# What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!



## Elliespurse

Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Mariapia

My Longchamp by Mary Katrantzou.


----------



## Venessa84

LV Hoxton PM all weekend...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Bright bag for a sunny day


----------



## casseyelsie

Venessa84 said:


> LV Hoxton PM all weekend...




Interesting bag. Does anyone think it look quite similar to Favorite?  

I am considering another Pochette from LV because I totally fall out of love with my 2 Eva and I thought I might get Favorite until I saw this bag here.  

Anyone here own both Hoxton n Favorite?  Care to share with me pro n cons of each?  TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## Venessa84

casseyelsie said:


> Interesting bag. Does anyone think it look quite similar to Favorite?
> 
> I am considering another Pochette from LV because I totally fall out of love with my 2 Eva and I thought I might get Favorite until I saw this bag here.
> 
> Anyone here own both Hoxton n Favorite?  Care to share with me pro n cons of each?  TIA! [emoji8]



I don't own both but tried them both on when I got the Hoxton.  I had all intention of getting the Favorite but liked organization of the Hoxton better with all the pockets.  Hoxton is more expensive but I think it is worth the extra money. You can use the Hoxton as a clutch by removing the long strap and the Favorite you can use a shoulder bag by also removing the long strap.  The Hoxton is the perfect weekend bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## allyloupuppy

Been loving my city calf galleria bag. The wallet is not this loud/bright IRL


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## bonjourErin

Chanel new medium boy bag


----------



## Esquared72

Ferragamo Sofia


----------



## qiqifashion

this is the new bag i carry

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/p296x100/11836875_10154208498328902_8444996239830385721_n.jpg?oh=3c9bcbf0dabe21219a82f38ff676537a&oe=56467D59


----------



## Mariapia

qiqifashion said:


> this is the new bag i carry
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=3c9bcbf0dabe21219a82f38ff676537a&oe=56467D59




Lucky girl![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Ferragamo Sofia




This is gorgeous and classic. I think someday I would like to own one.


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## Bagcandyuk

I am using my lovely Red MK Hamilton bag.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Today:
> View attachment 3094797




I love it, udalrike![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Bagcandyuk said:


> I am using my lovely Red MK Hamilton bag.




The Hamilton is a gorgeous bag and the red is perfect![emoji7]


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Mariapia said:


> The Hamilton is a gorgeous bag and the red is perfect![emoji7]


Thanks Maria, it is one of my favourite bags


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Sorry Mariapia


----------



## applecidered

Gucci soho disco in nubuck taupe at work today!


----------



## amrx87

speedy b 25 in damier azur!


----------



## Nanciii

Take this baby out for a spin today~love it~!


----------



## chloegordon

Pulled out my Mansur Gavriel black/flamma bucket today for the first time in a while... it's been a summer for smaller crossbodies so she's been under-used lately!


----------



## Sparkletastic

chloegordon said:


> Pulled out my Mansur Gavriel black/flamma bucket today for the first time in a while... it's been a summer for smaller crossbodies so she's been under-used lately!



Pretty!  Love the red interior against the black.


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulberry Panel Alexa in Evergreen with Carolina Herrera Tassel charm which is black with dark green. Super similar color that the tassel looks like it's originally part of the Alexa


----------



## lrishmany

Hermes charcoal roulis


----------



## chowlover2

lrishmany said:


> Hermes charcoal roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097301




Stunning bag!


----------



## klynneann

allyloupuppy said:


> Been loving my city calf galleria bag. The wallet is not this loud/bright IRL



Love the contrast stitching!


----------



## klynneann

casseyelsie said:


> Mulberry Panel Alexa in Evergreen with Carolina Herrera Tassel charm which is black with dark green. Super similar color that the tassel looks like it's originally part of the Alexa
> 
> View attachment 3097296



So pretty!!  Hard to tell it's dark green in that light, but it looks lovely.



lrishmany said:


> Hermes charcoal roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097301



sigh.  Love Roulis!


----------



## PewPew

casseyelsie said:


> Mulberry Panel Alexa in Evergreen with Carolina Herrera Tassel charm which is black with dark green. Super similar color that the tassel looks like it's originally part of the Alexa
> 
> View attachment 3097296



Love the color & textures! The CH tassel looks fab with the braided/textured Alexa handle.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo again


----------



## allyloupuppy

klynneann said:


> Love the contrast stitching!



Thank you!


----------



## Sculli

my woc


----------



## pbnjam

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo again



Love it when shoes and bag match. This set is sooo pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Sculli said:


> my woc
> View attachment 3097732



Love your whole outfit! Your top is very cute!


----------



## tatertot

Went with my Miu Miu Coffer for an afternoon at the arcade with my little guy[emoji175]


----------



## Sculli

pbnjam said:


> Love your whole outfit! Your top is very cute!




thank you^^. The top is from Zara


----------



## manons88

Fossil


----------



## chowlover2

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo again




You have suede Bals don't you? How do they wear over time? 

P.S. You're killing it in that pic!


----------



## chessmont

manons88 said:


> Fossil



Good-looking bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pbnjam said:


> Love it when shoes and bag match. This set is sooo pretty!



Thank you 



chowlover2 said:


> You have suede Bals don't you? How do they wear over time?
> 
> P.S. *You're killing it in that pic!*



 I don't care ! I like to *live *with my stuff . I've got not a lifestyle which includes babying my bags :greengrin:


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3098645

MbMJ Fran


----------



## skyqueen

pollie-jean said:


> velo again


 


pbnjam said:


> love it when shoes and bag match. This set is sooo pretty!


+2


----------



## Sparkletastic

Casual errand running day so it's my pink Prada mini double zip with my Michael Jackson One tee from my recent Las Vegas trip! &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

On beach vaca with my new MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine....


----------



## akmal

hi guys 

im wearing my miu miu clutch /sling today and  its in nude blush


----------



## HeatherL

My MK large Greenwich in Pearl grey (the color isn't showing too well in this pic).


----------



## Rani

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3100246
> View attachment 3100247
> 
> My MK large Greenwich in Pearl grey (the color isn't showing too well in this pic).



This is a lovely bag, love the style and colour! Is it a new for MK?


----------



## alexandracyn

Taking my medium chanel boy out today!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BeachBagGal said:


> On beach vaca with my new MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine....
> View attachment 3099875



Beautiful pic !

And beautiful bags everyone !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tyoulip Sisters


----------



## HeatherL

Rani said:


> This is a lovely bag, love the style and colour! Is it a new for MK?




Thanks!  This style came out earlier this year.  They have since added additional colors and you can also get this bag in a bucket style as well.  It's very light weight, functional and adorable!


----------



## Mimmy

akmal said:


> hi guys
> 
> im wearing my miu miu clutch /sling today and  its in nude blush
> 
> View attachment 3100215



Gorgeous bag, akmal!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Tyoulip Sisters



Cool looking bag, Pollie-Jean! Love your furry charm too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> Cool looking bag, Pollie-Jean! Love your furry charm too!



Thank you, Mimmy


----------



## tatertot

Went with my Chloe SIlverado satchel for todayI love this bag and it seems to only gets better with age.


----------



## klynneann

alexandracyn said:


> View attachment 3100536
> 
> 
> Taking my medium chanel boy out today!



Yum!


----------



## klynneann

Pollie-Jean said:


> Tyoulip Sisters



Love your entire outfit - casual cool chic!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My new Furla Mini Metropolis! The color is called Magnolia (from the current collection), it is a very light baby pink, perfect for summer!


----------



## chowlover2

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3101453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Furla Mini Metropolis! The color is called Magnolia (from the current collection), it is a very light baby pink, perfect for summer!




So pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

klynneann said:


> Love your entire outfit - casual cool chic!



Thank you


----------



## josieblime

Mulberry Mini Lily


----------



## lrishmany

My first celine


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Very casual day with my Gucci Soho Disco bag in black.


----------



## Esquared72

MZ Wallace Kate for a day of business travel. 
View attachment 3102497


----------



## _purseaddict_

Karl Lagerfield fringe tote. Bought at 40% discount last year.


----------



## Livia1

*LV Sofia Coppola in Cobalt*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_purseaddict_ said:


> View attachment 3102594
> 
> Karl Lagerfield fringe tote. Bought at 40% discount last year.



Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

josieblime said:


> View attachment 3101662
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Lily



So cute


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga Coty today[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3102466
> 
> Very casual day with my Gucci Soho Disco bag in black.


great bag and love the whole look


----------



## MaxineL

My Kate Spade Romy in black


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga Coty today[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102903




Gorgeous!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## justwatchin

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3100246
> View attachment 3100247
> 
> My MK large Greenwich in Pearl grey (the color isn't showing too well in this pic).



Great color and style!


----------



## HeatherL

justwatchin said:


> Great color and style!




Thank you!!


----------



## tflowers921

Longchamp Cage aux Oiseaux


----------



## akmal

my tribute to mbmj.. heard there will be no more mbmj.. is it true?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

tua said:


> great bag and love the whole look


Thanks so much!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> *LV Sofia Coppola in Cobalt*


Would LOVE to see a picture!


----------



## frzsri

This just arrived today, first H bag and immediately took her out for a spin to the paediatrician[emoji173]&#65039;
Garden Party 36 in Toile and Buffalo leather trim, so effortless


----------



## Wudge

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3103310
> 
> Longchamp Cage aux Oiseaux



Love this print!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Campomaggi

a bit disheveled :giggles:


----------



## Mimmy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Campomaggi
> 
> a bit disheveled :giggles:




Wow, Pollie-Jean, this is cool looking bag!


----------



## Mariapia

frzsri said:


> This just arrived today, first H bag and immediately took her out for a spin to the paediatrician[emoji173]&#65039;
> Garden Party 36 in Toile and Buffalo leather trim, so effortless
> 
> View attachment 3103541




I love the Garden Party![emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> Wow, Pollie-Jean, this is cool looking bag!



Thank you Mimmy ! I really love her


----------



## tflowers921

Wudge said:


> Love this print!




Thank you! It's so pretty IRL


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It is a red bag day for me...


----------



## Mimmy

Chinese Warrior said:


> It is a red bag day for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103715




This is a stunner; gorgeous!


----------



## Trudysmom

I used my beautiful Florentine satchel with pockets yesterday.


----------



## Trudysmom

Can't post the photo above, but here it is.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Would LOVE to see a picture!




For you [emoji8] 
@minervakat is my insta profile ...


----------



## bagloverny

My brand new Chanel Boy bag in dark blue lambskin with gold hardware! So in love!


----------



## debssx3




----------



## QueenLouis

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3103310
> 
> Longchamp Cage aux Oiseaux




How is yours holding up? Some people were saying the corners on this were wearing out very quickly. I've been considering returning mine.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have finally perfected my travel bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
uniform. This Tods nylon pashmy hobo+ my Neverfull MM Monogram.


----------



## tflowers921

QueenLouis said:


> How is yours holding up? Some people were saying the corners on this were wearing out very quickly. I've been considering returning mine.




I saw that, I've had no issues. None of my Le Pliage have had that issue!


----------



## QueenLouis

tflowers921 said:


> I saw that, I've had no issues. None of my Le Pliage have had that issue!




Thanks for your feedback. [emoji4]


----------



## _purseaddict_

I decided to take this Fossil Bucket out for today. Love the soft leather. As always, I only buy during sales! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> For you [emoji8]
> @minervakat is my insta profile ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104035


Beyond gorgeous! Thank you and have a great weekend!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bagloverny said:


> My brand new Chanel Boy bag in dark blue lambskin with gold hardware! So in love!


What a beauty! Enjoy her!


----------



## sriket87

I really like his thread


----------



## eggtartapproved

Gucci Babouska tote


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> This just arrived today, first H bag and immediately took her out for a spin to the paediatrician[emoji173]&#65039;
> Garden Party 36 in Toile and Buffalo leather trim, so effortless
> 
> View attachment 3103541




CONGRATS FRZSRI!!!  Woohoo so happy u love it!


----------



## casseyelsie

I totally forgot about this bag until I saw a lady carrying it last week. So that night I went home searching for this Fendi, Hehe found it last nite. So here is my bag of the day after years of neglect


----------



## lily16

Just a small pouch for a short errand today [emoji6] 


The mini pochette. It's my first ever LV too, I just bought it a couple weeks ago! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mimmy said:


> This is a stunner; gorgeous!




Thank you, Mimmy! I love love this red too!


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beyond gorgeous! Thank you and have a great weekend!




Thank you and the same to you. This bag is so luxurious, I adore it.

Carrying Chanel black 226 Reissue today.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Carrying the Celine Phantom to the office today.


----------



## Wudge

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3104211



I have such a soft spot for Gucci Bostons, any colour, any material, they're all so very pretty.


----------



## QueenLouis

casseyelsie said:


> I totally forgot about this bag until I saw a lady carrying it last week. So that night I went home searching for this Fendi, Hehe found it last nite. So here is my bag of the day after years of neglect
> 
> View attachment 3104374




Love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini &#128151;


----------



## StylishMD

My Prada Saffiano Bauletto in papaya with matching trick/keyring is riding shot gun today accompanied by Tom Ford sunnies


----------



## SweetDaisy05

StylishMD said:


> My Prada Saffiano Bauletto in papaya with matching trick/keyring is riding shot gun today accompanied by Tom Ford sunnies


I like your bag.


----------



## StylishMD

SweetDaisy05 said:


> I like your bag.


Thank you SweetDaisy, she is one of my favorites!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mini HL or Mini Speedy


----------



## klynneann

casseyelsie said:


> I totally forgot about this bag until I saw a lady carrying it last week. So that night I went home searching for this Fendi, Hehe found it last nite. So here is my bag of the day after years of neglect
> 
> View attachment 3104374



So glad you dug her out - gorgeous bag!



StylishMD said:


> My Prada Saffiano Bauletto in papaya with matching trick/keyring is riding shot gun today accompanied by Tom Ford sunnies



Great color and I like the shape of this one.


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> CONGRATS FRZSRI!!!  Woohoo so happy u love it!




Thanks! She's going off to bag spa today so won't have her for a while [emoji17]

[114094016640=casseyelsie;29053522]I totally forgot about this bag until I saw a lady carrying it last week. So that night I went home searching for this Fendi, Hehe found it last nite. So here is my bag of the day after years of neglect 

View attachment 3104374

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Oldie but goodie!



_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini [emoji175]




Bigger version of this just arrived today and it is much much better than I expect. Already loaded up and ready to go[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

frzsri said:


> Bigger version of this just arrived today and it is much much better than I expect. Already loaded up and ready to go[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3105210



I love everything from the Swing line! I have been eyeing up your tote for a while, I love the colour combo &#128151;


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ today
View attachment 3105391


----------



## dyyong

This today


----------



## casseyelsie

Pochette Metis with my [emoji7] Fendi charm [emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> This today



Love it !


----------



## Sparkletastic

Livia1 said:


> For you [emoji8]
> @minervakat is my insta profile ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104035



This bag is ridiculously beautiful!!!



StylishMD said:


> My Prada Saffiano Bauletto in papaya with matching trick/keyring is riding shot gun today accompanied by Tom Ford sunnies



This bag in this color is STUNNING!  &#128525;


----------



## misstrine85

LV Speedy with ebay strap [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is ridiculously beautiful!!!




Thank you


----------



## Lounorada

lrishmany said:


> Hermes charcoal roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097301



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !



thank you! 

today's bag


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Pulling out the Burberry for today


----------



## StylishMD

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is ridiculously beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag in this color is STUNNING!  &#128525;


Thanks so much Sparkle, I don't carry her nearly enough


----------



## StylishMD

klynneann said:


> So glad you dug her out - gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color and I like the shape of this one.


Thanks Klynnean. I wish it had come in more colors.


----------



## akmal

carrying this today.. still sturdy after all these years


----------



## Chinese Warrior

akmal said:


> View attachment 3107072
> 
> 
> carrying this today.. still sturdy after all these years




Simple & classy! Is this Saleya MM?


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Carrying this love as I am wearing white jeans tonight.


----------



## akmal

Chinese Warrior said:


> Simple & classy! Is this Saleya MM?



Its PM dear. but with my tiny frame , it fits so well


----------



## akmal

Chinese Warrior said:


> Carrying this love as I am wearing white jeans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107075



lovely tods


----------



## akmal

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag, akmal!
> 
> 
> Thanks mimmy
> it carries my essentials which i love


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Campomaggi


----------



## dyyong

Today will be carrying this new baby.


----------



## klynneann

Chinese Warrior said:


> Carrying this love as I am wearing white jeans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107075





dyyong said:


> Today will be carrying this new baby.



Two beautiful Tod's bags!  I think I'm a little more partial to the top one though - it's the cream/tan combo...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

klynneann said:


> Two beautiful Tod's bags!  I think I'm a little more partial to the top one though - it's the cream/tan combo...




Thanks dear!! I was very close to putting it up on sale but decided to give it another try. Now, I want to keep it around for a while mor, haha!


----------



## dyyong

klynneann said:


> Two beautiful Tod's bags!  I think I'm a little more partial to the top one though - it's the cream/tan combo...



LOL Thank you klynneann! I can't wait for fall to come sooner to match her colors lol


----------



## Corza

I love my
My Black Prada Daino Zipper Hobo bag


----------



## chowlover2

Chinese Warrior said:


> Carrying this love as I am wearing white jeans tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107075




Gorgeous summer bag!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke  small lock satchel


----------



## ichan

Have been wearing this wild purple Chloe Marcie for a week straight now. Love this bag!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

LV Pochette Métis! This little bag is the newest edition to my collection and I love it so far! Versatile, lightweight and practical!


----------



## chowlover2

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  small lock satchel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107878




Love that!


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  small lock satchel
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107878




Beautiful bag, caterazo! This is not a style that I have seen before.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## QueenLouis

ichan said:


> Have been wearing this wild purple Chloe Marcie for a week straight now. Love this bag!




One of my favorite bag styles!


----------



## klynneann

Chinese Warrior said:


> Thanks dear!! I was very close to putting it up on sale but decided to give it another try. Now, I want to keep it around for a while mor, haha!



I think that's a good idea!  



ichan said:


> Have been wearing this wild purple Chloe Marcie for a week straight now. Love this bag!



I love purple!!!  And I like your shoes!


----------



## ichan

klynneann said:


> I love purple!!!  And I like your shoes!



Thanks!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

carrying my new Rocco


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH 226 Reissue*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Small Satchel

I have never owned a D&B handbag before. I love this bag and the leather. She's adorned with my robot charm!


----------



## casseyelsie

Speedy Perforated Mono 30. It has been months since I last take her out


----------



## casseyelsie

Oops sorry I forgot to take the white paper out from front pocket lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Small Satchel
> 
> I have never owned a D&B handbag before. I love this bag and the leather. She's adorned with my robot charm!


Your Florentine D&B satchel is gorgeous! I love my collection. D&B has gorgeous bags and leather. Love the color on your bag.


----------



## dyyong

Today is a soft blue beauty


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dyyong said:


> Today is a soft blue beauty



She's lush. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## jax818

My new black Givenchy Antigona in small.  So in love...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

chowlover2 said:


> Love that!



Thank you!



Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, caterazo! This is not a style that I have seen before.



Thank you!  This bag is about 7yrs old.  That might be why you had not seen it before.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

jax818 said:


> My new black Givenchy Antigona in small.  So in love...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108604




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mtstmichel

Perfect for Date Night!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trudysmom said:


> Your Florentine D&B satchel is gorgeous! I love my collection. D&B has gorgeous bags and leather. Love the color on your bag.



Beautiful collection!!! I love your wine / burgundy one. I was just thinking that this bag would look great in this color!  I'll have to hunt for one. Definitely a great equestrian look for fall!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful collection!!! I love your wine / burgundy one. I was just thinking that this bag would look great in this color!  I'll have to hunt for one. Definitely a great equestrian look for fall!!


That is called Raspberry. The one on the left?


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  small lock satchel
> 
> View attachment 3107878


That is so pretty. Looks so soft.


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> That is so pretty. Looks so soft.



Thank you.  She's certainly softer than a my Flo.


----------



## akmal

wearing this lil thing today


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## vink

Regalo Tokyo carryall.


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for my friend with my speedy 35


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Regalo Tokyo carryall.
> View attachment 3109055




Wow! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

My Barbara Rihl !


----------



## QueenLouis

Mariapia said:


> My Barbara Rihl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109327




Oh that's a fun bag!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Mariapia said:


> My Barbara Rihl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109327




Cute! [emoji4]


----------



## justwatchin

Mariapia said:


> My Barbara Rihl !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109327



Love this!


----------



## ichan

akmal said:


> wearing this lil thing today
> View attachment 3109005



Such a cutie! :thumbup:


----------



## akmal

ichan said:


> Such a cutie! :thumbup:



thanks ! i just got it. it holds much more than my miu miu clutch


----------



## Mariapia

QueenLouis said:


> Oh that's a fun bag!







LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Cute! [emoji4]




Thank you ladies![emoji7]


----------



## dyyong

Ukpandagirl said:


> She's lush. Gorgeous bag.



THANK YOU!

Today is the opposite, Duffle 6 in Royal Blue


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Switched to my LV Bastille PM [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## klynneann

dyyong said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Today is the opposite, Duffle 6 in Royal Blue



My favorite color - beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

justwatchin said:


> Love this!




I love it too, justwatching. Very lightweight and roomy. The handles are made of patent leather and the body of the bag is made of strong nylon.[emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Siouxa

Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:


----------



## carterazo

Coach Madison Sabrina in tan


----------



## klynneann

Siouxa said:


> Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:



Pretty - great color!


----------



## chowlover2

Siouxa said:


> Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:




Love that!


----------



## _purseaddict_

My latest and new Limited edition Miaou longchamp bought yesterday.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## gattodiparigi

Siouxa said:


> Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:



Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Ludmilla

ichan said:


> Have been wearing this wild purple Chloe Marcie for a week straight now. Love this bag!



This is very nice. I like the Marcie and this colour is beautiful!


----------



## QueenLouis

_purseaddict_ said:


> My latest and new Limited edition Miaou longchamp bought yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3110908




Fun! I'm tempted to get it, but I'm already developing a reputation as a crazy cat lady. [emoji12]


----------



## dyyong

klynneann said:


> My favorite color - beautiful!



Thank you!!

go with Oldies today


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Siouxa said:


> Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:


beautiful bag! love that color such a great neutral


----------



## frzsri

Tods G Line Sacca Media in Ltd Ed Champagne Gold canvas and Tan leather trim. Such a lightweight and care free bag, perfect for the weekend[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Phiomega

Relax day needs a no fuss, bright bag... Longchamp medium long handle Neo Poppy it is... Perfectly matches my fun watch!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Using my fuss free Speedy B 30.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Siouxa said:


> Frank Clegg's small handbag tote:



Beautiful leather and outstanding color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frzsri said:


> View attachment 3111891
> 
> 
> Tods G Line Sacca Media in Ltd Ed Champagne Gold canvas and Tan leather trim. Such a lightweight and care free bag, perfect for the weekend[emoji173]&#65039;



Love it !


----------



## eggtartapproved

My Coach Alexandra - I love this bag, so sad it got discontinued.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chinese Warrior said:


> Using my fuss free Speedy B 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111949


Always a great choice!


----------



## frzsri

Chinese Warrior said:


> Using my fuss free Speedy B 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111949




My favorite Speedy!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it !




Thanks! Btw, always [emoji173]&#65039; seeing photos of your bags especially the Bal Days. Just stunning!


----------



## Liselotc

Phiomega said:


> Relax day needs a no fuss, bright bag... Longchamp medium long handle Neo Poppy it is... Perfectly matches my fun watch!
> View attachment 3111936




Beautiful  color


----------



## Liselotc

I love thisfor the time 
*                         Mulberry Bayswater limited edition*


----------



## tatertot

dyyong said:


> go with Oldies today



Aren't those coin purses the best?! I love the little hearts and they are made with such great craftsmanship

Switching into my Mangue Bal work today


----------



## dyyong

tatertot said:


> Aren't those coin purses the best?! I love the little hearts and they are made with such great craftsmanship
> 
> Switching into my Mangue Bal work today



hands and feet up agreed!! love it so much that have a collection of them ^_^
always loves your bags collection tatertot


----------



## Liselotc

I love the colors of bags - this is no exception - I carry most black bags themselves, and think it takes courage with colors - love this :kiss:



tatertot said:


> Aren't those coin purses the best?! I love the little hearts and they are made with such great craftsmanship
> 
> Switching into my Mangue Bal work today


----------



## MsSusan

Chanel Just Mademoiselle bowler bag with ruthenium hardware


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM


----------



## tatertot

dyyong said:


> hands and feet up agreed!! love it so much that have a collection of them ^_^
> always loves your bags collection tatertot



 Aww, thank you  Trust me, the feeling is mutual! You are so lucky to have a collection of those little hearts. I only have one and just love it to bits



Liselotc said:


> I love the colors of bags - this is no exception - I carry most black bags themselves, and think it takes courage with colors - love this :kiss:



I wear lots of black, navy and grey so I tend to gravitate toward colored bags to bring "life" to my wardrobe. I love Balenciaga for their saturated and varied colors but I agree it's hard to beat a good classic in black



MsSusan said:


> Chanel Just Mademoiselle bowler bag with ruthenium hardware



Gorgeous! The Ruthenium hardware ads such a chic twist


----------



## allyloupuppy

Love this Prada bag,  the leather is scrumptious


----------



## skyqueen

allyloupuppy said:


> Love this Prada bag,  the leather is scrumptious


Love the contrast stitching...really makes the bag!
BTW...Boston Terriers are my favorite breed, I have 2!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Thanks ! Yep I love this breed! Aren't  they the greatest? !


----------



## skyqueen

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks ! Yep I love this breed! Aren't  they the greatest? !




The greatest! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frzsri

_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM




My favorite print for summer, so fresh and  happy[emoji179]


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Today is the opposite, Duffle 6 in Royal Blue


I need to get that bag charm.  I always love it when I see it. 


_purseaddict_ said:


> My latest and new Limited edition Miaou longchamp bought yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3110908



Now isn't that the cutest thing!  
------

Sometimes a bag changes your life. LOL!  I've only had this bag a month or so and it's become. my go to casual bag. I LOVE it. Wore my Black Prada bag again today!


----------



## godwearsfendi

My first post. 

Today I'm wearing one of my favourite bags, it's the small Chanel boy with tweed from the Dubai collection





Instagram: godwearsfendi


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frzsri said:


> Thanks! Btw, always [emoji173]&#65039; seeing photos of your bags especially the Bal Days. Just stunning!



Thank you


----------



## ichan

Today is Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in lagoon.
This is an old picture but so far it captures its color the best. ..


----------



## casseyelsie

ichan said:


> Today is Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in lagoon.
> This is an old picture but so far it captures its color the best. ..




I love that color so much!!  U said old pic, so may I know how long u have this PS1 already?  How is the bag condition holding up?  Does the color stays the same?  TIA! [emoji8]


----------



## Liselotc

tatertot said:


> Aww, thank you  Trust me, the feeling is mutual! You are so lucky to have a collection of those little hearts. I only have one and just love it to bits
> 
> 
> 
> I wear lots of black, navy and grey so I tend to gravitate toward colored bags to bring "life" to my wardrobe. I love Balenciaga for their saturated and varied colors but I agree it's hard to beat a good classic in black
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! The Ruthenium hardware ads such a chic twist


----------



## Liselotc

Beautiful 



MsSusan said:


> Chanel Just Mademoiselle bowler bag with ruthenium hardware


----------



## Liselotc

Wauw - sophisticated 



LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Switched to my LV Bastille PM [emoji4][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109966


----------



## westvillage

ichan said:


> Today is Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in lagoon.
> This is an old picture but so far it captures its color the best. ..



Beautiful color and it's one of those colors that is almost a neutral. It works with so much.


----------



## debssx3

def my fave tote! we've been through so much together!


----------



## bagloverny

The other day with my new dark blue, lambskin Chanel Boy bag &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ichan

casseyelsie said:


> I love that color so much!!  U said old pic, so may I know how long u have this PS1 already?  How is the bag condition holding up?  Does the color stays the same?  TIA! [emoji8]



Thank you! Yes the pic I originally posted was from a year ago when I first bought the bag. I wear it quite often and it is holding up well. I just sprayed the Appleguard anti water spray periodically to protect the leather (I got rained a lot when carrying this bag). 

My only complaint is that after wearing it for a few months I started to see some leather wrinkles on one side of the bag. It is quite visible however is not really a deal breaker for me, doesn't bother me too much. I read some other owners with the same issue. Here's some pics of the bag today; my camera phone just happened to capture the color quite well. 




westvillage said:


> Beautiful color and it's one of those colors that is almost a neutral. It works with so much.



Thanks!


----------



## ichan

Here's the pic of the 'wrinkles'


----------



## _purseaddict_

ichan said:


> Here's the pic of the 'wrinkles'




The colour is still so nice! unfortunately there are some part with wrinkles. But perhaps the PS1 will have uniformed wrinkles in future! That will make the bag looks have that worn rugged look which I like.


----------



## Apelila

Im loving my Prada WOC&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

ichan said:


> Thank you! Yes the pic I originally posted was from a year ago when I first bought the bag. I wear it quite often and it is holding up well. I just sprayed the Appleguard anti water spray periodically to protect the leather (I got rained a lot when carrying this bag).
> 
> My only complaint is that after wearing it for a few months I started to see some leather wrinkles on one side of the bag. It is quite visible however is not really a deal breaker for me, doesn't bother me too much. I read some other owners with the same issue. Here's some pics of the bag today; my camera phone just happened to capture the color quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Thanks Ichan, the color still look amazing after a year.  I will definitely consider this color for my 1st PS1!  Oh the wrinkles wouldn't bother me much too, because your bag still look gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

I bought this Mulberry Mini Bayswater yesterday, very happy to wear her today [emoji7] The smell of new Mulberry leather is simply addictive!  Now I'm already thinking of my next mulberry bag lol


----------



## Venessa84

Apelila said:


> Im loving my Prada WOC&#10084;&#65039;


Very cute Apelila!


----------



## Apelila

Venessa84 said:


> Very cute Apelila!


Thank you Vanessa&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bagloverny said:


> The other day with my new dark blue, lambskin Chanel Boy bag &#128525;&#128525;


Beautiful bag and colour!


----------



## dyyong

another "blue" day ^_^


----------



## ichan

casseyelsie said:


> I bought this Mulberry Mini Bayswater yesterday, very happy to wear her today [emoji7] The smell of new Mulberry leather is simply addictive!  Now I'm already thinking of my next mulberry bag lol
> 
> View attachment 3113492



Pretty! Is the color oxblood? Love the color!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Furla Metropolis in magnolia for a casual day of shopping.


----------



## casseyelsie

dyyong said:


> another "blue" day ^_^




Hi dyyong, that's so pretty!  May I know what bag is that?


----------



## casseyelsie

ichan said:


> Pretty! Is the color oxblood? Love the color!




Yes, it's Oxblood [emoji7]


----------



## provence_rose

Today I'm using


----------



## dyyong

casseyelsie said:


> Hi dyyong, that's so pretty!  May I know what bag is that?



it's by Miu Miu ^_^


----------



## allyloupuppy

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to get that bag charm.  I always love it when I see it.
> 
> 
> Now isn't that the cutest thing!
> ------
> 
> Sometimes a bag changes your life. LOL!  I've only had this bag a month or so and it's become. my go to casual bag. I LOVE it. Wore my Black Prada bag again today!



I really like this style


----------



## allyloupuppy

O


----------



## allyloupuppy

casseyelsie said:


> I bought this Mulberry Mini Bayswater yesterday, very happy to wear her today [emoji7] The smell of new Mulberry leather is simply addictive!  Now I'm already thinking of my next mulberry bag lol
> 
> View attachment 3113492



Love this bag ! What's the color?  Enjoy


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga City today


----------



## casseyelsie

allyloupuppy said:


> Love this bag ! What's the color?  Enjoy




Hi allyloupuppy, that color is Oxblood [emoji4]


----------



## godwearsfendi

casseyelsie said:


> I bought this Mulberry Mini Bayswater yesterday, very happy to wear her today [emoji7] The smell of new Mulberry leather is simply addictive!  Now I'm already thinking of my next mulberry bag lol
> 
> View attachment 3113492




Such a pretty colour [emoji173]&#65039;. Congrats


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM


----------



## tonij2000

Oldie but goodie, Treesje Asher in fuchsia glazed lambskin


----------



## BenzoShopper

Stella and valentino. 
https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=c41f8b89db2afa1bfeaccb0c42020585&oe=566F6AD7


----------



## chowlover2

tonij2000 said:


> Oldie but goodie, Treesje Asher in fuchsia glazed lambskin




What a great color and bag!


----------



## tonij2000

chowlover2 said:


> What a great color and bag!



Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

godwearsfendi said:


> Such a pretty colour [emoji173]&#65039;. Congrats




Thanks godwearsfendi [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

tonij2000 said:


> Oldie but goodie, Treesje Asher in fuchsia glazed lambskin



Beautiful!  (need to take mine out.  )


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Teardrop hobo


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My Chanel Jumbo caviar leather with gold hardware. I sadly don't use this bag enough, although it is my holy grail purse.


----------



## dyyong

running errands with her today before school start tomorrow!!!!


----------



## tonij2000

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!  (need to take mine out.  )



Thank you, yes take yours for a spin!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## _purseaddict_

Fossil leather bucket with a blue flower charm I just bought today.


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Teardrop hobo
> 
> View attachment 3115241


Beautiful teardrop hobo!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful teardrop hobo!



Thank you!


----------



## serenityneow

Celine Blade


----------



## Corza

My Hermes Evelyne PM [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## godwearsfendi

Yesterday hiking with my Chanel. We hiked for 7 miles


Instagram: @godwearsfendi


----------



## QueenLouis

godwearsfendi said:


> View attachment 3115725
> 
> Yesterday hiking with my Chanel. We hiked for 7 miles
> 
> 
> Instagram: @godwearsfendi




You hike with Chanel?!?!?!  *faints*


----------



## Dallas_Girl

My Rocco with a Kate spade scarf.


----------



## godwearsfendi

QueenLouis said:


> You hike with Chanel?!?!?!  *faints*




It's the only backpack I own and I had to use it to carry my jacket and water bottle [emoji28]


----------



## debssx3

serenityneow said:


> Celine Blade
> View attachment 3115633




Gorgeous!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## serenityneow

debssx3 said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade Quinn




Pretty!!!!!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

godwearsfendi said:


> View attachment 3115725
> 
> Yesterday hiking with my Chanel. We hiked for 7 miles
> 
> 
> Instagram: @godwearsfendi




Beautiful and stylish hiking backpack. Where is this hiking trail?  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## godwearsfendi

BovinaRabbit said:


> Beautiful and stylish hiking backpack. Where is this hiking trail?  It looks gorgeous!




It's Lover's Lane in Presidio neighbourhood in San Francisco


----------



## carterazo

Coach pintuck Phoebe in grey birch


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Coach pintuck Phoebe in grey birch
> 
> View attachment 3115959



This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

carterazo said:


> Coach pintuck Phoebe in grey birch
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115959




Wow this is beautiful.


----------



## Amazona

godwearsfendi said:


> View attachment 3115725
> 
> Yesterday hiking with my Chanel. We hiked for 7 miles
> 
> 
> Instagram: @godwearsfendi



Wow. Kudos for just going with it, your Chanel doesn't look one bit out of place in that gorgeous forest!


----------



## frzsri

serenityneow said:


> Celine Blade
> View attachment 3115633




Gorgeous!!

OT, are you a Firefly fan? Coz of your user name


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Enjoying the last days of summer with my LV Pochette Métis.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Reissue 226


----------



## Liselotc

It's great - I've never seen one before - and super size




BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3116174
> 
> 
> Enjoying the last days of summer with my LV Pochette Métis.


----------



## Liselotc

See this beautiful bag, I just bought - it should be on display in a moment, when I need to in the city


----------



## SweetDaisy05

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3116174
> 
> 
> Enjoying the last days of summer with my LV Pochette Métis.


 Your bag looks pretty on you.


----------



## serenityneow

frzsri said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> OT, are you a Firefly fan? Coz of your user name




Thanks, and no, I'm a Seinfeld fan .


----------



## Mariapia

Liselotc said:


> See this beautiful bag, I just bought - it should be on display in a moment, when I need to in the city




Wow! Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Liselotc

Thank you - yes, it should also be for show, when I do not use it :kiss:



Mariapia said:


> Wow! Gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Liselotc

it is very, very nice 



Corza said:


> View attachment 3115654
> 
> 
> My Hermes Evelyne PM [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> This is a beautiful bag.











Dallas_Girl said:


> Wow this is beautiful.



Thanks ladies. She's my favorite  neutral.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## Corza

Liselotc said:


> it is very, very nice




Thanks, Liselotc! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade Quinn



so cute! love the fob as well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

godwearsfendi said:


> View attachment 3115725
> 
> Yesterday hiking with my Chanel. We hiked for 7 miles
> 
> 
> Instagram: @godwearsfendi



Nice bag but what an absolutely gorgeous place!


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff hobo in peridot green. I loooove this bag!


----------



## chowlover2

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff hobo in peridot green. I loooove this bag!




That's a beauty!


----------



## ichan

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff hobo in peridot green. I loooove this bag!



What a stunning color! 

I came down with the flu today and stuck home all day, missing work, etc. while my lagoon Proenza Schouler PS1 sits and waits for me to take her out. ..


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

SweetDaisy05 said:


> Your bag looks pretty on you.


Thank you!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel Jumbo again!


----------



## Liselotc

Very beautiful - jumbo always beautiful 



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3117021
> 
> 
> Chanel Jumbo again!


----------



## chowlover2

ichan said:


> What a stunning color!
> 
> I came down with the flu today and stuck home all day, missing work, etc. while my lagoon Proenza Schouler PS1 sits and waits for me to take her out. ..




Beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3117021
> 
> 
> Chanel Jumbo again!




Gorgeous, love your sandals too!


----------



## snsaundersva

Brand New MK Bowery in pebble leather


----------



## chowlover2

snsaundersva said:


> Brand New MK Bowery in pebble leather




Beautiful!


----------



## Justjo

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga City today
> 
> View attachment 3114359



Gorgeous bag!! Love the colour!!


----------



## fendifemale

Brooks Brothers Doctor Satchel


----------



## ichan

Noriko said:


> I have a question   Are the avatars going to be activated?  I know some forums have a post requirement or w/e in order to activate a person's avatar, does this one?  Just wondering, thanks!



Cute bag and such nice red color! The shape kinda reminds me of Marc Jacob stam bag, but still unique!


----------



## ichan

Just for comparison here's yellow mini stam.


----------



## Sparkletastic

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3117787
> 
> Brooks Brothers Doctor Satchel



This is a brand we rarely see. Thanks for sharing. Looks like you are ready for fall with this rich wine color!



carterazo said:


> Coach pintuck Phoebe in grey birch



I am typically a Coach hater. But I gotta say I need to take a step back on this one.  This bag is really gorgeous!  Will I be allowed salt with my crow?



dyyong said:


> another "blue" day ^_^



OH. MY. GOD!  This bag is DELICIOUS!  What a stunner?  What model is this?  I want!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Sparkle! I can't wait for fall. Bring on the scarves and pumpkin latte.


----------



## chowlover2

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3117787
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Doctor Satchel




Perfect for fall!


----------



## ellao

Took my brand new by Malene Birger bag today to school with me. It's so roomy and beautiful, I love it!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Bimba Y Lola Striped Clutch from F/W 2015


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mk Marly


----------



## QueenLouis

One of my two favorite bags.


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Mk Marly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118128




This bag looks so comfy, functional, and pretty too!


----------



## fendifemale

chowlover2 said:


> Perfect for fall!



Thanks Chow!

Very pretty bags guys&#9825;.


----------



## ichan

preppyboy8671 said:


> Bimba Y Lola Striped Clutch from F/W 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118110
> View attachment 3118111



How adorable! Matched your bracelet too!


----------



## chowlover2

QueenLouis said:


> One of my two favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 3118158




On my wish list!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> One of my two favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 3118158



very pretty color and cool wallet, never seen one like that before.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> This bag looks so comfy, functional, and pretty too!



Thanks! it's buttery soft.


----------



## justwatchin

preppyboy8671 said:


> Bimba Y Lola Striped Clutch from F/W 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118110
> View attachment 3118111


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> I am typically a Coach hater. But I gotta say I need to take a step back on this one.  This bag is really gorgeous!  Will I be allowed salt with my crow?



Only if you promise to continue looking at the lovely leather items.


----------



## eggtartapproved

ellao said:


> Took my brand new by Malene Birger bag today to school with me. It's so roomy and beautiful, I love it!





preppyboy8671 said:


> Bimba Y Lola Striped Clutch from F/W 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118110
> View attachment 3118111



oh, these are fantastic!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Betsey Johnson heart quilted bow flap bag. LOVE IT. So roomy and comfortable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dooney & Bourke Happy Bag


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Furla Mini Metropolis in Magnolia again today!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, love your sandals too!




Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

preppyboy8671 said:


> Bimba Y Lola Striped Clutch from F/W 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118110
> View attachment 3118111



Looks very cool ! Great style 



QueenLouis said:


> One of my two favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 3118158



Love this pair !


----------



## gattodiparigi

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3119093
> 
> 
> Furla Mini Metropolis in Magnolia again today!



This is so nice, both the model and color! I know Furla, but I didn't know this particular model...


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Lesportsac x Peanuts backpack today!


----------



## QueenLouis

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Peanuts backpack today!
> View attachment 3119307




[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Thank you fellow Peanuts lover!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands with my Michael Kors Camden Hobo in gold. This metallic leather is incredibly durable - I continue to be shocked and pleased.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Michael Kors Camden Hobo in gold. This metallic leather is incredibly durable - I continue to be shocked and pleased.



Beautiful.   Love the squishy leather and tassel details.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my brand new Gucci Cobalt suede fringe cross body[emoji170][emoji170] I'm head over heals for this bag and was so happy to nab it!


----------



## chessmont

tatertot said:


> Carrying my brand new Gucci Cobalt suede fringe cross body[emoji170][emoji170] I'm head over heals for this bag and was so happy to nab it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119742



ooooh love it!


----------



## soramillay

tatertot said:


> Carrying my brand new Gucci Cobalt suede fringe cross body[emoji170][emoji170] I'm head over heals for this bag and was so happy to nab it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119742


I love that it has the bamboo handles! Really adds the designer luxury factor


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in beige!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## gattodiparigi

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in beige!
> 
> View attachment 3119926



Love this one!


----------



## MiaGioia

This last summer days I have with me my lucky Fortunata bag from Italy


----------



## Mimmy

tatertot said:


> Carrying my brand new Gucci Cobalt suede fringe cross body[emoji170][emoji170] I'm head over heals for this bag and was so happy to nab it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119742



This is a cobalt, stunner! The suede is beautiful, tatertot. 



MiaGioia said:


> This last summer days I have with me my lucky Fortunata bag from Italy



Really pretty bag, Mia! I am glad that it is lucky too!


----------



## tatertot

chessmont said:


> ooooh love it!





soramillay said:


> I love that it has the bamboo handles! Really adds the designer luxury factor





Mimmy said:


> This is a cobalt, stunner! The suede is beautiful, tatertot.



Thank you so much ladies I have a feeling I will not be switching out for a while!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Michael Kors Camden Hobo in gold. This metallic leather is incredibly durable - I continue to be shocked and pleased.



how shimmery! love the tassel!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in grained black leather and silver hardware today.


----------



## Trudysmom

Dooney and Bourke florentine double pocket satchel in natural today.


----------



## bagloverny

My beautiful blue Chanel Boy


----------



## myluvofbags

Gucci Miss Emily along with the outfit for the day.


----------



## Kyokei

Lately I've been really in love with my Chanel Boy with top handle.


----------



## Kyokei

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3120303
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in grained black leather and silver hardware today.



An amazing bag. What a classic!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn &#128522;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kyokei said:


> Lately I've been really in love with my Chanel Boy with top handle.



Well, of course you have!  It's gorgeous!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3120303
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in grained black leather and silver hardware today.



Love it!  Classic but stylish! I love every Sac du Jour I see. I've got to add one of these to my collection!!


----------



## Livia1

bagloverny said:


> My beautiful blue Chanel Boy




Love the blue and gold combo


----------



## dvrgntr

Ferragamo Fiamma


----------



## Wudge

dvrgntr said:


> Ferragamo Fiamma



Love the gold handles!


----------



## misstrine85

Milli Millu Copenhagen [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fendifemale

dvrgntr said:


> Ferragamo Fiamma



Gorgeous


----------



## BovinaRabbit

dvrgntr said:


> Ferragamo Fiamma




Gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024




Very pretty!


----------



## Katiesmama

Ooooh, I love that Ferragamo!


----------



## mariafano

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024


love this bag.


----------



## ichan

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024



Wow it looks like the softest thing ever!  Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024


How pretty!


----------



## tatertot

Still carrying my Gucci fringe cross-body[emoji170]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Limited edition Coach. I do not know how to describe the color. It's like lavender but also looks a bit pink.


----------



## _purseaddict_

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024




[emoji173]&#65039; That bag is so classy!


----------



## casseyelsie

dvrgntr said:


> Ferragamo Fiamma




I like the shape. I've not seen other brand with such shape yet! 



BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024




Beautiful bag n the color is also gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_purseaddict_ said:


> Limited edition Coach. I do not know how to describe the color. It's like lavender but also looks a bit pink.
> 
> View attachment 3121484



Love it !


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## laureen.gonzaga

Tumi Voyageur on a long, rainy day


----------



## frzsri

Epi Speedy 25 in Red to dental appointment.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Trudysmom

Shopping with D&B Florentine satchel in Ocean Blue today.


----------



## debssx3




----------



## deeyn

Trudysmom said:


> Shopping with D&B Florentine satchel in Ocean Blue today.



That blue is so beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Classic Polly Gris Poivre


----------



## allyloupuppy

deeyn said:


> That blue is so beautiful!



I love this blue!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Carrying my Alexander wang inside out Rocco


----------



## carterazo

Coach domed satchel in cherry


----------



## frzsri

Still with NF MM in DE. More than enough space for all my things.


----------



## gattodiparigi

carterazo said:


> Coach domed satchel in cherry
> 
> View attachment 3123427



Lovely color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trudysmom said:


> Shopping with D&B Florentine satchel in Ocean Blue today.



This bag is so pretty and the blue looks incredibly easy to wear with a number of outfits.



misstrine85 said:


> Milli Millu Copenhagen [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120862



I LOVE the shape / structure of this bag. Very unique.


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Coach domed satchel in cherry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123427




So pretty in shape and colour too!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Red Gucci Soho Disco Bag today!


----------



## Liselotc

Very nice bag



debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3122198


----------



## theprincesslena

My celine micro luggage in "dune" [emoji4]


----------



## dvrgntr

theprincesslena said:


> My celine micro luggage in "dune" [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3123840



Beautiful


----------



## carterazo

gattodiparigi said:


> Lovely color!





_purseaddict_ said:


> So pretty in shape and colour too!



Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

MK satchel


----------



## BovinaRabbit

theprincesslena said:


> My celine micro luggage in "dune" [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3123840




Very sophisticated


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Reissue 226*


----------



## dyyong

theprincesslena said:


> my celine micro luggage in "dune" [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3123840



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## dyyong

on this gloomy day .......... WE WILL NEVER FORGET


----------



## Chinese Warrior

theprincesslena said:


> My celine micro luggage in "dune" [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3123840




Fab neutral color!


----------



## Annadelores

qiqifashion said:


> this is the new bag i carry
> 
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/p296x100/11836875_10154208498328902_8444996239830385721_n.jpg?oh=3c9bcbf0dabe21219a82f38ff676537a&oe=56467D59



Wow beautiful!!


----------



## Annadelores

I've bought this bag last week and today I finally was able to take it with me :happy dance: :happy dance:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/246708...ather-shopper-tote-bag?ref=shop_home_active_4


----------



## debssx3

Liselotc said:


> Very nice bag




Ty! I do love it! [emoji1]


----------



## HotRedBag

Breathtaking bag!


----------



## lenarmc

carterazo said:


> MK satchel
> View attachment 3124351



Beautiful color


----------



## carterazo

lenarmc said:


> Beautiful color



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Banana Republic Melissa hobo


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Banana Republic Melissa hobo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125065




I love that hobo, Never really look into Banana Republic but from now I will!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## gattodiparigi

Annadelores said:


> I've bought this bag last week and today I finally was able to take it with me :happy dance: :happy dance:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/246708...ather-shopper-tote-bag?ref=shop_home_active_4



Wow, it looks beautiful! And the price is great...


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Balenciaga in distressed leather that I purchased from The RealReal.


----------



## casseyelsie

BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Last year Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My YSL clutch for a wedding today!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Banana Republic Melissa hobo
> 
> View attachment 3125065





_Lee said:


> Gucci





lenarmc said:


> My new-to-me Balenciaga in distressed leather that I purchased from The RealReal.





casseyelsie said:


> BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Last year Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3125598





BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3125631
> 
> 
> My YSL clutch for a wedding today!



Very pretty bags.


----------



## serenityneow

Nina Ricci mini Marche in Bordeaux for a casual late summer evening.  I'm really loving this bag lately!


----------



## lenarmc

casseyelsie said:


> BBQ Nite with this Gucci that I've only taken out for 2nd time ever since I got her as my Last year Birthday present.  Canvas n Suede seems appropriate for casual BBQ [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3125598



I'm not a fan of the LV monogram, but I'm a sucker for the Gucci monogram. That bag is gorgeous.


----------



## klynneann

serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci mini Marche in Bordeaux for a casual late summer evening.  I'm really loving this bag lately!
> View attachment 3125945



Love the bag - and it's in a great color!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey


----------



## frzsri

Out shopping with Gucci Medium Swing Tote in Taupe and Soft Pink. 
Other swags are in the tote, it fits a lot of stuff!!


----------



## Annadelores

frzsri said:


> Out shopping with Gucci Medium Swing Tote in Taupe and Soft Pink.
> Other swags are in the tote, it fits a lot of stuff!!
> 
> View attachment 3126439



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## serenityneow

klynneann said:


> Love the bag - and it's in a great color!




Thank you!


----------



## MiaGioia

dvrgntr said:


> Ferragamo Fiamma


Very nice bag!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Brunch with my Gucci Disco Mini


----------



## Mimmy

Sparkletastic said:


> Brunch with my Gucci Disco Mini




Gorgeous! Love this little bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagcandyuk

carterazo said:


> MK satchel
> View attachment 3124351


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## tenKrat

Sunday morning with my Massaccesi Zhoe in Deep Blue Africa leather


----------



## chessmont

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey



I love this bag!  The knots and thick strap really add something to it.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Brunch date with my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in marmo today.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Groovee 
View attachment 3127074


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Groovee
> View attachment 3127074




Love! What color?


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! What color?




Thanks! This is Carob Brown - it's a plummy brown color that changes color in different lights.


----------



## carterazo

Bagcandyuk said:


> Gorgeous colour!



Thank you! 







chessmont said:


> I love this bag!  The knots and thick strap really add something to it.



Yes, that's what caught my eye about this bag - along with the braid around the edges.  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I needed to swap out for more capacity to run some errands. I'm back in my Prada calf leather shoulder bag but she's been updated with some bling - a new purse charm. &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Thanks! This is Carob Brown - it's a plummy brown color that changes color in different lights.




Oh okay thanks. I wasn't sure if it was Cardamon.


----------



## ifeelpretty

I posted this in another thread....but she's too pretty not to share on here. 
 Oxblood coach borough. My first time and I love her!


----------



## Jujuma

carterazo said:


> Banana Republic Melissa hobo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125065




Is that orange or tan? I have it in orange, I think it's time to bring it out again.


----------



## carterazo

Jujuma said:


> Is that orange or tan? I have it in orange, I think it's time to bring it out again.



This is the orange. Such a yummy color.
(I need a picture in natural light. )


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Dorf




----------



## Sparkletastic

Dorf said:


> [IMG/QUOTE]
> 
> GREAT look!!!!!!!  Kudos!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinArtGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123607
> 
> 
> Red Gucci Soho Disco Bag today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag. I'm so tempted to get one.
> ----
> 
> I needed some color in my life. Prada small double zip in Fuoco. Love this bag.
> 
> (And love my little bling bear who hitched a ride. &#128512
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dorf said:


>


Niiice! Loving the whole outfit!


----------



## _purseaddict_

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3127601




[emoji173]&#65039;So nice! What is name of that Marc by MJ?


----------



## QueenLouis

Yesterday


----------



## baglover1973

LV SL PM in  clementine.


----------



## baglover1973

Dorf said:


>



hot!


----------



## Katebowers123

Sculli said:


> my woc
> View attachment 3097732


Love it!


----------



## chowlover2

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3128444
> 
> LV SL PM in  clementine.




I love this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

QueenLouis said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3128426



Love this duffle!   The color,  patterns and brass hardware are all stunning.


----------



## Katebowers123

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


An Icon with a famous painting by Gustov.


----------



## M0DW4N483

Dorf said:


>




Looking great!


----------



## baglover1973

chowlover2 said:


> I love this bag!



thanks honey!! I am seriously so enamored with this bag and feel so fortunate to have it!


----------



## debssx3

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;So nice! What is name of that Marc by MJ?




Ty!! Lil ukita [emoji1]


----------



## M0DW4N483

Hermes Double sens for this week. Will switch to other colour next week


----------



## chowlover2

baglover1973 said:


> thanks honey!! I am seriously so enamored with this bag and feel so fortunate to have it!




I've been following the SL thread, love every color I see!


----------



## _purseaddict_

[emoji173]&#65039;My tokidoki from LeSportSac!


----------



## Dorf

Sparkletastic said:


> Dorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG/QUOTE]
> 
> GREAT look!!!!!!!  Kudos!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag. I'm so tempted to get one.
> ----
> 
> I needed some color in my life. Prada small double zip in Fuoco. Love this bag.
> 
> (And love my little bling bear who hitched a ride. &#128512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachBagGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niiice! Loving the whole outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baglover1973 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dorf

M0DW4N483 said:


> Looking great!


Thank you


----------



## loveforfashion1

My new beauty ordered from www.spartoo.fi

BT London blue leather bag, absolutely LOVE IT! 

Here's a link to the product: http://www.spartoo.fi/BT-London-GISELE-x302225.php


----------



## allie22

Can someone Authenticate this Fendi bag bug.


----------



## TokyoBound

My MCM reversible tote with my new Robbit charm (aka robot bunny).  I like to think of him more as a killer space bunny though.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga City today. An Origami Owl clasp charm added for flare


----------



## dvrgntr

My new Longchamp Le Pliage small in Cedar


----------



## chowlover2

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga City today. An Origami Owl clasp charm added for flare
> View attachment 3129312




Love that!


----------



## casseyelsie

It's public holiday in my country today.  So something casual n mini, also my 1 n only bag from this brand - Anya Hindmarch


----------



## chowlover2

casseyelsie said:


> It's public holiday in my country today.  So something casual n mini, also my 1 n only bag from this brand - Anya Hindmarch
> 
> View attachment 3129471




So pretty!


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> It's public holiday in my country today.  So something casual n mini, also my 1 n only bag from this brand - Anya Hindmarch
> 
> View attachment 3129471




Happy National Day to both of us! Very nice Anya bag.

Took Ms Petit Noe out for the rest of the week. She has a new accessory[emoji179]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

LV Speedy B 25 on this rainy day.


----------



## baglover1973

Excuse my very messy table and counter  took this pretty thang out for the first time today


----------



## BarbaraAnn

Taking my new IHLE BAG out for the first time this evening. Going to my cousin's baby shower, cannot wait to show her off


----------



## tenKrat

A knock-around bag, my fun LeSportsac tote with local Hawaiian phrases (Let's go grind./Onolicious!/Pauhana time!) all over it.


----------



## BarbaraAnn

tenKrat said:


> A knock-around bag, my fun LeSportsac tote with local Hawaiian phrases (Let's go grind./Onolicious!/Pauhana time!) all over it.
> 
> View attachment 3130189


That's awesome!


----------



## casseyelsie

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!




Thanks chowlover [emoji4]



frzsri said:


> Happy National Day to both of us! Very nice Anya bag.
> Thanks to u too!
> 
> Took Ms Petit Noe out for the rest of the week. She has a new accessory[emoji179]
> 
> Nice color on your laduree. [emoji7] aren't those colorful Macarons yummy?  Hehe.  I wish they make huge size too because I only use mine on smaller bags
> 
> View attachment 3129604


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Happy National Day to both of us! Very nice Anya bag.
> 
> Took Ms Petit Noe out for the rest of the week. She has a new accessory[emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3129604




Oops something went wrong with my quote up there. [emoji7] Your laduree macaron look yummy!  I wish they make it in huge size too because I only use mine on my smaller size bag


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Balenciaga in distressed leather.


----------



## carterazo

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3130111
> View attachment 3130113
> 
> Excuse my very messy table and counter  took this pretty thang out for the first time today



Beautiful!!!   Can you share what bag this is?  TIA!


----------



## baglover1973

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!!!   Can you share what bag this is?  TIA!



HI, yes sorry, it is a Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit PM in Clementine (orange)


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke  lock logo small satchel


----------



## carterazo

baglover1973 said:


> HI, yes sorry, it is a Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit PM in Clementine (orange)



Thanks!


----------



## baglover1973

carterazo said:


> Thanks!



Gorgeous Dooney! and you're welcome!


----------



## _purseaddict_

tenKrat said:


> A knock-around bag, my fun LeSportsac tote with local Hawaiian phrases (Let's go grind./Onolicious!/Pauhana time!) all over it.
> 
> View attachment 3130189




Wow that bag give me holiday mood![emoji173]&#65039; she's pretty too.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am starting to get into fall colours, so I am taking my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in cerise out today!


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is a cheap no brand bag. Snake print, suede tassel and gold chain.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  lock logo small satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130594



Really nice, a lovely color too.



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3130740
> 
> 
> I am starting to get into fall colours, so I am taking my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in cerise out today!



Love it! perfect fall color choice.


----------



## tenKrat

_purseaddict_ said:


> Wow that bag give me holiday mood![emoji173]&#65039; she's pretty too.



Mahalo!


----------



## baglover1973

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3130740
> 
> 
> I am starting to get into fall colours, so I am taking my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in cerise out today!



Gorgeous.  Loving the color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!


----------



## Prouduscmommy

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!




Congrats!! Those shoes are everything [emoji3]


----------



## klynneann

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3130740
> 
> 
> I am starting to get into fall colours, so I am taking my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in cerise out today!



I LOVE this color with the GHW!!



Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



Congratulations!!  Your accessories are gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!




Congratulations , Sparkletastic![emoji7]


----------



## baglover1973

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



beautiful! congrats on our renewal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



How pretty! and congratulations!


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  lock logo small satchel
> 
> View attachment 3130594


Beautiful Dooney and Bourke!


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my vintage Dooney and Bourke bags today.


----------



## Pessie

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



Your bag is gorgeous, and the shoes are too    I'm struggling to get into last years dresses (!) so well done you, and congratulations on renewing your vows in such style


----------



## chowlover2

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks everyone!!! &#128512;


----------



## casseyelsie

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



Both matched so nice together, Happy 25th Anniversary! [emoji308][emoji322]



Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage Dooney and Bourke bags today.



[emoji7] luvvv your vintage!


----------



## tenKrat

My Massaccesi handbag, the Angel Midi in African Bronze leather.


----------



## chowlover2

Trudysmom said:


> I wore one of my vintage Dooney and Bourke bags today.




Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful Dooney and Bourke!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Kelsey in violet


----------



## BarbaraAnn

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!


Congratualations! That is awesome. The shoes and clutch are beautiful. Sounds like a great day!


----------



## chowlover2

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131612




I am a sucker for purple bags!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!




Wow congratulations! can you share pic of your wedding dress too? [emoji1]


----------



## _purseaddict_

This is my bag today. From Marc by Marc Jacob but I cannot remember the name. Please help me if you know. Thank you.


----------



## chowlover2

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my bag today. From Marc by Marc Jacob but I cannot remember the name. Please help me if you know. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3131654




Pretty in pink!


----------



## debssx3

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my bag today. From Marc by Marc Jacob but I cannot remember the name. Please help me if you know. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3131654




Too hot too handle tote


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am going on a long-haul flight today and I am taking my trusty LV Neverfull GM as my cabin luggage.


----------



## StereLau

@tenKrat
Beautiful bag! Guess it's quite rare? Do u know what skin they use?


----------



## _purseaddict_

chowlover2 said:


> Pretty in pink!



Thank you. 



debssx3 said:


> Too hot too handle tote




Oh I see. No wonder I felt too hot today. [emoji12] thank you for helping me with the name.


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my D&B florentine raspberry Buckley today.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my D&B florentine raspberry Buckley today.


how cute is this? great color as well.


----------



## chowlover2

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my D&B florentine raspberry Buckley today.




That color is fab!


----------



## casseyelsie

Bal city with Carolina Herrera Tassel Charm


----------



## debssx3

still this baby. shes been too good to me lately. it looks small but can def carry a lot! its lightweight and its such a nice bright color.


----------



## chowlover2

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3132696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still this baby. shes been too good to me lately. it looks small but can def carry a lot! its lightweight and its such a nice bright color.




Love that, the leather looks yummy!


----------



## klynneann

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is my bag today. From Marc by Marc Jacob but I cannot remember the name. Please help me if you know. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3131654



Pretty color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3132076
> View attachment 3132077



this is adorable! looks great on you!


----------



## aisyaj

HesitantShopper said:


> this is adorable! looks great on you!




Thank you HesitantShopper. LOL at your name [emoji1]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Reissue 226


----------



## snsaundersva

Speedy 30 with little kitty charm


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I am trying to use her more lately..out on movie date early morning with hubby.


----------



## casseyelsie

Going to quick bite only so leaving home without bag n only taking this LV Cles as my mini wallet


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> I've just renewed my vows with my hubby of 25 years in my original wedding dress but updated my shoes (Donald J Pliner) and bag (no name brand).  So happy!



Congratulations on such a special milestone!  Gorgeous bag and shoes too.


----------



## carterazo

chowlover2 said:


> I am a sucker for purple bags!



Thanks.  This is one juicy shade of purple.


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking my D&B bouquet of flowers out today.


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## allyloupuppy

Gucci disco


----------



## Nanciii

The jumbo flap~


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Travelling in Asia with my LV Pochette. I put the stap of my Pochette Metis on it. It is the perfect mini travel bag, super lightweight, easily accessible and durable.


----------



## myluvofbags

RM small crosby in primrose.  Love that it has silver hardware.   It's my only pink bag with silver hardware.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! &#128522;

I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.

I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! &#128522;
> 
> I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.
> 
> I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.



It's a gorgeous bag.  Not sure on the mimic as far as design.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.




This is beautiful!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

myluvofbags said:


> RM small crosby in primrose.  Love that it has silver hardware.   It's my only pink bag with silver hardware.




So pretty!


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.



It's beautiful!


----------



## _purseaddict_

LV Eva


----------



## Purseaholic6

Speedy 30 b


----------



## klynneann

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! &#128522;
> 
> I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.
> 
> I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.



I really like the design of this bag!  It doesn't remind me of anything else I've seen though...


----------



## Luv2shopinay

Mango Bucket Bag. On the fence about getting Mansur Gavriel one. I like it so far...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks again for all the anniversary congratulations and well wishes!!! &#128522;
> 
> I went to the complete opposite end of things today. Taking the advice of some TPF'rs I decided to give this bag purchased from Windsor Shops a chance.  It's actually kinda cute and very functional.
> 
> I'd still like to know what designer bag it's mimicking. If you know, please advise.



very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Luv2shopinay said:


> Mango Bucket Bag. On the fence about getting Mansur Gavriel one. I like it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135895



Looks cute and roomy! easy to get in/out of as well!


----------



## FunBagz

My black jumbo lamb with shiny RHW came to the office with me today.


----------



## Liselotc

beautiful and stylish - clean lines - love it



Luv2shopinay said:


> Mango Bucket Bag. On the fence about getting Mansur Gavriel one. I like it so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135895


----------



## Liselotc

WOW beautiful as always



FunBagz said:


> My black jumbo lamb with shiny RHW came to the office with me today.


----------



## Liselotc

It will soon be the last chance this year to use this beautiful Louis Vuitton Tahitienne Cabas in Rose Pink - so it will be tomorrow - Good night to all


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue.


----------



## leechiyong

Out with my toy-size SDJ:


----------



## kellytheshopper

FunBagz said:


> My black jumbo lamb with shiny RHW came to the office with me today.




Beautiful bag and shoes!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

So many gorgeous bags today!!!!



FunBagz said:


> My black jumbo lamb with shiny RHW came to the office with me today.



I love this bag!!! I have a similar one in black patent with SHW. I feel silly but I'm sooooo tempted to get like yours as well. So classic yet stunning!!!



carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue.



Whoa!  I love the architectural lines of this bag -especially with the blue. You have to get a lot of compliments on this. What were you wearing to compliment it?  Do tell!!!



leechiyong said:


> Out with my toy-size SDJ:



Swoon!  I so want a SDJ and I forever will be a "pink" kinda gal. This is drool worthy. I know you love her!


----------



## Liselotc

Super nice color



leechiyong said:


> Out with my toy-size SDJ:


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> So many gorgeous bags today!!!!
> 
> Whoa!  I love the architectural lines of this bag -especially with the blue. You have to get a lot of compliments on this. What were you wearing to compliment it?  Do tell!!!



Thanks!  This is the bag I would run out with if there were a fire in my house.  :sly:

I wore a dress that had white and varying shades of blue with a touch of orange. A nice combo, I think.


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Swoon!  I so want a SDJ and I forever will be a "pink" kinda gal. This is drool worthy. I know you love her!





Liselotc said:


> Super nice color



Thank you!  I'm infatuated with Slimane's use of pink this season.  It almost seems like an exclamation point to the look and it's such an amazing shade.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## alansgail

My new Coach Pinnacle 'Harper' satchel........I so love it's size and leather, thick and gorgeous!


----------



## snsaundersva

Coach Alexandra in off white with gold trim


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> I wore a dress that had white and varying shades of blue with a touch of orange. A nice combo, I think.



I definitely agree. The touch of orange would look gorgeous with that shade of blue. Sounds pretty! 




leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  I'm infatuated with Slimane's use of pink this season.  It almost seems like an exclamation point to the look and it's such an amazing shade.



I AGREE it's the perfect shade of pink!!  I'm so tempted to pounce but I can't decide if I want the one you have or a larger one in a blue or animal print. When a bag is that beautiful it makes choosing hard. 

Enjoy your beauty!!!!

----------

My Miu Miu Matelasse Convertible tote in platinum lambskin and I are enjoying the incredible weather in Maui!  It's my first time wearing this bag and I'm in looooove!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> I AGREE it's the perfect shade of pink!!  I'm so tempted to pounce but I can't decide if I want the one you have or a larger one in a blue or animal print. When a bag is that beautiful it makes choosing hard.
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!!!!
> 
> ----------
> 
> My Miu Miu Matelasse Convertible tote in platinum lambskin and I are enjoying the incredible weather in Maui!  It's my first time wearing this bag and I'm in looooove!



It is!  I'm currently debating a purple nano, but I'm so in love with this as it's so tiny and my favorite color is pink, so I don't know if it would get the attention it rightfully deserves.

Your Miu Miu is stunning and how nice it must be in Maui.  Perfect choice!  Talk about a beautiful bag!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Madison Juliette in magenta gathered leather


----------



## Sloane Beck

I just Love to carry clutches and hand bags.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ichan

carterazo said:


> Coach Madison Juliette in magenta gathered leather



Beautiful! Gorgeous color. You sure have a wide range and beautiful bag collection! 

Today I carry  Proenza Schouler PS1 in red/black triangle.


----------



## carterazo

ichan said:


> Beautiful! Gorgeous color. You sure have a wide range and beautiful bag collection!
> 
> Today I carry  Proenza Schouler PS1 in red/black triangle.



Thanks!


----------



## StereLau

A try out of this cute baby from a local brand berliano. I like to wear it cross body. It's genuine cowhide leather which suits me vr well coz i tend to abuse my bags. It's soft, slouchy & smells nice


----------



## soramillay

StereLau said:


> A try out of this cute baby from a local brand berliano. I like to wear it cross body. It's genuine cowhide leather which suits me vr well coz i tend to abuse my bags. It's soft, slouchy & smells nice


This bag is gorgeous! Perfect for fall. I like the little flap on top, keeps it from looking to much like a duffle.


----------



## ichan

ichan said:


> Beautiful! Gorgeous color. You sure have a wide range and beautiful bag collection!
> 
> Today I carry  Proenza Schouler PS1 in red/black triangle.



Doh for some reason forgot to attach a picture!


----------



## leechiyong

StereLau said:


> A try out of this cute baby from a local brand berliano. I like to wear it cross body. It's genuine cowhide leather which suits me vr well coz i tend to abuse my bags. It's soft, slouchy & smells nice



What a gorgeous bag!  The leather looks amazing!


----------



## baglover1973

LV pochette Metis


----------



## eiiv

It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.


----------



## Wudge

eiiv said:


> It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.



Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## leechiyong

eiiv said:


> It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.



So pretty!  Love this color combo!


----------



## averagejoe

eiiv said:


> It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.



Beautiful colour combination!


----------



## dyyong

in honor of &#127809;&#127810;&#127792; , oldies but goodies coming out to play &#128526;


----------



## casseyelsie

I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby


----------



## l.ch.

Akris for me today!


----------



## VegasCyn

casseyelsie said:


> I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby
> 
> View attachment 3139582
> View attachment 3139585
> View attachment 3139589
> View attachment 3139591


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Livia1

casseyelsie said:


> I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby
> 
> View attachment 3139582
> View attachment 3139585
> View attachment 3139589
> View attachment 3139591




Beautiful bag!


----------



## StereLau

dyyong said:


> in honor of &#127809;&#127810;&#127792; , oldies but goodies coming out to play &#128526;



Lovely bag with matching bag charm.. i think the charm makes it look younger but no less sophisticated.


----------



## chowlover2

casseyelsie said:


> I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby
> 
> View attachment 3139582
> View attachment 3139585
> View attachment 3139589
> View attachment 3139591




Gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

VegasCyn said:


> Gorgeous bag!







Livia1 said:


> Beautiful bag!







chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks a lot ladies.  That vintage is one of the bag that made me crazily hunting for vintage pieces nowadays.  The workmanship, leather, hardware etc....simply wonderful!  I get more compliments from my Vtg compared to my more expensive new pieces from all other brand!


----------



## eiiv

Thank you for the compliments to my bag.  



Wudge said:


> Beautiful!





leechiyong said:


> So pretty!  Love this color combo!





averagejoe said:


> Beautiful colour combination!


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke red Sabrina in Alto leather


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke red Sabrina in Alto leather
> View attachment 3140184



Oooooh! Pretty!!!


----------



## klynneann

eiiv said:


> It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.





dyyong said:


> in honor of &#127809;&#127810;&#127792; , oldies but goodies coming out to play &#128526;





casseyelsie said:


> I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby
> 
> View attachment 3139582
> View attachment 3139585
> View attachment 3139589
> View attachment 3139591





l.ch. said:


> Akris for me today!



Wow - some gorgeous bags, everyone!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke red Sabrina in Alto leather
> View attachment 3140184



how pretty! fantastic fall color.


----------



## Livia1

*LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola*


----------



## Trudysmom

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke red Sabrina in Alto leather
> View attachment 3140184


A beautiful Alto Dooney and Bourke!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed to the pool with my Prada Jute Tote with Python trim. My teddy charm is going along for the ride!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to the pool with my Prada Jute Tote with Python trim. My teddy charm is going along for the ride!




I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Sparkletastic

SakuraSakura said:


> I would love to see a picture!



Just posted!  The wifi is slow. &#128534;


----------



## DizzyFairy

Longchamp Le pliage


----------



## soramillay

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to the pool with my Prada Jute Tote with Python trim. My teddy charm is going along for the ride!


wow that is one beautiful bag!


----------



## serenityneow

Gucci 1973 for travel.  Takes up no space in luggage and dresses up a pair jeans .


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Oooooh! Pretty!!!











HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty! fantastic fall color.











Trudysmom said:


> A beautiful Alto Dooney and Bourke!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## casseyelsie

serenityneow said:


> Gucci 1973 for travel.  Takes up no space in luggage and dresses up a pair jeans .
> View attachment 3140960




Nice!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap*


----------



## missliu

eiiv said:


> It was technically yesterday that I carried this bag.


This is a pretty bag. What brand is it?


----------



## serenityneow

casseyelsie said:


> Nice!!




Thanks!


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> I carried Vintage Cartier for dinner date with hubby
> 
> View attachment 3139582
> View attachment 3139585
> View attachment 3139589
> View attachment 3139591







serenityneow said:


> Gucci 1973 for travel.  Takes up no space in luggage and dresses up a pair jeans .
> View attachment 3140960




Loving all the mini bags!! 

I wore one myself over the past 5 days: New to me Pochette Trousseau in DE. Perfect for running errands with the cross body chain.


----------



## leechiyong

frzsri said:


> Loving all the mini bags!!
> 
> I wore one myself over the past 5 days: New to me Pochette Trousseau in DE. Perfect for running errands with the cross body chain.
> 
> View attachment 3142163


So lovely and wearable!


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulberry small Bayswater in Oxblood


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Loving all the mini bags!!
> 
> I wore one myself over the past 5 days: New to me Pochette Trousseau in DE. Perfect for running errands with the cross body chain.
> 
> View attachment 3142163




Cute n looks really small?  Is it smaller than Mini Pochette?


----------



## frzsri

leechiyong said:


> So lovely and wearable!




Thanks[emoji4]



casseyelsie said:


> Cute n looks really small?  Is it smaller than Mini Pochette?




Bigger actually. I posted what it can fit in the LV What's Inside Your Bag thread.


----------



## allyloupuppy

casseyelsie said:


> Mulberry small Bayswater in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3142381



This is so pretty, I'm trying to decide between this or the mini cara. But will have to wait for Christmas .


----------



## eiiv

It's a Fendi bag. The name is Demi Jour. 



missliu said:


> This is a pretty bag. What brand is it?


----------



## HesitantShopper

casseyelsie said:


> Mulberry small Bayswater in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 3142381



Pretty color!


----------



## casseyelsie

allyloupuppy said:


> This is so pretty, I'm trying to decide between this or the mini cara. But will have to wait for Christmas .




From biased opinion, I vote for Small Bays against cara! [emoji23]



HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color!



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## lady.Mulberry

Your bag is beautiful love it x


----------



## lrishmany

botd


----------



## lady.Mulberry

My Chocolate Ledbury


----------



## casseyelsie

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3142552
> 
> botd




I like color of your twilly! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique


----------



## iamrose

ADMJ [Japanese Brand] accessorized with an Hermes twilly. Grained leather in navy blue


----------



## leechiyong

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique
> View attachment 3143262



Love this bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

Yesterday: Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada galleria


----------



## Livia1

_Lee said:


> Yesterday: Gucci Swing Mini




So pretty!


----------



## klynneann

allyloupuppy said:


> Prada galleria



Great pic - great bag, pretty top and I love your phone cover!


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Love this bag!



Thanks! Me too.


----------



## allyloupuppy

klynneann said:


> Great pic - great bag, pretty top and I love your phone cover!



You are so sweet  Thank you very much!!


----------



## ichan

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3142552
> 
> botd



Pretty! Love the horsey!

Work trip this week with my medium Chloé Marcie in wild purple.


----------



## chowlover2

ichan said:


> Pretty! Love the horsey!
> 
> Work trip this week with my medium Chloé Marcie in wild purple.




What a beauty!


----------



## serenityneow

Mulberry oversize Alexa with a Burberry trench on a rainy day.


----------



## StereLau

This black brown buffel mini bag.


----------



## M0DW4N483

StereLau said:


> This black brown buffel mini bag.




This bag look so vintage. Nice


----------



## StereLau

Tx.. i dont know why the pic's upside down. Anyway this is a vr strong bag. My tod daughter found it not long ago and abused it terribly for some hours before i found out. The bag took it amazingly tough. I heard brown buffel uses vr durable leather. It's true..


----------



## myluvofbags

D&B croc embossed zip satchel.   Hasn't seen much light as you can see from the light trims.  I'm going to try giving it a tan.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Trudysmom

myluvofbags said:


> D&B croc embossed zip satchel.   Hasn't seen much light as you can see from the light trims.  I'm going to try giving it a tan.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## LI94

Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 Monogram [emoji177]


----------



## soramillay

My new mini bucket bag from Margot


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach Poppy Small Leather Tote


----------



## myluvofbags

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!



Thank you!   It's enjoying some sun.


----------



## carterazo

Coach domed satchel in cherry


----------



## mariafano

iamrose said:


> View attachment 3143274
> 
> 
> ADMJ [Japanese Brand] accessorized with an Hermes twilly. Grained leather in navy blue


love your bag. So simple yet, so stylish.


----------



## frzsri

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love! May take out my Bal out for a spin this weekend[emoji4]




B & SOTD


----------



## casseyelsie

carterazo said:


> Coach domed satchel in cherry
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145172




NICE!  I must say this is the first non vintage Coach that I like [emoji7]


----------



## iamrose

mariafano said:


> love your bag. So simple yet, so stylish.




Thank you [emoji4] I feel special sometimes when people ask because the brand is not available in the US yet. If you are ever in Tokyo, look them up. They have very beautiful designs.


----------



## carterazo

casseyelsie said:


> NICE!  I must say this is the first non vintage Coach that I like [emoji7]



Thanks!  (She does look pretty for being about 8 yrs. old. )


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Cerise.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Coach Anniversary saddlebag


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique
> View attachment 3143262



It seems that whatever you post, I love. Another pretty bag!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3145406
> 
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Cerise.



Simply gorgeous!  &#128525;



lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3142552
> 
> botd



That horsey makes the bag. Too cute!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci Black Disco*


----------



## eiiv

Carried MZW Metro tote to morning class yesterday.
_(I'm always a day late in posting this)_


----------



## immigratty

Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Le Foulonne 
View attachment 3147756


----------



## ichan

immigratty said:


> Out yesterday during the day with my Gucci studded BTH. I love the casual, understated vibe of this bag. Paired with jeans and heels, and you are ready to hit the town. I have it in black too, and just the color change give it a whole different feel.



She's a beauty!


----------



## immigratty

ichan said:


> She's a beauty!



thx so much


----------



## StereLau

A deep red Sakinah from Aira (a local). it's a pull-up leather w/ suede lining. Can hold more than its look, quite versatile for a long day out.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

again


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Fendi Chameleon!


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> My Fendi Chameleon!
> View attachment 3148958




Beautiful!


----------



## clu13

LV turquoise Sofia Coppola PM


----------



## casseyelsie

clu13 said:


> LV turquoise Sofia Coppola PM
> 
> View attachment 3149077




Love that color!  Does that color comes in BB size as well?


----------



## clu13

casseyelsie said:


> Love that color!  Does that color comes in BB size as well?



Unfortunately no - this is an old bag from the 2012 cruise collection, so it was out before the BB was even made.  It was be super cute in the BB size!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> It seems that whatever you post, I love. Another pretty bag!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet


----------



## simplyhappy

On the subway with large Le Pliage in Gunmetal (camera flash on).


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## HesitantShopper

clu13 said:


> LV turquoise Sofia Coppola PM
> 
> View attachment 3149077



oh, what a pretty color!


----------



## Jereni

Off to work with my Prada double zip! Love this bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Speedy 30


----------



## ifeelpretty

Fossil Erin satchel. I try not to use anything too nice whilst shlupping around with the kids. My third threw up in a purse once


----------



## chowlover2

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3149938
> 
> Fossil Erin satchel. I try not to use anything too nice whilst shlupping around with the kids. My third threw up in a purse once




That leather looks yummy!


----------



## ifeelpretty

chowlover2 said:


> That leather looks yummy!




It is!!!!! I'm surprised at how much I love it.


----------



## mrywng

Hermes Fourre Tout MM tote (good for rainy days!)


----------



## Rani

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3149938
> 
> Fossil Erin satchel. I try not to use anything too nice whilst shlupping around with the kids. My third threw up in a purse once



Lovely bag! The leather looks great!


----------



## Rani

dangerouscurves said:


> My Fendi Chameleon!
> View attachment 3148958



Gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

My first Vintage from Mulberry brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my Prada double zip! Love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3149637



IKR!  Gorgeous bag!  I love them. I carry my double zips like I'm addicted!  Enjoy your beautiful bag.



Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love your unique picture. And I love the bag. I've been eyeballing these pretty hard lately and am tempted to grab one.  Do they loose their shape over time or do they keep a firm barrel shape?


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> Love your unique picture. And I love the bag. I've been eyeballing these pretty hard lately and am tempted to grab one.  *Do they loose their shape over time* or do they keep a firm barrel shape?



Thanks !
No , not so far .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm spending too much time in elevators with bad lighting :greengrin:


----------



## soramillay

My Massaccesi Angel Midi. In love with her.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Currently using my black NVT Bayswater tote today. Tomorrow will be my midnight blue camo mini Cara by Mulberry.  Still lusting for a McQueen skull tote in black and nickel...


----------



## Katiesmama

Still using my Longchamp Taupe Rousseau Heritage.   Lovely bag!!   Brief change yesterday into my Black Bal City because of the threat of rain, but back to LC today


----------



## casseyelsie

Livia1 said:


> *Balenciga black Hamilton City*




U Lucky gal!  I'm still desperately hunting for red Hammie lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gucci Red Leather Soho Shoulder bag. The color is a little off. This bag and my shoes are a beautiful saturated apple red.


----------



## frzsri

Ukpandagirl said:


> Currently using my black NVT Bayswater tote today. Tomorrow will be my midnight blue camo mini Cara by Mulberry.  Still lusting for a McQueen skull tote in black and nickel...




Have you seen it IRL? How's the quality of its finishing and leather? No B&M store here for me to check it out but I love the one in red.


----------



## Kiti

Furla Metropolis mini! I was not supposed to buy any more bags this year, but it was on sale yesterday (-40%) and I just fell in love!!! After spending a thousand+ euros on bags it is fun to get new arm candy with just 130 euros &#128515;&#128514;


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Have you seen it IRL? How's the quality of its finishing and leather? No B&M store here for me to check it out but I love the one in red.




Hi dear, when u mentioned B&M, what do u mean?  If u r talking about Alexander MQ, there's 1 already in Msia!  [emoji7] just opened last month


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Hi dear, when u mentioned B&M, what do u mean?  If u r talking about Alexander MQ, there's 1 already in Msia!  [emoji7] just opened last month




Seriously??!! Where?? At Pavi?


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Seriously??!! Where?? At Pavi?




Yup yup! [emoji16]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Red Leather Soho Shoulder bag. The color is a little off. This bag and my shoes are a beautiful saturated apple red.




Beautiful shoes and bag!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

frzsri said:


> Have you seen it IRL? How's the quality of its finishing and leather? No B&M store here for me to check it out but I love the one in red.



Only seen a McQueen skull padlock tote in front of me on someone so no real opportunity to inspect the quality but the McQueen bags I've seen in their stores appear to be well produced. They don't look cheap and nasty and the leather is good. Not thin.  Not sure what B&M is though?!


----------



## tflowers921

Tory Burch Ella


----------



## Sparkletastic

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful shoes and bag!!!



Thanks!



frzsri said:


> Have you seen it IRL? How's the quality of its finishing and leather? No B&M store here for me to check it out but I love the one in red.





Ukpandagirl said:


> Only seen a McQueen skull padlock tote in front of me on someone so no real opportunity to inspect the quality but the McQueen bags I've seen in their stores appear to be well produced. They don't look cheap and nasty and the leather is good. Not thin.  Not sure what B&M is though?!



I was just in my Saks and saw these.  I didnt spend a lot of time with them but they are lighter than comparably sized bags like the small Sac du Jour. (which I think is a plus). My quick once over gave me the impression they are nicely made but I didn't take a close look. 

I have to go back tomorrow to pick something up. I can take pics and give you my opinion via PM (not sure if there is an AMq forum for me to put them in.)  Let me know!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## melburnian

Saint Laurent baby Sac de Jour


----------



## isrg08

Marc Jacobs Venetia satchel in light pink


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kiti said:


> Furla Metropolis mini!



So Cute!!  What a pretty pop of shine!
------


melburnian said:


> Saint Laurent baby Sac de Jour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151710



Pretty!  What color is this?

------

I'm feeling a little Rocker Glam today. Jimmy Choo Sparkle Silver Large Biker Bag, Gucci sunglasses with chain arms to match the bag and my sparkly shoes.


----------



## melburnian

Sparkletastic said:


> So Cute!!  What a pretty pop of shine!
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!  What color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a little Rocker Glam today. Jimmy Choo Sparkle Silver Large Biker Bag, Gucci sunglasses with chain arms to match the bag and my sparkly shoes.




This is the oxblood colour. Love your sparkly shoes!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Kendall hobo


----------



## frzsri

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just in my Saks and saw these.  I didnt spend a lot of time with them but they are lighter than comparably sized bags like the small Sac du Jour. (which I think is a plus). My quick once over gave me the impression they are nicely made but I didn't take a close look.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go back tomorrow to pick something up. I can take pics and give you my opinion via PM (not sure if there is an AMq forum for me to put them in.)  Let me know!




Would really appreciate it, thanks! Won't be able to go to the AmQ boutique for a while.


----------



## ifeelpretty

Crosby carry all. I love her!


----------



## frzsri

Ukpandagirl said:


> Only seen a McQueen skull padlock tote in front of me on someone so no real opportunity to inspect the quality but the McQueen bags I've seen in their stores appear to be well produced. They don't look cheap and nasty and the leather is good. Not thin.  Not sure what B&M is though?!




Thanks for info[emoji106]. B&M is brick and mortar @ real life store/ boutique.




Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Red Leather Soho Shoulder bag. The color is a little off. This bag and my shoes are a beautiful saturated apple red.




Forgot to quote in my earlier post, these are ab fab!!

My BOTD


----------



## Bagcandyuk

My Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle hobo
It really is Too Hot to Handle


----------



## FunBagz

Black Fendi Baguette with cross body strap option today.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Suede Gucci tote for today


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Nice Microguccissima Patent Leather Top Handle Bag


----------



## casseyelsie

FunBagz said:


> Black Fendi Baguette with cross body strap option today.




I bought my F Baguette last year n it's without long strap.  I wish I can carry her Crossbody like u!  [emoji7]Envy...


----------



## lenarmc

Bought this Ash Astor Mini Satchel in dark wine. It sells on ShopBop for $295, but I bought it from Neiman Marcus Last Call for $150. The leather is soft and smells so good. I didn't know that Ash made shoes as well as handbags.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Bagcandyuk said:


> My Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle hobo
> 
> It really is Too Hot to Handle




[emoji173]&#65039;Love that blue colour. I should have bought in darker colour too. I do not carry mine often because I wear jeans most of the time.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Love that blue colour. I should have bought in darker colour too. I do not carry mine often because I wear jeans most of the time.



Thanks I love the blue and want to get the camel colour too, it's gorgeous. It such a comfortable stylish bag to use.


----------



## chowlover2

ifeelpretty said:


> View attachment 3151995
> 
> Crosby carry all. I love her!




Beautiful!


frzsri said:


> Thanks for info[emoji106]. B&M is brick and mortar @ real life store/ boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to quote in my earlier post, these are ab fab!!
> 
> My BOTD
> 
> View attachment 3152106




Love that blue and the leather looks yummy!


----------



## elation

This beautiful Tory Burch Floral Perforated Micro Double Zip


----------



## Venessa84

Still my favorite, grab and go bag. LV Hoxton PM...


----------



## Venessa84

frzsri said:


> Thanks for info[emoji106]. B&M is brick and mortar @ real life store/ boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to quote in my earlier post, these are ab fab!!
> 
> My BOTD
> 
> View attachment 3152106





Bagcandyuk said:


> My Marc by Marc Jacobs Too Hot to Handle hobo
> It really is Too Hot to Handle



Loving all these shades of blue!


----------



## Venessa84

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Suede Gucci tote for today


I missed this blue too...gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Venessa84 said:


> Loving all these shades of blue!



Thanks. 
The blue Prada looks great.
Blue bags are rocking this forum lol


----------



## tflowers921

elation said:


> This beautiful Tory Burch Floral Perforated Micro Double Zip
> 
> View attachment 3152669




I'm in love with this bag! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling a little Rocker Glam today. Jimmy Choo Sparkle Silver Large Biker Bag, Gucci sunglasses with chain arms to match the bag and my sparkly shoes.



Love this combo !


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

frzsri said:


> Thanks for info[emoji106]. B&M is brick and mortar @ real life store/ boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to quote in my earlier post, these are ab fab!!
> 
> My BOTD
> 
> View attachment 3152106


Love the style and the colour!


----------



## frzsri

chowlover2 said:


> Love that blue and the leather looks yummy!






Venessa84 said:


> Loving all these shades of blue!






Bagcandyuk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The blue Prada looks great.
> 
> Blue bags are rocking this forum lol






BerlinArtGirl said:


> Love the style and the colour!




Thanks ladies! Agree that the blue bags were owning it yesterday [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

lenarmc said:


> Bought this Ash Astor Mini Satchel in dark wine. It sells on ShopBop for $295, but I bought it from Neiman Marcus Last Call for $150. The leather is soft and smells so good. I didn't know that Ash made shoes as well as handbags.




Your bag is beautiful, lenarmc ![emoji173]&#65039;
I knew Ash made shoes but not that they made handbags![emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Suede Gucci tote for today



Fantastic blue 


I'm carrying my *Balenciaga black Hamilton City* again today.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

frzsri said:


> Thanks ladies! Agree that the blue bags were owning it yesterday [emoji1]


Thanks 
It is the softest most comfortable leather!


----------



## Mimmy

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Suede Gucci tote for today




Whoa, I almost missed this one. It is gorgeous; took my breath away! [emoji170]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## chessmont

Etsy again


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Mulberry Alexa in oak buffalo


----------



## Ludmilla

chessmont said:


> View attachment 3153282
> 
> Etsy again




I always [emoji173]&#65039; your etsy bags!



BovinaRabbit said:


> Mulberry Alexa in oak buffalo
> View attachment 3153562




Aw, my favorite style in my favorite colour. So beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji76]


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Balenciaga black Hamilton City* again today


----------



## lumkeikei

Carried my purple Loewe puzzle!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Enjoying the weekend with my Chanel Jumbo (caviar leather wgh)!


----------



## tatertot

Venessa84 said:


> I missed this blue too...gorgeous!





Livia1 said:


> Fantastic blue
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my *Balenciaga black Hamilton City* again today.





Mimmy said:


> Whoa, I almost missed this one. It is gorgeous; took my breath away! [emoji170]



Thank you so much ladies I have been loving the bright blue this fall and the suede is so soft. 

 Switched it up today and am carrying my Balenciaga Mangue Work. This sunny bag always makes me smile


----------



## chessmont

Ludmilla said:


> I always [emoji173]&#65039; your etsy bags!



Thank you, they are all from the same seller; very talented


----------



## elation

tflowers921 said:


> I'm in love with this bag! It's gorgeous!




Thank you! Me too


----------



## Fluffysweater

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Nice!! Can you tell me the exact name and size of this bag? I love it!


----------



## Kyokei

Carrying my Givenchy Antigona


----------



## klynneann

lumkeikei said:


> Carried my purple Loewe puzzle!



Ooo, let's see!!



tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies I have been loving the bright blue this fall and the suede is so soft.
> 
> Switched it up today and am carrying my Balenciaga Mangue Work. This sunny bag always makes me smile



I love seeing this bag - it's such a perfect color!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Running errands with my LV Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene on this cool but sunny day!


----------



## Shinymint

Mansur gavriel is my new fave right now


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3155069

Marc Jacobs Blake


----------



## _purseaddict_

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3155069
> 
> Marc Jacobs Blake




[emoji173]&#65039;So lovely.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## lenarmc

Mariapia said:


> Your bag is beautiful, lenarmc ![emoji173]&#65039;
> I knew Ash made shoes but not that they made handbags![emoji3]



Thank you. This bag made my whole car smell like leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lumkeikei said:


> Carried my purple Loewe puzzle!



Ooh! I want to see too!



Kyokei said:


> Carrying my Givenchy Antigona



Adorable!


----------



## casseyelsie

Attempting to love this Mulberry Bayswater, I am carrying her again today.  Bought 1+ years ago but carried once only


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my Jimmy Choo Silver Biker bag. I'm loving this for casual fall.


----------



## rubyslippers01

Today it's all about my new Gucci Disco Bag


----------



## Mimmy

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today it's all about my new Gucci Disco Bag




Gorgeous bag, rubyslippers! Looks spot on with your outfit!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Business meeting with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour.


----------



## ellao

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3156090
> 
> 
> Business meeting with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour.



Oh, it's so beautiful!  I like the way you style it with all black


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry mini cara in indigo


----------



## Mariapia

casseyelsie said:


> Attempting to love this Mulberry Bayswater, I am carrying her again today.  Bought 1+ years ago but carried once only
> 
> View attachment 3155738




What a shame, casseyelsie ! Your Bays is absolutely gorgeous!
The colour is great too!
You have to carry it more often![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry mini cara in indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156246



What an adorable bag. And such a wonderful accent to your outfit including your yellow coat!

---
In my red Gucci Soho shoulder bag trying desperately to send some luck to my St. Louis Cardinals Baseball team!!


----------



## chessmont

Sparkletastic said:


> Back in my Jimmy Choo Silver Biker bag. I'm loving this for casual fall.



Do you find it hard to open and get into?  I have the Large in black but consigned it.  I find it is hard digging around in the zippered area, and I am worried about things falling out from under the flap.  It isn't selling so I may take it back as I do love the look.  Just tell me about ease of use for you...


----------



## allyloupuppy

My Burberry orchard bag


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I was carrying my LV Mini Riberia bag in the Damier Ebene print.


----------



## roshe

Speedy 25 Azur yesterday and today my LV Neverfull MM.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

> In my red Gucci Soho shoulder bag trying desperately to send some luck to my St. Louis Cardinals Baseball team!!



Sadly, your t-shirt and adorable red bag didn't help out the Cards.  My mom and I were watching the game at dinner and we didn't bring them any luck either.  But I am happy for the Cubs...maybe they can actually break their 100+ year.  I know the Cards and the Cubs have a huge rivalry but I don't hate the Cubs.  They are my second favorite NL baseball team.


----------



## serenityneow

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today it's all about my new Gucci Disco Bag


I love this nautical/preppy look, and the bag is gorgeous!  I saw a woman rock one in black this weekend, and was surprised at how much it drew my eye.  I'll have to look into this bag . . .sigh . . .


----------



## Sparkletastic

chessmont said:


> Do you find it hard to open and get into?  I have the Large in black but consigned it.  I find it is hard digging around in the zippered area, and I am worried about things falling out from under the flap.  It isn't selling so I may take it back as I do love the look.  Just tell me about ease of use for you...



Candidly, I absolutely LOOOOOVE the look of this bag. The soft shimmery material and chains are stunning in person. And I love the hand feel: the metallic suede exterior and moleskin interior feel soooo good. That makes me WANT to carry it. 

I don't find the opening difficult at all. My things "settle" so they don't end up in the flap overhang. (Please read on for why)

That being said, with all hobo / bucket / large / unstructured bags, finding my items was a...challenge.  &#128522; 

My solution: I bought small, inexpensive, lightweight soft bags for each category of small stuff I may choose to carry on a given day:  1) makeup 2) electronics (phone, charger, earbuds) 3) edibles (gum, snack, etc.) 4) misc - this changes, can be a small shawl, soft hairband, whatever 5) is my wallet with no extra pouch 6) is my keys which go in the zip pocket so I know where they are immediately. That way I'm looking for at most one of only 5 items. If I'm at a picnic, I wouldn't need the makeup bag. If I'm running to the store I don't need the edibles bag. So my bag is rarely heavy. And, I know what each pouch feels like so I can pull out what I need easily without any issues. 

I think this type of "sectioning" is the only way to stay sane with any large / non compartmentalized bag. I can't stand rooting around for my things. And, this approach has carried over to my structured bags. I just don't like loose things in my handbags. 

Hope that helps!  I would love this bag in black. Enjoy your baby!

----



rubyslippers01 said:


> Today it's all about my new Gucci Disco Bag






serenityneow said:


> I love this nautical/preppy look, and the bag is gorgeous!  I saw a woman rock one in black this weekend, and was surprised at how much it drew my eye.  I'll have to look into this bag . . .sigh . . .



Serenityneow, I'm so with you.  That nautical look is gorgeous. Makes me want it too!!! Ruby slippers, you knocked it out of the park with a simple, classic look. Kudos.



Cloudburst2000 said:


> Sadly, your t-shirt and adorable red bag didn't help out the Cards.



I know.&#128560;I'm devastated. No matter what city I live in, my Cardinals are my heart. I'm going to wear black tomorrow.  I'm in mourning...

...and black is a great opportunity to bring out another fun bag!  Lol!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Fluffysweater said:


> Nice!! Can you tell me the exact name and size of this bag? I love it!


Thanks
Bal Velo


----------



## casseyelsie

Mariapia said:


> What a shame, casseyelsie ! Your Bays is absolutely gorgeous!
> The colour is great too!
> You have to carry it more often![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I love the shape/look of Bayswater but I am not used to its handle which is too long as handcarry n too short for shoulder [emoji20]


----------



## dangerouscurves

This cute little bag! Jason Wu for Hugo Boss Berlin bag in size 20cm (the widest part is actually 25).


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## elation

My 07 Bal City is riding to work with me today-


----------



## casseyelsie

elation said:


> My 07 Bal City is riding to work with me today-
> 
> View attachment 3156945




The color looks rich!  Nice [emoji7]


----------



## chessmont

Sparkletastic said:


> Candidly, I absolutely LOOOOOVE the look of this bag. The soft shimmery material and chains are stunning in person. And I love the hand feel: the metallic suede exterior and moleskin interior feel soooo good. That makes me WANT to carry it.
> 
> I don't find the opening difficult at all. My things "settle" so they don't end up in the flap overhang. (Please read on for why)
> 
> That being said, with all hobo / bucket / large / unstructured bags, finding my items was a...challenge.  &#128522;
> 
> My solution: I bought small, inexpensive, lightweight soft bags for each category of small stuff I may choose to carry on a given day:  1) makeup 2) electronics (phone, charger, earbuds) 3) edibles (gum, snack, etc.) 4) misc - this changes, can be a small shawl, soft hairband, whatever 5) is my wallet with no extra pouch 6) is my keys which go in the zip pocket so I know where they are immediately. That way I'm looking for at most one of only 5 items. If I'm at a picnic, I wouldn't need the makeup bag. If I'm running to the store I don't need the edibles bag. So my bag is rarely heavy. And, I know what each pouch feels like so I can pull out what I need easily without any issues.
> 
> I think this type of "sectioning" is the only way to stay sane with any large / non compartmentalized bag. I can't stand rooting around for my things. And, this approach has carried over to my structured bags. I just don't like loose things in my handbags.
> 
> Hope that helps!  I would love this bag in black. Enjoy your baby!
> !



Thanks that does help


----------



## roshe

Speedy 30 Monogram.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Sparkletastic said:


> I know.&#128560;I'm devastated. No matter what city I live in, my Cardinals are my heart. I'm going to wear black tomorrow.  I'm in mourning...
> 
> ...and black is a great opportunity to bring out another fun bag!  Lol!!!



I agree.  I grew up in far western Kentucky only a couple hours out of St. Louis so we always cheered for the Cards.  Now, I live in Lexington, and everyone is always confused as to why I don't cheer for the Reds since Cincy is only a bit over an hour away   I grew up cheering for the Cards and will keep cheering for them no matter that they are now closer to seven hours away


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

ellao said:


> Oh, it's so beautiful!  I like the way you style it with all black



Thank you very much Ellao!

Today, I carried my black Balenciaga City. Such a lightweight and practical bag, I always enjoy carrying it!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## elation

casseyelsie said:


> The color looks rich!  Nice [emoji7]




Thank you! The leather conditioning has paid off


----------



## snsaundersva

Michael Kors Gathered Tote Large in black monogram


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Black Balenciaga City again today.


----------



## casseyelsie

Vtg coach for the first time! [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkletastic

dangerouscurves said:


> This cute little bag! Jason Wu for Hugo Boss Berlin bag in size 20cm (the widest part is actually 25).
> View attachment 3156820
> View attachment 3156821



What a beautiful bag!  Is the edge piping in lavender?  How unique! 

------
I'm at the dentist with my Celine Edge in Python & Leather


----------



## ichan

First time carrying my new PS11 mini in caramel


----------



## casseyelsie

Carrying a not so practical Gucci that I've ignored too long


----------



## Esquared72

Coach
View attachment 3158672


----------



## BovinaRabbit

I'm at the dentist with my Celine Edge in Python & Leather[/QUOTE]



Beautiful Edge! Love the combo of Python and Leather


----------



## carterazo

Coach teal Borough


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks!  I really love her!


----------



## soramillay

Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Is the edge piping in lavender?  How unique!
> 
> ------
> I'm at the dentist with my Celine Edge in Python & Leather


This is a beautiful bag! I love the shape...

And that stool is too cute.


----------



## soramillay

eehlers said:


> Coach
> View attachment 3158672


So beautiful, from the color to the intricate patterning of the studs!


----------



## casseyelsie

carterazo said:


> Coach teal Borough
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158762




Wow that color is amazing....I love Teal n Turquoise color too.  U have great taste! [emoji16]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

S
	

		
			
		

		
	




Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware.


----------



## soramillay

RM magenta suede Finn crossbody


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Is the edge piping in lavender?  How unique!
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> I'm at the dentist with my Celine Edge in Python & Leather




Thank you!!! It is and the bag is cuuuute [emoji4].

Can we see the picture of your bag?

Edit: Oh there it is! It's lovely. Do the scales lift up after sometime?


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159101
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware.




Beautiful, classy bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!! It is and the bag is cuuuute [emoji4].
> 
> Can we see the picture of your bag?
> 
> Edit: Oh there it is! It's lovely. Do the scales lift up after sometime?



I just bought her pre loved a few months ago and she was in excellent condition if a little dry. I've moisturized her twice since then with no issues. So fingers crossed I won't see lifting any time soon!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in black grained leather with silver hardware.



I love these bags but I worry about how heavy they are. I've seen you have a Prada Tote as well. Do you find the SDJ to be much heavier?


----------



## cdtracing

Michael Kors Snakeskin Miranda.


----------



## Livia1

Balenciaga black Hamilton City


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Michael Kors Snakeskin Miranda.



Gorgeous!   Love the colors and the charm matches perfectly.


----------



## casseyelsie

Saturday grocery shopping with Vtg Dooney


----------



## StereLau

View attachment 3159963

	

		
			
		

		
	
 today's with one of my toughest workbags from Vigna


----------



## l.ch.

I've been carrying my by malene birger grinolas tote this week to work


----------



## l.ch.

I'm sorry I don't know why, but I can't attach the picture &#128542;


----------



## frzsri

Pochette Trousseau in DE for a visit to in laws.


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
View attachment 3160008


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> I just bought her pre loved a few months ago and she was in excellent condition if a little dry. I've moisturized her twice since then with no issues. So fingers crossed I won't see lifting any time soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I love these bags but I worry about how heavy they are. I've seen you have a Prada Tote as well. Do you find the SDJ to be much heavier?


Hi Sparkletastic,

yes, the SdJ is heavier than the Prada Lux Tote. Although the version I have (grained leather) has a fabric instead of a suede lining, which makes the bag a bit lighter. I do not find it particularly heavy. But if your arms should get tired, you can use the shoulder strap! I really enjoy carrying the bag and would definitely recommend it!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Waiting at the vet with my Furla doctor's bag from the Giovanna Furlanetto collection


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Saint Laurent Sac de Jour again today. I love that the bag can be dressed up and down!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I really enjoy carrying the bag and would definitely recommend it!



Thanks for the insight. I think I'll put this back on my radar. Maybe for Christmas. &#128521; You always look great in your bags!!!



cdtracing said:


> Michael Kors Snakeskin Miranda.



I love that pom pon. I really want one for my bags. Such a cute accent to a striking bag.

------
I despise cold / winter. The ONLY good thing is getting out my boots and winter bags.  First time this season wearing this Monika Chiang bucket bag in black pony hair. Such a shame her brand went kaput.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## Venessa84

cdtracing said:


> Michael Kors Snakeskin Miranda.


Love snakeskin and this bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Is the edge piping in lavender?  How unique!
> 
> ------
> I'm at the dentist with my Celine Edge in Python & Leather


Oh another beauty!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous!   Love the colors and the charm matches perfectly.





Venessa84 said:


> Love snakeskin and this bag is gorgeous!!



Thank you, Ladies.  She now has a black leather medium "little sister".


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Michael Kors Snakeskin Miranda.




So chic! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leechiyong

My SDJ Toy.  Felt in a matching mood today:


----------



## snsaundersva

First ride out with MK LG Selma


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the insight. I think I'll put this back on my radar. Maybe for Christmas. &#128521; You always look great in your bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that pom pon. I really want one for my bags. Such a cute accent to a striking bag.
> 
> ------
> I despise cold / winter. The ONLY good thing is getting out my boots and winter bags.  First time this season wearing this Monika Chiang bucket bag in black pony hair. Such a shame her brand went kaput.


Thanks a lot, what a nice compliment! :kiss:


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Silver


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Coach saddlebag


----------



## westvillage

Today I'm carrying the Tod's double zip tote in soft red. This is one of my favorite bags ... the quality is wonderful, it's lightweight, but most of all the "soft red," as it was called, is halfway between red and wine and it works with most colors. The little ottoman next to me is the same color so you see that I love it. A beautiful bag ...


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> So chic! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, SQ!  I recently added a black leather Miranda in medium to the family.  I love the style of these bags & they hold a ton!


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Speedy 30


----------



## HesitantShopper

Marly in calf leather


----------



## HesitantShopper

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Coach saddlebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161991



Super cute! great color. 



westvillage said:


> Today I'm carrying the Tod's double zip tote in soft red. This is one of my favorite bags ... the quality is wonderful, it's lightweight, but most of all the "soft red," as it was called, is halfway between red and wine and it works with most colors. The little ottoman next to me is the same color so you see that I love it. A beautiful bag ...



Nice bag and color... winning combo.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Marly in calf leather
> 
> View attachment 3162263



Love how soft and smooshy it looks.


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3162334

RM Julian fringe backpack


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Love how soft and smooshy it looks.



Thank you! it is as soft and smooshy as it looks lol even moreso with use.


----------



## cdtracing

Took this girl out today for some play!


----------



## cdtracing

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3162334
> 
> RM Julian fringe backpack



Gorgeous!!  Love the fringe!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I had to run some errands so the LV Neverfull GM was the perfect fit for today.


----------



## cdtracing

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3163416
> 
> 
> I had to run some errands so the LV Neverfull GM was the perfect fit for today.



That's a great bag!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Hermes Birkin 35 orange w ghw


----------



## cdtracing

Cityfashionista said:


> Hermes Birkin 35 orange w ghw



  I wish....


----------



## Cityfashionista

cdtracing said:


> I wish....




Thanks. Picture of my Birkin family. My kelly isn't in the picture.


----------



## Odebdo

Massaccesi midi Selene


----------



## cdtracing

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks. Picture of my Birkin family. My kelly isn't in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163488



That's a family I would love to have!!!  I'n so envious!  LOL...One day....one day....


----------



## melburnian

Mansur gavriel black saffiano/flamma bucket bag


----------



## carterazo

Coach Madison gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## tatertot

Carried my Chanel Nature Flap cross-body today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Cozy outfit today with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## _purseaddict_

cdtracing said:


> Took this girl out today for some play!




 Love that colour and also your cute charm!


----------



## elation

I've got a Tory Burch micro double zip inside a mini double zip! One's going in for a repair.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Cityfashionista said:


> Thanks. Picture of my Birkin family. My kelly isn't in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163488



[emoji173]&#65039;Drooling at this photo.



melburnian said:


> Mansur gavriel black saffiano/flamma bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163533



[emoji173]&#65039;Wow. Very chic. 



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3163906
> 
> 
> Cozy outfit today with my Pochette Metis.




[emoji173]&#65039;Adorable.


----------



## casseyelsie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3163906
> 
> 
> Cozy outfit today with my Pochette Metis.




Pic of P Metis always bring smile to my face, you look lovely!


----------



## cdtracing

_purseaddict_ said:


> Love that colour and also your cute charm!



Yes!  I fall in love with this color every time I carry this one.  It give a fantastic pop of color to an outfit, especially if the outfit is black!


----------



## cdtracing

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3163489
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene



Great bag!  My sister has one & loves it!



melburnian said:


> Mansur gavriel black saffiano/flamma bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163533



How do you like yours?  I've looked at these & thought about getting one.  I don't have a bucket bag.



carterazo said:


> Coach Madison gathered leather Juliette in magenta



Love the leather!  That's a great pop of color, too!



tatertot said:


> Carried my Chanel Nature Flap cross-body today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163580



So classic!  Can never go wrong with Chanel!


----------



## heather112

Brought my new to me speedy to work today!


----------



## FunBagz

Valentino Rockstud Tote today at the office.


----------



## iamrose

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3163906
> 
> 
> Cozy outfit today with my Pochette Metis.




Love your outfit with the standout bag [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## extrastar

(This is actually my first post ever!) Today I've got my Kate Spade Kennedy Street Brooks with me...


----------



## heather112

extrastar said:


> (This is actually my first post ever!) Today I've got my Kate Spade Kennedy Street Brooks with me...
> 
> View attachment 3164277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> Wow very pretty bag! Love it


----------



## extrastar

heather112 said:


> Wow very pretty bag! Love it




Thank you so much! She's my favorite eBay find of 2015.


----------



## myluvofbags

_Lee said:


> Michael Kors



Love this in the pebbled leather


----------



## cdtracing

Today, this girl was wanting some love. LOL


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

casseyelsie said:


> Pic of P Metis always bring smile to my face, you look lovely!


iamrose, casseyelsie and _purseaddict_: Thank you, you are very kind! :kiss:


----------



## cdtracing

heather112 said:


> Brought my new to me speedy to work today!
> View attachment 3164084



Great bag & very functional!



FunBagz said:


> Valentino Rockstud Tote today at the office.



I love the Rockstud Tote!


----------



## citruses

Gucci tan disco


----------



## Sparkletastic

extrastar said:


> (This is actually my first post ever!) Today I've got my Kate Spade Kennedy Street Brooks with me...
> 
> View attachment 3164277



Welcome!!!!  And you start with a pretty bag!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

FunBagz said:


> Valentino Rockstud Tote today at the office.




Very pretty color! 

This is what I carry today.


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## FunBagz

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty color!
> 
> This is what I carry today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164620



So pretty!


----------



## Livia1

*LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola bag*


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel Jumbo today...


----------



## casseyelsie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very pretty color!
> 
> This is what I carry today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164620




Wow awesome color!


----------



## iamrose

My grained leather Gucci Tote.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Carrying this beauty today [emoji4]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Carrying this beauty today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165224




Gorgeous colour!!




I spend the day with my black Gucci Soho Disco bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Old but gold. Miu miu Vitello Lux in Palissandro.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3165391
> 
> 
> I spend the day with my black Gucci Soho Disco bag!




Gorgeous!
I adore this bag!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond. Still looking good after all these years.


----------



## snsaundersva

Coach Campbell and MK Large traveler. Considering selling the Coach to get the MK in the same color. Just got the MK in dusty rose so maybe I don't need another one in merlot since I have a Coach in that color??? Opinions? ??


----------



## soramillay

snsaundersva said:


> Coach Campbell and MK Large traveler. Considering selling the Coach to get the MK in the same color. Just got the MK in dusty rose so maybe I don't need another one in merlot since I have a Coach in that color??? Opinions? ??


The MK looks more modern so I can see why you want an updated merlot bag. But if you already have this exact bag in pink, might want to consider if you want another one.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## emmijohanna

Saint Laurent small camera bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

snsaundersva said:


> Coach Campbell and MK Large traveler. Considering selling the Coach to get the MK in the same color. Just got the MK in dusty rose so maybe I don't need another one in merlot since I have a Coach in that color??? Opinions? ??





soramillay said:


> The MK looks more modern so I can see why you want an updated merlot bag. But if you already have this exact bag in pink, might want to consider if you want another one.



I agree. Their are other styles MK does in Merlot? any of those you would like that way you get the color but a different style of bag altogether.


----------



## FunBagz

Carried my new boy (old medium in iridescent purple w/rainbow HW) to the office today:


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren triple zip Morrison satchel


----------



## Kris10_

Using my favorite pm in London!


----------



## amrx87

carrying my stella at the philly zoo! The hubby and i went sailing in the swan boats! [emoji569]&#65039;[emoji569]&#65039;


----------



## FunBagz

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 3166489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrying my stella at the philly zoo! The hubby and i went sailing in the swan boats! [emoji569]&#65039;[emoji569]&#65039;



This is a really neat looking Stella!  Love it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 3166489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrying my stella at the philly zoo! The hubby and i went sailing in the swan boats! [emoji569]&#65039;[emoji569]&#65039;




Very cool!! Does the chain dig into your shoulder?


----------



## _purseaddict_

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond. Still looking good after all these years.




[emoji173]&#65039;This is my dream bag.


----------



## carterazo

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;This is my dream bag.



She's a beauty, isn't she?  I  saw one on ebay a couple yrs. ago.  You're more likely to find it in the saddle color which is also lovely.  She's worth the search.


----------



## snsaundersva

pmburk said:


> Ralph Lauren triple zip Morrison satchel



So glad to see another RL bag carrier. I don't see that ever on tpf!


----------



## Kyokei

Browsing the Bergdorf beauty catalogue with my Saint Laurent SDJ.

I have no idea why the picture is coming up sideways on here.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

funbagz said:


> carried my new boy (old medium in iridescent purple w/rainbow hw) to the office today:


S t u n n i n g!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Sloane Beck

I always love to carry clutch purses instead of hand bags.


----------



## Sloane Beck

Yesterday I have purchased a new clutch purse.


----------



## cdtracing

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond. Still looking good after all these years.



WOW!  That's a goodlooking bag!!!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

A little shopping today with Speedy


----------



## pmburk

snsaundersva said:


> So glad to see another RL bag carrier. I don't see that ever on tpf!



I love RL bags! They're very underrated for the price. I'm actually considering the Newbury double zip satchel next, similar to what I have now, but larger.


----------



## cdtracing

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> A little shopping today with Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167243



Love that color!!!


----------



## emmijohanna

Datenight with hubby![emoji7][emoji485]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

cdtracing said:


> Love that color!!!




Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> WOW!  That's a goodlooking bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy in nude


----------



## amrx87

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very cool!! Does the chain dig into your shoulder?



nope! not at all


----------



## tatertot

Carried my Tod's periwinkle Softy today[emoji175]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

amrx87 said:


> nope! not at all




Thanks.
It is now on my wish list [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LovingLV81

Chanel medallion tote GHW


----------



## snsaundersva

pmburk said:


> I love RL bags! They're very underrated for the price. I'm actually considering the Newbury double zip satchel next, similar to what I have now, but larger.



Like this one???? I love this bag ....but hard to find times to use it.


----------



## allofotsunshine

Oh that LV bag with the green V is awesome!! Love that Louie is experimenting with their logo!


----------



## allofotsunshine

pinkngreenpurse said:


> Coach saddlebag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161991


Shes a beauty!


----------



## allofotsunshine

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy in nude


Lovely! Coach is really making some beautiful bags!


----------



## allofotsunshine

heather112 said:


> Brought my new to me speedy to work today!
> View attachment 3164084


Nice! Great bag for the office!


----------



## allofotsunshine

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3167722
> 
> 
> Chanel medallion tote GHW


Ohhh very nice! Lucky you!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My red Gucci Soho Disco bag!


----------



## Mimmy

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3167894
> 
> 
> My red Gucci Soho Disco bag!




Beautiful! Great photo too!


----------



## snsaundersva

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy in nude



Omg, have to find this bag now!!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful! Great photo too!


Thank you!!


----------



## paculina

My shiny new Pallas BB!


----------



## Mimmy

paculina said:


> My shiny new Pallas BB!




Gorgeous bag, paculina!


----------



## pmburk

snsaundersva said:


> Like this one???? I love this bag ....but hard to find times to use it.



Yes, that's it! I can't decide which color I want though.


----------



## carterazo

allofotsunshine said:


> Lovely! Coach is really making some beautiful bags!



Thank you!  (Yes,  Coach is still making great bags. 
 ) 






snsaundersva said:


> Omg, have to find this bag now!!!



She's worth the search.  Was at outlets about a month ago.  There are probably still some out there.


----------



## soramillay

Carrying my beautiful Massaccesi Miss M for the first time today.


----------



## casseyelsie

Today I make the effort of taking this beauty out.  She's another one of my bag that I ignored WAY too long!  This is only her 3rd outing since I bought her in 2014.  I wish she's much lighter.....I'd have taken her out more [emoji17] sigh.....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

casseyelsie said:


> Today I make the effort of taking this beauty out.  She's another one of my bag that I ignored WAY too long!  This is only her 3rd outing since I bought her in 2014.  I wish she's much lighter.....I'd have taken her out more [emoji17] sigh.....
> 
> View attachment 3168659


I hear you...I have so many beautiful bags I don't use much because they are heavy or unpractical. First world problems, but the struggle is real!  I will also make an effort to wear them more! Enjoy your beautiful Antigona!

Today, I am wearing my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in Flamingo. Such a great pop of colour!


----------



## HesitantShopper

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3168621
> 
> 
> Carrying my beautiful Massaccesi Miss M for the first time today.



what a lovely color for fall/winter!


----------



## elation

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I hear you...I have so many beautiful bags I don't use much because they are heavy or unpractical. First world problems, but the struggle is real!  I will also make an effort to wear them more! Enjoy your beautiful Antigona!
> 
> Today, I am wearing my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in Flamingo. Such a great pop of colour!




Your bag is beautiful!! That colour is so lovely.


----------



## soramillay

HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely color for fall/winter!


Thanks! Red seems to be the predominant color this Fall. I see many red bags out to play on TPF lately...


----------



## casseyelsie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I hear you...I have so many beautiful bags I don't use much because they are heavy or unpractical. First world problems, but the struggle is real!  I will also make an effort to wear them more! Enjoy your beautiful Antigona!
> 
> Today, I am wearing my new Fendi Petit 2Jours in Flamingo. Such a great pop of colour!




Nice 2Jours color!  I also carry my Petit 2Jours much more than my Antigona! Lol


----------



## Kris10_

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3167894
> 
> 
> My red Gucci Soho Disco bag!



Love this bag! If they ever come out with it in military green I'm definitely getting one!


----------



## Kris10_

paculina said:


> My shiny new Pallas BB!



This bag is so cute! What can you fit inside?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

casseyelsie said:


> Nice 2Jours color!  I also carry my Petit 2Jours much more than my Antigona! Lol


Bag twins! I would love to see a picture of your Petit 2Jours!


----------



## paculina

Kris10_ said:


> This bag is so cute! What can you fit inside?



So far, I've been able to fit my wristlet, phone, medication, work badge, keys, and a pack of tissue. I'm not much on cosmetics, but a small cosmetics bag would still fit probably, especially if you move some stuff to the outside pockets. It has nice strong magnets holding the side pockets closed.


----------



## Kris10_

paculina said:


> So far, I've been able to fit my wristlet, phone, medication, work badge, keys, and a pack of tissue. I'm not much on cosmetics, but a small cosmetics bag would still fit probably, especially if you move some stuff to the outside pockets. It has nice strong magnets holding the side pockets closed.



Thats alot of stuff! Definitely on my wish list


----------



## StereLau

Today morn looking fresh under the morning sun, my pretty lil friend.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My old red Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy in nude


Great picture!
I have ordered one in nude, can't wait to get it!!


----------



## carterazo

Bagcandyuk said:


> Great picture!
> I have ordered one in nude, can't wait to get it!!



Congrats! You're going to love her.


----------



## dyyong

berlinartgirl said:


> i hear you...i have so many beautiful bags i don't use much because they are heavy or unpractical. First world problems, but the struggle is real!  i will also make an effort to wear them more! Enjoy your beautiful antigona!
> 
> Today, i am wearing my new fendi petit 2jours in flamingo. Such a great pop of colour!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bagcandyuk

carterazo said:


> Congrats! You're going to love her.


Thanks will upload a pic on tpf


----------



## dyyong

lovinglv81 said:


> View attachment 3167722
> 
> 
> chanel medallion tote ghw



classic &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## carterazo

CoachCruiser said:


> My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!



What a beauty!


----------



## CoachCruiser

carterazo said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## soramillay

CoachCruiser said:


> My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!


Lovely bag! I like how you wrapped the strap around it, looks like it's part of the design. Actually why don't they design it this way so the strap doesn't dangle down when we hand carry?


----------



## carterazo

Still carrying Coach Gramercy in nude.


----------



## Mariapia

CoachCruiser said:


> My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!




Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

Fendi 3jours in poppy (crazy how red it looks but it's more orange in person)


----------



## emmijohanna

Beautiful fall day, so Longcham La pliage and hunter boots!


----------



## Wudge

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3170215
> 
> 
> Fendi 3jours in poppy (crazy how red it looks but it's more orange in person)



Gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

soramillay said:


> Lovely bag! I like how you wrapped the strap around it, looks like it's part of the design. Actually why don't they design it this way so the strap doesn't dangle down when we hand carry?


Thanks so much! I kind of like the effect of the strap wrapped around it, too!  I just did it one day and it's stayed like that pretty well when I want to hand carry it, so it is effective.  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you, mariapia!


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## BrieMB

My Kathryn Allen Couture ombre lizard Annabelle


----------



## pbnjam

GigiNY Casey Saddle bag


----------



## Livia1

*LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola bag*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Casual outfit with my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in the colour Marmo.


----------



## Katiesmama

First day using my Coach Crosby Tote in Patchwork Black............I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> GigiNY Casey Saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 3170971




Pretty color!


----------



## Venessa84

Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia in Python houndstooth




Oh and my lil min pin loves a photo op!


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Pretty color!




Thank you. I'm drawn to greens. Kinda close to cedar in Longchamp, which I also really like. [emoji7]


----------



## nekroxas

I am carrying a 1uv designs ltd. handbag which launched in Canada today! Each bag is unique and custom made of leather and painted canvas.
Check out their website https://1uv.ca/en/ and let me know what you think [emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Valentino metallic rockstud tote. Super versatile bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ "The more I know about people, the better I like my dog."


----------



## Mimmy

Venessa84 said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia in Python houndstooth
> 
> View attachment 3171482
> 
> 
> Oh and my lil min pin loves a photo op!




Beautiful bag, Vanessa! Your lil min pin is adorable!


----------



## JuneHawk

pbnjam said:


> GigiNY Casey Saddle bag
> 
> View attachment 3170971




Beautiful!  

I got my first (two) GiGi New York bag a couple of weeks ago and I am so in love.  I got a bucket bag and the Hayden satchel.

Not today, but I carried the bucket bag on Tuesday.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH 226 Reissue*


----------



## pbnjam

JuneHawk said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I got my first (two) GiGi New York bag a couple of weeks ago and I am so in love.  I got a bucket bag and the Hayden satchel.
> 
> Not today, but I carried the bucket bag on Tuesday.




I love this color! The blue is stunning. It looks great on you. I would love to see your Hayden satchel too. [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Venessa84 said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia in Python houndstooth
> 
> View attachment 3171482
> 
> 
> Oh and my lil min pin loves a photo op!




Your dog is adorable and the bag is one of a kind! Beautiful and unique.


----------



## JuneHawk

pbnjam said:


> I love this color! The blue is stunning. It looks great on you. I would love to see your Hayden satchel too. [emoji7]


 
I haven't carried the satchel yet but I did do an unboxing/mini review video of it. There's a link to my YouTube channel on my signature.  I am so impressed with the quality of these bags!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough in Chambray


----------



## Venessa84

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, Vanessa! Your lil min pin is adorable!





dangerouscurves said:


> Your dog is adorable and the bag is one of a kind! Beautiful and unique.



Thank you!!


----------



## JuneHawk

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in Chambray



It looks grayish to me; is it?  I'm currently in love with gray bags.


----------



## soramillay

JuneHawk said:


> It looks grayish to me; is it?  I'm currently in love with gray bags.


Looks like a gorgeous light denim blue to me. I love the way a Borough looks but I am not sure it can work for me. I have the mini but am not too satisfied with it... Thinking of selling it and getting a small, but I don't know how long the strap will be...


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors


----------



## Livia1

*LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola*


----------



## hikkichan

Balenciaga First in Ardoise


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My black Balenciaga City with regular hardware.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3172601
> 
> 
> My black Balenciaga City with regular hardware.




A gorgeous classic!
You have some fab bags ... are you on Insta?


----------



## carterazo

JuneHawk said:


> It looks grayish to me; is it?  I'm currently in love with gray bags.



It is not quite gray, but does have gray undertones. I would call it more of a slate blue. It is very muted and neutral. Try to look at as many pictures as possible of her. Lighting makes a difference on how blue or gray she looks.


----------



## casseyelsie

This bag has been with the whole day, meeting until very late and only home 30 minutes ago  (10:30pm!).  So she deserves some attn.  here she is....Saint Laurent Cabas Chyc Med adorned with Carolina Herrera Tassel in gold


----------



## JuneHawk

carterazo said:


> It is not quite gray, but does have gray undertones. I would call it more of a slate blue. It is very muted and neutral. Try to look at as many pictures as possible of her. Lighting makes a difference on how blue or gray she looks.



I love it either way!  I looked on the Coach website but they don't seem to have any Borough bags there anymore.  I wonder if the boutiques have them  I need to see this color in person.


----------



## carterazo

JuneHawk said:


> I love it either way!  I looked on the Coach website but they don't seem to have any Borough bags there anymore.  I wonder if the boutiques have them  I need to see this color in person.



They were deleted a long time ago. They are near impossible  to find even at the outlets. I had seen it at the store so I knew what I was looking for. I went to my local outlet and they did a system wide search and found several in California. (This was months ago) I placed an order and hoped for the best. This or ebay/bonanza/ etc. might be the only way to get it.


----------



## paculina

My Kate Spade Janie


----------



## gr8onteej

LV Menilmontinant GM


----------



## paculina

JuneHawk said:


> I love it either way!  I looked on the Coach website but they don't seem to have any Borough bags there anymore.  I wonder if the boutiques have them  I need to see this color in person.



There are some Borough bags on consignment sites that accept Coach, like Tradesy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Not today but tomorrow. Hugo Boss Berlin bag accompanied by Karl Lagerfeld's monster Choupette.


----------



## jax818

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




Breaking in my new Mansur Gavriel.  Two bottles of wine fit inside nicely.  Cheers!


----------



## casseyelsie

jax818 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173329
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new Mansur Gavriel.  Two bottles of wine fit inside nicely.  Cheers!




So lovely!  Omg I can't wait to receive my mini bucket [emoji37]


----------



## yellowbernie

Carrying my Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano with MK Pom


----------



## Sarah03

Coach Swagger in Black Matte


----------



## soramillay

jax818 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173329
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new Mansur Gavriel.  Two bottles of wine fit inside nicely.  Cheers!


i would be so stressed carrying bottles of wine in that beautiful tan MG! But of course I am the klutz that once broke a bottle of bourbon inside my friend's travel bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

jax818 said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173329
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new Mansur Gavriel.  Two bottles of wine fit inside nicely.  Cheers!




This bag is gorgeous, I'm normally not a fan of bucket bags but I love the orange interior!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> A gorgeous classic!
> You have some fab bags ... are you on Insta?




Thank you Livia1! No, I am not, TPF is my only addiction!  Have a great weekend!

Today, I am taking my Speedy B 25 out! It is the perfect bad weather bag!


----------



## soramillay

Carrying my orange RM Mac for Halloween. Who else is carrying an orange bag today? Or a witchy bucket? Or a ghostly tote? Or a monstrous satchel? Show your Halloween bags!


----------



## Esquared72

Today is Linea Pelle Dylan East West in Toffee
View attachment 3173932


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## soramillay

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174177


I want that spider! it's so cute! Where is it from, pray tell?


----------



## pbnjam

soramillay said:


> I want that spider! it's so cute! Where is it from, pray tell?




Thanks! I got it from Leather Prince on etsy. I like his charms a lot and it feels well made. I got quite a few from him after seeing it here. [emoji4]

Btw, I like your orange MAC. It's very pretty and great choice for today.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Today is Linea Pelle Dylan East West in Toffee
> View attachment 3173932




I love your bags! You always have the squishiest leathers.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Since its black technically applies as Halloween


----------



## HesitantShopper

soramillay said:


> Carrying my orange RM Mac for Halloween. Who else is carrying an orange bag today? Or a witchy bucket? Or a ghostly tote? Or a monstrous satchel? Show your Halloween bags!



Perfect for Halloween! I posted my Marly as it's black so is Halloween in that regard.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Today is Linea Pelle Dylan East West in Toffee
> View attachment 3173932



This looks incredibly soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 3174177



Again lovin' this combo!


----------



## pukasonqo

balenciaga 2005 magenta city [emoji171]


----------



## soramillay

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! I got it from Leather Prince on etsy. I like his charms a lot and it feels well made. I got quite a few from him after seeing it here. [emoji4]
> 
> Btw, I like your orange MAC. It's very pretty and great choice for today.


Thanks for sharing, I am off to Etsy next! I love your LC too, it is gorgeous. All the bags posted today look especially squishy, must be because we need something huggable in case of spooks!


----------



## casseyelsie

pukasonqo said:


> balenciaga 2005 magenta city [emoji171]
> View attachment 3174368




OMG....your 05" Magenta is TDF!!!  [emoji15][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My mini floral m.a.b tote !


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My mini floral m.a.b tote !



Oops here's the picture


----------



## casseyelsie

Tod's mini Bouletto coming with me for movie.  Despite the small size, I can fit a thin shawl inside!


----------



## Kris10_

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thank you Livia1! No, I am not, TPF is my only addiction!  Have a great weekend!
> 
> Today, I am taking my Speedy B 25 out! It is the perfect bad weather bag!
> 
> View attachment 3173711




Love this bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> balenciaga 2005 magenta city [emoji171]
> View attachment 3174368




Beautiful color and leather!


----------



## reginaPhalange

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thank you Livia1! No, I am not, TPF is my only addiction!  Have a great weekend!
> 
> Today, I am taking my Speedy B 25 out! It is the perfect bad weather bag!
> 
> View attachment 3173711




I love your speedy b 25, usually I'm not a fan of the speedy but I don't what it is about this one[emoji7]. Do you find if/when you wear it crossbody that it sticks out on your hip? That's my biggest concern with larger crossbody bags.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH 226 Reissue*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> *Chanel black GH 226 Reissue*




Must be beautiful. Girl! You need to post pictures! So we all can swoon over your bags [emoji9]


----------



## Via_04

Givenchy Antigona


----------



## pukasonqo

casseyelsie said:


> OMG....your 05" Magenta is TDF!!!  [emoji15][emoji7][emoji7]




thank you! it was my unholy grail for a long time....


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful color and leather!




thank you, she certainly is an oldie but goldie!


----------



## Livia1

dangerouscurves said:


> Must be beautiful. Girl! You need to post pictures! So we all can swoon over your bags [emoji9]




It's _the _most beautiful bag imo 
And thank you, I'm awful at posting pics of my bags ... I luuuurve seing other peoples pics though 
I'll try to get better.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> It's _the _most beautiful bag imo
> And thank you, I'm awful at posting pics of my bags ... I luuuurve seing other peoples pics though
> I'll try to get better.




Looking forward to your pictures!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Kris10_

Speedy b 25!


----------



## elation

pukasonqo said:


> balenciaga 2005 magenta city [emoji171]
> View attachment 3174368




Oooh gorgeous!!!!


----------



## elation

casseyelsie said:


> Tod's mini Bouletto coming with me for movie.  Despite the small size, I can fit a thin shawl inside!
> 
> View attachment 3174638




This colour is just beautiful!! I love the Tory Burch key fob too [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

elation said:


> Oooh gorgeous!!!!



Love your City bag!!!


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> balenciaga 2005 magenta city [emoji171]
> View attachment 3174368



Oops. I quoted the wrong post.  Love your City bag!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  (Yes,  Coach is still making great bags.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's worth the search.  Was at outlets about a month ago.  There are probably still some out there.




I ordered my Gramercy from 6pm about a month ago. Worth checking daily as they seem to have a few in stock each week


----------



## Bagcandyuk

6pm.com


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday : Cole Haan Kendall hobo


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Chloe cashmere grey Marcie crossbody


----------



## Via_04

LV Hampstead in DA


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

reginaPhalange said:


> I love your speedy b 25, usually I'm not a fan of the speedy but I don't what it is about this one[emoji7]. Do you find if/when you wear it crossbody that it sticks out on your hip? That's my biggest concern with larger crossbody bags.


Thank you Kris10_ and reginaPhalange!

It does not really bother me since it is a very slouchy bag, I find that it molds nicely against my body!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am wearing my black Balenciaga City again today!


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3175730

Longchamp today


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## pmburk

snsaundersva said:


> Like this one???? I love this bag ....but hard to find times to use it.



Well guess what my husband surprised me with on Friday? My new RL Newbury in Steel Grey. LOVE.  

The cat charm is one of the Neiman Marcus holiday keyrings/charms.


----------



## Via_04

LV Hampstead in DA


----------



## keishapie1973

Racing Green Nomad....


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 DE


----------



## carterazo

Banana Republic Melissa hobo in orange for some color on a dreary day.


----------



## Via_04

Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## boscobaby

Michael kors jet set multifunctional saffiano tote in navy ...


----------



## Yuki85

This week is my LC week


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

My magenta Fendi Petit 2 Jours!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Sparkletastic

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3176595
> 
> 
> My magenta Fendi Petit 2 Jours!



Gorgeous!  I love every bag you post!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous!  I love every bag you post!


Thank you for that sweet comment!




Today, I am carrying my Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour. I find that it can be dressed up or down perfectly!


----------



## carterazo

Reed krakoff hobo (I love this color)


----------



## alansgail

This is my new ORyany Jocelyn bag. She's so wonderfully smooshy and soft and so comfortable to carry. She's a pretty big bag with both top handles and a VERY long strap which I probably won't use as the shorter straps can fit on my shoulder just fine..


----------



## soramillay

carterazo said:


> Reed krakoff hobo (I love this color)


Wow! I love this color!


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> Wow! I love this color!



Thanks,  me too! It makes me smile.


----------



## Esquared72

Le Pliage Neo in Opera
View attachment 3178096


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thank you for that sweet comment!
> 
> View attachment 3177766
> 
> 
> Today, I am carrying my Saint Laurent small Sac de Jour. I find that it can be dressed up or down perfectly!



BerlinArtGirl- may I ask who makes your shoes? I love them!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Trying to revive my love for the first designer bag I bought...


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Grocery shopping with my recent acquisition - Smythson large Eliot tote in plum . I so love the color and the leather is just wonderful!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> BerlinArtGirl- may I ask who makes your shoes? I love them!




Sure, they are from Bally (www.bally.com/de_de/startseite), a Swiss brand. It is an older model, but maybe they have something similar in stores at the moment! The quality is wonderful!

Today, I am taking my red Gucci Soho Disco bag out! It is the perfect little worry-free companion for a casual day and it adds a pop of colour to any outfit!


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry Mini Cara quilted indigo


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Reed krakoff hobo (I love this color)



It really is a gorgeous color.


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> It really is a gorgeous color.



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

My long champ mint LP


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Gorgeous bag, Pollie-Jean! But, may I also ask where your coat is from? It's gorgeous too!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

l.ch. said:


> Gorgeous bag, Pollie-Jean! But, may I also ask where your coat is from? It's gorgeous too!!!



Thank you ! It's Montgomery
Super light, warm and soooo cuddly  Everyone wants to touch it ush:
I'm glad I bought it in light grey without hood too


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## amajoh

HesitantShopper said:


> My long champ mint LP
> 
> View attachment 3178879




Bag twins today! It's going to rain here and she is my trusty yucky weather companion.


----------



## imateacher

It just love my new LV. Afraid I'll use it to death! I want to carry it every day! Small and so full of space


----------



## HesitantShopper

amajoh said:


> Bag twins today! It's going to rain here and she is my trusty yucky weather companion.



Excellent companion for that!


----------



## HesitantShopper

imateacher said:


> It just love my new LV. Afraid I'll use it to death! I want to carry it every day! Small and so full of space



That's cute! and it's good you are using it. So many buy bags and won't use them due to fears they will wreak them, they are to be enjoyed not stared at lol


----------



## dyyong

It has been awhile, Happy Friday everyone!! ^_^


----------



## jpark2

Well, I'm working from home today, but here's the bag that I would be carrying. Just tied that scarf on her last night


----------



## carterazo

Rebecca Minkoff mini Beloved


----------



## wows

Today I have chosen this lovely animal print clutch for an outfit with a special shape White shirt and an amazing pair of Jewel Sandals:











You can see more details on my blog.


----------



## ichan

Blissroads said:


> Well, I'm working from home today, but here's the bag that I would be carrying. Just tied that scarf on her last night



Beautiful color and the scarf just tops it off! I'm also working from home today and have been carrying this mini caramel PS11 for like 3 weeks in a row now.


----------



## jpark2

ichan said:


> Beautiful color and the scarf just tops it off! I'm also working from home today and have been carrying this mini caramel PS11 for like 3 weeks in a row now.




What a lovely color! It's perfect for fall. Glad you're enjoying your bag


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Red Gucci Soho Disco bag today!


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you ! It's Montgomery
> Super light, warm and soooo cuddly  Everyone wants to touch it ush:
> I'm glad I bought it in light grey without hood too



OH, thank you! I don't think I can find this brand where I live though....


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## tatertot

Breaking in my new Rebecca Minkoff Julian today[emoji260]


----------



## indiaink

tatertot said:


> Breaking in my new Rebecca Minkoff Julian today[emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180502


Now THAT is an interesting bag ...  ::clicks off to Google it::


----------



## Mariapia

My Barbara Rihl nylon tote.


----------



## Amazona

Mariapia said:


> My Barbara Rihl nylon tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180772



*LOVE!!*


----------



## tatertot

indiaink said:


> Now THAT is an interesting bag ...  ::clicks off to Google it::



I'm still a bit on the fence about it. The leather is great and I like the backpack style but it's hard to get in and out of so we'll see  It's a style I'd been wanting to try for a while so I'm glad I got this version to try before splurging on a Proenza Schouler pack.


----------



## boscobaby

A sub brand from carlo rino Malaysia... CR2... a cute bag...


----------



## boscobaby

The CR2 iconic duck bucket bag...


----------



## Lovesherbag

Louis Vuitton Amarante Vernis Key Cles


----------



## frzsri

Pink puff ball and pearls for a fun look this Sun afternoon while running errands[emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH 226 Reissue*


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Red Balenciaga City today.


----------



## cassisberry

Celine Trio in Burgundy


----------



## Mrs Penguin

It's a sunny day in NYC today! ^^


----------



## Venessa84

My Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper today and Chanel card case for a 1 year old birthday


----------



## snsaundersva

Sunday morning with my Speedy 30 and sparkle teddy...


----------



## soramillay

Black RM MAM


----------



## soramillay

Venessa84 said:


> My Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper today and Chanel card case for a 1 year old birthday


So refreshing to see a bright coloured bag in Fall! Perfect for a party artyhat:


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Venessa84 said:


> My Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper today and Chanel card case for a 1 year old birthday




Cute refreshing color!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Out this drizzly and cold morning with my LV Pallas


----------



## Venessa84

BovinaRabbit said:


> Cute refreshing color!



Thank you!!


----------



## westvillage

Hermes Trim II hobo all weekend. I love this bag and I so wish Hermes would put it back into production in several colors.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Wearing my Chanel Jumbo casual today. It is my holy grail bag and goes with everything!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Fran


----------



## hillaryhath

Burberry Prorsum Sampson, one of my favorite bags in my collection


----------



## hillaryhath

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp by Mary Katrantzou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092666



This is SO cute!!!!


----------



## hillaryhath

BovinaRabbit said:


> Out this drizzly and cold morning with my LV Pallas
> View attachment 3181812


I LOVE this.  I'm not a huge Louis Girl and I only have one that I love (a Deauville) but I've been looking for the perfect and large enough crossbody and I think this is it!


----------



## NJU73K

Carrying my A.Wang small diego bucket in smooth pebble and ghw


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Chanel Twist Flap bag. I went between this one and a classic flap, but this is more like my style. I realized that I was going for the classic flap because that's what I thought that I should get. All that mattered is that it had the classic CC logo.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

hillaryhath said:


> I LOVE this.  I'm not a huge Louis Girl and I only have one that I love (a Deauville) but I've been looking for the perfect and large enough crossbody and I think this is it!




Thank you!  Likewise, this is my only LV (so far). I purchased a longer mono strap to make it crossbody which I use when I travel.


----------



## carterazo

Coach pintuck Phoebe


----------



## misstrine85

My SportMax


----------



## frzsri

So many lovely bags for the week so far. 

New LC Cuir in Blue for the 4 day weekend[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## dyyong

dyyong said:


> It has been awhile, Happy Friday everyone!! ^_^



still rocking this, so practical that lazy to switch


----------



## Jujuma

My new tote with an old friend!


----------



## hillaryhath

eehlers said:


> ferragamo sofia


gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

My oldie but goodie,  MK Megan


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Black medium Chloé Marcie today.


----------



## snsaundersva

Today's baby.....MK Large Grayson Logo in Brown too rainy to take the speedy out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've been busy with too many work commitments. I have so many gorgeous bags to applaud!!!!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> I spend the day with my black Gucci Soho Disco bag!



I have the mini in patent. But I'm thinking I need this one!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3167894
> 
> 
> My red Gucci Soho Disco bag!



I swear - I love my bags but you ALWAYS have the ones I don't have that "got away". Totally in love with your style.



CoachCruiser said:


> My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!



OMG! That bag is fierce!
---

I've been spending most of my time with my Black Chanel Jumbo w/ SHW, Jimmy Choo Silver Biker Bag and OMG - my new love! - Proenza Schouler Silver Small Courier.


----------



## myluvofbags

snsaundersva said:


> Today's baby.....MK Large Grayson Logo in Brown too rainy to take the speedy out.



Great combo with the wallet and perfect for wet weather.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been busy with too many work commitments. I have so many gorgeous bags to applaud!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the mini in patent. But I'm thinking I need this one!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - I love my bags but you ALWAYS have the ones I don't have that "got away". Totally in love with your style.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That bag is fierce!
> ---
> 
> I've been spending most of my time with my Black Chanel Jumbo w/ SHW, Jimmy Choo Silver Biker Bag and OMG - my new love! - Proenza Schouler Silver Small Courier.


Sparkletastic, you are too kind, thank you! I would love to see a picture of your Jumbo and Proenza Schouler!


----------



## Amazona

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3183836
> 
> 
> Black medium Chloé Marcie today.



Prettyyy!!! So lovely.


----------



## cocolv

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3182481
> 
> 
> Wearing my Chanel Jumbo casual today. It is my holy grail bag and goes with everything!




This looks so cool. I'm more of a casual girl so love these kind of mod shots; cool & classy at the same time. Can I ask your height so I can figure out proportion? (I'm 5'2") thanks[emoji41]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

cocolv said:


> This looks so cool. I'm more of a casual girl so love these kind of mod shots; cool & classy at the same time. Can I ask your height so I can figure out proportion? (I'm 5'2") thanks[emoji41]




Thank you for the nice comment!! I am 5'6". It honestly is a bit long worn crossbody with only a sweater/top, but it looks perfect when you are wearing a jacket!




I am taking my Chloé Marcie out again today!


----------



## Wudge

Jujuma said:


> My new tote with an old friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183534



What a lovely pairing, your monster sets off the bamboo handles perfectly!


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3184403


Coach Rhyder 33


----------



## Yuki85

Today with my luggage after long time not using it


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Jujuma

Wudge said:


> What a lovely pairing, your monster sets off the bamboo handles perfectly!




Thank you! I love my little guy. My husband bought him for me because we have two brown shih tzu's and he reminded him of them(also I was hinting for a third dog and I think he thought this guy would be easier!) He gets lots of attention though and I feel funny saying what/who he is so I just say he's my key ring which is kinda funny if you know what he really is.


----------



## klynneann

Jujuma said:


> My new tote with an old friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183534



Love these together!



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3183836
> 
> 
> Black medium Chloé Marcie today.



Classic.


----------



## schmurse

Using my brown Rebecca Minkoff MAM. This is the bag that started my obsession


----------



## Venessa84

Not so patiently waiting to go out to dinner with my Speedy 35


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## soramillay

schmurse said:


> Using my brown Rebecca Minkoff MAM. This is the bag that started my obsession
> View attachment 3184855


looks so well-loved and smooshy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton


----------



## Esquared72

My four-year old, well-loved Hamilton - luggage with silver hardware
View attachment 3185330


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel WOC in caviar leather and silver hardware today.


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> My four-year old, well-loved Hamilton - luggage with silver hardware
> View attachment 3185330



Luggage is such a versatile color and looks great for 4 years.


----------



## aisyaj

mulberry mini cara


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough in washed Chambray


----------



## lenarmc

eehlers said:


> My four-year old, well-loved Hamilton - luggage with silver hardware
> View attachment 3185330



People can say what they want about MK, but I have some handbags from him that are more than 10 years old and still look amazing. Can't say that for some of my so-called "luxury" bags.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3185587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mulberry mini cara




How cute!! You inspired me to use one of my Mulberry bags as well today! I have four and although I love them, I am somehow rearely wearing them.


----------



## aisyaj

BerlinArtGirl said:


> How cute!! You inspired me to use one of my Mulberry bags as well today! I have four and although I love them, I am somehow rearely wearing them.
> 
> View attachment 3186281




Aww i have this too. Beautiful. Love all your OOTD pictures !


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Reissue 226*


----------



## FunBagz

Took my boy out on the town last night...


----------



## lala042883

My Kipling Callie bag


----------



## lala042883

http://s111.photobucket.com/user/la...ads/WP_20151114_13_19_02_Pro.jpg.html?filters[user]=22661590&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Pochette Metis for a casual Saturday brunch.


----------



## snsaundersva

Today's baby....Hamilton Traveler Dusty Rose


----------



## snsaundersva

lenarmc said:


> People can say what they want about MK, but I have some handbags from him that are more than 10 years old and still look amazing. Can't say that for some of my so-called "luxury" bags.



Love this comment, I have the luggage Hamilton also and it's about that old, still beautiful. MK is great quality, especially the mid to upper lines. Good leather, great linings and a variety. I have luxury also and I don't see what the allure really is, only that I have to baby them and you are so fearful of them breaking or something. MK has a warranty like any other quality designer. Love it.


----------



## jax818

Taking out my patent classic flap for the weekend.  Been sitting in my closet for months.


----------



## Esquared72

New MK Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot 
View attachment 3187714


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> New MK Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot
> View attachment 3187714



Very nice.   The color is so rich and the leather looks yummy.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3187583
> 
> 
> Pochette Metis for a casual Saturday brunch.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## HesitantShopper

snsaundersva said:


> Today's baby....Hamilton Traveler Dusty Rose



Love DR such a great color!



eehlers said:


> New MK Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot
> View attachment 3187714



This has great supple leather, and adore the color.


----------



## myluvofbags

snsaundersva said:


> Today's baby....Hamilton Traveler Dusty Rose



I really like the color.   Such a great neutral and love the pebbly leather.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## FunBagz

This boy WOC for some live music tonight...


----------



## snsaundersva

myluvofbags said:


> I really like the color.   Such a great neutral and love the pebbly leather.



Thank you... here is a better pic, that first one looks like it's brown but it's actually a pinky taupe


----------



## Kris10_

Speedy b 25!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Reissue


----------



## westvillage

eehlers said:


> New MK Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot
> View attachment 3187714


Such a pretty bag. I love hobos, soft leather (Kors often has used stand-out leather in his bags) and this color. MK bags are taking a beating over in the Q of the Week thread so it's especially nice to see one of his really pretty bags shown over here.  It's lovely and I'm inspired to go off and find one!


----------



## Esquared72

westvillage said:


> Such a pretty bag. I love hobos, soft leather (Kors often has used stand-out leather in his bags) and this color. MK bags are taking a beating over in the Q of the Week thread so it's especially nice to see one of his really pretty bags shown over here.  It's lovely and I'm inspired to go off and find one!




Thank you! I agree...MK gets a lot of abuse for his inspired styles and his recent sea of saffiano, but I own a few of his soft leather bags and when he gets it right, he gets it right....great organization and functionality, high quality leather, comfy to carry, and good construction.  [emoji6]


----------



## Scully Piper

My brand new Loungefly Darth Vader crossbody


----------



## myluvofbags

Carried my MK peanut Miranda today and took my little bear charm along.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new Loungefly Darth Vader crossbody



That's a unique and fun bag!



myluvofbags said:


> Carried my MK peanut Miranda today and took my little bear charm along.



Very nice! love the bear charm too.


----------



## boscobaby

Longchamp le pliage in candy pink...


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Saint Laurent Sac de Jour today.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks so much! [emoji8]


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new Loungefly Darth Vader crossbody




I love it!!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am taking out my oversized Mulberry Alexa in oak today!


----------



## Katiesmama

Today and tomorrow, my Dooney & Bourke Suede Hobo in Honey.


----------



## msd_bags

Linea Pelle Eden tied with a scarf.


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Carried my MK peanut Miranda today and took my little bear charm along.



So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Still carrying my Coach Gramercy. She goes with everything.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I cannot get enough of my cream Alexander Wang Emile


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

SLCsocialite said:


> I cannot get enough of my cream Alexander Wang Emile


Great outfit!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking miss Emily out shopping


----------



## lenarmc

SLCsocialite said:


> I cannot get enough of my cream Alexander Wang Emile



I love your blog and have been reading it for a couple of years. You have amazing style.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Madison gathered leather Juliette in magenta.


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Coach Madison gathered leather Juliette in magenta.



Then color is amazing and love it with silver hardware.


----------



## frzsri

Still with my Longchamp Pliage Cuir in Blue. Perfect match with my outfit today[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## melburnian

frzsri said:


> View attachment 3191176
> 
> 
> Still with my Longchamp Pliage Cuir in Blue. Perfect match with my outfit today[emoji173]&#65039;




Such a great colour!


----------



## SLCsocialite

lenarmc said:


> I love your blog and have been reading it for a couple of years. You have amazing style.



You literally just made my whole day! Thank you so much for being a consistent reader and for the lovely compliment, means the world!  :kiss:


----------



## SLCsocialite

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you!!


----------



## x_tina

carterazo said:


> Still carrying my Coach Gramercy. She goes with everything.


Is it heavy? Really drolling for this one but still can't find another colour beside this nude.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Louis Vuitton Pochette Métis today!


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Then color is amazing and love it with silver hardware.



Thank you!  Yes, it's a gorgeous combination. 







x_tina said:


> Is it heavy? Really drolling for this one but still can't find another colour beside this nude.



I didn't find her to be particularly heavy, but I don't carry a lot. (3 wristlets, pencil case, wallet & keys)
The red and the off white (chalk?) are stunning.


----------



## carterazo

frzsri said:


> View attachment 3191176
> 
> 
> Still with my Longchamp Pliage Cuir in Blue. Perfect match with my outfit today[emoji173]&#65039;



This color is TDF!


----------



## Esquared72

MK Matilda
View attachment 3191377


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> MK Matilda
> View attachment 3191377



Very pretty.   I like the little details on the hardware.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Black Mulberry Lily for dinner with friends.


----------



## Kris10_

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3191735
> 
> 
> Black Mulberry Lily for dinner with friends.




You have the best handbag collection !


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kris10_ said:


> You have the best handbag collection !


You are so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Kris10_

BerlinArtGirl said:


> You are so sweet, thank you!


you're welcome! I really enjoy all your posts/pictures.


----------



## Esquared72

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty.   I like the little details on the hardware.




Thanks! That's one of my favorite things about the bag, too. [emoji4]


----------



## snsaundersva

MK Gathered Tote in Black monogram


----------



## myluvofbags

snsaundersva said:


> MK Gathered Tote in Black monogram



I like how this bag has the magnetic/snap closure so you don't always have to use the drawstrings. Also great in rainy weather, just wipe it down and you're good.


----------



## myluvofbags

Ran a few errands with my  MMK Cindy.   Got my spiral ham on sale for next week.


----------



## reginatina

Scully Piper said:


> My brand new Loungefly Darth Vader crossbody



Love it!  I love Loungefly. I have two of their Hello Kitty bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Ran a few errands with my  MMK Cindy.   Got my spiral ham on sale for next week.



What a cute keychain! Cindy is great in this color too. 



snsaundersva said:


> MK Gathered Tote in Black monogram



Love the tassels on this! looks nice and roomy.


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> What a cute keychain! Cindy is great in this color too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tassels on this! looks nice and roomy.



Thanks. Last time I used this bag with the Keychain a little boy walked right up to me and squished it then walked away. I was dumbfounded.  My husband and daughter was cracking up.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks. Last time I used this bag with the Keychain a little boy walked right up to me and squished it then walked away. I was dumbfounded.  My husband and daughter was cracking up.



:giggles: too funny.


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Village something from long ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

My baby SDJ. I can actually fit all my stuff that I usually carry in a bigger bag.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> My baby SDJ. I can actually fit all my stuff that I usually carry in a bigger bag.
> View attachment 3192170




What a great colour, beautiful!

I am wearing my black Gucci Soho Disco bag today


----------



## Sculli

dangerouscurves said:


> My baby SDJ. I can actually fit all my stuff that I usually carry in a bigger bag.
> View attachment 3192170




Nice color! you're in my hometown, have fun, sorry For the wind and rain [emoji28].


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new Reed Krakoff tote today[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Village something from long ago.



Great color! I still have mine (in black), but I love yours!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my *Balenciaga black Hamilton City* again today


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> Great color! I still have mine (in black), but I love yours!



Thank you.   Do you remember the name of this hag?


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Thank you.   Do you remember the name of this hag?



Ack, I can't remember, but I know I have the info at home - I will look tonight.


----------



## Scully Piper

reginatina said:


> Love it!  I love Loungefly. I have two of their Hello Kitty bags.



Me too  I have another Loungefly bag coming...its a limited edition Jack Skellington.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sculli said:


> Nice color! you're in my hometown, have fun, sorry For the wind and rain [emoji28].




Thank you! I loooove Amsterdam. My best friend lives there. The night scene is awesome!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> What a great colour, beautiful!
> 
> I am wearing my black Gucci Soho Disco bag today
> 
> View attachment 3192341




Thank you!!!!

Lookin' good there, Girl! One day that Disco bag will be mine in red! [emoji12]


----------



## tenKrat

My Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta by Massaccesi.


----------



## myluvofbags

tenKrat said:


> My Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta by Massaccesi.
> View attachment 3192947



I really like the coloring on this,  looks so unique,.


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Thank you.   Do you remember the name of this hag?





klynneann said:


> Ack, I can't remember, but I know I have the info at home - I will look tonight.



Well, I'm very disappointed in myself.  I usually save everything, but not this time.  The most I can find is from a spreadsheet I keep - I have that it's the Village soft ruched satchel.  I purchased mine in March 2007 (!) and retail at the time was $395.


----------



## chowlover2

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Village something from long ago.




Love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> Well, I'm very dissapointed in myself.  I usually save everything, but not this time.  The most I can find is from a spreadsheet I keep - I have that it's the Village soft ruched satchel.  I purchased mine in March 2007 (!) and retail at the time was $395.



Thank you!  I knew it was village rouched something.    I think I purchased mine at the CH outlet late that same year. a spreadsheet? That's impressive!  I never save anything so I have forgotten the names and colors of some of my first good bags.


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I knew it was village rouched something.    I think I purchased mine at the CH outlet late that same year. a spreadsheet? That's impressive!  I never save anything so I have forgotten the names and colors of some of my first good bags.



Sometimes I have a lot of time on my hands and I hate just sitting around.    I just have the bigger stuff on there, so it's not every little thing.  I do like to save things...


----------



## carterazo

chowlover2 said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach domed satchel in cherry


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Medium Chloé Marcie.


----------



## eiiv

The leather color looks really beautiful!



tenKrat said:


> My Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta by Massaccesi.
> View attachment 3192947


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## FunBagz

Finally wearing my new Chanel Mini Classic Flap for the first time....


----------



## FunBagz

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3193205
> 
> 
> Medium Chloé Marcie.



Love your outfit!  It must be plaid shirt day!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3193205
> 
> 
> Medium Chloé Marcie.




You have a great bag collection!


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Kelsey in violet


----------



## jax818

givenchy kind of day.


----------



## Christina.S

This[emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Hillier Hobo in Faded Aluminum (aka The Squishy Amoeba) [emoji6]
View attachment 3193843


----------



## Amazona

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Medium in Fuchsia. The perfect companion for travel in a blizzard...


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> Love your outfit!  It must be plaid shirt day!


Thank you, I adore your bag as well! Such a classic and timeless piece!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> You have a great bag collection!




Thank you very much!




Casual outfit today with my black Gucci Soho Disco bag. Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## helenhandbag

Today, like yesterday, is reserved for my new sweet blue caviar rhw Chanel mini flap


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Kris10_

Christina.S said:


> View attachment 3193608
> 
> This[emoji7]




Love this combination so much! You're so lucky to have it!


----------



## jcver

Balenciaga part time &#128149;


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Kendall hobo


----------



## Molly0

My vintage Holt Renfrew sitting beside my favorite cushion:


----------



## Katiesmama

Molly0 said:


> My vintage Holt Renfrew sitting beside my favorite cushion:


 
Both are lovely!!!


----------



## Molly0

Katiesmama said:


> Both are lovely!!!



Thanks. There's so many great bags here!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Esquared72

View attachment 3196037


RM Black MAM


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> *Chanel black GH Jumbo*




Bag twins!


----------



## carterazo

Reed krakoff hobo


----------



## Sloane Beck

Handbags are always my favorite. Your handbag is really classy. I am loving it.


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Bag twins!
> 
> View attachment 3196527







Carrying my *Balenciaga black Hamilton City *today.


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Reed krakoff hobo




Really gorgeous bag, in a lovely color, carterazo!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Sloane Beck said:


> Handbags are always my favorite. Your handbag is really classy. I am loving it.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Really gorgeous bag, in a lovely color, carterazo!



Thank you!


----------



## allyloupuppy

CoachCruiser said:


> My personalized (complimentary!!) Fendi By the Way bag. I love this purse way too much!!!



This is gorgeous, one time I looked everywhere for this size and color ! Where did you get it and how long ago???


----------



## dyyong

will be running errands with her


----------



## CaviarChanel

Traveling to frigid Chicago with my Lindy ( protected by a workhorse AnnTaylor tote) &#128563;


----------



## Royalbohemian

Givenchy Antigona tote [emoji259] (clearly the perfect bag to go with my living room)


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Reed krakoff hobo



Stunning!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Lockit GM Horizontal


----------



## snsaundersva

Coach Brown Signature  Crossbody along with Coach slim Wristlet today. It feels like a Coach kinda day. Love my Vogue glasses too


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet




Amazing colour!!!!




I am carrying my Gucci Soho Disco bag in black again today (Sorry for the bad lighting! Wintertime...).


----------



## hikkichan

Mansur Gavriel mini backpack in Rosa


----------



## Rocket_girl

Royalbohemian said:


> Givenchy Antigona tote [emoji259] (clearly the perfect bag to go with my living room)
> 
> View attachment 3197354


Love everything about this post! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Royalbohemian

Rocket_girl said:


> Love everything about this post! Thanks for sharing!




Rocket Girl, thank you! My pleasure! [emoji3]


----------



## SakuraSakura

I suspect this purse to be handmade and I'm using my legacy wristlet!


----------



## Mariquita

LV Alma PM in épi electric noir.

I adore seeing all of the different bags on this thread! It's definitely inspiring my next purchase!  Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Mariquita said:


> LV Alma PM in épi electric noir.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore seeing all of the different bags on this thread! It's definitely inspiring my next purchase!  Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!




I love your bag!! I wanted an Alma MM for the longest time, but I can not decide on the leather and colour...Yours is stunning!




I am wearing my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in marmo today.


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola bag today.*


----------



## HesitantShopper

tinyQuilt said:


> All of my bags are from this designer:
> https://www.facebook.com/ofra.davidi.designer
> 
> And they just great!



What pretty bags!


----------



## Mariquita

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love your bag!! I wanted an Alma MM for the longest time, but I can not decide on the leather and colour...Yours is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3199290
> 
> 
> I am wearing my Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in marmo today.


Thank you very much! Your bag is gorgeous - so classic, with the lovely color giving it a slight modern look!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## jax818

Celine trapeze


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

jax818 said:


> Celine trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199663




Amazing colour combo!!!!




It is snowing for the first time this season, so I am wearing a chunky sweater and my red Balenciaga City for a pop of colour!


----------



## Livia1

^ gorgeous red Bal 


I'm carrying my black Gucci Jackie Soft Flap bag today.


----------



## Arlene619

Fall weather is FINALLY here! &#128522;&#128518;&#128518; enjoying the day with my pm


----------



## amadea88

MCM Mona Crossbody


----------



## l.ch.

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Amazing colour combo!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3199864
> 
> 
> It is snowing for the first time this season, so I am wearing a chunky sweater and my red Balenciaga City for a pop of colour!



I'm soooooo tempted to buy a RED balenciaga lately... Gorgeous!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

l.ch. said:


> I'm soooooo tempted to buy a RED balenciaga lately... Gorgeous!


Thanks Livia1 and I.ch.! I am actually on the fence with Balenciaga at the moment. One of the fixtures of my black Bal fell of and Balenciaga is refusing to replace it or send me a new one since I did buy it from a reseller...I wish they would stand behind their products, this makes me not want to buy anything again from them!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> Fall weather is FINALLY here! [emoji4][emoji38][emoji38] enjoying the day with my pm




We are bag twins today!


----------



## l.ch.

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thanks Livia1 and I.ch.! I am actually on the fence with Balenciaga at the moment. One of the fixtures of my black Bal fell of and Balenciaga is refusing to replace it or send me a new one since I did buy it from a reseller...I wish they would stand behind their products, this makes me not want to buy anything again from them!



OH, that's too bad.... Hmmm, I have to reconsider then... My banc account says thank you! 

I meant bank account....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

l.ch. said:


> OH, that's too bad.... Hmmm, I have to reconsider then... My banc account says thank you!
> 
> I meant bank account....


Hahaha, you are welcome!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Fran
View attachment 3200697


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Chane black GH Reissue today *


----------



## Venessa84

Burberry love today


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> Fall weather is FINALLY here! [emoji4][emoji38][emoji38] enjoying the day with my pm







BerlinArtGirl said:


> We are bag twins today!
> 
> View attachment 3200618




This is a gorgeous bag, Ladies!


----------



## jwessels

Louis Vuitton stresa pm monogram


----------



## Prettysherry

Arlene619. What is the name of that bag?


----------



## dyyong

trying something new


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Please excuse the bad lighting...I am wearing my SdJ today!


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3201418
> 
> 
> Please excuse the bad lighting...I am wearing my SdJ today!




Love all your bags!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Just got this cute Elizabeth and James bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Carrying my MMK Riley today


----------



## heyrenee

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3201418
> 
> 
> Please excuse the bad lighting...I am wearing my SdJ today!



Love this! Is this the baby size?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

heyrenee said:


> Love this! Is this the baby size?


Thank you so much dangerouscurves and heyrenee! No, it is the small size. I think they have a nano, a baby, a small and a large size. The small one is the largest which comes with a shoulder strap!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Carrying my MMK Riley today




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

Prettysherry said:


> Arlene619. What is the name of that bag?



Louis Vuitton pochette metis &#128522;


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Stella 
View attachment 3202316


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Marc Jacobs Stella
> View attachment 3202316




I love beautiful and classic MJ, eehlers!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I love beautiful and classic MJ, eehlers!




Thanks Mimmy - me, too! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday I carried my most special Prada bag because hubby surprised me with her last year. She's gotten an "upgrade" with my sparkly bear charm.


----------



## dyyong

with my boy to concert


----------



## amadea88

It's drizzling today so I'm carrying my Prada nylon crossbody bag


----------



## Stansy

Chloe Marcie in soft green hanging in my office...


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## helenhandbag

Dior Panarea, my favourite workhorse. Posting it on my IG later so had her pose before work [emoji16]


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren Newbury Satchel


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

pmburk said:


> Ralph Lauren Newbury Satchel



Love this color and style


----------



## juliet2000

s3raph1nas said:


> Just got this cute Elizabeth and James bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201510


adorable bag! Pls. post more pics if you can


----------



## tatertot

Carried my LV Mon-mono Speedy 45 today


----------



## tatertot

dyyong said:


> with my boy to concert



Gorgeous! Love your shot of your beautiful Boy Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## dyyong

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous! Love your shot of your beautiful Boy Hope you had a wonderful time!



awwwww Thank you! we did! it was my 5 years old concert


----------



## dyyong

ran errands with her today ^_^


----------



## chessmont

A backpack from my etsy favorite!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dyyong said:


> ran errands with her today ^_^




Wow, stunning!!




I pulled out my Phillip Lim Pashli in the large size today.


----------



## Mimmy

dyyong said:


> ran errands with her today ^_^




Great looking bag, dyyong! With colored bags you may need to be a bit more careful, but I love how they look! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Wow, stunning!!
> 
> View attachment 3204034
> 
> 
> I pulled out my Phillip Lim Pashli in the large size today.




Another stunner; you have an amazing collection of bags!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Mimmy said:


> Another stunner; you have an amazing collection of bags!


Thank you so much, very sweet of you!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## tenKrat

My Massaccesi Aphrodite:


----------



## sanmi

LV Evora MM


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco again*


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Phoebe in Rouge
View attachment 3205152


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Reissue*


----------



## chessmont

My favorite etsy bag. Love the unusual mix of colors!


----------



## yellowbernie

Coach Dufflette in Black with MK fur pom


----------



## Hobbsy

chessmont said:


> My favorite etsy bag. Love the unusual mix of colors!
> View attachment 3206266



Is this from Laurel Dasso?


----------



## chessmont

Hobbsy said:


> Is this from Laurel Dasso?



Yes!  Love her work!


----------



## Hobbsy

chessmont said:


> Yes!  Love her work!



I do too! Love your bag, enjoy!!


----------



## chessmont

​


Hobbsy said:


> I do too! Love your bag, enjoy!!



Thank You!  She has one more left like this if you are interested


----------



## Hobbsy

chessmont said:


> ​
> Thank You!  She has one more left like this if you are interested



I was in the start of her making me one with all these suggestions I had and then had a couple serious family things happen. We should be through the worst part in a couple months and then I'm going to get back with her. I just love the look of the bags on her pages and she was just a sweetheart to talk to!


----------



## chessmont

Hobbsy said:


> I was in the start of her making me one with all these suggestions I had and then had a couple serious family things happen. We should be through the worst part in a couple months and then I'm going to get back with her. I just love the look of the bags on her pages and she was just a sweetheart to talk to!



Oh I'm sorry about the family issues.  Her quality is bar none I have at least 10 of her bags.  Hope you can get one in the future.


----------



## Hobbsy

chessmont said:


> Oh I'm sorry about the family issues.  Her quality is bar none I have at least 10 of her bags.  Hope you can get one in the future.



Oh, I love to hear that! There's a few people here that have said great things about her. I will definitely be getting one. Serious illnesses in my family, we're getting through it and thank you!


----------



## chessmont

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, I love to hear that! There's a few people here that have said great things about her. I will definitely be getting one. Serious illnesses in my family, we're getting through it and thank you!



I hope you get through the illnesses quickly, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Hobbsy

chessmont said:


> I hope you get through the illnesses quickly, my thoughts are with you.



Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

chessmont said:


> My favorite etsy bag. Love the unusual mix of colors!
> View attachment 3206266


I recognize that Laurel Dasso bag........so beautiful!


----------



## chessmont

alansgail said:


> I recognize that Laurel Dasso bag........so beautiful!



It is, isn't it?  Thank you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

chessmont said:


> My favorite etsy bag. Love the unusual mix of colors!
> View attachment 3206266



what a fun bag! love the shape too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Coach Dufflette in Black with MK fur pom



Looks great with the MK poof!


----------



## Esquared72

RM Fringe Julian backpack 
View attachment 3207027


----------



## jadeaymanalac

A candid photo of me with my DIY personalized Longchamp


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## QueenLouis

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3207129
> 
> A candid photo of me with my DIY personalized Longchamp




This is candid? It's like a perfect modeling shot. Love the fun bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3207129
> 
> A candid photo of me with my DIY personalized Longchamp



I love it!


----------



## Aya89

my MK jet set multifunction tote in pearl grey[emoji179]


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## jpark2

Not the best photo, but it's the MBMJ Fran in hazelnut [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

My Coach Legacy Drawstring


----------



## carterazo

MK Greenwich in cornflower


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich in cornflower



Oh what a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Oh what a lovely shade of blue.



Yes it is. Thank you.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

QueenLouis said:


> This is candid? It's like a perfect modeling shot. Love the fun bag!




Ahhh your so sweet, thank you   



Scully Piper said:


> I love it!




Thanks


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel perfect edge!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hello Monday! Work meetings around town with my Chanel Black Patent Jumbo Classic Single Flap. She's so fun. Classy yet slightly irresdescent to let out my sparkly side. &#128512;  And I love the single flap. My double flap bags drive me nuts.


----------



## Kyokei

Sparkletastic said:


> Hello Monday! Work meetings around town with my Chanel Black Patent Jumbo Classic Single Flap. She's so fun. Classy yet slightly irresdescent to let out my sparkly side. [emoji3]  And I love the single flap. My double flap bags drive me nuts.




Love your flap


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kyokei said:


> Chanel perfect edge!
> 
> View attachment 3208509


Great bag!!


----------



## Kyokei

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great bag!!



Thank you!! It came home with me today.


----------



## Livia1

*LV Cobalt Sofia Coppola*


----------



## Bagcandyuk

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich in cornflower


Gorgeous bag and colour!!


----------



## carterazo

Bagcandyuk said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour!!



Thank you!


----------



## anazol

I decided to add a bit of color to this dull winter day with this yellow Cambridge satchel


----------



## carterazo

anazol said:


> I decided to add a bit of color to this dull winter day with this yellow Cambridge satchel
> View attachment 3208779



Love that color!


----------



## HeatherL

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich in cornflower




Beautiful!!


----------



## anazol

carterazo said:


> Love that color!



Thank you! And the colour of your MK is so tender and elegant, love the blues


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Polly


----------



## carterazo

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you! 







anazol said:


> Thank you! And the colour of your MK is so tender and elegant, love the blues



Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich in cornflower




Absolutely stunning!!![emoji3]


----------



## Tiare

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Polly



Like the whole look


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## myluvofbags

Same bag as yesterday. My pebbly Coach


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!![emoji3]



Thank you! It's love.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tiare said:


> Like the whole look



Thanks


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag*


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan


----------



## SarahWal

Love that Hermes charcoal roulis bag!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry lily regular


----------



## myluvofbags

Coach Apricot Swagger today


----------



## Piarpreet

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Polly




Omg im in love with the teddy coat


----------



## snsaundersva

Latest baby acquisition. . MK Jet Set zip top tote in saffiano. Dark dune


----------



## anazol

My oldie Valentino today


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today.*


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Coach Apricot Swagger today



so pretty! i have an embossed wristlet in Apricot! such a wonderful color. 



snsaundersva said:


> Latest baby acquisition. . MK Jet Set zip top tote in saffiano. Dark dune



Very nice! love the outside pockets on this style.


----------



## dyyong

Chanel 2.55 Flap today for Charpone school field trip to Nutcracker show ^_^


----------



## beachkaka

Chanel large classic flap red SHW.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## chessmont

From etsy...


----------



## dyyong

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3207129
> 
> A candid photo of me with my DIY personalized Longchamp



awesome!! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## dyyong

Mimmy said:


> Great looking bag, dyyong! With colored bags you may need to be a bit more careful, but I love how they look! [emoji7]



I hear ya, used 2 can of Apple gard lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Piarpreet said:


> Omg im in love with the teddy coat



Thank you 
It's so light and warm ! Love to wear it


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap*


----------



## ammylewis9

assets2.mirraw.com/images/895220/LBHBPU40BL_%281%29_small.jpg?1438091260


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Le Foulonne
View attachment 3212618


----------



## snsaundersva

If only they could make it legal to marry a handbag...*sigh*....today's baby is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Merlot. If I could just pour this color into a glass...


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag again, love this bag!*


----------



## jcver

Carrying my Neverfull MM


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## Yuki85

Speedy 35 DE bandouliere


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LK Berlin


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## annemehla

amiya.com.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/0/i/0i6a4656.jpg


----------



## annemehla

Hi,

I would like to purchase the  faux leather handles Handbags.


----------



## jcver

My neverfull MM


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Jumbo


----------



## Piarpreet

fendi mini by the way with jeweled tail


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


I love the Velo!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## Venessa84

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3214567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fendi mini by the way with jeweled tail


This is gorgeous!


----------



## lsq860

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3184403
> 
> 
> Coach Rhyder 33




Love it!


----------



## Eleyvonnne

Hi! I'm Eleonora, nice to meet u &#9786;&#65039; Today is the first day I post something on this blog! So.. Today I'm wearing my Givenchy Antigona Bambi print tote. Kisses from Italy!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## Mariapia

Eleyvonnne said:


> Hi! I'm Eleonora, nice to meet u [emoji5]&#65039; Today is the first day I post something on this blog! So.. Today I'm wearing my Givenchy Antigona Bambi print tote. Kisses from Italy!




Welcome to TPF Eleyvonnne![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
Your Bambi is stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dyyong

Givenchy Pandora to the Pediatric Office &#128532;


----------



## Mimmy

Eleyvonnne said:


> Hi! I'm Eleonora, nice to meet u [emoji5]&#65039; Today is the first day I post something on this blog! So.. Today I'm wearing my Givenchy Antigona Bambi print tote. Kisses from Italy!




Welcome, Eleanora! Your Givenchy, Bambi print tote is both beautiful and cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap*


----------



## Piarpreet

Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!


----------



## dyyong

piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



stunning!!


----------



## FunBagz

Drinks with my Jumbo yesterday and at the office with my Boy today...


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> Drinks with my Jumbo yesterday and at the office with my Boy today...


I love both!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



This looks like a work of art! [emoji7]



FunBagz said:


> Drinks with my Jumbo yesterday and at the office with my Boy today...




The hardware is mesmerizing!


----------



## Mariapia

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!




Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



That's one special bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple gray.


----------



## Sculli

MCM milla today!


----------



## hikkichan

Saint Laurent Classic Nano Sac De Jour in Black Grained Leather

My new [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love the Velo!



Me too  Best size and style for my every day use



Eleyvonnne said:


> Hi! I'm Eleonora, nice to meet u &#9786;&#65039; Today is the first day I post something on this blog! So.. Today I'm wearing my Givenchy Antigona Bambi print tote. Kisses from Italy!



Soo cute !



Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



Wow, that's really special !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

FunBagz said:


> Drinks with my Jumbo yesterday and at the office with my Boy today...



  Such beauties !!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## lenarmc

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



You're right about it being prettier in person. The matching dress is gorgeous as well.


----------



## chessmont

Etsy croc embossed backpack


----------



## lov3prada

What You think about her ?
Dolce&Gabbana


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## Piarpreet

lov3prada said:


> What You think about her ?
> Dolce&Gabbana
> View attachment 3218111
> 
> View attachment 3218113



Is there a D&G thread? Im surprised its not in premier designers


----------



## lov3prada

Im suprised too 

Dolce&Gabbana have some really nice bags


----------



## Piarpreet

Showing the back side (yes I'm real smart... -_-) of my sequined mini miss sicily. This was my first mini bag back in 2013


----------



## beachkaka

Medium classic flap red with shw.


----------



## Livia1

^ Gorgeous!


*Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today.*


----------



## dangerouscurves

My YSL Baby SDJ [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> My YSL Baby SDJ [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218641




What a pretty colour! And the charm is very cute. [emoji7] It's a Christmas angel, isn't it?


----------



## Purseonafied

My Valextra Carla Satchel in Oyster color is with me on my weekend out of town with my DH!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## Venessa84

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!


So unique and beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

Piarpreet said:


> Is there a D&G thread? Im surprised its not in premier designers



I was thinking this too
And none for Versace?


----------



## Sparkletastic

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3218548
> 
> Medium classic flap red with shw.



Beautiful.  I'm falling back in love with my Chanel's after wandering away a bit.  Yours makes me want to add a red to my handbag family. 



lov3prada said:


> What You think about her ?
> Dolce&Gabbana



So unique!!!!



Piarpreet said:


> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



STUNNING!  My jaw dropped. This bag is it!!  What is the name / year?  I want!!! &#128525;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> My YSL Baby SDJ [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218641


Beautiful colour!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo Gris Fossile


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> What a pretty colour! And the charm is very cute. [emoji7] It's a Christmas angel, isn't it?




Hi Ludmilla! Thank you! Yes, it's Christmas angel. My bf's great-aunt who is a nun made it. She's such a sweetheart. I use it as a bag charm every time it's Christmas [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beautiful colour!!




Danke schön!!! [emoji9]


----------



## dangerouscurves

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3218548
> 
> Medium classic flap red with shw.




This is lovely!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sculli said:


> MCM milla today!
> View attachment 3217495




That's one beautiful bag. I saw one in real life. Very beautiful leather.


----------



## Piarpreet

Love my baby monogram SL
That effortless rocker chic


----------



## Mimmy

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3219472
> 
> 
> Love my baby monogram SL
> That effortless rocker chic




Love your bag, and your rocker chic look, Piarpreet!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my LV Mon-Mono Speedy 45 today. She's perfect in this crazy weather we've been having.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada BN2863


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Reissue [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Piarpreet

Mimmy said:


> Love your bag, and your rocker chic look, Piarpreet!




Thank you! Its a lil over the top but i have so much fun with all this hardware!


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors Hamilton


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Michael Kors Hamilton



I have the mini of this and it's a workhorse that's also pretty!


----------



## alansgail

My Rhyder......again.....it's really not fair to my other bags


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> My Rhyder......again.....it's really not fair to my other bags



Nice, edgy hardware. Like!


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Nice, edgy hardware. Like!


Thank you my friend, love this bag and it's look because it's unlike anything else I have!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

My Lulu Guinness small Izzy cross body!


----------



## Piarpreet

Valentino mini my rockstud


----------



## Piarpreet

You can tell its my day off when i switch purses/looks/lipstick throughout the day lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Nothing makes me happier than finding a color match!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Piarpreet said:


> You can tell its my day off when i switch purses/looks/lipstick throughout the day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220336
> 
> 
> Nothing makes me happier than finding a color match!




This is soooo cute! Love that you match your purse with your Lipstick. That micro Amazona is sweet!


----------



## dyyong

Piarpreet said:


> You can tell its my day off when i switch purses/looks/lipstick throughout the day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220336
> 
> 
> Nothing makes me happier than finding a color match!



that's too cute!! model & the micro


----------



## Piarpreet

dangerouscurves said:


> This is soooo cute! Love that you match your purse with your Lipstick. That micro Amazona is sweet!




I know this lippie is a lil much but... I am young and reckless now! Lol if I don't dare now I might never will


----------



## chessmont

Piarpreet said:


> You can tell its my day off when i switch purses/looks/lipstick throughout the day lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220336
> 
> 
> Nothing makes me happier than finding a color match!



Great Look!  Nice to be young and pull off looks like this!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha


----------



## remainsilly

Dog has borrowed my new deadly ponies bag, mr fill n zip in forest.
And crammed 3 smelly toys inside.
Obviously, holiday party time.


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermes PM Gold Picotin Lock bag with Hermes MM Lime Rodeo


----------



## Purseonafied

kittiekuddles said:


> Hermes PM Gold Picotin Lock bag with Hermes MM Lime Rodeo


That leather looks so soft!  Beautiful color!


----------



## KittieKelly

Purseonafied said:


> That leather looks so soft!  Beautiful color!



Thank you 
and yes it is super soft, and the rodeo is even softer...he feels so cute!


----------



## Piarpreet

Chaner double carry


----------



## Mimmy

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3221412
> 
> View attachment 3221413
> 
> Chaner double carry




Great bag and look, Piarpreet! You are killing it!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## lulilu

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3217128
> 
> Dolce and gabbana miss sicily. This is a beautiful bag in person. I love it!



I love this!  Which size did you get?  Is it leather?  How is it wearing?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Piarpreet said:


> I know this lippie is a lil much but... I am young and reckless now! Lol if I don't dare now I might never will




Hun! You do you! I also rock my husky-blue contact lenses and I'm 37! [emoji23]


----------



## chessmont

dangerouscurves said:


> Hun! You do you! I also rock my husky-blue contact lenses and I'm 37! [emoji23]


do it while you can!  And that might be longer than you think - I pierced my nose when I was 53 and wear small gold stud.  Age is just a number...


----------



## Piarpreet

Mimmy said:


> Great bag and look, Piarpreet! You are killing it!




Thank you dear. I try to have fun with it


----------



## Piarpreet

lulilu said:


> I love this!  Which size did you get?  Is it leather?  How is it wearing?




I cant really say how bags hold up because when you have 100+ u switch with every outfit so I rarely get to see signs of use :/ 

I think its medium but its not as big. Im used to minis sooo for me this is ginourmous


----------



## Piarpreet

My loubies and my pug I loooooove the fact that they match


----------



## BeachBagGal

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3221788
> 
> 
> My loubies and my pug I loooooove the fact that they match




Best pic!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## HesitantShopper

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3221788
> 
> 
> My loubies and my pug I loooooove the fact that they match



What a great pic!


----------



## ichan

Been wearing my red triangle PS1 around Christmas


----------



## boscobaby

My RH balenciaga city in anthracite


----------



## new_to_lv

Proenza schouler PS1 pouch in black [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Piarpreet

My first chanel chassic  with some versace flats


----------



## Piarpreet

My mom's pug approves of a rose gold version of a rock chick


----------



## Minkette

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## fashionfun12

Monogram speedy 25


----------



## Weekend shopper

Goyard Burgundy St. Louis GM


----------



## Piarpreet

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful.  I'm falling back in love with my Chanel's after wandering away a bit.  Yours makes me want to add a red to my handbag family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unique!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING!  My jaw dropped. This bag is it!!  What is the name / year?  I want!!! [emoji7]



 Just saw this...
Its miss sicily fall 15 in maiolica/majolica


----------



## Minkette

MK Large Selma ... Perfect color for 80 degrees day in December. Welcome winter! My husband is more proud of the fact that he has kept our front yard green.


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> MK Large Selma ... Perfect color for 80 degrees day in December. Welcome winter! My husband is more proud of the fact that he has kept our front yard green.



What a great color for this time of the year and the Selma is such a functional bag. Yes,keeping the lawn green in that weather is an accomplishment.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Going to dinner with my bf and his parents. Carrying this old Jimmy Choo clutch. It matches my dress. Lol


----------



## Esquared72

Still carrying my MbMJ Sasha....such a comfy and functional bag
View attachment 3223895


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Still carrying my MbMJ Sasha....such a comfy and functional bag
> View attachment 3223895




Love this bag!!!! Looks super soft!


----------



## chessmont

dangerouscurves said:


> Going to dinner with my bf and his parents. Carrying this old Jimmy Choo clutch. It matches my dress. Lol
> View attachment 3223802


cute clutch


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## Sparkletastic

Piarpreet said:


> Just saw this...
> Its miss sicily fall 15 in maiolica/majolica



Thanks!  It's on my "must get" list. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag*


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss Siena's first day out.


----------



## Minkette

MK Greenwich


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Town


----------



## UpUpnAway

new_to_lv said:


> Proenza schouler PS1 pouch in black [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3222208



I have this exact bag. Of all my bags, it is my absolute favorite. Chic, large enough for my full wallet, great quality; just superb all around. I am considering one in smoke now for spring and fall usage.

It looks great on you. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## allyloupuppy

My new bag I got for Christmas , Prada BR5138


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Jumbo


----------



## Ukpandagirl

myluvofbags said:


> Miss Siena's first day out.



Oooo I really like this design. Is she bigger than a speedy 30. Would you say? 
Are you liking her?? Lovely charms too.


----------



## myluvofbags

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oooo I really like this design. Is she bigger than a speedy 30. Would you say?
> Are you liking her?? Lovely charms too.



Thank you. My SA brought out both the speedy 25 and 30. It was bigger than the 25 and about the same as the 30. I like the zipper opening. It opens up really wide. There are two sizes bigger than this one.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you. My SA brought out both the speedy 25 and 30. It was bigger than the 25 and about the same as the 30. I like the zipper opening. It opens up really wide. There are two sizes bigger than this one.



I might just have to have a good look at one of these when I'm next in London.


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren Tate dome satchel - Christmas gift from DH.


----------



## Mimmy

allyloupuppy said:


> My new bag I got for Christmas , Prada BR5138




Beautiful bag, allyloupuppy!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, allyloupuppy!



Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Sonia Rykiel Charming Line


----------



## Mimmy

Mariapia said:


> Sonia Rykiel Charming Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226273




Beautiful, Mariapia! The leather looks divine.


----------



## Livia1

Chanel black GH Jumbo


----------



## Mariapia

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, Mariapia! The leather looks divine.




Thank you, Mimmy![emoji3]


----------



## Minkette

Studded Sophie


----------



## Purseonafied

pmburk said:


> Ralph Lauren Tate dome satchel - Christmas gift from DH.



Nice!  The color is such a great neutral!  Great gift!


----------



## HeatherL

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie




Stunning!!


----------



## DeepConvNet

Issey Miyake Baobao


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new-to-me woven Balenciaga Work today.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag*


----------



## pmburk

Purseonafied said:


> Nice!  The color is such a great neutral!  Great gift!



Aw, thanks! 

Carrying it again today! Matches my car.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Some designers need to learn a thing or two about quality from Fendi. Today I carried Miss Fendi Chameleon which is now more than 2 years old.


----------



## Purseonafied

pmburk said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> Carrying it again today! Matches my car.



Certainly does!


----------



## beachkaka

Alexander McQueen mini padlock


----------



## dangerouscurves

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3228096
> 
> Alexander McQueen mini padlock




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Reissue*


----------



## HesitantShopper

Roots small grace satchel in navy.


----------



## Minkette

Black Mini MAB (Rebecca Minkoff)


----------



## Purseonafied

dangerouscurves said:


> Some designers need to learn a thing or two about quality from Fendi. Today I carried Miss Fendi Chameleon which is now more than 2 years old.
> View attachment 3227350


That is a thing of beauty!  The leather and the color are absolutely top notch!  Love it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Purseonafied said:


> That is a thing of beauty!  The leather and the color are absolutely top notch!  Love it!




Thank you! [emoji9]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

my new Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Weekend shopper said:


> Goyard Burgundy St. Louis GM
> View attachment 3223005




Love this color!


----------



## Scully Piper

Loungefly Disney Villains with Cheshire Cat bag charm


----------



## crazyasiangirl

new favorite I wore out last night


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HesitantShopper said:


> Roots small grace satchel in navy.
> 
> View attachment 3228232



cute pic !


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Mimmy

crazyasiangirl said:


> View attachment 3228816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new favorite I wore out last night




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Julian in Moon
View attachment 3228994


----------



## crazyasiangirl

can someone recommend me for a good cobbler to fix this? Lol!


----------



## HotMama2007

MC Speedy 30 &#128156;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pollie-Jean said:


> cute pic !



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

Happy New Year!! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Sparkletastic

crazyasiangirl said:


> View attachment 3228816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new favorite I wore out last night



Love this bag! I think the unique Boys are the best. I know you must really enjoy wearing her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> Loungefly Disney Villains with Cheshire Cat bag charm


This has to win the award for cutest bag / charm combo ever!


----------



## hikkichan

Balenciaga First in Ardoise


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again*


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies, mr fill n zip
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29639217&postcount=206


----------



## Minkette

Longchamp Neo Le Pliage


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Paraty 
View attachment 3230218


----------



## dangerouscurves

crazyasiangirl said:


> View attachment 3229012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone recommend me for a good cobbler to fix this? Lol!




Girl! You need a miracle for that one, not a cobbler. What happened?


----------



## Arlene619

I haven't took this one out for a while, my pochette metis


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> I haven't took this one out for a while, my pochette metis




Beautiful. Do you know if they have this style in Empreinte leather?


----------



## Arlene619

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful. Do you know if they have this style in Empreinte leather?



No, but that would be an awesome bag ! They do have a empreiente crossbody bag that's similar in some ways but no s-lock. The empreiente leather is gorgeous.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> No, but that would be an awesome bag ! They do have a empreiente crossbody bag that's similar in some ways but no s-lock. The empreiente leather is gorgeous.




Too bad but I hope they'll have it one day [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Marc Jacobss Flame Red 54


----------



## dyyong

Chloe Marcie ^_^


----------



## Mimmy

msd_bags said:


> Marc Jacobss Flame Red 54
> 
> View attachment 3230394




Beautiful bag, msd!


----------



## gswpurse

Monday blues...ultramarine ps11 & neon blue mulberry tree french purse


----------



## umlm

my Noumea Hermes vintage


----------



## dyyong

My Ruby &#128525;


----------



## immigratty

Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for. 

Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail


----------



## Mimmy

gswpurse said:


> Monday blues...ultramarine ps11 & neon blue mulberry tree french purse




Wow, what a beautiful blue combo, gswpurse!


----------



## Mimmy

umlm said:


> my Noumea Hermes vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231040



Lovely vintage, Hermes!



dyyong said:


> My Ruby [emoji7]



Gorgeous Jypsiere, dyyong!


----------



## Mimmy

immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail




Whoa, this bag is stunning, immigratty! Perfect for a big "first of the year" event!


----------



## immigratty

Mimmy said:


> Whoa, this bag is stunning, immigratty! Perfect for a big "first of the year" event!



Thanx so much. I rarely break her out, but I just had to today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> My Ruby &#128525;



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm so grooving on my Monogram Speedy 25.


----------



## dyyong

thank you!!


----------



## aundria17

Minkoff graffiti love


----------



## Arlene619

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful. Do you know if they have this style in Empreinte leather?



I was browsing on the lv website and they do have something similar to the pochette Metis but in the Empreinte leather.  It's called the saint germain, they're gorgeous! Ofcourse they're more pricey than the pochette Metis lol.


----------



## gswpurse

thanks mimmy! blue is my fav color...


----------



## monksmom

aundria17 said:


> Minkoff graffiti love



This Rebecca Minkoff Love Crossbody in the Graffiti print is gorgeous!


----------



## Piarpreet

Carolina Herrera  this bag so much i bougt this one this year and the black version 2 years ago


----------



## Piarpreet

Details
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pave and pearls


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> Chloe Paraty
> View attachment 3230218



sigh - I still want a Paraty!  Is this one metallic?  It has a beautiful sheen...


----------



## klynneann

dyyong said:


> My Ruby &#128525;



Love the bag charm on your beautiful Jypsiere!  Very different.



immigratty said:


> Took her out, she's a bit light for the winter, but I love this bag, and have a big "first of the year" event that she is perfect for.
> 
> Gucci Lady Bamboo Top Handle Bag with Python detail



Just beautiful, immigratty!  I don't think she's light for the winter, I think she's perfect.


----------



## klynneann

Have been feeling a pull for my Marcie for a few days now, so I finally took her out.


----------



## klynneann

aundria17 said:


> Minkoff graffiti love



You're already set for 2016 with the 2016 Pantone colors of the year!  Very pretty.  



Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3231971
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera  this bag so much i bougt this one this year and the black version 2 years ago



Love how your bag and shoes match!


----------



## immigratty

klynneann said:


> Love the bag charm on your beautiful Jypsiere!  Very different.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful, immigratty!  I don't think she's light for the winter, I think she's perfect.



thanx so much


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Speedy 30


----------



## dyyong

we had very mild winter until now, almost fully bundle with my J28


----------



## Mariapia

klynneann said:


> Have been feeling a pull for my Marcie for a few days now, so I finally took her out.




Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, Mariapia!  Always love your posts.


----------



## klynneann

dyyong said:


> we had very mild winter until now, almost fully bundle with my J28



Looks great on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My black Coach Legacy Courtenay.


----------



## dyyong

klynneann said:


> Looks great on you!



thank you!


----------



## kkim005

gswpurse said:


> Monday blues...ultramarine ps11 & neon blue mulberry tree french purse



Love them in blue!


----------



## kkim005

Me and my PS1 today


----------



## Esquared72

klynneann said:


> sigh - I still want a Paraty!  Is this one metallic?  It has a beautiful sheen...




Thanks! It's just the way the natural light was hitting the bag. Here's another picture that's more true to the Rock color. [emoji4]
View attachment 3232526


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> Thanks! It's just the way the natural light was hitting the bag. Here's another picture that's more true to the Rock color. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3232526



Wow, even better!  Great bag, eehlers, thanks for the extra pic.


----------



## klynneann

kkim005 said:


> Me and my PS1 today



Great color on this PS1!


----------



## kkim005

klynneann said:


> Great color on this PS1!


Thank you its an oldie! Aged smoke colour


----------



## Sparkletastic

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so grooving on my Monogram Speedy 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231395



I LOVE that purse charm!!  Great choice for the bag!!!



aundria17 said:


> Minkoff graffiti love


What a pretty bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Suede Polly


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

My good old pre loved new to me coach rhyder 24


----------



## umlm

taking this out today


----------



## dyyong

Oldie but goodie ^_^


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Chanel Lambskin (21 years old now!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Oldie but goodie ^_^



I like this bag!

----

I'm sick of winter already! &#128545;  I'm going for a little fire in my day with one of my favorite bags - red Prada Small double zip.


----------



## myluvofbags

Tivoli PM today


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude.


----------



## umlm

Mimmy said:


> Lovely vintage, Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Jypsiere, dyyong!



Thank you Mimmy,

Vintage Hermes still has very good quality compare to many brand new bags.


----------



## Alcat34

Currently using my Tory Burch Small York Tote in French Gray (: one of my favorites right now


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry medium lily in mushroom grey


----------



## dyyong

my SLP today ^_^


----------



## remainsilly

lotusflowerbaum said:


> My good old pre loved new to me coach rhyder 24



Nice!
You posted a reviews thread for your bags--so kind & helpful, thanks.


----------



## Apelila

My all time favorite Alma BB&#128153;


----------



## AbbyJ90




----------



## AbbyJ90

My new Rebecca Minkoff mini perry satchel!![emoji173]&#65039;it!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Shearling backpack


----------



## Mimmy

Apelila said:


> My all time favorite Alma BB[emoji170]




Aww, so cute! Love the Burberry bear too, Apelila!


----------



## Mimmy

AbbyJ90 said:


> View attachment 3234554



Soo pretty with your Kate Spade wallet!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Shearling backpack



You definitely have the coolest bags, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Mariapia

Mimmy said:


> Soo pretty with your Kate Spade wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely have the coolest bags, Pollie-Jean!




And the coolest coats![emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki
View attachment 3234778


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> You definitely have the coolest bags, Pollie-Jean!





Mariapia said:


> And the coolest coats![emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;




I'm very pleased with your compliments


----------



## dyyong

Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## angiecake

rebecca minkoff regan satchel


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## Apelila

Mimmy said:


> Aww, so cute! Love the Burberry bear too, Apelila!


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

dyyong said:


> Happy Friday!!!!



Nice texture on this one. Adore the lamb fob....


----------



## Weekend shopper

Carrying my LV Metis Mono today


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue


----------



## elastigirl73

My new and quirky Anya Hindmarch Smiley Slouch Top-handle Bag in Petrol Blue.  It is feather-light and the leather so very soft.  Love it!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my LV Menthe Alma GM today


----------



## Morenita21

Just bought this gorgeous Dolce & Gabbana bag!  Awesome deal!!


----------



## angiecake

Longchamp Roseau


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled leather [emoji294]&#65039;


----------



## purse mommy

angiecake said:


> Longchamp Roseau




Great bag! And the color is amazing


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled leather [emoji294]&#65039;
> View attachment 3236702




Beautiful color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Minkette

RM Love


----------



## Lpxjs mimnrtd

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!



I actually found an online brand based out of Portland that is AMAZING! they leather and quality is worth so much more than they go for! Literally have been wearing it all month long since they just opened in December 2015.
I ordered the Pack. Gotta say it's amazing and since I don't even look at my Louise's anymore.

kozhanumbers.comhttp://41.media.tumblr.com/3950c6c1b1798ca2b0bc023a31813e52/tumblr_ntr2saV3kE1us8m4qo1_1280.jpg


----------



## jax818

Lv indigo petite noe


----------



## candysheree

Burberry Canterbury tote, small, she's held up great for 3 years still looks new!


----------



## dyyong

small long champ for the down pour day


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Totally MM


----------



## immigratty

Black Gucci Studded Bamboo Handle Bag. I LOVE this bag.


----------



## dyyong

Monday running errands, too many charms? &#128540;


----------



## LI94

Celine Mini Luggage [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dejahlovelee

LI94 said:


> View attachment 3238484
> 
> Celine Mini Luggage [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Gorgeous [emoji30][emoji30][emoji7]


----------



## LI94

dejahlovelee said:


> Gorgeous [emoji30][emoji30][emoji7]



Hihi, thanks!


----------



## Christy0230

Hermes Massai.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved Bal Velo again


----------



## westvillage

My easy, comfy Hermes Trim ll


----------



## dyyong

white & black &#128526;


----------



## angiecake

My ivanka ***** turner satchel. A sleeker, simpler, cheaper ps1 inspired bag imo, and so many compartments!




Review on the blog!


----------



## Piarpreet

My fendi mini btw


----------



## gswpurse

Carrying my almost 8 yo bag today...miu miu vitello lux


----------



## dyyong

ikea hauling today &#128540;


----------



## tatertot

dyyong said:


> Monday running errands, too many charms? [emoji12]





No such thing as too many charms Gorgeous as always!



Today I'm carrying my Reed Krakoff tote. Great thick leather for the nasty weather out:snowballs:


----------



## CoachCruiser

My gorgeous Michael Kors "Ellie" clutch with strap - got it for a steal at a major Macy's sale. I've wanted it since I saw it at full price!!!  Using it for the first time today.


----------



## CoachCruiser

gswpurse said:


> Carrying my almost 8 yo bag today...miu miu vitello lux


LOVE your bag!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

First time out for this handbag. Found out I love it. YSL Easy Sac in pony hair


----------



## Piarpreet

CoachCruiser said:


> My gorgeous Michael Kors "Ellie" clutch with strap - got it for a steal at a major Macy's sale. I've wanted it since I saw it at full price!!!  Using it for the first time today.




Loving the jewels!


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachCruiser said:


> My gorgeous Michael Kors "Ellie" clutch with strap - got it for a steal at a major Macy's sale. I've wanted it since I saw it at full price!!!  Using it for the first time today.



Gorgeous it is!


----------



## pippy1958

Hi,
I am using my "The Row" black leather mini backpack.  Unfortunately the leather drawstring is getting very tatty!


----------



## Esquared72

Kooba Parker
View attachment 3241814


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I'm carrying my new Longchamp crossbody saddle bag. The Quadri leather is soft and lightweight and textured to resist scratches. It's a medium-sized bag that's perfect for me, 11 x 9 x 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cosmopolitan said:


> I'm carrying my new Longchamp crossbody saddle bag. The Quadri leather is soft and lightweight and textured to resist scratches. It's a medium-sized bag that's perfect for me, 11 x 9 x 3 1/2 inches.



There is something about saddle bags I really love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sparkletastic said:


> There is something about saddle bags I really love!



Yes they seem to be making a resurgence.  PurseBlog recently posted about saddle bags: http://www.purseblog.com/trends/saddle-bags-under-600-dollars/


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## dyyong

Italian today &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Morenita21

My oldie, but a goodie Stephanie DVF bag.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough satchel in washed Chambray


----------



## msd_bags

LV monogram Stresa


----------



## aundria17

Alexander Wang rose gold rocco


----------



## beachkaka

love this little one.


----------



## allyloupuppy

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough satchel in washed Chambray



Beautiful color


----------



## Minkette

Use my MK Riley all week.


----------



## Esquared72

Alexander Wang Donna 
View attachment 3242858


----------



## dejahlovelee

Mussette Salsa GM [emoji7]


----------



## Jana123

my plum Chloe Marcie zippy. Probably my favourite and most carried day to day bag.


----------



## IriSka2340

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini


It's beautiful. So cute, I like it


----------



## IriSka2340

eehlers said:


> Alexander Wang Donna
> View attachment 3242858


We can see a bag and its designer here


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Jana123 said:


> View attachment 3243197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my plum Chloe Marcie zippy. Probably my favourite and most carried day to day bag.




The color of this is gorgeous!


----------



## beachkaka




----------



## Piarpreet

medium caviar flap ghw  my first classic


----------



## Mimmy

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3243695



Beautiful, beachkaka! Love that you are rockin' it with flip flops!



Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3243749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium caviar flap ghw  my first classic



Another beautiful bag, Piarpreet! Looks great on you!


----------



## Jana123

VerucaSalt921 said:


> The color of this is gorgeous!




Thank you, Veruca. I really love it too...


----------



## Sparkletastic

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3243695



Love your bag!  I've been thinking about adding something similar to my collection. So versatile! &#128512;


----------



## Esquared72

RM Julian in Moon 
View attachment 3244114


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chanel medallion tote, black


----------



## Piarpreet

Peekaboo monster


----------



## debssx3

ted baker tote in bright pink


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## Mimmy

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gucci Soho Disco
> View attachment 3244724




Great looking, bag! Love it with your jeans and flats!


----------



## Dmurphy1

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gucci Soho Disco
> View attachment 3244724


Love the bag, and the shoes !!!! Especially with the distressed jeans. You nailed it WOW !!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mimmy said:


> Great looking, bag! Love it with your jeans and flats!



Thank you!![emoji7][emoji7]



Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the bag, and the shoes !!!! Especially with the distressed jeans. You nailed it WOW !!!




Thank you very much!!![emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Hillier
View attachment 3245070


----------



## HeartMyMJs

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Hillier
> View attachment 3245070




Love the Hillier!


----------



## Esquared72

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the Hillier!




Thanks! Definitely one of my top go-to bags.


----------



## chessmont

Dalle Mie Mani croc embossed backpack


----------



## bagarella

Longchamp i have a lot to carry around today


----------



## candysheree

I love this Rebecca minkoff Mac bag!


----------



## dooluvbags

Goyard St. Louis tote GM in black


----------



## Bella2016

Alexander McQueen padlock croc


----------



## gswpurse

it's miu miu bow satchel today


----------



## CoachCruiser

Fabulous fringe crossbody by Saint Laurent! Love the black chrome hardware and the leather is so soft.


----------



## chessmont

CoachCruiser said:


> Fabulous fringe crossbody by Saint Laurent! Love the black chrome hardware and the leather is so soft.


very cool bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough satchel in textured leather  in milk


----------



## CoachCruiser

chessmont said:


> very cool bag!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## tatertot

Going with my woven Bal GSH Work today[emoji175]


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> Going with my woven Bal GSH Work today[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247026




Gorgeous!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Gucci black Disco today.*


----------



## FunBagz

My M/L black caviar Classic Flap has been my companion for a couple days now.


----------



## Piarpreet

Chloe mini hudson and aquazurra boots. I live in cali but on well.... I liked them lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Chanel Jumbo


----------



## carterazo

Coach pebbled leather Dufflette in denim.


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Coach pebbled leather Dufflette in denim.



I wanted a Dufflette but I could only ever find red, black or tan, and I already have bags in those colors. I would have loved this one - so pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my LV Ramages Neverfull  today


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> I wanted a Dufflette but I could only ever find red, black or tan, and I already have bags in those colors. I would have loved this one - so pretty!



Thank you! 
I hear you.  I've had that happen to me quite a few times.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Mussette Salsa GM


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> I hear you.  I've had that happen to me quite a few times.



sigh.  Well, I guess it's best for the wallet.


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> sigh.  Well, I guess it's best for the wallet.



Yes, that's what I tell myself.


----------



## tenKrat

My Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos leather. So chewy. Yum!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## Sparkletastic

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gucci Soho Disco
> View attachment 3244724



Love the combo of your jeans and flats with the bag. 



Bella2016 said:


> Alexander McQueen padlock croc



Too cute with the Pom Pon. I love the mix of edgy and sweet!



gswpurse said:


> it's miu miu bow satchel today



LOVE this with the charm! It's a perfect accent to a bag I've always admired. Great choices!



FunBagz said:


> My M/L black caviar Classic Flap has been my companion for a couple days now.





HeartMyMJs said:


> My Chanel Jumbo
> View attachment 3247456



GORGEOUS Chanels!! &#128525; And you two just made me more puzzled. I had just decided I want a black caviar classic flap and am debating on which size.  Both of yours are beautiful!!!  

----
My choice for today: Chanel Jumbo in black patent.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the combo of your jeans and flats with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Chanels!! [emoji7] And you two just made me more puzzled. I had just decided I want a black caviar classic flap and am debating on which size.  Both of yours are beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> My choice for today: Chanel Jumbo in black patent.




Thank you!!  Your bag is gorgeous!!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## alansgail

tenKrat said:


> My Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos leather. So chewy. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3248205


Just want to take a huge bite out of this.......gorgeous!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada shoulder bag


----------



## FunBagz

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the combo of your jeans and flats with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute with the Pom Pon. I love the mix of edgy and sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this with the charm! It's a perfect accent to a bag I've always admired. Great choices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Chanels!! &#128525; And you two just made me more puzzled. I had just decided I want a black caviar classic flap and am debating on which size.  Both of yours are beautiful!!!
> 
> ----
> My choice for today: Chanel Jumbo in black patent.



Thank you, Sparkletastic.  And that is a lovely patent you have!  In my opinion, you can't go wrong with either size! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tuned83

Jumbo today.


----------



## Bella2016

Givenchy antigona and McQueen Python  wallet


----------



## Fgl11

LV Bloomsbury - my go to!


----------



## Mariapia

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my LV Ramages Neverfull  today
> View attachment 3248058




Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

tenKrat said:


> My Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos leather. So chewy. Yum!
> 
> View attachment 3248205







alansgail said:


> Just want to take a huge bite out of this.......gorgeous!




+1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mariapia said:


> Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## l.ch.

Yesterday to work: my old Bally bag and LV pochette in DA. The color of the bag is actually lighter, more like a blue denim color.


----------



## gswpurse

brought my balenciaga gris fossile city out for lunch today


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Fgl11

gswpurse said:


> brought my balenciaga gris fossile city out for lunch today




I love the color!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aundria17 said:


> Minkoff graffiti love



I luv this! Very unique.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dyyong said:


> Italian today &#65533;&#65533;



That bag is divine! I wish I could touch it


----------



## HandbagDiva354

manons88 said:


> Fossil



Nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke  small lock satchel
> 
> View attachment 3107878



Great bag!


----------



## Adaniels729

Lanvin trilogy bowling bag


----------



## carterazo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Great bag!



Thanks!


----------



## gswpurse

thanks fgl11


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BovinaRabbit said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft Hobo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3121024



I have this EXACT bag...I love her!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## SakuraSakura

My Speedy 25 with the works.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada


----------



## natalienat518

Hey y'all! New member here. I'm carrying a MK Grayson Mirror Satchel in silver 

I'm enjoying every minute of being here


----------



## jcver

Balenciaga part time


----------



## tatertot

Reed Krakoff tote for me today[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## gswpurse

mulberry alexa


----------



## QueenLouis

Chloe' Marcie with Coach X Peanuts wallet. [emoji39]


----------



## Ludmilla

jcver said:


> Balenciaga part time




Cute picture! [emoji4]



QueenLouis said:


> Chloe' Marcie with Coach X Peanuts wallet. [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3251893




Just love your Marcie! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## dyyong

tatertot said:


> Reed Krakoff tote for me today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251873



lovely!! may I know by who the charm?


----------



## chessmont

Big Buddha fake leather. But it's a fun worry free bag


----------



## tatertot

dyyong said:


> lovely!! may I know by who the charm?



Thank you! It's a Marc Jacobs charm


----------



## beachkaka

I am a small bag girl.


----------



## Livia1

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3252603
> 
> I am a small bag girl.




Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Mimmy

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3252603
> 
> I am a small bag girl.




Gorgeous small bag, beachkaka!


----------



## soramillay

Carrying my burgundy Rudsak Alep satchel today. I have this bag also in black, and they come with tiny flashlights, so handy!


----------



## dyyong

tatertot said:


> Thank you! It's a Marc Jacobs charm



oh mine!! yes yes yes!! the Dancer!!!! Thank you tatertot!! :kiss:


----------



## FunBagz

Sensible Tote Tuesday for me today.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

candysheree said:


> View attachment 3245112
> View attachment 3245113
> View attachment 3245114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this Rebecca minkoff Mac bag!



Looks great on you!


----------



## ichan

QueenLouis said:


> Chloe' Marcie with Coach X Peanuts wallet. [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3251893



Beautiful color on your Marcie! The color looks great all year long. 







FunBagz said:


> Sensible Tote Tuesday for me today.



Great tote FunBagz! The leather looks sooo divine. 

This week I'm carrying Alexander McQueen small black padlock in stamped croc, here waiting in a doctor's office. Just started using this bag, the leather smell is so divine I wish it would smell like this forever!


----------



## Merkitten

Carried my very first Louis Vuitton purchase for the first time today [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

QueenLouis said:


> Chloe' Marcie with Coach X Peanuts wallet. [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3251893




[emoji173]&#65039; this combo!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

ichan said:


> Beautiful color on your Marcie! The color looks great all year long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tote FunBagz! The leather looks sooo divine.
> 
> This week I'm carrying Alexander McQueen small black padlock in stamped croc, here waiting in a doctor's office. Just started using this bag, the leather smell is so divine I wish it would smell like this forever!




Omg I am DEAD! [emoji33] 
That bag is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## alansgail

Carrying my goatskin box bag that I had custom made by LaurelDassoLeathers on Etsy!
Hard for me to carry anything else these days but I'm trying to take some of my other bags out now and then


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Riding shot gun this evening...[emoji379]



3.1 Phillip Lim Small Ryder Satchel with added Alexander Wang Runway Pouch and Bike Chain [emoji111]&#127995;


----------



## mbaldino

alansgail said:


> Carrying my goatskin box bag that I had custom made by LaurelDassoLeathers on Etsy!
> Hard for me to carry anything else these days but I'm trying to take some of my other bags out now and then




How do you like the bag?  I saw it on her site the other day.


----------



## alansgail

It's my favorite bag that I've ever owned! Lightweight yet roomy, beautiful leather and very well constructed.
I'll buy from her again!


----------



## ichan

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> Omg I am DEAD! [emoji33]
> That bag is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;



Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco again*


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


>



is that shearling or suede or?  simply GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> is that shearling or suede or?  simply GORGEOUS!!



Thank you , dyong 
It's shearlingandsuede and I'm in love


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Orange Gucci Disco today


----------



## Livia1

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Orange Gucci Disco today
> View attachment 3256104




Gorgeous!


Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City today.


----------



## Kendie26

my black Chanel Perforated Drill Large Flap bag


----------



## myluvofbags

My MK tricolor Miranda


----------



## allyloupuppy

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Orange Gucci Disco today
> View attachment 3256104



Love it!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City today.



Thank you 



allyloupuppy said:


> Love it!!



Thank you


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> My MK tricolor Miranda




Beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

Excited to use my new Celine Micro for her 1st day out on the town!


----------



## Piarpreet

Obsessed with my boy


----------



## BeachBagGal

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Orange Gucci Disco today
> View attachment 3256104



Cute! What a FUN color!



myluvofbags said:


> My MK tricolor Miranda



So lovely!


----------



## Weekend shopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! What a FUN color!
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely!



Thank you


----------



## chessmont

Dalle Mie Mani small bowler tan with navy piping


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## onepiece101

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to use my new Celine Micro for her 1st day out on the town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257088



Is that the goatskin dark taupe color? If so, I just recently purchased the nano version of it! Love the color and the texture, so versatile and durable!


----------



## onepiece101

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3257193
> 
> View attachment 3257194
> 
> 
> Obsessed with my boy



Love love love that iridescent green color, so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

onepiece101 said:


> Is that the goatskin dark taupe color? If so, I just recently purchased the nano version of it! Love the color and the texture, so versatile and durable!



Hi there! It's dark taupe in bullhide leather. Glad you love the color & texture as I do...congrats on your Nano!


----------



## PewPew

chessmont said:


> Dalle Mie Mani small bowler tan with navy piping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257406



Oh yum, Tan & Navy is such a great combo for this bag! Laurel's leathers are so lovely. She is making a frame bag for me that I'm looking forward to fondling! :buttercup:


----------



## chessmont

Cool!  I have 2 of her kiss lock bags if that is what you are Referring to


----------



## PewPew

chessmont said:


> Cool!  I have 2 of her kiss lock bags if that is what you are Referring to



Yes, that's the one! I'm usually a big bag/tote gal, but I really dig the kiss lock bag. Classy, but edgy.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying this mini mac today.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Carrying this mini mac today.
> 
> View attachment 3258292



it! So cool!


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe by Massaccesi


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Zhoe by Massaccesi
> 
> View attachment 3258654




Oh that's pretty! Is that merino leather?


----------



## carterazo

Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## rubyslippers01

Carrying my vintage 9' Diana Flap *swoon!*


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GH Jumbo*


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Totally MM & Mussette Salsa GM


----------



## chessmont

Chanel large Coco Cabas


----------



## jcver

YSL Muse Two


----------



## ivdw

Love that!!


----------



## eviexo

rubyslippers01 said:


> Carrying my vintage 9' Diana Flap *swoon!*
> 
> View attachment 3259192
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259193




GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## mallorykramer

jcver said:


> YSL Muse Two


so cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Using 1 of my very favorites- Mulberry Bayswater in mole grey


----------



## ralewi

Michael Kors Izzy reversible tote at work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dior Black Patent Cannage Tote


----------



## CiiCii

mrsinsyder said:


> bright bag for a sunny day :d
> 
> View attachment 3092805


i. Love. This.


----------



## CiiCii

Carried her for the first time today- she went beautifully with the gray-blue sky we had today


----------



## Jchunossow

Henri Bendel Jetsetter Backpack in black.


----------



## chessmont

CiiCii said:


> Carried her for the first time today- she went beautifully with the gray-blue sky we had today



Is this Tosca?  It is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough satchel in washed Chambray


----------



## jcver

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough satchel in washed Chambray



Nice one &#128525;


----------



## jcver

Because it's raining today, I opted for my old and dirty Prada canvas tote &#128514;


----------



## Kendie26

CiiCii said:


> Carried her for the first time today- she went beautifully with the gray-blue sky we had today



To die for color!!! Ridiculously beautiful!!!! LOVE


----------



## umlm

these days, i go out with my Kelly 35 Vintage


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## SEWDimples

myluvofbags said:


> My MK tricolor Miranda



Love it. Miranda is one of my favorite MK styles. I have the black Miranda with zip top.


----------



## myluvofbags

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. Miranda is one of my favorite MK styles. I have the black Miranda with zip top.



Thank you.  I wish the zip tops came out when I got my Miranda's. A great security feature.


----------



## ralewi

Coach Plum Cambridge


----------



## Cityfashionista

Blue Jean Hermes Birkin 35


----------



## carterazo

jcver said:


> Nice one &#128525;



Thanks!


----------



## CiiCii

Kendie26 said:


> To die for color!!! Ridiculously beautiful!!!! LOVE


Thank you so much. I do love her


----------



## CiiCii

Cityfashionista said:


> Blue Jean Hermes Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261038


oh this is lovely


----------



## Cityfashionista

CiiCii said:


> oh this is lovely




Thank you. [emoji7]


----------



## Cityfashionista

Yesterday's bag Hermes Birkin gold 35


----------



## CiiCii

chessmont said:


> Is this Tosca?  It is one of my favorite colors.


It is Tosca. So lively and surprising neutral.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Bright Cabbage "sparkle tweed" Mulberry Bayswater today[emoji175]


----------



## BlueCherry

Cityfashionista said:


> Blue Jean Hermes Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261038




Totally exquisite [emoji170]


----------



## dyyong

jcver said:


> YSL Muse Two



THIS is absolutely in my top 5 favorites!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

CiiCii said:


> Carried her for the first time today- she went beautifully with the gray-blue sky we had today



What a pretty pink bag!


jcver said:


> Because it's raining today, I opted for my old and dirty Prada canvas tote &#128514;


Totally get it. Everyone needs a bag that you can go to and not have to baby.  You just did it in style!



pbnjam said:


> Carrying this mini mac today.



Almost missed this cutie! Is that an iridescent chain? What a lovely accent to the black leather!!!


----------



## jcver

dyyong said:


> THIS is absolutely in my top 5 favorites!! Gorgeous!!



Yes, it is &#128561; 
Thank you &#128525;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today: Coach pebbled Prairie satchel with chain in nude.


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss Siena PM


----------



## dyyong

Hermes Evelyn PM I ^_^


----------



## jenscloudcloset

Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!


----------



## Amazona

jenscloudcloset said:


> Creative minds wanted!! I'm new and looking to repair or take off Louis Vuitton bucket bag sticky "come off" lining myself to get down to the soft lining material. There is a few YouTube videos on this but it just tries to sell you some homemade solution for 50 bucks + ship :smileand they don't explain their "secret potion" of coarse! I've heard nail polish remover and goo gone but that freaks me out. Plsss help! Any suggestions tricks & techniques that can save my bag are so so welcomed!



I don't think this thread is the right one. There's a Vuitton subforum and one for bag maintenance that might be able to help you?


----------



## eviexo

On our way home... [emoji16]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

eviexo said:


> On our way home... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262672




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eviexo

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks! I love my new friend


----------



## ivdw

Which brand is it? Love it!


----------



## jcver

eviexo said:


> on our way home... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262672



&#128076;&#127997;&#128525;


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Having a Prada moment[emoji7]


----------



## umlm

this one for everyday bag


----------



## Amazona

ivdw said:


> Which brand is it? Love it!



If you're referring to the pink lusciousness at the top of the page, it's a Proenza Schouler PS1.


----------



## LLC

Cityfashionista said:


> Yesterday's bag Hermes Birkin gold 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261089





*FAINTS.


----------



## Cityfashionista

Thanks. These are my companions today. I'm in Paris and 2 of them I just purchased


----------



## ralewi




----------



## Rani

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today: Coach pebbled Prairie satchel with chain in nude.



Lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Rani said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

In honor of National Wear Red Day - Go Red for Women .... wearing my red KS cutie




https://www.goredforwomen.org/wear-red-day/


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> In honor of National Wear Red Day - Go Red for Women .... wearing my red KS cutie
> 
> View attachment 3263307
> 
> 
> https://www.goredforwomen.org/wear-red-day/




Very cute! If only I knew, I would have went for a red bag too. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dejahlovelee

Totally Damier Ebene MM and my Multicolore Agenda GM &#129412;


----------



## eviexo

jcver said:


> &#128076;&#127997;&#128525;





ivdw said:


> Which brand is it? Love it!





Amazona said:


> If you're referring to the pink lusciousness at the top of the page, it's a Proenza Schouler PS1.



Yup - Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Raspberry. 50% off on the PS website + no tax... She's my new BFF


----------



## Trudysmom

Took out my new Speedy Bandouliere for the first time today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! If only I knew, I would have went for a red bag too. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks! Awww that's too bad. &#128577;


----------



## Sparkletastic

eviexo said:


> On our way home... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262672



What a pretty color and great purse charm!!!



Chinese Warrior said:


> Having a Prada moment[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263003



All Prada moments are great moments. Love the tote. Enjoy!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Trudysmom said:


> Took out my new Speedy Bandouliere for the first time today.



Perfect size


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Multipocket
View attachment 3264124


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today*


----------



## Ness7386

My Arcadia came to work with me today.  I don't see many people carrying them anymore, but I still think they have a classic look.


----------



## bagloverny

My gorgeous new Dior so black Diorissimo in medium!


----------



## Amazona

bagloverny said:


> My gorgeous new Dior so black Diorissimo in medium!



WOW!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagloverny said:


> My gorgeous new Dior so black Diorissimo in medium!


I've seen you post this bag several times. Each time I just swoon and it makes me happy!   This is the perfect bag. Really. Just perfect. Let me be selfish and ask you to please keep wearing it and please keep posting action shots of it. Love, love, LOVE this bag!!!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## bagloverny

Amazona said:


> WOW!



Thanks!


----------



## bagloverny

Sparkletastic said:


> I've seen you post this bag several times. Each time I just swoon and it makes me happy!   This is the perfect bag. Really. Just perfect. Let me be selfish and ask you to please keep wearing it and please keep posting action shots of it. Love, love, LOVE this bag!!!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Aww thanks so much! That's so sweet. I agree it's the perfect bag and pictures don't even do it justice! I'm so glad I got it.  I will definitely post more pictures, I plan to wear it a LOT &#128525;


----------



## tenKrat

My Flora in African Bronze leather by Massaccesi. Super cute!


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> View attachment 3265100



OMG!  That bag is divine!  &#128561;&#128516;&#128561; Dooney & Bourke is so underrated on these boards - ESPECIALLY the Alto line. I love my orange Alto but your red is stunning. Yum!!!!


----------



## klynneann

eehlers said:


> Marc Jacobs Multipocket
> View attachment 3264124



I love this color!


----------



## klynneann

bagloverny said:


> My gorgeous new Dior so black Diorissimo in medium!



Wow!   Gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> View attachment 3265100



Love this color!  Was just talking to a friend today about how D&B leather is so underrated!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City, third day in a row*


----------



## jcver

My sunday bag, Celine Boogie pony-hair with my LV Clemence wallet


----------



## Mimmy

tenKrat said:


> My Flora in African Bronze leather by Massaccesi. Super cute!
> 
> View attachment 3264643



Looks beautiful with your dress, tenKrat!



carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> View attachment 3265100



Another stunner, carterazo!



jcver said:


> My sunday bag, Celine Boogie pony-hair with my LV Clemence wallet



Just beautiful, jcver! Great way to start Sunday!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  That bag is divine!  &#128561;&#128516;&#128561; Dooney & Bourke is so underrated on these boards - ESPECIALLY the Alto line. I love my orange Alto but your red is stunning. Yum!!!!


Thank you!!!  I agree D&B doesn't get the love it deserves.


klynneann said:


> Love this color!  Was just talking to a friend today about how D&B leather is so underrated!


Thanks, me too.   You're so right about D&B being underrated! 


Mimmy said:


> !
> Another stunner, carterazo!



Thank you!  She's pretty special.


----------



## Kendie26

My Balenciaga City


----------



## chessmont

My Artsy


----------



## umlm

my K32 brown was with me these 2 days


----------



## jcver

This! My everday bag, Miu miu hobo.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

eviexo said:


> On our way home... [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262672


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Gorgeous as always!!! what size is this? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> Gorgeous as always!!! what size is this? &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you , dyong ! It's medium . I think I found *my *bag ! It's just "me"


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dyong ! It's medium . I think I found *my *bag ! It's just "me"



You DID find "your" bag!! LOVE your look overall...GREAT pic!


----------



## Metope

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dyong ! It's medium . I think I found *my *bag ! It's just "me"



The medium Pandora really is the best! Yours looks like it was made for you and your outfit!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I haven't worn this bag in a little while so it's time to get her back in rotation. Black Shimmer Patent Jumbo Chanel Classic Flap w/ SHW.


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> You DID find "your" bag!! LOVE your look overall...GREAT pic!





Metope said:


> The medium Pandora really is the best! Yours looks like it was made for you and your outfit!



Thank you both 
To carry this bag feels like coming home :greengrin:


----------



## Mariapia

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Like all Bal fans, I am in love with Givenchy, Especially the Pandora![emoji8]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey


gorgeous bag and it maches so well with the interior of ur car


----------



## carterazo

tua said:


> gorgeous bag and it maches so well with the interior of ur car



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey



One of Cole Haan's many beauties. A big shout out to you that you keep it freshly in your rotation. Love it!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey





pbnjam said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 3267480



Perfect, perfect, perfect! And lovely.


----------



## Molly0

Dior


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> One of Cole Haan's many beauties. A big shout out to you that you keep it freshly in your rotation. Love it!



Thanks so much!  This bag actually made me like grey and use it. 






westvillage said:


> Perfect, perfect, perfect! And lovely.



Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

I went out to lunch with hubby today with my Speedy 25.


----------



## soramillay

pbnjam said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 3267480


Pbnjam, this is the best CNY bag ever!


----------



## ichan

pbnjam said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 3267480



Wow spot-on for CNY!

I've been wearing this medium Proenza Schouler PS1 in lagoon for over a week now.


----------



## pbnjam

ichan said:


> Wow spot-on for CNY!
> 
> I've been wearing this medium Proenza Schouler PS1 in lagoon for over a week now.







soramillay said:


> Pbnjam, this is the best CNY bag ever!







westvillage said:


> Perfect, perfect, perfect! And lovely.




Thank you all for the nice comments![emoji4]


----------



## EllieT

Soft and warm... Winter variant


----------



## Yuki85

EllieT said:


> Soft and warm... Winter variant




This is just so cute!


----------



## emorylight

pbnjam said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 3267480



That bag is spot on!  Happy Year of the Monkey!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Romy in mint.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Black Leather


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

My best friend, Lakis


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry medium lily in mushroom grey


----------



## loves

regular peekaboo (love this for travel) and cabin bag


----------



## VerucaSalt921

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium lily in mushroom grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269829




Your bag is beautiful & that little hand is too cute!


----------



## aisyaj

VerucaSalt921 said:


> Your bag is beautiful & that little hand is too cute!




Thank you ! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## jcver

This! Juicy Couture


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## aimee24

Long champ!


----------



## AliSentraille

A generic ASOS Holdall


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel perforated drill Flap


----------



## FunBagz

Rockin' my mini today...


----------



## Arlene619

FunBagz said:


> Rockin' my mini today...


Perfect! Such a beauty, I've been searching high and low for your bag, unfortunately I gave up lol.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy leather north / south satchel in cognac.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag today*


----------



## pursegirl3

LV petite noe in black epi leather, been around for decades  and still looks great!


----------



## anthrosphere

Rebecca Minkoff Isobel phone bag.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I love your bag, FunBagz!


----------



## GloriaQ

Just changed to this new bag for a taste of spring.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## jcver

My sunday bag LV Speedy 30


----------



## Norrsken

Anya Hindmarch Maxi Satchel


----------



## dyyong

Hermes Evelyn I


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade Corbin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade - Quinn


----------



## FunBagz

Arlene619 said:


> Perfect! Such a beauty, I've been searching high and low for your bag, unfortunately I gave up lol.





BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love your bag, FunBagz!



Thank you both!  Arlene, this bag is from 2016 Cruise, but was not released in the US (Europe and Asia only, I believe).  Hope you are able to track one down!   

My Stella McCartney Falabella Mini Tote/Mini Baby Bella for a casual day of errands over the weekend.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

Always carry MZ WALLACE on bad weather days... My small metro tote


----------



## gswpurse

carrying my red petit 2jours since yesterday


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## ichan

carterazo said:


> Coach Legacy leather north / south satchel in cognac.



Beautiful color and style! I noticed you got great Coach collections! 

Rebecca Minkoff studded crossbody today.


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me Prada, it was a Valentines Day present from my husband and I am BEYOND thrilled !!!


----------



## carterazo

ichan said:


> Beautiful color and style! I noticed you got great Coach collections!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff studded crossbody today.



Thanks! I am a big Coach leather fan.


----------



## Sparkletastic

GloriaQ said:


> Just changed to this new bag for a taste of spring.



Pretty!!!  Perfect for spring.


FunBagz said:


> Rockin' my mini today...



Lovely. The hardware is perfect.



ichan said:


> Rebecca Minkoff studded crossbody today.



I love this bag's style. Would love to see a modeling shot.


----------



## Mimmy

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Prada, it was a Valentines Day present from my husband and I am BEYOND thrilled !!!




Cool looking bag, Dmurphy! What a great Valentine's Day present!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mimmy said:


> Cool looking bag, Dmurphy! What a great Valentine's Day present!


Thanks so much Mimmy !!! I haven't felt this kind of purse love in a longggg time lol !!!


----------



## chessmont

LV Kimono


----------



## Dmurphy1

chessmont said:


> LV Kimono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274785


Stunning bag !!!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## chessmont

Dmurphy1 said:


> Stunning bag !!!! Thanks for sharing !!



Thank you


----------



## ichan

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag's style. Would love to see a modeling shot.



Thanks! I saw this bag first on Nicki Hilton.. I really like the way she wore it. 
I usually unzip the side zippers for more bag room.


----------



## Sparkletastic

chessmont said:


> LV Kimono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274785



Wow! Beautiful!



ichan said:


> Thanks! I saw this bag first on Nicki Hilton.. I really like the way she wore it.
> I usually unzip the side zippers for more bag room.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dyyong

FunBagz said:


> Thank you both!  Arlene, this bag is from 2016 Cruise, but was not released in the US (Europe and Asia only, I believe).  Hope you are able to track one down!
> 
> My Stella McCartney Falabella Mini Tote/Mini Baby Bella for a casual day of errands over the weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!



lovely!! can I ask is the chain comfortable?


----------



## FunBagz

dyyong said:


> lovely!! can I ask is the chain comfortable?



The chain is absolutely comfortable, both on the shoulder and cross-body. The bag itself is very light and it's small size doesn't allow for carrying anything too heavy.


----------



## chessmont

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow! Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

FunBagz said:


> The chain is absolutely comfortable, both on the shoulder and cross-body. The bag itself is very light and it's small size doesn't allow for carrying anything too heavy.



thank you!!


----------



## Venessa84

chessmont said:


> LV Kimono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274785


Gorgeous!


----------



## chessmont

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank You!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my red caviar Chanel jumbo. &#128522;


----------



## Tuned83

Anya Ostrich Gracie. Good oldie.


----------



## GloriaQ

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3276460
> 
> 
> Anya Ostrich Gracie. Good oldie.



So pretty!


----------



## Rbyar001

My favorite large Prada! It holds everything!!!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carried this bag yesterday to run around the city, carried today and for tomorrow at work. This is my brand new bag (bought last week), Fossil Karli Hobo in real red. Typical me goes out to find a nice black bag, comes home with an obnoxious (in a good way) color bag.


----------



## grnbri

Boho fringed medium PS1- par-tay in the front seat!


----------



## anthrosphere

grnbri said:


> Boho fringed medium PS1- par-tay in the front seat!
> View attachment 3276889



So gorgeous with the fringes! Love your bag! It's like business on top, and party on the bottom. I always lusted over this bag but the large PS1s never worked for me. I love to buy the mini/pouch version someday, though.

I carried my LV Speedy 25 today. Which proved to be a mistake because I bought a lot of stuf today and it was exhausting carrying all of those shopping bags + my heavy purse at the same time! Haha.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## March786

LV Damier neverful [emoji4]


----------



## grnbri

anthrosphere said:


> So gorgeous with the fringes! Love your bag! It's like business on top, and party on the bottom. I always lusted over this bag but the large PS1s never worked for me. I love to buy the mini/pouch version someday, though.
> 
> I carried my LV Speedy 25 today. Which proved to be a mistake because I bought a lot of stuf today and it was exhausting carrying all of those shopping bags + my heavy purse at the same time! Haha.




The pouch version is so cute!!!! I had the hardest time deciding between the medium and the pouch version and ultimately went bigger bc lifestyle (3 kids under 5 years).  Speedy is a classic and I'm surprised it is your heavy purse bc i find the coated canvas so lightweight- is yours epi?


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss LV Siracusa first day out.


----------



## aundria17

My new Alexander Wang iridescent stud bucket bag


----------



## Golightly55

I've been carrying my Mansur Gavriel black lady bag since mid-December, but this beauty arrived today, and I immediately switched over.  I have nothing like it in my collection.  #obsessed   The Loewe puzzle bag.


----------



## aundria17

Golightly55 said:


> I've been carrying my Mansur Gavriel black lady bag since mid-December, but this beauty arrived today, and I immediately switched over.  I have nothing like it in my collection.  #obsessed


Who makes this bag it is very cute


----------



## Golightly55

aundria17 said:


> Who makes this bag it is very cute


It's the Loewe puzzle bag.  Sorry!  Just edited my post to add.


----------



## anthrosphere

grnbri said:


> The pouch version is so cute!!!! I had the hardest time deciding between the medium and the pouch version and ultimately went bigger bc lifestyle (3 kids under 5 years).  Speedy is a classic and I'm surprised it is your heavy purse bc i find the coated canvas so lightweight- is yours epi?



My Speedy is Mono canvas, I had alot of stuff in my bag including the iPad mini with its smart cover and a bulky medium-sized makeup bag (which actually contains a small journal and a notepad), which made my light Speedy become a bit heavy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> My new Alexander Wang iridescent stud bucket bag



This bag makes me drool!  Those studs are insanely beautiful!  What jewelry do you wear with this bag?




Golightly55 said:


> I've been carrying my Mansur Gavriel black lady bag since mid-December, but this beauty arrived today, and I immediately switched over.  I have nothing like it in my collection.  #obsessed   The Loewe puzzle bag.


OH MY GOD!!!!!! &#128561;  This bag is mind shatteringly beautiful and unique!  Love, love, LOVE!


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag makes me drool!  Those studs are insanely beautiful!  What jewelry do you wear with this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!!! &#128561;  This bag is mind shatteringly beautiful and unique!  Love, love, LOVE!


I pretty much only wear small jewelry which is mostly white gold.


----------



## Arlene619

aundria17 said:


> My new Alexander Wang iridescent stud bucket bag


Omg I love your bucket bag!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## serenityneow

Black Marni Trunk


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> Black Marni Trunk
> View attachment 3278283



Nice!  Is that the medium?


----------



## Bags_nstuff

https://www.instagram.com/p/BB9hM54os7_/?taken-by=bags_nstuff


----------



## Bags_nstuff

I hope this is a better picture. (I am new on the forum, so still figuring things out )


----------



## serenityneow

Sparkletastic said:


> Nice!  Is that the medium?




Yes, it's the medium.  It's a great bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bags_nstuff said:


> I hope this is a better picture. (I am new on the forum, so still figuring things out )



Welcome!  What bag is this? It's beautiful - especially with the Pom Pon!



serenityneow said:


> Yes, it's the medium.  It's a great bag!


Love it. I'm looking for a black bag. I have to investigate this one as it looks great. Thanks!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## SiouxZan

Harvey's Seatbelt crimson satchel.


----------



## Arlene619

NF MM Pivoine


----------



## dyyong

Kanken Backpack


----------



## chessmont

My waterproof Cordura camo on a rainy day


----------



## carterazo

Coach pebbled Dufflette in denim


----------



## Molly0

Cole Haan bag with a woven flap:
(Just love this heavy smooshie leather!)


----------



## Lollivierre

My mini pochette &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## dannycyf

qwQWqwWqw


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## tatertot

Going with my Bal Mangue Work today


----------



## Mimmy

tatertot said:


> Going with my Bal Mangue Work today




Beautiful ray of sunshine, tatertot![emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## jcver

tatertot said:


> going with my bal mangue work today



&#128561;&#128525;


----------



## chessmont

My studded Alma pm. Cool and edgy IMO


----------



## Mimmy

chessmont said:


> My studded Alma pm. Cool and edgy IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279943




Beautiful, chessmont! I agree, cool and edgy; such a stunner!


----------



## chessmont

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, chessmont! I agree, cool and edgy; such a stunner!



Thank you.   It put me on Ban Island


----------



## tiyawna

chessmont said:


> My studded Alma pm. Cool and edgy IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279943




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chessmont

tiyawna said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you though I can't see what the emojis are!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Cole Haan bag with a woven flap:
> (Just love this heavy smooshie leather!)



Love Cole Haan!







tatertot said:


> Going with my Bal Mangue Work today



Such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan something (I can't remember her name. :o)


----------



## klynneann

chessmont said:


> My studded Alma pm. Cool and edgy IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279943



Very cool!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Mini Lily Crossbody with only my essentials for the day as we roam around town


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Mini Lily Crossbody with only my essentials for the day as we roam around town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280710




So cute and pretty, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> So cute and pretty, Kendie!



Thanks kindly Mimmy! Love your avatar pic...makes me want cake today!


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Love Cole Haan!


Thanks!  &  Yours is really lovely


----------



## allyloupuppy

Louis Vuitton epi lockit in cassis


----------



## chessmont

allyloupuppy said:


> Louis Vuitton epi lockit in cassis



Great color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Photo from yesterday but I'm still wearing my turquoise nubuck Gucci Soho shoulder bag. I love this bag. The saturated color is amazing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Beauty shot I think came from Gucci?


----------



## jcver

Chloè Paraty


----------



## thanhdaba

Interesting bag. Does anyone think it look quite similar to Favorite?  

I am considering another Pochette from LV because I totally fall out of  love with my 2 Eva and I thought I might get Favorite until I saw this  bag here.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking out my hologram outlet finds from Coach for the first time - just got these a few days ago.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

allyloupuppy said:


> Louis Vuitton epi lockit in cassis


I love the colour!


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga Mangue Work again for me today[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Proenza PS1


----------



## allyloupuppy

chessmont said:


> Great color!





BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love the colour!



Thank you!!


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> Photo from yesterday but I'm still wearing my turquoise nubuck Gucci Soho shoulder bag. I love this bag. The saturated color is amazing.



Love the color brightness


----------



## meowmix318

CoachCruiser said:


> Breaking out my hologram outlet finds from Coach for the first time - just got these a few days ago.



So unique, love it


----------



## Livia1

Grapping a cappuccino earlier with my Chanel Jumbo


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sparkletastic said:


> Photo from yesterday but I'm still wearing my turquoise nubuck Gucci Soho shoulder bag. I love this bag. The saturated color is amazing.




Gooorgeous color!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Livia1 said:


> Grapping a cappuccino earlier with my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3281960




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> Grapping a cappuccino earlier with my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3281960


Beautiful picture Livia1!! And bag of course!


----------



## Livia1

hellokimmiee said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beautiful picture Livia1!! And bag of course!




Thank you, ladies


----------



## Sssy

tatertot said:


> Balenciaga Mangue Work again for me today[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281771



Your Work looks so cute with these contrasting tassels


----------



## jcver

sssy said:


> your work looks so cute with these contrasting tassels



&#128525;


----------



## pbnjam

Livia1 said:


> Grapping a cappuccino earlier with my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3281960




Love the picture! It looks very pretty.


----------



## Livia1

pbnjam said:


> Love the picture! It looks very pretty.




Thank you so much


----------



## pmburk

J Crew Downing tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina in Orange worn with my dark bronze leather jacket. &#128516;


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina in Orange worn with my dark bronze leather jacket. &#128516;


Stunning!


----------



## jcver

sparkletastic said:


> dooney & bourke alto evelina in orange worn with my dark bronze leather jacket. &#128516;



&#128525;


----------



## Mimmy

pmburk said:


> J Crew Downing tote



Great looking tote, pmburk!



Sparkletastic said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina in Orange worn with my dark bronze leather jacket. [emoji1]




Gorgeous combo, Sparkletastic!


----------



## tatertot

Sssy said:


> Your Work looks so cute with these contrasting tassels




Thank you S[emoji175]

Going with my old standby LV today[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Disco


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji445]Down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my bagfriend, me and my bagfriend[emoji445]


----------



## Esquared72

Givenchy Pandora 
(tpf apparently won't let me post a photo since I already posted a photo of it in another thread...)


----------



## meowmix318

eehlers said:


> Givenchy Pandora
> (tpf apparently won't let me post a photo since I already posted a photo of it in another thread...)



Thats odd  is that a normal policy?


----------



## Esquared72

meowmix318 said:


> Thats odd  is that a normal policy?



I'm not sure what's going on - I have been having lots of issues with posting photos the past two days.  Telling me I'm "over quota" and now telling me I can't post a picture that I've already posted in a different thread.  There's a thread that was started about it in the Feedback forum...hopefully Vlad will chime in if there are new restrictions to posting images.


----------



## carterazo

eehlers said:


> Givenchy Pandora
> (tpf apparently won't let me post a photo since I already posted a photo of it in another thread...)


This has been happening to me too. It wouldn't even let me post an old picture from my personal files that I hadn't posted in months.  At first I thought it was only with a computer,  but it also happed on my phone with the app. So annoying. [emoji35] [emoji36] [emoji37][emoji32]  [emoji40] 


meowmix318 said:


> Thats odd  is that a normal policy?





eehlers said:


> I'm not sure what's going on - I have been having lots of issues with posting photos the past two days.  Telling me I'm "over quota" and now telling me I can't post a picture that I've already posted in a different thread.  There's a thread that was started about it in the Feedback forum...hopefully Vlad will chime in if there are new restrictions to posting images.


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> Givenchy Pandora
> (tpf apparently won't let me post a photo since I already posted a photo of it in another thread...)



Took a new picture of Pandora, so that I could share!  Just got delivered yesterday and I'm in love!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

eehlers said:


> Givenchy Pandora
> (tpf apparently won't let me post a photo since I already posted a photo of it in another thread...)



If you have it on your phone, you can take a picture of your picture and post it. <wink> &#128516;


----------



## Esquared72

Sparkletastic said:


> If you have it on your phone, you can take a picture of your picture and post it. <wink> [emoji1]




Ahhhh...sneaky! I shall try it! [emoji6]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji445]Down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my bagfriend, me and my bagfriend[emoji445]
> View attachment 3283480


Love it!!


----------



## jcver

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji445]down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my bagfriend, me and my bagfriend[emoji445]
> View attachment 3283480



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jcver

eehlers said:


> took a new picture of pandora, so that i could share!  Just got delivered yesterday and i'm in love!!!



&#128525;


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji445]Down to ride 'til the very end, it's me and my bagfriend, me and my bagfriend[emoji445]
> View attachment 3283480



magnificent! she's a true beauty.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## gswpurse

my dior gaucho saddle bag...didn't bring her out often as she's quite heavy when loaded.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my Proenza Schouler Small Courier in black pebbled leather. This seems to be my go to bag. Love it!


----------



## ichan

gswpurse said:


> my dior gaucho saddle bag...didn't bring her out often as she's quite heavy when loaded.



What a uniquely stylish bag! Adorable!  &#9825;


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Love it!!







jcver said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Kendie26 said:


> magnificent! she's a true beauty.




Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Prada double bag hanging by the koi pond.....


----------



## jcver

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Prada double bag hanging by the koi pond.....



What a beauty! &#128525;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

jcver said:


> What a beauty! &#128525;



Thank you! !!&#128521;


----------



## gswpurse

ichan said:


> What a uniquely stylish bag! Adorable!  &#9825;



Thank u!


----------



## Yuki85

gswpurse said:


> my dior gaucho saddle bag...didn't bring her out often as she's quite heavy when loaded.




This bag is just stunning. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## gswpurse

Yuki85 said:


> This bag is just stunning. LOVE IT!!!



Thank you!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Prada double bag hanging by the koi pond.....


Great colour!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great colour!



Thank you! I love the colour too!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black Jumbo*


----------



## dyyong

still Kanken backpack in black for traveling, hoping it's the last day


----------



## anthrosphere

Left my designer bags at home and carried my Apolis market tote today.


----------



## Esquared72

Still with my new Pandora [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chessmont

A bag from Dalle Mie Mani


----------



## dyyong

eehlers said:


> Still with my new Pandora [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3285657


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

I really should give my old bags a chance to go out more often. Today is your turn, Gucci ! (patent leather shoulder bag).


----------



## Mimmy

SunkistSunkiss said:


> I really should give my old bags a chance to go out more often. Today is your turn, Gucci ! (patent leather shoulder bag).




Beautiful bag, Sunkist! And although it doesn't look old, a good reminder to give attention to older bags!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Thank you Mimmy! I have a bad habit of lusting after new bags that I ignore those I already own&#128530;. Good thing some designs kept repeating season after season and only change the colours....


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## meowmix318

Noriko said:


> People who sit right next to you at the movies when there are other seats available



Great unique bag


----------



## pbnjam

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3286895




That's pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Have always loved this Burberry


----------



## emorylight

Took my Hermes porosus Kelly out for brunch this morning, going to take my Delvaux Tempete GM for high tea later.


----------



## carterazo

Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## jcver

allyloupuppy said:


> Have always loved this Burberry



Nice &#128525;


----------



## Dmurphy1

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3286895


Gorgeous Bag !!! One of my favorites


----------



## allyloupuppy

jcver said:


> Nice &#128525;



Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3286895



sigh. 



allyloupuppy said:


> Have always loved this Burberry



Great bag!


----------



## serenityneow

Ralph Lauren pewter Ricky chain bag


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy DE


----------



## anthrosphere

MCM Milla


----------



## meowmix318

anthrosphere said:


> MCM Milla



Your watch is stunning


----------



## anthrosphere

meowmix318 said:


> Your watch is stunning



Thank you meowmix!


----------



## Sparkletastic

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3286895


For me, this is the bag that got away. I am so very much in love with the Prada Fairy bag. Just exquisite!!!!





emorylight said:


> Took my Hermes porosus Kelly out for brunch this morning, going to take my Delvaux Tempete GM for high tea later.


Love the Delvaux!!


anthrosphere said:


> MCM Milla


I'd love to see an unobstructed picture of this bag. It looks like it's lovely!!


serenityneow said:


> Ralph Lauren pewter Ricky chain bag
> View attachment 3287614


What a great looking "neutral" bag that also has personality and style!!
---
Today I took my pearlized grey lambskin Chanel medium classic flap out for dessert. (It's a bit lighter than the photo shows.)


----------



## jcver

My one and only... Balenciaga part time RGH militaire


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Kendie26

anthrosphere said:


> MCM Milla



truly a beautiful, happy color....Love it (&your watch & scarf!)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> For me, this is the bag that got away. I am so very much in love with the Prada Fairy bag. Just exquisite!!!!
> Love the Delvaux!!
> 
> I'd love to see an unobstructed picture of this bag. It looks like it's lovely!!
> 
> What a great looking "neutral" bag that also has personality and style!!
> ---
> Today I took my pearlized grey lambskin Chanel medium classic flap out for dessert. (It's a bit lighter than the photo shows.)


I am in love with your bag!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## anthrosphere

Kendie26 said:


> truly a beautiful, happy color....Love it (&your watch & scarf!)





Sparkletastic said:


> I'd love to see an unobstructed picture of this bag. It looks like it's lovely!!



Thank you! Sparkle, here is a better picture of my bag:


----------



## pbnjam

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! Sparkle, here is a better picture of my bag:




Such a pretty color bag and love the lil guitar!


----------



## pbnjam

Pollie-Jean said:


>




This bag is gorgeous and I love the purple.


----------



## anthrosphere

pbnjam said:


> Such a pretty color bag and love the lil guitar!



Thank you pbnjam!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Siena PM today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my bal city on our way to work


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Sparkle, and your bag is gorgeous!  I LOVE gray--such a beautiful and elegant color!  




Sparkletastic said:


> For me, this is the bag that got away. I am so very much in love with the Prada Fairy bag. Just exquisite!!!!
> Love the Delvaux!!
> 
> I'd love to see an unobstructed picture of this bag. It looks like it's lovely!!
> 
> What a great looking "neutral" bag that also has personality and style!!
> ---
> Today I took my pearlized grey lambskin Chanel medium classic flap out for dessert. (It's a bit lighter than the photo shows.)


----------



## Rikilove10

Me at home this morning just before heading to work: Longchamp 3D small tote.


----------



## Rikilove10

carterazo said:


> Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3287120



Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Rikilove10 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Reed krakoff mini Atlantique 

(For some reason I can't upload my pic. [emoji52] )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pbnjam said:


> This bag is gorgeous and I love the purple.



Thank you ! I'm glad I found it


----------



## Butterlite

Pollie-Jean said:


>




One day I too will own this sweet bag!!! Love it, and you wear it well!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Butterlite said:


> One day I too will own this sweet bag!!! Love it, and you wear it well!!


Thank you ! Good luck


----------



## skyqueen

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3286895




Just adore the Fairy...lucky you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you! Sparkle, here is a better picture of my bag:



Thanks!  This is absolutely adorable!  Love!!!!!!&#128525;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Today is a backpack kind of day... &#127890;


----------



## Dmurphy1

skyqueen said:


> Just adore the Fairy...lucky you!


Every time I see this bag----- oh it's love !!!!


----------



## jcver

sunkistsunkiss said:


> today is a backpack kind of day... &#127890;



&#128561;&#128525;


----------



## Mimmy

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Today is a backpack kind of day... [emoji309]




This is beautiful, Sunkist! I have seen the quilted Ferragamo handbags before, but not your backpack.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, Sunkist! I have seen the quilted Ferragamo handbags before, but not your backpack.



Thank you Mimmy! &#128522;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

jcver said:


> &#128561;&#128525;



&#128518;


----------



## Mariapia

skyqueen said:


> Just adore the Fairy...lucky you!




How come I had never seen the Fairy before seeing pics here ?[emoji15][emoji15]
It's one of the most beautiful bags I know![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Kendie26

Celine mini luggage


----------



## serenityneow

First day out with my new Nina Ricci Vanesio.  I love her


----------



## BovinaRabbit

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Today is a backpack kind of day... [emoji309]




Love your Ferragamo! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

Mariapia said:


> How come I had never seen the Fairy before seeing pics here ?[emoji15][emoji15]
> It's one of the most beautiful bags I know![emoji7][emoji7]


I know...even hard to get on the resale market. Circa 2008. I know there's a tPF member who has 3-4 Prada Fairies in different colors but can't remember who it is.
So jealous! [emoji15]


----------



## pbnjam

Rikilove10 said:


> Me at home this morning just before heading to work: Longchamp 3D small tote.




Cute bag! I have this in one size up. Thinking about this size too. [emoji7]


----------



## Rikilove10

pbnjam said:


> Cute bag! I have this in one size up. Thinking about this size too. [emoji7]



Thank you! The bag holds quite a bit, surprisingly. Large wallet, keys, sunglasses case, cell phone, business card holder, charger, and small make up bag are in this bag today.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

BovinaRabbit said:


> Love your Ferragamo! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!!&#128522;


----------



## aundria17

Chanel caviar


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> First day out with my new Nina Ricci Vanesio.  I love her
> View attachment 3289424



Love Nina Ricci & your gorgeous bag....looks great on you!! Congrats.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Kendie26 said:


> Celine mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289344



Love this colour!!! &#128150;


----------



## Kendie26

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Love this colour!!! &#128150;



Thank you SunkistSunkiss! I love Celine's color "souris" as well....goes with everything. LOVE your avatar dog picture...so precious!


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> Love Nina Ricci & your gorgeous bag....looks great on you!! Congrats.


Thanks, Kendie!


----------



## Arlene619

Just hanging out at my son's karate practice


----------



## carterazo

Coach Romy in mint


----------



## ObsidianStrass

Obsessed with the Phillip Lim Pashli bag. Love this color combo but def. am on the look-out for other hot pink, white & silver styles.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Arlene619 said:


> Just hanging out at my son's karate practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289906



Gorgeous! &#128150;


----------



## Pessie

Pandora


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Pandora




Gorgeous bag and gloves, Pessie!


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag and gloves, Pessie!



Thank you, gloves were a sales bargain  and needed today - it's snowing!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga Black Hamilton City*


----------



## klynneann

serenityneow said:


> First day out with my new Nina Ricci Vanesio.  I love her
> View attachment 3289424



Beautiful! I've been wanting a Nina Ricci Marche bag for years but can't find the right color in the right size.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Alexander Wang Angela


----------



## dyyong

Chanel 2.55 reissue


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Klynneann!  




klynneann said:


> Beautiful! I've been wanting a Nina Ricci Marche bag for years but can't find the right color in the right size.


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Midi Selene in nappa leather.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pessie said:


> Pandora


----------



## Mimmy

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Midi Selene in nappa leather.
> 
> View attachment 3290868




Beautiful bag, msd! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3290909




Another Coach stunner, carterazo!


----------



## msd_bags

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, msd! The leather looks amazing!




Thanks Mimmy! Nice to hear from you. [emoji4] the leather is indeed amazing!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dyyong said:


> Chanel 2.55 reissue


Dyyong, your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new Marcie today[emoji175]


----------



## dyyong

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Dyyong, your bag is gorgeous!!



THANK YOU BerlinArtGirl &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Dmurphy1

carterazo said:


> Coach Romy in mint
> 
> View attachment 3289964


IMHO one of Coach's classic bags !!


----------



## chessmont

mimmy said:


> another coach stunner, carterazo!



+1


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Chanel 2.55 reissue


I usually prefer classic flaps over reissue but THIS bag always takes my breath away. It's a perfect black bag. &#128516;





carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3290909


Beautiful neutral


serenityneow said:


> First day out with my new Nina Ricci Vanesio.  I love her
> View attachment 3289424


Love this bag! 
-----

My bag for the day: Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver leather with silver & old gold chain. It popped against my all black outfit. &#128516;


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Another Coach stunner, carterazo!





Dmurphy1 said:


> IMHO one of Coach's classic bags !!





chessmont said:


> +1





Sparkletastic said:


> I usually prefer classic flaps over reissue but THIS bag always takes my breath away. It's a perfect black bag. &#128516;
> Beautiful neutral
> 
> Love this bag!
> -----
> 
> My bag for the day: Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver leather with silver & old gold chain. It popped against my all black outfit. &#128516;



Thank you ladies!


----------



## PewPew

carterazo said:


> Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3290909



I always look forward to seeing who's "riding shotgun" with you. Your lovely bags and their throne always look pristine :buttercup:


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 DE


----------



## carterazo

PewPew said:


> I always look forward to seeing who's "riding shotgun" with you. Your lovely bags and their throne always look pristine :buttercup:


Thank you!  [emoji4] [emoji3] [emoji175]


----------



## March786

Out shopping with my pochette Metis


----------



## Dmurphy1

March786 said:


> Out shopping with my pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292147


Gorgeous bag !! You look great  !!


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black Jumbo*


----------



## dyyong

Sparkletastic said:


> I usually prefer classic flaps over reissue but THIS bag always takes my breath away. It's a perfect black bag. &#128516;
> Beautiful neutral
> 
> Love this bag!
> -----
> 
> My bag for the day: Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver leather with silver & old gold chain. It popped against my all black outfit. &#128516;



awwwwwww THANK YOU!! she's oldie but goodie &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3290909



Beautiful classic bag....love the color


----------



## March786

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag !! You look great  !!




Thankyouuuuu [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful classic bag....love the color


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my Coach pintuck Phoebe for two days, but can't up load the picture. Oh well.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Speedy 35 Damier Ebene [emoji177]


----------



## beachkaka

I got her and my lambskin rectangular mini flap at the same time in January , but I attempt to reach for this one more often lately. Hassle free handbag. This girl makes me to rethink what is the point I spent almost 40 times amount of money on something that doesn't hold up as good as this girl while both are beautiful in different aesthetics and same purpose of functionality. Love it.


----------



## neverending

A classic, Michael Kors jet set travel tote!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## emorylight

I'm carrying my Delvaux Dark Night Tempete today and pairing it with my Burberry Garbadine trench in pale rose with leather trim!


----------



## emorylight

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the Delvaux!!



Thank you!  And here's the Tempete GM at high tea that day.


----------



## Kendie26

emorylight said:


> I'm carrying my Delvaux Dark Night Tempete today and pairing it with my Burberry Garbadine trench in pale rose with leather trim!




Simply BEAUTUFUL!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sleirko

But I like this, I think so


----------



## Esquared72

Haven't switched out of my Pandora since I got her [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## boscobaby

Michael kors jet set travel multifunctional tote in navy... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myluvofbags

Wore my MMK Mila to dinner last night.


----------



## BelleFleur

Grey Moynat initial mm cabas


----------



## dyyong

Old picture but carrying this gorgeous to met up with a fellow pfer had a blast time!


----------



## dyyong

eehlers said:


> Haven't switched out of my Pandora since I got her [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3293195



I can't stop starring at her, GORGEOUS &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Arlene619

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3292974
> 
> I got her and my lambskin rectangular mini flap at the same time in January , but I attempt to reach for this one more often lately. Hassle free handbag. This girl makes me to rethink what is the point I spent almost 40 times amount of money on something that doesn't hold up as good as this girl while both are beautiful in different aesthetics and same purpose of functionality. Love it.


Oooh I love your mini mac.[emoji7] [emoji7]  I've been thinking about purchasing one with the blk hw, how has your bag been holding up? Have you noticed any chipping of the hw?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

dyyong said:


> Old picture but carrying this gorgeous to met up with a fellow pfer had a blast time!



Gorgeous! ! Suits you perfectly!


----------



## beachkaka

Arlene619 said:


> Oooh I love your mini mac.[emoji7] [emoji7]  I've been thinking about purchasing one with the blk hw, how has your bag been holding up? Have you noticed any chipping of the hw?




Thanks, the leather is durable, but the black hw chipped quite easily as the top zipper where the pull connected with the zipper, the greyish metal shows up, rest of the parts are scratched tiny bit, luckily the two clips where hook to two sides of the bag and chain are fine.


----------



## Arlene619

beachkaka said:


> Thanks, the leather is durable, but the black hw chipped quite easily as the top zipper where the pull connected with the zipper, the greyish metal shows up, rest of the parts are scratched tiny bit, luckily the two clips where hook to two sides of the bag and chain are fine.


Thanks so much for your response! I heard chipping is bound to happen to any hw that's painted over, definitely not a deal breaker for me. I love the edgy look of the mini mac.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Old picture but carrying this gorgeous to met up with a fellow pfer had a blast time!


LOVE!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I'm so tempted to get a black boy!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## gswpurse

my ps11 mini classic


----------



## Rani

Livia1 said:


> *Balenciaga black Hamilton City*
> View attachment 3294056



Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

Rani said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada


----------



## dyyong

livia1 said:


> *balenciaga black hamilton city*
> View attachment 3294056



&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; drop dead gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## dyyong

sparkletastic said:


> love!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; i'm so tempted to get a black boy!



yes, you should &#128540;


----------



## carterazo

CandidQueen said:


> My new Alexander McQueen Novak from Vestiaire Collective in white  She's a beauty!
> Pictures up on my blog! http://candidqueen.com/index.php/2016/02/26/hello-world/
> (Forum won't accept my link for photos )


Gorgeous bag. And what a steal! [emoji41]


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; drop dead gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> Old picture but carrying this gorgeous to met up with a fellow pfer had a blast time!



Awesome bag....fabulous picture! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> my ps11 mini classic



Wowee what a stunningly gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Prada



Love this ~ you look GREAT!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Love this ~ you look GREAT!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## jcver

livia1 said:


> *balenciaga black hamilton city*
> View attachment 3294056



&#128525;


----------



## Livia1

jcver said:


> &#128525;


----------



## CandidQueen

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous bag. And what a steal! [emoji41]


Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

Kate Spade Holden Street


----------



## Arlene619

myluvofbags said:


> Kate Spade Holden Street


Wow this is beautiful! I don't know anything about exotics, but is this snakeskin? Very beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Arlene619 said:


> Wow this is beautiful! I don't know anything about exotics, but is this snakeskin? Very beautiful[emoji7]


Thank you.  It's actually leather "embossed" snakeskin. I &#128156; the color and texture.


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee what a stunningly gorgeous color!!!!



thank u! &#128516;


----------



## jcver

Chloè Marcie whipstitched in rouge


----------



## mtstmichel

Newly adopted Bow Bag with Pebbled Leather!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DSQUARED2's Vancouver bag with Sophie Hulme's bag charm.


----------



## dyyong

Oldies but pretty on my Bday #dontaskmyage &#128540;


----------



## klynneann

allyloupuppy said:


> Prada



Love this!


----------



## grnbri

dyyong said:


> Oldies but pretty on my Bday #dontaskmyage [emoji12]




Pretty and soft! Happy birthday!


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> DSQUARED2's Vancouver bag with Sophie Hulme's bag charm.
> View attachment 3294948




I love Dsquared![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
And your charm is great too![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## dyyong

grnbri said:


> Pretty and soft! Happy birthday!



SENKIU:kiss:


----------



## allyloupuppy

klynneann said:


> Love this!



Thank you!!


----------



## carterazo

Teal Coach Borough satchel in marabox leather


----------



## Ludmilla

jcver said:


> Chloè Marcie whipstitched in rouge







mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 3294946
> 
> 
> Newly adopted Bow Bag with Pebbled Leather!







dangerouscurves said:


> DSQUARED2's Vancouver bag with Sophie Hulme's bag charm.
> View attachment 3294948







dyyong said:


> Oldies but pretty on my Bday #dontaskmyage [emoji12]







carterazo said:


> Teal Coach Borough satchel in marabox leather
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295931




So many pretty bags, ladies. I'm just drooling. [emoji173]&#65039; Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> Teal Coach Borough satchel in marabox leather
> 
> View attachment 3295931



Love the color. You always have such beautiful posts on this thread


----------



## anthrosphere

Carried my speedy yesterday...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> I love Dsquared![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> And your charm is great too![emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you, Girl!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> Teal Coach Borough satchel in marabox leather
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295931




I love the color and the minimalist style of this bag!


----------



## carterazo

dangerouscurves said:


> I love the color and the minimalist style of this bag!


Thanks,  me too.  [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## allyloupuppy

Gucci disco
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pmburk

JW Hulme Market Tote


----------



## tatertot

Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## Morenita21

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296438




Gorge!


----------



## Love4MK

My black Tory Burch that I'm having a brain fart on the name!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Oldies but pretty on my Bday #dontaskmyage &#128540;


OMG! Is that calf hair? How stunning. And, Happy Birthday!

---

Took my Chanel Shimmer Patent Jumbo to the library for study time. &#128516;


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> Carried my speedy yesterday...



MBMJ Gotham Saddle bag since it's not raining today.


----------



## carterazo

RDK hobo in peridot green


----------



## jcver

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296438



Love the color &#128525;


----------



## Kendie26

jcver said:


> Chloè Marcie whipstitched in rouge



WOW~What an incredibly gorgeous color!  I have this bag in a soft yellow (Sunlight) but your red is making me want this color bad!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## tatertot

Morenita21 said:


> Gorge!





jcver said:


> Love the color &#128525;



Thank you so much ladies I just got her and have been carrying it non-stop the last week


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


>



*SIGH* SHE IS SOOOOOOO GORGEOUS, and the model too ^_^


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again*


----------



## klynneann

allyloupuppy said:


> Gucci disco



Oh, it's a fair amount bigger than I thought!  Beautiful!



pmburk said:


> JW Hulme Market Tote



I get their catalog and love the look of the saddle bag, but don't really know anything about it and haven't see a bag in person - how long have you had yours and how is it holding up?  It's beautiful.  



tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296438



Love this color!


----------



## klynneann

.


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> RDK hobo in peridot green
> View attachment 3296836






Two (different but) gorgeous colors!!

Ok, well I tried twice but clearly something's not right - was also quoting Pollie Jean's beautiful Givenchy...


----------



## grnbri

My trusty boy Chanel tote - love the bullet proof yet pillowy distressed goatskin.


----------



## pmburk

klynneann said:


> I get their catalog and love the look of the saddle bag, but don't really know anything about it and haven't see a bag in person - how long have you had yours and how is it holding up?  It's beautiful.



I've only had it a few days. Their bags are VERY high quality, and all made in USA. Honestly, without going into a lot of detail, I'd put them up against any luxury brand on this forum.

I have the Saddle Heritage leather & it has a nice "worn" look to it. It does show scratches/scuffs, but it's supposed to age that way. If you want something "shinier" you might go with the American Heritage (I think that's what it is called - the darker leather). Also, check their sale section online! They always have bags marked down, especially the seasonal colors.

If you check Hulme's instagram, they often feature people's posts with older/used bags, so you can see how they wear over the years. Personally I like the "distressed" look of broken-in leather, like an old doctor's bag or similar. If you want something that's going to look shiny & new for years, Hulme is probably not for you, though.


----------



## cyryla

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296438




Aww, love Marcies! 
It's a work day so it's Mulberry
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Ludmilla

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji175][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296438




Pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## chessmont

Dalle Mie Mani backpack


----------



## ichan

jcver said:


> Chloè Marcie whipstitched in rouge











mtstmichel said:


> View attachment 3294946
> 
> 
> Newly adopted Bow Bag with Pebbled Leather!











dangerouscurves said:


> DSQUARED2's Vancouver bag with Sophie Hulme's bag charm.
> View attachment 3294948



Adorable bags ladies!! &#9825;

Proenza Schouler mini caramel PS11 since last week for me.


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Genevieve triangle tote in almond.  [emoji175]


----------



## Rikilove10

Coach Borough bag for my work day today...


----------



## beatrizbates

I mostly use Gucci handbags.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> *SIGH* SHE IS SOOOOOOO GORGEOUS, and the model too ^_^



 Thank you , dyong , that's very kind :giggles:


----------



## Mimmy

Rikilove10 said:


> Coach Borough bag for my work day today...




Beautiful, neutral Borough, Rikilove! I don't know why Coach didn't keep this bag as a classic.


----------



## Esquared72

It's now been over two weeks...I just can't quit my Pandora


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## klynneann

pmburk said:


> I've only had it a few days. Their bags are VERY high quality, and all made in USA. Honestly, without going into a lot of detail, I'd put them up against any luxury brand on this forum.
> 
> I have the Saddle Heritage leather & it has a nice "worn" look to it. It does show scratches/scuffs, but it's supposed to age that way. If you want something "shinier" you might go with the American Heritage (I think that's what it is called - the darker leather). Also, check their sale section online! They always have bags marked down, especially the seasonal colors.
> 
> If you check Hulme's instagram, they often feature people's posts with older/used bags, so you can see how they wear over the years. Personally I like the "distressed" look of broken-in leather, like an old doctor's bag or similar. If you want something that's going to look shiny & new for years, Hulme is probably not for you, though.



Thanks so much for this info!  I'll definitely keep an eye on the sale section.    I feel like having a bag that will get a broken-in look can sometimes be a relief - you can just throw it around without worrying about it too much.  And I did check out their Instagram - some great pics there.  Thanks again!


----------



## klynneann

Rikilove10 said:


> Coach Borough bag for my work day today...



I love this whole outfit!!


----------



## dyyong

Moon for the spring &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Miyamiya

Small dooney&bourke satchel


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> It's now been over two weeks...I just can't quit my Pandora
> View attachment 3298003




O wow! I always love the bags you reveal. This is on my wish list. [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> O wow! I always love the bags you reveal. This is on my wish list. [emoji16][emoji7]




Aw, thank you!  I think I may have finally found my perfect bag. Absolutely love the Pandora...it was on my wish list for a long time; so happy I was able to get it.


----------



## serenityneow

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Gorgeous bag and whole look!


----------



## carterazo

Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## missmandymarie

Today I took out my Ralph Lauren Newbury Satchel!


----------



## Rikilove10

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, neutral Borough, Rikilove! I don't know why Coach didn't keep this bag as a classic.



I know, right??? It's a fantastic bag; I hope they reintroduce it someday!


----------



## Rikilove10

klynneann said:


> I love this whole outfit!!



Awww, thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

serenityneow said:


> Gorgeous bag and whole look!



Thanks


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Moon for the spring &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


Dyyong!!!!! You and Berlinartgirl are my handbag goddesses! I need your handbag closets! This bag is TDF! Moon? I'm feeling foolish by not recognizing this bag. Brand?


----------



## dyyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Dyyong!!!!! You and Berlinartgirl are my handbag goddesses! I need your handbag closets! This bag is TDF! Moon? I'm feeling foolish by not recognizing this bag. Brand?



you are too funny!! it's Lune (Moon) by Baleciaga &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Royalbohemian

Louboutin Eloise large bag


----------



## March786

carterazo said:


> Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta
> View attachment 3298623




Fabulous colour! I have this in the black and love it [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## missmandymarie

Rainy day with Longchamp


----------



## carterazo

March786 said:


> Fabulous colour! I have this in the black and love it [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you!  It's a special bag for sure.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## meowmix318

Royalbohemian said:


> Louboutin Eloise large bag
> 
> View attachment 3298875
> View attachment 3298877



Looking fierce


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian
> 
> View attachment 3299370




Beautiful bag; love the color, caterazo![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag; love the color, caterazo![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!  It's a great color.


----------



## hikkichan

Weekends are best enjoyed with a good cuppa and my everyday bag Saint Laurent Nano Sac Du Jour


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## BerlinArtGirl

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3299581
> 
> Weekends are best enjoyed with a good cuppa and my everyday bag Saint Laurent Nano Sac Du Jour


I love that bag, I have the exact same one in the size small. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

LV mazarine hanging by the pool.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Royalbohemian said:


> Louboutin Eloise large bag
> 
> View attachment 3298875
> View attachment 3298877




Eeeekk! I'd love this bag in small size! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Experimenting today using the MCM shoulder strap on my Fendi 2Jours. I love it! The length is good for a shawty like me.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> Experimenting today using the MCM shoulder strap on my Fendi 2Jours. I love it! The length is good for a shawty like me.
> View attachment 3299714




Great bag , dangerouscurves, and the shoulder strap is a wonderful idea![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Pollie-Jean said:


>




Love your bags and this coat is tdf! It looks do fluffy and warm. [emoji7]



dangerouscurves said:


> Experimenting today using the MCM shoulder strap on my Fendi 2Jours. I love it! The length is good for a shawty like me.
> View attachment 3299714




Great bag! The strap looks like it was made for it. [emoji106]


----------



## serenityneow

Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in militaire


----------



## meowmix318

dangerouscurves said:


> Experimenting today using the MCM shoulder strap on my Fendi 2Jours. I love it! The length is good for a shawty like me.
> View attachment 3299714



I like it. Looks like they go well together


----------



## myluvofbags

My Michael Kors Quilted Miranda


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Great bag , dangerouscurves, and the shoulder strap is a wonderful idea![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







meowmix318 said:


> I like it. Looks like they go well together







Ludmilla said:


> Love your bags and this coat is tdf! It looks do fluffy and warm. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag! The strap looks like it was made for it. [emoji106]




Thank you, Ladies. Wanted to get the Fendi Strap You but they don't have it in grey. I'm glad I got the MCM Milla. The grey on the strap is almost the same as in the Saffiano part of the Fendi 2jours.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Mussette Salsa GM DE


----------



## luvpandas8




----------



## LAltiero85

Rikilove10 said:


> Coach Borough bag for my work day today...



Gorgeous(outfit and bag)!  I'm so glad you posted this!   I forgot about this bag!   (Off to try and find one!)


----------



## allyloupuppy

One of my favorites


----------



## carterazo

Brahmin Louise Rose


----------



## Piarpreet

luvpandas8 said:


> View attachment 3300466




I love that laser cut! I always wanted a ralph laurent scroll tote which is a similar concept


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ludmilla said:


> Love your bags and this coat is tdf! It looks do fluffy and warm. [emoji7]



Thank you 
The coat was a good investment . Love to wear it and I'm glad I bought it in dark grey too


----------



## Piarpreet

serenityneow said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in militaire
> 
> View attachment 3299886




Tiny is the perfect size bought my PS when medium was the smallest and wish i woulda waited! So cute


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Louis Vuitton Speedy B 25 in DE today.


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Tiny in militaire
> 
> View attachment 3299886



That PS1 is perfect on  you!! Looks fabulous....proportion, color, outfit~all great!!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> One of my favorites



stunning color!!! Beautiful bag. I'm looking for something myself in that color.


----------



## Mimmy

dejahlovelee said:


> Mussette Salsa GM DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300267



So lovely, dejahlovelee!



luvpandas8 said:


> View attachment 3300466



Very pretty, and makes me think of Spring!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ichan said:


> Adorable bags ladies!! &#9825;
> 
> Proenza Schouler mini caramel PS11 since last week for me.


The bow bag is gorgeous !!!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

allyloupuppy said:


> One of my favorites



What a beauty!

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Burberry tote


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> That PS1 is perfect on  you!! Looks fabulous....proportion, color, outfit~all great!!


Thank you, Kendie .  It's going to be great for casual weekend days and travel.  It's light as a feather!


----------



## serenityneow

Piarpreet said:


> Tiny is the perfect size bought my PS when medium was the smallest and wish i woulda waited! So cute


Ha Ha, Piarpreet, you have more self-control than me .  I have two medium PS1s.  They're great for work, but I love the Tiny for weekend days and travel.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Had to make an excuse to carry my new bag (MCM Milla). Lol. Took her and my bf for a stroll along the Rhein river [emoji4].


----------



## Scully Piper

Heading to the movies with my Betsey Johnson telephone crossbody [emoji4]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300838



Beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## Yuki85

Scully Piper said:


> Heading to the movies with my Betsey Johnson telephone crossbody [emoji4]




That is soo unique! Love your bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Scully Piper said:


> Heading to the movies with my Betsey Johnson telephone crossbody [emoji4]




Oooohh so quirky! I like it!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Beautiful! Love the color!



thanks so much & i LOVE your dog (avatar)


----------



## klynneann

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I just love this color!



dangerouscurves said:


> Experimenting today using the MCM shoulder strap on my Fendi 2Jours. I love it! The length is good for a shawty like me.
> View attachment 3299714



They look great together!



luvpandas8 said:


> View attachment 3300466



Pretty!  With the sunlight coming through, it gives it a water effect.


----------



## klynneann

allyloupuppy said:


> One of my favorites



Great color!!



Kendie26 said:


> Burberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300838



So pretty!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## dyyong

&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039; day


----------



## Kendie26

klynneann said:


> Great color!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!



Thank you kindly klynneann!


----------



## aundria17

Chanel caviar flap with ghw


----------



## myluvofbags

My Coach Legacy Molly. Haven't used this one for a long time. Forgot how comfy and squishy the leather is.


----------



## Esquared72

dyyong said:


> [emoji299]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039; day




Pretty color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Coach pintuck Phoebe - perfect for the rain


----------



## Scully Piper

chessmont said:


> Dalle Mie Mani backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297522


Beautiful! I &#9825; camo [emoji4]


----------



## Luv Classics

My aquarelle speedy....


----------



## chessmont

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful! I &#9825; camo [emoji4]



 thank you!


----------



## Arlene619

Late night grocery stop with my Chanel woc &#128522;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada Nero Saffiano Bauletto Satchel.


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Ethel Tote


----------



## myluvofbags

This Kate Spade crossbody. I adore how simple it is and easy to carry.


----------



## meowmix318

myluvofbags said:


> This Kate Spade crossbody. I adore how simple it is and easy to carry.



Love the color and the texture


----------



## Mad Mac

Spending the day with my Burberry Banner


----------



## dangerouscurves

myluvofbags said:


> My Coach Legacy Molly. Haven't used this one for a long time. Forgot how comfy and squishy the leather is.




Lovely bag. What's the color?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada Nero Saffiano Bauletto Satchel.




I love the bag charm!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> Late night grocery stop with my Chanel woc &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302251


I am in love with your WOC!! Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color and the texture


Thanks, that is what drew me to this bag.


----------



## dyyong

eehlers said:


> Pretty color! [emoji173]&#65039;



THANK YOU eehlers


----------



## chessmont

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful! I &#9825; camo [emoji4]



I love camo, too!  I have 5 camo bags- the one leather backpack and the others are Cordura nylon/leather combo all from the same Etsy artisan.


----------



## myluvofbags

dangerouscurves said:


> Lovely bag. What's the color?


Thank you. Its black.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada Nero Saffiano Bauletto Satchel.


Gorgeous bag and love the charm !!


----------



## chessmont

Dalle Mie Mani medium east-west bag in gray


----------



## Scully Piper

chessmont said:


> I love camo, too!  I have 5 camo bags- the one leather backpack and the others are Cordura nylon/leather combo all from the same Etsy artisan.


















I have 4 [emoji4] I'd love to see pics of urs [emoji4]


----------



## chessmont

Scully Piper said:


> I have 4 [emoji4] I'd love to see pics of urs [emoji4]



WOW! Love them all! 
 If you go to the Handbags and Purse thread Dalle Mie Mani you'll see a few...


----------



## Scully Piper

Thanks. I'll check it out [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Back to the  lovely Brahmin Louise Rose satchel


----------



## anthrosphere

Longchamp Le Pliage canvas "splash" tote


----------



## jcver

myluvofbags said:


> This Kate Spade crossbody. I adore how simple it is and easy to carry.



Nice bag. Nice color too &#128525;


----------



## jcver

chessmont said:


> WOW! Love them all!
> If you go to the Handbags and Purse thread Dalle Mie Mani you'll see a few...



Wow! &#128561;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## nascar fan

Fendi Petite 2Jours


----------



## myluvofbags

jcver said:


> Nice bag. Nice color too &#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

Today I'm taking my Gucci Soho Top Handle in Rose out cruising.


----------



## Mariapia

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3303295
> 
> Fendi Petite 2Jours







myluvofbags said:


> Today I'm taking my Gucci Soho Top Handle in Rose out cruising.




Beautiful![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Luv Classics said:


> View attachment 3302200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aquarelle speedy....


Stunning, love the color!


----------



## dyyong

still Givenchy mini Pandora


----------



## carterazo

Coach Ace satchel in cornflower [emoji7] (color is not quite right. She has a grey undertone)


----------



## meowmix318

myluvofbags said:


> Today I'm taking my Gucci Soho Top Handle in Rose out cruising.




Love the color and bag charm


----------



## myluvofbags

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color and bag charm


Thank you.


----------



## alansgail

While I haven't "technically" carried her today she is new to me today....my pre-loved Linea Pelle Dylan in purple.....this leather is unbelievable on this bag!


----------



## shadowplay

My Charlotte Street Reena. Carries everything I need for grad school and looks understated but elegant enough.


----------



## LAltiero85

alansgail said:


> While I haven't "technically" carried her today she is new to me today....my pre-loved Linea Pelle Dylan in purple.....this leather is unbelievable on this bag!



Soooo pretty!   I've always loved the look of Linea Pelle.  Congrats on your great find!


----------



## LAltiero85

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower [emoji7] (color is not quite right. She has a grey undertone)
> View attachment 3303757



Beautiful color!   Very cool bag.


----------



## LAltiero85

shadowplay said:


> My Charlotte Street Reena. Carries everything I need for grad school and looks understated but elegant enough.
> View attachment 3303939



Beautiful!  A classic for sure!


----------



## carterazo

LAltiero85 said:


> Beautiful color!   Very cool bag.



Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

LAltiero85 said:


> Soooo pretty!   I've always loved the look of Linea Pelle.  Congrats on your great find!


Thanks so much, look forward to using this bag. One of the advantages, at least for me, is that this bag is unbranded in any way unless you look inside the bag and see the metal LP label.
I find myself moving away from heavily branded/labeled bags.


----------



## shadowplay

LAltiero85 said:


> Beautiful!  A classic for sure!




thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV large belly. [emoji4]


----------



## dyyong

buckeyemommy said:


> bv large belly. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304132



gorgeous


----------



## aundria17

Coach floral dinky


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black Jumbo*


----------



## klynneann

aundria17 said:


> Coach floral dinky



Wow!  Loving Coach's new collection.  Can you fit much in it?


----------



## starrynite_87

Debuting my Mansur Gavriel mini bucket in black/royal blue.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Chanel Jumbo


----------



## clh5030

my newest purchase! Prada saffiano double cuir in cornflower blue & tiffany and co coin purse


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## aundria17

klynneann said:


> Wow!  Loving Coach's new collection.  Can you fit much in it?


Full size wallet. Cell phone. Lipstick and gloss. Keys. Sunglasses.


----------



## klynneann

aundria17 said:


> Full size wallet. Cell phone. Lipstick and gloss. Keys. Sunglasses.



That's a lot!  Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

Tod's tote


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3304325
> 
> 
> Chanel Jumbo



that jumbo looks FAB on you! Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower [emoji7] (color is not quite right. She has a grey undertone)
> View attachment 3303757



Really pretty color & I love the piping/edge color....gorgeous/unique!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kendie26 said:


> that jumbo looks FAB on you! Love it!


You are so sweet, thanks a lot!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30


----------



## Mimmy

aundria17 said:


> Coach floral dinky




Wow! This is really lovely, aundria!


----------



## trishkaa

I'm carrying my LV Kusama Neverfull Tote in red! Only second time I'm using it.


----------



## hellokimmiee

clh5030 said:


> View attachment 3304329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest purchase! Prada saffiano double cuir in cornflower blue & tiffany and co coin purse




Loving everything [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Really pretty color & I love the piping/edge color....gorgeous/unique!



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

PS11 for the weekend &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## jcver

My first day with this, Rebecca Minkoff spike-studded quilted large affair


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Work bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305070




Lovely pic!


----------



## jessca93

My beautiful lambskin lady Dior!!!!


----------



## missarewa

Bicolor Celine Edge in Green and Black


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Lovely pic!




Thank you kindly BigCherry [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

My small YSL Monogramme bag. I can only fit those and my iPhone 5s. I put my keys and my card holder in my pocket.


----------



## myluvofbags

Same as yesterday. Still cruising. [emoji4]


----------



## aundria17

Coach rogue


----------



## Mimmy

Picotin Lock MM and a Cherry Blossom frappuccino; highly recommend both!


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Coach rogue



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mimmy said:


> Picotin Lock MM and a Cherry Blossom frappuccino; highly recommend both!
> View attachment 3305381



Your bag is stunning!


----------



## chessmont

love that Coach Rogue!  Itching to get one in Mineral, but really can't right now.


----------



## Mimmy

Hobbsy said:


> Your bag is stunning!




Thank you, Hobbsy!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## LAltiero85

myluvofbags said:


> Same as yesterday. Still cruising. [emoji4]



Soooo pretty!


----------



## LAltiero85

aundria17 said:


> Coach rogue



Cool bag!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> PS11 for the weekend &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;



Amazing color!! I don't know why I have held off buying a PS11 because every time I see one like this I desperately want one! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

jcver said:


> My first day with this, Rebecca Minkoff spike-studded quilted large affair




BIG love for this bag!! Totally love the texture & studs. Congrats on your new RM/1st day using her!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> Amazing color!! I don't know why I have held off buying a PS11 because every time I see one like this I desperately want one! Congrats!



same here! have no regret!! it's my favorite at the moment!!


----------



## msd_bags

A photo from the other day, but I'm still wearing this Smoke Grey Massaccesi midi Selene in nappa leather.


----------



## myluvofbags

LAltiero85 said:


> Soooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Rebecca Minkoff Cupid bag in sapphire color


----------



## dyyong

weekend outing


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel Jumbo Flap


----------



## Sparkletastic

Coach Willis in Crimson patent with Prada crimson shades


----------



## Tuned83

Rect mini for food shop


----------



## Zoe C

Goyard St. Louis PM black


----------



## beth001

Mimmy said:


> Picotin Lock MM and a Cherry Blossom frappuccino; highly recommend both!
> View attachment 3305381




What a beauty!


----------



## Mimmy

beth001 said:


> What a beauty!




Thank you, beth!


----------



## ichan

I saw some gorgeous pics PS11 here  I've been wearing my caramel mini for a few weeks now


----------



## Amazona

My little Le Pliage enjoying the scenery with her mates


----------



## CiiCii

Sparkletastic said:


> Coach Willis in Crimson patent with Prada crimson shades



This color is simply stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

Rushed photos since somebody was inside one of the cubicles. Marc Jacobs Box bag.


----------



## cdtracing

dyyong said:


> PS11 for the weekend &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;



Such a gorgeous bag. I'm considering getting one of these myself.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today*


----------



## Mimmy

ichan said:


> I saw some gorgeous pics PS11 here  I've been wearing my caramel mini for a few weeks now



This is a beauty, ichan!



Amazona said:


> My little Le Pliage enjoying the scenery with her mates
> 
> View attachment 3306750



Very cute combo!



msd_bags said:


> Rushed photos since somebody was inside one of the cubicles. Marc Jacobs Box bag.
> View attachment 3306804



Great bag and shoes, msd!


----------



## Kendie26

My Mulberry Lily ( medium size)


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Picotin Lock MM and a Cherry Blossom frappuccino; highly recommend both!
> View attachment 3305381



Adore the Picotin style!! On my wish list for future....yours is lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3306199
> 
> 
> My Chanel Jumbo Flap



Gorgeous...1 of the most perfect bags ever made in my humble opinion!


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Madison Tote in Midnight Oak


----------



## allyloupuppy

Something colorful


----------



## meowmix318

allyloupuppy said:


> Something colorful



Love the color, perfect for spring


----------



## luvpandas8




----------



## dangerouscurves

Went out last night with YSL small monogramme.


----------



## allyloupuppy

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color, perfect for spring



Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Adore the Picotin style!! On my wish list for future....yours is lovely!




Thank you, Kendie! I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## jcver

Kendie26 said:


> BIG love for this bag!! Totally love the texture & studs. Congrats on your new RM/1st day using her!



Thank you! &#128149;


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## dyyong

still rocking PS11 Classic &#128579;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Tuned83 said:


> Rect mini for food shop
> 
> View attachment 3306484


I love your bag! Such a great pop of colour!


----------



## Tuned83

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love your bag! Such a great pop of colour!




Thank u


----------



## aundria17

Basking in the sun. My chanel caviar double flap


----------



## Rikilove10

carterazo said:


> Brahmin Louise Rose
> 
> View attachment 3300582



Loooooove!


----------



## Zoe C

My Céline Luggage Nano Tricolor


----------



## Mimmy

Zoe C said:


> My Céline Luggage Nano Tricolor
> View attachment 3308503




Oh, I love this one!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Black Balenciaga with regular hardware.


----------



## Mimmy

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3308559
> 
> 
> Black Balenciaga with regular hardware.




Gorgeous! Stunning shoes and photo too!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Something colorful



what a gorgeous set!! Such a beautiful, elegant color!


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> My Céline Luggage Nano Tricolor
> View attachment 3308503



Fantastic color combo in your Nano! Super big love!!!  I have a Celine Mini luggage in tricolor but I always thought the Nano's were best suited for tri color.


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3308559
> 
> 
> Black Balenciaga with regular hardware.



GORGEOUS all around! One of my all time favorite bags & your shoes/boots are AMAZING!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Zoe C said:


> My Céline Luggage Nano Tricolor
> View attachment 3308503




Need this in my life [emoji7]


----------



## Zoe C

Mimmy said:


> Oh, I love this one!







Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic color combo in your Nano! Super big love!!!  I have a Celine Mini luggage in tricolor but I always thought the Nano's were best suited for tri color.







hellokimmiee said:


> Need this in my life [emoji7]




Thank you!! 

I've loved the Nano since the first time I saw it and was looking for a solid color one. Wasn't sure about the length of the strap (I'm 1,62 m) but my SA told me this new Nanos have it a little shorter than previous ones. When I saw this one I needed it in my life too


----------



## dyyong

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3308559
> 
> 
> Black Balenciaga with regular hardware.



Classic Black Bal but I likes your boots too!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Siena PM today


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kendie26 said:


> GORGEOUS all around! One of my all time favorite bags & your shoes/boots are AMAZING!!


Thanks so much Kendie26, dyyong and Mimmy, you are very sweet!


----------



## tatertot

Chloe Marcie for family vacation [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## Phiomega

Can't help staring at it frequently.... Just got it in Hongkong two weeks ago and only got it out now. I think it is very unique, and architecturally beautiful....


----------



## Zoe C

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3309280
> 
> Can't help staring at it frequently.... Just got it in Hongkong two weeks ago and only got it out now. I think it is very unique, and architecturally beautiful....




It's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Cambridge Satchel: 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anthrosphere

_Lee said:


> Cambridge Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



So cute and perfect for Spring!


----------



## Phiomega

Zoe C said:


> It's beautiful [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## FunBagz

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo



Love this!


----------



## Kendie26

Time for a little spring color~so using my 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Coach tote


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Cambridge Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



in love with this color....so pretty & cheerful!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo



Love Bal, Love Velo's, Love your color!!


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> Time for a little spring color~so using my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309508
> Coach tote



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

klynneann said:


> Beautiful bag!



thanks much/appreciate it klynneann! I'm such a neutral color bag girl & this is just 1 of 2 bags that I have for a pop of color. Happy spring to you & everyone!


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3309280
> 
> Can't help staring at it frequently.... Just got it in Hongkong two weeks ago and only got it out now. I think it is very unique, and architecturally beautiful....



Beautiful bag! The color really shows off the unique construction. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> thanks much/appreciate it klynneann! I'm such a neutral color bag girl & this is just 1 of 2 bags that I have for a pop of color. Happy spring to you & everyone!



It's a great color, and I love the style too.  Happy Spring to you as well!


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry medium Cara


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My Mulberry Lily ( medium size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306934


LOVE!  I want one in buttercream!!!


Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3309280
> 
> Can't help staring at it frequently.... Just got it in Hongkong two weeks ago and only got it out now. I think it is very unique, and architecturally beautiful....


These are gorgeous bags and I love yours.


_Lee said:


> Cambridge Satchel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


What a beauty!! I think the structure works perfectly to accent the bright pink color.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Monkia Chiang pony hair bucket


----------



## shadowplay

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309614




gorgeous!!


----------



## CiiCii

My Hermes Kelly - 32, togo in etain.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> My Monkia Chiang pony hair bucket



Very unique/ chic bag Sparkletastic!! Love the handle. And yes, get a Mulberry Lily...you will love it!


----------



## aundria17




----------



## grnbri

aundria17 said:


>




So pretty!!!!! Drooling.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Chanel Reissue


----------



## LipstickMonster

aundria17 said:


>




What color is this?


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## Pollie-Jean

FunBagz said:


> Love this!





Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Love Bal, Love Velo's, Love your color!!



Thank you ! Velo is my favorite style


----------



## aundria17

LipstickMonster said:


> What color is this?


It's the green with iridescent/mermaid hardware old medium size


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black Jumbo*


----------



## FunBagz

aundria17 said:


>



Beautiful Boy! Carrying mine in iridescent purple today...


----------



## Kendie26

Haven't used this Isabella Fiore in many years so thought I'd whip her out today-I always liked how this bag had 2 different sides


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309614



I LOVE all things Mulberry! Such an awesome style bag & color.  Beautiful!


----------



## meowmix318

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used this Isabella Fiore in many years so thought I'd whip her out today-I always liked how this bag had 2 different sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310359
> View attachment 3310360



Love the cute little bag on the side.


----------



## aisyaj

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE all things Mulberry! Such an awesome style bag & color.  Beautiful!




Thank you. Mulberry NVT leather is soo00oo luscious!!


----------



## catiscrafty

Balenciaga black Strategy. Grabbed it off FF, and I'm assuming it belonged to someone here since it was a limited release design. I need to give it a little TLC, but it's an amazing bag so far.


----------



## Tuned83

Trusty Jumbo.


----------



## Kendie26

meowmix318 said:


> Love the cute little bag on the side.



Thanks meowmix!! This bag is a minimum of 20 years old & that small coin purse/bag on the 1 front side is detachable. Happy spring to you!


----------



## meowmix318

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks meowmix!! This bag is a minimum of 20 years old & that small coin purse/bag on the 1 front side is detachable. Happy spring to you!



I figured the cute little coin purse would be removeable. Looks great, even after all of these years.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Coach Mickie satchel in orange
> View attachment 3309283



FABulous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kendie26 said:


> Time for a little spring color~so using my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309508
> Coach tote



Lovely! I need to revisit Coach!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

FunBagz said:


> Beautiful Boy! Carrying mine in iridescent purple today...



Nice!


----------



## carterazo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> FABulous! [emoji813]


Thank you!


----------



## LL1985

My mansur gavriel bucket bag in Brandy avion [emoji7]


----------



## LipstickMonster

aundria17 said:


> It's the green with iridescent/mermaid hardware old medium size




I have that bag but it photographs more metallic. Just wondering.


----------



## Jana123

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3309280
> 
> Can't help staring at it frequently.... Just got it in Hongkong two weeks ago and only got it out now. I think it is very unique, and architecturally beautiful....


What a stunning bag! I only just discovered LOEWE and this should be top on my wishlist! Just stunning! What is the name of the model?


----------



## Sferics

//up.picr.de/24976191jc.jpg

Marc Jacobs Snapshot small - funny thing!


----------



## gswpurse

My new purchase...


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> Haven't used this Isabella Fiore in many years so thought I'd whip her out today-I always liked how this bag had 2 different sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310359
> View attachment 3310360



Now that's a blast from the past! Still beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying my newest love.....

Coach Rogue in mineral [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

klynneann said:


> Now that's a blast from the past! Still beautiful!



Thanks again so very much klynneann!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> My new purchase...



WOW what a beautiful bag,,, major congrats!


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> WOW what a beautiful bag,,, major congrats!



Thank u!


----------



## CiiCii

My Panthere de Cartier Bag. I've had this bag for a long time and she still looks beautiful


----------



## Mimmy

CiiCii said:


> My Panthere de Cartier Bag. I've had this bag for a long time and she still looks beautiful




Wow! Such a stunning and unique bag, CiiCii!


----------



## soramillay

CiiCii said:


> My Panthere de Cartier Bag. I've had this bag for a long time and she still looks beautiful


Beautiful bag! I can't tell which decade this bag is from, so that must truly be the mark of a timeless design.


----------



## dyyong

this cutie today, might get another in black


----------



## chessmont

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my newest love.....
> 
> Coach Rogue in mineral [emoji3]
> View attachment 3311099



Love this bag!  Is this an accurate representation of the color?  On the website it seemed to have a little more green-blue tone...


----------



## keishapie1973

chessmont said:


> Love this bag!  Is this an accurate representation of the color?  On the website it seemed to have a little more green-blue tone...




Thanks. Yes, my pic is more accurate. I was hoping it was more blue than green. Green is my fav color but I already have a green bag that I adore. [emoji3]


----------



## chessmont

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks. Yes, my pic is more accurate. I was hoping it was more blue than green. Green is my fav color but I already have a green bag that I adore. [emoji3]



Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

My first and favorite piece from my Chanel collection.


----------



## myluvofbags

My grape MMK Sutton.


----------



## greenbags

My new baby...LV totem speedy 30!!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hellokimmiee

greenbags said:


> View attachment 3311749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby...LV totem speedy 30!!  [emoji7][emoji7]




So pretty!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> My first and favorite piece from my Chanel collection.
> View attachment 3311620


I love a pretty Boy!  Enjoy the bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry mini Lily (mushroom metallic color)


----------



## Kendie26

CiiCii said:


> My Panthere de Cartier Bag. I've had this bag for a long time and she still looks beautiful



I love seeing such unique gorgeous bags like yours!


----------



## antschulina

my Givenchy Antigona in M, with shiny leather.


----------



## joanneragheb

This beautiful Prada


----------



## bagloverny

So black Diorissimo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## shadowplay

Emerson place phoebe in mulled wine


----------



## baglover1973

My pretty new to me lagon mahina [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Newly found vintage huge kisslock clutch in thick pebbled leather


----------



## shadowplay

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3312102
> 
> My pretty new to me lagon mahina [emoji7]




that color is beautiful!


----------



## baglover1973

shadowplay said:


> that color is beautiful!



thank you!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## CiiCii

My Tosca Birkin, all dressed up with her twilly's


----------



## allyloupuppy

bagloverny said:


> So black Diorissimo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



This bag is gorgeous! You just got it right?


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade with Cheshire


----------



## sunflower_13

A picture from earlier today as I was preparing to start my day.


----------



## HotMama2007

Speedy 35 bandouliere my newest obsession! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> Kate Spade with Cheshire



Cute combo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Edie came with me to the garden center ..


----------



## LipstickMonster

Chanel double carry iridescent C16


----------



## Scully Piper

HesitantShopper said:


> Cute combo!


[emoji5]


----------



## Sparkletastic

antschulina said:


> View attachment 3311932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Givenchy Antigona in M, with shiny leather.


I LOOOOVE THIS BAG!!!


joanneragheb said:


> This beautiful Prada


We're bag twins! Isn't this a fabulous bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Molly0

All the bags are lovely but, darn that Kate Spade is just the cutest!!!

This is me today:
Happy EasterAll!


----------



## Cher1991

joanneragheb said:


> This beautiful Prada


Argh.... Favorite bag!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

KS All Typed Up Clyde with AIW White Rabbit on this nice Easter Sunday


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> KS All Typed Up Clyde with AIW White Rabbit on this nice Easter Sunday



Cute bag and bag charm


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> KS All Typed Up Clyde with AIW White Rabbit on this nice Easter Sunday


What a fun bag!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Ramages MM Neverfull


----------



## Scully Piper

Thanks @meowmix318 & @carterazo &#128522;


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Thanks @meowmix318 & @carterazo &#128522;



I'm such a big fan of Alice In Wonderland (our last family photo shoot, I make my husband and our dogs do every year, was that theme).


----------



## Mariapia

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Ramages MM Neverfull
> View attachment 3313445




Absolutely stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

CiiCii said:


> My Tosca Birkin, all dressed up with her twilly's



this is 1 of the prettiest, if not THE prettiest, Birkin's I've seen! Exquisite color


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Rhyder 33


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using My Mon Mono GM today


----------



## Sparkletastic

2nd day in my MK Camden hobo


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> 2nd day in my MK Camden hobo


So sparkly and pretty. Leather looks so touchable squishy.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Siracusa PM


----------



## Kendie26

Mania Tote


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Weekend shopper said:


> Using My Mon Mono GM today
> View attachment 3313712




Beautiful!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you 



LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you


----------



## dyyong

Kate Spade Grey Mindy......... still


----------



## chessmont

CiiCii said:


> My Tosca Birkin, all dressed up with her twilly's



I ADORE Tosca!  I have it in a CDC but would trade my my Rouge H for Tosca in an instant!  The resellers are just so expensive for Tosca


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> I'm such a big fan of Alice In Wonderland (our last family photo shoot, I make my husband and our dogs do every year, was that theme).


Wow!!! Have u checked out Loungefly's website? They have some very cute AIW purses.


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Wow!!! Have u checked out Loungefly's website? They have some very cute AIW purses.


I have never heard of that website, thank you.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## beachkaka

Took my daughter to a swim class with this guy. I wasn't even a fan of the bag at all, now I have to say, ppl likes it for a reason. And the reason is that the super lightweight thin bag holds a ton without changing its shape while you can still carrying it COMFORTABLY.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Kendie26

Celine mini luggage in color Souris


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> I have never heard of that website, thank you.


Ur welcome


----------



## Pessie

Postina day today


----------



## Molly0

Dooney & Bourke


----------



## aisyaj

Was travelling and carrying two [emoji1] Mulberry medium cara as backpack, and Coach bag (not sure name?) as crossbody


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GG Supreme Hobo


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Loewe puzzle bag


----------



## soramillay

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Loewe puzzle bag


Love how you posed it!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

soramillay said:


> Love how you posed it!


Thank you Soramillay. &#128522;&#128522; Have a great day!


----------



## missmandymarie

Balenciaga City  bought off Yoogi's a few weeks ago and I've been so in love!


----------



## luvpandas8

My first RM which I found at a steal at Nordies Rack!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade Quinn


----------



## Mariapia

Longchamp [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

luvpandas8 said:


> View attachment 3315127
> 
> My first RM which I found at a steal at Nordies Rack!




GREAT BAG!! I haven't seen this RM style yet. What a pretty & unique color-enjoy![emoji4]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Mariapia said:


> Longchamp [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3315220




I [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] this!!!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Coach Borough [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pessie

Mariapia said:


> Longchamp [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3315220



Its so cheerful  lovely bag


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Bayswater & my curious cat! [emoji76]


----------



## Kendie26

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3315360
> 
> Coach Borough [emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji173]&#65039;Gorgeous! I wanted this exact bag but missed out on it


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Gorgeous! I wanted this exact bag but missed out on it




I did too! I got incredibly lucky at a local consignment shop last month, brand new with tags!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater & my curious cat! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315504




Your cat is gorgeous! 
Bag is nice too 


Carried my *Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag *today.


----------



## 4everjesus

Can some one tell me the name of this bag.


----------



## 4everjesus

This is the outside.


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Your cat is gorgeous!
> Bag is nice too
> 
> 
> Carried my *Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag *today.


 
Many thanks Livia! You are sweet. I did that picture for the Mulberry gang to show how close in color my dear cat & Bayswater are in their grey coloring. I always love seeing your avatar....it's so striking & cool!


----------



## Ranchgoddess

My new Coach Swagger!!  It just arrived today and I don't know if I want to take the tags off or not...hummm....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LV pochette metis


----------



## alansgail

Carrying my orYany Zahara bag.....absolutely so easy to use and so beautiful. I love the fact that I don't have to even take off my bag in order to access it. The quality is amazing and I love the oversize zippers in shiny gold!


----------



## soramillay

My RM Cupid, love this bag.


----------



## soramillay

Ranchgoddess said:


> My new Coach Swagger!!  It just arrived today and I don't know if I want to take the tags off or not...hummm....


Don't you like it? Looks like it would be a good work tote.


----------



## alansgail

soramillay said:


> My RM Cupid, love this bag.


Really pretty bag!


----------



## soramillay

alansgail said:


> Really pretty bag!


Thanks, yours is too! And I have a flower charm like yours from the same shop, they really dress up a bag well.


----------



## alansgail

soramillay said:


> Thanks, yours is too! And I have a flower charm like yours from the same shop, they really dress up a bag well.


Oh, thank you so much! I do love those flower charms!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks Livia! You are sweet. I did that picture for the Mulberry gang to show how close in color my dear cat & Bayswater are in their grey coloring. I always love seeing your avatar....it's so striking & cool!




Thanks, it's the gorgeous Vanessa Paradis 

The Bayswater is gorgeous in grey (I used to own one in black, such a practical bag!) but that cat steals the picture


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Thanks, it's the gorgeous Vanessa Paradis
> 
> The Bayswater is gorgeous in grey (I used to own one in black, such a practical bag!) but that cat steals the picture




Thanks again Livia & you are so right in that she stole the pic!! [emoji76] Using 1 of my Bal part-time bags today. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Carrying my orYany Zahara bag.....absolutely so easy to use and so beautiful. I love the fact that I don't have to even take off my bag in order to access it. The quality is amazing and I love the oversize zippers in shiny gold!



this is a VERY cool bag! I've never seen one before....great pics & I love the hardware!


----------



## CiiCii

Little miss Hermes Kelly with her Twilly


----------



## Yuki85

With my Gucci at Vapiano [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks again Livia & you are so right in that she stole the pic!! [emoji76] Using 1 of my Bal part-time bags today. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316221





CiiCii said:


> Little miss Hermes Kelly with her Twilly





Yuki85 said:


> With my Gucci at Vapiano [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3316417




Oh man, gorgeous colours and gorgeous leather 
Lovely bags, ladies!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada bag in Cameo color


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> With my Gucci at Vapiano [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3316417



Wow what a beauty! Totally LOVE that color


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Prada bag in Cameo color



Gorgeous!! This is my favorite Prada color of all time...stunning!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous!! This is my favorite Prada color of all time...stunning!


Thanks Kendie26, me too ! This color works year round and goes with everything


----------



## cdtracing

I have been carrying my MK Lexi Nubuck Suede in Navy & Black for the past couple of days.


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Carrying my orYany Zahara bag.....absolutely so easy to use and so beautiful. I love the fact that I don't have to even take off my bag in order to access it. The quality is amazing and I love the oversize zippers in shiny gold!


The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today - Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## cdtracing

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today - Coach Mickie satchel in orange
> View attachment 3316851



Oh, what a glorious color!  So bright & fresh!!  A beautiful bag!


----------



## dyyong

taking her out before April's rain


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today - Coach Mickie satchel in orange
> View attachment 3316851


This is such an awesome Spring color! I love this bag.....


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> Oh, what a glorious color!  So bright & fresh!!  A beautiful bag!





alansgail said:


> This is such an awesome Spring color! I love this bag.....


Thanks ladies!  The color is the reason for this bag. It makes me smile.  [emoji4]


----------



## CiiCii

Kendie26 said:


> this is 1 of the prettiest, if not THE prettiest, Birkin's I've seen! Exquisite color


Thank you so much! I love her


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I have been carrying my MK Lexi Nubuck Suede in Navy & Black for the past couple of days.


Ooh, this looks super luxe. I like the soft shade of color.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ooh, this looks super luxe. I like the soft shade of color.



Thank you.  I love the softer shade of navy, too.  I also love the minimal hardware & she's very comfortable to carry.


----------



## LAltiero85

Back and forth between my LV Neverfull MM and my Henri Bendel Jetsetter convertible backpack (as a crossbody).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Silver leather Proenza Schouler Small Courier with combo gold/silver chain.


----------



## Zoe C

Céline Trio (large) in Black calfskin


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GHW Jumbo*


----------



## Pessie

Raisin Bolide


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Raisin Bolide




Beautiful bag, Pessie!


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, Pessie!



Thank you so much, I'm trying to resist the temptation of buying anything else and saving for another in Clemence, but its hard


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Silver leather Proenza Schouler Small Courier with combo gold/silver chain.



 Seriously LOVE this bag Sparkle (bag envy going on over here!)


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade - Quinn


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Traveling with my trusty LV Delightful GM OM. Love this bag.


----------



## gswpurse

ps 11 classic mini


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Seriously LOVE this bag Sparkle (bag envy going on over here!)



Thanks! &#128516;


----------



## CiiCii

In a spring mood, so carrying my Hermes Birkin in Feu. I love this little lady


----------



## Kendie26

This Lambertson Truex bag is 21+ years old but I can't get rid of her for sentimental reasons. It was the very first high end designer bag I bought at Neiman Marcus. I rarely saw bags back then that had this nice organization with pockets all around, key fob nice suede lining. She's "an oldie but goodie" as they say!


----------



## Kendie26

CiiCii said:


> In a spring mood, so carrying my Hermes Birkin in Feu. I love this little lady



WOW AGAIN with the beauty & color of your bags CiiCii! You are awesome at tying on your twilly!


----------



## CiiCii

Kendie26 said:


> WOW AGAIN with the beauty & color of your bags CiiCii! You are awesome at tying on your twilly!



Aww thanks for that  she is a very pretty bag.


----------



## tatertot

Chloe Marcie for me today[emoji175]


----------



## shadowplay

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317415




I love the color combo of the bag & tassel! beautiful


----------



## Amazona

Kendie26 said:


> This Lambertson Truex bag is 21+ years old but I can't get rid of her for sentimental reasons. It was the very first high end designer bag I bought at Neiman Marcus. I rarely saw bags back then that had this nice organization with pockets all around, key fob nice suede lining. She's "an oldie but goodie" as they say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317383
> View attachment 3317384



 Why ever get rid of something so timeless, elegant, functional AND durable?! It's def a keeper, it's a great feeling to know that you always have that one bag that will never let you down, almost like having  an old and reliable friend who's always there for you.


----------



## Kendie26

Amazona said:


> Why ever get rid of something so timeless, elegant, functional AND durable?! It's def a keeper, it's a great feeling to know that you always have that one bag that will never let you down, almost like having  an old and reliable friend who's always there for you.



Beautifully said Amazona ~ true on all accounts ~ thanks so very much! I'll remember you saying that if I ever have thoughts of giving her away. All the Best to you!


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Raisin Bolide




Gorgeous!
I sooo want a Bolide


----------



## hikkichan

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in Oxblood for my travelling in Japan. So lightweight and roomy


----------



## l.ch.

Sparkletastic said:


> Silver leather Proenza Schouler Small Courier with combo gold/silver chain.



Stunning bag!


----------



## l.ch.

cdtracing said:


> I have been carrying my MK Lexi Nubuck Suede in Navy & Black for the past couple of days.



Wow, this is a beautiful bag!


----------



## l.ch.

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Loewe puzzle bag



I love this bag! I saw her in an amazing red, but I know it won't work for me. Lately, I need all my bags to have a crossbody option.....


----------



## l.ch.

Scully Piper said:


> KS All Typed Up Clyde with AIW White Rabbit on this nice Easter Sunday



Funny bag!! I could never wear it and "own" it, if you know what I mean. But it's really cute! I also like your shoes, are they patent doc martins?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

l.ch. said:


> I love this bag! I saw her in an amazing red, but I know it won't work for me. Lately, I need all my bags to have a crossbody option.....


The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;


----------



## l.ch.

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312843





Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry mini Lily (mushroom metallic color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311910



Wow, Kendie26, you make me want a mulberry lily! Gorgeous, both!


----------



## l.ch.

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;



WHAT?! This is amazing! Oh, thank you so much for posting this! Need to buy ASAP! 
Is the color on the picture, the same as yours? It's beautiful. I bet it looks amazing with black, grey, navy, wine red, dark green, white, beige, nearly every color! 
Thanks again!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

l.ch. said:


> WHAT?! This is amazing! Oh, thank you so much for posting this! Need to buy ASAP!
> Is the color on the picture, the same as yours? It's beautiful. I bet it looks amazing with black, grey, navy, wine red, dark green, white, beige, nearly every color!
> Thanks again!


Yes..... pretty cool right??? I'm loving this bag for many reasons now.... even the strap which does not have a "tail"....I hate those with excess tail which curls the wrong way....




Yes, mine is in tan.....my second favourite colour is the electric blue which comes with gold hardware. ...   
They even have colour-block ones now....you shd check out Instagram for more pics!


----------



## Kendie26

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;



Super unique & functional...I've never seen this before but love it!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kendie26

l.ch. said:


> Wow, Kendie26, you make me want a mulberry lily! Gorgeous, both!



Thanks so much I.ch. ~ I'm a big Mulberry lover & highly recommend their Lily style. They are just so pretty (IMHO) & different sizes for different needs/looks. Quality is also great!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## pukasonqo

balenciaga bubblegum pink city


----------



## Dmurphy1

allyloupuppy said:


> Prada bag in Cameo color


I love this bag, gorgeous !!!


----------



## tatertot

shadowplay said:


> I love the color combo of the bag & tassel! beautiful



Thank you I loved the rich magenta against the Navy


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Kendie26 said:


> Super unique & functional...I've never seen this before but love it!! Thanks for sharing


Happy to share it! Even happier to have someone appreciate it! &#128522; . Have a great day!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Square Mini


----------



## allyloupuppy

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love this bag, gorgeous !!!



Thank you


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

I am wearing my black LV Cluny bb today.


----------



## Molly0

Today, this huge patent leather tote:


----------



## Minkette

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;



What is the name of this bag!? Love it!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Minkette said:


> What is the name of this bag!? Love it!


It's Loewe Puzzle Bag&#128522;.


----------



## Minkette

SunkistSunkiss said:


> It's Loewe Puzzle Bag&#128522;.



Thank you!


----------



## Melora

Kendie26 said:


> This Lambertson Truex bag is 21+ years old but I can't get rid of her for sentimental reasons. It was the very first high end designer bag I bought at Neiman Marcus. I rarely saw bags back then that had this nice organization with pockets all around, key fob nice suede lining. She's "an oldie but goodie" as they say!


I can fully understand why you don't want to let her go. I love bags with key holders so much!  And why should you seperate from her? She is still a beauty!


----------



## cdtracing

l.ch. said:


> Wow, this is a beautiful bag!



Thank you for your kind words.  Yes, it's quite beautiful & very comfortable to carry.  I love the suede & it feels so luxurious.


----------



## cdtracing

_Lee said:


> Chanel Square Mini



Love this bag!  It's a classic but I bet wearing it with jeans & that black Moto jacket gives it an updated edgy look!


----------



## cdtracing

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Loewe puzzle bag





SunkistSunkiss said:


> The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;



This is such a cool bag!!!  I love it!  Not something you see everyday!


----------



## Kendie26

Melora said:


> I can fully understand why you don't want to let her go. I love bags with key holders so much!  And why should you seperate from her? She is still a beauty!




[emoji4][emoji137]&#127995;So sweet of you-many thanks Melora!


----------



## Scully Piper

l.ch. said:


> Funny bag!! I could never wear it and "own" it, if you know what I mean. But it's really cute! I also like your shoes, are they patent doc martins?


I'm really into funky bags [emoji4] to each his own I guess. I got some classic ones too but I love mixing it up. 
Yes those are Docs. 1460 patent boots


----------



## Scully Piper

SunkistSunkiss said:


> The amazing thing about this bag is you can also lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. Or hook across the back like a backpack! Just thought you might be interested to know &#128522;


Wow!


----------



## Linds31289

I am carrying/breaking in my new Tory Burch tote! Perfect for summertime!


----------



## Phiomega

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Yes..... pretty cool right??? I'm loving this bag for many reasons now.... even the strap which does not have a "tail"....I hate those with excess tail which curls the wrong way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine is in tan.....my second favourite colour is the electric blue which comes with gold hardware. ...
> They even have colour-block ones now....you shd check out Instagram for more pics!




Bag twin!


Mine is mini though.... I also love the strap without tail [emoji12]

I love the design and I love that it kept people guessing as not many people are familiar with Loewe... Got so many compliments as I only used I last week!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Phiomega said:


> Bag twin!
> View attachment 3318598
> 
> Mine is mini though.... I also love the strap without tail [emoji12]
> 
> I love the design and I love that it kept people guessing as not many people are familiar with Loewe... Got so many compliments as I only used I last week!


[emoji122] [emoji122]  so happy to see someone with good taste as me....hee &#128521;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Celine Python Edge


----------



## Arlene619

Casual day with my mini


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> Celine Python Edge


This is truly a stunner!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sparkletastic said:


> Celine Python Edge




Gorgeous!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Gucci for the night [emoji92]


----------



## Monique1004

Casual day with my Zadig & Voltaire crossbody.


----------



## meowmix318

l.ch. said:


> WHAT?! This is amazing! Oh, thank you so much for posting this! Need to buy ASAP!
> Is the color on the picture, the same as yours? It's beautiful. I bet it looks amazing with black, grey, navy, wine red, dark green, white, beige, nearly every color!
> Thanks again!



The sales associate at Nordstrom showed me the 5 ways to wear this bag when I was at the mall on Wednesday in case you want to try the 5 ways in person. Totally a cool bag in person


----------



## bagsncakes

Monique1004 said:


> Casual day with my Zadig & Voltaire crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318815




I love that red color. I have bought so many red bags thinking that this will be the red for me and it turn out either too dark or too orange or too pink. Where did u get that bag?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> This Lambertson Truex bag is 21+ years old but I can't get rid of her for sentimental reasons. It was the very first high end designer bag I bought at Neiman Marcus. I rarely saw bags back then that had this nice organization with pockets all around, key fob nice suede lining. She's "an oldie but goodie" as they say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317383
> View attachment 3317384




I've never heard this brand but this bag looks amazing. And 21y/o? Wow! She looks 1 like 1y/o. Auch quality you don't get anymore, sadly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> This is truly a stunner!





hellokimmiee said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!!!!&#9786;&#65039;


Linds31289 said:


> I am carrying/breaking in my new Tory Burch tote! Perfect for summertime!



This is like a lovely watercolor painting.


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> I've never heard this brand but this bag looks amazing. And 21y/o? Wow! She looks 1 like 1y/o. Auch quality you don't get anymore, sadly.



Hi dangerouscurves! Thank you & yes, their quality was impeccable! I was curious what happened to them because Lambertson Truex was a very high end brand years ago & I think they were pretty popular back them. I found a Purse Blog update on them & also a press release...they joined TIFFANY (yes, THE TIFFANY & Co) in 2009 as the leather goods designers...here's the link if you're interested 

http://press.tiffany.com/ViewBackgrounder.aspx?backgrounderId=15


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Celine Python Edge



Love Celine, Love Edge bag & python...what a beauty!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dangerouscurves! Thank you & yes, their quality was impeccable! I was curious what happened to them because Lambertson Truex was a very high end brand years ago & I think they were pretty popular back them. I found a Purse Blog update on them & also a press release...they joined TIFFANY (yes, THE TIFFANY & Co) in 2009 as the leather goods designers...here's the link if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> http://press.tiffany.com/ViewBackgrounder.aspx?backgrounderId=15




Thank you for the information. I've seen Tiffany's bags online and they look gorgeous. I might stalk Lambertson Treux on EBay. Wish me luck! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the information. I've seen Tiffany's bags online and they look gorgeous. I might stalk Lambertson Treux on EBay. Wish me luck! [emoji4]



good luck & I just checked out your blog & a video ~ great stuff! You are gorgeous & have a beautiful voice!!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City again*


----------



## Mimmy

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3318801
> 
> 
> Gucci for the night [emoji92]



Perfect evening clutch, hellokimmiee!



Monique1004 said:


> Casual day with my Zadig & Voltaire crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318815



Wow, what a stunning bag, Monique!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Square Mini


----------



## Monique1004

bagsncakes said:


> I love that red color. I have bought so many red bags thinking that this will be the red for me and it turn out either too dark or too orange or too pink. Where did u get that bag?




You're so right! I bought quite a few red ones & returned them. This one is a keeper! It's quite unusual red. 'Zadig & Voltaire' is famous for their edge clothes but their bags are quite cool as well. They're carried at Barneys & they have their on-line store.


----------



## Kendie26

Small Chanel flap


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Small Chanel flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319067




So, lovely! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

Thank you kindly Mimmy! She's a new one for me! Love the color in your avatar. [emoji4][emoji253]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> good luck & I just checked out your blog & a video ~ great stuff! You are gorgeous & have a beautiful voice!!




Lol! Blush. Haven't updated for ages. Can't find the time. Thank you again for the info. The brand is now on my EBay notification list.


----------



## klynneann

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3318195
> 
> 
> I am wearing my black LV Cluny bb today.



Understated perfection.  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Linds31289 said:


> I am carrying/breaking in my new Tory Burch tote! Perfect for summertime!



Definitely perfect for spring/summer - pretty!



Phiomega said:


> Bag twin!
> View attachment 3318598
> 
> Mine is mini though.... I also love the strap without tail [emoji12]
> 
> I love the design and I love that it kept people guessing as not many people are familiar with Loewe... Got so many compliments as I only used I last week!



Have you seen the purple one?!    I love your camel color too.



Sparkletastic said:


> Celine Python Edge



sigh - missed out on this one.  Would have liked one of the colorblocked ones, but the smaller size was so hard to find.



Arlene619 said:


> Casual day with my mini
> View attachment 3318697





carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3318701





hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3318801
> 
> 
> Gucci for the night [emoji92]



Wow, so many gorgeous bags yesterday!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

klynneann said:


> Understated perfection.  Congrats!


Thanks for your sweet comment!


----------



## Annelb2003

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3318195
> 
> 
> I am wearing my black LV Cluny bb today.




Lovely!!


----------



## Rani

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3318195
> 
> 
> I am wearing my black LV Cluny bb today.



So chic, I love it! This bag is on my wish list. Are you enjoying your Cluny bb? How do you mainly carry her?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Balenciaga Olive Work


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Rani said:


> So chic, I love it! This bag is on my wish list. Are you enjoying your Cluny bb? How do you mainly carry her?


Hi Rani, thank you! I only got the bag last week, but I am loving it so far! It is very practical (lightweight, the magnetic closure is great, the Epi leather is durable) and can be dressed up and down. I carried her handheld and over the shoulder so far, but I will carry her crossbody once the weather gets nicer and I am not wearing a thick coat anymore. I think she will look amazing paired with a nice dress during summertime. When are you planning to get yours and which colour do you want to purchase?


----------



## Rani

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Hi Rani, thank you! I only got the bag last week, but I am loving it so far! It is very practical (lightweight, the magnetic closure is great, the Epi leather is durable) and can be dressed up and down. I carried her handheld and over the shoulder so far, but I will carry her crossbody once the weather gets nicer and I am not wearing a thick coat anymore. I think she will look amazing paired with a nice dress during summertime. When are you planning to get yours and which colour do you want to purchase?



Thank you for your response, it is great to hear feedback from someone who owns it. I may be purchasing in a couple of months. I like the noir. I do also like the LV Montaigne bb in noir emp leather but I like how the Cluny is more secure and understated. She looks great on you!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Rani said:


> Thank you for your response, it is great to hear feedback from someone who owns it. I may be purchasing in a couple of months. I like the noir. I do also like the LV Montaigne bb in noir emp leather but I like how the Cluny is more secure and understated. She looks great on you!


Thanks so much! I like the empreint leather as well, but epi is much more durable and the bags tend to hold their shape better in my opinion. I also agree with you, it is more understated. But they are both great bags. Make sure to reveal your purchase on TPF once you get it, no matter which one you choose!


----------



## Rani

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thanks so much! I like the empreint leather as well, but epi is much more durable and the bags tend to hold their shape better in my opinion. I also agree with you, it is more understated. But they are both great bags. Make sure to reveal your purchase on TPF once you get it, no matter which one you choose!



I will do a reveal, thanks again!


----------



## Arlene619

I've been having a love/hate relationship with this boy. I'm finally growing to love him


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> I've been having a love/hate relationship with this boy. I'm finally growing to love him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319428




Beautiful. But why love/hate?


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Blake [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my patent Chanel Jumbo


----------



## Arlene619

Thank you, the color and the fact that it's lambskin, I'm just comparing it to my caviar boy. It's not even a year old and it's already showing wear on the edges, my caviar boy is almost two and no wear.  I just wish I got a different color instead of grey. [emoji53] 


dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful. But why love/hate?


----------



## aundria17

hellokimmiee said:


> View attachment 3318801
> 
> 
> Gucci for the night [emoji92]


That is fabulous


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston &#10084;


----------



## wentshopping

My Fendi 2Jours for work...


----------



## Danyelle

Hi there! My today bag is a no-logo, but I love it because it is hand-made from Florence .
I bought it during my summer holidays in the beautiful Italian city...I searched a lot on the web to find similat bags without having to travelling again to Florence (i would like to, but unfortunately it is not possible ) and i found something interesting here http://www.florenceleathermarket.com/ . Check it out


----------



## msd_bags

Finally I found a fuchsia pink shopping tote! Leather is soft and pebbled. I just got this Furla Elle tote yesterday, so far I'm very happy and used it immediately for my trip today.


----------



## aisyaj

Coach crossbody


----------



## Mariapia

My French made Berthille!


----------



## jcver

kendie26 said:


> small chanel flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319067



&#128149;&#128525;


----------



## hellokimmiee

aundria17 said:


> That is fabulous




Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciga black Hamilton City again*


----------



## dyyong

Long Champ..... it might be for the whole April, well, April's rain brings May's Flower ^_^


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mariapia said:


> My French made Berthille!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319970


Stunning !!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

wentshopping said:


> My Fendi 2Jours for work...


I hadn't seen twillies on a Fendi. Nice way to add color! 


aisyaj said:


> Coach crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319941


Love this. So classic and cute! 


msd_bags said:


> Finally I found a fuchsia pink shopping tote! Leather is soft and pebbled. I just got this Furla Elle tote yesterday, so far I'm very happy and used it immediately for my trip today.
> View attachment 3319875


Perfect pink and it looks great on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Thank you kindly jcver [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> My French made Berthille!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319970




That is 1 heck of a gorgeous bag!! Major [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kendie26

wentshopping said:


> My Fendi 2Jours for work...




So beautiful! Love the colors & twilly!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

Using my MZ Wallace leather Willow tote all week on a business trip.  The extra cross body strap comes in handy when traveling.


----------



## Kendie26

jcver said:


> [emoji177][emoji7]




Thanks kindly jcver! [emoji4]


----------



## aisyaj

Thank you Sparklestatic [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Ace satchel in cornflower  (need to get another picture that shows the color better.)


----------



## Jen123

Rebecca minkoff 5 zip mini [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower  (need to get another picture that shows the color better.)
> View attachment 3320493




Love the color


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower  (need to get another picture that shows the color better.)
> View attachment 3320493



&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;amazingly beautiful bag & color!!


----------



## klynneann

meowmix318 said:


> love the color



 +1!


----------



## Pessie

Evelyne GM


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Milky caramel

Gucci !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jax818

Celine color block trapeze


----------



## dyyong

Ms J28 out to play on this winter cold but sunny spring day ^_^


----------



## dangerouscurves

On holiday in Venice, Italy. Only a small bag can go with me since walking a lot is required. Here with YSL small monogramme chain bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower  (need to get another picture that shows the color better.)
> View attachment 3320493




This is gorgeous!


----------



## Dmurphy1

dangerouscurves said:


> On holiday in Venice, Italy. Only a small bag can go with me since walking a lot is required. Here with YSL small monogramme chain bag.
> View attachment 3321156


Love the bag and you look gorgeous !!  Enjoy your holiday


----------



## carterazo

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color





Kendie26 said:


> &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;amazingly beautiful bag & color!!





klynneann said:


> +1!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> On holiday in Venice, Italy. Only a small bag can go with me since walking a lot is required. Here with YSL small monogramme chain bag.
> View attachment 3321156


Great bag and picture! Have fun in Italy!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag.


----------



## Livia1

Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag


----------



## allyloupuppy

PrincessCypress said:


> Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag.



Beautiful outfit and bag!


----------



## dyyong

another cold sunny springs day's


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston


----------



## PrincessCypress

allyloupuppy said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag!



Thank you, allyloupuppy!


----------



## myluvofbags

Gucci Soho Top Handle


----------



## Sparkletastic

PrincessCypress said:


> Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag.


Pretty!!! I love everything Tiffany's. 


dangerouscurves said:


> On holiday in Venice, Italy. Only a small bag can go with me since walking a lot is required. Here with YSL small monogramme chain bag.
> View attachment 3321156


Pretty girl / pretty bag!  Enjoy your vacation! 


carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower  (need to get another picture that shows the color better.)
> View attachment 3320493


Love the color. Perfect for spring. 


Kendie26 said:


> Using my MZ Wallace leather Willow tote all week on a business trip.  The extra cross body strap comes in handy when traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320384


Like this one!  It's a great looking bag with just enough style for work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miu Miu platinum lambskin small shopping tote.


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the color. Perfect for spring.
> .



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke small lock logo satchel


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> Miu Miu platinum lambskin small shopping tote.



Matches the cat


----------



## Selphy

Hi..today i'm wearing Furla piper dome medium in fuschia..


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Classic Flap


----------



## dyyong

my 5 years old backpack (which's bigger then her) & mine


----------



## jcver

Gucci black hobo


----------



## tatertot

Still my Chloe Marcie[emoji175]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Miss Milla (MCM) is enjoying the sun [emoji4].


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the bag and you look gorgeous !!  Enjoy your holiday







BerlinArtGirl said:


> Great bag and picture! Have fun in Italy!







Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty!!! I love everything Tiffany's.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty girl / pretty bag!  Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color. Perfect for spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Like this one!  It's a great looking bag with just enough style for work.




Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Miss Milla (MCM) is enjoying the sun [emoji4].
> View attachment 3322771



Oh my. Where are you, you lucky bunny? Looks like Venice, but I am so bad at guessing games!


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, Ladies!





Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. Where are you, you lucky bunny? Looks like Venice, but I am so bad at guessing games!



Ahh. I realised that you have already posted where you are at the moment. Obviously, I am not only bad at guessing, but also at reading. 
Enjoy your holiday, Miss Milla is a very lucky bag indeed.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Ahh. I realised that you have already posted where you are at the moment. Obviously, I am not only bad at guessing, but also at reading.
> Enjoy your holiday, Miss Milla is a very lucky bag indeed.




Thank you, Schatzi! You have a good eye, though!


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, Schatzi! You have a good eye, though!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Tivoli PM


----------



## PrincessCypress

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty!!! I love everything Tiffany's.



Me too, Sparkletastic! But believe it or not, I have no Tiffany jewelry, only this bag and a bunch of SLG's.


----------



## meowmix318

myluvofbags said:


> LV Tivoli PM



Lovely and really love your monkey keychain


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm going away for the weekend, so today I'll be carrying these two:


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Miss Milla (MCM) is enjoying the sun [emoji4].
> View attachment 3322771


What a nice picture! Great bag, too!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## aundria17

Today


----------



## dyyong

Mini Pandora.


----------



## Selphy

Furla piper dome in fuschia


----------



## dangerouscurves

dyyong said:


> Mini Pandora.




That's some juicy color!


----------



## Kendie26

PrincessCypress said:


> Tiffany & Co. Metropolitan crossbody bag.



Wow! Your outfit & bag colors are AMAZING! They make me smile...so cheerful! You look GREAT!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> On holiday in Venice, Italy. Only a small bag can go with me since walking a lot is required. Here with YSL small monogramme chain bag.
> View attachment 3321156



Stunning EVERYTHING! Stunning bag, woman, background. WOW! Hope your holiday has been wonderful!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Miu Miu platinum lambskin small shopping tote.



Awww what a precious kitty!! Gorgeous cat & bag!


----------



## Jen123

My one and only bv


----------



## Shelby33

A comfy hobo


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me Rebecca Minkoff triple zip jealous satchel !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ohhhhhh, I LOVE it !!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bottega Duo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Rebecca Minkoff triple zip jealous satchel !!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Sparkletastic !!


----------



## Designervintage

My MK harper with buttery soft pebbled leather [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

My Maison Moreau bag!
All leather and MIF.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

Designervintage said:


> My MK harper with buttery soft pebbled leather [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324315



Love it. What model is this?


----------



## Mimmy

Mariapia said:


> My Maison Moreau bag!
> All leather and MIF.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324318




Lovely, Mariapia! I will keep this brand on my radar now!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> My Maison Moreau bag!
> All leather and MIF.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324318




Beautiful bag! I've never heard of this brand.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Designervintage said:


> My MK harper with buttery soft pebbled leather [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324315




The leather looks so buttery soft!


----------



## Esquared72

Running errands with my AW Donna


----------



## Kendie26

The bag I usually always grab in bad weather as it's snowing here today! DKNY hobo


----------



## Mariapia

Mimmy said:


> Lovely, Mariapia! I will keep this brand on my radar now!







dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag! I've never heard of this brand.




Thank you ladies! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
It's an old brand. Understated. Lightweight and printed leather.
I love it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> The bag I usually always grab in bad weather as it's snowing here today! DKNY hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324485


Soooo pretty !!  I feel your pain, enough Winter already !!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> The bag I usually always grab in bad weather as it's snowing here today! DKNY hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324485




Beautiful! I always have a soft spot for DKNY.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GHW Reissue*


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Soooo pretty !!  I feel your pain, enough Winter already !!



thanks so much Dmurphy!! & I see you are also in PA so you know the weather today...pretty crazy! Happy weekend to you


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful! I always have a soft spot for DKNY.



thanks much dangerouscurves...you know I always love seeing your awesome bags!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> thanks so much Dmurphy!! & I see you are also in PA so you know the weather today...pretty crazy! Happy weekend to you


Happy weekend to you !! I think the blizzard is over lol


----------



## Designervintage

Sparkletastic said:


> Love it. What model is this?




Thanks! It is the Harper NS in luggage, I got it as a gift about 2 years ago.


----------



## Designervintage

dangerouscurves said:


> The leather looks so buttery soft!




It really is! And even after two years, the leather still smells all fresh and new [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dyyong

dangerouscurves said:


> That's some juicy color!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## nekroxas

Took out my Fendi Petite 2jours with Lagoon Bag Bug today &#128579;


----------



## Sparkletastic

My easy to wear Michael Kors mini Hamilton crossbody. Perfect for a day of dirty work hauling plants, etc. back and forth from the nursery for a spring day of working on landscaping.


----------



## dyyong

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 3324941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took out my Fendi Petite 2jours with Lagoon Bag Bug today &#128579;



cute!!


----------



## leechiyong

My new Sophie Hulme Micro Albion Tote:


----------



## PrincessCypress

Kendie26 said:


> Wow! Your outfit & bag colors are AMAZING! They make me smile...so cheerful! You look GREAT!



Awwww, thank you, Kendie26!!! You're so sweet!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Scully Piper

My Betsey Johnson leopard guitar with a Darth Vader sweater &#128522;


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe "Marcie" bag in leather color called "sunlight"...this bag has been in hiding for way too long so it's time she gets out for the day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe "Marcie" bag in leather color called "sunlight"...this bag has been in hiding for way too long so it's time she gets out for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325471




[emoji173]&#65039; Marcie. One of my favorite designs.


----------



## LI94

Chanel Jumbo Maxi XL vintage [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe "Marcie" bag in leather color called "sunlight"...this bag has been in hiding for way too long so it's time she gets out for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325471



I love that bag


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; Marcie. One of my favorite designs.







Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag




Many thanks Ludmilla & Shelby!! I've just been so afraid of ruining this bag & getting the color dirty that I haven't really used it but it such a waste to leave it sitting in my closet. Happy Sunday to you both![emoji4][emoji255]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks Ludmilla & Shelby!! I've just been so afraid of ruining this bag & getting the color dirty that I haven't really used it but it such a waste to leave it sitting in my closet. Happy Sunday to you both![emoji4][emoji255]


Definitely bust that baby out! Too beautiful to just sit in a closet. I just love that color! Makes the leather look buttery soft [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

Scully Piper said:


> My Betsey Johnson leopard guitar with a Darth Vader sweater &#128522;



Seriously gorgeous bags today, everyone!  *Scully*, I love your sweater!!


----------



## yellowbernie

Coach small floral tote, love this bag.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Neverfull PM [emoji162]


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## Monique1004

MCM Cherry Visetos crossbody. Perfect for spring day out.


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Definitely bust that baby out! Too beautiful to just sit in a closet. I just love that color! Makes the leather look buttery soft [emoji4]



Thanks so much  & yes the leather is super soft....I just showed my husband your sweater (from your earlier picture posted) & he LOVES it....cute bag too!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much  & yes the leather is super soft....I just showed my husband your sweater (from your earlier picture posted) & he LOVES it....cute bag too!


Thanks &#128522; got it at Hot Topic


----------



## Scully Piper

klynneann said:


> Seriously gorgeous bags today, everyone!  *Scully*, I love your sweater!!


Thanks &#128522; got it at Hot Topic


----------



## BanIslander

I normally dont wear LV but I weat this bag to go to school because it is sturdy  laptop/book,notes... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it used to belong to my grandma


----------



## Mimmy

BanIslander said:


> I normally dont wear LV but I weat this bag to go to school because it is sturdy  laptop/book,notes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it used to belong to my grandma




Great bag, BanIslander! Even better because it belonged to your grandmother. [emoji3]


----------



## meowmix318

BanIslander said:


> I normally dont wear LV but I weat this bag to go to school because it is sturdy  laptop/book,notes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it used to belong to my grandma



Always nice to remember our loved ones through using their personal items. Love the little dog on the handle.


----------



## Mariapia

BanIslander said:


> I normally dont wear LV but I weat this bag to go to school because it is sturdy  laptop/book,notes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it used to belong to my grandma




Wonderful bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jcver

My fave fuschia pink Lanvin Amalia tote for Monday


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga



 which model is this??


----------



## dyyong

"Hip" Monday (new to me)
wishing you a wonderful week ^_^


----------



## FunBagz

Balenciaga for me as well today...Velo...


----------



## SiouxZan

New MK Jet Set East/West Tote in Navy.


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## HesitantShopper

My roots grace satchel


----------



## myluvofbags

My Michael Kors Miranda in peanut


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> My Michael Kors Miranda in peanut



I always wanted this bag in this color!! Awesome! Is it easy enough to get in & out of with the tie loop top?


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> "Hip" Monday (new to me)
> wishing you a wonderful week ^_^



LOVE! Great bag & picture....I'm a huge Bal lover as well!


----------



## Scully Piper

Road trip to Quincy CA with my Speedy 35


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> "Hip" Monday (new to me)
> wishing you a wonderful week ^_^


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Minaaa52

Speedy 35 in damier ebene for the rainy day


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]I always wanted this bag in this color!! Awesome! Is it easy enough to get in & out of with the tie loop top?


Yes, it's super easy. I have it tied like a slip knot. I definitely love this bag and hope you can get yours.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> which model is this??



Paper Plate Bucket S


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton (temporary gym bag) & Chanel


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton (temporary gym bag) & Chanel


Love the combo!


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## Arlene619

Boy  bag


----------



## Love4MK

LV Neverfull in DE


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my Prada Nero Bauletto.


----------



## dyyong

arlene619 said:


> boy  bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327195



gorgeous


----------



## dyyong

today still carrying Balenciaga Hip


----------



## alexanderkin

cute !!! http://photo.yupoo.com/lsbag168/FtarMs8K/big.jpg


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> Boy  bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327195


This is my dream Boy bag! Black caviar leather with silver hardware, love it!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City again today.*


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my old faithful, LV mon mono Speedy 45 with added strap.


----------



## dyyong

rocking PS11 in my PJ's for grocery run ^_^


----------



## carterazo

dyyong said:


> rocking PS11 in my PJ's for grocery run ^_^


Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## dyyong

carterazo said:


> Such a gorgeous color!



Thank you carterazo, it sure did light up my PJ's lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Arlene619 said:


> Boy  bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327195




Beautiful! Which size is this?


----------



## dangerouscurves

HesitantShopper said:


> My roots grace satchel
> 
> View attachment 3326500




The leather look luscious!


----------



## HesitantShopper

dangerouscurves said:


> The leather look luscious!



Thank you! it definitely is a fantastic leather. The bag is handmade in their factory in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Fatimasantos

Capuchino LV


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> rocking PS11 in my PJ's for grocery run ^_^



Ahhhh that blue is to die for....GORGEOUS!! Love your bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Arlene619 said:


> Boy  bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327195



Such an awesome bag! I hope to get one someday (I just bought a reissue so it'll be a long time that I'm on my ban) but I'm admiring yours from afar!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Back in my Prada Nero Bauletto.



so elegant & classy....a timeless bag ...you have great bags Sparkle!!!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh that blue is to die for....GORGEOUS!! Love your bag!



Thank you Kendie ^_^


----------



## carterazo

MK Michael Kors Greenwich large grab bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> MK Michael Kors Greenwich large grab bag
> View attachment 3328387



Such a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Arlene619

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful! Which size is this?



 Thank you, it's the old medium [emoji4]



Kendie26 said:


> Such an awesome bag! I hope to get one someday (I just bought a reissue so it'll be a long time that I'm on my ban) but I'm admiring yours from afar!!



 I hear you, I'm done buying bags for a while. I am trying to sell my other boy because it's not being used and I could use the extra money lol. Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Westminster GM


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Such a lovely shade of blue.



Thanks!  I love it!


----------



## beachkaka




----------



## allyloupuppy

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3328592



gorgeous


----------



## Yuki85

Greeting from a clouded Vienna - Miaou [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## hellokimmiee

Yuki85 said:


> Greeting from a clouded Vienna - Miaou [emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328685




Adore this!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Yuki85 said:


> Greeting from a clouded Vienna - Miaou [emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328685




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Love4MK

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Neverfull PM [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325611



We have the same initials!  

I've currently been using my LV Neverfull in DE.  I think I am going to switch out - give other bags some love!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Love4MK said:


> We have the same initials!
> 
> 
> 
> I've currently been using my LV Neverfull in DE.  I think I am going to switch out - give other bags some love!




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> so elegant & classy....a timeless bag ...you have great bags Sparkle!!!


Thank you!!


Yuki85 said:


> Greeting from a clouded Vienna - Miaou [emoji76][emoji76]
> View attachment 3328685


Too cute!  Love the kitty face. 


dyyong said:


> rocking PS11 in my PJ's for grocery run ^_^


What a pretty cobalt color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328731




Beautiful! I love this deep shade of grey. I don't like black bags so I'd go for grey when I want neutral color.


----------



## OrganizedHome

Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini In Grey/Neon Pink.


----------



## Sparkletastic

OrganizedHome said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini In Grey/Neon Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329052


This is one of the coolest, funkiest bags I've seen that still manages to be classic. Kudos!  Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

OrganizedHome said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini In Grey/Neon Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329052



So unique!!! I've never seen at bi-colored/bi-face RM Mab like this....Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful! I love this deep shade of grey. I don't like black bags so I'd go for grey when I want neutral color.



As always, many thanks dangerous curves!! I'm with you on the love of grey bags...plus I always admire your entire collection!


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Greeting from a clouded Vienna - Miaou [emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328685



this is just too cute for words!! Adore your bag


----------



## Arlene619

.


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet


----------



## Mariapia

Nothing fancy but perfect for a rainy day.....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my favorites-Balenciaga City bag


----------



## aundria17

Henri Bendel  petrol Gotham satchel


----------



## BlueCherry

OrganizedHome said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mab Mini In Grey/Neon Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329052




I really do like this, it's most unusual.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328731




Beautiful colour [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful colour [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you kindly BigCherry ~ it is 1 of my favorite colors! Happy springtime to you!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites-Balenciaga City bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330512



Timeless classic!!


----------



## Sarah03

Gris Aluminum City!


----------



## nilds019

My neverfull mm [emoji178][emoji162]


----------



## leechiyong

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  petrol Gotham satchel



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle
> View attachment 3331029



Gorgeous.


----------



## Scully Piper

Loungefly Disney Princesses &#128516;


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  petrol Gotham satchel


Love the color!


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle
> View attachment 3331029


So classy looking!


----------



## Mariapia

My Longchamp neo...


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle
> View attachment 3331029



LOVE this one...you have such unique bags in perfect condition!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> Timeless classic!!



thanks much & I agree dyyong! I totally  your avatar quote! That's a fantastic one!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Loungefly Disney Princesses &#128516;



How can you not smile looking at your bag?!! Super sweet! I think you had the fun betsey johnson guitar bag w/ darth vadar sweater recently (if my memory is working-?!) so it's easy to see your very fun personality with your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Out to brunch with Clara Kasavina beaded small clutch


----------



## VerucaSalt921

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp neo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331126




Love this print!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> How can you not smile looking at your bag?!! Super sweet! I think you had the fun betsey johnson guitar bag w/ darth vadar sweater recently (if my memory is working-?!) so it's easy to see your very fun personality with your bags!


Awwww &#128516;
Thank u. Ur so sweet. Yes that was me too with the guitar & Darth sweater &#128513;


----------



## Scully Piper

First, a banana split with my Banana Republic giraffe bag before heading to see Jungle Book &#129299;


----------



## ninakt

Ivoire Alma


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Running errands with Bottega small Olimpia in peony.


----------



## meowmix318

Buckeyemommy said:


> Running errands with Bottega small Olimpia in peony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331774



Great color


----------



## Buckeyemommy

meowmix318 said:


> Great color




Thank you!


----------



## nailgirl70

Betsy Johnson Nail polish bag


----------



## Scully Piper

nailgirl70 said:


> Betsy Johnson Nail polish bag
> 
> 
> Cute! I &#10084; Betsey Johnson bags!


----------



## Dmurphy1

nilds019 said:


> My neverfull mm [emoji178][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330873


OK, now I'm jealous  !!! Enjoy it, it's stunning !!!


----------



## dyyong

gotta love this sunny 70's day!


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> gotta love this sunny 70's day!




 Great Bal!


----------



## Livia1

*Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies


----------



## klynneann

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp neo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331126



Love these colors!


----------



## klynneann

Livia1 said:


> *Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3332165



Classic.


----------



## Livia1

klynneann said:


> Classic.




Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Livia1 said:


> *Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3332165




Absolutely gorgeous, Livia[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mimmy

Livia1 said:


> *Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3332165




Great bag and photo, Livia!


----------



## Livia1

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Livia[emoji173]&#65039;





Mimmy said:


> Great bag and photo, Livia!




Thank you so much, ladies 
I absolutely LOVE this bag!


----------



## loves

Celine box bag, have not used it in a long time and I have to use it more


----------



## BlueCherry

loves said:


> Celine box bag, have not used it in a long time and I have to use it more
> View attachment 3332296



Gorgeous bag and colour


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> *Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3332165



Beautiful Livia! I've never seen this bag before  & the heart in your cappuccino looks pretty awesome too!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> gotta love this sunny 70's day!



she's a special Bal dyyong! Love it


----------



## Kendie26

loves said:


> Celine box bag, have not used it in a long time and I have to use it more
> View attachment 3332296



Totally love that Celine red....looks great on you! No doubt she's glad to be getting out with you!


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> *Grapping a cappuccino with my undercover Gucci, the Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag* :sunnies
> 
> View attachment 3332165



classic!!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> she's a special Bal dyyong! Love it



she IS! thank you Kendie26


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> Great Bal!


----------



## carterazo

Treesje Mini Rebel in electric blue


----------



## PrincessCypress

Chanel caviar single flap jumbo!


----------



## loves

Kendie26 said:


> Totally love that Celine red....looks great on you! No doubt she's glad to be getting out with you!





BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour




thank you so much


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Treesje Mini Rebel in electric blue
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332731




So gorgeous, carterazo!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> So gorgeous, carterazo!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today


----------



## Rani

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996




This is one stunning bag, Kendie!


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996



That's a beauty!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful Livia! I've never seen this bag before  & the heart in your cappuccino looks pretty awesome too!





dyyong said:


> classic!!




Thank you, ladies.
I adore this bag. The leather is absolutely superb and it's so easy to carry.


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996




Uh, a Hamilton First 
Isn't this leather just delicious!
Many congrats on this great find.


----------



## bagloverny

My new small Givenchy Antigona in linen. Such a gorgeous color


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996


Congratulations your bag is soooo gorgeous  !! I'm waiting for a pre-loved Balenciaga first bag in black to arrive, my very first Balenciaga and I'm over the moon excited !!!!!!! They have always been my number one favorite


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey


----------



## leooh

This pretty Lady


----------



## Kendie26

Rani said:


> Gorgeous!





Mimmy said:


> This is one stunning bag, Kendie!





klynneann said:


> That's a beauty!





Livia1 said:


> Uh, a Hamilton First
> Isn't this leather just delicious!
> Many congrats on this great find.





Dmurphy1 said:


> Congratulations your bag is soooo gorgeous  !! I'm waiting for a pre-loved Balenciaga first bag in black to arrive, my very first Balenciaga and I'm over the moon excited !!!!!!! They have always been my number one favorite



Wow~ Thanks so much to all of you kind, dear tPF'ers!! I do feel quite lucky to have found this one is such amazing condition.
Livia~delicious is indeed a perfect word to describe the hamilton chevre leather! 
Dmurphy~YAY & welcome to the Bal club since your First bag that's on the way will literally be your 1st Bal....can't wait to see it & enjoy her!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> My new small Givenchy Antigona in linen. Such a gorgeous color



Spectacular....what a beauty & yes, LOVE the color!!! Dang, I want one!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Just got this Balenciaga limited edition chèvre First so out she goes today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332996




Beautiful leather!!!!


----------



## hikkichan

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Purple Rain and my newly manicured nails!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful leather!!!!



Thank you dangerouscurves  It is fabulous leather & I feel lucky to have found this one. All the best to you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dyyong

Tod's Restyling Black Bauletto


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GHW Reissue*


----------



## Monique1004

Nice spring day for my cherry LV to come out.


----------



## Mimmy

Monique1004 said:


> Nice spring day for my cherry LV to come out.
> 
> View attachment 3334085




Such a stunner, Monique!


----------



## Designervintage

Monique1004 said:


> Nice spring day for my cherry LV to come out.
> 
> View attachment 3334085




Wowww!! Absolutely love it!!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> Spectacular....what a beauty & yes, LOVE the color!!! Dang, I want one!



Thanks so much! The antigona is one of my fave bags!


----------



## Molly0

Bally


----------



## leooh

LV taupe montagine


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Kendall hobo in fuchsia


----------



## Scully Piper

Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse &#128000; for my hubby's bday &#127874;


----------



## Mimmy

Scully Piper said:


> Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse [emoji232] for my hubby's bday [emoji512]




Aww, this makes me smile! [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

Scully Piper said:


> Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse &#128000; for my hubby's bday &#127874;


This is adorable and must be a great conversation starter.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse &#128000; for my hubby's bday &#127874;



So cute!!! &#128522;


----------



## cny1941

Scully Piper said:


> Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse [emoji232] for my hubby's bday [emoji512]




So cuteeeeee [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Dinner at Ella's with Kate Spade mouse &#128000; for my hubby's bday &#127874;



Adorbs!!! You have THE most unique bags!!!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## Kendie26

Coach lizard leather satchel


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Adorbs!!! You have THE most unique bags!!!


And today I just added another 1. KS red car bag [emoji4] I'll post a pic when I receive it.


----------



## Scully Piper

cny1941 said:


> So cuteeeeee [emoji7]


Thanks &#128522; It sure gets a lot of attention when I'm out with it. I bought it because my husband is Chinese & was born in the year of the rat &#128513;


Sparkletastic said:


> So cute!!! &#128522;





myluvofbags said:


> This is adorable and must be a great conversation starter.


----------



## Scully Piper

Mimmy said:


> Aww, this makes me smile! [emoji3]


Me too! This is definitely 1 of my favorites in my collection. Last year I carried it to watch The Nutcracker ballet. I figured it was perfect for the Rat King &#128513;


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Coach lizard leather satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334796


It looks so elegant &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Monique1004

Designervintage said:


> Wowww!! Absolutely love it!!






Mimmy said:


> Such a stunner, Monique!




It's so nice to have a group of people who appreciate beautiful things! I love sharing my beauties on this thread. It brightens up my day~


----------



## aundria17

Packing for a trip to NYC for the weekend. Can't forget my purse raincoat !


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me Balenciaga , got this for a steal on ebay and excellent condition !!! Balenciaga has always been my all time favorite so super excited !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga , got this for a steal on ebay and excellent condition !!! Balenciaga has always been my all time favorite so super excited !!!



YAY YOU! Go Dmurphy (my fellow gal from PA). Love your new Bal...CONGRATS & wear her in total joy, health & happiness!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> YAY YOU! Go Dmurphy (my fellow gal from PA). Love your new Bal...CONGRATS & wear her in total joy, health & happiness!


Thanks Kendie26 !!!


----------



## leooh

Scully Piper said:


> And today I just added another 1. KS red car bag [emoji4] I'll post a pic when I receive it.




wow, really cute and unique bags! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## leooh

aundria17 said:


> Packing for a trip to NYC for the weekend. Can't forget my purse raincoat !




black hardware and chevron! love it!


----------



## leooh

vintage noe... I've not carried her in ages


----------



## Mimmy

Scully Piper said:


> Me too! This is definitely 1 of my favorites in my collection. Last year I carried it to watch The Nutcracker ballet. I figured it was perfect for the Rat King [emoji16]




Absolutely; spot on!


----------



## Rouge H

Running errands with LV Odeom.


----------



## hellokimmiee

aundria17 said:


> Packing for a trip to NYC for the weekend. Can't forget my purse raincoat !




Obsessed [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Epi Trocadero 23


----------



## PrincessCypress

aundria17 said:


> Packing for a trip to NYC for the weekend. Can't forget my purse raincoat !



Drooooooling!!!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3335283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage noe... I've not carried her in ages



That has to be THE perfect red ! Love it  It's fun carrying bags that you haven't used in a long time, isn't it?!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

On the way to the airport...
My Burberry Crossbody bag holding my mini pochette with wallet and lipstick and handcream inside, my passport holder, medication, phone and keys... This is together with my small navy jack wolfskin backpack my carry on to my flight in holiday!
[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> That has to be THE perfect red ! Love it  It's fun carrying bags that you haven't used in a long time, isn't it?!




yes dear, this is the perfect red imo too! high five!
yes, rediscover my love for my neglected bags...


----------



## leooh

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3335479
> View attachment 3335480
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to the airport...
> My Burberry Crossbody bag holding my mini pochette with wallet and lipstick and handcream inside, my passport holder, medication, phone and keys... This is together with my small navy jack wolfskin backpack my carry on to my flight in holiday!
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335498




have a fabulous holiday! love your burberry crossbody with the cute pom pom


----------



## leooh

myluvofbags said:


> LV Epi Trocadero 23




i always drool at epi bags... [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot RH City today *


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my beloved Pandora medium oxblood again


----------



## Pessie

Pollie-Jean said:


> my beloved Pandora medium oxblood again



Gorgeous, loving the slouch, and you wear it beautifully


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga , got this for a steal on ebay and excellent condition !!! Balenciaga has always been my all time favorite so super excited !!!


Congrats!!!! Enjoy your new baby! 


aundria17 said:


> Packing for a trip to NYC for the weekend. Can't forget my purse raincoat !


Beautiful!  Have you experienced any peeling on the so black hardware?


----------



## CiiCii

Classic Black Box Kelly with her twilly


----------



## Tuned83

Trying to learn to love my miu miu aviator bag. Total impulse bag from years ago.


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> Congrats!!!! Enjoy your new baby!
> 
> Beautiful!  Have you experienced any peeling on the so black hardware?


This is actually the first time I'm carrying the bag  [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3335853
> 
> 
> Trying to learn to love my miu miu aviator bag. Total impulse bag from years ago.


I think she'd be easy to love. Pretty bag. How are you styling her?


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> View attachment 3336068




I thought this was a Fendi peekaboo at first. You really do have some beautiful Coach bags [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> I thought this was a Fendi peekaboo at first. You really do have some beautiful Coach bags [emoji3]


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> my beloved Pandora medium oxblood again


----------



## Kendie26

CiiCii said:


> Classic Black Box Kelly with her twilly



so elegant & you sure tie a twilly on beautifully!


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Kelly


----------



## Duessa

Céline nano luggage in souris!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pessie said:


> Gorgeous, loving the slouch, and you wear it beautifully



Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


>


----------



## klynneann

CiiCii said:


> Classic Black Box Kelly with her twilly



Look at that sheen!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry mini Lily in mushroom metallic


----------



## dyyong

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3335853
> 
> 
> Trying to learn to love my miu miu aviator bag. Total impulse bag from years ago.



she's gorgeous, wish I knew how to shorten the strap length years ago, cherish her!!


----------



## dyyong

Duessa said:


> View attachment 3336390
> 
> 
> Céline nano luggage in souris!



*SIGH** like a dream


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> my beloved Pandora medium oxblood again



ALWAYS keep me staring!


----------



## dyyong

this pair to Ikea & mall today ^_^


----------



## Arlene619

My mini [emoji173]


----------



## KayuuKathey

Classic.


Reed Krakoff Academy Crossbody


----------



## Scully Piper

My Mono NF "tanning" at Bodega Bay golf course &#128526;


----------



## chessmont

Scully Piper said:


> My Mono NF "tanning" at Bodega Bay golf course &#128526;



You're in my part of town!  It was nice today a little breezy though.


----------



## carterazo

Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## Scully Piper

chessmont said:


> You're in my part of town!  It was nice today a little breezy though.


It sure was beautiful [emoji7] My husband tried to blame his score on the breeze...LOL!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> ALWAYS keep me staring!



Thanks dear


----------



## princessDD

Celine Nano in Red


----------



## Scully Piper

ObsidianStrass said:


> View attachment 3290037
> 
> Obsessed with the Phillip Lim Pashli bag. Love this color combo but def. am on the look-out for other hot pink, white & silver styles.


This is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Scully Piper said:


> My Mono NF "tanning" at Bodega Bay golf course [emoji41]




What a nice view, the bag and the ocean.


----------



## Livia1

*Balenciaga black Hamilton City*


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci - Swing Mini


----------



## Molly0

Vintage


----------



## Scully Piper

All day I carried my first Pashli &#128516;
Early birthday gift from my husband &#129303;


----------



## Scully Piper

dangerouscurves said:


> What a nice view, the bag and the ocean.


It sure was heaven [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## gswpurse

fendi petite 2jours


----------



## Mimmy

Molly0 said:


> Vintage



Beautiful bag, Molly! Some things get better with age!



Scully Piper said:


> All day I carried my first Pashli [emoji1]
> Early birthday gift from my husband &#129303;



Happy early birthday, Scully! Beautiful bag, and what a cute wallet!



gswpurse said:


> fendi petite 2jours



Gorgeous red bag, gswpurse!


----------



## Molly0

Thank you Mimmy. Yes, & Chanel is one of them. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Scully Piper

Thanks Mimmy &#128522; The Little Mermaid was the first Disney movie I saw when I moved to America at the age of 15 &#128522;


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> All day I carried my first Pashli &#128516;
> Early birthday gift from my husband &#129303;



Fabulous! Love it...the color is gorgeous! Happy (still early-?) Birthday Scully Piper!artyhat:


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> fendi petite 2jours



Such an elegant, classic, beautiful bag in a gorgeous color!! (I've been longing for 1 of these Fendi's.)


----------



## Dmurphy1

gswpurse said:


> fendi petite 2jours


Classic beautiful bag and a gorgeous color !!!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

leooh said:


> have a fabulous holiday! love your burberry crossbody with the cute pom pom




Thank you!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dyyong

Running errands with this Boy


----------



## eiiv

Carried this today.


----------



## leechiyong

eiiv said:


> Carried this today.


I love this color combo.  So beautiful!


----------



## Mimmy

eiiv said:


> Carried this today.




Wow, eiiv! This is beautiful!


----------



## eiiv

Thank you. My bag is very happy to hear your compliment.



leechiyong said:


> I love this color combo.  So beautiful!


----------



## eiiv

Thank you for the lovely compliment.  



Mimmy said:


> Wow, eiiv! This is beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

M Kors [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Monique1004

eiiv said:


> Carried this today.




Wow, such a lovely color combo!


----------



## vixen18

Celine luggage tote 
Indigo 
Mini 
With Hermes twillies


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci







Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thebaghag

Today I carried a Roger Vivier Pilgrim du jour tote in bubblegum pink  https://www.instagram.com/p/BEnpoo8iycB/?taken-by=thebaghag


----------



## carterazo

eiiv said:


> Carried this today.


What bag is this?  It's lovely!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Fabulous! Love it...the color is gorgeous! Happy (still early-?) Birthday Scully Piper![emoji14]artyhat:


Thank you Kendie26 &#128516;
Still early...my bday is not till May 6 &#128522;


----------



## lenarmc

carterazo said:


> What bag is this?  It's lovely!



If you look at the hardware, it says Fendi.


----------



## dyyong

_Lee said:


> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app



pretty!! how is the weight of this Gucci?


----------



## Kendie26

eiiv said:


> Carried this today.



oooo lal la!!!! LOVE Those 2 colors together! FABULOUS bag


----------



## Kendie26

vixen18 said:


> View attachment 3338394
> 
> 
> Celine luggage tote
> Indigo
> Mini
> With Hermes twillies




Major LOVE....totally loving Celine's indigo color (& I'm not even a "blue girl"..go figure!) If I do get another Luggage, it will be this color. Enjoy yours....she's stunning!


----------



## kittyland06

vintage ferragamo


----------



## gswpurse

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous red bag, gswpurse!



Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> Such an elegant, classic, beautiful bag in a gorgeous color!! (I've been longing for 1 of these Fendi's.)



Thank you for your compliment! You should get 1, this bag is truly lovely.


----------



## gswpurse

Dmurphy1 said:


> Classic beautiful bag and a gorgeous color !!!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

This huge Club Monaco patent leather tote


----------



## BovinaRabbit

kittyland06 said:


> vintage ferragamo




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

MK push lock logo satchel in green.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dyyong said:


> Running errands with this Boy


What a beauty!!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

hikkichan said:


> View attachment 3333841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Purple Rain and my newly manicured nails!


Looove your bag and your nails!


----------



## vixen18

Kendie26 said:


> Major LOVE....totally loving Celine's indigo color (& I'm not even a "blue girl"..go figure!) If I do get another Luggage, it will be this color. Enjoy yours....she's stunning!




Thank you my dear Kendie26 for your kind words. 
I'm a sucker for blue. The minute I saw this one, I knew she was going to be coming home with me [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eiiv

Fendi Demi Jour. 



carterazo said:


> What bag is this?  It's lovely!


----------



## eiiv

Thank you. Yes, both colors do match each other quite well. 



Monique1004 said:


> Wow, such a lovely color combo!


----------



## eiiv

They do look good together.  Thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> oooo lal la!!!! LOVE Those 2 colors together! FABULOUS bag


----------



## westvillage

Longchamp Le Foulonne saddlebag.


----------



## Scully Piper

kittyland06 said:


> vintage ferragamo


 
I want your bag =)  Simple yet elegant =)


----------



## tristaeliseh

this cute and all black Dooney and Bourke found over the weekend at Vintage Vogue.


----------



## Kyokei

Brought out my mini LV backpack today.


----------



## dyyong

BerlinArtGirl said:


> What a beauty!!



Thank you!!

Hello from Orlando ^_^


----------



## Mimmy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3339545
> 
> 
> Brought out my mini LV backpack today.



Aww, so cute, love it!



dyyong said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Orlando ^_^



Beautiful bag, Kyokei!


----------



## clu13

Michael Kors Collection Miranda in Azalea


----------



## meowmix318

westvillage said:


> Longchamp Le Foulonne saddlebag.



Great looking bag


----------



## westvillage

meowmix318 said:


> Great looking bag



Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

clu13 said:


> Michael Kors Collection Miranda in Azalea
> 
> View attachment 3339750


Love the Miranda and such a beautiful color!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci







Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

dyyong said:


> pretty!! how is the weight of this Gucci?



Pretty light, and can be wore cross-body (which i don't do much, but has come in handy from time to time)


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag again*


----------



## hikkichan

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Looove your bag and your nails!


Thank you, BerlinArtGirl


----------



## LostInBal

I may wear my  02 Just Caballi besace


----------



## westvillage

Today it's my Gucci UNICEF tote. Such a pretty color ... true cocoa brown.  I can't quite make the straps work so I don't use it as much as I would like. They stay on my shoulder just fine but they dig in so I'm always aware of them. It goes under the annals of the " almost ... but not quite perfect bag."  I've got a few more in that category&#128521;.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm feeling blue today (NOT!). Didn't realize my bag matches my bedsheet today (it was my SO who fixed the bed [emoji4]).


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> MK push lock logo satchel in green.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338865




Awwww! I remember this bag. It has such beautiful, thick leather!


----------



## westvillage

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm feeling blue today (NOT!). Didn't realize my bag matches my bedsheet today (it was my SO who fixed the bed [emoji4]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340348



 I recently uncovered within myself a love of all things blue. This is a beautiful bag in a beautiful color blue, and looks good on the bed!


----------



## clu13

myluvofbags said:


> Love the Miranda and such a beautiful color!



Thanks so much!


----------



## carterazo

dangerouscurves said:


> Awwww! I remember this bag. It has such beautiful, thick leather!


Yes, looove the leather.  Thanks!  [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet


----------



## FunBagz

One of my latest additions...nude chevron old medium boy...


----------



## Minaaa52

My favorite shopping partner was with me today ! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3340641




Lovely Borough, carterazo! I think that Coach should have kept the Borough style as a new classic!


----------



## Mimmy

FunBagz said:


> One of my latest additions...nude chevron old medium boy...



Gorgeous, FunBagz!



Minaaa52 said:


> View attachment 3340672
> 
> 
> My favorite shopping partner was with me today ! [emoji7]



Beautiful shopping partner, Minaaa!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Lovely Borough, carterazo! I think that Coach should have kept the Borough style as a new classic!


Thank you!  Yes, you're right.  It's too bad they discontinued it. It's a classic.


----------



## ScottyGal

LV 






Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

clu13 said:


> Michael Kors Collection Miranda in Azalea
> 
> View attachment 3339750



Ahhhh  Azalea is my very favorite MK color....she's incredible!


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app



Totally LOVE your bag! I've only owned 1 Gucci way in the past so I'm not familiar w/ brand but I've seen this bag posted recently a few times ....is it a new style? Your color is also beautiful....reallly love it!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm feeling blue today (NOT!). Didn't realize my bag matches my bedsheet today (it was my SO who fixed the bed [emoji4]).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340348



wow what a gorgeous bag & color!! That color is energizing, but kind of soothing at the same time (if that makes sense!) & what a great match w/ your sheets!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Disco*


----------



## tatertot

Livia1 said:


> *Black Gucci Disco*



I need to get a Disco! I've been eyeing them for months and it just seems like such a great smaller bag and I love the tassel pull. 

 Today I broke out Ms. Mangue Balenciaga Work for a day out It's grey and rainy here but it can't dull her happy shine


----------



## Livia1

tatertot said:


> I need to get a Disco! I've been eyeing them for months and it just seems like such a great smaller bag and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> Today I broke out Ms. Mangue Balenciaga Work for a day out It's grey and rainy here but it can't dull her happy shine


Gorgeous ray of sunshine, dear!
The Disco is such a great little bag and it fits quite a bit for it's size. So practical too and comfortable. I really highly recommend it


----------



## aundria17

Studded Givenchy Antigona


----------



## Scully Piper

Mimmy said:


> Lovely Borough, carterazo! I think that Coach should have kept the Borough style as a new classic!


I agree!


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> I need to get a Disco! I've been eyeing them for months and it just seems like such a great smaller bag and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> Today I broke out Ms. Mangue Balenciaga Work for a day out It's grey and rainy here but it can't dull her happy shine



Super Big LOVE to your gorgeous Bal Mangue Work! Totally gorgeous bag & pic!


----------



## TNgypsy

Cuyana tall tote in color stone


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thursday night date night with DH! Chanel Ivory calfskin jumbo classic flap with bijoux chain.


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> Thursday night date night with DH! Chanel Ivory calfskin jumbo classic flap with bijoux chain.



Love


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thursday night date night with DH! Chanel Ivory calfskin jumbo classic flap with bijoux chain.


Oh my, beautiful combo!


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

With my pochette NM in DA with a gold chain on koh Samui. Such a versatile and beautiful bag![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3341619
> 
> 
> With my pochette NM in DA with a gold chain on koh Samui. Such a versatile and beautiful bag![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Beautiful picture, you and your bag.


----------



## Designervintage

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3341619
> 
> 
> With my pochette NM in DA with a gold chain on koh Samui. Such a versatile and beautiful bag![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Lovely picture [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture, you and your bag.




Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Studded Givenchy Antigona



Gorgeous!!! Love the stud detail. Just a beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thursday night date night with DH! Chanel Ivory calfskin jumbo classic flap with bijoux chain.



Great style/great pic/great bag/all around GREAT GREAT GREAT!


----------



## Kendie26

alexahoffmann@m said:


> View attachment 3341619
> 
> 
> With my pochette NM in DA with a gold chain on koh Samui. Such a versatile and beautiful bag![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



what a beautiful picture of you! LOVE your green dress (& pochette) but YOU are the star in that photo!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Kendie26 said:


> what a beautiful picture of you! LOVE your green dress (& pochette) but YOU are the star in that photo!




Thank you so much![emoji4]


----------



## tatertot

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous ray of sunshine, dear!
> The Disco is such a great little bag and it fits quite a bit for it's size. So practical too and comfortable. I really highly recommend it



 Thank you so much for the review! I think it would be a great bag for hands-free with my little guy and I adore the fun colors they come in. 



Kendie26 said:


> Super Big LOVE to your gorgeous Bal Mangue Work! Totally gorgeous bag & pic!



Thanks so much Kendie I snapped this shot on a train ride we took last year and there was great light.


----------



## klynneann

tatertot said:


> I need to get a Disco! I've been eyeing them for months and it just seems like such a great smaller bag and I love the tassel pull.
> 
> Today I broke out Ms. Mangue Balenciaga Work for a day out It's grey and rainy here but it can't dull her happy shine



I love this every time I see it!


----------



## klynneann

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful picture, you and your bag.



Truly +1.


----------



## FunBagz

Another one of my latest additions...navy chevron old medium boy with his little matching friend


----------



## aundria17

FunBagz said:


> Another one of my latest additions...navy chevron old medium boy with his little matching friend


[emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Carrying this vintage bucket bag with my new Hermes "Zebra Pegasus" pocket square.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Carrying this vintage bucket bag with my new Hermes "Zebra Pegasus" pocket square.



Oops forgot to attach the picture.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FunBagz said:


> Another one of my latest additions...navy chevron old medium boy with his little matching friend




Beautiful bag. I'm so ready to pull the trigger on Chanel Boy but I'm too afraid with the quality (or lack of). Enjoy your bag!.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> wow what a gorgeous bag & color!! That color is energizing, but kind of soothing at the same time (if that makes sense!) & what a great match w/ your sheets!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

aundria17 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7]





dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag. I'm so ready to pull the trigger on Chanel Boy but I'm too afraid with the quality (or lack of). Enjoy your bag!.



Thank you, both.  Dangersouscurves, I currently have 3 Boys and have had zero issues with quality.  I hope you find a Boy you love that alleviates any concerns about quality!


----------



## Arlene619

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag. I'm so ready to pull the trigger on Chanel Boy but I'm too afraid with the quality (or lack of). Enjoy your bag!.


My boy bags have zero issues whatsoever, my woc though , different story [emoji35]  lol.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trying to get a little more wear out of my teal Gucci soho before the nubuck starts feeling a little heavy for the weather. &#128522;


----------



## Sparkletastic

meowmix318 said:


> Love





myluvofbags said:


> Oh my, beautiful combo!





Kendie26 said:


> Great style/great pic/great bag/all around GREAT GREAT GREAT!


Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Kelsey in violet


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to get a little more wear out of my teal Gucci soho before the nubuck starts feeling a little heavy for the weather. [emoji4]




Great color


----------



## beachkaka

My go to purse.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to get a little more wear out of my teal Gucci soho before the nubuck starts feeling a little heavy for the weather. [emoji4]




Beautiful colour


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to get a little more wear out of my teal Gucci soho before the nubuck starts feeling a little heavy for the weather. [emoji4]







carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet
> View attachment 3342414







beachkaka said:


> My go to purse.
> 
> View attachment 3342772




Beautiful bags and colors!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Again, carrying my Chanel single flap jumbo!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

FunBagz said:


> Another one of my latest additions...navy chevron old medium boy with his little matching friend


Gorgeous set!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

Sparkletastic said:


> Trying to get a little more wear out of my teal Gucci soho before the nubuck starts feeling a little heavy for the weather. &#128522;


Gorgeous! !! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Designervintage

My 21 year old Speedy [emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore one of my Speedy bags out to eat lunch today.


----------



## westvillage

Everybody lined up at the airport for a business, family, fun week ... DH's beloved Longchamp computer case with my Le Pliage in bilberry and Coach Dinky.


----------



## carterazo

Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Celeste Metis


----------



## Designervintage

carterazo said:


> Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3343833




So chic!


----------



## Livia1

Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot City today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry OS Plum Alexa for me today


----------



## Mimmy

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344020



Beautiful bag and photo, Livia!



tatertot said:


> Mulberry OS Plum Alexa for me today



Gorgeous, tatertot!


----------



## FunBagz

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344020



Love this! Nice!


----------



## Jujuma

PrincessCypress said:


> Again, carrying my Chanel single flap jumbo!




Your purse is perfection. I love your whole outfit, love pink. I have those same shoes, I think. This may sound weird but mine smell funny, do yours? I wear them anyway because they are so cute but I don't let them in my closet.  Just wondering if you have same problem and it gets better because they are cute and comfy. Thks!


----------



## Shakilano1

My speedy b 25 at my son's 10 years old birthday party


----------



## tatertot

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag and photo, Livia!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, tatertot!



Thank you, Mimmy


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Mulberry OS Plum Alexa for me today



Super gorgeous! from 1 Mulberry fan to another


----------



## sunflower_13

Ready to run errands with my saint laurent tassel bag.


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Coquelicot City today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3344020



lovely as always!


----------



## dyyong

tatertot said:


> Mulberry OS Plum Alexa for me today



wish I can pull off colors bag! gorgeous as usual tartertot ^_^


----------



## jadeaymanalac




----------



## Livia1

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag and photo, Livia!





FunBagz said:


> Love this! Nice!





dyyong said:


> lovely as always!




Thank you so much, ladies


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3344365
> 
> View attachment 3344370


LOVE every bit of your look!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Designervintage said:


> So chic!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3344365
> 
> View attachment 3344370



Love that blue....& your shoes!!!!


----------



## serenityneow

From Saturday night.  My Fendi Be Baguette.


----------



## meowmix318

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3344365
> 
> View attachment 3344370



Great color and love the shoes


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> From Saturday night.  My Fendi Be Baguette.
> 
> View attachment 3344823


Great bag!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Archival Rambler in Carnelian


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sparkletastic said:


> LOVE every bit of your look!!!!







Kendie26 said:


> Love that blue....& your shoes!!!!







meowmix318 said:


> Great color and love the shoes




Thank ladies [emoji8] 
The shoes is by Giacomorelli


----------



## Scully Piper

One with a very sentimental value to me &#128525; Coach Madeline


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jujuma said:


> Your purse is perfection. I love your whole outfit, love pink. I have those same shoes, I think. This may sound weird but mine smell funny, do yours? I wear them anyway because they are so cute but I don't let them in my closet.  Just wondering if you have same problem and it gets better because they are cute and comfy. Thks!



Awww, thank you, Jujuma! No, these don't have a smell to them, and I have a very keen sense of smell. I'm sorry yours do, hopefully the smell will go away soon. I've heard people wash their clothes with white vinegar to remove smells, perhaps you can try it on these shoes? Like wipe them with white vinegar? It's worth a try, lol!


----------



## tatertot

Kendie26 said:


> Super gorgeous! from 1 Mulberry fan to another





dyyong said:


> wish I can pull off colors bag! gorgeous as usual tartertot ^_^



Thank you so much Dyyong and Kendie With spring here I've been excited to get back to my brightly colored bags. 

 Rainy day today so I'm switching into my Mon-Mono LV Speedy 45


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Kelly


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Disco*


----------



## FunBagz

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345067
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly



Love this color!  Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345067
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly



Love it!


----------



## Pessie

Bolide


----------



## Monique1004

Studded MCM crossbody


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW


This is a gorgeous amazing red shade and looks great against the hardware


----------



## BanIslander

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW




I am extremely jealous


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW



PERFECTION! MAGNIFICENT! SUPERB! Shall I go on?.....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in marmo.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW


I loooove it!!


----------



## dyyong

Ferragamo


----------



## FunBagz

Another one of my latest additions...camel caviar old medium boy


----------



## aisyaj

YSL woc


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> This is a gorgeous amazing red shade and looks great against the hardware





BanIslander said:


> I am extremely jealous





Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION! MAGNIFICENT! SUPERB! Shall I go on?.....


Thank you for the bag love. She was my HG and met all my expectations. &#128525;


----------



## Sparkletastic

aisyaj said:


> YSL woc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346198


I love how your accessories coordinate in such a pretty blue. So pretty!


----------



## aisyaj

Sparkletastic said:


> I love how your accessories coordinate in such a pretty blue. So pretty!




Thank you. Your bag takes my breath away! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jax818

. This is my workhorse.   Givenchy small antigona...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## alansgail

Today I'm taking along my custom made bag by Laurel Dasso. It's the perfect bag in my opinion


----------



## NicoleAngelina

Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in smoke [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Roku

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap in 10C Red Caviar with SHW



SO stunning. Is this the same bag as the one in your avatar?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yes. The picture in my avatar was taken the day I got the bag. &#128522;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

NicoleAngelina said:


> View attachment 3346409
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in smoke [emoji173]&#65039;


I love the colour!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## Designervintage

dyyong said:


> Ferragamo




Chic and cool at the same time [emoji7]


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

The LV Pochette Metis is coming with me today.


----------



## dyyong

Designervintage said:


> Chic and cool at the same time [emoji7]



Thank you ^_^


----------



## dyyong

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3346821
> 
> 
> The LV Pochette Metis is coming with me today.



I would like to visit your closet BerlinArtGirl ^_^
I am no monogram person but I really really starting to like this particular LV!


----------



## HRM

Salvatore Ferragamo bag, bought it in DC 3 years ago, so don't remember the name


----------



## Sparkletastic

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3346225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my workhorse.   Givenchy small antigona...[emoji173]&#65039;


Love this bag!


----------



## chessmont

alansgail said:


> today i'm taking along my custom made bag by laurel dasso. It's the perfect bag in my opinion



love!


----------



## alansgail

chessmont said:


> love!


Thank you my dear, I know you of all people can appreciate this bag!


----------



## chessmont

alansgail said:


> Thank you my dear, I know you of all people can appreciate this bag!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bottega Veneta.


----------



## dyyong

Buckeyemommy said:


> Bottega Veneta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347318


----------



## Monique1004

HRM said:


> View attachment 3346862
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo bag, bought it in DC 3 years ago, so don't remember the name




Ferragamo 'Marlene' Tote


----------



## NicoleAngelina

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I love the colour!




Thank you!! [emoji1] 



BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3346821
> 
> 
> The LV Pochette Metis is coming with me today.




I love your LV! I've been looking at the Pochette Metis for a while now. Such a pretty bag [emoji4]


----------



## allyloupuppy

LoveFashion1001 said:


> I love the stitching on this bag!



Thank you


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

dyyong said:


> I would like to visit your closet BerlinArtGirl ^_^
> I am no monogram person but I really really starting to like this particular LV!


Thanks dyyong and NicoleAngelina! It really is a beautiful and very practical bag!


----------



## HRM

Monique1004 said:


> Ferragamo 'Marlene' Tote




Yes! That's it!! Thank you so much


----------



## hikkichan




----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3346821
> 
> 
> The LV Pochette Metis is coming with me today.




Gorgeous!
I've said it before, I love your pics. You need to be on Insta.
Wait, you ARE on insta, aren't you?


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy studded Antigona


----------



## dyyong

Yesterday and today my new to me Balenciaga Padlock


----------



## missmandymarie

Just something small and fun from Furla today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

missmandymarie said:


> Just something small and fun from Furla today.



adorable!


----------



## Wumzy

I took my MK tote to work today... It is still beautiful and classy after two years of crazy use. I love this bag.


----------



## Wumzy

Mustn't forget my blue MK wristlet which I am rocking as a wallet...got it last month on a trip to the US. Fits all the notes and cards I carry about[emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

missmandymarie said:


> Just something small and fun from Furla today.




Awwww so cute!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

My Loungefly Darth Vader having lunch with my mom's LV Neverfull &#128522; it's my mom's &#127874;


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> My Loungefly Darth Vader having lunch with my mom's LV Neverfull &#128522; it's my mom's &#127874;


Happy birthday to your mom!


----------



## carterazo

Coach marabox leather Borough [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Happy birthday to your mom!


Thank u &#128516;


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach marabox leather Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3348127


That is beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta. This Italian leather gets better with use. [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> Yesterday and today my new to me Balenciaga Padlock



Big Congrats dyyong! LOVE the color! How do you like it so far? I'm considering that style & a papier tote. Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta. This Italian leather gets better with use. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3348162



wow...the leather, color, & style/shape of your bag look fabulous!! Very unique


----------



## alansgail

I brought out my super smooshy Linea Pelle Dylan in purple today[emoji3]


----------



## shesnochill

My bag isn't as fancy as many of yours but I still love it.[emoji5]&#65039;

Linea Pelle
Dylan


----------



## alansgail

annaversary said:


> My bag isn't as fancy as many of yours but I still love it.[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Linea Pelle
> Dylan
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348462


Your bag is lovely, doesn't need to be fancy to be great, just functional and beautiful!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

missmandymarie said:


> Just something small and fun from Furla today.


I love bears. What a cutie! 


Scully Piper said:


> My Loungefly Darth Vader having lunch with my mom's LV Neverfull &#128522; it's my mom's &#127874;


This has to be one of my favorite "novelty" bags. love it!


----------



## eiiv

That black leather is beautiful.



dyyong said:


> Ferragamo


----------



## FunBagz

Casual Friday at the office followed by HH with the girls...


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> Big Congrats dyyong! LOVE the color! How do you like it so far? I'm considering that style & a papier tote. Yours is gorgeous!



love love love it! the papier tote is in my "hunt" list too!! ^_^


----------



## dyyong

eiiv said:


> That black leather is beautiful.


----------



## dyyong

Testing her in the rain (coated her with a whole bottle of rain repellent )


----------



## greenbags

Took my LV Mono Speedy Eden Peche out today...[emoji7]


----------



## shesnochill

alansgail said:


> Your bag is lovely, doesn't need to be fancy to be great, just functional and beautiful!!





I love it. It's my every day functional bag that I don't feel bad throwing around. It's held up for 2-3 years now and the leather has gotten so smushy.

https://lineapelle.com/collections/dylan-collection/products/dylan-satchel-black


----------



## chessmont

annaversary said:


> My bag isn't as fancy as many of yours but I still love it.[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Linea Pelle
> Dylan
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348462



I love the Dylan bag!  I used to have a couple but I wasn't in love with the seemingly loose inside lining.  Are they all that way?


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Coach marabox leather Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3348127



I have this bag too and I've neglected it for a long time  The color is so beautiful. You're inspiring me to carry it again.


----------



## carterazo

dyyong said:


> Testing her in the rain (coated her with a whole bottle of rain repellent [emoji23])


I'd be so scared of it getting damaged.  You're a brave girl! [emoji4] 


westvillage said:


> I have this bag too and I've neglected it for a long time  The color is so beautiful. You're inspiring me to carry it again.


Do take it out. It smells sooo good!  The water rolled right off, too. [emoji7]


----------



## shesnochill

chessmont said:


> I love the Dylan bag!  I used to have a couple but I wasn't in love with the seemingly loose inside lining.  Are they all that way?



I agree!

The lining is a bit.. cheap.

Fun fact: I use to work at LP, lol. All of the bags do not share the same lining. However, fabric wise they're all about the same. Just different designs/patterns.


----------



## Designervintage

greenbags said:


> Took my LV Mono Speedy Eden Peche out today...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348638




Sooo pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Coach marabox leather Borough [emoji7]
> View attachment 3348127



Love this color. Your handbags are always so classy


----------



## Designervintage

Today I took my pochette out shopping, love the hands free convenience [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Katiesmama

This beautiful Balenciaga black motorcycle city bag is what I've  been carrying all week.


----------



## carterazo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love this color. Your handbags are always so classy


Thank you!


----------



## HRM

Designervintage said:


> Today I took my pochette out shopping, love the hands free convenience [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349067



beautiful collection! what is the brown bag with black stripe on the far left?


----------



## Kendie26

Designervintage said:


> Today I took my pochette out shopping, love the hands free convenience [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349067



Your pochette looks great on you....love your blouse too/very pretty! Your wardrobe closet in background is amazing! Love your organization & display of your bags.


----------



## Designervintage

HRM said:


> beautiful collection! what is the brown bag with black stripe on the far left?




Thank you so much!
You mean this one?



It's the Furla Elizabeth hobo in grey/taupe and black patent leather sides. I don't really know what to do with this bag, it's kind of a love-hate relationship, the leather is sooo soft and beautiful, but the color kind of reminds me of a garbage bag haha [emoji31]


----------



## Designervintage

Kendie26 said:


> Your pochette looks great on you....love your blouse too/very pretty! Your wardrobe closet in background is amazing! Love your organization & display of your bags.




Ahhhh Thank you so much, you are too kind!! I really feel blessed to have my own little 'shop' to browse around in and organize everything in it, I feel kind of bad that I have them on display and not in their dustbags, but I enjoy them more this way [emoji5]&#65039;.
I would love to see your collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

Designervintage said:


> Ahhhh Thank you so much, you are too kind!! I really feel blessed to have my own little 'shop' to browse around in and organize everything in it, I feel kind of bad that I have them on display and not in their dustbags, but I enjoy them more this way [emoji5]&#65039;.
> I would love to see your collection!!



Well, you sure do have a fantastic "shop"  to enjoy everyday! I love how you have your bags on display like that. Per your comment, if you want to see my collection you can click on my avatar & I have a few "albums" that you can see (should be on right side of screen) All the best!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Louis Vuitton Pont neuf


----------



## eiiv

Carried this today. The actual color is really much darker, more purplish than the pink seen in the picture.


----------



## dyyong

carterazo said:


> I'd be so scared of it getting damaged.  You're a brave girl! [emoji4]
> 
> Do take it out. It smells sooo good!  The water rolled right off, too. [emoji7]



I am not that brave, my routine is just get out from the house, into car, and get out from car into house


----------



## josieblime

Designervintage said:


> Thank you so much!
> You mean this one?
> View attachment 3349307
> 
> 
> It's the Furla Elizabeth hobo in grey/taupe and black patent leather sides. I don't really know what to do with this bag, it's kind of a love-hate relationship, the leather is sooo soft and beautiful, but the color kind of reminds me of a garbage bag haha [emoji31]





Never! This bag is beautiful!!


----------



## alansgail

chessmont said:


> I love the Dylan bag!  I used to have a couple but I wasn't in love with the seemingly loose inside lining.  Are they all that way?


Hi Chess, my Dylan is an older one and does have the zebra striped fabric. I would prefer a solid color but had no choice. There are some LP's that are unlined (which I love!) and as far as the lining being "loose" I've had quite a few bags from many other vendors that have this issue as well. I do prefer a tighter lining myself but if the bag is pretty enough and otherwise functional it isn't a deal breaker for me personally.


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GHW Reissue *


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Louis Vuitton Pont neuf



Hi allyloupuppy! That color is SENSATIONAL!! SPECTACULAR! WOWEE major


----------



## tatertot

Took my Bal Mangue Work to market this morning[emoji522][emoji521]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is what's inside (plus my iPhone 6s)


----------



## Designervintage

josieblime said:


> Never! This bag is beautiful!!




So nice of you! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Coach Legacy basket clutch today.


----------



## Mimmy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349638
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's inside (plus my iPhone 6s)
> View attachment 3349640




So pretty!  Immediately made me smile, HandbagDiva! [emoji3]


----------



## Martini0317

Great traveling bag! Chanel Leather Deauvulle tote


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my Coach Legacy basket clutch today.



So cute. You always wear the cutest handbags


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Mimmy said:


> So pretty!  Immediately made me smile, HandbagDiva! [emoji3]



Thank you, it makes me smile too


----------



## Trudysmom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So cute. You always wear the cutest handbags


Thank you.


----------



## Designervintage

Kendie26 said:


> Well, you sure do have a fantastic "shop"  to enjoy everyday! I love how you have your bags on display like that. Per your comment, if you want to see my collection you can click on my avatar & I have a few "albums" that you can see (should be on right side of screen) All the best!



Hi Kendie26! Thank you so much for all your kind words! I just saw your collection, and wooooowww! Your Balenciaga collection is TDF , but the one I loved the most is your Mulberry Bayswater in color Mole Grey, :worthy::worthy:, very beautiful!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Hi allyloupuppy! That color is SENSATIONAL!! SPECTACULAR! WOWEE major



Hi Kendie26! Thank you !!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dyyong said:


> Testing her in the rain (coated her with a whole bottle of rain repellent )


Ooh which one did you use?


----------



## Sparkletastic

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers CrossbodyThis is what's inside (plus my iPhone 6s)


Love this bag! So much fun! 

I got to "wear" two of my bags at the same time because my DD was wearing one of them. LOL! 
DD in Prada mini double zip in Tamaris. I wore my new pink Miss Dior sliding chain.  &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Scully Piper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349638
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's inside (plus my iPhone 6s)
> View attachment 3349640


So cute & fun looking! My kind of bag &#128522;


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Took my Bal Mangue Work to market this morning[emoji522][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349637



 Ha..I this pic! Fellow Bal lover here tatertot so obviously I'm loving your bag....but especially love your creativitiy with the background!!! AWESOME! My husband is still struggling to get why it's so much fun taking pics of our bags so I can't wait to show him this one! All the best

Happy Mother's Day to all you fabulous Moms out there!


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Took my Bal Mangue Work to market this morning[emoji522][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349637





Designervintage said:


> Hi Kendie26! Thank you so much for all your kind words! I just saw your collection, and wooooowww! Your Balenciaga collection is TDF , but the one I loved the most is your Mulberry Bayswater in color Mole Grey, :worthy::worthy:, very beautiful!



Many thanks Designervintage!! Balenciaga was my first major love in terms of repeatedly buying the brand over & over in different colors, styles, hardware,etc (but it got way out of hand & I had to reduce the collection) Now if I had a phenomenal closet system like yours.....hmmmm!


----------



## tatertot

Kendie26 said:


> Ha..I this pic! Fellow Bal lover here tatertot so obviously I'm loving your bag....but especially love your creativitiy with the background!!! AWESOME! My husband is still struggling to get why it's so much fun taking pics of our bags so I can't wait to show him this one! All the best
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all you fabulous Moms out there!



Thanks Kendie! I did get a few strange looks balancing her on the grapefruits but it was completely worth it When I saw all those beautiful citrus shades I just had to do it LOL Have a wonderful Mother's Day to you as well


----------



## bagloverny

Can't get enough of my gorgeous small Givenchy Antigona in linen!


----------



## westvillage

Carrying this oldie but indestructible goodie on Mother's Day. Lots of sentimental connection to this bag which dates from about 2009 The Cole Haan Heritage Weave Messenger in something like nutmeg. Lots of wicker goin' on here ...


----------



## carterazo

tatertot said:


> Took my Bal Mangue Work to market this morning[emoji522][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349637


Love all the shades of yellow/orange.   


HandbagDiva354 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349638
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's inside (plus my iPhone 6s)
> View attachment 3349640


What a fun bag! [emoji41] 


Sparkletastic said:


> Love this bag! So much fun!
> 
> I got to "wear" two of my bags at the same time because my DD was wearing one of them. LOL!
> DD in Prada mini double zip in Tamaris. I wore my new pink Miss Dior sliding chain.  &#128525;&#128525;


Pretty colors!


westvillage said:


> Carrying this oldie but indestructible goodie on Mother's Day. Lots of sentimental connection to this bag which dates from about 2009 The Cole Haan Heritage Weave Messenger in something like nutmeg. Lots of wicker goin' on here ...


Aaah, Cole Haan! [emoji7]  Classic and indestructible. I still have a few.


----------



## Livia1

*Had bubbles & strawberries in the sun earlier today. Carrying my black Gucci Disco. 

*


----------



## meowmix318

Livia1 said:


> *Had bubbles & strawberries in the sun earlier today. Carrying my black Gucci Disco.
> 
> *
> View attachment 3350312



Sounds like a perfect afternoon


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Coach Tea Rose Dinky today


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Joy Boston 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Daphne in sauro tan vachetta leather:


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bagloverny said:


> Can't get enough of my gorgeous small Givenchy Antigona in linen!



Great bag and colour! May I ask if the leather is delicate or markes easily?


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I've said it before, I love your pics. You need to be on Insta.
> Wait, you ARE on insta, aren't you?



Yes I am, but I only follow people and do not post myself. I will make sure to follow you so I don't miss your gorgeous pictures! Have a great week!


----------



## Livia1

meowmix318 said:


> Sounds like a perfect afternoon



It was! 




BerlinArtGirl said:


> Yes I am, but I only follow people and do not post myself. I will make sure to follow you so I don't miss your gorgeous pictures! Have a great week!



Thank you 
Have a great week yourself.
I will follow you and who knows ... maybe you'll post some of your great pics. Or I must find them here


----------



## dangerouscurves

Livia1 said:


> *Had bubbles & strawberries in the sun earlier today. Carrying my black Gucci Disco.
> 
> *
> View attachment 3350312




Beautiful picture!


----------



## Livia1

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful picture!




Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Coach Tea Rose Dinky today
> View attachment 3350767




 That is beautiful


----------



## ralewi

Michael Kors Izzy reversible tote.


----------



## Mimmy

ralewi said:


> Michael Kors Izzy reversible tote.




Pretty, ralewi! Love the relaxed shape and pink lining; how cool that it's reversible too.


----------



## Weekend shopper

meowmix318 said:


> That is beautiful



Thank you


----------



## ralewi

Mimmy said:


> Pretty, ralewi! Love the relaxed shape and pink lining; how cool that it's reversible too.


Thanks.  It's like two for one.  I absolutely love this tote.


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci



Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HRM

Designervintage said:


> Thank you so much!
> You mean this one?
> View attachment 3349307
> 
> 
> It's the Furla Elizabeth hobo in grey/taupe and black patent leather sides. I don't really know what to do with this bag, it's kind of a love-hate relationship, the leather is sooo soft and beautiful, but the color kind of reminds me of a garbage bag haha [emoji31]



yes! that one, very stylish, I like it


----------



## Rikilove10

I'm carrying my Coach City Tote with me to work today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagloverny said:


> Can't get enough of my gorgeous small Givenchy Antigona in linen!


Beautiful and classic looking! 


Livia1 said:


> *Had bubbles & strawberries in the sun earlier today. Carrying my black Gucci Disco.
> *
> View attachment 3350312


I sold my mini Gucci disco because it was too small. I keep telling myself I don't need this one but it's so adorable!!!!  &#128525; I hope you enjoyed your day! 
I'm back in my red Chanel jumbo. Headed to a coffee shop for some reading. &#128522;


----------



## Trudysmom

We went to a plant nursery to buy flowers today.


----------



## aundria17

Chanel so black chevron today


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Can't get enough of my gorgeous small Givenchy Antigona in linen!



LOVE this bag & color! Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> Chanel so black chevron today


THIS is the only so black I want. GORGEOUS! I love the Chevron with this hardware. Perfect.


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci



Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

My Moreau bag.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

aundria17 said:


> Chanel so black chevron today





Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful and classic looking!
> 
> I sold my mini Gucci disco because it was too small. I keep telling myself I don't need this one but it's so adorable!!!!  &#128525; I hope you enjoyed your day!
> I'm back in my red Chanel jumbo. Headed to a coffee shop for some reading. &#128522;



Ladies, you are KILLING me with your beyond gorgeous Jumbos!!! They are stunning!!!


----------



## Livia1

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful and classic looking!
> 
> I sold my mini Gucci disco because it was too small. I keep telling myself I don't need this one but it's so adorable!!!!  &#128525; I hope you enjoyed your day!
> I'm back in my red Chanel jumbo. Headed to a coffee shop for some reading. &#128522;




It is small but I think it fits quite a lot though when I carry my sunglass case in the summer, it can get a little annoying. But this bag is just so lightweight and comfortable for the days when you don't need to carry a whole lot.
I actually use mine a great deal in the winter too when I go for groceries etc. It's the perfect companion for a quick trip, very practical


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Work bag


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Chanel so black chevron today




Beautiful!!! Love the so black series


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351868



Enjoy how light reflects subtly around this leather.
Classy.
Lovely bag.


----------



## ernie

Tory Burch Small Block-t tote. I just got it today and immediately took it with me to run errands.


----------



## Amazona

On the job once again, with my trusty Longchamp Le Pliage MSH in Myrtille.


----------



## Monique1004

I want to introduce my new Valextra Isis.


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> I want to introduce my new Valextra Isis.
> 
> View attachment 3352087


Stunning!  What a gorgeous classic.  Congrats!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Loving this as a clutch!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Monique1004 said:


> I want to introduce my new Valextra Isis.
> 
> View attachment 3352087




I tried on a yellow one in portofino. They are such pretty bags. Could you show a mod shot please? Also what colour is this?


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Enjoy how light reflects subtly around this leather.
> Classy.
> Lovely bag.



You are the sweetest remainsilly~thankyou! My cat was perched on that bench (which she clearly owns) but she got annoyed that I plopped my bag next to her to snap that pic. Clearly I need some lessons from you on how to get dear pet to accomodate my photo needs!! Hope to see your handsome pooch soon! (I think your dog is a boy?)


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I want to introduce my new Valextra Isis.
> 
> View attachment 3352087



Super elegant. Major LOVE! So glad you posted her as I'm not familiar with this brand. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3352155
> 
> 
> Loving this as a clutch!



I love it too! That color is a total stunner~ I have similar shade in a Mulberry pink cosmetic pouch that I use as a clutch & it's just my favorite color ever!!  Magnificent!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> You are the sweetest remainsilly~thankyou! My cat was perched on that bench (which she clearly owns) but she got annoyed that I plopped my bag next to her to snap that pic. Clearly I need some lessons from you on how to get dear pet to accomodate my photo needs!! Hope to see your handsome pooch soon! (I think your dog is a boy?)



Omg, my cat doesn't listen.
And takes offense over lots of things.
Mainly the bizarre & unobvious. Responding with teeth/claws.

Thanks.&#9829; Yes, pup is boy.
Currently sneaky peeing on rosebush. Thinks I don't see brownish-dead bits this causes.


----------



## aundria17

caviar jumbo


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap bag*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351868


You have a beautiful garden! And of course I love your bag!


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> You have a beautiful garden! And of course I love your bag!



many thanks BerlinArtGirl!...& I always love seeing your pics as well!


----------



## Pessie

Pandora


----------



## yellowbernie

My new to me Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano in Damier Ebene


----------



## dyyong

Cellerini


----------



## tolliv

My Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## Monique1004

carterazo said:


> Stunning!  What a gorgeous classic.  Congrats!






Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I tried on a yellow one in portofino. They are such pretty bags. Could you show a mod shot please? Also what colour is this?




They just called it powder blue. Here's another shot from my passenger seat. I will try to take mod shots when I see big mirrors.


----------



## meowmix318

Monique1004 said:


> They just called it powder blue. Here's another shot from my passenger seat. I will try to take mod shots when I see big mirrors.
> View attachment 3353100



Great color


----------



## Sparkletastic

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Ladies, you are KILLING me with your beyond gorgeous Jumbos!!! They are stunning!!!


Thank you! &#9786;&#65039; 


Monique1004 said:


> They just called it powder blue. Here's another shot from my passenger seat. I will try to take mod shots when I see big mirrors.
> View attachment 3353100


SO pretty!!!


----------



## klynneann

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3353043
> 
> 
> My Givenchy Nightingale



Wow - the leather on each piece looks incredibly soft.


----------



## Molly0

My favorite bucket


----------



## myluvofbags

Rebecca Minkoff today


----------



## Monique1004

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I tried on a yellow one in portofino. They are such pretty bags. Could you show a mod shot please? Also what colour is this?




Here it is! I was out at lunch to Hudson Yards with a co-worker. He took the photos for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is! I was out at lunch to Hudson Yards with a co-worker. He took the photos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353619
> View attachment 3353620




Wow! It looks great on you![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ralewi

Coach Parker slim tote


----------



## dyyong

monique1004 said:


> here it is! I was out at lunch to hudson yards with a co-worker. He took the photos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353619
> View attachment 3353620



gorgeous!! The bag & model both ^_^


----------



## Monique1004

dyyong said:


> gorgeous!! The bag & model both ^_^







Mariapia said:


> Wow! It looks great on you![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you for the kind compliments~!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Monique1004 said:


> I want to introduce my new Valextra Isis.
> 
> View attachment 3352087




This is gorgeous!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kendie26 said:


> I love it too! That color is a total stunner~ I have similar shade in a Mulberry pink cosmetic pouch that I use as a clutch & it's just my favorite color ever!!  Magnificent!




Thank you so much Kendie! [emoji4]


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is! I was out at lunch to Hudson Yards with a co-worker. He took the photos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353619
> View attachment 3353620





Thank you! It looks great on you [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> View attachment 3353043
> 
> 
> My Givenchy Nightingale



totallly love this picture of your 3 black beauties!!!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Rebecca Minkoff today



I adore this bag...what a pretty, feminine color too! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is! I was out at lunch to Hudson Yards with a co-worker. He took the photos for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353619
> View attachment 3353620



This bag is BEAUTIFUL & looks amazing on you....like it was made just for you! Congrats. LOVE it!


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Rebecca Minkoff today


Very pretty!


----------



## carterazo

The other day I carried Brahmin Louise Rose


----------



## carterazo

Today I carried Coach small Borough in scarlet


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> totallly love this picture of your 3 black beauties!!!


Thank you! Those are a few of my favorites. Especially the jacket.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this bag...what a pretty, feminine color too! Thanks for posting it


Thank you, that's what attracted me to this bag, the soft pink shade.


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Today I carried Coach small Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3354060


Woo hoo, love this red color!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> The other day I carried Brahmin Louise Rose
> View attachment 3354059



Your entire Coach collection is always amazing, but really loving this Brahmin!!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Your entire Coach collection is always amazing, but really loving this Brahmin!!


Thank you! Brahmin was a gift from DH (which I picked, of course.  [emoji23] ) 


myluvofbags said:


> Woo hoo, love this red color!


Thank you! It's very pretty.


----------



## dyyong

still rocking my Cellerini


----------



## Jereni

Trying to get some spring on with my mini Pashli satchel!


----------



## Mariapia

dyyong said:


> Cellerini







dyyong said:


> still rocking my Cellerini




Great tote, dyyong![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dyyong

Mariapia said:


> Great tote, dyyong![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Mariapia, planning what color combo for next one ^_^


----------



## bagloverny

Before going out to dinner with my husband. Givenchy  small linen Antigona &#128525;


----------



## soramillay

Kate Spade Zena Clutch for movie date today


----------



## soramillay

Jereni said:


> Trying to get some spring on with my mini Pashli satchel!
> 
> View attachment 3354474



Love this green, it looks so fresh! And the outfit is great too.



bagloverny said:


> Before going out to dinner with my husband. Givenchy  small linen Antigona &#128525;



Love how the Antigona can be dressed up to look so ladylike or down for casual wear. You look lovely!


----------



## Katiesmama

My bag of the week has been my LV Turenne and a peek at some of what is inside.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 3354926
> 
> My bag of the week has been my LV Turenne and a peek at some of what is inside.


What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Dug out my 11 year old Speedy 35 today. I have not used it for quite some time, but every time I do, I really love carrying it!


----------



## Mimmy

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3355095
> 
> 
> Dug out my 11 year old Speedy 35 today. I have not used it for quite some time, but every time I do, I really love carrying it!




Great bag; love hearing that it's 11 years old! [emoji173]&#65039; Beautiful photo too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3355095
> 
> 
> Dug out my 11 year old Speedy 35 today. I have not used it for quite some time, but every time I do, I really love carrying it!




Terrific pic!! Adore your shoes as well! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3355095
> 
> 
> Dug out my 11 year old Speedy 35 today. I have not used it for quite some time, but every time I do, I really love carrying it!




Very pretty Speedy and great shoes!



dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.
> View attachment 3355163




Have a nice trip! Your blue baby is lovely.... [emoji8]


----------



## soramillay

dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.
> View attachment 3355163


Love this color, and the charm!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.
> View attachment 3355163




That color is spectacular!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185



Just beautiful!


----------



## BagLady14

Using my Lockme II as a Saturday casual bag.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185


----------



## Designervintage

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185




Sooo pretty [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 3354926
> 
> My bag of the week has been my LV Turenne and a peek at some of what is inside.


Such an elegant bag and cute SLG's.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185


Gorgeous, your bag and pic!


----------



## Designervintage

I'm wearing my MK Cynthia, it's a rainy day here after a beautiful and warm week, but with this bag it still feels like summer [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to the air show with my LV backpack


----------



## lily16

At the last minute decided to use my NF pouch as a clutch today [emoji4]


----------



## lily16

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to the air show with my LV backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355259




Venessa that backpack is gorgeous ! [emoji182]


----------



## misstrine85

My mono Speedy 30 - my kitty loves it as well [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

On vacation at Atlantis in the Bahamas - one of our favorite family destination. Had casual drinks with my platinum lamb Miu Miu small tote. &#128522;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185




This is beautiful. I've never seen this chain before.


----------



## dangerouscurves

misstrine85 said:


> My mono Speedy 30 - my kitty loves it as well [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355398




Cute picture! [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Lockme II as a Saturday casual bag.



Gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty Speedy and great shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice trip! Your blue baby is lovely.... [emoji8]







soramillay said:


> Love this color, and the charm!







Kendie26 said:


> That color is spectacular!! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> On vacation at Atlantis in the Bahamas - one of our favorite family destination. Had casual drinks with my platinum lamb Miu Miu small tote. &#128522;


Hope you have a wonderful time. This color is so pretty.


----------



## jax818

. My Chanel blue lambskin square mini flap....my bag for the weekend.


----------



## Jen123

misstrine85 said:


> My mono Speedy 30 - my kitty loves it as well [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355398




Awww your kitty is so cute! Mine loves to sit next to my speedy too, too funny!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLady14 said:


> Just beautiful!





FunBagz said:


>





Designervintage said:


> Sooo pretty [emoji7]





myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous, your bag and pic!





dangerouscurves said:


> This is beautiful. I've never seen this chain before.



So sweet of all of you...many thanks! She is a little gem/beauty (IMHO!)


----------



## FunBagz

Early anniversary dinner with my DH (and Chanel) tonight...


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3355432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Chanel blue lambskin square mini flap....my bag for the weekend.



So scrumptuous!! That color is crazy GORGEOUS & just makes me smile!


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3355432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Chanel blue lambskin square mini flap....my bag for the weekend.





FunBagz said:


> Early anniversary dinner with my DH (and Chanel) tonight...



WOW! You look BEAUTIFUL!!!  Great dress,bag & shoes! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## clu13

Goyard St. Louis pm, green


----------



## Monique1004

soramillay said:


> Kate Spade Zena Clutch for movie date today




I love funky bag with pop of colors!


----------



## Camaro Chic

I'm headed out to SKYBAR with some friends with my Blueberry alma BB and new Insolite Multicolore (matching bracelet amd Chanel scarf for bonus "fleek" points? Heard the word today and figured I have to use this newest bastardization of the English language in a sentence at least once). It's also my Inaugural Night Out with my first Rolex!


----------



## Camaro Chic

dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.
> View attachment 3355163



Wow.


----------



## BanIslander

Kendie26 said:


> After using big bags all week for work I love using my special small bags on weekend! Chanel small/224 reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355185




The 224 is in my wishlist! So lucky!


----------



## BanIslander

dangerouscurves said:


> On my way to the Netherlands with my blue Baby.
> View attachment 3355163




This color is amazing! And the lines of this bag are so classy that it will never fall out of style!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough in teal


----------



## lily16

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3355432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My Chanel blue lambskin square mini flap....my bag for the weekend.




Such gorgeous color ! [emoji170] it ..


----------



## lily16

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in teal
> View attachment 3355794




Wow ! I love how pretty the color is ..


----------



## tolliv

My bag for the day.


----------



## carterazo

lily16 said:


> Wow ! I love how pretty the color is ..


Thanks!  Me too. [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in teal
> View attachment 3355794


This color is pretty.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty Speedy and great shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice trip! Your blue baby is lovely.... [emoji8]


Thank you so much ladies! :kiss: It really is a true classic and I need to wear it more often!


----------



## Camaro Chic

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in teal
> View attachment 3355794



Wow I love that colour... may need to run by Coach...


----------



## Katiesmama

Loving everyone's bags!


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> This color is pretty.


Thanks! 


Camaro Chic said:


> Wow I love that colour... may need to run by Coach...


Thank you!  Coach is no longer carrying this bag, but you can possibly find it on ebay. [emoji41]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my vintage LOEWE AMAZONA today.


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel and Celine


----------



## OrganizedHome

Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote.


----------



## OrganizedHome

tolliv said:


> My bag for the day.




Love This.


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel cell phone case/clutch


----------



## tolliv

OrganizedHome said:


> Love This.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3356317
> 
> Wore my vintage LOEWE AMAZONA today.


Love Loewe!  Such a classic.


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722




This is such a gorgeous bag, carterazo!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

OrganizedHome said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Mini Tote.
> 
> View attachment 3356489



i love your accessory items! what is the little dog one?:doggie:


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> This is such a gorgeous bag, carterazo!


Thank you!


----------



## OrganizedHome

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love your accessory items! what is the little dog one?:doggie:



Thank You. 

The Little Dog Coin Purse Is Made By Sharif, and was purchased from HSN years ago.


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722




Oooohh this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Scully Piper

My KS red car with Ewok bag charm in my husband's new camaro &#128516;


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3356418
> 
> Chanel and Celine


I love the Chevron Collection! Your WOC looks great!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3356317
> 
> Wore my vintage LOEWE AMAZONA today.





carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722



Fantastic pic of you jadeaymanalac! Love your style 

carterazo~wow that is 1 STUNNING, unique D&B bag~truly  it!!!


----------



## Mariapia

My 13 year old Fendi.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722




Not a fan of d&b but gosh this one is GORGEOUS!!!




Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic pic of you jadeaymanalac! Love your style







carterazo said:


> Love Loewe!  Such a classic.




Thanks ladies


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> My 13 year old Fendi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356916




13 year old? Wow! Fendi's quality always amazes me.


----------



## Mimmy

Scully Piper said:


> My KS red car with Ewok bag charm in my husband's new camaro [emoji1]




Well you did it again, Scully! Made me smile; such a cute pairing! [emoji3]


----------



## hikkichan

Lady Dior Croisiere Wallet


----------



## Livia1

*Gucci black Disco*


----------



## carterazo

dangerouscurves said:


> Oooohh this bag is gorgeous!





Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic pic of you jadeaymanalac! Love your style
> 
> carterazo~wow that is 1 STUNNING, unique D&B bag~truly [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] it!!!





jadeaymanalac said:


> Not a fan of d&b but gosh this one is GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies


Thanks,  guys!


----------



## klynneann

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722



Nope, this pic is perfect - gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

klynneann said:


> Nope, this pic is perfect - gorgeous bag!


Ha, ha!  Thank you!  [emoji5]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scully Piper said:


> My KS red car with Ewok bag charm in my husband's new camaro &#128516;



What a fun bag!


----------



## BagLady14

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722



That's  a very nice looking bag.


----------



## carterazo

BagLady14 said:


> That's  a very nice looking bag.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather (I added this nice elephant charm)


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke lock logo satchel


----------



## jax818

Chanel chevron on date night. [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Mimmy said:


> Well you did it again, Scully! Made me smile; such a cute pairing! [emoji3]


Thanks &#128516;


----------



## Scully Piper

HesitantShopper said:


> What a fun bag!


Yes it is &#129303; not to mention roomier than I expected


----------



## dangerouscurves

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather (I added this nice elephant charm)
> 
> View attachment 3357568




Scrumptious leather and a cute bag charm. Do you mind telling me where you got the charm?


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke lock logo satchel
> 
> View attachment 3357666




[emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

dangerouscurves said:


> Scrumptious leather and a cute bag charm. Do you mind telling me where you got the charm?


It's from a silk company in Thailand - Jim Thompson.  I transited at Bangkok interntional airport and they have a store there. (I'm from another part of Asia, btw.).  The elephant is silk.


----------



## dangerouscurves

msd_bags said:


> It's from a silk company in Thailand - Jim Thompson.  I transited at Bangkok interntional airport and they have a store there. (I'm from another part of Asia, btw.).  The elephant is silk.




Thank you for the info!!! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the info!!! [emoji4]


You're welcome!


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City today*


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3356317
> 
> Wore my vintage LOEWE AMAZONA today.


Great bag and I always love your look !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

tolliv said:


> My Chanel cell phone case/clutch


Love it and you look amazing !!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Dmurphy1 said:


> Great bag and I always love your look !!




Ahh you are the sweetest. Thanks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jefdev

Today none! to hot to wear one


----------



## soramillay

Scully Piper said:


> My KS red car with Ewok bag charm in my husband's new camaro &#128516;


this is too cute!


----------



## dyyong

has been carrying my PS1 suede pouch since the weekend ^_^


----------



## tolliv

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love it and you look amazing !!


Thank you!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box


----------



## carterazo

hellokimmiee said:


> Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box
> 
> View attachment 3357887


This is lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## myluvofbags

My Michael Kors Casey in fuchsia


----------



## Scully Piper

soramillay said:


> this is too cute!


Thanks &#128516;


----------



## Scully Piper

hellokimmiee said:


> Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box
> 
> View attachment 3357887


This is just gorgeous!


----------



## hellokimmiee

carterazo said:


> This is lovely!






Scully Piper said:


> This is just gorgeous!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Cher1991

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3356418
> 
> Chanel and Celine


Love this! Double Power!!


----------



## BagLady14

hellokimmiee said:


> Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box
> 
> View attachment 3357887



Wow.  It is so great to see your post.  I went to the Boston Barney's a year ago to check out the Mark Cross bags only to find out they don't carry them anymore.  I have never seen one other than the website.  Is there a link to a reveal somewhere?  Or could you post a couple more pictures with an interior shot?


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather (I added this nice elephant charm)
> 
> View attachment 3357568







dangerouscurves said:


> Scrumptious leather and a cute bag charm. Do you mind telling me where you got the charm?







msd_bags said:


> It's from a silk company in Thailand - Jim Thompson.  I transited at Bangkok interntional airport and they have a store there. (I'm from another part of Asia, btw.).  The elephant is silk.




Beautiful bag and charm![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Viola in saddle for today. (I really need a better picture. )
> View attachment 3356722


Pretty. I really want a brown saddle bag. Does this scratch?  I know Alto is prone to. But this is adorable!


Scully Piper said:


> My KS red car with Ewok bag charm in my husband's new camaro &#128516;


This combo makes me smile!!!&#128516;


msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather (I added this nice elephant charm)


That's the perfect accent for that bag. Pretty!  I like the clean lines of this bag. 


hellokimmiee said:


> Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box


Oh! Soooo cute!  Love the color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More vacation fun on Paradise Island. Grabbing a quick drink with my Prada jute and gold snakeskin tote. This bag is perfect for beachy times.


----------



## soramillay

Sparkletastic said:


> More vacation fun on Paradise Island. Grabbing a quick drink with my Prada jute and gold snakeskin tote. This bag is perfect for beachy times.


Wow, Sparkle, this bag is made for the beach! But it is so intricate and beautiful at the same time. Love it.


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty. I really want a brown saddle bag. Does this scratch?  I know Alto is prone to. But this is adorable!
> 
> This combo makes me smile!!!&#128516;
> 
> That's the perfect accent for that bag. Pretty!  I like the clean lines of this bag.
> 
> Oh! Soooo cute!  Love the color!


Thank you!  Yes it does scratch.  But, I decided that with the saddle color I can live with the scratches er, character. [emoji23] 
The scratches aren't bad. [emoji41]


----------



## alansgail

Today is cleaning day for me but the one chance I did get to go out I took my Balenciaga '06 Ink Shrug.


----------



## hellokimmiee

BagLady14 said:


> Wow.  It is so great to see your post.  I went to the Boston Barney's a year ago to check out the Mark Cross bags only to find out they don't carry them anymore.  I have never seen one other than the website.  Is there a link to a reveal somewhere?  Or could you post a couple more pictures with an interior shot?




Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag. 

I never did a reveal but here are some photos:






















The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all. 

It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sparkletastic

soramillay said:


> Wow, Sparkle, this bag is made for the beach! But it is so intricate and beautiful at the same time. Love it.


Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag.
> 
> I never did a reveal but here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3358367
> 
> View attachment 3358368
> 
> View attachment 3358369
> 
> View attachment 3358374
> 
> View attachment 3358375
> 
> View attachment 3358377
> 
> View attachment 3358379
> 
> View attachment 3358380
> 
> View attachment 3358382
> 
> View attachment 3358383
> 
> 
> The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all.
> 
> It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!


This is truly adorable!!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Sparkletastic said:


> This is truly adorable!!!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag.
> 
> I never did a reveal but here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3358367
> 
> View attachment 3358368
> 
> View attachment 3358369
> 
> View attachment 3358374
> 
> View attachment 3358375
> 
> View attachment 3358377
> 
> View attachment 3358379
> 
> View attachment 3358380
> 
> View attachment 3358382
> 
> View attachment 3358383
> 
> 
> The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all.
> 
> It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!



Wow thanks for this. Cute bag - love the contrasting white trim.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Star Boston


----------



## Kendie26

hellokimmiee said:


> Mark Cross Saffiano Grace Box
> 
> View attachment 3357887



What a GREAT statement bag~shape/structure, color & quality!   I once bought a Mark Cross bag at their store in NYC~it was a gorgeous store...but gosh it had to be maybe 20 some years ago. No doubt you get tons of compliments carrying this beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> More vacation fun on Paradise Island. Grabbing a quick drink with my Prada jute and gold snakeskin tote. This bag is perfect for beachy times.



totally has a beachy vibe indeed but is just so pretty for anytime use! Hope your vacation has been wonderful Sparkletastic!


----------



## adalinarose

I am carrying  Louis Vuitton handbag,


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Today is cleaning day for me but the one chance I did get to go out I took my Balenciaga '06 Ink Shrug.


Love this!  Very different.


----------



## carterazo

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag.
> 
> I never did a reveal but here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3358367
> 
> View attachment 3358368
> 
> View attachment 3358369
> 
> View attachment 3358374
> 
> View attachment 3358375
> 
> View attachment 3358377
> 
> View attachment 3358379
> 
> View attachment 3358380
> 
> View attachment 3358382
> 
> View attachment 3358383
> 
> 
> The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all.
> 
> It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!


Thanks for the pics. It's great to be able to see all those angles. It looks like it fits all the essentials. Beautiful and unique.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Medium Chloé Marcie in black. I rarely reach for it, which is a shame! I have to take it out more often.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Alma BB Noir Magnetique


----------



## JosephineB

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag.
> 
> I never did a reveal but here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3358367
> 
> View attachment 3358368
> 
> View attachment 3358369
> 
> View attachment 3358374
> 
> View attachment 3358375
> 
> View attachment 3358377
> 
> View attachment 3358379
> 
> View attachment 3358380
> 
> View attachment 3358382
> 
> View attachment 3358383
> 
> 
> The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all.
> 
> It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!



Omg, this is too cute!! Love it!


----------



## Livia1

alansgail said:


> Today is cleaning day for me but the one chance I did get to go out I took my Balenciaga '06 Ink Shrug.




Wow, you don't see a lot of Shrug's these days. Such a cool style.
And don't get me started on Ink


----------



## alansgail

Livia1 said:


> Wow, you don't see a lot of Shrug's these days. Such a cool style.
> And don't get me started on Ink


Thanks Livia1, it's the lightest bag I own, even with my stuff in it. Just one more reason to love Bal's!


----------



## Jen123

Evie


----------



## Venessa84

lily16 said:


> Venessa that backpack is gorgeous ! [emoji182]


Thank you!  

Loving all these beautiful bags!


----------



## carterazo

Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3359011



Stunning! Such a serene, pretty color. Your Coach collection is out of this world!


----------



## Mariapia

My Berthille tote.


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Stunning! Such a serene, pretty color. Your Coach collection is out of this world!


Thank you!  (They are mostly well thought out purchases, but I have fallen for some duds. [emoji23] )


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Not the best pic, but I took my LV Cluny BB out to an appointment today.


----------



## Jereni

carterazo said:


> Coach embossed textured leather Borough in milk
> View attachment 3359011




Aaah I love the Borough. I miss the Borough.


----------



## Jereni

Off to work with my PS11 mini in beige / taupe!


----------



## FunBagz

Its a beautiful day for my 225/small Reissue!


----------



## Boehm Collector

I am carrying my Black Coach Scout Hobo.


----------



## klynneann

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3359420
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, but I took my LV Cluny BB out to an appointment today.



This bag is so understated yet elegant. I've been considering it - how do you like it?


----------



## westvillage

The little Toaster by Coach ...


----------



## hellokimmiee

klynneann said:


> Wow thanks for this. Cute bag - love the contrasting white trim.






Kendie26 said:


> What a GREAT statement bag~shape/structure, color & quality!   I once bought a Mark Cross bag at their store in NYC~it was a gorgeous store...but gosh it had to be maybe 20 some years ago. No doubt you get tons of compliments carrying this beauty!






carterazo said:


> Thanks for the pics. It's great to be able to see all those angles. It looks like it fits all the essentials. Beautiful and unique.






JosephineB said:


> Omg, this is too cute!! Love it!



Thanks for all the lovely compliments [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hellokimmiee

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3359420
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, but I took my LV Cluny BB out to an appointment today.




Gorgeous


----------



## westvillage

Sparkletastic said:


> More vacation fun on Paradise Island. Grabbing a quick drink with my Prada jute and gold snakeskin tote. This bag is perfect for beachy times.



Late reply but this bag is GREAT!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> My Berthille tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359362



Wow I totally LOVE your bag!! Embarassed to say I've never heard of this brand. I will have to google & see if available in USA. She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3359420
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, but I took my LV Cluny BB out to an appointment today.



what a beauty!....& it's an awesome pic! Great shoes too


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Off to work with my PS11 mini in beige / taupe!
> 
> View attachment 3359425



I need to finally get off the fence & buy a PS....love your color...so very pretty


----------



## Kendie26

westvillage said:


> The little Toaster by Coach ...



what a seriously sweet/cute bag! I'd love to see it in person (for size purposes)...great grainy texture to....love it!


----------



## Monique1004

Salvatore Ferragamo Miss Vara Bow tote. I loved this beauty so much I hunted for a back-up version when mine got old. I was so lucky enough to find this one from a consignment shop to replaced the old one!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine micro Luggage in dark taupe


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Miss Vara Bow tote. I loved this beauty so much I hunted for a back-up version when mine got old. I was so lucky enough to find this one from a consignment shop to replaced the old one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359839
> View attachment 3359840



Wowee you are so lucky to have found a back-up!! It is a GORGEOUS bag...totally love it & that color is amazing!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

westvillage said:


> The little Toaster by Coach ...




Is this one of the new designs? Coach is getting better and better again.


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee you are so lucky to have found a back-up!! It is a GORGEOUS bag...totally love it & that color is amazing!!!




I know! I searched it for 2 good years though, LOL~
I love the color on your micro luggage. Make me want to get one... Is that a current color they have?


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Monique! Thanks so much! I bought this Celine micro luggage this Jan or Feb at Saks. The SA told me it was a new color released fall season 2015. It's called dark taupe. I love it/it's so neutral but has this beautiful slight sheen to it. Thanks again![emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I know! I searched it for 2 good years though, LOL~
> I love the color on your micro luggage. Make me want to get one... Is that a current color they have?




Hi Monique! Thanks so much! I bought this Celine micro luggage this Jan or Feb at Saks. The SA told me it was a new color released fall season 2015. It's called dark taupe. I love it/it's so neutral but has this beautiful slight sheen to it. Thanks again![emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy satchel in nude


----------



## westvillage

dangerouscurves said:


> Is this one of the new designs? Coach is getting better and better again.



It's from about 2013.   It came in this small size, 10 x 6 x 4 and a larger size. Very well-made and lovely pebbled leather. I always found the design of this little guy to be unique.  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## westvillage

dangerouscurves said:


> Is this one of the new designs? Coach is getting better and better again.





carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy satchel in nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360003



So pretty.


----------



## bagloverny

Small linen Givenchy Antigona at the park the other day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> So pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

bagloverny said:


> Small linen Givenchy Antigona at the park the other day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


So  pretty!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

klynneann said:


> This bag is so understated yet elegant. I've been considering it - how do you like it?


It is great! Lightweight, durable and easy to use! I would absolutely recommend it!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Small linen Givenchy Antigona at the park the other day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



such a magnificent pic!!! you are making me want to be bag twins ~ stunning bag & color


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> Its a beautiful day for my 225/small Reissue!


Beautiful bag and outfit!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Thanks hellokimmiee and Kendie26! I am wearing my Cluny BB again today for a more casual look with a maxi dress and a leather jacket, I think it can be dressed down quite nicely.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Celine micro Luggage in dark taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359843




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thanks hellokimmiee and Kendie26! I am wearing my Cluny BB again today for a more casual look with a maxi dress and a leather jacket, I think it can be dressed down quite nicely.



Looks really great...love your ensemble!!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



thanks dangerouscurves! Hope all is well w/ you...i've missed seeing some of your gorgeous pics lately


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> such a magnificent pic!!! you are making me want to be bag twins ~ stunning bag & color



Thanks so much! Would love to be bag twins, this is my favorite color ever for the Antigona


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## klynneann

BerlinArtGirl said:


> It is great! Lightweight, durable and easy to use! I would absolutely recommend it!



So glad to hear it, thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Louis Vuitton Capucines MM in Grenade. 
I love this beauty but doesn't carry her much since she is very heavy.


----------



## Jen123

Rm 5 zip today


----------



## FunBagz

Mini today...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> thanks dangerouscurves! Hope all is well w/ you...i've missed seeing some of your gorgeous pics lately




[emoji4] Thank you, Kandie! Unfortunately, I don't have many bags. They've all been in rotation, I keep around 10 bags at a time and there's not much going on beside working. Won't be buying any bag in the near future as I'm planning to get a Birkin in Paris next year. I have to be strong and not to get distracted by other beautiful bags!!! Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Monique1004 said:


> Louis Vuitton Capucines MM in Grenade.
> I love this beauty but doesn't carry her much since she is very heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360557
> View attachment 3360565




Beautiful bag. How's the quality?


----------



## Monique1004

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag. How's the quality?




I think this is the most beautiful bag that LV has ever made in my opinion. The leather is very thick & soft. I love the pink edges on dark navy. My only complaint is that it is really heavy. I think it's even heavier than B30.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Louis Vuitton Capucines MM in Grenade.
> I love this beauty but doesn't carry her much since she is very heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360557
> View attachment 3360565





FunBagz said:


> Mini today...



MAJOR love! Monique ~ that color & fushia/pink pipe edging is FABULOUS~

Classic, always stunning....love a mini & it looks perfect on you FunBagz!


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Classic, always stunning....love a mini & it looks perfect on you FunBagz!



Thanks, Kendie!  It will be transitioning from business casual today to rock n roll chic tonight for a concert!  So versatile!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji4] Thank you, Kandie! Unfortunately, I don't have many bags. They've all been in rotation, I keep around 10 bags at a time and there's not much going on beside working. Won't be buying any bag in the near future as I'm planning to get a Birkin in Paris next year. I have to be strong and not to get distracted by other beautiful bags!!! Lol.



Ahhhh, good for YOU! I LOVE the idea of 10 amazing bags in rotation. You're my inspiration for the day as I've been drasticallly downsizing my collection as well, but I slipped up recently & bought only a few & still have the urge for 1 or 2 more ullhair:
Well, your pictures are always great to look at, especially with you & the cool backgrounds you often have! Best of luck remaining strong...for the love of your future Birkin!!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Thanks, Kendie!  It will be transitioning from business casual today to rock n roll chic tonight for a concert!  So versatile!



Yes! So very true...I totally love my chanel reissue 224 for those exact reasons! Have a blast at the concert!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Wow I totally LOVE your bag!! Embarassed to say I've never heard of this brand. I will have to google & see if available in USA. She is GORGEOUS!




I bought it from degrimm.fr, I am not sure it's available in the U.S but I have seen your Céline Micro, it's a real beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji4] Thank you, Kandie! Unfortunately, I don't have many bags. They've all been in rotation, I keep around 10 bags at a time and there's not much going on beside working. Won't be buying any bag in the near future as I'm planning to get a Birkin in Paris next year. I have to be strong and not to get distracted by other beautiful bags!!! Lol.




Keep strong, dangerouscurves! Next year is not very far away![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> I bought it from degrimm.fr, I am not sure it's available in the U.S but I have seen your Céline Micro, it's a real beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you Mariapia! i did google & couldn't find anywhere here in US that had your amazing bag for sale. Major boo hoo because I think I easily would have caved & made a purchase!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh, good for YOU! I LOVE the idea of 10 amazing bags in rotation. You're my inspiration for the day as I've been drasticallly downsizing my collection as well, but I slipped up recently & bought only a few & still have the urge for 1 or 2 more ullhair:
> 
> Well, your pictures are always great to look at, especially with you & the cool backgrounds you often have! Best of luck remaining strong...for the love of your future Birkin!!







Mariapia said:


> Keep strong, dangerouscurves! Next year is not very far away![emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you for the support, Ladies!


----------



## ralewi

badgley mischka


----------



## anthrosphere

My new Cambridge Satchel backpack.


----------



## SSlovesbags

Tory Burch Amanda Hobo bag


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue bag in chalk


----------



## BagLady14

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, they only sell Mark Cross at the New York Barney's now so crazy because it's such a wonderful bag. I get way more compliments when I wear it than any other bag.
> 
> I never did a reveal but here are some photos:
> 
> View attachment 3358367
> 
> View attachment 3358368
> 
> View attachment 3358369
> 
> View attachment 3358374
> 
> View attachment 3358375
> 
> View attachment 3358377
> 
> View attachment 3358379
> 
> View attachment 3358380
> 
> View attachment 3358382
> 
> View attachment 3358383
> 
> 
> The lambskin interior is so buttery soft. There were a few light scratches when I purchased but it hasn't gotten worse with use.  It holds a surprising amount of stuff and is a pretty sturdy bag over all.
> 
> It does have a cross body strap but I actually like it better as a little tote. Hope this helps!



Thanks!  It's very beautiful and I like how it's uncommon.  Very cool bag.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Totally Turnlock Teri [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## alexahoffmann@m

Favorite MM in Mono on a beautyful spring day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## southeast

popping in to get opinions....looking for a new bag, and am undecided between two brands that I've never bought before, Dooney and Brahmin.    

I'm mid 40's with teenagers and 5'00.  I want something classic that I won't find in Marshall's or TJ Maxx in 6 months to a year.


----------



## westvillage

Southeast, you should ask this question in the Dooney thread. The participants there also like Brahmin and have a wealth of information on these and similar brands.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> totally has a beachy vibe indeed but is just so pretty for anytime use! Hope your vacation has been wonderful Sparkletastic!


Thank you!  We are having a great time!! &#128526;





BerlinArtGirl said:


> Not the best pic, but I took my LV Cluny BB out to an appointment today.


Beautiful. I'm still seriously considering either this or the Givenchy Antigona for my "wear everywear" black bag. Can't make up my mind!!! &#128559;


Jereni said:


> Off to work with my PS11 mini in beige / taupe!


I love this bag and I think this is the best color it's been produced in. You got a major score with this bag!!


bagloverny said:


> Small linen Givenchy Antigona at the park the other day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


YUMMY!! 


Monique1004 said:


> Louis Vuitton Capucines MM in Grenade.
> I love this beauty but doesn't carry her much since she is very heavy.


Oh no! This bag was on my radar for a possible future purchase. I had no idea it was heavy. &#128563; But it's so gorgeous!!!!


FunBagz said:


> Mini today...


The bag is very nice but the shoes are killer!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Still enjoying my vacation! I packed the right bags for this trip and am soooo enjoying my hot pink lamb Miss Dior (with lemon drop martinis LOL!). This is my newest bag but quickly becoming one of my favorites. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## carterazo

Brahmin Louise Rose


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City today*


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]


As always. Your style is fierce!
---
Continuing with lazy cabana days. [emoji267][emoji41][emoji267]
Back in my Prada Jute / Python tote and my sorta kinda matching gold Versace sunglasses.


----------



## chessmont

Grey waxed canvas with black shrunken lamb leather handle, burgundy piping and chartreuse leather trim. From Dalle Mie Mani on Etsy


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag and I think this is the best color it's been produced in. You got a major score with this bag!!




Thanks so much! I love it... I am hoping they bring back more colors in the smooth leather.


----------



## BlueCherry

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]




This looks really good and I agree you should use it more often [emoji6]


----------



## BlueCherry

Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]



Bravo & yes use it more often...looks GREAT on you! Fellow Bal-obsessed bag lover!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3362601



PERFECT PAIR!!  I'm so in love w/ Celine's indigo color


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECT PAIR!!  I'm so in love w/ Celine's indigo color




Thank you, you are very sweet [emoji3] and I agree it's such a versatile colour. My first bright bag and it's been a success...


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3362601


What a fun wallet!  It would make me smile often.  Great combo you have there.


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> What a fun wallet!  It would make me smile often.  Great combo you have there.




Thank you so much [emoji3]


----------



## westvillage

BigCherry said:


> Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3362601



They're a perfect pair (but shhh ... I think the wallet is flirting with us.)


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sparkletastic said:


> As always. Your style is fierce!
> 
> ---
> 
> Continuing with lazy cabana days. [emoji267][emoji41][emoji267]
> 
> Back in my Prada Jute / Python tote and my sorta kinda matching gold Versace sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362571
> View attachment 3362570



Thank you [emoji16]
I am dying for your Prada jute Python tote [emoji7][emoji7] 



BigCherry said:


> This looks really good and I agree you should use it more often [emoji6]



Thanks... Sadly its my most neglected handbag I tend to gravitate with my "handbag" than my pouches and clutches. 



Kendie26 said:


> Bravo & yes use it more often...looks GREAT on you! Fellow Bal-obsessed bag lover!



Thank you Kendie you're always so sweet [emoji173]&#65039;
Yes! I am self confessed Bal addict LOL my bal city is my most loved and used handbag in my collection. Even up to now I take quick sniff of it's leather and it give me so much joy (weird no) LOL



BigCherry said:


> Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3362601



Those eyes! So adorable [emoji7]


----------



## luv_bagz

In Paris and went to the La Vallee Designer outlet and saw this beautiful lambskin wallet. 

My first Carolina Hererra [emoji8]


----------



## Milky caramel

Chanel mademoiselle chic @ dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BanIslander

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 3363149
> 
> 
> In Paris and went to the La Vallee Designer outlet and saw this beautiful lambskin wallet.
> 
> My first Carolina Hererra [emoji8]




I looooove carolina herrera! I have two bags and one pair of shoes and i love them! Reasonably priced luxury. Its cheaper in spain though  which is where i buy it


----------



## dangerouscurves

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]




You should! It looks so chic and so do you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Milky caramel said:


> Chanel mademoiselle chic @ dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app




Pretty!!!


----------



## Milky caramel

dangerouscurves said:


> Pretty!!!


Thanks dear.


----------



## Elsie87

Balenciaga City


----------



## klynneann

BigCherry said:


> Celine cabas in indigo which looks great with my Fendi wallet...
> 
> View attachment 3362601



Love your wallet! It's a great match with the Celine.


----------



## klynneann

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]



Love those pants!


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]


Amazingly great Bal and outfit.....as always !!!


----------



## westvillage

For the past few days I've been carrying my Hermes Trim II classic hobo in Clemence leather. Not old enough to be retro but too old to be current, this bag doesn't get the recognition it deserves, IMHO. It has gorgeous leather, hardware that veers toward rose gold; it has the perfect slouch, IMO, and it's light and completely comfortable ... smaller than Gucci's Jackie series.  Wish Hermes would bring it back as an affordable (ahem) current bag, and in a few colors.   The Hermes Trim II circa 2006 approx. ...


----------



## Zoe C

Milky caramel said:


> Chanel mademoiselle chic @ dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app




Beautiful! And I totallyLOVE your shoes too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV Bloomsbury


----------



## BlueCherry

westvillage said:


> They're a perfect pair (but shhh ... I think the wallet is flirting with us.)



Ha ha thank you but I don't like the flirting, it usually ends up costing me money 



klynneann said:


> Love your wallet! It's a great match with the Celine.



Thanks from a fellow Fendi fan


----------



## BlueCherry

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3362523
> 
> View attachment 3362521
> 
> Balenciaga Large Clip  Pouch. I should use this pouch more often [emoji28]



I have come back for another look at your pouch - I love it. Does Balenciaga or anyone else make a pliable one like this for women (or is this unisex?). The ones I have seen are a bit rigid so can't fit much...


----------



## FunBagz

Red Chanel CF today...


----------



## Milky caramel

Zoe C said:


> Beautiful! And I totallyLOVE your shoes too!


Thanks dear ure really sweet.


----------



## dyyong

finally get a chance to switch bag


----------



## westvillage

dyyong said:


> finally get a chance to switch bag



Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## dyyong

westvillage said:


> Absolutely love this bag!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## anthrosphere

Cambridge satchel backpack.


----------



## alansgail

My easiest bag to carry, my Balenciaga Shrug in Ink.


----------



## Kendie26

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 3363149
> 
> 
> In Paris and went to the La Vallee Designer outlet and saw this beautiful lambskin wallet.
> 
> My first Carolina Hererra [emoji8]



beautiful & so classic....looks soft like butter too!  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

FunBagz said:


> Red Chanel CF today...


Pretty!


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3363860


Beautiful bag!!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Beautiful bag!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Strawberree

Speedy 35


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BigCherry said:


> I have come back for another look at your pouch - I love it. Does Balenciaga or anyone else make a pliable one like this for women (or is this unisex?). The ones I have seen are a bit rigid so can't fit much...




Thanks BigCherry &#129303;
I think Balenciaga Clip is pretty much a unisex pouch.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> For the past few days I've been carrying my Hermes Trim II classic hobo in Clemence leather. Not old enough to be retro but too old to be current, this bag doesn't get the recognition it deserves, IMHO. It has gorgeous leather, hardware that veers toward rose gold; it has the perfect slouch, IMO, and it's light and completely comfortable ... smaller than Gucci's Jackie series.  Wish Hermes would bring it back as an affordable (ahem) current bag, and in a few colors.   The Hermes Trim II circa 2006 approx. ...




Great find, westvillage![emoji106][emoji106]
The Trim is on my list too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my Balenciaga black Hamilton City today.*


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!


----------



## westvillage

Thanks so much, Mariapia.


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3363860



Great color and design.  Love seeing you post it.


----------



## starrynite_87

My Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Great color and design.  Love seeing you post it.


Thank you!


----------



## Livia1

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3364103
> 
> 
> Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!




Gorgeous!
Love that Gucci red


----------



## Sparkletastic

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3364103
> 
> 
> Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!


Love it!


----------



## dyyong

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3364103
> 
> 
> Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!



very nice eye candy of the day


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue [emoji7]
> View attachment 3363860







BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3364103
> 
> 
> Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!




Gorgeous colours ladies [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

This is the first truly nice premium designer bag I ever bought and she is still one of my favorites - my Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris with the first designer sunnies I ever bought - brown and gold Versace shield. I love them both. &#128525;


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous colours ladies [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the first truly nice premium designer bag I ever bought and she is still one of my favorites - my Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris with the first designer sunnies I ever bought - brown and gold Versace shield. I love them both. &#128525;



lovely!! ^_^


----------



## alansgail

Today I will actually have carried two different bags because I received my new Oryany Sarah bag this afternoon and absolutely love everything about this satchel!
Earlier today I took my Bal Shrug to lunch.......


----------



## carterazo

Earlier in the day, I carried Coach. 
Tonight, I pulled out my lovely  Treesje Bryant clutch in cherry  (color is more pink than shown)


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Love that Gucci red





Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!





dyyong said:


> very nice eye candy of the day



Thank you ladies! It is such a nice bag. I wear the black one more during the colder months, so I am excited to use this red beauty during summertime!


----------



## Elsie87

the usual lately: a grey Balenciaga City (don't know the color name)


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3364103
> 
> 
> Took my red Gucci Soho Disco bag to an appointment today. It looked so good with my casual outfit!




gorgeous color [emoji7] gucci soho is one of the bag that my head turns. I just love it. 




Strawberree said:


> Speedy 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364039




Been thinking of getting a speedy 35 lately but not sure if I want the bandoulier or the regular.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

LV Cluny BB again on this rainy day.


----------



## kquyenie

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3365062
> 
> 
> LV Cluny BB again on this rainy day.




Lovely! How do you find the Cluny holds up to water?


----------



## chubbysama

Fossil Sydney satchel in brown


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carried the Coach 'kristin spectator bag with python trim' bag today to a doctor's office.


----------



## BagLady14

My current favorite, lockme


----------



## ms_emkay24

Just got this beauty yesterday and couldn't wait to use it today. 

Givenchy Small Pandora bag.


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet


----------



## Livia1

*Chanel black GHW Jumbo*


----------



## dyyong

it's soooooo HOT today!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fendi Zucca Tote


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ms_emkay24 said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday and couldn't wait to use it today.
> 
> Givenchy Small Pandora bag.
> View attachment 3365495




This is so cute! [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Beautiful color! [emoji254]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet
> View attachment 3365681




Beautiful color! [emoji254]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BagLady14 said:


> My current favorite, lockme




Lovely! [emoji166]


----------



## Maxilo

Speedy 30 Damier Azur[emoji170]!


----------



## Sculli

my green mini [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Celine micro Luggage in dark taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359843



Hey Kendie 26! I love this ! I have been thinking I need a nice chocolate brown bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sculli said:


> my green mini [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3366318


So cute!  I want a green bag. This is so tempting me. Love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Elsie87

Valentino Rockstud dome bag in taupe


----------



## Mimmy

dyyong said:


> it's soooooo HOT today!!



Beautiful! Looks like you have found a really stylish way to stay cool, dyyong!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Fendi Zucca Tote
> 
> View attachment 3366198



Great tote, HandbagDiva! Love your whimsical bag charm too!


----------



## Pessie

Evelyne again


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Hey Kendie 26! I love this ! I have been thinking I need a nice chocolate brown bag



Hi & thanks kindly allyloupuppy!! I highly recommend this color if you are looking for a brown bag! Hey-I'm still hoping to get up to NYC this summer & visit Moynat. I've been "bad" though lately with a few purchases so sadly I'll probably just have to slip into  the store & just drool ...hope all is wonderful with you!!


----------



## dyyong

Pessie said:


> Evelyne again



very summer color, do you use purse insert?


----------



## Pessie

dyyong said:


> very summer color, do you use purse insert?



No I'm not keen on them, I like my bags to slouch a bit.  Prefer to use pouches to keep smaller things together instead


----------



## dyyong

Pessie said:


> No I'm not keen on them, I like my bags to slouch a bit.  Prefer to use pouches to keep smaller things together instead



thanks! I was about to order from D&C but I'll wait until I receive Ms Evie and decide ^_^


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Hi & thanks kindly allyloupuppy!! I highly recommend this color if you are looking for a brown bag! Hey-I'm still hoping to get up to NYC this summer & visit Moynat. I've been "bad" though lately with a few purchases so sadly I'll probably just have to slip into  the store & just drool ...hope all is wonderful with you!!



Well let me know after you go and take lots of pictures!! I am disappointed that the bag I want (really really want!) doesn't have any colors that interest me  They have few colors to choose from. I guess I am going to have to wait.


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Well let me know after you go and take lots of pictures!! I am disappointed that the bag I want (really really want!) doesn't have any colors that interest me  They have few colors to choose from. I guess I am going to have to wait.



Oh darn on no colors you prefer, but I bet the right one will come along in no time...it'll be worth the wait, for sure!


----------



## jillyfish108

it's time to bring her out for the summer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Esquared72

Bilberry Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir


----------



## westvillage

eehlers said:


> Bilberry Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir
> View attachment 3367129



Absolutely yummy.


----------



## Kendie26

Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374




This is so lovely, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> This is so lovely, Kendie!



thank you kindly Mimmy ~ I am quite smitten with this bag already! Every time I see your avatar I smile at the gorgeous, unique color!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374



CONGRATULATIONS Kendie26!!!


----------



## Rani

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374


 
This is lovely, congrats!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Kendie26!!!





Rani said:


> This is lovely, congrats!





SunkistSunkiss said:


> Such a gorgeous colour!



Many thanks....very much appreciated! I think it's even prettier in person  So happy with it! All the best to you!


----------



## westvillage

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374



Such a handsome bag. Love the color.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LV empriente twin set in noir.


----------



## Jen123

Red city &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

westvillage said:


> Such a handsome bag. Love the color.



many thanks westvillage!! the color is definitely what attracted me to this one. Appreciate your compliment & I love how you said "handsome!"


----------



## Kendie26

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 3367531
> 
> 
> Red city &#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous all around...bag, nails & ring!!!! Triple stars!


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> Just got my newest Balenciaga this week so her debut outting is today! Mini Papier A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367374



Looks like it could hold a decent amount, which is rare for a "mini."    Very nice!


----------



## carterazo

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 3367531
> 
> 
> Red city &#10084;&#65039;


Lovely! [emoji813]


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey


----------



## Livia1

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 3367531
> 
> 
> Red city &#10084;&#65039;




Gorgeous Rouge Hamilton!


----------



## Kendie26

klynneann said:


> Looks like it could hold a decent amount, which is rare for a "mini."    Very nice!



Thank you klynneann! Yes, you are right...the mini papier A4 holds a very good amount for a mini size bag....holds more than a few other of my smaller bags with similar dimensions. I tend to carry just the basic essentials though so it works well for me. I had it out all day yesterday & for dinner last night & it had my full size Mulberry wallet, car key pouch, sunglasses,iPhone 6+, lipstick & small gift that we gave to our besties for their wedding anniversary!


----------



## justbrowsing1

my longchamp!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey
> View attachment 3368081



Love your soft pleated bags ... this one and the Treesje. All in great colors too.


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## serenityneow

Sunday brunch with my Trotteur [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Love your soft pleated bags ... this one and the Treesje. All in great colors too.


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Sunday brunch with my Trotteur [emoji5]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3368307



You look beautiful! Love the dress & Celine Trotteur!


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> You look beautiful! Love the dress & Celine Trotteur!




Aw, thank you, Kendie!  And I love your new  Bal as well!  It's quite sophisticated, and the color is wonderful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> Sunday brunch with my Trotteur [emoji5]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3368307


Great summer bag and summer outfit.


----------



## carterazo

Mk Michael Kors push lock logo in green.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Chanel Burgundy XL GST


----------



## Scully Piper

Took my Cheshire & White Rabbit to see Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Took my Cheshire & White Rabbit to see Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;



Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Aw, thank you, Kendie!  And I love your new  Bal as well!  It's quite sophisticated, and the color is wonderful!



many thanks serenityneow!! i am in love with the color & can't stop looking at it~


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Took my Cheshire & White Rabbit to see Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;



Sooooo cute & look at all that detail work throughout! Where do you find all  of your most unique, fun bags?!


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry Bright Cabbage Bayswater for me today


----------



## Mimmy

tatertot said:


> Mulberry Bright Cabbage Bayswater for me today




Beautiful bag, tatertot!


----------



## BanIslander

Ferragamo sofia mini and matching flats


----------



## Mimmy

BanIslander said:


> Ferragamo sofia mini and matching flats
> View attachment 3368966




Soo pretty; the bag and the shoes, BanIslander!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Scully Piper said:


> Took my Cheshire & White Rabbit to see Alice Through The Looking Glass &#128516;



Did you enjoy the movie? How was it?


----------



## Elsie87

My workhorse bag: black patent Longchamp tote


----------



## serenityneow

Sparkletastic said:


> Great summer bag and summer outfit.




Thank you, Sparkle!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Sooooo cute & look at all that detail work throughout! Where do you find all  of your most unique, fun bags?!


Thanks &#128516; This one is from Loungefly. They have a sale right now too. 30% off all purchase using code THIRTYOFF.


----------



## Scully Piper

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Did you enjoy the movie? How was it?


I thought it was really good. But I could be biased since I love anything AIW & Johnny Depp &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## klynneann

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you klynneann! Yes, you are right...the mini papier A4 holds a very good amount for a mini size bag....holds more than a few other of my smaller bags with similar dimensions. I tend to carry just the basic essentials though so it works well for me. I had it out all day yesterday & for dinner last night & it had my full size Mulberry wallet, car key pouch, sunglasses,iPhone 6+, lipstick & small gift that we gave to our besties for their wedding anniversary!



Wow that's a lot! Thanks for the info.


----------



## BanIslander

Mimmy said:


> Soo pretty; the bag and the shoes, BanIslander!




Thanx dear


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy Studded Antigona


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy Studded Antigona


Love! &#128525;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BanIslander said:


> Ferragamo sofia mini and matching flats
> View attachment 3368966



Both are lovely!


----------



## elpmdsz

Balenciaga Giant 12 Nickel City in black


----------



## BanIslander

Chanel double mini

Muchomatchymatchy IG


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy Studded Antigona



Stunning bag! I'm very drawn to the Antigona's with stud detailing. LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Mulberry Bright Cabbage Bayswater for me today



oooo lala!! Fellow Mulberry fan here~never seen this color in person. Looks so vibrant & cheerful....Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

BanIslander said:


> Ferragamo sofia mini and matching flats
> View attachment 3368966



Love you entire ensemble! Such elegant, pretty colors. Beautiful bag, shoes & skirt  (or dress?)


----------



## jadeaymanalac

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy Studded Antigona




I love the studded detail [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci 






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy Studded Antigona


Love!!!


----------



## dyyong

aundria17 said:


> givenchy studded antigona



yummy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Coach colorblock Swagger


----------



## Designervintage

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey
> View attachment 3368081




Lovely color and style, very sophisticated [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

Designervintage said:


> Lovely color and style, very sophisticated [emoji5]


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Super casual day. Kate Spade cobalt blue Mini A & minion charm.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Coach colorblock Swagger



Great bag...love all the colors & especially the shoe charm!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Super casual day. Kate Spade cobalt blue Mini A & minion charm.



Totally adore this bag!!! OMG that color....magnificent! Major


----------



## Kendie26

My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604


Very nice. I didn't know Coach did goat leather. I like the color and subtle look and especially love the tassel detail, reminds me of the legacy line which I love


----------



## Judithblack

Today I am carrying both my huge Valtrex from Paris and a Super Maxi Jumbo Flap Chanel.  I need two bags for all the stuff I have for all my meetings today in New York.


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice. I didn't know Coach did goat leather. I like the color and subtle look and especially love the tassel detail, reminds me of the legacy line which I love




Thanks so much! Yes, they did goatskin for this limited edition Legacy line ... I bought it a few years ago. [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604




This is beautiful! Understated but beautiful. And I love goatskin. It has to be the most durable leather. When I'm in love with a bag, I airways try to get the goatskin version first.


----------



## dangerouscurves

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy Studded Antigona




Classic and edgy at the same time! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> This is beautiful! Understated but beautiful. And I love goatskin. It has to be the most durable leather. When I'm in love with a bag, I airways try to get the goatskin version first.




Thanks much dangerouscurves! I agree with you on the goatskin & I wish you could feel this bag in particular-they really did amazing craftsmanship on this one.[emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Super casual day. Kate Spade cobalt blue Mini A & minion charm.


Super cute!!! 
Btw where did you get the Minion?


----------



## Scully Piper

myluvofbags said:


> Coach colorblock Swagger


Very nice [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604




This is elegant and gorgeous, Kendie! Proof that Coach does know how to design luxury bags; wish that they would do more like this!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> This is elegant and gorgeous, Kendie! Proof that Coach does know how to design luxury bags; wish that they would do more like this!



Hi & thank you dear Mimmy! Yes, they definitely do. I was in 1 of their flagship stores looking for a gift for my BFF's daughter & I saw this bag & was quite taken by it (so you obviously see what happened...it jumped into my arms! haha)  It also has amazing organization with all of the varios pockets inside that you can't see in the pic.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Super casual day. Kate Spade cobalt blue Mini A & minion charm.


This blue is a stunner, I like the unique style and who doesn't &#128151; minions!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shermainelimxn

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Chanel Burgundy XL GST
> View attachment 3368845




Hi. How is ur GST holding up? I can't decide if I want to buy a Chanel mini square or a GST :/


----------



## westvillage

Basic black BV Campana today ...


----------



## dyyong

westvillage said:


> basic black bv campana today ...



classic!


----------



## Weekend shopper

shermainelimxn said:


> Hi. How is ur GST holding up? I can't decide if I want to buy a Chanel mini square or a GST :/



It is holding up very well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604



Just lovely!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Neverfull PM [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## Kendie26

HesitantShopper said:


> Just lovely!




Hi HS!! (Love that name!) many thanks & I have a newfound appreciation for this bag![emoji4]


----------



## Adaniels729

Carrying this beauty for the 3rd day in a row  can't stop staring at her. 

Also, I'm supposed to be grocery shopping instead I'm on TPF 

2 posts in 1...


----------



## lenarmc

Got this denim Mochael Kors for my birthday last week. Macy's has a really good Memorial Day sale. Been eyeing this for months but refused to pay full price.


----------



## Shelby33

Old school Kooba Parker


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss Dior Sliding Chain. Gosh how I love this bag!!!! [emoji7]

DH is out of town. So after a looooooong day, MD and I are enjoying dinner at the sushi joint just a walk away from my house.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain. Gosh how I love this bag!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> DH is out of town. So after a looooooong day, MD and I are enjoying dinner at the sushi joint just a walk away from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371882


Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Livia1

*Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*


----------



## Mimmy

lenarmc said:


> Got this denim Mochael Kors for my birthday last week. Macy's has a really good Memorial Day sale. Been eyeing this for months but refused to pay full price.



This is a beautiful bag, lenarmc! You're a smart shopper too!



Shelby33 said:


> Old school Kooba Parker



Great old school bag, Shelby! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain. Gosh how I love this bag!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> DH is out of town. So after a looooooong day, MD and I are enjoying dinner at the sushi joint just a walk away from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371882



I can see why you love this bag, Sparkletastic! It's a stunner! The sushi looks yummy too! [emoji496]


----------



## Redy




----------



## aundria17

Stella McCartney woven beckett bag


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven beckett bag




Oh WOWEE I love this one!! Really pretty!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

Redy said:


> View attachment 3372072




Love this color & the texture~ beautiful![emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

My mulberry mini Lily 
	

		
			
		

		
	



1of my very favorites & great for hands free/Crossbody


----------



## Watson241

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


I just bought this pink beauty downtown! I'm obsessed


----------



## Sparkletastic

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Beautiful bag!!





Mimmy said:


> l
> I can see why you love this bag, Sparkletastic! It's a stunner! The sushi looks yummy too! [emoji496]


Thank you!!!! &#9786;&#65039;


Redy said:


> View attachment 3372072


I LOVE Miu Miu. This is adorable. 


aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven beckett bag


I have been one to say I would never buy SM bags. You have just served me a lovely dinner of crow. LOL!  This bag is positively STUNNING!  I'm drooling. &#128079;&#128079;


Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry mini Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372432
> 
> 1of my very favorites & great for hands free/Crossbody


This is so beautiful. I would love this in medium.


----------



## anglarry04

Today i used my beloved LV Artsy GM  havent used her in 2 years. FELT great! Gonna be using her all weekend.


----------



## Phiomega

westvillage said:


> Basic black BV Campana today ...




Love Classic With Classic color... Planning to get a black BV later in the year!


----------



## Scully Piper

Went to an all you can eat sushi with my Gucci &#128516;&#128055; its the large GG running tote.


----------



## serenityneow

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain. Gosh how I love this bag!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> DH is out of town. So after a looooooong day, MD and I are enjoying dinner at the sushi joint just a walk away from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371882


Beautiful bag, Sparkle!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!!!! &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I LOVE Miu Miu. This is adorable.
> 
> I have been one to say I would never buy SM bags. You have just served me a lovely dinner of crow. LOL!  This bag is positively STUNNING!  I'm drooling. &#128079;&#128079;
> 
> This is so beautiful. I would love this in medium.



Thanks Sparkle!! If you do get a Mulberry Lily in mushroom metallic, I think you will be quite pleased. It's such a unique & versatile color. My main/most used wallet is in same color & I never get sick of looking at it. All the best!


----------



## Kendie26

Love using  my Mulberry Lily bags lately ~regular size in sueded embossed snakeskin print


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Love using  my Mulberry Lily bags lately ~regular size in sueded embossed snakeskin print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373030




Wow, another beautiful bag, Kendie! Love the serene view outside your window too!


----------



## westvillage

Livia1 said:


> *Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*



Love this bag a lot  ... Is the lock quirky to use?


----------



## westvillage

Livia1 said:


> *Black Gucci Jackie Soft Leather Flap Bag*





Adaniels729 said:


> View attachment 3371718
> 
> 
> Carrying this beauty for the 3rd day in a row  can't stop staring at her.
> 
> Also, I'm supposed to be grocery shopping instead I'm on TPF
> 
> 2 posts in 1...



Lol ... Yes on the tPF moment!  This one and the Pallas are my favorite LV canvas styles.  I'd love to pass one in a shopping cart  ... would make the whole trip easier!


----------



## westvillage

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604



Oh boy ... great Coach bag!  Also your Lilys are lovely, especially the unique peachy one.


----------



## westvillage

Scully Piper said:


> Went to an all you can eat sushi with my Gucci &#128516;&#128055; its the large GG running tote.



So Gucci ... so timelessly handsome.


----------



## westvillage

Phiomega said:


> Love Classic With Classic color... Planning to get a black BV later in the year!



Thank you Phiomega and DYYONG. She's really an under-the-radar bag, IMO, so it's nice she gets some notice.


----------



## Esquared72

Bubble Le Pliage, which serendipitously matches my new iPhone case [emoji175]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Love using  my Mulberry Lily bags lately ~regular size in sueded embossed snakeskin print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373030


This is eye candy, love the color!


----------



## pingko

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 Bandouliere Monogram Idylle. Love this bag [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Tess


----------



## Scully Piper

westvillage said:


> So Gucci ... so timelessly handsome.


So true


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Wow, another beautiful bag, Kendie! Love the serene view outside your window too!





westvillage said:


> Oh boy ... great Coach bag!  Also your Lilys are lovely, especially the unique peachy one.





myluvofbags said:


> This is eye candy, love the color!



Many kind thanks!
Mimmy~ appreciate your comments & our location does have quite a lot of greenery (& tons of weeds!) outside. I just need more pretty flowers the same color of your gorgeous avatar~

westvillage~you are so sweet. Today I realized just how much I have neglected & under-appreciated the peachy snake embossed Lily...thank you! 

myluvofbags~I always smile when I hear the term "eye candy"~appreciate it!


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> Bubble Le Pliage, which serendipitously matches my new iPhone case [emoji175]
> View attachment 3373144



Ah gorgeous....1 of my favorite colors~ love it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed to a casual afternoon garden wedding. Summer dress & Chanel gray pearlized lamb medium classic flap.


----------



## westvillage

Wore the little BV pillow in flamingo last weekend and today.  I've had her for two summers and I've (slowly) grown to love wearing her on "small bag" days.


----------



## alansgail

This bag is so easy to use......love it's size and outside pockets!


----------



## dyyong

have been carrying my special order by Cellerini


----------



## serenityneow

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to a casual afternoon garden wedding. Summer dress & Chanel gray pearlized lamb medium classic flap.


Stunning .


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Coach bag ever-Limited Edition Legacy Pinnacle Goatskin Leighton Frame Carryall Tote ( whoa with the long name on tag!))[emoji4] ~picture doesn't do it justice. The quality of this leather is best I've ever had from Coach plus the elegant subtle details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370604


This is a special one. Wish I could see her irl.


Shelby33 said:


> Old school Kooba Parker





Shelby33 said:


> Kooba Tess


You have two Kooba beauties. This second is so unique. I love it.


alansgail said:


> This bag is so easy to use......love it's size and outside pockets!


Love this. What's her name?


----------



## alansgail

carterazo said:


> This is a special one. Wish I could see her irl.
> 
> 
> 
> You have two Kooba beauties. This second is so unique. I love it.
> 
> Love this. What's her name?


Thank you, this is the OrYany Sarah bag......so beautifully made! The leather is squishy soft and the size is a true medium, not huge, not small. It's a great everyday bag.


----------



## carterazo

alansgail said:


> Thank you, this is the OrYany Sarah bag......so beautifully made! The leather is squishy soft and the size is a true medium, not huge, not small. It's a great everyday bag.


Thanks for the info. Will definitely look at this when I get off my ban. [emoji6]


----------



## BovinaRabbit

My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris


----------



## Scully Piper

Off to see X-Men Apocalypse with my MK Selma


----------



## SimplyB

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to a casual afternoon garden wedding. Summer dress & Chanel gray pearlized lamb medium classic flap.




Gorgeous Chanel! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Scully Piper said:


> Off to see X-Men Apocalypse with my MK Selma


Woo hoo, what a great color! Enjoy the movie


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> Stunning .





SimplyB said:


> Gorgeous Chanel! [emoji7]


Thank you!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> Stunning .





SimplyB said:


> Gorgeous Chanel! [emoji7]


Thank you!!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> You have two Kooba beauties. This second is so unique. I love it.



Thank you!


----------



## ninakt

My old Bal, she's coming to an amusement park with me, she will have a rollercoaster ride&#128515;


----------



## meowmix318

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721



Aww your pup is too cute


----------



## SeriesLC

Traveling to Malaysia with my two Brit bags

Mulberry in Choco
And Cambridge Satchel Folio

Hidden in my suitcase are my two Longchamp's - Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag in Grey and Le Pliage Travel Bag in Grey Nylon


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to a casual afternoon garden wedding. Summer dress & Chanel gray pearlized lamb medium classic flap.



absolutely beautiful...sounds like the perfect bag for a garden wedding


----------



## Kendie26

westvillage said:


> Wore the little BV pillow in flamingo last weekend and today.  I've had her for two summers and I've (slowly) grown to love wearing her on "small bag" days.



such a pretty color...love BV & don't you just love small bag days?!!


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> This bag is so easy to use......love it's size and outside pockets!



Totally adore this bag alansgail! The shape, texture, braiding...


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> This is a special one. Wish I could see her irl.
> 
> 
> 
> You have two Kooba beauties. This second is so unique. I love it.
> 
> Love this. What's her name?



Thanks so much carterazo! That's high praise coming for you with your amazing Coach collection! I wish you could see her in real life too because the picture does not begin to capture the fantastic workmanship & details.


----------



## Kendie26

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721



LOVE this pic! Gorgeous bag in a stunning color but your Pom wins my heart!! Just yesterday I was at my hairsalon & the salon owner always brings her black Pom in to work with her! Her clients love having this gorgeous dog hanging out there. I do not know much about this breed but she told me black is a rare color for Poms. Yours is a total beauty!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Loving my alma bb today. That colour got everyone talking!


----------



## Mimmy

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721



Beautiful bag, BovinaRabbit! But your pup steals the show!



ninakt said:


> View attachment 3373791
> 
> My old Bal, she's coming to an amusement park with me, she will have a rollercoaster ride[emoji2]



I always love to see a well loved, beauty! Hope you both have fun!


----------



## Mimmy

SeriesLC said:


> Traveling to Malaysia with my two Brit bags
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry in Choco
> 
> And Cambridge Satchel Folio
> 
> 
> 
> Hidden in my suitcase are my two Longchamp's - Le Pliage Cuir Large Handbag in Grey and Le Pliage Travel Bag in Grey Nylon



Great looking bags, SeriesLC! Sounds like you are well prepared with your Le Pliage's too!



eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Loving my alma bb today. That colour got everyone talking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373877



Beautiful Alma and stunning photo, eeeeva!


----------



## Adaniels729

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Loving my alma bb today. That colour got everyone talking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373877




Great photo! Love your shoes and bag!


----------



## westvillage

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721



 This coloris so beautiful it's otherworldly... love the small Sofia ... and accessorized to perfection with black fur.


----------



## dyyong

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721



so cute, both the bag and dog! ^_^


----------



## dyyong

small long champ


----------



## petitesugar

Chloe drew in plaid red and black


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much carterazo! That's high praise coming for you with your amazing Coach collection! I wish you could see her in real life too because the picture does not begin to capture the fantastic workmanship & details.


You're welcome! 
I always looked at the older Kooba bags way back when, but I never did pull the trigger.  There's one I still think about. I don't even remember her name but she was gorge. [emoji5]


----------



## ninakt

I always love to see a well loved, beauty! Hope you both have fun![/QUOTE]

Thanks Mimmy, we did


----------



## Scully Piper

myluvofbags said:


> Woo hoo, what a great color! Enjoy the movie


Thanks &#128522; It was good!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

meowmix318 said:


> Aww your pup is too cute







Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this pic! Gorgeous bag in a stunning color but your Pom wins my heart!! Just yesterday I was at my hairsalon & the salon owner always brings her black Pom in to work with her! Her clients love having this gorgeous dog hanging out there. I do not know much about this breed but she told me black is a rare color for Poms. Yours is a total beauty!







Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, BovinaRabbit! But your pup steals the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westvillage said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coloris so beautiful it's otherworldly... love the small Sofia ... and accessorized to perfection with black fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dyyong said:
> 
> 
> 
> so cute, both the bag and dog! ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my puppy and bag [emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## Livia1

westvillage said:


> Love this bag a lot  ... Is the lock quirky to use?



Sorry for the late reply.
It's really not and it makes me feel quite safe because noone knows how it works 
I adore this bag and really can't recommend enough!


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
And converse zombie shoes
Near a brick.
And wooden trolley @ music store.


----------



## aundria17

Just picked this  beauty up and carrying it today. Coach tea rose rogue


----------



## Kendie26

petitesugar said:


> Chloe drew in plaid red and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374057



You look great! I love this Chloe style. Is the closure easy enough to use?


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
> And converse zombie shoes
> Near a brick.
> And wooden trolley @ music store.



Ha you are eternally funny RS! Why am i not remembering that your deadly ponies bag is this color (unless it's another one?) Super chic & WOW those converse are pretty dang phenomenal!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Just picked this  beauty up and carrying it today. Coach tea rose rogue



Ah yes, such a beauty indeed! I was staring at this exact bag online when coach mailed me a discount offe....r so I looked online & this one grabbed my eye. It's such a show stopper w/ lovely colors! CONGRATS


----------



## dyyong

Celine large white Trio in goatskin


----------



## Mimmy

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
> 
> And converse zombie shoes
> 
> Near a brick.
> 
> And wooden trolley @ music store.



Great look, remainsilly! Looks like life is good!



aundria17 said:


> Just picked this  beauty up and carrying it today. Coach tea rose rogue



This is a really special bag, aundria! Gorgeous!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Ha you are eternally funny RS! Why am i not remembering that your deadly ponies bag is this color (unless it's another one?) Super chic & WOW those converse are pretty dang phenomenal!



Thanks
Good memory. Mr fill n zip was my 1st dp bag.&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
You may be remembering newest mr farrow:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30200426&postcount=8260
(Ink mr pompom purse is on green bag, today's photo)


----------



## remainsilly

Mimmy said:


> Great look, remainsilly! Looks like life is good!



Thanks&#9825;


----------



## petitesugar

Kendie26 said:


> You look great! I love this Chloe style. Is the closure easy enough to use?




Love the bag but the closure is not my fave [emoji55]


----------



## dyyong

still white Trio


----------



## thedseer

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
> And converse zombie shoes
> Near a brick.
> And wooden trolley @ music store.



Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

thedseer said:


> Love it!



Thanks&#9825;


----------



## westvillage

Longchamp Le Foulonne ...


----------



## FrenchBulldog

My new MCM "Heritage" Boston.  Looking at her makes having to work for a living tolerable.


----------



## FunBagz

Stella McCartney Mini Falabella Tote today.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
> 
> And converse zombie shoes
> 
> Near a brick.
> 
> And wooden trolley @ music store.




[emoji7] Lovely. One of my favorite styles. [emoji3][emoji6]


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me Balenciaga Giant 21 City.  Came to me in somewhat rough shape, was sent to Rago Brothers in Morristown NJ, they did a great job at an extremely great price.  I added the strings because I had them from another bag. I just love this bag !!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7] Lovely. One of my favorite styles. [emoji3][emoji6]



Thanks, my friend&#9825;
Soon after, I met a 40ft inflatable animal in a parking lot.
Then ate too much red licorice.

But that is another photo.


----------



## remainsilly

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga Giant 21 City.  Came to me in somewhat rough shape, was sent to Rago Brothers in Morristown NJ, they did a great job at an extremely great price.  I added the strings because I had them from another bag. I just love this bag !!!!


Lovely casual chic vibe!


----------



## tolliv

My Goyard St. Louis tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

FrenchBulldog said:


> My new MCM "Heritage" Boston.  Looking at her makes having to work for a living tolerable.


ROFLMAO at your comment! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


tolliv said:


> My Goyard St. Louis tote


VACATION BABY!!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Kendie26

petitesugar said:


> Love the bag but the closure is not my fave [emoji55]



that's what I was afraid of!! I do love the Drew style though & it looks fab on you so I guess a little inconvenience is still worth it!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Stella McCartney Mini Falabella Tote today.



very cool pic!! Love your total look. I've always been fascinated by Stella's bags.


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> still white Trio



So pristine & fresh looking & a perfectly tailored  crossbody. Love Celine! I also love love love your quotes & avatar dyyong


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga Giant 21 City.  Came to me in somewhat rough shape, was sent to Rago Brothers in Morristown NJ, they did a great job at an extremely great price.  I added the strings because I had them from another bag. I just love this bag !!!!



Looking awesome Dmurphy!! Congrats on your newest Bal & so good to know you are pleased with Rago Brothers as I'll keep that in mind for future!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Looking awesome Dmurphy!! Congrats on your newest Bal & so good to know you are pleased with Rago Brothers as I'll keep that in mind for future!


Thank you sweet Kendie !! A little chilly in PA this morning !!! I was thrilled with Rago brothers service, really amazing people.  Enjoy your day !!!


----------



## tolliv

Sparkletastic said:


> ROFLMAO at your comment! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;
> 
> VACATION BABY!!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


Yes indeed!!!


----------



## thedseer

Lotuff #9...this picture doesn't capture the vibrancy of the color


----------



## bagxgirl

My YSL WOC


----------



## Mimmy

bagxgirl said:


> My YSL WOC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376110




Really lovely bag, bagxgirl!


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> So pristine & fresh looking & a perfectly tailored  crossbody. Love Celine! I also love love love your quotes & avatar dyyong



thank you for your kind word always ^_^


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Enjoying this beautiful day with my Fendi Petit 2Jours in the colour magenta.


----------



## ralewi

MK Izzy reversible tote.


----------



## jax818

Mansur Gavriel bucket


----------



## Molly0

Vachetta tote


----------



## jcnc

My Kate Spade New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria come to office with me today


----------



## Dmurphy1

remainsilly said:


> Lovely casual chic vibe!


Thanks Remainsilly !!


----------



## myluvofbags

bagxgirl said:


> My YSL WOC
> 
> View attachment 3376110


This is a beautiful red


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

One of my favorite summer bags, LV Speedy 35 in Damier Azur.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

bagxgirl said:


> My YSL WOC
> 
> View attachment 3376110


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## aundria17

still carrying my  Coach tea rose rogue


----------



## Rikilove10

Coach Soft Swagger in chalk..


----------



## dyyong

chilly summer day


----------



## westvillage

dyyong said:


> chilly summer day



 Is that blue? If it is, it's a really pretty color.


----------



## dyyong

westvillage said:


> Is that blue? If it is, it's a really pretty color.



it's actually black ^_^


----------



## westvillage

Thought it might be. Still, I love the Marcie ... and Chloe should try making it in a dark blue suede the way it shows up in the pic. 'cause it would be beautiful .


----------



## dyyong

westvillage said:


> Thought it might be. Still, I love the Marcie ... and Chloe should try making it in a dark blue suede the way it shows up in the pic. 'cause it would be beautiful .



agreed!


----------



## Venessa84

BovinaRabbit said:


> My almost 7 month old Pom modeling with my Ferragamo Sofia in blue iris
> 
> View attachment 3373721


Aww, so cute!


----------



## SeriesLC

With my MCM Maxim today


----------



## BovinaRabbit

dyyong said:


> chilly summer day




Beautiful shade of blue. Is it suede?


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Venessa84 said:


> Aww, so cute!




Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> chilly summer day



most stunning beautiful pic dyyong! I think I just read it's black (not navy, but is it suede? The texture in your pic is just gorgeous!! You inspired me to carry my Chloe Marcie today!


----------



## Kendie26

Rikilove10 said:


> Coach Soft Swagger in chalk..



you look great! classic & chic!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> still carrying my  Coach tea rose rogue



Congrats, your Rogue is to die for GORGEOUS! I'm dying to see one in person.


----------



## Kendie26

SeriesLC said:


> With my MCM Maxim today



 I've never had an MCM bag (for no particular reason) but your pic & bag makes me want one....this is an awesome, classic bag & love the subtle branding logo.


----------



## dyyong

SeriesLC said:


> With my MCM Maxim today



I'm no fan of most monogram brand but really liking this!!


----------



## dyyong

BovinaRabbit said:


> Beautiful shade of blue. Is it suede?



it's nubuck ^_^


----------



## dyyong

Kendie26 said:


> most stunning beautiful pic dyyong! I think I just read it's black (not navy, but is it suede? The texture in your pic is just gorgeous!! You inspired me to carry my Chloe Marcie today!



you are too funny Kendie26! it's nubuck and I was inspired by the crispy chilly summer days we are having ^_^


----------



## extrastar

Happy Friday! Today my new Alexander Wang Rockie (pebbled black with rhodium) is going with me on a weekend trip to Baltimore.


----------



## gr8onteej

Reed Krakoff Standard Messenger.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Black Balenciaga City with regular hardware


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Yellow Furla Metropolis bag


----------



## msd_bags

Marc by Marc Jacobs Taryn Nylon Satchel in Deep Teal. It's much greener IRL. Love the color!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Vintage Goyard Croisiere in white


----------



## myluvofbags

Black MK Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware and Zara work tote


----------



## applecidered

Prada vitello daino in camel


----------



## mkpurselover

Just arrived this morning, my beautiful bespoke Massaccesi Jade Angelica


----------



## Rikilove10

Kendie26 said:


> you look great! classic & chic!



Awww, thanks!  I just love the feel of the Soft Swagger. I also like that I can get the Swagger look in a slouchy type bag.


----------



## Livia1

*Carrying my black GHW Chanel Jumbo today.*


----------



## Rani

applecidered said:


> Prada vitello daino in camel



Love your Prada! Do Prada still make this bag?


----------



## Esquared72

It's a Snoopy kind of day...


----------



## applecidered

Rani said:


> Love your Prada! Do Prada still make this bag?


Thank you! I'm not sure honestly. I think every season there are different vitello daino bags that they rotate styles and colors. This is their unstructured pebbled leather style (vs the more popular saffiano top handles). I remember when I bought mine they had a brown one available that season and a teal hobo. Ultimately I chose this one.


----------



## westvillage

myluvofbags said:


> Black MK Lila shoulder bag with rhodium hardware and Zara work tote



Very nice pairing.


----------



## westvillage

mkpurselover said:


> Just arrived this morning, my beautiful bespoke Massaccesi Jade Angelica



Gorgeous soft color and a comfortable size too.  Lovely.


----------



## Wumzy

Lovely chocolate brown Pierre Cardin bag which my hubby got me from a recent trip to Dubai in April
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. I don't know much about Pierre Cardin as a bag designer or this bag specifically  but it looks well made and feels comfortable to carry. Rocking it with love [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Mini Luggage in Souris. She's been itching to get out from not being used much lately.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## Phiomega

BV Olympia in Ebano... This is my first BV, the one that started the love...


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Phiomega said:


> BV Olympia in Ebano... This is my first BV, the one that started the love...
> View attachment 3380775




Classy!  [emoji4]


----------



## ModXer

thedseer said:


> Lotuff #9...this picture doesn't capture the vibrancy of the color



Just found this after doing a search for Lotuff. Such a gorgeous bag! Is it very heavy?


----------



## meowmix318

My Longchamp (sorry for the poor quality photo) as I wait at the terminal for our flight. My go to travel bag.


----------



## dyyong

need time to adjust the new PF layout 

Back to Gianni Chiarini


----------



## jcnc

My MBMJ Ukita came to office with me today


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> BV Olympia in Ebano... This is my first BV, the one that started the love...
> View attachment 3380775


Love this bag....I'm starting to get the BV obsession going. I had 1 BV many many years ago & it was such high quality. No idea why I didn't buy more but your pic makes me want one!


----------



## MJDaisy

balenciaga city in bleu obscur


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Rosa Selene Massacces with gunmetal hardware


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Massaccesi handbag, Rosa Selene with gunmetal hardware


----------



## alansgail

Chocolate tooled Bayswater......the smell is divine!!


----------



## Tillywilly

Celine Phantom Medium in black


----------



## Esquared72

Treesje Asher


----------



## Phiomega

Buckeyemommy said:


> Classy!  [emoji4]



Thank you! It does make me feel classy [emoji12]



Kendie26 said:


> Love this bag....I'm starting to get the BV obsession going. I had 1 BV many many years ago & it was such high quality. No idea why I didn't buy more but your pic makes me want one!



the leather quality is really one of a kind and it is one of those brand that never really goes out of style. There is also a feeling that 'I am using this bag for me' and not for others --- not very showy, awesome to touch (suede inside!), functional design. Any way, I am completely bias when it comes to BV [emoji16]

This is from a mommy day yesterday --- was running around for my son's birthday party....




It also goes well with shorts and t shirt!


----------



## Monique1004

My  Salvatore Ferragamo Sookie in Rasberry


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Le Boy


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> View attachment 3382208
> 
> 
> Chocolate tooled Bayswater......the smell is divine!!


ahh I'm jealous alansgail (as a fellow Mulberry lover here)....she is magnificent!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Thank you! It does make me feel classy [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> the leather quality is really one of a kind and it is one of those brand that never really goes out of style. There is also a feeling that 'I am using this bag for me' and not for others --- not very showy, awesome to touch (suede inside!), functional design. Any way, I am completely bias when it comes to BV [emoji16]
> 
> This is from a mommy day yesterday --- was running around for my son's birthday party....
> 
> View attachment 3382311
> 
> 
> It also goes well with shorts and t shirt!


So beautiful & I love that color!! I started looking on Saks & NM yesterday to see what styles are currently out. When tPF was down with the upgrade, I saw 1 of the PurseBlog's that showed the BV 2017 bags & my jaw dropped (I think it's still on the floor actually!) they were the most beautiful collection of bags I've seen.


----------



## Mariapia

My Lngchamp Clémentine to celebrate the return of the sun


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Monique1004 said:


> My  Salvatore Ferragamo Sookie in Rasberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3382342



Yummy color!  I have one in calf leather. Is yours made of snake skin?


----------



## dyyong

same bag but different strap


----------



## Monique1004

BovinaRabbit said:


> Yummy color!  I have one in calf leather. Is yours made of snake skin?



I think it's also calf but patterned. I love the Sookie. So light & versatile, yet elegant!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Buci shoulder bag today. Cut the short original straps off and added this crossbody strap for now, much easier to use


----------



## mkpurselover

Massaccesi Jade Angelica


----------



## Kendie26

Smooshy soft Balenciaga PartTime with Giant 21Gold HW[emoji4]


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

At the airport waiting for transit.... with my new Givenchy backpack. I usually don't like smooth calf as I feel like it's magnet for scratches. Surprisingly..even though I  "manhandled" it quite a fair bit, yet not a single scratch. Impressed! Or maybe still too early to tell...[emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Pink lizard City [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Not the most exciting but fit for purpose -- Tod's older G-Sacca in black canvas and black leather lining....
This was my baby bag for my son, have not used it for a long time and it was perfect for today --- a day out in botanical garden with light rains almost all day long! 
It is amazingly in good shape for a bag that is 3.5 years old and was used extensively in its first year!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> Not the most exciting but fit for purpose -- Tod's older G-Sacca in black canvas and black leather lining....
> This was my baby bag for my son, have not used it for a long time and it was perfect for today --- a day out in botanical garden with light rains almost all day long!
> It is amazingly in good shape for a bag that is 3.5 years old and was used extensively in its first year!
> View attachment 3383938


Oh yes~ Gotta love anything Tod's! I also have a G-Sacca bag in different shape & color but I swear it is my totally indestructle


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes~ Gotta love anything Tod's! I also have a G-Sacca bag in different shape & color but I swear it is my totally indestructle



Well said... Totally indestructible [emoji12]


----------



## Jereni

Traveling today, with my Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Adore this bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in my hot pink Miss Dior. Still in love!


----------



## dangerouscurves

My MCM Milla in the last two days.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Prada Saffiano Lux in marmo.


----------



## Usagihime

Back to the very first designer handbag bought as a teenager  Samantha Thavasa red patent leather , love how girly girl it is  Still in great shape after all these years!


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe Marcie in color "sunlight"


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> My MCM Milla in the last two days.



Lovely bag and the charms are very pretty, too. [emoji4]



Kendie26 said:


> Chloe Marcie in color "sunlight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384912



Aww. Marcie is one of my all time favorites. [emoji7]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Phantom today.


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Phantom today.


you ALWAYS look amazing...love this!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag and the charms are very pretty, too. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Marcie is one of my all time favorites. [emoji7]


Thank you Ludmilla! I always loved this bag but she's been way under-utilized so I need to work on that!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Turenne PM today


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Mist Nero Veneta


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe Marcie in color "sunlight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384912



Beautiful. How are the handles by the way? Does it darken over time?


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful. How are the handles by the way? Does it darken over time?


Hi dangerouscurves-Hope all is well with you! That's a great question but I'm not sure yet because I've only used this bag less than 5-10 times. I had wondered myself if this would happen over time (like they do w/ Bal bag handles). I've used the crossbody strap & I also tend to carry the bag in the crook of my arm most of the time because I do worry about darkening handles. On another note, I finally saw an MCM bag (in your exact style) over the weekend at Bloomingdale's.....WOW what an impeccably well made bag with beautiful details, like yours!


----------



## Yuki85

At a rainy day with my speedy. I was to lazy to change the bag and I covered it under my big coat! People were looking at me in the subway and I was sure that they thought: what I crazy lady [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]

But even though I still got a little bit water droops on handles [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]


----------



## Zoe C

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day with my speedy. I was to lazy to change the bag and I covered it under my big coat! People were looking at me in the subway and I was sure that they thought: what I crazy lady [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> But even though I still got a little bit water droops on handles [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]
> 
> View attachment 3385577



Haha! I do the same thing when it rains... And I feel the same way about other people.
It's nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

myluvofbags said:


> LV Turenne PM today


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

gorgeous how are you liking this bag?


----------



## Kendie26

The more I look at & feel this bag, the more I love it! Celine micro Luggage in color dark taupe [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> gorgeous[emoji813] how are you liking this bag?


Thank you, second day of using it and loving it! So easy to use with the hand held strap and shoulder strap and it holds a lot of stuff. I love the mono print too.


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe Marcie in color "sunlight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384912



What a stunner!  Love your bag!


----------



## carterazo

Carried this oldie today.  She's looking quite run down now.  I have no idea how to clean her with all those colors.  It may be time to stop using. her...


----------



## Yuki85

Zoe C said:


> Haha! I do the same thing when it rains... And I feel the same way about other people.
> It's nice to know I'm not the only one!



HAHAHAH that's how bag lovers do!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dangerouscurves-Hope all is well with you! That's a great question but I'm not sure yet because I've only used this bag less than 5-10 times. I had wondered myself if this would happen over time (like they do w/ Bal bag handles). I've used the crossbody strap & I also tend to carry the bag in the crook of my arm most of the time because I do worry about darkening handles. On another note, I finally saw an MCM bag (in your exact style) over the weekend at Bloomingdale's.....WOW what an impeccably well made bag with beautiful details, like yours!



Girl! Thank you. All is well, all is well! [emoji11] I like the look of Marcie and how thick the leather is. But it's too big. There's only one time I saw a smaller Marcie on EBay and I'm still kicking my self for not getting it. Small Marcie (not the mini one) is soooo hard to find. I don't like black bags but I haven't had any light-colored bag.


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> What a stunner!  Love your bag!


Thanks kindly carterazo....the more I look at it the more I like/love it. The color is just happy/cheerful & like a breath of fresh air.  Have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! Thank you. All is well, all is well! [emoji11] I like the look of Marcie and how thick the leather is. But it's too big. There's only one time I saw a smaller Marcie on EBay and I'm still kicking my self for not getting it. Small Marcie (not the mini one) is soooo hard to find. I don't like black bags but I haven't had any light-colored bag.


Hey back to you girl! So my Chloe Marcie is actually labeled a "small"...i bought if off of the Saks site years ago & didn't pay attention to the exact name sizes but when I received it & saw the label calling it "small" i was surprised because it's not small in my book but I know there are larger versions. And you're right, the leather is very thick & lush. I hope you find 1 someday that suits your needs (& if I see 1 somewhere that I think you might like, I'll let you know!)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hey back to you girl! So my Chloe Marcie is actually labeled a "small"...i bought if off of the Saks site years ago & didn't pay attention to the exact name sizes but when I received it & saw the label calling it "small" i was surprised because it's not small in my book but I know there are larger versions. And you're right, the leather is very thick & lush. I hope you find 1 someday that suits your needs (& if I see 1 somewhere that I think you might like, I'll let you know!)



The one that I saw was 25 cm in length and 21 cm in height. Thank you for looking out for me! [emoji11]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3386317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carried this oldie today.  She's looking quite run down now.  I have no idea how to clean her with all those colors.  It may be time to stop using. her...


She does not look rundown or needing a cleaning in your pic!! She looks pretty swanky great to me....love all those colors. So unique!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> The more I look at & feel this bag, the more I love it! Celine micro Luggage in color dark taupe [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385859



What a classic beauty [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly carterazo....the more I look at it the more I like/love it. The color is just happy/cheerful & like a breath of fresh air. [emoji2] Have a great day!


Thank you! 


Kendie26 said:


> She does not look rundown or needing a cleaning in your pic!! She looks pretty swanky great to me....love all those colors. So unique!


That's because I put up a very old picture.  [emoji5]


----------



## Miss BB

Ted Baker Shopper


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> What a classic beauty [emoji7]


Thank you kindly jadeaymanalac! Now if only  I had just half of your killer style


----------



## Kendie26

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3386537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Baker Shopper


Gorgeous! That blue color makes my heart skip a few beats!


----------



## Miss BB

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous! That blue color makes my heart skip a few beats!


Thank you ! The color just makes me HAPPY !!


----------



## Odebdo

My Massaccesi Midi kazoo Selene in Aquamarine Athene leather is making me super happy today!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Took my HG bag out today: black Chanel Jumbo with gold hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3386991
> 
> 
> Took my HG bag out today: black Chanel Jumbo with gold hardware.


You and your bag look great! I love those shoes when the trousers show a bit of ankle, tres feminine....


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Thank you so much for your nice comment!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

BigCherry said:


> You and your bag look great! I love those shoes when the trousers show a bit of ankle, tres feminine....



Thank you so much for your nice comment!


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3386991
> 
> 
> Took my HG bag out today: black Chanel Jumbo with gold hardware.


oh YES YES YES! You look amazing BerlinArtGirl!! Such a gorgeous classic bag that looks perfect w/ your ensemble!


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Kendie26 said:


> oh YES YES YES! You look amazing BerlinArtGirl!! Such a gorgeous classic bag that looks perfect w/ your ensemble!


Aaaawww, thanks so much Kendie26, you are so sweet!


----------



## Esquared72

Pandora [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Summer is finally back! Using my Fendi Petit 2Jours in flamingo today.


----------



## Molly0

3.1 Phillip Lim wearing a couple of Hermes twilly's


----------



## Phiomega

eehlers said:


> Pandora [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3387595



Bag twin today! Am with my black Pandora baseball stitch!


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Dolce and Gabbana small animalier canvas tote.


----------



## FunBagz

Love your dress! Your whole look is great!


BerlinArtGirl said:


> View attachment 3387618
> 
> 
> Summer is finally back! Using my Fendi Petit 2Jours in flamingo today.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Burberry banner in pale orchid!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3387764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim wearing a couple of Hermes twilly's


So cute! Love the hardware.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly jadeaymanalac! Now if only  I had just half of your killer style



You are such a sweetheart Kenddie xoxo thank you too


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Carrying my lovely Aigner today!


----------



## valeriewanxgy

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3388314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid!



Beautiful colour for the summer!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3388314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid!


Major love for your bag...that color is so pretty! You just inspired me to carry my 1 & only Burberry bag today!


----------



## aundria17

Caviar jumbo waiting for my massage appointment


----------



## jcnc

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3388314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid!


The color and the bag are soooo pretty !


----------



## pinkloverme

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3388314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid!



Love how feminine this bag is! Pretty [emoji177]


----------



## pinkloverme

Kendie26 said:


> The more I look at & feel this bag, the more I love it! Celine micro Luggage in color dark taupe [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385859



You just made me want a celine micro luggage omg. I've always preferred this size to the larger ones.


----------



## pinkloverme

Yuki85 said:


> At a rainy day with my speedy. I was to lazy to change the bag and I covered it under my big coat! People were looking at me in the subway and I was sure that they thought: what I crazy lady [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> But even though I still got a little bit water droops on handles [emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]
> 
> View attachment 3385577



Were the handles damaged by the water?


----------



## pinkloverme

myluvofbags said:


> LV Turenne PM today



Was choosing between this and the siena but ended up getting the siena. Still tho, what a lovely bag!


----------



## pinkloverme

dangerouscurves said:


> My MCM Milla in the last two days.



I think this bag is underrated and should be more popular. Great bag!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Scully Piper said:


> Went to an all you can eat sushi with my Gucci &#128516;&#128055; its the large GG running tote.



Gorgeous bag [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha...looooove the leather on this bag. So soft.


----------



## Kendie26

Burberry tote (pale grey) - it's so lightweight & a great go-with-almost-anything color[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

pinkloverme said:


> You just made me want a celine micro luggage omg. I've always preferred this size to the larger ones.


Aw thank you kindly pinkloverme (adore that name!!) I must say I totally LOVE the Celine Micro size. I also have Mini but I'm finding it a bit too large (except for certain work days when I need to haul a lot)...I favor the micro. It's better for me proportionally too as I'm just 5'3"...hope you get 1 someday as I'm sure you'd love it!


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha...looooove the leather on this bag. So soft.
> View attachment 3388845


Fabulous color & I always loved the hardware on this particular line by marc jacobs......great bag!


----------



## pinkloverme

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you kindly pinkloverme (adore that name!!) I must say I totally LOVE the Celine Micro size. I also have Mini but I'm finding it a bit too large (except for certain work days when I need to haul a lot)...I favor the micro. It's better for me proportionally too as I'm just 5'3"...hope you get 1 someday as I'm sure you'd love it!



I am also on the shorter side, 5 ft. to be exact, and I have the same problem with larger bags. I think they tend to eat my body and I don't think it looks good. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## clu13

Beige Chanel half moon accordion


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry tote (pale grey) - it's so lightweight & a great go-with-almost-anything color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388866


Love it! I have my eye on this bag in that color as a work/shopping tote. I like the fact that it's lightweight, versatile, not too pricey, holds a lot, and has no huge logos.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Love it! I have my eye on this bag in that color as a work/shopping tote. I like the fact that it's lightweight, versatile, not too pricey, holds a lot, and has no huge logos.



exactly....very well stated Breadnbrie (great name!!)....thank you kindly !


----------



## myluvofbags

MK Miranda for National Pink Day


----------



## Breadnbrie

Meeting today, carried my black Chloe Indy


----------



## dangerouscurves

myluvofbags said:


> MK Miranda for National Pink Day



This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry tote (pale grey) - it's so lightweight & a great go-with-almost-anything color[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388866



Beautiful bag, Kendie! Is there any color transfer?


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkloverme said:


> I think this bag is underrated and should be more popular. Great bag!



Thank you! Psssst, don't tell anyone about this bag. I wouldn't want it to be too ubiquitous (kidding!)


----------



## smarts

Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]


----------



## myluvofbags

smarts said:


> Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]
> View attachment 3389328


Such a pretty ladylike bag, color is gorgeous too


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> MK Miranda for National Pink Day


Ooolala! I always wanted this bag & WOW on this most beautiful color. Totally LOVE it & thanks for letting us know it's National Pink Day!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3389283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting today, carried my black Chloe Indy


Oh I do love this bag! I've never seen this style before. Looks really great...major thumbs up!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag, Kendie! Is there any color transfer?


Hello DC!! Happily I can report no transfer.....& I always do check my bags for that when I take them out of dustbag to use them.Hopefully that stays the case for a long time! I bought this bag over a year ago. Hugs!


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]
> View attachment 3389328


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]
> View attachment 3389328


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]
> View attachment 3389328


Wow, another really GREAT bag! Seriously LOVE this color & that leather looks divine.
Sorry I don't know how or why above 2 posts came thru as blanks!! 
There are some amazing bags posted in this thread!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hello DC!! Happily I can report no transfer.....& I always do check my bags for that when I take them out of dustbag to use them.Hopefully that stays the case for a long time! I bought this bag over a year ago. Hugs!



That's awesome! [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Phantom today.


Love all the color and blues!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

I meant to use another bag today but I wound up reaching for my Balenciaga city for the third time this week! Probably my favorite right now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## Breadnbrie

smarts said:


> Ferragamo Sofia[emoji873]
> View attachment 3389328


Love this! Is it the medium size?


----------



## Breadnbrie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Phantom today.


That's gorgeous! Love the bright blue! I'm looking at the mini belt now as a future purchase, but the phantom is now back in the running. Decisions decisions  any chance you have both bags and could give me your opinion one way or another?


----------



## clu13

myluvofbags said:


> MK Miranda for National Pink Day



Gorgeous! I did not know there was a pink day! I carried my Miranda on Wednesday, a day early. What is the color? Mine is Azalea and no one knows the color - I'm not too familiar with MK bags - I just loved the style and color and nordies had it on sale a few years ago


----------



## myluvofbags

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous! I did not know there was a pink day! I carried my Miranda on Wednesday, a day early. What is the color? Mine is Azalea and no one knows the color - I'm not too familiar with MK bags - I just loved the style and color and nordies had it on sale a few years ago


Thanks, this one is called Carnation and I loved the color as soon as I saw it. This was from the NR. I get compliments whenever I use it as you must too. Azalea sounds beautiful


----------



## myluvofbags

dangerouscurves said:


> This bag is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Ooolala! I always wanted this bag & WOW on this most beautiful color. Totally LOVE it & thanks for letting us know it's National Pink Day!


Thank you, I adore the color on this one.  Next year we should all bring out our pinks! I love it but think it's hilarious there is an actual National Pink Day


----------



## smarts

Breadnbrie said:


> Love this! Is it the medium size?



Thank you! The size is actually small. It's perfect! [emoji4]


----------



## smarts

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, another really GREAT bag! Seriously LOVE this color & that leather looks divine.
> Sorry I don't know how or why above 2 posts came thru as blanks!!
> There are some amazing bags posted in this thread!



Thank you! I've loved the bag for years and never pulled the trigger. Last December the color and size made it mine[emoji873]


----------



## pinkie1205

An Ameribag.  I know there is a lot of hate on here for them, but it's honestly one of the best bags I've carried.  It doesn't kill my back (it can hurt my shoulder though if too loaded down) and I"m a security guard so I don't need a fancy bag for work, just something functional that I can find my stuff in fast.  On the weekends I usually change into something nicer.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Hanging out at the mall with my Ferragamo Origami tote in marshmallow


----------



## Phiomega

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Petal to the Metal Sasha...looooove the leather on this bag. So soft.
> View attachment 3388845



I have this one in grey.... Love the style and leather!


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post...this was from last night's dinner date with hubby
Betsey Johnson Adventures bag [emoji1]





Sent from my SM-G920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinkloverme

BovinaRabbit said:


> Hanging out at the mall with my Ferragamo Origami tote in marshmallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390266



Love this! For some reason, there is something different and beautiful about this bag. Tote bags are everywhere and this stands out!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Breadnbrie said:


> That's gorgeous! Love the bright blue! I'm looking at the mini belt now as a future purchase, but the phantom is now back in the running. Decisions decisions  any chance you have both bags and could give me your opinion one way or another?



Aw thank you 
I don't have a Celine mini belt in my collection, in fact my phantom is the only Celine in my collection. I bet the ladies from Celine subforum could help you out with your decision. Phantom is great bag to have its big and spacious for that long haul day but the only set back is it is heavy. I like the fact it's a open tote bag because I don't zip close all my tote. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Love all the color and blues!!



Thanks [emoji8]


----------



## BovinaRabbit

pinkloverme said:


> Love this! For some reason, there is something different and beautiful about this bag. Tote bags are everywhere and this stands out!



Thank you! I just got it on sale and it makes for a great travel tote. I love the soft pink color for this summer


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> I meant to use another bag today but I wound up reaching for my Balenciaga city for the third time this week! Probably my favorite right now that the weather is warming up.
> View attachment 3389582


Looks so awesome on you Breadnbrie! Seriously adore this color with the metal edge....so glad you are loving her!


----------



## Monique1004

pinkloverme said:


> I think this bag is underrated and should be more popular. Great bag!



I totally agree. I'm checking this one out on my summer trip to Korea. They have such a great duty free shops.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My olive green Pliage in Small with short handles


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

FunBagz said:


> Love your dress! Your whole look is great!



Thanks so much!!




I am enjoying the weekend with my little Furla Metropolis in magnolia.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> I meant to use another bag today but I wound up reaching for my Balenciaga city for the third time this week! Probably my favorite right now that the weather is warming up.
> View attachment 3389582



Who can blame you?? That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Taking my Dolce&Gabbana tote with me on a fishing trip in Sweden. I love how peaceful it is here.


----------



## Kendie26

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3390680
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the weekend with my little Furla Metropolis in magnolia.


Wow you look FANTASTIC!!! Love everything!!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Taking my Dolce&Gabbana tote with me on a fishing trip in Sweden. I love how peaceful it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390938


Such a fun bag DC! That background/scenery is so majestic & spectacular....Enjoy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Such a fun bag DC! That background/scenery is so majestic & spectacular....Enjoy!



Thank you, Sweety! I love Sweden. It's such a beautiful country with friendly people.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BerlinArtGirl said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3390680
> 
> 
> I am enjoying the weekend with my little Furla Metropolis in magnolia.



I love this bag! It's so cute and fits a lot for going out!


----------



## myluvofbags

dangerouscurves said:


> Taking my Dolce&Gabbana tote with me on a fishing trip in Sweden. I love how peaceful it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390938


The pop of color from your bag looks amazing against the scenery. And it does look so serene


----------



## jnj23




----------



## carterazo

Carried this pretty today.
Coach turnlock Borough in textured embossed leather


----------



## dangerouscurves

myluvofbags said:


> The pop of color from your bag looks amazing against the scenery. And it does look so serene



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## dangerouscurves

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3391140



This is a beautiful bag. I've always been wanting this but never seen this color online nor in the shops.


----------



## Mimmy

jnj23 said:


> View attachment 3391140



This is a bag that I keep thinking about buying. Your photo makes me want to buy it now! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

One of my very favorites-I consider her to be my little gem~
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Chanel reissue mini[emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> One of my very favorites-I consider her to be my little gem~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391489
> View attachment 3391490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue mini[emoji4]



Gorgeous, Kendie! Definitely a gem!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous, Kendie! Definitely a gem!



[emoji8]you are always so sweet Mimmy[emoji254]many thanks!


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> MK Miranda for National Pink Day[/QUOTE



This is gorgeous and the purse charm is a perfect touch.  If you don't mind my asking, where did you purchase the charm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> One of my very favorites-I consider her to be my little gem~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391489
> View attachment 3391490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel reissue mini[emoji4]



Girl, this bag is gorgeous. I love the chain, it's different from what I've seen before.


----------



## dangerouscurves

luv2bling said:


> This is gorgeous and the purse charm is a perfect touch.  If you don't mind my asking, where did you purchase the charm.



I'd like to know too!


----------



## myluvofbags

luv2bling said:


> This is gorgeous and the purse charm is a perfect touch.  If you don't mind my asking, where did you purchase the charm.


Thank you, the charm was from Icing


----------



## aundria17

one of my summer favorites. RK40


----------



## dangerouscurves

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you, the charm was from Icing



Thanks for the info!


----------



## dangerouscurves

aundria17 said:


> one of my summer favorites. RK40



Beautiful leather!


----------



## elevenxten

Celine trio


----------



## Arlene619




----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> one of my summer favorites. RK40


Oooooo Like this bag LOTS....love the structure & shape plus that color with the edge painting is beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, this bag is gorgeous. I love the chain, it's different from what I've seen before.


Ha, I can so hear you saying "girl..."  Thanks, as always, dangerouscurves! I've only recently begun down the slippery slope of Chanel obsession so I have MUCH to learn, but I think (?) the Saks SA told me that chain is Bijoux chain (Chanel experts please correct me if I'm wrong!) I love the chain too, especially with the matte gold ....I'm quite obsessed with this little beauty & feel lucky to have her so I sure appreciate when other enjoy seeing it too!


----------



## beachkaka

Out about with this little guy, just received another compliment about it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> I meant to use another bag today but I wound up reaching for my Balenciaga city for the third time this week! Probably my favorite right now that the weather is warming up.
> View attachment 3389582


I sooo want a Bal!!! I need to pull the trigger. 


BerlinArtGirl said:


> I am enjoying the weekend with my little Furla Metropolis in magnolia.


 Thia bag has been on my radar screen. Such a cute bag at a phenomenal price point!


----------



## VernisCerise

The least expensive bag I bought in years, this h&m macramé bag, I liked the handmade technique


----------



## kquyenie

Prada saffiano double cuir
1 of my favourite work totes


----------



## clu13

MK Miranda in Azalea


----------



## myluvofbags

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3392683
> 
> MK Miranda in Azalea


Thanks for sharing, [emoji173] this color! She looks so pretty sitting there


----------



## Breadnbrie

Burberry Clifton on this extra long workday!


----------



## smarts

Louis Vuitton Speedy Damier


----------



## Sparkletastic

kquyenie said:


> View attachment 3392431
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano double cuir
> 1 of my favourite work totes


I just tried this on last Friday in black. It's a great bag. Your gray is classy. 


clu13 said:


> View attachment 3392683
> 
> MK Miranda in Azalea


I have always loved this bag. Pretty in pink. And your car is smokin'


----------



## dangerouscurves

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3392235
> 
> Out about with this little guy, just received another compliment about it.



That is so cute!


----------



## Minkette

Minkoff Love Crossbody


----------



## kquyenie

Sparkletastic said:


> I just tried this on last Friday in black. It's a great bag. Your gray is classy.
> 
> I have always loved this bag. Pretty in pink. And your car is smokin'



Thank you!! I love that grey. It's actually my most sturdy designer bags too! It rained yesterday and I was naughty to carry it to work in my commute nevertheless (admittedly I was so scared it'd be soaked), but it was fine!! It's also super duper soft inside (leather lining).


----------



## lenarmc

A bag from Ash. I think that they're known mostly for their footwear. I replaced the strap that came with it with one from one of my Coach bags.


----------



## Kendie26

VernisCerise said:


> The least expensive bag I bought in years, this h&m macramé bag, I liked the handmade technique
> View attachment 3392371


----------



## Kendie26

VernisCerise said:


> The least expensive bag I bought in years, this h&m macramé bag, I liked the handmade technique
> View attachment 3392371


Sorry for blank reply above! My laptop has been doing funky things with replies since the platform upgrade....anyway, I love this handmade macrame bag! She's really quite pretty & the perfect color to show off the design! Extremely boho chic!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo Gylcine


----------



## bagloverny

Givenchy small Antigona in linen


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Daphne in Crystal Pink merinos leather. The color is a fresh and pretty neutral for summer.


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Givenchy small Antigona in linen



I soooooo love & want this beauty!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

First day out with my BV messenger Crossbody (a mini bag)[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> First day out with my BV messenger Crossbody (a mini bag)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394718
> View attachment 3394719


Such a pretty blue and I love the hardware with it


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> First day out with my BV messenger Crossbody (a mini bag)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394718
> View attachment 3394719


I have this same bag in Toscana. For a mini bag, it has useful compartments. I especially like the bottom compartment because it's so handy. I normally do not like chains, but the chain on this bag is super---smooth finish and feels substantial, unlike most thin chains.


----------



## jcnc

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3392235
> 
> Out about with this little guy, just received another compliment about it.


Love the color!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> I have this same bag in Toscana. For a mini bag, it has useful compartments. I especially like the bottom compartment because it's so handy. I normally do not like chains, but the chain on this bag is super---smooth finish and feels substantial, unlike most thin chains.





myluvofbags said:


> Such a pretty blue and I love the hardware with it


Thanks much dear tPF'rs for the BV love! You are so right tenKrat~I am super impressed with the design of this little bag~it's very unique . The chain is quite comfy & I love this hardware too myluvofbags....many thanks!


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you, the charm was from Icing


Seriously???  I will try to get by a store this weekend.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## luv2bling

beachkaka said:


> View attachment 3392235
> 
> Out about with this little guy, just received another compliment about it.


So cute!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> I soooooo love & want this beauty!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322]


Thanks so much! It really is such a gorgeous color. I love your BV!


----------



## GoStanford

I have been carrying a cotton tote bag with all my stuff for the last few days - honestly, it's making me want a leather tote bag instead, like one of the soft ones from Stitch and Tickle!  I saw her bags in a store in Colorado last year, and found her Etsy shop.  I've been tempted to order one but haven't succumbed yet.


----------



## jnj23

Mimmy said:


> This is a bag that I keep thinking about buying. Your photo makes me want to buy it now! Gorgeous!



thanks, this bag is one of my many favorite[emoji4]


----------



## jnj23

dangerouscurves said:


> This is a beautiful bag. I've always been wanting this but never seen this color online nor in the shops.



thanks, i love this color and its been a while since i used this bag, tho this is one of fav.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Groovee in Carob Brown


----------



## msd_bags

Dior Panarea small tote


----------



## Kendie26

This is my new favorite Balenciaga as I'm loving smaller bags lately. Bal Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my full size wallet, key case, small Bal pouch & iPhone 6+... Plus a little more if I needed it[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Dior Panarea small tote
> View attachment 3395916



Love!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so pretty & elegant!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> This is my new favorite Balenciaga as I'm loving smaller bags lately. Bal Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my full size wallet, key case, small Bal pouch & iPhone 6+... Plus a little more if I needed it[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395919


I love this! Do you usually wear it crossbody or carry it by the handles?


----------



## Breadnbrie

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Crystal Pink merinos leather. The color is a fresh and pretty neutral for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3394253


Cute bag and color!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Tory burch half moon satchel in French grey


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3395950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch half moon satchel in French grey



Very stylish & pretty-love the color![emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> I love this! Do you usually wear it crossbody or carry it by the handles?



Thank you Breadnbrie! I carry it all 3 ways actually ( by handles /in wrist; Crossbody & by long strap over shoulder ... Very versatile!)


----------



## smarts

Limited Edition Ferragamo purchased the Ferragamo store in Florence Italy[emoji873]


----------



## Maracucha

in mood for my EDspeedy 30!!


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> Limited Edition Ferragamo purchased the Ferragamo store in Florence Italy[emoji873]
> View attachment 3396100



Very stylish, cool bag-I love it! Fabulous neutral color too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tenKrat

BV Veneta in Mist Nero at the movie theater.


----------



## applecidered

My nude/beige Gucci soho shoulder!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> BV Veneta in Mist Nero at the movie theater.
> 
> View attachment 3396236



Major [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so unique & chic![emoji106][emoji4][emoji93]


----------



## Maracucha

smarts said:


> Limited Edition Ferragamo purchased the Ferragamo store in Florence Italy[emoji873]
> View attachment 3396100



Love the mustard color[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> This is my new favorite Balenciaga as I'm loving smaller bags lately. Bal Papier Mini A4 zip around fits my full size wallet, key case, small Bal pouch & iPhone 6+... Plus a little more if I needed it[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395919


I am loving this bag. I'm a fan of all of Bal's Papier line but this is adorable.


----------



## Yuki85

I need some color today, therefore, my MBMJ came with me to work [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I am loving this bag. I'm a fan of all of Bal's Papier line but this is adorable.


Thanks Sparkle! It took me a while to warm up to the Papier line but this 1 grabbed me. It really is my favorite Bal right now. (sidebar-I replied to your "cost per wear" thread but something weird happened when I was typing so not sure you saw it....new platform bugaboo for me I guess!!


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## VernisCerise

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for blank reply above! My laptop has been doing funky things with replies since the platform upgrade....anyway, I love this handmade macrame bag! She's really quite pretty & the perfect color to show off the design! Extremely boho chic!


Thank you! Yes, so boho, I keep playing with fringe when I'm bored


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3396620


 we are bag twins if that's a Mini size in Souris(?) Such a classic, awesome bag & I think your sweet pup agrees as he/she looks most content hanging out by your fab Celine!


----------



## Kendie26

Off from work [emoji4]& running errands with my very lightweight Annabel Ingall navy tote. Happy weekend Everyone!


----------



## smarts

Kendie26 said:


> Off from work [emoji4]& running errands with my very lightweight Annabel Ingall navy tote. Happy weekend Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396803



Nice tote. What a great color!


----------



## smarts

Tory Burch Gwendolyn bucket bag w/Tory Burch wedge espadrilles. [emoji175]


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> Tory Burch Gwendolyn bucket bag w/Tory Burch wedge espadrilles. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3396905


Super cute pic...love both/what a perfect pairing! I live in wedges all summer long (yay) & I'd love to have a pair like yours! Thanks for your compliment on my navy Annabel Ingall tote. I do dig your avatar name too!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Off from work [emoji4]& running errands with my very lightweight Annabel Ingall navy tote. Happy weekend Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396803


Beautiful! I've never heard of this brand before. I love the handles!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful! I've never heard of this brand before. I love the handles!


Big happy Hello DC!! I had never heard of Annabel Ingall either, until I saw her line in Bloomingdales (where I bought this a few months ago) I would guess she may be quite popular in Australia since that's on her dustcover....but I'm super impressed with her quality & how lightweight/easy it is to use....all at a nice price point. She has 2 different sizes in this style with multiple color options. Hugs!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Big happy Hello DC!! I had never heard of Annabel Ingall either, until I saw her line in Bloomingdales (where I bought this a few months ago) I would guess she may be quite popular in Australia since that's on her dustcover....but I'm super impressed with her quality & how lightweight/easy it is to use....all at a nice price point. She has 2 different sizes in this style with multiple color options. Hugs!



(runs to google her).


----------



## clu13

Chanel bowler


----------



## smarts

Kendie26 said:


> Super cute pic...love both/what a perfect pairing! I live in wedges all summer long (yay) & I'd love to have a pair like yours! Thanks for your compliment on my navy Annabel Ingall tote. I do dig your avatar name too!!!



Thanks Kendie26[emoji873]


----------



## Sparkletastic

smarts said:


> Tory Burch Gwendolyn bucket bag w/Tory Burch wedge espadrilles. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3396905


Great combo!


----------



## Mimmy

clu13 said:


> Chanel bowler
> 
> View attachment 3397228



Beautiful bag, clu13! Looks great with your car!


----------



## Kendie26

clu13 said:


> Chanel bowler
> 
> View attachment 3397228


Super cool pic! I love your combo of great bag with convertible....what's better than that?!


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry "Bright Cabbage" Bayswater for me today


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Off from work [emoji4]& running errands with my very lightweight Annabel Ingall navy tote. Happy weekend Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396803



Lovely. Annabel Ingall is ob my wishlist. [emoji4] Do you happen to know where her bags are made? I could not find it on the internet.
Happy weekend to you, too. [emoji3]



tatertot said:


> Mulberry "Bright Cabbage" Bayswater for me today



What a happy colour. Beautiful. I [emoji173]️ Bayswaters.


----------



## Mariapia

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3396620


Your Céline bag is gorgeous and I love your dog too!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely. Annabel Ingall is ob my wishlist. [emoji4] Do you happen to know where her bags are made? I could not find it on the internet.
> Happy weekend to you, too. [emoji3]
> 
> They are made in China.
> 
> What a happy colour. Beautiful. I [emoji173]️ Bayswaters.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the info. [emoji8][emoji8] You know everything about all handbag brands. Totally in awe. [emoji4]


----------



## emorylight

Today I'm carrying the newest addition to my bag family, a grail bag that I have been looking for the past year:

Hermes JPG Birkin in Rose Scherazade porosus crocodile! 

Here's a photo of my bag and I, the dress I'm wearing is the DVF wrap dress.


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely. Annabel Ingall is ob my wishlist. [emoji4] Do you happen to know where her bags are made? I could not find it on the internet.
> Happy weekend to you, too. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> What a happy colour. Beautiful. I [emoji173]️ Bayswaters.



[emoji1327]hi dear Ludmilla! Many thanks ... We are on road trip at moment but I'll look later tonight when we get home. The dustbag says Australia ( but maybe that's just where she is from & not where the bags are made-?) I think you'd like the quality [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the info. [emoji8][emoji8] You know everything about all handbag brands. Totally in awe. [emoji4]


Nothing exceptional, Ludmilla.... I found a site where the origin of the bags is mentioned....


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Nothing exceptional, Ludmilla.... I found a site where the origin of the bags is mentioned....


----------



## Mariapia

Sorry double post!


----------



## Luv2shopinay

My old faithful LV Damier Neverfull GM [emoji2]


----------



## applecidered

My gucci disco soho to the grocery store today!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LV delightful. Beautiful weather for a date night.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> we are bag twins if that's a Mini size in Souris(?) Such a classic, awesome bag & I think your sweet pup agrees as he/she looks most content hanging out by your fab Celine!



Thank you Kendie, we are nearly bag twins, mine's a micro. And yes doggie is guarding it [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> Your Céline bag is gorgeous and I love your dog too!



Thank you Mariapia and he is an adorable dog [emoji190]


----------



## mkpurselover

My lovely Massaccesi Rosa Selene with gunmetal hardware❤❤


----------



## clu13

Kendie26 said:


> Super cool pic! I love your combo of great bag with convertible....what's better than that?!



Thank you Kendie


----------



## smarts

Tory Burch Fret T crossbody


----------



## eiiv

smarts said:


> Tory Burch Fret T crossbody
> View attachment 3398406


This is lovely. Very cool.


----------



## myluvofbags

mkpurselover said:


> My lovely Massaccesi Rosa Selene with gunmetal hardware[emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398286


Such a pretty color and matches your outfit perfectly


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely. Annabel Ingall is ob my wishlist. [emoji4] Do you happen to know where her bags are made? I could not find it on the internet.
> Happy weekend to you, too. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> What a happy colour. Beautiful. I [emoji173]️ Bayswaters.


Hi again Ludmilla....just wanted to get back to you & your question. I looked inside my Annabel Ingall tote & inside of the zippered pocket it has a white tag saying "made in China."  I know she has a website so I think (?) you can order directly from there. I'm in USA & found mine at Bloomingdale's but I think I may have also seen them in Nordstrom. Hope this helps & good luck if you decide to buy one! I know there is also a thread on tPF that someone started a while ago so perhaps there's more info that you could read/research with any other questions.


----------



## Monique1004

smarts said:


> Limited Edition Ferragamo purchased the Ferragamo store in Florence Italy[emoji873]
> View attachment 3396100



Buttery beautiful leather~ Stylish!


----------



## smarts

Monique1004 said:


> Buttery beautiful leather~ Stylish!



Thank you!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Hi again Ludmilla....just wanted to get back to you & your question. I looked inside my Annabel Ingall tote & inside of the zippered pocket it has a white tag saying "made in China."  I know she has a website so I think (?) you can order directly from there. I'm in USA & found mine at Bloomingdale's but I think I may have also seen them in Nordstrom. Hope this helps & good luck if you decide to buy one! I know there is also a thread on tPF that someone started a while ago so perhaps there's more info that you could read/research with any other questions.



Thank you for coming back at me! Very kind. [emoji8] I will search for the thread and study a bit more. Thank you again. [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

In my Chanel flap this weekend!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Was a little sad I had to work today, but my Speedy B 30 made things a little better


----------



## Breadnbrie

tatertot said:


> Mulberry "Bright Cabbage" Bayswater for me today


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## smarts

Thank you!!


----------



## smarts

Monique1004 said:


> Buttery beautiful leather~ Stylish!



I can quote again. [emoji1417] Thank you Monique1004!


----------



## smarts

Lancel Premier Flirt


----------



## Mimmy

smarts said:


> Lancel Premier Flirt
> View attachment 3399356



This is a beauty, smarts!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga...for my pop of red today [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga...for my pop of red today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399501



Wow, beautiful red Bal, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Wow, beautiful red Bal, Kendie!


Aw, many thanks for appreciating her Mimmy....she is an oldie!


----------



## tatertot

> What a happy colour. Beautiful. I [emoji173]️ Bayswaters.





Breadnbrie said:


> Gorgeous color!!



 Thank you so much ladies!! 

Today I'm switching into my Mangue Balenciaga Work for the day


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!
> 
> Today I'm switching into my Mangue Balenciaga Work for the day


Ah yes! Lots of Bal love today...this is truly 1 of my favorite pics!


----------



## Mimmy

tatertot said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!
> 
> Today I'm switching into my Mangue Balenciaga Work for the day



Love this bag, and your photo, tatertot! Just yummy!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM


----------



## MrGoyard

My Classic Black Balenciaga Work


----------



## Zoe C

Classic Balenciaga Twiggy in black chevre leather


----------



## Mimmy

MrGoyard said:


> My Classic Black Balenciaga Work
> 
> View attachment 3399541





Zoe C said:


> Classic Balenciaga Twiggy in black chevre leather
> 
> View attachment 3399589



Gorgeous black Bal's, MrGoyard and Zoe C!


----------



## Zoe C

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous black Bal's, MrGoyard and Zoe C!



Thank you Mimmy! I agree that Mr. Goyard's work is GORGEOUS!


----------



## bagloverny

Happy 4th! Going put with my lovely Chanel dark blue lambskin Boy bag!


----------



## Mimmy

bagloverny said:


> Happy 4th! Going put with my lovely Chanel dark blue lambskin Boy bag!



Gorgeous bag and dress, bagloverny!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal fur City


----------



## tatertot

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes! Lots of Bal love today...this is truly 1 of my favorite pics!





Mimmy said:


> Love this bag, and your photo, tatertot! Just yummy!



Thank you so much ladies

 Today I'm switching into my LV mon mono for activities and errands with my little guy.


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal fur City



I like the way you coordinate your Bals with Birkenstocks


----------



## ksuromax

My toffee


----------



## bagloverny

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag and dress, bagloverny!


Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Neverfull MM again


----------



## smarts

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal fur City



[emoji173]️ this bag. I like the fur/leather combo.


----------



## smarts

Quite a few Balenciaga's being taken out this past week. Love. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## smarts

Reed Krakoff Field Satchel


----------



## MrGoyard

On rainy days I wear my Balenciaga's Men's Day.


----------



## aundria17




----------



## MrGoyard

aundria17 said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## aundria17

GUCCI floral dionysus[/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## jcnc

aundria17 said:


>


She's a beauty !!


----------



## jcnc

4th of July lunch with my Coach Madison


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> I like the way you coordinate your Bals with Birkenstocks


Thanks, I'm wearing my Birks everyday 



smarts said:


> [emoji173]️ this bag. I like the fur/leather combo.


Thank you ! The City style works only for me , when it's fur.I sold all my leather cities, because the shape wasn't right for me


----------



## Kendie26

jcnc said:


> View attachment 3400860
> 
> 4th of July lunch with my Coach Madison


You look really great, love your entire outfit & your pop of color with your bag is perfect! I have same bag in cream/beige lizard embossed leather.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dangerouscurves

smarts said:


> Lancel Premier Flirt
> View attachment 3399356



I loooove Lancel's leather.


----------



## MrGoyard

Used my Goyard Voltaire today, love this bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Penelope in navy pebbled leather [emoji177]

She carries my Kindle and iPhone. So useful at the beach!


----------



## Mimmy

MrGoyard said:


> Used my Goyard Voltaire today, love this bag!
> View attachment 3401827


Stunning bag, MrGoyard!


Lauraottantuno said:


> View attachment 3401873


Wow, gorgeous!


tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in navy pebbled leather [emoji177]
> 
> She carries my Kindle and iPhone. So useful at the beach!
> 
> View attachment 3401909


Beautiful bag and photo!


----------



## Shoppinmel

My New Medium Boy in Black Caviar. Haven't switched out since I got him a couple weeks ago! I think I'm finally ready to give him a break tonight.


----------



## TraGiv

My Empreinte Speedy B 30


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Boy and I gearing up for a rainy day here in Scotland.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MrGoyard

Using my Liberty London pouch and my Hermès Ulysse notebook today.


----------



## Phiomega

carterazo said:


> Carried this pretty today.
> Coach turnlock Borough in textured embossed leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391202



Though older style, I still love borough... A stunner in white... Enjoy!


----------



## Phiomega

The small Fendi by the way accompanied me for a day of shopping... 

Call me narcissist but I think she is really gorgeous, with the neutral gray/black with touches of bright yellow and blue... 

I have not carried her for a while and forgot how easy and stylish she is...

And I don't think I have posted her here though I have owned it for half a year... Here she is...


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Chanel Boy and I gearing up for a rainy day here in Scotland..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Love your Boy bag in grey but OMG that umbrella is too great for words!!! It's delightful ~ who would care if it's raining if you have that most unique, adorable umbrella?!


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> Using my Liberty London pouch and my Hermès Ulysse notebook today.
> View attachment 3402288


 major fan of that Hermes color but WOW I'm in love with the Liberty London pouch. I'm embarassed to say I don't really know of Liberty London so I'm off to google now! GREAT taste you have Mr. Goyard with all of your postings I've seen lately!!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> The small Fendi by the way accompanied me for a day of shopping...
> 
> Call me narcissist but I think she is really gorgeous, with the neutral gray/black with touches of bright yellow and blue...
> 
> I have not carried her for a while and forgot how easy and stylish she is...
> 
> And I don't think I have posted her here though I have owned it for half a year... Here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3402296


Major bag love to you on this one!! I'm laughing at your narcissist comment (not at all.....you are spot on~your bag is AMAZINGLY gorgeous & unique!)


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> major fan of that Hermes color but WOW I'm in love with the Liberty London pouch. I'm embarassed to say I don't really know of Liberty London so I'm off to google now! GREAT taste you have Mr. Goyard with all of your postings I've seen lately!!


 Thanks so much again for your kind words! Liberty London is amazing, their signature collection is affordable and absolutely stunning.  And I love that it's still very much under the radar.


----------



## MrGoyard

Phiomega said:


> The small Fendi by the way accompanied me for a day of shopping...
> 
> Call me narcissist but I think she is really gorgeous, with the neutral gray/black with touches of bright yellow and blue...
> 
> I have not carried her for a while and forgot how easy and stylish she is...
> 
> And I don't think I have posted her here though I have owned it for half a year... Here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3402296


 Gorgeous bag! Fendi has some of the best designs imo!


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> Thanks so much again for your kind words! Liberty London is amazing, their signature collection is affordable and absolutely stunning.  And I love that it's still very much under the radar.


Thanks again for posting your pic....I did google & wow those prints (how to decide?!) Yours is FABULOUS & I too love things under the radar!


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying the afternoon with my MBMJ [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

MBMJ


----------



## Kendie26

My rather old Isabella Fiore double sided tote[emoji4]


----------



## aundria17

Gucci dionysus wallet on a chain


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> The small Fendi by the way accompanied me for a day of shopping...
> 
> Call me narcissist but I think she is really gorgeous, with the neutral gray/black with touches of bright yellow and blue...
> 
> I have not carried her for a while and forgot how easy and stylish she is...
> 
> And I don't think I have posted her here though I have owned it for half a year... Here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3402296



This is so gorgeous and unique! I've considered the BTW bag on and off since it was released, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Your pic may be pushing me closer!


----------



## Maracucha

A day out with my little ones this tote is perfect for carrying all!!


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> Major bag love to you on this one!! I'm laughing at your narcissist comment (not at all.....you are spot on~your bag is AMAZINGLY gorgeous & unique!)





MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous bag! Fendi has some of the best designs imo!



Thank you! She is indeed unique and super easy to wear!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Carrying this little cutie today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Phiomega said:


> The small Fendi by the way accompanied me for a day of shopping...
> 
> Call me narcissist but I think she is really gorgeous, with the neutral gray/black with touches of bright yellow and blue...
> 
> I have not carried her for a while and forgot how easy and stylish she is...
> 
> And I don't think I have posted her here though I have owned it for half a year... Here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3402296



So pretty!!!  Have you found she keeps her shape?  I've been hesitant to buy because I don't want the bag to collapse or sag inward.


----------



## Kendie26

Black Balenciaga Work bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 & mini click inside to grab as mini clutch for client lunch [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

Back to my LV Montaigne in Iris...I miss her when I use other bags.


----------



## siriusblack44

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

Lots of beautiful bags, ladies
As it's pretty hot today, I am carrying my LP....


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3404179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of beautiful bags, ladies
> As it's pretty hot today, I am carrying my LP....





Venessa84 said:


> Back to my LV Montaigne in Iris...I miss her when I use other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404037


Agree with you Mariapia~soooooo many beautiful bags from everyone! Smart choice you've got on a hot day...they are awesome bags! Keep cool
Venessa84~your LV in that color makes my heart race....what a total stunner / eye candy!


----------



## l.ch.

My trio today


----------



## MrGoyard

My PS1 today, probably my favourite designer bag in my collection, pairing it up with my Japanese bomber jacket.


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> Black Balenciaga Work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & mini click inside to grab as mini clutch for client lunch [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403331


 Gorgeous, so sad that they discontinued the G21, it looks amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Agree with you Mariapia~soooooo many beautiful bags from everyone! Smart choice you've got on a hot day...they are awesome bags! Keep cool
> Venessa84~your LV in that color makes my heart race....what a total stunner / eye candy!



You are too kind! Thank you!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Venessa84 said:


> Back to my LV Montaigne in Iris...I miss her when I use other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404037



Wow this is stunning [emoji7] love that Pom-Pom too! Is it multicolored? Can I ask where it is from?


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to get my hair done and decided to break out my Gucci Disco for the first time


----------



## Venessa84

kellytheshopper said:


> Wow this is stunning [emoji7] love that Pom-Pom too! Is it multicolored? Can I ask where it is from?



Thank you!! It is multicolored...pink and blue. I got it from shopbop.com. They have other color combos too.


----------



## smarts

Venessa84 said:


> Back to my LV Montaigne in Iris...I miss her when I use other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404037



This is a gorgeous bag [emoji7]


----------



## smarts

Gucci crossbody bag


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> My PS1 today, probably my favourite designer bag in my collection, pairing it up with my Japanese bomber jacket.
> View attachment 3404230


DAMN (am I allowed to use that word here?)...I better say DANG, MrGoyard you are SUPER STYLIN'!!! You have amazing taste....I love seeing all of your goodies! GREAT jacket & I always loved the PS line


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous, so sad that they discontinued the G21, it looks amazing!


Many thanks; this is my most broken in/softest Bal in my collection. 
Hey Mr G, I like your new avatar!


----------



## applecidered

Venessa84 said:


> Back to my LV Montaigne in Iris...I miss her when I use other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404037



That's a stunner!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> DAMN (am I allowed to use that word here?)...I better say DANG, MrGoyard you are SUPER STYLIN'!!! You have amazing taste....I love seeing all of your goodies! GREAT jacket & I always loved the PS line


 Awh, thank you so much! That's a great compliment!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to get my hair done and decided to break out my Gucci Disco for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404342



So cute Venessa!! My friend wants a Disco and is trying to decide between the regular black and the studded. I told her I like the studded as it has so much personality!


----------



## bakeacookie

My Hermes Evelyne with the biggest Bally now


----------



## Adaniels729

bakeacookie said:


> My Hermes Evelyne with the biggest Bally now
> View attachment 3404550



So beautiful!  I love these colors together


----------



## bakeacookie

Adaniels729 said:


> So beautiful!  I love these colors together


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> My Hermes Evelyne with the biggest Bally now
> View attachment 3404550


WOW...LOVE! Phenomenal combo of colors! What an incredible pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to get my hair done and decided to break out my Gucci Disco for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404342


I know so many folks that have Gucci Disco's....yours is definitely my favorite...LOVE the studding for that extra pretty "umph!"


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Such a lovely color


----------



## Venessa84

Shoppinmel said:


> So cute Venessa!! My friend wants a Disco and is trying to decide between the regular black and the studded. I told her I like the studded as it has so much personality!



I've always love the style of the Disco and always found a reason not to get it but then seeing the studded version, I couldn't resist.



Kendie26 said:


> I know so many folks that have Gucci Disco's....yours is definitely my favorite...LOVE the studding for that extra pretty "umph!"



Wow, thank you!  I know some thinks the studs take away from the beauty of this bag and I think the completely opposite...it adds so much more!


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> WOW...LOVE! Phenomenal combo of colors! What an incredible pic!


Thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



Love this color and the hardware! 

Also love the staging of this bag. Absolutely perfect for the bag!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color and the hardware!
> 
> Also love the staging of this bag. Absolutely perfect for the bag!


Thank you bakeacookie....I also noticed your (new?)avatar...now THAT is funny! I love it!


----------



## l.a._blanche

MrGoyard said:


> My PS1 today, probably my favourite designer bag in my collection, pairing it up with my Japanese bomber jacket.
> View attachment 3404230


Love the bag and I love the jacket!


----------



## MrGoyard

l.a._blanche said:


> Love the bag and I love the jacket!


 Thanks!


----------



## Royalbohemian

Louis mick pm, with added black leather tassels.


----------



## Mimmy

Royalbohemian said:


> Louis mick pm, with added black leather tassels.
> 
> View attachment 3405945
> 
> View attachment 3405946



Great looking bag; love the way you customized it with the added tassels! Really like your chair too!


----------



## Royalbohemian

Thank you Mimmy! Yes, I like an edgy look! [emoji2]☠


----------



## Sparkletastic

The tassels make the bag! Nice!


Royalbohemian said:


> Louis mick pm, with added black leather tassels.
> 
> View attachment 3405945
> 
> View attachment 3405946


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Chrissie is my only LV, she's my miss July.


----------



## Minkette

Balenciaga Part-Time in black with RGGH.


----------



## Kendie26

Minkette said:


> Balenciaga Part-Time in black with RGGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406359



This makes me smile for 2 reasons...1. I'm a major Bal lover so I adore your bag! [emoji106][emoji4]& 2. Your name makes me smile because that's the exact nickname that 1 of my dearest friends & I call each other!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lots of driving today so just took this of my Celine Mini Luggage... Somehow her "face" isn't looking so happy today though![emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]



So cute & look super soft!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Lots of driving today so just took this of my Celine Mini Luggage... Somehow her "face" isn't looking so happy today though![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406414



Love that picture & face.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> So cute & look super soft!!!





Monique1004 said:


> Love that picture & face.


Thank you kindly Monique (such a pretty name)! Have an awesome week


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin


----------



## Minkette

Kendie26 said:


> This makes me smile for 2 reasons...1. I'm a major Bal lover so I adore your bag! [emoji106][emoji4]& 2. Your name makes me smile because that's the exact nickname that 1 of my dearest friends & I call each other!!


Awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3406841


Ahhh, 1 of my all time favorite bags EVER!!!! Love micro size & Celine Indigo is AMAZING...


----------



## Mimmy

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3406841



Beautiful bag, tenKrat! Gorgeous color!


----------



## aisyaj

My new MCM Mini Milla... Tiny bag with so many secure compartments


----------



## jax818

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3406841



That bag is stunning!  I was never a luggage fan but your picture makes me want one! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovingmybags

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3395950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch half moon satchel in French grey



Gorgeous bag!  Do you find it easy to get in and out of?  Debating on getting one in the large size if I can find it...


----------



## myluvofbags

My MMK Cynthia in dark dune


----------



## BovinaRabbit

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3406841



Yay! Bag twins! I purchased mine last month. It is beautiful shade of blue


----------



## smarts

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Indigo calfskin
> 
> View attachment 3406841



Such a beautiful color[emoji873]


----------



## smarts

Yves Saint Laurent Muse...I love this bag and had to buy it before they changed it and stopped making it. She's been in my collection since 2011 and I am still in [emoji173]️.


----------



## Kendie26

I love a lightweight bag on very hot days so it's MZ WALLACE today-my sparkle linen Willow tote. Not the best pic [emoji6]


----------



## FunBagz




----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> My new MCM Mini Milla... Tiny bag with so many secure compartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407126
> View attachment 3407127


Ooooolala I love it! Thanks for showing the inside too...I seriously need to check out this brand in person.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> View attachment 3407470


Wow this pic is  mesmerizing....so incredibly gorgeous with the pairing of your bag & shoes....tons of love for this!


----------



## Breadnbrie

lovingmybags said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Do you find it easy to get in and out of?  Debating on getting one in the large size if I can find it...


Thanks! This is actually the size medium and surprisingly very very roomy inside. Definitely try them on in the store first if you can! It's very easy to get my stuff out- I actually don't even use the zipper because the magnetic closure is so strong. I just pull it apart and reach in.


----------



## strandedflower

My Neverfull is my trusty workhorse!


----------



## Breadnbrie

My Bal ME City again! Getting excited about picking up my new ME City in abyss blue this week!


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Wow this pic is  mesmerizing....so incredibly gorgeous with the pairing of your bag & shoes....tons of love for this!



Thanks, Kendie!  I actually got the shoes after the bag without event thinking about how well they would match. Luck!


----------



## myluvofbags

aisyaj said:


> My new MCM Mini Milla... Tiny bag with so many secure compartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407126
> View attachment 3407127


This is too cute and love the color


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3407504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bal ME City again! Getting excited about picking up my new ME City in abyss blue this week!


Ah yes! Bal love from me to you! She is  FABULOUS & early congrats on your newest Bal addition Breadnbrie!!! WOOHOO


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Thanks, Kendie!  I actually got the shoes after the bag without event thinking about how well they would match. Luck!


well, they look perfect together....just smashingly great looking & you wear them so well! I'm jealous (but happy for you!)


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ninakt

Prada tote


----------



## Kendie26

Henri Bendel tote in a fun lime green color ( but flash might make it look yellow-?)


----------



## eiiv

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Nice~~ So they had this version as well.


----------



## Monique1004

My classic Bolide 31


----------



## Esquared72

My favorite bag - I'm rather obsessed with Pandora....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Silver with combo SHW/GHW


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Lily bag in pinky mink with rose gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


What season is this from?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

eehlers said:


> My favorite bag -* I'm rather obsessed with Pandora....*
> View attachment 3408588



 me too


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> What season is this from?


trying to break through the cobwebs in my brain right now to remember....I want to say 2012 (?)..it was a Limited Edition Mulberry for the Lily style. If I can find any more info I will message you Sparkle!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


>


You rock this Pandora style perfectly Pollie-Jean....totally made for you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Silver with combo SHW/GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408766


This PS is one of my very favorites of yours Sparkle!


----------



## Miss BB

Ok.......picked this up at Nordstrom RACK Monday............KEEP OR RETURN ??????????????????


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> You rock this Pandora style perfectly Pollie-Jean....totally made for you!!!



Thank you , Kendie 
You're very kind


----------



## Kendie26

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409269
> View attachment 3409271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.......picked this up at Nordstrom RACK Monday............KEEP OR RETURN ??????????????????



Oooo I love that color!!! Looks great on you[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Tons on heavy rain means MZ WALLACE again for me-this is their "Jane" tote in color "Cardamom"... Will upload with & without flash because lighting is poor with dark sky/bad weather!


----------



## Miss BB

Kendie26 said:


> Oooo I love that color!!! Looks great on you[emoji106][emoji4]


Thanks....... I just didn't know if it was 'too much' ......... the color just SCREAMS  but i love love love the style most.


----------



## Miss BB

Kendie26 said:


> Tons on heavy rain means MZ WALLACE again for me-this is their "Jane" tote in color "Cardamom"... Will upload with & without flash because lighting is poor with dark sky/bad weather!
> View attachment 3409343
> View attachment 3409344


love the outside pockets !


----------



## Miss BB

Kendie26 said:


> Tons on heavy rain means MZ WALLACE again for me-this is their "Jane" tote in color "Cardamom"... Will upload with & without flash because lighting is poor with dark sky/bad weather!
> View attachment 3409343
> View attachment 3409344


also love your neutral colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> trying to break through the cobwebs in my brain right now to remember....I want to say 2012 (?)..it was a Limited Edition Mulberry for the Lily style. If I can find any more info I will message you Sparkle!


Thanks!  Love the pink / RG combo. 


Kendie26 said:


> This PS is one of my very favorites of yours Sparkle!


Thanks!


----------



## Designervintage

My lovely Sloan [emoji7]


----------



## jax818

My latest acquisition...the Palm Springs mini backpack.  I'm not a monogram girl but this one is perfectly understated and so cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

Gucci Soho Top Handle with a Victoria Secret tote as my work bag added my new Michele watch in pic


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Gucci Soho Top Handle with a Victoria Secret tote as my work bag added my new Michele watch in pic


Pink and silver is my favorite combo. Love!


----------



## BlueCherry

My Fendi BTW


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My Fendi BTW
> 
> View attachment 3409809





Miss BB said:


> love the outside pockets !





Miss BB said:


> also love your neutral colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!





myluvofbags said:


> Gucci Soho Top Handle with a Victoria Secret tote as my work bag added my new Michele watch in pic



BigCherry~Awesome bag! I'm very intrigued by this Fendi & am dying to see it in person. Yours is GREAT!
Myluvofbags~another great Gucci shown here....LOVE yours with top handle style. I'm going to be looking up Gucci!!
MissBB~Thank you! MZ Wallace is definitely known for their pockets (inside & out; great organization)plus the fabric is perfect for bad weather like we've had lately. All the best to you ladies!


----------



## BlueCherry

@Kendie16 thanks, you will probably love it judging from your gorgeous extensive collection [emoji12]. I bought a black one first then returned for a summer colour. It can fit lots and it can be carried 3 ways. I expect to see you with one very soon lol.


----------



## smarts

Reed Krakoff Ribbon Tote...




Paired with my Chloé Andy Weekender.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Both are perfect for traveling.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie16 thanks, you will probably love it judging from your gorgeous extensive collection [emoji12]. I bought a black one first then returned for a summer colour. It can fit lots and it can be carried 3 ways. I expect to see you with one very soon lol.


You are the sweetest BigCherry!! I LOVE your last sentence (Miss Enabler that you are!) I will absolutely look at one the next time I'm shopping. Totally LOVE your color choice, especially with the contrast colors....total beauty you have there! Enjoy


----------



## Breadnbrie

Second time carrying my new baby! I'm in love! 
Here she is in indoor and outdoor lighting


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Disco bag in Toscana this Aloha Friday


----------



## Monique1004

Salvatore Ferragamo vice tote in pink


----------



## Sparkletastic

I normally eat very healthfully but I had a weird craving for diner food today! 

So I switched to the black version of the silver bag I carried the past two days. Here's my Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Black leather with my Gucci Marina Chain sunglasses in gunmetal. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Here's to clogging my arteries in style. LOL!!!


----------



## barbee

Finally used my new Gucci!


----------



## soonergirl

Coach Rogue


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I normally eat very healthfully but I had a weird craving for diner food today!
> 
> So I switched to the black version of the silver bag I carried the past two days. Here's my Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Black leather with my Gucci Marina Chain sunglasses in gunmetal.
> View attachment 3410753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to clogging my arteries in style. LOL!!!


Loving this pic Sparkle!! No doubt the diner food was yummy (artery clogging & all~haha). Another gorgeous PS of yours & I'm seriously in love with your Gucci glasses!! I need to find a new pair as I've worn 2 of my Gucci shades to death & it's time for some new ones. Yours are stunning!!!


----------



## Kendie26

barbee said:


> Finally used my new Gucci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410797


This is a real beauty!! Love the shape, color & tassle! I haven't visited Gucci bags in a while & seeing yours is making me go look now at Gucci bags!


----------



## Zoe C

Road trip to France today... My now inseparable friend Mini City strikes again.


----------



## Mimmy

Zoe C said:


> Road trip to France today... My now inseparable friend Mini City strikes again.
> 
> View attachment 3411211



Beautiful bag, Zoe C! I don't own a Bal yet, but pictures like yours, really tempt me!


----------



## Pessie

Time to slouch   I never tire of this bag - medium Pandora in burgundy goatskin


----------



## eiiv

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3411280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slouch   I never tire of this bag - medium Pandora in burgundy goatskin


Beautiful! I thought it was orchid purple at first then read on and noted it's a burgundy color. O_O


----------



## Pessie

eiiv said:


> Beautiful! I thought it was orchid purple at first then read on and noted it's a burgundy color. O_O


Thank you Eiiv, I've had it nearly a year now and it's gone all buttery soft


----------



## Kendie26

Zoe C said:


> Road trip to France today... My now inseparable friend Mini City strikes again.
> 
> View attachment 3411211


Major love for your bag (as a fellow Bal lover here)...I adore the mini size & your color with the gold hardware is my #1 fave!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3411280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slouch   I never tire of this bag - medium Pandora in burgundy goatskin


what a BEAUTIFUL color Pessie...so classy & pretty!


----------



## eiiv

Pessie said:


> Thank you Eiiv, I've had it nearly a year now and it's gone all buttery soft


Yes, it does become more slouchy with time when you use it. Your Pandora photograph almost made me want to get a burgundy myself, but I already have a Medium Pandora and that one isn't used often nowadays.


----------



## keishapie1973

Coach azure 27


----------



## Sparkletastic

barbee said:


> Finally used my new Gucci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410797


Love this bag!!!! I'm crazy about Gucci. Enjoy!


Kendie26 said:


> Loving this pic Sparkle!! No doubt the diner food was yummy (artery clogging & all~haha). Another gorgeous PS of yours & I'm seriously in love with your Gucci glasses!! I need to find a new pair as I've worn 2 of my Gucci shades to death & it's time for some new ones. Yours are stunning!!!


Thanks!  And I love these sunglasses they are very understated because of the color but still stylish. 


Zoe C said:


> Road trip to France today... My now inseparable friend Mini City strikes again.
> 
> View attachment 3411211


Nice!  Does this hold much? I'm thinking of getting this in black.


----------



## Jenniedel

Furla Stacy bucket bag. Shades of green with florals today. [emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Pebbled leather tote:


----------



## Mariapia

Lots of beautiful bags again!


----------



## Zoe C

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, Zoe C! I don't own a Bal yet, but pictures like yours, really tempt me!



Thank you Mimmy, maybe you should pull the trigger. I'm sure you won't regret!



Kendie26 said:


> Major love for your bag (as a fellow Bal lover here)...I adore the mini size & your color with the gold hardware is my #1 fave!!!



Thanks Kendie! You're a sweetheart!! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Nice!  Does this hold much? I'm thinking of getting this in black.



I'm used to bigger bags and it feels petite, but it can hold a lot for its size. There are some whats-in-my-bag videos on Youtube if you want to get a better idea. When I use it I only take my essentials and it does not feel "crowded": continental wallet, sunglasses, keys, lipstick.   What compensates its smallness is precisely its super versatile size and the strap. Also the handles have the perfect sizing to carry it handheld... I'm suprised I'm using this small for me bag on a daily basis.


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## MrGoyard

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3411280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slouch   I never tire of this bag - medium Pandora in burgundy goatskin


 Gorgeous, the goatskin looks so yummy!


----------



## MrGoyard

Zoe C said:


> Road trip to France today... My now inseparable friend Mini City strikes again.
> 
> View attachment 3411211


 Stunning, the gold hardware looks so good with this color!


----------



## MrGoyard

Sparkletastic said:


> I normally eat very healthfully but I had a weird craving for diner food today!
> 
> So I switched to the black version of the silver bag I carried the past two days. Here's my Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Black leather with my Gucci Marina Chain sunglasses in gunmetal.
> View attachment 3410753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to clogging my arteries in style. LOL!!!


 First action shot I seen of the Courier, it's so pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

keishapie1973 said:


> Coach azure 27
> 
> View attachment 3411307


C-O-L-O-R!!!! WOW....triple thumbs up!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> View attachment 3411585


really love this print....you're convincing me to sashay over to Goyard threads for a looksie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Big debut outting [emoji4]but sadly it rained like heck so I had to stuff her under my cardigan leaving the restaurant since we had no umbrella [emoji107][emoji299]️[emoji33]. Just received this Valentino Glamlock the other day (noir small size with gunmetal hardware)


----------



## keishapie1973

Kendie26 said:


> C-O-L-O-R!!!! WOW....triple thumbs up!!!



Thank you....


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> Big debut outting [emoji4]but sadly it rained like heck so I had to stuff her under my cardigan leaving the restaurant since we had no umbrella [emoji107][emoji299]️[emoji33]. Just received this Valentino Glamlock the other day (noir small size with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411698


 Love the black in combination with the gunmetal hardware, so pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Big debut outting [emoji4]but sadly it rained like heck so I had to stuff her under my cardigan leaving the restaurant since we had no umbrella [emoji107][emoji299]️[emoji33]. Just received this Valentino Glamlock the other day (noir small size with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411698



Wow, another stunning bag, Kendie! Really love the gunmetal hardware. I have had to do the handbag tuck, a few times myself! [emoji853][emoji299]️[emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

MrGoyard said:


> Love the black in combination with the gunmetal hardware, so pretty!


Thank you kindly MrGoyard! I did pop into Goyard threads & saw some great things. I might have to "yell" at you if i end up buying something though as I really need to hold back for a while!  Hope all is wonderful w/ you!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Wow, another stunning bag, Kendie! Really love the gunmetal hardware. I have had to do the handbag tuck, a few times myself! [emoji853][emoji299]️[emoji6]


Haha "the handbag tuck"....I love that!!! Thank you for my first good laugh of the morning Mimmy ~ you are the sweetest!


----------



## MrGoyard

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly MrGoyard! I did pop into Goyard threads & saw some great things. I might have to "yell" at you if i end up buying something though as I really need to hold back for a while!  Hope all is wonderful w/ you!


 Haha, definitely be cautious, Goyard is very addicting. 
Have a great sunday!


----------



## aundria17

Love my handmade from etsy matching fur monster charm


----------



## dangerouscurves

aundria17 said:


> Love my handmade from etsy matching fur monster charm



Gorgeous bag and bag charm. May I know the name of the Etsy seller, please?


----------



## aundria17

dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous bag and bag charm. May I know the name of the Etsy seller, please?


http://etsy.me/2a0s1Dr


----------



## dangerouscurves

aundria17 said:


> http://etsy.me/2a0s1Dr



Thank you!!!!


----------



## jessie6668

aundria17 said:


> Love my handmade from etsy matching fur monster charm


So pretty. Love the color.


----------



## aundria17

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!!!


They also told me they will be posting new styles next week so if you don't see any styles/colors you like check back next week ![emoji3]


----------



## Minkette

Tomorrow will be our one week anniversary!


----------



## Sparkletastic

MrGoyard said:


> First action shot I seen of the Courier, it's so pretty!


Thanks! I stumbled across this model and have really loved them.


----------



## Kendie26

Minkette said:


> Tomorrow will be our one week anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412524


That's awesome Minkette! I love that you celebrate your Bal with a 1 week anniversary!! Happy day to you both


----------



## Esquared72

AW Rocco in Neptune


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry Bayswater for me today


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy Studded Antigona


----------



## Kendie26

I thought "she" looked nice on car seat[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> I thought "she" looked nice on car seat[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413891


I agree she does and the color is unique, love it


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I thought "she" looked nice on car seat[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413891


So pretty!  I love the Legacy line!


----------



## Rouge H

28cm Jypsiere


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> I agree she does and the color is unique, love it





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  I love the Legacy line!



Aw thank you both dearest iamminda & myluvofbags!! I don't use this bag often but when I do people notice the color~it really is unique. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## starletta8

I've gotten so lazy-

Once again, living in my Elizabeth & James Cynnie Shopper in Black. AKA my default for the past 10 months... I should really do something about that! My other babies are being neglected.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my Louis Vuitton Cerises Speedy today with her cherry purse charm.


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi midi Minerva in light grey:


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Celine bucket


----------



## Dorf

Montblanc briefcase


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Speedy 30







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

aundria17 said:


> Gucci dionysus wallet on a chain


I am in love with this [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anis azmi

black longchamp le pliage medium, short handle.
it's rainy here.


----------



## jax818

My Palm Springs mini!  Been with me everyday since I got her.  So practical for me!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry (mole grey) Bayswater bag [emoji173]️


----------



## aundria17




----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica


----------



## Breadnbrie

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3415428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica


Beautiful summer color!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3411280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to slouch   I never tire of this bag - medium Pandora in burgundy goatskin


The leather looks soooo good! Beautiful color too. I've been curious about this bag for some time. Does it look/feel bulky on side profile when carried on the shoulder?


----------



## beachkaka

I am taking this baby out for some shopping.


----------



## tenKrat

Reisenthel camouflage tote bag for a beach day


----------



## myluvofbags

Dorf said:


> Montblanc briefcase
> View attachment 3414637


Love this rich brown shade


----------



## Pessie

Breadnbrie said:


> The leather looks soooo good! Beautiful color too. I've been curious about this bag for some time. Does it look/feel bulky on side profile when carried on the shoulder?


Hi, not at all, it drapes against the body.  This one was soft and smooshy from the outset, I also have it in black goatskin which is a firmer hide, but that's not bulky either and is softening with use.  I always think the stock photos for pandoras don't do them any favours!!


----------



## Dorf

myluvofbags said:


> Love this rich brown shade


Yeah, it's a classy color. It's called "Tobacco"


----------



## Kendie26

beachkaka said:


> I am taking this baby out for some shopping.
> View attachment 3415577


Perfection! I can feel how soft she is....just exquisite!


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3415428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful new Massaccesi Plum pebbled Angelica


LOVE! I so want to find something in this color...yours is a beauty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Breadnbrie

Can't get enough of my new bag this week! Balenciaga amp plate gold city in noir.


----------



## TraGiv

My LV Delightful MM in Azur.


----------



## Divealicious

I just popped in to show off my dream bag that just arrived today!! Had to sell some other bags but I know I won't regret this one, I've been in love with it since I first saw it!!  [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE! I so want to find something in this color...yours is a beauty!


Thank you.  Massaccesi handbags are all bespoke, you should see if another style in this color works for you.
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/
If you find a style you like email Colette to order this color!


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  Massaccesi handbags are all bespoke, you should see if another style in this color works for you.
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/
> If you find a style you like email Colette to order this color!


You are so very sweet....thanks so much mkpurselover! I actually googled them earlier this morning after I saw your bag, since I never heard of this brand. Appreciate your info/reply!


----------



## Arlene619

My tried and true workhorse . Speedy B 30 Damier Ebene


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Alma BB in Jonquille


----------



## leooh

an oldie...


----------



## serenityneow

My summer pop of color Loewe Flamenco [emoji5]️.


----------



## Kendie26

Celine tricolor Luggage Tote


----------



## mkpurselover

Kendie26 said:


> You are so very sweet....thanks so much mkpurselover! I actually googled them earlier this morning after I saw your bag, since I never heard of this brand. Appreciate your info/reply!


Ps, forgot to mention there are 2 MM threads right here
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/


----------



## smarts

aundria17 said:


>



I've eye'd this bag for some time. I love this one with the hardware detailing. Is it a heavy bag to carry?


----------



## smarts

3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli backpack...perfect weekend bag.


----------



## aundria17

smarts said:


> I've eye'd this bag for some time. I love this one with the hardware detailing. Is it a heavy bag to carry?


It is on the heavier side as bags go. I would say it's middle of the road as far as bags I have owned. I have heavier and lighter. It's Def not a shoulder breaker.


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> Ps, forgot to mention there are 2 MM threads right here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/


thanks so much (again!) ...you are a sweetie!


----------



## Molly0

Sonia Rykiel quilted backpack


----------



## lenarmc

Joelle Hawkens. Perfect color for summer. I bought a Treesje and took it back the next day. It just looked cheap and tacky. Funny that I exchanged it for this one which is also made by Treesje. Much better quality. The tassel I bought separately.


----------



## kquyenie

3.1 Phillip Lim mini Pashli in fuchsia and gunmetal hardware 
Such sturdy leather that doesnt require babying, and the fuchsia adds a bit of brightness to the gloomy and windy wet down-and-under winter


----------



## leooh

chanel maxi with oversized CC...


----------



## myluvofbags

Ralph by Ralph Lauren Lanesboro today


----------



## Kendie26

Tracy Reese hobo


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim Pashli backpack...perfect weekend bag.
> View attachment 3417212


Love love love this color!! It is a perfect weekend bag indeed!


----------



## kquyenie

Kendie26 said:


> Love love love this color!! It is a perfect weekend bag indeed!



Thank you ^^


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my new Pochette Metis today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


>


I love this bag. Edgy + beautiful!


Breadnbrie said:


> Can't get enough of my new bag this week! Balenciaga amp plate gold city in noir.
> View attachment 3416104


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel Jumbo Black Shimmer Patent Classic Flap with SHW.  Paired with my favorite sunnies: Tiffany & Co.  with little Swarovski crystals.


----------



## Mariapia

Lots if things to carry, so my LP Neo is out!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Black Shimmer Patent Classic Flap with SHW.  Paired with my favorite sunnies: Tiffany & Co.  with little Swarovski crystals.
> View attachment 3418697





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3418967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots if things to carry, so my LP Neo is out!



Gorgeous & Gorgeous to both of you !!
Sparkle- I still am remembering your beautiful Gucci shades & now these? Wow you have a killer fab bag & sunnies collection![emoji106][emoji4]
Mariapia-that is such a phenomenal & happy color!! Expect lots of compliments! [emoji4][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

My Mulbery pink cosmetic case that I always use as a clutch., as we head out to brunch. The color makes me happy [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous & Gorgeous to both of you !!
> Sparkle- I still am remembering your beautiful Gucci shades & now these? Wow you have a killer fab bag & sunnies collection![emoji106][emoji4]
> Mariapia-that is such a phenomenal & happy color!! Expect lots of compliments! [emoji4][emoji93]


Thank you, Kendie!
The colour is called Clémentine.


----------



## msd_bags

Medium Dior Panarea


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> My Mulbery pink cosmetic case that I always use as a clutch., as we head out to brunch. The color makes me happy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419004


Great clutch and pic!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My Mulbery pink cosmetic case that I always use as a clutch., as we head out to brunch. The color makes me happy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419004



i love the hot pink[emoji253]


----------



## aundria17

On the way to Cape May with my Gucci dionysus WOC


----------



## lenarmc

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Pochette Metis today.



I love that bag. I wish that it didn't have the divider in the middle.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Marc Jacobs' Gotham flap bag [emoji7]
I tried to resist the temptation but the 50% off makes me crumble.


----------



## Mimmy

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3419158
> 
> Marc Jacobs' Gotham flap bag [emoji7]
> I tried to resist the temptation but the 50% off makes me crumble.



Beautiful, bag! No need to resist, jadeaymanalac! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3419158
> 
> Marc Jacobs' Gotham flap bag [emoji7]
> I tried to resist the temptation but the 50% off makes me crumble.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK Cindy crossbody with my new Coach LE Mickey key pouch ready for a dinner out tonite.


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3419158
> 
> Marc Jacobs' Gotham flap bag [emoji7]
> I tried to resist the temptation but the 50% off makes me crumble.


That's 1 hell-uva remarkable color!!!! Major happy jaw dropper! No doubt your rock it perfectly as you always do!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> i love the hot pink[emoji253]





Mariapia said:


> Great clutch and pic!


Many thanks...you both are always such sweeties!! It's my favorite "shocking" pink color EVER.  Always look forward to your pics as well!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, bag! No need to resist, jadeaymanalac! [emoji3]


Hahaha! After paying for it, I felt mixed emotions of defeat and over joy.


BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks


BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy crossbody with my new Coach LE Mickey key pouch ready for a dinner out tonite.
> View attachment 3419329


Love the Coach so adorable


Kendie26 said:


> That's 1 hell-uva remarkable color!!!! Major happy jaw dropper! No doubt your rock it perfectly as you always do!


THanks Kendie
TBH I can't wait to wear it soon.  Will post a mod shot once I find someone to trouble and boss around LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy crossbody with my new Coach LE Mickey key pouch ready for a dinner out tonite.
> View attachment 3419329


[emoji173] the black and red combo


----------



## Sparkletastic

Martinis with DH and my Chanel 10C red classic single flap jumbo with SHW.


----------



## PinkBunny1

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my new Pochette Metis today.


Oh I just love this bag and the tassel!  The perfect combo. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Black Shimmer Patent Classic Flap with SHW.  Paired with my favorite sunnies: Tiffany & Co.  with little Swarovski crystals.
> View attachment 3418697


 Sparkle, these are so pretty. So chic!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> [emoji173] the black and red combo



Thx! I love red & black together! [emoji3]


----------



## applecidered

Sparkletastic said:


> Martinis with DH and my Chanel 10C red classic single flap jumbo with SHW.
> View attachment 3419714



Such style!


----------



## Kendie26

My balenciaga City


----------



## soramillay

aundria17 said:


> On the way to Cape May with my Gucci dionysus WOC


This is so beautiful! I really love the blue toned monogram.


----------



## leooh

aundria17 said:


> On the way to Cape May with my Gucci dionysus WOC



this is the exact bag i want to buy! how do you like it?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> My balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420579


twinsies


----------



## Breadnbrie

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3419158
> 
> Marc Jacobs' Gotham flap bag [emoji7]
> I tried to resist the temptation but the 50% off makes me crumble.



Gorgeous blue color!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo Silver Metallic Suede Biker Bag


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## PinkBunny1

Kendie26 said:


> My balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420579


This bag is on my wish list. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo Silver Metallic Suede Biker Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420924


I haven't sent this bag before. I really love it. Rocker chic!


----------



## tenKrat

LV Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap


----------



## dangerouscurves

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3421034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Retiro in Cerise with Bandouliere Epi strap



I love the bag and the strap. Is the strap sold separately?


----------



## tenKrat

dangerouscurves said:


> I love the bag and the strap. Is the strap sold separately?


Yes


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> twinsies



Yay! I [emoji173]️it ( being Twinsies w/you)...if YOU [emoji4][emoji106] have it then I know I'm stylin'! [emoji126]snap! [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

PinkBunny1 said:


> This bag is on my wish list.
> 
> I haven't sent this bag before. I really love it. Rocker chic!



It's an awesome, quintessential Balenciaga bag PinkBunny! Do let us know if you take the plunge! [emoji4]


----------



## Jazzyz

Here's mine! Speedy b 25. [emoji173]️


----------



## aundria17

leooh said:


> this is the exact bag i want to buy! how do you like it?


I love it. It holds so much. Besides the obvious money and cards I can fit my plus size  cell, a big key fob with keys, lipstick, my daughters plus size cell....and still room to spare. It's amazing.


----------



## Molly0

Beautiful bags all!  What a treat to see them all!  Here's mine again today.  It's a vintage Sonia Rykiel quilted leather backpack style.  I believe this bag is probably more than 20 years old and the condition is amazingly perfect.  ( i can't seem to change out of it - the leather had me obsessed!)


----------



## ninama

•
•
_Fresh vintage kill. . . Lana of London (10x7 convertible to clutch)!_
•
•


----------



## ninama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3421247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags all!  What a treat to see them all!  Here's mine again today.  It's a vintage Sonia Rykiel quilted leather backpack style.  I believe this bag is probably more than 20 years old and the condition is amazingly perfect.  ( i can't seem to change out of it - the leather had me obsessed!)



C♡VET!


----------



## Molly0

ninama said:


> •
> •
> _Fresh vintage kill. . . Lana of London (10x7 convertible to clutch)!_
> •
> •
> View attachment 3421255


Likewise. How beautiful!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

LV Alma BB in DE


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Studded Duffle and LV City Steamer bag charm:


----------



## TraGiv

I'm carrying my Burberry Small Gowan.


----------



## Trudysmom

I wore my LV Damier Ebene today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Mini Natasha....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My Prada. I haven't used her since last year.


----------



## Kendie26

ninama said:


> •
> •
> _Fresh vintage kill. . . Lana of London (10x7 convertible to clutch)!_
> •
> •
> View attachment 3421255


What a gorgeous bag!! CONGRATS! I totally love it!


----------



## Kendie26

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My Prada. I haven't used her since last year.
> 
> View attachment 3421783


Yay you for getting her out HandbagDiva! She's a real beauty & I've always loved this Prada style....yours looks super soft


----------



## leooh

aundria17 said:


> I love it. It holds so much. Besides the obvious money and cards I can fit my plus size  cell, a big key fob with keys, lipstick, my daughters plus size cell....and still room to spare. It's amazing.



omg you are really tempting me with your comments! i think i may just have to go to gucci soon to bring it home! thank you dear for sharing[emoji8]


----------



## jcnc

Trudysmom said:


> I wore my LV Damier Ebene today.


Twinsy!! 

Can't get enough of my Speedy!


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Mini Natasha....
> View attachment 3421643


Love your Natasha! so soft!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo Silver Metallic Suede Biker Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420924



  this bag is *drop-dead beautiful !!! 
*


----------



## Mimmy

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Gorgeous bag, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga pink lizard leather City (a limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag, Pollie-Jean!


Thank you , Mimmy


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> this bag is *drop-dead beautiful !!!
> *



Thank you!!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga pink lizard leather City (a limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422266



Wow, Kendie; this bag actually took my breath away! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Wow, Kendie; this bag actually took my breath away! Just gorgeous!


Aw you are the sweetest, thanks kindly Mimmy! She is 1 of my all-time favorites & the color is very versatile because it's really a nude pink with some beige to it. Be well, hugs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Love your Natasha! so soft!!!



Thx! Love my Natashas! I agree that they are so soft. [emoji3]


----------



## KayuuKathey

My PS1 Jacquard Blanket in Medium. Everyone at work loved seeing her on me! Just got her yesterday!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga pink lizard leather City (a limited edition to celebrate Bals 10 year anniversary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422266


Lovely color, texture and great hardware


----------



## Pessie

Givenchy shark


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely color, texture and great hardware


Appreciate it / thank you myluvofbags! You sum it up well!  I enjoy seeing your beauties too!


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock ... Keeping me company today cruising around [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

My denim Chanel


----------



## Mimmy

misstrine85 said:


> My denim Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423364



Wow, love this bag, misstrine!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock ... Keeping me company today cruising around [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423321


Lovely Glamlock!


misstrine85 said:


> My denim Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423364


So pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Lovely Glamlock!
> 
> So pretty!


Kindest thanks liznaj! I was actually torn between finally getting a mini city like yours & this one so I decided to try a new brand for me


----------



## liznaj

Mini LD for today


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks liznaj! I was actually torn between finally getting a mini city like yours & this one so I decided to try a new brand for me


You made a fantastic choice!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3423642
> 
> Mini LD for today


Girl, you are killing me now!!!! OMG that's a heart stopper! You & I share a love of our mini bags...I'd love to see your entire collection!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you are killing me now!!!! OMG that's a heart stopper! You & I share a love of our mini bags...I'd love to see your entire collection!


Thank you so much, Kendie! You are so sweet. I'm so happy to find another mini bag lover  

My collection is actually very small right now! Did a big purge last year and start of this year. I needed to push the reset button. Right now I have the LD, the Bal, a Chanel square mini in black caviar (shw) and a light pink Kate Spade backpack. Lol I'm mini crazy. I have my eye on getting another two mini bags, I think I'll keep my collection small from now on


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Percy


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3423642
> 
> Mini LD for today



Beautiful bag, liznaj! I never tire of seeing this one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Took my Ivory Chanel Jumbo with bijoux chain on work errands today.  She made the tasks bearable.


----------



## myluvofbags

A no nonsense DKNY crossbody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just loved the color and hardware on this one


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Thank you so much, Kendie! You are so sweet. I'm so happy to find another mini bag lover
> 
> My collection is actually very small right now! Did a big purge last year and start of this year. I needed to push the reset button. Right now I have the LD, the Bal, a Chanel square mini in black caviar (shw) and a light pink Kate Spade backpack. Lol I'm mini crazy. I have my eye on getting another two mini bags, I think I'll keep my collection small from now on





liznaj said:


> Thank you so much, Kendie! You are so sweet. I'm so happy to find another mini bag lover
> 
> My collection is actually very small right now! Did a big purge last year and start of this year. I needed to push the reset button. Right now I have the LD, the Bal, a Chanel square mini in black caviar (shw) and a light pink Kate Spade backpack. Lol I'm mini crazy. I have my eye on getting another two mini bags, I think I'll keep my collection small from now on


Ditto on you are so sweet & a cool compadre in mini bag loveland! I also did a massive purge last year (thus a reset for me this year, like you said!) As soon as I say I'm satisfied w/ my collection, another one pops up! I also have 4 true "mini bags" & I'm hoping that's enough for now (ha!)


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> A no nonsense DKNY crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just loved the color and hardware on this one


Super cool bag myluvofbags! What is that leather?! So chic. I have one DKNY bag that another tPFr refers to as a "basher bag" ...it simply will not show any wear or deterioration whatsoever, even when I abuse her in bad weather! I'm impressed with how well made DKNY bags are!


----------



## Pessie

Favourite old Bolide


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Parker


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, liznaj! I never tire of seeing this one.


Thank you Mimmy!


Sparkletastic said:


> Took my Ivory Chanel Jumbo with bijoux chain on work errands today.  She made the tasks bearable.
> View attachment 3423964


Beautiful Chanel. Love the bijoux chain!


Kendie26 said:


> Ditto on you are so sweet & a cool compadre in mini bag loveland! I also did a massive purge last year (thus a reset for me this year, like you said!) As soon as I say I'm satisfied w/ my collection, another one pops up! I also have 4 true "mini bags" & I'm hoping that's enough for now (ha!)


Those mini bags are just so irresistible yeah  Hope we both find that elusive satisfaction!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Super cool bag myluvofbags! What is that leather?! So chic. I have one DKNY bag that another tPFr refers to as a "basher bag" ...it simply will not show any wear or deterioration whatsoever, even when I abuse her in bad weather! I'm impressed with how well made DKNY bags are!


Thanks kendie26, yes it's an embossed leather and my only DKNY and agree it's pretty durable, I would call this one a "basher bag" too lol


----------



## bagloverny

My new MCM milla in Phantom grey


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3424463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new MCM milla in Phantom grey


I love these bags.  I need to pull the trigger and get one. The grey is stunning!


----------



## FunBagz

WOC for me today. Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## KayuuKathey




----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3424463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new MCM milla in Phantom grey


Ahhh CONGRATS bagloverny!! I saw the MCM line in person yesterday at Nordstrom & wow they are gorgeous & feel amazing...awesome quality! Wear in the best of health & happiness!


----------



## bagloverny

Sparkletastic said:


> I love these bags.  I need to pull the trigger and get one. The grey is stunning!



Thank you! You should totally get it, it's such amazing quality for the price and yes, the grey is lovely!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh CONGRATS bagloverny!! I saw the MCM line in person yesterday at Nordstrom & wow they are gorgeous & feel amazing...awesome quality! Wear in the best of health & happiness!



Aww, thanks. it really is gorgeous. I'm super impressed by the quality and the beautiful leather. I wanted a sleeker bag option for work after carrying around my big Mansur Gavriel tote, and this is just perfect


----------



## barbee

PS1 in NOLA


----------



## Pollie-Jean

with my beloved Mary Katranzou / Current Elliott boyfriend jeans


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mz wallace frankie on diaper bag duty with the little ones. It's so nice to have a bag I can put down at the playground and not worry about getting damaged. And one that holds three water bottles on the outside for a quick glug on a warm summer day is awesome too!


----------



## gswpurse

carrying my new rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel...cute little bag can hold quite a lot


----------



## ksuromax

Glazed On The Road Chanel with me today


----------



## misstrine85

Mimmy said:


> Wow, love this bag, misstrine!



Thank you, I do too - very much. I got it pre-loved. It used to be pink but the previous owner dyed it black. But it still has a pink, soft leather interior [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

Pollie-Jean said:


> with my beloved Mary Katranzou / Current Elliott boyfriend jeans



Both the bag and the jeans are stunning, Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Kendie26

Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463



dear kendie26, this is one of my dream bags... it's perfect!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463


Abdolutely gorgeous!


----------



## liznaj

Happy weekend everyone! Chanel mini flap in action today. This is my all time favorite bag


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463


Beautiful pieces and I love your card holder color


----------



## msjli

Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463



So pretty! Would you care to post a mod pic?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mimmy said:


> Both the bag and the jeans are stunning, Pollie-Jean!



Thanks , dear Mimmy !


----------



## bagloverny

Heading out with my beloved Chanel old medium Boy bag!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3425852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out with my beloved Chanel old medium Boy bag!


YES YES YES!! You look GORGEOUS....THE perfect Boy (imho)...love that size & with gold HW....perfect!


----------



## lms910

Dressed in blue with the rose beige disco for a wedding!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> with my beloved Mary Katranzou / Current Elliott boyfriend jeans


You rock both jeans & bag perfectly Pollie-Jean!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3425493
> 
> Happy weekend everyone! Chanel mini flap in action today. This is my all time favorite bag


Magnificent!  I see why she's your favorite!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Abdolutely gorgeous!





leooh said:


> dear kendie26, this is one of my dream bags... it's perfect!


double thank you to you both dear ladies!!
leooh ~ you MUST let me know if / when you get one....this was (& still is) my dream bag so I hope you will love it as much as I do


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful pieces and I love your card holder color


Thank you kindly myluvofbags! The card hold color just grabbed me so I HAD to get it. So kind you appreciate it too!


----------



## Kendie26

msjli said:


> So pretty! Would you care to post a mod pic?



[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks very much msjli ! I am terrible with mod shots so this isn't very good but hopefully you get an idea. I don't have the best mirror to take mod shots [emoji33][emoji27]


----------



## cocolv

My casual Chanel crossbody.


----------



## msjli

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much msjli ! I am terrible with mod shots so this isn't very good but hopefully you get an idea. I don't have the best mirror to take mod shots [emoji33][emoji27]



Omg I love it!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> double thank you to you both dear ladies!!
> leooh ~ you MUST let me know if / when you get one....this was (& still is) my dream bag so I hope you will love it as much as I do



i think a 226 or 227 will suit me much better, but the prices are astronomical... also i get distracted by other bags along the way[emoji6]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> with my beloved Mary Katranzou / Current Elliott boyfriend jeans


I LOVE THESE JEANS!!!! 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3425246
> 
> Mz wallace frankie on diaper bag duty with the little ones. It's so nice to have a bag I can put down at the playground and not worry about getting damaged. And one that holds three water bottles on the outside for a quick glug on a warm summer day is awesome too!


Awww!  Your baby is such a cutie!


Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463


Beautiful bag and I love the punch of color in the card case!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Eating yummies with DH & my Chanel black shimmer patent jumbo single classic flap w/SHW.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> You rock both jeans & bag perfectly Pollie-Jean!





Sparkletastic said:


> I LOVE THESE JEANS!!!!


Thank you both 
I'm glad I could get them


----------



## Kendie26

MZ WALLACE Layla Brise Flower leather clutch


----------



## leooh

LV eva... with my daughter


----------



## Sparkletastic

leooh said:


> View attachment 3426554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV eva... with my daughter


Completely unfair picture for your bag. Lol!  Your daughter is stunning.


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> Completely unfair picture for your bag. Lol!  Your daughter is stunning.



that's so sweet of you[emoji8] yes she's my cute teddy bear


----------



## myluvofbags

Michael by Michael Kors large deep pink Selma


----------



## jules 8




----------



## JuneHawk

My husband snapped this picture a little while ago. I'm carrying my Kate Spade small Cecil Court Bobi in the color Vivid Snapdragon.  A good pop of color on this gray day.


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3426554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV eva... with my daughter



Your daughter is priceless!! Way too cute for words!
I have a big smile on my face looking at this pic & everyone else's today... Great bags ladies!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Words can not express enough my love & obsession with my Chanel mini reissue[emoji173]️thanks for letting me share again dear TPF friends! [emoji4] & using small blue card case inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425463



Reissue is my most coveted bag from chanel perhaps one day i will pull a trigger on getting one. Gorgeous Kendie26


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Your daughter is priceless!! Way too cute for words!
> I have a big smile on my face looking at this pic & everyone else's today... Great bags ladies!



thank you dear, she never fails to make me smile too[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

bringing this baby out for the first time..... my birthday gift to myself this year!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dior Gold Lamb Rendez-Vous


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> Dior Gold Lamb Rendez-Vous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427180



another sparkling bag[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Reissue is my most coveted bag from chanel perhaps one day i will pull a trigger on getting one. Gorgeous Kendie26


Thank you kindly jadeaymanalac! Have missed "seeing" you around lately....hope all is wonderful with you & it is definitely worth pulling the trigger someday! I'm already obsessing on a different reissue in a larger size but I'm trying to hold off (not easy!)  Look forward to seeing your next pics & modshots!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3427098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringing this baby out for the first time..... my birthday gift to myself this year!


YAY Girl, you are wasting no time with gettting your gorgeous new birthday bag in action! Another fab pic....love this dress too! Loving the colors in your wardrobe! Congrats again leooh


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> YAY Girl, you are wasting no time with gettting your gorgeous new birthday bag in action! Another fab pic....love this dress too! Loving the colors in your wardrobe! Congrats again leooh



thank you dear, you are the sweetest soul ever... hugs back!


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## Kendie26

Yet another very rainy day here so my go-to "bad weather" brand is MZ Wallace. This is larger Nikki tote & has awesome organization w/pocketing system & detachable pouch shown.


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3427396



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## aisyaj

Thank you Kendie26 [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3427396



Hi! May I know how you got that long chain on your bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## aisyaj

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi! May I know how you got that long chain on your bag? Thank you very much.



k-craft from ebay. It's the 125cm one which is good for crossbody. I'm only 5'1" so i double up the chain at one end [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

aisyaj said:


> k-craft from ebay. It's the 125cm one which is good for crossbody. I'm only 5'1" so i double up the chain at one end [emoji4]



Thank you sooooo much! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Neverfull DE with RB lining [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## liznaj

Kate Spade backpack is in my passenger seat today


----------



## Breadnbrie

In the mood for summer Burberry banner in pale orchid


----------



## leooh

shopping after work today... should I go for gucci blue bloom woc or dior diorama woc? or LV empriente wallet? decisions decisions [emoji848]


----------



## meowmix318

Breadnbrie said:


> In the mood for summer Burberry banner in pale orchid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427769



Love the color


----------



## Sparkletastic

So easy to wear...black calfskin Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed S/GHW


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3427675
> 
> Kate Spade backpack is in my passenger seat today





Breadnbrie said:


> In the mood for summer Burberry banner in pale orchid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427769





leooh said:


> View attachment 3428001
> 
> shopping after work today... should I go for gucci blue bloom woc or dior diorama woc? or LV empriente wallet? decisions decisions [emoji848]





Sparkletastic said:


> So easy to wear...black calfskin Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed S/GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428203


Another awesome day of bags everyone! 
liznaj~I've never seen 1 of her backpacks in person....yours is a beauty & I love the tassle pulls!
Breadnbrie~this is probably my favorite Burberrry color...gorgeous bag!
leooh~wow girl, you are on a roll! Super cute outfit /ensemble! Wonder what you decided on? Hmmm
Sparkletastic ~ putting your Chanel's aside,  this is my favorite of yours....I just love seeing it.


----------



## gswpurse

out with 2jours today...


----------



## leooh

@Kendie26, i can't decide!!!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> @Kendie26, i can't decide!!!


Ha! I totally get it leooh my dear! Hard to lose with any of the ones you mentioned!!  You'll make the right choice for sure.


----------



## FunBagz

LV and blue suede shoes.


----------



## msd_bags

Furla Plume in saffron.


----------



## liznaj

Sparkletastic said:


> So easy to wear...black calfskin Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed S/GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428203


that mixed metal chain is so special and lovely! 


Kendie26 said:


> liznaj~I've never seen 1 of her backpacks in person....yours is a beauty & I love the tassle pulls!


Thank you Kendie! You're always so kind  


gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3428472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with 2jours today...


Gorgeous! That color is amazing


FunBagz said:


> LV and blue suede shoes.
> View attachment 3428508


Beautiful LV, FunBagz!


msd_bags said:


> Furla Plume in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 3428511


Msd, this color is so good! Love the name as well, saffron is the perfect name for it


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Furla Plume in saffron.
> 
> View attachment 3428511





FunBagz said:


> LV and blue suede shoes.
> View attachment 3428508



Whoa!! These are both STUNNING msd_bags & FunBagz! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

My 1 & only Burberry tote[emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

liznaj said:


> Msd, this color is so good! Love the name as well, saffron is the perfect name for it


Thanks Liz!! It's really a lovely color.


----------



## msd_bags

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa!! These are both STUNNING msd_bags & FunBagz! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]


Thanks Kendie!!



Kendie26 said:


> My 1 & only Burberry tote[emoji4]]


I'm scared because I'm liking Burberry bags more and more...another temptation. What a beauty!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My 1 & only Burberry tote[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428578



this is a special tote, in a great neutral dear


----------



## Breadnbrie

msd_bags said:


> Furla Plume in saffron.
> 
> Gorgeous yellow!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Breadnbrie~this is probably my favorite Burberrry color...gorgeous bag!.


Thank you Kendie! I just saw that they had discontinued the color, so I'm glad I grabbed it!


----------



## Breadnbrie

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color


Thank you! The color makes me so happy too. 

Sorry, I haven't figured out how to multi quote!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Q Natasha.. needed a bigger bag today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> Furla Plume in saffron.
> View attachment 3428511


I absolutely love this tote!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed to the Star Trek convention in Las Vegas with my ThinkGeek "Bag of Holding". LOL!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sparkletastic said:


> Headed to the Star Trek convention in Las Vegas with my ThinkGeek "Bag of Holding". LOL!
> View attachment 3428933



Okay this could be a great bag for someone I know! Where did you get and does it come with all the pins?


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Kendie!!
> 
> 
> I'm scared because I'm liking Burberry bags more and more...another temptation. What a beauty!





leooh said:


> this is a special tote, in a great neutral dear


Thanks much msd_bags & leooh! I fell in love with both the color & texture of this Burberry. Plus it's very lightweight & comfy on shoulder.
Do not be scared msd...do not fear the bag (tehehe!)


----------



## leooh

bringing the lady out today, matches my new wallet don't you think?


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429151
> 
> bringing the lady out today, matches my new wallet don't you think?


Wow your lady is gorgeous! That pearlized leather


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Wow your lady is gorgeous! That pearlized leather



thanks dear liznaj, yes the delicate shine of the leather was love at first sight, esp with light gold hardware. It's a very special bag to me, a real lady!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## lemonopi

I'm going to work  using coach tote bag, i love the space


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429151
> 
> bringing the lady out today, matches my new wallet don't you think?


What a perfect combo leooh! I LOVE these 2 colors together. Your Dior is AMAZING & congrats on your new (Birthday?) wallet beauty!


----------



## tatertot

Going with my old school Chloe Silverado today She's an oldie but a goodie and the leather has broken in beautifully over time. Sorry for the giant pic!


----------



## leooh

tatertot said:


> View attachment 3429659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with my old school Chloe Silverado today She's an oldie but a goodie and the leather has broken in beautifully over time. Sorry for the giant pic!



deliciously buttery soft leather[emoji106]


----------



## Molly0

Oldie Chanel


----------



## jax818

My lovely Mansur Gavriel ballerina mini bucket.  It's been my go to everyday minimalistic bag.


----------



## Maracucha

taking my black guccissima sukey for my b-day lunch!!!


----------



## leooh

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3430161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my black guccissima sukey for my b-day lunch!!!



happy birthday dear! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji253]


----------



## Maracucha

leooh said:


> happy birthday dear! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji253]



Thank you[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## leooh

it's a little short for crossbody, but I'll rock it anyway[emoji126]


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in beige calf.


----------



## liznaj

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3430161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my black guccissima sukey for my b-day lunch!!!


Happy birthday! 


leooh said:


> View attachment 3430394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a little short for crossbody, but I'll rock it anyway[emoji126]


You look fab! Definitely rocking it



msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in beige calf.
> View attachment 3430513


Looks like a great bag, msd  wonderful neutral.


----------



## Monique1004

1st out for my new Valextra.


----------



## Maracucha

leooh said:


> View attachment 3430394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a little short for crossbody, but I'll rock it anyway[emoji126]



You rock it!! Love that blue[emoji173]️


----------



## Maracucha

liznaj said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Thanks[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Monique1004 said:


> 1st out for my new Valextra.
> View attachment 3430519
> View attachment 3430520



This bag is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> View attachment 3429659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with my old school Chloe Silverado today She's an oldie but a goodie and the leather has broken in beautifully over time. Sorry for the giant pic!


Fab pic....gorgeous color & hardware....LOVE "oldie" Chloe's...she's a keeper for sure!


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> My lovely Mansur Gavriel ballerina mini bucket.  It's been my go to everyday minimalistic bag.
> View attachment 3429965


I'm so intrigued by the MG line & really want 1 of these someday....yours is perfect!


----------



## Kendie26

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3430161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my black guccissima sukey for my b-day lunch!!!


Great bag...looks fab on you! My special HAPPY BIRTHDAY wishes to you Maracucha! 
1


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> 1st out for my new Valextra.
> View attachment 3430519
> View attachment 3430520


Ahhhhhh this is utterly drop dead gorgeous, what a COLOR!!!! I love your dress (or skirt?) print too!! STUNNING!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3430394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a little short for crossbody, but I'll rock it anyway[emoji126]


WHOA, you are SO ROCKIN' it beautiful Birthday Girlie!! I LOVE IT....you look AMAZING. That skirt is incredible too! So happy for you...I feel like I was with your bday celebration the last few days! xoxo


----------



## Mimmy

Monique1004 said:


> 1st out for my new Valextra.
> View attachment 3430519
> View attachment 3430520



Gorgeous bag and color, Monique!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA, you are SO ROCKIN' it beautiful Birthday Girlie!! I LOVE IT....you look AMAZING. That skirt is incredible too! So happy for you...I feel like I was with your bday celebration the last few days! xoxo



hehe i feel like old friends with you too my dear friend, sharing my birthday treats with you[emoji322]it's astrology! [emoji16]


----------



## aisyaj

mulberry lily


----------



## Camaro Chic

Turquoise Sofia Coppola PM at sunrise yoga on Barefoot Beach. Soaking up the warmth before another month in Scotland.


----------



## leooh

Camaro Chic said:


> Turquoise Sofia Coppola PM at sunrise yoga on Barefoot Beach. Soaking up the warmth before another month in Scotland.



turqoise SC is so rare! it's perfect against the sea!


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> Great bag...looks fab on you! My special HAPPY BIRTHDAY wishes to you Maracucha!
> 1



Thanks Kendie26!! I had a blast[emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## smarts

Proenza Schouler PS1 Tote


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:


----------



## Maracucha

Camaro Chic said:


> Turquoise Sofia Coppola PM at sunrise yoga on Barefoot Beach. Soaking up the warmth before another month in Scotland.



Indeed a rare color but spectacular!!


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel in red today...


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey ladies! Using my new dolce and gabbana lemon wallet. I was addicted to their lemon collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

Camaro Chic said:


> Turquoise Sofia Coppola PM at sunrise yoga on Barefoot Beach. Soaking up the warmth before another month in Scotland.


This is just soooooo dreamy! What a drool worthy color! LOVELY!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Chanel in red today...
> View attachment 3430879


this pic makes my heart sing! LOVE your whole look...so classy & chic!


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3430733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mulberry lily





leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430873


HOORAY ...2 fab Mulberry's in 1 day....Adore them both ladies! (major Mulb fan here)


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> this pic makes my heart sing! LOVE your whole look...so classy & chic!



Thank you, Kendie!  You always have such nice words to share


----------



## Breadnbrie

My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.


----------



## aisyaj

Kendie26 said:


> HOORAY ...2 fab Mulberry's in 1 day....Adore them both ladies! (major Mulb fan here)



Thank you Kendie26. You are so lovely [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431094
> View attachment 3431095



perfect shade of red!


----------



## leooh

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430873



that plaque in front is so intricate and romantic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay this could be a great bag for someone I know! Where did you get and does it come with all the pins?


It's from ThinkGeek it comes with the Thinkgeek and monkey pins. 
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1a...e=&network=g&gclid=CPyc_9vqqM4CFUaBfgod988BDA


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> HOORAY ...2 fab Mulberry's in 1 day....Adore them both ladies! (major Mulb fan here)





leooh said:


> that plaque in front is so intricate and romantic!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

T





Sparkletastic said:


> It's from ThinkGeek it comes with the Thinkgeek and monkey pins.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1a...e=&network=g&gclid=CPyc_9vqqM4CFUaBfgod988BDA


Thx! [emoji3]


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh this is utterly drop dead gorgeous, what a COLOR!!!! I love your dress (or skirt?) print too!! STUNNING!



Thank you~ I'm very much in love with it. BTW it's a dress.


----------



## myluvofbags

Breadnbrie said:


> My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431094
> View attachment 3431095


Congratulations, love the color!


----------



## Norwegianwood

Well..it's not really the bag I'm carrying today, but this bag is very much on my mind today. My new-to-me Pochette Accesosoires in Multicolor Blanc❤️ I just picked it up at the post office and let me tell you guys...it's in mint condition! I'm so happy! This is my very first Multicolor piece in my LV collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431094
> View attachment 3431095


WHOA!!! I am so so sooooo LOVING this bag. What a true Beaut! That red is really perfect & totally adore the "kelly bag" shape. SO FABULOUS!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my beloved Bal Shearling City again


----------



## FunBagz

Blue Bal Town today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431094
> View attachment 3431095


Just jawdropping. Beautiful red bag! Love the top handle too


Norwegianwood said:


> View attachment 3431689
> View attachment 3431688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well..it's not really the bag I'm carrying today, but this bag is very much on my mind today. My new-to-me Pochette Accesosoires in Multicolor Blanc❤️ I just picked it up at the post office and let me tell you guys...it's in mint condition! I'm so happy! This is my very first Multicolor piece in my LV collection.


Congrats! What a special piece


Pollie-Jean said:


> my beloved Bal Shearling City again


Great Bal, Pollie-Jean 


FunBagz said:


> Blue Bal Town today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3431798


 that color! Happy Friday, FunBagz


----------



## BeachBagGal

FunBagz said:


> Blue Bal Town today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3431798



LOVE that color!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Thank you everyone!! I love how the red gives a pop of color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe Carrying it today again


----------



## Breadnbrie

FunBagz said:


> Blue Bal Town today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3431798


Such a fun shade of blue!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Mini Bennett in Floral Burgundy.


----------



## Kendie26

BV Disco... I adore this mini bag [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3431984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!! I love how the red gives a pop of color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe Carrying it today again


I seriously want your bag!!! I could never get tired of seeing it. So incredible for your pop of color


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> my beloved Bal Shearling City again





FunBagz said:


> Blue Bal Town today.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3431798


YAY! Double Balenciaga love today w/ both of your beauties...LOVE both of them Pollie-Jean & FunBagz!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Breadnbrie said:


> My long-searched new red bag! Gucci bamboo daily leather top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431094
> View attachment 3431095



I've been trying to resist buying this beauty. Congratulations! [emoji177]


----------



## leooh

out to work at 6.30am


----------



## Breadnbrie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I've been trying to resist buying this beauty. Congratulations! [emoji177]



Thank you so much! I gave in because I was afraid it would get discontinued, and I don't see this shade of red every day!  



Kendie26 said:


> I seriously want your bag!!! I could never get tired of seeing it. So incredible for your pop of color



Thank you Kendie! The color makes me so happy!


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3432359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out to work at 6.30am


It's so pretty and looks so versatile! I've had my eye on the speedy in the empriente but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Enjoy it


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> It's so pretty and looks so versatile! I've had my eye on the speedy in the empriente but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Enjoy it



Thank you dear, it has a spacious tummy despite it's mini size! It's super cute too, and empriente is such a carefree leather. some are worried of the gold lettering wearing off but I decided to stay cool about this potential issue[emoji4]


----------



## beachkaka

Love this baby, weatherproof.


----------



## Pessie

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3431984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!! I love how the red gives a pop of color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe Carrying it today again


This is beautiful   I really think Gucci does a superb red!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out for DH birthday dinner w/Balenciaga clutch (w/JC cupcake charm)


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for DH birthday dinner w/Balenciaga clutch (w/JC cupcake charm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433148





bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3433428



love the cupcake and aeroplane charms!


----------



## bakeacookie

leooh said:


> love the cupcake and aeroplane charms!



Thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3433428



Love it and looks like you finally got your Chanel airplane keychain


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> Love it and looks like you finally got your Chanel airplane keychain



Thanks! And yes I did! Haha.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! And yes I did! Haha.



I love it  glad you got this little treasure. Now I want one. Maybe I will be lucky and find it at the next sale.


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> I love it  glad you got this little treasure. Now I want one. Maybe I will be lucky and find it at the next sale.



Hope you find one!


----------



## Maracucha

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3431984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!! I love how the red gives a pop of color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe Carrying it today again



Stunnig!! You nailed the black&white with that bag[emoji106]


----------



## leooh

going for a buffet, in honour of my nephew's birthday[emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going for a buffet, in honour of my nephew's birthday[emoji322]





Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3431984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone!! I love how the red gives a pop of color to my otherwise neutral wardrobe Carrying it today again





leooh said:


> love the cupcake and aeroplane charms!


leooh darlin', adore your Gucci !! I wish I could see that beautiful red color next to Breadnbrie's beautiful red Gucci bag...I'm not knowledgeable about Gucci but they are both magnificent reds. (oh & thanks leooh on my cupcake charm ~she's much prettier than the real cupcakes I made yesterday, that's for sure!) 
@Breadnbrie  CONGRATS on your fabulous pic being featured in the PF roundup!! That bag truly is TDF.


----------



## leooh

matching outfits today!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433509
> View attachment 3433510
> 
> matching outfits today!


Ahhh  this!! Your girls are SO PRECIOUS!!! They are just gorgeous like Mommy....love their expressions! They must love to "model" & play dressup with all of your stunning bags


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh  this!! Your girls are SO PRECIOUS!!! They are just gorgeous like Mommy....love their expressions! They must love to "model" & play dressup with all of your stunning bags



thank you dear, haha they do love to model my bags... And they are definitely better models than me


----------



## Mariapia

leooh said:


> thank you dear, haha they do love to model my bags... And they are definitely better models than me


And they will be TPF members in a few years time.....


----------



## liznaj

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3433428


Love the new charm!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3433485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going for a buffet, in honour of my nephew's birthday[emoji322]


Oooh la la love this red! the girls are adorable too  Cuties all around!


----------



## leooh

Mariapia said:


> And they will be TPF members in a few years time.....



haha indeed, but I think my hubby will shudder at that thought!



liznaj said:


> Love the new charm!
> 
> Oooh la la love this red! the girls are adorable too  Cuties all around!



thank you dear, they are my pride and joy


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved Mulbery mini Lily-she's great for so many occasions ( dress up /formal, casual, running around & our 3mile walks!) [emoji4]happy Sunday dear TPF'rs!


----------



## leooh

my dear kendie26, i love the colour and finish of this darling mini lily! happy sunday!


----------



## Maracucha

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433509
> View attachment 3433510
> 
> matching outfits today!



You all are georgeous!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## liznaj

Happy Sunday, everyone!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved Mulbery mini Lily-she's great for so many occasions ( dress up /formal, casual, running around & our 3mile walks!) [emoji4]happy Sunday dear TPF'rs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433592
> View attachment 3433593


What an adorable bag! I love how varied your collection is, kendie!


----------



## leooh

Maracucha said:


> You all are georgeous!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



thank you maracucha![emoji8]


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3433630
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!



dear liznaj, you have the best bags around! love your tri-colour LD mini!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Relaxing fishing day at a lake with my two babies, my SO and this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going for a buffet, in honour of my nephew's birthday[emoji322]


Can i say it's cutiful? Lol


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3433509
> View attachment 3433510
> 
> matching outfits today!


Your girls are adorable!! Love the red also Gucci probably makes my favorite red ever!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved Mulbery mini Lily-she's great for so many occasions ( dress up /formal, casual, running around & our 3mile walks!) [emoji4]happy Sunday dear TPF'rs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433592
> View attachment 3433593


Beautiful! It looks like it fits quite a bit more than you would think. Maybe I need to have a look at mulberry for a clutch as I don't have one yet!


----------



## Breadnbrie

dangerouscurves said:


> Relaxing fishing day at a lake with my two babies, my SO and this bag.
> View attachment 3433656


Gorgeous shot!! Love the red against the blue water. That pebbled leather looks beautiful as well. I'm eyeing a YSL sac de jour in pebbled leather, any opinions on the quality and durability?


----------



## Maracucha

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3433630
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!



Can't decide what I love more, the bag? The wedges?? Ohh MY!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106] Happy Sunday!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Breadnbrie said:


> Gorgeous shot!! Love the red against the blue water. That pebbled leather looks beautiful as well. I'm eyeing a YSL sac de jour in pebbled leather, any opinions on the quality and durability?



Thank you! YSL quality varies a lot and you don't know which one you'll get. We have a thread on YSL forum about their quality and different members reported different experiences. I have 2 YSL bags, well actually 3 but I returned one due to quality issue and have different experiences regarding the quality.


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> dear liznaj, you have the best bags around! love your tri-colour LD mini!


Thank you leooh!!  i love my Dior items dearly!


dangerouscurves said:


> Relaxing fishing day at a lake with my two babies, my SO and this bag.
> View attachment 3433656


Sounds like a wonderful day! Gorgeous bag to accompany you 


Maracucha said:


> Can't decide what I love more, the bag? The wedges?? Ohh MY!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106] Happy Sunday!


Thank you Maracucha! Happy Sunday


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> thank you dear, haha they do love to model my bags... And they are definitely better models than me


they are fabulously adorable models, but YOU are also a gorgeous purse model too!!! Work it girl, work it!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3433630
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!


FANTASTIC!!! You & leooh (@leooh) are making me want a lady Dior bag really bad! OMG those killer shoes too...you go girl


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Relaxing fishing day at a lake with my two babies, my SO and this bag.
> View attachment 3433656


HOLY COW WHAT A BREATHTAKING BAG & PIC!!! Hope you are having best time ever "DC!" You always take such amazing pics!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> my dear kendie26, i love the colour and finish of this darling mini lily! happy sunday!





liznaj said:


> What an adorable bag! I love how varied your collection is, kendie!





Breadnbrie said:


> Beautiful! It looks like it fits quite a bit more than you would think. Maybe I need to have a look at mulberry for a clutch as I don't have one yet!


Thankyou ever so kindly ladies!
leooh~this color is a special one for Mulberry...called "Mushroom Metallic"...the sheen on it is beautiful.
liznaj~thankyou & back at you on your collection!
Breadnbrie~it can hold a good amount for the tiniest of mini bags (it does NOT fit an iPhone 6plus+ though). If you only need a few essentials & you like crossbody handsfree, this 1 may be a nice option for you.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> they are fabulously adorable models, but YOU are also a gorgeous purse model too!!! Work it girl, work it!



dear kendie, so sweet[emoji8]



Kendie26 said:


> FANTASTIC!!! You & leooh (@leooh) are making me want a lady Dior bag really bad! OMG those killer shoes too...you go girl



you know you need a little Dior in your life[emoji4]
come on, join us![emoji6]



Kendie26 said:


> Thankyou ever so kindly ladies!
> leooh~this color is a special one for Mulberry...called "Mushroom Metallic"...the sheen on it is beautiful.
> liznaj~thankyou & back at you on your collection!
> Breadnbrie~it can hold a good amount for the tiniest of mini bags (it does NOT fit an iPhone 6plus+ though). If you only need a few essentials & you like crossbody handsfree, this 1 may be a nice option for you.



the metallic sheen is indeed very special![emoji106]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.


----------



## Kendie26

[emoji173]️MZW & [emoji173]️Frankie...fab color! Best luck [emoji256]starting grad school![emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️MZW & [emoji173]️Frankie...fab color! Best luck [emoji256]starting grad school![emoji106][emoji4]





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.



Oops I forgot to hit quote (above) on you HopelessBagGirl


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> dear kendie, so sweet[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> you know you need a little Dior in your life[emoji4]
> come on, join us![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> the metallic sheen is indeed very special![emoji106]



[emoji23][emoji23]ha! If I take the plunge  on  Dior-I'll be asking your opinions dearest leooh [emoji8]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> HOLY COW WHAT A BREATHTAKING BAG & PIC!!! Hope you are having best time ever "DC!" You always take such amazing pics!



Thank you, Hun!!! [emoji8]. What would I do without my iPhone. Lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved Mulbery mini Lily-she's great for so many occasions ( dress up /formal, casual, running around & our 3mile walks!) [emoji4]happy Sunday dear TPF'rs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433592
> View attachment 3433593



Girl! I like your cards holder. Where did you get it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]ha! If I take the plunge  on  Dior-I'll be asking your opinions dearest leooh [emoji8]



haha I only have one, you will need to ask averagejoe's expert opinion on the Dior forum[emoji4] and I think liznaj is much more qualified than me!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! I like your cards holder. Where did you get it? If you don't mind me asking.


You are sweet DC (& of course I don't mind you asking!) I bought that Gucci Blooms card holder from my.theresa.com website (ordered it at the same time when I bought my Balenciaga mini A4 bag...I couldn't resist that card holder with the floral print


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> You are sweet DC (& of course I don't mind you asking!) I bought that Gucci Blooms card holder from my.theresa.com website (ordered it at the same time when I bought my Balenciaga mini A4 bag...I couldn't resist that card holder with the floral print



Thank you for the information. It's really beautiful! I think I'm gonna get one my self. [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the information. It's really beautiful! I think I'm gonna get one my self. [emoji8]


good for you! You will LOVE it!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Oops I forgot to hit quote (above) on you HopelessBagGirl


Thank you!!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> FANTASTIC!!! You & leooh (@leooh) are making me want a lady Dior bag really bad! OMG those killer shoes too...you go girl


Aww thank you Kendie, you are so kind!  Dior bags are lovely, I would love to add another to my collection 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.


Wow good luck! What a pretty MZW to keep you company in school.


----------



## meowmix318

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.



Great color and good luck to a good school year


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks! 
I only had one class today but it was good! First class in fifteen years!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

oldie but goodie, hard to believe she's 10+ years old...


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> oldie but goodie, hard to believe she's 10+ years old...


Indeed a "goodie"....she's pristine! Love the strap & your red, white, & blue ribbon!  Great pic


----------



## hellokimmiee

Wrong thread [emoji849]


----------



## leooh

myluvofbags said:


> oldie but goodie, hard to believe she's 10+ years old...



this is very nostalgic, brings me back to my first coach bag she's beautiful and yes I love the ribbon on it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lunch on Polk Street, San Francisco.  Dooney saffiano zip zip satchel


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch on Polk Street, San Francisco.  Dooney saffiano zip zip satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435042


WOW that is another too die for red bag.....what a true beauty!! Love the braids on the pull tabs. Lucky you in SF (1 of my top 3 cities)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> WOW that is another too die for red bag.....what a true beauty!! Love the braids on the pull tabs. Lucky you in SF (1 of my top 3 cities)



Thank you Kendie!

I LOVE red handbags!  This one is my current favorite! And I LOVE SF! I moved to Oakland a little over two years ago from the Chicago area. My sister lives in SF.  I usually spend 3 days a week in the city with her.


----------



## ninama

_Older Suarez in soft, low-luster alligator. Love this bag and will use it until it's destroyed. I try to behave like a lady, but I'm really hard on accessories and probably shouldn't have nice things. (The heck with that!)_


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Indeed a "goodie"....she's pristine! Love the strap & your red, white, & blue ribbon!  Great pic


Thanks, hard to believe she's so old, lol the quality is pretty amazing 


leooh said:


> this is very nostalgic, brings me back to my first coach bag she's beautiful and yes I love the ribbon on it!


Yes this one brings back memories everytime...thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch on Polk Street, San Francisco.  Dooney saffiano zip zip satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435042


Love the red! And the material looks easy to care for


----------



## RuedeNesle

myluvofbags said:


> Love the red! And the material looks easy to care for



Thank you Myluvofbags! 
The leather is no/low maintenance! I feel comfortable carrying it near........me!


----------



## Odebdo

My Massaccesi midi zip Selene in rust vachetta leather with marine lining...that peek of the lining just makes me happy!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Reed Krakoff boxer & Kate Spade coin purse.


----------



## leooh

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3435566
> 
> 
> My Massaccesi midi zip Selene in rust vachetta leather with marine lining...that peek of the lining just makes me happy!



the leather looks buttery soft! and the lining is so gorgeous!


----------



## leooh

Shan9jtsy said:


> View attachment 3435637
> 
> Reed Krakoff boxer & Kate Spade coin purse.



Very unique looking bag, and how cute is that coin purse[emoji4]


----------



## liznaj

Shan9jtsy said:


> View attachment 3435637
> 
> Reed Krakoff boxer & Kate Spade coin purse.


Oh I love this! Beautiful color on a beautiful bag. The little coin purse looks great on it too


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3435566
> 
> 
> My Massaccesi midi zip Selene in rust vachetta leather with marine lining...that peek of the lining just makes me happy!


Beautiful!! I have one in this lining too, but the bag has top zipper closure, so the marine doesn't show itself as much.


----------



## leooh

school holiday today, so I'm bring my girls (and boy[emoji6]) out for movies!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> school holiday today, so I'm bring my girls (and boy[emoji6]) out for movies!


 that blue! The hardware! Love everything about this bag  have fun!


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.



I bought this bag too!  I love it. I've been wearing it everyday for the last month.


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> that blue! The hardware! Love everything about this bag  have fun!



thanks dear liznaj[emoji8]


----------



## myluvofbags

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> school holiday today, so I'm bring my girls (and boy[emoji6]) out for movies!


This blue is fabulous, enjoy your family day


----------



## leechiyong

My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:


----------



## LoeweLee

My Prada with LV monogram strap


----------



## meowmix318

leechiyong said:


> My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435977



Love the color and who doesn't love good ol' Pez


----------



## leooh

leechiyong said:


> My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435977



love love love your x mini milla!


----------



## leooh

myluvofbags said:


> This blue is fabulous, enjoy your family day



thanks myluvofbags, we did a little shopping too... lady essentials for me and a bag full of presents for Teacher's Day next month...


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3435800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> school holiday today, so I'm bring my girls (and boy[emoji6]) out for movies!


GORGEOUS pic...love seeing brown & blue together//perfect combo!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435977


Now THAT is a blue! HOLY WOW...drop dead BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kendie26

My Balenciaga mini A4 zip around


----------



## Dmurphy1

Gorgeous bag Kendie !!


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435977



Beautiful bag, leechiyong! What a cute little Pez charm!


----------



## liznaj

leechiyong said:


> My MCM X-mini Milla with a tiny Pez dispenser charm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435977


Oh that blue  ... What a cute MCM Milla too!! Adorable in this size. 


Kendie26 said:


> My Balenciaga mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436116


Beautiful bag as always, Kendie! How are you liking the bag's functionality? I was considering this when I bought my mini city but went for the city instead.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> My Balenciaga mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436116



 this color!


----------



## leechiyong

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color and who doesn't love good ol' Pez





leooh said:


> love love love your x mini milla!





Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is a blue! HOLY WOW...drop dead BEAUTIFUL!





Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, leechiyong! What a cute little Pez charm!





liznaj said:


> Oh that blue  ... What a cute MCM Milla too!! Adorable in this size.


Thank you!


----------



## eiiv

leooh said:


> thanks myluvofbags, we did a little shopping too... lady essentials for me and a bag full of presents for Teacher's Day next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436037


Oh wow. That big pink fluffy bunny backpack!


----------



## leooh

eiiv said:


> Oh wow. That big pink fluffy bunny backpack!



haha that was my girl's backpack, soft and fluffy as a pillow


----------



## eiiv

leooh said:


> haha that was my girl's backpack, soft and fluffy as a pillow


Lucky girl! My backpacks as a kid weren't that cute. XD


----------



## leechiyong

My Ferragamo coin purse that I converted to a teeny tiny bag and my much needed dose of coffee:


----------



## myluvofbags

leooh said:


> thanks myluvofbags, we did a little shopping too... lady essentials for me and a bag full of presents for Teacher's Day next month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436037


Sounds like you had an amazing day and so thoughtful for teachers day


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> My Balenciaga mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436116


What a great neutral, love the hardware details, adds a cool vibe to the bag


----------



## myluvofbags

leechiyong said:


> My Ferragamo coin purse that I converted to a teeny tiny bag and my much needed dose of coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436372


This is too cute!


----------



## leechiyong

myluvofbags said:


> This is too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag Kendie !!





liznaj said:


> Oh that blue  ... What a cute MCM Milla too!! Adorable in this size.
> 
> Beautiful bag as always, Kendie! How are you liking the bag's functionality? I was considering this when I bought my mini city but went for the city instead.





FunBagz said:


> this color!





myluvofbags said:


> What a great neutral, love the hardware details, adds a cool vibe to the bag


Many thank you's dear friends!
Dmurphy~my PA girl!! Thank you! Where have you been woman? Hope all is wondeful in your neck of the woods!
liznaj~I adore this bag & it functions quite well for me.It's easy crossbody strap when I need it but I like it handheld & over shoulder w/ strap too. Even though it's considered "mini" size it def holds quite a bit (ie-my largest wallet, large sunglass case, & much more). The mini city is adorbs too!!
Funbagz~thanks & it was exactly that at first...the color drew me in first & foremost
myluvofbags~it really is  a fab neutral/year round color...thank you kindly!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> My Ferragamo coin purse that I converted to a teeny tiny bag and my much needed dose of coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436372


super cute! LOVE Ferragamo quality


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Many thank you's dear friends!
> Dmurphy~my PA girl!! Thank you! Where have you been woman? Hope all is wondeful in your neck of the woods!
> liznaj~I adore this bag & it functions quite well for me.It's easy crossbody strap when I need it but I like it handheld & over shoulder w/ strap too. Even though it's considered "mini" size it def holds quite a bit (ie-my largest wallet, large sunglass case, & much more). The mini city is adorbs too!!
> Funbagz~thanks & it was exactly that at first...the color drew me in first & foremost
> myluvofbags~it really is  a fab neutral/year round color...thank you kindly!


Hey there Kendie !! Been working (and purse shopping of course ). Jungle like humidity in PA today eeeeshhhhhh  Hope all is well !!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Oh boy I've been bad this month! I ended up exchanging the red Gucci for the Fendi petite 2jours. I've realized that I need to carry the bag around for a few days to really get the feel for it, which is why I try to buy only from stores with a good return policy   So far I'm loving it and am fairly sure I am keeping, it's the smallest bag I own but surprisingly I'm not missing the large size. Here she is!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh boy I've been bad this month! I ended up exchanging the red Gucci for the Fendi petite 2jours. I've realized that I need to carry the bag around for a few days to really get the feel for it, which is why I try to buy only from stores with a good return policy   So far I'm loving it and am fairly sure I am keeping, it's the smallest bag I own but surprisingly I'm not missing the large size. Here she is!


OOO-MMM-GGG!!! You did not return THAT red Gucci? I was seriously lusting over it & it went to the top of my list. Dare I ask what was it about the bag that didn't suit your fancy Breadnbrie? Anyway, your new Fendi is BEAUTIFUL....another stunning red.....looks really great/perfect size on you! CONGRATS!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> OOO-MMM-GGG!!! You did not return THAT red Gucci? I was seriously lusting over it & it went to the top of my list. Dare I ask what was it about the bag that didn't suit your fancy Breadnbrie? Anyway, your new Fendi is BEAUTIFUL....another stunning red.....looks really great/perfect size on you! CONGRATS!


It was so hard because I loved that color and the leather so much, but the top handle and shoulder strap were just not comfortable to hold for more than 30 minutes, especially when elbow-carried. I also tend to reach into my bag a lot to get stuff out as I'm holding it, so I had issues with the flap, as well as the small tapered opening.  I'm still kind of sad it didn't work out, but I do love my new fendi!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> It was so hard because I loved that color and the leather so much, but the top handle and shoulder strap were just not comfortable to hold for more than 30 minutes, especially when elbow-carried. I also tend to reach into my bag a lot to get stuff out as I'm holding it, so I had issues with the flap, as well as the small tapered opening.  I'm still kind of sad it didn't work out, but I do love my new fendi!


Thanks for your info...I truly appreciate it! Glad you found a fabulous red that you love. Enjoy her & all the best!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh boy I've been bad this month! I ended up exchanging the red Gucci for the Fendi petite 2jours. I've realized that I need to carry the bag around for a few days to really get the feel for it, which is why I try to buy only from stores with a good return policy   So far I'm loving it and am fairly sure I am keeping, it's the smallest bag I own but surprisingly I'm not missing the large size. Here she is!



I love it!!! such a handsome red bag too! Kinda know what you mean about backpacks...


----------



## leooh

needed to be light today at work... lv speedy b 20


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> super cute! LOVE Ferragamo quality


Thank you!  Ferragamo is amazing.  Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## eiiv

Beautiful red and is that turquoise lining inside? OMG. That color contrast. So lovely~~~
Sometimes seeing all these beautiful red bags makes me consider getting that one red bag that will make me see stars. Haha. 


Breadnbrie said:


> Oh boy I've been bad this month! I ended up exchanging the red Gucci for the Fendi petite 2jours. I've realized that I need to carry the bag around for a few days to really get the feel for it, which is why I try to buy only from stores with a good return policy   So far I'm loving it and am fairly sure I am keeping, it's the smallest bag I own but surprisingly I'm not missing the large size. Here she is!


----------



## leechiyong

My SDJ Toy and candy check Burberry umbrella I've had forever:


----------



## myluvofbags

leechiyong said:


> My SDJ Toy and candy check Burberry umbrella I've had forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437215


What an adorable bag and love the pop of pink


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> My SDJ Toy and candy check Burberry umbrella I've had forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437215



I'm soooooo in love with your beautiful bag! That color!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Rain threats all day, so my Tod's G Line tote


----------



## liznaj

leechiyong said:


> My SDJ Toy and candy check Burberry umbrella I've had forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437215


Omg it's sooooo cute in the toy size! And that color  you have amazing bags!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Rain threats all day, so my Tod's G Line tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437259


Nice weather friendly bag, dear! And that orchid in the background is gorgeous. I just killed yet another orchid plant, so I'll just admire yours and give up on my brown thumbs


----------



## Designervintage

These bad boy's [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Nice weather friendly bag, dear! And that orchid in the background is gorgeous. I just killed yet another orchid plant, so I'll just admire yours and give up on my brown thumbs


you are so sweet, thank you liznaj! Grrrr so sorry to hear about your orchid though. Maybe it was diseased somehow (?) I've loved & cared for orchids for well over 20 years. Most are pretty simple with weekly watering & monthly feritlizing, & proper lighting....but some are just temperamental & nothing you can do can save them.  Wish you best luck if you decide to try again!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> you are so sweet, thank you liznaj! Grrrr so sorry to hear about your orchid though. Maybe it was diseased somehow (?) I've loved & cared for orchids for well over 20 years. Most are pretty simple with weekly watering & monthly feritlizing, & proper lighting....but some are just temperamental & nothing you can do can save them.  Wish you best luck if you decide to try again!


Wow! 20 years! 
That was my second try, it did stay alive much longer than my first  I would like to try ferns next, we'll see how these brown thumbs do. Thanks for the luck, kendie


----------



## meowmix318

My vintage Kelly and Fendi purse strap (my little girl's paw is on the right and sorry for a messy background)


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3437448
> 
> 
> My vintage Kelly and Fendi purse strap (my little girl's paw is on the right and sorry for a messy background)


And whose sweet fluffy butts on the left??


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> And whose sweet fluffy butts on the left??



Lol that is actually a cuddle clone of my girl dog (the one paw on the right). Cuddle clone is a company that can make a stuffed animal replica of your dog.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh boy I've been bad this month! I ended up exchanging the red Gucci for the Fendi petite 2jours. I've realized that I need to carry the bag around for a few days to really get the feel for it, which is why I try to buy only from stores with a good return policy   So far I'm loving it and am fairly sure I am keeping, it's the smallest bag I own but surprisingly I'm not missing the large size. Here she is!



Love it!!!!


----------



## leooh

casual friday today, going light again with red gucci soho disco. Red bags unite! any red bags joining me today?[emoji16][emoji173]️


----------



## liznaj

Chanel mini flap for date night with DH


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3437648
> 
> Chanel mini flap for date night with DH


beautiful mini, so classic! enjoy your romantic date night dear liznaj


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> beautiful mini, so classic! enjoy your romantic date night dear liznaj


Thank you, leooh! Your gucci is beautiful!! Love red bags


----------



## smarts

My Celine Luggage Tote


----------



## leooh

smarts said:


> My Celine Luggage Tote
> View attachment 3437694



oooh, I love this colour combi!


----------



## smarts

leooh said:


> oooh, I love this colour combi!



Thank you. I'm quite in love with her as well. The only big concern I have is I don't use her as often as I'd like because of the denim transfer onto the white leather. BUT when I do pull her out I'm in [emoji173]️ all over again!!


----------



## leechiyong

myluvofbags said:


> What an adorable bag and love the pop of pink





Kendie26 said:


> I'm soooooo in love with your beautiful bag! That color!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





liznaj said:


> Omg it's sooooo cute in the toy size! And that color  you have amazing bags!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sparkletastic

beachkaka said:


> Love this baby, weatherproof.
> View attachment 3432682


Love it!


Pessie said:


> This is beautiful   I really think Gucci does a superb red!


I agree. Gucci does the very best red!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3433485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going for a buffet, in honour of my nephew's birthday[emoji322]


Wonderful! I am so tempted to change from my red small Gucci soho shoulder bag to the red disco like you have. Just ADORABLE! 


liznaj said:


> View attachment 3433630
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone!


You know I love the bag and those shoes!


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> Lol that is actually a cuddle clone of my girl dog (the one paw on the right). Cuddle clone is a company that can make a stuffed animal replica of your dog.


Lol  very  sweet


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3437648
> 
> Chanel mini flap for date night with DH


YESthere's no better bag for date night than your PERFECT beauty!! She is just awesome!  I usually bring my black mini reissue out for our friday night date nights as well!


----------



## Kendie26

smarts said:


> My Celine Luggage Tote
> View attachment 3437694


 major fan! Love your colors in this combo! Such a fantastic bag!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Rain threats all day, so my Tod's G Line tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437259



You are living a charmed life for certain, Kendie! Beautiful bags and beautiful flowers! [emoji257][emoji162][emoji259]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> You are living a charmed life for certain, Kendie! Beautiful bags and beautiful flowers! [emoji257][emoji162][emoji259]


You are just the sweetest...I adore you Mimmy! Back at you on both accounts as well (especially your magical coral hibiscus that puts me in a zen trance EVERY time I see it!!) xoxoI do feel much gratitude for not only my bags, but for seeing everyone else's beautiful bags & for all the warm, fun connections that I've had on tPF (& you my dear are clearly 1 of them!)


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> You are just the sweetest...I adore you Mimmy! Back at you on both accounts as well (especially your magical coral hibiscus that puts me in a zen trance EVERY time I see it!!) xoxoI do feel much gratitude for not only my bags, but for seeing everyone else's beautiful bags & for all the warm, fun connections that I've had on tPF (& you my dear are clearly 1 of them!)



Thank you, Kendie for being such a positive presence! The wonderful threads that I participate on, are a welcome oasis from a sometimes stressful world! [emoji289]


----------



## smarts

Kendie26 said:


> major fan! Love your colors in this combo! Such a fantastic bag!



Thank you Kendie26! I'm quite happy with the color combo on this bag. She's a hard act to follow if I decide to get another Luggage Tote.  [emoji6][emoji846]


----------



## lms910

New Vibrato BBag in the passenger seat!


----------



## Breadnbrie

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437895
> 
> 
> New Vibrato BBag in the passenger seat!



Major love!! The leather looks great!!


----------



## liznaj

smarts said:


> My Celine Luggage Tote
> View attachment 3437694


Gorgeous! What a unique color combination too. 


Sparkletastic said:


> You know I love the bag and those shoes!


Thank you Sparkle!  


Kendie26 said:


> YESthere's no better bag for date night than your PERFECT beauty!! She is just awesome!  I usually bring my black mini reissue out for our friday night date nights as well!


Thank you Kendie!! Agreed, perfect date night bag! Your mini reissue is TDF!  


lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437895
> 
> 
> New Vibrato BBag in the passenger seat!


Wow wow wow!  Sooo beautiful! That leather looks so good.


----------



## Kendie26

My "basher" tote  for bad weather days ~ a rather old DKNY[emoji4]Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous! What a unique color combination too.
> 
> Thank you Sparkle!
> 
> Thank you Kendie!! Agreed, perfect date night bag! Your mini reissue is TDF!
> 
> Wow wow wow!  Sooo beautiful! That leather looks so good.





lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437895
> 
> 
> New Vibrato BBag in the passenger seat!





smarts said:


> Thank you Kendie26! I'm quite happy with the color combo on this bag. She's a hard act to follow if I decide to get another Luggage Tote.  [emoji6][emoji846]





Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Kendie for being such a positive presence! The wonderful threads that I participate on, are a welcome oasis from a sometimes stressful world! [emoji289]


THANK YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Liznaj-your bags are all TDF!
lms910-go Bal! STUNNING new vibrato leather-congrats-she's AMAZING! [emoji119][emoji322]
Smarts-she would def be hard to beat! [emoji173]️that tricolor combo, BIGTIME!
Mimmy-back at you & totally agree! You & your beautiful pics are like an oasis! [emoji8]


----------



## anthrosphere

Carrying my Saint Laurent baby duffle today.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ninama said:


> _Older Suarez in soft, low-luster alligator. Love this bag and will use it until it's destroyed. I try to behave like a lady, but I'm really hard on accessories and probably shouldn't have nice things. (The heck with that!)_



This is gorgeous! Understated but luxurious! [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> My "basher" tote  for bad weather days ~ a rather old DKNY[emoji4]Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437964



Pretty! I think all DKNY bags are basher bags!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Pretty! I think all DKNY bags are basher bags!


HahaYes dangerous curves...unless it depends on what your definition of "basher bag" is!! I have 2 old DKNY bags that I tend to use only in heavy ☔️rain days...gosh, I feel mean about that They deserve some love too I suppose!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> HahaYes dangerous curves...unless it depends on what your definition of "basher bag" is!! I have 2 old DKNY bags that I tend to use only in heavy [emoji299]️rain days...gosh, I feel mean about that They deserve some love too I suppose!



haha you are not mean, just letting them serve their purpose!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> haha you are not mean, just letting them serve their purpose!


thanks for making me feel not-so- mean leooh!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> HahaYes dangerous curves...unless it depends on what your definition of "basher bag" is!! I have 2 old DKNY bags that I tend to use only in heavy [emoji299]️rain days...gosh, I feel mean about that They deserve some love too I suppose!



Yes they do! I had two. These so-called high-end designers need to learn from DKNY regarding quality. They might not have delicate, really smooshy leather, but man! They're sturdy!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes they do! I had two. These so-called high-end designers need to learn from DKNY regarding quality. They might not have delicate, really smooshy leather, but man! They're sturdy!


Ha! You are SO RIGHT dangercurves....both of my DKNY bags (& a wristlet of hers) have really been "worn to the ground" by me in bad weather & they really have held up very well. I haven't gone into any of her shops lately so I wonder if she still makes a bag line that is reasonably priced (as they were when I bought mine many many years ago)


----------



## Kendie26

My 2009 black Bal City


----------



## aisyaj

The Mini Satchel


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> My 2009 black Bal City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438636


So classic and smooshy! Smooshy in the best way of course  


aisyaj said:


> The Mini Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438812
> View attachment 3438813


Soo cute! Love mini bags


----------



## liznaj

Very casual outfit today with my trusty backpack. Please excuse the mess, my apartment is right under a tree so our porch is impossible to keep clean... We do sweep, but the leaves still leave those unsightly stains.


----------



## KayuuKathey

My Proenza Schouler Pink Tweed PS1 in Medium (and Lanvin sneaks, excuse my shoes in the bag thread pls  )


----------



## Mimmy

KayuuKathey said:


> View attachment 3438882
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler Pink Tweed PS1 in Medium (and Lanvin sneaks, excuse my shoes in the bag thread pls  )



Oh, beautiful, KayuuKathy! I'm glad you put your shoes in the pic. Love the little sock monkey too! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> The Mini Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438812
> View attachment 3438813


WOW...this is so cool! I love the detailing on this mini & that color is oh-so-unique! Triple thumbs up!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> So classic and smooshy! Smooshy in the best way of course
> 
> Soo cute! Love mini bags


Thanks ever so kindly  & I agree on smoosh factor liznaj!


----------



## Kendie26

KayuuKathey said:


> View attachment 3438882
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler Pink Tweed PS1 in Medium (and Lanvin sneaks, excuse my shoes in the bag thread pls  )


Snap! You are super stylin'!! Love these colors so much!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3438867
> 
> Very casual outfit today with my trusty backpack. Please excuse the mess, my apartment is right under a tree so our porch is impossible to keep clean... We do sweep, but the leaves still leave those unsightly stains.


I adore this backpack...those fab tassles & feminine color are awesome! Hey, I hear you on the leaves....but they & the stains look pretty in this pic too!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My 2009 black Bal City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438636



my heart stopped for a moment there kendie, how rich and saturated and buttery at the same time! This look is what attracted to Bal in the first place! 

I'm seriously stunned by this[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3438867
> 
> Very casual outfit today with my trusty backpack. Please excuse the mess, my apartment is right under a tree so our porch is impossible to keep clean... We do sweep, but the leaves still leave those unsightly stains.



love this outfit, very fresh looking[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

KayuuKathey said:


> View attachment 3438882
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler Pink Tweed PS1 in Medium (and Lanvin sneaks, excuse my shoes in the bag thread pls  )



goes so well together! berry love


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful Massaccesi Rosa Selene with gunmetal hardware


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this backpack...those fab tassles & feminine color are awesome! Hey, I hear you on the leaves....but they & the stains look pretty in this pic too!


Thank you, Kendie! Haha thank you for putting a positive spin on the leaves 


leooh said:


> love this outfit, very fresh looking[emoji4]


Thanks leooh


----------



## Breadnbrie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3438867
> 
> Very casual outfit today with my trusty backpack. Please excuse the mess, my apartment is right under a tree so our porch is impossible to keep clean... We do sweep, but the leaves still leave those unsightly stains.


What a pretty and feminine color! Love your shoes with it too.


----------



## Breadnbrie

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful Massaccesi Rosa Selene with gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 3439163


Beautiful shade of purplish pink! That's the shade I see, anyway

Loving all the pink in this thread today!


----------



## Breadnbrie

aisyaj said:


> The Mini Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438812
> View attachment 3438813


Adorable mint bag!


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> What a pretty and feminine color! Love your shoes with it too.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> my heart stopped for a moment there kendie, how rich and saturated and buttery at the same time! This look is what attracted to Bal in the first place!
> 
> I'm seriously stunned by this[emoji7]


Thanks much sweetie! I'm glad the pic shows the leather quality so well because the wrinkling/veining on that bag is just ridiculously amazing. I have had lots of Bals over the years & have never had one like this one so I'm happy you appreciated her too!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my LV Mon Mono 45 today


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My 2009 black Bal City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438636


Kendie, your bag is to kill for! Seriously!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Bal ME city in Gris glace accompanying me on my Sunday urgent care shift


----------



## dangerouscurves

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal ME city in Gris glace accompanying me on my Sunday urgent care shift



Beautiful bag. How's the color holding up so far?


----------



## Breadnbrie

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag. How's the color holding up so far?


Thank you! Color is beautiful, no fading. I've only had it for 4 months, though


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Kendie, your bag is to kill for! Seriously!



Thank you so much dearest![emoji8]Congrats again o Purse roundup pic![emoji322][emoji93]


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal ME city in Gris glace accompanying me on my Sunday urgent care shift


Lovely! Bal MEs are so pretty


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you for tagging me, Darling, I didn't see that post! I'm still in blush 

QUOTE="Kendie26, post: 30530993, member: 504187"]Thank you so much dearest![emoji8]Congrats again o Purse roundup pic![emoji322][emoji93][/QUOTE]


----------



## Pessie

Evie for me


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Evie for me
> 
> View attachment 3439784



Beautiful Evie, Pessie! You can never go wrong with an Evie![emoji170]


----------



## leooh

joining in with blue cluny too!


----------



## leooh

LV galore! with a ray of sunshine[emoji274]


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3439902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV galore! with a ray of sunshine[emoji274]


Giiiirl that is some haul over there!  What a beautiful medley of colors! Makes me happy to look at it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy B 25


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Giiiirl that is some haul over there!  What a beautiful medley of colors! Makes me happy to look at it.



thanks babe, it makes my happy when i open my bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carlos Falchi is smiling and sticking out tongue!  Grad school with crocodile hobo!!


----------



## liznaj

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3440281
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi is smiling and sticking out tongue!  Grad school with crocodile hobo!!


 the stuck out tongue! So cute


----------



## Breadnbrie

My newest baby again today!


----------



## Breadnbrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3440281
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi is smiling and sticking out tongue!  Grad school with crocodile hobo!!


How cute! Love the bag and color too!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Evie for me
> 
> View attachment 3439784



Wow what a heaven-like color! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3439869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joining in with blue cluny too!



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️your pink/fushia...beautiful on you!![emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Tri color linen & leather Celine (she has definitely seen better days !) with my mini Mulberry lily inside


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Tri color linen & leather Celine (she has definitely seen better days !) with my mini Mulberry lily inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440392


Very stylish! I actually like how it looks broken in!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Very stylish! I actually like how it looks broken in!


Ha, thanks much Breadnbrie....she's old & slouches more than i'd like ...I prefer my 2 other Celine that are still structured but I feel guilty letting this oldie sit around. Did you def decide on keeping your gorgeous red Fendi....& Dying to hear which is next (the dior or celine belt)...lucky you that EVERYTHING looks great on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, thanks much Breadnbrie....she's old & slouches more than i'd like ...I prefer my 2 other Celine that are still structured but I feel guilty letting this oldie sit around. Did you def decide on keeping your gorgeous red Fendi....& Dying to hear which is next (the dior or celine belt)...lucky you that EVERYTHING looks great on you!


Do you have all 3 the same style?


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, thanks much Breadnbrie....she's old & slouches more than i'd like ...I prefer my 2 other Celine that are still structured but I feel guilty letting this oldie sit around. Did you def decide on keeping your gorgeous red Fendi....& Dying to hear which is next (the dior or celine belt)...lucky you that EVERYTHING looks great on you!


Maybe that's why I like the broken in one- I enjoy a little slouch! I am definitely keeping the Fendi. I am about 90% on the blue Dior, but gonna wait until I see them both again later this week! After that I'll need to go on a good long ban, lol.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Tri color linen & leather Celine (she has definitely seen better days !) with my mini Mulberry lily inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440392



kendie, fine example of really utilising our bags! would love to see your celine collection![emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Maybe that's why I like the broken in one- I enjoy a little slouch! I am definitely keeping the Fendi. I am about 90% on the blue Dior, but gonna wait until I see them both again later this week! After that I'll need to go on a good long ban, lol.



very excited for you Breadnbrie! do your reveal once you decide dear!


----------



## leooh

LV empreinte montaigne mm in taupe(it has a pink tinge to it)... with a big fluffy pink pom[emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> My newest baby again today!



I really like the 2jours in all soft leather. I returned mine with saffiano because it was faulty and realised I wasn't bothered so just took a refund. After seeing yours I immediately ordered the powder grey with black handles. Loving your mod pics [emoji3]


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3440745
> 
> LV empreinte montaigne mm in taupe(it has a pink tinge to it)... with a big fluffy pink pom[emoji4][emoji254]



It's so beautiful!! Is that the new mastic color? Or an older taupe? I have always admired the Montaigne. Is that the BB or MM?


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> I really like the 2jours in all soft leather. I returned mine with saffiano because it was faulty and realised I wasn't bothered so just took a refund. After seeing yours I immediately ordered the powder grey with black handles. Loving your mod pics [emoji3]



On the one hand, saffiano is more hardy and scratch resistant. But on the other, the soft calf leather is just so elegant and more pettable.  I'm very excited to see your new powder grey when you get it!!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> It's so beautiful!! Is that the new mastic color? Or an older taupe? I have always admired the Montaigne. Is that the BB or MM?



Thanks dear[emoji8] i just checked the receipt, it's taupe. size mm. love love mastic too but pity speedy b 20 didn't come in that colour. but it's ok, my hot pink emilie has a mastic interior[emoji16]

montaigne is a really well designed bag, I've grown to realise that it's one of the easiest to use in my collection because of the open top and various conpartments, one more option to consider in your Diorever/ Belt bag dilemna? [emoji23]


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> Thanks dear[emoji8] i just checked the receipt, it's taupe. size mm. love love mastic too but pity speedy b 20 didn't come in that colour. but it's ok, my hot pink emilie has a mastic interior[emoji16]
> 
> montaigne is a really well designed bag, I've grown to realise that it's one of the easiest to use in my collection because of the open top and various conpartments, one more option to consider in your Diorever/ Belt bag dilemna? [emoji23]


Bahahaha don't even joke about that!  It's definitely on my list though...especially if it comes in dark grey or oxblood.


----------



## elevenxten

Chloe Faye calf leather


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Bahahaha don't even joke about that!  It's definitely on my list though...especially if it comes in dark grey or oxblood.



there's supposedly a dark blue "marine" coming, if it's a dark dark blue i'll be compelled to buy something/anything in it! [emoji12]

no dark grey or oxblood, no worries! [emoji16]


----------



## Divealicious

First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag


----------



## leooh

Divealicious said:


> First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag



what a great deal! very classic shape


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3440745
> 
> LV empreinte montaigne mm in taupe(it has a pink tinge to it)... with a big fluffy pink pom[emoji4][emoji254]


Serious BIG HUGE LOVE for this bag & the pom enhances it beautifully. BIGTIME love!!! I think i want it


----------



## Kendie26

Divealicious said:


> First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag


Holy cow, say WHAT?!! 80% off?!! That is beyond amazing! Lovely bag & looks great on you!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Do you have all 3 the same style?





Breadnbrie said:


> Maybe that's why I like the broken in one- I enjoy a little slouch! I am definitely keeping the Fendi. I am about 90% on the blue Dior, but gonna wait until I see them both again later this week! After that I'll need to go on a good long ban, lol.





leooh said:


> kendie, fine example of really utilising our bags! would love to see your celine collection![emoji4]


Thank you sweet friends!
ksuromax~yes, I'm boring...all 3 of my Celine are same style ("Luggage" bags) I also have a Mini (the largest size) in Souris color & a Micro size in Dark Taupe~which is absolutely my fave.
Breadnbrie~I love slouch too, but more for my personal, casual time. I just tend to like my work bags to have good structure so they stand up nice & pretty when I put them on the floor, especially in front of clients. Psyched to see your next modshots when you are deciding...you take FAB mods!! I seriously want that blue Dior bag! You looked awesome with both Dior & Celine so you can't go wrong! Dear Leooh is pulling me into Dior & that bag would be IT for me. You looked awesome with both Dior & Celine so you can't go wrong!
leooh~you're so sweet. I wish we hadn't lost all of our "Albums" before they did the new tPF platform because you could have seen mine on my profile. Depending on what I wear today, maybe I'll use 1 of the other Celine's & post it. Have a wonderful purse day everyone!


----------



## leooh

dear kendie, 

for structure, you cannot go wrong with Lady Dior and the exact same blue diorever that Breadnbrie is contemplating would really standout in front of your clients! blind them[emoji16]

Celine mini in souris and micro in dark taupe, both are wonderful neutrals, I would have gone for the same too! great taste[emoji6] i went through a phase when i really wanted a mini luggage, but it was simply too heavy for me. would really love to see them !

montaigne: great bag with structure, great for work! go LV straight[emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet friends!
> ksuromax~yes, I'm boring...all 3 of my Celine are same style ("Luggage" bags) I also have a Mini (the largest size) in Souris color & a Micro size in Dark Taupe~which is absolutely my fave.


You are not boring, Dear, you are consistent


----------



## Breadnbrie

Speedy B 30 today!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Divealicious said:


> First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag


Looks amazing on you! And 80% off


----------



## aundria17

This beauty Today


----------



## Maracucha

leooh said:


> View attachment 3440745
> 
> LV empreinte montaigne mm in taupe(it has a pink tinge to it)... with a big fluffy pink pom[emoji4][emoji254]



That is a beauty!!! Geat way to add some fun with that pom[emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Summerfriend

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo, small, navy.


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> This beauty Today



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ color & studs are AMAZING!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You are not boring, Dear, you are consistent





leooh said:


> dear kendie,
> 
> for structure, you cannot go wrong with Lady Dior and the exact same blue diorever that Breadnbrie is contemplating would really standout in front of your clients! blind them[emoji16]
> 
> Celine mini in souris and micro in dark taupe, both are wonderful neutrals, I would have gone for the same too! great taste[emoji6] i went through a phase when i really wanted a mini luggage, but it was simply too heavy for me. would really love to see them !
> 
> montaigne: great bag with structure, great for work! go LV straight[emoji12]



[emoji23][emoji23] I so adore the 2 of you...
Ksuromax-hysterical but maybe "consistent" is secret code word for boring? Yes??!![emoji23][emoji8]
Leooh-my little Dior enabler... I'm feeling like you will make me break the ban for 1 soon![emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's my humble Celine family from your recent comments. Used my Celine micro luggage today( the dark taupe one in front ...she's my fave & has best "posture!" [emoji4]


----------



## soonergirl

Brahmin Sonny


----------



## Jaidybug

Carried yesterday and today, my Valentino 360 Hobo bag[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Percy for a pop of color!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I so adore the 2 of you...
> Ksuromax-hysterical but maybe "consistent" is secret code word for boring? Yes??!![emoji23][emoji8]
> Leooh-my little Dior enabler... I'm feeling like you will make me break the ban for 1 soon![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441427
> 
> Here's my humble Celine family from your recent comments. Used my Celine micro luggage today( the dark taupe one in front ...she's my fave & has best "posture!" [emoji4]



photo bomb by your orchid[emoji4] i see your love for celine luggages, my fav is too the dark taupe micro!

if you break your ban, I'll cheer for you![emoji322][emoji12]


----------



## leooh

for the bal lovers... velo in dark blue. need to send her to spa soon i think


----------



## Scully Piper

Divealicious said:


> First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag


80% off for such a beauty??? WOW!!!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I so adore the 2 of you...
> Ksuromax-hysterical but maybe "consistent" is secret code word for boring? Yes??!![emoji23][emoji8]
> Leooh-my little Dior enabler... I'm feeling like you will make me break the ban for 1 soon![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441427
> 
> Here's my humble Celine family from your recent comments. Used my Celine micro luggage today( the dark taupe one in front ...she's my fave & has best "posture!" [emoji4]


 your Celine collection is amazing! Love all of them


leooh said:


> View attachment 3441510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the bal lovers... velo in dark blue. need to send her to spa soon i think


Gorgeous velo, leooh!


----------



## leooh

thanks dear liznaj[emoji8]


----------



## jax818

Took my LV Palm Springs mini to Hawaii.  Perfect carefree mini backpack for traveling.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I so adore the 2 of you...
> Ksuromax-hysterical but maybe "consistent" is secret code word for boring? Yes??!![emoji23][emoji8]
> Leooh-my little Dior enabler... I'm feeling like you will make me break the ban for 1 soon![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441427
> 
> Here's my humble Celine family from your recent comments. Used my Celine micro luggage today( the dark taupe one in front ...she's my fave & has best "posture!" [emoji4]


Such a beautiful family!! I hope I am fortunate enough to one day have a "humble" Celine collection as well!  Love the dark one too. You just tempted me to try on the luggage tomorrow when I go see the belt!


----------



## Breadnbrie

soonergirl said:


> Brahmin Sonny
> 
> View attachment 3441436


Look at that beautiful detail! I love it


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3441510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the bal lovers... velo in dark blue. need to send her to spa soon i think


Looks so chic on you! I like how it matches your watch too.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Jealous of both that bag and the view!


jax818 said:


> Took my LV Palm Springs mini to Hawaii.  Perfect carefree mini backpack for traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441585


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Looks so chic on you! I like how it matches your watch too.



thanks dear, navy blue watch strap cos i have lots of navy blue bags...

can't wait for you to reveal your final choice/choices![emoji16]


----------



## Griffinhunker

Kendie26 said:


> Big debut outting [emoji4]but sadly it rained like heck so I had to stuff her under my cardigan leaving the restaurant since we had no umbrella [emoji107][emoji299]️[emoji33]. Just received this Valentino Glamlock the other day (noir small size with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411698



She looks gorgeous. I really like your bag. It is a piece of art. The black color is so elegant. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3441510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the bal lovers... velo in dark blue. need to send her to spa soon i think


 Love blue paired with black & white! YOur Velo looks in fine shape, but hey~wouldn't we all like a trip to the spa! Looking fab as always leooh!


----------



## Kendie26

Griffinhunker said:


> She looks gorgeous. I really like your bag. It is a piece of art. The black color is so elegant. Have a wonderful day.


Aw you are so sweet...thank you kindly Griffinhunker & I hope you are totally loving your new fabulous Boy!! Happy day to you as well


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> photo bomb by your orchid[emoji4] i see your love for celine luggages, my fav is too the dark taupe micro!
> 
> if you break your ban, I'll cheer for you![emoji322][emoji12]





liznaj said:


> your Celine collection is amazing! Love all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breadnbrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful family!! I hope I am fortunate enough to one day have a "humble" Celine collection as well!  Love the dark one too. You just tempted me to try on the luggage tomorrow when I go see the belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs & thanks kindly gals!
> leeoh~I will need a cheerleader & your opinions/help if & when I swing over to Dior as I've never had the brand (except for nail polis!!)
> liznaj~ thankyou & your entire collection is stunning!
> Breadnbrie~ooooo good luck! I studied Celine for quite some time before I figured out that the Luggage style was best for me...I think you like most of your bags to have strap option (?) so the only Luggage size that has the shoulder strap is the smallest Nano size (which I know would look awesome on you!) but don't know if you want to go that small. The Micro size is my favorite but it's handheld only. I can get the largest "Mini" size on my shoulder but I don't tend to wear it that way. Hope I'm not adding to any confusion since you love the Belt bag style & that totally looked beautiful on you! Can't wait to see which 1 you choose!
Click to expand...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I so adore the 2 of you...
> Ksuromax-hysterical but maybe "consistent" is secret code word for boring? Yes??!![emoji23][emoji8]
> Here's my humble Celine family from your recent comments. Used my Celine micro luggage today( the dark taupe one in front ...she's my fave & has best "posture!" [emoji4]


NO!!! 
it would have been 'boring' if you had all three in the same size and colour
but as long as you have all three different it's consistency, you just found the model/style that works for you
let anyone dare tell me I am boring with my 3 Cervos (brown pink and teal) and 4 + 1 intrecciatos (4 venetas and one Sloane)


----------



## liznaj

jax818 said:


> Took my LV Palm Springs mini to Hawaii.  Perfect carefree mini backpack for traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441585


Such a cute little bag! What a great view too


----------



## Summerfriend

LV Neverfull MM with the sides cinched in. This has been my companion for most of the spring and summer, but I haven't used her in about a month, so I'm excited to see her again.


----------



## Divealicious

leooh said:


> what a great deal! very classic shape





Kendie26 said:


> Holy cow, say WHAT?!! 80% off?!! That is beyond amazing! Lovely bag & looks great on you!





Breadnbrie said:


> Looks amazing on you! And 80% off





Scully Piper said:


> 80% off for such a beauty??? WOW!!!



Thank you all  I think it was a return from the sale, it was the only one available at the discounted price. I was lucky


----------



## Jaidybug

leooh said:


> View attachment 3441510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the bal lovers... velo in dark blue. need to send her to spa soon i think



Gorgeous blue![emoji170] May I ask what spa you send your bags to? I would like to have a City bag cleaned and touched up, but unsure of who to use...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> NO!!!
> it would have been 'boring' if you had all three in the same size and colour
> but as long as you have all three different it's consistency, you just found the model/style that works for you
> let anyone dare tell me I am boring with my 3 Cervos (brown pink and teal) and 4 + 1 intrecciatos (4 venetas and one Sloane)



You crack me up girl... I wouldn't DARE think to tell you that you're boring [emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442194
> View attachment 3442195
> View attachment 3442196


I've heard so many good things about Coach legacy and yours looks amazing! That leather


----------



## TraGiv

My LV Bloomsbury PM


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> I've heard so many good things about Coach legacy and yours looks amazing! That leather


thanks dear liznaj! I wish you could feel it in person! Have a great rest of the week


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442194
> View attachment 3442195
> View attachment 3442196


This does look amazing, the leather looks divine!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442194
> View attachment 3442195
> View attachment 3442196


Now that's the perfect work bag. Gorgeous. And I am definitely not a fan of coach in general but this is lust worthy for sure.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442194
> View attachment 3442195
> View attachment 3442196



What a beauty!


----------



## jane sien

I got this bag when I visited Dubai a few weeks back. It's from a brand called Sienna..  probably my best purchase when I visited the city of gold in terms of bags.. and this is kinda my go-to bag every now and then.


----------



## gswpurse

rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Goatskin Coach Legacy Pinnacle Carryall ( what a mouthful but that's the name on tag!!) In my humble opinion this is 1 of Coach's best high-end bags because of the leather & design. The interior has fantastic organization. Too bad I haven't been able to keep her perfect structure ( even when I've stuffed her with bubble wrap & in her dustbag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442194
> View attachment 3442195
> View attachment 3442196



love a good gray colour bag, and i think leather softening is inevitable, and also kinda suits this bag! i don't really like the ultra stiff look


----------



## leooh

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous blue![emoji170] May I ask what spa you send your bags to? I would like to have a City bag cleaned and touched up, but unsure of who to use...



hi Jaidybug, 
I'm from Singapore, am thinking of trying a contact who has quite good reviews and is reasonably priced. guess you are not from S'pore right?


----------



## leooh

TraGiv said:


> My LV Bloomsbury PM
> View attachment 3442278



always a big fan of the bloomsbury![emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3442717
> 
> rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel



so cute! does it fit an iphone 6 plus? leather looks incredible!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm using tiny metallic vintage croc purse as a large wallet and quick grab essentials clutch (on a chain, which is tucked inside) inside my large Carlos Falchi hobo in metallic croc. The colors are not the same but I dusted them metallic from the same pale gold mist paint, and the type of pliable belly scales are almost a complete match so I feel like it looks like a set. Makes me happy at school today!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm using tiny metallic vintage croc purse as a large wallet and quick grab essentials clutch (on a chain, which is tucked inside) inside my large Carlos Falchi hobo in metallic croc. The colors are not the same but I dusted them metallic from the same pale gold mist paint, and the type of pliable belly scales are almost a complete match so I feel like it looks like a set. Makes me happy at school today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442688
> View attachment 3442741


Very pretty & unique....love them both!


----------



## leooh

good buddies[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

so much pink in my house[emoji4] my girls just received new water tumblers with flamingo floats, they were thrilled![emoji307][emoji307]


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Now that's the perfect work bag. Gorgeous. And I am definitely not a fan of coach in general but this is lust worthy for sure.





BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty!





leooh said:


> love a good gray colour bag, and i think leather softening is inevitable, and also kinda suits this bag! i don't really like the ultra stiff look


Kindest thank you's ladies! I know what you mean HopelessBagGirl. I went into a Coach store 1 day looking for a gift for my BFF's daughter & this bag was on display. It had just come out & the girl explained to me how Coach had been dabbling into a "higher end/luxury line" of bag lately (not that all of their bags aren't great, as I do not mean to offend anyone!) with more exotic materials/finer leathers etc. The color is so pretty (like you said leooh!) & my interior pic does not do it justice with all of the hidden pockets, suede linings, etc.  Once I felt it, held it & saw the interior, selfish me had to do the "buy a gift, & buy 1 for me" tactic! Thanks again!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3442757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good buddies[emoji7]


ha! I love that they are good buddies...that LV color is my FAVORITE for sure!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3442758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much pink in my house[emoji4] my girls just received new water tumblers with flamingo floats, they were thrilled![emoji307][emoji307]


too cute on the flamingo tumblers! MULBERRY LOVE girl, LOVE! My Bayswater is mole grey, but I so adore your pink!!! What an eye-grabber!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> ha! I love that they are good buddies...that LV color is my FAVORITE for sure!





Kendie26 said:


> too cute on the flamingo tumblers! MULBERRY LOVE girl, LOVE! My Bayswater is mole grey, but I so adore your pink!!! What an eye-grabber!



thank you my dear kendie, hehe i would love a mole grey bayswater too[emoji23] I've been grativating towards neutrals lately! maybe we should exchange haha! we need to share our collection then we can have twice the choices[emoji16] if only we are neighbours![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> thank you my dear kendie, hehe i would love a mole grey bayswater too[emoji23] I've been grativating towards neutrals lately! maybe we should exchange haha! we need to share our collection then we can have twice the choices[emoji16] if only we are neighbours![emoji8]


I would  to be your neighbor dear leooh! As they say, "Sharing is caring!"...& funny because I'm a total neutral color bag girl BUT i've been gravitating towards color, bright fun colors like yours, lately.


----------



## gswpurse

leooh said:


> so cute! does it fit an iphone 6 plus? leather looks incredible!



The leather is very nice n soft...the front zipper pocket can only fit cards...the main interior can fit quite a lot..i normally carry these: samsung note 5, sunglasses/small umbrella, tissue, wallet, lip balm, invisalign case, keys)


----------



## BlueLoula

My tiffany reversible tote ! Think i will keep it a couple of days !!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> I would  to be your neighbor dear leooh! As they say, "Sharing is caring!"...& funny because I'm a total neutral color bag girl BUT i've been gravitating towards color, bright fun colors like yours, lately.



i think we are positive influence to each other[emoji16]


----------



## leooh

gswpurse said:


> The leather is very nice n soft...the front zipper pocket can only fit cards...the main interior can fit quite a lot..i normally carry these: samsung note 5, sunglasses/small umbrella, tissue, wallet, lip balm, invisalign case, keys)



wow i'm amazed it can even fit an umbrella! [emoji7]


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3442758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much pink in my house[emoji4] my girls just received new water tumblers with flamingo floats, they were thrilled![emoji307][emoji307]


omg adorable! I love pink. Everything in this picture is so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

leooh said:


> View attachment 3442758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so much pink in my house[emoji4] my girls just received new water tumblers with flamingo floats, they were thrilled![emoji307][emoji307]



Aww how darn CUTE! [emoji173]️


----------



## sugarysoul

I am carrying my Chanel PST today


----------



## Jaidybug

leooh said:


> hi Jaidybug,
> I'm from Singapore, am thinking of trying a contact who has quite good reviews and is reasonably priced. guess you are not from S'pore right?



Thanks for the reply leooh, I'm from Canada[emoji5] I have heard good things about lovin my bags, but not sure that I want to ship to US.


----------



## leooh

rainy day today, using my chanel jumbo. hopefully i can squeeze in some shopping after work


----------



## Pursegrrl

Rebecca Minkoff 'Regan Feed' Studded Bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with a red/black guitar shoulder strap  #crossbody

XXXOO PG


----------



## Kendie26

This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722


I really love how soft, calm and posh this one looks! truly amazing bag, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I really love ho soft, calm and posh this one looks! truly amazing bag, Kendie!


thank you so much sweetie! You would love the feel of her as I know you appreciate the finest, most soft leathers..have a wonderful day!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722



my fav!!! love this bag so much! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> thank you so much sweetie! You would love the feel of her as I know you appreciate the finest, most soft leathers..have a wonderful day!


Don't tempt me 
I have just bought another Bal Day... despite my ban... so, please, for goodness sake don't tempt me with Chanel hahaha


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722


This beauty... I have no words!!


----------



## aundria17

Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Balenciaga amp plate gold city!


----------



## Breadnbrie

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.


Wow I love it! So perfect for summer!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722


Stunning color and leather! Wow!


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.


How very beautiful!!! Reminded me of BV Butterflies knot


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Balenciaga amp plate gold city!



Major swoon & love-fest! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.



Just the sweetest, prettiest bag from Coach this year! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Stunning color and leather! Wow!





liznaj said:


> This beauty... I have no words!!





ksuromax said:


> Don't tempt me
> I have just bought another Bal Day... despite my ban... so, please, for goodness sake don't tempt me with Chanel hahaha





leooh said:


> my fav!!! love this bag so much! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Biggest thanks & hugs to you 4 ladies! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I don't think this bag photographs as well as some of my others but in person she's amazing.
Ksuromax - I get it! Once you pass the temptation part it's utterly a pain in the ( you know what!) to resist!


----------



## liznaj

Bal ME mini city


----------



## liznaj

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.


This bag is so pretty! Perfect for summers indeed. 


Breadnbrie said:


> Balenciaga amp plate gold city!


Love it! You have so many fab bags!


----------



## ksuromax

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3444117
> 
> Bal ME mini city


How adorable!!!!!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3444117
> 
> Bal ME mini city



dear liznaj, you have the cutest mini bags!


----------



## leooh

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.



love the roses... in full bloom[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Balenciaga amp plate gold city!



the gold plate really stands out dear, and i agree, you have such a great collection! congrats on your newest addition[emoji6]


----------



## Dmurphy1

aundria17 said:


> Coach tea rose dinky and Quay Australia sunglasses. Perfect match on this summer day.


Gorgeous bag and glasses WOW !!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722


Love this color Kendie !! Enjoy your weekend !!!


----------



## liznaj

ksuromax said:


> How adorable!!!!!





leooh said:


> dear liznaj, you have the cutest mini bags!


thank you ladies!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3444117
> 
> Bal ME mini city


So adorable!! Is this the praline bag that I saw you post somewhere else? It looks so good with the metallic hardware.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Major swoon & love-fest! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





liznaj said:


> Love it! You have so many fab bags!





leooh said:


> the gold plate really stands out dear, and i agree, you have such a great collection! congrats on your newest addition[emoji6]



Thank you so much! *blushes* I'm sure that compared to you all I have quite a humble collection! I've just recently started building my handbag family  thank you ladies for giving me lots of handbag eye candy and inspiration!


----------



## michteo

Saint Laurent Baby SDJ in royal blue for running errands today [emoji5]


----------



## leooh

michteo said:


> Saint Laurent Baby SDJ in royal blue for running errands today [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3444457



look at that blue! [emoji7]love it!


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> So adorable!! Is this the praline bag that I saw you post somewhere else? It looks so good with the metallic hardware.


Yes this is the beige praline! 


michteo said:


> Saint Laurent Baby SDJ in royal blue for running errands today [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3444457


Omg! What a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3444117
> 
> Bal ME mini city


Perfection in your lap!! I am so in love with your mini & want one! Love your color & definitely love the gold metal edge ....so classy!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love this color Kendie !! Enjoy your weekend !!!


Thanks Dmurphy! Happy weekend to you dear & hope you are holding up in this crazy summer heatwave☀️


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> Saint Laurent Baby SDJ in royal blue for running errands today [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3444457


Now THAT is a total show stopper!!! Absolutely stunning in every sense. Magnificent color


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is a total show stopper!!! Absolutely stunning in every sense. Magnificent color



Thanks for the lovely words! I have to say I love this colour because it makes me look less of a slob even when I'm guilty of dressing like one today [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Perfection in your lap!! I am so in love with your mini & want one! Love your color & definitely love the gold metal edge ....so classy!


Thank you Kendie!! Lol I don't want to enable, but the mini city sure is awesome and would look so good as part of your collection


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Thank you Kendie!! Lol I don't want to enable, but the mini city sure is awesome and would look so good as part of your collection


ok ok you sold me!!!! I just love yours to death!


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi mini Zhoe for an hour out to chuch.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tiny vintage croc purse for night out with husband!


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> This baby needs to get out today [emoji4]Happy Friday & weekend y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443722



This is truly an HG bag for me; this exact one! The chevron, the color, the size - everything about it is perfect! Hope you got lots of pleasure out of carrying it!


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> This is truly an HG bag for me; this exact one! The chevron, the color, the size - everything about it is perfect! Hope you got lots of pleasure out of carrying it!


Many thanks dearest Summerfriend! It really is an awesome bag. Do let me know, please, when you get one. I think you'll love it


----------



## Maracucha

My lovely TOUS @poolparty


----------



## Breadnbrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3444950
> 
> Tiny vintage croc purse for night out with husband!



Love how much character the leather has!


----------



## leooh

sorry for the dirty mirror[emoji851]


----------



## Yuki85

This beauty from YSL [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> This beauty from YSL [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3445499


WOWEE Kazowee! What a MAJOR BEAUTY this YSL is....TDF


----------



## Kendie26

Maracucha said:


> View attachment 3445027
> 
> 
> My lovely TOUS @poolparty


OMG so glad you posted this! I haven't seen a Tous bag in so long. Yours is PERFECT color, shape/style...just FABULOUS! I would totally buy that bag in a "NY minute," as they say!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3445478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the dirty mirror[emoji851]


This is sooo cute! I always thought the boy style wasn't for me until I saw yours, now it's on my wishlist 


Yuki85 said:


> This beauty from YSL [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3445499


Beauty indeed!!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> This is sooo cute! I always thought the boy style wasn't for me until I saw yours, now it's on my wishlist
> 
> Beauty indeed!!



dear liznaj, a small boy would fit your fabulous collection if mini bags perfectly!


----------



## dcsurfergirl

My Stephanie Dawn crossbody hipster.  I just got it!


----------



## aundria17




----------



## leooh

will be changing from boy to RM love crossbody...


the love crossbody has served me well over the years, she's the older sister to the glamorous boy!


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> OMG so glad you posted this! I haven't seen a Tous bag in so long. Yours is PERFECT color, shape/style...just FABULOUS! I would totally buy that bag in a "NY minute," as they say!



Thank you Kendie26! I had forgotten that I have this bag for a while but not anymore, I felt in love again like I did long long time ago![emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

dcsurfergirl said:


> My Stephanie Dawn crossbody hipster.  I just got it!



what a happy print and love the matching key ring and coin pouch!


----------



## leooh

aundria17 said:


>



stunning antigona and very cute bag bug!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


>



Stunning pic & bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji119][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636



Lovely bag, view and kitty[emoji173]️ perfect together[emoji847]


----------



## Breadnbrie

dcsurfergirl said:


> My Stephanie Dawn crossbody hipster.  I just got it!



That bag looks like happiness and the beach! My first thought when I saw it [emoji2]


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> will be changing from boy to RM love crossbody...
> View attachment 3445601
> 
> the love crossbody has served me well over the years, she's the older sister to the glamorous boy!



Jawdroppingly beautiful! Same as @liznaj, I didn't think I would ever buy a WOC but this is making me think twice. [emoji847]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636



Cute kitty and beautiful bag! I also love all the greenery outside your window (random observation lol)


----------



## soramillay

leooh said:


> will be changing from boy to RM love crossbody...
> View attachment 3445601
> 
> the love crossbody has served me well over the years, she's the older sister to the glamorous boy!



Perfect example of the two co-existing side by side!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Love how much character the leather has!


Thank you! I love pliable crocodile belly skin.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Valhalla Brooklyn Okinawa bag as a diaper bag at the park today. The bright print lining makes me so happy :


----------



## Summerfriend

I wore my Speedy 30 in monogram to church today, and on the way out, a pre-teen boy (who always carries a purse) told me that he has the same bag. 

I told him that it's an awfully big and roomy bag for a kid, and his mom good-naturedly rolled her eyes and said he always carries a lot. It was adorable. For the record, today he was wearing a black leather cross-body with a furry pink bag charm. I love him.


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> dear liznaj, a small boy would fit your fabulous collection if mini bags perfectly!


I agree, but I'm not sure that my wallet agrees 


Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636


Ahhh! I love this picture! What an adorable kitty


----------



## FancyPants77

Summerfriend said:


> I wore my Speedy 30 in monogram to church today, and on the way out, a pre-teen boy (who always carries a purse) told me that he has the same bag.
> 
> I told him that it's an awfully big and roomy bag for a kid, and his mom good-naturedly rolled her eyes and said he always carries a lot. It was adorable. For the record, today he was wearing a black leather cross-body with a furry pink bag charm. I love him.



I bet the kid was rockin that crossbody too. Such an awesome story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kendie26

Maracucha said:


> Lovely bag, view and kitty[emoji173]️ perfect together[emoji847]





Breadnbrie said:


> Cute kitty and beautiful bag! I also love all the greenery outside your window (random observation lol)





liznaj said:


> I agree, but I'm not sure that my wallet agrees
> 
> Ahhh! I love this picture! What an adorable kitty


Thanks friends! I'm more obsessed w/ my dearest kitty than my bags, as she's my pride & joy. She has some seriously funny expressions for a cat.
Breadnbrie~we do have lots of greenery/gardens with LOTS of weeds that need some pulling...you are more than welcome to come visit any ole time & help me yank them out!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636


All those GORGEOUS bags AND a kitty ????!!!! You lucky girl  !!!!! Life in our house revolves around our kitty Oliver


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636



gal, the garden and kitty totally steal the limelight! cutest kitty ever[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Jawdroppingly beautiful! Same as @liznaj, I didn't think I would ever buy a WOC but this is making me think twice. [emoji847]



dear breadnbrie, hehe it's roomier than a woc, but I'm seriously considering a woc too. once my wallet recovers!


----------



## leooh

soramillay said:


> Perfect example of the two co-existing side by side!



my fellow RM supporter! high five!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> All those GORGEOUS bags AND a kitty ????!!!! You lucky girl  !!!!! Life in our house revolves around our kitty Oliver


thank you darlin' & I sure hope to see you sweet Oliver on here some time! xox


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> gal, the garden and kitty totally steal the limelight! cutest kitty ever[emoji4]


thank you dear friend....my girl cat is the sweetest cat ever (& I'm not biased...haha) She's a smaller/dainty adult kitty (7.8 lbs) which adds to her physical appeal (for me anyway!)


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> thank you dear friend....my girl cat is the sweetest cat ever (& I'm not biased...haha) She's a smaller/dainty adult kitty (7.8 lbs) which adds to her physical appeal (for me anyway!)



i believe you, look at her eyes! melting...


----------



## leooh

start of the week! rm red love


----------



## Molly0

1995 Chanel Lambskin. 
I treated her to some "Woly Leather Lotion" and my she responded well.  That 21 year old Lambskin feels like velvet!


----------



## fashionista86

aundria17 said:


> On the way to Cape May with my Gucci dionysus WOC



I was in Cape May, July 24th weekend as well.  Small world!  Wonder if we passed each other!  [emoji848]


----------



## leooh

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3446139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 Chanel Lambskin.
> I treated her to some "Woly Leather Lotion" and my she responded well.  That 21 year old Lambskin feels like velvet!



wow she's in good shape!!


----------



## Molly0

leooh said:


> wow she's in good shape!!


Thanks. . . .she's not been babied but still hangs in there. . . .


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Couldn't resist taking pic of my Celine micro luggage with my fave kitty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445636



Oh dear I think I've fallen in love with your kitty! I barely noticed your bag (even though it's a stunner) [emoji23][emoji7] May I know what breed is he/she?


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3446139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 Chanel Lambskin.
> I treated her to some "Woly Leather Lotion" and my she responded well.  That 21 year old Lambskin feels like velvet!


LOVE seeing this baby! She looks fantastic & I can feel her as I type this....beautiful bag MollyO!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> i believe you, look at her eyes! melting...





leooh said:


> View attachment 3445965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of the week! rm red love





michteo said:


> Oh dear I think I've fallen in love with your kitty! I barely noticed your bag (even though it's a stunner) [emoji23][emoji7] May I know what breed is he/she?


Aw, thankyou for the kitty love leooh & michteo! She does pull on my heartstrings daily!
michteo~my veterinarian just lists her as "domestic short hair" so I really don't know what breed. She was born at our previous home to a momma cat that was a stray. We were able to capture / save her 3 kittens & we kept this one & found homes for the other 2.....& we saved & have the mother cat as well so we have a biological mom & daughter pair! Thankyou for your kind words on her....she is 1 of the great loves of my life! 
leooh~looking lovely in your modshot....love your dress paired with that great pop of red from RM!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, thankyou for the kitty love leooh & michteo! She does pull on my heartstrings daily!
> michteo~my veterinarian just lists her as "domestic short hair" so I really don't know what breed. She was born at our previous home to a momma cat that was a stray. We were able to capture / save her 3 kittens & we kept this one & found homes for the other 2.....& we saved & have the mother cat as well so we have a biological mom & daughter pair! Thankyou for your kind words on her....she is 1 of the great loves of my life!
> leooh~looking lovely in your modshot....love your dress paired with that great pop of red from RM!



Thank you for being kind to the animals. People like your are my heroes!


----------



## liznaj

@Kendie26 , I love the story of how you got the beautiful kitten and saved her momma too. Thank you!! My kitty is a rescue from a neglectful home and I have so much respect for people who are kind to strays and rescues. Thank you for making life brighter for two strays and finding homes for the others!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE seeing this baby! She looks fantastic & I can feel her as I type this....beautiful bag MollyO!


Thanks Kendie26. . . . & I concur with the others on how darling that kitty is!  The Celine isn't bad either!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Carrying my new baby today!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thanks Kendie26. . . . & I concur with the others on how darling that kitty is!  The Celine isn't bad either!





liznaj said:


> @Kendie26 , I love the story of how you got the beautiful kitten and saved her momma too. Thank you!! My kitty is a rescue from a neglectful home and I have so much respect for people who are kind to strays and rescues. Thank you for making life brighter for two strays and finding homes for the others!





dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for being kind to the animals. People like your are my heroes!



Aw my heart is warmed & my eyes welled up with happy tears from your kindest comments! Huge thank you's dearest animal lovers-dangerouscurves, liznaj, & MollyO! Big hug to you all [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Carrying my new baby today!



BaBAM[emoji126]!!! There she is in all her glory! Words can not do your newest beauty justice... I'm so in love with it... Many congrats breadnbrie! [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

The first Chanel I ever dabbled with..a pre-loved, kind of "edgy" with perforated leather
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> The first Chanel I ever dabbled with..a pre-loved, kind of "edgy" with perforated leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446464
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


Love this! Definitely looks edgy and has a casual flair. And thank you for the love on my newest acquisition!


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Carrying my new baby today!


OMG!! She is so beautiful. I'd already seen it in your reveal thread but it's still taking my breath away. You got the perfect twilly for it too  


Kendie26 said:


> The first Chanel I ever dabbled with..a pre-loved, kind of "edgy" with perforated leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446464
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


I like it! I've always found Chanel's perforated leather interesting and have been tempted many times haha. Happy Monday!


----------



## FunBagz

M/L Classic Flap today....


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> M/L Classic Flap today....
> View attachment 3446670


great pic & awesome classic!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> OMG!! She is so beautiful. I'd already seen it in your reveal thread but it's still taking my breath away. You got the perfect twilly for it too
> 
> I like it! I've always found Chanel's perforated leather interesting and have been tempted many times haha. Happy Monday!


You are a doll, thank you liznaj! I actually appreciated this bag more today than ever before. "Interesting" is a good word to use for her (sometimes I haven't liked her much) but now I appreciate her uniqueness


----------



## yellowbernie

Just got the Coach Western Rogue, so that's what I will be carrying.


----------



## Kendie26

yellowbernie said:


> Just got the Coach Western Rogue, so that's what I will be carrying.


I LOVE it....Flower power!!!! COngrats! She's really GREAT!


----------



## yellowbernie

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE it....Flower power!!!! COngrats! She's really GREAT!


Thanks, she is a beauty.


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> great pic & awesome classic!



Thank you, Kenie! Hope you are having a fabulous Monday!


----------



## leooh

hopefully i can pop into chanel after work today... happy tuesday everyone!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Carrying my new baby today!



yay, first outing! you look so fresh[emoji322]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> The first Chanel I ever dabbled with..a pre-loved, kind of "edgy" with perforated leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446464
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!



hi kendie, the first Chanel is always special... unique indeed i like the chain!


----------



## leooh

FunBagz said:


> M/L Classic Flap today....
> View attachment 3446670



can never go wrong with a classic


----------



## leooh

yellowbernie said:


> Just got the Coach Western Rogue, so that's what I will be carrying.



love the embroidery!


----------



## jax818

Took out my trusty speedy B today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leooh said:


> View attachment 3446772
> 
> hopefully i can pop into chanel after work today... happy tuesday everyone!



Gorgeous bag and love your dress! [emoji3]


----------



## leooh

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous bag and love your dress! [emoji3]



thank you dear


----------



## Sparkletastic

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3437895
> 
> New Vibrato BBag in the passenger seat!


Love this bag!!! Every time is see a great black Bal I'm so tempted to buy one!


Breadnbrie said:


> My newest baby again today!


Nice!  I love this bag!!!


BigCherry said:


> I really like the 2jours in all soft leather. I returned mine with saffiano because it was faulty and realised I wasn't bothered so just took a refund. After seeing yours I immediately ordered the powder grey with black handles. Loving your mod pics [emoji3]


I completely agree. I hate the Saffy ones but the all soft leather are TDF!!!


elevenxten said:


> Chloe Faye calf leather
> View attachment 3440937


What a beauty!


Divealicious said:


> First spotted in this thread I think and didn't hesitate when I spotted it at 80% off [emoji4] MCM Milla bucket bag


What a deal!


Jaidybug said:


> Carried yesterday and today, my Valentino 360 Hobo bag[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441437


I love this bag. Understated with style!!!!


BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 3442779
> 
> My tiffany reversible tote ! Think i will keep it a couple of days !!


So fun. I want one of these in turquoise / silver.


leooh said:


> View attachment 3443418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainy day today, using my chanel jumbo. hopefully i can squeeze in some shopping after work


Nice. I'm loving the stuffed friends. 


Yuki85 said:


> This beauty from YSL [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3445499


SO GORGEOUS!  Have you noticed any sagging?


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3446772
> 
> hopefully i can pop into chanel after work today... happy tuesday everyone!


Say what girlfriend? Do I need to give you some "tough love" & remind you that you're on a ban? 
This is such a pretty pic....I LOVE your dress print & oh that Boy has caused all kinds of gasps & stirs here on tPF!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Say what girlfriend? Do I need to give you some "tough love" & remind you that you're on a ban?
> This is such a pretty pic....I LOVE your dress print & oh that Boy has caused all kinds of gasps & stirs here on tPF!



haha girlfriend, i think your tough love telepathy worked, because i went to all the boutiques and came home empty handed! [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> haha girlfriend, i think your tough love telepathy worked, because i went to all the boutiques and came home empty handed! [emoji16]


impressive!!! (unless you wanted to be a "bad girl" & cave/purchase! )


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> impressive!!! (unless you wanted to be a "bad girl" & cave/purchase! )



actually i was planning to, but i just couldn't pull the trigger yet. will wait for another day when my heart flutters again so that i can justify the purchase...


----------



## Breadnbrie

yellowbernie said:


> Just got the Coach Western Rogue, so that's what I will be carrying.


Love the rogue! There's something simultaneously classic and rugged about it. The flowers are a special touch too. Congrats!


----------



## Breadnbrie

@liznaj
@leooh @Sparkletastic

Thank you! She does make my heart skip a beat when I look at her 

Sparkletastic, happy you approve of the soft leather on the Fendi! I like how the Saffiano is "hardier" and more scratch resistant. But the soft leather is just so pretty. It's worth a little bit of babying!


----------



## michteo

Loved bringing this one out today [emoji5]


----------



## jcnc

yellowbernie said:


> Just got the Coach Western Rogue, so that's what I will be carrying.


Thats a gorgeous bag! Coach is coming up with some amazing bags lately.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Switching things up with the Diorever today. Closed the flap, added the strap, removed the twilly, and carrying her over the shoulder!


----------



## Kendie26

Black Balenciaga Work bag with an MZ WALLACE clutch in tin color leather


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> View attachment 3447217
> 
> 
> Loved bringing this one out today [emoji5]



Ooooo loving your monogram on this bag!!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Switching things up with the Diorever today. Closed the flap, added the strap, removed the twilly, and carrying her over the shoulder!



If I had the pleasure of meeting you in person I soooooooo would steal this right off your pretty shoulder!! [emoji23] can you tell how bad I want one?! [emoji8]


----------



## yellowbernie

jcnc said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag! Coach is coming up with some amazing bags lately.


Thanks, it's more amazing in person..


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger & Kubo poster.


Yes, the movie rocked.
And, no--free activity posters aren't just for children.
(on the reverse--instructions to fold origami bird & puzzles).
Squeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## pingko

Pochette Metis


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> @liznaj
> @leooh @Sparkletastic
> 
> Thank you! She does make my heart skip a beat when I look at her
> 
> Sparkletastic, happy you approve of the soft leather on the Fendi! I like how the Saffiano is "hardier" and more scratch resistant. But the soft leather is just so pretty. It's worth a little bit of babying!


I'm so in love with your soft leather version that I'm thinking of hunting this for the black bag I need. Just gorgeous!!!!! 


Breadnbrie said:


> Switching things up with the Diorever today. Closed the flap, added the strap, removed the twilly, and carrying her over the shoulder!


And...we have another winner!!! This bag is so gorgeous! I was NOT a Diorever fan. But your action shots and that cobalt color has me swooning. 
And isn't Dior's quality just great. I love this brand!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have no fancy background to share today. LOL!  Work must happen so I'm stuck in a conference room for a while. 

But my red Gucci Soho Small Chain Shoulder Bag is keeping me company.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> If I had the pleasure of meeting you in person I soooooooo would steal this right off your pretty shoulder!! [emoji23] can you tell how bad I want one?! [emoji8]


Lol! Doooo it, you won't regret it! The midnight color will be around the rest of the year I think. And the other colors are just stunning as well! I can also happily lend you the Dior if I could get my hands on your Bal and Celine beauties!



Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so in love with your soft leather version that I'm thinking of hunting this for the black bag I need. Just gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> And...we have another winner!!! This bag is so gorgeous! I was NOT a Diorever fan. But your action shots and that cobalt color has me swooning.
> And isn't Dior's quality just great. I love this brand!!!!



I just saw your black bag thread! I love the Valentino, but definitely try out the Fendi for size  I look forward to seeing your choice here when you make it!

Agreed, the Diorever looks kind of awkward and boxy online, but is amazing in person. And yes, it was scary how many bags I fell in love with at the Dior boutique. Especially the Diorama satchel. Dangerous for my wallet!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Sparkletastic said:


> I have no fancy background to share today. LOL!  Work must happen so I'm stuck in a conference room for a while.
> 
> But my red Gucci Soho Small Chain Shoulder Bag is keeping me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447647


Damn, no fancy background needed! That thing just steals the show every time


----------



## tenKrat

LV Trevi PM


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Lol! Doooo it, you won't regret it! The midnight color will be around the rest of the year I think. And the other colors are just stunning as well! I can also happily lend you the Dior if I could get my hands on your Bal and Celine beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw your black bag thread! I love the Valentino, but definitely try out the Fendi for size  I look forward to seeing your choice here when you make it!
> 
> Agreed, the Diorever looks kind of awkward and boxy online, but is amazing in person. And yes, it was scary how many bags I fell in love with at the Dior boutique. Especially the Diorama satchel. Dangerous for my wallet!



I'm in love with the diorama satchel as well! did you manage to try it out in person? I'm hoping to see mod shots...


----------



## leooh

tenKrat said:


> LV Trevi PM
> 
> View attachment 3447724



love this bag.... a little seller's remorse everytime i see your photos!


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> I'm in love with the diorama satchel as well! did you manage to try it out in person? I'm hoping to see mod shots...


Ugh nooo I did not take any photos with it! So regretting it now! I only have photos with the medium and large diorama (the non satchel version).


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Ugh nooo I did not take any photos with it! So regretting it now! I only have photos with the medium and large diorama (the non satchel version).



haha i left dior boutique without asking to see it as well! too focussed checking out wallets haha

maybe should make another trip down but i'm banned![emoji24]


----------



## vanilla_addict

My work bag  MG mini bucket camello\creme


----------



## Kendie26

vanilla_addict said:


> My work bag  MG mini bucket camello\creme


I don't know why I've put off getting a MG...THIS bag is GORGEOUS! I love the color & inside creme lining...beautiful & also your monogrammed SLG!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger & Kubo poster.
> View attachment 3447542
> 
> Yes, the movie rocked.
> And, no--free activity posters aren't just for children.
> (on the reverse--instructions to fold origami bird & puzzles).
> Squeeeeeeeeee!


Unique & cool bag (like you!)....creative pic RS....glad you enjoyed movie & maybe if you did the origami bird (on back of poster)~he can be your newest companion to mr adipose!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Kendie26 said:


> I don't know why I've put off getting a MG...THIS bag is GORGEOUS! I love the color & inside creme lining...beautiful & also your monogrammed SLG!


Thank you dear  creme is a favorite color of mine hense my nick name vanilla 
I have this MG which i use for work days
and a mini mini in black\ballerina which i use for weekends and travel to keep my hands free and my shoulders pain free
I love both so much but my mistake for not spraying them with a leather protect product. I plan to take both sometime to the professional "love my bags by barbara" to get them good looking once again hopefully and sprayed.
The SLG i use for my jewls on the go.
Here is another pic showing what i put in my MG


----------



## ksuromax

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you dear  creme is a favorite color of mine hense my nick name vanilla
> The SLG i use for my jewls on the go.
> Here is another pic showing what i put in my MG


OMG, what a great thing to have!! I need one! or two....


----------



## vanilla_addict

ksuromax said:


> OMG, what a great thing to have!! I need one! or two....


Thank you sweetie if you are referring to the SLG i posted all about it here including where i got it from  i really adore it! So functional 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jewelry-storage-how-do-you-store-your-jewelry.234574/page-21


----------



## ksuromax

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you sweetie if you are referring to the SLG i posted all about it here including where i got it from  i really adore it! So functional
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/jewelry-storage-how-do-you-store-your-jewelry.234574/page-21


thanks a lot, Dear!
I am a fan of DIY, and this one seems so simple to make, that I guess I know what I will be doing this coming weekend...


----------



## leooh

my workhorse...


----------



## vanilla_addict

ksuromax said:


> thanks a lot, Dear!
> I am a fan of DIY, and this one seems so simple to make, that I guess I know what I will be doing this coming weekend...


That sounds nice   my DIY is gift wrapping i kind of wish there is an occasion just to practice it more minus the actual gift buying part  loooooolz


----------



## vanilla_addict

Breadnbrie said:


> Carrying my new baby today!


Absolutely Gorgeous  i dont own a dior yet yours got me drooling


----------



## Kendie26

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you dear  creme is a favorite color of mine hense my nick name vanilla
> I have this MG which i use for work days
> and a mini mini in black\ballerina which i use for weekends and travel to keep my hands free and my shoulders pain free
> I love both so much but my mistake for not spraying them with a leather protect product. I plan to take both sometime to the professional "love my bags by barbara" to get them good looking once again hopefully and sprayed.
> The SLG i use for my jewls on the go.
> Here is another pic showing what i put in my MG



Wow thank you for the info!! That is so chic & unique...& great function [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3447993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my workhorse...



Looking FABULOUS girlfriend!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Pretty blouse! [emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Breadnbrie

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you dear  creme is a favorite color of mine hense my nick name vanilla
> I have this MG which i use for work days
> and a mini mini in black\ballerina which i use for weekends and travel to keep my hands free and my shoulders pain free
> I love both so much but my mistake for not spraying them with a leather protect product. I plan to take both sometime to the professional "love my bags by barbara" to get them good looking once again hopefully and sprayed.
> The SLG i use for my jewls on the go.
> Here is another pic showing what i put in my MG


Wow what a great workhorse bag!


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3447993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my workhorse...


Sigh  love the Montaigne and it looks so good on you! I sure hope that a Montaigne in dark grey doesn't come out this year yet or I'm in trouble! lol. Cute top as well.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Looking FABULOUS girlfriend!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Pretty blouse! [emoji8][emoji106]





Breadnbrie said:


> Sigh  love the Montaigne and it looks so good on you! I sure hope that a Montaigne in dark grey doesn't come out this year yet or I'm in trouble! lol. Cute top as well.



thanks darlings! really love the montaigne when i need to bring more things to work. but really i think it serves the same purpose as a diorever[emoji6] and a celine luggage[emoji6]

but of course we need different colours to match our outfits[emoji23]


----------



## leooh

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you dear  creme is a favorite color of mine hense my nick name vanilla
> I have this MG which i use for work days
> and a mini mini in black\ballerina which i use for weekends and travel to keep my hands free and my shoulders pain free
> I love both so much but my mistake for not spraying them with a leather protect product. I plan to take both sometime to the professional "love my bags by barbara" to get them good looking once again hopefully and sprayed.
> The SLG i use for my jewls on the go.
> Here is another pic showing what i put in my MG



the MG is surprisingly roomy! love the colour too[emoji4] and especially heart your vernis wallet. is it rose indien?


----------



## vanilla_addict

leooh said:


> the MG is surprisingly roomy! love the colour too[emoji4] and especially heart your vernis wallet. is it rose indien?


Thank you sweetie  i get loads of questions on that isnt it cute.. Color is pomme d'amour  its holding on strong for a long time now.. I would say a few years


----------



## leooh

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you sweetie  i get loads of questions on that isnt it cute.. Color is pomme d'amour  its holding on strong for a long time now.. I would say a few years



that's the colour i missed out on. very very pretty!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Unique & cool bag (like you!)....creative pic RS....glad you enjoyed movie & maybe if you did the origami bird (on back of poster)~he can be your newest companion to mr adipose!


Thanks
Hmm--birds could fly, to find more food & shiny things for adipose.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mzw coco


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Hmm--birds could fly, to find more food & shiny things for adipose.



I need your brain for creativity! I'm so plain boring [emoji16] so i appreciate creativity lots & lots! [emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mzw coco



I'll always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️MZW! She's a beauty & so incredibly functional [emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

A severely neglected Coach satchel


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222



So pretty and classy! [emoji173]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> I'll always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️MZW! She's a beauty & so incredibly functional [emoji119]


Thanks! Love the coach satchel!


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222



Love the color! [emoji173]️


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my speedy 30 [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]love it so much


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222


You look so pretty! Great bag for summery style.


----------



## remainsilly

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my speedy 30 [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]love it so much
> 
> View attachment 3448332


Love those laduree macaroon charms!
But imagine myself sneaky-gnawing at the plastic now & then.
Feeling betrayed & hungry.


----------



## Yuki85

remainsilly said:


> Love those laduree macaroon charms!
> But imagine myself sneaky-gnawing at the plastic now & then.
> Feeling betrayed & hungry.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] you made my day


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Back to my speedy 30 [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]love it so much
> 
> View attachment 3448332


...so extra fabulous w/ your charms!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and classy! [emoji173]️





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks! Love the coach satchel!





Maracucha said:


> Love the color! [emoji173]️





remainsilly said:


> You look so pretty! Great bag for summery style.


Many thanks lovelies! I "freaked" this morning realizing summer will come to a crashing halt soon so I figured I better get use of my more "summery bags"...as dearest Remainsilly pointed out.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks lovelies! I "freaked" this morning realizing summer will come to a crashing halt soon so I figured I better get use of my more "summery bags"...as dearest Remainsilly pointed out.


Here people can't wait till it's over! 
I have a big white cotton dust bag in the car to cover my bags from the roasting sun!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222



that's an unique finishing, complements your outfit
very ladylike[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

remainsilly said:


> Love those laduree macaroon charms!
> But imagine myself sneaky-gnawing at the plastic now & then.
> Feeling betrayed & hungry.


you are so funny! [emoji23] i love the charms more than the actual macaroons [emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Many thanks lovelies! I "freaked" this morning realizing summer will come to a crashing halt soon so I figured I better get use of my more "summery bags"...as dearest Remainsilly pointed out.





ksuromax said:


> Here people can't wait till it's over!
> I have a big white cotton dust bag in the car to cover my bags from the roasting sun!



haha here in Singapore it's blazing hot summer all year along[emoji274]
welcome to Singapore anytime you yearn for roasting sun during winter[emoji16]


----------



## jax818

My MG mini bucket in black ballerina with an etsy monster charm. It's my most used bag at the moment.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Just one of those days: busy, crazy, awful.  So it's good to put on super casual clothes, go to my favorite quiet spot, sit outside and just be...

I'm putting my sanity back together with some peach green tea lemonade and my Michael Kors gold leather Camden hobo. She's good at hiding all my stuff including a stack of novels.


----------



## FancyPants77

jax818 said:


> My MG mini bucket in black ballerina with an etsy monster charm. It's my most used bag at the moment.
> View attachment 3448509



Looks beautiful on you


----------



## lms910

Coco Handle in the passenger seat!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Coco Handle in the passenger seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448552


Oh yeah baby, how THAT is what I'm talking & dreaming about!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Here people can't wait till it's over!
> I have a big white cotton dust bag in the car to cover my bags from the roasting sun!


ha...we can't wait til it's over too girl! I just mean that I freaked w/ it almost over because that means I won't be able to carry my summery bags much longer  but I do prefer fall/winter weather!


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> Just one of those days: busy, crazy, awful.  So it's good to put on super casual clothes, go to my favorite quiet spot, sit outside and just be...
> 
> I'm putting my sanity back together with some peach green tea lemonade and my Michael Kors gold leather Camden hobo. She's good at hiding all my stuff including a stack of novels.
> View attachment 3448508



hugs sparkletastic... hope you feel better after some quiet moments


----------



## leooh

I swear, I'm better at rotating my bags since I started posting on purse forum! bags are fun only when you start wearing them[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222


Still a beauty, I contemplated this one when it came out, super classy looking


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Just one of those days: busy, crazy, awful.  So it's good to put on super casual clothes, go to my favorite quiet spot, sit outside and just be...
> 
> I'm putting my sanity back together with some peach green tea lemonade and my Michael Kors gold leather Camden hobo. She's good at hiding all my stuff including a stack of novels.
> View attachment 3448508


Omg, love the color and tassels and the leather looks scrumptious


----------



## Phiomega

Loewe Puzzle day!



Happy to carry her again after I bought a small wallet so I can use her more often!


----------



## leooh

Phiomega said:


> Loewe Puzzle day!
> View attachment 3448643
> 
> 
> Happy to carry her again after I bought a small wallet so I can use her more often!



i really like how different this bag looks! congrats


----------



## jax818

FancyPants77 said:


> Looks beautiful on you



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

leooh said:


> hugs sparkletastic... hope you feel better after some quiet moments


Thanks!!!!


myluvofbags said:


> Omg, love the color and tassels and the leather looks scrumptious


Thanks!  The leather on this bag is soooo nice.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Street and purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps


----------



## dangerouscurves

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Street and purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps



The bag and it's color are gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Street and purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps


Wowee look at YOU girlie! Looking glorious in your purple power!! Hey, I love your knot bracelets...did you switch out the actual knot closures on both of them (ie-the white bracelet has purple knot & viceversa?) So chic!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Still a beauty, I contemplated this one when it came out, super classy looking


aw thanks so much myluvofbags! I think that style had numerous colors,leathers, etc....when I saw that color with the lizard embossing I was hooked.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee look at YOU girlie! Looking glorious in your purple power!! Hey, I love your knot bracelets...did you switch out the actual knot closures on both of them (ie-the white bracelet has purple knot & viceversa?) So chic!


Thank you, Dearest 
yes, i like when they sit tight and not wobble around my wrist, cross-closing keeps them fixed well,
it's Mona Lisa (purple) and lilac (not white) tho, i am not sure about exact name of the colour


----------



## Venessa84

Carrying my SL SDJ for the first time today


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Street and purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps



Gorgeous, ksuromax! This combo takes my breath away!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Boy:







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe ("Marcie"...this is their 'small' size) in color Sunlight. There's some yellow in my dress that may be hard to see but I thought it worked [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> Carrying my SL SDJ for the first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448910



Major goo goo gaga [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dearest
> yes, i like when they sit tight and not wobble around my wrist, cross-closing keeps them fixed well,
> it's Mona Lisa (purple) and lilac (not white) tho, i am not sure about exact name of the colour



Lovely & very creative! Thanks for close ups!! [emoji8]


----------



## Molly0

Today I'm carrying my Sonia Rykiel quilted backpack in honor of her passing. Heaven has one more brilliant Parsian designer. 
May she rest in peace. . .


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe ("Marcie"...this is their 'small' size) in color Sunlight. There's some yellow in my dress that may be hard to see but I thought it worked [emoji4]
> View attachment 3449072


So lovely! Very fresh summer breeze


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> So lovely! Very fresh summer breeze


thanks girlfriend, I sure WISH there was a summer breeze here...it's hot as blazes & I'm kind of dreading my 4-5 mile walk/jog  later


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ pop of color today...


----------



## danielle8572

LV Montaigne Gm Mono


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ pop of color today...
> View attachment 3449290


This color is my happy place....SOOOOOO beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> This color is my happy place....SOOOOOO beautiful!



Awww thanks! Yeah I was feeling some bright pink today to go with my black & white outfit. [emoji173]️


----------



## jcnc

Kendie26 said:


> A severely neglected Coach satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448220
> View attachment 3448221
> View attachment 3448222


Ooh! The East-west Madison. Good to see one after a long time. Love this bag.


----------



## leooh

cath kidston bucket bag


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3449482
> 
> cath kidston bucket bag


So cute!! I love the print


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> So cute!! I love the print



thanks dear, i need some cheering up today too


----------



## FancyPants77

leooh said:


> View attachment 3449482
> 
> cath kidston bucket bag



As always, simply gorgeous, Leooh. I love your taste . What a fun print.


----------



## leooh

FancyPants77 said:


> As always, simply gorgeous, Leooh. I love your taste . What a fun print.



awww, thanks dear[emoji8]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I wore one of my favorite babies today! I loooove this bag.   Pretty, functional, easy to wear and a workhorse!!! 

Prada small Double Zip Tote in Fuoco (red) saffiano leather.


----------



## beachkaka

Can't get enough with this babe, after being carrying it few weeks straight look how slouchy it became.


----------



## ksuromax

beachkaka said:


> Can't get enough with this babe, after being carrying it few weeks straight look how slouchy it became.
> 
> View attachment 3449704


So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> I wore one of my favorite babies today! I loooove this bag.   Pretty, functional, easy to wear and a workhorse!!!
> 
> Prada small Double Zip Tote in Fuoco (red) saffiano leather.
> View attachment 3449707



i love this! esp in red


----------



## anthrosphere

My beautiful Etsy bag. I love the super soft leather and the swingy fringe. Mm... Fringe. I love, love fringes!! *swoons*


----------



## Kendie26

beachkaka said:


> Can't get enough with this babe, after being carrying it few weeks straight look how slouchy it became.
> 
> View attachment 3449704


Go Balenciaga! Congrats on this beauty beachkaka! She's so classic, yet edgy at the same time....a bag for life!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3449482
> 
> cath kidston bucket bag


How sweet leooh! I love floral prints on anything & yours is a  cutie!


----------



## Kendie26

jcnc said:


> Ooh! The East-west Madison. Good to see one after a long time. Love this bag.


thank you kindly & I love your avatar!


----------



## Kendie26

MZ WALLACE canvas & sequin "Ava" tote. I bought this a few years ago specifically for a beach vacation & just found it when cleaning a closet out! MZW is my go-to brand for bad weather days & there are more summer storm threats today. They also have amazing interior pocketing system & a cute detachable pouch ( 2nd pic taking indoors to show pouch/color).


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> MZ WALLACE canvas & sequin "Ava" tote. I bought this a few years ago specifically for a beach vacation & just found it when cleaning a closet out! MZW is my go-to brand for bad weather days & there are more summer storm threats today. They also have amazing interior pocketing system & a cute detachable pouch ( 2nd pic taking indoors to show pouch/color).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450021
> View attachment 3450022



love sequins! sparkly beach bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta messenger


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> MZ WALLACE canvas & sequin "Ava" tote. I bought this a few years ago specifically for a beach vacation & just found it when cleaning a closet out! MZW is my go-to brand for bad weather days & there are more summer storm threats today. They also have amazing interior pocketing system & a cute detachable pouch ( 2nd pic taking indoors to show pouch/color).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450021
> View attachment 3450022


Yay mzw!


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray for Friday! It's probably going to rain, but my Le Pliage can handle it! [emoji939]


----------



## liznaj

My mini companion at lunch


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> MZ WALLACE canvas & sequin "Ava" tote. I bought this a few years ago specifically for a beach vacation & just found it when cleaning a closet out! MZW is my go-to brand for bad weather days & there are more summer storm threats today. They also have amazing interior pocketing system & a cute detachable pouch ( 2nd pic taking indoors to show pouch/color).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450021
> View attachment 3450022


Wow look at those sequins!! So cute 



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta messenger


Oh look at that leather 


Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3450185
> 
> Hooray for Friday! It's probably going to rain, but my Le Pliage can handle it! [emoji939]


Happy Friday, Mimmy! Your LP looks great, and so does the drink


----------



## ksuromax

Yum yum


liznaj said:


> View attachment 3450249
> 
> My mini companion at lunch


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3450249
> 
> My mini companion at lunch


Your Bal is gorgeous as usual, liznaj! And yum! [emoji39]


liznaj said:


> Wow look at those sequins!! So cute
> 
> 
> Oh look at that leather
> 
> Happy Friday, Mimmy! Your LP looks great, and so does the drink


Thanks, liznaj!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3450249
> 
> My mini companion at lunch





ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta messenger





Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3450185
> 
> Hooray for Friday! It's probably going to rain, but my Le Pliage can handle it! [emoji939]


GREAT pics ladies!!!
liznaj~you are seriously testing my discipline abilities in holding off on buying a mini city! Gets harder each time I see yours! My rationale is just 1 mini per brand & I have a mini Bal in papier....ugh the torture seeing yours!
ksuromax~love this color! Another BV stunner of yours w/ cute charm too!
Mimmy~YAY on both....fab bag/perfect for weather woes & that starbucks looks so delish!


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb in Amarante







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jax818

Can't get enough of this MG mini bucket!   Dressed it up with a little LV today.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Summerfriend

I'm supposed to be breaking in my Balenciaga City, but it's raining so . . . Longchamp it is.


----------



## TraGiv

My new to me Burberry.


----------



## liznaj

ksuromax said:


> Yum yum





Mimmy said:


> Your Bal is gorgeous as usual, liznaj! And yum!





Kendie26 said:


> GREAT pics ladies!!!
> liznaj~you are seriously testing my discipline abilities in holding off on buying a mini city! Gets harder each time I see yours! My rationale is just 1 mini per brand & I have a mini Bal in papier....ugh the torture seeing yours!
> ksuromax~love this color! Another BV stunner of yours w/ cute charm too!
> Mimmy~YAY on both....fab bag/perfect for weather woes & that starbucks looks so delish!


Thanks ladies  
Kendie, sorry to tempt you lol!! I mean... the city and papier are very different bags


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Alma bb in Amarante


I still remember their first time I saw this bag in an LV store window. I fell in love that day and still love it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Wow it's so nice to come back to a thread full of beautiful bags after a crazy week!!! All this gorgeousness is good for the soul



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Street and purple suede Stuart Weitzman pumps


WOW at that purple! Amazing, especially with those shoes! 



Kendie26 said:


> Chloe ("Marcie"...this is their 'small' size) in color Sunlight. There's some yellow in my dress that may be hard to see but I thought it worked [emoji4]
> View attachment 3449072


Love the Marcie in this size! What are the dimensions on this? Love the sunlight color too! It didn't really occur to me that I need a yellow bag...but maybe I do!! 



Sparkletastic said:


> I wore one of my favorite babies today! I loooove this bag.   Pretty, functional, easy to wear and a workhorse!!!
> Prada small Double Zip Tote in Fuoco (red) saffiano leather.
> View attachment 3449707


Recently tried on a small double zip tote in orange and while it was adorable, I was thinking it would be so much better in red! Yours is so beautiful! The small size is really cute. 



beachkaka said:


> Can't get enough with this babe, after being carrying it few weeks straight look how slouchy it became.
> 
> View attachment 3449704


Beautiful city! Is that the chèvre or vibrato? It's gorgeous either way!


----------



## Breadnbrie

I was boring this week, except for one day with my Burberry I've been with the new Diorever! Next week I'll try to get back to giving my other bags love!


----------



## Austintx

Out and about with new indigo Celine mini luggage


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> I was boring this week, except for one day with my Burberry I've been with the new Diorever! Next week I'll try to get back to giving my other bags love!


Fabulous bag!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Austintx said:


> Out and about with new indigo Celine mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450605


Amazing colour!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow it's so nice to come back to a thread full of beautiful bags after a crazy week!!! All this gorgeousness is good for the soul
> 
> 
> WOW at that purple! Amazing, especially with those shoes!
> 
> 
> Love the Marcie in this size! What are the dimensions on this? Love the sunlight color too! It didn't really occur to me that I need a yellow bag...but maybe I do!!
> 
> 
> Recently tried on a small double zip tote in orange and while it was adorable, I was thinking it would be so much better in red! Yours is so beautiful! The small size is really cute.
> 
> 
> Beautiful city! Is that the chèvre or vibrato? It's gorgeous either way!


Dearest Breadnbrie~my Chloe Marcie satchel measures 14" long at the bottom/ base (&13" at top...as the bag tapers in ever so slightly) by 10" height by 4.5" wide. The double braided handles have a 6" drop (fits over my shoulder) & it also has long crossbody strap too. The quality is impeccable & the leather is just scrumptuous. If memory serves, this "Sunlight" color was limited edition (?) I actually wish I bought a more neutral color as I would be using it a lot more than I have. I've sadly only used her about 5 times (shame on me) Hope this helps!


----------



## Mariapia

No fancy bag to day !
Only my Nat&Nin ....


----------



## anumus

Today this bag made of cork, not a designer bag but a nice clutch that I really like. Got it from Lisbon this spring. Leaving for a brithay party.


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today this bag made of cork, not a designer bag but a nice clutch that I really like. Got it from Lisbon this spring. Leaving for a brithay party.


You look really chic! I love it (& your Celine Belt in the background too!)


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3450791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fancy bag to day !
> Only my Nat&Nin ....





Breadnbrie said:


> I was boring this week, except for one day with my Burberry I've been with the new Diorever! Next week I'll try to get back to giving my other bags love!





Austintx said:


> Out and about with new indigo Celine mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450605


I adore your Nat&Nin Mariapia ~ such a sweet everyday, everywhere bag!!
Breadnbrie & Austintx~those blue bags of yours make my heart race.


----------



## lms910

New Celine Trio (super score at DF for $700!) with my LL Bean gym bag today for errands and working out!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> I adore your Nat&Nin Mariapia ~ such a sweet everyday, everywhere bag!!
> Breadnbrie & Austintx~those blue bags of yours make my heart race.


Thank you  Kendie for your sweet words as always!


----------



## Mimmy

anumus said:


> Today this bag made of cork, not a designer bag but a nice clutch that I really like. Got it from Lisbon this spring. Leaving for a brithay party.



Very pretty and unique, anumus!


----------



## Sculli

carried the diorama satchel and bags with cakes [emoji16].


----------



## Amazona

Sculli said:


> carried the diorama satchel and *bags with cakes *[emoji16].
> View attachment 3451278


My favorite kind of bags!!


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock out for dinner


----------



## Phiomega

Fendi small By the Way --- one of the the most versatile bags I have --- accompanying me playing music at church this morning...


----------



## leooh

we are going out!


----------



## leooh

Phiomega said:


> Fendi small By the Way --- one of the the most versatile bags I have --- accompanying me playing music at church this morning...
> View attachment 3451420



what a great colour combi! i think the shape is creative as well, love it!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451327



love this cutie, really glam! enjoy your dinner dear!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leooh said:


> we are going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451423
> View attachment 3451424



What a cute pic!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ooodianaooo

My go to is my Chanel brown east west baguette.  Sad they discontinued =(


----------



## Molly0

Oldie Chloe Bay Hobo in green.


----------



## brooksgirl425

Laura Burch crossbody. [emoji74]


----------



## jax818

Took my PS1 pouch hiking then lunch afterwards.


----------



## michteo

My good ol' boy with espadrilles today


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> we are going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451423
> View attachment 3451424





Phiomega said:


> Fendi small By the Way --- one of the the most versatile bags I have --- accompanying me playing music at church this morning...
> View attachment 3451420


Fab pics ladies! Love your styles & colors!
leooh~Mom & daughter looking so chic! Surely she will be a tPFr someday!
Phiomega~your Fendi is so awesome in that color combo....such  a unique bag!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Fab pics ladies! Love your styles & colors!
> leooh~Mom & daughter looking so chic! Surely she will be a tPFr someday!
> Phiomega~your Fendi is so awesome in that color combo....such  a unique bag!



thanks kendie[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## msd_bags

An oldie but goodie, Marc Jacobs Single XL with baroque hardware with me at the mall


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451327


Perfect!


Phiomega said:


> Fendi small By the Way --- one of the the most versatile bags I have --- accompanying me playing music at church this morning...
> View attachment 3451420


This is so cute! I love the color combination too  


leooh said:


> we are going out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451423
> View attachment 3451424


Awwww both of you are carrying fab bags! 


michteo said:


> View attachment 3451506
> 
> 
> My good ol' boy with espadrilles today


Lovely bag with lovely shoes  


msd_bags said:


> An oldie but goodie, Marc Jacobs Single XL with baroque hardware with me at the mall
> View attachment 3451675


Definitely a goodie!


----------



## anumus

Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.


----------



## uhpharm01

anumus said:


> Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.


I love that bag. It looks great in you


----------



## anumus

michteo said:


> View attachment 3451506
> 
> 
> My good ol' boy with espadrilles today


I am drooling a little here


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.





msd_bags said:


> An oldie but goodie, Marc Jacobs Single XL with baroque hardware with me at the mall
> View attachment 3451675


You both look wonderful anumus & msd_bags!
anumus~major fan of your Celine...looks so pretty on you!
msd_bags~i always appreciate an "oldie but goodie!"..marc jacobs rocks!


----------



## Kendie26

In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451714



This bag is one of my favorites, Kendie! Gorgeous![emoji179]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> This bag is one of my favorites, Kendie! Gorgeous![emoji179]


warmest, kindest thanks dear Mimmy....she has a special place in my heart as a die-hard Bal lover.


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451714



I have never seen this skin and colour combination before. How lovely!! [emoji7] Now I'm inspired to bring a pink bag out tomorrow [emoji254]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Off to an extra urgent care shift with Coach Mercer, to make extra money for future bag purchases  I decided that I would try not to buy bags unless I accrued enough extra overtime! An exercise in self control


----------



## liznaj

anumus said:


> Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.


Love this Celine, looks great on you!


Kendie26 said:


> In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451714


Seriously this might be the most special Bal bag I've ever seen. So pretty!


----------



## liznaj

Chanel mini flap


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3452018
> 
> Chanel mini flap


AWESOME!!!! LOVE everything...bag obviously! Great dress/skirt & adorable shoes...SNAP girl!! I need to learn to take cool modshots like this!!


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock out for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451327


Have you had this bag long? I was curious what your thoughts are on the black hardware and it's wear. TIA


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Love this Celine, looks great on you!
> 
> Seriously this might be the most special Bal bag I've ever seen. So pretty!





michteo said:


> I have never seen this skin and colour combination before. How lovely!! [emoji7] Now I'm inspired to bring a pink bag out tomorrow [emoji254]


Thank you so much for the Bal Pink love dear ladies!! Yay, can't wait to see your pink  (tomorrow) michteo!!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Off to an extra urgent care shift with Coach Mercer, to make extra money for future bag purchases  I decided that I would try not to buy bags unless I accrued enough extra overtime! An exercise in self control


OOOOO I reallly really love this one....is this a new/newer Coach style? I don't remember it from your stunning bag showcase Breadnbrie. Looks really great on you.....heck ALL bags do! You just wear bags beautifully & have lovely pics!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Have you had this bag long? I was curious what your thoughts are on the black hardware and it's wear. TIA


Hi & thankyou aundria! I bought this Valentino Glamlock this year mid-July so I have not had it long. It was pre-fall season & apparently a new Gunmetal hardware for the Glamlock. So far, so good....no issues. I had read about Chanel's "so black" line of black hardware having chipping issues & a few tPR's confirmed this for me so I'm glad I tried a different brand with darker hardware....but it's probably way too early to give you a fair assesment. Feel free to check back with me down the road! All the best to you!


----------



## Breadnbrie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3452018
> 
> Chanel mini flap



Wow everything about your ensemble is so classy and feminine! Love the peeptoe shoes too.


----------



## Breadnbrie

anumus said:


> Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.



Major envy on the Belt! That's next on my list. Looks great on you!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451714



Love the pink lizard print so much! Your black Valentino yesterday was so dreamy as well. You just always have such awesome bags!! I love seeing what new treasure you will pull out next[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> OOOOO I reallly really love this one....is this a new/newer Coach style? I don't remember it from your stunning bag showcase Breadnbrie. Looks really great on you.....heck ALL bags do! You just wear bags beautifully & have lovely pics!



You're too sweet Kendie, thank you! Yes it was in the bag showcase, this was the photo below. I believe it's from late 2015/early 2016 so yes, fairly new style! It matches with most things and is lightweight so it's a good worry-free bag. [emoji2]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME!!!! LOVE everything...bag obviously! Great dress/skirt & adorable shoes...SNAP girl!! I need to learn to take cool modshots like this!!


Awww thank you Kendie, you are always so kind! It's a skirt  Actually I look really silly taking shots at weird angles 


Breadnbrie said:


> Wow everything about your ensemble is so classy and feminine! Love the peeptoe shoes too.


Thank you breadnbrie, I really admire your style too!


----------



## Breadnbrie

You know you're officially a crazy bag lady when you switch purses out halfway through the day for no reason! Felt like taking Bal city in Gris glace out to get my nails done.


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3452018
> 
> Chanel mini flap



love everything about this outfit!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> You know you're officially a crazy bag lady when you switch purses out halfway through the day for no reason! Felt like taking Bal city in Gris glace out to get my nails done.



you have so many beautiful bags you need to show them equal love![emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

Breadnbrie said:


> You know you're officially a crazy bag lady when you switch purses out halfway through the day for no reason! Felt like taking Bal city in Gris glace out to get my nails done.



I admire your dedication to doing the switch! . I switch mine daily depending on my outfit but not so much with my wallet. I've found I'm a universal wallet kind of woman. As long as I don't have to switch out my wallet I love rotating bags. Pretty pic!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Off to an extra urgent care shift with Coach Mercer, to make extra money for future bag purchases  I decided that I would try not to buy bags unless I accrued enough extra overtime! An exercise in self control



that's a great resolution! moral support!


----------



## jax818

So black reissue today.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> In a casual pink mood today so it's Balenciaga lizard embossed City [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451714



sweet sweet pink, like sweet sweet you[emoji254]


----------



## leooh

jax818 said:


> So black reissue today.
> View attachment 3452206



such a special classic, drooling...


----------



## leooh

on an early train to work... needed to bring loads today


----------



## J.A.N.

My Soeedy 25 with match acces
Gone a bit L/V mad since giving birth


----------



## leooh

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3452213
> 
> My Soeedy 25 with match acces
> Gone a bit L/V mad since giving birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452215
> View attachment 3452216



look at your baby, super adorable!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> sweet sweet pink, like sweet sweet you[emoji254]





Breadnbrie said:


> Love the pink lizard print so much! Your black Valentino yesterday was so dreamy as well. You just always have such awesome bags!! I love seeing what new treasure you will pull out next[emoji16][emoji16]





liznaj said:


> Awww thank you Kendie, you are always so kind! It's a skirt  Actually I look really silly taking shots at weird angles
> 
> Thank you breadnbrie, I really admire your style too!


I adore the 3 of you fine gals... many thank you's & hugs! Always love seeing your beautiful pics! 
(haha liznaj~I'd like to be a fly on the wall (or wherever) watching you get into your "weird angles"....it always works great for you!


----------



## Summerfriend

Carrying my large Longchamp Le Pliage tote again today. Ever since I got this bag I can't stop carrying it. Halp.


----------



## jillyfish108

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3452213
> 
> My Soeedy 25 with match acces
> Gone a bit L/V mad since giving birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452215
> View attachment 3452216



Look at your sweet baby!! Adorable!! Love your speedy and goodies you put inside!! Such a great strap for it too!! Do you find it pulls on your purse in a bad way at all? I'm considering doing the same and wondered what your experience was with it


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> You know you're officially a crazy bag lady when you switch purses out halfway through the day for no reason! Felt like taking Bal city in Gris glace out to get my nails done.


Omg your ME city is gorgeous 


leooh said:


> love everything about this outfit!


Thank you leooh!! 


leooh said:


> View attachment 3452209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an early train to work... needed to bring loads today


This beautiful noe!!! I love epi leather


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> Hi & thankyou aundria! I bought this Valentino Glamlock this year mid-July so I have not had it long. It was pre-fall season & apparently a new Gunmetal hardware for the Glamlock. So far, so good....no issues. I had read about Chanel's "so black" line of black hardware having chipping issues & a few tPR's confirmed this for me so I'm glad I tried a different brand with darker hardware....but it's probably way too early to give you a fair assesment. Feel free to check back with me down the road! All the best to you!


I have the Chanel so black jumbo and I do have rubbing wear on the chains.  The chain on this bag looks really nice. Thank you for your help and enjoy this little beauty


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Omg your ME city is gorgeous
> 
> Thank you leooh!!
> 
> This beautiful noe!!! I love epi leather



Fellow epi lover! epi really keeps its shape beautifully... can you believe that this noe is from 1996? i can see no scratches etc at all, really proof of great LV quality


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> Fellow epi lover! epi really keeps its shape beautifully... can you believe that this noe is from 1996? i can see no scratches etc at all, really proof of great LV quality


1996?!?! That is amazing!! I sold my only epi bag earlier this year, not because of the leather, I just didnt like the bag style. Really miss the leather though, maybe I'll get an epi slg or something


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> 1996?!?! That is amazing!! I sold my only epi bag earlier this year, not because of the leather, I just didnt like the bag style. Really miss the leather though, maybe I'll get an epi slg or something



you really should, i strongly recommend a Cluny. that's not a slg though...[emoji16]


----------



## michteo

leooh said:


> you really should, i strongly recommend a Cluny. that's not a slg though...[emoji16]



I was just looking at the Cluny recently! And find myself strangely drawn to the pink and red...


----------



## Breadnbrie

FancyPants77 said:


> I admire your dedication to doing the switch! . I switch mine daily depending on my outfit but not so much with my wallet. I've found I'm a universal wallet kind of woman. As long as I don't have to switch out my wallet I love rotating bags. Pretty pic!



Thank you! I'm like you, I never switch wallets. I normally don't switch bags twice in one day, but I wanted to feel like I still had part of my Sunday off despite working half the day, and the slouchy bal definitely puts me in a weekend mood! 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3452209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an early train to work... needed to bring loads today



It's so adorable!! You have such great red bags! Love that you have variety within each color family, and I have a soft spot for red 



J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3452213
> 
> My Soeedy 25 with match acces
> Gone a bit L/V mad since giving birth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452215
> View attachment 3452216


Wow LV galore! I love how everything matches, I never really got to matching SLGs. Something just makes me happy about looking at the monogram print!



Summerfriend said:


> Carrying my large Longchamp Le Pliage tote again today. Ever since I got this bag I can't stop carrying it. Halp.


Embrace it! Carry what you wanna carry, because eventually you will develop a new infatuation with one of your existing bags. I find that my bag obsession goes in waves. I've been thinking I should try carrying the same bag over a week so I can get to know and fall in love with each one all over again.  You do you!



liznaj said:


> Omg your ME city is gorgeous


Thanks so much! She makes me so happy!


----------



## leooh

michteo said:


> I was just looking at the Cluny recently! And find myself strangely drawn to the pink and red...



i find myself drawn to every colour of the cluny lol
the rose ballerine is the prettiest ever, and both the hot pink and coquelicot red are striking...

really recommend getting one! understated yet elegant


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> I have the Chanel so black jumbo and I do have rubbing wear on the chains.  The chain on this bag looks really nice. Thank you for your help and enjoy this little beauty


Hi again aundria! You probably already know this, but just in case....when I was talking to other tPFrs about Chanel's So Black bags & learning of chipping on chain, 1 of them told me if you buy at boutique they will replace chain at least 1 time. Just wanted to mention this in case you hadn't heard it.


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> Hi again aundria! You probably already know this, but just in case....when I was talking to other tPFrs about Chanel's So Black bags & learning of chipping on chain, 1 of them told me if you buy at boutique they will replace chain at least 1 time. Just wanted to mention this in case you hadn't heard it.


Yes thank you ! [emoji1]


----------



## J.A.N.

leooh said:


> look at your baby, super adorable!



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## J.A.N.

jillyfish108 said:


> Look at your sweet baby!! Adorable!! Love your speedy and goodies you put inside!! Such a great strap for it too!! Do you find it pulls on your purse in a bad way at all? I'm considering doing the same and wondered what your experience was with it



Aww Thanks for your kind words. L/V don't recommend you do this that's why they made the speedy b. I haven't had any problems as yet. It doesn't pull at all and I have quite a bit inside making it slightly heavy. Having said that I carry it more as it should be held as a tote rather than cross body. The strap is quite a wide and robust strap and orig from my 2 compartment Alize which holds up very well as well as matching perfectly. I can alternate bets the two when I need to as with a small baby life becomes difficult so the cross body option is there when I need it. Def worth a try imo.


----------



## J.A.N.

Breadnbrie said:


> Thank you! I'm like you, I never switch wallets. I normally don't switch bags twice in one day, but I wanted to feel like I still had part of my Sunday off despite working half the day, and the slouchy bal definitely puts me in a weekend mood!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so adorable!! You have such great red bags! Love that you have variety within each color family, and I have a soft spot for red
> 
> 
> Wow LV galore! I love how everything matches, I never really got to matching SLGs. Something just makes me happy about looking at the monogram print!
> 
> 
> Embrace it! Carry what you wanna carry, because eventually you will develop a new infatuation with one of your existing bags. I find that my bag obsession goes in waves. I've been thinking I should try carrying the same bag over a week so I can get to know and fall in love with each one all over again.  You do you!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! She makes me so happy!



I always loved matching my bags and slg's.
I will add a passport holder at some point. I wish L/V would do a hard case mono slip on and off cover instead so it just covers the back and sides instead of the ones they do. 

While some people get fed up with the same I ab adore it.  [emoji4]


----------



## michteo

leooh said:


> i find myself drawn to every colour of the cluny lol
> the rose ballerine is the prettiest ever, and both the hot pink and coquelicot red are striking...
> 
> really recommend getting one! understated yet elegant



Thanks for the input! And you know what, I've officially placed this into my Euro trip buy list [emoji7] Now it's just figuring out the answer to the age old question of "what size and what color?!" [emoji28]


----------



## leooh

michteo said:


> Thanks for the input! And you know what, I've officially placed this into my Euro trip buy list [emoji7] Now it's just figuring out the answer to the age old question of "what size and what color?!" [emoji28]



so happy for you! well, the only answer to that is: you can't go wrong with any size or any colour![emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## michteo

I brought this love to work with me today [emoji254][emoji254] Valentino Rockstud in pink. It's small size but fits a ton inside. This thread has certainly inspired me to change my bags more often! [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> View attachment 3452500
> 
> 
> I brought this love to work with me today [emoji254][emoji254] Valentino Rockstud in pink. It's small size but fits a ton inside. This thread has certainly inspired me to change my bags more often! [emoji16]



Oh yes!! [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji7]she is a real beauty & piece of art! LOOOOOVE!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Awww thank you Kendie, you are always so kind! It's a skirt  Actually I look really silly taking shots at weird angles
> 
> Thank you breadnbrie, I really admire your style too!



So dearest liznaj ...this one is for you, as I'm cracking myself up [emoji23]...I tried your "weird angle" modshot technique last night...clearly I need more practice but I like the pic of my clutch. This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.
Oh & yikes-I found a mini city  black Bal in new vibrato leather I'm stalking so I MIGHT(?) be joining you soon with a mini city[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> So dearest liznaj ...this one is for you, as I'm cracking myself up [emoji23]...I tried your "weird angle" modshot technique last night...clearly I need more practice but I like the pic of my clutch. This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.
> Oh & yikes-I found a mini city  black Bal in new vibrato leather I'm stalking so I MIGHT(?) be joining you soon with a mini city[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452509


oops forgot to tag you on above post 
@liznaj


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> you really should, i strongly recommend a Cluny. that's not a slg though...[emoji16]


Oh the Cluny is amazing!! I have drooled over this bag many times. The hot pink one took my breath away. 


Kendie26 said:


> So dearest liznaj ...this one is for you, as I'm cracking myself up [emoji23]...I tried your "weird angle" modshot technique last night...clearly I need more practice but I like the pic of my clutch. This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.
> Oh & yikes-I found a mini city  black Bal in new vibrato leather I'm stalking so I MIGHT(?) be joining you soon with a mini city[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452509


I love this pic, Kendie!! Great shot and your flamingo dress is so so so cute  
The new vibrato bags made me wonder if I need another black mini bag lol, I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## lady-dior

LD for the uk bank holiday weekend . Will be packing her away this evening and back to my mulberry Bayswater for work tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.


Omg! Your dress has pink flamingoes!
Awesome Great contrast for bag.


----------



## liznaj

lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3452682
> 
> 
> LD for the uk bank holiday weekend . Will be packing her away this evening and back to my mulberry Bayswater for work tomorrow.


Beautiful LD!! That leather looks so yummy


----------



## Breadnbrie

michteo said:


> View attachment 3452500
> 
> 
> I brought this love to work with me today [emoji254][emoji254] Valentino Rockstud in pink. It's small size but fits a ton inside. This thread has certainly inspired me to change my bags more often! [emoji16]


I love this bag!! Feminine and edgy at the same time! 



Kendie26 said:


> So dearest liznaj ...this one is for you, as I'm cracking myself up [emoji23]...I tried your "weird angle" modshot technique last night...clearly I need more practice but I like the pic of my clutch. This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.
> Oh & yikes-I found a mini city  black Bal in new vibrato leather I'm stalking so I MIGHT(?) be joining you soon with a mini city[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452509



Wow beautiful photo! You look so edgy and stylish!


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger bag. With adipose charm. And roses.


*Note o' interest for campomaggi fans: Marco has made leather shoulder pads, *finally*, to attach onto bag straps. Ease my pain, yes!


----------



## Breadnbrie

lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3452682
> 
> 
> LD for the uk bank holiday weekend . Will be packing her away this evening and back to my mulberry Bayswater for work tomorrow.


Beautiful and classic!



remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag. With adipose charm. And roses.
> View attachment 3452706
> 
> *Note o' interest for campomaggi fans: Marco has made leather shoulder pads, *finally*, to attach onto bag straps. Ease my pain, yes!


Lovely bag, charm, and photo!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Ohh boy the start of a 14 hour workday. Going comfy with the Speedy B 30. I tried something new by removing the middle strap and wearing it as a shoulder bag. It's growing on me and I think it works better with my proportions than using it crossbody with the long strap.


----------



## anumus

Today went for coffee and cakes after work and had this cute non designer bag I got from Barcelona a few years back. Label says Rules By Mary. Inside is also an adorable coin purse with the same bow detail 
I hardly ever wear anything this girly but could not resist when I saw this bag


----------



## Kendie26

lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3452682
> 
> 
> LD for the uk bank holiday weekend . Will be packing her away this evening and back to my mulberry Bayswater for work tomorrow.


MAGNIFICENT....picture perfect....I lust after this bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag. With adipose charm. And roses.
> View attachment 3452706
> 
> *Note o' interest for campomaggi fans: Marco has made leather shoulder pads, *finally*, to attach onto bag straps. Ease my pain, yes!


Mr sweet, handsome Adipose is taking over & stealing hearts all over TPF!!! Special occasion on the pretty roses RS? Cool bag indeed


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Oh the Cluny is amazing!! I have drooled over this bag many times. The hot pink one took my breath away.
> 
> I love this pic, Kendie!! Great shot and your flamingo dress is so so so cute
> The new vibrato bags made me wonder if I need another black mini bag lol, I'm so excited for you!!





Breadnbrie said:


> I love this bag!! Feminine and edgy at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow beautiful photo! You look so edgy and stylish!


 ha thanks so kindly you 2 sweeties!! I aspire to the 2 of you with your AWESOME modshots. I was laughing taking that last night thinking of you liznaj when you mentioned "weird angles"...I was all over the place...hoisting my leg up, squatting, you name it....all kinds of craziness!!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Ohh boy the start of a 14 hour workday. Going comfy with the Speedy B 30. I tried something new by removing the middle strap and wearing it as a shoulder bag. It's growing on me and I think it works better with my proportions than using it crossbody with the long strap.


Looks GREAT...as ALWAYS...I do love your style! Sorry for the 14hr day though-


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Mr sweet, handsome Adipose is taking over & stealing hearts all over TPF!!! Special occasion on the pretty roses RS? Cool bag indeed


Thanks
No special occasion--fresh flowers are lovely.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Looks GREAT...as ALWAYS...I do love your style! Sorry for the 14hr day though-


Thank you so much Kendie! Your compliment made my long tiring day! Plus I can't complain too much...extra overtime means extra $$ for my next bag crush!


----------



## anumus

Today at the office, simple brown leather Longchamp shoulderbag/crossbody with LC orange wallet. It is suprisig how much stuff fits in even with a wallet this size.


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today at the office, simple brown leather Longchamp shoulderbag/crossbody with LC orange wallet. It is suprisig how much stuff fits in even with a wallet this size.


love these warm colors....so perfect for upcoming Fall season!


----------



## leooh

changing out for tomorrow...


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> View attachment 3453446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out for tomorrow...


So pretty! Those are probably my favorite bags of yours. Love the SLGs too!


----------



## FancyPants77

leooh said:


> View attachment 3453446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out for tomorrow...



Every time I see your taupe bag my heart skips a beat. Such a beauty. I love that pink wallet combined with it too. Stunning combination


----------



## mar4712

errands and dentist appointment with my Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpack [emoji4] [emoji309] [emoji7]


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Brought my Celine mini luggage to work today


----------



## Pessie

michteo said:


> View attachment 3452500
> 
> 
> I brought this love to work with me today [emoji254][emoji254] Valentino Rockstud in pink. It's small size but fits a ton inside. This thread has certainly inspired me to change my bags more often! [emoji16]


I really like the look of these, but wonder do the studs on the handles dig into your hands?


----------



## michteo

Pessie said:


> I really like the look of these, but wonder do the studs on the handles dig into your hands?



The underside of the studded straps are smooth so mostly I just hold it normally and don't feel anything. Sometimes I accidentally haul my bag by the pointy side and yes that one hurts a bit [emoji28] 

I love the Rockstud bags in Black!! Would recommend if you're considering.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Diorever again, hope nobody is sick of it yet


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3453446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing out for tomorrow...


MEGA IN LOVE with EVERYTHING in this glorious pic!!! I think it's your subtle way of "torturing" me until I buy a Dior, right?!


----------



## Kendie26

BovinaRabbit said:


> Brought my Celine mini luggage to work today
> View attachment 3453575


always a favorite (I'm a celine luggage gal myself)...your blue is so pretty!


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453740



Loooove this color! Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> Loooove this color! Such a beautiful bag!


thanks ever so much FancyPants! I'm sure you've heard this before but your avatar name is THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sculli said:


> carried the diorama satchel and bags with cakes [emoji16].
> View attachment 3451278


I adore the Diorama. Is this the medium? Does it hold much?


anumus said:


> Eating out and shopping today with Belt bag. Got it this summer and I am using it all the time . First Céline bag but definately not the last.


I love the look of the Belt. So few new bags are truly unique but this has style that stands out from the crowd. How easy is it to get into the bag?


leooh said:


> View attachment 3452209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an early train to work... needed to bring loads today


What a gorgeous bag!  I don't have an LV Epi bag and it seems like a hole in my collection.


Kendie26 said:


> So dearest liznaj ...this one is for you, as I'm cracking myself up [emoji23]...I tried your "weird angle" modshot technique last night...clearly I need more practice but I like the pic of my clutch. This is actually 1 of my fave clutches I got so many years ago from Banana Republic ( under $100 ~yay!) Gives a little bling factor & works with so many outfits.
> Oh & yikes-I found a mini city  black Bal in new vibrato leather I'm stalking so I MIGHT(?) be joining you soon with a mini city[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452509


Love it!  This reminds me of a blingy bag I have (mine is a grey leather flap with studs) that cost next to nothing but is one of my faves. I adore my premier designer bags but great fashion doesn't have to cost a lot.


lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3452682
> 
> LD for the uk bank holiday weekend . Will be packing her away this evening and back to my mulberry Bayswater for work tomorrow.


This bag is simply YUMMY!!


Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453740


I really want a Balenciaga Papier bag. There is a black tote I've been eyeballing. Do you find the strap to be too thin? That is my only concern. But I just looooove these bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I fully intended to carry a colorful bag today but somehow this jumped out of my closet. So she came along on my doctor's visit. I am so in love with the feel of the leather on this bag. 

Chanel Single Flap Jumbo in Ivory Calfskin with Bijoux Chain


----------



## leooh

mar4712 said:


> errands and dentist appointment with my Henri Bendel Jetsetter backpack [emoji4] [emoji309] [emoji7]



love this colour, it will cheer anybody up!


----------



## leooh

BovinaRabbit said:


> Brought my Celine mini luggage to work today
> View attachment 3453575



looks like the perfect workbag! one of my fav colours for bags!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Diorever again, hope nobody is sick of it yet



how can anybody ever get tired of seeing your beautiful Diorever? how are you liking it so far after using it?


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453740



love taupe! so versatile...


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> I fully intended to carry a colorful bag today but somehow this jumped out of my closet. So she came along on my doctor's visit. I am so in love with the feel of the leather on this bag.
> 
> Chanel Single Flap Jumbo in Ivory Calfskin with Bijoux Chain



the leather looks so soft and luxurious to the touch.. is the chain heavy?


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> So pretty! Those are probably my favorite bags of yours. Love the SLGs too!





FancyPants77 said:


> Every time I see your taupe bag my heart skips a beat. Such a beauty. I love that pink wallet combined with it too. Stunning combination





Kendie26 said:


> MEGA IN LOVE with EVERYTHING in this glorious pic!!! I think it's your subtle way of "torturing" me until I buy a Dior, right?!



thanks ladies!

i may need a matching dior wallet soon

kendie, more to tempt you...



in warm light... see that soft champagne ghw?[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> i may need a matching dior wallet soon
> 
> kendie, more to tempt you...
> View attachment 3453848
> 
> 
> in warm light... see that soft champagne ghw?[emoji4]


I see, I see & I love love love!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore the Diorama. Is this the medium? Does it hold much?
> 
> I love the look of the Belt. So few new bags are truly unique but this has style that stands out from the crowd. How easy is it to get into the bag?
> 
> What a gorgeous bag!  I don't have an LV Epi bag and it seems like a hole in my collection.
> 
> Love it!  This reminds me of a blingy bag I have (mine is a grey leather flap with studs) that cost next to nothing but is one of my faves. I adore my premier designer bags but great fashion doesn't have to cost a lot.
> 
> This bag is simply YUMMY!!
> 
> I really want a Balenciaga Papier bag. There is a black tote I've been eyeballing. Do you find the strap to be too thin? That is my only concern. But I just looooove these bags.


Hi Sparkle! Double thanks for both your replies...I totally agree with fashion doesn't  have to be uber expensive. Yes, the long crossbody strap on the Papier line is thin.....I do not find this a problem because i have the smallest mini size so it's not a big bag. I think it would all depend on which size Bal Papier you got & how much you loaded her up. Hope that helps!


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> thanks ever so much FancyPants! I'm sure you've heard this before but your avatar name is THE BEST!!!!



Thank you!!  I figured it was appropriate for TPF


----------



## msd_bags

My Rebecca Minkoff Black Basketweave MAM with green zipper track. She's with me at our Senate attending a senate committee hearing for our sector.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Kendie26 said:


> always a favorite (I'm a celine luggage gal myself)...your blue is so pretty!



Thank you!  It's my mini luggage's first day out since purchasing it 2 months ago [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

leooh said:


> the leather looks so soft and luxurious to the touch.. is the chain heavy?


No. Not at all! It's a joy to carry. A very lightweight bag!


Kendie26 said:


> Hi Sparkle! Double thanks for both your replies...I totally agree with fashion doesn't  have to be uber expensive. Yes, the long crossbody strap on the Papier line is thin.....I do not find this a problem because i have the smallest mini size so it's not a big bag. I think it would all depend on which size Bal Papier you got & how much you loaded her up. Hope that helps!


Thanks for letting me know. I wanted one of the larger sizes and the thin strap makes me pause. But these are so very gorgeous. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Molly0

Carrying my project for today - a newly found vintage croc, lined in the softest ever Lambskin, made in France, no name.
(I removed the darkened handles and added the chain)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3454055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my project for today - a newly found vintage croc, lined in the softest ever Lambskin, made in France, no name.
> (I removed the darkened handles and added the chain)


How divine!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3454055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my project for today - a newly found vintage croc, lined in the softest ever Lambskin, made in France, no name.
> (I removed the darkened handles and added the chain)


This is a seriously cool & chic bag! LOVE! Did you remove the handles yourself & add chains?! If so, that is AMAZING!!


----------



## michteo

Bringing this baby out for the first time... She had lovely compliments at work today! And also pardon me for attempting the weird angled top down mod shot [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## iwantahermes

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag. With adipose charm. And roses.
> View attachment 3452706
> 
> *Note o' interest for campomaggi fans: Marco has made leather shoulder pads, *finally*, to attach onto bag straps. Ease my pain, yes!


RS... I love your Campomaggi bag!! Where can I buy one?


----------



## J.A.N.

Speedy 25 and acces.


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> View attachment 3454239
> 
> View attachment 3454240
> 
> 
> Bringing this baby out for the first time... She had lovely compliments at work today! And also pardon me for attempting the weird angled top down mod shot [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



[emoji322][emoji7]Absolutely beautiful ...what a stunner & I [emoji173]️your modshot single! [emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> View attachment 3454239
> 
> View attachment 3454240
> 
> 
> Bringing this baby out for the first time... She had lovely compliments at work today! And also pardon me for attempting the weird angled top down mod shot [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Oops typo last post/reply... Love your modshot angle ( not single!!)


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Oops typo last post/reply... Love your modshot angle ( not single!!)



You're too kind as usual! [emoji8][emoji8] Thank you and that typo certainly did made me LOL [emoji23][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3454055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my project for today - a newly found vintage croc, lined in the softest ever Lambskin, made in France, no name.
> (I removed the darkened handles and added the chain)


Love the rich brown! The leather has so much character!



michteo said:


> View attachment 3454239
> 
> View attachment 3454240
> 
> 
> Bringing this baby out for the first time... She had lovely compliments at work today! And also pardon me for attempting the weird angled top down mod shot [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



It's gorgeous! It's bags like this that make me want a Chanel flap. It looks like it holds quite a bit, which I love!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Burberry Clifton today


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> This is a seriously cool & chic bag! LOVE! Did you remove the handles yourself & add chains?! If so, that is AMAZING!!


Thanks!  Yes I did. I think I will wear it more this way.  I was lucky that the only issue it really had were the handles!


----------



## michteo

Breadnbrie said:


> Burberry Clifton today



Lovely outfit and bag today! And most importantly you nailed that mod shot angle (as you can tell I'm kinda intrigued by how you girls manage to take such nice outfit pics) [emoji1]


----------



## michteo

Breadnbrie said:


> Love the rich brown! The leather has so much character!
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous! It's bags like this that make me want a Chanel flap. It looks like it holds quite a bit, which I love!



Thank you and you're right! I was very pleased with the capacity.. It's very roomy and I can stuff way more things inside without feeling frustrated (eg. my old medium boy Chanel). It even has a zipped pocket inside and extra slit at back of the bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Thanks for your kind comments Breadnbrie, Kendie26, and Hopelessbaggirl.  I can't help but wonder what year she is from.   So hard to tell because the style is not typical with the open compartments on each side and the middle compartment having a slide clasp closure. Incidentally the inside compartment is pristine and has 3 attached pouches made out of the Lambskin and one is even the perfect size for a cellphone! So weird since my guess would be that's the bag is from the 50's or 60's.  It had been used a lot I could tell that by the condition of the handles (worn smooth and darkened to almost black from use) 
A mystery bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  Yes I did. I think I will wear it more this way.  I was lucky that the only issue it really had were the handles!



Wow you did a FANTASTIC job!! [emoji119][emoji106][emoji4][emoji93]


----------



## FancyPants77

Breadnbrie said:


> Burberry Clifton today



What a dreamy color! Looks beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

So many lovery bags!!!!! 
Here's  mine - Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard (+ BV cuff and necklace)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> So many lovery bags!!!!!
> Here's  mine - Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard (+ BV cuff and necklace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454543


I see why you love that style so much (& like the Bal Day)...it suits you beautifully & you wear it so welll. That color is so dreamy! Digging your jewelry too & hello with the glimpse of your lovely hair & hair color!! xox


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I see why you love that style so much (& like the Bal Day)...it suits you beautifully & you wear it so welll. That color is so dreamy! Digging your jewelry too & hello with the glimpse of your lovely hair & hair color!! xox


Thank you, Sweety


----------



## FancyPants77

.tory. said:


> My bags for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454627



Such a pretty color on you! Love the neverfull too


----------



## ksuromax

.tory. said:


> My bags for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454627


Love your espadrilles!!!


----------



## Kendie26

.tory. said:


> My bags for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454627



Super pretty everything!!!


----------



## leooh

Molly0 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments Breadnbrie, Kendie26, and Hopelessbaggirl.  I can't help but wonder what year she is from.   So hard to tell because the style is not typical with the open compartments on each side and the middle compartment having a slide clasp closure. Incidentally the inside compartment is pristine and has 3 attached pouches made out of the Lambskin and one is even the perfect size for a cellphone! So weird since my guess would be that's the bag is from the 50's or 60's.  It had been used a lot I could tell that by the condition of the handles (worn smooth and darkened to almost black from use)
> A mystery bag!



love vintage bags with history, they are like period dramas....


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Burberry Clifton today



look at that grain on the leather![emoji7]


----------



## leooh

ksuromax said:


> So many lovery bags!!!!!
> Here's  mine - Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard (+ BV cuff and necklace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454543



loving all your accessories, esp the interlinked necklace. wonderful sea coloured hobo too


----------



## leooh

.tory. said:


> My bags for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454627



really love the print on your neverfull, i settled for a bandeau only from the collection. 

why two bags?


----------



## leooh

.tory. said:


> I have two because I'm currently traveling and have my beach stuff in my neverfull



that's a top of the line beachbag[emoji6]
enjoy your trip!


----------



## leooh

View attachment 3454880

trying to be glam today [emoji16]


----------



## msd_bags

I should try taking nice selfies like the ladies here. Maybe later. [emoji1] my Anthracite Velo today.


----------



## Breadnbrie

michteo said:


> Lovely outfit and bag today! And most importantly you nailed that mod shot angle (as you can tell I'm kinda intrigued by how you girls manage to take such nice outfit pics) [emoji1]





FancyPants77 said:


> What a dreamy color! Looks beautiful





leooh said:


> look at that grain on the leather![emoji7]



Thank you! 

I've taken more selfie photos in the past 2 months since I joined TPF than I ever have in my life!  You all inspire me


----------



## Breadnbrie

ksuromax said:


> So many lovery bags!!!!!
> Here's  mine - Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard (+ BV cuff and necklace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454543


Omg!! Love that teal! Makes me think I should start dabbling in BV. Your accessories and outfit are so pretty with it too!



.tory. said:


> My bags for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454627


Gorgeous, you travel with style enjoy your vacation!



leooh said:


> View attachment 3454880
> 
> trying to be glam today [emoji16]


Oooh you succeeded beautifully!! The Alma and outfit are so chic and classy! Love the sassy-ish pose as well, if that was intentional 



msd_bags said:


> I should try taking nice selfies like the ladies here. Maybe later. [emoji1] my Anthracite Velo today.
> View attachment 3455052


LOVE the anthracite! Seeing this perfect grey always makes me regret that I didn't discover Bal sooner, back when they still made bags in this color!


----------



## misstrine85

My Speedy [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Autumn feeling....
Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3454880
> 
> trying to be glam today [emoji16]


you are always glam my friend....lookin' GREAT! Love your blouse....such a great color!


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> I should try taking nice selfies like the ladies here. Maybe later. [emoji1] my Anthracite Velo today.
> View attachment 3455052


 A PERFECT bag & pic! I've been trying the selfies but it's not working out so well for me....but so fun seeing all the fab ladies (& gents) that are able to do them so well!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Autumn feeling....
> Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace


Beautiful fall colors/overall look! Hope your summer heat is starting to cool down (?) Really great bag & I especially love your BV necklace!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful fall colors/overall look! Hope your summer heat is starting to cool down (?) Really great bag & I especially love your BV necklace!


thank you, Dearest!
LOL if it's appropriate to say "cool down" with ref to 40 deg C then yes, on most days it's hardly exceeding 40


----------



## msd_bags

Kendie26 said:


> A PERFECT bag & pic! I've been trying the selfies but it's not working out so well for me....but so fun seeing all the fab ladies (& gents) that are able to do them so well!


I tried it when I got home.  I failed!! I don't know how the ladies do it without dropping their phones.


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> I tried it when I got home.  I failed!! I don't know how the ladies do it without dropping their phones.



Hysterical!! You are not alone dear friend! Maybe "selfie sticks" are involved-??!! Some of the modshot queens here have killer talent & need to teach me/us[emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

My navy Annabel Ingall tote...can expand the sides out fully or tuck them in (2nd pic) super lightweight leather with slouchy vibe


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hysterical!! You are not alone dear friend! Maybe "selfie sticks" are involved-??!! Some of the modshot queens here have killer talent & need to teach me/us[emoji8]


Or, maybe "selfie hands"??? Those long ones....


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My navy Annabel Ingall tote...can expand the sides out fully or tuck them in (2nd pic) super lightweight leather with slouchy vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455492
> View attachment 3455494


What a bag!!!!! The most fab shape and size, plus this yummy leather!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

misstrine85 said:


> My Speedy [emoji173
> View attachment 3455211


Lovely patina! Hope mine gets there one day. Nice initial tag thing too (not sure what those are called, sorry). 



ksuromax said:


> Autumn feeling....
> Gucci Marrakech flap messenger and pumps, plus Gucci bangle and necklace


Wow very stylish photo and bag! Jealous of the autumn weather wherever you are. It's still blazing hot here. 



Kendie26 said:


> My navy Annabel Ingall tote...can expand the sides out fully or tuck them in (2nd pic) super lightweight leather with slouchy vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455492
> View attachment 3455494


Beautiful navy tote! Love it with the sides expanded. I need to expand my collection to include totes!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Fendi petite 2jours today! The only way I can take selfies is to use the 3 second timer. Hope that helps anyone with their selfie game!


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow very stylish photo and bag! Jealous of the autumn weather wherever you are. It's still blazing hot here.


Thank you!
It's not even anywhere close to Autumn, +40 deg C today
I just wanted to make it at least look like autumn... since it's september


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying my Tod's Mini Jewelry D-Cube today:


----------



## anumus

Today LV passy again for work. It is in great condition even though the bag is soon 10 years old.




Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours today! The only way I can take selfies is to use the 3 second timer. Hope that helps anyone with their selfie game!



I love your Fendi, fabulous color!


----------



## FunBagz

Caviar M/L Classic Flap in anticipation of Hermine....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Or, maybe "selfie hands"??? Those long ones....





ksuromax said:


> What a bag!!!!! The most fab shape and size, plus this yummy leather!!!


 You are seriously cracking me up laughing today...I love it & thank you! Not much more that I appreciate than a good laugh!
I think I've got your style nailed down a bit girlfriend so I do think you'd like this bag....super soft, slouchy, lightweight, great leather....& not the high end pricepoint of some of your/our fave brands...hooray on that!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours today! The only way I can take selfies is to use the 3 second timer. Hope that helps anyone with their selfie game!


Aha....THANK YOU tons for your selfie "secret" Breadnbrie!! I will try that but I'm guessing I'll struggle with that technique too! You rock & I love your style so much...your Fendi is magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Caviar M/L Classic Flap in anticipation of Hermine....
> View attachment 3455594





leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Tod's Mini Jewelry D-Cube today:
> View attachment 3455530





anumus said:


> Today LV passy again for work. It is in great condition even though the bag is soon 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Fendi, fabulous color!


This chain is ON FIRE.....LOVE EACH & EVERY ONE of the bags posted today...spectacular!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You are seriously cracking me up laughing today...I love it & thank you! Not much more that I appreciate than a good laugh!
> I think I've got your style nailed down a bit girlfriend so I do think you'd like this bag....super soft, slouchy, lightweight, great leather....& not the high end pricepoint of some of your/our fave brands...hooray on that!


My pleasure! 
You better stop it now...  i am on a tight ban till 2017, i got one more berry (in transit, reveal to come soon), so don't tempt me, please, miss Enabler-2016


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My pleasure!
> You better stop it now...  i am on a tight ban till 2017, i got one more berry (in transit, reveal to come soon), so don't tempt me, please, miss Enabler-2016


HA didn't you once tell me  you were trying to "SAVE" me money but buying a certain Bal bag somewhere>!! I'm joining you on the ban TODAY!
Exciting on in transit package....berry as in MUL.... (or berry color? or both? !)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> HA didn't you once tell me  you were trying to "SAVE" me money but buying a certain Bal bag somewhere>!! I'm joining you on the ban TODAY!
> Exciting on in transit package....berry as in MUL.... (or berry color? or both? !)


Well, it's true, i did... 
It's not as in MUL but BAL  so, it's a colour


----------



## sonaturallyme

My first purse selfie!! Gucci Blooms Dionysus Mini Chain WOC. 

Had to run to the grocery store with DH and load up in preparation for Hurmine and a 4 day weekend with the kids since school is cancelled tomorrow! [emoji24]


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi & adipose charm find grafitti art.


----------



## Kendie26

sonaturallyme said:


> My first purse selfie!! Gucci Blooms Dionysus Mini Chain WOC.
> 
> Had to run to the grocery store with DH and load up in preparation for Hurmine and a 4 day weekend with the kids since school is cancelled tomorrow! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3455876


Woohoo! Not only do I love Gucci Blooms prints but you did a FABULOUS 1st selfie!! Way to go


----------



## Sparkletastic

There was no time for my usually spot of silly in my workday today. It was all business from morning to evening. Booted and suited with my black saffiano leather Prada top handle bauletto.  Gosh, how I love this bag!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours today! The only way I can take selfies is to use the 3 second timer. Hope that helps anyone with their selfie game!


Let me try this one later.


----------



## leooh

the easiest way to take... without yourself in it[emoji23]




but i do use the 3 sec timer too, high five breadnbrie!


----------



## leooh

decided to change outfit though


----------



## Breadnbrie

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Tod's Mini Jewelry D-Cube today:
> View attachment 3455530


Adorable!! I love this!



anumus said:


> Today LV passy again for work. It is in great condition even though the bag is soon 10 years old.
> Wow a truly great workhorse! Amazing, classic, streamlined.
> 
> I love your Fendi, fabulous color!


Thank you so much! 



Sparkletastic said:


> There was no time for my usually spot of silly in my workday today. It was all business from morning to evening. Booted and suited with my black saffiano leather Prada top handle bauletto.  Gosh, how I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456010


This is absolutely beautiful, clean, and professional looking. How's the quality of the leather? 



leooh said:


> the easiest way to take... without yourself in it[emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3456096
> 
> 
> but i do use the 3 sec timer too, high five breadnbrie!


Wow super stylish and preppy outfit to wear with the Chanel- it's a perfect vibe for it! Love it!

And right??? Whenever I attempt selfie photos normally, I drop the phone or end up taking a shot of my feet or the ceiling. Great minds


----------



## ksuromax

sonaturallyme said:


> My first purse selfie!! Gucci Blooms Dionysus Mini Chain WOC.
> 
> Had to run to the grocery store with DH and load up in preparation for Hurmine and a 4 day weekend with the kids since school is cancelled tomorrow! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3455876


This is first (and so far the only) canvas and prints bag that i REALLY like!!! (neither is my style usually) But this is just amazing!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> There was no time for my usually spot of silly in my workday today. It was all business from morning to evening. Booted and suited with my black saffiano leather Prada top handle bauletto.  Gosh, how I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456010


If only i could click "like" multiple times!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada soft calf in Taupe with funky handles


----------



## leooh

ksuromax, you have the most interesting bags! [emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Adorable!! I love this!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful, clean, and professional looking. How's the quality of the leather?
> 
> 
> Wow super stylish and preppy outfit to wear with the Chanel- it's a perfect vibe for it! Love it!
> 
> And right??? Whenever I attempt selfie photos normally, I drop the phone or end up taking a shot of my feet or the ceiling. Great minds



thanks dear, but i changed to a maxi dress in the end, i wanted to be comfortable...i took my selfie lessons from copying your mod shots! thank you teacher...


----------



## ksuromax

leooh said:


> ksuromax, you have the most interesting bags! [emoji106][emoji122]


Thank you, Dear!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi angel


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3455906
> 
> Campomaggi & adipose charm find grafitti art.


Very cool....I like both the art & your bag..oh & Mr Adipose of course. I have a soft spot for him


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3456417
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi angel





Sparkletastic said:


> There was no time for my usually spot of silly in my workday today. It was all business from morning to evening. Booted and suited with my black saffiano leather Prada top handle bauletto.  Gosh, how I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456010


Sparkle~not only do I adore your Prada bag, but I love your expression "Booted & Suited!!"
HopelessBagGirl~great shot! I really need to check out Massaccesi as I'm totally unfamiliar w/ the brand. Love your bag!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My navy Annabel Ingall tote...can expand the sides out fully or tuck them in (2nd pic) super lightweight leather with slouchy vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3455492
> View attachment 3455494



more interesting yet as functional as a neverfull[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours today! The only way I can take selfies is to use the 3 second timer. Hope that helps anyone with their selfie game!



i seriously love your outfits everyday, and this fendi is tdf![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

anumus said:


> Today LV passy again for work. It is in great condition even though the bag is soon 10 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Fendi, fabulous color!



gorgeous hardy epi! [emoji7] i'm always on the lookout for more epi bags to add to my collection.. very stately[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

sonaturallyme said:


> My first purse selfie!! Gucci Blooms Dionysus Mini Chain WOC.
> 
> Had to run to the grocery store with DH and load up in preparation for Hurmine and a 4 day weekend with the kids since school is cancelled tomorrow! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3455876



you know, i rushed to Gucci today excitedly because i thought they had this very blue blooms woc in stock, arranging for one boutique to transfer to another... but i left very very dissappointed as it was the long wallet with a short chain.

this may be the one bag that got away, if i never managed to find it again. perhaps the money gods are trying to tell me i better save up!

lucky gal, enjoy your gorgeous woc!


----------



## leooh

Sparkletastic said:


> There was no time for my usually spot of silly in my workday today. It was all business from morning to evening. Booted and suited with my black saffiano leather Prada top handle bauletto.  Gosh, how I love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456010



very sharp indeed! i love it too![emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Prada soft calf in Taupe with funky handles



This bag is a beauty, ksuromax! The handles make it really special.


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you!  
I love the 'amber' look, matches really well with my decs


----------



## Kendie26

Bottega Veneta Crossbody disco...such a great design for a mini bag [emoji4] happy long Labor Day weekend everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> I love the 'amber' look, matches really well with my decs



Pretty!! Love it all [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bottega Veneta Crossbody disco...such a great design for a mini bag [emoji4] happy long Labor Day weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3456603


Lovely little beauty!!!


----------



## anumus

Gucci messenger day


----------



## Breadnbrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3456417
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi angel


Beautiful! The leather is gorgeous! Cute outfit too. 



ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> I love the 'amber' look, matches really well with my decs


Love this bag! That is the perfect taupe and it looks even more amazing with the straps!



Kendie26 said:


> Bottega Veneta Crossbody disco...such a great design for a mini bag [emoji4] happy long Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456603


Beautiful dreamy bright blue! I'm growing more intrigued by BV bags by the day, seeing all the gorgeous ones here.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Feeling pink today  Burberry banner in pale orchid. 

This is the first week in a long time that I used a different bag every day! Nice to have variety before we go out of town on the long weekend and I am "confined" to one bag.


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling pink today  Burberry banner in pale orchid.
> 
> This is the first week in a long time that I used a different bag every day! Nice to have variety before we go out of town on the long weekend and I am "confined" to one bag.


You look awesome!!


----------



## jax818

sonaturallyme said:


> My first purse selfie!! Gucci Blooms Dionysus Mini Chain WOC.
> 
> Had to run to the grocery store with DH and load up in preparation for Hurmine and a 4 day weekend with the kids since school is cancelled tomorrow! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3455876



Love this!!


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling pink today  Burberry banner in pale orchid.
> 
> This is the first week in a long time that I used a different bag every day! Nice to have variety before we go out of town on the long weekend and I am "confined" to one bag.


So lovely and feminine! 
Tomorrow I'm going for English and pink, too


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bottega Veneta Crossbody disco...such a great design for a mini bag [emoji4] happy long Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456603


I keep on coming back and stare at your lovely bag, and think to myself i wish it was a bit bigger so it could work for me, and you know what? I do have the same in a bigger size!!!  A lot bigger! I've just realised that my messenger is exactly the same but BIGGER! BIG BROTHER


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Bottega Veneta Crossbody disco...such a great design for a mini bag [emoji4] happy long Labor Day weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456603


Oooh this is so cute!! Happy labor day weekend


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> I keep on coming back and stare at your lovely bag, and think to myself i wish it was a bit bigger so it could work for me, and you know what? I do have the same in a bigger size!!!  A lot bigger! I've just realised that my messenger is exactly the same but BIGGER! BIG BROTHER


Sweet!! So we are kind of Twinsies then! Woot!


----------



## liznaj

Happy friday!! 
Tried to take a selfie breadnbrie style but I think it just made me look oddly proportioned lol


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Beautiful! The leather is gorgeous! Cute outfit too.
> 
> 
> Love this bag! That is the perfect taupe and it looks even more amazing with the straps!
> 
> 
> Beautiful dreamy bright blue! I'm growing more intrigued by BV bags by the day, seeing all the gorgeous ones here.





liznaj said:


> Oooh this is so cute!! Happy labor day weekend


Thanks lovelies!
Breadnbrie~BV definitely worth a "looksie!"...ksuromax is a BV Queen & I'm sure she'd be happy to help guide you in BV land!
liznaj~you are my mini bag friend! This one is really cute but so highly functional too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks lovelies!
> Breadnbrie~BV definitely worth a "looksie!"...ksuromax is a BV Queen & I'm sure she'd be happy to help guide you in BV land!
> liznaj~you are my mini bag friend! This one is really cute but so highly functional too!


Lol uncrowned Queen  
If i can be of any help, please, welcome! But @Kendie26  is too generous in her compliments!


----------



## grnbri

My pretty, soft, and practical carry-all: metallic goatskin black gentle-touch boy Chanel tote.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3456757


----------



## sonaturallyme

Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo! Not only do I love Gucci Blooms prints but you did a FABULOUS 1st selfie!! Way to go


Thanks! The blooms is such fun to me!



ksuromax said:


> This is first (and so far the only) canvas and prints bag that i REALLY like!!! (neither is my style usually) But this is just amazing!!


Thank you!



leooh said:


> you know, i rushed to Gucci today excitedly because i thought they had this very blue blooms woc in stock, arranging for one boutique to transfer to another... but i left very very dissappointed as it was the long wallet with a short chain.
> 
> this may be the one bag that got away, if i never managed to find it again. perhaps the money gods are trying to tell me i better save up!
> 
> lucky gal, enjoy your gorgeous woc!


I'm enjoying her for sure. Very handy WOC. It's still available online with Gucci if you're interested.  NM also has it in both colors. Good luck!
https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/wome...&categoryPath=Women/Handbags/Womens-Mini-Bags



jax818 said:


> Love this!!


Thanks dear!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling pink today  Burberry banner in pale orchid.
> 
> This is the first week in a long time that I used a different bag every day! Nice to have variety before we go out of town on the long weekend and I am "confined" to one bag.


I love this bag! I've been debating getting a Burberry bag and this is definitely making me want one. I love that the check isn't overwhelming the bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

There's been so many fabulous bags and mod pics posted here lately, it's kind of hard to keep up. But that's good for my bank account... [emoji6]

Here is my bag for the weekend, the Givenchy Obsedia small crossbody.


----------



## Kendie26

grnbri said:


> My pretty, soft, and practical carry-all: metallic goatskin black gentle-touch boy Chanel tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456757


swoon! Love her!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Carrying my trusty Mulberry Alexa OS in pavement grey


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> There's been so many fabulous bags and mod pics posted here lately, it's kind of hard to keep up. But that's good for my bank account... [emoji6]
> 
> Here is my bag for the weekend, the Givenchy Obsedia small crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 3456823


that's a sexy bag BigCHerry!!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3456698
> 
> Happy friday!!
> Tried to take a selfie breadnbrie style but I think it just made me look oddly proportioned lol


OMG I kid you not, I thought you were Breadnbrie for a moment liznaj!!! GREAT shot...I  it....love your whole look. Obviously you know I've got a major crush on your gorgeous bag! And I love getting that glimpse of your lovely hair too! Wish I could figure out how to selfie like this!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BovinaRabbit said:


> Carrying my trusty Mulberry Alexa OS in pavement grey
> 
> View attachment 3457066


MULBERRY RULES!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lol uncrowned Queen
> If i can be of any help, please, welcome! But @Kendie26  is too generous in her compliments!


I hearby Crown you the Queen of BV! I dare someone to disagree


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> I hearby Crown you the Queen of BV! I dare someone to disagree



[emoji144]all bow to Queen of BV, Ksuromax!

haha I will definitely ask for your opinion when I am ready to venture into the dangerous land of BV....


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3456698
> 
> Happy friday!!
> Tried to take a selfie breadnbrie style but I think it just made me look oddly proportioned lol



agree with kendie! wonderful mod shot too! 
really love your mini bags dear 
happy friday!


----------



## liznaj

BovinaRabbit said:


> Carrying my trusty Mulberry Alexa OS in pavement grey
> View attachment 3457066


This is so pretty! That color is gorgeous


Kendie26 said:


> OMG I kid you not, I thought you were Breadnbrie for a moment liznaj!!! GREAT shot...I  it....love your whole look. Obviously you know I've got a major crush on your gorgeous bag! And I love getting that glimpse of your lovely hair too! Wish I could figure out how to selfie like this!!!





leooh said:


> agree with kendie! wonderful mod shot too!
> really love your mini bags dear
> happy friday!


Thank you kendie and leooh!! You two are always so sweet. Kendie, not sure if it'll help, but I like to turn my phone upside down when I take selfies, I find that it's easier to find a good angle this way


----------



## leooh

real action shot[emoji16]


----------



## leooh

the trio...


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel Jumbo flap.


----------



## Breadnbrie

ksuromax said:


> So lovely and feminine!
> Tomorrow I'm going for English and pink, too


Thank you! Definitely the girliest bag I own.



sonaturallyme said:


> I love this bag! I've been debating getting a Burberry bag and this is definitely making me want one. I love that the check isn't overwhelming the bag.


Thank you so much! Yes I like how the check just kind of peeks out from certain angles. I highly recommend the Banner as a daily bag! The contents are easily accessible, and it is extremely lightweight!



liznaj said:


> You look awesome!!


Thank you liznaj, right back at you!!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3456698
> 
> Happy friday!!
> Tried to take a selfie breadnbrie style but I think it just made me look oddly proportioned lol


Omg the resemblance is too funny! Even down to the pavement. You look very casual chic and effortless, and the Bal certainly contributes to that aura! Love light colored Bals

I know what you mean about the selfie angle. You don't look oddly proportioned at all to me, but every time I take a bird's eye selfie I always want to make a disclaimer that no, my legs are not in fact 1 foot long, I promise!


----------



## Breadnbrie

BovinaRabbit said:


> Carrying my trusty Mulberry Alexa OS in pavement grey
> 
> View attachment 3457066


WOW this is breathtaking. It's the perfect shade of dark grey. The Mulberry leather just makes it look that much more luxe too!



tolliv said:


> My Chanel Jumbo flap.
> View attachment 3457350


Perfect example of how to wear a Chanel flap casually. Great photo!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I hearby Crown you the Queen of BV! I dare someone to disagree


LOL


----------



## anumus

Today Gucci classic bamboo, best bag I have


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today Gucci classic bamboo, best bag I have





tolliv said:


> My Chanel Jumbo flap.
> View attachment 3457350





leooh said:


> View attachment 3457175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real action shot[emoji16]



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️these ladies!
anumus~my favorite Gucci bags have always had the bamboo handle... Yours is FAB![emoji322]
tolliv~ you are 1 chic gal! Love your shades too & yes, as your caption says-" more Chanel please!"[emoji106]
leooh~[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you are tempting me AGAIN![emoji16]Thus is definitely 1 of my top 2-3 bags of yours.


----------



## ksuromax

leooh said:


> [emoji144]all bow to Queen of BV, Ksuromax!
> 
> haha I will definitely ask for your opinion when I am ready to venture into the dangerous land of BV....


Lol
You make me blush and laugh at the same time!


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one


----------



## leooh

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one



ooh i love this matching set!! such a happy colour!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3457175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real action shot[emoji16]


You know I love this bag! It's a beauty. 


Breadnbrie said:


> Omg the resemblance is too funny! Even down to the pavement. You look very casual chic and effortless, and the Bal certainly contributes to that aura! Love light colored Bals
> 
> I know what you mean about the selfie angle. You don't look oddly proportioned at all to me, but every time I take a bird's eye selfie I always want to make a disclaimer that no, my legs are not in fact 1 foot long, I promise!


Thank you breadnbrie! Lol 1 foot long  


ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one


Gorgeous combo! That pink is so pretty


----------



## lms910

About to switch out to these lovelies


----------



## tolliv

Breadnbrie said:


> WOW this is breathtaking. It's the perfect shade of dark grey. The Mulberry leather just makes it look that much more luxe too!
> 
> 
> Perfect example of how to wear a Chanel flap casually. Great photo!



Thank you!!! We are always casual in LA unless you are a celeb and have a red carpet event or an appearance [emoji6]!


----------



## liznaj

Off to brunch!


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3457590
> 
> Off to brunch!



You are looking great, liznaj!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3457590
> 
> Off to brunch!



your stunning shoes steal the show[emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]have a great brunch!


----------



## Breadnbrie

tolliv said:


> Thank you!!! We are always casual in LA unless you are a celeb and have a red carpet event or an appearance [emoji6]!


I'm in LA too! Redondo Beach. You?



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3457590
> 
> Off to brunch!


Jaw dropping!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Bal ME City for the next 4 days of Labor Day weekend! About to start a road trip up north to see family. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Breadnbrie

anumus said:


> Today Gucci classic bamboo, best bag I have


Love the bamboo handle Gucci! 



ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one


Beautiful pink! You have a lot of great colors in your collection!


----------



## gswpurse

ultra marine ps 11 mini...


----------



## tolliv

Breadnbrie said:


> I'm in LA too! Redondo Beach. You?
> 
> 
> Jaw dropping!!!



Santa Monica [emoji6].


----------



## bagloverny

Heading out with my MCM Milla!


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> You are looking great, liznaj!


Awww thanks Mimmy!


leooh said:


> your stunning shoes steal the show[emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]have a great brunch!


Thanks dear leooh! 


Breadnbrie said:


> Jaw dropping!!!


Thank you Breadnbrie!! 


Breadnbrie said:


> Bal ME City for the next 4 days of Labor Day weekend! About to start a road trip up north to see family. Happy weekend everyone!


LOVE it! Have a great trip 



gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3457652
> 
> ultra marine ps 11 mini...


Gorgeous mini bag 


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3457671
> View attachment 3457671
> 
> Heading out with my MCM Milla!


Lovely bag and lovely outfit!


----------



## kellytheshopper

My new Le Pliage in the terra color!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]you know I [emoji173]️this bag & color! Mulberry pink is my favorite!! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3457590
> 
> Off to brunch!



Well HELLO THERE!!! Ms super fine beauty!! AWESOME PIC!! That Bag & oh those shoes..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji322][emoji8] & thanks for modshot selfie tip of phone upside down as I'll try that!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3457671
> View attachment 3457671
> 
> Heading out with my MCM Milla!



I adore this bag! It's so beautifully made/amazing quality,.,, you look beautiful!! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dressing room selfie with my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue [emoji4]


----------



## lms910

Threw on my workout gear and grabbed my new bday present...not usually a TB purse lover but lovin my new backpack!


----------



## Mimmy

kellytheshopper said:


> View attachment 3457793
> 
> My new Le Pliage in the terra color!



Love the Le Pliage, Kelly! I found it to be the perfect bag to carry during Hurricane/TS Hermine!


----------



## BeachBagGal

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3457590
> 
> Off to brunch!



So cute and love the shoes!


----------



## msd_bags

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3457671
> View attachment 3457671
> 
> Heading out with my MCM Milla!



Lovely! Is this the medium or the large?


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this bag! It's so beautifully made/amazing quality,.,, you look beautiful!! [emoji106][emoji4]



Thanks Kendie! It's such a nice work bag, loving the thick shoulder strap.

I adore your Chanel beige reissue! It's SO gorgeous.


----------



## bagloverny

msd_bags said:


> Lovely! Is this the medium or the large?



Thanks! It's the medium in phantom grey.  It may look larger because I'm only 5 feet haha.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Dressing room selfie with my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458081



i drool every time i see your chevron reissue... and it's feeding an obsession for a nude bag![emoji41]


----------



## leooh

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3457671
> View attachment 3457671
> 
> Heading out with my MCM Milla!



that's one handsome bag![emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

speedy 20 in noir...


----------



## msd_bags

Tried taking a selfie Breadnbrie style, but I failed. [emoji16] Today with my Longchamp Cuir small in Cherry Red.


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Well HELLO THERE!!! Ms super fine beauty!! AWESOME PIC!! That Bag & oh those shoes..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji322][emoji8] & thanks for modshot selfie tip of phone upside down as I'll try that!


Thank you dear Kendie!! You're looking amazing too with your chevron reissue!


BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and love the shoes!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## shiyun wang

light pink Balanciaga city lamb leather


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Dressing room selfie with my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458081


You look fab, my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Tried taking a selfie Breadnbrie style, but I failed. [emoji16] Today with my Longchamp Cuir small in Cherry Red.
> View attachment 3458221


Totally the most perfect shade of red...LOVE this! And I'm with you on the Breadnbrie (& liznaj & others) cool selfies...very, VERY hard to do! But your pic is perfect as it is!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3458208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy 20 in noir...


I shouldn't dare say it because I know what you'll do (haha) but 1 of these days I should try LV again & IF IF IF I do, I'd get the empreinte leather like yours...BEAUTIFUL bag my dear girl!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You look fab, my friend!





bagloverny said:


> Thanks Kendie! It's such a nice work bag, loving the thick shoulder strap.
> 
> I adore your Chanel beige reissue! It's SO gorgeous.





leooh said:


> i drool every time i see your chevron reissue... and it's feeding an obsession for a nude bag![emoji41]





liznaj said:


> Thank you dear Kendie!! You're looking amazing too with your chevron reissue!
> 
> Thank you kindly!


Many thanks dear bag lovers!! It's 1 of my current fave's & I'm laughing myself silly trying to take modshots. I'm trying but doesn't always work so well for me but I soooooooo appreciate how all you fine gals (& guys) show how your bags look in modshots...it's truly helpful!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> I shouldn't dare say it because I know what you'll do (haha) but 1 of these days I should try LV again & IF IF IF I do, I'd get the empreinte leather like yours...BEAUTIFUL bag my dear girl!



hehe can't help trying to tempt you dear, i need to spread the love[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

msd_bags said:


> Tried taking a selfie Breadnbrie style, but I failed. [emoji16] Today with my Longchamp Cuir small in Cherry Red.
> View attachment 3458221



yummy cherry red!


----------



## liznaj

Can't wait for fall anymore, broke out my suede skirt and suede booties to go with the mini LD


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3458436
> 
> Can't wait for fall anymore, broke out my suede skirt and suede booties to go with the mini LD



I've been looking forward to seeing this cutie again! cute booties too!


----------



## anumus

Took her out today for the first time. Céline Micro Luggage in tricolor


----------



## Livia1

My brand new Hermes Bolide in Rouge Grenat


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> I've been looking forward to seeing this cutie again! cute booties too!


Thank you!!  


anumus said:


> Took her out today for the first time. Céline Micro Luggage in tricolor


Beautiful bag 


Livia1 said:


> My brand new Hermes Bolide in Rouge Grenat


Look at that color!


----------



## Livia1

liznaj said:


> Look at that color!




I know, right 
Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Took her out today for the first time. Céline Micro Luggage in tricolor



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji119]CONGRATS anumus!! Huge fan of Celine micro & [emoji173]️your tricolor!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3458436
> 
> Can't wait for fall anymore, broke out my suede skirt and suede booties to go with the mini LD





Livia1 said:


> My brand new Hermes Bolide in Rouge Grenat



Holy smokes gals ~your stunning reds are jaw dropping beautiful!!
liznaj-adore this shot/angle & your boots! I'm psyched for fall too[emoji106][emoji4]
Livia dear ~WELCOME BACK!! I've missed you!! Amazing Bolide ~many congrats & so happy see your post![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes gals ~your stunning reds are jaw dropping beautiful!!
> liznaj-adore this shot/angle & your boots! I'm psyched for fall too[emoji106][emoji4]
> Livia dear ~WELCOME BACK!! I've missed you!! Amazing Bolide ~many congrats & so happy see your post![emoji8]



Awwww, thank you so much for your kind words, sweetie!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692



What a pretty bag! Love the gold hardware and pink combo


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes gals ~your stunning reds are jaw dropping beautiful!!
> liznaj-adore this shot/angle & your boots! I'm psyched for fall too[emoji106][emoji4]
> Livia dear ~WELCOME BACK!! I've missed you!! Amazing Bolide ~many congrats & so happy see your post![emoji8]





Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692


Kendie thanks for your sweet words!! 
Your selfie looks amazing and it's not lame at all. Your mulberry lily looks amazing too


----------



## BovinaRabbit

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal ME City for the next 4 days of Labor Day weekend! About to start a road trip up north to see family. Happy weekend everyone!



Beautiful colour on you Bal. I love it!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo


----------



## leooh

Livia1 said:


> My brand new Hermes Bolide in Rouge Grenat



such a saturated red! love it[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692



woah gal, you have succeeded beautifully! and how cute is that flamingo dress? paired perfectly with your special lily...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo
> View attachment 3458815



love this, one of the styles from mbmj that i really liked


----------



## msd_bags

Another oldie but goodie. Dior Maris Pearl. I feel very elegant whenever I wear this.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692



Aww the flamingo dress! [emoji173]️. Cute combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Classic Q Hillier Hobo
> View attachment 3458815



[emoji7]!!


----------



## lms910

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3457671
> View attachment 3457671
> 
> Heading out with my MCM Milla!



Ok after looking at these in store today im really loving the Milla! I was thinking about a red mini- are you loving it??


----------



## leooh

msd_bags said:


> Another oldie but goodie. Dior Maris Pearl. I feel very elegant whenever I wear this.
> View attachment 3458861



wow, can you take a close up of the handles? really elegant!


----------



## yellowbernie

Brighton's new Silvana Hobo..love this bag.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Alma bb
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

leooh said:


> such a saturated red! love it[emoji7]



Yes, something about Clemence leather that makes colours really deep and saturated


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3459005
> 
> Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.


Snap! You are always just too cool & fabulous for words jadeaymanalac! Have missed seeing you lately so you brought a smile to my face w/ your pic!


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Another oldie but goodie. Dior Maris Pearl. I feel very elegant whenever I wear this.
> View attachment 3458861


ever-so-beautiful & classic.....can totally see why you feel (& you ARE!) elegant carrying her!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww the flamingo dress! [emoji173]️. Cute combo!





Livia1 said:


> What a pretty bag! Love the gold hardware and pink combo





liznaj said:


> Kendie thanks for your sweet words!!
> Your selfie looks amazing and it's not lame at all. Your mulberry lily looks amazing too





leooh said:


> woah gal, you have succeeded beautifully! and how cute is that flamingo dress? paired perfectly with your special lily...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Quick & big thanks to you all dear gals!  I use that Lily a lot but haven't really photographed her much (for no good reason)so I'm happy if people enjoy seeing her!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in the most cheerful pink and swapped my oxblood Daria wallet for a matching pink classic plate one



Wow!!! I love this bag !!!


----------



## leooh

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3459005
> 
> Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.



that dragon looks really cool![emoji106]


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3459005
> 
> Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.


Love the whole look!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Snap! You are always just too cool & fabulous for words jadeaymanalac! Have missed seeing you lately so you brought a smile to my face w/ your pic!



Thanks Kendie 
Wish I could post more photo everyday but I don't always have someone to ask for photos. Hahaha



leooh said:


> that dragon looks really cool![emoji106]



Thanks leooh! I asked a cobler to sew it for me. And I'm very happy how it turn to be.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3459005
> 
> Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.


Gawd I love your style!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga "First" bag in pearly bronze chèvre leather [emoji4]


----------



## liznaj

_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton Alma bb
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


What a cutie!



Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga "First" bag in pearly bronze chèvre leather [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459478


Another bal beauty from your collection  gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

I'm Beautiful Midi bag by Belen Echandia, 2010.


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> 
> Another bal beauty from your collection  gorgeous!


Thank you sweet friend!! Hope you enjoyed the long holiday weekend


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Beautiful Midi bag by Belen Echandia, 2010.



tenKrat I had this bag in black when I used to carry a laptop around. Yours is gorgeous and makes me wish I hadn't gifted it in perfect unbroken-in condition to my sister in law.


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga "First" bag in pearly bronze chèvre leather [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459478



i can see the pearl sheen, and you know i love pearl anything[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## leooh

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Beautiful Midi bag by Belen Echandia, 2010.



this looks soooo comfortable to wear!


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> tenKrat I had this bag in black when I used to carry a laptop around. Yours is gorgeous and makes me wish I hadn't gifted it in perfect unbroken-in condition to my sister in law.


@BigCherry, thanks!  I've kept all of my BE bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> @BigCherry, thanks!  I've kept all of my BE bags.



You were very wise, I still have my madrids and LM minis but mostly regret letting go of my stockholm and london totes. Wish Marco would make these styles again, they were unique.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga "First" bag in pearly bronze chèvre leather [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459478


balenciaga never fail take my breathe away.


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> balenciaga never fail take my breathe away.





leooh said:


> i can see the pearl sheen, and you know i love pearl anything[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks my dear Bal friends! I agree with you jadeaymanalac& leooh, the sheen is really pretty on this one in real life, plus I love how they did matte gold hardware on this baby.


----------



## liznaj

Blushallday said:


> Been  using my latest Ebay bargain find. My prada lux saffiano tote in cammeo (paid 710usd and authenticated by the lovelies at TPF)
> View attachment 3459843


Beauty and what a fantastic price too!


----------



## leooh

Blushallday said:


> Been  using my latest Ebay bargain find. My prada lux saffiano tote in cammeo (paid 710usd and authenticated by the lovelies at TPF)
> View attachment 3459843



love this colour!


----------



## Kendie26

Blushallday said:


> Been  using my latest Ebay bargain find. My prada lux saffiano tote in cammeo (paid 710usd and authenticated by the lovelies at TPF)
> View attachment 3459843


So pretty & elegant....my favorite Prada color...MAJOR CONGRATS!


----------



## Aluxe

Ms. Gale waiting for me to get done with my sorbet. [emoji7]


----------



## leooh

having breakfast


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3460311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having breakfast


Gorgeous bag! And omg is that prata?


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous bag! And omg is that prata?



yes!!! mainly for my daughters though, i borrowed for a pic


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> yes!!! mainly for my daughters though, i borrowed for a pic


Yum!! So hungry now haha wish prata was readily available in the US


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Yum!! So hungry now haha wish prata was readily available in the US



yes freshly made ones are the best, even the frozen ones don't taste as good. fly to SEA for a break![emoji12]


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> yes freshly made ones are the best, even the frozen ones don't taste as good. fly to SEA for a break![emoji12]


Oh for sure, fresh is best. I actually went to Singapore in July to visit family and I definitely made sure to have lots of prata haha. Not sure when I'll be able to go back to SEA again


----------



## Breadnbrie

Back from our little vacation and wow it's great to be home! Makes me so happy to lie in my own bed and browse TPF again to ogle all the beautiful bags. 



Kendie26 said:


> Dressing room selfie with my beloved Chanel beige chevron reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458081


LOVE the chevron pattern on your Chanel flap! I'm partial to it compared to the quilted traditional leather. 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3458208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy 20 in noir...


I just saw this in person over the weekend and was soooo tempted! But I was a good girl  don't worry  I will just have to drool over yours for now!



msd_bags said:


> Tried taking a selfie Breadnbrie style, but I failed. [emoji16] Today with my Longchamp Cuir small in Cherry Red.
> View attachment 3458221


You crack me up (and make me blush!)  I'm in love with that red!! And the small size Cuir is adorable!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3458436
> 
> Can't wait for fall anymore, broke out my suede skirt and suede booties to go with the mini LD


You're always so stylish! Love the fall vibe with the orange LD paired with suede. Hope the weather cooperated with your ensemble! 



anumus said:


> Took her out today for the first time. Céline Micro Luggage in tricolor


Wow just beautiful, classic, and elegant! Does the micro come with a strap as well? Congrats on your new beauty! 



Livia1 said:


> My brand new Hermes Bolide in Rouge Grenat


Beautiful leather and color! Congrats!



Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692


You look gorgeous and so stylish Kendie!! Love the lily with the flamingo dress. I hope that you still find occasions to use the lily despite the change in seasons! She's too pretty to be locked away



jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3459005
> 
> Wore my Vintage Loewe the whole last week.


That bag is amazing and you wear it so well! I always enjoy the staging of your photos as well 



_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Super cute Alma! That's a gorgeous color as well, is that burgundy, or brown?



Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga "First" bag in pearly bronze chèvre leather [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459478


Love the pearly sheen!! Really nice for fall too. 



tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Beautiful Midi bag by Belen Echandia, 2010.


Wow I love this bag! The color and the detailing, everything. 



Blushallday said:


> Been  using my latest Ebay bargain find. My prada lux saffiano tote in cammeo (paid 710usd and authenticated by the lovelies at TPF)
> View attachment 3459843


That is a crazy good deal and it is beautiful!! Congrats! I love the small size Pradas too, very cute and classic and hold a lot, surprisingly. 



Aluxe said:


> Ms. Gale waiting for me to get done with my sorbet. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3460191


Love the character of the leather



leooh said:


> View attachment 3460311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having breakfast


Always love seeing your blue cluny! And hello, yum!!!


----------



## visionsofthyme

on the way to work with this beauty today


----------



## anumus

Breadnbrie thank you . No shoulder strap in Micro, only in Nano.​


----------



## leooh

welcome back Breadnbrie! glad you had a good break


----------



## leooh

visionsofthyme said:


> on the way to work with this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 3460353



wow this is such a special beauty! mesmerising[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Blushallday said:


> Been  using my latest Ebay bargain find. My prada lux saffiano tote in cammeo (paid 710usd and authenticated by the lovelies at TPF)
> View attachment 3459843


I just adore Prada Saffy totes! I've been so tempted to get this one but I tell myself to hold at the two I have. This is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

visionsofthyme said:


> on the way to work with this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 3460353


I LOVE the unique look of this bag. May I ask what outfit you wore with this beauty?


----------



## anumus

Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692



I love that flamingo dress, and the bag too!


----------



## Livia1

Breadnbrie said:


> Beautiful leather and color! Congrats!




Thank you so much


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> I love that flamingo dress, and the bag too!


Thanks kindly anumus....since it's going to get close to 100 degrees again this week I just might wear the flamingo's 1 last time before she gets packed away for winter 
@Breadnbrie   ~ Welcome back & hope your vacation was awesome! Thanks for your kind compliments...i've been practicing my  modshots inspired by you & liznaj's techniques! 
@liznaj


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> My newbie/kind of lame attempt w/a selfie, ala breadnbrie & liznaj style!! I hope to get better at it! [emoji23] My mulberry Lily (& prob my last time this year w/flamingo dress for a party tonight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458691
> View attachment 3458692



So beautiful!


----------



## aundria17

visionsofthyme said:


> on the way to work with this beauty today
> 
> View attachment 3460353


Awesome bag


----------



## Mimmy

Vintage Coach made in Italy. I'm happy it's sunny again!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Speedy B accompanying me to get my car fixed on my last day off.


----------



## jyyanks

Here's what I carried over Labor Day weekend


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3460930
> 
> Vintage Coach made in Italy. I'm happy it's sunny again!


WOWEE what an incredible pic Mimmy!! This must be your signature color....it's AMAZING....STUNNING....BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> So beautiful!


you are so sweet....thank you kindly FancyPants!


----------



## Kendie26

jyyanks said:


> Here's what I carried over Labor Day weekend
> View attachment 3461126


WOW I love this pic....that's some stunning color. Amazing bag & pic


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3460930
> 
> Vintage Coach made in Italy. I'm happy it's sunny again!



What a stunning picture and a beautiful bag. Orange is a colour I am really liking in bags all of a sudden.


----------



## BlueCherry

jyyanks said:


> Here's what I carried over Labor Day weekend
> View attachment 3461126



Another beautiful colour bag and I really like the way you wear your cardigan, you look good.


----------



## leooh

jyyanks said:


> Here's what I carried over Labor Day weekend
> View attachment 3461126



wow, the colour is just amazing[emoji173]️


----------



## leooh

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3460930
> 
> Vintage Coach made in Italy. I'm happy it's sunny again!



really love the simple design!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Speedy B accompanying me to get my car fixed on my last day off.



enjoy your day off with roomy speedy b!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE what an incredible pic Mimmy!! This must be your signature color....it's AMAZING....STUNNING....BEAUTIFUL!


Aww, thanks Kendie! You're too kind! I really didn't think about it, but I am drawn to oranges and reds right now. 


BigCherry said:


> What a stunning picture and a beautiful bag. Orange is a colour I am really liking in bags all of a sudden.


Thanks, BigCherry! I also am currently liking orange. Maybe I should get another orange bag![emoji3]


leooh said:


> really love the simple design!


Thanks, leooh! I don't use this bag much, but when I do I enjoy it.


----------



## leooh

quick outing for lunch


----------



## visionsofthyme

leooh said:


> wow this is such a special beauty! mesmerising[emoji7]





Blushallday said:


> So beautiful... im also mesmerized





aundria17 said:


> Awesome bag





Sparkletastic said:


> I LOVE the unique look of this bag. May I ask what outfit you wore with this beauty?



Thank you all for your kind comments! I'm not normally into patent leather bags but the iridescence on that one took my breath away!  

My closet is mostly neutrals so it's super easy to pair with my outfits. It's not glaringly bright at all; but does still provide a bit of a pop.

I wore an oversized grey sweater and black pants that day, super simple:




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## leooh

visionsofthyme said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments! I'm not normally into patent leather bags but the iridescence on that one took my breath away!
> 
> My closet is mostly neutrals so it's super easy to pair with my outfits. It's not glaringly bright at all; but does still provide a bit of a pop.
> 
> I wore an oversized grey sweater and black pants that day, super simple:
> 
> View attachment 3461376
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



love your outfit!


----------



## anumus

Today Gucci daily bamboo bag again for work. Perfect shoulder/crossbody bag for me


----------



## ScottyGal

Using my Alma bb on this wet Scottish day!







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today Gucci daily bamboo bag again for work. Perfect shoulder/crossbody bag for me





leooh said:


> View attachment 3461367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick outing for lunch


Lovely! Looking like a Gucci day with you 2 fine ladies!
anumus~I LOVE this style....the shape is so elegant/chic...love your pooch in the background!
leooh~that color red just takes my breath away every time. Yours is just magnificent & hangs so nicely on you!


----------



## anumus

_Lee said:


> Using my Alma bb on this wet Scottish day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



I love your Alma! Hoping to get one for myself too soon, but in Epi and Mm or PM. Where is that cute doggy charm from? I want one


----------



## Mimmy

visionsofthyme said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments! I'm not normally into patent leather bags but the iridescence on that one took my breath away!
> 
> My closet is mostly neutrals so it's super easy to pair with my outfits. It's not glaringly bright at all; but does still provide a bit of a pop.
> 
> I wore an oversized grey sweater and black pants that day, super simple:
> 
> View attachment 3461376
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



The bag added to this outfit is beautiful, visionsofthyme!


----------



## Sculli

diorama satchel again today


----------



## ScottyGal

anumus said:


> I love your Alma! Hoping to get one for myself too soon, but in Epi and Mm or PM. Where is that cute doggy charm from? I want one



Thanks! I got the charm from Debenhams: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...701_10001_093010326294_-1?CMP=AFC-ANET-473347


----------



## leooh

Sculli said:


> diorama satchel again today
> View attachment 3461478



this bag is [emoji173]️!


----------



## Mariapia

_Lee said:


> Thanks! I got the charm from Debenhams: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs...701_10001_093010326294_-1?CMP=AFC-ANET-473347


I have been looking for it for months....
Still out of stock!


----------



## ScottyGal

Mariapia said:


> I have been looking for it for months....
> Still out of stock!



I bought it over a year ago so it may not be available anymore


----------



## Breadnbrie

Back to the grind! Bal gold plate city.


----------



## michteo

It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..


----------



## meowmix318

michteo said:


> View attachment 3461694
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..


Love the look


----------



## Mariapia

_Lee said:


> I bought it over a year ago so it may not be available anymore


Lucky girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> diorama satchel again today
> View attachment 3461478


ooo lala such a pretty color & your shoes are most adorable!!!


----------



## Kendie26

michteo said:


> View attachment 3461694
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..


Oh wow you loos SUPER GORGEOUS!!! (fellow Bal lover here)


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Back to the grind! Bal gold plate city.


Oh yay more BEAUTIFUL BAL to drool over...your style is so killer fine Breadnbrie...love everything!!!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm laughing as I post this  because modshots are NOT my friend! Oh well, my MZ WALLACE leather "Willow" takes a lot of abuse from me but she's "tough as nails" & is holding up well[emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

My new bespoke Massaccesi midi soulmate with zips.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I'm laughing as I post this  because modshots are NOT my friend! Oh well, my MZ WALLACE leather "Willow" takes a lot of abuse from me but she's "tough as nails" & is holding up well[emoji4]
> View attachment 3461848



You're definitely becoming quite adept at this....

You look great [emoji3]


----------



## grnbri

My sassy violet Givenchy Pandora is ready to enjoy the beautiful day


----------



## FancyPants77

michteo said:


> View attachment 3461694
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..



Gorgeous! Looks great on you. Love that color dress too. And very cute phone case


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> You're definitely becoming quite adept at this....
> 
> You look great [emoji3]





BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3461881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461883
> 
> 
> My new bespoke Massaccesi midi soulmate with zips.


You are way way too kind dear BigCherry, thank you (but I have a LONG way to go at selfie technique!)
Your blue/turquoise Massaccesi is such a unbelievably cheerful, happy color...WOW! I really need to find this brand but I honesty have never seen it where I live (or I'm just clueless & missing it in stores) Lovely pics!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> You are way way too kind dear BigCherry, thank you (but I have a LONG way to go at selfie technique!)
> Your blue/turquoise Massaccesi is such a unbelievably cheerful, happy color...WOW! I really need to find this brand but I honesty have never seen it where I live (or I'm just clueless & missing it in stores) Lovely pics!



Thank you too Kendie. You really should try this brand even if just the once. You and I have a few bags the same so I'm sure you'll find something you like. Just search Massaccesi and threads will show up. Keep this a secret but I readily cast aside my souris micro luggage to change into this today [emoji87][emoji23]


----------



## yellowbernie

Just bought this MZ Wallace Baby Jane Handbag, Love all the pockets, and how light weight it is even with all my goodies inside. 
front:



Back;


----------



## michteo

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow you loos SUPER GORGEOUS!!! (fellow Bal lover here)


You are too kind as always my dear [emoji8][emoji8] I think my bag outshone me by a mile. Always wanted to add a grey-almost white Bal and found it by chance [emoji7]




FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks great on you. Love that color dress too. And very cute phone case



Thank you!! The phone case is completely out of place but I like how people laugh when they see me using it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jyyanks

Kendie26 said:


> WOW I love this pic....that's some stunning color. Amazing bag & pic





BigCherry said:


> Another beautiful colour bag and I really like the way you wear your cardigan, you look good.





leooh said:


> wow, the colour is just amazing[emoji173]️



Thank you for the sweet comments! I don't visit this forum often but there are so many lovely bags in this thread! I'm honored to be a part of it


----------



## leooh

1 week school break is coming to an end, bringing my girls out for a day of fun!


----------



## Breadnbrie

jyyanks said:


> Here's what I carried over Labor Day weekend
> View attachment 3461126


Wow just jawdropping! Major envy here! Gorgeous color and the background doesn't hurt either 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3461367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick outing for lunch


I always love black and red together. You look so cute Leooh! Carefree and mischievous, almost! 



anumus said:


> Today Gucci daily bamboo bag again for work. Perfect shoulder/crossbody bag for me


Wow it looks so good on you!! The bag seems to hit you on the right spot when worn over the shoulder. It sat way too low on me even on the shortest setting (had it in red but returned it for partly this reason). 



Sculli said:


> diorama satchel again today
> View attachment 3461478


Still drooling over this one! I don't think I would ever tire of seeing it. Glad you are enjoying!! 



michteo said:


> View attachment 3461694
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..


You look awesome and that bag looks amazing on you! Feeling the bal love today 



Kendie26 said:


> Oh yay more BEAUTIFUL BAL to drool over...your style is so killer fine Breadnbrie...love everything!!!


Thank you Kendie you are too kind! Yes there's nothing like a Bal! If my bal collection one day even half resembles yours I will die a happy woman 



Kendie26 said:


> I'm laughing as I post this  because modshots are NOT my friend! Oh well, my MZ WALLACE leather "Willow" takes a lot of abuse from me but she's "tough as nails" & is holding up well[emoji4]
> View attachment 3461848


What are you talking about, that is a great mod shot!! You always make bags look so elegant! 



BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3461881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461883
> 
> 
> My new bespoke Massaccesi midi soulmate with zips.


Wow the leather and color look amazing! Are you located in Europe? Massacesi is an Italian brand right? I will have to see if there's anywhere I can check it out in the US



grnbri said:


> My sassy violet Givenchy Pandora is ready to enjoy the beautiful day
> View attachment 3461954


Gorgeous bag and view!  Would also love to know how you dress while using that bag, violet is a pretty tricky color to work with. 



yellowbernie said:


> Just bought this MZ Wallace Baby Jane Handbag, Love all the pockets, and how light weight it is even with all my goodies inside.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> Back;


Ooh it looks so buttery and luscious! Congrats!!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Back to the grind! Bal gold plate city.





michteo said:


> View attachment 3461694
> 
> 
> It has been a crazy long week! Sneak a mirror shot with today's Bal Part Time..



you gals are tempting me to get a second bal!!


----------



## leooh

grnbri said:


> My sassy violet Givenchy Pandora is ready to enjoy the beautiful day
> View attachment 3461954



this is a very cool design that i have always been drawn to, would love to see a mod shot too!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> I'm laughing as I post this  because modshots are NOT my friend! Oh well, my MZ WALLACE leather "Willow" takes a lot of abuse from me but she's "tough as nails" & is holding up well[emoji4]
> View attachment 3461848



beautiful shot kendie, love your outfit too! and the leather is really holding up well! can't tell that you abused it


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow just jawdropping! Major envy here! Gorgeous color and the background doesn't hurt either
> 
> 
> I always love black and red together. You look so cute Leooh! Carefree and mischievous, almost!
> 
> 
> Wow it looks so good on you!! The bag seems to hit you on the right spot when worn over the shoulder. It sat way too low on me even on the shortest setting (had it in red but returned it for partly this reason).
> 
> 
> Still drooling over this one! I don't think I would ever tire of seeing it. Glad you are enjoying!!
> 
> 
> You look awesome and that bag looks amazing on you! Feeling the bal love today
> 
> 
> Thank you Kendie you are too kind! Yes there's nothing like a Bal! If my bal collection one day even half resembles yours I will die a happy woman
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, that is a great mod shot!! You always make bags look so elegant!
> 
> 
> Wow the leather and color look amazing! Are you located in Europe? Massacesi is an Italian brand right? I will have to see if there's anywhere I can check it out in the US
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and view!  Would also love to know how you dress while using that bag, violet is a pretty tricky color to work with.
> 
> 
> Ooh it looks so buttery and luscious! Congrats!!



hehe dear breadnbrie, you are too kind... it must be my T shirt and shorts. we live in these all year long[emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]


----------



## leooh

i think this wallet is roomy enough to use as a clutch on its own!


----------



## Kendie26

yellowbernie said:


> Just bought this MZ Wallace Baby Jane Handbag, Love all the pockets, and how light weight it is even with all my goodies inside.
> front:
> 
> 
> 
> Back;


Big love for MZW!!! Their pocketing system is the very best...Congrats on your little beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3462195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 week school break is coming to an end, bringing my girls out for a day of fun!


awesome pic...I LOVE your entire ensemble....navy & white is just so fab & fresh


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> awesome pic...I LOVE your entire ensemble....navy & white is just so fab & fresh



thanks dear! wanted to carry montaigne but DDs unanimously voted for me to carry Cluny instead[emoji4]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!



i can never get tired of looking at this pale beauty![emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!


that's probably my fave color Burberry....so ladylike pretty & modern chic! You go girlie!


----------



## yellowbernie

Kendie26 said:


> Big love for MZW!!! Their pocketing system is the very best...Congrats on your little beauty!


Thanks, I had never seen one before, walked into Bloomingdales and it was instant love..had to come home with me.


----------



## Mimmy

Breadnbrie said:


> Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!



Simply stunning, Breadnbrie! The bag, the outfit; all of it! [emoji177]


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3462333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this wallet is roomy enough to use as a clutch on its own!


adorable as a clutch!


Breadnbrie said:


> Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!


So pretty! You look amazing, as usual


----------



## alansgail

Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!


----------



## jyyanks

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow just jawdropping! Major envy here! Gorgeous color and the background doesn't hurt either


You're so sweet!  Thank you so much.  I never thought I would use a purple bag but its surprisingly versatile.


----------



## liznaj

Out for dinner with DH.


----------



## leooh

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462984



i love the borough, almost bought one when it first came out! great looking bag!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3463027
> 
> Out for dinner with DH.
> View attachment 3463029



cute dress and cute bag! you go for dates with your DH so often, envy[emoji4]


----------



## MochaCake

leooh said:


> View attachment 3462333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this wallet is roomy enough to use as a clutch on its own!



Oh , definitely!!!! If I had one , I Would  do that as well.


----------



## MochaCake

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3463027
> 
> Out for dinner with DH.
> View attachment 3463029



Perfect for date night!


----------



## Beachlover815

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462984





liznaj said:


> View attachment 3463027
> 
> Out for dinner with DH.
> View attachment 3463029


Stunning.


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462984


Great pic...LOVE this bag alansgail...beautiful color


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3463027
> 
> Out for dinner with DH.
> View attachment 3463029


WOW liznaj, you look FABULOUS!! What a sweet dress, sweet pic & sweet bag....you wear crossbody's & mini's beautifully!!!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> cute dress and cute bag! you go for dates with your DH so often, envy[emoji4]


Thank you dear!! Haha it's just the two of us now and we don't live near family so we soak up as much time as we can together! Don't think we can go out so much when we start a family. "Er ren shi jie" for now 


MochaCake said:


> Perfect for date night!


Thank you!


Beachlover815 said:


> Stunning.


Thanks 


Kendie26 said:


> WOW liznaj, you look FABULOUS!! What a sweet dress, sweet pic & sweet bag....you wear crossbody's & mini's beautifully!!!


Thank you Kendie!! You are always so generous with compliments


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> Thank you dear!! Haha it's just the two of us now and we don't live near family so we soak up as much time as we can together! Don't think we can go out so much when we start a family. "Er ren shi jie" for now
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Thank you Kendie!! You are always so generous with compliments



haha hope you get your 爱的结晶soon![emoji173]️


----------



## lms910

B Bag for my B Day!!!!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> haha hope you get your 爱的结晶soon![emoji173]️


Haha thanks!! 


lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531


Happy Bday!! Gorgeous bag


----------



## pingko

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3458436
> 
> Can't wait for fall anymore, broke out my suede skirt and suede booties to go with the mini LD



So cute


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531



[emoji324][emoji322][emoji4][emoji106]HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Woohoo! What could be better than having a Bal on your pretty birthday arm !!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	



& here's with longer Crossbody strap


----------



## leooh

lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531



happy birthday!!! have some cake![emoji513][emoji253]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666



going to say again what a beautiful bag, and photos[emoji4]
prefer the shorter strap too, but longer strap is very on trend now! 
looks a tinge brown here?


----------



## FancyPants77

lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531



Happy birthday!! Gorgeous bag


----------



## liznaj

pingko said:


> So cute


Thank you! 


Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666


Wowwww, congrats on such a gorgeous new bag! It's absolutely beautiful. Great mod shot too !


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy in nude


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> going to say again what a beautiful bag, and photos[emoji4]
> prefer the shorter strap too, but longer strap is very on trend now!
> looks a tinge brown here?


thanks again sweet friend! I think the bag may look a little brownish because I was outside in sunlight...it is a black bag


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wowwww, congrats on such a gorgeous new bag! It's absolutely beautiful. Great mod shot too !


thanks so very much dearest liznaj...I've been practicing with your modshot suggestions!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mon monogram Neverfull. [emoji4]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.

P.S.
The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666


OMG!!! Drool wrothy Kendie. Congrats to your new handbag. Can I borrow it sometimes and I promise to take good care of it LOL


----------



## liznaj

Bal mini city for a casual Sunday


----------



## meowmix318

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3464245
> View attachment 3464244
> 
> 
> Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.
> 
> P.S.
> The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping


Love the look of your new bag


----------



## soramillay

New-to-me colorblock Coach Borough


----------



## soramillay

carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3463863



I love the Gramercy. One of those bags that was gone too soon.



_Lee said:


> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty and I love your puppy charm! Can I ask where it's from?



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3464208
> 
> Mon monogram Neverfull. [emoji4]


I never get tired of your cheerful Mon Monogram! 



jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3464245
> View attachment 3464244
> 
> 
> Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.
> 
> P.S.
> The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping



I'm glad you kept it because it's wonderful and you wear it with such an easy air!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3464345
> 
> Bal mini city for a casual Sunday



Perfectly styled as always, and I love how the ghw shines in the sun!


----------



## Amazona

soramillay said:


> New-to-me colorblock Coach Borough


 Goorgeous! For the life of me, I can't understand how and why Coach discontinued this bag - it's lovely and has all the makings of a classic. 


liznaj said:


> View attachment 3464345
> 
> Bal mini city for a casual Sunday


Very cute, I like your shoes & dress too!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3464245
> View attachment 3464244
> 
> 
> Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.
> 
> P.S.
> The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping


SNAP!! You are ALWAYS so super stylin' jade....I LOVE IT....you look AWESOME!! So glad you are loving your new Fendi! I love that color. Really beautiful pics of you...that "pleasure" sign is COOL!


----------



## Kendie26

soramillay said:


> New-to-me colorblock Coach Borough


LOVE this bag tons, especially your colors!! So chic & classy


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3464345
> 
> Bal mini city for a casual Sunday


I so look forward to seeing all your pics/bags/outfits liznaj....you never disappoint....LOVE this look! You know I'm your #1 fan of your Bal Mini City & your shoes & pedi are FAB too!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> OMG!!! Drool wrothy Kendie. Congrats to your new handbag. Can I borrow it sometimes and I promise to take good care of it LOL


Thanks so much you dear sweetie! If you ever come visit you surely can & must borrow my drawstring bag! xoxo


----------



## liznaj

soramillay said:


> Perfectly styled as always, and I love how the ghw shines in the sun!


Thank you!! And yes the shiny ghw on this Bal makes my heart sing!


Amazona said:


> Very cute, I like your shoes & dress too!


Thank you Amazona  


Kendie26 said:


> I so look forward to seeing all your pics/bags/outfits liznaj....you never disappoint....LOVE this look! You know I'm your #1 fan of your Bal Mini City & your shoes & pedi are FAB too!


You know I look forward to your pics too!! Thank you kindly, Kendie!!


----------



## soramillay

I read this thread backwards, so don't mind my late-to-the-party comments!



Breadnbrie said:


> Was planning to use my red bag today, but decided last minute that a pastel probably complements my outfit better. Pale orchid Burberry banner it is!



This Burberry bag is beautiful! I saw it in a store in a tan color but a pastel really sets off the nova check in a freh way.



alansgail said:


> Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462984



I had never even heard of the highrise until I saw your reveal in the Borough thread. What a steal!



lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531



Happy belated birthday! Is this the vibrato leather I'm reading about in the Bal forum? Very cool departure from their usual glazed leather!



Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666



 I'm a crossbody girl and I love the thick crossbody strap with this drawstring bag. It's unexpected and edgy!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Mini Lily in color mushroom metallic-she makes me smile whenever I pull her out [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

soramillay said:


> I read this thread backwards, so don't mind my late-to-the-party comments!
> 
> 
> 
> This Burberry bag is beautiful! I saw it in a store in a tan color but a pastel really sets off the nova check in a freh way.
> 
> 
> 
> I had never even heard of the highrise until I saw your reveal in the Borough thread. What a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday! Is this the vibrato leather I'm reading about in the Bal forum? Very cool departure from their usual glazed leather!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a crossbody girl and I love the thick crossbody strap with this drawstring bag. It's unexpected and edgy!



Thankyou soramillay ( that's a really pretty name if it is your name!) [emoji4]


----------



## Breadnbrie

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Coach Highrise Borough today......and for the last week or so.......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462984


Wow great luscious leather!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3463027
> 
> Out for dinner with DH.
> View attachment 3463029


Eeek you look awesome! Love the flap but the dress steals the show!



lms910 said:


> B Bag for my B Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463531


I love seeing the new vibrato leather! Love the pebbley goodness. Happy bday!



Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666


Um, WOW! I love this style! It looks so beautiful on you! You seem to have lots of pretty dresses, lucky girl



jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3464245
> View attachment 3464244
> 
> Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.
> 
> P.S.
> The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping


I love the 2jours style! The regular size looks great on you!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Mini Lily in color mushroom metallic-she makes me smile whenever I pull her out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464488



Omg love the metallic color! I see you've got a lot of lilys! I'm actually considering the medium lily as my first chain shoulder bag, in light beige. How do you find the leather on the lighter shades? Any color transfer?


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> i can never get tired of looking at this pale beauty![emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> that's probably my fave color Burberry....so ladylike pretty & modern chic! You go girlie!





Mimmy said:


> Simply stunning, Breadnbrie! The bag, the outfit; all of it! [emoji177]





liznaj said:


> adorable as a clutch!
> 
> So pretty! You look amazing, as usual





soramillay said:


> This Burberry bag is beautiful! I saw it in a store in a tan color but a pastel really sets off the nova check in a freh way.



Thank you all! You're too kind and your compliments made my day! I agree that the pink complements the check very well, gives it an extra something special


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Omg love the mettallic color! I see you've got a lot of lilys! I'm actually considering the medium lily as my first chain shoulder bag, in light beige. How do you find the leather on the lighter shades? Any color transfer?


Thanks so much Breadnbrie....Ooooo yay you are considering Mulberry Lily!! Me loves!!! Thankfully & luckily I have not had any color transfer & I have 3 lighter colors. Their lighter beige color is lovely!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

meowmix318 said:


> Love the look of your new bag





soramillay said:


> I'm glad you kept it because it's wonderful and you wear it with such an easy air/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Kendie26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNAP!! You are ALWAYS so super stylin' jade....I LOVE IT....you look AWESOME!! So glad you are loving your new Fendi! I love that color. Really beautiful pics of you...that "pleasure" sign is COOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breadnbrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 2jours style! The regular size looks great on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thanks for the  girls. *
Click to expand...


----------



## leooh

soramillay said:


> New-to-me colorblock Coach Borough



one of my fav coach bags! really lovely


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Mini Lily in color mushroom metallic-she makes me smile whenever I pull her out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464488



beautiful outfit dear, your mini lily really shimmers!


----------



## leooh

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3464208
> 
> Mon monogram Neverfull. [emoji4]



this mon mono is so eye catching!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3464345
> 
> Bal mini city for a casual Sunday



you are the perfect model for mini bags dear, love your dress, your shoes, and the bag!


----------



## leooh

jadeaymanalac said:


> View attachment 3464245
> View attachment 3464244
> 
> 
> Wore my Fendi 2Jours today for the first time ever. Gosh! Words are not enough to describe how obsessed with this handbag. I love everything about this bag.
> 
> P.S.
> The "leather keybob" is in FENDI for hot stamping



that looks like a perfect work bag! lovely photos!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

leooh said:


> that looks like a perfect work bag! lovely photos!


Thanks @leooh 
TBH at 1st I'm really hesitant using the bag because I'm afraid the bag might too feminine for my frame. I was thinking of returning it but after the encouragement and honest feedback of tpf members my confidence grew. Really guys thank you


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Breadnbrie....Ooooo yay you are considering Mulberry Lily!! Me loves!!! Thankfully & luckily I have not had any color transfer & I have 3 lighter colors. Their lighter beige color is lovely!!!



Thank you for the feedback Kendie! Glad to know there is no color transfer, and you shall soon see why! I've been bad again


----------



## Breadnbrie

It's been a grey weekend. Bal city Gris glace for a day at the park Saturday, then Tory Burch French grey half moon satchel for an urgent care shift today- no time for mod shot though!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> It's been a grey weekend. Bal city Gris glace for a day at the park Saturday, then Tory Burch French grey half moon satchel for an urgent care shift today- no time for mod shot though!



really love your lighter colour bags!! yay add to your bag fund[emoji16]


----------



## anumus

Today Gucci Classic bamboo with horsebit loafers


----------



## leooh

anumus said:


> Today Gucci Classic bamboo with horsebit loafers



perfect match[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today Gucci Classic bamboo with horsebit loafers


major Gucci love to you on this pairing.....that bag is too die for adorable!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Thank you for the feedback Kendie! Glad to know there is no color transfer, and you shall soon see why! I've been bad again





leooh said:


> beautiful outfit dear, your mini lily really shimmers!


Haaa omg! Dying to see if you pulled the trigger on medium Lily...early Congrats you naughty gal!!! 
Thanks much leooh...that mini Lily is 1 of my top all time favorites for sure. The way they made the leather have that sheen/slight shimmer is so gorgeous.


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Made in NYC basket weave MAM with green zipper track


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Mini Lily in color mushroom metallic-she makes me smile whenever I pull her out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464488


This bag makes me smile too! What a wonderful mini bag. I will have to try one on the next time I'm at Mulberry 


Breadnbrie said:


> Eeek you look awesome! Love the flap but the dress steals the show!


Thank you kindly, breadnbrie! 


leooh said:


> you are the perfect model for mini bags dear, love your dress, your shoes, and the bag!


Oh leooh, thank you for such generous compliments!! 


Breadnbrie said:


> It's been a grey weekend. Bal city Gris glace for a day at the park Saturday, then Tory Burch French grey half moon satchel for an urgent care shift today- no time for mod shot though!


 perfect greys!! I adore light grey bags and yours are breathtaking. 


anumus said:


> Today Gucci Classic bamboo with horsebit loafers


Nice gucci combo!


eehlers said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Made in NYC basket weave MAM with green zipper track
> View attachment 3464802


What a cutie  I like the basket weave


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade - Quinn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade - Quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Black & white looks so fresh & sleek....LOVE the charm too! Just lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Yay ~ fall weather feels like it's coming so today it's my dark taupe Celine micro luggage[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Yay ~ fall weather feels like it's coming so today it's my dark taupe Celine micro luggage[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465034



i've been waiting to see this in action! so chic!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> i've been waiting to see this in action! so chic!


Thank you dear friend. I wish you could see the color in person because it's rather chameleon looking more grey at times,& dark brown others or even a blend of the 2 colors. Hard to describe but very neutral.


----------



## checkcheck

Busting out my Bal for the first time in months!
My first designer bag: Balenciaga City in Bleu Obscur


----------



## Breadnbrie

anumus said:


> Today Gucci Classic bamboo with horsebit loafers


What a stunning photo and perfect combo! The bamboo top handles are so cute! Drooling over here  



_Lee said:


> Kate Spade - Quinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


Love the clean lines on this! The leather looks  very sturdy and thick as well. It must be, to be able to carry your laptop!



Kendie26 said:


> Yay ~ fall weather feels like it's coming so today it's my dark taupe Celine micro luggage[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465034


Stunning! Look at the grain on that baby I can very much picture it sitting on a pile of orange leaves! Also, beautiful selfie!! 



checkcheck said:


> Busting out my Bal for the first time in months!
> My first designer bag: Balenciaga City in Bleu Obscur


Amazing blue!! Looks so wonderful in natural light. And the Bal city is always a great way to start your collection!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Today was the first overcast day in a long time, and the thought of fall put me in the mood for green and brown


----------



## lms910

My new easy carrying workhorse...scored this for $590 at the Prada outlet! (Still $1150 at Saks and Neimans). Looks great for a rainy day!


----------



## Mimmy

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3465330
> 
> 
> My new easy carrying workhorse...scored this for $590 at the Prada outlet! (Still $1150 at Saks and Neimans). Looks great for a rainy day!



Great bag and buy, Ims!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sweet bag for a sweet deal @lms910 congats


----------



## emilymg

Kendie26 said:


> Yay ~ fall weather feels like it's coming so today it's my dark taupe Celine micro luggage[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465034



This bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Diorever midnight blue. I can't believe I haven't carried it for 2 weeks! I've missed it


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Breadnbrie said:


> Diorever midnight blue. I can't believe I haven't carried it for 2 weeks! I've missed it


Gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Diorever midnight blue. I can't believe I haven't carried it for 2 weeks! I've missed it



THIS is THE bag I lust for!! Drives me crazy[emoji23][emoji4][emoji106][emoji322][emoji7]


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Diorever midnight blue. I can't believe I haven't carried it for 2 weeks! I've missed it


Wow! I swear, that color is the one that makes me want a Diorever! It is perfection 

Here's my bag of the day...Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket in Cammello.  I've had her since June 2014 and she has acquired quite the patina :-o


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta handbag with silver hardware


----------



## emilymg

checkcheck said:


> Wow! I swear, that color is the one that makes me want a Diorever! It is perfection
> 
> Here's my bag of the day...Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket in Cammello.  I've had her since June 2014 and she has acquired quite the patina :-o



Wow beautiful patina. What a lovely bag!


----------



## Kendie26

emilymg said:


> This bag is gorgeous!!


Aw, thanks kindly emilymg....personally, I agree & think she's prettier in person. Thanks again


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta handbag with silver hardware
> View attachment 3465787


Major LOVE LOVE!!! Color & style is fabulous....I seriously need to get 1 of these bags


----------



## Breadnbrie

checkcheck said:


> Wow! I swear, that color is the one that makes me want a Diorever! It is perfection
> 
> Here's my bag of the day...Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket in Cammello.  I've had her since June 2014 and she has acquired quite the patina :-o


Oh my goodness that patina is to die for! I loooove a nice rich and even patina. 

And thank you! Yes I love this shade of blue and am so glad I went with this one. I was debating the midnight vs Yves Klein blue. 



mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new Massaccesi River Blue Vachetta handbag with silver hardware
> View attachment 3465787



Another blue beauty! I love your Massacesi collection


----------



## Breadnbrie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you! I am enjoying her lots today 



Kendie26 said:


> THIS is THE bag I lust for!! Drives me crazy[emoji23][emoji4][emoji106][emoji322][emoji7]


When are you gonna pull the trigger??  I know you would love it as much as I do.  If you're trying to be good though, don't listen to me, I'm a bad influence  You already have so many amazing bags to play with!


----------



## mkpurselover

Kendie26 said:


> Major LOVE LOVE!!! Color & style is fabulous....I seriously need to get 1 of these bags


Yes! The new fall/winter updates are on the website, still lots more available thru emails!


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Today was the first overcast day in a long time, and the thought of fall put me in the mood for green and brown


Love your loafers!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Thank you! I am enjoying her lots today
> 
> 
> When are you gonna pull the trigger??  I know you would love it as much as I do.  If you're trying to be good though, don't listen to me, I'm a bad influence  You already have so many amazing bags to play with!


HAHA you bad girl! I'm TRYING hard to "behave" now since I bought 2 bags in last 2 months  so you are stuck with me being your #1 fan & admirer of that ridiculously amazing Diorever bag!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> Yes! The new fall/winter updates are on the website, still lots more available thru emails!


HA, another "enabler" friend we have here!!!! I've never seen this brand in stores...are they only available through their website in USA? Yours is just scrumptuous & that color....


----------



## Arlene619

My boy


----------



## leooh

out for a short break before going back to work


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3466251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out for a short break before going back to work


Double YUM!


----------



## Breadnbrie

checkcheck said:


> Love your loafers!


Thank you! I think they go perfectly with the monogram LV bags. 



Arlene619 said:


> My boy
> View attachment 3466087


Wow this is stunning! The boy is by far my favorite Chanel bag!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Fendi petite 2jours in ruby


----------



## checkcheck

leooh said:


> View attachment 3466251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out for a short break before going back to work


I adore the Cluny!  How does it do for you as a work bag?


Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours in ruby


I saw this color combo on Saturday and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  Looks gorgeous on you.

Here's my bag of the day....Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Cherry!


----------



## Love4MK

An adorable Kate Spade tote my mom picked up for me at the outlet which I sadly don't have a photo, but it's super cute!


----------



## Love4MK

checkcheck said:


> I adore the Cluny!  How does it do for you as a work bag?
> 
> I saw this color combo on Saturday and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Here's my bag of the day....Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Cherry!



This is the cutest thing I have ever seen!  I love the color and is that the monster I see in there?!


----------



## checkcheck

Love4MK said:


> This is the cutest thing I have ever seen!  I love the color and is that the monster I see in there?!


Ha yes, it is a monster!  I decided I needed some monster in my life and got the very last mini Peekaboo in this colorway on the Fendi website.  Love this bag


----------



## Breadnbrie

checkcheck said:


> I adore the Cluny!  How does it do for you as a work bag?
> 
> I saw this color combo on Saturday and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Here's my bag of the day....Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Cherry!



Oh my this is gorgeous and adorable!! Love the color and everything about it! How do you find the mini size? Does it fit a lot? Would love to see a mod shot too if you have one 

And thank you! This is one of my favorite bags currently.


----------



## mkpurselover

Kendie26 said:


> HA, another "enabler" friend we have here!!!! I've never seen this brand in stores...are they only available through their website in USA? Yours is just scrumptuous & that color....


Thanks again.  Massaccesi bags are all Bespoke - there are no pre made bags (except samples).  So your bag is one of a kind!!  You choose the leather, style, hardware, lining and special features.  Occasionally, there will be a group bespoke event for a discount, where the style and leather is pre determined, you choose hardware.  We all email Colette with our wants and she lets us know what can be done.  All this for a made in Italy bag for less than $500!


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
With mr. pom pom purse suede, ink.

And the ever-present Doctor Who adipose charm.
Which freshly-bathed cat has found.


Prediction: a damp & toothy problem for our tiny bag charm hero.


----------



## leooh

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks again.  Massaccesi bags are all Bespoke - there are no pre made bags (except samples).  So your bag is one of a kind!!  You choose the leather, style, hardware, lining and special features.  Occasionally, there will be a group bespoke event for a discount, where the style and leather is pre determined, you choose hardware.  We all email Colette with our wants and she lets us know what can be done.  All this for a made in Italy bag for less than $500!



this sounds very personalised! tempting indeed!


----------



## leooh

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
> With mr. pom pom purse suede, ink.
> 
> And the ever-present Doctor Who adipose charm.
> Which freshly-bathed cat has found.
> View attachment 3466618
> 
> Prediction: a damp & toothy problem for our tiny bag charm hero.



love the action pic of the freshly bathed cat!


----------



## leooh

checkcheck said:


> I adore the Cluny!  How does it do for you as a work bag?
> 
> I saw this color combo on Saturday and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Here's my bag of the day....Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Cherry!



didn't see the monster at first, and it makes the mini peekaboo even cuter when i see it really love the cherry, perfect year round!

i like cluny for work, fuss free design, roomy for what i need. works well with more formal attire can't put A4 documents, but I'll just use a separate file. it's really one of my fav, esp in understated epi!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours in ruby



my dear breadnbrie, i think i am in love with your collection[emoji7]... didn't have time to comment yesterday, but i sigh a little everytime i see your diorever! think i may have to save up for a mini diorever[emoji39]

this red fendi is [emoji173]️ too..how do you manage to look so stylish everyday?


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh my this is gorgeous and adorable!! Love the color and everything about it! How do you find the mini size? Does it fit a lot? Would love to see a mod shot too if you have one
> 
> And thank you! This is one of my favorite bags currently.



I really enjoy the mini size! I think it fits a lot more than other "mini" bags that I own, so I can easily use to as a daily bag.

Not the greatest mod shot, but maybe this will help give a sense of the size!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Coach Mickie satchel in orange. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today: Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue.


----------



## msd_bags

My attempt at a selfie with Gucci Sukey


----------



## Breadnbrie

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
> With mr. pom pom purse suede, ink.
> 
> And the ever-present Doctor Who adipose charm.
> Which freshly-bathed cat has found.
> View attachment 3466618
> 
> Prediction: a damp & toothy problem for our tiny bag charm hero.


Haha! Adorable cat! I love that shade of forest green too. 



leooh said:


> my dear breadnbrie, i think i am in love with your collection[emoji7]... didn't have time to comment yesterday, but i sigh a little everytime i see your diorever! think i may have to save up for a mini diorever[emoji39]
> 
> this red fendi is [emoji173]️ too..how do you manage to look so stylish everyday?


Thank you dear Leooh! You're too generous with compliments, making me blush! You know, your beloved Cluny reminds me a lot of the Diorever, so I know you would love it. I vote get the mini in a bright color that makes your heart sing!



checkcheck said:


> I really enjoy the mini size! I think it fits a lot more than other "mini" bags that I own, so I can easily use to as a daily bag.
> 
> Not the greatest mod shot, but maybe this will help give a sense of the size!


Wow it looks so amazing on you!! It does look much roomier than the dimensions might indicate. This is a real beauty! 



carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Coach Mickie satchel in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466921
> 
> Today: Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466923


Gorgeous, both of them! The leather looks so scrumptious. Love the orange Coach especially, very unique color.


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> My attempt at a selfie with Gucci Sukey
> 
> View attachment 3466940



What a pretty color! Gorgeous purse


----------



## msd_bags

FancyPants77 said:


> What a pretty color! Gorgeous purse


Thanks!  It's a favorite.


----------



## Breadnbrie

msd_bags said:


> My attempt at a selfie with Gucci Sukey
> 
> View attachment 3466940


Ooh I love this dusty rose color!


----------



## Kendie26

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks again.  Massaccesi bags are all Bespoke - there are no pre made bags (except samples).  So your bag is one of a kind!!  You choose the leather, style, hardware, lining and special features.  Occasionally, there will be a group bespoke event for a discount, where the style and leather is pre determined, you choose hardware.  We all email Colette with our wants and she lets us know what can be done.  All this for a made in Italy bag for less than $500!


Ok, WOW...you sold me! Sign me up~that is awesome! After seeing so many lovely tPF'r Massaccesi bags on here  I was wondering why the heck I wasn't seeing them in retail stores...thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## Kendie26

checkcheck said:


> I adore the Cluny!  How does it do for you as a work bag?
> 
> I saw this color combo on Saturday and couldn't take my eyes off of it.  Looks gorgeous on you.
> 
> Here's my bag of the day....Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Cherry!





Breadnbrie said:


> Fendi petite 2jours in ruby


LOVE both of your stunning Fendi bags & seeing your colors right next to each other....both are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Coach Mickie satchel in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466921
> 
> Today: Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466923


You have GORGEOUS bags carterazo!!! Always love seeing your pics!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> You have GORGEOUS bags carterazo!!! Always love seeing your pics! [emoji813]


Thanks! I think the same about yours! [emoji41]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!



prettiest bag ever[emoji173]️


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!


OMG!! What? This is show stopping! Absolutely beautiful lily


----------



## remainsilly

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!


She turned out to be great choice for you. Very glad.


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!



This bag is cute, beautiful, and looks great with your outfit!

I kinda hate my outfit today but I love my 2.55 Chanel in the 226 size.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!


Ahhhhhh!!! CONGRATS Breadnbrie!! SHE IS SO FINE!! You know I'm a Lily lover so I just could kiss her to death! LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

checkcheck said:


> This bag is cute, beautiful, and looks great with your outfit!
> 
> I kinda hate my outfit today but I love my 2.55 Chanel in the 226 size.


Your outfit is fabulous....you look beautiful!!! Do you know exact name for that red? ("Dark Red" maybe?) I promised myself that my next C bag will be red!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around


----------



## bagloverny

Today with my beloved Chanel Boy bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Fun bag for a few hours today, LeSportsac tote with cartoons of local phrases and local food all over (Hawaii)


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3467482
> View attachment 3467481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun bag for a few hours today, LeSportsac tote with cartoons of local phrases and local food all over (Hawaii)


so fun! some of those sayings are quite funny indeed!


----------



## honisnowy

LV riviera MM came to work today


----------



## checkcheck

Kendie26 said:


> Your outfit is fabulous....you look beautiful!!! Do you know exact name for that red? ("Dark Red" maybe?) I promised myself that my next C bag will be red!


Thank you!! I don't know the exact shade for this red and have been wondering myself. I still have the tags but I don't think there was a color name listed.  Do you know if it is possible to get the color name from any of the ID numbers?


----------



## FancyPants77

Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!



This color is gorgeous!! So stunning


----------



## leooh

compact with disco


----------



## Esquared72

Large Studded Coach Edie in Oxblood


----------



## Venessa84

An oldie but goodie, my one and only Chloe Aurore


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3467482
> View attachment 3467481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun bag for a few hours today, LeSportsac tote with cartoons of local phrases and local food all over (Hawaii)


What? No MM bag today? [emoji6] 
This one's fun. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out Coach Ace satchel in cornflower for date night. [emoji7]


----------



## Breadnbrie

leooh said:


> prettiest bag ever[emoji173]️





liznaj said:


> OMG!! What? This is show stopping! Absolutely beautiful lily





remainsilly said:


> She turned out to be great choice for you. Very glad.





checkcheck said:


> This bag is cute, beautiful, and looks great with your outfit!
> 
> I kinda hate my outfit today but I love my 2.55 Chanel in the 226 size.





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh!!! CONGRATS Breadnbrie!! SHE IS SO FINE!! You know I'm a Lily lover so I just could kiss her to death! LOVELY!!!!





FancyPants77 said:


> This color is gorgeous!! So stunning



Thank you ladies!! She is quite dainty, isn't she. Probably the girliest bag I own, possibly girlier than my pink Burberry! I am seriously SO glad I discovered this style! It was a bit of an impulse purchase, but it fills the gap in my collection so perfectly. Holds a lot too. I could definitely see myself getting another medium Lily down the line!

@checkcheck I LOVE your outfit!!! And your gorgeous red Chanel! I have such a soft spot for red, sigh


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467408


Always love seeing this! It's the perfect taupe and the leather looks so luscious, in perfect Balenciaga fashion!



bagloverny said:


> Today with my beloved Chanel Boy bag!
> 
> View attachment 3467440
> View attachment 3467439


Stunning blue Boy! Looks great with your outfit too. 



honisnowy said:


> View attachment 3467527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV riviera MM came to work today


Every time I see the DA print I pine a little! It's so fresh, carefree, and summery. I only hesitate because of color transfer- have you had any issues? 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3467705
> 
> compact with disco


Gucci just makes such beautiful reds! Seeing this beauty always brightens up my mood 



eehlers said:


> Large Studded Coach Edie in Oxblood
> View attachment 3467745


Omg I looove oxblood bags! This is gorgeous and the studs do add character. 



Venessa84 said:


> An oldie but goodie, my one and only Chloe Aurore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467794


Beautiful classic shape and color!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> What? No MM bag today? [emoji6]
> This one's fun. [emoji41]


You'll see one tomorrow!


----------



## Livia1

checkcheck said:


> This bag is cute, beautiful, and looks great with your outfit!
> 
> I kinda hate my outfit today but I love my 2.55 Chanel in the 226 size.



What a beauty that red Reissue is


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Pulled out Coach Ace satchel in cornflower for date night. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3467834


Ah yes, 1 of my favorites of yours carterazo! That blue color is just magical & heavenly!


----------



## Kendie26

checkcheck said:


> Thank you!! I don't know the exact shade for this red and have been wondering myself. I still have the tags but I don't think there was a color name listed.  Do you know if it is possible to get the color name from any of the ID numbers?


Hmmm, I will have to pull out my chanel boxes with the tags as I think the name is listed &/or 1 of the code numbers may be for the color. I was just curious if you knew off the top of your head what the name was because your red is just STUNNING!


----------



## meowmix318

Longchamp, because I am on vacation


----------



## checkcheck

I love using my tiny PS1 in Aqua so much! It's an easy bag  The first photo is more true-to-color.


----------



## Breadnbrie

checkcheck said:


> I love using my tiny PS1 in Aqua so much! It's an easy bag  The first photo is more true-to-color.



Eeek I love this Aqua bag! It's adorable. You have such great cheery colors in your collection, I love it!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Lily again today Whenever I get a new bag, I pretty much carry it for a week straight to get to know it.


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe Marcie in color named "sunlight"


----------



## Kendie26

checkcheck said:


> I love using my tiny PS1 in Aqua so much! It's an easy bag  The first photo is more true-to-color.



Amazingly beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Lily again today Whenever I get a new bag, I pretty much carry it for a week straight to get to know it.



So I'm just warning you dearest Breadnbrie- I'll be stealing this Lily & your Diorever bag right off your pretty arm if I'm lucky to meet you someday![emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe Marcie in color named "sunlight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468345
> View attachment 3468348


Soooo beautiful! Love the color


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Eeek I love this Aqua bag! It's adorable. You have such great cheery colors in your collection, I love it!


Thanks so much!  I don't own a black bag yet, haha! I'll get one eventually...


----------



## checkcheck

Kendie26 said:


> Amazingly beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️


Thanks, it was a really great buy!


----------



## checkcheck

leooh said:


> View attachment 3467705
> 
> compact with disco


So cute! I love a pop of red.


----------



## Trudysmom

I carried my Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm today.


----------



## tenKrat

Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi


----------



## jax818

Taking out my medium caviar flap tonight.


----------



## jax818

MG camello/orange for the day.  Love how it is starting to patina.


----------



## leooh

jax818 said:


> Taking out my medium caviar flap tonight.



chevron!!![emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi
> View attachment 3468612



We're bag twins today! Though mine has the original flap length.


----------



## tenKrat

Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi


msd_bags said:


> We're bag twins today! Though mine has the original flap length.
> View attachment 3468717


Hi there, Msd!  Nice bag.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi
> 
> Hi there, Msd!  Nice bag.



Thanks tenKrat!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> MG camello/orange for the day.  Love how it is starting to patina.





jax818 said:


> Taking out my medium caviar flap tonight.


Oh YES, LOVE both of your pics so much Jax....what is better than chanell & rockstuds?!! And your MG bucket is my favorite color in their line. Awesome bags you have!


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> We're bag twins today! Though mine has the original flap length.
> View attachment 3468717





tenKrat said:


> Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi
> View attachment 3468612


All of you gals are convincing me that I really need a Massaccesi....these are GREAT & that color is so up my alley! I'm going to their website NOW (even though I'm not supposed to buy)


----------



## eiiv

Congrats on the lily! So pretty~~~ Such a lovely feminine color. 



Breadnbrie said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry Lily in Powder for the first time today! My last bag of the year, I promise. Really, I promise!


----------



## Kendie26

My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034


Lovely!! It's so cute. And I'm sure you look fantastic too. Funny, I just came back from the salon too lol.


----------



## liznaj

Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead


----------



## checkcheck

Blushallday said:


> I have been eyeing the PS1 and PS11 i think seeing it in action in a beautiful colour has inspired me to get either one now!


How exciting!  I don't think you will regret it


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034



Really gorgeous, Kendie! I am sure you are as beautiful, or more so than your bag!


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead



I will never grow tired of this gorgeous bag, liznaj! Your kitty is beautiful too!


----------



## Aoifs

Blushallday said:


> Gucci soho disco is such a great buy . Not overly expensive but looks beautiful and classy!



Agreed. I'm tempted. Either that or a LV Twice empreinte.


----------



## Aoifs

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead



Cute Kitty! Which colour is this?


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> I will never grow tired of this gorgeous bag, liznaj! Your kitty is beautiful too!





Aoifs said:


> Cute Kitty! Which colour is this?



Thank you, Mimmy and Aoifs!! 
Aoifs, I assume you're asking about the Bal's color and not the cat lol! It's beige praline


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Chloe Marcie in color named "sunlight"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468345
> View attachment 3468348


I LOVE this seeing this bag! Amazing color and the leather looks luscious. Matches your beautiful dress perfectly too. You make me think I should buy more dresses, love all of yours 



Kendie26 said:


> So I'm just warning you dearest Breadnbrie- I'll be stealing this Lily & your Diorever bag right off your pretty arm if I'm lucky to meet you someday![emoji173]️[emoji8]


Hehehe, likewise!



checkcheck said:


> Thanks so much!  I don't own a black bag yet, haha! I'll get one eventually...


Oh wow, you and I probably have the same approach to color. I love colored bags and have only managed to pull the trigger on one black bag, my Bal metal plate! Look forward to see which special black bag will eventually catch your fancy!



tenKrat said:


> Pearl grey Massaccesi Minerva Midi
> View attachment 3468612


This leather is absolutely gorgeous, and I love the pearl grey! I'm getting very tempted by all these gorgeous Massaccesi bags I'm seeing here. 



jax818 said:


> Taking out my medium caviar flap tonight.


You and your Chanel look amazing! Classic, classy, and edgy at once 



Blushallday said:


> Me, husband, baby in my belly & my new fendi monster tote went for a shopping  trip today


Omg I love this blue! The monster is adorable as well. 



eiiv said:


> Congrats on the lily! So pretty~~~ Such a lovely feminine color.


Thank you so much! 



Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034


This is probably my favorite Chanel style that I've seen recently. And I have no doubts as to your cuteness whatsoever! 



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead


Your kitty is quite the photogenic looker! I always love this color. Is this the new beige that's in stores right now? I was at a Bal boutique a few weeks ago and saw a very similar color and thought of your bag, but it wasn't called beige praline. This was it:


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Your kitty is quite the photogenic looker! I always love this color. Is this the new beige that's in stores right now? I was at a Bal boutique a few weeks ago and saw a very similar color and thought of your bag, but it wasn't called beige praline. This was it:


Thank you! I'm not sure if it's the same but from the pic it looks very similar, though mine is a warmer beige I think. Sorry, I'm not very familiar with Bal! I got this over the summer in Singapore and was told it is beige praline from f/w 2016 if that helps


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead





liznaj said:


> Lovely!! It's so cute. And I'm sure you look fantastic too. Funny, I just came back from the salon too lol.


Thank you kind liznaj...saturday salon day must be popular! YOUR KITTY RULES!!! OMG what's his/her name.....we have 3 & I LOVE when they stick 1 paw stretched out like that....very regal/royal posture!!! You know I'm in love w/ your Bal bag but now I'm in love w/ your precious kitty!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Really gorgeous, Kendie! I am sure you are as beautiful, or more so than your bag!


Haaaaa, not quite but thank you so very much you are super sweet Mimmy


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kind liznaj...saturday salon day must be popular! YOUR KITTY RULES!!! OMG what's his/her name.....we have 3 & I LOVE when they stick 1 paw stretched out like that....very regal/royal posture!!! You know I'm in love w/ your Bal bag but now I'm in love w/ your precious kitty!


Awww thanks Kendie! His name is mochi, he is quite the pretty boy  Got him from the local shelter 1+ year ago and adopting him is one of the best decisions I've ever made!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Awww thanks Kendie! His name is mochi, he is quite the pretty boy  Got him from the local shelter 1+ year ago and adopting him is one of the best decisions I've ever made!!


aw, no doubt on that....you are BOTH lucky! He's so strikingly handsome! Love his coloring


----------



## Odebdo

My Massaccesi midi Soulmate in Tangerine Nappa makes me happy!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> aw, no doubt on that....you are BOTH lucky! He's so strikingly handsome! Love his coloring


Thanks Kendie  hope your 3 kitties are well!!


Odebdo said:


> My Massaccesi midi Soulmate in Tangerine Nappa makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 3469407


GORGEOUS. That leather looks amazing


----------



## checkcheck

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh wow, you and I probably have the same approach to color. I love colored bags and have only managed to pull the trigger on one black bag, my Bal metal plate! Look forward to see which special black bag will eventually catch your fancy!


Hehe, colored bags are just so much fun!  I am similar to you in that the most traditional dark neutral bag in my collection is a Balenciaga in navy (Bleu Obscur)   I love the metal plate & metallic edge Bals as well.


----------



## checkcheck

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034


Absolutely adorable/badass/beautiful bag!



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead


This picture gives me heart eyes


----------



## gswpurse

have been using her for the past few weekends...


----------



## jax818

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YES, LOVE both of your pics so much Jax....what is better than chanell & rockstuds?!! And your MG bucket is my favorite color in their line. Awesome bags you have!



Thanks Kendie!


----------



## leooh

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3469516
> 
> have been using her for the past few weekends...



this blue will brighten up anybody's day!!


----------



## leooh

going out for dinner sans makeup, but I'm rocking my jumbo anyway!


----------



## Elise.J

Been using my epi NF this weekend


----------



## Kendie26

checkcheck said:


> Absolutely adorable/badass/beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> This picture gives me heart eyes


Ha I love your badass descriptor word....made me laugh...thanks so much checkcheck!!


----------



## anumus

Today again with my latest purchase Céline Micro. Shopping and eating out, relaxing sunday.

I forgot to quote but I Breadnbrie I really love your new bag! And the peekaboo in this thread is to die for. Even though I think for myself minibags just do not work so well it really looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Today again with my latest purchase Céline Micro. Shopping and eating out, relaxing sunday.
> 
> I forgot to quote but I Breadnbrie I really love your new bag! And the peekaboo in this thread is to die for. Even though I think for myself minibags just do not work so well it really looks fabulous on you!



Enjoy your fun day with that gorgeous micro! [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## lms910

Reissue kind of day! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



#ihavetoomanyblackbags


----------



## JoeyLouis

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead



I just love this combo so much. Is it called Beige? I think I need one [emoji23][emoji24][emoji12]


----------



## Breadnbrie

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3469516
> 
> have been using her for the past few weekends...


Omg I love this shade of bright blue! Just gorgeous!



Elise.J said:


> Been using my epi NF this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469674
> View attachment 3469675


I love epi NFs. Simple, functional, classy. 



anumus said:


> Today again with my latest purchase Céline Micro. Shopping and eating out, relaxing sunday.
> 
> I forgot to quote but I Breadnbrie I really love your new bag! And the peekaboo in this thread is to die for. Even though I think for myself minibags just do not work so well it really looks fabulous on you!


Such a beautiful luggage   It looks amazing on you! And thank you, the Lily is my first "mini bag" though she actually fits quite a lot! Gotta be careful not to overload her 



lms910 said:


> Reissue kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469877
> 
> #ihavetoomanyblackbags


Love the texture of the leather! And you can't go wrong with black. I have the opposite problem, I only have 2 black bags!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Bal gold plate city will be accompanying me on this busy day! Going from an urgent care shift in the morning to an afternoon at the pier with my girlfriends for seafood


----------



## Arlene619

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal gold plate city will be accompanying me on this busy day! Going from an urgent care shift in the morning to an afternoon at the pier with my girlfriends for seafood[emoji3]


What a beautiful bag, I never considered a Balenciaga.. but this one is gorgeous! [emoji7] Does this come in a smaller size?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034


So pretty  I want to go to Chanel to see your bag IRL.



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3469036
> 
> Still in my Bal mini, just can't get enough of it. Didn't snap a picture while I was out at the salon so here's my kitty instead


your kitty is so cute and so is your Bal.



gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3469516
> 
> have been using her for the past few weekends...


PS11 is definitely on my wishlist


----------



## Breadnbrie

Arlene619 said:


> What a beautiful bag, I never considered a Balenciaga.. but this one is gorgeous! [emoji7] Does this come in a smaller size?


Yes it does! I believe it comes in the mini size. They have both the gold and silver hardware available depending on where you look. I love this departure from the regular City; the smooth calf leather and gold plate makes it a little more luxe


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my PS1 for a dinner with friends tonight. ,


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my PS1 for a dinner with friends tonight. ,


LOVE....You are extremely photogenic & oh so stylish....you must be a celebrity!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal gold plate city will be accompanying me on this busy day! Going from an urgent care shift in the morning to an afternoon at the pier with my girlfriends for seafood





lms910 said:


> Reissue kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469877
> 
> #ihavetoomanyblackbags


Ah yes, 2 of my all time favorite bags of all time (& my 2 fave brands)shown on same day....LOVE your Black beauties ladies!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry pink clutch- my favorite pink /fushia to go with my crazy colorful dress print


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pink clutch- my favorite pink /fushia to go with my crazy colorful dress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470009



Pretty colors! [emoji3]


----------



## Adaniels729

It's a disco kind of day today


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty colors! [emoji3]


thanks dear BeachBagGal! I love pulling out this Mulberry pink


----------



## liznaj

JoeyLouis said:


> I just love this combo so much. Is it called Beige? I think I need one [emoji23][emoji24][emoji12]


Thanks! Yes it's called beige praline 


Breadnbrie said:


> Bal gold plate city will be accompanying me on this busy day! Going from an urgent care shift in the morning to an afternoon at the pier with my girlfriends for seafood


Gorgeous Bal  


jadeaymanalac said:


> your kitty is so cute and so is your Bal.


Thank you!  


Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pink clutch- my favorite pink /fushia to go with my crazy colorful dress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470009


Such a pretty and feminine color! Enjoy your sunday, kendie 


Adaniels729 said:


> It's a disco kind of day today
> View attachment 3470013


 I'm falling more and more in love with the disco, yours is so pretty!!


----------



## liznaj

Sunday fun with my mini lady Dior


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3470037
> 
> Sunday fun with my mini lady Dior


So so so fun! Love the colors in BOTH your beautiful Dior AND those rockin' shoes..YAY!


----------



## carterazo

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3470037
> 
> Sunday fun with my mini lady Dior


Love those shoes! Who makes them?


----------



## leooh

anumus said:


> Today again with my latest purchase Céline Micro. Shopping and eating out, relaxing sunday.
> 
> I forgot to quote but I Breadnbrie I really love your new bag! And the peekaboo in this thread is to die for. Even though I think for myself minibags just do not work so well it really looks fabulous on you!



really beautiful micro, the colour combi is tdf!


----------



## leooh

lms910 said:


> Reissue kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469877
> 
> #ihavetoomanyblackbags



my next holy grail[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal gold plate city will be accompanying me on this busy day! Going from an urgent care shift in the morning to an afternoon at the pier with my girlfriends for seafood



really love your outfits dear! the fringe on the blouse[emoji7] and I've been scouring websites for metal plate bals, guess why?[emoji41]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pink clutch- my favorite pink /fushia to go with my crazy colorful dress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470009



go so well together, you know i love your dresses dear, and that fuschia clutch[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

Adaniels729 said:


> It's a disco kind of day today
> View attachment 3470013



you can never go wrong with disco for casual chic.. what is this colour? just right for autumn!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3470037
> 
> Sunday fun with my mini lady Dior



wooo, my fav mini bag of yours! and that pair of shoes is so fun!


----------



## leooh

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my PS1 for a dinner with friends tonight. ,



you look so good carrying this bag! there was one moment in time i really wanted a PS1... but it just doesn't suit me. this bag suits you perfectly!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> So so so fun! Love the colors in BOTH your beautiful Dior AND those rockin' shoes..YAY!


Thank you dear Kendie  


carterazo said:


> Love those shoes! Who makes them?


Thanks! Bangkok based brand called Madame Flamingo


leooh said:


> wooo, my fav mini bag of yours! and that pair of shoes is so fun!


Thank you leooh!!


----------



## FortySomething

Adaniels729 said:


> It's a disco kind of day today
> View attachment 3470013


SUCH a gorgeous color!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE....You are extremely photogenic & oh so stylish....you must be a celebrity!!!


Hahaha! Thanks Kendie. My life is far being a celebrity... I'm just a wannabe trying hard fashionista  BTW I am obsessed with your Chanel Bucket bag, the leather just look so luxurious. 



leooh said:


> you look so good carrying this bag! there was one moment in time i really wanted a PS1... but it just doesn't suit me. this bag suits you perfectly!


Thanks @leooh  PS1 is such a great bag to have. It's very versatile and not logo crazy.


----------



## GGGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3446139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1995 Chanel Lambskin.
> I treated her to some "Woly Leather Lotion" and my she responded well.  That 21 year old Lambskin feels like velvet!



She looks so good for her age! Love the bag.


----------



## Molly0

GGGirl said:


> She looks so good for her age! Love the bag.


Thanks! I have nothing quite like her.


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> go so well together, you know i love your dresses dear, and that fuschia clutch[emoji7]


thank you darlin'...I wear dresses everyday from late spring thru summer & will sadly be putting them away very soon as the weather is going to turn cooler, so then it's all pants & jeans


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hahaha! Thanks Kendie. My life is far being a celebrity... I'm just a wannabe trying hard fashionista  BTW I am obsessed with your Chanel Bucket bag, the leather just look so luxurious.
> 
> 
> Thanks @leooh  PS1 is such a great bag to have. It's very versatile and not logo crazy.


Well then, you are a celebrity in my book! You always look so cool....perfect style that you have! THanks for the chanel love....it's calfskin & very soft. I just got that bag 2 weeks ago & have used quite a bit & love her....she is more casual than my flap & reissues so I'm glad I got a different style


----------



## Pessie

Shark bag


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Work bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...she's 1 of my very softest bags


----------



## lms910

Switched out for the work week...again with the black bags [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Molly0

Keep going back to my vintage Sonia Rykiel


----------



## carterazo

Back to Coach Gramercy in nude. Discovered that rain rolls right off of her and no issues. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

liznaj said:


> Thank you dear Kendie
> 
> Thanks! Bangkok based brand called Madame Flamingo
> 
> Thank you leooh!! [emoji813]


Oh man, those are really fun shoes! Too bad they're not available around here. Enjoy!


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Dora MM in Royal Blue


----------



## Breadnbrie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my PS1 for a dinner with friends tonight. ,


Love your whole ensemble! I like how everything is artfully distressed. That PS1 is too perfect for your vibe. You do look very celeb-like! 



Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pink clutch- my favorite pink /fushia to go with my crazy colorful dress print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470009


Ooh love the lily in this color! You're so lucky to have a bag to match every lovely dress so perfectly!



Adaniels729 said:


> It's a disco kind of day today
> View attachment 3470013


Gorgeous dusty pink! Love your outfit too. 



leooh said:


> really love your outfits dear! the fringe on the blouse[emoji7] and I've been scouring websites for metal plate bals, guess why?[emoji41]


Aw thank you Leooh! That blouse had been sorely neglected this summer, so I thought I better wear it before it hibernates again I'm so excited to see if you end up getting the metal plate!! Happy to inspire the way your Montaigne inspired me lol. But yes, the smooth calf leather is the definition of squishable.  



Pessie said:


> Shark bag
> 
> View attachment 3470762


Oh wow this is the first Shark I've seen in the (TPF) wild. I love it! The leather looks thick and yummy. 



carterazo said:


> Back to Coach Gramercy in nude. Discovered that rain rolls right off of her and no issues. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3471230


I love this bag! Beautiful perfect nude in a classic shape, with just enough edge.


----------



## Breadnbrie

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora MM in Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3471243


 I have a major soft spot for blue, and this is no exception!


----------



## leooh

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora MM in Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3471243



sorry ladies, no time to individually comment, but this blue dora warrants a comment no matter how busy i am. i'm in love with this beauty!!!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora MM in Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3471243


Oh my, what a beauty!! You have really gorgeous bags tenKrat!!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Oh my, what a beauty!! You have really gorgeous bags tenKrat!!


Thank you, Msd!


----------



## FortySomething

carterazo said:


> Back to Coach Gramercy in nude. Discovered that rain rolls right off of her and no issues. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3471230


This is probably the most beautiful bag I have seen. Wish Coach still made it


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora MM in Royal Blue
> 
> View attachment 3471243


I am not an LV gal (please take no offense!)but I've seen tons of their bags & styles over the years/decades & YOUR BAG is my favorite I've ever laid eyes on!! AMAZING!! Holy wow with that color!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Back to Coach Gramercy in nude. Discovered that rain rolls right off of her and no issues. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3471230


I swear I'd buy this bag today if I could find it! Love the shape & color carterazo....you have beautiful bags & taste!


----------



## Esquared72

Old school soft leather MK Hamilton. This bag is now 5 years old and is in amazing shape...it's held up better than some of my higher end bags.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Mulberry Edie 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> I am not an LV gal (please take no offense!)but I've seen tons of their bags & styles over the years/decades & YOUR BAG is my favorite I've ever laid eyes on!! AMAZING!! Holy wow with that color!


No offense taken, @Kendie26.

You have some beautiful bags in your diverse collection. I'm not a Chanel or Balenciaga girl myself, but I do like to visit this thread and see and appreciate them in others' collections.


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> I swear I'd buy this bag today if I could find it! Love the shape & color carterazo....you have beautiful bags & taste!


There's at least one on ebay right now... (NMA) the pics make it look like chalk but it says nude/beige. This bag is also gorgeous in chalk and red... [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Mulberry Edie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


Ahhhhhh!! I've missed "seeing" you for quite some time now allyloupuppy!! Hope all is well w/ you. I'm so jealous you have this Edie (but happy for you!!!) I wanted this bag in the worst way but couldn't find one....I'm a huge Mulberry girl so I am drooling over your gorgeous pic!! I have 1 pink Mulb with the rosegold HW too but I like yours better!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel beige chevron reissue ( 226 size)


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> There's at least one on ebay right now... (NMA) the pics make it look like chalk but it says nude/beige. This bag is also gorgeous in chalk and red... [emoji6]


You dear sweet "Temptress"...I love it! I'll try  & look for it


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> No offense taken, @Kendie26.
> 
> You have some beautiful bags in your diverse collection. I'm not a Chanel or Balenciaga girl myself, but I do like to visit this thread and see and appreciate them in others' collections.


Yay I love when people take no offense! Thank you for your kind words tenKrat!  This is definitely my favorite thread because I like the exposure to all the zillions of bag brands that i/we may not be familiar with


----------



## BlueCherry

My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol


----------



## liznaj

allyloupuppy said:


> Mulberry Edie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


So lovely! That color is very pretty 


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel beige chevron reissue ( 226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471710


You know I love this bag. Perfect in every way!


BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471855
> 
> 
> My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol


Gorgeous trapeze


----------



## keishapie1973

Dooney Florentine Satchel in plum.....[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel beige chevron reissue ( 226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471710



this may be my fav and dream holy grail right now, I'm glad I'm able to see your photos time to time! fabulous ootd dear!


----------



## leooh

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471855
> 
> 
> My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol



love the colour!!congrats!


----------



## leooh

keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel in plum.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3471919



brings to mind autumn... love the richness of the colour!


----------



## leooh

my hardy montaigne out to work again, after jumbo worked straight for 3 days..


----------



## Venessa84

Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought so it came with me to work today


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> So lovely! That color is very pretty
> 
> You know I love this bag. Perfect in every way!
> 
> Gorgeous trapeze


many thanks liznaj....you are a dearheart & perfect in every way yourself!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813]Ahhhhhh!! I've missed "seeing" you for quite some time now allyloupuppy!! Hope all is well w/ you. I'm so jealous you have this Edie (but happy for you!!!) I wanted this bag in the worst way but couldn't find one....I'm a huge Mulberry girl so I am drooling over your gorgeous pic!! I have 1 pink Mulb with the rosegold HW too but I like yours better!!!


Thanks Kendie ! Im fine, I've just been so busy lately I haven't been on TPF. I love Mulberry too! Aren't their bags the best?! I'm hoping to get a Cara for Christmas [emoji7]! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel beige chevron reissue ( 226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471710


Love this one too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471855
> 
> 
> My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol


Oh yes BigCherry....GORGEOUS! How do you like this style vs Luggage? That petrol is a beauty....I wish I could see it in real life vs Celine's Indigo...beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Thanks Kendie ! Im fine, I've just been so busy lately I haven't been on TPF. I love Mulberry too! Aren't their bags the best?! I'm hoping to get a Cara for Christmas [emoji7]!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


I adore Mulberry! Yay on your future Cara. Dare I ask if you ever made it to Moynat?!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> this may be my fav and dream holy grail right now, I'm glad I'm able to see your photos time to time! fabulous ootd dear!


thank you so much Lovebug! I'll be thrilled if/when you get one...I know you'll be pleased!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> I adore Mulberry! Yay on your future Cara. Dare I ask if you ever made it to Moynat?!


Funny you should ask because I almost mentioned that! No, I've kinda given up on that bag for now. I still love it and it's on the top of my list but they just don't make any colors that I'm interested in. And for the price of that one I'm going to  have to get a color I  REALLY love !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Breadnbrie

eehlers said:


> Old school soft leather MK Hamilton. This bag is now 5 years old and is in amazing shape...it's held up better than some of my higher end bags.


That leather does look luscious! Goes to show that quality can be found at any price point! My MK bags have held up well too 



Kendie26 said:


> Chanel beige chevron reissue ( 226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471710


Just gorgeous!! I would probably be a little scared of owning a beige Chanel but I admire your bravery!  Have you had any color transfer issues?



keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel in plum.....[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3471919


Love that plum color!! The florentine is one of my favorite Dooney styles. You just got me excited to use my very similar Dillen, which is one of my winter bags!



leooh said:


> View attachment 3471928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hardy montaigne out to work again, after jumbo worked straight for 3 days..


Ahh yes my current bag crush! I'm happy I get to admire yours for now! 



Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought so it came with me to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472010


Super cute! I love this epi pattern.


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471855
> 
> 
> My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol



Oh my goodness I don't know how I missed this. Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

@Breadnbrie 
thank you sweetie....so far, so good ( no color transfer w/ my beige chanel reissue) but I've only had her a few months. I'm pretty careful with my bags but I guess it could be inevitable for some transfer in the future. The day I bought her I was looking for something else, but when I laid eyes on her I knew immediately there was no turning back so I naivly didn't even think about color transfer down the road. I'll stress over it if/when it happens & then I'll be posting like a big maniac crybaby!


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Funny you should ask because I almost mentioned that! No, I've kinda given up on that bag for now. I still love it and it's on the top of my list but they just don't make any colors that I'm interested in. And for the price of that one I'm going to  have to get a color I  REALLY love !!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


You are a smart cookie...wait for the right color!!! If I ever do get up to the NYC store I will message you. My husband hates the city but I have a friend up there I want to visit & she will gladly go w/ me to see that beautiful store!


----------



## BlueCherry

@liznaj & @leooh thank you [emoji3]

@Kendie26 Thanks [emoji3]. I love the luggage and the easy access but the trapeze is so much nicer in real life than in pictures. I will have to carry it a while to compare but the trapeze has the shoulder strap and it's a perfect length. I'm very lazy when it comes to fussy openings but I like this bag enough to still buy it. Again using it will determine how annoying the closure is lol. I'm in Ireland for a week so when I get back I will do a comparison of this with the indigo. I think the indigo is brighter but they are both similar in that they look darker at times. 

@Breadnbrie thank you. This bag colour reminds me of your gorgeous midnight Dior. I was wondering in the shop if I could wear this petrol blue with black trousers and instantly thought of you and your mod pics and knew I could [emoji6]


----------



## FunBagz

White after Labor Day.  I'm such a rebel.


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> @Breadnbrie thank you. This bag colour reminds me of your gorgeous midnight Dior. I was wondering in the shop if I could wear this petrol blue with black trousers and instantly thought of you and your mod pics and knew I could [emoji6]


Haha glad I could be of help!  I would love to see a mod photo of this beauty if you get around to it. I'll also be waiting to see what you think of the opening after using it for a while. I feel the same way about the Belt; I like it enough to buy it in the right color one day, despite the opening. Funny how shortcomings are so easily forgiven if it's the right bag! 



FunBagz said:


> White after Labor Day.  I'm such a rebel.
> View attachment 3472289


Stunning outfit and bag! Love that grey(blue?) on white!


----------



## allyloupuppy

liznaj said:


> So lovely! That color is very pretty
> 
> You know I love this bag. Perfect in every way!
> 
> Gorgeous trapeze


Thanks [emoji3] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Breadnbrie

Tory Burch half moon satchel in French grey


----------



## Hobbsy

Breadnbrie said:


> Tory Burch half moon satchel in French grey


Beautiful bag and I love the color! Can this be worn on the shoulder?


----------



## liznaj

Backpack kind of day with Kate Spade (and my cat again lol)


----------



## liznaj

FunBagz said:


> White after Labor Day.  I'm such a rebel.
> View attachment 3472289


Super cool! And I'm all for wearing white year round  


Breadnbrie said:


> Tory Burch half moon satchel in French grey


Can't get over the color of this bag, it's such a gorgeous shade of grey!


----------



## Rocksyram

I'm using my Mini Mac this week while at Disney world.


----------



## Hobbsy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3472436
> 
> Backpack kind of day with Kate Spade (and my cat again lol)


Cute bag and your kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @liznaj & @leooh thank you [emoji3]
> 
> @Kendie26 Thanks [emoji3]. I love the luggage and the easy access but the trapeze is so much nicer in real life than in pictures. I will have to carry it a while to compare but the trapeze has the shoulder strap and it's a perfect length. I'm very lazy when it comes to fussy openings but I like this bag enough to still buy it. Again using it will determine how annoying the closure is lol. I'm in Ireland for a week so when I get back I will do a comparison of this with the indigo. I think the indigo is brighter but they are both similar in that they look darker at times.
> 
> @Breadnbrie thank you. This bag colour reminds me of your gorgeous midnight Dior. I was wondering in the shop if I could wear this petrol blue with black trousers and instantly thought of you and your mod pics and knew I could [emoji6]


awesome...you rock BigCherry! would love to see the colors side by side & to hear your thoughts on Trapeze...I was so close to buying one but ended up getting 1 of my Luggage instead, but I just LOVE yours!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> White after Labor Day.  I'm such a rebel.
> View attachment 3472289


haha "rebel you" looks great!! Love your sandals too & pretty pedi color!


----------



## Kendie26

Bal City & my sweet Kali kitty ... I want to fix her up with liznaj' skirt Mochi!![emoji76][emoji76] Sorry gang I couldn't resist my kitty addition here
@liznaj


----------



## Kendie26

@liznaj....haha obviously i can't type on my iphone today.....above post typo (skirt should have been KITTY!) I think your darlin' kitty is "mochi" if I remember...(boy or girl?)


----------



## Luzilu

I really like all your bags.... wow!!!!


----------



## liznaj

Rocksyram said:


> View attachment 3472447
> 
> 
> I'm using my Mini Mac this week while at Disney world.


So cute! 


Hobbsy said:


> Cute bag and your kitty is gorgeous!


Thank you Hobbsy  


Kendie26 said:


> Bal City & my sweet Kali kitty ... I want to fix her up with liznaj' skirt Mochi!![emoji76][emoji76] Sorry gang I couldn't resist my kitty addition here
> @liznaj
> View attachment 3472577
> View attachment 3472578


Oh gosh Kali is so cute!! Those eyes... Just beautiful  


Kendie26 said:


> @liznaj....haha obviously i can't type on my iphone today.....above post typo (skirt should have been KITTY!) I think your darlin' kitty is "mochi" if I remember...(boy or girl?)


Lol yes his name is Mochi! He is a boy


----------



## kkfiregirl

Chanel vintage camera bag in brown.


----------



## leooh

i was taking this shot at a traffic junction! haha


----------



## leooh

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3472760
> 
> 
> Chanel vintage camera bag in brown.



vintage Chanel is the best[emoji106]congrats for having such a beauty in your collection!


----------



## leooh

FunBagz said:


> White after Labor Day.  I'm such a rebel.
> View attachment 3472289



this GO-14 is one of the best bags ever to caress...the lambskin is sooooo soft! great ootd!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Tory Burch half moon satchel in French grey



your pale pink blouse is so pretty! and you have the best light coloured bags dear!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3472436
> 
> Backpack kind of day with Kate Spade (and my cat again lol)



mochi has the cutest expression [emoji7] he can totally be a character in the secret life of pets![emoji23]


----------



## leooh

Rocksyram said:


> View attachment 3472447
> 
> 
> I'm using my Mini Mac this week while at Disney world.



you lucky gal! enjoy your trip, and mini mac is a great choice for disney world[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Bal City & my sweet Kali kitty ... I want to fix her up with liznaj' skirt Mochi!![emoji76][emoji76] Sorry gang I couldn't resist my kitty addition here
> @liznaj
> View attachment 3472577
> View attachment 3472578



dear kendie, your kitty is as sweet as you[emoji8] i want to see your mod shot with bal city[emoji4] actually I just wanted to see what dress you are wearing[emoji16]


----------



## FunBagz

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3472436
> 
> Backpack kind of day with Kate Spade (and my cat again lol)





Kendie26 said:


> Bal City & my sweet Kali kitty ... I want to fix her up with liznaj' skirt Mochi!![emoji76][emoji76] Sorry gang I couldn't resist my kitty addition here
> @liznaj
> View attachment 3472577
> View attachment 3472578



 your kitties! They steal the show!


----------



## carterazo

Coach turnlock Borough in embossed textured leather. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My new Love! Her big debut outting tonight. Chanel Drawstring bag .. Ala breadnbrie & liznaj selfie style[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463665
> 
> & here's with longer Crossbody strap
> View attachment 3463666


what a stunner!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks @leooh
> TBH at 1st I'm really hesitant using the bag because I'm afraid the bag might too feminine for my frame. I was thinking of returning it but after the encouragement and honest feedback of tpf members my confidence grew. Really guys thank you


to be honest that was the first thing i thought of - absolutely unisex and neutral, you really look cool with it, honestly!


----------



## ksuromax

allyloupuppy said:


> Mulberry Edie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


What a candy!!! uber cute!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My old buddy, soft calfskin by Prada


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what a stunner!!!!





ksuromax said:


> My old buddy, soft calfskin by Prada
> View attachment 3473106


Thank you sweet friend! Loving your "old buddy"...Prada always warms my heart! Are you back from your fab trip. I still envision that magical pic of you walking towards the E tower!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> your kitties! They steal the show!





leooh said:


> View attachment 3472825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was taking this shot at a traffic junction! haha





leooh said:


> dear kendie, your kitty is as sweet as you[emoji8] i want to see your mod shot with bal city[emoji4] actually I just wanted to see what dress you are wearing[emoji16]


Thanks Dearies!! I wanted to match up liznaj's kitty boy Mochi w/ my Kali girl...I think they'd be an adorable couple. My girl misses her boy companion (RIP)
That's a FAB shot of you at traffic junction leooh! Even though I have no LV's, that style & leather are my very fave. (p.s.~it's still been hot summer weather this week so I had on my pink flamingo dress AGAIN, so I just couldn't post it as people MUST be as sick of it as I am at this point..


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach turnlock Borough in embossed textured leather. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3472991





kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3472760
> 
> 
> Chanel vintage camera bag in brown.


Gorgeous bags ladies!! 
carterazo~there's no doubt you are the C Queen w/ such an amazing collection of fine bags! I did find the Chalk color Gramercy you mentioned to me & then I saw a mink colored one which I am "eyeing"...thanks to YOU!
kkfiregirl~what's better than vintage chanel?! Just lovely & brown is my very favorite color (in all things) so I truly admire your beauty!


----------



## anumus

Travelling earlier this week with le pliage. Inside is my longchamp LM cuir. Going to the Amalfi coast. I never travel with very expensive bags, LC has been a very good travel companion for years. One can never have too many le pliage bags!


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Travelling earlier this week with le pliage. Inside is my longchamp LM cuir. Going to the Amalfi coast. I never travel with very expensive bags, LC has been a very good travel companion for years. One can never have too many le pliage bags!


You sold me/I need one! So many people swear by the le pliage & I see why...yours looks perfect!  Lucky you on Amalfi coast


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Dearies!! I wanted to match up liznaj's kitty boy Mochi w/ my Kali girl...I think they'd be an adorable couple. My girl misses her boy companion (RIP)
> That's a FAB shot of you at traffic junction leooh! Even though I have no LV's, that style & leather are my very fave. (p.s.~it's still been hot summer weather this week so I had on my pink flamingo dress AGAIN, so I just couldn't post it as people MUST be as sick of it as I am at this point..



no one can ever get sick of pink flamingos! haha i'm even tempted to buy the pink flamingo bag charm LV just released![emoji23]


----------



## FunBagz

A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> My old buddy, soft calfskin by Prada
> View attachment 3473106


Lovely bag


----------



## kkfiregirl

leooh said:


> vintage Chanel is the best[emoji106]congrats for having such a beauty in your collection!



Yes it is the best & thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!
> carterazo~there's no doubt you are the C Queen w/ such an amazing collection of fine bags! I did find the Chalk color Gramercy you mentioned to me & then I saw a mink colored one which I am "eyeing"...thanks to YOU!
> kkfiregirl~what's better than vintage chanel?! Just lovely & brown is my very favorite color (in all things) so I truly admire your beauty!



Thank you! I'm surprised it still looks so good despite being made in 1995. [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Lovely bag


thank you


----------



## liznaj

Wow everyone is carrying amazing bags!


kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3472760
> 
> 
> Chanel vintage camera bag in brown.


Love vintage Chanel, this looks fantastic!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3472825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was taking this shot at a traffic junction! haha


Very nice shot!  


leooh said:


> mochi has the cutest expression [emoji7] he can totally be a character in the secret life of pets![emoji23]


Haha thanks leooh!! That movie was so cute! 


carterazo said:


> Coach turnlock Borough in embossed textured leather. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3472991


Beautiful! The borough might just be my fav style from Coach. 


ksuromax said:


> My old buddy, soft calfskin by Prada
> View attachment 3473106


That leather looks so deliciously soft and wonderful. 


Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Dearies!! I wanted to match up liznaj's kitty boy Mochi w/ my Kali girl...I think they'd be an adorable couple. My girl misses her boy companion (RIP)
> That's a FAB shot of you at traffic junction leooh! Even though I have no LV's, that style & leather are my very fave. (p.s.~it's still been hot summer weather this week so I had on my pink flamingo dress AGAIN, so I just couldn't post it as people MUST be as sick of it as I am at this point..


Awww they would definitely be a super cute kitty couple! Sorry about Kali's companion  


FunBagz said:


> A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!
> 
> View attachment 3473137


Love this trio, wine bag and all! Fabulous.


----------



## Jessiebanana

On vacation in Stockholm with my Kate Spade Emerson Place small Hayden.


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!
> 
> View attachment 3473137



[emoji322]Wow that's quite the fab black trifecta ! [emoji173]️it.,, they are all AWESOME! Enjoy your pedi [emoji188][emoji4]


----------



## Piarpreet

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3471855
> 
> 
> My new Céline trapeze, FW16 in petrol



I'm trying to get rid of this bag. Too large for me. Is this the medium?


----------



## checkcheck

FunBagz said:


> A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!



I love the Gucci swing tote! Is it discontinued?

I'm carrying one of my least-used bags today....an embroidered RED Valentino flap.  I tend so strongly to colorful bags that this one gets little attention!


----------



## bh4me

It's me and my Lanvin Happy medium bag today


----------



## BlueCherry

Piarpreet said:


> I'm trying to get rid of this bag. Too large for me. Is this the medium?



Mine is the small and it is much smaller IRL than I imagined. Resale on Celine isn't very good.


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies--mr. fill n zip in forest.
Loewe--elephant coin purse in orange.


Note little carabiner clip, tethering elephant's zipper to bag hardware. 
In case he jumps from pocket.
Elephants can be sneaky.


----------



## FortySomething

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies--mr. fill n zip in forest.
> Loewe--elephant coin purse in orange.
> View attachment 3473330
> 
> Note little carabiner clip, tethering elephant's zipper to bag hardware.
> In case he jumps from pocket.
> Elephants can be sneaky.


This is the cutest thing I have seen all day today! Love the color of your bag and the green bag + orange elephant combo is gorgeous


----------



## remainsilly

FortySomething said:


> This is the cutest thing I have seen all day today! Love the color of your bag and the green bag + orange elephant combo is gorgeous


thanks


----------



## liznaj

checkcheck said:


> I love the Gucci swing tote! Is it discontinued?
> 
> I'm carrying one of my least-used bags today....an embroidered RED Valentino flap.  I tend so strongly to colorful bags that this one gets little attention!


You look amazing! 


bh4me said:


> It's me and my Lanvin Happy medium bag today
> View attachment 3473296


Very nice bag  


remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies--mr. fill n zip in forest.
> Loewe--elephant coin purse in orange.
> View attachment 3473330
> 
> Note little carabiner clip, tethering elephant's zipper to bag hardware.
> In case he jumps from pocket.
> Elephants can be sneaky.


That elephant coin purse!! It's so adorable. I almost bought it impulsively but wasn't sure if it would get squished and out of shape in my bag. How is it holding up?


----------



## liznaj

First day at my new job with my bal mini city!


----------



## aundria17

My Meli Melo Thea today


----------



## kkfiregirl

liznaj said:


> Love vintage Chanel, this looks fantastic!



Thanks girlfriend - I love it too!


----------



## kkfiregirl

liznaj said:


> First day at my new job with my bal mini city!
> View attachment 3473453



Cute outfit and cute bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

anumus said:


> Travelling earlier this week with le pliage. Inside is my longchamp LM cuir. Going to the Amalfi coast. I never travel with very expensive bags, LC has been a very good travel companion for years. One can never have too many le pliage bags!



Love traveling with le pliage (even got mine monogrammed) and I never travel with expensive bags either, unless I'm shopping while traveling.


----------



## remainsilly

liznaj said:


> That elephant coin purse!! It's so adorable. I almost bought it impulsively but wasn't sure if it would get squished and out of shape in my bag. How is it holding up?


Thanks.
Usually carry inside mulberry bayswater.
Build tiny "corral," so items don't squash on top of him.
So far, so good.
Also, trunk will hook over more structured bag's edge. Useful, when accessing his contents.
Or spying on dogs.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/don-quixote-with-poppy-red-nvt-bays-1-jpg.3280747/


----------



## lms910

Doubled up like @FunBagz


----------



## anumus

kkfiregirl said:


> Love traveling with le pliage (even got mine monogrammed) and I never travel with expensive bags either, unless I'm shopping while traveling.



Yes, only exeption for me as well is when I am shopping while travelling .
I have to le pliages with me now, one is with the more waterproof canvas with some logo print. It is perfect for rainy days.


----------



## leooh

so many eye candy!


carterazo said:


> Coach turnlock Borough in embossed textured leather. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3472991


this is my favourite coach bag!


ksuromax said:


> My old buddy, soft calfskin by Prada
> View attachment 3473106


the leather looks so soft and smooshy!


anumus said:


> Travelling earlier this week with le pliage. Inside is my longchamp LM cuir. Going to the Amalfi coast. I never travel with very expensive bags, LC has been a very good travel companion for years. One can never have too many le pliage bags!


i agree, le pliage are the easiest way to carry when travelling. i used my red longchamp as a diaper bag till it's old and battered



FunBagz said:


> A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!
> wow, how fun! i bet you had a great time!
> View attachment 3473137





Jessiebanana said:


> View attachment 3473236
> 
> 
> On vacation in Stockholm with my Kate Spade Emerson Place small Hayden.


so pretty, travel chic


checkcheck said:


> I love the Gucci swing tote! Is it discontinued?
> 
> I'm carrying one of my least-used bags today....an embroidered RED Valentino flap.  I tend so strongly to colorful bags that this one gets little attention!


this is very unique! i tend to neglect my black and pale bags too[emoji4]


bh4me said:


> It's me and my Lanvin Happy medium bag today
> View attachment 3473296


is the riboon part of the strap? very sweet and ladylike bag!


remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies--mr. fill n zip in forest.
> Loewe--elephant coin purse in orange.
> View attachment 3473330
> 
> Note little carabiner clip, tethering elephant's zipper to bag hardware.
> In case he jumps from pocket.
> Elephants can be sneaky.


your messages always make me smile! live the elephant, super cute!


liznaj said:


> First day at my new job with my bal mini city!
> View attachment 3473453


good luck for your new job! bal mini for the rocker attitude hehe


aundria17 said:


> My Meli Melo Thea today


i really like this design, very unique and the colour is the best! 


lms910 said:


> Doubled up like @FunBagz
> View attachment 3473608


haha doing anything fun today too?


----------



## leooh

on the bus
montaigne has became my grab and go bag. easiest to reach for my stuff, and don't have to worry about downsizing 
the hardy empreinte means that i do not need to worry about rain etc. 
taupe is my current fav neutral, and it seems to go with all outfits. 
may be crowning it my fav[emoji146]


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond [emoji7]


----------



## liznaj

kkfiregirl said:


> Cute outfit and cute bag!


Thank you!


lms910 said:


> Doubled up like @FunBagz
> View attachment 3473608


Both are gorgeous! 


leooh said:


> good luck for your new job! bal mini for the rocker attitude hehe


Thank you dear! First day went very well  


leooh said:


> View attachment 3473656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the bus
> montaigne has became my grab and go bag. easiest to reach for my stuff, and don't have to worry about downsizing
> the hardy empreinte means that i do not need to worry about rain etc.
> taupe is my current fav neutral, and it seems to go with all outfits.
> may be crowning it my fav[emoji146]


The empreinte is so lovely  glad the bag is working so well for you!


carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond [emoji7]
> View attachment 3473670


This is beautiful! I've never seen this bag before and it's so cute.


----------



## carterazo

liznaj said:


> This is beautiful! I've never seen this bag before and it's so cute.



Thank you!  It's several years old. Holding up quite well.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful bag and I love the color! Can this be worn on the shoulder?


Thanks Hobbsy! Yes it can, it has a crossbody strap that I don't usually use. I can also sling it over my shoulder but it's a bit of a tight fit. 



liznaj said:


> Can't get over the color of this bag, it's such a gorgeous shade of grey!


Thanks Liznaj! Yes it's more taupey which is what I liked about it 


leooh said:


> your pale pink blouse is so pretty! and you have the best light coloured bags dear!


Thanks Leooh! I do have a weakness for light bags, especially grey 



anumus said:


> Travelling earlier this week with le pliage. Inside is my longchamp LM cuir. Going to the Amalfi coast. I never travel with very expensive bags, LC has been a very good travel companion for years. One can never have too many le pliage bags!


Always liked the look of Le Pliage bags! Very practical but pretty and yours is no exception 



FunBagz said:


> A trifecta of black today.  Insulated wine bag for after work mani/pedi with the girls (I am far from a wine snob, but I always bring my own ), Gucci swing tote holding lunch and post-pedi sandals, and my trusty Chanel classic flap holding my necessities.  It's almost Friday, TPF!
> 
> View attachment 3473137


Love love this photo! You are a lucky girl to have so many black beauties! 



bh4me said:


> It's me and my Lanvin Happy medium bag today
> View attachment 3473296


Wow love this bag! Very classy, beautiful, and versatile. 



liznaj said:


> First day at my new job with my bal mini city!
> View attachment 3473453


Good luck, hope it was a great day! Can't go wrong with lucky Bal.  love your outfit too. 


leooh said:


> View attachment 3473656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the bus
> montaigne has became my grab and go bag. easiest to reach for my stuff, and don't have to worry about downsizing
> the hardy empreinte means that i do not need to worry about rain etc.
> taupe is my current fav neutral, and it seems to go with all outfits.
> may be crowning it my fav[emoji146]


Aaaahhh want want want! Every time I see your bag I only drool more  one day soon I hope!


----------



## Hobbsy

Breadnbrie said:


> Thanks Hobbsy! Yes it can, it has a crossbody strap that I don't usually use. I can also sling it over my shoulder but it's a bit of a tight fit.
> 
> 
> Thanks Liznaj! Yes it's more taupey which is what I liked about it
> 
> Thanks Leooh! I do have a weakness for light bags, especially grey [emoji14]
> 
> 
> Always liked the look of Le Pliage bags! Very practical but pretty and yours is no exception
> 
> 
> Love love this photo! You are a lucky girl to have so many black beauties!
> 
> 
> Wow love this bag! Very classy, beautiful, and versatile.
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope it was a great day! Can't go wrong with lucky Bal.  love your outfit too.
> 
> Aaaahhh want want want! Every time I see your bag I only drool more [emoji14] one day soon I hope!


Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Breadnbrie said:


> Thanks Hobbsy! Yes it can, it has a crossbody strap that I don't usually use. I can also sling it over my shoulder but it's a bit of a tight fit.
> 
> 
> Thanks Liznaj! Yes it's more taupey which is what I liked about it
> 
> Thanks Leooh! I do have a weakness for light bags, especially grey
> 
> 
> Always liked the look of Le Pliage bags! Very practical but pretty and yours is no exception
> 
> 
> Love love this photo! You are a lucky girl to have so many black beauties!
> 
> 
> Wow love this bag! Very classy, beautiful, and versatile.
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope it was a great day! Can't go wrong with lucky Bal.  love your outfit too.
> 
> Aaaahhh want want want! Every time I see your bag I only drool more  one day soon I hope!



hehe i want so many of your bags too... guess it means we both have good taste [emoji23]


----------



## leooh

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond [emoji7]
> View attachment 3473670



love both the weaving and the colour!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> First day at my new job with my bal mini city!
> View attachment 3473453





checkcheck said:


> I love the Gucci swing tote! Is it discontinued?
> 
> I'm carrying one of my least-used bags today....an embroidered RED Valentino flap.  I tend so strongly to colorful bags that this one gets little attention!





bh4me said:


> It's me and my Lanvin Happy medium bag today
> View attachment 3473296


WOW, way too many great bags lately for me to comment on at the moment, but....
liznaj~CONGRATS on your new job! Wishing you tons of success, fun & happiness! GREAT choice with your Bal on day #1!
checkcheck~I totally love that Valentino....looks awesome with your outfit!
bh4me~love how this bag looks on you & totally love your top/blouse too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

leooh said:


> View attachment 3473656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the bus
> montaigne has became my grab and go bag. easiest to reach for my stuff, and don't have to worry about downsizing
> the hardy empreinte means that i do not need to worry about rain etc.
> taupe is my current fav neutral, and it seems to go with all outfits.
> may be crowning it my fav[emoji146]



Loving this bag [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB fits a lot more than I thought so it came with me to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472010



Agree with how much you can fit in the Alma BB. I use mine for work too [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]
> View attachment 3473838


Looking special, too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Looking special, too!



Thank you! I was struggling to match an outfit to this blue. Love the blue but a bit tricky.


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Thank you! I was struggling to match an outfit to this blue. Love the blue but a bit tricky.


really?? for me it's quite easy, the brighter/bolder the colour is, the easier it is for me to wear it - it will outshine anything else, so white/black/jeans/grey/beige/navy are a perfect background
but you do work it out well, really refreshing and feminine look!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City, 2016 Chevre with iridescent hw


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Good luck, hope it was a great day! Can't go wrong with lucky Bal. love your outfit too.


Thank you! It was a good day and my boss is really nice and friendly. After a bad experience with a toxic work environment, this means the world to me! 


Kendie26 said:


> liznaj~CONGRATS on your new job! Wishing you tons of success, fun & happiness! GREAT choice with your Bal on day #1!


Thank you so much Kendie, you are so so sweet!!  


HiEndGirl said:


> My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]
> View attachment 3473838


This blue!! Your whole outfit looks great  


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City, 2016 Chevre with iridescent hw


Oh this hw


----------



## tatertot

Chloe Marcie for me today


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City, 2016 Chevre with iridescent hw



Love the hw. How fun!


----------



## HiEndGirl

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today



OMG love!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today



Stunning! The pic like a piece of art, too. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> Thank you! It was a good day and my boss is really nice and friendly. After a bad experience with a toxic work environment, this means the world to me!
> 
> Thank you so much Kendie, you are so so sweet!!
> 
> This blue!! Your whole outfit looks great
> 
> Oh this hw



Thank you liznaj [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today


Love this!

What is the name of this color?


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today


Stunning blue!!!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Mini Lily in color mushroom metallic-she makes me smile whenever I pull her out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464488



Kendie, i loved your metallic lily so much that I ordered it and shes here!!!! Also ordered from netaporters UK site so it was only $400 inc shipping. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Not using today but testing! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




To anyone considering, do it!! Fits iphone 6, card case, keys, gum and lipstick!


----------



## liznaj

Happy friday everyone


----------



## BlueCherry

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today



Absolutely beautiful blue.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]
> View attachment 3473838



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Wow!! Congrats on such an awesome bday gift..,you look gorgeous carrying it! Happy buryhday[emoji322][emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today



HOLY [emoji90] ([emoji23]) THAT bag & pic is utterly heavenly & too phenomenal for words!! [emoji106][emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3473988
> 
> View attachment 3473989
> 
> Happy friday everyone



Snap! You are killing it AGAIN!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️I need your wardrobe including bags & shoes please[emoji120][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Kendie, i loved your metallic lily so much that I ordered it and shes here!!!! Also ordered from netaporters UK site so it was only $400 inc shipping. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Not using today but testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473968
> 
> 
> To anyone considering, do it!! Fits iphone 6, card case, keys, gum and lipstick!



[emoji322][emoji322]OOOMMGGG!! YAY YOU GIRL!! I hope you [emoji173]️her to death as I do mine! Many congrats! [emoji93][emoji106]


----------



## bh4me

leooh said:


> is the riboon part of the strap? very sweet and ladylike bag!


Thank you! It's one of the things I love about it too! Ribbon is part of the strap only on one side...


----------



## bh4me

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow love this bag! Very classy, beautiful, and versatile.


Thank you! It's one of my favorites  


Kendie26 said:


> bh4me~love how this bag looks on you & totally love your top/blouse too!


Thanks Kendie! You're so sweet!


----------



## Soki

Breadnbrie said:


> Diorever midnight blue. I can't believe I haven't carried it for 2 weeks! I've missed it



That is a beautiful bag[emoji7]. Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]


----------



## liznaj

lms910 said:


> Kendie, i loved your metallic lily so much that I ordered it and shes here!!!! Also ordered from netaporters UK site so it was only $400 inc shipping. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Not using today but testing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473968
> 
> 
> To anyone considering, do it!! Fits iphone 6, card case, keys, gum and lipstick!


 congrats on your new bag!! It is sooo beautiful  


Kendie26 said:


> Snap! You are killing it AGAIN!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️I need your wardrobe including bags & shoes please[emoji120][emoji8]


Aww thank you dear Kendie! I'm happy to share!  


Kendie26 said:


> According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474157
> View attachment 3474158
> View attachment 3474159


Kendie, YOU are the one killing it! What a fab dress and you killed it with your bag choices too!! The BV disco is perfect for date night. Have fun!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> congrats on your new bag!! It is sooo beautiful
> 
> Aww thank you dear Kendie! I'm happy to share!
> 
> Kendie, YOU are the one killing it! What a fab dress and you killed it with your bag choices too!! The BV disco is perfect for date night. Have fun!


Thank you Lovebug! You certainly inspire me daily, along w/ so many fine friends here! xoxo


----------



## tatertot

Kendie26 said:


> According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474157
> View attachment 3474158
> View attachment 3474159



Gorgeous!! Love your mod pics Kendie


----------



## tatertot

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3473988
> 
> View attachment 3473989
> 
> Happy friday everyone



BEAUTIFUL!! Love your simple and classic Chanel with that outfit! Have a great day love


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your mod pics Kendie


thank you kindly my dear! I've still  got your magical blue Marcie pic on my mind!!!


----------



## liznaj

tatertot said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Love your simple and classic Chanel with that outfit! Have a great day love


Thank you dear! Hope you have a great day too


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Wow!! Congrats on such an awesome bday gift..,you look gorgeous carrying it! Happy buryhday[emoji322][emoji119]



Thank you! You are so sweet [emoji18] Still getting used to the blue but love it.


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3473988
> 
> View attachment 3473989
> 
> Happy friday everyone



[emoji7] can you tell me what size this bag is? It looks beautiful and not too small or too big.


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7] can you tell me what size this bag is? It looks beautiful and not too small or too big.


It's the Chanel mini square


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474157
> View attachment 3474158
> View attachment 3474159



Love how you went from work day to date night with a quick bag change. Fabulous!


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Breadnbrie

HiEndGirl said:


> My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]
> View attachment 3473838


Wow absolutely gorgeous blue! I love bright bags. Happy belated birthday! How sweet of your boys to get this beauty for you. 



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City, 2016 Chevre with iridescent hw


I'm in love with this! Such an edgy bag and love what you're wearing with it too. You captured the attitude of the bag perfectly if that makes sense 


Kendie26 said:


> According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474157
> View attachment 3474158
> View attachment 3474159


 So many pretty colors and textures in these photos! That coach especially is such a beautiful summer coral. And that rich blue BV You live up the last of summer with a bang girl! Enjoy!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Two today. Fendi petite 2jours to work, and Bal ME city to run some afternoon errands. Walked the long way so I could enjoy the sunset too.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Bella in Espresso and organizer/travel wallet in Cigar


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Bella in Espresso and organizer/travel wallet in Cigar
> 
> View attachment 3474458


It's like a cup of coffee with a toffee, yummy and so perfect!!


----------



## Rij

This simple han
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dmade cross-body...


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Thank you! You are so sweet [emoji18] Still getting used to the blue but love it.


I think you'll find that blue is really versatile & you should expect LOTS of compliments carrying her! It's also a perfect size on you. I'm just seeing how I butchered the spelling of birthday in my 1st reply to you....sorry!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Two today. Fendi petite 2jours to work, and Bal ME city to run some afternoon errands. Walked the long way so I could enjoy the sunset too.


WOW, beautiful EVERYTHING girl! That red kills me  in the best sense ~ I am actively searching for a new red bag & it's probably my hardest search ever! Thanks for posting the sunset too...you are so lucky to live where you do....do you also walk to work daily? If so, I'm even more jealous!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rij said:


> This simple han
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmade cross-body...



I love this!! Where did you get it?
I Googled 'dmade' but found nothing


----------



## Aoifs

Sophie-Rose said:


> I love this!! Where did you get it?
> I Googled 'dmade' but found nothing



I think it's supposed to be 'handmade' but photo split the text. I thought the same when I first read it!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Haha that would make sense!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous blue! I love bright bags. Happy belated birthday! How sweet of your boys to get this beauty for you.
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this! Such an edgy bag and love what you're wearing with it too. You captured the attitude of the bag perfectly if that makes sense
> 
> So many pretty colors and textures in these photos! That coach especially is such a beautiful summer coral. And that rich blue BV You live up the last of summer with a bang girl! Enjoy!



Thank you. Loving the bright blue for summer. My boys know I'm a bag addict lol. Can never go wrong with a new handbag or SLG.


----------



## msd_bags

Kendie26 said:


> According to weather man, today is our last day near 90 degrees so I opted for light, colorful fabric dress & coral Coach legacy tote for work & blue BV Crossbody disco bag for tonight date night w/the hubby. Happy Fall y'all![emoji4][emoji262]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474157
> View attachment 3474158
> View attachment 3474159



Love the dress and the bags! Plus, you're getting really good at taking bag selfies without a mirror! [emoji6]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> I think you'll find that blue is really versatile & you should expect LOTS of compliments carrying her! It's also a perfect size on you. I'm just seeing how I butchered the spelling of birthday in my 1st reply to you....sorry!



Hahaha I didn't notice the spelling till you pointed it out lol [emoji38]
Yes the size is perfect for me (I'm fairly small lol). It comes with a detachable cross body strap too and the boys also gave me the matching pouchette which fits inside perfectly.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Two today. Fendi petite 2jours to work, and Bal ME city to run some afternoon errands. Walked the long way so I could enjoy the sunset too.



Love the red Fendi [emoji173]️. I love red bags!


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Love the dress and the bags! Plus, you're getting really good at taking bag selfies without a mirror! [emoji6]


kindest thanks msd_bags!! My arms are short so stretching them out for selfies is not always easy...ha


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, beautiful EVERYTHING girl! That red kills me  in the best sense ~ I am actively searching for a new red bag & it's probably my hardest search ever! Thanks for posting the sunset too...you are so lucky to live where you do....do you also walk to work daily? If so, I'm even more jealous!



@Kendie26 I thought I'd share my red LV Alma BB for you since your looking for a new red bag. I posted this on the red bag thread but sorry I don't know how to share that thread so I'm not sure if you saw it so I hope it's ok to hijack this reply [emoji4].


----------



## Yuki85

On the way to our LV store [emoji106]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, beautiful EVERYTHING girl! That red kills me  in the best sense ~ I am actively searching for a new red bag & it's probably my hardest search ever! Thanks for posting the sunset too...you are so lucky to live where you do....do you also walk to work daily? If so, I'm even more jealous!



Girl, have looked into Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily? I have the small version in coral but I've seen the medium size with lizard embossed leather in beautiful red on You Tube.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> @Kendie26 I thought I'd share my red LV Alma BB for you since your looking for a new red bag. I posted this on the red bag thread but sorry I don't know how to share that thread so I'm not sure if you saw it so I hope it's ok to hijack this reply [emoji4].
> View attachment 3474673
> View attachment 3474674


Aw thank so much HiEndGirl...your bag in that color is lovely! I totally love your shoes too!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, have looked into Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily? I have the small version in coral but I've seen the medium size with lizard embossed leather in beautiful red on You Tube.


Oh cool , I'll go check now.....thank you so much dear sweetie!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Oh cool , I'll go check now.....thank you so much dear sweetie!



No problemo!


----------



## ksuromax

@Rij thank you for the inspiration  i've pulled out my hand-made Italian artisan butter-soft messenger, and it fit perfectly into autumn palette


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, beautiful EVERYTHING girl! That red kills me  in the best sense ~ I am actively searching for a new red bag & it's probably my hardest search ever! Thanks for posting the sunset too...you are so lucky to live where you do....do you also walk to work daily? If so, I'm even more jealous!


Ooh yay I love when people get red bags! Are you looking for something structured, to round out your beautiful squishy red Bal? How about a bayswater in fiery spitz if they still have it? Other red bags I love include the YSL Sac de Jour, the Gucci Marmont collection, Fendi 2jours, 3jours, and Peekaboo especially in Selleria leather, Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily, and of course the red Diorever I was contemplating before I went with blue 

And nooo I don't walk to work, I have the typical 40-50 minute LA commute like everyone else!  I do run on the beach here though, trying my best to do it daily now before daylight savings ends. 



HiEndGirl said:


> Thank you. Loving the bright blue for summer. My boys know I'm a bag addict lol. Can never go wrong with a new handbag or SLG.


Oh I do hope you don't let fall and winter stop you from carrying this bag! I would carry this beauty year round  it would go really nicely with black jeans, black boots, and white or light grey top paired with a necklace or scarf with any blue embroidery or detailing. All black with this bag would also make a statement. Orange with brown also give a nice contrasting backdrop. Even jewel tones like magenta would work, since they create a high contrast winter effect. And if you are running out of options, hit the shops! When I got my blue bag, I bought a couple of patterned tops with blue in them to go with it.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh yay I love when people get red bags! Are you looking for something structured, to round out your beautiful squishy red Bal? How about a bayswater in fiery spitz if they still have it? Other red bags I love include the YSL Sac de Jour, the Gucci Marmont collection, Fendi 2jours, 3jours, and Peekaboo especially in Selleria leather, Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily, and of course the red Diorever I was contemplating before I went with blue
> 
> And nooo I don't walk to work, I have the typical 40-50 minute LA commute like everyone else!  I do run on the beach here though, trying my best to do it daily now before daylight savings ends.
> 
> 
> Oh I do hope you don't let fall and winter stop you from carrying this bag! I would carry this beauty year round  it would go really nicely with black jeans, black boots, and white or light grey top paired with a necklace or scarf with any blue embroidery or detailing. All black with this bag would also make a statement. Orange with brown also give a nice contrasting backdrop. Even jewel tones like magenta would work, since they create a high contrast winter effect. And if you are running out of options, hit the shops! When I got my blue bag, I bought a couple of patterned tops with blue in them to go with it.



I did a Google search on what too wear with a blue bag [emoji12] and found lots of similar suggestions. Thanks for your help Hun [emoji106] Spring just starting here (Australia) so by the time winter comes back around I'll be more comfortable with this colour. Only got it 2 days ago and I'm on vacation so haven't had a chance to pull the wardrobe apart to start coordinating yet. Looking forward to that next week. Love creating new outfits from my wardrobe with changes in accessories. I might be posting it regularly [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, have looked into Dolce&Gabbana Miss Sicily? I have the small version in coral but I've seen the medium size with lizard embossed leather in beautiful red on You Tube.





Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh yay I love when people get red bags! Are you looking for something structured, to round out your beautiful squishy red Bal? How about a bayswater in fiery spitz if they still have it? Other red bags I love include the YSL Sac de Jour, the Gucci Marmont collection, Fendi 2jours, 3jours, and Peekaboo especially in Selleria leather, Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily, and of course the red Diorever I was contemplating before I went with blue
> 
> And nooo I don't walk to work, I have the typical 40-50 minute LA commute like everyone else!  I do run on the beach here though, trying my best to do it daily now before daylight savings ends.
> 
> 
> Oh I do hope you don't let fall and winter stop you from carrying this bag! I would carry this beauty year round  it would go really nicely with black jeans, black boots, and white or light grey top paired with a necklace or scarf with any blue embroidery or detailing. All black with this bag would also make a statement. Orange with brown also give a nice contrasting backdrop. Even jewel tones like magenta would work, since they create a high contrast winter effect. And if you are running out of options, hit the shops! When I got my blue bag, I bought a couple of patterned tops with blue in them to go with it.





Breadnbrie said:


> Ooh yay I love when people get red bags! Are you looking for something structured, to round out your beautiful squishy red Bal? How about a bayswater in fiery spitz if they still have it? Other red bags I love include the YSL Sac de Jour, the Gucci Marmont collection, Fendi 2jours, 3jours, and Peekaboo especially in Selleria leather, Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily, and of course the red Diorever I was contemplating before I went with blue
> 
> And nooo I don't walk to work, I have the typical 40-50 minute LA commute like everyone else!  I do run on the beach here though, trying my best to do it daily now before daylight savings ends.
> 
> Many thanks sweet gals....dangerouscurves I did look up the D&G Miss Sicily you recommended, along w/ breadnbrie......& I know the others you mention "bnb"....since I love Gucci reds I was thinking of the marmount but I most likely am holding out for a red chanel (shoot me now!...who put the chanel pixie dust voo doo in my water?!)


----------



## chloebagfreak

bh4me said:


> Thank you! It's one of the things I love about it too! Ribbon is part of the strap only on one side...
> View attachment 3474091


I love this!! I've always wondered why we don't have a Lanvin sub forum ?


----------



## lms910

Im not carrying it yet but HOLY RED BAG IM IN LOVE!!!!!! Just purchased and all thanks to @Breadnbrie for making me go to Dior!!! Small Diorama in TDF true red!


----------



## dangerouscurves

You can't go wrong with a red Chanel bag. I'm saving up to get a mini flap in red Caviar [emoji4].


----------



## BeachBagGal

HiEndGirl said:


> My new Ferragamo "Bonnie" tote. B'day bag from my Hubby and 3 boys. It's first day out today. Feeling special [emoji4]
> View attachment 3473838



Cute outfit and nice bag! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today



[emoji7][emoji7] that color!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Yuki85 said:


> On the way to our LV store [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3474749
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474750


Perhaps you'll do a reveal in the LV subforum?


----------



## HiEndGirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute outfit and nice bag! [emoji3]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Breadnbrie

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474857
> 
> 
> Im not carrying it yet but HOLY RED BAG IM IN LOVE!!!!!! Just purchased and all thanks to @Breadnbrie for making me go to Dior!!! Small Diorama in TDF true red!


Um wow!!!! Congrats!! Love the Diorama! I remember now that you were looking more at red shoulder bags at first. It's so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's a beautiful Saturday in San Francisco! Red Dooney Olivia satchel and new matching wallet!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474857
> 
> 
> Im not carrying it yet but HOLY RED BAG IM IN LOVE!!!!!! Just purchased and all thanks to @Breadnbrie for making me go to Dior!!! Small Diorama in TDF true red!



[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji106]FLIPPING STUNNING!!! Ahhhhhh! Lucky girl you are! Looks amazing on you! [emoji93][emoji119]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> You can't go wrong with a red Chanel bag. I'm saving up to get a mini flap in red Caviar [emoji4].



Yay me too girl! We will be twins!![emoji133][emoji8] I'm trying to get a lambskin red mini [emoji164]


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out to dinner with friends & my small beaded Clara Kasavina clutch... I love her bead work [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

HiEndGirl said:


> @Kendie26 I thought I'd share my red LV Alma BB for you since your looking for a new red bag. I posted this on the red bag thread but sorry I don't know how to share that thread so I'm not sure if you saw it so I hope it's ok to hijack this reply [emoji4].
> View attachment 3474673
> View attachment 3474674


Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## lms910

Breadnbrie said:


> Um wow!!!! Congrats!! Love the Diorama! I remember now that you were looking more at red shoulder bags at first. It's so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!!



I didnt know if i wanted a tote or shoulder...it was really just finding the perfect RED and something that sang to me! Thanks!


----------



## bh4me

chloebagfreak said:


> I love this!! I've always wondered why we don't have a Lanvin sub forum ?


Thank you! I was wondering the same about the Lanvin forum or lack thereof. Maybe it's just not as popular. Nevertheless, it's still one of my favorite brands


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to dinner with friends & my small beaded Clara Kasavina clutch... I love her bead work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475017
> View attachment 3475018


What a gem!!! Fab mini


----------



## Arlene619




----------



## chloebagfreak

bh4me said:


> Thank you! I was wondering the same about the Lanvin forum or lack thereof. Maybe it's just not as popular. Nevertheless, it's still one of my favorite brands


I know! The bags are so cute and the shoes are popular...weird no one talking about them. We should ask Vlad.


----------



## leooh

montaigne on the repeat...


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to dinner with friends & my small beaded Clara Kasavina clutch... I love her bead work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475017
> View attachment 3475018



That is beautiful!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !!!!!



Thanks Dmurphy1. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Livia1 said:


> That is beautiful!



Agree. Gorgeous beadwork.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3475065



Serious bag envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Dior Panarea tote. This was actually yesterday but used it again today. This bag is seeing lots of action lately lol


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> My Dior Panarea tote. This was actually yesterday but used it again today. This bag is seeing lots of action lately lol
> 
> View attachment 3475677


Ooooo I adore this pic...so beautiful. You look so pretty, classy & elegant


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Agree. Gorgeous beadwork.





ksuromax said:


> What a gem!!! Fab mini





Livia1 said:


> That is beautiful!


Thanks so much ladies! I contemplated selling that clutch a while ago & am so glad i did not let her go. I decided to display our bedroom dresser so I could at least admire her.
(p.s.~so happy to see you back Livia!)


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3475447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montaigne on the repeat...


hello Beauty girl! I really love this bag on you & it's great that you have her on repeat....she deserves it!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much ladies! I contemplated selling that clutch a while ago & am so glad i did not let her go. I decided to display our bedroom dresser so I could at least admire her.
> *(p.s.~so happy to see you back Livia!)*



Thank you, sweetie


----------



## Pessie

Bolide


----------



## liznaj

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474857
> 
> 
> Im not carrying it yet but HOLY RED BAG IM IN LOVE!!!!!! Just purchased and all thanks to @Breadnbrie for making me go to Dior!!! Small Diorama in TDF true red!


 this red! It's amazing!


Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to dinner with friends & my small beaded Clara Kasavina clutch... I love her bead work [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475017
> View attachment 3475018


Kendie, wow wow wow. It's gorgeous!! That beadwork is so lovely  glad you didn't sell it so we can admire it along with you 


Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3475065


Gorgeous!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3475447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montaigne on the repeat...


It's so beautiful, no surprise that it's getting lots of love! You look beautiful dear! 


HiEndGirl said:


> My Dior Panarea tote. This was actually yesterday but used it again today. This bag is seeing lots of action lately lol
> 
> View attachment 3475677


Your whole outfit is so pretty and feminine! You look fantastic


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo I adore this pic...so beautiful. You look so pretty, classy & elegant



Thank you Kendie26. You are so sweet [emoji171]


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> this red! It's amazing!
> 
> Kendie, wow wow wow. It's gorgeous!! That beadwork is so lovely  glad you didn't sell it so we can admire it along with you
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> It's so beautiful, no surprise that it's getting lots of love! You look beautiful dear!
> 
> Your whole outfit is so pretty and feminine! You look fantastic



Thanks liznaj [emoji171] Currently my fav. outfit.


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Neo in Opera ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel drawstring bag ...hope you're all having the same glorious fall weather [emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3475736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide



Love the Bolide! And with gold hardware ...


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> Love the Bolide! And with gold hardware ...


Thank you, this is my most favourite bag


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Thank you, this is my most favourite bag



I bought a Bolide a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely love it. Can definitely see why it's your favourite bag


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> I bought a Bolide a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely love it. Can definitely see why it's your favourite bag


I know! - your lovely red


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> I know! - your lovely red



Yes


----------



## liznaj

eehlers said:


> Longchamp Neo in Opera ❤️


The color is beautiful!


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bag ...hope you're all having the same glorious fall weather [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475839


You look amazing as usual, Kendie! No luck with fall weather over in south florida lol it's as hot as ever


----------



## liznaj

Still in my Chanel mini today


----------



## soramillay

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3476051
> 
> Still in my Chanel mini today



Those shoes are wow! Liz, you have such a fun shoe collection!


----------



## soramillay

Coach Kristin satchel with my new Franco Sarto tall boots


----------



## Yuki85

tenKrat said:


> Perhaps you'll do a reveal in the LV subforum?



Yes, and I did already [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3476051
> 
> Still in my Chanel mini today





soramillay said:


> Coach Kristin satchel with my new Franco Sarto tall boots


The 2 of you are looking oh-so-chic!!! Such a pretty skirt (or dress) w/ those sweet shoes & bag......dreamy liznaj!! And you rock the bag & those boots so well soramillay!


----------



## Arlene619




----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bag ...hope you're all having the same glorious fall weather [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475839


Lovely top, @Kendie26 
i love the whole look, your C-bag fits perfectly in your boho style


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Lovely top, @Kendie26
> i love the whole look, your C-bag fits perfectly in your boho style


aw thanks Lovebug! It's a casual Lucky brand tunic top (I rarely wear tunics because I'm just 5'3")...smooches girl


----------



## tenKrat

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, and I did already [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Your DE SpeedyB is great!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bag ...hope you're all having the same glorious fall weather [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475839



This is my dream Chanel bag [emoji7] gorgeous


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3476051
> 
> Still in my Chanel mini today



Love this outfit! And the mini of course [emoji177]


----------



## liznaj

soramillay said:


> Those shoes are wow! Liz, you have such a fun shoe collection!


Thank you kindly! I love those tall boots on you!


Kendie26 said:


> The 2 of you are looking oh-so-chic!!! Such a pretty skirt (or dress) w/ those sweet shoes & bag......dreamy liznaj!! And you rock the bag & those boots so well soramillay!


Thank you dear!! It's a dress, one of my favs  


Arlene619 said:


> View attachment 3476100


Omg this is amazing. Love the color and pattern! 


HiEndGirl said:


> Love this outfit! And the mini of course [emoji177]


Thank you, HiEndGirl!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Gucci Dionysus blooms WOC 



Mini lady Dior



Tory Burch and matching shoes



Tous bag and Aldo shoes 



Loeffler randall and matching shoes



Kate spade clutch



Chanel WOC and Sophia Webster shoes

I looooooove my bags!!!!


----------



## leooh

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3476328
> Gucci Dionysus blooms WOC
> 
> View attachment 3476330
> 
> Mini lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 3476332
> 
> Tory Burch and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476333
> 
> Tous bag and Aldo shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476334
> 
> Loeffler randall and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476335
> 
> Kate spade clutch
> 
> View attachment 3476336
> 
> Chanel WOC and Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> I looooooove my bags!!!!


love your style! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> This is my dream Chanel bag [emoji7] gorgeous


Oh please do let me/us know if you get one... I absolutely love it. It's lightweight yet holds quite a lot


----------



## liznaj

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3476328
> Gucci Dionysus blooms WOC
> 
> View attachment 3476330
> 
> Mini lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 3476332
> 
> Tory Burch and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476333
> 
> Tous bag and Aldo shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476334
> 
> Loeffler randall and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476335
> 
> Kate spade clutch
> 
> View attachment 3476336
> 
> Chanel WOC and Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> I looooooove my bags!!!!


Great style!


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Besace Rosebery today.


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yay for cooler weather![emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

tenKrat said:


> Your DE SpeedyB is great!



Many thanks! Love classics!!


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3476328
> Gucci Dionysus blooms WOC
> 
> View attachment 3476330
> 
> Mini lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 3476332
> 
> Tory Burch and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476333
> 
> Tous bag and Aldo shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476334
> 
> Loeffler randall and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476335
> 
> Kate spade clutch
> 
> View attachment 3476336
> 
> Chanel WOC and Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> I looooooove my bags!!!!


Fantastic collection!! I can tell by all of those fun, bright, happy colors & your smile that your personality matches your pretty bags!!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476717
> 
> Yay for cooler weather![emoji4]



hi kendie! getting really good at mod shots![emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## leooh

changed out to jumbo finally


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 3477084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changed out to jumbo finally





leooh said:


> hi kendie! getting really good at mod shots![emoji4][emoji106]



Thank you girlie [emoji8] & I soooooo [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️your look today! Jumbo is amazing on you!! I want [emoji23]


----------



## Piarpreet

Kendie26 said:


> Fantastic collection!! I can tell by all of those fun, bright, happy colors & your smile that your personality matches your pretty bags!!



Thank you!  I do love colors. They put me in a good mood


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3476328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Dionysus blooms WOC
> 
> View attachment 3476330
> 
> Mini lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 3476332
> 
> Tory Burch and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476333
> 
> Tous bag and Aldo shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476334
> 
> Loeffler randall and matching shoes
> 
> View attachment 3476335
> 
> Kate spade clutch
> 
> View attachment 3476336
> 
> Chanel WOC and Sophia Webster shoes
> 
> I looooooove my bags!!!!



Love how you coordinate your bags and shoes. I love to do this too, or with my accessories. [emoji106]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Ferragamo again today. Fun day play date with the kids.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476717
> 
> Yay for cooler weather![emoji4]



Kendie26 I think you change your bags as often as me [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you girlie [emoji8] & I soooooo [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️your look today! Jumbo is amazing on you!! I want [emoji23]



[emoji8]we exchange! your beige reissue for my jumbo[emoji23]


----------



## leooh

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Ferragamo again today. Fun day play date with the kids.
> View attachment 3477198



such a fun outfit! have fun[emoji322]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hanging out with Miss Sicily this morning on the river side before heading to work.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Ferragamo again today. Fun day play date with the kids.
> View attachment 3477198


That blue is just sensational....looks so fabulous with your cute outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> [emoji8]we exchange! your beige reissue for my jumbo[emoji23]


Haaaaaaaaaaaaa nice try! I'd gladly take your jumbo but I could never part w/ my beige chevron (sorry love, but you can borrow it)


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with Miss Sicily this morning on the river side before heading to work.
> View attachment 3477342


GIRL!!! You recommended this stunning bag to me BUT you did NOT tell me you GOT one!!!!! AHHHHH!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE! Many congrats & I know you are looking seriously beautiful carrying her!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Kendie26 I think you change your bags as often as me [emoji106][emoji4]


Ha, yes indeed....I'm swap out bags daily


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, all your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> That blue is just sensational....looks so fabulous with your cute outfit!



Thanks Kendie26. Loving the pop of colour for spring [emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaa nice try! I'd gladly take your jumbo but I could never part w/ my beige chevron (sorry love, but you can borrow it)



haha i just needed to try[emoji12]
thanks dear, beige reissue will be my next handbag goal![emoji1320]


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Ferragamo again today. Fun day play date with the kids.
> View attachment 3477198


I know I've already said this but this color is just amazing!! 


dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with Miss Sicily this morning on the river side before heading to work.
> View attachment 3477342


Wow! Beautiful bag and a beautiful view


----------



## barbee

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476717
> 
> Yay for cooler weather![emoji4]


May I ask the brand of the beautiful top you are wearing, and the white peasant blouse in a prior pic?  In addition to your bags, your clothes are great!


----------



## Kendie26

barbee said:


> May I ask the brand of the beautiful top you are wearing, and the white peasant blouse in a prior pic?  In addition to your bags, your clothes are great!



[emoji1327]hi Barbee ...so sweet of you/thanks much! The ivory peasant style tunic in previous pic w/black Chanel drawstring bag is Lucky brand & the one yesterday is not a brand I ever heard of... Tag says Pol. Got it in a local trendy shop when I was out shopping with my BFF's daughter for her birthday. Hope that helps & 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks again [emoji8]


----------



## liznaj

Back in my Bal mini city, just can't get enough of this one!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> GIRL!!! You recommended this stunning bag to me BUT you did NOT tell me you GOT one!!!!! AHHHHH!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE! Many congrats & I know you are looking seriously beautiful carrying her!



Girl! I sure did [emoji12]


----------



## dangerouscurves

liznaj said:


> I know I've already said this but this color is just amazing!!
> 
> Wow! Beautiful bag and a beautiful view



Thank you!!! [emoji11]


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3477469
> 
> Back in my Bal mini city, just can't get enough of this one!



This is such a gorgeous neutral and the GHW pops on it. Really loving this bag and the size is perfect.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Have to say ladies really loving this thread. [emoji177] So much great eye candy and love seeing options I might not have considered before but seeing them in a action they all call out to me.


----------



## Aoifs

Using my MK grab and go for dinner. Always some LV ..... which I think looks great with baby pink!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## twin-fun

Today I don't g out my trusty Tod's 24h Media Sacca Grande.


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3477469
> 
> Back in my Bal mini city, just can't get enough of this one!



love your outfit liznaj... can't get enough of seeing your mini city too[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

still with jumbo, and a bright yellow top!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! I sure did [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477644


Haaaaa & Oops/Sorry girl!!! I think I misread it the first time because it didn't register to me that you had one...but hey, it's gorgeous like YOU!!! Congrats!
@Breadnbrie 
@leooh 
& an update to you & all my other friends here w/ the red bag suggestions.....I looked today & tried on a red lambskin Boy (medium size) & 2 red Gucci's (Marmont & Padlock)....all were lovely but my discipline RULED today & I didn't buy a red bag (yet)


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3477469
> 
> Back in my Bal mini city, just can't get enough of this one!





leooh said:


> View attachment 3477973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still with jumbo, and a bright yellow top!


Looking mighty fine dearest friends....sexy pics!! Love both of your bags


----------



## Kendie26

Out with "my babe" ... Chanel Mini reissue (224 size)


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe" ... Chanel Mini reissue (224 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478007



the baby of your bag family? super super cute!
would have loved to see you with a red marmont as i really like that bag! 
but don't settle, get the most perfect red bag which you can't resist bringing it home right away!

and i really like your printed dresses, and the colour of your manicure.. i like colours with a grey undertone[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> the baby of your bag family? super super cute!
> would have loved to see you with a red marmont as i really like that bag!
> but don't settle, get the most perfect red bag which you can't resist bringing it home right away!
> 
> and i really like your printed dresses, and the colour of your manicure.. i like colours with a grey undertone[emoji7]



Thanks much, as always, girlfriend!![emoji8]
Nail color is your fave Dior (Gris Trianon)
And just for fun here are the Reds I tried on today ..,
Confession- I bought the red (called dark pink) small boy wallet in front of the red boy bag... Just didn't buy a bag [emoji23]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks much, as always, girlfriend!![emoji8]
> Nail color is your fave Dior (Gris Trianon)
> And just for fun here are the Reds I tried on today ..,
> Confession- I bought the red (called dark pink) small boy wallet in front of the red boy bag... Just didn't buy a bag [emoji23]
> View attachment 3478017
> View attachment 3478018



haha confirms that i am a dior girl through and through[emoji23]
the boy wallet is so cute! are you sure you don't need the matching bag?[emoji12] 

i like the boy out of all the reds here


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> haha confirms that i am a dior girl through and through[emoji23]
> the boy wallet is so cute! are you sure you don't need the matching bag?[emoji12]
> 
> i like the boy out of all the reds here


I know...you are my little Dior queen mama! That Boy was my first choice too but I just need more time to think


----------



## barbee

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji1327]hi Barbee ...so sweet of you/thanks much! The ivory peasant style tunic in previous pic w/black Chanel drawstring bag is Lucky brand & the one yesterday is not a brand I ever heard of... Tag says Pol. Got it in a local trendy shop when I was out shopping with my BFF's daughter for her birthday. Hope that helps &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again [emoji8]


Thanks so much!  And your bags are always wonderful


----------



## jax818

Haven't taken out this baby for awhile.  Thought I'd rotate it in this week.  Here is my small Antigona...


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> This is such a gorgeous neutral and the GHW pops on it. Really loving this bag and the size is perfect.


Thank you!  


leooh said:


> love your outfit liznaj... can't get enough of seeing your mini city too[emoji7]


Thanks leooh!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3477973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still with jumbo, and a bright yellow top!


Gorgeous!! You look wonderful


Kendie26 said:


> Looking mighty fine dearest friends....sexy pics!! Love both of your bags


Thank you dear Kendie!


Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe" ... Chanel Mini reissue (224 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478007


You are looking mighty fine yourself! That 224 is just adorable!


----------



## grnbri

Bicolor fringed PS1!  The organization of this bag is tdf.


----------



## HiEndGirl

leooh said:


> haha confirms that i am a dior girl through and through[emoji23]
> the boy wallet is so cute! are you sure you don't need the matching bag?[emoji12]
> 
> i like the boy out of all the reds here



Me too. Love the boy red and style [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aoifs said:


> Using my MK grab and go for dinner. Always some LV ..... which I think looks great with baby pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app





leooh said:


> View attachment 3477973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still with jumbo, and a bright yellow top!





Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe" ... Chanel Mini reissue (224 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478007



@ aoifs- Love the LV with baby pink too. Such a great combo  [emoji177]

@leooh - I'm matching your bright yellow today [emoji4]

@Kendie26 - you have 2 of my fav CC bags. I want to come raid your closet [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Off to work today to pay for my addiction [emoji23]


----------



## soramillay

Kendie26 said:


> Out with "my babe" ... Chanel Mini reissue (224 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478007



So pretty! I love your dress. Also that was a nice tour of red bags you gave us!



jax818 said:


> Haven't taken out this baby for awhile.  Thought I'd rotate it in this week.  Here is my small Antigona...



A modern classic!



grnbri said:


> Bicolor fringed PS1!  The organization of this bag is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478155



I hope the fringe trend sticks around cos it's so fun! I want to keep wearing my fringe bags.



HiEndGirl said:


> Off to work today to pay for my addiction [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3478202
> 
> View attachment 3478203



Lovely sunny yellow, and love the charms you put on it!


----------



## leooh

HiEndGirl said:


> Off to work today to pay for my addiction [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3478202
> 
> View attachment 3478203



love the epi neverfull! and your dress!


----------



## leooh

grnbri said:


> Bicolor fringed PS1!  The organization of this bag is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478155



very boho chic[emoji7]


----------



## leooh

jax818 said:


> Haven't taken out this baby for awhile.  Thought I'd rotate it in this week.  Here is my small Antigona...



i really like this as a work bag, powersuit complementary!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Off to work today to pay for my addiction [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3478202
> 
> View attachment 3478203


Looks super terrific on you! That color is so warm, happy & utterly beautiful & I so love the charms too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

soramillay said:


> So pretty! I love your dress. Also that was a nice tour of red bags you gave us!
> 
> 
> 
> A modern classic!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the fringe trend sticks around cos it's so fun! I want to keep wearing my fringe bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sunny yellow, and love the charms you put on it!





leooh said:


> love the epi neverfull! and your dress!





Kendie26 said:


> Looks super terrific on you! That color is so warm, happy & utterly beautiful & I so love the charms too!



Thanks gorgeous ladies [emoji169] Love this bag for work as it fits all my stuff and then don't need a separate tote. This is a great colour for all year round. Oh and of course I have to put a charm on everything lol. My little side addiction.

@leooh the dress is a "Save the Queen". Absolutely love this label but only have 2 dresses. It's the dresses or the bags I'm afraid [emoji30]


----------



## HiEndGirl

grnbri said:


> Bicolor fringed PS1!  The organization of this bag is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478155



I've not seen this bag before. Curious what the inside is like?


----------



## grnbri

HiEndGirl said:


> I've not seen this bag before. Curious what the inside is like?



The PS1's have so many well-sized, ultra-functional pockets inside - I am such a big fan!  Also comes in smaller sizes that allows crossbody wear but I think the medium size (which is what I have) is a good everyday size for someone who needs to carry just a little bit more.  Here is pic from Nordstrom's website of inside and what a medium can hold.  Also has a large zip pocket on the outside in the back that i find very useful, as it can be a little annoying having to open the front of the bag all the time to access the interior compartments.


----------



## HiEndGirl

grnbri said:


> The PS1's have so many well-sized, ultra-functional pockets inside - I am such a big fan!  Also comes in smaller sizes that allows crossbody wear but I think the medium size (which is what I have) is a good everyday size for someone who needs to carry just a little bit more.  Here is pic from Nordstrom's website of inside and what a medium can hold.  Also has a large zip pocket on the outside in the back that i find very useful, as it can be a little annoying having to open the front of the bag all the time to access the interior compartments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478341



Wow. Thanks grnbri for the pict. Looks great as you said for organising!


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton Alma BB


----------



## ksuromax

wow, how quickly this thread moves! 
so many lovely bags!! 
@Kendie26 congrats on your new goodie, it's very similar to Bal Rose Thulian shade  
here's my weaved gand by BV


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> wow, how quickly this thread moves!
> so many lovely bags!!
> @Kendie26 congrats on your new goodie, it's very similar to Bal Rose Thulian shade
> here's my weaved gand by BV
> View attachment 3478351



Love all the colours together!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> wow, how quickly this thread moves!
> so many lovely bags!!
> @Kendie26 congrats on your new goodie, it's very similar to Bal Rose Thulian shade
> here's my weaved gand by BV
> View attachment 3478351


That sure is 1 mesmerizing BV feast!!! I thought of you yesterday when I was at King of Prussia mall (1 of largest, well-known malls in USA) as the new corridor/section of stores is opening. Sadly the new BV store wasn't open but says it will open this Saturday 10/1. I'll take pics for you whenever I get back there!


----------



## leooh

ksuromax said:


> wow, how quickly this thread moves!
> so many lovely bags!!
> @Kendie26 congrats on your new goodie, it's very similar to Bal Rose Thulian shade
> here's my weaved gand by BV
> View attachment 3478351



wow these look so good altogether!


----------



## liznaj

jax818 said:


> Haven't taken out this baby for awhile.  Thought I'd rotate it in this week.  Here is my small Antigona...





grnbri said:


> Bicolor fringed PS1!  The organization of this bag is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478155





HiEndGirl said:


> Off to work today to pay for my addiction [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3478202
> 
> View attachment 3478203





ksuromax said:


> wow, how quickly this thread moves!
> so many lovely bags!!
> @Kendie26 congrats on your new goodie, it's very similar to Bal Rose Thulian shade
> here's my weaved gand by BV
> View attachment 3478351


So many gorgeous bags to drool over!!


----------



## liznaj

Chanel mini


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Went out today with my lovely mother (who also took this photo) for some fun stroll at the mall.
Today I wore my Chanel O-case.


----------



## Dmurphy1

LV Bass Macassar messinger bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> awesome...you rock BigCherry! would love to see the colors side by side & to hear your thoughts on Trapeze...I was so close to buying one but ended up getting 1 of my Luggage instead, but I just LOVE yours!



Hi Kendie, here are the comparisons of indigo and petrol... 

Without flash




With flash




Close up




I think the colour descriptions are spot on and having used the trapeze for over a week now I must say I have no annoying issues with the clasp thankfully. I use the zipped back pocket for my phone and put the bag down to open it fully when required. I can also fit my hand in the wings if unbuttoned. Must stop buying blue things, I'm seriously starting to clash [emoji6]


----------



## liznaj

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went out today with my lovely mother (who also took this photo) for some fun stroll at the mall.
> Today I wore my Chanel O-case.


Wow! What an amazing outfit and amazing photo. Your mother has photography talent


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went out today with my lovely mother (who also took this photo) for some fun stroll at the mall.
> Today I wore my Chanel O-case.



Dang! You are hot!! Look at that pose, that hair, that pouch, outfit....,shall I continue?! [emoji23] You would make 1 fine hell-of-a Super model!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Hi Kendie, here are the comparisons of indigo and petrol...
> 
> Without flash
> 
> View attachment 3478667
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 3478668
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> View attachment 3478670
> 
> 
> I think the colour descriptions are spot on and having used the trapeze for over a week now I must say I have no annoying issues with the clasp thankfully. I use the zipped back pocket for my phone and put the bag down to open it fully when required. I can also fit my hand in the wings if unbuttoned. Must stop buying blue things, I'm seriously starting to clash [emoji6]



You are just the sweetest doll BigCherry[emoji523]... Thanks ever so much for doing that!! You have the exact bag I wanted  [emoji170][emoji7]( indigo Cabas) ... LOVE! Petrol looks great too! So glad the trapeze is working so well for you![emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> LV Bass Macassar messinger bag



Awesome bag my dear PA [emoji133]friend!! Yay our fall weather has arrived![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3478611
> 
> Chanel mini



Adorbs & chic as ever[emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome bag my dear PA [emoji133]friend!! Yay our fall weather has arrived![emoji8]


Yes, quite fall like here Kendie, bring on the pumpkins, been a long hottttttttt Summer


----------



## HiEndGirl

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went out today with my lovely mother (who also took this photo) for some fun stroll at the mall.
> Today I wore my Chanel O-case.



This looks like a magazine photo! Wow. 
(My mum usually cuts my head off or some other body part lol)


----------



## Kendie26

An oldie for today ...by Tracy Reese


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Adorbs & chic as ever[emoji7][emoji182]





Kendie26 said:


> An oldie for today ...by Tracy Reese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478871



Thank you Kendie! Always so kind. That Tracy Reese is an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## sammi schook

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Check out Bulgari Serpenti Forever Shoulder Bag #Bulgari #ShoulderBag


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Ayieee! Thanks everyone for all the likes and love  

@Kendie26 hahaha you are making me blush with those compliments. Thank you lovely you 

I'm very lucky to have very supportive and patient (not to include lovely because it's given) mother. Trust me when I say that photo didn't come easy ha! That photo is 1 of 3 best out of 56 frames . Normally I will take a test shot first to adjust the lighting & what not on my camera then I will show whoever (in this case mt mum) will take the shot for me how I wanted to be framed hahaha


----------



## leooh

jadeaymanalac said:


> Ayieee! Thanks everyone for all the likes and love
> 
> @Kendie26 hahaha you are making me blush with those compliments. Thank you lovely you
> 
> I'm very lucky to have very supportive and patient (not to include lovely because it's given) mother. Trust me when I say that photo didn't come easy ha! That photo is 1 of 3 best out of 56 frames . Normally I will take a test shot first to adjust the lighting & what not on my camera then I will show whoever (in this case mt mum) will take the shot for me how I wanted to be framed hahaha



do you have your own blog? would like to follow, you have great style!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@leooh Thanks babe but I'm just a blogger wannabe  I don't even update my Instagram that enough. It's combination of I don't want to flood my feed and too lazy.


----------



## leooh

jadeaymanalac said:


> @leooh Thanks babe but I'm just a blogger wannabe  I don't even update my Instagram that enough. It's combination of I don't want to flood my feed and too lazy.



haha i don't set up instagram and facebook etc because I'm too lazy to check too[emoji12]do let us know once you decide to set up a blog[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Still carrying my Sloane, but today paired with my fave booties


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Ayieee! Thanks everyone for all the likes and love
> 
> @Kendie26 hahaha you are making me blush with those compliments. Thank you lovely you
> 
> I'm very lucky to have very supportive and patient (not to include lovely because it's given) mother. Trust me when I say that photo didn't come easy ha! That photo is 1 of 3 best out of 56 frames . Normally I will take a test shot first to adjust the lighting & what not on my camera then I will show whoever (in this case mt mum) will take the shot for me how I wanted to be framed hahaha


Well you & your dear Mum are quite the great team & did an amazing job! It's 1 of my all-time fave pics ever from tPF!! In fact, I'd like to proclaim myself as Head of the Jade fanclub, but I know all of the lovelies on here will fight me for that title!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still carrying my Sloane, but today paired with my fave booties


Oh YES girl!! You are "killin' it bigtime!!" LOOOOOOOVE this bag & your total look!!! PERFECT


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> Still carrying my Sloane, but today paired with my fave booties


I like your boots. May I ask from with brand and where did you get it? many thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> I like your boots. May I ask from with brand and where did you get it? many thanks.


Sure, they are H by Hudson, got them here in UAE where i live


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@Kendie26 you are too much


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went out today with my lovely mother (who also took this photo) for some fun stroll at the mall.
> Today I wore my Chanel O-case.


You are my style ICON  !!! Fabulous pic !!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Michael Kors elec blue jet set travel crossbody


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> You are my style ICON  !!! Fabulous pic !!!!



I agree with you dear friend! Jade is an icon !
Love your new avatar.., pretty pretty pic!![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Rainy days make me grab  MZ WALLACE ... Love their microfiber & fun leather charms [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> I agree with you dear friend! Jade is an icon !
> Love your new avatar.., pretty pretty pic!![emoji8]


Yes Kendie, Jade has amazing style always !! My daughters  name is Jade as well, so perhaps I'm biased. NOT lollll !!  Thanks for the compliment also !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Rainy days make me grab  MZ WALLACE ... Love their microfiber & fun leather charms [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479438
> View attachment 3479440


Love the neutral color, perfect Fall bag !!


----------



## ninafel

YSL Muse in black


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Rock Paraty - my favorite bag (even beats out my Pandora which I'm kinda obsessed with) [emoji173]️


----------



## 19flowers

LV SC PM Blue Ocean


----------



## HiEndGirl

This blue baby again. Since its new I've been testing it with my wardrobe and just had my Miu Miu  flats repaired so they are making an appearance too. Bright days [emoji4]


----------



## grnbri

My lovely charcoal Pepe mini pandora has just been dethroned by black classic town [emoji146][emoji178]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Eeeek I've missed this place! Crazy week! Here's a glimpse of what I've been up to:


----------



## HiEndGirl

grnbri said:


> My lovely charcoal Pepe mini pandora has just been dethroned by black classic town [emoji146][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479976



Haha. Well said [emoji23]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Eeeek I've missed this place! Crazy week! Here's a glimpse of what I've been up to:



Great snapshot. Love all your bags and that Dior [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

BV + TOD's to brighten up my Friday!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV + TOD's to brighten up my Friday!



Wow that pic just brightened up my Friday too [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Wow that pic just brightened up my Friday too [emoji6]


I am glad it did


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> This blue baby again. Since its new I've been testing it with my wardrobe and just had my Miu Miu  flats repaired so they are making an appearance too. Bright days [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3479831


Great look!! Love ALL details 


grnbri said:


> My lovely charcoal Pepe mini pandora has just been dethroned by black classic town [emoji146][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479976


 both are great!


Breadnbrie said:


> Eeeek I've missed this place! Crazy week! Here's a glimpse of what I've been up to:


LLLOOOVEEE your blue baby!!


----------



## ksuromax

editing double post

Happy weekend to all


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> BV + TOD's to brighten up my Friday!



Love your styling [emoji173]️ The bling on your ankles fabulous with those shoes.


----------



## liznaj

Breadnbrie said:


> Eeeek I've missed this place! Crazy week! Here's a glimpse of what I've been up to:


We've missed you! Looks like you've been super stylish as usual. Love all of these bags and outfits 


ksuromax said:


> BV + TOD's to brighten up my Friday!


Lovely! Happy friday


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Love your styling [emoji173]️ The bling on your ankles fabulous with those shoes.


influence of the environment  
too many indian ladies around, the palette of their national dresses is just fabulous, but i can't work them into my wordrobe, i will look too odd. 
But anklets are safe to copy


----------



## jadeaymanalac

HiEndGirl said:


> This blue baby again. Since its new I've been testing it with my wardrobe and just had my Miu Miu  flats repaired so they are making an appearance too. Bright days [emoji4]
> View attachment 3479831


I love the blue against your dress 



Breadnbrie said:


> Eeeek I've missed this place! Crazy week! Here's a glimpse of what I've been up to:


Bag envy  I especially love the dior


----------



## soramillay

What I carried yesterday and today! Black rudsak satchel with my new Kate Spade car charm (love it so much), and brown glazed RM MAM.


----------



## hb925

It's a gloomy and rainy day in nyc today, so I'm carrying my RM Baby MAB backpack.


----------



## HiEndGirl

jadeaymanalac said:


> I love the blue against your dress
> 
> Thanks Jade [emoji4] Having fun with colours for the start of spring.


----------



## Piarpreet

Chanel mini 
IG muchomatchymatchy


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Coach


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta in Armatura (and the kids)


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Armatura (and the kids)



Gorgeous and so organised [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Armatura (and the kids)


Long live the BV Queen! BigCherry is right...so organized too!


----------



## liznaj

Blushallday said:


> Saturday errands with my Saint Laurent Shopping Tote in Dark Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480978


Gorgeous!! Beautiful shade of green. 


Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3480983
> 
> 
> Chanel mini
> IG muchomatchymatchy


Omg love this mini to bits!! I've been lusting after this particular one and stalking it on reseller sites but I'm on a ban hahaha.


ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Armatura (and the kids)


You're definitely the BV queen!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, my dearest friends


----------



## lms910

Y'all I was bad yesterday...



It was a "make my heart sing" sing moment inspired by @leeoh navy boy and @Kendie26 chevron reissue!


----------



## Aoifs

Off to a wedding today! 







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gswpurse

lunch with gris fossile city today


----------



## anis azmi

I am wearing my valentino rockstud crossbody today


----------



## BlueCherry

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3481245
> 
> lunch with gris fossile city today



Love this colour.


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Y'all I was bad yesterday...
> View attachment 3481191
> 
> 
> It was a "make my heart sing" sing moment inspired by @leeoh navy boy and @Kendie26 chevron reissue!


Ahhhhh! That's not "bad"....that's SERIOUSLY GREAT/PERFECT!!! Yummy & many many happy congrats!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> I am wearing my valentino rockstud crossbody today
> View attachment 3481247
> View attachment 3481247
> View attachment 3481247


you look FABULOUS!....Love that red


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh! That's not "bad"....that's SERIOUSLY GREAT/PERFECT!!! Yummy & many many happy congrats!!!!



Thank you!!! It is my first navy bag!!! Unfortunately will be selling my mini but it wasnt my HG mini and its only been used twice. Pretty sure this one has already been worn more in two days!


----------



## lms910

Here she was last night in my fave outfit combo - white lacey top and jeans!


----------



## ksuromax

lms910 said:


> Y'all I was bad yesterday...
> View attachment 3481191
> 
> 
> It was a "make my heart sing" sing moment inspired by @leeoh navy boy and @Kendie26 chevron reissue!


Breathtaking!!


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out for our wedding anniversary dinner ~ easy choice was my Chanel mini (224) reissue [emoji4]


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for our wedding anniversary dinner ~ easy choice was my Chanel mini (224) reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481670
> View attachment 3481671



Reissues [emoji7][emoji7]

BTW side note- when I went to purchase my new caviar reissue the SA told me reissue was classic flap and reissue is called 255?? Say what?? She kept correcting me when I called my newbie a reissue!


----------



## leooh

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3481353
> 
> 
> Here she was last night in my fave outfit combo - white lacey top and jeans!



i'm super busy at the moment, but i have to comment about this: 

fabulous heart singing bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
best combi ever! congrats dear lms910![emoji173]️

now i can't decide, do i like your navy blue chevron or kendie's beige chevron better?[emoji12]

do post more pics of this lovely bag in future!


----------



## lms910

leooh said:


> i'm super busy at the moment, but i have to comment about this:
> 
> fabulous heart singing bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> best combi ever! congrats dear lms910![emoji173]️
> 
> now i can't decide, do i like your navy blue chevron or kendie's beige chevron better?[emoji12]
> 
> do post more pics of this lovely bag in future!



Omg thank you!!! Srsly you and kendie made my jealous of your navy and chevron goodness! I'm on serious ban island [emoji267]. Good news is that ive realized what I wear and what I dont and its not worth thousands of dollars for a bag I wear 4 nights in a year. This baby is a work/weekend horse. Can't wait to wear her all the time!!!


----------



## cocolv

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my PS1 for a dinner with friends tonight. ,



Love your cool style. Thanks for the pics. I feel like you promote individuality. [emoji41]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for our wedding anniversary dinner ~ easy choice was my Chanel mini (224) reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481670
> View attachment 3481671


My dear Kendie, happy wedding anniversary!! Wonderful day and a wonderful bag to match


----------



## lms910

leooh said:


> i'm super busy at the moment, but i have to comment about this:
> 
> fabulous heart singing bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> best combi ever! congrats dear lms910![emoji173]️
> 
> now i can't decide, do i like your navy blue chevron or kendie's beige chevron better?[emoji12]
> 
> do post more pics of this lovely bag in future!



Did you see the caviar reissue I posted in the finds thread? OMG it was a beige caviar reissue TDF. I just can't justify spending that money on beige when I am such a black/jeans girl. It was so gorgeous though! Buttttt i love miss chevron navy!!!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Company party with my Mulberry medium lily! This baby is my first true evening bag


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> My dear Kendie, happy wedding anniversary!! Wonderful day and a wonderful bag to match





Breadnbrie said:


> Company party with my Mulberry medium lily! This baby is my first true evening bag


Thanks kindly dear liznaj (my mini purse lover twin!!)
Looking lovely & chic as always breadnbrie...glad you are loving your Mulb!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Reissues [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> BTW side note- when I went to purchase my new caviar reissue the SA told me reissue was classic flap and reissue is called 255?? Say what?? She kept correcting me when I called my newbie a reissue!


Ha,  all of the chanel lingo drives me a little crazy! Often times there's confusion & mistakes made. When I bought that mini at Saks, the SA kept calling it "small" ( not mini)...I didn't know any better or really care for that matter, I just knew I had to have it. So then when I was wear that bag at Neiman Marcus one day, the chanel SA kept commenting on my "mini" (I told her the Saks SA called it "small" & she clearly corrected him & showed me in their books with the dimensions,etc)  Makes my head spin!


----------



## remainsilly

lms910 said:


> Reissues [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> BTW side note- when I went to purchase my new caviar reissue the SA told me reissue was classic flap and reissue is called 255?? Say what?? She kept correcting me when I called my newbie a reissue!





Kendie26 said:


> Ha,  all of the chanel lingo drives me a little crazy! Often times there's confusion & mistakes made. When I bought that mini at Saks, the SA kept calling it "small" ( not mini)...I didn't know any better or really care for that matter, I just knew I had to have it. So then when I was wear that bag at Neiman Marcus one day, the chanel SA kept commenting on my "mini" (I told her the Saks SA called it "small" & she clearly corrected him & showed me in their books with the dimensions,etc)  Makes my head spin!


Here's some info from purseblog:
http://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-classic-flap-bag-vs-reissue-255/
Kendie26: I just ask for, "bag which costs _this_ much." Solves all that tpf vs. chanel jargon issue. And gets size/style wanted @ chanel boutique.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Here's some info from purseblog:
> http://www.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-classic-flap-bag-vs-reissue-255/
> Kendie26: I just ask for, "bag which costs _this_ much." Solves all that tpf vs. chanel jargon issue. And gets size/style wanted @ chanel boutique.


Smart, so so smart of you remainsilly! LOVE it (& I adore your emphasis on "this" much!)


----------



## lms910

Pop of color Diorama day!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3482230
> 
> 
> Pop of color Diorama day!


Girl you are killing it w/ the awesome bags!!!! LOVE this baby!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Girl you are killing it w/ the awesome bags!!!! LOVE this baby!



I know youve been looking for a red bag - loving this one! I tried on Chanel and Gucci as well and this was just such a great red. Its also fairly lightweight compared to others!


----------



## Arlene619

My Chanel Boy
Got my taser, my lv mc cles, Chanel Bi-Fold wallet, YSL rouge volupte, and LV key holder.


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> I know youve been looking for a red bag - loving this one! I tried on Chanel and Gucci as well and this was just such a great red. Its also fairly lightweight compared to others!


You are just the sweetest for even remembering I've searching for a red bag!!! Thankyou lms! When I first saw your pic of that gorgeous red Dior I literally said to myself, "I would by that in a heartbeat if I could find it!"  I'm kind of giving up trying to find a red....it'll have to find me instead !! There are no Dior boutiques near me so I'll need to check & see if they sell them at Saks (I'm guessing they might)but I never paid attention before because I'm unfamiliar w/ DIor...until I saw some of the stunners from you, Breadnbrie & leooh!


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> You are just the sweetest for even remembering I've searching for a red bag!!! Thankyou lms! When I first saw your pic of that gorgeous red Dior I literally said to myself, "I would by that in a heartbeat if I could find it!"  I'm kind of giving up trying to find a red....it'll have to find me instead !! There are no Dior boutiques near me so I'll need to check & see if they sell them at Saks (I'm guessing they might)but I never paid attention before because I'm unfamiliar w/ DIor...until I saw some of the stunners from you, Breadnbrie & leooh!



good, more dior enablers here[emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

My little LV Eva cross body. Love this bag because it doubles as either a casual cross body or a cute little evening clutch.


----------



## cafecreme15

Arlene619 said:


> My Chanel Boy
> Got my taser, my lv mc cles, Chanel Bi-Fold wallet, YSL rouge volupte, and LV key holder.
> View attachment 3482429



Love this Boy! Is it iridescent, or the lighting? Either way, it is gorgeous!

PS - where did you get the taser??


----------



## Arlene619

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this Boy! Is it iridescent, or the lighting? Either way, it is gorgeous!
> 
> PS - where did you get the taser??



Thanks so much, it's just the lighting, I got the regular black caviar boy. 
My hubby got it for me at the gun show, you can order them on Amazon too. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3480983
> 
> 
> Chanel mini
> IG muchomatchymatchy



I love your matchymatchy combos. [emoji4]



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta in Armatura (and the kids)



Love this little family. Such a fabulous collection !! [emoji177]



lms910 said:


> Y'all I was bad yesterday...
> View attachment 3481191
> 
> 
> Omg L[emoji173]️VE. I would have been bad too. Gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## HiEndGirl

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3481353
> 
> 
> Here she was last night in my fave outfit combo - white lacey top and jeans!



Gorgeous. Love your top!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aoifs said:


> Off to a wedding today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Love this tote. Aoifs can you tell me if this tote gets heavy? I've been thinking for a while for a tote.


----------



## HiEndGirl

anis azmi said:


> I am wearing my valentino rockstud crossbody today
> 
> Absolutely L[emoji173]️VE rockstud!!! Waiting for an occasion so I can post my black rockstud clutch


----------



## HiEndGirl

Arlene619 said:


> My Chanel Boy
> Got my taser, my lv mc cles, Chanel Bi-Fold wallet, YSL rouge volupte, and LV key holder.
> View attachment 3482429



I am L[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️VING this boy bag. I think I need to put it on the list with all the other Chanel bags I dint have lol.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Wow I step away for a day or two and miss all the action and eye candy!! Tried to respond to you all but my multiquote on my phone is doing crazy thing. But loving all the post [emoji177][emoji177]
Today I had a movie date with my boys so I pulled out my LV Odeon PM which I've only used a few times. Love the hands free of this bag when I'm with the kids. (It's a bit hard to get a good photo as I usually wear it more around the back)


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## Livia1

From yesterday, actually (staying home today). Coffeetime with my Chanel Reissue.


----------



## robtee

[emoji162][emoji164]


----------



## anumus

Arlene619 said:


> My Chanel Boy
> Got my taser, my lv mc cles, Chanel Bi-Fold wallet, YSL rouge volupte, and LV key holder.
> View attachment 3482429



I love your boy! I just decided on not getting the Gucci Dionysus until they come up with a leather version that I like, so maybe I will just start saving up for Chanel boy .


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry


Ah that dear blessed Mulberry tree  logo plate....& in the perfect autumn/fall color...looking great girl!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> From yesterday, actually (staying home today). Coffeetime with my Chanel Reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3482769


PERFECTION in every sense Livia! THE quintessential perfect bag (imho) & I remember seeing one of your pics with yummy coffee when I first started on here & it just struck me as being so artistic & beautiful...just like this one!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow I step away for a day or two and miss all the action and eye candy!! Tried to respond to you all but my multiquote on my phone is doing crazy thing. But loving all the post [emoji177][emoji177]
> Today I had a movie date with my boys so I pulled out my LV Odeon PM which I've only used a few times. Love the hands free of this bag when I'm with the kids. (It's a bit hard to get a good photo as I usually wear it more around the back)
> View attachment 3482705
> View attachment 3482706


Fabulous all around but I'm especially loving your adorable shorts & shoes...& your arm candy is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah that dear blessed Mulberry tree  logo plate....& in the perfect autumn/fall color...looking great girl!


Thank you


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION in every sense Livia! THE quintessential perfect bag (imho) & I remember seeing one of your pics with yummy coffee when I first started on here & it just struck me as being so artistic & beautiful...just like this one!



Thank you so much, dear! You are very kind! And I agree, the Reissue is just the perfect bag


----------



## Digitalxperts

Nice purse...Lee


----------



## lms910

Off to work with my Goyard Artois (kitty stays home!)


----------



## Elise.J

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3482876
> 
> 
> Off to work with my Goyard Artois (kitty stays home!)



Both are gorgeous [emoji8]


----------



## gswpurse

petite 2jours with me to the dentist.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV Mini Lin Lucille PM


----------



## Esquared72

Traveling today with my MbMJ Faridah


----------



## cafecreme15

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood, Mulberry



Love the little Laduree charm!!


----------



## ksuromax

eehlers said:


> Traveling today with my MbMJ Faridah
> View attachment 3482945


Gorgeous leather!!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3482903
> 
> petite 2jours with me to the dentist.


absolutely stunning red & love this style! No doubt your bag also impressed your dentist at your visit!


----------



## Hobbsy

Livia1 said:


> From yesterday, actually (staying home today). Coffeetime with my Chanel Reissue.
> 
> View attachment 3482769


Looks like a picture straight out of a magazine!!!


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> absolutely stunning red & love this style! No doubt your bag also impressed your dentist at your visit!



Thanks! My dentist is a guy so I doubt he's impressed...his hygienist maybe...


----------



## Aoifs

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this tote. Aoifs can you tell me if this tote gets heavy? I've been thinking for a while for a tote.


I find it pretty heavy. I see others use it as an everyday bag but i dont find it comfortable enough for that. i love the weighty substantial leather though!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Fabulous all around but I'm especially loving your adorable shorts & shoes...& your arm candy is GORGEOUS!



Ha thanks Kendie [emoji177] Never enough arm candy lol. I'm worse with accessories then my bags [emoji12] Love wearing shorts when it's hot outside but can be hard find stylish ones. These are Hugo Boss.


----------



## HiEndGirl

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3482903
> 
> petite 2jours with me to the dentist.



Love this Fendi and it must be the day for red bags and dentist visits!! [emoji2]

Today also of to the dentist before work with my red LV alma BB


----------



## Livia1

Hobbsy said:


> Looks like a picture straight out of a magazine!!!



Awww, thank you so much


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dmurphy1

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this Fendi and it must be the day for red bags and dentist visits!! [emoji2]
> 
> Today also of to the dentist before work with my red LV alma BB
> View attachment 3483659


Love your bag, and the charm looks amazing on her !!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love your bag, and the charm looks amazing on her !!!!



Thank you gorgeous girl [emoji8]


----------



## HiEndGirl

_Lee said:


> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Loving all the [emoji173]️ this week


----------



## msd_bags

Longchamp medium Le Pliage Cuir in Blue


----------



## anumus

At the office with belt again ❤️


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> Longchamp medium Le Pliage Cuir in Blue
> View attachment 3483766



I get weak at the knees when I see such gorgeous shades of blue [emoji170][emoji23]


----------



## gswpurse

another red bag today


----------



## leooh

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3483865
> 
> another red bag today



oooh i loved this collection!! was considering a vintage one a few years back!


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3483865
> 
> another red bag today


Oh, what a beautiful saddle bag!!!!!!


----------



## leooh

saw a beautiful grey bag yesterday, so decided to dig out this baby...


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3483865
> 
> another red bag today


 FANTASTIC!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard





leooh said:


> View attachment 3484357
> 
> saw a beautiful grey bag yesterday, so decided to dig out this baby...


Great style & great pics dear friends!!  Seriously love the grey w/ your pretty floral dress leooh! 
ksuromax~that canard is STUNNING & hey, I'm not surprised you changed your avatar to your new beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Great style & great pics dear friends!!  Seriously love the grey w/ your pretty floral dress leooh!
> ksuromax~that canard is STUNNING & hey, I'm not surprised you changed your avatar to your new beauty!!


 i decided it's more actual for autumn


----------



## soramillay

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard



Love your accesorizing! And beautiful bag of course!


----------



## ksuromax

soramillay said:


> Love your accesorizing! And beautiful bag of course!


thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga First 2005 chèvre leather in rouge theatre [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga First 2005 chèvre leather in rouge theatre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485054



Like @Kendie26 how many more treasures have you lurking in your closet [emoji23]

That's a particularly stunning colour [emoji179]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga First 2005 chèvre leather in rouge theatre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485054



i really love this rich colour!!! your bal beauties are stunning dear!


----------



## Piarpreet

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for our wedding anniversary dinner ~ easy choice was my Chanel mini (224) reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481670
> View attachment 3481671



U have my HG bag' i havent been able to find it! What season is it?


----------



## Piarpreet

Me and my neon obsession


----------



## Venessa84

Who says you can't wear white after Labor Day?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Saint Laurent Sac Du Jour


----------



## cafecreme15

My trusty LV Speedy 25!


----------



## liznaj

Kate spade backpack with the flowers I just picked up


----------



## aundria17

Alexander Wang iridescent Rockie


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> U have my HG bag' i havent been able to find it! What season is it?





BigCherry said:


> Like @Kendie26 how many more treasures have you lurking in your closet [emoji23]
> 
> That's a particularly stunning colour [emoji179]





leooh said:


> i really love this rich colour!!! your bal beauties are stunning dear!


Thanks ever so much ladies!!
Piarpreet~my Bal rouge theatre is from 2005, so she's an "oldie" in Bal-land....I'm pretty sure she was actually spring/summer collection as opposed to fall/winter. I think they may be 1 of the more difficult ones (color & year wise) to find in pre-loved market because die-hard Bal lovers usually refer to 2005 ^& 2007 as being the best years,or some of the very best years for chevre leather....but I'll keep fingers crossed that you find one! If I ever see one I will contact you!
BigCherry~haha, I think I have as many as you do sweetie!!
leooh~thanks Lovebug! The color is better in person but i think it showed up pretty accurate in the pic


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3485455
> 
> Kate spade backpack with the flowers I just picked up


Backpack color looks so elegant! Love KS. Any special occasion for your lovely flowers?!


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Backpack color looks so elegant! Love KS. Any special occasion for your lovely flowers?!


Thanks kendie!! Just felt like getting some flowers to brighten up the house


----------



## lenarmc

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard



I love your ring with the girl on it. The color on your bag is beautiful.


----------



## Piarpreet

Never enough handware


----------



## ksuromax

lenarmc said:


> I love your ring with the girl on it. The color on your bag is beautiful.


Thank you
it a famous painting of Pirosmani


----------



## ksuromax

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3485540
> 
> 
> Never enough handware


Oh, what an eyecandy!!!!
What brand is your spiky bracelet?


----------



## melburnian

My new celine belt today


----------



## Aoifs

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Wang iridescent Rockie


Can I ask, do you find this bag heavy? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

melburnian said:


> My new celine belt today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485588


So elegant - the whole outfit including bag [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3485455
> 
> Kate spade backpack with the flowers I just picked up



Wow. Gorgeous backpack! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3485363
> 
> 
> My trusty LV Speedy 25!



Best bag ever!! My LV speedy 25 is my go to bag when all else fails.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3485540
> 
> 
> Never enough handware



Omg. I cannot get enough of your matchymatchy. You inspired me today [emoji4]

View attachment 3485815


----------



## HiEndGirl

Soooo excited today using my new Dior for the first time [emoji177] Double date with DH and BIL and SIL and my color me Dior croisieremi [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3485540
> 
> 
> Never enough handware


Very cool pic....love all the irridecent hardware....what color is your Boy? Appears green in pic but my monitor may be off?


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Soooo excited today using my new Dior for the first time [emoji177] Double date with DH and BIL and SIL and my color me Dior croisieremi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3485805
> 
> View attachment 3485806
> View attachment 3485808


You look BEAUTIFUL!!!! Enjoy your fun double date


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3485455
> 
> Kate spade backpack with the flowers I just picked up



So lovely, liznaj! Beautiful bag, flowers and photo!


----------



## Mimmy

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Wang iridescent Rockie


Cool and beautiful bag, aundria!


Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3485540
> 
> 
> Never enough handware


Gorgeous, Piarpreet! Never enough hardware indeed! [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

melburnian said:


> My new celine belt today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485588


Beautiful bag and look, melburnian!


HiEndGirl said:


> Soooo excited today using my new Dior for the first time [emoji177] Double date with DH and BIL and SIL and my color me Dior croisieremi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3485805
> 
> View attachment 3485806
> View attachment 3485808


Gorgeous, HiEndGirl! You look perfect for a double date!


----------



## aundria17

Aoifs said:


> Can I ask, do you find this bag heavy? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Not the Rockie.  The Rocco was to heavy for me and I sold that. So glad to have the Rockie


----------



## liznaj

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3485540
> 
> 
> Never enough handware


 what a beauty!


melburnian said:


> My new celine belt today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485588


You look great! Love your whole outfit


HiEndGirl said:


> Wow. Gorgeous backpack! [emoji177]


Thank you dear! 


HiEndGirl said:


> Soooo excited today using my new Dior for the first time [emoji177] Double date with DH and BIL and SIL and my color me Dior croisieremi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3485805
> 
> View attachment 3485806
> View attachment 3485808


Wow you are stunning!!! This whole ensemble is so lovely.


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> So lovely, liznaj! Beautiful bag, flowers and photo!


Thank you Mimmy!


----------



## hb925

Carrying my black longchamp neo in small and my gigantic Nike gym bag today


----------



## leooh

missed me?[emoji12]


----------



## Piarpreet

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what an eyecandy!!!!
> What brand is your spiky bracelet?



River island from months ago :/ but you might be able to find similar on ebay. I try keywords like "iridescent" "rainbow" "oil slick" "hematite" "anodized"


----------



## ksuromax

Piarpreet said:


> River island from months ago :/ but you might be able to find similar on ebay. I try keywords like "iridescent" "rainbow" "oil slick" "hematite" "anodized"


Thanks a ton, will check all


----------



## Sculli

my Chanel flap [emoji813]️


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga First 2005 chèvre leather in rouge theatre [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485054


So beautiful!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine courtesy of Coach for a gloomy day. [emoji7]


----------



## Haney1709

Happy Friday Everybody


----------



## leooh

yes TGIF! it's a [emoji299]️ day here too...


----------



## Haney1709

Lovely bag...


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> what a beauty!
> 
> You look great! Love your whole outfit
> 
> Thank you dear!
> 
> Wow you are stunning!!! This whole ensemble is so lovely.



Wow Thank you liznaj [emoji8] Love to dress up for date days. Better then work wear and kids play dates [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag and look, melburnian!
> 
> Gorgeous, HiEndGirl! You look perfect for a double date!



Thanks Mimmy! You are too sweet [emoji177].


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL!!!! Enjoy your fun double date



Thank you dear Kendie26 [emoji8]. Fabulous lunch date was had by all.


----------



## gswpurse

RM micro regan satchel on a rainy day.


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> So beautiful!!!


many thanks Scully Piper...hope all is well with you...have missed seeing your most unique, pretty bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga (holiday limited edition Hamilton chèvre) was all over our hometown yesterday as we are enjoying our "staycation"[emoji4]


----------



## leooh

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga (holiday limited edition Hamilton chèvre) was all over our hometown yesterday as we are enjoying our "staycation"[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486737
> View attachment 3486738



ever so stylish even on holiday![emoji7]


----------



## lms910

FRI YAY!!! Presenting Discussion Sheets to a potential new client today calls for navy suit and navy chevron! (In case yall havent noticed- yes- I do have the Tory Burch Minnie flats in six colors [emoji76][emoji76])


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga (holiday limited edition Hamilton chèvre) was all over our hometown yesterday as we are enjoying our "staycation"[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486737
> View attachment 3486738



Gorgeous Hamilton!


----------



## Livia1

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3486769
> 
> 
> FRI YAY!!! Presenting Discussion Sheets to a potential new client today calls for navy suit and navy chevron! (In case yall havent noticed- yes- I do have the Tory Burch Minnie flats in six colors [emoji76][emoji76])



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Stella


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> ever so stylish even on holiday![emoji7]



Thank you sweetie!
Valentino Glamlock today [emoji4]


----------



## leooh

wearing cluny crossbody with a no-name blue leather strap...


----------



## Haney1709

Alma Epi Leather for the weekend getaway...


----------



## myluvofbags

Haney1709 said:


> Alma Epi Leather for the weekend getaway...
> 
> View attachment 3487381


Such a gorgeous color


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> Valentino Glamlock today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3487210


Stunning!!


----------



## JoeyLouis

leooh said:


> View attachment 3473656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the bus
> montaigne has became my grab and go bag. easiest to reach for my stuff, and don't have to worry about downsizing
> the hardy empreinte means that i do not need to worry about rain etc.
> taupe is my current fav neutral, and it seems to go with all outfits.
> may be crowning it my fav[emoji146]



Yay for taupe. It's my fave neutral too, for handbags


----------



## leooh

JoeyLouis said:


> Yay for taupe. It's my fave neutral too, for handbags



great minds think alike![emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Givenchy antigona floral clutch ~ going out for dinner with hubby (& baby in my belly)


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Givenchy antigona floral clutch ~ going out for dinner with hubby (& baby in my belly)


Lovely pic!! That's a beautiful clutch & many CONGRATS on baby in belly!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3486769
> 
> 
> FRI YAY!!! Presenting Discussion Sheets to a potential new client today calls for navy suit and navy chevron! (In case yall havent noticed- yes- I do have the Tory Burch Minnie flats in six colors [emoji76][emoji76])


You look FANTASTIC....that reissue is just so chic & elegant! You are smart having 6 pairs of TB flats since they looks so nice on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## leooh

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga



love the rainbow hardware... very special!


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> View attachment 3487380
> 
> wearing cluny crossbody with a no-name blue leather strap...


Oh I do love epi leather. Beautiful bag  


Haney1709 said:


> Alma Epi Leather for the weekend getaway...
> 
> View attachment 3487381


That color!! Breathtaking red 


PurseOnFleek said:


> Givenchy antigona floral clutch ~ going out for dinner with hubby (& baby in my belly)


Woohoooooo congratulations!! You look beautiful 


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


 that hardware is just gorgeous


----------



## liznaj

Date night look with my mini LD


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3487632
> 
> Date night look with my mini LD



dear liznaj, your ootd photos (esp for date nights!) always make me go[emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Molly0

Downsizing today with red vintage Chanel mini from the 80's.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians!


----------



## lms910

playing dress up at the mall- does anyone else have the new small coach rogue? thinking it may go on the wishlist!


----------



## HiEndGirl

leooh said:


> View attachment 3486545
> 
> yes TGIF! it's a [emoji299]️ day here too...



Absolutely L[emoji170]VE your navy Boy



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> Valentino Glamlock today [emoji4]
> View attachment 3487210



I have a thing for Valentino rockstuds [emoji4] Still waiting for an occasion to post mine. It's been a little while since I used my clutch. 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Givenchy antigona floral clutch ~ going out for dinner with hubby (& baby in my belly)



Ohh congrats on baby belly [emoji177][emoji177]. You look lovely 



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3487632
> 
> Date night look with my mini LD



Perfect date night mini and those shoes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Molly0 said:


> Downsizing today with red vintage Chanel mini from the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487772
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians!



Love seeing the vintage bags. So special. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## FortySomething

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3487865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing dress up at the mall- does anyone else have the new small coach rogue? thinking it may go on the wishlist!


I don't have it but it looks really good on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Downsizing today with red vintage Chanel mini from the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487772
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians!


Beautiful! I totally LOVE this mini...what a color! Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! I totally LOVE this mini...what a color! Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians


Thanks! ♥️


----------



## liznaj

leooh said:


> dear liznaj, your ootd photos (esp for date nights!) always make me go[emoji7][emoji8]


Thank you my dear!! You're too kind 


Molly0 said:


> Downsizing today with red vintage Chanel mini from the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487772
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to Canadians!


Gorgeous vintage!! Vintage Chanel is truly amazing.


HiEndGirl said:


> Perfect date night mini and those shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Thank you!


----------



## lms910

Headed to a casino night gala with DH with my trusty YSL, new Chloe dress I scored in London  and new Jimmy Choos I got last sale season!


----------



## kkfiregirl




----------



## meowmix318

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488245
> 
> 
> Headed to a casino night gala with DH with my trusty YSL, new Chloe dress I scored in London  and new Jimmy Choos I got last sale season!



Great outfit


----------



## Haney1709

Spending my Sunday with my 10yrs old Pochettes in Monogram...


----------



## ksuromax

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488245
> 
> 
> Headed to a casino night gala with DH with my trusty YSL, new Chloe dress I scored in London  and new Jimmy Choos I got last sale season!


Stunning!!


----------



## carterazo

Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## Kaoli

My Chanel Boy bag


----------



## beachkaka

My mini rectangular flap, perfect size for me. She is definitely not my last mini.


----------



## leooh

first time wearing a playsuit.. daughters said i look like i'm wearing pajamas![emoji12]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


Loving the hardware on this balenciaga ! Its beautiful


Kaoli said:


> My Chanel Boy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488347


Awwww i love the chanel boy been on my wishlist for a while but saving for a hermes birkin 30 love your bag


----------



## Aoifs

Wearing my new pop of colour for girly weekend away in the West of Ireland!






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HiEndGirl

My old favourite Longchamp LM series in silver. I got this bag about 9 years ago or so. It's still going strong although looking a bit grubby [emoji13]


----------



## liznaj

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488245
> 
> 
> Headed to a casino night gala with DH with my trusty YSL, new Chloe dress I scored in London  and new Jimmy Choos I got last sale season!


You look so lovely and classy! Perfect for casino night



Kaoli said:


> My Chanel Boy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488347


Gorgeous boy bag 


beachkaka said:


> My mini rectangular flap, perfect size for me. She is definitely not my last mini.
> View attachment 3488356


Chanel minis have a special place in my heart ❤️ Yours is so lovely!


leooh said:


> View attachment 3488370
> 
> first time wearing a playsuit.. daughters said i look like i'm wearing pajamas![emoji12]


I love it!! Playsuits are super comfy haha I love wearing them. You look fantastic 


HiEndGirl said:


> My old favourite Longchamp LM series in silver. I got this bag about 9 years ago or so. It's still going strong although looking a bit grubby [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3488451


Wow! I would have never guessed that it's 9 years old. You have taken very good care of it


----------



## BeachBagGal

leooh said:


> View attachment 3488370
> 
> first time wearing a playsuit.. daughters said i look like i'm wearing pajamas![emoji12]


lol. Looks cute with your Disco bag!


----------



## lms910

Goyard again headed to a car show at a brewery!


----------



## liznaj

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488756
> 
> 
> Goyard again headed to a car show at a brewery!


You look great!


----------



## liznaj

My sunday companion


----------



## Mimmy

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488756
> 
> 
> Goyard again headed to a car show at a brewery!


Love the Goyard, and your outfit, Ims!


liznaj said:


> View attachment 3488878
> 
> My sunday companion


Lookin' great, liznaj! [emoji106]


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> You look so lovely and classy! Perfect for casino night
> 
> 
> Gorgeous boy bag
> 
> Chanel minis have a special place in my heart [emoji173]️ Yours is so lovely!
> 
> I love it!! Playsuits are super comfy haha I love wearing them. You look fantastic
> 
> Wow! I would have never guessed that it's 9 years old. You have taken very good care of it



Thanks liznaj. I might be a little out on the date but something like that. Yes its its fairly good condition especially considering it get used a lot mostly for kids sports events now days. The leather and stitching is all still great. Just wish I knew how to clean it. IRL it's a bit dirty looking.


----------



## leooh

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3488756
> 
> 
> Goyard again headed to a car show at a brewery!



casual chic!


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3488878
> 
> My sunday companion



what a cute top and mini!


----------



## topglamchic

I'm traveling with my MCM embossed Python backpack


----------



## leooh

liznaj said:


> You look so lovely and classy! Perfect for casino night
> 
> 
> Gorgeous boy bag
> 
> Chanel minis have a special place in my heart [emoji173]️ Yours is so lovely!
> 
> I love it!! Playsuits are super comfy haha I love wearing them. You look fantastic
> 
> Wow! I would have never guessed that it's 9 years old. You have taken very good care of it





BeachBagGal said:


> lol. Looks cute with your Disco bag!



thanks sweeties! very very comfy, i need to go find more!


----------



## 6efox

melburnian said:


> My new celine belt today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485588



Hello fellow Melburnian! LOVE this bag. Congrats!!


----------



## 6efox

Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood. Great for work!


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood. Great for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489287


Stunning colour!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Date day with DH and a touch of shopping with my H picotin.  Loving this new bag


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Date day with DH and a touch of shopping with my H picotin.  Loving this new bag
> 
> View attachment 3489356


cool look!!


----------



## Kendie26

6efox said:


> Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood. Great for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489287


 the quintessential Mulberry bag in the most gorgeous color.....LOVE!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Date day with DH and a touch of shopping with my H picotin.  Loving this new bag
> 
> View attachment 3489356


Everything looks AWESOME (as usual!)  I adore the picotin bags!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> cool look!!





Kendie26 said:


> Everything looks AWESOME (as usual!)  I adore the picotin bags!



Thank you both  [emoji8][emoji8] So happy I got this bag. It's going to be used alot!!


----------



## valeriewanxgy

6efox said:


> Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood. Great for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489287



I've got mine in oak croc embossed for work  I don't want to change my bag ever again.


----------



## msd_bags

An oldie but goodie, my RM MAM from before 2010.


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Lockit Horizontal GM on the way to work this morning


----------



## keishapie1973

MK Quincy in plum....


----------



## dorie68

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini





_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini[/QUO


----------



## lms910

National Handbag [emoji162] Day and a bank holiday (NO WORK FOR ME!) call for all black workout clothes and my Chanel CF!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> MK Quincy in plum....
> 
> View attachment 3489506


Loving the color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

keishapie1973 said:


> MK Quincy in plum....
> 
> View attachment 3489506



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Loving the color!





dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you.... [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel reissue in beige chevron with & without flash [emoji4]Happy National handbag day everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

keishapie1973 said:


> MK Quincy in plum....
> 
> View attachment 3489506



Amazing color!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## 6efox

ksuromax said:


> Stunning colour!!



Thanks kauromax! This pic captured the colour really well. Love my bag [emoji7]



Kendie26 said:


> the quintessential Mulberry bag in the most gorgeous color.....LOVE!



Thanks Kendie26, definitely agree!!



valeriewanxgy said:


> I've got mine in oak croc embossed for work  I don't want to change my bag ever again.



Thanks valeriewanxgy, any pics?? 



keishapie1973 said:


> MK Quincy in plum....
> 
> View attachment 3489506



Gorgeous colour and bag! Love.


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue in beige chevron with & without flash [emoji4]Happy National handbag day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489761
> View attachment 3489762



 *fans self*


----------



## Livia1

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826


Your pug is so cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> *fans self*


 you are adorable....what a memorable reply....thank you dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826


Major major Pug LOVE...I want to kiss him/her!! Great bag too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826



[emoji173]️ your cute pup!


----------



## lenarmc

keishapie1973 said:


> MK Quincy in plum....
> 
> View attachment 3489506



That bag is beautiful.


----------



## FortySomething

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826


Your dog is wayyyyyy cute!


----------



## keishapie1973

lenarmc said:


> That bag is beautiful.



Thank you....[emoji7]


----------



## yellowbernie

Coach Willow Edie 31 in burgundy..


----------



## topglamchic

For National Handbag Day:
Gucci Soho Disco in Python


----------



## cocolv

Out today with my LV Montaigne & all the funny illustration pieces that make me smile. The color is grape [emoji524] & it's the middle size (MM I believe).


----------



## myluvofbags

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826


 Speedy B, a great classic, love your pug loaf...


----------



## 6efox

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3489826



I want your fur kid! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

yellowbernie said:


> Coach Willow Edie 31 in burgundy..



Yummy! Wow, what a pretty bag[emoji7][emoji7]I want!


----------



## yellowbernie

Kendie26 said:


> Yummy! Wow, what a pretty bag[emoji7][emoji7]I want!


Thanks, Kendie you should get one they are gorgeous in person.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Gosh @Kendie26  your beige reissue is to die for 

In celebration of National Handbag Day I use my Celine Phantom. Whom am I kidding everyday is like National handbag day for me hahahah


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan square hobo in steeple gray.


----------



## HiEndGirl

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3489967
> 
> 
> Out today with my LV Montaigne & all the funny illustration pieces that make me smile. The color is grape [emoji524] & it's the middle size (MM I believe).



Love this story telling collection!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Dior clutch today [emoji177]contemplating a Miss Dior Promenade [emoji848].


----------



## 6efox

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Dior clutch today [emoji177]contemplating a Miss Dior Promenade [emoji848].
> 
> View attachment 3490111
> 
> View attachment 3490112



What a pretty clutch! As for the Promenade.. Gosh I love love love the colour and the bag! Buy buy buy, I say! Haha. Ooh and admiring your outfit and figure also.


----------



## HiEndGirl

6efox said:


> What a pretty clutch! As for the Promenade.. Gosh I love love love the colour and the bag! Buy buy buy, I say! Haha. Ooh and admiring your outfit and figure also.



THANKYOU!!! [emoji8][emoji8] so sweet. Spring the perfect weather for shorts. As for the Promenade  OMG I love the colour too and the shine.  I have it on hold [emoji51]. I've been a bit bad this year and should be on ban island but so hard when these bags present themselves at the most inconvenient times [emoji30]


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Gosh @Kendie26  your beige reissue is to die for
> 
> In celebration of National Handbag Day I use my Celine Phantom. Whom am I kidding everyday is like National handbag day for me hahahah


 That bag was made for you jade...it's my favorite Celine color....I just can't believe that you are not a model! I ALWAYS swoon & look forward to your pics.


----------



## ksuromax

BV messenger, plume leather


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Dior clutch today [emoji177]contemplating a Miss Dior Promenade [emoji848].
> 
> View attachment 3490111
> 
> View attachment 3490112


very cute, perfectly fits your frame!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple gray.
> View attachment 3490071


looks amazingly soft... nice shade of grey!


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> Gosh @Kendie26  your beige reissue is to die for
> 
> In celebration of National Handbag Day I use my Celine Phantom. Whom am I kidding everyday is like National handbag day for me hahahah


fabulous!


----------



## Piarpreet

Switched bag and shoes am vs pm


----------



## ksuromax

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3490168


this combo is soooo coool!!!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> BV messenger, plume leather



Wow the colour match from bag to shoes to bangles - perfectly gorgeous 



ksuromax said:


> very cute, perfectly fits your frame!



Thank you [emoji4]



Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3490167
> 
> 
> Switched bag and shoes am vs pm
> 
> View attachment 3490168



As always fabulous combo's Piarpreet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow the colour match from bag to shoes to bangles - perfectly gorgeous


Thank you  
and belt as well


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue in beige chevron with & without flash [emoji4]Happy National handbag day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489761
> View attachment 3489762


The perfect Chanel for handbag day!! Seriously one of the most beautiful bags ever 



jadeaymanalac said:


> Gosh @Kendie26  your beige reissue is to die for
> 
> In celebration of National Handbag Day I use my Celine Phantom. Whom am I kidding everyday is like National handbag day for me hahahah


Yum your Phantom looks so good! You carry your bags very well 


carterazo said:


> Cole Haan square hobo in steeple gray.
> View attachment 3490071


Gorgeous! I have a weakness for beautiful grey bags and this is lovely


HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Dior clutch today [emoji177]contemplating a Miss Dior Promenade [emoji848].
> 
> View attachment 3490111
> 
> View attachment 3490112


My dear, your style is seriously breathtaking!! The promenade looks great on you 


ksuromax said:


> BV messenger, plume leather


The plume is so beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

sammi schook said:


> Check out Bulgari Serpenti Forever Shoulder Bag #Bulgari #ShoulderBag


I have been stalking Bulgari Serpenti bags! They are gorgeous and I love that they aren't seen everywhere!!!


anumus said:


> I love your boy! I just decided on not getting the Gucci Dionysus until they come up with a leather version that I like, so maybe I will just start saving up for Chanel boy .


Same here.  Of all the bags I don't own, I want the Dionysus the most but I'm waiting til they move from canvas and suede into a range of colored leathers. Then I'll pounce! I've held off on buying another Chanel for that very reason.


anumus said:


> At the office with belt again ❤️


I adore these bags. I heard they are difficult to get into. Is that true?


----------



## jcver

carrying my YSL Muse two


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry bayswater-my favorite fall/winter season work bag


----------



## Kendie26

jcver said:


> carrying my YSL Muse two


FANTASTIC pic....you look great w/ your fab bag! What an amazing background


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> The perfect Chanel for handbag day!! Seriously one of the most beautiful bags ever
> 
> 
> Yum your Phantom looks so good! You carry your bags very well
> 
> Gorgeous! I have a weakness for beautiful grey bags and this is lovely
> 
> My dear, your style is seriously breathtaking!! The promenade looks great on you
> 
> The plume is so beautiful!


You are so uber sweet....thank you liznaj! That bag does make me a wee-bit weak in the knees when I pull her out to use


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> My dear, your style is seriously breathtaking!! The promenade looks great on you
> 
> oh [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] so sweet liznaj [emoji177][emoji177] thank you.
> I'm still dreaming about the Promenade. On hold for a few more days to think [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry bayswater-my favorite fall/winter season work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490484



I'm loving this grey tone. Lovely alternative to black.


----------



## 6efox

HiEndGirl said:


> THANKYOU!!! [emoji8][emoji8] so sweet. Spring the perfect weather for shorts. As for the Promenade  OMG I love the colour too and the shine.  I have it on hold [emoji51]. I've been a bit bad this year and should be on ban island but so hard when these bags present themselves at the most inconvenient times [emoji30]



I know what you mean! It's just a random "ta da" out of the blue and you have to have them! They are so obnoxiously beautiful [emoji7] Haha. I'm in that situation myself too.. no more bags for me till next year!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in mineral. [emoji173]


----------



## Sixgoddess

My new baby Holds all my crap for school and a MacBook Pro


----------



## Sixgoddess

Deaaaad your bags are so cute guys


----------



## Haney1709

Carry my one and only LV Citadine Empreinte Leather today to office..it's been 4yrs we been together[emoji23]love it & will always do...


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> I'm loving this grey tone. Lovely alternative to black.


thanks HiEndGirl! Grey is the new Black...haha! It's a true fall favorite of mine.


----------



## HiEndGirl

I'm with Kendie26. Grey is the new black [emoji12] My gun metal grey Longchamp tote. Running late for work so grab it, stuff it and go. Just enough time for a quick pict lol


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry bayswater-my favorite fall/winter season work bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490484


I love your handbags collection Kendie. You are one of the most fabulous here and that bayswater is just stunning. 

@liznaj thanks  i try my best to wear my bags well hahaha

@ksuromax thanks


----------



## Piarpreet

Thank you girls  that tiny balenciaga is still so cute despitw the age


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> I'm with Kendie26. Grey is the new black [emoji12] My gun metal grey Longchamp tote. Running late for work so grab it, stuff it and go. Just enough time for a quick pict lol
> 
> View attachment 3490885


You are always so well put together from head to toe girl!! Another fab look of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> I love your handbags collection Kendie. You are one of the most fabulous here and that bayswater is just stunning.
> 
> @liznaj thanks  i try my best to wear my bags well hahaha
> 
> @ksuromax thanks


You are a total sweetheart & way too kind....big love to you, your killer awesome bag & most amazing pics jadeaymanalac!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> You are always so well put together from head to toe girl!! Another fab look of yours!



Awww too sweet Kendie26 tear in my eye [emoji8] Have to say I love dressing up and my tpf friends are really encouraging and inspiring with so much fabulous styling being shared [emoji4]. But if you saw my lazy day on the couch - not so much [emoji12]


----------



## Eaduarte

Carrying my Longchamp Brown tote.  I love this thing!  It has the white interior which helps me find whatever I am looking for (instead of a black hole--ha ha!).  Inside it I have my Louis Vuitton pochette with long strap that I can pull out for quick errands where I don't want the whole tote!


----------



## lms910

Chanel CF with my new Gucci loafers [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> many thanks Scully Piper...hope all is well with you...have missed seeing your most unique, pretty bags!


Hi Kendie26 [emoji4] all is well, thank u. It's just been crazy these past few months for me both at work & at home. I have missed my TPF family[emoji30]


----------



## greenbags

This maxi went to work with me today...[emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Hi Kendie26 [emoji4] all is well, thank u. It's just been crazy these past few months for me both at work & at home. I have missed my TPF family[emoji30]





greenbags said:


> View attachment 3491205
> 
> This maxi went to work with me today...[emoji7][emoji847]



Scull Piper-Glad you are well... hang in there ! [emoji8]
Greenbags-what a pretty maxi! [emoji173]️


----------



## jcver

Kendie26 said:


> FANTASTIC pic....you look great w/ your fab bag! What an amazing background




Thank you!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My LV Speedy 25 DA is probably my most used work bag. Goes with everything including my favorite Chloe ballet flats [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

greenbags said:


> View attachment 3491205
> 
> This maxi went to work with me today...[emoji7][emoji847]


Great bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)



Colours look great together and you always have the nicest bracelets. I love leather bracelets.


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Colours look great together and you always have the nicest bracelets. I love leather bracelets.


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)


Super stylin'!! You new "sub title" name is the "Cervo Queen!!"


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)



Gorgeous bag, ksuromax! Love your stack too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Super stylin'!! You new "sub title" name is the "Cervo Queen!!"


thank you, my generous title granter


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag, ksuromax! Love your stack too!


thank you


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)



Agree!!  Love your style [emoji171][emoji172][emoji171][emoji172]and the stacked bracelets [emoji7]. I've only managed to combine three. You're challenging me lol


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Agree!!  Love your style [emoji171][emoji172][emoji171][emoji172]and the stacked bracelets [emoji7]. I've only managed to combine three. You're challenging me lol


on my left wrist i wear 14 or 15, thin bangles, leather and beads, chains...


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> on my left wrist i wear 14 or 15, thin bangles, leather and beads, chains...



OMG love it!!  I don't have that many lol. I need to go shopping [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> OMG love it!!  I don't have that many lol. I need to go shopping [emoji12]


lol 
some of them are with me for 17-20 years... silver ones, obviously


----------



## lms910

Me and my Chevron today!


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> My LV Speedy 25 DA is probably my most used work bag. Goes with everything including my favorite Chloe ballet flats [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3491628


Beautiful!! 


ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe (+BV bracelets and Stuart Weitzman pumps)


Super stylish as usual 


lms910 said:


> Me and my Chevron today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492021


Ah I love chevron flaps. Yours and @Kendie26 's have me drooling


----------



## liznaj

Bal mini city  it's become my favorite bag to bring to work


----------



## ksuromax

liznaj said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Super stylish as usual


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3492111
> 
> Bal mini city  it's become my favorite bag to bring to work


Bal bags are so addictive!!!  great look!


----------



## pmburk

Chance of rain today, so switched to LV Besace Rosebery.


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3492111
> 
> Bal mini city  it's become my favorite bag to bring to work


Big LOVE! Big fan, as you know my dear liznaj...& big fan of you & your awesome outfits...lovely necklace!


----------



## Kendie26

1981Marie said:


> I bought a cute and unique little Carry-All Pouch from Society6:
> www.society6.com/product/floral-print-by-katiemo_carry-all-pouch#s6-6037699p51a67v447
> View attachment 3492097


Love this print & colors....so very pretty!!


----------



## jcver

Carrying this Juicy Couture bag for a week


----------



## jcver

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3492111
> 
> Bal mini city  it's become my favorite bag to bring to work



Bal is


----------



## liznaj

ksuromax said:


> Bal bags are so addictive!!!  great look!


Thanks! I know, I've been thinking about whether I should add another Bal bag to my collection when I get off ban island lol!


Kendie26 said:


> Big LOVE! Big fan, as you know my dear liznaj...& big fan of you & your awesome outfits...lovely necklace!


Thank you Kendie, big love to you, your beautiful bags and lovely outfits too! 


jcver said:


> View attachment 3492185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying this Juicy Couture bag for a week


Wow what a special bag!! Looks lovely


jcver said:


> Bal is


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Yes, sure! You deserve it! I am admiring your strong spirit and self control! A big city maybe? In classic black, or red? 


liznaj said:


> Thanks! I know, I've been thinking about whether I should add another Bal bag to my collection when I get off ban island lol!
> 
> Thank you Kendie, big love to you, your beautiful bags and lovely outfits too!
> 
> Wow what a special bag!! Looks lovely
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Just my Dogon as a clutch ( it's the only Hermes I'll ever own!) with 1 of my fave scarves for a client luncheon.


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3492111
> 
> Bal mini city  it's become my favorite bag to bring to work



Super cute!! I love this size.



Kendie26 said:


> Just my Dogon as a clutch ( it's the only Hermes I'll ever own!) with 1 of my fave scarves for a client luncheon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492279



It looks so stylish!! Funny I recently looked at the Dogon just last week. Is it the duo with the pull out pouch? Curious how you find this as a clutch. I tried it fits my phone but such soft leather not sure how practical to use with my phone inside. Would you recommend the Dogon? I have a Picotin and this would be my only other H.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Just my Dogon as a clutch ( it's the only Hermes I'll ever own!) with 1 of my fave scarves for a client luncheon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492279


You never know...  
Unless you have a firm anti-H commitment


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> You never know... .
> Unless you have a firm anti-H commitment





HiEndGirl said:


> Super cute!! I love this size.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so stylish!! Funny I recently looked at the Dogon just last week. Is it the duo with the pull out pouch? Curious how you find this as a clutch. I tried it fits my phone but such soft leather not sure how practical to use with my phone inside. Would you recommend the Dogon? I have a Picotin and this would be my only other H.


HAHA ksuromax, you are right!! But it's just a hunch I have. No doubt you will bust on me if I ever get one!!
HiEndGirl~yes it's the duo with the pull out pouch. I originally bought it to use as a wallet because the color just grabbed me but at the time I preferred my Mulberry wallet over the Dogon,so I then tried it as a clutch & liked it better, especially because I had nothing in this color. May sound weird to use as a clutch because it's meant to be a wallet.  I like that it fits my iphone 6plus & a thin lipstick/gloss. For me it works as a clutch because I often only carry the bare minimum, like I did today. I have read mixed reviews on people using it as their wallet, If you need to carry more than that I'm not sure I'd recommend it as a clutch but you will know best what suits you!


----------



## Kyokei

I've been wearing my Birkin a lot lately so wanted to switch it up with my Kelly. I fell in love all over again.


----------



## jax818

The mini MG black ballerina bucket.  My bag for the week. ❤️


----------



## liznaj

ksuromax said:


> Yes, sure! You deserve it! I am admiring your strong spirit and self control! A big city maybe? In classic black, or red?


I think the regular size might be too big for me, but the small size is very tempting  The smaller crossbody ones have caught my eye too!


Kendie26 said:


> Just my Dogon as a clutch ( it's the only Hermes I'll ever own!) with 1 of my fave scarves for a client luncheon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492279


Gorgeous!! That color is amazibg


HiEndGirl said:


> Super cute!! I love this size.


Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Blake


----------



## HiEndGirl

In the office with my LV Neverfull in yellow epi [emoji169]


----------



## ksuromax

liznaj said:


> I think the regular size might be too big for me, but the small size is very tempting  The smaller crossbody ones have caught my eye too!


whichever you go for - please, show it here! would love to see it


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> In the office with my LV Neverfull in yellow epi [emoji169]
> View attachment 3492690


looks like you hold the Sun in your hands! great pop of colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day hobo


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day hobo



Absolutely L[emoji173]️VE how you coordinate your bags and arm candy. And loving this red!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely L[emoji173]️VE how you coordinate your bags and arm candy. And loving this red!


thanks, Dear!  
i am loving it to bits, especially considering that it's my hand-made red


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> thanks, Dear!
> i am loving it to bits, especially considering that it's my hand-made red



Hand-made red? Curious??


----------



## HiEndGirl

Take 2 for me today. A bit of Valentino rock stud glam for Girls Night out.


----------



## Kendie26

Loving the crisp chilly fall air! Sadly my bag has some wrinkles [emoji33]but she's still a great bag with the best interior pocketing design[emoji4]Happy weekend all!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Hand-made red? Curious??


i have made it over, it used to be originally another shade of red


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Take 2 for me today. A bit of Valentino rock stud glam for Girls Night out.
> View attachment 3492877


breathtaking and head-turning!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Loving the crisp chilly fall air! Sadly my bag has some wrinkles [emoji33]but she's still a great bag with the best interior pocketing design[emoji4]Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492907


happy weekend Dear! 
we have a saying: Only those don't make mistakes, who do nothing. 
i can translate it into - only those bags don't get wrinkes and signs of wear, which sit useless in the closets  
it's great to see bags been loved and used!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> happy weekend Dear!
> we have a saying: Only those don't make mistakes, who do nothing.
> i can translate it into - only those bags don't get wrinkes and signs of wear, which sit useless in the closets
> it's great to see bags been loved and used!


Well that makes me feel better! Thanks love...maybe I should send you some of my older bags for some restoration &/or new color jobs since you did such a fab job on your Bal Day you're rocking today!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Well that makes me feel better! Thanks love...maybe I should send you some of my older bags for some restoration &/or new color jobs since you did such a fab job on your Bal Day you're rocking today!



i was expecting a bit of colour transfer, or rubbing off at the shoulder, i even put on a white T on purpose to see if there's anything, 
yet it's still hot here within +30...33 deg C so i thought if the colour was unstable i would definitely see that on the shoulder, but there was NOTHING! 
so it's passed the wearing/rubbing test, thus i can say it works, so please, feel free to do so


----------



## Heidicour

Today I'm wearing a botkier bag my husband bought me. I'm not sure what's going on with the right side but either way I really do like her and the style.

Does anyone else have any type of experience with botkier? It's my first and I don't see much of it mentioned here on TPF.


----------



## LifeinTheAir

Today I'm wearing a simple yellow crossbody purse from Forever 21.


----------



## FortySomething

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3493040
> 
> Today I'm wearing a botkier bag my husband bought me. I'm not sure what's going on with the right side but either way I really do like her and the style.
> 
> Does anyone else have any type of experience with botkier? It's my first and I don't see much of it mentioned here on TPF.


What an elegant bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Loving the crisp chilly fall air! Sadly my bag has some wrinkles [emoji33]but she's still a great bag with the best interior pocketing design[emoji4]Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492907



Great bags are still great, even wrinkled! 



ksuromax said:


> i have made it over, it used to be originally another shade of red



You're very clever!! Could never have tell. Looks fabulous. 



ksuromax said:


> breathtaking and head-turning!



Too kind ksuromax [emoji8]! Love a bit of shiny metallic glamor when I'm out on the town [emoji3]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3493040
> 
> Today I'm wearing a botkier bag my husband bought me. I'm not sure what's going on with the right side but either way I really do like her and the style.
> 
> Does anyone else have any type of experience with botkier? It's my first and I don't see much of it mentioned here on TPF.



Exactly same thing with my Dior Panarea tote. I think its from resting my arm across the front of my bag when I carry it on my shoulder (always right shoulder with arm comfy resting into the bag). Now I rotate the shoulder or change the direction of my bag so it's even and try not to rest my arm into the front/side of my bag. (Not sure if this makes sense?)


----------



## Heidicour

HiEndGirl said:


> Exactly same thing with my Dior Panarea tote. I think its from resting my arm across the front of my bag when I carry it on my shoulder (always right shoulder with arm comfy resting into the bag). Now I rotate the shoulder or change the direction of my bag so it's even and try not to rest my arm into the front/side of my bag. (Not sure if this makes sense?)




That actually makes a ton of sense!!!! Thank you for pointing that out to me, I will need to rotate! 
Can you share a picture of your bag. I don't really see many Dior bags... not sure where they even sell them.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Heidicour said:


> That actually makes a ton of sense!!!! Thank you for pointing that out to me, I will need to rotate!
> Can you share a picture of your bag. I don't really see many Dior bags... not sure where they even sell them.



[emoji106] glad it helped (and made sense. Hard to explain lol). Picture of my Dior tote. You can see the squish on the RHS but now I keep it stuffed with tissue paper more on that side and storing my bag by hanging from handles to pull the weight back down the bag (found storing on base the weight of the bag was crumpling onto itself especially where the side had pushed it). It's starting to come back now and looking heaps better.
Check out the Dior threads on tpf. Lovely bags to tempt you. Oh and you can get Dior from the Dior boutiques in Saks (USA) or in David Jones (AUS) if you can't find a stand alone boutique. Lovely bags [emoji4]


----------



## Heidicour

O my my! Is it quilted? I have wanted a quilted bag for a long time now! [emoji7][emoji7]
I'm going to subscribe to the Dior threads now!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Heidicour said:


> O my my! Is it quilted? I have wanted a quilted bag for a long time now! [emoji7][emoji7]
> I'm going to subscribe to the Dior threads now!



Haha [emoji106]. Careful they are addictive [emoji177]


----------



## Molly0

Today I'm carrying a yummy chocolate Roots.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work in juicy Tomato


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji106] glad it helped (and made sense. Hard to explain lol). Picture of my Dior tote. You can see the squish on the RHS but now I keep it stuffed with tissue paper more on that side and storing my bag by hanging from handles to pull the weight back down the bag (found storing on base the weight of the bag was crumpling onto itself especially where the side had pushed it). It's starting to come back now and looking heaps better.
> Check out the Dior threads on tpf. Lovely bags to tempt you. Oh and you can get Dior from the Dior boutiques in Saks (USA) or in David Jones (AUS) if you can't find a stand alone boutique. Lovely bags [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3493546
> 
> View attachment 3493547


I think(?) this is 1 of my very favorite pics of yours, although you have so many! But I absolutely love this one.....magazine worthy for sure!!!


----------



## Pessie

It's been an Evie day today - perfect Saturday bag


----------



## Aoifs

Pessie said:


> It's been an Evie day today - perfect Saturday bag
> View attachment 3493927



Great colour!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> It's been an Evie day today - perfect Saturday bag
> View attachment 3493927



Wow Pessie, what a stunning color!!! [emoji7] [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out to huge apple orchard to pick apples w/my Mulberry tote


----------



## liznaj

Pessie said:


> It's been an Evie day today - perfect Saturday bag
> View attachment 3493927


Beautiful!


Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to huge apple orchard to pick apples w/my Mulberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493990


Cute tote!! Have fun at the apple orchard


----------



## liznaj

Saturday with mini flap


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to huge apple orchard to pick apples w/my Mulberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493990


Very cute! Have fun in the orchard


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to huge apple orchard to pick apples w/my Mulberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493990


So cute!!!


----------



## Pessie

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3493995
> 
> Saturday with mini flap


Lovely Chanel, and oooh those shoes!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Heidicour said:


> O my my! Is it quilted? I have wanted a quilted bag for a long time now! [emoji7][emoji7]
> I'm going to subscribe to the Dior threads now!


Don't to it! Many of us innocently peeked in and now have raging Dior addictions for which we refuse to get treatment. LOL!


----------



## Heidicour

Sparkletastic said:


> Don't to it! Many of us innocently peeked in and now have raging Dior addictions for which we refuse to get treatment. LOL!



I already have an addiction that I refuse to get treatment for. [emoji56]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work in juicy Tomato



Love red bags as you probably know [emoji7] Seeing all the Bal bags making me want one in my collection. Maybe in a gun metal?  Too many nice bags on this thread to tempt me [emoji12]



Kendie26 said:


> I think(?) this is 1 of my very favorite pics of yours, although you have so many! But I absolutely love this one.....magazine worthy for sure!!!



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] you are too gorgeous Kendie. Thank you. That's one of my favorite outfits. DH took the pict.



Pessie said:


> It's been an Evie day today - perfect Saturday bag
> View attachment 3493927



Love love love this blue [emoji170][emoji170] serious bag envy [emoji13]



Kendie26 said:


> Heading out to huge apple orchard to pick apples w/my Mulberry tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493990



Perfect tote for such an occasion Kendie! Sounds like fun. 



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3493995
> 
> Saturday with mini flap



Love your mini flap Picts. This bag looks so great on you. Since I first saw your pict. some time ago I've been researching them. My small Chanel clutch has a short chain so find it only good for evening wear (yet to post on tpf). I have been following the Chanel thread like crazy for inspiration of what next Chanel to get as I want a day bag. I think I've narrowed it to a rectangle mini (don't think the square fits an iPhone 6+ ??) in a gold/silver/metallic tone. Or a mini boy but they seem to jump in price from what I can tell. Needs more research. The bigger bags all feel to big or heavy on me. Maybe next year purchase for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## liznaj

Pessie said:


> Lovely Chanel, and oooh those shoes!!


Thank you!! 


HiEndGirl said:


> Love your mini flap Picts. This bag looks so great on you. Since I first saw your pict. some time ago I've been researching them. My small Chanel clutch has a short chain so find it only good for evening wear (yet to post on tpf). I have been following the Chanel thread like crazy for inspiration of what next Chanel to get as I want a day bag. I think I've narrowed it to a rectangle mini (don't think the square fits an iPhone 6+ ??) in a gold/silver/metallic tone. Or a mini boy but they seem to jump in price from what I can tell. Needs more research. The bigger bags all feel to big or heavy on me. Maybe next year purchase for me. Fingers crossed.


Fingers crossed for you too! Love Chanel and I hope to add another to my collection. I'm thinking rect mini as well, but I also really like the trendy cc even though I haven't tried that in person.


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3493995
> 
> Saturday with mini flap


Love ALL your mods!! You rock bags & shoes beautifully liznaj!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Very cute! Have fun in the orchard


Thanks Love...it was perfect weather day to pick apples....honeycrisp are my fave....do you have them in your country?


----------



## Piarpreet

Carolina herrera bag 

Love the pearls


----------



## carterazo

Coach Gramercy in nude


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Love...it was perfect weather day to pick apples....honeycrisp are my fave....do you have them in your country?


In UAE the climat is too rough for big fruit trees, tho i have a mango tree in my garden, but apples, pears, peaches, etc all are imported. 
They've done a great job on building the green houses and growing own veggies, tomatos, cucumbers, greens, eggplants, cabbage... but not yet the big fruit trees


----------



## HiEndGirl

Blue skies calls for lunch by the water [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Blue skies calls for lunch by the water [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3494373


Gorgeous blues! And what a lovely smile!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous blues! And what a lovely smile!



Haha. Smiling for lovely day out with a friend an our kids. My son took this pict [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Haha. Smiling for lovely day out with a friend an our kids. My son took this pict [emoji4]


Lovely! 
My yesterday post of Bal Work was also taken by my son, good to have someone ready to help with photoshooting


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Lovely!
> My yesterday post of Bal Work was also taken by my son, good to have someone ready to help with photoshooting



We have good boys [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Blue skies calls for lunch by the water [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3494373





Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3494331
> 
> 
> Carolina herrera bag
> 
> Love the pearls





carterazo said:


> Coach Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3494332





ksuromax said:


> In UAE the climat is too rough for big fruit trees, tho i have a mango tree in my garden, but apples, pears, peaches, etc all are imported.
> They've done a great job on building the green houses and growing own veggies, tomatos, cucumbers, greens, eggplants, cabbage... but not yet the big fruit trees


HiEndGirl~you look beautiful, as always...love that dress & that bag is so perfect with it!
Piarpreet~stunning! Is that tweed? I'm DYING to find a great tweed bag.
carterazo~definitely 1 of my fave's of yours....so chic, subtle & classy.
ksuromax~wow, I'm jealous.....I hope you eat those mango's & enjoy them..YUM!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> ksuromax~wow, I'm jealous.....I hope you eat those mango's & enjoy them..YUM!


yes, we do


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> HiEndGirl~you look beautiful, as always...love that dress & that bag is so perfect with it!
> Piarpreet~stunning! Is that tweed? I'm DYING to find a great tweed bag.
> carterazo~definitely 1 of my fave's of yours....so chic, subtle & classy.
> ksuromax~wow, I'm jealous.....I hope you eat those mango's & enjoy them..YUM!



Thank you sweet Kendie [emoji4]. I was a little worried it was all too much blue? But such a gorgeous colour [emoji170] couldn't resist


----------



## jcver

Celinè Boogie for my sunday bag...


----------



## Esquared72

RM Julian in Moon


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Went out for San churro chocolate #babycravings with the hubby & my celine trapeze tricolor small


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small shoulder bag at race course today.


----------



## Molly0

On my coffee break at work. . .


----------



## ksuromax

Gosh, one great bag/look after another!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Headed out w/ @ "my babe"[emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small shoulder bag at race course today.
> View attachment 3494714
> View attachment 3494715



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️Most stylish guy I know!! Another ridiculously good looking set of pics!!! How do you do it?! You NEED to be discovered & be in magazines!! Like your new (?) hair too![emoji8]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Yesterday and today, with Speedy B 30 and Bal metallic edge city! Enjoying the fall-ish weather this weekend before it heats up again.


----------



## Haney1709

Monday morning with GST..


----------



## carterazo

Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian [emoji7]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Headed out w/ @ "my babe"[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494891


You are killing me with your reissue  Been thinking to get a reissue or boy or diorama for my next big handbag purchase. Btw thanks for always liking my post


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> You are killing me with your reissue  Been thinking to get a reissue or boy or diorama for my next big handbag purchase. Btw thanks for always liking my post


Oh yes, I totally see you with 1 of them! Let's be "Boy twins"...I've been on the hunt for a Boy for the last year. The ones I want are always gone/soldout  & Dior is hard to find in my area, but I can totally see you rocking one of them too! xox


----------



## BeachBagGal

Still in my Coach Legacy Duffle in Marine with Frisky.


----------



## lms910

Vibrato BBag filled to the max for work today!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Part~Time Bag


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue


----------



## liznaj

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3495682
> 
> 
> Vibrato BBag filled to the max for work today!





Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Part~Time Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495683



These beautiful Bbags!!  Absolutely gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## Molly0

Smooshie and sturdy Roots Tote in the pouring rain


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Part~Time Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495683





lms910 said:


> View attachment 3495682
> 
> 
> Vibrato BBag filled to the max for work today!



Love seeing the B bags! I starting googling them lol. I really don't need another obsession [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Haney1709 said:


> Monday morning with GST..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495066





Kendie26 said:


> Headed out w/ @ "my babe"[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494891





Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3494746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my coffee break at work. . .



All these beautiful CC bags are TDF [emoji173]️. I'm still fingers crossed for my CC bag. Next year I'm hoping.


----------



## HiEndGirl

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small shoulder bag at race course today.
> View attachment 3494714
> View attachment 3494715



You are truly super stylish. The second pict should be in a mag.  [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3494632
> 
> Went out for San churro chocolate #babycravings with the hubby & my celine trapeze tricolor small



Looking lovely mumma to be [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Carrying my trusty Neverfull to work again today. Puts a spring in my step [emoji169]


----------



## HiEndGirl

HiEndGirl said:


> Love seeing the B bags! I starting googling them lol. I really don't need another obsession [emoji38]





Breadnbrie said:


> Yesterday and today, with Speedy B 30 and Bal metallic edge city! Enjoying the fall-ish weather this weekend before it heats up again.



Missed you in this response Breadnbrie! Love this size/colour combo B bag. Oh the the twin photo shoot is like you snapped your fingers and changed outfits [emoji12]


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> Love red bags as you probably know [emoji7] Seeing all the Bal bags making me want one in my collection. Maybe in a gun metal?  Too many nice bags on this thread to tempt me [emoji12]


Now that is a great idea. I've been wanting a Bal badly and thinking black but a dark grey would be a great add to my collection. Thanks for the idea. 


lms910 said:


> View attachment 3495682
> 
> 
> Vibrato BBag filled to the max for work today!


I. Want. This. Bag!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My newest purchase: Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas limited edition with black chrome hardware.  This is the perfect everyday bag.


----------



## Aoifs

Colours in a very Autumnal park this morning







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

HiEndGirl said:


> Love seeing the B bags! I starting googling them lol. I really don't need another obsession [emoji38]


Me too! [emoji85]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Love seeing the B bags! I starting googling them lol. I really don't need another obsession [emoji38]


HA! I hear  you / i get it! As with so so many designers, once you take the plunge with one, you know what can happen!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aoifs said:


> Colours in a very Autumnal park this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Love this hot pink. We are Longchamp pink twins. I'll post mine soon [emoji177]


----------



## Piarpreet

Kendie26 said:


> HiEndGirl~you look beautiful, as always...love that dress & that bag is so perfect with it!
> Piarpreet~stunning! Is that tweed? I'm DYING to find a great tweed bag.
> carterazo~definitely 1 of my fave's of yours....so chic, subtle & classy.
> ksuromax~wow, I'm jealous.....I hope you eat those mango's & enjoy them..YUM!



Yes its tweed. Carolina herrera is affordable-ish and has great tweed in black and in nude-beige. I have both lol cos they were too beautiful


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm using my new to me MAM bbw. I used to be a HUGE RM lover, but in recent years have turned away from the brand. Partially because I had more money to spend (loved RM in college and now use mostly LV and a few others like Bal and Mulberry), but also because I was disappointed that she discontinued her classics and I felt that the brand was going in a different direction from the one I loved so dearly. I sold off all of my RMs except my MAC. Recently bought this bag on eBay and am SO glad that I did. My heart is swooning and I am having memories of why I loved this brand a few years ago. I wish she would bring back the MAMs, Nikki's , and matinees. I had to go on eBay to buy this. I wouldn't be buying anything new of hers unless she releases the classics again. Bring them back RM!


----------



## Pinksweater

Tory Burch All T leather hobo
P.S. Please excuse the messy desk it's my first day back to work from vacation


----------



## Molly0

Vintage lambskin mini today 'cuz I have the day off and the sun is shining. . .


----------



## jillyfish108

finally got brave enough to start carrying this beauty! There was a threat of rain that luckily didn't happen! Yikes! I've treated her but still worry till she gets a bit more patina in her!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Another carolina herrera tweed


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> Another carolina herrera tweed
> View attachment 3496627



I need to find some of her tweed  bags!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel 226 size reissue


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel 226 size reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496659


Simply gorgeous, my friend!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel 226 size reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496659


Kendie, I've always loved the classic flap more than the reissue.  But your two bags that you've shows recently may change my mind. They are simply beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Gotham Small shoulder bag at race course today.
> View attachment 3494714
> View attachment 3494715


Your style is always on point. You show why more men really should carry a great bag.


----------



## carterazo

MK Vivian woven tote in peanut


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Your style is always on point. You show why more men really should carry a great bag.


Totally agree...."jade, jade he's our man......" sing it
@jadeaymanalac


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> MK Vivian woven tote in peanut
> View attachment 3496786


WHOA! So unique....never saw this beauty before!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Kendie, I've always loved the classic flap more than the reissue.  But your two bags that you've shows recently may change my mind. They are simply beautiful!





liznaj said:


> Simply gorgeous, my friend!


Thank you both dear ladies!!
Sparkle...that's too funny because now I'm leaning towards a classic flap for my next bag, unless my "Mr right Boy bag" finally shows up first! LOVE your YSL today.....that color is dreamy & classy


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! So unique....never saw this beauty before![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you! I hadn't seen it eitjer until I  randomly went into the boutique one day. (I very rarely go in) There she was sitting all pretty and in sales. [emoji23]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carrying the chanel brown pst this week


----------



## robtee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> carrying the chanel brown pst this week
> 
> View attachment 3496911



Love the color[emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino


----------



## Aoifs

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this hot pink. We are Longchamp pink twins. I'll post mine soon [emoji177]


Oh Id love pink too. This is actually bright red. my phone has a terrible camera!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino


what a beautiful red color!! That style suits you my dear!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> what a beautiful red color!! That style suits you my dear!


thank you


----------



## FunBagz

Small/225 Reissue today with my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder...


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel 226 size reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496659



Love this colour!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> Another carolina herrera tweed
> View attachment 3496627



Love the tweed too Piarpreet and you alway match shoes fabulously [emoji163][emoji150]. I need to work on that


----------



## HiEndGirl

Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?


----------



## HiEndGirl

FunBagz said:


> Small/225 Reissue today with my new fuchsia caviar camellia card holder...
> 
> View attachment 3497208



Congrats on the camellia [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Carmino



You rock the BV bags ksuromax! This is a great style too. Oh I and started googling arm candy too [emoji38]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> You rock the BV bags ksuromax! This is a great style too. Oh I and started googling arm candy too [emoji38]


 thanks


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303


Great look!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303


did you consider mulberry?? this medium Lily in powder will be a nice addition to your outfit and V today (imho)


----------



## BlueCherry

One my favourite contemporary bags. Belen Echandia LM Mini in crash leather, indestructible little bag. Makes me wonder why I buy premier, it was made by Marco Massaccesi who now has his own brand and craftsmanship is superb.


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303



Looking fabulous as always. Not sure how you feel about matching but I thought of this bag when I saw your post as I have been considering this style for a little while


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> You rock the BV bags ksuromax! This is a great style too. Oh I and started googling arm candy too [emoji38]



@ksuromax @HiEndGirl I thought I had enough arm candy but since I too saw the recent pics of at least 20 per arm I seriously need more


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> @ksuromax @HiEndGirl I thought I had enough arm candy but since I too saw the recent pics of at least 20 per arm I seriously need more


do you mean the braceletes? 
it took me white a while to acquire them all... but i wear them 24/7, in the pool, shower and airports.... 
i just go straight to personal checking room, 'cause i don't bother to take them off and thus the frame alarms every time i go through


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> do you mean the braceletes?
> it took me white a while to acquire them all... but i wear them 24/7, in the pool, shower and airports....
> i just go straight to personal checking room, 'cause i don't bother to take them off and thus the frame alarms every time i go through



Yes the bracelets, you just rock those bracelets, every one of them 

I have about 5 or 6 really good quality ones and one or two reasonable and heaps of costume but never thought to wear them all at once. Only thing is because I work in construction I only wear my bracelets outside of work so can't just keep them on. I have a couple of leather ones that need the charms polished and the strap replaced and would be concerned about wearing them the shower. I'm off to the BV website as I like their leather colours...


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Yes the bracelets, you just rock those bracelets, every one of them
> 
> I have about 5 or 6 really good quality ones and one or two reasonable and heaps of costume but never thought to wear them all at once. Only thing is because I work in construction I only wear my bracelets outside of work so can't just keep them on. I have a couple of leather ones that need the charms polished and the strap replaced and would be concerned about wearing them the shower. I'm off to the BV website as I like their leather colours...


i have 2 different groups, the sterling silver ones, plain chains and no brand + 1 Gucci bangle and a few cheap leather and beads, which you see in the shot above, silver (inc Gucci) is safe to wear all year round, leather-and-beads i replace with new ones as soon as the old ones start looking shabby. 
And on the other wrist i wear the fancy ones, BV, Balenciaga, H....


----------



## Pessie

Carrying my slouchy girl today


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Carrying my slouchy girl today
> 
> View attachment 3497465


she is gorgeous!!! colour is TDF!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Percy with some Halloween spirit. [emoji316]


----------



## jcver

Happy hour with my Burberry!


----------



## Pessie

jcver said:


> View attachment 3497475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hour with my Burberry!


Gorgeous colour  I wish I had a green bag!


----------



## Zoe C

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303



I think your outfit is gorgeous! 

Anything goes with those shoes, but if you want a new bag, maybe the first think to think about is what style of bag you want/need? small, crossbody, hand-held, light, ...? I personally would pair those shoes with a nice Céline Nano or micro luggage in taupe.


----------



## carterazo

jcver said:


> View attachment 3497475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hour with my Burberry!


What a gorgeous shade of green! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303



WOWEE! You look amazing! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️that blouse is gorgeous & Rockstud shoe envy here![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

So many fabulous bags & pics today gang!! [emoji106][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Aoifs

HiEndGirl said:


> Special day and night events for my boys school awards today. Steeping out in my new Valentino shoes teamed with my LV speedy 25 DE. Love this bag and love the combo with my shoes but thinking of adding a new bag  to my collection to better match the blush V rockstuds. Maybe a Chloe bag in cement colour but DH doesn't like the drew [emoji20]. Any other suggestions?
> View attachment 3497302
> 
> View attachment 3497303


I LOVE your shoes! Are they comfortable? Also love your Speedy.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yellowbernie

Using the new bag I got it's Luana Italy never heard of the brand but ordered it and just love it.


----------



## goodbyeblues

My blush pink KS Small Maise! It's more pink in real life.


----------



## jcver

goodbyeblues said:


> My blush pink KS Small Maise! It's more pink in real life.


I love pink


----------



## jcver

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green! [emoji7]


Thank you. Though i'm more of a pink girl.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Botkier Stevie satchel


----------



## Kendie26

Travel/Business meeting at the beach so it's my MZ WALLACE "Nikki" bag in action


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Miu Miu Coffer today View media item 884


----------



## liznaj

goodbyeblues said:


> My blush pink KS Small Maise! It's more pink in real life.


So pretty!


Kendie26 said:


> Travel/Business meeting at the beach so it's my MZ WALLACE "Nikki" bag in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498041
> View attachment 3498042


What a fab business meeting!


tatertot said:


> Carrying my Miu Miu Coffer today View media item 884


Beautiful


----------



## liznaj

I'm very boring with my bag choices  bal mini city again!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> did you consider mulberry?? this medium Lily in powder will be a nice addition to your outfit and V today (imho)





BigCherry said:


> Looking fabulous as always. Not sure how you feel about matching but I thought of this bag when I saw your post as I have been considering this style for a little while
> 
> View attachment 3497417





Zoe C said:


> I think your outfit is gorgeous!
> 
> Anything goes with those shoes, but if you want a new bag, maybe the first think to think about is what style of bag you want/need? small, crossbody, hand-held, light, ...? I personally would pair those shoes with a nice Céline Nano or micro luggage in taupe.





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE! You look amazing! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️that blouse is gorgeous & Rockstud shoe envy here![emoji8]





Aoifs said:


> I LOVE your shoes! Are they comfortable? Also love your Speedy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Awww [emoji177][emoji177] thanks all for the lovely comments, too sweet [emoji4] and thanks for all the bag suggestions (realized hijacked this thread with with this question, sorry [emoji51])

@ksuromax - lovely bag. I don't think I was aware of Mulberry until tpf and I'm not sure if I can get it locally. We don't have a boutique and I have not seen it in my department store - might require some online research [emoji848] or a weekend away interstate [emoji12]

@BigCherry - Yes love the match idea but I'm hardware match crazy and the shoes are GHW so would want that to match ghw plus thinking something more soft in look. Gorgeous bag though! I have a rockstud pouch/clutch in black with GHW and love it. Valentinos are lovely bags. 

@zoe - I think I want something soft and feminine in a clutch with chain or small cross body. I'll check out your suggestions [emoji106]I have 1 Celine black bag (not used in forever) but lovely leather (might need to dig it out!). Also not sure if I can get Celine locally anymore. The shopping is somewhat limited in my home state. Some online window shopping is required for all these great suggestions and a w/e trip maybe [emoji12]

@kendie and @Aoifs - love love love these shoes!!! Sooo comfy (although first time wearing and spend most of the time sitting lol not that I would wear these heels walking around all day). I also have the caged flats in a blue which gave me blisters the first day (out shopping all day so really wore them in) less the second wear and now are perfect comfy. The flats where quite hard on the first wear and softened just enough to be great now but still kept there shape.


----------



## HiEndGirl

BigCherry said:


> @ksuromax @HiEndGirl I thought I had enough arm candy but since I too saw the recent pics of at least 20 per arm I seriously need more





BigCherry said:


> Yes the bracelets, you just rock those bracelets, every one of them
> 
> I have about 5 or 6 really good quality ones and one or two reasonable and heaps of costume but never thought to wear them all at once. Only thing is because I work in construction I only wear my bracelets outside of work so can't just keep them on. I have a couple of leather ones that need the charms polished and the strap replaced and would be concerned about wearing them the shower. I'm off to the BV website as I like their leather colours...





ksuromax said:


> i have 2 different groups, the sterling silver ones, plain chains and no brand + 1 Gucci bangle and a few cheap leather and beads, which you see in the shot above, silver (inc Gucci) is safe to wear all year round, leather-and-beads i replace with new ones as soon as the old ones start looking shabby.
> And on the other wrist i wear the fancy ones, BV, Balenciaga, H....



I'm with you BigCherry. I have a nice collection of various things but after seeing recent Picts I'm thinking expanding the collection too lol. I've only managed to stack 3! Might try for 4-5. Just need the right combo.
@ksuromax I like the idea of adding plain silver or gold to the mix!


----------



## HiEndGirl

yellowbernie said:


> Using the new bag I got it's Luana Italy never heard of the brand but ordered it and just love it.



Love that you tried a new brand! It looks great. I'm seeing so many brands I was unaware of since tpf. It's hard though to step out of comfort zone.



goodbyeblues said:


> My blush pink KS Small Maise! It's more pink in real life.



Very Cute [emoji177]



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3497997
> 
> Botkier Stevie satchel



Oh so happy to see a Botkier. I was obsessed with this brand some time ago but never committed as funds at the time didn't allow. So lovely [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> Travel/Business meeting at the beach so it's my MZ WALLACE "Nikki" bag in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498041
> View attachment 3498042



Best spot for a meeting!! 



liznaj said:


> View attachment 3498176
> 
> I'm very boring with my bag choices  bal mini city again!!



Never boring liznaj!! Love seeing this bag on you! It tempts me every time I see it. Perfect size and colour. [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> I'm with you BigCherry. I have a nice collection of various things but after seeing recent Picts I'm thinking expanding the collection too lol. I've only managed to stack 3! Might try for 4-5. Just need the right combo.
> @ksuromax I like the idea of adding plain silver or gold to the mix!


I was going to add my fancy ones to my collection thread at the weekend, but now i think i will add the ones i wear 24/7 as well, have a look later, maybe you will have some ideas for your (new) stacking combo. It happens to me all the time, i see someone's stuff and get inspired and find new ways to refresh or recycle my old things....


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Chanel classic Cambon pochette [emoji173]️ Being spoilt at the Chanel beauty boutique VIP champagne night for a play with the Xmas makeup collection. Of course came home with goodies [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> I was going to add my fancy ones to my collection thread at the weekend, but now i think i will add the ones i wear 24/7 as well, have a look later, maybe you will have some ideas for your (new) stacking combo. It happens to me all the time, i see someone's stuff and get inspired and find new ways to refresh or recycle my old things....



Looking forward to seeing your bracelet collections!


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> Never boring liznaj!! Love seeing this bag on you! It tempts me every time I see it. Perfect size and colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️





HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Chanel classic Cambon pochette [emoji173]️ Being spoilt at the Chanel beauty boutique VIP champagne night for a play with the Xmas makeup collection. Of course came home with goodies [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498444
> 
> View attachment 3498445


Thanks!! And you look gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Borough in washed Chambray


----------



## goodbyeblues

jcver said:


> I love pink





liznaj said:


> So pretty!





HiEndGirl said:


> Very Cute [emoji177]


Thanks for all the kind words! And I know what you mean jcver, I'm in love with pink lately. It always cheers me up to see a pretty pink bag!


----------



## aleeexv

givenchy pandora!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Chanel classic Cambon pochette [emoji173]️ Being spoilt at the Chanel beauty boutique VIP champagne night for a play with the Xmas makeup collection. Of course came home with goodies [emoji4]
> View attachment 3498444
> 
> View attachment 3498445


Ahhhhhhh you LUCKY LUCKY gal!!! Jealousy AGAIN from me to dear you! That's awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in washed Chambray
> View attachment 3498781


Wow, what a classic, elegant bag in that color....major LOVE carterazo!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Travel/Business meeting at the beach so it's my MZ WALLACE "Nikki" bag in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498041
> View attachment 3498042


This Nikki bag is my favorite in the MZ Wallace line, no surprise you have it Kendie !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> This Nikki bag is my favorite in the MZ Wallace line, no surprise you have it Kendie !!!!


Me too dear friend, me too/ my fave style from MZW! I just got back into town from our beach meeting & I'm hoping our fall weather returns here in PA!! Be well dear woman


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Botkier Stevie satchel in black!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, what a classic, elegant bag in that color....major LOVE carterazo!


Thank you!


----------



## liznaj

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in washed Chambray
> View attachment 3498781


What a beautiful color!!


aleeexv said:


> givenchy pandora!


 you look amazing. Super stylish


----------



## BeachBagGal

Using my small Coach Pac-Man wristlet for some quick errands.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Armatura, backed up by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Armatura, backed up by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



Stunning bag, AMcQ stack and photo, ksuromax!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada Lux Saffiano Tote ~ baby shower  today!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kendie26 said:


> Loving the crisp chilly fall air! Sadly my bag has some wrinkles [emoji33]but she's still a great bag with the best interior pocketing design[emoji4]Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492907



Is this from the Legacy line? I[emoji173]️ it!


----------



## Kendie26

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Is this from the Legacy line? I[emoji173]️ it!


Hi there HandbagDiva!! Yes, she is...great guess! It's a very luxurious goatskin (a bit more pricey than many in the coach line)& sueded interior...the design of the bag, especially the interior is so well done (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Armatura, backed up by Bal and AMcQ bracelets


cool! That armatura color is unique & so pretty....it looks gold/bronzish?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> cool! That armatura color is unique & so pretty....it looks gold/bronzish?


Thank you, Dear!  
Not really, silver/dark silver/pewter, but defo not gold


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you, Dear!
> Not really, silver/dark silver/pewter, but defo not gold


Ah, gotcha....hard to tell on computers sometimes! Looks like a lovely soft metallic sheen.....gorgeous any way you describe it! xoxo


----------



## jcver

Family day with this Anya Hindmarch Ebury personalized with AH stickers


----------



## KayuuKathey

No pics but Lambertson Truex Saddle Tote Bag


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Stunning bag, AMcQ stack and photo, ksuromax!


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

PurseOnFleek said:


> Prada Lux Saffiano Tote ~ baby shower  today!


So cute!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

carterazo said:


> Coach Borough in washed Chambray
> View attachment 3498781



This blue [emoji170] gorgeous 



aleeexv said:


> givenchy pandora!



You look AMAZING!! So super stylish!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3498907
> 
> Botkier Stevie satchel in black!



Love the Botkier!



BeachBagGal said:


> Using my small Coach Pac-Man wristlet for some quick errands.
> View attachment 3499016



How fun is this [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> Thanks!! And you look gorgeous!



Thank you liznaj [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta, Medium Veneta in Armatura, backed up by Bal and AMcQ bracelets



So this is the absolute ultimate gorgeous combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS everything!! [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Prada Lux Saffiano Tote ~ baby shower  today!



I really like this tote! Is it a pale pink? Gorgeous bag [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> So this is the absolute ultimate gorgeous combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS everything!! [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Ah, gotcha....hard to tell on computers sometimes! Looks like a lovely soft metallic sheen.....gorgeous any way you describe it! xoxo



Agree! Gorgeous metallic


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhhh you LUCKY LUCKY gal!!! Jealousy AGAIN from me to dear you! That's awesome!



Awww thank you sweet Kendie [emoji177] It was a great night. Nothing like sipping champagne while playing with Chanel makeup and feeling special. Plus was gifted a pack of Chanel gold playing cards [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

aleeexv said:


> givenchy pandora!


I live this casual combo. You look great! 


PurseOnFleek said:


> Prada Lux Saffiano Tote ~ baby shower  today!


Aren't these the best bags!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## allofthebags

Watching the sun set over the river [emoji295]️[emoji560]


----------



## mcpro

My Birkin ,doing some shopping


----------



## carterazo

Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta


----------



## Piarpreet




----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> I really like this tote! Is it a pale pink? Gorgeous bag [emoji177]


Its cammeo  which is essentially  like a pale pink nude.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3500649


#monochromatic !!! very eye catching


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3500591
> 
> 
> 
> My Birkin ,doing some shopping


Does the Birkin get heavy to hold on a long shopping day? i have been tossing up with B30 or Kelly 28/32 i keep envisioning being unable to hold my childs hand if im using the Birkin...


----------



## Mimmy

Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


Gorgeous


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks, Pessie!


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Prada for today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


Absolutely gorgeous !!!!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Sparkletastic said:


> Your style is always on point. You show why more men really should carry a great bag.





Kendie26 said:


> Totally agree...."jade, jade he's our man......" sing it
> @jadeaymanalac


Thanks, girls! You're all so sweet  I highly appreciates all the love ladies. I feel bad that I'm not active enough to participate more this thread. I really want to but you know one must...





in able to support his expensive vice. Sorry guys...


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Went to Bottega Veneta Exhibition today and decided to wear my old but still a goodie BV tote.


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went to Bottega Veneta Exhibition today and decided to wear my old but still a goodie BV tote.
> View attachment 3501017
> View attachment 3501018


Looking amazing, as always !!!!  Hope you enjoy your day !!!!


----------



## Molly0

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


Gorgeous!!!  That's my dream bag!  
Someday. . .


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looking amazing, as always !!!!  Hope you enjoy your day !!!!


Thanks @Dmurphy1 and same to you


----------



## Mimmy

Dmurphy1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous !!!!


Thanks, Dmurphy!


Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  That's my dream bag!
> Someday. . .


Thank you, Molly! Hopefully your someday, will be soon! [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went to Bottega Veneta Exhibition today and decided to wear my old but still a goodie BV tote.
> View attachment 3501017
> View attachment 3501018



Love this look, jadeaymanalac! This entire photo really captures a low key, but dramatic mood.


----------



## liznaj

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


Gorgeous, mimmy!!


Lou Hennessy said:


> View attachment 3500951
> Prada for today


So elegant


----------



## liznaj

Mini LD


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.



Gorgeous Mimmy!


----------



## HiEndGirl

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went to Bottega Veneta Exhibition today and decided to wear my old but still a goodie BV tote.
> View attachment 3501017
> View attachment 3501018



Fabulous model pict! Ever so stylish [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> View attachment 3501073
> 
> Mini LD



Wow. [emoji7][emoji7]. You have such a great collection liznaj!! Have done a collection post?


----------



## Mimmy

liznaj said:


> Gorgeous, mimmy!!
> 
> So elegant


Thanks, liznaj!


HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous Mimmy!


Thanks, HiEndGirl!


----------



## Kendie26

KayuuKathey said:


> No pics but Lambertson Truex Saddle Tote Bag


I'm sure it's gorgeous.....Lambertson Truex


Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3500870
> 
> Inspired by all of you lovely ladies, I thought I would post a photo of my own! H Picotin Lock in etain.


Ahh Mimmy my girl....you've been holding out on us!!! You have a stunner on your hands!! I adore Picotins
KayuuKathey~ I have a LT bag that I love...such fantastic quality...would love  to see a pic of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3500649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> wow, your red babies ROCK...


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Went to Bottega Veneta Exhibition today and decided to wear my old but still a goodie BV tote.
> View attachment 3501017
> View attachment 3501018


 Haaaa, so I do indeed love your previous post reply of rhianna's "wur wur wur wur wurk!" BUT with this BV post you SHOULD be singing "I'm too sexy for my shirt,...." by Right Said Fred (yes, it's a crazy song if you don't know it)


----------



## liznaj

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow. [emoji7][emoji7]. You have such a great collection liznaj!! Have done a collection post?


Thanks HiEndGirl!!
I actually have a very small collection, only 4 bags now  I don't have a shot of all 4 together but here are my 3 beloveds. The 4th is a backpack from Kate Spade


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> I'm sure it's gorgeous.....Lambertson Truex
> 
> Ahh Mimmy my girl....you've been holding out on us!!! You have a stunner on your hands!! I adore Picotins
> KayuuKathey~ I have a LT bag that I love...such fantastic quality...would love  to see a pic of yours!



Thanks, Kendie! I was a bit lazy over the summer, and didn't change bags very often. I am hoping that participating on this thread, will help me do a better job of rotating my bags! [emoji848] [emoji162] [emoji8]


----------



## bakeacookie

Pochette Metis


----------



## shoppermomof4

My sweet kelly[emoji173]️


----------



## jcver

Off to the post office with this Prada


----------



## jcver

View attachment 3501551


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> Thanks HiEndGirl!!
> I actually have a very small collection, only 4 bags now  I don't have a shot of all 4 together but here are my 3 beloveds. The 4th is a backpack from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3501287


your collection here is truly "the cats meow" as they say! They are ALL so freakin' FABULOUS!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3501321
> 
> Pochette Metis


Where is this bag charm from?! its sooo cute!



liznaj said:


> Thanks HiEndGirl!!
> I actually have a very small collection, only 4 bags now  I don't have a shot of all 4 together but here are my 3 beloveds. The 4th is a backpack from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3501287


FOR THE LOVE OF MINIS! i love minis but i even struggle to downsize to a clutch for a dinner night... that lady dior is so beautiful and striking


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My new Givenchy Pandora medium pepe black. i only just got this bag and i love it! was intended to be my mum bag and after using it today has made me realise that my dream birkin should probably be a dream  kelly instead! shoulder straps are so convenient!


----------



## Mimmy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3501562
> 
> My new Givenchy Pandora medium pepe black. i only just got this bag and i love it! was intended to be my mum bag and after using it today has made me realise that my dream birkin should probably be a dream  kelly instead! shoulder straps are so convenient!



This bag looks great on you, PurseOnFleek!


----------



## Aoifs

liznaj said:


> Thanks HiEndGirl!!
> I actually have a very small collection, only 4 bags now  I don't have a shot of all 4 together but here are my 3 beloveds. The 4th is a backpack from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3501287


Small but perfectly curated! Did you reduce your collection? That Bal [emoji7] !!! youre the reason i plan on purchasing a City next year - it think theyre gorgeous in the nude/paler colours. Which colour is this? 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

Shine on, you crazy hardware!


----------



## tatertot

Chloe Marcie for me today ☀️


----------



## HiEndGirl

liznaj said:


> Thanks HiEndGirl!!
> I actually have a very small collection, only 4 bags now  I don't have a shot of all 4 together but here are my 3 beloveds. The 4th is a backpack from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3501287



Fabulous collection! All gorgeous bags and I love the mini family [emoji173]️. I wish I had been that thoughtful with my collection. I'm trying to improve my purchase selections moving forward for more classic statement pieces.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Running errands today with my LV Odeon [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you crazy hardware!


This is gorgeous, ksuromax!


tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji295]️


Beautiful bag and photo, tatertot!

You ladies are killin' it! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Running errands today with my LV Odeon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3501690
> View attachment 3501691



Beautiful bag, HiEndGirl! This one tempts me! [emoji48]


----------



## bakeacookie

PurseOnFleek said:


> Where is this bag charm from?! its sooo cute!
> 
> 
> FOR THE LOVE OF MINIS! i love minis but i even struggle to downsize to a clutch for a dinner night... that lady dior is so beautiful and striking



It's from & other stories. [emoji4]


----------



## liznaj

Kendie26 said:


> your collection here is truly "the cats meow" as they say! They are ALL so freakin' FABULOUS!


Thank you!  I love that saying, the cat's meow! 


PurseOnFleek said:


> FOR THE LOVE OF MINIS! i love minis but i even struggle to downsize to a clutch for a dinner night... that lady dior is so beautiful and striking


Thank you!! Yes I'm quite the mini fanatic lol. 


PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3501562
> 
> My new Givenchy Pandora medium pepe black. i only just got this bag and i love it! was intended to be my mum bag and after using it today has made me realise that my dream birkin should probably be a dream  kelly instead! shoulder straps are so convenient!


You look amazing!! What a great bag 


Aoifs said:


> Small but perfectly curated! Did you reduce your collection? That Bal [emoji7] !!! youre the reason i plan on purchasing a City next year - it think theyre gorgeous in the nude/paler colours. Which colour is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks Aoifs! Yes I did a pretty big purge late 2015 and early this year. I sold everything except my Chanel mini and the Kate Spade backpack. The LD and Bal are new additions this year  My Bal's color is Beige Praline, I'm no Bal expert but I believe that even within each color's name, the exact shade varies from season to season. i.e my Bal might not be the same shade as someone else's Beige Praline from a diff season.


ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you crazy hardware!


Beautiful!! The hardware is so unique and beautiful. Shine on!!


tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today ☀️


Love the Marcie and yours is gorgeous


HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous collection! All gorgeous bags and I love the mini family [emoji173]️. I wish I had been that thoughtful with my collection. I'm trying to improve my purchase selections moving forward for more classic statement pieces.


Thank you dear! You have done a very good job with your collection! Every pic you post is absolutely beautiful.


HiEndGirl said:


> Running errands today with my LV Odeon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3501690
> View attachment 3501691


You always look so amazing!! What a chic outfit. Fantastic as always


----------



## pmburk

Vintage croc-embossed Ralph Lauren.


----------



## ksuromax

Killer boots!!!! 


HiEndGirl said:


> Running errands today with my LV Odeon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3501690
> View attachment 3501691


----------



## Kendie26

Old Burberry nova check tote... from hubby


----------



## Yuki85

Monday evening, done with my work today


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Old Burberry nova check tote... from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501784



Still looks great, Kendie! [emoji106]


----------



## Mimmy

An oldie, from DH! Hasn't seen the light of day for awhile! [emoji3] [emoji295]️ [emoji162]


----------



## aundria17

Chanel caviar jumbo


----------



## aundria17




----------



## aundria17

Having trouble with attachments today. Let's try one more time....


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3501821
> 
> An oldie, from DH! Hasn't seen the light of day for awhile! [emoji3] [emoji295]️ [emoji162]


As you just said to me Mimmy dearest....she still looks good! Better than good actually! Lovely pic


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> As you just said to me Mimmy dearest....she still looks good! Better than good actually! Lovely pic



Thanks, Kendie! [emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you crazy hardware!



Stunning hardware, are you a Floyd fan by any chance? [emoji6]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mimmy said:


> Love this look, jadeaymanalac! This entire photo really captures a low key, but dramatic mood.


Thank mimmy! 



Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa, so I do indeed love your previous post reply of rhianna's "wur wur wur wur wurk!" BUT with this BV post you SHOULD be singing "I'm too sexy for my shirt,...." by Right Said Fred (yes, it's a crazy song if you don't know it)


Hahaha Kendie you always crack me up  again thanks for the love ❤️ 
BTW I can't help feeling nostalgic seeing your Burberry tote, the first designer handbag I carried is my mother's Burberry. Ahhh memories... 


PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3501562
> 
> My new Givenchy Pandora medium pepe black. i only just got this bag and i love it! was intended to be my mum bag and after using it today has made me realise that my dream birkin should probably be a dream  kelly instead! shoulder straps are so convenient!


Look great on you! I always say and I will say it again givenchy pandora is still my wishlist just waiting for the right color that make my heart skip a beat.


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## beachkaka

This little cutie is that kind of purse people always say it fits way more than you think. Plus it's weatherproof, light weight, variety of color to choose. It always make me happy when I took her out, such a functional fun bag.


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Stunning hardware, are you a Floyd fan by any chance? [emoji6]


Thank you! 
I am


----------



## Piarpreet

PurseOnFleek said:


> #monochromatic !!! very eye catching



Thank you


----------



## Aoifs

Loaded to the brim! the bright colour brightens up these cold Autumn mornings!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in Oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## Esquared72

Alexander Wang Jane. Similar in shape and color to my Givenchy Pandora, but the leather is so ridiculously pillowy soft on this one that I love and use both bags.


----------



## leechiyong

Tuesday lunch with my Sophie Hulme Micro Albion tote:


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Coach striped Borough
> View attachment 3502415



Love this black/white combo! So chic! [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this black/white combo! So chic! [emoji3]


Thank you! It's my perfect shade of off-white.  [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

When I need to carry a lot for work, Celine Luggage does the job. One of the highlights today was when my new manager saw the bag, he said "that's a nice Celine bag!!" He is French & his wife is a Celine fan so he's learned his bags[emoji4][emoji23]


----------



## bagloverny

My brand new Celine mini Belt bag in light taupe!! Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

bagloverny said:


> My brand new Celine mini Belt bag in light taupe!! Such a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503330


So gorgeous! (In a goes with everything neutral) congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Coach mineral Rogue


----------



## ckrickett

bagloverny said:


> My brand new Celine mini Belt bag in light taupe!! Such a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503330


such a classy beautiful bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood, Mulberry


I love this bag! I want this bag! Gorgeous!


bagloverny said:


> My brand new Celine mini Belt bag in light taupe!! Such a gorgeous bag!
> View attachment 3503330


This is so incredibly classy and beautiful. I love it!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Jumping onto today's Celine bandwagon!


----------



## HiEndGirl

shoppermomof4 said:


> My sweet kelly[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501329



This combo is TDF. [emoji7]



tatertot said:


> Chloe Marcie for me today [emoji295]️



Picture perfect [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> Old Burberry nova check tote... from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501784



Still looking stylish and so funny you post an older Burberry. I just popped into my local store early this week looking at charms to revamp my  old Burberry. Thinking I need to get it out of the back of the closet.



Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3501821
> 
> An oldie, from DH! Hasn't seen the light of day for awhile! [emoji3] [emoji295]️ [emoji162]



Another postcard picture!


----------



## HiEndGirl

leechiyong said:


> Tuesday lunch with my Sophie Hulme Micro Albion tote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502949



This blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood, Mulberry



Love this whole outfit!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Aoifs said:


> Loaded to the brim! the bright colour brightens up these cold Autumn mornings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Love the Longchamp brights. Gorgeous colours!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> When I need to carry a lot for work, Celine Luggage does the job. One of the highlights today was when my new manager saw the bag, he said "that's a nice Celine bag!!" He is French & his wife is a Celine fan so he's learned his bags[emoji4][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503321


LOVE LOVE LOVE!
When and when I decided to get a Celine luggage I will definitely get it in 2nd hand market. Because I really love the look of distress face of the bag


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> When and when I decided to get a Celine luggage I will definitely get it in 2nd hand market. Because I really love the look of distress face of the bag


 I'm sure you'll find a fabulous celine luggage (i remember how well you rock a Phantom!) Mine definitely has held up quite well given its use  & great quality but the face sure does look distressed in photo's (likely because of what I have inside it, or don't have inside of it & it slouches a bit)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Teamed my cute Alma BB with my comfy Prada ballet flats today at the office


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren Newbury satchel today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A Coach 1941 Dinky kinda day...


----------



## jcver

HiEndGirl said:


> Teamed my cute Alma BB with my comfy Prada ballet flats today at the office
> 
> View attachment 3504696


----------



## myluvofbags

Coach UV Molly for today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

myluvofbags said:


> Coach UV Molly for today


the color saturation is amazing! love your bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

HiEndGirl said:


> Teamed my cute Alma BB with my comfy Prada ballet flats today at the office
> 
> View attachment 3504696


OHHHHH Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> A Coach 1941 Dinky kinda day...
> View attachment 3504845


Love the Dinky & I love the name too!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Coach UV Molly for today


This has to be 1 of the best purple's I've seen....what an awesome bag & photo...the clarity in this color is amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

Rainy day calls for an "oldie" bag- Prada gift from DH. I like it with fall season colors [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Rainy day calls for an "oldie" bag- Prada gift from DH. I like it with fall season colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504960


What a gorgeous bag Kendie, for a horrible rainy and dreary PA day  !!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Love the Dinky & I love the name too!



Thx! Me too hehe! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the color saturation is amazing! love your bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Coach UV Molly for today



[emoji7]!!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ksuromax said:


> Shine on, you crazy hardware!



What's the name of this? [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the color saturation is amazing! love your bag


Thank you, whenever I take this one out it always get compliments


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> This has to be 1 of the best purple's I've seen....what an awesome bag & photo...the clarity in this color is amazing!


Thanks, I agree, I love this one the most out of all my purple bags


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> A Coach 1941 Dinky kinda day...
> View attachment 3504845


What a cutie


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Rainy day calls for an "oldie" bag- Prada gift from DH. I like it with fall season colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504960


Great neutral and matches colors in your scarf perfectly


----------



## UpUpnAway

Kendie26 said:


> When I need to carry a lot for work, Celine Luggage does the job. One of the highlights today was when my new manager saw the bag, he said "that's a nice Celine bag!!" He is French & his wife is a Celine fan so he's learned his bags[emoji4][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503321



Beautiful bag! I also love that your bag is so obviously loved. In my opinion, I think well-loved (not beaten up--well-loved!) bags emanate an effortless and chic vibe.


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel


----------



## ksuromax

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What's the name of this? [emoji177]


Balenciaga City, reg size in goatskin
SS 2016, iridescent hardware,


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a gorgeous bag Kendie, for a horrible rainy and dreary PA day  !!





myluvofbags said:


> Great neutral and matches colors in your scarf perfectly





UpUpnAway said:


> Beautiful bag! I also love that your bag is so obviously loved. In my opinion, I think well-loved (not beaten up--well-loved!) bags emanate an effortless and chic vibe.



Dmurphy1~Thanks dear, & I hope you are ready for winter my PA girlfriend!
myluvofbags~Thanks much & that scarf is my favorite because of all the colors...it's quite old & was super inexpensive
UpUpnAway~ thank you kindly, I really appreciate your cool & most kind compliment!


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Chanel


BIG LOVE EYES staring at you dear Boy bag!!!


----------



## pmburk

Longchamp Roseau today (same scarf as yesterday)


----------



## Pessie

Purple today - raisin Bolide


----------



## okiern1981

Pessie said:


> Purple today - raisin Bolide
> 
> View attachment 3505793



Lovely!  I'm carrying her sister, Raisin B35!  Think Raisin is a great color for a Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga limited edition Lizard embossed City


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Purple today - raisin Bolide
> 
> View attachment 3505793



Beyond beautiful!! All of you purple lovers are convincing me I need one [emoji4][emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

okiern1981 said:


> Lovely!  I'm carrying her sister, Raisin B35!  Think Raisin is a great color for a Friday!


Lets see yours!  I love raisin - works with pretty much everything, so I get a lot of use from this bag


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga limited edition Lizard embossed City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505808
> View attachment 3505809


Thought you were wearing a particularly snazzy pair of trousers there Kendie - just realised its the scarf  lovely outfit!!


----------



## liznaj

Pessie said:


> Purple today - raisin Bolide
> 
> View attachment 3505793


Gorgeous purple!


Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga limited edition Lizard embossed City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505808
> View attachment 3505809


This bal always wows


----------



## bagloverny

Cannot get enough of my new Celine belt bag!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3505857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot get enough of my new Celine belt bag!


So incredibly gorgeous! I saw this exact bag at NM on my lunch hour as I was picking something up....you have awesome taste bagloverny! Congrats again!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga limited edition Lizard embossed City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505808
> View attachment 3505809


Gorgeous bag and love your outfit as well !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Thought you were wearing a particularly snazzy pair of trousers there Kendie - just realised its the scarf  lovely outfit!!





liznaj said:


> Gorgeous purple!
> 
> This bal always wows


Ha now that's funny (about the pants) Pessie....thank you kindly. My pants are NEVER "snazzy!" It's always black, black & more black, then jeans, then back to black.
Thanks dear liznaj....hope life is great! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag and love your outfit as well !!!!


you are too friggin' sweet....thank you so much Dmurphy happy weekend to you girlfriend!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> So incredibly gorgeous! I saw this exact bag at NM on my lunch hour as I was picking something up....you have awesome taste bagloverny! Congrats again!



Thanks hun! So do you!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Rainy day calls for an "oldie" bag- Prada gift from DH. I like it with fall season colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504960


I love this bag. Such a great neutral and it says relaxed elegance. Very nice.


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Thanks hun! So do you!!





Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag. Such a great neutral and it says relaxed elegance. Very nice.


Big hug & thanks to you both....appreciate your sentiment!


----------



## cafecreme15

My little Eva crossbody for a trip to the pumpkin patch


----------



## Yuki85

Got a new le pliage today and started using it already!


----------



## meowmix318

Gucci disco bag in the black patent leather


----------



## jcver

My fave fuschia pink Lanvin Amalia


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Lol i keep using my Givenchy pandora medium sheepskin. New purchase so have to give it lots of love. I never thought a bag could be so light and comfy to use even when its stuffed full of many things!


----------



## Kendie26

My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lol i keep using my Givenchy pandora medium sheepskin. New purchase so have to give it lots of love. I never thought a bag could be so light and comfy to use even when its stuffed full of many things!



Gorgeous and cool looking bag, PurseOnFleek! If I had this bag, I would keep using it too! [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507274



Whoa, Kendie (when I saw your photo, I actually said "whoa" out loud)! This is a stunner! Absolutely beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507274


I LOVE @Kendie26 
The whole week I wore my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM Backpack


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507274


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## liznaj

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lol i keep using my Givenchy pandora medium sheepskin. New purchase so have to give it lots of love. I never thought a bag could be so light and comfy to use even when its stuffed full of many things!


It's beautiful! Glad you are loving your new bag 


Kendie26 said:


> My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507274


OMG!! Kendie this is so so SO stunning! Congrats on snagging such a gorgeous boy bag. 


jadeaymanalac said:


> I LOVE @Kendie26
> The whole week I wore my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM Backpack
> View attachment 3507305


Love it! Looks great on you


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> I LOVE @Kendie26
> The whole week I wore my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM Backpack
> View attachment 3507305


Thanks dearest! You a "killin' it fabulous" ....that jacket is so COOL!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

liznaj said:


> It's beautiful! Glad you are loving your new bag
> 
> OMG!! Kendie this is so so SO stunning! Congrats on snagging such a gorgeous boy bag.
> 
> Love it! Looks great on you





Mimmy said:


> Whoa, Kendie (when I saw your photo, I actually said "whoa" out loud)! This is a stunner! Absolutely beautiful! [emoji7]





ksuromax said:


> Just gorgeous!!





liznaj said:


> It's beautiful! Glad you are loving your new bag
> 
> OMG!! Kendie this is so so SO stunning! Congrats on snagging such a gorgeous boy bag.
> 
> Love it! Looks great on you


Warm, kindest THANKS my dear friends!! I feel super lucky to have scored this "Boy wonder!"


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks dearest! You a "killin' it fabulous" ....that jacket is so COOL!!!!!


Thanks @liznaj & Kendie, I made the jacket myself 


​


----------



## Aoifs

jadeaymanalac said:


> I LOVE @Kendie26
> The whole week I wore my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM Backpack
> View attachment 3507305



I love this relaxed vibe! So chic and understated.


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks @liznaj & Kendie, I made the jacket myself
> 
> 
> ​


WHOA!!! Impressive....will you make me one too? (kidding) xoxo


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Aoifs said:


> I love this relaxed vibe! So chic and understated.


Thanks sweetie 


Kendie26 said:


> WHOA!!! Impressive....will you make me one too? (kidding) xoxo


 Thanks kendie... even I wanted too I cannot do it again because I don't know where I can find those pieces of printed cloth and the pocket square I use on back of the jacket.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> My new pleated Boy [emoji173]️[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507274



WOW!!! You are rocking this weeks post!! Congrats Kendie26 [emoji173]️ Gorgeous addition to your collection. The detail on the pleated is amazing. 



jadeaymanalac said:


> I LOVE @Kendie26
> The whole week I wore my Louis Vuitton Montsouris GM Backpack
> View attachment 3507305



Looking so together as always! and you always have the best posses!! Oh I'm loving those shoes too. 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Lol i keep using my Givenchy pandora medium sheepskin. New purchase so have to give it lots of love. I never thought a bag could be so light and comfy to use even when its stuffed full of many things!



Love it when a new bag just works perfectly and looks fab!! Glad you are enjoying it. Sounds like a new favourite. 



jcver said:


> View attachment 3507244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fave fuschia pink Lanvin Amalia



Everyone should have hot pink in their collection [emoji177]


----------



## Minkette

Michael Kors Electric Blue Jet Set Multifunction Tote


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Mimmy

Reed Krakoff, shearling Kit bag, at the beach. [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Thanks sweetie
> 
> Thanks kendie... even I wanted too I cannot do it again because I don't know where I can find those pieces of printed cloth and the pocket square I use on back of the jacket.



Almost as unique & special as you dear jade![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Minkette said:


> Michael Kors Electric Blue Jet Set Multifunction Tote
> View attachment 3507550





Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3507614
> 
> Reed Krakoff, shearling Kit bag, at the beach. [emoji41]



Wow lovelies! Such beautiful bags & artistic artwork with your photo's... majorly loving both!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508153
> View attachment 3508154


it's a really versatile bag, dress up or down, still looks like it was made for that particular look


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> it's a really versatile bag, dress up or down, still looks like it was made for that particular look


I agree "he" can be dressed up or down indeed....Thank you sweetie...you are a doll!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I agree "he" can be dressed up or down indeed....Thank you sweetie...you are a doll!


i am glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508153
> View attachment 3508154


Enjoying the pictures of your beautiful Boy, Kendie! Always a good sign when a new bag is immediately loved! [emoji7]


Kendie26 said:


> Wow lovelies! Such beautiful bags & artistic artwork with your photo's... majorly loving both!![emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks, Kendie!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508153
> View attachment 3508154



Congrats on finding the perfect boy! I know youd been hunting!!


----------



## jcver

Opted for an old Prada tote for a gloomy Milan


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren Morrison satchel today


----------



## Scully Piper

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3505857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot get enough of my new Celine belt bag!


Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Congrats on fitnding the perfect boy! I know youd been hunting!!


thanks so much lms910!!  Compared to "finding" my husband (ha) this "boy" was quite the ordeal for me to find!! thanks again


----------



## J.A.N.

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for our wedding anniversary dinner ~ easy choice was my Chanel mini (224) reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481670
> View attachment 3481671



Gorgeous bag and a very happy anniversary [emoji1299]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508153
> View attachment 3508154


My gawd that boy is just beautiful and love your purple skirt.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Work lunch for the Spring Races [emoji470]requires a pop of colour..or two or three


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night with my new obsession/love...new pleated Boy (sorry to overexpose him![emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508153
> View attachment 3508154



You look great in this pict Kendie! I don't think you can overexpose that beauty either! Glad you are enjoying your new boy [emoji173]️


----------



## gswpurse

my new small le pliage neo


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Work lunch for the Spring Races [emoji470]requires a pop of colour..or two or three
> 
> View attachment 3508821
> 
> View attachment 3508822


bellissima!!


----------



## jcver

jcver said:


> Opted for an old Prada tote for a gloomy Milan


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> You look great in this pict Kendie! I don't think you can overexpose that beauty either! Glad you are enjoying your new boy [emoji173]️





Mimmy said:


> Enjoying the pictures of your beautiful Boy, Kendie! Always a good sign when a new bag is immediately loved! [emoji7]
> 
> Thanks, Kendie!





J.A.N. said:


> Gorgeous bag and a very happy anniversary [emoji1299]





jadeaymanalac said:


> My gawd that boy is just beautiful and love your purple skirt.


Big Thanks to ALL of you sweetest folks!! Glad if others enjoy seeing pics, even if it's just one iota as much as I enjoying seeing all of yours! Hugs to y'all


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3508829
> 
> my new small le pliage neo





HiEndGirl said:


> Work lunch for the Spring Races [emoji470]requires a pop of colour..or two or three
> 
> View attachment 3508821
> 
> View attachment 3508822


gswpurse~absolutely LOVE that color for a le pliage....great pic, bag & charm!
HiEndGirl~adorable outfit head to toe!! You ALWAYS look awesome! Exciting on your "spring races" lunch, with your horse emoji!! Sidebar~I am so obsessed with & in love with this stunning black horse that I drive by almost everyday to go walk at my park. He's on a farm & I keep snapping pics of him. I wonder if he was ever a race horse (he just has that "look" to him!)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> gswpurse~absolutely LOVE that color for a le pliage....great pic, bag & charm!
> HiEndGirl~adorable outfit head to toe!! You ALWAYS look awesome! Exciting on your "spring races" lunch, with your horse emoji!! Sidebar~I am so obsessed with & in love with this stunning black horse that I drive by almost everyday to go walk at my park. He's on a farm & I keep snapping pics of him. I wonder if he was ever a race horse (he just has that "look" to him!)



Aww thanks gorgeous girl [emoji177]. It was a nice distraction from the office for a couple hours. How lovely to see that gorgeous pony everyday. He probably knows you now too! They are so clever [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> bellissima!!



[emoji4][emoji177] thanks ksuromax


----------



## HiEndGirl

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3508829
> 
> my new small le pliage neo



Love this blue too [emoji170]. Longchamp totes are fabulous! I use mine all the time


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Aww thanks gorgeous girl [emoji177]. It was a nice distraction from the office for a couple hours. How lovely to see that gorgeous pony everyday. He probably knows you now too! They are so clever [emoji173]️



Sorry everyone, as I know this isn't a Purse ... but I couldn't resist showing HiEndGirl...isn't he a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry everyone, as I know this isn't a Purse ... but I couldn't resist showing HiEndGirl...isn't he a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508892


he is, indeed!!


----------



## gswpurse

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this blue too [emoji170]. Longchamp totes are fabulous! I use mine all the time


thanks! i got this tote in hong kong and immediately used it on our trip to Disneyland. A functional n worry-free bag


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> gswpurse~absolutely LOVE that color for a le pliage....great pic, bag & charm!
> 
> Thanks! Navy blue is my fav color...think my next bag will be a navy/marine blue loewe amazona


----------



## gswpurse

oops...what happened to my reply to kendie26??


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry everyone, as I know this isn't a Purse ... but I couldn't resist showing HiEndGirl...isn't he a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508892



Ohhh thanks for sharing!! Beautiful and he's looking straight at you! [emoji177][emoji206]


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Purple today - raisin Bolide
> 
> View attachment 3505793



Gorgeous Bolide!


----------



## FunBagz

Early voted with my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap today...


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in Peridot green brightening my cloudy day. [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

My 8 year old LV Tivoli


----------



## Real Authentication

Chanel medium quilt [emoji1326][emoji161]


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta large Veneta hobo accented with a Balenciaga and Hermes bracelets


----------



## HiEndGirl

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in Peridot green brightening my cloudy day. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3509312



This bag and colour [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] LOVE



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta large Veneta hobo accented with a Balenciaga and Hermes bracelets



Omg ksuromax this combo is TDF. Out done yourself on the arm candy! Oh and I was window shopping online  BVs last night [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Girls lunch with my trusty speedy [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Omg ksuromax this combo is TDF. Out done yourself on the arm candy! Oh and I was window shopping online  BVs last night [emoji12]


Thank you, Darling 
well done on remaining outside, once you touch their leather, you pick up the BV bug, and then...


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Girls lunch with my trusty speedy [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3509735


i am not a fan of LV, but i really like your whole ensemble


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in Peridot green brightening my cloudy day. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3509312


truly 1 of (if not THE) prettiest shades of green I've ever seen for a bag.....STUNNING!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta large Veneta hobo accented with a Balenciaga and Hermes bracelets


that bright happy color looks fantastic against your BV!! Love it all....& that ring is a major WOW!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> that bright happy color looks fantastic against your BV!! Love it all....& that ring is a major WOW!


 
i love it dearly, it's a bespoke ring one and only, made by order by my DH for St V's day a few years ago


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i love it dearly, it's a bespoke ring one and only, made by order by my DH for St V's day a few years ago


how sweet of your DH...he has amazing taste!!! Looks beautiful on you (hey, I wish i had that emoji that takes a bow, but it's not in my choices here)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> how sweet of your DH...he has amazing taste!!! Looks beautiful on you (hey, I wish i had that emoji that takes a bow, but it's not in my choices here)


i do them manually : ty : without space in between


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> truly 1 of (if not THE) prettiest shades of green I've ever seen for a bag.....STUNNING!!


Thanks. Yes it makes me smile. [emoji41]


----------



## missdeha

I've been a loyal stalker in this forum [emoji1]...thought I share something today. Today with my white Gucci Sylvie, [emoji4]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Goyard St. Louis GM in navy


----------



## ksuromax

missdeha said:


> I've been a loyal stalker in this forum [emoji1]...thought I share something today. Today with my white Gucci Sylvie, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509862


Very beautiful!


----------



## HiEndGirl

missdeha said:


> I've been a loyal stalker in this forum [emoji1]...thought I share something today. Today with my white Gucci Sylvie, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509862



Your whole outfit is lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

missdeha said:


> I've been a loyal stalker in this forum [emoji1]...thought I share something today. Today with my white Gucci Sylvie, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509862


Yay you for posting such a gorgeous picture/mod....you look amazing!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan


----------



## missdeha

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful!





HiEndGirl said:


> Your whole outfit is lovely [emoji173]️





Kendie26 said:


> Yay you for posting such a gorgeous picture/mod....you look amazing!



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan
> View attachment 3510437


So timeless, elegant & pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan
> View attachment 3510437


Leather looks so yummy!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

My work tote LV Neverfull keeping me company waiting for the bus [emoji169]


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> My work tote LV Neverfull keeping me company waiting for the bus [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3510680



This is a beauty, HiEndGirl! I love the color! [emoji169]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> This is a beauty, HiEndGirl! I love the color! [emoji169]



Thanks Mimmy [emoji177][emoji4]. This colour of fabulous. It always brightens my day. Goes with black and grey for winter work wear and bright patterns for summer work wear too.


----------



## Pessie

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in Peridot green brightening my cloudy day. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3509312


That is the most fabulous colour


----------



## carterazo

Pessie said:


> That is the most fabulous colour [emoji813]


I so agree! [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> My work tote LV Neverfull keeping me company waiting for the bus [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3510680



I'm with Mimmy... FANTASTIC COLOR!![emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Mini reissue today [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Grenat Bolide [emoji254]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Mini reissue today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510980


Loving that gorgeous bag Kendie !!!! Now get that beautiful girl safely out of this rainy weather


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Loving that gorgeous bag Kendie !!!! Now get that beautiful girl safely out of this rainy weather


Too funny...you are RIGHT Dmurphy!! I actually brought the dustcover with me in my car just in case but it stopped raining/drizzling when I took the pic....big hug & thanks!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Mini reissue today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510980



The quilting on this bag is gorgeous Kendie. It looks different to the regular Flap bags. Is that because the reissue is based on the original flap? Or is it just the photo?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Livia1 said:


> Rouge Grenat Bolide [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3510990



Beautiful colour!


----------



## mkpurselover

My Massaccesi obsession continues! Deep violet Midi Zip Selene [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlueCherry

My beloved Céline micro luggage, all black today


----------



## BlueCherry

missdeha said:


> I've been a loyal stalker in this forum [emoji1]...thought I share something today. Today with my white Gucci Sylvie, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509862



Love the way you put your colours together [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> My work tote LV Neverfull keeping me company waiting for the bus [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3510680



Gorgeous bag, would love a yellow one to brighten up my black and grey outfits but won't because I have blonde hair [emoji169]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Mini reissue today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510980



Looking good as usual, such a cute skirt [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

mkpurselover said:


> My Massaccesi obsession continues! Deep violet Midi Zip Selene [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511079
> 
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app



It's gorgeous mkpurselover, I get such a feeling of pride when I see this zipped version on tPF. Enjoy [emoji307]


----------



## Livia1

HiEndGirl said:


> Beautiful colour!



Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Livia1 said:


> Rouge Grenat Bolide [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3510990



I had to nip off and google this bag, it's fabulous and the colour is so saturated but now I know why lol. So understated and elegant and a perfect match to your outfit.


----------



## Livia1

BigCherry said:


> I had to nip off and google this bag, it's fabulous and the colour is so saturated but now I know why lol. So understated and elegant and a perfect match to your outfit.



Thank you so much! Understated and elegant is exactly why I like it  Plus, it's such an easy bag to use.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> The quilting on this bag is gorgeous Kendie. It looks different to the regular Flap bags. Is that because the reissue is based on the original flap? Or is it just the photo?


hmmm? I'm sorry dear but I'm not sure I totally understand your question. That pic is a reissue & not a "classic flap" (although they say both reissues & classic flaps are "flaps!"...gotta love all the chanel terminology) The major differences (at least to my understanding) are the reissues have the mademoiselle locker closure vs the classic flap has the double "cc" turnlock closure & the reissue  strap is all chain vs the classic flap has the leather woven through the chain strap. I am by NO means an expert & I don't want to answer your question incorrectly. The quilting certainly can vary bag to bag. Perhaps mine looks "different" to you because mine has very prominent stitching...or heck, maybe it's just the angle of the modshot!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Looking good as usual, such a cute skirt [emoji4]


thank you dearest BigCherry!! Totally LOVE your Celine all black pic...doesn't get much better than that!!!! How are you liking your new Mulb?


----------



## Esquared72

Natasha in Faded Aluminum, my favorite MbMJ color


----------



## liz_

Today I'm carrying my black Togo Kelly 35


----------



## HiEndGirl

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous bag, would love a yellow one to brighten up my black and grey outfits but won't because I have blonde hair [emoji169]



Maybe yellow charm or yellow Twilley on your black bag or pop of red is great too with black and grey. [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## lms910

Been so MIA lately due to work being so busy! Happy Friday!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Red Small Diorama


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> hmmm? I'm sorry dear but I'm not sure I totally understand your question. That pic is a reissue & not a "classic flap" (although they say both reissues & classic flaps are "flaps!"...gotta love all the chanel terminology) The major differences (at least to my understanding) are the reissues have the mademoiselle locker closure vs the classic flap has the double "cc" turnlock closure & the reissue  strap is all chain vs the classic flap has the leather woven through the chain strap. I am by NO means an expert & I don't want to answer your question incorrectly. The quilting certainly can vary bag to bag. Perhaps mine looks "different" to you because mine has very prominent stitching...or heck, maybe it's just the angle of the modshot!!



Thanks Kendie. Most likely because I haven't seen many up close IRL so going by photos not so easy. Either way love the stitching [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

BigCherry said:


> My beloved Céline micro luggage, all black today
> 
> View attachment 3511082



Loving the little accessories too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

liz_ said:


> Today I'm carrying my black Togo Kelly 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511746



Gorgeous and I think I see Chloe ballet flats peaking out?


----------



## HiEndGirl

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately due to work being so busy! Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511753
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Red Small Diorama



Gorgeous red Dior [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Heading out with my H Pico today for some evening drinks and an outdoor fashion parade (wearing the same shorts as last time I posted this bag I think [emoji51], but so hot here today[emoji295]️)


----------



## pursycat

Vera Bradley Diana Satchel in Caspian Sea & Black with Siberia Pom Pom Bag Charm


----------



## pmburk

Longchamp Le Pliage today


----------



## ksuromax

TGIF! My Bottega Veneta cosmetic case works as a small evening bag tonight 
cheers to my muse @Kendie26


----------



## Shoppinmel

Past two weeks since I got her I've been carrying my LV Bagatelle in Noir. Loving this bag, especially the smell!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately due to work being so busy! Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511753
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Red Small Diorama


 I love, I want, I need THIS bag!! FANTASTIC


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Heading out with my H Pico today for some evening drinks and an outdoor fashion parade (wearing the same shorts as last time I posted this bag I think [emoji51], but so hot here today[emoji295]️)
> 
> View attachment 3511758


You are just WAY WAY WAY too cute & chic for words!!!! LOVE everything!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> TGIF! My Bottega Veneta cosmetic case works as a small evening bag tonight
> cheers to my muse @Kendie26


Ahhhhh YAY YOU, my girl (my "Dr Me!")...so proud of you trying smaller like this for a bag!! No doubt you will be the most gorgeous girlie around! Have a blast & please do let me know how you like it! Is this the new chain strap you bought?


----------



## ksuromax

Well, it was fine size wise. My mob and card case fit in and it was enough. I can't say anything about being gorgeous, but I can proudly say about being smart, coz we won the quiz, and that's what matters  no, it's still my DIY handmade chain 





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh YAY YOU, my girl (my "Dr Me!")...so proud of you trying smaller like this for a bag!! No doubt you will be the most gorgeous girlie around! Have a blast & please do let me know how you like it! Is this the new chain strap you bought?


----------



## Mimmy

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately due to work being so busy! Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511753
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Red Small Diorama



Beautiful bag, Ims! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Heading out with my H Pico today for some evening drinks and an outdoor fashion parade (wearing the same shorts as last time I posted this bag I think [emoji51], but so hot here today[emoji295]️)
> 
> View attachment 3511758



Lovely Pico, and great casual look, HiEndGirl!


----------



## Mimmy

My mini Evelyne, on this beautiful Fall day! [emoji295]️Longchamp coin purse, not a perfect match to the strap, but close. [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> My work tote LV Neverfull keeping me company waiting for the bus [emoji169]
> View attachment 3510680


Love the yellow! 


lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately due to work being so busy! Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511753
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Red Small Diorama


I love it!  Adorable!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> My mini Evelyne, on this beautiful Fall day! [emoji295]️Longchamp coin purse, not a perfect match to the strap, but close. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3512126



Gorgeous shades of blue [emoji170]


----------



## SimplyB

My LV Pochette (with a DIY'd chain strap to add a little bling), for a casual birthday gathering.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jcver said:


> View attachment 3508858


Great bag!  Love Prada.


----------



## Mimmy

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous shades of blue [emoji170]



Thanks, BigCherry! [emoji170]


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Cervo loop hobo in New Light Grey with leather lanyard in Silver New metallic


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone know if Madewell has sales near the holidays?


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather


----------



## HiEndGirl

pursycat said:


> Vera Bradley Diana Satchel in Caspian Sea & Black with Siberia Pom Pom Bag Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511772
> View attachment 3511773



Love metallic shades. Gorgeous bag [emoji177]
Oh forgot to say I love the pom pom charm



Mimmy said:


> My mini Evelyne, on this beautiful Fall day! [emoji295]️Longchamp coin purse, not a perfect match to the strap, but close. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3512126



Devine TDF [emoji170] Evelyne and of course your gorgeous scenic pict!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> TGIF! My Bottega Veneta cosmetic case works as a small evening bag tonight
> cheers to my muse @Kendie26





Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh YAY YOU, my girl (my "Dr Me!")...so proud of you trying smaller like this for a bag!! No doubt you will be the most gorgeous girlie around! Have a blast & please do let me know how you like it! Is this the new chain strap you bought?





ksuromax said:


> Well, it was fine size wise. My mob and card case fit in and it was enough. I can't say anything about being gorgeous, but I can proudly say about being smart, coz we won the quiz, and that's what matters  no, it's still my DIY handmade chain



You two are so lovely! [emoji177] One day I'll surprise you both with a BV (sadly none IRL here but one day)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> You are just WAY WAY WAY too cute & chic for words!!!! LOVE everything!



Kendie you are WAY WAY WAY too sweet[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] thank you gorgeous friend [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> Lovely Pico, and great casual look, HiEndGirl!



Thank you Mimmy [emoji8] So far I've only used this bag with a casual look. I think it's the orange accessories that I find hard to dress up or maybe style of bag? Not sure [emoji848]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the yellow!
> 
> 
> Thank you Sparkletastic [emoji169] I love this yellow too. Surprisingly goes with almost everything


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Well, it was fine size wise. My mob and card case fit in and it was enough. I can't say anything about being gorgeous, but I can proudly say about being smart, coz we won the quiz, and that's what matters  no, it's still my DIY handmade chain


well of course you are BOTH smart AND gorgeous!! Congrats on winning....I'm not surprised!! Woohoo You sweet mama!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> well of course you are BOTH smart AND gorgeous!! Congrats on winning....I'm not surprised!! Woohoo You sweet mama!


 thank you dearly


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> My mini Evelyne, on this beautiful Fall day! [emoji295]️Longchamp coin purse, not a perfect match to the strap, but close. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3512126


Oh Mimmy, another dreamy photo from you....how gorgeous in every sense!!! Such a pretty color bag


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather
> View attachment 3512493


Love this style & color....1 of these days I'm going to bit the bullet & order a Massaccesi, as several of you Lovelies have amazing bags from them & pointed me in their direction!


----------



## jcver

My quilted Prada in alluminium for a rainy Milan


----------



## jcver

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag!  Love Prada.


Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

@HiEndGirl, @Kendie26 Thank you for the Evelyne and photo love! [emoji170]


----------



## msd_bags

Kendie26 said:


> Love this style & color....1 of these days I'm going to bit the bullet & order a Massaccesi, as several of you Lovelies have amazing bags from them & pointed me in their direction!



Thanks! Just drop by the thread if you need more info. [emoji1]


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry Phoebe  in salmon darwin leather


----------



## anumus

Large Gucci swing tote today


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Mulberry Phoebe  in salmon darwin leather
> 
> View attachment 3512810



I always had a soft spot for the Phoebe though I've never owned one.


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> I always had a soft spot for the Phoebe though I've never owned one.


Me too, I've only just bought this one, and although it hasn't been used there are a few marks from storage and it needs some breaking in


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Me too, I've only just bought this one, and although it hasn't been used there are a few marks from storage and it needs some breaking in



That's the thing with Mulberry leather, it really does look better with age


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo loop hobo in New Light Grey with leather lanyard in Silver New metallic
> 
> View attachment 3512338


Yummazing


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> My mini Evelyne, on this beautiful Fall day! [emoji295]️Longchamp coin purse, not a perfect match to the strap, but close. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3512126


What a beautiful shot!!! Gorgeous colours


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in Navy pebbled leather
> View attachment 3512493


Fabulous leather!!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Mulberry Phoebe  in salmon darwin leather
> 
> View attachment 3512810



This is a cool looking bag, Pessie! [emoji41]


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> What a beautiful shot!!! Gorgeous colours



Thanks, ksuromax!


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> This is a cool looking bag, Pessie! [emoji41]


Thank you very much Mimmy!


----------



## bagloverny

Trying on clothes at Anthropologie today with my Celine belt bag!


----------



## liz_

My Chanel backpack today


----------



## HiEndGirl

jcver said:


> View attachment 3512656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My quilted Prada in alluminium for a rainy Milan



Gorgeous Prada!


----------



## jcver

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous Prada!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> My Chanel backpack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513092


prettiest backpack I've ever laid eyes on!! Go liz!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3513034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on clothes at Anthropologie today with my Celine belt bag!


I've always been a fan of this Celine style & it looks incredible on you!! Love your dress & all the clothes in background! I might have to go online to see  that sleeveless/tank on the right side!!


----------



## jcver

Off to the church with my Chloè Marcie whipstitched


----------



## Mimmy

liz_ said:


> My Chanel backpack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513092



Stunning backpack, liz! The charm looks perfect too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

jcver said:


> View attachment 3513644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the church with my Chloè Marcie whipstitched



[emoji7] love red! Stunning bag


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Mini Natasha, also serving as my cat's napping buddy [emoji173]️


----------



## Martini0317

Off to brunch with my marron cognac balenciaga city. Don't take her out as much as I should but I still love her


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga City


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20 for the weekend


----------



## Sparkletastic

eehlers said:


> MbMJ Mini Natasha, also serving as my cat's napping buddy [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3513727


Nice bag and I love your kitty!! 


Martini0317 said:


> Off to brunch with my marron cognac balenciaga city. Don't take her out as much as I should but I still love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513864


Beautiful color!!  Lovely!


----------



## Arlene619

Going out with my hubby, grabbing some lunch then a movie. Loving the extra hour of sleep!! [emoji16]


----------



## shoppermomof4

Taking my sweet kelly to the movie [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

jcver said:


> View attachment 3513644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to the church with my Chloè Marcie whipstitched


Leather is amazing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga city and bracelet


----------



## jcver

ksuromax said:


> Leather is amazing!!!


It is! So buttery soft


----------



## jcver

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7] love red! Stunning bag


Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga city and bracelet



Stunning bag and look, ksuromax! Love the bright pops of yellow! [emoji169]


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Stunning bag and look, ksuromax! Love the bright pops of yellow! [emoji169]


----------



## missdeha

BigCherry said:


> Love the way you put your colours together [emoji173]️



Thank you...[emoji5]


----------



## liz_

Kendie26 said:


> prettiest backpack I've ever laid eyes on!! Go liz!





Mimmy said:


> Stunning backpack, liz! The charm looks perfect too!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SuzieSueSure

kkfiregirl said:


> View attachment 3488261



What is this? It's beautiful!! [emoji7]


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Besace Rosebery


----------



## Dmurphy1

My LV Epi vertical lockit !!!


----------



## amanda_a_

My Chanel flap bag


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outting with my new grey caviar classic flap-chameleon color as it takes on blue undertones in light


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Epi vertical lockit !!!


Lovely!! I've never seen this bag before & I love your chain/charm adornments Dmurphy!


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3514729
> 
> 
> My Chanel flap bag


so very pretty & chic....totally love your bracelets too! (funny just seeing yours because I just posted my new flap bag today right under yours!)


----------



## amanda_a_

Kendie26 said:


> so very pretty & chic....totally love your bracelets too! (funny just seeing yours because I just posted my new flap bag today right under yours!)



I love the color of your bag


----------



## Kendie26

amanda_a_ said:


> I love the color of your bag


Aw, thank you dear...I just got her last week. Have taken lots of pics & the color looks so very different in various light


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting with my new grey caviar classic flap-chameleon color as it takes on blue undertones in light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514789
> View attachment 3514790


Beautiful, I just love how the color morphs depending on the light !!! Enjoy it you lucky girl


----------



## Martini0317

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3514729
> 
> 
> My Chanel flap bag



Been lusting for this bag for a while! Just can't justify another flap when I already don't use the one I have [emoji17]


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting with my new grey caviar classic flap-chameleon color as it takes on blue undertones in light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514789
> View attachment 3514790


Another beauty!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Aura in forest merinos leather and dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji177]


----------



## beachkaka

Loving this tiny baby, just fit my essential.


----------



## ksuromax

beachkaka said:


> Loving this tiny baby, just fit my essential.
> View attachment 3515134


What a great lil cutie!!!!! And gorgeous colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting with my new grey caviar classic flap-chameleon color as it takes on blue undertones in light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514789
> View attachment 3514790


what a magic transformation!! such a chameleon colour  i bet it goes with literally everything!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet


this might be my favorite style BV with that handle (is this also called Cervo?) Really love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> this might be my favorite style BV with that handle (is this also called Cervo?) Really love it!


Cervo is the type of leather, deerskin
i am not sure this model had any particular name 
it's absolutely not-from-this-world leather.... and it's a bottomless pit  my washing machine fits in perfectly


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what a magic transformation!! such a chameleon colour  i bet it goes with literally everything!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful, I just love how the color morphs depending on the light !!! Enjoy it you lucky girl





Venessa84 said:


> Another beauty!


Thanks much dear ladies! Yes, the color morphing is crazy cool Dmurphy & it does go with so much of my wardrobe ksuromax. It's such a versatile color


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Cervo is the type of leather, deerskin
> i am not sure this model had any particular name
> it's absolutely not-from-this-world leather.... and it's a bottomless pit  my washing machine fits in perfectly


OMG see how much I DON'T know (cervo) about BV!!! I like this style with that shoulder handle....it's different than some of your other BV's like your avatar (i think!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OMG see how much I DON'T know (cervo) about BV!!! I like this style with that shoulder handle....it's different than some of your other BV's like your avatar (i think!)


yes, it's different
it was a special 2010 edition with purple suede lining
it doesn't have any closure, just self-folding top, but because it's so big and soft it's pretty safe to wear


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Haven't carried this in years! My five year old new lock.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Arlene619 said:


> Going out with my hubby, grabbing some lunch then a movie. Loving the extra hour of sleep!! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3513954



This is a dream boy!



amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3514729
> 
> 
> My Chanel flap bag



Love the lighter colour! Nice change from the usual black Chanel 



Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting with my new grey caviar classic flap-chameleon color as it takes on blue undertones in light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514789
> View attachment 3514790



Congrats! Kendie on your new addition [emoji177] Looks fabulous!! 


Absolutely love seeing these Chanel beauties! I'm living vicariously through you all [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga city and bracelet





ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta bag, belt and sandals + Balenciaga bracelet



I love both these looks ksuromax and you know I love the arm candy...the coordinating nail polish ~ spot on!!! [emoji106]

Sorry lovely ksuromax [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji324]


----------



## HiEndGirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Haven't carried this in years! My five year old new lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515368



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this looks so soft and lush!!!!


----------



## aksaiyo

Broken in 09 black Balenciaga City!


----------



## HiEndGirl

beachkaka said:


> Loving this tiny baby, just fit my essential.
> View attachment 3515134



Very similar to my GUCCI mini disco! Love this style of bag although wishing mine was a little bigger. Is this dark purple? 



tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Aura in forest merinos leather and dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji177]
> View attachment 3515129



Love the gunmetal hardware with this bag. Great combo


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Epi vertical lockit !!!



Lovely bag. I have the neverfull and Alma BB in epi. Such a great leather. Looks fabulous for years and so easy to care for.


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> I love both these looks Kendie and you know I love the arm candy...the coordinating nail polish ~ spot on!!! [emoji106]


Since you quote my on both posts i presume it does address to me  tho i am not @Kendie26 but ksuromax  
Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Since you quote my on both posts i presume it does address to me  tho i am not @Kendie26 but ksuromax
> Thank you, Darlin'



Haha so sorry ksuromax!! I had just read Kendie responses to you so had that in my head!!  [emoji51][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

aksaiyo said:


> Broken in 09 black Balenciaga City!
> View attachment 3515376


it's simply fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Haha so sorry ksuromax!! I had just read Kendie responses to you so had that in my head!!  [emoji51][emoji8]


i don't mind


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Since you quote my on both posts i presume it does address to me  tho i am not @Kendie26 but ksuromax
> Thank you, Darlin'



Edited update!!  [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

This is what's happens when I'm on tpf and trying to get kids to bed... distracted from both tasks


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> This is what's happens when I'm on tpf and trying to get kids to bed... distracted from both tasks


welcome to the club 
multi-tasking Mums rule!!


----------



## amanda_a_

Heading out with the birkin to go vote than do some shopping


----------



## jcver

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3515455
> 
> 
> Heading out with the birkin to go vote than do some shopping


Wow


----------



## Molly0




----------



## shoppermomof4

My sweet chanel[emoji173]️ at docs office


----------



## Sparkletastic

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3515455
> 
> 
> Heading out with the birkin to go vote than do some shopping



This looks great on you! May I ask what size Birkin and how tall you are?


----------



## amanda_a_

Sparkletastic said:


> This looks great on you! May I ask what size Birkin and how tall you are?



It's a 35 cm and I'm 5'6


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> This is a dream boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lighter colour! Nice change from the usual black Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Kendie on your new addition [emoji177] Looks fabulous!!
> 
> 
> Absolutely love seeing these Chanel beauties! I'm living vicariously through you all [emoji7]


thanks kindly HiEndGirl & I'm now seeing your other posts w/ ksuromax from earlier...


----------



## Kendie26

aksaiyo said:


> Broken in 09 black Balenciaga City!
> View attachment 3515376


ah yes! so I just read your comment in Bal thread....as we are exact bag twins from same year & you are right, ours do look very different indeed...but both are equally fabulous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

amanda_a_ said:


> It's a 35 cm and I'm 5'6


Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> thanks kindly HiEndGirl & I'm now seeing your other posts w/ ksuromax from earlier...



[emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

shoppermomof4 said:


> My sweet chanel[emoji173]️ at docs office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515740



I'm loving seeing all the colourful Chanel bags lately.  [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3516174



Wow this is a fabulous Longchamp! What is that finish?!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Inspired today by previous post @beachkaka

My GUCCI mini disco cross-body in deep purple which I picked up a few years ago in a sale. I haven't used this bag in forever mainly because is so small (child range), but I think I'm finding a revived love for this little cutie [emoji171]. Fitted all my personal essentials for the day and teamed with my work tote for the big boring stuff.  Sorry I got excited with the photos with this bag out and about again [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

shoppermomof4 said:


> My sweet chanel[emoji173]️ at docs office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515740


what a great pop of colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

Still with my China Blue cervo Bottega Veneta, i can't have enough of this leather.... Pairing today with a matching navy blue Balenciaga ME bracelet


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Inspired today by previous post @beachkaka
> 
> My GUCCI mini disco cross-body in deep purple which I picked up a few years ago in a sale. I haven't used this bag in forever mainly because is so small (child range), but I think I'm finding a revived love for this little cutie [emoji171]. Fitted all my personal essentials for the day and teamed with my work tote for the big boring stuff.  Sorry I got excited with the photos with this bag out and about again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3516190
> 
> View attachment 3516191
> 
> View attachment 3516192


Oh Wow that Gucci Disco color is freakin' FABULOUS! So glad you decided to give her a whirl & post her....perfectly paired w/ your pretty skirt, which i !


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Still with my China Blue cervo Bottega Veneta, i can't have enough of this leather.... Pairing today with a matching navy blue Balenciaga ME bracelet


hey now girlfriend, is this same as yesterday because I thought yours was black....this pic is incredible w/ that beautiful blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> hey now girlfriend, is this same as yesterday because I thought yours was black....this pic is incredible w/ that beautiful blue!


yes, it's the same  China Blue with purple lining 
leather is incredible


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Still with my China Blue cervo Bottega Veneta, i can't have enough of this leather.... Pairing today with a matching navy blue Balenciaga ME bracelet



This looks like such a soft comfy bag to carry [emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Oh Wow that Gucci Disco color is freakin' FABULOUS! So glad you decided to give her a whirl & post her....perfectly paired w/ your pretty skirt, which i !



Awww thanks gorgeous Kendie [emoji254] Me too! I think I'll be using this bag more often now.


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Inspired today by previous post @beachkaka
> 
> My GUCCI mini disco cross-body in deep purple which I picked up a few years ago in a sale. I haven't used this bag in forever mainly because is so small (child range), but I think I'm finding a revived love for this little cutie [emoji171]. Fitted all my personal essentials for the day and teamed with my work tote for the big boring stuff.  Sorry I got excited with the photos with this bag out and about again [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3516190
> 
> View attachment 3516191
> 
> View attachment 3516192



Great small Gucci, HiEndGirl! Thanks for the inspiration from this look too. I currently use a Milly tote for work, but think that I will look for a LC tote now. I love to use the small/medium Le Pliage's for rainy weather, and I think that a large one would be nice as a work tote!


----------



## MDSB

Using this today at work. [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> Today I'm carrying my black Togo Kelly 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511746


Loooove this classic black but gorgeous

Sent from my Pixel XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Livia1

shoppermomof4 said:


> My sweet chanel[emoji173]️ at docs office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515740



Gorgeous colour [emoji108]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Jumbo today.


----------



## Livia1

Woah! I'm all for big pics but that's insane! So sorry  (I can't edit)


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Swagger 15 today:


----------



## Pessie

MDSB said:


> View attachment 3516293
> 
> 
> Using this today at work. [emoji7]


So simple, and just gorgeous


----------



## BlueCherry

Livia1 said:


> Woah! I'm all for big pics but that's insane! So sorry  (I can't edit)



Don't apologise, that's a lip smacking photo [emoji23]


----------



## Livia1

BigCherry said:


> Don't apologise, that's a lip smacking photo [emoji23]



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange - perfect for the rain


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> Great small Gucci, HiEndGirl! Thanks for the inspiration from this look too. I currently use a Milly tote for work, but think that I will look for a LC tote now. I love to use the small/medium Le Pliage's for rainy weather, and I think that a large one would be nice as a work tote!



Thanks Mimmy. Highly recommend this LC tote for work. I don't have to baby it at all and can literally throw everything in (lunch, brolly paperwork etc). Plus if the rain suddenly hits then my smaller handbag has some protection in there too. Happy LC shopping [emoji6]


----------



## HiEndGirl

MDSB said:


> View attachment 3516293
> 
> 
> Using this today at work. [emoji7]



[emoji7] The Garden Party in on my very long wish list. Gorgeous.


----------



## HiEndGirl

So after taking my neglected GUCCI disco out yesterday and finding new joy from it I decided I'd try the same today with another neglected bag. 

My LV Artsy MM which I LOVE the look and feel but never use as it's a bit heavy (and maybe looks too big on my frame?).  Sadly have been thinking of trading it in for a new love so this is sort of a chance to prove me wrong.




So home from work and realised not suitable as a work tote [emoji20] strike 1...small trip over Xmas to my parents so I'll see if I can use it as a travel tote.


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Jumbo today.
> 
> View attachment 3516338





Livia1 said:


> Woah! I'm all for big pics but that's insane! So sorry  (I can't edit)


Not insane at all...LOVE the big pics &  your classic jumbo & that cappucino.....why are there no cool places near me that make pretty cups of coffee like that?!!!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Coach Swagger 15 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516500


what a beautiful, artistic photo! I adore the swagger bag & your color is THE BEST (imho!)...so so so gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> So after taking my neglected GUCCI disco out yesterday and finding new joy from it I decided I'd try the same today with another neglected bag.
> 
> My LV Artsy MM which I LOVE the look and feel but never use as it's a bit heavy (and maybe looks too big on my frame?).  Sadly have been thinking of trading it in for a new love so this is sort of a chance to prove me wrong.
> 
> View attachment 3517023
> 
> 
> So home from work and realised not suitable as a work tote [emoji20] strike 1...small trip over Xmas to my parents so I'll see if I can use it as a travel tote.


You look gorgeous as usual! I don't think it looks too large on that lovely frame of yours & I always liked this Artsy style but sorry if it's too heavy & didn't work for you as a tote. I've certaintly had that happen with a few bags that I thought I'd love & it's such a shame when it doesn't work out.


----------



## Yuki85

Today with my speedy 35 [emoji7] 




Speedys are THE work horse for me!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> You look gorgeous as usual! I don't think it looks too large on that lovely frame of yours & I always liked this Artsy style but sorry if it's too heavy & didn't work for you as a tote. I've certaintly had that happen with a few bags that I thought I'd love & it's such a shame when it doesn't work out.



Thanks Kendie. Always so sweet [emoji177] I have quite a long wish list (courtesy of tpf [emoji12]) so if this one doesn't pick up over the next few uses I'll have to say goodbye. Just sad as I purchased this with my very good friend when I relocated I still remember getting it. Although truth be told I was a little unsure then but it's so beautiful I forgot the golden rule form follows function or in bag terms cost per wear [emoji857]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Yuki85 said:


> Today with my speedy 35 [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3517048
> 
> 
> Speedys are THE work horse for me!!!



My speedy is my work horse always go to bag too!! Yours is looking fab on your desk [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

HiEndGirl said:


> My speedy is my work horse always go to bag too!! Yours is looking fab on your desk [emoji4]


 Many thanks. which speedy to you have?


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> what a beautiful, artistic photo! I adore the swagger bag & your color is THE BEST (imho!)...so so so gorgeous!


Thank you!  The color is outside the norm for me (pink, grey, or pale blue) and I'm so glad I took the plunge.  It's perfect for fall and subtle while distinct.


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Not insane at all...LOVE the big pics &  your classic jumbo & that cappucino.....why are there no cool places near me that make pretty cups of coffee like that?!!!



Thank you so much! 
Sorry you have no place near you that servwes pretty coffee but as long as you can get a GOOD cup of coffee, right?


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Sorry you have no place near you that servwes pretty coffee but as long as you can get a GOOD cup of coffee, right?



Yes, well said woman!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

My chevron reissue (226 size). Happy Thursday everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

Haven't carried this 5 year old beauty in a little while
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ferragamo Sofia in python houndstooth


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> My chevron reissue (226 size). Happy Thursday everyone![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517229



Sooooooo pretty


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Sooooooo pretty



Thank you sweet Livia! I'm still dreaming of your pretty coffee/cappuccino from earlier!


----------



## edith_mne

At work with a Givenchy Antigona tote and Valentino glamlock -- I was in a rush this morning so I didn't get to consolidate and just use the tote. 
View attachment 3517433


----------



## HiEndGirl

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks. which speedy to you have?



I have the speedy 25 in DA.  It's seems to match everything and just the right size for me too. I wish I kept better care of the handles though ~ a few too many water stains [emoji20]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks. which speedy to you have?



I have the speedy 25 in DA.  It's seems to match everything and just the right size for me too. I wish I kept better care of the handles though ~ a few too many water stains [emoji20]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> My chevron reissue (226 size). Happy Thursday everyone![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517229



Fabulous style today!!! That coat TDF and chevron combo [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous style today!!! That coat TDF and chevron combo [emoji7]


thanks so very much HiEndGirl!! I do have a "special thing going on" w/ my chevron (ha)...always love seeing your fab pics!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my blue Ferragamo  [emoji170]prettied up with my H twilly and charm [emoji172]. Went for lunch with my SIL and a quick spot of window shopping (my wish list keeps growing [emoji30]Too much [emoji7] in the Chanel and Dior stores [emoji13]).


----------



## ksuromax

I've prettied up my blue baby as well, tho in a tiny bit more funny way  
Happy weekend!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> I've prettied up my blue baby as well, tho in a tiny bit more funny way
> Happy weekend!



Haha love it!! I actually looked at a teddy bear bag charm today. We must be on the same wavelength [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my blue Ferragamo  [emoji170]prettied up with my H twilly and charm [emoji172]. Went for lunch with my SIL and a quick spot of window shopping (my wish list keeps growing [emoji30]Too much [emoji7] in the Chanel and Dior stores [emoji13]).
> 
> View attachment 3518004





ksuromax said:


> I've prettied up my blue baby as well, tho in a tiny bit more funny way
> Happy weekend!



Beautiful blue, babies, HiEndGirl and ksuromax!
I should pretty my bags up more often!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful blue, babies, HiEndGirl and ksuromax!
> I should pretty my bags up more often!


I was JUST going to say this same thing on both of their gorgeous blues (you read my mind dear Mimmy!)


@ksuromax @HiEndGirl


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful blue, babies, HiEndGirl and ksuromax!
> I should pretty my bags up more often!





Kendie26 said:


> I was JUST going to say this same thing on both of their gorgeous blues (you read my mind dear Mimmy!)
> 
> 
> @ksuromax @HiEndGirl



Haha! Thank you lovelies [emoji307] I'm addicted to bag charms along with all my other addictions  [emoji51]


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks to all


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga  Papier Mini A4


----------



## pmburk

Coach Legacy Rory today


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga  Papier Mini A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518156



What a beautiful neutral Bal, Kendie. Love the "study in neutrals" photo too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga  Papier Mini A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518156



Great pict! A beautiful neutral


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> What a beautiful neutral Bal, Kendie. Love the "study in neutrals" photo too!





HiEndGirl said:


> Great pict! A beautiful neutral


Aw, thank you sweet gals!! I do appreciate it & I absolutely am a neutral lover, tried & true. Happy weekend all


----------



## carterazo

Pulled put an oldie but goodie.
Cole Haan triple zip satchel


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Pulled put an oldie but goodie.
> Cole Haan triple zip satchel
> View attachment 3518600



This is a beauty, carterazo. The leather looks divine!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> This is a beauty, carterazo. The leather looks divine!


Thank you! Yes the leather is really great.


----------



## amanda_a_

Took my new birkin out to go wine tasting


----------



## HiEndGirl

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3518857
> 
> 
> Took my new birkin out to go wine tasting



Both you and your bag looking fabulous! The perfect accessory for the occasion [emoji485]


----------



## Rani

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga  Papier Mini A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518156



Beautiful bag, is it an open top bag?


----------



## Sartorial1

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3505857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot get enough of my new Celine belt bag!


Beautiful and timeless...can you share the color?


----------



## Kendie26

Rani said:


> Beautiful bag, is it an open top bag?


Hi Rani & thank you.....yes, this Bal style of mini Papier A4 zip around IS an open top. It's great for easy access but I know it's not for everyone


----------



## Kendie26

Mr Boy needs out today [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3518857
> 
> 
> Took my new birkin out to go wine tasting


Oo lovely! Is that a B25? Parchemin togo?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Took my classic & trusty Brea MM out to the casino. Im loving all out "tcotch-ing" my bags[emoji177]  so fun[emoji12]


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Mr Boy needs out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519162



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## 19flowers

LV SC PM Jasper


----------



## bagloverny

Sartorial1 said:


> Beautiful and timeless...can you share the color?



Thanks, it's light taupe!


----------



## gswpurse

bringing my new cutie out today...the changeable flap is really a brilliant feature!


----------



## liz_

Today at the drag races with my Chanel backpack


----------



## Amazona

My dynamic duo for an overnight trip: Mulberry Ledbury in Olive and Ju-Ju Be Be Right Backpack in Duchess print. Love them both!


----------



## Livia1

19flowers said:


> LV SC PM Jasper
> 
> View attachment 3519455




Beautiful [emoji108]


----------



## jcver

Off to the church with my Bottega Veneta Intrecciolussion


----------



## Mimmy

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3519612
> 
> bringing my new cutie out today...the changeable flap is really a brilliant feature!



Beautiful bag, gswpurse! So cool that the flap can be changed!


----------



## Dmurphy1

liz_ said:


> Today at the drag races with my Chanel backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519642


This is gorgeous and looks amazing on you !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Mr Boy needs out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519162


Classic and beautiful, as always Kendie !!!


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Classic and beautiful, as always Kendie !!!


You are both so sweet...thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes


Rocking it!


----------



## Mimmy

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes



Not lazy at all, jadeaymanalac. No reason to change handbags, when your bag and your look are perfection!


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes


Flawless as always !!!! You look fantastic !


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes



I'm with my girl Dmurphy1 ... FLAWLESS as she so eloquently put it!
You never disappoint dearest jadeaymanalac!![emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji322][emoji182]
@Dmurphy1


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Thank you girls!  You're all so sweet.


----------



## Venessa84

Alma BB in denim


----------



## Dmurphy1

Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB in denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520092


Beautiful bag and picture !!!


----------



## Shakilano1

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Kendie! I was a bit lazy over the summer, and didn't change bags very often. I am hoping that participating on this thread, will help me do a better job of rotating my bags! [emoji848] [emoji162] [emoji8]



I have a rule of changing handbags once a week. A weekly rotation to make sure I use all my handbags


----------



## meowmix318

liz_ said:


> Today at the drag races with my Chanel backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519642



Love


----------



## bagloverny

My Celine belt bag sitting pretty in our new chair from West Elm


----------



## gswpurse

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, gswpurse! So cool that the flap can be changed!


Thank you Mimmy! I'm thinking of getting new flaps every season...they have different colour every season for the body too.


----------



## Pinksweater

My weekend bag is the LV Pochette and my workhorse is the Speedy 30


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Mr Boy needs out today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519162



I find this chevron boy so amazing!



PurseOnFleek said:


> Took my classic & trusty Brea MM out to the casino. Im loving all out "tcotch-ing" my bags[emoji177]  so fun[emoji12]



Loving the fluffy charm. Super cute![emoji177]



liz_ said:


> Today at the drag races with my Chanel backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519642



Gorgeous backpack[emoji7]



jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes



I'm with all the other tpf comments...you rock every bag you post!! Just amazing styling and photography shots [emoji173]️



Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB in denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520092



Love the Alma BB bag (I have it in red) This tonal blue [emoji170]



bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3520465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Celine belt bag sitting pretty in our new chair from West Elm



Such a super classy bag


----------



## Kendie26

many thanks @HiEndGirl ..."he" is a special Boy as the pleats are a combo of both calf & lambskin....he is called "Pleated Boy" but yet has the look of chevron that I so love


----------



## teebeebee

At work earlier today. [emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes


Really, really like this, first time I've seen it


----------



## Pessie




----------



## ccbaggirl89

my vintage chanel kelly


----------



## Pessie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my vintage chanel kelly
> 
> View attachment 3520943


Beautiful, elegant bag - do you know when it dates from?


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my vintage chanel kelly
> 
> View attachment 3520943



What a precious vintage Chanel!! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3520806



Classic, timeless elegance! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pessie said:


> Beautiful, elegant bag - do you know when it dates from?


yes...she just turned 21, she dates from late 1995 and is a 4-series


----------



## Pessie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes...she just turned 21, she dates from late 1995 and is a 4-series


Well she's carrying her age beautifully


----------



## Mimmy

It's not always sunny where I live! [emoji941]


My Picotin Lock bag and Minuet au Faubourg scarf to brighten up the blustery day. [emoji3]


----------



## Molly0

Little Phillip Lim today


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> It's not always sunny where I live! [emoji941]
> View attachment 3521249
> 
> My Picotin Lock bag and Minuet au Faubourg scarf to brighten up the blustery day. [emoji3]



Freaking AMAZING pic dearest Mimmy... you are so artistic my dear! Glorious bag & scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Freaking AMAZING pic dearest Mimmy... you are so artistic my dear! Glorious bag & scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji8]



Aww, you are so kind, Kendie! Thank you for the lovely compliment, and thank you for being such a positive and kind soul on tPF! [emoji3][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## sonaturallyme

teebeebee said:


> At work earlier today. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3520794


I love the bag charms! So fun


----------



## DizzyFairy

My most recent purchase. Hermes La bag..

I have been using it for work every day


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Aww, you are so kind, Kendie! Thank you for the lovely compliment, and thank you for being such a positive and kind soul on tPF! [emoji3][emoji7][emoji8]


Oh my goodness, thank you sweet Mimmy but BACK AT YOU & then some! You are an angel & a true pleasure.....just adore all of the sweetest tPF'rs!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Goyard St Louis GM in navy. I've been carrying it everyday since I bought it one month ago [emoji173]️


----------



## aundria17




----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3521827



Such pretty color combo [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji254]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in mineral


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Pulled put an oldie but goodie.
> Cole Haan triple zip satchel
> View attachment 3518600


The color is amazing and the leather looks so yummy.


----------



## SEWDimples

gswpurse said:


> Thank you Mimmy! I'm thinking of getting new flaps every season...they have different colour every season for the body too.


I really like this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3521827





carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in mineral
> View attachment 3522389


Love the Rogue. Great bags and great colors!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Love the Rogue. Great bags and great colors!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta messenger in plume and karung leather + Balenciaga fluo bracelet + TOD's flats


----------



## gswpurse

mini metropolis again...


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta messenger in plume and karung leather + Balenciaga fluo bracelet + TOD's flats


Love your pops of happy colors & I don't recall seeing your cool messenger....i dig it!! Love those Tod's on your tootsies!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3522546
> 
> mini metropolis again...


This bag looks super cool & love your sandals too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

teebeebee said:


> At work earlier today. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3520794



Lovely collection! [emoji177]



ccbaggirl89 said:


> my vintage chanel kelly
> 
> View attachment 3520943



Gorgeous vintage, thanks for sharing! [emoji173]️



Mimmy said:


> It's not always sunny where I live! [emoji941]
> View attachment 3521249
> 
> My Picotin Lock bag and Minuet au Faubourg scarf to brighten up the blustery day. [emoji3]



Lovely shot Mimmy! We are bag twins [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3521827



This is so gorgeous!! [emoji254][emoji259][emoji253]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta messenger in plume and karung leather + Balenciaga fluo bracelet + TOD's flats



Agree. Love your pop of colour and I noticed the dream catcher charm ~ Fabulous styling! ksuromax!


----------



## HiEndGirl

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3522546
> 
> mini metropolis again...



I really like to two tone of this bag [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely collection! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous vintage, thanks for sharing! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot Mimmy! We are bag twins [emoji4]



Thanks, HiEndGirl! I am finding the Pico to be a great grab and go bag.


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522570



Love this look, HiEndGirl! The bag, the skirt the shoes, all beautiful! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, HiEndGirl! I am finding the Pico to be a great grab and go bag.



Agree...so easy to carry too!



Mimmy said:


> Love this look, HiEndGirl! The bag, the skirt the shoes, all beautiful! [emoji177]



Aww thanks Mimmy! One of my favorite skirts [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## FancyPants77

HiEndGirl said:


> Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522570



What a beautiful color!! Looks great on you


----------



## HiEndGirl

FancyPants77 said:


> What a beautiful color!! Looks great on you



Thanks FancyPants77! [emoji177] it's such a pretty soft pink but it has a little shine to in IRL.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HiEndGirl said:


> Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522570



Love the bag & the shoes![emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522570


Great look!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love your pops of happy colors & I don't recall seeing your cool messenger....i dig it!! Love those Tod's on your tootsies!


Thank you  
i revealed it in BV sub-forum, quite a while ago


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> i revealed it in BV sub-forum, quite a while ago


aha....I need to go visit your BV-land, dear BV Queen Supreme as I haven't stopped by over there in a long time! YOu look GREAT!!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Outdoors with my Dior tote. Love this bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522570


OhLaLa....very pretty & ethereal...LOVE it ALL!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love the bag & the shoes![emoji177]





ksuromax said:


> Great look!





Kendie26 said:


> OhLaLa....very pretty & ethereal...LOVE it ALL!!!



Thanks lovely tpf friends [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Minimalist today to go to work. My LV Alma BB [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> Minimalist today to go to work. My LV Alma BB [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3523605



Looks really pretty with the chain adornment [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Minimalist today to go to work. My LV Alma BB [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3523605


Awww i love the Alma BB(on my wishlist). How you fit all your things for work in this bag? Or downsized everything just so you could take this lovely thing to work [emoji13]  [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Minimalist today to go to work. My LV Alma BB [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3523605


GORGEOUS! Beautiful! Stunning & then some....I so want a fab true RED bag like your beauty!! You look fab!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach Legacy Courtenay with Winky [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

BigCherry said:


> Looks really pretty with the chain adornment [emoji4]



Thanks BigCherry [emoji177]. I pretty much always dress my bags with a charm [emoji4] (another addiction lol)


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Awww i love the Alma BB(on my wishlist). How you fit all your things for work in this bag? Or downsized everything just so you could take this lovely thing to work [emoji13]  [emoji6]



Oh I hope you get one! (Enabler sorry [emoji51][emoji12]) This is such a cute little stylish bag.  I was having a half day at work so was able to scale down with essentials. Plus my purse/wallet is half size, or I use my card holder. Normally when I'm working and taking a small bag I'll also carry my LONGCHAMP tote with me for lunch, paperwork, brolly, other big stuff etc but didn't need to today. The BB surprisingly fits more then you would think. There is a LV Alma BB thread with great picts of what users are fitting in them. You should check it out so you can have some reference to make sure it would work for you. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> GORGEOUS! Beautiful! Stunning & then some....I so want a fab true RED bag like your beauty!! You look fab!



Thanks lovely Kendi26!! You are always so sweet [emoji177][emoji259]. I do love this little red bag and the SHW with charm is perfect combo for me. (I find I can use this bag for very different occasions too ~ work, date night, girls night or if I want rock star too)


----------



## HiEndGirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Coach Legacy Courtenay with Winky [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3523744



Love the winky charm!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918



Right back at you!!! GORGEOUS! Beautiful! Stunning & then some.... wow this truly is the holy grail. Chanel tweed IMO is the ultimate and it looks fabulous on you. So happy for you! :squeezy hug:


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks lovely Kendi26!! You are always so sweet [emoji177][emoji259]. I do love this little red bag and the SHW with charm is perfect combo for me. (I find I can use this bag for very different occasions too ~ work, date night, girls night or if I want rock star too)





HiEndGirl said:


> Right back at you!!! GORGEOUS! Beautiful! Stunning & then some.... wow this truly is the holy grail. Chanel tweed IMO is the ultimate and it looks fabulous on you. So happy for you! :squeezy hug:


Ha, I love it....YOU are a ROCK STAR my dear!!! You are right, your red baby is perfect for SO many different occasions.....love it!
Thanks much for your kind words on my new tweed babe....way back when I first was exposed to Chanel, it was tweed that got me & made me fall in love so whenever I think of Chanel, tweed pops into my mind first so I'm thrilled to be lucky enough to have this reissue. Thanks again!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918



Now, I don't usually like tweed bags but this is really pretty. The colours and hardware are a perfect match.
Many congrats on getting your HG!


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Now, I don't usually like tweed bags but this is really pretty. The colours and hardware are a perfect match.
> Many congrats on getting your HG!



[emoji8]Thank you sweet Livia! I'm a total sucker over tweed ... & it's my favorite chain...here's closeup of color. Thanks for kind words. My best to you [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue
> View attachment 3524039



Totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this carterazo... cool shape/style & oh that blue!! [emoji170]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Saint Laurent Shopper Tote with my generic monster charm. Technically was my bag choice yesterday just had a busy day with appointments and forgot to post.


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Totally [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this carterazo... cool shape/style & oh that blue!! [emoji170]


Thank you!
Your HG is a beauty! Enjoy [emoji253]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918



Stunning bag, Kendie! Major congrats on this purchase! [emoji7] [emoji170] [emoji8]


----------



## jcver

Miu miu hobo for today


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> Your HG is a beauty! Enjoy [emoji253]





Mimmy said:


> Stunning bag, Kendie! Major congrats on this purchase! [emoji7] [emoji170] [emoji8]


Warm thank you's to you both I am very smitten with this one


----------



## HiEndGirl

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue
> View attachment 3524039



I love this blue colour!! Gorgeous bag [emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

jcver said:


> View attachment 3524428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu miu hobo for today



So happy to see your mIu mIu. I have a pair of ballet flats and the leather is so super super soft. I'm guessing this bag is too. Thanks for sharing [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Saint Laurent Shopper Tote with my generic monster charm. Technically was my bag choice yesterday just had a busy day with appointments and forgot to post.



Looking great PurseOnfleek! Love the charm


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ready to go to my son's yr 12 senior graduation with my Pico 18 [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Ready to go to my son's yr 12 senior graduation with my Pico 18 [emoji4]
> View attachment 3524521


Oooh!!!! what a LADY!!!  
you look fab, Darlin'!!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue
> View attachment 3524039


Gorgeous blue!!! very beautiful bag


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous blue!!! very beautiful bag


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Ready to go to my son's yr 12 senior graduation with my Pico 18 [emoji4]
> View attachment 3524521


So very pretty! Adore your dress....you look smashing & I love your Picotin (it's my fave H bag!) Happy graduation to your son!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Saint Laurent Shopper Tote with my generic monster charm. Technically was my bag choice yesterday just had a busy day with appointments and forgot to post.


You look so stylish & chic....Major Congratulations on your upcoming birth!!!


----------



## jcver

HiEndGirl said:


> So happy to see your mIu mIu. I have a pair of ballet flats and the leather is so super super soft. I'm guessing this bag is too. Thanks for sharing [emoji4][emoji173]️


Hi thank you @HiEndGirl. Yes it is but the flaw is, it's too heavy bec of the hardware. That's why i seldom carry it


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> You look so stylish & chic....Major Congratulations on your upcoming birth!!!


Thankyou[emoji1] . About 3 weeks or less to go!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou[emoji1] . About 3 weeks or less to go!



Oooo tick tock [emoji322][emoji776][emoji790]the countdown is ON!! [emoji256]


----------



## Kendie26

My Celine micro Luggage in color dark taupe [emoji4]Happy weekend gang!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Oooh!!!! what a LADY!!!
> you look fab, Darlin'!!





Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty! Adore your dress....you look smashing & I love your Picotin (it's my fave H bag!) Happy graduation to your son!



Thank you my gorgeous TPF friends [emoji8]. I don't get to wear this dress much as I usually save it for special occasions but I think I need to get it out more. Such a busy emotional week [emoji4][emoji20]for us all for my boy finishing school but a lovely ceremony.

@kendie ~ my only H bag (not allowed any more lol) and love how easy this bag is dressed up or down [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

jcver said:


> Hi thank you @HiEndGirl. Yes it is but the flaw is, it's too heavy bec of the hardware. That's why i seldom carry it



That's a shame..similar experience with my LV Artsy too heavy so hardly use it. I'm trying to make better choices (not always succeed-some things look to pretty) but sometimes you don't really know until you have had the bag for a while if it's going to work for you.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> My Celine micro Luggage in color dark taupe [emoji4]Happy weekend gang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524702
> View attachment 3524703



Love seeing the Celine bags on tpf. Love the colour and style!


----------



## Mimmy

PurseOnFleek said:


> Saint Laurent Shopper Tote with my generic monster charm. Technically was my bag choice yesterday just had a busy day with appointments and forgot to post.



You look great, PurseOnFleek! Your bag does too! [emoji3]


----------



## teebeebee

Weekend with the kids. [emoji4] Carrying my Hermes Evelyne GM in Noir, Souple Epsom [emoji177]


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry Chiltern satchel for Saturday errands


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Alma bb


----------



## Maxilo

Chanel Easy Flap


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Coach Swagger 15 today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516500



Fabulous pic!


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel Boy bag killing it the way only Chanel can..


----------



## HiEndGirl

teebeebee said:


> Weekend with the kids. [emoji4] Carrying my Hermes Evelyne GM in Noir, Souple Epsom [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3525298
> 
> View attachment 3525299



Would love to see a mod shot if your gorgeous Evelyn. Perfect H bag for running around with the kids.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pessie said:


> Mulberry Chiltern satchel for Saturday errands
> 
> View attachment 3525414



Pessie I haven't seen any mulberry bags IRL but the leather on this looks gorgeous. Looks like a great satchel


----------



## HiEndGirl

Maxilo said:


> Chanel Easy Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525508





bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3525801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Boy bag killing it the way only Chanel can..



Ohhh ahhhh [emoji7] to both these gorgeous Chanel bags!


----------



## HiEndGirl

_Lee said:


> LV Alma bb



No pict Lee? What colour is your BB? I have a red one and love it!!


----------



## Mimmy

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3525801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Boy bag killing it the way only Chanel can..



Your right, bagloverny, this Boy is killin' it!!


----------



## Aethereality

Today I'm going hands-free by carrying my Louis Vuitton nano speedy


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My chevron reissue (226 size). Happy Thursday everyone![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517229


Stunning! I like the whole ensemble. Kendie, you are slowly winning me over to the Reissues! 


Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga  Papier Mini A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518156


Love!  I looked at this in black but paused because of the thin straps. Do you find them to be uncomfortable if the bag is fully loaded?


19flowers said:


> LV SC PM Jasper
> 
> View attachment 3519455


Classic beauty!


liz_ said:


> Today at the drag races with my Chanel backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519642


I'm so glad you posted this photo. I've seen a number of "fashion" backpacks and really didn't "get" them. But your photo shows effortless style. Just gorgeous. I'm on board!  Do you ever worry about security since the bag is behind you?


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hey Girls! I miss y'all and your lovely handbags.
> Anyways, I have been using my Givenchy Moto Nightingale a lot these day and I don't have any intentions of changing handbags anytime soon Yes I'm lazy like that sometimes


Always rocking those bags!  You look great! 


Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB in denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520092


I've always loved this bag. So cute!


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3520465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Celine belt bag sitting pretty in our new chair from West Elm


Love this bag. Do you find it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918


What a great bag! I have been so tempted to get a tweed Chanel. You picked a lovely one!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Maxilo said:


> Chanel Easy Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525508


Love it!  I want this is fuchsia or grey. Yummy!


----------



## jcver

LV Speedy 30 today


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Mimmy said:


> You look great, PurseOnFleek! Your bag does too! [emoji3]


Thankyou! I feel pretty darn pregnant and ready to pop though lol


HiEndGirl said:


> Looking great PurseOnfleek! Love the charm


Thanks[emoji1]  i couldnt justify buying heaps of fendi monsters i only have 1 fendi monster but these generic ones are great and even though ofc they are very similar to the fendi ones with only minor differences e.g. colour combo; at least these arent faking the fendi stamp... Im ok with "similar" but a blatant trademark stamping/logo is a nono in my books. I may order more because the 2 i own so far get alot of compliments. Id like to own a punk karlito or the large original karlito charm but that can wait have other wishlist priorities.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

teebeebee said:


> Weekend with the kids. [emoji4] Carrying my Hermes Evelyne GM in Noir, Souple Epsom [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3525298
> 
> View attachment 3525299


Im really starting to fall in love with the evelyne. At first i wasnt that keen on getting one but after seeing alot of lovelies on tpf rocking it including yourself i think it has to go on the wishlist! Just not sure which size or colour ... [emoji30] decisions!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jcver said:


> View attachment 3526474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Speedy 30 today


Speedys are such a staple item. I recently sold my 35 azur; i needed to change up my bag collection and i felt i should have got a 25 or 30 instead (but after owning it 6years it was immaculate and i only lost maybe $50 when i sold it!). But i was telling my friend today you really cant go wrong with a LV speedy you can throw it around, put it on the floor, go in the rain and everything with it and it just stands the test of time like no other bag in my opinion. I have such a high regard for LV speedy and adding the strap is just the icing on the cake


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning! I like the whole ensemble. Kendie, you are slowly winning me over to the Reissues!
> 
> Love!  I looked at this in black but paused because of the thin straps. Do you find them to be uncomfortable if the bag is fully loaded?
> 
> Classic beauty!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this photo. I've seen a number of "fashion" backpacks and really didn't "get" them. But your photo shows effortless style. Just gorgeous. I'm on board!  Do you ever worry about security since the bag is behind you?



Thanks kindly Sparkletastic! I [emoji173]️the reissues & cool if you are re-considering them! Per your question on Bal mini Papier strap- mine does not bother me but I do not load it up since I'm pretty minimalist with what I carry & since it's a small mini bag it's not heavy BUT since it IS a thin Crossbody strap, I can definitely see how it may become uncomfy if you load the bag, so I would only consider it if you truly are in love with the style or carry it mainly by handles. [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> What a great bag! I have been so tempted to get a tweed Chanel. You picked a lovely one!



Thank you again dear Sparkle! She is my HG bag & was worth the wait! Now I just have to restrain from posting too many pics of her & driving people nuts![emoji23]


----------



## bagloverny

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this bag. Do you find it easy to get in and out of?



I really haven't had any issues with the opening, unlike others on tpf. I just use the zipper if I'm in a hurry and dont use the closure. Plus I'd rather my belongings be extra secure than be in an open top bag etc. It's quickly becoming an all time favorite for me and is just so chic and gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you again dear Sparkle! She is my HG bag & was worth the wait! Now I just have to restrain from posting too many pics of her & driving people nuts![emoji23]


We love the photos so post away!!!


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning! I like the whole ensemble. Kendie, you are slowly winning me over to the Reissues!
> 
> Love!  I looked at this in black but paused because of the thin straps. Do you find them to be uncomfortable if the bag is fully loaded?
> 
> Classic beauty!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this photo. I've seen a number of "fashion" backpacks and really didn't "get" them. But your photo shows effortless style. Just gorgeous. I'm on board!  Do you ever worry about security since the bag is behind you?



Thank you, No cause the turn lock is secure, if someone opened it you would know.
Also, I can be a little crazy about personal space so I really don't like people walking close behind me and if someone does I will stop and let them pass me and if I'm standing in a line I will take it off and hold it.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Cervo loop hobo in New Light Grey [emoji177]

So soft and fits like a glove next to the body!


----------



## lms910

Been so MIA lately since Tpf didn't work for iphone 7...meanwhile this came!




Tory Burch personalized alastair in black smooth leather!! [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo loop hobo in New Light Grey [emoji177]
> 
> So soft and fits like a glove next to the body!
> 
> View attachment 3526889



[emoji322]Dang!!!! That looks freakin' AMAZING on you, like it was custom made for you...LOVE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️ [emoji173]️️[emoji307] !


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately since Tpf didn't work for iphone 7...meanwhile this came!
> 
> View attachment 3526924
> 
> 
> Tory Burch personalized alastair in black smooth leather!! [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️



Welcome back lms!! That's a really chic, classy bag![emoji106][emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Sushi lunch out today w/ Balenciaga First bag


----------



## Mimmy

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo loop hobo in New Light Grey [emoji177]
> 
> So soft and fits like a glove next to the body!
> 
> View attachment 3526889



Great looking bag, tenKrat! Casually chic!


----------



## Mimmy

lms910 said:


> Been so MIA lately since Tpf didn't work for iphone 7...meanwhile this came!
> 
> View attachment 3526924
> 
> 
> Tory Burch personalized alastair in black smooth leather!! [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️



Great comeback bag, Ims910! It's a beauty!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Sushi lunch out today w/ Balenciaga First bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526990



Beautiful Bal, Kendie! There are so many bags on my wish list; why is my money tree so slow growing? [emoji269] [emoji383] [emoji15] I would join you anytime for sushi though! [emoji39] [emoji496] [emoji498]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful Bal, Kendie! There are so many bags on my wish list; why is my money tree so slow growing? [emoji269] [emoji383] [emoji15] I would join you anytime for sushi though! [emoji39] [emoji496] [emoji498]


Oh come on woman, of all people I know, I'd put the most confidence in YOU with your killer green thumb & I just know you could grow a fabulously big, tall MONEY TREE!!!!
Thank you for the Bal compliment!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Oh come on woman, of all people I know, I'd put the most confidence in YOU with your killer green thumb & I just know you could grow a fabulously big, tall MONEY TREE!!!!
> Thank you for the Bal compliment!



Thank you for the vote of confidence! I am going to really concentrate on growing my money tree now!! [emoji268] [emoji269] [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


----------



## KatNW1

CrackBerryCream said:


> Goyard St Louis GM in navy. I've been carrying it everyday since I bought it one month ago [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3521802



Ok so you've convinced me I need this tote in my life....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gswpurse

ps11 mini with me today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Absinthe, plus bracelets


Love the mix of your bright colors! That absinthe color is so unique & chic & I really want one of those bracelets!


----------



## Kendie26

My casual drawstring bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

New etsy bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My casual drawstring bag
> View attachment 3527540


Ooooohhh.... what a beauty!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3527647
> 
> New etsy bag!


Looks lovely


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ooooohhh.... what a beauty!!!!


Merci beaucoup my dear friend


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Merci beaucoup my dear friend


De rien, ma cherie, elle est tres jolie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> De rien, ma cherie, elle est tres jolie!!!


oh wow, you are way more fluent than me girlfriend!!! xoxo


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> oh wow, you are way more fluent than me girlfriend!!! xoxo


----------



## Fefeegirl

Can anyone relate?


----------



## jillyfish108

Fefeegirl said:


> Can anyone relate?



Yep my husband and son make fun of me all the time because I always need a space for my bag [emoji162]


----------



## CClovesbags

My best up Louis Vuitton petite noe with a little Hermes charm

View attachment 3529317


----------



## meowmix318

Fefeegirl said:


> Can anyone relate?



It's automatic for my husband to give my purse room when we go out to eat


----------



## Kendie26

Out with my pleated Boy [emoji4].  Happy Thanksgiving everyone [emoji173]️


----------



## gswpurse

first outing today


----------



## victoria427

I'm carrying my YSL small mono! My favorite bag for a "light" travel day


----------



## Mimmy

My small, MJ Baroque bag, wishes you a Happy Thursday!

Happy Thanksgiving too! [emoji884] Gobble, gobble!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Thanksgiving to all the celebrators!! [emoji3][emoji884]My Coach Legacy Wristlet is coming out tonite for a pop of color!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Carrying a hand-me-down LV Saint Cloud from my mom to Thanksgiving dinner (:


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Carrying a hand-me-down LV Saint Cloud from my mom to Thanksgiving dinner (:


What year is ur bag from? I think LV is rereleasing this bag spring of 2017


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tua said:


> What year is ur bag from? I think LV is rereleasing this bag spring of 2017



Are they? That's interesting! Right now this style is only available secondhand, but you can usually find it for much less than $1000. This particularly bag is vintage (it turned 20 this year!) but I'm not sure when the style was first released and then discontinued.


----------



## Pessie

My new Bayswater


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> My new Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3530618



Your new Bayswater is really beautiful, Pessie! Great photo too!


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Your new Bayswater is really beautiful, Pessie! Great photo too!


Thank you Mimmy


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3530369
> 
> My small, MJ Baroque bag, wishes you a Happy Thursday!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving too! [emoji884] Gobble, gobble!


Yummy! Me thinks you have quite the fab collection of amazing blue bags dear Mimmy!!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Yummy! Me thinks you have quite the fab collection of amazing blue bags dear Mimmy!!



Thanks, Kendie! I do like blue! [emoji170]


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Classic Q Francesca


----------



## Mariapia

Today, my Maison Moreau tote....


----------



## michteo

Brought my neglected Boy bag out today.


----------



## Mimmy

michteo said:


> View attachment 3531339
> 
> 
> Brought my neglected Boy bag out today.



Such a beautiful Boy, michteo! Glad he's getting some attention today! [emoji6]


----------



## Amazona

Feels like I've been riding the rails like a hobo recently, and today is no different. Took Ms. Von Furstenberg with me to go see a hockey game with Mom.


----------



## lms910

My Nordstrom Rack find from yesterday- Coach 1941 Calf Hair Saddle Bag 23 ($156!!!!))


----------



## Molly0

My "minimalist" vintage Coach.


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> My Nordstrom Rack find from yesterday- Coach 1941 Calf Hair Saddle Bag 23 ($156!!!!))
> View attachment 3531542



Ooooooh I [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️it!! Looks fantastic on you! Congrats on such a sweet bag & price! [emoji106][emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

My HG Chanel tweed reissue came with me to hair salon [emoji139] & thought she looked so sweet on counter as I paid, so I have to pimp her out with a pic!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooh I [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️it!! Looks fantastic on you! Congrats on such a sweet bag & price! [emoji106][emoji322][emoji4]



Thanks Kendie! Id been admiring all the new Coach 1941 bags especially the printed ones but couldnt justify them for retail price. Definitely could for $156!


----------



## Pessie

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3531578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "minimalist" vintage Coach.


That's a very stylish look


----------



## jcver

Attended a graduation ceremony with my Marc Jacobs mini Stam


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Recovering from the flu and to perk up the mood I use one of my most LOVE  handbag of all the BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG.


----------



## Amazona

jadeaymanalac said:


> Recovering from the flu and to perk up the mood I use one of my most LOVE  handbag of all the BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG.


Rockin it, as usual. LOVE your shirt!


----------



## Martini0317

Wearing my Chanel WOC today on this lazy Sunday!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Amazona said:


> Rockin it, as usual. LOVE your shirt!


Thanks Amazona 
That top is just thrift for 50HKD or 7USD hahaha its like 2 sizes up on me which make me think it look like Vetement-ish style hahaha


----------



## aisyaj

Nice


----------



## Minkette

Michael Kors Riley


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Recovering from the flu and to perk up the mood I use one of my most LOVE  handbag of all the BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG.


 You look great as usual. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've been traveling, traveling, traveling. 

But this was a nice, restful moment. Sharing a martini and a bit of quiet at Maki restaurant in Bahrain with my pearlized gray lamb Chanel medium classic flap with rhuthenium hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been traveling, traveling, traveling.
> 
> But this was a nice, restful moment. Sharing a martini and a bit of quiet at Maki restaurant in Bahrain with my pearlized gray lamb Chanel medium classic flap with rhuthenium hardware.



Stunning bag!


----------



## Arlene619

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been traveling, traveling, traveling.
> 
> But this was a nice, restful moment. Sharing a martini and a bit of quiet at Maki restaurant in Bahrain with my pearlized gray lamb Chanel medium classic flap with rhuthenium hardware. [emoji14]


Very beautiful! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Recovering from the flu and to perk up the mood I use one of my most LOVE  handbag of all the BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG.


We forbid you from getting sick again....we need you here!! Hope you feel 100%+ normal/happy again in no time. You look sensationa as ever rockin' your Bal.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been traveling, traveling, traveling.
> 
> But this was a nice, restful moment. Sharing a martini and a bit of quiet at Maki restaurant in Bahrain with my pearlized gray lamb Chanel medium classic flap with rhuthenium hardware.


 A-A-A-AAMAZING!! I have exact same bag/color just in caviar & boy oh boy would I way rather have YOURS in lambskin Sparkle...total STUNNER you have!


----------



## fashionista86

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918



She's a stunner - I've been eyeing this beauty for a bit now!  I love her!!  Congratulations and wear her in good health!


----------



## Kendie26

fashionista86 said:


> She's a stunner - I've been eyeing this beauty for a bit now!  I love her!!  Congratulations and wear her in good health!


Aw, many thanks for your kind words/compliments fashionista86! She was my holy grail bag as I've always favored tweed chanel. Please do let me know if you decide to get one!! All the best,


----------



## Aoifs

jadeaymanalac said:


> Recovering from the flu and to perk up the mood I use one of my most LOVE  handbag of all the BALENCIAGA CLASSIC CITY BAG.


Im considering this as my next purchase so id love to hear what you love about it...if there are reasons other than how fabulous it looks!![emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> A-A-A-AAMAZING!! I have exact same bag/color just in caviar & boy oh boy would I way rather have YOURS in lambskin Sparkle...total STUNNER you have!


Thank you Kendie!  And to think I almost sold this bag the month after I bought it. I must have been nutty. As I'm sure you see with your grey, they go with everything, day or night. It's one of my faves in my collection.  And one I take traveling with me when I can only take a few bags for fun!


Minkette said:


> Michael Kors Riley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532400


I love the leather on some of MK bags!  This Lois nice and "chewy" I have 2 MK's that I'm retiring because of much love and use because of this leather. Enjoy yours!


----------



## carterazo

Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried Coach Gramercy in nude


----------



## jcver

carterazo said:


> Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried Coach Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3532866


OMG! How many tons of COACH bags do you have? They are stunning  
Hope to get one for me too when we go to NY next summer...


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried Coach Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3532866


This beauty is so easily 1 of my very favorites of yours...you have great taste/style carterazo!


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Didn't go anywhere today, but yesterday I carried Coach Gramercy in nude
> View attachment 3532866



Beautiful, carterazo! I really admire your handbag collection! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, carterazo! I really admire your handbag collection! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

jcver said:


> OMG! How many tons of COACH bags do you have? They are stunning [emoji813]
> Hope to get one for me too when we go to NY next summer...


I have too many!  [emoji6] 
Thank you!


Kendie26 said:


> This beauty is so easily 1 of my very favorites of yours...you have great taste/style carterazo! [emoji813]


Thanks so much! [emoji253]


----------



## eiiv

I carried this today! So happy~~~


----------



## Mimmy

eiiv said:


> I carried this today! So happy~~~
> 
> View attachment 3533122
> View attachment 3533123



This is a beauty, eiiv!


----------



## eiiv

Mimmy said:


> This is a beauty, eiiv!


Thank you! I'm actually feeling really happy about this bag, happier than the other new bags I have bought in a while (not that I don't like them, but yeah).


----------



## michteo

My outfit feels kinda matchy matchy today with my pink Valentino rockstud and Fendi bag bug [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Dora BB in Taurillon leather


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora BB in Taurillon leather
> 
> View attachment 3533295


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kmatt33

I have my Dooney and Bourke Small Black Florentine Satchel and in that I have my Black Caviar Boy WOC with Gold Hardware.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Canard





tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora BB in Taurillon leather
> 
> View attachment 3533295



Wow, lusting over both of these colors ladies!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock day... Crossbody but love how you can double chain up too for shoulder or crook of arm


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora BB in Taurillon leather
> 
> View attachment 3533295


Beautiful color. Love how this doesn't scream LV when you see it. 
I just love all your colorful bags, teKrat! [emoji253]


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Beautiful color. Love how this doesn't scream LV when you see it.
> I just love all your colorful bags, teKrat! [emoji253]


The all-leather Doras are my favorite LVs for that reason. 

Thanks, @carterazo!  I naturally gravitate toward colorful bags.  Although, I've recently acquired several bags in neutral colors. I realized that I could use more to balance out my mostly colorful wardrobe.


----------



## bakeacookie

My shopping weekend bag:


----------



## Mimmy

bakeacookie said:


> My shopping weekend bag:
> 
> View attachment 3533484



So cute, bake! I think that I may need a bag in DA. Decisions, decisions! [emoji6]


----------



## bakeacookie

Mimmy said:


> So cute, bake! I think that I may need a bag in DA. Decisions, decisions! [emoji6]



I find I can wear it year round!


----------



## Ness7386

My Ace came to work with me today.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Dora BB in Taurillon leather
> 
> View attachment 3533295


I ADORE this bag. It just jumped onto my "to buy" list! Yummy!


----------



## carterazo

Michael kors Brooklyn applique bag in cinder [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Michael kors Brooklyn applique bag in cinder [emoji7]
> View attachment 3533858


Love the color and different materials on this


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Love the color and different materials on this


That's exactly what drew mw to this bag!


----------



## minoxa33

First outing of my new Fendi Peekaboo  Selleria! Sitting next to me at the office...


----------



## Breadnbrie

It's been a while since I did this! Loved catching up on all these lovely bags 

Diorever with the twilly today


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3534167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I did this! Loved catching up on all these lovely bags
> 
> Diorever with the twilly today



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]yay! So great seeing you again girl! Missed you[emoji182][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Michael kors Brooklyn applique bag in cinder [emoji7]
> View attachment 3533858



[emoji322]HUGE HUGE [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji106] awesome bag!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]HUGE HUGE [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️[emoji106] awesome bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## carterazo

I needed a pretty color for this dreary, rainy day. Coach Dufflete in denim


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> I needed a pretty color for this dreary, rainy day. Coach Dufflete in denim
> View attachment 3534499


Fabulous blue!!!!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous blue!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bakeacookie said:


> My shopping weekend bag:
> 
> View attachment 3533484


I have never seen a dinosaur charm on a bag. Thats so awesome and unique!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Dear TPF friends, please meet my new Love! My holy grail Chanel tweed reissue & her 1st day out [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523916
> View attachment 3523918


I love it. It is so different! Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue
> View attachment 3524039


Very nice. Love the color and shape.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice. Love the color and shape.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange for another dreary day.


----------



## SEWDimples

lms910 said:


> My Nordstrom Rack find from yesterday- Coach 1941 Calf Hair Saddle Bag 23 ($156!!!!))
> View attachment 3531542


Congrats! What a great deal.


----------



## Pessie

Givenchy medium shark bag


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Givenchy medium shark bag
> 
> View attachment 3535835



Gorgeous bag and shoes/boots, Pessie!


----------



## TeeLVee

An Emmanuelle Saint Laurent bucket bag this Yuletide season. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> I love it. It is so different! Enjoy!


thanks kindly dear SEWDimples!! I do love her & she is a unique (in my humble opinion!)


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Givenchy medium shark bag
> 
> View attachment 3535835


Love this one Pessie! Super pretty & chic.


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes/boots, Pessie!


Thank you Mimmy, the shoes are from Ecco - very comfy


----------



## ksuromax

Switched to Mulberry today, my trusty Reg Alexa in soft buffalo with yellow gold hardware


----------



## pmburk

LV Besace Rosebery


----------



## Breadnbrie

Feeling preppy today. Mulberry Lily medium!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling preppy today. Mulberry Lily medium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536026


I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling preppy today. Mulberry Lily medium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536026



Hey dear breadnbrie... I think (?) we have the same blouse!!! -? ( mine from BR)... I recognized your print right away ... you look fab! Mulb fan for life [emoji173]️️


----------



## Yuki85

After work with my speedy for a quick dinner [emoji108]


----------



## FunBagz

Camel caviar boy and turquoise caviar cardholder.  Where I live, these colors work year-round!


----------



## Sparkletastic

FunBagz said:


> Camel caviar boy and turquoise caviar cardholder.  Where I live, these colors work year-round!
> 
> View attachment 3536130


Love, love, LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Hey dear breadnbrie... I think (?) we have the same blouse!!! -? ( mine from BR)... I recognized your print right away ... you look fab! Mulb fan for life [emoji173]️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536118


Haha! Yes we have the same blouse! So funny we both wore it today. Great minds think alike  that dark grey Chanel goes really well with this particular blouse too, great choice!


----------



## Breadnbrie

FunBagz said:


> Camel caviar boy and turquoise caviar cardholder.  Where I live, these colors work year-round!
> 
> View attachment 3536130


Wow look at the grain on that thing


----------



## jax818

Took my so black reissue to work today.


----------



## Real Authentication

Caviar Medium flap in red [emoji173]️


----------



## liz_

Real Authentication said:


> Caviar Medium flap in red [emoji173]️



Wheres the photo [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Ace satchel in cornflower. (Color is hard to picture- it has more grey in it.) [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower. (Color is hard to picture- it has more grey in it.) [emoji7]
> View attachment 3536607


THIS one is absolutely my very favorite of yours carterazo (& a few others)but I will definitely keep this 1 in the top fave spot! GORGEOUS


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Camel caviar boy and turquoise caviar cardholder.  Where I live, these colors work year-round!
> 
> View attachment 3536130





jax818 said:


> Took my so black reissue to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536438


dear goodness, for the LOVE OF CHANEL!! Both of your pics are FABULOUS....big LOVE!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> THIS one is absolutely my very favorite of yours carterazo (& a few others[emoji38][emoji38])but I will definitely keep this 1 in the top fave spot! GORGEOUS


Lol!  Thank you! [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry pinky Mink Lily (classic size) limited edition with rose gold hardware ( yes, I've kept the protective wrapping on front logo plate... probably odd  of me!)


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pinky Mink Lily (classic size) limited edition with rose gold hardware ( yes, I've kept the protective wrapping on front logo plate... probably odd  of me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537002
> View attachment 3537003



Cute bag and like your top @Kendie26


----------



## Breadnbrie

Happiness is wearing black with a pop of red on a cold day Fendi petite 2jours.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pinky Mink Lily (classic size) limited edition with rose gold hardware ( yes, I've kept the protective wrapping on front logo plate... probably odd  of me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537002
> View attachment 3537003


Adore your lily Kendie! Your Lily collection is what inspired me to get my own 


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3537019


Love this special edition!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Cute bag and like your top @Kendie26





Breadnbrie said:


> Adore your lily Kendie! Your Lily collection is what inspired me to get my own
> 
> Warm thanks to you both. BigCherry-my tunic top is older than old, but thank you! Breadnbrie-wow, that's so sweet & glad/honored if seeing my Lily's gave you some inspiration. I'm inspired by MANY of your beauties....including that beautiful red color Fendi!


----------



## carterazo

Switched into an oldie but a goodie. Cole Haan village something in spice (I think? [emoji23] )


----------



## Ness7386

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower. (Color is hard to picture- it has more grey in it.) [emoji7]
> View attachment 3536607


I love this bag and the color!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

carterazo said:


> Coach Mickie satchel in orange for another dreary day.
> View attachment 3535690


What a gorgeous bag!  I want one!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Switched into an oldie but a goodie. Cole Haan village something in spice (I think? [emoji23] )
> View attachment 3537167


Gorgeous!  Cole Haan is such scrumptious leather!


----------



## Molly0

Going light with vintage mini in red.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!  Cole Haan is such scrumptious leather!


Thank you.  Your bag is gorgeous too!


----------



## carterazo

Ness7386 said:


> I love this bag and the color!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!


Ness7386 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  I want one!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Lol!  Try ebay? I haven't looked, but there might be one.


----------



## eiiv

Breadnbrie said:


> Feeling preppy today. Mulberry Lily medium!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536026


Light color Lily is beautiful!


----------



## eiiv

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pinky Mink Lily (classic size) limited edition with rose gold hardware ( yes, I've kept the protective wrapping on front logo plate... probably odd  of me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537002
> View attachment 3537003


So pretty~~~


----------



## Kendie26

eiiv said:


> So pretty~~~


thank you dear eiiv...I humbly agree with you as she does have that pretty factor!


----------



## eiiv

Finally brought her out for her 1st trip. Way overdue since she arrived a few months ago.


----------



## FunBagz

Jimmy Choo clutch and shoes at a holiday party last night...


----------



## Livia1

eiiv said:


> Finally brought her out for her 1st trip. Way overdue since she arrived a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537663



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Kendie26

eiiv said:


> Finally brought her out for her 1st trip. Way overdue since she arrived a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537663


Wow!! Truly magnificent...that color is very special!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Jimmy Choo clutch and shoes at a holiday party last night...
> View attachment 3537919


Holy cow.....are you ever drop dead gorgeous!!!! What a total vision of LOVELINESS.....you look incredible!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Mulberry pouch, first outing as a clutch tonight.


----------



## mrs moulds

Balenciaga !


----------



## eiiv

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous colour!





Kendie26 said:


> Wow!! Truly magnificent...that color is very special!


Thank you both! And the ladies who like it. ^_^ It was hard to capture the color on my cellphone camera, but this was the closest I got. It's supposedly mandarin orange.


----------



## HiEndGirl

OMG so sorry my tPF friends to be MIA for so long. I can see I've missed so many fabulous posts but I will try and catch up. Between crazy work schedule and kids finishing school for the year finally taking some me time today. Out with my gorgeous (if I do say so myself [emoji6]) H Pico.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Mulberry pouch, first outing as a clutch tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3538109


Beautiful pic BigCherry! Hope you are also enjoying your first Mulberry bag as I remember when you got her!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> OMG so sorry my tPF friends to be MIA for so long. I can see I've missed so many fabulous posts but I will try and catch up. Between crazy work schedule and kids finishing school for the year finally taking some me time today. Out with my gorgeous (if I do say so myself [emoji6]) H Pico.
> 
> View attachment 3538274


Welcome back HiEndGirl! You are always so stylish & look so pretty! Love your shoes too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> OMG so sorry my tPF friends to be MIA for so long. I can see I've missed so many fabulous posts but I will try and catch up. Between crazy work schedule and kids finishing school for the year finally taking some me time today. Out with my gorgeous (if I do say so myself [emoji6]) H Pico.
> 
> View attachment 3538274


Love the look. All goes so well together from dress to kelly bracelet, twilly colour+charm, bag & shoes! Super stylish[emoji41]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Was using my kelly today with Lagoon fendi monster. Im getting too big to fit into photos now lmao 38 weeks now...


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome back HiEndGirl! You are always so stylish & look so pretty! Love your shoes too!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the look. All goes so well together from dress to kelly bracelet, twilly colour+charm, bag & shoes! Super stylish[emoji41]



Thank you gorgeous girls [emoji8] I worry I'm a bit crazy with the matchy matchy so thanks for the luv. Shoes are Chloe (one of my favourite shoe brands) and super high I'm sure I'm going to do an ankle one day lol

@PurseOnFleek Bracelet is actually Ferragamo wrap bracelet with Gancio lock which I've had for years. Just so happens to match my more recent twilly purchase. I am wearing my H printed bracelet too which has pops of orange but not that clear from the photo.


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3538285
> 
> Was using my kelly today with Lagoon fendi monster. Im getting too big to fit into photos now lmao 38 weeks now...



I love your fendi monster charm! Maybe one day for me, it's on the (forever long lol) wish list. All the best with the new addition. Sending you lots of hugs. [emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

eiiv said:


> Finally brought her out for her 1st trip. Way overdue since she arrived a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537663


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

FunBagz said:


> Jimmy Choo clutch and shoes at a holiday party last night...
> View attachment 3537919


Tres chic!!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> OMG so sorry my tPF friends to be MIA for so long. I can see I've missed so many fabulous posts but I will try and catch up. Between crazy work schedule and kids finishing school for the year finally taking some me time today. Out with my gorgeous (if I do say so myself [emoji6]) H Pico.
> 
> View attachment 3538274


You are like a fresh breeze!! Great look


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic BigCherry! Hope you are also enjoying your first Mulberry bag as I remember when you got her!



Thanks @Kendie26. I haven't used it yet because I keep reaching for my black micro luggage instead [emoji33] but I think my sister would like it and it is Xmas soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Thanks @Kendie26. I haven't used it yet because I keep reaching for my black micro luggage instead [emoji33] but I think my sister would like it and it is Xmas soon. [emoji4]


Oh wow, well I think you know I'm a celine micro fan myself so I do get wanting to grab that baby....& dang, if your sister is the lucky recipient of your Mulb! How generous of you!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry pinky Mink Lily (classic size) limited edition with rose gold hardware ( yes, I've kept the protective wrapping on front logo plate... probably odd  of me!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537002
> View attachment 3537003


It looks so adorable Kendie! Mini bags are my current obsession but I'm putting myself a band till prior notice hahaha



Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3537113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is wearing black with a pop of red on a cold day Fendi petite 2jours.


 what a lovely color

Ok here bag I am currently toting around this week. I really love my Givenchy Large Antigona Shopping Tote and whenever I wore this bag I always get complimented. 





PS I have a newspaper underneath the bag


----------



## carterazo

jadeaymanalac said:


> It looks so adorable Kendie! Mini bags are my current obsession but I'm putting myself a band till prior notice hahaha
> 
> 
> what a lovely color
> 
> Ok here bag I am currently toting around this week. I really love my Givenchy Large Antigona Shopping Tote and whenever I wore this bag I always get complimented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I have a newspaper underneath the bag


Always stylish, J!  I love how you explained that you have a newspaper  under your bag. Only in this forum is a phrase like that understood perfectly (and followed by a sigh of relief!.  ) 
You have some awesome bags!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

carterazo said:


> Always stylish, J!  I love how you explained that you have a newspaper  under your bag. Only in this forum is a phrase like that understood perfectly (and followed by a sigh of relief!.  )
> You have some awesome bags!


LOL Thanks @carterazo 
I don't know why but somehow I feel the need to stress out the newspaper


----------



## ksuromax

jadeaymanalac said:


> It looks so adorable Kendie! Mini bags are my current obsession but I'm putting myself a band till prior notice hahaha
> 
> 
> what a lovely color
> 
> Ok here bag I am currently toting around this week. I really love my Givenchy Large Antigona Shopping Tote and whenever I wore this bag I always get complimented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I have a newspaper underneath the bag


great shot, as usual!! 
P.S. well done you, using a newspaper to protect your bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Headed to a party w/my Chanel reissue


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> It looks so adorable Kendie! Mini bags are my current obsession but I'm putting myself a band till prior notice hahaha
> 
> 
> what a lovely color
> 
> Ok here bag I am currently toting around this week. I really love my Givenchy Large Antigona Shopping Tote and whenever I wore this bag I always get complimented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I have a newspaper underneath the bag



[emoji322]Well hello there Me HotStuff! [emoji7][emoji7]Aaaaamazing pic!! Did your fabulous mom photographer take this one too?! I'd love to have an autographed book with all of your pics!!! Not joking [emoji4]
& Thank you dearest for your compliment!


----------



## HiEndGirl

michteo said:


> My outfit feels kinda matchy matchy today with my pink Valentino rockstud and Fendi bag bug [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3533154



You rock the whole outfit!! Love everything [emoji170][emoji173]️️



Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3534167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I did this! Loved catching up on all these lovely bags
> 
> Diorever with the twilly today



Love your twilly with that blue [emoji170]. Fabulous combo.



Breadnbrie said:


> View attachment 3537113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness is wearing black with a pop of red on a cold day Fendi petite 2jours.



My favorite way to wear red too! [emoji173]️ 



Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3537206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going light with vintage mini in red.



Love seeing the vintage bags on tpf. They are so special and yours looks gorgeous as only Chanel can. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]️



eiiv said:


> Finally brought her out for her 1st trip. Way overdue since she arrived a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537663



Love this bag!!! I actually had one for about a week in a gorgeous blue which I picked up in a sale and then returned as I had the shopping/spending guilt [emoji51][emoji13] (sure we can all relate to that at some time or another). Of course now I regret returning it every time I see one.


----------



## HiEndGirl

FunBagz said:


> Jimmy Choo clutch and shoes at a holiday party last night...
> View attachment 3537919



You look fabulous and the clutch is just gorgeous! [emoji7] to your whole outfit.


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> You are like a fresh breeze!! Great look



Oh thank you ksuromax [emoji177] Missed my tpf friends. And you are always so supportive and positive.


----------



## HiEndGirl

jadeaymanalac said:


> Ok here bag I am currently toting around this week. I really love my Givenchy Large Antigona Shopping Tote and whenever I wore this bag I always get complimented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I have a newspaper underneath the bag



Looking fabulous as always! And your model Picts amazing. Haha as soon as I read the newspaper comment I had to laugh! Yes so true only tpf would understand that comment.


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20


----------



## liz_

Took my boy out today with some SLG here he is before I loaded him up [emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Holy cow.....are you ever drop dead gorgeous!!!! What a total vision of LOVELINESS.....you look incredible!!!!



Thank you, Kendie! You are always so kind! 



ksuromax said:


> Tres chic!!



Merci beaucoup, ksmuromax!



HiEndGirl said:


> You look fabulous and the clutch is just gorgeous! [emoji7] to your whole outfit.



Thanks, HighEndGirl! I don't get this fancied up very often, so it's a fun change from my generally casual attire.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Headed to a party w/my Chanel reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538573


Your Chanel collection is to die for Kendie. My last photo is taken by my friend. We had small photo sessions while at the park yesterday I took hers and she took mine 



HiEndGirl said:


> Looking fabulous as always! And your model Picts amazing. Haha as soon as I read the newspaper comment I had to laugh! Yes so true only tpf would understand that comment.


 thanks HiEndGirl!


----------



## the_comfortista

My 25cm Birkin!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday:  Dooney & Bourke alto Viola
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today:  Coach small Kelsey in violet


----------



## anumus

Leaving to work with my new Alma


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:  Dooney & Bourke alto Viola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539068
> 
> 
> Today:  Coach small Kelsey in violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539070


this Coach is a stunner!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria hobo in oxblood with perfectly matching Bottega Veneta flats in barolo, accented by a Balenciaga neon yellow bracelet (in the morning sun and in the shade)


----------



## Piarpreet

Loeffler randall and loubies


----------



## Piarpreet

Burberry ruffle bag (im obsessed)


----------



## jadeaymanalac

carterazo said:


> Yesterday:  Dooney & Bourke alto Viola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539068
> 
> 
> Today:  Coach small Kelsey in violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539070


How you manage to change your bag that often  while here I am still toting the same bag for over a week


----------



## eiiv

> Love this bag!!! I actually had one for about a week in a gorgeous blue which I picked up in a sale and then returned as I had the shopping/spending guilt [emoji51][emoji13] (sure we can all relate to that at some time or another). Of course now I regret returning it every time I see one.


I would have love to see that blue Marcie of yours! I initially had thoughts too on whether I should have bought this one (even though the color was refreshing in my opinion), but then when I finally use it, I realised it was not too bad. The capacity is just right for the usual things I bring out.


----------



## HiEndGirl

liz_ said:


> Took my boy out today with some SLG here he is before I loaded him up [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538747



[emoji7] how much fun to put this together! All such lovely pieces 



sofia23 said:


> My 25cm Birkin!



Love this orange!! 



anumus said:


> Leaving to work with my new Alma



[emoji173]️ enjoy your new Alma. I love mine and is a regular work bag for me. Love your charm too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria hobo in oxblood with perfectly matching Bottega Veneta flats in barolo, accented by a Balenciaga neon yellow bracelet (in the morning sun and in the shade)



Fabulous ensemble as alway ksuromax!  I'd love to come play dress up at your place lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3539133
> 
> Loeffler randall and loubies





Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3539134
> 
> 
> Burberry ruffle bag (im obsessed)



Piarpreet you style is so amazing!!! I LOVE your combos and pops of colour and glitter and everything else you bring to tpf [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> this Coach is a stunner!!!


Thank you. I love the color!


jadeaymanalac said:


> How you manage to change your bag that often  while here I am still toting the same bag for over a week [emoji14]


I only carry a few things, so it's easy to switch. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous ensemble as alway ksuromax!  I'd love to come play dress up at your place lol


you are welcome!


----------



## jcver

*Gucci hobo bag*


----------



## mrs moulds

Olde but goodie !


----------



## Mimmy

Tis' the season for my Borough in vermillion. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji318]


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3539465
> 
> Tis' the season for my Borough in vermillion. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji318]


One of my favorite Boroughs. [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> One of my favorite Boroughs. [emoji7]



Thanks, carterazo! As I recall, you have more than one lovely, Borough. I am so surprised/disappointed that Coach did not keep this style, and make it a modern classic. [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, carterazo! As I recall, you have more than one lovely, Borough. I am so surprised/disappointed that Coach did not keep this style, and make it a modern classic. [emoji848]


Agreed! This is a style that can be worn for years and years.


----------



## bagloverny

Just wanted to share my new Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in tourmaline.


----------



## bagloverny

Oops duplicate post


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Cant imagine ill be changing my bag anytime soon as i have been dreaming of owning a kelly for a good solid year [emoji1] but here it is today with my new punkarlito charm. Takes the bag to a whole new level [emoji12] [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3540067
> 
> Cant imagine ill be changing my bag anytime soon as i have been dreaming of owning a kelly for a good solid year [emoji1] but here it is today with my new punkarlito charm. Takes the bag to a whole new level [emoji12] [emoji177]



Love seeing this post here too! [emoji7] to both bag and charm!! [emoji170]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@carterazo Ha! I must confess the bigger the bag I use the more I tend to fill it up with unnecessary things  My mom and friends told me few times that the inside of my bag looks like a hot mess hahaha.


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3539465
> 
> Tis' the season for my Borough in vermillion. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji318]


She is smashingly good looking....make that STUNNING! Ahhh that color! You are right Mimmy, Coach should have made the Borough a modern classic. I wish I would have bought one when they came out.


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> She is smashingly good looking....make that STUNNING! Ahhh that color! You are right Mimmy, Coach should have made the Borough a modern classic. I wish I would have bought one when they came out.



Thank you, Kendie! [emoji8]


----------



## March786

I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love


----------



## Mimmy

March786 said:


> I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love



This is a stunner, March!


----------



## teebeebee

Earlier at work... [emoji851]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

March786 said:


> I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love





teebeebee said:


> Earlier at work... [emoji851]
> View attachment 3540186



2 stunning Boy bags! Must be BOY BAG day[emoji177]


----------



## March786

PurseOnFleek said:


> 2 stunning Boy bags! Must be BOY BAG day[emoji177]





Mimmy said:


> This is a stunner, March!


Thankyou so much ladies


----------



## Breadnbrie

No better time for browns than fall and winter. Burberry Clifton


----------



## liz_

Checking out my gorgeous veiny Togo leather on my Kelly before we do some shopping [emoji175]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Side view [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ( watermark is my Instagram name )


----------



## Monique1004

Loewe Flamenco Knot bag in Electric Blue. Buttery soft~


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> No better time for browns than fall and winter. Burberry Clifton
> View attachment 3540311



Looking good @Breadnbrie, I especially like your scarf [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

Monique1004 said:


> Loewe Flamenco Knot bag in Electric Blue. Buttery soft~
> 
> View attachment 3540355
> 
> View attachment 3540356



Gorgeous it looks so soft and luxurious


----------



## liz_

Breadnbrie said:


> No better time for browns than fall and winter. Burberry Clifton
> View attachment 3540311



Yes true!!, Love the texture on the leather so pretty


----------



## liz_

March786 said:


> I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love



Perfect [emoji108]


----------



## shesnochill

March786 said:


> I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love



Gorgeous!!!!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## March786

liz_ said:


> Perfect [emoji108]





annaversary said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!![emoji7]




Thankyou ladies


----------



## shesnochill

My 1st Balenciaga.[emoji177] Part Time GGH


----------



## HiEndGirl

March786 said:


> I will be carrying my new boy for a while now, soooooooo in love



I would too! LOL. Yummy and looks great with your Burberry wrap. [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> No better time for browns than fall and winter. Burberry Clifton
> View attachment 3540311



Love the grey and brown combo Breadnbrie. I'm usually one or the other but this really works well. Thanks for sharing. Love it when I'm inspired to try new things with my wardrobe by the many stylish tPF friends. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Monique1004 said:


> Loewe Flamenco Knot bag in Electric Blue. Buttery soft~
> 
> View attachment 3540355
> 
> View attachment 3540356



Gorgeous blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Adding a bit of Xmas colours today for the work Xmas lunch (3rd one lol) [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji172] Red LV Alma BB with my H twilly and charm


----------



## minoxa33

Longchamp - my perfect option for a chilly autumn / winter day...


----------



## BlueCherry

HiEndGirl said:


> Adding a bit of Xmas colours today for the work Xmas lunch (3rd one lol) [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji172] Red LV Alma BB with my H twilly and charm
> 
> View attachment 3541226



Such a cute bag and the chains look so good on it. 



minoxa33 said:


> Longchamp - my perfect option for a chilly autumn / winter day...
> 
> View attachment 3541258



I just love this bag and pic, I agree what a perfect bag for this time of year.


----------



## March786

HiEndGirl said:


> I would too! LOL. Yummy and looks great with your Burberry wrap. [emoji173]️


Thankyou so much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> Checking out my gorgeous veiny Togo leather on my Kelly before we do some shopping [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540343
> 
> Side view [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( watermark is my Instagram name )


Thats a beautiful kelly! [emoji7] 


Monique1004 said:


> Loewe Flamenco Knot bag in Electric Blue. Buttery soft~
> 
> View attachment 3540355
> 
> View attachment 3540356


What a unique looking bag the colour is stunning


annaversary said:


> My 1st Balenciaga.[emoji177] Part Time GGH
> 
> View attachment 3540480


My equal first fav type of Balenciaga bag with the giant gold hardware[emoji177] (other equal first is the rainbow iridescent hw)


HiEndGirl said:


> Adding a bit of Xmas colours today for the work Xmas lunch (3rd one lol) [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji172] Red LV Alma BB with my H twilly and charm
> 
> View attachment 3541226


I like how that teal H tassle really brings an extra pop to the bag. It contrasts so beautifully[emoji106]


----------



## mrs moulds

Gucci! This bag has truly stood the test of time!


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats a beautiful kelly! [emoji7]
> 
> What a unique looking bag the colour is stunning
> 
> My equal first fav type of Balenciaga bag with the giant gold hardware[emoji177] (other equal first is the rainbow iridescent hw)
> 
> I like how that teal H tassle really brings an extra pop to the bag. It contrasts so beautifully[emoji106]



It sure does. I was inspired by another tpf post. I'm usually more if a matchy matchy person but thought I'd try this. Also means I can make a lot more different looks from my collection.


----------



## shesnochill

My Balenciaga Part Time with GGH.[emoji177]


----------



## bagloverny

Have been using my Bottega Veneta constantly since I got it. Love how classic and lightweight it is!


----------



## carterazo

jadeaymanalac said:


> @carterazo Ha! I must confess the bigger the bag I use the more I tend to fill it up with unnecessary things [emoji14] My mom and friends told me few times that the inside of my bag looks like a hot mess hahaha.


Oh my! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan today.


----------



## girleuro

What can I say today and every day only Chanel
I am obsessed with Chanel [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in Chevre


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

My Moschino Baby mom diaper changing bag [emoji85]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> No better time for browns than fall and winter. Burberry Clifton
> View attachment 3540311


entire look is perfection....your mods are ALWAYS AWESOME bnb!!


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> Checking out my gorgeous veiny Togo leather on my Kelly before we do some shopping [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540343
> 
> Side view [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( watermark is my Instagram name )


WOWEE liz, that is 1 extra special, dreamy bag & I of course am in love w/ your red O case...what a great pic overall!


----------



## Mimmy

annaversary said:


> My Balenciaga Part Time with GGH.[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541693



Love this, annaversary!


----------



## Mimmy

girleuro said:


> What can I say today and every day only Chanel
> I am obsessed with Chanel [emoji12]
> View attachment 3542509



Beautiful, girleuro! I think if you're going to be obsessed, Chanel is a good obsession to have!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84




----------



## aundria17

Headed out with my so black Chanel jumbo. My Coach hologram Mercer is lurking in the background


----------



## shesnochill

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3542869
> 
> Headed out with my so black Chanel jumbo. My Coach hologram Mercer is lurking in the background



Love your outfit![emoji846]


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Martini0317

My trusty Speedy B25 with her new pink SLG sidekick


----------



## girleuro

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, girleuro! I think if you're going to be obsessed, Chanel is a good obsession to have!



Thank you [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Rouge H

Prada small black quilted camera bag...great for incliment weather.


----------



## shesnochill

My Balenciaga PT GGH again.[emoji51]


----------



## shesnochill

PurseOnFleek said:


> My equal first fav type of Balenciaga bag with the giant gold hardware[emoji177] (other equal first is the rainbow iridescent hw)
> lly brings an extra pop to the bag. It contrasts so beautifully[emoji106]



Would love to see your Part Time w/ GGH!


----------



## leechiyong

Mansur Gavriel Baby Bucket today:


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta





bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3542061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been using my Bottega Veneta constantly since I got it. Love how classic and lightweight it is!



Love both these BV bags!

Edit: I think I want to merge the hobo style with the silver [emoji6] to replace my very worn out Longchamp silver tote.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Martini0317 said:


> My trusty Speedy B25 with her new pink SLG sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542969



I nearly pick up the same SLG! Love it. [emoji177]And the speedy 25 is the best bag ever. It's my trusty go to bag too.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Girls night out on the town with my CHANEL pouchette. Hardly ever use this bag so made sure she got out tonight.


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Girls night out on the town with my CHANEL pouchette. Hardly ever use this bag so made sure she got out tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3543830
> 
> View attachment 3543832


Fab look!


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Girls night out on the town with my CHANEL pouchette. Hardly ever use this bag so made sure she got out tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3543830
> 
> View attachment 3543832



You and your bag are beautiful, HiEndGirl!


----------



## shesnochill

.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday - Coach Borough 


Today - Rebecca Minkoff clutch


----------



## shesnochill

carterazo said:


> Yesterday - Coach Borough
> View attachment 3544262
> 
> Today - Rebecca Minkoff clutch
> View attachment 3544263



That patent red basketweave stamped RM!


----------



## carterazo

annaversary said:


> That patent red basketweave stamped RM!


Thank you! Now I know the name! [emoji41] I got it used on ebay and didn't bother to write the name down. [emoji5]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Fab look!



Thanks ksuromax [emoji177] This was a dress my SIL picked out for me a couple years ago for a party it's got sparkles on the straps [emoji4]



Mimmy said:


> You and your bag are beautiful, HiEndGirl!



Thank you Mimmy [emoji177] I need to use my CHANEL more often.


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Yesterday - Coach Borough
> View attachment 3544262
> 
> Today - Rebecca Minkoff clutch
> View attachment 3544263



What a lovely Borough, carterazo!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3544588
> 
> Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.



She looks fab!! I love how we put just as much effort into dressing up our bags as we do ourselves.


----------



## Mimmy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3544588
> 
> Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.



Gorgeous, PurseOnFleek! Love how you've accessorized your Kelly!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3544588
> 
> Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.


Gorgeous, but so is your doggie....LOVE him/her!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> She looks fab!! I love how we put just as much effort into dressing up our bags as we do ourselves.


Thankyou! Somedays i feel like a basic bag nothing added but most days i love to accessorise. Just like i dress up myself with makeup jewelry etc i love doing the same with my bag minus the makeup! Lol (but there is makeup inside the bag haha)


Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous, PurseOnFleek! Love how you've accessorized your Kelly!


[emoji12] thankyou she deserves to be dressed up and loved [emoji177] 


Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous, but so is your doggie....LOVE him/her![emoji813]


Hehe thats my corgi x king Charles cavalier his name is juno. I have a full breed cardigan corgi named sky but she wasnt in shot for this pic. juno is a really mummys Boy usually always around my feet like right now curled up on the lounge next to me[emoji7]


----------



## bakeacookie

Last nights bag (and presents!)


----------



## seahorseinstripes

still one of my fave lv collaboration work, i wish i can have all lv julie verhoeven bags


----------



## BlueCherry

Can't seem to put this one down, I find the colour so versatile


----------



## Sparkletastic

Enjoying Atlantis in Dubai (and too many sweets LOL!) with my trusty road warrior bag - my Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed old gold and silver tone hardware in black calfskin.  This bag travels so well and is so easy to wear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Can't seem to put this one down, I find the colour so versatile
> 
> View attachment 3544799


That is a great color!  Is that a smokey grey? Looks to have a hint of denim blue. Beautiful!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> That is a great color!  Is that a smokey grey? Looks to have a hint of denim blue. Beautiful!



Thanks Sparkletastic [emoji4]

It's called petrol blue and is a nice cool toned blue.


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke Alto Sabrina in red


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Dior Panarea tote at my son's music concert


----------



## Aoifs

Rocking this MK this weekend as I want to be lightweight and hands free. The colour is also perfect for this time of year!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## little_j

Haven't used this bag in a while - Givenchy Medium Antigona


----------



## March786

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3544588
> 
> Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.


Love this  beautiful pic


----------



## Kendie26

For our overnight trip to visit friends this weekend I used my new Chanel WOC


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> For our overnight trip to visit friends this weekend I used my new Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545410


Gorgeous bag Kendie, so neutral, I LOVE it !!!  Stay warm today and keep shovel handy  !!


----------



## Livia1

Black Disco today.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Livia1 said:


> Black Disco today.
> 
> View attachment 3545439


Love this bag!  a gucci classic


----------



## Livia1

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this bag!  a gucci classic



Yes, versatile and practical too. A great bag 
Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> View attachment 3545287



 Hi C!  She's beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!  She's beautiful!


Thanks! 
I actually thought of you when I pulled her out. [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag Kendie, so neutral, I LOVE it !!!  Stay warm today and keep shovel handy  !!


Thank you dear friend Dmurphy!! Yes, get the shovel ready...have a super lovely holiday season if I don't "see/speak" with you dear!


----------



## Mimmy

Because rain was predicted. [emoji299]️


----------



## Aoifs

Mimmy said:


> Because rain was predicted. [emoji299]️
> View attachment 3545817


Cute!

Can i ask where you live? I always wonder about your stunning view [emoji305]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mimmy

Aoifs said:


> Cute!
> 
> Can i ask where you live? I always wonder about your stunning view [emoji305]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks, Aoifs!

I live on the West Coast of Florida. Probably best not to post more than that on a public forum. [emoji6]


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> For our overnight trip to visit friends this weekend I used my new Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545410



Love this WOC. Your Chanel purchases of late have been *amazing*


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL


You knock it out of the park every time with your outfits and bags. Whoot!


----------



## jcver

Bal part time today


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> For our overnight trip to visit friends this weekend I used my new Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545410



Lovely WOC [emoji173]️ What is this colour Kendie26 (hard to tell from my phone if it's black or dark grey?) I don't remember if you posted this before? 



Livia1 said:


> Black Disco today.
> View attachment 3545439



Love the GUCCI disco. Especially the tassel. I have the mini version so no tassels [emoji20]



Mimmy said:


> Because rain was predicted. [emoji299]️
> View attachment 3545817



LC bags are great for bad weather and Agree best views you have Mimmy.



jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL



At least you look fabulous! Grest pict as always! I need to step it up a bit [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ferragamo tote to brighten up my day [emoji170]


----------



## Aoifs

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Aoifs!
> 
> I live on the West Coast of Florida. Probably best not to post more than that on a public forum. [emoji6]


Looks like paradise! I must travel there sometime. 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift


Awww what a beauty! Congrats! [emoji95] [emoji95] [emoji178] [emoji178]


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Love this WOC. Your Chanel purchases of late have been *amazing*


you are so sweet, thank you bagloverny! I need to drastically curtail/stop (wish me luck, ha) my chanel purchases now & just enjoy what I have...appreciate your kind sentiment & I always love seeing your amazing collection & pics as well


----------



## Kendie26

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift


Wow, absolutely gorgeous pic all around....you are beautiful & so is your bag & entire outfit!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Ferragamo tote to brighten up my day [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3546211


I absolutely LOVE this one of yours HiEndGirl (I think it was a gift from your family if I remember correctly-?) Amazing color & texture.
Thanks for your compliment on my new WOC....that was first time worn & per your question, the color is dark grey w/ a soft/subtle sheen  (chanel calls it "dark silver")


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL


Dang, there you go AGAIN!  BEST sense of style & unique, pics/poses...you are true art & inspiration my friend. Totally LOVE that shirt bigtime! You look phenomenal


----------



## HiEndGirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift



LOVE [emoji173]️ everything in this photo!!! Model shoot magazine styling. Fabulous [emoji7]

Edit: and now I want over the knee boots [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> I absolutely LOVE this one of yours HiEndGirl (I think it was a gift from your family if I remember correctly-?) Amazing color & texture.
> Thanks for your compliment on my new WOC....that was first time worn & per your question, the color is dark grey w/ a soft/subtle sheen  (chanel calls it "dark silver")



Thank you sweet Kendie. The embossed leather is what attracted me to this bag. The leather is so soft to touch for a structured bag. Oh you are so good to remember yes a bday gift from my boys [emoji177]

Your WOC is a lovely addition to your collection and I particularly love this colour. It will be great for all seasons and occasions. Looking forward to more action Picts with this baby.


----------



## Mimmy

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL



Great bag and look, jadeaymanalac!


----------



## Mimmy

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift



Stunning bag, look and photo! Love the holiday feeling of this pic, LovingTheOrange!


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL


Looking fabulous Jade, your style is amazing !!!


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3544588
> 
> Going out to dinner with K dressed up with a strapyou and lagoon fendi monster.



Nice., love the fendi strapping on Kelly's [emoji175]
So, you decided to keep lagoon?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> Nice., love the fendi strapping on Kelly's [emoji175]
> So, you decided to keep lagoon?


Yep decided to keep he is too cute lol i want a minty next. I almost bought a kooky from someone selling cheap on ebay but i dont really want another silver hardware monster


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> Yep decided to keep he is too cute lol i want a minty next. I almost bought a kooky from someone selling cheap on ebay but i dont really want another silver hardware monster



Awesome I like the mini size., I bought the kooky from eBay, I love the silver HW.,


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Gratz! Im glad a fellow tpfer snapped it up.


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> Gratz! Im glad a fellow tpfer snapped it up.



Yes [emoji23] did you see the new pastel colored mini Monster, I want one it is so pretty!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> Yes [emoji23] did you see the new pastel colored mini Monster, I want one it is so pretty!


Thats the one posted here in this thread? I cant find it anywhere though online no one knows her name :/


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats the one posted here in this thread? I cant find it anywhere though online no one knows her name :/



I post in fendi monster thread., yes I know I can't find it anywhere or find its name either [emoji31]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

@Kendie26 @HiEndGirl @Sparkletastic @Dmurphy1 mimmy
thank you girls for the love


----------



## jadeaymanalac

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm bringing my newest addition out for her first photo op today! Kelly 25 in black swift


Love this


----------



## shesnochill

jcver said:


> View attachment 3546198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bal part time today



Gorg! What color is the bag / hardware?


----------



## BeachBagGal

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL



Love the outfit and LOVE the shirt!! [emoji3]


----------



## meowmix318

jadeaymanalac said:


> Still using my Givenchy Antigona Shopping tote for everyday use but the occasion calls for a pouch (Balenciaga Clip l) for the dinner then drinks with friends. I'm the designated driver that night so I have to be the sober one with club soda LOL


Love the shoes (hopefully friends will repay you and be the DD next time)


----------



## debssx3

Doctors office with Speedy B 25


----------



## Kendie26

Car cruising w/my 2009 black Bal City [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm obsessed with the veining on her


----------



## jcver

annaversary said:


> Gorg! What color is the bag / hardware?


Thank you! 
 It's vert militaire with giant rose gold hardware.


----------



## bakeacookie

Alma PM


----------



## liz_




----------



## shesnochill




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga black City in chevre with iridescent hw and BV flats in barolo + bracelets


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga black City in chevre with iridescent hw and BV flats in barolo + bracelets


I typically don't like the iridescent hardware on bags but WOW! Yours looks divine!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I typically don't like the iridescent hardware on bags but WOW! Yours looks divine!


me neither 
until i found this one 
it's just as much as needed without being 'too bright/shiny/loud"  
hope you're having good time in Dubai? weather is amazing at the moment!


----------



## rollercoaster

My cheap "daily driver," LOL!


----------



## Kendie26

My oldest Chanel


----------



## Molly0

I made my own "furry purse charm" with freshwater pearls for eyes out of the trim of a winter coat that I was getting rid of.   haha. . .

(. . . forgot to say she is attached to a Banana Republic bag today.)


----------



## leechiyong

Out to lunch with my MG Baby Bucket:


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my MG Baby Bucket:
> View attachment 3548377


that's a really sweet, pretty bag!! Truly appreciate MG quality & style!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3548277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my own "furry purse charm" with freshwater pearls for eyes out of the trim of a winter coat that I was getting rid of.   haha. . .
> 
> (. . . forgot to say she is attached to a Banana Republic bag today.)


Wow you are very talented ! Charm looks adorable & BR bags are great too!


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my MG Baby Bucket:
> View attachment 3548377



This is adorable, leechiyong!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you are very talented ! Charm looks adorable & BR bags are great too!


Thanks!  What is it about BR hey?  I like them too & often find myself attracted to their clothes too!


----------



## jax818

Taking my boy out. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> me neither
> until i found this one
> it's just as much as needed without being 'too bright/shiny/loud"
> hope you're having good time in Dubai? weather is amazing at the moment!


Isn't it funny how the "right" bag can change all our assumptions?  Your bag is wonderful

And I just got home. I had a blast in Dubai. How sweet of you to ask!


----------



## ksuromax

jax818 said:


> Taking my boy out. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3548591


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Isn't it funny how the "right" bag can change all our assumptions?  Your bag is wonderful
> 
> And I just got home. I had a blast in Dubai. How sweet of you to ask!


thank you  
yes, i can't agree more! it's all about "right" thing, isn't it? 
Glad you liked it, hope you managed to catch the festive spirit, trees and decorations here are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> Taking my boy out. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3548591


Your Boy is perfection....I'm a MAJOR chevron lover & I also love your neutral color. The "Dear Santa" plaque is awesome too!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo


such pretty colors girlfriend!! In addition to "BV Queen" title, shall we also call you the red Queen?


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> such pretty colors girlfriend!! In addition to "BV Queen" title, shall we also call you the red Queen?


too many titles, my dearest friend


----------



## jax818

Switched over to my speedy B in anticipation of the [emoji299]️


----------



## Givenchy18

I'm wearing my new-to-me Chanel mini flap! This is definitely my new go-to bag[emoji39] (pardon the ugly dressing room)


----------



## Venessa84

This classic 35 is stuffed to the brim.


----------



## Morenita21

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3549238
> 
> 
> Switched over to my speedy B in anticipation of the [emoji299]️



Is this the 30?


----------



## jax818

Morenita21 said:


> Is this the 30?



Yes it is!


----------



## minoxa33

My workhorse Hermès Garden party today...


----------



## Kendie26

Givenchy18 said:


> I'm wearing my new-to-me Chanel mini flap! This is definitely my new go-to bag[emoji39] (pardon the ugly dressing room)
> View attachment 3549260



You look awesome!!! I have a major love/obsession  & weakness for Chanel mini's [emoji173]️️[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino glamlock yesterday


----------



## Phiomega

My Black Givenchy Pandora with baseball stitch --- I feel very cool and edgy when I carry this around...


----------



## Pessie

^ lovely pandora, not seen that stitching before 
Madame slouch and I are off to the library in a min


----------



## jcver

LV Neverfull for a gloomy Milan!


----------



## Changeitup

MCM Medium Milla Tote in Ruby Red just arrived for the holidays! Love this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Changeitup said:


> View attachment 3549840
> 
> 
> MCM Medium Milla Tote in Ruby Red just arrived for the holidays! Love this bag.


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Changeitup said:


> View attachment 3549840
> 
> 
> MCM Medium Milla Tote in Ruby Red just arrived for the holidays! Love this bag.


This bag is gorgeous. I have been looking at these for a while. The leather is so yummy!


----------



## Mariapia

I got it today and took her out immediately...
My red Postina, from Zanellato.


----------



## Mariapia

Phiomega said:


> My Black Givenchy Pandora with baseball stitch --- I feel very cool and edgy when I carry this around...
> View attachment 3549600


Wonderful and unusual stitching!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan village triple zip satchel


----------



## jcver

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it today and took her out immediately...
> My red Postina, from Zanellato.


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan village triple zip satchel
> View attachment 3550172


Seems we are soul-mates, your bags look like my perfect bags! Leather is absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it today and took her out immediately...
> My red Postina, from Zanellato.


So pretty & that color is to die for Mariapia! At first glance it I thought it was a Mulberry Bryn bag as it resembles that style a little big but I've never heard of this brand so I'll need to check it out (unless they are not in USA?)


----------



## Kendie26

Changeitup said:


> View attachment 3549840
> 
> 
> MCM Medium Milla Tote in Ruby Red just arrived for the holidays! Love this bag.


Stop the presses! Now THAT is 1 hellova STUNNING bag....that color is THE prettiest red I've seen. I love MCM quality. CONGRATS & enjoy her w/ a huge smile as you carry her!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> My Black Givenchy Pandora with baseball stitch --- I feel very cool and edgy when I carry this around...
> View attachment 3549600


Wow, that is such a PERFECT pic of your cool bag to show off it's stitching...I've never seen a pandora like this before...it's fabulous!
And @Pessie ...your Pandora color is drop dead beautiful!! Love how you call her "madame slouch!"


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty & that color is to die for Mariapia! At first glance it I thought it was a Mulberry Bryn bag as it resembles that style a little big but I've never heard of this brand so I'll need to check it out (unless they are not in USA?)


Thank you dear Kendie.
They have an online store:
www.zanellato.com
And NeimanMarcus also sells the brand in the US.


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Seems we are soul-mates, your bags look like my perfect bags! Leather is absolutely fantastic!!!


Aw thanks! [emoji56] 

Yes, the leather is really yummy!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Thank you dear Kendie.
> They have an online store:
> www.zanellato.com
> And NeimanMarcus also sells the brand in the US.


You are always, always so kind mariapia....many thanks!! Looking at site now & will check my local NM & NM online. So your bag is called "Woman" (i think)...thanks for being a lovely, friendly enabler!


----------



## lms910

In the Christmas spirit with Dior!


----------



## shadowplay

This mini Bennett is cheering me up today in spite of the dreary weather! Not sure I will keep the bear charm on her, but it was too cute to go without today.


----------



## SimplyB

Heading out into the snowy cold for dinner with my classic (and winter-ready) LV Epi Alma....


----------



## HiEndGirl

bakeacookie said:


> Alma PM
> 
> View attachment 3547198



I love the colour combo with twilly/bandeau and charm [emoji170]



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga black City in chevre with iridescent hw and BV flats in barolo + bracelets





ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta in Carmino and slipons in Barolo



Ksuromax. You really rock the arm candy and are fabulous at coordinating them with your bags [emoji7]



Kendie26 said:


> My oldest Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548268



I love that you have the special older piece that you still use and love. Makes me feel better about my first and only CC bag. It's still special even though it's old. [emoji177]



leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my MG Baby Bucket:
> View attachment 3548377



This is just sooo darn cute!! 



Pessie said:


> ^ lovely pandora, not seen that stitching before
> Madame slouch and I are off to the library in a min
> 
> View attachment 3549608



Fabulous colour. It looks dark purple ? [emoji171]


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> In the Christmas spirit with Dior!
> 
> View attachment 3550657


Deep sighthat bag rocks!!! If I stumbled upon it I just might have to buy it because that shade of red looks exactly like what I desperately want! LOVE it! Great pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga chèvre First 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I adore this holiday limited edition bag because of the matte gold hardware


----------



## Pessie

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous colour. It looks dark purple ? [emoji171]



Thanks, it's Oxlood


----------



## HiEndGirl

Xmas party last night required a splash of red [emoji173]️️


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## bakeacookie

HiEndGirl said:


> I love the colour combo with twilly/bandeau and charm [emoji170]
> 
> Ksuromax. You really rock the arm candy and are fabulous at coordinating them with your bags [emoji7]
> 
> I love that you have the special older piece that you still use and love. Makes me feel better about my first and only CC bag. It's still special even though it's old. [emoji177]
> This is just sooo darn cute!!
> Fabulous colour. It looks dark purple ? [emoji171]


Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

balenciaga First (2005 rouge theatre)


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> balenciaga First (2005 rouge theatre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551234



Wow, just wow, Kendie! [emoji173][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## CClovesbags

Chanel Paris-Pondicherry at Starbucks


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> balenciaga First (2005 rouge theatre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551234


We are bag twins, Kendie!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Wow, just wow, Kendie! [emoji173][emoji7][emoji8]





Mariapia said:


> We are bag twins, Kendie!


Thanks so much ladies! OMG I did not know this Mariapia, yay on twins!! Would love to see yours someday!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> balenciaga First (2005 rouge theatre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551234


OHHHHH, GORGEOUS Kendie !!!!  I've been re-bitten by the Bal bug lately !!! Enjoy your Sunday !!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> We are bag twins, Kendie!


Here it is!


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy 20


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> You are always, always so kind mariapia....many thanks!! Looking at site now & will check my local NM & NM online. So your bag is called "Woman" (i think)...thanks for being a lovely, friendly enabler!


The name of the bag is Postina. 
Because it looks like a postman bag....


----------



## Sparkletastic

lms910 said:


> In the Christmas spirit with Dior!
> 
> View attachment 3550657


I LOVE this!!!  Soooo pretty!!!! Swoon!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

OMG! It's sooooooo coooooooold today!  I need a little heat from my Chanel Jumbo Single flap in the 10c red caviar.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> balenciaga First (2005 rouge theatre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551234


This is fabulous!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3551360
> 
> Here it is!



[emoji322][emoji8]woot , she's a Beaut!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! It's sooooooo coooooooold today!  I need a little heat from my Chanel Jumbo Single flap in the 10c red caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551401



[emoji173]️️[emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji322][emoji173]️️[emoji322][emoji173]️️


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> OHHHHH, GORGEOUS Kendie !!!!  I've been re-bitten by the Bal bug lately !!! Enjoy your Sunday !!





ksuromax said:


> This is fabulous!!!!



Thank you my 2 dear, beautiful friends [emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]
Oooo Dmurphy, are you thinking of acquiring another Bal then?[emoji4]


----------



## Changeitup

Kendie26 said:


> Stop the presses! Now THAT is 1 hellova STUNNING bag....that color is THE prettiest red I've seen. I love MCM quality. CONGRATS & enjoy her w/ a huge smile as you carry her!



Thank you. I am really enjoying this bag and I see many fellow TPF-ers are really stepping up their December bag game, getting into the spirit of the season, and carrying some amazing bags.


----------



## Changeitup

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Changeitup

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga chèvre First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this holiday limited edition bag because of the matte gold hardware



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji8]woot , she's a Beaut!! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


I had to replace the "thread" ( don't know what it's called) on the handles, I used the extra leather coming with the bag....


----------



## Kendie26

Changeitup said:


> Beautiful bag!


thanks so much (although I like your red Dior even better!!!)


----------



## Kendie26

Changeitup said:


> Beautiful bag!


oops, so sorry, I meant to say "i like your MCM even better!" in above post......there were 3 amazing red bags the last day or so that made my mind go haywire!! (your MCM, sparkle's chanel, & lms' dior)


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my 2 dear, beautiful friends [emoji8][emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]
> Oooo Dmurphy, are you thinking of acquiring another Bal then?[emoji4]


Yes, I already did !! A gorgeous metallic silver town, which I am in love with  !! Will post pics soon !


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Yes, I already did !! A gorgeous metallic silver town, which I am in love with  !! Will post pics soon !


Oh Snap girl!! YAY YOU!! Can't wait to see it....love Bal's metallics & Town shape is so chic/elegant & lovely (like you!) Early Congrats!!


----------



## Mimmy

Using my Reed Krakoff, shearling Kit bag today. [emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

Alma PM, a little full today.


----------



## bagloverny

Trying on clothes with my tourmaline Bottega Veneta!


----------



## Designervintage

michteo said:


> My outfit feels kinda matchy matchy today with my pink Valentino rockstud and Fendi bag bug [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3533154



Loooove your sweater [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## liz_

Used my boy today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ( I wish I could change my user name to match my IG name [emoji19] )


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my brand new Bal Jacynthe Work today[emoji171] I was so happy to find one new with the tags still on that I scooped it up right away and made it my holiday gift[emoji319]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sadly no time for a mod shot so snapped this as I was leaving work today. My LV speedy and LC tote


----------



## HiEndGirl

CClovesbags said:


> Chanel Paris-Pondicherry at Starbucks
> View attachment 3551321



I love your bag colour with this Rodeo and we are now Rodeo twins as I just got my first in the same colour [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3551390
> 
> 
> Speedy 20



I love the detail on this speedy. It looks so special.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! It's sooooooo coooooooold today!  I need a little heat from my Chanel Jumbo Single flap in the 10c red caviar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551401



Snuggle up to that any day lol [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3552065
> 
> Using my Reed Krakoff, shearling Kit bag today. [emoji41]





bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3552082
> 
> 
> Alma PM, a little full today.



Loving the penguin charms!


----------



## HiEndGirl

tatertot said:


> Carrying my brand new Bal Jacynthe Work today[emoji171] I was so happy to find one new with the tags still on that I scooped it up right away and made it my holiday gift[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552711



Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## CClovesbags

HiEndGirl said:


> I love your bag colour with this Rodeo and we are now Rodeo twins as I just got my first in the same colour [emoji4]



Thank you [emoji4]. I wasn't sure about the rodeos but my 5 year-year-old girl loves "My little ponies" and she said I had to have it. She wants to collect all colors of the rainbow [emoji24]


----------



## remainsilly

Sticking with penguin theme￼￼.￼


Hermes--the vicster.
Hanna hat.
And Mr. Waddlesworth(Why name was chosen, no one knows. But there it is. Forever. Ah, holiday traditions.)


----------



## Molly0

My little Chanel vintage companion today for some Christmas shopping. . .


----------



## Kendie26

Traveling this week for big work meeting with my favorite work bag-Mulberry bayswater & my Chanel WOC for evening functions


----------



## Phiomega

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful and unusual stitching!



Thank you! I got it in December 2013 and even then, my friends said they did not see it anywhere else...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3552837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Chanel vintage companion today for some Christmas shopping. . .


What a pretty vintage bag in a pretty picture! 


Kendie26 said:


> Traveling this week for big work meeting with my favorite work bag-Mulberry bayswater & my Chanel WOC for evening functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552889


I love this combo. Very smart looking.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm nowhere festive.  Waiting at urgent care for a friend with a cut finger with my Prada bauletto. This is the perfect bag for running errands in this yucky snowy weather.


----------



## tatertot

HiEndGirl said:


> Congrats on your new beauty!



Thank you so much!! 



remainsilly said:


> Sticking with penguin theme￼￼.￼
> View attachment 3552795
> 
> Hermes--the vicster.
> Hanna hat.
> And Mr. Waddlesworth(Why name was chosen, no one knows. But there it is. Forever. Ah, holiday traditions.)



Lovely combo! Can't beat a classic Hermes with a bit of fun accents thrown in  Happy holidays 



Kendie26 said:


> Traveling this week for big work meeting with my favorite work bag-Mulberry bayswater & my Chanel WOC for evening functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552889



Gorgeous! Not sure which I love more but both are beauties. Have a wonderful trip and a very happy holiday season dear


----------



## Breadnbrie

My newest baby and first hobo bag! Been looking for a carefree durable open top tote and just got her last week! Nice departure from my usual satchels.


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Magnolia in bordeaux


----------



## HiEndGirl

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. I wasn't sure about the rodeos but my 5 year-year-old girl loves "My little ponies" and she said I had to have it. She wants to collect all colors of the rainbow [emoji24]



Haha. Love it!!! I want to collect all the colours of the rainbow too.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3552837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little Chanel vintage companion today for some Christmas shopping. . .



This gorgeous CHANEL looks like the best ornament on your tree. 



Kendie26 said:


> Traveling this week for big work meeting with my favorite work bag-Mulberry bayswater & my Chanel WOC for evening functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552889



Perfect travel combo Kendie. The Mulberry looks like a great work bag too. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I'm nowhere festive.  Waiting at urgent care for a friend with a cut finger with my Prada bauletto. This is the perfect bag for running errands in this yucky snowy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553020



I've not seen this Prada before I don't think. I really like this. Is it a single zip opening at the top? 



Breadnbrie said:


> My newest baby and first hobo bag! Been looking for a carefree durable open top tote and just got her last week! Nice departure from my usual satchels.
> View attachment 3553097
> View attachment 3553098



Love your whole look Breadnbrie and your new hobo is fabulous [emoji173]️



carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Magnolia in bordeaux
> View attachment 3553271



Wow the detailing on this bag is amazing!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Day out with my little boys so going hands free with my LV Odeon


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Magnolia in bordeaux
> View attachment 3553271


Fabulous! Colour is too gorgeous for words!


----------



## ksuromax

Going to meet Santa with my shining BV gang!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Going to meet Santa with my shining BV gang!



I love this one of yours!


----------



## FunBagz

Spreading some holiday cheer with Ugly Christmas Sweater day in the office and my red M/L CF! Happy Holidays, TPFers!


----------



## Martini0317

My Chloe and her companions out for the day


----------



## ksuromax

We've been at Santa's!!! Feeling the spirit, hearing the bells jingle...


----------



## carterazo

HiEndGirl said:


> This gorgeous CHANEL looks like the best ornament on your tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect travel combo Kendie. The Mulberry looks like a great work bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not seen this Prada before I don't think. I really like this. Is it a single zip opening at the top?
> 
> 
> 
> Love your whole look Breadnbrie and your new hobo is fabulous [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the detailing on this bag is amazing!





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous! Colour is too gorgeous for words!


Thanks ladies!  Treesje used to make some really fabulous bags.


----------



## tatertot

Switched into by workhorse Mon-mono LV Speedy 40 for a day of last-minute holiday shopping and errands


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiEndGirl said:


> Day out with my little boys so going hands free with my LV Odeon
> 
> View attachment 3553367



That's what I call a cool style


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal shearling city


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> I've not seen this Prada before I don't think. I really like this. Is it a single zip opening at the top?
> 
> Yes it is. I truly love this bag.  So easy to wear and so organized inside. Here are some stock photos that better show the structure of the bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, this must be my time to be far less than glam.  

I'm waiting at another doctor's office. This time with my black patent Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo. 

This weekend better bring some festive glamour or I'm calling Santa!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Natasha out for some holiday spirit! [emoji319]


----------



## Molly0

HiEndGirl said:


> This gorgeous CHANEL looks like the best ornament on your tree.



Wouldn't THAT be a great way to decorate a tree?   Sigh. . . All Chanel Mini's!!!. . . Sigh. . .


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> So, this must be my time to be far less than glam.
> 
> I'm waiting at another doctor's office. This time with my black patent Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo.
> 
> This weekend better bring some festive glamour or I'm calling Santa!
> View attachment 3553666


So sorry you have to be there, but I'll bet you have the most fab bag in the place!


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal shearling city


Drooling! LOVE EYES....been waiting to see your FAB shearlings....GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> What a pretty vintage bag in a pretty picture!
> 
> I love this combo. Very smart looking.


thanks dear Sparkle....now if only i could find my perfect red like YOUR perfect Red Chanel....& love your black patent pic too!! You have AMAZING bags!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's what I call a cool style



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal shearling city



What a fabulous winter bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> View attachment 3553598
> View attachment 3553599



Thanks for this Sparkletastic!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> So, this must be my time to be far less than glam.
> 
> I'm waiting at another doctor's office. This time with my black patent Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo.
> 
> This weekend better bring some festive glamour or I'm calling Santa!
> View attachment 3553666



Lucky you have tpf to keep you company while you wait [emoji4] I always find it hard to take photos of my bags in public places. I'm think people must be looking at me strange [emoji57] haha. Hope all went well.


----------



## liz_

Took out my classic flap for some more xmas shopping


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> Lucky you have tpf to keep you company while you wait [emoji4] I always find it hard to take photos of my bags in public places. I'm think people must be looking at me strange [emoji57] haha. Hope all went well.


 I agree. That's why this shot was taken with my bag on my lap. I could "sneak" a photo. LOL!


----------



## carterazo

Back to Coach Rogue in mineral


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kendie26 said:


> Drooling! LOVE EYES....been waiting to see your FAB shearlings....GORGEOUS!!!





HiEndGirl said:


> What a fabulous winter bag!


Thank you


----------



## Esquared72

Marc by Marc Jacobs PTTM Sasha


----------



## BlueCherry

Fendi small by the way - I watched a wear and tear YT video yesterday and it made me want to get mine out. Haven't used it in ages.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Drop


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me black patent Rika Starbag [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today: Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> thanks dear Sparkle....now if only i could find my perfect red like YOUR perfect Red Chanel....& love your black patent pic too!! You have AMAZING bags!!!


Kendie - your perfect red will come. 

And you KNOW I love your bags. You've perfectly curated your collection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> Day out with my little boys so going hands free with my LV Odeon
> 
> View attachment 3553367


I love this bag with your shoes. 


FunBagz said:


> Spreading some holiday cheer with Ugly Christmas Sweater day in the office and my red M/L CF! Happy Holidays, TPFers!
> View attachment 3553469


LOL!  What a great way to add some sassy class to an ugly sweater!


----------



## tatertot

Bal Jacynthe Work for me today[emoji319]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Kendie - your perfect red will come.
> 
> And you KNOW I love your bags. You've perfectly curated your collection!


that's so uber sweet/kind of you Sparkle & I echo that sentiment right back at you (on your bags)....Have a blessed holiday!


----------



## bakeacookie

Here's my Alma again!


----------



## bakeacookie

My Chanel!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> Here's my Alma again!
> View attachment 3555747


The keychain is so cute


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> The keychain is so cute



Thank you! It's from Coach [emoji4]


----------



## lms910

Christmas-ing at MILs with Gucci Blooms as a clutch and gold Chanel ballerinas from the sale!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Taking this little cutie out for last minute Christmas errands. Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB


----------



## Licie25

My MCM tote


----------



## dyyong

has been a while..... 
Chloe Hudson


----------



## Morenita21

dyyong said:


> has been a while.....
> Chloe Hudson



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Mrs. Bamboo's debut for the Christmas Eve


----------



## carterazo

Coach tea rose appliqué  Dinky crossbody in leather [emoji7]


----------



## loves

Just this bagpack over the holiday season 
Happy Holidays TPFrs


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Christmas-ing at MILs with Gucci Blooms as a clutch and gold Chanel ballerinas from the sale!
> View attachment 3556144


LOVE your combo of clutch & ballerinas w/ your outfit (pretty green color!!)...beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach tea rose appliqué  Dinky crossbody in leather [emoji7]
> View attachment 3556562


Totally my favorite Dinky....she is super special carterazo! Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you & everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Taking this little cutie out for last minute Christmas errands. Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556201


That is one sexy, hell of a statement bag Sparkle!!! Big LOVE on this one...Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you dear & everyone here on tPF!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> That is one sexy, hell of a statement bag Sparkle!!! Big LOVE on this one...Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you dear & everyone here on tPF!


Thanks, Kendie!  A Sparkle filled Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to you and all the TPF family!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Totally my favorite Dinky....she is super special carterazo! Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to you & everyone!


Thank you,  Kendie26!  Merry Christmas to you as well!  [emoji319] [emoji318] [emoji320]


----------



## bakeacookie

Christmas handbag and charm combo!


----------



## leechiyong

bakeacookie said:


> Christmas handbag and charm combo!
> 
> View attachment 3557101


Great bag; love the charm!


----------



## bakeacookie

leechiyong said:


> Great bag; love the charm!



Thank you!


----------



## Piarpreet

HiEndGirl said:


> Piarpreet you style is so amazing!!! I LOVE your combos and pops of colour and glitter and everything else you bring to tpf [emoji7]



Thank you  that's an unexpected compliment. I feel like my taste is "too out there" and that most people don't quite get it. So I'm thankful that you enjoy my posts


----------



## Piarpreet

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga black City in chevre with iridescent hw and BV flats in barolo + bracelets



I have been searching for this bag for months!  u lucky gal!


----------



## Piarpreet

Bling bling


----------



## Piarpreet

Carolina herrera tweed and pearls


----------



## ksuromax

Piarpreet said:


> I have been searching for this bag for months!  u lucky gal!



thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3557223
> 
> Carolina herrera tweed and pearls





Piarpreet said:


> Thank you  that's an unexpected compliment. I feel like my taste is "too out there" and that most people don't quite get it. So I'm thankful that you enjoy my posts





Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3557222
> 
> 
> Bling bling


totally LOVE both of your mods....that blue (is it a Fendi by the way bag? I think? w/ those cool sneaks)is the prettiest blue around! And I'm dying to see Carolina Herrera bags in person (huge tweed fan here) You are a drop dead gorgeous woman! And per your reply to hiendgirl....I love & respect your style!!! I do get it & it's uniquely your own & totally FABULOUS!!


----------



## Mimmy

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3557222
> 
> 
> Bling bling



Bling, bling looks amazing, Piarpreet!


----------



## Mimmy

What Santa brought me.[emoji318]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3557359
> 
> What Santa brought me.[emoji318]



[emoji322][emoji177][emoji319]Wowee dearest Mimmy!! You've been a "VERY VERY good girl" this year!![emoji23][emoji23]Your new bag is a total looker/stunner!! Congrats & no doubt you gave dear Santa a heartfelt thank you![emoji318][emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji177][emoji319]Wowee dearest Mimmy!! You've been a "VERY VERY good girl" this year!![emoji23][emoji23]Your new bag is a total looker/stunner!! Congrats & no doubt you gave dear Santa a heartfelt thank you![emoji318][emoji173]️



Thank you, dearest Kendie![emoji7] I was pretty good; I think that I can be even better next year! [emoji23][emoji318][emoji320] I remembered to thank Santa too! [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, dearest Kendie![emoji7] I was pretty good; I think that I can be even better next year! [emoji23][emoji318][emoji320] I remembered to thank Santa too! [emoji6]


Perhaps you can "teach" me how to be that good so Santa will visit me next year!! Tehehehe....smooches to you dear!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Perhaps you can "teach" me how to be that good so Santa will visit me next year!! Tehehehe....smooches to you dear!



On second thought, maybe it was beginner's luck! [emoji256] If anyone is good and kind, it is you, dear Kendie! Smooches back at you! [emoji182][emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> On second thought, maybe it was beginner's luck! [emoji256] If anyone is good and kind, it is you, dear Kendie! Smooches back at you! [emoji182][emoji8][emoji182]


Back at you dearest & then some!!! You are a doll....a LoveBug...just a joy! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Out for lunch with my Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with my Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557638



Such a stunner, Kendie! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Such a stunner, Kendie! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you kindly dearest! She's 1 of my all time favorites


----------



## Esquared72

My Christmas present...AW Rockie in Matte Grass


----------



## Sparkletastic

eehlers said:


> My Christmas present...AW Rockie in Matte Grass
> View attachment 3558394


I love these bags. They look like so much fun and this is a great, unexpected neutral! Enjoy'!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Happy holidays to all my tPF friends. Love seeing the festive picts ❤️
I'm having some IT technical difficulties at the moment. I usually use my iPhone perseforum app which is not responding or working at all so I have signed into the website from my phone. Different world from the app so I don't know how to navigate properly yet .


----------



## HiEndGirl

carterazo said:


> Coach tea rose appliqué  Dinky crossbody in leather [emoji7]
> View attachment 3556562





Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3557222
> 
> 
> Bling bling





Kendie26 said:


> Out for lunch with my Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557638



I love all the textural delights. I want to reach out and feel these beauties.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3557359
> 
> What Santa brought me.[emoji318]



Fabulous Santa gift [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Casual day out with my pico18 in Trench. Taking her out "Au Naturel". Perfect to grab and run.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Happy holidays to all my tPF friends. Love seeing the festive picts ❤️
> I'm having some IT technical difficulties at the moment. I usually use my iPhone perseforum app which is not responding or working at all so I have signed into the website from my phone. Different world from the app so I don't know how to navigate properly yet .


I'm so glad you posted this dear friend because last night when I used my iPhone, I got a weird "crashed" message & then everything went blank in the app!  I turned cell off & back on & still didn't work so I then deleted the tPF app & reinstalled it (twice) & nothing! But yet I can log on fine right now with my laptop.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Casual day out with my pico18 in Trench. Taking her out "Au Naturel". Perfect to grab and run.
> 
> View attachment 3558759


I adore this bag so so much!!


----------



## Mimmy

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous Santa gift [emoji173]️


Thank you, HiEndGirl!


Kendie26 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this dear friend because last night when I used my iPhone, I got a weird "crashed" message & then everything went blank in the app!  I turned cell off & back on & still didn't work so I then deleted the tPF app & reinstalled it (twice) & nothing! But yet I can log on fine right now with my laptop.


Something similar happened to me, but fortunately deleting and then reinstalling the app worked for me!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, HiEndGirl!
> 
> Something similar happened to me, but fortunately deleting and then reinstalling the app worked for me!


thanks Mimmy dear! I just did an upgrade & then reinstalled the app & it's working....yay!!! I was so bummed last night when that happened


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> thanks Mimmy dear! I just did an upgrade & then reinstalled the app & it's working....yay!!! I was so bummed last night when that happened



I know the feeling, Kendie. I almost exclusively access tPF using my iPhone. [emoji336] Whenever I have trouble accessing the app I start to get a feeling of panic; I guess I'm a tPF addict!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> I'm so glad you posted this dear friend because last night when I used my iPhone, I got a weird "crashed" message & then everything went blank in the app!  I turned cell off & back on & still didn't work so I then deleted the tPF app & reinstalled it (twice) & nothing! But yet I can log on fine right now with my laptop.





Kendie26 said:


> thanks Mimmy dear! I just did an upgrade & then reinstalled the app & it's working....yay!!! I was so bummed last night when that happened





Mimmy said:


> I know the feeling, Kendie. I almost exclusively access tPF using my iPhone. [emoji336] Whenever I have trouble accessing the app I start to get a feeling of panic; I guess I'm a tPF addict!



It was due to an TPF server upgrade earlier in the day interfering with the app. Vlad fixed it fairly quickly thankfully. I was a little stressed too...definitely addicted lol [emoji23][emoji51]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this bag so so much!!



Thank you Kendie26  [emoji173]️ it's becoming my new "go to" bag [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke Toscana Domed Satchel at Peet's Coffee this morning !


----------



## Molly0

Little Louis Vuitton Reade (2003) hiding behind a giant furball and a vintage Versace scarf


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Looping GM.


----------



## Kendie26

2nd day in a row with my Chanel grey caviar classic medium flap (has blue tone in this grey)


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> 2nd day in a row with my Chanel grey caviar classic medium flap (has blue tone in this grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559224


Love blue-toned greys!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Love blue-toned greys!


Thank you kindly leechiyong...i do too! It's a really versatile color


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly leechiyong...i do too! It's a really versatile color


I wish more designers used it.  Now I wish I'd pay more attention to Chanel.  What a stunning bag; classicly chic, while standing out from the traditional black.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> I wish more designers used it.  Now I wish I'd pay more attention to Chanel.  What a stunning bag; classicly chic, while standing out from the traditional black.


that's so sweet, thanks again leechiyong....I meant to also say I love the color in your avatar...gorgeous bag & color!


----------



## Venessa84

The perfect companion last night for dinner and the Christmas Spectacular (my first time seeing it and it was amazing.  Can't wait to have kids to share the experience with them).


----------



## Venessa84

HiEndGirl said:


> It was due to an TPF server upgrade earlier in the day interfering with the app. Vlad fixed it fairly quickly thankfully. I was a little stressed too...definitely addicted lol [emoji23][emoji51]


Hmm mine hasn't been working since yesterday.  Maybe I'll delete and reinstall.


----------



## bakeacookie

Venessa84 said:


> Hmm mine hasn't been working since yesterday.  Maybe I'll delete and reinstall.



That's how I fixed my app too! Delete and reinstall


----------



## Venessa84

bakeacookie said:


> That's how I fixed my app too! Delete and reinstall



Perfect! Now it works!! Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Ebury small. It was the 1st time out on Christmas & it matched perfect with the holiday lights!


----------



## HiEndGirl

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke Toscana Domed Satchel at Peet's Coffee this morning !
> 
> View attachment 3559072





Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3559098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Louis Vuitton Reade (2003) hiding behind a giant furball and a vintage Versace scarf





pmburk said:


> Louis Vuitton Looping GM.



L[emoji173]️VING the reds AND the fluff balls [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> 2nd day in a row with my Chanel grey caviar classic medium flap (has blue tone in this grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559224



Such a gorgeous tone Kendie [emoji7] it is so softer than the deep black yet such a perfect neutral and I imagine she throws colours to what you wear too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Monique1004 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Ebury small. It was the 1st time out on Christmas & it matched perfect with the holiday lights!
> 
> View attachment 3559340
> View attachment 3559341
> View attachment 3559342



This is the most fun bag I've seen in ages. Love it!![emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Pico again today ~ casual day shopping with my mum (she lives near the beach so lots of photos with flip-flops this week [emoji905])


----------



## RuedeNesle

HiEndGirl said:


> L[emoji173]️VING the reds AND the fluff balls [emoji7]



Thanks HiEndGirl!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Pico again today ~ casual day shopping with my mum (she lives near the beach so lots of photos with flip-flops this week [emoji905])
> 
> View attachment 3559444


Enjoy the warmth dear HiEndGirl!! (Brrr it's cold here) So nice seeing flops,pretty pedi, awesome bag, & fresh summery grass that's alive (& not like our frozen grass!)


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Anya Hindmarch All Over Stickers Ebury small. It was the 1st time out on Christmas & it matched perfect with the holiday lights!
> 
> View attachment 3559340
> View attachment 3559341
> View attachment 3559342


super fun, statement bag...Congrats as it sounds like a new bag being 1st time out. Great pics!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

coach ultraviolet penny. saw this coach color when another woman in this forum posted her ultraviolet tote and i was in love with the color so... this happened. wearing it this week and the color is WOW - no enhancement on the picture or color


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> coach ultraviolet penny. saw this coach color when another woman in this forum posted her ultraviolet tote and i was in love with the color so... this happened. wearing it this week and the color is WOW - no enhancement on the picture or color
> View attachment 3559734


That's IS a wow!  So pretty!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Shopping with DH at DXL with the Celine Ring Bag.


----------



## Molly0

On this dull, cold, wintery, day I'm carrying my bright chartruese Longchamp le pliage with Hermes twilly.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3559856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this dull, cold, wintery, day I'm carrying my bright chartruese Longchamp le pliage with Hermes twilly.



Lovely colour combo and like the idea of the twilly on the LC tote..I'm might borrow that styling [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3559853
> 
> 
> Shopping with DH at DXL with the Celine Ring Bag.



Lovely blue and the fluff ball!!! I so want a fluff ball [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Enjoy the warmth dear HiEndGirl!! (Brrr it's cold here) So nice seeing flops,pretty pedi, awesome bag, & fresh summery grass that's alive (& not like our frozen grass!)



Haha. Frozen grass not much fun!  Our summer is also our wet season so usually it's either way to hot and humid to go out or too wet lol. But early morning outdoor activities suits well so off to the beach this morning and maybe movie this arvo [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3559853
> 
> 
> Shopping with DH at DXL with the Celine Ring Bag.


OMG! Love it!!!!!!! 

I was JUST looking at these bags online and thinking of getting one. How easy is it to get in and out of the bag? Does it hold its shape if its half full?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Last nights outing forgot to post here, my new CC WOC [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3559853
> 
> 
> Shopping with DH at DXL with the Celine Ring Bag.


Oh Yay, I LOVE this one! Always thought the Celine Ring bags were so cool & unique....& perfect fab color! Seriously LOVING it Venessa!!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> coach ultraviolet penny. saw this coach color when another woman in this forum posted her ultraviolet tote and i was in love with the color so... this happened. wearing it this week and the color is WOW - no enhancement on the picture or color
> View attachment 3559734


that is out of this friggin world STUNNING!! Lucky you ccbaggirl!! You must be getting loads of compliments!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Last nights outing forgot to post here, my new CC WOC [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3560058


WooHoo girlie, you look so, so, SO pretty!!! How gorgeous your woc color shines against your sweet white dress...perfection!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> Last nights outing forgot to post here, my new CC WOC [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3560058


You are rocking that WOC!  I love it with the white dress. So crisp with the perfect punch of color.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in Mist Nero intrecciato


----------



## Piarpreet

ccbaggirl89 said:


> coach ultraviolet penny. saw this coach color when another woman in this forum posted her ultraviolet tote and i was in love with the color so... this happened. wearing it this week and the color is WOW - no enhancement on the picture or color
> View attachment 3559734




I have this bag but lost the tassels and it lost its charm to me


----------



## Molly0

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely colour combo and like the idea of the twilly on the LC tote..I'm might borrow that styling [emoji4]


Thankyou!  
Yes, please do and share your pic.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Piarpreet said:


> I have this bag but lost the tassels and it lost its charm to me


oh no ... it'd still look good without the tassels


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> WooHoo girlie, you look so, so, SO pretty!!! How gorgeous your woc color shines against your sweet white dress...perfection!!





Sparkletastic said:


> You are rocking that WOC!  I love it with the white dress. So crisp with the perfect punch of color.



Thanks for the luv!! You two rock [emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!
> Yes, please do and share your pic.



I will! I put charms and Twilley etc on all my bags except my LC tote as I usually carry it as an "extra" for big stuff to work along with my day bag. This definitely dresses it up. [emoji4]


----------



## gswpurse

my fav light color bag...9 yo miu miu


----------



## HiEndGirl

Morning tea at the park and followed by a day at the beach with DH and 2/3 DS. I forgot to pack my usual beach bag (LC hobo in fuchsia pink) so had to take my FERRAGAMO tote which luckily still matched my swimwear coverup [emoji170]. 




Thought I'd share this beach as it is actually a natural cove so no waves and great for the little ones to paddle through. At high tide smaller sea life come into the cove to explore and eat the small schools of fish. Last year a dolphin came in and swam with the kids and this year we spotted a stingray in the sand!! (that was a bit scary actually so we kept our distance but fabulous to watch it swim around in nature).


----------



## HiEndGirl

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3560619
> 
> my fav light color bag...9 yo miu miu



Oh love to see your miu miu! [emoji173]️ thanks for sharing!! Love this.


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta medium Veneta in Mist Nero intrecciato
> 
> View attachment 3560196


I love this style on your tenKrat! I think you might (?) even have another BV in this style in different color(?)....it flatters you so well & molds to your lovely figure beautifully


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Morning tea at the park and followed by a day at the beach with DH and 2/3 DS. I forgot to pack my usual beach bag (LC hobo in fuchsia pink) so had to take my FERRAGAMO tote which luckily still matched my swimwear coverup [emoji170].
> 
> View attachment 3560625
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share this beach as it is actually a natural cove so no waves and great for the little ones to paddle through. At high tide smaller sea life come into the cove to explore and eat the small schools of fish. Last year a dolphin came in and swam with the kids and this year we spotted a stingray in the sand!! (that was a bit scary actually so we kept our distance but fabulous to watch it swim around in nature).
> 
> View attachment 3560617
> 
> View attachment 3560618


OMG these spectacular colors in your coverup to go w/ that phenomenal bag....beautiful views too of course! Looks like you're having a fab time!


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp LM Cuir Tote in Carmine


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> I love this style on your tenKrat! I think you might (?) even have another BV in this style in different color(?)....it flatters you so well & molds to your lovely figure beautifully


Good memory, Kendie!  Yes, I have another Bottega Veneta in a different hobo style in a grey color. That one's made with the softest deerskin.

My first BV was a structured satchel, but when I bought a Veneta (hobo) model, I discovered that BV is very masterful with the hobo style. Once broken in, their hobos drape beautifully and mold perfectly to the person. Best hobos in the business, IMO.

Thank you for your sweet compliment. I admire your Chanel collection. Your latest one is a gorgeous soft pink.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!

The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon


----------



## Molly0

Looks like I'll carry this LC tote into 2017.
I called it chartreuse the other day but it is actually called curry. Still wearing the twilly. . .


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!
> 
> The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560951


Truly gorgeous!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!
> 
> The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560951



This is a great pict! Gorgeous Dior


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3560971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll carry this LC tote into 2017.
> I called it chartreuse the other day but it is actually called curry. Still wearing the twilly. . .



This is just getting better, now with a fluff ball too! [emoji7] This combo is great! Can I ask where the fluff ball charm is from. Just love it.

Edit: Ok just realized I didn't notice the fluff ball last time [emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!
> 
> The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560951


BREATHTAKING!!! MAJOR SWOON! I DIE NOW. Happy Holidays dear BnB!


----------



## Molly0

HiEndGirl said:


> This is just getting better, now with a fluff ball too! [emoji7] This combo is great! Can I ask where the fluff ball charm is from. Just love it.
> 
> Edit: Ok just realized I didn't notice the fluff ball last time [emoji12]


haha thanks!  It is actually a
black ostrich feather.   I picked it up in a department store here in Canada. 
The Hudson Bay (now owned by Saks).


----------



## Molly0

HiEndGirl, a closeup of my ostrich feather charm for you:


----------



## RLWrites

My Jetsetter is helping me out at work on this snowy day!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Last night date night with DH at the movies to see the new Star Wars movie with my Doir Panera teamed with my LV inclusion bangles 




and this morning at the hairdressers getting ready for New Years with my Pico sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm  [emoji322]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3561258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiEndGirl, a closeup of my ostrich feather charm for you:



Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] stunning gorgeous love love love.


----------



## HiEndGirl

RLWrites said:


> My Jetsetter is helping me out at work on this snowy day!



This is such a nice bag! I'm not familiar with this brand but I love the different finishes.


----------



## RLWrites

Thank you! I just got it and I'm in love! I'm using it as a tote, but it can also be crossbody or a backpack, so I'll definitely be using it for traveling! It's my first Henri Bendel, but I just preordered their large Rivington tote, which looks gorgeous online.


----------



## HiEndGirl

RLWrites said:


> Thank you! I just got it and I'm in love! I'm using it as a tote, but it can also be crossbody or a backpack, so I'll definitely be using it for traveling! It's my first Henri Bendel, but I just preordered their large Rivington tote, which looks gorgeous online.



Wow it's versatile! That's great. How do the straps look for the back pack?


----------



## RLWrites

HiEndGirl said:


> Wow it's versatile! That's great. How do the straps look for the back pack?


It really is! The straps look like this when it's a backpack. They snap together to make it crossbody.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> 2nd day in a row with my Chanel grey caviar classic medium flap (has blue tone in this grey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559224


Ohhh my goodness what a gorgeous shade of grey!!! Is this one of your newest ones? I see you've been busy at Chanel the past month! 


Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3559853
> 
> 
> Shopping with DH at DXL with the Celine Ring Bag.


Wow I love this bag! Major envy for your Celine... one day 



Sparkletastic said:


> Truly gorgeous!!!


Thanks sparkle!


Kendie26 said:


> BREATHTAKING!!! MAJOR SWOON! I DIE NOW. Happy Holidays dear BnB!


And you, dear Kendie!



HiEndGirl said:


> Last night date night with DH at the movies to see the new Star Wars movie with my Doir Panera teamed with my LV inclusion bangles
> 
> View attachment 3561265
> 
> 
> and this morning at the hairdressers getting ready for New Years with my Pico sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm  [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3561264


I just LOVE this Dior bag!! You're so lucky to have snatched one up before they discontinued it! I would get this in a heartbeat if it was still around. Enjoy her!


----------



## ironblock

Me and my daughter are mall bound and I'm carrying my Lacoste Elena medium shopping bag.


----------



## Kendie26

RLWrites said:


> My Jetsetter is helping me out at work on this snowy day!


Very cool bag! I love Henri Bendel.....they have such fabulous items!!! Love your avatar pic too!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Last night date night with DH at the movies to see the new Star Wars movie with my Doir Panera teamed with my LV inclusion bangles
> 
> View attachment 3561265
> 
> 
> and this morning at the hairdressers getting ready for New Years with my Pico sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm  [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3561264


Ok, so you know i'm loving BOTH bags, but I did chuckle at the name "Dior Panera"...is that a teeny typo or is the style really called Panera (like the restaurant chain) it just made me laugh!! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Ohhh my goodness what a gorgeous shade of grey!!! Is this one of your newest ones? I see you've been busy at Chanel the past month!
> 
> Wow I love this bag! Major envy for your Celine... one day
> 
> 
> Thanks sparkle!
> 
> And you, dear Kendie!
> 
> 
> I just LOVE this Dior bag!! You're so lucky to have snatched one up before they discontinued it! I would get this in a heartbeat if it was still around. Enjoy her!


Haha, yeah so I've been a wee-bit bad this year w/ chanel. Couldn't control myself


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> I just LOVE this Dior bag!! You're so lucky to have snatched one up before they discontinued it! I would get this in a heartbeat if it was still around. Enjoy her!



It love this Dior too! Thanks BnB [emoji177] It's pre-loved and was very lucky to find it in such good condition.


----------



## HiEndGirl

RLWrites said:


> It really is! The straps look like this when it's a backpack. They snap together to make it crossbody.



Thanks RLW for the extra Picts. I can see why you love this as a travel bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, so you know i'm loving BOTH bags, but I did chuckle at the name "Dior Panera"...is that a teeny typo or is the style really called Panera (like the restaurant chain) it just made me laugh!! xoxo



Haha you are right Kendie! It's a typo/autocorrect error. The bag is called Panarea [emoji12]. We don't have that restaurant chain so it didn't even register to me lol.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Wishing all my tPF friends a fabulous New Year! May 2017 bring Peace Love and Laughter [emoji322][emoji483][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Wishing all my tPF friends a fabulous New Year! May 2017 bring Peace Love and Laughter [emoji322][emoji483][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3561584


Back at you sweet woman....all of your blues put me in a zen-like trance!  Very Happy, Healthy, Successful New Year 2017 to you & all the fine tPFr's!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Breadnbrie said:


> Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!
> 
> The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560951


Gorgeous bag! So stunning. Is this a full leather bag? Do you find it to be heavy? Seems similar to a sac de jour small but i heard those are very heavy [emoji20] 


HiEndGirl said:


> Wishing all my tPF friends a fabulous New Year! May 2017 bring Peace Love and Laughter [emoji322][emoji483][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3561584


Clutch for new years festivities?


----------



## RLWrites

Kendie26 said:


> Very cool bag! I love Henri Bendel.....they have such fabulous items!!! Love your avatar pic too!



Thank you! I'm quite impressed with them so far!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Back at you sweet woman....all of your blues put me in a zen-like trance!  Very Happy, Healthy, Successful New Year 2017 to you & all the fine tPFr's!



Thank you dear Kendie. To your family too [emoji8][emoji322] Haha yes this blue is very saturated it's hard to look away lol [emoji170]



PurseOnFleek said:


> Clutch for new years festivities?



Yes! It's the pochette that goes with my Ferragamo tote. I rarely get use it on its own. It was perfect for dinner and fireworks. Fits my iPhone 6+, some credit cards and lipstick and a tissue pack.


----------



## bh4me

HiEndGirl said:


> Last night date night with DH at the movies to see the new Star Wars movie with my Doir Panera teamed with my LV inclusion bangles
> 
> View attachment 3561265
> 
> 
> and this morning at the hairdressers getting ready for New Years with my Pico sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm  [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3561264


I love seeing this Dior bag! We're twins! I have the beige and black color. I could never let go of it!


----------



## Kendie26

Hair salon [emoji139] day with my Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around. Very Happy New Year [emoji322]2017 everyone![emoji256][emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## bh4me

It'll be raining all day today. Decided to take my always reliable  Rebecca Minkoff (forgot the name...lol).


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Hair salon [emoji139] day with my Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around. Very Happy New Year [emoji322]2017 everyone![emoji256][emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561729


Happy New Year to you as well Kendie! Starting off the year right with pampering yourself  Love this taupe b! Taupe was one of my bag color choices for the day. Have a good one!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Hair salon [emoji139] day with my Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around. Very Happy New Year [emoji322]2017 everyone![emoji256][emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561729



Best way to spend the day! Love this size Bal


----------



## HiEndGirl

bh4me said:


> I love seeing this Dior bag! We're twins! I have the beige and black color. I could never let go of it!



Yeah love finding bag twin [emoji177] yours sounds gorgeous! please share [emoji7]



bh4me said:


> It'll be raining all day today. Decided to take my always reliable  Rebecca Minkoff (forgot the name...lol).
> View attachment 3561726



Great looking RB bag! I love the chain detail


----------



## liz_

My Chanel backpack with My new Fendi charm


----------



## snibor

Something unique although I know now Chanel is also doing stingray.  This stingray purse and wallet was given it me several years ago when it was truly rare to see.   Have not worn it much but it is beautiful.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> It'll be raining all day today. Decided to take my always reliable  Rebecca Minkoff (forgot the name...lol).
> View attachment 3561726


You wear crossbody's SO perfectlly bh4me.....am I allowed to say you look sexy as all get out!!! I think your RM is callled MAC (or something like that-?)


----------



## Kendie26

snibor said:


> Something unique although I know now Chanel is also doing stingray.  This stingray purse and wallet was given it me several years ago when it was truly rare to see.   Have not worn it much but it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561869


highly unique indeed & very elegant.....love seeing this pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3561895
> 
> View attachment 3561896
> 
> View attachment 3561897


truly beautiful  bag Bake! Love the charms & oh those macaroons (dare I ask, did you make?) Happy 2017!


----------



## Venessa84

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely blue and the fluff ball!!! I so want a fluff ball [emoji7]



Thank you! The ball is from Shopbop. I love the Fendi ones but can't bring myself to spend that much money on one. 



Kendie26 said:


> Oh Yay, I LOVE this one! Always thought the Celine Ring bags were so cool & unique....& perfect fab color! Seriously LOVING it Venessa!!



Thank you!! Totally agree with you. The whole reason I picked it was because it's so different from the other Celines I've seen out there. And the ring is such a nice subtle touch. 

Happy New Year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> truly beautiful  bag Bake! Love the charms & oh those macaroons (dare I ask, did you make?) Happy 2017!



The charms are from Laudurée! They opened branches in LA now!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My ltd. edition so black YSL Small Monogram Cabas.  She'a wearing the new platinum Hookup purse hanger that I got for Christmas.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> My ltd. edition so black YSL Small Monogram Cabas.  She'a wearing the new platinum Hookup purse hanger that I got for Christmas.
> View attachment 3561924


that's a very sexy, chic bag!!! Sweet heart hanger too Sparkle


----------



## jax818

I haven't bought Coach items for many years but I couldn't resist this beautiful turn lock backpack.  Perfect for hauling around my kids stuff.


----------



## HiEndGirl

liz_ said:


> My Chanel backpack with My new Fendi charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561771



WOW gorgeous backpack Liz [emoji7] and fluff ball charm TDF[emoji7][emoji7] 



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3561895
> 
> View attachment 3561896
> 
> View attachment 3561897



Loving the LV action and happy to see a penguin [emoji210] charm has popped up again. [emoji173]️ 



snibor said:


> Something unique although I know now Chanel is also doing stingray.  This stingray purse and wallet was given it me several years ago when it was truly rare to see.   Have not worn it much but it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561869



Wow. Very unique! Best thing about tpf you get to see bags and styles you would never usually get to see. Thanks for sharing [emoji177]



Sparkletastic said:


> My ltd. edition so black YSL Small Monogram Cabas.  She'a wearing the new platinum Hookup purse hanger that I got for Christmas.
> View attachment 3561924



Lovely bag and great idea on the purse hanger. It's a stylish one too! Is Hookup the brand? I need to invest in one. 



jax818 said:


> I haven't bought Coach items for many years but I couldn't resist this beautiful turn lock backpack.  Perfect for hauling around my kids stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3561930



Very perfect t with kids hands free and extra little pockets for all there buts and pieces. Great choice!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you! The ball is from Shopbop. I love the Fendi ones but can't bring myself to spend that much money on one.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji898][emoji322]



Thanks Venessa. So many fluff ball charms being posted driving me crazy [emoji13][emoji12]. I saw a fabulous Fendi one yesterday but it was the price of a small CC wallet. OMG it was TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]but [emoji857][emoji857][emoji857][emoji857]


----------



## bakeacookie

HiEndGirl said:


> Loving the LV action and happy to see a penguin [emoji210] charm has popped up again. [emoji173]️
> 
> !



Thank you!


----------



## jay88

Speedy 25 in monogram!


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> My Chanel backpack with My new Fendi charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561771


No, no, no, no! Don't show this bag! I keep trying to tell myself I don't need it. LOL!

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## JT68

Sparkletastic said:


> No, no, no, no! Don't show this bag! I keep trying to tell myself I don't need it. LOL!
> 
> Just gorgeous!!![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Sparkletastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, no! Don't show this bag! I keep trying to tell myself I don't need it. LOL!
> 
> Just gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Speedy 35
Click to expand...


----------



## HiEndGirl

jay88 said:


> Speedy 25 in monogram!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561965



Looking smashing!! there jay88. Rocking the whole outfit!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Switching gears for NYE fun! 

I'm doing mixed metals with my Proenza Schouler small courier in silver with silver and old gold chain. I added a simple mixed WG/YG necklace but still need to decide on earrings and shoes. In any case, I'm looking forward to a fun night!  

HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!


----------



## jay88

HiEndGirl said:


> Looking smashing!! there jay88. Rocking the whole outfit!!!



Aw thank you [emoji4] x


----------



## Molly0

HiEndGirl said:


> Wishing all my tPF friends a fabulous New Year! May 2017 bring Peace Love and Laughter [emoji322][emoji483][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3561584


The jewelry looks amazing too!  Very special!


----------



## Molly0

Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Bambieee

A big wristlet by Tory Burch that my dad bought me for christmas. It's not really my style nor is Tory Burch a brand I even like but my poppa got it so it's special. (Plus he wants his daughter to be a super girly-girl even though he knows I'm more on the edgy side haha).


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> No, no, no, no! Don't show this bag! I keep trying to tell myself I don't need it. LOL!
> 
> Just gorgeous!!!



Lol, that's what I told myself but it didn't work [emoji23]


----------



## teebeebee

Happy New Year everyone![emoji898]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Switching gears for NYE fun!
> 
> I'm doing mixed metals with my Proenza Schouler small courier in silver with silver and old gold chain. I added a simple mixed WG/YG necklace but still need to decide on earrings and shoes. In any case, I'm looking forward to a fun night!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!
> View attachment 3562029



Your going to look fantastic!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Bambieee said:


> A big wristlet by Tory Burch that my dad bought me for christmas. It's not really my style nor is Tory Burch a brand I even like but my poppa got it so it's special. (Plus he wants his daughter to be a super girly-girl even though he knows I'm more on the edgy side haha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562090
> View attachment 3562089



So sweet your dad got this and yes it is special for this reason. Love the fluff ball with it too [emoji169]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Hair salon [emoji139] day with my Balenciaga Papier mini A4 zip around. Very Happy New Year [emoji322]2017 everyone![emoji256][emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561729


Love this bag!


liz_ said:


> My Chanel backpack with My new Fendi charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561771


So jealous! This backpack is so rare to find in chevron black [emoji22] [emoji7] 


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3561895
> 
> View attachment 3561896
> 
> View attachment 3561897


Loving the charms and the LV beauties


----------



## Piarpreet

This Gucci Sylvie is soooo unique  I love it! 
PS: took me like half an hour to tie this double bow lol
The guys at the store kinda sucked at it -_-


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> So jealous! This backpack is so rare to find in chevron black [emoji22] [emoji7]
> 
> Loving the charms and the LV beauties


thanks so much PurseOnFleek....I sometimes refer to that one as my "hybrid" Bal/Celine because (imho) it has some Celine-ish qualities. Happy 2017 to you dear & all the fine tPFr's!


----------



## Kendie26

teebeebee said:


> Happy New Year everyone![emoji898]
> View attachment 3562341


love this modshot....great combo of bag & shoes!


----------



## Piarpreet

Kendie26 said:


> love this modshot....great combo of bag & shoes!



I love it when the shoes match some hue of the bag'


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happy New Year, Purse Peeps!   I wish you every joy!!! 

I can't wait to share a wonderful 2017 with you as we have fun wearing, showing off and playing with our bags.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3562419
> 
> This Gucci Sylvie is soooo unique  I love it!
> PS: took me like half an hour to tie this double bow lol
> The guys at the store kinda sucked at it -_-
> View attachment 3562420



Omg. drop dead gorgeous TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (had to giggle re. the guy can't tie a bow lol)


----------



## aundria17

My first MCM bag. Cute as a button.  And trading out my Fendi bug for this Etsy monster find.


----------



## dangerouscurves

My small Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily. Was very cold but sunny day.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> My first MCM bag. Cute as a button.  And trading out my Fendi bug for this Etsy monster find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562486
> View attachment 3562488
> View attachment 3562489
> View attachment 3562491


I love this bag. So cute!!!


----------



## Bambieee

HiEndGirl said:


> So sweet your dad got this and yes it is special for this reason. Love the fluff ball with it too [emoji169]


Thank you!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> You wear crossbody's SO perfectlly bh4me.....am I allowed to say you look sexy as all get out!!! I think your RM is callled MAC (or something like that-?)


Thank you! I love crossbody bags...lol. Hands free is such a plus with kids! The RM is indeed a mac; mine is the mini version. It's been a while since I've used it


----------



## bh4me

dangerouscurves said:


> My small Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily. Was very cold but sunny day.
> View attachment 3562494


Nice pop of color!


----------



## bh4me

My fuchsia lv alma bb  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry mini Lily ....I adore this little babe more than I can say [emoji4]Happy 2017 [emoji898][emoji322]everyone


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> My fuchsia lv alma bb  Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3562668



[emoji7][emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji8][emoji122][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> My small Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily. Was very cold but sunny day.
> View attachment 3562494



[emoji322][emoji7][emoji106]Girl!!!! Where have you been dear?!! You look A-M-A-Z-I-N-G... wowee!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3562419
> 
> This Gucci Sylvie is soooo unique  I love it!
> PS: took me like half an hour to tie this double bow lol
> The guys at the store kinda sucked at it -_-
> View attachment 3562420



Big [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> My small Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily. Was very cold but sunny day.
> View attachment 3562494



Seriously fabulous pict!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

bh4me said:


> My fuchsia lv alma bb  Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3562668



[emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177] love Alma BB bags and I've seen this irl in the store. Stunning gorgeous TDF!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry mini Lily ....I adore this little babe more than I can say [emoji4]Happy 2017 [emoji898][emoji322]everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562780



Absolutely love this bag and puffer vest combo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the metallics rock!!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry mini Lily ....I adore this little babe more than I can say [emoji4]Happy 2017 [emoji898][emoji322]everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562780


This is such cutie! Is it smaller than a Chanel mini? It's nice paired up with the color of your jacket.


----------



## bh4me

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177] love Alma BB bags and I've seen this irl in the store. Stunning gorgeous TDF!!!


I'm totally obsessed with Alma bb's


----------



## Arlene619

Out with my boy.[emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

Arlene619 said:


> Out with my boy.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3562852



Never seen this one! Loving the medieval feel of it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bh4me said:


> My fuchsia lv alma bb  Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3562668


This is adorable!!!!! I soooo need an alma BB. Maybe blueberry?


----------



## bh4me

Sparkletastic said:


> This is adorable!!!!! I soooo need an alma BB. Maybe blueberry?


Thanks! I love alma bb's. The blueberry is truly gorgeous and tdf! It's blue yet a great pop of color!


----------



## Piarpreet

Christofle said:


> Never seen this one! Loving the medieval feel of it!



Lol "medieval feel" hilarious but true


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry mini Lily ....I adore this little babe more than I can say [emoji4]Happy 2017 [emoji898][emoji322]everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562780


This bag screams festive and evening glam. Really suited the occasion of new years perfectly[emoji106] [emoji322] 


Arlene619 said:


> Out with my boy.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3562852


Wow this is one stunning boy bag. Love the colour the leather and the hardware...its perfection[emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Celine mini luggage. Maybe the last time i will use this bag[emoji22]  have decided to sell to change for a navy or black colour.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely love this bag and puffer vest combo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the metallics rock!!





bh4me said:


> This is such cutie! Is it smaller than a Chanel mini? It's nice paired up with the color of your jacket.


sweet Thanks to you both dear friends! Have you seen Mulb mushroom metallic in person HiEndGirl? It's truly special & 1 of my most beloved bags EVER.
bh4me~this mini Lily is much smaller than a chanel mini....I will try & remember later today to take a comparison pic of both sizes in case you are interested. If I forget, please do PM me to remind me (as I'm quite forgettful lately!) The Mulb mini Lily has 3 credit card slots built into the back side of the bag so it does eliminate the need for wallet or cardholder (if you can get by w/ just 3 cards when using it)...so all I typically put in it is my keycase, lipgloss & maybe a cardholder if I'm too lazy to transfer my cards right into the Mulberry card slots.


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3563070
> 
> Celine mini luggage. Maybe the last time i will use this bag[emoji22]  have decided to sell to change for a navy or black colour.





PurseOnFleek said:


> This bag screams festive and evening glam. Really suited the occasion of new years perfectly[emoji106] [emoji322]
> 
> Wow this is one stunning boy bag. Love the colour the leather and the hardware...its perfection[emoji7]


LOVE your tricolor Luggage PurseOnFleek! I also have a similar tricolor but I do tend to grab my solid color Luggage bags more frequently. Best of luck w/ your sale & getting a new navy or black Celine...that are such AMAZING bags, as you know! A true legendary bag. You have fabulous taste!!


----------



## Kendie26

Arlene619 said:


> Out with my boy.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3562852


 Huge chanel fan here, & huge chevron fan, huge Boy fan, huge gold hardware fan....what else to say?! When I first saw this style in person (diff color) at boutique I sighed out loud. Yours is dreamy...congrats!


----------



## anis azmi

My lv alma bb in damier ebene!


----------



## bh4me

Arlene619 said:


> Out with my boy.[emoji7]
> View attachment 3562852


Gorgeous! I love this color combination!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji7][emoji106]Girl!!!! Where have you been dear?!! You look A-M-A-Z-I-N-G... wowee!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this pic!!!



Hi Kandie! Been busy preparing the Christmas and had to take care of some family drama. Lol! I'm glad we're entering 2017. I hope you had a merry Christmas and Happy new year!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## dangerouscurves

HiEndGirl said:


> Seriously fabulous pict!!



Thank you!!!! [emoji10][emoji10][emoji10]


----------



## dangerouscurves

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3563070
> 
> Celine mini luggage. Maybe the last time i will use this bag[emoji22]  have decided to sell to change for a navy or black colour.



Girl, you won't regret it. Even though that's a beautiful bag but I'm sure black or especially navy is more amazing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry mini Lily ....I adore this little babe more than I can say [emoji4]Happy 2017 [emoji898][emoji322]everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562780



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I saw this bag in real life and now I want it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Back in one of my new favorites. My black Saint Laurent Ltd. Edition Small Monogram Cabas with black hardware.  She is wearing my new platinum Hookup purse hanger (love it!) and snuggled next to my fuzzy scarf (it's cooooold!!)


----------



## Arlene619

Christofle said:


> Never seen this one! Loving the medieval feel of it!





bh4me said:


> Gorgeous! I love this color combination!





PurseOnFleek said:


> This bag screams festive and evening glam. Really suited the occasion of new years perfectly[emoji106] [emoji322]
> 
> Wow this is one stunning boy bag. Love the colour the leather and the hardware...its perfection[emoji7]


Thanks so much ladies![emoji173]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Happy New Year Boys and Girls. Sorry for being MIA. I hope everyone is doing well and healthy. Here's my first post in here for this year.


For the 2nd day of the year I use my Bal City


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> sweet Thanks to you both dear friends! Have you seen Mulb mushroom metallic in person HiEndGirl? It's truly special & 1 of my most beloved bags EVER.



Not irl. I don't think we have a Mulberry boutique here. But my mums local department store which is nearly refurbished just got a BV in-store boutique so it might be coming!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Happy New Year Boys and Girls. Sorry for being MIA. I hope everyone is doing well and healthy. Here's my first post in here for this year.
> View attachment 3563283
> 
> For the 2nd day of the year I use my Bal City



[emoji898][emoji322]happy 2017 jade! Wish I looked half as good as you with my black Bal ( bag twins!) [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I saw this bag in real life and now I want it.



Get one!! You won't regret it! [emoji8]Hope all is ok since you  said drama lately. [emoji256]


----------



## Kendie26

My chèvre Balenciaga First


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre Balenciaga First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563301


So cute Thanks Kendie for another kind words


----------



## bh4me

jadeaymanalac said:


> Happy New Year Boys and Girls. Sorry for being MIA. I hope everyone is doing well and healthy. Here's my first post in here for this year.
> View attachment 3563283
> 
> For the 2nd day of the year I use my Bal City


Love the bag! Looks good on you! I haven't used mine in a while but you're inspiring me! Side note, I can't stop looking at the background btw. It's amazing!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre Balenciaga First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563301


Another Balenciaga on this page! Looking good Kendie! I need to use mine. One of my goals this year is to improve my bag rotation


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> This is such cutie! Is it smaller than a Chanel mini? It's nice paired up with the color of your jacket.



Sorry everyone! Just posting comparisons for bh4me...pink Chanel mini rectangle size vs mulberry mini Lily. PM me if any questions! [emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Mini Lily def smaller but inside 3 credit card slots may limit need forced wallet [emoji4]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> sweet Thanks to you both dear friends! Have you seen Mulb mushroom metallic in person HiEndGirl? It's truly special & 1 of my most beloved bags EVER.
> bh4me~this mini Lily is much smaller than a chanel mini....I will try & remember later today to take a comparison pic of both sizes in case you are interested. If I forget, please do PM me to remind me (as I'm quite forgettful lately!) The Mulb mini Lily has 3 credit card slots built into the back side of the bag so it does eliminate the need for wallet or cardholder (if you can get by w/ just 3 cards when using it)...so all I typically put in it is my keycase, lipgloss & maybe a cardholder if I'm too lazy to transfer my cards right into the Mulberry card slots.


Thanks so much Kendie! That would be helpful. I'm giving myself 1 treat this year so I'm assessing my options... haha! 2016 was a fun bag year but I'm trying to be good in 2017.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Get one!! You won't regret it! [emoji8]Hope all is ok since you  said drama lately. [emoji256]



I'll see if I still have some moolah left next month? It's now on sale actually. If I get my tax return on time, I'll definitely get it! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry everyone! Just posting comparisons for bh4me...pink Chanel mini rectangle size vs mulberry mini Lily. PM me if any questions! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563308
> View attachment 3563309
> View attachment 3563310
> View attachment 3563311
> View attachment 3563312
> 
> Mini Lily def smaller but inside 3 credit card slots may limit need forced wallet [emoji4]


Thank you so much!!! I did not see your post before I sent mine, sorry! This is so very helpful! It is definitely smaller but its great that it has the card slots. I'll have to check this out irl and try it on me. Thanks again for taking the time Kendie!  Have a great day!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Back in one of my new favorites. My black Saint Laurent Ltd. Edition Small Monogram Cabas with black hardware.  She is wearing my new platinum Hookup purse hanger (love it!) and snuggled next to my fuzzy scarf (it's cooooold!!)
> View attachment 3563262



Still love my that Hookup purse hanger. It's on my list for 2017. 



jadeaymanalac said:


> Happy New Year Boys and Girls. Sorry for being MIA. I hope everyone is doing well and healthy. Here's my first post in here for this year.
> View attachment 3563283
> 
> For the 2nd day of the year I use my Bal City



Fabulous as ever!!!!



Kendie26 said:


> My chèvre Balenciaga First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563301



Love this colour and size. New Bal boutique also opened at my mums shopping centre inside a new depart store (different one to the other department store)! Not good all these great new boutiques coming. Lucky mum is about hour away so don't shop there too often. Could be very dangerous [emoji13]


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Another Balenciaga on this page! Looking good Kendie! I need to use mine. One of my goals this year is to improve my bag rotation



Thank you bh4me[emoji8]& i'm also trying to do same w/rotation & stop "playing favorites"[emoji23] w/Chanel. Balenciaga & mulberry are my other 2 "main squeezes" that need some lovin'[emoji177][emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> I'll see if I still have some moolah left next month? It's now on sale actually. If I get my tax return on time, I'll definitely get it! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



I get it girl!!! And i forgot to mention earlier that I sure would love to see your red D&G in person since you recommended it to me a while ago ... me thinks me wants  one! [emoji8] we could be double bag twins then if you get a mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Still love my that Hookup purse hanger. It's on my list for 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as ever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this colour and size. New Bal boutique also opened at my mums shopping centre inside a new depart store (different one to the other department store)! Not good all these great new boutiques coming. Lucky mum is about hour away so don't shop there too often. Could be very dangerous [emoji13]



Danger zone indeed ! The bal First size would be perfect on you with your sweet figure[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## edith_mne

Bvlgari Serpenti Scaglie Boston bag


----------



## leechiyong

edith_mne said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti Scaglie Boston bag


So breathtaking!


----------



## Mimmy

edith_mne said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti Scaglie Boston bag



Stunning bag, Edith!


----------



## Kendie26

edith_mne said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti Scaglie Boston bag


 EEEEEE GADS that is freaking UNBELIEVABLY PHENOMENAL!!!! WOWEEEEE! THanks for sharing such a unique beauty!


----------



## CClovesbags

On the way to see some friends [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

edith_mne said:


> Bvlgari Serpenti Scaglie Boston bag


WOWSERS!!! Amazing!  
That is one gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Winding down the day with my Herbag. Notice the tiny boat in the background. [emoji6][emoji570][emoji282]


----------



## jadeaymanalac

bh4me said:


> Love the bag! Looks good on you! I haven't used mine in a while but you're inspiring me! Side note, I can't stop looking at the background btw. It's amazing!


Thanks Doll
Definitely you should bring out it to play.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Mimmy said:


> Winding down the day with my Herbag. Notice the tiny boat in the background. [emoji6][emoji570][emoji282]
> View attachment 3563648


OMG   im so inlove with that color. I wonder... can pull it off carrying a herbag?


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant


----------



## Mimmy

jadeaymanalac said:


> OMG   im so inlove with that color. I wonder... can pull it off carrying a herbag?



Thank you, jadeymanalac! I love this color, cuivre, too! [emoji173]

I have no doubt that you would rock a Herbag with your always amazing sense of style!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pessie

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Wow! what is this Pollie-Jean?


----------



## Pessie

Oak Mulberry Bayswater today


----------



## minoxa33

Mulberry Bayswater, too [emoji6]


----------



## LanaA

I love the brand Gunas. It's a vegan brand and doesn't harm the environment and their bags are gorgeous! My husband got me this one for christmas and I took a pic of it in the car.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## leechiyong

New MCM Milla card case at my favorite lunch spot:


----------



## Esquared72

Wang Rockie in Matte Grass


----------



## BlueCherry

First outing for this white Massaccesi bag. It brightened up my dull winter outfit today


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Holt Renfrew's own label from early 1980's.


----------



## aundria17

leechiyong said:


> New MCM Milla card case at my favorite lunch spot:
> View attachment 3564210


Adorable. I almost bought one to hang off my MCM bag. Do you love it?


----------



## Kendie26

LanaA said:


> I love the brand Gunas. It's a vegan brand and doesn't harm the environment and their bags are gorgeous! My husband got me this one for christmas and I took a pic of it in the car.



[emoji322][emoji173][emoji7]in totally intrigued by your beautiful bag!!!! Thanks for posting it as I'm not familiar w/brand. Love the vegan aspect too!


----------



## leechiyong

aundria17 said:


> Adorable. I almost bought one to hang off my MCM bag. Do you love it?


Thank you!  

I do.  I hang it off of my work bag and detach it to grab lunch.  It's super-convenient and I like how it has multiple pockets and card slots, so I can separate cash, cards, and a lip balm and perfume.  It's a bag charm/wallet/clutch combo.


----------



## bh4me




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pessie said:


> Wow! what is this Pollie-Jean?


Thanks 
It's italien : G. Chiarini


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga First with a DIY chain strap


----------



## Mariapia

My Alexander Mc Queen Padlock satchel.


----------



## Aoifs

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alexander Mc Queen Padlock satchel.


Love this-great shape and colour

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

Aoifs said:


> Love this-great shape and colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you Aoifs!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Custom leather tote from etsy out with the kids in an indoor climbing and play Park.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First with a DIY chain strap


Love it! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck


----------



## LanaA

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji173][emoji7]in totally intrigued by your beautiful bag!!!! Thanks for posting it as I'm not familiar w/brand. Love the vegan aspect too!


Thanks! Yeah, I was searching for designer vegan bags and I found Gunas. The bag is honestly so much prettier in person and I'm not even a bag person. The first day I took it out I had at least 15 people ask me about it. The price is pretty good too, about the same as a Kate Spade purse.


----------



## snibor

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064



Lovely color!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064



Beautiful colour Sparkle and since today I love gold hardware and that's dangerous because there's double the offerings like your Gucci beauty


----------



## Livia1

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064



Lush!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My beloved Kelly and my new pinkypunky fendi bag bug


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First with a DIY chain strap


I. NEED. THIS.....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064


Holy WOWZA....that's ridiculously GORGEOUS....never saw this one of yours...she's glorious Sparkle!


----------



## TrixyG

Lunch date with my Speedy


----------



## Edsmd2

My medium MCM Milla


----------



## Acctt

Neverfull MM Monogram [emoji873]


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Pairing my Tod's with my LV Damier Azur Sarah wallet.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064


I "liked" this,  but there should definitely be a "love" option for this one!!!  Stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3565312
> 
> Pairing my Tod's with my LV Damier Azur Sarah wallet.


Leather is TDF


----------



## Sparkletastic

snibor said:


> Lovely color!





BigCherry said:


> Beautiful colour Sparkle and since today I love gold hardware and that's dangerous because there's double the offerings like your Gucci beauty





Livia1 said:


> Lush!





Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWZA....that's ridiculously GORGEOUS....never saw this one of yours...she's glorious Sparkle!





Molly0 said:


> I "liked" this,  but there should definitely be a "love" option for this one!!!  Stunning!


THANKS everyone for the bag love!!  I actually was just thinking of selling this bag because of the high maintenance of suede.  But I really love the saturated color and feel happy every time I wear her. She's a truly been easier than I thought to keep looking good. I'm glad I decided to keep her. 

And Big Cherry, I used to like silver hardware almost exclusively but now I've really gotten into gold hardware and back into wearing much more YG jewelry.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First with a DIY chain strap


I love this.  I always love this when I see it. The color is amazing. I have GOT to get a Bal one of these days. 



Edsmd2 said:


> My medium MCM Milla
> 
> View attachment 3565284


The Milla is another bag I always just love / crave when I see it. Pretty!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

ksuromax said:


> Leather is TDF



Thank you


----------



## HiEndGirl

bh4me said:


> View attachment 3564576



Stunning LV [emoji7][emoji7]



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First with a DIY chain strap



Love this blue [emoji170]. Finally can see these beauties irl with new Bal boutique in the department store at my mums local shopping centre [emoji7][emoji7]. Also a new BV boutique. I thought of you straight away and took a photo of all the goodies lol. It could be very dangerous [emoji51]



Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho chain shoulder bag in teal nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565064



Absolutely love this Soho bag Sparkle and the colour is fabulous [emoji7]



PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3565223
> 
> My beloved Kelly and my new pinkypunky fendi bag bug



Love the bag but the fluff ball bug TDF


----------



## HiEndGirl

On a driving holiday in New Zealand for the next 2-1/2 weeks. I've packed only my LC large gun metal tote, my LV DA speedy and my LC small silver metallic tote. Picked up this small LC cosmetic purse in deep red at the duty free. That's it for 2-1/2 weeks OMG [emoji51]!! So used to changing out my bags so often I'm going to be sick of these bags by the time I get home lol [emoji23]


----------



## Sparkletastic

HiEndGirl said:


> On a driving holiday in New Zealand for the next 2-1/2 weeks. I've packed only my LC large gun metal tote, my LV DA speedy and my LC small silver metallic tote. Picked up this small LC cosmetic purse in deep red at the duty free. That's it for 2-1/2 weeks OMG [emoji51]!! So used to changing out my bags so often I'm going to be sick of these bags by the time I get home lol [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3565485


Oh no, HEG! I am a daily bag changer too. So I'm sending you hugs and peaceful moments. 

That being said, you picked some versatile pieces. So I'm sure you'll have a great time and look good doing it!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> On a driving holiday in New Zealand for the next 2-1/2 weeks. I've packed only my LC large gun metal tote, my LV DA speedy and my LC small silver metallic tote. Picked up this small LC cosmetic purse in deep red at the duty free. That's it for 2-1/2 weeks OMG [emoji51]!! So used to changing out my bags so often I'm going to be sick of these bags by the time I get home lol [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3565485


You chose well my dear!! What a FABULOUS trip you have....wow! I'm jealous but psyched for you...have the best time ever!!


----------



## minoxa33

Longchamp


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no, HEG! I am a daily bag changer too. So I'm sending you hugs and peaceful moments.
> 
> That being said, you picked some versatile pieces. So I'm sure you'll have a great time and look good doing it!



Thanks for sending me hugs Sparkle [emoji177]. I'm going to need it. I almost bought a new bag duty free before I even got in the plane because I started to have a slight panic on my limited selection lol [emoji51][emoji23] but settled for the small pouch which was actually on my wish list for 2017 and to date I hadn't seen one I liked so it didn't feel like an impulse panic purchase. Enough to get me on the plane at least. Yes I picked bags that will match my also limited wardrobe for traveling with kids in a car sight seeing around. Thanks for the luv. [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> You chose well my dear!! What a FABULOUS trip you have....wow! I'm jealous but psyched for you...have the best time ever!!



Awww thanks sweet Kendie! Visiting my family I've not seen in forever and then traveling with another family with kids for the majority of the trip. Desperately needed a holiday from work lol. Hard not to take more bags with me but had to be really practical for the road trip. Next holiday I say without the kiddos [emoji6]


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan Genevieve woven triangle tote in almond [emoji7]
> View attachment 3473670


Is this the large or small? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## katy87

Edsmd2 said:


> My medium MCM Milla
> 
> View attachment 3565284


I loved this, especially the color  !!  


TrixyG said:


> Lunch date with my Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565278


Nice chose sweety


----------



## dangerouscurves

Miss SDJ accompanied by Mr. Barley in the last couple of days. I have a soft spot for bags that have red/pink/coral hue.
View attachment 3565681


----------



## mrs moulds

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3552082
> 
> 
> Alma PM, a little full today.



My HG! I am saving for the MM and nothing is going to side track me this year! [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying my 8 years old NF MM! That was before the addition of the cute pouchette! Still mad about that LOL! 
I tell you, she has seen some better days, but by far,  the best purchase ever!


----------



## TrixyG

Road trip to Big Bear this morning


----------



## Sparkletastic

In the airport headed to Vegas, baby!  Carrying my LV Lockme II BB.


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Miss SDJ accompanied by Mr. Barley in the last couple of days. I have a soft spot for bags that have red/pink/coral hue.
> View attachment 3565681


Totally LOVING this one dangerouscurves & I'm with you on the soft spot for pinks, red/coral!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Sparkletastic said:


> In the airport headed to Vegas, baby!  Carrying my LV Lockme II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566006



Looking great! I'll be there next week! Have fun!


----------



## bakeacookie

mrs moulds said:


> My HG! I am saving for the MM and nothing is going to side track me this year! [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


You can do it!

What color do you want?


----------



## HiEndGirl

My speedy at the museum today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Silver Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed silver and old gold hardware,


----------



## aundria17

out with my Henri Bendel Satchel and Fendi monster today


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVING this one dangerouscurves & I'm with you on the soft spot for pinks, red/coral!!!



Girl! Hi five! In my opinion, these colors are so cheerful. I used to wonder why I rarely carried some of my bags even though I loved them. Then it hit me! it's the color! I'm not really a neutral-colored-bags girl.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> In the airport headed to Vegas, baby!  Carrying my LV Lockme II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566006



Beautiful bag! Is it goatskin?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi divina as a diaper bag today


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying my one and only Chanel Bag. Only for today, and will switch back to my NF.


----------



## bh4me

My lv alma bb w shorter strap


----------



## Dmurphy1

Carrying my newest and luckiest find, 2005 Balenciaga first bag in pewter and in perfect condition !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my newest and luckiest find, 2005 Balenciaga first bag in pewter and in perfect condition !!


Brilliant!! I've just snatched her big sister, Pewter Work


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Brilliant!! I've just snatched her big sister, Pewter Work


Oh Lucky YOU !!!! Don't you just love the pewter !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Oh Lucky YOU !!!! Don't you just love the pewter !!!


 i do, absolutely!!! 
i got it in December and i am still excited!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

bh4me said:


> My lv alma bb w shorter strap
> View attachment 3566874



 Gorgeous colour [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my newest and luckiest find, 2005 Balenciaga first bag in pewter and in perfect condition !!


YES GIRL YES! YES YES YES BABY!! How freakin' FABULOUS!! That is a rare beauty indeed! WOOHOOO!!!!!! No doubt you look stunning with her!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> My lv alma bb w shorter strap
> View attachment 3566874


this pic could be framed.. it's like artwork! Beautiful bag & that strap is super COOL!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> YES GIRL YES! YES YES YES BABY!! How freakin' FABULOUS!! That is a rare beauty indeed! WOOHOOO!!!!!! No doubt you look stunning with her!


Thanks Kendie lol you're so funny !!!  Couldn't wait for you to see it  !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thanks Kendie lol you're so funny !!!  Couldn't wait for you to see it  !!


can you tell I'm super impressed beyond words?!!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> can you tell I'm super impressed beyond words?!!!!


It's like the bag was in some time warp  just waiting for me.  Like it's right off the shelf condition.


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> It's like the bag was in some time warp  just waiting for me.  Like it's right off the shelf condition.


too cute! It's that fate thing....totally meant to be! Enjoy her to the max/moon & back! Look forward to more pics as she is 1 hell of a STUNNER, unique Bal!


----------



## bh4me

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous colour [emoji170]


Thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> this pic could be framed.. it's like artwork! Beautiful bag & that strap is super COOL!


Thanks Kendie! So nice of you! It's the space for my bag of the day  I put my bag down and prep slgs that go in the bag. The box that the bag sits on is one of my slg storage...lol


----------



## tflowers921

Bought this on New Years, i love a good classic!


----------



## liz_

My bag today was my boy [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Silver Proenza Schouler Small Courier with mixed silver and old gold hardware,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566629



I love this mixed metallic Sparkle [emoji173]️



aundria17 said:


> out with my Henri Bendel Satchel and Fendi monster today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566718



Fabulous combo! And love your monster [emoji173]️



mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3566732
> 
> 
> Carrying my one and only Chanel Bag. Only for today, and will switch back to my NF.



Gorgeous red there [emoji173]️



bh4me said:


> My lv alma bb w shorter strap
> View attachment 3566874



I love my Alma BB! Your blue is [emoji170][emoji170]



Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my newest and luckiest find, 2005 Balenciaga first bag in pewter and in perfect condition !!



Gorgeous bag Dmurphy1. If I ever was lucky enough to get a Bal it would be in a metallic of sorts. 



liz_ said:


> My bag today was my boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567400



[emoji7] and we are shoe twins [emoji177]



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3567309
> 
> Bought this on New Years, i love a good classic!



My speedy is definitely my "go to" bag. Dress it up or down.


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Longchamp silver metallic tote on the shores of New Zealand.


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks Kendie! So nice of you! It's the space for my bag of the day  I put my bag down and prep slgs that go in the bag. The box that the bag sits on is one of my slg storage...lol


you are adorable! I LOVE that you have a "space for your bag of the day!" I like how you think & I Love your style bh4me!!


----------



## Esquared72

Givenchy Pandora [emoji173]️


----------



## lenarmc

Zac Posen Eartha. I went to two stores and found it in black, nude/blush, and blue. The blue won. It's stunning.


----------



## bh4me

liz_ said:


> My bag today was my boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567400


Gorgeous!



HiEndGirl said:


> My Longchamp silver metallic tote on the shores of New Zealand.
> 
> View attachment 3567460


Great view! I love the detail on this tote and the metallic color!



eehlers said:


> Givenchy Pandora [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3567689


Beautiful! I've always been so intrigued by this bag with its shape and openings.



lenarmc said:


> Zac Posen Eartha. I went to two stores and found it in black, nude/blush, and blue. The blue won. It's stunning.


I love this color! It's just stunning!


----------



## jax818

This is my lineup for the weekend.  My brand new Celine taupe phantom cabas and my red boy woc. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

lenarmc said:


> Zac Posen Eartha. I went to two stores and found it in black, nude/blush, and blue. The blue won. It's stunning.



That is a color that you can not take your eyes off of ... AMAZING!!! [emoji177][emoji119][emoji173]️


----------



## bh4me

Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...


----------



## Kendie26

Casual out to lunch with my Chanel WOC & new brooch


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> This is my lineup for the weekend.  My brand new Celine taupe phantom cabas and my red boy woc. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568000



Omg I soooo LOVE Celine cabas totes & your WOC! ( I literally just posted mine I'm using today) gorgeous colors on both of your beauties Jax! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji173]


----------



## bh4me

jax818 said:


> This is my lineup for the weekend.  My brand new Celine taupe phantom cabas and my red boy woc. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568000


Congrats on your new Celine! The color is such a beautiful neutral! That red woc is gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...
> 
> View attachment 3567998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567999



You have STUNNING bags & I always love your mods bh4me!!you never disappoint! [emoji8][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Casual out to lunch with my Chanel WOC & new brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568002


Simple and elegant! Perfect for lunch out! I love the design on this woc!


----------



## jax818

Kendie26 said:


> Omg I soooo LOVE Celine cabas totes & your WOC! ( I literally just posted mine I'm using today) gorgeous colors on both of your beauties Jax! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji173]



Thanks Kendie!  Your woc is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Julikat

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini


I know this post is really old, but This purse is gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## jax818

bh4me said:


> Simple and elegant! Perfect for lunch out! I love the design on this woc!



Thank you!


----------



## jax818

bh4me said:


> Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...
> 
> View attachment 3567998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567999



Love both of these pieces!  Hope to have a lady dior one day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Late in posting but I enjoyed my blue Miss Dior and some waffles!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Casual out to lunch with my Chanel WOC & new brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568002


Beautiful Kendie !!! I hope you have a great weekend, stay WARM  !!!


----------



## Julikat

Sparkletastic said:


> Late in posting but I enjoyed my blue Miss Dior and some waffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568060


Gorgeous. That color is beautiful! Enjoy your waffles.


----------



## shesnochill

Breadnbrie said:


> Hope you all are having a very happy holidays!
> 
> The Diorever actually makes a great travel buddy. Here she is chillin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560951



This is an AMAZING photo.[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful Kendie !!! I hope you have a great weekend, stay WARM  !!!


 is right girlfriend!! Winter is HERE! Bundle up babycakes!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Sparkletastic said:


> Late in posting but I enjoyed my blue Miss Dior and some waffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568060


I have a soft spot for bright blue bags! Love this!


bh4me said:


> My lv alma bb w shorter strap
> View attachment 3566874


Blueberry beauty! I have surprisingly fallen madly in love with the Alma BB..who knew?? 


jax818 said:


> This is my lineup for the weekend.  My brand new Celine taupe phantom cabas and my red boy woc. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568000


Um that phantom cabas is WOW. Because of this photo, I'm saving this bag onto my list of shoulder tote potentials. Do you find it functional? How heavy is it?


bh4me said:


> Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...
> 
> View attachment 3567998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567999


Sigh another panarea  I'm so sad that I missed the boat on this bag!


annaversary said:


> This is an AMAZING photo.[emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Late post. But I carried my new baby, the Alma BB for the past 2 days and I'm in love. Functional, practical, classic bags do come in adorable little packages!


----------



## Julikat

Breadnbrie said:


> Late post. But I carried my new baby, the Alma BB for the past 2 days and I'm in love. Functional, practical, classic bags do come in adorable little packages!
> View attachment 3568206


This is so cute and classy!!! I need it!


----------



## jax818

Breadnbrie said:


> I have a soft spot for bright blue bags! Love this!
> 
> Blueberry beauty! I have surprisingly fallen madly in love with the Alma BB..who knew??
> 
> Um that phantom cabas is WOW. Because of this photo, I'm saving this bag onto my list of shoulder tote potentials. Do you find it functional? How heavy is it?
> 
> Sigh another panarea  I'm so sad that I missed the boat on this bag!
> 
> Thank you!!



It is VERY functional.  I'm not a tote person but I was missing a tote in my collection.  She is very squishy, lightweight and can fit a ton.  The "belt" can be pulled tight to turn it to almost a bucket bag.  The other tote that I was considering is the LV epi neverfull but when I tried it on it did nothing for me.  I love how luxe, minimal, and unique the cabas is.  Been using it non stop since my purchase.  Highly recommend! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Butterlite

No picture, but I wore my LV Neverfull GM in DE for the first time in 2 years today. It was perfect for a trip to the mall for returns. I forgot that it really fits everything (all my layers as I warmed up, coat, sweater, and a few items I picked up along the way). I was very happy.


----------



## HiEndGirl

bh4me said:


> Great view! I love the detail on this tote and the metallic color!



Thanks bh4me! [emoji177] the trip to NZ has been wonderful so far but struggling with the limited bag selection I packed so taking scenic pict's with my bags to help me cope [emoji37]. Yes the details on this bag are beautiful from small studs to textual fabric and tonal metallics. I really wish I had purchased 2 of these as this one is starting to look very tired [emoji20]


----------



## HiEndGirl

jax818 said:


> This is my lineup for the weekend.  My brand new Celine taupe phantom cabas and my red boy woc. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3568000



Love how you teamed your WOC with a tote. I might borrow this styling [emoji177]



bh4me said:


> Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...
> 
> View attachment 3567998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567999



Both fabulous bags. I have the panerea in pink [emoji177]



Kendie26 said:


> Casual out to lunch with my Chanel WOC & new brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568002



Love it all [emoji7] I'm think I have a soft spot for metallic bags and grey tone neutrals 



Sparkletastic said:


> Late in posting but I enjoyed my blue Miss Dior and some waffles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568060



Your blue Dior is Gorgeous [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Breadnbrie said:


> Late post. But I carried my new baby, the Alma BB for the past 2 days and I'm in love. Functional, practical, classic bags do come in adorable little packages!
> View attachment 3568206



She looks fabulous on you! Perfect size. Love my Alma too [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Touring around NZ with my Longchamp tote in gunmetal grey and my new Longchamp pouch in deep red which I'm using for my card case and key case and other small items so they don't get lost floating around in the tote.


----------



## Pessie

Givenchy shark today, I love this bag


----------



## MokeyLV

bh4me said:


> Took my Dior tote earlier today and switched to an lv woc...
> 
> View attachment 3567998
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567999


I love your Dior tote! Could you please let me know what it's called? Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Casual out to lunch with my Chanel WOC & new brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568002


Looks like a shot from a fashion magazine!!!!  great style, girl!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Touring around NZ with my Longchamp tote in gunmetal grey and my new Longchamp pouch in deep red which I'm using for my card case and key case and other small items so they don't get lost floating around in the tote.
> 
> View attachment 3568484


Nice shot, hope you're having great vacs!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Givenchy shark today, I love this bag
> View attachment 3568489


So classy, clean lines can be so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## mrs moulds

My church bag today!


----------



## debssx3

speedy b 25 while picking up a little something for my birthday [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Nice shot, hope you're having great vacs!



Lovely Ksuromax! Thank you[emoji4] Although finding the limited bag selection I packed very difficult lol.


----------



## HiEndGirl

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3568665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy b 25 while picking up a little something for my birthday [emoji4]



Happy bday. [emoji324] Lovely way to spend the day!


----------



## Acctt

Chanel Classic Flap


----------



## Kendie26

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568747
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap



[emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji106][emoji177][emoji182][emoji7]GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Looks like a shot from a fashion magazine!!!!  great style, girl!



You are way too kind my beautiful friend [emoji253][emoji177][emoji182]thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568792


Pure perfection!


----------



## Martini0317

Casual Sunday running errands with my Gucci Soho disco bag. Very functional casual bag [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Pure perfection!


that's so sweet, thank you dear Mariapia!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Martini0317 said:


> Casual Sunday running errands with my Gucci Soho disco bag. Very functional casual bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568866


I liked the bag and want to give a second like for how cute you look with your baby bump.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Enjoying drinks at the Bellagio with my LV Lockme II BB in Noir.


----------



## liz_

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568747
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap



Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568792



Gorgeous mini [emoji175]


----------



## msd_bags

Love this tote by Saint Laurent for work!


----------



## Breadnbrie

msd_bags said:


> Love this tote by Saint Laurent for work!
> View attachment 3569142


Do you ever use this as a weekend casual tote? I've had my eye on this as a potential work to casual to mom bag chameleon. Does the leather scratch easily?  

Love the scarf too!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568792


Sooo cute!! Love what you're wearing too; it coordinates perfectly! 


Martini0317 said:


> Casual Sunday running errands with my Gucci Soho disco bag. Very functional casual bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568866


You and your bag look so cute!


Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying drinks at the Bellagio with my LV Lockme II BB in Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569092


Gorgeous grain on this one!


----------



## msd_bags

Breadnbrie said:


> Do you ever use this as a weekend casual tote? I've had my eye on this as a potential work to casual to mom bag chameleon. Does the leather scratch easily?
> 
> Love the scarf too!



I've only had her since late December and given the many bags I need to rotate, she's been used only a few days so I can't say much on wear. But somebody in tpf posted a link to a Tote Comparison video by Amie (?? can't recall for sure) comparing this, LV Neverfull and Tory Burch Perry. She says it's the inside that shows scratches easily on this bag.

I use a Samorga organizer for this (so no inside scratching for me), the large one made for the medium Antigona. It's able to give the bag a boxy shape which I prefer. Other smaller or less deep organizer makes the bag more trapezoidal looking when carried.  Depending on your preference as to size I think this can be a weekend tote too.


----------



## FancyPants77

msd_bags said:


> Love this tote by Saint Laurent for work!
> View attachment 3569142



Gorgeous!! Love this color


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous mini [emoji175]


thanks so much liz, fellow chanel lover!


----------



## Meeri

At the office with Cara [emoji8] Today in backpack mode, because I decided to walk to work


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Touring around NZ with my Longchamp tote in gunmetal grey and my new Longchamp pouch in deep red which I'm using for my card case and key case and other small items so they don't get lost floating around in the tote.
> 
> View attachment 3568484


On holiday? Have a good time!


debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3568665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speedy b 25 while picking up a little something for my birthday [emoji4]


Love this bag! Same size and with the strap is on my wishlist how do you find it for size? enough space for an everyday bag? I only owned the 30 and 35 before in classic speedy found the 35 too big


Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568747
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap


Stunning bag[emoji106]


Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568792


Oooo pretty. New purchase or santa gifted?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Martini0317 said:


> Casual Sunday running errands with my Gucci Soho disco bag. Very functional casual bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568866


Cute bag and gucci is on a role lately. Their pricing is still bearable too.


Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying drinks at the Bellagio with my LV Lockme II BB in Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569092


Gorgeous bag[emoji177] 


msd_bags said:


> Love this tote by Saint Laurent for work!
> View attachment 3569142


I have the same bag! Spacious and lightweight . Definitely perfect for work [emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> On holiday? Have a good time!
> 
> Love this bag! Same size and with the strap is on my wishlist how do you find it for size? enough space for an everyday bag? I only owned the 30 and 35 before in classic speedy found the 35 too big
> 
> Stunning bag[emoji106]
> 
> Oooo pretty. New purchase or santa gifted?


Ha good question! A fellow chanel tPFr helped me get on the waitlist at a boutique for this pink mini & I just got lucky that 1 came in for me so it was a "to me, from me" Christmas treat to myself (selfish me)...thank you PurseOnFleek!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Ha good question! A fellow chanel tPFr helped me get on the waitlist at a boutique for this pink mini & I just got lucky that 1 came in for me so it was a "to me, from me" Christmas treat to myself (selfish me)...thank you PurseOnFleek!!


"To me from me" gifts are the best  that is how we justify our purchase lmao. I gift myself regularly hehe


----------



## dannyangel

Tory Burch fleming shoulder bag in green


----------



## HiEndGirl

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3568747
> 
> 
> Chanel Classic Flap



Amazing pict there Acctt! Like a mag shot! [emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> Debut wearing of my Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568792



[emoji7]. This is sooo yummy [emoji177]. Love seeing her out and about. 



Martini0317 said:


> Casual Sunday running errands with my Gucci Soho disco bag. Very functional casual bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568866



Ohh love the GUCCI disco. [emoji173]️ I have the mini in purple but would love this size better. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying drinks at the Bellagio with my LV Lockme II BB in Noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569092



This is such a stunning LV bag Sparkle. 



msd_bags said:


> Love this tote by Saint Laurent for work!
> View attachment 3569142



Great tote msd. Love how soft it looks. 



Meeri said:


> At the office with Cara [emoji8] Today in backpack mode, because I decided to walk to work
> 
> View attachment 3569360



Wow. Fabulous looking backpack! I would not have guessed from the front.


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> "To me from me" gifts are the best  that is how we justify our purchase lmao. I gift myself regularly hehe



I need more to me from me lol. I usually wait for Bday or Mother's Day or some occasion. I have had goodies in the cupboard for months waiting for the gifting occasions [emoji37]. DH does often say I should just use them [emoji848]. I actually have a little CHANEL surprise at home so I'm thinking I'll to me from me it and be done with it. Thanks girls [emoji4] oh that means a reveal when I get home from holiday [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> On holiday? Have a good time!



Yes on holidays with only my LC totes (large and small) and LV speedy25. I usually change my bags regularly so feeling a little lost without my bags [emoji30]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Grainy, rainy early morning selfie with my new Alma BB again.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Monique1004

First time taking my Lindy out!


----------



## BlueCherry

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569645



I chose the medium le pliage as a Xmas gift idea for ex hubby to give to my Mum. I've never seen it before and went by the tpf opinions. Well what a surprise, it's a fabulous bag and I want the small one now. Absolutely loving your blue one loads [emoji4]


----------



## TrixyG

LV Pochette today


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> "To me from me" gifts are the best  that is how we justify our purchase lmao. I gift myself regularly hehe


perfect! You are truly a gal after my own heart!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Grainy, rainy early morning selfie with my new Alma BB again.
> View attachment 3569610


COngrats on your newest cool bag Breadnbrie!! I like all the colors in your mod. Happy New Year to you dear & so glad to see you back in action!


----------



## Kendie26

@HiEndGirl  thanks for the mini chanel love girlfriend....hope your trip is amazing (it sure looks it!) No doubt you are impressing all the locals w/ your fashionista style!! xox


----------



## Belgian22

PS1 Pouch!


----------



## averagejoe

MokeyLV said:


> I love your Dior tote! Could you please let me know what it's called? Thanks


Not sure if someone answered your post yet, but it's called the Dior Panarea. It has been discontinued already, and I believe that it is sold out at all boutiques.


----------



## bakeacookie

BigCherry said:


> I chose the medium le pliage as a Xmas gift idea for ex hubby to give to my Mum. I've never seen it before and went by the tpf opinions. Well what a surprise, it's a fabulous bag and I want the small one now. Absolutely loving your blue one loads [emoji4]



Thank you! It's an awesome bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569645



This made me smile. So cute and clever!


----------



## bh4me

MokeyLV said:


> I love your Dior tote! Could you please let me know what it's called? Thanks


Thanks! It's the Panarea.


----------



## Tahlea1

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## shesnochill

Balenciaga City GGH [emoji846]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pandora


----------



## PurseOnFleek

A classic petit noe. Never goes out of style


annaversary said:


> View attachment 3570154
> 
> Balenciaga City GGH [emoji846]


Love the outfit and love the bag


Pollie-Jean said:


> Pandora


Smooshy Pandora i love my one too so lightweight


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Breadnbrie said:


> Grainy, rainy early morning selfie with my new Alma BB again.
> View attachment 3569610


[emoji177] love this bag. Probably the best mini bag in my opinion


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3569645


What a beautiful unique LC tote love the bear too


Monique1004 said:


> First time taking my Lindy out!
> 
> View attachment 3569705


Oo congrats on its first adventure


TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3569782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Pochette today


Classic. Never seen those LV tassels before :O


----------



## aundria17

My MCM mini crossbody Milla.  Added a gold chain I had purchased to it.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Chanel flap


----------



## Belgian22

LOVE my PS1 Pouch!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada double zip tote in Fuoco


----------



## TrixyG

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada double zip tote in Fuoco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570470



Love this color, beautiful!


----------



## katy87

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada double zip tote in Fuoco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570470


What a dreamy color! Looks beautiful


----------



## jax818

My MG mini bucket today.


----------



## leooh

hi gals, sneak peak at my only new purchase since i last came on here!


----------



## MarySc

Time for a vintage


----------



## Edsmd2

My Medium Milla MCM with Chanel caviar zip wallet


----------



## Sparkletastic

Edsmd2 said:


> My Medium Milla MCM with Chanel caviar zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3570933


Beautiful Milla.


----------



## katy87

Edsmd2 said:


> My Medium Milla MCM with Chanel caviar zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3570933


Looks perfect !


----------



## tenKrat

LV Alma BB in Tropical Vert Rouge Epi [emoji177]


----------



## shesnochill

PurseOnFleek said:


> A classic petit noe. Never goes out of style
> 
> Love the outfit and love the bag



Thanks *PurseOnFleek*!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3570407
> 
> My MCM mini crossbody Milla.  Added a gold chain I had purchased to it.


 Holy smokes that is major, & I mean MAJORLY BEAUTIFUL!!! I seriously need to consider MCM as I'm super impressed w/ their quality. CONGRATS on that stunner you have!


----------



## Kendie26

Edsmd2 said:


> My Medium Milla MCM with Chanel caviar zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3570933


you gals are killing me & convincing me today w/ your stunning MCM milla's....LOVE your duo!!!


----------



## Kendie26

EVERYONE....you are all lighting up this thread!! Such AMAZING pics the last several days ...Kudos to ALL of you!! Loving them all


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Alma bb to lunch yesterday.


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> Holy smokes that is major, & I mean MAJORLY BEAUTIFUL!!! I seriously need to consider MCM as I'm super impressed w/ their quality. CONGRATS on that stunner you have!


Thank you. It was my first MCM purchase. I was never attracted to their signature logo bags but these non logo bags really have classic styling that drew me in.


----------



## Edsmd2

Kendie26 said:


> you gals are killing me & convincing me today w/ your stunning MCM milla's....LOVE your duo!!!



Thank you! I just discovered it too and I am hooked!


----------



## Edsmd2

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful Milla.



Thank you!


----------



## Edsmd2

katy87 said:


> Looks perfect !



Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

my trusty Tod's today...


----------



## Mimmy

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3572074
> 
> my trusty Tod's today...



This bag is a beauty, gswpurse! The leather looks so sumptuous!


----------



## Dmurphy1

tenKrat said:


> LV Alma BB in Tropical Vert Rouge Epi [emoji177]
> View attachment 3571504


LOVE it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strep2031

Carrying my Croisette.


----------



## Amazona

Finally got my hands on a Le Pliage Neo in Ruby last week! She's been coming to work with me ever since. SO in love!  Mr. Bunny Bukowski has also been hangin' with us.


----------



## meowmix318

Amazona said:


> Finally got my hands on a Le Pliage Neo in Ruby last week! She's been coming to work with me ever since. SO in love!  Mr. Bunny Bukowski has also been hangin' with us.
> 
> View attachment 3572333


Love the color and that little bunny is too cute


----------



## Amazona

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color and that little bunny is too cute


He is, isn't he?! He's By Barbara Bukowski, my all time favorite toy designer. Especially the bunnies are TDF. ​


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3572074
> 
> my trusty Tod's today...


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Carrokol

I am wearing my beloved bag. Just trying to figure out the name of the colour. Anyone who knows?


----------



## ksuromax

Carrokol said:


> I am wearing my beloved bag. Just trying to figure out the name of the colour. Anyone who knows?


Looks like Cassis to me, but what does the tag say? Do you remember which year it's from?


----------



## Carrokol

Looks like Cassis to me, but what does the tag say? Do you remember which year it's from?[/QUOTE]

Well, I bought the bag pre-owned. It comes from a more exclusive second hand shop in Sweden. I love it som much. Maybe the colour is Cassis. It has different shades depending on the light. Sometimes it looks more redish as well as pink.


----------



## ksuromax

Carrokol said:


> Looks like Cassis to me, but what does the tag say? Do you remember which year it's from?



Well, I bought the bag pre-owned. It comes from a more exclusive second hand shop in Sweden. I love it som much. Maybe the colour is Cassis. It has different shades depending on the light. Sometimes it looks more redish as well as pink.[/QUOTE]
There must be a tag on the inner pocket, leather or a metal plate, can you take pix and post them in ID thread?


----------



## Nahila

My Montaigne GM [emoji1]
View attachment 3572823


----------



## Givenchy18

New-to-me Chanel tweed Urban Spirit [emoji5] Apologies for the untidy bedroom!


----------



## Givenchy18

Edsmd2 said:


> My Medium Milla MCM with Chanel caviar zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3570933



Wow[emoji7] I must admit that I've never been in love with MCM, but this bag is starting to change my opinion[emoji6] Love the wallet as well


----------



## Edsmd2

Givenchy18 said:


> Wow[emoji7] I must admit that I've never been in love with MCM, but this bag is starting to change my opinion[emoji6] Love the wallet as well



Thank you!


----------



## Carrokol

ksuromax said:


> Well, I bought the bag pre-owned. It comes from a more exclusive second hand shop in Sweden. I love it som much. Maybe the colour is Cassis. It has different shades depending on the light. Sometimes it looks more redish as well as pink.


There must be a tag on the inner pocket, leather or a metal plate, can you take pix and post them in ID thread?[/QUOTE]

The tag is in leather saying:  Genuine leather, made in Italy. Maybe its a good knock off. The bag is buttersoft, super quality, always gets compliments. Bought in a secondhand boutique. The owner of  the boutique told me the lovely bag does not say it is a Balenciaga but has great quality and a real solid mirror is included with tassels.


----------



## ksuromax

Carrokol said:


> There must be a tag on the inner pocket, leather or a metal plate, can you take pix and post them in ID thread?



The tag is in leather saying:  Genuine leather, made in Italy. Maybe its a good 
knock off. The bag is buttersoft, super quality, always gets compliments. Bought in a secondhand boutique. The owner of
  the boutique told me the lovely bag does not say it is a Balenciaga but has great quality and a real solid mirror is 
included with tassels.[/QUOTE]
@aalinne_72  has confirmed my worries, it's not a genuine Balenciaga. 
But if it works for you and you like it, enjoy your bag!


----------



## FunBagz

Weekend in Vegas and headed to the spa in athleisure and my mini Falabella. Happy Friday the 13th TPFers!


----------



## liz_

Givenchy18 said:


> View attachment 3572826
> 
> New-to-me Chanel tweed Urban Spirit [emoji5] Apologies for the untidy bedroom!



Love it [emoji7]


----------



## jng2b

My Saint Laurent tote which is being used as my work bag! It is great because it easily fits my MacBook (the new 12" little one). It is so pretty - I love this bag! And it is not too big to carry as a normal purse, either. I've always wanted a work bag that carries like an everyday purse, and I think that this is it!!


----------



## loubielova998999

using my chanel vanity bag. they brought this bag for spring 17 and I finally got a hold of it this past weekend


----------



## Christofle

I'm completely smitten with my new T pouch


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Weekend in Vegas and headed to the spa in athleisure and my mini Falabella. Happy Friday the 13th TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3573250


You look awesome w/ this style FunBags (I always wanted one of SM's falabella's)...have a blast in Vegas, but please, behave yourself!! HAAAA!


----------



## Kendie26

jng2b said:


> My Saint Laurent tote which is being used as my work bag! It is great because it easily fits my MacBook (the new 12" little one). It is so pretty - I love this bag! And it is not too big to carry as a normal purse, either. I've always wanted a work bag that carries like an everyday purse, and I think that this is it!!
> View attachment 3573401
> View attachment 3573402


I LOVE this! Great pics & your YSL looks lovely on you!! I've been looking for a new structured bag for work & I've been eyeing YSL w/ a few others. Love yours


----------



## anis azmi

This alma bb


----------



## Edsmd2

jng2b said:


> My Saint Laurent tote which is being used as my work bag! It is great because it easily fits my MacBook (the new 12" little one). It is so pretty - I love this bag! And it is not too big to carry as a normal purse, either. I've always wanted a work bag that carries like an everyday purse, and I think that this is it!!
> View attachment 3573401
> View attachment 3573402



Wow.  I love this purse. Thanks for posting


----------



## Edsmd2

anis azmi said:


> View attachment 3574167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This alma bb



Beautiful purse


----------



## anis azmi

Edsmd2 said:


> Beautiful purse


Thank u!


----------



## snibor

anis azmi said:


> View attachment 3574167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This alma bb



Can I ask how tall you are?  It looks fantastic.


----------



## anis azmi

snibor said:


> Can I ask how tall you are?  It looks fantastic.


Thank you.
I am 158cm,or around 5'1.


----------



## snibor

anis azmi said:


> Thank you.
> I am 158cm,or around 5'1.



Thank u!


----------



## liz_

My Kelly with my new Blueminous


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> My Kelly with my new Blueminous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574308



Big, big  love on that glorious Kelly[emoji177][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Medium lambskin chevron CF ...debut outting [emoji4]


----------



## CClovesbags

Family outing [emoji4]


----------



## JulieMack

Loving my new MCM Milla. Perfect day bag. Adore the compartments. I've had it two days and have received compliments everywhere I have gone!


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## TrixyG

Leaving work, ready for the three day weekend


----------



## TrixyG

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3565312
> 
> Pairing my Tod's with my LV Damier Azur Sarah wallet.



What's the name of this bag?


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

TrixyG said:


> What's the name of this bag?



It's just called "Shopping" bag on the tag. This one is the mini size.


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/vicster-dogon-rooster-jpg.3574736/
Preparing to welcome Year of the Rooster.
By pairing black leather with insane & sparkly bag charm.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/vicster-dogon-rooster-jpg.3574736/
> Preparing to welcome Year of the Rooster.
> By pairing black leather with insane & sparkly bag charm.


Wow!


----------



## Kendie26

JulieMack said:


> Loving my new MCM Milla. Perfect day bag. Adore the compartments. I've had it two days and have received compliments everywhere I have gone!


 I so adore your Milla JulieMack! It is super high up on my list for consideration as a new work tote so do you mind me asking you about the sides & how easy it is to get into the compartments with the folded over flaps of leather? I'd need quick access to pull out documents (I often like an open style top for this reason)...just curious if you have any comments because I was looking online yesterday & found 2.....1 is your exact color & the other is a croc embossed version. They just are so GORGEOUS! CONGRATS on your beauty & thanks in advance if you have any comments/wisdom for me!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/vicster-dogon-rooster-jpg.3574736/
> Preparing to welcome Year of the Rooster.
> By pairing black leather with insane & sparkly bag charm.


Well a BIG hello my "long lost" dear friend!! I sure have missed you lately. Mulb is not the same without your regular hilarious posts & pretty pics. Hope life is wonderful for you!
Your rooster is quite friendly looking & looks sweet on that beautiful bag! Happy 2017 to you RS


----------



## JulieMack

Hey, Kendie! I will do my best to let you know my experience thus far, but let me preface by saying that I am 42 and this is my very first brand new "luxury" purse. I have a Dior Panerea that my dear friend gave me. It is open and easily accessible like what you are describing you normally carry. So these are two good purse experiences. The Milla is amazing, once I got used to how it opens. The flaps are easily manageable. When I am retrieving my wallet or keys, I do not open the flap, I slid my hand between the magnets and get what I need. This was very new to me but it only took me an afternoon to get used to it. I am assuming you would get the larger one for papers and such. I think you would be incredibly happy! The only cons I can honestly say, it is a little heavy...but it is structured leather and I'm okay with that. The second would be, sliding your hands between the magnets...will I scratch the leather with my nails? Not sure if I will, but possible. I got mine 20 percent from a German website. The craftsmanship is amazing and I have received compliments from 20 somethings and 60 somethings. It is a great bag. I highly recommend!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Well a BIG hello my "long lost" dear friend!! I sure have missed you lately. Mulb is not the same without your regular hilarious posts & pretty pics. Hope life is wonderful for you!
> Your rooster is quite friendly looking & looks sweet on that beautiful bag! Happy 2017 to you RS


Hi, Kendie26. Thanks.
Hope you are well.
Yes--unable to fake any love for new mulb bags/leathers/designs.
Miss the old brand style terribly.
But happily use all my mulbs, still.

2017--my orchid has flower spike!!
Flowers may or may not follow. Hate to tempt fate with flickery hope.


----------



## Kendie26

JulieMack said:


> Hey, Kendie! I will do my best to let you know my experience thus far, but let me preface by saying that I am 42 and this is my very first brand new "luxury" purse. I have a Dior Panerea that my dear friend gave me. It is open and easily accessible like what you are describing you normally carry. So these are two good purse experiences. The Milla is amazing, once I got used to how it opens. The flaps are easily manageable. When I am retrieving my wallet or keys, I do not open the flap, I slid my hand between the magnets and get what I need. This was very new to me but it only took me an afternoon to get used to it. I am assuming you would get the larger one for papers and such. I think you would be incredibly happy! The only cons I can honestly say, it is a little heavy...but it is structured leather and I'm okay with that. The second would be, sliding your hands between the magnets...will I scratch the leather with my nails? Not sure if I will, but possible. I got mine 20 percent from a German website. The craftsmanship is amazing and I have received compliments from 20 somethings and 60 somethings. It is a great bag. I highly recommend!!!


Thanks so much JulieMack! I appreciate your comments so much! I have seen the Milla in person & I'm very impressed by the quality. I did pick it up & I am used to heavier weight bags since I have to haul quite a bit during work day....it's definitely the ease of which I can see & grab paper/documents QUICKLY (that's the key) out of the flap areas. I just don't know if that's really reasonable or possible but I'm going to check it out again in person. So glad you are so pleased w/ yours....it is an absolute STUNNER! Enjoy


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Hi, Kendie26. Thanks.
> Hope you are well.
> Yes--unable to fake any love for new mulb bags/leathers/designs.
> Miss the old brand style terribly.
> But happily use all my mulbs, still.
> 
> 2017--my orchid has flower spike!!
> Flowers may or may not follow. Hate to tempt fate with flickery hope.


So great to hear from you & I feel the same about Mulb & still love the ones I have. Major YIPPEE YAHOO for your spike!!! You are well on your way now, so please DO be hopeful & in no time you will have buds growing & then BOOM, glorious orchid flowers await you!


----------



## Kendie26

Getting as much use of my tweed Chanel 225/small reissue as I can during winter season [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3575537
> 
> Getting as much use of my tweed Chanel 225/small reissue as I can during winter season [emoji4]


 I think tweed works in spring and fall as well.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sparkletastic

My last two bags. No good action shots. Sorry.  Friday: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Hot Pink lambskin.  I adore this bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

And Sunday: Proenza Schouler Small Courier in Black calfskin w/mixed SHW & GHW.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo is keeping me company for the last 2 days


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I think tweed works in spring and fall as well.


yes I agree Sparkle.....i just think that my tweed colors are more fall/winter season (in my humble opinion)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo is keeping me company for the last 2 days





Sparkletastic said:


> My last two bags. No good action shots. Sorry.  Friday: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Hot Pink lambskin.  I adore this bag!
> View attachment 3575894


 Wow, you 2 fine ladies are killin' it w/ those glorious pinks!! LOVE your bags! (your PS courier is also a fave of mine that you have Sparkle)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal New City


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy18 said:


> View attachment 3572826
> 
> New-to-me Chanel tweed Urban Spirit [emoji5] Apologies for the untidy bedroom!



 Love this look !
... and the bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3575890



What bag is this? Love the black and red color combo!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3575537
> 
> Getting as much use of my tweed Chanel 225/small reissue as I can during winter season [emoji4]


Please don't stop using this once winter is over! Gorgeous and classy no matter what the season!



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3575890


Super cute! Love the colors. 


Sparkletastic said:


> My last two bags. No good action shots. Sorry.  Friday: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Hot Pink lambskin.  I adore this bag!
> View attachment 3575894


Swoon worthy bag! I always love Dior cannage. 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal New City


Gorgeous dark grey. The mini city sits perfectly on you one-shoulder. It's super long on me.


----------



## snibor

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately
> View attachment 3576272
> 
> View attachment 3576273



How are you liking the banner?  I'm interested in the small one but have not seen in person.


----------



## lms910

Running errands on this bank (work!) holiday with my new Alma BB! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal New City


 I want this bag so badly I can taste it. LOL!


----------



## bakeacookie

BeachBagGal said:


> What bag is this? Love the black and red color combo!



It's a Dooney & Bourke Serena! 



Breadnbrie said:


> Please don't stop using this once winter is over! Gorgeous and classy no matter what the season!
> 
> 
> Super cute! Love the colors.
> 
> Swoon worthy bag! I always love Dior cannage.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dark grey. The mini city sits perfectly on you one-shoulder. It's super long on me.



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal New City


i looove the long strap!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal New City



I love the choice of colours your pair with your greys, I love grey [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately
> View attachment 3576272
> 
> View attachment 3576273



I notice you always seem to wear flat shoes and look so good in them - wish I could pull this look off [emoji23]


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> I notice you always seem to wear flat shoes and look so good in them - wish I could pull this look off [emoji23]


Aw thanks! I can't stand heels and I'm on my feet all day so flats are a practical choice. I'm 5'1" so if I can pull it off, I'm sure anyone can! Lol.


----------



## blktauna

I'm back to my aged black Marc Jacobs Stella because my new hologram mercer 24 is too small for my crap.


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> Aw thanks! I can't stand heels and I'm on my feet all day so flats are a practical choice. I'm 5'1" so if I can pull it off, I'm sure anyone can! Lol.



Aw too cute. Maybe it's because I always wear heels of some sort


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## cafecreme15

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately
> View attachment 3576272
> 
> View attachment 3576273



I have the Banner in black! Bought it a year ago and it is still my favorite!


----------



## Sparkletastic

blktauna said:


> I'm back to my aged black Marc Jacobs Stella because my new hologram mercer 24 is too small for my crap.


*Bh4me* just gave us an _amazing_ tutorial on how to downsize our things for our bag. Check post 1536. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-103#post-30977793


----------



## jax818

Using my LV epi noe today with the long alma strap for crossbody option.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately
> View attachment 3576272
> 
> View attachment 3576273


Always love seeing your entire ensemble....I adore your style girl!!! Both pics are fabulous! xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3576689


Ohhhh I LOVE this one...super cute & that red color is amazing! I've never seen a LC w/ a print on it like that (but I'm not super familiar w/ the brand) Totally diggin' your bag!


----------



## blktauna

Sparkletastic said:


> *Bh4me* just gave us an _amazing_ tutorial on how to downsize our things for our bag. Check post 1536.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.956897/page-103#post-30977793



Well as I do not even carry my wallet, phone or keys in my bag, that should give an idea how teeny the Mercer is...


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE this one...super cute & that red color is amazing! I've never seen a LC w/ a print on it like that (but I'm not super familiar w/ the brand) Totally diggin' your bag!



Thanks! There's special LCs for certain landmarks, Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, Mt Fuji, Statue of Liberty, Great Wall of China. [emoji4]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Breadnbrie said:


> Gorgeous dark grey. The mini city sits perfectly on you one-shoulder. It's super long on me.


Thanks 
Perhaps you can add more wholes to the strap ?



Sparkletastic said:


> I want this bag so badly I can taste it. LOL!






ksuromax said:


> i looove the long strap!!!


Yes , that was a reason for getting it



BigCherry said:


> I love the choice of colours your pair with your greys, I love grey [emoji4]


Thank you  I love dark reds atm, can't get enough  and grey is my all-time favorite


----------



## Breadnbrie

snibor said:


> How are you liking the banner?  I'm interested in the small one but have not seen in person.


Love the banner! The small one is so cute!! It's very lightweight and easy to carry. I love the opening that somehow still feels secure (to me anyway). And the Check on the side is subtle. Sometimes I think about what it would have been like getting the small one... maybe one day lol!


----------



## Breadnbrie

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3576314
> 
> 
> Running errands on this bank (work!) holiday with my new Alma BB! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Love the Alma!! The BB size is just so edible LOL. I keep reaching for mine too. 



cafecreme15 said:


> I have the Banner in black! Bought it a year ago and it is still my favorite!


Banner love! Did you get it in small or medium?


jax818 said:


> Using my LV epi noe today with the long alma strap for crossbody option.
> View attachment 3576698


Is this the petite Noe? Is it too bulky carried crossbody? Yours looks super cute and petite (hah!  )


Kendie26 said:


> Always love seeing your entire ensemble....I adore your style girl!!! Both pics are fabulous! xoxo


You're too kind Kendie! Your selfies and bag photos are looking amazing by the way!!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Taking this old girl out of storage for this week. This Mulberry Mabel from 2011 is one of my most used bags of all the Mulberry bags I have. A really great shoulder bag.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3576689



So cute that the bear has his own bag too


----------



## jchen815

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3576689



Lovely!! I've never seen this one before [emoji173]️️


----------



## 6efox

Loewe Amazona 36 in Stone Blue with a peek-a-boo appearance from my BV Continental wallet in Espresso [emoji173]


----------



## 6efox

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3576910
> 
> Taking this old girl out of storage for this week. This Mulberry Mabel from 2011 is one of my most used bags of all the Mulberry bags I have. A really great shoulder bag.



Simply beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

6efox said:


> Simply beautiful [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Dmurphy1

New with tags '09 black balenciaga twiggy !! Just arrived today !


----------



## cafecreme15

Breadnbrie said:


> Banner love! Did you get it in small or medium?


The medium! I don't travel light haha. I think it is the perfect size!


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Viva Cite GM (2007)


----------



## Sparkletastic

After dinner tea with my Miss Dior Sliding chain in Blue Persan lamb.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues


----------



## Kendie26

6efox said:


> Loewe Amazona 36 in Stone Blue with a peek-a-boo appearance from my BV Continental wallet in Espresso [emoji173]


Oooooo I really like the looks of this bag!! I'm looking for a more structured bag that will "stand up" on its own with work documents, ipad, etc (don't want a "slouchy' bag)...is this by chance how you are using it & do you have any comments on functionality of bag ? Many thanks in  advance....it looks lovely!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues


Everything about this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> After dinner tea with my Miss Dior Sliding chain in Blue Persan lamb.
> View attachment 3577884


this is another bag of yours that i want!!! How gorgeous is THIS baby..wow!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> New with tags '09 black balenciaga twiggy !! Just arrived today !





ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues


Bravo & special props to both of my dear Bal friends ksuromax & DMurphy.....LOVE both of your pics! xoxo


----------



## HiEndGirl

Amazona said:


> Finally got my hands on a Le Pliage Neo in Ruby last week! She's been coming to work with me ever since. SO in love!  Mr. Bunny Bukowski has also been hangin' with us.
> 
> View attachment 3572333



Congrats on this little beauty! We are bag twins as I recently scored the same bag in navy and also loving it!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> My last two bags. No good action shots. Sorry.  Friday: Miss Dior Sliding Chain Hot Pink lambskin.  I adore this bag!
> View attachment 3575894



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo is keeping me company for the last 2 days



I love this combo ksuromax [emoji173]️



Breadnbrie said:


> Bal city Friday, Burberry banner today! Sorry about the dark photos, it's been rainy here lately
> View attachment 3576272
> 
> View attachment 3576273



Looking fabulous in both these Pict's BnB



Sparkletastic said:


> After dinner tea with my Miss Dior Sliding chain in Blue Persan lamb.
> View attachment 3577884



Another gorgeous Dior [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Finally some decent internet connection! MIA for too long so I have missed lots of gorgeous action post from my tPF friends [emoji8]. But I'm enjoying our driving holiday through NZ (2 families 4 adults and 5 kids. Thought I'd share our bags for a laugh [emoji23])





As some of you know I packed extremely light in the handbag department for this trip and needless to say was struggling with the lack of choice for 2-1/2 weeks but picked up a few goodies in Auckland to help me through the rest of the trip [emoji4] A Longchamp tote in navy (perfect with the rain the last few days) teamed with Prada zippy coin/card case and Prada robot charm and Fendi zippy coin purse [emoji170]. Matching nicely with the cosmetic pouch I picked up duty free as I left home. [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues


Just when I think I've found purse nirvana.....you post this !!!! Breathtakingly gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Weird light in the elevator 
Pandora again


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues



 TDF


----------



## gswpurse

HiEndGirl said:


> Finally some decent internet connection! MIA for too long so I have missed lots of gorgeous action post from my tPF friends [emoji8]. But I'm enjoying our driving holiday through NZ (2 families 4 adults and 5 kids. Thought I'd share our bags for a laugh [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 3578023
> 
> 
> 
> As some of you know I packed extremely light in the handbag department for this trip and needless to say was struggling with the lack of choice for 2-1/2 weeks but picked up a few goodies in Auckland to help me through the rest of the trip [emoji4] A Longchamp tote in navy (perfect with the rain the last few days) teamed with Prada zippy coin/card case and Prada robot charm and Fendi zippy coin purse [emoji170]. Matching nicely with the cosmetic pouch I picked up duty free as I left home. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3578024
> 
> View attachment 3578025



I bought this exact same longchamp neo tote while holidaying in Hong Kong. It's a perfect travel bag!


----------



## FunBagz

M/L Classic Flap with my new Choos that I picked up while in Vegas over the weekend.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Weird light in the elevator
> Pandora again


Great bag and I always love the way you dress !!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Everything about this is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just when I think I've found purse nirvana.....you post this !!!! Breathtakingly gorgeous !!!!


Sooorrryyyyy


----------



## Martini0317

Dreary days in NYC are a drag but at least I get to carry my DE Totally!


----------



## snibor

Martini0317 said:


> Dreary days in NYC are a drag but at least I get to carry my DE Totally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578286



Luv the combo with the turquoise.


----------



## HiEndGirl

gswpurse said:


> I bought this exact same longchamp neo tote while holidaying in Hong Kong. It's a perfect travel bag!



It sure is! Perfect size and worry free. Love bag twins [emoji177]


----------



## 6efox

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo I really like the looks of this bag!! I'm looking for a more structured bag that will "stand up" on its own with work documents, ipad, etc (don't want a "slouchy' bag)...is this by chance how you are using it & do you have any comments on functionality of bag ? Many thanks in  advance....it looks lovely!!



Thanks Kendie26! I use it with a samorga liner I bought for my Alexa and the bag is quite new so it stays in shape. The leather is TDF [emoji7] so a bit of sacrifice on the structure side is fine with me.

The interior only has a large zip compartment and a key hook thing next to it so you'll definitely want a liner if you like/need pockets like me.

I'll take some pics for you with and without the samorga so you can get an idea!


----------



## jax818

Smitten with my newest acquisition!  Here is my Celine phantom cabas in souris.


----------



## jax818

Breadnbrie said:


> Love the Alma!! The BB size is just so edible LOL. I keep reaching for mine too.
> 
> 
> Banner love! Did you get it in small or medium?
> 
> Is this the petite Noe? Is it too bulky carried crossbody? Yours looks super cute and petite (hah!  )
> 
> You're too kind Kendie! Your selfies and bag photos are looking amazing by the way!!



Yes it is!  It is kind bulky to wear crossbody but it's a nice option to have if I need my hands free with the little one.  Actually I like wearing it just over the shoulder with the long strap. Gives it a more modern vibe like the Mansur Gavriel bucket bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mini Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris


----------



## dexter123

My new to me 2015 Balenciaga City in Bley Lazuli!


----------



## Dmurphy1

dexter123 said:


> My new to me 2015 Balenciaga City in Bley Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578571


WOW, now this picture really pops the color on this bag !!!!!!!!!!!!  Love it !


----------



## 6efox

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo I really like the looks of this bag!! I'm looking for a more structured bag that will "stand up" on its own with work documents, ipad, etc (don't want a "slouchy' bag)...is this by chance how you are using it & do you have any comments on functionality of bag ? Many thanks in  advance....it looks lovely!!



As promised, here are some pics Kendie26. Sorry to spam the thread, all.. I wasn't sure where else to post as there isn't a designated forum for Loewe. 



Samorga liner with items inside. The liner is a little smaller on the side than the length of the bag as it's made for Alexa (funnily enough, I haven't tried it in my Alexa yet) but it works. You might want to make a custom-made liner for more structure. 



Zipper closed with samorga liner & items inside



Holding up bag with the liner & items inside



Empty bag with zipper closed



Inside lining of bag without liner



Holding up empty bag



Stuffed bag without liner (grabbed miscellaneous items from my office desk lol)



Stuffed bag without liner, zipper closed



Holding up stuffed bag without liner



Reinforced bottom so the bottom part won't sag

Overall, it fits in heaps and is a really functional bag. You'll probably want a liner anyway because the suede inside is just so beautiful to be scratched [emoji173]

It comes with a shoulder strap but I don't use it as it's too long and heavy for me to wear as crossbody/shoulder bag. I've tried double looping the strap to shorten the strap, which works, but doesn't look as nice.


----------



## ksuromax

May we join the Blue club???  
Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


----------



## Kendie26

6efox said:


> As promised, here are some pics Kendie26. Sorry to spam the thread, all.. I wasn't sure where else to post as there isn't a designated forum for Loewe.
> 
> View attachment 3578562
> 
> Samorga liner with items inside. The liner is a little smaller on the side than the length of the bag as it's made for Alexa (funnily enough, I haven't tried it in my Alexa yet) but it works. You might want to make a custom-made liner for more structure.
> 
> View attachment 3578564
> 
> Zipper closed with samorga liner & items inside
> 
> View attachment 3578570
> 
> Holding up bag with the liner & items inside
> 
> View attachment 3578572
> 
> Empty bag with zipper closed
> 
> View attachment 3578567
> 
> Inside lining of bag without liner
> 
> View attachment 3578573
> 
> Holding up empty bag
> 
> View attachment 3578579
> 
> Stuffed bag without liner (grabbed miscellaneous items from my office desk lol)
> 
> View attachment 3578582
> 
> Stuffed bag without liner, zipper closed
> 
> View attachment 3578584
> 
> Holding up stuffed bag without liner
> 
> View attachment 3578585
> 
> Reinforced bottom so the bottom part won't sag
> 
> Overall, it fits in heaps and is a really functional bag. You'll probably want a liner anyway because the suede inside is just so beautiful to be scratched [emoji173]
> 
> It comes with a shoulder strap but I don't use it as it's too long and heavy for me to wear as crossbody/shoulder bag. I've tried double looping the strap to shorten the strap, which works, but doesn't look as nice.


Wow, MAJOR Thanks dear 6efox!!! I sincerely appreciate ALL of the time you put into your pics & comments...that's just so sweet of you! Your liner is the perfect idea & this bag definitely intrigues me. I hope I can find 1 in person to see it but these pics are a tremendous help!! Many thanks again


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Mini Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578541





dexter123 said:


> My new to me 2015 Balenciaga City in Bley Lazuli!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578571





ksuromax said:


> May we join the Blue club???
> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


Bravo on your glorious, happy color bags ladies! All 3 make me smile!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> M/L Classic Flap with my new Choos that I picked up while in Vegas over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3578126


Magnificent beauties! Congrats on those gorgeous shoes from Vegas


----------



## Kendie26

Have been using my Mulberry bayswater all week ( pic from few months ago since I'm not dressed yet for work & a current mod!)


----------



## HiEndGirl

My speedy keeping me company at the art gallery


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Have been using my Mulberry bayswater all week ( pic from few months ago since I'm not dressed yet for work & a current mod!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578902



Such a beautiful bag Kendie. I love the grey tone too.


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Such a beautiful bag Kendie. I love the grey tone too.





HiEndGirl said:


> My speedy keeping me company at the art gallery
> 
> View attachment 3578903


Thanks so much dearest!! Your trip sounded/looked AMAZING!! I laughed at the airport bag pic but this pic of Ms Speedy at gallery is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> My speedy keeping me company at the art gallery
> 
> View attachment 3578903


great shot!!  
i am repeating myself, but you really do take great pix!


----------



## minoxa33

Maison Mollerus today...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## BlueCherry

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo



Lovely vibrant purple and your scarf is very nice too ...


----------



## 6efox

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, MAJOR Thanks dear 6efox!!! I sincerely appreciate ALL of the time you put into your pics & comments...that's just so sweet of you! Your liner is the perfect idea & this bag definitely intrigues me. I hope I can find 1 in person to see it but these pics are a tremendous help!! Many thanks again



No probs and very welcome! Glad to be of help [emoji6] Definitely check it out IRL if you can and you'll fall in love! Hehe. Good luck!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


what an amazing bag!!! great size and shape, beautiful deep colour!!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying an oldie but a goodie today. My bang-around Chloe Silverado satchel. This baby has broken so well and the leather is divine, hard to believe she is ten years old! Sorry for the giant pic


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta (I think it's called the Boston bag) in New Light Grey


----------



## tenKrat

View attachment 3579616

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bottega Veneta (I think it's called the Boston bag) in New Light Grey


----------



## Sparkletastic

My 10c red Chanel classic single flap, Bulgari  sunnies are happily resting on my favorite casual fur jacket: blonde sheared beaver.


----------



## Dmurphy1

tatertot said:


> Carrying an oldie but a goodie today. My bang-around Chloe Silverado satchel. This baby has broken so well and the leather is divine, hard to believe she is ten years old! Sorry for the giant pic


She's a beauty !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke nylon Bitsy satchel


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3579616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta (I think it's called the Boston bag) in New Light Grey


PHENOMENAL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> My 10c red Chanel classic single flap, Bulgari  sunnies are happily resting on my favorite casual fur jacket: blonde sheared beaver.
> View attachment 3579664


Ah, there you go AGAIN, making me jealous dear Sparkle!!! Fab pic .( you know that I WANT/ I NEED RED CHANEL NOW !!!!!)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Havent been able to go out much as bub still waiting her immunisations. But here is the bag i prepped to take tomorrow to the doctors. My new pochette metis & Hermes twilly to dress it up[emoji41]


----------



## Pessie

Pandora, probably my toughest bag!


----------



## Designervintage

Totally in love with my new Kenzo Kalifornia mini I got today! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## liz_

My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

liz_ said:


> My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580439


So very beautiful !!! Enjoy and congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## aundria17

not a pricey bag but one of my cute favorites.  Skagen crossbody bag. Love the shape of it !


----------



## jax818

Took my speedy B out to brave this so cal rain storm.  Wearing it without the straps for the heck of it.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta shoulder bag


----------



## Piarpreet

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City with iridescent hardware and Bottega Veneta Brogues



I have been searching for this bag since forever  so jelly


----------



## dexter123

ksuromax said:


> May we join the Blue club???
> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


I love everything about this bag - the color, the leather - ooohhhhhh!!!


----------



## ksuromax

dexter123 said:


> I love everything about this bag - the color, the leather - ooohhhhhh!!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Piarpreet said:


> I have been searching for this bag since forever  so jelly


I's sorry to hear you've missed it, but i hope you'll find it some day!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 3580502


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 3580502


THIS is a true work of art! I've only seen pics of it but would so love to see it in person as I'm sure it's just breathtaking.


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580439


Huge CONGRATS liz! That sure looks like 1 amazing HG bag.


----------



## bagloverny

Trying on jeans with my Celine belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair


----------



## liz_

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3581622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on jeans with my Celine belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair



You Look great! Love your Celine belt bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Coach Willis in Burgundy Patent


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580439


Argh! I have told myself I don't need a Birkin. Then you show this. LOL! 


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3581622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on jeans with my Celine belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair


Great look!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dearest!! Your trip sounded/looked AMAZING!! I laughed at the airport bag pic but this pic of Ms Speedy at gallery is GORGEOUS!



Haha I know that airport pic was crazy...so many bags! 



ksuromax said:


> great shot!!
> i am repeating myself, but you really do take great pix!



@Kendie @ Ksuromax Thanks for the luv re. Ms speedy pic [emoji177]. Since tpf I discovered I really like taking photos so I've been driving everyone crazy with the holiday Pict's too. [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo



That purple!! [emoji171]



Sparkletastic said:


> My 10c red Chanel classic single flap, Bulgari  sunnies are happily resting on my favorite casual fur jacket: blonde sheared beaver.
> View attachment 3579664



L[emoji173]️VE the red caviar and the pic with the fur is so cozy!



liz_ said:


> My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580439



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!! So excited for your new B30.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Home from my holiday and couldn't wait to get my bags out [emoji12]. Hands free day with my LV Odeon for first day back at school for kiddos


----------



## ksuromax

TOD's for me today


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> TOD's for me today



Love your winters style especially with your boots and that fluffy vest(?) is so cuddly looking.


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Love your winters style especially with your boots and that fluffy vest(?) is so cuddly looking.


yes, it's a vest  
thank you, Darlin'


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> My Birkin 30 just got it today! And I'll be carrying it today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580439


Super congratulations! She is beautiful!! [emoji322][emoji322]


jax818 said:


> Took my speedy B out to brave this so cal rain storm.  Wearing it without the straps for the heck of it.
> View attachment 3580498


A classic LV can withstand a snowstorm [emoji16]


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3581622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on jeans with my Celine belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair


Love this Celine belt bag very striking and unique.


HiEndGirl said:


> Home from my holiday and couldn't wait to get my bags out [emoji12]. Hands free day with my LV Odeon for first day back at school for kiddos
> 
> View attachment 3583078


Ooo nice LV bag i havent seen this before. Welcome back from holiday[emoji2]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Sorry I keep posting these late!
Diorever:
	

		
			
		

		
	




LV Caissa hobo in the rain:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bal metal plate city today (just got caught in a hailstorm soon after taking this photo. Wiped her down right away. Phew!  )


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Ooo nice LV bag i havent seen this before. Welcome back from holiday[emoji2]



Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Sorry I keep posting these late!
> Diorever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583484
> 
> 
> LV Caissa hobo in the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583486
> 
> 
> Bal metal plate city today (just got caught in a hailstorm soon after taking this photo. Wiped her down right away. Phew!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583487



Great style all week BnB! Your Dior is gorgeous [emoji170].


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## tatertot

Dmurphy1 said:


> She's a beauty !


 Thanks love

Carrying Ms. Sunshine herself today, Moutarde Bal Work


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cold, rainy days call for hot, yummy Mexican food!  Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas (limited edition so black)


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Bottega Tourmaline small convertible.


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on
> 
> View attachment 3583531


I can't say enough compliments to you!!!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Late post - I carried this over the weekend. Hehe. Hope you gals don't mind my late share!

Balenciaga City GGH


----------



## Purselover86

DE obsessed[emoji178]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Sorry I keep posting these late!
> Diorever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583484
> 
> 
> LV Caissa hobo in the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583486
> 
> 
> Bal metal plate city today (just got caught in a hailstorm soon after taking this photo. Wiped her down right away. Phew!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583487


ALL amazing mods but oh that Dior just kills me (in the best sense!) & OMG hail storm on your Bal....I would have freaked the heck out!!!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on
> 
> View attachment 3583531


WOWEE girlie, that style truly suits you perfectly...love how it molds to your most lovely figure!!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3583547


This is just super sweet...I LOVE it!!! Great pic.


----------



## HiEndGirl

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3583547



Please tell me what is this bag?!! So intrigued


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Cold, rainy days call for hot, yummy Mexican food!  Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas (limited edition so black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583624



Oh I read this on the way home from work in the bus...so hungry by the time I got home lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

Purselover86 said:


> View attachment 3583975
> 
> 
> DE obsessed[emoji178]



Very cute family you have there [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> I can't say enough compliments to you!!!! You look gorgeous!!!





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE girlie, that style truly suits you perfectly...love how it molds to your most lovely figure!!



Both you two are way too sweet. Thank you for the luv [emoji8][emoji177]. You are both super styling too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

tatertot said:


> Thanks love
> 
> Carrying Ms. Sunshine herself today, Moutarde Bal Work



Love your Bal tatertot [emoji169]and I'm spreading a little sunshine with you today too tatertot although I'm in the office so boring pict today not out with lovely nature. I did add my new SLGs from my trip though to make my first day back at work a little more manageable [emoji169][emoji4]




Edit to previous post this is a Furla zippy bear coin purse not Fendi (sorry for mistake. I'm desperate for Fendi fluff ball charm [emoji12][emoji38])


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on
> 
> View attachment 3583531


It hugs the body really well. Looks super comfortable. Reminds me of a H evelyn also.


Sparkletastic said:


> Cold, rainy days call for hot, yummy Mexican food!  Saint Laurent Small Monogram Cabas (limited edition so black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583624


Gorgeous classic black


Purselover86 said:


> View attachment 3583975
> 
> 
> DE obsessed[emoji178]


Love the damier ebene print! To think for so many years i didnt like it & wouldnt buy any LV in damier ebene only azur or monogram but suddenly in past 12months its the canvas style i want to get next in an alma bb or speedy  and i since sold off my damier azur because color transfer drove me banana's


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kate spade small toddy in lake/forest, with my chanel o-case in red.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on
> 
> View attachment 3583531


i love this bag on you! are you tall?? i saw it once (in person) on someone short and it looked pretty bad... i think it looks just amazing on you!


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> It hugs the body really well. Looks super comfortable. Reminds me of a H evelyn also.



Oh the H Evelyn [emoji7] :swoon: that would be a serious upgrade on my growing H wish list


----------



## HiEndGirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love this bag on you! are you tall?? i saw it once (in person) on someone short and it looked pretty bad... i think it looks just amazing on you!



Wow. Thanks [emoji177]
Haha no definitely not tall [emoji23]. I'm only ~160cm/5'3". This has an adjustable strap so I have it up shorter and this is the PM size bag. I am wearing rather high booties though lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> kate spade small toddy in lake/forest, with my chanel o-case in red.
> View attachment 3584241



This colour combo is lovely.


----------



## Monique1004

My rainy day companion.


----------



## Breadnbrie

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3580485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a pricey bag but one of my cute favorites.  Skagen crossbody bag. Love the shape of it !


Ooh what a unique bag! Love it! Especially the handles. 



jax818 said:


> Took my speedy B out to brave this so cal rain storm.  Wearing it without the straps for the heck of it.
> View attachment 3580498


I love how weather proof LV canvas is! It's a favorite of mine in rain too. 


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3581622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on jeans with my Celine belt bag! Settled on this 7 for all mankind pair


Wow my jaw dropped!! You look amazing and this is one of my dream bags! 


HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks. Happy to be home but not for work lol. Love this messenger/cross-body bag. Fits heaps in too. Another action pict so you can see it on
> 
> View attachment 3583531


You look amazing Hiendgirl! Jealous of how you manage to round up the kiddos in those heels Love the bag too! Trying to decide between this or the Mabillon for future purchase. 



tatertot said:


> Thanks love
> 
> Carrying Ms. Sunshine herself today, Moutarde Bal Work


Wow gorgeous cheery color! 


Kendie26 said:


> ALL amazing mods but oh that Dior just kills me (in the best sense!) & OMG hail storm on your Bal....I would have freaked the heck out!!!


Thanks Kendie! I sure got some funny looks as I stuffed the bag in my sweater while the rest of me got soaked! Only something bag lovers would understand 



HiEndGirl said:


> Love your Bal tatertot [emoji169]and I'm spreading a little sunshine with you today too tatertot although I'm in the office so boring pict today not out with lovely nature. I did add my new SLGs from my trip though to make my first day back at work a little more manageable [emoji169][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3584100
> 
> Love the yellow bags I've been seeing here as of late!
> 
> Edit to previous post this is a Furla zippy bear coin purse not Fendi (sorry for mistake. I'm desperate for Fendi fluff ball charm [emoji12][emoji38])


----------



## Breadnbrie

Here comes the sun! I've sure missed my Mulb lily. Haven't carried her in almost a month!


----------



## Kendie26

My new Celine TriFold bag [emoji6]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Traveling with my Prada Bauletto in Nero Saffiano.


----------



## Younglove

Love being hands free!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada Vitelo Daino


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino



Beautiful, ksuromax! Great outfit and accessories too! [emoji170]


----------



## aundria17

My new baby pink MCM Milla.  I loooooove this color and this bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## Mimmy

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3585068
> 
> My new baby pink MCM Milla.  I loooooove this color and this bag



Gorgeous new Milla and  cute bag charm, aundria!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine TriFold bag [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584708
> View attachment 3584709


Ooh gorgeous Celine! Congrats! I've been eyeing this too. Can you shoulder carry it as well? You look amazing too by the way!



aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3585068
> 
> My new baby pink MCM Milla.  I loooooove this color and this bag


Wow I love this blush pink bag! I know light pink is a trendy color right now, but i think it's subtle and classy enough to be a classic. Congrats!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Decided to pull the trigger on the ever-practical Neverfull! To heck with fears of color transfer; I have a soft spot for light colored bags


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on the ever-practical Neverfull! To heck with fears of color transfer; I have a soft spot for light colored bags
> View attachment 3585520
> 
> View attachment 3585519


Such a LOVELY look from head to pretty toes!! LOVE this....all of it! Oh & yes, per your question, I can indeed use the Celine TriFold on my shoulder....i just tend to be a "crook of the arm" girl a lot of times & in my mods (that YOU helped teach me how to take!! xoxo)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> You look amazing Hiendgirl! Jealous of how you manage to round up the kiddos in those heels Love the bag too! Trying to decide between this or the Mabillon for future purchase.



Thanks BnB!! [emoji177]. Ha I love a heel but I changed to flip flops at pickup time that day lol. 
There are a coupe of reviews on YouTube for both these bags. I love the Odeon. Very easy and comfy. I've not seen the Mabillon so can't compare myself. Keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on the ever-practical Neverfull! To heck with fears of color transfer; I have a soft spot for light colored bags
> View attachment 3585520
> 
> View attachment 3585519



[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]You are making me want one more than I already did and I didn't think that was possible [emoji51]


----------



## ksuromax

BV bag and scarf


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> BV bag and scarf



Love that blue! And the scarf matches perfectly. Looking great ksuromax [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Love that blue! And the scarf matches perfectly. Looking great ksuromax [emoji170]


Thanks, cherie!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sorry missed the action [emoji51] BBQ/pool party today with my new Longchamp Neo in navy dresses up with Prada and LV charms [emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Sorry missed the action [emoji51] BBQ/pool party today with my new Longchamp Neo in navy dresses up with Prada and LV charms [emoji170]
> Perfect pool companions!
> 
> View attachment 3585995


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LV Speedy 20


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> BV bag and scarf


These colors go beautifully with your gorgeous red hair!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> These colors go beautifully with your gorgeous red hair!


Thank you


----------



## mushroomtop12

Chloe Marcie Blue Satchel (model now discontinued!)


----------



## Belgian22

Sully pm! Pre-owned in new condition just arrived last week and I couldn't wait to use her! Terrific bag [emoji161]!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV bag and scarf



Blue and grey, my favourite colours and I love scarves too - totally gorgeous look Ksuromax


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Blue and grey, my favourite colours and I love scarves too - totally gorgeous look Ksuromax


 thank you


----------



## jax818

Givenchy Antigona


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in Green Apple (plus Bal bracelet and sandals)


----------



## HiEndGirl

mushroomtop12 said:


> Chloe Marcie Blue Satchel (model now discontinued!)



I love the Marci bag! This is beautiful. [emoji170]Maybe one day [emoji38] Wondering how heavy it is?



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Green Apple (plus Bal bracelet and sandals)



You are rocking that colour and bracelet combo too!! Fabulous!


----------



## anthrosphere

Hustle & Hide handmade tote I bought from their Etsy shop. Perfection in every way and it was such a fun bag to carry. I can't wait for the leather to patina and break-in so I can see the gorgeous kodiak leather become a smushy, puddly mess.


----------



## Sculli

out with my céline trio, haven't used it for a while, still loving it [emoji177]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sparkletastic

Monika Chiang Pony hair and leather bucket bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sparkletastic said:


> Monika Chiang Pony hair and leather bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587356


What a gorgeous bag !!


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3587234
> 
> View attachment 3587235


You always have the cutest bags and key chains/ bags charms


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> Monika Chiang Pony hair and leather bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587356


So cute and special


----------



## Amazona

Traveling today straight from work so I got all my important stuff in a DKNY mini crossbody with a Pentik parrot reflector to decorate the bag and keep me safe. The rest of my things are hiding in a Lumi Supermarket XXL in Wine color. Easily two of my favorite travel bags if not counting Longchamp.


----------



## Esquared72

Heading out to a family lunch for DH's birthday with RM Julian backpack in Moon


----------



## michteo

Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]


----------



## Sparkletastic

michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588418


Great outfit!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel 10c red single flap caviar jumbo. Headed out to celebrate!  Happy CNY everyone!


----------



## mushroomtop12

HiEndGirl said:


> I love the Marci bag! This is beautiful. [emoji170]Maybe one day [emoji38] Wondering how heavy it is?
> 
> 
> 
> You are rocking that colour and bracelet combo too!! Fabulous!


It's not too heavy,  pretty lightweight considering the whole bag is leather.  The newer Chloé faye bag is so heavy in comparison [emoji13]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga twiggy today, in Woodstock, NY !!


----------



## Kendie26

My Boy with my new brooch [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga twiggy today, in Woodstock, NY !!



[emoji322][emoji106]Well HELLO THERE MISS THING!![emoji7][emoji7]Wowee you look SENSATIONAL!! Just absolutely stunning! Work it girl [emoji126]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji106]Well HELLO THERE MISS THING!![emoji7][emoji7]Wowee you look SENSATIONAL!! Just absolutely stunning! Work it girl [emoji126]


Thank you Kendie, you're too sweet !!


----------



## tenKrat

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga twiggy today, in Woodstock, NY !!



Cool pic!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling with my Prada Bauletto in Nero Saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584807


Classic black prada. Beauty!


Kendie26 said:


> My new Celine TriFold bag [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584708
> View attachment 3584709


Haven't seen this bag by Celine before. Very intriguing unique design 


ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitelo Daino


Beautiful


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3585068
> 
> My new baby pink MCM Milla.  I loooooove this color and this bag


Gorgeous colour! And the mcm charm is super cute


Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


Comfy and practical


HiEndGirl said:


> Sorry missed the action [emoji51] BBQ/pool party today with my new Longchamp Neo in navy dresses up with Prada and LV charms [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3585995


That bag is glam with those charms!


LoveLVSpeedy said:


> LV Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586060


Beauty~


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jax818 said:


> Givenchy Antigona
> View attachment 3586596


Love this bag especially in mini version makes the strap alot more user friendly


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Green Apple (plus Bal bracelet and sandals)


Striking colour!


Sculli said:


> out with my céline trio, haven't used it for a while, still loving it [emoji177]
> View attachment 3587030


Another striking green. Beautiful


michteo said:


> Today is the first day of Lunar New Year and this is the baby I brought out to match my outfit.. Happy CNY everybody! May the year ahead be smooth sailing and filled with goodies! [emoji1][emoji383]
> 
> View attachment 3588418


Love seeing all the red bags for cny


Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel 10c red single flap caviar jumbo. Headed out to celebrate!  Happy CNY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588641


Another beautiful red for cny


Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga twiggy today, in Woodstock, NY !!


Classic black bal bag[emoji173]️


Kendie26 said:


> My Boy with my new brooch [emoji177][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588747


Stunning boy bag i love the leather style of this


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Loving my pochette metis. Was off to visit family ~


----------



## ksuromax

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3589174
> 
> Loving my pochette metis. Was off to visit family ~


Nice shot!!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3589174
> 
> Loving my pochette metis. Was off to visit family ~


Beautiful pic PurseOnFleek! That's a very smart/sharp looking bag! (& thank you for your compliment on my pleated Boy bag)


----------



## jay88

My Chanel timeless classic drawstring bag. In lambskin with gold hardware. 
She's out with me at Laduree at Harrods. She even has her own seat [emoji87][emoji23]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Out having lunch with Speedy 20


----------



## galuchat

no advertising


----------



## Kendie26

jay88 said:


> My Chanel timeless classic drawstring bag. In lambskin with gold hardware.
> She's out with me at Laduree at Harrods. She even has her own seat [emoji87][emoji23]
> View attachment 3589241



So awesome! [emoji177][emoji106]She deserves her own chair!! I hope to get to Harrods someday [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

My Chanel mini pink chevron (dressed down, super casual)


----------



## galuchat

Kendie26 said:


> How unique! I [emoji173]it!



Thank you, Kendie!


----------



## Arlene619

Boy of the day[emoji173]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke Cranberry Pebble Grain Bitsy Zip Zip. I put my red fob on the front yesterday for the CNY.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jay88 said:


> My Chanel timeless classic drawstring bag. In lambskin with gold hardware.
> She's out with me at Laduree at Harrods. She even has her own seat [emoji87][emoji23]
> View attachment 3589241


All bags deserve their own seat  [emoji106]


LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Out having lunch with Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589308


Enjoy lunch~


galuchat said:


> Prayse Polo bag.


A unique looking bag looks very  practical too


Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel mini pink chevron (dressed down, super casual)
> View attachment 3589343


Love this little cutie bag


Arlene619 said:


> Boy of the day[emoji173]


Beautiful boy~


RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke Cranberry Pebble Grain Bitsy Zip Zip. I put my red fob on the front yesterday for the CNY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589435


Nice colours


----------



## RuedeNesle

PurseOnFleek said:


> Nice colours



Thanks!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved LV Monogram Cabas Mezzo. Love all the posts and pics!


----------



## galuchat

PurseOnFleek said:


> All bags deserve their own seat  [emoji106]
> 
> Enjoy lunch~
> 
> A unique looking bag looks very  practical too
> 
> Love this little cutie bag
> 
> Beautiful boy~
> 
> Nice colours


thank you.  Yes, very practical


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel mini pink chevron (dressed down, super casual)
> View attachment 3589343


Looks great dressed down Kendie !! Hope you had a great weekend  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3589459
> 
> 
> Pre-loved LV Monogram Cabas Mezzo. Love all the posts and pics!


Beautiful classic bag  !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks great dressed down Kendie !! Hope you had a great weekend  !!


Thanks to you both dearest Dmurphy & @PurseOnFleek ...happy rest of the weekend to you


----------



## Pmrbfay

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful classic bag  !!



Thanks Dmurphy1. Been wanting this bag for years.  Was So happy to finally find it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

galuchat said:


> Prayse Polo bag.


Ooooh!  I love this.


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB in Galet


----------



## michteo

Sparkletastic said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you!! Couldnt eat too much wearing this though...


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> You always have the cutest bags and key chains/ bags charms



Thank you! 



eehlers said:


> Heading out to a family lunch for DH's birthday with RM Julian backpack in Moon
> View attachment 3588416



I see this bag and think of you!! [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## galuchat

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh!  I love this.



Thank you Sparklerastic!


----------



## HiEndGirl

mushroomtop12 said:


> It's not too heavy,  pretty lightweight considering the whole bag is leather.  The newer Chloé faye bag is so heavy in comparison [emoji13]



Good to know! Surprised the Faye is heavy.


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> That bag is glam with those charms!



I love it so much more with the charms [emoji170] Becoming a favourite go to bag. Perfect size for me too.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel 10c red single flap caviar jumbo. Headed out to celebrate!  Happy CNY everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588641


Gorgeous red and bag [emoji173]️



Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga twiggy today, in Woodstock, NY !!



Wow fabulous pict!! You are smashing it!! Go girl. 



Kendie26 said:


> My Boy with my new brooch [emoji177][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588747



Lovely styling on the pict there Kendie!



jay88 said:


> My Chanel timeless classic drawstring bag. In lambskin with gold hardware.
> She's out with me at Laduree at Harrods. She even has her own seat [emoji87][emoji23]
> View attachment 3589241



Absolutely needs her own chair. Gorgeous bag [emoji7]



LoveLVSpeedy said:


> Out having lunch with Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589308



I think I need to resurrect my Burberry jacket this fall/Autumn. Looks fab with your bag too. 



Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel mini pink chevron (dressed down, super casual)
> View attachment 3589343



I love this bag! I think about it every so often lol is that strange [emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Late posting my weekend picts. Dressed up for a morning with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda the Musical. My Dior Panerea and Valentino rock studs 






Then dressed down for family BBQ with my new go to bag (again sorry [emoji12])


----------



## Kendie26

@HighEndGirl

Lovely styling on the pict there Kendie!

I love this bag! I think about it every so often lol is that strange [emoji38][emoji23][/QUOTE]
Haha no it's not strange! I just replied to another gal in chanel forum who said she has dreamt of it so hey, we all have our bag "quirks


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> @HighEndGirl
> 
> Lovely styling on the pict there Kendie!
> 
> I love this bag! I think about it every so often lol is that strange [emoji38][emoji23]


Haha no it's not strange! I just replied to another gal in chanel forum who said she has dreamt of it so hey, we all have our bag "quirks[/QUOTE]


HiEndGirl said:


> Late posting my weekend picts. Dressed up for a morning with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda the Musical. My Dior Panerea and Valentino rock studs
> 
> View attachment 3590009
> 
> View attachment 3590010
> 
> 
> Then dressed down for family BBQ with my new go to bag (again sorry [emoji12])
> 
> View attachment 3590013


Looking so fine as usual!! LOVE your rockstuds...so gorgeous! Sorry, I don't know what the heck happened to my reply to you above (obviously I butchered it somehow!)


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Haha no it's not strange! I just replied to another gal in chanel forum who said she has dreamt of it so hey, we all have our bag "quirks



Looking so fine as usual!! LOVE your rockstuds...so gorgeous! Sorry, I don't know what the heck happened to my reply to you above (obviously I butchered it somehow!)[/QUOTE]

Thanks Kendie [emoji177] Love my rockstuds too. Need to get them out more often. I think your pink chevron mini is in my dreams too lol.


----------



## mrs moulds

My Petite Noe[emoji173]️


----------



## galuchat

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Babylone Chain BB in Galet
> 
> View attachment 3589756


beautiful bag and beautiful setting!  It looks like the trees I've encountered in Mauritius.  Where was this taken? (if it's not too indiscreet)


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Aoifs

mrs moulds said:


> My Petite Noe[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590206


This is gorgeous - the scarf compliments it beautifully. 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrs moulds

Aoifs said:


> This is gorgeous - the scarf compliments it beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! 
I thought that I would give her a little ' face ' lift today!


----------



## mrs moulds

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous red and bag [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow fabulous pict!! You are smashing it!! Go girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely styling on the pict there Kendie!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely needs her own chair. Gorgeous bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to resurrect my Burberry jacket this fall/Autumn. Looks fab with your bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag! I think about it every so often lol is that strange [emoji38][emoji23]



Yass! You did that! Love this [emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3590260


Love it with your Ferragamo charm!


----------



## bakeacookie

leechiyong said:


> Love it with your Ferragamo charm!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

At the hair salon with my small Prada Double Zip in Fuoco saffiano.


----------



## tenKrat

galuchat said:


> beautiful bag and beautiful setting!  It looks like the trees I've encountered in Mauritius.  Where was this taken? (if it's not too indiscreet)


Thanks. Pic taken in Waikiki.


----------



## bagbrulee

Today i'm wearing my saint laurent-sac de jour baby


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


This is a super red


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


Such a "WOW" red, a very happy red & I know THIS is totally your perfect style bag! CONGRATS again Love!


----------



## ksuromax

Can't stop modelling!! Lol
Sorry, but one more snap


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Can't stop modelling!! Lol
> Sorry, but one more snap



Perfect, ksuromax! Love how you got your beautiful lips in the photo! [emoji105]


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Can't stop modelling!! Lol
> Sorry, but one more snap


What a great picture, I love it all, bag, lips and bracelet !!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you, girls


----------



## Pessie

Raisin bolide today  just given her a coat of leather moisturiser.  This photo shows how the colour changes with  the light.


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Raisin bolide today  just given her a coat of leather moisturiser.  This photo shows how the colour changes with  the light.
> 
> View attachment 3590921


this colour is driving me crazy....


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> this colour is driving me crazy....


Ha ha!  well you are the rainbow colour Queen!!  I love raisin, it works  with pretty much anything


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo





ksuromax said:


> Can't stop modelling!! Lol
> Sorry, but one more snap



Loving both these picts but the second fab!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Adding a splash of colour to my day


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Raisin bolide today  just given her a coat of leather moisturiser.  This photo shows how the colour changes with  the light.
> 
> View attachment 3590921



Beautiful!


----------



## lazeny

My Sofia.


----------



## Pessie

lazeny said:


> My Sofia.


Another gorgeous red! Love it


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Angelica


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And massaccesi Arianna!


----------



## ksuromax

lazeny said:


> My Sofia.



Endlessly beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3591157
> 
> And massaccesi Arianna!


What a gorgeous colour!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3591151


 such a lovely bag!


----------



## blktauna

ksuromax said:


> this colour is driving me crazy....


I know, right! I finally decided a Bolide was going to be my Hermes kryptonite and up shows the perfect one... >.<
Wear this in good health and happiness my friend! It's gorgeous!

This is who I have with me today


----------



## Breadnbrie

galuchat said:


> Prayse Polo bag.


So unique, I love this!


Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel mini pink chevron (dressed down, super casual)
> View attachment 3589343


Breathtaking pink! Love the casual outfit too, I love seeing Chanel flaps with normal people clothes!


HiEndGirl said:


> Late posting my weekend picts. Dressed up for a morning with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda the Musical. My Dior Panerea and Valentino rock studs
> 
> View attachment 3590009
> 
> View attachment 3590010
> 
> 
> Then dressed down for family BBQ with my new go to bag (again sorry [emoji12])
> 
> View attachment 3590013


Sigh that panarea...still want one!! You look fabulous as usual!



Sparkletastic said:


> At the hair salon with my small Prada Double Zip in Fuoco saffiano.
> View attachment 3590398


Wow gorgeous red! The small double zip is a really cute size, possibly considering that as a future purchase. 


ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


Wow!! Love this. You have the best Bottega Veneta bags!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Pessie said:


> Raisin bolide today  just given her a coat of leather moisturiser.  This photo shows how the colour changes with  the light.
> 
> View attachment 3590921


Beautiful color! Very versatile as well! 


lazeny said:


> My Sofia.


I love this bag and color! The leather looks so soft and smooshy. I feel like they've stopped making sofias in this softer leather. I saw some in person recently, but they were more structured.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Can't stop using my new Neverfull! Such a great casual bag.


----------



## Kendie26

lazeny said:


> My Sofia.


Totally IN LOVE with your bag....amazing red!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Can't stop using my new Neverfull! Such a great casual bag.


that's a great bay on you dear friend....I always love how you put your entire ensemble together. Thanks for your compliement (I laughed when you wrote "normal people clothes!)


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga First ( yummy Hamilton chèvre leather)


----------



## jklover

neverfull today


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga First ( yummy Hamilton chèvre leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591307


she is such a little beauty!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa LE


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE


Beautiful leather


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Beautiful leather


thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE


omg look at all those happy, warm colors (including your stunning hair!!) I totally see why you gravitate towards the warm shades...so incredibly pretty & feminine!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> omg look at all those happy, warm colors (including your stunning hair!!) I totally see why you gravitate towards the warm shades...so incredibly pretty & feminine!


thank you


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa LE



Absolutely lovely!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Breadnbrie said:


> Sigh that panarea...still want one!! You look fabulous as usual!



Thanks Breadnbrie! [emoji177] I love this tote. Not too big or small. (Pretty sure I spell it incorrectly every time [emoji38])


----------



## yunbean

Shopping day with my Loewe Barcelona [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Ink


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 3592050


Lovely colour!!!


----------



## lazeny

MbMJ Classic Q Hillier


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta
Large Veneta in Toscana


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

My new love


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 3592050


 STUNNING. I've always loved Celine for having the best ,most perfect blues & you are making me want to whip out my micro luggage (in dark taupe) today!


----------



## galuchat

Breadnbrie said:


> So unique, I love this!
> 
> Breathtaking pink! Love the casual outfit too, I love seeing Chanel flaps with normal people clothes!
> 
> Sigh that panarea...still want one!! You look fabulous as usual!
> 
> 
> Wow gorgeous red! The small double zip is a really cute size, possibly considering that as a future purchase.
> 
> Wow!! Love this. You have the best Bottega Veneta bags!


Pardon, I am not allowed to mention the brand name for some reason.  Forgive me.  But thank you for your kind words nonetheless!


----------



## Sandra.AT

My new montaigne mm noir


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sandra.AT said:


> My new montaigne mm noir


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNING. I've always loved Celine for having the best ,most perfect blues & you are making me want to whip out my micro luggage (in dark taupe) today!


I want to see!  I recently started acquiring bags in different shades of taupe. I think it's becoming my signature neutral.


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> I want to see!  I recently started acquiring bags in different shades of taupe. I think it's becoming my signature neutral.



It's an awesome signature neutral color range!! [emoji173]️your taste tenKrat! Here's my "dark taupe" micro (had this pic saved). It's somewhat chameleon in various lighting... I see more brown but others see some greyish hue in it. Today got work I used her big sister Luggage in Souris[emoji4]


----------



## Aoifs

lazeny said:


> MbMJ Classic Q Hillier



I have this. First designer bag I bought myself [emoji3] great bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Spa day with my Chanel Black Patent Single Flap Jumbo. Enjoying tea before a fabulous massage!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Demetra


----------



## ksuromax

Again large Veneta


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Yuki85

My work horse speedy 35 B in DE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Again large Veneta


I just have to say, in addition to loving your beautiful bags, I really LOVE your rings!


----------



## mrs moulds

Still rolling with her:


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> I just have to say, in addition to loving your beautiful bags, I really LOVE your rings!


Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Soulmate, the largest handbag in my collection. Quite heavy, but the color is so fabulous.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


What year and color is this?


----------



## Mimmy

Hermés Herbag in cuivre.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Soulmate, the largest handbag in my collection. Quite heavy, but the color is so fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 3594199


the color is awesome, i love that, iridescent-like


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga First ( yummy Hamilton chèvre leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591307


i just love anything Bal... this bag is just


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just love anything Bal... this bag is just


thank you ccbaggirl! That Bal has become 1 of my very favorites. My husband mocked me relentlessly taking that pic while he was driving


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Hermés Herbag in cuivre.
> View attachment 3594463


Wow Mimmy my sweets, not only a gorgeous bag, but whoa look at that entire pic & surroundings....that is SO COOL!!! LOVE it!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Weekender in Siena


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Wow Mimmy my sweets, not only a gorgeous bag, but whoa look at that entire pic & surroundings....that is SO COOL!!! LOVE it!



Thank you, Kendie! [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Hermés Herbag in cuivre.
> View attachment 3594463


Absolutely agree with Kendie, fabulous shot!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Casual errand day today! 

I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.


----------



## bagloverny

Look of the day with my new mini Chloe Drew!


----------



## FancyPants77

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3594967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look of the day with my new mini Chloe Drew!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki today


----------



## bh4me

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594947


Love!!!! If I can 'like' multiple times, I would...lol. That pearly Chanel is tdf! I love the pink card holder and my first love... hello kitty! I have sons, no girls  If I had daughters, I would have a room filled with hello kitty...lol!


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Absolutely agree with Kendie, fabulous shot!!



Thanks, ksuromax! [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594947


 it!


----------



## bh4me

With my LV Alma bb chain flower today


----------



## ksuromax

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3594967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look of the day with my new mini Chloe Drew!


Fab look!


----------



## ksuromax

eehlers said:


> RM Nikki today
> View attachment 3594976


Leather looks sooo yum!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

bh4me said:


> With my LV Alma bb chain flower today
> 
> View attachment 3595005


Wow, this is gorgeous !!!


----------



## ksuromax

bh4me said:


> With my LV Alma bb chain flower today
> 
> View attachment 3595005


Lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Casual errand day today!
> 
> I'm carrying my medium Chanel classic flap in pearl grey lamb with rhw and my fuchsia caviar Chanel card case. The arm on Gucci glasses have a chain similar to my bag so I like wearing the two together.
> View attachment 3594947


Killing me, making me jealous again w/ your pearl grey CF!!!!! Don't you also have  a metallic grey Jumbo (or is my memory crappy as usual?!) LOVE it all!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3594967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look of the day with my new mini Chloe Drew!


You look killer chic....really beautiful!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> With my LV Alma bb chain flower today
> 
> View attachment 3595005


Um, WOW. Speechless! You look amazing....your posture is really gorgeous in your mods bh4me!


----------



## CClovesbags

A really old LV noe [emoji847]


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Alma PM in Myrtille Epi with Tropical Epi bandouliere strap


----------



## Sparkletastic

bh4me said:


> Love!!!! If I can 'like' multiple times, I would...lol. That pearly Chanel is tdf! I love the pink card holder and my first love... hello kitty! I have sons, no girls  If I had daughters, I would have a room filled with hello kitty...lol!


LOL!  I LOVE Hello Kitty. This pouch makes me happy every time I see it in my purse. 


Kendie26 said:


> Killing me, making me jealous again w/ your pearl grey CF!!!!! Don't you also have  a metallic grey Jumbo (or is my memory crappy as usual?!) LOVE it all!


 Thanks Kendie! We have a mutual admiration club going. I just bought a Chanel metallic boy, grey jumbo and a tote that I haven't revealed yet.  So you may have heard me talking about them in other threads. But I can't wait to share.


----------



## Sparkletastic

bh4me said:


> With my LV Alma bb chain flower today
> 
> View attachment 3595005


 Your look is fierce! And I have instant love for that Alma.


----------



## liz_

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3594967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look of the day with my new mini Chloe Drew!



Gorgeous, you wear it well [emoji177]


----------



## Zoe C

Already posted on the B thread... sorry for those of you who have to see this pic x2.

Small Black City SH


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Weekender in Siena


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ksuromax, Every time I see this bag  !!!


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying Sunday afternoon [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Weekender in Siena


OK sweet friend, how PERFECT is that Siena color w/ your stunning hair!!! I want your hair!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  I LOVE Hello Kitty. This pouch makes me happy every time I see it in my purse.
> Thanks Kendie! We have a mutual admiration club going. I just bought a Chanel metallic boy, grey jumbo and a tote that I haven't revealed yet.  So you may have heard me talking about them in other threads. But I can't wait to share.


Oh yes i DO know you bought a Boy & I am utterly DYING to see "him!!" I know he will be spectacular! Oh & I need to see your Grey jumbo (& tote)...asssuming the jumbo is a SF? You single handedly have convinced me i NEED a jumbo SF in my collection. It's hard finding them though (as you likely know) May I ask you, is the reason you prefer SF vs DF in jumbo because of the weight? Or are there other reasons, such as you find it easier to put your items in the SF?  I did try on a jumbo DF with my NM SA recently & I immediately noticed the weight & it kind of scared me...so then I've been thinking of another 226 or 227 size reissue....can not decide!!!! I welcome your thoughts bigtime! (feel free to PM me if you prefer vs replying to this)....SORRY gang for my long rant!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> OK sweet friend, how PERFECT is that Siena color w/ your stunning hair!!! I want your hair!!!


Thank you dearly


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Weekender in Siena


I love her so much that i carry it barely filled, almost empty, on a regular daily errand just for the sake of showing her off! She is so beautiful irl!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

My smooshy and comfy Givenchy Nightingale [emoji847]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Zoe C said:


> Already posted on the B thread... sorry for those of you who have to see this pic x2.
> 
> Small Black City SH
> View attachment 3595614


I. WANT. THAT. BAG!!! Seriously. It's on my to buy list. Enjoy it! 


Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes i DO know you bought a Boy & I am utterly DYING to see "him!!" I know he will be spectacular! Oh & I need to see your Grey jumbo (& tote)...asssuming the jumbo is a SF? You single handedly have convinced me i NEED a jumbo SF in my collection. It's hard finding them though (as you likely know) May I ask you, is the reason you prefer SF vs DF in jumbo because of the weight? Or are there other reasons, such as you find it easier to put your items in the SF?  I did try on a jumbo DF with my NM SA recently & I immediately noticed the weight & it kind of scared me...so then I've been thinking of another 226 or 227 size reissue....can not decide!!!! I welcome your thoughts bigtime! (feel free to PM me if you prefer vs replying to this)....SORRY gang for my long rant!


 Yep the jumbo is a SF. That's the only kind of jumbo I'll ever buy because I love them so much!!!  I like them over the DF because they are roomier and lighter weight. Plus some come with the interesting versions of the bijoux chains. And being slightly older age, the quality is amazing. So, IMHO they are much better bags.  

There are tons of SF's out there. The trick is finding the combo you want new / like new.  So many are obviously worn which is a no go. 1 of my 4 was never worn. A 2nd was preloved but looks brand new. The other two required very minor touch ups by Leather Surgeons and now look new. So there are still ones out there that people just kept in their closets so you don't have to feel like you have a "used" bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi
> 
> View attachment 3595983


Very sweet bag & ANOTHER amazing blue bag from you!! You definitely are the Queen of Blues (imho)


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I. WANT. THAT. BAG!!! Seriously. It's on my to buy list. Enjoy it!
> Yep the jumbo is a SF. That's the only kind of jumbo I'll ever buy because I love them so much!!!  I like them over the DF because they are roomier and lighter weight. Plus some come with the interesting versions of the bijoux chains. And being slightly older age, the quality is amazing. So, IMHO they are much better bags.
> 
> There are tons of SF's out there. The trick is finding the combo you want new / like new.  So many are obviously worn which is a no go. 1 of my 4 was never worn. A 2nd was preloved but looks brand new. The other two required very minor touch ups by Leather Surgeons and now look new. So there are still ones out there that people just kept in their closets so you don't have to feel like you have a "used" bag.


Thanks so much Sparkletastic!! I am keeping a lookout & have seen some nice ones but I'm trying hard to behave for a little while & to make a smart decision w/ it.


----------



## Monique1004

My Delvaux brilliant MM dual color from yesterday. My daughter took this nice photo for me.


----------



## debssx3

Gucci Boston today


----------



## BeachBagGal

HiEndGirl said:


> Late posting my weekend picts. Dressed up for a morning with my DS2 at the museum and Matilda the Musical. My Dior Panerea and Valentino rock studs
> 
> View attachment 3590009
> 
> View attachment 3590010
> 
> 
> Then dressed down for family BBQ with my new go to bag (again sorry [emoji12])
> 
> View attachment 3590013



Nice! Love your pants!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

To match my Atlanta Falcon gear, carrying Miss Mizrahi[emoji458][emoji162]


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi
> 
> View attachment 3595983



Oops, this bag is actually by Belen Echandia.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Sparkletastic!! I am keeping a lookout & have seen some nice ones but I'm trying hard to behave for a little while & to make a smart decision w/ it.


Behaving is overrated.


----------



## bakeacookie

Early Valentine's tea yesterday with this Gucci pouch DBF got me for Christmas. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Behaving is overrated.



Haaa[emoji23][emoji106]you must know me & you are so correct![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3596275
> 
> 
> Early Valentine's tea yesterday with this Gucci pouch DBF got me for Christmas. [emoji4]



Omg [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji177]Your pouch is phenomenal... I have the small card case.. Gucci blooms is the BEST! [emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> Very sweet bag & ANOTHER amazing blue bag from you!! You definitely are the Queen of Blues (imho)


Thank you, @Kendie26. I just have four blue bags. I bet there are others who have more than that.  (I'm just managing to switch in and out of them.) I'll post my last blue bag soon.


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> Omg [emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji177]Your pouch is phenomenal... I have the small card case.. Gucci blooms is the BEST! [emoji106][emoji322]



Thank you!! It's so adorable!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro


----------



## bh4me

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous !!!


Thank you! I fall in love with this bag every time I use it 



ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you!



Kendie26 said:


> Um, WOW. Speechless! You look amazing....your posture is really gorgeous in your mods bh4me!


Thanks Kendie! That's so sweet of you! I'm rarely on tpf these days. Your posts to tpfers always put a smile on my face 



Sparkletastic said:


> Your look is fierce! And I have instant love for that Alma.


Thanks Spark! I felt the same way when I first saw this bag  I had to have it 



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Weekender in Siena


This is such a gorgeous bag! I have the smaller version in the same color. I think it's the city.


----------



## aundria17

Coach tea rose dinky


----------



## Mimmy

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3596715
> 
> Coach tea rose dinky



This is gorgeous, aundria! Love the embroidery and details on the flowers! [emoji173]


----------



## TrixyG

My oldest bag ... D&B


----------



## Zoe C

Sparkletastic said:


> I. WANT. THAT. BAG!!! Seriously. It's on my to buy list. Enjoy it!
> Thank you! I really like it! It's one of my first choices everyday. You should get it


----------



## Compass Rose

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3596920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest bag ... D&B


They absolutely do not make them like that anymore.  Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3596715
> 
> Coach tea rose dinky


Totally adore it!! I'm very smitten w/ your lovely DInky...I wish I had one!


----------



## Kendie26

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3596920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest bag ... D&B


i don't know which is cuter, your bag or your avatar?!!!! LOVE to them both!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Selene


----------



## March786

Tea, cakes and shopping in Windsor today, with my fabulous pochette metis [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My new LV Palm Springs Mini Infrarouge [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

March786 said:


> Tea, cakes and shopping in Windsor today, with my fabulous pochette metis [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597886


Love[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


ksuromax said:


> Prada Vitello Daino in Palissandro


Love how slouchy and smooshy the bag looks


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3596275
> 
> 
> Early Valentine's tea yesterday with this Gucci pouch DBF got me for Christmas. [emoji4]


Beautiful Gucci clutch


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry EW Bays in croc embossed tan aka toffee


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 3597542


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## mrs moulds

Me Isaac and Louis ! [emoji173]️


----------



## March786

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3597962
> 
> My new LV Palm Springs Mini Infrarouge [emoji3][emoji106]


Sooooooo cute!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Alexander Wang embossed lambskin Mini Marti backpack/shoulder bag  !!


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora MM in Royal Blue with Tropical Epi bandouliere strap


----------



## lenarmc

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry EW Bays in croc embossed tan aka toffee



I love your necklace. It's very industrial looking.


----------



## Mimmy

March786 said:


> Tea, cakes and shopping in Windsor today, with my fabulous pochette metis [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597886





PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3597962
> 
> My new LV Palm Springs Mini Infrarouge [emoji3][emoji106]





mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3597981
> 
> 
> Me Isaac and Louis ! [emoji173]️





tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM in Royal Blue with Tropical Epi bandouliere strap
> 
> View attachment 3598342



Lovely LV's, ladies! [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

lenarmc said:


> I love your necklace. It's very industrial looking.


Thanks


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM in Royal Blue with Tropical Epi bandouliere strap
> 
> View attachment 3598342


Colour is dreamy!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Pillow in Irish


----------



## dangerouscurves

My SDJ again. Here she's hanging out with her sister.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dangerouscurves said:


> My SDJ again. Here she's hanging out with her sister.
> View attachment 3599386


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Pillow in Irish
> 
> View attachment 3599339
> 
> View attachment 3599340



Uber uber gorgeous-WOWZERS that color!!![emoji177][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> My SDJ again. Here she's hanging out with her sister.
> View attachment 3599386



Well hello there gorgeous dear friend!! That is an unbelievably beautiful SDJ [emoji177][emoji119][emoji322][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel WOC today [emoji4]


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel WOC today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599483


Stunning yet soft metallic neutral, just beautiful !! You're jacket/sweater ? is also a beauty  !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Stunning yet soft metallic neutral, just beautiful !! You're jacket/sweater ? is also a beauty  !!!!


Thank you my beautiful friend, the birthday girl!


----------



## luvprada

Gucci Pelham


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Well hello there gorgeous dear friend!! That is an unbelievably beautiful SDJ [emoji177][emoji119][emoji322][emoji8]



Thank you, Hun!!! You're always sweet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel WOC today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599483



Gorgeous bag, Kandie!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta all (bag, bracelets, necklace, scarf...)


----------



## malindasanna

Love the color!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Pillow in Irish
> 
> View attachment 3599339
> 
> View attachment 3599340


your dress + that bag, looks incredible!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

this week it's my vintage fendi zodiac bag


----------



## March786

Out with my boy today [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

March786 said:


> Out with my boy today [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600304


Beautiful bag and colour what's the name of the colour?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this week it's my vintage fendi zodiac bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600257


What a great vintage bag!! Is this a clutch or does it have a handle / strap? 


March786 said:


> Out with my boy today [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600304


Beautiful rich bordeaux color!  Gorgeous!


----------



## March786

Sandra.AT said:


> Beautiful bag and colour what's the name of the colour?



Thankyou, it's burgundy with antique/brushed gold hard wear.
There's a picture of the style/description/colour in the boy bag thread [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this week it's my vintage fendi zodiac bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600257


What a special, beautiful piece!!


----------



## March786

Sparkletastic said:


> What a great vintage bag!! Is this a clutch or does it have a handle / strap?
> 
> Beautiful rich bordeaux color!  Gorgeous!


Thankyou sparkletastic


----------



## Sandra.AT

March786 said:


> Thankyou, it's burgundy with antique/brushed gold hard wear.
> There's a picture of the style/description/colour in the boy bag thread [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Thank you for the info It looks really great..I love such a colour 
... everybody has now this colour or something similar a handbag but it's always called differently


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Bella in Espresso


----------



## malindasanna

March786 said:


> Out with my boy today [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3600304


GORGOUES!!!!


----------



## March786

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you for the info It looks really great..I love such a colour
> ... everybody has now this colour or something similar a handbag but it's always called differently



Your welcome Sandra [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4], and your right there are a few different colour names and it gets very confusing! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ran errands today with my LV LockMe II BB in Noir and Chloe sunglasses.  I adore this little bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Pillow in Irish
> 
> View attachment 3599339
> 
> View attachment 3599340



Absolutely L[emoji172]VE this green and this style bag [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]. Making me really want this omg. I need to not be on this thread lol 



Kendie26 said:


> Chanel WOC today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599483



Gorgeous as always Kendie. Love this WOC. 



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta all (bag, bracelets, necklace, scarf...)



Rocking that purple there Ksuromax! [emoji171]You are my BV style queen. When I eventually get one (it will happen one day lol) I'm checking in with you. 



tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Bella in Espresso



Another gorgeous BV to temp me. What colour hardware dues this bag have? 



Sparkletastic said:


> Ran errands today with my LV LockMe II BB in Noir and Chloe sunglasses.  I adore this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600794



Stunning LV


----------



## Luccibag

Nice and light


----------



## HiEndGirl

Waiting to board my flight. Traveling with my LV crossbody Odeon and using my LV Artsy as a carryon to store my CHANEL WOC and clutch and my H Pico jewelry etc nice and safe.


----------



## tenKrat

HiEndGirl said:


> Another gorgeous BV to temp me. What colour hardware dues this bag have?


It's called brunito, which is a brushed dark gunmetal.


----------



## tenKrat

HiEndGirl said:


> Waiting to board my flight. Traveling with my LV crossbody Odeon and using my LV Artsy as a carryon to store my CHANEL WOC and clutch and my H Pico jewelry etc nice and safe.
> 
> View attachment 3600900


You are a well-dressed traveler. I admire you for not wearing yoga pants and sweats, and especially for wearing heels!


----------



## tenKrat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your dress + that bag, looks incredible!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Rocking that purple there Ksuromax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my BV style queen. When I eventually get one (it will happen one day lol) I'm checking in with you.


 you are too sweet! 
thanks  
have a safe flight!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Canard plus BV slipons in Barolo and a matching H KDE bracelet  Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Waiting to board my flight. Traveling with my LV crossbody Odeon and using my LV Artsy as a carryon to store my CHANEL WOC and clutch and my H Pico jewelry etc nice and safe.
> 
> View attachment 3600900


First, I agree w/ @tenKrat  on her compliments!  Such a pretty woman, always looking so lovely. In this pic I'm most drawn to your beautiful smile (your bags are great, but your smile lights up the pic!) Happy, safe travels friend!


----------



## snibor

HiEndGirl said:


> Waiting to board my flight. Traveling with my LV crossbody Odeon and using my LV Artsy as a carryon to store my CHANEL WOC and clutch and my H Pico jewelry etc nice and safe.
> 
> View attachment 3600900



Looking great!


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> You are a well-dressed traveler. I admire you for not wearing yoga pants and sweats, and especially for wearing heels!



Haha thanks tenKrat! I don't usually wear heels flying but it was only a 2hr fight amd I was trying to reduce my shoe quota for packing but I still packed too many shoes and bags for the trip lol. 



Kendie26 said:


> First, I agree w/ @tenKrat  on her compliments!  Such a pretty woman, always looking so lovely. In this pic I'm most drawn to your beautiful smile (your bags are great, but your smile lights up the pic!) Happy, safe travels friend!



Awww super sweet as always Kendie26 [emoji307] 



snibor said:


> Looking great!



[emoji177] thanks for the luv snibor



ksuromax said:


> you are too sweet!
> thanks
> have a safe flight!



Thanks ksuromax. Made it safely [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

My Valentino Rockstud pouch exploring the hotel lobby before heading out on the town with DH.


----------



## March786

Sparkletastic said:


> Ran errands today with my LV LockMe II BB in Noir and Chloe sunglasses.  I adore this little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600794



Love it [emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

Vintage Prada[emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## Dmurphy1

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3601299
> 
> Vintage Prada[emoji173]️[emoji162]


I love this !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

HiEndGirl said:


> Waiting to board my flight. Traveling with my LV crossbody Odeon and using my LV Artsy as a carryon to store my CHANEL WOC and clutch and my H Pico jewelry etc nice and safe.
> 
> View attachment 3600900


You look amazing head to toe  !!! Have a wonderful trip  !!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Canard plus BV slipons in Barolo and a matching H KDE bracelet  Happy Friday, everyone!



Ksuromax I really like the way you posed in this pict.


----------



## mrs moulds

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love this !!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Gurl! I haven't carried her in ages. Plus chain straps are back in so, hey, here she is ' New' again[emoji177][emoji162]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Ksuromax I really like the way you posed in this pict.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3601299
> 
> Vintage Prada[emoji173]️[emoji162]


Oh, that good old school Prada.... love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Bayswater...1 of my true favorite workhorse bags..old pic but couldn't resist posting it w/my cute girl Kali cat[emoji76]


----------



## Kendie26

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3601299
> 
> Vintage Prada[emoji173]️[emoji162]



Omg not kidding you, but this was my very first Prada bag!!! So we were bag twins [emoji133] ( but I sadly sold her)She is a sweet bag[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> My Valentino Rockstud pouch exploring the hotel lobby before heading out on the town with DH.
> 
> View attachment 3601178



Gorgeous pic & ROckstud pouch[emoji7][emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## mrs moulds

Kendie26 said:


> Omg not kidding you, but this was my very first Prada bag!!! So we were bag twins [emoji133] ( but I sadly sold her)She is a sweet bag[emoji106][emoji4]



Wow!! How cool is that!!! [emoji106] I was going to give her to my daughter, but, nawwww! I given her too many bags that I've should have kept[emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

mrs moulds said:


> Wow!! How cool is that!!! [emoji106] I was going to give her to my daughter, but, nawwww! I given her too many bags that I've should have kept[emoji23]


 your daughter can dream about it then!! (kidding)....I remember when I bought mine...i was visiting family in Chicago & went to NM specifically to look at Prada (as it was my dream to finally own a Prada) I forget the exact name for this bag but I just thought it was the cutest thing so I grabbed it. I felt so uber proud that day because it was my very first luxury brand purchase from a high-end department store. Thanks for posting yours, it gave me a fun, happy memory today!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater...1 of my true favorite workhorse bags..old pic but couldn't resist posting it w/my cute girl Kali cat[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601634


I like the Mulberry Bayswater's very much and this is a beautiful neutral !! Oliver and Isabella sending a big hello to Kali she's a cutie !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> I like the Mulberry Bayswater's very much and this is a beautiful neutral !! Oliver and Isabella sending a big hello to Kali she's a cutie !!!


Thank you dearest & show us your sweet kitties!!! please


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest & show us your sweet kitties!!! please


Best one I have of both of them, Oliver in the box, and Bella shipping him back  !!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Dmurphy1 said:


> Best one I have of both of them, Oliver in the box, and Bella shipping him back  !!



Love those cute kitties!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pmrbfay said:


> Love those cute kitties!


Thank you ! Oliver was adopted from the animal shelter and spent his first two years in a cage , Bella came to us in our backyard a few months later, skinny as a rail and covered in tics.  Now they are totally loved and spoiled babies !!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Boston bag in New Light Grey


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Best one I have of both of them, Oliver in the box, and Bella shipping him back  !!


Aw, what sweet little bundles of joy....i adore them!! Look at those sweet faces & expressions! They look like a very happy, content couple!! I love & respect how you rescued them dear friend! The 2 that we have right now are biological mom & daughter...the mom came around our house as a stray & had a litter. We kept 1 (& the Momma) & got the other 2 kittens adopted. It's kind of odd though, because they act like they don't even know each other & they look identical! Go figure!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater...1 of my true favorite workhorse bags..old pic but couldn't resist posting it w/my cute girl Kali cat[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601634


 This really is a beautiful workhorse. I love the color. This is going on my short list. Did you buy this recently? I hope the color is still available.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> This really is a beautiful workhorse. I love the color. This is going on my short list. Did you buy this recently? I hope the color is still available.


Thank you! I just checked my receipt to make sure my memory is working & I bought it directly from Mulberry site in late August 2015 (i'm pretty sure that's when this "mole grey" color was released)...they've certainly had other shades of grey as well.  If I find one anywhere on preloved sites in this exact color I promise to let you know asap!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you! I just checked my receipt to make sure my memory is working & I bought it directly from Mulberry site in late August 2015 (i'm pretty sure that's when this "mole grey" color was released)...they've certainly had other shades of grey as well.  If I find one anywhere on preloved sites in this exact color I promise to let you know asap!!


 Thanks!!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

She is flying with me [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

using my Palm Springs Mini Infrarouge [emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue


----------



## Martini0317

10 days left being pregnant! About to head out to the mall with my blue boy bag in new medium size [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Martini0317 said:


> 10 days left being pregnant! About to head out to the mall with my blue boy bag in new medium size [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602454


Double WOW on your pretty Boy & your countdown of just 10 days! Woohooo...major Congrats


----------



## Luvthybag

Movie time with my kids.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Luvthybag said:


> View attachment 3602608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie time with my kids.


It this the pm size? It looks bigger than the bb but smaller than the pm on than his picture haha [emoji1]


----------



## Luvthybag

Sandra.AT said:


> It this the pm size? It looks bigger than the bb but smaller than the pm on than his picture haha [emoji1]



It's the bb size, maybe because I am 5'2", so looks bigger on me[emoji12]


----------



## loves

Been very busy and out all day and night almost every day so am loving large bags lately


----------



## tenKrat

Rainy day so LV Trevi PM


----------



## Luccibag

Today I went with orange [emoji521]


----------



## serenityneow

My companions for a long Valentine's Day weekend--Gucci Soft Jackie for day, and Gucci Marmot for evening.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dmurphy1 said:


> You look amazing head to toe  !!! Have a wonderful trip  !!



Thank you Dmurphy! [emoji177]



Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous pic & ROckstud pouch[emoji7][emoji4][emoji173]



Thanks Kendie. The hotel had gorgeous flowers and crystals/glassware everywhere. So pretty.


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Boston bag in New Light Grey
> View attachment 3601765



So falling for the BV bags the more I see them. Lovely pict. 



CClovesbags said:


> She is flying with me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3602242



Gorgeous companion for a flight. Love the twilly and charm too [emoji7]



Livia1 said:


> Chanel Reissue
> 
> View attachment 3602254



Lovely bag [emoji173]️. I took a similar pict today lol



Martini0317 said:


> 10 days left being pregnant! About to head out to the mall with my blue boy bag in new medium size [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602454



Gorgeous bag and baby bump. All the best wishes!!! [emoji307] 



loves said:


> Been very busy and out all day and night almost every day so am loving large bags lately



Love this [emoji7]



Luccibag said:


> Today I went with orange [emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602877



Fabulous colour and love your bag [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

Martini0317 said:


> 10 days left being pregnant! About to head out to the mall with my blue boy bag in new medium size [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602454



Congratulations on your new bundle of joy arriving shortly and beautiful bag!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Trying to use my CHANEL more so taking her out for a day time date with DH to breakfast and gallery exhibition. I usually only use this bag for evening/special occasions which ends up being rarely. Loved this more casual/rock look for this bag. DH was happy it was out of the cupboard too lol.


----------



## FancyPants77

HiEndGirl said:


> Trying to use my CHANEL more so taking her out for a day time date with DH to breakfast and gallery exhibition. I usually only use this bag for evening/special occasions which ends up being rarely. Loved this more casual/rock look for this bag. DH was happy it was out of the cupboard too lol.
> 
> View attachment 3603329



Love it! It's too beautiful (and expensive) to be in a cupboard haha. I love how casual it is also. Looks great on you .


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> My companions for a long Valentine's Day weekend--Gucci Soft Jackie for day, and Gucci Marmot for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603273


beautficul bags!!!


----------



## Livia1

serenityneow said:


> My companions for a long Valentine's Day weekend--Gucci Soft Jackie for day, and Gucci Marmot for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603273



Absolutely love the Jackie Soft. Without a doubt the most comfortable and easy bag to use [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Rainy day so a " beater bag"... by Tracy Reese


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> My companions for a long Valentine's Day weekend--Gucci Soft Jackie for day, and Gucci Marmot for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603273



Both are gorgeous! [emoji177]


----------



## bagloverny

Black and gold theme for Sundays errands with my mini Chloe Drew!


----------



## Luvthybag

my daughter going for a fancy night out, borrowing my handbag [emoji92]


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Monaco in Canard


----------



## serenityneow

Livia1 said:


> Absolutely love the Jackie Soft. Without a doubt the most comfortable and easy bag to use [emoji173]



Thanks, Livia, and yes, it is a fantastic bag all around.  Your pictures helped me decide to pull the trigger, so thanks!  And enjoy yours!


----------



## Martini0317

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Monaco in Canard
> 
> View attachment 3603711



Gorgeous color!


----------



## jax818

Celine phantom cabas in souris


----------



## bh4me

Went out with my Lv twist chain wallet


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


----------



## HiEndGirl

FancyPants77 said:


> Love it! It's too beautiful (and expensive) to be in a cupboard haha. I love how casual it is also. Looks great on you .



Thanks [emoji177] So true FancyPants. I need to get this beauty out no matter the occasion and get the cost per wear down lol.


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Monaco in Canard
> 
> View attachment 3603711


Another gorgeous blue from you & you seriously have the prettiest dresses!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Went out with my Lv twist chain wallet
> 
> View attachment 3604092


What a cool print & beautiful colors on your LV ! You ALWAYS look phenomenal in your mods dear bh4me


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo


 looking gorgeous, as always my friend! This blue MIGHT be my fave of your BV hobo's (but I said "might!") & yay you for wearing your scarf (because you KNOW I remember the story about this one!!!)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> looking gorgeous, as always my friend! This blue MIGHT be my fave of your BV hobo's (but I said "might!") & yay you for wearing your scarf (because you KNOW I remember the story about this one!!!)


yes, it's making its first appearance today....  until i again forget about it... lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

Flight home traveling in style with my fuchsia WOC. Love this one [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Monaco in Canard
> 
> View attachment 3603711



Love this blue [emoji170] and your gorgeous bracelet to match


----------



## Livia1

serenityneow said:


> Thanks, Livia, and yes, it is a fantastic bag all around.  Your pictures helped me decide to pull the trigger, so thanks!  And enjoy yours!



I'm happy my pics helped, that's what's so great about this forum 
I hope you are loving your bag!


----------



## snibor

HiEndGirl said:


> Flight home traveling in style with my fuchsia WOC. Love this one [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3604195



And great shoes and pedicure too!


----------



## mrs moulds

Balenciaga!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

the lv rivet pochette for the week


----------



## mrs moulds

Martini0317 said:


> 10 days left being pregnant! About to head out to the mall with my blue boy bag in new medium size [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602454



Congrats! Wishing for you a safe delivery and healthy baby! 
And you and your blue boy looks anazing[emoji173]️


----------



## Dmurphy1

mrs moulds said:


> Balenciaga!
> View attachment 3604371


Oh boy, she's a beauty  !!!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta New Light Grey Cervo Loop Hobo


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> Another gorgeous blue from you & you seriously have the prettiest dresses!!



Thank you, @Kendie26. [emoji254]


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Flight home traveling in style with my fuchsia WOC. Love this one [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3604195


Fabulous red!!  happy V's day, most stylish woman!!!


----------



## tenKrat

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this blue [emoji170] and your gorgeous bracelet to match



Thanks, @HiEndGirl. [emoji254]

I really dig this H hinged bracelet a lot. Could be bad news...


----------



## HiEndGirl

snibor said:


> And great shoes and pedicure too!



Haha thanks my H Ilana espadrilles. Love those shoes! [emoji177]



ksuromax said:


> Fabulous red!!  happy V's day, most stylish woman!!!



Thanks ksuromax.  I'm trying to use more of my CHANEL so she out for the flight. It's actually hot pink but difficult to capture the colour properly on my phone. I'd love to add a red WOC to my collection though [emoji12]



tenKrat said:


> Thanks, @HiEndGirl. [emoji254]
> 
> I really dig this H hinged bracelet a lot. Could be bad news...



Ummm yesss lol. H is addictive lol. I have a H clic and a printed enamel and a couple of leather bracelets. I haven't tried the hinged bracelet yet. Yours is tempting me though. It looks great on.


----------



## HiEndGirl

mrs moulds said:


> Balenciaga!
> View attachment 3604371



Lovely! I tried my first B bag on in the store the other day like this one (sorry still not familiar with the style names). Feels very nice to carry.


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta New Light Grey Cervo Loop Hobo
> View attachment 3604641
> View attachment 3604642



This looks so super soft!


----------



## Kendie26

HiEndGirl said:


> Flight home traveling in style with my fuchsia WOC. Love this one [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3604195


SO FREAKING GORGEOUS....like you dear!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## mrs moulds

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo



Loving the bag and ring!!![emoji173]️


----------



## mrs moulds

HiEndGirl said:


> Flight home traveling in style with my fuchsia WOC. Love this one [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3604195



What a yummy color!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## mrs moulds

HiEndGirl said:


> Lovely! I tried my first B bag on in the store the other day like this one (sorry still not familiar with the style names). Feels very nice to carry.



OMG!!!!
Gurl, don't do it LOL! Brought my first one in 2005 due to the yummy leather and the colors!!!! 3 years later, I had 4! Now, I have 3 ( gave one to Cheyenne ) White, Gray and Apple Green. I really want the multi color shopper! I see them everywhere during fashion week[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Pic from spring/summer cause too lazy to take new one today but used my Burberry tote [emoji3]


----------



## tenKrat

HiEndGirl said:


> This looks so super soft!


It's the softest bag I have!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo  with matching accessories and lips LVEly day to all!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> SO FREAKING GORGEOUS....like you dear!!! Xoxoxoxo



You are too super kind Kendie [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji307]



mrs moulds said:


> What a yummy color!!! [emoji173]️



Omg it's so yummy this colour. Like candy lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

mrs moulds said:


> OMG!!!!
> Gurl, don't do it LOL! Brought my first one in 2005 due to the yummy leather and the colors!!!! 3 years later, I had 4! Now, I have 3 ( gave one to Cheyenne ) White, Gray and Apple Green. I really want the multi color shopper! I see them everywhere during fashion week[emoji173]️



Haha [emoji23] I think all these brands are super addictive. I've been desperate to try a Bal for a while after seeing the lovely posts on here and took DH along for his opinion. He gave it the thumbs up       I just have too many bags on my wish list [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Pic from spring/summer cause too lazy to take new one today but used my Burberry tote [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604753



This tote is gorgeous Kendie! 



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo  with matching accessories and lips LVEly day to all!



Looking absolutely smashing in red ksuromax [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

HiEndGirl said:


> Looking absolutely smashing in red ksuromax [emoji173]️


----------



## Breadnbrie

Fendi petite 2jours and my new red Ferragamo belt. Happy Valentine's Day all!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Valentine's Day!
Cranberry Bitsy Dooney, red coin wallet with red Dooney tassel, Betsy Johnson initial fob with hearts, and a this year I _finally_ remembered to pull out my Swatch Hearts band ring that says "I Love You" inside the band.


----------



## leechiyong

Lunch with my Valentine's Day present, a Bulgari card case:


----------



## westvillage

Popping back in after a long rest with my Valentine's Day choices...LV Sofia Coppola PM in jasper for the day and the wee-wee-mini Ferragamo Fiamma for dinner tonight. Both were given to me by DH which makes them SO Valentine-y, and also they show how far he's come!
(PS ... I haven't uploaded in ages so I hope the image appears where it's supposed to be.)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

westvillage said:


> Popping back in after a long rest with my Valentine's Day choices...LV Sofia Coppola PM in jasper for the day and the wee-wee-mini Ferragamo Fiamma for dinner tonight. Both were given to me by DH which makes them SO Valentine-y, and also they show how far he's come!
> (PS ... I haven't uploaded in ages so I hope the image appears where it's supposed to be.)


i have always liked the Fiamma... such a beautiful bag you have!


----------



## westvillage

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i have always liked the Fiamma... such a beautiful bag you have!


Thank you!  This mini is so tiny it's almost funny. I've toyed with getting it in a larger size but one thing about Ferragamo bags ...I have three ... is that the hardware is very bright so when you go up a size, the gold hardware is radiant, super eye catching, and you have to like that. Some years I do and some years I don't LOL! Thanks again


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Dora BB [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

[emoji173] [emoji173] Happy Valentine's Day [emoji173] [emoji173] I'm celebrating with "bones" and MK Selma as I 'm on business trip without my hubby [emoji17]


----------



## jklover




----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> What a cool print & beautiful colors on your LV ! You ALWAYS look phenomenal in your mods dear bh4me


Thank you! Weather was great that day so I temporarily had fun with spring colors.


----------



## shermainelimxn

I'm carrying my Chanel seasonal flap everyday ever since I got it!


----------



## FancyPants77

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks [emoji177] So true FancyPants. I need to get this beauty out no matter the occasion and get the cost per wear down lol.



Haha exactly! . Hope it's out for Valentine's Day, and hope you're enjoying the day and beautiful bag


----------



## FancyPants77

shermainelimxn said:


> I'm carrying my Chanel seasonal flap everyday ever since I got it!
> 
> View attachment 3605874



Gorgeous!!


----------



## FancyPants77

Sandra.AT said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] Happy Valentine's Day [emoji173] [emoji173] I'm celebrating with "bones" and MK Selma as I 'm on business trip without my hubby [emoji17]
> View attachment 3605733



Happy valentines! Pretty bag. I have mini MK quilted selmas and they're so pretty and comfy. Love a good crossbody


----------



## FunBagz

Valentine's Day with my Chanel Classic Flap


----------



## Maracucha

A chilly day!!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

These friends look good together


----------



## tenKrat

LV Epi Alma BB in Jonquille


----------



## leechiyong

tenKrat said:


> LV Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607000


Love how cheery this is!


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Favorite PM in monogram as a crossbody under my rain coat on a rainy day


----------



## FancyPants77

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3606933
> 
> These friends look good together



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## gswpurse

longchamp neo tote w me at lunch


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you [emoji846]


----------



## Kendie26

Nasha said:


> Aureole Powder Blue Bag
> ANGTI&YANG



Whoa![emoji322][emoji177]that it truly stunning! What a color! [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3606933
> 
> These friends look good together



Yes they sure DO look good together! Better than "good" actually! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji294]️[emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Ellipse PM


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel black patent classic single flap jumbo


----------



## Kendie26

Nasha said:


> It has 7 colors，Change a color every day within a week)))
> site:  angtiyang.com
> so that you can look at them.


what a fun pic w/ awesome colors! thanks for posting!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel black patent classic single flap jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608224


um, hello SEXY!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


cool pic my friend! Love how your sunglasses coordinate/pick up the hardware!


----------



## bagloverny

That morning light  Using my Celine mini Belt bag today!


----------



## FunBagz

At the office with my Chanel Jumbo w/shiny ruthenium hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton Alma BB in Tropical Vert Epi


----------



## leechiyong

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Alma BB in Tropical Vert Epi
> View attachment 3608695


Stunning ensemble!


----------



## lenarmc

tenKrat said:


> Louis Vuitton Ellipse PM
> View attachment 3607819



When I first started getting into luxury bags, this was on my wishlist. I still love it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Date night at the movies with my LV LockMe BB II in Noir.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3608552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That morning light  Using my Celine mini Belt bag today!


oh-so-gorgeous....just stunning! I think this might be my favorite of yours bagloverny!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> At the office with my Chanel Jumbo w/shiny ruthenium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3608655


OOOMMMGGG...stopped me dead in my tracks. Total DREAM BAG....i am so in love w/ this baby!


----------



## Kendie26

Happy Saturday everone[emoji4]


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Happy Saturday everone[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609570


You found your red bag!!! Congrats Kendie! Sorry, if I'm late to the party! If I remember correctly, you've been looking for your perfect red Chanel. It's beautiful!


----------



## bh4me

Wearing my Chloe today


----------



## ksuromax

bh4me said:


> Wearing my Chloe today
> 
> View attachment 3609700


Stunning leather!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

girls night; dinner and drinks with my new pochette metis


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Aura in dark taupe


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> You found your red bag!!! Congrats Kendie! Sorry, if I'm late to the party! If I remember correctly, you've been looking for your perfect red Chanel. It's beautiful!


Aw, that's so very sweet of you & to remember that dear bh4me! Yes, I FINALLY found my red bag! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3609798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls night; dinner and drinks with my new pochette metis


Ooooo more sexiness!!! Am i allowed to say that?! You look awesome PurseOnFleek!!


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> Wearing my Chloe today
> 
> View attachment 3609700


Always loved this style & that color is so very pretty! You were her well, as you do ALL of your bags!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Always loved this style & that color is so very pretty! You were her well, as you do ALL of your bags!


Thanks Kendie! I'm giving attention to older bags I still love


----------



## bh4me

ksuromax said:


> Stunning leather!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

My Sonia Rykiel nylon bag which I carry crossbody.


----------



## bh4me

my Chanel eyelet woc


----------



## ccbaggirl89

coach gold swagger 21, on my mom... she's loving her new bag


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outting w/my new Chanel chevron WOC (w/the so black hardware)


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> my Chanel eyelet woc
> View attachment 3610426


Oooooo this one is a stunner bh!!! Love that color & your top is beautiful. I your style!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My LV Bass Macassar for a hike on the Appalachian Trail on this GORGEOUS Spring like day in PA !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new Chanel chevron WOC (w/the so black hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610719
> View attachment 3610720


Looking great with that black beauty  !!!


----------



## BlueCherry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> coach gold swagger 21, on my mom... she's loving her new bag
> View attachment 3610631



Such a cute bag, loving the detail on the swagger. What a cool Mom [emoji4]



Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new Chanel chevron WOC (w/the so black hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610719
> View attachment 3610720



I should just set up a keyboard shortcut for replies to you Kendie as I keep repeating myself [emoji23]. What a fabulous bag yet again [emoji173]️



Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Bass Macassar for a hike on the Appalachian Trail on this GORGEOUS Spring like day in PA !!



Your photos are awesome Dmurphy, you're pretty, great figure, bang on trend and gorgeous bags. Keep posting these fab photos please.... [emoji847]


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> Such a cute bag, loving the detail on the swagger. What a cool Mom [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I should just set up a keyboard shortcut for replies to you Kendie as I keep repeating myself [emoji23]. What a fabulous bag yet again [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are awesome Dmurphy, you're pretty, great figure, bang on trend and gorgeous bags. Keep posting these fab photos please.... [emoji847]


Thanks so much BigCherry, you are very kind !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Bass Macassar for a hike on the Appalachian Trail on this GORGEOUS Spring like day in PA !!


you look fab!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in Lagoon


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Bass Macassar for a hike on the Appalachian Trail on this GORGEOUS Spring like day in PA !!


Whoa girl, yet ANOTHER super fine ("hot" in fact!) pic of beautiful you! LOVE it! You have such a warm, electric smile. You are killing it dear....I echo what @BigCherry  said!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looking great with that black beauty  !!!





BigCherry said:


> Such a cute bag, loving the detail on the swagger. What a cool Mom [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I should just set up a keyboard shortcut for replies to you Kendie as I keep repeating myself [emoji23]. What a fabulous bag yet again [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Your photos are awesome Dmurphy, you're pretty, great figure, bang on trend and gorgeous bags. Keep posting these fab photos please.... [emoji847]


Big hug to you both & kind thanks (thanks for the laugh Big Cherry)..you are overly generous!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Lagoon


absolutely LOVING this blue shade, especially seeing it w/ your gorgeous hair! Looking FAB dearest!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa girl, yet ANOTHER super fine ("hot" in fact!) pic of beautiful you! LOVE it! You have such a warm, electric smile. You are killing it dear....I echo what @BigCherry  said!


Thanks so much Kendie, you're the sweetest !!!  Hope you got to enjoy this amazing warm weather in PA this weekend !!  !!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Lagoon



Gorgeous shade of blue, goes a treat with your lovely hair [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous shade of blue, goes a treat with your lovely hair [emoji4]


Thank you dearly


----------



## Maracucha

On a rainy day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I started today with pancakes (yum!) and my Chanel 10c red caviar jumbo single classic flap w/shw.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in Lagoon and ME wallet


----------



## Pessie

Shark today


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Lagoon and ME wallet


Cute wallet!


----------



## tenKrat

Belen Echandia Hug Me


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel chevron lamb tote with Versace cat eye sunnies.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved Cabas Mezzo


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new Chanel chevron WOC (w/the so black hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610719
> View attachment 3610720


This is such a gorgeous woc!!! I saw this at the boutique... It was so hard to resist! Big congrats! Looks great on you too!



Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo this one is a stunner bh!!! Love that color & your top is beautiful. I your style!


Thank you! You're very sweet 


Dmurphy1 said:


> My LV Bass Macassar for a hike on the Appalachian Trail on this GORGEOUS Spring like day in PA !!


Nice pic! You carry the bag well!



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Lagoon


I love this color!


----------



## bh4me

my little LV Pasadena


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ooooh! So pretty!!!! I love this pink!


bh4me said:


> my little LV Pasadena
> View attachment 3612856


----------



## Aoifs

My desk buddy today. Cant wait to replace Filofax with a LV agenda [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> my little LV Pasadena
> View attachment 3612856


whoa, now THAT is 1 stunning color! LOVE!


----------



## J.A.N.

Chanel Blue Patent WOC


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved Cabas Mezzo wearing her Hermes pocket square in Savanah Dance.


----------



## bagloverny

Absolutely in love with my new mini Mansur Gavriel bucket bag!! So chic!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my first Kipling (bess). needed an all-weather nylon bag for the heavy rains and winter weather, so bought her a few weeks ago. in frosted lilac color. i took the weird monkey off... i don't get the kipling monkey thing?!


----------



## tenKrat

I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.


----------



## FancyPants77

tenKrat said:


> I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.
> View attachment 3613484



Congratulations! So beautiful. The speedy 25 in all materials is my all time favorite bag. Such a perfect size


----------



## southernbelle43

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my first Kipling (bess). needed an all-weather nylon bag for the heavy rains and winter weather, so bought her a few weeks ago. in frosted lilac color. i took the weird monkey off... i don't get the kipling monkey thing?!
> View attachment 3613212


I bought one quite similar to yours a couple of weeks ago and have enjoyed carrying it.  I think you will like it.  It is light and durable.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Double-bagging it today with a Louis Vuitton Eva in DE and a large black Givenchy Pandora.


----------



## Pmrbfay

tenKrat said:


> I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.
> View attachment 3613484



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## minoxa33

Liebeskind Gina today...


----------



## Kendie26

minoxa33 said:


> Liebeskind Gina today...
> 
> View attachment 3614037



Love this one! Liebeskind always feels so amazing [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Out to dinner for an important client meeting last night w/ my grey Chanel classic flap


----------



## westvillage

Ferragamo Abby so far this week...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner for an important client meeting last night w/ my grey Chanel classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614123



Girl!!! I love your Chanel collection. That red flap is a day brighter.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.
> View attachment 3613484



You got that one in quick before lent [emoji23]

It's gorgeous ...


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner for an important client meeting last night w/ my grey Chanel classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614123



Love this in grey. Whenever I go to Chanel everything is a loud, bright unsuitable for me colour. Suppose it's just as well... [emoji6]


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner for an important client meeting last night w/ my grey Chanel classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614123


Beautiful grey Classic Flap!


----------



## baghagg

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner for an important client meeting last night w/ my grey Chanel classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614123


Stunning!


----------



## Yoshi1296

My bag for today!!


----------



## bh4me

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! So pretty!!!! I love this pink!


Thanks Spark! I just re-acquainted with this bag! It reminded me of how much I love it especially the color. I've been wearing it for about 5 days but I'm not sure I'll make the 1-bag challenge...Lol! We'll see  


Kendie26 said:


> whoa, now THAT is 1 stunning color! LOVE!


Thanks Kendie! Pink is one of my favorite colors!



bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3613187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely in love with my new mini Mansur Gavriel bucket bag!! So chic!


Gorgeous! I've been looking at this brand for a couple months now. I love the clean lines and interior color!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> my first Kipling (bess). needed an all-weather nylon bag for the heavy rains and winter weather, so bought her a few weeks ago. in frosted lilac color. i took the weird monkey off... i don't get the kipling monkey thing?!
> View attachment 3613212


The color is so pretty!



tenKrat said:


> I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.
> View attachment 3613484


Congrats! It's lovely!



minoxa33 said:


> Liebeskind Gina today...
> 
> View attachment 3614037


The texture is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

BV slipons and my 'UFO' bag


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! I love your Chanel collection. That red flap is a day brighter.





BigCherry said:


> Love this in grey. Whenever I go to Chanel everything is a loud, bright unsuitable for me colour. Suppose it's just as well... [emoji6]


Thank you both dearest DC & BC!! That grey is super versatile & has a lot of blue tones to it as well. Yes dangerouscurves, my red chanel CF is definitely a "brightener" of my day! Funny BigCherry, I did laugh at your comment....usually when I go to chanel it's the opposite, it's land of "neutral-zone" (which is more my preference, although not on my wallet!)


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Beautiful grey Classic Flap!


kind thanks More bags! I do love grey


----------



## Kendie26

baghagg said:


> Stunning!


thank you dear baghagg....your avatar always makes me smile!


----------



## Esquared72

My new Chloe Marcie [emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

eehlers said:


> My new Chloe Marcie [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3615195


Delicious pic


----------



## Pessie

The whitest thing I own  maiden shopping trip and all ready to go


----------



## FunBagz

Pink Chanel Mini on this beautiful day (eighty+ degrees and sunny!).  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## bagloverny

Friday errands with my Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both dearest DC & BC!! That grey is super versatile & has a lot of blue tones to it as well. Yes dangerouscurves, my red chanel CF is definitely a "brightener" of my day! Funny BigCherry, I did laugh at your comment....usually when I go to chanel it's the opposite, it's land of "neutral-zone" (which is more my preference, although not on my wallet!)



Oh no!!! I made a mistake! I meant brightener!!!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LV Speedy 20


----------



## FancyPants77

FunBagz said:


> Pink Chanel Mini on this beautiful day (eighty+ degrees and sunny!).  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615421



Happy Friday!  stunning bag! Looks gorgeous with your outfit


----------



## More bags

Beautiful colour Marcie! @eehlers


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Pink Chanel Mini on this beautiful day (eighty+ degrees and sunny!).  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615421


SUPERB!!! Super big LOVE on this!


----------



## More bags

FunBagz said:


> Pink Chanel Mini on this beautiful day (eighty+ degrees and sunny!).  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3615421


Awesome Mini!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga mini Papier [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga mini Papier [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616273


 I love this bag, Kendie!


----------



## Såbrīnă 82

Nasha said:


> It has 7 colors，Change a color every day within a week)))
> site:  angtiyang.com
> so that you can look at them.


Oh wow! These look so nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mrs moulds

Me running errands[emoji162]


----------



## luvprada

LV Pont Neuf


----------



## cafecreme15

Mono speedy 25 and me waiting for friends who are always late!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci Disco today


----------



## Buckeyemommy

leechiyong said:


> Lunch with my Valentine's Day present, a Bulgari card case:
> View attachment 3605663



How do you like this bag?  I've been eyeing a Bulgari myself. How do you think it will wear over time?

It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag, Kendie!


thanks so much & i do too Sparkle....it's a "tie" for my favorite Bal, along w/ my classic black City. I think I remember you saying in past you were considering a Bal (?) but you have so many other fine "goodies"that I love to admire on here


----------



## Kendie26

My only BV bag....a mini crossbody that's a great clutch as well. Took her out for dinner last night.


----------



## leechiyong

Buckeyemommy said:


> How do you like this bag?  I've been eyeing a Bulgari myself. How do you think it will wear over time?
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you!  I've been loving it.  The details are amazing.  

I've carried it every day up until yesterday and it's been holding up nicely.  It really feels like a quality bag, but because of the tiny size of mine, I worry about durability.  I saw larger bags my last trip, mainly the Serpenti Viper, and wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## bagloverny

Shopping day with my Chanel Boy bag


----------



## FancyPants77

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3616566
> 
> 
> Me running errands[emoji162]



Looks great on you! Love the color


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my Favorite PM after church.


----------



## FancyPants77

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3617323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping day with my Chanel Boy bag



So pretty on you. Love your outfit too


----------



## leechiyong

Car shopping with my neon pink Coach Dinkier:


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> thanks so much & i do too Sparkle....it's a "tie" for my favorite Bal, along w/ my classic black City. I think I remember you saying in past you were considering a Bal (?) but you have so many other fine "goodies"that I love to admire on here


 You're so sweet. Yes, I've been lurking around Bal bags and trying to decide. Right now, I'm looking for a small bag and and the Bal city mini is one I'm considering.


----------



## tenKrat

Reisenthel tote at the beach


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Car shopping with my neon pink Coach Dinkier:
> View attachment 3617555


Now THAT is a color i SO ADORE!! OMG how friggin' FABULOUS!!! LOVE it & LOVE the Dinky bags!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3617323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping day with my Chanel Boy bag


BEAUTIFUL....looks super on you bagloverny & your blouse is gorgeous too!


----------



## Kendie26

My new WOC (Chanel So Black, current season )was out today & will be with me all week inside my larger tote [emoji162] for work


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is a color i SO ADORE!! OMG how friggin' FABULOUS!!! LOVE it & LOVE the Dinky bags!


The interior is a lovely floral pattern.  I love the detail.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My new WOC (Chanel So Black, current season )was out today & will be with me all week inside my larger tote [emoji162] for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617689


This is a pretty bag! I love black on black bags. They are so versatile! 

I'm sooooo not a mini bag/WOC gal but I've been thinking of getting a WOC to put in my larger work tote when I travel. How is this one working for you from a functionality standpoint? What fits inside other than cards?


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a pretty bag! I love black on black bags. They are so versatile!
> 
> I'm sooooo not a mini bag/WOC gal but I've been thinking of getting a WOC to put in my larger work tote when I travel. How is this one working for you from a functionality standpoint? What fits inside other than cards?


Thanks Sparkle. I was like you for a long time....not a mini bag or WOC girl but i did a complete turnaround on that stance the past few years! I just got this particular WOC a few weeks ago but I bought my first WOC late last year & have been using it LOTS & absolutely LOVE it. It's amazing for traveling & for work....i put it inside larger tote & then at night or other functions when I don't need my work stuff/tote I just have the WOC, which is sleek....great crossbody or you can use it as a clutch. I do use the 6 card slots inside & then there are other compartments for cash, etc.  I put my iPhone 6plus inside the woc along w/ small key holder & 1 lip product. I'm pretty minimalistic w/ what I carry. I'll try to remember to take a pic later/this week of the inside for you. You probably know this already, but there are some great "what fits inside" pics in the chanel/woc threads to give you more idea. Many other woc lovers are much better "packers" than I am & I've seen some pretty creative uses & pics of their wocs/what fits inside.


----------



## Pessie

Wrong thread


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a pretty bag! I love black on black bags. They are so versatile!
> 
> I'm sooooo not a mini bag/WOC gal but I've been thinking of getting a WOC to put in my larger work tote when I travel. How is this one working for you from a functionality standpoint? What fits inside other than cards?



Here's inside of WOC...I use the 6 credit card slots on back wall, then in open compartment I have my iPhone 6plus along with a lipstick & my key case. I put cash & receipts in the zip section. There's another slip pocket which is useful but you just have to pack it smart/carefully! Then i put the WOC into larger tote when I take it to work or traveling. Hope this helps 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Sparkletastic![emoji93]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Here's inside of WOC...I use the 6 credit card slots on back wall, then in open compartment I have my iPhone 6plus along with a lipstick & my key case. I put cash & receipts in the zip section. There's another slip pocket which is useful but you just have to pack it smart/carefully! Then i put the WOC into larger tote when I take it to work or traveling. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618580
> View attachment 3618581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkletastic![emoji93]


 Thanks! Love it!


----------



## LV.NYC

my Chloe Marcie in blush [emoji847]


----------



## Pmrbfay

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3618660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chloe Marcie in blush [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618662



Gorgeous bag, and love that bag charm!


----------



## LV.NYC

Pmrbfay said:


> Gorgeous bag, and love that bag charm!


thank you


----------



## Bambieee

I pretty much rotate the same two bags but hey, whatevs. Still my Rebecca Minkoff tote going strong!


----------



## Piarpreet

In love with gucci lately


----------



## Piarpreet

More gucci with more pearls


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Kendie26

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3618660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chloe Marcie in blush [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618662


Your Marcie color is perfection....truly the most beautiful blush shade


----------



## shermainelimxn

Chanel Mini Rectangular in light ghw [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Effie hobo (plus BV and Bal accessories)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love the bracelet! And the hobo.


----------



## tatertot

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Effie hobo (plus BV and Bal accessories)



LOVE your Mulberry! That leather looks like heaven 

Today I am carrying my Mangue Balenciaga Work. With all this grey weather I needed something sunny.


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> LOVE your Mulberry! That leather looks like heaven
> 
> Today I am carrying my Mangue Balenciaga Work. With all this grey weather I needed something sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620085


Thank you!  it feels like butter 
i like you shot, perfect for a first day of Spring!


----------



## Dmurphy1

tatertot said:


> LOVE your Mulberry! That leather looks like heaven
> 
> Today I am carrying my Mangue Balenciaga Work. With all this grey weather I needed something sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620085


Beautiful bag and amazing photo !!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Delvaux Dark Night. I'm ready for the storm this evening!


----------



## Piarpreet

Im
Obsessed
With
Gucci
2016!!!!!


----------



## yellowbernie

Using my new to me Coach patchwork Rogue..


----------



## Dmurphy1

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 3620310
> 
> 
> Im
> Obsessed
> With
> Gucci
> 2016!!!!!


I can see why you're obsessed with it, very gorgeous bag and you look so beautiful  !!!!


----------



## leechiyong

An old obsession (Pinkberry) and a new obsession (Coach Dinkier):


----------



## Mimmy

Monique1004 said:


> Delvaux Dark Night. I'm ready for the storm this evening!
> 
> View attachment 3620252


Stunning Delvaux, Monique! 


leechiyong said:


> An old obsession (Pinkberry) and a new obsession (Coach Dinkier):
> View attachment 3620323


Soo cute!


----------



## Sparkletastic

YSL Ltd Edition black on black Small Monogram Cabas


----------



## zondarella

My Frances Valentine Red Suede New Medium June Hobo w/Vachetta Leather Trim!  A happy companion on this dreary day....


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Effie hobo plus BV and Bal accessories


----------



## jillyfish108

Going compact today with my lv pochette nm, mono strap and my vernis key pouch


----------



## carterazo

Coach Dufflette in marine


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel tweed reissue


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach Dufflette in marine
> View attachment 3621235


Oh, this blue....


----------



## jax818

This little guy


----------



## liz_

jax818 said:


> This little guy
> View attachment 3621414



Your little guy makes a BIG statement! So gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## liz_

Sparkletastic said:


> YSL Ltd Edition black on black Small Monogram Cabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620411



Love the black on black! Stunning bag [emoji178]


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> Love the black on black! Stunning bag [emoji178]


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

a piece of fire - BV Pillow


----------



## mrs moulds

Still rolling with my Balenciaga and my USC blanket.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621309


i love Chanel tweed! love this bag. you have such a great collection of bags!


----------



## snibor

A very old one and rarely worn  lv multicolor


----------



## Chagall

An old favourite. My Suhali Le Superbe in noir!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> a piece of fire - BV Pillow


Loving your red pop/fire! Hope you have a blast at your big " festivities!" I bet they pull you out of audience & bring you up on stage as you are looking oh-so- fine & gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love Chanel tweed! love this bag. you have such a great collection of bags!


Thanks much dearest ccbaggirl...I love their tweed too!


----------



## March786

Out with my coco [emoji7]


----------



## luvprada

Gucci Pelham


----------



## Dmurphy1

snibor said:


> A very old one and rarely worn  lv multicolor
> View attachment 3621952


Love multicolor !!


----------



## carterazo

Michael Michael Kors Vivian woven n/s


----------



## shermainelimxn

Out and about with my mini rectangular [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo more sexiness!!! Am i allowed to say that?! You look awesome PurseOnFleek!!


Haha thankyou! Not that many days out lately baby is still very young


bh4me said:


> my Chanel eyelet woc
> View attachment 3610426


Beautiful i love that its patent leather in that size


Kendie26 said:


> Debut outting w/my new Chanel chevron WOC (w/the so black hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610719
> View attachment 3610720


Such a unique piece ! It's gorgeous


Sparkletastic said:


> I started today with pancakes (yum!) and my Chanel 10c red caviar jumbo single classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611744


Classic and beautiful


Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3612657
> 
> Pre-loved Cabas Mezzo


 this bag it fits so much and for Preloved its in excellent condition


bh4me said:


> my little LV Pasadena
> View attachment 3612856





tenKrat said:


> I finally got the iconic LV bag, Speedy 25 but with the bandouliere strap. Probably my lightest handbag. I plan to wear her all week.
> View attachment 3613484


Love this bag. I just ordered one in DE same size [emoji16]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Yoshi1296 said:


> My bag for today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614870


Lovely!


bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3615425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday errands with my Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag!


Heard such great things about this bag 


LoveLVSpeedy said:


> LV Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615545


Super cute in empreinte leather. 


Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga mini Papier [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616273


Hehe this bag is so trendy with its ears out


mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3616566
> 
> 
> Me running errands[emoji162]


Great bag size for errands!


luvprada said:


> LV Pont Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616729


Classy and beautiful


Livia1 said:


> Gucci Disco today
> 
> View attachment 3617014


Love this bag! Its a bit too small for my style but i really love its shape and reasonable price too!


cafecreme15 said:


> Mono speedy 25 and me waiting for friends who are always late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616762


Sounds like me im always late haha. Love the speedy 25


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3617323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping day with my Chanel Boy bag


Stunning. Is it navy or black?


Kendie26 said:


> Here's inside of WOC...I use the 6 credit card slots on back wall, then in open compartment I have my iPhone 6plus along with a lipstick & my key case. I put cash & receipts in the zip section. There's another slip pocket which is useful but you just have to pack it smart/carefully! Then i put the WOC into larger tote when I take it to work or traveling. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618580
> View attachment 3618581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkletastic![emoji93]


Do you place the woc in its dustbag within your bag? How do you find the wear and tear from placing it inside another bag amongst the other things?


janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3618660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chloe Marcie in blush [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618662


Gorgeous colour. I have the same bag charm but my pompom is white[emoji3] 


Sparkletastic said:


> YSL Ltd Edition black on black Small Monogram Cabas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620411


Black on Black is divine


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621309


The tweed colours in this is beautiful seems like it will go with everything


snibor said:


> A very old one and rarely worn  lv multicolor
> View attachment 3621952


They discontinued the Multicolore so great to have this piece


March786 said:


> Out with my coco [emoji7]
> View attachment 3622411


Im loving the top handle chanel bags i think there is a Kelly and a trendy? If im not mistaken... Im not a chanel connoisseur but love the brand


----------



## PurseOnFleek

today's bag and goodies. Wearing my new Valentino flip flops


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3622901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's bag and goodies. Wearing my new Valentino flip flops


Holy wow that is some gorgeous bevy of beauties you have there dear PoF!!! Love them ALL
Oh & per your question on my WOC ....that's a really smart question by the way! I do not put my WOC inside its dust cover when it's in a larger tote bag. I should probably consider doing that but I haven't had any problems thus far with scratches. I keep all other objects in the totes slip or zip pockets so the only thing touching my WOC would be either my iPad leather cover or some glossy papers/ brochures for work......BUT when I'm not traveling & I take my WOC out for daily trips I actually DO keep it in it's dust cover & then I sometimes put it under my car seat if I don't need to take it in on a client visit. Probably makes no sense at all but I am kind of weird!! Hope all is well with your little one, dear proud Mum!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Pike Place Hobo in Rubino


----------



## dyyong

popping up to says Hi with my Bday present, Loewe Puzzle from SS16


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Michael Michael Kors Vivian woven n/s
> View attachment 3622666


What a great looking woven leather bag!  The color is lovely, too.


----------



## squidgee

My Chanel Reissue 225's first time out. [emoji7]


----------



## extrastar

Hello from my Sophie Hulme Small East-West Albion Tote in Plum. (It looks a little darker in real life.)


----------



## leechiyong

extrastar said:


> View attachment 3623432
> 
> 
> Hello from my Sophie Hulme Small East-West Albion Tote in Plum. (It looks a little darker in real life.)


Love Sophie Hulme!  Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

At my local taqueria with my Bulgari card case:


----------



## extrastar

leechiyong said:


> Love Sophie Hulme! Your bag is gorgeous!



Thank you so much! I'm so excited to carry her more as we head into spring, even though she's more of a fall color.


----------



## leechiyong

extrastar said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so excited to carry her more as we head into spring, even though she's more of a fall color.


I love floral prints, so can totally envision your bag pairing perfectly with a spring floral.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> What a great looking woven leather bag!  The color is lovely, too.


Thanks!


----------



## extrastar

leechiyong said:


> I love floral prints, so can totally envision your bag pairing perfectly with a spring floral.



That's a great idea. I already have some dresses and blouses in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

March786 said:


> Out with my coco [emoji7]
> View attachment 3622411



I adore this bag. Such a beauty!!!


leechiyong said:


> At my local taqueria with my Bulgari card case:
> View attachment 3623436



So lovely!! The Bulgaria Serpentis are the world's most underrated bags IMHO.


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> So lovely!! The Bulgaria Serpentis are the world's most underrated bags IMHO.


Thank you!  I agree.  To me, they're like jewelry:  the sleek chain, the rich jewel tones, and detail of the serpent's head.

I've also been obsessing over the Serpenti Viper.  I saw it in the boutique and it's stunning.


----------



## bagloverny

Out to dinner last night with DH and my mini Chloe Drew


----------



## dangerouscurves

janey0138 said:


> View attachment 3618660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Chloe Marcie in blush [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618662



Awwww!!! Cute! I have the same bag charm in pink!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bh4me

my Chanel small classic flap


----------



## Kendie26

dyyong said:


> popping up to says Hi with my Bday present, Loewe Puzzle from SS16



WHOA!![emoji322]now that's what I call a true show stopper bag! STUNNING! [emoji173]️Happy birthday [emoji512] dyyong![emoji253]


----------



## Kendie26

squidgee said:


> View attachment 3623307
> 
> My Chanel Reissue 225's first time out. [emoji7]



Bag PERFECTION!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji177][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## squidgee

My 225 today, and a guest appearance by an OM Boy I was considering. [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3623960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night with DH and my mini Chloe Drew





bh4me said:


> my Chanel small classic flap
> 
> View attachment 3624017



[emoji7][emoji7]Love eyes for both of you!![emoji7][emoji7]always love seeing your gorgeous bags, outfits  & mods [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga chèvre/limited edition holiday collection First bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Color name is Pearly bronze ( but it really is more grey with some brown to it) with matte gold hardware[emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

Switched into Sofia for the week ahead...


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Magnolia in bordeaux for today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mon monogram neverfull


----------



## Sparkletastic

squidgee said:


> View attachment 3624330
> 
> My 225 today, and a guest appearance by an OM Boy I was considering. [emoji16]


Pretty 225 and...get the boy!! It's gorgeous!



Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga chèvre/limited edition holiday collection First bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624333
> 
> Color name is Pearly bronze ( but it really is more grey with some brown to it) with matte gold hardware[emoji4]


Kendie, just stop it right now. I can't keep lusting after Bals. I need to focus. LOL!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Dmurphy1 said:


> I can see why you're obsessed with it, very gorgeous bag and you look so beautiful  !!!!



Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

Went to kid's birthday party with my beloved Coach rhyder.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Monique1004 said:


> Went to kid's birthday party with my beloved Coach rhyder.
> 
> View attachment 3624560



Gorgeous bag and beautiful color. I got one of my friends in mini size with aqua color. It's gorgeous, wish I had kept it for my self. Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Monique1004 said:


> Went to kid's birthday party with my beloved Coach rhyder.
> 
> View attachment 3624560


great colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Street in Raisin plus BV and bal bracelets


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty 225 and...get the boy!! It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Kendie, just stop it right now. I can't keep lusting after Bals. I need to focus. LOL!!


Hahaha (& I know you are not looking at me for advice to focus!!)....but girl, I know you have "other priorities that come first" so please dear Sparkle, FOCUS woman, FOCUS!! Xox


----------



## March786

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag. Such a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> So lovely!! The Bulgaria Serpentis are the world's most underrated bags IMHO.


K


Thankyou sparkletastic


----------



## Monique1004

dangerouscurves said:


> Gorgeous bag and beautiful color. I got one of my friends in mini size with aqua color. It's gorgeous, wish I had kept it for my self. Lol!



I really loved this design so also bought the mini in yellow python embossed. I also got the blue shearing mini one for my daughter so we can go match match!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Street in Raisin plus BV and bal bracelets


Absolutely gorgeous bag, I'm drooling  !!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag, I'm drooling  !!


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bag of the week, lv twice


----------



## Kendie26

Double Red love today [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Double Red love today [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625364


Soooooooo gorgeous and delicious!!!! I love your red lamb. If I could find this preloved in a single flap I'd buy it in a minute!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Double Red love today [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625364



Wow! Double gorgeous, Kendie! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Pmrbfay

[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous and delicious!!!! I love your red lamb. If I could find this preloved in a single flap I'd buy it in a minute!





Mimmy said:


> Wow! Double gorgeous, Kendie! [emoji173][emoji173]


Thank you sweet friends!!
Sparkletastic~girlfriend, you HAVE a phenomenal red jumbo (yes I know it's caviar!)....mine is 14B season. If I ever see one in lamb/SF I promise to contact you!
Mimmy my sweets! I've missed you... I trust all is well w/ you? Garden season is a coming!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet friends!!
> Sparkletastic~girlfriend, you HAVE a phenomenal red jumbo (yes I know it's caviar!)....mine is 14B season. If I ever see one in lamb/SF I promise to contact you!
> Mimmy my sweets! I've missed you... I trust all is well w/ you? Garden season is a coming!!!!


I was JUST going to ask you which season.  That is a sexy red! And, yes. I have my beloved red caviar jumbo but I really would love a red lamb M/L.  Sigh, how is it that my wish list never seems to go down? LOL!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I was JUST going to ask you which season.  That is a sexy red! And, yes. I have my beloved red caviar jumbo but I really would love a red lamb M/L.  Sigh, how is it that my wish list never seems to go down? LOL!


I feel you girl, you are not alone on that (wish list)!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet friends!!
> Sparkletastic~girlfriend, you HAVE a phenomenal red jumbo (yes I know it's caviar!)....mine is 14B season. If I ever see one in lamb/SF I promise to contact you!
> Mimmy my sweets! I've missed you... I trust all is well w/ you? Garden season is a coming!!!!



Aww, thanks for asking about me. I've been really busy, but I am sure that everyone on tPF is! I fell behind on keeping up with my posting. [emoji8]


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Double Red love today [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625364


----------



## ksuromax

Tribute to H


----------



## Pessie

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625618


Fantastic green - feels like spring just looking at it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Tribute to H


What a classic lovely color.....totally LOVE this ensemble dear ksuromax!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625618


Totally THE prettiest green I've ever seen for a bag! LOVE!


----------



## Pessie

Blue Evelyne today


----------



## leechiyong

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625618


Love the color and the leather looks so soft!


----------



## carterazo

Pessie said:


> Fantastic green - feels like spring just looking at it!





Kendie26 said:


> Totally THE prettiest green I've ever seen for a bag! LOVE![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]





leechiyong said:


> Love the color and the leather looks so soft!


Thanks ladies!  It is the most gorgeous green. I wish I could get other items in this color. [emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625618


this is a gorgeous shade of green! perfect for upcoming St. Patrick's, too.


----------



## cafecreme15

My Gucci joy hearts Boston bag on this rainy day


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## carterazo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is a gorgeous shade of green! perfect for upcoming St. Patrick's, too.


Yes. I just hope I remember.  [emoji15]


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you all for sharing! Love this thread. My Short Rustic Leather Tote in Caramel, with added top snap, outside pocket, and strap, from Etsy seller HawksandDoves.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pessie said:


> Blue Evelyne today
> 
> View attachment 3625772


This is beautiful! Do you know the exact name of this color?


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Sloane and slipons


----------



## Pessie

cafecreme15 said:


> This is beautiful! Do you know the exact name of this color?


Thanks  its blue jean


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Sloane and slipons


Lovely, you're terrific at rotating your bags ksuromax, love your posts


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Lovely, you're terrific at rotating your bags ksuromax, love your posts


Thank you, Dear


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach Nolita 19 wristlet in yankee floral. [emoji173] I'm using my leather Dinky strap to wear crossbody.


----------



## mmkhoury

LV totally MM


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Sloane and slipons


Pretty color on this bag. It reminds me of golden baked bread.


----------



## carterazo

MK Greenwich handbag


----------



## cafecreme15

Gucci joy hearts Boston again! Forgot how much I loved this bag and how special it is to have the hearts!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Sloane and slipons


The more I see your BV slipons, the more I think I should just give in and get a pair. But, I'll wait for the sale.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich handbag
> View attachment 3627686


I love the color, handles, and chapes!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> The more I see your BV slipons, the more I think I should just give in and get a pair. But, I'll wait for the sale.


The footwear usually goes at 50% off during seasonal sales, well worth the wait!! 
They are super comfy, you won't regret!!!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I love the color, handles, and chapes!


Thanks tenKrat!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Burberry Little Crush in Gold Alligator


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich handbag
> View attachment 3627686


Love this blue shade


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Love this blue shade


Thank you! (The pic is a bit brighter than irl. [emoji6] )


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's her debut today! My new Pierre Balmain studded shoulder bag that I found in TK Maxx for 65€!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry OS Alexa


----------



## gswpurse

bringing her out today


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3628924
> 
> bringing her out today


gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

My salon companion. This bag is great for inclement weather...had quite the snow storm this morning!


----------



## LilMissCutie

cafecreme15 said:


> My salon companion. This bag is great for inclement weather...had quite the snow storm this morning!
> View attachment 3629462



Love your Gucci bag. What year is it? Love the little hearts.


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> It's her debut today! My new Pierre Balmain studded shoulder bag that I found in TK Maxx for 65€!!!
> View attachment 3628829


Hey girl, you are looking so GREAT!!! Congrats on your cool new bag. It has a Balenciaga flair to it (yes-?)


----------



## Kendie26

Celine TriFold ...got her recently  & she's my #1 favorite work tote[emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girl, you are looking so GREAT!!! Congrats on your cool new bag. It has a Balenciaga flair to it (yes-?)



Hi Hun! Thank you! Yes, it has a bit of Balenciaga look. I got some Bals clutches and I love the many pockets of them. This one wins because of the chain strap [emoji6]


----------



## TraGiv

The bags I'm carrying today.


----------



## cafecreme15

LilMissCutie said:


> Love your Gucci bag. What year is it? Love the little hearts.


Thank you! I want to say circa 2009 or so? It was a gift so I can't remember exactly. Hope that helps!


----------



## bluuntley

Alexander Wang Rockie in Latte with rose gold HW [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out Coach Dufflette in marine to help me face the snow, sleet, and rain. [emoji41]


----------



## lenarmc

carterazo said:


> MK Greenwich handbag
> View attachment 3627686



I hate that I missed out on this bag. I really wanted it in pink. I'm jealous!


----------



## carterazo

lenarmc said:


> I hate that I missed out on this bag. I really wanted it in pink. I'm jealous!


I'm sorry to hear that. It's such a pretty shape. I had a hard time deciding between the pink and the blue. The pink is lovely. Have you tried looking on ebay and bonanza?


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## 6efox

Casual weekend outing with my Bottega Veneta mini messenger (disco bag). Cutest little bag!


----------



## jax818

Took my medium coco handle to Palm Springs.  Very much in love with this bag [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> View attachment 3629891
> 
> Casual weekend outing with my Bottega Veneta mini messenger (disco bag). Cutest little bag!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Pulled out Coach Dufflette in marine to help me face the snow, sleet, and rain. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629601


Gorgeous blue


----------



## bagloverny

Casual Saturday with my mini Mansur Gavriel


----------



## Mariapia

I bought it a few days ago and have been wearing it since.
My Bayside84.


----------



## bluuntley

MBMJ New Q Natasha


----------



## Monique1004

I took my LV speedy cherry and picked up my new Jellies!
View attachment 3630613


----------



## mrs moulds

Kendie26 said:


> Double Red love today [emoji7][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625364



Just fainted [emoji43]! 
Gorgeous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## JVSXOXO

Loving my Coach Rogue


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3630528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it a few days ago and have been wearing it since.
> My Bayside84.



Love the bears!


----------



## More bags

Here are old photos of my red and burgundy bags.
Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226
Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag (it's larger than the WOC and smaller than the Reissue)



ack wrong thread


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3630528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it a few days ago and have been wearing it since.
> My Bayside84.


Hi dea Mariapia! Congrats on your new awesome bag! Totally love the shape & that color is so perfect (neutral lover here). It looks super lush soft!


----------



## Kendie26

mrs moulds said:


> Just fainted [emoji43]!
> Gorgeous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Kind thanks dear mrs moulds!! I have a very weird "love-hate" relationship w/ red....right now I'm obsessing & loving it, but there are times when I can't stand it! Go figure, ha!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dea Mariapia! Congrats on your new awesome bag! Totally love the shape & that color is so perfect (neutral lover here). It looks super lush soft!


Thank you Kendie.


----------



## Kendie26

[emoji173][emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## iamleiya

Using my givenchy antigona (medium) today!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My vintage Celine while waiting for our turn to get free breakfast from McDonald's on their 2017 National Breakfast Day! [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bal envelope clutch w/rainbow hardware. my bag for the week.


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173][emoji4][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631727


gorgeous chevron!


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> gorgeous chevron!


Thanks so much dear More bags....I do like to stare at that one!


----------



## Kendie26

"Drawstring bag" today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Monday [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> "Drawstring bag" today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632602
> 
> Happy Monday [emoji4]


My fave of all you C's!! 
She deserves more love, ma cherie, such a gorgeous bag shouldn't be neglected to the favour of those cheeky flaps...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> "Drawstring bag" today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632602
> 
> Happy Monday [emoji4]


So very cool!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My fave of all you C's!!
> She deserves more love, ma cherie, such a gorgeous bag shouldn't be neglected to the favour of those cheeky flaps...





Sparkletastic said:


> So very cool!


Thank you Lovelies & yes, ksuromax, I actually do use this style a fair amount (just don't post her as often as. I wear her) & if I had to guess your favorite of mine I would clearly pick this one for you based on knowing your style & what works so well for you


----------



## bongsunthecat

Paris [emoji928] Melbourne


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> "Drawstring bag" today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632602
> 
> Happy Monday [emoji4]



I'm in love with this bag! Is she a seasonal bag, Kandie?


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm in love with this bag! Is she a seasonal bag, Kandie?


Kind thanks dear dangerouscurves. I guess you could call it from "seasonal" collection as it is not from Chanel classic collection, i got it last year at Neiman Marcus....it was from the "Paris in Rome" collection. Hope that helps! I actually have seen it listed on Fashionphile website (for a much better price than what I paid)if you have interest!


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry bayswater


----------



## Pinksweater

LV DE Delightful pm


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Mulberry bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3634120



Yay Pessie-adore your classic Bays! [emoji173][emoji93][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

We survived the big, pre-spring snow/ice storm so I'm  out running errands w/my Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]


----------



## 6efox

My roomy and trusty MBMJ Preppy EastWest Tote!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria plus BV slipons plus Gucci belt plus Balenciaga bracelet


----------



## Lee Jessica

Today I am Using the silver colour hangbag of Brand "Elegant"


----------



## Lee Jessica

Today I am using silver color handbag. Brand: Elegant


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear dangerouscurves. I guess you could call it from "seasonal" collection as it is not from Chanel classic collection, i got it last year at Neiman Marcus....it was from the "Paris in Rome" collection. Hope that helps! I actually have seen it listed on Fashionphile website (for a much better price than what I paid)if you have interest!



Thank you for the info, Girl!!! I'll keep my eyes open. I'd like this in red.


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Dsquared2 Vancouver bag.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria plus BV slipons plus Gucci belt plus Balenciaga bracelet


Looks great & I love your graphic tee! I remember when you were there in person & that pic of you headed towards the E tower is 1 of my all-time fave's of yours!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> My Dsquared2 Vancouver bag.
> View attachment 3635064





dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the info, Girl!!! I'll keep my eyes open. I'd like this in red.


OMG girl I think you already have great red bags & LOOK AT THIS STUNNING BEAUTY!! LOVE 
(My drawstring style only came out in black, denim blue & camel/tan last year, but that's here in USA....maybe red & other colors were released in this style in different countries)


----------



## 6efox

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria plus BV slipons plus Gucci belt plus Balenciaga bracelet



Can I steal you in your entirety? lol


----------



## 6efox

dangerouscurves said:


> My Dsquared2 Vancouver bag.
> View attachment 3635064



I want to curl up in bed with your luscious bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Looks great & I love your graphic tee! I remember when you were there in person & that pic of you headed towards the E tower is 1 of my all-time fave's of yours!


  merci, cherie!


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> Can I steal you in your entirety? lol


i am afraid you won't lift me up....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My newest tote from etsy, a store in Belgium called iadoremybag 
Absolutely impeccably made and gorgeous leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mod shot


----------



## Kendie26

MZ WALLACE metro tote


----------



## Monique1004

MCM Gold Visetos Boston


----------



## dangerouscurves

6efox said:


> I want to curl up in bed with your luscious bag!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girl! You're crazy [emoji12]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> OMG girl I think you already have great red bags & LOOK AT THIS STUNNING BEAUTY!! LOVE
> (My drawstring style only came out in black, denim blue & camel/tan last year, but that's here in USA....maybe red & other colors were released in this style in different countries)



A girl can never have too many red bags! [emoji12]. But blue denim sounds delicious.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Monique1004 said:


> MCM Gold Visetos Boston
> 
> View attachment 3635455



Pretty! How's the visetos holding up so far?


----------



## Lou Hennessy

With my medium Givenchy antigona today


----------



## 6efox

ksuromax said:


> i am afraid you won't lift me up....



I've been doing a lot of PT lately! I can certainly try. Hehe


----------



## 6efox

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Girl! You're crazy [emoji12]



I try [emoji13] but I really meant that! Just want to stroke her all day long! Heehee


----------



## liz_

My Kelly 28, I love to pull to sides you give her a more causal look.


----------



## Monique1004

dangerouscurves said:


> Pretty! How's the visetos holding up so far?



I take it everywhere rain or shine.  Seems to be fine. I used to have a white Visetos drawstring bag that used for over 10 years. Some edges got dirty since it was a white one but it held up very well. I sold it about a year ago since the style doesn't fit me anymore.


----------



## gswpurse

Rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> I've been doing a lot of PT lately! I can certainly try. Hehe


Lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My other bag from Cathy of iadoremybag on etsy. Such nice leather, minimalist style, and only 350g/12oz. Lightweight to the extreme.


----------



## leechiyong

Still using my tiny little Bulgari non-stop:


----------



## Maracucha

Happy St Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## gjesp

Carrying my mini givenchy antigona!


----------



## xterpsikorex

hello! first time posting in this thread...just want to share my old friend ms.Saleya DA pm.... [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## aundria17

Coach studded swagger shoulder bag


----------



## bagloverny

Using this stunner today


----------



## jax818

This is my green for St. Patty's day.  [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Cole Haan Genevieve Triangle tote in almond 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today: MK Push lock logo in green


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Cole Haan Genevieve Triangle tote in almond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636930
> 
> 
> Today: MK Push lock logo in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636931


MK is too beautiful!!!  Beyond words... just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leechiyong said:


> Still using my tiny little Bulgari non-stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636298


Love the serpent line from Bvlgari. Its the only line that actually made consider to buy a Bvlgari bag. And this one you have is a beauty


gjesp said:


> Carrying my mini givenchy antigona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636493


Yummy pizza and awesome bag [emoji106]


jax818 said:


> This is my green for St. Patty's day.  [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]
> View attachment 3636761


How cool i never seen the top handle in green on a chanel[emoji33] [emoji16]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Went to the hairdresser so took with me my reliable and sturdy Givenchy Pandora Medium [emoji1]


----------



## raspberrypink

My new Gucci animalier. It's so compact and yet fits most of my stuff!


----------



## Mimmy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3637419
> 
> Went to the hairdresser so took with me my reliable and sturdy Givenchy Pandora Medium [emoji1]



Great bag and love your Valentino flip flops, PurseOnFleek!


----------



## Mimmy

raspberrypink said:


> My new Gucci animalier. It's so compact and yet fits most of my stuff!



This is stunning, raspberrypink! Gucci is really catching my eye lately!


----------



## raspberrypink

Mimmy said:


> This is stunning, raspberrypink! Gucci is really catching my eye lately!


Thank you Mimmy! So sweet of you [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Planetes


----------



## ksuromax

Lovely Saturday in the open air


----------



## jax818

Palm Springs mini today


----------



## bluuntley

MBMJ Classic Q Lil Ukita in Dune [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> MK is too beautiful!!!  Beyond words... just gorgeous!!!!!!


Thank you!  I love this shade of green. [emoji41]


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Cabas Mezzo at happy hour at our fave Mexican restaurant. Yum!


----------



## leechiyong

Decided to take my neon pink Coach Dinkier out tonight.  Hasn't gotten much wear as I was gifted my pink Bulgari after I'd ordered it, but I love the color and its details.


----------



## DiJe40

Pessie said:


> Blue Evelyne today
> 
> View attachment 3625772



[emoji7][emoji7] dreambag...I'm thinking of selling a couple of bags, to buy an Evelyne. But I can't part with any of them.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jax818 said:


> Palm Springs mini today
> View attachment 3638363


That bedroom looks super spacious[emoji16] 


Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3638584
> 
> LV Cabas Mezzo at happy hour at our fave Mexican restaurant. Yum!


All the food is so yummy looking[emoji1]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

At kmart with my Hermes B30[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Wow this thread is on [emoji91] fire! [emoji177]everyone's bags! My last 2 days were these...had to show my Balenciaga's some love. City on left, mini Papier zip on right.


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> Wow this thread is on [emoji91] fire! [emoji177]everyone's bags! My last 2 days were these...had to show my Balenciaga's some love. City on left, mini Papier zip on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638956


Wow is that one on the left pink ??? Lovely


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3638865
> 
> At kmart with my Hermes B30[emoji7]



Perfect [emoji108]


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Wow is that one on the left pink ??? Lovely


Thank you aundria17 & yes they are both pink.....the one on the left is pink & the one on the right is more of a nude blush.


----------



## Skamanda

PS1 tiny [emoji178]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Wow this thread is on [emoji91] fire! [emoji177]everyone's bags! My last 2 days were these...had to show my Balenciaga's some love. City on left, mini Papier zip on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638956


Those neutrals are divine![emoji7]


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Kendie26 said:


> Yes they sure DO look good together! Better than "good" actually! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji294]️[emoji7][emoji106]



Thanks


----------



## chelseat

If by today = 6 months time, then I want the tulip bag by Linjer! I have the navy soft tote that has served me well in at work but have been looking for a functional yet unique bag that carries well to saturday brunches with the girlfriends, tea parties and dates. 

The tulip should fit my ipad mini, iphone, continental wallet AND a sweater (yes I like to have everything with me at all times). 

I've already figured out that I want the black and red (fierce!). 



My only issue is the estimated wait time - ETA september 2017 based off their current kickstarter campaign. They've already exceeded their goal by 2x on day 3 - does that mean they can expedite manufacturing? 

I guess good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those neutrals are divine![emoji7]


Kind thanks dearest POF!!! Those pink/nude blush colors really are neutrals in my opinion as well! Hope all is wonderful w/ you dear


----------



## Kendie26

Skamanda said:


> PS1 tiny [emoji178]
> View attachment 3639378


Amazing color! WOW, such a "happy" bag color & I've never seen the PS line w/ perforated leather....so cool!


----------



## ksuromax

BV duffel + TOD's pumps


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel + TOD's pumps



Great look, ksuromax! I am loving the Tod's pumps!


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Great look, ksuromax! I am loving the Tod's pumps!


thank you, Dear


----------



## Pinksweater

chelseat said:


> If by today = 6 months time, then I want the tulip bag by Linjer! I have the navy soft tote that has served me well in at work but have been looking for a functional yet unique bag that carries well to saturday brunches with the girlfriends, tea parties and dates.
> 
> The tulip should fit my ipad mini, iphone, continental wallet AND a sweater (yes I like to have everything with me at all times).
> 
> I've already figured out that I want the black and red (fierce!).
> 
> View attachment 3639641
> 
> My only issue is the estimated wait time - ETA september 2017 based off their current kickstarter campaign. They've already exceeded their goal by 2x on day 3 - does that mean they can expedite manufacturing?
> 
> I guess good things come to those who wait!


Wow! I love that!


----------



## Sparkletastic

AngelinaHart said:


> Hi! My name is Angelina Hart. I'm happy to join your community! I'd like to show you the handbag that I am carrying today and everyday  It is my own design, The Grand Career Tote. I just launched my own handbag line at Angelina Hart Boutique. What do you think? I'd love your opinions on my bag and answer any questions


Hi there and welcome. I really like the look of your bag. Honestly I liked it better when I saw it on the model in this picture. It gave context to the size and proportion.  This looks like a great career bag  I wish you the best!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

xterpsikorex said:


> hello! first time posting in this thread...just want to share my old friend ms.Saleya DA pm.... [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636599



Beautiful patina[emoji177] I've always wanted a Saleya


----------



## xterpsikorex

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful patina[emoji177] I've always wanted a Saleya



thank you!!![emoji4]
she's the kind of good friend that is still there and nice to you even when you haven't spend time with each other for a loooong time! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel + TOD's pumps



I really admire your silver collection and your accessory prowess in general, *ksuromax*. I was going to comment about this on your collection thread yesterday (no, not stalking anyone on this forum, of course not  ). But as what always happens when I look at those collection threads, I got overwhelmed by the sheer number of bags you (and other TPF:ers have), am lost for words and I just sort of start hitting the "Like button" uncontrollably!

I have similar looking non-brand silver jewellery that are exact replicas (in a good and law-abiding way, of course) of Viking jewellery that’s been found in Scandinavia, and I love these. And am I wrong or am I sensing a fellow metal girl  in you here on TPF? The G’n’R concert may have tipped me off


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really admire your silver collection and your accessory prowess in general, *ksuromax*. I was going to comment about this on your collection thread yesterday (no, not stalking anyone on this forum, of course not  ). But as what always happens when I look at those collection threads, I got overwhelmed by the sheer number of bags you (and other TPF:ers have), am lost for words and I just sort of start hitting the "Like button" uncontrollably!
> 
> I have similar looking non-brand silver jewellery that are exact replicas (in a good and law-abiding way, of course) of Viking jewellery that’s been found in Scandinavia, and I love these. And am I wrong or am I sensing a fellow metal girl  in you here on TPF? The G’n’R concert may have tipped me off


thank you  for the 'Likes' and for the 
my silver pieces are mostly non-branded, but the Gucci bangle mixed in is Auth, it's just very simple, so i am not afraid to damage it, thus, wear it 24/7. The fancy ones i wear on the right wrist and change them daily 
Yes, Darlin', you are absolutely right  and g'n'r is not my particular fave band  the heavier, the better


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City today


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That is stunning, ksuromax! And I'm not such a bal girl.


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That is stunning, ksuromax! And I'm not such a bal girl.


thank you, Darlin'


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> thank you  for the 'Likes' and for the
> my silver pieces are mostly non-branded, but the Gucci bangle mixed in is Auth, it's just very simple, so i am not afraid to damage it, thus, wear it 24/7. The fancy ones i wear on the right wrist and change them daily
> Yes, Darlin', you are absolutely right  and g'n'r is not my particular fave band  the heavier, the better




I knew there was something more to those lovely black and silver combinations than mere superior accessorizing skills! 

My "heyday" was when growling Vikings ruled the metal world so yes, I agree about G’n’R. Maybe this explains my love for black Bal City:s and SLG. They would have fit right in back then, but of course I couldn’t have afforded them then. Good times non the less


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp Cuir tote coming with me on a business trip


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City today


I think this may be my favorite bag in your collection.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My fave shoulder/crossbody bag -- vintage Celine! Super handy! [emoji7] We're at a McDonald's store (restroom to be exact [emoji6]).


----------



## ginvickery

My current love is my LV Eva clutch in azur. I've been using her for a week straight.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I knew there was something more to those lovely black and silver combinations than mere superior accessorizing skills!
> 
> My "heyday" was when growling Vikings ruled the metal world so yes, I agree about G’n’R. Maybe this explains my love for black Bal City:s and SLG. They would have fit right in back then, but of course I couldn’t have afforded them then. Good times non the less


cheers!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I think this may be my favorite bag in your collection.


----------



## bagloverny

Today's look with my Celine mini belt bag


----------



## Summerfriend

Longchamp medium Cuir at the play area at the mall. Perfect soft lightweight crossbody for shopping while pushing a huge double stroller!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3641509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's look with my Celine mini belt bag


You make me want this bag every time i see it on you.....LOVE!! SO darn chic & elegant !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> Longchamp medium Cuir at the play area at the mall. Perfect soft lightweight crossbody for shopping while pushing a huge double stroller!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641587


Hey girl, how are you?!!! Great bag & I totally adore your pants AND shoes too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

It really warmed up yesterday so I chose Ms. Chanel pink chevron mini [emoji4]


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girl, how are you?!!! Great bag & I totally adore your pants AND shoes too!!!



Hello buddy! I've missed you all! I spent some time catching up the other day, and your Chanel collection now is . Well done, Kendie!!! Every single piece is just perfect, and perfect for you. 

And thanks for your kind words - my friend Leigh Anne is a designer and she made these! They're swooshy palazzo pants. My three year old said "are those pants or a tutu?"


----------



## Kendie26

Summerfriend said:


> Hello buddy! I've missed you all! I spent some time catching up the other day, and your Chanel collection now is . Well done, Kendie!!! Every single piece is just perfect, and perfect for you.
> 
> And thanks for your kind words - my friend Leigh Anne is a designer and she made these! They're swooshy palazzo pants. My three year old said "are those pants or a tutu?"


Hey sweet Summerfriend!! So glad to "see" you again! That's too funny about your 3 yr old question but seriously, I LOVE them. Tell your designer friend Leigh Anne that I think they are very chic & sweet! Love your ensemble! Oh & thank you for kind words on my collection. I kind of went a bit "hog wild" last year w/ "C's!"


----------



## Summerfriend

Kendie26 said:


> Hey sweet Summerfriend!! So glad to "see" you again! That's too funny about your 3 yr old question but seriously, I LOVE them. Tell your designer friend Leigh Anne that I think they are very chic & sweet! Love your ensemble! Oh & thank you for kind words on my collection. I kind of went a bit "hog wild" last year w/ "C's!"



Go big or go home, right?


----------



## bongsunthecat

Took my St Louis to work with me today


----------



## liz_

Louis Vuitton neverfull mm


----------



## aundria17

saint Laurent medium Lou Lou


----------



## ksuromax

BV both the bag and the shoes


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Fendi mia degrade shopper


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel So Black WOC


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp by Mary Katrantzou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092666


OMG i know this is an older post Mariapia but when i clicked on thread i hit the first page & saw your sweetest Longchamp bag....This is totally my most favorite Longchamp bag I've EVER seen....so sweet & happy! I hope you still have it/ wear her!! Lovely


----------



## bagloverny

New in! Chanel WOC in a most classic rendition  I'm going to get a lot of use out of this bag, I can tell.


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> OMG i know this is an older post Mariapia but when i clicked on thread i hit the first page & saw your sweetest Longchamp bag....This is totally my most favorite Longchamp bag I've EVER seen....so sweet & happy! I hope you still have it/ wear her!! Lovely


Thank you so much, Kendie!
Yes, I still have it and carry it.


----------



## 6efox

Uh oh, fat fingers trying to hit like icon! I am impressed with the collection today!! Fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3643879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New in! Chanel WOC in a most classic rendition  I'm going to get a lot of use out of this bag, I can tell.


Wooohooooo bagloverny!!! Big congrats!! I love it & i hope you love your pretty new woc as much as I love mine!


----------



## carterazo

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3641509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's look with my Celine mini belt bag


So classy!


----------



## carterazo

Skamanda said:


> PS1 tiny [emoji178]
> View attachment 3639378


What a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> BV duffel + TOD's pumps


Loving the color of you bag and shoes!


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my teal Coach Borough in marabox leather the past three days. [emoji173] 


(Actual color is far more green than blue.)


----------



## leechiyong

My Coach Dinkier:


----------



## tatertot

I am going with my Bright Cabbage "Sparkle Tweed" Mulberry Bays today


----------



## snibor

Not my usual lv or Gucci. An old Prada. It's a very soft but crinkly bag. The creases part of the design. Rarely worn but I needed a plain black one with this jacket.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## meowmix318

Off to the movies with Gucci and my husband


----------



## leechiyong

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3646170
> 
> 
> Off to the movies with Gucci and my husband


Love the Gucci Blooms!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My first High Street bag in ages..blush pink saddle bag from Stradivarius. I love using it as it is very lightweight and can include an umbrella & long wallet.


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out one of my beloved Cole Haan's today. She doesn't get much love - I don't use my black bags very often.


----------



## Staxx

My new Deadly Ponies Mr Fill N Zip bag, using it as my new work bag the leather is so soft!


----------



## meowmix318

leechiyong said:


> Love the Gucci Blooms!


Thank you I got it during the Gucci sale last year  (Neiman Marcus)


----------



## Good Friday

For errands today, my lightweight Longchamp neo small size is a workhorse.


----------



## Pessie

Back in blue Evie again + new shoes.


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Pulled out one of my beloved Cole Haan's today. She doesn't get much love - I don't use my black bags very often.
> View attachment 3646253


This is beautiful, carterazo! Your closet seems to have an endless assortment of treasures! [emoji6]


Pessie said:


> Back in blue Evie again + new shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3646396


Beautiful Evie, Pessie! Cute shoes too!


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, carterazo! Your closet seems to have an endless assortment of treasures! [emoji6]
> 
> Beautiful Evie, Pessie! Cute shoes too!


Thank you Mimmy


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Back in blue Evie again + new shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3646396


Great match  i love these blues together


----------



## LovingLV81

Black E/W Hamilton satchel .. to go with this cloudy rainy day at church .. hugs to all !


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sorry have not been active much. Poor Bub's colic has been worse this past 1.5week. 
My bags in action last week~


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, carterazo! Your closet seems to have an endless assortment of treasures! [emoji6]
> 
> Beautiful Evie, Pessie! Cute shoes too!


Thanks,  Mimmy! [emoji258]


----------



## Kendie26

Blue BV out last night at bowling birthday party[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Blue BV out last night at bowling birthday party[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646568


LVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> LVE it!


 Girl, you surely MUST KNOW that there's no way i can carry THAT bag & NOT think of dearest YOU!! I swear it did & also thought of you when I snapped the pic at bowling alley!!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Blue BV out last night at bowling birthday party[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646568



Gorgeous! You must have been the best accessorized and dressed bowler at the party, Kendie! [emoji465]  [emoji162] [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you surely MUST KNOW that there's no way i can carry THAT bag & NOT think of dearest YOU!! I swear it did & also thought of you when I snapped the pic at bowling alley!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi selene
Love brown!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous! You must have been the best accessorized and dressed bowler at the party, Kendie! [emoji465]  [emoji162] [emoji6]


Hi sweet Mimmy! Thank you (but not quite on "best dresser" at bowling party) that BV just paired well w/ jeans & easy crossbody functionality (although not when I actually bowled!) Hope all is wonderful....spring season is upon us, let the gardening begin dear friend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

First time taking out my MBMJ Classic Cara! [emoji173]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

going old school this week w/ chanel cambon pochette


----------



## Breadnbrie

Hi all! Long time no see! Popping in with my new baby on her maiden voyage, the Saint Laurent large soft envelope bag in mixed matelasse calf leather. Can't stop staring at this bag!! I love that I can wear it 3 ways


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel WOC


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Hi all! Long time no see! Popping in with my new baby on her maiden voyage, the Saint Laurent large soft envelope bag in mixed matelasse calf leather. Can't stop staring at this bag!! I love that I can wear it 3 ways
> View attachment 3648890
> View attachment 3648891
> View attachment 3648892



Yo girlie!! [emoji1327][emoji106][emoji177][emoji7][emoji173]so happy to "see" you!! Hope life is great ... your new YSL is "the bomb diggity!!" I was considering it a while ago (but something else distracted me ) ..you look AWESOME with it !!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649163


you have the best collection of bags... fairly certain i'd love your closet adore this chevron one


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you have the best collection of bags... fairly certain i'd love your closet adore this chevron one


I just replied to you in another thread (about your sweetest pochette....i am in love w/ it !!!)
Thank you ccbaggirl89 for that overly generous compliment.....Come visit my closet anytime!


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> Hi all! Long time no see! Popping in with my new baby on her maiden voyage, the Saint Laurent large soft envelope bag in mixed matelasse calf leather. Can't stop staring at this bag!! I love that I can wear it 3 ways
> View attachment 3648890
> View attachment 3648891
> View attachment 3648892



This is a particularly stunning bag, I'm loving the mixed leather patterns. You really are building quite the perfect collection. Congratulations on another fabulous choice!


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Yo girlie!! [emoji1327][emoji106][emoji177][emoji7][emoji173]so happy to "see" you!! Hope life is great ... your new YSL is "the bomb diggity!!" I was considering it a while ago (but something else distracted me ) ..you look AWESOME with it !!


Aww thanks Kendie! Good to see you too! I was away for a while because a lost return package traumatized me for a bit, but life is too short to wallow.  I trust that you have been your amazing stylish self!! Love your touch of grey today 


BigCherry said:


> This is a particularly stunning bag, I'm loving the mixed leather patterns. You really are building quite the perfect collection. Congratulations on another fabulous choice!


Thanks BigCherry! The mixed matelasse drew me in too. So glad I finally went for this bag. Was fighting it for a while


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My oldie but goodie Gucci tote! She's my "neverfull"/"dump-all-in" bag [emoji4]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

It's a maxi dress + saddle bag day..I feel like I am on vacation![emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a maxi dress + saddle bag day..I feel like I am on vacation![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649628


Totally LOVE that saddle bag...the color is so exquisitely feminine. BEAUTIFUL ! And your dress too!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Aww thanks Kendie! Good to see you too! I was away for a while because a lost return package traumatized me for a bit, but life is too short to wallow.  I trust that you have been your amazing stylish self!! Love your touch of grey today
> 
> Thanks BigCherry! The mixed matelasse drew me in too. So glad I finally went for this bag. Was fighting it for a while


Oh nooooo, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope all worked out well for you. Hang tough my friend!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chinese Warrior said:


> It's a maxi dress + saddle bag day..I feel like I am on vacation![emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649628


your bag is beautiful, and so is that whole picture


----------



## lms910

Two Speedys and a baby bump off to Boston!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Sparkletastic

I've gotten out of the habit of photographing my bags. LOL!  

Today I'm waiting on a much needed 2 hour massage with my newest baby, my Gucci Cherry Gloss Leather Top Handle Stirrup Bag. I'm CRAZY about this bag!  She pairs very nicely with my bordeaux Prada sunnies!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> I've gotten out of the habit of photographing my bags. LOL!
> 
> Today I'm waiting on a much needed 2 hour massage with my newest baby, my Gucci Cherry Gloss Leather Top Handle Stirrup Bag. I'm CRAZY about this bag!  She pairs very nicely with my bordeaux Prada sunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650266



Gorgeous colour bag And Prada frames/sunglasses are the best, love mine, they're a perfect fit.


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3649998



To.die.for....period!![emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I've gotten out of the habit of photographing my bags. LOL!
> 
> Today I'm waiting on a much needed 2 hour massage with my newest baby, my Gucci Cherry Gloss Leather Top Handle Stirrup Bag. I'm CRAZY about this bag!  She pairs very nicely with my bordeaux Prada sunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650266



Congrats on your newest(?... I think?!) Sparkle! Love the shape & color [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Sunny flowery day to all! My Annabel Ingall tote


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> To.die.for....period!![emoji8][emoji322]



You are sweet, dear [emoji847][emoji517]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Sunny flowery day to all! My Annabel Ingall tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650295



Lovely simple bag Kendie, very chic. How do you always find such pretty flowers for your backgrounds...


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Lovely simple bag Kendie, very chic. How do you always find such pretty flowers for your backgrounds...


Hey Lovely BC! I dig your new avatar!!!!  Hope you are loving it!
Spring is finally starting to show in our area (still cold) but pansies are popping up-yay!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous colour bag And Prada frames/sunglasses are the best, love mine, they're a perfect fit.


I agree!! I love Prada sunnies. These are so lightweight and easy to wear.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Sunny flowery day to all! My Annabel Ingall tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650295


 I love this deep indigo color. So rich.


----------



## serenityneow

Navy medium Celine Box [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this deep indigo color. So rich.


Thanks Sparkle....i love this color too. Her line is impressive (imho) for the quality, leathers & colors, & her very reasonable price point!


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Navy medium Celine Box [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650552


Wow, you look AWESOME! So glad to see this pic as I haven't seen a Celine Box modshot in a very long time. LOVE!


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you look AWESOME! So glad to see this pic as I haven't seen a Celine Box modshot in a very long time. LOVE!



Aw, thank you so much Kendie! I adore this bag.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag is beautiful, and so is that whole picture





Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE that saddle bag...the color is so exquisitely feminine. BEAUTIFUL ! And your dress too!



Thank you, ladies! It is from a Spanish High Street brand, Stradivarius!! I have been using it everyday this week..[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Wrong thread. Ooops!


----------



## carterazo

Some sunshine courtesy of Coach. [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Some sunshine courtesy of Coach. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3651646


What a gorgeous yellow!


----------



## Livia1

Gucci Disco today


----------



## bagloverny

Yesterday with my new Chanel WOC


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga limited edition First bag


----------



## aundria17

saint Laurent medium Lou Lou on a rainy day


----------



## Esquared72

Downsizing today. Marc Jacobs Zip Clutch.


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga limited edition First bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652150



Beautiful Bal [emoji108]


----------



## Candyfiend

My inky black Velo RH. I love the leather so much, and it holds absolutely everything. Took her to a seminar today, with snacks, notebooks, laptop, knitting project, wallet, phone, makeup pouch, camera and tissues inside!


----------



## xterpsikorex

perfect to transition from DD's school event to dinner reservation later...[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3652156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint Laurent medium Lou Lou on a rainy day


LOL!    I love it!!!!


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  [emoji38]  I love it!!!!


I actually bought that rain coat over a year ago and always felt weird using it. And today I said who cares what people think I'm going to use It.  It is pretty funny  but it works. Lol.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> I actually bought that rain coat over a year ago and always felt weird using it. And today I said who cares what people think I'm going to use It.  It is pretty funny  but it works. Lol.


I think it's really cute. And it shows off the chain strap.  

So, I'm glad you got bold and decided to use it!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Took my new Saint Laurent with me on a mini vacation to Seattle. At the Washington Park arboretum, the Space Needle, and a really good pastry shop!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> What a gorgeous yellow!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My bags this past week[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful Bal [emoji108]


Thank you my friend & surely you know I always love oogling at your gorgeous bags, especially w/those yummy food & cappucino pics


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3653157
> View attachment 3653158
> 
> My bags this past week[emoji4]


Whoa, awesome pairings & pics of them dearest PurseOnFleek! Love them both! GREAT style my dear!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Mickie satchel in orange
> View attachment 3652775


Dearest carterazo, your collection has the most amazing breadth of color! It's inspiring! I know you hear this all the time but just wanted to tell you again! LOVE!!!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Dearest carterazo, your collection has the most amazing breadth of color! It's inspiring! I know you hear this all the time but just wanted to tell you again! LOVE!!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Aw, thanks, sweet Kendie!
Color makes me happy. [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my friend & surely you know I always love oogling at your gorgeous bags, especially w/those yummy food & cappucino pics


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Took my new Saint Laurent with me on a mini vacation to Seattle. At the Washington Park arboretum, the Space Needle, and a really good pastry shop!
> View attachment 3652759
> 
> View attachment 3652758
> View attachment 3652756


Ahhhhhhh girl you are BEAUTIFUL!!!! What an amazing set of pics! Looks like you had a great time & your bag is just lovely!


----------



## aundria17

getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My LV Favorite.


----------



## Mariapia

aundria17 said:


> I actually bought that rain coat over a year ago and always felt weird using it. And today I said who cares what people think I'm going to use It.  It is pretty funny  but it works. Lol.


When we say " I don't care" in every situation, things suddenly get much easier!


----------



## Designervintage

I was looking for the perfect summer crossbody bag for quite some time, and thought I had found it in the Chloe mini Marcie, but it was too small for me, so I sold it, after that, I really wanted her larger brother the Hudson in suede, but couldn't justify (or afford [emoji23][emoji23]) the €1500,00. So yesterday I found her at a local shop, for only €40,00 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] big enough, beautiful suede and I looove the braided/twist details on it!


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp tricolor Quadri satchel


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Designervintage said:


> I was looking for the perfect summer crossbody bag for quite some time, and thought I had found it in the Chloe mini Marcie, but it was too small for me, so I sold it, after that, I really wanted her larger brother the Hudson in suede, but couldn't justify (or afford [emoji23][emoji23]) the €1500,00. So yesterday I found her at a local shop, for only €40,00 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] big enough, beautiful suede and I looove the braided/twist details on it!
> 
> View attachment 3654366


your bag is awesome! it has such a great vintage vibe, too. i could see carrying this bag so many places. enjoy it, it's fabulous.


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> Longchamp tricolor Quadri satchel
> View attachment 3654473



Oooo I really  love this one!![emoji177][emoji177][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow



This is crazy ridiculously pretty!!!!! [emoji177][emoji322][emoji177][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki


----------



## PurseOnFleek

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow


Thats a beautiful colour givenchy antigona. What is the name of that colour? I have the antigona on my wishlist for a while now im hoping to get the new model with removable strap size small after I get my #1 bag on the wishlist


Designervintage said:


> I was looking for the perfect summer crossbody bag for quite some time, and thought I had found it in the Chloe mini Marcie, but it was too small for me, so I sold it, after that, I really wanted her larger brother the Hudson in suede, but couldn't justify (or afford [emoji23][emoji23]) the €1500,00. So yesterday I found her at a local shop, for only €40,00 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] big enough, beautiful suede and I looove the braided/twist details on it!
> 
> View attachment 3654366


This bag is a beautiful alternative to the Chloe Hudson bag. I like the Chloe bags but i too find them a bit small and for the price is a bit eh.


----------



## BeachBagGal

For a quick errand I'm only carrying my Coach Pac-Man wristlet. [emoji3]


----------



## aundria17

Reed Krakoff. Don't use this awesome bag enough.


----------



## leechiyong

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3655517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff. Don't use this awesome bag enough.


They're really remarkable bags, aren't they?  The leather is so amazing and that's such a beautiful neutral!


----------



## aundria17

leechiyong said:


> They're really remarkable bags, aren't they?  The leather is so amazing and that's such a beautiful neutral!


Yes it is. Inside and out. It's a shame he is done his high end line.


----------



## leechiyong

aundria17 said:


> Yes it is. Inside and out. It's a shame he is done his high end line.


Not to derail the thread too much, but he's the new Chief Artistic Officer of Tiffany & Co.  Leather goods out for the 2017 holiday season.


----------



## Kendie26

My sweet "little old lady" Balenciaga Twiggy (2006)


----------



## carterazo

Treesje Bryant clutch in cherry


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Treesje Bryant clutch in cherry
> View attachment 3655845


OMG


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet "little old lady" Balenciaga Twiggy (2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655778


An oldie but a goodie  hope you are well kendie! [emoji8]


----------



## aundria17

coach hologram tote


----------



## windyjoy

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Cartier Marcello


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3656299
> coach hologram tote


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chloe2011

BeachBagGal said:


> For a quick errand I'm only carrying my Coach Pac-Man wristlet. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3655362


Cute!


----------



## Chloe2011

Gorgeous! Love! ❤️


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3653829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting ready for her maiden voyage tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still loving this light blush crossbody; I may never go back to totes!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## udalrike

This one:


----------



## udalrike

Sorry for the double pictures!


----------



## Yoshi1296

With my lovely PS1 today!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada Small Double Zip Tote in Fuoco Saffiano Leather w/ghw.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City + sandals + 2 bracelets, supported by BV cuff and necklace


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City + sandals + 2 bracelets, supported by BV cuff and necklace



Beautiful bag and outfit, ksuromax!


----------



## Pinksweater

This cutie has been on my arm all this week.


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit, ksuromax!


Thank you


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## gswpurse

my slouchy Tod's


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Sunny flowery day to all! My Annabel Ingall tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650295



I love her bags. The leather feels so good. I got a black one for my sister-in-law and she loved it.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I love her bags. The leather feels so good. I got a black one for my sister-in-law and she loved it.


Yes she does make great bags & I find mine to be so care-free in that i just don't stress over it. I've been using it a lot lately & I don't have to "baby it" at all. It's holding up perfectly like it's brand new!Glad you sis-in-law loves hers too!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Multipocket in, I think, the color Basil...


----------



## DiJe40

The bag I dreamt about for a long time, and wich I can totally recommend. So versatile..on a shopping trip and I had my hands free for pooch [emoji6]


----------



## DiJe40

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet "little old lady" Balenciaga Twiggy (2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655778



I like the older ones the most, lovely Bal [emoji7]


----------



## liz_

My neverfull


----------



## aundria17

Valentino rockstud


----------



## Kendie26

DiJe40 said:


> The bag I dreamt about for a long time, and wich I can totally recommend. So versatile..on a shopping trip and I had my hands free for pooch [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659802


Woohoo you!! Big Congrats on your Evelyn! A friend of mine has one & loves it....i think they look so cool crossbody & how they just mold to your body....looks SUPER on you! Your doggie is beyond adorable!!
(Oh & thanks for your appreciation of my oldie Bal Twiggy!)


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3660109
> View attachment 3660110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino rockstud


Super chic...love it!!!


----------



## DiJe40

Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo you!! Big Congrats on your Evelyn! A friend of mine has one & loves it....i think they look so cool crossbody & how they just mold to your body....looks SUPER on you! Your doggie is beyond adorable!!
> (Oh & thanks for your appreciation of my oldie Bal Twiggy!)



Ooh...thank you for your lovely words. Before I bought it, I was a bit worried about the open top. But because it molds to the body it feels quite safe. [emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: MK 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today: Coach


----------



## moonstone




----------



## TraGiv

My Tory Burch Thea Satchel


----------



## Hobbsy

DiJe40 said:


> The bag I dreamt about for a long time, and wich I can totally recommend. So versatile..on a shopping trip and I had my hands free for pooch [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659802


Gorgeous bag and color


----------



## PurseOnFleek

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3659007


Very pretty gucci blooms tote!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

yesterday shopping


----------



## gswpurse

Furla metropolis for the weekend.


It holds 2 cardholders, 1 small pouch, 1 pkt of tissue and wet wipes, 1 pkt of mints, my Samsung S7 and keys.


----------



## BlueCherry

My dove grey mini peekaboo


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vegas Vacation! Dooney and Bourke mini zebra Juliette and I riding on the passenger side. On I15 North.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## dexter123

Mine for today!


----------



## carterazo

My weekend bag: Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in dark violet merinos


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 silver necklaces (earrings hoops also by BV, but didn't get in the picture) 
Balenciaga Neon yellow bracelet


----------



## Aoifs

Going shopping to see the Gucci Disco in Red. We might also wander into Chanel and LV [emoji1]


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 silver necklaces (earrings hoops also by BV, but didn't get in the picture)
> Balenciaga Neon yellow bracelet



Love the colour and the leather, it looks so lush [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Aoifs said:


> Going shopping to see the Gucci Disco in Red. We might also wander into Chanel and LV [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3662750


Enjoy the shopping trip! Hopefully you snag some goodies


----------



## Aoifs

PurseOnFleek said:


> Enjoy the shopping trip! Hopefully you snag some goodies



I behaved. Have to wait until my bday next month [emoji6]


----------



## CClovesbags

Louis Vuitton red epi speedy 35
Hermes twilly and scarf ring [emoji4]


----------



## snibor

Had this for years but never used small strap it came with!  LV roses


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag: Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in dark violet merinos
> View attachment 3662633


Love the color


----------



## BlueCherry

I couldn't decide which one to use so I picked black for yesterday evening and the blue today and of course the lovely qutweet pouch as a wallet [emoji6]


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag: Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in dark violet merinos
> View attachment 3662633





ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo in Peacock + Antic Gold lanyard + 2 silver necklaces (earrings hoops also by BV, but didn't get in the picture)
> Balenciaga Neon yellow bracelet



Beautiful rich colours ladies [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660248
> 
> 
> Today: Coach
> View attachment 3660249



Hi carterazo! Loving your blues [emoji170][emoji170]So I'm very " late to the party" but thinking of buying a Rogue ...would you say it's supportive enough to carry the weight of both a laptop, iPad & some paper brochures/folders ? Thanks kindly  in advance! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3663045
> 
> 
> I couldn't decide which one to use so I picked black for yesterday evening and the blue today and of course the lovely qutweet pouch as a wallet [emoji6]



These are so chic & sexy Big [emoji523] Cherry! That blue is out of this world stunning [emoji177][emoji170][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga City ~pink for spring!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> These are so chic & sexy Big [emoji523] Cherry! That blue is out of this world stunning [emoji177][emoji170][emoji173]





Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City ~pink for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663252



Thanks @Kendie26 - your pink is a beauty as well, love the texture


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Thanks @Kendie26 - your pink is a beauty as well, love the texture


Thank you girlfriend! You are always such a doll


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City ~pink for spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663252


Such a pretty pink. (I have a blouse that would go perfectly with it. [emoji6] )


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Hi carterazo! Loving your blues [emoji170][emoji170]So I'm very " late to the party" but thinking of buying a Rogue ...would you say it's supportive enough to carry the weight of both a laptop, iPad & some paper brochures/folders ? Thanks kindly  in advance! [emoji4]


Hi Kendie26!
I have the regular Rogue which is too small to hold a laptop well - it could fit sideways, but would stick out above the rim of the bag. However,  the Rogue 36 would certainly fit both the ipad and laptop just fine. I must say, though, that it could end up being quite heavy. This bag is made with thick chewy leather and chunky handles. It is considered heavy even empty. I would recommend that you go by a store and hold one for a bit so you can get a good sense of the weight. You could also put your things into both sizes and see which one works better for you.  I hope you find one you love. [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Hi Kendie26!
> I have the regular Rogue which is too small to hold a laptop well - it could fit sideways, but would stick out above the rim of the bag. However,  the Rogue 36 would certainly fit both the ipad and laptop just fine. I must say, though, that it could end up being quite heavy. This bag is made with thick chewy leather and chunky handles. It is considered heavy even empty. I would recommend that you go by a store and hold one for a bit so you can get a good sense of the weight. You could also put your things into both sizes and see which one works better for you.  I hope you find one you love. [emoji41]


Appreciate your info dear carterazo.....i did check the measurements online earlier & thought is might be tight/too small...& good idea going to store...I was thinking about just ordering online.


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Appreciate your info dear carterazo.....i did check the measurements online earlier & thought is might be tight/too small...& good idea going to store...I was thinking about just ordering online.[emoji3]


My pleasure. [emoji253]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gswpurse said:


> Furla metropolis for the weekend.
> View attachment 3661739
> 
> It holds 2 cardholders, 1 small pouch, 1 pkt of tissue and wet wipes, 1 pkt of mints, my Samsung S7 and keys.


amazing you can fit all that into the bag, it looks so small, but obviously very practical!


----------



## carterazo

Back to Coach Rogue in marine today.


----------



## gswpurse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> amazing you can fit all that into the bag, it looks so small, but obviously very practical!



It surprises me too. It's also a carefree bag due to the durable leather. I'll probably get another one in bright colour soon.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my sunny Balenciaga Mangue Work today


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> Carrying my sunny Balenciaga Mangue Work today
> View attachment 3664007


Leather is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Again my BV baby


----------



## tatertot

ksuromax said:


> Leather is gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you, doll! Love that blue BV of yours, too!! That color is just so gorgeous


----------



## Pmrbfay

My D&B patent tote while my Cabas Mezzo has some leather replaced.


----------



## Zoe C

New Chanel Boy medium RH


----------



## GorgeousbagB

zondarella said:


> View attachment 3620416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Frances Valentine Red Suede New Medium June Hobo w/Vachetta Leather Trim!  A happy companion on this dreary day....


So chic


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Tri Fold ....love this bag for work w/the 3 compartments [emoji4]


----------



## christinemliu

Linea Pelle Sienna Tote:


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke pebbled satchel


----------



## clh5030

Accompanying me to the nail salon: Chanel Jumbo Beige double flap with gold hardware.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally all the rain has stopped & spring came. Here comes my garden party!


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke pebbled satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664847


 Yummy!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke pebbled satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664847


gorgeous red!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Monique1004 said:


> Finally all the rain has stopped & spring came. Here comes my garden party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665001


amazing teal blue!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Messenger in plume leather and karung details + BV slipons in Barolo (and H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour)


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Yummy!





ksuromax said:


> gorgeous red!!! [emoji813]


Thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV Messenger in plume leather and karung details + BV slipons in Barolo (and H KDE and Gucci belt in matching colour)



Great bag and cute kitty too [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke pebbled satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664847


gorgeous bag, i like the stand-out color! 

side note... i passed a woman yesterday carrying a D&B tote and was quite surprised by how recognizable that front emblem is (at least if you know). it's quite easy to spot their bags


----------



## carterazo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> gorgeous bag, i like the stand-out color!
> 
> side note... i passed a woman yesterday carrying a D&B tote and was quite surprised by how recognizable that front emblem is (at least if you know). it's quite easy to spot their bags[emoji2]


Thanks! 
You're right. Personally I'm not very fond of that part. I probably would have others if they didn't have it. (I guess that makes my wallet happy.) [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkletastic

At the spa with my Chanel black shimmer patent single classic flap w/shw.


----------



## daphnyraesbags

DAPHNY RAES Fanny pack 'LARGE'


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Chance Briefcase


----------



## tenKrat

Longchamp Le Pliage in gunmetal. Love this color for travel.


----------



## clu13

Fendi 2jours


----------



## jax818

Loving this color!  My blush Celine trio riding in my passenger seat today.


----------



## jax818

Forgot to post a pic!


----------



## eggtartapproved

My coach x pacman crossbody


----------



## PurseOnFleek

haven't bothered to change out of my B30 as it holds everything and we have been so busy going everywhere for Easter holiday visits


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet divin' yesterday. Dooney and Bourke Croco zip zip satchel.


----------



## myluvofbags

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet divin' yesterday. Dooney and Bourke Croco zip zip satchel.
> View attachment 3668424
> View attachment 3668425


Lovely color, I have this in cognac and love it but rarely use it as its heavy. Your pic makes me want to take it out for a spin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely color, I have this in cognac and love it but rarely use it as its heavy. Your pic makes me want to take it out for a spin.


Hi MLOB! 
Thanks! It's funny you mention the weight because I've been carrying only Bitsy or mini bags lately which caused me to downsize the stuff I carry. When I switched to this satchel I transferred the few things I had in my mini bag and didn't add more stuff. It feels so much lighter than when I used to carry it.  Of course it's still a little heavier than my Bitsy and mini bags, but it was fun pulling it out and carrying it again! I hope you take your cognac satchel out for a quick spin!


----------



## lms910

Sharing this pic a lot today because she hasnt been used since I got her two weeks ago! Miss red small coco! 




Thinking about grabbing a twilly today for her.


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Chance Briefcase
> View attachment 3667197



Major [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]! Probably my favorite RM bag I've ever seen! [emoji322][emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Sharing this pic a lot today because she hasnt been used since I got her two weeks ago! Miss red small coco!
> 
> View attachment 3668708
> 
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a twilly today for her.



[emoji322][emoji122][emoji177]You look totally lovely! Just gorgeous!!! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

My new reissue (226) & her trusty new companion....silver metallic wallet


----------



## lms910

She just got dressed at the H store!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Kendie26 said:


> Major [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]! Probably my favorite RM bag I've ever seen! [emoji322][emoji4][emoji106]



Thanks! Was never a super popular style, and I never quite understood why. It's so cute and so functional.


----------



## Luvthybag

Beautiful spring day


----------



## djfmn

My Massaccesi bag called a Diva. It is a gorgeous bucket bag that comes with tassels but I requested they make mine with a tie instead. I am not a tassel person at all.
Massaccesi is a small leather Atelier in Italy. He is a 3rd generation leather handbag maker and his bags are just gorgeous. They are all handmade and bespoke so you are able to make changes for a small fee. The price of his bags are extremely reasonable in fact the qualify and the workmanship is amazing. I have been buying his bags for some time now and they wear beautifully. The best bags I have ever owned. I previously had Balenciaga and Chanel. I now buy his bags exclusively.


----------



## Tasha012002

My Neverfull got to go out for a spin.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> My new reissue (226) & her trusty new companion....silver metallic wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668839


Nice new reissue kendie dear! And love the size of the compact wallet.


lms910 said:


> She just got dressed at the H store!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668878


That twilly goes very well with the bag [emoji106]


Luvthybag said:


> Beautiful spring day


Great pic!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Nice new reissue kendie dear! And love the size of the compact wallet.
> 
> That twilly goes very well with the bag [emoji106]
> 
> Great pic!


Thank you dearest & I just admired your H B30 again w/ the lovely flowers on your table....Happy Easter!!


----------



## aundria17

Henri Bendel mini uptown for Easter


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Sharing this pic a lot today because she hasnt been used since I got her two weeks ago! Miss red small coco!
> 
> View attachment 3668708
> 
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a twilly today for her.



Gorgeous red coco, love your little baby bump to. [emoji179]


----------



## TraGiv

Epi Petit Noe


----------



## Kendie26

Happy [emoji214] Easter[emoji195][emoji235]to all of you who 
celebrate! [emoji4]Wore  my pink chevron mini for Easter brunch out today


----------



## eggtartapproved

Happy Easter! My bag today is an older Miu Miu. Loved this collection.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

starting our work week together - chanel medallion tote in hunter green


----------



## verasofia

I'm new here, so hi everybody! Today's bag, a very old and loved speedy 25.


----------



## Aoifs

verasofia said:


> I'm new here, so hi everybody! Today's bag, a very old and loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 3670364



Welcome! Lovely patina.


----------



## carterazo

verasofia said:


> I'm new here, so hi everybody! Today's bag, a very old and loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 3670364


Welcome! Nice bag!


----------



## eggtartapproved

verasofia said:


> I'm new here, so hi everybody! Today's bag, a very old and loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 3670364


wow, it looks like it's in great condition! lovely patina!


----------



## TraGiv

Pallas BB


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TraGiv said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670603


i love this bag and want one sooo bad! it's gorgeous


----------



## TraGiv

Thank you!  I love it!  It's the perfect crossbody.


----------



## Roseguard

Marc Jacob quilt


----------



## Roseguard

Picture of my MJ bag


----------



## Roseguard

Dinner date bag


----------



## gswpurse

my wrinkled old pal...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> My weekend bag: Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in dark violet merinos
> View attachment 3662633


Beautiful! Is this bag heavy? Did you do any upgrades? I'm eyeing this in Bluette Merinos.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Beautiful! Is this bag heavy? Did you do any upgrades? I'm eyeing this in Bluette Merinos.


Thank you!  It's not at all heavy. Merinos is very lightweight. (My dark violet bag is more matte than the marine blue for some reason, though.)
I had Marco add a zipper to the main compartment to make it secure. I'm really enjoying this bag. I carried it yesterday again. [emoji41] I'm sure it'll be stunning in bluette merinos. Go for it! [emoji56]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  It's not at all heavy. Merinos is very lightweight. (My dark violet bag is more matte than the marine blue for some reason, though.)
> I had Marco add a zipper to the main compartment to make it secure. I'm really enjoying this bag. I carried it yesterday again. [emoji41] I'm sure it'll be stunning in bluette merinos. Go for it! [emoji56]



I've been meaning to ask you for a shot of your marine blue Angelica. Hope you can post one. [emoji4] Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I've been meaning to ask you for a shot of your marine blue Angelica. Hope you can post one. [emoji4] Thanks!


Sure. I'll post when I get home.


msd_bags said:


> I've been meaning to ask you for a shot of your marine blue Angelica. Hope you can post one. [emoji4] Thanks!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

verasofia said:


> I'm new here, so hi everybody! Today's bag, a very old and loved speedy 25.
> View attachment 3670364


Welcome! Classic speedy and size 25 is divine~


TraGiv said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670603


Sitting pretty on that passenger seat[emoji6] 


gswpurse said:


> my wrinkled old pal...
> View attachment 3670833


I bet it feels smooshy. Like the bag charms on it


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta in Toscana plus TOD's pumps



I love your look, and the bag and the arm candy [emoji76]


----------



## liz_

Chanel CC box Tote


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> I love your look, and the bag and the arm candy [emoji76]


Thank you


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga black Twiggy from 2009 !! My perfect bag !!


----------



## TraGiv

LV Petit Noe and Tory Burch Perry Tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

liz_ said:


> Chanel CC box Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671158


Love this. I want a black tote and I'm thinking Chanel. This is adorable!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.  

I really love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I've been meaning to ask you for a shot of your marine blue Angelica. Hope you can post one. [emoji4] Thanks!


Here you go.
View attachment 3671759


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 3671759
> View attachment 3671756


Love the color!!! Thanks for posting! I ordered one in dark blue Verona leather and with external messenger strap placement.  Can't wait especially now that I see your bag.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Love the color!!! Thanks for posting! I ordered one in dark blue Verona leather and with external messenger strap placement.  Can't wait especially now that I see your bag.


That's gonna be pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta in Toscana + BV bracelets


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta in Toscana + BV bracelets


Very pretty combination of blues and dots *ksuromax*!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## misstrine85

Just found my very loved Botkier Bianca from my closet


----------



## liz_

mini So Black


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mint Miu Miu hobo


----------



## _amanda_a_

Chanel boy bag


----------



## leechiyong

All about the bright colors for spring:


----------



## tatertot

Cobalt fringe Gucci tote for me today


----------



## Mqosam7171307

Just got caught in the rain with my indestructible, always reliable LV Neverfull.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tatertot said:


> Cobalt fringe Gucci tote for me today
> View attachment 3672429



wow, what a brilliant blue!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

speedyb 25 @ the hairdresser


----------



## Esquared72

Using my Gary Baseman Coach tote as my work bag today


----------



## ksuromax

she is such an easy bag!! and roomy!! my sweet toffee Large Veneta in Toscana is softening my monochomatic look today


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> All about the bright colors for spring:
> View attachment 3672369



Lovely, fun photo, leechiyong! Looks like you tried the Unicorn Frappucino. I plan to get one tomorrow. [emoji3]


----------



## aundria17

Havent used this girl in ages.


----------



## leechiyong

Mimmy said:


> Lovely, fun photo, leechiyong! Looks like you tried the Unicorn Frappucino. I plan to get one tomorrow. [emoji3]


Thank you!

Definitely worth a try.  Very sugary; I thought it tasted like Starburst blended into an Orange Julius, which I do not mind.  I'm probably going to make Starbucks stops for one until Sunday when they stop having them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

leechiyong said:


> All about the bright colors for spring:
> View attachment 3672369


love this pairing! the unicorn looks great w/your bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> she is such an easy bag!! and roomy!! my sweet toffee Large Veneta in Toscana is softening my monochomatic look today



Looking good, I never thought of brown to break up a mono look [emoji1360]


----------



## BlueCherry

Cabas belt in kohl


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3673080
> 
> Havent used this girl in ages.


Fabulous bag!


----------



## CClovesbags

Got to have some alone time!!! What?!?![emoji12]


----------



## _amanda_a_

I was going to use my new birkin but it appears someone else is using it today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta in Toscana (Balenciaga bracelet, Chloe pumps)


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga black Twiggy from 2009 !! My perfect bag !!


Hey sweetie! What an awesome pics showing how FABULOUS your Twiggy girl is .....ADORE her to the max!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3673207
> 
> 
> Cabas belt in kohl


Congrats dear friend! I was waiting to see THIS one of yours....Love the color & style (go Celine!) I'm jealous


----------



## Kendie26

WOW, I've missed too many days here & don't want to hog the thread w/ too many posts but you ALL are killing it w/ such awesome bags & mods!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Hey sweetie! What an awesome pics showing how FABULOUS your Twiggy girl is .....ADORE her to the max!!!


Thank you Kendie !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sparkletastic said:


> I played hooky and enjoyed a date "all day" instead of a date night.  My gold lamb Chanel boy worked well for everything from the hardware store to fine dining and all our other shenanigans.
> 
> I really love this bag.
> View attachment 3671739
> 
> View attachment 3671740


Beautiful bag and GREAT pictures !!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Working from home today with AW Jane


----------



## FunBagz

LV with dark rinse skinnies and Addidas. Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## Blessed0819

_amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3673434
> 
> 
> I was going to use my new birkin but it appears someone else is using it today



Omg too cute!!!![emoji4]


----------



## soonergirl

Custom LC on this very, very rainy day.


----------



## liz_

Chanel shopping tote


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga Mangue Work for me today[emoji169]


----------



## _amanda_a_

Took my favorite brikin with me to dinner with a friend


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel grey caviar classic flap out to dinner last night


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa



Mulberry love to you dear friend!! I forgot you had this one[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]& scarf looks GREAT[emoji259][emoji106]


----------



## Summerfriend

Going to Disney World for the day, so I'm probably going to take this pretty lil' Longchamp Neo. I sometimes take my LV Favorite PM for things like this, but I can stick a water bottle in the Longchamp, so I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel grey caviar classic flap out to dinner last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675075





Summerfriend said:


> Going to Disney World for the day, so I'm probably going to take this pretty lil' Longchamp Neo. I sometimes take my LV Favorite PM for things like this, but I can stick a water bottle in the Longchamp, so I'm leaning in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675088



Beautiful, I literally drool over gorgeous blues and greys ...


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful, I literally drool over gorgeous blues and greys ...


Thank you dearest & how are you loving your avatar fendi these days?!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry love to you dear friend!! I forgot you had this one[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]& scarf looks GREAT[emoji259][emoji106]


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest & how are you loving your avatar fendi these days?!



Oh yes do I recall through my hazy old fog of a brain that you were looking for an update? Well it is a fabulous bag, so much so that I'm letting go of all my other small bags and ocases [emoji33]

It's indescribably gorgeous in all ways and everyone comments on how nice and cute it is. The colour has worked really well for me but I still need a small true grey bag for certain colours that don't compliment it. I confess it's already purchased but won't be with me for a couple of weeks as it's in Dublin... 

I know you are very keen on small bags and @Kendie26 I cannot recommend the mini peekaboo enough - thought I'd better say that in case I change my avatar lol - you must buy one [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## meowmix318

Summerfriend said:


> Going to Disney World for the day, so I'm probably going to take this pretty lil' Longchamp Neo. I sometimes take my LV Favorite PM for things like this, but I can stick a water bottle in the Longchamp, so I'm leaning in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675088



Good choice. I always take my Longchamp when I go to theme parks


----------



## liz_

Today's bag., will post inaction pic later today [emoji12]


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa


I'm so happy that you're wearing your new scarf. Great combo.


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel grey caviar classic flap out to dinner last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675075


I didn't know you had a Grey Lady, Kendie.  I love grey Chanels. Gorgeous! (And you're drinking one of my favorite teas!)


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so happy that you're wearing your new scarf. Great combo.
> 
> I didn't know you had a Grey Lady, Kendie.  I love grey Chanels. Gorgeous! (And you're drinking one of my favorite teas!)


Thanks  
It's really great, it was +35 deg C today and it's 100% wool, felt absolutely PERFECT!!!! 
Can't wait till others arrive


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Oh yes do I recall through my hazy old fog of a brain that you were looking for an update? Well it is a fabulous bag, so much so that I'm letting go of all my other small bags and ocases [emoji33]
> 
> It's indescribably gorgeous in all ways and everyone comments on how nice and cute it is. The colour has worked really well for me but I still need a small true grey bag for certain colours that don't compliment it. I confess it's already purchased but won't be with me for a couple of weeks as it's in Dublin...
> 
> I know you are very keen on small bags and @Kendie26 I cannot recommend the mini peekaboo enough - thought I'd better say that in case I change my avatar lol - you must buy one [emoji6][emoji6]





Sparkletastic said:


> I'm so happy that you're wearing your new scarf. Great combo.
> 
> I didn't know you had a Grey Lady, Kendie.  I love grey Chanels. Gorgeous! (And you're drinking one of my favorite teas!)


So happy you love it so much Big Cherry! I love the look of the peekaboo's but when I tried 1 on last year I didn't love it on me (boohoo)....you could convince me on a Celine nano though! Tehehe
Yes i got my grey last year Sparkle, BUT it's not YOUR grey metallic lamb that I'd LOVE & prefer! I did find one somewhere but I just don't want 2 grey CF's in same size. Oh & that tea is great! I'll think of you now when i drink it!


----------



## Esquared72

Rainy day means Longchamp Neo in Opera


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke teardrop hobo most of the week.



Coach Gramercy in nude today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

_amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3674839
> 
> 
> Took my favorite brikin with me to dinner with a friend


it looks so great on you. i'm not familiar with H bags, is this a mini version?


----------



## liz_

It's a mini kinda day for me


----------



## leechiyong

Pink day with my Bulgari:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week: Michael Kors Ava, my only MK, in true red


----------



## Yuki85

Ready for tomorrow - speedy 35B in DE which I haven't used it for half year now: classic but still my favorite


----------



## carterazo

Coach hobo for a rainy day.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Stunning bag, scarf, hair and photo, ksuromax! Perfection.


----------



## Mariapia

My new Longchamp Le Pliage


----------



## Mimmy

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Longchamp Le Pliage



This is really cute, Mariapia! It makes me smile; I think your bears like it too. [emoji199]


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Longchamp Le Pliage



I think it's really cute too [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Tri Fold ....love this bag for work w/the 3 compartments [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664539


I am a bit late - your skirt is just wow!


----------



## Pmrbfay

D&B black patent tote.


----------



## Luvthybag

Both scarf and handbag are birthday gifts from dear HB


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke pebbled satchel


----------



## eggtartapproved

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke pebbled satchel
> View attachment 3679380



Gorgeous red!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Luvthybag said:


> Both scarf and handbag are birthday gifts from dear HB


I'm not usually a scarf fan but this is really pretty! 





carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke pebbled satchel
> View attachment 3679380


Argh! I've seen a few posts of this bag in different colors in just the last week. I don't need this temptation. LOL!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke pebbled satchel
> View attachment 3679380


Your bag collection is so wonderfully colorful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Chloe Ada


----------



## beachkaka

Just got the parcel today and now I am taking her out.


When he little sister met her big sister


----------



## Sparkletastic

Traveling today with my Roberto Cavalli tote and Louis Vuitton Lockme II BB. Both have beautiful chewy leather and fun chain details. I'm feeling a little bit _"rocker girl chic"_ today.


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy B 25!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm not usually a scarf fan but this is really pretty!
> Argh! I've seen a few posts of this bag in different colors in just the last week. I don't need this temptation. LOL!  Beautiful bag!


Lol!  Thank you! 


msd_bags said:


> Your bag collection is so wonderfully colorful!!!


Thank you! Color makes me happy. [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Running errands today with my Kelly 28 Trench


----------



## PurseOnFleek

_amanda_a_ said:


> View attachment 3673434
> 
> 
> I was going to use my new birkin but it appears someone else is using it today


Awww adorable


Sparkletastic said:


> Movie night with my Honey Bear and my 10c red caviar jumbo Chanel single flap. Love them both.
> View attachment 3673568


Hope the movie was good[emoji5]️


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel grey caviar classic flap out to dinner last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675075


Love me a grey bag[emoji173] [emoji173] 


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Love the whole outfit and accessories


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## tatertot

Jacynthe Balenciaga Work for me today[emoji271][emoji171][emoji295]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Catching buses this morning. Downtown San Francisco
Dooney and Bourke Olivia Satchel


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My puddly MbMJ Hillier(?) with my DD's McDonald's Kiddie Crew Workshop crossbody bag [emoji68][emoji1350][emoji4]


----------



## Lucky HUynh

What do you think about my bag? It is not branded, but very good.


----------



## ksuromax

Heading to a wine tasting party with DH and my very first Prada (his pressie years ago)


----------



## TraGiv

My new Tory Burch Block T Drawstring Tote.


----------



## Pmrbfay

View attachment 3681052

View attachment 3681055

Riding shot gun and just back from having the bottom panels replaced - my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Heading to a wine tasting party with DH and my very first Prada (his pressie years ago)


I like the chain on this bag. Very nice!


----------



## jax818

Mansur Gavriel mini bucket


----------



## PurseOnFleek

RuedeNesle said:


> Catching buses this morning. Downtown San Francisco[emoji813]
> Dooney and Bourke Olivia Satchel
> View attachment 3680014


What a beautiful photo[emoji106] 




TraGiv said:


> My new Tory Burch Block T Drawstring Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681002


This is cool haven't seen this one around from Tory Burch before. Its like tote meets bucket bag[emoji1]


----------



## RuedeNesle

PurseOnFleek said:


> What a beautiful photo[emoji106]


Thanks!


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy antigona and coach wallet


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3682112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy antigona and coach wallet


Gorgeous pastel colour!!!!


----------



## TraGiv

Today's bags:


----------



## Metope

Carpooling with my Proenza Schouler PS1 medium! In love with this one lately.


----------



## gswpurse

Furla mini metropolis with changeable flap.


----------



## Aoifs

TraGiv said:


> Today's bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682139


Can i ask what your tote is? I love it!


----------



## TraGiv

Aoifs said:


> Can i ask what your tote is? I love it!



It's the Tory Burch Perry Tote. Thanks!


----------



## aundria17

just arrived today and already filled her up. Fendi mini wave peekaboo


----------



## gswpurse

PS11 classic mini today.


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3683180
> View attachment 3683181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just arrived today and already filled her up. Fendi mini wave peekaboo


Oh WOW, thanks for posting this stunner as I haven't seen it....that wave detail on sides is so chic!! LOVE your bag


----------



## Kendie26

TraGiv said:


> My new Tory Burch Block T Drawstring Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681002


This is a FAB bag/design! LOVE it! Tory has an awesome bag line


----------



## christinemliu

Coach Gallery Chicago Hobo!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3682112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy antigona and coach wallet


Love this colour for the Antigona mini. Im really into coloured bags that are small at the moment[emoji173] 


TraGiv said:


> Today's bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682139


Easy to carry bags cant go wrong


Metope said:


> View attachment 3682399
> 
> Carpooling with my Proenza Schouler PS1 medium! In love with this one lately.


Love the colour for this ps1


gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3682753
> 
> Furla mini metropolis with changeable flap.


Super cute colour combo


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3683180
> View attachment 3683181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just arrived today and already filled her up. Fendi mini wave peekaboo


Love the peekaboo id like to add it to my collection one day


gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3683737
> 
> PS11 classic mini today.


Great colour!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My bag choice for yesterday . Dressed casual but comfy and special mention to my Hermes ovation sandals new purchase but soooo comfy as a low block heel.


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> My bag choice for yesterday . Dressed casual but comfy and special mention to my Hermes ovation sandals new purchase but soooo comfy as a low block heel.
> View attachment 3683907



I REALLY REALLY LOVE this bag on you PoF!! [emoji177][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga mini Papier A4


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Disney Clutch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dooney and Bourke Olivia at Land's End


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684189
> View attachment 3684190
> View attachment 3684192


I love when you use your papier ! [emoji4] [emoji173] 


SEWDimples said:


> Coach Disney Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3684492


Super cute!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3683180
> View attachment 3683181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just arrived today and already filled her up. Fendi mini wave peekaboo


this is so unique and fashion-forward. love it!


----------



## FancyPants77

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Disney Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3684492



Adorable! Love this


----------



## FancyPants77

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke Olivia at Land's End
> View attachment 3684914



Pretty color and view!


----------



## RuedeNesle

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty color and view!


Hi FP! 
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke Olivia at Land's End
> View attachment 3684914


What a view!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What a view!


Hi C!
Thanks! It was windy but I enjoyed the view for the short time I was there.


----------



## Kendie26

My new Tory Butch "Alexa" tote out for her debut outing today


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> I love when you use your papier ! [emoji4] [emoji173]
> 
> Super cute!


Aw, you are a doll...thank you PoF & I always love your pics!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Monique1004

Valextra comes out to go with flowers.


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan for the last few days. [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney and Bourke Olivia at Land's End
> View attachment 3684914


gorgeous shot!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work from 2005 Holidays collection in Pewter 
(and BV silver espadrilles)


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous shot!!


Hi K!
Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work from 2005 Holidays collection in Pewter
> (and BV silver espadrilles)


love your bag, and the scarf is lovely, too


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love your bag, and the scarf is lovely, too


Thank you


----------



## soonergirl

Coach Swagger 27


----------



## simplyhappy

Fauré Le Page pochette - holds all my essentials!


----------



## Kendie26

soonergirl said:


> Coach Swagger 27
> 
> View attachment 3686278


Oh wow this is awesome! I didn't know any of the bags had the flowers on the sides like this...Fantastic & pretty color!!!


----------



## liz_

simplyhappy said:


> Fauré Le Page pochette - holds all my essentials!
> 
> View attachment 3686417



Gorgeous FLP pouchette! What size is it? I just purchased the DB 32 and want to get the pouchette next.


----------



## liz_

My Fauré Le Page Daily Battle Tote I've been using since I received it! Totally love this bag


----------



## simplyhappy

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous FLP pouchette! What size is it? I just purchased the DB 32 and want to get the pouchette next.



This is the Pochette 20, the smallest pouch size. It's very comfortable and convenient to hand carry.


----------



## carterazo

MK Savannah in cement with Coach sandals.


----------



## serenityneow

Debut of my pre-loved (but nearly new!) Fendi Selleria Anna hobo in rosso.  The leather is so luscious--the pictures don't do her justice!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

soonergirl said:


> Coach Swagger 27
> 
> View attachment 3686278


beautiful bag. i've never seen the flower details on the sides before, it's so lovely in that color, too


----------



## j19

Mini pochette in Damier Ebene


----------



## ksuromax

serenityneow said:


> Debut of my pre-loved (but nearly new!) Fendi Selleria Anna hobo in rosso.  The leather is so luscious--the pictures don't do her justice!
> View attachment 3687175
> View attachment 3687176


Gorgeous leather and colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel Lambskin Chevron classic flap [emoji4]


----------



## MiiMerz

Off to work with this little lady today! Hope you're all having a good day/evening!


----------



## Pessie

My new to me choc darwin bayswater


----------



## serenityneow

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous leather and colour!!



Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

MiiMerz said:


> Off to work with this little lady today! Hope you're all having a good day/evening!
> 
> View attachment 3688156



Love the belt bag [emoji4]


----------



## MiiMerz

BigCherry said:


> Love the belt bag [emoji4]



Yes!! It was a uch a good acquisition.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Coach Dakotah (I believe ) in what I call tomatoe-y red.


----------



## missconvy

LV pochette accessoires and vernis cles


----------



## FancyPants77

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3688966
> 
> LV pochette accessoires and vernis cles



That cles looks terrific with the damier ebene . So pretty!


----------



## missconvy

FancyPants77 said:


> That cles looks terrific with the damier ebene . So pretty!



Aw thanks! [emoji171]


----------



## remainsilly

Whurlitzer (glove leather) bag, from baseballism.
Meeting coaches & players.
Then running around bases with me.


----------



## cafecreme15

My new Hermes Evelyne!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Genevieve Triangle tote in almond


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Tahitienne Azur


----------



## missconvy

Kate Spade Hallie tote. Super handy for lugging stuff to work.


----------



## ksuromax

Prada glazed cervo


----------



## Kendie26

My Boy [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel Lambskin Chevron classic flap [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688099
> View attachment 3688100



Love that chevron!


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Reissue in the sun [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 3690154





Livia1 said:


> Love that chevron!


Thank you dearest & WOW what a pretty picture & background! LOVE it ALL! You know I'm a reissue lover w/ you dear friend. Hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest & WOW what a pretty picture & background! LOVE it ALL! You know I'm a reissue lover w/ you dear friend. Hope life is treating you wonderfully!



Thank you, dear!
That's the Botanical Garden in the background. I live right around the corner from it so we call it our backyard 
Life is fine, thank you. My beloved cat has been quite sick for a week but is finally better so it was nice to be outside and completely relaxed for a bit.
Hope all is well with you


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Thank you, dear!
> That's the Botanical Garden in the background. I live right around the corner from it so we call it our backyard
> Life is fine, thank you. My beloved cat has been quite sick for a week but is finally better so it was nice to be outside and completely relaxed for a bit.
> Hope all is well with you


Oh wow, I'm so sorry to hear you were going through that w/ your beloved kitty but so happy to hear he/she is better now......yay! I can definitely relate to your stress in worrying about dear kitty. Lucky you to have a botanical garden this close!!! That's amazing!


----------



## Pmrbfay

She's gonna drive the new riding mower home after dinner and margarita at Appleby's.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690755
> 
> She's gonna drive the new riding mower home after dinner and margarita at Appleby's.


She's living the high life! Great picture


----------



## Pmrbfay

@SomethingGoodCanWork - she is isn't she? LOL!  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Prada glazed cervo


Stylish and functional! 


Kendie26 said:


> My Boy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689567


So nice!!   Is this an old medium?  How do you like these size?  I think I have to stick to NM so I have room for my things but I love that the OM can be crossbody. 

I love the gold Boy I just go so much that been seriously thinking about getting a black Boy I can wear fairly often.  These are such wonderful bags!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690755
> 
> She's gonna drive the new riding mower home after dinner and margarita at Appleby's.


 Love this picture!  And I'm glad too see your bag will get a nice drink after working hard.


----------



## Pmrbfay

@Sparkletastic - thanks! LOL!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Isaberura

My new baby! Saint Laurent baby sac de jour in rose antic!


----------



## Kendie26

Isaberura said:


> My new baby! Saint Laurent baby sac de jour in rose antic!


Ahhhhh! Major CONGRATS on this beauty....this is THE bag I am current lusting after!!! So incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Stylish and functional!
> 
> So nice!!   Is this an old medium?  How do you like these size?  I think I have to stick to NM so I have room for my things but I love that the OM can be crossbody.
> 
> I love the gold Boy I just go so much that been seriously thinking about getting a black Boy I can wear fairly often.  These are such wonderful bags!!


Hey girlie....yes my Boy is the old medium size. I do ADORE "him" & this size. I think i posted a different full body mod shot in chanel action thread if you wanted to see proportion. I usually carry very little (except for work when I use my totes) so i prefer this size on me. I'm 5'3" for reference.  And you know i totally dig YOUR gold Boy!


----------



## Kendie26

@Sparkletastic  haha on above post i didn't mean to end w/ the "panic" emoji....my chubby finger on iPad meant to give you the love eyes emoji next to mr. panic emoji


----------



## Isaberura

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh! Major CONGRATS on this beauty....this is THE bag I am current lusting after!!! So incredibly gorgeous!


Thank you. This bag surprisingly fits all my essentials, and I heard the small size is really heavy. Because this bag is relatively small, it's not really heavy and perfect to carry. 
I'm in love with the color, combination of pink, nude, and lavender, really pretty in person.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Been using Ms Kelly this week; adorned with a custom made pompom.


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> Been using Ms Kelly this week; adorned with a custom made pompom.
> 
> View attachment 3691520
> View attachment 3691521



ITS SO FLUFFY! gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

Coach large studded Edie


----------



## Aoifs

PurseOnFleek said:


> Been using Ms Kelly this week; adorned with a custom made pompom.
> 
> View attachment 3691520
> View attachment 3691521



Love the pom-pom! Where is it from?


----------



## bluuntley

Alexander Wang Rockie in latte with rose gold hw [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Been using Ms Kelly this week; adorned with a custom made pompom.
> 
> View attachment 3691520
> View attachment 3691521



[emoji322]Magnificent!!! How cool to have a custom pom! [emoji256][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Blue BV messenger yesterday & today was pearly bronze chèvre 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Balenciaga First


----------



## BagLadyT

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3688966
> 
> LV pochette accessoires and vernis cles



I'm in love with this combo! Does the exterior of your vernis ever get sticky?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> ITS SO FLUFFY! gorgeous [emoji7]





Aoifs said:


> Love the pom-pom! Where is it from?





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]Magnificent!!! How cool to have a custom pom! [emoji256][emoji173][emoji7]


Thankyou all [emoji4]  
It was custom made by a fur supplier i use for pompoms but it was the first time i requested 15cm and an alphabet style. Im going to reorder more for my ebay store and if it goes well continue to stock it there [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Blue BV messenger yesterday & today was pearly bronze chèvre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691646


 x  =


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> x  =


Ha, you are adorable! I am not kidding when i say this, EVERY time i either see my BV in my closet & when i use it, i think of YOU! No exaggeration!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, you are adorable! I am not kidding when i say this, EVERY time i either see my BV in my closet & when i use it, i think of YOU! No exaggeration!


----------



## misstrine85

My GP told me to try to carry less and use a lighter bag: enter Longchamp Planetes [emoji173]️


----------



## Breadnbrie

My new baby, the Gucci soho disco in rose beige!


----------



## Aoifs

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou all [emoji4]
> It was custom made by a fur supplier i use for pompoms but it was the first time i requested 15cm and an alphabet style. Im going to reorder more for my ebay store and if it goes well continue to stock it there [emoji1]



PM me a link to your eBay store if you're happy to [emoji3]


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Aoifs

Loving this lady at the moment-great as an everyday work bag-everything fits. Picking up a red Gucci Soho Disco for my birthday this week [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> My new baby, the Gucci soho disco in rose beige!


Congrats  Breadnbrie! Missed you of late....hope life is great! Love this color & your new disco looks perfect on you!


----------



## aundria17

Obsessed with my new little Dylan Kain


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in Lagoon accented by H silk and cashmere scarf


----------



## BlueCherry

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3692775
> 
> Obsessed with my new little Dylan Kain



This is so funky, I love the hardware. I've not heard of this brand before ...


----------



## anis azmi

While waiting for pizza after work


----------



## aundria17

BigCherry said:


> This is so funky, I love the hardware. I've not heard of this brand before ...


I discovered the brand from a you tuber and I have 2 pieces and love both. Looking at a 3rd.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel So Black WOC


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3692775
> 
> Obsessed with my new little Dylan Kain



Ooooo[emoji177][emoji177]don't know this brand but I dig it lots!![emoji106][emoji93][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

anis azmi said:


> While waiting for pizza after work
> View attachment 3693165



Love this print on front!! Unique![emoji177][emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats  Breadnbrie! Missed you of late....hope life is great! Love this color & your new disco looks perfect on you!


Hi Kendie! Always good to see you again! Hope you and your gorgeous bags been well I'm still around, just haven't been on this thread lately. I don't want to bore anyone with my same olds!  Forgot how fun it is to make an event of my daily bag though... keeps things fresh and keeps me appreciative! 

I even took a photo today. Love the diorever when worn with crisp, clean colors!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3693705


Love that black chain!! I've been eyeing the Chanel WOCs, especially the ones in caviar. How usable do you think it is as a daily weekend or sightseeing bag, or even for a light workday? When do you tend to use yours? I've pared down a lot lately, but I would be super bummed if I could only pull this beauty out for formal or evening events! Your insight is always so valued, thanks


----------



## anis azmi

Kendie26 said:


> Love this print on front!! Unique![emoji177][emoji4][emoji106]


Thank u! This is longchamp apache that I bought few years back. Love it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> Hi Kendie! Always good to see you again! Hope you and your gorgeous bags been well I'm still around, just haven't been on this thread lately. I don't want to bore anyone with my same olds!  Forgot how fun it is to make an event of my daily bag though... keeps things fresh and keeps me appreciative!
> 
> I even took a photo today. Love the diorever when worn with crisp, clean colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694015


Love this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


You are rocking it again girlfriend! Really loving this entire combo


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Hi Kendie! Always good to see you again! Hope you and your gorgeous bags been well I'm still around, just haven't been on this thread lately. I don't want to bore anyone with my same olds!  Forgot how fun it is to make an event of my daily bag though... keeps things fresh and keeps me appreciative!
> 
> I even took a photo today. Love the diorever when worn with crisp, clean colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694015





Breadnbrie said:


> Love that black chain!! I've been eyeing the Chanel WOCs, especially the ones in caviar. How usable do you think it is as a daily weekend or sightseeing bag, or even for a light workday? When do you tend to use yours? I've pared down a lot lately, but I would be super bummed if I could only pull this beauty out for formal or evening events! Your insight is always so valued, thanks


Hello sweet friend! First of all, you could NEVER "bore" us...your pics/mods are always inspiring!!! I love how you say it's fun to make an event of your daily bag & keeps you appreciative.....SO VERY TRUE!! I feel the same!
I still WANT your blue Dior bag!!! DROOL DROOL DRIBBLE DROOL!!!
Per your question on chanel WOC. Hmmmm, i really think it depends on what you need to carry on weekend or sightseeing. It does NOT fit much. It's basically 8X5" & like a larger wallet. It has 6 credit card slots, 2 zip sections for cash/coupons,etc & an open compartment that fits my iPhone 6plus & a small lip product & then i tend to use just my separate small car key on a single key loop. I'm sure you've probably seen the interior of these but if you need a pic, let me know! I hesitated for quite some time before I bought my 2 WOCs but now i love them. I love the crossbody aspect & I think they look sleek & chic....plus i love them as a clutch for evenings. For travel & work, i often bring it & have it inside of a larger totebag so i can just grab the WOC to go out & leave totebag in hotel room. Hope this helps. Do let me know if you get one! I know Dior has some pretty ones too!


----------



## Livia1

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day in Lagoon accented by H silk and cashmere scarf



Love that Lagoon Day!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


Your bag is very pretty, but your scarf, ooh la la! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Your bag is very pretty, but your scarf, ooh la la! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


thank you


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you everyone for sharing! Mine today is the Kooba Jonnie:


----------



## lms910

FLP Daily Battle Zip today! Loving this brand!!!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing! Mine today is the Kooba Jonnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694762


Hadn't seen a Kooba in a long time. Such a great bag!


----------



## Aoifs

Speedy B 30 DE but hand carry today. I keep the strap inside in case I need to go hands free!


----------



## GucciSparkles

Steve Madden large Python tote, I got from Norstrom Rack


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Rogue


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Hadn't seen a Kooba in a long time. Such a great bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Designervintage

Goodmorning!


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Grenat Bolide today.


----------



## Kendie26

Mini/224 size reissue [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Rouge Grenat Bolide today.
> 
> View attachment 3696647



You always have the prettiest,coolest pics & your bolide in that color is my fave![emoji106][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Carried this beauty almost for a week: Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt 


Today I pulled out Rogue in marine


----------



## Wamgurl




----------



## gswpurse

brought my Rebecca minkoff micro regan satchel to the Universal studios.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Dressed in her new twilly and charm


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Mini/224 size reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697239


Another beauty! I love your handbag collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My new Coach Tyler


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> You always have the prettiest,coolest pics & your bolide in that color is my fave![emoji106][emoji8][emoji173]️



Awww, thank you babe, you're too sweet 
I still love that I got this bag in red instead of black. I absolutely love it, the perfect red for me ... still thinking about getting one in black too though


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Mini/224 size reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697239



Mmmm ... red wine & Chanel, two of my favourite things  I swear that Reissue is the cutest!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## lms910

I haven't taken the tags off yet but will be carrying it tomorrow...my Nordstrom Rack (tagged incorrectly) steal of a Kate Spade Tote for $19.97!


----------



## myluvofbags

RuedeNesle said:


> My new Coach Tyler
> View attachment 3697710


This red is amazing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

myluvofbags said:


> This red is amazing!


Hi MLOB!
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> My new Coach Tyler
> View attachment 3697710


What a gorgeous red, RN!
(Every time I look at my new red  Rogue I think of you. [emoji6] )


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> I haven't taken the tags off yet but will be carrying it tomorrow...my Nordstrom Rack (tagged incorrectly) steal of a Kate Spade Tote for $19.97!
> 
> View attachment 3698169


OMG that is awesome!! A "steal" indeed! Well done & I love that color!


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Another beauty! I love your handbag collection.


That's super kind of you. I'm so flattered & i sincerely thank you SEWDimples!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Awww, thank you babe, you're too sweet
> I still love that I got this bag in red instead of black. I absolutely love it, the perfect red for me ... still thinking about getting one in black too though





Livia1 said:


> Mmmm ... red wine & Chanel, two of my favourite things  I swear that Reissue is the cutest!


You def chose my favorite red & I'm so glad you love it & made that decision over black. If it's not still raining like crazy today, you've inspired me to carry my 1 & only red today . Thanks for the 224 , she is a little sweetie (like you!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous red, RN!
> (Every time I look at my new red  Rogue I think of you. [emoji6] )



Hi C!
Thanks!  I'm happy you love your red Rogue!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> You def chose my favorite red & I'm so glad you love it & made that decision over black. If it's not still raining like crazy today, you've inspired me to carry my 1 & only red today . Thanks for the 224 , she is a little sweetie (like you!)


----------



## Mariapia

My nearly 40 year old Speedy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week, bal first in rouge


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nearly 40 year old Speedy.


Love that patina!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Miss Kelly today. Off to the post office


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## 2cello

The snoopy hiding out in that bag is too cute.


----------



## serenityneow

The Row Carry All Tote


----------



## jkss

Louis Vuitton Neverfull


----------



## tatertot

Classic Forest Green Alexander Wang Rocco today


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nearly 40 year old Speedy.



[emoji322][emoji93]Say whaaaaaaaat?!! 40?!!!! That is freaking AMAZING!! I give you standing ovation [emoji122][emoji119]sweetest Mariapia!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Miss Kelly today. Off to the post office
> View attachment 3699385



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji177]If I ever venture into H bags, I'll be blaming you girl!' What a true beauty!!


----------



## tenKrat

Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta. 
Dress by Zara.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047


Great bag! Was that photo taken in Maui? There is a restaurant that I love there which has similar photo op opportunities.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji177]If I ever venture into H bags, I'll be blaming you girl!' What a true beauty!!


Hahaha it will be worth the blame! [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3699447


 I fear the canvas of a herbag so i will just admire yours!


serenityneow said:


> The Row Carry All Tote
> View attachment 3699611


Beautiful colour~


jkss said:


> Louis Vuitton Neverfull


Love your jewelry and the bag ofc


tatertot said:


> Classic Forest Green Alexander Wang Rocco today


Great photo!


Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699915


That leather! So smooshy looking[emoji16]


tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047


What a stunning red! Love how you paired it with that dress colour


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93]Say whaaaaaaaat?!! 40?!!!! That is freaking AMAZING!! I give you standing ovation [emoji122][emoji119]sweetest Mariapia!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]️


Than you, lovely Kendie.


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047


You look GORGEOUS (all of your mods do tenKrat!)...the dress & bag colors are out of this world pretty & look so chic together!


----------



## Mimmy

tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047



Great bag, and outfit, tenKrat! You look beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa today


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047


You and your bag are gorgeous! I love how you have all these pretty colors and/or less common styles of these brands. This BV is so different. I love it! [emoji41]


----------



## cafecreme15

My Hermes Evelyne in blue agate! Also pictured are shoes of the day, Jimmy Choo silver glitter ballet flats.


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag! Was that photo taken in Maui? There is a restaurant that I love there which has similar photo op opportunities.


Hey, @Sparkletastic!  Mahalo, I've been wearing this bag several days straight. Photo was taken in Honolulu. 


Kendie26 said:


> You look GORGEOUS (all of your mods do tenKrat!)...the dress & bag colors are out of this world pretty & look so chic together!


Thank you, @Kendie26! *blush*


Mimmy said:


> Great bag, and outfit, tenKrat! You look beautiful!


Hi, @Mimmy!  Mahalo!  I think just being in beautiful Hawaii makes everyone feel happy and look great. 


carterazo said:


> You and your bag are gorgeous! I love how you have all these pretty colors and/or less common styles of these brands. This BV is so different. I love it! [emoji41]


Thanks, @carterazo!  I love colors almost as much as you do, lol. You have some awesome colorful bags yourself!


----------



## tenKrat

PurseOnFleek said:


> What a stunning red! Love how you paired it with that dress colour


Thank you, @PurseOnFleek!  I think Bottega Veneta makes the best colors.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel reissue (226 size)


----------



## tenKrat

cafecreme15 said:


> My Hermes Evelyne in blue agate! Also pictured are shoes of the day, Jimmy Choo silver glitter ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 3700409


Love your Jimmy Choos!  (I am a ballet flats person.  Heels only on special occasions.)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa today



Beautiful my dear girl, beautiful! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa today


Love this older Mulberry bag!  I will recognize you immediately if we ever cross paths, @ksuromax.  I know your look so well and will spot it straightaway.


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700484


A lovely spring pairing!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Love this older Mulberry bag!  I will recognize you immediately if we ever cross paths, @ksuromax.  I know your look so well and will spot it straightaway.


Lol  
i was thinking the same today actually... some posted snaps/looks would make one easily recognized in the crowd...


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @PurseOnFleek!  I think Bottega Veneta makes the best colors.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Aoifs

Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## cafecreme15

tenKrat said:


> Love your Jimmy Choos!  (I am a ballet flats person.  Heels only on special occasions.)


Thank you! I'm a flats girl as well - heels are just not practical for my day to day life.


----------



## soonergirl

LC LP on vacay.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

soonergirl said:


> LC LP on vacay.
> 
> View attachment 3700578


great picture


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenKrat said:


> Actually yesterday's outfit. Bag in Geranium color by Bottega Veneta.
> Dress by Zara.
> View attachment 3700046
> 
> View attachment 3700047


this is so beautiful, and i love this color. what's the style of this bag?


----------



## TraGiv

Tory Burch Perry Tote & Pallas BB


----------



## Livia1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, bal first in rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699353



Beautiful!


----------



## Livia1

cafecreme15 said:


> My Hermes Evelyne in blue agate! Also pictured are shoes of the day, Jimmy Choo silver glitter ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 3700409



Love this blue!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700484



*Swoon*
So pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

My exquisite deep blue Africa leather Massaccesi Selene midi purse!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Livia1 said:


> Love this blue!


Thank you! It is really a chameleon and ranges from a darker, almost light navy blue to a brighter more vibrant blue.


----------



## cafecreme15

southernbelle43 said:


> My exquisite deep blue Africa leather Massaccesi Selene midi purse!!!
> View attachment 3700685


Wow, the color and shine on this bag are magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

Aoifs said:


> Gucci Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 3700545


Ahhhh, such another phenomenal classic RED BEAUTY!!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> *Swoon*
> So pretty!


Thanks much dear friend...i think she's super pretty too ...stared all day at her


----------



## eggtartapproved

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nearly 40 year old Speedy.


That's amazing! She looks great! Mine's only 20 years old


----------



## tenKrat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is so beautiful, and i love this color. what's the style of this bag?


Funny, there is no proper name for it, and it doesn't currently appear on the Bottega Veneta web site.  It's called "shoulder bag in Geranium intrecciato nappa with Scales details".  If you Google that, then it will show up.  The bag is from the Cruise 2017 Collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, the color and shine on this bag are magnificent!



Its beauty simply cannot be captured in a photo.  I have not carried anything else since it arrived.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## jules 8

Marc Jacobs Little Ukita


----------



## Aoifs

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh, such another phenomenal classic RED BEAUTY!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Agreed. Such a nice shade of red! I think the right shade of red is as versatile as a neutral! [emoji8]


----------



## tatertot

It is such a beautiful and sunny day that I was inspired to break out my Balenciaga Mangue Work


----------



## Sparksw10

bluuntley said:


> Alexander Wang Rockie in latte with rose gold hw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691643



Love this!! I have the black with rose gold. Good choice!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparksw10

I love seeing all these beautiful bags! I felt inspired to share mine now too! My Celine nano [emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

tatertot said:


> It is such a beautiful and sunny day that I was inspired to break out my Balenciaga Mangue Work
> View attachment 3702263


I drool every time I see this one...


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Besace Rosebery. Storms predicated later today, so busted out the damier ebene.


----------



## maris.crane

Chloe Edith Satchel in Red


----------



## Kendie26

Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3702398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing all these beautiful bags! I felt inspired to share mine now too! My Celine nano [emoji7]



[emoji177][emoji7][emoji93]love Celine luggage bags & your side  gusset /wing color is incredible!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cafecreme15 said:


> My Hermes Evelyne in blue agate! Also pictured are shoes of the day, Jimmy Choo silver glitter ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 3700409


Love Bleu Agate! Its classic like black without being black hehe


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue (226 size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700484


Gorgeous colour and bag Kendie [emoji106] [emoji173] 


soonergirl said:


> LC LP on vacay.
> 
> View attachment 3700578


Definitely a great travel bag i need to add a LC backpack to my bag collection


ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Another BV with a gorgeous colour


Sparksw10 said:


> View attachment 3702398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing all these beautiful bags! I felt inspired to share mine now too! My Celine nano [emoji7]


This celine nano is perfect love the trio of colours!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Still using miss kelly this week but wanted to share the pink vibes i have been loving lately!


----------



## ksuromax

It's been a busy day today...
BV Cabat in the daytime for business, and BV Pillow in the evening ... i am biased


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love Bleu Agate! Its classic like black without being black hehe


Yes, exactly! That's why I love it too  Definitely one of the more interesting neutrals, in my opinion!


----------



## tatertot

klynneann said:


> I drool every time I see this one...



Thank you so much, Klynneann[emoji8] It's one of my "lifers" for sure and only gets better the more it's carried[emoji169]


----------



## Sparksw10

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji177][emoji7][emoji93]love Celine luggage bags & your side  gusset /wing color is incredible!!



Thank you!!! I cant stop carrying this one now! These colors are stunning! I love how bright the wings are [emoji7]


----------



## Sparksw10

[QUOTE="

This celine nano is perfect love the trio of colours![/QUOTE]

Thank you!! Its the perfect combination for warmer weather [emoji7]


----------



## liz_

My LV PSM [emoji178]


----------



## BlueCherry

klynneann said:


> I drool every time I see this one...



klynneann where have you been? [emoji23] last seen in the Fendi forum chatting about BTW bags ages ago...


----------



## klynneann

BigCherry said:


> klynneann where have you been? [emoji23] last seen in the Fendi forum chatting about BTW bags ages ago...


Hi BigCherry!!    Ugh, when the "new format" of the forum went live, I lost a lot of my thread subscriptions, and then a couple months ago I accidentally erased all of the ones that still remained lol.  In general, I haven't been on as much as I used to, and when I am on I'm stuck in the Hermes scarves thread (so much for the* PURSE*forum lol) but I will try to pop into Fendi a bit more.  Hope you've been well!  Will post my BOTD soon...


----------



## BarbaraKE

A dreary day here - grey and overcast. Perfect for my python Brahmin.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ￼


----------



## BlueCherry

klynneann said:


> Hi BigCherry!!    Ugh, when the "new format" of the forum went live, I lost a lot of my thread subscriptions, and then a couple months ago I accidentally erased all of the ones that still remained lol.  In general, I haven't been on as much as I used to, and when I am on I'm stuck in the Hermes scarves thread (so much for the* PURSE*forum lol) but I will try to pop into Fendi a bit more.  Hope you've been well!  Will post my BOTD soon...



I'm great, thanks for asking. Oh how annoying for you to lose all your threads. Now Hermes scarves sound interesting.... [emoji23]. I'm more in Céline than Fendi myself these days but still like to pop back there. 

This thread is great though - bag candy from every brand, mod shots, arm candy, shoe candy... what more could one want.

Looking forward to seeing your BOTD [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Still using miss kelly this week but wanted to share the pink vibes i have been loving lately!
> View attachment 3702546


So dreamy beautiful...i think it's my fave of yours dear! I thought of you yesterday...i was in a store that had this cute little blank notebook with "On Fleek" written on the front of it!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> It's been a busy day today...
> BV Cabat in the daytime for business, and BV Pillow in the evening ... i am biased


Your "being biased" works like a charm for you dear BV Queenie!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kendie26 said:


> So dreamy beautiful...i think it's my fave of yours dear! I thought of you yesterday...i was in a store that had this cute little blank notebook with "On Fleek" written on the front of it!


Hahaha how awesome! 
Thankyou for your kind words Kendie~[emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ksuromax said:


> It's been a busy day today...
> BV Cabat in the daytime for business, and BV Pillow in the evening ... i am biased


Love the laduree charm and those BV shoes look comfy!


liz_ said:


> My LV PSM [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702812


I am thinking to buy a O case the colour of yours is divine [emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My mismatched Fendi Mini Peekaboo bag and Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid bag strap with crocheted unicorn bag charm! Love wearing it casually [emoji7]



View attachment 3703333


----------



## Kendie26

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My mismatched Fendi Mini Peekaboo bag and Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid bag strap with crocheted unicorn bag charm! Love wearing it casually [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3703331
> 
> View attachment 3703333


I LOVE it...it looks great this way & looks awesome on you! I had to do a double take though because I thought you were my friend @BigCherry as I believe she has this exact bag (her avatar too!)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE it...it looks great this way & looks awesome on you! I had to do a double take though because I thought you were my friend @BigCherry as I believe she has this exact bag (her avatar too!)



Thanks Kendie! [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ it too! She's my current favorite. I don't see a lot (or not even one yet) in our area. Your friend BigCherry's bag looks so put together with the original strap on. I just bought mine pre-loved without the strap so I made a way to turn it into a shoulder bag which I badly needed. I also [emoji173]️ my unicorn bag charm! Was made by a 15-year old girl [emoji4]

Btw, does the 2nd picture open when you click the link? When I click it on an Android device, it won't open. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow and flats


----------



## BlueCherry

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My mismatched Fendi Mini Peekaboo bag and Rebecca Minkoff Mini Cupid bag strap with crocheted unicorn bag charm! Love wearing it casually [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3703331
> 
> View attachment 3703333





Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE it...it looks great this way & looks awesome on you! I had to do a double take though because I thought you were my friend @BigCherry as I believe she has this exact bag (her avatar too!)



Ha ha ladies I love that mismatched Fendi look for the casual vibe. I have the mini with silver hardware Kendie but my bag looks much smaller...... unless my girth has doubled in size rather [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

My new Céline box bag out in the wild in County Galway, Ireland


----------



## MsModernShopper

Saffiano tote and key pouch riding shotgun today!


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## Dmurphy1

tatertot said:


> It is such a beautiful and sunny day that I was inspired to break out my Balenciaga Mangue Work
> View attachment 3702263


Beautiful bag, leather looks amazing !!!!


----------



## Kendie26

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks Kendie! [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ it too! She's my current favorite. I don't see a lot (or not even one yet) in our area. Your friend BigCherry's bag looks so put together with the original strap on. I just bought mine pre-loved without the strap so I made a way to turn it into a shoulder bag which I badly needed. I also [emoji173]️ my unicorn bag charm! Was made by a 15-year old girl [emoji4]
> 
> Btw, does the 2nd picture open when you click the link? When I click it on an Android device, it won't open. Anyway, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3703354


Looks really great....I'm a neutral color lover/obsessor so your color is perfection....i just see the 1 pic posted ( but it came thru great)


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3703604
> 
> 
> My new Céline box bag out in the wild in County Galway, Ireland


Ooooooooo WOW/ YAY GIRL YAY!!! I knew you were thinking of this &/or this GORGEOUS color....MAJOR LOVE LOVE LOVE>..Congrats!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooooo WOW/ YAY GIRL YAY!!! I knew you were thinking of this &/or this GORGEOUS color....MAJOR LOVE LOVE LOVE>..Congrats!!!



Thank you Kendie, your enthusiasm for all bags is so infectious. I love this colour too [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

It's a Toy Story  and Despicable Me kind of day...TGIF [emoji1]


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> It's a Toy Story  and Despicable Me kind of day...TGIF [emoji1]
> View attachment 3703959


I haven't seen purse posts from you in ages. But always love all your purses through


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> I haven't seen purse posts from you in ages. But always love all your purses through


Hello [emoji1] I fell off the face of TPF earth for awhile due to personal struggles. I'm finally getting back on my feet again & so happy to be back with my TPF family. I sure missed everyone


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Hello [emoji1] I fell off the face of TPF earth for awhile due to personal struggles. I'm finally getting back on my feet again & so happy to be back with my TPF family. I sure missed everyone


I'm sorry to hear about some negative things happening in your life  but glad that you are back and hopefully doing much better


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about some negative things happening in your life  but glad that you are back and hopefully doing much better


Thank you so much [emoji173]


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Hello [emoji1] I fell off the face of TPF earth for awhile due to personal struggles. I'm finally getting back on my feet again & so happy to be back with my TPF family. I sure missed everyone


Welcome back friend....have def missed you & your fun, creative bags! Good for you....struggles make us stronger!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Welcome back friend....have def missed you & your fun, creative bags! Good for you....struggles make us stronger!!


Thank you my dear [emoji1] I really appreciate the kind words and warm welcome.


----------



## Stansy

On my way to meet a friend for breakfast.


----------



## Scully Piper

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3704581
> 
> 
> On my way to meet a friend for breakfast.


Love that shade of blue!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb and shw.


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb and shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704674


That is a pretty color


----------



## Aoifs

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3703604
> 
> 
> My new Céline box bag out in the wild in County Galway, Ireland



Hi fellow Galway Girl [emoji12] 

Been rocking this lady since I got her last week. Love the slouchy leather.


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> Hi fellow Galway Girl [emoji12]
> 
> Been rocking this lady since I got her last week. Love the slouchy leather.
> 
> View attachment 3704838



Hi @Aoifs

I'm only visiting Killimor, Galway, with my ex husband and Mum to see his family. Lovely place. Where are you based? Love the Disco bag [emoji4]


----------



## Belgian22

Breadnbrie said:


> My new baby, the Gucci soho disco in rose beige!



Love the bag! Can I also ask what brand is your cardigan? Looks so warm!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb and shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704674


Ooooo wow, that's really really pretty Sparkle! I don't recall seeing this one of yours. I've been "dabbling my toe" in Dior lately out of curiousity & I recently caved when a lovely Dior makeup artist stopped me in Nordstrom & made me a convert


----------



## Kendie26

My only Valentino (glamlock)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo wow, that's really really pretty Sparkle! I don't recall seeing this one of yours. I've been "dabbling my toe" in Dior lately out of curiousity & I recently caved when a lovely Dior makeup artist stopped me in Nordstrom & made me a convert


 Thanks Kendie!

I looove Dior (well not this season so much. lol!). And I love my Miss Diors as much as I love my Chanels. I have to stop myself from buying more. LOL!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My only Valentino (glamlock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705061



I love this bag and have missed is sooooo much [emoji23][emoji23]. If I didn't have the Givenchy obsedia crossbody mini I would buy this one in a heartbeat [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Friend's baby shower with my Speedy 20


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Favorite. Just took the plastic off the plate [emoji51]


----------



## Scully Piper

Betsey Johnson today [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I love this bag and have missed is sooooo much [emoji23][emoji23]. If I didn't have the Givenchy obsedia crossbody mini I would buy this one in a heartbeat [emoji173]️


Oh I'll have to google this givenchy bag you mention as I'm not familiar w/ givenchy.  I do think the Glamlocks are super chic & very well made. I can totally see you w/ one in the future knowing what I know about your amazing style my dear!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oh I'll have to google this givenchy bag you mention as I'm not familiar w/ givenchy.  I do think the Glamlocks are super chic & very well made. I can totally see you w/ one in the future knowing what I know about your amazing style my dear!



Thank you [emoji4] It's this little one here, I would struggle to choose between them if I didn't already have this one.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Thank you [emoji4] It's this little one here, I would struggle to choose between them if I didn't already have this one.
> 
> View attachment 3705627


So COOL!! I dig that clasp!! Thanks for posting sweet BigCherry! I need your blue O case!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Kendie26 said:


> So COOL!! I dig that clasp!! Thanks for posting sweet BigCherry! I need your blue O case!! Xoxoxo


@BigCherry ha, how embarrassing....again w/ my fat fingers on iPad meant to use the red heart emoji & NOT the ?mark emoji right next to the heart! I suck.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> So COOL!! I dig that clasp!! Thanks for posting sweet BigCherry! I need your blue O case!! Xoxoxo



You're welcome but I bet I still buy a glamlock like yours - unless you fancy a swap for the o case [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I bought it new off an IG reseller because I just had to have that colour and it's totally perfect unlike my latest ones ... think it's 2015 bright blue 



Kendie26 said:


> @BigCherry ha, how embarrassing....again w/ my fat fingers on iPad meant to use the red heart emoji & NOT the ?mark emoji right next to the heart! I suck.


 [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> You're welcome but I bet I still buy a glamlock like yours - unless you fancy a swap for the o case [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I bought it new off an IG reseller because I just had to have that colour and it's totally perfect unlike my latest ones ... think it's 2015 bright blue
> 
> [emoji23]


HA! That's a tempting thought! I also have a 2015 chanel SLG in bright blue..it's the 3 section card holder/coin purse & I LOVE that color BIGTIME. It was the very first bright blue purchase i made (& I have never ever been a typically "blue lover" like most people but now I'm obsessed w/ it...go figure!) You must let me know WHEN you choose your Glamlock!


----------



## Prada_Princess

BarbaraKE said:


> A dreary day here - grey and overcast. Perfect for my python Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


The python brightens up the day [emoji216][emoji216][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Prada_Princess

GucciSparkles said:


> Steve Madden large Python tote, I got from Norstrom Rack


Is it genuine python? Any pics?

I am wearing my Bayswater.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> HA! That's a tempting thought! I also have a 2015 chanel SLG in bright blue..it's the 3 section card holder/coin purse & I LOVE that color BIGTIME. It was the very first bright blue purchase i made (& I have never ever been a typically "blue lover" like most people but now I'm obsessed w/ it...go figure!) You must let me know WHEN you choose your Glamlock!



I love blue, have so many blue things they all clash now. I will let you know of course [emoji23]


----------



## maris.crane

Gucci Soho Disco bag, Rose Beige


----------



## lms910

Rainy day so busting out grandma's vintage Fendi over my growing baby bump!


----------



## lms910

A little closer look!


----------



## Aoifs

BigCherry said:


> Hi @Aoifs
> 
> I'm only visiting Killimor, Galway, with my ex husband and Mum to see his family. Lovely place. Where are you based? Love the Disco bag [emoji4]



I live in Dublin but I'm from near Galway city. How lovely that you and your ex are still close. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## liz_

Using my LV PSM again such a great little bag.


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Rainy day so busting out grandma's vintage Fendi over my growing baby bump!
> View attachment 3705850



Awesome!! Looks great & very happy about your bump[emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Isabelle is my brewery companion today. [emoji173]️ [emoji482]


----------



## Kendie26

Red today [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Red today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705989


Great combo. I love that shade of red with the black and white.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Red today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705989


Gorgeous. I love your pretty Chanel with a casual T!


BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Classic Isabelle is my brewery companion today. [emoji173]️ [emoji482]
> View attachment 3705987


So cute!  This is a great casual pop of color.


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Great combo. I love that shade of red with the black and white.





Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous. I love your pretty Chanel with a casual T!
> 
> So cute!  This is a great casual pop of color.


Thanks Lovelies! It took me forever & a day to find a red bag that i adore this much


----------



## Breadnbrie

Belgian22 said:


> Love the bag! Can I also ask what brand is your cardigan? Looks so warm!


Thanks! The cardigan is aritzia's Wilfred free Abel sweater  it is very warm!


----------



## Breadnbrie

One from last week. YSL large monogram envelope.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> One from last week. YSL large monogram envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706237


Woot, there SHE is!! Have missed your killer mods. You ALWAYS look so chic head to toe! This bag is beautiful & I hope you are loving it!


----------



## Molly0

Legacy leather Coach.


----------



## myluvofbags

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3706761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy leather Coach.


Love Coach Legacy leather!


----------



## Molly0

myluvofbags said:


> Love Coach Legacy leather!


I agree. It's always a keeper.


----------



## Stansy

Dressed up my Signet


----------



## FancyPants77

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3706822
> 
> 
> Dressed up my Signet



Gorgeous shade of blue. Great picture!


----------



## SimplyB

Heading out for a quick bite with my Chanel Medallion tote.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> Woot, there SHE is!! Have missed your killer mods. You ALWAYS look so chic head to toe! This bag is beautiful & I hope you are loving it!


Aw thank you dear Kendie, you made me blush! I do love this bag! It's the perfect shade of charcoal I'd been searching for for a long time. I love your red baby as well- I know how long you've waited for it!! A long wait does make the final acquisition much sweeter


----------



## maris.crane

Alexander Wang Diego joined me today at work after the long weekend


----------



## CClovesbags

Mother's present from my generous mother in law. I'm surprised this bag is not as popular as the neverfull (I have both) and this bag is made in Italy and full leather.... just beautiful!!!
Tiffany & Co. shopper tote


----------



## Pmrbfay

My pre-loved Cabas Mezzo driving the grocery cart for goodies for a girls weekend. (Yes, that is red wine for the home made sangrias [emoji4])


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## bry_dee

This Alexander McQueen De Manta Tote Bag. Looking like a perverse version of Flubber or the Pokémon Ditto LOL


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach striped Borough
> View attachment 3708140


Wow [emoji16] i love this one out of all the Borough bags I've  seen


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Wow [emoji16] i love this one out of all the Borough bags I've  seen


Thank you!


----------



## Aoifs

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's present from my generous mother in law. I'm surprised this bag is not as popular as the neverfull (I have both) and this bag is made in Italy and full leather.... just beautiful!!!
> Tiffany & Co. shopper tote
> View attachment 3707777


Love the colour! I was tempted by their round coin purse but not sure if Tiffanys here sells their leather goods.


----------



## CClovesbags

Aoifs said:


> Love the colour! I was tempted by their round coin purse but not sure if Tiffanys here sells their leather goods.



You could probably order it online maybe?
Their slgs are super well made. I was thinking about getting their card case [emoji4]


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Looping GM today.


----------



## ksuromax

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's present from my generous mother in law. I'm surprised this bag is not as popular as the neverfull (I have both) and this bag is made in Italy and full leather.... just beautiful!!!
> Tiffany & Co. shopper tote
> View attachment 3707777


It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach striped Borough
> View attachment 3708140


What a beauty!!!!! Perfect summer bag!!


----------



## maris.crane

Stella McCartney navy & SHW Falabella (small?)


----------



## Yoshi1296

PS1 today!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3708734


----------



## SimplyB

carterazo said:


> Coach striped Borough
> View attachment 3708140



Beautiful Borough! It's the "one that got away" for me...


----------



## verasofia

Currently carrying my Givenchy Nightingale (the old model). Not in a very summery color, but still one of my favorite bags!


----------



## aundria17

Opinions please. What do you all think of this bag ?? It's dolce and gabanna miss Sicily bag.  I just received it today. I really like the bag but am curious how others feel about it. I know it's not a super trendy bag but I think it's timeless any thoughts ??


----------



## fightthesunrise

I think it's beautiful! And the hand strap is TDF!! Congrats! [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

SimplyB said:


> Beautiful Borough! It's the "one that got away" for me...


Thank you! 
Hopefully you can find one in the future.


----------



## Kaoli

My red beauty


----------



## meowmix318

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3708961
> View attachment 3708962
> 
> Opinions please. What do you all think of this bag ?? It's dolce and gabanna miss Sicily bag.  I just received it today. I really like the bag but am curious how others feel about it. I know it's not a super trendy bag but I think it's timeless any thoughts ??


I think it is lovely. Black bags are always classy and perfect with any outfit. My go to bag is a black bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 3709231
> 
> 
> My red beauty


THE best, or 1 of the very best, reds EVER (imho)!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3708961
> View attachment 3708962
> 
> Opinions please. What do you all think of this bag ?? It's dolce and gabanna miss Sicily bag.  I just received it today. I really like the bag but am curious how others feel about it. I know it's not a super trendy bag but I think it's timeless any thoughts ??


I've never had the pleasure of seeing a D&G miss Sicily in person but have seen many pics & I think it's 1 hellova gorgeous bag...very classic to me but w/ an awesome edge/twist to it w/ your colorful top handle/strap. Hope you enjoy her! Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's present from my generous mother in law. I'm surprised this bag is not as popular as the neverfull (I have both) and this bag is made in Italy and full leather.... just beautiful!!!
> Tiffany & Co. shopper tote
> View attachment 3707777


WOW, Congrats CClovesbags!! What a thoughtful gift ...well-deserved, no doubt! That color is strikingly beautiful...big LOVE!


----------



## Molly0

Black & White tote today with my white jeans.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3708961
> View attachment 3708962
> 
> Opinions please. What do you all think of this bag ?? It's dolce and gabanna miss Sicily bag.  I just received it today. I really like the bag but am curious how others feel about it. I know it's not a super trendy bag but I think it's timeless any thoughts ??


you're the only one who has to like it it has a timeless shape and the handle gives it interest. can you change the handle later on? that's the only part that could date it imo


----------



## aundria17

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you're the only one who has to like it[emoji2] it has a timeless shape and the handle gives it interest. can you change the handle later on? that's the only part that could date it imo


It's not removable but that's part that I like since it's just a little different   thanks for your reply [emoji1]


----------



## Molly0

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3708961
> View attachment 3708962
> 
> Opinions please. What do you all think of this bag ?? It's dolce and gabanna miss Sicily bag.  I just received it today. I really like the bag but am curious how others feel about it. I know it's not a super trendy bag but I think it's timeless any thoughts ??


So striking!  Love it!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Liebeskind Baraka


----------



## liz_

Chanel cc box tote


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710200



Gorgeous red color!


----------



## carterazo

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous red color!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710200


 She _is_ BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
I hope you had a happy birthday!


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710200



Beautiful bag, carterazo! The red really pops!


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710200



Stunning bag @carterazo, really like the stitching and hardware too. Makes me want a red bag [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue satchel in red. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3710200



Another PERFECT RED!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Amazing Rouge![emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel So Black WOC


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710394


what a cool blouse, K!!! 
love them together!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> what a cool blouse, K!!!
> love them together!


Thanks Love.....it's very casual (tunic is by "Lucky" brand) Happy Friday dearest


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful bag, carterazo! The red really pops!


Yes. [emoji41]  Thank you! 


BigCherry said:


> Stunning bag @carterazo, really like the stitching and hardware too. Makes me want a red bag [emoji4]


Thanks! I almost didn't get it because of the contrast stitching, but I love the color and hardware to much to pass it up. [emoji6] 


Kendie26 said:


> Another PERFECT RED!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️Amazing Rouge![emoji322]


Thanks!  I love this red!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> She _is_ BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
> I hope you had a happy birthday![emoji2]


Thanks RN!  I did. [emoji41]


----------



## maris.crane

Givenchy Micro Nightingale in Black


----------



## Molly0

Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.


----------



## bakeacookie

Herbag!


----------



## Mimmy

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.



This is lovely, Molly0! Your daughter is very talented.


----------



## FancyPants77

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.



Your daughter is so talented. She did a fantastic job. It looks absolutely beautiful. I saw a LV speedy that was painted with Disney characters one time and I have always adored when artists put a special touch on purses. It makes the bag so much more special


----------



## meowmix318

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.


Beautiful and gives an old purse new life. Is it the same design on the other side?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.



That is gorgeous! Your daughter did a great job! What kind of paint did she use?


----------



## Molly0

Mimmy said:


> This is lovely, Molly0! Your daughter is very talented.


Thank you!


FancyPants77 said:


> Your daughter is so talented. She did a fantastic job. It looks absolutely beautiful. I saw a LV speedy that was painted with Disney characters one time and I have always adored when artists put a special touch on purses. It makes the bag so much more special


Thank you !  I'll pass the compliments on to her.


----------



## Molly0

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful and gives an old purse new life. Is it the same design on the other side?


No. Totally different on the other side 
See below.


----------



## Molly0

Yoshi1296 said:


> That is gorgeous! Your daughter did a great job! What kind of paint did she use?


She used acrylics then painted on some type of setting coat.


----------



## Esquared72

Studded Coach Edie


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga



I love this one! A classic with an edge with the chameleon hardware... [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## meowmix318

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3711104
> 
> No. Totally different on the other side
> See below.


I love both sides


----------



## bakeacookie

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3711104
> 
> No. Totally different on the other side
> See below.



This side is my favorite!

You have a very talented daughter !


----------



## Yoshi1296

Molly0 said:


> She used acrylics then painted on some type of setting coat.



Cool! I had a feeling it was acrylic. She did a great job!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Mariska backpack today


----------



## jcnc

Last day out with just DH! Scheduled to have my first baby tomorrow.
So enjoying my Kate Spade Newbury Felix


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.


Your daughter certainly is very talented[emoji4]


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3710642
> 
> 
> Herbag!


Love this bag! Never tired to see it


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel So Black WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710394


Beautiful Chanel piece as always Kendie ~


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


Love this Bal and the scarf too


liz_ said:


> Chanel cc box tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710161


IMO, super lux version of a neverfull. I love this tote!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Havent been on TPF in a few days so had a lot of bags to catch up on in this thread. All beautiful of course.
I am using my Kelly 28 this weekend with her new Rodeo PM [emoji1]


----------



## meowmix318

jcnc said:


> View attachment 3711733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last day out with just DH! Scheduled to have my first baby tomorrow.
> So enjoying my Kate Spade Newbury Felix



How exciting and happy for the new addition to your family 

Also love the bag charm


----------



## jules 8




----------



## jcnc

jules 8 said:


> View attachment 3711937


One of my all time favorite


----------



## jules 8

jcnc said:


> One of my all time favorite


 yes, she's one of my favorites as well


----------



## Breadnbrie

I stuck with my soho disco and neverfulls this week! My LV Caissa hobo had a hardware defect, so I just traded it in for another trusty Neverfull and a wallet! Been meaning to get another NF in the ebene anyway. I also repurposed the unused pochettes to hold my everyday stuff.


----------



## kiss_p

Large Fendi Chef Satchel


----------



## StylishMD

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3710642
> 
> 
> Herbag!


Beautiful bag! Could you please share details on the luggage tag with the London landmarks please?


----------



## bakeacookie

StylishMD said:


> Beautiful bag! Could you please share details on the luggage tag with the London landmarks please?



It's by a brand called Under Cover. They use recycled leather and it's made in England. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3710637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very old & beat up Bolide that my very talented daughter painted up for me.



[emoji322][emoji119][emoji173]️whoa! Truly spectacular & how creative! So glad you posted this baby![emoji4][emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Havent been on TPF in a few days so had a lot of bags to catch up on in this thread. All beautiful of course.
> I am using my Kelly 28 this weekend with her new Rodeo PM [emoji1]
> View attachment 3711755
> View attachment 3711756


THIS is def 1 of (if not my #1) favorite H bags....I just LOVE LOVE LOVE it. So beautiful PoF (& I did chuckle how you posted it in other thread by mistake


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> I stuck with my soho disco and neverfulls this week! My LV Caissa hobo had a hardware defect, so I just traded it in for another trusty Neverfull and a wallet! Been meaning to get another NF in the ebene anyway. I also repurposed the unused pochettes to hold my everyday stuff.
> View attachment 3712173
> 
> View attachment 3712174
> View attachment 3712175
> 
> View attachment 3712176
> View attachment 3712177
> View attachment 3712178


You always look so amazing BnB!!!! I totally love your entire ensembles....congrats on your newest NF. Oh, & sorry if this is weird to say but you have gorgeous lips too!!


----------



## anis azmi

Looking for sport shoe with my brother with Prada!


----------



## Phiomega

Shopping from my own collection --- Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise satchel from 2014 in classic white.... 


It matches my new white mules and looks very nice against army green shirt!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji119][emoji173]️whoa! Truly spectacular & how creative! So glad you posted this baby![emoji4][emoji106][emoji173]️


Thanks!  She's great with a paint brush alright. She got ahold of a gorgeous vintage leather jacket and painted white peony's and some french lettering across the back. She has had so many people wanting to buy it from her  that it's crazy!  I try and encourage her to think about doing some pieces to sell but she only wants to do it for her own enjoyment. Can't argue with an 18 year old, I guess.


----------



## Molly0

Phillip Lim today


----------



## carterazo

meowmix318 said:


> I love both sides


Me too!


----------



## carterazo

bakeacookie said:


> It's by a brand called Under Cover. They use recycled leather and it's made in England. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3712369
> 
> View attachment 3712370


Love this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  She's great with a paint brush alright. She got ahold of a gorgeous vintage leather jacket and painted white peony's and some french lettering across the back. She has had so many people wanting to buy it from her  that it's crazy!  I try and encourage her to think about doing some pieces to sell but she only wants to do it for her own enjoyment. Can't argue with an 18 year old, I guess.


Yes she is....wonderfully talented you DD! Please tell her she has a fan club here on tPF!! I also like your P. Lim bag!


----------



## Mimmy

Herbag with Petit h, dolphin charm.


----------



## FancyPants77

Using my beautiful twice today . It's funny- out of all of my luxury bags the simplest one turned out to be my most used. Comfortable strap, holds a lot, wears well. Such a great piece. I wish LV didn't discontinue it because I would've loved to buy it in more colors.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FancyPants77 said:


> View attachment 3713080
> View attachment 3713081
> 
> 
> Using my beautiful twice today . It's funny- out of all of my luxury bags the simplest one turned out to be my most used. Comfortable strap, holds a lot, wears well. Such a great piece. I wish LV didn't discontinue it because I would've loved to buy it in more colors.


i thought this was my pic when i saw it, lol... we're bag twins. this bag is seriously the greatest i got in in black and red/mono before they discontinued them


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PurseOnFleek said:


> Havent been on TPF in a few days so had a lot of bags to catch up on in this thread. All beautiful of course.
> I am using my Kelly 28 this weekend with her new Rodeo PM [emoji1]
> View attachment 3711755
> View attachment 3711756


this is so beautiful. i love the kelly bags in size 28.


----------



## FancyPants77

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i thought this was my pic when i saw it, lol... we're bag twins. this bag is seriously the greatest i got in in black and red/mono before they discontinued them



Haha! Nice! This bag truly is great. The red/mono is gorgeous!! So glad we got them when they were still available


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is so beautiful. i love the kelly bags in size 28.


Thankyou for your kind words [emoji179]


----------



## bry_dee

An oldie but still a goodie. A YSL Odeon in crushed patent leather


----------



## Zoe C

I'm addicted to this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Herbag with Petit h, dolphin charm.
> View attachment 3713055


So beautiful Mimmy!! You take the best pics!! Hey, you know what would also look nice sitting next to her>? "Frimmy!"(just kidding....you know i couldn't resis!)


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> So beautiful Mimmy!! You take the best pics!! Hey, you know what would also look nice sitting next to her>? "Frimmy!"(just kidding....you know i couldn't resis!)



Lol! If only I could have put Frimmy in the photo, it would have been perfect! [emoji7] Thanks, Kendie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My PM and I waiting for our Poke order. We are hungry!


----------



## Esquared72

Alexander Wang Donna hobo in English Green


----------



## jklover

Eva is out today


----------



## jax818

Oops!  Totally posted this in the wrong forum.  Here is my ps1 pouch.  Perfect casual crossbody when handing out with my toddler.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Never a dull moment with this beauty


----------



## tenKrat

His and hers Bottega Venetas---cervo messenger and my BV cervo Loop in Desert Rose


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> His and hers Bottega Venetas---cervo messenger and my BV cervo Loop in Desert Rose
> 
> View attachment 3713944


Such a lovely pair.


----------



## Scully Piper

Running around with my Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde bag and Take the Cake wristlet as a wallet [emoji16]


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, Congrats CClovesbags!! What a thoughtful gift ...well-deserved, no doubt! That color is strikingly beautiful...big LOVE!


 
You are very kind. Thank you, dear. [emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

eehlers said:


> Alexander Wang Donna hobo in English Green
> View attachment 3713703


Leather looks yummilicious!!!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> His and hers Bottega Venetas---cervo messenger and my BV cervo Loop in Desert Rose
> 
> View attachment 3713944


Mr and Mrs BV   that's what i call a perfect couple!!


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> Running around with my Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde bag and Take the Cake wristlet as a wallet [emoji16]
> View attachment 3714056


 it's fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Canard


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Scully Piper said:


> Running around with my Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde bag and Take the Cake wristlet as a wallet [emoji16]
> View attachment 3714056


so cute, love this!


----------



## Molly0

Little Vintage Red Chanel


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying Kate Spade Orchard Street Arla that I just bought in oyster blue.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style Sunday morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And yesterday morning something smaller & different! Going out with my Michael Kors Leather Ava small crossbody in black with GHW! It was way too early to take a pic in the car!  And I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet with this crazy weather!


----------



## FancyPants77

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style Sunday morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line!
> View attachment 3714821



These are works of art so continue to store away! Haha . Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FancyPants77

lovlouisvuitton said:


> And yesterday morning something smaller & different! Going out with my Michael Kors Leather Ava small crossbody in black with GHW! It was way too early to take a pic in the car!  And I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet with this crazy weather!
> 
> View attachment 3714822



Love it! I have a few Michael kors (mini quilted selmas) and I adore them for amusement parks, rainy days and simple outfits


----------



## FancyPants77

Glttglam said:


> Carrying Kate Spade Orchard Street Arla that I just bought in oyster blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714817



This color is terrific!!! . What a beauty!


----------



## Scully Piper

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so cute, love this![emoji2]


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> it's fabulous!!!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Glttglam

FancyPants77 said:


> This color is terrific!!! . What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

Louis Vuitton Lockme II BB in noir overlooking the marina in Monte Carlo.


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in red today


----------



## StylishMD

bakeacookie said:


> It's by a brand called Under Cover. They use recycled leather and it's made in England. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3712369
> 
> View attachment 3712370


Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Pessie

Choc darwin bayswater


----------



## bry_dee

It's officially the start of the rainy season from our side of the globe. Used this Gucci canvas tote today. I love the silver hardware in the middle, which I usually see in Gucci hobo bags.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week, chanel clutch with chain


----------



## serenityneow

Nina Ricci medium arc in navy for an early summer vacay in England.  She's proving to be a very good travel companion.


----------



## Sparkletastic

serenityneow said:


> Nina Ricci medium arc in navy for an early summer vacay in England.  She's proving to be a very good travel companion.
> View attachment 3715767


 I love all your choices. You have a very thoughtful collection.


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Choc darwin bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3715471


It's dreamy!!!!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> It's dreamy!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

Balenciaga Papier A4 mini tote. 

It's a scorcher today! [emoji295]️


----------



## serenityneow

Sparkletastic said:


> I love all your choices. You have a very thoughtful collection.



Thank you, Sparkletastic!


----------



## GucciSparkles

Prada_Princess said:


> Is it genuine python? Any pics?
> 
> I am wearing my Bayswater.


D


Prada_Princess said:


> Is it genuine python? Any pics?
> 
> I am wearing my Bayswater.


don't think it's genuine Python but it was $50 at Nordstrom Rack and it's my favorite work bag. It's huge. Sorry for the late and bad pic


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Zoe C said:


> I'm addicted to this bag!
> View attachment 3713390


Love the hardware[emoji173] 


Addicted to bags said:


> My PM and I waiting for our Poke order. We are hungry!
> 
> View attachment 3713686


Stunning bag. I am considering the pink empreinte version but was told empreinte isnt as popular so am a bit worried whether will hold value as well (i am bag bipolar so i try to buy bags that hold value well)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Scully Piper said:


> Running around with my Kate Spade All Typed Up Clyde bag and Take the Cake wristlet as a wallet [emoji16]
> View attachment 3714056


Both are so cute!


----------



## liz_

Used my LV neverfull today it's such a carefree bag.,


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in red


----------



## EJsMommy1

On the go with my Caviar WOC with GHW!


----------



## Scully Piper

PurseOnFleek said:


> Both are so cute!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716193


Wow [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

liz_ said:


> Used my LV neverfull today it's such a carefree bag.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716191
> View attachment 3716192


So true!


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3715985
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A4 mini tote.
> 
> It's a scorcher today! [emoji295]️


 beautiful!!!


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> beautiful!!!



Thanks, ksuromax!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Louis Vuitton Lockme II BB in noir overlooking the marina in Monte Carlo.
> View attachment 3715001


Awesome bag & view Sparkle!! I do recall you mentioning some travel & that view is just heavenly...bet you are having a lovely time!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Choc darwin bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3715471


This one warms my heart dear Pessie....that color! My favorite!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3715985
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A4 mini tote.
> 
> It's a scorcher today! [emoji295]️


Sweet girl Mimmy! Ah, i didn't know you had a Bal & guess what.....we are almost "twinsies" on this one....i have a Papier mini A4 zip (nude blush) Totally LOVE your color!!


----------



## Kendie26

Truly 1 of my all-time favorites...Chanel lambskin classic flap


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Sweet girl Mimmy! Ah, i didn't know you had a Bal & guess what.....we are almost "twinsies" on this one....i have a Papier mini A4 zip (nude blush) Totally LOVE your color!!



Thanks, Kendie! Lol! This is my newest bag; I admired yours when you posted it. In the Fall I wanted a burgundy colored bag, but didn't find one that I liked, so better late than never! [emoji3]

Yes, we are "bag sisters"! [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Truly 1 of my all-time favorites...Chanel lambskin classic flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716400



Gorgeous, Kendie! I think that I need to come play in your closet! [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Kendie! Lol! This is my newest bag; I admired yours when you posted it. In the Fall I wanted a burgundy colored bag, but didn't find one that I liked, so better late than never! [emoji3]
> 
> Yes, we are "bag sisters"! [emoji23]


Yay, I'm honored to be bag sisters w/ you dearest M!! I hope you love it as i love mine. So glad you posted it as I'm pretty sure it's my 1st time seeing yours!


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> This one warms my heart dear Pessie....that color! My favorite!!


Thank you Kendie, it's mine too  big mistake to discontinue it IMO


----------



## aundria17

One of my favorite bags today. Chanel iridescent boy


----------



## lms910

My new croc YSL shopping tote c/o SSense sale with my new to me (mint condition 17c) o case purchased off the Chanel addicts fb group for less than retail!


----------



## Monique1004

I'm going to my kids' school art show after work so I brought my whimsical art piece with me today. Anya Hindmarch tote.


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3716578
> 
> One of my favorite bags today. Chanel iridescent boy


It's stellar!!!!!     love the hw!!!!


----------



## aundria17

Monique1004 said:


> I'm going to my kids' school art show after work so I brought my whimsical art piece with me today. Anya Hindmarch tote.
> 
> View attachment 3716661


I've been eyeing Anya hindmarch bags. I love this one. Are you pleased with the quality. I have never seen them in person. Only online


----------



## remainsilly

Outdoor break with happy friends.
And kip leather tote.


----------



## FancyPants77

remainsilly said:


> Outdoor break with happy friends.
> And kip leather tote.
> View attachment 3716931



The pup, the turtle, the bag and charm- love it all!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome bag & view Sparkle!! I do recall you mentioning some travel & that view is just heavenly...bet you are having a lovely time!


Thanks!   We are having a great time. Wandering through France Monaco and Italy for a few weeks. 


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3716578
> 
> One of my favorite bags today. Chanel iridescent boy


 Zoweee! That bag is magical!


----------



## bry_dee

It stopped raining (halleloo) so back to my YSL Odeon. Sorry for the messy room and wrinkly shirt. IT IS FRIDAY!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new to me, never been used LV Dora BB!! Just came today, I love it.


----------



## gswpurse

wearing my ysl woc today


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Outdoor break with happy friends.
> And kip leather tote.
> View attachment 3716931


LOVE this! What an adorable pic!! I adore all your bags but your poochie seriously always grabs my heart! I hope he & mr turtle had fun


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> My new croc YSL shopping tote c/o SSense sale with my new to me (mint condition 17c) o case purchased off the Chanel addicts fb group for less than retail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716656


Big Congrats!!! I was going to get this exact YSL tote/LOVE it (only reason i didn't was because i recently bought a diff black tote but i like yours better!) Double congrats on getting your O case below retail!!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Big Congrats!!! I was going to get this exact YSL tote/LOVE it (only reason i didn't was because i recently bought a diff black tote but i like yours better!) Double congrats on getting your O case below retail!!



Thanks Kendie! I owned this bag in the regular leather and it just didnt seem substantial enough for me for work goodies. This one is much thicker and the croc is amaze!


----------



## lms910

Kendie26 said:


> Big Congrats!!! I was going to get this exact YSL tote/LOVE it (only reason i didn't was because i recently bought a diff black tote but i like yours better!) Double congrats on getting your O case below retail!!



Thanks Kendie! I owned this bag in the regular leather and it just didnt seem substantial enough for me for work goodies. This one is much thicker and the croc is amaze!


----------



## Pessie

shopping with Victoria today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pessie said:


> shopping with Victoria today
> 
> View attachment 3717708


Your Hermes Victoria is beautiful. I would definitely be scared to death to go out with that beautiful light color.


----------



## Monique1004

aundria17 said:


> I've been eyeing Anya hindmarch bags. I love this one. Are you pleased with the quality. I have never seen them in person. Only online



I have about 5 bags & a lot of SLGs. I love her whimsical design & fine details on her goods. I especially like her goat skin bags. I just got another one since they have a sale on their site. You should check out the Anya Hindmarch thread!

Any ANYA HINDMARCH lovers out there?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Any-ANYA-HINDMARCH-lovers-out-there?.18162/


----------



## Pessie

Addicted to bags said:


> Your Hermes Victoria is beautiful. I would definitely be scared to death to go out with that beautiful light color.


Thank you  I used to carry white without thinking about it in pre-tpf days, now I'm trying to channel my old me  I sprayed it with stain protector - and whilst I found a bit of colour transfer on it the other day, it came off easily with a leather wipe.


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> shopping with Victoria today
> 
> View attachment 3717708



Very pretty Pessie!! I'm not super familiar w/Hermes so I've never seen this style before..very feminine![emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Thanks Kendie! I owned this bag in the regular leather and it just didnt seem substantial enough for me for work goodies. This one is much thicker and the croc is amaze!



Oh thank you, that's good to know for future because I tried in the "regular" leather & was concerned about how much weight it could take [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

My WOC hangs a bit low since I'm just 5'3" but it doesn't bother me [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The hands free or clutch use (along w/throwing it into larger work tote) is what attracted me to them.


----------



## maris.crane

Givenchy Small Antigona in Oxblood is in the kitchenette with me today...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Carrying my new to me ebay find, Coach Kristin woven round satchel, in like new condition for $39 !!! Wooo hooo, I love this bag  !!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my new to me ebay find, Coach Kristin woven round satchel, in like new condition for $39 !!! Wooo hooo, I love this bag  !!


Great deal!!!!!!! WooHOOOO!


----------



## carterazo

Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my new to me ebay find, Coach Kristin woven round satchel, in like new condition for $39 !!! Wooo hooo, I love this bag  !!


Now that's a steal! [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## Monique1004

My new Anya Hindmarch small ebury smiley tote. Goes perfect with the jellies~


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> My new Anya Hindmarch small ebury smiley tote. Goes perfect with the jellies~
> View attachment 3718070


You just have to smile back when you see this lovely bag. Are you located in the US or Europe?  I went to her site and looks like it's European. I was just wondering if it was easy to order if one was in the States.


----------



## anis azmi

I am wearing my Tory Burch gemini chain tote today.


----------



## Mariapia

My Maison-Moreau bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Reed Krakoff Gym Bag


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Carrying my new to me ebay find, Coach Kristin woven round satchel, in like new condition for $39 !!! Wooo hooo, I love this bag  !!


Say whaaaat girlfriend?!! Holy amazeballs & 39 smackers?! DANG. That's impressive & obviously so is the bag! I remember when the Kristin line came out & always loved the look. Looks like a bit of Bal slouch too (?)


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3718629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maison-Moreau bag.


What a cool print on this one Mariapia Those colors make this bag perfect in my humble opinion


----------



## gswpurse

in the fitting room with my glam lock


----------



## Pessie

gswpurse said:


> in the fitting room with my glam lock
> View attachment 3718686


Super photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3718629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maison-Moreau bag.


I love your bag! A Moreau Paris store opened recently  in San Francisco on Powell St, Union Square, where Goyard used to be. I love looking at the bags on display in their window!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga black City


----------



## aundria17

Monique1004 said:


> I have about 5 bags & a lot of SLGs. I love her whimsical design & fine details on her goods. I especially like her goat skin bags. I just got another one since they have a sale on their site. You should check out the Anya Hindmarch thread!
> 
> Any ANYA HINDMARCH lovers out there?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Any-ANYA-HINDMARCH-lovers-out-there?.18162/


Thanks for the link. I'm following the thread now. Hope to be joining the Anya club soon.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> You just have to smile back when you see this lovely bag. Are you located in the US or Europe?  I went to her site and looks like it's European. I was just wondering if it was easy to order if one was in the States.



I usually buy AH bags from European sites since it's a lot cheaper than Barneys. I just ordered through their site, chose US. They actually sent it from U.K.  It was delivered within 3 days. Free shipping & wasn't charged for tax nor duty although it was over $800.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Say whaaaat girlfriend?!! Holy amazeballs & 39 smackers?! DANG. That's impressive & obviously so is the bag! I remember when the Kristin line came out & always loved the look. Looks like a bit of Bal slouch too (?)


Haha, yup has a bit of the bal slouch !!!!  Have a great weekend Kendie !!!


----------



## Mariapia

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag! A Moreau Paris store opened recently  in San Francisco on Powell St, Union Square, where Goyard used to be. I love looking at the bags on display in their window!





Kendie26 said:


> What a cool print on this one Mariapia Those colors make this bag perfect in my humble opinion



Thank you so much, Kendie and RuedeNesle.
My bag is called "Vincennes". Maison -Moreau best selling bag is the Bregançon , same as the Vincennes but in an East-West shape. 
All their bags are leather. Even the printed ones!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> I usually buy AH bags from European sites since it's a lot cheaper than Barneys. I just ordered through their site, chose US. They actually sent it from U.K.  It was delivered within 3 days. Free shipping & wasn't charged for tax nor duty although it was over $800.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718825


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3718629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Maison-Moreau bag.


This is so very beautiful  !!!!


----------



## iamleiya

Using the my jumbo today


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci Diana


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga black City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718825


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


>


----------



## ksuromax

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3719392
> 
> Gucci Diana


WoooW!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> My new Anya Hindmarch small ebury smiley tote. Goes perfect with the jellies~
> View attachment 3718070





Monique1004 said:


> I usually buy AH bags from European sites since it's a lot cheaper than Barneys. I just ordered through their site, chose US. They actually sent it from U.K.  It was delivered within 3 days. Free shipping & wasn't charged for tax nor duty although it was over $800.


Oh wow! Thus bags is so pretty and fun. And a perfect match for your shoes!! 
I love these smiley face bags and want one so badly. I hadn't thought of utilizing a U.K. site. So smart. Do you have a favorite you can share??



gswpurse said:


> in the fitting room with my glam lock
> View attachment 3718686


Love it!  Very glam indeed!


kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3719392
> 
> Gucci Diana


Beautiful blue!!


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> My new Anya Hindmarch small ebury smiley tote. Goes perfect with the jellies~
> View attachment 3718070


This color and bag make me smile. [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade with my mango snow boba drink


----------



## luvlux64

My new Longchamp at Chateau Versailles [emoji173]️


----------



## eternalbingbabe

Change it quite frequently but today is..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just bought this yesterday. It called to me in the store, my first Alma BB. Using it today while running errands and waiting for lunch at my favorite Poke store. Hope everyone had a nice Sunday


----------



## Mimmy

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3720275
> View attachment 3720278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this yesterday. It called to me in the store, my first Alma BB. Using it today while running errands and waiting for lunch at my favorite Poke store. Hope everyone had a nice Sunday



Gorgeous bag, Addicted to bags! That poke looks tasty too! [emoji39]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag, Addicted to bags! That poke looks tasty too! [emoji39]


Thanks Mimmy! This Poke restaurant is my fav. I'm there at least 2-3 days a week


----------



## gswpurse

brought this kate spade crossbody to the zoo yesterday.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Mimmy! This Poke restaurant is my fav. I'm there at least 2-3 days a week



What is poke?
I want sum 

Beautiful handbag...I want that too!


----------



## Aoifs

gswpurse said:


> brought this kate spade crossbody to the zoo yesterday.
> View attachment 3720548


Love this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What is poke?
> I want sum
> 
> Beautiful handbag...I want that too!


Hello HandbagDiva! Poke originated from Hawaii and is a raw fish (like tuna or all fish you can find in sushi) salad. It's delicious if you like sushi!
Handbag can can be had by you from your nearest LV


----------



## ccbaggirl89

starting the work week w/ black chanel pst. she's probably one of my top five fave bags to carry. so light and easy. have a great week everyone


----------



## Molly0

Vintage today with "Thoughts of London" attachment.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Scully Piper

My companions for the next 4 days...tagging along on my husband's work trip [emoji16]


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3720924


So jealous!! I want a Hawaii mini pochette. Should I go to Hawaii just to buy a pochette? Don't laugh, I'm half serious, lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> So jealous!! I want a Hawaii mini pochette. Should I go to Hawaii just to buy a pochette? Don't laugh, I'm half serious, lol



I picked Hawaii because of a hot stamp, so I think you should go to get the mini pochette. 
(I bought that too, I figured I was already there...might as well) 

My travel list has been comprised of where LV will hotstamp my collection of luggage tags. [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello HandbagDiva! Poke originated from Hawaii and is a raw fish (like tuna or all fish you can find in sushi) salad. It's delicious if you like sushi!
> Handbag can can be had by you from your nearest LV


Poke is one of the few things I love more than handbags. Yum!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My brewery hopping companion [emoji173]️[emoji482]. My Coach Nolita 24 with a Dinky strap to wear crossbody..


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> I picked Hawaii because of a hot stamp, so I think you should go to get the mini pochette.
> (I bought that too, I figured I was already there...might as well)
> 
> My travel list has been comprised of where LV will hotstamp my collection of luggage tags. [emoji28]


OMG, that's too funny you chasing down the hot stamps!! Can you post a pic of your Hawaii mini pochette? It might make me book my trip sooner. Are these limited additions or part of the permanent collection?


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria in oxblood paired with BV slipons in Barolo


----------



## coach943

Coach Legacy Caning Tanner in Marine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BeachBagGal said:


> My brewery hopping companion [emoji173]️[emoji482]. My Coach Nolita 24 with a Dinky strap to wear crossbody..
> View attachment 3721362


Perfect bag for brewery hopping. Have fun!


ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria in oxblood paired with BV slipons in Barolo


Wonderful colors. You look gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Wonderful colors. You look gorgeous!


 thank you very much


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG, that's too funny you chasing down the hot stamps!! Can you post a pic of your Hawaii mini pochette? It might make me book my trip sooner. Are these limited additions or part of the permanent collection?





I don't know how often they replenish, but when I left LV in Gump last Wednesday they said they only had one mini pochette left, but the other two locations had some left.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3721723
> 
> I don't know how often they replenish, but when I left LV in Gump last Wednesday they said they only had one mini pochette left, but the other two locations had some left.


OMG, beautiful!!! Green is my favorite color and finally something not pink. So jealous!!! Lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG, beautiful!!! Green is my favorite color and finally something not pink. So jealous!!! Lol



That's exactly what I said when the SA pulled this bag out! It's not pink! It's such a great green color too. 

Hope you can get one too!


----------



## Monique1004

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh wow! Thus bags is so pretty and fun. And a perfect match for your shoes!!
> I love these smiley face bags and want one so badly. I hadn't thought of utilizing a U.K. site. So smart. Do you have a favorite you can share??
> 
> 
> Love it!  Very glam indeed!
> Beautiful blue!!



Original AH site has fantastic sale right now. I also get AH bags from Farfetch & MATCHESFASHION.COM


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> Original AH site has fantastic sale right now. I also get AH bags from Farfetch & MATCHESFASHION.COM


Thanks!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> That's exactly what I said when the SA pulled this bag out! It's not pink! It's such a great green color too.
> 
> Hope you can get one too!


I might have to cheat and buy an overpriced one from one of the resellers. I don't know if this is limited in quantity and I can't make it out to Hawaii for at least 2-3 months. Arrrrgh, I want this pochette!


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> I might have to cheat and buy an overpriced one from one of the resellers. I don't know if this is limited in quantity and I can't make it out to Hawaii for at least 2-3 months. Arrrrgh, I want this pochette!



Oh that's a bummer  definitely don't want to miss out but they're asking a lot! But you could get lucky and see if one is there when you go? Then go the reseller route if you don't find it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> Oh that's a bummer  definitely don't want to miss out but they're asking a lot! But you could get lucky and see if one is there when you go? Then go the reseller route if you don't find it?


I found out tonight that this is a limited edition collection. Supposedly only 475 mini Hawaii pochettes were made. Looks like I have to go the reseller route. I must have this piece . The mini pochette is one of my favorite LV pieces because it's just so useable as a catch all for everything and green is my fav color and this is a particularly pretty shade of green. I'm gonna go bite the bullet and start looking. Thanks for showing me your beautiful pieces bakeacookie. I forgot to ask you, were you on vacation at just the right time bakeacookie? If so, you lucky girl  I want some green too! , lol


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG, that's too funny you chasing down the hot stamps!! Can you post a pic of your Hawaii mini pochette? It might make me book my trip sooner. Are these limited additions or part of the permanent collection?


The Hawaii Neverfull MM is a
Limited Edition bag. It was released in May, and only 1,000 were made.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My little Speedy 25 enduring Manila's traffic at the moment [emoji594][emoji595][emoji592][emoji590][emoji589][emoji604][emoji592][emoji162][emoji597][emoji598][emoji592][emoji592][emoji595][emoji594]


----------



## bakeacookie

Addicted to bags said:


> I found out tonight that this is a limited edition collection. Supposedly only 475 mini Hawaii pochettes were made. Looks like I have to go the reseller route. I must have this piece . The mini pochette is one of my favorite LV pieces because it's just so useable as a catch all for everything and green is my fav color and this is a particularly pretty shade of green. I'm gonna go bite the bullet and start looking. Thanks for showing me your beautiful pieces bakeacookie. I forgot to ask you, were you on vacation at just the right time bakeacookie? If so, you lucky girl  I want some green too! , lol



Wow! That's actually pretty limited! 

The mini pochette is my favorite SLG! If I adore the design, I must have the pochette!

Good luck finding your pochette!

ETA: Yes, I was on vacation when I got my NF and MP! 



tenKrat said:


> The Hawaii Neverfull MM is a
> Limited Edition bag. It was released in May, and only 1,000 were made.


I'm surprised that they actually make this really limited. Usually other things aren't as limited as they seem. 

Gump had one pochette left as of Wednesday, according to my SA. 

They didn't even have the toiletry pouch! 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> My little Speedy 25 enduring Manila's traffic at the moment [emoji594][emoji595][emoji592][emoji590][emoji589][emoji604][emoji592][emoji162][emoji597][emoji598][emoji592][emoji592][emoji595][emoji594]
> 
> View attachment 3722389



Hey!! Haven't seen you around much! Love your speedy!


----------



## lazeny

Le Pliage Neo Tote in Navy


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

bakeacookie said:


> Hey!! Haven't seen you around much! Love your speedy!



Hello Bake! [emoji4] Thanks for the Speedy love [emoji173]️. Yeah, been MIA for quite a long while. Been so busy especially now that I've been baking cookies (which reminds me of you everytime I do [emoji4]) and been getting orders lately for it. But I read here from time to time. Miss you all, esp. on our Resolution thread.


----------



## bakeacookie

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hello Bake! [emoji4] Thanks for the Speedy love [emoji173]️. Yeah, been MIA for quite a long while. Been so busy especially now that I've been baking cookies (which reminds me of you everytime I do [emoji4]) and been getting orders lately for it. But I read here from time to time. Miss you all, esp. on our Resolution thread.



Aww. Miss you too. [emoji514][emoji4]
Baking cookies sounds like fun, I should get back to baking myself! Haha.


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney & Bourke Surrey.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Bella (aka Seamless Tote) in Cigar color


----------



## CClovesbags

Need to get her out more [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My little Speedy 25 enduring Manila's traffic at the moment [emoji594][emoji595][emoji592][emoji590][emoji589][emoji604][emoji592][emoji162][emoji597][emoji598][emoji592][emoji592][emoji595][emoji594]
> 
> View attachment 3722389


 the cherries accent!


----------



## carterazo

COACH striped Borough the last few days.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I have been wanting this bag and color for a long time. I'm excited to start using her tomorrow


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> COACH striped Borough the last few days.
> View attachment 3723503


You have a beautifully curated collection of Coach bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria (plus BV slipons, H KDE cuff and AMcQ scarf)


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> You have a beautifully curated collection of Coach bags!


Thank you!


----------



## shadowplay

My new Bayswater (already overstuffed) on a very scuffed table at work. I've been wanting her for so long and finally decided to get her [emoji4]


----------



## serenityneow

I love everyone's summer bags! Here's my debut of my Celine Box in pale grey calfskin liege.  [emoji173]️.


----------



## Molly0

Very boring today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shadowplay said:


> My new Bayswater (already overstuffed) on a very scuffed table at work. I've been wanting her for so long and finally decided to get her [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723777


great bag, so glad you got one, enjoy it!


----------



## shadowplay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> great bag, so glad you got one, enjoy it!


Thanks! I'm loving it already


----------



## maris.crane

Louis Vuitton Epi Alma PM in Grenade at work today


----------



## bakeacookie

Still with my Neverfull


----------



## remainsilly

Proudly wearing team's signatures.
At baseball game.


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> Proudly wearing team's signatures.
> At baseball game.
> View attachment 3723969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723977


What a fun way to show your passion for bags and baseball!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Bella sightseeing in Yellowstone National Park, Montana


----------



## bakeacookie

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Bella sightseeing in Yellowstone National Park, Montana
> View attachment 3725008



Your bag fits in so well! What a beautiful view!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## Scully Piper

At the dentist with my Betsey Johnson guitar [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day


Yea, I agree. She's a keeper!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Yea, I agree. She's a keeper!


 thank you


----------



## aundria17

My new saint Laurent mini Lou Lou


----------



## Rani

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day


I have the exact same bag and I love it. I have owned it a few years now and carry it often. So light, comfortable, understated and easy to carry. Looks great on you!


----------



## papertiger

Scully Piper said:


> At the dentist with my Betsey Johnson guitar [emoji1]
> View attachment 3725428



That's an amazing bag, totally cool, I didn't even know these existed and I don't feel so bad about carrying my 'angel wing' around now  



remainsilly said:


> Proudly wearing team's signatures.
> At baseball game.
> View attachment 3723969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723977



Should be front page of Purse Blog! That's sooooo cool 



tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Bella sightseeing in Yellowstone National Park, Montana
> View attachment 3725008



Just beautiful, bag and sight, wish I was there with you 



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day



Looking wonderful as always


----------



## BlueCherry

Mini Peekaboo with my reissue cardholder that was practically pleading to be used [emoji23]


----------



## anis azmi

bakeacookie said:


> Your bag fits in so well! What a beautiful view!


Exactly!


----------



## anis azmi

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Bella sightseeing in Yellowstone National Park, Montana
> View attachment 3725008


I love this bag. So gorgeous


----------



## anis azmi

Taking my Celine out today.


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I have been wanting this bag and color for a long time. I'm excited to start using her tomorrow
> View attachment 3723504


I'm dying for a bag this color!! Big Congrats to you....what a beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Proudly wearing team's signatures.
> At baseball game.
> View attachment 3723969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723977


How special & unique (like you dear friend!) Love the baseball quote too!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Mini Peekaboo with my reissue cardholder that was practically pleading to be used [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3726497


Aw man, you KNOW I want this exact bag bad!!! (So sad i didn't like it on me) LOVE it...GREAT pic!


----------



## Kendie26

WOW, you are ALL showing some AMAZING bags since I last popped in here.
Yesterday I had to use my beloved old Balenciaga Work....seriously neglected her for far too long. She's THE softest, most broken in bag i currently own.


----------



## ksuromax

Rani said:


> I have the exact same bag and I love it. I have owned it a few years now and carry it often. So light, comfortable, understated and easy to carry. Looks great on you!





papertiger said:


> That's an amazing bag, totally cool, I didn't even know these existed and I don't feel so bad about carrying my 'angel wing' around now
> 
> 
> 
> Should be front page of Purse Blog! That's sooooo cool
> 
> 
> 
> Just beautiful, bag and sight, wish I was there with you
> 
> 
> 
> Looking wonderful as always


thank you, Ladies


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOW, you are ALL showing some AMAZING bags since I last popped in here.
> Yesterday I had to use my beloved old Balenciaga Work....seriously neglected her for far too long. She's THE softest, most broken in bag i currently own.


Yay, yay, Bella!!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> I'm dying for a bag this color!! Big Congrats to you....what a beauty!![emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## anumus

Going out with Alma PM


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Aw man, you KNOW I want this exact bag bad!!! (So sad i didn't like it on me) LOVE it...GREAT pic!



It probably doesn't look good on me either but I don't care [emoji23][emoji23] - I want it in the blue now or the burgundy but I have two different colours of every bag style I like, a summer and a winter version. Or just an unjustified second one. How sad am I (or my collection) [emoji33]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> It probably doesn't look good on me either but I don't care [emoji23][emoji23] - I want it in the blue now or the burgundy but I have two different colours of every bag style I like, a summer and a winter version. Or just an unjustified second one. How sad am I (or my collection) [emoji33]





ksuromax said:


> Yay, yay, Bella!!!!


Haha the 2 of you always crack me up! Hugs & love to you both
P.s.~BigCherry.....not sad at all my dear, we get it!!!


----------



## gswpurse

with mini pashli today


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> It probably doesn't look good on me either but I don't care [emoji23][emoji23] - I want it in the blue now or the burgundy but I have two different colours of every bag style I like, a summer and a winter version. Or just an unjustified second one. How sad am I (or my collection) [emoji33]


ooooh!  I never thought of that. A summer and winter version of all my bags!


----------



## Molly0

Ferragamo


----------



## Phiomega

Oldie but goodie.... love the orange tassel (from Coach Legacy line) on My Speedy B 30!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> ooooh!  I never thought of that. A summer and winter version of all my bags!



Not that I wish to encourage enabling but yes I buy black first normally, love it so much I buy a light or coloured version too


----------



## Butterdaisy

Scully Piper said:


> At the dentist with my Betsey Johnson guitar [emoji1]
> View attachment 3725428


Very cool!


----------



## kiss_p

Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia


----------



## Scully Piper

Butterdaisy said:


> Very cool!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Butterdaisy

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3727260
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stardust Cecilia


Very eye-catching, especially with the contrast piping.


----------



## kiss_p

Butterdaisy said:


> Very eye-catching, especially with the contrast piping.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

My Minelli bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minelli bag.



Beautiful deep colour and such soft leather


----------



## Mariapia

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful deep colour and such soft leather


Thank you BigCherry!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Minelli bag.


Hellooooo beautiful! What a most luscious color!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

My go-to Goldie right now.


----------



## Scully Piper

This baby right here...


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> This baby right here...
> View attachment 3728270



Always loving all of your bag posts. You must have a very large collection


----------



## Dmurphy1

remainsilly said:


> Proudly wearing team's signatures.
> At baseball game.
> View attachment 3723969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723977


Bag looks great an what an amazing photo  !!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> Always loving all of your bag posts. You must have a very large collection


Yeah I kinda do. I've loved bags since I was a little kid. I used to play and pretend grocery bags were my purses


----------



## ccbaggirl89

miss chanel mini... my bag for the week.
thanks for letting me share, and have a great week everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Hellooooo beautiful! What a most luscious color!!


Thank you, Kendie!
I bought it around two years ago and only took it out once...
I don't even know why.
Too many bags to choose from, I suppose. 
Shame on me!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Sloane


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## cajhingle

my everyday Maxi [emoji767][emoji767]


----------



## alansgail

My newest acquisition....totally smooshy leather and so comfortable to carry.


----------



## Kendie26

alansgail said:


> My newest acquisition....totally smooshy leather and so comfortable to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729093


Hey dear! Love this! What great detailing on this beauty..Congrats! Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3728877


OMG LOVE LOVE!!! I'm embarrassed to ask but is it Burberry? I only have 1 Burberry so I'm not up on them of late. That print is AMAZING!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Kendie!
> I bought it around two years ago and only took it out once...
> I don't even know why.
> Too many bags to choose from, I suppose.
> Shame on me!


I/we can relate sweet friend!! No "shame on you"...YAY you for whipping her out!!!


----------



## alansgail

Kendie26 said:


> Hey dear! Love this! What great detailing on this beauty..Congrats! Hope life is treating you well!



Thanks so much! I love her.....yes life if great right now, hope you're awesome as well


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs F/W 2010 Salome


----------



## Isaberura

Can I share non designer handbag? 
Today I just switched from my SL shopping tote to mini kanken, I think this bag is major cute! I love the color and it fits a lot too. I think it's a great everyday bag [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Sparkletastic

faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs F/W 2010 Salome
> View attachment 3729225


What a cool bag!!!


----------



## carterazo

The last few days I've carried Cole Haan 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Michael Kors


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> The last few days I've carried Cole Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729329
> View attachment 3729330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Michael Kors
> View attachment 3729331


I love the black bag. Leather looks yummy as does the style.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the black bag. Leather looks yummy as does the style.


Thank you! It was my first nice bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Thank you! It was my first nice bag. [emoji4]


im not surprised to hear it's not a "new" bag. Leather like that is hard to come by nowadays.


----------



## Sparksw10

liz_ said:


> Used my LV neverfull today it's such a carefree bag.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716191
> View attachment 3716192



Who makes those slides??? So cute! Need!


----------



## minoxa33

Fendi Peekaboo at Design Miami/Basel fair...


----------



## testaccioanna

allyloupuppy said:


> Been loving my city calf galleria bag. The wallet is not this loud/bright IRL


i love this bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> miss chanel mini... my bag for the week.
> thanks for letting me share, and have a great week everyone!
> View attachment 3728552


it's hard to get much better thank THIS baby (in my humble opinion!)


----------



## Kendie26

minoxa33 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo at Design Miami/Basel fair...
> 
> View attachment 3729394


Always loved this bag & in THIS color! FABULOUS!


----------



## Molly0

Ferragamo again, a bit "do-do-ed up" today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

minoxa33 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo at Design Miami/Basel fair...
> 
> View attachment 3729394


Gorgeous. Love this! 


Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3729530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo again, a bit "do-do-ed up" today.


 This si so cut!


----------



## kateincali

For quick errands, Marc Jacobs Turquoise Sweet Punk Clutch


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> im not surprised to hear it's not a "new" bag. Leather like that is hard to come by nowadays.


That is so true!  I expect to grow old with this bag.


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## ccbaggirl89

carterazo said:


> The last few days I've carried Cole Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729329
> View attachment 3729330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Michael Kors
> View attachment 3729331


that MK bag is interesting, is it a new design? great summer color


----------



## carterazo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> that MK bag is interesting, is it a new design? great summer color


It's from last year. It was the shape of the bag that drew my attention.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carterazo said:


> It's from last year. It was the shape of the bag that drew my attention.


it's very unique for sure, i like it.


----------



## carterazo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's very unique for sure, i like it.


Thanks!
 It's called the Greenwich Grab bag and it came in several colors. You can unclasp it in the center and it looks very different - like a regular tote. (Mine is the "large". It's not big at all.)


----------



## Sparkletastic

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3730261


Great casual Chanel. What season is this from?


----------



## Breadnbrie

anumus said:


> Going out with Alma PM


Love this color! What is this?



minoxa33 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo at Design Miami/Basel fair...
> 
> View attachment 3729394


Breathtaking! I love the peekaboo in this color and leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Sloane and sneakers


----------



## Sparkletastic

My first outing with my large Fendi By the Way in black calfskin with she.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Sloane and sneakers


 Nice color palette for your outfit.


----------



## yellowbernie

My brand new Louis Vuitton Iena pm..Love this bag.


----------



## Isaberura

My old trusted Neverfull PM! I've had this bag for 7 years now and it's still in good condition. 
Although it's the smallest size but it fits a lot and so roomy. 
Just pairing it with a little pink pompoms to add a little character to my bag [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Coach Dufflette in marine


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Sloane and sneakers


Bellissima!!! Sooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Dufflette in marine
> View attachment 3731443


Your colors are just beyond magnificent carterazo!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> My first outing with my large Fendi By the Way in black calfskin with she.
> View attachment 3730967


Congrats girl!! Love By the Way bags. Have a fun debut day & looks like your recent trip must have been amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3730261


Ugh, now you are KILLING me as i see this for 2nd time & I LOVE it even more!!~ I'm in love


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bellissima!!! Sooooooo BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Your colors are just beyond magnificent carterazo!


Thank you!


----------



## anumus

Breadnbrie said:


> Love this color! What is this?



It is fuchsia. I just heard it will be discontinued and I wan unable to get a shoulder strap for it even though I ordered them both at the same time last year. I love to color, it is fabulous! I think I can live without thw shoulder strap but was still kind of dissapointed. Here is another pic in different light.


----------



## anumus

anumus said:


> It is fuchsia. I just heard it will be discontinued and I wan unable to get a shoulder strap for it even though I ordered them both at the same time last year. I love to color, it is fabulous! I think I can live without thw shoulder strap but was still kind of dissapointed. Here is another pic in different light.



Actually the Alma club thread here is talking about the entire Epi Alma will be discontinued, not just this color


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> OMG LOVE LOVE!!! I'm embarrassed to ask but is it Burberry? I only have 1 Burberry so I'm not up on them of late. That print is AMAZING!



Sorry for the late reply but yes, it's Burberry and it's on sale right now!


----------



## bakeacookie

anumus said:


> Actually the Alma club thread here is talking about the entire Epi Alma will be discontinued, not just this color



Not surprised. They might reintroduce it with the diagonal epi pattern they're using on the new epi speedy.


Sometimes the straps come up preloved. 
And their newer straps could work too, fuchsia is a great color to mix and match with!


----------



## Kendie26

3 days in a row with my Coach coral tote ( she's several years old) Color just makes me [emoji4] happy


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> 3 days in a row with my Coach coral tote ( she's several years old) Color just makes me [emoji4] happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732258
> View attachment 3732259


I remember her. She's such a pretty color. Makes you smile. [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

anumus said:


> It is fuchsia. I just heard it will be discontinued and I wan unable to get a shoulder strap for it even though I ordered them both at the same time last year. I love to color, it is fabulous! I think I can live without thw shoulder strap but was still kind of dissapointed. Here is another pic in different light.


Gorgeous!!!


anumus said:


> Actually the Alma club thread here is talking about the entire Epi Alma will be discontinued, not just this color


Wait! Noooo! Really?!? It's going to be discontinued???? Aaaagghhh! I've been dragging my feet on getting one. I guess I need to jump.


----------



## eggtartapproved

Kendie26 said:


> 3 days in a row with my Coach coral tote ( she's several years old) Color just makes me [emoji4] happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732258
> View attachment 3732259


Cousin! What a great spring/summer color, so pretty! I have the navy and citron. That style is one of my fave Coach styles, I also have it in black haha.


----------



## luvlux64

First time taking out my Chanel Deauville. Travelling to London with a Belgian stop [emoji7]


----------



## Sculli

Today I go again for the Balenciaga Bazar [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> I remember her. She's such a pretty color. Makes you smile. [emoji7]





eggtartapproved said:


> Cousin! What a great spring/summer color, so pretty! I have the navy and citron. That style is one of my fave Coach styles, I also have it in black haha.


Thank you kindly...with all of your amazing colors carterazo i bet you have something similar! And Yay being cousins eggtartapproved!! I absolutely remember your exact color in this bag & loved that colorway as well....so pretty!


----------



## jazzydiva

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag is looking WAY CUTER than me at the moment....taken at hair salon as my sparkly greys get covered up! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469033
> View attachment 3469034


I have the same bag...but in beige. Wish I had a darker color.


----------



## Livia1

Out for drinks, carrying Chanel Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## Cookiefiend

At the office, with my dog. 
(That's her leash [emoji4] I'm so lucky!)


----------



## southernbelle43

Kendie26 said:


> 3 days in a row with my Coach coral tote ( she's several years old) Color just makes me [emoji4] happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732258
> View attachment 3732259


That is a really pretty bag!!1


----------



## cafecreme15

My Gucci swing tote, which has proven to be the perfect work bag. Wish they still made it so I could purchase in other colors. Also please excuse the fact that this bag is hanging on the back of the bathroom stall door. It was the only way to get a decent picture where the handles would stay upright!


----------



## FunBagz

cafecreme15 said:


> My Gucci swing tote, which has proven to be the perfect work bag. Wish they still made it so I could purchase in other colors. Also please excuse the fact that this bag is hanging on the back of the bathroom stall door. It was the only way to get a decent picture where the handles would stay upright!
> View attachment 3733253



+1!  I have this tote in black (looks to be the same size too) and use it as my secondary bag every workday to carry my heels, lunch, snacks, etc.  Perfect size for what I need.  Love the warm color of yours!


----------



## Molly0

Extremely slouchy Marni.


----------



## Kendie26

jazzydiva said:


> I have the same bag...but in beige. Wish I had a darker color.


Oh gosh i hope you still like your beige drawstring bag....i love Chanel's in beige!!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Out for drinks, carrying Chanel Reissue [emoji485][emoji481]
> 
> View attachment 3733214


What on earth can be better than all of this magnificence in your UBER PRETTY pic?!! You always take such amazing photo's dearest Livia! And i think you know I'm a HUGE fan of that perfect bag


----------



## Kendie26

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a really pretty bag!!1


Thanks ever so much southernbelle! I'll let her know she has some admirers


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> What on earth can be better than all of this magnificence in your UBER PRETTY pic?!! You always take such amazing photo's dearest Livia! And i think you know I'm a HUGE fan of that perfect bag



Well, it is the perfect bag, isn't it. So easy to carry, light as a feather and works for any occation 
Thank you for your always sweet comments, dear


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> What on earth can be better than all of this magnificence in your UBER PRETTY pic?!! You always take such amazing photo's dearest Livia! And i think you know I'm a HUGE fan of that perfect bag


Livia1, this is exactly what I wanted to say but Kendie said it all and better. Beautiful picture of a perfect Chanel


----------



## Livia1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Livia1, this is exactly what I wanted to say but Kendie said it all and better. Beautiful picture of a perfect Chanel



Thank you so much, you are very kind 
I love this bag so much!


----------



## kateincali

Firebird Stam


----------



## cafecreme15

FunBagz said:


> +1!  I have this tote in black (looks to be the same size too) and use it as my secondary bag every workday to carry my heels, lunch, snacks, etc.  Perfect size for what I need.  Love the warm color of yours!



That's exactly what I use it for! It's the perfect size and is so roomy because it doesn't have any dividing compartments. I wish I could buy a black one.


----------



## southernbelle43

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3733351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely slouchy Marni.


That is yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

I was done early at work so I had a bubble tea date with my daughter. Her drink really matched with my purse.  My recent score Anya Hindmarch Heart Hands Bathurst.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Isaberura said:


> My old trusted Neverfull PM! I've had this bag for 7 years now and it's still in good condition.
> Although it's the smallest size but it fits a lot and so roomy.
> Just pairing it with a little pink pompoms to add a little character to my bag [emoji173]️


i love this size! on TPF you see a lot of love for the MM, but in real life i actually see the PM much more... yours looks great here, some wear just means you love it!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today: Rebecca Minkoff mini Beloved


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs Fluorescent Tweed


----------



## aundria17

Mcm mini Milla


----------



## kiss_p




----------



## Scully Piper

Took my Kate Spade Smoke and Mirrors Corbin bag to dim sum today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> Took my Kate Spade Smoke and Mirrors Corbin bag to dim sum today
> View attachment 3734863


What a fun bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> What a fun bag!


It sure is [emoji1]


----------



## bakeacookie

Hermes Evelyne with a Dior 'B' scarf. [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Kate Spade Skyline Way Violina


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday & maybe again today...Mulberry mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Molly0

22 year old Chanel lambskin


----------



## Dmurphy1

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3735346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 year old Chanel lambskin


Wow, just gorgeous and looks like new !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & maybe again today...Mulberry mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735282


Gorgeous little bag Kendie !! Enjoy your weekend  , between the raindrops !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous little bag Kendie !! Enjoy your weekend  , between the raindrops !!


Hey gorgeous...how are you?! Thank you! Hope your Bals are treating you well & yes, we need to keep dodging the rain. TV weather man Glen "Hurricane" said June would be super rainy month!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3735346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 year old Chanel lambskin


She's pretty darn sexy & classy! 22? Wow!!!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> She's pretty darn sexy & classy! 22? Wow!!!


Yep. 1995 was a good year for Karl!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & maybe again today...Mulberry mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735282


 
 she is sharing the throne with your First....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Two of the babies I picked up on my vacation: Dior Diorama in silver microcannage calf with a gold calf Diorama card holder.


----------



## Aoifs

Soaking up the sun! Gucci Soho Disco.


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> Soaking up the sun! Gucci Soho Disco.
> 
> View attachment 3735454



Hard to tear my eyes off the bag candy but that drink looks delicious


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & maybe again today...Mulberry mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735282



What a pretty color!


----------



## Monique1004

My old & beloved fendi.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carrying this bag today. I call it my Gateway bag. This is the one that started my recent bingeing of LV & H. Bad Siena!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3735892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying this bag today. I call it my Gateway bag. This is the one that started my recent bingeing of LV & H. Bad Siena!


Great bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag!


Thanks! It fueled my addiction, haha.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> What a pretty color!





Monique1004 said:


> My old & beloved fendi.
> View attachment 3735762


Thanks kindly Monique & I really like seeing your Fendi...she doesn't look "old" though! Quite chic


----------



## Kendie26

WOC [emoji173]️out on town


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> WOC [emoji173]️out on town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736271


what about that gorgeous camellia key case hanging out beside it?, i  that one such lovely pieces, both of them


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> WOC [emoji173]️out on town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736271


Oh my,  both are lovely !!! Such classic and beautiful pieces !!!


----------



## pmburk

Eric Javits Squishee tote.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mulberry


----------



## Livia1

Aoifs said:


> Soaking up the sun! Gucci Soho Disco.
> 
> View attachment 3735454



Love everything here


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what about that gorgeous camellia key case hanging out beside it?, i  that one such lovely pieces, both of them





Dmurphy1 said:


> Oh my,  both are lovely !!! Such classic and beautiful pieces !!!


Thanks kindly sweet friends!! Haha ccbaggirl....shame on me for not giving props to the key case (which i do love equally!) Thanks again ladies! Smooches


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> Mulberry
> View attachment 3736339


Ahhhhhh! Big LOVE!!!! I'm a huge mulberry fan. Don't recall seeing this one from you bake & that strap is "the bomb diggity!" So cool!


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post from yesterday...Kate Spade Stevie Cape Mountain


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coach Tyler enjoying the view of Alcatraz from Ghiradelli Square earlier today.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Tyler enjoying the view of Alcatraz from Ghiradelli Square earlier today. [emoji813]
> View attachment 3736757


What a view!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

A ray of sunshine from Coach. [emoji295]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What a view!  [emoji7]


It was a beautiful day! I walked across the street and sat on a bench where I could see the Golden Gate Bridge. I watched the fog roll in and completely cover the bridge!


----------



## bakeacookie

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh! Big LOVE!!!! I'm a huge mulberry fan. Don't recall seeing this one from you bake & that strap is "the bomb diggity!" So cool!



I recently got this during a trip to Hawaii, and this week is her first outing! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Tyler enjoying the view of Alcatraz from Ghiradelli Square earlier today.
> View attachment 3736757


Great view with a great bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bakeacookie said:


> Great view with a great bag!



Thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Two of the babies I picked up on my vacation: Dior Diorama in silver microcannage calf with a gold calf Diorama card holder.
> View attachment 3735428


Those are spectacular!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & maybe again today...Mulberry mini Lily [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735282


Very pretty bag, Kendie and a lovely pic as well!


----------



## Jereni

Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.


----------



## SimplyB

cafecreme15 said:


> My Gucci swing tote, which has proven to be the perfect work bag. Wish they still made it so I could purchase in other colors. Also please excuse the fact that this bag is hanging on the back of the bathroom stall door. It was the only way to get a decent picture where the handles would stay upright!
> View attachment 3733253



Love the Gucci swing tote! I have the same one but in black (as well as the mini crossbody in red).  I too, wish they still made these...would love to buy the taupe one like yours! (I have the matching wallet)


----------



## SimplyB

Jereni said:


> Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 3737444



Love that borough!  Adore your shoes!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hot pink lambskin Miss Dior Sliding Chain with silver lambskin Chanel card case


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> A ray of sunshine from Coach. [emoji295]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737066


Beautiful color. This just has to make you happy to look at!! 


Jereni said:


> Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 3737444


 Great bag and great look!


----------



## cafecreme15

SimplyB said:


> Love the Gucci swing tote! I have the same one but in black (as well as the mini crossbody in red).  I too, wish they still made these...would love to buy the taupe one like yours! (I have the matching wallet)



I would seriously buy these in every color if Gucci brought them back! The medium size is jut perfect for work.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cafecreme15 said:


> I would seriously buy these in every color if Gucci brought them back! The medium size is jut perfect for work.


You should call the Gucci outlets. They had quite a few when I called to inquire about a different bag just a few weeks ago.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sparkletastic said:


> You should call the Gucci outlets. They had quite a few when I called to inquire about a different bag just a few weeks ago.


Good idea! Do you know if they were they a good price?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cafecreme15 said:


> Good idea! Do you know if they were they a good price?


I'm sure they were. I'm sorry I don't have the details. But the SA sent me a picture of a wall of stock and I saw some there. Good luck!


----------



## carterazo

MM Zhoe in cobalt


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jereni said:


> Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 3737444


Cute shoes and skirt too!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty bag, Kendie and a lovely pic as well!


Kind Thanks sweet dear friend! That 1 is truly 1 of my all-time/lifetime favorites


----------



## Mimmy

carterazo said:


> MM Zhoe in cobalt
> View attachment 3738195



Love your bag and everything in this photo, carterazo! [emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carterazo said:


> MM Zhoe in cobalt
> View attachment 3738195


love this color... your bags are always so saturated with color, love them!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> Love your bag and everything in this photo, carterazo! [emoji170][emoji172][emoji169]





ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this color... your bags are always so saturated with color, love them![emoji2][emoji813]


Thanks ladies!  I love color - it makes my life brighter. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

Jereni said:


> Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.



You remind me to bring out my Borough... there was a period of time I wore her non stop but I have not really used her for a long time!

And do I spot a Penelope LC tote at the back? Love the color!


----------



## Rani

Jereni said:


> Took out my Coach Borough today. I have a lot of handbags at this point and this is still one of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 3737444


Lovely bag I like the neutral colours!
I also noticed your red Penelope Longchamp in the background. I tried this on last week in black and I liked it. I Just wanted to ask if you enjoy carrying this bag?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. I always forget to wesr this bag and then get really happy when I do.


----------



## Scully Piper

Betsey Johnson Love Letter bag today when I went to the Coach outlet in Vacaville [emoji4]


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Burberry Ashby


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. I always forget to wesr this bag and then get really happy when I do.
> View attachment 3739499


 Very Sparkletastic!


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel On The Road


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Goyard St Louis PM in Gris (grey) with Dior Mitzah scarves/twillies.


----------



## Molly0

This Ferragamo again 
(added a canvas shoulder strap)


----------



## liz_

Birkin with my new Gucci slides


----------



## Poppy206

Summer = denim dress 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 + small Cult Gaia Ark.  I love this cutie - even random kids will stop me to say that they like it - so fun!


----------



## RufikPufik

RM Paramour


----------



## Monique1004

Got my Lindy out. Going to IKEA for lunch with kids.


----------



## Scully Piper

Out with the Dark Side (Darth Vader complete with his and Kylo Ren's light sabers) in honor of my departed brother's birthday today...He was a big Star Wars fan.


----------



## Purseloco

MK Large Campbell Satchel in Peanut, MK Fulton Carryall Wallet in Luggage!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> Out with the Dark Side (Darth Vader complete with his and Kylo Ren's light sabers) in honor of my departed brother's birthday today...He was a big Star Wars fan.
> View attachment 3740610


I adore this bag!!!


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Out with the Dark Side (Darth Vader complete with his and Kylo Ren's light sabers) in honor of my departed brother's birthday today...He was a big Star Wars fan.
> View attachment 3740610



Love that your key chains/ bag charms complement your bag


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag!!!


Me too [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> Love that your key chains/ bag charms complement your bag


Thanks [emoji1] I was all over Disneyworld trying to find them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went to work with my Longchamp small 3D tote and the T-Rex charm from Coach.


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3740678
> 
> 
> Went to work with my Longchamp small 3D tote and the T-Rex charm from Coach.



I have the same Rexy charm too


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> I have the same Rexy charm too


Aren't they adorable? I saw a large Rexy on the Coach website today and Rexy has a Mohawk or mullet! Check it out, made me laugh.


----------



## lovely64

Mexicana by Louboutin.


----------



## Zina92

black and beige leather boy bag [emoji7][emoji7]

Have a great day everyone 
Kisses


----------



## beachkaka

One week straight. Couldn't say enough good about it.


----------



## Kendie26

beachkaka said:


> One week straight. Couldn't say enough good about it.
> View attachment 3740809


How sweet...big Bal fan here. Love this color & size....so glad you used her for a straight week!!


----------



## Kendie26

lovely64 said:


> Mexicana by Louboutin.
> 
> View attachment 3740739


Wow, how unique!! Totally LOVE all the colors & print....so glad you posted this as I've never seen anything quite like it


----------



## lovely64

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, how unique!! Totally LOVE all the colors & print....so glad you posted this as I've never seen anything quite like it



Thank you!!

It is , or these, are hand made by artisan women in Yucatan, Mexico. It is an artwork to empower women!


----------



## lovely64

More pictures: it shows a bit more here.


----------



## lovely64




----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> Aren't they adorable? I saw a large Rexy on the Coach website today and Rexy has a Mohawk or mullet! Check it out, made me laugh.


Lol i just saw it and it is too rocker for me


----------



## Molly0

lovely64 said:


> More pictures: it shows a bit more here.
> 
> View attachment 3740933


Wow!  LOVE!  & love that it contributes to empowering the women of Mexico!  It looks so happy too!  Carry with pride!


----------



## lovely64

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  LOVE!  & love that it contributes to empowering the women of Mexico!  It looks so happy too!  Carry with pride!



Thank you!!![emoji120][emoji173][emoji254]


----------



## Scully Piper

lovely64 said:


> More pictures: it shows a bit more here.
> 
> View attachment 3740933


I love it[emoji1] so vibrant!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> How sweet...big Bal fan here. Love this color & size....so glad you used her for a straight week!!


Your record is well broken


----------



## ksuromax

beachkaka said:


> One week straight. Couldn't say enough good about it.
> View attachment 3740809


Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Kendie26

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It is , or these, are hand made by artisan women in Yucatan, Mexico. It is an artwork to empower women!


Oh that's wonderful & makes it even better!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Your record is well broken


Hahahahahahaha yes indeed it is my love! Kisses


----------



## kateincali

Still my favorite bag after 5+ years. Marc Jacobs Paradise Kate


----------



## Cookiefiend

A nasty rainy day so I'm carrying my Longchamp Le Pilage Neo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My Coco is along for the fun too:


----------



## lovely64

Scully Piper said:


> I love it[emoji1] so vibrant!



Thanks!![emoji120][emoji170]


----------



## lovely64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh that's wonderful & makes it even better!!!



Thank you! Yes, it makes it more special[emoji120][emoji170][emoji5]


----------



## Mimmy

Cookiefiend said:


> A nasty rainy day so I'm carrying my Longchamp Le Pilage Neo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741442
> 
> My Coco is along for the fun too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741451



Aww, Coco looks like she is patiently waiting for the fun to start!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> A nasty rainy day so I'm carrying my Longchamp Le Pilage Neo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741442
> 
> My Coco is along for the fun too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741451


I know I should be commenting on bags but what a beautiful dog you have


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying RM mini Beloved for the last few days.


----------



## cynroz

View media item 2981




Hey guys. I have been working on this project over a year. This bag is made from sustainable materials and have more than 8 ways to carry it. It made to bring convenience to accommodate to the different agenda of the day where can be expanded and minimised depending on what to store in bag. The straps are made thicker and softer so to reduce the pressure on the neck and shoulder. Because I love multifunctional bag but couldn't find a comfortable and suitable for work so I create one. 

This is the link to the video of the bag in different configurations. 
I am to open to feedbacks and criticism about this bag. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Isaberura

My brand new neo noe rose poudre [emoji173]️


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp 2.0 backpack


----------



## sanmi




----------



## hobogirl77

My Rebecca minkoff mini regan satchel[emoji5] sorry no pics lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

hobogirl77 said:


> My Rebecca minkoff mini regan satchel[emoji5] sorry no pics lol


 awww! I like this bag I would have loved to see a photo 

---

I'm back in my Jimmy Choo Biker bag. I am just running errands and didn't take the time to change.


----------



## lms910

Trader Joes with my Faure Le Page DB32 Zip


----------



## hobogirl77

Sparkletastic said:


> awww! I like this bag I would have loved to see a photo
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm back in my Jimmy Choo Biker bag. I am just running errands and didn't take the time to change.





Just for you lol!


----------



## hobogirl77

Sorry it's crooked [emoji38]


----------



## hobogirl77

hobogirl77 said:


> Sorry it's crooked [emoji38]


I think this is a better shot :]


----------



## hobogirl77

hobogirl77 said:


> I think this is a better shot :]


----------



## hobogirl77

Sorry I can't fix it to be straight..oh well


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Sparkletastic

hobogirl77 said:


> View attachment 3742846
> 
> Just for you lol!


Even better than I thought!  That pink is stunning!


----------



## hobogirl77

Sparkletastic said:


> Even better than I thought!  That pink is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Ferragamo Sookie in Rasberry with a pink dress to a wedding. Action shot with my two little rascals. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH=full]3742971[/ATTACH]


----------



## carterazo

Coach teal Borough in marabox leather [emoji7]


----------



## Alice's craze

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3712699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim today


LEATHER looks so soft!!


----------



## Alice's craze

Mimmy said:


> Herbag with Petit h, dolphin charm.
> View attachment 3713055


The dolphin is so cute!!!!  Where did you find it?


----------



## Alice's craze

Faure Le Page Daily Battle 32 in Paris Blue


----------



## meowmix318

Monique1004 said:


> Ferragamo Sookie in Rasberry with a pink dress to a wedding. Action shot with my two little rascals. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]3742971[/ATTACH]


Beautiful family and purse. Love your dress


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I'm very boring with my purses as I really don't like purses. I tend to loose them and only carry them to carry my wallet, lipbalm etc. I love classic coach wit the clean lines and nice functional design and the quality was great
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . It's summer so I've switched to white, this is their Hippy Flap bag. Believe it or not, I purchased from eBay for $14 and yes, it is authentic. .


----------



## Kendie26

Alice's craze said:


> Faure Le Page Daily Battle 32 in Paris Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743162



What a cool & beautiful pic of you & your great bag![emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Mimmy

Monique1004 said:


> Ferragamo Sookie in Rasberry with a pink dress to a wedding. Action shot with my two little rascals. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH=full]3742971[/ATTACH]


You look great, your bag is beautiful and the little rascals are so cute!


Alice's craze said:


> The dolphin is so cute!!!!  Where did you find it?


I bought it online at hermes.com, around Christmas time last year, sold out now, but hopefully they will have some more or different ones again. 


Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3743562


Looking great, as usual, Kendie! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiomega

Tod's G-styling Shopping tote, if I am not mistaken... bought mid 2013 in the middle of a very stressful project, looking great even after 4 years and so happy to have this color back in season again... the leather is very buttery!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> You look great, your bag is beautiful and the little rascals are so cute!
> 
> I bought it online at hermes.com, around Christmas time last year, sold out now, but hopefully they will have some more or different ones again.
> 
> Looking great, as usual, Kendie! [emoji7]


Thanks so much dearest Mimmy...smooches


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3743562


GORGEOUS!!! 
I didn't know you have a grey lady!  I love Chanels grey bags. Aren't they wonderful!?!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta in Armatura


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta in Armatura


Striking color combo!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Striking color combo!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3743562



Is this new?
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Luv2Scoop said:


> I'm very boring with my purses as I really don't like purses. I tend to loose them and only carry them to carry my wallet, lipbalm etc. I love classic coach wit the clean lines and nice functional design and the quality was great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's summer so I've switched to white, this is their Hippy Flap bag. Believe it or not, I purchased from eBay for $14 and yes, it is authentic. .


It looks a lot like the Hermes Evelyne, minus the preforated H and thousands of dollars, lol. Great deal $14 bucks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went to the mall. When will I learn to stop going!?! Came home with a few goodies. I'm carrying my new MCM embossed leather with a short and long shoulder/crossbody strap.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

Addicted to bags said:


> It looks a lot like the Hermes Evelyne, minus the preforated H and thousands of dollars, lol. Great deal $14 bucks!


The coach Hippy Flap is possibly my all time favorite of theirs. The original I purchased was for a trip to Australia. I wanted something that didn't have a clasp yet could prevent spillage. It perfects in all ways and rather sleek so not too much to fuss with.


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3743972


You just HAD to flash this beauty before my eyes again & make me jealous, didn't you?!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> You just HAD to flash this beauty before my eyes again & make me jealous, didn't you?!!



Awwww, you really can borrow it [emoji1]
And promise to use a different bag next week [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> I didn't know you have a grey lady!  I love Chanels grey bags. Aren't they wonderful!?!





Livia1 said:


> Is this new?
> It's gorgeous!


Thank so much my Lovelies! I got this last year (mid year 2016) from Saks. I was considering a royal blue lambskin CF & this one on the day i bought this. My smart SA suggested if i like grey i might regret not getting it as she said they rarely get greys & they never last so I took her advice & I do love it. It's extremely versatile w/ wardrobe. I probably still like your grey lambskin better Sparkle  but i do stress less over this one since it's caviar.


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Awwww, you really can borrow it [emoji1]
> And promise to use a different bag next week [emoji8]


Kisses & thank you...you are a doll!!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3743891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the mall. When will I learn to stop going!?! Came home with a few goodies. I'm carrying my new MCM embossed leather with a short and long shoulder/crossbody strap.


Very sweet looking bag!  I really love the MCM line.


----------



## cocolv

Today I'm carrying my Loewe Barrel bag for the first time. I love it. It's low-key casual with a bit of style. 



I think I'll be carrying it for awhile. [emoji173]️


----------



## meowmix318

cocolv said:


> Today I'm carrying my Loewe Barrel bag for the first time. I love it. It's low-key casual with a bit of style.
> View attachment 3744032
> 
> 
> I think I'll be carrying it for awhile. [emoji173]️


I love the shape of this bag


----------



## dexter123

I've got my new LV Jersey Tote!


----------



## Sparkletastic

At the music festival with my Honey Bear.  Have my Prada jute and python shoulder bag with my new Roberto Cavalli cat eye sunnies.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dexter123 said:


> I've got my new LV Jersey Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744056


this is so awesome! going to look it up right now...


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> Two of the babies I picked up on my vacation: Dior Diorama in silver microcannage calf with a gold calf Diorama card holder.
> View attachment 3735428



Very cool!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3735346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 year old Chanel lambskin



She's a beauty!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> My first outing with my large Fendi By the Way in black calfskin with she.
> View attachment 3730967



Do you absolutely love this bag?! I've been listing after it for quite some time!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> Do you absolutely love this bag?! I've been listing after it for quite some time!


 I really do! I've gone hot and cold on buying it since it was released and finally pulled the trigger. I was worried it would be too plain or boxy against my body. My worries were unfounded because it's stunning in its simplicity and very easy to wear. Plus it holds a ton. I'm strongly considering getting a second in another color. LOL!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Very sweet looking bag!  I really love the MCM line.


Thank you Kendie and I LOVE your grey Chanel!!


----------



## Amazona

Been on the go for over a week now with this baby in tow:



Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium Fuchsia. Still in love, it's a great workhorse for travel - light, roomy, pretty, and under the radar!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

balenciaga rouge vif for the week. been wearing her quite a lot lately b/c i'm thinking of letting her go thanks for letting me share, and enjoy your week everyone! looking forward to seeing all of your bags this week!


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## lovely64

Still Mexicaba [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Molly0

lovely64 said:


> Still Mexicaba [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3744662


A vision of happiness! 
(You must have a great day, carrying around a bag like that!
LOVE!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm settling down to do some work and enjoy a pot of tea with my Gucci Soho Chain Shoulder Bag in teal nubuck. She's "wearing" the Versace sunnies I have on today. 

I already loved this bag. I love her even more now that she can fit my new laptop and files. I can be cute and serious at the same time.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> I really do! I've gone hot and cold on buying it since it was released and finally pulled the trigger. I was worried it would be too plain or boxy against my body. My worries were unfounded because it's stunning in its simplicity and very easy to wear. Plus it holds a ton. I'm strongly considering getting a second in another color. LOL!



It looks extremely durable and I love the way the handles can pop out as well! I think this will be either my Christmas or birthday bag!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm settling down to do some work and enjoy a pot of tea with my Gucci Soho Chain Shoulder Bag in teal nubuck. She's "wearing" the Versace sunnies I have on today.
> 
> I already loved this bag. I love her even more now that she can fit my new laptop and files. I can be cute and serious at the same time.
> View attachment 3744684



Ok friend, promise I'm not stalking you! This color is gorgeous!!!! I think you're my bag soulmate because I love all of your bag choices!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> Ok friend, promise I'm not stalking you! This color is gorgeous!!!! I think you're my bag soulmate because I love all of your bag choices!


Awww!  Thanks! I appreciate the compliments on my babies.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> It looks extremely durable and I love the way the handles can pop out as well! I think this will be either my Christmas or birthday bag!


 You'll love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Kendie and I LOVE your grey Chanel!!


Thanks so much dear Addicted to bags


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> balenciaga rouge vif for the week. been wearing her quite a lot lately b/c i'm thinking of letting her go thanks for letting me share, and enjoy your week everyone! looking forward to seeing all of your bags this week!
> View attachment 3744589





Amazona said:


> Been on the go for over a week now with this baby in tow:
> 
> View attachment 3744540
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Medium Fuchsia. Still in love, it's a great workhorse for travel - light, roomy, pretty, and under the radar!


Wow ladies! Your back-to-back photos of these 2 GORGEOUS bags are making my mouth water w/ these colors!


----------



## Kendie26

Her debut trip out & her 1st meal ....new 226 reissue in gold (w/ my preferred nice brown undertones) Cheers everyone!


----------



## christinemliu

Henri Bendel Rivington Mini Tote in Otter, purchased during the semi-annual sale (sorry the pic is a little dark):


----------



## Cookiefiend

At the office with Louis Extra Large Birthday present to Myself ([emoji4]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3744847


----------



## Cookiefiend

Well - I'll try that again?


----------



## Molly0

Same old. . . (I'm stuck on this Ferragamo, I can't seem to get out of it since I added the canvas strap)


----------



## longtimechloefan

Dooney Bourke Florentine Dome Satchel in black


----------



## paculina

I used my Ted Baker today. I think I'll have to take the wristlet out for future use and just take the few cards I need daily. There's just not enough room for a wristlet and everything else in there.


----------



## Breadnbrie

Hello lovely people! Haven't posted in a while but I still check this thread every week. Love seeing all your bags!

3 from the last week for me. 

Burberry banner in pale orchid: 



LV Neverfull MM:


Diorever in midnight blue:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello lovely people! Haven't posted in a while but I still check this thread every week. Love seeing all your bags!
> 
> 3 from the last week for me.
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid:
> View attachment 3745168
> 
> 
> LV Neverfull MM:
> View attachment 3745170
> 
> Diorever in midnight blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745169


all gorgeous! you should definitely be posting more!


----------



## Glttglam

Had to switch for a couple of reasons last week. First, the Michael Kors large Sloan, then Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody for day trip and fair, and finally Michael Kors Desi Tote which I will be using all week.


----------



## lovely64

Molly0 said:


> A vision of happiness!
> (You must have a great day, carrying around a bag like that!
> LOVE!



Thank you!![emoji170][emoji120][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## lovely64

Hermes Tuesday.[emoji173][emoji5]


----------



## lovely64




----------



## yellowbernie

LV PM Iena with my new LV bag charm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> Had to switch for a couple of reasons last week. First, the Michael Kors large Sloan, then Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody for day trip and fair, and finally Michael Kors Desi Tote which I will be using all week.
> View attachment 3745211
> View attachment 3745214
> View attachment 3745215


loving the silver bags for sure! and the last one looks like a laser cut design, very pretty bags!


----------



## Molly0

Revamped old Chloe Hobo


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta in Armatura


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> loving the silver bags for sure! and the last one looks like a laser cut design, very pretty bags!


Thank you


----------



## CClovesbags

First time out....after sleeping in the closet for months


----------



## meowmix318

Decided to switch to an oddie but a goody bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the first designer bag that I bought and started my love of handbags. Sadly I have long moved away from Coach but still love this blush Madison Coach bag

I am by no means a photographer so I apologize for the off colors in this photo (this bag has no color flaws. It's just my lack of photo taking skills)


----------



## blushes_pink

Furla mini metropolis LE


----------



## ccbaggirl89

blushes_pink said:


> Furla mini metropolis LE


great bag. i've heard many positive reviews about this one!


----------



## BlueCherry

Micro luggage in souris, first outing this year


----------



## Mimmy

Bal mini tote today. 


Bag loving seagull. [emoji211] Actually I think she's looking for a hotdog. [emoji894] [emoji23]


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3746957
> 
> 
> Micro luggage in souris, first outing this year


Oh wow! Gorgeous grey! I get so tempted when I see micro luggages. Do you find the bag heavy when worn on shoulder? 



Mimmy said:


> Bal mini tote today.
> View attachment 3747276
> 
> Bag loving seagull. [emoji211] Actually I think she's looking for a hotdog. [emoji894] [emoji23]
> View attachment 3747277


Gorgeous bal! That mini size is so cute. Love the color!


----------



## Breadnbrie

Last 2 days for me. 

YSL envelope large:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And Neverfull MM in azur. Love the summer vibe!


----------



## BlueCherry

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh wow! Gorgeous grey! I get so tempted when I see micro luggages. Do you find the bag heavy when worn on shoulder?



This bag doesn't fit over the shoulder, it's handheld or arm carry only and doesn't come with an extra strap either. It's a little heavier than other bags, especially if it's full, but considering how well made it is that's unsurprising. It's one of my all time favourites


----------



## bry_dee

Alexander Wang Diego, which my guy officemate commended as a cool dry bag.
I just smiled, rode along and replied "At least I'll get wet in style! ". LOL He's straight as a ruler, bless him.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Mimmy

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh wow! Gorgeous grey! I get so tempted when I see micro luggages. Do you find the bag heavy when worn on shoulder?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bal! That mini size is so cute. Love the color!



Thanks, Breadnbrie!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Stunning color !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

bry_dee said:


> Alexander Wang Diego, which my guy officemate commended as a cool dry bag.
> I just smiled, rode along and replied "At least I'll get wet in style! ". LOL He's straight as a ruler, bless him.


Looks great on you


----------



## bry_dee

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks great on you


Thanks a lot! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3746957
> 
> 
> Micro luggage in souris, first outing this year





Mimmy said:


> Bal mini tote today.
> View attachment 3747276
> 
> Bag loving seagull. [emoji211] Actually I think she's looking for a hotdog. [emoji894] [emoji23]
> View attachment 3747277


Hello my dearest gals...you both have 2 of my all time favorite brands & bag styles... BIG LOVE TO YOU BOTH on these gorgeous beauties!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Girl! This color is soooooo extraordinary & SO YOU! Fabulousity at its best!


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Last 2 days for me.
> 
> YSL envelope large:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747480
> 
> 
> And Neverfull MM in azur. Love the summer vibe!
> View attachment 3747483


Looking ever so chic as usual bnb....so glad when you pop back in here!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl! This color is soooooo extraordinary & SO YOU! Fabulousity at its best!


Thank you, Hun!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Stunning color !!!


Thank you


----------



## BPC




----------



## aundria17

Alexander Wang iridescent hardware.  This bag looks great on and gets me more compliments than any other bag.


----------



## Livia1

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747971



Adorable!


----------



## BPC

Livia1 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3748133
> 
> Alexander Wang iridescent hardware.  This bag looks great on and gets me more compliments than any other bag.


Hugs to the step-sister!!  (from my Bal with iridescent hw, 'last bow' from AW in Bal)


----------



## Breadnbrie

BigCherry said:


> This bag doesn't fit over the shoulder, it's handheld or arm carry only and doesn't come with an extra strap either. It's a little heavier than other bags, especially if it's full, but considering how well made it is that's unsurprising. It's one of my all time favourites


I thought the micro did come with a shoulder strap. My mistake, it must be the nano size that does. Either way, your bag is gorgeous! Enjoy!



Kendie26 said:


> Looking ever so chic as usual bnb....so glad when you pop back in here!



Thank you my friend! Loved your new Chanel addition, if I'm remembering correctly! Your closet must be like Disneyland, but better!


----------



## Breadnbrie

BPC said:


> View attachment 3747971



Love the smushy black bal! And the sleepy pooch!


----------



## BPC

Breadnbrie said:


> Love the smushy black bal! And the sleepy pooch!


Thank you. I adore squishy things...


----------



## Monique1004

Garden party 30 in cobalt. I realized that it matches the flower on my dress.


----------



## Sparkletastic

At the movies with my pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote.


----------



## cafecreme15

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello lovely people! Haven't posted in a while but I still check this thread every week. Love seeing all your bags!
> 
> 3 from the last week for me.
> 
> Burberry banner in pale orchid:
> View attachment 3745168
> 
> 
> LV Neverfull MM:
> View attachment 3745170
> 
> Diorever in midnight blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745169



This Diorever is gorgeous!! What a stunning blue


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> Garden party 30 in cobalt. I realized that it matches the flower on my dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748276



Beautiful!! Is this the 30 or 36?


----------



## Monique1004

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! Is this the 30 or 36?



It's 30. You can tell by the short handles.


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> It's 30. You can tell by the short handles.


Thanks! For some reason I have trouble gauging the sizes of this bag when they are not side by side. I am thinking of getting the 36 as a work bag.


----------



## sanmi

With my Longchamp bag today.


----------



## FancyPants77

lovely64 said:


> Still Mexicaba [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3744662



So vibrant and beautiful!


----------



## FancyPants77

Kendie26 said:


> Her debut trip out & her 1st meal ....new 226 reissue in gold (w/ my preferred nice brown undertones) Cheers everyone!



Wow what a beautiful bag! Loooove the color. Stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Kendie26

Last night/client dinner out..miss pink chevron mini


----------



## Kendie26

FancyPants77 said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag! Loooove the color. Stunning!





Breadnbrie said:


> I thought the micro did come with a shoulder strap. My mistake, it must be the nano size that does. Either way, your bag is gorgeous! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend! Loved your new Chanel addition, if I'm remembering correctly! Your closet must be like Disneyland, but better!


Warm Thanks to you both! The color of that gold/beige-y reissue is quite pretty & better in person.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Last night/client dinner out..miss pink chevron mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748644
> View attachment 3748645


Great look, Kendie!!!  Love your dress!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Great look, Kendie!!!  Love your dress!!


Thanks so much dearest LOVIE & back at you on your sweet, sassy red hot BV!


----------



## Elsie87

a black Alexander Wang Rocco


----------



## lovely64

FancyPants77 said:


> So vibrant and beautiful!



Thank you![emoji120][emoji170][emoji170][emoji294]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Last night/client dinner out..miss pink chevron mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748644
> View attachment 3748645


Super cute, Kendie!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By The Way and Roberto Cavalli sunnies with me for a late breakfast earlier today.


----------



## Molly0

Waiting in the car with me.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily, Mulberry (plus BV and AMcQ accessories and Balenciaga espadrilles)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily, Mulberry (plus BV and AMcQ accessories and Balenciaga espadrilles)


 Total gorgeousness!! Lovely bag!! And your outfit is perfect.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Total gorgeousness!! Lovely bag!! And your outfit is perfect.


Thank you


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Last night/client dinner out..miss pink chevron mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748644
> View attachment 3748645



WOW, here you are again, toting that beautiful bag!


----------



## roundandround

Paul Smith I don' t know the name of this bag but I'm so in love with the  swirl rainbow colors


----------



## Molly0

With me today, is the most functional bag I own!


----------



## SimplyB

Bringing this out with me today to brave the rainy weather and crowds to celebrate "Canada Day 150th" Birthday celebrations! [emoji1063]


----------



## Ludmilla

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3749978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With me today, is the most functional bag I own!


Very pretty! And it looks really super functional, too.


----------



## Molly0

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! And it looks really super functional, too.


Thanks!  It really is.


----------



## luvlux64

Last week's daily work bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## bakeacookie

Mon monogram Neverfull


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily, Mulberry (plus BV and AMcQ accessories and Balenciaga espadrilles)



What a great look - love it!


----------



## serenityneow

Loewe Flamenco for dinner and jazz.


----------



## paculina

yellowbernie said:


> LV PM Iena with my new LV bag charm



I need to look for one of these. This is so much my style!


----------



## yellowbernie

paculina said:


> I need to look for one of these. This is so much my style!


You really should you will love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

serenityneow said:


> Loewe Flamenco for dinner and jazz.
> View attachment 3750451


I love this dress!


----------



## misszhou

Look what i found from Milan 
I had been hesitated for days between gucci sylvie/fendi flower, suddenly i walked into D&G boutique and couldnt help the temptation when the SA introduced me to her. The chain is a beautiful italian painting scarf~♡♡♡♡ . Please tell me this is not a wrong decision


----------



## serenityneow

Ludmilla said:


> I love this dress!



Thank you [emoji4]!


----------



## Sparkletastic

misszhou said:


> Look what i found from Milan
> I had been hesitated for days between gucci sylvie/fendi flower, suddenly i walked into D&G boutique and couldnt help the temptation when the SA introduced me to her. The chain is a beautiful italian painting scarf~♡♡♡♡ . Please tell me this is not a wrong decision


Pure gorgeous!  And if I were you, I'd put fabric protector on the beautiful fabric strap.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Hillier in Faded Aluminum


----------



## carterazo

misszhou said:


> Look what i found from Milan [emoji3]
> I had been hesitated for days between gucci sylvie/fendi flower, suddenly i walked into D&G boutique and couldnt help the temptation when the SA introduced me to her. The chain is a beautiful italian painting scarf~♡♡♡♡[emoji813] . Please tell me this is not a wrong decision


Your bag is bee-you-tea-ful! [emoji4] 
Love all the colors. I can think of so many outfits it could go with. I would wear it year round. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Loewe Flamenco for dinner and jazz.
> View attachment 3750451



Omg you look SOOOOO pretty!! Love it all [emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

misszhou said:


> Look what i found from Milan
> I had been hesitated for days between gucci sylvie/fendi flower, suddenly i walked into D&G boutique and couldnt help the temptation when the SA introduced me to her. The chain is a beautiful italian painting scarf~♡♡♡♡ . Please tell me this is not a wrong decision



Such an AWESOME decision!![emoji322][emoji847][emoji173]️What a unique bag..true artwork! Huge congrats on this beauty![emoji93][emoji122]


----------



## Kendie26

Out to eat with hubby & my Balenciaga Papier A4 [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

I am carrying my Michael Kors Violet Callie medium satchel in white.


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> Omg you look SOOOOO pretty!! Love it all [emoji173]️[emoji122][emoji93]



Thank you Kendie [emoji4]!


----------



## ksuromax

large Cabat


----------



## Aoifs

So in love with this bag! Love the look and functionality. My other bags aren't getting a look in!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> I am carrying my Michael Kors Violet Callie medium satchel in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751498


i love this bag  i'm totally buying one, thanks for posting this beauty! this thread is so dangerous!


----------



## 2cello

That Michael Kors bag *is* cute.  So many people here are down on the brand but for the money, his stuff is awesome.


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Hello, this is my first post on this lovely forum. 
Carried the L.K. Bennett Cassandra mini tote today  still don't know how to attach photos, so can't lol.


----------



## RufikPufik

This beauty
Modal Pippa


----------



## RufikPufik

RufikPufik said:


> This beauty
> Modal Pippa


Modalu


----------



## Sparkletastic

Louis Vuitton LockMe BB II in Noir


----------



## iamshoediva

Am I the only one who keeps a stash of bags (in their covers) in the trunk of my car! Its crazy.


----------



## iamshoediva

Am I the only one who keeps a stash of bags (in their covers) in the trunk of my car! Its crazy.


----------



## luvlux64

Out with my shopping tote Deauville [emoji173]️. Have a nice week everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Jereni

Phiomega said:


> You remind me to bring out my Borough... there was a period of time I wore her non stop but I have not really used her for a long time!
> 
> And do I spot a Penelope LC tote at the back? Love the color!



Yes you do! I adore that bag. It is the greatest color ever.


----------



## Jereni

Rani said:


> Lovely bag I like the neutral colours!
> I also noticed your red Penelope Longchamp in the background. I tried this on last week in black and I liked it. I Just wanted to ask if you enjoy carrying this bag?



Sorry for the delay - have got to get my notifications in order. Yes I love carrying the Penelope LC. The outside leather has a great soft pebbling, overall it has just the right about of structure, and I love that it's lined. 

I particularly love this small size but it does have the drawback that it's only for carrying by hand or in the crook of the arm. I wanted a red bag in a handheld style, so it works for me, but something to keep in mind. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bry_dee

RufikPufik said:


> This beauty
> Modal Pippa


Stunning! This is what I love about tPF, we get to see not too common brands (at least from my side of the globe) as well!  Carry it in good health!


----------



## gswpurse

Having lunch with miu miu bow satchel.


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta


----------



## bry_dee

This black Gucci collapsible carry-on duffel:


----------



## aundria17

Kara crinkle leather iridescent tote


----------



## Pessie

New to me Mulberry Elgin in chocolate darwin leather


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> New to me Mulberry Elgin in chocolate darwin leather
> 
> View attachment 3752873


Yummmmm!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3752810
> 
> Kara crinkle leather iridescent tote


That's one fab piece!!!


----------



## Jereni

Celine micro today. Happy 4th!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage cross body for me today


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs FW15 Black Ray Deja Vu


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running out to get more ice for our July 4th celebration with my Trussardi Lovy  crossbody. I love the red hardware and unique clasp.


----------



## Scully Piper

Papillon DE


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Running out to get more ice for our July 4th celebration with my Trussardi Lovy  crossbody. I love the red hardware and unique clasp.
> View attachment 3753446


This is one special bag! Absolutely amazing (and sparkletastic )


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Looking cool!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Looking cool!


thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat



Love your posts ksuromax, if I see one in the morning before I get up it always makes me go get my bracelets and make the effort to put them on


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Love your posts ksuromax, if I see one in the morning before I get up it always makes me go get my bracelets and make the effort to put them on


 
my pleasure


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Running out to get more ice for our July 4th celebration with my Trussardi Lovy  crossbody. I love the red hardware and unique clasp.
> View attachment 3753446


WOW. i'm in love with this ... how unique and beautiful is this???!!! that clasp is tdf. if i buy one i'll totally blame you.


----------



## Jereni

Prada exec tote today


----------



## Kendie26

My current favorite work tote...Celine TriFold (my Celine Luggage & Mulberry Bays are my other favorite work totes that i tend to rotate the most with)
(Special dedication to @BigCherry  on this


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Running out to get more ice for our July 4th celebration with my Trussardi Lovy  crossbody. I love the red hardware and unique clasp.
> View attachment 3753446


!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs FW15 Black Ray Deja Vu
> View attachment 3753367


Really REALLY awesome looking MJ!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> This is one special bag! Absolutely amazing (and sparkletastic )


Thanks!  This bag makes me happy. 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> WOW. i'm in love with this ... how unique and beautiful is this???!!! that clasp is tdf. if i buy one i'll totally blame you.


Thanks, ccbaggirl! I walked past the store window and fell in love. I had to get it!  It's even prettier in person. 

And I'll happily accept the blame if you buy one. LOL! 


Kendie26 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks for the emoticon love, Kendie!


----------



## kateincali

Kendie26 said:


> Really REALLY awesome looking MJ!!!!


thank you so much! it's one of my favourites


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My current favorite work tote...Celine TriFold (my Celine Luggage & Mulberry Bays are my other favorite work totes that i tend to rotate the most with)
> (Special dedication to @BigCherry  on this



@Kendie26 you're killing me with this mod shot, what am I to do??? [emoji23][emoji23]

Looking beautiful and stylish as always [emoji179] God dammit I want this bag... [emoji33][emoji12]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 you're killing me with this mod shot, what am I to do??? [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Looking beautiful and stylish as always [emoji179] God dammit I want this bag... [emoji33][emoji12]


 G-E-T  O-N-E....S-O-O-N!!!! You won't regret it!!!! From 1 Celine lover to another


----------



## sacha1009

I'm carrying neverfull pouch


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My current favorite work tote...Celine TriFold (my Celine Luggage & Mulberry Bays are my other favorite work totes that i tend to rotate the most with)
> (Special dedication to @BigCherry  on this


she is absolutely gorgeous in her clean and simple lines, yet so feminine and functional!!


----------



## Breadnbrie

This week with Bal gold plate city


----------



## ksuromax

Again Peltro Cabat


----------



## Molly0

Mackage


----------



## ksuromax

Black Medium Lily, Mulberry, for a night out


----------



## Monique1004

LV speedy cherry


----------



## Mariapia

Another red bag...
Catherine Parra this time...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3755900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another red bag...
> Catherine Parra this time...


Fun contrast bottom.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Michael Kors Jet Set


----------



## Pessie

I bought this bag intending to use it as a winter/bad weather bag, but I've been carrying it since it arrived 
vintage Mulberry


----------



## Amazona

Pessie said:


> I bought this bag intending to use it as a winter/bad weather bag, but I've been carrying it since it arrived
> vintage Mulberry
> 
> View attachment 3755993


An older Mully is so easy to fall in love with! Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## aundria17

Christian Louboutin small Eloise


----------



## Cookiefiend

My old and faithful Longchamp Roseau


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've been using this wonderfully beautifully abused backpack this summer! 


I picked it up in Sorrento around 8 years ago, before I knew anything about bags or leather. Little did I know it would end up being a real winner. I'm not afraid to use it because somehow it looks cooler so all beat-up? Perfect for every day and for an adventure!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3756242
> 
> Christian Louboutin small Eloise


Wow, how cool....love this one!!!


----------



## Kendie26

A pop of red for my black & cream outfit...chanel medium classic flap. The sun makes her appear more orange-y but she's definitely more of a true red (as you may see in bottom pic)


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3756242
> 
> Christian Louboutin small Eloise


GREAT statement bag! 


Kendie26 said:


> A pop of red for my black & cream outfit...chanel medium classic flap. The sun makes her appear more orange-y but she's definitely more of a true red (as you may see in bottom pic)


Gorgeous!  I was so happy for you when you found your perfect red. 
What season is this from?  I've been wanting a red lamb (my red is caviar) and like true (not orange-y) reds.  So I'd love to know all the right seasons to hunt.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> GREAT statement bag!
> Gorgeous!  I was so happy for you when you found your perfect red.
> What season is this from?  I've been wanting a red lamb (my red is caviar) and like true (not orange-y) reds.  So I'd love to know all the right seasons to hunt.


Thanks so much dearest Sparkle!! Mine is 14B. Happy weekend Lovely


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> At the music festival with my Honey Bear.  Have my Prada jute and python shoulder bag with my new Roberto Cavalli cat eye sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744139


I'm in love love with your sunnies


----------



## roundandround

Pessie said:


> I bought this bag intending to use it as a winter/bad weather bag, but I've been carrying it since it arrived
> vintage Mulberry
> 
> View attachment 3755993



Great bag Pessie, love old Mulbs!



Cookiefiend said:


> My old and faithful Longchamp Roseau
> View attachment 3756261



Great looking oldie.



Kendie26 said:


> A pop of red for my black & cream outfit...chanel medium classic flap. The sun makes her appear more orange-y but she's definitely more of a true red (as you may see in bottom pic)



That's a very beautiful and RED bag Kendie! The backdrop looks awesome too!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Great bag Pessie, love old Mulbs!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very beautiful and RED bag Kendie! The backdrop looks awesome too!


Thanks so much sweet r&r!!


----------



## Pessie

roundandround said:


> Great bag Pessie, love old Mulbs!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very beautiful and RED bag Kendie! The backdrop looks awesome too!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

roundandround said:


> Great bag Pessie, love old Mulbs!
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very beautiful and RED bag Kendie! The backdrop looks awesome too!



Thank you! She's a keeper for sure! [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

Haven't used this gal in a hot second - Coach Courtenay


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> A pop of red for my black & cream outfit...chanel medium classic flap. The sun makes her appear more orange-y but she's definitely more of a true red (as you may see in bottom pic)


beautiful bag, i adore chanel reds. i'll guess 17 series...? i have no idea, but whatever series it's so beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful bag, i adore chanel reds. i'll guess 17 series...? i have no idea, but whatever series it's so beautiful.


Thanks much dearest ccbaggirl! I'm w/ you....i love chanel reds. Mine is 14B season


----------



## Monique1004

My family went out to try this new pizza restaurant and all of sudden it started pouring outside. My husband ran out to get the car and I asked the girl at the counter for a plastic bag. She asked if I want to put the pizza box in it. I said, "No, it's for my bag" and smiled. Here's my Halzan hiding safely in the plastic bag. Hahaha~


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been using this wonderfully beautifully abused backpack this summer!
> View attachment 3756284
> 
> I picked it up in Sorrento around 8 years ago, before I knew anything about bags or leather. Little did I know it would end up being a real winner. I'm not afraid to use it because somehow it looks cooler so all beat-up? Perfect for every day and for an adventure!


This is a winner for sure.  I really like the leather and it will never get out of style. Perfect for summer adventures.


----------



## Scully Piper

MCM studded Stark backpack while up in Lake Tahoe from Thurs-Sat [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> My family went out to try this new pizza restaurant and all of sudden it started pouring outside. My husband ran out to get the car and I asked the girl at the counter for a plastic bag. She asked if I want to put the pizza box in it. I said, "No, it's for my bag" and smiled. Here's my Halzan hiding safely in the plastic bag. Hahaha~
> 
> View attachment 3757818
> View attachment 3757819


Major points for hubby! [emoji106] 
(I don't think mine would do that...)


----------



## Molly0

Found this Rebecca Minkoff bag at the very back of my purse cupboard. I haven't seen it in ages!  Don't even remember what it is called!  I'm so NOT an orange person. . . But what the heck? . . . I'll take her for a spin.


----------



## RayKay

Coach Rogue Satchel. I have been carrying it since Thursday which is a long time for me so will probably switch out tonight; such a great bag though, albeit not the lightest!:


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post...yesterday was MK Camo Grayson


----------



## Pessie

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3759057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Rebecca Minkoff bag at the very back of my purse cupboard. I haven't seen it in ages!  Don't even remember what it is called!  I'm so NOT an orange person. . . But what the heck? . . . I'll take her for a spin.


How could you neglect this one?!   I love it, it's so unusual and the colour is fabulous


----------



## Pessie

Shopping with Victoria  I love this bag big styleee


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Molly0

Pessie said:


> How could you neglect this one?!   I love it, it's so unusual and the colour is fabulous


I know. It is a fun colour  . . . And the softest lambskin ever!  (I need to make it to the back of my closet more often.)


----------



## Pessie

Molly0 said:


> I know. It is a fun colour  . . . And the softest lambskin ever!  (I need to make it to the back of my closet more often.)


I'm wondering what else you've got hidden away back there


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs FW10 Garbo Camille


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3759057
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Rebecca Minkoff bag at the very back of my purse cupboard. I haven't seen it in ages!  Don't even remember what it is called!  I'm so NOT an orange person. . . But what the heck? . . . I'll take her for a spin.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Pessie said:


> How could you neglect this one?!  [emoji3] I love it, it's so unusual and the colour is fabulous [emoji813]


Agreed!


----------



## 2cello

Pessie said:


> Shopping with Victoria  I love this bag big styleee
> 
> View attachment 3759318



Love this, what is this bag?  I'm not aware of "Victoria"?


----------



## Esquared72

AW Rocco in Neptune


----------



## Pessie

2cello said:


> Love this, what is this bag?  I'm not aware of "Victoria"?


It's Hermes Victoria II 35cm in white - it's not one of the most popular H styles (until you have one )


----------



## bongsunthecat

My work tote


----------



## Kendie26

faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs FW10 Garbo Camille
> View attachment 3759339


Absolute STUNNER!!!!!! I want!!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Shopping with Victoria  I love this bag big styleee
> 
> View attachment 3759318


Gorgeous! I think i remember when you first posted her as many of us "oooo'd & ah'd" at the white!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> MCM studded Stark backpack while up in Lake Tahoe from Thurs-Sat [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3758475


This is 1 of my very favorites of yours...just adore it!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 of my very favorites of yours...just adore it!!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Monique1004

I was going straight to yoga after work so carried my favorite tote that I haven't carried for a while. Ferragamo vice tote.


----------



## Pessie

Monique1004 said:


> I was going straight to yoga after work so carried my favorite tote that I haven't carried for a while. Ferragamo vice tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759783
> View attachment 3759786


Very pretty pink  I love this


----------



## RayKay

Coach Rogue in Butterscotch!


----------



## FunBagz

Scully Piper said:


> MCM studded Stark backpack while up in Lake Tahoe from Thurs-Sat [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3758475



ALICE!


----------



## Scully Piper

FunBagz said:


> ALICE!


Yup [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I was going straight to yoga after work so carried my favorite tote that I haven't carried for a while. Ferragamo vice tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759783
> View attachment 3759786


LOVE this color so much...looks awesome on you!


----------



## Kendie26

My chanel chevron reissue (226 size)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel chevron reissue (226 size)


Looking very stylish, dear Kendie  Beautiful bag  And now I can see it's not pink!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cabat


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cabat


Love the shine on this bag  Fabulous match with all your glorious silver jewellery,


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the shine on this bag  Fabulous match with all your glorious silver jewellery,


Funny enough, i have just received my second H enamel bangle with gold trim, and as you said, wearing silver all over i can't put it on right now... lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Expecting mod pics of the new beauty later then  Will be fabulous with your "Egyptian" H scarves, n'est-ce pas?

I'm a bit too "monochronic" with colours and jewellery but I think mixing different metals can look really good. It gives an interesting twist.


----------



## loves

my summer 2017 bag and in the mood for pom poms


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Expecting mod pics of the new beauty later then  Will be fabulous with your "Egyptian" H scarves, n'est-ce pas?
> 
> I'm a bit too "monochronic" with colours and jewellery but I think mixing different metals can look really good. It gives an interesting twist.


not really, my idea of pairing was another H scarf, in marine theme with prints of ropes in gold-ish tones, will post it tomorrow


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking very stylish, dear Kendie  Beautiful bag  And now I can see it's not pink!


Thank you sweet friend!! Glad you can see it's beigy-ness in this pic (although the pink tones are definitely there subtly) Hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cabat


Lovely pic of you new beauty to showcase its amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## Mariapia

My Lancel Charlie.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> not really, my idea of pairing was another H scarf, in marine theme with prints of ropes in gold-ish tones, will post it tomorrow


Just saw the pic of it on the Bal forum, so I see what you mean!


----------



## k-m116

"On Wednesdays we wear pink"-theme at work today! So I took this old goodie. The only bag I use frequently that's not a designer bag. I bought this beautiful pink bag with Hermès-inspired detail when I was 15 at Debenhams from their own collection. I've loved this bag dearly. It fits a lot more than you think and the colour can really make an whole outfit. It's starting to look a bit worn out and I'm looking for an other colorful bag to replace it (but it kind of breaks my heart).


----------



## Aelfaerie

Poppy206 said:


> Summer = denim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740112
> View attachment 3740113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + small Cult Gaia Ark.  I love this cutie - even random kids will stop me to say that they like it - so fun!


Can you do a "how much fits in my bag" post on this? I'm looking into getting this bag (so perfect for spring/summer!) but I haven't been able to find pictures of what people keep in the bag. Every Google Image looks like people are just carrying an empty bag without anything in it!


----------



## aundria17

Tory burch wallet on a chain


----------



## carterazo

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lancel Charlie.


Beautiful! Which size is this? The 'regular' looks huge on the model.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3761495
> 
> Tory burch wallet on a chain


This is a very unique material / pattern. Almost a rainbow oil slick effect. Can you share what it is?


----------



## Sparkletastic

k-m116 said:


> "On Wednesdays we wear pink"-theme at work today! So I took this old goodie. The only bag I use frequently that's not a designer bag. I bought this beautiful pink bag with Hermès-inspired detail when I was 15 at Debenhams from their own collection. I've loved this bag dearly. It fits a lot more than you think and the colour can really make an whole outfit. It's starting to look a bit worn out and I'm looking for an other colorful bag to replace it (but it kind of breaks my heart).


Pretty bag. With the sentimental value it may be worth keeping her and having her refurbished.


----------



## Monique1004

I want to show off my recent purchase here. Fendi Floral By the way small. I knew that I had to carry it with my Super hero top as soon as I open the package.


----------



## k-m116

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty bag. With the sentimental value it may be worth keeping her and having her refurbished.



Thank you! Of course I'll keep her  And you're right, I'll see what I can do about the condition. But rather than wearing this until it breaks completely I prefer keep it safe, and get another colorful bag for a daily basis (every reason to get a new bag...).


----------



## Mariapia

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Which size is this? The 'regular' looks huge on the model.


This is the medium size. 31 cm long. 
I think it's the best size. 
The large one is huge.


----------



## aisyaj

mini cara indigo


----------



## carterazo

Mariapia said:


> This is the medium size. 31 cm long.
> I think it's the best size.
> The large one is huge.


Thanks!


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a very unique material / pattern. Almost a rainbow oil slick effect. Can you share what it is?


It is Tory Burch.  She calls it rose gold but it has a hologram effect.  I purchased it from Nordstrom online.


----------



## KittieKelly

Gucci courrier soft & passport holder


----------



## Molly0

Carrying the kitchen sink today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> I want to show off my recent purchase here. Fendi Floral By the way small. I knew that I had to carry it with my Super hero top as soon as I open the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761798


I don't know which I love more. Your super hero top or the bag!! Awesome look! 

I just bought a BTW and fall more in love each day. These are wonderful bags, aren't they! 


aisyaj said:


> View attachment 3762001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini cara indigo


What a cutie! I'm drawn to cobalt bags. What brand is this?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3755069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mackage


I like this one a lot! Is it a backpack style?


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Aoifs

I used to carry this lady for work constantly when I bought her but this is my first time bringing her to work in years. Excited!

Work with all men now and they won't notice. [emoji28]I would have gotten a lot of negative comments in my last job.


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I want to show off my recent purchase here. Fendi Floral By the way small. I knew that I had to carry it with my Super hero top as soon as I open the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761798


I LOVE your Fendi & I REALLY REALLY LOVE your superhero blouse too!! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lancel Charlie.


That is such a STUNNING bag dearest Mariapia!! I love the shape, color, leather texture...everything!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


I can feel the softness through my computer! Looking great girlie!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> That is such a STUNNING bag dearest Mariapia!! I love the shape, color, leather texture...everything!!


Thank you so much, Kendie.
It!s one of my best purchases.


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Kendie.
> It!s one of my best purchases.


No doubt! I'd love to see one in person but I've not come across the designer here in USA....I bet you look super chic, sophisticated & maybe even sassycarrying her! Really an awesome looking bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> No doubt! I'd love to see one in person but I've not come across the designer here in USA....I bet you look super chic, sophisticated & maybe even sassycarrying her! Really an awesome looking bag!


It's a very ladylike bag, Kendie... 
And, you are absolutely right, it adds sophistication to my usual casual clothes....
Thanks again for your lovely words as always.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> I like this one a lot! Is it a backpack style?


Thanks!  Yes it is. . . . Or it WAS I should say. I removed the backpack strap & clipped on  a thin leather strap.  It was just too heavy with those huge huge zippers. I know a lot of people would be horrified but I'm happier with it now. (Luckily it came off very cleanly.  The leather is just TDF!


----------



## leechiyong

Added a wristlet strap to my new LV Apollo charm in eclipse:


----------



## KittieKelly

Heimat Atlantica - reed bag


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Aoifs said:


> I used to carry this lady for work constantly when I bought her but this is my first time bringing her to work in years. Excited!
> 
> Work with all men now and they won't notice. [emoji28]I would have gotten a lot of negative comments in my last job.
> 
> View attachment 3762952


I have the same with silver HW. I love it. So practical for carrying around all my work stuff. I tend not to use it in summer though as I prefer lighter colours. But I have yet to find a nice work bag in summery tones. And of course they have discontinued the GST. Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3763293
> View attachment 3763292
> 
> Thanks!  Yes it is. . . . Or it WAS I should say. I removed the backpack strap & clipped on  a thin leather strap.  It was just too heavy with those huge huge zippers. I know a lot of people would be horrified but I'm happier with it now. (Luckily it came off very cleanly.  The leather is just TDF!


Nice hack, lol!


----------



## Amazona

Never mind my boring white purse, but look what I carried my lunch in to work today!


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry bayswater


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday & probably today...this is 1 of my rainy day bags


----------



## DiJe40

Didn't take her out for a while, today Balenciaga First for a little trip.


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Didn't take her out for a while, today Balenciaga First for a little trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764047


Gosh... this leather!...


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & probably today...this is 1 of my rainy day bags


Good old buddy!!!!  haven't seen her for a while


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Good old buddy!!!!  haven't seen her for a while



Thanks Lovie! I usually feel bad that I tend to grab for her in the rain so today it's sunny & she's heading out to a party [emoji322]very soon[emoji4]. Happy weekend !


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Lovie! I usually feel bad that I tend to grab for her in the rain so today it's sunny & she's heading out to a party [emoji322]very soon[emoji4]. Happy weekend !


Happy weekend!! Have a blast!


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> Gosh... this leather!...



It's chèvre...she's about 11 years old but still lovely. I have to use her more. [emoji2]


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> It's chèvre...she's about 11 years old but still lovely. I have to use her more. [emoji2]


Yup, i see it. Good ol' chevre, looks like 2005, smooth and thick... which letter is on the tag?


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> Yup, i see it. Good ol' chevre, looks like 2005, smooth and thick... which letter is on the tag?



It's a W


----------



## CClovesbags

[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> It's a W


FW 2006 then


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Iamminda

My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .


----------



## kiss_p




----------



## FancyPants77

Amazona said:


> Never mind my boring white purse, but look what I carried my lunch in to work today!
> View attachment 3763936



So cute!


----------



## FancyPants77

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3764541
> 
> View attachment 3764542



Beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

My Evelyne!


----------



## bakeacookie

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

cafecreme15 said:


> My Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764636



Lovely color for the Evelyne.


----------



## raspberrypink

Today is your turn to get some sun! [emoji295]


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3764391





Iamminda said:


> My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .


MAJOR STUNNERS to you both dear friends!! WOW I LOVE both of your bags....2 black beauties
Iamminda, "sister friend"...are you a chess player my dear? I used to play many years ago & miss it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .



Love it! Glad to see you're using it, Iam!


----------



## roundandround

Amazona said:


> Never mind my boring white purse, but look what I carried my lunch in to work today!
> View attachment 3763936



OMG Moomins bag!!! So cute! I almost got one while we were in Japan, I got a tee instead.



Pessie said:


> Mulberry bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3763938



Beautiful bag! 



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & probably today...this is 1 of my rainy day bags


Very classy as a "rainy day" bag 



Iamminda said:


> My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> MAJOR STUNNERS to you both dear friends!! WOW I LOVE both of your bags....2 black beauties
> Iamminda, "sister friend"...are you a chess player my dear? I used to play many years ago & miss it.


Thanks sweet K!  I haven't played chess since I was young -- I bet you are a superb player and would beat me in a game (like you do in many "purse-nabbing" games that we play, lol)


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Glad to see you're using it, Iam!


Thanks BBG -- I was waiting to pair it with the right outfit but then finally thought, forget it, am using it today even though I am wearing jeans and t shirt.


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you kindly


----------



## KittieKelly

Kelly 28


----------



## Amazona

roundandround said:


> OMG Moomins bag!!! So cute! I almost got one while we were in Japan, I got a tee instead.


LOL yeah, it was on sale for 8€ and too cute to pass! I'm from the town where the Moominworld is located so it reminds me of home. Also knew the guy who created the whole Moomin industry around T. Jansson's stories and his creative madness is kinda encapsulated in that little bag as well.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks sweet K!  I haven't played chess since I was young -- I bet you are a superb player and would beat me in a game (like you do in many "purse-nabbing" games that we play, lol)


Na, we would tie, like we always do!


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my fave's....Balenciaga City ( it was a limited edition bag to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my fave's....Balenciaga City ( it was a limited edition bag to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary)


One of my fav as well -- gorgeous girl!


----------



## Belgian22

Just had a baby...First time out today with this awesome bag! Love it!


----------



## DiJe40

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my fave's....Balenciaga City ( it was a limited edition bag to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary)



Wow..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## raspberrypink

Iamminda said:


> My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .


It's gorgeous! [emoji173]


----------



## lovely64

Chanel mini[emoji137]


----------



## misstrine85

My Speedy for getting a pedicure and running pre-holiday errands [emoji173]️


----------



## Phiomega

Chanel Navy Box Tote -- I really love this bag given its function, size, understated Chanel touch, and the beautiful Navy blue color.... a great bag to start my Monday!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my mute City again


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my fave's....Balenciaga City ( it was a limited edition bag to celebrate Bal's 10th year anniversary)



Sooo sooo gorgy! Love that color.



Pollie-Jean said:


> my mute City again



Looks great on you!


----------



## roundandround

Mulberry small Lily


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Sooo sooo gorgy! Love that color.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!


Thank you dearest & I adore your Mulberry Lily!! Big fan of Mulbs!!!!


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Horizontal Lockit GM


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Isabelle for lunch and a day of shopping...


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Classic Isabelle for lunch and a day of shopping...
> View attachment 3766060


Gorgeous!  Hope you have fun shopping (maybe not too much fun, lol).


----------



## Iamminda

raspberrypink said:


> It's gorgeous! [emoji173]


Thank you very much .


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My Balenciaga Metal Plate.  I am quite in love with it .


absolutely fabulous and probably my fave of yours!! 



kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3764613


  



roundandround said:


> Mulberry small Lily
> 
> View attachment 3765977


Lovely bag!! Isn't she just perfect? 



BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Classic Isabelle for lunch and a day of shopping...
> View attachment 3766060


great colour!  perfect summer buddy!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> absolutely fabulous and probably my fave of yours!!
> !


Thanks so much K.  It may be my favorite as well


----------



## luvlux64

In the waiting room...



Chanel Classic Lamb M/L


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Hope you have fun shopping (maybe not too much fun, lol).



Thanks! Good pop of color for black/white outfit lol. Shopping was fun... no new bags lol


----------



## Molly0

My huge Coach Swagger (32), with my little vintage Chanel mini tucked inside 
(for quick "get-aways").


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Rose Bruyere Bal City today


----------



## KittieKelly

velvet Gucci


----------



## 6efox

Miranda Zips Large Shopper in Sun Tan from Michael Kors Collection. She's been coming to work with me for the past couple of weeks. She's just so beautifully soft and floppy [emoji175]

View attachment 3766751


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Looks great on you!


Thanks , dear 



roundandround said:


> Mulberry small Lily
> 
> View attachment 3765977



Hey , do I see the cute dress ?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga First (and Hermes scarf)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First (and Hermes scarf)


 This bag is TDF!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is TDF!!


  
thank you


----------



## misstrine85

My Longchamp going on vacation with me [emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

PS1 medium in midnight blue


----------



## bagloverny

Haven't been on here in forever because I'm halfway though my first pregnancy (!) and have been very preoccupied haha, but I wanted to pop in to show my latest purchase: my new black Saint Laurent shopper tote, perfect for work and travel!


----------



## aundria17

Cult Gaia pink tote


----------



## Venessa84

Great day to be outside in my backyard with my Balenciaga City


----------



## ccbaggirl89

coach ruby


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First (and Hermes scarf)


i want this bag so bad


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Great day to be outside in my backyard with my Balenciaga City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767333


Gorgeous bag--congrats on this beauty making it on the July 14 PurseForum Roundup.  What a wonderful and huge yard you have


----------



## Kendie26

Wow, ALL of you are on fire lately w/ this thread.....too many to comment individually! 
I'm hanging out w/ my Boy today


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Haven't been on here in forever because I'm halfway though my first pregnancy (!) and have been very preoccupied haha, but I wanted to pop in to show my latest purchase: my new black Saint Laurent shopper tote, perfect for work and travel!
> 
> View attachment 3767223
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767222


Have missed you bagloverny!! Just have to send you special wishes & Congrats on your 1st baby...yay you're half-way through!! EXCITING!!! Love your new tote too!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, ALL of you are on fire lately w/ this thread.....too many to comment individually!
> I'm hanging out w/ my Boy today


Looking gorgeous K


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Looking gorgeous K


Thank you my dearest sweet "sista friend!"  Are you giving MP Town a break or still in action?!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my dearest sweet "sista friend!"  Are you giving MP Town a break or still in action?!


Hey!  I might change out of it tonight (so far so good, just want to keep it looking new, lol, silly thought process I guess).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hey!  I might change out of it tonight (so far so good, just want to keep it looking new, lol, silly thought process I guess).


She's (ms town) probably exhausted hearing all the compliments thrown at the 2 of you!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> She's (ms town) probably exhausted hearing all the compliments thrown at the 2 of you!!


You are too sweet and too witty girl  -- sending mucho love your way


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed you bagloverny!! Just have to send you special wishes & Congrats on your 1st baby...yay you're half-way through!! EXCITING!!! Love your new tote too!



Aww thanks so much Kendie, I missed you too! Yes half way through, can't wait to meet baby! And your bag game is SO on point, as always!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, ALL of you are on fire lately w/ this thread.....too many to comment individually!
> I'm hanging out w/ my Boy today


I ADORE this Boy!!  Whoop!!! 

Is this old medium?  I would love this in new medium.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

My new mom/travel bag for fall. Chanel XXXL flap.


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Aww thanks so much Kendie, I missed you too! Yes half way through, can't wait to meet baby! And your bag game is SO on point, as always!!





Sparkletastic said:


> I ADORE this Boy!!  Whoop!!!
> 
> Is this old medium?  I would love this in new medium.


Thank you both for the Boy love! Yes, Sparkle, this is old medium. Best luck if you are looking for one!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, ALL of you are on fire lately w/ this thread.....too many to comment individually!
> I'm hanging out w/ my Boy today


----------



## ksuromax

BV small shoulder bag with added chain for xbody wear


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV small shoulder bag with added chain for xbody wear


Ah yes, "lady in red"...how lovely & sexy You wear her beautifully my dearest


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both for the Boy love! Yes, Sparkle, this is old medium. Best luck if you are looking for one!


 I've been looking for a "unique" black Boy and yours is a perfect specimen. Interesting but not at all overdone. 

But then, you have a range of great bags and spot on taste.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been looking for a "unique" black Boy and yours is a perfect specimen. Interesting but not at all overdone.
> 
> But then, you have a range of great bags and spot on taste.


Aw why thank you, that is just WAY too kind considering your outrageously amazing collection!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes, "lady in red"...how lovely & sexy You wear her beautifully my dearest


lol  i am actually a 'lady in black'


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I've been looking for a "unique" black Boy and yours is a perfect specimen. Interesting but not at all overdone.
> 
> But then,* you have a range of great bags and spot on taste*.


+1


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> lol  i am actually a 'lady in black'


HAHAHA you ARE RIGHT....I was too busy focusing on your pop of RED!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> BV small shoulder bag with added chain for xbody wear


K - I love this look. I totally missed your post til I saw @Kendie26's comment. 
Grrrr! I have to stop using the browser on my phone and use the app. I keep missing posts.

Anyway, bordeaux is one of my absolute fav colors for bags. And the leather on this looks so yummy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> K - I love this look. I totally missed your post til I saw @Kendie26's comment.
> Grrrr! I have to stop using the browser on my phone and use the app. I keep missing posts.
> 
> Anyway, bordeaux is one of my absolute fav colors for bags. And the leather on this looks so yummy!!!


thank you


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks , dear
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , do I see the cute dress ?


Yes


----------



## missconvy

caught some colorful sun spots on my Kate spade work tote. [emoji7]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

A very old Isabella Fiore bag....should of worn it to see the Wonder Women movie


----------



## Phiomega

An oldie but goodie... Valentino tote! Got this in London three years ago, and she has sit in my shelves for a looooong time because I don't know how to wear a beautiful bag, but with so much bling! Suddenly realized yesterday that my outfit has become much simpler these days (I used to wear suit everyday), that this bag now 'fits'. Very happy with this OOTD and how my Valentino elevated it.... she is beautiful deep hunter green and I remembered it got featured in PurseForum when I post it the first time!


----------



## leechiyong

Out to lunch with my mini Apollo charm and wrist strap I added:


----------



## Sparkletastic

Phiomega said:


> An oldie but goodie... Valentino tote! Got this in London three years ago, and she has sit in my shelves for a looooong time because I don't know how to wear a beautiful bag, but with so much bling! Suddenly realized yesterday that my outfit has become much simpler these days (I used to wear suit everyday), that this bag now 'fits'. Very happy with this OOTD and how my Valentino elevated it.... she is beautiful deep hunter green and I remembered it got featured in PurseForum when I post it the first time!
> View attachment 3768742


I think this bag looks perfect with your outfit.  I'm glad you got her back out!


----------



## Pessie

Pandora for a showery day!


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my mini Apollo charm and wrist strap I added:
> View attachment 3768789



Very cute, leechiyong! You are the mini bag Queen! [emoji1357]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Bucket


----------



## leechiyong

Mimmy said:


> Very cute, leechiyong! You are the mini bag Queen! [emoji1357]


 Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Phiomega said:


> An oldie but goodie... Valentino tote! Got this in London three years ago, and she has sit in my shelves for a looooong time because I don't know how to wear a beautiful bag, but with so much bling! Suddenly realized yesterday that my outfit has become much simpler these days (I used to wear suit everyday), that this bag now 'fits'. Very happy with this OOTD and how my Valentino elevated it.... she is beautiful deep hunter green and I remembered it got featured in PurseForum when I post it the first time!
> View attachment 3768742


This tote looks amazing on you!!! So glad you took her out for a spin!


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi - micro peek-a-boo


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3770022
> 
> 
> Fendi - micro peek-a-boo


What a precious bag w/ those flowers!!! LOVE this one!


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> What a precious bag w/ those flowers!!! LOVE this one!


Thank you


----------



## Molly0

Today I'm going to carry this little 
Via Spiga grained leather bucket. I love it for it's interior of soft gold "grosgrain" type material with red leather trim.


----------



## Scully Piper

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> A very old Isabella Fiore bag....should of worn it to see the Wonder Women movie


Wow!!! I want that bag!!! It's so cool [emoji1]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Scully Piper said:


> Wow!!! I want that bag!!! It's so cool [emoji1]


thank u 
she gets lots of attention for people wherever we go


----------



## Scully Piper

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> thank u
> she gets lots of attention for people wherever we go


I bet [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out for dinner w/ my newest reissue...have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Livia1

Black Disco & Champagne


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for dinner w/ my newest reissue...have a lovely weekend everyone!


So beautiful!  I love the GHW on that color.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for dinner w/ my newest reissue...have a lovely weekend everyone!


This is so beautiful K.  Your collection is just amazing dear .  Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

Out running errands today with Lockme [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

Been trying to travel light due to a recent injury. So I have been carrying my Michael Kors Analise extra large zip clutch.


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Black Disco & Champagne
> 
> View attachment 3771702


Ah yes! I always LOVE your awesome pics & bags....you know how to live life my friend!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Been trying to travel light due to a recent injury. So I have been carrying my Michael Kors Analise extra large zip clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772215


So sorry for your injury...heal fast! Your clutch is super pretty....love it! So feminine


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> So beautiful!  I love the GHW on that color.





Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful K.  Your collection is just amazing dear .  Hope you have a great weekend.


Many thanks to you both sweetest lovelies!! You are so sweet. Thought of you this morning iamminda as i was straightening up my Bals!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> So sorry for your injury...heal fast! Your clutch is super pretty....love it! So feminine


Thank you, I'm making progress everyday. And thank you for the compliment about my clutch


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Ah yes! I always LOVE your awesome pics & bags....you know how to live life my friend!!!



Thank you, dear! And hey, you might as well enjoy life, right


----------



## Phiomega

Sparkletastic said:


> I think this bag looks perfect with your outfit.  I'm glad you got her back out!





Kendie26 said:


> This tote looks amazing on you!!! So glad you took her out for a spin!



Thank you! This is encouragement for me to get her out more often... and I am loving the softer leather!


----------



## tenKrat

Not my normal---a bum around bag, my Kavu rope sling bag, for the amusement park.


----------



## kiss_p

Marc Jacobs  Venetia


----------



## magdalinka

Pistachio green Bottega with a long cross body chain I added for functionality. It had been sitting on the back of the closed with its old short shoulder strap.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade copa cabana small leslie satchel


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Louis Vuitton Papillon is in Paris for my birthday trip. 

She is wearing a new Laduree macaroon charm 

She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.

The streets have been pedestrianised  today so we had a lovely early morning ramble with the streets largely to ourselves. 

Bonjour la belle ville de Paris.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Louis Vuitton Papillon is in Paris for my birthday trip.
> 
> She is wearing a new Laduree macaroon charm
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> The streets have been pedestrianised  today so we had a lovely early morning ramble with the streets largely to ourselves.
> 
> Bonjour la belle ville de Paris.



I wish we had a love button on here [emoji7] bag and all the treats look delicious, enjoy!! [emoji632][emoji877]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Louis Vuitton Papillon is in Paris for my birthday trip.
> 
> She is wearing a new Laduree macaroon charm
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> The streets have been pedestrianised  today so we had a lovely early morning ramble with the streets largely to ourselves.
> 
> Bonjour la belle ville de Paris.


 YAYA! Awesome pics...ALL of them! Loved seeing beautiful Paris. Again, Happiest of Birthdays you sweet lovely friend!


----------



## tatertot

Going with my sunny Mangue Balenciaga Work for today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Louis Vuitton Papillon is in Paris for my birthday trip.
> 
> She is wearing a new Laduree macaroon charm
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> The streets have been pedestrianised  today so we had a lovely early morning ramble with the streets largely to ourselves.
> 
> Bonjour la belle ville de Paris.



 Happy Birthday!
I've been watching the Tour de France for three weeks. The final stage, ending on the Champs-Elysees starts in five minutes. I watch the Tour every year, and especially love seeing them race pass the Rue de Rivoli. I've been to Paris three times but only in the Fall and Winter. Being in Paris on the final day of the Tour de France is on my "Banquet" List!
Have a wonderful rest of your trip!!!!


----------



## bagloverny

Dinner party ready last night, with my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

kellytheshopper said:


> I wish we had a love button on here [emoji7] bag and all the treats look delicious, enjoy!! [emoji632][emoji877]





Kendie26 said:


> YAYA! Awesome pics...ALL of them! Loved seeing beautiful Paris. Again, Happiest of Birthdays you sweet lovely friend!





RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I've been watching the Tour de France for three weeks. The final stage, ending on the Champs-Elysees starts in five minutes. I watch the Tour every year, and especially love seeing them race pass the Rue de Rivoli. I've been to Paris three times but only in the Fall and Winter. Being in Paris on the final day of the Tour de France is on my "Banquet" List!
> Have a wonderful rest of your trip!!!!



You're all so warm and lovely, thank you. Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a lovely day.

Yes, Mr Dawn and I watched the cyclists on Rue de Rivoli.

We eventually ended up clothes shopping at Galeries Lafayette. I feel nice and decadent now, like one of those ladies in a Henry James novel who goes around talking about dresses from Paris 

@RuedeNesle you need to go to Paris in spring time. Nothing like it. @kellytheshopper  oh that hot chocolate. Like a melted chocolate cake. @Kendie26 you are an utter sweetie


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for dinner w/ my newest reissue...have a lovely weekend everyone!



Very pretty! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> My Louis Vuitton Papillon is in Paris for my birthday trip.
> 
> She is wearing a new Laduree macaroon charm
> 
> She is currently having brunch in Angelina along the Rue de Rivoli.
> 
> The streets have been pedestrianised  today so we had a lovely early morning ramble with the streets largely to ourselves.
> 
> Bonjour la belle ville de Paris.



Great bag to wear in Paris! What a great time to visit the city during the Tour de France . We were there last year but it was a bit scary because of the attacks. Lots of soldiers around and we're so glad nothing happened. We enjoyed the short stay though. 



tatertot said:


> Going with my sunny Mangue Balenciaga Work for today
> View attachment 3773008



Love seeing this color! Very pretty to wear in the summer.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here's a lovely Marc Jacobs Baroque that goes so well with my summer floral arrangement...My DH kept inspecting it in
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the car on our way to church and said it looked better than a Chanel (which I'm always talking about as my dream bag).


----------



## leechiyong

elisabettaverde said:


> Here's a lovely Marc Jacobs Baroque that goes so well with my summer floral arrangement...My DH kept inspecting it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car on our way to church and said it looked better than a Chanel (which I'm always talking about as my dream bag).


Gorgeous pics and lovely bag!  The detail on the hardware is a very nice touch.


----------



## Iamminda

elisabettaverde said:


> Here's a lovely Marc Jacobs Baroque that goes so well with my summer floral arrangement...My DH kept inspecting it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3773591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the car on our way to church and said it looked better than a Chanel (which I'm always talking about as my dream bag).


 So beautiful especially in that first picture!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Dooney  & Bourke that my husband bought for me years ago during one of our trips to Disneyland [emoji1]


----------



## anis azmi

Coffee time!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Today it's a grey Alexander Wang bag and matching grey fur bag charm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kipling on the outside, Hermes clutch on the inside. enjoy your week everyone! and i look forward to seeing all of your beautiful bags!


----------



## RayKay

In my Coach Rogue Satchel in Oxblood today


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Lockit Horizontal GM again today, this time with a vintage Lanvin scarf.


----------



## elisabettaverde

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous pics and lovely bag!  The detail on the hardware is a very nice touch.





Iamminda said:


> So beautiful especially in that first picture!!


    Thanks so much for the lovely replies.  I've managed to get several pre-loved Stams and Baroques from the mid 2000s in excellent condition courtesy of Ebay.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Pampering day with my Fendi Mini Peekaboo [emoji162] and my fave [emoji882] charm [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach 1941 Ace 28 Pebbled Leather satchel


----------



## Sparkletastic

SEWDimples said:


> Coach 1941 Ace 28 Pebbled Leather satchel
> 
> View attachment 3774650


Lovely leather!


----------



## Pessie

Vintage Bolide 37


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel "So Black" WOC for most of this week (inside totebag during workday)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel "So Black" WOC for most of this week (inside totebag during workday)


Oh la la  That's a very lovely little Chanel, dear Kendie


----------



## BlueCherry

Céline trapeze in petrol


----------



## RayKay

That is a cute bag, @BigCherry !

I am also "feeling the blues" today:


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel "So Black" WOC for most of this week (inside totebag during workday)


I love this one!!!  Actually, I love all your beauties!


----------



## BlueCherry

RayKay said:


> That is a cute bag, @BigCherry !
> 
> I am also "feeling the blues" today:
> 
> View attachment 3775002



@RayKay thank you [emoji4]

Yours is lovely too, I’ve been seeing a lot of these posted and I may need to take a closer look .... 

I positively adore the colour blue

ETA: Are your handles customised?


----------



## RayKay

BigCherry said:


> @RayKay thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Yours is lovely too, I’ve been seeing a lot of these posted and I may need to take a closer look ....
> 
> I positively adore the colour blue
> 
> ETA: Are your handles customised?



This one is actually my first ever blue bag. I was very hesitant about it at first, and ordered it on a whim, but in real life it is such a beautiful rich blue. I was "sold" as soon as I saw it in person. 

It is hard to capture in photos as it typically shows up a bit lighter and less saturated. The stitching looks white in photos, but it is actually a light blue. 

I used to be very "safe" with my bags - blacks, browns, etc. I will never give up my neutrals, but these days I am loving a little more colour from time to time to shake things up and add some fun as I tend to dress very neutral. 

Not customized. This was just one of the seasonal Rogues that Coach put out - the full name is something like "Rogue in glovetanned pebble leather with western whiplash detail". A mouthful!  I usually just call it by its colour instead: Prussian Blue Rogue!


----------



## BlueCherry

RayKay said:


> This one is actually my first ever blue bag. I was very hesitant about it at first, and ordered it on a whim, but in real life it is such a beautiful rich blue. I was "sold" as soon as I saw it in person.
> 
> It is hard to capture in photos as it typically shows up a bit lighter and less saturated. The stitching looks white in photos, but it is actually a light blue.
> 
> I used to be very "safe" with my bags - blacks, browns, etc. I will never give up my neutrals, but these days I am loving a little more colour from time to time to shake things up and add some fun as I tend to dress very neutral.
> 
> Not customized. This was just one of the seasonal Rogues that Coach put out - the full name is something like "Rogue in glovetanned pebble leather with western whiplash detail". A mouthful!  I usually just call it by its colour instead: Prussian Blue Rogue!



Well it was a whim that paid off for sure  

I thought the stitching was white myself but light blue sounds so pretty. 

I’m safe too with colours but love orange and blue for some reason. In fact I would probably see a calm blue as a neutral. I have maybe 5 or 6 blue bags from pastel to turquoise and heaps of slg’s. They all clash terribly [emoji23]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pessie said:


> Vintage Bolide 37
> 
> View attachment 3774782


 this one.. waiting for a 27 one day... have you had it long? it's so beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Céline trapeze in petrol
> 
> View attachment 3774900





RayKay said:


> That is a cute bag, @BigCherry !
> 
> I am also "feeling the blues" today:
> 
> View attachment 3775002


Both of your blue bags are yummy gorgeous !! @BigCherry -Petrol color is a fave....you know i love your taste!
@RayKay -yours makes me want to finally bite the bullet & order a Rogue right this second!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh la la  That's a very lovely little Chanel, dear Kendie





Iamminda said:


> I love this one!!!  Actually, I love all your beauties!


Kindest Thanks & biggest hugs to my precious Bal gals ...love you both!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Both of your blue bags are yummy gorgeous !! @BigCherry -Petrol color is a fave....you know i love your taste!
> @RayKay -yours makes me want to finally bite the bullet & order a Rogue right this second!


@Kendie26 thanks and I've decided I MUST have a chevron woc


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 thanks and I've decided I MUST have a chevron woc


Oh yeah, sing it girl!!!!


----------



## Pessie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this one.. waiting for a 27 one day... have you had it long? it's so beautiful


Thank you   I've had it 3 years, it was made in 1991


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yeah, sing it girl!!!!



It is but a pipe dream, I would be drawing my pension before I found one and the cost of ringing around everywhere will cost more than the woc [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

RM Ebony Nikki


----------



## westvillage

eehlers said:


> RM Ebony Nikki
> View attachment 3775319



Eehlers, it's a treat to see one of your beautiful bags pop into this thread.  You have always found the best leathers and this bag looks so burnished and beautiful with time


----------



## Monique1004

Gloomy & rainy day for my dark night.


----------



## nfornat

Mini Cara as a backpack~


----------



## Aoifs

Today's work bag because I didn't want to struggle with a large handbag along with my laptop case and lunchbag! [emoji13]


----------



## Esquared72

westvillage said:


> Eehlers, it's a treat to see one of your beautiful bags pop into this thread.  You have always found the best leathers and this bag looks so burnished and beautiful with time



Thank you so much! Old school RM leathers are the best.


----------



## RayKay

eehlers said:


> RM Ebony Nikki
> View attachment 3775319



Lovely! My old school Nikkis were wonderful bags; I wish they had kept working for me. I kept them even long after they hadn't simply as the leather was so divine


----------



## christinemliu

Loving my new Rough and Tumble Hobo Pack in black lambskin! My experience with their customer service has been excellent too.


----------



## Iamminda

Using Ms Diane today!   Have a great day


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using Ms Diane today!   Have a great day


Don't you just love all the names they make for bags?!! Diane is lovely dear friend! And i always adore your charm. Now i see another example of your love of hobo style. Go brown (my #1 fave color!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Don't you just love all the names they make for bags?!! Diane is lovely dear friend! And i always adore your charm. Now i see another example of your love of hobo style. Go brown (my #1 fave color!)


Thanks dear K!  I really am a hobo girl.  And funny I don't usually do browns but I make a few exceptions.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Doing a little shopping with my medium Fendi By the Way in black calfskin.


----------



## Monique1004

It's been a while, Valextra!


----------



## sanmi

Causal day out.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## lovely64

Fendi beaded baguette  [emoji5][emoji6] Alaia sandals and Zara top.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

lovely64 said:


> Fendi beaded baguette  [emoji5][emoji6] Alaia sandals and Zara top.
> 
> View attachment 3777109


so pretty and the color is WOW!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine (micro) Luggage in color dark taupe


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> It's been a while, Valextra!
> View attachment 3776526
> View attachment 3776527



Gorgeous bag and very stylish outfit!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Celine (micro) Luggage in color dark taupe



Ooh another Céline bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

My cute Lindy came to work with me today.


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> My cute Lindy came to work with me today.
> View attachment 3777372



Gorgeous! You have some lovely blue bags [emoji170]


----------



## Monique1004

BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous! You have some lovely blue bags [emoji170]



You noticed! My favorite colors are blue & purple.


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> You noticed! My favorite colors are blue & purple.



I certainly did - blue makes me drool [emoji23]

My favourites are blue and grey but purple sounds nice too.


----------



## lovely64

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> so pretty and the color is WOW!!!



Thank you![emoji5][emoji137]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine (micro) Luggage in color dark taupe


Gorgeous--this one is on my wishlist.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My friend's Coach at the airport today


----------



## FancyPants77

Scully Piper said:


> Dooney  & Bourke that my husband bought for me years ago during one of our trips to Disneyland [emoji1]
> View attachment 3773753



So cute and pretty! I love the DB Disney line


----------



## Scully Piper

FancyPants77 said:


> So cute and pretty! I love the DB Disney line


Thanks. Me too [emoji1]


----------



## lovely64

Friyay bag [emoji161], Hermès crinoline birkin . Happy weekend all [emoji137]. R13 pants, Dior fusions and seafolly hat [emoji145]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Ooh another Céline bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji23]





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous--this one is on my wishlist.


Hathanks to my closest Celine pal on here & future Celine mama (iamminda)-girl, I'm so happy to hear it may be on your wishlist!!BigCherry & I cheer you on


----------



## Kendie26

lovely64 said:


> Friyay bag [emoji161], Hermès crinoline birkin . Happy weekend all [emoji137]. R13 pants, Dior fusions and seafolly hat [emoji145]
> 
> View attachment 3777941


This might be 1 of the coolest Birkin's I've seen....that color gets to me


----------



## lovely64

Kendie26 said:


> This might be 1 of the coolest Birkin's I've seen....that color gets to me



Thank you!!! Etoupe is a great neutral, enjoy your Friday![emoji173][emoji137]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new Mini Pandora


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new Mini Pandora


Ohhh I LOVE this bag and the strap is amazing  !!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Ohhh I LOVE this bag and the strap is amazing  !!!!!


Thank you , Dmurphy
I guess I have a "logo phase" 
I never thought this would happen to me , but I couldn't resist this black & white thing


----------



## Yuki85

First time out with my beauty [emoji111]️


----------



## Mimmy

My new Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, with my Rodeo PM.


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> My new Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, with my Rodeo PM.
> View attachment 3778802



The leather looks so buttery, it's gorgeous and the cute rodeo is a perfect pop of colour.


----------



## Mimmy

BigCherry said:


> The leather looks so buttery, it's gorgeous and the cute rodeo is a perfect pop of colour.



Thanks, BigCherry!


----------



## Monique1004

Waiting for my bubble tea with Chloe "Clare"
As much as I hate the weight of this bag, I also adore the colors & texture on this bag. I've never seen coral & magenta this pretty on any other bag.


----------



## nfornat

Oroton Century Tote~


----------



## leechiyong

Monique1004 said:


> Waiting for my bubble tea with Chloe "Clare"
> As much as I hate the weight of this bag, I also adore the colors & texture on this bag. I've never seen coral & magenta this pretty on any other bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778881


Such a beauty!  Always loved this style and the color combo is gorgeous.


----------



## Pessie

Givenchy Pandora


----------



## anis azmi

Late lunch with my sisters and valentino


----------



## BlueCherry

anis azmi said:


> Late lunch with my sisters and valentino
> View attachment 3779090



Is this a woc or a small clutch, it's gorgeous. I couldn't decide whether to look at the food or the bag, it was like watching tennis


----------



## S44MHY

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel "So Black" WOC for most of this week (inside totebag during workday)



Bag twin [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

S44MHY said:


> Bag twin [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779187





anis azmi said:


> Late lunch with my sisters and valentino
> View attachment 3779090





Monique1004 said:


> Waiting for my bubble tea with Chloe "Clare"
> As much as I hate the weight of this bag, I also adore the colors & texture on this bag. I've never seen coral & magenta this pretty on any other bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778881



[emoji122][emoji93][emoji322]love everyone's pics the last week or so!
Yay in chanel WOC twinsies S44MHY!
& anis azmi-that's super duper el-gorgeouso!![emoji173]️
Monique-wow that is utterly striking & so beautiful!![emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Taking my old Isabella Fiore tote out now during day & something different tonight for dinner out w/our besties. I adore this picture no tote as both sides are different & can be considered the front side! The little heart Pouch detaches from bag if I want to use alone [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> My new Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, with my Rodeo PM.
> View attachment 3778802





Pessie said:


> Givenchy Pandora
> 
> View attachment 3779073



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji173]️Congrats on your new Longchamp dearest Mimmy...divine background as always! And LOVE that perfect color dearest Pessie!! Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CClovesbags

Tiffany & Co shopper tote (mother's day gift from my wonderful mother in law) [emoji4] with a little Louis Vuitton tag


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji173]️Congrats on your new Longchamp dearest Mimmy...divine background as always! And LOVE that perfect color dearest Pessie!! Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, Kendie!


CClovesbags said:


> Tiffany & Co shopper tote (mother's day gift from my wonderful mother in law) [emoji4] with a little Louis Vuitton tag
> View attachment 3779574
> 
> View attachment 3779575


Beautiful tote, CClovesbags! The Tiffany blue color is gorgeous!


----------



## CClovesbags

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Kendie!
> 
> Beautiful tote, CClovesbags! The Tiffany blue color is gorgeous!



Thank you, my dear!


----------



## cafecreme15

Phiomega said:


> Chanel Navy Box Tote -- I really love this bag given its function, size, understated Chanel touch, and the beautiful Navy blue color.... a great bag to start my Monday!
> View attachment 3765908



I love this!! I'm looking for a new tote-like bag for work, but with some style. Do you find this fits a lot? Is Chanel still producing this?


----------



## Scully Piper

Michael Kors Selma in a very subtle color...NOT! [emoji16]


----------



## anis azmi

Breakfast with my mom and her speedy


----------



## anis azmi

Scully Piper said:


> Michael Kors Selma in a very subtle color...NOT! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3779868


Wow the color!


----------



## Emes

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> Today it's a grey Alexander Wang bag and matching grey fur bag charm



Alexander the grey(t)?


----------



## Emes

Heading out for a local outdoor summer concert!  this lily has been a great go to summer purse


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my old Isabella Fiore tote out now during day & something different tonight for dinner out w/our besties. I adore this picture no tote as both sides are different & can be considered the front side! The little heart Pouch detaches from bag if I want to use alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779244
> View attachment 3779245


What a beauty, Kendie!
I love everything about your tote.
I am going to look at the brand right now....


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Kendie!
> I love everything about your tote.
> I am going to look at the brand right now....


Hi sweet friend & thank you!! My Isabella Fiore was purchased at least 17-20 years ago (as i remember where i was living & working at the time)!! I don't even see this brand it major retailers any more & i bought it in a specialty handbag boutique. She did make some really sweet, unique bags & I always wondered what happened to her brand. Hope you have success finding it (guessing there may be a decent pre-loved market) Good Luck & do let me know if you find any you' like!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Sunday everyone!
Out and about with a mini black and white beauty, my Gucci Soho Disco


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Hi sweet friend & thank you!! My Isabella Fiore was purchased at least 17-20 years ago (as i remember where i was living & working at the time)!! I don't even see this brand it major retailers any more & i bought it in a specialty handbag boutique. She did make some really sweet, unique bags & I always wondered what happened to her brand. Hope you have success finding it (guessing there may be a decent pre-loved market) Good Luck & do let me know if you find any you' like!


You are a very lucky lady, Kendie. No Isabella Fiore boutique any more..
EBay might have some, though...


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my old Isabella Fiore tote out now during day & something different tonight for dinner out w/our besties. I adore this picture no tote as both sides are different & can be considered the front side! The little heart Pouch detaches from bag if I want to use alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779244
> View attachment 3779245


Lovely bag, Kendie. Very cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag, Kendie. Very cute!





Mariapia said:


> You are a very lucky lady, Kendie. No Isabella Fiore boutique any more..
> EBay might have some, though...


A big hellodear Ludmilla & thank you...i miss all of you sweetest Mulberry ladiesHope life is wonderful for you these days!
Ugh, sorry Mariapia...that's what i was afraid of. Maybe she's not designing anymore. If i ever see one somewhere or preloved i will PM you


----------



## Tuned83

Chanel and Freddie again today.


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta maxi studded hobo


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Out and about with a mini black and white beauty, my Gucci Soho Disco



This is beautiful, Miss_Dawn! I am tempted by this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> A big hellodear Ludmilla & thank you...i miss all of you sweetest Mulberry ladiesHope life is wonderful for you these days!
> Ugh, sorry Mariapia...that's what i was afraid of. Maybe she's not designing anymore. If i ever see one somewhere or preloved i will PM you


Thank you so much, Kendie.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> A big hellodear Ludmilla & thank you...i miss all of you sweetest Mulberry ladiesHope life is wonderful for you these days!
> Ugh, sorry Mariapia...that's what i was afraid of. Maybe she's not designing anymore. If i ever see one somewhere or preloved i will PM you


Hi Kendie! Hope you are well and happy!  You do not post much in the Mulb forum these days? I have to admit that I vanished almost completely there.... 
I am admiring your bags here.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

I'm using an inspired birkin that I DIY with patches


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying my Kate Spade Orchard Street Arla bag in oyster blue. I think I will be sticking with this one for a while since it is my lightest bag after my clutch.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, Miss_Dawn! I am tempted by this bag! [emoji7]



Thank you @Mimmy 
I took a picture of this bag on the beach the first time I carried it, on my bag showcase thread, and I tagged you. That was in my rebelling-against-Queen-Mimmy-on-beach-with-pina-coladas phase


----------



## roundandround

Renato Angi
Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.

She was visiting the MIL today




Sitting pretty back home


----------



## leechiyong

roundandround said:


> Renato Angi
> Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.
> 
> She was visiting the MIL today
> View attachment 3780527
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty back home
> 
> View attachment 3780526


That leather looks absolutely divine.  What a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> It's been a while, Valextra!
> View attachment 3776526
> View attachment 3776527


Love this bag. So classy!


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> Waiting for my bubble tea with Chloe "Clare"
> As much as I hate the weight of this bag, I also adore the colors & texture on this bag. I've never seen coral & magenta this pretty on any other bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778881


Soooo pretty and unique!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> My new Longchamp Le Pliage cuir, with my Rodeo PM.
> View attachment 3778802


What a lovely combo! (I must see a LC cuir irl. )


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you @Mimmy
> I took a picture of this bag on the beach the first time I carried it, on my bag showcase thread, and I tagged you. That was in my rebelling-against-Queen-Mimmy-on-beach-with-pina-coladas phase


Haha! I must have missed that. I will go to your thread to check that out! [emoji484]


carterazo said:


> What a lovely combo! (I must see a LC cuir irl. )


Thanks, carterazo! I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## Scully Piper

Burberry studded Ashby with lobster mac n'cheese [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Kendie! Hope you are well and happy!  You do not post much in the Mulb forum these days? I have to admit that I vanished almost completely there....
> I am admiring your bags here.


Hello again dear! Well, it seems as several of us have vanished from Mulberry lately. I'll always have a special fondness for Mulbs though & it was the Mulb club at the time I started posting on tPF that was super special & most welcoming to me. I couldn't believe how kind & thoughtful the group (inlcuding you of course) was so that made me comfortable posting.So happy to "see" you here!


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm using an inspired birkin that I DIY with patches


Stop the presses!!! Is it really YOU jade?!! YippeeYou & your most spectacular mods have been missed from this thread. Lovethis pic! You look awesome w/ your new (new since I've seen you last) haircut! Hope life has been wonderful for you


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Renato Angi
> Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.
> 
> She was visiting the MIL today
> View attachment 3780527
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty back home
> 
> View attachment 3780526


Now there's an exquisite beauty (like you) my dear! What a rare, unique bag. That leather = soft like butter!


----------



## Dmurphy1

jadeaymanalac said:


> I'm using an inspired birkin that I DIY with patches


I wondered where you have been !!! Beyond gorgeous bag and you're looking better than ever !!! So happy to see you're doing well  !!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Hello again dear! Well, it seems as several of us have vanished from Mulberry lately. I'll always have a special fondness for Mulbs though & it was the Mulb club at the time I started posting on tPF that was super special & most welcoming to me. I couldn't believe how kind & thoughtful the group (inlcuding you of course) was so that made me comfortable posting.So happy to "see" you here!


Mulb was my "first" forum, too. And I agree with everything you said.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A Chanel this week. Thanks for letting me share and have a great week everyone!


----------



## Zenerdiode

eehlers said:


> RM Ebony Nikki
> View attachment 3775319



Great bag, I like it very much.



Monique1004 said:


> My cute Lindy came to work with me today.
> View attachment 3777372



Very pretty and what a gorgeous color!



roundandround said:


> Renato Angi
> Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.
> 
> She was visiting the MIL today
> View attachment 3780527
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty back home
> 
> View attachment 3780526



Hey....that's one unique bag I like the shape, the soft leather and the metal venitian mask. How's the handle, do they feel comfortable on the shouder?


----------



## Royalbohemian

Scully Piper said:


> Burberry studded Ashby with lobster mac n'cheese [emoji6]
> View attachment 3781043



I have this bag, and I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermes - Picotin MM Jaune Poussin


----------



## Cocoabean

This is a horrible pic, but I am here to tell you that the Neverfull CAN become FULL. Hubby and I went whale watching today. Didn't see one whale, but we saw lots of other fun things. I started out in my vintage Large Noe, but that filled up, so I switched to my Neverfull MM. It was packed. I could have possibly fit a piece of gum in it, but that's about it.


----------



## BlueCherry

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3781734
> 
> 
> Hermes - Picotin MM Jaune Poussin



What a lovely colour,  this would fit into my wardrobe palette a treat [emoji23]


----------



## KittieKelly

BigCherry said:


> What a lovely colour,  this would fit into my wardrobe palette a treat [emoji23]


Thank you 
It's such a soft pale yellow


----------



## carterazo

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3781734
> 
> 
> Hermes - Picotin MM Jaune Poussin


Sweet color!


----------



## carterazo

I've been carrying my cobalt Zhoe a lot lately. It goes with so much!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I've been carrying my cobalt Zhoe a lot lately. It goes with so much!
> View attachment 3781889


This color is so gorgeous!!!  You have the best color bags!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color is so gorgeous!!!  You have the best color bags!!!


Thanks, Iamminda! Color makes me happy.  [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> I've been carrying my cobalt Zhoe a lot lately. It goes with so much!
> View attachment 3781889


Wow, amazing blue and I like the minimal silver hardware


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, amazing blue and I like the minimal silver hardware


Thanks! That's what attracted me to this bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

CClovesbags said:


> Tiffany & Co shopper tote (mother's day gift from my wonderful mother in law) [emoji4] with a little Louis Vuitton tag
> View attachment 3779574
> 
> View attachment 3779575


Gorgeous bag. I love this bright, clear color. I have often looked at T&Co bags but haven't bought yet. How do you like the quality compared to premier brands?


anis azmi said:


> Breakfast with my mom and her speedy
> View attachment 3779938


That green Prada is adorable!!!


Emes said:


> View attachment 3779941
> 
> Heading out for a local outdoor summer concert!  this lily has been a great go to summer purse


I always love the Lily!!!! Pretty!


roundandround said:


> Renato Angi
> Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.
> 
> She was visiting the MIL today
> View attachment 3780527
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty back home
> 
> View attachment 3780526


What a gorgeous front clasp (?) on this bag! Very unique.  She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## sanmi

work bag


----------



## roundandround

leechiyong said:


> That leather looks absolutely divine.  What a beauty!



Thank you! Leather sooo soft and so durable.



Kendie26 said:


> Now there's an exquisite beauty (like you) my dear! What a rare, unique bag. That leather = soft like butter!



Thank you! lol how do you know about my beauty?  I'm glad you didn't say=soft like butter (like you)



Zenerdiode said:


> Hey....that's one unique bag I like the shape, the soft leather and the metal venitian mask. How's the handle, do they feel comfortable on the shouder?



Thank you! Yes, the shape and the metal mask is quite unique, the soft leather is a bonus too (mirror is also included). The thing about this brand is that their unique way of how the metal added to a bag. The handles are fine, this was my first concern when I saw this.

I bought 2 bags from this brand, one I gifted to my mother.Some  older bags from this brand are stunning.



Sparkletastic said:


> What a gorgeous front clasp (?) on this bag! Very unique.  She's definitely a keeper.



Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## Summer_lim

Definitely longchamp. Doesn't really like it at first but ended up buying tons of it because the durability is amazing. I don't like to baby my bag so longchamp is perfect


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Kendie26 said:


> Stop the presses!!! Is it really YOU jade?!! YippeeYou & your most spectacular mods have been missed from this thread. Lovethis pic! You look awesome w/ your new (new since I've seen you last) haircut! Hope life has been wonderful for you


Hahaha! Thanks babe! Yeah I chopped my hair for charity and I miss having long hair so I'm try to do let grow again. I miss you all here too. I will try to post again.


----------



## Chiichan

My bag today. It's pretty overcast today so it kinda matches the mood.


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> My bag today. It's pretty overcast today so it kinda matches the mood.
> 
> View attachment 3782568


I like this one a lot.  Is this vintagey?


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Thank you! Leather sooo soft and so durable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! lol how do you know about my beauty?  I'm glad you didn't say=soft like butter (like you)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, the shape and the metal mask is quite unique, the soft leather is a bonus too (mirror is also included). The thing about this brand is that their unique way of how the metal added to a bag. The handles are fine, this was my first concern when I saw this.
> 
> I bought 2 bags from this brand, one I gifted to my mother.Some  older bags from this brand are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice compliments.


Hahaha so you are saying I am soft & squishy like butter?! Nice!


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermes - silky city


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Hahaha! Thanks babe! Yeah I chopped my hair for charity and I miss having long hair so I'm try to do let grow again. I miss you all here too. I will try to post again.


Well guess what Mr. Hotstuff? I actually KNEW (well, i guessed it in my head as i replied to you) that you donated your stunning locks of hair....i just sensed it about you & your uber caring ways & I adore you for it!!! So glad to "see" you jade dearest!


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3782767
> 
> 
> Hermes - silky city


You have some truly unique & most wonderful bags!! I also adored your yellow Picotin the other day!


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> You have some truly unique & most wonderful bags!! I also adored your yellow Picotin the other day!


Thank you


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot.  Is this vintagey?



I got it for Christmas of either 2013 or 2014 so I wouldn't consider it vintage. I didn't even know what it was called until just this year. It's called funny bon bon haha. I'll never forget that.


----------



## Kendie26

Out for a fast bite w/ my WOC & new tshirt (yes, "must love Karl" to all the chanel lovers out there!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out for a fast bite w/ my WOC & new tshirt (yes, "must love Karl" to all the chanel lovers out there!)


Love your new shirt and your lovely WOC!  Hope you had a good meal dear.


----------



## BlueCherry

My mini belt bag today - grey to match the weather in England right now [emoji299]️


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My mini belt bag today - grey to match the weather in England right now [emoji299]️
> 
> View attachment 3783215


Total stunner in every sense my sweet friend...no doubt you'll personality will add sunshine to the weather!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love your new shirt and your lovely WOC!  Hope you had a good meal dear.


Kind thanks my sweetie & I hope YOU are having tons of great meals & a FAB week (look forward to hearing about it!)


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Out for a fast bite w/ my WOC & new tshirt (yes, "must love Karl" to all the chanel lovers out there!)



Not much more to say @Kendie26 except you know where to find me when you tire of this totally delectable woc [emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## RayKay

Todays' work duo. They look a little greyed out here (both truly black in real life!). Black Rogue Satchel and my Vince Camuto tote that I scored for $55 CAD. I love it despite it not having a top zipper as it is so soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## aundria17

Saint Laurent bowling bag


----------



## alisonanna

Loewe small Puzzle bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3782767
> 
> 
> Hermes - silky city


this is lovely. i saw one on a resale site - a different design, and was so intrigued, but it's a delicate silk scarf, right? such a lovely collectible.


----------



## KittieKelly

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is lovely. i saw one on a resale site - a different design, and was so intrigued, but it's a delicate silk scarf, right? such a lovely collectible.


It's not too delicate, I just have to watch for snags from my nails, rings. A few times I thought I ruined it with my nail but when I looked it was fine. It's a thicker silk scarf, and its double sided, so I think that's why its more durable than it looks.
The inside is so cute, it has an attached pouch for makeup etc


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3783456
> View attachment 3783457
> 
> Saint Laurent bowling bag


So pretty! I haven't seen this before


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3783456
> View attachment 3783457
> 
> Saint Laurent bowling bag


LOVE! I've got this exact bag saved in an online shopping card ...would love to hear how you like it! I keep going back & forth between this one & a gucci marmont camera bag. COngrats to you aundria!​


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my Michael Kors large Jet Set crossbody in silver.


----------



## aundria17

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813]LOVE! I've got this exact bag saved in an online shopping card ...would love to hear how you like it! I keep going back & forth between this one & a gucci marmont camera bag. COngrats to you aundria!​


I just received it today....it holds alot ....and it's adorable ....the leather is very durable. It's the same leather as my medium Lou Lou.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel drawstring bucket today


----------



## Pessie

Been dodging showers with my Bayswater today


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bucket today



Love that bag @Kendie26 and I want your top, it would match my indigo cabas perfectly


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> Been dodging showers with my Bayswater today
> 
> View attachment 3784560



Are you in England by any chance ☔️


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> Are you in England by any chance ☔️


Yes!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> Yes!!



How did I guess 

 To you too.... and love to see Mulberry's


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bucket today


Beautiful!   I can see myself carrying this beauty!   Have a great day K.


----------



## KittieKelly

B 35 Soleil & rodeo buddy


----------



## Addicted to bags

Traveling today and using the new gray Longchamp Pilage for the first time. It really is great for traveling on planes!! The LV bag is the Twice model.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Traveling today and using the new gray Longchamp Pilage for the first time. It really is great for traveling on planes!! The LV bag is the Twice model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785185


Beautiful bags!  I would love to have a Longchamp Neo and a Black Twice (black empriente is my latest obsession ). Have a great trip.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Traveling today and using the new gray Longchamp Pilage for the first time. It really is great for traveling on planes!! The LV bag is the Twice model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785185





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags!  I would love to have a Longchamp Neo and a Black Twice (black empriente is my latest obsession ). Have a great trip.



Love that Twice! They discontinued them, right? That's a bag I could have seen in my collection.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that Twice! They discontinued them, right? That's a bag I could have seen in my collection.


Yep discontinued.   I just saw someone carrying that exact one yesterday --- I drooled a bit (lol).  I can also see you carrying a Disco Bag too (although not sure if the strap is long enough).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags!  I would love to have a Longchamp Neo and a Black Twice (black empriente is my latest obsession ). Have a great trip.


Thank you Iamminda! Empriente and LV's taurillion leathers are great


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that Twice! They discontinued them, right? That's a bag I could have seen in my collection.


Yes I heard they discontinued them. I almost sold mine when I got the PM in black empriente but decided they have different uses. If you can pick one up in good shape from a reseller I do recommend the Twice.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Love that bag @Kendie26 and I want your top, it would match my indigo cabas perfectly





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!   I can see myself carrying this beauty!   Have a great day K.


Thank you Lovies! Yes Big Cherry, you need the blouse for your indigo cabat & maybe some of your other pretty blues!
Iamminda~when i was doing my 1 & only chanel thread, i was thinking of each bag & who i would give them to (like in my will, not to be morbid-haha) & this bag was the 1 that i chose for you my dear, as I've learned your style


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia for the first time today 

Indoor picture from today, and outdoor picture from earlier, attached. The shocking pinkness of the colour is quite difficult to capture


----------



## Quynh.Hamburg

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia for the first time today
> 
> Indoor picture from today, and outdoor picture from earlier, attached. The shocking pinkness of the colour is quite difficult to capture



Love the colour!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia for the first time today
> 
> Indoor picture from today, and outdoor picture from earlier, attached. The shocking pinkness of the colour is quite difficult to capture



It’s beautiful [emoji7] looks completely at home with the lovely lillies


----------



## jules 8

Nothing fancy...Longchamp Le Pliage in the new Peacock color


----------



## grnbri

Prada etiquette shoulder bag with my metallic distressed ballerines


----------



## RayKay

I can't tell it if the strange coloured sky here today forecasts rain, or is just due to all the crazy B.C. wildfires, so just in case I am in my Speedy B 30 (shown here with its workday sidekick, a Vince Camuto tote). I tend to carry whatever I bag I move into on Friday for the whole weekend, so this baby will likely be spending all of August long weekend with me. A happy and safe long weekend to the other Canadians who get to enjoy it!


----------



## baglover1973

Took out my cutie Hermes Evelyn tpm for the first time today [emoji173]️


----------



## RayKay

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia for the first time today
> 
> Indoor picture from today, and outdoor picture from earlier, attached. The shocking pinkness of the colour is quite difficult to capture



Wow, there is definitely no mistaking that for anything other than pink! What a great match to the Lilies!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bucket today


OMG!  I love it!!! And it looks to be the perfect height for a bucket so you can find your things. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia for the first time today
> 
> Indoor picture from today, and outdoor picture from earlier, attached. The shocking pinkness of the colour is quite difficult to capture


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! The color is TDF!


grnbri said:


> Prada etiquette shoulder bag with my metallic distressed ballerines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785677


Nice!  I've been intrigued by their new bags with the blue label. 


baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3785748
> 
> Took out my cutie Hermes Evelyn tpm for the first time today [emoji173]️


Pretty blue!


----------



## kalahai

LV Twice


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel drawstring bucket today



I love it! Love the bag, love the brooch, love the garden  To cite a Kendie-ism, I think this is wowee kazowee 



Pessie said:


> Been dodging showers with my Bayswater today
> 
> View attachment 3784560



I love that colour of tan leather. It looks so polished but still relaxed, because of the perfect level of slouch. Beautiful!



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3784990
> 
> 
> B 35 Soleil & rodeo buddy



What a lovely sunny bag 



Addicted to bags said:


> Traveling today and using the new gray Longchamp Pilage for the first time. It really is great for traveling on planes!! The LV bag is the Twice model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785185



That looks like a perfect combination for a flight. Enjoy your travels!



grnbri said:


> Prada etiquette shoulder bag with my metallic distressed ballerines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785677



I love the distressed ballerine shoes. Grunge but feminine. Great combination.



baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3785748
> 
> Took out my cutie Hermes Evelyn tpm for the first time today [emoji173]️



That colour


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Quynh.Hamburg said:


> Love the colour!





BigCherry said:


> It’s beautiful [emoji7] looks completely at home with the lovely lillies





RayKay said:


> Wow, there is definitely no mistaking that for anything other than pink! What a great match to the Lilies!





Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! The color is TDF!



Thank you all so much 

It is indeed very pink. Hard to imagine how it could be any more pink. I absolutely love it. 

It matches my lilies, my roses and some of my gladiolus  Friends from the gardening thread will know that I went on a celebratory jaunt around my garden when I received it, and I went around matching it to every flower in my garden.  

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Kendie26

Kindest Thanks to you both! Yes @Sparkletastic this bucket is a great size for getting in & out, plus a sporty cross-body strap (not shown in pic) 
@Miss_Dawn  Wow your birthday gift is a drop dead stunner! So incredibly gorgeous in your amazing bed of roses &lilies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Yep discontinued.   I just saw someone carrying that exact one yesterday --- I drooled a bit (lol).  I can also see you carrying a Disco Bag too (although not sure if the strap is long enough).



Funny - thought about the Disco at one point too lol. I think I determined the strap is a little on the shorter side for me.


----------



## FancyPants77

Addicted to bags said:


> Traveling today and using the new gray Longchamp Pilage for the first time. It really is great for traveling on planes!! The LV bag is the Twice model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785185



Stunning!!! I have the longchamp in black. Love it so much. And the Twice is my absolute favorite bag ever. The most comfortable bag I've ever owned. Absolute perfection


----------



## FancyPants77

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that Twice! They discontinued them, right? That's a bag I could have seen in my collection.



As others mentioned, it was discontinued earlier this year. You'll be able to find one on the preloved market in new condition since they were just discontinued though. Out of all of my luxury bags, the twice is by far the most comfortable. It's my favorite bag of all time. I highly recommend it. It's the best


----------



## Kendie26

My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday


Looks lovely! Happy Birthday Mr Kendie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Celebrating our wedding anniversary today.

My Lady Dior, and my new Gucci wallet (anniversary present received today ) and I are being taken to the West End for dinner and a theatre play.


----------



## aisyaj

Speedy 25 empreinte in raisin at a coffee shop in London


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday


Yummy Kendie! What did you guys order? Us foodies want to hear, lol


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Yummy Kendie! What did you guys order? Us foodies want to hear, lol


Hi dear! I just "tagged" you in the "I Ate This" food thread (under Kitchen forum)


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Celebrating our wedding anniversary today.
> 
> My Lady Dior, and my new Gucci wallet (anniversary present received today ) and I are being taken to the West End for dinner and a theatre play.


Very VERY special Happiest of Anniversary wishes to you & that fabulous Mr. Dawn of yours!! I adore your Lady Dior & congrats on your pretty wallet!


----------



## luvlux64

My long weekend on call workhorse: BURBERRY small bowling bag Red


Have a nice weekend everyone [emoji8]!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday[emoji3]


Happy Birthday to your hubby [emoji173]


----------



## FancyPants77

luvlux64 said:


> My long weekend on call workhorse: BURBERRY small bowling bag Red
> View attachment 3786624
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone [emoji8]!



What a gorgeous red!! . Wishing you a lovely weekend as well!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday



Birthday greetings to hubby, enjoy your dinner  



Miss_Dawn said:


> Celebrating our wedding anniversary today.
> 
> My Lady Dior, and my new Gucci wallet (anniversary present received today ) and I are being taken to the West End for dinner and a theatre play.



Happy anniversary  love the West End, what show did you see?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Very VERY special Happiest of Anniversary wishes to you & that fabulous Mr. Dawn of yours!! I adore your Lady Dior & congrats on your pretty wallet!



Thank you so much sweet @Kendie26 

Mr Dawn says thank you and sends happy birthday wishes to his fellow Mr Frimmette (or "TPF widower" in Mr Dawn's words )



BigCherry said:


> Happy anniversary  love the West End, what show did you see?



Thank you Cherry  We saw Apologia with Stockard Channing (Grease) and Laura Carmichael (Downton Abbey). It was very good. 

My Lady enjoyed the summer sunshine in Covent Garden


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much sweet @Kendie26
> 
> Mr Dawn says thank you and sends happy birthday wishes to his fellow Mr Frimmette (or "TPF widower" in Mr Dawn's words )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cherry  We saw Apologia with Stockard Channing (Grease) and Laura Carmichael (Downton Abbey). It was very good.
> 
> My Lady enjoyed the summer sunshine in Covent Garden



Your lady looks fabulous in Covent Garden. Glad you enjoyed your show, I’m familiar with Lady Edith [emoji4]


----------



## fendifemale

Old Faithful


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By the Way at the Star Trek Convention in Vegas!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi By the Way at the Star Trek Convention in Vegas!
> View attachment 3787126


OMG have THE best time Sparkle!! I think I recall you went last year too or i at least remember that you are a huge fan! Your FendibytheWay is a perfect companion


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much sweet @Kendie26
> 
> Mr Dawn says thank you and sends happy birthday wishes to his fellow Mr Frimmette (or "TPF widower" in Mr Dawn's words )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cherry  We saw Apologia with Stockard Channing (Grease) and Laura Carmichael (Downton Abbey). It was very good.
> 
> My Lady enjoyed the summer sunshine in Covent Garden


Girl, you do visit THE BEST places on earth!!! Happiest anniversary wishes again & I smiled/LOL at your "Mr. Frimmette"


----------



## Kendie26

@Scully Piper @BigCherry  you are both adorable  ....thank you for the hubby birthday wishes...i will tell him as today is his big day, but i know he is highly suspicious of his surprise big family brunch today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi By the Way at the Star Trek Convention in Vegas!
> View attachment 3787126


*faints* Star Trek Convention... And with a gorgeous bag. Hard to beat


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi By the Way at the Star Trek Convention in Vegas!
> View attachment 3787126


I love this bag !!! Enjoy Vegas WoooHooooo !!!


----------



## Amazona

My brand new navy goatskin Becksöndergaard Castel bag, which I found for a bargain -70%. It's the perfect replacement for the MAC I sold because I couldn't deal with the amount of clunky hardware it had. This one has a chain strap but I will be replacing it with a leather one. 
So in love!


----------



## PamK

Summer fun today! [emoji274]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kate Spade paint bucket bag [emoji1]


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> My chanel lambskin chevron CF out for an incredibly amazing meal last night, celebrating hubby's big birthday



Belated  Happy Birthday  to Mr. Kendie  Miss Chanel is such a great company to the DH's birthday dinner. 



aisyaj said:


> Speedy 25 empreinte in raisin at a coffee shop in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786580



Very pretty bag and what a gorgeous color!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much sweet @Kendie26
> 
> Mr Dawn says thank you and sends happy birthday wishes to his fellow Mr Frimmette (or "TPF widower" in Mr Dawn's words )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Cherry  We saw Apologia with Stockard Channing (Grease) and Laura Carmichael (Downton Abbey). It was very good.
> 
> My Lady enjoyed the summer sunshine in Covent Garden



Happy Wedding Anni *Ms&Mr_Dawn!!!* How lovely you brought this memorable and pretty bag out to celebrate the special day to Covent Garden. I want to visit London again, I enjoyed the last time we're there a couple of years ago


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi By the Way at the Star Trek Convention in Vegas!
> View attachment 3787126


I love this bag, Sparkle. I haven't really looked at it properly before but it looks sleek and understated. Lovely. Luckily, it gives the same vibe, to me, of an Antigona which I already have, otherwise it would have shot to the top of my never-ending lust list. Bad Dawn.  
I hope you had a great time


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you do visit THE BEST places on earth!!! Happiest anniversary wishes again & I smiled/LOL at your "Mr. Frimmette"







roundandround said:


> Happy Wedding Anni *Ms&Mr_Dawn!!!* How lovely you brought this memorable and pretty bag out to celebrate the special day to Covent Garden. I want to visit London again, I enjoyed the last time we're there a couple of years ago



Thank you very much, @roundandround 
That's very sweet of you. X


----------



## roundandround

Almost 10 yrs. of  loyal service, well used and still looking great.

Mabel, my ever faithful travel buddy. I you so.


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> Kate Spade paint bucket bag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3787598


That bucket bag is so fun and adorable!   And that slushie with pearls looks so yummy!


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> That bucket bag is so fun and adorable!   And that slushie with pearls looks so yummy!


Thanks [emoji1]
This place by my house makes the best snow and boba drinks. I'm there every week!


----------



## DiJe40

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3780306
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta maxi studded hobo



Cool [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## DiJe40

jules 8 said:


> Nothing fancy...Longchamp Le Pliage in the new Peacock color



I love that colour. I wanted to buy it yesterday, but was not sure if it would match the colour of my clothes.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Almost 10 yrs. of  loyal service, well used and still looking great.
> 
> Mabel, my ever faithful travel buddy. I you so.
> 
> View attachment 3787623


Awww, you just brought back such happy memories as I had a beautiful red Mable before....she was such a sweetie. I should probably go have a good cry now for letting her go but I love yours & she does look awesome!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My Prada tessuto gaufre was the perfect bag for a trip to NYC today !! Held everything and as light as a feather !!


----------



## BlueCherry

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Prada tessuto gaufre was the perfect bag for a trip to NYC today !! Held everything and as light as a feather !!
> View attachment 3787957



Effortlessly chic


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Prada tessuto gaufre was the perfect bag for a trip to NYC today !! Held everything and as light as a feather !!
> View attachment 3787957


I love this bag -- you look great!!  Have fun in NYC.


----------



## tenKrat

roundandround said:


> Almost 10 yrs. of  loyal service, well used and still looking great.
> 
> Mabel, my ever faithful travel buddy. I you so.
> 
> View attachment 3787623


Yay, I love to see other Mabels!  Mine is the same age, she's red goatskin leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Prada tessuto gaufre was the perfect bag for a trip to NYC today !! Held everything and as light as a feather !!
> View attachment 3787957


Perfect travel bag!   I'm looking for a nylon Prada for travel myself.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag -- you look great!!  Have fun in NYC.


Thank you Iamminda, we had a great day !!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> My Prada tessuto gaufre was the perfect bag for a trip to NYC today !! Held everything and as light as a feather !!
> View attachment 3787957


Girl! You are SO GORGEOUS...you are looking MIGHTY FINE my dear friend! I always wanted 1 of those bags (Prada was my 1st designer love) I ADORE this pic of you! You are so glowing & vibrant!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Girl! You are SO GORGEOUS...you are looking MIGHTY FINE my dear friend! I always wanted 1 of those bags (Prada was my 1st designer love) I ADORE this pic of you! You are so glowing & vibrant!


Why thank you my sweetest PA friend , you are too kind !! Yes, Prada was my first love as well, most are too heavy for me, tessuto fits the bill  !!! Stay dry on this rainy Monday !


----------



## Minkette

Studded Sophie (my hound dogs name is Sophie) and Fulton Mocs


----------



## Aoifs

That was fun catching up on this thread-such beautiful bags! We're on a bank holiday Monday road trip to see a famous ancient attraction that we've never visited before. At least we're finally doing it now! [emoji29] [emoji12] my lap buddy:


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> That was fun catching up on this thread-such beautiful bags! We're on a bank holiday Monday road trip to see a famous ancient attraction that we've never visited before. At least we're finally doing it now! [emoji29] [emoji12] my lap buddy:
> 
> View attachment 3788390



@Aoifs what attraction are you going to see?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> Kate Spade paint bucket bag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3787598



How cute and fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Aoifs said:


> That was fun catching up on this thread-such beautiful bags! We're on a bank holiday Monday road trip to see a famous ancient attraction that we've never visited before. At least we're finally doing it now! [emoji29] [emoji12] my lap buddy:
> 
> View attachment 3788390



Love this red!


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> Effortlessly chic


That's a perfect description of this bag !! Thank you !


----------



## BlueCherry

Dmurphy1 said:


> That's a perfect description of this bag !! Thank you !



I actually meant you were effortlessly chic - bag inclusive [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> I actually meant you were effortlessly chic - bag inclusive [emoji23][emoji23]


Well thanks again in that case !! I'm not always the sharpest tool in the shed  !!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Almost 10 yrs. of  loyal service, well used and still looking great.
> 
> Mabel, my ever faithful travel buddy. I you so.
> 
> View attachment 3787623



That looks like such a perfect nude / blush pink. Love it


----------



## misstrine85

My fuchsia pochette going to see Robbie Williams [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black at work today, with my brand new black Gucci wallet. The matchy-matchy instinct in me is doing happy cartwheels


----------



## Aoifs

BigCherry said:


> @Aoifs what attraction are you going to see?



We went to visit Newgrange (a monument from the Stone Age) and would you believe it all tours were fully booked out. We were too late in the day even though it was only 2.30pm! Oops. So we went to a nearby museum about the Battle of the Boyne so we still learned something and had a nice walk on the grounds! [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> We went to visit Newgrange (a monument from the Stone Age) and would you believe it all tours were fully booked out. We were too late in the day even though it was only 2.30pm! Oops. So we went to a nearby museum about the Battle of the Boyne so we still learned something and had a nice walk on the grounds! [emoji3]



Meath is one of the few counties I haven't stayed in. Yet lol. I am surprised all the tours were booked out, I did the workhouse in Portumna, Galway a few weeks ago and it was fascinating, yet only the 3 of us on our tour. Shame you missed Newgrange but good to hear you still managed to find something to see


----------



## Aoifs

BigCherry said:


> Meath is one of the few counties I haven't stayed in. Yet lol. I am surprised all the tours were booked out, I did the workhouse in Portumna, Galway a few weeks ago and it was fascinating, yet only the 3 of us on our tour. Shame you missed Newgrange but good to hear you still managed to find something to see



[emoji1] Haven't done that Portumna tour, I'll add it to the list! 

Apparently if you don't get to Newgrange first thing in the morning you are not guaranteed a tour. It was very busy today!

I didn't know much about the Battle of the Boyne and the visitor centre was in a lovely stately home and grounds so glad I got to see it. I would recommend it!


----------



## CClovesbags

An oldie but a goodie [emoji4]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie (my hound dogs name is Sophie) and Fulton Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788381
> View attachment 3788382


"I will not be ignored..."  
What a look, beautiful dog


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> [emoji1] Haven't done that Portumna tour, I'll add it to the list!
> 
> Apparently if you don't get to Newgrange first thing in the morning you are not guaranteed a tour. It was very busy today!
> 
> I didn't know much about the Battle of the Boyne and the visitor centre was in a lovely stately home and grounds so glad I got to see it. I would recommend it!



If I go to Newgrange I'll be sure not to go via the Guinness factory then


----------



## anumus

Going out with my new Céline trio


----------



## kateincali

I'm cheating; this is a few weeks old, but came across it in my photos and thought it was cute. 

Bag is the Marc Jacobs Recruit Paratrooper. Poodle is Wesley.


----------



## RayKay

Moved into this duet today! Rogue 25 for my wallet, phone, sunglasses, and a small pouch...Iena MM for everything else!


----------



## Aoifs

BigCherry said:


> If I go to Newgrange I'll be sure not to go via the Guinness factory then



Apparently they are making the Gravity bar bigger in the Guinness storehouse! That will be cool. Any excuse!


----------



## Addicted to bags

misstrine85 said:


> My fuchsia pochette going to see Robbie Williams [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3788559


I have the same color PA. Can I ask where you got your crossbody strap?


----------



## BlueCherry

My trusty, indestructible, weatherproof Belen Echandia LMM is my go to when it pours with rain in England


----------



## BlueCherry

Don’t know why two pics posted [emoji15]


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3790203
> 
> 
> My trusty, indestructible, weatherproof Belen Echandia LMM is my go to when it pours with rain in England


I have the same exact bag!  It's a fabulous little oldie and one of the very few Belen Echandias that I've kept.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Nodini (aka "Pillow") in Irish green


----------



## KittieKelly

Cristian Louboutin - ponyhair & leather clutch


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> I have the same exact bag!  It's a fabulous little oldie and one of the very few Belen Echandias that I've kept.



Actually I couldn’t get one when I wanted it and a lovely lady we both know on tpf did a swap with me for Massaccesi and the LMM was brand new and unused. #so excited [emoji23]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anumus said:


> Going out with my new Céline trio


looks great on you! i saw maybe 4 within the past two days and one this morning on my way to work, and now yours... the bag is subconsciously directing me to purchase it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Polka dot pants and Les Petit Joueurs [emoji18] [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

All packed up and ready for work tomorrow with this small golden beauty.  Gucci Gold Crystal GG Joy Small Boston


----------



## Kendie26

One of my current favorites & most definitely my favorite black work bag....Celine TriFold


----------



## anumus

ccbaggirl89 said:


> looks great on you! i saw maybe 4 within the past two days and one this morning on my way to work, and now yours... the bag is subconsciously directing me to purchase it!



You should! It is a great an versatile small bag!


----------



## anumus

Kendie26 said:


> One of my current favorites & most definitely my favorite black work bag....Celine TriFold



Oooh, I have been dreaming of this bag too 
Looks great on you


----------



## Kendie26

anumus said:


> Oooh, I have been dreamig of this bag too
> Looks great on you


Thank you so much/appreciate it! It is an amazing bag...so well designed & impeccable quality. Do let me know if you get one! I adore your avatar!!


----------



## anumus

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much/appreciate it! It is an amazing bag...so well designed & impeccable quality. Do let me know if you get one! I adore your avatar!!



Thanks, it is my fashionable doggo


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> One of my current favorites & most definitely my favorite black work bag....Celine TriFold


You're looking very chic @Kendie26


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@BigCherry has your pale pink sac de jour arrived yet?


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> One of my current favorites & most definitely my favorite black work bag....Celine TriFold


Looking good Miss K


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies.
With rainbow-dash flavor.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-993#post-31588373"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BigCherry has your pale pink sac de jour arrived yet?



Thank you for asking @Miss_Dawn; I will be expecting the lovely driver from UPS sometime tomorrow


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Channeling summer vibes for tomorrow. Yayyy for Friday. 

Prada Vernice Top Handle Bag in saffiano, in the colour Turchese.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Another oldie but goody from Marc Jacobs.  I completely forgot about this one until searching my closet for something secure yet chic to take on vacation to Europe.  I couldn't resist staging this bag in the marble bathroom of our London hotel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Channeling summer vibes for tomorrow. Yayyy for Friday.
> 
> Prada Vernice Top Handle Bag in saffiano, in the colour Turchese.


Too gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

elisabettaverde said:


> Another oldie but goody from Marc Jacobs.  I completely forgot about this one until searching my closet for something secure yet chic to take on vacation to Europe.  I couldn't resist staging this bag in the marble bathroom of our London hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791880


I love this. Is it a shade of bronze?


----------



## Kendie26

Kindest thanks dearest @Iamminda & @Miss_Dawn ...your Prada turquoise-ish blue is  out of this world lovely, like you!
Um, say what dearest @BigCherry ?!!! You lucky duck!! Can not wait to see your pink newbie!!!
@remainsilly just a friendly Have missed you lots lately & hoping life is treating you well


----------



## Kendie26

elisabettaverde said:


> Another oldie but goody from Marc Jacobs.  I completely forgot about this one until searching my closet for something secure yet chic to take on vacation to Europe.  I couldn't resist staging this bag in the marble bathroom of our London hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791880


Awesome pic (&bathroom!) I remember this bag & I LOVE the color...very chic indeed! Happy vacation to you


----------



## bashysmom

My antigona for work [emoji4]


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermes - garden party ( wool rocabar )


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kate Spade - I have no idea what it's called but it's great for work. I was grumpy when I bought it because the purse I was carrying right then had a strap that kept falling off my shoulder. These do not. It's structured so that things stay neat inside and big enough that I can fit my laptop in it as well. 
Much happier!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Too gorgeous!



Thank you Sparkle  I attached a contrast dark blue shoulder strap from a Ferragamo Fiamma, and it's very comfortable to wear even though my prime attraction in carrying it is its ornamental value  



Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks dearest @Iamminda & @Miss_Dawn ...your Prada turquoise-ish blue is  out of this world lovely, like you!



Thank you sweetie 
Wait, if I'm out of this world, am I an alien? 
Let's go for angel. I'll pretend I'm an angel


----------



## CClovesbags

Always feel awkward taking a bag selfie... [emoji23]


----------



## Livia1

CClovesbags said:


> Always feel awkward taking a bag selfie... [emoji23]
> View attachment 3792705



Gorgeous caviar!


----------



## CClovesbags

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous caviar!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## Iamminda

CClovesbags said:


> Always feel awkward taking a bag selfie... [emoji23]
> View attachment 3792705


This is actually a great selfie  (I can never do them properly myself, lol).   Beautiful CC btw.


----------



## CClovesbags

Iamminda said:


> This is actually a great selfie  (I can never do them properly myself, lol).   Beautiful CC btw.



Haha, you should have seen me trying to get at least a decent picture. My hand was at 90 degree angle to get this one.
 But thank you [emoji4]


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this. Is it a shade of bronze?


Thanks, it's more of a pewter shade.


----------



## lovelix10

Hi , my handbag is a radio literally , I found this page yesterday maybe you like it  
www.lovelitz.com


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My little throw-around Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill (crossbody in black/sweetheart pink) has had a very busy day.

She started the day with some yummy patisserie for breakfast (bad Avva!) and then spent all day at the Athletics World Championships.

She was very excited when Usain Bolt won his race effortlessly. Wow can that man run! 

She's feeling a bit hoarse from all the cheering now


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My little throw-around Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill (crossbody in black/sweetheart pink) has had a very busy day.
> 
> She started the day with some yummy patisserie for breakfast (bad Avva!) and then spent all day at the Athletics World Championships.
> 
> She was very excited when Usain Bolt won his race effortlessly. Wow can that man run!
> 
> She's feeling a bit hoarse from all the cheering now


Ha! This is an adorable post....living life thru your sweet KS bag...she has been busy & that's so cool you saw U. Bolt run....he's unbelievable!!


----------



## Kendie26

We had lunch out w/ my Mom so i took my only Bottega Veneta (thoughts of my dear @ksuromax ...miss you)
Doesn't match my dress all that well but I didn't care!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> We had lunch out w/ my Mom so i took my only Bottega Veneta (thoughts of my dear @ksuromax ...miss you)
> Doesn't match my dress all that well but I didn't care!


I think it looks great with your pretty dress!   This is a cute BV.  Hope you are having a great weekend dear K!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! This is an adorable post....living life thru your sweet KS bag...she has been busy & that's so cool you saw U. Bolt run....he's unbelievable!!



How sad that he got injured in the finale. Such an incredible stride.
But look at Team GB!!



Kendie26 said:


> We had lunch out w/ my Mom so i took my only Bottega Veneta (thoughts of my dear @ksuromax ...miss you)
> Doesn't match my dress all that well but I didn't care!



The bag is very complementary to the outfit, not mismatched. You look lovely and summer-y


----------



## RayKay

My new Pochette Metis. It's love!


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> My new Pochette Metis. It's love!
> 
> View attachment 3793694


Glad you are enjoying this new beauty!


----------



## RayKay

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are enjoying this new beauty!



Me too!  I am normally all about the medium to larger interior bags but I am so pleased with how well this actually works to hold my essentials. And man, is it ever cute and comfortable to wear crossbody! I even love the monogram; it is my first monogram bag. I had a Speedy 30 in DE (now my sister's), I have a Speedy B 30 in DE, and the Iena MM in DE (which will be going to my sister so I can keep the PM Reverse, too!). The mono just suits the PM perfectly


----------



## tenKrat

My small LV Knightsbridge


----------



## Pessie

BV Cervo hobo


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> We had lunch out w/ my Mom so i took my only Bottega Veneta (thoughts of my dear @ksuromax ...miss you)
> Doesn't match my dress all that well but I didn't care!


Hun, your bottega goes perfectly well with your dress!! Bottega goes well with anything. Literally. Even if you wear Eve's dress....


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> BV Cervo hobo
> 
> View attachment 3794187


----------



## ksuromax

@Kendie26 
See? My bottega goes well even with an aeroplane!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> BV Cervo hobo
> 
> View attachment 3794187


Both this style & color dear Pessie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> @Kendie26
> See? My bottega goes well even with an aeroplane!





ksuromax said:


> Hun, your bottega goes perfectly well with your dress!! Bottega goes well with anything. Literally. Even if you wear Eve's dress....


Thanks to both you & dear @Iamminda! 
Your silver BV is surely a showstopper!!! Safe travels dear & I had to do a double take of Pessie's blue BV a few posts above...as i thought it was yours (think you have that color too) So pretty


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to both you & dear @Iamminda!
> Your silver BV is surely a showstopper!!! Safe travels dear & I had to do a double take of Pessie's blue BV a few posts above...as i thought it was yours (think you have that color too) So pretty


Thank you!  safe and sound back home! Hungry for my bags!!! 
Nope, @Pessie 's is grey, i don't have any grey BV apart from 2 metallics, Silver Pillow and Peltro Cabat


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!  safe and sound back home! Hungry for my bags!!!


Yay! Clearly they (your bags) missed their wonderful Mum! Welcome back & I'm guessing you had a lovely time


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to both you & dear @Iamminda!
> Your silver BV is surely a showstopper!!! Safe travels dear & I had to do a double take of Pessie's blue BV a few posts above...as i thought it was yours (think you have that color too) So pretty





ksuromax said:


> Thank you!  safe and sound back home! Hungry for my bags!!!
> Nope, @Pessie 's is grey, i don't have any grey BV apart from 2 metallics, Silver Pillow and Peltro Cabat


It's called New Light Grey   Hope you had a great holiday @ksuromax


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> It's called New Light Grey   Hope you had a great holiday @ksuromax


Oops sorry! It looks like a blue on my screen, but hey i love grey & either way, she's a stunner Pessie!


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday was Rebecca Minkoff unlined feed bag


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Oops sorry! It looks like a blue on my screen, but hey i love grey & either way, she's a stunner Pessie!


 Thank you!


----------



## CClovesbags

This bad boy


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Yesterday was Rebecca Minkoff unlined feed bag
> View attachment 3794586


AMAAAAAZING!!! Totally LOVE this!!!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> This bad boy
> View attachment 3794613


I want to kiss him!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> AMAAAAAZING!!! Totally LOVE this!!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> I want to kiss him!!! GORGEOUS!



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> I want to kiss him!!! GORGEOUS!





A better picture for you, Kendie


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using this a few days ago, Michael Kors Callie Violet medium satchel.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just started using this a few days ago, Michael Kors Callie Violet medium satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794786


Lovely summer bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Lovely summer bag.


Thank you


----------



## roundandround

elisabettaverde said:


> Another oldie but goody from Marc Jacobs.  I completely forgot about this one until searching my closet for something secure yet chic to take on vacation to Europe.  I couldn't resist staging this bag in the marble bathroom of our London hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791880


I like this bag. I felt so sorry to miss MJ's quilted bags. One model which I adore was the Daisy(?) but I wasn't into designer bags at the time lol 



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3792260
> 
> 
> Hermes - garden party ( wool rocabar )


That's a great bag! Rocabar is also one of DH's favorite scent.



Miss_Dawn said:


> My little throw-around Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill (crossbody in black/sweetheart pink) has had a very busy day.
> 
> She started the day with some yummy patisserie for breakfast (bad Avva!) and then spent all day at the Athletics World Championships.
> 
> She was very excited when Usain Bolt won his race effortlessly. Wow can that man run!
> 
> She's feeling a bit hoarse from all the cheering now



How fun bringing Miss Kate to the AWC. GB did well in the olympics. A bet jelly seeing those yummy treats, I wish I have one of have a piece right now.



Kendie26 said:


> We had lunch out w/ my Mom so i took my only Bottega Veneta (thoughts of my dear @ksuromax ...miss you)
> Doesn't match my dress all that well but I didn't care!


It looks great with your attire *@Kendie**. *Pretty and easy going bag you have.



Pessie said:


> BV Cervo hobo
> 
> View attachment 3794187


Love seeing how lazy this bag is on the photo. I have a thing with bags that are so soft and can't stand on their own lol. Very pretty and love the color too.


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Awww, you just brought back such happy memories as I had a beautiful red Mable before....she was such a sweetie. I should probably go have a good cry now for letting her go but I love yours & she does look awesome!


Thank you dearYou miss her but as I've seen on here you got a fabulous collection in every color for all occassions. 



tenKrat said:


> Yay, I love to see other Mabels!  Mine is the same age, she's red goatskin leather.



Me too! She's with me for a whole week now. There are times I wanted to ditch her but as I think how care free, durable and a convenient to use esp. for travels, she's no. 1 for me. And most of all the metals if the older bags are soooo stunning. Red Mabel is so darn pretty too. I hope to see yours on here one day.



tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini (aka "Pillow") in Irish green
> View attachment 3790370


Love this  and in green! Gorgeousness!





Miss_Dawn said:


> Channeling summer vibes for tomorrow. Yayyy for Friday.
> 
> Prada Vernice Top Handle Bag in saffiano, in the colour Turchese.



Oh anothet great bag and color is this.


----------



## roundandround

The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3794761
> 
> A better picture for you, Kendie


Jaw dropping beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.
> View attachment 3795003


Thanks for your kind words & same back to you dearest r&r! Holy smokes, look at that view....i won't ask where you are, but WOWOWOWOWOW>the house built into the mountain!!! Hmm, what kind of gardening would we do there?Your bag/backpack-(?)colors are lovely & the perfect bag on your adventure!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.
> View attachment 3795003


What a view!!! Enjoy yourself my friend @roundandround


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week, my bal first indigo. the picture is completely as-is, not altered, just flash.. she's just that lovely shiny blue have a wonderful week everyone and thanks for letting me share. looking forward to seeing your beautiful bags this week!


----------



## RayKay

Still in my new PM and don't want to move out, except I am back to work today so PM needs a support team!


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs Fall 2009 Black Python Embossed Lux Thrash


----------



## catsinthebag

roundandround said:


> The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.
> View attachment 3795003



Stunning scenery -- where is this?

Also, I don't recognize the bag, could you please tell us the name/brand?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> @Kendie26
> See? My bottega goes well even with an aeroplane!


I just love this metallic pillow. Adorable. 


Scully Piper said:


> Yesterday was Rebecca Minkoff unlined feed bag
> View attachment 3794586


Wow! What a great looking bag!


----------



## tenKrat

roundandround said:


> The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.
> View attachment 3795003


Never mind the bag, lol!  The background view is spectacular!


----------



## tenKrat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my bal first indigo. the picture is completely as-is, not altered, just flash.. she's just that lovely shiny blue have a wonderful week everyone and thanks for letting me share. looking forward to seeing your beautiful bags this week!
> View attachment 3795164


Love this blue!


----------



## the_comfortista

Goyard Senat PM!


----------



## Tracetrace

Red medium ❤️


----------



## kellytheshopper

sofia23 said:


> Goyard Senat PM!
> 
> View attachment 3795884



Stunning color [emoji7] so fresh!


----------



## luvlux64

Y LV Speedy B25 to work today


----------



## RayKay

Switched out of my Pochette Metis (not easy to do!) into my Rogue Satchel; the Camuto tote will probably stay for the rest of the week so sorry if it gets repetitive


----------



## Cookiefiend

Allsaints Kita in navy today - I like the shape of this!


----------



## Chiichan

I'm using these today! I love the how soft the marmont line is. I've been using it as a wallet on chain and then throwing it in my bigger bag which today is my trusty neverfull. Someday I might get a plain monogram or DE one... hmmm


----------



## BlueCherry

@Miss_Dawn you dared me to do this  

I was carrying this bag today at work...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn you dared me to do this
> 
> I was carrying this bag today at work...
> 
> View attachment 3796384


----------



## BlueCherry

... and this one safely ensconced in the cab on its maiden voyage


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn you dared me to do this
> 
> I was carrying this bag today at work...
> 
> View attachment 3796384





BigCherry said:


> ... and this one safely ensconced in the cab on its maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 3796387



Haha
You legend 
Thank you for not carrying your tools in lovely little souple SDJ


----------



## Iamminda

Cookiefiend said:


> Allsaints Kita in navy today - I like the shape of this!
> View attachment 3796265


I really like this bag -- need to look it up


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> I'm using these today! I love the how soft the marmont line is. I've been using it as a wallet on chain and then throwing it in my bigger bag which today is my trusty neverfull. Someday I might get a plain monogram or DE one... hmmm
> 
> View attachment 3796261


I adore this particular Kusama print.  And the Marmont line is really growing on me!  Two pretty items!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying my Prada top handle turquoise tote for the work week.

Carrying this little chain flap, Furla "Julia" in pale gold in the evening. It looks different in different lights.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I adore this particular Kusama print.  And the Marmont line is really growing on me!  Two pretty items!



Thank you! Me too! I was thinking of getting the mini flap, but it weirded me out that there was a heart in the back haha. I love the marmont leather. It's calf so it's pretty durable.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn you dared me to do this
> 
> I was carrying this bag today at work...
> 
> View attachment 3796384


SEXY!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying my Prada top handle turquoise tote for the work week.
> 
> Carrying this little chain flap, Furla "Julia" in pale gold in the evening. It looks different in different lights.


SUPER DUPER SEXY (rut row, take that @BigCherry ! Tehehe xoxo) much lovin's to you both!


----------



## Kendie26

Tory (Burch) tote has been out today


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Tory (Burch) tote has been out today


You look pretty and elegant K.   This tote is just beautiful!!!  I like the chevron pattern.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> SUPER DUPER SEXY (rut row, take that @BigCherry ! Tehehe xoxo) much lovin's to you both!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Tory (Burch) tote has been out today



You are just sooooo ladylike @Kendie26


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Tory (Burch) tote has been out today



Love your outfit. The scalloped edge on your dress is very pretty and feminine 

LOL on your comments to @BigCherry and me. I had to Google "rut row"


----------



## aundria17

My favorite tote. Kara iridescent crinkle


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look pretty and elegant K.   This tote is just beautiful!!!  I like the chevron pattern.





BigCherry said:


>





BigCherry said:


> You are just sooooo ladylike @Kendie26





Miss_Dawn said:


> Love your outfit. The scalloped edge on your dress is very pretty and feminine
> 
> LOL on your comments to @BigCherry and me. I had to Google "rut row"


 Please know how much i totally ADORE & cherish you gals!! You ALWAYS bring big smiles to my face!
@iamminda~thank you sweetie. This was the tote i chose instead of that dang "C" brand again. I'm glad i did because i don't have to freak/worry about it during work day & it gives that chevron-like vibe.  
@BigCherry ~you are so spunky & fun (cracked up royally at your pic & caption of MissDawn daring you! "Ladylike" is def NOT a term my hubs would call me, as he shutters at my cursing...i really need to clean up my potty mouth!@Miss_Dawn  ~ thank you babe. That dress is old but I still love it & wear it to death all year long. Me thinks we are expanding our "across the pond" vocab!


----------



## BagLadyT

Tracetrace said:


> Red medium ❤️


Gorgeous!


----------



## BagLadyT

Chiichan said:


> I'm using these today! I love the how soft the marmont line is. I've been using it as a wallet on chain and then throwing it in my bigger bag which today is my trusty neverfull. Someday I might get a plain monogram or DE one... hmmm
> 
> View attachment 3796261



Love this combo!!


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs Resort 2006 Orange Sweet Punk Hobo


----------



## KittieKelly

Hermes - picotin lock pm


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Please know how much i totally ADORE & cherish you gals!! You ALWAYS bring big smiles to my face!
> @iamminda~thank you sweetie. This was the tote i chose instead of that dang "C" brand again. I'm glad i did because i don't have to freak/worry about it during work day & it gives that chevron-like vibe.
> @BigCherry ~you are so spunky & fun (cracked up royally at your pic & caption of MissDawn daring you! "Ladylike" is def NOT a term my hubs would call me, as he shutters at my cursing...i really need to clean up my potty mouth!@Miss_Dawn  ~ thank you babe. That dress is old but I still love it & wear it to death all year long. Me thinks we are expanding our "across the pond" vocab!



@Kendie26 no way, I don't believe you  you cannot possibly be a secret potty mouth, my role model of all things sweetness and light actually curses


----------



## BlueCherry

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3797343
> 
> 
> Hermes - picotin lock pm



This is so cute, I absolutely love open top bags I can just put my paws into with no effort


----------



## bakeacookie

Mulberry small bayswater!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 no way, I don't believe you  you cannot possibly be a secret potty mouth, my role model of all things sweetness and light actually curses


Hahaha high 5 is right sister! Hey, I'm not proud of it, just speaking the truth . I do need to work on it though! You are too cute w/ your comments my sweetie.


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3797343
> 
> 
> Hermes - picotin lock pm


Aw, this is my fave Hermes style AND color! Double win in my little book!


----------



## BobbyLighter

The gucci swing mini is beautiful!!


----------



## KittieKelly

BigCherry said:


> This is so cute, I absolutely love open top bags I can just put my paws into with no effort


Thank you 
and it's a perfect comfy size


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks for your kind words & same back to you dearest r&r! Holy smokes, look at that view....i won't ask where you are, but WOWOWOWOWOW>the house built into the mountain!!! Hmm, what kind of gardening would we do there?Your bag/backpack-(?)colors are lovely & the perfect bag on your adventure!


Their gardens up there looks good to me. Some of the monastery's garden are above average thinking that they put their own fresh flowers at the altar. They have very pretty roses, hibiscus, marigold, gardenias, lavenders and many more.

It's not a house, it's a monastery built upon a rock pillar.



catsinthebag said:


> Stunning scenery -- where is this?
> 
> Also, I don't recognize the bag, could you please tell us the name/brand?



This is in Kalambaka, Greece.

About the bag, I'm not familiar with the name either. All I can see is the name HUS and this is actually  a protection cover bag  for rainy days. I bought it at a museum in Japan last year. There's a name of this kind of bag but I can't remember lol
But I carry this bag in rain or sunshine. A great bag to bring everywhere IMHO.


----------



## roundandround

Got some drinks after dinner 
with La Pliage in Parga.


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Got some drinks after dinner
> with La Pliage in Parga.
> View attachment 3797845


You & your sweet bags sure are getting some spectacular views girl!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue


So beautiful--Your dress, Your reissue, YOU


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful--Your dress, Your reissue, YOU


Eek, stop itbut thank you my sweetest pal....how are you loving your latest DE tote? Will we see her here soon babe?!  Love ya


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Eek, stop itbut thank you my sweetest pal....how are you loving your latest DE tote? Will we see her here soon babe?!  Love ya


Happy Thursday Sweetum!   Yep, I am still using my new tote -- been posting it everywhere (lol) so other TFPers are probably tired of seeing it.  Will switch soon I think.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday Sweetum!   Yep, I am still using my new tote -- been posting it everywhere (lol) so other TFPers are probably tired of seeing it.  Will switch soon I think.


Dang, i guess i need to visit "that other" designer thread then as I've sadly missed it...so glad you are using her lots & loving it!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy caning large flap clutch - haven't carried it in too long.


----------



## KayuuKathey

My lovely Ps1 tweedy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram in ivory with gold hardware today  

Outdoor picture from this morning, and an earlier indoor picture attached. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Got some drinks after dinner
> with La Pliage in Parga.
> View attachment 3797845



Gorgeous view!



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue



I think this is my favourite bag in your Chanel collection Kendie


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram in ivory with gold hardware today
> 
> Outdoor picture from this morning, and an earlier indoor picture attached.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Lovely fresh colour for summer and very sophisticated @Miss_Dawn


----------



## RayKay

Happy Friday everyone!

My work team today is a couple of carefree bags for a carefree and _hot_ Friday (and the KS is cute for after work Happy Hour on a sunny patio...where drinks can get spilled!)


----------



## Yuki85

Nice weekend everybody


----------



## KittieKelly

unbranded


----------



## Glttglam

Finally able to switch into a bigger bag I am carrying my Michael Kors Desi tote.


----------



## meowmix318

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3799148
> 
> 
> unbranded


Love this! Does this bag have a lot of space inside though?


----------



## KittieKelly

meowmix318 said:


> Love this! Does this bag have a lot of space inside though?


Thank you 
It's a decent amount of room, similar to Hermes picotin pm size inside, just a little bit shorter. Inside I had my Gucci passport holder, a furry coin purse(for my makeup), compact mirror, Louis Vuitton "stickers car" zip coin purse, a few tissues and my Iphone 6, so quite a few items 
It comes with a gold chain strap, the strap I put on it I got from ebay (bag I got at a boutique in a casino)


----------



## FancyPants77

Glttglam said:


> Finally able to switch into a bigger bag I am carrying my Michael Kors Desi tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799200



Pretty!!


----------



## Glttglam

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Taking my old Isabella Fiore tote out now during day & something different tonight for dinner out w/our besties. I adore this picture no tote as both sides are different & can be considered the front side! The little heart Pouch detaches from bag if I want to use alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779244
> View attachment 3779245


Nice. This is so unique. Like the color.



CClovesbags said:


> Tiffany & Co shopper tote (mother's day gift from my wonderful mother in law) [emoji4] with a little Louis Vuitton tag
> View attachment 3779574
> 
> View attachment 3779575


I really like this bag. The color is awesome. I've been eyeing it for a little while.



kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3780306
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta maxi studded hobo


Really different. Love the studs. The leather looks so soft.



roundandround said:


> Renato Angi
> Love this brand, bad that bags they produced for the last couple of years don't attract me anymore. I will continue looking for oldies from this brand. This is an oldie maybe 18 yrs. in my possession and still looks perfect.
> 
> She was visiting the MIL today
> View attachment 3780527
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty back home
> 
> View attachment 3780526


Amazing. Love this bag. Really unique. I think I have 1 bag from this brand. I purchased it many years ago. I need to find it and take it out and use it.



carterazo said:


> I've been carrying my cobalt Zhoe a lot lately. It goes with so much!
> View attachment 3781889


Love the color.



BigCherry said:


> My mini belt bag today - grey to match the weather in England right now [emoji299]️
> 
> View attachment 3783215


Love this bag. One day.



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3784990
> 
> 
> B 35 Soleil & rodeo buddy


The color is amazing. Looks great with the bag charm.


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue


Always looking beautiful, gorgeous bag Kendie26.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram in ivory with gold hardware today
> 
> Outdoor picture from this morning, and an earlier indoor picture attached.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Lovely summer bag - she looks pristine!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Lovely fresh colour for summer and very sophisticated @Miss_Dawn





More bags said:


> Lovely summer bag - she looks pristine!



Thank you both 
I bought her because Mr Dawn said the ivory looked "mesmerising" when I tried it on.

Rule in life: when the husband commits to a word like "mesmerising" instead of "it's up to you" for a handbag you go ahead and buy it, even if all you actually meant to buy was a card case


----------



## Handbagjunki€

This beautiful orchid purple Givenchy  adds a pop of colour to my outfit hehe


----------



## Aoifs

On my way to meet my newest nephew


----------



## eiiv

Carried this today together with the new strap. Such a nice match.


----------



## Kendie26

Out last night for dinner w/ 1 of my most beloved bags....Mulbery Mini Lily in mushroom metallic ~Mulberry nailed it w/ this most special color/leather finish.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> Thank you for the nice topic. I posted new addition to the family of my bags. This is Tod's alligator D- styling. I bought it pre-owned and do not know the year . I carry this bag the most. If anyone knows anything about this bag, I ll be grateful. I love learning about my bags.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Handbagjunki€ said:


> View attachment 3799592
> 
> This beautiful orchid purple Givenchy  adds a pop of colour to
> 
> 
> Handbagjunki€ said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799592
> 
> This beautiful orchid purple Givenchy  adds a pop of colour to my outfit hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i love small too handle bags. Very sweet looking bag
Click to expand...


----------



## Esquared72

One of my favorites...my AW Jane


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night for dinner w/ 1 of my most beloved bags....Mulbery Mini Lily in mushroom metallic ~Mulberry nailed it w/ this most special color/leather finish.


Look at that pretty bag and yummy meal!!


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue



Very pretty indeed!

The Lily is gorgeous, love our lilies



Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram in ivory with gold hardware today
> 
> Outdoor picture from this morning, and an earlier indoor picture attached.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


I love how this bag looks so crisp and pristine @*Miss-Dawn*. I can picture you wearing a nice pair of arches with this....walking down the street... tudadum 



Yuki85 said:


> Nice weekend everybody
> 
> View attachment 3798844



Very pretty! I don't see much Diors on here. Thanksfor sharing.



SEWDimples said:


> Nice. This is so unique. Like the color.
> 
> 
> I really like this bag. The color is awesome. I've been eyeing it for a little while.
> 
> 
> Really different. Love the studs. The leather looks so soft.
> 
> 
> Amazing. Love this bag. Really unique. I think I have 1 bag from this brand. I purchased it many years ago. I need to find it and take it out and use it.
> 
> 
> Love the color.
> 
> 
> Love this bag. One day.
> 
> 
> The color is amazing. Looks great with the bag charm.



Oh wow pls. do post your RA on here if you have time. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has this bag.


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my top beloved bags EVER....226 size chanel chevron reissue



Absolutely my favorite bag from your collection, Kendie!!   From the on-trend chevron to the *amazing* color...just unbelievably beautiful! And does it get any more classic and gorgeous than a Chanel Reissue?! I actually have a lovely Reissue on its way to me soon and I am just so excited to get it and will def be sharing on here


----------



## Iamminda

I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.


I LOVE looking at Ms Iena! Please continue to post pics as often as you like! 

Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> I love how this bag looks so crisp and pristine @*Miss-Dawn*. I can picture you wearing a nice pair of arches with this....walking down the street... tudadum



Thank you dear @roundandround for that very flattering description. I shall now feel even more like the proverbial million bucks when I carry her


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.


The pink Laduree charm looks adorable against the Azur check.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yuki85 said:


> Nice weekend everybody
> 
> View attachment 3798844


I adore this bag. I recently got her silver sister.  Enjoy your baby!!


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3799148
> 
> 
> unbranded


What a fun bag!


Handbagjunki€ said:


> View attachment 3799592
> 
> This beautiful orchid purple Givenchy  adds a pop of colour to my outfit hehe


Wowzers! That's a pretty bag!  I'm not a typically a purple fan but that shade is stunning. 


eiiv said:


> Carried this today together with the new strap. Such a nice match.
> View attachment 3799620


Wow! That bag looks so cool with the strap. Lots of structural interest. Gorgeous.


Kendie26 said:


> Out last night for dinner w/ 1 of my most beloved bags....Mulbery Mini Lily in mushroom metallic ~Mulberry nailed it w/ this most special color/leather finish.


 Ok. I love Cosmos and haven't had one in forever. So, I was riveted to the pretty drink and wondering where the bag was. 

But now I see it and it's one of my favorites from your collection. I just love the Lily and that little bag is one sexy girl!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly RN and MD .  I really adore this canvas.    



RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE looking at Ms Iena! Please continue to post pics as often as you like!
> 
> Happy weekend to you too!





Miss_Dawn said:


> The pink Laduree charm looks adorable against the Azur check.


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta large belly degrade


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I completely forgot


----------



## bashysmom

In the play area with my son [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Absolutely my favorite bag from your collection, Kendie!!   From the on-trend chevron to the *amazing* color...just unbelievably beautiful! And does it get any more classic and gorgeous than a Chanel Reissue?! I actually have a lovely Reissue on its way to me soon and I am just so excited to get it and will def be sharing on here


Thank you sweet friend & OMG YAY....so happyfor you. Can't wait to see your new reissue as i love your taste/style!!!! I'll be on the lookout for her!! EarLy Congrats dear!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.


 yes!There SHE is!! What a pretty pic & I adore your charm for some extra "sweetness"...i think you said the interior is pink right? How PERFECT....so happy you got this one dear sista-friend!


----------



## Kendie26

@Sparkletastic 
 Ok. I love Cosmos and haven't had one in forever. So, I was riveted to the pretty drink and wondering where the bag was. 

But now I see it and it's one of my favorites from your collection. I just love the Lily and that little bag is one sexy girl!
Hey woman! Have missed you lately (perhaps you were on holiday/vacation)  Thank you & I will now think of you when we go back to that sushi restaurant & have another Cosmos....we are there often. I know you were considering a Mulberry Lily a while ago but not sure if you ever got one(?) Hope life is treating you well
@roundandround ~thank you dearest as i love your larger black Lily....they are great classic bags!


----------



## Sferics

Hanging out with my new baby


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Hey woman! Have missed you lately (perhaps you were on holiday/vacation)  Thank you & I will now think of you when we go back to that sushi restaurant & have another Cosmos....we are there often. I know you were considering a Mulberry Lily a while ago but not sure if you ever got one(?) Hope life is treating you well
> @roundandround ~thank you dearest as i love your larger black Lily....they are great classic bags!


 Hey There, Beautiful Kendie! Life is wonderful!!! I've been on vacation / traveling for work / and getting ready to move cross country!  So I've missed posting and chatting here! 
I haven't gotten a Lily yet but I so adore them. And yours is just stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey There, Beautiful Kendie! Life is wonderful!!! I've been on vacation / traveling for work / and getting ready to move cross country!  So I've missed posting and chatting here!
> I haven't gotten a Lily yet but I so adore them. And yours is just stunning!


Oh wow, BEST WISHES & LUCK during your move!! Wherever you land/settle, the town/city will learn very quickly how LUCKY they are to have the great, fab Sparkle living there! Salute& safe, happy travel moving!


----------



## raspberrypink

Lunch with My Lady.


----------



## Kendie26

raspberrypink said:


> Lunch with My Lady.


OMG seriously, how sweet & special is THIS bag?!!! Lucky you dearest @raspberrypink


----------



## Miss_Dawn

A walk in the woods with Soho Disco


----------



## raspberrypink

Kendie26 said:


> OMG seriously, how sweet & special is THIS bag?!!! Lucky you dearest @raspberrypink [emoji813]


Aw.... Thank you Kendie.... you are always so generous with your sweetest comments! Always brightens up my day with words you say [emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> A walk in the woods with Soho Disco


What a beautiful background for your pretty Disco!!  This new color combo is awesome -- I seriously love this bag and have been close to buying it a couple of times (maybe next year).


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> yes!There SHE is!! What a pretty pic & I adore your charm for some extra "sweetness"...i think you said the interior is pink right? How PERFECT....so happy you got this one dear sista-friend!


Thanks so much dear K.  Yep, it has a light pink interior so a very girly bag indeed (lol).


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> The most convenient bag to wear these days while visiting some places. Weightless and plenty of space for a bottle of water, a book and a coat if weather changes.
> View attachment 3795003



A great bag to bring to this beautiful place 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my bal first indigo. the picture is completely as-is, not altered, just flash.. she's just that lovely shiny blue have a wonderful week everyone and thanks for letting me share. looking forward to seeing your beautiful bags this week!
> View attachment 3795164



Beautiful Bal Blue-BBB 



raspberrypink said:


> Lunch with My Lady.



Awesome bag. That color is so eye catching, perfection!


----------



## meowmix318

Sferics said:


> Hanging out with my new baby


Yum, this meal in the background looks good too  (beautiful purse by the way)


----------



## CClovesbags

Sorry, forgot to include my bag in picture but drove to Wyoming to see the eclipse. So excited!!


----------



## the_comfortista

Prada Astrale Saffiano Lux Mini bag!


----------



## Scully Piper

MK Ostrich Hamilton[emoji1]


----------



## raspberrypink

Zenerdiode said:


> A great bag to bring to this beautiful place
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Bal Blue-BBB
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome bag. That color is so eye catching, perfection!


Thank you Zenerdiode for your sweet comments !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I really like that it can be worn different styles and I've to admit , I love a little metallic


----------



## Pessie

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like that it can be worn different styles and I've to admit , I love a little metallic


It's great, but I don't recognise it, what is it?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like that it can be worn different styles and I've to admit , I love a little metallic


love ur whole outfit!! u look so chic!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> MK Ostrich Hamilton[emoji1]
> View attachment 3801209


LOVE this one...could be my fave of yours dear @Scully Piper


----------



## Kendie26

My WOC joined me on the big eclipse day & we celebrated w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks...yum!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC joined me on the big eclipse day & we celebrated w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks...yum!



Love and want that woc; I watched the eclipse on the English news, they showed it in Wyoming. It was spectacular


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Love and want that woc; I watched the eclipse on the English news, they showed it in Wyoming. It was spectacular


My woc would love to come visit you dear friend...Following the eclipse was pretty cool....glad you saw it!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC joined me on the big eclipse day & we celebrated w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks...yum!



I want both pretties -- your WOC and the cake pop (seen them before but never tried one, yet).


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this one...could be my fave of yours dear @Scully Piper [emoji813]


Awwwwww [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> I want both pretties -- your WOC and the cake pop (seen them before but never tried one, yet).


Ditto [emoji1]


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS. Home of the black squirrel.  Just got done having delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of the total solar eclipse.


----------



## BlueCherry

Pmrbfay said:


> LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS. Home of the black squirrel.  Just got done having delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of the total solar eclipse.
> View attachment 3801888



Lucky you, gorgeous bag, yummy steak and the awesome eclipse 

And so much available parking - wish I lived over there


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pmrbfay said:


> LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS. Home of the black squirrel.  Just got done having delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of the total solar eclipse.
> 
> Sequence leading to totality using a solar safe telescope included below


----------



## Pmrbfay

BigCherry said:


> Lucky you, gorgeous bag, yummy steak and the awesome eclipse
> 
> And so much available parking - wish I lived over there



Thanks BigCherry!  We actually drove 7 hours to get here


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi shearling monster backpack wanted to see the eclipse too


----------



## BlueCherry

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3801979
> 
> 
> Fendi shearling monster backpack wanted to see the eclipse too



Love the shades


----------



## RayKay

Maiden outing with Reverse - first adventure is to the library!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I want both pretties -- your WOC and the cake pop (seen them before but never tried one, yet).


Well my love, you need to try one (or both..woc & pop!) I might need to mail you a cake pop...so worth it!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

RayKay said:


> Maiden outing with Reverse - first adventure is to the library!
> 
> View attachment 3801989


I love this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> Maiden outing with Reverse - first adventure is to the library!
> 
> View attachment 3801989



I love this print -- hope it was a great first day out.


----------



## RayKay

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag!





Iamminda said:


> I love this print -- hope it was a great first day out.



Thank you both!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying this yesterday, Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue


----------



## BlueCherry

Due to the colour this one doesn’t get as much love as it should. But switching into it was so easy with my new samorga, took 5 seconds


----------



## Pessie

Hermes Victoria


----------



## RayKay

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3802294
> 
> Hermes Victoria



Wow, she is beautiful! I love seeing white bags


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> Due to the colour this one doesn’t get as much love as it should. But switching into it was so easy with my new samorga, took 5 seconds
> 
> View attachment 3802271


Gorgeous colour


----------



## Pessie

RayKay said:


> Wow, she is beautiful! I love seeing white bags


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> Gorgeous colour



Thank you Pessie I just find it a little hard to match as I’m new to brown tones


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3802294
> 
> Hermes Victoria



I love a white bag too and yours has beautiful leather and pebbling 

I have one white bag, it’s contemporary as I dare not spend on an expensive one in case I ruin it. Yours looks immaculate.


----------



## Sferics

She´s a (not that young) lady!


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> I love a white bag too and yours has beautiful leather and pebbling
> 
> I have one white bag, it’s contemporary as I dare not spend on an expensive one in case I ruin it. Yours looks immaculate.


Thank you!  I'm purposely not over babying it, but its clemence leather so its pretty robust for everyday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My WOC joined me on the big eclipse day & we celebrated w/ a chocolate cake ball from Starbucks...yum!



Lovely WOC @Kendie26 
And the cake ball looks yummy too.



Pmrbfay said:


> LV Cabas Mezzo. Marysville, KS. Home of the black squirrel.  Just got done having delicious steak and margarita after an awesome view of the total solar eclipse.
> View attachment 3801888



You look great @Pmrbfay 
Sounds like a fun day!



RayKay said:


> Maiden outing with Reverse - first adventure is to the library!
> 
> View attachment 3801989



This is such an eye-catching PM. Congratulations! 



Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this yesterday, Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue
> View attachment 3802033



I love blue, and this structured shape is gorgeous!



BigCherry said:


> Due to the colour this one doesn’t get as much love as it should. But switching into it was so easy with my new samorga, took 5 seconds
> 
> View attachment 3802271



I rarely like the look of Celine bags, but this is an exception my dear @BigCherry. I love that colour and it looks so stylish 



Pessie said:


> View attachment 3802294
> 
> Hermes Victoria



I love white bags too! This looks rugged and chic at the same time.



Sferics said:


> She´s a (not that young) lady!



Love that blush pink


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I love a white bag too and yours has beautiful leather and pebbling
> 
> I have one white bag, it’s contemporary as I dare not spend on an expensive one in case I ruin it. Yours looks immaculate.



I have several white bags because it lends a crispness/purity that you can't get with any other colour. I do find them high maintenance but generally worth it. I try to clean them every day/every few days that they are in use, so that any dirt doesn't have time to get ground in. It also helps to pick your surface carefully: a really grainy leather tends to mark less (although harder to clean between the grain!), Saffiano tends to be wipe-clean, and a patent / gloss finish tends to be wipe-clean. I have a Mulberry bays, for example, in white gloss which I find just wipes clean perfectly. 

@BigCherry go ahead and commit to a white bag, just don't carry your tools in it! Hee hee


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful background for your pretty Disco!!  This new color combo is awesome -- I seriously love this bag and have been close to buying it a couple of times (maybe next year).



Forgot to respond and say many thanks dear @Iamminda 

I had my reservations about a white Disco because I was afraid of colour transfer with a cross-body rubbing against denim. But this has proved to be my most resilient white bag to date. I can completely recommend it


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have several white bags because it lends a crispness/purity that you can't get with any other colour. I do find them high maintenance but generally worth it. I try to clean them every day/every few days that they are in use, so that any dirt doesn't have time to get ground in. It also helps to pick your surface carefully: a really grainy leather tends to mark less (although harder to clean between the grain!), Saffiano tends to be wipe-clean, and a patent / gloss finish tends to be wipe-clean. I have a Mulberry bays, for example, in white gloss which I find just wipes clean perfectly.
> 
> Ok @Miss_Dawn you have talked me into it, just go ahead and send that lovely sounding Mulberry my way
> 
> Mine is a Massaccesi and I was able to chose black handles and a dark grey lining which helps keep it clean. I think it’s winter white so I tend to carry it with dark clothes..
> 
> @BigCherry go ahead and commit to a white bag, just don't carry your tools in it! Hee hee



 you’re too funny


----------



## Mary420

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Chanel


----------



## RayKay

My PM is a tad small to go it alone for my long workdays, so NF is joining in this morning 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 M


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> you’re too funny




It's coming soon to a TPF computer/phone screen near you. I'll dig it out and carry it soon! 

I've probably jinxed it now by saying a white mulberry remains clean. Next time I carry it I'll probably get indelible ink stains


----------



## BlueCherry

RayKay said:


> My PM is a tad small to go it alone for my long workdays, so NF is joining in this morning
> 
> View attachment 3802462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M



Fabulous! Double eye candy 

I’m going to pretend I need to carry two bags so I can double up when I can’t decide


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's coming soon to a TPF computer/phone screen near you. I'll dig it out and carry it soon!
> 
> I've probably jinxed it now by saying a white mulberry remains clean. Next time I carry it I'll probably get indelible ink stains




One word..... Swarfega


----------



## Molly0

I picked up a few things that I had placed in a consignment store that didn't sell. This older Rebecca Minkoff "MAC" among them.
I thought it so sad that no one wanted her.   Some really amazing leather is on these older RM bags!  So I brought her home and decided to show her some love with leather conditioner and I decided to remove the large iconic dog leash clip (Sorry Rebecca, but it really dates her!). Now she has a whole new lease on life & I can't stop carrying her and musing over that thick yummy leather!


----------



## Iamminda

Sferics said:


> She´s a (not that young) lady!


Love this bag -- big pink fan here


----------



## aundria17

Fendi Kan I


----------



## RayKay

Molly0 said:


> I picked up a few things that I had placed in a consignment store that didn't sell. This older Rebecca Minkoff "MAC" among them.
> I thought it so sad that no one wanted her.   Some really amazing leather is on these older RM bags!  So I brought her home and decided to show her some love with leather conditioner and I decided to remove the large iconic dog leash clip (Sorry Rebecca, but it really dates her!). Now she has a whole new lease on life & I can't stop carrying her and musing over that thick yummy leather!
> View attachment 3802513



I was feeling sad for her too...until you went on to say you have fallen for her all over again! I love a happy ending.


I agree that the leather on the older RM bags is AMAZING...I mean, I held onto old RM bags that did not work for me for years JUST so I could pull them out and fondle the leather from time to time...


----------



## Kendie26

Sferics said:


> She´s a (not that young) lady!


Wow, THAT color is DYNAMITE!!! Never saw that shade in Chloe....it's TDF gorgeous! (I have exact same Marcie in sunlit soft yellow) Yours is a true unique


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this yesterday, Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue
> View attachment 3802033


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Due to the colour this one doesn’t get as much love as it should. But switching into it was so easy with my new samorga, took 5 seconds
> 
> View attachment 3802271


Well, consider ME giving your baby some EXTRA loving then!! Souris is 1 of my all time favorite colors EVER!!!! Embrace the brown tones my love!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Well, consider ME giving your baby some EXTRA loving then!! Souris is 1 of my all time favorite colors EVER!!!! Embrace the brown tones my love!



Well we could consider the woc in the equation


----------



## Kendie26

New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Well we could consider the woc in the equation


Hahaha the WOC you ARE going to get?!!


----------



## Sferics

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, THAT color is DYNAMITE!!! Never saw that shade in Chloe....it's TDF gorgeous! (I have exact same Marcie in sunlit soft yellow) Yours is a true unique


Thank you so much 
I think it was not so popular because it is so difficult to take a pic of the colour...in most pics I saw the colour it looked weird and not appealing.

I would love to see yours!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags



What a beautiful tote K.  (And of course I love your CC key pouch).  So interesting that you got a compliment from a man -- perhaps he is eyeing one for someone in his life.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful tote K.  (And of course I love your CC key pouch).  So interesting that you got a compliment from a man -- perhaps he is eyeing one for someone in his life.


Thanks sweetie pie! I feel like that bag is my version of your Iena (I think that's her proper name? Sorry if I'm butchering it though!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweetie pie! I feel like that bag is my version of your Iena (I think that's her proper name? Sorry if I'm butchering it though!)


Agree dear.  Except your tote is open top, made of beautiful pebbled leather and embellished with tdf CC pouch!  Just a few minor differences (lol).   It is lovely!  Hey, I saw that you got another cake pop today -- so jealous (I believe there is one with my name on it somewhere).


----------



## RayKay

Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags



Ah, I love this tote. I have looked at it on Coach.com so many times!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags


Oh boy, this is a beauty Kendie !! And of course a touch of Chanel never hurts !!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags [emoji3]


Beautiful bag! And a man who notices a bag is rare [emoji1]


----------



## anitalilac

Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags


Beautiful! is this still available? do you find it heavy? I take public transport with my 5 year old son, lightweight bag is important.


----------



## RayKay

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful bag! And a man who notices a bag is rare [emoji1]



Gosh, I wish my husband would not notice! "Oh this one? I have had it _forever_...." (I kid, I kid...sorta)


----------



## Scully Piper

RayKay said:


> Gosh, I wish my husband would not notice! "Oh this one? I have had it _forever_...." (I kid, I kid...sorta)


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cams

My GM NV DE


----------



## euliandra

Just before the bag gets full of baby milk and bottles...


----------



## roundandround

Iamminda said:


> I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.


One pretty bag! I can understand if you carry her quite often, she's a great company and can hold a lot of things.



Miss_Dawn said:


> A walk in the woods with Soho Disco



This bag is full of spirit to go with you in the Woods Great bag indeed!



Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like that it can be worn different styles and I've to admit , I love a little metallic



Love this bag! What brand is it? Looks gorgeous with your attire.



Pessie said:


> View attachment 3802294
> 
> Hermes Victoria



That's one bag that I admire. It never comes to mind that I begin to like a white bag. This thread made me lol



Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3802310



Wow that's a special bag, like it very much. 



Molly0 said:


> I picked up a few things that I had placed in a consignment store that didn't sell. This older Rebecca Minkoff "MAC" among them.
> I thought it so sad that no one wanted her.   Some really amazing leather is on these older RM bags!  So I brought her home and decided to show her some love with leather conditioner and I decided to remove the large iconic dog leash clip (Sorry Rebecca, but it really dates her!). Now she has a whole new lease on life & I can't stop carrying her and musing over that thick yummy leather!
> View attachment 3802513



Look at that beauty, I like everything about this bag, leather, style,hardware and the size. I always check RM bags when I see them, bad that new styles are not as great as the older ones. I won't let her go if  I were you. 



Kendie26 said:


> New whiplash tote to lug lots of work stuff....a man in an elevator said "that's a great bag" & he touched it!!! Maybe he was drawn to the neutral color ... I am blown away when a man compliments any of my bags



Like this very much! Coach bags are durable and very easy to use. He touched it??? It's good he didn't said "that's a great bag" and touched you or said "that's a great bag like you" like your famous Kendiestic comments


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful tote K.  (And of course I love your CC key pouch).  So interesting that you got a compliment from a man -- perhaps he is eyeing one for someone in his life.





Iamminda said:


> Agree dear.  Except your tote is open top, made of beautiful pebbled leather and embellished with tdf CC pouch!  Just a few minor differences (lol).   It is lovely!  Hey, I saw that you got another cake pop today -- so jealous (I believe there is one with my name on it somewhere).





RayKay said:


> Ah, I love this tote. I have looked at it on Coach.com so many times!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Oh boy, this is a beauty Kendie !! And of course a touch of Chanel never hurts !!!





Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful bag! And a man who notices a bag is rare [emoji1]





anitalilac said:


> Beautiful! is this still available? do you find it heavy? I take public transport with my 5 year old son, lightweight bag is important.





roundandround said:


> O
> Like this very much! Coach bags are durable and very easy to use. He touched it??? It's good he didn't said "that's a great bag" and touched you or said "that's a great bag like you" like your famous Kendiestic comments


Thanks again to all of you, Lovely friends! It really is a fabulous tote...& it was a "double whammy" in the "man sense" because some of you may recall when i posted it in the "newest bag thread" i mentioned i bought it from the CUTEST MAN SA EVER...he was so darn sweet & adorably stylish/dapper/handsome....& then a compliment from a man! We may need to name this bag the "man magnet bag" instead of Coach's name "whiplash tote"!...
@anitalilac  I find this bag very lightweight (especially for its size being so large)...i did not see it online when i was looking but i did just purchase it in the Coach store a few weeks ago so I'm guessing you could find one somewhere. Good luck if you do look for one!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Love this bag! What brand is it? Looks gorgeous with your attire.


Thank you , round 
It's italien , Gianni Chiarini Firenze
budget friendly


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Pandora with the strap of the mini Pandora


----------



## 4theloveofbag$

I'm finding my new Celine Mini Belt to be a great daily at the moment. Perfect size and loads of room inside


----------



## BlueCherry

4theloveofbag$ said:


> View attachment 3803422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding my new Celine Mini Belt to be a great daily at the moment. Perfect size and loads of room inside



Congrats we are twinsies on this great bag  I have to make sure that my flap goes behind the knot of the belt - is yours the same?


----------



## 4theloveofbag$

BigCherry said:


> Congrats we are twinsies on this great bag  I have to make sure that my flap goes behind the knot of the belt - is yours the same?


Yay & thanks!  Do you mean your front flap goes directly behind the actual knot on either sides? I don't think mine does because the sides don't extend past the knot?
I recently found out my strap may be shorter though... I think my strap belongs on the bigger (next size up) bag.
Not too fussed though cause the length is perfect for me.
Is yours the Mini size too?


----------



## BlueCherry

4theloveofbag$ said:


> Yay & thanks!  Do you mean your front flap goes directly behind the actual knot on either sides? I don't think mine does because the sides don't extend past the knot?
> I recently found out my strap may be shorter though... I think my strap belongs on the bigger (next size up) bag.
> Not too fussed though cause the length is perfect for me.
> Is yours the Mini size too?



Yes mine is the mini size, this one has the feet and the shorter shoulder strap. The micro, being smaller, has a longer shoulder strap. Just to be sure mine is 11 inches wide at the bottom excluding the wings - is yours?

When I received mine the flap looked like it was bowed outwards and I thought  but then realised it needed to be put behind the knot when tucking the flap into the belt. I'll take a photo and add it in a minute


----------



## BlueCherry

@4theloveofbag$ 
If the edges of the flap aren’t tucked behind the knot the flap bows


----------



## Chiichan

Using my Pandora on our first day as a couple haha. I didn't realize how convenient a box shaped bag could be[emoji848]. I can actually find things in it while my driving without it tipping over.


----------



## remainsilly

Not believing.
That fence will stop jaguars.
With mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet, worn crossbody.


----------



## BlueCherry

Chiichan said:


> Using my Pandora on our first day as a couple haha. I didn't realize how convenient a box shaped bag could be[emoji848]. I can actually find things in it while my driving without it tipping over.
> 
> View attachment 3803496



 as I think of how many times my bag has rolled off, tipped out and I'm too dumb to moderate my driving


----------



## Chiichan

BigCherry said:


> as I think of how many times my bag has rolled off, tipped out and I'm too dumb to moderate my driving



I'm on the same boat! Once I was looking for my phone in my bag, I think I was using an RM Nikki,  and somehow the whole thing tipped over and spilled everything out onto the floor. ‍♀️ it was a bad combination of a black hole purse, traffic, and my driving ability. Lol


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Using my Pandora on our first day as a couple haha. I didn't realize how convenient a box shaped bag could be[emoji848]. I can actually find things in it while my driving without it tipping over.
> 
> View attachment 3803496


A beautiful debut!   Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> One pretty bag! I can understand if you carry her quite often, she's a great company and can hold a lot of things.



Thank you .  I didn't expect to like this one as much as I do.


----------



## Kendie26

4theloveofbag$ said:


> View attachment 3803422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding my new Celine Mini Belt to be a great daily at the moment. Perfect size and loads of room inside


Stunner & she looks so comfy perched & posing on your lovely sofa!!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Not believing.
> That fence will stop jaguars.
> With mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet, worn crossbody.
> View attachment 3803501


Hello dearest fun friend! So i hope you know, that if i were ever lucky enough to meet you in person, I am SO STEALING that spectacular Mulb pink WOC right off your sweet body. Sorry, just a warning


----------



## Kendie26

Feeling extra love for a few of my Coach bags lately...plus a little pop of my fave fuchsia


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> as I think of how many times my bag has rolled off, tipped out and I'm too dumb to moderate my driving


 Digging your new avatar girlfriend!


----------



## Cams

What a beautiful colour your bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling extra love for a few of my Coach bags lately...plus a little pop of my fave fuchsia



Such an elegant bag!  And love the little camellia case!!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Hello dearest fun friend! So i hope you know, that if i were ever lucky enough to meet you in person, I am SO STEALING that spectacular Mulb pink WOC right off your sweet body. Sorry, just a warning


Thanks
Just mesmerize me with shiny aluminum foil or yummy candy.
Distract & grab theft.
Warning: toucans looooooove mulberry pink. And hop right over to inspect.
Must be fruit-like color?


----------



## Ha Bui

Go to work with my new Burberry


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Digging your new avatar girlfriend!



 @Kendie26 I have received quite a few PM's lately asking how my bags fit a plus size frame so figured my tpf name was misleading. When I joined I couldn't think of one and was staring at the ubiquitous bottle of cherry coke on my desk


----------



## BlueCherry

Ha Bui said:


> Go to work with my new Burberry



Love this bag, the colour, the little gathers and zips - just gorgeous


----------



## yellowbernie

Ha Bui said:


> Go to work with my new Burberry


Love this bag..


----------



## yellowbernie

Ha Bui said:


> Go to work with my new Burberry


Also where did you get this?


----------



## misstrine85

Addicted to bags said:


> I have the same color PA. Can I ask where you got your crossbody strap?



Sorry, I didn't see your quote until now. The strap is from LV as well


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night for dinner w/ 1 of my most beloved bags....Mulbery Mini Lily in mushroom metallic ~Mulberry nailed it w/ this most special color/leather finish.





Iamminda said:


> I can't stop using my Iena (almost 3 weeks now!) so please indulge me in one more picture .   Happy Weekend.





kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3800186
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large belly degrade





sofia23 said:


> Prada Astrale Saffiano Lux Mini bag!
> 
> View attachment 3801032





Pollie-Jean said:


> I really like that it can be worn different styles and I've to admit , I love a little metallic





Sferics said:


> She´s a (not that young) lady!



Missed so many lovely posts while being on vacay, but sending 'Likes' to all, and  to a few in particular!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ha Bui said:


> Go to work with my new Burberry


gorgeous colour in dreamy leather!! win-win


----------



## ksuromax

my  BV hobo


----------



## Miss_Dawn

White gloss Mulberry Bayswater today 

Indoor picture from earlier, and outdoor picture from today.

Shout out to @BigCherry who has (helpfully? ) provided tips of industrial strength cleaners in case I spill something on the white!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ha Bui said:


> Go to work with my new Burberry



 Love it !


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> my  BV hobo


Very pretty & sexy red my dear Love!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> White gloss Mulberry Bayswater today
> 
> Indoor picture from earlier, and outdoor picture from today.
> 
> 
> Shout out to @BigCherry who has (helpfully? ) provided tips of industrial strength cleaners in case I spill something on the white!



Just beautiful  Miss Dawn

 the Swarfega bit was a joke and I hereby disclaim myself


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today I used my tiny Prada, with cross body strap for a hike in the woods, light as a feather, held phone, keys and small camera !!


----------



## Molly0

Mackage


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Feeling extra love for a few of my Coach bags lately...plus a little pop of my fave fuchsia


Love the card case'


BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 I have received quite a few PM's lately asking how my bags fit a plus size frame so figured my tpf name was misleading. When I joined I couldn't think of one and was staring at the ubiquitous bottle of cherry coke on my desk


 This made me literally LOL!  I, too, had imagined you as a tall, Rubinesque woman with a large curly mane of red hair!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> my  BV hobo


So beautiful--the color, the leather, the style!   Good to have you back K!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the card case'
> This made me literally LOL!  I, too, had imagined you as a tall, Rubinesque woman with a large curly mane of red hair!



Right back at you @Sparkletastic for making me really lol as well - I wish I was all you describe but it transpires I just like to guzzle cherry coke all day


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> White gloss Mulberry Bayswater today
> 
> Indoor picture from earlier, and outdoor picture from today.
> 
> Shout out to @BigCherry who has (helpfully? ) provided tips of industrial strength cleaners in case I spill something on the white!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Today I used my tiny Prada, with cross body strap for a hike in the woods, light as a feather, held phone, keys and small camera !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804440





Molly0 said:


> Mackage
> View attachment 3804661



Good lord @Miss_Dawn i didn't see the fragrant background when I viewed from my phone earlier, just wow , now don't dare me to post a pic of my solitary bottle 

@Dmurphy1 you're just so cool, love your lightweight bags a ton  and the chain


@Molly0 gorgeous bag with lovely chunky zipper, what with Dmurphys chains and your zips I'm worried I have a bondage fetish


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Good lord @Miss_Dawn i didn't see the fragrant background when I viewed from my phone earlier, just wow , now don't dare me to post a pic of my solitary bottle



Hahaha 
Thank you sweetie 

Can I add to the general dismay that you don't live up to @Sparkletastic 's vivid vision in auburn?

Also I may have stolen a fragrant march on you but you have me solidly beaten on the DIY front. I only have one toolkit which I received as a housewarming gift


----------



## RayKay

I just moved out of my Pochette Metis in Reverse, with some reluctance, into this Kate Spade.  I have only ever carried her once before; I promised myself early this week I would switch into her and carry her for a few days. So here she is (with of course my work tote of the week)


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful--the color, the leather, the style!   Good to have you back K!


Thank you, Dearest IM!  
I'm happy to be back


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Balenciaga Rose Bruyere City today[emoji175]


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> Good lord @Miss_Dawn i didn't see the fragrant background when I viewed from my phone earlier, just wow , now don't dare me to post a pic of my solitary bottle
> 
> @Dmurphy1 you're just so cool, love your lightweight bags a ton  and the chain
> 
> 
> @Molly0 gorgeous bag with lovely chunky zipper, what with Dmurphys chains and your zips I'm worried I have a bondage fetish


Thank you so much BigCherry, you are both kind and funny  !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today I used my tiny Prada, with cross body strap for a hike in the woods, light as a feather, held phone, keys and small camera !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804440


AW, I always have a soft spot for Prada, pink/red, & you!! Looking sassy girl


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> AW, I always have a soft spot for Prada, pink/red, & you!! Looking sassy girl


Thank you Kendie !! !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 zip around....1 of my favorite colors. Happy Friday y'all


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 zip around....1 of my favorite colors. Happy Friday y'all



Looking nice and summery! Happy Friday as well, and happy bank holiday weekend for UK TPFers 

@Kendie26 you know how fond I am of you and when you say 'y'all' I think of Frank Underwood in the House of Cards. Which is very incongruous with my vision of you 

Anyone else? No, just me?


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Looking nice and summery! Happy Friday as well, and happy bank holiday weekend for UK TPFers
> 
> @Kendie26 you know how fond I am of you and when you say 'y'all' I think of Frank Underwood in the House of Cards. Which is very incongruous with my vision of you
> 
> Anyone else? No, just me?


OMG me too[emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 you know how fond I am of you and when you say 'y'all' I think of Frank Underwood in the House of Cards. Which is very incongruous with my vision of you
> 
> Anyone else? No, just me?


This is so funny.  I am cracking up!!!!  You must not live anywhere near the US South or lower Midwest. My family is from the South and I've bounced around there, the Midwest (among other locations) all my life. Most everyone says y'all. Many in my dad's family from Louisiana are PhD's at Ivy Leagues around the US (with one in China) - and they all say y'all. LOL!  

I actually have to force myself not to use y'all or you all when I'm thinking plural you. I've learned to strip the soft southern undertones out of my accent and word choices to be more neutral since I interact professionally with people across the globe. But, hearing y'all sounds endearing and like home to me.  

Frank is such a bad representative.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday Pretty Lady!!  I love this special Bbag.



Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 zip around....1 of my favorite colors. Happy Friday y'all



I have only watched a few episodes here and there when DH was bingewatching it, but by golly, you are right!!!  I have always had a crush on Kevin Spacey so definitely, I can see why you think of the two of them (both crush-worthy) 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Looking nice and summery! Happy Friday as well, and happy bank holiday weekend for UK TPFers
> 
> @Kendie26 you know how fond I am of you and when you say 'y'all' I think of Frank Underwood in the House of Cards. Which is very incongruous with my vision of you
> 
> Anyone else? No, just me?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Looking nice and summery! Happy Friday as well, and happy bank holiday weekend for UK TPFers
> 
> @Kendie26 you know how fond I am of you and when you say 'y'all' I think of Frank Underwood in the House of Cards. Which is very incongruous with my vision of you
> 
> Anyone else? No, just me?


HAHAHA OMG I'm DYING LOLOLOLOLOL!!!  THANKS so much to ALL of you sweetest friends
@Scully Piper @Sparkletastic @Iamminda ....i so needed this laugh today!!
Now, Miss_Dawn, my LoveBug....how ON EARTH did you "link" me w/ Mr. Underwood?!! HYSTERICAL. My hubby & I have been binge watching House of Cards for the last few weeks (we are up to season 5 now) I LOVE Kevin Spacey so to me, that's a compliment....regardless of his Wackadoo character!!! And when I say "y'all" i always mean it in a warm, friendly sense since i love it....I'm from the northeast & some folks up here may not approve but i just like it....I'm w/ dear Sparkle on this one! Kisses y'all!


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday Pretty Lady!!  I love this special Bbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only watched a few episodes here and there when DH was bingewatching it, but by golly, you are right!!!  I have always had a crush on Kevin Spacey so definitely, I can see why you think of the two of them (both crush-worthy)


I love Kevin Spacey but I think my favorite character is Frank. He can read the newspaper to me all day with that accent [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday Pretty Lady!!  I love this special Bbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I have only watched a few episodes here and there when DH was bingewatching it, but by golly, you are right!!!  I have always had a crush on Kevin Spacey so definitely, I can see why you think of the two of them (both crush-worthy)


Oh & girl, we are SOOOOOOOO in sync, ONCE AGAIN w/ our crushes!!!! Who will we discover next that we have in common?! Love you


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Oh & girl, we are SOOOOOOOO in sync, ONCE AGAIN w/ our crushes!!!! Who will we discover next that we have in common?! Love you[emoji813]


Love u too [emoji173]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> HAHAHA OMG I'm DYING LOLOLOLOLOL!!!  THANKS so much to ALL of you sweetest friends
> @Scully Piper @Sparkletastic @Iamminda ....i so needed this laugh today!!
> Now, Miss_Dawn, my LoveBug....how ON EARTH did you "link" me w/ Mr. Underwood?!! HYSTERICAL. My hubby & I have been binge watching House of Cards for the last few weeks (we are up to season 5 now) I LOVE Kevin Spacey so to me, that's a compliment....regardless of his Wackadoo character!!! And when I say "y'all" i always mean it in a warm, friendly sense since i love it....I'm from the northeast & some folks up here may not approve but i just like it....I'm w/ dear Sparkle on this one! Kisses y'all!




I can't help it Kendie, it's the "y'all". My ears just hear Frank Underwood.

And if only I could pronounce "what" or "why" the way he does. (Now you'll have to go and Google that!)

I loved @Sparkletastic 's explanation
Yes, I'm nowhere near the southern States, I'm in England 

ETA: if you haven't seen it, try the original UK House of Cards. It's fantastic too. I guarantee you'll go about for at least a month saying "You may think so. You may very well think so. I couldn't possibly comment"...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Oh & girl, we are SOOOOOOOO in sync, ONCE AGAIN w/ our crushes!!!! Who will we discover next that we have in common?! Love you


Oh man, another thing we have in common.  Similar to the term "my better half", you are my "better twin".


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Oh man, another thing we have in common.  Similar to the term "my better half", you are my "better twin".


And that's a true honor & pleasure for me my sweets!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Just got this one..
Prada - velvet


----------



## Sparkletastic

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3805835
> View attachment 3805837
> 
> 
> Just got this one..
> Prada - velvet


So cute!!! Are the details imprinted on the velvet? Adorable!


----------



## Molly0

Travelling light today with my little vintage mini.


----------



## Molly0

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3805835
> View attachment 3805837
> 
> 
> Just got this one..
> Prada - velvet


So cute!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute!!! Are the details imprinted on the velvet? Adorable!


It's like a cartoon look, all smooth colored velvet


----------



## KittieKelly

Molly0 said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

The two bags I used this week. Coach, of course. [emoji56]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Favorite PM for a weekend vacation visiting family.


----------



## meowmix318

Longchamp. Date night with my husband and our little girl


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> HAHAHA OMG I'm DYING LOLOLOLOLOL!!!  THANKS so much to ALL of you sweetest friends
> @Scully Piper @Sparkletastic @Iamminda ....i so needed this laugh today!!
> Now, Miss_Dawn, my LoveBug....how ON EARTH did you "link" me w/ Mr. Underwood?!! HYSTERICAL. My hubby & I have been binge watching House of Cards for the last few weeks (we are up to season 5 now) I LOVE Kevin Spacey so to me, that's a compliment....regardless of his Wackadoo character!!! And when I say "y'all" i always mean it in a warm, friendly sense since i love it....I'm from the northeast & some folks up here may not approve but i just like it....I'm w/ dear Sparkle on this one! Kisses y'all!



I was going to go out partying all weekend but now I'll have to stay in and watch Netflix so I know what *y'all* talking about....  

Have a great one everyone!


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> The two bags I used this week. Coach, of course. [emoji56]
> View attachment 3805871
> View attachment 3805873



Beautiful red 



meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3806068
> 
> Longchamp. Date night with my husband and our little girl



What a darling little girl, so cute


----------



## Yuki85

At Robbie Williams Concert in Vienna [emoji106][emoji106][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I was going to go out partying all weekend but now I'll have to stay in and watch Netflix so I know what *y'all* talking about....
> 
> Have a great one everyone!


Hahaha 
I'll hear from you in a week when you resurface


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Off to the theatre with my HG Chanel Classic Flap 

All accessorised in Links rose gold & pearl jewellery, Prada ballerinas, Tiffany sunglasses, even having a good hair day and generally feeling fabulous.  I love it when that feeling happens!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to the theatre with my HG Chanel Classic Flap
> 
> All accessorised in Links rose gold & pearl jewellery, Prada ballerinas, Tiffany sunglasses, even having a good hair day and generally feeling fabulous.  I love it when that feeling happens!


Oh Miss Dawn, I hope you have a fabulous time especially since you are feeling and undoubtedly looking fabulous!!  Beautiful CC.  Hurray for a good hair day (my last one was probably my wedding day!).  And may I say, you often have beautiful roses at home -- what a lucky lady


----------



## RayKay

Usually more of a "work week bag", but I decided to spend this weekend with Olive Rogue. Just came from the gym and errands, and are now going home to catch up on some housework


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to the theatre with my HG Chanel Classic Flap
> 
> All accessorised in Links rose gold & pearl jewellery, Prada ballerinas, Tiffany sunglasses, even having a good hair day and generally feeling fabulous.  I love it when that feeling happens!


I'm sure you are fabulous from head to toe!  

Enjoy your day! Sparkle and glow everywhere!


----------



## Kendie26

meowmix318 said:


> View attachment 3806068
> 
> Longchamp. Date night with my husband and our little girl


Your "little girl" is a total scene stealer....I'm so IN LOVE w/ HER!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to the theatre with my HG Chanel Classic Flap
> 
> All accessorised in Links rose gold & pearl jewellery, Prada ballerinas, Tiffany sunglasses, even having a good hair day and generally feeling fabulous.  I love it when that feeling happens!


You bragger(kidding!) Hell, I've never had a good hair day in my life....lucky youEnjoy! Obviously you know i love both your jumbo & roses


----------



## Kendie26

RayKay said:


> Usually more of a "work week bag", but I decided to spend this weekend with Olive Rogue. Just came from the gym and errands, and are now going home to catch up on some housework
> 
> View attachment 3806489


The Rogue bag are just too cool for words! Lovin'g your olive color. Coach is so ON IT the last few yearS


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much @Iamminda  That's very sweet of you.
I took this picture of my flap a couple of months ago for @Kendie26 when she tagged me on a Chanel thread, by accident!!
I do have roses of the same colour right now  Mr Dawn brought one red and one orange bouquet this morning. Having fresh flowers at home most of the time is one of my favourite luxuries.

@Sparkletastic , thank you for the compliment 

@Kendie26  the rest of us can't be fabulous all the time like you,  so we have to celebrate our fleeting moments


----------



## BlueCherry

Decided not to stay in after all... drinks with friends


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Decided not to stay in after all... drinks with friends
> 
> View attachment 3806643


What a stunner!


----------



## meowmix318

Kendie26 said:


> Your "little girl" is a total scene stealer....I'm so IN LOVE w/ HER!!!![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you, I am too


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Decided not to stay in after all... drinks with friends
> 
> View attachment 3806643


Just yummy!


----------



## RayKay

Blurry action shot of my Coach Saddle 23 taking Kitty for a walk; the first posed nicely, the latter was too interested in moth hunting to look at me.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Decided not to stay in after all... drinks with friends
> 
> View attachment 3806643


Big fan (as i know you know) Perfect pic to show her lushness & beauty. I'm crazy for the silver color! Hope you had a blast & "behaved!"


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ miss pink chevron mini...was a perfect day to be outside so we ate outside at this fun cafe surrounded by pretty flowers everywhere


----------



## dangerouscurves

No need to say more [emoji16]


----------



## shaezie

I'm carrying a mini ysl tribute to a night out with friends ^-^.


----------



## Handbagjunki€

dangerouscurves said:


> No need to say more [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807034


So beautiful !!! I have a mini one but in gold... red is so luxurious looking though!


----------



## Scully Piper

Tinkerbell yesterday from Danielle Nicole's Disney line.
Today was Kate Spade Cat's Meow and my mom carried her lovely Gucci Blooms tote [emoji1]


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> Decided not to stay in after all... drinks with friends
> 
> View attachment 3806643


Wow, this is beautiful !!!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Tinkerbell yesterday from Danielle Nicole's Disney line.
> Today was Kate Spade Cat's Meow and my mom carried her lovely Gucci Blooms tote [emoji1]
> View attachment 3807646
> 
> View attachment 3807647


OMG I so adore your KS!!!& bravo to your MomGucci Blooms forever!


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> No need to say more [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807034


I always loved this bag & that red shade is the "bomb diggity!" So nice seeing you here again dangerouscurves...have missed you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yuki85 said:


> At Robbie Williams Concert in Vienna [emoji106][emoji106][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3806349


this is awesome!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Scully Piper said:


> Tinkerbell yesterday from Danielle Nicole's Disney line.
> Today was Kate Spade Cat's Meow and my mom carried her lovely Gucci Blooms tote [emoji1]
> View attachment 3807646
> 
> View attachment 3807647


I love your mom's Blooms tote. So feminine


----------



## Miss_Dawn

In the garden this morning with my new LV Pochette on her first outing. At an exhibition this afternoon.


----------



## shaezie

Went shopping today with girlfriends with my louis vuitton epi noe. A good shopping companion. ^-^


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> In the garden this morning with my new LV Pochette on her first outing. At an exhibition this afternoon.


Looks like your pochette had a fun first outing -- very picturesque!!   I need to look into getting a NM pochette (mine is the OM with the shorter strap so not as easy to carry).


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your mom's Blooms tote. So feminine [emoji813]


Me too [emoji4] I'm hoping she'll get tired of it and pass it down to me but I don't think it will happen...Lol!


----------



## KittieKelly

Gianni Versace -  pink chinchilla fur & snakeskin


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> I always loved this bag & that red shade is the "bomb diggity!" So nice seeing you here again dangerouscurves...have missed you!



Hi, Girl! I've missed you too! I've stopped buying bags in the last few months until I can get a Chanel like yous, the Chevron one. And I've spent more on clothes as I don't wanna support fast fashion anymore. But I'll definitely see your around [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Handbagjunki€ said:


> So beautiful !!! I have a mini one but in gold... red is so luxurious looking though!



Gold sounds luxurious too!!!


----------



## Flip88

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3808231
> View attachment 3808232
> 
> 
> Gianni Versace -  pink chinchilla fur & snakeskin


What a beautiful bag! Snake and chinchilla [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittieKelly

Flip88 said:


> What a beautiful bag! Snake and chinchilla [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Looks like your pochette had a fun first outing -- very picturesque!!   I need to look into getting a NM pochette (mine is the OM with the shorter strap so not as easy to carry).


Thank you dear @Iamminda 
I'm using the strap that came with the NM and it's very comfortable, as a shoulder strap/clutch strap/hand held. Extremely versatile. I have ordered a couple of different straps to try with it as well.


----------



## roundandround

carterazo said:


> The two bags I used this week. Coach, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805871
> View attachment 3805873



OMG I really love red bags and this one is so pretty in this color!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to the theatre with my HG Chanel Classic Flap
> 
> All accessorised in Links rose gold & pearl jewellery, Prada ballerinas, Tiffany sunglasses, even having a good hair day and generally feeling fabulous.  I love it when that feeling happens!



Shazammmmm gorgeous bag!



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ miss pink chevron mini...was a perfect day to be outside so we ate outside at this fun cafe surrounded by pretty flowers everywhere



Shazammmmm #2 that pink chevron is so pretty 



dangerouscurves said:


> No need to say more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807034



Love this bag!



shaezie said:


> I'm carrying a mini ysl tribute to a night out with friends ^-^.



I really like this bag since the first time I saw it. Beautiful bag.



Miss_Dawn said:


> In the garden this morning with my new LV Pochette on her first outing. At an exhibition this afternoon.



A great bag to bring to the exhibition. What a classy first outing for Miss Pochette!


----------



## roundandround

Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283


One of their best reds -- gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283


Hahaha I'm laughing at your "shazammmmm" reply to me but girl, it's a MAJOR "SHAZAM" to you & your gorgeous gams & Bal! My eyes are bulging out of my head w/ love heart eyes!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3808231
> View attachment 3808232
> 
> 
> Gianni Versace -  pink chinchilla fur & snakeskin


What a precious, most unique bag! You have sooooooo many uniques! Love this one


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi, Girl! I've missed you too! I've stopped buying bags in the last few months until I can get a Chanel like yous, the Chevron one. And I've spent more on clothes as I don't wanna support fast fashion anymore. But I'll definitely see your around [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


OhhhhhEXCITEMENT for you darlin'!!!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> What a precious, most unique bag! You have sooooooo many uniques! Love this one


thank you


----------



## shaezie

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283


 
Oohhh. I love the red ^-^ very pretty.


----------



## RayKay

Big day today as switched two bags out for two bags...I usually only do one at a time!

Went from my NF MM in DE to my Vince Camuto tote, and from my Olive Rogue to my Speedy B 30 in DE. Both are looking a little sturdier (and more organized) after the addition of their new Samorgas!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283


Like, like, LIKE! Gorgeous beautiful red   And you look fab!

I'm nervously waiting for a Bal Coquelicot myself. It's left he US and should be here soon, unless evil customs have grabbed it which will be an additional couple of weeks- not to mention fees. I try not to think about that though


----------



## ksuromax

Been carrying her for a few days.... such an easy bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Been carrying her for a few days.... such an easy bag!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Like, like, LIKE! Gorgeous beautiful red   And you look fab!
> 
> I'm nervously waiting for a Bal Coquelicot myself. It's left he US and should be here soon, unless evil customs have grabbed it which will be an additional couple of weeks- not to mention fees. I try not to think about that though


You look fantastic dear @ksuromax ...this is def 1 of my very fave bags of yours & dear @SomethingGoodCanWork we are all on pins & needles with you awaiting arrival of miss Cocqu!


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Been carrying her for a few days.... such an easy bag!


Love love LOVE this bag !!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Like, like, LIKE! Gorgeous beautiful red   And you look fab!
> 
> I'm nervously waiting for a Bal Coquelicot myself. It's left he US and should be here soon, unless evil customs have grabbed it which will be an additional couple of weeks- not to mention fees. I try not to think about that though


i was just thinking to myself if it arrived and i missed so long waited reveal.... 
ok, so, you are rivaling Mr Hitchcock in suspense....


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you dearly  


Kendie26 said:


> You look fantastic dear @ksuromax ...this is def 1 of my very fave bags of yours & dear @SomethingGoodCanWork we are all on pins & needles with you awaiting arrival of miss Cocqu!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Love love LOVE this bag !!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you everyone for the pics of your lovely bags! Here's a recent purchase, yes, they are still alive... Linea Pelle Mini Whitley in the color scotch, though the color is coming through lighter than it is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> OhhhhhEXCITEMENT for you darlin'!!!!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Chiichan

Still in my Panda! This bag is so comfortable to use. I've used it for nearly two weeks straight. 




Rexy wants to eat the givenchy lettering I guess haha


----------



## Kendie26

christinemliu said:


> Thank you everyone for the pics of your lovely bags! Here's a recent purchase, yes, they are still alive... Linea Pelle Mini Whitley in the color scotch, though the color is coming through lighter than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809007


This bag is really uber lovely!!! I adore whipstitching detailing & I adore this color (even though it may be darker IRL)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> i was just thinking to myself if it arrived and i missed so long waited reveal....
> ok, so, you are rivaling Mr Hitchcock in suspense....


Gosh, your silver BV is a shimmering gem , ksuromax 


Kendie26 said:


> You look fantastic dear @ksuromax ...this is def 1 of my very fave bags of yours & dear @SomethingGoodCanWork we are all on pins & needles with you awaiting arrival of miss Cocqu!


Thank you both sweetest Bal girls for asking about the much awaited Coquelicot. It's not here yet  and as you can probably tell, I'm keeping completely calm about it all


----------



## christinemliu

Kendie26 said:


> This bag is really uber lovely!!! I adore whipstitching detailing & I adore this color (even though it may be darker IRL)[emoji3]


Thank you so much! I even more appreciate your comment since you yourself have some bags I absolutely adore!!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Thank you everyone for the pics of your lovely bags! Here's a recent purchase, yes, they are still alive... Linea Pelle Mini Whitley in the color scotch, though the color is coming through lighter than it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809007


Love this bag! Off to take a look at LP. [emoji56]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.
> View attachment 3809364


 Gasp / Shabang !!!


----------



## Kendie26

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much! I even more appreciate your comment since you yourself have some bags I absolutely adore!!


That's too sweet of you / thanks kindly!


----------



## leechiyong

New briefcase and the charm/wristlet I've been stuck on:


----------



## CClovesbags

Brought this little beauty to work with me...


----------



## Iamminda

My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Brought this little beauty to work with me...
> View attachment 3809720



Super duper ADORBS! So precious & special [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]10 million likes!!! Omg I want to steal this so bad from you my Love!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my beloveds [emoji18]Reissue 226 size


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloveds [emoji18]Reissue 226 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809784


What a gorgeous sight -- my beloved K carrying one of her beloved Reissues!   Hope your week is going well.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Shazammmmm gorgeous bag!





roundandround said:


> A great bag to bring to the exhibition. What a classy first outing for Miss Pochette!





roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283


Thank you for the compliments 
You look so glamorous in this picture dear @roundandround
Shazam right back at you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.
> View attachment 3809364



Gorgeous  I love blue bags and this one is pure eye candy. 



Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!



That electric blue just makes me happy 



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloveds [emoji18]Reissue 226 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809784



Lovely @Kendie26


----------



## Molly0

Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!


Stunning color! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


What a beauty!  [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

MM Penelope yesterday and today. She fits all the essentials with room to spare.


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> What a beauty!  [emoji7]


Thanks!  You don't run across many bags of that age that are "good to go" after just a wipe of leather conditioner.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


Now THAT is indeed crazy AMAZINGLY GREAT shape for 30 years....bravo! Go red!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is indeed crazy AMAZINGLY GREAT shape for 30 years....bravo! Go red!


Yay red!  I even was inspired to paint my fingernails & toenails to match.  Lol


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Yay red!  I even was inspired to paint my fingernails & toenails to match.  Lol


Makes perfect sense to me! You are a smart, chic woman!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


it looks absolutely amazing


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  And Kendie--you are welcome to steal it while I steal one of your CCs (your oldest, your smallest, really any one)!



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]10 million likes!!! Omg I want to steal this so bad from you my Love!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Miss_Dawn said:


> That electric blue just makes me happy





carterazo said:


> Stunning color! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


This is so lovely!  Vintage Coach right?   I am not familiar with this style -- looks a little smaller than the City Bag?


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> This is so lovely!  Vintage Coach right?   I am not familiar with this style -- looks a little smaller than the City Bag?


Thanks! Yes, it is vintage Coach.   It's a "compartment bag" so the lovely Coach ladies tell me.  I love the details on it. Like on the top of the flap where the straps pull up, there is a little indent that makes way for the shoulder straps.  Just a cute little detail that must have taken extra time in the making.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!


What a gorgeous color!


Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.


Swoon! I just looooove vintage Coach. I wish I had kept mine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lazy evening at Barnes & Noble with my Chanel chevron tote in a caramelly beige lamb with black calf trim.


----------



## Queserasera

Sma and light bags are the best lol


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Love this bag! Off to take a look at LP. [emoji56]


Thank you! I am definitely a Coachie like you, but I branch out once in awhile. LP's heyday was definitely their Dylan line some years ago with the thick, chewy, smooshy leather but once in awhile a design catches my eye. Love your pics of your items for sure!


----------



## KittieKelly

Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
Fendi - teen witch bag charm


----------



## Christofle

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810607
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
> Fendi - teen witch bag charm



Looks like she is wearing a mink coat!


----------



## KittieKelly

Christofle said:


> Looks like she is wearing a mink coat!



 Close, rabbit, but don't tell her that


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs SS08 Fluo Pink Stam


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]10 million likes!!! Omg I want to steal this so bad from you my Love!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


@Iamminda thank you loads for posting yours, now Kendie will switch off mine and i can wear it without watching my back....


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> @Iamminda thank you loads for posting yours, now Kendie will switch off mine and i can wear it without watching my back....


   TOO DANG FUNNY!! I want BOTH so you are NOT safe my dearie


----------



## Sparkletastic

faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs SS08 Fluo Pink Stam
> View attachment 3810885


Love the color!


----------



## fendifemale

Came home to this sweetie at my doorstep. Right in time for vacation.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!



That color, Iam! [emoji7]  I haven't seen this one of yours yet, was hoping you didn't take a swim off the island. LOL


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> TOO DANG FUNNY!! I want BOTH so you are NOT safe my dearie


Hahaha
Quick @Iamminda and @ksuromax hide behind me  @Kendie26 is coming!! 

Edit: 
HAHAHA 
I just thought of a funny ending to this scenario. With apologies to @Iamminda and @ksuromax...
<Dawn helps the cowering duo to hide from Big Bad Kendie and surreptitiously steals the gorgeous blue bags herself! Bad Dawn slips one to @Kendie26, and they ride off into sunset with their matching blue bags>


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> Quick @Iamminda and @ksuromax hide behind me  @Kendie26 is coming!!
> 
> Edit:
> HAHAHA
> I just thought of a funny ending to this scenario. With apologies to @Iamminda and @ksuromax...
> <Dawn helps the cowering duo to hide from Big Bad Kendie and surreptitiously steals the gorgeous blue bags herself! Bad Dawn slips one to @Kendie26, and they ride off into sunset with their matching blue bags>


That is too funny Miss Dawn!  I believe we have found the Thelma and Louise of TPF in you and Kendie -- watch out TPFers.  LOL.  Be warned--I will put up a good fight for this bag of mine


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly S .  


Sparkletastic said:


> What a gorgeous color!
> .



Thanks so much BBG .  No swimming for me (I mean it this time ) -- got this one a couple of years ago (while on ban  ).  



BeachBagGal said:


> That color, Iam! [emoji7]  I haven't seen this one of yours yet, was hoping you didn't take a swim off the island. LOL


----------



## Haymarie1

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> Lazy evening at Barnes & Noble with my Chanel chevron tote in a caramelly beige lamb with black calf trim.
> View attachment 3810106



Love!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> Quick @Iamminda and @ksuromax hide behind me  @Kendie26 is coming!!
> 
> Edit:
> HAHAHA
> I just thought of a funny ending to this scenario. With apologies to @Iamminda and @ksuromax...
> <Dawn helps the cowering duo to hide from Big Bad Kendie and surreptitiously steals the gorgeous blue bags herself! Bad Dawn slips one to @Kendie26, and they ride off into sunset with their matching blue bags>


Lol  
@Iamminda i guess it's time to hire the Hitman's Bodyguard for "triple cover" lol


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy Friday 
This black beauty today.
Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> Quick @Iamminda and @ksuromax hide behind me  @Kendie26 is coming!!
> 
> Edit:
> HAHAHA
> I just thought of a funny ending to this scenario. With apologies to @Iamminda and @ksuromax...
> <Dawn helps the cowering duo to hide from Big Bad Kendie and surreptitiously steals the gorgeous blue bags herself! Bad Dawn slips one to @Kendie26, and they ride off into sunset with their matching blue bags>


Pricelessly funny!! You are quite the creative one my dear   But i do have to warn you....my best Bal gals @Iamminda and @ksuromax are quite fierce, smart, feisty, sassy, (etc) dames & they will indeed come after us BUT their blue bags will be WORTH it Your black Antigone is quite the lovely looker @Miss_Dawn


----------



## Kendie26

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3811078
> 
> Came home to this sweetie at my doorstep. Right in time for vacation.


That's such an elegant tote/bag! Love the side zipper details. Big Congrats on this gorgeous bag!!! Enjoy vacation​


----------



## Dmurphy1

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810607
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
> Fendi - teen witch bag charm


This is one gorgeous bag  !!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Pricelessly funny!! You are quite the creative one my dear   But i do have to warn you....my best Bal gals @Iamminda and @ksuromax are quite fierce, smart, feisty, sassy, (etc) dames & they will indeed come after us BUT their blue bags will be WORTH it Your black Antigone is quite the lovely looker @Miss_Dawn


oh, yes, we will be not standing quiet watching you two riding into the sunset with our bags for sure!!!  prepare for the fight!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Cabas phantom with belt today and it’s not available to steal [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a stunner!





Sparkletastic said:


> Just yummy!





Kendie26 said:


> Big fan (as i know you know) Perfect pic to show her lushness & beauty. I'm crazy for the silver color! Hope you had a blast & "behaved!"





Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, this is beautiful !!!



Thanks ladies and @Kendie26 of course I didn’t [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ miss pink chevron mini...was a perfect day to be outside so we ate outside at this fun cafe surrounded by pretty flowers everywhere





dangerouscurves said:


> No need to say more [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807034





Miss_Dawn said:


> In the garden this morning with my new LV Pochette on her first outing. At an exhibition this afternoon.





KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3808231
> View attachment 3808232
> 
> 
> Gianni Versace -  pink chinchilla fur & snakeskin





ksuromax said:


> Been carrying her for a few days.... such an easy bag!





Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.
> View attachment 3809364





Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!





Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloveds [emoji18]Reissue 226 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809784





carterazo said:


> MM Penelope yesterday and today. She fits all the essentials with room to spare.
> View attachment 3810001
> View attachment 3810002





Sparkletastic said:


> Lazy evening at Barnes & Noble with my Chanel chevron tote in a caramelly beige lamb with black calf trim.
> View attachment 3810106





KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810607
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
> Fendi - teen witch bag charm





faith_ann said:


> Marc Jacobs SS08 Fluo Pink Stam
> View attachment 3810885





Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail



To everyone I’ve quoted and those I haven’t - gorgeous bags and some heavenly colours [emoji4]


----------



## KittieKelly

Dmurphy1 said:


> This is one gorgeous bag  !!!!


Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail


Wow, this is so elegant!  I have not seen this bag with the metal detail -- it really adds a special touch.  I see you have your own perfume store at home


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvlux64 said:


> First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.
> View attachment 3811626


such a stunning color


----------



## Christofle

Out and about


----------



## ksuromax

luvlux64 said:


> First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.
> View attachment 3811626


Very stylish!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3811577
> 
> 
> Cabas phantom with belt today and it’s not available to steal [emoji23]


Beautiful blue!  beware of @Kendie26


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.
> View attachment 3811626



Gorgeous blue and I love all the bracelets


----------



## roundandround

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.
> View attachment 3809364



Oohhh this is one very pretty bag! Love, love the puffiness on it and that color, OMG! 



Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!


This bag is SUPER gorgeous! Look at that color!



carterazo said:


> MM Penelope yesterday and today. She fits all the essentials with room to spare.
> View attachment 3810001
> View attachment 3810002


Great bag! I really like those Coach SLG's, they're well made. I'm loving my key/card holder and planning to get another Coach SLG in the future. 



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810607
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
> Fendi - teen witch bag charm



Beautiful bag! It sure feel good running your fingers on the monograms awww.



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3811078
> 
> Came home to this sweetie at my doorstep. Right in time for vacation.



Pretty bag and right on time for vacation. Enjoy!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail



Another great bag Miss_Dawn. Happy weekend!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> That is too funny Miss Dawn!  I believe we have found the Thelma and Louise of TPF in you and Kendie -- watch out TPFers.  LOL.  Be warned--I will put up a good fight for this bag of mine



Hahaha 
I'm prepared @Iamminda sweetie, bring it on 



ksuromax said:


> Lol
> @Iamminda i guess it's time to hire the Hitman's Bodyguard for "triple cover" lol



Clever @ksuromax 
Be prepared 



Kendie26 said:


> Pricelessly funny!! You are quite the creative one my dear   But i do have to warn you....my best Bal gals @Iamminda and @ksuromax are quite fierce, smart, feisty, sassy, (etc) dames & they will indeed come after us BUT their blue bags will be WORTH it Your black Antigone is quite the lovely looker @Miss_Dawn



Thank you sweetie 
It appears I have a life of crime ahead of me.
All for the sake of my love of blue bags.
I blame @Kendie26. She is leading me astray 



ksuromax said:


> oh, yes, we will be not standing quiet watching you two riding into the sunset with our bags for sure!!!  prepare for the fight!!



Hahaha 



BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3811577
> 
> 
> Cabas phantom with belt today and it’s not available to steal



Who me?! 



ksuromax said:


> Beautiful blue!  beware of @Kendie26



Quick, you can hide behind me


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Like, like, LIKE! Gorgeous beautiful red   And you look fab!
> 
> I'm nervously waiting for a Bal Coquelicot myself. It's left he US and should be here soon, unless evil customs have grabbed it which will be an additional couple of weeks- not to mention fees. I try not to think about that though



Thank you for the nice compliments.

I'm sure you'll love this color. I can understand how antsy you are....waiting always takes forever lol I hope you'll get the bag anyday from now. 



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloveds [emoji18]Reissue 226 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809784


Love seeing this bag on you. Shazam bag is this. I like reissue bags.



Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3809984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to be carrying my newest vintage darling. I just found her yesterday and I think she's in pretty good shape for 30 + years.



She looks great after 30yrs. If you didn't say 30+ I thought you only got that bag for a couple on months only. I will never find such a beautiful vintage bag lol


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Your black Antigone is quite the lovely looker @Miss_Dawn



Thank you, I love this one 



BigCherry said:


> To everyone I’ve quoted and those I haven’t - gorgeous bags and some heavenly colours [emoji4]



Thank you. 
The Pochette isn't big enough to fit a hammer but the Antigona definitely isn't. I know it's a joke between us but now I regularly evaluate which bags of mine are capable of carrying tools 



Iamminda said:


> Wow, this is so elegant!  I have not seen this bag with the metal detail -- it really adds a special touch.  I see you have your own perfume store at home



Thank you 
This was a limited edition. I bought it earlier this year. I absolutely love it. The metal detail is just enough to add a bit of interest. And I love perfume 



roundandround said:


> Another great bag Miss_Dawn. Happy weekend!



Thank you dear @roundandround


----------



## luvlux64

ccbaggirl89 said:


> such a stunning color





ksuromax said:


> Very stylish!!!





BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous blue and I love all the bracelets



Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
> Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!


i think it's more about how you style it then how old you are. with your bracelets and twilly it looks stylish in that pic. i've been wanting one so bad. i have just one H bag and this one is constantly on my radar.


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail



The Antigona is on my list for sure! I just keep going back and forth between the mini and small. By any chance are you a shorty like me? (5'1)


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you.
> The Pochette isn't big enough to fit a hammer but the Antigona definitely isn't. I know it's a joke between us but now I regularly evaluate which bags of mine are capable of carrying tools



Now listen here @Miss_Dawn we can’t have you starting a collection of tools like your bags, your pens and your make up because then you’re gonna put me to a whole load of shame


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Now listen here @Miss_Dawn we can’t have you starting a collection of tools like your bags, your pens and your make up because then you’re gonna put me to a whole load of shame



<small voice>
I thought we could have some DIY at the pan-Atlantic bag and makeup party you and @Kendie26 were planning?
No? 
Okay then 
<slumps away dejected>


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
> Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!



I’m 40’s too and I worked hard to buy my bags and I’m going to wear them until I can’t carry them any more. You look good and you obviously feel great and if someone else thinks different who cares. You rock your lovely bags as we of all ages on here do


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> <small voice>
> I thought we could have some DIY at the pan-Atlantic bag and makeup party you and @Kendie26 were planning?
> No?
> Okay then
> <slumps away dejected>



Lolololol would my blue hammer be safe?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Lolololol would my blue hammer be safe?



Hahahahaha
Who me? <Big eyes> 

Seriously though 
You have a blue hammer?! How about pink?


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahahahaha
> Who me? <Big eyes>
> 
> Seriously though
> You have a blue hammer?! How about pink?



Well the handle half is blue and a thin yellow band... Jewson has same corporate colours as me ... now pink - hmmmmmm [emoji23]


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> I’m 40’s too and I worked hard to buy my bags and I’m going to wear them until I can’t carry them any more. You look good and you obviously feel great and if someone else thinks different who cares. You rock your lovely bags as we of all ages on here do


Thank you! I love this. Will do


----------



## ColdSteel

Took myself out to dinner for a couple special occasions... borrowed Mama Steel's LV Panda Trotteur and Cerises Clés. Love how the clés fit cards so easily. I used to just throw em in here!

(Clés are still in the ignition... it's a scorcher out here and my event is just starting!)


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday [emoji3]
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail [emoji813]


Oooh your bag is very nice, but I'm  drooling over your perfume collection! I love perfume and have quite a few, but you win. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
> Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!


Too old to wear bright color in your 40's?  Girl, we will not be boring women who are expected to wear taupes and browns. No sireee, if we sondesire, we wear all kinds of fun colors to brighten our lives AND look chic in the process. Whomever doesn't like it can look at their boring neutral of choice... Look at how old nature is- and it is the most colorful of all! [emoji7] [emoji56] [emoji5] [emoji41]


----------



## Chiichan

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
> Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!



I will rock tiny colorful bags for life! Lol maybe not tiny but certainly colorful! Lol


----------



## Vanana

Rose gold mini gets a chance to go out to dinner and finally made it in the rotation again


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday's bag at a friend's house for dinner: Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw.
> View attachment 3809364


This is stunning!  I do love the classic Dior bags in this type of style and size.


----------



## ksuromax

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, thanks! I've been waiting to get the chance/reason to wear it & yesterday was perfect: nice weather, different places to go to &, kinda forced my hubby to take me out on a casual dinner last night after his work, to end the day! I'm loving it. Today's my second day wearing it. Although, sometimes, I feel too old to wear it  I'm 40s & this tiny colorful bag, I hope people doesn't think I'm trying hard!
> Anyway, have a nice weekend. Enjoy the Labor Day weekend to all Canadians out there!


I am 36, wore this blue baby a couple of days ago with a way age-inappropriate t-shirt... if someone does not like it, he/she may go to a far dark room, lock up and cry his/her heart out! 
Why should you care if people like it, or not?? You look very stylish, well coordinated outfit, enjoy what YOU like, given that it looks so darn great!!


----------



## fendifemale

Kendie26 said:


> That's such an elegant tote/bag! Love the side zipper details. Big Congrats on this gorgeous bag!!! Enjoy vacation​


Thanks Kendie!♡


----------



## luvlux64

carterazo said:


> Too old to wear bright color in your 40's?  Girl, we will not be boring women who are expected to wear taupes and browns. No sireee, if we sondesire, we wear all kinds of fun colors to brighten our lives AND look chic in the process. Whomever doesn't like it can look at their boring neutral of choice... Look at how old nature is- and it is the most colorful of all! [emoji7] [emoji56] [emoji5] [emoji41]





Chiichan said:


> I will rock tiny colorful bags for life! Lol maybe not tiny but certainly colorful! Lol





ksuromax said:


> I am 36, wore this blue baby a couple of days ago with a way age-inappropriate t-shirt... if someone does not like it, he/she may go to a far dark room, lock up and cry his/her heart out!
> Why should you care if people like it, or not?? You look very stylish, well coordinated outfit, enjoy what YOU like, given that it looks so darn great!!



Thank you all ! I do love colors. And I don't like anything boring.... I love that I can always count on PF members support... I'll try my best to ignore age, as it's just a number!


----------



## fendifemale

roundandround said:


> Oohhh this is one very pretty bag! Love, love the puffiness on it and that color, OMG!
> 
> 
> This bag is SUPER gorgeous! Look at that color!
> 
> 
> Great bag! I really like those Coach SLG's, they're well made. I'm loving my key/card holder and planning to get another Coach SLG in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag! It sure feel good running your fingers on the monograms awww.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty bag and right on time for vacation. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Another great bag Miss_Dawn. Happy weekend!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Oooh your bag is very nice, but I'm  drooling over your perfume collection! I love perfume and have quite a few, but you win. [emoji7]


Thank you very much 
That's very kind of you.


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Coquelicot after a tiring day
> 
> View attachment 3808283



Gorgeous bag and owner on the famous red chaise



Iamminda said:


> My first Bal (bleu lavande) will always have a special place in my heart .   Happy Wednesday!



Another beautiful Bal color.



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3811078
> 
> Came home to this sweetie at my doorstep. Right in time for vacation.



Pretty bag, I like the sytle. I'm not familiar with this brand but since it's Italian and upon looking at the picture, it's a well made I'm sure. Another brand to add to stalk lol Have a fun vacation.


----------



## Mani2017

Taking this little baby out today


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.
> View attachment 3811626


THIS blue is EVERYTHING.....& you wear it PERFECTLY! Drooling Big Love (another blue for me to consider stealingfrom a dear tPF member) Eek i pray i never venture into Hermes bags!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3811577
> 
> 
> Cabas phantom with belt today and it’s not available to steal [emoji23]


Ok babe, clearly i know you MIGHT be directing that steal comment to me-?! Well, i would have included THIS baby in my "steal list" but because of my horrific memory, i just flat out forgot about her....UNTIL NOW! Lookout girl......oh & i was a little "bad" yesterday....reveal coming once i take pics. Thought of you while i was there
Combining all my other Lovelies as Gee Whiz i missed a lot yesterday!
@ksuromax that's SO kind of you to warn BigCherry about her bright blue beauty!@Iamminda  per your Thelma & Louise comment about me & @Miss_Dawn ...we might be even "better" than T & L because MissDawn & I do have some "mad skills" in the garden, which clearly DOES parlay over into stealing bags very efficiently! @roundandround you go girl on the "Shazam"...i need to hear your sweet sexy accent saying this word!! 
Oh, back to @BigCherry ...yes, MissDawn & I are patiently awaiting the Pan-Atlantic bag/makeup party invitation
@Vanana ~SO nice to see you here my dearest! (I think this is a new thread for you-?) Look out y'all, VAN is in town. She is the queen of Chanel & her mods are always FIERCE & fabulous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy Friday
> This black beauty today.
> Givenchy Antigona (small) with metal detail


Wowsers!  So pretty. That metal detail takes an already gorgeous bag to the next level! What season is that from?


Christofle said:


> Out and about


 That bag is everything!! Stunningly stylish!


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvlux64 said:


> First time carrying my Hermes Evelyne mini yesterday! The color looks amazing outdoors.
> View attachment 3811626



That color! [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> THIS blue is EVERYTHING.....& you wear it PERFECTLY! Drooling Big Love (another blue for me to consider stealingfrom a dear tPF member) Eek i pray i never venture into Hermes bags!



Thanks @Kendie26 ! I love all your collections . I was never a blue color lover but this blue woke up a part of my  that wasn't there before  . I'm loving it so much that I've been using it 3 days in a row. I'm a casual dresser & this is just the perfect oomph to my outfits


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks @Kendie26 ! I love all your collections . I was never a blue color lover but this blue woke up a part of my  that wasn't there before  . I'm loving it so much that I've been using it 3 days in a row. I'm a casual dresser & this is just the perfect oomph to my outfits


  Go YOU! I love how you say it "woke up a part of your heart"....I'm such a weirdo in that I've never been a "blue lover" all my life (i didn't dislike it but it was never a favorite or on my radar) & now I'm utterly drop dead obsessed w/ the bright blues that so many of you fine fabulous tPFr's show here!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Wowsers!  So pretty. That metal detail takes an already gorgeous bag to the next level! What season is that from?



Thank you @Sparkletastic 
I love it. I think it was released around Christmas last year 
The leather is somewhere between the mirror shine and matt textures. I feel like it's the best of both worlds.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta


----------



## ksuromax

Reveal?? Did i smell new, gorgeous and yummie leather?... 


Kendie26 said:


> Ok babe, clearly i know you MIGHT be directing that steal comment to me-?! Well, i would have included THIS baby in my "steal list" but because of my horrific memory, i just flat out forgot about her....UNTIL NOW! Lookout girl......oh & i was a little "bad" yesterday....reveal coming once i take pics. Thought of you while i was there
> Combining all my other Lovelies as Gee Whiz i missed a lot yesterday!
> @ksuromax that's SO kind of you to warn BigCherry about her bright blue beauty!@Iamminda  per your Thelma & Louise comment about me & @Miss_Dawn ...we might be even "better" than T & L because MissDawn & I do have some "mad skills" in the garden, which clearly DOES parlay over into stealing bags very efficiently! @roundandround you go girl on the "Shazam"...i need to hear your sweet sexy accent saying this word!!
> Oh, back to @BigCherry ...yes, MissDawn & I are patiently awaiting the Pan-Atlantic bag/makeup party invitation
> @Vanana ~SO nice to see you here my dearest! (I think this is a new thread for you-?) Look out y'all, VAN is in town. She is the queen of Chanel & her mods are always FIERCE & fabulous!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ok babe, clearly i know you MIGHT be directing that steal comment to me-?! Well, i would have included THIS baby in my "steal list" but because of my horrific memory, i just flat out forgot about her....UNTIL NOW! Lookout girl......oh & i was a little "bad" yesterday....reveal coming once i take pics. Thought of you while i was there
> Combining all my other Lovelies as Gee Whiz i missed a lot yesterday!
> @ksuromax that's SO kind of you to warn BigCherry about her bright blue beauty!@Iamminda  per your Thelma & Louise comment about me & @Miss_Dawn ...we might be even "better" than T & L because MissDawn & I do have some "mad skills" in the garden, which clearly DOES parlay over into stealing bags very efficiently! @roundandround you go girl on the "Shazam"...i need to hear your sweet sexy accent saying this word!!
> Oh, back to @BigCherry ...yes, MissDawn & I are patiently awaiting the Pan-Atlantic bag/makeup party invitation
> @Vanana ~SO nice to see you here my dearest! (I think this is a new thread for you-?) Look out y'all, VAN is in town. She is the queen of Chanel & her mods are always FIERCE & fabulous!


Haha thanks for the warm welcome  was wandering around to see new posts and saw this one!  Checking out the amazing photos of all the gorgeous bags and colors!! I have a few non chanel days too (don't tell Karl)


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta



Ooh my @ksuromax I have missed your arm candy somewhat [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ok babe, clearly i know you MIGHT be directing that steal comment to me-?! Well, i would have included THIS baby in my "steal list" but because of my horrific memory, i just flat out forgot about her....UNTIL NOW! Lookout girl......oh & i was a little "bad" yesterday....reveal coming once i take pics. Thought of you while i was there
> Combining all my other Lovelies as Gee Whiz i missed a lot yesterday!
> @ksuromax that's SO kind of you to warn BigCherry about her bright blue beauty!@Iamminda  per your Thelma & Louise comment about me & @Miss_Dawn ...we might be even "better" than T & L because MissDawn & I do have some "mad skills" in the garden, which clearly DOES parlay over into stealing bags very efficiently! @roundandround you go girl on the "Shazam"...i need to hear your sweet sexy accent saying this word!!
> Oh, back to @BigCherry ...yes, MissDawn & I are patiently awaiting the Pan-Atlantic bag/makeup party invitation
> @Vanana ~SO nice to see you here my dearest! (I think this is a new thread for you-?) Look out y'all, VAN is in town. She is the queen of Chanel & her mods are always FIERCE & fabulous!



@Kendie26 omg you bought a box????  hurry up and show me 

@Miss_Dawn yes please to garden party c/w Smirnoff and BBQ 

Is @Vanana the really fit lady who wears stylish Chanel clothes?? Welcome to the thread but OMG I don’t want to want Chanel, it’s soooo expensive


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> @Miss_Dawn yes please to garden party c/w Smirnoff and BBQ



There you go, my friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 omg you bought a box????  hurry up and show me



@Kendie26 I too want to see this new reveal


----------



## Vanana

Casual Saturday... a bit chilly


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> There you go, my friend



Looks so, so, very inviting...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> There you go, my friend


Beautiful!


----------



## obscurity7

Vanana said:


> Casual Saturday... a bit chilly
> View attachment 3812910
> View attachment 3812911



The bag is beautiful (of course), but I *love* that top!  Where did you get it?


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Casual Saturday... a bit chilly
> View attachment 3812910
> View attachment 3812911


This one is absolutely breathtaking with that rainbow/irisdesent like colors -- and the braided leather strap!   I always enjoy your pictures on the C subforum whenever I wander over there -- glad to see you here as well.


----------



## Luv Classics

Vacation over.... [emoji20]


----------



## Iamminda

Luv Classics said:


> View attachment 3813011
> 
> 
> Vacation over.... [emoji20]


Hope you had a great time in Maui (I always feel a bit sad leaving there ).   Pretty Evelyn!


----------



## Chiichan

My team for a quick trip to the mall. No shopping just trying to live in the free AC lol




I use the LP as my shopping bag


----------



## meowmix318

Luv Classics said:


> View attachment 3813011
> 
> 
> Vacation over.... [emoji20]


How funny, I am actually leaving for Maui from LA on Monday to celebrate my 5 year wedding anniversary with my husband.

Hope you had a wonderful vacation


----------



## Scully Piper




----------



## Iamminda

meowmix318 said:


> How funny, I am actually leaving for Maui from LA on Monday to celebrate my 5 year wedding anniversary with my husband.
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful vacation


Have a great time and Happy Anniversary!  It might be cooler there than in LA/CA now (lol).  Enjoy some shaved ice for me


----------



## Kendie26

Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Large Veneta


Your sexy arm shows your cool arm candy stack & beautiful hobo so well my darling!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Your sexy arm shows your cool arm candy stack & beautiful hobo so well my darling!



I didn’t see her sexy arm on my phone screen so I’ll have to have a peep on the big screen on Monday . I’ve just traded up my old work MacBook for an iMac so I’m going to be seeing things in very big style soon  

You have me so curious as to your new purchase you little tease


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)


I love this one!!   So cool where you are -- we are like 40 degrees hotter.  I looked for your reveal because I am anxious to see -- can't wait dear


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this one!!   So cool where you are -- we are like 40 degrees hotter.  I looked for your reveal because I am anxious to see -- can't wait dear


Thank you sweetie....just posted thread in Celine forum (will also put in Bal forum/non-Bal purchases) Not sure you will dig it though


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetie....just posted thread in Celine forum (will also put in Bal forum/non-Bal purchases) Not sure you will dig it though


Thanks dear -- I dig it!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)


Love this drawstring back with the trench coat  It's so chilly today but the warmth will be back by Monday it seems 
I can NOT wait till I see your reveal!!! totally stalking the forum now in anticipation... I know you've been trying to be good... like me...It's very difficult to guess because I have a feeling it's not one on your planned target list... so must be unique... hmmmm can it be the rainbow?


----------



## Vanana

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 omg you bought a box????  hurry up and show me
> 
> @Miss_Dawn yes please to garden party c/w Smirnoff and BBQ
> 
> Is @Vanana the really fit lady who wears stylish Chanel clothes?? Welcome to the thread but OMG I don’t want to want Chanel, it’s soooo expensive


Well, I'm not really "fit".. more like "fit(ish)": Semi-fit; kinda fit; someone who likes the idea of being fit but equally likes food.


----------



## Vanana

obscurity7 said:


> The bag is beautiful (of course), but I *love* that top!  Where did you get it?


Thanks! At a Zara near you  Soft and easy to wear, great for bumming around (balloon sleeves and loose fitting) but still has the pretty colorful embroidery to give it a bit of interest


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> This one is absolutely breathtaking with that rainbow/irisdesent like colors -- and the braided leather strap!   I always enjoy your pictures on the C subforum whenever I wander over there -- glad to see you here as well.


Thank you Iamminda   I am constantly trying to keep my eyes out for other brands, but Chanel keeps getting me!!!  Viewing more mix of gorgeous bags on this thread might be extremely helpful though


----------



## BlueCherry

Scully Piper said:


> View attachment 3813165



This is uber cute [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

obscurity7 said:


> The bag is beautiful (of course), but I *love* that top!  Where did you get it?



Ditto [emoji170]

I’m dying to find nice tops to wear with my blue bags (Kendie has a gorgeous one too)

ETA: just saw your later post to obscurity7


----------



## Scully Piper

BigCherry said:


> This is uber cute [emoji4]


Thanks[emoji1]


----------



## BlueCherry

Vanana said:


> Well, I'm not really "fit".. more like "fit(ish)": Semi-fit; kinda fit; someone who likes the idea of being fit but equally likes food.



I mean aesthetically fit  

PS. Look on Céline forum for Kendies reveal [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Love this drawstring back with the trench coat  It's so chilly today but the warmth will be back by Monday it seems
> I can NOT wait till I see your reveal!!! totally stalking the forum now in anticipation... I know you've been trying to be good... like me...It's very difficult to guess because I have a feeling it's not one on your planned target list... so must be unique... hmmmm can it be the rainbow?


Ha with that last emoji ...hmmm...you'll see it soon enough my dearest. This 1 is not from Karlas I've swerved back over to my other "C" love this time Our shared SA is keeping a lookout for bright blue but I am definitely loving the rainbow HW on purple Gabby!


----------



## Vanana

BigCherry said:


> I mean aesthetically fit
> 
> PS. Look on Céline forum for Kendies reveal [emoji4]



Yup saw her reveal - did not disappoint of course! baaaaad influence


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ha with that last emoji ...hmmm...you'll see it soon enough my dearest. This 1 is not from Karlas I've swerved back over to my other "C" love this time Our shared SA is keeping a lookout for bright blue but I am definitely loving the rainbow HW on purple Gabby!


hahaha i'm not sold on Gabby yet...  Your new bag is gorgeous and too enabling  *must stay strong*


----------



## Luv Classics

meowmix318 said:


> How funny, I am actually leaving for Maui from LA on Monday to celebrate my 5 year wedding anniversary with my husband.
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful vacation



We did!  Have a fabulous time!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)


Amazing look, my dear!! Like all in it, the trench, the soft silky calf leather, the green in the background... perfection!!


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Ooh my @ksuromax I have missed your arm candy somewhat [emoji23]


Thanks 


Miss_Dawn said:


> There you go, my friend


Looks like my dream garden... just fabulous!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Your sexy arm shows your cool arm candy stack & beautiful hobo so well my darling!


You're too sweet, my dearest!!!


----------



## Cams

Today took my husband for a helicopter tour and my LV Póchette went with me.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## ksuromax

Cams said:


> Today took my husband for a helicopter tour and my LV Póchette went with me.


Cool!! Great idea, will look up for options here, my DH's birthday is approaching, might make a surprise joyride for him....


----------



## fashion16

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3813584



Omg, this bag is stunning!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> @Iamminda  per your Thelma & Louise comment about me &@Miss_Dawn ...we might be even "better" than T & L because MissDawn & I do have some "mad skills" in the garden, which clearly DOES parlay over into stealing bags very efficiently!
> Oh, back to @BigCherry ...yes, MissDawn & I are patiently awaiting the Pan-Atlantic bag/makeup party invitation





BigCherry said:


> Looks so, so, very inviting...





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!





ksuromax said:


> Looks like my dream garden... just fabulous!!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Another weekend, a second outing with my LV Pochette mono yesterday.


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3813584


what a fantastic looking bag dear Yuki & i especially LOVE it in croc


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Cool!! Great idea, will look up for options here, my DH's birthday is approaching, might make a surprise joyride for him....


It would be very fitting since we've already seen how sexy you look in a cockpit(your recent pic!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Amazing look, my dear!! Like all in it, the trench, the soft silky calf leather, the green in the background... perfection!!


Quite some time ago, I believe it was dear muchstuff who commented about who she would "will"/donate certain bags to & I've always said I would give this one to you someday as it has a slight hobo-ish vibe that you love so much


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Quite some time ago, I believe it was dear muchstuff who commented about who she would "will"/donate certain bags to & I've always said I would give this one to you someday as it has a slight hobo-ish vibe that you love so much


I can't thank you enough, my Dear! 
I will pm you my details so you can mention them in your last will


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Casual Saturday... a bit chilly
> View attachment 3812910
> View attachment 3812911


YES!  I am soooo glad you showed this for casual wear!  I want to chew out my own eyeballs when people say they can't wear amazing, unusual, super stylish, expensive (insert adjective) bags because their lives are casual.

YES YOU CAN, LOVELY TPF'rs. Fashion has evolved where the most stunning bag can be styled flawlessly for casual looks. The style maven that is Vanana is proof positive.



Kendie26 said:


> Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)


I'm dead. I'm just dead! 

<With fixed stare and in best zombie voice> 
Me. Want. That. Bag!!!

Gawd, I need a casual Chanel. (Yes, I said need. I have a doctor's note!) @Kendie26,  this bag is perfect. Sporty and relaxed yet chic. Plus just the right size.

Me. Want!



Cams said:


> Today took my husband for a helicopter tour and my LV Póchette went with me.


 GREAT PHOTO! You look gorgeous and happy!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> YES!  I am soooo glad you showed this for casual wear!  I want to chew out my own eyeballs when people say they can't wear amazing, unusual, super stylish, expensive (insert adjective) bags because their lives are casual.
> 
> YES YOU CAN, LOVELY TPF'rs. Fashion has evolved where the most stunning bag can be styled flawlessly for casual looks. The style maven that is Vanana is proof positive.
> 
> 
> I'm dead. I'm just dead!
> 
> <With fixed stare and in best zombie voice>
> Me. Want. That. Bag!!!
> 
> Gawd, I need a casual Chanel. (Yes, I said need. I have a doctor's note!) @Kendie26,  this bag is perfect. Sporty and relaxed yet chic. Plus just the right size.
> 
> Me. Want!
> 
> GREAT PHOTO! You look gorgeous and happy!!


Gosh, please tell me how you really feel Sparkle!!Thanks so much, i sincerely appreciate your kind words & right back at you as you know I'm a hugely gargantuan fan of your collection of stunners!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Quite some time ago, I believe it was dear muchstuff who commented about who she would "will"/donate certain bags to & I've always said I would give this one to you someday as it has a slight hobo-ish vibe that you love so much


Wait a minute, I am pretty sure you were going to "will" it to me if I remember correctly!  lol.  But you can "will" me another CC if you wish


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Wait a minute, I am pretty sure you were going to "will" it to me if I remember correctly!  lol.  But you can "will" me another CC if you wish


EEEK!!! Me thinks you may be right!! Whoopsie!!! SO sorry dearest iamminda. I think i also had chosen a Bal for you so please pardon my silly mistake. My apologies. Guess i have some making up to do w/ both you & dear ksuromax


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK!!! Me thinks you may be right!! Whoopsie!!! SO sorry dearest iamminda. I think i also had chosen a Bal for you so please pardon my silly mistake. My apologies. Guess i have some making up to do w/ both you & dear ksuromax


I was just teasing you dear.  I will take any one (or more) of your beauties so feel free to assign as you please.  As long as I get something


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> EEEK!!! Me thinks you may be right!! Whoopsie!!! SO sorry dearest iamminda. I think i also had chosen a Bal for you so please pardon my silly mistake. My apologies. Guess i have some making up to do w/ both you & dear ksuromax


 i knew something was not right about it... just too good to be true


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> i knew something was not right about it... just too good to be true



@ksuromax @Iamminda
 

 

You ladies are absolutely hilarious.
I'm so glad I joined TPF 

@Kendie26 what about meeeee?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> @ksuromax @Iamminda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are absolutely hilarious.
> I'm so glad I joined TPF
> 
> @Kendie26 what about meeeee?


Oh No, now we have three people fighting for Kendie's bags!!!  .  

We are so glad you joined TPF as well .


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> @ksuromax @Iamminda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are absolutely hilarious.
> I'm so glad I joined TPF
> 
> @Kendie26 what about meeeee?





Iamminda said:


> Oh No, now we have three people fighting for Kendie's bags!!!  .
> 
> We are so glad you joined TPF as well .


Yes, we are 
And you are more than welcome to join our hilarious band!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Yes, we are
> And you are more than welcome to join our hilarious band!



@Iamminda @ksuromax 
Thank you both very much. You're very sweet. 
If only I hadn't committed to a life of crime with @Kendie26 to rob you both and @BigCherry of your gorgeous blue bags  I'm clearly on a moral low ground.
And if I blame sweetie @Kendie26 for leading me astray then she won't bequeath any of her gorgeous bags to me. What a conundrum


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda @ksuromax
> Thank you both very much. You're very sweet.
> If only I hadn't committed to a life of crime with @Kendie26 to rob you both and @BigCherry of your gorgeous blue bags  I'm clearly on a moral low ground.
> And if I blame sweetie @Kendie26 for leading me astray then she won't bequeath any of her gorgeous bags to me. What a conundrum


Until you've done it, it doesn't  count.
besides, as i said earlier, we are not going to be your easy targets  
 don't expect us watching you robbing us, but watch your back  coz we might be after YOUR bags... especially now, when it's clear that @Kendie26 has so complicated things....


----------



## Sparkletastic

At brunch with my lovely DD and my new medium Chanel Boy in gold perforated lamb w/ soft ghw and Versace cat eye sunnies.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i knew something was not right about it... just too good to be true


I just realized -- perhaps Kendie has two of the CC drawstring bag!!  She is too generous -- gifting us both


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I just realized -- perhaps Kendie has two of the CC drawstring bag!!  She is too generous -- gifting us both


@Iamminda @ksuromax @Kendie26 

I think she has 3!!! She's SO kind to all of us


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I just realized -- perhaps Kendie has two of the CC drawstring bag!!  She is too generous -- gifting us both


@ksuromax @Miss_Dawn  Too funny you gals.....all day long I've thinking of my mea culpa on this & the best i can come up with (as my husband will CLEARLY attest to) is the fog on my brain lately! It's been badbut it is NOexcuse for improper rememberings of bequeathing of bags!!! Holy good glory, for the Love of Bag....GET IT TOGETHER BAD BAD Kendie...shame on you, I mean me! Triple hugs to y'all & much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Until you've done it, it doesn't  count.
> besides, as i said earlier, we are not going to be your easy targets
> don't expect us watching you robbing us, but watch your back  coz we might be after YOUR bags... especially now, when it's clear that @Kendie26 has so complicated things....



Hahaha 
This is hilarious.
I'm not scared. I have a whole TPF gang called the Frimmettes and @Kendie26 is the gangleader. 







(Ps. I don't have anything worth stealing. Does that work as an excuse? )


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda @ksuromax @Kendie26
> 
> I think she has 3!!! She's SO kind to all of us


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> This is hilarious.
> I'm not scared. I have a whole TPF gang called the Frimmettes and @Kendie26 is the gangleader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ps. I don't have anything worth stealing. Does that work as an excuse? )


OMG  stop! You're on a roll!!!  ...i  It!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my lovely DD and my new medium Chanel Boy in gold perforated lamb w/ soft ghw and Versace cat eye sunnies.
> View attachment 3814038


 Ok, back to the most BEAUTIFUL BAGS....this 1 is commanding all of our attention! How perfectly poised she, i mean "HE" is....your Boy does not have enough proper words for his brilliance! And oh I'm loving the fish in the background too~We have koi in an outdoor pond (the previous owners of our home put it in)& they have become like pets to us so I'm all over any dear sweet little fishies!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda @ksuromax @Kendie26
> 
> I think she has 3!!! She's SO kind to all of us


And her middle name is Santa... 


Kendie26 said:


> @ksuromax @Miss_Dawn  Too funny you gals.....all day long I've thinking of my mea culpa on this & the best i can come up with (as my husband will CLEARLY attest to) is the fog on my brain lately! It's been badbut it is NOexcuse for improper rememberings of bequeathing of bags!!! Holy good glory, for the Love of Bag....GET IT TOGETHER BAD BAD Kendie...shame on you, I mean me! Triple hugs to y'all & much


you're pulling back, aren't you???


----------



## roundandround

Zenerdiode said:


> Gorgeous bag and owner on the famous red chaise



Thank you! The red chaise is mostly a bag haven, they feel so safe and comfy on it 



Miss_Dawn said:


> There you go, my friend







Vanana said:


> Casual Saturday... a bit chilly
> View attachment 3812910
> View attachment 3812911



Very pretty bag!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> This is hilarious.
> I'm not scared. I have a whole TPF gang called the Frimmettes and @Kendie26 is the gangleader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ps. I don't have anything worth stealing. Does that work as an excuse? )


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Thread FIRE alert! ALL of you are "killing it"w/ such COOLbags!! Thanks for sharing all of them. I was uber casual today as it was unseasonably chilly today (should still be in 80 degree temps but low 60s) This is my "sporty" most casual chanel......the drawstring bag.  And yes to all of my gal pals here who inquired...i did purchase a unique one yesterday & will post soon! (Hint hint ~ I know @BigCherry will probably find her right awaybut it's not a Box)



That's a cool casual combo, pretty Chanel  drawstring.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Another weekend, a second outing with my LV Pochette mono yesterday.


Miss pretty Pochette did another another round today? Beautiful backdrop.


----------



## roundandround

Still enjoying carrying this Paul Smith Swirl bag these past days


----------



## obscurity7

I got my new Chloe Faye Day on Friday evening, but it was lousy weather yesterday, so today she made her debut!  (I swear I was standing next to a fountain, not someone's dishwater.)  (Also, I look really tall from this angle.  Mental note: take all pictures from this angle.)


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my lovely DD and my new medium Chanel Boy in gold perforated lamb w/ soft ghw and Versace cat eye sunnies.
> View attachment 3814038



Gorgeous!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Vanana said:


> Casual Saturday... a bit chilly
> View attachment 3812910
> View attachment 3812911



Killin it!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

BagLadyT said:


> Killin it!!!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> At brunch with my lovely DD and my new medium Chanel Boy in gold perforated lamb w/ soft ghw and Versace cat eye sunnies.
> View attachment 3814038



@Sparkletastic this is absolutely fabulous!



roundandround said:


>



Hee hee. Hello my fellow Frimmette 
Please help me hide. I've been making mischief  and now @ksuromax and @Iamminda are after my bags but as you know I don't have any 



roundandround said:


> Miss pretty Pochette did another another round today? Beautiful backdrop.



Yes she's had a busy weekend 



roundandround said:


> Still enjoying carrying this Paul Smith Swirl bag these past days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814132
> View attachment 3814134



You look so glam. I love that white blouse


----------



## ksuromax

Large Veneta today


----------



## Yuki85

fashion16 said:


> Omg, this bag is stunning!


Thank you  


Kendie26 said:


> what a fantastic looking bag dear Yuki & i especially LOVE it in croc


Thank you... at least I do not see this bag everywhere!!!


----------



## Luv Classics

Cams said:


> Today took my husband for a helicopter tour and my LV Póchette went with me.



Fun!  I surprised my husband with a Helicopter tour above Kilauea last week! [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> I got my new Chloe Faye Day on Friday evening, but it was lousy weather yesterday, so today she made her debut!  (I swear I was standing next to a fountain, not someone's dishwater.)  (Also, I look really tall from this angle.  Mental note: take all pictures from this angle.)
> 
> View attachment 3814131


Looks superb on you!! (&I'm totallylol at your dishwater & tall/angle comments!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> And her middle name is Santa...
> 
> you're pulling back, aren't you???





ksuromax said:


> Large Veneta today


Too funny....this was meall afternoon yesterday! Shameful me.
You look so pretty w/ your whole ensemble & beloved BV


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Still enjoying carrying this Paul Smith Swirl bag these past days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814132
> View attachment 3814134


Very unique & such pretty colors popping against your gorgeous white blouse


----------



## Purseloco

MCM Liz Medium Tote Bag and Contents.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.


----------



## luvlux64

Me & hubby are meeting a few couples for some end of summer drinks 


With my black m/l flap lamb


----------



## Chiichan

luvlux64 said:


> Me & hubby are meeting a few couples for some end of summer drinks
> View attachment 3815237
> 
> With my black m/l flap lamb



Your shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

obscurity7 said:


> I got my new Chloe Faye Day on Friday evening, but it was lousy weather yesterday, so today she made her debut!  (I swear I was standing next to a fountain, not someone's dishwater.)  (Also, I look really tall from this angle.  Mental note: take all pictures from this angle.)
> 
> View attachment 3814131


 I love this bag.


----------



## luvlux64

Chiichan said:


> Your shoes! [emoji7]



Thanks . I  it! The Valentino Rockstud (Nero) in low heels is so comfy, I can walk all day in it & still dance all night at a party!


----------



## Aoifs

On holidays so a purse rather than a bag is appropriate! My Gucci Soho Disco has also been doing double duty as my day and evening bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Aoifs said:


> On holidays so a purse rather than a bag is appropriate! My Gucci Soho Disco has also been doing double duty as my day and evening bag.
> 
> View attachment 3815530



Enjoy your holiday @Aoifs


----------



## redjellybean

It's my cute small Bayswate today. I bought on a trip to Copenhagen in 2009.


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> Looks superb on you!! (&I'm totallylol at your dishwater & tall/angle comments!)





Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag.



Thanks!  It's been a year since my last luxury bag purchase (I *know*, the struggle is real, folks.) so it's sometimes hard being on this forum and lusting after things I know I won't have.  At least, not for another year!  But it's such a great community that maybe I can find a way to stay and not endanger my bank account or my marriage.  LOL


----------



## BlueCherry

obscurity7 said:


> Thanks!  It's been a year since my last luxury bag purchase (I *know*, the struggle is real, folks.) so it's sometimes hard being on this forum and lusting after things I know I won't have.  At least, not for another year!  But it's such a great community that maybe I can find a way to stay and not endanger my bank account or my marriage.  LOL



I agree - when I go a few weeks without logging on the thought of buying anything doesn’t even occur to me and I get so excited at the pennies building up. Then I log on again....


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815062


Oooh, this is sooo pretty!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815062



@Sparkletastic my friend you're glinting in the sunshine  



luvlux64 said:


> Me & hubby are meeting a few couples for some end of summer drinks
> View attachment 3815237
> 
> With my black m/l flap lamb



Love  always a classic 



Aoifs said:


> On holidays so a purse rather than a bag is appropriate! My Gucci Soho Disco has also been doing double duty as my day and evening bag.
> 
> View attachment 3815530



Your red disco is gorgeous. Have a good holiday!



redjellybean said:


> It's my cute small Bayswate today. I bought on a trip to Copenhagen in 2009.



Love this tomato red


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I need some cheering up to deal with tough work deadlines tomorrow. So I think I'll pack and carry one of my favourite power bags.

Salvatore Ferragamo Fiamma in the colour New Iris


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I need some cheering up to deal with tough work deadlines tomorrow. So I think I'll pack and carry one of my favourite power bags.
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Fiamma in the colour New Iris


I love this gorgeous bag (am "eyeing" it if you know what I mean, lol)!  Good luck with work as we (me and Miss New Iris) cheer you on .


----------



## Molly0

Vintage lambskin bucket bag that almost melts in your hand.


----------



## ksuromax

YSL roady


----------



## minoxa33

Bottega Veneta Parachute this morning on the train...


----------



## Molly0

minoxa33 said:


> Bottega Veneta Parachute this morning on the train...
> 
> View attachment 3816449


Love that color!


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> YSL roady



I love the slouchy-ness.  It looks incredibly soft and comforting and somehow clean.  I adore white bags, and I'm in awe of anyone who can keep them looking that way.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3816387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage lambskin bucket bag that almost melts in your hand.


Yum Yum Yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> YSL roady


I love this gorgeous hobo -- this is the epitome of the perfect summer bag (and summer outfit ).


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry bayswater tote, oak.
As summer mornings fade into autumn.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry bayswater tote, oak.
> As summer mornings fade into autumn.
> View attachment 3816610


Wow! Beautiful leather and colour!


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3816684


Where have you been hiding this beautiful tote K?  Love that pebbly leather and gorgeous marine/indigo color!


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3816684


Blue bags make my heart flutter.


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> I love the slouchy-ness.  It looks incredibly soft and comforting and somehow clean.  I adore white bags, and I'm in awe of anyone who can keep them looking that way.





Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous hobo -- this is the epitome of the perfect summer bag (and summer outfit ).



Thank you heaps!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag (am "eyeing" it if you know what I mean, lol)!  Good luck with work as we (me and Miss New Iris) cheer you on .



Thank you dear @Iamminda
 I know exactly what you mean by "eyeing". You and @ksuromax want to pull a reverse Thelma & Louise on @Kendie26 and me because this week we have the blue bags.  Uh oh. I walked into this one 

Mr Dawn recently introduced me to the joy of gifs. I need to find an "attitude" gif... Hang on... I found one. This is how me and @Kendie26 would nonchalantly react 







You're very funny


----------



## BlueCherry

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry bayswater tote, oak.
> As summer mornings fade into autumn.
> View attachment 3816610



Weather is rubbish I agree but your bag is lovely 



Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3816684



Pleas post this lovely pic on the blue bags thread 



obscurity7 said:


> Blue bags make my heart flutter.



And me [emoji170]

[emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Weather is rubbish I agree but your bag is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Pleas post this lovely pic on the blue bags thread
> 
> 
> 
> And me [emoji170]
> 
> [emoji4]



Me three  I love blue. My dream dinner service is blue, my clothes are blue, some of my home decor is blue. I'm like that song "blue da ba dee..."(No? Just me?)


----------



## ksuromax

so many beauties.....


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Where have you been hiding this beautiful tote K?  Love that pebbly leather and gorgeous marine/indigo color!





obscurity7 said:


> Blue bags make my heart flutter.





Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you dear @Iamminda
> I know exactly what you mean by "eyeing". You and @ksuromax want to pull a reverse Thelma & Louise on @Kendie26 and me because this week we have the blue bags.  Uh oh. I walked into this one
> 
> Mr Dawn recently introduced me to the joy of gifs. I need to find an "attitude" gif... Hang on... I found one. This is how me and @Kendie26 would nonchalantly react
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very funny





BigCherry said:


> Weather is rubbish I agree but your bag is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> Pleas post this lovely pic on the blue bags thread
> 
> 
> 
> And me [emoji170]
> 
> [emoji4]


Thank you to all my dearest friends! This tote is INDESTRUCTIBLE. I am not easy at all on this bag (use in rain; put lots in it) & I swear it looks brand new (not to brag!)...it's just so darn well made~ Highly recommend her line for ease of use/quality/price point. You would like this color @Iamminda & yes BigCherry i will look for the blue bag thread.
Dying@ your latest shenanigans (above)Miss_Dawn ....priceless!


----------



## Iamminda

Sure I am willing to be Thelma if I get to date a young Brad Pitt .  LOVE the gif you picked so much!!! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you dear @Iamminda
> I know exactly what you mean by "eyeing". You and @ksuromax want to pull a reverse Thelma & Louise on @Kendie26 and me because this week we have the blue bags.  Uh oh. I walked into this one
> 
> Mr Dawn recently introduced me to the joy of gifs. I need to find an "attitude" gif... Hang on... I found one. This is how me and @Kendie26 would nonchalantly react
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very funny


----------



## KittieKelly

Saint Laurent


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you to all my dearest friends! This tote is INDESTRUCTIBLE. I am not easy at all on this bag (use in rain; put lots in it) & I swear it looks brand new (not to brag!)...it's just so darn well made~ Highly recommend her line for ease of use/quality/price point.


I'm checking out her site now, and wishing that more of the bags were in stock.  And thinking it might be worthwhile to email to find out if, say, that medium Georgia bucket in stunning marine could be found somewhere... 

I mean, I *do* need a blue bag.  Right?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Worked all day with my Max Mara Whitney Tote. Now I'm playing around in Home Goods.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Me three  I love blue. My dream dinner service is blue, my clothes are blue, some of my home decor is blue. I'm like that song "blue da ba dee..."(No? Just me?)



I think I just want to move in  at least your lovely self is more sunny than blue [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I thought we'd already decided I'm pitching a tent in my garden for a bag and makeup party, sweetie  happy to pick a tent in duck egg blue. With pastel coloured bunting.


----------



## babevivtan

obscurity7 said:


> Thanks!  It's been a year since my last luxury bag purchase (I *know*, the struggle is real, folks.) so it's sometimes hard being on this forum and lusting after things I know I won't have.  At least, not for another year!  But it's such a great community that maybe I can find a way to stay and not endanger my bank account or my marriage.  LOL



But but but how?


----------



## FunBagz

ksuromax said:


> I am 36, wore this blue baby a couple of days ago with a way age-inappropriate t-shirt... if someone does not like it, he/she may go to a far dark room, lock up and cry his/her heart out!
> Why should you care if people like it, or not?? You look very stylish, well coordinated outfit, enjoy what YOU like, given that it looks so darn great!!



EDDIE!


----------



## ksuromax

FunBagz said:


> EDDIE!


Be quick, or be dead!!!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## KittieKelly

Chanel - shearling & suede


----------



## Molly0

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3817870


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Molly0

A huge purple bag is really good for reminding one to "lighten up".   
She makes me smile!


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Oh look at you, all fabulous from head to toe.  (neck to toe?)  What's that red cuff I see peeking out from underneath your scarf?


----------



## obscurity7

babevivtan said:


> But but but how?


... how do I only buy one a year?  A lot of self-restraint and some amount of being sad.  But it does ensure that when I buy a bag, I love it, because I've had a full year to think about it.  It also means getting creative with what I have, which is why I changed out the strap on my Mulberry Delphie, and now it feels like a whole new bag!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Worked all day with my Max Mara Whitney Tote. Now I'm playing around in Home Goods.
> View attachment 3817129


You should post photos of this bag more often, it looks so elegant!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> You should post photos of this bag more often, it looks so elegant!


Thank you!  This was such a good purchase for me. It's the perfect work bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  This was such a good purchase for me. It's the perfect work bag.



I'm glad it's working out well!


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> Oh look at you, all fabulous from head to toe.  (neck to toe?)  What's that red cuff I see peeking out from underneath your scarf?


Thank you dearly  
TH watch with quilted leather strap


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Very unique & such pretty colors popping against your gorgeous white blouse



Thank you! I really love this oldie. I was attracted to the Rainbow swirl, you know like lots of different color of flowers in the garden I'm carrying her as long as the weather will allow me to lol Today, I'm thinking that she's ready to go hiding inside in her dustbag again. Fall is finally here. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815062



Another Miss Dior and in this color? OMG, I was soooo salivating the beautiful blue you posted on here. GORGEOUSNESS!



luvlux64 said:


> Me & hubby are meeting a few couples for some end of summer drinks
> View attachment 3815237
> 
> With my black m/l flap lamb



Great combo to meet friends for some drinks. Love the Valentino shoes, so sexy!



Miss_Dawn said:


> I need some cheering up to deal with tough work deadlines tomorrow. So I think I'll pack and carry one of my favourite power bags.
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Fiamma in the colour New Iris



Super beautiful bag. Since you posted Fiamma, I saw how great this bag is. I saw this in person a few days ago and all I can say is that;  I'm loving the style and the workmanship of Ferragamo is superb. 



ksuromax said:


> YSL roady



Oh the YSL Roady! That's a great bag AND a white bag is growing on me now.


----------



## roundandround

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry bayswater tote, oak.
> As summer mornings fade into autumn.
> View attachment 3816610



Love this bag esp. in this color. I'm slowly looking for a tote bag. I will have a look on this one,



Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3816684



WOW another beautiful tote! Is this an open bag or with a zipper.



babevivtan said:


> But but but how?



 Hey, I didn't see you for so long!


----------



## RayKay

Been carrying my Kate Spade Cedar Street Small Hayden since Tuesday as part of Never Wear Wednesday....will actually be sad to switch out of her later today for the weekend! Really glad now I gave her a good few days of wear first and did not just part with her as I had contemplated; she's a keeper!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Super beautiful bag. Since you posted Fiamma, I saw how great this bag is. I saw this in person a few days ago and all I can say is that;  I'm loving the style and the workmanship of Ferragamo is superb.



Thank you @roundandround. The quality of Ferragamo really is superb.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Carrying my Mark and Graham Lenox carryall for two days away! A thoughtful gift! Not something I would've picked for myself, but it's very nice and useful. The black circle is where I hid my initials.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Love this bag esp. in this color. I'm slowly looking for a tote bag. I will have a look on this one,
> 
> 
> 
> WOW another beautiful tote! Is this an open bag or with a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey woman...that Annabel Ingall navy tote is basically an open top with the thin strap the goes thru a loop on the front (hopefully you can set it in the pic to understand what i mean!)


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today I'm carrying this bag from Carolina Herrera


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)


There she is -- Ms Celine.   So so pretty especially in this color!  Since this bag causes a negative reaction from your DH, I will be more than happy to provide shelter for her in order to give your DH a break from her .  What do you say K?


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)


Aww I love luggage totes, those "faces" are so cute! But I know a few people that don't like them either...phooey on them! 
Luckily my hubby loves them, but he hates Gucci mules  
Your bag is adorable!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)



Trade him in


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)




It's beautiful and looks so elegant!


----------



## RayKay

@Kendie26 

I admit the "robot face" bothers me in colourblocked versions, but your Celine is lovely. I really like that colour. Oh well. What can you do? My dear hubby does not hate any of my bags, but I certainly have some clothes and shoes he is not fond of. 

It's nice to be in a relationship though where you can just each accept you are going to wear things the other would prefer be burned, and vice versa, and yet still go to sleep in the same bed touching toes or butts or whatever you fancy...LOL. After all, it is just all personal style


----------



## BlueCherry

My ex husband, who I’m still very close friends with, is my biggest bag ally. He positively adores my micro luggage bags like Kendies, they are his all time favourite. He shops with me occasionally when he needs things and gives positive encouragement about what I like then proceeds to inspect every minute detail of the bag at the till. He did say that my Céline trapeze bag is lovely albeit the shape of a watering can


----------



## babevivtan

roundandround said:


> Love this bag esp. in this color. I'm slowly looking for a tote bag. I will have a look on this one,
> 
> 
> 
> WOW another beautiful tote! Is this an open bag or with a zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I didn't see you for so long!



And you remember me as I do you! PM me, darling! I haven't been on much. Maybe reading, not posting. No more into nails!!!


----------



## babevivtan

obscurity7 said:


> ... how do I only buy one a year?  A lot of self-restraint and some amount of being sad.  But it does ensure that when I buy a bag, I love it, because I've had a full year to think about it.  It also means getting creative with what I have, which is why I changed out the strap on my Mulberry Delphie, and now it feels like a whole new bag!



I used to be able to afford one bag a year. But no longer so no ... and with the economy, I think even worse so in future.


----------



## the_comfortista

Any 'King of the Hill' fans out there? Ran some errands with this tote


----------



## Chiichan

sofia23 said:


> Any 'King of the Hill' fans out there? Ran some errands with this tote
> 
> View attachment 3819350



That is hilarious! King of the hill was one of the funniest shows out there imho. I want one of those totes [emoji23]


----------



## thu23

Been carrying my trusty speedy b 25 for the past month. It's so easy I haven't had the urge to change out of it.


----------



## the_comfortista

Chiichan said:


> That is hilarious! King of the hill was one of the funniest shows out there imho. I want one of those totes [emoji23]



You can buy it right here! http://store.pangeaprintingco.com/product/that-s-my-purse-i-don-t-know-you-tote


I grew up watching it and loved it too! The tote is totally apt for us handbag lovers!


----------



## PamK

sofia23 said:


> Any 'King of the Hill' fans out there? Ran some errands with this tote
> 
> View attachment 3819350



That is just hilarious! My Bobby's a good boy! Per Hank Hill, that is...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## girlfriday17

Pulled out my LV Cabas Mezzo this past weekend and fell in love all over again!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)


Gorgeous !! I'm not sure where all the negative opinions come from lol !!! All I see is classy, well constructed and beautiful  !!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies! Today I'm wearing this  taupe coloured handmade bag from MONTEPICAZA. It's a spanish brand. Very good quality and price.


----------



## ksuromax

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies! Today I'm wearing this  taupe coloured handmade bag from MONTEPICAZA. It's a spanish brand. Very good quality and price.
> 
> View attachment 3819618


Leather looks lush! And size is great, too!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

ksuromax said:


> Leather looks lush! And size is great, too!!



The leather is soft and resistant and what's more, the weight is light. I use it very much!

Here is MONTEPICAZA bag link, if anyone is interested:

http://montepicaza.com/web/coleccion-complementos-montepicaza.html


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> There she is -- Ms Celine.   So so pretty especially in this color!  Since this bag causes a negative reaction from your DH, I will be more than happy to provide shelter for her in order to give your DH a break from her .  What do you say K?





KittieKelly said:


> Aww I love luggage totes, those "faces" are so cute! But I know a few people that don't like them either...phooey on them!
> Luckily my hubby loves them, but he hates Gucci mules
> Your bag is adorable!!





BigCherry said:


> Trade him in





LucyMadrid said:


> It's beautiful and looks so elegant!





RayKay said:


> @Kendie26
> 
> I admit the "robot face" bothers me in colourblocked versions, but your Celine is lovely. I really like that colour. Oh well. What can you do? My dear hubby does not hate any of my bags, but I certainly have some clothes and shoes he is not fond of.
> 
> It's nice to be in a relationship though where you can just each accept you are going to wear things the other would prefer be burned, and vice versa, and yet still go to sleep in the same bed touching toes or butts or whatever you fancy...LOL. After all, it is just all personal style





BigCherry said:


> My ex husband, who I’m still very close friends with, is my biggest bag ally. He positively adores my micro luggage bags like Kendies, they are his all time favourite. He shops with me occasionally when he needs things and gives positive encouragement about what I like then proceeds to inspect every minute detail of the bag at the till. He did say that my Céline trapeze bag is lovely albeit the shape of a watering can





Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !! I'm not sure where all the negative opinions come from lol !!! All I see is classy, well constructed and beautiful  !!


Good morning lovelies!! I want you to know i literally read EVERY single one of your sweet & funny posts to my hubs. He did laugh & appreciate the support that goes on here (much as he struggles to truly get it!) Kindest THANKS to ALL of you...yes @Iamminda you can watch over this one in the event that hubby steals it away & tries to throw it in the garbage some day. @BigCherry i do sometimes "threaten" him w/ a trade in but he knows I'm teasing & never would (I'm a lucky gal) @RayKay ~totally cracked up laughing w/ your "touching toes or butts" commentThank you for that laught & smile you gave me. My heart is very heavy, as I know so many people are....with concern for FL. Continued prayers for all in TX & FL.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Having fun with my DD in her first post college "big girl" apartment.  

LV Lock Me II BB in Noir


----------



## obscurity7

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies! Today I'm wearing this  taupe coloured handmade bag from MONTEPICAZA. It's a spanish brand. Very good quality and price.
> 
> View attachment 3819618


Mental note to remember this name the next time I'm in Spain.  We've hit Andalucia and the whole of the north, but still have the center and west to see.   Spain so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Having fun with my DD in her first post college "big girl" apartment.
> 
> LV Lock Me II BB in Noir
> View attachment 3819686


This is so gorgeous!!!  What a nice apartment--good job DD!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying my yellow lamb Miss Dior on this beautiful, sunshiny Labor Day.
> View attachment 3815062


I am getting weaker at resisting the miss dior bag... so classic, pretty, functional and in such great colors! in yellow?? FABULOUS!


----------



## redjellybean

Gucci today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel at a perfume "espace" in London 
Last pictures at home with my loot.


----------



## jules 8

Nothing too fancy...my new ssh Le Pliage in Peacock


----------



## Shelby33

Jano by Anja Flint Morgan hobo


----------



## LucyMadrid

"VERSUS", VERSACE "small sister". This handbag has been worn for years and the only trouble is the white colour, a bit delicate. It must be cleaned from time to time, but it matches with any summer clothes. I like the clasp.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shelby33 said:


> Jano by Anja Flint Morgan hobo


You're really channeling that biker chic


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> You're really channeling that biker chic


Haha I know, and it's not on purpose, I just get what I like I guess! That bag is 10 years old too!


----------



## kiss_p

Chole Heloise hobo


----------



## Shelby33

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3820171
> 
> 
> Chole Heloise hobo


This is beautiful


----------



## kiss_p

Shelby33 said:


> This is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Amazona handbag from Loewe, a wellknown spanish brand now 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 included in the same holding as LV, I think. This model is 28 cm.


----------



## Vanana

Saturday means I can dress for fun  
Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub 
Detail photos of the goodies included


----------



## LucyMadrid

Amazona handbag from Loewe in golden suede. Former model with lock in 35 cm.


----------



## obscurity7

LucyMadrid said:


> Amazona handbag from Loewe, a wellknown spanish brand now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> included in the same holding as LV, I think. This model is 28 cm.





LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3820404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazona handbag from Loewe in golden suede. Former model with lock in 35 cm.


These are both lovely!  The suede always terrifies me, but I love the way it looks.  

My goal is to get an Amazona 28.  One day.  And probably pre-loved if I'm being honest.  Say, you aren't selling, are you?  (kidding)


----------



## LucyMadrid

obscurity7 said:


> These are both lovely!  The suede always terrifies me, but I love the way it looks.
> 
> My goal is to get an Amazona 28.  One day.  And probably pre-loved if I'm being honest.  Say, you aren't selling, are you?  (kidding)


No!!! I'm not selling it . Anyway, suede is very delicate, you should be careful. If you want it for everyday use, I recommend calfskin and 28 cm is a good size.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## lsschatt

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini


Love this!


----------



## lsschatt

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3820562


Gorgeous!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

I love Amazona Loewe. She is light to wear with great capacity. I use them for work and traveling. This is a deep red colour one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
model with lock, 35 cm.


----------



## Ludmilla

LucyMadrid said:


> I love Amazona Loewe. She is light to wear with great capacity. I use them for work and traveling. This is a deep red colour one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model with lock, 35 cm.


Do they have a shoulder strap or are they hand held only?
Gorgeous bags! This style is so practical.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ludmilla said:


> Do they have a shoulder strap or are they hand held only?
> Gorgeous bags! This style is so practical.


Depends on the model. The most modern ones, without lock and carrying a card holder, also include a shoulder strap.


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Luggage in dark taupe (micro size) out for early dinner w/ hubs. Sadly he HATES this bag but I absolutely LOVE it. I hear about how much he despises it whenever i bring her out!! I understand that this style isn't for everyone & people seem to have strong opinions on it like my hubby but hey, "viva la difference!" Prayers for FL (& TX)



I understand the feeling of Mr Kendie...we're on the same boat with this bag to be fairly honest. BUT as the saying goes: "We are all born equal and have every right to be different". I know, I own a bag that's also a big no to someone but that's  life. I know you can rock the boat on this one, so keep rocking with this Luggage! 



babevivtan said:


> And you remember me as I do you! PM me, darling! I haven't been on much. Maybe reading, not posting. No more into nails!!!



I know, that's why I was surprised seeing your post on here. Nail polish is still a big thing for me up to now. I don't post on the np sub-forum as I used to but I'm still into painting nails haha. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel at a perfume "espace" in London
> Last pictures at home with my loot.



Beautiful bag of course and a trip to get another perfume is everything I want to do too lol How do you find Gabrielle? I tested it and it's not for me. It only stays on my skin for an hour lol. There's something  in this that I like but that's it. 



Shelby33 said:


> Jano by Anja Flint Morgan hobo



That's a great and a practical looking bag. I love bags with different pockets that will house the keys, cellphone, etc. and no need to open the main compartment. 



LucyMadrid said:


> I love Amazona Loewe. She is light to wear with great capacity. I use them for work and traveling. This is a deep red colour one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model with lock, 35 cm.



Wow you have a number of Amazonas. These bags are beautiful.


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820400
> View attachment 3820401
> View attachment 3820402



Love this!


----------



## luvlux64

Out to lunch with the fam!


With my classic medium lamb flap


----------



## Ludmilla

LucyMadrid said:


> Depends on the model. The most modern ones, without lock and carrying a card holder, also include a shoulder strap.


Thank you!


----------



## Aoifs

Gucci Soho disco in Lisbon


----------



## Yuki85

lsschatt said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## obscurity7

Aoifs said:


> View attachment 3820645
> 
> 
> Gucci Soho disco in Lisbon


I did a double take when I saw this.  Lovely Disco in smashing red.  

And I was just in Lisbon a couple months ago, so immediately after thinking, "cute bag!" I was all, "wait... that looks REALLY familiar!"


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sooooo many gorgeous bags over the last couple of days.


LucyMadrid said:


> Amazona handbag from Loewe, a wellknown spanish brand now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> included in the same holding as LV, I think. This model is 28 cm.





LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3820404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazona handbag from Loewe in golden suede. Former model with lock in 35 cm.





LucyMadrid said:


> I love Amazona Loewe. She is light to wear with great capacity. I use them for work and traveling. This is a deep red colour one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model with lock, 35 cm.


Yum, yum, YUM!!  You are KILLING it with these bags! Whoop!!!  Stunning. They have catapulted onto my want list!  Do these hold their structure? These could be great bags for world or play. I love that they are a little under the radar but still luxe!


Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820400
> View attachment 3820401
> View attachment 3820402


I always love Chanel but your top is slaying.


Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3820562


Gorgeous. I neeeeeed a Bal. One day I'll take the plunge. 


Aoifs said:


> View attachment 3820645
> 
> 
> Gucci Soho disco in Lisbon


I soooo feel I missed the boat on getting this exact bag. I love it!


----------



## Chiichan

Still obsessed with my Pandora. It's been my weekend bag since day 1. Even more that my PM


----------



## Sparkletastic

Still shopping for the new house. Bed, bath and Beyond run today with my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb with shw.  I think this is my favorite bag. (For today at least. LOL!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820400
> View attachment 3820401
> View attachment 3820402



You look so stylish 



roundandround said:


> I understand the feeling of Mr Kendie...we're on the same boat with this bag to be fairly honest. BUT as the saying goes: "We are all born equal and have every right to be different". I know, I own a bag that's also a big no to someone but that's  life. I know you can rock the boat on this one, so keep rocking with this Luggage!
> 
> Beautiful bag of course and a trip to get another perfume is everything I want to do too lol How do you find Gabrielle? I tested it and it's not for me. It only stays on my skin for an hour lol. There's something  in this that I like but that's it.
> .



To be 100% honest @Kendie26 I don't like the silhouette either, but it looks much more elegant than usual in the monoblock grey. I will however vigorously help you resist Mr Kendie's attempts to dispose of it. You have a gang  

My perfume loving friend 
Thank you for the compliments 
I really like it. It doesn't last long but it settles really nicely on my skin. The uber-floral heart with the top note of blackcurrant just had me at hello. It reminds me of Dawn no. 3 which Mr Dawn made for me in Grasse  it doesn't last long but that doesn't matter for me because I spritz perfumes all day long to refresh myself at work 



Sparkletastic said:


> Still shopping for the new house. Bed, bath and Beyond run today with my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb with shw.  I think this is my favorite bag. (For today at least. LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820740



Love love love 
You have Miss Dior in all the primary colours. Next up, @Sparkletastic collects the secondary colours... I'm up for purple, green and orange reveals


----------



## roundandround

Warm and sunny weather today and my precious and well loved inexpensive workhorse bag today is this Jean Louis Fernandez denim and leather tote


Again sitting on MIL's chair today. I'm carrying her for 2 days in a row. She looked tired but  still can go for a couple of years. What I love in this bag is how durable, simple and easy to use. Denim and leather combo attracts me most. I will never part with this bag, love her to bits. She's worth posting


----------



## Scully Piper

From this weekend...
Coach Signature Madeline
Kate Spade Summerville Jenkins


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo many gorgeous bags over the last couple of days
> 
> 
> Yum, yum, YUM!!  You are KILLING it with these bags! Whoop!!!  Stunning. They have catapulted onto my want list!  Do these hold their structure? These could be great bags for world or play. I love that they are a little under the radar but still luxe!
> 
> I always love Chanel but your top is slaying.
> 
> Gorgeous. I neeeeeed a Bal. One day I'll take the plunge.
> I soooo feel I missed the boat on getting this exact bag. I love it!





Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo many gorgeous bags over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, yum, YUM!!  You are KILLING it with these bags! Whoop!!!  Stunning. They have catapulted onto my want list!  Do these hold their structure? These could be great bags for world or play. I love that they are a little under the radar but still luxe!
> 
> I always love Chanel but your top is slaying.
> 
> Gorgeous. I neeeeeed a Bal. One day I'll take the plunge.
> I soooo feel I missed the boat on getting this exact bag. I love it!


LOEWE uses first class leather. No problem with the structure. They are durable.


----------



## fendifemale

LucyMadrid said:


> I love Amazona Loewe. She is light to wear with great capacity. I use them for work and traveling. This is a deep red colour one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> model with lock, 35 cm.


This is gorgeous! ♡


----------



## LucyMadrid

Amazona Loewe  in suede with pink handles.


Sorry, I wasn't able to post the pic. don't know why

Well, it seems that my mobile phone is not working properly today. Anyway, this is a link where you can see the Amazona series with coloured handles. Mine is the pink one.  https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...K6zSB_MbPcZcnYBjTccCU9RSRmknDW6o75TQQ47hmBYJg

These bags with coloured handles, called "flúor",  were launched a few years ago, aimed to young people. (I'm not so young, by the way, but not so old and I like the bag).

As a curiosity, our queen Letizia is very keen on Amazona Loewe bags and she is said to have them in all colours. This brand is very appreciated in Spain and used by aristocracy and artists, and "normal people" like me, of course!.


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo many gorgeous bags over the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, yum, YUM!!  You are KILLING it with these bags! Whoop!!!  Stunning. They have catapulted onto my want list!  Do these hold their structure? These could be great bags for world or play. I love that they are a little under the radar but still luxe!
> 
> I always love Chanel but your top is slaying.
> 
> Gorgeous. I neeeeeed a Bal. One day I'll take the plunge.
> I soooo feel I missed the boat on getting this exact bag. I love it!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Been carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody since last Wednesday


----------



## LucyMadrid

Glttglam said:


> Been carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody since last Wednesday
> View attachment 3820987


Looks so elegant!


----------



## Mariapia

roundandround said:


> Warm and sunny weather today and my precious and well loved inexpensive workhorse bag today is this Jean Louis Fernandez denim and leather tote
> View attachment 3820748
> 
> Again sitting on MIL's chair today. I'm carrying her for 2 days in a row. She looked tired but  still can go for a couple of years. What I love in this bag is how durable, simple and easy to use. Denim and leather combo attracts me most. I will never part with this bag, love her to bits. She's worth posting


Jean-Louis Fernandez is a great brand. If you are interested in the brand, Jean-Louis Fernandez has changed its name into Berthille.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look so stylish
> 
> 
> 
> To be 100% honest @for me
> Love love love :heart:
> You have Miss Dior in all the primary colours. Next up, [USER=409623]@Sparkletastic collects the secondary colours... I'm up for purple, green and orange reveals [/USER]


[COLOR=rgb(0, 0, 0)]Thanks for the Miss Dior love! :amuse: I do love them so much! And I would snatch up any other brightly colored ones (in perfect / next to perfect condition) I see. The lamb holds the color so well![/COLOR]
[COLOR=#000000](I don't know why this is bolded. I can't get it to stop. Ugh!)[/COLOR]
[QUOTE="LucyMadrid, post: 31668735, member: 622326"]LOEWE uses first class leather. No problem with the structure. They are durable.[/QUOTE] Thanks!  I really like these bags. I think they'd be great for work.


----------



## BlueCherry

Using this little cutie today, the colour is really growing on me. I’m possibly too old for bag bugs but I think this needs a little decoration [emoji848]


----------



## LucyMadrid

This is  Loewe Amazon 75 taupe colour, the first model launched in 1975, which has been reissued. Her size is 29 cm. Pic in the next post


----------



## Dmurphy1

BigCherry said:


> Using this little cutie today, the colour is really growing on me. I’m possibly too old for bag bugs but I think this needs a little decoration [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3821239


Beautiful bag !! Go get that bag bag lol, too old ?? HA !!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Here is the  LoeweAmazon 75 bag in taupe colour.

View attachment 3821248


In this pic you can see the colour better


----------



## BlueCherry

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag !! Go get that bag bag lol, too old ?? HA !!!



eeeewww no, just looked and they're too expensive


----------



## Glttglam

LucyMadrid said:


> Looks so elegant!


Thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> Here is the  LoeweAmazon 75 bag in taupe colour.
> 
> View attachment 3821248
> 
> 
> In this pic you can see the colour better
> 
> View attachment 3821267


The bag is not stained, it's my shadow


----------



## LucyMadrid

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820400
> View attachment 3820401
> View attachment 3820402




You do look great in that outfit!


----------



## 6efox

Sparkletastic said:


> Yum, yum, YUM!!  You are KILLING it with these bags! Whoop!!!  Stunning. They have catapulted onto my want list!  Do these hold their structure? These could be great bags for world or play. I love that they are a little under the radar but still luxe!



Amazonas are soft but still have decent structure. I think they might slouch after some years of use but perfectly fine with a liner. I've made some comparisons with and without a samorga organiser in an older post on this thread - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-542

Hope the link works! Probably won't work from a phone app though.



LucyMadrid said:


> LOEWE uses first class leather. No problem with the structure. They are durable.



I agree 1000%!!!!!! I love love LOVE your collection.. especially the beautiful red! Soooo stunning!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

6efox said:


> Amazonas are soft but still have decent structure. I think they might slouch after some years of use but perfectly fine with a liner. I've made some comparisons with and without a samorga organiser in an older post on this thread - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-542
> 
> Hope the link works! Probably won't work from a phone app though.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 1000%!!!!!! I love love LOVE your collection.. especially the beautiful red! Soooo stunning!!


THANK YOU!!

You are right. An organiser may work, I haven't needed one for these bags so far, but I usually have one into my Speedy.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Using this little cutie today, the colour is really growing on me. I’m possibly too old for bag bugs but I think this needs a little decoration [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3821239


Personally, i think she's dreamy, sexy, classy as is & without a bug!! But that's just boring old me! You know I LOVE this color BIGTIME. Love it!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> Here is the  LoeweAmazon 75 bag in taupe colour.
> 
> View attachment 3821248
> 
> 
> In this pic you can see the colour better
> 
> View attachment 3821267


You sure do have some AMAZING Loewe bags....i loved your red (or bright pink?) one recently....this one is TDF beautiful!


----------



## aundria17

Rebecca minkoff light  pink  Regan bag


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> You sure do have some AMAZING Loewe bags....i loved your red (or bright pink?) one recently....this one is TDF beautiful!



It's deep red. The colour looks a bit different in the pic. Maybe for flash effect


----------



## Vanana

LucyMadrid said:


> You do look great in that outfit!


Thank you  we should totally do a "gag reel" version of the millions of wacky photos that looked funny/awkward that we did not post each time


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Using this little cutie today, the colour is really growing on me. I’m possibly too old for bag bugs but I think this needs a little decoration [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3821239


A macaroon!
I have 2 of the Laduree bag charms now


----------



## PamK

World Tour Speedy - maiden voyage!


----------



## KittieKelly

J.W Anderson - shearling suede pierce bag
Prada - shearling bag strap


----------



## Dmurphy1

PamK said:


> World Tour Speedy - maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821608


Love the World Tour collection !! Enjoy this beauty  !!!!


----------



## PamK

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the World Tour collection !! Enjoy this beauty  !!!!



Thank you so much!! [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> eeeewww no, just looked and they're too expensive


LOL! The bag bugs are super cute. But I blanched when I saw the prices too. 


6efox said:


> Amazonas are soft but still have decent structure. I think they might slouch after some years of use but perfectly fine with a liner. I've made some comparisons with and without a samorga organiser in an older post on this thread - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-542
> 
> Hope the link works! Probably won't work from a phone app though.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 1000%!!!!!! I love love LOVE your collection.. especially the beautiful red! Soooo stunning!!


Great post! Definitely helpful for me in thinking about this bag. 


Vanana said:


> Thank you  we should totally do a "gag reel" version of the millions of wacky photos that looked funny/awkward that we did not post each time


LOL! I've thought about this a million times when I do selfies!  A gag real would be hilarious. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> A macaroon!
> I have 2 of the Laduree bag charms now


 That's a perfect suggestion for that bag!


----------



## PamK

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3821640
> View attachment 3821641
> View attachment 3821642
> 
> 
> J.W Anderson - shearling suede pierce bag
> Prada - shearling bag strap



Absolutely amazing! They look perfect together! [emoji177]


----------



## LucyMadrid

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3821640
> View attachment 3821641
> View attachment 3821642
> 
> 
> J.W Anderson - shearling suede pierce bag
> Prada - shearling bag strap


So special and funny!


----------



## LucyMadrid

This is my Loewe "Flamenco" model in coral colour, medium size. I like the very smooth leather.


----------



## LucyMadrid

PamK said:


> World Tour Speedy - maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821608


So beautiful!


----------



## KittieKelly

PamK said:


> Absolutely amazing! They look perfect together! [emoji177]



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.  
I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity. 
I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab 
@Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG 

Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )


----------



## Iamminda

Not silly at all -- I love this happy post!  I bet you look fabulous indeed.  I would be squealing too if I ever get a CC.  Please feel free to post away 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.
> I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity.
> I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab
> @Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it? 




	

		
			
		

		
	
The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.
> I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity.
> I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab
> @Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )



GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.



Of course I recognise it! I suposse you visited the museum, well known not only for the contents, but for the building itself, designed by Rafael Moneo, a famous spanish architect, who was also working as a professor in.U.S.A.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.


Wow, two spectacular sights -- the garden and your Bbag!  Sounds like you are on a wonderful holiday -- enjoy!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Not silly at all -- I love this happy post!  I bet you look fabulous indeed.  I would be squealing too if I ever get a CC.  Please feel free to post away


You're the sweetest 



LucyMadrid said:


> GOOD FOR YOU!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.



Beautiful! Have a great vacation.
You must be feeling as fabulous as your avatar  (love your avatar)


----------



## Aoifs

obscurity7 said:


> I did a double take when I saw this.  Lovely Disco in smashing red.
> 
> And I was just in Lisbon a couple months ago, so immediately after thinking, "cute bag!" I was all, "wait... that looks REALLY familiar!"



[emoji3] it's been the perfect all rounder for a city break!


I soooo feel I missed the boat on getting this exact bag. I love it![/QUOTE]

You didn't if you still want it? It's on the Gucci website. I find it's the perfect size for a cross body and the leather is amazing.

View attachment 3821990


Here she is on a rooftop bar for hubby's birthday!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.


OMG woman i am sooooo jealous, but happy for you being there....how AWESOME!!! Thanks for these wonderful pics...have the best time ever!!! And you KNOW i love your black Bal!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.
> I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity.
> I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab
> @Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )


Haha good for you girlfriend!  I will live vicariously through you & your great hair days....something i will NEVER experience!!!


----------



## Kendie26

I usually always grab a Balenciaga when I'm in sweatpants...Pearly Bronze Limited Edition First


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> It's deep red. The colour looks a bit different in the pic. Maybe for flash effect


It's gorgeous & wow, i think you must be crowned our Loewe Queen!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I usually always grab a Balenciaga when I'm in sweatpants...Pearly Bronze Limited Edition First


I love this one K!  I will take either this one or the CC drawstring (see I am easy going, lol).


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this one K!  I will take either this one or the CC drawstring (see I am easy going, lol).


You are a fabulous negotiator babe!! I'm glad i now have a "back up" for you since my mix up debacle with the cc drawstring between you & @ksuromax


----------



## bagloverny

Mama's got a new bag! Finally getting to post my beautiful Chanel 225 Navy Reissue!! Love it so much!


----------



## PamK

LucyMadrid said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you, LucyMadrid! [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

bagloverny said:


> Mama's got a new bag! Finally getting to post my beautiful Chanel 225 Navy Reissue!! Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3822116
> View attachment 3822117
> View attachment 3822118


 So pretty! I love the navy. What colors in your wardrobe will you pair this with?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Miss_Dawn said:


> Beautiful! Have a great vacation.
> You must be feeling as fabulous as your avatar  (love your avatar)


Thank you, I love Patsy and Eddie too, but no, more like this


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LucyMadrid said:


> Of course I recognise it! I suposse you visited the museum, well known not only for the contents, but for the building itself, designed by Rafael Moneo, a famous spanish architect, who was also working as a professor in.U.S.A.


We were only there for a couple of hours so just saw some parts of this grand historical site. It was almost 40°C (around 104 Fahrenheit?) outside so it was pretty unbearable. I would like to go back sometime when the weather is cooler.

By the way, Madrid is a gorgeous gorgeous city  It amuses both the little minions of the family- the beautiful Retiro park- and me- so much classic architecture and so many shopping possibilities


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Mama's got a new bag! Finally getting to post my beautiful Chanel 225 Navy Reissue!! Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3822116
> View attachment 3822117
> View attachment 3822118


Yee-Haw!! "Mama" did REAL well w/ this baby!!! Congrats again dear


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Personally, i think she's dreamy, sexy, classy as is & without a bug!! But that's just boring old me! You know I LOVE this color BIGTIME. Love it!!!!



Thank you Kendie, you may be right, it looks better IRL unadorned than it does in photos 



Miss_Dawn said:


> A macaroon!
> I have 2 of the Laduree bag charms now



Miss Dawn are you secretly offering me your spare Laduree?? 



Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! The bag bugs are super cute. But I blanched when I saw the prices too.



Yes they are cute but not £500-£600 cute,  - agreed 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.
> I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity.
> I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab
> @Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )



Miss Dawn, there is nothing more fun than being immature but we've all been there with our bags. Card cases are the bomb aren't they. I bet you looked fabulous and don't get me started on bad hair days, this is a new and recent phenomenon for me but would be TMI 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.



Perfectly stunning bag and photo's - I've always loved Spain, especially the old parts 



Kendie26 said:


> I usually always grab a Balenciaga when I'm in sweatpants...Pearly Bronze Limited Edition First



You never fail to pull a random surprise bag out of the hat and as always a total beauty 



bagloverny said:


> Mama's got a new bag! Finally getting to post my beautiful Chanel 225 Navy Reissue!! Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 3822116
> View attachment 3822117
> View attachment 3822118



Bagloverny you have the most exquisite taste in bags; I have a secret passion for the reissue and this is super classy 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, I love Patsy and Eddie too, but no, more like this
> View attachment 3822261



This post cracked me up - as one of 11 children it resonated somewhat


----------



## Cookiefiend

Still carrying the AllSaints Kita (love it!) and I've added a cute lil furry charm to her. [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



It caught my eye at Nordies and I had to have it!


----------



## ern2965

Just switched out for fall; today I've got a Kate Spade New York Macdougal Alley Stevie Bag in gold. When I bought from TRR, it was described as yellow, pictures showed AS yellow, bright yellow, but when it arrived, its gold. I was NOT happy initially as I had been looking for a bright yellow bag forever. But it all worked out; kept it, and sold my Dooney zip zip in mustard.

But I love the style, and the color is nice, even though it wasn't what I thought. And being final sale, its mine. I also just switched out my wallet; to the Dooney continental clutch in dandelion patent.


----------



## bagloverny

Thank you so much! I love navy and gold and  plan to wear it with all colors and treat it as a neutral! Esp in the smaller size, I think it looks lovely with both casual and dressier outfits


----------



## LucyMadrid

Loewe new iconic Puzzle, medium size in navy blue with white logo


----------



## roundandround

Mariapia said:


> Jean-Louis Fernandez is a great brand. If you are interested in the brand, Jean-Louis Fernandez has changed its name into Berthille.



Thank you very much @*Mariapia **I* googled the brand a couple of times in the past because I really like the quality of this bag. The leather and the denim are both very high quality. This was a preloved bag but in very good condition. I bought this  in France and it was just love at first sight, and of course for the price of 7,50€ I was a fool to let it pass. I'm always proud when I"m carrying this bag really, because  I love it and esp. for the bargain price. 

I immediately googled the name...this style is still made but in all leather. I will surely look for this brand when we come to France and I hope I can find a bag that I fell in love with. It's actually a hobby of mine to look for small artisan stores for things which are  not mass produced. 




Miss_Dawn said:


> Ladies, I don't have a picture for you today, but when I say I'm carrying my Chanel to work today, you'll see it from a few days ago. I only have 1 Chanel and it's my m/l caviar flap with ghw and I'm doing a little squeal inside all day, toting it around.
> I don't even care if that makes me sound about 10 in my level of maturity.
> I've never taken it to work before. I could never make things fit, but a double sided card case did the trick. I combined it with Prada peep toe heels and just felt fab
> @Kendie26 please don't hate me, I swear I have better hair days when I carry my HG
> 
> Anyways, sorry for the rave. I just like having a place where I can say silly things about handbags and not be judged (much )



"Tall and sexy, she's walking just like a samba" teheee the Ipanema woman. I don't own a Chanel so don't say "I only have 1  Squeal My Lady Miss_Dawn and I'm squealing with you...just from afar



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Classic Bal on a "Roman" holiday. I know many here like gardens, Kendie and Iamminda come to mind , and this was _some_ garden  I think LucyMadrid may recognise it?
> View attachment 3821870
> 
> View attachment 3821871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics were taken at he Archaeological Ensemble of Mérida, one of the largest and most extensive archaeological sites in Spain and a UNESCO World Heritage Site since 1993. My old iPhone does not do this  magnificent place justice.



Gorgeous bag! What a great sight! I never thought of Merida's beautiful sites. Put this in my travel bucket list. Thanks for sharing.



Kendie26 said:


> I usually always grab a Balenciaga when I'm in sweatpants...Pearly Bronze Limited Edition First



Even in sweatpants, you still look fabulous! You can never go wrong with a Bal bag


----------



## Shelbyrana

I have been carrying this!





I love it. Perfect size for what I carry around


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BigCherry said:


> ...This post cracked me up - as one of 11 children it resonated somewhat


Eleven children! I my reproductive organs just fainted  I don't have eleven but sometimes it sure feels and looks like it


----------



## lvchanellvr

LV Favorit MM


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this one K!  I will take either this one or the CC drawstring (see I am easy going, lol).





Kendie26 said:


> You are a fabulous negotiator babe!! I'm glad i now have a "back up" for you since my mix up debacle with the cc drawstring between you & @ksuromax



Absolutely delighted for dear @Iamminda
But Kendie, what about meeeee?! 
Just kidding, sweetie. I love this colour on you. It looks chic even with leisurewear


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Haha good for you girlfriend!  I will live vicariously through you & your great hair days....something i will NEVER experience!!!



Shine spray is the way forward, Kendie!
Thank you my dear friend 



BigCherry said:


> Miss Dawn are you secretly offering me your spare Laduree??
> 
> Miss Dawn, there is nothing more fun than being immature but we've all been there with our bags. Card cases are the bomb aren't they. I bet you looked fabulous and don't get me started on bad hair days, this is a new and recent phenomenon for me but would be TMI



For you, yes, I share  

Thank you  What is TPF for but to be immature about our bags? 



roundandround said:


> "Tall and sexy, she's walking just like a samba" teheee the Ipanema woman. I don't own a Chanel so don't say "I only have 1  Squeal My Lady Miss_Dawn and I'm squealing with you...just from afar



Thank you, thank you. Let's have a song and dance together about it. You can wear your red stilettos with Ms Coquelicot, and I'll carry my flap with Prada stilettos. It will be a fabulous squeal


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Absolutely delighted for dear @Iamminda
> But Kendie, what about meeeee?!
> Just kidding, sweetie. I love this colour on you. It looks chic even with leisurewear


Thanks, I am also delighted!  Kendie is so kind and chic


----------



## Miss_Dawn

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, I love Patsy and Eddie too, but no, more like this
> View attachment 3822261


Hahahaha
My sympathy


----------



## KittieKelly

Roberto Cavalli - pony hair & leather shoulder bag


----------



## Kendie26

Kisses to @Iamminda  and @Miss_Dawn for making me smile above!
T'was a "double C" day w/ my beloved Celine Luggage (souris color)& chanel yellow lambskin chevron card holder.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Kisses to @Iamminda  and @Miss_Dawn for making me smile above!
> T'was a "double C" day w/ my beloved Celine Luggage (souris color)& chanel yellow lambskin chevron card holder.


Hi K!  That yellow looks fantastic against the souris!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Kisses to @Iamminda  and @Miss_Dawn for making me smile above!
> T'was a "double C" day w/ my beloved Celine Luggage (souris color)& chanel yellow lambskin chevron card holder.



Twinsies on the bag and the card holder [emoji170]

Girl you have impeccable taste


----------



## Sparkletastic

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3823606
> View attachment 3823607
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli - pony hair & leather shoulder bag


Killer bag!  And RC quality is wonderful!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sparkletastic said:


> Killer bag!  And RC quality is wonderful!


Thank you 
I had it tucked away and forgot all about it! It's been about a year since i've seen it


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm trying to get as much wear as possible out of my colorful babies before fall weather breaks.  So, today I'm in my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan lambskin w/shw. She and I are waiting while my friend gets some watches repaired at the mall.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you  *What is TPF for but to be immature about our bags? *
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you. Let's have a song and dance together about it. You can wear your red stilettos with Ms Coquelicot, and I'll carry my flap with Prada stilettos. It will be a fabulous squeal


YES!  This!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> YES!  This!



Just for your enthusiasm you can join the grand squeal  Conditional on carrying your fabulous sunny Miss Dior


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji847][emoji847] my newest love!


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my SDJ Toy today:


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Kisses to @Iamminda  and @Miss_Dawn for making me smile above!
> T'was a "double C" day w/ my beloved Celine Luggage (souris color)& chanel yellow lambskin chevron card holder.


 your Celine is chewing your cute CC, watch out!!!!  
(just kidding you )


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta and sneakers


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm trying to get as much wear as possible out of my colorful babies before fall weather breaks.  So, today I'm in my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan lambskin w/shw. She and I are waiting while my friend gets some watches repaired at the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823705


You have an absolutely AMAZING Dior collection of colors girl!!! I'm not in Dior threads but might have to have a peak over there to see if you have a family pic-?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Hi K!  That yellow looks fantastic against the souris!





BigCherry said:


> Twinsies on the bag and the card holder [emoji170]
> 
> Girl you have impeccable taste





ksuromax said:


> your Celine is chewing your cute CC, watch out!!!!
> (just kidding you )


Thanks @Iamminda  dearest....i like yellow in sweet smaller doses like that 
You're the sweetest @BigCherry , thank you....it's an honor to be twinsies w/ you on souris Mini....it has to be 1 of Celine's most classic ever in that color...i didn't know you also had same cardholder though...are you sure we aren't twins separated at birth?!
Now THAT is very funny @ksuromax  ....thanks so much for the laugh to start my day! You look so pretty in your OOTD


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 3823947


These 2 colors together totally sing to me! Love this pic & your bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Just for your enthusiasm you can join the grand squeal  Conditional on carrying your fabulous sunny Miss Dior


Yay! Glad to join the grand squeal!!


nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3823771
> 
> 
> [emoji847][emoji847] my newest love!


Pretty!


Kendie26 said:


> You have an absolutely AMAZING Dior collection of colors girl!!! I'm not in Dior threads but might have to have a peak over there to see if you have a family pic-?


Thanks! No family pic. I need to do that for my Chanel, Dior (and maybe Prada) bags.


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm trying to get as much wear as possible out of my colorful babies before fall weather breaks.  So, today I'm in my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan lambskin w/shw. She and I are waiting while my friend gets some watches repaired at the mall.  [ATTACH=full]3823705[/ATTACH]


Oh my gosh oh my gosh awesome blue!!!!'n (loosing my mind over here)


----------



## BlueCherry

Kohl Cabas at a Clients office who clearly do not like filing


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> @BigCherry , thank you....it's an honor to be twinsies w/ you on souris Mini....it has to be 1 of Celine's most classic ever in that color...i didn't know you also had same cardholder though...are you sure we aren't twins separated at birth?!
> Now THAT is very funny



@Kendie26 as it happens we are going to be even more twinsies next month. My SA has tracked down a certain bag for me and it’s starting it’s long journey to him from the Middle East...

Took some time but I love souris now, just needed to adapt my wardrobe to do it justice and yes I have a thing about cardholders, especially CC chevron [emoji173]️


----------



## LucyMadrid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Eleven children! I my reproductive organs just fainted  I don't have eleven but sometimes it sure feels and looks like it


Sixteen, my gradma had. Not kidding, it's true!!! I have no children. Grandma filled up the family.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LucyMadrid said:


> Sixteen, my gradma had. Not kidding, it's true!!! I have no children. Grandma filled up the family.


I'm trying to come up with a reply but I'm a bit speechless at the moment  Your grandma was a Superwoman!


----------



## luvlux64

This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday
> View attachment 3824125


----------



## BlueCherry

LucyMadrid said:


> Sixteen, my gradma had. Not kidding, it's true!!! I have no children. Grandma filled up the family.



Good Lord [emoji23][emoji23] I have also about 35 nephews and nieces and over 200 cousins. 

Like yourself I haven’t any children, suppose it’s why I’m able to afford a few bags here and there...


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Shine spray is the way forward, Kendie!
> Thank you my dear friend
> 
> 
> 
> For you, yes, I share
> 
> Thank you  What is TPF for but to be immature about our bags?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you. Let's have a song and dance together about it. You can wear your red stilettos with Ms Coquelicot, and I'll carry my flap with Prada stilettos. It will be a fabulous squeal



Thank you! LOL I don't own a red stilletto but I can come up with something in red with lower arches  Good you know that song, I really like it. 



Kendie26 said:


> Kisses to @Iamminda  and @Miss_Dawn for making me smile above!
> T'was a "double C" day w/ my beloved Celine Luggage (souris color)& chanel yellow lambskin chevron card holder.



OMG *@Kendie* the colour souris and yellow together looks amazing! What a great arm candy-Kendie and card holder



Sparkletastic said:


> I'm trying to get as much wear as possible out of my colorful babies before fall weather breaks.  So, today I'm in my Miss Dior Sliding Chain in blu persan lambskin w/shw. She and I are waiting while my friend gets some watches repaired at the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823705



Always drooling when I see your Diors....esp. this one. So beautiful 



leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 3823947



The SDJ is so cute, lovely color as well.



ksuromax said:


> BV large Veneta and sneakers



What a great bag! The color is TDF


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Good Lord [emoji23][emoji23] I have also about 35 nephews and nieces and over 200 cousins.
> 
> Like yourself I haven’t any children, suppose it’s why I’m able to afford a few bags here and there...


OMG! I am an only child born of two only children. Parents and grandparents were / are Catholic and all parties claimed they wanted more kids. Go figure! 

Family gatherings are a little quiet in my neck of the woods.  So I tend to adopt (draft, kidnap...LOL! ) friends as family.


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday
> View attachment 3824125


Great bag but I really like and need your shirt!


----------



## roundandround

Coming home from the rain today



You can see I love reds lol


----------



## LucyMadrid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm trying to come up with a reply but I'm a bit speechless at the moment  Your grandma was a Superwoman!


And she died over ninety.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

luvlux64 said:


> This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday
> View attachment 3824125


i just love this color.. do you know it's official name? it's such a great color for this size and style, it looks fabulous


----------



## leechiyong

Been too long since I carried this one.    Autumn means fall colors even if it's still 100 degrees outside.


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag but I really like and need your shirt!


Lol . Thanks, I got it from Etsy. It's just a really fun shirt & perfect for us who love bags!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just love this color.. do you know it's official name? it's such a great color for this size and style, it looks fabulous


Hi there, thank you & yes, it's called Bleu Zanzibar. It's this years new color. I love it too. It's a great pop of color to any outfit 

@BigCherry , thanks! Everyone has the same reaction when they saw my shirt


----------



## Chiichan

I brought my Milla today.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I am an only child born of two only children. Parents and grandparents were / are Catholic and all parties claimed they wanted more kids. Go figure!
> 
> Family gatherings are a little quiet in my neck of the woods.  So I tend to adopt (draft, kidnap...LOL! ) friends as family.



 my parents are Irish Catholic and the ongoing joke was "did they not have a TV?"



roundandround said:


> Coming home from the rain today
> 
> View attachment 3824190
> 
> You can see I love reds lol



Its gorgeous in red 



leechiyong said:


> Been too long since I carried this one.    Autumn means fall colors even if it's still 100 degrees outside.
> View attachment 3824259



Is that RK40 or a baby one, I so wanted one of those and by the time I was ready to buy it they closed shop. I adore orange bags


----------



## leechiyong

BigCherry said:


> Is that RK40 or a baby one, I so wanted one of those and by the time I was ready to buy it they closed shop. I adore orange bags


It's the smaller version.  It's a truly gorgeous bag.  I paid full price and even with everything, it's worth every penny.  The leather is so soft, the color rich, and the lining is gorgeous.  I wish I'd been able to get the fuchsia as well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

leechiyong said:


> Been too long since I carried this one.    Autumn means fall colors even if it's still 100 degrees outside.
> View attachment 3824259


Gorgeous orange bag! What brand is this? 


Chiichan said:


> I brought my Milla today.
> 
> View attachment 3824276


I continue to live the Milla. She looks great with the twillies


BigCherry said:


> my parents are Irish Catholic and the ongoing joke was "did they not have a TV?"
> 
> 
> 
> Its gorgeous in red
> 
> 
> 
> Is that RK40 or a baby one, I so wanted one of those and by the time I was ready to buy it they closed shop. I adore orange bags


ROFL on the TV comment!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Moving time for me. With the moving team at the storage facility. WOW! I've missed having my things this past year. 

My handy dandy Fendi By The Way is such a great functional bag as I do the hard work of sitting and pointing.


----------



## obscurity7

Sparkletastic said:


> Moving time for me. With the moving team at the storage facility. WOW! I've missed having my things this past year.
> 
> My handy dandy Fendi By The Way is such a great functional bag as I do the hard work of sitting and pointing.


Love that bag.  It's on my list, but other things keep getting in the way of it.

Don't wear out that pointing finger!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous orange bag! What brand is this?


Thank you!  It's from the now-defunct Reed Krakoff line.


----------



## Sparkletastic

obscurity7 said:


> Love that bag.  It's on my list, but other things keep getting in the way of it.
> 
> Don't wear out that pointing finger!


I'll try not to wear it out. But it's earning a manicure when I get to my new city. LOL!

And you'll LOVE this bag if you take he plunge. It's one of my most functional and easiest to style bags.


leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's from the now-defunct Reed Krakoff line.


Aww!  I loved his bags. I still don't know why his line wasn't more successful. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Chiichan

Sparkletastic said:


> Moving time for me. With the moving team at the storage facility. WOW! I've missed having my things this past year.
> 
> My handy dandy Fendi By The Way is such a great functional bag as I do the hard work of sitting and pointing.



I love it in black! Sometimes I get overwhelmed by all the embellishments on the Fendi bags lately. This so so beautiful and classic


----------



## BlueCherry

leechiyong said:


> It's the smaller version.  It's a truly gorgeous bag.  I paid full price and even with everything, it's worth every penny.  The leather is so soft, the color rich, and the lining is gorgeous.  I wish I'd been able to get the fuchsia as well.



I agree, it was well worth every penny. Here’s hoping you manage to find the fuschia NWT on eBay or somewhere


----------



## MrsHinzo

Love my Noe BB.


----------



## ThePcollector

wearing my burberry today  absolutely love this purse !


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3824111
> 
> 
> Kohl Cabas at a Clients office who clearly do not like filing


My beloved Celine compadre in crime (you!)


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday
> View attachment 3824125


AWESOME shirt/quote & that blue is everything!!!!!! GET SOME SLEEP GIRL!!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Been too long since I carried this one.    Autumn means fall colors even if it's still 100 degrees outside.
> View attachment 3824259


FABULOUS!! I'm starting to obsess over orange lately....LOVE this!
@roundandround ...you are our RED Queen!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Bianca


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 as it happens we are going to be even more twinsies next month. My SA has tracked down a certain bag for me and it’s starting it’s long journey to him from the Middle East...]️



Cherry, stay strong, you're trying to reduce your collection to 10, not buying more stuff! 

<devious thinking> Actually, if you buy more stuff, I can live vicariously. And maybe get my accomplices in crime @Kendie26 @Iamminda or @ksuromax to distract you while I steal it 

On second thoughts, who am I to deny you your wish. Go on, then


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, stay strong, you're trying to reduce your collection to 10, not buying more stuff!
> 
> <devious thinking> Actually, if you buy more stuff, I can live vicariously. And maybe get my accomplices in crime @Kendie26 @Iamminda or @ksuromax to distract you while I steal it
> 
> On second thoughts, who am I to deny you your wish. Go on, then


Happy and ready to help .  Sure we can distract BC while you "borrow" one of her beauties.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, stay strong, you're trying to reduce your collection to 10, not buying more stuff!
> 
> <devious thinking> Actually, if you buy more stuff, I can live vicariously. And maybe get my accomplices in crime @Kendie26 @Iamminda or @ksuromax to distract you while I steal it
> 
> On second thoughts, who am I to deny you your wish. Go on, then



   Miss Dawn you’re so funny albeit a conspiratorial thief ... I shall keep my new bag very well hidden as I think it will have something about it you will love [emoji170]

Did I say 10, gosh maybe I meant to say just 10 Céline bags  

I probably won’t make 10 but I’ll definitely do 15 and no more, and I am still donating and selling  but if you’re telling me to keep buying what can I do...


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Happy and ready to help .  Sure we can distract BC while you "borrow" one of her beauties.



Oh no  I’m outnumbered


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Oh no  I’m outnumbered


Yes, please keep buying so we will have more beautiful inventory to "borrow" from


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy and ready to help .  Sure we can distract BC while you "borrow" one of her beauties.





BigCherry said:


> Miss Dawn you’re so funny albeit a conspiratorial thief ... I shall keep my new bag very well hidden as I think it will have something about it you will love [emoji170]
> 
> Did I say 10, gosh maybe I meant to say just 10 Céline bags
> 
> I probably won’t make 10 but I’ll definitely do 15 and no more, and I am still donating and selling  but if you’re telling me to keep buying what can I do...





BigCherry said:


> Oh no  I’m outnumbered





Iamminda said:


> Yes, please keep buying so we will have more beautiful inventory to "borrow" from



@Iamminda my friend I like you so much 
@BigCherry it's the blue box  gorgeous, congrats, and get thee away from me I shall definitely steal it now 

Ps. I meant of course "borrow"  for an indefinite possibly perpetual period


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Yes, please keep buying so we will have more beautiful inventory to "borrow" from



I shall have to sell a kidney at this rate 



Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda my friend I like you so much
> @BigCherry it's the blue box  gorgeous, congrats, and get thee away from me I shall definitely steal it now
> 
> Ps. I meant of course "borrow"  for an indefinite possibly perpetual period



Sorry to disappoint but it’s not a blue box   you will have to steal Kendies


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703



I love your bags. I don't know if it's the color of your seats but the colors on your bags always pop out at me!


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> I love your bags. I don't know if it's the color of your seats but the colors on your bags always pop out at me!


Thank you! I do use a lot of colorful bags. [emoji56] 
I think the beige seat does help the color pop. [emoji6]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3810607
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton - velvet monogram
> Fendi - teen witch bag charm



Where did you get the Fendi bag charm? I haven't seen it in those colors!

[emoji173]️ that LV too!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703


You know I LOVE this bag (and drool a little when I see it ).  Just gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> You know I LOVE this bag (and drool a little when I see it ).  Just gorgeous!


Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chiichan said:


> I love it in black! Sometimes I get overwhelmed by all the embellishments on the Fendi bags lately. This so so beautiful and classic


Thanks for the compliment on my baby. 

And, yes! I feel the same way about the embellishments. Sometimes they are very pretty. But for this bag I just didn't want a jeweled tail or bedazzled strap. Classic was perfect. 


carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703


Stunning green!


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703



Love the color


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this thread is so versatile 
Bal small City


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> this thread is so versatile
> Bal small City


OOOH! Love this bag so much. I neeeeeed one.

Does this come in goatskin?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pollie-Jean said:


> this thread is so versatile
> Bal small City


what a great color for this mini city. what's the color name, if you know?


----------



## magdalinka

Loving all the colors on here. With me today is this small Bottega Veneta pillow. Perfect for everyday.


----------



## aundria17

Loewe hammock bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3825373
> 
> Loewe hammock bag


What a great shape


----------



## BlueCherry

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3825373
> 
> Loewe hammock bag



Ooh I really like this


----------



## obscurity7

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3825373
> 
> Loewe hammock bag


I love almost every Loewe bag, and it's criminal that I don't own one. This one is just amazing and luscious in that light.


----------



## obscurity7

My new Anya tote accompanied me to Arlington to a happy hour with old colleagues who I miss entirely too much. Nothing like drinking with a bunch of archeologists. They seriously have THE BEST stories!


----------



## aundria17

obscurity7 said:


> I love almost every Loewe bag, and it's criminal that I don't own one. This one is just amazing and luscious in that light.





BigCherry said:


> Ooh I really like this





Sparkletastic said:


> What a great shape


Thank you !!!


----------



## valgal3x

Oldie but goodie.. I can never get enough of the totes


----------



## Chiichan

obscurity7 said:


> My new Anya tote accompanied me to Arlington to a happy hour with old colleagues who I miss entirely too much. Nothing like drinking with a bunch of archeologists. They seriously have THE BEST stories!
> View attachment 3825582



Anya, happy hour and archeologists. Sounds like a great night!


----------



## gswpurse

bringing her out for lunch...dior gaucho saddle


----------



## Monique1004

I'm finally back in NY and happy to be back in PF. I was looking at my Coach Keith Haring tote & thinking it really matches the brownstone buildings outside the window. However I can never put both in the picture together.


----------



## Purseloco

Today it is Betsey Johnson Trape Tote and Wallet.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> OOOH! Love this bag so much. I neeeeeed one.
> 
> Does this come in goatskin?


Yes , I think so . It's from 2016



ccbaggirl89 said:


> what a great color for this mini city. what's the color name, if you know?


Thanks ! It's Gris Fossile


----------



## MeganFox

While waiting for my doctor [emoji477]️


----------



## roundandround

leechiyong said:


> Been too long since I carried this one.    Autumn means fall colors even if it's still 100 degrees outside.
> View attachment 3824259



Love orange bags! Very pretty.



carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703



Great bag! Love the color and look at that leather 



Pollie-Jean said:


> this thread is so versatile
> Bal small City



Teheeee Pollie, what a beautiful Bal. I love this shade of gray and the whole outfit looks perfect.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

roundandround said:


> Teheeee Pollie, what a beautiful Bal. I love this shade of gray and the whole outfit looks perfect.


Thank , round 
I'm glad I could grab that burgundy Oakwood coat . Oakwood is just great .I've got three  Their wool coats are almost crease resistant 
Perfect for car drivers


----------



## obscurity7

gswpurse said:


> bringing her out for lunch...dior gaucho saddle
> View attachment 3825747


I always did love this style!  So glad to see it out and about.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today.I'm searing this tiny charm from Hugo Boss 22 cm.


----------



## remainsilly

Dog joins classic mulberry bayswater(oxblood) & valentino scarf butterflies.
In swirl of an autumn shadow dance.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Grand baby stole my Louis! LOL!


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> Today.I'm searing this tiny charm from Hugo Boss 22 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826075



I mean wearing not searing!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3826297
> 
> Grand baby stole my Louis! LOL!




Ohhhhh!!!!! Lovely baby!!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @LucyMadrid!


----------



## Kendie26

Hair salon day w/ my Balenciaga City...happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Dog joins classic mulberry bayswater(oxblood) & valentino scarf butterflies.
> In swirl of an autumn shadow dance.
> View attachment 3826175


Have missed you & your sweetest pooch!! I LOVE him tons!!!! (& your Mulbs & scarf of course)


----------



## Kendie26

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3826297
> 
> Grand baby stole my Louis! LOL!


Aw you know i just want to hug him up & eat his cheeks....so adorbs i can barely take it!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Sloan yesterday.


----------



## bagloverny

Finally used my new Chanel 225 Reissue today and also wanted to post a pic of my navy and gold hw Chanel bags...so in love with that combo!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Chanel airlines bag


----------



## Mie930

Ketto little handbag in vegan leather. Ketto is a canadian brand  they make cute bags and accessories like lunch boxes and shopping bags for a great price.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> Moving time for me. With the moving team at the storage facility. WOW! I've missed having my things this past year.
> 
> My handy dandy Fendi By The Way is such a great functional bag as I do the hard work of sitting and pointing.



Curious, which size is this? I've been lusting over a mini or small for the longest time!


----------



## BagLadyT

luvlux64 said:


> This is what I get from 3 sleepless nights of hospital on call ! My quick grab-bag Hermes Evelyne mini.... one more night & I hope you guys have a nice Thursday
> View attachment 3824125



Drops mic...


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> Curious, which size is this? I've been lusting over a mini or small for the longest time!


It's the large. It's soooo easy and fun to use. I bought the small for my daughter and she loves it. It's her go to run around bag and is still cute for casual date nights. I want to get a second one but can't decide on color and size. So many great options.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Hair salon day w/ my Balenciaga City...happy weekend everyone!



But Kendie, to the hair salon!? Haven't you read the threads here on what can happen to gorgeous bags like this at the hair salon?!   We need to have a Bal intervention talk with you!!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Finally used my new Chanel 225 Reissue today and also wanted to post a pic of my navy and gold hw Chanel bags...so in love with that combo!!
> View attachment 3826642
> View attachment 3826643


BIG fan of BOTH of your beautiful navy bags & i adore you in that cute dress!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> But Kendie, to the hair salon!? Haven't you read the threads here on what can happen to gorgeous bags like this at the hair salon?!   We need to have a Bal intervention talk with you!!


Ha & oops! Do you mean possible hair dye incident or are you referring to @Miss_Dawn & her magic hair days?!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Ha & oops! Do you mean possible hair dye incident or are you referring to @Miss_Dawn & her magic hair days?!



Kendie, you are a dear  so I'll let that teasing remark go 

I've not been able to post on this thread this week because I've carried my Chanel flap ALL week. If I stop carrying it my hair will stop being bouncy and I won't be able to wear heels all day it's something about carrying my HG that makes the rest of my outfit fall in place  I don't have an explanation, just an observation 

Sorry ladies, ignore me being silly again 

I'm very much enjoying the spread of bags on this thread including @remainsilly autumnal bays, @Pollie-Jean grey bal, @gswpurse Dior Gaucho, @bakeacookie Chanel airline bag and all of @LucyMadrid Loewe bags. All gorgeous


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> It's the large. It's soooo easy and fun to use. I bought the small for my daughter and she loves it. It's her go to run around bag and is still cute for casual date nights. I want to get a second one but can't decide on color and size. So many great options.



Lucky daughter! 

Have you done a purse collection post before? I know it would be amazing!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagloverny said:


> Finally used my new Chanel 225 Reissue today and also wanted to post a pic of my navy and gold hw Chanel bags...so in love with that combo!!
> View attachment 3826642
> View attachment 3826643


your navy/gold boy  not a fan of the boy at all, but that combo is just tdf every time i see it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3825373
> 
> Loewe hammock bag


this is so unique


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Kendie, you are a dear  so I'll let that teasing remark go
> 
> I've not been able to post on this thread this week because I've carried my Chanel flap ALL week. If I stop carrying it my hair will stop being bouncy and I won't be able to wear heels all day it's something about carrying my HG that makes the rest of my outfit fall in place  I don't have an explanation, just an observation
> 
> Sorry ladies, ignore me being silly again
> 
> I'm very much enjoying the spread of bags on this thread including @remainsilly autumnal bays, @Pollie-Jean grey bal, @gswpurse Dior Gaucho, @bakeacookie Chanel airline bag and all of @LucyMadrid Loewe bags. All gorgeous


I bet you looked great all week with your CC flap.  You should post more pics of your bag anyways since we love eye candy -- we never get tired of seeing a good looking bag!!


----------



## mleleigh

Massaccesi Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with Hobo Glory wallet in black.


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> View attachment 3827488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with Hobo Glory wallet in black.


Ooooh, that's the one I've been eyeing most.  How do you find it in terms of weight and overall practicality?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Light pink Prada with Chanel mini inside dust bag 
Have fabulous Sunday everyone!


----------



## mleleigh

obscurity7 said:


> Ooooh, that's the one I've been eyeing most.  How do you find it in terms of weight and overall practicality?



I find it to be a very practical everyday bag. This one has a custom exterior pocket added to the back that I keep my cell phone in. The weight is fine to me, but I love the thicker, more structured leathers like vacchetta. You can always get it in one of their lighter weight leathers.


----------



## carterazo

obscurity7 said:


> Ooooh, that's the one I've been eyeing most.  How do you find it in terms of weight and overall practicality?


I have it in nappa leather and it feels very light. It is on the smaller side. It does fit all I carry and is a pleasure to carry.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I bet you looked great all week with your CC flap.  You should post more pics of your bag anyways since we love eye candy -- we never get tired of seeing a good looking bag!!


You're very sweet  Thank you!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME shirt/quote & that blue is everything!!!!!! GET SOME SLEEP GIRL!!





BagLadyT said:


> Drops mic...



Thanks guys!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> Lucky daughter!
> 
> Have you done a purse collection post before? I know it would be amazing!!


So sweet of you to ask. But I have (relative to TPF standards) a small collection of 28 bags. So no. LOL!


----------



## Pessie

mleleigh said:


> View attachment 3827488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with Hobo Glory wallet in black.


That dark brown is gorgeous in the sunshine


----------



## Pessie

Dark brown is a favourite colour of mine - been carrying my choc bayswater all week


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my handbag for the work week - lv azur pochette... i don't carry much so it works as purse for me. have a great week everyone and looking forward to seeing all your lovely bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Dark brown is a favourite colour of mine - been carrying my choc bayswater all week
> 
> View attachment 3828049


You & me both dear Pessie! LOVE your Mulbs! Brown (dark brown) is my favorite overall color in EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry



@Kendie26 wahey I’m delighted to see this debut [emoji173]️ it looks fabulous on you and so does your favourite dress. I too am using my box this week on holiday and agree with you on the quality ...


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry


Wow!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry



This color is so gorgeous!!  And love all your SLGs.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> @Kendie26 wahey I’m delighted to see this debut [emoji173]️ it looks fabulous on you and so does your favourite dress. I too am using my box this week on holiday and agree with you on the quality ...





Pessie said:


> Wow!!





Iamminda said:


> This color is so gorgeous!!  And love all your SLGs.


Miss Box (aka "BC") sends her thanks to all of you mega sweethearts!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Me and my Pallas at the office - only 21 minutes to go!


----------



## Molly0

1995 was a very good year. . . 
(. . . for Chanel lambskin)


----------



## Glttglam

Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasnt planning on switching bags so soon. However, my gift was a Michael Kors Selma in ballet


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry



This bag is gorgeous, Kendie! I've only been 'lurking and liking' on this thread recently, but your new Céline Box made me stand up and take notice. Congrats, on this beauty!


----------



## KittieKelly

Miu Miu - wool tartan & mink tails


----------



## obscurity7

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3828763
> View attachment 3828764
> 
> 
> Miu Miu - wool tartan & mink tails


I'm a sucker for anything tartan.  Those are such fantastic colors, and I love the belting across the bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasnt planning on switching bags so soon. However, my gift was a Michael Kors Selma in ballet



Happy Anniversary!  What a pretty bag!!  I love this ballet pink color.  Congrats!


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary!  What a pretty bag!!  I love this ballet pink color.  Congrats!


Thank you, me too


----------



## Cams

My Brea grand blue


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> This bag is gorgeous, Kendie! I've only been 'lurking and liking' on this thread recently, but your new Céline Box made me stand up and take notice. Congrats, on this beauty!


Aw, thank you so much Ms. sweetness!! I can't recommend Celine highly enough for their quality (although I know it's not everyones style/taste)  I appreciate your comments


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> 1995 was a very good year. . .
> (. . . for Chanel lambskin)
> View attachment 3828528





Glttglam said:


> Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasnt planning on switching bags so soon. However, my gift was a Michael Kors Selma in ballet


LOVE both of these bags! @Molly0 ~i can see why you say a "very good year"...adore your vintage C 
@Gittglam~Congrats & Happiest of Anniv's!! What a magnificent gift to you! Love the style, color & pretty embellishments!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE both of these bags! @Molly0 ~i can see why you say a "very good year"...adore your vintage C [emoji813][emoji813]
> @Gittglam~Congrats & Happiest of Anniv's!! What a magnificent gift to you! Love the style, color & pretty embellishments![emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## Shelbyrana

Rebecca Minkoff Stargazer Hobo in acai.


----------



## Shelby33

I love soft and squishy!


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Coming home from the rain today
> 
> View attachment 3824190
> 
> You can see I love reds lol



I know your love of reds 



Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Bianca
> View attachment 3824571



Botkier made quality bags. This is a great bag.



Pollie-Jean said:


> this thread is so versatile
> Bal small City



Very pretty neutral colour.



Kendie26 said:


> Hair salon day w/ my Balenciaga City...happy weekend everyone!



Gorgeous! I like how wrinkly and chewy the leather is


----------



## Scully Piper

From the last 2 days...
Phillip Lim Pashli in orchid
Kate Spade Hello Shanghai Cruz Chinese Takeout Box


----------



## Monique1004

I picked up this cool & edge bag during the trip to Korea. It's "Lieto" from a brand called "Rouge & Lounge". The front is snake skin & has a magnet in front to create this cool fold in front.


----------



## Glttglam

Shelbyrana said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Stargazer Hobo in acai.


Would love to see a picture


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Looping GM today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

LV Bucket Bag - I think this is PM. This was my very first LV, purchased 17 years ago at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong.
View attachment 3829224


Well - heck. I must be doing something wrong… 
I'll try again.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Glttglam said:


> Would love to see a picture


----------



## Glttglam

Wow! Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shelbyrana

Glttglam said:


> Wow! Beautiful, thanks for sharing


No problem, I added that Rebecca Minkoff guitar strap to give it an extra edge. It is a beautiful bag. Perfect for fall!


----------



## leechiyong

The mini obsession continues.  Mulberry Mini Trunk with my work bag:


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> LV Bucket Bag - I think this is PM. This was my very first LV, purchased 17 years ago at the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong.
> View attachment 3829224
> 
> 
> Well - heck. I must be doing something wrong…
> I'll try again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry


I love, love, love the Celine Box. I've only hesitated because it isn't very deep and I need to carry sunglasses and other stuff. Such a pretty bag. 


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3828763
> View attachment 3828764
> 
> 
> Miu Miu - wool tartan & mink tails


This is such a fun bag!!


Cams said:


> My Brea grand blue


Wow I had only seen this is in the burgundy. Didn't realize there was a blue.


Kendie26 said:


> Aw, thank you so much Ms. sweetness!! I can't recommend Celine highly enough for their quality (although I know it's not everyones style/taste)  I appreciate your comments


Yes!  Celine quality is amazing!  And (except for the luggage and their other extended guest styles) I adore the minimalist styling.

I just don't understand how they can drop in value so much given their quality, style and popularity. Celine bags are phenomenal.


Scully Piper said:


> From the last 2 days...
> Phillip Lim Pashli in orchid
> Kate Spade Hello Shanghai Cruz Chinese Takeout Box
> 
> View attachment 3829153
> 
> View attachment 3829154


Two really fun bags!!


Monique1004 said:


> I picked up this cool & edge bag during the trip to Korea. It's "Lieto" from a brand called "Rouge & Lounge". The front is snake skin & has a magnet in front to create this cool fold in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829162
> View attachment 3829163


Speaking of Celine, this reminds me of my python Celine Edge. Have fun with this great looking bag!
Wonderful.


leechiyong said:


> The mini obsession continues.  Mulberry Mini Trunk with my work bag:
> View attachment 3829221


What a cutie. Is your work bag from Coach?


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> What a cutie. Is your work bag from Coach?


It is!  The Rogue brief.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> The mini obsession continues.  Mulberry Mini Trunk with my work bag:
> View attachment 3829221


Huge fan of your Rogue & i adore Mulberry...these colors look fantastic together


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> From the last 2 days...
> Phillip Lim Pashli in orchid
> Kate Spade Hello Shanghai Cruz Chinese Takeout Box
> 
> View attachment 3829153
> 
> View attachment 3829154


That Phillip Lim is BEAUTIFUL...what a most gorgeous color but that KS Chinese takeout is just so uber sweet & unitque....i adore your style & most unique pieces!


----------



## Kendie26

Ok @Sparkletastic ...thank you for the Celine Box love/compliment.....NOT to "encourage" you or anything but PERHAPS you'd consider a pair of those foldable sunnies (@Vanana...i think it was her-?)mentioned recently!! Maybe they would work for you & fit in a BOx bag if you love it! Just throwing that out that to sweet you


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> I picked up this cool & edge bag during the trip to Korea. It's "Lieto" from a brand called "Rouge & Lounge". The front is snake skin & has a magnet in front to create this cool fold in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829162
> View attachment 3829163


Beautiful! How big is she?


----------



## carterazo

It was high time Inpulled out my MM Angelica in marine blue. [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! How big is she?



11.5"x9"x5" medium size. Great work bag. Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> 11.5"x9"x5" medium size. Great work bag. Thank you for the compliment!


Oooh, perfect size! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It was high time Inpulled out my MM Angelica in marine blue. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829440


This blue is phenomenal!!!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This blue is phenomenal!!!


Thanks!


----------



## KittieKelly

obscurity7 said:


> I'm a sucker for anything tartan.  Those are such fantastic colors, and I love the belting across the bag!


Thank you 
I love tartan too! So happy it's making a big comeback


----------



## Cams

Sparkletastic said:


> blue


Thank you yes,when I got her in Barcelona a few years ago the SA said the colour was a limited edition so I just had to have. Thank you


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> That Phillip Lim is BEAUTIFUL...what a most gorgeous color but that KS Chinese takeout is just so uber sweet & unitque....i adore your style & most unique pieces!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Ok @Sparkletastic ...thank you for the Celine Box love/compliment.....NOT to "encourage" you or anything but PERHAPS you'd consider a pair of those foldable sunnies (@Vanana...i think it was her-?)mentioned recently!! Maybe they would work for you & fit in a BOx bag if you love it! Just throwing that out that to sweet you


OMG! Yes. Every since @Vanana mentioned the, I've been meaning to score a pair!  This would solve many a bag issue as I have to have my sunnies daily. 

And your box is TDF!  It's a neutral but still has color. So fun! 



carterazo said:


> It was high time Inpulled out my MM Angelica in marine blue. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829440


Love the blue!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada tote


----------



## aundria17




----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren Morrison satchel


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Prada tote


I need a love button for this bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Miu Miu small shopper tote with shoulder strap in pewter lamb is with me at the car inspection place.


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3829813


If I were to get a so black this would be it. Is this lamb?  Very pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I need a love button for this bag


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3829813


Looks so lush


----------



## Kendie26

Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3829813


 MAJOR swoon & drool-fest!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


This resissue looks great with your lovely dress!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


 bonita!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


This is a pretty gold. Is this caviar? It looks like it would have a nice hand feel.


----------



## leechiyong

Out to lunch with my Mulberry mini trunk again.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a pretty gold. Is this caviar? It looks like it would have a nice hand feel.





Iamminda said:


> This resissue looks great with your lovely dress!





ksuromax said:


> bonita!!!


Thanks 3 times to you sweeties....& no, it's calfskin Sparkle & yes it does have a nice feel/handThanks again gal pals!


----------



## Poppy206

Gucci Marmont Mini!  This is also my first Gucci, so it's very special.  I posted a reveal in the Gucci thread, too.


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> If I were to get a so black this would be it. Is this lamb?  Very pretty!


Yes it is... thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks 3 times to you sweeties....& no, it's calfskin Sparkle & yes it does have a nice feel/handThanks again gal pals!


Ooooh!  Niiiice!


----------



## BagLadyT

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my Mulberry mini trunk again.
> View attachment 3830273



I'm loving that mini trunk! Extra points for the pasta, yum!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! Yes. Every since @Vanana mentioned the, I've been meaning to score a pair!  This would solve many a bag issue as I have to have my sunnies daily.
> 
> And your box is TDF!  It's a neutral but still has color. So fun!
> 
> Love the blue!


Totally do it!!! The most versatile purchase ever and wish they do that with more sunnies!  A chanel pair that fits into the mini's along with other essentials would just be lovely


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Totally do it!!! The most versatile purchase ever and wish they do that with more sunnies!  A chanel pair that fits into the mini's along with other essentials would just be lovely


I looked a little bit and was hoping to find a cat eye pair...


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry



I love the look of this Celine Box. Just simple minimalistic lines. The colour is very pretty too like you
The Balenciaga is droolworthy. She's a treasure 



Sparkletastic said:


> My Miu Miu small shopper tote with shoulder strap in pewter lamb is with me at the car inspection place.
> View attachment 3830098



Whoa, I really like the older Miu Mius. They made beautiful bags in the past. I have one which didn't see the light of day for some years now. I really love  the bag but it's not functional for me now. Hmmm it's time to carry her again I think.


----------



## March786

It was time to take out my chanel classic caviar jumbo and pearl sunglasses today, had a wonderful day in london shopping
And picked up these oh so cute velvet pumps ❤️


----------



## Bambieee

A free tote bag from the Art Museum! Been wearing it more than my purses, haha. Perfect for carrying books and pens.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Totally do it!!! The most versatile purchase ever and wish they do that with more sunnies!  A chanel pair that fits into the mini's along with other essentials would just be lovely


Girl, you NEED to call KARL asap on this phenomenal idea!!!! DO IT!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> I love the look of this Celine Box. Just simple minimalistic lines. The colour is very pretty too like you
> The Balenciaga is droolworthy. She's a treasure
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, I really like the older Miu Mius. They made beautiful bags in the past. I have one which didn't see the light of day for some years now. I really love  the bag but it's not functional for me now. Hmmm it's time to carry her again I think.


Aw thank you so much sweet friend! I am so into Celine these days. Gorgeous quality & i also love the clean lines


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


It's gorgeous 

I had a good hair day today sweetie so I won't say what bag I'm (still!) carrying


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> It was high time Inpulled out my MM Angelica in marine blue. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829440



Absolutely love that blue


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's gorgeous
> 
> I had a good hair day today sweetie so I won't say what bag I'm (still!) carrying


No doubt babes, you ALWAYS have good hair days!! I just know it! And yesi know which bag you were rockin'!


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Absolutely love that blue [emoji813]


Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I looked a little bit and was hoping to find a cat eye pair...


Oh I would love that too but can't find it. If you come across something like that please do share!!!


----------



## Purseloco

My newest bag and wristlet.  Got it on sale 30% off Dillards fall sale. It's very comfortable to carry and lightweight.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you so much sweet friend! I am so into Celine these days. Gorgeous quality & i also love the clean lines


Kendie, your absoloutely right, I did go into Celine to look at your last purchase and omg, I loooooove the clean lines and beautiful leather and construction of the bags, I left with a lot to think about


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Kendie, your absoloutely right, I did go into Celine to look at your last purchase and omg, I loooooove the clean lines and beautiful leather and construction of the bags, I left with a lot to think about


Oh YAY!So glad you went for a looksey! You MUST let me know if you get something


----------



## MeganFox

Malling with my twiggy yesterday. [emoji170]


----------



## More bags

ksuromax said:


> Prada tote


Great styling ksuromax!



Sparkletastic said:


> My Miu Miu small shopper tote with shoulder strap in pewter lamb is with me at the car inspection place.
> View attachment 3830098


Sparkletastic, cute Miu Miu!



Kendie26 said:


> Gold reissue on an unseasonably hot day


Beautiful Gold Reissue Kendie26!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my Box (named "Big Cherry" for my dear friend who "encouraged" me! ) The indoor/first pic seems to make the color look more accurate. Color called Cloud (blue/grey) Outdoor pic is a little light. Eek, sorry for overexposure of this dang dress though!! I wore this dress to death this summer & it's the last time I'll wear it this season. Also showing what fits inside in case anyone is considering a Celine Box...amazing quality @BigCherry


Beautiful bag, it looks fabulous on you. Thanks for the what's in my bag pic, I love your SLGs.


----------



## More bags

Vanana said:


> Saturday means I can dress for fun
> Chanel multi color lambskin mini with silver hardware (love love love the fun multicolored trim, the red trim around the CC closure, and the poppy red color  ) and turquoise crystals heart shape ring - all from my crazy shopping spree during 17C Cuba collection - Fun casual dinner at Irish pub
> Detail photos of the goodies included
> 
> View attachment 3820400
> View attachment 3820401
> View attachment 3820402


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## More bags

minoxa33 said:


> Bottega Veneta Parachute this morning on the train...
> 
> View attachment 3816449


Perfect purse pants pairing  She's a beautiful colour!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow and espadrilles in Silver


More bags said:


> Great styling ksuromax!!


Thank you


----------



## Molly0

Yesterday's vintage find.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Molly0 said:


> Yesterday's vintage find.
> View attachment 3832049


That's darling!


----------



## S44MHY

Givenchy Antigona


----------



## Molly0

Cookiefiend said:


> That's darling!


Thanks!  It's in crazy good shape.  I don't even know if it is croc or alligator or caiman or just "embossed"
Oh well. I'm enjoying it anyway. . .


----------



## ksballs

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  It's in crazy good shape.  I don't even know if it is croc or alligator or caiman or just "embossed"
> Oh well. I'm enjoying it anyway. . .


This bag is made of embossed leather.


----------



## Molly0

ksballs said:


> This bag is made of embossed leather.


Thank you!  Yay! Good to know I won't upset my daughter by carrying an endangered species.  
How can you tell, btw?


----------



## Chiichan

Still in my bandit. I’m not even a hobo person. I’ve always been a satchel or tote type, but this one is so comfy on my shoulder.


----------



## yangswearabouts

Trying out this Dionysus mini. What do you guys think of the size? I'm worried it's a little too small.


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, yesterday's & today's handbag is my LV Speedy B25 ❤️ Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## BlueCherry

yangswearabouts said:


> Trying out this Dionysus mini. What do you guys think of the size? I'm worried it's a little too small.



I like it on you, you look petite so you match perfectly [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

I’ve been using my box bag for the last week whilst holidaying in the mountains in Åre, Sweden. I dropped it in the gravel whilst fooling with my nephew so it has a few more battle scars [emoji33] [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag, it looks fabulous on you. Thanks for the what's in my bag pic, I love your SLGs.


You are a doll, thanks so much sweet More bags!  Happy weekend to you!


----------



## Love4MK

S44MHY said:


> Givenchy Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832095



This color is FABULOUS!  I'm hoping to add one of these babies to my collection very soon!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Yesterday's vintage find.
> View attachment 3832049


This bag is stunning! [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji7]
 So classy! It will never go out of style.  Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange yesterday and today.


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> This bag is stunning! [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji7]
> So classy! It will never go out of style.  Love it!


Thank you!  It's kinda of fun for a change to wear with pearls and play "dress-up"


----------



## gswpurse

valentino glam lock


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Prada Soft Calf Shoulder Bag in Nero

This is one of 3 Prada soft calf bags I have. The leather is soft and buttery, glossy, and with the perfect amount of slouch (I prefer a low slouch factor!) It's a comfortable weight. It's also magical because the leather heals itself: I've had it for years and there are no scuffs! 

Love


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  Yay! Good to know I won't upset my daughter by carrying an endangered species.
> How can you tell, btw?


if you didn't pay over 1K, it's probably embossed


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Yesterday's vintage find.
> View attachment 3832049



[emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji847]This bag is HOT!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

yangswearabouts said:


> Trying out this Dionysus mini. What do you guys think of the size? I'm worried it's a little too small.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️I think it's PERFECT on you!! Love it![emoji7][emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3832301
> 
> 
> I’ve been using my box bag for the last week whilst holidaying in the mountains in Åre, Sweden. I dropped it in the gravel whilst fooling with my nephew so it has a few more battle scars [emoji33] [emoji23]



Girl, shame on you! Why didn't you invite me?!! [emoji48] I'm your biggest fan of your glorious kohl Box[emoji847][emoji8][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my reissue (226 siZe)[emoji41]Happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji847]This bag is HOT!!!!


Thank you !


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, shame on you! Why didn't you invite me?!! [emoji48] I'm your biggest fan of your glorious kohl Box[emoji847][emoji8][emoji322]



I’m so sorry  imagine the two new box’s side by side on that balcony. In fact the villa could sleep 16 but there was only 8 of us :shame:


----------



## Molly0

ccbaggirl89 said:


> if you didn't pay over 1K, it's probably embossed


Well, in this case it was "thrifted" so that rule wouldn't apply.  ( I practically stole it!). Actually a "leather guy" that I totally trust has told me it is caiman.
(But sshh!. . . Don't tell my daughter!. . .  it's a secret. . . sshh!)


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Prada Soft Calf Shoulder Bag in Nero
> 
> This is one of 3 Prada soft calf bags I have. The leather is soft and buttery, glossy, and with the perfect amount of slouch (I prefer a low slouch factor!) It's a comfortable weight. It's also magical because the leather heals itself: I've had it for years and there are no scuffs!
> 
> Love


I love this magical purse of yours — so pretty and elegant.  I am late to the black bag party — only started liking black bags within the last couple of years.  Love seeing your perfume collection — you must smell amazing all the time


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my reissue (226 siZe)[emoji41]Happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832886


This may be my favorite reissue of yours.  Love the hardware.  Beautiful sweater and dress as well.


----------



## Mariapia

My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


----------



## jpark2

Speedy B 25 [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this magical purse of yours — so pretty and elegant.  I am late to the black bag party — only started liking black bags within the last couple of years.  Love seeing your perfume collection — you must smell amazing all the time


Thank you very much dear @Iamminda 
I love black bags, especially with gold hardware. I had to drag myself out of Prada last week because I wanted another black with GHW bag! I think at some point I probably will succumb to its purchase!
I don't really think of myself as "collecting" perfume because I just buy them and use them all. I keep several at my office at any time and in my handbag


----------



## Shelbyrana

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC coming to the Tigers game with me!


----------



## Pessie

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Beautiful present!  Happy Birthday


----------



## Molly0

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Happy Birthday!  Lovely gift!


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.



Just exquisite [emoji173]️ 

Many Happy Returns [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Ended the work week with this Betsey Johnson yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


WHOA Mariapia!! Happiest of Birthdays to you dear & WOWEE that is 1 majorly beautiful bagI totally love it


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 3832807


The flower lover in me is seriously lusting over your charms on this bag...great bag too!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This may be my favorite reissue of yours.  Love the hardware.  Beautiful sweater and dress as well.


Thanks so much girlfriend...it's a very usable bag & 1 that i truly think i will have my entire life.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Thought I would show your lovely ladies the beautiful view of Detroit from Comerica Park! Not a cloud in the sky.

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac is joining me


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my reissue (226 siZe)[emoji41]Happy weekend y'all! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832886


of course the bag is one of my all time favorites since I love reissues.  However, that cardigan is just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Vanana

Stylish skeleton bride


----------



## yangswearabouts

BigCherry said:


> I like it on you, you look petite so you match perfectly [emoji4]



Thank you so much!! I'm glad it doesn't look too small  



Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️I think it's PERFECT on you!! Love it![emoji7][emoji7][emoji847]



Thank you!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


This is gorgeous. I'm not that familiar with LV and haven't seen this mono. It's gorgeous. And...

Happy Birthday! 


Vanana said:


> Stylish skeleton bride
> View attachment 3833296


Great bag and I love the staging.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping for groceries and household "stuff" with my impossible to photograph Jimmy Choo Biker Bag. 


In this pic the bag kinda reminds me of the Yip Yip Muppets.


----------



## Monique1004

Date with daughter to watch 'Swan Lake' at Lincoln center. Here's my daughter patiently waiting for the fountain to get tall. She had her favorite coach blue & I had my favorite Hermès blue.


----------



## BagLadyT

Vanana said:


> Stylish skeleton bride
> View attachment 3833296



As I scrolled up slowly on my iPad I first saw the two skulls, scared the crap out of me!! Lovely bag though!!  Then ​


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> Date with daughter to watch 'Swan Lake' at Lincoln center. Here's my daughter patiently waiting for the fountain to get tall. She had her favorite coach blue & I had my favorite Hermès blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833340


I love both bags. These blues are gorgeous. 

What model Hermes is this? 


BagLadyT said:


> As I scrolled up slowly on my iPad I first saw the two skulls, scared the crap out of me!! Lovely bag though!!  Then ​


LOL!


----------



## Christofle

Sparkletastic said:


> I love both bags. These blues are gorgeous.
> 
> What model Hermes is this?
> LOL!



The bag is a Lindy


----------



## Sparkletastic

Christofle said:


> The bag is a Lindy


Its a stunner. Hermes does a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> of course the bag is one of my all time favorites since I love reissues.  However, that cardigan is just GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks kindly dearest Van....I'm still laughing at your sexy stylish skeleton bride pic!!!
That cardigan is part of a twin set by Nic & Zoe (got at Nordstrom...prob 3-4 years ago)...i wasn't wearing the tank that goes w/ the Cardi but you'd prob love it because it's in a chevron design pattern ala chanel chevron!)


----------



## gswpurse

furla metropolis with changeable flap


----------



## Pessie

BV cervo hobo


----------



## S44MHY

Love4MK said:


> This color is FABULOUS!  I'm hoping to add one of these babies to my collection very soon!



I was thinking about it for so long and glad I finally took the plunge! It's a lovely bag x


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday gift. LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Happy Birthday !!! This bag is breathtaking  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

BagLadyT said:


> As I scrolled up slowly on my iPad I first saw the two skulls, scared the crap out of me!! Lovely bag though!!  Then ​


Haha sorry about that


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much dear @Iamminda
> I love black bags, especially with gold hardware. I had to drag myself out of Prada last week because I wanted another black with GHW bag! I think at some point I probably will succumb to its purchase!
> *I don't really think of myself as "collecting" perfume because I just buy them and use them all.* I keep several at my office at any time and in my handbag


how many do you have?


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> BV cervo hobo
> 
> View attachment 3833609


 
 i am swapping today for a hobo as well, smoochies to the sistah


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> i am swapping today for a hobo as well, smoochies to the sistah


----------



## Livia1

With my Chanel Reissue, enjoying a glass of Rosé on a lovely Sunday afternoon [emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> how many do you have?



Oh dear. I can't count because they're spread out over my house and work place. I'd guess I have around 100 perfumes? I lead a fragrant life


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh dear. I can't count because they're spread out over my house and work place. I'd guess I have around 100 perfumes? I lead a fragrant life



including my DH's (which i am using a lot!) i have 200+


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> including my DH's (which i am using a lot!) i have 200+



As @Kendie26 would say, wowee kazowee


----------



## Molly0

Livia1 said:


> With my Chanel Reissue, enjoying a glass of Rosé on a lovely Sunday afternoon [emoji485][emoji481]
> 
> View attachment 3833695


Yum!   That makes me wish I was there!


----------



## BagLadyT

Vanana said:


> Haha sorry about that



I'm actually a horror movie fanatic so this sort of thing is right up my alley!


----------



## Scully Piper

Today an oldie but truly a goodie [emoji1] got her in Miami back in Jan 2009.


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Tess


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> Today an oldie but truly a goodie [emoji1] got her in Miami back in Jan 2009.
> View attachment 3834067


Great color combo!


----------



## Pagan

carterazo said:


> The two bags I used this week. Coach, of course. [emoji56]
> View attachment 3805871
> View attachment 3805873


I love 1941 Red. I'm trying to talk myself out of a MTO Red with black handles.


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Great color combo!


So true [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> I love 1941 Red. I'm trying to talk myself out of a MTO Red with black handles.


That would be so pretty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> Kooba Tess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834111


That's some amazing leather, I love cognacs/caramels


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's some amazing leather, I love cognacs/caramels


Me too!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

One of my Coach wristlets converted to a cross-body.


----------



## Monique1004

Sparkletastic said:


> I love both bags. These blues are gorgeous.
> 
> What model Hermes is this?
> LOL!



Lindy 26 to be exact.


----------



## kateincali

Marc Jacobs Flat Studs Gotham


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel black caviar square mini with light gold hardware


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


Your BV perfectly matches the blue in your shawl!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Your BV perfectly matches the blue in your shawl!


thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo hobo


Looking smashin', dear ksuromax! Love all the happy colours


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking smashin', dear ksuromax! Love all the happy colours


Thank you, Dear


----------



## Amazona

She's here! Ms. Alexa has finally found her way into my life. I kinda accidentally made the purchase and couldn't be happier. Got the bag last night and today she accompanied me to work.
Ms. Alexa in all her glory (on my office window sill):


----------



## ksuromax

Amazona said:


> She's here! Ms. Alexa has finally found her way into my life. I kinda accidentally made the purchase and couldn't be happier. Got the bag last night and today she accompanied me to work.
> Ms. Alexa in all her glory (on my office window sill):
> 
> View attachment 3834429


she's a beau!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> She's here! Ms. Alexa has finally found her way into my life. I kinda accidentally made the purchase and couldn't be happier. Got the bag last night and today she accompanied me to work.
> Ms. Alexa in all her glory (on my office window sill):
> 
> View attachment 3834429


Congratulations on your beautiful new Mulberry  I need a blue bag too!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I sleepover the boyfriend's Mondays and Tuesdays, and I always use my trusty Kate Spade weekender. She's so old that I can't remember how many years - at _least_ 5 - but still looks amazing   Even my boyfriend appreciates all her lovely details!


----------



## Scully Piper

Monday with this Burberry classic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week, lv epi pochette. thanks for letting me share and have a great week everyone


----------



## LucyMadrid

Loewe "Barcelona" medium size.

Sorry no pic today. I''l try later


----------



## Vanana

Chanel caviar red mini to go out for dinner with DH


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry Evelina in buffalo leather


----------



## Amazona

ksuromax said:


> she's a beau!!!!


Thank you! I'm SO in love!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new Mulberry  I need a blue bag too!!!



Me too, Ms. Alexa is black but the lighting may fool a little bit. Maybe a 2nd Alexa in Midnight...OMG. 


Pessie said:


> Mulberry Evelina in buffalo leather
> View attachment 3835467


Gorgeous and smooshy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pessie said:


> Mulberry Evelina in buffalo leather
> View attachment 3835467


this looks so incredibly soft


----------



## Pessie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this looks so incredibly soft


It is, it's very puddly


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Amazona said:


> Thank you! I'm SO in love!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, Ms. Alexa is black but the lighting may fool a little bit. Maybe a 2nd Alexa in Midnight...OMG.
> 
> Gorgeous and smooshy!


OMG yes, I'm sorry! I was staring at it for at least five minutes and was sure it really was blue because on my screen it looks  a very dark blue (Bal Bleu Nuit sort of). Anyway, dear Amazona, it's gorgeous either way, black bags are my always go to forever bags and/but I still would love a true blue Bal City


----------



## KittieKelly

Gucci - beaded something lol, Desourus? ugh i'm so bad with names


----------



## Scully Piper

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3836041
> 
> 
> Gucci - beaded something lol, Desourus? ugh i'm so bad with names [emoji38]


That is stunning! No matter the name


----------



## KittieKelly

Scully Piper said:


> That is stunning! No matter the name


Thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

Vanana said:


> Chanel caviar red mini to go out for dinner with DH
> View attachment 3835176


GORGEOUS,!!


----------



## Vanana

LucyMadrid said:


> GORGEOUS,!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Iamminda

My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands.  It is very hard to capture the true color.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands.  It is very hard to capture the true color.


She's so pretty!  My favorite Dakotah. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Dooney and Bourke alto Viola in saddle. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke alto Viola in saddle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836081



This one is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This one is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands.  It is very hard to capture the true color.


What a stunning sky blue! 
I hope you have heeled shoes of that colour to wear it with


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a stunning sky blue!
> I hope you have heeled shoes of that colour to wear it with


Thanks kindly Miss Dawn .  Wish I had matching heels on (wish I could wear fancy shoes (without my feet hurting  )


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!  My favorite Dakotah. [emoji7]


fab blue!!!! 
was meant to quote you @Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop with BV shawl and bracelets and sneakers... yes, yes, the heavy and incurable form of obsession....


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

A vintage Pierre Cardin tote bag with the softest leather and lizard skin handles, flap and trims. So comfy to carry! [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly Miss Dawn .  Wish I had matching heels on (wish I could wear fancy shoes (without my feet hurting  )


In that case you need sky blue ballet pumps.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> In that case you need sky blue ballet *pumps*.


 ... or espardilles... 
@Iamminda


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands.  It is very hard to capture the true color.


Now THAT is a super sweet bag my dearest!!! You've been "hiding" this babe from us! That shade looks INCREDIBLE on my screen & you captured it so well in your pic


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday[emoji847]I'm struggling to keep up ... GREAT bags everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke alto Viola in saddle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836081


What a wonderful bag!


----------



## Taurusunshine_xx

Coach swagger mini 15  in pebble leather 
I love small and cute crossbody or shoulder bags. And Coach mini swagger bag is the perfect to carry  all my necessities, fits an Iphone 7Plus, house keys, a small slim wallet, an eyeliner and a lipstick    Cuteness overload% functional +++!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much K and K .   btw, love your gogegoue CC and BV.



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday[emoji847]I'm struggling to keep up ... GREAT bags everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836358





ksuromax said:


> fab blue!!!!
> was meant to quote you @Iamminda



MD and K — Excellent idea with the ballet pumps and espadrilles (love the name of this style — kinda romantic).  



Miss_Dawn said:


> In that case you need sky blue ballet pumps.





ksuromax said:


> ... or espardilles...
> @Iamminda


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much K and K .   btw, love your gogegoue CC and BV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MD and K — *Excellent idea with the ballet pumps and espadrilles* (love the name of this style — kinda romantic).


i'll post now in non-bal thread, have a look


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday[emoji847]I'm struggling to keep up ... GREAT bags everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836358


CHANCE is my fav!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Loewe "Barcelona"  medium size


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday[emoji847]I'm struggling to keep up ... GREAT bags everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836358



Love the matching perfume as well as the bag & wallet obviously


----------



## BlueCherry

Massaccesi soulmate, I’m in a casual mood today whilst off work


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Yuki85

Dinner with Hubby


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Taurusunshine_xx said:


> Coach swagger mini 15  in pebble leather
> I love small and cute crossbody or shoulder bags. And Coach mini swagger bag is the perfect to carry  all my necessities, fits an Iphone 7Plus, house keys, a small slim wallet, an eyeliner and a lipstick    Cuteness overload% functional +++!


one of my faves! i have the same one and adore it it's very functional and looks good formal or casual


----------



## roundandround

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3836041
> 
> 
> Gucci - beaded something lol, Desourus? ugh i'm so bad with names



I love the look of this bag. It looks like a chinese tiger or something? It's an eyecatcher for sure!



Iamminda said:


> My light blue Dakotah is a favorite of mine across all brands.  It is very hard to capture the true color.



Beautiful light blue bag!



carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke alto Viola in saddle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836081



OMG this is so beautiful! Is this a new collection?



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday[emoji847]I'm struggling to keep up ... GREAT bags everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836358



My dearest, you don't have to struggle, you have a great collection of bags in your stash. This bag is pretty paired with the wallet and what else, Chanel perfume


----------



## carterazo

roundandround said:


> OMG this is so beautiful! Is this a new collection?



Thanks! No, it's been around a few years. I bought this bag almost two years ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3836041
> 
> 
> Gucci - beaded something lol, Desourus? ugh i'm so bad with names


Sooooo fun! Love it!


carterazo said:


> Dooney and Bourke alto Viola in saddle. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3836081


I adore this bag. Don't wear it around me because I'll be forced to steal it. LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My new medium gold lamb Boy is joining me on a quick weekend fun trip!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Sooooo fun! Love it!
> I adore this bag. Don't wear it around me because I'll be forced to steal it. LOL!


Lol! I know that feeling!  [emoji56] 
Maybe we can do temporary swaps. [emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> CHANCE is my fav!





BigCherry said:


> Love the matching perfume as well as the bag & wallet obviously





roundandround said:


> I love the look of this bag. It looks like a chinese tiger or something? It's an eyecatcher for sure!
> 
> 
> My dearest, you don't have to struggle, you have a great collection of bags in your stash. This bag is pretty paired with the wallet and what else, Chanel perfume


Kindest Thanks my dear Lovelies! Oh wow, you are the first I've learned of wearing Chance parfum dear @Molly0 ...I was given a lovely Chance gift set last year by an overly generous SA & I really do like it. Now i want to try Chanel Beige next.
@BigCherry thinking of you girlfriend & I grabbed the bright blue card case as i thought of you! Love the color & shape of your Massacessi today@roundandround thank you sweet friend ...you always make me smile Lovie!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> My new medium gold lamb Boy is joining me on a quick weekend fun trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837112


S-E-X-Y!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Lol! I know that feeling!  [emoji56]
> Maybe we can do temporary swaps. [emoji41]


I'm in!  PurseForum Lending Libray!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm in!  PurseForum Lending Libray!


Lol! [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

A real oldie but goodie: MK push lock logo satchel. This bag is so old,  the push part fell off. Leather is still yummy,  though.  [emoji41]


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> A real oldie but goodie: MK push lock logo satchel. This bag is so old,  the push part fell off. *Leather is still yummy,*  though.  [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837264


gosh, i'd be sitting all day hugging and stroking it!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel "Gabrielle" One of my faves. Medium size.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Milkyway Messenger


----------



## LucyMadrid

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Papier Milkyway Messenger


Beautiful!. Dark silver is in fashion this season.


----------



## Pessie

Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into an dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450


OMG this colour...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful!. Dark silver *is in fashion* this season.


I didn't know that  ... I guess I've to wait til next year to wear it again 
Just kidding ... thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450


you have such great bags! love this one.


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> gosh, i'd be sitting all day hugging and stroking it!!!!


Lol! I do sneak in a couple squishes everytime I carry it. [emoji5]


----------



## RayKay

The changing leaves make it a great time to break out Olive Rogue.


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> OMG this colour...


It would look really well with the shawl you have on today 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> you have such great bags! love this one.


Many thanks


----------



## jpark2

My Gucci Swing tote sitting pretty at work


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> It would look really well with the shawl you have on today
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Absolutely... shall i drop you my address??


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450





ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop





Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450


Wow, you 2 ladies are rockin' some serious PRETTY PURPLE POWER


----------



## Tuned83

Carrying AH pixelated xbody bag. Birthday present from DH


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450



Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

Nothing but rain in England ... [emoji299]️[emoji4]


----------



## Chipee

My LV Speeding 25B in Monogram! love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Spooky campomaggi messenger.


Lurking around Halloween aisles--
hey, candy!


----------



## remainsilly

Tuned83 said:


> Carrying AH pixelated xbody bag. Birthday present from DH


This is cute!


----------



## LucyMadrid

carterazo said:


> A real oldie but goodie: MK push lock logo satchel. This bag is so old,  the push part fell off. Leather is still yummy,  though.  [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837264


Adore the colour and the details


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> Adore the colour and the details


Thanks!


----------



## Tuned83

remainsilly said:


> This is cute!


Thank u. I like that there's no obvious logo.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It always amazes me how quickly one  ( me  )  changes his opinion
As this variant was new I have rejected it


----------



## Kendie26

Last night at important client dinner...1 of my all time favorites ever. Chanel M/L lambskin chevron CF


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at important client dinner...1 of my all time favorites ever. Chanel M/L lambskin chevron CF


Very classy, professional and beautiful!!  well put together!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> It always amazes me how quickly one  ( me  )  changes his opinion
> As this variant was new I have rejected it


looks really good on you! i am actually liking it a bit  now, seeing it worn


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Very classy, professional and beautiful!!  well put together!


Much love to you babe, kindest thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at important client dinner...1 of my all time favorites ever. Chanel M/L lambskin chevron CF


This CC is phenomenal!!!  It’s probably my favorite of yours (heck, I love all your bags; who am I kidding? .   Such a lovely outfit — definitely dressed to impress K!


----------



## Pessie

Bayswater


----------



## Chiichan

PM is my partner for LEGOLAND


----------



## BlueCherry

Chiichan said:


> PM is my partner for LEGOLAND
> 
> View attachment 3838508



Is that Legoland in Windsor?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This CC is phenomenal!!!  It’s probably my favorite of yours (heck, I love all your bags; who am I kidding? .   Such a lovely outfit — definitely dressed to impress K!


& i equally LOVE all of your bags AND YOU sweetest sista-friend! Thanks so much


----------



## Chiichan

BigCherry said:


> Is that Legoland in Windsor?



It’s the one in Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Pollie-Jean said:


> It always amazes me how quickly one  ( me  )  changes his opinion
> As this variant was new I have rejected it


Great combination grey coat with dark red


----------



## KittieKelly

Topshop - faux fur


----------



## Pessie

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3838692
> 
> 
> Topshop - faux fur


Love this!


----------



## KittieKelly

Pessie said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Chiichan said:


> It’s the one in Carlsbad, CA.



  I thought you were up the road from me for a minute. Our Legoland has the first half as a miniature Lego London and the second half a theme park - is yours a similar set up? The Lego buildings are fascinating, we even had a moving tube line


----------



## Chiichan

BigCherry said:


> I thought you were up the road from me for a minute. Our Legoland has the first half as a miniature Lego London and the second half a theme park - is yours a similar set up? The Lego buildings are fascinating, we even had a moving tube line



Ahhh yours sounds so much better. There are a few big pieces and the middle is set up to be a dedication to American cities. You can get through this one in a few hours if you didn’t stop and try to touch the legos


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Paige


----------



## rachelburton17

Aldo


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying this Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838918



Wow, this color is just so pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this color is just so pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Scully Piper

Coach Camo Surrey with my favorite fries...TGIF!!!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in mineral - yesterday and today.


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in mineral - yesterday and today.
> View attachment 3838963



This is so pretty as are all your bags. I haven’t seen dark denim irl.


----------



## Amazona

Carrying LC LP custom size 4 LH this weekend. My new work tote


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> This is so pretty as are all your bags. I haven’t seen dark denim irl.


Thank you! Dark denim is a lovely neutral. I need to pull mine out soon. [emoji7]


----------



## OHtoDC

Hermès Evelyne in the most gorgeous blue! Love when I can use this one


----------



## luvlux64

Beautiful Fall weather with my LV Speedy B25! It matches my monogrammed Burberry wool scarf  Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> It always amazes me how quickly one  ( me  )  changes his opinion
> As this variant was new I have rejected it





Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838918


What a pretty color!


Scully Piper said:


> Coach Camo Surrey with my favorite fries...TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3838957


Squeeee!!! This is TDF!!!  Now I neeeeeed a camo bag!!!!!


----------



## roundandround

Pessie said:


> Changed bags - hoping today doesn't turn into a dog rescue saga as yesterday did  and I actually get to go shopping
> 
> View attachment 3837450



Beautiful bag, very appropriate color for fall.



Pollie-Jean said:


> It always amazes me how quickly one  ( me  )  changes his opinion
> As this variant was new I have rejected it



You carry this bag very well, Pollie!



Kendie26 said:


> Last night at important client dinner...1 of my all time favorites ever. Chanel M/L lambskin chevron CF



I agree with you, this one is gorgeous!



Scully Piper said:


> Coach Camo Surrey with my favorite fries...TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3838957



What a great looking camo bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Last night at important client dinner...1 of my all time favorites ever. Chanel M/L lambskin chevron CF



Beautiful and love your little camelia  



Pessie said:


> Bayswater
> 
> I was looking at the new green one the other day and the leather looks nowhere near as luscious as yours
> 
> View attachment 3838434





Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838918



Heavenly colour and love the words on the dustbag 



carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in mineral - yesterday and today.
> View attachment 3838963



Such a seductive colour



Amazona said:


> Carrying LC LP custom size 4 LH this weekend. My new work tote
> View attachment 3839134



Love LC LP bags and a bright coloured one is on my radar 



OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3839235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Evelyne in the most gorgeous blue! Love when I can use this one



And yet another beautiful blue


----------



## Glttglam

Sparkletastic said:


> What a pretty color!
> Squeeee!!! This is TDF!!!  Now I neeeeeed a camo bag!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> What a pretty color!
> Squeeee!!! This is TDF!!!  Now I neeeeeed a camo bag!!!!!


Yeah!!! Get one [emoji1] I love camo bags. I think I have 4 different ones.


----------



## BlueCherry

Just about to get into this mini duo for a night out on the town [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3839527
> 
> 
> Just about to get into this mini duo for a night out on the town [emoji4]


Pretty bag and I love your cardholder (I have not seen this style before with this gorgeous turnlock, usually just the classic logo)


----------



## obscurity7

My Mulberry Delphie accompanied me to get a (much needed) pedicure today.  This time on the flip side!

I love that you can see the beginnings of fall.  Finally.  It's my favorite season and DC gets horribly shortchanged every year.


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and I love your cardholder (I have not seen this style before with this gorgeous turnlock, usually just the classic logo)



Thank you @lamminda  I got this along with a medium o case in the same style maybe in the last 12 months. It’s reissue style in sheepskin, I like the soft leather but the turnlock on the cardholder can leave indents in other leather goods next to it or your bag lining if it’s leather. Still love it though [emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Vintage for me again.


----------



## tootsieroll918

Scully Piper said:


> Coach Camo Surrey with my favorite fries...TGIF!!!
> View attachment 3838957




 your camo bag !!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

tootsieroll918 said:


> [emoji813] your camo bag !!!!


Thanks[emoji1]


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## Scully Piper

My red Kate Spade car out for all you can eat lobster and king crab [emoji1]


----------



## Yuki85

Scully Piper said:


> My red Kate Spade car out for all you can eat lobster and king crab [emoji1]
> View attachment 3839902



Love that bag!! It's a funny picture!! And of course the king crab!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

10c red caviar Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo.


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory because I had an issue with a different bag. Luckily it was covered under the warranty so this was my replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838918


Wow, how incredible that color is !!! TDF stunning!!! Love it & always love KS quotes (i.e.-on your dustbag)


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> My red Kate Spade car out for all you can eat lobster and king crab [emoji1]
> View attachment 3839902


If THAT is not THE cutest bag ever i don't know what is....omg your style & personality RULES!!! Go Scully


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3839527
> 
> 
> Just about to get into this mini duo for a night out on the town [emoji4]


Girlfriend!!! These are some beauties for MISBEHAVING!!!! Yes?! Love them both& you


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> My Mulberry Delphie accompanied me to get a (much needed) pedicure today.  This time on the flip side!
> 
> I love that you can see the beginnings of fall.  Finally.  It's my favorite season and DC gets horribly shortchanged every year.
> 
> View attachment 3839587


Love seeing this one dear obscurity!! I was considering a Delphie a while ago & your color is that croc embossing is PERFECT! Your "tootsies" look pretty w/ your pedi!


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.


In general, I'm a sucker for the chevron Chanels, but this really takes it up a notch!  Love the pleating and the way it can go casual or dressy.


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing this one dear obscurity!! I was considering a Delphie a while ago & your color is that croc embossing is PERFECT! Your "tootsies" look pretty w/ your pedi!


Thank you m'dear.  I love the Delphie because the leather is indestructible.  Going to the bar?  Delphie.  Pedicure with fear of dropping it in water?  Delphie.  If you find one secondhand, I really do recommend it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.


I LOVE this bag of yours, Kendie!   True love!!! It's super gorgeous and fun!  

Gosh, I sooooo want a black Boy but I want an "interesting" yet classic one like yours - not the standard quilted one nor a heavily embellished one. And, it has to be new medium size.   So, I'm still on the hunt.  I'll just be inspired by yours til my new "man" comes home one day. LOL!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.



Your gorgeous CC and wardrobe are killing me and doing me in!!!! (Unfortunately my wallet and waistline  won’t let me be twins with you ). I love love the Boy style so much — and your limited edition is just extra special.  And I love your top as well.   Looking gorgeous K!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Proenza Schouler Small Courier


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> In general, I'm a sucker for the chevron Chanels, but this really takes it up a notch!  Love the pleating and the way it can go casual or dressy.





Sparkletastic said:


> I LOVE this bag of yours, Kendie!   True love!!! It's super gorgeous and fun!
> 
> Gosh, I sooooo want a black Boy but I want an "interesting" yet classic one like yours - not the standard quilted one nor a heavily embellished one. And, it has to be new medium size.   So, I'm still on the hunt.  I'll just be inspired by yours til my new "man" comes home one day. LOL!





Iamminda said:


> Your gorgeous CC and wardrobe are killing me and doing me in!!!! (Unfortunately my wallet and waistline  won’t let me be twins with you ). I love love the Boy style so much — and your limited edition is just extra special.  And I love your top as well.   Looking gorgeous K!





Sparkletastic said:


> Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840395


BIG THANKS to all of you uber kind beauties!
@obscurity7 ~ thank you & i love how you say "takes it up a notch" as I agree...pleating made it extra special & I will definitely let you know if i find/get a sweet Delphie@Sparkletastic thanks so much fellow chanel lover. I have ZERO doubt in your amazing hunting skills that you will find yourself a ridiculously unique, hot/handsome Boy to add to your gold one!@Iamminda ~thank you my  Sista! Let's not be silly please, your waistline is just dandy fine


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Proenza Schouler Small Courier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840395


Love seeing this baby....she is def a favorite of my from your phenomenal collection!


----------



## Molly0

Scully Piper said:


> My red Kate Spade car out for all you can eat lobster and king crab [emoji1]
> View attachment 3839902


You must be the "funnest" (not a word I'm sure) person on the purse forum!
Your handbag choices and your food choices make me want to go & hang out with you!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Molly0 said:


> You must be the "funnest" (not a word I'm sure) person on the purse forum!
> Your handbag choices and your food choices make me want to go & hang out with you!!!





Kendie26 said:


> If THAT is not THE cutest bag ever i don't know what is....omg your style & personality RULES!!! Go Scully



Molly0 and Kendie26...you are both so sweet! thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.


Wow! I think I love the pleated way more than the chevron!


----------



## Scully Piper

Yuki85 said:


> Love that bag!! It's a funny picture!! And of course the king crab!!!


Thank you [emoji1] I totally pigged out and waddled out of there.


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Wow! I think I love the pleated way more than the chevron!


 thanks so much Scully Piper!! I appreciate it!


----------



## debssx3

My current favorite


----------



## Haney1709

Hermes GP 36 my companion for today


----------



## essiedub

Haney1709 said:


> View attachment 3840880
> 
> Hermes GP 36 my companion for today



*Haney1709* Great color on the garden party! Is it gris mouette?


----------



## Haney1709

essiedub said:


> *Haney1709* Great color on the garden party! Is it gris mouette?



Thank you. It’s Bleu Glacier.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839960


Gorgeous classic red.
It makes me want to wear red lipstick and I don't wear red lipstick!!
(I do have some killer red Jimmy Choo heels though).
You know you're on to a good one when it makes you want to change your aesthetics to accommodate it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.


This is stunning Kendie sweetie.
And so is your blouse


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Scully Piper said:


> My red Kate Spade car out for all you can eat lobster and king crab [emoji1]
> View attachment 3839902


Such fun! 
It reminds me of this picture I took at a Flower show. This car is such flower power  I hope you had a lovely meal.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is stunning Kendie sweetie.
> And so is your blouse


Thanks much my sweetness! Always appreciate your fun & overly generous words....sending you love & happy vibes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

professionally dyed City with a Mautto chain strap


----------



## obscurity7

Pollie-Jean said:


> professionally dyed City with a Mautto chain strap


Who did you have do the dying?  (if it's in the US)


----------



## roundandround

Sparkletastic said:


> 10c red caviar Chanel Classic Single Flap Jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839960



That red, OMG so beautiful!



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my chanel Boy (limited edition Metiers d'Art 2016 Pleated Boy)I love wearing it both double strap style & long strap.



WOW, I've never seen a Boy bag that I feel in love with I like this style!



Pollie-Jean said:


> professionally dyed City with a Mautto chain strap



Very pretty! I kinda like the metal strap you added, looks great!


----------



## bakeacookie

Speedy B 25


----------



## leechiyong

Lunching with my neon pink Coach Dinkier.  Need the brightness heading into fall:


----------



## LucyMadrid

Speedy with scarf


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black today. 

And yes, @Kendie26, my hair is suffering for the change (sorry everyone: it's a long standing joke that I have better hair days when I carry my only Chanel flap)  However, I will gladly suffer for variety in my sartorial choices 

Here is a picture of her in action and another earlier at home, sitting pretty


----------



## Scully Piper

My partner in crime for the next 4 days. We're tagging along on my husband's business trip.


----------



## Scully Piper

Pollie-Jean said:


> professionally dyed City with a Mautto chain strap


I love this look [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

This is so pretty, Miss Dawn.  I bet your hair looks just fine (probably more than fine ).  I propose a theory — your hair will look great for everyday you post your bag here.  How about this new theory?  



Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black today.
> 
> And yes, @Kendie26, my hair is suffering for the change (sorry everyone: it's a long standing joke that I have better hair days when I carry my only Chanel flap)  However, I will gladly suffer for variety in my sartorial choices
> 
> Here is a picture of her in action and another earlier at home, sitting pretty


----------



## minoxa33

Scully Piper said:


> My partner in crime for the next 4 days. We're tagging along on my husband's business trip.
> View attachment 3841499



Love this bag and colour! [emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty, Miss Dawn.  I bet your hair looks just fine (probably more than fine ).  I propose a theory — your hair will look great for everyday you post your bag here.  How about this new theory?


I love this theory 
You are the sweetest


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Box


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji847][emoji170]Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841650
> 
> Named after sweetest @BigCherry


I love this bag and I LOVE your top.  This is just the perfect top capturing the beauty of both you and your garden!


----------



## Kendie26

Thank you @Miss_Dawn and @roundandround !! Love to you both my beauties.
Sorry everyone ....don't know why my pic above posted twice & I tried editing it but it won't delete 1 of them


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag and I LOVE your top.  This is just the perfect top capturing the beauty of both you and your garden!


Thanks darlin ! Can't figure out why pic posted twice though! I love hydrangeas so I had to buy that top


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black today.
> 
> And yes, @Kendie26, my hair is suffering for the change (sorry everyone: it's a long standing joke that I have better hair days when I carry my only Chanel flap)  However, I will gladly suffer for variety in my sartorial choices
> 
> Here is a picture of her in action and another earlier at home, sitting pretty





Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black today.
> 
> And yes, @Kendie26, my hair is suffering for the change (sorry everyone: it's a long standing joke that I have better hair days when I carry my only Chanel flap)  However, I will gladly suffer for variety in my sartorial choices
> 
> Here is a picture of her in action and another earlier at home, sitting pretty


I don't believe you girl! I KNOW your hair is rocking just like your pretty LILY!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Bianca


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Lunching with my neon pink Coach Dinkier.  Need the brightness heading into fall:
> View attachment 3841428


Special fondness for this Dinky....that color- sigh! It's my fave dinky ever!  I'm LOL cause my auto spellcheck changed it from "dkinky"


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> My partner in crime for the next 4 days. We're tagging along on my husband's business trip.
> View attachment 3841499


Lovely color!


----------



## Scully Piper

leechiyong said:


> Lunching with my neon pink Coach Dinkier.  Need the brightness heading into fall:
> View attachment 3841428


BAM on that shade of pink!!! Love it!


----------



## Scully Piper

minoxa33 said:


> Love this bag and colour! [emoji7]


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841650


[emoji7]the ensemble


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Lovely color!


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841650



Positively stunning pic @Kendie26


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841650


I love it @Kendie26
The top and the bag 
Now what I really need is one of my nice TPF friends to distract you while I indulge in a bit of larceny 
Who me?! <Big innocent eyes>


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> I don't believe you girl! I KNOW your hair is rocking just like your pretty LILY!


Hahaha you have too much faith in me thanks


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it @Kendie26
> The top and the bag
> Now what I really need is one of my nice TPF friends to distract you while I indulge in a bit of larceny
> Who me?! <Big innocent eyes>


Hey @Kendie26,  look at me


----------



## tatertot

Oldie but a goodie for me today. Miss Mon Mono Speedy 40


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> [emoji7]the ensemble





BigCherry said:


> Positively stunning pic @Kendie26





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it @Kendie26
> The top and the bag
> Now what I really need is one of my nice TPF friends to distract you while I indulge in a bit of larceny
> Who me?! <Big innocent eyes>





Iamminda said:


> Hey @Kendie26,  look at me


Thanks kindly @Scully Piper & I'm in love with your Gucci bamboo handle! That color is so chic & reminds me of Mulberrys famous Oxblood color ...have  best time w/ your DH!
@BigCherry  thanks babe...I forgot to remind everyone my Box has a special name!! 

BIG CHERRY! Sad there's no cherry emoji in tpf emoji list! @Miss_Dawn - so you are breaking up our Thelma & Louise duo to rob me?!! 

and @Iamminda no fair! Not playing nice 

in the sandbox against me 
I still love ya


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly @Scully Piper & I'm in love with your Gucci bamboo handle! That color is so chic & reminds me of Mulberrys famous Oxblood color ...have  best time w/ your DH!
> @BigCherry  thanks babe...I forgot to remind everyone my Box has a special name!!
> 
> BIG CHERRY! Sad there's no cherry emoji in tpf emoji list! @Miss_Dawn - so you are breaking up our Thelma & Louise duo to rob me?!!
> 
> and @Iamminda no fair! Not playing nice
> 
> in the sandbox against me
> I still love ya


Clearly all the tempting bags on this thread have undermined my morality 
Many thanks to my accomplices in crime, sweetie @Iamminda and @BigCherry 
I will re-establish our Thelma & Louise alliance @Kendie26 when I need to steal another bag 



In real life I'm the most strait-laced person you'll meet so the idea of being this virtual criminal mastermind gives me great happiness


----------



## magdalinka

Bottega Venetia small disco in Nero. Just got this beauty in the mail and already moved all my stuff to it. Love [emoji173]️ !!


----------



## Livia1

Scully Piper said:


> My partner in crime for the next 4 days. We're tagging along on my husband's business trip.
> View attachment 3841499



This is gorgeous! Love those bamboo handles.


----------



## LucyMadrid

magdalinka said:


> Bottega Venetia small disco in Nero. Just got this beauty in the mail and already moved all my stuff to it. Love [emoji173]️ !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842474


Congratulations and enjoy it!


----------



## LucyMadrid

tatertot said:


> Oldie but a goodie for me today. Miss Mon Mono Speedy 40
> View attachment 3842142


Speedy lasts for ever! I love it!


----------



## tatertot

LucyMadrid said:


> Speedy lasts for ever! I love it!



Thank you, Lucy This particular Speedy of mine is six years old and still looks amazing. It really is hard to beat the LV canvas when it comes to beater bags


----------



## BlueCherry

magdalinka said:


> Bottega Venetia small disco in Nero. Just got this beauty in the mail and already moved all my stuff to it. Love [emoji173]️ !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842474





Gorgeous bag I adore BV hardware too. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi - wave dotcom & bag charm
( faux fur strap is by free people )


----------



## Scully Piper

Livia1 said:


> This is gorgeous! Love those bamboo handles.


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly @Scully Piper & I'm in love [emoji813][emoji813]with your Gucci bamboo handle! That color is so chic & reminds me of Mulberrys famous Oxblood color ...have  best time w/ your DH!
> @BigCherry  thanks babe...I forgot to remind everyone my Box has a special name!!
> 
> BIG CHERRY! Sad there's no cherry emoji in tpf emoji list! @Miss_Dawn - so you are breaking up our Thelma & Louise duo to rob me?!!
> [emoji38]
> and @Iamminda no fair! Not playing nice
> 
> in the sandbox against me
> [emoji38]I still love ya


Thanks! Mulberry is on my wish list and when that wish comes true it will be in oxblood [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

MM Zhoe in cobalt blue the last few days.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> MM Zhoe in cobalt blue the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842863


What a gorgeous blue!


----------



## ksuromax

for some odd reason i didn't check this thread for a few days, donno...  
too many lovely bags, 'Liking' 'em all  
here's my companion for the past 3 days - OS Alexa from Mulberry with 3 different scarves (H and BV)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> for some odd reason i didn't check this thread for a few days, donno...
> too many lovely bags, 'Liking' 'em all
> here's my companion for the past 3 days - OS Alexa from Mulberry with 3 different scarves (H and BV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842939
> View attachment 3842940
> View attachment 3842941


Why don't I remember this lovely bag? So pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Why don't I remember this lovely bag? So pretty!


no idea  i posted her during our Designers week under M for Mulberry 
thanks


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> no idea  i posted her during our Designers week under M for Mulberry
> thanks


I know you had to have. And maybe also for pink week? I think it's that you have so many cute bags from a variety of brands that sometimes I have trouble keeping up.  I'm still lusting after your black Prada from a week ago.


----------



## tatertot

Bal Rose Bruyere City for me today[emoji175]


----------



## autumntoki

took my evelyne & tortoise charm out to the movie  [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## obscurity7

autumntoki said:


> took my evelyne & tortoise charm out to the movie  [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> View attachment 3843072


That's a great bag and a great shot!


----------



## obscurity7

Because two are better than one.


----------



## autumntoki

obscurity7 said:


> That's a great bag and a great shot!



aww thanks so much!! [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Scully Piper

obscurity7 said:


> Because two are better than one.
> View attachment 3843073


I agree [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I know you had to have. And maybe also for pink week? I think it's that you have so many cute bags from a variety of brands that sometimes I have trouble keeping up.  I'm still lusting after your black Prada from a week ago.


The one with silver hw?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> The one with silver hw?


Yes!  The shmushy Hobo-esque tote.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  The shmushy Hobo-esque tote.


 
Her lil sistah is ready for a spin...


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black today.
> 
> And yes, @Kendie26, my hair is suffering for the change (sorry everyone: it's a long standing joke that I have better hair days when I carry my only Chanel flap)  However, I will gladly suffer for variety in my sartorial choices
> 
> Here is a picture of her in action and another earlier at home, sitting pretty



What a beau*T*  Carried Lily yesterday too!



Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841650



Gorgeous bag and blouse. I'm jealous you  can still wear a blouse while it's getting cold around here now lol


----------



## roundandround

Balenciaga Canard with a canard head peeking out


----------



## ksuromax

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Canard with a canard head peeking out
> 
> View attachment 3843283


Lovely!


----------



## aundria17

This bag always brightens my day


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Canard with a canard head peeking out
> 
> View attachment 3843283


Too cute with the duck scarf! Canard is a gorgeous Bal blue


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> for some odd reason i didn't check this thread for a few days, donno...
> too many lovely bags, 'Liking' 'em all
> here's my companion for the past 3 days - OS Alexa from Mulberry with 3 different scarves (H and BV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842939
> View attachment 3842940
> View attachment 3842941


That pink


----------



## Kendie26

Iridescent gold/beige Reissue 226 all week [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Iridescent gold/beige Reissue 226 all week [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843493
> View attachment 3843494



So elegant and classy — like you


----------



## Monique1004

Going to work with my bolide today.


----------



## autumntoki

dinner date with my red heart [emoji173]️[emoji899][emoji483][emoji4] 
View attachment 3843713


p.s. sorry... don’t know why it’s showing 3 attachments... ?


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan


----------



## nicoleflopy

neverfull mm


----------



## ksuromax

Prada with most gorgeous leather


----------



## Yuki85

My absolute favorite at the moment [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

obscurity7 said:


> Because two are better than one.
> View attachment 3843073


Gorgeous Chloe!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So elegant and classy — like you


You are way too too kind my dearest girl....thank you but the bag is def more elegant & classy than me(by a million percent!)


----------



## debssx3




----------



## sonaturallyme

nicoleflopy said:


> neverfull mm
> View attachment 3843851


I spy a L'occitane pouch! I love their products. Do you use the pouch as a toiletry case or did you do a little shopping?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Prada with most gorgeous leather


This leather — wow.   Charm twins — yeah!


----------



## tenKrat

LV Kabuki Twist on chain


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> LV Kabuki Twist on chain
> View attachment 3844244


Cool boots


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This leather — wow.   Charm twins — yeah!


----------



## autumntoki

hiii [emoji8]  ...breakfast meeting with my herbag zip [emoji478][emoji505][emoji526][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji39]


----------



## Chiichan

I was too excited to use her and couldn’t wait for the weekend.


----------



## KittieKelly

Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Cool boots


Thanks!  Frye boots


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> This bag always brightens my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843344


It has too!  So fun. I love it. What brand is this? 


autumntoki said:


> dinner date with my red heart [emoji173]️[emoji899][emoji483][emoji4]
> View attachment 3843713
> 
> p.s. sorry... don’t know why it’s showing 3 attachments... ?


This is adorable. 


ksuromax said:


> Prada with most gorgeous leather


Yum, yum, yumsters!!!



Yuki85 said:


> My absolute favorite at the moment [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3843949


I adore this bag!!!! 

 know that a Bal is in my future. I need to stop my dawdling. In 2018 I'm making it happen. 


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3844486
> 
> 
> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend


 You have the most fun bags!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Angie


----------



## luvlux64

My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## nicoleflopy

sonaturallyme said:


> I spy a L'occitane pouch! I love their products. Do you use the pouch as a toiletry case or did you do a little shopping?


it was a recent GWP, I used it as a little makeup bag, I like the pop of color!
PS love the l'occitane almond shower oil.


----------



## tatertot

KittieKelly said:


> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend



What a unique and gorgeous Fendi



luvlux64 said:


> My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag  Have a nice weekend!



I love your whole look, so chic! 

I'm switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for today. I was wanting a pop of sunny color on this dreary fall day.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenKrat said:


> LV Kabuki Twist on chain
> View attachment 3844244


great style!


----------



## luvlux64

tatertot said:


> What a unique and gorgeous Fendi
> 
> 
> 
> I love your whole look, so chic!
> 
> I'm switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for today. I was wanting a pop of sunny color on this dreary fall day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844962



Thanks  and thanks for all the  guys!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

luvlux64 said:


> My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag  Have a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3844813


I love the red!


----------



## Chiichan

Is it too much red? [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Is it too much red? [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3845262


Nope!  Love both of your red beauties.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Nope!  Love both of your red beauties.



Thank you! I wasn’t a red person. But it’s really growing on me.


----------



## Scully Piper

Chiichan said:


> Is it too much red? [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3845262


No such thing with these gorgeous babies [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3844486
> 
> 
> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend [emoji3]


Ohhhhhh this one has personality and I love it [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

luvlux64 said:


> My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag [emoji813] Have a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3844813


I love your look [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

tatertot said:


> What a unique and gorgeous Fendi[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> I love your whole look, so chic!
> 
> I'm switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for today. I was wanting a pop of sunny color on this dreary fall day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844962


Beautiful shade of yellow [emoji1]


----------



## KittieKelly

Scully Piper said:


> Ohhhhhh this one has personality and I love it [emoji1]


Thank you 
It is very detailed, on the back as well


----------



## luvlux64

Shelby33 said:


> I love the red!


Thank you  it's my favourite colour 


Scully Piper said:


> I love your look [emoji1]


Thanks a lot. I've never worn a pair of red shoes (except for CL's red bottoms) & this made me feel good all day! People would bring their gaze down to my feet, it's funny


----------



## southernbelle43

Chiichan said:


> Is it too much red? [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3845262


There cannot be too much red.


----------



## aureliebr

Monique1004 said:


> Going to work with my bolide today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843679


I just received the jacket you're wearing in the mail last night!  I'm undecided on it--how do you like it?


----------



## Kendie26

Chiichan said:


> I was too excited to use her and couldn’t wait for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3844396


I absolutely adore the gucci marmont camera bag....it's my fave gucci of the moment! Congrats on this red beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3844486
> 
> 
> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend


OoooLaLa for sure on this sweet baby!!! I NEVER touch other people's bags, but if i saw this one I'd be seriously tempted to pet her (but i would ask you first!!) LOVELY!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag  Have a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3844813


Congrats & I totally LOVE your mod & everything w/ how you styled yourself!!


----------



## Pessie

Blustery autumn morning with my Mulberry Elgin


----------



## Pessie

tenKrat said:


> LV Kabuki Twist on chain
> View attachment 3844244


You look terrific 



Chiichan said:


> I was too excited to use her and couldn’t wait for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3844396


I never wait - its a very bad idea!  and I'd love one of these



KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3844486
> 
> 
> Fendi - velvet peek-a-boo with charmy friend


I love your style! 



Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Angie


Fabulous leather on this bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black 

Sitting pretty at home today  and now Lily and I are going out (oh and Mr Dawn too )


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats & I totally LOVE your mod & everything w/ how you styled yourself!!


Thanks, hon, that's so sweet . TPF gave me so much inspiration. And I love reading all the posts & pictures here. BTW, looove your bag collection


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Balenciaga Canard with a canard head peeking out
> 
> View attachment 3843283



WOW what a great comback of the canards (bag+scarf) on tPF since 2010 Awesome combo


----------



## tootsieroll918

Fall camping this weekend - cannot leave home without my Tumi crossbody and a little LV


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
> 
> Sitting pretty at home today  and now Lily and I are going out (oh and Mr Dawn too )



Miss Lily looks so pretty in your beautiful home!   I really like how you photograph your bags.  Hope you had a fun day out.


----------



## Iamminda

tootsieroll918 said:


> Fall camping this weekend - cannot leave home without my Tumi crossbody and a little LV


I like this crossbody a lot — what a great travel bag (I could use one myself).   Enjoy your camping trip.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Miss Lily looks so pretty in your beautiful home!   I really like how you photograph your bags.  Hope you had a fun day out.



Yes, I had a good day out 
Thank you very much dear @Iamminda. You're very kind


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## anumus

Had my Alma with me today as I went to an art museum, to see a retrospective show. Here she is next to one of the artists sketched notes from Paris


----------



## Scully Piper

Friday was Disney princesses night. 



Saturday is MK acid camo tote with a side of Chicago Fire pizza & Greek fries [emoji1]

And yes I'm obsessed with these fluffy bunny bag charms!!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel black caviar rectangular mini with silver tone hardware


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846170


Super pretty, feminine & fun!! Such a quintessential KS bag & I'm a sucker for pink & red together. Big love for this one!


----------



## Elaria

Scully Piper said:


> Friday was Disney princesses night.
> View attachment 3846277
> 
> 
> Saturday is MK acid camo tote with a side of Chicago Fire pizza & Greek fries [emoji1]
> 
> And yes I'm obsessed with these fluffy bunny bag charms!!!
> 
> View attachment 3846287



I love those bunny bag charms! Where did you get the red/multicolor one?


----------



## KittieKelly

Kendie26 said:


> OoooLaLa for sure on this sweet baby!!! I NEVER touch other people's bags, but if i saw this one I'd be seriously tempted to pet her (but i would ask you first!!) LOVELY!


Hehe thank you 
It is super soft, and id let you pet it 
I had an elderly man in the hardware store ask if he can touch my lamb jacket because it looked so soft, I said sure as long as his hands were clean


----------



## KittieKelly

Scully Piper said:


> Friday was Disney princesses night.
> View attachment 3846277
> 
> 
> Saturday is MK acid camo tote with a side of Chicago Fire pizza & Greek fries [emoji1]
> 
> And yes I'm obsessed with these fluffy bunny bag charms!!!
> 
> View attachment 3846287



Love the Disney!! I have that bunny charm too! they're adorable! 
Ooo dang those fries look good


----------



## Kendie26

KittieKelly said:


> Hehe thank you
> It is super soft, and id let you pet it
> I had an elderly man in the hardware store ask if he can touch my lamb jacket because it looked so soft, I said sure as long as his hands were clean


Yes! We are kindred spirits (per your comment about hardware store man/clean hands!) Whenever my hubby goes to pick up 1 of my beloved bags I do shriek at him "ARE YOUR HANDS CLEAN?!!!!!"


----------



## Scully Piper

KittieKelly said:


> Love the Disney!! I have that bunny charm too! they're adorable! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> Ooo dang those fries look good [emoji38]


Thanks [emoji1] I wanna buy the bunnies in different colors but that might be a little nuts...lol! And the fries are totally worth the heartburn I get from all the fresh garlic on it.


----------



## Scully Piper

Elaria said:


> I love those bunny bag charms! Where did you get the red/multicolor one?


From Amazon...seller was RitzyBay for $12


----------



## BagLadyT

Chiichan said:


> Is it too much red? [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3845262



No ma'am!


----------



## BagLadyT

luvlux64 said:


> My new Neo Noe will be my everyday work bag  Have a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3844813


----------



## Yuki85

It is actually not my weekend bag but since I stayed the whole day at home enjoying my Sunday afternoon I was to lazy to change [emoji6]


----------



## lvchanellvr

LV Amarante Vernis Alma PM in gold tone hardware


----------



## autumntoki

checking in for a mini vacation... [emoji162][emoji574]️[emoji545][emoji173]️ LV x murakami neverfull mm [emoji76] & hello kitty charm xx


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## kiss_p

Chloe Marlow


----------



## bakeacookie

Neverfull!


----------



## jpark2

Pochette Metis


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> It is actually not my weekend bag but since I stayed the whole day at home enjoying my Sunday afternoon I was to lazy to change [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3846922


Balenciaga  chevre  


Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 3847094


gorgeous leather!! 


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3847341
> 
> Neverfull!


what a nice shot!!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Blustery autumn morning with my Mulberry Elgin
> 
> View attachment 3845788





Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
> 
> Sitting pretty at home today  and now Lily and I are going out (oh and Mr Dawn too )


love! love! love!


----------



## gswpurse

it's been a long time since I last carried her.


----------



## tenKrat

Pessie said:


> You look terrific


Thank you, @Pessie!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Looks beautiful on you darlin!!! Love this bag & the pretty, & subtle shimmer


----------



## allyloupuppy

Cams said:


> My Brea grand blue


 This is sooooo gorgeous!!! I wish they would make it again


----------



## BlueCherry

Baby size SDJ on its second outing and it’s softening up already [emoji178]


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Dusty rose caviar rectangular mini with ruthenium hardware


----------



## leechiyong

Loving my neon pink Dinkier lately.  Out at lunch:


----------



## Chiichan

leechiyong said:


> Loving my neon pink Dinkier lately.  Out at lunch:
> View attachment 3847824



Sooo cute! I love how bright it is


----------



## bakeacookie

City Steamer with Coach charm


----------



## Sparkletastic

After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag. 

Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag.
> 
> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3847965



Glad you are feeling better .   This bag is just stunning!   And that silver bijoux chain!!!!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## nicoleflopy

my 26 years old coach court bag, the hardware looks more shiny than my 2 years old Louis vuitton…


----------



## Cams

allyloupuppy said:


> This is sooooo gorgeous!!! I wish they would make it again


Thank you.


----------



## ivdw

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3847341
> 
> Neverfull!


Great bag and picture. I would love to be in a sunny country right now!


----------



## carterazo

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3847317
> 
> 
> Chloe Marlow


This is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan all weekend 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach today.


----------



## ksuromax

i'm lazy and i know it


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3847692
> 
> 
> Baby size SDJ on its second outing and it’s softening up already [emoji178]


 Ahhhhhh there SHE is!!! I never saw a pic of this newbie, MOST GORGEOUS bag!!! Biggest Congrats dearest friend!!! Hope you are loving her


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag.
> 
> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3847965


THIS bag kills me  I WANT!!!!!
So glad you are feeling better Sparkle!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848137
> 
> Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848138


THIS Coach is totally a favorite or perhaps THE favorite of ALL your amazing bags.


----------



## Aoifs

Sparkletastic said:


> After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag.
> 
> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3847965



This combination is fabulous!

I've been sick too and cooped up [emoji21]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhhh there SHE is!!! I never saw a pic of this newbie, MOST GORGEOUS bag!!! Biggest Congrats dearest friend!!! Hope you are loving her



 Hi @Kendie26 thank you [emoji4] and yes I am loving her. A very versatile shade of pink that’s working surprisingly well with my winter clothing


----------



## ksuromax

leechiyong said:


> Loving my neon pink Dinkier lately.  Out at lunch:
> View attachment 3847824


such a gorgeous, happy pop of colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag.
> 
> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3847965


it's stunning, Spark! really special and outstanding!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848137
> 
> Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848138


the grey CH must be melting down on your shoulder.... mmmm....


----------



## Kendie26

Casual day for running errands 2016 chanel drawstring bag


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> THIS Coach is totally a favorite or perhaps THE favorite of ALL your amazing bags.


Thank you! 


ksuromax said:


> the grey CH must be melting down on your shoulder.... mmmm....


Yes! She's so smooshy. [emoji4]


----------



## kiss_p

carterazo said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Casual day for running errands 2016 chanel drawstring bag


Don't you just love the easy of this bag??? totally different vibe yet not lacking any chic-ness of the brand!! BRAVA!


----------



## LV.NYC

Chloe Marcie Medium in dark burgundy on National purse day [emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Casual day for running errands 2016 chanel drawstring bag


Love this bag and tee!  I wish I can look this good running errands.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> i'm lazy and i know it


Your “lazy” days sure look good!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your “lazy” days sure look good!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Don't you just love the easy of this bag??? totally different vibe yet not lacking any chic-ness of the brand!! BRAVA!





Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and tee!  I wish I can look this good running errands.


Thanks so much beautiful gal pals!!Trust me iamminda, i am not looking "good"...a good bag does wonders thought right!?!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much beautiful gal pals!!Trust me iamminda, i am not looking "good"...a good bag does wonders thought right!?!


Yeah, yeah...  
a woman with a good taste (which you definitely are!) cannot look 'not good'....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are feeling better .   This bag is just stunning!   And that silver bijoux chain!!!!  Just gorgeous.





Kendie26 said:


> THIS bag kills me  I WANT!!!!!
> So glad you are feeling better Sparkle!





Aoifs said:


> This combination is fabulous!
> 
> I've been sick too and cooped up [emoji21]





ksuromax said:


> it's stunning, Spark! really special and outstanding!


Thanks for all the love!  This is one of my faves. So easy to wear. 

@Aoifs  - I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> i'm lazy and i know it


I love how you've coordinated your bracelet and shoes with the bag.


Kendie26 said:


> Casual day for running errands 2016 chanel drawstring bag


@Kendie26 - Stop. You know I love this.  You keep pushing me to get a casual, run around Chanel. LOL!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I love how you've coordinated your bracelet and shoes with the bag.
> @Kendie26 - Stop. You know I love this.  You keep pushing me to get a casual, run around Chanel. LOL!


I'll stop if YOU stop flashing me/us all YOUR beauties especially that grey bisoux chain CF!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3847317
> 
> 
> Chloe Marlow


I just LOVE this color!


----------



## kiss_p

Shelby33 said:


> I just LOVE this color!


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Casual day for running errands[emoji2] 2016 chanel drawstring bag


Even your running errands look is too cute [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

RDK hobo in red (the perfect red orange) [emoji7]


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Casual day for running errands 2016 chanel drawstring bag



I told my husband when I grow up I want a collection just like Kendie's! Lmao!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> After week of being sick, I'm FINALLY out and about and in a different bag.
> 
> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb single classic flap with silver bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3847965



Oh my!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> RDK hobo in red (the perfect red orange) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848905


Stunning Red!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> I told my husband when I grow up I want a collection just like Kendie's! Lmao!!





Scully Piper said:


> Even your running errands look is too cute [emoji7]


That's very sweet of both of you Lovelies ....thanks so much & please know that i adore ALL of your bags & posts!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Stunning Red!


Yes, it's beautiful!  Thanks!
(A little more orange irl than in the pic.)


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Chloe Marcie today[emoji262] I love this bag so much that I’m on my third[emoji38]


----------



## Cookiefiend

My trusty Longchamp!


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> RDK hobo in red (the perfect red orange) [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848905


TDF [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLadyT said:


> I told my husband when I grow up I want a collection just like Kendie's! Lmao!! [emoji813][emoji813]


Lol!!! Kendie's posts sure makes me want to be a fly on her closet wall [emoji16]


----------



## Scully Piper

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Chloe Marcie today[emoji262] I love this bag so much that I’m on my third[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849093


Beautiful bag and  background [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Cookiefiend said:


> My trusty Longchamp!
> View attachment 3849163


Quite lovely [emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV Neverfull in the PM size this week. thanks for letting me share and have a nice rest of the week everyone


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Cole Haan all weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848137
> 
> Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848138


Ahhhhhhhh the Coach bag that got away from me [emoji21] It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Ahhhhhhhh the Coach bag that got away from me [emoji21] It's so beautiful!!!


Don't stop looking for it. [emoji56]


----------



## BlueCherry

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Chloe Marcie today[emoji262] I love this bag so much that I’m on my third[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849093



I love duplicates but feel I shouldn’t. Are all of yours the same size?


----------



## BlueCherry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> LV Neverfull in the PM size this week. thanks for letting me share and have a nice rest of the week everyone
> View attachment 3849166



Don’t see the PM size very often, it’s lovely [emoji4]


----------



## BagLadyT

Scully Piper said:


> Lol!!! Kendie's posts sure makes me want to be a fly on her closet wall [emoji16]


Absolutely. Her and Sparkletastic!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> That's very sweet of both of you Lovelies ....thanks so much & please know that i adore ALL of your bags & posts!


@BagLadyT 
Join the queue for the people who want to be @Kendie26 when we grow up


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BagLadyT
> Join the queue for the people who want to be @Kendie26 when we grow up



Lol!!! Miss Dawn you have your very own store as well I'd like to walk through! Complete with perfumes and candles!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Scully Piper said:


> TDF [emoji7]


That really is TDF - that color is amazing. 
(I googled it to see if it was available… Do I need it? No. Do I want it? Yup.)


----------



## pmburk

Vintage (1994) Louis Vuitton Noe GM with a vintage Lanvin scarf.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> Absolutely. Her and Sparkletastic!





Scully Piper said:


> Lol!!! Kendie's posts sure makes me want to be a fly on her closet wall [emoji16]





Miss_Dawn said:


> @BagLadyT
> Join the queue for the people who want to be @Kendie26 when we grow up


Oh my gosh, stop it ladies!!Warm thanks for your overly generous & fun compliments!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
> I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags


 See people, THIS is a bag! HOLY CRAPPOLA!!! BAG DYNAMITE!!! The infamous beautiful birthday bag is out on the loose. OMG SO FREAKING INCREDIBLE. THAT COLOR


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
> I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags


So darn pretty!  Watch me swoon and drool


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
> I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags



I love that photo in garden, it showcases the beautiful colour of the SDJ just perfectly [emoji178]

I had to laugh at your camera roll comment - mine is full of mischievous photo/video jokes from WhatsApp and too many photos of bags. Ones that are mine, ones I’ve seen on here that I think I want and snapshots from websites. And I think I’ll add your lovely garden pic too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> Lol!!! Miss Dawn you have your very own store as well I'd like to walk through! Complete with perfumes and candles!!



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> See people, THIS is a bag! HOLY CRAPPOLA!!! BAG DYNAMITE!!! The infamous beautiful birthday bag is out on the loose. OMG SO FREAKING INCREDIBLE. THAT COLOR



You're so cute, remembering that this was my birthday bag. I do love it and have only carried it a few times. Partly because it's such a shocking pink , and partly because I like to keep it special. 



Iamminda said:


> So darn pretty!  Watch me swoon and drool



Awww. Thank you 



BigCherry said:


> I love that photo in garden, it showcases the beautiful colour of the SDJ just perfectly [emoji178]
> 
> I had to laugh at your camera roll comment - mine is full of mischievous photo/video jokes from WhatsApp and too many photos of bags. Ones that are mine, ones I’ve seen on here that I think I want and snapshots from websites. And I think I’ll add your lovely garden pic too



I love flowers and gardens  I made this picture for you last month, and I'm resending


----------



## GucciGirl 816

Today I'm carrying my Gucci crossbody. Another one of my favorites.


----------



## KittieKelly

Miu Miu


----------



## Kendie26

Out to meet 1 of our dearest out-of-town friends for dinner...Valentino Glamlock has been hiding too long! Also added my new mini YSL perfume that i just bought (love it) & necklace


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out to meet 1 of our dearest out-of-town friends for dinner...Valentino Glamlock has been hiding too long! Also added my new mini YSL perfume that i just bought (love it) & necklace



Oh wow, my Glam Girl!   Love the hardware — that gorgeous chain!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My sweet LC was so good today I took her to dinner [emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
> I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags


OMG!  Love this. I love the SDJ and I adore it in pink! Whoop!


KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3849730
> 
> 
> Miu Miu


Great Miu Miu. I just love your collections. Always something amazing!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My hot pink lamb Miss Dior went to the movies!


----------



## KittieKelly

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  Love this. I love the SDJ and I adore it in pink! Whoop!
> Great Miu Miu. I just love your collections. Always something amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Out to meet 1 of our dearest out-of-town friends for dinner...Valentino Glamlock has been hiding too long! Also added my new mini YSL perfume that i just bought (love it) & necklace


What a colour!! The dress looks amazing too


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pinky Pie (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia) today  pictures are not from today, I took them off my camera roll from a few months ago.
> I reckon you can tell a TPF member from a camera roll that comprises disproportionate pictures of handbags


i guess i know which bag you'll take along to watch new 'My little pony'..... 
fabulous colour and scenery!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out to meet 1 of our dearest out-of-town friends for dinner...Valentino Glamlock has been hiding too long! Also added my new mini YSL perfume that i just bought (love it) & necklace


stunning bag and perfect accessories!  
i'm loving it


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> My hot pink lamb Miss Dior went to the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849852


Va va va voom! That is a gorgeous pink bag


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## tatertot

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful bag and  background [emoji1]



Thank you! It's Lake Michigan 



BigCherry said:


> I love duplicates but feel I shouldn’t. Are all of yours the same size?



They are and they all have the cross-body strap as well. I just love the leather and versatility they offer.


----------



## CClovesbags

Have to bring her out before it starts snowing again


----------



## pmburk

LV Besace Rosebery today.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



Love this color hobo!   And very nicely coordinated.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love this color hobo!   And very nicely coordinated.


thank you!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Cookiefiend said:


> That really is TDF - that color is amazing.
> (I googled it to see if it was available… Do I need it? No. Do I want it? Yup.)


Ditto [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLadyT said:


> Absolutely. Her and Sparkletastic!


For sure!


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Don't stop looking for it. [emoji56]


It is definitely still on my purse radar [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Red leopard scarf and monogram today to help me wake up


----------



## BlueCherry

tatertot said:


> Thank you! It's Lake Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> They are and they all have the cross-body strap as well. I just love the leather and versatility they offer.



Thanks for the reply [emoji4]; I think you’ve just encouraged me to go back online


----------



## Yuki85

Start using my phantom again at cold days after long time - still love it so much!!


----------



## jpark2

Just checked into my Airbnb in Tahoe with my expandable Longchamp duffle and a floral leather purse that my parents bought from Italy [emoji634] [emoji173]️


----------



## tootsieroll918

My smoked check Burberry was my handbag today


----------



## carterazo

Coach Romy in mint


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Effie hobo


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Effie hobo


I love that! It looks so comfy too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mulberry Blossom tote (ohmygosh - the leather is so soft!)


----------



## lvchanellvr

LV Black Vernis Brea MM with gold hardware


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Vintage Bally bag that can also be a clutch [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

First Coach bag I have had in a while. But I couldn't resist the glitter on it It is  the Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Waiting patiently at the bank with one of my favorite bags!! My infrarouge Pochette Metis


----------



## KittieKelly

Brunello Cucinelli -  gray shearling (crystals handle didn't photograph too well, but it's very sparkly)


----------



## daisychainz

Glttglam said:


> First Coach bag I have had in a while. But I couldn't resist the glitter on it It is  the Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851333
> View attachment 3851334


That is very pretty. I see it matches your name too. Is this in stores now, or is this an older style?


----------



## Glttglam

daisychainz said:


> That is very pretty. I see it matches your name too. Is this in stores now, or is this an older style?


Oh thank you Yes it is in stores now. I just got it this past week at the Coach Outlet. I was surprised how sparkly it is in person. The pictures don't do a good job showing all the sparkles.


----------



## daisychainz

Glttglam said:


> Oh thank you Yes it is in stores now. I just got it this past week at the Coach Outlet. I was surprised how sparkly it is in person. The pictures don't do a good job showing all the sparkles.


Thank you. I love sparkles too and have not bought from Coach in a while. I might consider this one.


----------



## Scully Piper

Jack Skellington today, Friday the 13th [emoji32]


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Jack Skellington today, Friday the 13th [emoji32]
> View attachment 3851888


So fitting


----------



## Amazona

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Effie hobo


Is this Midnight?


----------



## ksuromax

Amazona said:


> Is this Midnight?


Indeed, it is


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Mulberry Blossom tote (ohmygosh - the leather is so soft!)
> View attachment 3851229


Oh, dear!....


----------



## Aoifs

Glttglam said:


> First Coach bag I have had in a while. But I couldn't resist the glitter on it It is  the Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851333
> View attachment 3851334



What a great colour and the glitter is fun! I have this bag in beige and it's a great small work bag! Enjoy


----------



## Mimmy

Scully Piper said:


> Jack Skellington today, Friday the 13th [emoji32]
> View attachment 3851888



Love this one! Is that a RM strap that you added?


----------



## Scully Piper

Mimmy said:


> Love this one! Is that a RM strap that you added?


Thanks. Yup & I love it. Can't wait to get the black and gold version when it goes on sale.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy weekend everyone 

Two pictures of my Pochette Accessoires with a new long gold chain. 

First picture: something old, something new. My antique Wedgwood Jasperware planter from the 1890s against a Pochette Accessoires from 2017 

Second picture: Pochette Accessoires with the last of the summer roses in my front garden.


----------



## marceylove

It's nearly 10.30pm here already. I was out with this beloved xo


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> Absolutely. Her and Sparkletastic!





Scully Piper said:


> For sure!


Awwww!  thank you ladies. 


CClovesbags said:


> Have to bring her out before it starts snowing again
> View attachment 3850180


This is stunning!  I love this color. What is the name?


ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Effie hobo


This is yet another yummy bag of yours @ksuromax.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> This is yet another yummy bag of yours @ksuromax.


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy weekend everyone
> 
> Two pictures of my Pochette Accessoires with a new long gold chain.
> 
> First picture: something old, something new. My antique Wedgwood Jasperware planter from the 1890s against a Pochette Accessoires from 2017
> 
> Second picture: Pochette Accessoires with the last of the summer roses in my front garden.



That’s a great idea to wear the PA with a long chain!    The background of your picture is often as captivating as your bag.  That planter is so pretty.  And what a lovely garden you have.  Happy Weekend


----------



## Amazona

ksuromax said:


> Indeed, it is


Twins! You have great taste


----------



## ksuromax

Amazona said:


> Twins! You have great taste


right back at you, twinnie


----------



## Scully Piper

Out for a movie with my Betsey Johnson telephone bag...handset actually works with any cellphone [emoji1]


----------



## coolmelondew

Out for a walk with Celine Ring Bag


----------



## kiss_p




----------



## jpark2

Lighting isn’t the best, but I’m carrying my Damier Ebene Pochette Accesoires tonight for an evening show.


----------



## Sparkletastic

coolmelondew said:


> Out for a walk with Celine Ring Bag
> View attachment 3852563


Love.


----------



## bakeacookie




----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Out for a walk with Celine Ring Bag
> View attachment 3852563


 I get so excited when i see Celine bags....love this one!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3852737


Go Flower Power!! LOVE this one bake....i was super close to buying one myself...such a preciously chic bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Jack Skellington today, Friday the 13th [emoji32]
> View attachment 3851888


OMG how awesome is this!!! You never fail to make us smile Scully Piper!! Your collection is the bomb diggity!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> That’s a great idea to wear the PA with a long chain!    The background of your picture is often as captivating as your bag.  That planter is so pretty.  And what a lovely garden you have.  Happy Weekend


Awww 
Thank you very much


----------



## ksuromax

Quick Sunday errands with this baby - BV cervo in yummy bordeaux


----------



## ksuromax

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3852737


She is so special!!!


----------



## OHtoDC

My Ted Baker Flossi bag. The pink is a 
surprisingly easy shade to work with.


----------



## pmburk

Fendi bucket I picked up at a sale this weekend.


----------



## donutsprinkles

The pouch wristlet that comes with the MCM Liz Shopper Visetos Tote (Black) Medium size. It fit everything I needed to do when running errands and having a nice break in the mall today.


----------



## Yuki85

Scully Piper said:


> Jack Skellington today, Friday the 13th [emoji32]
> View attachment 3851888



Love it soo much!! And it is the perfect bag for a Friday, 13 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Scully Piper

In a baking mood today with my Speedy [emoji200]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> OMG how awesome is this!!! You never fail to make us smile Scully Piper!! Your collection is the bomb diggity!


Thank you so much Kendie26  I hope you're having an awesome Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

OHtoDC said:


> My Ted Baker Flossi bag. The pink is a
> surprisingly easy shade to work with.


Love the color with rose gold hardware [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

donutsprinkles said:


> The pouch wristlet that comes with the MCM Liz Shopper Visetos Tote (Black) Medium size. It fit everything I needed to do when running errands and having a nice break in the mall today.
> View attachment 3853075


I still can't believe how much that pouch fits!


----------



## Scully Piper

Yuki85 said:


> Love it soo much!! And it is the perfect bag for a Friday, 13 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> In a baking mood today with my Speedy [emoji200]
> View attachment 3853183


something dark chocolate?


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> something dark chocolate?


Good idea [emoji3] put a dark choc drizzle on top!


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> Good idea [emoji3] put a dark choc drizzle on top!


oh, i thought it was a hint to guess... brown boxes, DE squares looked like chocolate bar...


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> oh, i thought it was a hint to guess... brown boxes, DE squares looked like chocolate bar...


Oh [emoji23] it's actually a Cheesecake Factory box mix


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was too busy having fun with out of town guests to change so, it's the 2nd day in my pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. This bag always gives a bit of _sparkle_ to every day outfits.


----------



## bakeacookie

Still with my tea roses!


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> Oh [emoji23] it's actually a Cheesecake Factory box mix


I know, but they are brown, right? Not blue, not red, but brown


----------



## ksuromax

bakeacookie said:


> Still with my tea roses!
> 
> View attachment 3853448


Bellissimo and yummissimo!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I was too busy having fun with out of town guests to change so, it's the 2nd day in my pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. This bag always gives a bit of _sparkle_ to every day outfits.
> View attachment 3853442


I'm loving it!!  and matelasse details are so plump and puffy!


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> I know, but they are brown, right? Not blue, not red, but brown [emoji38]


Yes brown


----------



## bakeacookie

ksuromax said:


> Bellissimo and yummissimo!!



Thank you!


----------



## nicoleflopy

whale bag…
it was from a kids stuff store
, they have all kinds of cute design, I liked the butterfly one at first, but it was too small to fit my phone, so I bought the "biggest" one in the range, that's the whale! lol


----------



## ksuromax

Prada in soft calf


----------



## tenKrat

nicoleflopy said:


> whale bag…
> it was from a kids stuff store
> , they have all kinds of cute design, I liked the butterfly one at first, but it was too small to fit my phone, so I bought the "biggest" one in the range, that's the whale! lol


Fun bag!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Prada in soft calf


Love the leather and the chain


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Love the leather and the chain


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

nicoleflopy said:


> whale bag…
> it was from a kids stuff store
> , they have all kinds of cute design, I liked the butterfly one at first, but it was too small to fit my phone, so I bought the "biggest" one in the range, that's the whale! lol


I love it[emoji1]


----------



## marceylove

pmburk said:


> Fendi bucket I picked up at a sale this weekend.


What a great find!!! Congrats


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

On the way to work.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> On the way to work.  Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853850


Ooh!  This is ADORABLE!


----------



## Yuki85

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> On the way to work.  Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853850



Looks so elegant!! Love it!!


----------



## jpark2

Running errands with pochette Metis. Still getting used to this bag.


----------



## LucyMadrid

My recent purchase. YSL Kate silver hdw. Not worn yet


----------



## ksuromax

LucyMadrid said:


> My recent purchase. YSL Kate silver hdw. Not worn yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854207


Ooh!!! This looks so chic!! So glam rock!!  fab score!!


----------



## ksuromax

I am still with my Prada , she is surprisingly roomy and handy for all my stuff i usially carry. Found a scarf to match her animalistic chain handles


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> I love it[emoji1]


When I saw this bag, I initially thought it was one of your bags lol


----------



## meowmix318

nicoleflopy said:


> whale bag…
> it was from a kids stuff store
> , they have all kinds of cute design, I liked the butterfly one at first, but it was too small to fit my phone, so I bought the "biggest" one in the range, that's the whale! lol


Too cute. Definitely something I would have done


----------



## LucyMadrid

ksuromax said:


> Ooh!!! This looks so chic!! So glam rock!!  fab score!!


Thanks!! I think it is cute for evenings!


----------



## ksuromax

LucyMadrid said:


> Thanks!! I think it is cute for evenings!


absolutely!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel reissue [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854629


I need to add this one to be wish list!   You look gorgeous with the beautiful coat and Reissue!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> I am still with my Prada , she is surprisingly roomy and handy for all my stuff i usially carry. Found a scarf to match her animalistic chain handles


the scarf is beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the scarf is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854629


Gosh.... are you shooting for a cover???


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> When I saw this bag, I initially thought it was one of your bags lol


Right!!! I thought that bag is right out of my closet...LOL!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854629


Love your bag but that coat...WOW!!!


----------



## jpark2

Back in the office with my olive Longchamp.


----------



## Cheryl_A13

ksuromax said:


> for some odd reason i didn't check this thread for a few days, donno...
> too many lovely bags, 'Liking' 'em all
> here's my companion for the past 3 days - OS Alexa from Mulberry with 3 different scarves (H and BV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842939
> View attachment 3842940
> View attachment 3842941


Luv the Colours of your bag...


----------



## Cheryl_A13

Shelbyrana said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC coming to the Tigers game with me!



Colour is so bright, Luv it


----------



## Cheryl_A13

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in peridot green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824703


Wow!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone


----------



## Cheryl_A13

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone
> View attachment 3854691



Lovely bag you got!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone
> View attachment 3854691


This is really pretty.


----------



## aundria17

Alexander Wang Rockie with iridescent hardware


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3854721
> 
> Alexander Wang Rockie with iridescent hardware


I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone
> View attachment 3854691


Oh, my! So pretty!!


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3854721
> 
> Alexander Wang Rockie with iridescent hardware


Loving it!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854629


Oh la la  That's a perfect Chanel and a perfect mod pic, dearest Kendie!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone
> View attachment 3854691


Yes, beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I need to add this one to be wish list!   You look gorgeous with the beautiful coat and Reissue!





ksuromax said:


> Gosh.... are you shooting for a cover???





Scully Piper said:


> Love your bag but that coat...WOW!!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh la la  That's a perfect Chanel and a perfect mod pic, dearest Kendie!


Oh my stop it gals, i blush-i blush!!! THAT is hysterical sweet ksuromax (& the answer is HELL NO!!!) Thank you all my darlings! That raincoat is seriously ANCIENT in the fashion world Scully but i do still love it too! Kisses y'all!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> for the week, my new-to-me mulberry medium lily. thanks for letting me share (my grainy cell phone pic) and enjoy your week everyone
> View attachment 3854691


Aw, sweetest most pretty Lily!! How i do love her. I have my tiny mini in mushroom metallic that i swear i joke & say "please bury me w/ this little gem" ....sorry, not to sound morbid or anything but i just ADORE a Lily!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080


This is a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Cheryl_A13

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080


Lovely bag!!! Luv it!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080


This is one STUNNING bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV medium Veneta


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080





ksuromax said:


> BV medium Veneta


2 MAJOR STUNNERS ladies!!


----------



## Aoifs

I stole (borrowed) this vintage cutie out of my mother's closet. I love the look and it was the perfect opportunity to try out this style of bag before I splash out on my next big purchase - the Pochette Metis!

PS she stuck the button on to cover a burn mark...Moms! [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 2 MAJOR STUNNERS ladies!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty!





carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous color!





Cheryl_A13 said:


> Lovely bag!!! Luv it!





ksuromax said:


> This is one STUNNING bag!!!





Kendie26 said:


> 2 MAJOR STUNNERS ladies!!


Thank you!  She makes me happy.


----------



## leechiyong

Boyy Bobby Charm to which I attached an iridescent chain:


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Boyy Bobby Charm to which I attached an iridescent chain:
> View attachment 3855618





CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3855749


WOWEE ladies, these are BOTH absolutely GORGEOUS bags....LOVE them both....tons!!!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm off to meet my work partner for a big client dinner


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I'm off to meet my work partner for a big client dinner


Go get 'em, Kendie!   Maybe not with a beer-fest and dancing although that might work too  just wanted to cheer you on!


----------



## Sparkletastic

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3855749


You've made classic black look very happy and joyful.


----------



## CClovesbags

Sparkletastic said:


> You've made classic black look very happy and joyful.


Awwwww, thank you, dear.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I'm off to meet my work partner for a big client dinner


wishing you best of luck for you meeting, Love!!


----------



## ksuromax

Prada bauletto, yummiest toffee brown (Palissandro) daino leather


----------



## ksuromax

leechiyong said:


> Boyy Bobby Charm to which I attached an iridescent chain:
> View attachment 3855618


what a cutie!!!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Go get 'em, Kendie!   Maybe not with a beer-fest and dancing although that might work too  just wanted to cheer you on!





ksuromax said:


> wishing you best of luck for you meeting, Love!!





ksuromax said:


> Prada bauletto, yummiest toffee brown (Palissandro) daino leather


Thank you my sweetest (Bal) pals!! HaSGCW, beer-fest/dancing should have been on our agenda as they are quite the fun group! @ksuromax your brown Prada is divine &looks so chic on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my sweetest (Bal) pals!! HaSGCW, beer-fest/dancing should have been on our agenda as they are quite the fun group! @ksuromax your brown Prada is divine &looks so chic on you!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## christinemliu

Using brown also! It's the Linea Pelle Sienna Tote in camel...keeping LP (uh, which can now stand for Linea Pelle or the Longchamp Le Pliage haha) alive!


----------



## christinemliu

Trying to post an upright photo...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE ladies, these are BOTH absolutely GORGEOUS bags....LOVE them both....tons!!!


+1 - these are beautiful!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080


Beautiful bag and the color is just striking!


----------



## Scully Piper

Aoifs said:


> I stole (borrowed) this vintage cutie out of my mother's closet. I love the look and it was the perfect opportunity to try out this style of bag before I splash out on my next big purchase - the Pochette Metis!
> 
> PS she stuck the button on to cover a burn mark...Moms! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3855435


I think I need to visit your mom's closet too...LOL! Lovely bag [emoji1]


----------



## Aoifs

Scully Piper said:


> I think I need to visit your mom's closet too...LOL! Lovely bag [emoji1]



It's a fun place! She is not really into designer labels - just lots and lots of clothes! I also 'acquired' two tone black&white sling backs that look so Chanel! She hasn't worn them since the 80's and they are pristine. [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Aoifs said:


> It's a fun place! She is not really into designer labels - just lots and lots of clothes! I also 'acquired' two tone black&white sling backs that look so Chanel! She hasn't worn them since the 80's and they are pristine. [emoji1]


Wow [emoji7] lucky you [emoji1]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder bag in teal nubuck. It's so stuffed to the gills, that my slouchy tote doesn't look slouchy. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855080



Gorgeous color!! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

BV medium Veneta in Armatura


----------



## Sparkletastic

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> BV medium Veneta in Armatura


I love your bag and all your accessories!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> I love your bag and all your accessories!!!


thank you


----------



## RayKay

Blissroads said:


> Running errands with pochette Metis. Still getting used to this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854153



Are you having trouble getting used to it? I LOVE my PMs so much (I have Mono and Reverse). I have been carrying my Mono all week...long time for me in one bag, and am reluctantly switching out today to give another bag some love! I hope you get used to it and enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My beautiful leather purse from Beggar's Pouch in NH. The leather is so supple and the color screams autumn!


----------



## BlueCherry

My new trifold - adore the colour and got into it as soon as it arrived [emoji170]


----------



## Molly0

I am "head over heels" for this little Chloe today.  Man, you can pack a lot in that little bag!  It must be magical!


----------



## Chiichan

My GM watching over my Marmont. DH said they’re like Mrs Potts and Chip


----------



## Mimmy

It’s actually starting to feel a bit like Autumn in FL. [emoji260]


Picotin Lock MM in etain, with Petit h shooting star charm. [emoji171]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Getting ready for live theatre in North Texas.


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK hobo all week! I  never fo that. [emoji5]


----------



## gswpurse

I brought my new purchase out today...was introduced to this brand by tpf. It's a nice little bag with durable saffiano leather...great for outing with my little one.


----------



## 6efox

My one and only sexy Lexy came with me to lunch with my girlfriends today! I got her in 2012 and she’s so relaxed & beautifully soft now! The darkening of colour with time is just gorgeous too. Sure, she’s not the most practical but I still love her!!!


----------



## Molly0

6efox said:


> My one and only sexy Lexy came with me to lunch with my girlfriends today! I got her in 2012 and she’s so relaxed & beautifully soft now! The darkening of colour with time is just gorgeous too. Sure, she’s not the most practical but I still love her!!!
> 
> View attachment 3858207


Wow!  What a beauty!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors large Sloan.


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> My one and only sexy Lexy came with me to lunch with my girlfriends today! I got her in 2012 and she’s so relaxed & beautifully soft now! The darkening of colour with time is just gorgeous too. Sure, she’s not the most practical but I still love her!!!
> 
> View attachment 3858207


She is freaking stunning!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3857669
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857670
> 
> 
> My new trifold - adore the colour and got into it as soon as it arrived [emoji170]


it's beautiful


----------



## BlueCherry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's beautiful



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## CClovesbags

Lunch date with the girls



At an event tonight


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday's and today's...
Had to get a front and back shot of my love letter bag [emoji1]


----------



## 6efox

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  What a beauty!





ksuromax said:


> She is freaking stunning!!!!!



Thank you ladies! She is a little stunner [emoji175]


----------



## 6efox

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors large Sloan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858536



Classic! Love me some quilted leather flap goodness.. although I have yet to get myself one! 



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Oh man, I just LOVE your bag accessories collection! A woman of fine tastes [emoji175] I definitely need a back in my life...! 



CClovesbags said:


> Lunch date with the girls
> View attachment 3858967
> 
> 
> At an event tonight
> View attachment 3858968



What beauties!! I have hearted eyes..[emoji7]



Scully Piper said:


> Yesterday's and today's...
> Had to get a front and back shot of my love letter bag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3859043
> 
> View attachment 3859044



Wow what an interesting bag! Very cuuuute.


----------



## ksuromax

6efox said:


> Oh man, I just LOVE your bag accessories collection! A woman of fine tastes [emoji175] I definitely need a back in my life...!
> .


Thank you dearly


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Rogue Satchel


----------



## Kendie26

Feeling in a pink mood lately so used my 2 nude pink Balenciaga's the last 2 days ....1st pic is limited edition/10th anniversary lizard embossed City & 2nd/bottom pic is my mini A4 zip around.


----------



## Kendie26

CClovesbags said:


> Lunch date with the girls
> View attachment 3858967
> 
> 
> At an event tonight
> View attachment 3858968


Both are truly beautiful but you know i am gushing & all goo-goo ga ga over your chanel!!! Do you know which year (vintage?) Drooling


----------



## redjellybean

Have some fun today


----------



## Glttglam

6efox said:


> Classic! Love me some quilted leather flap goodness.. although I have yet to get myself one!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I just LOVE your bag accessories collection! A woman of fine tastes [emoji175] I definitely need a back in my life...!
> 
> 
> 
> What beauties!! I have hearted eyes..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what an interesting bag! Very cuuuute.


Thank you


----------



## Chiichan

My Sunday bag lately has been my Pandora. Fits everything but doesn’t look crazy going to the gym and then lunch with mom


----------



## luvlux64

First time out with my chanel mini 
It's a perfect match with my Chanel suede mid calf boots. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel Le Boy for this Sunday
	

		
			
		

		
	




Double C logo looks opposite from.the mirror


----------



## Scully Piper

Out for AYCE sushi on a Sunday


----------



## CClovesbags

Kendie26 said:


> Both are truly beautiful but you know i am gushing & all goo-goo ga ga over your chanel!!! Do you know which year (vintage?) Drooling



Awww, thank you, Kendie26.
The Chanel is the #3 series. My fav!! [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop in Barolo


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> First time out with my chanel mini
> It's a perfect match with my Chanel suede mid calf boots. Happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 3859441


Oh yes!!!i really adore this blue mini (I'd probably buy it on the spot if i saw it in boutique!) & those boots are fab/HOT...you look awesome!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop in Barolo


Oh THAT BV coloreverytime i see one of your BV hobo's i say "that's my fave" until you whip out the next one & then i repeat myself....looking super chic my love!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Oh THAT BV coloreverytime i see one of your BV hobo's i say "that's my fave" until you whip out the next one & then i repeat myself....looking super chic my love!


thank you, Dearest K!


----------



## pmburk

Longchamp Roseau bag


----------



## ShoooSh

black birkin 30 in Black SH (Epsom) .. been carrying almost everyday it since March"17 (when i first got it) ..


----------



## Chiichan

Kendie26 said:


> Oh THAT BV coloreverytime i see one of your BV hobo's i say "that's my fave" until you whip out the next one & then i repeat myself....looking super chic my love!



I 100% agree!!! I love every single one of your BV hobo’s!!


----------



## Molly0

Longchamp 
Veau Foulonne Vermillion


----------



## OHtoDC

Mulberry Amberley Satchel in silky calf leather


----------



## obscurity7

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3860235
> View attachment 3860236
> 
> Mulberry Amberley Satchel in silky calf leather


I'm trying so hard not to be obsessed with this bag.  It's gorgeous!    This is the larger one, right?


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yes!!!i really adore this blue mini (I'd probably buy it on the spot if i saw it in boutique!) & those boots are fab/HOT...you look awesome!!!


Thank you @Kendie26 ! I really love it! It's perfect for my lifestyle. I'm glad I traded it with my Prada set to my sister . I also love how it's not as sensitive as a lamb skin, so it's carefree


----------



## OHtoDC

obscurity7 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to be obsessed with this bag.  It's gorgeous!    This is the larger one, right?



Yes it is!! it’s hard not to be obsessed! I recently have been exploring the Mulberry brand and am in looooovvvve


----------



## Cookiefiend

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3860235
> View attachment 3860236
> 
> Mulberry Amberley Satchel in silky calf leather



Ohmigosh- this is beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Chiichan said:


> I 100% agree!!! I love every single one of your BV hobo’s!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Mulberry!


----------



## Kendie26

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3860235
> View attachment 3860236
> 
> Mulberry Amberley Satchel in silky calf leather


 WOWZERS!!!! THAT is phenomenal!!! I was a die hard Mulb gal but sadly stepped away for a bit & have missed some of their new styles....I LOVE this....SO COOL!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3860406
> 
> Mulberry!


Aw this warms my heart seeing another glorious Mulberry! This color is perfection!! GORGEOUS bake!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3860406
> 
> Mulberry!



Love this style!


----------



## Sparkletastic

OHtoDC said:


> View attachment 3860235
> View attachment 3860236
> 
> Mulberry Amberley Satchel in silky calf leather


Gorgeous!  I really need to take a look at Mulberry!


----------



## Ciggy

LOVE  my Zambezi Grace - never leave home without it


----------



## ksuromax

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3860406
> 
> Mulberry!


heaps of


----------



## ksuromax

BV Barolo Loop and sneaker


----------



## autumntoki

[emoji574]️ took the red-eye to new york, and dropped by lady m few hours later...for some sinfulicious sweet treats! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji513]  #chanel #lesportsac #rimowa


----------



## Lipstickho

My Aldo,I love this color.


----------



## BlueCherry

autumntoki said:


> [emoji574]️ took the red-eye to new york, and dropped by lady m few hours later...for some sinfulicious sweet treats! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji513]  #chanel #lesportsac #rimowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860765
> View attachment 3860767



 love the first pic


----------



## LucyMadrid

Lipsti:smile:ckho said:


> My Aldo,I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860776



I adore this color too!


----------



## Kendie26

Ciggy said:


> LOVE  my Zambezi Grace - never leave home without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860676


What a beautiful, classic/timeless bag! I absolutely LOVE it & that color


----------



## pmburk

Coach Rory today.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Any signs of use? Well, this LV Trocadero has worked overtime. She's been taken to work almost every day during the last two years and has no scratches and the LV canvas still perfect
	

		
			
		

		
	




You see, I am a teacher and I need this size to carry papers, notebooks and all the stuff and the inside is perfect to allocate all my things and the linen feels so soft...


----------



## bakeacookie

Thank you @Kendie26, @LucyMadrid, @ksuromax!


----------



## ASL4Allie

LucyMadrid said:


> Any signs of use? Well, this LV Trocadero has worked overtime. She's been taken to work almost every day during the last two years and has no scratches and the LV canvas still perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860911
> 
> 
> You see, I am a teacher and I need this size to carry papers, notebooks and all the stuff and the inside is perfect to allocate all my things and the linen feels so soft...



It's lovely! I thought it was only available in empriente leather. What season is this from?


----------



## LucyMadrid

ASL4Allie said:


> It's lovely! I thought it was only available in empriente leather. What season is this from?


I bought it two years ago, but I'm not sure which season the bag was issued


----------



## LucyMadrid

This is one of my best jewels: Gucci Dionysus. I fell in love with this bag the first time I looked at her. There were many others on the shelves...and this one was quite expensive...and I glanced at her again and...well...I work hard! It is MY money after all...Do I deserve a whim? Will you forgive me? - I said to myself.....And there it is! She has been worn to many different occasions, birthdays, dinners, concerts and always very successfully, I must say.


----------



## autumntoki

BigCherry said:


> love the first pic



hehe thank you! [emoji8][emoji162]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Birkin 35 rouge grenat


----------



## ceebee12345

I busted out a super old favorite. I've been feeling a little down recently and this bag always cheers me up. It was love at first sight and my mom hunted this bag down to the ends of the earth for my birthday back 9000000 years ago when it came out. I still love it. You really can't beat barbie pink patent leather for feel good vibes.


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3861405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my best jewels: Gucci Dionysus. I fell in love with this bag the first time I looked at her. There were many others on the shelves...and this one was quite expensive...and I glanced at her again and...well...I work hard! It is MY money after all...Do I deserve a whim? Will you forgive me? - I said to myself.....And there it is! She has been worn to many different occasions, birthdays, dinners, concerts and always very successfully, I must say.
> 
> View attachment 3861395


She is a fine jewel indeed...quite the specimen!!


----------



## Kendie26

ceebee12345 said:


> I busted out a super old favorite. I've been feeling a little down recently and this bag always cheers me up. It was love at first sight and my mom hunted this bag down to the ends of the earth for my birthday back 9000000 years ago when it came out. I still love it. You really can't beat barbie pink patent leather for feel good vibes.


Love all you wrote & the sentimentality behind this pink beauty w/ your mom tracking her down. Hope your spirits are lifted...when in doubt "Pink Power" usually helps. All the best to you dear!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> She is a fine jewel indeed...quite the specimen!!


Thank  you very much!!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

ceebee12345 said:


> I busted out a super old favorite. I've been feeling a little down recently and this bag always cheers me up. It was love at first sight and my mom hunted this bag down to the ends of the earth for my birthday back 9000000 years ago when it came out. I still love it. You really can't beat barbie pink patent leather for feel good vibes.



It's a beauty!


----------



## LucyMadrid

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861496
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 rouge grenat



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861496
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 rouge grenat


very classic and statement piece


----------



## ksuromax

ceebee12345 said:


> I busted out a super old favorite. I've been feeling a little down recently and this bag always cheers me up. It was love at first sight and my mom hunted this bag down to the ends of the earth for my birthday back 9000000 years ago when it came out. I still love it. You really can't beat barbie pink patent leather for feel good vibes.


this is sooo cute!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop... again!


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren today.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Garda in Cigar and BV metallic leather bracelets. Finally some autumn-like weather today.


----------



## BerlinArtGirl

6efox said:


> My one and only sexy Lexy came with me to lunch with my girlfriends today! I got her in 2012 and she’s so relaxed & beautifully soft now! The darkening of colour with time is just gorgeous too. Sure, she’s not the most practical but I still love her!!!
> 
> View attachment 3858207


I have the same bag and never use it because the closure is driving me crazy. But every time I see it I think what a beautiful bag it is and how much I love the colour!! I have to take her out again. Your bag looks lovely!!


----------



## ceebee12345

Kendie26 said:


> Love all you wrote & the sentimentality behind this pink beauty w/ your mom tracking her down. Hope your spirits are lifted...when in doubt "Pink Power" usually helps. All the best to you dear!



Thank you!!! If they weren't before, they certainly are now.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue


----------



## BlueCherry

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue
> View attachment 3862151



This bag just makes me smile, such a gorgeous style and stunning colour [emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue
> View attachment 3862151





BigCherry said:


> This bag just makes me smile, such a gorgeous style and stunning colour [emoji170]


I double what BigCherry says!! THAT color, that bag is lights-out uber FAB!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue
> View attachment 3862151



I triple what BigCherry said (and double what Kendie said) — this color  is just gorgeous.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying Pinky Pie  (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia)
Picture from earlier this year, when I still had gladioli in the garden.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I triple what BigCherry said (and double what Kendie said) — this color  is just gorgeous.


I “quadruple” that!  fabulous!


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Pinky Pie  (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia)
> Picture from earlier this year, when I still had gladioli in the garden.


Talking about gorgeous color!  Wowza!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Pinky Pie  (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia)
> Picture from earlier this year, when I still had gladioli in the garden.



I feel like a copy cat (lol) but double what MollyO said — gorgeous color!  I love this bag of yours and what a beautiful garden you have.  I love the name “Pinky Pie” .  It reminds me of the My Little Pony that my DD liked when she was little (there were Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Twilight Sparkle, etc).  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cams

My beautiful GST I love this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

This must be Autumn creeping on me, i can't put this one down!! BV Loop in Barolo and AMcQ scarf


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Pinky Pie  (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia)
> Picture from earlier this year, when I still had gladioli in the garden.


treat for the sore eyes!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Pinky Pie  (aka Saint Laurent Sac de Jour in Lipstick Fuchsia)
> Picture from earlier this year, when I still had gladioli in the garden.


THIS bag in THIS color is just WAY TOO extraordinarily phenomenal (like you sweetie!) I can't get over how incredible it is!! Rock on Pinkie Pie!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> This must be Autumn creeping on me, i can't put this one down!! BV Loop in Barolo and AMcQ scarf


You know how i feel about this pic/mod (well, if you saw my other post) YOU ARE KILLIN' IT MAMA!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You know how i feel about this pic/mod (well, if you saw my other post) YOU ARE KILLIN' IT MAMA!!!!


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Sculli

Outing with my business affinity [emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

BigCherry said:


> This bag just makes me smile, such a gorgeous style and stunning colour [emoji170]


Thanks


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> I double what BigCherry says!! THAT color, that bag is lights-out uber FAB![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> I triple what BigCherry said (and double what Kendie said) — this color  is just gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Molly0 said:


> I “quadruple” that!  fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel Black lambskin chevron flap with shiny ruthenium hardware


----------



## Kendie26

My newest Coach tote


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Coach tote


Lovely. It looks like caramel. I want to stroke it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> Talking about gorgeous color!  Wowza!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> I feel like a copy cat (lol) but double what MollyO said — gorgeous color!  I love this bag of yours and what a beautiful garden you have.  I love the name “Pinky Pie” .  It reminds me of the My Little Pony that my DD liked when she was little (there were Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Twilight Sparkle, etc).  Thanks for posting.



Hahaha 
I never played with my little pony.
I don't know why I call this bag Pinky Pie. She's just sweet and very very pink. Almost blindingly pink 
Thank you also for the compliments on my garden 



ksuromax said:


> treat for the sore eyes!!



Thank you dear @ksuromax 



Kendie26 said:


> THIS bag in THIS color is just WAY TOO extraordinarily phenomenal (like you sweetie!) I can't get over how incredible it is!! Rock on Pinkie Pie!!



I've done nothing to deserve that praise but I'll take it. I'll be extraordinarily phenomenal  thank you sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Coach tote


Such a lovely tote K.  And I am in love with the keyholder (?] — need to get myself a camellia piece someday.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Coach tote


OMG! This Autumnal pwrfection!!!  
Such a gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

last post before i swap  
Happy and Scary Halloween to all from me and my BV Loop in Barolo accented by a few skulls from AMcQ


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely. It looks like caramel. I want to stroke it!





Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely tote K.  And I am in love with the keyholder (?] — need to get myself a camellia piece someday.





ksuromax said:


> OMG! This Autumnal pwrfection!!!
> Such a gorgeous colour!!!


Thank you my Lovelies!! Yesit does look like caramel darling MissDawn!!! That thought is not good for my sweet tooth though! Yes it's my chanel camellia key case dear iamminda...i keep my business cards in it for easy access throughout the day & can fit few credit cards/cash if it need it as a mini wallet for small bags if i need to use it that way. I think you have similar item(?) Thanks sweet ksuromax & you are looking so festive w/ your Halloween inspired attire/jewelry!


----------



## Cams

Neverfull DE GM


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my Lovelies!! Yesit does look like caramel darling MissDawn!!! That thought is not good for my sweet tooth though! Yes it's my chanel camellia key case dear iamminda...i keep my business cards in it for easy access throughout the day & can fit few credit cards/cash if it need it as a mini wallet for small bags if i need to use it that way. I think you have similar item(?) Thanks sweet ksuromax & you are looking so festive w/ your Halloween inspired attire/jewelry!


Thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## pianolize

Wow!!! 


obscurity7 said:


> Who did you have do the dying?  (if it's in the US)


That's strikingly gorgeous! I'd love to know, too-


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Bianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841670


Gorgeous color! I have one in deep red-


----------



## pianolize

I LOVE all your gorgeous, vibrant bag colors!!! The shades are absolutely stunning! 


carterazo said:


> MM Zhoe in cobalt blue the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842863


----------



## pianolize

That's funny- right as I posted my last reply on the colors, I was going to post- reply my CH bauletto bag yesterday, since it reminded me of this very shade!  Maybe later...


carterazo said:


> Cole Haan
> View attachment 3843750


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3845092


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pianolize

What a fun thread! Yesterday's eggplant CH Alexa:
(How do you decrease resolution on here? Is that possible? First tries wouldn't upload...)


pianolize said:


> That's funny- right as I posted my last reply on the colors, I was going to post- reply my CH bauletto bag yesterday, since it reminded me of this very shade!  Maybe later...


----------



## luvlux64

10 days staycation starts now! Carrying my LV Neonoe Coquelicot & my new Burberry Monogrammed Large Cashmere scarf 
Thanks & Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## pianolize

I 


Glttglam said:


> First Coach bag I have had in a while. But I couldn't resist the glitter on it It is  the Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851333
> View attachment 3851334


I saw that in the store and died- I'm a lunatic for glitter (but am mindful I'm not 14!!!) This is just perfect, and sneaky!


----------



## pianolize

(I've had my eye on a tea rose ever since I first laid eyes on them!!! ❤ Thinking Rogue 25 or Dakotah...)


bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3852737


----------



## pianolize

Gorgeous, both bags!!!! ❤


leechiyong said:


> Boyy Bobby Charm to which I attached an iridescent chain:
> View attachment 3855618


----------



## pianolize

GORGEOUS bag!!! How sleek-


Mimmy said:


> It’s actually starting to feel a bit like Autumn in FL. [emoji260]
> View attachment 3857783
> 
> Picotin Lock MM in etain, with Petit h shooting star charm. [emoji171]


----------



## pianolize

eehlers said:


> Coach Rogue Satchel
> View attachment 3859172


I love that satchel!!! I have that one but actually haven't carried it yet- can't wait!


----------



## pianolize

Lipstickho said:


> My Aldo,I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860776


It IS beautiful- how are you planning to keep it clean?! I just got apple garde & dye remover...


----------



## pianolize

Wow, gorgeous color!!!


Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette. I was in the mood for some electric blue
> View attachment 3862151


----------



## Glttglam

pianolize said:


> Wow, gorgeous color!!!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

pianolize said:


> I
> 
> I saw that in the store and died- I'm a lunatic for glitter (but am mindful I'm not 14!!!) This is just perfect, and sneaky!


Thank you


----------



## Aoifs

We're going out tonight!


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my true belovedsHappy weekend y'all


----------



## aundria17

Henri bendel petrol foldover bag


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my true belovedsHappy weekend y'all



Happy Weekend to my bag role model


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my true belovedsHappy weekend y'all


I love this one 
Please help me "borrow" it, dear @Iamminda 
We can share


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this one
> Please help me "borrow" it, dear @Iamminda
> We can share



Sure Miss Dawn.  Here in the US, we have “time share” vacation homes.  I say we start a “bag share” program where we can enjoy others’ bags (think Kendie is a good source ).


----------



## pianolize

tatertot said:


> Went with my Chloe SIlverado satchel for todayI love this bag and it seems to only gets better with age.


!!! Beautiful!


----------



## yubonita

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3863889
> 
> Henri bendel petrol foldover bag



This one looks so cool!!! I really like it [emoji4]


----------



## pianolize

ichan said:


> Today is Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in lagoon.
> This is an old picture but so far it captures its color the best. ..


I LOVE this color!!!


----------



## pianolize

SO. CUUUUUUTE!!! ❤


pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Lesportsac x Peanuts backpack today!
> View attachment 3119307


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3863742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun thread! Yesterday's eggplant CH Alexa:
> (How do you decrease resolution on here? Is that possible? First tries wouldn't upload...)


What a fun bag! I don't think I have seen it before. 

I decrease resolution by editing within my photo gallery in my cell - I use Android. HTH!


----------



## pianolize

Thanks!  New find, I was so excited! 
(My old phone allowed me to change res size, but not this one   I just ended up cropping it!)



carterazo said:


> What a fun bag! I don't think I have seen it before.
> 
> I decrease resolution by editing within my photo gallery in my cell - I use Android. HTH!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thursday


----------



## Kendie26

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thursday


Oooooh Girl, you know THIS is totally 1 of my top fave’s of your amazing Bal collection!! LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3863889
> 
> Henri bendel petrol foldover bag


 So chic! I LOVE Henri Bender....such a phenomenal store/brand!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend to my bag role model





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this one
> Please help me "borrow" it, dear @Iamminda
> We can share





Iamminda said:


> Sure Miss Dawn.  Here in the US, we have “time share” vacation homes.  I say we start a “bag share” program where we can enjoy others’ bags (think Kendie is a good source ).


  Hello my lovelies!! You are both way too sweet & trust me, I’d be all over both of your bag collections w/ this “bag share” event...which is a fab idea iamminda!!!Thank you darlings!


----------



## gswpurse

my new RM unlined tote in tawny port


----------



## Esquared72

One of my favorites...Ms. Marcie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Coffee at home this morning before heading out with my East West Dior Lady. She spent time in the Dior spa for a bit of R&R in Italy this year and she came back  perfect


----------



## Molly0

In keeping with Miss Dawn’s beautiful Dior in winter white, I’m with Trussardi today.


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Vintage LV Epi Noir Saint Cloud


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Coffee at home this morning before heading out with my East West Dior Lady. She spent time in the Dior spa for a bit of R&R in Italy this year and she came back  perfect


Love your little coffee nook !  
Looks like you have all the essentials!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Coach tote


Love the combination of colors. And that leather looks buttery soft [emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

She was with me today at a Filipino/Asian resto and a nice, quaint coffee shop -- my vintage Celíne [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

^. All these great looking coffee pics are not good for my caffeine intake!  I’m on my third cup of coffee! 
. . . and now I want another one!. . .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> In keeping with Miss Dawn’s beautiful Dior in winter white, I’m with Trussardi today.
> View attachment 3864527



Your winter white is lovely!
Mine is more cream / off white.



Molly0 said:


> Love your little coffee nook !
> Looks like you have all the essentials!



Thank you. I do love it. I'm a home cat, and interiors (and gardens!) make me happy


----------



## CClovesbags

Just got this yesterday. 
My SA was pretty awesome!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Coffee at home this morning before heading out with my East West Dior Lady. She spent time in the Dior spa for a bit of R&R in Italy this year and she came back  perfect



Beautiful Lady!  Gosh Miss Dawn, even your coffee station is so darn cute (like the rest of your home)


----------



## luvlux64

Today's deets! Rainy & chilly Saturday at 3degC (38F).  My LV bag & rain boots combo. Thanks & have a nice weekend


----------



## pianolize

Today's one-hr-work/shopping/errands/runaround/food prep day bag: (Zadig & Voltaire, 'XS sunny city' in 'fushia')

I rarely get to use my small bags, since I'm usually away for long periods of time- you all have inspired me to actually change (& enjoy!) my bags more frequently!
(And now that I finally ordered dye remover, I'll be bag-cleaning this weekend...)


----------



## OHtoDC

Burberry Hay


----------



## OHtoDC

OHtoDC said:


> Burberry Hay


Oops - meant to say Burberry Haymarket Tote


----------



## Shelby33

Michael Kors


----------



## pianolize

(Forgive me for this prob being in the 'wrong' forum, but I couldn't resist: Sunny Afternoon At The Waterfront Park!  We are in denial about it not being summer-totey anymore... )


----------



## pianolize

That's how I feel about my Furla Candy in Dragonfruit!!!) ❤❤❤



snsaundersva said:


> If only they could make it legal to marry a handbag...*sigh*....today's baby is MK Large Hamilton Traveler in Merlot. If I could just pour this color into a glass...


----------



## pianolize

pbnjam said:


> This looks like a work of art! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware is mesmerizing!


I was wondering! Is it iridescent, or is that the photo reflection? Gorgeous in any case!


----------



## pianolize

remainsilly said:


> Dog has borrowed my new deadly ponies bag, mr fill n zip in forest.
> And crammed 3 smelly toys inside.
> Obviously, holiday party time.


Wow, GORGEOUS color!!! Do they still make bags in that shade these days?


----------



## pianolize

Minkette said:


> MK Large Selma ... Perfect color for 80 degrees day in December. Welcome winter! My husband is more proud of the fact that he has kept our front yard green.


Haha, well the contrast offsets your bag perfectly!!!


----------



## pianolize

pmburk said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> Carrying it again today! Matches my car.


Wow, that is ABSOLUTELY, stunningly GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Vintage Furla on a Sunday morning after church (yeah, I don't always wear dress and flats during service [emoji6]). My little bag is stuffed with my kids things like water bottle, baby powder and face towels.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

pianolize said:


> (Forgive me for this prob being in the 'wrong' forum, but I couldn't resist: Sunny Afternoon At The Waterfront Park!  We are in denial about it not being summer-totey anymore... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864836



Cute little birdie in there! I miss my lovebirds [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Love the combination of colors. And that leather looks buttery soft [emoji7]


Thank you SP!! It is soft...very pliable/smooshy & the color is great for fall...plus it’s fun to have the blue interior.


----------



## Kendie26

Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)



Gosh, goodness, my gracious, dearest Kendie! I will gladly trade you some coconut treats for this bag! [emoji3] I am going to get started ASAP! [emoji23]

In all seriousness though; it’s gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

Rainy day work bag this am, filled w giant coffee thermos & thick umbrella:


----------



## pianolize

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Cute little birdie in there! I miss my lovebirds [emoji173]️


AW!!! You had lovebirds?! He's the sweetest bird ever, 16!  Hope he lives forever! ❤


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)


Now THAT is a beautiful color!!! ❤ Beautiful bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)



Been waiting for this gorgeous debut! And it doesn’t disappoint.   Just beautiful


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

pianolize said:


> AW!!! You had lovebirds?! He's the sweetest bird ever, 16!  Hope he lives forever! [emoji173]



Yes I did! I had them for quite a long while until Dad forgot to close their cage door when he fed them. One of them got out and waited for the other to get out as well. I just hope they're ok and still alive out there. I miss them terribly [emoji173]️ 

Both of you are blessed to have each other [emoji4] [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> Now THAT is a beautiful color!!! ❤ Beautiful bag.





Mimmy said:


> Gosh, goodness, my gracious, dearest Kendie! I will gladly trade you some coconut treats for this bag! [emoji3] I am going to get started ASAP! [emoji23]
> 
> In all seriousness though; it’s gorgeous! [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Been waiting for this gorgeous debut! And it doesn’t disappoint.   Just beautiful


Thanks you Lovelies!! Haha @Mimmy -i AM still waiting for your coconut Rice Krispie treats!!  And thanks to both @Iamminda and @pianolize ...color is prettier in person. Pianolize i dig your pink tote w/ the uber sweet little birdie!!


----------



## pianolize

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Yes I did! I had them for quite a long while until Dad forgot to close their cage door when he fed them. One of them got out and waited for the other to get out as well. I just hope they're ok and still alive out there. I miss them terribly [emoji173]️
> 
> Both of you are blessed to have each other [emoji4] [emoji173]️


That is DEVASTATING!!! I would die. Well, once he escaped (I left him on my balcony to run inside for a sec)- he lodged his cage door open so he could come with me! Then he couldn't, since the door slammed shut. I'd list him for three of the longest weeks of my life!!!  We are very very lucky he found a neighbor who resembles me ❤.  Now he's flighted, so has more mobility...


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)


Gosh!  So gorgeous!  
Makes me crave something in burgundy.


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Rainy day work bag this am, filled w giant coffee thermos & thick umbrella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865423


What a cool bag! I love it!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3864399
> 
> my new RM unlined tote in tawny port


Gorgeous tote. The color is out of this world.


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks you Lovelies!! Haha @Mimmy -i AM still waiting for your coconut Rice Krispie treats!!  And thanks to both @Iamminda and @pianolize ...color is prettier in person. Pianolize i dig your pink tote w/ the uber sweet little birdie!!


Aw, THANK YOU!!! ❤ He is my dear buddy, and comes everywhere with me (if I can help it! Before it gets TOO cold... )


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> What a cool bag! I love it!!


Thank you, Shelby33!  This forum has inspired me to get my other bags out - when I first saw this bag, I was obsessed with it. It's heavy with all the hardware and doesn't have a shoulder strap, so I use it when I'm not carrying tons of heavy items...


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> What a cool bag! I love it!!


Thank you, Shelby33!  This forum has inspired me to get my other bags out - when I first saw this bag, I was obsessed with it. It's heavy with all the hardware and doesn't have a shoulder strap, so I use it when I'm not carrying tons of heavy items...


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Thank you, Shelby33!  This forum has inspired me to get my other bags out - when I first saw this bag, I was obsessed with it. It's heavy with all the hardware and doesn't have a shoulder strap, so I use it when I'm not carrying tons of heavy items...


I love it. Just my style. And it's so refreshing to see a bag that has some action going on if you know what I mean!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Gosh!  So gorgeous!
> Makes me crave something in burgundy.


Thank you MollyO!! I never ever, in all my life, had a burgundy bag so i figured it was time


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Kendie26 it's gorgeous 
@Mimmy I'm waiting for the coconut treats too 
@Iamminda so little time, so many bags to "borrow"!!! 



Kendie26 said:


> Finally had her debut outing yesterday for dinner out....new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap bag. This bag is really hard to photograph well & show it’s real beauty (hard to get a selfie on the shoulder...maybe i need to get Mr. Kendie involved!next time)





Mimmy said:


> Gosh, goodness, my gracious, dearest Kendie! I will gladly trade you some coconut treats for this bag! [emoji3] I am going to get started ASAP! [emoji23]
> 
> In all seriousness though; it’s gorgeous! [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Been waiting for this gorgeous debut! And it doesn’t disappoint.   Just beautiful


----------



## carterazo

This weekend: Coach tearose appliqué Dinky in chalk [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

pianolize said:


> I was wondering! Is it iridescent, or is that the photo reflection? Gorgeous in any case!


I'm not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## MooMooVT

pianolize said:


> That's how I feel about my Furla Candy in Dragonfruit!!!) ❤❤❤


I feel the same about my green Furla Candy   I'm on the cusp of ordering one more before the style is discontinued. It's just my luck when I fall in love with a bag that I love this much...


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci Sukey hobo


----------



## Miss_Dawn

All packed up for her first outing tomorrow. I have tricky meetings all day tomorrow and I need my "Lady in Red" bag with me.

Ruby, my gorgeous chevron Boy 

(And my Dior nails match... And my Tod's shoes... and my new blouse from Printemps Paris... and my Montblanc agenda... Clearly I need a lot of support tomorrow )


----------



## gswpurse

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous tote. The color is out of this world.


Thanks! You are right about the color, it is nicer than I had expected. I told my hubby the color is perfect for fall. (but here in Singapore it's all year summer)


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> All packed up for her first outing tomorrow. I have tricky meetings all day tomorrow and I need my "Lady in Red" bag with me.
> 
> Ruby, my gorgeous chevron Boy
> 
> (And my Dior nails match... And my Tod's shoes... and my new blouse from Printemps Paris... and my Montblanc agenda... Clearly I need a lot of support tomorrow )


So excited for her glorious debut!   Super gorgeous and major drool worthy bag. May this superstar bag help you shine tomorrow — go get them Miss Dawn


----------



## serenityneow

From Friday evening -- Akris Anouk for a Day of the Dead look, Venetian masquerade style .


----------



## pianolize

pbnjam said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring to.


Oh no! There was a photo of a beautiful chanel (? If I remember correctly?) bag, which looked like the hardware was iridescent. I'll see if I can find it again-


----------



## leechiyong

serenityneow said:


> From Friday evening -- Akris anouk for a Day of the Dead look, Venetian masquerade style .
> View attachment 3865998


What a gorgeous look and I'm a huge fan of Akris.  A house deserving of much more attention.


----------



## serenityneow

leechiyong said:


> What a gorgeous look and I'm a huge fan of Akris.  A house deserving of much more attention.



Thank you!  I recently purchased this Anouk and another one in silver patent.  These are my first Akris bags and I haven't had them long enough to give a true rating, but I love the aesthetic and the quality seems very high.


----------



## Scully Piper

KS Cape Mountain and KS cupcake as my wallet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So excited for her glorious debut!   Super gorgeous and major drool worthy bag. May this superstar bag help you shine tomorrow — go get them Miss Dawn


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> From Friday evening -- Akris Anouk for a Day of the Dead look, Venetian masquerade style .
> View attachment 3865998


Holy moly you look INCREDIBLE.....how classy & chic! What a mesmerizingly stunning dress & clutch!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> All packed up for her first outing tomorrow. I have tricky meetings all day tomorrow and I need my "Lady in Red" bag with me.
> 
> Ruby, my gorgeous chevron Boy
> 
> (And my Dior nails match... And my Tod's shoes... and my new blouse from Printemps Paris... and my Montblanc agenda... Clearly I need a lot of support tomorrow )


Such a gloriously AMAZING bag, color & happy owner...your Boy suits you dearest. Best luck @your meetings!!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> KS Cape Mountain and KS cupcake as my wallet


You never ever disappoint with such FUN, HAPPY,  creative pieces!! Adore the cupcake!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my true belovedsHappy weekend y'all


Queen of taste!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote in Gris Fossil (and BV sneakers)


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> 10 days staycation starts now! Carrying my LV Neonoe Coquelicot & my new Burberry Monogrammed Large Cashmere scarf
> Thanks & Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3863743


You put together a great causal look!  


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3863889
> 
> Henri bendel petrol foldover bag


What a cute bag! This screams fun nights out. 


Molly0 said:


> In keeping with Miss Dawn’s beautiful Dior in winter white, I’m with Trussardi today.
> View attachment 3864527


Lovely!  And yay!  Another Trussardi fan! 


serenityneow said:


> From Friday evening -- Akris Anouk for a Day of the Dead look, Venetian masquerade style .
> View attachment 3865998


We are twinsies!  On Halloween I'm wearing a black silver lace gown with blood red accents for a Vampire masquerade look. Hope you had fun!


----------



## CClovesbags

My co-worker just got back from London and she brought me some souvenirs!! Lucky me [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Ink smooth calf


----------



## The Davis Woman

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Mansur Gavriel black tote with red interior.  Has turned into my go-to bag


----------



## Rani

Shopping in London with comfy and casual Balenciaga Day bag.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote in Gris Fossil (and BV sneakers)


Love that blue against the Gris fossil.   Beautiful K.


----------



## bakeacookie

City Steamer this week.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> You never ever disappoint with such FUN, HAPPY,  creative pieces!! Adore the cupcake!!![emoji813]


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Love that blue against the Gris fossil.   Beautiful K.


Thank you, Sweet!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink smooth calf
> View attachment 3866399


1 of my all time favorite bags EVER, especially micro size. Looking oh-so-fab tenKrat!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Queen of taste!!





ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote in Gris Fossil (and BV sneakers)


Nobut thanks so much darlin....you just described yourself! Totally loving your new Bal & the pairing of those 2 colors is awesome!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Nobut thanks so much darlin....you just described yourself! Totally loving your new Bal & the pairing of those 2 colors is awesome!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my all time favorite bags EVER, especially micro size. Looking oh-so-fab tenKrat!


Thank you, Kendie! ☺️


----------



## Chiichan

The Davis Woman said:


> Mansur Gavriel black tote with red interior.  Has turned into my go-to bag



Are the totes heavy? They look so beautiful. How has it worn since you purchased it?


----------



## pianolize

Scully Piper said:


> KS Cape Mountain and KS cupcake as my wallet


LOOOOVE the cupcake!!!!


----------



## pianolize

Linds31289 said:


> I am carrying/breaking in my new Tory Burch tote! Perfect for summertime!


This tote is GORGEOUS!  what is it called?!


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> Holy moly you look INCREDIBLE.....how classy & chic! What a mesmerizingly stunning dress & clutch!



Thank you, Kendie!


----------



## The Davis Woman

Chiichan said:


> Are the totes heavy? They look so beautiful. How has it worn since you purchased it?


Not heavy at all!  It wears beautifully!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My new Balenciaga Tote


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel 11.12 burgundy with matching scarf


----------



## lvchanellvr

Chanel black lambskin rectangular mini with light gold hardware


----------



## Pinksweater

Speedy 30


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By the Way accompanying me for a snack at the mall before Halloween fun tonight.


----------



## pianolize

Armani (do they even MAKE handbags anymore?!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> Armani (do they even MAKE handbags anymore?!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867645


Yep!  I saw some in store this summer.


----------



## Kendie26

Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi By the Way accompanying me for a snack at the mall before Halloween fun tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867513


This is a sexy pic!!I love how sleek the By the Way looks in elegant black


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)


Great to see this most special CC.  It is just perfect for these lovely Fall Days — and it pairs beautifully with the Coach tote.  And last but not least,  yummy cake pop (still haven’t try one yet).


----------



## tootsieroll918

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)




Love the tweed reissue! Colors are fantastic!  I have been in search of a perfect tweed for myself - wish me luck!


----------



## tootsieroll918

Today I am carrying Gucci on Gucci - I love wearing scarves and this is my first time pairing one on a bag - I'm obsessed !  LOL


----------



## bagloverny

Hey guys, so I decided to get two new bags at the tail end of my pregnancy (and sell some I wasn't using) because why not and because I certainly won't have time once baby gets here .

The first is this Celine box bag in this amazing dark grey color that is just so gorgeous. I am so in love with this bag.  It will definitely be a special occasion bag once baby gets here but I couldn't not get it because I've always loved the beauty of the Box bag. I used to have a red Box a while ago which I sold because it wasn't the right shade for me but this bag is such a perfect neutral and great alternative to black. Anyway without further ado, here are some pics of my new stunner and I'll post pics of my other new bag once I receive it in the next few days!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)


I won't rest til I get a tweed beauty. Great bag, Kendie! 


Iamminda said:


> Great to see this most special CC.  It is just perfect for these lovely Fall Days — and it pairs beautifully with the Coach tote.  And last but not least,  yummy cake pop (still haven’t try one yet).


You HAVE to try cake pops. They are a Tony bit of Heaven. 


tootsieroll918 said:


> Today I am carrying Gucci on Gucci - I love wearing scarves and this is my first time pairing one on a bag - I'm obsessed !  LOL


Gorgeous combo!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I won't rest til I get a tweed beauty. Great bag, Kendie!
> 
> You HAVE to try cake pops. They are a Tony bit of Heaven.
> Gorgeous combo!!!!



I really want to try the cake pops!  It’s just that I get distracted by other goodies like the lemon pound cake etc.  But it is on my wish/want list for SB.


----------



## pianolize

This was a random beautiful birthday gift from my DB one year- I've always admired its gorgeous shade of neutral gray/lilac/lavender/taupe! I kept staring at it today, since I still can't figure out what color it is!


----------



## pianolize

WHAT a gorgeous bag!!! I looove the shade.


bagloverny said:


> Hey guys, so I decided to get two new bags at the tail end of my pregnancy (and sell some I wasn't using) because why not and because I certainly won't have time once baby gets here .
> 
> The first is this Celine box bag in this amazing dark grey color that is just so gorgeous. I am so in love with this bag.  It will definitely be a special occasion bag once baby gets here but I couldn't not get it because I've always loved the beauty of the Box bag. I used to have a red Box a while ago which I sold because it wasn't the right shade for me but this bag is such a perfect neutral and great alternative to black. Anyway without further ado, here are some pics of my new stunner and I'll post pics of my other new bag once I receive it in the next few days!
> View attachment 3868455
> View attachment 3868456
> View attachment 3868457


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mz wallace small abbey tote


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)


   
you made crave for hot chocolate


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3868591
> 
> This was a random beautiful birthday gift from my DB one year- I've always admired its gorgeous shade of neutral gray/lilac/lavender/taupe! I kept staring at it today, since I still can't figure out what color it is!



I think those colors are the best, I love leathers that make you stare because they are so unique and fresh.....


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Great to see this most special CC.  It is just perfect for these lovely Fall Days — and it pairs beautifully with the Coach tote.  And last but not least,  yummy cake pop (still haven’t try one yet).





tootsieroll918 said:


> Love the tweed reissue! Colors are fantastic!  I have been in search of a perfect tweed for myself - wish me luck!





Sparkletastic said:


> I won't rest til I get a tweed beauty. Great bag, Kendie!
> 
> You HAVE to try cake pops. They are a Tony bit of Heaven.
> Gorgeous combo!!!!





ksuromax said:


> you made crave for hot chocolate


Warmest Thanks sweet friends!!
@Iamminda  Yes, as @Sparkletastic & i agree, you MUST get a cake pop next time you are there!! NO excuses girl. If you are on the hunt for a chanel tweed @Sparkletastic i can NOT wait to see which 1 you will find w/ your amazing taste!
@tootsieroll918 LOVE your name & avatar!!!Best luck looking for a tweed! Your Gucci bag & scarf is INSANELY & most incredibly GORGEOUS!! Total props & admiration on them....fab pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> Hey guys, so I decided to get two new bags at the tail end of my pregnancy (and sell some I wasn't using) because why not and because I certainly won't have time once baby gets here .
> 
> The first is this Celine box bag in this amazing dark grey color that is just so gorgeous. I am so in love with this bag.  It will definitely be a special occasion bag once baby gets here but I couldn't not get it because I've always loved the beauty of the Box bag. I used to have a red Box a while ago which I sold because it wasn't the right shade for me but this bag is such a perfect neutral and great alternative to black. Anyway without further ado, here are some pics of my new stunner and I'll post pics of my other new bag once I receive it in the next few days!
> View attachment 3868455
> View attachment 3868456
> View attachment 3868457


 Yeah girl....huge fan!!! Biggest Congrats on your magnificent Box....LOVE this color for the Box & hope you are feeling great as your sweet little bumpkin is soon to arrive


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote


Bellisima!! Really love this one & so glad you are giving her great outings /usage so quickly after receiving!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Bellisima!! Really love this one & so glad you are giving her great outings /usage so quickly after receiving!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!!Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)




I like tweed bags but never tried one. Your chanel tweed is a temptation !!


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> I like tweed bags but never tried one. Your chanel tweed is a temptation !!


Thanks kindly LucyMadrid! I think if/when you see a tweed that “speaks to you,” you just might bite the bullet & try one!!


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl....huge fan!!! Biggest Congrats on your magnificent Box....LOVE this color for the Box & hope you are feeling great as your sweet little bumpkin is soon to arrive



Thanks again and appreciate the well wishes on baby. I have a few weeks until I'm term but technically, he could come anytime now, which is both exciting and makes me super nervous haha.


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Lockit Horizontal GM.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Time.For.Tweed!!![emoji3]Many of you may recall my obsession for Chanel tweed Small/225 Reissue w/ her companion for the day (Coach tote & a cake pop)


Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I really want to try the cake pops!  It’s just that I get distracted by other goodies like the lemon pound cake etc.  But it is on my wish/want list for SB.



My kids die for the cake pops! DS gets the pink one (Bc he’s a weirdo and doesn’t like too much chocolate) and DD gets the chocolate chocolate one. They are so good when they let me have a bite ☹️[emoji57]


----------



## pianolize

Today, I'm thinking it's still summer, 72F!!! Coach Rogue 25, pink colorblock snake:


----------



## pianolize

Wow, that is a GORGEOUS combination!!!


tootsieroll918 said:


> Today I am carrying Gucci on Gucci - I love wearing scarves and this is my first time pairing one on a bag - I'm obsessed !  LOL


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> Today, I'm thinking it's still summer, 72F!!! Coach Rogue 25, pink colorblock snake:
> View attachment 3869273


Love the blush pink!


----------



## tootsieroll918

pianolize said:


> Wow, that is a GORGEOUS combination!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki


----------



## pianolize

Agreed-I looove tweed bags (but they don't exactly 'go' with anything else I wear! I suppose I'd have to build a wardrobe around it..)


LucyMadrid said:


> I like tweed bags but never tried one. Your chanel tweed is a temptation !!


I


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love the blush pink!


Thanks Miss_Dawn! Granted it's almost TOO pink for me if clothing, but on a bag I LOOOVE it!!!  It's as though they made this for me, I love it that much!  I think I got the last one in the country (well, sold through Coach... )


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> Today, I'm thinking it's still summer, 72F!!! Coach Rogue 25, pink colorblock snake:
> View attachment 3869273


Beautiful! I scratch my head & say “why the heck haven’t i bought a Rogue yet?!!” They have the prettiest colors & it seems like such the perfect bag....a truly chic, classic yet very modern bag all wrapped up in one! Love yours


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chiichan said:


> My kids die for the cake pops! DS gets the pink one (Bc he’s a weirdo and doesn’t like too much chocolate) and DD gets the chocolate chocolate one. They are so good when they let me have a bite ☹️[emoji57]


LOL!  I'm a weirdo like your hubby. I don't like chocolate at all. So pink cake pops for me!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Valhalla Brooklyn from etsy.com Okinawa bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And transitioning to evening with Massaccesi penelope messenger in octane merinos. Love this little bag that does it all.


----------



## Ivan4

My sweet new addition. I adore how durable it seems so far.


----------



## pianolize

So yesterday I happened into a Starbucks waiting, and saw these cute pink cake pops, and OF COURSE immediately thought of you all...


Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  I'm a weirdo like your hubby. I don't like chocolate at all. So pink cake pops for me!


----------



## pianolize

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3869703
> 
> And transitioning to evening with Massaccesi penelope messenger in octane merinos. Love this little bag that does it all.


That's a beautiful bag, but also your shawl is gorgeous!!! I looooove those colors!!!


----------



## Designervintage

Coffee and GST [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Late post from yesterday...camo Mickie


----------



## Cookiefiend

Scully Piper said:


> Late post from yesterday...camo Mickie


What a cutie!


----------



## pianolize

Aw, thanks sooo much, Kendie!!! I've been eyeing the Rogue 25s ever since I wandered last the store window!!! When they came out with this pink one, I just couldn't take it anymore...  AND they keep coming out w other gorgeous ones!!! 





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! I scratch my head & say “why the heck haven’t i bought a Rogue yet?!!” They have the prettiest colors & it seems like such the perfect bag....a truly chic, classic yet very modern bag all wrapped up in one! Love yours


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Late post from yesterday...camo Mickie


THIS is seriously super duper cool & adorable at the same time!


----------



## Kendie26

Ivan4 said:


> View attachment 3869722
> 
> My sweet new addition. I adore how durable it seems so far.


Totally LOVE this one....great bag & pic...especially the nude/pink contrast


----------



## Kendie26

Light & easy w/ 1 of my chanel WOC’s today (dark silver) Happy weekend everyone & loved all the fab bags today!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Light & easy w/ 1 of my chanel WOC’s today (dark silver) Happy weekend everyone & loved all the fab bags today!


Chanel chevron is what dreams of made of (at least my dreams).  Gorgeous dear.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pianolize said:


> That's a beautiful bag, but also your shawl is gorgeous!!! I looooove those colors!!!



Thank you!!!!!  I love it too.


----------



## pianolize

(Meine Liebe) Liebeskind!!! ❤


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Light & easy w/ 1 of my chanel WOC’s today (dark silver) Happy weekend everyone & loved all the fab bags today!


And you are wearing my coat again...just kidding [emoji1]
Love that combo! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is seriously super duper cool & adorable at the same time![emoji813]


Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## tootsieroll918

Kendie26 said:


> Warmest Thanks sweet friends!!
> @Iamminda  Yes, as @Sparkletastic & i agree, you MUST get a cake pop next time you are there!! NO excuses girl. If you are on the hunt for a chanel tweed @Sparkletastic i can NOT wait to see which 1 you will find w/ your amazing taste!
> @tootsieroll918 LOVE your name & avatar!!!Best luck looking for a tweed! Your Gucci bag & scarf is INSANELY & most incredibly GORGEOUS!! Total props & admiration on them....fab pic!!!



Kendi26 - thank you so much for your wonderful comments


----------



## tootsieroll918

Scully Piper said:


> Late post from yesterday...camo Mickie


Love the camo colors !


----------



## Scully Piper

tootsieroll918 said:


> Love the camo colors !


Thanks[emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> And you are wearing my coat again...just kidding [emoji1]
> Love that combo! Happy weekend to you too!





Iamminda said:


> Chanel chevron is what dreams of made of (at least my dreams).  Gorgeous dear.


Double hugs & thanks my kind friends! Haha thank you Scully, i’m telling you, that trench is SOOOOOOOO old. It’s been unseasonably warm here so I’ve worn it quite a bit recently but the cold weather should be blasting back in any day now so you may not “see” it for a while. Yes @Iamminda on the chevron dreams, which you are now experiencing yourself


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp 2.0 Backpack [emoji309][emoji173]️


----------



## Esquared72

Poop....forgot the picture!


----------



## Scully Piper

Out for breakfast with Deadpool. Light rain this morning goes well with hot coffee and a Denny's grand slam breakfast [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Double hugs & thanks my kind friends! Haha thank you Scully, i’m telling you, that trench is SOOOOOOOO old. It’s been unseasonably warm here so I’ve worn it quite a bit recently but the cold weather should be blasting back in any day now so you may not “see” [emoji38]it for a while. Yes @Iamminda on the chevron dreams, which you are now experiencing yourself[emoji813]


Ok I'll let you have my coat for awhile [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Ok I'll let you have my coat for awhile [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> Out for breakfast with Deadpool. Light rain this morning goes well with hot coffee and a Denny's grand slam breakfast [emoji1]
> View attachment 3870672


This bag is just too cool!  I have never seen it before.  So fun!


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> This bag is just too cool!  I have never seen it before.  So fun!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Light & easy w/ 1 of my chanel WOC’s today (dark silver) Happy weekend everyone & loved all the fab bags today!


head-turner and show-stopper!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carried my new chevron Boy for the first time this week, and still carrying her today


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> head-turner and show-stopper!!!!!


You are ADORABLE & way too kind my sweetness...thank you darling friend. Xoxo


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carried my new chevron Boy for the first time this week, and still carrying her today


Oh snap, snap, snap girlie!!! We love this stunner of a bag....how did you like / love it?!!


----------



## bagloverny

View attachment 3870856

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My other new bag arrived! Presenting my new-to-me, pristine condition Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola SC bag in the PM size, limited edition cobalt and fuschia color from a few years ago! I used to have to have the MM size in cobalt but it was way too big for my petite frame but this size is perfect and I love the pop of fuschia so much. And of course the leather and craftsmanship is TDF, like all the SC bags


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carried my new chevron Boy for the first time this week, and still carrying her today


Fabulous!!! Just words fail!! Amazing colour!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Out for breakfast with Deadpool. Light rain this morning goes well with hot coffee and a Denny's grand slam breakfast [emoji1]
> View attachment 3870672


Queen  of most fun, creative, unique bags!!! You are the bestest!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3870854
> View attachment 3870855
> View attachment 3870856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other new bag arrived! Presenting my new-to-me, pristine condition Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola SC bag in the PM size, limited edition cobalt and fuschia color from a few years ago! I used to have to have the MM size in cobalt but it was way too big for my petite frame but this size is perfect and I love the pop of fuschia so much. And of course the leather and craftsmanship is TDF, like all the SC bags


WOWEE woman you are on a roll!  This is magnificent....that fuschia piping is SO FAB!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> You are ADORABLE & way too kind my sweetness...thank you darling friend. Xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carried my new chevron Boy for the first time this week, and still carrying her today


So gorgeous Miss Dawn especially with your lovely garden in the back.  What an eye candy treat for me


----------



## Iamminda

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3870854
> View attachment 3870855
> View attachment 3870856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other new bag arrived! Presenting my new-to-me, pristine condition Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola SC bag in the PM size, limited edition cobalt and fuschia color from a few years ago! I used to have to have the MM size in cobalt but it was way too big for my petite frame but this size is perfect and I love the pop of fuschia so much. And of course the leather and craftsmanship is TDF, like all the SC bags



This is one of the prettiest SC bags ever if not the prettiest.  What a lucky find to find one in such pristine condition.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much! 



Kendie26 said:


> Oh snap, snap, snap girlie!!! We love this stunner of a bag....how did you like / love it?!!



I'm loving it Kendie sweetie.
It doesn't give me good hair days like my classic flap.
On the other hand I've had a string of good work days so it must have magical properties too 



ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!! Just words fail!! Amazing colour!



I love the colour 



Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous Miss Dawn especially with your lovely garden in the back.  What an eye candy treat for me



Thank you


----------



## bagloverny

Iamminda said:


> This is one of the prettiest SC bags ever if not the prettiest.  What a lucky find to find one in such pristine condition.  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you!! I've always thought this was the prettiest too. Yeah feel lucky I found one too


----------



## bagloverny

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE woman you are on a roll!  This is magnificent....that fuschia piping is SO FAB!!



Aww thanks!!! I am in love with the fuschia piping as well, makes it so special!


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carried my new chevron Boy for the first time this week, and still carrying her today


Gorgeous!!!  Is that red-violet or dark red?


----------



## Kdwilliamson84

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE woman you are on a roll!  This is magnificent....that fuschia piping is SO FAB!!


Pretty fab!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Scully Piper said:


> Out for breakfast with Deadpool. Light rain this morning goes well with hot coffee and a Denny's grand slam breakfast [emoji1]
> View attachment 3870672


LOL!  It looks like the bag is irritated by the weather and settling down to breakfast as consolation.


----------



## gswpurse

Mulberry Effie small satchel and tree French purse.


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> Mulberry Effie small satchel and tree French purse.
> View attachment 3871140


Amazing duo!!!  leather is TDF


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ivory glazed calfskin Chanel jumbo with silver hw & bijoux chain.


----------



## pianolize

Today, same 


But then came home to:


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  It looks like the bag is irritated by the weather and settling down to breakfast as consolation. [emoji38]


OMG you're right!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Queen  of most fun, creative, unique bags!!! You are the bestest!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## GilaBag

Sparkletastic said:


> Ivory glazed calfskin Chanel jumbo with silver hw & bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871141



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Good old Balenciaga, Apple Green Day hobo, 2005


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Is that red-violet or dark red?


Thank you!

It's called Burgundy by Chanel but it looks like a dark red to me.  A collage attached of my beauty, in different lights.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Desi small perforated tote. I thought it could still work for winter since it is shiny.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires smelling the roses before heading out with me today  Sharing the spotlight with a perfect pastel rose in my front garden, and it's November!! The perfection of this rose is like a prayer


----------



## March786

Afternoon out with my little girl and my pochete metis [emoji173]


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires smelling the roses before heading out with me today  Sharing the spotlight with a perfect pastel rose in my front garden, and it's November!! The perfection of this rose is like a prayer


I looove your rose garden!!!  I had to move an entire garden to indoor pots- JUST not the same... and roses are SO not indoor plants...


----------



## pianolize

Wow!  That is truly an amazing shade!!! Would love something that color, and/or deep turquoise/blue-green/vibrant teal... 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's called Burgundy by Chanel but it looks like a dark red to me.  A collage attached of my beauty, in different lights.


----------



## gswpurse

ksuromax said:


> Amazing duo!!!  leather is TDF


Thanks! The leather is indeed amazing. I've had it for 3 yrs...not a single scratch on it.


----------



## obscurity7

My little blue neo accompanied me all the way up the trail to Masada.


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> Good old Balenciaga, Apple Green Day hobo, 2005


Love it!!!!


----------



## shaezie

A coffee stop before the theatre show with my mini giorgio armani borgonuovo bag enjoying the billionaire's latte and raspberry choco fudge..yumm yumm. ^-^


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires smelling the roses before heading out with me today  Sharing the spotlight with a perfect pastel rose in my front garden, and it's November!! The perfection of this rose is like a prayer


Love your bag and your garden!! Off topic but I also grow roses. What is the name of the beautiful rose you have there?


----------



## LucyMadrid

It,'s Sunday !!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

shaezie said:


> A coffee stop before the theatre show with my mini giorgio armani borgonuovo bag enjoying the billionaire's latte and raspberry choco fudge..yumm yumm. ^-^



Love the bag and the snack!!!


----------



## pianolize

shaezie said:


> A coffee stop before the theatre show with my mini giorgio armani borgonuovo bag enjoying the billionaire's latte and raspberry choco fudge..yumm yumm. ^-^


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> I looove your rose garden!!!  I had to move an entire garden to indoor pots- JUST not the same... and roses are SO not indoor plants...



Yes, they don't like being moved inside. My roses are nearly gone (it's November!) but I had a great show this year. I'll tag you on another thread where I collected pictures of some of my roses. Thank you for the compliments 



pianolize said:


> Wow!  That is truly an amazing shade!!! Would love something that color, and/or deep turquoise/blue-green/vibrant teal...



Thank you. I love this colour too. 



Shelby33 said:


> Love your bag and your garden!! Off topic but I also grow roses. What is the name of the beautiful rose you have there?



Thank you very much. I'm so sorry but I can't remember the name of this variety.  It's not a prolific grower, but it grows slowly and with beautiful blooms


----------



## debssx3




----------



## luvlux64

It’s a rainy day, so I’m using the oldest bag in my collection - Burberry bowling bag . Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires smelling the roses before heading out with me today  Sharing the spotlight with a perfect pastel rose in my front garden, and it's November!! The perfection of this rose is like a prayer



So glad you are enjoying your pretty Pochette.  This rose is indeed pure perfection.  I always enjoy your garden and flower pictures.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So glad you are enjoying your pretty Pochette.  This rose is indeed pure perfection.  I always enjoy your garden and flower pictures.  Thanks for posting.



Thank you 
I did think that you would like this pink rose when I was taking the picture


----------



## tootsieroll918

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3870854
> View attachment 3870855
> View attachment 3870856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other new bag arrived! Presenting my new-to-me, pristine condition Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola SC bag in the PM size, limited edition cobalt and fuschia color from a few years ago! I used to have to have the MM size in cobalt but it was way too big for my petite frame but this size is perfect and I love the pop of fuschia so much. And of course the leather and craftsmanship is TDF, like all the SC bags




Ohh - I do love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

For the weekend,  Coach Mickie in orange


----------



## pianolize

Rainy Dreary Day Cheer This Morning:
Green Pouf on Lg Ted Baker Tote, 'Gem Gardens"; w New MJ Crimson Crossbody Find!


----------



## pianolize

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a rainy day, so I’m using the oldest bag in my collection - Burberry bowling bag . Have a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3871933


----------



## pianolize

Oops, something was wrong w my browser!
Anyway, LOVE these!!! All my faves 
shaezie said: ↑
A coffee stop before the theatre show with my mini giorgio armani borgonuovo bag enjoying the billionaire's latte and raspberry choco fudge..yumm yumm. ^-^


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Rainy Dreary Day Cheer This Morning:
> Green Pouf on Lg Ted Baker Tote, 'Gem Gardens"; w New MJ Crimson Crossbody Find!
> View attachment 3872112


Beautiful!


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you @Shelby33 ! I find that I now look forward to bursts of color on drab days! I've never actually worn/carried these furry poufs before (though I have several)- they just brightened my day!


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 ! I find that I now look forward to bursts of color on drab days! I've never actually worn/carried these furry poufs before (though I have several)- they just brightened my day!


I love pops of color. I almost bought a furry pouf last night but the only color they had was grey. I was looking for a lapis blue, no luck though.


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> I love pops of color. I almost bought a furry pouf last night but the only color they had was grey. I was looking for a lapis blue, no luck though.


Do you have Century 21s where you are? I saw a gorgeous blue there yesterday!  There so much fun.  I actually also brought back a hat w interchangeable poufs, severely discounted, just to figure out how to morph into a charm!  It's so cute though, that I just MAY use it as its intended purpose (they came w a snap to snap on/off...)


----------



## pianolize

THEY'RE, aaargh 





pianolize said:


> Do you have Century 21s where you are? I saw a gorgeous blue there yesterday!  There so much fun.  I actually also brought back a hat w interchangeable poufs, severely discounted, just to figure out how to morph into a charm!  It's so cute though, that I just MAY use it as its intended purpose (they came w a snap to snap on/off...)


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## shaezie

LucyMadrid said:


> Love the bag and the snack!!!




Thank you xx


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day


Love that color! [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Something I picked up


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Work bag


----------



## pianolize

It's been raining and dogs yesterday/today!!!  Kept my MJ crimson  crossbody but needed an umbrella/coffee tote (which I JUST found, btw, in my hunt for a dk turquoise/aqua/teal leather satchel... ) around it:  this color was SO interesting!!! (I tried multiple times but couldn't get what I'm seeing!)


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel WOC.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Apple Green Day


----------



## Shelby33

Vintage Mexx


----------



## Montmartre14

Trudysmom said:


> I carried my Louis Vuitton Tivoli pm today.


I love Tivoli pm! It's just so feminine and such a classic style I think.


----------



## Monique1004

It was an office event yesterday near Rockefeller. Carried one of my new acquisitions, Valextra Isede medium in Grey. The piglets were sooooo cute so I wanted to share.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> It was an office event yesterday near Rockefeller. Carried one of my new acquisitions, Valextra Isede medium in Grey. The piglets were sooooo cute so I wanted to share.
> View attachment 3874244
> View attachment 3874245
> 
> View attachment 3874250


Love this bag. Grey is a wonderful color and a great neutral.


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> It's been raining and dogs yesterday/today!!!  Kept my MJ crimson  crossbody but needed an umbrella/coffee tote (which I JUST found, btw, in my hunt for a dk turquoise/aqua/teal leather satchel... ) around it:  this color was SO interesting!!! (I tried multiple times but couldn't get what I'm seeing!)
> View attachment 3873557


Wow this is absolutely FANTASTIC!!!! Totally it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> It was an office event yesterday near Rockefeller. Carried one of my new acquisitions, Valextra Isede medium in Grey. The piglets were sooooo cute so I wanted to share.
> View attachment 3874244
> View attachment 3874245
> 
> View attachment 3874250


 Such a chic & elegant bag on a beautiful lady!!! Love your pics & thanks for showing the sweet piglet too!!


----------



## Chiichan

My neverfull played bodyguard today with my very well loved speedy 30


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> It's been raining and dogs yesterday/today!!!  Kept my MJ crimson  crossbody but needed an umbrella/coffee tote (which I JUST found, btw, in my hunt for a dk turquoise/aqua/teal leather satchel... ) around it:  this color was SO interesting!!! (I tried multiple times but couldn't get what I'm seeing!)
> View attachment 3873557


Love this! The colour


----------



## LucyMadrid

Monique1004 said:


> It was an office event yesterday near Rockefeller. Carried one of my new acquisitions, Valextra Isede medium in Grey. The piglets were sooooo cute so I wanted to share.
> View attachment 3874244
> View attachment 3874245
> 
> View attachment 3874250


Lovely pics!


----------



## tootsieroll918

Today I chose one of my favorite bags


----------



## carterazo

Coach, of course.    I have ignored this beauty for too long.


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> Coach, of course.    I have ignored this beauty for too long.
> View attachment 3874691



I love this!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> I love this!!!!!


Thanks! Me too. She's one of my special ones.  [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

Chiichan said:


> I love this!!!!!


I LOOOOVE it too!!!! I have a fuchsia/violet/pink bag problem.  (So I was TRYING not to comment...)


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> I LOOOOVE it too!!!! I have a fuchsia/violet/pink bag problem.  (So I was TRYING not to comment...)


Lol!  Thanks!
 I only have two bags in this color category.  [emoji33]   For some reason, I can make different shades of blue work really well with my wardrobe. I have a harder time with pinks.  What do you pair them with?


----------



## pianolize

Haaa- good question! I generally wear a ton of blacks/grays.  Or bl/wht patterned tops/dresses, so really any color bag goes. Perhaps that's why I love vibrant-color bags!  I barely have any blue/teal/green though- still on the lookout for the dk sea green-blue!

Yesterday I had to be dressed inconspicuously, so I changed to a silver/gray TB satchel. Didn't have time to move everything this morning, so am wearing my eggplant winter coat, and a dk fuchsia top to compensate!  Over black, of course! (It's more monochromatic than it sounds, don't know how to describe these shades accurately!)




carterazo said:


> Lol!  Thanks!
> I only have two bags in this color category.  [emoji33]   For some reason, I can make different shades of blue work really well with my wardrobe. I have a harder time with pinks.  What do you pair them with?


----------



## ksuromax

BV today


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Haaa- good question! I generally wear a ton of blacks/grays.  Or bl/wht patterned tops/dresses, so really any color bag goes. Perhaps that's why I love vibrant-color bags!  I barely have any blue/teal/green though- still on the lookout for the dk sea green-blue!
> 
> Yesterday I had to be dressed inconspicuously, so I changed to a silver/gray TB satchel. Didn't have time to move everything this morning, so am wearing my eggplant winter coat, and a dk fuchsia top to compensate!  Over black, of course! (It's more monochromatic than it sounds, don't know how to describe these shades accurately!)


[emoji106]
 Sounds like we enjoy wearing the similar colors.  I need to venture more into the pinks.


----------



## CClovesbags

So cold today....


----------



## bagloverny

Took my beautiful, new dark grey Celine Box bag out to dinner with my husband last night


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Coach, of course.    I have ignored this beauty for too long.
> View attachment 3874691


I would use this every day! What a great color!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> I LOOOOVE it too!!!! I have a fuchsia/violet/pink bag problem.  (So I was TRYING not to comment...)


I join in the pink family obsession!


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> I would use this every day! What a great color!!!!


Thanks! I definitely should carry it more often. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've taken my Celine Python Edge with me today. She's sooooo roomy!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> I've taken my Celine Python Edge with me today. She's sooooo roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875277



Love the edge and yours is especially nice with the python. A seriously underrated bag in my opinion [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I've taken my Celine Python Edge with me today. She's sooooo roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875277


Girl!!! I did not know you had this bag!! Woohooo....Sparkle in the house w/ Celine!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberry Bayswater (in mole grey)...this bag is a true workhorse for me


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Love the edge and yours is especially nice with the python. A seriously underrated bag in my opinion [emoji4]


I soooooo agree w/ you girlfriend! In fact, i saw one in our beloved Indigo...i’m Tempted


----------



## pianolize

AND!!! I just broke down and got ANOTHER!!!


Sparkletastic said:


> I join in the pink family obsession!


 


ksuromax said:


> BV today


That's gorgeous! Do you wear it crossbody or like that? Is it heavy?  Because we walk so much here, I've noticed that my adjacent rib cramps up when carrying to


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I soooooo agree w/ you girlfriend! In fact, i saw one in our beloved Indigo...i’m Tempted



Kendie you should go for it, I’ve been keeping an eye out for the smallest size in the right colour and haven’t had any luck yet; indigo is awesome and it will look great with that blue accented top you won’t give me


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Love the edge and yours is especially nice with the python. A seriously underrated bag in my opinion [emoji4]


I ageee. It's a great bag. I will think of selling and then I wear it and think "Nope! Its mine!"


Kendie26 said:


> Girl!!! I did not know you had this bag!! Woohooo....Sparkle in the house w/ Celine!!


Thanks!!! This is my only Celine. But, isn't the quality on these bags amazing? 


Kendie26 said:


> I soooooo agree w/ you girlfriend! In fact, i saw one in our beloved Indigo...i’m Tempted


Go for it!  This bag is really easy to wear and holds a TON! 


BigCherry said:


> Kendie you should go for it, I’ve been keeping an eye out for the smallest size in the right colour and haven’t had any luck yet; indigo is awesome and it will look great with that blue accented top you won’t give me


You'll enjoy it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> That's gorgeous! Do you wear it crossbody or like that? Is it heavy?  Because we walk so much here, I've noticed that my adjacent rib cramps up when carrying to


It might get heavy if overloaded, as it's a big amount of leather on its own, strap has 2 buckles and can be adjusted upto your need and liking, when i am on the run, i go one hole back and wear it xbody. Yesterday i carried it home-car, car-office, car-shop, all was quick and close, so it was on the shoulder, and it felt alright  
It has fabulous purple suede lining


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I've taken my Celine Python Edge with me today. She's sooooo roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875277


...and beautiful!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater (in mole grey)...this bag is a true workhorse for me


Your garden is so nice!!!! Colourful, perfect seasonal background for any bag! Just look how lovely Mole Grey looks!!! Rich, deep grey, like November skies before rainfall   just perfection!!!!


----------



## pianolize

Thx! Sorry for my incoherent msg-  my phone is so weird sometimes! Purple suede- how gorgeous!!!   So what I was TRYING to say, was that I'm hyper aware of overloading my already-heavy bags so TRYING to not get these weird bag-related rib cramps!   So, trying to not acquire an already-heavy empty bag... 

... but the lining would be worth it! 




ksuromax said:


> It might get heavy if overloaded, as it's a big amount of leather on its own, strap has 2 buckles and can be adjusted upto your need and liking, when i am on the run, i go one hole back and wear it xbody. Yesterday i carried it home-car, car-office, car-shop, all was quick and close, so it was on the shoulder, and it felt alright
> It has fabulous purple suede lining


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> Thx! Sorry for my incoherent msg-  my phone is so weird sometimes! Purple suede- how gorgeous!!!   So what I was TRYING to say, was that I'm hyper aware of overloading my already-heavy bags so TRYING to not get these weird bag-related rib cramps!   So, trying to not acquire an already-heavy empty bag...
> 
> ... but the lining would be worth it!


She does not look sad when empty, i just carry my bare minimum in it: a phone, a wallet, tissues, lippy, keys, something else in the pouch maybe.... it's roomy, and a light cardi fits in perfectly


----------



## minoxa33

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater (in mole grey)...this bag is a true workhorse for me



We are twins on this one! [emoji7] I have to take it out again asap! [emoji847] Sadly, I often hesitate as it is one of my heaviest bags...


----------



## gswpurse

with my mini metropolis today


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Kendie you should go for it, I’ve been keeping an eye out for the smallest size in the right colour and haven’t had any luck yet; indigo is awesome and it will look great with that blue accented top you won’t give me


Bad, bad enabler buddy of mine!! I’m holding off as best i canbut it’s not easy! Yes it would look perfect w/ that boho embroidered top you mention (I know the one)


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> with my mini metropolis today
> View attachment 3875789


Really lovely/beautiful....i love this color combo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Your garden is so nice!!!! Colourful, perfect seasonal background for any bag! Just look how lovely Mole Grey looks!!! Rich, deep grey, like November skies before rainfall   just perfection!!!!





minoxa33 said:


> We are twins on this one! [emoji7] I have to take it out again asap! [emoji847] Sadly, I often hesitate as it is one of my heaviest bags...


Thank you lovelies!! I know you’re a Mulb fan @ksuromax (are you still in their forum...sadly i haven’t been for way too long) Happy to be twins w/ you on this one @minoxa33 !! It is quintessential Mulberry in my humble opinion. I know what you mean about the weight but for some reason it doesn’t bother me & I don’t find it bothersome....probably because for work purposes i am used to carrying quite a bit. Hope to see yours sometime soon!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you lovelies!! I know you’re a Mulb fan @ksuromax (are you still in their forum...sadly i haven’t been for way too long) Happy to be twins w/ you on this one @minoxa33 !! It is quintessential Mulberry in my humble opinion. I know what you mean about the weight but for some reason it doesn’t bother me & I don’t find it bothersome....probably because for work purposes i am used to carrying quite a bit. Hope to see yours sometime soon!


I definitely am! With my Lilies used more frequently, and othe bags a bit less friquently, but i am definitely there


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> Really lovely/beautiful....i love this color combo


Thanks! I love this little bag. It's so carefree and can fit more than what it seems.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> It might get heavy if overloaded, as it's a big amount of leather on its own, strap has 2 buckles and can be adjusted upto your need and liking, when i am on the run, i go one hole back and wear it xbody. Yesterday i carried it home-car, car-office, car-shop, all was quick and close, so it was on the shoulder, and it felt alright
> It has fabulous purple suede lining


oooooh!!! I love suede linings. 


ksuromax said:


> ...and beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> oooooh!!! I love suede linings.
> Thank you!


All BV bags (apart from men's and very vintage) are lined with suede


----------



## ksuromax

Waiting for the movie to start  
BV Pillow and shawl


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Mulberry Bayswater (in mole grey)...this bag is a true workhorse for me


it's beautiful.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Waiting for the movie to start
> BV Pillow and shawl


So cute. I really want that rose gold pillow.


----------



## pianolize

pianolize said:


> Haaa- good question! I generally wear a ton of blacks/grays.  Or bl/wht patterned tops/dresses, so really any color bag goes. Perhaps that's why I love vibrant-color bags!  I barely have any blue/teal/green though- still on the lookout for the dk sea green-blue!
> 
> Yesterday I had to be dressed inconspicuously, so I changed to a silver/gray TB satchel. Didn't have time to move everything this morning, so am wearing my eggplant winter coat, and a dk fuchsia top to compensate!  Over black, of course! (It's more monochromatic than it sounds, don't know how to describe these shades accurately!)


Last 2 days' 'quiet/un-loud' Tory Burch satchel:


Haven't yet decided which bag to use/what to bring w me today, but it also JUST got VERY VERY COLD weather-wise, and all my super-cold-weather coats are colored. So then there's that! Back to black? Blah!


----------



## pianolize

Really fun crossbody I happened by not-bag-shopping (& acquired ) yesterday! Kept all tags on, but think I love it (though, I have another tiny bag almost this exact color and am trying to avoid that.  Asked if they had a bluey green one, but no such luck.  I just love the shape- the character of this bag is completely different! The raspberry suede part is￼ what got me, though- I'm a sucker for that!!! Also reminds me of the new almost-rogues...)

I just think this is a colored-bag day...

I ended up wanting to bring more than I thought, so perhaps it won't fit the coffee mug I intended to bring... 




EDIT: okok, JUST snipped off the tags...

(Color contrast is more true in this pic


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Iron bag


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Tess


----------



## Scully Piper

Took the Beast clutch out to dinner on Wednesday




Gucci GG running large tote yesterday


----------



## pianolize

That's such a great clutch!!! Looking for a similar one, on the bird-front 


Scully Piper said:


> Took the Beast clutch out to dinner on Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 3876266
> 
> 
> Gucci GG running large tote yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3876267


----------



## RuedeNesle

I view this thread every day but I don't post often because I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. But since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I view this thread every day but I don't post often because I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. But since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning.
> View attachment 3876278


Happy 6-month Birthday to Tyler . This is such a pretty and functional bag.  And the color is awesome!   Great picture RN.


----------



## Scully Piper

pianolize said:


> That's such a great clutch!!! Looking for a similar one, on the bird-front [emoji3]


Thanks [emoji1] I hope you find one and post it.


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> I view this thread every day but I don't post often because I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. But since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3876278


Happy 6th month birthday [emoji1]


----------



## Hermezzy

Hermes garden party 36 in etoupe negonda leather


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> Happy 6th month birthday [emoji1]



Thanks SP!  



Iamminda said:


> Happy 6-month Birthday to Tyler . This is such a pretty and functional bag.  And the color is awesome!   Great picture RN.



Thanks I!
Tyler is very functional! This is the longest I have ever carried one bag without changing. I just don't have anything else in my collection that works as well for my day to day needs. A couple of weeks ago I walked down Market Street from Marshall's and Last Call to Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th looking for an "understudy" bag to use so I don't wear out Tyler. But I can't find anything that works as well for me as she does.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My latest every weekend bag petite and handy


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I view this thread every day but I don't post often because I've been carrying the same bag every day for the last six months. But since Tyler is six months old today I thought I'd post a picture of her celebrating her birthday at Peet's this morning. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3876278


Good to see you RN!  6 months! [emoji50] [emoji7] 
I haven't carried any of my red bags in a few weeks. Shame! [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

Carried MK Vivian woven tote in peanut today. [emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

Went to a concert with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Toy:


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Good to see you RN!  6 months! [emoji50] [emoji7]
> I haven't carried any of my red bags in a few weeks. Shame! [emoji5]


Thanks C!
You have a beautiful collection of handbags, in so many beautiful colors!  I can see why red isn't always in your rotation.  I'm sure one or more of your red bags will be out and about soon!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute. I really want that rose gold pillow.


I was passing on it for a long while, just could not figure out how to use it, until i saw this silver gem on Matches... decided to try... and can't have enough of it since then!! Got one more in bright red as well, but she is not getting even a half of use time as this one! Highly recommend it in metallic, very versatile bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> Took the Beast clutch out to dinner on Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 3876266
> 
> 
> Gucci GG running large tote yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3876267


Your GG is TDF!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My silky smooth and baby-bottom soft Chanel today


----------



## ksuromax

Further to above... overlooking the Palm


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Went to a concert with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Toy:
> View attachment 3876648



So cute! Love the dress too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying Ruby, my new Chevron Chanel Boy. I think I am a little obsessed


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi penelope messenger!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Ruby, my new Chevron Chanel Boy. I think I am a little obsessed



Such a beautiful bag, I’m going to have to consider myself one of these chevron bags [emoji85]. I see you have a matching shrub still in bloom, my beloved Callistemon has just started flowering again  and would look lovely too with your gorgeous Ruby


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3876957
> 
> Massaccesi penelope messenger!


What color is your messenger?


----------



## Montmartre14

Monique1004 said:


> It was an office event yesterday near Rockefeller. Carried one of my new acquisitions, Valextra Isede medium in Grey. The piglets were sooooo cute so I wanted to share.
> View attachment 3874244
> View attachment 3874245
> 
> View attachment 3874250


I love grey color! It's understated but very elegant.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> What color is your messenger?



Octane


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Octane


Such a lovely neutral.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Such a beautiful bag, I’m going to have to consider myself one of these chevron bags [emoji85]. I see you have a matching shrub still in bloom, my beloved Callistemon has just started flowering again  and would look lovely too with your gorgeous Ruby


I know, I still have roses! In mid November. The mind boggles.
Thank you for the compliments 
I think you might need a Chevron Boy, Cherry. 
What's your total bag count against the target of 10 now?!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I know, I still have roses! In mid November. The mind boggles.
> Thank you for the compliments
> I think you might need a Chevron Boy, Cherry.
> What's your total bag count against the target of 10 now?!



Yes the seasons have gone crazy but it’s nice having a surprise every time you go outside. 

I stay well away from the Chanel bag threads but your good self and Kendie keep posting chevron bags/wocs here and I can’t exactly ignore them [emoji23]

I’m down to 12 premier and 8 contemporary bags. I just donated a NWOT Belen Enchandia bag to a friends daughter but today bought a new Celine bag [emoji85] so I’m still at 20 excluding 3 clutches/ocases. 

I love all 12 premier bags so can’t let any of those go so will have to just stop buying. 5 of the contemporary (Massaccesi) ones are practically brand new or unworn so I haven’t had a chance to tire of them yet but feel that they must go. I have been inspired by @Rami [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33

leechiyong said:


> Went to a concert with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Toy:
> View attachment 3876648


I love your outfit! Beautiful bag


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Went to a concert with my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour Toy:
> View attachment 3876648


You look SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My silky smooth and baby-bottom soft Chanel today


Sexy!!i can tell it’s silky smoothHappy Birthday to your man, Mr. K!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Ruby, my new Chevron Chanel Boy. I think I am a little obsessed


LOVE it girlie!! She / “He”(since it’s a boy ) is so exquisitely fab!!
@BigCherry ...um, YES babe, you NEED a chevron C!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Box out for lunch w/ dear Mom


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Sexy!!i can tell it’s silky smoothHappy Birthday to your man, Mr. K!!


Thank you, Sweetie


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box out for lunch w/ dear Mom


She is so YOU!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Box out for lunch w/ dear Mom


I love this  Hope you had a good lunch with your mum and are having a lovely weekend, dear Kendie


----------



## pianolize

Back to the (somewhat!) more formal (well, in comparison... ) today I'm playing a wedding; then a musical theater showcase.
First time using this tote!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> Back to the (somewhat!) more formal (well, in comparison... )
> First time using this tote!!!
> View attachment 3877292


This is very pretty!


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is very pretty!


Thank you @Miss_Dawn! As you know, I need a new bag like a hole in my head, but this one I JUST couldn't resist!!!


----------



## kiss_p

Prada washed leather satchel


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> You look SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!


Thank you!  I rarely get the chance to dress up, so I enjoyed it.


----------



## gswpurse

out with RM micro Regan satchel


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Such a lovely neutral.



I can say that octane is deep and complex and lovely and truly a neutral in my wardrobe; can’t find almost anything that it doesn’t look fabulous with (maybe a black/red combo, but that’s about it!), so it mixes with my wardrobe as well as any other color except maybe taupe!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MZ Wallace coco


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## lms910

Seriously obsessing over my new classic!!


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> Your GG is TDF!!!


Thank you. Got her back in 2012...the good old days of twice a year online sale on the Gucci site. She still looks and smells like new [emoji1]


----------



## southernbelle43

My Von Holzhausen shoulder bag, which is the softest lightest leather of any bag ever.  It only weighs a few ounces.  I apologize about the lovely laundry room view, complete with trash can.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black


Yum! I really love these.


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday Hello Kitty from Loungefly and today Burberry studded Ashby hobo with a thirsty bunny [emoji1]


----------



## March786

Out with my pochete metis [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black





ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Adore both of your bags my sweet friends @Miss_Dawn and @ksuromax ...they are both such classics of the brands Mulb & BV....exquisite choices!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Seriously obsessing over my new classic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877881


 AMAZING!!!  oh how i need this blue in my life!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Adore both of your bags my sweet friends @Miss_Dawn and @ksuromax ...they are both such classics of the brands Mulb & BV....exquisite choices!


Thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## MKB0925

Coach Duffle in Black Cherry


----------



## LucyMadrid

YSL to start the week.


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga limited edition First


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> YSL to start the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878587



Beautiful! Looks great on you [emoji177][emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

LucyMadrid said:


> YSL to start the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878587


----------



## LucyMadrid

ksuromax said:


>


Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you [emoji177][emoji322]


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga limited edition First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878648



Limited edition? That must be a treasure!


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> Limited edition? That must be a treasure!


Yes Balenciaga put this out as a limited edition several years ago for Holiday season when they decided to bring back some chèvre leather (which many Bal lovers prefer)...along w/ the pearly bronze color & different hardware than their “regular line.”  Hope you’re enjoying your gorgeous SDJ & i also loved your cape/poncho! Great color


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Yum! I really love these.





Kendie26 said:


> Adore both of your bags my sweet friends @Miss_Dawn and @ksuromax ...they are both such classics of the brands Mulb & BV....exquisite choices!



Thank you both very much


----------



## ksuromax

Baby Peltro


----------



## umlm

this one, Hermes Bucket


----------



## Molly0

umlm said:


> this one, Hermes Bucket


What a dream!  . . .and the color of love & merry!


----------



## Molly0

I’ve been stuck on this old Chanel (22 years!) for weeks now. It’s just too comfy to move out of.


----------



## Shelby33

MKB0925 said:


> Coach Duffle in Black Cherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878420


Love this!


----------



## LucyMadrid

What do you think of this bucket? No brand. Just handmade by a local leather craftsman, made in suede and calfskin. Best quality  and quite cheap.


----------



## Monique1004

Ferragamo Gavina tote. I love the bigger version of this(Bice tote) that I bought a baby version of it.


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling 8l, black--
which I tricked out with reflective hits(scotchlite lightweights).


Because that's how I roll.


----------



## BlueCherry

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling 8l, black--
> which I tricked out with reflective hits(scotchlite lightweights).
> View attachment 3879922
> 
> Because that's how I roll.
> View attachment 3879921



How cool do you look? Bet you haven’t cycled anywhere yet


----------



## MKB0925

Shelby33 said:


> Love this!



Thank you! It is one of my most comfy bags! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying Cole Haan lately.  Yesterday was my woven triangle tote.  Today is this beauty in spice. (don't remember the name...)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso / Dalle Mie Mani


----------



## BlueCherry

Small sangle out for the first time


----------



## LucyMadrid

Just one question . What's your opinion about the new model on fashion now, Supreme, de L V? In.my opinion it's being overestimated. Am I wrong? Of course it looks young and fresh, but fashion lovers are paying a fortune at the resales!


----------



## Shelby33

Vintage Coach


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Vintage Coach
> View attachment 3880637


Vintage Coach for me today too!


----------



## keishapie1973

Dooney Flo Toscana Drawstring....


----------



## Kendie26

Celine TriFold [emoji177]words can’t express how much love I have for this bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
so nice outside today with crisp air & coffee


----------



## pianolize

My silly MJ bag: (I need a pick-me-up these very loooong work days...)



(Maybe you all can give me advice on how to clean dye transfer on suede!!!   I have suede cleaner, and dye-transfer-on-leather cleaner...)


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Been carrying Cole Haan lately.  Yesterday was my woven triangle tote.  Today is this beauty in spice. (don't remember the name...)
> View attachment 3880218


WHAT a GORGEOUS color!!!  (I just ordered a beautiful electric-violet bag online, but I'm afraid it will show up some other color!  )


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> WHAT a GORGEOUS color!!!  (I just ordered a beautiful electric-violet bag online, but I'm afraid it will show up some other color!  )


Thanks!

Fingers crossed that it's the right shade of purple like you want.  [emoji106]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine TriFold [emoji177]words can’t express how much love I have for this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice outside today with crisp air & coffee


What a gorgeous bag K.  I can’t believe Christmas trees are up already.   Hope you had a nice Starbucks break.  I need to get myself a peppermint mocha and cake pop soon.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3880720
> 
> Vintage Coach for me today too!


Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Celine TriFold [emoji177]words can’t express how much love I have for this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice outside today with crisp air & coffee


you have the tree up already????  
i love this beauty of yours, she is so clean and chic


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote, S


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous bag K.  I can’t believe Christmas trees are up already.   Hope you had a nice Starbucks break.  I need to get myself a peppermint mocha and cake pop soon.





ksuromax said:


> you have the tree up already????
> i love this beauty of yours, she is so clean and chic


Thanks my loveliest gal pals!! Please do go get that cake pop @Iamminda  i’m also surprised seeing Christmas decor up already when it’s not even Thanksgiving holiday yet! Haha @ksuromax i think you’re kidding but just in case, nothat is not our Christmas tree!! It was in a shopping center where i stopped for coffee,etc


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks my loveliest gal pals!! Please do go get that cake pop @Iamminda  i’m also surprised seeing Christmas decor up already when it’s not even Thanksgiving holiday yet! Haha @ksuromax i think you’re kidding but just in case, nothat is not our Christmas tree!! It was in a shopping center where i stopped for coffee,etc


Sorry, Love, i was so surprised to see the tree up now that my post came out a bit silly 
Of course, i didn't mean it was YOUR tree, i was saying 'you' as ref to the area/city
Here it's yet early, trees will start showing up closer to the first week of Dec, when it feels more appropriate time wise 
But it does not stop the shops to decorate their windows and put all xmas stuff on the shelves already!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Sorry, Love, i was so surprised to see the tree up now that my post came out a bit silly
> Of course, i didn't mean it was YOUR tree, i was saying 'you' as ref to the area/city
> Here it's yet early, trees will start showing up closer to the first week of Dec, when it feels more appropriate time wise
> But it does not stop the shops to decorate their windows and put all xmas stuff on the shelves already!


Hey girlie, I’m with you! I was also surprised to see the tree up (& have seen others as well) ...Thanksgiving holiday is next week (here in the states) & it used to be that Thanksgiving holiday would be celebrated w/ some decor and THEN Christmas decor came after that but i guess times are changing! I’m just old school i guess & prefer each big holiday to get it’s fair share!


----------



## Shelby33

An older Perlina bag. Love having 4 outside pockets.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carlos Falchi metallic croc hobo


----------



## pianolize

I loooove your scarf too!!!


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote, S


----------



## pmburk

Vuitton Lockit GM Horizontal.


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> I loooove your scarf too!!!


Thank you


----------



## daisychainz

Kendie26 said:


> Celine TriFold [emoji177]words can’t express how much love I have for this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nice outside today with crisp air & coffee


Your bag is beautiful. I want to own this bag so much. I will admire yours for now so thanks for sharing this photo!


----------



## Kendie26

daisychainz said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I want to own this bag so much. I will admire yours for now so thanks for sharing this photo!


Thank you so much daisychainz~Cute name!! Oh i do hope you get one....i can not recommend this bag highly enough. I’m totally obsessed w/ it & i even had a special client touch it & admire it today. Good luck!!!


----------



## carterazo

MM Angelica in marine blue.


----------



## 6efox

BerlinArtGirl said:


> I have the same bag and never use it because the closure is driving me crazy. But every time I see it I think what a beautiful bag it is and how much I love the colour!! I have to take her out again. Your bag looks lovely!!



Thank you BerlinArtGirl 

Oh dear, I have the same issue but have never had the heart to sell it! It also has sentimental value to me as I got it during my first trip to Europe... I hate how the whole thing flops out of shape when I undo the postman lock but it’s just aesthetically pleasing!!! 

Samorga does somewhat with the floppy opening issues but it’s still not ideal.


----------



## BlueCherry

Small sangle


----------



## Mimmy

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3882362
> 
> 
> Small sangle



This bag looks perfect, BigCherry! It is gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi selene zip in plum with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## aundria17

Happy Birthday to me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach quilted rogue


----------



## Shelby33

Elliot Lucca bag, found at Goodwill.


----------



## Shelbyrana

carterazo said:


> MM Angelica in marine blue.
> View attachment 3881966


Who is MM? I love that bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelbyrana said:


> Who is MM? I love that bag.



Marco Massaccesi


----------



## Shelbyrana

My beautiful Allsaints bag. I love the color and how classic it is.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelbyrana said:


> Who is MM? I love that bag.


I think it's a style by LV?

Nope wrong! Sorry


----------



## Kay Adefuye

My vintage LV Chantily accompanied me to work today!


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora MM in Bordeaux [emoji177]


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> This bag looks perfect, BigCherry! It is gorgeous!



Thank you Mimmy


----------



## pianolize

(I'm actually running early for once!)

Felt like all-black today, Diesel ('Skin Club', Elecctra):

(Why is this pic coming out greenish? It's metallic gunmetal/black!)

Another position:


----------



## pianolize

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM in Bordeaux [emoji177]
> View attachment 3882654


You all are making me crave a sleek bordeaux bag for the holidays!!!  How gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3882678
> 
> (I'm actually running early for once!)
> 
> Felt like all-black today, Diesel ('Skin Club', Elecctra):
> 
> (Why is this pic coming out greenish? It's metallic gunmetal/black!)
> 
> Another position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882679


  Beautiful bag


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> Happy Birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882490
> 
> Coach quilted rogue


Happy birthday, Dearest Aundria!!!!!  
such a lovely blush pink


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM in Bordeaux [emoji177]
> View attachment 3882654


gorgeous dress!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily in Oxblood


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday & today.. happy Friday yall[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Oxblood





Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today.. happy Friday yall[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882772
> View attachment 3882773



Off to a beautiful start for the weekend K and K.


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Kelsey in violet.  Love this color!


----------



## southernbelle43

Bespoke Massaccesi Daphne in dark brown vacchetta, with added external slip pocket and added zipped internal pocket.


----------



## Glttglam

I've been carrying my Michael Kors large Sloan in black since Sunday. I love that it fits everything but is light enough for running and errands and when on the go.


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag


Thanks Shelby33!!! I love it. I wish you could see the metallic detail on the side- maybe I'll take another pic tomorrow!


----------



## Chiichan

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Oxblood



What size is your Lily? I was looking at the sale and couldn’t judge the size based on the dimensions


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Thanks Shelby33!!! I love it. I wish you could see the metallic detail on the side- maybe I'll take another pic tomorrow!


I'd love to see that!


----------



## ksuromax

Chiichan said:


> What size is your Lily? I was looking at the sale and couldn’t judge the size based on the dimensions


Mine is Medium, the largest of 3


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday & today.. happy Friday yall[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882772
> View attachment 3882773


Nice outfits + bags = great looks, as always, my Darling Kendie, but WOW to this cutest ever blouse (?) With sweetest a'la Hermes Leopards!!!   love it!!!


----------



## Chiichan

ksuromax said:


> Mine is Medium, the largest of 3



I love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Chiichan said:


> I love it! [emoji173]️


thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Plum pebbled Massaccesi midi selene with dark gunmetal hardware, out for friday night playing pool with my tween.


----------



## myluvofbags

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet.  Love this color!
> View attachment 3882853


I love the color too, beautiful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

massaccesi midi soulmate


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet.  Love this color!
> View attachment 3882853


WOWEE, never saw this one from you before carterazo!! What a beauty!! Now THAT is a color!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Off to a beautiful start for the weekend K and K.





ksuromax said:


> Nice outfits + bags = great looks, as always, my Darling Kendie, but WOW to this cutest ever blouse (?) With sweetest a'la Hermes Leopards!!!   love it!!!


Thanks kindly my sweeties! That blouse @ksuromax was from Ann Taylor Loft ...i rarely wear blouses like that but the little cheetah’s or leopards were too cute to pass up plus it’s pink


----------



## Marmotte

With my LV Neverfull My World Tour at the hairdresser! Happy Saturday Ladies!


----------



## gswpurse

My almost 10 year old miu miu has been neglected for too long...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## carterazo

myluvofbags said:


> I love the color too, beautiful!


Thank you! 


Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, never saw this one from you before carterazo!! What a beauty!! Now THAT is a color!


Ha, ha, thanks! I love how bright it looks in the sunshine. Then at night it's practically black. [emoji41]


----------



## bakeacookie

CitySteamer


----------



## elisabettaverde

Harveys Original Seatbelt Bag in the Croc Bow Tote.  Small company based in Santa Ana, California.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I love the idea of such a utilitarian item being turned into fashion, and they do have a line of handbags made from reclaimed seatbelts.  And at least once a year there's a fun collaboration with Disney.


----------



## jpark2

My Coach Mickey mini backpack


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> Happy Birthday to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882490
> 
> Coach quilted rogue


This is too cute!  I didn't know they did quilted.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping at the mall w/my silver microcannage calfskin Dior Diorama.


----------



## dotty8

'EA7 by Emporio Armani' tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3883505
> 
> CitySteamer



That color!! [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel mini . Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

A yummy etsy bag from iAdoreMyBag


----------



## msd_bags

LV Stresa PM having lunch with me.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black waiting for hot chocolate on a wintery day


----------



## Shelby33

It's not as nice of I think all of yours lol but functional and comfortable. And the leather is so soft.. 
Old school Hayden Harnett Mercer Triple Compartment


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet.  Love this color!
> View attachment 3882853


That color! Love it


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping at the mall w/my silver microcannage calfskin Dior Diorama.
> View attachment 3883686


Can you please tell me why i do not have 1 of these stunning bags?!!!Dang that’s so phenomenal!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black waiting for hot chocolate on a wintery day


Hello love...was thinking of you & there you are!! Great pic & love the sweet Lily!!


----------



## Kendie26

Boy love today


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> That color! Love it


Thank you!


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Rogue Satchel


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Can you please tell me why i do not have 1 of these stunning bags?!!!Dang that’s so phenomenal!


Thanks!  I love this bag. It gives me a break from Chanel flaps! 


Kendie26 said:


> Boy love today


...and then I remember how much I love Chanel.  I neeeeeed an interesting black Boy.  I'm praying "my" BB will come soon. This is gorgeous!


----------



## umlm

Molly0 said:


> What a dream!  . . .and the color of love & merry!


Yes, thank you, i am also crazy about them. H lover


----------



## umlm

I am with Hermes Noumea vintage today


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Boy love today


Boyz n the Hood!  Perfect combo


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Boy love today


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!  I love this Boy of yours.  This is just the most special Boy (the pleated chevron is out of this world)!  And your outfit is so darn cute K.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black waiting for hot chocolate on a wintery day


Miss Lily looks so elegant and lady-like there.   Great picture.  I can go for some hot chocolate right now as well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Gave my Coach Tyler tote a much needed break this weekend.  MK Medium Jet Set Tote. Purchased on ebay last week.


----------



## luvlux64

From last night’s party bag to today’s day bag . Happy Sunday


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Gave my Coach Tyler tote a much needed break this weekend.  MK Medium Jet Set Tote. Purchased on ebay last week.
> View attachment 3884555


This is another beautiful red bag.  So jealous you are shopping at U. Sq (haven’t been there in years).  Have fun.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This is another beautiful red bag.  So jealous you are shopping at U. Sq (haven’t been there in years).  Have fun.



Hi I!
Thanks! I have such a weakness for red bags!
It's a little cooler today than yesterday, but it's a beautiful day to be at Union Square!
I hope you're having a great weekend too!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Diorama CD deep green.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Boy love today


Perfect outfit. Love this bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Boy love today


What an utter beauty! Gorgeous @Kendie26


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Hello love...was thinking of you & there you are!! Great pic & love the sweet Lily!!



Thank you sweetie 



Iamminda said:


> Miss Lily looks so elegant and lady-like there.   Great picture.  I can go for some hot chocolate right now as well.



She's just so comfortable and indestructible, @Iamminda. The only thing I don't like is the thin chain strap because that can become uncomfortable if the bag is too full. However, besides the hardware I don't think she has a single scratch; this is the 'glossy' leather. So once I start carrying her, it's hard to change out! Have a nice hot chocolate


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

River Frankie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oops


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Polaris laptop bag with Louis Vuitton Pochette accessorois, Victorine wallet and monogram key cles


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> Coach Rogue Satchel
> View attachment 3884419


Totally LOVE this Rogue!! I’d love to steal it from you(kidding, of course!)FAB bag & pic


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I love this bag. It gives me a break from Chanel flaps!
> ...and then I remember how much I love Chanel.  I neeeeeed an interesting black Boy.  I'm praying "my" BB will come soon. This is gorgeous!





luvlux64 said:


> Boyz n the Hood!  Perfect combo





Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy!  I love this Boy of yours.  This is just the most special Boy (the pleated chevron is out of this world)!  And your outfit is so darn cute K.





LucyMadrid said:


> Perfect outfit. Love this bag





Miss_Dawn said:


> What an utter beauty! Gorgeous @Kendie26


Warmest Thanks to ALL of you dearhearts!!  i know when you find “your Boy” @Sparkletastic he is going to rule the kingdom w/ your killer style! Thanks again everyone....is it really Monday ?!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops


Big Love for MZW Frankie bags! I had a black one years ago & it was just so cool....love yours even more in this awesome cheerful blue!


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3884605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diorama CD deep green.


Dang that is such a hot looking bag....you look so effortlessly chic & beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

MK


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3885034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops


Love that color!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Big Love for MZW Frankie bags! I had a black one years ago & it was just so cool....love yours even more in this awesome cheerful blue!



Thank you!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> Love that color!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kendie26 said:


> Dang that is such a hot looking bag....you look so effortlessly chic & beautiful!!!


Very kind of you, dear


----------



## daisychainz

Glttglam said:


> Oh thank you Yes it is in stores now. I just got it this past week at the Coach Outlet. I was surprised how sparkly it is in person. The pictures don't do a good job showing all the sparkles.


I have no idea how to upload photos but I decided to follow you and get this bag! I could not resist the light glitter and sparkle when I saw yours. I purchased it in another color though, the teal. I am glad you shared it.


----------



## RayKay

Been in my PM since Friday. Such an easy bag to wear, especially when running weekend errands!


----------



## leechiyong

Lunch with my Boyy charm:


----------



## pmburk

Ralph Lauren bag (unsure of style name; it’s vintage, croc with sterling hardware) with LV accessories, Versace sunnies and my Tom Ford prescription glasses.


----------



## Nina2018

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!



I carry the Michael Kors Large White Hamilton Saffiano Leather Tote


----------



## Esquared72

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE this Rogue!! I’d love to steal it from you(kidding, of course!)FAB bag & pic



Thanks so much! It was love at first sight with this beauty. [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 3884605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diorama CD deep green.


This beautiful bag is rivaling the Reissue for me should I ever decide I need a more "dress-up" bag. Eye-catchingly beautiful!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping at the mall w/my silver microcannage calfskin Dior Diorama.
> View attachment 3883686


Spectacular!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Oxblood


Everything perfect together, ksuromax


----------



## LucyMadrid

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This beautiful bag is rivaling the Reissue for me should I ever decide I need a more "dress-up" bag. Eye-catchingly beautiful!


In fact you can use this bag with a dressed-up style or for daily life. Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Everything perfect together, ksuromax


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

The last 2 days...


----------



## Scully Piper

Nina2018 said:


> I carry the Michael Kors Large White Hamilton Saffiano Leather Tote


Wow [emoji7] Beautiful!!! I wish I was brave enough to own a white handbag [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> The last 2 days...
> View attachment 3885888
> 
> View attachment 3885889



Love them both, especially that Darth Vader one


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Love them both, especially that Darth Vader one


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> From last night’s party bag to today’s day bag . Happy Sunday
> View attachment 3884554
> View attachment 3884553


This outfit came alive on you!


RayKay said:


> Been in my PM since Friday. Such an easy bag to wear, especially when running weekend errands!
> 
> View attachment 3885387


Love this bag. It's going to make me start considering LV mono canvas. Too cute!! 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Spectacular!


Thanks!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Scully Piper said:


> The last 2 days...
> View attachment 3885888
> 
> View attachment 3885889


Can I double like the Darth bag?! But I'd have to fight my kids for it if I had a bag like that. And I would!


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin 35 in black togo with ghw


----------



## Shelby33

Oxus Milano


----------



## Scully Piper

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Can I double like the Darth bag?! But I'd have to fight my kids for it if I had a bag like that. And I would!  [emoji3]


Lol!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gotta spam etsy when I wear an etsy bag.  Those indie makers need all the love they can get.  This is Karin, a danish woman in NYC, behind Valhalla Brooklyn on etsy. Her onnishi design.  One of the lightest bags I have, just a pound and a half, but holds everything.  External pocket on the back fits well cased full size ipad.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

leechiyong said:


> Lunch with my Boyy charm:
> View attachment 3885467


Can you provide some more details on this one, or a link? I love that rainbow chain but have never seen this bag before.


----------



## Molly0

I’m so surprised at how much I like this little leather  Zara!  The raw leather is so so soft & that little chain strap! It reminds me of the strap of a little Chanel bucket I had once and sadly sold. I miss that bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> I’m so surprised at how much I like this little leather  Zara!  The raw leather is so so soft & that little chain strap! It reminds me of the strap of a little Chanel bucket I had once and sadly sold. I miss that bag
> View attachment 3886391


So cute!  I love Zara. I haven't tried their bags but this is nice!


----------



## leechiyong

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Can you provide some more details on this one, or a link? I love that rainbow chain but have never seen this bag before.


I purchased the Boyy charm from Browns Fashion; however, the chain was purchased separately from Etsy.  I had a cobbler attach D-rings to the charm to connect the chain.


----------



## Sparkletastic

leechiyong said:


> I purchased the Boyy charm from Browns Fashion; however, the chain was purchased separately from Etsy.  I had a cobbler attach D-rings to the charm to connect the chain.


 Great idea!  I've been wanting a bag with rainbow hardware. I never thought about buying the chain separately.  May I ask which seller? Your bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute!  I love Zara. I haven't tried their bags but this is nice!


I’ve never really paid much attention to Zara bags before either. I was just on their website and fell in love with a yummy leather hobo that looks delicious. Looks like quite a bag for under $100.00!  Hmmm. . .


----------



## nadyagani

Gucci Bamboo Shopper small tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

nadyagani said:


> Gucci Bamboo Shopper small tote


So simple and classic and yet perfect with the iconic bamboo handle.


----------



## nadyagani

Sparkletastic said:


> So simple and classic and yet perfect with the iconic bamboo handle.


Yes. and it literally fits everything & perfect for travelling


----------



## luvlux64

My everyday work combo: LV Neonoe and Harrods  (as my lunch bag) . Have a great work week guys!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Great idea!  I've been wanting a bag with rainbow hardware. I never thought about buying the chain separately.  May I ask which seller? Your bag looks gorgeous!


Thanks!  I'd been wanting something with rainbow hardware as well and this seemed like the perfect piece.  The seller was kathyscraftsco.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> I'd love to see that!


(I still haven't moved out of this bag yet, but here's a side close-up, @Shelby33 ! Front & back panels are plain metallic black.)


----------



## pianolize

eehlers said:


> Coach Rogue Satchel
> View attachment 3884419


(Yay! I love this satchel and haven't seen anyone else w it! Haven't carried mine yet, though...)


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> I purchased the Boyy charm from Browns Fashion; however, the chain was purchased separately from Etsy.  I had a cobbler attach D-rings to the charm to connect the chain.


Wow, that's so impressive! I love your eye- I would have no idea that's not how it came!!!


----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> Wow, that's so impressive! I love your eye- I would have no idea that's not how it came!!!


Thank you!  The cobbler did an amazing job.  I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> (I still haven't moved out of this bag yet, but here's a side close-up, @Shelby33 ! Front & back panels are plain metallic black.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3886553


Wow. That is one very cool bag you have. I still don't have anything metallic, but plan on changing that soon. Hopefully!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shelby33 said:


> Wow. That is one very cool bag you have. I still don't have anything metallic, but plan on changing that soon. Hopefully!


You have to! I love metallic bags. They are such great neutrals!


----------



## pianolize

Aw, thank you so much, @Shelby33!!! 
@Sparkletastic, I LOOOVE metallic bags too. Generally I have to dress very neutrally, so bags are my boredom-relief! (I just go nuts when there's a vibrant-colored-seasonal-bag clearance...)


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK hobo in red [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Fendi Mia shopper


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3887134
> 
> Fendi Mia shopper


 Bam! LOVE this mod...you are so beautifully put together w/ this ensemble!! Bag & boots are perfect pairing...& that jacket....all so GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

The last 2 days ... balenciaga City & Chanel vintage-y


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Bam! LOVE this mod...you are so beautifully put together w/ this ensemble!! Bag & boots are perfect pairing...& that jacket....all so GORGEOUS!



Oh thank you! The royal blue scarf and hat were knitted by my mom before I was born from the most kitten soft cashmere I have ever felt in my life. I always love wearing them even though they are not so amazingly stylish, quite plain, but sooooo soft and so much reminding me of my awesome mom! (Who lives thousands of miles away)


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! The royal blue scarf and hat were knitted by my mom before I was born from the most kitten soft cashmere I have ever felt in my life. I always love wearing them even though they are not so amazingly stylish, quite plain, but sooooo soft and so much reminding me of my awesome mom! (Who lives thousands of miles away)


Oh wow, YAY to your talented Mom!! Love hearing this & I beg to differ....that scarf IS indeed very stylish plus being made by your sweet Mum before you were born....that is MAGIC!!!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, YAY to your talented Mom!! Love hearing this & I beg to differ....that scarf IS indeed very stylish plus being made by your sweet Mum before you were born....that is MAGIC!!!!!!



Thanks!  I have a pretty extensive collection of mom-made artwork on my walls and wearable crafts in the form of scarves and hats.  Love it all.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> The last 2 days ... balenciaga City & Chanel vintage-y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887216
> View attachment 3887217


wowowow!!!!  
just look at this!!! your Balenciaga is droolworthy and such a stunner!!!


----------



## ksuromax

i am still carrying the Loop...


----------



## aundria17

strathberry east west bag


----------



## aundria17

leechiyong said:


> Lunch with my Boyy charm:
> View attachment 3885467


Love this bag


----------



## RayKay

Butterscotch Rogue, I just  this colourway


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Butterscotch Rogue, I just  this colourway
> 
> View attachment 3887827



So perfect for this season!


----------



## Esquared72

Medium Longchamp Neo in the color Opera...love this dark red - seems just right for Thanksgiving weekend [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



So, so gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Out in the snow with massaccesi midi angel in deep blue africa.


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So, so gorgeous!


 
thank you


----------



## Edsmd2

Taking my Artsy Empreinte out for Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



This is probably my favorite City ever made —simply gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is probably my favorite City ever made —simply gorgeous!


Thank you, Hun!  
Wishing you, and everyone, lovely TG celebration!!!


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3888087
> 
> Out in the snow with massaccesi midi angel in deep blue africa.


  
I could not see your pucture in the morning, some odd fluke, no pics are visible
Just now i saw it and it's very nice, great handy neutral lovely looking bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ksuromax said:


> I could not see your pucture in the morning, some odd fluke, no pics are visible
> Just now i saw it and it's very nice, great handy neutral lovely looking bag!



Thanks!  Most of the pictures were broken for me this morning as well !


----------



## bellebellebelle19

On my way to Thanksgiving dinner! Hope you all are having a great Thanksgiving, and/or a great Thursday! I hope my selfie ineptitude don't detract from the outfit and my beloved Dooney Valentina bag too much


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City and bracelets


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Arianna


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City and bracelets


you look AMAZING sweet friend!! OMG, THAT scarf is now my fave of yours.....how stunning those colors are!! Flower Power baby!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> you look AMAZING sweet friend!! OMG, THAT scarf is now my fave of yours.....how stunning those colors are!! Flower Power baby!!


thank you, indeed, FLOWER POWER!  
i was choosing between this and H shawl and my daughter nailed it for me - THIS ONE, no doubt!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City and bracelets


I actually can't see the pic right now, but since it's you I know it's gorgeous, so like like like


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I actually can't see the pic right now, but since it's you I know it's gorgeous, so like like like


 thanks, Darlin'!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City and bracelets


Such a lovely look with my favorite City!


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> On my way to Thanksgiving dinner! Hope you all are having a great Thanksgiving, and/or a great Thursday! I hope my selfie ineptitude don't detract from the outfit and my beloved Dooney Valentina bag too much


Good selfie — and cute outfit and bag!   Hope you had a happy TG.


----------



## Esquared72

Furla Elisabeth


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely look with my favorite City!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> On my way to Thanksgiving dinner! Hope you all are having a great Thanksgiving, and/or a great Thursday! I hope my selfie ineptitude don't detract from the outfit and my beloved Dooney Valentina bag too much


Gorgeous Dooney and I love your animal print skirt. 


eehlers said:


> Furla Elisabeth
> View attachment 3888830


Ooooh!  What a luscious black pool of yummy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trussardi mini Lovy in red pebbled leather w/ red hardware


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi mini Lovy in red pebbled leather w/ red hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888935


 say what?!!! WHEN did you get this spectacular beauty?!! Holy crappola that is DYNAMITE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel woc on errands today & will be out for quickie dinner w/ hubs (old pic... i’m lazy today
)


----------



## BlueCherry

My Céline box in the pub with my new gloves - too embarrassed to put the flash on [emoji23]

PS. It’s freezing here in England all of a sudden


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> say what?!!! WHEN did you get this spectacular beauty?!! Holy crappola that is DYNAMITE!!!


Thanks, Kendie! I bought this little baby when I was in Venice, Italy this summer. 


Kendie26 said:


> Chanel woc on errands today & will be out for quickie dinner w/ hubs (old pic... i’m lazy today
> )


Every time I see your WOC I think I need to get one. Especially for work travel. Love it. 


BigCherry said:


> My Céline box in the pub with my new gloves - too embarrassed to put the flash on [emoji23]
> 
> PS. It’s freezing here in England all of a sudden
> 
> View attachment 3888988


I know I should just notice your bag but I love your gloves!!!!


----------



## mn_sue

eehlers said:


> Poop....forgot the picture!
> View attachment 3870661



Is this the same Longchamp backpack 2.0 at the website? The one in the website looks smaller.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks, Kendie! I bought this little baby when I was in Venice, Italy this summer.
> Every time I see your WOC I think I need to get one. Especially for work travel. Love it.
> I know I should just notice your bag but I love your gloves!!!!



Lol Sparkle that’s so funny .... I got them from Karen Millen for £65


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My Céline box in the pub with my new gloves - too embarrassed to put the flash on [emoji23]
> 
> PS. It’s freezing here in England all of a sudden
> 
> View attachment 3888988


Oh girl, you are looking SO FINE w/ this duovery VERY chic, classy & sexy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MM Aura


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Chanel woc on errands today & will be out for quickie dinner w/ hubs (old pic... i’m lazy today
> )





BigCherry said:


> My Céline box in the pub with my new gloves - too embarrassed to put the flash on [emoji23]
> 
> PS. It’s freezing here in England all of a sudden
> 
> View attachment 3888988



Hello 
I love both of these 

Cherry it’s freezing! I had to travel to Leeds yesterday. I nearly froze to an icicleI’ve never felt more like a soft southerner in my life!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel Boy caviar burgundy with ghw (aka “Ruby”) today. 

She’s been facing some scary work meetings with me this week and now she wants to go shopping  I’ve told her to be restrained but she’s pretty headstrong so who knows?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This Stella McCartney mini backpack that I found in TK Maxx for only 159€!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy caviar burgundy with ghw (aka “Ruby”) today.
> 
> She’s been facing some scary work meetings with me this week and now she wants to go shopping  I’ve told her to be restrained but she’s pretty headstrong so who knows?!


Magnifique girl!! Absolutely stunning!!Warmest wishes to you & @BigCherry (it’s cold here too!)


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy caviar burgundy with ghw (aka “Ruby”) today.
> 
> She’s been facing some scary work meetings with me this week and now she wants to go shopping  I’ve told her to be restrained but she’s pretty headstrong so who knows?!



I am sure Miss Lady in Red brought you good luck at work this week .   Have fun shopping with her (maybe she will want to adopt a little CC sister or cousin or friend?).


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hello
> I love both of these
> 
> Cherry it’s freezing! I had to travel to Leeds yesterday. I nearly froze to an icicleI’ve never felt more like a soft southerner in my life!!



 it was probably colder up there than down here too



Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy caviar burgundy with ghw (aka “Ruby”) today.
> 
> She’s been facing some scary work meetings with me this week and now she wants to go shopping  I’ve told her to be restrained but she’s pretty headstrong so who knows?!



Beautiful bag and as usual a stunning pic - hope she enjoyed Leeds 



Kendie26 said:


> Magnifique girl!! Absolutely stunning!!Warmest wishes to you & @BigCherry (it’s cold here too!)



Do keep warm both of you


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3889361
> 
> 
> MM Aura


Great flap, HBG


Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy caviar burgundy with ghw (aka “Ruby”) today.
> 
> She’s been facing some scary work meetings with me this week and now she wants to go shopping  I’ve told her to be restrained but she’s pretty headstrong so who knows?!


I need my love button!


----------



## LovingLV81

My awesome [emoji41] MK Sloan in oyster large size


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Magnifique girl!! Absolutely stunning!!Warmest wishes to you & @BigCherry (it’s cold here too!)



Thank you dearest @Kendie26
Keep warm! Just going out for dinner with Mr Dawn and I've stolen his scarf as an additional layer 



Iamminda said:


> I am sure Miss Lady in Red brought you good luck at work this week .   Have fun shopping with her (maybe she will want to adopt a little CC sister or cousin or friend?).



Hahaha

I thought of you when I took the picture of Ruby in front of the roses this morning. I hope you are well dear @Iamminda

Ruby, my Boy bag, was quite restrained in her shopping today. She bought sapphire lace Miu Miu ballerina flats, and the L'occitane Advent Calendar. I talked her out of buying a pair of Jimmy Choo black  pumps  I reminded her she already has a pair in patent leather.  (Mr Dawn was bad and said I could be greedy and get a non patent pair too but I was sensible )

And yes, she's given me a set of great work days. Exhausting, but some great things happened. It's so cute that you guessed that 

(I need a good hair day though so I'll have to switch soon )



BigCherry said:


> it was probably colder up there than down here too
> Beautiful bag and as usual a stunning pic - hope she enjoyed Leeds
> Do keep warm both of you



Thank you Cherry 



Sparkletastic said:


> I need my love button!



That's very sweet. Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I thought of you when I took the picture of Ruby in front of the roses this morning. I hope you are well dear @Iamminda
> 
> Ruby, my Boy bag, was quite restrained in her shopping today. She bought sapphire lace Miu Miu ballerina flats, and the L'occitane Advent Calendar. I talked her out of buying a pair of Jimmy Choo black  pumps  I reminded her she already has a pair in patent leather.  (Mr Dawn was bad and said I could be greedy and get a non patent pair too but I was sensible )
> 
> And yes, she's given me a set of great work days. Exhausting, but some great things happened. It's so cute that you guessed that
> 
> (I need a good hair day though so I'll have to switch soon )



Glad things went well last week at work — that’s wonderful.  Think we will need to see those sapphire lace flats on your thread soon (when you get a chance ).


----------



## kiss_p

Gucci soho boston


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi mini Lovy in red pebbled leather w/ red hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888935


Love! What a great Christmas bag!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkle inspired me to get out my Trussardi.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Sparkle inspired me to get out my Trussardi.
> View attachment 3889899


That's gorgeous. Especially with the scarf.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Sparkle inspired me to get out my Trussardi.
> View attachment 3889899


This is lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Coach  magenta Juliette in gathered leather


----------



## CM2017

Reed Krakoff mini boxer in bright blue. I love my bag although I don't appreciate much the fact that the REED fake-leather collection is appearing everywhere. In any case, the design and the leather of the original Boxer are beautiful.


----------



## carterazo

CM2017 said:


> Reed Krakoff mini boxer in bright blue. I love my bag although I don't appreciate much the fact that the REED fake-leather collection is appearing everywhere. In any case, the design and the leather of the original Boxer are beautiful.


Sounds lovely.  Pics?


----------



## CM2017

I don't have pics of my own at hand but this is the bag
https://www.purseblog.com/reed-krakoff/the-reed-krakoff-boxer-tote-gets-a-mini-me/


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> That's gorgeous. Especially with the scarf.


Thanks! It’s hard to find a good match in the ivory colours isn’t it?


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Coach  magenta Juliette in gathered leather
> View attachment 3889909


Stunner!


----------



## autumntoki

took my chanel jumbo out today... [emoji7]  happy weekend!! xx [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Sparkle inspired me to get out my Trussardi.
> View attachment 3889899


Gorgeous I’m unfamiliar with this brand but highly intrigued by your beauty & @Sparkletastic red beauty.... bravo on both of them


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach  magenta Juliette in gathered leather
> View attachment 3889909


I think I’ve said it before but if not, I consider you our “color queen” carterazo...your bags are always beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

autumntoki said:


> took my chanel jumbo out today... [emoji7]  happy weekend!! xx [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3890013
> 
> View attachment 3890014


Another stunnner! What a lovely jumbo & chai


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I think I’ve said it before but if not, I consider you our “color queen” carterazo...your bags are always beautiful



I agree with this and @Sparkletastic has some eye catching Dior colours too ... wish I was more adventurous with colour


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> I agree with this and @Sparkletastic has some eye catching Dior colours too ... wish I was more adventurous with colour


Thanks! 

Just take the plunge! You'll be surprised how much a pop of color on a bag brightens. It doesn't overwhelm an outfit. I used to be a own-only-one-handbag (always in black) gal. <shuddering at the memories>


----------



## Sparkletastic

autumntoki said:


> took my chanel jumbo out today... [emoji7]  happy weekend!! xx [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3890013
> 
> View attachment 3890014


Yummy. SF jumbos are the BEST!


----------



## carterazo

CM2017 said:


> I don't have pics of my own at hand but this is the bag
> https://www.purseblog.com/reed-krakoff/the-reed-krakoff-boxer-tote-gets-a-mini-me/


It's lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> I think I’ve said it before but if not, I consider you our “color queen” carterazo...your bags are always beautiful[emoji813]


Aw, so sweet. Thanks! [emoji8] [emoji255] [emoji256]


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> I agree with this and @Sparkletastic has some eye catching Dior colours too ... wish I was more adventurous with colour


You should try it! Maybe begin small with an slg in a color that makes you smile every time you see it. [emoji7] Color brightens my day. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just take the plunge! You'll be surprised how much a pop of color on a bag brightens. It doesn't overwhelm an outfit. I used to be a own-only-one-handbag (always in black) gal. <shuddering at the memories>


Me too! I was missing out. Now I just enjoy. [emoji5]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just using my i.d case today from Coach. been using it pretty much since purchase a few weeks ago


----------



## autumntoki

Kendie26 said:


> Another stunnner! What a lovely jumbo & chai



thanks so much!! xxx [emoji173]️[emoji477]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just take the plunge! You'll be surprised how much a pop of color on a bag brightens. It doesn't overwhelm an outfit. I used to be a own-only-one-handbag (always in black) gal. <shuddering at the memories>



I would be all about this philosophy if my clothes weren’t so obnoxiously loud in color.  I just prefer neutrals next to my crazy pants clothes.


----------



## lenarmc

Christian Dior New Lock in patent leather Cannage


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just using my i.d case today from Coach. been using it pretty much since purchase a few weeks ago
> View attachment 3890338


Aloha ccbaggirl89!


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would be all about this philosophy if my clothes weren’t so obnoxiously loud in color.  I just prefer neutrals next to my crazy pants clothes.



My outfits are as muted as my bags [emoji85]


----------



## netter

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


RM MAC in soft pink w/silver hw


----------



## autumntoki

i rarely carry this moschino fast food bag anymore after the initial first season it was out. [emoji489]  matching the ‘theme’/artwork, she came out to play at a ron english event.  here’s sitting next to her ‘cousins’ at brunch after the event. [emoji4][emoji39][emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BigCherry said:


> My outfits are as muted as my bags [emoji85]



*giggle*


----------



## Bitten

My B30 in Gold togo PHW, I'm in love and I haven't been able to put her down!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Cams

Today my Wiltshire pomme d’amour


----------



## gswpurse

brought her out shopping during the weekend.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gswpurse said:


> brought her out shopping during the weekend.
> View attachment 3890727



I love the color!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> My outfits are as muted as my bags [emoji85]


Then your clothes are a perfect backdrop for colored bags.   I deliberately started buying more neutral clothes because I adore colorful bags so much!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My outfits are as muted as my bags [emoji85]





Sparkletastic said:


> Then your clothes are a perfect backdrop for colored bags.   I deliberately started buying more neutral clothes because I adore colorful bags so much!!!



Thanks for the smiles on these comments as i relate to you both! I think we are the same person @BigCherry Carrying my new burgundy Celine Clasp Flap is almost as much purse color pop that i typically do!.....but I’m slowly trying  to adapt to @Sparkletastic method....love to you both!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Now THERE is a most GORGEOUS red!! Va va Voom baby!


----------



## Kendie26

Bitten said:


> My B30 in Gold togo PHW, I'm in love and I haven't been able to put her down!
> 
> View attachment 3890663


I doubt i will ever own 1 of these but i sure like to admire them....love this color


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sparkletastic said:


> Then your clothes are a perfect backdrop for colored bags.   I deliberately started buying more neutral clothes because I adore colorful bags so much!!!



I’m starting to think in those ways for some months already!  That I need to start just getting really neutral clothes so I can enjoy more color in bags!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Now THERE is a most GORGEOUS red!! Va va Voom baby!


Thank you, dearest Kendie


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just take the plunge! You'll be surprised how much a pop of color on a bag brightens. It doesn't overwhelm an outfit. I used to be a own-only-one-handbag (always in black) gal. <shuddering at the memories>


Agreed- I too was an only-black-bag person until my FIRST crazy-color bag- now I'm hooked!!! At first it SCREAMS at you, but the fun in it is with the day brightening! Especially in winter/drab days...



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would be all about this philosophy if my clothes weren’t so obnoxiously loud in color.  I just prefer neutrals next to my crazy pants clothes.


HAHA!!! IF I could wear crazy pants I would!  That's why I have to keep my neutral bags too!!!


----------



## carterazo

Cams said:


> Today my Wiltshire pomme d’amour


Love the color!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Love the color of your bag and your scarf. You have a fabulous collection of scarves. [emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

Old school.. MM Looping and pouchette


----------



## Bitten

Kendie26 said:


> I doubt i will ever own 1 of these but i sure like to admire them....love this color


You're so kind - I'm into quite muted or classic colours and styles with bags also and I have wanted this colour/hardware combination for so many years - it's incredibly satisfying to finally have her


----------



## gswpurse

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the color!!!!!


I love the color too! This is 1 of the 2 light color bags that I own. So far no color transfer issue even when I'm wearing jeans.


----------



## lilbgirl




----------



## 2cello

Cool bag.  And cool shoes too.


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Love the color of your bag and your scarf. You have a fabulous collection of scarves. [emoji7]


Thank you dearly


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cathy Roels (indie bag maker in Belgium) drawstring unlined E/W tote/bucket


----------



## Kendie26

saniab said:


> I am in love with my new Sanbek bag and it literally is with me every day. Love it


WOW, your bag is really chic (never saw Sanbek before) & on such a BEAUTIFUL woman!!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891439
> 
> Cathy Roels (indie bag maker in Belgium) drawstring unlined E/W tote/bucket


That’s a fantastic looking tote & i LOVE that color!!


----------



## gswpurse

Rebecca minkoff unlined tote


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> That’s a fantastic looking tote & i LOVE that color!!



Why thank you!  This kind of caramel/cognac is my FAVORITE LEATHER COLOR ever.  Ever ever Ever ever.  Tippy top, only have one color bag forever, this is my choice, favorite.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

uncinched into a regular e/w tote and not a bucket anymore!  In school cafeteria with me for lunch.


----------



## pianolize

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote
> View attachment 3891460


Love! And the pillow!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Dooney & Bourke Gretchen hobo


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s D-Cube:


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s D-Cube:
> View attachment 3891783


Such a classy bag! That color is exquisite. Huge fan of Tods quality! FAB BAG!!


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> Such a classy bag! That color is exquisite. Huge fan of Tods quality! FAB BAG!!


Thank you!  Tod’s quality is amazing. I adore the detail on this bag.


----------



## TotinScience

Massaccesi Sabrina


----------



## Scully Piper

The last few days...
Kate Spade with my Ewok
Michael Kors all in one Mercer (backpack comes in handy when shopping at the Disney store) 
ShellieMay picking up Anna at Target


----------



## Scully Piper

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s D-Cube:
> View attachment 3891783


Wow!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

autumntoki said:


> i rarely carry this moschino fast food bag anymore after the initial first season it was out. [emoji489]  matching the ‘theme’/artwork, she came out to play at a ron english event.  here’s sitting next to her ‘cousins’ at brunch after the event. [emoji4][emoji39][emoji169][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3890431


I'm so jealous [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach  magenta Juliette in gathered leather
> View attachment 3889909


I love it [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> I love it [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Moved in to another Coach for the day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s D-Cube:
> View attachment 3891783



That is a stunning bag in a perfect color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Moved in to another Coach for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892284


I’m a sucker for a scrumptious beige bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

TotinScience said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina


This is my favorite Massaccesi model. Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote
> View attachment 3891460


oh, my!! this leather!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> The last few days...
> Kate Spade with my Ewok
> Michael Kors all in one Mercer (backpack comes in handy when shopping at the Disney store)
> ShellieMay picking up Anna at Target
> View attachment 3892260
> 
> View attachment 3892261
> 
> View attachment 3892262


When I read this article, it made me think of you because of all of your cute purses. https://hellogiggles.com/shopping/disney-good-dogs-bags/

I love these dog Disney purses and may want to get a small crossbody


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


This is such a beautiful color K.  And what a wonderful mod shot!   Awesome scarf too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Arianna


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful color K.  And what a wonderful mod shot!   Awesome scarf too.


thank you, Sweetheart


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Just got this stunning dark red Liebeskind extra large hobo bag! Perfect color for this time of year. The bummer is that the magnetic snap closure doesn't work. Is this common to Liebeskind bags? I've seen complaints about this same problem on other sites.


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



Love everything about this look, bag, scarf, arm candy, crisp white shirt


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Gorgeous shot!  I’m jealous!


----------



## Molly0

Little old red Coach.


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Moved in to another Coach for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892284


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> When I read this article, it made me think of you because of all of your cute purses. https://hellogiggles.com/shopping/disney-good-dogs-bags/
> 
> I love these dog Disney purses and may want to get a small crossbody


Awwwwwww[emoji1] this good dogs design is so cute!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Molly0 said:


> Little old red Coach.
> View attachment 3892788


A gorgeous classic!


----------



## lavy

My PS1 in midnight at work, such a hard working and practical bag.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Little old red Coach.
> View attachment 3892788


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Love the whole outfit! [emoji41]


----------



## sdkitty

blue cole haan tote in my avatar.....great for when I have to carry documents or pick up small items from the store


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m a sucker for a scrumptious beige bag!





Scully Piper said:


> Just beautiful!!!



Thanks ladies! [emoji264]


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous shot!  I’m jealous!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Love the whole outfit! [emoji41]


Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

lavy said:


> My PS1 in midnight at work, such a hard working and practical bag.



It's one of my favorite bag as well!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina


My craving for this bag has not gone away.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Green, green, green.

The handle is in the shadow, behind the strap.


----------



## CClovesbags

My trusting old friend [emoji4]


----------



## March786

This seems to be my fave atm [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my small Coach Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## Scully Piper

Carried my Cheshire cat with the White Rabbit to get some Disney tattoos in Visalia from the amazing Painted Lady.


----------



## christinemliu

BettySaysExcuseMe said:


> Just got this stunning dark red Liebeskind extra large hobo bag! Perfect color for this time of year. The bummer is that the magnetic snap closure doesn't work. Is this common to Liebeskind bags? I've seen complaints about this same problem on other sites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892523


Liebeskind has really yummy leather, but yes, the hardware is sometimes not the best. I have had issues with zippers in the past. Lovely bag and color though!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Carried my Cheshire cat with the White Rabbit to get some Disney tattoos in Visalia from the amazing Painted Lady.
> View attachment 3893270
> 
> View attachment 3893273
> 
> View attachment 3893274


What amazing tattoo artwork!! That bag is just THE cutest.


----------



## Pokahantos

Burberry haymarekt


----------



## aundria17

Henri Bendel


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3893800
> 
> Henri Bendel



Wow, striking!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My 6 year old Dior + rugged snow boots


----------



## TrixyG

Lanvin is coming to work with me today.


----------



## TrixyG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3893801
> 
> My 6 year old Dior + rugged snow boots



Wow I love this purse.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why thank you!  Here she is one more time, my red Dior  New Lock, looking quite nice against my camel coat.


----------



## TrixyG

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894207
> 
> Why thank you!  Here she is one more time, my red Dior  New Lock, looking quite nice against my camel coat.



I'm obsessed with red bags right now... this is gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Did a bad job of trying to capture the bag I'm carrying today and the view I had this morning. Looking at San Francisco from Oakland. Did some closet divin' last night. My 6 yr old Dooney Colette tote.


----------



## MKB0925

TrixyG said:


> I'm obsessed with red bags right now... this is gorgeous.


I have been too...currently looking for a red tote!


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a bad job of trying to capture the bag I'm carrying today and the view I had this morning. Looking at San Francisco from Oakland. Did some closet divin' last night. My 6 yr old Dooney Colette tote.
> View attachment 3894296


Such a pretty shade of red! What is the name of this style of Dooney?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Such a pretty shade of red! What is the name of this style of Dooney?


Thanks MKB!
It's Colette. It debuted in August, 2011 on QVC, (link) and was re-released with a red lining this year on QVC. (2nd link.) Both are sold out but you never know if Dooney will release them again. Colette may also be available on ebay.

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...il.product.A216392.html?productNumber=a216392

http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...te.product.A296354.html?productNumber=a296354


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a bad job of trying to capture the bag I'm carrying today and the view I had this morning. Looking at San Francisco from Oakland. Did some closet divin' last night. My 6 yr old Dooney Colette tote.
> View attachment 3894296


Beautiful red!  And gorgeous view.  You have quite a few lovely red bags


----------



## Molly0

I’ll continue with the red bag trend today with Longchamp leather


----------



## Molly0

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894207
> 
> Why thank you!  Here she is one more time, my red Dior  New Lock, looking quite nice against my camel coat.


Love!!!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

My proenza schouler today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful red!  And gorgeous view.  You have quite a few lovely red bags


Thanks I!
Red has been my black for a few years. I thought I would have tired of red bags by now but I love them even more! I currently only have one black bag (two if you count a reversible MK tote, but I only carry it snake side out.)  I sold or gifted a lot of my red bags when I moved to CA in 2014, but I've been slowly (quickly to hear my family tell it) rebuilding my red handbag collection.
I love my weekends in SF, but I also love the views when I'm in Oakland during the week. I get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> What amazing tattoo artwork!! That bag is just THE cutest.


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow, striking!!


Definitely!


----------



## Scully Piper

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894207
> 
> Why thank you!  Here she is one more time, my red Dior  New Lock, looking quite nice against my camel coat.


Definitely a beautiful combination


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894207
> 
> Why thank you!  Here she is one more time, my red Dior  New Lock, looking quite nice against my camel coat.


Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a bad job of trying to capture the bag I'm carrying today and the view I had this morning. Looking at San Francisco from Oakland. Did some closet divin' last night. My 6 yr old Dooney Colette tote.
> View attachment 3894296


Gorgeous bag and view!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> I’ll continue with the red bag trend today with Longchamp leather
> View attachment 3894373


Love this Longchamp!


----------



## carterazo

I guess it was red bag day today! [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	


Coach Rogue in 1941 red


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TrixyG said:


> I'm obsessed with red bags right now... this is gorgeous.



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Molly0 said:


> Love!!!!



Thanks thanks thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I guess it was red bag day today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894642
> Coach Rogue in 1941 red



That is delicious enough to eat.  Like a big red delicious purse.  Crisp and juicy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LilMissCutie said:


> My proenza schouler today



That’s really gorgeous.  Sigh.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Scully Piper said:


> Definitely a beautiful combination



I felt so posh at my teenage son’s orchestra performance!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!



I wish I could do multi quote on the ipad app!
Thank you very much!  I felt sad to put her away but it is now PINK BAG DAY for me, much the same tone as the lovely proenza above.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LilMissCutie said:


> My proenza schouler today





Bad lighting because the sun has not come up yet.  But I’m in a similar colored bag today now!


----------



## LilMissCutie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That’s really gorgeous.  Sigh.



Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I needed to upgrade to a natural light photo to capture PINK DAY properly.   TGIF TPFers!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Last night with 1 of my all-time favorites (lambskin ML CF)


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894758
> 
> I needed to upgrade to a natural light photo to capture PINK DAY properly.   TGIF TPFers!!!!!


Your Selene is beautiful. Is it plum pebbled or deep fuchsia?


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous bag and view!


Thanks C!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I’ll continue with the red bag trend today with Longchamp leather
> View attachment 3894373





carterazo said:


> I guess it was red bag day today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894642
> Coach Rogue in 1941 red



I'm seeing red....and I'm loving it! 
Beautiful bags Molly and C!


----------



## rumixa

carrying my little wallet with strap swing today ! It’s her first day out [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Your Selene is beautiful. Is it plum pebbled or deep fuchsia?



Plum pebbled!  Thank you, I bought it from cowumbut!


----------



## ksuromax

Go, England!!


----------



## Molly0

Today my buddy is this vintage Sonia Rykiel calfskin. 
It was a backpack but I converted it to a bucket.


----------



## Monique1004

I just got this super cute crabby charm from my friend abroad. It goes perfectly with my Valextra!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm seeing red....and I'm loving it! [emoji38]
> Beautiful bags Molly and C!


I was sure you would love all the red on here. [emoji7] 
Good to see you posting on this thread. [emoji112]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I was sure you would love all the ted on here. [emoji7]
> Good to see you posting on this thread. [emoji112]


 I do! It's seeing them that makes me closet dive for some of my old favs. (Or get online and try to find new loves.)

Thanks! It's fun posting in this thread!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> [emoji23] I do! It's seeing them that makes me closet dive for some of my old favs. (Or get online and try to find new loves.)
> 
> Thanks! It's fun posting in this thread!


More closet diving please! I love seeing all your red beauties! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> More closet diving please! I love seeing all your red beauties! [emoji4]


Thanks C! I will!


----------



## meowmix318

Monique1004 said:


> I just got this super cute crabby charm from my friend abroad. It goes perfectly with my Valextra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895187


How cute is that charm? And goes well with your bag. Who makes this charm by the way?


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Go, England!!


Hope you had fun at the game with this lovely bag K.


----------



## Monique1004

meowmix318 said:


> How cute is that charm? And goes well with your bag. Who makes this charm by the way?



I have no idea. Maybe some local shop. I don't think it's branded. It's very well made though. Came from Korea BTW.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Last night with 1 of my all-time favorites (lambskin ML CF)



What an elegant look K — you are the epitome of a classy lady .  This may be my favorite of yours as well (love chevron).


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> I guess it was red bag day today! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894642
> Coach Rogue in 1941 red


In love with this baby [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> In love with this baby [emoji1]


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## TrixyG

Still Lanvin... mod shot at work


----------



## autumntoki

waiting for my appointment... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3895492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Lanvin... mod shot at work



I want this bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## autumntoki

Kendie26 said:


> Last night with 1 of my all-time favorites (lambskin ML CF)



beautiful!  and may i ask what’s the brand/color of your nail polish? tia! so pretty!  xx


----------



## autumntoki

Molly0 said:


> Today my buddy is this vintage Sonia Rykiel calfskin.
> It was a backpack but I converted it to a bucket.
> View attachment 3895161



how cute! i used to adore sonia rykiel! i still have my SR mini bucket bag from high school! kept it for sentimental value  xx


----------



## carterazo

Coach legacy leather n/s satchel in cognac


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hope you had fun at the game with this lovely bag K.


Yes, we totally did!!! Thanks, dear Iamminda!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach legacy leather n/s satchel in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895652


What a yummy colour!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I just got this super cute crabby charm from my friend abroad. It goes perfectly with my Valextra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895187


This is super CHIC & COOL!! I’m really intrigued by Valextra brand. I’ll have to google as i don’t know if or where they  are sold in USA. Beautiful pic & love the little crab charm too!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What an elegant look K — you are the epitome of a classy lady .  This may be my favorite of yours as well (love chevron).





autumntoki said:


> beautiful!  and may i ask what’s the brand/color of your nail polish? tia! so pretty!  xx


Thanks so much to both of you! You are overly generous @Iamminda & we are “chevron sisters” 
@autumntoki That is 1 of my top fave colors of all times/thank you....it’s nail polish BUTTER brand (London) & the color is called Tai Tai...a really pretty, neutral dove grey. In some light it has slight purple undertones but definitely a grey shade. Hope you love it if you try it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying Ruby. She matches the lovely pink / red theme on this thread!   She had a christmas edition hot chocolate in a café this afternoon


----------



## pianolize

(I didn't have to schlep the world w me today!)  
Coach 1941 Tooled Tea Rose Foldover Clutch:


----------



## CClovesbags

My little lady friend [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

Von Holzhausen shoulder bag - minimalist perfection. Successfully rehomed from the fellow TPFer @southernbelle43 !


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pianolize said:


> (I didn't have to schlep the world w me today!)
> Coach 1941 Tooled Tea Rose Foldover Clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896096


tea roses!! so beautiful!!


----------



## autumntoki

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much to both of you! You are overly generous @Iamminda & we are “chevron sisters”
> @autumntoki That is 1 of my top fave colors of all times/thank you....it’s nail polish BUTTER brand (London) & the color is called Tai Tai...a really pretty, neutral dove grey. In some light it has slight purple undertones but definitely a grey shade. Hope you love it if you try it!



thanks, kendie! [emoji173]️[emoji4] oh i love butter london nail polishes!  i have a grey (slightly glitter) one called “lady muck” from them.  i love grey hue nail polish!  my current favorite is “cadet green no.206” from burberry.  chanel has a limited edition grey one.  looks pretty, too, but darker tone.  i just ordered one..hehe.. i will definitely look for Tai Tai, it really looks so pretty on you! thanks so much for sharing!! have a lovely weekend!! xx [emoji173]️[emoji1330]


----------



## BagLadyT

Just got back from breakfast, hence the sweats. Here is my Mini Rockie in my favorite fall color oxblood. She’s kinda cute!


----------



## Esquared72

This Romygold nubuck hobo


----------



## pianolize

ccbaggirl89 said:


> tea roses!! so beautiful!!


 thank you!!! TRYING to get the 25 out of my system...



autumntoki said:


> thanks, kendie! [emoji173]️[emoji4] oh i love butter london nail polishes!  i have a grey (slightly glitter) one called “lady muck” from them.  i love grey hue nail polish!  my current favorite is “cadet green no.206” from burberry.  chanel has a limited edition grey one.  looks pretty, too, but darker tone.  i just ordered one..hehe.. i will definitely look for Tai Tai, it really looks so pretty on you! thanks so much for sharing!! have a lovely weekend!! xx [emoji173]️[emoji1330]


I love Butter too!!!


----------



## kiss_p

Marc Jacobs


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pianolize said:


> thank you!!! TRYING to get the 25 out of my system...


i got the wristlet tea roses and still want the 27 swagger!!! i know how it feels!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Yes, we totally did!!! Thanks, dear Iamminda!


Thank you!


----------



## pianolize

I'm split on the swagger!!! If it's THAT much, I may as well go in for the 25...


----------



## TrixyG

carterazo said:


> Coach legacy leather n/s satchel in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895652



Really beautiful bag.


----------



## carterazo

TrixyG said:


> Really beautiful bag.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Ace satchel in cornflower


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cathy Roels (indie bag maker in Belgium) dusty pink crossbody


----------



## Scully Piper

Out with a Sally mini backpack today (The Nightmare Before Christmas)


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace satchel in cornflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3896799


You have an amazing Coach collection [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLadyT said:


> Just got back from breakfast, hence the sweats. Here is my Mini Rockie in my favorite fall color oxblood. She’s kinda cute!


I love your Rockie[emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> You have an amazing Coach collection [emoji7]


Thank you! 

Your bags are so fun! [emoji7]


----------



## BagLadyT

Scully Piper said:


> I love your Rockie[emoji1]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> Coach legacy leather n/s satchel in cognac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895652


What a truly great bag. 


eehlers said:


> This Romygold nubuck hobo
> View attachment 3896283


This looks yummy.


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> What a truly great bag.
> This looks yummy.


Thank you!


----------



## Widad1989

Chanel Flap for sure


----------



## Yuki85

Scully Piper said:


> Out with a Sally mini backpack today (The Nightmare Before Christmas)
> View attachment 3897392


this is soo cute and unique!! Love it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scully Piper said:


> Out with a Sally mini backpack today (The Nightmare Before Christmas)
> View attachment 3897392



SO cute!!![emoji173]️


----------



## LovingLV81

MK Sloan in Pearl grey with SWH and grommets .


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> This is super CHIC & COOL!! I’m really intrigued by Valextra brand. I’ll have to google as i don’t know if or where they  are sold in USA. Beautiful pic & love the little crab charm too!



You should really check them out. They are sold at Barneys & Bergdorf. They also have a boutique on 5th Ave in Manhattan as well. Superb quality but the price is yet considered low compared to Delvaux or Moynat. I have about 4 different ones & love them all. I can even carry them in the rain without any worries. You can also order a specific color if they don't have it in stock.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying my MK nylon Gilmore. No fuss and perfect for the sand & water!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


LOVE, LOVE, B-I-G LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> You should really check them out. They are sold at Barneys & Bergdorf. They also have a boutique on 5th Ave in Manhattan as well. Superb quality but the price is yet considered low compared to Delvaux or Moynat. I have about 4 different ones & love them all. I can even carry them in the rain without any worries. You can also order a specific color if they don't have it in stock.


Thanks so very much Monique!!! My BFF & I try to get up to the CIty around Christmas & I also have a January date to meet a gal pal up there so i will def wander into Barneys & Bergdorf to have a looksie...thanks again!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, B-I-G LOVE!!!


 thank you, my Sweet friend


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today. Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today. Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898289


Love this blue!


----------



## Scully Piper

Yuki85 said:


> this is soo cute and unique!! Love it!!!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> SO cute!!![emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Love this blue!


Ditto


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your bags are so fun! [emoji7]


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

MCM stark studded backpack the next 4 days while tagging along on my husband's business trip.
Eating Del Taco for the first time. Where have I been? Their epic burrito and crinkle fries are so yummy and fat free (NOT!) [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love this blue!





Scully Piper said:


> Ditto


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> MCM stark studded backpack the next 4 days while tagging along on my husband's business trip.
> Eating Del Taco for the first time. Where have I been? Their epic burrito and crinkle fries are so yummy and fat free (NOT!) [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898464


What a cute backpack!   Now I need to try Del Taco (recently went to Taco Bell for the first time in maybe 7-8 years and have been craving it ever since, lol).  Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> What a cute backpack!   Now I need to try Del Taco (recently went to Taco Bell for the first time in maybe 7-8 years and have been craving it ever since, lol).  Have fun on your trip.


Thank you[emoji1] I can't avoid Taco Bell. There's one really close to my house. Smothered beef burrito is my favorite.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> MCM stark studded backpack the next 4 days while tagging along on my husband's business trip.
> Eating Del Taco for the first time. Where have I been? Their epic burrito and crinkle fries are so yummy and fat free (NOT!) [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898464



Nice backpack! It's funny, when I'm home, I never think about going to Del Taco.  (I think that's because In N Out Burger is in the same parking lot. )   But when I spend the summer in Vegas, I'm at Del Taco at least twice a week!

Enjoy your trip with your hubby!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


What a lovely outfit


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> Nice backpack! It's funny, when I'm home, I never think about going to Del Taco.  (I think that's because In N Out Burger is in the same parking lot. [emoji2])   But when I spend the summer in Vegas, I'm at Del Taco at least twice a week!
> 
> Enjoy your trip with your hubby!


Thank you [emoji1] I love the animal style double double & animal style fries at In N Out...also fat free...wink wink [emoji1]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> Thank you [emoji1] I love the animal style double double & animal style fries at In N Out...*also fat free*...wink wink [emoji1]


That's the only reason I eat there! I didn't know about animal style. I'll have to try that the next time I'm there.


----------



## Iamminda

Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


Beautiful color!


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> That's the only reason I eat there! I didn't know about animal style. I'll have to try that the next time I'm there.


Here's a pic from this past weekend...grilled onions, melted cheese, thousand island dressing


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> Here's a pic from this past weekend...grilled onions, melted cheese, thousand island dressing
> View attachment 3898654


I'll be there tomorrow for lunch!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll be there tomorrow for lunch! [emoji23] Thanks for the pic!


No problem [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful color!



Thanks .  My goodness, now I have to go to In and Out as well.  DH likes the animal style items there — my one treat on top of all the “fat free” food there is the Neapolitan Milkshake.


----------



## leechiyong

Celebrating my promotion at dinner with my Bulgari:


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  My goodness, now I have to go to In and Out as well.  DH likes the animal style items there — my one treat on top of all the “fat free” food there is the Neapolitan Milkshake.


Oh yes best milkshake for sure!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


  
This colour!!!!!...


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


Such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Celebrating my promotion at dinner with my Bulgari:
> View attachment 3898691


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.



I love this colour!!

It's like rouge noir. And it looks so lovely and sleek. Why have I not seen this bag before dear @Iamminda?


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


 YES girlie yes!You’ve been holding out on us with this beauty! That color is unbelievably stunning!!! I’m realizing a color palette trend you have with some of your amazing bags!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Celebrating my promotion at dinner with my Bulgari:
> View attachment 3898691


WOW...another exquisite, unique beauty & Biggest Congrats on your promotion!!


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> WOW...another exquisite, unique beauty & Biggest Congrats on your promotion!!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Le pliage
	

		
			
		

		
	



With crossbody strap I added myself with help from a cobbler for the hardware attachments!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.


Whoa! The color is scrumptious.



leechiyong said:


> Celebrating my promotion at dinner with my Bulgari:
> View attachment 3898691


I adore these bags. And, this is such a pretty version. 

Congrats on the promotion!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore these bags. And, this is such a pretty version.
> 
> Congrats on the promotion!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Breadnbrie

It’s been a while! Missed seeing all your beautiful bags!!

Just got my first Chanel this past weekend! I’m in love!!!



Edited to add close up


----------



## Iamminda

Breadnbrie said:


> It’s been a while! Missed seeing all your beautiful bags!!
> 
> Just got my first Chanel this past weekend! I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 3899185



Congrats on this beautiful Boy!!!   I love the way this looks.  Also like your Tahitienne pearl pendant.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .   I always forget how much I like this bag.  



ksuromax said:


> This colour!!!!!...





carterazo said:


> Such a pretty color!





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this colour!!
> 
> It's like rouge noir. And it looks so lovely and sleek. Why have I not seen this bag before dear @Iamminda?





Kendie26 said:


> YES girlie yes!You’ve been holding out on us with this beauty! That color is unbelievably stunning!!! I’m realizing a color palette trend you have with some of your amazing bags!





Sparkletastic said:


> Whoa! The color is scrumptious.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Breadnbrie said:


> It’s been a while! Missed seeing all your beautiful bags!!
> 
> Just got my first Chanel this past weekend! I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 3899185
> 
> 
> Edited to add close up
> View attachment 3899211


Welcome back, girlie!  Love the Boy!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires is off to book club with me.  This is a picture of her posing at home a month ago.


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> It’s been a while! Missed seeing all your beautiful bags!!
> 
> Just got my first Chanel this past weekend! I’m in love!!!
> View attachment 3899185
> 
> 
> Edited to add close up
> View attachment 3899211


WooHOoooo!!! Congrats again dear friend! “He” is hot & looks perfect on you!


----------



## lvchanellvr

LV Pont-Neuf in Black Epi Leather


----------



## leechiyong

Return of the Apollo charm:


----------



## Kendie26

My newest Celine (burgundy Clasp Flap bag)...plus this cute little pouch my dear friend gave me w/ “Ooh La La” printed on it (like my avatar!)


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Celine (burgundy Clasp Flap bag)...plus this cute little pouch my dear friend gave me w/ “Ooh La La” printed on it (like my avatar!)


Wow!!! Congrats[emoji1] she's beautiful! Love the pouch too!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Celine (burgundy Clasp Flap bag)...plus this cute little pouch my dear friend gave me w/ “Ooh La La” printed on it (like my avatar!)



Beautiful!!! “Ooh La La” perfectly describes how I feel whenever I see you and your bags.


----------



## carterazo

Coach pebbled leather Prairie satchel with chain in nude


----------



## pianolize

Scully Piper said:


> Here's a pic from this past weekend...grilled onions, melted cheese, thousand island dressing
> View attachment 3898654


SO HUNGRY SO HUNGRY!!! NOT helping...


----------



## Emi88

i carry this one, not famous, but a little special, the shap


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My newest Celine (burgundy Clasp Flap bag)...plus this cute little pouch my dear friend gave me w/ “Ooh La La” printed on it (like my avatar!)


what a beauty!!!! gorgeous colour, too!  congrats, my friend, and enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Emi88

ksuromax said:


> what a beauty!!!! gorgeous colour, too!  congrats, my friend, and enjoy!!


thank you very much, you are so kind


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo





Scully Piper said:


> Wow!!! Congrats[emoji1] she's beautiful! Love the pouch too!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!! “Ooh La La” perfectly describes how I feel whenever I see you and your bags.





ksuromax said:


> what a beauty!!!! gorgeous colour, too!  congrats, my friend, and enjoy!!


Thanks to all 3 of you darlings!!! It was a total coincidence my friend gave me the Oohh LaLa pouch & i then told her the avatar name/pic. 
Totally loving that brown BV hobo @ksuromax ...i think (?)you know brown is my fave color. I really should get more brown bags than my 1 Bal & Celine brown.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks to all 3 of you darlings!!! It was a total coincidence my friend gave me the Oohh LaLa pouch & i then told her the avatar name/pic.
> Totally loving that brown BV hobo @ksuromax ...i think (?)you know brown is my fave color. I really should get more brown bags than my 1 Bal & Celine brown.


Ready to swap??  
Ink Twiggie will be my first choice!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ready to swap??
> Ink Twiggie will be my first choice!


Haaa, it’s tempting babe but i don’t know if i’m Ready to release the sweet Twiggster yet!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haaa, it’s tempting babe but i don’t know if i’m Ready to release the sweet Twiggster yet!


Yeah, yeah.... back out, till it's too late


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in marine


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Yeah, yeah.... back out, till it's too late


Haha, i know, i know!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Haha, i know, i know!!


----------



## TrixyG

LV Delightful


----------



## Molly0

Ralph Lauren


----------



## Monique1004

My bolide is in holiday mood!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe w/ Coach bag strap


----------



## Molly0

Monique1004 said:


> My bolide is in holiday mood!
> View attachment 3901256


So Adorable!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe w/ Coach bag strap
> View attachment 3901269


beautiful dress as well! great look!


----------



## gswpurse

small del rey going out with me today.




wished I got another color before it was discontinued...


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Ralph Lauren
> View attachment 3901195


I LOVE this one Molly!!! It looks like a lovely soft metallic


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my gold/beige reissue at a work holiday event


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe w/ Coach bag strap
> View attachment 3901269


Super chic look tenKrat (but you alway look super chic!) Love that dress


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE this one Molly!!! It looks like a lovely soft metallic


Thanks!  I believe this was a gift from the purse angels.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my gold/beige reissue at a work holiday event


Perfection!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I believe this was a gift from the purse angels.


Excellent!!! We all need some purse angels!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my gold/beige reissue at a work holiday event



So beautiful!!!   You are the perfect model and spokeswoman for your gorgeous reissues!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!!!   You are the perfect model and spokeswoman for your gorgeous reissues!!!



Totally agree!!!


----------



## roundandround

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo





gswpurse said:


> small del rey going out with me today.
> View attachment 3901779
> 
> View attachment 3901786
> 
> wished I got another color before it was discontinued...



Lady, you always kill me everytime you post pictures with your beautiful bags with matching scarves!



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my gold/beige reissue at a work holiday event



This bag deserves to be on that holiday event and all those special events lol So beautiful like the woman wearing ...aweeee


----------



## tenKrat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful dress as well! great look!





Kendie26 said:


> Super chic look tenKrat (but you alway look super chic!) Love that dress


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my gold/beige reissue at a work holiday event



Gorgeous!


----------



## donutsprinkles

I have been using thgis MCM Liz Shopper Tote in black for almost 7 weeks now!! I haven't used anything this much in a long long time. I have been traveling for nearly two months straight, so that's probably why. Today I'm also carrying the MCM Millie Crossbody in Monogram Leather as my going out bag and the tote has my blazer, scarf and change of shoes (I don't drive in heels).


----------



## Sparkletastic

At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278



What a perfect vacation picture!  I have always been curious about the Atlantis since I have seen so many tv shows/events filmed there.   Happy Birthday and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


   HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sparkle!! Proud to be a “Sagittarian sister” w/ you!
Perfect bag & hat for the Atlantis...such a fun place...have a blast. Don’t do anything we wouldn’t do!! HA


----------



## Kendie26

donutsprinkles said:


> View attachment 3902259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using thgis MCM Liz Shopper Tote in black for almost 7 weeks now!! I haven't used anything this much in a long long time. I have been traveling for nearly two months straight, so that's probably why. Today I'm also carrying the MCM Millie Crossbody in Monogram Leather as my going out bag and the tote has my blazer, scarf and change of shoes (I don't drive in heels).


Such a fun avatar name & i love your duo (black bags!) Love it when you get such awesome use like your 7 weeks! Bravo!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!!!   You are the perfect model and spokeswoman for your gorgeous reissues!!!





Monique1004 said:


> Totally agree!!!





roundandround said:


> Lady, you always kill me everytime you post pictures with your beautiful bags with matching scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag deserves to be on that holiday event and all those special events lol So beautiful like the woman wearing ...aweeee





Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!


Kindest Thanks to all of you super sweet tPFr’s!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


Happy Birthday Sparkle!!!
Wonderful picture!!  It warmed the heart of this Canadian Girl struggling with the flu in this cold Canadian Climate today!


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


Yay happy birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


I love your beach bag! Have a wonderful birthday vacation!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278



What a perfect beach tote! [emoji4]

Many Happy Returns and have a fabulous time in the beautiful Bahamas


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


Happy birthday! Enjoy your vacay! [emoji254]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange to brighten a gloomy day.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> What a perfect vacation picture!  I have always been curious about the Atlantis since I have seen so many tv shows/events filmed there.   Happy Birthday and enjoy your vacation.


Thanks!  This is one of my favorite vacation spots.  I try to come every 2-3 years. You should try it!  I went to Atlantis in Dubai last year for my bday for 



Kendie26 said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Sparkle!! Proud to be a “Sagittarian sister” w/ you!
> Perfect bag & hat for the Atlantis...such a fun place...have a blast. Don’t do anything we wouldn’t do!! HA


I should have known you are a Sassy Sag!  Hey Sis!! When is your bday? Did you get a prezzie??


Molly0 said:


> Happy Birthday Sparkle!!!
> Wonderful picture!!  It warmed the heart of this Canadian Girl struggling with the flu in this cold Canadian Climate today!


Thanks, Molly!  Try to stay warm!


----------



## Sparkletastic

meowmix318 said:


> Yay happy birthday!


Thanks!!!


RuedeNesle said:


> I love your beach bag! Have a wonderful birthday vacation!


Thank you! 


BigCherry said:


> What a perfect beach tote! [emoji4]
> 
> Many Happy Returns and have a fabulous time in the beautiful Bahamas


I appreciate it. Thanks!


carterazo said:


> Happy birthday! Enjoy your vacay! [emoji254]


We're having a great time. Thanks!


----------



## gswpurse




----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


Nice pic! Happy Birthday [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

donutsprinkles said:


> View attachment 3902259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using thgis MCM Liz Shopper Tote in black for almost 7 weeks now!! I haven't used anything this much in a long long time. I have been traveling for nearly two months straight, so that's probably why. Today I'm also carrying the MCM Millie Crossbody in Monogram Leather as my going out bag and the tote has my blazer, scarf and change of shoes (I don't drive in heels).


Good to know. Got my eye on the Liz too. Thinking about red. How is it holding up?


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  This is one of my favorite vacation spots.  I try to come every 2-3 years. You should try it!  I went to Atlantis in Dubai last year for my bday for
> 
> I should have known you are a Sassy Sag!  Hey Sis!! When is your bday? Did you get a prezzie??
> Thanks, Molly!  Try to stay warm!


Love it, “sassy Sag!!” Mine was few weeks ago (i was born on actual Thanksgiving holiday but the holiday rotates since it’s always on a Thursday) Funny you ask, i splurge & bought a little red C prezzie yesterday (you’ll probably find it soon enough) Hope you are having the time of your life celebrating amazing you & your fabulousity!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3902556


Beautiful pic....such a chic & elegant piece!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Kendie26 what a stunning reissue  you have the best collection


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 what a stunning reissue  you have the best collection


You are WAY WAY WAY too generous my LoveBug! Thank you sweet friend!  Hope you are relaxing first now!


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora BB today


----------



## donutsprinkles

Scully Piper said:


> Good to know. Got my eye on the Liz too. Thinking about red. How is it holding up?


It's holding up very well (but I've only had it 8-9 weeks total lol), but I suspect if I got it in a lighter color some of it would look a lot less than pretty. I put it under the seat on airplanes and next to me on the floor if I don't have anywhere else to put it during conferences, etc. My main thing with totes is handles, and since these are triple-stitched and double-sided they aren't fraying at all, so I'm pleased.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

At a weekend away for my company Christmas party with Mr Dawn and both my Chanel bags in tow!! I feel so decadent.  Yesterday my HG classic flap went to the company dinner.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora BB today
> View attachment 3902920


 What a beautiful red bag!


----------



## meowmix318

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora BB today
> View attachment 3902920


Live the color. Also was wondering who makes your boots? I love the look


----------



## Aoifs

Gucci Soho disco for night away and dinner for our 2nd anniversary back where we got married in Wicklow. It's supposed to snow tonight so we might wake up to a winter wonderland!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aoifs said:


> Gucci Soho disco for night away and dinner for our 2nd anniversary back where we got married in Wicklow. It's supposed to snow tonight so we might wake up to a winter wonderland!
> 
> View attachment 3903018


Beautiful!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Iamminda

Aoifs said:


> Gucci Soho disco for night away and dinner for our 2nd anniversary back where we got married in Wicklow. It's supposed to snow tonight so we might wake up to a winter wonderland!
> 
> View attachment 3903018



I adore both your Disco and ZCP (this Black empriente one will be next ZCP).   Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> At a weekend away for my company Christmas party with Mr Dawn and both my Chanel bags in tow!! I feel so decadent.  Yesterday my HG classic flap went to the company dinner.



Beautiful!!  I hope you are having a great weekend getaway with your three wonderful treasures (of course, Mr Dawn being the #1 treasure).


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> At a weekend away for my company Christmas party with Mr Dawn and both my Chanel bags in tow!! I feel so decadent.  Yesterday my HG classic flap went to the company dinner.


Great choices *@Miss_Dawn*. Again beautiful bags.


----------



## roundandround

Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol


----------



## luvlux64

With my Chanel M/L lamb going out with the fam to a friend’s house party! 
Thanks & hope everyone’s having a wonderful saturday


----------



## pianolize

Hi Everyone! I've been so swamped lately that I'm reading TPF underground on subway, so my posts/likes are only sort-of posting! 


Iamminda said:


> Using my black cherry Nomad today.  Have a great week everyone.





carterazo said:


> Coach Mickie satchel in orange to brighten a gloomy day.
> View attachment 3902516


Such gorgeous colors- loooove!



leechiyong said:


> Celebrating my promotion at dinner with my Bulgari:
> View attachment 3898691


 Congrats!!! Beautiful bag 

Today, running around town, to/fro wk in a snowstorm:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also just retrieved 2 Black Friday packages, can't wait to carry my AW mini Emile (bl w RG HW) & Coach (bl) tea rose Dinkier!!!


----------



## Molly0

roundandround said:


> Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol
> 
> View attachment 3903115


Wonderful creative shot!


----------



## houseof999

roundandround said:


> Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol
> 
> View attachment 3903115


What bag is this? I can't tell from the pic.


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol
> 
> View attachment 3903115


Your beautiful Bal matches your pretty shoes!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful Bal matches your pretty shoes!


Thanks! I couldn't tell from top view but thought it might be that.  Thanks for the confirmation. [emoji4]


----------



## gswpurse

carrying furla mini metropolis with new changeable black flap today


I have 2 changeable flaps and 2 bag bodies. It's quite fun to swap the flaps n create a different look.


----------



## Sparkletastic

gswpurse said:


> carrying furla mini metropolis with new changeable black flap today
> View attachment 3903457
> 
> I have 2 changeable flaps and 2 bag bodies. It's quite fun to swap the flaps n create a different look.
> View attachment 3903458


I love this about these bags. Enjoy!!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> carrying furla mini metropolis with new changeable black flap today
> View attachment 3903457
> 
> I have 2 changeable flaps and 2 bag bodies. It's quite fun to swap the flaps n create a different look.
> View attachment 3903458


Whoa, that is SUPER COOL!! I had no idea about this bag... LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol
> 
> View attachment 3903115





Miss_Dawn said:


> At a weekend away for my company Christmas party with Mr Dawn and both my Chanel bags in tow!! I feel so decadent.  Yesterday my HG classic flap went to the company dinner.


Aw my 2 garden gals! @roundandround you rock your Bal well, that color is glorious, like you! And sweetest @Miss_Dawn what a treat taking 2 amazing bags on a special weekend away! No doubt you look sensational & Mr. Dawn is gushing w/ pride standing beside beautiful you!


----------



## Kendie26

Aoifs said:


> Gucci Soho disco for night away and dinner for our 2nd anniversary back where we got married in Wicklow. It's supposed to snow tonight so we might wake up to a winter wonderland!
> 
> View attachment 3903018


I totally love this pic....they are perfectly poised together & 2 true classics for a lifetime!


----------



## tenKrat

meowmix318 said:


> Live the color. Also was wondering who makes your boots? I love the look


Thanks!  The boots are Born.


----------



## Zenerdiode

Emi88 said:


> i carry this one, not famous, but a little special, the shap



That's one fun bag.



Molly0 said:


> Ralph Lauren
> View attachment 3901195



Great metallic bag. For sure an eyecatcher 



Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278



What a great distination to celebrate your birthday. This Prada bag is such a beauty to wander around the beach. Hope you had a great birthday celebration and a fantastic vacation.



roundandround said:


> Wearing this bag for a couple of days now. Sorry for the awkward pose....I've got the "aha purseforum" photo moment lol
> 
> View attachment 3903115



Oh the great red Bal with the matching shoes


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you very much my dear friends  



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  I hope you are having a great weekend getaway with your three wonderful treasures (of course, Mr Dawn being the #1 treasure).





roundandround said:


> Great choices *@Miss_Dawn*. Again beautiful bags.





Kendie26 said:


> Aw my 2 garden gals! @roundandround you rock your Bal well, that color is glorious, like you! And sweetest @Miss_Dawn what a treat taking 2 amazing bags on a special weekend away! No doubt you look sensational & Mr. Dawn is gushing w/ pride standing beside beautiful you!


----------



## TexasPPU

Need purse advice for the wife


----------



## autumntoki

my jypsy tagged along to the yayoi kusama exhibition! she definitely blends in with all those bright colors! xx [emoji28][emoji16][emoji173]️


----------



## LucyMadrid

Céline mini.luggage today


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> At Atlantis in the Bahamas for my bday vacation. Wearing my favorite beach bag - Prada Jute & Snakeskin tote.
> View attachment 3902278


Happy Birthday  
your picture is perfection and your Prada is a stunner!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop


----------



## CClovesbags

My vintage Louis Vuitton noe aka the bag that holds everything. [emoji2]
Happy Monday, everyone.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Loewe Puzzle with her new charms - soft and fuzzy puffs [emoji4]


----------



## BagLadyT

CClovesbags said:


> My vintage Louis Vuitton noe aka the bag that holds everything. [emoji2]
> Happy Monday, everyone.
> View attachment 3904860



I’ve always loved this shade of blue!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> At a weekend away for my company Christmas party with Mr Dawn and both my Chanel bags in tow!! I feel so decadent.  Yesterday my HG classic flap went to the company dinner.



The Boy!!!  What color is it??


----------



## BagLadyT

Aoifs said:


> Gucci Soho disco for night away and dinner for our 2nd anniversary back where we got married in Wicklow. It's supposed to snow tonight so we might wake up to a winter wonderland!
> 
> View attachment 3903018



Is your Soho a brick red? And did you end up waking up to a winter wonderland?!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> The Boy!!!  What color is it??



Hello  I've bored all my TPF friends with details about Ruby so I'll tag you on another thread with details. I love her and can't stop carrying her


----------



## March786

Had a trip out with my boy this morning, just the perfect colour against the snow ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CClovesbags

BagLadyT said:


> I’ve always loved this shade of blue!!



Thank you, dear [emoji4]


----------



## pianolize

CClovesbags said:


> My vintage Louis Vuitton noe aka the bag that holds everything. [emoji2]
> Happy Monday, everyone.
> View attachment 3904860





BagLadyT said:


> I’ve always loved this shade of blue!!


GORGEOUS blue!!! Love!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Light Grey


----------



## remainsilly

Dog & mulberry oxblood (nvt/tree logo) bayswater


----------



## remainsilly

March786 said:


> Had a trip out with my boy this morning, just the perfect colour against the snow ❤️❤️❤️


perfect red--so saucy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi divina in midnight blue


----------



## Glttglam

I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Pinkie*

lms910 said:


> Seriously obsessing over my new classic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877881


Beautiful bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Glttglam said:


> I have been carrying my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet since Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3905872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Love the colour and the studs look so edgy


----------



## BagLadyT

Trusty Speedy B 25. Wearing her on a short setting today. Hope you’re having a fantabulous day purse friends!!


----------



## Glttglam

BigCherry said:


> Love the colour and the studs look so edgy


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## barbee

remainsilly said:


> Dog & mulberry oxblood (nvt/tree logo) bayswater
> View attachment 3905792


I assume those are your dog's glasses?  He/she is handsome. Oh, yes, the bag is handsome also!


----------



## Monique1004

Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle with her new charms - soft and fuzzy puffs [emoji4]
> View attachment 3904942



Love the fuzzy charm!


----------



## remainsilly

barbee said:


> I assume those are your dog's glasses?  He/she is handsome. Oh, yes, the bag is handsome also!


Thanks
He steals my reading glasses. Dogs do this to look more brainy in photos. Vain things.


----------



## luvlux64

My Shopping tote went shopping! 
Here with my Chanel Deauville


----------



## carterazo

TexasPPU said:


> Need purse advice for the wife


What does she like? Colorful, neutral? What kind of bag does she normally carry?  Crossbody, on the shoulder, handheld?


----------



## carterazo

autumntoki said:


> my jypsy tagged along to the yayoi kusama exhibition! she definitely blends in with all those bright colors! xx [emoji28][emoji16][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3904721


What a gorgeous,  gorgeous picture! I would frame this. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Dog & mulberry oxblood (nvt/tree logo) bayswater
> View attachment 3905792


Have missed you!! You know I’m a huge fan of your Mulbs in oxblood...truly the classic, most exquisite Mulb around (&fellow tree logo lover with you!) & an even bigger fan of your doggie


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed you!! You know I’m a huge fan of your Mulbs in oxblood...truly the classic, most exquisite Mulb around (&fellow tree logo lover with you!) & an even bigger fan of your doggie


Thanks
Oxblood bays among 1st mulb bags. Still love.
That dog--he must not be given any more squeaking toys!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Longchamp Paris Rocks - the color is much richer, but these office lights are muting it


----------



## BlueCherry

Cookiefiend said:


> Longchamp Paris Rocks - the color is much richer, but these office lights are muting it
> View attachment 3906728



I love this style, is this taupe? I was considering the crossbody version with the zip top folded over but couldn’t decide between garnet and taupe.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BigCherry said:


> I love this style, is this taupe? I was considering the crossbody version with the zip top folded over but couldn’t decide between garnet and taupe.


No - it's the cognac color (my office lights are really awful!), so its a very warm color. It's also the shoulder bag and very comfortable to carry!


----------



## BlueCherry

Cookiefiend said:


> No - it's the cognac color (my office lights are really awful!), so its a very warm color. It's also the shoulder bag and very comfortable to carry!



Thanks  I'll have to google this colour and style too


----------



## sophiebed

Carried my small Loewe puzzle bag when I went out for coffee today


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out Coach Ace in cornflower again. [emoji7]


----------



## BlueCherry

Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis
> 
> View attachment 3907433


 I WANT BOTH of these!!! Gorgeous styles & those colors are perfect...neutral lovers heaven! What an amazing pic of your super fine duo!! LOVE


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis
> 
> View attachment 3907433


 These are AH-MAZING!!  I'm *GREEN* with jealousy over here!!! 

How does the closure (flap) work on the belt?


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I WANT BOTH of these!!! Gorgeous styles & those colors are perfect...neutral lovers heaven! What an amazing pic of your super fine duo!! LOVE



Thank you Kendie 



Sparkletastic said:


> These are AH-MAZING!!  I'm *GREEN* with jealousy over here!!!
> 
> How does the closure (flap) work on the belt?



Hi Sparkle 

Thank you and yes the flap is absolutely fine for me. I know we have heard complaints it’s awkward and I’m really impatient naturally :shame: but it’s no problem to use. In fact when the bag is on a surface and I go into it the flap nearly always connects with the closure automatically and I can just pick it up and go. Are you considering one?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote



Love the blue lining peeping out and the bright pom pom. I do need some colour in my life so thank goodness for the vibrant photos on this thread ...


----------



## daisychainz

BigCherry said:


> Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis
> 
> View attachment 3907433


These are both so beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis
> 
> View attachment 3907433


Two gorgeous bags!!


----------



## BlueCherry

daisychainz said:


> These are both so beautiful.





Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous bags!!



Thank you my lovelies


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Going from mini peekaboo to mini belt bag today as I need more room for work items... both minis
> 
> View attachment 3907433



More work items? Cherry, we've had words about not carrying hammers in your superbrand bags!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote


I love your dress, K


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> More work items? Cherry, we've had words about not carrying hammers in your superbrand bags!!!



Miss Dawn you’re just too funny  

You see I figured if your beautiful Chanel bag brings you such wonderful promotions at work perhaps a designer work bag might do the same for me  but the reality is it was just my notebook and my adding machine I needed today...

PS. Hope you are enjoying the new role as much as we enjoy hearing about it


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette for tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love your dress, K


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bridgette for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908062



Love this colour [emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

BigCherry said:


> Love this colour [emoji170]


Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## beLLa <3

took this beauty out for the first time! this strathberry takes me breath away everytime i look at it


----------



## Kendie26

beLLa :heart: said:


> took this beauty out for the first time! this strathberry takes me breath away everytime i look at it
> 
> View attachment 3908199
> View attachment 3908202


Super unique & beautiful! Thanks for posting her!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## DizzyFairy

My $15 kmart bucket bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Miss Dawn you’re just too funny
> 
> You see I figured if your beautiful Chanel bag brings you such wonderful promotions at work perhaps a designer work bag might do the same for me  but the reality is it was just my notebook and my adding machine I needed today...
> 
> PS. Hope you are enjoying the new role as much as we enjoy hearing about it



Cherry, you are very cute 

Adding machine? We’re going to have to take this offline, because I think an adding machine is a calculator (on your phone) and now I’m conjuring images of you carrying an unwieldy Abacus in your pristine belt bag 

I hope that your superbrands do bring you great luck! You might even have to acquire a red boy bag for strategic purposes... just saying...  and a black flap for good hair days... 

I’m loving the new role.  Thank you. It’s very kind of you, my TPF friends, to share the ups and downs and still reassure me that you love hearing about it (I feel so boring that various work milestones have overrun my life for the past few months  )


----------



## Pinkie*

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Your scarf is amazing


----------



## ksuromax

Pinkie* said:


> Your scarf is amazing


thank you


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, you are very cute
> 
> Adding machine? We’re going to have to take this offline, because I think an adding machine is a calculator (on your phone) and now I’m conjuring images of you carrying an unwieldy Abacus in your pristine belt bag
> 
> I hope that your superbrands do bring you great luck! You might even have to acquire a red boy bag for strategic purposes... just saying...  and a black flap for good hair days...
> 
> I’m loving the new role.  Thank you. It’s very kind of you, my TPF friends, to share the ups and downs and still reassure me that you love hearing about it (I feel so boring that various work milestones have overrun my life for the past few months  )


Hahaaa, @BigCherry - that brings me back- my mother would call them 'adding machines' (not the pocket- item, the actual large gadget next to a cash register!) - but this one WAS next to an abacus!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, you are very cute
> 
> Adding machine? We’re going to have to take this offline, because I think an adding machine is a calculator (on your phone) and now I’m conjuring images of you carrying an unwieldy Abacus in your pristine belt bag
> 
> I hope that your superbrands do bring you great luck! You might even have to acquire a red boy bag for strategic purposes... just saying...  and a black flap for good hair days...
> 
> I’m loving the new role.  Thank you. It’s very kind of you, my TPF friends, to share the ups and downs and still reassure me that you love hearing about it (I feel so boring that various work milestones have overrun my life for the past few months  )





pianolize said:


> Hahaaa, @BigCherry - that brings me back- my mother would call them 'adding machines' (not the pocket- item, the actual large gadget next to a cash register!) - but this one WAS next to an abacus!!!



Ladies...  maybe I'm just showing all of my 46 years of age  but this is what I call an adding machine. To achieve 10 - 6 = 4 I would type 10 + 6 - to get to 4. I prefer the adding machine logic for my accountancy work and I confess I positively hate calculators. I've had mine for about 20 years and I'm so attached to it  




@Miss_Dawn the hottest GHD's and avoiding the rain is top of my list for a good hair day  I would never be ladylike enough to carry a Chanel bag but I love to admire those that I see here on tPF. And of course we love hearing all about your work, to provide you support so that you can engage with photo's of your milestone bags 


@pianolize lol at adding machine next to the abacus


----------



## Sparkletastic

beLLa :heart: said:


> took this beauty out for the first time! this strathberry takes me breath away everytime i look at it
> 
> View attachment 3908199
> View attachment 3908202


This is stunning!  And what a coincidence. I was just looking at these bags. They are gorgeous!!


----------



## carterazo

Needed a pick - me - upper color today. RDK hobo


----------



## misstrine85

My 10,5 years old Louis Vuitton Damier Pochette with her brand new strap [emoji173]️


----------



## wngnntt

lv my world tour speedy 30 with black leather trim and 1 sticker


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Maddie


----------



## 2cello

^what a cute bag.  Neat take on the studs with the pyramid shape.


----------



## Shelby33

2cello said:


> ^what a cute bag.  Neat take on the studs with the pyramid shape.


Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

LV on early holiday:


----------



## Molly0

I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat at Santa's!  ho-ho-ho!!!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat at Santa's!  ho-ho-ho!!!


LOVE the pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!
> View attachment 3909315


I still have 3 HH bags, I LOVE them!!! Yours is gorgeous!! Nice to see HH still getting some love!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> I still have 3 HH bags, I LOVE them!!! Yours is gorgeous!! Nice to see HH still getting some love!


Yes. They were great bags. Good value!


----------



## BagLadyT

misstrine85 said:


> My 10,5 years old Louis Vuitton Damier Pochette with her brand new strap [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3908884



Nice! And I'd like a bite of what's in that box!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> I still have 3 HH bags, I LOVE them!!! Yours is gorgeous!! Nice to see HH still getting some love!


Which ones do you have?


----------



## kiss_p

Prada nylon tote - not sure of name or year.  I've been using it as a work tote for a few years.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Which ones do you have?


I actually have 4, 3 Mercer Satchels and one Lorca. I always forget about the Lorca :/


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> I actually have 4, 3 Mercer Satchels and one Lorca. I always forget about the Lorca :/


Nice!  I had a Mercer satchel at one time.   I believe it was a pinkish raspberry color.  It was great leather.
I hope i’ll get to see pics of yours sometime.   
I had a few Lorca’s as well.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Nice!  I had a Mercer satchel at one time.   I believe it was a pinkish raspberry color.  It was great leather.
> I hope i’ll get to see pics of yours sometime.
> I had a few Lorca’s as well.


I have the same color Mercer you had, along with Black and Olive. Sometimes I stalk eBay for them..


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Kelsey in violet


----------



## pianolize

BigCherry said:


> Ladies...  maybe I'm just showing all of my 46 years of age  but this is what I call an adding machine. To achieve 10 - 6 = 4 I would type 10 + 6 - to get to 4. I prefer the adding machine logic for my accountancy work and I confess I positively hate calculators. I've had mine for about 20 years and I'm so attached to it
> 
> View attachment 3908358
> 
> 
> @pianolize lol at adding machine next to the abacus


Haaa, that's exactly what I'm picturing, but my mother's was white! That explains it- the accounting thing, as I've never heard anyone else use that term! (And I'm not so far behind you in years... )



ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat at Santa's!  ho-ho-ho!!!


I LOVE all your holiday bling!!! I've been doing a ton of runaround, either no-bag (gasp!!! Only a shopper...), or new green metallic leather tote, as it's Tree-Green!!!  Too swamped to be changing bags these days, but still DYING for a holiday red!!!



kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3909539
> 
> 
> Prada nylon tote - not sure of name or year.  I've been using it as a work tote for a few years.


 this is GORGEOUS!!! I've never seen one in this color!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909564


You have the best colours


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Ladies...  maybe I'm just showing all of my 46 years of age  but this is what I call an adding machine. To achieve 10 - 6 = 4 I would type 10 + 6 - to get to 4. I prefer the adding machine logic for my accountancy work and I confess I positively hate calculators. I've had mine for about 20 years and I'm so attached to it
> 
> View attachment 3908358
> 
> 
> @Miss_Dawn the hottest GHD's and avoiding the rain is top of my list for a good hair day  I would never be ladylike enough to carry a Chanel bag but I love to admire those that I see here on tPF. And of course we love hearing all about your work, to provide you support so that you can engage with photo's of your milestone bags
> 
> 
> @pianolize lol at adding machine next to the abacus



You are the cutest, Cherry 
Thank you for all the good wishes 

Thank you also for the explanation of the adding machine. The logic of putting the minus sign after the number is doing my head in! My first memory of a calculator is a solar powered Texas Instruments powder blue pocket calculator. It was indestructible!

And then I acquired a M&M solar powered calculator as a gift with purchase or something, where each key looked like a different M&M. Oh happy days!!!

Ps. Don't dismiss the notion of HG bag = good hair day. Works every time.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On holiday and I only brought 2 carefree bags with me. One of them is this soft calf Prada shoulder bag. The leather is so soft and glossy it practically gleams


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!
> View attachment 3909315


She IS a treasure of a bag! I LOVE this thread for learning about brands that I’m unfamiliar with, such as THIS beauty!Congrat on getting her back from your daughter!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach small Kelsey in violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909564


This is 1 heck of a dreamy bag. Obviously that color is AMAZING but i’m staring at the simple,clean design & just LOVING it!


----------



## Kendie26

Have relied on my black Balenciaga City the last 2 days so wanted to post her & give her some love & props. Such an easy bag to carry


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> On holiday and I only brought 2 carefree bags with me. One of them is this soft calf Prada shoulder bag. The leather is so soft and glossy it practically gleams


Aw, i have such a “sweet & soft spot” in my heart for Prada as it was 1 of my first designer bags. Yours is a beauty sweet MissDawn!


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> You have the best colours [emoji813]


Thank you Miss_Dawn! [emoji8]   I do live me some color. It brightens my day. [emoji4] 


Kendie26 said:


> This is 1 heck of a dreamy bag. Obviously that color is AMAZING but i’m staring at the simple,clean design & just LOVING it!


Thanks Kendie26! [emoji4] Yes it was the simple, clean that drew mento this bag.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> She IS a treasure of a bag! I LOVE this thread for learning about brands that I’m unfamiliar with, such as THIS beauty!Congrat on getting her back from your daughter!


Thanks Kendie!  I’ve never seen a leather like this yam.  At the time I received it, I sent Toni Hacker an email telling her how much I appreciated it and she graciously answered, telling me about the circumstances of what inspired her when she came up with the design and the “ladies who lunch” at the famed Le Bernardin restaurant in Manhattan.  I love having that tucked in the pocket.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> On holiday and I only brought 2 carefree bags with me. One of them is this soft calf Prada shoulder bag. The leather is so soft and glossy it practically gleams


This leather looks divine!!!  Enjoy your holiday Miss Dawn.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Have relied on my black Balenciaga City the last 2 days so wanted to post her & give her some love & props. Such an easy bag to carry


Your black Bal is spectacular— look at her sitting on a “throne” like a royalty


----------



## roundandround

Molly0 said:


> Wonderful creative shot!





Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful Bal matches your pretty shoes!





Kendie26 said:


> Aw my 2 garden gals! @roundandround you rock your Bal well, that color is glorious, like you! And sweetest @Miss_Dawn what a treat taking 2 amazing bags on a special weekend away! No doubt you look sensational & Mr. Dawn is gushing w/ pride standing beside beautiful you!





Zenerdiode said:


> Oh the great red Bal with the matching shoes



Thank you ladies!




houseof999 said:


> What bag is this? I can't tell from the pic.



It's a Balenciaga.​


----------



## roundandround

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Maddie
> View attachment 3909069



Pretty bag!



Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!
> View attachment 3909315



WOW that's  really a beautiful bag  And the colour caramel 



ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat at Santa's!  ho-ho-ho!!!



I'm drooling looking at this Yummy Red bag!



Miss_Dawn said:


> On holiday and I only brought 2 carefree bags with me. One of them is this soft calf Prada shoulder bag. The leather is so soft and glossy it practically gleams



Carefree bag it is. The leather looks so rich and soft. Have a great holiday! Drooling looking at your array of perfumes.



Kendie26 said:


> Have relied on my black Balenciaga City the last 2 days so wanted to post her & give her some love & props. Such an easy bag to carry



This black Balenciaga of yours is everything I'm dreaming of* @Kendie!*


----------



## luvlux64

With my Chanel CWC... from last night’s party ... 


... to this morning’s very casual family day out ...


(I was just too lazy to carry anything else but my cellphone ) Thanks & Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!
> View attachment 3909315





kiss_p said:


> View attachment 3909539
> 
> Everyone should own a bag like this! Beautiful shmooshy leather, great hardware, roomy capacity, grab and go...just perfect.
> I don't have one but I've been looking. Enjoy having yours back.
> Prada nylon tote - not sure of name or year.  I've been using it as a work tote for a few years.


Ooooh!!! I want this is black 



Miss_Dawn said:


> On holiday and I only brought 2 carefree bags with me. One of them is this soft calf Prada shoulder bag. The leather is so soft and glossy it practically gleams


Gorgeous!  I love the simple beauty of this bag. 


luvlux64 said:


> With my Chanel CWC... from last night’s party ...
> View attachment 3909985
> 
> ... to this morning’s very casual family day out ...
> View attachment 3909988
> 
> (I was just too lazy to carry anything else but my cellphone ) Thanks & Happy Sunday everyone!


Great bag. And I always love your styling!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag. And I always love your styling!!!


Thanks hun ! I only have a few pieces to showcase.... I just love  styling around with them . Love all your pics, too!


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Lilleput

The speedy after all, is shaped like a doctor’s bag - hehe.


----------



## carterazo

eehlers said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> View attachment 3910129


Looks so yummy!


----------



## misstrine85

BagLadyT said:


> Nice! And I'd like a bite of what's in that box!



It was so yummy. Rotisserie chicken, roasted potatoes and gravy! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thanks Kendie!  I’ve never seen a leather like this yam.  At the time I received it, I sent Toni Hacker an email telling her how much I appreciated it and she graciously answered, telling me about the circumstances of what inspired her when she came up with the design and the “ladies who lunch” at the famed Le Bernardin restaurant in Manhattan.  I love having that tucked in the pocket.


What a GREAT idea, keeping her message in the bag....makes it even more special!!


----------



## Shelby33

Still loving my Botkier


----------



## pianolize

Beautiful bag!!! Lucky daughter- I'm always jealous of that, as my mother would always try to 'find deals' and end up with THE most atrocious items that were too big/small/scratchy/ugly/loud/you name it!!!  It's always astounded me because I've seen photos of her when she was much younger and much more stylish!  I didn't think that was a trait that 'went away'...



Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy to have reclaimed my Yam Hayden Harnett “Bernardine” back from my daughter. She’s 19 (my daughter!) and hard on purses so she took a bit of cleaning up. I’m so happy to have her back!  The leather is TDF and she even has a note from Toni Hacker tucked in the pocket!  Treasure!
> View attachment 3909315


----------



## Molly0

I’m carrying an old Prada today cuz it’s a snowy slushy day here!


                    &
this leather is like iron!


----------



## pianolize

This weekend: 
My multi purpose holiday metallic green leather tote w white pouf; with holiday party bling!


----------



## Molly0

pianolize said:


> This weekend:
> My multi purpose holiday metallic green leather tote w white pouf; with holiday party bling!
> View attachment 3910631


Love the festive look!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I call this my "rescue bag". I gave it to my sister more than 3 years ago and I found it this weekend, at the bottom of her closet under a pile of shoes! I used leather cleaner but it still has a few scars that won't come out. I decided to carry it this morning to Macy's on Union Square. It's lamb leather and lightweight even though it's big. It held the espresso cups I bought at Macys. (50% off!)


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I call this my "rescue bag". I gave it to my sister more than 3 years ago and I found it this weekend, at the bottom of her closet under a pile of shoes! I used leather cleaner but it still has a few scars that won't come out. I decided to carry it this morning to Macy's on Union Square. It's lamb leather and lightweight even though it's big. It held the espresso cups I bought at Macys. (50% off!)
> View attachment 3910674


Love that!  We seem to be on a “rescuing & reclaiming” trend


----------



## pianolize

Molly0 said:


> Love the festive look!


 Yay- thanks @Molly0 ! It's definitely cheery, especially helpful on this freezing, gray, overcast, post-snowstorm day! (UNTIL I find my perfect holiday-ornament-red bag, that is @Miss_Dawn !)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love that!  We seem to be on a “rescuing & reclaiming” trend


Thanks Molly! I love that you pulled out your beautiful Prada bag! Safe travels in the snow today!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I call this my "rescue bag". I gave it to my sister more than 3 years ago and I found it this weekend, at the bottom of her closet under a pile of shoes! I used leather cleaner but it still has a few scars that won't come out. I decided to carry it this morning to Macy's on Union Square. It's lamb leather and lightweight even though it's big. It held the espresso cups I bought at Macys. (50% off!)
> View attachment 3910674



This lovely bag is certainly worth rescuing — looking good.  Man, it must be so fun and festive at U Square this time of the year — have fun shopping (still thinking about your dinner last night, lol).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This lovely bag is certainly worth rescuing — looking good.  Man, it must be so fun and festive at U Square this time of the year — have fun shopping (still thinking about your dinner last night, lol).


Hi I!
Thanks!
It is very festive there! Took some pictures this morning from Starbucks. The Ice Rink wasn't open that early but they were getting things ready to open. And it was fun watching the tour buses load up!
Thanks! I'm still getting over my cold so I headed back early. (But I did muster enough energy to go to DSW!) I would love to still be out and about!   (And I had a leftover slice of pizza for lunch.)

Have a great day!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> Thanks!
> It is very festive there! Took some pictures this morning from Starbucks. The Ice Rink wasn't open that early but they were getting things ready to open. And it was fun watching the tour buses load up!
> Thanks! I'm still getting over my cold so I headed back early. (But I did muster enough energy to go to DSW!) I would love to still be out and about!   (And I had a leftover slice of pizza for lunch.)
> 
> Have a great day!
> View attachment 3910696
> View attachment 3910697


Thanks for the pics — wish I could go visit U. Sq.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pics — wish I could go visit U. Sq.  I hope you feel better soon.


You're welcome! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759


This color is so pretty.


----------



## msd_bags

Can't resist posting here! My Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater.


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759


So pretty!


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> Can't resist posting here! My Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater.
> View attachment 3910799



I was this close to buying this bag but really wanted silver hw? It’s gorgeous [emoji178]


----------



## msd_bags

BigCherry said:


> I was this close to buying this bag but really wanted silver hw? It’s gorgeous [emoji178]



Thanks!! I used to be solid silver with my preference, but I'm warming up to gold tone hw. [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> I’m carrying an old Prada today cuz it’s a snowy slushy day here!
> View attachment 3910588
> 
> &
> this leather is like iron!


OMG! Seeing all these gorgeous Pradas on the thread these past few days is making me reeeeaaaallly want to get a smooshy leather one. 


pianolize said:


> This weekend:
> My multi purpose holiday metallic green leather tote w white pouf; with holiday party bling!
> View attachment 3910631


I love green! Perfect! 


Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759


This color is glorious!


msd_bags said:


> Can't resist posting here! My Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater.
> View attachment 3910799


Yay!!! She's a beauty!!  Do the gussets have an option of folding inward?


----------



## pianolize

I just thought I'd post my crazy find here!!!

I was strolling/shopping/errand-running today with my (very bundled-up) bird, and we found THIS at the holiday market!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I told the guy why I thought it was especially hilarious, because I actually DID have 'MY OWN BIRD' in my CURRENT bag!!!




OH and I also forgot to mention that today I'd decided to start 'logging' my bags which double as bird-carriers as such, in my closet app, so this is what THAT hilariously liked like today: (thx TPF closet-logging supporters!)


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty.


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> So pretty!


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Glttglam

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! Seeing all these gorgeous Pradas on the thread these past few days is making me reeeeaaaallly want to get a smooshy leather one.
> 
> I love green! Perfect!
> 
> This color is glorious!
> Yay!!! She's a beauty!!  Do the gussets have an option of folding inward?


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Cams

Burburry Pochette


----------



## sakuramk

*Michael Kors-Pink Mercer*


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!! She's a beauty!!  Do the gussets have an option of folding inward?


I don't think so. The gussets are actually detached from the top portion of the bag. Here is a pic.  See the gap on the side (more obvious on the right side for this photo).


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> I just thought I'd post my crazy find here!!!
> 
> I was strolling/shopping/errand-running today with my (very bundled-up) bird, and we found THIS at the holiday market!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910869
> 
> 
> I told the guy why I thought it was especially hilarious, because I actually DID have 'MY OWN BIRD' in my CURRENT bag!!!
> View attachment 3910870
> View attachment 3910876
> 
> 
> OH and I also forgot to mention that today I'd decided to start 'logging' my bags which double as bird-carriers as such, in my closet app, so this is what THAT hilariously liked like today: (thx TPF closet-logging supporters!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910902


Love your bird! Does he go everywhere with you?


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I call this my "rescue bag". I gave it to my sister more than 3 years ago and I found it this weekend, at the bottom of her closet under a pile of shoes! I used leather cleaner but it still has a few scars that won't come out. I decided to carry it this morning to Macy's on Union Square. It's lamb leather and lightweight even though it's big. It held the espresso cups I bought at Macys. (50% off!)
> View attachment 3910674


Great rescue!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, i have such a “sweet & soft spot” in my heart for Prada as it was 1 of my first designer bags. Yours is a beauty sweet MissDawn!



Thank you 



Iamminda said:


> This leather looks divine!!!  Enjoy your holiday Miss Dawn.



I will, thanks @Iamminda 
The leather is really lovely and surprisingly resilient for such soft calf leather. 



roundandround said:


> The leather looks so rich and soft. Have a great holiday! Drooling looking at your array of perfumes.



Thank you @roundandround for compliments on both my bag and perfumes 



Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the simple beauty of this bag!



Thank you Sparkle!!



Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! Seeing all these gorgeous Pradas on the thread these past few days is making me reeeeaaaallly want to get a smooshy leather one.



Much as you would like to be enabled  I feel I should remind you that you have your lovely black "by the way" bag. Not smooshy leather, but still really lovely and glossy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Great rescue!!


Hi Shelby! 

Thanks!


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> Love your bird! Does he go everywhere with you?


Aw, thanks @Shelby33 ! Generally only in summer (or nice weather) and work travel when I'm 'away', but I took him to a holiday party over the weekend, and he seemed OK all bundled up in transit! (It's so cold these days!) I asked him if he wanted to come, and he ran into his travel cage!!! He's been so cooped up at home (I guess, literally!), esp BC of his flying difficulty - he has difficulty balancing after a tiny stroke this past summer.  So I thought it would make him feel better, expectedly since it was my first day of almost-winter holiday break! I think he had a good time


----------



## Pessie




----------



## yazj42

Carrying this beauty. The Chloe Marcie has always been my favorite designer bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3911320


Love your new Ruby beauty, Pessie


----------



## 19flowers

LV Neo Vivienne Framboise


----------



## Shelby33

Third day in a row


----------



## HesitantShopper

Roots Grace satchel , yes have a b&bw reindeer mouse hey adds a bit of holiday fun lol




This girl is 2yrs old now, carried it a lot actually...


----------



## HesitantShopper

sakuramk said:


> *Michael Kors-Pink Mercer*



pretty shade of pink!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yazj42 said:


> Carrying this beauty. The Chloe Marcie has always been my favorite designer bag.



very nice, great color and shape...


----------



## SDfromND

She has to be out this week - red!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory just for today to run some errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910759





msd_bags said:


> Can't resist posting here! My Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater.
> View attachment 3910799





Pessie said:


> View attachment 3911320





yazj42 said:


> Carrying this beauty. The Chloe Marcie has always been my favorite designer bag.





19flowers said:


> LV Neo Vivienne Framboise
> 
> View attachment 3911357





SDfromND said:


> View attachment 3911498
> 
> She has to be out this week - red!


Major WOWEE to all of you Lovelies w/ your INCREDIBLE bags...such an explosion of magnificent color...a true eye candy rush as I’m sipping coffee drooling over all your bags! BRAVO!


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my beloved HolyGrail bags as I’ve always associated tweed w/ Chanel...used yesterday (& maybe again today) Small size reissue w/ bronze hardware


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloved HolyGrail bags as I’ve always associated tweed w/ Chanel...used yesterday (& maybe again today) Small size reissue w/ bronze hardware


That is so pretty, never seen one like that. Gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Micro Lucrezia from Givenchy in shocking pink. The strap is from Ali Express that I bought last year. Somehow the bag matches the strap and not the other way around. Lol!


----------



## Shelby33

dangerouscurves said:


> Micro Lucrezia from Givenchy in shocking pink. The strap is from Ali Express that I bought last year. Somehow the bag matches the strap and not the other way around. Lol!


LOVE the color, especially this time of year when everything is just... Grey and blah..


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> Aw, thanks @Shelby33 ! Generally only in summer (or nice weather) and work travel when I'm 'away', but I took him to a holiday party over the weekend, and he seemed OK all bundled up in transit! (It's so cold these days!) I asked him if he wanted to come, and he ran into his travel cage!!! He's been so cooped up at home (I guess, literally!), esp BC of his flying difficulty - he has difficulty balancing after a tiny stroke this past summer.  So I thought it would make him feel better, expectedly since it was my first day of almost-winter holiday break! I think he had a good time


What kind of bird do you have? That you carry in your bag? (trying to stay on topic lol)


----------



## Shelby33

Seems like a good day for some red..
(We decorate the tree with all my daughter's Pokémon per her insistence.)


----------



## TotinScience

Von Holzhausen’s Technik Leather shopper in denim - my most beloved bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloved HolyGrail bags as I’ve always associated tweed w/ Chanel...used yesterday (& maybe again today) Small size reissue w/ bronze hardware


You have a stellar collection of CCs — but this one is truly special.  I like your outfit too K


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> What kind of bird do you have? That you carry in your bag? (trying to stay on topic lol)


 Haha!!! My LOVEBIRD (in the parrot family) loooves my medium tote bags, so he can see out the top. I also have the e/w apres-midi from years ago, which provides perfect insulation for him! 

In summer I have a wicker picnic-basket type bag with leather handles which is perfect, because it's 1) it's completely unobtrusive, and 2) exactly the size of the travel cage and he can see out the sides!  



TotinScience said:


> Von Holzhausen’s Technik Leather shopper in denim - my most beloved bag.


This is one gorgeous bag!!! Looooove!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3911994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good day for some red..
> (We decorate the tree with all my daughter's Pokémon per her insistence.)


It's always a good day to carry red to me! But especially this time of the year! 
Love your bag!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> It's always a good day to carry red to me! But especially this time of the year!
> Love your bag!


Thanks!


----------



## pianolize

@Shelby33 : the bag I carried on 9/25:


----------



## LuckyBitch

TotinScience said:


> Von Holzhausen’s Technik Leather shopper in denim - my most beloved bag.


What a beautiful bag, the colour is perfect.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloved HolyGrail bags as I’ve always associated tweed w/ Chanel...used yesterday (& maybe again today) Small size reissue w/ bronze hardware



Girl!!! You never disappoint!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Major WOWEE to all of you Lovelies w/ your INCREDIBLE bags...such an explosion of magnificent color...a true eye candy rush as I’m sipping coffee drooling over all your bags! BRAVO!



I can't imagine the people in NYC who stick to neutral/dark colors during winter. [emoji23].


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! You never disappoint!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Way too kind my friend...thank you! Loving your shocking pink Givenchy!!Always love “seeing”you when you pop in/post!


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> @Shelby33 : the bag I carried on 9/25:
> View attachment 3912102


So doggone CUTE!!!! Love your little birdie & bag


----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> @Shelby33 : the bag I carried on 9/25:
> View attachment 3912102


That is adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pianolize

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't imagine the people in NYC who stick to neutral/dark colors during winter. [emoji23].


that is purely so that we can WEAR CRAZY COLORED COATS, SHOES, & BAGS!!!
My getup today (wearing an all-black outfit, of course!) Will post bag pic once home! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Kendie26 said:


> So doggone CUTE!!!! Love your little birdie & bag[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Shelby33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is adorable!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks @Kendie26 & @Shelby33 !!! I my birdie...
Click to expand...


----------



## carterazo

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3911320


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3911994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good day for some red..
> (We decorate the tree with all my daughter's Pokémon per her insistence.)


Oooh, aaah, gorg! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in red


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459


 I can't stop staring at her!


----------



## sakuramk

A Structured laptop handbag on amazon.
Is there anyone see the bag before?


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459


If i was given the chance to steal 1 of your many, many beautiful colored Coach bags, THIS would be it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Bazar S


----------



## Cookiefiend

beLLa :heart: said:


> took this beauty out for the first time! this strathberry takes me breath away everytime i look at it
> 
> View attachment 3908199
> View attachment 3908202


This is lovely! 
Do you find that bar makes it hard to open? I'm very curious about this bag!


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> If i was given the chance to steal 1 of your many, many beautiful colored Coach bags, THIS would be it! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Aw! Thank you dear! Considering your handbag wardrobe,  that is a major compliment! [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171]


----------



## pianolize

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Bazar S


(Hahaaaa!!!!! At first I thought it was oval-shaped and wondered how it opened- HAHAAHAHAAAHAHAHAAAA)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Longchamp Roseau - needed a bright cheery red this morning!


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Cookiefiend said:


> Longchamp Roseau - needed a bright cheery red this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912833


My only Longchamp is a Roseau in grey. I wanted red but grey was on a Nordstrom sales table at a much too good to pass up price. But, every time I see one in Red.......shoulda, woulda, coulda! Love your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


All of a sudden I'm thinking of the (really) old Girl Scout song we used to sing, "Make new friends but keep the old, one is silver and the other is gold!" (Okay, I obviously need more caffeine! ) I love that you're carryin your "old thing", she's still pretty and functional! Have a great day!


----------



## Cookiefiend

RuedeNesle said:


> My only Longchamp is a Roseau in grey. I wanted red but grey was on a Nordstrom sales table at a much too good to pass up price. But, every time I see one in Red.......shoulda, woulda, coulda! Love your bag!


Thank you! 
She is a bit older, but still in good shape. Everytime I look inside, I smile at that butterfly jacquard lining - so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> All of a sudden I'm thinking of the (really) old Girl Scout song we used to sing, "Make new friends but keep the old, one is silver and the other is gold!" (Okay, I obviously need more caffeine! ) I love that you're carryin your "old thing", she's still pretty and functional! Have a great day!


Thanks so much RN.  That song brought back some great memories of DD singing it in 1st grade in her kiddie voice .  Hope you are feeling better.  Have a great day too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much RN.  That song brought back some great memories of DD singing it in 1st grade in her kiddie voice .  Hope you are feeling better.  Have a great day too.


I'm happy it brought back great memories! Speaking of great memories, I'm sitting in the auditorium at my grandkids' school,  waiting for the Winter Concert to begin.  My youngest granddaughter (1st grade) is performing in the dance of the Sugar Plum Fairies.  I was in that dance when I was in 4th grade!
Thanks!


----------



## LuckyBitch

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459


Such a beautiful bag. The colour is absolutely delightful.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


Love the color of this bag! That is one good looking old bag. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

LuckyBitch said:


> Such a beautiful bag. The colour is absolutely delightful.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> (Hahaaaa!!!!! At first I thought it was oval-shaped and wondered how it opened- HAHAAHAHAAAHAHAHAAAA)


Me too! [emoji28] [emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


I love this vibrant magenta dear @Iamminda and it looks so soft, I want to smoosh it


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Me too! [emoji28] [emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


HA love it...i just might have to mail you a peppermint brownie pop if you can’t find one! THAT color is INCREDIBLE....I this bag & the interior lining is AWESOME!!! Very close to your Bal amethyst color! Please don’t part w/ her!!


----------



## roundandround

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3911320



Drool  drool 



Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloved HolyGrail bags as I’ve always associated tweed w/ Chanel...used yesterday (& maybe again today) Small size reissue w/ bronze hardware


What a beautiful bag! 



pianolize said:


> @Shelby33 : the bag I carried on 9/25:
> View attachment 3912102



How sweet of you to take your birdie with you 



carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459



OMG I really love this style but it's quite heavy for me. Just beautiful!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Bazar S



Pollie, this bag really suits your style. I like this model than in the city style.


----------



## luvlux64

Attended my 9 yr old’s Christmas concert this morning . Happy hump day . 4 days to Christmas ! Be safe everyone 
(With my Hermes Evelyne tpm in Rose Extreme)


----------



## Shrinkkbo

my  new beautiful came shopping with me


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I think I held onto this bag all these years because of the color.  K — I will look for that cake pop  in the mail next week — thanks dear.



Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this vibrant magenta dear @Iamminda and it looks so soft, I want to smoosh it





carterazo said:


> Love the color of this bag! That is one good looking old bag. [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> HA love it...i just might have to mail you a peppermint brownie pop if you can’t find one! THAT color is INCREDIBLE....I this bag & the interior lining is AWESOME!!! Very close to your Bal amethyst color! Please don’t part w/ her!!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday, my lucky brand suede hobo.   I rarely ever use “this old thing” (lol) but can’t part with it either.   Dear Kendie, I am still searching for the mythical unicorn (the peppermint brownie cake pop) .


Wow! Love the color and the whole bag!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


Love the snowflakes. Is this a bracelet or a purse charm type of thing?


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> Love the snowflakes. Is this a bracelet or a purse charm type of thing?


i did it by myself, it's a simple keychain with many snowflakes charms (20 pcs in a pack) and 2 carabins on the ends


----------



## beLLa <3

Cookiefiend said:


> This is lovely!
> Do you find that bar makes it hard to open? I'm very curious about this bag!



The bag is held closed magnetically (which i love!) so the bar is just an accent  You do have to bend the handle a bit to get the bar over each time you want to take it on/off so I end up leaving the bar off when i’m using the shoulder strap. It will eventually leave a small dent in the handle but that’s inevitable


----------



## sakuramk

*My stylish black leather backpack*


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!



I LOVE the Red Bag Season!
And I love your bag, especially with the snowflakes!


----------



## Monique1004

My Halzan in holiday mood!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! Love the color and the whole bag!


Thank you


----------



## Cookiefiend

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459


I love this color!


----------



## carterazo

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this color!


Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> i did it by myself, it's a simple keychain with many snowflakes charms (20 pcs in a pack) and 2 carabins on the ends


It's beautiful!


----------



## daisychainz

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow says Merry Christmas!!!


This is lovely. I like how you did this yourself, so creative and artistic. It's so perfect for winter.


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> It's beautiful!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

daisychainz said:


> This is lovely. I like how you did this yourself, so creative and artistic. It's so perfect for winter.


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Running errands & Christmas shopping earlier in casual yoga pants & 1 of my favorite WOCs


----------



## dangerouscurves

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3912459



Very sumptuous leather in a very saturated color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Running errands & Christmas shopping earlier in casual yoga pants & 1 of my favorite WOCs


Love this WOC and the best t shirt ever.  Hope it wasn’t crazy mad at the mall.


----------



## carterazo

dangerouscurves said:


> Very sumptuous leather in a very saturated color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Running errands with my nano Pallas:


----------



## lenarmc

Carried my Louis Vuitton Pouchette from 2001. Only paid $165 for it back then. Brand new direct from the LV boutique in Houston, TX.


----------



## Scully Piper

The last couple of days


----------



## Scully Piper

Out to see The Nutcracker tonight with hubby


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Kendie26

Last night w/ So Black WOC. Merry Christmas Eve to all who celebrate (&Happiest of holidays to you if celebrating another holiday) Adore all of you in this thread!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ So Black WOC. Merry Christmas Eve to all who celebrate (&Happiest of holidays to you if celebrating another holiday) Adore all of you in this thread!



Perfection — your outfit and your WOC (My dream bag — black chevron and so black hardware ).  Merry Christmas dear K.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ So Black WOC. Merry Christmas Eve to all who celebrate (&Happiest of holidays to you if celebrating another holiday[emoji2]) Adore all of you in this thread!


Beautiful ensemble[emoji7] Merry Christmas to you too [emoji1]


----------



## pianolize

Merry Christmas Eve!!! For the festivities: (I even received a compliment from a random stranger on the street about the metallic green bag! )

Maniffature Champagne, metallic green leather tote; Botkier, Bianca red satchel; white fur pouf!


----------



## pianolize

ksuromax said:


> i did it by myself, it's a simple keychain with many snowflakes charms (20 pcs in a pack) and 2 carabins on the ends


Wow, you MADE that?!  That would never have occurred to me!!! Great idea- looks fabulous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> Wow, you MADE that?!  That would never have occurred to me!!! Great idea- looks fabulous!!!


Thanks  
Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ So Black WOC. Merry Christmas Eve to all who celebrate (&Happiest of holidays to you if celebrating another holiday) Adore all of you in this thread!


You look magically beautiful, my friend!  
totally love your look   
Merry Christmas and happy holidays!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Perfection — your outfit and your WOC (My dream bag — black chevron and so black hardware ).  Merry Christmas dear K.





Scully Piper said:


> Beautiful ensemble[emoji7] Merry Christmas to you too [emoji1]





ksuromax said:


> You look magically beautiful, my friend!
> totally love your look
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays!!!


Thanks so much to all of you sweet friends!! You are destined for So Black chevron @Iamminda 
Merry Christmas/Happiest of Holidays to all of you wonderful tPFr’s!


----------



## marceylove

Happy Christmas everyone xo

I was with regular Bayswater in polished calf cosmic blue, on the way down from office back home  I'm 5'2" for reference


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> Perfection — your outfit and your WOC (My dream bag — black chevron and so black hardware ).  Merry Christmas dear K.


Beautiful everything, @Kendie26 ! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Legacy wristlet for a pop of red for X-Mas! [emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## Mimmy

My new, Chanel case from Santa. [emoji318] Karl Lagerfeld top inspired by @Kendie26. [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

marceylove said:


> Happy Christmas everyone xo
> 
> I was with regular Bayswater in polished calf cosmic blue, on the way down from office back home  I'm 5'2" for reference


You look FABULOUS.....i am in love w/ your cosmic blue Bays (i have 1 in mole grey that i love) but WOW on yours!!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Legacy wristlet for a pop of red for X-Mas! [emoji173]️[emoji319]
> View attachment 3915596


How perfect is this little cutie!!!LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> My new, Chanel case from Santa. [emoji318] Karl Lagerfeld top inspired by @Kendie26. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3915607


Gasp!!! YES!You go dearest Mimmy!!!Woohoo! LOVE your new case & i’m Smiling huge on your fun tee! If Karl could see you now


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp!!! YES!You go dearest Mimmy!!!Woohoo! LOVE your new case & i’m Smiling huge on your fun tee! If Karl could see you now



Thanks, Kendie! Admiring all your gorgeous Chanel items, Santa rewarded me with a little one of my own! [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Kendie! Admiring all your gorgeous Chanel items, Santa rewarded me with a little one of my own! [emoji6]


Soooooo thrilled for you & sooooo well-deserved!! If, by chance, “Santa” = Mr. Mimmy,please tell him I’m even MORE impressed w/ him than i already was !!!


----------



## lavy

Out for our first trip together today! Boxing Day shopping no less


----------



## Sparkletastic

lavy said:


> View attachment 3916398
> 
> 
> Out for our first trip together today! Boxing Day shopping no less


Ooooh!  This is amazing. Love it.


----------



## carterazo

lavy said:


> View attachment 3916398
> 
> 
> Out for our first trip together today! Boxing Day shopping no less


What a beauty! [emoji7] [emoji7] 
What's her name?


----------



## gswpurse

my balenciaga city with me doing post xmas shopping...


----------



## Kendie26

lavy said:


> View attachment 3916398
> 
> 
> Out for our first trip together today! Boxing Day shopping no less


 I think you know i’m A huge fan of your small “Big bag”....so happy you chose this one! Celine’s leather is crazy amazing & it really shows on your new babe! I was at NM yesterday & my SA showed me a new beige color that just came in. So tempted as i just love the style. Hope you enjoy using yours for many years to come!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> my balenciaga city with me doing post xmas shopping...
> View attachment 3916567


Bal City’s can do no wrong in my book!


----------



## handbag hag

My present from Santa!! 
I think it's a Bentley tote. 




First day out. We went to the beach together


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Legacy wristlet for a pop of red for X-Mas! [emoji173]️[emoji319]
> View attachment 3915596



I love this!! Such a perfect size!


----------



## tenKrat

Some Bottega Veneta love today.  Baseball cervo hobo in Barolo.


----------



## pmburk

A present from Santa - LV Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. Love!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My handbag New Year's resolution is to get back to taking photos of my bags. Lol!  My Jimmy Choo Raven in the world's most scrumptious black nappa leather went to the nail salon with me today.


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Antonia


----------



## lavy

carterazo said:


> What a beauty! [emoji7] [emoji7]
> What's her name?


It’s a Celine small big bag, it’s love


----------



## carterazo

lavy said:


> It’s a Celine small big bag, it’s love [emoji813]


Thanks!  She sure is purty!


----------



## sakuramk

Vertical Bag for this Christmas Season & Happy New Year


----------



## canthelpit

Taking my new Loewe Puzzle bag with me today [emoji18]I am starting to love the medium size more


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outing last night out for dinner w/ my new red woc (chanel 18C “light red”)used as a clutch


----------



## Kendie26

canthelpit said:


> Taking my new Loewe Puzzle bag with me today [emoji18]I am starting to love the medium size more
> View attachment 3917530
> View attachment 3917531
> View attachment 3917532


Again, this is SO chic & unique & looks awesome on you! Love the boots too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing last night out for dinner w/ my new red woc (chanel 18C “light red”)used as a clutch


 She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cathy Roels small flap


----------



## themeanreds

First time posting in this thread  I got myself this little beauty pre-loved but in almost pristine condition. Vintage Dior  first day out.


----------



## tenKrat

A new small crossbody bag, MZ Wallace Bailey in caramel with a Coach bag strap. For very casual days (like today) and for travel.


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry alice(sea blue)& deadly ponies razzle scarf(ink) after long day.


Santa brought dog *another* stuffed toy--is so proud of it.


----------



## canthelpit

Kendie26 said:


> Again, this is SO chic & unique & looks awesome on you! Love the boots too!



Thanks Kendie, you are too sweet [emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing last night out for dinner w/ my new red woc (chanel 18C “light red”)used as a clutch


Beautiful debut!!  Absolutely perfect for this season and beyond


----------



## Sparkletastic

Busy work day with my Prada Bauletto in Noir Saffiano and ghw.


----------



## teebeebee

At a wedding [emoji485]


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3917672
> 
> Cathy Roels small flap


Wow this looks SO very pretty & especially w/ your manicure color!!


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut!!  Absolutely perfect for this season and beyond


Warm Thanks to my “other side Coast” lovelies...hope you both are having much nicer weather out there than here


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Wow this looks SO very pretty & especially w/ your manicure color!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Warm Thanks to my “other side Coast” lovelies...hope you both are having much nicer weather out there than here


Thanks Kendie!  It's a little cool here, but no one on the East Coast wants to hear our whining. (I know I didn't want to hear my daughter and sister whining when I lived in Illinois! )
I hope you're having a great Holiday season! I got the one gift I really wanted! My son came up from L.A. and spent Christmas Eve through Wednesday with me. (We hadn't seen each other since last Christmas.)  We spent every day walking around the city (which tells you it wasn't that cold!), and watching movies at the Metreon, Century, and Landmark Embarcadero theaters. My daughter and grandkids, who I live with, drove to San Diego for Christmas week, so it was even more special spending one on one time with my son.


----------



## ksuromax

balenciaga Work in glorious 2007 chevre Tomato


----------



## RuedeNesle

Belated Christmas gift for Tyler, for all the months she's carried my load.  Found a MK Bell Charms Key Charm in the Last Act section at Macy's on Union Square. Then "we" celebrated with a caffe macchiato and sweets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> balenciaga Work in glorious 2007 chevre Tomato


She's beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Rebecca Minkoff Made in NYC basketweave MAM with green zipper track. Wish she would bring back these Made in NYC classics more often - the leather is amazing and reminds me of the old days of RM with great bags and amazing leathers.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Kendie!  It's a little cool here, but no one on the East Coast wants to hear our whining. (I know I didn't want to hear my daughter and sister whining when I lived in Illinois! [emoji38])
> I hope you're having a great Holiday season! I got the one gift I really wanted! My son came up from L.A. and spent Christmas Eve through Wednesday with me. (We hadn't seen each other since last Christmas.)  We spent every day walking around the city (which tells you it wasn't that cold!), and watching movies at the Metreon, Century, and Landmark Embarcadero theaters. My daughter and grandkids, who I live with, drove to San Diego for Christmas week, so it was even more special spending one on one time with my son.[emoji813]


What a lovely Christmas,  RN! [emoji257]


----------



## carterazo

eehlers said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Made in NYC basketweave MAM with green zipper track. Wish she would bring back these Made in NYC classics more often - the leather is amazing and reminds me of the old days of RM with great bags and amazing leathers.
> View attachment 3918656


Agreed!  Love your MAM!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> balenciaga Work in glorious 2007 chevre Tomato


This color! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> What a lovely Christmas,  RN! [emoji257]


Thanks C! 

The memories will last longer than any gift!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> balenciaga Work in glorious 2007 chevre Tomato





RuedeNesle said:


> Belated Christmas gift for Tyler, for all the months she's carried my load.  Found a MK Bell Charms Key Charm in the Last Act section at Macy's on Union Square. Then "we" celebrated with a caffe macchiato and sweets.
> 
> View attachment 3918648


WOWEE, you 2 gals are killin it w/ your splendid REDS!!!
Yippee Yahoo for ‘07 @ksuromax 
@RuedeNesle aw, that’s so wonderful about your son coming up for visit & all your festivities. I’m kind of jealous! I am so in love w/ your city!


----------



## Kendie26

Marathon hair appointment day today....w/ my Tory B tote....happy Friday y’all!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, you 2 gals are killin it w/ your splendid REDS!!!
> Yippee Yahoo for ‘07 @ksuromax
> @RuedeNesle aw, that’s so wonderful about your son coming up for visit & all your festivities. I’m kind of jealous! I am so in love w/ your city!


Thanks K!
I hope you and your hubby can visit soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Marathon hair appointment day today....w/ my Tory B tote....happy Friday y’all!



Beautiful Kendie will get even more beautiful.   Love this bag (saw it in person yesterday and was tempted).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> balenciaga Work in glorious 2007 chevre Tomato


This looks spectacular in the sunlight and I so love this charm chain


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Belated Christmas gift for Tyler, for all the months she's carried my load.  Found a MK Bell Charms Key Charm in the Last Act section at Macy's on Union Square. Then "we" celebrated with a caffe macchiato and sweets.
> 
> View attachment 3918648


Such a cute charm on your pretty Tyler.  Glad you had a lovely time with your son.  Happy New Year RN.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute charm on your pretty Tyler.  Glad you had a lovely time with your son.  Happy New Year RN.


Thanks I!
I was stalking the LV Forum and I was happy to read you had a fun time in Disneyland!
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Molly0

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry alice(sea blue)& deadly ponies razzle scarf(ink) after long day.
> View attachment 3917853
> 
> Santa brought dog *another* stuffed toy--is so proud of it.


Your dog is so cute!  I love the expression!


----------



## Molly0

Enjoying a glass of chartreuse with my “yam” HH while DH enjoys the USA/Canada hockey game. . .


----------



## Law

Chanel Coco loop for a cold London winters day.


----------



## sophiebed

Haven't stopped using my Chanel small classic flap since I got her


----------



## jade

Craft fair find from Roche Leather:

https://rocheleather.com/mwvbkcdxxbbg.html


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Marathon hair appointment day today....w/ my Tory B tote....happy Friday y’all!


Wow!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE, you 2 gals are killin it w/ your splendid REDS!!!
> Yippee Yahoo for ‘07 @ksuromax
> @RuedeNesle aw, that’s so wonderful about your son coming up for visit & all your festivities. I’m kind of jealous! I am so in love w/ your city!


   


Kendie26 said:


> Marathon hair appointment day today....w/ my Tory B tote....happy Friday y’all!


nice tote  have you seen BV chain tote? if you're ever in the market for a sister for this one, BV has a stunning red 


Iamminda said:


> This looks spectacular in the sunlight and I so love this charm chain


thank you, Sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> nice tote  have you seen BV chain tote? if you're ever in the market for a sister for this one, BV has a stunning red
> 
> thank you, Sweetie



I tried on the chain tote (not sure if we are talking about the same one, new style they said) — and I really like it.


----------



## ivdw

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry alice(sea blue)& deadly ponies razzle scarf(ink) after long day.
> View attachment 3917853
> 
> Santa brought dog *another* stuffed toy--is so proud of it.


How do you feel about the Alice? I am eying one in the sale but am in doubt!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I tried on the chain tote (not sure if we are talking about the same one, new style they said) — and I really like it.


it is relatively new, been around for a couple seasons


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> nice tote  have you seen BV chain tote? if you're ever in the market for a sister for this one, BV has a stunning red
> 
> thank you, Sweetie





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Kendie will get even more beautiful.   Love this bag (saw it in person yesterday and was tempted).


Ha are you trying to be bad & enable @ksuromax ? No, l have not seen it. I’ve really mainly seen the BVs that you (BV queen  )others post here......but l do know a certain someone special that was having a looksey at a BV!
@Iamminda so girl, 1 good thing w/ the Tory tote is the price point. vs others we’ve discussed


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> View attachment 3919198
> 
> 
> Chanel Coco loop for a cold London winters day.


 Snap woman! You are killin’ it....looking AMAZING!!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Snap woman! You are killin’ it....looking AMAZING!!



Haha thank you sweetest Kendie, you are a doll


----------



## Mimmy

Inspired by @HopelessBagGirl, I bought this handmade Cathy Roels bag and little coin purse. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3919590
> 
> Inspired by @HopelessBagGirl, I bought this handmade Cathy Roels bag and little coin purse. [emoji7]



I love that the Cathy Roels fanclub on TPF has now doubled from just me to the two of us! I hope our admiration society of such a talented Belgian artisan will someday expand to a third adventurous TPFer willing to try an indie bag maker who does exquisite perfectionist details by hand: https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs) 
http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels

(Not affiliated in any way, just a blown away customer/fangirl!)


----------



## Molly0

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love that the Cathy Roels fanclub on TPF has now doubled from just me to the two of us! I hope our admiration society of such a talented Belgian artisan will someday expand to a third adventurous TPFer willing to try an indie bag maker who does exquisite perfectionist details by hand: https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs)
> http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels
> 
> (Not affiliated in any way, just a blown away customer/fangirl!)



beautiful!
I see one that I want.  I’ll have to try & put some $ away.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....


Gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Molly0 said:


> beautiful!
> I see one that I want.  I’ll have to try & put some $ away.



Join us & be the fabulous third member of the Cathy Roels admiration society! 
We should start our own thread when we get to 5 exuberant ladies.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love that the Cathy Roels fanclub on TPF has now doubled from just me to the two of us! I hope our admiration society of such a talented Belgian artisan will someday expand to a third adventurous TPFer willing to try an indie bag maker who does exquisite perfectionist details by hand: https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs)
> http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels
> 
> (Not affiliated in any way, just a blown away customer/fangirl!)



Thanks for sharing the links.  Her bags are gorgeous!


----------



## ryrybaby12

lavy said:


> It’s a Celine small big bag, it’s love



Ok so you still love this bag and the size?  Do you hand carry or xbody mostly?


----------



## Molly0

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Join us & be the fabulous third member of the Cathy Roels admiration society!
> We should start our own thread when we get to 5 exuberant ladies.


I’d love to.  Hopefully in 2018. . .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MustLuvDogs said:


> Thanks for sharing the links.  Her bags are gorgeous!



No problem! They're quite affordable, & the attention to detail is superhuman, at least if you care deeply about stitching, finishing touches, only leather linings, etc....


----------



## Molly0

I just couldn’t resist  putting my “stuff” in this little old vintage Coach after I noticed her hanging over the door of my purse closet.  A little leather conditioner and she is happy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> I just couldn’t resist  putting my “stuff” in this little old vintage Coach after I noticed her hanging over the door of my purse closet.  A little leather conditioner and she is happy!
> View attachment 3919867


There is very little better in Handbag World than a vintage Coach bag. Enjoy your baby!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> There is very little better in Handbag World than a vintage Coach bag. Enjoy your baby!


Thanks. This one always makes me smile.


----------



## houseof999

My new hologram Lyla and new scarf.


----------



## ZoeBartlett

I'm eyeing both the Dagne Dover Essentials clutch and the Elle clutch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I just couldn’t resist  putting my “stuff” in this little old vintage Coach after I noticed her hanging over the door of my purse closet.  A little leather conditioner and she is happy!
> View attachment 3919867


She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!  I know you’re a red lover.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I know you’re a red lover.


Yes I am!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Angie


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> I just couldn’t resist  putting my “stuff” in this little old vintage Coach after I noticed her hanging over the door of my purse closet.  A little leather conditioner and she is happy!
> View attachment 3919867


This is my favorite “babe” of yours...just darling & i LOVE her!


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3919590
> 
> Inspired by @HopelessBagGirl, I bought this handmade Cathy Roels bag and little coin purse. [emoji7]


WINNER! Me loves!! Will be googling this designer after i hit post....such an chic looking set sweetest Mimmy! Congrats & thank you for sharing @HopelessBagGirl


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Happy New Year!!!


Beautiful, ksuromax! Perfect for New Year’s Eve/New Year’s! 


Kendie26 said:


> WINNER! Me loves!! Will be googling this designer after i hit post....such an chic looking set sweetest Mimmy! Congrats & thank you for sharing @HopelessBagGirl


Thanks, Kendie! I am in love with this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Maddie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Toting sippy cups to the store with the family with my Massaccesi Aura.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

@Molly0 @MustLuvDogs and you, @Kendie26 need to join@@Mimmy and I in our Cathy Roels fandom. The 5 of us would be enough to start our own little fan thread!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs) 
http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels

No need to google@Kendie26 here's the links


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs)
> http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels
> 
> No need to google@Kendie26 here's the links


Thanks kindly....i did find & use your links after i re-read your posts! She has lovely things. I’m glad you said to message her because i didn’t see either of your or Mimmy’s in her pics. I’m only just beginning to explore thru Etsy so i’m not all that familiar yet w/ siteWill def let you know if i buy something!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Click on album on her non Etsy website (in progress) to see a gallery of past customs
This is the one I will order next but in black perhaps!


----------



## ivdw

My new Mulberry Lily!


----------



## ivdw

Can't post pic??


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> Can't post pic??


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier zip around...did 2 pics to show w/ her sides/wings out & in


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Click on album on her non Etsy website (in progress) to see a gallery of past customs
> This is the one I will order next but in black perhaps!
> View attachment 3920597


Will do later this afternoon!! That 1 is cool! Funny as I just posted my pic of day & it’s very close in color to your pic


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier zip around...did 2 pics to show w/ her sides/wings out & in



Love your Balenciaga Kendie, and that Gucci SLG is so cute too!


----------



## carterazo

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3919590
> 
> Inspired by @HopelessBagGirl, I bought this handmade Cathy Roels bag and little coin purse. [emoji7]





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love that the Cathy Roels fanclub on TPF has now doubled from just me to the two of us! I hope our admiration society of such a talented Belgian artisan will someday expand to a third adventurous TPFer willing to try an indie bag maker who does exquisite perfectionist details by hand: https://www.etsy.com/shop/iADOREmyBAG (Convo her for a custom order; she rarely lists instock and mostly does customs)
> http://croels1.wixsite.com/cathyroels
> 
> (Not affiliated in any way, just a blown away customer/fangirl!)


I need to check her out when I have a nice bit of time to really browse. Later this week! [emoji106]


----------



## BagLadyT

I’ve been going back and forth about this WOC. Going to give it a solid month of seeing if I can get some use out of it before I say yay or nay!


----------



## remainsilly

Timbuk2 classic messenger, medium
	

		
			
		

		
	



Carries home 5 1lb bags of coffee, when bike commuting.
Ate snowman cookie. Because, hey, sugar sprinkles!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I need to check her out when I have a nice bit of time to really browse. Later this week! [emoji106]



I think we are up to a possible half dozen fans! I hope our two member fan club will expand to include some of you guys!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier zip around...did 2 pics to show w/ her sides/wings out & in


I love this bag. I'm so tempted to buy it every time I see one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm traveling for the fun NYE weekend and this is the third day that I'm in my LV LockMe II BB. 

I miss rotating bags every day but with limited packing space, this is the perfect travel bag. I can use it as a shoulder bag, crossbody or a clutch.


----------



## tolliv

Celine Luggage Tote. Well, I carried a Medium Chanel O Pouch to dinner.


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Love your Balenciaga Kendie, and that Gucci SLG is so cute too!





Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag. I'm so tempted to buy it every time I see one.


Kind Thanks to you both! @Law Gucci has been pulling me in their direction lately
@Sparkletastic -I know we’ve discussed this one before but am i remembering correctly you are not a fan of an open top, which this one is (not the most practical, but often times i throw a scarf on top to cover everything up) Hey, i totally LOVE your LV LockMe...it’s really pretty & sexy!!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Celine Luggage Tote. Well, I carried a Medium Chanel O Pouch to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921247


One of my all time favorite bags EVER & in the best color!!


----------



## Kendie26

Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!


Happy New Year to you, lovely Kendie!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!



Happy New Year, Kendie!

Happy New Year to all the wonderful women on this thread too! [emoji312]


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Happy New Year to you, lovely Kendie!





Mimmy said:


> Happy New Year, Kendie!
> 
> Happy New Year to all the wonderful women on this thread too! [emoji312]


So lovely “seeing” you Mariapia (it’s been a little while....hope life is grand for you!) Thanks to both of you sweeties!


----------



## Esquared72

Belated birthday/Christmas gift from hubby...Coach Rogue and envelope wallet


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!



Happy new year to you and your chevron beauty too @Kendie26


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3920913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been going back and forth about this WOC. Going to give it a solid month of seeing if I can get some use out of it before I say yay or nay!


What are the pros and cons? I've been idly debating whether I need a WOC myself and I'd like to hear why you're thinking aye or nay.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm traveling for the fun NYE weekend and this is the third day that I'm in my LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> I miss rotating bags every day but with limited packing space, this is the perfect travel bag. I can use it as a shoulder bag, crossbody or a clutch.
> View attachment 3921195


Lovely!

I miss rotating bags while on holiday too!! 

@Kendie26 @Mimmy and all the lovely people on this thread - happy 2018 everyone. May the year ahead bring you success and happiness


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out w/ my Balenciaga mini Papier zip around...did 2 pics to show w/ her sides/wings out & in


perfection!!


----------



## ksuromax

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
wearing my NY gift today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )

I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties  

(In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


----------



## Law

ksuromax said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
> wearing my NY gift today



Love your BV @ksuromax Happy new year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


I'm confused. What part of what you said was crazy? TPF is a judgement free zone. I was just telling Tyler (my Coach bag) that this morning. Just kidding. I don't talk to my handbags (in public). 
You have a beautiful collection! I hope you're having a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## Kendie26

eehlers said:


> Belated birthday/Christmas gift from hubby...Coach Rogue and envelope wallet
> View attachment 3921357


 What a phenomenal gift set from your hubby! The Rogue is just THE coolest & loving that pink color~Congrats & happy belated Birthday!!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Happy new year to you and your chevron beauty too @Kendie26





ksuromax said:


> perfection!!





ksuromax said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
> wearing my NY gift today





Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


Just LOVE everyone on this thread!!  Thank you @Law @ksuromax (I am chevron obsessed)
Ksuromax~WOWEE girlie, that new BV pillow just gets better & better each time i’ve seen her today.
@Miss_Dawn our sweetest collage queen  LOVE this & seeing your beautiful taste....& of course you know what I’m going to say about you getting a woc 
Again, happiest 2018 everyone!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!


Just beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!*
> wearing my NY gift today


Wowza!!! Stunning!


----------



## Molly0

Happy New Year to all!!!!
May many great bags come our way in 2018!


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )



Haha. 
I would be just the same if I were seperated from my purse closet.


----------



## GGGirl

My Chanel Affinity Business Bag. Love it ! It’s light weight but holds quite a bit including my IPad.


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> One of my all time favorite bags EVER & in the best color!!


Thank you! I was unsure about the color and it sat in my closet for months. I decided what the heck, it’s time to carry it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks to you both! @Law Gucci has been pulling me in their direction lately
> @Sparkletastic -I know we’ve discussed this one before but am i remembering correctly you are not a fan of an open top, which this one is (not the most practical, but often times i throw a scarf on top to cover everything up) Hey, i totally LOVE your LV LockMe...it’s really pretty & sexy!!


I'm fine with small totes being open because they don't feel like totes to me. Lol!  So I have a couple small totes that either stay open or just have a snap. Your Bal Papier mini is adorable. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


I'm with you on the frustration of not rotating on vacation.  

You have a beautiful collection!


RuedeNesle said:


> I'm confused. What part of what you said was crazy? TPF is a judgement free zone. I was just telling Tyler (my Coach bag) that this morning. Just kidding. I don't talk to my handbags (in public).
> You have a beautiful collection! I hope you're having a wonderful Holiday!


I'm with you on that. I don't talk to my bags in public unless they strike up the conversation first. I'd hate to be rude!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Love to all my TPF family!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm with you on that. I don't talk to my bags in public unless they strike up the conversation first. I'd hate to be rude!


 I can't wait to use this when my sister and I go out this afternoon! Her expression is going to be priceless! I love messing with her. She was already shaking her head this morning when she watched me line up my top three handbag choices for today on the couch and ask each why they thought they should go with me today.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!


Happy new year, dearest Kendie!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm confused. What part of what you said was crazy? TPF is a judgement free zone. I was just telling Tyler (my Coach bag) that this morning. Just kidding. I don't talk to my handbags (in public).
> You have a beautiful collection! I hope you're having a wonderful Holiday!



Thank you so much!
I'm having a great holiday thank you, notwithstanding the separation from my handbags 
I cracked up at your description of your relationship with your bags. Fantastic. I'm going to use that!!



Kendie26 said:


> @Miss_Dawn our sweetest collage queen  LOVE this & seeing your beautiful taste....& of course you know what I’m going to say about you getting a woc
> Again, happiest 2018 everyone!



dearest @Kendie26, thank you
No, no don't tempt me. You know I can't afford lots of Chanel like you!! I'm carefully weighing pros and cons, and Chanel is definitely not the only WOC I'm considering. I have 4 on shortlist: YSL, Gucci, Chanel and Mulberry. Me and my never-ending lust list   Get thee behind me, sweetie 



Molly0 said:


> Haha.
> I would be just the same if I were seperated from my purse closet.



I feel like this is a support community.
I would like to thank you all sincerely. I appreciate all the unwavering support with my separation anxiety and bagaholicism. With your support, I'm doing great!











Sparkletastic said:


> I'm with you on the frustration of not rotating on vacation.
> 
> You have a beautiful collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!   Happy New Year to you K and to all on this thread.  Looking forward to seeing more lovely bags and mod shots.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


Happy New Year Miss Dawn.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday and feeling all recharged/ready for your big 2018


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Miss Dawn.  Hope you are enjoying your holiday and feeling all recharged/ready for your big 2018


Happy new year, dearest @Iamminda
May 2018 bring you much joy and prosperity


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I miss rotating bags while on holiday too!!
> 
> @Kendie26 @Mimmy and all the lovely people on this thread - happy 2018 everyone. May the year ahead bring you success and happiness



Happy New Year, dearest Miss_Dawn! [emoji312] May 2018 be filled with happiness, success and new handbags of course!

Actually I want everyone on this thread to have many new handbags in 2018! [emoji3] Happiness and success too! [emoji6]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Happy New Year, dearest Miss_Dawn! [emoji312] May 2018 be filled with happiness, success and new handbags of course!
> 
> Actually I want everyone on this thread to have many new handbags in 2018! [emoji3] Happiness and success too! [emoji6]



Thank you. This made me laugh because the two are very strongly positively correlated on TPF, Queen Mimmy. Ergo, no need to separately identify the possession of new handbags, happiness and success. New handbags ~ happiness & success


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> Belated birthday/Christmas gift from hubby...Coach Rogue and envelope wallet
> View attachment 3921357


Lovely presents!   I especially like the pink wallet.  Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Glttglam

I used my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet from Christmas to New Year's Eve. Today I switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory. I plan on trying to use it for a while.


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> I used my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet from Christmas to New Year's Eve. Today I switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory. I plan on trying to use it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921630
> View attachment 3921631


They are both so pretty!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing last night out for dinner w/ my new red woc (chanel 18C “light red”)used as a clutch


Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Busy work day with my Prada Bauletto in Noir Saffiano and ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918175


Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Cheers to 2018...Happiest New Year everyone~may all your dreams come true!


Love your whole look! Happy 2018 to you too [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

GGGirl said:


> My Chanel Affinity Business Bag. Love it ! It’s light weight but holds quite a bit including my IPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921496


Beautiful!


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> While on holiday I only brought 2 of my bags with me - Prada black soft calf shoulder bag and LV Pochette Accessoires. (These are indicated with hearts below, in a recent family collage )
> 
> I do feel they're very practical for travelling but I'm bored with just 2 options  Looking forward to get back home and use more of my beauties
> 
> (In the meantime I keep looking at pictures of my other bags and wanting to use one of the other ones instead... I think I'm a little crazy  but I can admit to a bit of bag craziness on TPF )


Love your collection [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

eehlers said:


> Belated birthday/Christmas gift from hubby...Coach Rogue and envelope wallet
> View attachment 3921357


Belated Happy Birthday! Gorgeous gifts [emoji7] good job hubby [emoji1]


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> They are both so pretty!!


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't wait to use this when my sister and I go out this afternoon! Her expression is going to be priceless! I love messing with her. She was already shaking her head this morning when she watched me line up my top three handbag choices for today on the couch and ask each why they thought they should go with me today.


I love it!


----------



## tenKrat

My first bag of the year, Celine Micro Luggage in Ink


----------



## RuedeNesle

Starting off 2018 with my Dooney and Bourke Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel.
Happy New Year!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

tenKrat said:


> My first bag of the year, Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 3921867



Beautiful bag to start off the new year!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Starting off 2018 with my Dooney and Bourke Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel.
> Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3921877


Mmmm. . .   Both look delicious!


----------



## Scully Piper

The last few days...


Followed by Kate Spade license plate clutch for NY's Eve/Wedding anniversary dinner date with my husband...


And started 2018 with my Noe BB


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> What are the pros and cons? I've been idly debating whether I need a WOC myself and I'd like to hear why you're thinking aye or nay.



Happy New Year friend! For me the main pros are I can wear it shoulder, crossbody and clutch. I'm only 5'1 and most people my height think the strap is too long but I don't mind it. I simply double up the strap under the flap when I want it shorter. I don't have any clutch style purse in my collection so this would fill that void. Keep in mind to wear it clutch you have to tuck the straps in which takes away space inside. If you are extremely minimal, this could work for you. I did the test of my main essentials and they all fit, (this includes my iphone 6 plus but does not include my sunglasses.) 

I think the main con everyone mentions is the size. You simply cannot fit extras in and some people struggle to fit their key set and phone. It would be a complete deal breaker for me if those two items couldn't fit. Also, I find the snap closure a little annoying.

I don't have any other small bags in my collection but if I did I'm almost certain I'd let this go...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> Happy New Year friend! For me the main pros are I can wear it shoulder, crossbody and clutch. I'm only 5'1 and most people my height think the strap is too long but I don't mind it. I simply double up the strap under the flap when I want it shorter. I don't have any clutch style purse in my collection so this would fill that void. Keep in mind to wear it clutch you have to tuck the straps in which takes away space inside. If you are extremely minimal, this could work for you. I did the test of my main essentials and they all fit, (this includes my iphone 6 plus but does not include my sunglasses.)
> 
> I think the main con everyone mentions is the size. You simply cannot fit extras in and some people struggle to fit their key set and phone. It would be a complete deal breaker for me if those two items couldn't fit. Also, I find the snap closure a little annoying.
> 
> I don't have any other small bags in my collection but if I did I'm almost certain I'd let this go...



Thank you, my friend 

Yes, I had the same thoughts about pros and cons. I'm not really a minimalist person, but I do want to give the whole mini bag thing a go... But I think maybe a WOC is too mini! A Soho Disco and LV Pochette is probably about as mini as I can completely comfortably go


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Mmmm. . .   Both look delicious!


Thanks M!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Happy new year, dearest Kendie!





Molly0 said:


> Just beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!   Happy New Year to you K and to all on this thread.  Looking forward to seeing more lovely bags and mod shots.





Scully Piper said:


> Love your whole look! Happy 2018 to you too [emoji1]


Day 2 of 2018...everyone started the year off so beautifully yesterday w/ their bag pics!
Thanks kindly to ALL of you Dearest @Ludmilla HELLOOOOO! So fab “seeing”you, as it’s been a while (unless we are just in different threads)Hope all is truly wonderful w/ you!
Another collage queen you are @Scully Piper ...loved seeing that cause all your bags are Uniques!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> I used my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet from Christmas to New Year's Eve. Today I switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory. I plan on trying to use it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921630
> View attachment 3921631


Seriously LOVE both of these bags...that MK color is so up my alley & major WOW, breathtaking KS color


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Day 2 of 2018...everyone started the year off so beautifully yesterday w/ their bag pics!
> Thanks kindly to ALL of you Dearest @Ludmilla HELLOOOOO! So fab “seeing”you, as it’s been a while (unless we are just in different threads)Hope all is truly wonderful w/ you!
> Another collage queen you are @Scully Piper ...loved seeing that cause all your bags are Uniques!


Well, yes. Thank you. I am well enough.  Guess, we are on different threads/subforums these days... I am just a lurker on this one. Should post here more often.


----------



## ksuromax

enjoying my new babies


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Day 2 of 2018...everyone started the year off so beautifully yesterday w/ their bag pics!
> Thanks kindly to ALL of you Dearest @Ludmilla HELLOOOOO! So fab “seeing”you, as it’s been a while (unless we are just in different threads)Hope all is truly wonderful w/ you!
> Another collage queen you are @Scully Piper ...loved seeing that cause all your bags are Uniques!


Thank you [emoji1] I suck at posting on a timely basis...LOL!!!


----------



## daisychainz

Happy New Year to everyone. I hope you are all blessed with a wonderful year. 

I am carrying the Coach tea rose wristlet.


----------



## potomacng

Reissue size S


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you, my friend
> 
> Yes, I had the same thoughts about pros and cons. I'm not really a minimalist person, but I do want to give the whole mini bag thing a go... But I think maybe a WOC is too mini! A Soho Disco and LV Pochette is probably about as mini as I can completely comfortably go



@BagLadyT
I've been thinking about it and I had another idea. I think if/when I want to get a WOC sized bag, I may go for the LV Camera Bag. It's a bit bigger, but looks small enough to use as a clutch/small crossbody. And it looks dressy in Amarante. And it has a detachable gold chain. And it has adorable inserts.

I was so pleased with the idea that I thought I should share and perhaps enable others  Enable others because  I absolutely do not need another bag right now! 

I think @chicnfab has the LV Camera bag and lots of lovely Chanels  I know they are completely different bags, but which do you reach for more, relative to the WOC?


----------



## BagLadyT

This is an excellent idea! Have you been able to try these on yet? Does it fit your essentials? I love the inserts, added bonus.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> This is an excellent idea! Have you been able to try these on yet? Does it fit your essentials? I love the inserts, added bonus.


I'm glad I may have helpfully enabled, my friend; I must admit I'm feeling pretty clever right now because it seems like a great WOC alternative   The problem is I don't dare to go to the store and try it out in case I like it


----------



## Molly0

I threw everything in this KL bag today:


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> enjoying my new babies


Totally love this bag!  It’s so different.


----------



## chicnfab

Miss_Dawn said:


> @BagLadyT
> I've been thinking about it and I had another idea. I think if/when I want to get a WOC sized bag, I may go for the LV Camera Bag. It's a bit bigger, but looks small enough to use as a clutch/small crossbody. And it looks dressy in Amarante. And it has a detachable gold chain. And it has adorable inserts.
> 
> I was so pleased with the idea that I thought I should share and perhaps enable others  Enable others because  I absolutely do not need another bag right now!
> 
> I think @chicnfab has the LV Camera bag and lots of lovely Chanels  I know they are completely different bags, but which do you reach for more, relative to the WOC?


Hi lovely ladies! @BagLadyT @Miss_Dawn Yes I do have the Lv camera bag.. I’m not a small bag person and woc is not on my radar but still want to try the craze...when it first came out I asked my lovely sa to get it for me not thinking about the woc for replacement or anything it’s purely love at first sight... the camera pouch is absolutely stunning...the chain length is perfect on my frame imho...and fits quite a bit and the price is amazing! I used the inserts nonstop.. I love it coz it’s dressy but still be a little bit casual on some days! Highly recommended...inserting some pics...im 5’5 hth...have a great day


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Totally love this bag!  It’s so different.


thank you


----------



## TrixyG

Tory Burch Perry Tote


----------



## Miss_Dawn

chicnfab said:


> Hi lovely ladies! @BagLadyT @Miss_Dawn Yes I do have the Lv camera bag.. I’m not a small bag person and woc is not on my radar but still want to try the craze...when it first came out I asked my lovely sa to get it for me not thinking about the woc for replacement or anything it’s purely love at first sight... the camera pouch is absolutely stunning...the chain length is perfect on my frame imho...and fits quite a bit and the price is amazing! I used the inserts nonstop.. I love it coz it’s dressy but still be a little bit casual on some days! Highly recommended...inserting some pics...im 5’5 hth...have a great day


It looks fabulous on you  Thank you for the thoughtful response and lovely pictures. 

Do you have any "what fits inside" pictures?
This has crept up higher in my never-ending lust list thanks to @chicnfab 's glowing recommendation!  

It's a long shot, but I'll also ask: does anyone have this and the Chanel WOC to compare the two? Or even to compare with the Chanel mini square?

(Ps. I absolutely love this thread. Yesterday it was a support forum for women who miss their handbags on vacation. Today it is enabling a potential educated foray into the mini bag trend. Tomorrow, who knows what I'll gain or learn! )


----------



## chicnfab

Miss_Dawn said:


> It looks fabulous on you  Thank you for the thoughtful response and lovely pictures.
> 
> Do you have any "what fits inside" pictures?
> This has crept up higher in my never-ending lust list thanks to @chicnfab 's glowing recommendation!
> 
> It's a long shot, but I'll also ask: does anyone have this and the Chanel WOC to compare the two? Or even to compare with the Chanel mini square?
> 
> (Ps. I absolutely love this thread. Yesterday it was a support forum for women who miss their handbags on vacation. Today it is enabling a potential educated foray into the mini bag trend. Tomorrow, who knows what I'll gain or learn! )


No problem... we are sisters here in tpf.. glad I was able to help.. just inserted pics from my previous posts.. I just bought a square mini but I haven’t play with it yet..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

chicnfab said:


> No problem... we are sisters here in tpf.. glad I was able to help.. just inserted pics from my previous posts.. I just bought a square mini but I haven’t play with it yet..


Thank you 
It seems to have a really good mini bag capacity.
I'll be interested to know which one you reach for more, and in which contexts, once the 'honeymoon' phase for your new square mini subsides  please do tag me somewhere and let me know!


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'm glad I may have helpfully enabled, my friend; I must admit I'm feeling pretty clever right now because it seems like a great WOC alternative   The problem is I don't dare to go to the store and try it out in case I like it


----------



## BagLadyT

chicnfab said:


> Hi lovely ladies! @BagLadyT @Miss_Dawn Yes I do have the Lv camera bag.. I’m not a small bag person and woc is not on my radar but still want to try the craze...when it first came out I asked my lovely sa to get it for me not thinking about the woc for replacement or anything it’s purely love at first sight... the camera pouch is absolutely stunning...the chain length is perfect on my frame imho...and fits quite a bit and the price is amazing! I used the inserts nonstop.. I love it coz it’s dressy but still be a little bit casual on some days! Highly recommended...inserting some pics...im 5’5 hth...have a great day



Fabulous!! You're such a model!!!


----------



## luvlux64

With my everyday no-fuss bag - LV Neonoe . And my afternoon plans? High tea 
Thanks & have a great first week of the year, guys


----------



## chicnfab

BagLadyT said:


> Fabulous!! You're such a model!!!


... I’m blushing... thanks dear!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> It seems to have a really good mini bag capacity.
> I'll be interested to know which one you reach for more, and in which contexts, once the 'honeymoon' phase for your new square mini subsides  please do tag me somewhere and let me know!


Here you go my dear @Miss_Dawn.. Lv pouch is for my lippies and lotion and the other pouch for keys.. I used the Lv inserts.. one pic with sunnies but w/o the pouch..and forgot to mention that I have iPhone 8 that fits the lv camera pouch..hth.. have a great day dear!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

chicnfab said:


> Here you go my dear @Miss_Dawn.. Lv pouch is for my lippies and lotion and the other pouch for keys.. I used the Lv inserts.. one pic with sunnies but w/o the pouch..and forgot to mention that I have iPhone 8 that fits the lv camera pouch..hth.. have a great day dear!


That mini is gorgeous 
Thank you so much for showing what fits. That's extremely helpful. I'm suprised that the capacity actually looks similar to your LV Camera Bag pictures you shared earlier. Would you agree? 
(I thought the mini would fit a bit more because it's wider.)
You have gorgeous bags  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> Fabulous!! You're such a model!!!


Agree a million percent....dearest @chicnfab does the most AMAZING mods & should be walking the real runway/catwalk!


----------



## Kendie26

Debut outing w/ my MZ Wallace Crosby bag...super care-free & love the 3 straps they provide, plus their MZW pouch. The leather is ridiculously soft/amazing! Just took the what fits inside for 2 other gals in other threads who asked so thought I’d attach here as well


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my MZ Wallace Crosby bag...super care-free & love the 3 straps they provide, plus their MZW pouch. The leather is ridiculously soft/amazing! Just took the what fits inside for 2 other gals in other threads who asked so thought I’d attach here as well



Beautiful, Kendie!

Thank you for posting. I didn’t realize that MZ Wallace made leather bags; more bags to look at. [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, Kendie!
> 
> Thank you for posting. I didn’t realize that MZ Wallace made leather bags; more bags to look at. [emoji6]


Thanks Mimmy!! MZW does WAY more of their Bedford nylon collection (which are fabulous in their own right) vs. an all leather bag but this is my 3rd all leather bag from them & they are always great but this ones leather is extra special


----------



## TrixyG

Mulberry today


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Marrakech messenger


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Agree a million percent....dearest @chicnfab does the most AMAZING mods & should be walking the real runway/catwalk!


@Kendie26 you are such a beautiful lady with a big heart of positivity❤️❤️❤️ Ok ok when I was younger I used to be a model but not a super star or whatsoever I just did it to fulfill one of my dreams..  now I feel so shy that I uncovered myself


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my MZ Wallace Crosby bag...super care-free & love the 3 straps they provide, plus their MZW pouch. The leather is ridiculously soft/amazing! Just took the what fits inside for 2 other gals in other threads who asked so thought I’d attach here as well


That’s so puffy.. I just want to hug it


----------



## chicnfab

Miss_Dawn said:


> That mini is gorgeous
> Thank you so much for showing what fits. That's extremely helpful. I'm suprised that the capacity actually looks similar to your LV Camera Bag pictures you shared earlier. Would you agree?
> (I thought the mini would fit a bit more because it's wider.)
> You have gorgeous bags  Wear them in good health!


I know right.. now I’m confused which one holds more .. but definitely the mini holds more since it has a wider base.. have a great day dear!!!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> @Kendie26 you are such a beautiful lady with a big heart of positivity❤️❤️❤️ Ok ok when I was younger I used to be a model but not a super star or whatsoever I just did it to fulfill one of my dreams..  now I feel so shy that I uncovered myself


Why am i / we NOT surprised?!!! You are STUNNING & ALWAYS looking GORGEOUS....smile, pose, ensembles, posture, etc! How wonderful you fulfilled 1 of your dreams doing  it.....love hearing that! Bravo woman, Bravo!


----------



## Kendie26

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3923384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry today





ksuromax said:


> Gucci Marrakech messenger


WOW both of you!
@TrixyG - I loveMulberry brand but kind of wandered away for a bit...think this is 1 of their newer styles-? Your bag is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!! I would soooooo buy that one!
K dearest....digging this Gucci (Ive been eyeing Gucci a lot lately)& the color especially is fabulous along w/ that pretty scarf!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Why am i / we NOT surprised?!!! You are STUNNING & ALWAYS looking GORGEOUS....smile, pose, ensembles, posture, etc! How wonderful you fulfilled 1 of your dreams doing  it.....love hearing that! Bravo woman, Bravo!


Good thing an angel came to me and asked me if I want to be a model and be part of their agency if not I will not be able to fulfill it coz I don’t have the guts to go by myself and go auditioning.. sometimes it’s good to be in the mall ... have a lovely day my dearest @Kendie26 .. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Despite the rain, my Dooney Olivia agreed to run errands with me this afternoon. Picked up a sandwich on the way home.


----------



## fendifemale

Came home to a lovely suprise. A just because gift from babe.


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3923734
> 
> Came home to a lovely suprise. A just because gift from babe.


What a beautiful surprise! Dooney is my first love!
Enjoy!


----------



## Murphy47

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3923734
> 
> Came home to a lovely suprise. A just because gift from babe.



In the color of the year no less. Gorgeous.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my MZ Wallace Crosby bag...super care-free & love the 3 straps they provide, plus their MZW pouch. The leather is ridiculously soft/amazing! Just took the what fits inside for 2 other gals in other threads who asked so thought I’d attach here as well


Wow! Aside from having multiple strap options I love the contrasting edge/trim.


----------



## lenarmc

A bag from Milly. I like the classic shape with the touch of embellishment. Fits my style.


----------



## sakuramk

Is there anyone like this vertical bag?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Patiently waiting at the doctor's. 


My LV Mono Pochette Accessoires OM


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Wow! Aside from having multiple strap options I love the contrasting edge/trim.


Thanks sweet friend...that red piping is another “signature” feature on MZW bags! To me it’s very subtle but it definitely adds a very cool, unique vibe (which totally goes w/ YOUR fab personality!!)  !!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Debut outing w/ my MZ Wallace Crosby bag...super care-free & love the 3 straps they provide, plus their MZW pouch. The leather is ridiculously soft/amazing! Just took the what fits inside for 2 other gals in other threads who asked so thought I’d attach here as well



Beautiful bag, Girl! I love the chunky gun metal chain.


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful bag, Girl! I love the chunky gun metal chain.


Me too girl!! Thank you....all good w/ you in your lovely part of the world? Happiest 2018 to you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Me too girl!! Thank you....all good w/ you in your lovely part of the world? Happiest 2018 to you!



Happy new year to you too. Just starting to feel better. I'm getting too old to party like a rockstar on the new year's eve. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
May the new year bring you lots and lots of happiness and bags (hugs).


----------



## Pessie

My new Evelyne GM in noir  I'm now on the wagon and shopping my collection till 2019, as I bought 2 bags in December which is extravagant  this will be such a useful addition though, and at least I beat the price increase!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pessie said:


> My new Evelyne GM in noir  I'm now on the wagon and shopping my collection till 2019, as I bought 2 bags in December which is extravagant  this will be such a useful addition though, and at least I beat the price increase!
> 
> View attachment 3924091


Congratulations Pessie. She's a beauty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Despite whining about the price for such a little bag, LOL! my Louis Vuitton Lockme II BB was beyond a doubt my best purchase of 2015! I used this bag sooooo much last year and expect to do so again next year.  She's traveling with me today after a fun New Year's weekend celebration back in my hometown.


----------



## remainsilly

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 3923897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bag from Milly. I like the classic shape with the touch of embellishment. Fits my style.


Love how you paired with studded sunnies Great look!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe with Coach bag strap


----------



## Molly0

My old favourite today :


----------



## Pessie

Molly0 said:


> My old favourite today :
> View attachment 3924376


This bag is so beautiful


----------



## Molly0

Pessie said:


> This bag is so beautiful


Thank you!  
1995 was a very good year.


----------



## canthelpit

So this just arrive today, ( second my in a month....crazy xmas[emoji85]) it’s the Valentino large rockstud spike bag in Ivory, while I absolutely adore the buttery leather and the jewel like, glittery effect, and the ivory creamy white, I am worried about the durability of the bag....and that the large size would look too big on me, but otherwise I love this bag ! It’s so elegant yet edgy.


----------



## Pessie

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!
> 1995 was a very good year.


It must have been!  Vintage bags are just in a class of their own sometimes


----------



## Sparkletastic

I arrived home and swapped out bags. Now I'm in my Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver bijoux chain. (with my platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger)


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> I arrived home and swapped out bags. Now I'm in my Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic single flap with silver bijoux chain. (with my platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924465


Wowza!  What a beauty!


----------



## roundandround

She's with me for 3 days in a row.
Christmas decorations were taken down not long after taking this picture. Was so happy to see them when we arrived. Got some ideas how to decorate next christmas!

Ugh sorry, don't know what went wrong with the last picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I arrived home and swapped out bags. Now I'm in my Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver bijoux chain. (with my platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924465


Wow, this is stunning.  This might be my exact HG,


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying my Speedy B 30.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3924682


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying


----------



## lenarmc

remainsilly said:


> Love how you paired with studded sunnies Great look!


Thanks. I love those sunglasses.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I took out my blue Diorama for the first time in 2018


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Sasha


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> My new Evelyne GM in noir  I'm now on the wagon and shopping my collection till 2019, as I bought 2 bags in December which is extravagant  this will be such a useful addition though, and at least I beat the price increase!
> 
> View attachment 3924091


Yippee Yahoo dearest Pessie!! She was worth going “on the wagon” for! All my best to you in 2018


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> My old favourite today :
> View attachment 3924376


Soooooo, in addition to your sweetest red Coach, THIS is my fave of yours....she’s just SO DAMN precious!


----------



## Kendie26

Diorlvlover said:


> I took out my blue Diorama for the first time in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924755


Superb!! That color is fantastic! Wish you tons of fun this year w/ your new stunning Diorama


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe with Coach bag strap
> View attachment 3924310


Your mods always nail it tenKrat....you look AMAZING head to toe!! Totally love that jacket & boots too


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Yippee Yahoo dearest Pessie!! She was worth going “on the wagon” for! All my best to you in 2018


Thank you Kendie  been thinking about a black one for ages   I hope you're doing ok in the snow! ❄️


----------



## houseof999

Carried my Coach Lyla hologram to my teeth cleaning apt today. [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Busy work day - Max Mara Large Whitney Tote


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweet friend...that red piping is another “signature” feature on MZW bags! To me it’s very subtle but it definitely adds a very cool, unique vibe (which totally goes w/ YOUR fab personality!!)  !!


I agree! It does give it a cool vibe [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> I arrived home and swapped out bags. Now I'm in my Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver bijoux chain. (with my platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924465





Sparkletastic said:


> Despite whining about the price for such a little bag, LOL! my Louis Vuitton Lockme II BB was beyond a doubt my best purchase of 2015! I used this bag sooooo much last year and expect to do so again next year.  She's traveling with me today after a fun New Year's weekend celebration back in my hometown. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924201
> 
> View attachment 3924202





Molly0 said:


> My old favourite today :
> View attachment 3924376


Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

houseof999 said:


> Carried my Coach Lyla hologram to my teeth cleaning apt today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925418


I just love your whole look!!!


----------



## houseof999

Scully Piper said:


> I just love your whole look!!!


Aww thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling, for cycling:


----------



## Sparkletastic

I switched into my black shimmer patent Chanel jumbo single flap for a very casual dinner out. I love how the patent "pops" against black clothes.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I switched into my black shimmer patent Chanel jumbo single flap for a very casual dinner out. I love how the patent "pops" against black clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925816


Another stunner!!!!  This looks awesome with your outfit.   You are indeed the Queen of Jumbo Single Flaps .


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Another stunner!!!!  This looks awesome with your outfit.   You are indeed the Queen of Jumbo Single Flaps .


Awwww! Thanks. I really love single flaps. And, I promised myself I'd get mine out and about more this year.


----------



## Kendie26

Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


Lovely ensemble as always [emoji1]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


Gorgeous  Bag, outfit and you


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

My custom Le Cuir from Long
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Champ


----------



## Cookiefiend

KinkyCurlyMe said:


> My custom Le Cuir from Long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champ



That’s really cute!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s really cute!



Thank you ! I’m super obsessed hubby did a good job customizing it


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


Love the mulbs!  But, how do you fit anything in it? Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Gucci Marrakech


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


 this lil gal!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Lovely ensemble as always [emoji1]





Miss_Dawn said:


> Gorgeous  Bag, outfit and you





Sparkletastic said:


> Love the mulbs!  But, how do you fit anything in it? Lol!





ksuromax said:


> this lil gal!


Thanks so much ladies!! You are all sweethearts. Haha Sparkle, great question! It has 3 cc slots (so no wallet needed today)&all i needed this morning was my keycase,lip balm & tissues for this dang cold . My big iphone doesn’t fit but i carry it in pocket. This clearly would not be the bag for you girl!!If we had this next to 1 of your Jumbos, the mini Lily is probably 1/8 the size, or maybe smaller!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


My most fav bag of yours!  
“Hands Down”!


----------



## jade

This Sandro saddle bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .


----------



## Molly0

Slouchy Coach from 2013:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .


i love this one. the town is my favorite size, too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! You are all sweethearts. Haha Sparkle, great question! It has 3 cc slots (so no wallet needed today)&all i needed this morning was my keycase,lip balm & tissues for this dang cold . My big iphone doesn’t fit but i carry it in pocket. This clearly would not be the bag for you girl!!If we had this next to 1 of your Jumbos, the mini Lily is probably 1/8 the size, or maybe smaller!


Oh wow. I didn't know it had slots. That's great design for a mini. 

My minimum specs are that I have to be able to carry a lip gloss, card holder, iPhone and sunnies in my bag. It's usually the sunnies that make or break a small / mini bag for me. But I can't go anywhere without them. 


Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .


I neeeeeeed one of these in my life!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love this one. the town is my favorite size, too.



Thanks very much!   Btw, hope you are enjoying your stay in HI (so jealous ).


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I neeeeeeed one of these in my life!


Thanks kindly.  Zero regrets about buying this bag (can’t say the same about some of my bags, lol).


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> My most fav bag of yours!
> “Hands Down”!


Kind thanks dear Molly!! So you are a Mulberry fan perhaps (?)...loving your “slouchy” Coach bag ...that color!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .


 So happy you are sharing this beauty here my sweet sista friend!!! This might also be my fave of your Bals as well, but then i think of your amethyst & blue lavande & i get all confused again ...love them all as you have an awesome Bal family!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129


Looooooveeeeee this kendie 
That’s one of my absoloutely favourite mulberry colours/styles! I’m still on the hunt for mine 
I love your look today, beautifully put together


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Looooooveeeeee this kendie
> That’s one of my absoloutely favourite mulberry colours/styles! I’m still on the hunt for mine
> I love your look today, beautifully put together


Aw thank you March...you are always such a sweetie/doll! Best of luck finding one! I haven’t been following Mulberry too closely the last year but I really wish they would make mushroom metallic a standard/classic color.  If i ever see one for sale i will message you


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks dear Molly!! So you are a Mulberry fan perhaps (?)...loving your “slouchy” Coach bag ...that color!


Sadly, I have no Mulberry pieces but always  admire (from afar) especially your little one!  
Thanks, that taupe Coach color is known as “ Grey Birch”.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you March...you are always such a sweetie/doll! Best of luck finding one! I haven’t been following Mulberry too closely the last year but I really wish they would make mushroom metallic a standard/classic color.  If i ever see one for sale i will message you



Thankyou so much kendie your sooooo sweet


----------



## houseof999

First air travel for this Rogue! [emoji16]


----------



## LucyMadrid

New year, new bag


----------



## Monique1004

Iris Picotin out shopping with me.


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Sasha
Gotta love a bag you can wear three different ways!


----------



## Shelby33

Monique1004 said:


> Iris Picotin out shopping with me.
> View attachment 3927210


LOVE the color!!!


----------



## Chiichan

Been using my 2017 Christmas present from my mom since I got it. Mulberry Chiltern.


----------



## leechiyong

Out with my Coach Rogue 17 today:


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So happy you are sharing this beauty here my sweet sista friend!!! This might also be my fave of your Bals as well, but then i think of your amethyst & blue lavande & i get all confused again ...love them all as you have an awesome Bal family!


Thanks very much dearie.  I think I am declaring this my favorite bag (at the moment, lol).


----------



## Vanana

houseof999 said:


> Carried my Coach Lyla hologram to my teeth cleaning apt today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925418


Love everything here! Wish I know how to do mix of various brights so well like you did here!


----------



## houseof999

Vanana said:


> Love everything here! Wish I know how to do mix of various brights so well like you did here!


Lol.  It's not hard.. I got my inspiration from the scarf and went shopping in my closet. I love bright colors. [emoji16]


----------



## carterazo

Carried my Coach small turnlock Borough in scarlet? (I forget the name of the color. [emoji4] ) all weekend.


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> First air travel for this Rogue! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927063





leechiyong said:


> Out with my Coach Rogue 17 today:
> View attachment 3927353


I am totally in love w/ both of your Rogue bags & the color choices you both have!! Clearly there is something wrong w/ me for not having bought a  cool Rogue yet!!! Love both of your pics!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Today it's my first time wearing a backpack since high school. I am using it for convenience when I have my newborn baby with me...


----------



## roundandround

Sparkletastic said:


> I arrived home and swapped out bags. Now I'm in my Chanel gunmetal grey lamb classic jumbo single flap with silver bijoux chain. (with my platinum "The Hookup" purse hanger)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924465



Very pretty bag! I don't see this color very much and that makes her even more beautiful. 



Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Sasha
> View attachment 3925051



Look how beautifully made this bag is. Botkier is a very good understated brand.



Kendie26 said:


> Breakfast out & errands with hubby & mini Mulberry Lily ) mushroom metallic color) Happy Saturday everyone[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926129



Gorgeousness! Mushroom metallic looks so special.



Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .



Beautiful bag! I can understand why she is your favorite.



Monique1004 said:


> Iris Picotin out shopping with me.
> View attachment 3927210



A great bag for shopping and look at that striking color LOVE!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kicking of the new year at the office with one of my favorites.


----------



## christinemliu

Using a recent Ebay purchase: Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren Messenger in almond, with tassels taken off and modified with a strap from HawksandDoves. Love everybody's posts!!


----------



## sbp07

Does anyone know what brand is this handbag?


----------



## TrixyG

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## TrixyG

LV Pochette Accessoires today.


----------



## BlueCherry

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3928148
> 
> LV Pochette Accessoires today.



Love black and brown together and you've paired it so well


----------



## TrixyG

BigCherry said:


> Love black and brown together and you've paired it so well


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3928148
> 
> LV Pochette Accessoires today.


I like the look of the tassels on the PA


----------



## Monique1004

sbp07 said:


> Does anyone know what brand is this handbag?



Try posting on this thread. I’m always surprised how people find out what it is. 

Please help Identify this Handbag!https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Please-help-Identify-this-Handbag!.633033/


----------



## leechiyong

Mulberry mini trunk today:


----------



## gswpurse

Rebecca minkoff unlined tote today


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Angelica in black natural calf leather.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Carried my Coach Lyla hologram to my teeth cleaning apt today. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925418


It is so cute. I love it with your outfit.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> It is so cute. I love it with your outfit.


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in black natural calf leather.
> View attachment 3928830


This bag is slowly creeping on my wishlist. Gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is slowly creeping on my wishlist. Gorgeous!


Thanks!  And happy to enable!  I think  there are taupe and chocolate brown flat calf.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .


i would hug/squeeze her to death, if only i could reach her...  


leechiyong said:


> Mulberry mini trunk today:
> View attachment 3928312


little gem!! 


gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote today
> View attachment 3928780


one gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Mulberry mini trunk today:
> View attachment 3928312


 now THAT is just THE most precious mini I’ve seen lately...I want to sit it next to my Mulb mini Lily in mushroom metallic color....they’d be THE perfect couple!!! LOVE your mini


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Love your blue color sweater girlfriend & the arm candy stack looks fab w/ your pretty Bal!


----------



## Kendie26

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote today
> View attachment 3928780


This is my very fave style of RM...such an awesome & most useful tote & I love your color!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Home after the holidays and reunited with my bag family 
Gucci Soho Disco today


----------



## Zenerdiode

luvlux64 said:


> With my everyday no-fuss bag - LV Neonoe . And my afternoon plans? High tea
> Thanks & have a great first week of the year, guys
> View attachment 3922598



Neonoe and Laduree macaroons 



Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.  Have a great weekend everyone .



Gorgeous bag.



Molly0 said:


> Slouchy Coach from 2013:
> View attachment 3926609



Great slouchy and roamy bag.



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Another great Bal bag for you ksuromax


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Home after the holidays and reunited with my bag family
> Gucci Soho Disco today



Happy that you are home from your holiday break — and happy to see your beautiful Disco (such a lovely color combo).


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Home after the holidays and reunited with my bag family
> Gucci Soho Disco today



So classy, like you girlfriend!! Love this Soho with the black & white[emoji7][emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


Gosh, this one is so gorgeous.  Just the perfect grey.  And pretty top.


----------



## gswpurse

Kendie26 said:


> This is my very fave style of RM...such an awesome & most useful tote & I love your color!


Thanks! I bought this tote during the sale last year and was pleasantly surprised by its quality. I normally carry it when I'm bringing my little boy out. Super functional and carefree bag.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


Beautiful Kendie26!
& lovely capable hands!


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful surprise! Dooney is my first love!
> Enjoy!


Thank you! They have some beauties that I want to grab♡.



Murphy47 said:


> In the color of the year no less. Gorgeous.


Thanks! It is! He picked it out all on his own. I was shocked.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Mickie satchel in orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## msd_bags

Mulberry today.


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> Mulberry today.
> View attachment 3929920


Total swoon fest over this one....love this newer style & oxblood color is always special! GREAT look!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, this one is so gorgeous.  Just the perfect grey.  And pretty top.





Molly0 said:


> Beautiful Kendie26!
> & lovely capable hands!


Kindest thanks to you both! The pics of this bag never ever come out to what it truly looks like in person in terms of color but i figure she still deserves to be posted on occasion!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


you look amazing, my Friend!   



msd_bags said:


> Mulberry today.
> View attachment 3929920


this is one yummy bordeaux beauty!! just love how it looks against your soft pink top! well put together!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Aura today in my favorite bag color: beige (ok one of my two fav colors for a bag, the other being cognac)


----------



## LuckyBitch

msd_bags said:


> Mulberry today.
> View attachment 3929920


Beautiful bag, wonderful colour.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Heading out for drinks in a few minutes with my Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga calf hair booties.


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


Looooooove this kendie


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Heading out for drinks in a few minutes with my Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga calf hair booties.
> View attachment 3930607


Drooling here.   So gorgeous!


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


Beautiful bag. I like how you handle your bags on the pictures, so elegant as always 



Sparkletastic said:


> Heading out for drinks in a few minutes with my Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga calf hair booties.
> View attachment 3930607


Gorgeous pairing bag and booties


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Last 2 days... grey ( yes it may appear blue but it’s grey) Classic Flap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929660
> View attachment 3929661


I love it.
The question is: did you have a good hair day?


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Heading out for drinks in a few minutes with my Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga calf hair booties.
> View attachment 3930607


GIRL!!!! OMG give me those booties right now. Pretty please!! I know I can’t coax you to give me yet another 1 of your killer flaps but WHOA the boots!! You are on fire mama!!!


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Looooooove this kendie





roundandround said:


> Beautiful bag. I like how you handle your bags on the pictures, so elegant as always
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pairing bag and booties





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it.
> The question is: did you have a good hair day?


 Aw, thank you sweetest friends~adore all 3 of you!! Haha, MissDawn~no, my hair is always my #1 frustration & it’s never a good hair day (except when my stylist does it)


----------



## Kendie26

Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



(Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])


----------



## Iamminda

Such a gorgeous bag.  And what a pretty outfit!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])



Your girl thinks you and your box look beautiful, you’re on the button this year with your stunning bags and outfits [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Heading out for drinks in a few minutes with my Chanel single flap jumbo in ivory glazed calfskin with '08 bijoux chain and Balenciaga calf hair booties.
> View attachment 3930607



Obviously love the bag Sparkle but those boots are rocking this look  [emoji178]


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Your girl thinks you and your box look beautiful, you’re on the button this year with your stunning bags and outfits [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you darlin’....where O where is YOUR Box?!!!


----------



## tootsieroll918

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote today
> View attachment 3928780



I have this in a dark plum - it's a great tote!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])


Argh!!!!

This whole thing is soooo fantasticly awesome super gorgeous?!!?!!!!!! 

I love that CELINE box and then that top!!! I can’t even right now!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Legacy Duffle to brighten another grey day..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])


So pretty and classy!
It goes perfectly with your lovely outfit!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Drooling here.   So gorgeous!





roundandround said:


> Gorgeous pairing bag and booties





Kendie26 said:


> GIRL!!!! OMG give me those booties right now. Pretty please!! I know I can’t coax you to give me yet another 1 of your killer flaps but WHOA the boots!! You are on fire mama!!!





BigCherry said:


> Obviously love the bag Sparkle but those boots are rocking this look  [emoji178]


Thanks everyone!  It was a fun evening. I ended up dancing as they had live music. The booties are super comfy despite the heel. So no, I'm not giving them up.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])


i love your look, girl! you have so many great tops!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Effie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

First outing for my Prada Galleria in navy was yesterday 

I've been lusting after this classic bag for many years, but I wasn't sure about the colour. Then I saw this blue which looks Madagascar sapphire or Prussian blue in different lights, and I couldn't resist.

Added bonus is how pretty a bunch of new LV accessories which Mr Dawn surprised me with last month, also on their maiden outings, look inside it. It's the little things.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for my Prada Galleria in navy was yesterday
> 
> I've been lusting after this classic bag for many years, but I wasn't sure about the colour. Then I saw this blue which looks Madagascar sapphire or Prussian blue in different lights, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> Added bonus is how pretty a bunch of new LV accessories which Mr Dawn surprised me with last month, also on their maiden outings, look inside it. It's the little things.


Woot! So glad you posted this MissDawn! This style is indeed uber classic & totally LOVE the color! Totally see this fitting into your collection perfectly! That Mr. Dawn is a doll...congrats on all my dear friend!! No doubt, more lovely, perfect hair days ahead for you


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Argh!!!!
> 
> This whole thing is soooo fantasticly awesome super gorgeous?!!?!!!!!!
> 
> I love that CELINE box and then that top!!! I can’t even right now!!!!





carterazo said:


> So pretty and classy!
> It goes perfectly with your lovely outfit!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 HA~that is what i say w/ ALL your mods dearest @Vanana .....thanks kindly to both of you!! And love seeing your yellow Coach beauty @carterazo ...you’re our color queen!


----------



## MKB0925

I have been using my MK Large Jet Set tote in Dark Dune. I am in New England and our weather has been terrible so I need something to with stand it..[emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darlin’....where O where is YOUR Box?!!!



  mine is lurking somewhere warm, I need a big bag on Thursdays but let’s see what we can do for you tomorrow  [emoji8]


----------



## tenKrat

My 10 year old LV Epi Alma with Epi bandouliere strap.


----------



## TrixyG

My running bag ... beautiful day for a morning run at the lake!


----------



## TrixyG

tenKrat said:


> My 10 year old LV Epi Alma with Epi bandouliere strap.
> View attachment 3931376



Love this!  That strap ...


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for my Prada Galleria in navy was yesterday
> 
> I've been lusting after this classic bag for many years, but I wasn't sure about the colour. Then I saw this blue which looks Madagascar sapphire or Prussian blue in different lights, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> Added bonus is how pretty a bunch of new LV accessories which Mr Dawn surprised me with last month, also on their maiden outings, look inside it. It's the little things.


Gorgeous debut of this most lovely and super director bag .   And what a wonderful trio of DE SLGs.   With all these lovelies in tow, you are definitely ready for 2018.


----------



## Maracucha

Bought it time ago but today is its first day out♥️♥️


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> I have been using my MK Large Jet Set tote in Dark Dune. I am in New England and our weather has been terrible so I need something to with stand it..[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931274


This bag looks durable and beautiful!
Safe travels!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel purchased in 2011. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel purchased in 2011. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.
> 
> View attachment 3931554


   YOU are AWESOME...dying LOL over last comment!!! Hysterical as I always feel that way trying to snap a pic in public!! Love your red/crimson Dooney....love ALL your reds!!


----------



## jcnc

RuedeNesle said:


> Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel purchased in 2011. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.
> 
> View attachment 3931554



Beautiful! and the leather looks soo soft and supple.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> YOU are AWESOME...dying LOL over last comment!!! Hysterical as I always feel that way trying to snap a pic in public!! Love your red/crimson Dooney....love ALL your reds!!


 I start off with an attitude that I don't care who's watching, then 7 shots, and 3 re-stagings later I take a quick picture and decide it's best to finish my drink in my car. 
Thanks so much K! I really love my red bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jcnc said:


> Beautiful! and the leather looks soo soft and supple.


Thanks J!
You're right about the leather. And it does well in the rain we're having.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel purchased in 2011. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.
> 
> View attachment 3931554


Such a pretty red — and I love pebbled leather and outside pockets too.  Too funny about people staring (common folks, please just drink your  coffee and work on your laptop, lol)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! So glad you posted this MissDawn! This style is indeed uber classic & totally LOVE the color! Totally see this fitting into your collection perfectly! That Mr. Dawn is a doll...congrats on all my dear friend!! No doubt, more lovely, perfect hair days ahead for you



@Kendie26, thank you I love it and I'm glad you do too. 
I'm afraid this was one of my celebratory purchases... I was bad... 
But you know I only have good hair days with one bag 



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous debut of this most lovely and super director bag .   And what a wonderful trio of DE SLGs.   With all these lovelies in tow, you are definitely ready for 2018.



Between Ruby (my Chevron Boy) and Sapphire (this navy Galleria), I can totally take on 2018 
Thank you, sweetie


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty red — and I love pebbled leather and outside pockets too.  *Too funny about people staring (common folks, please just drink your  coffee and work on your laptop, lol)*


Thanks I! I love the leather and outside pockets.


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for my Prada Galleria in navy was yesterday [emoji813]
> 
> I've been lusting after this classic bag for many years, but I wasn't sure about the colour. Then I saw this blue which looks Madagascar sapphire or Prussian blue in different lights, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> Added bonus is how pretty a bunch of new LV accessories which Mr Dawn surprised me with last month, also on their maiden outings, look inside it. It's the little things.


Wow!!! Gorgeous classic indeed!
Mr. Dawn is such a sweetheart [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> Went closet divin' again. Pulled out my crimson Dooney Dillen II Pocket Satchel purchased in 2011. I wanted to take a better picture, but after several attempts people were starting to stare.[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3931554


Lovely bag! 
I feel the same when I take pics for posting and I'm trying to get a nice shot [emoji1]  I wanna say...


----------



## Scully Piper

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3931396
> 
> 
> My running bag [emoji3]... beautiful day for a morning run at the lake!


I love it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> Lovely bag!
> I feel the same when I take pics for posting and I'm trying to get a nice shot [emoji1]  I wanna say...
> View attachment 3931820



Thanks SP!


----------



## yellowbernie

Using my New LV Tuileries in Sesame Peche.  Just got her today and love her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. Love this little bag. Tonight I wore her with the optional shoulder strap.


----------



## tolliv

Still carrying this beauty.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. Love this little bag. Tonight I wore her with the optional shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3932027


I so much love this Miss  of yours!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day, Anthra 08


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. Love this little bag. Tonight I wore her with the optional shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3932027


I know I’ve had the privilege of seeing this beauty before but THIS pic -Whoa!! Totally captures her magnificence!


----------



## Pessie

This one since it arrived last week


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying these two:


----------



## Glttglam

I know it's winter but I got inspired to use my Michael Kors Callie Violet medium satchel. I saw a new spring bag pop up that looks similar.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> This one since it arrived last week
> 
> View attachment 3932300



I bought a black PM before Christmas. It's totally not my usual style but I have been carrying it almost every day since I got it!
So easy to use, love it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> I so much love this Miss  of yours!!!





Kendie26 said:


> I know I’ve had the privilege of seeing this beauty before but THIS pic -Whoa!! Totally captures her magnificence!


Thanks, ladies!!  She is so fun and easy to carry. Small but really functional. 


Pessie said:


> This one since it arrived last week
> 
> View attachment 3932300





Livia1 said:


> I bought a black PM before Christmas. It's totally not my usual style but I have been carrying it almost every day since I got it!
> So easy to use, love it!


@Pessie this saturated black looks so gorgeous!

And, @Livia1, I agree that this bags isn't my usual style either. But, I've been enjoying seeing it so much and everyone raves about how convenient it is, that I'm sooo tempted!!  I had thought about a richly saturated color. Now @Pessie's black is speaking to me. LOL!


----------



## Livia1

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks, ladies!!  She is so fun and easy to carry. Small but really functional.
> 
> @Pessie this saturated black looks so gorgeous!
> 
> And, @Livia1, I agree that this bags isn't my usual style either. But, I've been enjoying seeing it so much and everyone raves about how convenient it is, that I'm sooo tempted!!  I had thought about a richly saturated color. Now @Pessie's black is speaking to me. LOL!



I was eyeing the Evelyne in Gold, it's so delicious but I wanted this to be truly practical so I went with black and I'm so glad I did. I live in Scandinavia, it rains a lot here and I love that I don't have to worry about this at all. If it's raining, this is the bag I carry. Cross body and hands free to carry my umbrella


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> I was eyeing the Evelyne in Gold, it's so delicious but I wanted this to be truly practical so I went with black and I'm so glad I did. I live in Scandinavia, it rains a lot here and I love that I don't have to worry about this at all. If it's raining, this is the bag I carry. Cross body and hands free to carry my umbrella


Livia, I have a light blue one also, which is 3 years old now, and honestly there aren't any marks on it!  I think gold would be fine (rains a lot here too )


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Livia, I have a light blue one also, which is 3 years old now, and honestly there aren't any marks on it!  I think gold would be fine (rains a lot here too )



Oh, that makes me so happy to hear!
I have a red Bolide that I love but am honestly still babying a little bit. I should obviously just stop worrying


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks, ladies!!  She is so fun and easy to carry. Small but really functional.
> 
> @Pessie this saturated black looks so gorgeous!
> 
> And, @Livia1, I agree that this bags isn't my usual style either. But, I've been enjoying seeing it so much and everyone raves about how convenient it is, that I'm sooo tempted!!  I had thought about a richly saturated color. Now @Pessie's black is speaking to me. LOL!



Count me in among those who didn’t think the Evelyne was my style, but ended up loving the bag! I’m a big fan of this bag in a richly saturated jewel tones (I have one in Blue Sapphire), but the black is so chic!


----------



## aundria17

My new Coach Parker in all black 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly0

I’ve tried to change out of this Coach tote, but I just can’t do it.


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Selene Midi in denim pebbled 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tootsieroll918

Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday I felt like a little Dooney & Bourke


----------



## tootsieroll918

Ispired by:  gswpurse - i had to get my Rebecca Minkoff out on Thursday/Friday


----------



## myluvofbags

aundria17 said:


> My new Coach Parker in all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Love this! Didn't see an all black, glad they did it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

tootsieroll918 said:


> Ispired by:  gswpurse - i had to get my Rebecca Minkoff out on Thursday/Friday


I love all about it!! Perfection!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Using my Birkin in Boston today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Count me in among those who didn’t think the Evelyne was my style, but ended up loving the bag! I’m a big fan of this bag in a richly saturated jewel tones (I have one in Blue Sapphire), but the black is so chic!


Thanks for weighing in. This seems to be the surprise love bag. Now, I'm super tempted! 


aundria17 said:


> My new Coach Parker in all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Wait. What?! When did Coach get this lovely!?!?!


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for weighing in. This seems to be the surprise love bag. Now, I'm super tempted!
> Wait. What?! When did Coach get this lovely!?!?!


A few weeks ago. This color is not yet on the website but other colors are. This color is available through an SA or phone call. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyBitch

Molly0 said:


> I’ve tried to change out of this Coach tote, but I just can’t do it.
> View attachment 3932813


I can understand that, she's such a beauty.


----------



## Kendie26

LovingTheOrange said:


> Using my Birkin in Boston today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933036


 phenomenal pic of YOU & everything!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This little Kate Spade today. 

Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill Smooth Leather Crossbody Bag in Black/Sweetheart Pink.


----------



## Scully Piper

Ended the work week yesterday with my Burberry Haymarket.


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> My new Coach Parker in all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. Love this little bag. Tonight I wore her with the optional shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3932027


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

LovingTheOrange said:


> Using my Birkin in Boston today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933036



What a great shot of happiness!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

LovingTheOrange said:


> Using my Birkin in Boston today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933036



“She’s a bad mama mamma!”


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> This little Kate Spade today.
> 
> Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill Smooth Leather Crossbody Bag in Black/Sweetheart Pink.


I am loving the pink underside of the strap — just the perfect pop of color against the gorgeous black.   KS has the cutest things.


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> First outing for my Prada Galleria in navy was yesterday
> 
> I've been lusting after this classic bag for many years, but I wasn't sure about the colour. Then I saw this blue which looks Madagascar sapphire or Prussian blue in different lights, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> Added bonus is how pretty a bunch of new LV accessories which Mr Dawn surprised me with last month, also on their maiden outings, look inside it. It's the little things.



It IS the little things, especially when they come in little LV boxes!

What a lovely shade of blue! Enjoy!!


----------



## BagLadyT

tenKrat said:


> My 10 year old LV Epi Alma with Epi bandouliere strap.
> View attachment 3931376



Love this whole outfit!


----------



## Sculli

MCM Boston bag [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I am loving the pink underside of the strap — just the perfect pop of color against the gorgeous black.   KS has the cutest things.


Thank you dear @Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> It IS the little things, especially when they come in little LV boxes!
> 
> What a lovely shade of blue! Enjoy!!



My friend, are you making fun of me again?  

Yes, it's a perfect blue for work. Muted enough to be neutral and professional, but bright enough to be cheerful. I love it 

I think you may also need both a Sapphire and Ruby in your life


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> I start off with an attitude that I don't care who's watching, then 7 shots, and 3 re-stagings later I take a quick picture and decide it's best to finish my drink in my car.
> Thanks so much K! I really love my red bags!


RdN, I too love your red bags.
And @carterazo 's reds

I think I may need more red in my life...
Along with some more fuchsia 
And ballet pink
And aubergine 
And gold.

Uh oh... So many bags, so little remaining closet space


----------



## Scully Piper

Sculli said:


> MCM Boston bag [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3933517


Love that shade of green! Beautiful bag!
I just love MCM [emoji1]


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> My friend, are you making fun of me again?
> 
> Yes, it's a perfect blue for work. Muted enough to be neutral and professional, but bright enough to be cheerful. I love it
> 
> I think you may also need both a Sapphire and Ruby in your life



Me making fun? Why I’d never Dear!!  

The day I have a Sapphire and Ruby in my collection I’ll be a part of the elite Members Only Club!! You know, the one that you, Sparkle and Kendie started?! Right now my application is still pending as a newbie!!! I’ll get there someday and when I do please tell them I’d like my Members Only jacket in red size 6 petite!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miss Alligator on an outing, possibly to dinner tonight too.


----------



## denimcococabas

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Alligator on an outing, possibly to dinner tonight too.
> View attachment 3933621



And a little mink for good measure. Love it!


----------



## gswpurse

tootsieroll918 said:


> Ispired by:  gswpurse - i had to get my Rebecca Minkoff out on Thursday/Friday



I really like the gunmetal hardware!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> RdN, I too love your red bags.
> And @carterazo 's reds
> 
> I think I may need more red in my life...
> Along with some more fuchsia
> And ballet pink
> And aubergine
> And gold.
> 
> Uh oh... So many bags, so little remaining closet space


  I better stick to red for now. I don't think I can sneak any more clothes into my DD's closet.


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933979


That is one gorgeous red bag!!!  You have quite a few gorgeous red bags (so envious ).


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> That is one gorgeous red bag!!!  You have quite a few gorgeous red bags (so envious ).


Thank you!  It took me a really long time - years- to find the right red bags. They were worth the wait. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933979


 Sabrina is....  BEAUTIFUL! I  remember when you were looking for the perfect red bag, now you have a collection of perfect red bags!


----------



## jcnc

Miss_Dawn said:


> This little Kate Spade today.
> 
> Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill Smooth Leather Crossbody Bag in Black/Sweetheart Pink.


Love your bag! And your perfume collection.... WOW


----------



## leechiyong

Out to dinner with my Bulgari Serpenti:


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sculli said:


> MCM Boston bag [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> View attachment 3933517



Beautiful bag, love the colour.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

jcnc said:


> Love your bag! And your perfume collection.... WOW


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Sabrina is....  BEAUTIFUL! I  remember when you were looking for the perfect red bag, now you have a collection of perfect red bags! [emoji813]


Thanks RN! You know my struggles! [emoji1] [emoji5] [emoji56] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## roundandround

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. Love this little bag. Tonight I wore her with the optional shoulder strap.
> View attachment 3932027


I have a soft spot with this Miu Miu bag. I never have the chance to touch one but I bet it's so soft.



aundria17 said:


> My new Coach Parker in all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This bag is really beautiful!



Molly0 said:


> I’ve tried to change out of this Coach tote, but I just can’t do it.
> View attachment 3932813


I don't know if I commented on this particular bag of yours but I'm loving it everytime you posted a picture on here. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> This little Kate Spade today.
> 
> Kate Spade Avva Arbour Hill Smooth Leather Crossbody Bag in Black/Sweetheart Pink.



YAY that's a great looking easy to use bag! AND I love it when you made a picture with all the yummies at the back 



carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933979



Beautiful and of course RED


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])



Girl, sometimes I can't stop thinking of this bag because of you  Just beautiful!



leechiyong said:


> Out to dinner with my Bulgari Serpenti:
> View attachment 3934308



Another beautiful bag I want to see IRL lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


I love this picture! I'm over 60 and I still say mommy. (My mommy is 92!)


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this picture! I'm over 60 and I still say mommy. (My mommy is 92!)



Thank you! You get me then!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you! You get me then!!


I completely get you! 
(Btw, I'm the youngest and my mommy still introduces me as her "baby". )


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> I completely get you!
> (Btw, I'm the youngest and my mommy still introduces me as her "baby". )



Oh bless her!!! So sweet, my eyes are watering!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> Oh bless her!!! So sweet, my eyes are watering!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## luvlux64

Trying to stay warm in this winter weather . Happy Sunday! Carrying my everyday "snow proof" bag LV Neonoe


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Girl, sometimes I can't stop thinking of this bag because of you  Just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful bag I want to see IRL lol


Ha LOVE your emoji lineup there my sweetest!! Oh, well you must check out a Box someday (if you haven’t already) They are really cool ,chic bags that Celine does SO well.


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


   PICTURE OF THE YEAR!!!!! How precious is THIS?!! You must frame this pic & display it somewhere prominently in your home. I SO LOVE it!!! Gorgeous women!!​


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Trying to stay warm in this winter weather . Happy Sunday! Carrying my everyday "snow proof" bag LV Neonoe
> View attachment 3934688


Damn woman you always look so fabulously chic head to toe...& pardon if it’s rude to say but i love the closet organization!


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> PICTURE OF THE YEAR!!!!! How precious is THIS?!! You must frame this pic & display it somewhere prominently in your home. I SO LOVE it!!! Gorgeous women!!​



Thank you so much friend! I think I will blow it up and frame it, good idea! 

I feel very blessed that my mom and I have this relationship. We both have our own strong opinions and disagreements but she truly is my best friend. My father passed a few years ago and I made a promise to him that I would take care of her always. Not because I’m obligated to, but because it would be my privilege. My mom is EVERYTHING to me.  As I’m typing this I’m crying....wow, TPF really gets ya good!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Damn woman you always look so fabulously chic head to toe...& pardon if it’s rude to say but i love the closet organization!


Thanks Kendie  ! My loving DH is a DIY guy. I design & he makes it for me . It's Ikea .  I'm tired of having (to take out & back in ) all my stuff in a box, now they're nicely displayed, ready for use . It also limits me to buy the fashion "basics" only  due to space...



I get 2 & a half part of the 4 column closet & he gets 1 & a half 
(Not shown: top shelf for boots & boxes)


----------



## msd_bags

Saint Laurent tote in dark blue


----------



## Sparkletastic

leechiyong said:


> Out to dinner with my Bulgari Serpenti:
> View attachment 3934308


I neeeeed a Serpenti in my liiiiiife!  So gorgeous!


roundandround said:


> I have a soft spot with this Miu Miu bag. I never have the chance to touch one but I bet it's so soft.
> 
> 
> This bag is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> I don't know if I commented on this particular bag of yours but I'm loving it everytime you posted a picture on here.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY that's a great looking easy to use bag! AND I love it when you made a picture with all the yummies at the back
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and of course RED


Thanks!  The lamb plus the quilting makes it super soft and touchable.


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


What a beautiful picture! Your mom reminds me of my mom. [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel pale gold perforated lambskin Boy in New Medium.


----------



## pianolize

Wow, I'm so behind on this thread!!! Happy New Year Everyone!!! 
Some bags these past few days:


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> What a beautiful picture! Your mom reminds me of my mom. [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Thank you friend! Aww!!


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta Nero cervo loop


----------



## diane278

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks Kendie  ! My loving DH is a DIY guy. I design & he makes it for me . It's Ikea .  I'm tired of having (to take out & back in ) all my stuff in a box, now they're nicely displayed, ready for use . It also limits me to buy the fashion "basics" only  due to space...
> 
> View attachment 3934794
> 
> I get 2 & a half part of the 4 column closet & he gets 1 & a half
> (Not shown: top shelf for boots & boxes)



Could you post closet photos in the closet thread? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you so much friend! I think I will blow it up and frame it, good idea!
> 
> I feel very blessed that my mom and I have this relationship. We both have our own strong opinions and disagreements but she truly is my best friend. My father passed a few years ago and I made a promise to him that I would take care of her always. Not because I’m obligated to, but because it would be my privilege. My mom is EVERYTHING to me.  As I’m typing this I’m crying....wow, TPF really gets ya good!!!



I think you two should continue to post “twinning” photos. You’re both adorable!


----------



## BagLadyT

diane278 said:


> I think you two should continue to post “twinning” photos. You’re both adorable!



Thank you so much! Funny thing, during Christmas we both got each other the same coat in the same shade! I would have never thought I’d be dressing like my mom, but hey, lady got style!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


So cute  I hope you had a lovely Sunday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> I have a soft spot with this Miu Miu bag. I never have the chance to touch one but I bet it's so soft.
> 
> 
> This bag is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> I don't know if I commented on this particular bag of yours but I'm loving it everytime you posted a picture on here.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY that's a great looking easy to use bag! AND I love it when you made a picture with all the yummies at the back
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and of course RED



Thank you dear @roundandround
And no, I don't think I've bought any perfume for at least 3 weeks


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Miss Alligator on an outing, possibly to dinner tonight too.
> View attachment 3933621


tres chic!!! 


luvlux64 said:


> Thanks Kendie  ! My loving DH is a DIY guy. I design & he makes it for me . It's Ikea .  I'm tired of having (to take out & back in ) all my stuff in a box, now they're nicely displayed, ready for use . It also limits me to buy the fashion "basics" only  due to space...
> 
> View attachment 3934794
> 
> I get 2 & a half part of the 4 column closet & he gets 1 & a half
> (Not shown: top shelf for boots & boxes)


OMG!!! Those piggies!!! love 'em!!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo Loop


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo Loop


Love this colour!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo Loop


SO beautiful!!! That leather is dreamy. Is this color very close to Mulb oxblood?


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you so much friend! I think I will blow it up and frame it, good idea!
> 
> I feel very blessed that my mom and I have this relationship. We both have our own strong opinions and disagreements but she truly is my best friend. My father passed a few years ago and I made a promise to him that I would take care of her always. Not because I’m obligated to, but because it would be my privilege. My mom is EVERYTHING to me.  As I’m typing this I’m crying....wow, TPF really gets ya good!!!


What incredible, beautiful sentiment...thank you for sharing w/ us! You are WONDERFUL in every sense


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks Kendie  ! My loving DH is a DIY guy. I design & he makes it for me . It's Ikea .  I'm tired of having (to take out & back in ) all my stuff in a box, now they're nicely displayed, ready for use . It also limits me to buy the fashion "basics" only  due to space...
> 
> View attachment 3934794
> 
> I get 2 & a half part of the 4 column closet & he gets 1 & a half
> (Not shown: top shelf for boots & boxes)


This is just WAY TOO FABULOUS for words!!!! I’m a wee-bit jealous but very happy for you!!! Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> SO beautiful!!! That leather is dreamy. Is this color very close to Mulb oxblood?


yes, indeed, it is very close


----------



## luvlux64

diane278 said:


> Could you post closet photos in the closet thread? It’s gorgeous!


Thanks, to be honest, I can't find a Closet thread. I've wanted to share a before & after pics but don't know where....


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> What incredible, beautiful sentiment...thank you for sharing w/ us! You are WONDERFUL in every sense



Aww shucks, thank you friend!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> So cute  I hope you had a lovely Sunday



We sure did, thank you Miss Dawn!


----------



## diva7633

aundria17 said:


> My new Coach Parker in all black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


How is this bag?


----------



## BlueCherry

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you so much! Funny thing, during Christmas we both got each other the same coat in the same shade! I would have never thought I’d be dressing like my mom, but hey, lady got style!





This reminds me of the time my Mum and I picked up the same raincoat in slightly different styles. We got on a boat and my sister was opposite who snapped this pic in fits of giggles when she noticed our tops ...


----------



## pianolize

Today!  New-to-me MJ from Tradesy  Never carried before; I have NOTHING these colors!!! 




This weekend's tote bag I schlepped from Amsterdam forever ago:


----------



## pianolize

I forgot to insert my quotes!!  





BagLadyT said:


> Thank you so much! Funny thing, during Christmas we both got each other the same coat in the same shade! I would have never thought I’d be dressing like my mom, but hey, lady got style!


 that is SO SWEET!
And hilarious  Apple doesn't fall far...

That reminds me of when I was about 15, I went to a rummage sale and brought back a handful of things that my mother saw and was LIVID about... because she had JUST dropped them off the week before and was SOOOO proud of herself for 'letting go' of all this 'junk'!!!  of course I was MORTIFIED too...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

pianolize said:


> I forgot to insert my quotes!!   that is SO SWEET!
> And hilarious  Apple doesn't fall far...
> 
> That reminds me of when I was about 15, I went to a rummage sale and brought back a handful of things that my mother saw and was LIVID about... because she had JUST dropped them off the week before and was SOOOO proud of herself for 'letting go' of all this 'junk'!!!  of course I was MORTIFIED too...


Hilarious!! Your poor mum!


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> Today!  New-to-me MJ from Tradesy  Never carried before; I have NOTHING these colors!!!
> View attachment 3935313
> View attachment 3935312
> 
> 
> This weekend's tote bag I schlepped from Amsterdam forever ago:
> View attachment 3935314


This is actually an easy color to utilize. It goes really well with cream/ivory, cranberry / pink / plum / fuchsia, deep yellow, silver, gold, grey, black, white, lime, brown, taupe, animal print, 

It also can go with certain shades of red, blue and purple.


----------



## pianolize

Oh phew, I'm glad you think so BC today I'm wearing an eggplant tank under a greenish-bright turquoise thin pullover sweater! And fuchsia gloss- instead of my these-days-holiday red!  Was feeling iffy about it so I'm feeling better now, thanks to you!!! 

... and a cream snood- it's FREEZING!!!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BigCherry said:


> This reminds me of the time my Mum and I picked up the same raincoat in slightly different styles. We got on a boat and my sister was opposite who snapped this pic in fits of giggles when she noticed our tops ...
> 
> View attachment 3935286



This is so funny! [emoji23]  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo at Cracker Barrel...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Wishing all my US pocket friends (and others) a joyful and thoughtful observance of Martin Luther King Jr.'s Birthday today.


----------



## BagLadyT

pianolize said:


> I forgot to insert my quotes!!   that is SO SWEET!
> And hilarious  Apple doesn't fall far...
> 
> That reminds me of when I was about 15, I went to a rummage sale and brought back a handful of things that my mother saw and was LIVID about... because she had JUST dropped them off the week before and was SOOOO proud of herself for 'letting go' of all this 'junk'!!!  of course I was MORTIFIED too...



Stop!!!!  Best story ever!!!!! Wow, we really do become our moms!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

BigCherry said:


> This reminds me of the time my Mum and I picked up the same raincoat in slightly different styles. We got on a boat and my sister was opposite who snapped this pic in fits of giggles when she noticed our tops ...
> 
> View attachment 3935286



Love this!!! Twins!! Did your sister not get the memo?!!!


----------



## Yuki85

My bag for this week - LV Neonoe in Epi noir!! 

View attachment 3935408


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> This reminds me of the time my Mum and I picked up the same raincoat in slightly different styles. We got on a boat and my sister was opposite who snapped this pic in fits of giggles when she noticed our tops ...
> 
> View attachment 3935286


This so cute and funny! I love it!
:


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> I forgot to insert my quotes!!   that is SO SWEET!
> And hilarious  Apple doesn't fall far...
> 
> That reminds me of when I was about 15, I went to a rummage sale and brought back a handful of things that my mother saw and was LIVID about... because she had JUST dropped them off the week before and was SOOOO proud of herself for 'letting go' of all this 'junk'!!!  of course I was MORTIFIED too...


 Too funny!
I used to work for a bank where we had to wear uniforms. One required piece was an ugly (in almost every employee's opinion) logo blouse. One day I'm visiting my mom and she tells me about this great deal she got on a beautiful blouse from a man selling clothes in front of her job. She pulls the blouse out the closet and it's our "ugly" logo blouse!  She loved it a wore it a lot more than I ever wore mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Wishing all my US pocket friends (and others) a joyful and thoughtful observance of Martin Luther King Jr.'s Birthday today.
> View attachment 3935334


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## vixnkitten

I have been carrying my new pewter Nightingale satchel from Arayla since I received her last week.  I am totally in love with this bag and the brand!!! 




Not that I am enabling or anything but they are a new company - here is the website!   www.arayla.com


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> Too funny!
> I used to work for a bank where we had to wear uniforms. One required piece was an ugly (in almost every employee's opinion) logo blouse. One day I'm visiting my mom and she tells me about this great deal she got on a beautiful blouse from a man selling clothes in front of her job. She pulls the blouse out the closet and it's our "ugly" logo blouse!  She loved it a wore it a lot more than I ever wore mine!


 these are hilarious!!! Mothers!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tolliv

I forgot the name of this one too.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935547
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is such a cute bag.  Sorry to hear about your pulled muscle -- feel better soon.


----------



## Molly0

pianolize said:


> I forgot to insert my quotes!!   that is SO SWEET!
> And hilarious  Apple doesn't fall far...
> 
> That reminds me of when I was about 15, I went to a rummage sale and brought back a handful of things that my mother saw and was LIVID about... because she had JUST dropped them off the week before and was SOOOO proud of herself for 'letting go' of all this 'junk'!!!  of course I was MORTIFIED too...


Haha. My Mom did that too. Only she bought a top that SHE had donated herself!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo at Cracker Barrel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935333


Oh I just love your Jimmy Choo!  
One of my favs on here!  
I imagine it’s really handy and functional to use. ?


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute bag.  Sorry to hear about your pulled muscle -- feel better soon.


Thank you so much[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Oh I just love your Jimmy Choo!
> One of my favs on here!
> I imagine it’s really handy and functional to use. ?


Super handy and functional. I'm not a hobo gal. So, I've been surprised how much I love it.


----------



## Scully Piper

I thought I'd take a group pic before I put them away...these babies came out to play over this 3 day weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

luvlux64 said:


> Trying to stay warm in this winter weather [emoji2][emoji813]. Happy Sunday! Carrying my everyday "snow proof" bag LV Neonoe [emoji3][emoji813]
> View attachment 3934688


Wow!!! Love your whole look [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Glttglam said:


> Pulled a muscle in my back today on accident, so I thought I should switch to a lighter bag for a while just in case. So I will be carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935547
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Very cute! I hope your back is better soon.


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)


Love this post!!! Your mommy looks like a very cool and hip lady [emoji1]


----------



## Glttglam

Scully Piper said:


> Very cute! I hope your back is better soon.


Thank you so much [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday tote


----------



## msd_bags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday tote


Beautiful bag and outfit!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Scully Piper said:


> Love this post!!! Your mommy looks like a very cool and hip lady [emoji1]



Thank you so much friend!! She is something else for sure!


----------



## tenKrat

Scully Piper said:


> I thought I'd take a group pic before I put them away...these babies came out to play over this 3 day weekend [emoji1]
> View attachment 3935693


I love your Chinese take-out bag!


----------



## tenKrat

My bag this morning—-Coach Rogue 17 with Coach bag strap.  My first mini bag.


----------



## leechiyong

tenKrat said:


> My bag this morning—-Coach Rogue 17 with Coach bag strap.  My first mini bag.
> View attachment 3935905


Great choice for your first mini!  I love mine in melon.  The details are so amazing.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV Siena PM for a week or two... one of my favorites.


----------



## aundria17

diva7633 said:


> How is this bag?


I love it. It holds a lot due to the soft leather. It is not stiff like my Chanels. Overall great bag. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aundria17

My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leechiyong

LV Nano Pallas waiting for lunch:


----------



## jenjen1964

My Mark Jacobs Surplus backpack, it is snowy and yucky here


----------



## BlueCherry

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Love those RK bags


----------



## autumntoki

a little fun coffee break date with my moschino biker jacket bag [emoji477]️[emoji173]️[emoji965] [emoji39]


----------



## roundandround

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3934578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaid shirts and PMs with my BFF! Off to church then mommy and me time. (Yes, I said mommy and I’m over 30!)



Gorgeous ladies with beautiful bags!



Kendie26 said:


> *Ha LOVE your emoji lineup* there my sweetest!! Oh, well you must check out a Box someday (if you haven’t already) They are really cool ,chic bags that Celine does SO well.



My lady* @Kendie*, I can only lineup emojis because I don't have so many handbags  I already tried the Box but she's not for me although I love looking when someone's wearing it. It's a beautiful bag.



pianolize said:


> Today!  New-to-me MJ from Tradesy  Never carried before; I have NOTHING these colors!!!
> View attachment 3935313
> View attachment 3935312
> 
> This weekend's tote bag I schlepped from Amsterdam forever ago:
> View attachment 3935314


Love your weekend tote, those doggies


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This screams V day. Soooo super cute!  I love RK bags!!


----------



## Lolitta67

My Dooney and Bourke Medium Florentine Satchel in Red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3936489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Bourke Medium Florentine Satchel in Red.


I said it in the Dooney Forum and I'll say it here...Your bag is BEAUTIFUL! I love looking at her! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


She's so pretty all dressed up. I'm so glad you pulled her out. I love your bag!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

autumntoki said:


> a little fun coffee break date with my moschino biker jacket bag [emoji477]️[emoji173]️[emoji965] [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3936215


So fun! And what a gorgeous red!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Coach Juliette in magenta gathered leather. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BagLadyT

roundandround said:


> Gorgeous ladies with beautiful bags!
> 
> 
> 
> My lady* @Kendie*, I can only lineup emojis because I don't have so many handbags  I already tried the Box but she's not for me although I love looking when someone's wearing it. It's a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Love your weekend tote, those doggies



Thank you darling!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3936489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Bourke Medium Florentine Satchel in Red.


I love these bags!


----------



## meowmix318

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Great color 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## minoxa33

Mulberry Clemmie clutch in black suede with soft gold hw


----------



## Miss_Dawn

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lovely colours  very Valentine's appropriate!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My new Prada Galleria is craving mini muffins this morning. Don't worry, she'll be healthy... I'll only allow her to eat one


----------



## LuckyBitch

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3936489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Bourke Medium Florentine Satchel in Red.


Beautiful bag in a great colour.


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


EXQUISITE!!!!! Totally drooling over this entire pic....bag color, shape, twilly...just FABULOUS!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new Prada Galleria is craving mini muffins this morning. Don't worry, she'll be healthy... I'll only allow her to eat one


No doubt your pretty new Prada is loving her new life w/ her wonderful owner


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new Prada Galleria is craving mini muffins this morning. Don't worry, she'll be healthy... I'll only allow her to eat one


She's a beauty! Enjoy her and whatever mini muffins she saves you!


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s Mini Jewelry Cube today along with some neon to get me going:


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new Prada Galleria is craving mini muffins this morning. Don't worry, she'll be healthy... I'll only allow her to eat one


Yummy, yummy — your beautiful Prada and the mini muffins (I want a mini muffin or two ).


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> My new Prada Galleria is craving mini muffins this morning. Don't worry, she'll be healthy... I'll only allow her to eat one


are you adopting only bags? or i have a chance???  LOOOVE the mufins!!!
P.S. and Pradas


----------



## pianolize

aundria17 said:


> My Reed Krakoff all dressed up for Valentine's season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936034
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm still just MARVELING at what a gorgeous combination of everything this is!!! So beautiful & elegant!!! 



leechiyong said:


> Tod’s Mini Jewelry Cube today along with some neon to get me going:
> View attachment 3937069


I.SO.LOVE. your bag collection, @leechiyong !!! Wish I were your little sis so I could raid your bag closet!!!


----------



## tenKrat

leechiyong said:


> Great choice for your first mini!  I love mine in melon.  The details are so amazing.


Yes, I love the details on the mini Rogue.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s Mini Jewelry Cube today along with some neon to get me going:
> View attachment 3937069


Love Tod’s, love this color & style....major gorgeousness


----------



## aundria17

Feeling that Valentine's mojo....marc Jacobs 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## carterazo

Coach (small) Kelsey in violet

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> No doubt your pretty new Prada is loving her new life w/ her wonderful owner



 Thank you!
If only I had RdN (the bag whisperer) talents, I could ask Sapphire (my bag's name) whether she is enjoying life with me. But I don't have those talents so I can only tell you that I'm enjoying life with her! 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty! Enjoy her and whatever mini muffins she saves you!



She wanted to eat them all!
But I rescued the mini muffins (and ate one myself). They're only two bite fulls each, so in the January health drive, Mr Dawn and I decided to only eat one each... 
4 left... Will be eaten gradually... unless Sapphire the Prada bag gets to them first 



Iamminda said:


> Yummy, yummy — your beautiful Prada and the mini muffins (I want a mini muffin or two ).



Come join me! Kendie can bring cake pops and I'll provide mini muffins. It will be a bag and muffin party 

@Iamminda So far, Sapphire is proving perfectly lovely as a new-not-sure-what-I'm-doing-but-wow-I'm-a-Director-and-this-suits-my-image () work bag, but she has no magical properties... I think I'll need to carry my HG for a good hair day soon 



ksuromax said:


> are you adopting only bags? or i have a chance???  LOOOVE the mufins!!!
> P.S. and Pradas



I'll adopt you, my friend!!
Hmmmm. You seem to like the muffins better than Sapphire. That either means that the muffins are too good, or that Sapphire isn't interesting enough


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> I'll adopt you, my friend!!
> Hmmmm. You seem to like the muffins better than Sapphire. That either means that the muffins are too good, or that Sapphire isn't interesting enough


no, it's a strategy and cheeky plan  i am starting slowly in order to sneak in, and theeen ...


----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> I.SO.LOVE. your bag collection, @leechiyong !!! Wish I were your little sis so I could raid your bag closet!!!


Thank you!  And I totally wouldn't mind.  I'd be so happy for them to be getting more use without me actually having to give any up.  I mean, other than stashed in a fellow purse lover's closet for long-term borrowing.  I just have so many and they need more attention.

She says as she's waiting on two more.


----------



## TrixyG

Speedy this week.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> *If only I had RdN (the bag whisperer) talents,* I could ask Sapphire (my bag's name) whether she is enjoying life with me. But I don't have those talents so I can only tell you that I'm enjoying life with her!
> 
> She wanted to eat them all!
> But I rescued the mini muffins (and ate one myself). They're only two bite fulls each, so in the January health drive, Mr Dawn and I decided to only eat one each...
> 4 left... Will be eaten gradually... unless Sapphire the Prada bag gets to them first


 My sister calls me the purse whisperer! She started calling me that after I stood at her closet door (where I store some of my handbags when I'm in the city) and said "There's an unhappy bag in this closet because she hasn't been out in the sunshine for a while."   Dillen and I (Dillen is the red Dooney Dillen leather satchel I'm currently carrying) looked at your picture and we feel Sapphire is truly enjoying life with you!


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  And I totally wouldn't mind.  I'd be so happy for them to be getting more use without me actually having to give any up.  I mean, other than stashed in a fellow purse lover's closet for long-term borrowing.  I just have so many and they need more attention.
> 
> She says as she's waiting on two more.


----------



## Kendie26

Taking Mom out for lunch now w/ 1 of my favorites ( Chanel chevron reissue 226)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Mom out for lunch now w/ 1 of my favorites ( Chanel chevron reissue 226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938025


Reissues are at their best when in Chevron! So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Mom out for lunch now w/ 1 of my favorites ( Chanel chevron reissue 226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938025



Oh wow, sensory overload here in a good way — love the chevron reissue (swoon), pretty top, gorgeous jacket and yeah for your beautiful new brooch (looks perfect there).  Hope you had a wonderful lunch with your Mom.


----------



## pianolize




----------



## Shelby33

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3938402


Lucky Brand


----------



## Scully Piper

Lolitta67 said:


> View attachment 3936489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dooney and Bourke Medium Florentine Satchel in Red.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## christinemliu

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3938402


Oh, do I spy a Liebeskind?!


----------



## pianolize

christinemliu said:


> Oh, do I spy a Liebeskind?!


I loooove (ha!) Liebeskind!!! But this one's a Kooba...


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Mom out for lunch now w/ 1 of my favorites ( Chanel chevron reissue 226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938025


This is my favorite of your Chanel's [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Coach turnlock embossed textured leather Borough in chalk


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard and nappa leather


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Reissues are at their best when in Chevron! So pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, sensory overload here in a good way — love the chevron reissue (swoon), pretty top, gorgeous jacket and yeah for your beautiful new brooch (looks perfect there).  Hope you had a wonderful lunch with your Mom.





carterazo said:


> This is my favorite of your Chanel's [emoji7]


Kind thanks & appreciation ladies! She is also a top fave of mine...& @carterazo you are rocking 1 of my favorites of yours today...LOVE that Borough


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard and nappa leather
> View attachment 3939078


Whoa that is 1 beautiful bag (& dress, shoes too!)LOVE the lizard accent detailing. Spectacular!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard and nappa leather
> View attachment 3939078


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard and nappa leather
> View attachment 3939078


Cute bag and outfit (especially adore those shoes).


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Taking Mom out for lunch now w/ 1 of my favorites ( Chanel chevron reissue 226)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938025



Kendie, I can’t...puh-lease let me walk through your closet to play dress up!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Friday!  Peet's first, now grocery shopping.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> Coach turnlock embossed textured leather Borough in chalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938828



I just noticed your signature quote!!!


----------



## pianolize

Today: getting over my Tradesy drama (she sent me a damaged, scuffed, DIRTY 'like new, worn once'  MJ bag (WOW...) :


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> I just noticed your signature quote!!![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
 I wrote it the year before I went on the worst shopping spree of my life. I didn't recognize myself! I have since come to my senses and have cut back dramatically. Looking to cut back even more. How come I don't delete it. I need the reminder.[emoji41] [emoji56] [emoji12]


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday!  Peet's first, now grocery shopping.  Have a great weekend!
> View attachment 3939316



What a glorious red!!!  So beautiful in the sunlight.  I have not had Peet’s in a long time (since there are so few of them around compared to SB at every corner/Target/supermarket).  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

pianolize said:


> Today: getting over my Tradesy drama (she sent me a damaged, scuffed, DIRTY 'like new, worn once'  MJ bag (WOW...) :
> View attachment 3939367


Oh No, bag drama is so frustrating.  I like the one you are carrying.


----------



## Aoifs

Today's day bag. Currently choosing which bag will accompany me on date night!


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> I wrote it the year before I went on the worst shopping spree of my life. I didn't recognize myself! I have since come to my senses and have cut back dramatically. Looking to cut back even more. How come I don't delete it. I need the reminder.[emoji41] [emoji56] [emoji12]



The emojis alone make me lol!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a glorious red!!!  So beautiful in the sunlight.  I have not had Peet’s in a long time (since there are so few of them around compared to SB at every corner/Target/supermarket).  Enjoy your weekend.


Hi I!
Thanks! I love looking at her in the sunlight.  Yeah, Peet's are few and far between around me also, but on nice mornings like today it's worth the trip.

Thanks! I'll enjoy my weekend! I'm staying in Oakland again this weekend. It's nice to be with the grandkids when we can hangout and I don't have to help them with homework, or remind them about school night bedtime, or making sure they have their uniforms out for the next day. But my friends live in the city and I have to admit I miss my "Adult time", especially my Saturday night Margarita with the ladies, which I need after being with three grandchildren all week! 

I hope you enjoy your weekend too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Small trifold bag


----------



## christinemliu

pianolize said:


> I loooove (ha!) Liebeskind!!! But this one's a Kooba...[emoji2]


Ah!! I have one of each brand so I am a kindred spirit, though I called this one wrong. Leather looks luscious! I have a Kooba Jonnie, actually, I think it's in my avatar haha.


----------



## BagLadyT

First time taking my Fendi Small By the Way out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Me likey!


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> Oh No, bag drama is so frustrating.  I like the one you are carrying.


 aw, thx @Iamminda ! I hate drama. Would've totally been NOT an issue if she would have just owned up to the condition!!! Crazy. I have NO IDEA what she was thinking. I even sent her pics and she denies it!!! TRYING to let it go... It's just that in principle, it's not right.  I just can't stand that.



christinemliu said:


> Ah!! I have one of each brand so I am a kindred spirit, though I called this one wrong. Leather looks luscious! I have a Kooba Jonnie, actually, I think it's in my avatar haha.


 ooh! I looove Koobas too! I actually haven't carried my favorite black studded one very often, for whatever reason. It's too 'perfect'!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Village triple zip satchel in British tan from forever ago.


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> First time taking my Fendi Small By the Way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939536
> View attachment 3939538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey!


Beautiful bag! Always wanted 1 of these babies. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3939466
> 
> 
> Small trifold bag


 Surely you know girlfriend, I’m your #1 fan on this spectacular bag!! WOOOHOOOOO & in your fave color!! Too awesome for words!


----------



## Kendie26

Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize 
Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Surely you know girlfriend, I’m your #1 fan on this spectacular bag!! WOOOHOOOOO & in your fave color!! Too awesome for words!



Thank you Kendie, and you were my inspiration (or is that financial downfall [emoji23]) in buying it, it looks a totally different colour in every pic but always blue [emoji170]

I haven’t seen your equally gorgeous trifold lately...


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF



Such a sweet shade of red and in the perfect size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ivdw

My new Rogue by Coach in saddle. Love it!


----------



## christinemliu

HawksandDoves rustic tote:


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful bag! Always wanted 1 of these babies. Gorgeous pics!



Thank you my purse guru!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> I wrote it the year before I went on the worst shopping spree of my life. I didn't recognize myself! I have since come to my senses and have cut back dramatically. Looking to cut back even more. How come I don't delete it. I need the reminder.[emoji41] [emoji56] [emoji12]



It is my all time favorite...I noticed it when I first joined TPF and laugh every time I see it.  Best one ever!!!!!!  PLease do not delete it.  It brightens my day and reminds me as well


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


Hi K! 
You know I love seeing all the reds! And I love yours! Someone posted "somewhere" about  dressing her bag up for the Valentine's [season?]. I got excited at the thought of seeing a lot more red bags around February 14th!


----------



## Livia1

Champagne and my Chanel Jumbo


----------



## Selenet

With my Fendi Flower backpack today


----------



## LuckyBitch

ivdw said:


> My new Rogue by Coach in saddle. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940034
> View attachment 3940035


Beautiful bag, gorgeous colour.


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


 I LOOOOVE your Chanel red!!! Looooove!!! Especially all the saturated hues!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> You know I love seeing all the reds! And I love yours! Someone posted "somewhere" about  dressing her bag up for the Valentine's [season?]. I got excited at the thought of seeing a lot more red bags around February 14th!


 me too-I LOVE the hearts-charm, who makes that?! It's perfect!!!

Today: never-carried Coach satchel in Yankee Floral today!!! It was funny, bc at store I happened by it (after deciding on simmering else completely, a Rogue satchel); picked it up and went on and on about what a cute bag it was, walking around w it forever. It's so not 'me', but I loved it SO much I had to bring it home with me!!!  There was another woman there who asked for one after I bought this one, and we were all laughing!  

Then I'd forgotten about it until a few days ago when I had dinner w my friend, who pulled out her wallet in this style!


----------



## Molly0

Fuschia tote (to brighten up January)


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It is my all time favorite...I noticed it when I first joined TPF and laugh every time I see it.  Best one ever!!!!!!  PLease do not delete it.  It brightens my day and reminds me as well



[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] thanks! 



BagLadyT said:


> The emojis alone make me lol!!!!



TPF used to have the best emojis! It's a bummer that they removed most of them when they upgraded the website.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Fuschia tote (to brighten up January)
> View attachment 3940313


This color makes me so happy & i just want to kiss it!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> I LOOOOVE your Chanel red!!! Looooove!!! Especially all the saturated hues!
> 
> me too-I LOVE the hearts-charm, who makes that?! It's perfect!!!
> 
> Today: never-carried Coach satchel in Yankee Floral today!!! It was funny, bc at store I happened by it (after deciding on simmering else completely, a Rogue satchel); picked it up and went on and on about what a cute bag it was, walking around w it forever. It's so not 'me', but I loved it SO much I had to bring it home with me!!!  There was another woman there who asked for one after I bought this one, and we were all laughing!  [emoji38]
> 
> Then I'd forgotten about it until a few days ago when I had dinner w my friend, who pulled out her wallet in this style!
> 
> View attachment 3940311


This pattern is so fun! [emoji7] 





Molly0 said:


> Fuschia tote (to brighten up January)
> View attachment 3940313


What a gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Champagne and my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3940236


You always post THE most exquisite pics...love your taste....hope all is wonderful in your world Livia!


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> You always post THE most exquisite pics...love your taste....hope all is wonderful in your world Livia!




You are too sweet 
All is well, thank you, though a bit too much work these past couple of months. Champagne helps 
Hope you are well, dear!


----------



## themeanreds

And I couldn’t resist and got another vintage Dior, little clutch/makeup bag. Too cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> I LOOOOVE your Chanel red!!! Looooove!!! Especially all the saturated hues!
> 
> me too-I LOVE the hearts-charm, who makes that?! It's perfect!!!
> 
> Today: never-carried Coach satchel in Yankee Floral today!!! It was funny, bc at store I happened by it (after deciding on simmering else completely, a Rogue satchel); picked it up and went on and on about what a cute bag it was, walking around w it forever. It's so not 'me', but I loved it SO much I had to bring it home with me!!!  There was another woman there who asked for one after I bought this one, and we were all laughing!
> 
> Then I'd forgotten about it until a few days ago when I had dinner w my friend, who pulled out her wallet in this style!
> 
> View attachment 3940311


You bag is so cute! I bought a floral credit card case on impulse at the Coach Outlet early last year. Now you're making me want to get it out my drawer and carry it. I love heart charms too. I think Juicy Couture has a couple. Ebay is also a good place to check for charms.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I love these bags!!
I love anything baby blue @BigCherry, I love the shape of the Fendi @BagLadyT and I am sure that @Kendie26 is having a fantastic hair day with her red flap 



BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3939466
> 
> 
> Small trifold bag





BagLadyT said:


> First time taking my Fendi Small By the Way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939536
> View attachment 3939538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey!





Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


----------



## BlueCherry

Thank you @Miss_Dawn 

If you love the Fendi BTW and you love baby blue then this one is for you [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3940635
> 
> 
> Thank you @Miss_Dawn
> 
> If you love the Fendi BTW and you love baby blue then this one is for you [emoji4]


I forgot about this one.
It's so gorgeous, my friend


----------



## BagLadyT

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3940635
> 
> 
> Thank you @Miss_Dawn
> 
> If you love the Fendi BTW and you love baby blue then this one is for you [emoji4]



Love the baby blue, super cute!


----------



## BlueCherry

BagLadyT said:


> Love the baby blue, super cute!



Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I forgot about this one.
> It's so gorgeous, my friend



Thank you  it only comes out in spring and summer sadly


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> You bag is so cute! I bought a floral credit card case on impulse at the Coach Outlet early last year. Now you're making me want to get it out my drawer and carry it. I love heart charms too. I think Juicy Couture has a couple. Ebay is also a good place to check for charms.


 thanks for the suggestion- I'm always stalking EB for something- this, however, hasn't occurred to me...
The pattern is just so fun to look at!


carterazo said:


> This pattern is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color!


 Thanks- that's exactly why I couldn't stop looking at it!


----------



## Maracucha

MY gucci medium red soho with chain.
Sorry for the bathroom pic but it was right before heading out


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


Yummmy!!! But Kenzie I'm holding you and this bag responsible for me owning two red jumbo flaps. I saw this beauty  and had to have one in lamb.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.
> View attachment 3940900



This is a stunning bag!  In addition to the “Like” button, I wish there is like a 5 star rating option that I can give as well


----------



## Kendie26

Maracucha said:


> MY gucci medium red soho with chain.
> Sorry for the bathroom pic but it was right before heading out


You look phenomenal.....LOVE everything you have on!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Such a sweet shade of red and in the perfect size [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





BagLadyT said:


> Thank you my purse guru!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> You know I love seeing all the reds! And I love yours! Someone posted "somewhere" about  dressing her bag up for the Valentine's [season?]. I got excited at the thought of seeing a lot more red bags around February 14th!





pianolize said:


> I LOOOOVE your Chanel red!!! Looooove!!! Especially all the saturated hues!
> 
> me too-I LOVE the hearts-charm, who makes that?! It's perfect!!!
> 
> Today: never-carried Coach satchel in Yankee Floral today!!! It was funny, bc at store I happened by it (after deciding on simmering else completely, a Rogue satchel); picked it up and went on and on about what a cute bag it was, walking around w it forever. It's so not 'me', but I loved it SO much I had to bring it home with me!!!  There was another woman there who asked for one after I bought this one, and we were all laughing!
> 
> Then I'd forgotten about it until a few days ago when I had dinner w my friend, who pulled out her wallet in this style!
> 
> View attachment 3940311





BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3940635
> 
> 
> Thank you @Miss_Dawn
> 
> If you love the Fendi BTW and you love baby blue then this one is for you [emoji4]





Sparkletastic said:


> Yummmy!!! But Kenzie I'm holding you and this bag responsible for me owning two red jumbo flaps. I saw this beauty  and had to have one in lamb.


Sorry for the big multi-quote post...tried yesterday but had troubles! Thanks kindly to  ALL of you sweet, fun handbag mavens! Dang, I can’t find @Miss_Dawn listed -no great hair day for me girlYou will have to teach me how to make that happen. WHY on earth am i not remembering @BigCherry baby blue Fendi? First, @BagLadyT made me jealous w/ her black one & now YOU?! And finally, @Sparkletastic -but you know you needed another redAnd there you go again KILLING me w/ your pearly grey CF...prettiest chanel EVER


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My smallest and newest acquisition ( bought yesterday) is enjoying a cup of coffee at home this morning.

Introducing my Diorever with a detachable crossbody chain, in taurillon leather with SHW. It fits a lot for a clutch/WOC style: my Rosalie LV purse, tissue pack, anti bac, Clinique lippie, Chanel compact and iPhone. All a comfortable fit, without straining the sides.

We're thinking of heading out, but the snow has started to fall and a lazy Sunday in front of the fire is starting to sound like a better option. Decisions, decisions 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for the big multi-quote post...tried yesterday but had troubles! Thanks kindly to  ALL of you sweet, fun handbag mavens! Dang, I can’t find @Miss_Dawn listed -no great hair day for me girlYou will have to teach me how to make that happen. WHY on earth am i not remembering @BigCherry baby blue Fendi? First, @BagLadyT made me jealous w/ her black one & now YOU?! And finally, @Sparkletastic -but you know you needed another redAnd there you go again KILLING me w/ your pearly grey CF...prettiest chanel EVER



Kendie @Sparkletastic and @BagLadyT made me really jealous by posting their Fendi BTW bags even though I have the same 

I got mine in 2014 and ashamed to say that more recent purchases edged them to the back of the queue. That’s why I have stopped buying, seeing these beauties courtesy of the lovely people here makes me fall back in love with what I have, reminds me of why I bought them and makes me use them. 

The baby blue has had maybe 3 summer outings, which may explain why you missed it, but I plan to make up for it this year


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> My smallest and newest acquisition ( bought yesterday) is enjoying a cup of coffee at home this morning.
> 
> Introducing my Diorever with a detachable crossbody chain, in taurillon leather with SHW. It fits a lot for a clutch/WOC style: my Rosalie LV purse, tissue pack, anti bac, Clinique lippie, Chanel compact and iPhone. All a comfortable fit, without straining the sides.
> 
> We're thinking of heading out, but the snow has started to fall and a lazy Sunday in front of the fire is starting to sound like a better option. Decisions, decisions
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone



I know I mentioned this on your collection thread but once again big congrats - fantastic choice and I really hope it works for you 

PS. I’m in Surrey and I have no snow??? A lazy day in front of the fire (playing with and admiring, or indeed photographing your Diorever woc) sounds perfectly decadent. Don’t forget the ice cream and the cakes


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My smallest and newest acquisition ( bought yesterday) is enjoying a cup of coffee at home this morning.
> 
> Introducing my Diorever with a detachable crossbody chain, in taurillon leather with SHW. It fits a lot for a clutch/WOC style: my Rosalie LV purse, tissue pack, anti bac, Clinique lippie, Chanel compact and iPhone. All a comfortable fit, without straining the sides.
> 
> We're thinking of heading out, but the snow has started to fall and a lazy Sunday in front of the fire is starting to sound like a better option. Decisions, decisions
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


AWESOME choice sweetie!! I remember when you were considering WOC style...love this one! Between you, @BigCherry & @Sparkletastic (& many other Dior lovers out there) I’m feeling like i really need to move Dior to top of list if/when i decide to buy something (which shouldn’t be for a long while)Congrats woman!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for the big multi-quote post...tried yesterday but had troubles! Thanks kindly to  ALL of you sweet, fun handbag mavens! Dang, I can’t find @Miss_Dawn listed -no great hair day for me girlYou will have to teach me how to make that happen. WHY on earth am i not remembering @BigCherry baby blue Fendi? First, @BagLadyT made me jealous w/ her black one & now YOU?! And finally, @Sparkletastic -but you know you needed another redAnd there you go again KILLING me w/ your pearly grey CF...prettiest chanel EVER



Jealous of me?!!! Yaaaay!!!! Does that mean I’m in the elite Members Only Club?!! (Please order my jacket in red size 6P.) 

And what’s this about Sparkle and red? I was asleep did I miss a new bag??


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.
> View attachment 3940900



Holy moly!! This one takes the cake!!!


----------



## aundria17

Updated my fairly old small marc Jacobs stam with  a guitar strap from one of his newer bags


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry for the big multi-quote post...tried yesterday but had troubles! Thanks kindly to  ALL of you sweet, fun handbag mavens! Dang, I can’t find @Miss_Dawn listed -no great hair day for me girlYou will have to teach me how to make that happen. WHY on earth am i not remembering @BigCherry baby blue Fendi? First, @BagLadyT made me jealous w/ her black one & now YOU?! And finally, @Sparkletastic -but you know you needed another redAnd there you go again KILLING me w/ your pearly grey CF...prettiest chanel EVER


Kendie, you don't wiggle away that easily. I did not need 2 red jumbos. One needs to go. But, I have pretty bag paralysis. Totally blaming you. I'm the innocent victim hypnotized by your red lambie!



BigCherry said:


> Kendie @Sparkletastic and @BagLadyT made me really jealous by posting their Fendi BTW bags even though I have the same
> 
> I got mine in 2014 and ashamed to say that more recent purchases edged them to the back of the queue. That’s why I have stopped buying, seeing these beauties courtesy of the lovely people here makes me fall back in love with what I have, reminds me of why I bought them and makes me use them.
> 
> The baby blue has had maybe 3 summer outings, which may explain why you missed it, but I plan to make up for it this year


So, I'm not the only one who gets bag envy when I see a bag posted that I have but sorta forgot.   These BTW's are great bags. So user friendly.


Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME choice sweetie!! I remember when you were considering WOC style...love this one! Between you, @BigCherry & @Sparkletastic (& many other Dior lovers out there) I’m feeling like i really need to move Dior to top of list if/when i decide to buy something (which shouldn’t be for a long while)Congrats woman!!


Yes!  You must. The quality is to die for. But either buy preloved or sit out for a little while though. The current designer is cuckoo and the bags are suffering greatly.


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo Raven Hobo at Cracker Barrel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935333


Cool bag! And I loooove Cracker Barrel’s. Always leave with a shopping bag of goodies from their store


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Cool bag! And I loooove Cracker Barrel’s. Always leave with a shopping bag of goodies from their store


Thanks!  And aren't their stores a retail spider trap! Lol!  I have to buy a bunch of snacks I don't need!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  And aren't their stores a retail spider trap! Lol!  I have to buy a bunch of snacks I don't need!


Yes! Chicken and rice, and then I get loads of butter beer, bacon jerky? And snacks snacks!!! They know what they’re doing there! Great.... now I crave it and I was just there last week for brunch


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> You look phenomenal.....LOVE everything you have on!!



Thank you my dear Kendie26 ♥️♥️


----------



## MKB0925

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.
> View attachment 3940900



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Molly0

aundria17 said:


> Updated my fairly old small marc Jacobs stam with  a guitar strap from one of his newer bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941066


Love this!
I too have added another strap to an “older girl” for a different look.  Older “Sonia Rykiel” bucket bag with a Rebecca Minkoff “Mac” strap today.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.
> View attachment 3940900


The Best !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Dang, I can’t find @Miss_Dawn listed -no great hair day for me girlYou will have to teach me how to make that happen.



Step 1. Decide on your HG bag

Step 2. Spend months thinking about your HG bag. But it's like marinating: the longer you leave it (within reason!) the better the results will be. A year or so thinking about your HG is perfectly acceptable. 

Step 3. Buy your HG bag

Step 4. Feel fantastic

Step 5. Every time you carry your HG bag, you will feel fab, walk taller and have a great hair day 

You're welcome, my sweet


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi all I am venturing out from the cozy little Coach forum  lol. I found one of my HG vintage Coach bags this fall, chunky little made in NYC Shoulder purse with a kisslock purse built in. She is a very dark navy that could pass for black. I just finished refurbishing and she is fabulous! My tablet is meh for pictures (bag is darker irl) but easier for posting than my phone (which needs to be replaced). 



Okay, into the bedroom for a much needed tidying up so I can start an inventory of my stuff so I can see everything I have. And begin using what I totally forgot I had or Let. It. Go. Peace Out.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> I know I mentioned this on your collection thread but once again big congrats - fantastic choice and I really hope it works for you
> 
> PS. I’m in Surrey and I have no snow??? A lazy day in front of the fire (playing with and admiring, or indeed photographing your Diorever woc) sounds perfectly decadent. Don’t forget the ice cream and the cakes



It snowed for an hour, settled as a light powder, changed its mind, and started raining! So much for a walk in the park, so we went to the cinema instead  thank you so much for the compliments, my dear friend.



Kendie26 said:


> AWESOME choice sweetie!! I remember when you were considering WOC style...love this one! Between you, @BigCherry & @Sparkletastic (& many other Dior lovers out there) I’m feeling like i really need to move Dior to top of list if/when i decide to buy something (which shouldn’t be for a long while)Congrats woman!!



I can't believe I succumbed to a WOC. I don't know how usable it will prove to be, but I can think of quite a few situations where I could have used it if I'd had it in the past few months, including as a smaller bag within a larger handbag for work and evening functions, and of course the ever elusive 'perfect weekend bag'. So I'm going to give it a go 

What you need, Kendie, is a Diorama. I nearly bought one when I was choosing Ruby (my Chanel chevron Boy) in October. But then I succumbed to Ruby. The Diorama is a more ladylike version of the Boy and given that you already own everything else ( ) you need a Diorama  (I say 'need' but we both know that isn't in a dictionary definition ) sending hugs


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My smallest and newest acquisition ( bought yesterday) is enjoying a cup of coffee at home this morning.
> 
> Introducing my Diorever with a detachable crossbody chain, in taurillon leather with SHW. It fits a lot for a clutch/WOC style: my Rosalie LV purse, tissue pack, anti bac, Clinique lippie, Chanel compact and iPhone. All a comfortable fit, without straining the sides.
> 
> We're thinking of heading out, but the snow has started to fall and a lazy Sunday in front of the fire is starting to sound like a better option. Decisions, decisions
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone


So glad you are enjoying this new cutie.  And I love your cute coffee station (your home is so cute — just like you ).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So glad you are enjoying this new cutie.  And I love your cute coffee station (your home is so cute — just like you ).


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all I am venturing out from the cozy little Coach forum  lol. I found one of my HG vintage Coach bags this fall, chunky little made in NYC Shoulder purse with a kisslock purse built in. She is a very dark navy that could pass for black. I just finished refurbishing and she is fabulous! My tablet is meh for pictures (bag is darker irl) but easier for posting than my phone (which needs to be replaced).
> View attachment 3941370
> View attachment 3941371
> 
> Okay, into the bedroom for a much needed tidying up so I can start an inventory of my stuff so I can see everything I have. And begin using what I totally forgot I had or Let. It. Go. Peace Out.


So glad you ventured out from “cozy Coach forum!”...Totally ADORE this bag...such quality & the perfect smaller bag


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Kendie, you don't wiggle away that easily. I did not need 2 red jumbos. One needs to go. But, I have pretty bag paralysis. Totally blaming you. I'm the innocent victim hypnotized by your red lambie!
> 
> So, I'm not the only one who gets bag envy when I see a bag posted that I have but sorta forgot.   These BTW's are great bags. So user friendly.
> Yes!  You must. The quality is to die for. But either buy preloved or sit out for a little while though. The current designer is cuckoo and the bags are suffering greatly.


Haha well if/when I “cave” & buy a grey lamb CF I’ll be saying the exact same back to you my friend!! Cracking up on “pretty bag paralysis”.... & also laughing @ you & Vanana Cracker Barrel posts....we used to have sooooo many work breakfast meetings there & omg the store!


----------



## luvlux64

With my Chanel mini for this beautiful winter weather


----------



## Kendie26

I’m totally messing up this post somehow but thanks girlie.  I’ve long considered Dior &. I know why you recommend Diorama...they are awesome. I made a commitment to myself when I got my special Boy that he would remain special always & I wouldn’t buy another boy or anything that resembled him . Probably sounds weird but that’s my final answer!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Step 1. Decide on your HG bag
> 
> 
> What you need, Kendie, is a Diorama. I nearly bought one when I was choosing Ruby (my Chanel chevron Boy) in October. But then I succumbed to Ruby. The Diorama is a more ladylike version of the Boy and given that you already own everything else ( ) you need a Diorama  (I say 'need' but we both know that isn't in a dictionary definition ) sending hugs


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> With my Chanel mini for this beautiful winter weather
> View attachment 3941629



You look great! But then I would say that because I had an identical outfit on yesterday but my boots were a dark tan. I love winter whites and light colours this time of year 

And of course the mini is stunning [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sparkletastic

MKB0925 said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thank you!  She is really a great neutral. 





Molly0 said:


> The Best !


Thank you!!





Miss_Dawn said:


> It snowed for an hour, settled as a light powder, changed its mind, and started raining! So much for a walk in the park, so we went to the cinema instead  thank you so much for the compliments, my dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I succumbed to a WOC. I don't know how usable it will prove to be, but I can think of quite a few situations where I could have used it if I'd had it in the past few months, including as a smaller bag within a larger handbag for work and evening functions, and of course the ever elusive 'perfect weekend bag'. So I'm going to give it a go
> 
> What you need, Kendie, is a Diorama. I nearly bought one when I was choosing Ruby (my Chanel chevron Boy) in October. But then I succumbed to Ruby. The Diorama is a more ladylike version of the Boy and given that you already own everything else ( ) you need a Diorama  (I say 'need' but we both know that isn't in a dictionary definition ) sending hugs


Yes, @Kendie26 needs a Diorama. And @Sparkletastic needs another one.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> I’m totally messing up this post somehow but thanks girlie.  I’ve long considered Dior &. I know why you recommend Diorama...they are awesome. I made a commitment to myself when I got my special Boy that he would remain special always & I wouldn’t buy another boy or anything that resembled him . Probably sounds weird but that’s my final answer!


Whay insane madness is this?!  Art thou bewitched?   

You love the Boy and no other similar flaps may be bought??  I'm dying...seriously dying.  If that became a law, I'd have to move to another country!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Whay insane madness is this?!  Art thou bewitched?
> 
> You love the Boy and no other similar flaps may be bought??  I'm dying...seriously dying.  If that became a law, I'd have to move to another country!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all I am venturing out from the cozy little Coach forum  lol. I found one of my HG vintage Coach bags this fall, chunky little made in NYC Shoulder purse with a kisslock purse built in. She is a very dark navy that could pass for black. I just finished refurbishing and she is fabulous! My tablet is meh for pictures (bag is darker irl) but easier for posting than my phone (which needs to be replaced).
> View attachment 3941370
> View attachment 3941371
> 
> Okay, into the bedroom for a much needed tidying up so I can start an inventory of my stuff so I can see everything I have. And begin using what I totally forgot I had or Let. It. Go. Peace Out.



You've inspired me to get this oldie but a goodie out! I love vintage Coach. Here's mine. Pretty beat up but still love her!


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> You look great! But then I would say that because I had an identical outfit on yesterday but my boots were a dark tan. I love winter whites and light colours this time of year
> 
> And of course the mini is stunning [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Thanks fashion twinsies! Yes, the weather is finally milder . But was really afraid of wearing my suede boots on the wet grounds with snow melting . It’s a nice anti depressant outfit, when all the people around me (in church) are wearing all dark colours. Love it


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks fashion twinsies! Yes, the weather is finally milder . But was really afraid of wearing my suede boots on the wet grounds with snow melting . It’s a nice anti depressant outfit, when all the people around me (in church) are wearing all dark colours. Love it



OMG yes suede boots and snow/rain is a worry 

It’s lovely you dress up for church. My Mum is old school and always dresses up and I follow her lead  and we sit at the front


----------



## Lake Effect

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3941686
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to get this oldie but a goodie out! I love vintage Coach. Here's mine. Pretty beat up but still love her!


Looks good to me


----------



## Bunikaria

Out with my Balenciaga Velo today to do some errands[emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Treesje Bryant clutch in cherry  (camera is not reading the color right - it is a lot more pink.)


----------



## Scully Piper

Went out for a banana split with my Betsey Johnson book bag


----------



## ksuromax

I am so behind... Liking all your beauties posted, Ladies!  
here's what i have along today - BV hobo in Canard


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> I am so behind... Liking all your beauties posted, Ladies!
> here's what i have along today - BV hobo in Canard



Love the pop of colour in the scarf that matches the vibrant bag. I’ve been going mad with Burberry scarves lately and feel I need one in every colour. Being good and not buying bags just leads to an accessories binge


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Went out for a banana split with my Betsey Johnson book bag
> View attachment 3941914


Always adore your most fun pics & bags & this is no exception. Holy smackers on that banana split!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Whay insane madness is this?!  Art thou bewitched?
> 
> You love the Boy and no other similar flaps may be bought??  I'm dying...seriously dying.  If that became a law, I'd have to move to another country!!!


Haha, yes I guess i am bewitched then! It may indeed sound crazy but my Boy is uber special to me (limited edition pleated Metiers collection)& I just do not want to “repeat” anything that resembles it....i don’t feel the need. I’m super content w/ that 1 special bag & want “him” to remain special. Yes i know I’m weird!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Scully Piper said:


> Went out for a banana split with my Betsey Johnson book bag
> View attachment 3941914


I believe you when you say there's a bag in that pic somewhere, but all I see is ice-cream


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Treesje Bryant clutch in cherry  (camera is not reading the color right - it is a lot more pink.)
> View attachment 3941838


I need this beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> I am so behind... Liking all your beauties posted, Ladies! [emoji813]
> here's what i have along today - BV hobo in Canard


Love how your scarf perfectly goes with your bag[emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach Juliette in magenta gathered leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936608
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Love, love, love this one[emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Love, love, love this one[emoji7]


Thanks! 





Scully Piper said:


> I need this beauty [emoji7]


Maybe you can find it on ebay?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Yeah!  I have the box.  I have not worn her as I need to coordinate with my outfit.  I look forward to seeing more.

QUOTE="Kendie26, post: 31955018, member: 504187"]Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3930686

(Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pessie

Oops wrong thread


----------



## myluvofbags

My PM for today


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> I'm finding that as well.  I had to go shopping for an emergency replacement coat today (broken zip  and I need a warm waterproof, dog proof, coat for walking the dog) buttttt.....whilst out and about in the middle of all that temptation, I also bought boots (not strictly needed) and more gloves (definitely not needed) in the sales....and I'm contemplating on a scarf too.  Staying strong on the bag front though



Oh yes that reminds me I need a new warm coat  I was trying to make do until the freezing cold weather ended but no sign yet ...

I love boots too and gloves, it’s this rotten English weather that gets us all tempted. But the good news is that we are still getting our kicks in addition to staying on the bag wagon


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> Oh yes that reminds me I need a new warm coat  I was trying to make do until the freezing cold weather ended but no sign yet ...
> 
> I love boots too and gloves, it’s this rotten English weather that gets us all tempted. But the good news is that we are still getting our kicks in addition to staying on the bag wagon


Hehe, I thought I was in the shopping your own thread, I'm sorry for the confusion, but your post struck a chord with me!  Too much shopping goes to the head evidently


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> Hehe, I thought I was in the shopping your own thread, I'm sorry for the confusion, but your post struck a chord with me!  Too much shopping goes to the head evidently



No worries @Pessie, I often go off on a tangent but you can still post your own collection here as we all love bag candy...


----------



## leechiyong

MCM X-mini Milla joining me today.  Haven’t brought her out in awhile, but she’s really well-made.


----------



## Kendie26

lovieluvslux said:


> Yeah!  I have the box.  I have not worn her as I need to coordinate with my outfit.  I look forward to seeing more.
> 
> QUOTE="Kendie26, post: 31955018, member: 504187"]Been way too long since my Celine Box for out on the town[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930686
> 
> (Dedicated to my girl @BigCherry[emoji8])


[/QUOTE]
What color is your Box? I’m sure it’s gorgeous...would love to see pics!!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> MCM X-mini Milla joining me today.  Haven’t brought her out in awhile, but she’s really well-made.
> View attachment 3942433


  THAT bag is STUPENDOUS!!!!! OMG that color & you are right, the milla collection is SO well made.


----------



## daisychainz

myluvofbags said:


> My PM for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942415


Oh how precious with the bow! I love that, and your bag's color.


----------



## aundria17

My new Senreve


----------



## sophiebed

Wearing my trusty Loewe puzzle bag today


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> My new Senreve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942460
> View attachment 3942461
> View attachment 3942463


How do you like it?


----------



## aundria17

carterazo said:


> How do you like it?


Just got it today and so far I'm finding i love it more than I thought I would. I also ordered the Senreve mini maestra in pink, which arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Venessa84

It must have been the day drinking why I forgot to post this yesterday. 

Valentino + Mimosas = A Happy Sunday


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> Just got it today and so far I'm finding i love it more than I thought I would. I also ordered the Senreve mini maestra in pink, which arrives tomorrow.


[emoji106] 
Hope you can give a detailed review for both sometime.


----------



## aundria17

carterazo said:


> [emoji106]
> Hope you can give a detailed review for both sometime.


I will. And I will add pics of the maestra bag when it arrives


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> I will. And I will add pics of the maestra bag when it arrives


Awesome!  [emoji255]


----------



## sonaturallyme

At the orthodontist with my kids and speedy b25! I've been carrying her quite a bit lately. Partially bc I don't feel like changing bags and partially bc I love her so much!


----------



## Monique1004

aundria17 said:


> My new Senreve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942460
> View attachment 3942461
> View attachment 3942463



This is one of the new bags took my interest. I think the design is very interesting.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813]Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF


I really need to come "clean" your bag closet...LOL!!! This is a lovely shade of red!


----------



## Scully Piper

BagLadyT said:


> Kendie, I can’t...puh-lease let me walk through your closet to play dress up!!!!!!


Me too [emoji1]


----------



## myluvofbags

daisychainz said:


> Oh how precious with the bow! I love that, and your bag's color.


Thank you.


----------



## Scully Piper

autumntoki said:


> a little fun coffee break date with my moschino biker jacket bag [emoji477]️[emoji173]️[emoji965] [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3936215


This bag is killing me [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

leechiyong said:


> MCM X-mini Milla joining me today.  Haven’t brought her out in awhile, but she’s really well-made.
> View attachment 3942433


Great color! Milla is on my wish list. I think it's one of MCM's best bags!


----------



## Scully Piper

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I believe you when you say there's a bag in that pic somewhere, but all I see is ice-cream  [emoji38]


LOL!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Always adore [emoji813]your most fun pics & bags & this is no exception. Holy smackers on that banana split!


Thanks [emoji1] and that banana split was calorie free...NOT! LOL!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> Updated my fairly old small marc Jacobs stam with  a guitar strap from one of his newer bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941066


Great idea!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for today was my Chanel m/l grey pearlized lambskin classic flap with rhw.
> View attachment 3940900


WOW[emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

Today it’s my YSL Muse.


----------



## Chiichan

aundria17 said:


> My new Senreve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942460
> View attachment 3942461
> View attachment 3942463



What an interesting design! The inside kinda reminds me of the Chloe Faye with all its compartments. [emoji173]️


----------



## tootsieroll918

Still winter here, which means I can still use  my "winter" bags  Kate Spade today


----------



## tenKrat

My Michael Kors bag, circa 2005-2006, if I remember correctly. Anyway, it’s old. My only MK bag with the matching cell phone holder. (I put it on just for the pic then took it right off.  I was matchy-matchy back then.)


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Daphne in green ray nappa


----------



## Molly0

Here’s one for RuedeNesle.
I picked this Kate Spade up today, but not sure yet if I really like it or not.  But, of course red always makes one happy.



( it actually looks more red and less orange than the photo shows)


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> My Michael Kors bag, circa 2005-2006, if I remember correctly. Anyway, it’s old. My only MK bag with the matching cell phone holder. (I put it on just for the pic then took it right off.  I was matchy-matchy back then.)
> View attachment 3942982


Sooo yum!!!


----------



## ksuromax

another BV hobo today...


----------



## Pessie

Vintage (1991) Bolide for me today


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Vintage (1991) Bolide for me today
> 
> View attachment 3943221


uber chic and classy!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> uber chic and classy!


Aw thank you  I'm very fond of this one


----------



## BlueCherry

Small trapeze in petrol


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Here’s one for RuedeNesle.
> I picked this Kate Spade up today, but not sure yet if I really like it or not.  But, of course red always makes one happy.
> View attachment 3943054
> 
> 
> ( it actually looks more red and less orange than the photo shows)


Hi M!
I have been making myself nuts trying to find the post I recently saw of this bag (if yours is the Kate Spate Camellia) in silver. I browse a lot of threads and I can't find it now. It was just a few days ago. Anyway, after I saw it I Googled it to see it in red!  She's beautiful! I hope what you're not sure about will not cause you to not carry her.  (Wait. Yeah, I said that right! ) The color makes me happy too! I hope you enjoy carrying her!


----------



## bellarusa

Celine trio color nano. Truly my favorite.


----------



## BlueCherry

bellarusa said:


> Celine trio color nano. Truly my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943393



Love the luggage in all sizes and what a happy colour


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in green ray nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943058



That color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> I have been making myself nuts trying to find the post I recently saw of this bag (if yours is the Kate Spate Camellia) in silver. I browse a lot of threads and I can't find it now. It was just a few days ago. Anyway, after I saw it I Googled it to see it in red!  She's beautiful! I hope what you're not sure about will not cause you to not carry her.  (Wait. Yeah, I said that right! ) The color makes me happy too! I hope you enjoy carrying her!


Thanks R. 
I got it cuz on this cold, Canadian January day, it made me picture myself carrying it on a hot July day, going out for lunch, to an outdoor restaurant, sitting under a huge umbrella, sipping on Chardonney, while wearing a white and red sundress. 
(It’s crazy how one little bag can create such a scenerio!). haha


----------



## Lake Effect

My classy girl 
	

		
			
		

		
	


, vintage Coach Plaza bag, the larger edition, circa 1990. I picked her up in very good condition, just some universal fading. I ended up touching it up with a dye/recolorant recommended on the Coach rehab thread.


----------



## Molly0

Lake Effect said:


> My classy girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943534
> , vintage Coach Plaza bag, the larger edition, circa 1990. I picked her up in very good condition, just some universal fading. I ended up touching it up with a dye/recolorant recommended on the Coach rehab thread.


These older Coach bags are just the best!!!  She’s lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thanks R.
> I got it cuz on this cold, Canadian January day, it made me picture myself carrying it on a hot July day, going out for lunch, to an outdoor restaurant, sitting under a huge umbrella, sipping on Chardonney, while wearing a white and red sundress.
> (It’s crazy how one little bag can create such a scenerio!). haha


Girl, I'm sitting in Peet's, staring at the red bag I'm carrying, and saying, "It's not working!"   But I am in California and the weather is not bad so I shouldn't expect too much.  (Although a glass of Chardonney would be nice! )
I hope you enjoy your beautiful bag year round!


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> These older Coach bags are just the best!!!  She’s lovely!


Aw, thanks. Yes, the leather is a-may-zing. I have several in very good to amazing condition (for being around 30 years old). Then I have a bunch that show their age and they are still gorgeous (to me !) and are real work horses. Most of my Coach bags are what I like to call *working breeds* : ) Lunch over.


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Vintage (1991) Bolide for me today
> 
> View attachment 3943221



Gorgeous


----------



## udalrike

Not my photo, but my bag


----------



## udalrike

Liebeskind


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing all the reds @RuedeNesle @pianolize
> Last night for sushi...my only red bag (besides a red woc) 14B lambskin ML CF



  I'll surrender, this is one of the most beautiful red on here.



Miss_Dawn said:


> My smallest and newest acquisition ( bought yesterday) is enjoying a cup of coffee at home this morning.
> 
> Introducing my Diorever with a detachable crossbody chain, in taurillon leather with SHW. It fits a lot for a clutch/WOC style: my Rosalie LV purse, tissue pack, anti bac, Clinique lippie, Chanel compact and iPhone. All a comfortable fit, without straining the sides.
> 
> We're thinking of heading out, but the snow has started to fall and a lazy Sunday in front of the fire is starting to sound like a better option. Decisions, decisions
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone



I like Diorever very much and I this is the first time I see in this style. Gorgeous 



leechiyong said:


> MCM X-mini Milla joining me today.  Haven’t brought her out in awhile, but she’s really well-made.
> View attachment 3942433



You are the mini bag  Your bags are all beautiful!



aundria17 said:


> My new Senreve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942460
> View attachment 3942461
> View attachment 3942463



WOW I like this one! I've not heard of this brand.



tolliv said:


> View attachment 3942690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it’s my YSL Muse.


Love to see some oldies on here, gorgeous bag! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Molly0

udalrike said:


> Not my photo, but my bag


Uli!  So nice to “see” you!  Hugs!!


----------



## udalrike

Hi Molly, nice to "hear" from you!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap with bijoux chain.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> I'll surrender, this is one of the most beautiful red on here.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Diorever very much and I this is the first time I see in this style. Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> You are the mini bag  Your bags are all beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I like this one! I've not heard of this brand.
> 
> 
> Love to see some oldies on here, gorgeous bag! Thanks for posting.


 that’s just so darn sweet of you roundandround!! I thought of you yesterday & today at the park where our twinsie ducklings were raised last season.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3943714


No words....you know how i feel about this (& many of your beauties)


----------



## Kendie26

udalrike said:


> Not my photo, but my bag


VERY COOL!!!  I love it. SO dang unique. Gosh i sure hope you are a Phila Eagles football fan (like me) since there’s an eagle on your chic bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Small trapeze in petrol
> 
> View attachment 3943277


You are full of surprises lately my Love! Gorgeousness!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3943714


⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3943714



Sparkle you have some seriously lovely grey bags [emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

tenKrat said:


> My Michael Kors bag, circa 2005-2006, if I remember correctly. Anyway, it’s old. My only MK bag with the matching cell phone holder. (I put it on just for the pic then took it right off.  I was matchy-matchy back then.)
> View attachment 3942982


I think I have a bag in this family, an open-top satchel!  Rarely used, since for whatever reason I never, ever pick the brown/tan bags! Love it though...



carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Daphne in green ray nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943058


 LOOOOVE!


----------



## leechiyong

Taking my new Chloe Mini Pixie in airy grey out for a spin.  So obsessed.


----------



## themeanreds

I got this vintage Celine tote recently (my first Celine bag) and took her out for a spin today.


----------



## Glttglam

Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Michael Kors Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Angelica in marine blue


----------



## Scully Piper

My speedy and I tagged along on my husband's 4 day work trip to Lake County California. Pretty good Thai food out here.


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in marine blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944187


My favorite shade of blue!


----------



## Scully Piper

Glttglam said:


> Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Michael Kors Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow



I just love the Mercer line from Michael Kors[emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Lake Effect said:


> My classy girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji813], vintage Coach Plaza bag, the larger edition, circa 1990. I picked her up in very good condition, just some universal fading. I ended up touching it up with a dye/recolorant recommended on the Coach rehab thread.


Wow[emoji7] I miss the Coach bags from back in the days. This is definitely one of the beautiful ones!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Michael Kors Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow



Glad you are feeling better.  What a beautiful red tote.



carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in marine blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944187



This blue is just gorgeous.  



Scully Piper said:


> My speedy and I tagged along on my husband's 4 day work trip to Lake County California. Pretty good Thai food out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944198



What a great DE Classic. And I love Pad Thai.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel gunmetal grey lamb jumbo single classic flap with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 3943714


Another TDF in your collection [emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in marine blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944187


What a stunning color!


----------



## Lake Effect

Scully Piper said:


> Wow[emoji7] I miss the Coach bags from back in the days. This is definitely one of the beautiful ones!


Thanks! You know, they abound all over the internet. And in thrift and consignment shops! My collection of vintage Coach for the most part was purchased in the last18 months! I bought the Plaza about a year ago iirc, for around $50 (or is it tacky to talk cost on this thread?).


----------



## bellarusa

Bought this one two years back and never brought it out.  Today is a good day for it.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Glad you are feeling better.  What a beautiful red tote.
> 
> 
> 
> This blue is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great DE Classic. And I love Pad Thai.


Thank you me too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Michael Kors Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow


She's beautiful! 
Happy to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Bunikaria

Carrying my Speedy B 25 in DE today[emoji173]️


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> Happy to hear you're feeling better!


Thank you


----------



## aundria17

A few asked to see this one. My Senreve mini maestra


----------



## magdalinka

aundria17 said:


> Updated my fairly old small marc Jacobs stam with  a guitar strap from one of his newer bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941066



Love this! I have the same mini Stam and it hasn’t gotten much wear. Will try this idea, thanks [emoji4]


----------



## pianolize

Pucci!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 3944383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this one two years back and never brought it out.  Today is a good day for it.


What bag is it?


----------



## pianolize

aundria17 said:


> A few asked to see this one. My Senreve mini maestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944428
> View attachment 3944430
> View attachment 3944431
> View attachment 3944432


What a gorgeous bag!!! Love this shade-



magdalinka said:


> Love this! I have the same mini Stam and it hasn’t gotten much wear. Will try this idea, thanks [emoji4]


 me too! JUST broke down and got an old mini Stam! Didn't realize there was no strap, so...


----------



## Scully Piper

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks! You know, they abound all over the internet. And in thrift and consignment shops! My collection of vintage Coach for the most part was purchased in the last18 months! I bought the Plaza about a year ago iirc, for around $50 (or is it tacky to talk cost on this thread?).


Wow! I'd love to see a pic of your collection.
I don't think it's tacky to talk cost on this thread [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

bellarusa said:


> View attachment 3944383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this one two years back and never brought it out.  Today is a good day for it.


She's gorgeous!!! I can't believe she just now came out for a spin [emoji1]


----------



## Molly0

Just a little Cole Haan wristlet.


----------



## bellarusa

Scully Piper said:


> She's gorgeous!!! I can't believe she just now came out for a spin [emoji1]



Yeah me neither fellow x-files fan...


----------



## bellarusa

B4gl4dy said:


> What bag is it?



It is a cuyana https://www.cuyana.com/saddle-bag.html .  I bought mine when they were made in Argentina, and looks like Cuyana moved its operation to Italy.  The bad is well made, sturdy (will probably soften more with more use), and of very good leather.


----------



## Scully Piper

bellarusa said:


> Yeah me neither fellow x-files fan...


Awwwww[emoji847] found another [emoji89]believer on this forum [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> No words....you know how i feel about this (& many of your beauties)


Thanks. And, you know I adore your collection. 





Iamminda said:


> ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


Thank you!





BigCherry said:


> Sparkle you have some seriously lovely grey bags [emoji173]️


Thanks!  I didn't have any good grey (or grey-ish) bags 3 years ago and worked to fill my grey / silver / pewter gap. Now, I'm lucky enough to have several I love. These tones are such a great alternative neutral to black. 





Scully Piper said:


> Another TDF in your collection [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Feeling a little better, so I am going to try to use my Michael Kors Mercer large tote I got for Christmas tomorrow



What a gorgeous red!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in marine blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944187



Again... another color I [emoji173]️!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

bellarusa said:


> It is a cuyana https://www.cuyana.com/saddle-bag.html .  I bought mine when they were made in Argentina, and looks like Cuyana moved its operation to Italy.  The bad is well made, sturdy (will probably soften more with more use), and of very good leather.


It’s very nice!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Just a little Cole Haan wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3944661


LOVE this....what a supremely gorgeous color!!


----------



## Kendie26

My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies


----------



## Lake Effect

Scully Piper said:


> Wow! I'd love to see a pic of your collection.
> I don't think it's tacky to talk cost on this thread [emoji4]


I actually dont have a pic of them all. But with the organization effort in my bedroom, I do have this shelf I can pose them on for a pic. Soon. I have managed to acquire a few I really enjoy. Thanks for asking.  of course I will keep posting as I use them.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies



I love your new woc [emoji173]️ and how is it that you manage to make every bag look so chic and perfect on you  the scarf is teasing me now I have a new scarf fetish to contend with, it works so well with your outfit and woc


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies



Gorgeous my Kendie girl .  Agree with Big Cherry on how you are picture perfect every time — you (and our friend DM) are my style icon.


----------



## aundria17

magdalinka said:


> Love this! I have the same mini Stam and it hasn’t gotten much wear. Will try this idea, thanks [emoji4]


I have not used mine in years. I am back  in love now


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I love your new woc [emoji173]️ and how is it that you manage to make every bag look so chic and perfect on you  the scarf is teasing me now I have a new scarf fetish to contend with, it works so well with your outfit and woc





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous my Kendie girl .  Agree with Big Cherry on how you are picture perfect every time — you (and our friend DM) are my style icon.


You are both overly generous!! Thanks so much. 
BC~that scarf is so old & super inexpensive....i also bought my BFFs daughter the same one in your beloved blue color scheme the same day I bought this one. If i had bought it recently, I’d go back & try to find & send you one but sadly its from many many years ago.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Rogue satchel in Butterscotch.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies


Talk about a gorgeous color!  Looks like a gorgeous cherry red!


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Again... another color I [emoji173]️!!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> What a stunning color!





Iamminda said:


> Glad you are feeling better.  What a beautiful red tote.
> 
> 
> 
> This blue is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great DE Classic. And I love Pad Thai.





Scully Piper said:


> My favorite shade of blue!


Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies


So pretty! This almost looks like a berry pink.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Talk about a gorgeous color!  Looks like a gorgeous cherry red!





Sparkletastic said:


> So pretty! This almost looks like a berry pink.


Thank you lovelies! I like how you both describe the color. Chanel’s name “light red” just doesn’t seem totally accurate to me


----------



## Lake Effect

myluvofbags said:


> My PM for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942415


 what you did with scarf! There are some serious skills here. I am going to learn alot here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> My newest WOC (chanel 18C)...reds are so tricky to photograph true color so i did indoor & outdoor selfies


I don't know which I stared at longer,  your bag or your scarf! Both are so beautiful!


----------



## udalrike

My DKNY bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A. Wang Rockie yesterday
and today my beloved black medium Pandora with the strap of the small
crammed to the brim


----------



## udalrike

Kendie, I am from Germany.....


----------



## Kendie26

udalrike said:


> Kendie, I am from Germany.....


HELLOLove your pink DKNY!


----------



## sonaturallyme

My son is graduating from basic training in the U.S. Army today. We're waiting for the ceremony to begin and I noticed my Pochette Metis looks so adorable!

View attachment 3945526

View attachment 3945528


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't know which I stared at longer,  your bag or your scarf! Both are so beautiful!


So sweet, thank you fellow Red lover


----------



## Shelbyrana

Rebecca Minkoff brown MAB


----------



## sonaturallyme

Sorry. Not sure why the attachments aren't showing up. Let me try this again


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry EW Bayswater


----------



## houseof999

sonaturallyme said:


> Sorry. Not sure why the attachments aren't showing up. Let me try this again
> View attachment 3945534
> 
> View attachment 3945538


Love that contrast edge! So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

Help! 

Coach, Antique Rose/Tweed Satchel- look how much it's yellowed through the years!!! (Is there any way to clean/fix this?!)


----------



## meowmix318

sonaturallyme said:


> My son is graduating from basic training in the U.S. Army today. We're waiting for the ceremony to begin and I noticed my Pochette Metis looks so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 3945526
> 
> View attachment 3945528


Congrats and love the bag


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you lovelies! I like how you both describe the color. Chanel’s name “light red” just doesn’t seem totally accurate to me


Haha. I notice we’re both referring to food. Mmmm. . .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Inspired by @Kendie26 I too am carrying a WOC today. My new Diorever WOC


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> You are both overly generous!! Thanks so much.
> BC~that scarf is so old & super inexpensive....i also bought my BFFs daughter the same one in your beloved blue color scheme the same day I bought this one. If i had bought it recently, I’d go back & try to find & send you one but sadly its from many many years ago.



Kendie thank you so much for the thought  

PS have some scarfs to post on the “blue” thread ...


----------



## tenKrat

My Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather from 2010.


----------



## Molly0

tenKrat said:


> My Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather from 2010.
> View attachment 3945800


Love! Love!  Like a sapphire.


----------



## tenKrat

Molly0 said:


> Love! Love!  Like a sapphire.


Yes, you are right!  A sapphire, which BTW, is my birthstone. Thanks for the love. This older bag needed it.


----------



## Molly0

Little vintage red today.


----------



## leechiyong

Out to lunch with my Chloe Mini Pixie:


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my Chloe Mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3945875


So cute!


----------



## bellarusa

leechiyong said:


> Out to lunch with my Chloe Mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3945875


Can you tell us what you can fit inside it?  I love the look but it looks so tiny...


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> My Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather from 2010.
> View attachment 3945800


SEXY!! OMG i love this so much!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Little vintage red today.
> View attachment 3945856


Holy smokes, i die!  
Your vintage bags are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Inspired by @Kendie26 I too am carrying a WOC today. My new Diorever WOC


I totally “see” sweet you w/ this one...perfect combo you & ms Diorever!!


----------



## leechiyong

bellarusa said:


> Can you tell us what you can fit inside it?  I love the look but it looks so tiny...


It is.  It fits a slim card case, my iPod nano, and a slim pouch where I have mini cosmetics (perfume, lip gloss, and lipstick).


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Inspired by @Kendie26 I too am carrying a WOC today. My new Diorever WOC



So glad you are enjoying this little black beauty!!!   Nothing is a better testament to how great this WOC is than your cutting the tag and moving into it right away.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Inspired by @Kendie26 I too am carrying a WOC today. My new Diorever WOC


I love this. Do you know if it's roomier than a Chanel WOC?  Would you mind doing a "what's in my bag" so that I could see how much it holds? Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

As always, loving everyone's posts. Coach Bleecker Cooper in midnight oak:


----------



## Molly0

christinemliu said:


> As always, loving everyone's posts. Coach Bleecker Cooper in midnight oak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946097


Love this bag!  I too have one of these in Grey Birch and isn't It so handy?


----------



## FancyPants77

christinemliu said:


> As always, loving everyone's posts. Coach Bleecker Cooper in midnight oak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946097



What a gorgeous color! Love it!


----------



## christinemliu

Molly0 said:


> Love this bag!  I too have one of these in Grey Birch and isn't It so handy?


I haven't had it for too long (been eyeing it for years though and recently scored it brand new from eBay) but yes, finding it very handy! I was between this color and grey birch! Grey birch is lovely too.


----------



## ksuromax

large Veneta (+stole, +necklace, all BV)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> large Veneta (+stole, +necklace, all BV)


Girl, you know i love you & your BVs....but you just made me lose a bet with myself...as soon as I saw your name scrolling, I KNEW you’d be wearing that killer new Bal....Wrong is me!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> I totally “see” sweet you w/ this one...perfect combo you & ms Diorever!!





Iamminda said:


> So glad you are enjoying this little black beauty!!!   Nothing is a better testament to how great this WOC is than your cutting the tag and moving into it right away.





Sparkletastic said:


> I love this. Do you know if it's roomier than a Chanel WOC?  Would you mind doing a "what's in my bag" so that I could see how much it holds? Thanks!



Thank you very much!! 

@Sparkletastic I don't have a Chanel WOC but I think it fits quite a lot. It doesn't look stretched or deformed and because it's quite tall, I'm not having to play puzzle games to take things in and out! 

It has 8 card slots, a slip back pocket and a zipped front section which comfortably fits my phone.

Also, the chain is a good length (unlike Chanel chain which I hear can feel too long) and it's detachable which makes it a perfect clutch.

What I'm carrying inside right now:
- LV Rosalie as wallet
- Chanel compact foundation 
- Givenchy lip balm
- Anti bac
- Pocket tissues
- Phone 

I could probably fit a few more small items (e.g. keys if I'm not with Mr Dawn, earphones, etc.)

Hope that helps


----------



## BlueCherry

Massaccesi mini zhoe bag with faux fur, although I don’t shop with this brand any more I do love the oldies I have ...


----------



## Blyen

Carrying my everyday work bag, as I'm (sadly) at work... Black leather Laura Biagiotti


----------



## kiss_p

From last weekend - YSL.

1st pic is sides fastened.  2nd pic is sides up.


----------



## Bags5121

I'm carrying the Dee Tote by Hannerclarke.


----------



## Molly0

Older RM (from the bygone days when they had that thick heavy leather)


----------



## houseof999

Trying out new to me Swagger carryall in cornflower blue.  This bag feels huge after using the Rogue 25.


----------



## bellarusa

Roots Sierra in tribe leather


----------



## gaditana

I had this old leather bag I was going to donate, but instead decided to break out some paints and customize it. Brought it to work today!


----------



## pianolize

This just arrived!!! Tod's, micro-D (didn't realize it would be THIS micro...)


----------



## pianolize

H


pianolize said:


> This just arrived!!! Tod's, micro-D (didn't realize it would be THIS micro...)
> View attachment 3946901


Haha @leechiyong - it was all your posts which inspired me to run out n jump on this!!! Almost tagged you earlier!  Is there one size up of this bag that's more square?


----------



## BlueCherry

pianolize said:


> This just arrived!!! Tod's, micro-D (didn't realize it would be THIS micro...)
> View attachment 3946901



Lol how tiny is it? I love Tods, they have amazing leather and this style is cute.


----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> H
> 
> Haha @leechiyong - it was all your posts which inspired me to run out n jump on this!!! Almost tagged you earlier!  Is there one size up of this bag that's more square?


It’s been awhile, but I want to say there was, largest to smallest, medium, small, mini, micro, and mini jewelry which was actually two different sizes depending on the market.  Mine was the US mini jewelry size.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta large cervo Veneta in Steel


----------



## pianolize

BigCherry said:


> Lol how tiny is it? I love Tods, they have amazing leather and this style is cute.


I've been carrying this bag all day now- work, errands, drinks-  I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT, but I definitely have to empty it out before retrieving anything!!! And NYers are super impatient..  



leechiyong said:


> It’s been awhile, but I want to say there was, largest to smallest, medium, small, mini, micro, and mini jewelry which was actually two different sizes depending on the market.  Mine was the US mini jewelry size.


 Apparently it fits EXACTLY JUST what I carry, less a coffee mug.  More than I thought, but also smaller than I'd anticipated! I think I was expecting it to be a hair bigger/square...


----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> I've been carrying this bag all day now- work, errands, drinks-  I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT, but I definitely have to empty it out before retrieving anything!!! And NYers are super impatient..
> 
> Apparently it fits EXACTLY JUST what I carry, less a coffee mug.  More than I thought, but also smaller than I'd anticipated! I think I was expecting it to be a hair bigger/square...


The mini jewelry versions were framed which keeps it more boxy and makes things more accessible than the micro.  I still wish I’d received the smaller version though.  #tinybagobsessed

I still love all Tod’s bags from that generation though.  The silk lining, the leathers, and the colors are stunning.


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> The mini jewelry versions were framed which keeps it more boxy and makes things more accessible than the micro.  I still wish I’d received the smaller version though.  #tinybagobsessed
> 
> I still love all Tod’s bags from that generation though.  The silk lining, the leathers, and the colors are stunning.


So true- this one's gorgeous!  I'm astounded at it's craftsmanship


----------



## RuedeNesle

I'm finally back in the city for the weekend! I had to run a quick errand and decided to carry another one of my neglected red bags I have sitting in my sister's closet. Lancel. I bought her in Paris, February, 2008 during the Soldes. I love her but I forgot how heavy she is! Sadly she won't be going with me tomorrow when I'm out and about. Back in the closet.


----------



## BagLadyT

On the way to dinner, steak and a zin coming right up!


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> Little vintage red today.
> View attachment 3945856



Heck yeah!!! Those oversized Cs are my absolute fav!!!!


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> The mini jewelry versions were framed which keeps it more boxy and makes things more accessible than the micro.  I still wish I’d received the smaller version though.  #tinybagobsessed
> 
> I still love all Tod’s bags from that generation though.  The silk lining, the leathers, and the colors are stunning.


I'm confused- so is the 'mini jewelry' bigger than mine, the 'micro'?! I would consider this just really small, not a mini, not 'small'...


----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> I'm confused- so is the 'mini jewelry' bigger than mine, the 'micro'?! I would consider this just really small, not a mini, not 'small'...


The mini jewelry is smaller than the micro.  There was the US version which is slightly smaller than the micro and the European version which was the smallest.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm finally back in the city for the weekend! I had to run a quick errand and decided to carry another one of my neglected red bags I have sitting in my sister's closet. Lancel. I bought her in Paris, February, 2008 during the Soldes. I love her but I forgot how heavy she is! Sadly she won't be going with me tomorrow when I'm out and about. Back in the closet.
> View attachment 3947320


Another one of your red beauties!  Bummer she is heavy because she should be used more otherwise.  Have a great weekend RN.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm finally back in the city for the weekend! I had to run a quick errand and decided to carry another one of my neglected red bags I have sitting in my sister's closet. Lancel. I bought her in Paris, February, 2008 during the Soldes. I love her but I forgot how heavy she is! Sadly she won't be going with me tomorrow when I'm out and about. Back in the closet.
> View attachment 3947320


She's purty! Too bad she's so heavy.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> @Sparkletastic I don't have a Chanel WOC but I think it fits quite a lot. It doesn't look stretched or deformed and because it's quite tall, I'm not having to play puzzle games to take things in and out!
> Hope that helps


 How gorgeous! I loved this whole picture. Your desk looks like a beautiful place. What are the books above it that we see a pic of? Are the leather books or planners? I have a thing for planners.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Another one of your red beauties!  Bummer she is heavy because she should be used more otherwise.  Have a great weekend RN.


Thanks I! It's strange, because it's not like the bags I carry are very lightweight, but compared to them this one feels  heavier when carried. I do a lot of walking and hopping buses in SF, but I may take it with me when I go back to Oakland Tuesday since I drive everywhere when I'm there. 
You have a great weekend too!



carterazo said:


> She's purty! Too bad she's so heavy.


Hi C!  Thanks! She's one of the few red bags I brought with me when I moved. It would be nice if I could find a way to work her in the rotation. Hopefully using her as a "driving" bag will help!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> How gorgeous! I loved this whole picture. Your desk looks like a beautiful place. What are the books above it that we see a pic of? Are the leather books or planners? I have a thing for planners.



Thank you very much!
I love stationery. My desk went through a bit of a makeover last year and now I love it. It has bits and pieces from everywhere, which remind me of travels from all over the world. 
The books above the desk are actually just a simple noticeboard, with a picture of books that I bought in Paris


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> @Sparkletastic I don't have a Chanel WOC but I think it fits quite a lot. It doesn't look stretched or deformed and because it's quite tall, I'm not having to play puzzle games to take things in and out!
> 
> It has 8 card slots, a slip back pocket and a zipped front section which comfortably fits my phone.
> 
> Also, the chain is a good length (unlike Chanel chain which I hear can feel too long) and it's detachable which makes it a perfect clutch.
> 
> What I'm carrying inside right now:
> - LV Rosalie as wallet
> - Chanel compact foundation
> - Givenchy lip balm
> - Anti bac
> - Pocket tissues
> - Phone
> 
> I could probably fit a few more small items (e.g. keys if I'm not with Mr Dawn, earphones, etc.)
> 
> Hope that helps


THANK YOU!!  This was very helpful!!! I want to get a WOC for business travel but the Chanel is to brand obvious. I love this one and it seems to have a bit more capacity! Perfect.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> THANK YOU!!  This was very helpful!!! I want to get a WOC for business travel but the Chanel is to brand obvious. I love this one and it seems to have a bit more capacity! Perfect.


So can I be a little rascal & tempt you to look at Celine, in addition to Dior?!! Celine is impeccable quality & kind of “under the radar” w/ branding. I do not own a Celine woc (as you know i love my chanel WOCs)but Celine as my 2nd fave brand & just wanted to “softly nudge/encourage you” and i know my girl @BigCherry would agree with me


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm finally back in the city for the weekend! I had to run a quick errand and decided to carry another one of my neglected red bags I have sitting in my sister's closet. Lancel. I bought her in Paris, February, 2008 during the Soldes. I love her but I forgot how heavy she is! Sadly she won't be going with me tomorrow when I'm out and about. Back in the closet.
> View attachment 3947320


Red Queen  wow! Haven’t seen Lancel in forever...so fun seeing this one! Sorry she’s heavy, but indeed quite the looker


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> This just arrived!!! Tod's, micro-D (didn't realize it would be THIS micro...)
> View attachment 3946901


Tod’s is always AMAZING & this is no exception. WOW, that color is so dang pretty!!! Love the shape as well


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 3947344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to dinner, steak and a zin coming right up!


PERFECTION!! Drooling Your skirt (or dress?) is the exact print that i have in a sleeveless blouse!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Massaccesi mini zhoe bag with faux fur, although I don’t shop with this brand any more I do love the oldies I have ...
> 
> View attachment 3946581
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946582


Oh, this is a new side of you that I haven’t seen before my friend!! I totally dig it!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> So can I be a little rascal & tempt you to look at Celine, in addition to Dior?!! Celine is impeccable quality & kind of “under the radar” w/ branding. I do not own a Celine woc (as you know i love my chanel WOCs)but Celine as my 2nd fave brand & just wanted to “softly nudge/encourage you” and i know my girl @BigCherry would agree with me


Kendie you mischief maker


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Kendie you mischief maker


Well LoveBug, what’s fair is fair  Both you & @Sparkletastic have “encouraged” me before!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Red Queen  wow! Haven’t seen Lancel in forever...so fun seeing this one! Sorry she’s heavy, but indeed quite the looker



Hi K!
Thanks for the royal status! I will rule my red bags with care and compassion. 
Thanks! I'm happy you had fun seeing this Lancel. I was introduced to the brand years ago when Nordstrom was selling Lancel wallets. I love the quality of their wallets and handbags. And you know if I was buying only one handbag during my trip, it had to be RED!


----------



## March786

Out with jumbo for my besties 40th


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> PERFECTION!! Drooling Your skirt (or dress?) is the exact print that i have in a sleeveless blouse!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you girlfriend! Twinning with Kendie!!!  This dress is from the brand Eliza J from Nordstrom. Really cute and affordable dresses, not to mention they cater to shorties!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you know i love you & your BVs....but you just made me lose a bet with myself...as soon as I saw your name scrolling, I KNEW you’d be wearing that killer new Bal....Wrong is me!


Surpriiiise!!!!


----------



## Molly0

My sister brought me this cute little bucket from the Coach outlet in Maui.  It’s very springlike but I put my stuff in it anyway. 
(I don’t care that it’s a cold and snowy Canadian winter day! It gives me hope for spring!)


----------



## pianolize

Today: AW small suede Emile (thought this posted earlier!)


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!
> I love stationery. My desk went through a bit of a makeover last year and now I love it. It has bits and pieces from everywhere, which remind me of travels from all over the world.
> The books above the desk are actually just a simple noticeboard, with a picture of books that I bought in Paris


It's all so lovely! I used to travel a lot and don't have many mementos from that, but your idea to use photographs is inspiring me to think of something like that!


----------



## sophiebed

It’s a classic Chanel flap kind of day [emoji16]


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Tod’s is always AMAZING & this is no exception. WOW, that color is so dang pretty!!! Love the shape as well


Me too,@Kendie26 , me too!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> So can I be a little rascal & tempt you to look at Celine, in addition to Dior?!! Celine is impeccable quality & kind of “under the radar” w/ branding. I do not own a Celine woc (as you know i love my chanel WOCs)but Celine as my 2nd fave brand & just wanted to “softly nudge/encourage you” and i know my girl @BigCherry would agree with me



Yes Céline woc’s are awesome and I totally agree under the radar. I don’t have only but only because I have no need for a woc. At the moment they have several options


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oh, this is a new side of you that I haven’t seen before my friend!! I totally dig it!!



Thank you, it’s a fun little bag for the winter months [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Yes Céline woc’s are awesome and I totally agree under the radar. I don’t have only but only because I have no need for a woc. At the moment they have several options


@Kendie26 @BigCherry 

I went and looked up Celine WOCs on the website and they're actually very cute. Cuter than the CC WOC I think, and much more affordable.

Not as nice as my new Diorever WOC though, I think (not that I'm biased ). I love the hardy taurillon leather on my Diorever (I keep scratching it with my nails by accident but not a single mark!) and I really like the metal flap closure instead of fickle snap button.

That said, the colours and design of the Celine WOCs are really elegant. Much more interesting than black!

Another suggestion for @Sparkletastic 
Gucci WOCs seem reasonably large and come in a number of canvas and leather finishes so varying degrees of hardiness on offer! 

(Ps. Anyone else think it's such fun working out what other people can buy? All the fun of anticipating a new purchase without any of the guilt  no, just me? )


----------



## pianolize

MJ small plum Stam & martini!


----------



## kiss_p

Bottega Veneta matita goatskin satchel


----------



## bellarusa

BV nodini in glycine


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires today. Simple and easy for running errands, indestructible and fits a lot


----------



## tenKrat

LV Alma BB in jonquille


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires today. Simple and easy for running errands, indestructible and fits a lot


A better picture while grabbing lunch. And I took the picture very efficiently in all of 5 seconds. @RuedeNesle and @Iamminda would have approved of my stealth photography


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> A better picture while grabbing lunch. And I took the picture very efficiently in all of 5 seconds. @RuedeNesle and @Iamminda would have approved of my stealth photography


Approved! That's my goal!
My problem area is staging. I think I get attention because I'm sitting the bag a certain way, then I move it, then I move the cup, or whatever other item is going to be in the photo.........then I'm too close, so I step back. I take a couple of pictures and realize the bag or pockets are unzipped or something's not showing fully. The people who are looking at me are probably waiting for my lighting and film crew to show up.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Approved! That's my goal!
> My problem area is staging. I think I get attention because I'm sitting the bag a certain way, then I move it, then I move the cup, or whatever other item is going to be in the photo.........then I'm too close, so I step back. I take a couple of pictures and realize the bag or pockets are unzipped or something's not showing fully. The people who are looking at me are probably waiting for my lighting and film crew to show up.



I showed this message to Mr Dawn because it made me laugh.

He said you should make it interactive! 

Make your audience turn the torch on their phones on and provide lighting for you. Somebody else can play a soundtrack! You can direct the stage photography while you whisper encouragement to your bags


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> I showed this message to Mr Dawn because it made me laugh.
> 
> He said you should make it interactive!
> 
> Make your audience turn the torch on their phones on and provide lighting for you. Somebody else can play a soundtrack! You can direct the stage photography while you whisper encouragement to your bags


 I love it! I should try that. But girl, you know, no one is going to start being interactive until the police come to escort me out the building. Then everyone will have cell phones lit!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kiss_p said:


> Bottega Veneta matita goatskin satchel
> View attachment 3949021


That leather looks so lovely


----------



## VernisCerise

Running errands with my soho disco


----------



## Kendie26

Another rainy day so it’s MZ Wallace for me


----------



## Kendie26

VernisCerise said:


> Running errands with my soho disco
> View attachment 3949253


Ultra Gorgeous bag & hand!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Another rainy day so it’s MZ Wallace for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949295


I love this quilted beauty with its lovely edge paint trim.  And what a pretty top.  Hope you are having a great Sunday.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Dawn, I also approve — good job!   I love this little classic cutie and adore the Laduree charm.  My DH gets embarrassed when I try to take pics of my bags (he would go as far as questioning my sanity — like “while are you taking multiple pictures of your purse on a chair?”).  

RN — your posts cracked me up.  Now every time I see a picture from you, I am going to wonder if your lighting crew was there 



Miss_Dawn said:


> A better picture while grabbing lunch. And I took the picture very efficiently in all of 5 seconds. @RuedeNesle and @Iamminda would have approved of my stealth photography





RuedeNesle said:


> Approved! That's my goal!
> My problem area is staging. I think I get attention because I'm sitting the bag a certain way, then I move it, then I move the cup, or whatever other item is going to be in the photo.........then I'm too close, so I step back. I take a couple of pictures and realize the bag or pockets are unzipped or something's not showing fully. The people who are looking at me are probably waiting for my lighting and film crew to show up.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Miss Dawn, I also approve — good job!   I love this little classic cutie and adore the Laduree charm.  *My DH gets embarrassed when I try to take pics of my bags (he would go as far as questioning my sanity — like “while are you taking multiple pictures of your purse on a chair?”).  *
> 
> RN — your posts cracked me up.  Now every time I see a picture from you, I am going to wonder if your lighting crew was there



 They just don't get us! My grandchildren are on to me.  I was using them as a decoy. When they're with me I'll ask them to pose for a picture, but now they say no, because they know I'm just going to crop them out and leave only the handbag.

 Maybe I should carry a couple of flashlights in my bag so I can use them for lighting!


----------



## gaditana

Taking out LC Paris Rocks for the first time today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RuedeNesle said:


> Approved! That's my goal!
> My problem area is staging. I think I get attention because I'm sitting the bag a certain way, then I move it, then I move the cup, or whatever other item is going to be in the photo.........then I'm too close, so I step back. I take a couple of pictures and realize the bag or pockets are unzipped or something's not showing fully. The people who are looking at me are probably waiting for my lighting and film crew to show up.


 I don't have an awful lot of bags to mod pic yet, but I share your predicament when ever I do. Besides my sub-par mod picing, I also have a problem with silly men photobombing my bag art  At least in Madrid 

So, I'm outside the Chanel boutique in Madrid (it's across the street from Balenciaga) trying to take a pic for the Chanel ladies over at the Bal forum. Suddenly this man walks by, stops in the middle of my focus, decides to start taking pics himself and refuses to leave! 

Since I was in a hurry and don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, I held my phone really really high, took the pics and managed to crop most of his head off later on while still leaving a hint of Chanel bags- if ya' squint!






This is invisible me staging City art in front of Balenciaga Madrid. I took about ten pics to get this one holding my bag straight up with one arm the whole time. Yes, I did go inside the boutique afterwards because to paraphrase musician Maxwell, there's no shame in my bag pic game


----------



## carterazo

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> [emoji38] I don't have an awful lot of bags to mod pic yet, but I share your predicament when ever I do. Besides my sub-par mod picing, I also have a problem with silly men photobombing my bag art  At least in Madrid [emoji2]
> 
> So, I'm outside the Chanel boutique in Madrid (it's across the street from Balenciaga) trying to take a pic for the Chanel ladies over at the Bal forum. Suddenly this man walks by, stops in the middle of my focus, decides to start taking pics himself and refuses to leave!
> 
> Since I was in a hurry and don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, I held my phone really really high, took the pics and managed to crop most of his head off later on while still leaving a hint of Chanel bags- if ya' squint!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is invisible me staging City art in front of Balenciaga Madrid. I took about ten pics to get this one holding my bag straight up with one arm the whole time. Yes, I did go inside the boutique afterwards because to paraphrase musician Maxwell, there's no shame in my bag pic game  [emoji38]





RuedeNesle said:


> They just don't get us! My grandchildren are on to me.  I was using them as a decoy. When they're with me I'll ask them to pose for a picture, but now they say no, because they know I'm just going to crop them out and leave only the handbag.[emoji3]
> 
> [emoji38] Maybe I should carry a couple of flashlights in my bag so I can use them for lighting!


Oh the things we do just to get a picture of a bag! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Molly0

Once again my new little Coach Bucket  (with scarf, on a winter day in Canada!)


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't have an awful lot of bags to mod pic yet, but I share your predicament when ever I do. Besides my sub-par mod picing, I also have a problem with silly men photobombing my bag art  At least in Madrid
> 
> So, I'm outside the Chanel boutique in Madrid (it's across the street from Balenciaga) trying to take a pic for the Chanel ladies over at the Bal forum. Suddenly this man walks by, stops in the middle of my focus, decides to start taking pics himself and refuses to leave!
> 
> Since I was in a hurry and don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, I held my phone really really high, took the pics and managed to crop most of his head off later on while still leaving a hint of Chanel bags- if ya' squint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is invisible me staging City art in front of Balenciaga Madrid. I took about ten pics to get this one holding my bag straight up with one arm the whole time. Yes, I did go inside the boutique afterwards because to paraphrase musician Maxwell, there's no shame in my bag pic game





RuedeNesle said:


> They just don't get us! My grandchildren are on to me.  I was using them as a decoy. When they're with me I'll ask them to pose for a picture, but now they say no, because they know I'm just going to crop them out and leave only the handbag.
> 
> Maybe I should carry a couple of flashlights in my bag so I can use them for lighting!


 dying LOLOLOL....thanks for the laughs Lovelies & YES, I remember you doing this @SomethingGoodCanWork !


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Once again my new little Coach Bucket  (with scarf, on a winter day in Canada!)
> View attachment 3949516


Absolutely jaw dropping colors....that bag is SWEET!!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My new Chanel Boy [emoji5][emoji813]️[emoji92]


----------



## RuedeNesle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't have an awful lot of bags to mod pic yet, but I share your predicament when ever I do. Besides my sub-par mod picing, I also have a problem with silly men photobombing my bag art  At least in Madrid
> 
> So, I'm outside the Chanel boutique in Madrid (it's across the street from Balenciaga) trying to take a pic for the Chanel ladies over at the Bal forum. Suddenly this man walks by, stops in the middle of my focus, decides to start taking pics himself and refuses to leave!
> 
> Since I was in a hurry and don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, I held my phone really really high, took the pics and managed to crop most of his head off later on while still leaving a hint of Chanel bags- if ya' squint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is invisible me staging City art in front of Balenciaga Madrid. I took about ten pics to get this one holding my bag straight up with one arm the whole time. Yes, I did go inside the boutique afterwards because to paraphrase musician Maxwell, there's no shame in my bag pic game


 We must complete our mission at all costs! Great work!


carterazo said:


> Oh the things we do just to get a picture of a bag! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


The funniest part of all this is we can talk about it on this forum and it makes perfect sense to us. But if I shared any of these posts with any of my family, they would say those three little words, "Please seek help!"


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Absolutely jaw dropping colors....that bag is SWEET!!!


Thanks!  She makes me smile, mostly because she is a gift from my dear sister, who went to Maui to do a half marathon and ran right over to Coach, immediately after her run! Now there’s a dedicated bag shopper!!!  
(also the scarf was a gift from her, bless her heart)


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> A better picture while grabbing lunch. And I took the picture very efficiently in all of 5 seconds. @RuedeNesle and @Iamminda would have approved of my stealth photography





RuedeNesle said:


> Approved! That's my goal!
> My problem area is staging. I think I get attention because I'm sitting the bag a certain way, then I move it, then I move the cup, or whatever other item is going to be in the photo.........then I'm too close, so I step back. I take a couple of pictures and realize the bag or pockets are unzipped or something's not showing fully. The people who are looking at me are probably waiting for my lighting and film crew to show up.





VernisCerise said:


> Running errands with my soho disco
> View attachment 3949253





Kendie26 said:


> Ultra Gorgeous bag & hand!!!





Iamminda said:


> Miss Dawn, I also approve — good job!   I love this little classic cutie and adore the Laduree charm.  My DH gets embarrassed when I try to take pics of my bags (he would go as far as questioning my sanity — like “while are you taking multiple pictures of your purse on a chair?”).
> 
> RN — your posts cracked me up.  Now every time I see a picture from you, I am going to wonder if your lighting crew was there





RuedeNesle said:


> They just don't get us! My grandchildren are on to me.  I was using them as a decoy. When they're with me I'll ask them to pose for a picture, but now they say no, because they know I'm just going to crop them out and leave only the handbag.
> 
> Maybe I should carry a couple of flashlights in my bag so I can use them for lighting!



You are all HILARIOUS!!
! -EXACTLY!!! I never know what ppl may think, since generally I have a crazy amount of time to kill while at wk, waiting for things to happen. So generally I read/write emails, listen to news silently (but less so since I have to have one ear 'open' most times!)- every now and again I attempt a bag photo but it's HARD to do inconspicuously!!!  I was WONDERING how you all did it!!!

I can't remember if my post actually posted, so apologies if this is a repeat- this is all I could get this am, running out the door and later!
@RuedeNesle , that's hilarious!!! How did they catch on?!

Rainy day work bag (Ted Baker, Illuminated Gem Tote) w Stam inside!
View attachment 3949594


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> The funniest part of all this is we can talk about it on this forum and it makes perfect sense to us. But if I shared any of these posts with any of my family, they would say those three little words, "Please seek help!"



Too funny and too true!!!  I kid you not, my DH once said to me that I should “talk to someone” about my bag situation.  I said I was doing that already and then rattled off the names of my TPF buddies.  I guess bags float our boats .


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  She makes me smile, mostly because she is a gift from my dear sister, who went to Maui to do a half marathon and ran right over to Coach, immediately after her run! Now there’s a dedicated bag shopper!!!
> (also the scarf was a gift from her, bless her heart)


Ran straight over to Coach after running a half marathon?!    I  this forum. Should it worry me that I feel so at home here?!


----------



## roundandround

pianolize said:


> This just arrived!!! Tod's, micro-D (didn't realize it would be THIS micro...)
> View attachment 3946901



Very pretty and cute bag! I'm always amazed everytime I see Tods bags in person, the leather and workmanship is TDF 



kiss_p said:


> Bottega Veneta matita goatskin satchel
> View attachment 3949021



Love this bag!



tenKrat said:


> LV Alma BB in jonquille
> View attachment 3949101



WOWZERS it's just like I'm looking at  Beautiful Alma BB!



VernisCerise said:


> Running errands with my soho disco
> View attachment 3949253



Great bag and beautiful mani 



Kendie26 said:


> Another rainy day so it’s MZ Wallace for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3949295



You really know how to chose your bags  Love this too, among your many arm candies 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't have an awful lot of bags to mod pic yet, but I share your predicament when ever I do. Besides my sub-par mod picing, I also have a problem with silly men photobombing my bag art  At least in Madrid
> 
> So, I'm outside the Chanel boutique in Madrid (it's across the street from Balenciaga) trying to take a pic for the Chanel ladies over at the Bal forum. Suddenly this man walks by, stops in the middle of my focus, decides to start taking pics himself and refuses to leave!
> 
> Since I was in a hurry and don't know how to shriek "Move it, you silly man!!!" in coherent Spanish, I held my phone really really high, took the pics and managed to crop most of his head off later on while still leaving a hint of Chanel bags- if ya' squint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is invisible me staging City art in front of Balenciaga Madrid. I took about ten pics to get this one holding my bag straight up with one arm the whole time. Yes, I did go inside the boutique afterwards because to paraphrase musician Maxwell, there's no shame in my bag pic game



This post must get an award  I LOVE the "Silly Man Hair"


----------



## pianolize

Molly0 said:


> Once again my new little Coach Bucket  (with scarf, on a winter day in Canada!)
> View attachment 3949516





Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  She makes me smile, mostly because she is a gift from my dear sister, who went to Maui to do a half marathon and ran right over to Coach, immediately after her run! Now there’s a dedicated bag shopper!!!
> (also the scarf was a gift from her, bless her heart)


Exactly-this scarf is GORGEOUS!!! Is it also a Coach? Your post could've gone both ways- I love the colors!!!



Iamminda said:


> Too funny and too true!!!  I kid you not, my DH once said to me that I should “talk to someone” about my bag situation.  I said I was doing that already and then rattled off the names of my TPF buddies.  I guess bags float our boats .



WHY DO PPL NOT GET that this is OUR 'hobby'? (Just realized this!) Ppl collect rocks, stamps, cars, watches, trading cards (?!), figurines, Van Goghs, silverware, tea cups... I think WE'RE the practical ones bc we can actually USE in DAILY LIFE our 'hunting' 'trophies'!!!


----------



## Molly0

pianolize said:


> Exactly-this scarf is GORGEOUS!!! Is it also a Coach? Your post could've gone both ways- I love the colors!!!



Thanks!  
No, it’s an Hermes one.  Had it for years.


----------



## roundandround

Molly0 said:


> Just a little Cole Haan wristlet.
> 
> View attachment 3944661



I like this  CH wrislet very much!



houseof999 said:


> Love that contrast edge! So pretty! [emoji7]



Great bag!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!!
> 
> @Sparkletastic I don't have a Chanel WOC but I think it fits quite a lot. It doesn't look stretched or deformed and because it's quite tall, I'm not having to play puzzle games to take things in and out!
> 
> It has 8 card slots, a slip back pocket and a zipped front section which comfortably fits my phone.
> 
> Also, the chain is a good length (unlike Chanel chain which I hear can feel too long) and it's detachable which makes it a perfect clutch.
> 
> What I'm carrying inside right now:
> - LV Rosalie as wallet
> - Chanel compact foundation
> - Givenchy lip balm
> - Anti bac
> - Pocket tissues
> - Phone
> 
> I could probably fit a few more small items (e.g. keys if I'm not with Mr Dawn, earphones, etc.)
> 
> Hope that helps



Congrats with this new baby! She's perfect Miss_Dawn companion


----------



## leechiyong

Still stuck on my mini Pixie:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

leechiyong said:


> Still stuck on my mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3949661


Chloé makes some very pretty bags and this is definitely one of them.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> You are all HILARIOUS!!
> ! -EXACTLY!!! I never know what ppl may think, since generally I have a crazy amount of time to kill while at wk, waiting for things to happen. So generally I read/write emails, listen to news silently (but less so since I have to have one ear 'open' most times!)- every now and again I attempt a bag photo but it's HARD to do inconspicuously!!!  I was WONDERING how you all did it!!!
> 
> I can't remember if my post actually posted, so apologies if this is a repeat- this is all I could get this am, running out the door and later!
> *@RuedeNesle , that's hilarious!!! How did they catch on?!*
> 
> Rainy day work bag (Ted Baker, Illuminated Gem Tote) w Stam inside!
> View attachment 3949594



Hi P!
I have a cheap phone with little storage. I delete the original picture after I crop it so I'll have more room on my phone. My oldest granddaughter was looking through my pictures one day and noticed her head or her whole body was missing from photos she was in. She ratted me out to the other two. Now my youngest granddaughter moves my bag off the table if I say I want to take her picture! 

I love your Ted Baker tote!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Too funny and too true!!!  I kid you not, my DH once said to me that I should “talk to someone” about my bag situation.  I said I was doing that already and then rattled off the names of my TPF buddies.  I guess bags float our boats .


 AND...someone is available 24/7! You can always check in TPF and get the "support" you need.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

roundandround said:


> Congrats with this new baby! She's perfect Miss_Dawn companion



Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Too funny and too true!!!  I kid you not, my DH once said to me that I should “talk to someone” about my bag situation.  I said I was doing that already and then rattled off the names of my TPF buddies.  I guess bags float our boats .


Poor Mr Iamminda!!
I'll talk to you Iamminda


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> I have a cheap phone with little storage. I delete the original picture after I crop it so I'll have more room on my phone. My oldest granddaughter was looking through my pictures one day and noticed her head or her whole body was missing from photos she was in. She ratted me out to the other two. Now my youngest granddaughter moves my bag off the table if I say I want to take her picture!
> 
> I love your Ted Baker tote!



Thank you! I just love the pattern-


RuedeNesle said:


> AND...someone is available 24/7! You can always check in TPF and get the "support" you need.


----------



## VernisCerise

Kendie26 said:


> Ultra Gorgeous bag & hand!!!



Aw, thank you dear!


----------



## pianolize

VernisCerise said:


> Aw, thank you dear!


 I LOVE it too!!! What color is your mani? I love these shades-


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel On The Road in glazed calfskin


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Neverfull MM


----------



## TangoLobo

Lv turenne mm


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta cervo Loop in new light grey


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> Exactly-this scarf is GORGEOUS!!! Is it also a Coach? Your post could've gone both ways- I love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> WHY DO PPL NOT GET that this is OUR 'hobby'? (Just realized this!) Ppl collect rocks, stamps, cars, watches, trading cards (?!), figurines, Van Goghs, silverware, tea cups... I think WE'RE the practical ones bc we can actually USE in DAILY LIFE our 'hunting' 'trophies'!!!


I always say exactly this! Handbag collecting is the "sensible" hobby...right?


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> I always say exactly this! Handbag collecting is the "sensible" hobby...right?


 EXACTLY!!! it's not like they're... CARS or HORSES or something!!!


----------



## scarletstarlet

Chloe Faye Plum purple today!


----------



## Kendie26

scarletstarlet said:


> Chloe Faye Plum purple today!



This is soooooooo pretty !! [emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

WOC day for errands [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Went on a shopping trip to Milan with my besties and Dolce Gabbana's Miss Sicily.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day for errands [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950419



Okay @Kendie26 lets call a truce teasing bag revenge is so not fair when you post the only woc in the world that could make me buy one  and I’m loving the studded top heaps, you look great


----------



## BlueCherry

dangerouscurves said:


> Went on a shopping trip to Milan with my besties and Dolce Gabbana's Miss Sicily.



Fabulous photo and such a pretty and vibrant bag 

Hope those young men were carrying your purchases


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day for errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950419


I want to look fabulous like this running errands too!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day for errands [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950419


I love this WOC and your gorgeous top (I would take either one or both )


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Went on a shopping trip to Milan with my besties and Dolce Gabbana's Miss Sicily.


Oh girl, you are looking AWESOME!!!! What an amazing pic! Stunning background & such happy & gorgeous people


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Okay @Kendie26 lets call a truce teasing bag revenge is so not fair when you post the only woc in the world that could make me buy one  and I’m loving the studded top heaps, you look great





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I want to look fabulous like this running errands too!





Iamminda said:


> I love this WOC and your gorgeous top (I would take either one or both )


Hahaha OMG the 3 of you are cracking me up!  “teasing bag revenge” @BigCherry ~ um, WHO started IT?!!! 
That top is the most simple tee w/ crystal studs(or whatever they are called!)~i was trying more to zoom in on the woc cause i think she’s purdy Love the 3 of you!


----------



## VernisCerise

pianolize said:


> I LOVE it too!!! What color is your mani? I love these shades-



Thank you! It’s opi called love, peace and opi. My favorite color too [emoji4]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My boy bag has been my go-to


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hands free day (yay!) with my Tory Burch Taylor Camera bag. Xmas gift from my inlaws.


----------



## ksuromax

Chanel On The Road


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Chanel On The Road


Love Love!  
I’m always so excited to see your scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Love Love!
> I’m always so excited to see your scarves!


thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

Neonoe in EPI [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Finally my BTW makes an outing. I’m ashamed to see by the folds in the long strap that it’s been some time ...


----------



## Love4MK

This gorgeous gal I picked up in December and haven’t stopped using her since!  The color is a beautiful deep burgundy that I can’t get photographed right but trust me, she’s a stunner!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, you are looking AWESOME!!!! What an amazing pic! Stunning background & such happy & gorgeous people



Thank you, Love. Just recently got the chance to travel again. That's what I love about Europe, everything is just one-hour-by-flight away, if you have the time. I have to say, your bags aspire me to get a Chanel! Still saving up, though. Didn't buy anything fancy in Milan even though everything was like 70% off [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> WOC day for errands [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950419



Running errands in this outfit is my #fashiongoal [emoji16]


----------



## daisychainz

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 3951191
> 
> This gorgeous gal I picked up in December and haven’t stopped using her since!  The color is a beautiful deep burgundy that I can’t get photographed right but trust me, she’s a stunner!


This is such a nice style and I look at them often. Can I ask what size this is, and whether it is heavy to carry?


----------



## Love4MK

daisychainz said:


> This is such a nice style and I look at them often. Can I ask what size this is, and whether it is heavy to carry?



Hello there!  I stalked it for two years before I finally had enough money and took the plunge!  This is the small size.  It comes in mini, small and medium so I have the size in the middle.  I don't find it particularly heavy at all.  I am shocked and amazed at how much the small fits.  Initially when I was buying ti and saw how small it was I was a little hesitant, but trust me, it fits A TON.  I carry a full size makeup bag, my glasses case, a book, a large wallet and STILL have a ton of room left!


----------



## daisychainz

Love4MK said:


> Hello there!  I stalked it for two years before I finally had enough money and took the plunge!  This is the small size.  It comes in mini, small and medium so I have the size in the middle.  I don't find it particularly heavy at all.  I am shocked and amazed at how much the small fits.  Initially when I was buying ti and saw how small it was I was a little hesitant, but trust me, it fits A TON.  I carry a full size makeup bag, my glasses case, a book, a large wallet and STILL have a ton of room left!


Thank you so much. I have watched some YouTube videos and everyone seems to mention weight, so I thought this looked mini. It is probably a bag I should view in person and make a decision on. It's been on my wish-list for quite some time too. I have only seen it one time in real life and it looked stunning carried by hand.


----------



## Love4MK

daisychainz said:


> Thank you so much. I have watched some YouTube videos and everyone seems to mention weight, so I thought this looked mini. It is probably a bag I should view in person and make a decision on. It's been on my wish-list for quite some time too. I have only seen it one time in real life and it looked stunning carried by hand.



I have quite a few higher end designer bags and I have to say this has become my favorite of the ones I have.  The structure, the size, the amount it fits.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Finally my BTW makes an outing. I’m ashamed to see by the folds in the long strap that it’s been some time ...
> 
> View attachment 3951188


That’s a bad ass (compliment) bag my girl!!! Totally suits your fab personality & style!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My Chanel iridescent chevron WOC [emoji813]️[emoji85]


----------



## themeanreds

My lunch companion today. A vintage Gucci shoulder bag (strap is removable and then the bag makes for a nice clutch).


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying her the last few days.  Coach small pearl grey Sophia in gathered leather.


----------



## ksuromax

TOD's tote


----------



## BagLadyT

BigCherry said:


> Finally my BTW makes an outing. I’m ashamed to see by the folds in the long strap that it’s been some time ...
> 
> View attachment 3951188



Bag twin!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Once again my new little Coach Bucket  (with scarf, on a winter day in Canada!)
> View attachment 3949516


 I love this picture with your beautiful scarf on top!  I do that with my one open bag, Coach City Tote, to accessorize and hide the contents. I need some more exciting scarves in my little collection! Yours is so colorful and fun!


----------



## tealocean

MademoiselleXO said:


> My Chanel iridescent chevron WOC [emoji813]️[emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3951575


Wow! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

BagLadyT said:


> Bag twin!



Your posting was my inspiration to take this little beauty out


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City Grained Calfskin


----------



## BagLadyT

BigCherry said:


> Your posting was my inspiration to take this little beauty out


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Garda in Camel


----------



## udalrike

My Braccialini bag


----------



## Kendie26

My 2 Favorites~Celine & Chanel together today [emoji4]


----------



## anitsirk

Bought my very first twilly! Unfortunately I didn’t bring my bag in when I bought it, so I had to tie it myself at home.. this is gonna take some practice


----------



## Maracucha

My  Gucci Disco


----------



## Kendie26

anitsirk said:


> Bought my very first twilly! Unfortunately I didn’t bring my bag in when I bought it, so I had to tie it myself at home.. this is gonna take some practice
> View attachment 3952629
> View attachment 3952630


 Dang, that bag is 1 of the most spectacular I’ve seen....there are no words good enough! Ahhhh!
Oh & your twilly looks great...you did a fab job! I would have no clue myself how to do it so I’d need to google instructions.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 Favorites~Celine & Chanel together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952622


Oh, that beautiful Celine... tdf..


----------



## Kendie26

Maracucha said:


> My  Gucci Disco


Your beloved Gucci Disco looks beautiful on you....such a timeless bagYour blouse is so pretty too


----------



## Kendie26

LuckyBitch said:


> Oh, that beautiful Celine... tdf..


Thanks so very much/appreciate it! I adore Celine


----------



## anitsirk

Kendie26 said:


> Dang, that bag is 1 of the most spectacular I’ve seen....there are no words good enough! Ahhhh!
> Oh & your twilly looks great...you did a fab job! I would have no clue myself how to do it so I’d need to google instructions.



Thank you!!  I was so tempted by all their other bags while buying the twilly . Definitely going to look at YouTube videos to find different ways to tie it, hopefully my twilly skills get better with practice


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Okay @Kendie26 lets call a truce teasing bag revenge is so not fair when you post the only woc in the world that could make me buy one  and I’m loving the studded top heaps, you look great



Cherry, dearest, you wound me.
Does my Diorever WOC not tempt you? Alas!

@Kendie26 it really is such a gorgeous WOC of yours


----------



## Janice D

GGGirl said:


> My Chanel Affinity Business Bag. Love it ! It’s light weight but holds quite a bit including my IPad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921496


is this one the large?


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 Favorites~Celine & Chanel together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952622



Gorgeous Kendie  I wish I had a throne for mine


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, dearest, you wound me.
> Does my Diorever WOC not tempt you? Alas!
> 
> @Kendie26 it really is such a gorgeous WOC of yours



A love triangle  a very public love triangle  OMG  

Dawn you know I love your new woc immensely and the only reason I’m not totally tempted is because whilst I will never buy a Chanel woc,  I am most certainly going to buy a mini Diorever. A beautiful big sister to yours  A woc is just no good for me, I need that little bit extra room.


----------



## LucyMadrid

¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...


----------



## Gladification

Birthday gift to self! [emoji5]


----------



## Maracucha

Kendie26 said:


> Your beloved Gucci Disco looks beautiful on you....such a timeless bagYour blouse is so pretty too




Ohh Hun!! You are so sweet thanks you made my day! And I’m in love with your beauties -celine and that chanel card holder in pink is out of this world


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Kendie26 said:


> My 2 Favorites~Celine & Chanel together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952622



<sigh>  I could look at this photo all day.  A beautiful Celine with Chanel slg's.  Perfection!


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> ¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...


Finding your perfect purple may lead you to find or figure out outfits that would go with the bag.  I have a whole rainbow of colors, but for some reason, I just don't go for navy blue. My black bags are my least used.

I recommend that you try some vibrant colors because to me, they can bring joy. But in the end, only you know which colors actually work for you. It's always best to enjoy what we love.


----------



## minoxa33

LucyMadrid said:


> ¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...



You might want to have a look at this thread: we have colour weeks coming up...

2018 resolution - shopping my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...-and-wallet-collection.-Any-one-else?.977065/


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal City Grained Calfskin


first thing i did with my new City - i added a chain to it!  
Love it, yours looks so lush, with just right amount of silver hw


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa


----------



## BagLadyT

Gladification said:


> Birthday gift to self! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953004


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> A love triangle  a very public love triangle  OMG
> 
> Dawn you know I love your new woc immensely and the only reason I’m not totally tempted is because whilst I will never buy a Chanel woc,  I am most certainly going to buy a mini Diorever. A beautiful big sister to yours  A woc is just no good for me, I need that little bit extra room.


I accept this explanation. 
You will be relieved to hear that our friendship continues unimpaired 
I feel honour bound to remind you that you wanted to limit your collection to 10 bags, Cherry.


----------



## anitsirk

LucyMadrid said:


> ¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...



I wear the purple bag that I posted yesterday with black clothes . It’s one of my few colored bags, the majority of my bags are black. In the winter I dress almost exclusively in black and I find colors easy to match with it. If the bag is prone to color transfer then I have to wait until the summer to use it with white clothes or clothes that match the bag’s color. 

If you like a color then you should go for it, I believe that if you like a bag enough then you’ll find something to match it with. Sometimes I really like a bag style but I find that it looks too boring in black, so I choose the prettiest color it comes in


----------



## hikkichan

LV Totally PM in DA


----------



## Pessie

anitsirk said:


> Bought my very first twilly! Unfortunately I didn’t bring my bag in when I bought it, so I had to tie it myself at home.. this is gonna take some practice
> View attachment 3952629
> View attachment 3952630


Stunning!


----------



## Pessie

Bolide 31 for the last few days   We were caught in a sudden snowstorm yesterday but all's well


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Bolide 31 for the last few days   We were caught in a sudden snowstorm yesterday but all's well
> 
> View attachment 3953291


WOW this is just SO beautiful in this color Pessie!!! Gorgeous! Only thing that would make the pic better is if you had a slice of that yummy cake you recently made sitting next to it! Also LOVE the woodwork in the background


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cherry, dearest, you wound me.
> Does my Diorever WOC not tempt you? Alas!
> 
> @Kendie26 it really is such a gorgeous WOC of yours





BigCherry said:


> Gorgeous Kendie  I wish I had a throne for mine





BigCherry said:


> A love triangle  a very public love triangle  OMG
> 
> Dawn you know I love your new woc immensely and the only reason I’m not totally tempted is because whilst I will never buy a Chanel woc,  I am most certainly going to buy a mini Diorever. A beautiful big sister to yours  A woc is just no good for me, I need that little bit extra room.





Maracucha said:


> Ohh Hun!! You are so sweet thanks you made my day! And I’m in love with your beauties -celine and that chanel card holder in pink is out of this world





MustLuvDogs said:


> <sigh>  I could look at this photo all day.  A beautiful Celine with Chanel slg's.  Perfection!


Thank you all for the Celine/Chanel combo love 
 ha Cherry, “a public love triangle!!” See @Miss_Dawn , no worries~she’s not buying either brand WOC!


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> WOW this is just SO beautiful in this color Pessie!!! Gorgeous! Only thing that would make the pic better is if you had a slice of that yummy cake you recently made sitting next to it! Also LOVE the woodwork in the background


Thank you  Kendie!  It's a fireplace surround - big old gothic style thing, probably arts and crafts?  Not original to the house but contemporaneous with it - the previous owners were avid antique collectors, and fortunately they couldn't take it with them   Hmmm....cake..... maybe I should make another  and maybe I shouldn't!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> first thing i did with my new City - i added a chain to it!
> Love it, yours looks so lush, with just right amount of silver hw


Thank you , ksuromax !
Have you posted pics of your "chained" city ??? 



Pessie said:


> Bolide 31 for the last few days   We were caught in a sudden snowstorm yesterday but all's well
> 
> View attachment 3953291


Wow , this color  kills me


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , ksuromax !
> Have you posted pics of your "chained" city ???


not yet, i was going to break her in today, but in the other thread we were talking about Mulberry Alexa and i was playing with mine and eventually fell for it and decided to wear it today  
City is scheduled for tomorrow


----------



## roundandround

leechiyong said:


> Still stuck on my mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3949661



Another cute mini!



Kendie26 said:


> WOC day for errands [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950419



Too pretty  to run errands, but yeah it's* @Kendie*, always with a glam look 



ksuromax said:


> TOD's tote



Love the bag and your sandals!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal City Grained Calfskin



Beautiful! I can imagine how buttery the leather is!



anitsirk said:


> Bought my very first twilly! Unfortunately I didn’t bring my bag in when I bought it, so I had to tie it myself at home.. this is gonna take some practice
> View attachment 3952629
> View attachment 3952630



 Gorgeousness!


----------



## tealocean

LucyMadrid said:


> ¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...


I've only recently gotten colorful bags. I usually had black and one little red one for fun. I'm in my mid-40's and finally having fun with colorful bags and loving it! I was already having fun with colorful scarves and sandals. Am I going to look too old lady if I start matching scarves and bags and shoes?  I agree with your colors, but I don' t have a camel or navy bag (yet). I would look at your wardrobe and see which shades will go with most of your clothes and especially which shades will you love wearing. I don't truly need a camel or navy bag, with my wardrobe, but definitely black and red. I wear a lot of black, red, bright blues like cobalt, sapphire, and  teals, and a little deep bright pink. I look best in jewel tones, black, and white. These colors will go with most of my wardrobe: black, red, teal/turquoise, grey, white. Much as I love pink, I don't have a lot of pink bags because they don't go with everything. I only have a few little evening clutches, and they are silver, red, and black. I really love a deep red bag, and then teals & turquoises. What's your happy color?


----------



## roundandround

Bought with my hard earned cash approx. somewhere between  the year 2000-2001. She was displayed in the shop window and everytime I passed by I  when I saw her. 

I don't have many bags in my possession but I don't know why I almost forgot this poor baby. I'm lusting for another bag in brown and thought HEY I have 1 or 2  
So I got her out of the dustbag. Imagine after staying 8 yrs. inside her dustbag inside the cabinet, she still looks amazing. 

Here she is coming home from a rainy day today
Claudio Ferrici in embossed croco leather. The color changes from chestnut to caramel color depending the lightings.


----------



## Kendie26

My weekly lunch date with my Mom[emoji4]


----------



## houseof999

Finally took this baby out shopping today.  Yes, I got cheesecake too. Lol! [emoji39]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch date with my Mom[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953955


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> not yet, i was going to break her in today, but in the other thread we were talking about Mulberry Alexa and i was playing with mine and eventually fell for it and decided to wear it today
> City is scheduled for tomorrow


@Pollie-Jean  I’ve been wondering the same EXACT thing PJ!!! WHEN-oh-when will SHE whip out THE newbie BAL!!!???Although I kind of DO appreciate @ksuromax NOT showing it cause my jealousy horns will rear their ugly head!!


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Bought with my hard earned cash approx. somewhere between  the year 2000-2001. She was displayed in the shop window and everytime I passed by I  when I saw her.
> 
> I don't have many bags in my possession but I don't know why I almost forgot this poor baby. I'm lusting for another bag in brown and thought HEY I have 1 or 2
> So I got her out of the dustbag. Imagine after staying 8 yrs. inside her dustbag inside the cabinet, she still looks amazing.
> 
> Here she is coming home from a rainy day today
> Claudio Ferrici in embossed croco leather. The color changes from chestnut to caramel color depending the lightings.
> View attachment 3953949
> 
> View attachment 3953950
> 
> View attachment 3953951


Did you say EIGHT years my sweet friend?!!! SO better late than never, right?! I’ve never heard of this brand but that IS indeed a GORGEOUS bag! Love croc embossed & I’m all over that colorYAY you for exposing her today!


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> Finally took this baby out shopping today.  Yes, I got cheesecake too. Lol! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953961


Now THAT is a precious most unique bag!!!   Lucky you on both bag & cheesecake!


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> Now THAT is a precious most unique bag!!!   Lucky you on both bag & cheesecake!


Thanks! I got the cheesecakes for my sons. I might get one bite. Lol!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>


I know you are going to get one (if you haven’t already)Hope all is wonderful my dear kind friend!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch date with my Mom[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953955



Gorgeous Reissue (drool).  I need to get on your weekly lunch schedule so I can see your beautiful bag (and beautiful you ) in person.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Finally took this baby out shopping today.  Yes, I got cheesecake too. Lol! [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953961


Lovely (as is the rest of your kisslock collection).  And so jealous you got food from the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch date with my Mom[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953955


Coco would approve!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

anitsirk said:


> Bought my very first twilly! Unfortunately I didn’t bring my bag in when I bought it, so I had to tie it myself at home.. this is gonna take some practice
> View attachment 3952629
> View attachment 3952630


STUNNING Serpenti!!!  Yum!


LucyMadrid said:


> ¿Which colours do you prefer in your collections? From my point of view, there ar four basic colours which match with most of my clothes: black, of course, camel, red and navy. I do not own a purple bag, although there are beautiful models in this colour, but I am doubtful to buy one. Perhaps I won't use it very often...


I wear mostly black / grey / white and jewel tones. So, I have lots o' black bags and I use all of them. Metallics and greys are my next "must haves". I'm also crazy about color and have to have reds, blues and pinks in my collection. 


Gladification said:


> Birthday gift to self! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953004


This velvet is TDF!  So luxe and so lush!!  Do you wear this casually for only for cocktails / formal? I'd love to know how you styled it!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City in calfskin


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Reissue (drool).  I need to get on your weekly lunch schedule so I can see your beautiful bag (and beautiful you ) in person.





ksuromax said:


> Coco would approve!!


Would love to have you join us anytime iammindaThank you both & haha ksuromax ~i did name my new car “Coco!” It seemed fitting I KNOW when i wander over into Bal forum you will have posted “IT!!”


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City in calfskin


AHA!!! We are posting same time....look right above this post & see my last comment.....THIS is what I’m talking about!! BEST newest Bal ever!!!  Congrats again on this fine specimen!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> AHA!!! We are posting same time....look right above this post & see my last comment.....THIS is what I’m talking about!! BEST newest Bal ever!!!  Congrats again on this fine specimen!!!


Ref to post above, i had no idea you named your car 'Coco', i meant Her Gorgeous self Coco Chanel  
did you name you car after her? or, after a recent animated movie? 

Thanks a lot, my Dearest Kendie! i am so happy i got her!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Ref to post above, i had no idea you named your car 'Coco', i meant Her Gorgeous self Coco Chanel
> did you name you car after her? or, after a recent animated movie?
> 
> Thanks a lot, my Dearest Kendie! i am so happy i got her!!


Yes i knew what you meant...that’s why i told you i named my car Coco (referring to Chanel, not the animated movie)


----------



## Selenet

Carrying my Fendi backpack today!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes i knew what you meant...that’s why i told you i named my car Coco (referring to Chanel, not the animated movie)


are the seats quilted?? or, in you fave chevron pattern???


----------



## OHtoDC

My LV twist tote in indigo...already posted in the LV forum but I love it too much not to double post


----------



## sonaturallyme

I pretty much never carry my speedy 35 but I decided to pull her out today bc it's the only bag I have that can fit my small umbrella for these rainy days. But then I rushed out the door and left my umbrella at home lol. This bag is huge and all my goodies inside don't fill her up at all 

At some point I'm going to fill that wall with motivational quotes. So far I just have that one.


----------



## Serva1

My trusted winterbag with a Fendi charm


----------



## GGGirl

Janice D said:


> is this one the large?



Yes but it isn’t overwhelming like the Jumbo. Fits a lot never feels heavy when I carry it crossbody for long periods of time.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> are the seats quilted?? or, in you fave chevron pattern???


Great question!! All i know is they are leather. I’ll need to study the design when i get back in Coco in a little bit!


----------



## BagLadyT

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3954489
> 
> View attachment 3954490
> 
> 
> Carrying my Fendi backpack today!



Loving this whole outfit!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> My weekly lunch date with my Mom[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953955



Love me some mommy and me time!


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> Love me some mommy and me time!


Aw yes, i remember that w/ your sweet post/pic! Too bad my dear mom has ZERO interest in bags. Much as i try to convince her, she’s so not into it


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Aw yes, i remember that w/ your sweet post/pic! Too bad my dear mom has ZERO interest in bags. Much as i try to convince her, she’s so not into it



Not everyone's cup of tea but that's ok, quality time is the best! Hope you had a ball!


----------



## tealocean

sonaturallyme said:


> I pretty much never carry my speedy 35 but I decided to pull her out today bc it's the only bag I have that can fit my small umbrella for these rainy days. But then I rushed out the door and left my umbrella at home lol. This bag is huge and all my goodies inside don't fill her up at all
> 
> At some point I'm going to fill that wall with motivational quotes. So far I just have that one.
> 
> View attachment 3954706
> 
> View attachment 3954709


A bag with pouches all orderly like that is such a pretty sight! I can say that here!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


She's such a beauty!  Enjoy her in good health. [emoji253]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


Hi I!
Congrats!  She's beautiful! 
You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly C and RN.  Oh RN — I had Patxi’s Pizza today (super yummy, couldn’t sneak a picture before the waiter served me a big slice).  



carterazo said:


> She's such a beauty!  Enjoy her in good health. [emoji253]





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> Congrats!  She's beautiful!
> You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


Wooooowww!
Gorgeous 
Congratulations @Iamminda
Enjoy your black beauty


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly C and RN.  Oh RN —* I had Patxi’s Pizza today (super yummy, couldn’t sneak a picture before the waiter served me a big slice)*.


Hi I!
No picture necessary! I can visualize that delicious pizza just as if it were sitting in front of me. I'm happy you made it to Patxi's today! (Now I know what it feels like when I "torture" you with my trips to Patxi's. )


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.



Congratulations on your stunning bag . 

I can imagine just how excited you were and how many times you peeped at it during dinner.  

Totally beautiful, do enjoy and have a great weekend too.


----------



## Gladification

Sparkletastic said:


> STUNNING Serpenti!!!  Yum!
> 
> I wear mostly black / grey / white and jewel tones. So, I have lots o' black bags and I use all of them. Metallics and greys are my next "must haves". I'm also crazy about color and have to have reds, blues and pinks in my collection.
> This velvet is TDF!  So luxe and so lush!!  Do you wear this casually for only for cocktails / formal? I'd love to know how you styled it!


I've only started wearing for a few days but I'm wearing it for work at the moment  imo it's great for both casual which i would wear crossbody mostly and for formal where I'll usually carry it with both straps doubled up


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much MD and BC.  I actually spent this past week staring at her on my coffee table at home (while watching tv) before venturing out with her today (lol) — yep, a bit excited about this one .  



Miss_Dawn said:


> Wooooowww!
> Gorgeous
> Congratulations @Iamminda
> Enjoy your black beauty





BigCherry said:


> Congratulations on your stunning bag .
> 
> I can imagine just how excited you were and how many times you peeped at it during dinner.
> 
> Totally beautiful, do enjoy and have a great weekend too.


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much MD and BC.  I actually spent this past week staring at her on my coffee table at home (while watching tv) before venturing out with her today (lol) — yep, a bit excited about this one .


Dearest @Iamminda 
I am chuffed to ragged bits about you getting your lovely new CC. I look forward to seeing lots of action pics of your lady, and hearing about your good hair days


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.
> 
> View attachment 3955620


Yummy glossy black leather!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.
> 
> View attachment 3955620


Sooooo sweet! Your Coach collection is AMAZING!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


Ok, so you must be getting sick of my replies so I’ll just say, you know how i feel


----------



## Glttglam

In the mood for white florals, so I'm carrying my Michael Kors Desi tote.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Diorever WOC again today


----------



## Iamminda

Hope you and Mr Dawn are having a good weekend,  Love your gorgeous WOC — that leather/hardware combo has me seriously swooning.  Maybe I have a little of that magical CC power your beautiful CCs give you — I kinda had a good hair day yesterday (think DH was humoring me when he said I looked glamorous. Moi? Lol).  



Miss_Dawn said:


> Dearest @Iamminda
> I am chuffed to ragged bits about you getting your lovely new CC. I look forward to seeing lots of action pics of your lady, and hearing about your good hair days





Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC again today


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, so you must be getting sick of my replies so I’ll just say, you know how i feel



Thanks so much sweet K.  I am sure you are bored of seeing this bag of mine (so to cut your boredom into half, I need to get a second CC to alternate with this one, lol).


----------



## houseof999

Out for breakfast and noticed my bag coincidentally matched the seating colors exactly. Lol!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hope you and Mr Dawn are having a good weekend,  Love your gorgeous WOC — that leather/hardware combo has me seriously swooning.  Maybe I have a little of that magical CC power your beautiful CCs give you — I kinda had a good hair day yesterday (think DH was humoring me when he said I looked glamorous. Moi? Lol).


Yay for magical handbags that confer good hair days 
I’m sure you looked very glamorous and it’s great that Mr Iamminda noticed 
Mr Dawn and I are out for a day trip and about to sit down to a late lunch. Nice lazy Saturday 
Have a great weekend


----------



## aundria17

My new favorite Coach bag......the Parker


----------



## Lake Effect

I carried this yesterday and will today too. A great casual/work bag medium bucket. I avoid large buckets. They turn into black holes for me! This is from the Lightweights line, Monterey Hobo, circa 1990. I had been biased toward the original weight leather from Coach. This and another Lightweight won me over and showed me the quality is the same.


----------



## Lake Effect

Alot of Coach love today!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.
> 
> View attachment 3955620


I know there is a Coach in my future with this leather. I have mulled over the big sister to this bag on several occasions.


----------



## Molly0

Lake Effect said:


> I know there is a Coach in my future with this leather. I have mulled over the big sister tp this bag on several occasions.


It is a really nice leather.  
I keep looking at a Kate Spade on Nordstrom’s site that looks like similar leather.   I think it is called “Carter street - Alaina leather”.  I haven’t seen one IRL but I would sure like to!


----------



## Vanana

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City in calfskin


So cool!!! Love those gloves too!


----------



## Vanana

Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.


----------



## ksuromax

Vanana said:


> Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956224
> View attachment 3956225


gorgeous hw!  and  boots!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956224
> View attachment 3956225


This rainbow iridescent Boy is out of this world gorgeous.  Another killer head-to-toe look from you


----------



## tolliv

Speedy 30


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Givenchy Antigona mini [emoji173]️


----------



## FunBagz

Headed out to dinner with my black mini


----------



## Sparkletastic

This was a two bag day. 

Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw


Chanel Jumbo Single Classic Flap in gunmetal grey lamb skin w/bijoux chain in shw.


----------



## Aoifs

GST this weekend


----------



## Kendie26

Sweetyqbk said:


> Givenchy Antigona mini [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956279
> View attachment 3956280



You look awesome!![emoji847][emoji173]️love the blouse & shoes too!


----------



## Kendie26

Aoifs said:


> GST this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956762



Such a special bag! Beautiful & so functional [emoji173]️[emoji93]


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday at hair salon with my holy grail Chanel tweed reissue


----------



## Kendie26

Last night for double celebration dinner with our besties & goddaughter ...Celine   [emoji170]This color / pic is dedicated to my girl @BigCherry
View attachment 3956774


----------



## Kendie26

So sorry gang, I messed up last post
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dinner out w/ besties last night...Celine clutch.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much sweet K.  I am sure you are bored of seeing this bag of mine (so to cut your boredom into half, I need to get a second CC to alternate with this one, lol).


You know I’m there to “help” you anytime with decision on #2!!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> My new favorite Coach bag......the Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955931


Really pretty...i LOVE this!! I can see why she’s your new fave!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> So sorry gang, I messed up last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956775
> 
> Dinner out w/ besties last night...Celine clutch.



You are killing me lately  Celine, beautiful scarves, exquisite blues, shades of my beloved grey with black .  You look just perfect, hope you had a great night


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> This rainbow iridescent Boy is out of this world gorgeous.  Another killer head-to-toe look from you


Thank you so much IM! It’s so hectic usually that when I can actually have some fun on the weekends (and the peace of mind) I try


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> This was a two bag day.
> 
> Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw
> View attachment 3956727
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Single Classic Flap in gunmetal grey lamb skin w/bijoux chain in shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956726


Day and night bags  
I’m so glad that you are taking the gray beauty out so much she deserves to be seen for sure! Spectacular!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday at hair salon with my holy grail Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956772
> View attachment 3956773


Beautiful textures overload  she is looking great!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> So sorry gang, I messed up last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956775
> 
> Dinner out w/ besties last night...Celine clutch.


Gorgeous blue!!! Hope you had a blast!


----------



## Kendie26

Thread hog (me) is back again- sorry! Dressed for our BIG DAY of SuperBowl excitement~Go Eagles!! [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Beautiful textures overload  she is looking great!!!


Thank you twinsie...thank you for EVERYTHING!!  Get your tweedie out soon!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you twinsie...thank you for EVERYTHING!!  Get your tweedie out soon!


Thanks I see I’ve been tagged!! Hahaha 

Btw passing on little tip from the wise and stylish ladies on the RTW thread.. my tweed bag is in perfect shape (as I can see yours) but the ladies were giving tips to others on preloved tweed jackets and loose thread advice.  I just ordered a set of good Susan Bates smaller size crochet hooks for under $10 in case I ever need it. A tweed lover’s companion


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci Soho a go-go in Oxford Street today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Thread hog (me) is back again- sorry! Dressed for our BIG DAY of SuperBowl excitement~Go Eagles!! [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956876


Hi K!
Sharing your excitement! I know how much fun it is to have a team in the Super Bowl.  Good luck to your team! Have a fun day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I promise I won't keep posting pictures of the same bag over and over, but it was such a beautiful day in San Francisco yesterday I had to take pictures! Land's End! It was not cold or windy so I was able to sit and enjoy the view. I'm going to carry Dillen for a while. She's working out well with the two front zipper pockets. My phone is in one and my coin case with my Clipper card is in the other.  Very easy to use when hopping a lot of buses, which I did yesterday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday at hair salon with my holy grail Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956772
> View attachment 3956773


Love this tweed bag! 


Vanana said:


> Day and night bags
> I’m so glad that you are taking the gray beauty out so much she deserves to be seen for sure! Spectacular!!


Thanks, Vanana!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> This was a two bag day.
> 
> Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw
> View attachment 3956727
> 
> Chanel Jumbo Single Classic Flap in gunmetal grey lamb skin w/bijoux chain in shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956726



Two beauties in one day — double the fun.  This grey Jumbo is heart-stopping stunning — Please use it and post pics more often


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.



Gorgeous!
Many congrats. You will love this bag so much, it is fab


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thread hog (me) is back again- sorry! Dressed for our BIG DAY of SuperBowl excitement~Go Eagles!! [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956876



Love all three gorgeous pieces K.  Your HG tweed CC has the most wonderful/perfect colors.   Have fun watching the game today — I will be watching sexy JT at half time.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Soho a go-go in Oxford Street today



Yeah for this Soho cutie!   Have fun shopping and dining (someday, I will make it across the pond and visit ).


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Many congrats. You will love this bag so much, it is fab


Thanks Livia1


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I promise I won't keep posting pictures of the same bag over and over, but it was such a beautiful day in San Francisco yesterday I had to take pictures! Land's End! It was not cold or windy so I was able to sit and enjoy the view. I'm going to carry Dillen for a while. She's working out well with the two front zipper pockets. My phone is in one and my coin case with my Clipper card is in the other.  Very easy to use when hopping a lot of buses, which I did yesterday!
> View attachment 3956969
> View attachment 3956970



We love seeing this beautiful red bag of yours (that pebbly goodness!) — and what a fantastic view!   Indeed we are having lovely weather this weekend, aren’t we?  Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Aoifs

Happy super bowl Sunday to my American TPF friends! I once stayed up to watch it and loved it (it's on in the middle of the night here!) They dont show the half time ads though which are the best part [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> We love seeing this beautiful red bag of yours (that pebbly goodness!) — and what a fantastic view!   Indeed we are having lovely weather this weekend, aren’t we?  Enjoy your Sunday.


Thanks I! I do love showing her off.
Yes! We are having wonderful weather this weekend! 
I hope you enjoy your Sunday too!


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel Clutch with chain ... going out with the family


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> View attachment 3957610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel Clutch with chain ... going out with the family



Love the clutch of course but seriously that hat is way cute


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> Love the clutch of course but seriously that hat is way cute


Isn’t it? . I love  it when I saw  it & bought it right away ... btw, it’s Under Armour . Thanks, hon


----------



## meowmix318

luvlux64 said:


> View attachment 3957610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel Clutch with chain [emoji813]... going out with the family


Love your beanie


----------



## tolliv

tolliv said:


> Speedy 40
> View attachment 3956278


This is a Speedy 40.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday at hair salon with my holy grail Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956772
> View attachment 3956773


winter perfection!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City in calfskin


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sparkletastic said:


> I switched into my black shimmer patent Chanel jumbo single flap for a very casual dinner out. I love how the patent "pops" against black clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925816


I never liked patent bags until a saw a black patent classic flap at the French Open, it really turned my head. this is the most stunning patent bag I’ve ever seen. That shimmer is mesmerising!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

this style works for me


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> Sharing your excitement! I know how much fun it is to have a team in the Super Bowl.  Good luck to your team! Have a fun day!





Iamminda said:


> Love all three gorgeous pieces K.  Your HG tweed CC has the most wonderful/perfect colors.   Have fun watching the game today — I will be watching sexy JT at half time.





Aoifs said:


> Happy super bowl Sunday to my American TPF friends! I once stayed up to watch it and loved it (it's on in the middle of the night here!) They dont show the half time ads though which are the best part [emoji16][emoji6]





ksuromax said:


> winter perfection!!


Thanks Lovelies!! EVERYTHING is extra special sweet today thanks to our beloved Philadelphia EAGLES winning the SuperBowl (no disrespect to the Patriots)


----------



## Molly0

Pollie-Jean said:


> this style works for me


Love that easygoing style! 
Just the best!    . . . and that bag!!!
What year is it?


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Out with le Boy today [emoji813]️


----------



## roundandround

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City in calfskin


The whole look is everything for me 



Iamminda said:


> First day out with my black beauty .  Have a great weekend everyone.


Congrats Iamminda, you and this beautiful bag are meant for each other. Enjoy her company 



Molly0 said:


> Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.
> 
> View attachment 3955620



Great bag! I wonder where I was when those wonderful Coaches were released  Now, I can only admire them  looking at the screen hereon tpf.



Vanana said:


> Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956224
> View attachment 3956225



Beautiful bag and the wearer of course!


----------



## Scully Piper

Vanana said:


> Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956224
> View attachment 3956225


LOVE your whole look!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday at hair salon with my holy grail Chanel tweed reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956772
> View attachment 3956773


WOW!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

roundandround said:


> Bought with my hard earned cash approx. somewhere between  the year 2000-2001. She was displayed in the shop window and everytime I passed by I  when I saw her.
> 
> I don't have many bags in my possession but I don't know why I almost forgot this poor baby. I'm lusting for another bag in brown and thought HEY I have 1 or 2
> So I got her out of the dustbag. Imagine after staying 8 yrs. inside her dustbag inside the cabinet, she still looks amazing.
> 
> Here she is coming home from a rainy day today
> Claudio Ferrici in embossed croco leather. The color changes from chestnut to caramel color depending the lightings.
> View attachment 3953949
> 
> View attachment 3953950
> 
> View attachment 3953951


What a beauty!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

FunBagz said:


> Headed out to dinner with my black mini
> 
> View attachment 3956370


Love your whole ensemble!!!


----------



## tatertot

I've been carrying my much loved, navy XL Proenza Schouler PS1 lately


----------



## Molly0

[QUOTE
Great bag! I wonder where I was when those wonderful Coaches were released  Now, I can only admire them  looking at the screen hereon tpf.
[/QUOTE]

This one is from 2007.  
Was that REALLY 11 years ago? !!!!


----------



## houseof999

My little Treesje today. I love the look of the flap but not for it to be the main entry to the bag. This flap is only for the front pocket. It has a zip top opening. I think I've only carried it once before. [emoji15]


----------



## MKB0925

Pollie-Jean said:


> this style works for me


Love it and looks great on you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Two beauties in one day — double the fun.  This grey Jumbo is heart-stopping stunning — Please use it and post pics more often


Thank you! 


Bags_4_life said:


> I never liked patent bags until a saw a black patent classic flap at the French Open, it really turned my head. this is the most stunning patent bag I’ve ever seen. That shimmer is mesmerising!!!


I'm usually not a patent bag girl either. But, I agree this one is special. Thanks so much for the compliment. 


Pollie-Jean said:


> this style works for me


Great bag. I'm still looking for my casua Chanel.


----------



## Molly0

My casual “beater-bag” Chanel. 
My fav!


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> My little Treesje today. I love the look of the flap but not for it to be the main entry to the bag. This flap is only for the front pocket. It has a zip top opening. I think I've only carried it once before. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958301


I love this! It has an “M” on it!


----------



## Monique1004

I got a new puff ball for my Pico 22.


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Congrats Iamminda, you and this beautiful bag are meant for each other. Enjoy her company
> !



Thanks very much R


----------



## LucyMadrid

Tealocean asks what my happy color is!!! Well, I don't know, really. I suppose my happy color depends on the day or the occasion. Actually, I suppose my happy color is red. Red always encourages me a lot!


----------



## Molly0

Monique1004 said:


> I got a new puff ball for my Pico 22.
> View attachment 3958539


Stunning!  
A Picotin is my dream bag.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> My casual “beater-bag” Chanel.
> My fav!
> View attachment 3958526


I love your beater bag!


----------



## Vanana

Can’t resist posting this photo here too  

One of my favorite mini’s


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> I love this! It has an “M” on it!


I'd say get it but it's probably too small for you. There's a NWT Treesje Abbyss for sale on the bay.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this photo here too
> 
> One of my favorite mini’s
> View attachment 3958595



Your bag is gorgeous, of course.  But that gingerbread man cookie jar is too cute!


----------



## Vanana

MustLuvDogs said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, of course.  But that gingerbread man cookie jar is too cute!


thanks I had to bring him home when I saw him


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this photo here too
> 
> One of my favorite mini’s
> View attachment 3958595



I’ve never seen this bag. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Vanana

Sweetyqbk said:


> I’ve never seen this bag. It’s beautiful.


Thank you! they had it in jumbo around a bit but the mini size was impossible to find like they didn't make many but my ever resourceful SA was able to get this in for me (I was convinced it had to be mini).  I do love this little guy. Navy on bottom and pink back pocket.   I love colors


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> My casual “beater-bag” Chanel.
> My fav!
> View attachment 3958526


This is the perfect beater bag. I’m so happy for you and wanting one for me.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> This is the perfect beater bag. I’m so happy for you and wanting one for me.


Thank you!  What a compliment coming from one such as you, who has some of the greatest!


----------



## Lake Effect

hey Hey hey ladies! I know alot reds are coming out, but I have to indulge in a little hometown pride and I can't believe I have the perfect shade of teal green! For a group guys who were not expected to pull together, woof woof! Thanks Pats for a great game. And yeah, if you caught SNL, that's the red lid for my Wawa Tervis cup lol lol.


----------



## leechiyong

Week two of my mini Pixie:


----------



## CoachMaven

Lake Effect said:


> hey Hey hey ladies! I know alot reds are coming out, but I have to indulge in a little hometown pride and I can't believe I have the perfect shade of teal green! For a group guys who were not expected to pull together, woof woof! Thanks Pats for a great game. And yeah, if you caught SNL, that's the red lid for my Wawa Tervis cup lol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959154



Love this bag! While I am not an Eagles fan, I am glad to see the hometown team finally got their ring. I miss Wawa!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Lake Effect said:


> hey Hey hey ladies! I know alot reds are coming out, but I have to indulge in a little hometown pride and I can't believe I have the perfect shade of teal green! For a group guys who were not expected to pull together, woof woof! Thanks Pats for a great game. And yeah, if you caught SNL, that's the red lid for my Wawa Tervis cup lol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959154



[emoji322]Woohooooo!!  Very  proud & psyched [emoji93]Eagles [emoji93]fan/ compadre right along with you! Isn’t it amazing how electric & joyous everyone is?!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Week two of my mini Pixie:
> View attachment 3959267



Such an incredibly beautiful exquisite bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> hey Hey hey ladies! I know alot reds are coming out, but I have to indulge in a little hometown pride and I can't believe I have the perfect shade of teal green! For a group guys who were not expected to pull together, woof woof! Thanks Pats for a great game. And yeah, if you caught SNL, that's the red lid for my Wawa Tervis cup lol lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959154


What a gorgeous bag!!! Teals are my favorite color range! Congrats on your team winning!


----------



## tealocean

LucyMadrid said:


> Tealocean asks what my happy color is!!! Well, I don't know, really. I suppose my happy color depends on the day or the occasion. Actually, I suppose my happy color is red. Red always encourages me a lot!


Fun! I love a red bag! I find red very energizing!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

In love! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Kendie26

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3959406
> 
> 
> In love! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


LOVE both of your blue beauties ladies!!


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> Love this bag! While I am not an Eagles fan, I am glad to see the hometown team finally got their ring. I miss Wawa!!!





Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]Woohooooo!!  Very  proud & psyched [emoji93]Eagles [emoji93]fan/ compadre right along with you! Isn’t it amazing how electric & joyous everyone is?!


I have to be honest, I am not the die-hard fan like some family members, friends or co-workers, but when you live in the area, it is hard not to get caught up in the fun! Even my male co-worker was impressed with my *game* bag. 
Honestly, I think it is harder to keep the coffee stations at the Super Wawa’s as clean as I would like , lol. But I still go there all the time.


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Pessie

Ruby Victoria


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE both of your blue beauties ladies!!



Thanks Kendie26 [emoji4]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

My friend’s Prada [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MKB0925

Coach Nude Edie...nice and neutral..[emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

A sentimental oldie...TB


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Ruby Victoria
> View attachment 3960098


Whoa, what a looker this babe is!!!


----------



## Kendie26

MademoiselleXO said:


> My friend’s Prada [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3960222


This is SO SO SO beautiful!!! Is it similar to a WOC? I love how you arrange all of your pics...you are extremely artistic!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Finally found a great work bag. It's a large Longchamp Le Pliage. I was tired of carrying a laptop bag and a purse so I found a bag that holds my laptop, notebook, and all my SLGs. I'm headed to physical therapy so I just grabbed my pochette to carry my essentials.


----------



## missmandymarie

Rebecca Minkoff Cupid


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> A sentimental oldie...TB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960365


This leather!!!!  I like!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)


----------



## meowmix318

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960646


Aww feel better. At least you at looking stylish as you fight off this illness


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960646


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960646


get well soon!


----------



## Molly0

Greg Birch Coach.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960646


Beautiful bag.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m struggling with an awful virus so my Fendi BTW accompanied me to the doctor’s office.  (It holds a ton of tissues. Lol!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960646


Feel better Sparkle....at least you have your sense of humor w/ your pic/post (tissues) I LOVE your Fendi By the Way!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This leather!!!!  I like!!!


Thanks so much iamminda girlfriend! That’s why i decided to do closeup shot (instead of entire bag) I actually took that bag on our honeymoon trip so it’s hard to part w/ her, although I never use her anymore.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Greg Birch Coach.
> View attachment 3960745


Big fan...love this color! I have yet to find 1 of your coach bags that i don’t totally love & drool over!


----------



## BlueCherry

Two of my favourite things [emoji4]


----------



## Anisa96

aundria17 said:


> My new favorite Coach bag......the Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955931


Oh Wowww *swoon*


----------



## Anisa96

Vanana said:


> Chanel cosmopolite blue tweed coat, iridescent purple rainbow boy, and pearls with moonstones necklace.
> View attachment 3956224
> View attachment 3956225


Boy Bags are just so freaking beautiful!!! Especially this one!


----------



## Zenerdiode

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal City Grained Calfskin



Wowzers  that's one great Bbag with the chain strap



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City in calfskin



Love this!



Molly0 said:


> Today I’m carrying one of those little old Coach bags that I have kept around just for the leather.  Somewhere along the way I added an extension to make the strap longer.
> 
> View attachment 3955620



Beautiful bag.



RuedeNesle said:


> I promise I won't keep posting pictures of the same bag over and over, but it was such a beautiful day in San Francisco yesterday I had to take pictures! Land's End! It was not cold or windy so I was able to sit and enjoy the view. I'm going to carry Dillen for a while. She's working out well with the two front zipper pockets. My phone is in one and my coin case with my Clipper card is in the other.  Very easy to use when hopping a lot of buses, which I did yesterday!
> View attachment 3956969
> View attachment 3956970



I don't have a red bag but after seeing this, it's time to get one. Beautiful view too.



tatertot said:


> I've been carrying my much loved, navy XL Proenza Schouler PS1 lately
> View attachment 3958152



 Beautiful blue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Zenerdiode said:


> I don't have a red bag but after seeing this, it's time to get one. Beautiful view too.


Hi Z! 
Thanks very much! Yes, it's time you got a red bag!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Big fan...love this color! I have yet to find 1 of your coach bags that i don’t totally love & drool over!


Thank you for the compliment!
Who is “Greg Birch” ?!? 
haha oops 
Was supposed to be “Grey Birch”

I think I remember you sharing  a gorgeous Coach tote at one time 
as well, no?


----------



## Chiichan

Been using my Bosphore backpack for the last few days.


----------



## aundria17

Coach Parker


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250



[emoji322][emoji847]Gasp!! Soooooo pretty!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3960946
> 
> 
> Two of my favourite things [emoji4]



Yeah girl!!!! This 1 is my top favorite of yours ... doesn’t get any better [emoji8][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]since you said “ 2 of your favorite things “... I’m copying that & posting 2 of mine [emoji41]( Chanel & the EAGLES!!) Super Bowl parade in Philadelphia today!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thank you for the compliment!
> Who is “Greg Birch” ?!?
> haha oops
> Was supposed to be “Grey Birch”
> 
> I think I remember you sharing  a gorgeous Coach tote at one time
> as well, no?


 you are adorable!!! Ha, yes i did chuckle at Greg Birch!! I  assumed fun auto correct. Yes i do have a few Coach that I adore.


----------



## Scorpiio

My MCM Heritage Hedy Hobo ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl!!!! This 1 is my top favorite of yours ... doesn’t get any better [emoji8][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]since you said “ 2 of your favorite things “... I’m copying that & posting 2 of mine [emoji41]( Chanel & the EAGLES!!) Super Bowl parade in Philadelphia today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961362


I love this bag of yours dear K (remember who gets this bag if you get tired of it, wink wink, lol).   Congrats on your big win!!!   Real exciting time to be in Philly.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag of yours dear K (remember who gets this bag if you get tired of it, wink wink, lol).   Congrats on your big win!!!   Real exciting time to be in Philly.



I will NEVER EVER EVER forget my dearest girl!! Promise & thank you[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


oh my gawd!  These Parker’s are killing me. So cute!!! 


Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl!!!! This 1 is my top favorite of yours ... doesn’t get any better [emoji8][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]since you said “ 2 of your favorite things “... I’m copying that & posting 2 of mine [emoji41]( Chanel & the EAGLES!!) Super Bowl parade in Philadelphia today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961362


I love this bag!!! Always have!! 


Iamminda said:


> I love this bag of yours dear K (remember who gets this bag if you get tired of it, wink wink, lol).   Congrats on your big win!!!   Real exciting time to be in Philly.





Kendie26 said:


> I will NEVER EVER EVER forget my dearest girl!! Promise & thank you[emoji8][emoji173]️


See this is so sad. TPF should bring us all together as happy purse friends. But, now that I am so cruelly being kept from what’s rightfully mine (I and my other personalities all agree that this really should be my bag) I am going to be forced to sneak into Kendie’s house and claim this bag (along with a couple others since I’ll be there.)

No worries Kendie. I will commit my felony quite neatly (I’ll even be sure to wipe my feet before entering) and leave you a very nice  note and box of warm chocolate chip cookies as a thank you. I wouldn’t want to be rude.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> oh my gawd!  These Parker’s are killing me. So cute!!!
> 
> I love this bag!!! Always have!!
> 
> 
> See this is so sad. TPF should bring us all together as happy purse friends. But, now that I am so cruelly being kept from what’s rightfully mine (I and my other personalities all agree that this really should be my bag) I am going to be forced to sneak into Kendie’s house and claim this bag (along with a couple others since I’ll be there.)
> 
> No worries Kendie. I will commit my felony quite neatly (I’ll even be sure to wipe my feet before entering) and leave you a very nice  note and box of warm chocolate chip cookies as a thank you. I wouldn’t want to be rude.



No problem — you can have this lovely bag of K .  While you are sneaking into K’s house to claim your bag,  I will sneak into your house to “borrow” your grey jumbo (or black patent jumbo or other jumbo).   Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah girl!!!! This 1 is my top favorite of yours ... doesn’t get any better [emoji8][emoji93][emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji847]since you said “ 2 of your favorite things “... I’m copying that & posting 2 of mine [emoji41]( Chanel & the EAGLES!!) Super Bowl parade in Philadelphia today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961362


LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! this bag!
Enjoy the parade!


----------



## Vanana

Anisa96 said:


> Boy Bags are just so freaking beautiful!!! Especially this one!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## yellowbernie

My new Dooney and Bourke Florentine Cameron Satchel with Laduree Charm


----------



## Sweetyqbk

MademoiselleXO said:


> My friend’s Prada [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3960222



So now i found u here! I follow u on ig too as 
Olichka1123


----------



## pianolize

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Wow, beautiful bag!!! Haven't seen this one-


Sparkletastic said:


> oh my gawd!  These Parker’s are killing me. So cute!!!
> 
> I love this bag!!! Always have!!
> 
> 
> See this is so sad. TPF should bring us all together as happy purse friends. But, now that I am so cruelly being kept from what’s rightfully mine (I and my other personalities all agree that this really should be my bag) I am going to be forced to sneak into Kendie’s house and claim this bag (along with a couple others since I’ll be there.)
> 
> No worries Kendie. I will commit my felony quite neatly (I’ll even be sure to wipe my feet before entering) and leave you a very nice  note and box of warm chocolate chip cookies as a thank you. I wouldn’t want to be rude.


----------



## myluvofbags

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Stunning!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> No problem — you can have this lovely bag of K .  While you are sneaking into K’s house to claim your bag,  I will sneak into your house to “borrow” your grey jumbo (or black patent jumbo or other jumbo).   Hope you are feeling better.


LOL! Maybe we should just establish a lending library.


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3961592


THIS is super sexy & chic...love the studded tassels! Beautiful color


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> oh my gawd!  These Parker’s are killing me. So cute!!!
> 
> I love this bag!!! Always have!!
> 
> 
> See this is so sad. TPF should bring us all together as happy purse friends. But, now that I am so cruelly being kept from what’s rightfully mine (I and my other personalities all agree that this really should be my bag) I am going to be forced to sneak into Kendie’s house and claim this bag (along with a couple others since I’ll be there.)
> 
> No worries Kendie. I will commit my felony quite neatly (I’ll even be sure to wipe my feet before entering) and leave you a very nice  note and box of warm chocolate chip cookies as a thank you. I wouldn’t want to be rude.





Iamminda said:


> No problem — you can have this lovely bag of K .  While you are sneaking into K’s house to claim your bag,  I will sneak into your house to “borrow” your grey jumbo (or black patent jumbo or other jumbo).   Hope you are feeling better.


 Ok Sparkle, looks like she may be yours...I must say though iamminda dearest, i am a bit surprised you so easily give this baby up because you know you need to fight ME for Sparkles grey jumbo. That bad ass bag is MINE!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> THIS is super sexy & chic...love the studded tassels! Beautiful color


Thank you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying Sapphire, my Prada Galleria. 

I started carrying her in mid - Jan. I think I’m a bit obsessed. She goes with everything, matches the lace blue Miu Miu flats that I frequently wear back and forth from office as well as the (really high) blue Chanel pumps I keep in the office. So carrying her satisfies my ordered matchy-matchy soul 

 I must change her out soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Sapphire, my Prada Galleria.
> 
> I started carrying her in mid - Jan. I think I’m a bit obsessed. She goes with everything, matches the lace blue Miu Miu flats that I frequently wear back and forth from office as well as the (really high) blue Chanel pumps I keep in the office. So carrying her satisfies my ordered matchy-matchy soul
> 
> I must change her out soon!


Nooo! She doesn't want you to put her away yet.  She's beautiful and she makes you happy. Carry her as long as you like! I love looking at pics of her!


----------



## dotty8

Today I carried my Prada Galleria bag (with a Laduree charm) , together with cashmere tights and Marc Jacobs booties... it was quite cold outside.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Nooo! She doesn't want you to put her away yet.  She's beautiful and she makes you happy. Carry her as long as you like! I love looking at pics of her!



Thank you very much RdN.
I love her 

A bit off topic but since you lovelies are all bag crazy like me, I particularly like how accessorised she looks every time I peer inside... Because she’s structured, but open, it’s like a controlled but open space that I can peer inside and see all my pretty SLGs 

That includes:

1) my LV trio in various pink epis (cles for travel card, card holder for office pass & small pouch for business cards)
2) my promotion presents from Mr Dawn in coordinating LV Damier Ebene; I’m currently carrying mini Pochette for odds & ends, and cles for keys
3) my brand new Chanel coin purse as a mini wallet (a present to myself for surviving my first full month as a Director at work!)

A few pics attached. The silly collage of my Chanel coin purse was made for @BigCherry who always wants to know if I can fit my tools inside, and is dedicated also to @Iamminda who likes my cute hammer (Mr Dawn is now threatening to buy me a pink one since my TPF friends get excited about the funniest things )

Much love to all my friends. I’m being pulled out of work by Mr Dawn and off for a spa weekend to celebrate Valentine’s and I can’t wait


----------



## shadowplay

Casual day with my trusty oak Bays, Coach bear, and jeans, featuring unflattering fluorescent office lighting [emoji23]


----------



## Shelbyrana

Rebecca Minkoff.  Really enjoying carrying a small bag! It fits my essentials perfectly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much RdN.
> I love her
> 
> A bit off topic but since you lovelies are all bag crazy like me, I particularly like how accessorised she looks every time I peer inside... Because she’s structured, but open, it’s like a controlled but open space that I can peer inside and see all my pretty SLGs
> 
> That includes:
> 
> 1) my LV trio in various pink epis (cles for travel card, card holder for office pass & small pouch for business cards)
> 2) my promotion presents from Mr Dawn in coordinating LV Damier Ebene; I’m currently carrying mini Pochette for odds & ends, and cles for keys
> 3) my brand new Chanel coin purse as a mini wallet (a present to myself for surviving my first full month as a Director at work!)
> 
> A few pics attached. The silly collage of my Chanel coin purse was made for @BigCherry who always wants to know if I can fit my tools inside, and is dedicated also to @Iamminda who likes my cute hammer (Mr Dawn is now threatening to buy me a pink one since my TPF friends get excited about the funniest things )
> 
> Much love to all my friends. I’m being pulled out of work by Mr Dawn and off for a spa weekend to celebrate Valentine’s and I can’t wait


As soon as I started reading your post I knew_ EXACTLY_ what you were saying! I could picture you peering down in your bag and seeing your beautiful SLGs! We really do get each other!   Thanks for the pictures!  I'm especially lovin' your LV trio!
Congrats on your promotion to Director and surviving your first month!
Have a wonderful Valentine's Spa Weekend with Mr. Dawn!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Sapphire, my Prada Galleria.
> 
> I started carrying her in mid - Jan. I think I’m a bit obsessed. She goes with everything, matches the lace blue Miu Miu flats that I frequently wear back and forth from office as well as the (really high) blue Chanel pumps I keep in the office. So carrying her satisfies my ordered matchy-matchy soul
> 
> I must change her out soon!





dotty8 said:


> Today I carried my Prada Galleria bag (with a Laduree charm) , together with cashmere tights and Marc Jacobs booties... it was quite cold outside.


Seriously loving both of your Galleria bags ladies!! Both colors are phenomenal
@Miss_Dawn Enjoy your special spa/Valentines weekend w/ Mr Dawn & I’d love to see your blue Chanel pumps sometime!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


As always, beautiful pairing K


----------



## Iamminda

dotty8 said:


> Today I carried my Prada Galleria bag (with a Laduree charm) , together with cashmere tights and Marc Jacobs booties... it was quite cold outside.


Quite lovely especially with the L charm (I have a few L charms but not this particular cutie, yet )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Sapphire, my Prada Galleria.
> 
> I started carrying her in mid - Jan. I think I’m a bit obsessed. She goes with everything, matches the lace blue Miu Miu flats that I frequently wear back and forth from office as well as the (really high) blue Chanel pumps I keep in the office. So carrying her satisfies my ordered matchy-matchy soul
> 
> I must change her out soon!



I love your gorgeous Sapphire (and gorgeous Ruby).   Has it been a month on your new job already?   Are you just loving it?   Speaking of love, so sweet of Mr Dawn to whisk you away for a romantic weekend.  I am indeed thrilled to see your pretty hammer again.  Perhaps a pink hammer will come home with you after this weekend?   A girl can only dream .  Have a great time dear Miss Dawn.


----------



## Scully Piper

Happy Friday TPF family [emoji1] 
The last 2 days and today...MK camo.


----------



## Iamminda

Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all


Hi I! 
She's beautiful! I feel like the Cupid of red handbags, bringing handbag lovers and their red bags together for Valentine's Day! 
You have a great weekend too!


----------



## CoachMaven

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Oh sweet, 8 pound baby Jesus.....that is just gorgeous in the natural light. I was trying so hard not to want this bag. UGH!!!!!!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Kendie26 said:


> This is SO SO SO beautiful!!! Is it similar to a WOC? I love how you arrange all of your pics...you are extremely artistic!



You’re too sweet! Thank you so much! It’s similar to a WOC but I would say fits much more!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Pizza and Chanel for National Pizza Day! [emoji487]
View attachment 3962912


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> She's beautiful! I feel like the Cupid of red handbags, bringing handbag lovers and their red bags together for Valentine's Day!
> You have a great weekend too!



Thanks very much, my Red Cupid


----------



## christinemliu

MademoiselleXO said:


> Pizza and Chanel for National Pizza Day! [emoji487]
> View attachment 3962912


Can't decide what's more delicious haha, the colorful food or the pretty in pink Chanel!


----------



## Sparkletastic

CoachMaven said:


> Oh sweet, 8 pound baby Jesus.....that is just gorgeous in the natural light. I was trying so hard not to want this bag. UGH!!!!!!!


LOL! At this comment. You win the forum today!

But seriously. This bag is insane. And I love what Coach is doing with their logo!!


----------



## Molly0

Old school Mini MAC


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all


Fabulosity x 10!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all



I love the colour 
Is that a bag charm I see dangling from the side?
Enjoy carrying this red beauty dear iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> As soon as I started reading your post I knew_ EXACTLY_ what you were saying! I could picture you peering down in your bag and seeing your beautiful SLGs! We really do get each other!   Thanks for the pictures!  I'm especially lovin' your LV trio!
> Congrats on your promotion to Director and surviving your first month!
> Have a wonderful Valentine's Spa Weekend with Mr. Dawn!



It’s because we’re both crazy 
It’s the kind of thing you can only admit on TPF
I love the LV trio as well.
And thank you for the congrats and good wishes 



Kendie26 said:


> Seriously loving both of your Galleria bags ladies!! Both colors are phenomenal
> @Miss_Dawn Enjoy your special spa/Valentines weekend w/ Mr Dawn & I’d love to see your blue Chanel pumps sometime!



Thank you sweetie 
My Chanel blue pumps live at the office, along with really high purple Gucci pump heels, and really high YSL beige scrappy sandals, and some shorter beige Gucci heels, pink LKBennett heels and tan Mulberrry heels. Yes, I realise that’s a lot of shoes in the office but I like variety  next time I bring my Chanels home, I will photograph them for you Kendie 



Iamminda said:


> I love your gorgeous Sapphire (and gorgeous Ruby).   Has it been a month on your new job already?   Are you just loving it?   Speaking of love, so sweet of Mr Dawn to whisk you away for a romantic weekend.  I am indeed thrilled to see your pretty hammer again.  Perhaps a pink hammer will come home with you after this weekend?   A girl can only dream .  Have a great time dear Miss Dawn.



No pink hammer  honestly you and @BigCherry and your fixation on home DIY in style 
I was away most of December so Jan was my first month in promoted role, and it’s just crazy. Mostly I love it but sometimes I’m just overwhelmed! Thank you very much for asking


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all



THAT ... is not just a red Bal 
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all


She is truly 1 of the “Bomb Diggities” of all Balenciaga!! Picture/bag perfection my friend!! So glad to see her


----------



## Kendie26

Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

You’re looking very stylish @Kendie26 
that dress and belt is a lovely combination, and great backdrop for your edgy bag. Lovely


----------



## Law

Dragging my Phillip Lim Pashli out that back of my closet for the first time in age


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> You’re looking very stylish @Kendie26
> that dress and belt is a lovely combination, and great backdrop for your edgy bag. Lovely


Just thinking the same


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185



This outfit is soooo fine @Kendie26  love your cutie Valentino!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> You’re looking very stylish @Kendie26
> that dress and belt is a lovely combination, and great backdrop for your edgy bag. Lovely





Law said:


> Dragging my Phillip Lim Pashli out that back of my closet for the first time in age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963189





Law said:


> This outfit is soooo fine @Kendie26  love your cutie Valentino!


Kind thanks sweet Lovelies!! You are killing it Law w/ your mod...totally love your hairstyle & look at those cheekbones & lips!!


----------



## Pessie

Rainy today, as if I needed an excuse to carry my new to me speedy


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my newest bag from Laurel Dasso leathers


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185



Love everything here!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185


Looking so fabulous there, Kendie  That bag and dress together are


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185


This is a very beautiful pairing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a red Balenciaga today for the upcoming Valentine’s Day week (kinda inspired by RN and her lovely red bags ).   Have a great weekend y’all


Beautiful Bal red!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly everyone .   Maybe I should use her more often (lol).   

Miss Dawn — I forgot to put a bag charm on her , That is just the shoulder strap on the side
Kendie — you are looking fine!!!  (Then again, when are you not? )



Kendie26 said:


> She is truly 1 of the “Bomb Diggities” of all Balenciaga!! Picture/bag perfection my friend!! So glad to see her





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Fabulosity x 10!





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the colour
> Is that a bag charm I see dangling from the side?
> Enjoy carrying this red beauty dear iamminda





Livia1 said:


> THAT ... is not just a red Bal
> It's gorgeous!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful Bal red!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Love everything here!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking so fabulous there, Kendie  That bag and dress together are





ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is a very beautiful pairing!


Mucho appreciation dear sweet friends!!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3963221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest bag from Laurel Dasso leathers


Seriously COOL bag!! Uber Coolio indeed


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Diorever WOC today, and what’s inside. Away for the weekend at a spa


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185


Love the bag but the dress [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Law said:


> Dragging my Phillip Lim Pashli out that back of my closet for the first time in age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963189


That's a lovely color! Perfect with your outfit. Thanks for posting it. I love Pashlis but they hardly come by on TPF. I have one in orchid.


----------



## Scully Piper

Scorpiio said:


> My MCM Heritage Hedy Hobo [emoji173]️


Beautiful! I just love MCM!


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC today, and what’s inside. Away for the weekend at a spa



Everything is so cute and lovely, even the screensaver/wallpaper on your phone .  Hope you are having a splendid time at your weekend getaway.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Seriously COOL bag!! Uber Coolio indeed



Kendie you always have sunshine for everyone! mwah!!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks sweet Lovelies!! You are killing it Law w/ your mod...totally love your hairstyle & look at those cheekbones & lips!!



Thank you gorgeous Kendie, you are such a doll 



Scully Piper said:


> That's a lovely color! Perfect with your outfit. Thanks for posting it. I love Pashlis but they hardly come by on TPF. I have one in orchid.



Thanks lovely @Scully Piper i love it too but after dragging it around London all day I remembered why I don’t use it often.... so bulky! 

What colour is orchid? It’s it a purple? I love the colour of mine cause it goes with so many outfits but wish I’d got a slightly smaller one if I’m honest!


----------



## Scully Piper

Law said:


> Thank you gorgeous Kendie, you are such a doll
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely @Scully Piper i love it too but after dragging it around London all day I remembered why I don’t use it often.... so bulky!
> 
> What colour is orchid? It’s it a purple? I love the colour of mine cause it goes with so many outfits but wish I’d got a slightly smaller one if I’m honest!


I agree it can get bulky. It's definitely not an everyday, run around kind of bag for me. 
Here's a pic...


----------



## Law

Scully Piper said:


> I agree it can get bulky. It's definitely not an everyday, run around kind of bag for me.
> Here's a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963889



Wowsers! That colour is amazing! Love it, the pashli comes in some great shades, I remember there was a great olive green


----------



## Scully Piper

Law said:


> Wowsers! That colour is amazing! Love it, the pashli comes in some great shades, I remember there was a great olive green


Thanks! I do remember the olive green. That was one of their great colors for sure.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Breakfast with Prada and Gucci [emoji85]


----------



## meowmix318

MademoiselleXO said:


> Breakfast with Prada and Gucci [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3964066


How cute is your meal ? Where is this by the way


----------



## jcnc

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Sooooooooooo pretty!!


----------



## jcnc

MademoiselleXO said:


> Breakfast with Prada and Gucci [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3964066


Breakfast looks soo yummy and fun! Amd of course your wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Switched back into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's
> View attachment 3964383


I love this red (our resident Cupid, otherwise known as RN, would approve ).


----------



## ksuromax

Love is in the air...  
Balenciaga Work


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> I love this red (our resident Cupid, otherwise known as RN, would approve ).


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Everything is so cute and lovely, even the screensaver/wallpaper on your phone .  Hope you are having a splendid time at your weekend getaway.


@Miss_Dawn Haha Iamminda stole 
my same thought about the screensaver...that is SO cute!!! Happy you are having a lovely weekend getaway w/ dear MR Dawn & your pretty DIOR woc is an awesome choice!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's
> View attachment 3964383





ksuromax said:


> Love is in the air...
> Balenciaga Work


Lovely red heaven to both of you! Guessing we may see tons of red this week for Valentines


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red for tomorrow and the rest of the week in honor of Valentine's
> View attachment 3964383





Iamminda said:


> I love this red (our resident Cupid, otherwise known as RN, would approve ).


Mornin' G & I! 

When I saw G's beautiful bag I gasped! Then I read she was going to carry her all week and I clapped softly and said to myself, "YAY!!!" (It's around 5am and I don't want to wake my sister sleeping in the other room.) Then I read I's post and busted out laughing!  Fortunately I didn't wake my big sis! 

G, I LOVE your Mercer! And honestly every time I see her, here, or in the MK Forum, I start Googling her to try to convince myself I "need" her in my life!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Love is in the air...
> Balenciaga Work


Hi K!
Another beautiful red bag! I'm going to need to keep a paper bag near me to breathe in this week!  I love any holiday that brings out red bags!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

meowmix318 said:


> How cute is your meal ? Where is this by the way



Sweet Moment NYC


----------



## BlueCherry

I don’t have a red bag  but here’s my little companion for the next week I’m away in Ireland [emoji1132]


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> Another beautiful red bag! I'm going to need to keep a paper bag near me to breathe in this week!  I love any holiday that brings out red bags!


Hi, Rue!  
Thank you!  
i am going to use all mine during V's week


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Hi, Rue!
> Thank you!
> i am going to use all mine during V's week


YAY!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!!!
> View attachment 3964702


your avatar is very V's appropriate, too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> your avatar is very V's appropriate, too!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> I don’t have a red bag  but here’s my little companion for the next week I’m away in Ireland [emoji1132]
> 
> View attachment 3964669


I like this bag a lot (the clean lines and simple elegance—very lovely).


----------



## sonaturallyme

This is my first time wearing ripped jeans. I really feel like I'm too old for them (35) but I let my daughters talk me into it. I feel silly lol. Carrying my infrarouge pochette metis out to brunch with DH. I absolutely love this bag. 



I hope you guys don't mind that I post my bags here and on the LV forum!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> I don’t have a red bag  but here’s my little companion for the next week I’m away in Ireland [emoji1132]
> 
> View attachment 3964669


I'll trade one of my red bags for a trip to Ireland! (But I'll need it back when my trip is over.)
Enjoy your beautiful bag and your trip!


----------



## kiss_p

From last week, midnight blue chloe


----------



## Molly0

Loving all the red!
I’m going to get this one out for a little while (providing that I can pare down my “stuff” for a few days)


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> I like this bag a lot (the clean lines and simple elegance—very lovely).



Thank you lamminda, it’s nicer than it appears in photos 



RuedeNesle said:


> I'll trade one of my red bags for a trip to Ireland! (But I'll need it back when my trip is over.)
> Enjoy your beautiful bag and your trip!



I would love one of your red bags even if it’s only temporary. Who knows what Ireland may bring bag wise 

Are you far from Ireland? And thank you for the compliment


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely red heaven to both of you! Guessing we may see tons of red this week for Valentines[emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' G & I!
> 
> When I saw G's beautiful bag I gasped! Then I read she was going to carry her all week and I clapped softly and said to myself, "YAY!!!" (It's around 5am and I don't want to wake my sister sleeping in the other room.) Then I read I's post and busted out laughing!  Fortunately I didn't wake my big sis!
> 
> G, I LOVE your Mercer! And honestly every time I see her, here, or in the MK Forum, I start Googling her to try to convince myself I "need" her in my life!


Thank you so much


----------



## shadowplay

This little outlet bag I got for only $80. It's so cheerful on a grey day! The birds are also a symbol I associate with my beloved grandmother, who passed away from cancer this year. I purchased this a fee weeks before she died, so it feels like I have her with me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> Thank you lamminda, it’s nicer than it appears in photos
> 
> 
> 
> I would love one of your red bags even if it’s only temporary. Who knows what Ireland may bring bag wise
> 
> Are you far from Ireland? And thank you for the compliment


Thanks  BC! And I wouldn't take the bag back, especially after a a wonderful trip!  I've never been to Ireland. I'm in the U.S., in California. I watch a lot (a LOT!) of travel shows and Ireland is a place that's been on my "Banquet" List for a long time.
Happy shopping and happy and safe travels!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow 
Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> this style works for me


Chic bag! May i ask what the name of the bag is and from what year? Just love it!


----------



## Monique1004

I took my little yellow coach cutie to match my dress for the lunar new year event.


----------



## BagLadyT

shadowplay said:


> This little outlet bag I got for only $80. It's so cheerful on a grey day! The birds are also a symbol I associate with my beloved grandmother, who passed away from cancer this year. I purchased this a fee weeks before she died, so it feels like I have her with me.
> View attachment 3965010



I am so sorry. That’s beautiful to know that when ever you look at it you’ll think of her. ❤️❤️

Also, what an awesome deal!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow
> Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink



The absolute quintessential CC bag!!!  Love it.  And such beautiful roses (bet they smell heavenly).


----------



## shadowplay

BagLadyT said:


> I am so sorry. That’s beautiful to know that when ever you look at it you’ll think of her. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Also, what an awesome deal!!


Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

Went out to Japanese market & saw some cute stuff I'd like to share. The donut socks were so cute. The picture came out funny as if the dog had hairs. Family hang-out with the coach crossbody.


----------



## Scully Piper

I had a camo weekend [emoji1] both from Coach.


----------



## Scully Piper

Monique1004 said:


> I took my little yellow coach cutie to match my dress for the lunar new year event.
> View attachment 3965498


Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250


Stunning!  How do you like it so far?


----------



## Selenet

Longchamp Miaou Le Pliage. I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sonaturallyme said:


> This is my first time wearing ripped jeans. I really feel like I'm too old for them (35) but I let my daughters talk me into it. I feel silly lol. Carrying my infrarouge pochette metis out to brunch with DH. I absolutely love this bag.
> View attachment 3964771
> 
> 
> I hope you guys don't mind that I post my bags here and on the LV forum!


 
I love the pairing! And BTW, 35 is not too old for ripped jeans! Age is a state of mind.  I am much much older than you but people think I'm sisters with my daughters...i think maybe cause I think I'm young(not obnoxious though I hope).


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I don’t have a red bag  but here’s my little companion for the next week I’m away in Ireland [emoji1132]
> 
> View attachment 3964669


Aw sweet little Sangle...happy travels to you dearest & your awesome bag! Behave yourself


----------



## Kendie26

shadowplay said:


> This little outlet bag I got for only $80. It's so cheerful on a grey day! The birds are also a symbol I associate with my beloved grandmother, who passed away from cancer this year. I purchased this a fee weeks before she died, so it feels like I have her with me.
> View attachment 3965010


What a lovely sentiment on how you associate it w/ your beloved grandmother.This bird print is beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> I took my little yellow coach cutie to match my dress for the lunar new year event.
> View attachment 3965498


Wow, happy new year & you sure will look magnificent w/ this pairing!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Valentino Glamlock (limited edition Noir collection with gunmetal hardware)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963185


This has the perfect name as its so glam with the right touch of edge!  


Law said:


> Dragging my Phillip Lim Pashli out that back of my closet for the first time in age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963189


This is a great bag - perfect for your outfit. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC today, and what’s inside. Away for the weekend at a spa


I still love this bag!  Hope you had a relaxing day at the spa. 


Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3964841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the red!
> I’m going to get this one out for a little while (providing that I can pare down my “stuff” for a few days)


Such a cute Chanel! 


Miss_Dawn said:


> HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow
> Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink


This pretty bag is almost outdone by the beautiful roses!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the pairing! And BTW, 35 is not too old for ripped jeans! Age is a state of mind.  I am much much older than you but people think I'm sisters with my daughters...i think maybe cause I think I'm young(not obnoxious though I hope).



lol sounds like you are aging gracefully!! I went to orientation at the high school my son will be going to next year and someone thought I was a student. So I guess I look young enough to still get away with ripped jeans!


----------



## Maracucha

Long time carrying only Gucci so...today is LV mood♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Aw sweet little Sangle...happy travels to you dearest & your awesome bag! Behave yourself



Thank you Kendie hugs: but a big no to behaving myself


----------



## shadowplay

Kendie26 said:


> What a lovely sentiment on how you associate it w/ your beloved grandmother[emoji813].This bird print is beautiful


Thank you very much! She loved bags too, so it felt perfect [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Been carrying my Coach Crossbody Clutch Wristlet in Star Rivets Metallic Graphite. [emoji173]️ this cutie!! [emoji93]


----------



## daisychainz

Coach tea roses in mauve


----------



## Molly0

BeachBagGal said:


> Been carrying my Coach Crossbody Clutch Wristlet in Star Rivets Metallic Graphite. [emoji173]️ this cutie!! [emoji93]
> 
> View attachment 3966194


I LOVE this every time I see it!
How much can it hold?
( i’m thinking because of the way the zipper is, maybe you could stuff it if you had to?)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> I LOVE this every time I see it!
> How much can it hold?



Thanks! I’ve been using it the last couple days and love it. For a small crossbody it can hold a bit and fits nicely against the body. I put in there: cash, cards (using card slots and slip pocket), gum, BBW pocketbac, lipgloss, iPhone 6 (pretty sure a plus would work), keys,  and a few other random things. I would take a pic for you, but I just unpacked everything. Lol.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

aundria17 said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961250



Not into Coach anymore since their new designers took over but gosh that is pretttyyy! [emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow
> Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink



Love Love Miss_Dawn ! [emoji173]️[emoji178]


----------



## Maracucha

daisychainz said:


> Coach tea roses in mauve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966340



She is gorgeos!!! love it love it♥️


----------



## ksuromax

Love is in the air....  
BV hobo


----------



## Marinesp

Coach Christie Carryall in black


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin 35 in gold Clémence taurillon leather


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso barrel bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all very much!
And yes, I had a great weekend at a spa  



Iamminda said:


> The absolute quintessential CC bag!!!  Love it.  And such beautiful roses (bet they smell heavenly).





Sparkletastic said:


> I still love this bag!  Hope you had a relaxing day at the spa.
> 
> This pretty bag is almost outdone by the beautiful roses!





PurseCrazyGal said:


> Love Love Miss_Dawn ! [emoji173]️[emoji178]


----------



## Vanana

Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!! 

This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin 

And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504


OMG !  This bag!!  
Please tell us all about it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504


Squeeeeeee!!!!  

Vanana, I looooooove this bag!! 

A Chanel lion bag is one I really want to add to my collection. Is this a true red? I’ve never had the opportunity to see it in person. I’ve vacillated between this and the purple.


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504



First off, yikes about what happened to your bag!  Glad you were able to massage it out.  This bag is just perfection — red lambskin, chevron, Leo the Lion — can’t ask for anything more in a CC.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## pianolize

sonaturallyme said:


> This is my first time wearing ripped jeans. I really feel like I'm too old for them (35) but I let my daughters talk me into it. I feel silly lol. Carrying my infrarouge pochette metis out to brunch with DH. I absolutely love this bag.
> View attachment 3964771


Ha, I feel the same way- I have a pencil skirt that only came ripped. Made me CRAZY!!! I have a friend though, who's older than I am (and definitely you!), and she looks GREAT in them. So it's probably up to the wearer! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow
> Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink


I LOVE your roses!!! What a happy celebration!!! 



yoshiloli said:


>


I LOVE this very happy bag!!! What is it?!


----------



## ksuromax

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504


Stunning detail on the bag, and  to your SA!! 
Happy Valentine's!


----------



## ksuromax

Same red BV for V's, different scarf tho....


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Valentines Day, sweethearts


----------



## pianolize

ksuromax said:


> Same red BV for V's, different scarf tho....


You have SUCH gorgeous scarves- I love them!!!


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> You have SUCH gorgeous scarves- I love them!!!


thank you!


----------



## pianolize

Happy Valentine's Everyone!!! Red Charlie Mini, first-use!


----------



## Lake Effect

Still using ornaments shamelessly as accessories! Coach Pocket Bag, circa 1990. New to me last summer.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy day to all


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Givenchy Antigona mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Being totally cliche  today with the red with my new Clapton!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Valentines Day, sweethearts
> View attachment 3967828


This is STELLAR!!! Whoa girl, you take awesome pics of all your glorious goodies!!


----------



## Kendie26

Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504


You know I cringe reading about this again...ugh but thankfully smart you took care of Mr. Leo...he is so HOT!


----------



## Kendie26

yoshiloli said:


>


This is just THE sweetest bag....it makes me smile big....love all the colors!! Welcome to tPF!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Same red BV for V's, different scarf tho....


YUM....the vibrancy of these gorgeous colors matches your wonderful personality!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391


I love love this soft pink — looks perfect with your blouse.  Have a very Happy Valentine’s Day dearie.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I love love this soft pink — looks perfect with your blouse.  Have a very Happy Valentine’s Day dearie.


Thank you kindly sweetest sista!!! Very special heart day to you my dear LoveBug!!


----------



## aundria17

Happy Valentine's day from coach Parker


----------



## Sunshine mama

aundria17 said:


> Happy Valentine's day from coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968439


Love this soooo much!


----------



## Scully Piper

Last night...


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> This is STELLAR!!! Whoa girl, you take awesome pics of all your glorious goodies!!


Thanks so much @Kendie26 . All these beautiful colors (today’s thread) are coming out of the closet today


----------



## Glttglam

Michael Kors Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink, I just got as part of my Valentine's present I will start carrying this tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> YUM....the vibrancy of these gorgeous colors matches your wonderful personality!


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Clifmar

My new to me STELLA McCartney tiny Falabella fringe bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Michael Kors Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink, I just got as part of my Valentine's present I will start carrying this tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968665


So pretty!


----------



## Ann Askey

Morning this I’m trying to decide on Spontini vs. speedy 40


----------



## LABAG

Love both but loving my speedy 40 so much!!


----------



## Ann Askey

Oh yes me too! So big though I’d like to get use to carrying minimal. Haha husband says Good luck with that.!


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391


 This is GORGEOUS!!! LOVE this shade of pink, too! Hope you had a great lunch-


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Lambertson Truex ~ a real oldie of mine


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> HG classic flap all packed up for tomorrow
> Plus Valentine’s roses: velvety scarlet and rosy pink



Well, bags and roses....an unbeatable pair for Valentine's Day! Perfect!!



Monique1004 said:


> I took my little yellow coach cutie to match my dress for the lunar new year event.
> View attachment 3965498



Love this bag. So eyecatching, great bag and such a happy color to welcome the lunar new year 



Scully Piper said:


> I had a camo weekend [emoji1] both from Coach.
> View attachment 3965597



All these Coaches are killing me. You got one perfect camo bag there.



ksuromax said:


> Love is in the air....
> BV hobo


Yes it is esp. with this chewy red bag of yours. I'll be more happy if you didn't hide your hand wearing  gorgeous glove as well lol



luvlux64 said:


> Happy Valentines Day, sweethearts
> View attachment 3967828



Another awesome Valentine's Day bag! This color is speaking to me.



Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391



Ooh Nooooo!!! You got this bag too???  Dang, you have everything a bag lady is dreaming of.



aundria17 said:


> Happy Valentine's day from coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968439


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Molly0

RM with Chanel scarf.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Back at the orthodontist with my daughter again. I did some community service today so I felt it more appropriate to carry a fun low key bag. Packed it with LV SLGs though! 

Here's my Coach outlet find. Fun, lightweight, carefree.


----------



## jcnc

Sunshine mama said:


> Being totally cliche  today with the red with my new Clapton!


Your clapton is gorgeous!!


----------



## jcnc

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391


Love the shade ❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

jcnc said:


> Your clapton is gorgeous!!


Thank you! It's so convenient for everyday wear.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> OMG !  This bag!!
> Please tell us all about it!


Hahaha it is easily one of my favorite!! Always loved this bag and when saw it in good condition had to get it!!! My boutique was so nice and they sent it for spa for free for me and it came back looking even better!! 
I can’t wait for chanel to do Leo bags again! From what I have seen there is this bag in lamskin chevron in red black and deep purple, a cotton version of smaller chevron bag in gorgeous royal blue trimmed in red (would totally get if in great condition which is rare), metallic distressed pewter and bronze Leo bags in a smaller size flap that I’ve also seen before, and I think an ivory small clutch bag which usually unfortunately usually look pretty beat up.  
Love the cc in the lion’s eyes and the turnlock in his mouth 

Just love the Chanel camellias Leo and the dragon (favorite brooch)


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> First off, yikes about what happened to your bag!  Glad you were able to massage it out.  This bag is just perfection — red lambskin, chevron, Leo the Lion — can’t ask for anything more in a CC.  Thanks for posting.


Thank you I was sooooooo upset! I would have been devastated for sure


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Squeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Vanana, I looooooove this bag!!
> 
> A Chanel lion bag is one I really want to add to my collection. Is this a true red? I’ve never had the opportunity to see it in person. I’ve vacillated between this and the purple.


It is a true bluish tone red  more on the medium side (not too vibrant or dark like my 17b dark mini)

I love it because it’s more easily wearable blue red brighter than 18b but not too bright if you know what I mean.

That purple one is seriously ROYAL looking and a sharp color. I usually avoid colors like purple cuz I don’t know how to incorporate that color and i am not particularly a fan of purple typically, but the shade they have on this flap in purple is ridiculous  challenge is finding in great condition. 

Leather surgeon didn’t think they can do much with the leather on this flap as they say they have tried and it’s tough to do anything with this guy as they’ve tried in past, luckily my boutique took care of it and gave mine a nice spa session and he was all nice on return  thought it was strange on LS as it’s just lambskin but whatever


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391


Oh hey she’s looking great!!! It’s hard to capture the color u had in 2nd photo but it look so good under that lighting too!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> You know I cringe reading about this again...ugh but thankfully smart you took care of Mr. Leo...he is so HOT!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> RM with Chanel scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3969472


Wow what a gorgeous scarf!!!!!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Lake Effect said:


> Still using ornaments shamelessly as accessories! Coach Pocket Bag, circa 1990. New to me last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy day to all


I just love the Coach from back in the days!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Vanana said:


> Seeing all the red bags... I think I need to use my red and pinks this week too!!
> 
> This from a few days ago... Arguably one of my favorite chanel bag of all time.. chanel Leo lambskin flap.  The crease you see was created that day by someone behind me slamming their chair onto my bag but luckily after my massaging the area it disappeared   one of the good things about lambskin
> 
> And to go with the theme... this year’s very sweet Valentine’s Day gift from my SA.  She sends the themed version every year and I just adore the amazing color and the tin box this year!! (If they make a bag in this color I might need like one in every size )
> View attachment 3967502
> View attachment 3967504


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

@Scully Piper 
I have been indulging myself in about the last 18 months in Coach I could not afford in the ‘90s , lol. I am still drawn to the understated, classic style. I had been wondering  if it was a bit frumpy, because that is not me. I am not looking for anyone’s approval per se, but finding appreciation for vintage Coach on the Coach thread and here has made me feel very free about embracing my enjoyment of a classic, understated style, because that is me!!


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Wow what a gorgeous scarf!!!!!!!


Thank you!  I love scarves. 
I have a different Chanel scarf with lions & camellias.  I’ll dig it out and share a pic now that I know of your love for “lions & camellias”.  haha


----------



## Molly0

“Lions & Camillias”


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  I love scarves.
> I have a different Chanel scarf with lions & camellias.  I’ll dig it out and share a pic now that I know of your love for “lions & camellias”.  haha


That would just kill me. Please post with price and condition. I’ll reply with mailing address. Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> “Lions & Camillians”
> View attachment 3969899


Totally hate you  

You are too lucky grrr!!!


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Totally hate you
> 
> You are too lucky grrr!!!


haha . It’s my fav to wear.


----------



## tealocean

Marinesp said:


> Coach Christie Carryall in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966668


Pretty! This is in my top 3 favorite Coach bags!


----------



## tealocean

sonaturallyme said:


> Back at the orthodontist with my daughter again. I did some community service today so I felt it more appropriate to carry a fun low key bag. Packed it with LV SLGs though!
> 
> Here's my Coach outlet find. Fun, lightweight, carefree.
> 
> View attachment 3969642


So fun!


----------



## vixnkitten

My Arayla black butter leather Harlow....I am so in  with her!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> “Lions & Camillias”
> View attachment 3969899


Absolutely fabulous piece!!! 


vixnkitten said:


> My Arayla black butter leather Harlow....I am so in  with her!!!
> View attachment 3970084


Stunning shot!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> “Lions & Camillias”
> View attachment 3969899


JEALOUS!!!!! OMG. How freaking fab is THIS!!!
I would not fight my dearest @Vanana for it though as I owe her many favors....if i didn’t love her so much i would def fight her for this!!!


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!! LOVE this shade of pink, too! Hope you had a great lunch-





roundandround said:


> Well, bags and roses....an unbeatable pair for Valentine's Day! Perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag. So eyecatching, great bag and such a happy color to welcome the lunar new year
> 
> 
> 
> All these Coaches are killing me. You got one perfect camo bag there.
> 
> 
> Yes it is esp. with this chewy red bag of yours. I'll be more happy if you didn't hide your hand wearing  gorgeous glove as well lol
> 
> 
> 
> Another awesome Valentine's Day bag! This color is speaking to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh Nooooo!!! You got this bag too???  Dang, you have everything a bag lady is dreaming of.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!





jcnc said:


> Love the shade ❤️❤️





Vanana said:


> Oh hey she’s looking great!!! It’s hard to capture the color u had in 2nd photo but it look so good under that lighting too!


Thank you all!! Haha @roundandround ...this pink chevron mini is 100+% @Vanana fault...she made me do it & we are twinsies on this one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3970104


Thank you K!
I have truly enjoyed this Valentine's week looking at your beautiful red BV! And your scarves!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you K!
> I have truly enjoyed this Valentine's week looking at your beautiful red BV! And your scarves!


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin 35 in gold clémence taurillon leather - same all week


----------



## jcnc

Enjoying my surprise Valentines gift. Loving the design and size.


----------



## missmandymarie

A birthday gift from my husband, the designer is Calleen Cordero. Her website has lots of bags from around $500-$900 if you like a studded, boho look. This one is a backpack!


----------



## sacha1009

Carrying LV favorite mm..


----------



## ksuromax

missmandymarie said:


> A birthday gift from my husband, the designer is Calleen Cordero. Her website has lots of bags from around $500-$900 if you like a studded, boho look. This one is a backpack!


very cool!!


----------



## vixnkitten

ksuromax said:


> Stunning shot!


Thanks so much.  I am loving my Arayla bags.  If you haven't gotten a chance yet, go check out their website.  Their bags are truly stunning and classic!!


----------



## pianolize

Day 2, CH red mini Aerie satchel w tea rose strap! Had it for (Happy!) Lunar New Year!


----------



## TrixyG

Tory Burch Chelsea today


----------



## Molly0

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Chelsea today


Love Love!


----------



## aundria17

Alexander Wang iridescent Rockie


----------



## TrixyG

aundria17 said:


> Happy Valentine's day from coach Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968439


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## vixnkitten

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Wang iridescent Rockie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970515


The leather on this bag is amazing!!!


----------



## Kendie26

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Chelsea today


Ahhhhh that color!! Love your mod!


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3970473
> 
> Day 2, CH red mini Aerie satchel w tea rose strap! Had it for (Happy!) Lunar New Year!


Love both bag & strap!! Happiest Lunar New Year to you dear @pianolize & to all those that celebrate!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3970473
> 
> Day 2, CH red mini Aerie satchel w tea rose strap! Had it for (Happy!) Lunar New Year!


Beautiful bag! Sweet hummingbird too!


----------



## obscurity7

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Chelsea today


Impractical as it may be, I'm totally a sucker for sparkly dangly bits on bags!  Love the color, too!


----------



## TrixyG

View attachment 3970727


obscurity7 said:


> Impractical as it may be, I'm totally a sucker for sparkly dangly bits on bags!  Love the color, too!


The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970750
> View attachment 3970727
> 
> The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable


Beautiful bag and what a fab match with your outfit I  this colour.


----------



## tealocean

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970750
> View attachment 3970727
> 
> The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable


So pretty! That color is amazing!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you all!! Haha @roundandround ...this pink chevron mini is 100+% @Vanana fault...she made me do it & we are twinsies on this one!


Yeah...it’s not like I had to twist your arm very hard on this one


----------



## catsinthebag

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970750
> View attachment 3970727
> 
> The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable



Love this look! Would you mind sharing who makes your shirt?


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Love both bag & strap!! Happiest Lunar New Year to you dear @pianolize & to all those that celebrate!





tealocean said:


> Beautiful bag! Sweet hummingbird too!


Thanks, both! More celebrating to come over the weekend!!! 



obscurity7 said:


> Impractical as it may be, I'm totally a sucker for sparkly dangly bits on bags!  Love the color, too!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful bag and what a fab match with your outfit I  this colour.





tealocean said:


> So pretty! That color is amazing!


 I LOOOOVE this color too, one of my favorites!!!


----------



## jcnc

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3970473
> 
> Day 2, CH red mini Aerie satchel w tea rose strap! Had it for (Happy!) Lunar New Year!


Now thats a true red! Love it.


----------



## jcnc

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970750
> View attachment 3970727
> 
> The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable


Such a gorgeous bag! I have not been a fan of bright pink bags but clearly that’s not true anymore. Lovveee


----------



## TommyH

Its a women bag but at man i like the timeless and unisex design so I bought it now.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Yeah...it’s not like I had to twist your arm very hard on this one


Teheheyou are right...you are always SO right!


----------



## TrixyG

catsinthebag said:


> Love this look! Would you mind sharing who makes your shirt?


H&M


----------



## Venessa84

Gym companion this morning


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3971617
> 
> Gym companion this morning


I really like this LE. Disco.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing! 
Enjoy London with Mr. Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


Beautiful place to take a walk in!   The PA and Mr Dawn are the perfect companions for this lovely stroll.


----------



## pianolize




----------



## leechiyong

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3971727


Love the color!


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3971727


I love the leather and the color!!


----------



## remainsilly

Year o' the Dog


With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Year o' the Dog
> View attachment 3972169
> 
> With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.



Does he hold it nicely for u?


----------



## Scully Piper

Out with TNBC Sally mini backpack to watch 'Winchester'


----------



## Scully Piper

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3971727


Now that's an awesome shade of pink [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

remainsilly said:


> Year o' the Dog
> View attachment 3972169
> 
> With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.


Beautiful picture [emoji4]


----------



## meowmix318

remainsilly said:


> Year o' the Dog
> View attachment 3972169
> 
> With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.


Yay happy New Year


----------



## meowmix318

Scully Piper said:


> Out with TNBC Sally mini backpack to watch 'Winchester'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972195


Have you ever been to the Winchester House? It's a really interesting place


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Love the color!





tealocean said:


> I love the leather and the color!!





Scully Piper said:


> Now that's an awesome shade of pink [emoji7]


 Thx ladies!!! That's EXACTLY what drew me to it in the first place!  It has dark pink/raspberry suede sides! 



meowmix318 said:


> Have you ever been to the Winchester House? It's a really interesting place


 Huh! Where is it? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Scully Piper

meowmix318 said:


> Have you ever been to the Winchester House? It's a really interesting place





pianolize said:


> Thx ladies!!! That's EXACTLY what drew me to it in the first place!  It has dark pink/raspberry suede sides!
> 
> Huh! Where is it? Sounds interesting!


Yup I've been there once. It was definitely interesting. I think people should check it out at least once. It's in San Jose.


----------



## vixnkitten

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3970750
> View attachment 3970727
> 
> The sparkly dangly bits are actually practical!  As a second strap, doubled up on the shoulder, or crossbody... the leather strap is removable


Love it all!  Where is your blouse from? It’s fabulous!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac


----------



## Murphy47

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac
> View attachment 3972502



Love that color! Primrose?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you RdN and dear Iamminda. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!
> Enjoy London with Mr. Dawn!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful place to take a walk in!   The PA and Mr Dawn are the perfect companions for this lovely stroll.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Year o' the Dog
> View attachment 3972169
> 
> With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.


Your sweetest pup always brings a huge smile to my face...as well as your gorgeous Bays & yes, WITH the beloved tree logo


----------



## Mimmy

Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]


Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]



Birthday Greetings to you and how cute are the additional gifts


----------



## Mimmy

BigCherry said:


> Birthday Greetings to you and how cute are the additional gifts



Thank you, BigCherry!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]


Love it!! Happy Birthday Mimmy


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Balenciaga Mangue Work today


----------



## BeachBagGal

remainsilly said:


> Year o' the Dog
> View attachment 3972169
> 
> With poppy red (nvt/tree logo) mulberry bayswater & daffodils.



Awww what a sweet face![emoji173]️. Oh and nice bag too. Lol


----------



## catsinthebag

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Glttglam

Murphy47 said:


> Love that color! Primrose?


Thank you I think it is called lilac but it looks like primrose, too.


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love it!! Happy Birthday Mimmy


Thanks, Miss_Dawn! I think that this will make a great travel bag when I visit London! [emoji3]


catsinthebag said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you, catsinthebag!


----------



## Iamminda

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]



Congrats on your beautiful birthday bag (a true LV Classic).  And what sweet gifts from your nieces and nephews — you must be an awesome aunt.


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Mangue Work today
> View attachment 3972562



What a cute picture.


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]


 WooHoo sweetest Mimmy!! So happy to see your birthday treats! You are well loved.Beautiful pic!! CONGRATS girlie!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence​


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence[emoji3]​


Kitty is soooooo cute [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your beautiful birthday bag (a true LV Classic).  And what sweet gifts from your nieces and nephews — you must be an awesome aunt.


Thank you, Iamminda! I hope that I am a nice auntie. 


Kendie26 said:


> WooHoo sweetest Mimmy!! So happy to see your birthday treats! You are well loved.Beautiful pic!! CONGRATS girlie!!


Thanks, Kendie! It should make a nice travel bag when I visit @Miss_Dawn!


Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence​


Aww, your kitty is just adorable!! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence​



Love this picture of your little sweetheart and your Reissue cutie.  Hope you are having a good Sunday afternoon, Is that snow I see outside?


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> Kitty is soooooo cute [emoji7]





Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Iamminda! I hope that I am a nice auntie.
> 
> Thanks, Kendie! It should make a nice travel bag when I visit @Miss_Dawn!
> 
> Aww, your kitty is just adorable!! [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Love this picture of your little sweetheart and your Reissue cutie.  Hope you are having a good Sunday afternoon, Is that snow I see outside?


Thank you sweetest Lovelies!! I do adore that kitty more than all my bags combined & yes sister iamminda, that IS indeed snow...we got 6inches overnight...& then it’s supposed to hit 70+ degrees on Wednesday! Hope you are all having a relaxing fun weekend!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence​


Awww sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, Iamminda! I hope that I am a nice auntie.
> 
> Thanks, Kendie! It should make a nice travel bag when I visit @Miss_Dawn!
> 
> Aww, your kitty is just adorable!! [emoji7]


Mimmy come on over and I can finally have the bag and makeup party that I have been inviting @Kendie26 @BigCherry and @Iamminda to for ages. I am attaching the invitation.  And of course all my gardening TPF Frimmettes are invited


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mimmy come on over and I can finally have the bag and makeup party that I have been inviting @Kendie26 @BigCherry and @Iamminda to for ages. I am attaching the invitation.  And of course all my gardening TPF Frimmettes are invited



Ohh, this would be fun! [emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mimmy come on over and I can finally have the bag and makeup party that I have been inviting @Kendie26 @BigCherry and @Iamminda to for ages. I am attaching the invitation.  And of course all my gardening TPF Frimmettes are invited



Sounds great.  RSVP — Yes ❤️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Ohh, this would be fun! [emoji2]


Of course it would be fun. Don't sound so suprised, I'm very fun 
Don't tell Kendie that part of the agenda for the day is that Iamminda will help me to create a distraction so that I can "borrow" Kendie's pink Chanel  (Or do I want Kendie to create a distraction while I borrow Iamminda's bleu lavande? Argh, difficult decisions )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Of course it would be fun. Don't sound so suprised, I'm very fun
> Don't tell Kendie that part of the agenda for the day is that Iamminda will help me to create a distraction so that I can "borrow" Kendie's pink Chanel  (Or do I want Kendie to create a distraction while I borrow Iamminda's bleu lavande? Argh, difficult decisions )


You are very fun indeed (and clever ).


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Of course it would be fun. Don't sound so suprised, I'm very fun
> Don't tell Kendie that part of the agenda for the day is that Iamminda will help me to create a distraction so that I can "borrow" Kendie's pink Chanel  (Or do I want Kendie to create a distraction while I borrow Iamminda's bleu lavande? Argh, difficult decisions )



Hehe! Of course I knew that it would be fun! The least I can do is help create distractions, after your gracious invitation.

What a fun and inexpensive way to procure bags!! [emoji23]

ETA: Of course I am just joking. [emoji854]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

New bag [emoji4]


----------



## myloveforbags7

Livia1 said:


> Champagne and my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3940236


perfect match!


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]


Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you had fun! 
Dreamy shot and what wonderful nieces and nephews you have!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mini 224 reissue but my sweetest girl kitty takes precedence​


BIG   too cute for words!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## Monique1004

Out for pizza with families. It's been a while since I carried my MCM sweet visetos tambourine bag.


----------



## pianolize

Monique1004 said:


> Out for pizza with families. It's been a while since I carried my MCM sweet visetos tambourine bag.
> View attachment 3973344
> View attachment 3973345


I love this! How cute & fun!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Awww sweetie





Miss_Dawn said:


> Of course it would be fun. Don't sound so suprised, I'm very fun
> Don't tell Kendie that part of the agenda for the day is that Iamminda will help me to create a distraction so that I can "borrow" Kendie's pink Chanel  (Or do I want Kendie to create a distraction while I borrow Iamminda's bleu lavande? Argh, difficult decisions )





ksuromax said:


> BIG   too cute for words!!!!


Thanks Loves!! Looking ever-so-chic w/ your red Bal Day & scarf today @ksuromax 
@Miss_Dawn to answer your question, you definitely want @Iamminda blue lavande City...it’s crazy FAB!!!


----------



## Marinesp

I'm wearing my Prada Galleria in Cornflower Blue for the 1st time. I think I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! Hope you had fun!
> Dreamy shot and what wonderful nieces and nephews you have!!



Thank you, ksuromax!

I visited my nieces and nephews earlier in the week in the Pacific Northwest and the weather was very mild. My brother posted a video on his Insta and it is snowing there now! [emoji300]️ I made it back to FL just at the right time. [emoji41]


----------



## Mimmy

Monique1004 said:


> Out for pizza with families. It's been a while since I carried my MCM sweet visetos tambourine bag.
> View attachment 3973344
> View attachment 3973345



This is such a sweet and cute bag, [emoji7]Monique1004!


----------



## Elsie87

a 2008 Balenciaga Part-Time in anthracite grey with GSH


----------



## ksuromax

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, ksuromax!
> 
> I visited my nieces and nephews earlier in the week in the Pacific Northwest and the weather was very mild. My brother posted a video on his Insta and it is snowing there now! [emoji300]️ I made it back to FL just at the right time. [emoji41]


that's what the perfect time management is!


----------



## TrixyG

vixnkitten said:


> Love it all!  Where is your blouse from? It’s fabulous!!


H&M


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha. This leather is so soft and yummy!


----------



## Aoifs

Using this as my work bag while I wait for a verdict on the cracks I found on my Speedy [emoji21] this is a surpringly easy day bag despite being hand held.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mimmy said:


> Birthday bag! [emoji512] With some additional gifts from my nieces and nephews. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3972523
> 
> Haven’t made it to Starbucks yet. [emoji6]



Happy Birthday! What lovely gifts!

Thanks for all the likes and sweet words for my Picotin and alligator bag everyone - I appreciate it and y’all are the best! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> You are very fun indeed (and clever ).







Mimmy said:


> Hehe! Of course I knew that it would be fun! The least I can do is help create distractions, after your gracious invitation.
> 
> What a fun and inexpensive way to procure bags!! [emoji23]
> 
> ETA: Of course I am just joking. [emoji854]



Hahaha 
I love the idea of being some criminal mastermind 



Kendie26 said:


> Thanks Loves!! Looking ever-so-chic w/ your red Bal Day & scarf today @ksuromax
> @Miss_Dawn to answer your question, you definitely want @Iamminda blue lavande City...it’s crazy FAB!!!



 are you trying to deflect my attention from your pink Chanel sweetie Kendie?


----------



## Livia1

myloveforbags7 said:


> perfect match!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


----------



## Mimmy

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.



Wow! This is stunning, Iamminda! [emoji171]


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


She is stunning!!! [emoji33]  [emoji50]  [emoji7] [emoji15]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


I have a little micro fainting moment every time I see a purple Bal. So beautiful, Iamminda...  And always a happy occasion when you decide to share your beauties


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .  This is a special one to me.  



Mimmy said:


> Wow! This is stunning, Iamminda! [emoji171]





carterazo said:


> She is stunning!!! [emoji33]  [emoji50]  [emoji7] [emoji15]





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I have a little micro fainting moment every time I see a purple Bal. So beautiful, Iamminda...  And always a happy occasion when you decide to share your beauties


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


Wow! That color! Stunning!


----------



## Molly0

I found a cute little lizard skin clutch today in my thrifty travels.  I don’t think it has ever been used and to my delight, I discovered the inside zip pocket to be lined in vibrant purple striped satin.



I immediately put my “stuff” inside and added a Rebecca Minkoff crossbody strap.
I’m so thrilled with my $2.99 purchase!!!  Who Hoo!


----------



## Monique1004

First day out of my new Delvaux mini brillant. Went out to the medieval times. It was so much fun & the food was delicious.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## dyyong

Popping in to say Hi


----------



## Thursday's Child

My Alviero Martini satchel came with me to run errands today.




I’ve been carrying it almost without interruption since I got it a couple of weeks ago.  I bought it because I pulled a muscle in my upper back and needed a bag I couldn’t shoulder carry (or fill with forty pounds of “necessities”).  Really, it was medically necessary that I purchase this bag.  [emoji23]


----------



## pianolize

BeachBagGal said:


> MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha. This leather is so soft and yummy!
> View attachment 3973604


MY bag today, Crimson:


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


 Gorgeous color!!!



Molly0 said:


> I found a cute little lizard skin clutch today in my thrifty travels.  I don’t think it has ever been used and to my delight, I discovered the inside zip pocket to be lined in vibrant purple striped satin.
> View attachment 3973910
> View attachment 3973909
> 
> I immediately put my “stuff” inside and added a Rebecca Minkoff crossbody strap.
> I’m so thrilled with my $2.99 purchase!!!  Who Hoo!


 $3?! Wow!!!


----------



## tealocean

Mimmy said:


> Wow! This is stunning, Iamminda! [emoji171]


Wow! Gorgeous! I hope they bring colors like this back!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


Yayyy!!
What a beauty, iamminda! 
Of course, my Ruby would love to go on a play date with Violette.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> I found a cute little lizard skin clutch today in my thrifty travels.  I don’t think it has ever been used and to my delight, I discovered the inside zip pocket to be lined in vibrant purple striped satin.
> View attachment 3973910
> View attachment 3973909
> 
> I immediately put my “stuff” inside and added a Rebecca Minkoff crossbody strap.
> I’m so thrilled with my $2.99 purchase!!!  Who Hoo!


WOWSERS!! What a bargain. This is a bag that would be super desirable at a hefty price. Congrats!!!


Monique1004 said:


> First day out of my new Delvaux mini brillant. Went out to the medieval times. It was so much fun & the food was delicious.
> View attachment 3973954
> View attachment 3973956


I can’t even!  So gorgeous!  I’m really beginning to think I need to explore Delvaux. 


ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


This bag is perfectly suited for your outfit. Yay!


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sweetyqbk said:


> New bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973178


This is sooo cool! Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Mangue Work today
> View attachment 3972562


 Love the yellow! Is the color like that in person?


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Miss Bleu Lavande came out with me today.  She wants to have a play date with K’s pink CC and MD’s Ruby.


This bag totally haunts me....words fail


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> First day out of my new Delvaux mini brillant. Went out to the medieval times. It was so much fun & the food was delicious.
> View attachment 3973954
> View attachment 3973956


This bag is so utterly stunning I can barely take it!! I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing this brand in person, but dang THAT bag


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday/last night w/ my trusty Chanel 226 reissue


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> This bag is so utterly stunning I can barely take it!! I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing this brand in person, but dang THAT bag



You should really check them out. I'm sure you would love them.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my trusty Chanel 226 reissue


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much everyone 



Kendie26 said:


> This bag totally haunts me....words fail





Molly0 said:


> Wow! That color! Stunning!





pianolize said:


> Gorgeous color!!!
> !





Miss_Dawn said:


> Yayyy!!
> What a beauty, iamminda!
> Of course, my Ruby would love to go on a play date with Violette.


----------



## bellarusa

LV Speedy B 25


----------



## leechiyong

Been awhile since I’ve brought this cutie out:


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Been awhile since I’ve brought this cutie out:
> View attachment 3974759


SPECTACULAR!!! You are a lucky lady w/ that bag!!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a gloomy Toronto weather  but at 13 degC, I’ll take it . While everyone is wearing black (dark colors), I opted for an anti depressant ... 


With my mini H in rose Extreme. It’s supposed to be hot pink (same as my pea coat) but lighting turned out more like red. Thanks & Happy Tuesday guys


----------



## shoppermomof4

Old trusty Birkin [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ for travel day


----------



## Molly0

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a gloomy Toronto weather  but at 13 degC, I’ll take it . While everyone is wearing black (dark colors), I opted for an anti depressant ...
> View attachment 3974954
> 
> With my mini H in rose Extreme. It’s supposed to be hot pink (same as my pea coat) but lighting turned out more like red. Thanks & Happy Tuesday guys


Wow!  Just awesome!


----------



## Molly0

New old “Lil’ Lizard”


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my trusty Chanel 226 reissue


Beautiful!!


----------



## Vanana

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twilight walk in London today with my PA (and Mr Dawn)


Thanks for sharing that’s beautiful!


----------



## Vanana

Monique1004 said:


> First day out of my new Delvaux mini brillant. Went out to the medieval times. It was so much fun & the food was delicious.
> View attachment 3973954
> View attachment 3973956


Gorgeous simple elegance!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night w/ my trusty Chanel 226 reissue


The very BEST co-pilot one can find!


----------



## Vanana

shoppermomof4 said:


> Old trusty Birkin [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ for travel day
> View attachment 3974965


That leather is gorgeous! Do I also see very cool gold and red lipstic combo?


----------



## Vanana

Can’t resist posting this here too as little miss metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” mini. The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )


----------



## Monique1004

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this here too as little miss metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” mini. The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )
> View attachment 3975201
> 
> View attachment 3975200



It's a cute little jewel!


----------



## Vanana

Monique1004 said:


> It's a cute little jewel!


Haha thanks she’s a cutie!  DH got it for Valentine’s Day a year ago and she looks awesome with evening dressed up look


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this here too as little miss metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” mini. The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )
> View attachment 3975201
> 
> View attachment 3975200


What a gorgeous rose gold cutie!   I really like those jeans (I want a pair of those but I can never pull them off).  And I love your mod shots — you always look so fierce (I mean that in the best possible way ).


----------



## pianolize

Vanana said:


> ...The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )
> View attachment 3975201
> 
> View attachment 3975200


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love your shoes !

Bal Blackout


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff mini Atlantique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975205



I just love this monochrome bag, I badly wanted a mini atlantique, in fact any size, but just when I decided to buy he ceased business and everything got sold so fast from the website. I also adore the RK40.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

At my desk at work, this morning


----------



## jcnc

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a gloomy Toronto weather  but at 13 degC, I’ll take it . While everyone is wearing black (dark colors), I opted for an anti depressant ...
> View attachment 3974954
> 
> With my mini H in rose Extreme. It’s supposed to be hot pink (same as my pea coat) but lighting turned out more like red. Thanks & Happy Tuesday guys


Beautiful!! Love pop of colors during gloomy winters


----------



## jcnc

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this here too as little miss metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” mini. The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )
> View attachment 3975201
> 
> View attachment 3975200


Love the bag and your jeans


----------



## Pessie

For the last week, BV cervo hobo


----------



## Vanana

jcnc said:


> Love the bag and your jeans


Thank you!!!


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> I just love this monochrome bag, I badly wanted a mini atlantique, in fact any size, but just when I decided to buy he ceased business and everything got sold so fast from the website. I also adore the RK40.


Thanks! I was very lucky to get this one.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> At my desk at work, this morning



Very pretty Miss_Dawn and still using your cute new coin purse. I wear only Allure and was gifted a bottle of Coco Mademoiselle for Xmas - bet you’d love it


----------



## luvlux64

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  Just awesome!


Thanks Molly 


jcnc said:


> Beautiful!! Love pop of colors during gloomy winters


Thanks and yes! i am so ready for Spring


----------



## BagLadyT

Miss_Dawn said:


> At my desk at work, this morning



Ahh, beautiful! I see you’re being healthy with the bowl of fruit! Good choice!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Very pretty Miss_Dawn and still using your cute new coin purse. I wear only Allure and was gifted a bottle of Coco Mademoiselle for Xmas - bet you’d love it



Super 
Sweetie Cherry, I've been through pints and pints of Coco Mademoiselle since Mr Dawn gave me a bottle for a birthday when we were engaged. It's the closest that I have to a signature perfume (if you allow someone who uses 100+ perfumes including 4 custom blends to have a commercial "signature"  ) I love the stuff. And I literally bathe in it (bath oil, body oil, hair mist, EDP, travel EDP.... ) I know it's everywhere but the scent settles a bit differently on me compared to my friends who have it, and I'm used to it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> Ahh, beautiful! I see you’re being healthy with the bowl of fruit! Good choice!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> At my desk at work, this morning


I love this classic CC set.   And what a healthy and delicious morning snack you got there.


----------



## leechiyong

Boyy Charm with me today at work with my laptop bag sneaking into the shot:


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Super
> Sweetie Cherry, I've been through pints and pints of Coco Mademoiselle since Mr Dawn gave me a bottle for a birthday when we were engaged. It's the closest that I have to a signature perfume (if you allow someone who uses 100+ perfumes including 4 custom blends to have a commercial "signature"  ) I love the stuff. And I literally bathe in it (bath oil, body oil, hair mist, EDP, travel EDP.... ) I know it's everywhere but the scent settles a bit differently on me compared to my friends who have it, and I'm used to it


I agree with you! Mademoiselle is one of the all time greats!


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Boyy Charm with me today at work with my laptop bag sneaking into the shot:
> View attachment 3975843


So cute!


----------



## pianolize

HOW do I ALREADY feel so behind on this thread?!!!?? 


ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat





jcnc said:


> Beautiful!! Love pop of colors during gloomy winters


Me too- LOVE you colors, @ksuromax!!!



leechiyong said:


> Boyy Charm with me today at work with my laptop bag sneaking into the shot:
> View attachment 3975843


 Love!!! (WHAT
are those ramen-notes?!! Hahaaaa!)

Lunch break-ing in park sunbeam today/yesterday, MbMJ mini biker domo in Blush!


----------



## CClovesbags

New to my collection 
Louis Vuitton Speedy B25 Monogram 
[emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

CClovesbags said:


> New to my collection
> Louis Vuitton Speedy B25 Monogram
> [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3976093


HOW.CUUUUTE, are those GIRAFFES?!!!???


----------



## Vanana

Miss_Dawn said:


> Super
> Sweetie Cherry, I've been through pints and pints of Coco Mademoiselle since Mr Dawn gave me a bottle for a birthday when we were engaged. It's the closest that I have to a signature perfume (if you allow someone who uses 100+ perfumes including 4 custom blends to have a commercial "signature"  ) I love the stuff. And I literally bathe in it (bath oil, body oil, hair mist, EDP, travel EDP.... ) I know it's everywhere but the scent settles a bit differently on me compared to my friends who have it, and I'm used to it


Oooh I received a few sets as gifts and they’ve been just sitting there! Was honestly gonna give them away but Now I must try it!


----------



## CClovesbags

pianolize said:


> HOW.CUUUUTE, are those GIRAFFES?!!!???



Yes they are! [emoji4]they are the Christmas 2017 edition


----------



## Monique1004

1st time out for my Chanel so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family later.


----------



## msd_bags

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time out for my Chanel so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family later.
> View attachment 3976514
> 
> View attachment 3976515


Love everything about this outfit!


----------



## Iamminda

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time out for my Chanel so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family later.
> View attachment 3976514
> 
> View attachment 3976515



This bag is absolutely stunning— love everything about this CC.   Pretty dress.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Can’t resist posting this here too as little miss metallic pixelated calfskin “icy rose gold pinkie” mini. The first of my rose gold minis that started it all (convinced me that I need a back up, and a back up to the back up l, cuz you never know...  )
> View attachment 3975201
> 
> View attachment 3975200


Love the bag and love the look!  I have been wanting a RG bag. Did this come in m/l?


----------



## Yuki85

Speedy B35


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time out for my Chanel so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family later.
> View attachment 3976514
> 
> View attachment 3976515


Yes, stunning stunning bag...  And lovely outfit, I hope you had a great time celebrating!


----------



## Cas_xx

Hello, i am using my Chanel WOC, it is new to me and i've had her for about a week now and love her! My first Chanel xx


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the bag and love the look!  I have been wanting a RG bag. Did this come in m/l?


Hello  yes it does come in ML but since it’s from I think 2016 collection you might have to keep eyes out on resale sites. Love this bag I even dress it down to go to park with kids because it’s so frosty looking it’s easy to coordinate without being too  dressy if you want


----------



## Vanana

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time out for my Chanel so black reissue. Birthday brunch with friends & dinner with the family later.
> View attachment 3976514
> 
> View attachment 3976515


Love everything! Happy birthday and a so black sure helps!


----------



## Molly0

Old faithful with me today.


----------



## aarynmcf

Duomo hobo. With graceful luggage tag a friend w a de graceful got for me


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Old faithful with me today.
> View attachment 3976933


Every time I see this baby, I melt!


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved pleated Boy ...happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved pleated Boy ...happy Friday everyone!


Love love love this Boy (and this girl wearing it ).   Have a great weekend K.


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Alma BB


----------



## CoachMaven

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved pleated Boy ...happy Friday everyone!


This is one of the best boy bags I've ever seen, SO pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved pleated Boy ...happy Friday everyone!


Talk about melting!  What a beauty!
Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## aundria17

Stella McCartney tote bag


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved pleated Boy ...happy Friday everyone!



OMG!! I want this. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Venessa84

I am in love with this Chanel Coco Handle and she accompanying me to dinner tonight.


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3978124
> 
> 
> I am in love with this Chanel Coco Handle and she accompanying me to dinner tonight.


 ridiculously pretty & fabulous beyond words! I see she even made you change your avatar!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Love love love this Boy (and this girl wearing it ).   Have a great weekend K.





CoachMaven said:


> This is one of the best boy bags I've ever seen, SO pretty!





Molly0 said:


> Talk about melting!  What a beauty!
> Enjoy your Friday.





Venessa84 said:


> OMG!! I want this. Gorgeous!!


Aw, my Boy says thank you so much ...appreciate your super kind words Lovelies!!


----------



## Molly0

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3978124
> 
> 
> I am in love with this Chanel Coco Handle and she accompanying me to dinner tonight.


Heavenly color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3978124
> 
> 
> I am in love with this Chanel Coco Handle and she accompanying me to dinner tonight.


So gorgeous! I love the delicate pink on this style.


----------



## lana19

last few days combo


----------



## fightthesunrise

Alexander Wang Rocco in black with rose gold HW. [emoji7] An oldie but a goodie!


----------



## carterazo

Coach market tote in grass green


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest [emoji173]️Valentines to all of you sweeties here!! Love everyone’s red/pinks this week. Was going to use 1 of my red Chanel’s but this pinkie mini worked better with my blouse for lunch date with dear Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968390
> View attachment 3968391


Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gswpurse

Rebecca minkoff unlined tote


----------



## BlueCherry

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote
> View attachment 3978476



Gorgeous colour and like the studs


----------



## jcnc

carterazo said:


> Coach market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978396


What a lovely shade!


----------



## carterazo

jcnc said:


> What a lovely shade!


Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> ridiculously pretty & fabulous beyond words! I see she even made you change your avatar!!



Thank you again Kendie! She was worthy of changing my avatar! She’s truly that great. 



Molly0 said:


> Heavenly color!



Thank you!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> So gorgeous! I love the delicate pink on this style.



Thank you!! It’s great how the color is different depending on the lighting. Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

My 10 year old Botkier Sasha


----------



## Shelby33

gswpurse said:


> Rebecca minkoff unlined tote
> View attachment 3978476


That bag is gorgeous! !


----------



## Senf

Bree Nola 7 in chocolate colour with guitar strap


----------



## obscurity7

Running errands with my Manu Atelier Pristine.
Okay, so poking around Nordstrom Rack isn't really "errands," but it was totally on the way to Target!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

obscurity7 said:


> Running errands with my Manu Atelier Pristine.
> Okay, so poking around Nordstrom Rack isn't really "errands," but it was totally on the way to Target!
> View attachment 3979002


Lovely bag!  My NR is right across the street from Target too (within walking distance) so I consider it to be environmentally responsible to visit both on the same trip whenever possible (lol).


----------



## luvlux64

Going out to a Church Fundraising Concert tonight with hubby . Can’t get rid of this hot pink pea coat . Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lake Effect

Made in NYC Coach City Bag, circa early, mid 80’s, my favorite refurbished (by me) bag, bought her specifically hoping for this kind of patina. Goes to all the street fairs with me.


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger, chillin' with da peeps


----------



## Glttglam

Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979523



This blue is gorgeous.  Good job on not giving in to an impulse purchase (always good to sleep on it ).


----------



## Sparkletastic

lana19 said:


> last few days combo


I love the dotcom!


obscurity7 said:


> Running errands with my Manu Atelier Pristine.
> Okay, so poking around Nordstrom Rack isn't really "errands," but it was totally on the way to Target!
> View attachment 3979002


Great looking bag. So unique!


luvlux64 said:


> Going out to a Church Fundraising Concert tonight with hubby . Can’t get rid of this hot pink pea coat . Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 3979154


Pretty combo!


----------



## carterazo

Pulled out Brahmin Louise Rose satchel. It's been a while.


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979523


This color is so beautiful! Your vibrant bag should make a very pleasant distraction!


----------



## ksuromax

stuck to miss Naughty


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Pulled out Brahmin Louise Rose satchel. It's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979572


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> This blue is gorgeous.  Good job on not giving in to an impulse purchase (always good to sleep on it ).



Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> This color is so beautiful! Your vibrant bag should make a very pleasant distraction!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979523



LOVE this blue!!!! [emoji170][emoji170]. I still need a bag in this color! [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this blue!!!! [emoji170][emoji170]. I still need a bag in this color! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger, chillin' with da peeps
> View attachment 3979260



OMG. If you don't mind asking... Where is this? Target? My daughter really want the peep head band.


----------



## Selenet

Travelling with my Longchamps!


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci small shoulder bag


----------



## jcnc

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3980180
> 
> View attachment 3980181
> 
> 
> Travelling with my Longchamps!


SO cute


----------



## jcnc

MK Tina’s Maiden voyage . It’s surprisingly roomy and very easy to use. Loving it.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> stuck to miss Naughty



Miss Pretty is carrying Miss Naughty.  A head to toe (those pretty toes!) pretty look K.


----------



## remainsilly

Monique1004 said:


> OMG. If you don't mind asking... Where is this? Target? My daughter really want the peep head band.


Target
Headbands with both peep bunnies & chicks.


----------



## remainsilly

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3980180
> 
> View attachment 3980181
> 
> 
> Travelling with my Longchamps!


Awesome!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Miss Pretty is carrying Miss Naughty.  A head to toe (those pretty toes!) pretty look K.


hahaha  thanks, Darlin'!


----------



## ksuromax

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3979258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in NYC Coach City Bag, circa early, mid 80’s, my favorite refurbished (by me) bag, bought her specifically hoping for this kind of patina. Goes to all the street fairs with me.


leather looks stellar!!


----------



## Molly0

Winter white Trussardi today on 
yet another snowy day.


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Coach


----------



## Monique1004

remainsilly said:


> Target
> Headbands with both peep bunnies & chicks.



Thank you. I gotta drop by tomorrow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out to din with my Coach!


----------



## jcnc

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3980371
> 
> Vintage Coach


LOving the Vintage coach pieces.


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> Out to din with my Coach!
> View attachment 3980496


Pretty print! And i love the hardware. Have been thinking of venturing into prints too. Ur purse is inspiring me


----------



## chocolateolive

Gucci ophidia


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Pretty print! And i love the hardware. Have been thinking of venturing into prints too. Ur purse is inspiring me



Thanks! I love having a few printed bags to mix it up a bit. I find the prints look especially good with solid clothing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Winter white Trussardi today on
> yet another snowy day.
> View attachment 3980295


So pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Saw a bag I loved in real life that I would really like to buy. But I'm trying to stay disciplined and not purchase so soon on impulse. So I thought I should switch bags more often to try to hold out as long as possible. So tomorrow I will be carrying my Michael Kors Bridgette in electric blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979523





BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this blue!!!! [emoji170][emoji170]. I still need a bag in this color! [emoji7]


I always LOVE seeing this amazing MK of yours @Glttglam ...I’m with @BeachBagGal ...it’s the only color I’ve had on my wish list the last 2 years & just can’t find the right one. LOVE yours!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> stuck to miss Naughty


Love this one on you girlfriend....& oh that beautiful hair!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Maddie


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> I always LOVE seeing this amazing MK of yours @Glttglam ...I’m with @BeachBagGal ...it’s the only color I’ve had on my wish list the last 2 years & just can’t find the right one. LOVE yours![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you It is a very cheerful color


----------



## MMcQueen

Petit Noe LV in borneo green


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one on you girlfriend....& oh that beautiful hair!


thank you, Luvbug


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> I always LOVE seeing this amazing MK of yours @Glttglam ...I’m with @BeachBagGal ...it’s the only color I’ve had on my wish list the last 2 years & just can’t find the right one. LOVE yours![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


I hope you find one soon


----------



## Scully Piper

From the weekend...the cold inspired me to match up my bags with my uggs [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach Archival Rambler in carnelian
> View attachment 3980641


Wow!!! Your collection kills me [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

BeachBagGal said:


> Out to din with my Coach!
> View attachment 3980496


Love this combination!!! It really pops!


----------



## Scully Piper

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3979258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in NYC Coach City Bag, circa early, mid 80’s, my favorite refurbished (by me) bag, bought her specifically hoping for this kind of patina. Goes to all the street fairs with me.


She's beautiful!


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978396


Gorgeous green!!! And looks buttery soft [emoji7]


----------



## sophiebed

Pulled my Alexander Wang mini Rockie out of the closet today


----------



## yiyili

Bought this gorgeous laptop backpack recently. www.pikahq.com


----------



## leechiyong

Out with my new LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## fightthesunrise

sophiebed said:


> Pulled my Alexander Wang mini Rockie out of the closet today



I love your look!


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Wow!!! Your collection kills me [emoji7]



[emoji28] Sorry? [emoji23] 



Scully Piper said:


> Gorgeous green!!! And looks buttery soft [emoji7]



Thank you! It is quite soft, yes.


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough.


----------



## Molly0

yiyili said:


> Bought this gorgeous laptop backpack recently. www.pikahq.com


So pretty!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach striped Borough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981339


for complete look just add a snow white yacht!!!


----------



## ksuromax

still BV Cabat, this bag is so easy to carry!!!


----------



## sophiebed

fightthesunrise said:


> I love your look!



Thank you!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

First time on this thread. Super-squishy Tula bought in a charity shop around 10 years ago. Totally plain


----------



## Shelby33

ThriftyOldBag said:


> First time on this thread. Super-squishy Tula bought in a charity shop around 10 years ago. Totally plain


LOVE the slouch!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Shelby33 said:


> LOVE the slouch!


Thank you! One of my favorites ... Generally slouchier, but stuffed full today ...


----------



## Elsie87

My workhorse Hermès Birkin 35 in black togo with GHW


----------



## Sparkletastic

At the doctor with Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed hardware.


----------



## obscurity7

Sparkletastic said:


> At the doctor with Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982249


Sparkletastic has a sparkly shiny bag!  

Note to self: Get shiny bag.  They're kind of fabulous.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> At the doctor with Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982249


Love PS and this is another beauty of theirs. Congratulations!


----------



## faintlymacabre

leechiyong said:


> Out with my new LV Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 3981161



Cute trunk, but also I LOVE your top!!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> From the weekend...the cold inspired me to match up my bags with my uggs [emoji1]
> View attachment 3981011


As they say, you  are just “TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL!” (Compliment!)


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Out with my new LV Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 3981161


 this is freaking cool & gorgeous!!!! I adore ALL of your beautiful small bags


----------



## leechiyong

faintlymacabre said:


> Cute trunk, but also I LOVE your top!!


Thank you!  It's Thomas Pink.  I really wish they'd expand their women's line again.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> As they say, you  are just “TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL!” (Compliment!)


Thank you[emoji1] you are always so sweet [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

13 degC in Toronto  woohoo! Going out to lunch for my 20 year old son’s bday today . Then out to watch Black Panther tonight with the rest of the boys  (hubby & 2 other sons). Have  a great week guys 
(With my LV Neonoe in coquelicot )


----------



## faintlymacabre

My Céline Trifold bag in Kohl grey arrived today!!! I am so in love!


----------



## carterazo

Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta.


----------



## Sparkletastic

obscurity7 said:


> Sparkletastic has a sparkly shiny bag!
> 
> Note to self: Get shiny bag.  They're kind of fabulous.


Lol! I do love sparkly. This made me happy today. 

And, yes! Everyone needs at least one shiny, happy bag. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love PS and this is another beauty of theirs. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Mmmmm that colora total fave of mine w/ your awesome BV family


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> My Céline Trifold bag in Kohl grey arrived today!!! I am so in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982758


 MAJOR AWESOMENESS!!! HUGE fan of TriFold (i have black one) & I know @BigCherry will also kiss her screen seeing yours!! This is truly 1 of THE most amazing bags every (imho) & is underrated (again, imho) Celine LOVE


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Coach gathered leather Juliette in magenta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982761


Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Looks so soft! I like this bag better than the woven ones, really gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> Looks so soft! I like this bag better than the woven ones, really gorgeous.


thank you!  
it feels like heaven to the touch


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop



Beautiful look K. And I see Mickey


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mmmmm that colora total fave of mine w/ your awesome BV family


thank you, Kendie!  


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look K. And I see Mickey


thank you, yes, my Disneyland souvenir


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> MAJOR AWESOMENESS!!! HUGE fan of TriFold (i have black one) & I know @BigCherry will also kiss her screen seeing yours!! This is truly 1 of THE most amazing bags every (imho) & is underrated (again, imho) Celine LOVE



@faintlymacabre @Kendie26 I did indeed nearly kiss my screen had I not been drooling so much  but I posted on the Céline thread once I had composed myself. This is one of those bags I am tempted to buy in every colour, so so stylish ...


----------



## Scully Piper

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!


I second that [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

luvlux64 said:


> 13 degC in Toronto  woohoo! Going out to lunch for my 20 year old son’s bday today . Then out to watch Black Panther tonight with the rest of the boys  (hubby & 2 other sons). Have  a great week guys
> (With my LV Neonoe in coquelicot )
> View attachment 3982382


Love your whole look!!!


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's Thomas Pink.  I really wish they'd expand their women's line again.


It's SOOOOO cute!! I love it!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Been working my taupe -brown Patti and she needs a break.
Vintage Coach with a Christmas ornament that wants to be a bag accessory!


----------



## grnbri

I know this bag is more controversial but I love it! Prada nylon etiquette.


----------



## Molly0

Taupe today.


----------



## Molly0

Aah! We are cousins! 



Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 3983345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been working my taupe -brown Patti and she needs a break.
> Vintage Coach with a Christmas ornament that wants to be a bag accessory!


----------



## Lake Effect

Molly0 said:


> Aah! We are cousins!
> View attachment 3983586


hey Hey hey Lil' cuz ; ) cutie Compartment Bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 3981822


Neat detailing!


----------



## luvlux64

Scully Piper said:


> Love your whole look!!!


Thanks


----------



## carterazo

Coach Ace in cornflower


----------



## beachkaka

First proenza schouler, ps1 + tiny with calfskin. 
In love with it.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop and Mulberry Daria wallet


----------



## Shelby33

Lake Effect said:


> Neat detailing!


Thanks! And the leather is very soft, not bad for 10.00!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Venice Hobo


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace in cornflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983924


Such a special bag & that color ...totally a fave of mine from your killer collection!


----------



## Kendie26

My most “babied” bag (medium/large lambskin chevron classic flap)....out yesterday w/ Mom for our special weekly lunch


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag (medium/large lambskin chevron classic flap)....out yesterday w/ Mom for our special weekly lunch


special bag for a special occasion, well put together, Special Woman!


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace in cornflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983924


C, you know I ADORE your collection & photos- but are you using a PHONE to take these pics? Your pics alone are amazing! What are you using?!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> C, you know I ADORE your collection & photos- but are you using a PHONE to take these pics? Your pics alone are amazing! What are you using?!


Oh, you're so sweet,  pianolize! [emoji255] 
 Yes, I use my phone's camera to take the pictures. That makes it easier to upload to tpf. My phone is an oldie. Samsung Galaxy s5. (The 9 just came out!) Sometimes it doesn't read the colors right. Most of the time it's pretty good. My S4 was even better. Go figure.


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Oh, you're so sweet,  pianolize! [emoji255]
> Yes, I use my phone's camera to take the pictures. That makes it easier to upload to tpf. My phone is an oldie. Samsung Galaxy s5. (The 9 just came out!) Sometimes it doesn't read the colors right. Most of the time it's pretty good. My S4 was even better. Go figure.


Huh! So vibrantly clear, I'm amazed!


----------



## Scully Piper

My companion these past 4 days


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> special bag for a special occasion, well put together, Special Woman!


 thank you darlin’, love you! Love your BV loop today (as you know it’s a fave of mine)


----------



## themeanreds

Vintage Celine clutch with me today as I went for a quick mani/pedi


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Twins with @scullypiper today
Carrying my LV Papillon because it's snowing and I need a carefree bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag (medium/large lambskin chevron classic flap)....out yesterday w/ Mom for our special weekly lunch


What a stunner!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Twins with @scullypiper today
> Carrying my LV Papillon because it's snowing and I need a carefree bag [emoji2]


Hello my twin[emoji1] I carried mine the last 4 days for the same reason...carefree bag because it's been raining a lot.


----------



## minoxa33

Tonight at the opera: Longchamp More is More shoulder bag in action...


----------



## TrixyG

Molly0 said:


> Winter white Trussardi today on
> yet another snowy day.
> View attachment 3980295


Beautiful bag, love the soft white color


----------



## sonaturallyme

My Chanel Jumbo is making her maiden voyage! Stopped by the bar to grab dinner on my way home. The bartender told me "we have hooks under the bar so you can hang your bag." No thanks. She's my eye candy for the evening


----------



## Scully Piper

carterazo said:


> Coach Ace in cornflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983924


Here you go again killing me with one of your beautiful bags [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag (medium/large lambskin chevron classic flap)....out yesterday w/ Mom for our special weekly lunch[emoji2]


Love the whole look! Perfect outfit for your "babied" bag [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Scully Piper said:


> Here you go again killing me with one of your beautiful bags [emoji1]


[emoji1]  Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Dufflette in marine


----------



## Molly0

TrixyG said:


> Beautiful bag, love the soft white color


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Rocker babe!   Love this style of yours!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Rocker babe!   Love this style of yours!


----------



## daisychainz

beachkaka said:


> First proenza schouler, ps1 + tiny with calfskin.
> In love with it.
> View attachment 3983931


This is so nice. I was just on the PS website last weekend to see more about this bag. I tried to find some reviews and only came across one. Most information is about the larger sizes. I want one as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


I love your whole look, everything in this pic [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> I love your whole look, everything in this pic [emoji1]


thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo Biker Hobo in pewter metallic lambskin suede.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Always with my Le Pliage for work. Today she's accompanied by my empreinte pochette metis, headed out for drinks with my coworkers. I love these projector lights. I think every car should have them!


----------



## ItsKindaCrazy

Hi all! I'm new here and want to say hello, as well as get all of your advice. I have a small collection of handbags but it's been a while since I have bought any new ones. I would like to a purchase a new or gently used designer handbag but I would like to get one with a bit of staying power as opposed to a flash in the pan seasonal trend. Can you guys please share with me what you consider to be classic/timeless handbags that will still be favored and have value in the years to come? I truly appreciate any suggestions.  Thank you! 

-KJ


----------



## jcnc

ItsKindaCrazy said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and want to say hello, as well as get all of your advice. I have a small collection of handbags but it's been a while since I have bought any new ones. I would like to a purchase a new or gently used designer handbag but I would like to get one with a bit of staying power as opposed to a flash in the pan seasonal trend. Can you guys please share with me what you consider to be classic/timeless handbags that will still be favored and have value in the years to come? I truly appreciate any suggestions.  Thank you!
> 
> -KJ


Welcome KJ

For many people, LV canvas bags are q classic and you cant go wrong with a speedy or a neverful, depending on what tour lifestyle and use is, either will be freat! Hope that helps


----------



## Chiichan

sonaturallyme said:


> Always with my Le Pliage for work. Today she's accompanied by my empreinte pochette metis, headed out for drinks with my coworkers. I love these projector lights. I think every car should have them!
> 
> View attachment 3985843
> 
> View attachment 3985845



These go so well together!


----------



## carterazo

Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue


----------



## tealocean

ItsKindaCrazy said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and want to say hello, as well as get all of your advice. I have a small collection of handbags but it's been a while since I have bought any new ones. I would like to a purchase a new or gently used designer handbag but I would like to get one with a bit of staying power as opposed to a flash in the pan seasonal trend. Can you guys please share with me what you consider to be classic/timeless handbags that will still be favored and have value in the years to come? I truly appreciate any suggestions.  Thank you!
> 
> -KJ


Hi! Welcome! I recently joined too. I'll be watching for answers.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Treesje mini Rebel in electric blue
> View attachment 3986341


WOW!!  That is so beautiful, and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> WOW!!  That is so beautiful, and the color is gorgeous!


Thank you! She's my favorite of all my bags.  [emoji173]


----------



## LilMissCutie

From a few days ago  Gucci 1973 ostrich tote


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> Jimmy Choo Biker Hobo in pewter metallic lambskin suede.



I love this


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga DAY


----------



## dotty8

Iamminda said:


> Quite lovely especially with the L charm (I have a few L charms but not this particular cutie, yet )



Tnx, I also have a larger one with a grey bow which blends in with the Argilla saffiano leather a little better


----------



## hikkichan

dotty8 said:


> Tnx, I also have a larger one with a grey bow which blends in with the Argilla saffiano leather a little better
> View attachment 3986604



Love the charm!


----------



## hikkichan

3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli in Electric Blue


----------



## Chiichan

dotty8 said:


> Tnx, I also have a larger one with a grey bow which blends in with the Argilla saffiano leather a little better
> View attachment 3986604



Twins on this charm! I am such a sucker for them


----------



## pianolize




----------



## meowmix318

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3986991


Love the color. Just in time for st. Patrick's day


----------



## solange

Using these two. Polished with Alexander this morning. Just switched to V to get horse feed.


----------



## Chiichan

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3986991



Omg. I had this bag in the best purple suede when I was younger that I literally wore to death. The suede was bald before I finally let it go. Love love loveeeeee


----------



## bagloverny

Coming out of hiding to share a pic of me and my Celine box bag (and new Vince shoes!) before going to lunch with my husband and baby boy


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga DAY


I love this whole look — this pink pairs beautifully with the apple green.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look — this pink pairs beautifully with the apple green.


Thank you


----------



## pianolize

Chiichan said:


> Omg. I had this bag in the best purple suede when I was younger that I literally wore to death. The suede was bald before I finally let it go. Love love loveeeeee


I remember that version!  Conversely, mine sat in its dust bag since! (Good thing there is a rotation thread, otherwise I'm not 'allowing' myself any bags this color since I just NEVER choose it!!!)

Forgot to add my charm!


----------



## leechiyong

Getting tea with my LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## BlueCherry

leechiyong said:


> Getting tea with my LV Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 3987382



You have just the cutest collection of mini bags I’ve ever seen but now I’m really curious to know just what you carry on a daily basis that you can manage such tiny bags... [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> You have just the cutest collection of mini bags I’ve ever seen but now I’m really curious to know just what you carry on a daily basis that you can manage such tiny bags... [emoji4]


+1. I’ve wondered the same


----------



## leechiyong

BigCherry said:


> You have just the cutest collection of mini bags I’ve ever seen but now I’m really curious to know just what you carry on a daily basis that you can manage such tiny bags... [emoji4]


Thanks!  I tend to just carry cards and will have my phone in hand.  Weekdays, I also have a colossal laptop bag and will just grab and run with the smaller bag.


----------



## gswpurse

t.d.e. crossbody today


----------



## obscurity7

My least expensive and most often complimented bag, the Furla Stacy bucket. Even had a woman in Saks, wearing a Chanel jumbo flap, turn on her heel to ask me about it. I think she thought it was LV because she seemed disappointed to find out it was a Furla from two seasons past! [emoji23]


----------



## Molly0

obscurity7 said:


> My least expensive and most often complimented bag, the Furla Stacy bucket. Even had a woman in Saks, wearing a Chanel jumbo flap, turn on her heel to ask me about it. I think she thought it was LV because she seemed disappointed to find out it was a Furla from two seasons past! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3988773


Gorgeous!


----------



## luvlux64

Dressing room selfie . With my Chanel classic flap in lambskin . Hope everyone had great weekend  .


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> My least expensive and most often complimented bag, the Furla Stacy bucket. Even had a woman in Saks, wearing a Chanel jumbo flap, turn on her heel to ask me about it. I think she thought it was LV because she seemed disappointed to find out it was a Furla from two seasons past! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3988773


Lovely colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Elsie87

In a nostalgic mood today: carrying my beige leather Dior Gaucho double saddle bag from ca. 2006


----------



## Lake Effect

pianolize said:


> I remember that version!  Conversely, mine sat in its dust bag since! (Good thing there is a rotation thread, otherwise I'm not 'allowing' myself any bags this color since I just NEVER choose it!!!)
> 
> Forgot to add my charm!
> View attachment 3987208


 where did you get the birdie fob??


----------



## obscurity7

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely colour!!



Thank you both!  For such a small bag, it's surprisingly practical.


----------



## pianolize

Lake Effect said:


> where did you get the birdie fob??


I randomly came across it on the Internet while I was looking for home organizing supplies! I couldn't really see the details and was worried it wouldn't be as anticipated, but I love it!


----------



## pianolize

yoshiloli said:


> I'm wearing now some magic made by peruvian artesians. And tbh I can't be more happy right now.
> https://www.tinkuy.shop/spiral-felt-bag


I LOVE this bag of yours- and remember it from the last time you posted it!


----------



## Molly0

Going tiny today with my little vintage sweetheart.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out to din last night with my Coach Nolita 19 wristlet with Dinky strap attached. Perfect size for table!


----------



## giv_nchy

Casual day for me, i'm wearing my palm spring mini today.


----------



## jcnc

Took out my Speedy 25 after a really long time! Love how lightweight she is..


----------



## Martina421

Balenciaga black papier A4, perfect for university and rainy weather


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Going tiny today with my little vintage sweetheart.
> View attachment 3989522


A true Super Cutie!!


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

jcnc said:


> Took out my Speedy 25 after a really long time! Love how lightweight she is..


1 of the prettiest keyring/charms ever...totally fabulous on your fab bag!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Packing up my Ferragamo Fiamma to carry tomorrow. She’s a perfect cornflower blue and a real head-turner


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ pop of pink to take out tonite!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Packing up my Ferragamo Fiamma to carry tomorrow. She’s a perfect cornflower blue and a real head-turner


You know I really love this one of yours (my top 3 favorite of yours ).  And look how pretty and organized your stuff is inside.  Hope you are off to a good week so far MD.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ pop of pink to take out tonite!
> View attachment 3990106



What a treat to see two of your beauties in one day BBG


----------



## Iamminda

Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)


----------



## tonij2000

autumntoki said:


> a little fun coffee break date with my moschino biker jacket bag [emoji477]️[emoji173]️[emoji965] [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3936215


Beautiful bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)


Is she..... RED?!! She's beautiful!
Congrats on your first LC! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Is she..... RED?!! She's beautiful!
> Congrats on your first LC! Enjoy!


Thanks RN.  Yes indeedy — a red bag (you like? Lol).  Hope you are enjoying this break from the rain (till our next storm).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN.  Yes indeedy — a red bag (you like? Lol).  Hope you are enjoying this break from the rain (till our next storm).


I like a lot, a lot!
I'm enjoying the break and I hope you are too!


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)


That looks yummy! Pebbled leather? Hope you have a freebie banked lol lol


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ pop of pink to take out tonite!
> View attachment 3990106


Such a gorgeous color! MBMJ leather is my favorite


----------



## Iamminda

Lake Effect said:


> That looks yummy! Pebbled leather? Hope you have a freebie banked lol lol


Thanks .  And yes to pebbled calf leather and yes to banked freebie (lol, thank goodness).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a treat to see two of your beauties in one day BBG



Lol. I’m trying to vary it up - lots of eves out lately. [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)



Looks so soft. Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Such a gorgeous color! MBMJ leather is my favorite



Thanks! I agree their classic line has such yummy pebbled leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  And yes to pebbled calf leather and yes to banked freebie (lol, thank goodness).



Good girl! Haha [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol. I’m trying to vary it up - lots of eves out lately. [emoji5]



hey hey hey — lots of eves out


----------



## jcnc

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City


Lovely shade of pink


----------



## aarynmcf

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3922536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Perry Tote


Do u love this bag?  Do u think it would be good for travel?


----------



## TrixyG

aarynmcf said:


> Do u love this bag?  Do u think it would be good for travel?


I do like it a lot... but it’s not a tote I travel with because it doesn’t zip close.  I have a laptop, iPad... and need something more secure for travel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Going tiny today with my little vintage sweetheart.
> View attachment 3989522


I’m done!  I’m coming straight over to take your collection away. Love this and your other bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City





BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ pop of pink to take out tonite!
> View attachment 3990106


these 2 just scream SPRING to me!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Street


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m done!  I’m coming straight over to take your collection away. Love this and your other bags!


Well, that’s OK.  Just bring along some of your fantastic bags for me to play with!


----------



## frzsri

Went AWOL for a while and now, back with a vengeance[emoji38]
Loving everyone’s BotD!
Mine today:


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)


Ooo LaLa....awesome bag in such a pretty color my sweet friend....congrats!!!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Probably around 25-30 years old, charity shop find. One of the old 'licensed out' BB Balenciagas, so nothing special (thanks to @doni for info) ... but love her to bits. Plain, comfortable strap, holds a huge amount.


----------



## Scully Piper

LilMissCutie said:


> From a few days ago  Gucci 1973 ostrich tote





ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga DAY



Amazing bags!!!  Colors to die for!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

obscurity7 said:


> My least expensive and most often complimented bag, the Furla Stacy bucket. Even had a woman in Saks, wearing a Chanel jumbo flap, turn on her heel to ask me about it. I think she thought it was LV because she seemed disappointed to find out it was a Furla from two seasons past! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3988773


She is beautiful!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City


There's the lovely chair missing from my room...LOL!!!
Lovely shade of pink!


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Packing up my Ferragamo Fiamma to carry tomorrow. She’s a perfect cornflower blue and a real head-turner


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga City



I love this pink 



BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ pop of pink to take out tonite!
> View attachment 3990106



And I love this pink 



Iamminda said:


> Easy toting with my new Longchamp.  (What took me so long to get a LC?)



They’re so practical and this one is such a beauty. What a gorgeous colour and yummy leather 



RuedeNesle said:


> Is she..... RED?!! She's beautiful!
> Congrats on your first LC! Enjoy!



Hahaha poor RdN collapses from the sheer excitement of the red bags gracing the thread


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> You know I really love this one of yours (my top 3 favorite of yours ).  And look how pretty and organized your stuff is inside.  Hope you are off to a good week so far MD.



Dear @Iamminda and @Scully Piper thank you both for the compliments. Yes, thank you my week is going fine, I hope yours is too


----------



## Molly0

ThriftyOldBag said:


> Probably around 25-30 years old, charity shop find. One of the old 'licensed out' BB Balenciagas, so nothing special (thanks to @doni for info) ... but love her to bits. Plain, comfortable strap, holds a huge amount.


Love! Love! What a treasure!

I’m always interested in the “licensing out” history from days long ago myself too.


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Molly0 said:


> Love! Love! What a treasure!
> 
> I’m always interested in the “licensing out” history from days long ago myself too.


Thank you! She's getting pretty battered, but there's a good bit of wear in her yet ...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Hahaha poor RdN collapses from the sheer excitement of the red bags gracing the thread


 If this keeps up I'm going to need a matching red helmet to protect my head!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much K and MD 



Kendie26 said:


> Ooo LaLa....awesome bag in such a pretty color my sweet friend....congrats!!!





Miss_Dawn said:


> They’re so practical and this one is such a beauty. What a gorgeous colour and yummy leather
> Hahaha poor RdN collapses from the sheer excitement of the red bags gracing the thread


----------



## houseof999

Had to bust this one out cuz it's gorgeous out today and it feels like Spring to me!


----------



## missmandymarie

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

ThriftyOldBag said:


> Probably around 25-30 years old, charity shop find. One of the old 'licensed out' BB Balenciagas, so nothing special (thanks to @doni for info) ... but love her to bits. Plain, comfortable strap, holds a huge amount.


Oh WOW, it IS special!! That is serious good “old school” logo...so cool for us Bal lovers to see!!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> There's the lovely chair missing from my room...LOL!!!
> Lovely shade of pink!


 OMG you are so adorbs....i forgot about that!!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW, it IS special!! That is serious good “old school” logo...so cool for us Bal lovers to see!!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Thanks, info here: forum.purseblog.com/threads/old-balenciaga.11530/


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> these 2 just scream SPRING to me!!!



Totally agree!!! [emoji254] [emoji259]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this pink
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this pink
> 
> 
> 
> They’re so practical and this one is such a beauty. What a gorgeous colour and yummy leather
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha poor RdN collapses from the sheer excitement of the red bags gracing the thread



Thanks! [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Had to bust this one out cuz it's gorgeous out today and it feels like Spring to me!
> View attachment 3991229



What a bright, fun color!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Pink cuties [emoji179][emoji133]‍♀️


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> What a bright, fun color!


Exactly why I bought it! This is my only MK.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Today wearing my H Etoupe Picotin 22. Neutrals so easy .....


----------



## BlueCherry

MademoiselleXO said:


> Pink cuties [emoji179][emoji133]‍♀️
> View attachment 3991593



Gorgeous pic and bags. I have the same cardholder in black, isn’t it just the cutest [emoji4]


----------



## doni

ThriftyOldBag said:


> Probably around 25-30 years old, charity shop find. One of the old 'licensed out' BB Balenciagas, so nothing special (thanks to @doni for info) ... but love her to bits. Plain, comfortable strap, holds a huge amount.



It looks special to me! Great color too and so current. In any event, quality of many of those licensed bags back in the day was at pair with many premium brands today. Plus Nicolas Ghesquiere started as “licensed product designer” at Balenciaga, so who knows whether he was on it on this bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Miss_Dawn said:


> Packing up my Ferragamo Fiamma to carry tomorrow. She’s a perfect cornflower blue and a real head-turner


I bow to your combination of style and ambition! *taking notes*


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lake Effect said:


> I bow to your combination of style and ambition! *taking notes*


Thank you very much!
That is a very interesting comment. How do the contents of my handbag show that I am ambitious?


----------



## Lake Effect

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!
> That is a very interesting comment. How do the contents of my handbag show that I am ambitious?


Extremely well organized. That bag is fully utilized without out being over/under-packed. It gives me vibe that everything in there because you have a well thought out plan/practice of using it. To me, this says, 
you have a busy agenda (goals and ambitions) and don't want to waste time looking for anything!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you very much!
> That is a very interesting comment. How do the contents of my handbag show that I am ambitious?


I second this! You have exactly what you want in there! I thought I was organized, but I'm inspired to pare down my bag. Why do I need more than one lipstick in there?  Now I'm curious about the map and why you carry it! Is that a "scrunch map" by chance?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lake Effect said:


> Extremely well organized. That bag is fully utilized without out being over/under-packed. It gives me vibe that everything in there because you have a well thought out plan/practice of using it. To me, this says,
> you have a busy agenda (goals and ambitions) and don't want to waste time looking for anything!



You're actually quite accurate, although it makes me seem like a geek  I do have everything where I need it to be, and can usually find things without looking because things tend to be in a predictable place  
Thank you for the compliments 



tealocean said:


> I second this! You have exactly what you want in there! I thought I was organized, but I'm inspired to pare down my bag. Why do I need more than one lipstick in there?  Now I'm curious about the map and why you carry it! Is that a "scrunch map" by chance?



The map is a packet of tissues 
Thank you 
And you probably don't need two lipsticks but I'm carrying two perfumes!! Plus I have 3 full bottles on my work desk and about 30 little spray samples in a drawer at work. I do need lots of perfume options at all times while I'm out and about   

I appreciate I sound crazy but fragrance relaxes me, and at least I'm a fragrant crazy handbag lady


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> You're actually quite accurate, although it makes me seem like a geek  I do have everything where I need it to be, and can usually find things without looking because things tend to be in a predictable place
> Thank you for the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> The map is a packet of tissues
> Thank you
> And you probably don't need two lipsticks but I'm carrying two perfumes!! Plus I have 3 full bottles on my work desk and about 30 little spray samples in a drawer at work. I do need lots of perfume options at all times while I'm out and about
> 
> I appreciate I sound crazy but fragrance relaxes me, and at least I'm a fragrant crazy handbag lady


  Sometimes I carry a perfume sample, but always a scented hand cream. I have a small pouch just for lipstick and balms.


----------



## Lake Effect

@Miss_Dawn not geeky, necessarily (and I since I am, lol, I don't see any problem with that ) , perhaps I am feeling less organized and feeling the effect of it in my life, and am just willing to take a page from you! Alot of you ladies have become, *girlfriends in my head*
I lean toward essential oils, which reminds me, I need to dig out a Pacifica sampler I got at Ulta. Recently I found a B&BW bottle of lotion in my closet and decided to put it on my office desk for convenience. It is Twisted Peppermint. I swear it smells like a thin mint Girl Sout cookie. Since work has been stressful, I joke with my staff that they can just ignore me if they see me take off the lid, sit at my desk, close my eyes and just inhale the scent lol.  
And yeah, sorry if I am keeping it too real about my personality  lol.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> @Miss_Dawn not geeky, necessarily (and I since I am, lol, I don't see any problem with that ) , perhaps I am feeling less organized and feeling the effect of it in my life, and am just willing to take a page from you! Alot of you ladies have become, *girlfriends in my head*
> I lean toward essential oils, which reminds me, I need to dig out a Pacifica sampler I got at Ulta. Recently I found a B&BW bottle of lotion in my closet and decided to put it on my office desk for convenience. It is Twisted Peppermint. I swear it smells like a thin mint Girl Sout cookie. Since work has been stressful, I joke with my staff that they can just ignore me if they see me take off the lid, sit at my desk, close my eyes and just inhale the scent lol.
> And yeah, sorry if I am keeping it too real about my personality  lol.


I love the Twisted Peppermint too! I also love Vanilla Bean Noelle, but so many others can't stand the scent of that one. For a tropical vacation vibe, I love Bali Blue Surf. I need to do what you do and smell it rather than applying all the time...especially that vanilla one!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This MCM X-Mini backpack that I received yesterday!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Sometimes I carry a perfume sample, but always a scented hand cream. I have a small pouch just for lipstick and balms.





Lake Effect said:


> @Miss_Dawn not geeky, necessarily (and I since I am, lol, I don't see any problem with that ) , perhaps I am feeling less organized and feeling the effect of it in my life, and am just willing to take a page from you! Alot of you ladies have become, *girlfriends in my head*
> I lean toward essential oils, which reminds me, I need to dig out a Pacifica sampler I got at Ulta. Recently I found a B&BW bottle of lotion in my closet and decided to put it on my office desk for convenience. It is Twisted Peppermint. I swear it smells like a thin mint Girl Sout cookie. Since work has been stressful, I joke with my staff that they can just ignore me if they see me take off the lid, sit at my desk, close my eyes and just inhale the scent lol.
> And yeah, sorry if I am keeping it too real about my personality  lol.





tealocean said:


> I love the Twisted Peppermint too! I also love Vanilla Bean Noelle, but so many others can't stand the scent of that one. For a tropical vacation vibe, I love Bali Blue Surf. I need to do what you do and smell it rather than applying all the time...especially that vanilla one!



 all around for "girlfriends in my head"
Now we're off topic. I'll tag you on my bag thread and we can carry on the conversation about scents there (my bag thread is frequently off topic )


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Brahmin black Louise Rose satchel 
Today: Coach Prairie Satchel with chain


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Brahmin black Louise Rose satchel
> Today: Coach Prairie Satchel with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993313
> View attachment 3993316


I love that Brahmin!


----------



## Molly0

I’m still stuck on carrying just my phone, my wallet, & a small pouch inside my little Chanel vintage mini.  It’s so unlike me to not carry the kitchen sink with me and I am really enjoying it!  Maybe a new trend for me, who knows?


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 3993319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still stuck on carrying just my phone, my wallet, & a small pouch inside my little Chanel vintage mini.  It’s so unlike me to not carry the kitchen sink with me and I am really enjoying it!  Maybe a new trend for me, who knows?


Lol @ the kitchen sink! [emoji23]


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> Lol @ the kitchen sink! [emoji23]



I'm TRYING to not do that, either- small bags are so much lighter!!!
(... but that means an entire new bag wardrobe...Hm.)


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Brahmin black Louise Rose satchel
> Today: Coach Prairie Satchel with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993313
> View attachment 3993316


I just LOVE and keep considering this prairie satchel, but 1) I need another pink bag like a hole in my head and 2) for whatever reason, I just can't see myself actually using it.  No idea why!!! Can't put my finger on it- it's gorgeous though (they both are!)

[1a) I did just break down & order an AW mini Emile in fuchsia... sale & coupons galore!!! @Sparkletastic ]


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> [1a) I did just break down & order an AW mini Emile in fuchsia... sale & coupons galore!!! @Sparkletastic ]



Omg deets please! I don't like light pink but love fuschia!!


----------



## lana19

Gucci Padlock


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> Omg deets please! I don't like light pink but love fuschia!!


I seriously thought about this long and hard, since 1) I have already a mini black/RGHW and a gray suede small Emile, and 2) seriously I have a gazillion pink bags. But really, thanks to my new-using-of-a-closet app, I can see that I have nothing this size/shape/color/function!!! (Though, is $7-returnable in case I'm just coupon-trigger-happy tonight...)

THIS is on sale through 6a est; I also got 10% more off for having done a survey...

Yoo x


After doing a cursory Internet search, it seems that this fuchsia is on the dark, not hot hot pink side (which I'm scared of, for just this bag...)


----------



## pianolize

lana19 said:


> Gucci Padlock


I love your dress, too!


----------



## lana19

pianolize said:


> I love your dress, too!



Thank you! It’s a thin Max Mara coat, I added a belt


----------



## pianolize

lana19 said:


> Thank you! It’s a thin Max Mara coat, I added a belt


oh wow, how resourceful of you!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> I seriously thought about this long and hard, since 1) I have already a mini black/RGHW and a gray suede small Emile, and 2) seriously I have a gazillion pink bags. But really, thanks to my new-using-of-a-closet app, I can see that I have nothing this size/shape/color/function!!! (Though, is $7-returnable in case I'm just coupon-trigger-happy tonight...[emoji3])
> 
> THIS is on sale through 6a est; I also got 10% more off for having done a survey...
> 
> Yoo x
> View attachment 3993366
> 
> After doing a cursory Internet search, it seems that this fuchsia is on the dark, not hot hot pink side (which I'm scared of, for just this bag...)


I am looking at it and it's definitely fuschia but not a neon hot color. Is that what you were wanting?


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> And you probably don't need two lipsticks but I'm carrying two perfumes!! Plus I have 3 full bottles on my work desk and about 30 little spray samples in a drawer at work. I do need lots of perfume options at all times while I'm out and about
> 
> I appreciate I sound crazy but fragrance relaxes me, and at least I'm a fragrant crazy handbag lady


i hear ya... 
i don't keep any on the work desk, but i always have 2 or 3 small re-fill bottles in my bag, and 200+ scent at home to choose from


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> I am looking at it and it's definitely fuschia but not a neon hot color. Is that what you were wanting?


 I think so! I'm so looking forward to it-



_Lee said:


> Kate Spade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993445


I love this bag (kept looking at it when it was for sale!), and your cute cute charm!!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Using this carefree lil’ one, the TB Taylor camera bag. I can’t believe how spacious it can be.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Brahmin black Louise Rose satchel
> Today: Coach Prairie Satchel with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993313
> View attachment 3993316


Question?  I have a Brahmin bag that I have not carried much.  Yours looks like it is slouching a little. How much does this leather soften?  Thanks


----------



## Molly0

Chinese Warrior said:


> Using this carefree lil’ one, the TB Taylor camera bag. I can’t believe how spacious it can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993647





ksuromax said:


> i hear ya...
> i don't keep any on the work desk, but i always have 2 or 3 small re-fill bottles in my bag, and 200+ scent at home to choose from


Me too!  I wonder how many of us would be “fragrance collectors” along with the purse thing. 
 K, I always admire your scarves. I have a little “scarf problem” too.


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Me too!  I wonder how many of us would be “fragrance collectors” along with the purse thing.
> K, I always admire your scarves. I have a little “scarf problem” too.


i don't call it a "problem" as my scarves take the least space and weigh less than any other collection, be it bags, or perfumes!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> i don't call it a "problem" as my scarves take the least space and weigh less than any other collection, be it bags, or perfumes!


That’s true and that’s how I justify it too .   I love seeing your scarves paired with your fantastic bags!  Always a treat to see!


----------



## Glttglam

Well I am proud of myself for being half a day away from lasting 2 weeks in the same bag I think 2 weeks is my record, since I like to change often. Anyway, I just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning with my newest red love. Dooney Belvedere Ambler CBB. Trying to downsize for my upcoming trip and my day-to-day life. When I started loading her, I was worried I was going to have to carry two of these to fit all my stuff.  But I remembered the purpose is to downsize. Day 2 and I'm loving her more today than yesterday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> You're actually quite accurate, although it makes me seem like a geek  I do have everything where I need it to be, and can usually find things without looking because things tend to be in a predictable place
> Thank you for the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> The map is a packet of tissues
> Thank you
> And you probably don't need two lipsticks but I'm carrying two perfumes!! Plus I have 3 full bottles on my work desk and about 30 little spray samples in a drawer at work. I do need lots of perfume options at all times while I'm out and about
> 
> I appreciate I sound crazy but fragrance relaxes me, and at least I'm a fragrant crazy handbag lady





tealocean said:


> Sometimes I carry a perfume sample, but always a scented hand cream. I have a small pouch just for lipstick and balms.





ksuromax said:


> i hear ya...
> i don't keep any on the work desk, but i always have 2 or 3 small re-fill bottles in my bag, and 200+ scent at home to choose from


OMG! I didn’t even know having lots of perfumes / colognes was a “thing”.  

I have a VEEEEEEEERY sensitive nose. Not in the unfortunate way in which perfume or food scents bother me. Just in the effective, part blood hound way so that I smell everything. So for me that makes scent very important. For example, I spend too much money on high quality scented candles. And I almost had a mental break when my favorite linen spray was discontinued. But, for me I like signature scents. So I have three bottles of cologne and I really struggle with rotating within the three because I like one so much. 

@Miss_Dawn, when I saw the bottles in your bag I thought - are those purfume? Nah. No one carries scent with them. Must be something else.”  Lol!  You live and you learn! BTW - I love the super organization. It’s the best way to live! (And tag me on your thread, too!)


pianolize said:


> I'm TRYING to not do that, either- small bags are so much lighter!!!
> (... but that means an entire new bag wardrobe...Hm.)


LOL!  Not unless you want it too. I seriously downsized what I carry on a daily basis and kept my larger bags. 


lana19 said:


> Gucci Padlock


Love the bag and your whole outfit!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning with my newest red love. Dooney Belvedere Ambler CBB. Trying to downsize for my upcoming trip and my day-to-day life. When I started loading her, I was worried I was going to have to carry two of these to fit all my stuff.  But I remembered the purpose is to downsize. Day 2 and I'm loving her more today than yesterday!
> View attachment 3993931


This is a seriously cute bag. I love what D&B is doing design wise lately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a seriously cute bag. I love what D&B is doing design wise lately.


Thanks Sparkletastic! 
I do too! I'm anxious to see more new designs.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I didn’t even know having lots of perfumes / colognes was a “thing”.
> 
> I have a VEEEEEEEERY sensitive nose. Not in the unfortunate way in which perfume or food scents bother me. Just in the effective, part blood hound way so that I smell everything. So for me that makes scent very important. For example, I spend too much money on high quality scented candles. And I almost had a mental break when my favorite linen spray was discontinued. But, for me I like signature scents. So I have three bottles of cologne and I really struggle with rotating within the three because I like one so much.
> 
> @Miss_Dawn, when I saw the bottles in your bag I thought - are those purfume? Nah. No one carries scent with them. Must be something else.”  Lol!  You live and you learn! BTW - I love the super organization. It’s the best way to live! (And tag me on your thread, too!)


i do sniff everything like a good hound, too  and this includes smell of good leather on a new bag...


----------



## Molly0

Glttglam said:


> Well I am proud of myself for being half a day away from lasting 2 weeks in the same bag I think 2 weeks is my record, since I like to change often. Anyway, I just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993930


Congrats!  That must be a special bag indeed!  
I think I’ll challenge myself to see if I can last 2 weeks with 1 bag.


----------



## CornishMon

This baby!


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I didn’t even know having lots of perfumes / colognes was a “thing”.
> 
> I have a VEEEEEEEERY sensitive nose. Not in the unfortunate way in which perfume or food scents bother me. Just in the effective, part blood hound way so that I smell everything. So for me that makes scent very important. For example, I spend too much money on high quality scented candles. And I almost had a mental break when my favorite linen spray was discontinued. But, for me I like signature scents. So I have three bottles of cologne and I really struggle with rotating within the three because I like one so much.
> 
> @Miss_Dawn, when I saw the bottles in your bag I thought - are those purfume? Nah. No one carries scent with them. Must be something else.”  Lol!  You live and you learn! BTW - I love the super organization. It’s the best way to live! (And tag me on your thread, too!)
> LOL!  Not unless you want it too. I seriously downsized what I carry on a daily basis and kept my larger bags.
> Love the bag and your whole outfit!!


This is so interesting! I also prefer one signature perfume. I'd use others if I found one that worked as well with my chemistry. I keep a sample vial and a scented hand cream in my purse for a little pick me up. I like variety in my lotions though-from tropical to warm gourmand. Scented candles are a must, especially in cold weather. If they aren't burning, I leave the lid off so I can catch the scent as I pass by. YUM!


----------



## Glttglam

Molly0 said:


> Congrats!  That must be a special bag indeed!
> I think I’ll challenge myself to see if I can last 2 weeks with 1 bag.


Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning with my newest red love. Dooney Belvedere Ambler CBB. Trying to downsize for my upcoming trip and my day-to-day life. When I started loading her, I was worried I was going to have to carry two of these to fit all my stuff.  But I remembered the purpose is to downsize. Day 2 and I'm loving her more today than yesterday!
> View attachment 3993931


This is super cute.  Loving that pebbled leather.  Great addition to your wonderful collection of red bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This is super cute.  Loving that pebbled leather.  Great addition to your wonderful collection of red bags.


Thanks I!
This has been on my short list for a while. I'm happy I finally decided to give downsizing a try!
Have a good rest of the week and a great weekend!


----------



## SCI

Celine burgundy mini box


----------



## solange

Simple but stylish Cole Haan to attend a lecture tonight.


----------



## Scully Piper

Glttglam said:


> Well I am proud of myself for being half a day away from lasting 2 weeks in the same bag I think 2 weeks is my record, since I like to change often. Anyway, I just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993930





RuedeNesle said:


> This morning with my newest red love.[emoji813] Dooney Belvedere Ambler CBB. Trying to downsize for my upcoming trip and my day-to-day life. When I started loading her, I was worried I was going to have to carry two of these to fit all my stuff. [emoji23] But I remembered the purpose is to downsize. Day 2 and I'm loving her more today than yesterday![emoji3]
> View attachment 3993931


I love your bags!!! Both lovely!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

dangerouscurves said:


> This MCM X-Mini backpack that I received yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992907


Wow!!! I'm so jealous [emoji1] hot pink and studs...2 of my favorite things [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Scully Piper said:


> I love your bags!!! Both lovely!!!


Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Scully Piper said:


> I love your bags!!! Both lovely!!!


Hi SP!
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Question?  I have a Brahmin bag that I have not carried much.  Yours looks like it is slouching a little. How much does this leather soften?  Thanks


Not that much considering that I have had it about 10 years or close. It was softer than the typical Brahmin bag to begin with.  It doesn't sag at the bottom.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning with my newest red love.[emoji813] Dooney Belvedere Ambler CBB. Trying to downsize for my upcoming trip and my day-to-day life. When I started loading her, I was worried I was going to have to carry two of these to fit all my stuff. [emoji23] But I remembered the purpose is to downsize. Day 2 and I'm loving her more today than yesterday![emoji3]
> View attachment 3993931


[emoji7] 
I'm curious about this bag for travel. Did you do a review on the Dooney thread?


----------



## carterazo

solange said:


> Simple but stylish Cole Haan to attend a lecture tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994425


This is a great bag!


----------



## carterazo

Coach teal Borough in marabox leather


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade again


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> [emoji7]
> I'm curious about this bag for travel. Did you do a review on the Dooney thread?


Hi C! 
Yes, I did! Page 874 (currently the next to last page) of the "Your New Dooney: A Mini Reveal" thread. I included a picture of everything I was hoping would fit, and a picture of the few items that didn't make the cut.
For travel: To clarify, when I fly to Vegas, I'm taking my Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on. She's big enough to hold the items I don't want to put in my suitcase. She also has and big outside zipper pocket which makes it easy to access my phone and small wallet. Once I get to Vegas I'm switching to the Ambler. I have my phone, tissues, keys, notebook, cash, coins, one pen (and you know that was hard trying to downsize to only one pen!), and card case in the front pocket. All the other stuff in the picture, including a pack of Extra gum, are in the back zipper pocket. It's still a work in progress for me, because I'm sure there are still more things I could take out and not miss. But the "one time" I needed something I took out....... 
ETA: While I'm in Vegas we're going to drive to L.A. to visit my son for a day. The Ambler is the bag I'll take for that road trip.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> Yes, I did! Page 874 (currently the next to last page) of the "Your New Dooney: A Mini Reveal" thread. I included a picture of everything I was hoping would fit, and a picture of the few items that didn't make the cut.
> For travel: To clarify, when I fly to Vegas, I'm taking my Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on. She's big enough to hold the items I don't want to put in my suitcase. She also has and big outside zipper pocket which makes it easy to access my phone and small wallet. Once I get to Vegas I'm switching to the Ambler. I have my phone, tissues, keys, notebook, cash, coins, one pen (and you know that was hard trying to downsize to only one pen!), and card case in the front pocket. All the other stuff in the picture, including a pack of Extra gum, are in the back zipper pocket. It's still a work in progress for me, because I'm sure there are still more things I could take out and not miss. But the "one time" I needed something I took out.......
> ETA: While I'm in Vegas we're going to drive to L.A. to visit my son for a day. The Ambler is the bag I'll take for that road trip.


Enjoy your trip!  
Maybe we’ll get to see pics of your bags “on the road” ?


----------



## Molly0

Huge KL lambskin with tiny red Chanel tucked inside.


(Although Karl says he doesn’t smile, perhaps that may make him smile? haha)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Enjoy your trip!
> Maybe we’ll get to see pics of your bags “on the road” ?


Hi MO!
Thanks! I would _LOVE _to post road trip pics!  I fly to Vegas Tuesday. Stay tuned!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MO!
> Thanks! I would _LOVE _to post road trip pics!  I fly to Vegas Tuesday. Stay tuned!


I’ll be watching out for the red!


----------



## Shelby33

An older bag, Botkier Uma


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> Yes, I did! Page 874 (currently the next to last page) of the "Your New Dooney: A Mini Reveal" thread. I included a picture of everything I was hoping would fit, and a picture of the few items that didn't make the cut.
> For travel: To clarify, when I fly to Vegas, I'm taking my Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on. She's big enough to hold the items I don't want to put in my suitcase. She also has and big outside zipper pocket which makes it easy to access my phone and small wallet. Once I get to Vegas I'm switching to the Ambler. I have my phone, tissues, keys, notebook, cash, coins, one pen (and you know that was hard trying to downsize to only one pen!), and card case in the front pocket. All the other stuff in the picture, including a pack of Extra gum, are in the back zipper pocket. It's still a work in progress for me, because I'm sure there are still more things I could take out and not miss. But the "one time" I needed something I took out....... [emoji23]
> ETA: While I'm in Vegas we're going to drive to L.A. to visit my son for a day. The Ambler is the bag I'll take for that road trip.


Thanks RN! [emoji255]  I will go check it out. Hope you have a good time with your son in LA!


----------



## CClovesbags

This pretty gem [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach teal Borough in marabox leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994553


Gooorgeous colour!!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Alexander Wang Rocco!


----------



## fightthesunrise

missmandymarie said:


> Alexander Wang Rocco!



Twins! Except I’m carrying RGHW.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thanks RN! [emoji255]  I will go check it out. Hope you have a good time with your son in LA!


You're welcome! 
Thanks! I'm looking forward to the visit!


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994654


Totally adore this bag of yours & the sweet owl charm!


----------



## Kendie26

SCI said:


> Celine burgundy mini box
> View attachment 3994351


Your Box is exquisite!


----------



## Kendie26

Little Miss Oldie Balenciaga Twiggy (my fingers in peace sign are for 1 of the sweet gals in the Bal forum)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking my Coach Isla out for the first time today!! [emoji173]️


----------



## fightthesunrise

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Coach Isla out for the first time today!! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3995381



This is such a great color! [emoji173]️


----------



## ScottyGal

Switched to my fav Gucci for a party tonight [emoji322][emoji162]


----------



## LadyBond

When the sun is out... I use my LV Neonoe


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Little Miss Oldie Balenciaga Twiggy (my fingers in peace sign are for 1 of the sweet gals in the Bal forum)



Look at that smooshy leather! [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Not that much considering that I have had it about 10 years or close. It was softer than the typical Brahmin bag to begin with.  It doesn't sag at the bottom.


Thank you. I cannot imagine this leather getting too soft, but I wish it would get a little give to it.


----------



## KittyKat65

Black Hermes HAC 32 in Chevre leather.  She is my go-to bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Switched to my fav Gucci for a party tonight [emoji322][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995464


This bag is insanely gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you. I cannot imagine this leather getting too soft, but I wish it would get a little give to it.


This particular bag does have a little give to it. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Market tote in grass green


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> Coach Market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995649


Love the color (green is my favorite)  just in time for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## carterazo

meowmix318 said:


> Love the color (green is my favorite)  just in time for St. Patrick's Day


Thanks!  It's my favorite color too! [emoji255]


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Look at that smooshy leather! [emoji7]


Yes, that Bal is indeed super smooshy...thank you dear friend! Hope life is treating you wonderfully & oh I do love your new avatar bag....that pink is insanely fabulous & such a happy color for that cool backpack style!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach Market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995649


Oh you have NO idea how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing this color when all I currently see is white (from the tons of snow the last 1-2 weeks)


----------



## Kendie26

KittyKat65 said:


> Black Hermes HAC 32 in Chevre leather.  She is my go-to bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995539


Such an amazing bag & this pic really shows her true beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking my Coach Isla out for the first time today!! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3995381


Totally ADORE this bag/style & THAT color-hello!!! I want!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is insanely gorgeous!


Thanks! It's my favourite from my collection [emoji813]️


----------



## aundria17

Henri bendel


----------



## aundria17

Sorry pic didn't attach in last post ....Henri bendel


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## obscurity7

carterazo said:


> Coach Market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995649


Every time you post this bag, I have an overwhelming urge to go looking for my own bright green market tote.  It's SO PRETTY!


----------



## Yuki85

With my small monster in a sushi restaurant


----------



## Scully Piper

The last 2 days...Darth V with an Ewok. Disney Dooney with Gelatoni.
Today a Betsey Johnson with a fluffy bunny.


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> Sorry pic didn't attach in last post ....Henri bendel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995921


I love the iridescent look and the style [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

obscurity7 said:


> Every time you post this bag, I have an overwhelming urge to go looking for my own bright green market tote.  It's SO PRETTY!


Me too!!! This tote gets me every time!!! Actually @carterazo kills me every time she posts her beautiful collection [emoji1]


----------



## netter

Marc By Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal Crossbody with a triple zipper Lasportsac pouch and two cell phones: the iphone 7 is kept inside of the zippered Lasportsac pouch and my larger zenfone 3 is tucked away in the flap zip pocket and fits neatly lengthwise along the back of the bag. Hanging off of the side is a leather Tilly wallet that takes bills that are folded lengthwise. A coin section is on the rear of this little wallet. The triple zipper Lasportsac contains numerous cards, two pens, skinny lipstick (Burts Bees), and an inhaler infused with my own essential oil blend. One of the zipper compartments is empty and there is breathing room for a few more items if they are small enough.


----------



## CoachMaven

carterazo said:


> Coach Market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995649


Twins! I need to break mine out for St. Patrick's next weekend....


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for Spring


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Coach Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996673


So pretty!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Étrusque Birkin 35 in Fjord leather


----------



## Molly0

CoachMaven said:


> Coach Madison Hobo in Neutral Pink for Spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996673


Adore the pink!


----------



## Monique1004

My Iris pico shopping with me at the container store. She fits well there with all the colorful containers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamsbskin with ghw.


----------



## robtee

My new puffy[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Totally ADORE this bag/style & THAT color-hello!!! I want!!



Thanks! I’m loving this bag and color too!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Took my new Coach wristlet out for the eve with my Dinky strap. [emoji173]️


----------



## Yuki85

Had a date night with friends   - it was so much fun - the beasty meets the little elephant


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamsbskin with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997106


Such a vibrant beauty[emoji1]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

No name pearly clutch for a wedding. An aunt (who I like for avoidance of doubt, Cherry ) gave it to me.

Thanks to @BigCherry @Iamminda and @tealocean for helping me decide what to carry


----------



## Selenet

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamsbskin with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997106



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Selenet

Gucci today


----------



## VernisCerise

Going out with girls


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Had a date night with friends   - it was so much fun - the beasty meets the little elephant
> 
> View attachment 3997175


beyond words cute!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997415
> 
> View attachment 3997416
> 
> 
> Gucci today


gorgeous shots, amazing place! your pink bag fits well in Gaudi colourful palette


----------



## ksuromax

VernisCerise said:


> Going out with girls
> View attachment 3997483


dreamy read!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> No name pearly clutch for a wedding. An aunt (who I like for avoidance of doubt, Cherry ) gave it to me.
> 
> Thanks to @BigCherry @Iamminda and @tealocean for helping me decide what to carry


i saw a bag before i read your post, and first thought was 'oh, wedding perfection' and then i saw the text... i am sure you were  at the party!


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

Hermes Halzan in Mustang GT manual 
Sunny day’s combination


----------



## netter

Miss_Dawn said:


> No name pearly clutch for a wedding.


I love no-name handbags when they are very well made. Just love that they are not weighed down by a label and still have amazing craftsmanship and aura/personality about them. I will have to look for a no-name handbag thread to join so that I can enjoy no-name beauties people have in their collections. Enjoy.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> No name pearly clutch for a wedding. An aunt (who I like for avoidance of doubt, Cherry ) gave it to me.
> 
> Thanks to @BigCherry @Iamminda and @tealocean for helping me decide what to carry


Very pretty! Hope you had a great time!I’m sure you did!


----------



## Kendie26

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997415
> 
> View attachment 3997416
> 
> 
> Gucci today


My favorite color for the Gucci Disco!!! You look amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

VernisCerise said:


> Going out with girls
> View attachment 3997483


Breathtakingly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Today, Balenciaga mini Papier A4 zip around.....
Yesterday Celine (this bag photographs AWFUL, & I mean AWFUL!!!...it’s SO much better in person & soft like butter)


----------



## Esquared72

MJ Susan


----------



## Scully Piper

Out for sushi with a Kate Spade today


----------



## Molly0

Little bucket.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> No name pearly clutch for a wedding. An aunt (who I like for avoidance of doubt, Cherry ) gave it to me.
> 
> Thanks to @BigCherry @Iamminda and @tealocean for helping me decide what to carry


So pretty!


----------



## tealocean

Scully Piper said:


> Out for sushi with a Kate Spade today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997763


So pretty happy & Bright!


----------



## tealocean

Holly Leigh Kim said:


> View attachment 3997614
> 
> Hermes Halzan in Mustang GT manual
> Sunny day’s combination


Lovely! That's my kind of color!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yuki85 said:


> Had a date night with friends   - it was so much fun - the beasty meets the little elephant
> 
> View attachment 3997175


These are both sooooo cute!


Scully Piper said:


> Such a vibrant beauty[emoji1]


Thank you. She brightens my day!


Selenet said:


> What a beautiful bag!


Thanks!!!!


Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997415
> 
> View attachment 3997416
> 
> 
> Gucci today


This is my “bag that got away.”  So pretty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m at a friend’s home for a very casual bday party with my very special new medium Chanel Le Boy in pale gold perforated lambskin.


----------



## VernisCerise

ksuromax said:


> dreamy read!!





Kendie26 said:


> Breathtakingly gorgeous!!!



Thank you Ksuromax and Kendie!


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Coach Market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995649


WOW!!!


aundria17 said:


> Sorry pic didn't attach in last post ....Henri bendel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995921





Scully Piper said:


> I love the iridescent look and the style [emoji1]


 ME TOO, was going to ask if it's really iridescent, our is that the photo? It's gorgeous, what's its name?!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m at a friend’s home for a very casual bday party with my very special new medium Chanel Le Boy in pale gold perforated lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998009


Oh wow!  So beautiful!!!
If I were in your shoes, I would be in such a dilemma!  I would NEVER even be able get out of the door because I could never decide between this or that beautiful yellow Dior a few posts back!


----------



## pianolize

My Tea Rose Dinkier in my BYOBird tote:


----------



## Scully Piper

tealocean said:


> So pretty happy & Bright!


My thoughts exactly when I saw her at the store ages ago [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Oh wow!  So beautiful!!!
> If I were in your shoes, I would be in such a dilemma!  I would NEVER even be able get out of the door because I could never decide between this or that beautiful yellow Dior a few posts back!


Awwwww! Thank you for the compliments on my bags!


----------



## Pessie

Speedy - ready for a rainy day


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria hobo


----------



## Selenet

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous shots, amazing place! your pink bag fits well in Gaudi colourful palette


Thank you! Well spotted [emoji3] the place was really nice.


----------



## aundria17

pianolize said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> ME TOO, was going to ask if it's really iridescent, our is that the photo? It's gorgeous, what's its name?!


Yes it is iridescent..it is the mini zip satchel from Henri Bendel


----------



## christinemliu

Lodis Borrego Nanda Hobo, a recent score from TJ Maxx!


----------



## obscurity7

christinemliu said:


> Lodis Borrego Nanda Hobo, a recent score from TJ Maxx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998404


That is stunning!  Looks really lux.  Well done!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m at a friend’s home for a very casual bday party with my very special new medium Chanel Le Boy in pale gold perforated lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998009


It's beautiful! Congrats on your new addition. I'm sure your Chanel elevated the casual party!


----------



## fayden

My new Coach bag. Love at first sight.


----------



## ScottyGal

KS


----------



## themeanreds

This was yesterday’s bag


----------



## christinemliu

obscurity7 said:


> That is stunning!  Looks really lux.  Well done!


Thank you so much; appreciate your comment! Have a great day!


----------



## pianolize

Today, After-Wk Event: AW mini Emile w/ghw!
I've actually never carried this before, so I'm  excited!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> View attachment 3998673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, After-Wk Event: AW mini Emile w/ghw!
> I've actually never carried this before, so I'm  excited!!!


She's a beauty! Have fun carrying her and have fun at your work event! (Hopefully it's a fun event!)


----------



## myluvofbags

LV PM


----------



## houseof999

Coach legacy drawstring crossbody with my new TB cat charm. I


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> beyond words cute!!!



Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## Kendie26

Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> LV PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998856


What an absolutely STUNNING color


----------



## Kendie26

fayden said:


> My new Coach bag. Love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998509


YOu sold me! I’m getting insane (in best sense)over this!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order


"Where's my helmet? I need my helmet!" Too late.....  Ouch!
Your pop of color makes me happy too! Enjoy!


----------



## lenarmc

Kate Spade Small Zarinah in black and aubergine. I fell in love with the accordion sides


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order



So beautiful!!!  I love this one (I just love all your bags, am just saying that I am flexible as to which ones you want to hand down to me when you are done with them).


----------



## myluvofbags

houseof999 said:


> Coach legacy drawstring crossbody with my new TB cat charm. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998859


Your picture is making me think about pulling out mine. Legacy is amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> What an absolutely STUNNING color[emoji813]


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 3998947
> View attachment 3998948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Small Zarinah in black and aubergine. I fell in love with the accordion sides


Love the vintage vibe on this one!


----------



## houseof999

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 3998947
> View attachment 3998948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Small Zarinah in black and aubergine. I fell in love with the accordion sides


This bag is awesome! Love that calf hair too!


----------



## houseof999

myluvofbags said:


> Your picture is making me think about pulling out mine. Legacy is amazing!


Bring it out! The pebbled leather is so soft and mushy on this bag! I love it! The adjustable short strap is a brilliant design! It can be shortened to hand carry the bag or slipped  on the crook of your arm.  How do you wear yours?? I can wear it as a shoulder bag with the biggest setting or carry the bag cross body with the long strap. I'm so glad I discovered it late cuz I would've been broke if I tried to get all the amazing legacy bags full price! Lol!


----------



## Law

myluvofbags said:


> LV PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998856



Stop it! I want a PM so bad, I’m dreaming of that gorgeous embossed leather, love the twilly too, super cute!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order



kendie you always bring it, Love your beautiful puffy cf!


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> "Where's my helmet? I need my helmet!" Too late.....  Ouch!
> Your pop of color makes me happy too! Enjoy!





Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!!!  I love this one (I just love all your bags, am just saying that I am flexible as to which ones you want to hand down to me when you are done with them).





Law said:


> kendie you always bring it, Love your beautiful puffy cf!


Aw shucks, you 3 are too adorable & uber kind...thank you so much! I know you are a red queen @RuedeNesle  @Iamminda ~& i equally LOVE all of YOUR bags darlin’!! @Law


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats on your new addition. I'm sure your Chanel elevated the casual party!


Thank you got the compliment!   The hostess saw my bag and told her husband - I want that bag in black!! Give Sparkle the money. I know she’ll know what to get. 

And I’ve had this bag for about 18 months now. The size is New Medium v the Old Medium that the Boys launched with. 


myluvofbags said:


> LV PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998856


Love this shade of pink. So happy! 


Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order


I adore this bag of yours, Kendie!


lenarmc said:


> View attachment 3998947
> View attachment 3998948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Small Zarinah in black and aubergine. I fell in love with the accordion sides


What a classy looking bag!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Keeping it simple while I run errands - Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey (medium size) on her first outing


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m at a friend’s home for a very casual bday party with my very special new medium Chanel Le Boy in pale gold perforated lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998009


This.. is... jaw dropping... uniqueness


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m at a friend’s home for a very casual bday party with my very special new medium Chanel Le Boy in pale gold perforated lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998009


Wow[emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

RuedeNesle said:


> "Where's my helmet? I need my helmet!" Too late.....  Ouch![emoji38]
> Your pop of color makes me happy too! Enjoy!


Ditto[emoji1]


----------



## myluvofbags

Law said:


> Stop it! I want a PM so bad, I’m dreaming of that gorgeous embossed leather, love the twilly too, super cute!


Thanks, enabling... it's a great crossbody, the empriente leather is durable and available in lots of colors! I love my PM


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Keeping it simple while I run errands - Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999104


Such a classy, elegant bag especially in black.


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> This.. is... jaw dropping... uniqueness





Scully Piper said:


> Wow[emoji7]


Thank you!  I searched for 3 years for “my” perfect gold bag. I really love her. 


myluvofbags said:


> Such a classy, elegant bag especially in black.


Thank you!  I’ve been really happy with the look and versatility of this bag which is my first LV.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Keeping it simple while I run errands - Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999104


Total gorgeousness! I didn’t know it was your first LV...awesome choice!! (oh & thanks for the admiration on my red CF)


Miss_Dawn said:


> Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey (medium size) on her first outing


This is SO SO pretty...LOVE it! Grey floats my boat & it looks super functional too....win-win!!


----------



## aundria17

Coach quilted black Parker


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> She's a beauty! Have fun carrying her and have fun at your work event! (Hopefully it's a fun event!)


 Thanks @RuedeNesle !!! Funny, I just read how you read it- I meant, 'Fun Thing After Work'!!! - there was a restaurant opening party downtown, which was AMAZING!!! Some of the best everything I've had- a really fun night overall, and made some great friends!  
The best thing about this bag is that it's narrow and structured enough to fit on the barrier ledge next to the table!!!



Yuki85 said:


> Thank you [emoji120]


I think I misquoted your post earlier- love these!!! What is the elephant? (Am I remembering correctly?!)



Kendie26 said:


> YOu sold me! I’m getting insane (in best sense)over this!!


Me too- I liked it, but as you keep posting it, it's growing on me! I saw the pink mailbox in person the other day, and it was so gorgeous, but broken. Makes me wonder if I need to be worrying about that (the kiss lock part had broken off...)


----------



## Kendie26

@pianolize oh no^per your above comment!!Did you see 1 broken that was on display in store? I do not own the bag (Fayden does) but I was considering getting the small change purse/wallet version of that style. Hmmm


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> Coach quilted black Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999752


Such a chic, cool bag!


----------



## Juilletdix

Working at my brother’s business this week. Carrying my Faure le Page Daily Battle in burgundy with yellow trim.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> Thanks @RuedeNesle !!! Funny, I just read how you read it- I meant, 'Fun Thing After Work'!!! - there was a restaurant opening party downtown, which was AMAZING!!! Some of the best everything I've had- a really fun night overall, and made some great friends!
> The best thing about this bag is that it's narrow and structured enough to fit on the barrier ledge next to the table!!!


 Ohhhhhh! Now I get it! Much better than a work event! Glad you had good food and fun!


----------



## leechiyong

LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Total gorgeousness! I didn’t know it was your first LV...awesome choice!! (oh & thanks for the admiration on my red CF)
> 
> This is SO SO pretty...LOVE it! Grey floats my boat & it looks super functional too....win-win!!


Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129


Two pretty red bags you got there RN.  Gosh, what a bummer you have to wait at the airport.  Hope your DH arrive soon so you can get the party started in Vegas.  Have a great trip — and eat some good food for me


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Two pretty red bags you got there RN.  Gosh, what a bummer you have to wait at the airport.  Hope your DH arrive soon so you can get the party started in Vegas.  Have a great trip — and eat some good food for me


Thanks I! 
The flight tracker shows his flight is 29 minutes away. I just finished hanging out at a gate with people who were waiting for a delayed flight from SFO so they could go to SFO. The weather was bad this morning when I left but my flight was not delayed.  But girl! At one point Uber was at  $91 to go to the airport and LYFT was $134! Fortunately I was able to wait out the surge and it cost me $45. (Still high.) Anyway, he should be here soon and we'll get the party started! I'll eat good food for you!


----------



## tatertot

Goyard for drinks with the girls tonight[emoji485]


----------



## kiss_p

Marc Jacobs Roxanne


----------



## lenarmc

Molly0 said:


> Love the vintage vibe on this one!





houseof999 said:


> This bag is awesome! Love that calf hair too!



Thank you, ladies. I love the vintage vibe and the calf hair as well. I’ve been carrying her for two weeks. It’s completely different from what I usually wear, but I couldn’t pass it up. Makes me want to wear wrap dresses and pumps as opposed to my usual jeans, t-shirts, and Chuck Taylors.


----------



## Isaberura

Furla Stacy bucket bag in Mercurio.


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> @pianolize oh no^per your above comment!!Did you see 1 broken that was on display in store? I do not own the bag (Fayden does) but I was considering getting the small change purse/wallet version of that style. Hmmm


 My sentiments exactly!!! Yes, it was 'defective' at the store, but I wanted to see if I wanted to investigate this further...



RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129


I think it's hilarious you got bored & switched bags!!! Hope he finally got back!!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

trying to call out spring with my box Kelly and Blue Ensemble


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4000515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to call out spring with my box Kelly and Blue Ensemble


That is so pretty!


----------



## bagsarebeautiful

aundria17 said:


> Coach quilted black Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999752


SO pretty!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Yes, that Bal is indeed super smooshy...thank you dear friend! Hope life is treating you wonderfully & oh I do love your new avatar bag....that pink is insanely fabulous & such a happy color for that cool backpack style!


Thank you, Girl!!! Life is good and I hope you're doing great as well. The only thing that makes me sad is the wars that are happening in this world but that's another topic. You're one of the nicest people in this forum. I'm glad I could peek in this forum once in a while to see people's treasures and especially your diverse bags.


----------



## dangerouscurves

KittyKat65 said:


> Black Hermes HAC 32 in Chevre leather.  She is my go-to bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995539


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129


Aw, your gorgeous red DB looks SO sweet on top of your luggage! Yay on both bags & hope the wait wasn’t too painful...at least you had lovely red eye candy w/ your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta


Yes girlie, YES....you look AMAZING!!Love entire ensemble!! Girl crush lives on


----------



## Kendie26

My favorite Aunt got in to town last night & we met for dinner. It took her a nano-second to say “oh I see you treated yourself to a chanel!” Made me laugh because no one ever comments on my bags except for all of you wonderful tPFr’s!
This is a grey ML Classic Flap...it may look blue because of its undertones but it IS grey.


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, Girl!!! Life is good and I hope you're doing great as well. The only thing that makes me sad is the wars that are happening in this world but that's another topic. You're one of the nicest people in this forum. I'm glad I could peek in this forum once in a while to see people's treasures and especially your diverse bags.


Kindest thanks & right back at you Girl!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yes girlie, YES....you look AMAZING!!Love entire ensemble!! Girl crush lives on


you don't know how i struggled to take one descent snap today!  
 i was trying to hold my phone and skirt, which was flying around with the breeze in the best MM way, and pose at the same time!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> you don't know how i struggled to take one descent snap today!
> i was trying to hold my phone and skirt, which was flying around with the breeze in the best MM way, and pose at the same time!


Trust me, I/ we get it!! What we wouldn’t do for tPF w/ our selfies!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Aunt got in to town last night & we met for dinner. It took her a nano-second to say “oh I see you treated yourself to a chanel!” Made me laugh because no one ever comments on my bags except for all of you wonderful tPFr’s!
> This is a grey ML Classic Flap...it may look blue because of its undertones but it IS grey.


told you before, and will repeat again - this is one great, indecently iridescent leather!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> I think it's hilarious you got bored & switched bags!!! Hope he finally got back!!!


 I was sitting at a gate, watching a man repack all his stuff to make room in a smaller bag. It inspired me to do the same. What's funny is I went to Starbucks, which is behind the slot machines you see in the picture. I was going to take a picture of my cappuccino next to my Ambler on top of my suitcase and do a "Starbucks" photo shoot.  As soon as I sat the cup on my suitcase it fell off, the cap came off and coffee was all over the floor by the cream/napkin station. They gave me another cappuccino but I decided not to try any more "trick" shots.  (You can see the yellow  caution, wet floor thing in the picture!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I was sitting at a gate, watching a man repack all his stuff to make room in a smaller bag. It inspired me to do the same. What's funny is I went to Starbucks, which is behind the slot machines you see in the picture. I was going to take a picture of my cappuccino next to my Ambler on top of my suitcase and do a "Starbucks" photo shoot.  As soon as I sat the cup on my suitcase it fell off, the cap came off and coffee was all over the floor by the cream/napkin station. They gave me another cappuccino but I decided not to try any more "trick" shots.  (You can see the yellow  caution, wet floor thing in the picture!)


”Trick shots”. 

So sorry, RN.  Lol!  All of us have been there. This is something only those of us on TPF understand.


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> told you before, and will repeat again - this is one great, indecently iridescent leather!!!


Kind thanks dearest K (my “k” partner in crime!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, your gorgeous red DB looks SO sweet on top of your luggage! Yay on both bags & hope the wait wasn’t too painful...at least you had lovely red eye candy w/ your bags!


Thanks K! 
When you're waiting it seems like forever, but when it's over you think it wasn't that bad!  Yes, my red girls helped keep my mind off the wait!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> ”Trick shots”.
> 
> So sorry, RN.  Lol!  All of us have been there. This is something only those of us on TPF understand.


 So true!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129


Love your pic!  Sorry about the little mishap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love your pic!  Sorry about the little mishap.


Thanks MO!
They were very nice about it at Starbucks. I'm sure with so many people juggling suitcases, bags, phones and coffee cups it happens a lot there.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Keeping it simple while I run errands - Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999104



Super stylish, makes me really want one 



aundria17 said:


> Coach quilted black Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999752


 Love your bag and your pretty, sparkly set up 



RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129



You have such lovely red bags and how funny changing them at the airport due to boredom 



ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta



Just WOW, fabulous look 



Kendie26 said:


> My favorite Aunt got in to town last night & we met for dinner. It took her a nano-second to say “oh I see you treated yourself to a chanel!” Made me laugh because no one ever comments on my bags except for all of you wonderful tPFr’s!
> This is a grey ML Classic Flap...it may look blue because of its undertones but it IS grey.



Another stylish appearance from you and you know how much I love your bags, especially grey ones. Beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Super stylish, makes me really want one
> 
> Love your bag and your pretty, sparkly set up
> 
> 
> 
> You have such lovely red bags and how funny changing them at the airport due to boredom
> 
> 
> 
> Just WOW, fabulous look
> 
> 
> 
> Another stylish appearance from you and you know how much I love your bags, especially grey ones. Beautiful


You are my grey girl/compadre for life!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet.


----------



## Aelizardo

Tory Burch Ella Tote....
Had many errands to run and it holds a lot of my stuff, especially snacks


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> You have such lovely red bags and how funny changing them at the airport due to boredom


Thanks BC! 
If I had gotten any more bored I may have started doing wardrobe changes.


----------



## houseof999

My new Coach kisslock bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

Caught in the rain again [emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## BlueCherry

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks BC!
> If I had gotten any more bored I may have started doing wardrobe changes.



And I doubt you’ll be taking photos and posting them on here then ...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> And I doubt you’ll be taking photos and posting them on here then ...


 I probably wouldn't be able to but I could ask Airport Security if they could text me the pictures they took before they ran me out the airport!


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001079


This is so cute...love the ballet!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> This is so cute...love the ballet!


Thank you


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Still waiting for DH at McCarran, Vegas. He missed his Houston flight so I'm stuck waiting for him for 2 more hours. First two pics are Tyler at SFO.  Also showing my carry-on contents.  Got bored and switched to my Dooney Ambler.  Fortunately Tyler and the contents fit in my suitcase!
> View attachment 4000126
> View attachment 4000128
> View attachment 4000129


Beautiful reds! I hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Beautiful reds! I hope you are having a wonderful time!


Thanks T!
I am having a wonderful time, thanks!


----------



## lala042883

I’m using my Rebecca minkoff Mac crossbody in black


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> My new Coach kisslock bag. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001118


Very cute!


----------



## Molly0

lala042883 said:


> I’m using my Rebecca minkoff Mac crossbody in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001413


Love those!  I have 3. 
Is this mini or larger one?


----------



## lala042883

Molly0 said:


> Mini or larger one?



This is the regular Mac it’s not the mini I find the mini is to small for me I ordered this bag on the 5th of March 2018 it has black lining


----------



## Molly0

An old friend.


----------



## Scully Piper

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta


Love your bag and your dress! You look lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Molly0 said:


> An old friend.
> View attachment 4001612


Such a gorgeous old friend [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> An old friend.
> View attachment 4001612


I need an old friend like yours


----------



## Molly0

Scully Piper said:


> Such a gorgeous old friend [emoji1]


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I need an old friend like yours


Thank you!  I think you have a few


----------



## pianolize

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4000515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to call out spring with my box Kelly and Blue Ensemble


 So gorgeous!!! 



RuedeNesle said:


> I was sitting at a gate, watching a man repack all his stuff to make room in a smaller bag. It inspired me to do the same. What's funny is I went to Starbucks, which is behind the slot machines you see in the picture. I was going to take a picture of my cappuccino next to my Ambler on top of my suitcase and do a "Starbucks" photo shoot.  As soon as I sat the cup on my suitcase it fell off, the cap came off and coffee was all over the floor by the cream/napkin station. They gave me another cappuccino but I decided not to try any more "trick" shots.  (You can see the yellow  caution, wet floor thing in the picture!)





Sparkletastic said:


> ”Trick shots”.
> 
> So sorry, RN.  Lol!  All of us have been there. This is something only those of us on TPF understand.


YIIIIKES!!! haha, we all TOTALLY understand!!! I think i tried that once, too, ON MY SUITCASE! Who would think it would be so non-flat?! 


houseof999 said:


> My new Coach kisslock bag. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001118


Beautiful! Had you ordered it or did you find it in-store? Trying to see if I'd like it despite it not having handles! For whatever reason, i love satchels with a crossbody strap. So thx for the reference! How are you liking it? Besides it being gorgeous and all
Which shapes of bags do you normally carry? My concern is that bc it's so boxy, will it not lay flat when running around?


----------



## ksuromax

Scully Piper said:


> Love your bag and your dress! You look lovely [emoji4]


thank you!


----------



## pianolize

aundria17 said:


> Yes it is iridescent..it is the mini zip satchel from Henri Bendel


I love this bag, @aundria17 - thx for posting it!!! I had to run out and look at it today!!! 

What kind of bags (shapes) do you normally carry? Is it easy to get in/out of? (The zipper opening doesn't seem that big, so I was worried I'd get my knuckles scraped up in winter... though I see this more as a summer bag!) Do you ever hand-carry it? I think I either wish it had two handles, or an easier crossbody.  

It's gorgeous in any case!!! I'm sleeping on it.. TY!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> YIIIIKES!!! haha, we all TOTALLY understand!!! I think i tried that once, too, ON MY SUITCASE! *Who would think it would be so non-flat?*!



 This is so funny because that's almost exactly what I was thinking as I was standing in there in shock, looking at coffee all over the floor! Live and learn!


----------



## aundria17

pianolize said:


> I love this bag, @aundria17 - thx for posting it!!! I had to run out and look at it today!!!
> 
> What kind of bags (shapes) do you normally carry? Is it easy to get in/out of? (The zipper opening doesn't seem that big, so I was worried I'd get my knuckles scraped up in winter... though I see this more as a summer bag!) Do you ever hand-carry it? I think I either wish it had two handles, or an easier crossbody.
> 
> It's gorgeous in any case!!! I'm sleeping on it.. TY!!!


Go over to the Henri Bendel thread and I posted a review there. If I can figure out how to link it I will.


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> Go over to the Henri Bendel thread and I posted a review there. If I can figure out how to link it I will.


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/747582/
Here is the link


----------



## aundria17

Rebecca Minkoff oil slick dressed up with some of my extra oil slick chains.


----------



## obscurity7

aundria17 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff oil slick dressed up with some of my extra oil slick chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001860


That is one good looking bag!


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> This is so funny because that's almost exactly what I was thinking as I was standing in there in shock, looking at coffee all over the floor! Live and learn!


 Right?!  So ridiculous to feel shocked in retrospect...




aundria17 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/747582/
> Here is the link


TY!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> So gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIIIIKES!!! haha, we all TOTALLY understand!!! I think i tried that once, too, ON MY SUITCASE! Who would think it would be so non-flat?!
> 
> Beautiful! Had you ordered it or did you find it in-store? Trying to see if I'd like it despite it not having handles! For whatever reason, i love satchels with a crossbody strap. So thx for the reference! How are you liking it? Besides it being gorgeous and all[emoji813]
> Which shapes of bags do you normally carry? My concern is that bc it's so boxy, will it not lay flat when running around?



Satchel with crossbody option is my favorite. I usually carry structured satchels.  The only mushy bag I like seems to be a drawstring crossbody. I'm not sure what you mean by not laying flat.  Do you mean against your body when running around?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel single flap jumbo in black shimmer patent with shw.


----------



## Molly0

aundria17 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff oil slick dressed up with some of my extra oil slick chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001860


Love this!  What is it called?


----------



## aundria17

Molly0 said:


> Love this!  What is it called?


Rebecca minkoff Darren top handle


----------



## Kendie26

My sweet tweed reissue went to hair salon today


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel single flap jumbo in black shimmer patent with shw.
> View attachment 4002317


WHOA! I die!!!


----------



## Molly0

Yikes! I can’t see any pics! Oh No!


----------



## obscurity7

Molly0 said:


> Yikes! I can’t see any pics! Oh No!


That just started happening to me, too.  I posted in the feedback thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/troubleshoot-tpf-problems.718850/page-157#post-32130287


----------



## Molly0

obscurity7 said:


> That just started happening to me, too.  I posted in the feedback thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/troubleshoot-tpf-problems.718850/page-157#post-32130287


Thanks.  
At least i’m Not the only one.


----------



## catsinthebag

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.
> At least i’m Not the only one.



I can’t see pics either.


----------



## meowmix318

My good ol' reliable nylon Longchamp bag


----------



## Amazona

Defying the sunny but freezing Finnish winter weather with my Lumi Saara backpack which I removed the long straps from and use it as a satchel.


----------



## obscurity7

Traveling to see my parents this weekend with my little POPEQ tote, paired with the guitar strap I usually wear with my Mulberry Delphie. (I was early, I had to do some shopping. Picked up a super cute dress!)


----------



## houseof999

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 4003207
> 
> 
> Traveling to see my parents this weekend with my little POPEQ tote, paired with the guitar strap I usually wear with my Mulberry Delphie. (I was early, I had to do some shopping. Picked up a super cute dress!)


I can see your pic! [emoji126]
Love that guitar strap with that bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Medium Lily


----------



## Selenet

Marc by Marc Jacobs laptop bag


----------



## Selenet

Amazona said:


> Defying the sunny but freezing Finnish winter weather with my Lumi Saara backpack which I removed the long straps from and use it as a satchel.



What a great coincidence, I am currently at the airport on my way to Finland! I hope next week will be warmer, I am not prepared for such intense cold temperatures.


----------



## Molly0

Like a good Canadian girl, M0851 for me today.


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 4003207
> 
> 
> Traveling to see my parents this weekend with my little POPEQ tote, paired with the guitar strap I usually wear with my Mulberry Delphie. (I was early, I had to do some shopping. Picked up a super cute dress!)


SOOOOO COOOL!!! This looks uber chic!!


----------



## Kendie26

For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Like a good Canadian girl, M0851 for me today.
> View attachment 4003515


Oh, another very cool, unique & chic bag. I’ve not seen this brand or the M0851 before....but I do know you are a true darling “good girl!”


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty



Birthday wishes to Mom  and whilst your CC is gorgeous your kitty is über sweet


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Oh, another very cool, unique & chic bag. I’ve not seen this brand or the M0851 before....but I do know you are a true darling “good girl!”


haha.  Hugs!
M0851 is a Canadian (Montreal) brand. I think they also have a boutique in NY.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty


Kitty looks so peaceful!  Lovely bag too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Best wishes for St Patrick’s Day to all who celebrate it. I’ll be watching the rugby before the evening begins and hope I’ll be celebrating a six nations rugby grand slam


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Like a good Canadian girl, M0851 for me today.
> View attachment 4003515


leather looks great on it!  
lovely scarf, too!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty


this bag is what doctor's ordered for Spring! Happy bday to your Mum and have a great time!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> leather looks great on it!
> lovely scarf, too!


Thanks! 
 It’s  “Equipages” by Ledoux


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!
> It’s  “Equipages” by Ledoux


i know  
Ledoux is my favourite H designer


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> i know
> Ledoux is my favourite H designer


I thought so.  Your scarves are always stunning!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty



I am a little behind since I couldn’t see many pics yesterday—but just want to say love your CCs from the last two days (love all your bags really—I sound like a broken record but it’s true).  Hope you and your Mum had a wonderful birthday lunch and Happy Weekend dear K


----------



## frzsri

Using this today to sons’ tae kwon do grading. MJ Anchor bag in Black Pebbled leather


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Been using this new baby for this whole week; at my DD’s tennis class on Saturday morning.


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Nodini


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Birthday wishes to Mom  and whilst your CC is gorgeous your kitty is über sweet





Molly0 said:


> Kitty looks so peaceful!  Lovely bag too!





ksuromax said:


> this bag is what doctor's ordered for Spring! Happy bday to your Mum and have a great time!





Iamminda said:


> I am a little behind since I couldn’t see many pics yesterday—but just want to say love your CCs from the last two days (love all your bags really—I sound like a broken record but it’s true).  Hope you and your Mum had a wonderful birthday lunch and Happy Weekend dear K


Quadruple thanks to you sweetest friends!! I am obsessed w/ my kitty& thanks kindly for the birthday wishes for Mom! Looking coolw/ your BV Nodini (pillow-?) ksuromax...love the pedi nail color Oh & happy St. Patricks Day to all who celebrate...especially @BigCherry ~enjoy the rugby!!


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out for my coco handle chevron small.


----------



## obscurity7

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my coco handle chevron small.
> View attachment 4005068



Oh but those top handle bags are lovely! And that blue?! I die. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lamsbskin with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997106


Nice! I’ve been trying (too late) to add a miss dior to my collection in a bright color but now they use this new lock and I just am not fond of the new design. This is perfection!


----------



## Vanana

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3997415
> 
> View attachment 3997416
> 
> 
> Gucci today


So lucky!!! I love this park!!!! Barcelona correct?!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Wanted a happy pop of color so my red chanel classic flap was in order


Kendie that bag is glorious


----------



## Vanana




----------



## Amazona

Selenet said:


> What a great coincidence, I am currently at the airport on my way to Finland! I hope next week will be warmer, I am not prepared for such intense cold temperatures.


Well, welcome to the happiest country in the world! (I swear the result is a joke)
There might be spring, there might be winter next week. It so depends on where in Finland you will be hangin' at...the weather is more unpredictable on the coast so if you're heading this way I hope you packed a thick scarf, warm gloves, windproof jacket and shoes that can handle walking on a glacier-like surface.


----------



## christinemliu

Molly0 said:


> haha.  Hugs!
> M0851 is a Canadian (Montreal) brand. I think they also have a boutique in NY.


They used to have one in Boston, MA and I am bummed that it's now gone. Some of their leather is pretty unique. I have a pouch that has this glovetanned soft feel and has held up well. At least Montréal is not that far...


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for take off:


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Kendie that bag is glorious





Vanana said:


> View attachment 4005118


Thank you my sweets & i echo your sentiment on your Boy...he is a Boy Wonder for sure!!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Waiting for take off:
> View attachment 4005451


This bag is so special & chic....i think it’s my fave of your amazing mini bags


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my coco handle chevron small.
> View attachment 4005068


Total droolfest & admiration...that blue is AMAZING!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my coco handle chevron small.
> View attachment 4005068


Stunning!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Total droolfest & admiration...that blue is AMAZING!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> Stunning!



I knew I had to have this blue as soon as I saw the picture. I also like the fact that I never have worry about the color transfer wearing with jeans.


----------



## carollovescesc

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I think so . It's from 2016
> 
> 
> Thanks ! It's Gris Fossile




Hi Pollie-Jean,

I love the Gris Fossile too, and want to get it in the Medium City with SHW, but my mind is still stuck between the Black with SHW and Gris Fossile in SHW. 

Did you ever have issues with the corners and pipings and also, is it easy to match clothing? thx so much for ur input!!


----------



## Selenet

Amazona said:


> Well, welcome to the happiest country in the world! (I swear the result is a joke)
> There might be spring, there might be winter next week. It so depends on where in Finland you will be hangin' at...the weather is more unpredictable on the coast so if you're heading this way I hope you packed a thick scarf, warm gloves, windproof jacket and shoes that can handle walking on a glacier-like surface.



Yes it has been snowing most of the day... this is my imaginary outfit until I looked out of the window and decided not to go out.



Backpack by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Scully Piper

From the weekend..studded Ashby followed by Disney [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach bag! [emoji295]️


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach bag! [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4007245


Congrats on your new bag! i see you are into smaller bags these days  Loving the yellow color


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Twiggy


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Coach bag! [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4007245


Sweet! Who wouldn’t smile seeing that happy color?!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> From the weekend..studded Ashby followed by Disney [emoji4]
> View attachment 4007027
> View attachment 4007028


Such a cool Burberry w/ studs...never saw this design before& of course your other fun bag as well!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Congrats on your new bag! i see you are into smaller bags these days  Loving the yellow color



Thanks! Yes, I love smaller bags!



Kendie26 said:


> Sweet! Who wouldn’t smile seeing that happy color?!


 
I totally agree! Nothing like a fun pop of yellow sunshine [emoji295]️ [emoji3]


----------



## Molly0

Canadian again. Roots tote.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Back from a business trip and off on vacation. I feel like I'm living in airports at the moment. My new Burberry Banner bag has wanderlust


----------



## Livia1

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Twiggy



Oh, is that Ink? It's gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Apple Green Day paired with purple today


----------



## Kendie26

Livia1 said:


> Oh, is that Ink? It's gorgeous!



Yes it is indeed girlfriend!!! Great eye you have to know it! Thanks kindly [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

My most casual/sporty Chanel ( has a long crossbody detachable strap)


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Canadian again. Roots tote.
> View attachment 4007578


Yay Roots!!!! I’m a huge fan!! We visited Vancouver many years ago & went to a Roots store & my favorite T-shirt’s are RootsI love your style & your bags Molly!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day paired with purple today


& paired beautifully w/ that killer fab red hair!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> & paired beautifully w/ that killer fab red hair!!


 thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> My most casual/sporty Chanel ( has a long crossbody detachable strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007989


   
you know i love her, don't ya?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> you know i love her, don't ya?


Thank you darling!!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Yay Roots!!!! I’m a huge fan!! We visited Vancouver many years ago & went to a Roots store & my favorite T-shirt’s are RootsI love your style & your bags Molly!!


Thank you!  
I’m in love with that Chanel crossbody  bucket of yours!   I think it’s my all time favourite!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Back from a business trip and off on vacation. I feel like I'm living in airports at the moment. My new Burberry Banner bag has wanderlust



I love this grey beauty!!!   Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My most casual/sporty Chanel ( has a long crossbody detachable strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007989



Love this special CC (I know I am second in line for it , that’s ok, I am in line for your other ones as well )


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Such a cool Burberry w/ studs...never saw this design before& of course your other fun bag as well!!


Thank you =) Got lucky at the Livermore store a couple of years ago. Awesome deal on it too.


----------



## Scully Piper

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 4003207
> 
> 
> Traveling to see my parents this weekend with my little POPEQ tote, paired with the guitar strap I usually wear with my Mulberry Delphie. (I was early, I had to do some shopping. Picked up a super cute dress!)


Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty


Happy and a blessed birthday to your mom.  Love this shade of pink and your cute kitty!


----------



## jcnc

Molly0 said:


> Canadian again. Roots tote.
> View attachment 4007578


The leather looks beautiful. Does it hold up good over time? considering a roots tote myself


----------



## Molly0

jcnc said:


> The leather looks beautiful. Does it hold up good over time? considering a roots tote myself



Yes!  Indestructible leather!


----------



## Monique1004

My so black Chanel came to work with me today. It goes really well with my snack. LOL.


----------



## meowmix318

Monique1004 said:


> My so black Chanel came to work with me today. It goes really well with my snack. LOL.
> View attachment 4008252


Wow Stacy sure knows how to accessorize [emoji6]


----------



## themeanreds

My companion today


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## tealocean

aundria17 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff oil slick dressed up with some of my extra oil slick chains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001860


So pretty! The chains make it extra special!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!
> I’m in love with that Chanel crossbody  bucket of yours!   I think it’s my all time favourite!





Iamminda said:


> Love this special CC (I know I am second in line for it , that’s ok, I am in line for your other ones as well )





Scully Piper said:


> Happy and a blessed birthday to your mom.  Love this shade of pink and your cute kitty!


Triple thanks to you 3 lovelies! @Molly0 i always chuckle when people say it’s their fave of mine because sadly i think it’s my least fave chanelI just prefer my structured bags but I see why people who prefer slouchy/unstructured bags moreso like this style. @Iamminda yes i remember our “changing your bag” to the other k on this one but you are never “2nd in line” in my book sista friend!!And thanks @Scully Piper for the kitty love


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Gorgeousness everywhere!!! COLOR queenie!


----------



## Pessie

Balenciaga day bag


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeousness everywhere!!! COLOR queenie!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga day bag
> View attachment 4008852


ahhrrrr... why can't i just grab it and squeeze in my arms?!. total


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> ahhrrrr... why can't i just grab it and squeeze in my arms?!. total


----------



## frzsri

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga day bag
> View attachment 4008852



Oh my the leather[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


I'm thinking you need a contract with BV. You have so many beautiful bags from them! I love the color on this one.


----------



## CornishMon

Oooh


----------



## jcnc

CornishMon said:


> Oooh


WOW!


----------



## CornishMon

jcnc said:


> WOW!


Exactly what I said when I saw it!!


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm thinking you need a contract with BV. You have so many beautiful bags from them! I love the color on this one.


yes, i agree, they need a contract with me, indeed!  brand ambassador!  
thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Triple thanks to you 3 lovelies! @Molly0 i always chuckle when people say it’s their fave of mine because sadly i think it’s my least fave chanelI just prefer my structured bags but I see why people who prefer slouchy/unstructured bags moreso like this style.



haha   I must admit that I’m a “slouchy” lover at heart.  haha


----------



## ScottyGal

MK


----------



## leechiyong

Chloe Mini Pixie today:


----------



## tealocean

Amazona said:


> Well, _*welcome to the happiest country in the world! *_(I swear the result is a joke)
> There might be spring, there might be winter next week. It so depends on where in Finland you will be hangin' at...the weather is more unpredictable on the coast so if you're heading this way I hope you packed a thick scarf, warm gloves, windproof jacket and shoes that can handle walking on a glacier-like surface.


 That you for that! I am still grinning!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Canadian again. Roots tote.
> View attachment 4007578


You have delicious leather bags! This looks huggable!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday

And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning

My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!



Ahh, beautiful, Miss_Dawn! Your bags and the setting ...


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!



Yeah for vacation at this most magical place — so beautiful and serene (wish I could be there, you know I love your floral pics).  And you have your lovely B and G bags with you.  Have a wonderful time sweetie .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for vacation at this most magical place — so beautiful and serene (wish I could be there, you know I love your floral pics).  And you have your lovely B and G bags with you.  Have a wonderful time sweetie .



Thank you 
I'll make lots of collages and post them somewhere for you and my Frimmettes (@Mimmy @Kendie26 @Pessie @frick&frack @roundandround)

@Iamminda I've been very bad. I was going through Heathrow and something in our favourite shade of pink may have joined Soho, Thistle Banner and me (and Mr Dawn) on our vacation. Reveal coming


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, beautiful, Miss_Dawn! Your bags and the setting ...


Thank you


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!


Dreamy! All of it!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> I'll make lots of collages and post them somewhere for you and my Frimmettes (@Mimmy @Kendie26 @Pessie @frick&frack @roundandround)
> 
> @Iamminda I've been very bad. I was going through Heathrow and something in our favourite shade of pink may have joined Soho, Thistle Banner and me (and Mr Dawn) on our vacation. Reveal coming



“Bad” is good, lol, just kidding.  Can’t wait to see your pink goodie and more collages.  I have heard from many TPFers that Heathrow is a favorite shopping destination before you get to your actual shopping destination.  Have Fun and Relax.


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Chloe Mini Pixie today:
> View attachment 4009814


So cute with your stylish outfit!


----------



## Molly0

tealocean said:


> You have delicious leather bags! This looks huggable!


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!


Your lovely bags sure know how to relax [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!


stunning!! enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo again


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo again


What a perfectly coordinated outfit!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(Deleted duplicate entry. Sorry! )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Dreamy! All of it!



Thank you 



Iamminda said:


> “Bad” is good, lol, just kidding.  Can’t wait to see your pink goodie and more collages.  I have heard from many TPFers that Heathrow is a favorite shopping destination before you get to your actual shopping destination.  Have Fun and Relax.



I will. I fully intend to relax. Thank you sweetie 



Scully Piper said:


> Your lovely bags sure know how to relax [emoji1]



Thank you! They're very relaxed at the moment. They're practically radiating contentment 



ksuromax said:


> stunning!! enjoy!



I will, thank you my friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(Deleted duplicate entry. Sorry! )


----------



## ScottyGal

Chanel Boy


----------



## Sparkletastic

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 4003207
> 
> 
> Traveling to see my parents this weekend with my little POPEQ tote, paired with the guitar strap I usually wear with my Mulberry Delphie. (I was early, I had to do some shopping. Picked up a super cute dress!)


I love this combination! 


ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Medium Lily


Adorable bag. This is the Lily is wish I owned.  And, you know I love this scarf of yours!


ksuromax said:


> BV large Nodini


I need a Nodini in my life.


Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my coco handle chevron small.
> View attachment 4005068


This is positively the best combo I’ve seen in this bag. Perfection!


Vanana said:


> Nice! I’ve been trying (too late) to add a miss dior to my collection in a bright color but now they use this new lock and I just am not fond of the new design. This is perfection!


Thanks, Vanana!  I adore the (now discontinued) sliding chain version. It is so functional as well as pretty. I learned about them after they were discontinued as well and have had to buy preloved. I’ve snagged 3 so far - yello, pink and blue.

If you decide to go that route, it’s worth it.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4005118


This bag is just stunning!!!! 


Selenet said:


> Yes it has been snowing most of the day... this is my imaginary outfit until I looked out of the window and decided not to go out.
> View attachment 4006933
> 
> 
> Backpack by Marc Jacobs


What a fun combo. Love the shoes!!!


Scully Piper said:


> From the weekend..studded Ashby followed by Disney [emoji4]
> View attachment 4007027
> View attachment 4007028


That Burberry is so gorgeous.


CornishMon said:


> Oooh


Yum!!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> My Burberry Banner in Thistle Grey  on its travels yesterday
> 
> And my Soho Disco having breakfast beside the ocean this morning
> 
> My bags really know how to live. Me not so much!


I really like your two toned Disco. And the view is TDF!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday’s bag. Drinks and yummies with my Miss Dior sliding chain in blu persan lambskin.


----------



## CornishMon

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday’s bag. Drinks and yummies with my Miss Dior sliding chain in blu persan lambskin.
> View attachment 4010285


beautiful color!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this combination!
> Adorable bag. This is the Lily is wish I owned.  And, you know I love this scarf of yours!
> 
> I need a Nodini in my life.
> 
> This is positively the best combo I’ve seen in this bag. Perfection!
> Thanks, Vanana!  I adore the (now discontinued) sliding chain version. It is so functional as well as pretty. I learned about them after they were discontinued as well and have had to buy preloved. I’ve snagged 3 so far - yello, pink and blue.
> 
> If you decide to go that route, it’s worth it.


Thanks for the tip!!! If you come across one while browsing please don’t be shy and pm me  I’m not beyond shameless begging for help from the experts!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the tip!!! If you come across one while browsing please don’t be shy and pm me  I’m not beyond shameless begging for help from the experts!!


Happy to do so! I’m always on the hunt!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo again


I just love these pretty colors that you are wearing.


----------



## Edsmd2

My Celine Luggage off to work with me


----------



## leechiyong

Starbucks run with my Essential Trunk to try the Crystal Ball Frapp:


----------



## Cookiefiend

Just Campagne on her maiden voyage...to the grocery [emoji5]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Just Campagne on her maiden voyage...to the grocery [emoji5]



Jeepers - forgot the picture < facepalm >


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knot


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beach vacation with nylon bags!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday’s bag. Drinks and yummies with my Miss Dior sliding chain in blu persan lambskin.
> View attachment 4010285


I would absolutely and unashamedly check this bag, and your yellow and your golden sheen Dior (did I get the colour and brand right?!) bags out if they walked by. I don't see people so much anymore, I see bags.

There's another mom where my kids swim who does this bag spotting on the sly as well but we both try to pretend we don't  Once a really cool grandma brought her grand kids to swim class, and she wore a G21 Town! I talked to her a bit and although she obviously loved her many Bal bags she knew NOTHING about them    <-- me . Having spent years here lurking and actively, I thought this was very very strange. Made me feel like I was some kind of Bal bag genius for a short happy self deluding second


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot


OMG, gorgeous BV bag AND cake heaven!


----------



## catsinthebag

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I would absolutely and unashamedly check this bag, and your yellow and your golden sheen Dior (did I get the colour and brand right?!) bags out if they walked by. *I don't see people so much anymore, I see bags.*
> 
> There's another mom where my kids swim who does this bag spotting on the sly as well but we both try to pretend we don't  Once a really cool grandma brought her grand kids to swim class, and she wore a G21 Town! I talked to her a bit and although she obviously loved her many Bal bags she knew NOTHING about them    <-- me . Having spent years here lurking and actively, I thought this was very very strange. Made me feel like I was some kind of Bal bag genius for a short happy self deluding second



This is so true of me too! Imaginary conversation:

Cops: Can you describe the suspect?

Me: No, but she had this really fabulous bag....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

catsinthebag said:


> This is so true of me too! Imaginary conversation:
> 
> Cops: Can you describe the suspect?
> 
> Me: No, but she had this really fabulous bag....


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot


Ooo this looks delicious (your bag and the desserts)


----------



## ksuromax

meowmix318 said:


> Ooo this looks delicious (your bag and the desserts)


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OMG, gorgeous BV bag AND cake heaven!


Thanks, Sweetie!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Sweetie!


I know I said that your Cabats are my favourite BV:s, dear ksuro, but I forgot about your Knot  It's a tie and I can't choose. Maybe the Cabat would win on every day practicality


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> Jeepers - forgot the picture < facepalm >
> View attachment 4010725


This is a great looking bag. 


ksuromax said:


> BV Knot


I love this Knot...and the yummies.  Send me both! 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I would absolutely and unashamedly check this bag, and your yellow and your golden sheen Dior (did I get the colour and brand right?!) bags out if they walked by. I don't see people so much anymore, I see bags.
> 
> There's another mom where my kids swim who does this bag spotting on the sly as well but we both try to pretend we don't  Once a really cool grandma brought her grand kids to swim class, and she wore a G21 Town! I talked to her a bit and although she obviously loved her many Bal bags she knew NOTHING about them    <-- me . Having spent years here lurking and actively, I thought this was very very strange. Made me feel like I was some kind of Bal bag genius for a short happy self deluding second


Awww! Thanks for the compliments on my bags. The golden one is a Chanel Boy. 

I’m the same way, I’ll gawk at someone’s bag and not see them at all. LOL!!  And, I’m also surprised when people love their great bags and know zero about them. TPF makes me feel like it’s “normal” to know bags better than some of my relatives. 


catsinthebag said:


> This is so true of me too! Imaginary conversation:
> 
> Cops: Can you describe the suspect?
> 
> Me: No, but she had this really fabulous bag....


Maybe we should start our own unit. 

 The P.U.R.S.E. Unit 

*P*urse 
*U*ndercover 
*R*econnaisance & 
*S*urveillance 
*E*xperts

If there is an on the loose criminal carrying a handbag we will mobilize our worldwide network and track them down within 15 minutes!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a great looking bag.
> 
> I love this Knot...and the yummies.  Send me both!
> Awww! Thanks for the compliments on my bags. The golden one is a Chanel Boy.
> 
> I’m the same way, I’ll gawk at someone’s bag and not see them at all. LOL!!  And, I’m also surprised when people love their great bags and know zero about them. TPF makes me feel like it’s “normal” to know bags better than some of my relatives.
> Maybe we should start our own unit.
> 
> The P.U.R.S.E. Unit
> 
> *P*urse
> *U*ndercover
> *R*econnaisance &
> *S*urveillance
> *E*xperts
> 
> If there is an on the loose criminal carrying a handbag we will mobilize our worldwide network and track them down within 15 minutes!!!


Hilarious, my dear  
But I can only be a rookie as I apparently can't even differentiate between a Boy in gold and a Diorama in Champagne  I was sure you had a metal Diorama


----------



## ManilaMama

First time to post on this thread! 

Switched into my Givenchy Mini Pandora today to pick up my daughter from her last day of school! Yay! Summer Vacation time!


----------



## ManilaMama

ksuromax said:


> Apple Green Day paired with purple today



I was scrolling back and had to post about this! 

We’re in sync! 

Before switching out to my Givenchy just now, I was also rocking a purple and green combo! Check it out:

Green rockstuds with my purple Bottega Venetta Hobo!


----------



## aundria17

Getting ready for an out of town wedding and taking this beauty with me


----------



## obscurity7

ManilaMama said:


> First time to post on this thread!
> 
> Switched into my Givenchy Mini Pandora today to pick up my daughter from her last day of school! Yay! Summer Vacation time!
> 
> View attachment 4010931


Love the color blocking on this one!  Very pretty bag!


----------



## gswpurse

RM micro Regan satchel went grocery shopping with me


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Christie carryall in glitter crossgrain in lilac for tomorrow


----------



## tealocean

ManilaMama said:


> I was scrolling back and had to post about this!
> 
> We’re in sync!
> 
> Before switching out to my Givenchy just now, I was also rocking a purple and green combo! Check it out:
> 
> Green rockstuds with my purple Bottega Venetta Hobo!
> 
> View attachment 4010938


I like how you've tied your outfit together with the scarf! Lovely!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my small Christie carryall in glitter crossgrain in lilac for tomorrow
> View attachment 4011225


I know I already told you this, but she's a beauty! I love the Christie! One of my favorites. Do you find you have to not fill it too much or the zippers get stressed?


----------



## ManilaMama

obscurity7 said:


> Love the color blocking on this one!  Very pretty bag!



Thanks! Can’t go wrong with a black, beige and white combo!



tealocean said:


> I like how you've tied your outfit together with the scarf! Lovely!



Thanks so much!! It’s actually a necklace made out of fabric. I put the outfit together and remembered, “hey! I have a necklace that would go with this! And bam!” Haha. Serendipitous.


----------



## themeanreds

This denim duffle bag cost me $12, but it’s the one I used today since it was raining. I did not go to the gym or drink juice. Not high-end but using this bag brought a smile to my face today


----------



## ksuromax

ManilaMama said:


> I was scrolling back and had to post about this!
> 
> We’re in sync!
> 
> Before switching out to my Givenchy just now, I was also rocking a purple and green combo! Check it out:
> 
> Green rockstuds with my purple Bottega Venetta Hobo!
> 
> View attachment 4010938


perfection!!!


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> Getting ready for an out of town wedding and taking this beauty with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011043
> View attachment 4011044


drop-dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV iconic Veneta on a casual Friday


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Melissa rainbow slides to match my unicorn pochette [emoji304]


----------



## Monica Mays

SassyMissClassy said:


> View attachment 4011324
> 
> 
> Melissa rainbow slides to match my unicorn pochette [emoji304]



Wow i really like this rainbow colored style  great choice for the Spring


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> I know I already told you this, but she's a beauty! I love the Christie! One of my favorites. Do you find you have to not fill it too much or the zippers get stressed?


Thank you No, I haven’t had any issues with that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hilarious, my dear
> But I can only be a rookie as I apparently can't even differentiate between a Boy in gold and a Diorama in Champagne  I was sure you had a metal Diorama


Nope. Looks like you can be a lieutenant. You spotted my bag. LOL! I do have a metallic Diorama in silver. I thought you were thinking of my Boy which is light gold.  


aundria17 said:


> Getting ready for an out of town wedding and taking this beauty with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011043
> View attachment 4011044


WOWSERS!  This is gorgeous. Is this a Rockstud? Between you with this bag, @ksuromax w/ her Bal and @Vanana w/the Chanel she just showed, I have GOT to get a bag with iridescent hardware!  Love! 


gswpurse said:


> RM micro Regan satchel went grocery shopping with me
> View attachment 4011109


I have always loved this bag. Nice choice for casual day!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Nope. Looks like you can be a lieutenant. You spotted my bag. LOL! I do have a metallic Diorama in silver. I thought you were thinking of my Boy which is light gold.
> 
> WOWSERS!  This is gorgeous. Is this a Rockstud? Between you with this bag, @ksuromax w/ her Bal and @Vanana w/the Chanel she just showed, I have GOT to get a bag with iridescent hardware!  Love!
> I have always loved this bag. Nice choice for casual day!


Geez... now that I see this tag I got another bag on my list to ponder!!! Oh boy... 

Sparkles you would love using rainbow hardware me thinks


----------



## Vanana

aundria17 said:


> Getting ready for an out of town wedding and taking this beauty with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011043
> View attachment 4011044


Fellow rainbow hardware fan! This is absolutely stunning and just happiness and fun wrapped in leather!!!


----------



## Vanana

Cookiefiend said:


> Jeepers - forgot the picture < facepalm >
> View attachment 4010725


That is a handsome tote!!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday’s bag. Drinks and yummies with my Miss Dior sliding chain in blu persan lambskin.
> View attachment 4010285


Love a great cobalt blue and this kills me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Geez... now that I see this tag I got another bag on my list to ponder!!! Oh boy...
> 
> Sparkles you would love using rainbow hardware me thinks


I’d adore using rainbow hardware. Me want! Me need!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I’d adore using rainbow hardware. Me want! Me need!


Oh you have exquisite taste so now I cannot wait to see what you might find/add (hoping)


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Monica Mays said:


> Wow i really like this rainbow colored style  great choice for the Spring



Thanks dear [emoji178]


----------



## Vanana

A non branded boxy leather bag from Italy


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vanana said:


> That is a handsome tote!!


Thank you! I like it so much I'm thinking of getting it in black too… I really only have one other black bag - so I need another - Right?


----------



## houseof999

My PLV handbag. [emoji170]


----------



## obscurity7

Vanana said:


> A non branded boxy leather bag from Italy
> 
> View attachment 4011487


Love the style!  And that warm red/brown color is perfection.


----------



## Faye_Valentine

Burberry Haymarket Bowling bag


----------



## Monica Mays

Vanana said:


> A non branded boxy leather bag from Italy
> 
> View attachment 4011487



What is the name of this brand, dear ? Looks pretty classic, i would wear this one


----------



## aundria17

Sparkletastic said:


> Nope. Looks like you can be a lieutenant. You spotted my bag. LOL! I do have a metallic Diorama in silver. I thought you were thinking of my Boy which is light gold.  [emoji3]
> 
> WOWSERS!  This is gorgeous. Is this a Rockstud? Between you with this bag, @ksuromax w/ her Bal and @Vanana w/the Chanel she just showed, I have GOT to get a bag with iridescent hardware!  Love!
> I have always loved this bag. Nice choice for casual day!


Yes it is a valentino rockstud


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday’s bag. Drinks and yummies with my Miss Dior sliding chain in blu persan lambskin.
> View attachment 4010285


Another total stunner from fabulous you


----------



## Kendie26

themeanreds said:


> This denim duffle bag cost me $12, but it’s the one I used today since it was raining. I did not go to the gym or drink juice. Not high-end but using this bag brought a smile to my face today
> View attachment 4011303


SO CUTE... i Love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Clasp Flap bag...way better in person vs in photos...color is gorgeous (2 pics-in sun & shade)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Clasp Flap bag...way better in person vs in photos...color is gorgeous (2 pics-in sun & shade)


This is beautiful K.  Wishing you a great weekend with some much deserved beautiful weather (no more snow I hope).


----------



## elisabettaverde

Vera Bradley Stella in quilted leather....very durable and perfect for rainy weather.


----------



## ManilaMama

SassyMissClassy said:


> View attachment 4011324
> 
> 
> Melissa rainbow slides to match my unicorn pochette [emoji304]



OH I just saw the sponsored IG posts for those slides! How are they? 

Do they have the padded foot bed? 

Are they light? 

Do they make your feet sweat? (You know what I mean.. Melissa’s can make that sort of stuff happen haha). Any input would be appreciated as summer is here and I need slides for the pool!


----------



## ManilaMama

aundria17 said:


> Getting ready for an out of town wedding and taking this beauty with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011043
> View attachment 4011044



Holy cow! WHEN did Rockstud spikes come out in iridescent?!!! Are they still available now? This is divine!!!


----------



## netter

At the office today. MBMJ mini Natasha for everyday carry, along with Kate Spade Beacon Court Jeanne for work gear. I am a two handbag girl for one of my jobs.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

ManilaMama said:


> OH I just saw the sponsored IG posts for those slides! How are they?
> 
> Do they have the padded foot bed?
> 
> Are they light?
> 
> Do they make your feet sweat? (You know what I mean.. Melissa’s can make that sort of stuff happen haha). Any input would be appreciated as summer is here and I need slides for the pool!



Hi sis! Yes they are the comfiest slides I've worn thank goodness for the pads. Their new shoe designs also have them. For the sweating I bought myself a very effective body deo solution from nail-a-holics just 2 days ago and so far so good! Was outdoors the whole day yesterday and no sweaty feet even with Manilla's balmy summer hahah! [emoji5]


----------



## coolmelondew

Weekend with saint Laurent sac de Jour


----------



## Pessie




----------



## Vanana

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! I like it so much I'm thinking of getting it in black too… I really only have one other black bag - so I
> need another - Right?


Absolutely! In fact you must hurry up! 



obscurity7 said:


> Love the style!  And that warm red/brown color is perfection.


Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Clasp Flap bag...way better in person vs in photos...color is gorgeous (2 pics-in sun & shade)


I think it looks good in photo too! You can see the really soft supple leather and the color is insane  the kind of bag that you can’t help but keep running your hands over


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful K.  Wishing you a great weekend with some much deserved beautiful weather (no more snow I hope).


Thank you darlin’!! Yes, no snow so far  Hope all is wonderful in your neck of the woods!


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Weekend with saint Laurent sac de Jour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012339


Ahhhh LOOOOVE!!! I was “this close”(fingers squeezed together) in buying your bag!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kendie26

elisabettaverde said:


> Vera Bradley Stella in quilted leather....very durable and perfect for rainy weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012122


 Wow, I absolutely ADORE this VB bag!!! SOOOOO FAB!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Monica Mays said:


> What is the name of this brand, dear ? Looks pretty classic, i would wear this one


Hi there’s no brand I just got it at a random leather goods store in Italy and really liked the style and leather. 

There are no branding or name in or on the bag just some design scribbles


----------



## aundria17

ManilaMama said:


> Holy cow! WHEN did Rockstud spikes come out in iridescent?!!! Are they still available now? This is divine!!!


Yes. Nordstrom and Neiman has them online.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Coach 1941 Kisslock bag


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Kisslock bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012847



Oh wow this is all kinds of crazy FABULOUSNESS at its best!! [emoji847][emoji177][emoji93][emoji322][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

My Bal City bag


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal City bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012999
> View attachment 4013000


Oh man. I wish my City looked like this! Is this one of the fabled chevre oldies?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Lunch and errands with my favorite Celine. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh man. I wish my City looked like this! Is this one of the fabled chevre oldies?


Hi & thanks so much! Oddly enough, mine totally looks like the old fab Bal chèvre but she’s 2009 lambskin. Of all the many Bals I’ve had over the years (“oldies” & newer) she has the best wrinkles by far....so glad you see & appreciate them. People that know Bal always ask me & or assume she’s chèvre!


----------



## Kendie26

MustLuvDogs said:


> Lunch and errands with my favorite Celine. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013001


A forever favorite brand & bag of mine! Major props to your beauty!


----------



## tealocean

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Kisslock bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012847


Very nice! This is beautiful!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Oh you have exquisite taste so now I cannot wait to see what you might find/add (hoping)


Awwww!  Thank you. And, you know I’m one of your biggest fans!

I’m so excited about the idea of a bag with this hardware!!!


aundria17 said:


> Yes it is a valentino rockstud





aundria17 said:


> Yes. Nordstrom and Neiman has them online.


Ooooh!!!  I am so tempted. I may have to get this. 


Kendie26 said:


> Another total stunner from fabulous you


Thank you, sweetie!!


faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Kisslock bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012847


This is a great looking bag! Wow!


----------



## Sparkletastic

It seems to be a Miss Dior week. I’m drawn to  the bright colors because I’m so happy it’s spring!!!  This one is hot pink lamb w/shw.


----------



## ManilaMama

Saint Laurent Nano Sac de Jour for Palm Sunday activities today!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Soho disco having a yoga lesson by her private pool this afternoon. She is particularly good at doing moon salutations


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet tweed reissue went to hair salon today


I adore this bag. I would love a great Chanel tweed bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho disco having a yoga lesson by her private pool this afternoon. She is particularly good at doing moon salutations


I should add this on vacation. Sadly I don't live here


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.

"It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy


----------



## Mimmy

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho disco having a yoga lesson by her private pool this afternoon. She is particularly good at doing moon salutations


Love this bag, Miss Dawn! I should have guessed that you are a fellow yogi. 


Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.
> 
> "It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy


Congrats, Miss_Dawn! She is beautiful! The pink is gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> It seems to be a Miss Dior week. I’m drawn to  the bright colors because I’m so happy it’s spring!!!  This one is hot pink lamb w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013333





Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag. I would love a great Chanel tweed bag.


Thanks so much sweetest Sparkle...& I am totally eyeing your pink Dior!!You have the best colors


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> My Bal City bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012999
> View attachment 4013000



Oh Kendie you’ve done it again! I’m constantly in awe of you collection, your Bal is the most beautiful colour [emoji76]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.
> 
> "It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy


Love both your bags posted (this & Soho) Too cute & funny on the Disco doing moon salutations!!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Oh Kendie you’ve done it again! I’m constantly in awe of you collection, your Bal is the most beautiful colour [emoji76]


Ha, you are too cute...that Bal is just boring black!! I think it’s her wrinkles that make her. Thanks for all your kindness & admiration dearest Law


----------



## Kendie26

ManilaMama said:


> Saint Laurent Nano Sac de Jour for Palm Sunday activities today!
> 
> View attachment 4013371


Wow, another strikingly beautiful color...puts a huge smile on my face! Love your SDJ!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mimmy said:


> Love this bag, Miss Dawn! I should have guessed that you are a fellow yogi.
> 
> Congrats, Miss_Dawn! She is beautiful! The pink is gorgeous.





Kendie26 said:


> Love both your bags posted (this & Soho) Too cute & funny on the Disco doing moon salutations!!



Thank you both 

I tried yoga for the first time on this holiday a couple of days ago, and I really enjoyed it. Hard work but I had another lesson today and it felt great. I think this may be something I need to take up!!

The Soho is a great bag. And funny enough the Alma BB has almost exactly the same capacity. Between these two cuties I feel like I've upped  my crossbody game


----------



## Edsmd2

tealocean said:


> Very nice! This is beautiful!



I love this bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.
> 
> "It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy


WOW!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho disco having a yoga lesson by her private pool this afternoon. She is particularly good at doing moon salutations





Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.
> 
> "It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy



Bags on Vacation! "Bags Gone Wild!"   I'm lovin' all your vacation pics with your beauties! 
I hope you and Mr Dawn are having a wonderful time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> It seems to be a Miss Dior week. I’m drawn to  the bright colors because I’m so happy it’s spring!!!  This one is hot pink lamb w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013333


I love how your beautiful Miss Dior goes so well with your drinks! 
Happy Spring!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I let Ms Ambler have one sip of my 4 shot cappuccino and all of sudden she thinks she can drive the rental! 
The streets of Vegas are safe. I made her sit in the passenger seat with me!


----------



## luvlux64

With my Chanel Clutch with chain . Have a great Sunday, guys


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB on her maiden outing  She is having dinner on the beach. I'm also attaching a picture of her from daylight.
> 
> "It's so pink!!!" I am shouting inside, exactly in the voice of the little kid in Despicable Me who shouted "it's so fluffy" about her unicorn toy



Wow, romantic candlelight dinner on the beach — you are just having the best vacation ever aren’t you?   So thrilled you are having a great time in paradise — well deserved rest and relaxation.  I love love your dear little Rosie — so precious, pretty and girly (like you ) .  Your picture of your Disco doing yoga made me laugh.  And finally, please have an extra pina colada for me.


----------



## ceriseluster

Kendie26 said:


> For my Moms birthday lunch outing today (1st of a few celebrations for her) Miss Pink chevron Mini cozied up to my beloved kitty



You collection is TDF!!!  Do you have a youtube channel or ig that I can follow?


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I let Ms Ambler have one sip of my 4 shot cappuccino and all of sudden she thinks she can drive the rental!
> The streets of Vegas are safe. I made her sit in the passenger seat with me!
> 
> View attachment 4013668
> View attachment 4013669


Glad to hear you (and Ms Ambler) are having a good time in LV.  Have you won big yet?


----------



## Molly0

I can’t get moved out of this one!
It’s the leather smell that keeps me!
(Why do some leathers do that?)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you (and Ms Ambler) are having a good time in LV.  Have you won big yet?


Hi I! We're having a fun trip! But so far the only machine giving me money is the ATM and my luck is even running out on that! 
I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

ceriseluster said:


> You collection is TDF!!!  Do you have a youtube channel or ig that I can follow?


OMG now that made me laugh...PLEASE, i beg, take no offense!!! That is just way too super sweet of you, but no i do not have a youtube channel or IG to follow....kindest thanks


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> I let Ms Ambler have one sip of my 4 shot cappuccino and all of sudden she thinks she can drive the rental!
> The streets of Vegas are safe. I made her sit in the passenger seat with me!
> 
> View attachment 4013668
> View attachment 4013669


Aw, 1 of your true red beauties...this 1 is adorable & looks so cute in the car! Behave yourself out there RdN!!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> With my Chanel Clutch with chain . Have a great Sunday, guys
> View attachment 4013690


Oh, yesyou are so decked out & looking uber chic my friend!! Tweed love


----------



## yazj42

My danse lente bucket bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

yazj42 said:


> My danse lente bucket bag.



This is such an interesting bag - how is it to carry? What are your thoughts?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, 1 of your true red beauties...this 1 is adorable & looks so cute in the car! Behave yourself out there RdN!!


Thanks K! 
 Okay, I'm putting "Behave myself" on my To-Do list right now!


----------



## yazj42

Cookiefiend said:


> This is such an interesting bag - how is it to carry? What are your thoughts?


I love it! I’ve been carrying it a lot and it fits a tOn of stuff.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cookiefiend said:


> This is such an interesting bag - how is it to carry? What are your thoughts?



@yazj42 

I agree. Really interesting looking bag! I like the colour contrast. 
@Cookiefiend I think it's a bit similar to the Mulberry bucket bag (the Abbey?) which is also very attractive


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> OMG now that made me laugh...PLEASE, i beg, take no offense!!! That is just way too super sweet of you, but no i do not have a youtube channel or IG to follow....kindest thanks


@Kendie26 I don't even have an IG account but I'd start one to follow your bags around. When I grow up I want to be you


----------



## tolliv

My Jumbo Flap. I’m trying to carry it a lot more than I do.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> I let Ms Ambler have one sip of my 4 shot cappuccino and all of sudden she thinks she can drive the rental!
> The streets of Vegas are safe. I made her sit in the passenger seat with me!
> 
> View attachment 4013668
> View attachment 4013669


What a gorgeous red 
I hope you and Ms Ambler are having an excellent time and that she wins big (and shares some of the loot with you  )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 I don't even have an IG account but I'd start one to follow your bags around. When I grow up I want to be you



+1


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Oh, yesyou are so decked out & looking uber chic my friend!! Tweed love


Thanks ... you’re such a dear friend always. Been off (posting for) tpf for weeks, working a LOT for my next holy grail  ... but it’s always nice to take a day off here & there for sanity ... will try my best to keep up with tpf stories as soon as I can  ..


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> +1


plus 1 more.   Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a gorgeous red
> I hope you and Ms Ambler are having an excellent time and that she wins big (and shares some of the loot with you  )


Thanks Miss D! 
We are having wonderful time despite either of us winning big! (Or at all!)


----------



## Monique1004

Wore my cute mini evelyn on sat volunteering for my kids’ school event. My daughter took the photo. She liked my flower top.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> WOW!



Thank you 



RuedeNesle said:


> Bags on Vacation! "Bags Gone Wild!"   I'm lovin' all your vacation pics with your beauties!
> I hope you and Mr Dawn are having a wonderful time!



We are having a great time, thank you dear RdN.

Sorry to hear that Ms. Ambler hasn't made your fortune yet, but I live in hope!!

I'm glad you're enjoying the action shots on vacation. Here's a couple more. GoGo having breakfast this morning, and being silly sightseeing in Ubud (Bali) yesterday.



Iamminda said:


> Wow, romantic candlelight dinner on the beach — you are just having the best vacation ever aren’t you?   So thrilled you are having a great time in paradise — well deserved rest and relaxation.  I love love your dear little Rosie — so precious, pretty and girly (like you ) .  Your picture of your Disco doing yoga made me laugh.  And finally, please have an extra pina colada for me.



You are the sweetest 
Having a great time 
Yes, GoGo the Soho Disco is very active. Rosie the LV Rose Ballerine is much more elegant and languid. Maybe I'll have her do yoga tomorrow but she's much more likely to agree to join me when I'm heading back to the spa rather than for anything strenuous


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## BeachBagGal

ManilaMama said:


> Saint Laurent Nano Sac de Jour for Palm Sunday activities today!
> 
> View attachment 4013371



Love the color of this bag and your nails!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho disco having a yoga lesson by her private pool this afternoon. She is particularly good at doing moon salutations



Do I love the bag, setting, or activity the most?? [emoji848]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Kendie26 I don't even have an IG account but I'd start one to follow your bags around. When I grow up I want to be you





Iamminda said:


> +1





Molly0 said:


> plus 1 more.   Me too!


You 3 are adorable; thanks ever so much & ditto back at you!


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> My Jumbo Flap. I’m trying to carry it a lot more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014079


Your jumbo is a total STUNNER in every sense! Glad you are using her & i also love that farm tote next to her!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Caught in the rain again [emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001124


Oh thats's bad luck .. how does is look now after it dried? Could you please show a picture? I'm curious how it looks like now after ir dried[emoji1]


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> Oh thats's bad luck .. how does is look now after it dried? Could you please show a picture? I'm curious how it looks like now after ir dried[emoji1]


 Some of the drops are still there but some are gone. I will do a picture when I am at home.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back at SFO this morning.  (Decided not to put my coffee on my suitcase this time! ) I wasn't ready to leave Vegas, and the casino owners who almost covered their April mortgage payments with my losses weren't ready for me to leave either!  Seriously, I didn't lose much, I've learned when to say when!  It was a fun trip!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you
> 
> We are having a great time, thank you dear RdN.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Ms. Ambler hasn't made your fortune yet, but I live in hope!!
> 
> I'm glad you're enjoying the action shots on vacation. Here's a couple more. GoGo having breakfast this morning, and being silly sightseeing in Ubud (Bali) yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the sweetest
> Having a great time
> Yes, GoGo the Soho Disco is very active. Rosie the LV Rose Ballerine is much more elegant and languid. Maybe I'll have her do yoga tomorrow but she's much more likely to agree to join me when I'm heading back to the spa rather than for anything strenuous


I want to vacation like GoGo!  She's doing it right!


----------



## yazj42

Miss_Dawn said:


> @yazj42
> 
> I agree. Really interesting looking bag! I like the colour contrast.
> @Cookiefiend I think it's a bit similar to the Mulberry bucket bag (the Abbey?) which is also very attractive



It comes in two sizes, theres a GIANT one which is like crazy big, and then this one, which is still pretty big. Right now I have in my my kindle, full size wallet, a cosmetic bag, a battery for my phone, my iphone 7 plus, baby wipes and gum.


----------



## pianolize

You all are having too much fun!!! I've dropped off this thread somehow, TRYING to catch up!  Well more like, haven't switched out bags in a while!



faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Kisslock bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012847


I LOVE LOVE LOVE these kisslock satchels, and CANNOT believe I missed these!!! Where was I?!!!?



RuedeNesle said:


> Back at SFO this morning.  (Decided not to put my coffee on my suitcase this time! ) I wasn't ready to leave Vegas, and the casino owners who almost covered their April mortgage payments with my losses weren't ready for me to leave either!  Seriously, I didn't lose much, I've learned when to say when!  It was a fun trip!
> View attachment 4014700


 That's exactly what I was wondering!!! 
Actually today I unboxed a travel roller from Bendel clearance- it's much bigger than I expected!



Back to topic:
These days:
Giant usable work satchels (MK & Liebeskind); Furla mini spy backpack & Zadig/V xs Sunny City for quick jaunts!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BeachBagGal said:


> Do I love the bag, setting, or activity the most?? [emoji848]





RuedeNesle said:


> I want to vacation like GoGo!  She's doing it right!



Thank you both


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at SFO this morning.  (Decided not to put my coffee on my suitcase this time! ) I wasn't ready to leave Vegas, and the casino owners who almost covered their April mortgage payments with my losses weren't ready for me to leave either!  Seriously, I didn't lose much, I've learned when to say when!  It was a fun trip!
> View attachment 4014700



Great to see your pretty Tyler.  Glad you had a fun Vegas trip!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today my Longchamp Pliage has been carrying essentials (sunscreen, magazines, earphones, iPad and water) all of the 100 metres to the infinity pool on the private beach 

GoGo the Soho Disco is also around but she's literally flattened by all the exertions of ambling around mountains and lakes yesterday. If you look closely you'll see her in the front of the second picture, just lolling around


----------



## ivdw

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today my Longchamp Pliage has been carrying essentials (sunscreen, magazines, earphones, iPad and water) all of the 100 metres to the infinity pool on the private beach [emoji3]
> 
> GoGo the Soho Disco is also around but she's literally flattened by all the exertions of ambling around mountains and lakes yesterday. If you look closely you'll see her in the front of the second picture, just lolling around


Where is this?? Sooo beautiful!! Have fun!


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> You all are having too much fun!!! I've dropped off this thread somehow, TRYING to catch up!  Well more like, haven't switched out bags in a while!
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE these kisslock satchels, and CANNOT believe I missed these!!! Where was I?!!!?
> 
> That's exactly what I was wondering!!!
> Actually today I unboxed a travel roller from Bendel clearance- it's much bigger than I expected!
> View attachment 4015122
> 
> 
> Back to topic:
> These days:
> Giant usable work satchels (MK & Liebeskind); Furla mini spy backpack & Zadig/V xs Sunny City for quick jaunts!
> View attachment 4015123
> View attachment 4015124
> View attachment 4015125
> View attachment 4015136


Last one has the leather TDF   what is it?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> You all are having too much fun!!! I've dropped off this thread somehow, TRYING to catch up!  Well more like, haven't switched out bags in a while!
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE these kisslock satchels, and CANNOT believe I missed these!!! Where was I?!!!?
> 
> That's exactly what I was wondering!!!
> Actually today I unboxed a travel roller from Bendel clearance- it's much bigger than I expected!
> View attachment 4015122
> 
> 
> Back to topic:
> These days:
> Giant usable work satchels (MK & Liebeskind); Furla mini spy backpack & Zadig/V xs Sunny City for quick jaunts!
> View attachment 4015123
> View attachment 4015124
> View attachment 4015125
> View attachment 4015136


That Bendel roller is TOO COOL!!! And on clearance?  Big Bravo!! Love all the other sweet bags too!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today my Longchamp Pliage has been carrying essentials (sunscreen, magazines, earphones, iPad and water) all of the 100 metres to the infinity pool on the private beach
> 
> GoGo the Soho Disco is also around but she's literally flattened by all the exertions of ambling around mountains and lakes yesterday. If you look closely you'll see her in the front of the second picture, just lolling around


Thank you for transporting us all to this amazing place....i feel relaxed already!! Well, maybe not as relaxed as YOU darling


----------



## Kendie26

My Chanel SO Black WOC was my buddy last night for dinner w/ a friend


----------



## pianolize

ksuromax said:


> Last one has the leather TDF   what is it?



TY!!! That's the Zadig & Voltaire. I love it!!! Oddly enough I've had it for years but hadn't really carried it much until recently. No idea why they're not more loved here!


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> TY!!! That's the Zadig & Voltaire. I love it!!! Oddly enough I've had it for years but hadn't really carried it much until recently. No idea why they're not more loved here!


leather looks stellar


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel SO Black WOC was my buddy last night for dinner w/ a friend


So stylish Kendie!!
Love it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ivdw said:


> Where is this?? Sooo beautiful!! Have fun!



Bali 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you for transporting us all to this amazing place....i feel relaxed already!! Well, maybe not as relaxed as YOU darling



Hahaha
Excellent!
I'm very relaxed indeed 



BeachBagGal said:


> Do I love the bag, setting, or activity the most?? [emoji848]



Thank you  I had another yoga lesson in the same place today. It's hard but I love it. The sound of the water in the pool lapping, and the waves of the ocean crashing close by, and the wind rustling the palm leaves while I'm yoga-ing away. It's just incredible. I think I'll stick with it when I get back to real life; I'm well on my way to becoming a yogi as @Mimmy puts it


----------



## ivdw

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bali
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> Excellent!
> I'm very relaxed indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I had another yoga lesson in the same place today. It's hard but I love it. The sound of the water in the pool lapping, and the waves of the ocean crashing close by, and the wind rustling the palm leaves while I'm yoga-ing away. It's just incredible. I think I'll stick with it when I get back to real life; I'm well on my way to becoming a yogi as @Mimmy puts it



Sooooo lovely! Spent the summerhols there last year, very relaxing..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Back at SFO this morning.  (Decided not to put my coffee on my suitcase this time! ) I wasn't ready to leave Vegas, and the casino owners who almost covered their April mortgage payments with my losses weren't ready for me to leave either!  Seriously, I didn't lose much, I've learned when to say when!  It was a fun trip!
> View attachment 4014700


Beautiful red Coach bag  Very glad you had a good time, but a bit sad that you and Ms Ambler didn't win big and go shopping (and share your bag haul with us)


----------



## ivdw

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bali
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> Excellent!
> I'm very relaxed indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I had another yoga lesson in the same place today. It's hard but I love it. The sound of the water in the pool lapping, and the waves of the ocean crashing close by, and the wind rustling the palm leaves while I'm yoga-ing away. It's just incredible. I think I'll stick with it when I get back to real life; I'm well on my way to becoming a yogi as @Mimmy puts it



I love Bali!


----------



## Love4MK

Carrying around this beauty. Hands down the best bag purchase I have ever made.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Coach 1941 Rogue Satchel, entirely suede-lined variant.


----------



## Molly0

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue Satchel, entirely suede-lined variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015500


Fabulous leather!!!


----------



## obscurity7

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue Satchel, entirely suede-lined variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015500


I have this exact bag!!  The Rogue Satchel really is stunning.  

I'm even using mine at the moment bc I finally got a better strap for it.  Will post pictures later!


----------



## faintlymacabre

obscurity7 said:


> I have this exact bag!!  The Rogue Satchel really is stunning.
> 
> I'm even using mine at the moment bc I finally got a better strap for it.  Will post pictures later!



I just received my strap too, last night!

The lighting in my office is horrendous, but you get the idea.


----------



## obscurity7

faintlymacabre said:


> I just received my strap too, last night!
> 
> The lighting in my office is horrendous, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 4015594



It looks amazing! I just got the tea rose strap at Macy's yesterday for 1/3 its original price and I feel like it softens the style a little.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> That's exactly what I was wondering!!!
> Actually today I unboxed a travel roller from Bendel clearance- it's much bigger than I expected!


Hi P!
 Yeah, I wasn't going to risk putting the cup on the suitcase this time! I love your Bendel travel roller!



Iamminda said:


> Great to see your pretty Tyler.  Glad you had a fun Vegas trip!!!



Thanks I!  I had a great time! I didn't realize how tired I was until I got to my sister's apartment and slept from the time I got here until this morning!  I'm going back to Oakland in a couple of hours so I'm didn't get to hang out with my sister as much as I wanted to. But I did sleep well, and I'm excited to see my grandchildren!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Beautiful red Coach bag  Very glad you had a good time, but a bit sad that you and Ms Ambler didn't win big and go shopping (and share your bag haul with us)



Thanks MD! I think Ms. Ambler was betting against me. She knew if I won big I'd buy new handbags and she'd probably be relegated to the closet. I tried to convince her otherwise but she's seen the fate of my other red bags and she wasn't having it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

obscurity7 said:


> It looks amazing! I just got the tea rose strap at Macy's yesterday for 1/3 its original price and I feel like it softens the style a little.
> 
> View attachment 4015596



Beautiful, springy, and on sale too!  I hope you're going to get a lot more use out of this bag now with a more comfortable strap.


----------



## leechiyong

At the office with my LV nano Pallas and some tulips:


----------



## Sparkletastic

Love4MK said:


> Carrying around this beauty. Hands down the best bag purchase I have ever made.
> View attachment 4015485


I love these bags and yours is a gorgeous color!  Which size is this?  I’d love to hear your review on what makes this the best purchase ever!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hermes shoulder bag, circa 1980. I don't know much about it other than it's amazeballs. Hoping the ladies in the H forum know more so I plan to post close-ups and etc. there. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Love4MK

Sparkletastic said:


> I love these bags and yours is a gorgeous color!  Which size is this?  I’d love to hear your review on what makes this the best purchase ever!



Hello!  This is the small size and the color is oxblood!  I just love the structure of the bag and how much it carries. It’s such a sturdy bag and it fits an insane amount of things inside of it. It’s comfortable on the shoulder and the crook of the arm.  I would recommend the Antigona to anybody!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## frzsri

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Yummy leather and [emoji173]️ your necklace


----------



## frzsri

leechiyong said:


> At the office with my LV nano Pallas and some tulips:
> View attachment 4015636



Absolutely Instagram worthy, stunning!


----------



## ksuromax

frzsri said:


> Yummy leather and [emoji173]️ your necklace


thank you


----------



## Yuki85

Trip to Stuttgart with my YSL [emoji629]


----------



## obscurity7

To the person who implored me not to sell my Rogue Satchel just because it was heavy, and told me to get a more substantial strap: THANK YOU!


----------



## Cocoabean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I! We're having a fun trip! But so far the only machine giving me money is the ATM and my luck is even running out on that!
> I hope you're having a great weekend!



The ATM is the only safe bet in LV! Right up until it eats your card, that is.


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> That Bendel roller is TOO COOL!!! And on clearance?  Big Bravo!! Love all the other sweet bags too!


 Thx @Kendie26 !!! The travel roller I'm excited about, hope the shape isn't too cumbersome!



faintlymacabre said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue Satchel, entirely suede-lined variant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015500


That's gorgeous!!! Someone I work with has this in regular form- she's beaten it up, v so I'm sad whenever I see it now- DYING to take a scrub brush to it!!!  I died when she'd first brought it in since I'd seen them at the store.



obscurity7 said:


> I have this exact bag!!  The Rogue Satchel really is stunning.
> 
> I'm even using mine at the moment bc I finally got a better strap for it.  Will post pictures later!





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi P!
> Yeah, I wasn't going to risk putting the cup on the suitcase this time! I love your Bendel travel roller!
> 
> 
> Thanks I!  I had a great time! I didn't realize how tired I was until I got to my sister's apartment and slept from the time I got here until this morning!  I'm going back to Oakland in a couple of hours so I'm didn't get to hang out with my sister as much as I wanted to. But I did sleep well, and I'm excited to see my grandchildren!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MD! I think Ms. Ambler was betting against me. She knew if I won big I'd buy new handbags and she'd probably be relegated to the closet. I tried to convince her otherwise but she's seen the fate of my other red bags and she wasn't having it!





leechiyong said:


> At the office with my LV nano Pallas and some tulips:
> View attachment 4015636


SO SO CUUUTE- and of COURSE it's yours, @leechiyong !!!

Today- AW taupe suede Emile!


----------



## Iamminda

Inspired by Kendie’s and Ksuromax’s beautiful black Bal City,  I pulled out mine today.


----------



## pianolize

obscurity7 said:


> To the person who implored me not to sell my Rogue Satchel just because it was heavy, and told me to get a more substantial strap: THANK YOU!
> View attachment 4016675


That's exactly why I haven't carried mine, either! They're gorgeous, though-


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Ksuromax’s beautiful black Bal City,  I pulled out mine today.


Total beauty & SO glad you shared her fabulousness!! BUT, the question begs....is she on your famous “evacuation top 5 list?!!”


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Total beauty & SO glad you shared her fabulousness!! BUT, the question begs....is she on your famous “evacuation top 5 list?!!”


Thanks dear K.  Nope, not on that list (maybe even on the chopping block, hope not)


----------



## houseof999

Carrying my Vince camuto crossbody from Nordstrom anniversary sale.. bought two years ago (?)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear K.  Nope, not on that list (maybe even on the chopping block, hope not)


 Really?! I saw Peace was selling an A, too. It's a Bal City purge epidemic!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Really?! I saw Peace was selling an A, too. It's a Bal City purge epidemic!



Yep, I saw P’s listing.  I don’t know for sure — all I know is that it ain’t on my Top 5 list (no bag is safe if it is not on that sacred list, lol).  I will take my time deciding on the fate of many .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel SO Black WOC was my buddy last night for dinner w/ a friend



So lovely! What brand/color is your polish? Looks like it’s gray?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Bali
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> Excellent!
> I'm very relaxed indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I had another yoga lesson in the same place today. It's hard but I love it. The sound of the water in the pool lapping, and the waves of the ocean crashing close by, and the wind rustling the palm leaves while I'm yoga-ing away. It's just incredible. I think I'll stick with it when I get back to real life; I'm well on my way to becoming a yogi as @Mimmy puts it



Auuuhhhhmaaazing!!! It might be hard to top that beautiful yoga scenery. [emoji846][emoji267]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ivdw said:


> Sooooo lovely! Spent the summerhols there last year, very relaxing..





BeachBagGal said:


> Auuuhhhhmaaazing!!! It might be hard to top that beautiful yoga scenery. [emoji846][emoji267]



Thank you both 
We're here for 10 days so I have a bit more time left for some more sightseeing, one more spa visit and some more yoga


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Iamminda sweetie I can guess 3 of your top 5!!

- Iena MM
- Bal Lavande Bleu
- Ms. Gorgeous Reissue

What's the other 2?!

All this Marie Kondo-ing is making me nervous!! What if you decide later that the konmaried bag did spark joy after all?! 


Plus I hear nostalgia is in! You might feel nostalgic!!

How many bags are you planning to downsize to? Or is this like @BigCherry's mythical 10 bag target and she keeps buying anyways (that's my girl!)



Iamminda said:


> Yep, I saw P’s listing.  I don’t know for sure — all I know is that it ain’t on my Top 5 list (no bag is safe if it is not on that sacred list, lol).  I will take my time deciding on the fate of many .


----------



## ScottyGal

.


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Vuitton bag with my Kate Spade coin purse [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Louis Vuitton bag with my Kate Spade coin purse [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017428


Ok, that is THE cutest coin purse ever!!! Great bag but the coin purse stole my heart!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> So lovely! What brand/color is your polish? Looks like it’s gray?


Thank you @BeachBagGal ...nail color is Dior brand #306 “Gris Trianon”


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach 1941 Rogue satchel in chalk


----------



## Iamminda

LOL.  I love it — Konmaried bags and Nostalgia is in.  Too funny.  My list was made before getting my Reissue and it is semi-fluid (as I buy more bags ).  So we will see how things pan out.  



Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda sweetie I can guess 3 of your top 5!!
> 
> - Iena MM
> - Bal Lavande Bleu
> - Ms. Gorgeous Reissue
> 
> What's the other 2?!
> 
> All this Marie Kondo-ing is making me nervous!! What if you decide later that the konmaried bag did spark joy after all?!
> 
> 
> Plus I hear nostalgia is in! You might feel nostalgic!!
> 
> How many bags are you planning to downsize to? Or is this like @BigCherry's mythical 10 bag target and she keeps buying anyways (that's my girl!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda sweetie I can guess 3 of your top 5!!
> 
> - Iena MM
> - Bal Lavande Bleu
> - Ms. Gorgeous Reissue
> 
> What's the other 2?!
> 
> All this Marie Kondo-ing is making me nervous!! What if you decide later that the konmaried bag did spark joy after all?!
> 
> 
> Plus I hear nostalgia is in! You might feel nostalgic!!
> 
> How many bags are you planning to downsize to? Or is this like @BigCherry's mythical 10 bag target and she keeps buying anyways (that's my girl!)


My 2 cents on Kondo-ing.  LOL! 

I love the process and the result. I’m very careful to think through anything I get rid of. But if an item was truly sparking joy (not just a lot of like) I’d know and keep it. There is room  to keep nastalgia based items (v items that can be used) that spark joy with this process.

I haven’t regretted any of the purge and this philosophy helps me be brave in getting rid of extras and “almost” stuff. Plus the happy gained by having free and clear space is immeasurable. I feel lighter, happier and more carefree!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> My 2 cents on Kondo-ing.   I love the process and the result. I’m very careful to think through anything I get rid of. But if it was truly sparking joy (not just a lot of like) I’d know. I haven’t regretted any of the purge and this philosophy helps me be brave in getting rid of extras and “almost” stuff. Plus the happy gained by having free and clear space is immeasurable. I feel lighter, happier and more carefree!



You nailed it with the “almost” part.  It is hard to be brave with the “almost” bags (it’s like the Bachelor saying goodbyes to all these pretty and smart girls who were perfect on paper but just weren’t the “one”j.


----------



## Justaddpink

Givenchy nightingale small. My new precious and my first luxury bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Inspired by Kendie’s and Ksuromax’s beautiful black Bal City,  I pulled out mine today.


Black Beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


nice scarf, too!!


----------



## obscurity7

It's slowly beginning to feel like spring around here! 
Chloe Faye Day


----------



## jcnc

Justaddpink said:


> Givenchy nightingale small. My new precious and my first luxury bag. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017693


Congratulations! Great choice for a first luxury bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

obscurity7 said:


> It's slowly beginning to feel like spring around here!
> Chloe Faye Day
> View attachment 4017822


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


Looking gorgeous, I love this bag! Babe is a babe.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


Gorgeous  I love how she looks almost pink


----------



## Venessa84

Haven’t posted too much in the last couple of weeks. Playing catch up now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Beauty lock for Saturday date day (pic is more for the view of NYC)



Brunch with Antigona 



Coco handle in my new car seat



Car shopping...and no I didn’t get the convertible but it was tempting


----------



## Molly0

Coach glove-tanned from 2000.


----------



## frzsri

Enjoying field work today with just Pochette Acessoires in DA and long strap. Light, easy and fuss free


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


Love the whole look!


----------



## Molly0

obscurity7 said:


> It's slowly beginning to feel like spring around here!
> Chloe Faye Day
> View attachment 4017822


What a beauty!


----------



## pianolize

Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)
> View attachment 4018301
> View attachment 4018302


Dreamy duo...that chocolate & pink


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> It's slowly beginning to feel like spring around here!
> Chloe Faye Day
> View attachment 4017822


I could stare at this pic all day!! Incredibly GORGEOUS & i adore anything in the brown color family


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> nice scarf, too!!





More bags said:


> Looking gorgeous, I love this bag! Babe is a babe.





Miss_Dawn said:


> Gorgeous  I love how she looks almost pink





Molly0 said:


> Love the whole look!


Kind thanks to all of you lovelies!! 
And Happy Holidays to everyone who is celebrating Good Friday, Easter, Passover.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> One of my most treasured favorite bags....her name is “Babe”


A babe with a Babe  

Happy Easter celebrations, Kendie and to all the other lovely ladies and gents here! I've started celebrations already, I'm eating chocolate with raisin, nuts and rum


----------



## Faye_Valentine

Mulberry Bayswater Tote


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A babe with a Babe
> 
> Happy Easter celebrations, Kendie and to all the other lovely ladies and gents here! I've started celebrations already, I'm eating chocolate with raisin, nuts and rum


Ha! I so LOVE you! Girl, you know how to celebrate!!!  
Thank you for your kind words, always.....you are a total gem of a person & it’s an honor to communicate w/ you


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Easter!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)
> View attachment 4018301
> View attachment 4018302


Hey pianolize! I'm sorry you're still iffy about it. It's ok if you don't love it. Hope it brightens your day. That's why I do fun and bright colors any time of year - to brighten my day.
[emoji258] [emoji257] [emoji256] [emoji255]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Ha! I so LOVE you! Girl, you know how to celebrate!!!
> Thank you for your kind words, always.....you are a total gem of a person & it’s an honor to communicate w/ you


Please adopt me!    No, it's an honour that you would write something so kind about me. Thank you


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> I could stare at this pic all day!! Incredibly GORGEOUS & i adore anything in the brown color family


Thanks!  I'm with you.  Some people have too many black bags, but for me, it's the caramel family that is most tempting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)
> View attachment 4018301
> View attachment 4018302


I have 16 hours and 29 minutes remaining to make a decision on the True Red Faye CBB on the Coach outlet online sale! I thought I convinced myself that I didn't "need" her since I just purchased a CBB, but looking at yours is making me seriously rethink this.
Love your Faye CBB!


----------



## obscurity7

Molly0 said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## pianolize

Kendie26 said:


> Dreamy duo...that chocolate & pink


 Thank you @Kendie26 ! It's so fun, anything & chocolate pastries! 



ksuromax said:


> Happy Easter!


You too- that's a PERFECT, GORGEOUS color for Easter!!! Beautiful.



carterazo said:


> Hey pianolize! I'm sorry you're still iffy about it. It's ok if you don't love it. Hope it brightens your day. That's why I do fun and bright colors any time of year - to brighten my day.
> [emoji258] [emoji257] [emoji256] [emoji255]


 Agreed- it's definitely fun to look at! I'll try again today and see 



RuedeNesle said:


> I have 16 hours and 29 minutes remaining to make a decision on the True Red Faye CBB on the Coach outlet online sale! I thought I convinced myself that I didn't "need" her since I just purchased a CBB, but looking at yours is making me seriously rethink this.
> Love your Faye CBB!


 Thank you, @RuedeNesle - I think there may be an additional discount available now (aaarghh!)
I'm not used to wearing bigger crossbodies, though I have many satchels w CB straps. I just frequently pick them up to move a few feet, so I'm at a loss with there being no easy-grab/'standing' component (it falls over easily), and no clear place for the chain strap to weigh it down/to flop over.   Learning curve!


----------



## Iamminda

pianolize said:


> Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)
> View attachment 4018301
> View attachment 4018302



Your Faye, purse charm and flowers are just lovely but let’s talk about that dessert (lol).  I am very interested in it and want to know what was it (donut with frosting and caramel drizzle and chocolate graham?) and how was it .


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> Thank you, @RuedeNesle - I think there may be an additional discount available now (aaarghh!)
> I'm not used to wearing bigger crossbodies, though I have many satchels w CB straps. I just frequently pick them up to move a few feet, so I'm at a loss with there being no easy-grab/'standing' component (it falls over easily), and no clear place for the chain strap to weigh it down/to flop over.   Learning curve!



If you're trying to dissuade me, it's working! I understand what you're saying and I think it'll be more fashionable than functional. My Ambler thanks you because this means she won't be replaced right now.   Thanks for your review!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yes, there's a bag missing in this pic but there is a Balenciaga Ultra Violet Double Tour bracelet to match my bags 

But mainly just a chance to send a Happy Easter pic to you all, with a little help from my mini me minions


----------



## themeanreds

Doing double duty today as a diaper bag.


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> Your Faye, purse charm and flowers are just lovely but let’s talk about that dessert (lol).  I am very interested in it and want to know what was it (donut with frosting and caramel drizzle and chocolate graham?) and how was it .


Hi @Iamminda !!! Hahaaaa, these are MY FAVORITE pastries in NYC- they're 'croissant donuts'!!! Those had just come out, so of course we had to have them!!! My absolute fave is the cannoli cream one:




And THEN we went across the way and had these delicious pinwheels:


But backing up to your question, the caramel one was DELICIOUS, like the melt-in-your-mouth caramels at the old fashioned candy store!!! I had to save room for pepperoni pinwheel, so the s'more one is in my fridge .



RuedeNesle said:


> If you're trying to dissuade me, it's working! I understand what you're saying and I think it'll be more fashionable than functional. My Ambler thanks you because this means she won't be replaced right now.   Thanks for your review!



Uh oh. Well: today I carried this again (this time w a more conservative outfit), and I LOVED it!!! I'm still getting used to it's small-big size.  Can't figure out what fits in there exactly. Both days I ended up carrying another tote later, and moving things back/forth.  Again I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since I carry less then.  But it's definitely moved off my Iffy list(, @carterazo )!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> Hi @Iamminda !!! Hahaaaa, these are MY FAVORITE pastries in NYC- they're 'croissant donuts'!!! Those had just come out, so of course we had to have them!!! My absolute fave is the cannoli cream one:
> 
> View attachment 4019087
> View attachment 4019086
> 
> And THEN we went across the way and had these delicious pinwheels:
> View attachment 4019085
> 
> But backing up to your question, the caramel one was DELICIOUS, like the melt-in-your-mouth caramels at the old fashioned candy store!!! I had to save room for pepperoni pinwheel, so the s'more one is in my fridge .
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Well: today I carried this again (this time w a more conservative outfit), and I LOVED it!!! I'm still getting used to it's small-big size.  Can't figure out what fits in there exactly. Both days I ended up carrying another tote later, and moving things back/forth.  Again I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since I carry less then.  But it's definitely moved off my Iffy list(, @carterazo )!


P! You're killing meeee! Looking at those delicious pastries is torture enough, but now I'm back on the clock with Faye! I've only had Ambler 3 weeks. I think I should stand down and see what the next online sale offers.
Yes, that is (may be) my final decision! (In 6 hours and 42 minutes)!


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> P! You're killing meeee! Looking at those delicious pastries is torture enough, but now I'm back on the clock with Faye! I've only had Ambler 3 weeks. I think I should stand down and see what the next online sale offers.
> Yes, that is (may be) my final decision! (In 6 hours and 42 minutes)!


 I admire your restraint.

THERE ARE SO MANY DISCOUNTS RIGHT NOW!!! Aren't you worried they'll run out or be glitchy?! Maybe my first (attempted) purchases on FOS colored my panic-triggered itchy 'checkout' finger!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Oh my, I just gained 5 lbs looking at your pictures.  Everything looks so yummy and decadent.  I think you should also post the pics on the “I Ate This..” thread.  Yes, I have heard of the famous “cronuts” in NY.  (I wish I had a chance to try one when I was in NYC 2 Christmas ago.). A local bakery offers their version of it — and it was so disappointing (stale, greasy, etc).  I think the fresh ones in NY are better.  I can probably inhale two to three of that caramel one.   Thanks for sharing.



pianolize said:


> Hi @Iamminda !!! Hahaaaa, these are MY FAVORITE pastries in NYC- they're 'croissant donuts'!!! Those had just come out, so of course we had to have them!!! My absolute fave is the cannoli cream one:
> 
> View attachment 4019087
> View attachment 4019086
> 
> And THEN we went across the way and had these delicious pinwheels:
> View attachment 4019085
> 
> But backing up to your question, the caramel one was DELICIOUS, like the melt-in-your-mouth caramels at the old fashioned candy store!!! I had to save room for pepperoni pinwheel, so the s'more one is in my fridge .
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. Well: today I carried this again (this time w a more conservative outfit), and I LOVED it!!! I'm still getting used to it's small-big size.  Can't figure out what fits in there exactly. Both days I ended up carrying another tote later, and moving things back/forth.  Again I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since I carry less then.  But it's definitely moved off my Iffy list(, @carterazo )!


----------



## Molly0

themeanreds said:


> View attachment 4019049
> 
> Doing double duty today as a diaper bag.


Love love!  I used to have one similar.  Wish I still had it.


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, I just gained 5 lbs looking at your pictures.  Everything looks so yummy and decadent.  I think you should also post the pics on the “I Ate This..” thread.  Yes, I have heard of the famous “cronuts” in NY.  (I wish I had a chance to try one when I was in NYC 2 Christmas ago.). A local bakery offers their version of it — and it was so disappointing (stale, greasy, etc).  I think the fresh ones in NY are better.  I can probably inhale two to three of that caramel one.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@RuedeNesle 
Do you want a pep talk to enable or dis-enable your purchase? Happy to help  

Also @Iamminda is very good at pep talks


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Burberry Banner bag with chain detail, in Thistle Grey


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Burberry Banner bag with chain detail, in Thistle Grey



BBB — Beautiful Burberry on the Beach!   Enjoy your holiday Miss Dawn.


----------



## Glttglam

I will be carrying my Michael Kors Desi small travel tote starting tomorrow for the Easter weekend. I don't know why but it reminds me of an Easter basket in a way


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> @RuedeNesle
> Do you want a pep talk to enable or dis-enable your purchase? Happy to help
> 
> Also @Iamminda is very good at pep talks


 Both of you are great at pep talks! My hesitation on this one is the size. I'm still learning how to downsize my day to day stuff and the dimensions are the same as my new Ambler. I have to make sure I can pull off a smaller bag before I buy another one.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Both of you are great at pep talks! My hesitation on this one is the size. I'm still learning how to downsize my day to day stuff and the dimensions are the same as my new Ambler. I have to make sure I can pull off a smaller bag before I buy another one.



Ask yourself @carterazo 's questions on my thread. Will it replace anything you already have? Is it similar in hue/size/function? Do you like it enough to want it instead of one you already have (would you happily give up some other bag for this one?)

It's a variant of Parkinson's law, sweetie. Your things downsize dramatically or expand exponentially to fit the space available


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> BBB — Beautiful Burberry on the Beach!   Enjoy your holiday Miss Dawn.


Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ask yourself @carterazo 's questions on my thread. Will it replace anything you already have? Is it similar in hue/size/function? Do you like it enough to want it instead of one you already have (would you happily give up some other bag for this one?)
> 
> It's a variant of Parkinson's law, sweetie. Your things downsize dramatically or expand exponentially to fit the space available


These are great questions!  No, it won't replace anything I already have. Yes, it's similar in hue/size/function/(and color!) No, I don't like it enough to want it instead of one I already have. I would *un*happily give up some other bag for this one! Thanks to you and @carterazo I've not only make a decision, but also feel good about my decision! Passing on the bag!

And I love the variant of Parkinson's law!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wore my old school crossbody Gucci.  I needed lightweight and hands free today!


----------



## pianolize

Glttglam said:


> I will be carrying my Michael Kors Desi small travel tote starting tomorrow for the Easter weekend. I don't know why but it reminds me of an Easter basket in a way
> View attachment 4019551


It does!!! 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Ask yourself @carterazo 's questions on my thread. Will it replace anything you already have? Is it similar in hue/size/function? Do you like it enough to want it instead of one you already have (would you happily give up some other bag for this one?)
> 
> It's a variant of Parkinson's law, sweetie. Your things downsize dramatically or expand exponentially to fit the space available


 That is SO TRUE in my case- after putting together boxes of unwanted items last year, with the idea of downsizing--  I listed maybe 20 and got exhausted; sold 3 items (probably totaling .75 cubic ft!!!), and acquired... I'm afraid to calculate how many more bags!!! Aaaargh.


----------



## Metrowestmama

ksuromax said:


> Happy Easter!



Such a fun, happy spring color!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Justaddpink said:


> Givenchy nightingale small. My new precious and my first luxury bag. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017693



Such a great color too. Goes with everything!


----------



## Glttglam

pianolize said:


> It does!!!
> 
> 
> That is SO TRUE in my case- after putting together boxes of unwanted items last year, with the idea of downsizing--  I listed maybe 20 and got exhausted; sold 3 items (probably totaling .75 cubic ft!!!), and acquired... I'm afraid to calculate how many more bags!!! Aaaargh.



Thank you, and I’m glad it reminds you of that too


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> Happy Easter!



What an amazing color! Truly spring-like! 
Happy Easter!


----------



## obscurity7

Glttglam said:


> I will be carrying my Michael Kors Desi small travel tote starting tomorrow for the Easter weekend. I don't know why but it reminds me of an Easter basket in a way
> View attachment 4019551


Oh it's totally Easter!  Very pretty.


----------



## Glttglam

obscurity7 said:


> Oh it's totally Easter!  Very pretty.


Thanks and glad you think so


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> What an amazing color! Truly spring-like!
> Happy Easter!


Happy Easter! I am carrying it for 2 days in a row, she feels so right for this time of the year!


----------



## Vanana

Chevron calfskin mini with antique gold hardware for a gorgeous spring day


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Chevron calfskin mini with antique gold hardware for a gorgeous spring day
> View attachment 4020276
> View attachment 4020277


Wow!  Fab look!!!  Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Enjoying late brunch with Mr. Sparkle and my small Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris Saffiano w/ghw.


----------



## obscurity7

Trying to find some new shoes at Saks Off 5th. I think every "action" shot so far has involved this same pair of Bed Stu wingtips.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying late brunch with Mr. Sparkle and my small Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris Saffiano w/ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020395


This just gave the idea that from now on, only order drinks that match my bags  The red drink helps the pink bag look terrific!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> I will be carrying my Michael Kors Desi small travel tote starting tomorrow for the Easter weekend. I don't know why but it reminds me of an Easter basket in a way
> View attachment 4019551


It is a perfect Easter basket bag!! It also reminds me of that! It's lovely. And I have been seeing scallop edges on everything this season.


----------



## Molly0

I just HAD to switch into something that said “Spring”. So I guess this little Coccinelle pouch is it.


----------



## luvlux64

Off to a friend’s house for an early Easter dinner  . Happy Saturday night!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work
Happy Easter!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Vanana said:


> Chevron calfskin mini with antique gold hardware for a gorgeous spring day
> View attachment 4020276
> View attachment 4020277



I love it.  It's small and pink.  You're so stylish @Vanana!!




Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying late brunch with Mr. Sparkle and my small Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris Saffiano w/ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020395



Gorgeous 
Hope you had a good evening 



Molly0 said:


> I just HAD to switch into something that said “Spring”. So I guess this little Coccinelle pouch is it.
> View attachment 4020564



It's like a ray of sunshine  Enjoy


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work
> Happy Easter!!


Glowingly gorgeous


----------



## Molly0

Happy Easter!


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Marc Jacobs Collection Stan in the size small. Near pristine condition with just a small scratch on the frame and the protective sticker still on the back zipper.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Law

luvlux64 said:


> Off to a friend’s house for an early Easter dinner  . Happy Saturday night!
> View attachment 4020577
> 
> View attachment 4020561



Love you Noe @luvlux65


----------



## Kendie26

Happy [emoji214] Easter to all who celebrate... my red lamb woc out & about


----------



## dangerouscurves

Have been carrying this MCM backpack since I bought her several weeks ago.  But this time I got her a matching Marc Jacobs strap.


----------



## tolliv

Out with my Reissue and this sought after Emerald (I think) card case. Of course there is more in the bag.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Molly0 said:


> I just HAD to switch into something that said “Spring”. So I guess this little Coccinelle pouch is it.
> View attachment 4020564


I need a yellow bag in my wardrobe. So pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Metrowestmama said:


> I need a yellow bag in my wardrobe. So pretty!


Thank you!  It does give a “pop” to an otherwise mainly black wardrobe.


----------



## Molly0

dangerouscurves said:


> Have been carrying this MCM backpack since I bought her several weeks ago.  But this time I got her a matching Marc Jacobs strap.





tolliv said:


> Out with my Reissue and this sought after Emerald (I think) card case. Of course there is more in the bag.[/QUOTE



Ack!  I wanna see!  But once again, I can’t see pics!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Tory Burch Taylor camera bag + $10 beach bag on Spring Break!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 4021233


Spring perfection!! 
Happy Easter!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> Enjoying late brunch with Mr. Sparkle and my small Prada Double Zip Tote in Tamaris Saffiano w/ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020395





ccbaggirl89 said:


> This just gave the idea that from now on, only order drinks that match my bags  The red drink helps the pink bag look terrific!


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOOOOVE!!!! All of it!!! 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> It is a perfect Easter basket bag!! .


----------



## anumus

I just got back from Rome, where I found this beautiful bag. It is made by Federico Polidori, and he makes every bag by hand in his amazing workshop. I am totally in love with the craftmanship and it was very nice to see a real artisan working with passion. Later found a video of him in his workshop, it made me love the bag even more. Federico was also very polite and it was nice talking with him about his work. He has amazing weekend bags as well, I was just drooling. Bags are hand stiched and mine has a nice horse hair tassel in the zipper as well.

Here are a few pics of my bag and also the like to his website and the video of his workshop. He really seems to love what he does, I really recommend paying him a visit if you are in Rome, even to just check out the quality of his work. Federico Polidori 
http://www.federicopolidori.com/


----------



## pianolize

anumus said:


> I just got back from Rome, where I found this beautiful bag. It is made by Federico Polidori, and he makes every bag by hand in his amazing workshop. I am totally in love with the craftmanship and it was very nice to see a real artisan working with passion. Later found a video of him in his workshop, it made me love the bag even more. Federico was also very polite and it was nice talking with him about his work. He has amazing weekend bags as well, I was just drooling. Bags are hand stiched and mine has a nice horse hair tassel in the zipper as well.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my bag and also the like to his website and the video of his workshop. He really seems to love what he does, I really recommend paying him a visit if you are in Rome, even to just check out the quality of his work. Federico Polidori
> http://www.federicopolidori.com/



What a beautiful video- thank you for sharing! (The first story freaked me out. I get his point though!)
Gorgeous craftsmanship.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Planning to use my vintage Hermes for a few weeks (w/a removable strap and crossbody option!). Thanks to the *very* knowledgeable ladies in the H forum I now know it's a Gulliver leather bag from 1981. #youngerthanmybag 
If you ever need bag i.d. help, ask in the forums! Thanks for letting me share her and enjoy the week everyone!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tolliv said:


> Out with my Reissue and this sought after Emerald (I think) card case. Of course there is more in the bag.


The emerald is TDF! I wanted the mini so bad, but could not find one in my location. Green w/envy over your card case!


----------



## tolliv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The emerald is TDF! I wanted the mini so bad, but could not find one in my location. Green w/envy over your card case!



Thank you. I didn’t like it when I received it. If I had gone into the boutique, I probably would have passed. Since it was late on a Saturday I told her to mail it and when it arrived, I was less than happy. 

So I decided to pull it out yesterday and use it for two weeks [emoji6]

Keep checking other boutiques, they are still popping up.


----------



## anumus

pianolize said:


> What a beautiful video- thank you for sharing! (The first story freaked me out. I get his point though!)
> Gorgeous craftsmanship.



Haha, yes but it is relieving to know the story  is from a fiction novel


----------



## Molly0

anumus said:


> I just got back from Rome, where I found this beautiful bag. It is made by Federico Polidori, and he makes every bag by hand in his amazing workshop. I am totally in love with the craftmanship and it was very nice to see a real artisan working with passion. Later found a video of him in his workshop, it made me love the bag even more. Federico was also very polite and it was nice talking with him about his work. He has amazing weekend bags as well, I was just drooling. Bags are hand stiched and mine has a nice horse hair tassel in the zipper as well.
> Here are a few pics of my bag and also the like to his website and the video of his workshop. He really seems to love what he does, I really recommend paying him a visit if you are in Rome, even to just check out the quality of his work. Federico Polidori
> http://www.federicopolidori.com/



Wow!  What a treasure!  You’ll always have a piece of your trip to Rome to hold in your hand.  That’s very special!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

No name vintage crossbody. Holds a ton and laughs at rain!


----------



## kelsey153

My Kooba Valerie has been the object of choice lately... I pet it all the time.


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my SDJ Toy today:


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 4022715


What a great shot!  
I can actually feel the sunshine!


----------



## leechiyong

Molly0 said:


> What a great shot!
> I can actually feel the sunshine!


This month is fun; back east is getting snow while I had to turn on my a/c as it was 86 in my house this weekend.


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> This month is fun; back east is getting snow while I had to turn on my a/c as it was 86 in my house this weekend.


Oh wow!  Here in B.C. we had snow yesterday morning.  I thought it was some kind of cruel April Fools prank.  Then it snowed again this morning!


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 4022715


Love this color.  And the charm is so cute — it reminds me of a PEZ dispenser


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> Love this color.  And the charm is so cute — it reminds me of a PEZ dispenser


Thank you!  It is a teeny tiny PEZ dispenser!  It doesn't fit PEZ, but it combined two of my loves, PEZ (I collected them as a kid) and miniatures.


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 4022715





Iamminda said:


> Love this color.  And the charm is so cute — it reminds me of a PEZ dispenser





leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It is a teeny tiny PEZ dispenser!  It doesn't fit PEZ, but it combined two of my loves, PEZ (I collected them as a kid) and miniatures.



That is THE perfect, most hilarious charm for that bag!!!


----------



## aundria17

Rebecca minkoff tote


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage Pochette (Strap: Not LV)


----------



## Selenet

Mulberry Kirsten


----------



## TrixyG

Fendi Chameleon today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pandora


----------



## pianolize

Botkier, Bianca! (And polka dotted lunch tote!)

(Wish this could have a strap attached...)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Rosie, my new Alma BB, is out and about with a coordinating cles and card case  This is her second outing.

She went to work with me today and since she demands a minimum level of frivolity, Mr Dawn is taking her out for dinner 

ETA: And me! Mr Dawn isn't heading out by himself with Rosie. That would definitely earn him a few strange stares


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Rosie, my new Alma BB, is out and about with a coordinating cles and card case  This is her second outing.
> 
> She went to work with me today and since she demands a minimum level of frivolity, Mr Dawn is taking her out for dinner
> 
> ETA: And me! Mr Dawn isn't heading out by himself with Rosie. That would definitely earn him a few strange stares


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my SDJ Toy today:
> View attachment 4022715


I lust over this beauty....major WOWEE...bey0nd sensational!!!


----------



## Kendie26

This MZ WALLACE crossbody (forgetting the official name at the moment) has been SO incredibly useful & is my go-to grab bag for quick errands & in rainy weather like today. Can’t speak highly enough about it. Has 3 straps to play with! Plus at a fraction of the cost it gives me a slight chanel quilt/puff vibe


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Rosie, my new Alma BB, is out and about with a coordinating cles and card case  This is her second outing.
> 
> She went to work with me today and since she demands a minimum level of frivolity, Mr Dawn is taking her out for dinner
> 
> ETA: And me! Mr Dawn isn't heading out by himself with Rosie. That would definitely earn him a few strange stares


So, so SOOOOOO pretty....LOVE those colors!


----------



## More bags

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4023776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Chameleon today


I love your Fendi Chameleon - it looks great on you!


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Neverfull MM in Pivoine


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## pianolize

Small plum MJ Stam; first time using a neoprene lunch tote (how does everyone carry small bags alone?!!!)-


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4024714
> 
> Small plum MJ Stam; first time using a neoprene lunch tote (how does everyone carry small bags alone?!!!)-


Mornin' P!
I love your plum MJ Stam! Your lunch tote is so cute!
Carrying a small bag alone is a work in progress for me. I'm still trying to downsize and make it work. Yesterday I ran out to catch a bus and forgot my sunglasses. They don't fit in my bag so I have to remember to grab them, which is something I've never had to do since they were always in my bag. But I love walking around with the smaller bag so I'm trying to remember to put them in my jacket pocket so when I grab my jacket I'll have them. When the weather gets to a point where I don't need a jacket I'll have to come up with a better plan. (Or carry a bigger bag! )


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' P!
> I love your plum MJ Stam! Your lunch tote is so cute!
> Carrying a small bag alone is a work in progress for me. I'm still trying to downsize and make it work. Yesterday I ran out to catch a bus and forgot my sunglasses. They don't fit in my bag so I have to remember to grab them, which is something I've never had to do since they were always in my bag. But I love walking around with the smaller bag so I'm trying to remember to put them in my jacket pocket so when I grab my jacket I'll have them. When the weather gets to a point where I don't need a jacket I'll have to come up with a better plan. (Or carry a bigger bag! )


Haha love it!  I think we must be all trying to figure out a way to carry these small bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Haha love it!  I think we must be all trying to figure out a way to carry these small bags.


 These small bags are just so cute they lure us into trying to make them work!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> These small bags are just so cute they lure us into trying to make them work!


Yup!  Not to mention how much weight it puts on the shoulder when trying to carry the kitchen sink.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Yup!  Not to mention how much weight it puts on the shoulder when trying to carry the kitchen sink.


So true!


----------



## Kendie26

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4024714
> 
> Small plum MJ Stam; first time using a neoprene lunch tote (how does everyone carry small bags alone?!!!)-


How unique & FUN!!! Always loved that MJacobs bag


----------



## Kendie26

Lunch date w/ Mom & my chanel Boy


----------



## CoachMaven

Kendie26 said:


> Lunch date w/ Mom & my chanel Boy


I love this bag...if you ever want to get rid of it, I will happily take it off your hands! [emoji5]


----------



## Kendie26

CoachMaven said:


> I love this bag...if you ever want to get rid of it, I will happily take it off your hands! [emoji5]


 Thanks so much!! It’s 1 of my fave/most special bags so I appreciate your admiration


----------



## houseof999

Took my KS small Beau to the dentist today.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer large tote in bright red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer large tote in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025226


Beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' P!
> I love your plum MJ Stam! Your lunch tote is so cute!
> Carrying a small bag alone is a work in progress for me. I'm still trying to downsize and make it work. Yesterday I ran out to catch a bus and forgot my sunglasses. They don't fit in my bag so I have to remember to grab them, which is something I've never had to do since they were always in my bag. But I love walking around with the smaller bag so I'm trying to remember to put them in my jacket pocket so when I grab my jacket I'll have them. When the weather gets to a point where I don't need a jacket I'll have to come up with a better plan. (Or carry a bigger bag! )


EXACTLY!!! I want to carry it again tomorrow but I may be tired of holding TWO bags!!! Aaaargh-



Molly0 said:


> Haha love it!  I think we must be all trying to figure out a way to carry these small bags.





RuedeNesle said:


> These small bags are just so cute they lure us into trying to make them work!





Molly0 said:


> Yup!  Not to mention how much weight it puts on the shoulder when trying to carry the kitchen sink.



I KNOW!!!!  sooooo true!!!
This raises a good point of why my smaller bags are many only feasible in summer, when I'm not packing 72 layers!!!  (and hot coffee, and a snack arsenal...)



Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer large tote in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025226


 What a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Yuki85

My work bag for this week


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yuki85 said:


> My work bag for this week
> 
> View attachment 4025755


Love this! I recently saw them on Italist if anyone wants to be enabled


----------



## Glttglam

pianolize said:


> EXACTLY!!! I want to carry it again tomorrow but I may be tired of holding TWO bags!!! Aaaargh-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW!!!!  sooooo true!!!
> This raises a good point of why my smaller bags are many only feasible in summer, when I'm not packing 72 layers!!!  (and hot coffee, and a snack arsenal...)
> 
> What a gorgeous red!!!



Thank you


----------



## pianolize

First time carrying my Rogue 39 Satchel! Originally I'd purchased it as a travel bag, but apparently I'm carrying increasingly more things to wk every day.  I've filled it to the brim!


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> My work bag for this week
> 
> View attachment 4025755


Stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love this! I recently saw them on Italist if anyone wants to be enabled


Too late, no more stock


----------



## ksuromax

Black Medium soft buffalo SHW Lily


----------



## ksuromax

pianolize said:


> First time carrying my Rogue 39 Satchel! Originally I'd purchased it as a travel bag, but apparently I'm carrying increasingly more things to wk every day.  I've filled it to the brim!
> View attachment 4026094


Such a lovely blue!!!!


----------



## pianolize

ksuromax said:


> Such a lovely blue!!!!


TY!!! It seems just a hair darker after spraying. May be my wishful thinking though!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Too late, no more stock


Did you have something to do with that?


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Did you have something to do with that?


yes, enabled a new Bal lover, and she got the last piece


----------



## Esquared72

AW Rockie in Matte Grass


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> First time carrying my Rogue 39 Satchel! Originally I'd purchased it as a travel bag, but apparently I'm carrying increasingly more things to wk every day.  I've filled it to the brim!
> View attachment 4026094


You went from downsizing (MJ Stam) to Supersizing!  I love your Rogue! Glad this beauty meets your needs!


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> You went from downsizing (MJ Stam) to Supersizing!  I love your Rogue! Glad this beauty meets your needs!


 AAAAARGH!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> AAAAARGH!!!


----------



## themeanreds

LV Speedy B 35 on its maiden voyage.


----------



## aundria17

Haven't used my jumbo in awhile.


----------



## ManilaMama

Brought out an oldie but a goodie today! My LV Neverfull. It’s the Stephen Sprouse Roses one. Enjoy!! Hope you are all having a great week!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## pianolize

Today: MJ Cecilia! 
(This bag is SMALL, so I had to empty out my pouches and stuff things into those base-sides!  What a weird shape I hadn't anticipated .. it looks WAY BIGGER than it actually is!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Black Medium soft buffalo SHW Lily


I love this bag. How does buffalo wear? Better than calf? Similar to goat?


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag. How does buffalo wear? Better than calf? Similar to goat?


it wears well, this leather is very soft, but corners look good, no any noticeable sign of wear, i like the feel and silver hw makes it easy to wear casually. 
Compared to goatskin, i can say it's totally different. I have different goat leathers, soft and silky and stiff and sturdy, nothing like this. It's more close to deerskin, or Prada Daino Vitello with a tad more textured pebbles, hope you get what i mean.


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## Molly0

ManilaMama said:


> Brought out an oldie but a goodie today! My LV Neverfull. It’s the Stephen Sprouse Roses one. Enjoy!! Hope you are all having a great week!
> 
> View attachment 4026933


I want! I want!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> @RuedeNesle
> Do you want a pep talk to enable or dis-enable your purchase? Happy to help
> 
> Also @Iamminda is very good at pep talks


LOL!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> LOL!


----------



## Luv n bags

pianolize said:


> Today: MJ Cecilia!
> (This bag is SMALL, so I had to empty out my pouches and stuff things into those base-sides!  What a weird shape I hadn't anticipated .. it looks WAY BIGGER than it actually is!)
> View attachment 4027371



I have the blue version of this! It still has the tags on it...lol
View attachment 4027591


----------



## myluvofbags

My Coach Swagger in apricot for this beautiful day


----------



## aundria17

New coach Parker today


----------



## obscurity7

aundria17 said:


> New coach Parker today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027613


When the Parker first came out, I wasn't all that much of a fan, but after seeing it in person, and now all these beautiful designs, I'm really coming around.  Which is a long way of saying: it's stunning!


----------



## Molly0

A light hearted JKC tote.


----------



## pianolize

tigertrixie said:


> I have the blue version of this! It still has the tags on it...lol
> View attachment 4027591


Wow!!! Really?! :O
Cannot see attachment


----------



## Luv n bags

pianolize said:


> Wow!!! Really?! :O
> Cannot see attachment


I don't know why I cant post photos anymore.  Maybe I have to go through a third party?


----------



## houseof999

tigertrixie said:


> I don't know why I cant post photos anymore.  Maybe I have to go through a third party?


Wut?! I can see the blue bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

houseof999 said:


> Wut?! I can see the blue bag!


can you repost? I cant see it, either.  Says I don't have permission.


----------



## houseof999

tigertrixie said:


> can you repost? I cant see it, either.  Says I don't have permission.


This one right?


----------



## Luv n bags

houseof999 said:


> This one right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027855



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

went shopping with my balenciaga city


----------



## Pessie

Balenciaga day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga day
> View attachment 4028214


Aaah, the leather and colour saturation


----------



## Law

Took my Chevron reissue out today [emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Law said:


> Took my Chevron reissue out today [emoji173]️


Gorgeous Reissue and you look très très elegant 

I know next to nothing about Chanel bags except that the Reissue in Chevron is my favourite CC and that unless Balenciaga makes the perfect moto wallet really soon, I'm setting my sights on a Reissue wallet instead. And yes Kendie and Dextersmom, that is all on you two, for posting your pretty Chanels on the Bal forum


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> This one right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027855





tigertrixie said:


> Yes! Thank you!


Wow, it's so different! It's beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB in Rose Ballerine ("Rosie")  She's only a few weeks old.

She's so sweet that my heart swells with happiness, carrying her


----------



## Law

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous Reissue and you look trés trés elegant
> 
> I know next to nothing about Chanel bags except that the Reissue in Chevron is my favourite CC and that unless Balenciaga make the perfect moto wallet really soon, I'm setting my sights on a Reissue wallet instead. And yes Kendie and Dextersmom, that is all on you two, for posting your pretty Chanels on the Bal forum



Thank you so much @SomethingGoodCanWork[emoji4] that’s super sweet of you. 

I would hiiiiighly recommend getting a reissue wallet and I’m sure my lovely Chanel amigos Kendie and Dextersmom will back me up here. Be warned though Chanel is a slippery slope  !


----------



## ksuromax

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4027516


very cute, and perfect for spring, but i still miss the tree....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine ("Rosie")  She's only a few weeks old.
> 
> She's so sweet that my heart swells with happiness, carrying her


It's very beautiful... so glad it makes you that happy.... that's what a bag should do


----------



## LadyBond

Yuki85 said:


> My work bag for this week
> 
> View attachment 4025755


Can I just say that you have the cutest bag charms collection!


----------



## LadyBond

Maybe if we all start using our spring purses - the weather will be swayed to do the same


----------



## aisyaj

ksuromax said:


> very cute, and perfect for spring, but i still miss the tree....



Yesss, i prefer the tree!!


----------



## Monique1004

Shopping with my coco handle again.


----------



## starrynite_87

Date night with my super mini Dionysus


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4028623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if we all start using our spring purses - the weather will be swayed to do the same


My city was 92 today... guess it depends where you are   I hope Spring comes soon for you and your lovely bag


----------



## LadyBond

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My city was 92 today... guess it depends where you are   I hope Spring comes soon for you and your lovely bag



 I live in Atlanta. The weather has been so crazy. We get 1 weekday in the 70s then it will be back to 40s-50s the rest of the week/weekend. Thank you! Soo looking forward to spring/summer.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I surprised myself by how much I like this lil’ straw beauty. Added the nautical theme twilly.


----------



## leechiyong

Lunching at my favorite noodle shop with my Essential Trunk:


----------



## vixnkitten

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine ("Rosie")  She's only a few weeks old.
> 
> She's so sweet that my heart swells with happiness, carrying her


You bag is amazing.  I love the macaroons!  Beautiful pictures to showcase such a lovely bag!


----------



## Law

Took Pashli out today on this super wet day in London and caught a Sneaky bathroom selfie


----------



## Yuki85

ksuromax said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping with my coco handle again.
> View attachment 4028694


I've never shopped with a coco handle before.  How do you like it? It's  beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> I've never shopped with a coco handle before.  How do you like it? It's  beautiful!



Perfect size. Pretty light. This color especially goes well with jeans. I don't have to worry about the color transfer. I'm usually in Jean leggings when I go out for shopping so it's perfect for me. I actually went to Chanel to pick up my new mini & someone was trying to decide between the exact same bag and a Trendy CC. I gave her thumbs up for the Coco handle. I wonder what she ended up choosing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> My Coach Swagger in apricot for this beautiful day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027609


I love the color combo on this. 


anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4028623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if we all start using our spring purses - the weather will be swayed to do the same


This screams Spring. Cute. 


Law said:


> Took Pashli out today on this super wet day in London and caught a Sneaky bathroom selfie


You look marvelously chic!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine ("Rosie")  She's only a few weeks old.
> 
> She's so sweet that my heart swells with happiness, carrying her



I love this RB color so much.  When I see your dear sweet Rosie, it really makes me want to get something in RB epi (if I do, I will blame/credit you, lol )


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping with my coco handle again.
> View attachment 4028694


That blue, that bag


----------



## Kendie26

starrynite_87 said:


> View attachment 4028731
> 
> Date night with my super mini Dionysus


I so adore the mini Dionysus ( i still have yet to figure out why I’ve not purchased one) I LOVE yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Took Pashli out today on this super wet day in London and caught a Sneaky bathroom selfie


Love your “sneakiness” w/ the ladies room selfie!! You ALWAYS “bring it” w/ your fun, cool mods.....strike that pose woman!! You look fantastic!!! Love the hat too!!


----------



## luvlux64

Sunday Famday  ! Went out to church & lunch with the family yesterday. First day out with my new Chanel messenger bag  . Have a great week ahead guys!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Sunday Famday  ! Went out to church & lunch with the family yesterday. First day out with my new Chanel messenger bag  . Have a great week ahead guys!
> View attachment 4030156


You look so chic!


----------



## Vanana

225 today


----------



## pianolize

Law said:


> Took Pashli out today on this super wet day in London and caught a Sneaky bathroom selfie


You have a great eye!!! I love that the bathroom gives with your outfit!!!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Love your “sneakiness” w/ the ladies room selfie!! You ALWAYS “bring it” w/ your fun, cool mods.....strike that pose woman!! You look fantastic!!! Love the hat too!!



Haha thanks as always Kendie, you are too kind [emoji5] you’ve got to love a sneaky selfie  !!


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> 225 today
> View attachment 4030250



Always in awe of your gorgeous 225 Vanana [emoji7]!


----------



## Law

pianolize said:


> You have a great eye!!! I love that the bathroom gives with your outfit!!!



Completely unintentional but fortunate ! Thanks pianolize [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> 225 today
> View attachment 4030250



Hey girlie- look who is also in her 225[emoji8].. my HG that goes by your namesake[emoji41]! Had to get Van out again at least 1 last time this season. Love your bag & jacket of the day my sweet friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girlie- look who is also in her 225[emoji8].. my HG that goes by your namesake[emoji41]! Had to get Van out again at least 1 last time this season. Love your bag & jacket of the day my sweet friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030550



Too much gorgeousness in one picture dearie.  Your Reissue is stunning (I didn’t realize or forgot there is navy blue in it  until I saw your other picture.).  Love your nail color and your top (love heather grey tops, especially one with a cute neckline like yours).


----------



## vixnkitten

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work


Soooo gorgeous.  I love the pop of a pewter bag!! Love your outfit as well!!!


----------



## ksuromax

vixnkitten said:


> Soooo gorgeous.  I love the pop of a pewter bag!! Love your outfit as well!!!


thank you!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84




----------



## Molly0

Little Coach Bucket.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hey girlie- look who is also in her 225[emoji8].. my HG that goes by your namesake[emoji41]! Had to get Van out again at least 1 last time this season. Love your bag & jacket of the day my sweet friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030550


elegance overload


----------



## Aoifs

Jasmine1Q84 said:


> View attachment 4031004


Love the yellow!


----------



## Jasmine1Q84

Aoifs said:


> Love the yellow!



Thank you : ) Spring/summer always has me reaching out for greens and yellows


----------



## tolliv

The 224


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat





tolliv said:


> The 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031108
> View attachment 4031109


Both of you 2 beauties are looking mighty chic & FIERCE todayLove it!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Too much gorgeousness in one picture dearie.  Your Reissue is stunning (I didn’t realize or forgot there is navy blue in it  until I saw your other picture.).  Love your nail color and your top (love heather grey tops, especially one with a cute neckline like yours).





ksuromax said:


> elegance overload


Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


geeezzzz.....  poor you!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> geeezzzz.....  poor you!!!!


Yeah, it was not 1 of my “finer days!!” Wouldn’t wish that experience on anyone. But they are healing ok, still some numbness in 3 fingertips but I’ll survive (i hope!)


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!



Oh no, so sorry about your fingernails (ouch!).  Hope they feel/look better soon — we will enjoy your pretty nails meanwhile.


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


Ouch!! I hope you heal fast! Thank God they aren't broken!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


You look so cute!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


Oh my goodness! I’m so sorry. Hope you feel better and your nails clear up soon!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yeah, it was not 1 of my “finer days!!” Wouldn’t wish that experience on anyone. But they are healing ok, still some numbness in 3 fingertips but I’ll survive (i hope!)


get well soon, Love!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


 Your poor hand, that must have been scary, hope your fingers are healing well


----------



## Kendie26

@Iamminda @houseof999 @Sparkletastic @ksuromax @SomethingGoodCanWork 
you are all WONDERFUL & I thank you & also thank you for always being such gracious, fun, kind Lovelies!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink


----------



## themeanreds

I use this bag all the time, but today I took a photo. 1970’s Dior attaché or briefcase that houses my very old but trusty Apple MacBook.


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> Both of you 2 beauties are looking mighty chic & FIERCE todayLove it!



Thank you [emoji1431]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


Omg omg what?!?!?! Are you okay?!?!?! CAN YOU STILL EMOJI?!?!?!
I’m so sorry!!! Please take care and take it easy on the fingers so they heal nicely. So lucky that you didn’t break them. These darn storms and power outages I’m so sick and angry of them especially now!
Maybe Karl can send you some lovely chanel fingerless gloves to protect your pretty hands  
Get better soon!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031664


Pretty! That's my kind of pink!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Omg omg what?!?!?! Are you okay?!?!?! CAN YOU STILL EMOJI?!?!?!
> I’m so sorry!!! Please take care and take it easy on the fingers so they heal nicely. So lucky that you didn’t break them. These darn storms and power outages I’m so sick and angry of them especially now!
> Maybe Karl can send you some lovely chanel fingerless gloves to protect your pretty hands
> Get better soon!


Haha on “can you still emoji?”! The first 2 days were clearly the worst & it was hard to do much but now i just feel numbness in 3 fingertips. I’m hoping for full recovery but there could be permanent damage according to Dr.
I’ve told a bunch of people about this incident because i had NO idea something like that could happen, but the Dr said they are actually fairly common accidents. Most times people are likely using their remote garage door openers & may not need to manually raise & lower them.....but if you ever need to (such as because you’ve lost power in my case) you just have to be very careful & keep hands away from the cracks because the force & weight of a garage door isn’t something you want to battle


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031664


Totally LOVE this ....such a perfect, most stunning color!! What an amazing gift!!


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Pretty! That's my kind of pink!



Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVE this ....such a perfect, most stunning color!! What an amazing gift!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Scully Piper

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031664


WOW!!!  that color!!!  Awesome present!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Law said:


> Took Pashli out today on this super wet day in London and caught a Sneaky bathroom selfie


Love your whole look!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine ("Rosie")  She's only a few weeks old.
> 
> She's so sweet that my heart swells with happiness, carrying her


She is pretty and perfect with that scarf.


----------



## Scully Piper

anj_09 said:


> View attachment 4028623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if we all start using our spring purses - the weather will be swayed to do the same


This bag and charm is just a beautiful ray of sunshine!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Scully Piper said:


> WOW!!!  that color!!!  Awesome present!!!


Thanks


----------



## A Yah Suh

Love4MK said:


> Carrying around this beauty. Hands down the best bag purchase I have ever made.
> View attachment 4015485




I agree. I have the Colbalt Blue in the mini size and hands down it’s one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Scully Piper

myluvofbags said:


> My Coach Swagger in apricot for this beautiful day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027609


Love the color combination with the gold hardware!


----------



## Scully Piper

pianolize said:


> First time carrying my Rogue 39 Satchel! Originally I'd purchased it as a travel bag, but apparently I'm carrying increasingly more things to wk every day.  I've filled it to the brim!
> View attachment 4026094


She's beautiful!


----------



## 19flowers

LV MyLockMe BB in Papyrus/Creme


----------



## A Yah Suh

Cobalt Blue ...love her to bits!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


This photo shows off the special hardware really well


----------



## Pessie

Bolide 31 today for me


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!


Oh no!!
I've trapped my hand in a car door before and had bad bruising on the nail. It hurts so much! Sorry sweetie. I hope it heals quickly


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031664


Wowzers. Look at that pink


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pessie said:


> Bolide 31 today for me
> View attachment 4032545


Love that colour


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's very beautiful... so glad it makes you that happy.... that's what a bag should do



Thank you.
I'm very pleased to have a community of bag crazies to whom I can say things like that without sounding absolutely nuts 



vixnkitten said:


> You bag is amazing.  I love the macaroons!  Beautiful pictures to showcase such a lovely bag!



Thank you!
I took the macaroons off to carry the bag at work (it felt too cutesy otherwise!) but on the weekend the jingling charm goes back on! 
I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly 



Iamminda said:


> I love this RB color so much.  When I see your dear sweet Rosie, it really makes me want to get something in RB epi (if I do, I will blame/credit you, lol )



I accept the blame 
Thank you sweetie Iamminda 



Scully Piper said:


> She is pretty and perfect with that scarf.



I felt so pleased with how well she matched my scarf that I've been wearing the scarf all week. And then my shirt has to match... And then my nails... Then my shoes... It's a slippery slope to pink outfits all week


----------



## kkfiregirl

Frye saddle bag


----------



## vixnkitten

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you!
> I took the macaroons off to carry the bag at work (it felt too cutesy otherwise!) but on the weekend the jingling charm goes back on!
> I have the mental age of a 5-year old clearly


Hahaha,....me too!!! I teach middle school and my room is made up of Star Wars, Harry Potter and Disney characters!!!! Love that you can let loose over the weekend!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Haha on “can you still emoji?”! The first 2 days were clearly the worst & it was hard to do much but now i just feel numbness in 3 fingertips. I’m hoping for full recovery but there could be permanent damage according to Dr.
> I’ve told a bunch of people about this incident because i had NO idea something like that could happen, but the Dr said they are actually fairly common accidents. Most times people are likely using their remote garage door openers & may not need to manually raise & lower them.....but if you ever need to (such as because you’ve lost power in my case) you just have to be very careful & keep hands away from the cracks because the force & weight of a garage door isn’t something you want to battle


Oh, Kendie. I’m so sorry. I’m really hoping you don’t have permanent damage.  I’m sending up a prayer but keep us posted.


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City





19flowers said:


> LV MyLockMe BB in Papyrus/Creme
> 
> View attachment 4032394


Stunning look all the way around.


A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4032396
> 
> 
> Cobalt Blue ...love her to bits!


Oh wow!  Looooooove!!


----------



## Glttglam

Miss_Dawn said:


> Wowzers. Look at that pink [emoji813]


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## LuckyBitch

19flowers said:


> LV MyLockMe BB in Papyrus/Creme
> 
> View attachment 4032394


Oh, my... What a stunningly beautiful bag. The colour's gorgeous.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Pessie said:


> Bolide 31 today for me
> View attachment 4032545


Beautiful, beautiful bag.


----------



## Pessie

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful, beautiful bag.


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Caught in the rain again [emoji27][emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001124


Yikes! How did the bag turn out?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4031664


this color is so perfect for the spring and summer. every time i browse this thread this bag just POPS right out!!


----------



## Glttglam

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this color is so perfect for the spring and summer. every time i browse this thread this bag just POPS right out!![emoji813][emoji2]


Thank you so much


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Beautiful color pairings


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday, a very balmy 70 degrees finally! Out w/ 1 of my chanel reissues.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, a very balmy 70 degrees finally! Out w/ 1 of my chanel reissues.


sheen is dreamy!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Chanel reissue 2.55 in the 226 size ♥
TGIF!!!
You Tube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Breadnbrie

Hello again TPF! I’ve missed this thread. Have recently taken a break and sold about a third of my collection, with efforts to be more strategic with my future purchases. Plus I’ve been working earlier hours, which puts a cramp in my mod selfie game! Lol!

Anyway, allow me to introduce 2 new members of my much loved smaller bag family! Purchased this month from funds collected from selling my bags, plus a bit extra on top as a birthday treat!

Celine nano belt in black:



Chanel mini flap in dark grey:


----------



## Law

Scully Piper said:


> Love your whole look!!!



Thank you Scully, that’s so sweet of you [emoji5] happy Friday!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello again TPF! I’ve missed this thread. Have recently taken a break and sold about a third of my collection, with efforts to be more strategic with my future purchases. Plus I’ve been working earlier hours, which puts a cramp in my mod selfie game! Lol!
> 
> Anyway, allow me to introduce 2 new members of my much loved smaller bag family! Purchased this month from funds collected from selling my bags, plus a bit extra on top as a birthday treat!
> 
> Celine nano belt in black:
> View attachment 4034760
> View attachment 4034761
> 
> Chanel mini flap in dark grey:
> View attachment 4034762
> View attachment 4034759


Congratulations on your new bags and "fine tuning" your collection! I also just wanted to say that you always look so classy and well put together in your photos


----------



## Breadnbrie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations on your new bags and "fine tuning" your collection! I also just wanted to say that you always look so classy and well put together in your photos


Thanks so much! You’re too kind


----------



## Yuki85

My HG - this is the second time I am using it since I got it in March [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, a very balmy 70 degrees finally! Out w/ 1 of my chanel reissues.


You look gorgeous


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look gorgeous





ksuromax said:


> sheen is dreamy!!!


Kindest thanks to both of you darlings...big fan of both of you& your beloved beautiful bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> My HG - this is the second time I am using it since I got it in March [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4035209


STUNNER in every sense!!! Biggest Congrats on your new HG & i also love that seat pad


----------



## Kendie26

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello again TPF! I’ve missed this thread. Have recently taken a break and sold about a third of my collection, with efforts to be more strategic with my future purchases. Plus I’ve been working earlier hours, which puts a cramp in my mod selfie game! Lol!
> 
> Anyway, allow me to introduce 2 new members of my much loved smaller bag family! Purchased this month from funds collected from selling my bags, plus a bit extra on top as a birthday treat!
> 
> Celine nano belt in black:
> View attachment 4034760
> View attachment 4034761
> 
> Chanel mini flap in dark grey:
> View attachment 4034762
> View attachment 4034759


You’ve been missed here bnb! Killing it w/ your mods as usual!! You were the one to “teach” me how to do our fun selfies this waySO glad you are thrilled w/ your new Celine Belt& Congrats on the chanel mini as well. What an amazing Dynamic Duo of new bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon  I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation


----------



## aundria17

Miss_Dawn said:


> Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon [emoji38] I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation [emoji38]


I had this bag in my cart but didn't pull the trigger. How do u like it ?

sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## Miss_Dawn

aundria17 said:


> I had this bag in my cart but didn't pull the trigger. How do u like it ?
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8



It's cute, and good capacity, and the holographic colours are awesome.
It's also flimsy and disposable 
At this price, think of it like a cup of coffee. Burst of enjoyment


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello again TPF! I’ve missed this thread. Have recently taken a break and sold about a third of my collection, with efforts to be more strategic with my future purchases. Plus I’ve been working earlier hours, which puts a cramp in my mod selfie game! Lol!
> 
> Anyway, allow me to introduce 2 new members of my much loved smaller bag family! Purchased this month from funds collected from selling my bags, plus a bit extra on top as a birthday treat!
> 
> Celine nano belt in black:
> View attachment 4034760
> View attachment 4034761
> 
> Chanel mini flap in dark grey:
> View attachment 4034762
> View attachment 4034759


welcome back!! well done on refining your collection and happy birthday!!


----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNER in every sense!!! Biggest Congrats on your new HG & i also love that seat pad



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day in the softest chewy leather


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon  I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation



I love it Miss Dawn.  Coincidently, just yesterday I was trying out a clear bag (that looked a bit like a CC Reissue) by Steve Madden (a trendy brand).  I really liked it except the strap was too long and not adjustable.  I can’t see very well but do you have a regular bag in there or just your purse items?  Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> I love it Miss Dawn.  Coincidently, just yesterday I was trying out a clear bag (that looked a bit like a CC Reissue) by Steve Madden (a trendy brand).  I really liked it except the strap was too long and not adjustable.  I can’t see very well but do you have a regular bag in there or just your purse items?  Hope you have a great weekend.


I can't see well in there either, which is cool. It's clear w/out being clear, right?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon  I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation


Add me please to the list of your admirers on this one...i also think it’s super cute!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love it Miss Dawn.  Coincidently, just yesterday I was trying out a clear bag (that looked a bit like a CC Reissue) by Steve Madden (a trendy brand).  I really liked it except the strap was too long and not adjustable.  I can’t see very well but do you have a regular bag in there or just your purse items?  Hope you have a great weekend.



@Iamminda
I feel like I haven't "seen" you in ages  Thank you! I ended up going out shopping with Rosie (Alma BB)  One pair of shoes and two WOCs later, I'm still browsing. I need new black ballet pumps  Hope you are having a great weekend!

There's no bag inside this one. It's a clear holographic material.



ccbaggirl89 said:


> I can't see well in there either, which is cool. It's clear w/out being clear, right?



Yep, exactly!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Add me please to the list of your admirers on this one...i also think it’s super cute!!!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Iamminda

We haven’t chatted as much lately  — need to remedy that.  Hope your first weeks back at work after vaca were good (and you are still feeling relaxed enough).  Glad you had a fun day shopping and can’t wait to see your goodies.  Thanks for the clarification on your bag — it’s clear now, lol.  Guess my eyesight is bad and I am unclear on the holographic concept.



Miss_Dawn said:


> @Iamminda
> I feel like I haven't "seen" you in ages  Thank you! I ended up going out shopping with Rosie (Alma BB)  One pair of shoes and two WOCs later, I'm still browsing. I need new black ballet pumps  Hope you are having a great weekend!
> 
> There's no bag inside this one. It's a clear holographic material.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, exactly!


----------



## obscurity7

Sunny skies, temperatures in the mid 80s, and I broke out ALL the color.
BV baseball hobo
MM cuff
And my first pair of Chucks since high school.

Which, let's just pretend that wasn't a horrifyingly long time ago! [emoji23]




ETA: yes, I'm in Nordstrom Rack again. I have a problem, but at least I'm aware of my addiction.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks my sweetest Bal gals!! I’m glad you like the nail color iamminda cause you’ll be seeing it for a while. I had a bad accident w/ my garage door that I had to manually lower recently due to the nor’easter storm/no power. Three fingers got caught/literally stuck in the cracks of the door as I was lowering it I screamed bloody murder for about 10+ seconds until I figured out that I should try & lift door back up to release my hands. My hub took me for x-rays & luckily not broken but they were very bruised & 1 of my nailbeds is disgusting looking (half black & blue) so I’m covering it up w/ dark nailcolor!



So sorry to hear of your accident!!!  Prayers for your speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

obscurity7 said:


> Sunny skies, temperatures in the mid 80s, and I broke out ALL the color.
> BV baseball hobo
> MM cuff
> And my first pair of Chucks since high school.
> 
> Which, let's just pretend that wasn't a horrifyingly long time ago! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4035544
> 
> 
> ETA: yes, I'm in Nordstrom Rack again. I have a problem, but at least I'm aware of my addiction.


LOOVVEE all the juicy colors! You look great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a crossbody bag. I should have polished it tho.


----------



## themeanreds

Went out last night and snapped a quick pic of this vintage beauty on my lap.


----------



## Luv n bags

*


----------



## Vanana

Out for dinner with Family. 

Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection. 

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon  I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation


So fun and very cute!


----------



## tealocean

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817


This is stunning!


----------



## Vanana

tealocean said:


> This is stunning!


Thank you I have been waiting for the right shade of turquoise and finally Karl delivered


----------



## Aoifs

Sunday morning coffee run! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday, a very balmy 70 degrees finally! Out w/ 1 of my chanel reissues.


Great minds    once it hit 70s I broke out my iridescent ones too 

This reissue is such a great all season neutral! Still tempted by it


----------



## pianolize

Miss_Dawn said:


> Trying out the clear bag trend with a £10 purchase from Amazon  I rarely buy "disposable" fashion for the sake of trends but the kid in me was drawn to the holographic unicorn  colour temptation


 I would SO buy this bag- love it!!! How fun-


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817


You look fabulous.
What a colour


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> Sunny skies, temperatures in the mid 80s, and I broke out ALL the color.
> BV baseball hobo
> MM cuff
> And my first pair of Chucks since high school.
> 
> Which, let's just pretend that wasn't a horrifyingly long time ago! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4035544
> 
> 
> ETA: yes, I'm in Nordstrom Rack again. I have a problem, but at least I'm aware of my addiction.


 You are SO adorable, as I’m dying LOLat what you wrote! You look SENSATIONAL


----------



## Kendie26

GeorginaLavender said:


> So sorry to hear of your accident!!!  Prayers for your speedy recovery!!!


Sweet thanks my kind friend!I’ll be forever thrilled & thankful when the black/blue is totally gone & I don’t have to wear dark grey nail polish all the time to cover it up!


----------



## Kendie26

Aoifs said:


> Sunday morning coffee run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036123
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


GREAT pic, GREAT  bag & GREAT mod!! I still think THIS is THE very best, most gorgeous RED of any bag I’ve seen


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love it Miss Dawn.  Coincidently, just yesterday I was trying out a clear bag (that looked a bit like a CC Reissue) by Steve Madden (a trendy brand).  I really liked it except the strap was too long and not adjustable.  I can’t see very well but do you have a regular bag in there or just your purse items?  Hope you have a great weekend.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> I can't see well in there either, which is cool. It's clear w/out being clear, right?





Kendie26 said:


> Add me please to the list of your admirers on this one...i also think it’s super cute!!!





Iamminda said:


> We haven’t chatted as much lately  — need to remedy that.  Hope your first weeks back at work after vaca were good (and you are still feeling relaxed enough).  Glad you had a fun day shopping and can’t wait to see your goodies.  Thanks for the clarification on your bag — it’s clear now, lol.  Guess my eyesight is bad and I am unclear on the holographic concept.





tealocean said:


> So fun and very cute!





pianolize said:


> I would SO buy this bag- love it!!! How fun-



Thank you for all the love, my friends 
I made up for the £10 clear bag purchase by doing a lot more damage yesterday  I've just updated my bag showcase thread 
Clearly there's no such thing as a  virtuous frugal feeling for me


----------



## coolmelondew

No handbag but some SLGs!


----------



## jcnc

Breadnbrie said:


> Hello again TPF! I’ve missed this thread. Have recently taken a break and sold about a third of my collection, with efforts to be more strategic with my future purchases. Plus I’ve been working earlier hours, which puts a cramp in my mod selfie game! Lol!
> 
> Anyway, allow me to introduce 2 new members of my much loved smaller bag family! Purchased this month from funds collected from selling my bags, plus a bit extra on top as a birthday treat!
> 
> Celine nano belt in black:
> View attachment 4034760
> View attachment 4034761
> 
> Chanel mini flap in dark grey:
> View attachment 4034762
> View attachment 4034759


Beautiful bags.. but what caught my attention is ur belt. Love the buckle


----------



## jcnc

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817


Ur bag 
Ur top


----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> You are SO adorable, as I’m dying LOLat what you wrote! You look SENSATIONAL


Thanks m'dear.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aoifs said:


> Sunday morning coffee run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036123
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


 Beautiful!!!! I LOVE Gucci red!


----------



## Law

Happy Sunday out with my reissue [emoji5]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817



Wow that’s gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Law said:


> View attachment 4036422
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday out with my reissue [emoji5]



You look so beautifully put together — and I am in love with your gorgeous Chevron Reissue.


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817


Drop Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

I am very boring after looking at all the gorgeousness here lately, but oh well. 


That turquoise Chanel will be in my dreams I’m sure. . .


----------



## Law

Iamminda said:


> You look so beautifully put together — and I am in love with your gorgeous Chevron Reissue.



Thank you so much Iamminda  I'm in love with it too


----------



## leechiyong

Essential Trunk keeping me company on a casual day:


----------



## Shan9jtsy

My birthday gift from DH! [emoji173] mini Cartier c de. I love the bright color and the craftsmanship is amazing!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## remainsilly

Adventures with timbuk2 classic messenger (small).


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Adventures with timbuk2 classic messenger (small).
> View attachment 4036897



That bag looks so sturdy. May get one for oldest DD for her many adventures.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That bag looks so sturdy. May get one for oldest DD for her many adventures.


Is cordura. 
Great in rain.
Suggest 3-way accessory case, for storing phone on strap. Awesome.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Is cordura.
> Great in rain.
> Suggest 3-way accessory case, for storing phone on strap. Awesome.



Sounds really great. Will check it out!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Loop


----------



## Law

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Loop



Love the colour of your BV beauty ksuromax [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Law said:


> Love the colour of your BV beauty ksuromax [emoji7]


Thank you kindly!


----------



## teebeebee




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Loop


Perfect, the white top contrasts beautifully and makes the other colours pop


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> View attachment 4036422
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday out with my reissue [emoji5]


 SO fine, SO glam.....your posture & poses inspire me girl! And big love for your hairstyle, lips & jacket!!! Ahhhh


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Essential Trunk keeping me company on a casual day:
> View attachment 4036752


Another one that makes me smile....when I was out shopping last week w/ my Aunt, a woman had this exact baby on the counter as she was paying for something. It took ALL of the discipline in me to not be rude & ask her if I could it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> I am very boring after looking at all the gorgeousness here lately, but oh well.
> View attachment 4036679
> 
> That turquoise Chanel will be in my dreams I’m sure. . .


You are NEVER “boring” my friend!! I totally ADORE all of your bags, most especially your more vintage items


----------



## obscurity7

Shan9jtsy said:


> My birthday gift from DH! [emoji173] mini Cartier c de. I love the bright color and the craftsmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036723
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


And here I was just thinking how lovely a bright yellow bag would be for spring!  This is a real stunner!  Congrats on a DH with GREAT taste!  (he chose you, after all)


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Perfect, the white top contrasts beautifully and makes the other colours pop


thank you, Sweetie!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> You are NEVER “boring” my friend!! I totally ADORE all of your bags, most especially your more vintage items


Thank you for your kind words!  Hugs.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> SO fine, SO glam.....your posture & poses inspire me girl! And big love for your hairstyle, lips & jacket!!! Ahhhh



Oh my lovely Kendie, you sure know how to brighten up a gals Monday evening! Our very own Chanel compliment queen [emoji146]! 

But seriously thank you so much, you’re always so super stylish and feminine


----------



## luvlux64

Going out of town with my Chanel Deauville to celebrate 19th anniversary with hubby  ... have a great week guys!


----------



## Aoifs

Kendie26 said:


> GREAT pic, GREAT  bag & GREAT mod!! I still think THIS is THE very best, most gorgeous RED of any bag I’ve seen[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you Kendie, thats a great compliment coming from you! Gucci red really is the nicest red there is. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving my new Medium/Large ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Molly0

Roots Tote today (in the rain!)


----------



## houseof999

I have too many bags. I seriously saw this bag today and said to myself "Oh I forgot I had this!" But it made my day! Lol. It's a vintage spectator Court bag.  It snowed today. Switching to something new tomorrow for Spring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> I have too many bags. I seriously saw this bag today and said to myself "Oh I forgot I had this!" But it made my day! Lol. It's a vintage spectator Court bag.  It snowed today. Switching to something new tomorrow for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037628
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Love this with your boots!  Great look!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Its pouring out so it is the LV canvas - Favorite MM in DE


----------



## Esquared72

AW Donna in English Green


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Love this with your boots!  Great look!


Thank you! [emoji4]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037715
> View attachment 4037716
> View attachment 4037717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I really like this pale blue and the studs — such a pretty bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> I really like this pale blue and the studs — such a pretty bag.


Thank you, I've been wanting a pale blue bag for a while

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breadnbrie

Kendie26 said:


> You’ve been missed here bnb! Killing it w/ your mods as usual!! You were the one to “teach” me how to do our fun selfies this waySO glad you are thrilled w/ your new Celine Belt& Congrats on the chanel mini as well. What an amazing Dynamic Duo of new bags


Thank you Kendie! Been using my new babies nonstop! I also wanted to say your beige reissue I saw a few pages back is gorgeous! I have to say this bag is growing on me  I like how it can be worn  crossbody too. 


ksuromax said:


> welcome back!! well done on refining your collection and happy birthday!!


Thanks ksuromax! I’m really enjoying my smaller collection. I think 10 is the perfect number for me. 



Law said:


> View attachment 4036422
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday out with my reissue [emoji5]


You look super stylish and the reissue just fits right in! It’s a great bag that can look edgy and still feminine. 



Shan9jtsy said:


> My birthday gift from DH! [emoji173] mini Cartier c de. I love the bright color and the craftsmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036723
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous color and what a sweet husband you have!



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Loop


Love this color! Is it burgundy or more plum/dark purple?



houseof999 said:


> I have too many bags. I seriously saw this bag today and said to myself "Oh I forgot I had this!" But it made my day! Lol. It's a vintage spectator Court bag.  It snowed today. Switching to something new tomorrow for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037628
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Love your bag and whole look


----------



## Breadnbrie

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037715
> View attachment 4037716
> View attachment 4037717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh my gosh I love the little details. That’s a beautiful and versatile color too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I have too many bags. I seriously saw this bag today and said to myself "Oh I forgot I had this!" But it made my day! Lol. It's a vintage spectator Court bag.  It snowed today. Switching to something new tomorrow for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037628
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Love the whole look! And the bag's top handle reminds me of Pochette Metis.


----------



## Glttglam

Breadnbrie said:


> Oh my gosh I love the little details. That’s a beautiful and versatile color too.


Thank you so much 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look! And the bag's top handle reminds me of Pochette Metis.



Thank you! Funny you mention the PM. I think I recall a YouTube video comparing the two. [emoji848] Now I have to go find it. 

ETA: thank you @Breadnbrie [emoji4]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Ah found it!



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## tealocean

luvlux64 said:


> Going out of town with my Chanel Deauville to celebrate 19th anniversary with hubby  ... have a great week guys!
> View attachment 4037572


Happy Anniversary! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## tealocean

eehlers said:


> AW Donna in English Green
> View attachment 4037650


Wow that leather and the color made me swoon!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I have too many bags. I seriously saw this bag today and said to myself "Oh I forgot I had this!" But it made my day! Lol. It's a vintage spectator Court bag.  It snowed today. Switching to something new tomorrow for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037628
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Your bag is so cute, I think I would enjoy wearing this (with my flap issues) and I'd love it in red!


----------



## tealocean

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new Medium/Large ♥
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


Beautiful! I love the contrast of the bright color in with the black!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037715
> View attachment 4037716
> View attachment 4037717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Very pretty and fun!


----------



## ksuromax

Breadnbrie said:


> Thanks ksuromax! I’m really enjoying my smaller collection. I think 10 is the perfect number for me.
> 
> Love this color! Is it burgundy or more plum/dark purple?


good to have found your comfort zone, i'm still working on mine, too many bags, but so hard to let any go!  
it's wine colour, clean bordeaux


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Roots Tote today (in the rain!)
> View attachment 4037615


Does this leather feel as buttery as it looks?


----------



## Monique1004

Picking up books with my kids at Barnes & nobles. Still very much in love with my new coco handle.


----------



## houseof999

Monique1004 said:


> Picking up books with my kids at Barnes & nobles. Still very much in love with my new coco handle.
> View attachment 4037976


This color is soooo pretty! [emoji170]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly0

tealocean said:


> Does this leather feel as buttery as it looks?


Yes it is buttery leather. . . .and the smell is intoxicating on this one.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## Law

Breadnbrie said:


> You look super stylish and the reissue just fits right in! It’s a great bag that can look edgy and still feminine.



Thank you so much breadnbrie! It is so versatile, I love it


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Going out of town with my Chanel Deauville to celebrate 19th anniversary with hubby  ... have a great week guys!
> View attachment 4037572


 Woohoo girlie!! Happiest Anniversary to you & MR luvlux!! He’s a lucky fella!! Always love your entire look & I’m jealous of your tee!! I wanted that one bad!!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037715
> View attachment 4037716
> View attachment 4037717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Seriously gorgeous color & I love the style too....big Congrats on another MK beauty!! I recently saw a Bristol in light pink & was SUPER tempted (but only because I have 3 pink bags did I exhibit discipline!)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day


I’m sorry (& you know i have special fondness for Bal) but it’s TOTALLY your incredible hair that steals the show here


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> I’m sorry (& you know i have special fondness for Bal) but it’s TOTALLY your incredible hair that steals the show here


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## luvlux64

tealocean said:


> Happy Anniversary! Have a wonderful time!


Thank you 


Kendie26 said:


> Woohoo girlie!! Happiest Anniversary to you & MR luvlux!! He’s a lucky fella!! Always love your entire look & I’m jealous of your tee!! I wanted that one bad!!


Thanks, Kendie ... I am actually the lucky wife of a wonderful husband  ... and yes, that tee was originally my sis & then she changed her mind & sold it to me  ... love it but it’s white & the neckline & my make up ...  ...


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Very pretty and fun!


Thank you so much


----------



## cassisberry

Fendi By The Way


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Picking up books with my kids at Barnes & nobles. Still very much in love with my new coco handle.
> View attachment 4037976


I'm in loovvee with your bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji813]Seriously gorgeous color & I love the style too....big Congrats on another MK beauty!! I recently saw a Bristol in light pink & was SUPER tempted (but only because I have 3 pink bags did I exhibit discipline!)


Thank you so much Some of them are on sale right now but I'm not sure about that color.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo the Lion

Have a FAB day everyone ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Monique1004

houseof999 said:


> This color is soooo pretty! [emoji170]
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk





Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in loovvee with your bag!



Thanks guys~, I love this blue! My favorite colors are blue & purple. I’m carrying it every weekend since I got it.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta, large Veneta in mist nero nappa


----------



## luvlux64

At Hard Rock Cafe last night


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Yes it is buttery leather. . . .and the smell is intoxicating on this one.


Heavenly! You can tell just looking at it! I'll have to keep my eye out for this brand!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Second day out with my lovely. Super convenient to use with its longer shoulder strap. Love my Papi! [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop today


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Second day out with my lovely. Super convenient to use with its longer shoulder strap. Love my Papi! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038994
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


I love this cylindrical shape!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Out for dinner with Family.
> 
> Finally a warm sunny day, which calls for the new iridescent turquoise boy bag with the special lock from spring collection.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 4035816
> View attachment 4035817


The bag is gorgeous but your blouse is stunning!! Designer?


Shan9jtsy said:


> My birthday gift from DH! [emoji173] mini Cartier c de. I love the bright color and the craftsmanship is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036723
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1052 using Tapatalk


This is soooo pretty. And I’m so glad to see a Cartier bag on the thread. 


cassisberry said:


> Fendi By The Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038238


What a pretty color way on this bag!


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch with my Chloe Mini Pixie:


----------



## remainsilly

Pedal-power commuting. Again.


New day, new adventures.


----------



## Iamminda

Just got a milk tea for a much needed afternoon pick me up.  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## inkfade

My Coach Nomad crossbody in aubergine today!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Loop


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi monster tote. I think this bag is edgy.  And to the gym I shall go.Cuz I need all the edginess I  can get when I go to the gym cuz I'm definitely a softy.....at least for now, which is the plan.


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Loop


Now THERE’S a scarf!  
Gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Back to my Coach Legacy soft Drawstring. Super gloomy out today so I needed brights again. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Coach Legacy soft Drawstring. Super gloomy out today so I needed brights again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040641
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Stunner!


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Coach Legacy soft Drawstring. Super gloomy out today so I needed brights again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040641
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


great look!


----------



## houseof999

ksuromax said:


> great look!





Molly0 said:


> Stunner!


Thank you so much! Orange you glad I'm wearing another blue orange outfit? [emoji23][emoji16]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## leechiyong

LV Nano Pallas:


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Paraty - been years since I bought it but this bag still makes my heart go pitter pat.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much! Orange you glad I'm wearing another blue orange outfit? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Beautiful look! I laughed because I thought it was blue & red, a fiery red.


----------



## yazj42

My mini maestra


----------



## houseof999

yazj42 said:


> My mini maestra


What a gorgeous color! [emoji7]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoabean

Sam Edelman with a side of Gucci!


----------



## lenarmc

My new-to-me Alexander Wang Emile in the size small. Got it from TheRealReal. It was in pristine condition with not a speck of dirt on it which surprised me.


----------



## Aoifs

Posted almost this exact picture last summer [emoji3] pink gin and my Disco in my favourite getaway spot. My husband is treating me as we're celebrating our 9 year anniversary. It was sunny and warm yesterday - spring is finally here! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Love your silvery Cabat- and jewellery


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love your silvery Cabat- and jewellery


thank you!


----------



## Montaigne

My favorite run around bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> LV Nano Pallas:
> View attachment 4040989


Omg. Sooi cute! Can you show us another item next to it so we can get a sense of the size?


----------



## houseof999

Finally today is a nice sunny day that feels like Spring! Carrying my new Coach camera bag in vintage prairie floral. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> Finally today is a nice sunny day that feels like Spring! Carrying my new Coach camera bag in vintage prairie floral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041847
> View attachment 4041848
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Totally [emoji177] [emoji173]️[emoji177]Love your whole look! Such a sweet bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Small Valentino Glamlock


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> Totally [emoji177] [emoji173]️[emoji177]Love your whole look! Such a sweet bag!!


Thank you! [emoji4]  

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

Carrying my Arayla Harlow in pewter butter leather. She is so comfortable and the draping shows off the leather to perfection.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

southernbelle43 said:


> Carrying my Arayla Harlow in pewter butter leather. She is so comfortable and the draping shows off the leather to perfection.
> View attachment 4042318


That leather looks silky smooth  I also saw you've made some gorgeous Proenza Schouler finds, congratulations! My PS Pouch is my favourite small xbody bag.


----------



## Molly0

A little bit of KL mono today!
I know, I know. . .many consider the “mono” thing with an eye roll , (I must admit that I have too in the past) but I can’t help it . . . I’m finding it appealing lately and this little bag makes me 
smile !


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That leather looks silky smooth  I also saw you've made some gorgeous Proenza Schouler finds, congratulations! My PS Pouch is my favourite small xbody bag.


It is really luxurious.  And I did get incredibly lucky with my PS's.  Especially the one that I got for next to nothing on eBay because the drop latch was missing. PS agreed to repair it for $85 and I UPS'ed it today.  My best find ever!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

houseof999 said:


> Back to my Coach Legacy soft Drawstring. Super gloomy out today so I needed brights again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040641
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Twins on the coach legacy and you look so well put together. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

myluvofbags said:


> Twins on the coach legacy and you look so well put together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you! [emoji4]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Small Valentino Glamlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042153


Leather is just spectacular on this one


----------



## ksuromax

houseof999 said:


> Finally today is a nice sunny day that feels like Spring! Carrying my new Coach camera bag in vintage prairie floral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041847
> View attachment 4041848
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Indigo WOC on its first outing today. In different lights it looks dark blue / purple.  The leather just gleams with this metallic smooth sheen 

Ps. I bought two WOCs because I couldn't decide between the red and blue


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Michael kors tiny flap crossbody turned into a fanny pack with an Etsy strap (Mariasvalley in Barcelona https://etsy.me/2HdcFdg ) and one clip on my pant belt loop to keep it up.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4042691


----------



## LVtingting

obscurity7 said:


> It's slowly beginning to feel like spring around here!
> Chloe Faye Day
> View attachment 4017822



Love this bag, please do a review for us in the Chloe club!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria today


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Indigo WOC on its first outing today. In different lights it looks dark blue / purple.  The leather just gleams with this metallic smooth sheen
> 
> Ps. I bought two WOCs because I couldn't decide between the red and blue


Stunners!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Sunshine Pillow


----------



## Marmotte

Off to hairdresser with my new Boy Chevron


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow


 OooohLaLa i totally forgot you had this one!SO pretty (& thanks for the admiration on my V GLamlock)


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of KL mono today!
> I know, I know. . .many consider the “mono” thing with an eye roll , (I must admit that I have too in the past) but I can’t help it . . . I’m finding it appealing lately and this little bag makes me
> smile !
> View attachment 4042322


I love it!! Come on now girlfriend, it’s KARL!! What’s not to love?!


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> Off to hairdresser with my new Boy Chevron
> 
> View attachment 4042782


you’ve got a smokin’ Hot, mighty fine Boy on your hands....total drool fest!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Indigo WOC on its first outing today. In different lights it looks dark blue / purple.  The leather just gleams with this metallic smooth sheen
> 
> Ps. I bought two WOCs because I couldn't decide between the red and blue


These are beautiful! How did you manage to find them, I thought these were discontinued? Am I wrong?


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Indigo WOC on its first outing today. In different lights it looks dark blue / purple.  The leather just gleams with this metallic smooth sheen
> 
> Ps. I bought two WOCs because I couldn't decide between the red and blue


Just like gems!
Ruby, Sapphire, & Russian Amethyst.
What a collection!!!


----------



## Law

ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow



Wow, I love this gorgeous BV! You have the best BV collection, I’m always admiring your great taste, you’re making me want to join the BV gang!


----------



## Law

Chanel Coco loop kinda day


----------



## houseof999

Miss_Dawn said:


> [emoji813] Mulberry Indigo WOC on its first outing today. In different lights it looks dark blue / purple. [emoji813] The leather just gleams with this metallic smooth sheen
> 
> Ps. I bought two WOCs because I couldn't decide between the red and blue


These colors are so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji7] 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivejka

Very good for an everyday bag. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 2cello

Iamminda said:


> Just got a milk tea for a much needed afternoon pick me up.  Happy Wednesday!



Which bag is this?  Love the mid brown trim.


----------



## jade

I am way too obsessed with these foldover clutches from Coach. I got a 4th before my recent trip to Asia.  This one is the foldover chain clutch and it is a little bigger than the rest.  

It is basically a WOC with some extra pockets.  It accommodates keys, passport, lotion, lipstick, and a few more items.  Sunglasses potentially too. And your phone can fit in the bag slip pocket.  I used a leather strap for travel and now back to the chain. 




The rest in my family: Black/silver snake, black/cream snake and a quilted with mini studs. 

Tempted by the grey one too.


----------



## ksuromax

Law said:


> Wow, I love this gorgeous BV! You have the best BV collection, I’m always admiring your great taste, you’re making me want to join the BV gang!


thank you dearly for you kind words!


----------



## Iamminda

Law said:


> View attachment 4043000
> 
> 
> Chanel Coco loop kinda day



I really like your top (I like black/white striped tops and yours is just so feminine/flirty with those cute sleeves).  Of course love your gorgeous CC (is it a Jumbo or Maxi size?).  And you picked a beautiful ladies room for a picture-worthy bathroom shot for the new thread, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

2cello said:


> Which bag is this?  Love the mid brown trim.



Thanks.  It is the LV Diane (discontinued in 2016).  I love how the nomade leather trim really changes the look of the damier ebene print (which usually has the dark brown trim)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  It is the LV Diane (discontinued in 2016).  I love how the nomade leather trim really changes the look of the damier ebene print (which usually has the dark brown trim)


I love the colour combination on this one too, dear Iamminda 
How is your great bag review / purge going?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the colour combination on this one too, dear Iamminda
> How is your great bag review / purge going?



Thanks Miss Dawn .  Not much progress on my bag purge (lol, big surprise) — hard to let go, hard to resist, just mentally exhausting to think about it all, etc.   Anyways, you probably did a better job with your recent purge/reorganization.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> Stunners!!!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> These are beautiful! How did you manage to find them, I thought these were discontinued? Am I wrong?





Molly0 said:


> Just like gems!
> Ruby, Sapphire, & Russian Amethyst.
> What a collection!!!





houseof999 said:


> These colors are so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji171][emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji7]



Thank you everyone!!

@ccbaggirl89 I think they may be discontinued; they were on sale 

I'm loving the indigo WOC. After learning how to pack it properly, it fits my (stuffed) Rosalie wallet, anti bac, earphones, iPhone, and a lipstick. That's all I need for a weekend day. 

@Molly0 I love the gems analogy, because that's how I feel about them too  The dark blue and purple is the same WOC, you know - it looks different in different lights. Such a chameleon!!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> @ccbaggirl89 I think they may be discontinued; they were on sale
> 
> I'm loving the indigo WOC. After learning how to pack it properly, it fits my (stuffed) Rosalie wallet, anti bac, earphones, iPhone, and a lipstick. That's all I need for a weekend day.
> 
> @Molly0 I love the gems analogy, because that's how I feel about them too  The dark blue and purple is the same WOC, you know - it looks different in different lights. Such a chameleon!!


i can't wait to get my chameleon delivered!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  Fab look!!!  Gorgeous dress!


Gorgeous. I love all your butterflies.


----------



## Law

Iamminda said:


> I really like your top (I like black/white striped tops and yours is just so feminine/flirty with those cute sleeves).  Of course love your gorgeous CC (is it a Jumbo or Maxi size?).  And you picked a beautiful ladies room for a picture-worthy bathroom shot for the new thread, lol.



Thank you so much @lamminda ! It was a lovely sunny day today and finally got to wear some nice clothes! 

I believe it’s closest to a jumbo size but it’s a seasonally piece so not exactly sure. It is the large size of this style though


----------



## Vanana

Raspberry kind of day


----------



## tealocean

Vanana said:


> Raspberry kind of day
> View attachment 4043575


Such a beautiful happy color!


----------



## tealocean

Aoifs said:


> Posted almost this exact picture last summer [emoji3] pink gin and my Disco in my favourite getaway spot. My husband is treating me as we're celebrating our 9 year anniversary. It was sunny and warm yesterday - spring is finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4041672
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Raspberry kind of day
> View attachment 4043575


 UNBELIEVABLE EXQUISITE!! Like you dearest


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my beloved WOCs last night (pic taken in ladies room for our fun new chanel ladies room modshot thread)


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> View attachment 4043000
> 
> 
> Chanel Coco loop kinda day


Snap girl, you & Coco loop are OH SO FINE!!!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s going to be a beautiful Sunday Spring weather! At 14 degC (57F), I’m afraid to wear sandals yet  ... Excited to wear my Chanel messenger bag  ... have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## faithbw

I'm trying not to carry big bags so often (and hopefully help my back in the process). I've been carrying this baby since Friday night and so far I actually like. I thought I would miss carrying my usual medium to large shoulder bag but I'm not. I'm not sure if I'll carry her to work tomorrow. I always carry so much stuff to work. But carrying this purse on my errands this weekend has been great!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoabean

faithbw said:


> I'm trying not to carry big bags so often (and hopefully help my back in the process). I've been carrying this baby since Friday night and so far I actually like. I thought I would miss carrying my usual medium to large shoulder bag but I'm not. I'm not sure if I'll carry her to work tomorrow. I always carry so much stuff to work. But carrying this purse on my errands this weekend has been great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044300
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Good for you being able to downsize!! I am trying to do the same. I failed miserably! 

My new Coach Charlie is my sidekick today. It is very lightweight
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Aoifs

Cocoabean said:


> Good for you being able to downsize!! I am trying to do the same. I failed miserably!
> 
> My new Coach Charlie is my sidekick today. It is very lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044322
> View attachment 4044323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

faithbw said:


> I'm trying not to carry big bags so often (and hopefully help my back in the process). I've been carrying this baby since Friday night and so far I actually like. I thought I would miss carrying my usual medium to large shoulder bag but I'm not. I'm not sure if I'll carry her to work tomorrow. I always carry so much stuff to work. But carrying this purse on my errands this weekend has been great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044300
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi Fbw!
Cute bag! I hope you can make downsizing  (I can't say that word without thinking about Matt Damon's movie, "Downsizing ". I saw it in December. ) work.  I know it's not easy but it's worth it. I went from a medium tote, to this small CBB.  I've been carrying it every day since March 7th or 8th. It was a struggle at first and I'm still changing out the contents to make it work better. But I had an hour to kill this morning and I've been walking around Powell Street and I'm very happy I'm carrying a smaller bag! Not a great picture but I had to take it quickly. 
Good luck!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Fbw!
> Cute bag! I hope you can make downsizing  (I can't say that word without thinking about Matt Damon's movie, "Downsizing ". I saw it in December. ) work.  I know it's not easy but it's worth it. I went from a medium tote, to this small CBB.  I've been carrying it every day since March 7th or 8th. It was a struggle at first and I'm still changing out the contents to make it work better. But I had an hour to kill this morning and I've been walking around Powell Street and I'm very happy I'm carrying a smaller bag! Not a great picture but I had to take it quickly.
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044337



What a beautiful day in downtown.  I love this little red beauty.  You are brave to put her down like that — I would be worried that it falls and gets scratched — or someone snatch it (they work fast, lol).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful day in downtown.  I love this little red beauty.  You are brave to put her down like that — I would be worried that it falls and gets scratched — or someone snatch it (they work fast, lol).


Thanks I! Yes, it's a beautiful morning downtown.  Yeah,  that's why I said I had to take the picture quickly,  I was trying to hurry while no one was close by. I didn't want a picture of someone running off with my bag!


----------



## faithbw

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Fbw!
> Cute bag! I hope you can make downsizing  (I can't say that word without thinking about Matt Damon's movie, "Downsizing ". I saw it in December. [emoji38]) work.  I know it's not easy but it's worth it. I went from a medium tote, to this small CBB.  I've been carrying it every day since March 7th or 8th. It was a struggle at first and I'm still changing out the contents to make it work better. But I had an hour to kill this morning and I've been walking around Powell Street and I'm very happy I'm carrying a smaller bag! Not a great picture but I had to take it quickly.
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044337


I love your bag, especially the color!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## faithbw

Cocoabean said:


> Good for you being able to downsize!! I am trying to do the same. I failed miserably!
> 
> My new Coach Charlie is my sidekick today. It is very lightweight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044322
> View attachment 4044323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your purse looks so roomy! I love it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

faithbw said:


> I love your bag, especially the color!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Fbw!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> It’s going to be a beautiful Sunday Spring weather! At 14 degC (57F), I’m afraid to wear sandals yet  ... Excited to wear my Chanel messenger bag  ... have a great Sunday guys!
> View attachment 4044252


Love this bag and this is such a beautiful outfit


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> The bag is gorgeous but your blouse is stunning!! Designer?
> This is soooo pretty. And I’m so glad to see a Cartier bag on the thread.
> What a pretty color way on this bag!


Hi sparkle it’s not designer I bought it from a random boutique while traveling it was not expensive but I liked the style for layering


----------



## kiss_p

Got DH to hold my bag in the sunlight to show the detail. [emoji4] 

Bottega Veneta large veneta plisse in frambois



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

kiss_p said:


> Got DH to hold my bag in the sunlight to show the detail. [emoji4]
> 
> Bottega Veneta large veneta plisse in frambois
> View attachment 4044606
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



What a pretty color.  I also like how this one is a little different with the fluttery/flickering (cant think of the right word) detail


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Love this bag and this is such a beautiful outfit


Thanks Vanana  ... I’m being so careful not to use the bag with dark clothing  ... love the feel of the chains... love the casual vibe of Ms Coco by my side


----------



## kiss_p

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color.  I also like how this one is a little different with the fluttery/flickering (cant think of the right word) detail


Thank you!


----------



## vixnkitten

This one...
Golden Hepburn from Arayla....just  this brand!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV PM was my companion for the day 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## remainsilly

Never encourage the highly-caffeinated to color at bistro tables.


Timbuk2 classic messenger(small)


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my beloved WOCs last night (pic taken in ladies room for our fun new chanel ladies room modshot thread)


Just beautiful Kendie! 
You may need to do another bag family picture, I can’t keep up with all your stunning pieces, and the colours are just wow,


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Small Valentino Glamlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042153


Ooohhhh kendie, I haven’t seen this beauty before! It’s beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> LV PM was my companion for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044815
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love the way you tied the bandeau and its the perfect summery look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

remainsilly said:


> Never encourage the highly-caffeinated to color at bistro tables.
> View attachment 4044835
> 
> Timbuk2 classic messenger(small)


Nice!  You sure it was the caffeine?


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Just beautiful Kendie!
> You may need to do another bag family picture, I can’t keep up with all your stunning pieces, and the colours are just wow,





March786 said:


> Ooohhhh kendie, I haven’t seen this beauty before! It’s beautiful


Thank you, as always sweet March! I actually thought about doing a family pic recently but think I’ll wait til i finalize a few more decisionswith some downsizing! That black V Glamlock is my “substitute” for the cc mini square that I’m dying to get but just don’t “need”...so I’m giving some extra attention now to the GLamlock


----------



## Bendelgirl4life

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Henri Bendel


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this cylindrical shape!


Thanks dear! I love how it can hold a lot even if it's short in height [emoji4] 

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## remainsilly

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!  You sure it was the caffeine?


Thanks.
Either caffeine or joie de vivre.
(I don't drink alcohol or shoot/snort/smoke goofy stuff.)


----------



## Cocoabean

Bendelgirl4life said:


> Henri Bendel



Ooooh, that strap! Love it. Is it from Henri Bendel also?


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Faye_Valentine

Medium Ferragamo Sofia


----------



## Molly0

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia


A vision!  Love Love!


----------



## Taupe

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia



A beauty! Still on my wishlist, especially grained [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the way you tied the bandeau and its the perfect summery look!


Thank you sunshine mama! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia [emoji813]


Love the color and so ladylike 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

My Proenza Schouler PS1 medium.


----------



## ksuromax

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia


oh, what a colour!!  
gorgeous!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach crossbody
lunch companion today. [emoji3] [emoji294]️ [emoji287]


----------



## daisychainz

A PS bag in orange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia


So beautiful! I love Ferragamo bags, especially this Sofia model, and ESPECIALLY this color!


----------



## Faye_Valentine

Sunshine mama said:


> So beautiful! I love Ferragamo bags, especially this Sofia model, and ESPECIALLY this color!


I love Ferragamo bags, too!  They are so well made and luxurious.  Definitely an underrated brand.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday


Hi I!
This picture makes me very happy! She's a beauty!

Happy Monday to you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Faye_Valentine said:


> I love Ferragamo bags, too!  They are so well made and luxurious.  Definitely an underrated brand.


I usually use my ferragamo bags when i think i might get the evil eye if i use more recognizable luxury bags.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi I!
> This picture makes me very happy! She's a beauty!
> 
> Happy Monday to you too!



Thanks RN.  Hope it was ok I posted another red bag so soon after my Valentine’s Day red bag (you don’t mind do you?  Lol).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN.  Hope it was ok I posted another red bag so soon after my Valentine’s Day red bag (you don’t mind do you?  Lol).


Mind? I insist!   Red Bags Any Day, All Day!


----------



## Shelbyrana

Been loving my RM MAC


----------



## Molly0

Oldie  Michael Kors


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## MMcQueen

Louis Vuitton Epi Petit Noe, Cyan colour


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Dang! You make everything look so good! And love the bracelet.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Dang! You make everything look so good! And love the bracelet.


thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

no name thrift store quilted crossbody but in quite nice leather


----------



## Sunshine mama

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4046421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no name thrift store quilted crossbody but in quite nice leather


Is that an outside pocket i see in the picture? Regardless,  it's a great find!


----------



## houseof999

Rainy day so carrying my coated canvas Yankee floral crossbody clutch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that an outside pocket i see in the picture? Regardless,  it's a great find!



Yes and perfect for my iPhone x
Thanks! 
Definitely worth the €15


----------



## Molly0

Vintage and tiny and red today


----------



## LadyBond

I’m so afraid of light-colored purses because I love wearing jeans. So I’m dipping my toes with this little one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Vintage and tiny and red today
> View attachment 4046573


Vintage and tiny and red and *Beautiful!*


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Vintage and tiny and red and *Beautiful!*


Thank you and “Rose”(I call her “Rose”) thanks you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thank you and “Rose”(I call her “Rose”) thanks you too!


You and Rose are welcome!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> You and Rose are welcome!


wink wink


----------



## wrecking_silver

My large red patent MK Selma. Love it for work. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## RuedeNesle

wrecking_silver said:


> View attachment 4046667
> 
> 
> My large red patent MK Selma. Love it for work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 It's like the Red Bag Fairy granted my wish!  I love looking at all these red bags. Selma has been on my short list for a long time! She's a beauty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my Pochette Metis ♥


----------



## Kendie26

Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4045192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Ferragamo Sofia


Bestill my heart...total Lovefest for this gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Either caffeine or joie de vivre.
> (I don't drink alcohol or shoot/snort/smoke goofy stuff.)


Can’t pass up the chance to send my 1st tPF friend a big hello You exude Joie de vivre in all your posts& make us all smile


----------



## Kendie26

My Boy has been neglected so out he went


----------



## myluvofbags

wrecking_silver said:


> View attachment 4046667
> 
> 
> My large red patent MK Selma. Love it for work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That looks like a true red, beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## leechiyong

SDJ today:


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy has been neglected so out he went



This is the most gorgeous Boy I have ever seen (besides Adam ).


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> My Boy has been neglected so out he went


Oh my and what a stunning boy he is 
Loving your outfit kendie


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday


My favorite color!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> This is the most gorgeous Boy I have ever seen (besides Adam ).


I see exactly what you did there


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> My favorite color!!!



Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I see exactly what you did there


Lol,  nothing gets past you .   I don’t think it’s fair for Kendie to be interested in A since she already has a gorgeous Boy, right?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Lol,  nothing gets past you .   I don’t think it’s fair for Kendie to be interested in A since she already has a gorgeous Boy, right?


And you were being soo discreet  I agree, that would maybe be a bit greedy of Kendie to claim both these Boys  Sharing is caring!


----------



## pianolize

Hi All!
Again I'm somehow behind on this thread AND I've been carrying my MJ blush Cecilia for two weeks now! But I've added this really fun, iridescent gunmetal tote as a lunch tote!


----------



## tolliv

My Goyard St. Louis Tote


----------



## yazj42

My work bag, my senreve maestra in blush.


----------



## Glttglam

Switching into my Mercer Gallery tote for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Ladan Mrss

This was taken yesterday over lunch break but I have been carrying my #Candide bag for the past 20 days. 
It's absolutely amazing and I am surprisingly head over heals for such a gigantic bag; so not me!
I have been an offline follower, but would like to be more active now that I am quite content with my small collection. 
You might see some repetitive stuff, would that be alright? hope so.


----------



## Aoifs

kiss_p said:


> Got DH to hold my bag in the sunlight to show the detail. [emoji4]
> 
> Bottega Veneta large veneta plisse in frambois
> View attachment 4044606
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Husbands that understand... They're the best! Lovely colour. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is the most gorgeous Boy I have ever seen (besides Adam ).





March786 said:


> Oh my and what a stunning boy he is
> Loving your outfit kendie





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I see exactly what you did there





Iamminda said:


> Lol,  nothing gets past you .   I don’t think it’s fair for Kendie to be interested in A since she already has a gorgeous Boy, right?





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And you were being soo discreet  I agree, that would maybe be a bit greedy of Kendie to claim both these Boys  Sharing is caring!


Kindest Thanks to you 3 Darlings, BUT now I must “reprimand” my sister friend @Iamminda for a moment!! ANd yes, good pickup @SomethingGoodCanWork ...you are a clever one!  And for anyone else reading this & not understanding....dearest iamminda & I have a celebrity crush on Maroon 5s Adam Levine...>BUT I have remained TOTALLY LOYAL to him w/ ALL of his “looks” whereas iamminda “dumped him” when he bleached his hair blond just to change things up a bit. Hey, he’s a rockstar so what the heck right. I SWEAR, i thought of you last night watching him sing “Wait” on the big V last night & oh, his hair is his natural brunette again so I guess iamminda digs him again


----------



## obscurity7

It was supposed to be sunny and warm today. Instead it's raining and mid-50s. The Green Beast (aka lime green BV baseball hobo) will have to wait yet another day. 

At least the skull is made of flowers. And the lining of the jacket, too.


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

Vintage LV Alma MM.


----------



## faithbw

Rehabbed vintage Coach Willis is my companion today.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## faithbw

faithbw said:


> Rehabbed vintage Coach Willis is my companion today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Forgot to post pic!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookiefiend

Loewe Puzzle 
I love this purse - it’s so versatile!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle
> I love this purse - it’s so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047764


Whenever I see a gorgeous Puzzle like this my bag greed goes in to overdrive  Beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Whenever I see a gorgeous Puzzle like this my bag greed goes in to overdrive  Beautiful!


hahaha - some times I think I should get another… what if something happens to this one?
I know this isn't a favorite purse or even popular - a lot of people don't like it, but I really do. 
I love the asymmetrical look of it, it fits everything I need, I can carry it multiple ways, the leather is absolutely marvelous, the logo is discrete and most importantly to me - I never see another one where I live. Perfect!


----------



## faithbw

Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle
> I love this purse - it’s so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047764


Your bag is gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookiefiend

faithbw said:


> Forgot to post pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


oh gosh - such a great bag - I miss mine! 



faithbw said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle
> I love this purse - it’s so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047764


what's in that box???


----------



## Iamminda

I most definitely “dig” him — love this pic.   



Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks to you 3 Darlings, BUT now I must “reprimand” my sister friend @Iamminda for a moment!! ANd yes, good pickup @SomethingGoodCanWork ...you are a clever one!  And for anyone else reading this & not understanding....dearest iamminda & I have a celebrity crush on Maroon 5s Adam Levine...>BUT I have remained TOTALLY LOYAL to him w/ ALL of his “looks” whereas iamminda “dumped him” when he bleached his hair blond just to change things up a bit. Hey, he’s a rockstar so what the heck right. I SWEAR, i thought of you last night watching him sing “Wait” on the big V last night & oh, his hair is his natural brunette again so I guess iamminda digs him again


----------



## Cookiefiend

ksuromax said:


> what's in that box???


I posted it on the SOTD thread - Robe du Soir!


----------



## ksuromax

Cookiefiend said:


> I posted it on the SOTD thread - Robe du Soir!


oh, will check it up now!!!


----------



## luvlux64

“On Wednesdays we wear pink!” - meangirls quote  ... Happy Hump Day guys  .. wearing my Hermes Evelyne mini


----------



## faithbw

Cookiefiend said:


> oh gosh - such a great bag - I miss mine!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> “On Wednesdays we wear pink!” - meangirls quote  ... Happy Hump Day guys  .. wearing my Hermes Evelyne mini
> View attachment 4047870


Super Stylin’ as usual my friend! Love the Evie on you


----------



## Scully Piper

I've been carrying this baby for 4 days. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

faithbw said:


> Forgot to post pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047761
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Love seeing the beautiful Coach classics[emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

obscurity7 said:


> It was supposed to be sunny and warm today. Instead it's raining and mid-50s. The Green Beast (aka lime green BV baseball hobo) will have to wait yet another day.
> 
> At least the skull is made of flowers. And the lining of the jacket, too.
> 
> View attachment 4047496


Awesome look!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

leechiyong said:


> SDJ today:
> View attachment 4046759


That color is to die for! And I love the pez charm [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Super Stylin’ as usual my friend! Love the Evie on you


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Scully Piper said:


> I've been carrying this baby for 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047892
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beautiful bag.  And your drink too!!!  (The sweet-toothed piggy in me wants to know if it is like a mango smoothie like drink with tapioca pearls/boba, lol).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle
> I love this purse - it’s so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047764


I love my small Loewe Puzzle so much I bought a 2nd one!! They are terrific bags and did you know that the brand (Loewe) is owned under the parent company of LV?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi Minerva in taupe nubuck. I never thought I would like a "suede" bag but it is like velvet and I snuggle this bag so much when I carry her.


----------



## Scully Piper

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag.  And your drink too!!!  (The sweet-toothed piggy in me wants to know if it is like a mango smoothie like drink with tapioca pearls/boba, lol).


Thank you [emoji4] and you are 100% correct about the drink! Every time I see a boba place, I always order mango and this one is the best!!! It even has chunks of fresh mangoes.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> Again I'm somehow behind on this thread AND I've been carrying my MJ blush Cecilia for two weeks now! But I've added this really fun, iridescent gunmetal tote as a lunch tote!
> View attachment 4047153


Such a cool bag! And it takes me back to geometry class and I feel like i have to solve a math problem!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


----------



## elenkat27

Rainy day here in Boston so I turned to my Le Pliage. This baby gets through all weather! 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elenkat27

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.



Gorgeous color! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## obscurity7

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


I tend not to like the popular bags either, so I hear you!  It's a lovely bag in a fab color, so you go on enjoying it!


----------



## aundria17

Kara backpack 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## aundria17

aundria17 said:


> Kara backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048858
> 
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8


Outside picture 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## Vivejka

This sunshine today [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pianolize

Scully Piper said:


> Thank you [emoji4] and you are 100% correct about the drink! Every time I see a boba place, I always order mango and this one is the best!!! It even has chunks of fresh mangoes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


That is MY FAVORITE!!! But rarely do they have fresh where I am!  



Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool bag! And it takes me back to geometry class and I feel like i have to solve a math problem!


Haha, thx- I KNOW!!! Hard to not stare at!



Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


I love this!!! And the the pouf!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elenkat27 said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you! I love red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

obscurity7 said:


> I tend not to like the popular bags either, so I hear you!  It's a lovely bag in a fab color, so you go on enjoying it!


 Thank you. I can safely say that I have not seen a single soul carry this bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


Love pink! Lovely bag


----------



## christinemliu

obscurity7 said:


> It was supposed to be sunny and warm today. Instead it's raining and mid-50s. The Green Beast (aka lime green BV baseball hobo) will have to wait yet another day.
> 
> At least the skull is made of flowers. And the lining of the jacket, too.
> 
> View attachment 4047496


I love this Longchamp blue! Do you know the name? 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## christinemliu

Another Bostonian here, using a bag that can get wet since it still sprinkled this morning... I love my Longchamp but do also love the exterior zippered pocket my Lipault has: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love pink! Lovely bag


Thank you!  Yeah. I love pink too. But this bag is actually red and came out slightly pink red.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  Yeah. I love pink too. But this bag is actually red and came out slightly pink red.


  Oh well, I love both pink and red so it's gorgeous either way!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote


I *think* one of my co-workers was carrying a BV today and I was thinking "Hey, those are the bags ksuromax likes, but I haven't seen her with this one." I'm obvs. on TPF way too much


----------



## elenkat27

christinemliu said:


> Another Bostonian here, using a bag that can get wet since it still sprinkled this morning... I love my Longchamp but do also love the exterior zippered pocket my Lipault has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049075
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Yay Bostonians! Love the mauve pink color of the bag! Very unique!


----------



## pianolize

I'm on a pink kick too!!
But does anyone know where I can get these screws on my Moschino, which FELL OFF TODAY???!! 


I called them today; they said to send a pic, but I haven't heard back yet, and it's really not looking promising.  It's the screw which holds the handle in place...


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> I'm on a pink kick too!!
> But does anyone know where I can get these screws on my Moschino, which FELL OFF TODAY???!!
> View attachment 4049536
> 
> I called them today; they said to send a pic, but I haven't heard back yet, and it's really not looking promising.  It's the screw which holds the handle in place...


So sorry that happened. A good shoe cobbler should be able to help.


----------



## christinemliu

elenkat27 said:


> Yay Bostonians! Love the mauve pink color of the bag! Very unique!


Thank you so much!!! Glad it feels more like spring these days... 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> So sorry that happened. A good shoe cobbler should be able to help.


Thanks- do you think they'd have that type of hardware???


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I *think* one of my co-workers was carrying a BV today and I was thinking "Hey, those are the bags ksuromax likes, but I haven't seen her with this one." I'm obvs. on TPF way too much


i am happy to associated with BV


----------



## Sparkletastic

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my Pochette Metis ♥


Forget “like”. I need an ADORE button for this beauty!!


leechiyong said:


> SDJ today:
> View attachment 4046759


I really don’t like purse charms but my lord this is perfect for this bag!  Love the whole look!!!!


pianolize said:


> Hi All!
> Again I'm somehow behind on this thread AND I've been carrying my MJ blush Cecilia for two weeks now! But I've added this really fun, iridescent gunmetal tote as a lunch tote!
> View attachment 4047153


@pianolize - you are leading the charge on getting us all to love iridescents! Now I’m hungry to add something!


yazj42 said:


> My work bag, my senreve maestra in blush.


I am so loving these bags. How practical is this as a work bag? The handle at the back (v center) would seem to be a little awkward??


Cookiefiend said:


> Loewe Puzzle
> I love this purse - it’s so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047764


Yummy!  I just wanna play with this beautiful bag!!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Whenever I see a gorgeous Puzzle like this my bag greed goes in to overdrive  Beautiful!


Me toooooooo!!!!!


Scully Piper said:


> I've been carrying this baby for 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047892
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Niiiiiiice!!!!!! That Gucci leather is sumptuous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi aura in my lap


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> Thanks- do you think they'd have that type of hardware???


Are you talking about matching the remaining  one in the picture on the handle? A good cobbler could most likely closely match it. Sometimes they have spare parts that are exactly the same from another bag if one is lucky. I've also heard great things about Leather Surgeons. You can send pictures to see if they can help.  Not sure if there is initial consult fee or not though.   Maybe someone here who has used their service can chime in. Here is their website.  http://www.leathersurgeons.com/#home-op
Hope you can get it fixed!


----------



## Marmotte

At the dentist [emoji51]
With my Buti bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> SDJ today:
> View attachment 4046759


 The charm idea is so fun and whimsical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4049685
> 
> 
> At the dentist [emoji51]
> With my Buti bag


Omg! I love this color!!!


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Are you talking about matching the remaining  one in the picture on the handle? A good cobbler could most likely closely match it. Sometimes they have spare parts that are exactly the same from another bag if one is lucky. I've also heard great things about Leather Surgeons. You can send pictures to see if they can help.  Not sure if there is initial consult fee or not though.   Maybe someone here who has used their service can chime in. Here is their website.  http://www.leathersurgeons.com/#home-op
> Hope you can get it fixed!


TY!!! (I just passed there earlier this week and thought, OH! so THAT'S where it is!!!)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

LOVING all the pink in this thread lately, ladies! 

These are pretty much my mannerisms now, having waited for a pink bag of my own since January 


Customs promised it would arrive this week but it's Friday and it's not here...


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


Your Fendi is SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049600


Woman!! You’ve been missed latelyThis is 1 hot,sexy,classy Gucci!!


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4049685
> 
> 
> At the dentist [emoji51]
> With my Buti bag


I am completely mesmerized  by this absolutely TDF exquisite bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

So funny reading all the pink bag comments...here was mine yesterday. 1 of my very favorite colors (pinky taupe/beige nude) Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> LOVING all the pink in this thread lately, ladies!
> 
> These are pretty much my mannerisms now, having waited for a pink bag of my own since January
> View attachment 4049719
> 
> Customs promised it would arrive this week but it's Friday and it's not here...


I love Mr. Bean! This post made me lololots!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> SDJ today:
> View attachment 4046759


Is this an actual Pez dispenser turned into a charm? If so how did you do that???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Your Fendi is SPECTACULAR!!!


Awww! That means a lot cuz i have never seen anyone carry this, so sometimes i wonder if I'm the only one in the universe who likes this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this an actual Pez dispenser turned into a charm? If so how did you do that???


It’s a mini Pez dispenser I got awhile back.  It’s non-functional, but so cute.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049600


This is such a gorgeous purse


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just impulse bought a Michael Kors purse at the department store. Besides a tiny crossbody WOC, this is my only MK bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> So funny reading all the pink bag comments...here was mine yesterday. 1 of my very favorite colors (pinky taupe/beige nude) Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around.


Looking fabulous, sweetie! There's just a certain flair to your mod pics


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just impulse bought a Michael Kors purse at the department store. Besides a tiny crossbody WOC, this is my only MK bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049992


Congratulations on your impulse find and you look very pretty in that outfit


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations on your impulse find and you look very pretty in that outfit



Oh thank you!


----------



## daisychainz

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4049685
> 
> 
> At the dentist [emoji51]
> With my Buti bag


What a pretty pink color! I thought it was an Hermes for sure, I have never heard of Buti.


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.



I was looking at this  bag a couple of days ago.  . It's really pretty!



Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049600



Gorgeousness!!!  As you said, the craftmanship, I  would like to touch this bag lol



Kendie26 said:


> So funny reading all the pink bag comments...here was mine yesterday. 1 of my very favorite colors (pinky taupe/beige nude) Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around.



Love seeing this bag on you! Pretty color as well.


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> So funny reading all the pink bag comments...here was mine yesterday. 1 of my very favorite colors (pinky taupe/beige nude) Balenciaga Mini Papier A4 Zip Around.


[emoji7] I love this bag! Is it the same bag that looks different in different lighting?!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## roundandround

Bal Coquelicot out and about on a cold and windy day.


----------



## Glttglam

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just impulse bought a Michael Kors purse at the department store. Besides a tiny crossbody WOC, this is my only MK bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049992


I have really started to like this bag. Especially ever since I saw it this season a few times on the Real housewives of New York City

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just impulse bought a Michael Kors purse at the department store. Besides a tiny crossbody WOC, this is my only MK bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049992


I think the housewife may have it in the silver hardware but same color

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049600


Wow[emoji7] I love this bag! She's always been on my holy grail list. She is beautiful! That color with the hardware is just to die for.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Glttglam said:


> I have really started to like this bag. Especially ever since I saw it this season a few times on the Real housewives of New York City
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I've only seen it on the shelf at the department store. And then it went on sale. I just got a wild hair and bought my first MK purse.


----------



## Yuki85

Going out with friends.


----------



## leechiyong

Still stuck on my SDJ Toy:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Gucci Top Handle Stirrup at the doctor’s office earlier today. The leather and craftmanship on this is divine!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049600


She's beautiful! Wishing you good health!


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> LOVING all the pink in this thread lately, ladies!
> 
> These are pretty much my mannerisms now, having waited for a pink bag of my own since January
> View attachment 4049719
> 
> Customs promised it would arrive this week but it's Friday and it's not here...


Can’t wait to see what you got!!!!


Kendie26 said:


> Woman!! You’ve been missed latelyThis is 1 hot,sexy,classy Gucci!!


Thanks, Kendie!  I’ve been so busy I just forgot to take bag photos. LOL! But I love seeing everyone else’s beauties. 


Cookiefiend said:


> This is such a gorgeous purse


Thank you!


roundandround said:


> Gorgeousness!!!  As you said, the craftmanship, I  would like to touch this bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing this bag on you! Pretty color as well.


Thanks!!!


Scully Piper said:


> Wow[emoji7] I love this bag! She's always been on my holy grail list. She is beautiful! That color with the hardware is just to die for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I adore this bag. If you see one resale you should pounce. 


RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! Wishing you good health!


Thank you!  Happily it was just a check up!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Bal Coquelicot out and about on a cold and windy day.
> View attachment 4050067


Red Bal!  Amazing how it just brightens up the whole place


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yuki85 said:


> Going out with friends.
> 
> View attachment 4050106


Oh Gods of bags, this is glorious...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

leechiyong said:


> Still stuck on my SDJ Toy:
> View attachment 4050135


Yay, more pink! It's like a vitamin infusion for the eyes


----------



## Kendie26

Rain rain go away (thus the rain hat)My MZ Wallace Crosby crossbody bag has been utterly indispensable to me this winter/spring season w/ all the bad/wet weather....such an easy grab&go bag. Highly recommend!


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking fabulous, sweetie! There's just a certain flair to your mod pics





houseof999 said:


> [emoji7] I love this bag! Is it the same bag that looks different in different lighting?!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


There you go again @SomethingGoodCanWork , being overly generous Kindest thanks darlin’!!And I’m saying the “Sorbet Prayer” for you!
@houseof999  yes, that is the same Balenciaga mini Papier bag...just took 2 pics showing color changes.


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Bal Coquelicot out and about on a cold and windy day.
> View attachment 4050067


 what a SUPER COOL  pic.....totally DIG IT dear r&r!! Red Bal Love to you girlfriend!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Just Campagne Confort1 


Coco says she done with the office [emoji38]


‘It’s time to Go!’


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Clarkson Hobo in Washed Red


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> Just Campagne Confort1
> View attachment 4050165
> 
> Coco says she done with the office [emoji38]
> View attachment 4050166
> 
> ‘It’s time to Go!’


Aaaaaaw  but not fair to lovely leather bag  She's a lucky dog to come with you to work and be with you all day.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Rain rain go away (thus the rain hat)My MZ Wallace Crosby crossbody bag has been utterly indispensable to me this winter/spring season w/ all the bad/wet weather....such an easy grab&go bag. Highly recommend!


This is so cute. I need a bag for this use. I’m glad you found such a good looking one. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Just Campagne Confort1
> View attachment 4050165
> 
> Coco says she done with the office [emoji38]
> View attachment 4050166
> 
> ‘It’s time to Go!’


Every time you post this I think - what a great classic bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> View attachment 4049685
> 
> 
> At the dentist [emoji51]
> With my Buti bag


What is this color called???


----------



## Yuki85

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh Gods of bags, this is glorious...



Thank you! My first bag in Gold!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Jujube 'be supplied'
With the toddlers at dance class.


----------



## camelliagirl

My newin birkin30 [emoji846]


instagram @myhfairytale


----------



## Pessie

BV cervo hobo


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Alma bb

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga BO Valentine's Day clutch


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga BO Valentine's Day clutch


Beautiful bag and beautiful backdrop!


----------



## Marmotte

Sunshine mama said:


> What is this color called???



Hi!
It’s just Pink, leather is Saffiano
Model Eva 11’’
[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful backdrop!


thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> Hi!
> It’s just Pink, leather is Saffiano
> Model Eva 11’’
> [emoji4]


Thank you! Do you find the bag to be of good quality? Is the lining good quality also?


----------



## Cookiefiend

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaaaaaw  but not fair to lovely leather bag  She's a lucky dog to come with you to work and be with you all day.


Its just the best thing - I love taking her to work and she is so good! 



Sparkletastic said:


> This is so cute. I need a bag for this use. I’m glad you found such a good looking one.
> Every time you post this I think - what a great classic bag.


Thank you! It is a classic - so well made, very neat and clean (not fussy), and lovely leather! I'd buy it in black if i could find it! I've looked online at their store, but it seems that they've changed the leather… and I don't like what they're using now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

out with my little Dior new lock clutch!


----------



## luvlux64

Out for a walk & then some errands... with my Hermes Evelyne mini in Rose Extreme ... Have a great Saturday guys


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4050837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with my little Dior new lock clutch!


Wow, you're bag busy! Love any kind of red and this Dior leather pattern is a definitive contender to the Chanel ones for me  Very elegant!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

New to me PS1


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wow, you're bag busy! Love any kind of red and this Dior leather pattern is a definitive contender to the Chanel ones for me  Very elegant!



I am! 
And thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

mini pashli with me on a Saturday morning


----------



## Glttglam

Switching into my Michael Kors pale blue studded medium Bristol satchel for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Daphne


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Switching into my Michael Kors pale blue studded medium Bristol satchel for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051472
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4051713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Daphne


Kudos to both of you lovelies on both of these gorgeous blue bags....total gorgeousness!


----------



## Kendie26

Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!


Hi K!
Your Gucci Marmont is beautiful and so is your OOTD! I'm happy you love her!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I can't stop carrying Rosie (Alma BB in Rose Ballerine)  here are some pictures of her from today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!


Love  congrats sweetie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!


It's gorgeous, especially with that beautiful dress. You have such good taste in bags.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs. Such a comfortable bag to carry.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her![emoji3]


Wow[emoji7] Congrats on another beauty for your collection. Love your dress too!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow [emoji813]


This is literally picture perfect [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scully Piper

luvlux64 said:


> Out for a walk & then some errands... with my Hermes Evelyne mini in Rose Extreme [emoji813][emoji2]... Have a great Saturday guys
> View attachment 4050850
> View attachment 4050851


Perfect match!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow





Scully Piper said:


> This is literally picture perfect [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have to agree with SP! Beautiful bag, flowers, everything!


----------



## ksuromax

Glttglam said:


> Switching into my Michael Kors pale blue studded medium Bristol satchel for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051472
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


This is sooo coool.... lovely shade of blue and nice flattering studs


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Kudos to both of you lovelies on both of these gorgeous blue bags....total gorgeousness!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

My bag from yesterday. YSL Loulou. Love how it's casual and elegant at the same time. Still getting used to the closure, it never seems to close good, I have to fiddle with it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

ksuromax said:


> This is sooo coool.... lovely shade of blue and nice flattering studs


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## luvlux64

It’s a cold Spring day = boots! Botd is my Chanel Seasonal flap mini  ... Have a great Sunday guys


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a cold Spring day = boots! Botd is my Chanel Seasonal flap mini  ... Have a great Sunday guys
> View attachment 4052124


Ahhhhh you also have that shirt in black too, along w/white?!!! Happily envious & i adore your Blue mini


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> Your Gucci Marmont is beautiful and so is your OOTD! I'm happy you love her!





Miss_Dawn said:


> Love  congrats sweetie





ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's gorgeous, especially with that beautiful dress. You have such good taste in bags.





Scully Piper said:


> Wow[emoji7] Congrats on another beauty for your collection. Love your dress too!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Warm Thanks to all of you darlings!  You are all so darn kind!
Miss_Dawn ~ i adore your collage (& all of your collages!) The Alma looks gorgeous again the cherry blossoms!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow



I love your beautiful Miss Rosie.  RB epi is just so gorgeous (kicking myself for not getting an SLG in it).   Love your beautiful collages (miss seeing them).  Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh you also have that shirt in black too, along w/white?!!! Happily envious & i adore your Blue mini


Thanks, Kendie ... that’s actually Navy Blue but turned out almost black in photo  ... saw this in IG (boutique pic) & fell in love ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow



Love this pic!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!



So cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvlux64 said:


> It’s a cold Spring day = boots! Botd is my Chanel Seasonal flap mini  ... Have a great Sunday guys
> View attachment 4052124



Wow that blue color! [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Pink all the way!


----------



## bakeacookie

Coach camera bag


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling + miles away.


----------



## Anisa96

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037715
> View attachment 4037716
> View attachment 4037717
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok michael kors!!! Didn't know he was making them like that!


----------



## Glttglam

Anisa96 said:


> Ok michael kors!!! Didn't know he was making them like that!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## luvlux64

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow


Cherry Blossoms  ? Still waiting for our here in Toronto  ! Everything here is still dry  , no blooms, no leaves on trees, a little green grass though... Love your picture


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Last night debut outting w/ my new Gucci mini Marmont ...love her!


Love your ootd details  ... that belt ribbon  , your matching nail polish color to your bag & shoes .... of course, that CC brooch ... Loving it


----------



## trangalang

This baby!


----------



## trangalang

This baby!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bakeacookie said:


> Coach camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4052276



Ahhh I LOVE this bag!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️If only it would have been long enough for me crossbody. ☹️


----------



## Bendelgirl4life

Cocoabean said:


> Ooooh, that strap! Love it. Is it from Henri Bendel also?


Yes, the strap is also Henri Bendel. I love their accessories


----------



## dodocat

From Friday~


----------



## Tanasiluv

My new PS11 Mini! Omg I have to baby the crap out of this bag. It’s so beautiful tho [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MK large grommet sloan


----------



## MMcQueen

LV Petit Noe in red


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I can't stop carrying Rosie (Alma BB in Rose Ballerine)  here are some pictures of her from today


I can understand why!


----------



## Kendie26

bakeacookie said:


> Coach camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4052276


 I adore this bag more than words can say!!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4052630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK large grommet sloan


Totally sexy, classy, chic ensemble


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Totally sexy, classy, chic ensemble



Thanks!!! Overcame massive hangups about how saturated my area is with MK to buy this bag off the 40% off table at my department store. The feel of the lambskin just won me over. That and that my iPad pro fit in it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

http://etsy.me/2tjoRWi
http://etsy.me/2FFkzeA
Bubo Baby Bea with lobster rock strap


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tanasiluv said:


> View attachment 4052607
> 
> 
> My new PS11 Mini! Omg I have to baby the crap out of this bag. It’s so beautiful tho [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Your dog!!! And the bag!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4052704
> http://etsy.me/2tjoRWi
> http://etsy.me/2FFkzeA
> Bubo Baby Bea with lobster rock strap


Beautiful strap, thanks for including the link!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chanel mini for the next two weeks (trying to maintain my 2-week rotation resolution!). Enjoy your week everyone  and thanks for letting me share. I'll be checking on all your lovely bags every day ... looking forward to seeing them all!


----------



## RuedeNesle

bakeacookie said:


> Coach camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4052276





Kendie26 said:


> I adore this bag more than words can say!!



Hi BAC and K! 
I stared at BAC's bag yesterday, wanting to reply because I love it so much, but I couldn't think of what to say. Kendie said it best!


----------



## leighann79

A little out of left field with my Saddlers Union bucket bag....but it is beautiful and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Coach bag I altered.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A Coach bag I altered.



Wow, this looks great (the original hardly recognizable, especially love that red flower and the strap).  You are so creative — you have a real gift for doing this.


----------



## Anisa96

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a very popular bag but, I love it so much. My Fendi mini 3Jours.


Omg soooo cu-ute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this looks great (the original hardly recognizable, especially love that red flower and the strap).  You are so creative — you have a real gift for doing this.


Thank you @Iamminda. You are so sweet. It was a pain to put all the feet on the bottom but I was determined! And it makes an X design on the bottom.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sunshine mama said:


> A Coach bag I altered.



This is gorgeous


----------



## bakeacookie

Thank you @BeachBagGal, @Kendie26, @RuedeNesle!


----------



## Glttglam

Been in the mood to switch bags more lately. So now I'm using my Michael Kors Callie medium satchel.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

New to me Vintage Coach Sonoma drawstring bag. I
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> A Coach bag I altered.


Whoa! Uber impressive & most gorgeous.


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga City came joined me in getting a desperately needed pedicure today


----------



## wrecking_silver

.


----------



## gswpurse

at superheroes cafe with mini pashli


----------



## coach943

A bag I pull out every Spring - Coach Poppy Eyelet Tote in Marigold.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> A Coach bag I altered.


Beautiful! I love the color! Was this a Christie?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much everyone for the sweet messages  Rosie my Alma BB says hello. She has finally been put away for a little while. (Largely because I needed a good hair day... Picture to follow...)



Scully Piper said:


> This is literally picture perfect [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





RuedeNesle said:


> I have to agree with SP! Beautiful bag, flowers, everything!





Iamminda said:


> I love your beautiful Miss Rosie.  RB epi is just so gorgeous (kicking myself for not getting an SLG in it).   Love your beautiful collages (miss seeing them).  Hope you are having a good weekend.





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this pic!!!! [emoji173]️





luvlux64 said:


> Cherry Blossoms  ? Still waiting for our here in Toronto  ! Everything here is still dry  , no blooms, no leaves on trees, a little green grass though... Love your picture





Sunshine mama said:


> I can understand why!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I promise I have better hair days when I carry my HG Chanel flap. Even my iPhone auto predicts 'HG Chanel flap' when I type in 'good hair day'... 

Anyways, I needed to feel a bit more 'kapow' at work yesterday so a new crisp white shirt, black tuxedo suit with gold chain detail, and tall red YSL heels came out. And my Chanel 

And yes my hair was good... And yes the fact I used an overnight mask on it may have helped. But I prefer to give credit to my HG flap


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the color! Was this a Christie?


Thank you! And yes it is a mini christie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa! Uber impressive & most gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This is gorgeous


 Thank you!


----------



## HazelLovesBags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tote


Love the geico, would you mind sharing where I can buy it from?


----------



## ksuromax

HazelLovesBags said:


> Love the geico, would you mind sharing where I can buy it from?


i got mine from Italist, but they are sold out now, try checking in the boutique, or other online stores


----------



## ksuromax

My bag of the day - BV hobo


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I promise I have better hair days when I carry my HG Chanel flap. Even my iPhone auto predicts 'HG Chanel flap' when I type in 'good hair day'...
> 
> Anyways, I needed to feel a bit more 'kapow' at work yesterday so a new crisp white shirt, black tuxedo suit with gold chain detail, and tall red YSL heels came out. And my Chanel
> 
> And yes my hair was good... And yes the fact I used an overnight mask on it may have helped. But I prefer to give credit to my HG flap



Hurray for good hair day Miss Dawn .   I can totally picture your black/white/red power outfit — undoubtedly looking extremely polished.  Kapow!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> My bag of the day - BV hobo



This is so pretty — the leather!!!!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Rebecca Minkoff MAC today!


----------



## coach943

Calista in Violet Nappa from Massaccesi


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Chanel / Ms. Pinkiefor lunch date w/ Mom


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel messenger bag today  .. going out to the mall


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Chanel / Ms. Pinkiefor lunch date w/ Mom



What a beauty this is — pink and chevron and CC (the only thing better is if it were mine, lol).   Hope you had a wonderful lunch with Mom.  (I may need to borrow the magazine for some tips on mindfulness).


----------



## Sunshine mama

It was 76 degree and not a cloud in the sky today! So i was happy to carry my brightest bag again.


----------



## aundria17

This is a fairly big bag for me but I have been loving it since I got it last week   coach mailbox 35
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It was 76 degree and not a cloud in the sky today! So i was happy to carry my brightest bag again.



Such a cute look


----------



## Hl33

Carrying my 5 year old speedy that my husband got for me on our honeymoon in Hawaii [emoji4][emoji177]
It was my first ever luxury bag and still looks new!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## anitalilac

Sunshine mama said:


> A Coach bag I altered.


that is stunning!


----------



## ironic568

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring is in the air and the whole place is bathed in a rosy glow


I can't begin to tell you how much I love this picture


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! And yes it is a mini christie


That's one of my favorites!


----------



## themeanreds

Felt orangey today with my Hermes canvas tote. (I think it’s called a sacfool)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ironic568 said:


> I can't begin to tell you how much I love this picture


Thank you!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty this is — pink and chevron and CC (the only thing better is if it were mine, lol).   Hope you had a wonderful lunch with Mom.  (I may need to borrow the magazine for some tips on mindfulness).


Thank You my sweets / fellow pink lover! Ha, i can easily mail you the magazine. It my favorite mag cover


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## obscurity7

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Chanel / Ms. Pinkiefor lunch date w/ Mom


I first read this as "Mini Chanel / Ms. Pickle" and was totally willing to roll with it.    Lovely soft pink (not pickle) bag for a spring lunch date!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4054914


Love how you paired the purple and the bright orangy red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda @tealocean @anitalilac 
Thank you! You are all so sweet!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love how you paired the purple and the bright orangy red!


Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma BB
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## marceylove

aundria17 said:


> This is a fairly big bag for me but I have been loving it since I got it last week   coach mailbox 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054465
> 
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8


This is lovely!


----------



## christinemliu

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4054914


Linea Pelle right? Ah, so nice to see one! 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Coach Legacy flight bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Legacy flight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Hi Ho999!
I love your bag! And it's perfect with your OOTD! (Love your necklace too!)


----------



## Livia1

Enjoying some much needed sun and a glass of rosé with my black Disco [emoji295]️


----------



## Kendie26

obscurity7 said:


> I first read this as "Mini Chanel / Ms. Pickle" and was totally willing to roll with it.    Lovely soft pink (not pickle) bag for a spring lunch date!


HA...maybe I should re-name her “Pickle”...has a special ring/zing to it!


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> Coach Legacy flight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


WOWEE woman I know you are getting TONS of compliments today w/ this fabulous, cheerful outfit!! Bravo!


----------



## Kendie26

Her 2nd day out & I’m very smitten w/ this Gucci Marmont mini & her side companion Gucci Blooms cardholder


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Ho999![emoji2]
> I love your bag! And it's perfect with your OOTD! (Love your necklace too!)





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE woman I know you are getting TONS of compliments today w/ this fabulous, cheerful outfit!! Bravo!


Thank you so much ladies! It's my favorite skirt! You'll probably see it again worn differently. [emoji16]

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Coach Legacy flight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



I’m LOVING all this color you have poppin!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


I had a skirt just like this, now you’ve got me wondering what on Earth I did with it??


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


What a beauty you are! Love this entire look my sweet friend


----------



## luvlux64

My Rainy Day companion to work  ... it’s been a long time since I’ve used this bag  ... Have a nice day guys 
(Longchamp Paris Le Pliage)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



Such a pretty outfit K — really like this look


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> What a beauty you are! Love this entire look my sweet friend





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty outfit K — really like this look


thank you, Lovelies!!


----------



## Faye_Valentine

Carrying another Ferragamo today.  I can’t stop touching it.  It’s so soft.


----------



## sdkitty

RM MAM in lavender


----------



## tolliv

Trying to change it up a bit and carry all of my bags. So today it’s the Chanel O’ Pouch.


----------



## sdkitty

tolliv said:


> Trying to change it up a bit and carry all of my bags. So today it’s the Chanel O’ Pouch.


I know....sometimes I decide I don't love a bag and it sits on the shelf until I decide to pull it out for a spin.  Maybe I still won't love it and will just carry for a day or two


----------



## tolliv

sdkitty said:


> I know....sometimes I decide I don't love a bag and it sits on the shelf until I decide to pull it out for a spin.  Maybe I still won't love it and will just carry for a day or two


I totally agree. I am trying to rotate my bags more often to keep myself from buying another bag. The cycle needs to end for at least a year.


----------



## Shawna O

I'm currently in Mexico and found a great designer in La Penita de Jaltemba just north of Puerto Vallarta.  So this is what I'm carrying today! The designers name is Marianna Kgide and the gallery is called  Arte dikur.  They also make leather wall art, sandals and moccasins.  They can be found on Facebook.
I sold most of my bags to live a nomadic lifestyle but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## wrecking_silver

My Rebecca Minkoff Cupid


----------



## Anisa96

My work bag and first big girl bag purchase. My Longchamp Le Pliage Neo top handle, madium sized in Navy. I've had this bag for nearly 7 months. It takes quite the beating and its still so beautiful!


----------



## missconvy

New to me Dooney Olivia


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa


----------



## Pessie

Evelyne


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Evelyne
> View attachment 4056986


Super duper pretty color Pessie dearest!!Looks so soft too


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Super duper pretty color Pessie dearest!!Looks so soft too


Thank you  It’s smooshy, I’ve had it a few years now


----------



## foreverbagslove

This little cutie [emoji173]️


----------



## pmburk

LV Lockit Horizontal.


----------



## faithbw

The weather has been yucky here so I've been carrying my latest bag, Le Pliage Miaou 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## themeanreds

This was actually yesterday. MCM while out shopping and in the passenger seat.


----------



## Kendie26

faithbw said:


> The weather has been yucky here so I've been carrying my latest bag, Le Pliage Miaou
> 
> View attachment 4057262
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 How cute is THIS....Totally adoreit!


----------



## faithbw

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji3]How cute is THIS....Totally adore[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]it!


Thanks! I love cats so I had to get this bag.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendie26

faithbw said:


> Thanks! I love cats so I had to get this bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’d probably have to get it too if i saw it! “Here kitty kitty!” So awesome!


----------



## tatertot

Went with my Mulberry Sparkle Tweed Cabbage Bays' today. Love the fun green shade for spring


----------



## bagloverny

Popping in quickly to share my newest bag purchase...Givenchy Small Pandora! This is in the pepe leather with gold hw. Love love love this effortless and edgy bag, perfect for my new mom life  I forgot how much I  love Givenchy bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took my Ambler to visit some of her Dooney family this morning.


----------



## yellow_tulip

First post in this thread  Taking Kate out today


----------



## Addicted to bags

My 4 color Loewe puzzle bag in small.


----------



## Petruspus

My Croisette.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you @Iamminda. You are so sweet. It was a pain to put all the feet on the bottom but I was determined! And it makes an X design on the bottom.


Wow! How did you do that. Great job.


Miss_Dawn said:


> I promise I have better hair days when I carry my HG Chanel flap. Even my iPhone auto predicts 'HG Chanel flap' when I type in 'good hair day'...
> 
> Anyways, I needed to feel a bit more 'kapow' at work yesterday so a new crisp white shirt, black tuxedo suit with gold chain detail, and tall red YSL heels came out. And my Chanel
> 
> And yes my hair was good... And yes the fact I used an overnight mask on it may have helped. But I prefer to give credit to my HG flap


Lol! 

Your outfit sounds super cute!!!

And, the right bag can make any hair day feel like a good hair day. I swear that when I wear some of my bags I could rock this style and still look good. 




Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4057843
> 
> My 4 color Loewe puzzle bag in small.


I love these bags and yours is truly special!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel m/l classic flap in pearly grey lamb w/rhw.


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4057843
> 
> My 4 color Loewe puzzle bag in small.


 Such a COOLbag on you!! I love it & it’s the first time I’m seeing a modshot of this style Loewe...an AWESOME mod/total look


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow! How did you do that. Great job.
> Lol!
> 
> Your outfit sounds super cute!!!
> 
> And, the right bag can make any hair day feel like a good hair day. I swear that when I wear some of my bags I could rock this style and still look good.
> View attachment 4057913
> 
> I love these bags and yours is truly special!


I’m in total hysterics  over your good hair day pic...you go girlie!! Making me jealous AGAIN w/ this dreamy pearly grey CF!


----------



## Kendie26

I think I consider this one my BFF in my bag collection; she’s the 1 that I would rescue first in a fire (@Iamminda & her rescue/evacuation list of bags)& if I can only keep 1 bag the rest of my life it would be my 226size Chanel Reissue cause she’s so versatile/goes with everything  & feels like comfy jeans


----------



## Cookiefiend

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4057843
> 
> My 4 color Loewe puzzle bag in small.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> I think I consider this one my BFF in my bag collection; she’s the 1 that I would rescue first in a fire (@Iamminda & her rescue/evacuation list of bags)& if I can only keep 1 bag the rest of my life it would be my 226size Chanel Reissue cause she’s so versatile/goes with everything  & feels like comfy jeans



You look so pretty K — and this Reissue is just perfect.  I would totally put this bag on my top 5 list if I own it.  Actually, if I had your collection, I would have to revise my “Top 5 Must Evacuate” list into a “Must Evacuate All” list   Have a great weekend dearie.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## Miss_Dawn

So not exactly a handbag today, but I've struggled with finding a nice laptop bag for business travel.

Today I am carrying this Montblanc shoulder bag for the first time. The first collage is website pictures and the second is how I've packed it today.

It's basking in the sunshine on its way to a sunny island business trip 

There's some LV accessories ( a Pochette Accessoires in monogram as a small handbag, a mini pochette in DE for bits and bobs, and a card case in fuschia epi leather), a laptop, some papers and 3 Montblanc pens (love the in built pen holders). I feel very organised now


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> So not exactly a handbag today, but I've struggled with finding a nice laptop bag for business travel.
> 
> Today I am carrying this Montblanc shoulder bag for the first time. The first collage is website pictures and the second is how I've packed it today.
> 
> It's basking in the sunshine on its way to a sunny island business trip
> 
> There's some LV accessories ( a Pochette Accessoires in monogram as a small handbag, a mini pochette in DE for bits and bobs, and a card case in fuschia epi leather), a laptop, some papers and 3 Montblanc pens (love the I'm built pen holders). I feel very organised now



Congrats on the debut of your lovely Montblanc — it looks even better in your pictures than the stock photos. What a wonderful way to stay organized .  And of course I love your LV SLGs (they make the best SLGs hands down, imo).   Have a great business trip — wishing you safe flights and fabulous weather .


----------



## Pessie

I’m in love with this little Double Sens  (on the mantelpiece for @ladysarah )


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> So not exactly a handbag today, but I've struggled with finding a nice laptop bag for business travel.
> 
> Today I am carrying this Montblanc shoulder bag for the first time. The first collage is website pictures and the second is how I've packed it today.
> 
> It's basking in the sunshine on its way to a sunny island business trip
> 
> There's some LV accessories ( a Pochette Accessoires in monogram as a small handbag, a mini pochette in DE for bits and bobs, and a card case in fuschia epi leather), a laptop, some papers and 3 Montblanc pens (love the in built pen holders). I feel very organised now


This looks fab, I hope it serves you well, I’m sure it will - have a great trip!


----------



## Marinesp

My baby for this weekend and next week. My boyfriend and I are on vacation and it's perfect for walking around the city. It's so soft and super lightweight!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Cookiefiend. I think my Lowew puzzles are currently my favorite bags out of my entire collection! Easy and comfortable to use and very carefree.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pessie said:


> I’m in love with this little Double Sens  (on the mantelpiece for @ladysarah )
> 
> View attachment 4058086


Your bag is beautiful but so is the wood mantlepiece.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty K — and this Reissue is just perfect.  I would totally put this bag on my top 5 list if I own it.  Actually, if I had your collection, I would have to revise my “Top 5 Must Evacuate” list into a “Must Evacuate All” list   Have a great weekend dearie.


Kindest Thanks dearest sugarplum sista-friendYou are a ONE-of-a-kind gem


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> So not exactly a handbag today, but I've struggled with finding a nice laptop bag for business travel.
> 
> Today I am carrying this Montblanc shoulder bag for the first time. The first collage is website pictures and the second is how I've packed it today.
> 
> It's basking in the sunshine on its way to a sunny island business trip
> 
> There's some LV accessories ( a Pochette Accessoires in monogram as a small handbag, a mini pochette in DE for bits and bobs, and a card case in fuschia epi leather), a laptop, some papers and 3 Montblanc pens (love the in built pen holders). I feel very organised now


I totally dig it...you have GREAT style my sweet LoveBug....happy sunny travels to you


----------



## Pessie

Addicted to bags said:


> Your bag is beautiful but so is the wood mantlepiece.


Thank you


----------



## Shawna O

My favorite RM bag. The leather is so soft. That color is beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

Longchamp backpack


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Bal Work for drinks with hubs tonight [emoji485][emoji92]


----------



## leechiyong

Marinesp said:


> My baby for this weekend and next week. My boyfriend and I are on vacation and it's perfect for walking around the city. It's so soft and super lightweight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058142


So gorgeous!  I feel like we don't see Lancaster enough.


----------



## themeanreds

Had some happy hour margaritas with the Lady.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Settling in for a day of work beside the pool


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Settling in for a day of work beside the pool


How can you concentrate on work with all that beauty around you?


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out for Brunch with Celine Box


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for Brunch with Celine Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059278



Such a beautiful color K —hope you enjoy your brunch (pics later?)


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Settling in for a day of work beside the pool



Could not ask for a more beautiful place for a work trip — thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday we were back at our favorite brunch place. I took along my yellow lamb Miss Dior Sliding Chain.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel m/l classic flap in pearly grey lamb w/rhw.
> View attachment 4057914


This one is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This one is gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Spicy peel and eat shrimp on the way for Mr. Sparkle and me. I’ll have to move my ivory Chanel jumbo classic single flap out of the way. 

I luuuuuuurve this bag’s ‘08 bijoux chain.  Chanel need to bring both the ‘07 and ‘08 versions back.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Spicy peel and eat shrimp on the way for Mr. Sparkle and me. I’ll have to move my ivory Chanel jumbo classic single flap out of the way.
> 
> I luuuuuuurve this bag’s ‘08 bijoux chain.  Chanel need to bring both the ‘07 and ‘08 versions back.
> View attachment 4059687



This bag is so gorgeous and I absolutely love the bijoux chain.  How do you keep this ivory beauty so new and pristine looking?  I said it before but you really have a lovely collection of single flap Jumbos.


----------



## Luv n bags

Valentino Glamlock in medium size.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry, Alexa


----------



## Glttglam

Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so gorgeous and I absolutely love the bijoux chain.  How do you keep this ivory beauty so new and pristine looking?  I said it before but you really have a lovely collection of single flap Jumbos.


Thank you for the compliment on my single flaps!  This is glazed calfskin so it’s pretty easy to keep clean. I think if it were lamb I’d worry more.


----------



## houseof999

Glttglam said:


> Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060006


I love this color! So pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

houseof999 said:


> I love this color! So pretty!


Thank you, I bought it because purple and lavender shades are my favorite colors.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Her [emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

My Speedy B25 is out as my Spring/Summer work bag  ... here with my Harrods souvenir bag being used as my lunch bag  ... Have a great week ahead guys


----------



## ksuromax

Glttglam said:


> Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060006





foreverbagslove said:


> Her [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060018


Spring is in the air!...


----------



## Glttglam

ksuromax said:


> Spring is in the air!...


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> Her [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060018


I  her too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday we were back at our favorite brunch place. I took along my yellow lamb Miss Dior Sliding Chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059457


Wow! This is like the brightest and prettiest yellow! The bag is so happy while being glamorous!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful color K —hope you enjoy your brunch (pics later?)


Thanks kindly girlfriend No brunch pic though. I sometimes don’t snap pics of food cause it drives DH a little wacky   Big Adam night on deck...I’ll be thinking of you from the east coast!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Kate Spade Cameron Street Byrdie in morning glory today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060006


Dang, you hit the jackpot on color w/ this baby!!


----------



## Iamminda

My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


IM What a lovely dreamy bag!


----------



## Katiesmama

LV Turenne PM


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Dang, you hit the jackpot on color w/ this baby!!  [emoji813]


Thank you I love any shade of purple.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> IM What a lovely dreamy bag!



Thanks so much SM


----------



## gswpurse

Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday we were back at our favorite brunch place. I took along my yellow lamb Miss Dior Sliding Chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059457



I really regret not buying this bag b4 it was discontinued


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


Such a beautiful companion my lovely @Iamminda , I would take you and your companion any day over my buddy Anna Wintour,  Wishing you a fab week ahead with your DD and DH my friend.


----------



## fally

Sorry hun, double posted yet again.


----------



## Iamminda

fally said:


> Such a beautiful companion my lovely @Iamminda , I would take you and your companion any day over my buddy Anna Wintour,  Wishing you a fab week ahead with your DD and DH my friend.



Thanks fally.  What a compliment (to hear that Anna Wintour comes in second after me, lol) — very sweet of you


----------



## fally

Iamminda said:


> Thanks fally.  What a compliment (to hear that Anna Wintour comes in second after me, lol) — very sweet of you


 compared to you, @GeorginaLavender @Kendie26, @Dextersmom @shopgirl4cc @Bibi25260  and @Jkfashionstyle Ms. Wintour would be so lucky......


----------



## fally

Sorry hun deleted the duplicated post. Is anyone else experiencing this issue? How did you fix it?


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


----------



## missmandymarie

Just a little Tory Burch bag for drinks last night


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


STUNNER!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


Another MEGA STUNNER!! YOu know I’m a fan girlfriend! I actually tried to type post earlier & something very strange/wacky happened....i guess it was the power of your reissue’s beauty making me lose my mind! FAB pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Weekly “date” w/ Mom using my grey ML CF ...we went on an amazing house & garden tour.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Another MEGA STUNNER!! YOu know I’m a fan girlfriend! I actually tried to type post earlier & something very strange/wacky happened....i guess it was the power of your reissue’s beauty making me lose my mind! FAB pic!



Thanks so much, dear Reissue Goddess.  You are looking so lovely today — your shirt is very pretty (the blue and white colors remind me of these sweet ceramic items I got from Holland years ago).  And your grey CF is absolutely fabulous (I forgot about this grey beauty until now).


----------



## frzsri

General Election day in my country, carried this with me to vote


----------



## Sparkletastic

foreverbagslove said:


> Her [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060018


This is a gorgeous color. What is the size and color name?


Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! This is like the brightest and prettiest yellow! The bag is so happy while being glamorous!


Thank you!  She does make me so happy! 


Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


I need a great black flap w/ghw


gswpurse said:


> I really regret not buying this bag b4 it was discontinued


I love these. I was lucky to find two of my three brand new after they were discontinued. 


ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Love this look and color combo!


----------



## Luv n bags

foreverbagslove said:


> Her [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060018



Wow!! [emoji175]


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone


Love this!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

My trusting speedy B25


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you @Iamminda. You are so sweet. It was a pain to put all the feet on the bottom but I was determined! And it makes an X design on the bottom.


Wow!!! HOW do you DO this?!!! I'm so impressed. :O



houseof999 said:


> Coach Legacy flight bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Wow!!! I love your happy spring outfit!!! (I own NONE of these colors, btw- try look great on you!)



luvlux64 said:


> My Rainy Day companion to work  ... it’s been a long time since I’ve used this bag  ... Have a nice day guys
> (Longchamp Paris Le Pliage)
> View attachment 4055850


I love these blues! Another color I rarely own (due to horrendous blue uniforms...)



Faye_Valentine said:


> View attachment 4055950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying another Ferragamo today.  I can’t stop touching it.  It’s so soft.


I SO love this color & bag!!!



Shawna O said:


> I'm currently in Mexico and found a great designer in La Penita de Jaltemba just north of Puerto Vallarta.  So this is what I'm carrying today! The designers name is Marianna Kgide and the gallery is called  Arte dikur.  They also make leather wall art, sandals and moccasins.  They can be found on Facebook.
> I sold most of my bags to live a nomadic lifestyle but I just couldn't resist.


What an interesting bag!


----------



## pianolize

Gorgeous bags, everyone! I keep quoting posts to reply to, but by the time I get there they've already disappeared!  

Today I plan to carry my new-ish iridescent satchel. Which astonishingly, is ALREADY scuffed!!! No idea how   (This coating is very fragile, which is awful for a crossbody...)

(The monogramming was a nightmare, as the ppl at HB clearly only take those with huge purchases first. I'd been waiting in line, having asked for the monogram paper originally- after I waited, another woman purchasing 5 bags, all wanting monogramming was helped before me.  Completely infuriating, as this has happened to me on each of my multiple visits this season, so have sworn off HB from here on out... no more Bendel unless online!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> I'm on a pink kick too!!
> But does anyone know where I can get these screws on my Moschino, which FELL OFF TODAY???!!
> View attachment 4049536
> 
> I called them today; they said to send a pic, but I haven't heard back yet, and it's really not looking promising.  It's the screw which holds the handle in place...


Were you able to get this fixed?


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I love checking out colored bags in the summer but today I’m wearing my new-to-me Gerard Darel 24 heures bag. Needed something that I could bring from work to the gym. Still can’t believe a leather bag can carry a change of clothes (including sneakers) and all my other stuff and feel this lightweight.


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Were you able to get this fixed?


Thx for asking- I've been in touch w someone at the NYC boutique, who should be getting back to me about it, which is aggravating since it feels like I have to pester her about it. Otherwise it's ~$55 at the repair places, to fix/match/find etc   Such a nightmare. And waste of runaround & emailing & phone calls...

The SAME THING happened to my d&g satchel the very next week!! (The pin holding in the hardware holding the handle on fell out!) I couldn't believe this.  So both are in my holding-area for repairs...


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat



Your shirt is so pretty — I really like it (and your pretty Knotty )


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Your shirt is so pretty — I really like it (and your pretty Knotty )


thanks, Sweetheart!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> Wow!!! HOW do you DO this?!!! I'm so impressed. :O
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I love your happy spring outfit!!! (I own NONE of these colors, btw- try look great on you!)
> 
> 
> I love these blues! Another color I rarely own (due to horrendous blue uniforms...)
> 
> 
> I SO love this color & bag!!!
> 
> 
> What an interesting bag!


Thank you! Didn't you get the Fuschia pink AW? How did that turn out? I never ended up getting it. It didn't seem as neon as I wanted online.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> Thx for asking- I've been in touch w someone at the NYC boutique, who should be getting back to me about it, which is aggravating since it feels like I have to pester her about it. Otherwise it's ~$55 at the repair places, to fix/match/find etc   Such a nightmare. And waste of runaround & emailing & phone calls...
> 
> The SAME THING happened to my d&g satchel the very next week!! (The pin holding in the hardware holding the handle on fell out!) I couldn't believe this.  So both are in my holding-area for repairs...


Ugh... I feel your pain! Hope everything gets sorted out and turns out beautifully! I don't live in NYC so I need to send a bag in to them that my local cobbler messed up, AND I paid for the service too.. You're lucky you are near them.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Michael Kors studded Selma in ballet.


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Didn't you get the Fuschia pink AW? How did that turn out? I never ended up getting it. It didn't seem as neon as I wanted online.


I did, and I LOVE it!!! Almost carried it today for the first time, but ended up wearing a different pink top- too many pinks!


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> I did, and I LOVE it!!! Almost carried it today for the first time, but ended up wearing a different pink top- too many pinks!


Did you post a pic already.. I may have missed it.


----------



## roundandround

Miss_Dawn said:


> Settling in for a day of work beside the pool



What a nice view while working and the two great bags to accompany the "Boss" teheeee!



Sparkletastic said:


> Yesterday we were back at our favorite brunch place. I took along my yellow lamb Miss Dior Sliding Chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059457


I'm just "speechless"



ksuromax said:


> Mulberry, Alexa


Looking good, attire and bag!



Iamminda said:


> My Monday Companion.  Have a good week everyone



What a great companion on a Monday and of course any day for sure, beautiful bag!



Kendie26 said:


> Weekly “date” w/ Mom using my grey ML CF ...we went on an amazing house & garden tour.



Love this bag esp. in this color. You have great choices with your Chanels


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

fally said:


> Sorry hun deleted the duplicated post. Is anyone else experiencing this issue? How did you fix it?


Hi fally   I haven't had this issue but are you perhaps clicking twice on POST REPLY? Sometimes the site takes a little time to load and it can look like your post isn't there so you click POST REPLY again, is this what happens? If so, just open the page in another tab and check if the post is actually there before clicking POST REPLY again. Sorry for lousy explanation, a bit


----------



## Sparkletastic

roundandround said:


> I'm just "speechless"


Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo Raven in the yummiest black nappa leather.


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Red Bal!  Amazing how it just brightens up the whole place





Kendie26 said:


> what a SUPER COOL  pic.....totally DIG IT dear r&r!! Red Bal Love to you girlfriend!



Sorry forgot to thank you ladies!  
Thank you *@SomethoningGoodCanWork, *you're so right, it was a bit cold in Paris. Red is perfect for this kind of weather. 
I let the DH made that picture bec. of this board but he only made a picture of me without it lol


I immediately thought of yummy Bal colors 
*@Kendie*, thank you! I'm salivating all over when you're wearing the red Chanel too


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta


----------



## pianolize

houseof999 said:


> Did you post a pic already.. I may have missed it.


I haven't yet- as soon as I do, I'll post!


----------



## remainsilly

Travel & people-watching.


My timbuk2 classic messenger(small) & 3-way accessory case(large).
With weird yarn thing, from festival last month.


----------



## grnbri

My rainbow Bao


----------



## Esquared72

New Longchamp LP in Lavender...loving this color


----------



## Iamminda

eehlers said:


> New Longchamp LP in Lavender...loving this color
> View attachment 4064815


I love this color too!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Some brightness as I’m so ready for it to be Saturday with my neon pink Coach Dinkier:


----------



## Iamminda

Using my Classic Willis to pick up some heavenly pizza .  Happy Mother’s Day weekend to all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Using my Classic Willis to pick up some heavenly pizza .  Happy Mother’s Day weekend to all.


Beautiful bag. Classic Coach.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My WOC!


----------



## Christofle

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4065367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WOC!



I love your shoes!!!!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Christofle said:


> I love your shoes!!!!!


Thanks , and they are sturdy!


----------



## mahanica

Bottega Sloane


----------



## Isaberura

Wearing my Gucci Marmont Matelasse shoulder bag today! [emoji9]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Using my Classic Willis to pick up some heavenly pizza .  Happy Mother’s Day weekend to all.


Did you include your Willis in the picture? All I saw was a PATXI'S PIZZA box!  
Beautiful bag! Happy Mother's Day weekend to you too!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful bag. Classic Coach.



Thanks .  I love their classic stuff


----------



## Iamminda

Isaberura said:


> Wearing my Gucci Marmont Matelasse shoulder bag today! [emoji9]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065433



I love this pink — it matches your shirt perfectly.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Did you include your Willis in the picture? All I saw was a PATXI'S PIZZA box!
> Beautiful bag! Happy Mother's Day weekend to you too!



Thanks.  I know, all I could think about the whole day was this pizza!!!!!  It was on my schedule today to treat myself (calorically) for Mother’s Day.


----------



## meowmix318

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4065367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WOC!


Love your shoes too


----------



## Isaberura

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink — it matches your shirt perfectly.


Yes it is indeed a gorgeous pink [emoji7]


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Some brightness as I’m so ready for it to be Saturday with my neon pink Coach Dinkier:
> View attachment 4065272


This is THE best outfit/bag combo!!! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Did you include your Willis in the picture? All I saw was a PATXI'S PIZZA box!
> Beautiful bag! Happy Mother's Day weekend to you too!


Hahaaa, that's all I saw too!!!


----------



## Law

Yeaterday evening out with my HG Chanel [emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

So I've been carrying this HB iridescent satchel for about a week- the opening is really awkward, but I still like its size. But then again I hate it bc I've ended up having to carry a separate tote every day! Not to mention the consistent nightmare the obviously-commissioned service is at the HB store. Since I've had it monogrammed I'll not be able to return it, but from here on out I'm not returning to the store...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Law said:


> Yeaterday evening out with my HG Chanel [emoji173]️


Reissue in Chevron, holy grail indeed...


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Did you include your Willis in the picture? All I saw was a PATXI'S PIZZA box!
> Beautiful bag! Happy Mother's Day weekend to you too!





Christofle said:


> It’s actually chevron sequins!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I love their classic stuff


Haha RdN!!! I was transfixed by the pizza box too!! I’m w/ you dearest iamminda...love the coach classics! Yours is a real gem. Coach has really been “ON” (imho) the last few years
And yes, HAPPY MAMA’s DAY to all!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Haha RdN!!! I was transfixed by the pizza box too!! I’m w/ you dearest iamminda...love the coach classics! Yours is a real gem. Coach has really been “ON” (imho) the last few years
> And yes, HAPPY MAMA’s DAY to all!!


Happy Mommy's Day to you too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4065673
> 
> So I've been carrying this HB iridescent satchel for about a week- the opening is really awkward, but I still like its size. But then again I hate it bc I've ended up having to carry a separate tote every day! Not to mention the consistent nightmare the obviously-commissioned service is at the HB store. Since I've had it monogrammed I'll not be able to return it, but from here on out I'm not returning to the store...


Hi P!
I'm sorry you're not happy with your bag. It's beautiful, but it also has to be functional. My Avatar bag is beautiful, but it's so heavy we should take turns carrying each other! Sadly it's been banished to the closet.  I hope your next bag purchase hits the spot!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Chrisenvouge88

See by Chloé Olga backpack


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4065673
> 
> So I've been carrying this HB iridescent satchel for about a week- the opening is really awkward, but I still like its size. But then again I hate it bc I've ended up having to carry a separate tote every day! Not to mention the consistent nightmare the obviously-commissioned service is at the HB store. Since I've had it monogrammed I'll not be able to return it, but from here on out I'm not returning to the store...


Awwww...I’m sorry to hear that the bag is disappointing you. Maybe this is better as a weekend bag when you don’t need your work things? 
And, I experienced the same aggressive sales atmosphere at an HB store. Hate that.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Traveling today with my Chanel tote in iridescent beige / black lamb with ghw.


----------



## Shelby33

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> See by Chloé Olga backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065792


This is beautiful!!


----------



## Law

Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling today with my Chanel tote in iridescent beige / black lamb with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065800



Love this tote all the best of Chanel! Beige and black, GHW and chevron


----------



## Law

Having a throwback with my olive green fendi baguette this evening


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling today with my Chanel tote in iridescent beige / black lamb with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065800


This is tote perfection — chevron, CC, great size and beautiful color combo.  I would love to add a chevron bag one day (ideally a CC or SL).  Safe travels


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Haha RdN!!! I was transfixed by the pizza box too!! I’m w/ you dearest iamminda...love the coach classics! Yours is a real gem. Coach has really been “ON” (imho) the last few years
> And yes, HAPPY MAMA’s DAY to all!!



Thanks K .  Yes, the pizza was so so good — I would have gladly traded my bag for a few more of those stuffed pizzas


----------



## roundandround

Still loving this well used Mulberry Mabel. I really can't let this  lady go away 

Ready to go....




And she's patiently waiting while we're having drinks under the


----------



## Kendie26

roundandround said:


> Still loving this well used Mulberry Mabel. I really can't let this  lady go away
> 
> Ready to go....
> 
> View attachment 4066158
> 
> 
> And she's patiently waiting while we're having drinks under the
> View attachment 4066159


OMG r&r, what memories you just gave me!!! I owned a pretty Mabel in red a while ago (thankfully she’s in the hands of a beautiful TPFr now) but what an awesome back!! I LOVE your brown color....gorgeous!! Cheers my friend


----------



## Kendie26

My Chanel drawstring bag....Happy Mama’s Day weekend y’all


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My Chanel drawstring bag....Happy Mama’s Day weekend y’all



Gorgeous — love this one (thank you for carrying my bag )


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous — love this one (thank you for carrying my bag )


Tehehe....she is happily waiting for you anytime!


----------



## southernbelle43

roundandround said:


> Still loving this well used Mulberry Mabel. I really can't let this  lady go away
> 
> Ready to go....
> 
> View attachment 4066158
> 
> 
> And she's patiently waiting while we're having drinks under the
> View attachment 4066159


That is one gorgeous bag!! Love the style and the color.


----------



## foreverbagslove

My mini [emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

Going out to Mother’s Day dinner with my Chanel seasonal mini. Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there


----------



## leechiyong

Took my Essential Trunk out today:


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Michael Kors Mercer Gallery tote for tomorrow. Happy Mother's day everyone!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Shelby33 said:


> This is beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## dimple_14

My Proenza Schouler PS1 workhorse bag [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Balenciaga Day


----------



## ksuromax

mahanica said:


> Bottega Sloane


----------



## ksuromax

luvlux64 said:


> Going out to Mother’s Day dinner with my Chanel seasonal mini. Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there
> View attachment 4066432


Cool look!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga Day
> View attachment 4066664


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


>


 Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

12 year old Botkier


----------



## Luv n bags

luvlux64 said:


> Going out to Mother’s Day dinner with my Chanel seasonal mini. Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there
> View attachment 4066432



Great bag!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Gorgeous! And I also do think that all workhorse bags are truly beautiful.



dimple_14 said:


> View attachment 4066615
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 workhorse bag [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Timbuk2 classic messenger, small.


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Coach Willis


----------



## Yuki85

Pessie said:


> Balenciaga Day
> View attachment 4066664



Love the leather!!! So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Christofle

Using my trusty custom roots for the weekend to travel!


----------



## Pessie

Yuki85 said:


> Love the leather!!! So beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

Pessie said:


> Thank you



Which model of balenciaga is it?


----------



## Pessie

Yuki85 said:


> Which model of balenciaga is it?


It’s the Day bag


----------



## dimple_14

SilverStCloud said:


> Gorgeous! And I also do think that all workhorse bags are truly beautiful.



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Molly0

Coach Legacy Leather Universal Clutch that I customized.  (Added a crossbody strap and a small woven chain)


----------



## tolliv

Today I carried two different bags. My Chanel 224 and my LV Pochette Metis.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Coach small Christie carryall in glitter crossgrain.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta and Gucci Marrakech pumps


----------



## Yuki85

Pessie said:


> It’s the Day bag



Thank you! Just love the leather from Balenciaga!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MM Angelica


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Going out to Mother’s Day dinner with my Chanel seasonal mini. Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there
> View attachment 4066432


Wow! The color! The chevron!


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4067598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM Angelica


I love the shade of blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Some brightness as I’m so ready for it to be Saturday with my neon pink Coach Dinkier:
> View attachment 4065272


 Love the orange/ pink combo! Love your shirt too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> I love the shade of blue!



Thanks! 
Switched


----------



## christinemliu

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4067594


Whoa, what brand is this? Reminds me of a hybrid of Kooba plus Rebecca Minkoff Nikki plus Botkier...


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Coach XL Suede Duffle


----------



## luvlux64

ksuromax said:


> Cool look!


Thanks 



tigertrixie said:


> Great bag!


Thank you 



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! The color! The chevron!


Yes  thanks


----------



## foreverbagslove

The one and only master piece by my 3-year-old for Mother's Day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> The one and only master piece by my 3-year-old for Mother's Day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4068045


So sweet and ARTISTIC indeed!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Today


----------



## southernbelle43

foreverbagslove said:


> The one and only master piece by my 3-year-old for Mother's Day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4068045


I love it.  And over my lifetime I have proudly worn hand made items to work with no apologies! So sweet.


----------



## leighann79

This speedy little workhorse[emoji846]


----------



## Yuki85

Rainy day


----------



## Esquared72

Old school Etienne Aigner


----------



## houseof999

Carried this with a bright green t shirt and jeans yesterday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

The past couple of days I’ve worked from him and only gone to the gym and light errands. So my _soon to be retired _gym bag came along. 

Please help me find a new gym bag. I started a thread and would love your suggestions. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-need-a-cute-workout-bag.987916/


----------



## Mimmy

Just having some fun!


----------



## Monique1004

The only bag that will survive through the thunderstorm, my Delvaux Tempete dark night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> The only bag that will survive through the thunderstorm, my Delvaux Tempete dark night.
> View attachment 4069973


This bag is so awesome!


----------



## luvlux64

“On Wednesdays we wear pink!” - meangirlsquote  ... Happy Hump Day 
With my Hermes Evelyne tpm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Keeping it Kipling simple today


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Keeping it Kipling simple today
> View attachment 4070293



Me and DD love Kipling stuff (she is especially fond of the gorillal charm).  This purple is really pretty — haven’t seen it before.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Me and DD love Kipling stuff (she is especially fond of the gorillal charm).  This purple is really pretty — haven’t seen it before.


My mom and I are addicted to Kipling too.  This is a frosted metallic purple we got at the outlets in Las Vegas.


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Just having some fun!
> View attachment 4069775


What a cutie patootie, i adore Picotin & your charm is awesome Mimmy!!


----------



## Molly0

Little Roots bucket bag


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> The only bag that will survive through the thunderstorm, my Delvaux Tempete dark night.
> View attachment 4069973


Wow, I’ve never seen this style.....SO chic, cool & sexy!!


----------



## Molly0

Mimmy said:


> Just having some fun!
> View attachment 4069775


Dream bag!!!


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> What a cutie patootie, i adore Picotin & your charm is awesome Mimmy!!



Thanks, Kendie! [emoji169]


----------



## Mimmy

Molly0 said:


> Dream bag!!!



Thank you, MollyO! [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, I’ve never seen this style.....SO chic, cool & sexy!!



Thank you, Kendie26. This is a limited edition Delvaux Tempete which is made of high-tech PVC & TPU which is totally leather free & almost indestructible. He accompanies me on rainy days.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> The past couple of days I’ve worked from him and only gone to the gym and light errands. So my _soon to be retired _gym bag came along.
> 
> Please help me find a new gym bag. I started a thread and would love your suggestions.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-need-a-cute-workout-bag.987916/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069761


Colour is TDF!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Messenger


----------



## aundria17

Alexander Want Rockie in iridescent


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Want Rockie in iridescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070874
> View attachment 4070875
> View attachment 4070877


----------



## leechiyong

Took my baby bucket out from MG today:


----------



## jax818

Haven’t used my Chanel’s lately since I had a baby.  Decided to take Ms. Coco out to get my hair done.


----------



## houseof999

My new Disney Rogue 25


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Want Rockie in iridescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070874
> View attachment 4070875
> View attachment 4070877



Bestill my heart.  How does the rainbow hardware wear over time?


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> Haven’t used my Chanel’s lately since I had a baby.  Decided to take Ms. Coco out to get my hair done.
> View attachment 4071221


Happiest Congrats on baby Jax!! Yay for your lovely Coco getting out...lover her green handle


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> My new Disney Rogue 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071230


Whoa, what an amazing purple shade!! And do i see some pink interior? Super cool bag


----------



## Kendie26

And the rain keeps on coming so I chose my chanel WOC to go underneath my trench in case I got soaked.


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, what an amazing purple shade!! And do i see some pink interior? Super cool bag


The suede pocket is a pale grayish lavender color. [emoji171]


----------



## houseof999

Kendie26 said:


> And the rain keeps on coming so I chose my chanel WOC to go underneath my trench in case I got soaked.


Love the Chevron quilting! What color is this? Is it gray or light reflecting off of the black leather?


----------



## Addicted to bags

My little Hermes Etain Toolbox 20 came to work with me today


----------



## Esquared72

Coach Camera Bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

eehlers said:


> Coach Camera Bag
> View attachment 4071355


Such a simple and classic look!


----------



## missconvy

Kate Spade Harmony Crossbody with Coach bandeau. Headed to a graduation!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> And the rain keeps on coming so I chose my chanel WOC to go underneath my trench in case I got soaked.



Rain, rain, please go away, so Kendie can come out to play!!   Lovely trench and WOC sweetie


----------



## lenarmc

Addicted to bags said:


> My little Hermes Etain Toolbox 20 came to work with me today
> 
> View attachment 4071327



Forget the Birkin and the Kelly, the Toolbox is one of my favorite bags from Hermes. This is beautiful. I’m jealous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lenarmc said:


> Forget the Birkin and the Kelly, the Toolbox is one of my favorite bags from Hermes. This is beautiful. I’m jealous!


I love the Toolbox too! Especially the name  !! "I'm going to work with my Toolbox today Honey!" lol
I just ordered a Samorga organizer in cobalt blue for her today. I want to help keep her shape and not scratch the soft leather inside.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Vivienne Westwood with her colorful crochet unicorn [emoji882] bag charm is my buddy today [emoji7][emoji162][emoji877]️


----------



## ksuromax

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Vivienne Westwood with her colorful crochet unicorn [emoji882] bag charm is my buddy today [emoji7][emoji162][emoji877]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071862


Very cute!


----------



## ksuromax

BV medium Veneta and dodgers


----------



## Kendie26

houseof999 said:


> Love the Chevron quilting! What color is this? Is it gray or light reflecting off of the black leather?





Iamminda said:


> Rain, rain, please go away, so Kendie can come out to play!!   Lovely trench and WOC sweetie


Thanks kindly to both of you.....
@houseof999 it’s a soft metallic grey shade called “Dark Silver”


----------



## pianolize

Hi Everyone! Can't wait to catch up on everyone's posts!!!

(I'm preparing for being in Italy- does anyone have suggestions for Northern Italy they'd like to recommend? I'm starting from scratch, so any info is helpful, TIA!!!)



houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Didn't you get the Fuschia pink AW? How did that turn out? I never ended up getting it. It didn't seem as neon as I wanted online.


Hi @houseof999 !

So I've FINALLY been carrying my new fuchsia AW, for the past few days! The color was hard to capture, so I posted 2.

I love it; its opening is odd for this size bag, so it's hard to get anything in/out without emptying out its contents and/or scraping your hand in the zipper!!! I do love it though. (I guess the key is less stuff, for less busy days when you just use/put keys and a card...)


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

My Miu Miu Madras Crossbody is almost too versatile. Which makes it a great bag to dig out on Fridays....


----------



## Molly0

missconvy said:


> Kate Spade Harmony Crossbody with Coach bandeau. Headed to a graduation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071548


LOVE the twilly!


----------



## leighann79

My Cult Gaia Ark bag


----------



## Molly0

Roots, 3rd day in a row.


----------



## houseof999

pianolize said:


> Hi Everyone! Can't wait to catch up on everyone's posts!!!
> 
> (I'm preparing for being in Italy- does anyone have suggestions for Northern Italy they'd like to recommend? I'm starting from scratch, so any info is helpful, TIA!!!)
> 
> 
> Hi @houseof999 !
> 
> So I've FINALLY been carrying my new fuchsia AW, for the past few days! The color was hard to capture, so I posted 2.
> 
> I love it; its opening is odd for this size bag, so it's hard to get anything in/out without emptying out its contents and/or scraping your hand in the zipper!!! I do love it though. (I guess the key is less stuff, for less busy days when you just use/put keys and a card...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072123
> View attachment 4072114



Oh I love the color in the first photo! I have love hate feelings about zippers on top. I love that you can open and close from top for easy access! But yeah scraping the hands on the zipper is unavoidable. But I'd much rather deal with that than having to open a lockable flap. [emoji16]


----------



## roundandround

Mimmy said:


> Just having some fun!
> View attachment 4069775



Gorgeousness! You've chosen one of the prettiest color! Awwww, your gudetama bag charm! Felt sorry why I didn't buy one while I was there lol



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Keeping it Kipling simple today
> View attachment 4070293



I love Kipling bags too, great care free bag.



Kendie26 said:


> And the rain keeps on coming so I chose my chanel WOC to go underneath my trench in case I got soaked.



You rock the boat with this attire! Go, go girl 



MandarinaDrunk said:


> My Miu Miu Madras Crossbody is almost too versatile. Which makes it a great bag to dig out on Fridays....
> View attachment 4072184
> View attachment 4072185
> View attachment 4072186



Love me some green bag! Pretty!


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Love clutch on the Love chair


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Love clutch on the Love chair



It’s a gorgeous two-bag day for you K


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> It’s a gorgeous two-bag day for you K


Thank you, Darlin'! Yes, i am forcing myself to carry less and switch for a smaller/lighter bag in the evening, when my wallet, phone and key is all i need!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Rebecca Minkoff with the Love crossbody. I will start using it tomorrow


----------



## Isaberura

My brand new Gucci Dionysus  love her


----------



## Kendie26

Isaberura said:


> My brand new Gucci Dionysus  love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072960


Total stunner...you look incredible/gorgeous blouse (or dress?)


----------



## Kendie26

Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.

Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.

I feel very lucky and happy carrying her


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)





Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her



Laydees.... did I miss a Marmont party in my absence. You girls and the garden are looking great. Fab bags


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)


 I LOVE your Marmont, but I also really LOVE your scarf!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her


 Breathless and speechless!


----------



## dignatius

An oldie but goodie.  2006 Balenciaga City in Ink.


----------



## Isaberura

Kendie26 said:


> Total stunner...you look incredible/gorgeous blouse (or dress?)


Thank you [emoji173] I'm in love with this bag [emoji4], yes it is a blouse.


----------



## Isaberura

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)


Cute mini bag [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

Vintage Coach


----------



## Iamminda

Good to see my beautiful twins today  — and love your pretty Marmonts too.    Have a great weekend dearies. 



Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)





Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her


----------



## Iamminda

dignatius said:


> An oldie but goodie.  2006 Balenciaga City in Ink.



Indeed a goodie!!  Love this color!!


----------



## Mimmy

Celebrating Royal Wedding Day with vintage Coach and a British charm.


----------



## Shelby33

I wonder if anyone still carries their Hayden Harnett bags?


----------



## dignatius

eehlers said:


> Vintage Coach
> View attachment 4073458



Cool looking design!   @eehlers , do you know the name of this style?


----------



## Addicted to bags

My small Loewe Puzzle bag in the dressing room of Anthropoligie


----------



## gswpurse

furla mini metropolis for the weekend


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ksuromax said:


> Very cute!


Aawww, thanks dear! [emoji8]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4074047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Loewe Puzzle bag in the dressing room of Anthropoligie [emoji2]


Love this bag from afar. Definitely on my wishlist. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)





Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her





dignatius said:


> An oldie but goodie.  2006 Balenciaga City in Ink.


parade of Beauties!! like Disney princesses, Cindirella, Ariel and Snowhite!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her





BigCherry said:


> Laydees.... did I miss a Marmont party in my absence. You girls and the garden are looking great. Fab bags





RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your Marmont, but I also really LOVE your scarf!





Isaberura said:


> Cute mini bag [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> Good to see my beautiful twins today  — and love your pretty Marmonts too.    Have a great weekend dearies.





ksuromax said:


> parade of Beauties!! like Disney princesses, Cindirella, Ariel and Snowhite!


Warm Thanks to all of you!! 
 on your marmont @Miss_Dawn ...i say it every time i see Gucci red/hibiscus~Gucci makes THE BEST reds!
@RuedeNesle thanks doll, that scarf is ANCIENT!!! But i still love it for the patterns & colors.@BigCherry ~yes, you missed the party....see what happens to us in your absence


----------



## Kendie26

Mimmy said:


> Celebrating Royal Wedding Day with vintage Coach and a British charm.
> View attachment 4073672


How cool & festive are you Mimmy!! Love it & this blue color is really extra special!


----------



## Kendie26

dignatius said:


> An oldie but goodie.  2006 Balenciaga City in Ink.


 TDF Fabulous!! I always thought this color was 1 of Bal’s very best (I have an ‘06 Ink Twiggy)


----------



## Mimmy

Kendie26 said:


> How cool & festive are you Mimmy!! Love it & this blue color is really extra special!



Thank you, Kendie!

Too late, I thought it would have been fun to have a Royal Wedding Party; oh well.


----------



## aundria17

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Bestill my heart.  How does the rainbow hardware wear over time?


I can't say I use the bag alot because I do love it and try to keep it nice....but I haven't had any issues. I make sure to never sit it down hard on metal or glass but otherwise I do not worry about it much.


----------



## aundria17

My first diy patch project for a bag. I got the idea off you tube and ordered a generic bag from Amazon and patches from Etsy and picked up some crystals from Michael's and this is the result. Just wanted a fun bag and I love the colors.


----------



## houseof999

dignatius said:


> Cool looking design!   @eehlers , do you know the name of this style?


It's a vintage Coach Courier pouch bag. It was also recently released as part of Rodarte collection in color block and suede versions.


----------



## pianolize

aundria17 said:


> My first diy patch project for a bag. I got the idea off you tube and ordered a generic bag from Amazon and patches from Etsy and picked up some crystals from Michael's and this is the result. Just wanted a fun bag and I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074232
> View attachment 4074233


Huh! Really impressive! Are you planning on more? It would never ever occur to me to attempt this!


----------



## kiss_p

A favorite rainy day bag - Prada nylon tote.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love this bag from afar. Definitely on my wishlist. [emoji7]


It's a great bag. I got 2 because I liked her so much


----------



## aundria17

pianolize said:


> Huh! Really impressive! Are you planning on more? It would never ever occur to me to attempt this!


Yes I have a black bag just like it I am doing beauty and the beast on. Just waiting on the patches to arrive.


----------



## christinemliu

Everybody's pics are such eye candy, thanks! Henri Bendel Rivington Mini


----------



## Sparkletastic

pianolize said:


> Hi Everyone! Can't wait to catch up on everyone's posts!!!
> 
> (I'm preparing for being in Italy- does anyone have suggestions for Northern Italy they'd like to recommend? I'm starting from scratch, so any info is helpful, TIA!!!)
> 
> 
> Hi @houseof999 !
> 
> So I've FINALLY been carrying my new fuchsia AW, for the past few days! The color was hard to capture, so I posted 2.
> 
> I love it; its opening is odd for this size bag, so it's hard to get anything in/out without emptying out its contents and/or scraping your hand in the zipper!!! I do love it though. (I guess the key is less stuff, for less busy days when you just use/put keys and a card...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072123
> View attachment 4072114


I just looooove this bag of yours!!!


MandarinaDrunk said:


> My Miu Miu Madras Crossbody is almost too versatile. Which makes it a great bag to dig out on Fridays....
> View attachment 4072184
> View attachment 4072185
> View attachment 4072186


Such a gorgeous bag!  And the green!!!!! Perfect shade. 


Isaberura said:


> My brand new Gucci Dionysus  love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072960


Pretty!  And I love your outfit. 


Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4074047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small Loewe Puzzle bag in the dressing room of Anthropoligie


Gosh I want one of these so much. And yours is stunning in red. It shows of the beautiful structure. 


aundria17 said:


> My first diy patch project for a bag. I got the idea off you tube and ordered a generic bag from Amazon and patches from Etsy and picked up some crystals from Michael's and this is the result. Just wanted a fun bag and I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074232
> View attachment 4074233





kiss_p said:


> A favorite rainy day bag - Prada nylon tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074402


This is the coolest bag project EVER!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. _Shoulder strap hidden inside for the picture. LOL! _

This bag is so versatile. I wore her super casually for drinks with Mr. Sparkle at our local hangout with a black and silver Nike outfit and sneakers.


----------



## themeanreds

Thank you Sunshine Mama for the idea, I finally got my clear bag and a couple of fun straps from Amazon too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Thank you Sunshine Mama for the idea, I finally got my clear bag and a couple of fun straps from Amazon too.
> View attachment 4074540
> 
> View attachment 4074539
> 
> View attachment 4074538


Yay! All variations look so cute!


----------



## tolliv

An inspired version of Chanel.


----------



## luvlux64

Pre-weekend & weekend bag = Fun Summer Bag 
With my Chanel PVC flap bag. Happy Victoria Day weekend, Canada!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tolliv said:


> An inspired version of Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074566


I ordered this one also.  Seeing yours so beautifully displayed is a good sign!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Pre-weekend & weekend bag = Fun Summer Bag
> With my Chanel PVC flap bag. Happy Victoria Day weekend, Canada!
> View attachment 4074577
> View attachment 4074576
> View attachment 4074578
> View attachment 4074579


 Thanks for sharing the real deal! It's beautiful.


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> My first diy patch project for a bag. I got the idea off you tube and ordered a generic bag from Amazon and patches from Etsy and picked up some crystals from Michael's and this is the result. Just wanted a fun bag and I love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074232
> View attachment 4074233


This is VERY cool! You did a GREAT job! And I love the colors too


----------



## Luv n bags

I love looking through this thread.  Gives me ideas of purses to use.

Pulling out my Marc Jacobs single.  I haven’t used this in years!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands again today with Mr. Sparkle. It’s a great weekend - especially with my blue lambskin Miss Dior sliding chain w/shw.  These super saturated butter soft (yet surprisingly durable) leathers just make me go “Squeeeee!!”   I could (want to - lol!) have this bag in every color.


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> I love looking through this thread.  Gives me ideas of purses to use.
> 
> Pulling out my Marc Jacobs single.  I haven’t used this in years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074703



I really like this bag!!!  Think I saw a black preloved one recently somewhere,   Would you recommend it as a casual (running errands, lol) bag?  What kind of closure does it have — a magnetic button?   Thanks


----------



## tolliv

Sunshine mama said:


> I ordered this one also.  Seeing yours so beautifully displayed is a good sign!



Thank you!  I love it and I especially love the price tag [emoji7]


----------



## jax818




----------



## Luv n bags

Iamminda said:


> I really like this bag!!!  Think I saw a black preloved one recently somewhere,   Would you recommend it as a casual (running errands, lol) bag?  What kind of closure does it have — a magnetic button?   Thanks



This is the large single.  It has two magnetic snaps on either side of the flap (pic attached).  I gave the medium size to my mom - if I remember correctly, there is only one snap.

This purse holds so much and is so light! I really like it.  And, the leather is soft and the bag is really well made.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4074826


----------



## Luv n bags

Hmmm, pic won’t show.  I’ll try again


----------



## Iamminda

tigertrixie said:


> Hmmm, pic won’t show.  I’ll try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074829



Thanks so much for the pic — super helpful.  I appreciate it .  What a great bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Alice_novee

Furla Julia Long Crossbody bag..


----------



## Monique1004

Brought Anya love to work. Anybody needs some love?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Alice_novee said:


> Furla Julia Long Crossbody bag..


Cute bag. And the trim on your dress is so pretty!


Monique1004 said:


> Brought Anya love to work. Anybody needs some love?
> View attachment 4075229


Adorable and fun!


----------



## Christofle

Wore my trusty speedy on a dreary day since she’s braved many a rainstorm.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Christofle said:


> Wore my trusty speedy on a dreary day since she’s braved many a rainstorm.


Gorgeous tulips!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you very much everyone 



BigCherry said:


> Laydees.... did I miss a Marmont party in my absence. You girls and the garden are looking great. Fab bags





RuedeNesle said:


> Breathless and speechless!





Iamminda said:


> Good to see my beautiful twins today  — and love your pretty Marmonts too.    Have a great weekend dearies.





ksuromax said:


> parade of Beauties!! like Disney princesses, Cindirella, Ariel and Snowhite!





Kendie26 said:


> Warm Thanks to all of you!!
> on your marmont @Miss_Dawn ...i say it every time i see Gucci red/hibiscus~Gucci makes THE BEST reds!
> @RuedeNesle thanks doll, that scarf is ANCIENT!!! But i still love it for the patterns & colors.@BigCherry ~yes, you missed the party....see what happens to us in your absence


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Marmont in Hibiscus Red again yesterday, on a shocking pink picnic blanket 

And Burberry Banner went to work today. Here is a picture of her sitting pretty at home.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Using my Hermes Paris Bombay 37


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Marmont in Hibiscus Red again yesterday, on a shocking pink picnic blanket
> 
> And Burberry Banner went to work today. Here is a picture of her sitting pretty at home.


Two beauties two days in a row .  Great pictures.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

An indie bag from Etsy. Pur Jus shop.
https://etsy.me/2HSkrdP


----------



## Alice_novee

Sparkletastic said:


> Cute bag. And the trim on your dress is so pretty!
> Adorable and fun!


Thanks dear!! it's inspired by chinese cheong sam..  made by indonesian designer.. the brand is sissae


----------



## dimple_14

Family lunch with vintage LV [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City and BV doggie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pur Jus from Etsy 
	

		
			
		

		
	


https://etsy.me/2HSkrdP


----------



## **Chanel**

aundria17 said:


> Alexander Want Rockie in iridescent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070874
> View attachment 4070875
> View attachment 4070877



Such a cool looking bag ! After I saw this picture, I went to search for this bag only to find out it is from an older collection, so no longer available....otherwise I would have been in trouble .
I don't have an AW bag yet, but I do love the look of yours and I adore that hardware !


----------



## **Chanel**

Christofle said:


> Wore my trusty speedy on a dreary day since she’s braved many a rainstorm.



What a beautiful picture! I must admit that it took me a while to spot the Speedy because of all the beautiful tulips .


----------



## luvlux64

My Spring/Summer work bag companion 
The Classic Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandoulière 25. Have a great work week guys


----------



## foreverbagslove

What a beautiful day today and this pink cutie makes me smile [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m back in my ivory Chanel. I had such a hard time incorporating bag into my wardrobe when I first got her. Now I’m wearing her a LOT!  I’m so glad I didn’t sell.  

She’s pretty and smooshy and wonderful.  I paired her with my Gucci sunnies and Tiffany sterling silver RTT jewelry to reference the bijoux chain. All kinds of chains and links today.


----------



## roundandround

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ Mini Gucci Marmont...(pardon my odd outfit but still cold weather here considering it’s spring)





Miss_Dawn said:


> (Kind of) twinning with @Kendie26 with my brand new Gucci Marmont in red. It's her first outing.
> 
> Mr Dawn found her for me; apparently she's sold out everywhere! Here are some pictures of her around my garden this morning.
> 
> I feel very lucky and happy carrying her





Mimmy said:


> Celebrating Royal Wedding Day with vintage Coach and a British charm.
> View attachment 4073672



Awwww those bags, those gardens and flowers.....ladies you got them all! Fab bags 



Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands again today with Mr. Sparkle. It’s a great weekend - especially with my blue lambskin Miss Dior sliding chain w/shw.  These super saturated butter soft (yet surprisingly durable) leathers just make me go “Squeeeee!!”   I could (want to - lol!) have this bag in every color.
> View attachment 4074752


This and the blue and the yellow Miss Dior of yours  You're the Dior


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back in my ivory Chanel. I had such a hard time incorporating bag into my wardrobe when I first got her. Now I’m wearing her a LOT!  I’m so glad I didn’t sell.
> 
> She’s pretty and smooshy and wonderful.  I paired her with my Gucci sunnies and Tiffany sterling silver RTT jewelry to reference the bijoux chain. All kinds of chains and links today.
> View attachment 4076305



I adore the bijoux chain on your beautiful bag.  I wish more CC bags have the bijoux chain (kicking myself for passing on one in Dec ).


----------



## Vanana

Mimmy said:


> Celebrating Royal Wedding Day with vintage Coach and a British charm.
> View attachment 4073672


This bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands again today with Mr. Sparkle. It’s a great weekend - especially with my blue lambskin Miss Dior sliding chain w/shw.  These super saturated butter soft (yet surprisingly durable) leathers just make me go “Squeeeee!!”   I could (want to - lol!) have this bag in every color.
> View attachment 4074752


Heart goes ba-dum every time you post this bag


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m back in my ivory Chanel. I had such a hard time incorporating bag into my wardrobe when I first got her. Now I’m wearing her a LOT!  I’m so glad I didn’t sell.
> 
> She’s pretty and smooshy and wonderful.  I paired her with my Gucci sunnies and Tiffany sterling silver RTT jewelry to reference the bijoux chain. All kinds of chains and links today.
> View attachment 4076305


You remember to give me a ping and give me a shot before you sell “anything” right??? In fact if the thought crosses your mind, a courtesy advance ping will assure I start saving up


----------



## BlueCherry

I’ve been carrying this little bucket bag for nearly a week now, very versatile and such soft leather.


----------



## BlueCherry

Mimmy said:


> Just having some fun!
> View attachment 4069775



Gorgeous


----------



## themeanreds

Still using my new pvc bag today


----------



## Sparkletastic

roundandround said:


> This and the blue and the yellow Miss Dior of yours  You're the Dior


Thank you!  You're so kind. I am a huge _prior to the current designer’s regime_ Dior fan! 


Iamminda said:


> I adore the bijoux chain on your beautiful bag.  I wish more CC bags have the bijoux chain (kicking myself for passing on one in Dec ).


Thank you!  These chains are very special. I’d love to have a second one in a great color addition for my collection. I’m always keeping an eye out. 


Vanana said:


> You remember to give me a ping and give me a shot before you sell “anything” right??? In fact if the thought crosses your mind, a courtesy advance ping will assure I start saving up


LOL! So sweet of you to say. But, you know I’m lusting after every bag in your collection already.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> You remember to give me a ping and give me a shot before you sell “anything” right??? In fact if the thought crosses your mind, a courtesy advance ping will assure I start saving up


@Sparkletastic so can I PLEASE get in on the “pinging action” w/ Van?! Pretty please?!!
 Van & I are good at sharing so I know she won’t mind


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4076555
> 
> 
> I’ve been carrying this little bucket bag for nearly a week now, very versatile and such soft leather.


SO awesome having you back girlfriend & LOVE your beautiful new babe, in your fave color. She’s a real head-turner, like you! A match made in heaven


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> @Sparkletastic so can I PLEASE get in on the “pinging action” w/ Van?! Pretty please?!!
> Van & I are good at sharing so I know she won’t mind


Flattery will get you girls everywhere.  I don’t have to believe it to love it.    My collection isn’t a broad as yours and Vanana’s so I’m always getting great ideas from you ladies!!! I love TPF!

But, you know I’m lurking in the bushes at your house trying to see if I can “borrow” your bags. I promise to return them tidy and well cared for after a couple of uses.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mulberry ledbury with Etsy strap


----------



## missconvy

Molly0 said:


> LOVE the twilly!



Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

and..... Shotgun pic on maiden voyage


----------



## aundria17

**Chanel** said:


> Such a cool looking bag ! After I saw this picture, I went to search for this bag only to find out it is from an older collection, so no longer available....otherwise I would have been in trouble .
> I don't have an AW bag yet, but I do love the look of yours and I adore that hardware [emoji813]!


Yes they occasionally pop up on eBay but usually very high priced.


----------



## **Chanel**

aundria17 said:


> Yes they occasionally pop up on eBay but usually very high priced.



Yes, I saw one right now but the price was quite high indeed. I'll keep an eye out, waiting for one with a good price....I really have a thing for iridescent hardware .


----------



## Kendie26

Out with my “Babe”... she’s my #2 Fave, super close to my #1 fave[emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Flattery will get you girls everywhere.  I don’t have to believe it to love it.    My collection isn’t a broad as yours and Vanana’s so I’m always getting great ideas from you ladies!!! I love TPF!
> 
> But, you know I’m lurking in the bushes at your house trying to see if I can “borrow” your bags. I promise to return them tidy and well cared for after a couple of uses.


The love & admiration is returned in spades+++  thank you Sparkle!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077150
> View attachment 4077151
> 
> Mulberry ledbury with Etsy strap


This looks SOOOOOO fantastic on you!!LOVE this guitar strapYou look super boho/rocker chic


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my “Babe”... she’s my #2 Fave, super close to my #1 fave[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077508


Gorgeous bag and dress/top K!  Reissue with chevron would be my HG (and throw in a bijoux chain and I will die!!!).  I am your #1 Fave Babe right?  lol


----------



## sdkitty

new to me MK collection Tonne hobo


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> SO awesome having you back girlfriend & LOVE your beautiful new babe, in your fave color. She’s a real head-turner, like you! A match made in heaven



Thanks @Kendie26, you’re very kind


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077150
> View attachment 4077151
> 
> Mulberry ledbury with Etsy strap



I love Mulberry and keep waiting for one with silver hardware to pop up. Yours looks great with that strap!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my “Babe”... she’s my #2 Fave, super close to my #1 fave[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077508



One of my faves too  it looks perfect with your pretty dress and is that les beiges powder I spy? I have that one but I can’t see it on


----------



## Sparkletastic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077150
> View attachment 4077151
> 
> Mulberry ledbury with Etsy strap


This strap seems like it was made for this bag. Great combo. 


sdkitty said:


> new to me MK collection Tonne hobo
> View attachment 4077615


Ooh!  I love this strap too!  What a cool bag. Mod shots?


----------



## msd_bags

One of my fave bags today, Mulberry small zipped Bayswater.


----------



## Molly0

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and..... Shotgun pic on maiden voyage


Perfect!


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> This looks SOOOOOO fantastic on you!!LOVE this guitar strapYou look super boho/rocker chic





BigCherry said:


> I love Mulberry and keep waiting for one with silver hardware to pop up. Yours looks great with that strap!





Sparkletastic said:


> This strap seems like it was made for this bag. Great combo.





Molly0 said:


> Perfect!



Thank you! 
Because I'm now obsessed with how gorgeous the combo is, I took more pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am like head over heels for my first mulberry. The size and the shape and the color and everything and ESPECIALLY with this pretty strap.


----------



## Pessie




----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4077150
> View attachment 4077151
> 
> Mulberry ledbury with Etsy strap


OMG, this is genius! i can add a longer strap to my EW Bays and make it work for me to wear more often!! 
Thanks a ton!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my “Babe”... she’s my #2 Fave, super close to my #1 fave[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077508


Quintessence of feminine style and taste!


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!
> Because I'm now obsessed with how gorgeous the combo is, I took more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077906
> View attachment 4077907
> 
> 
> I am like head over heels for my first mulberry. The size and the shape and the color and everything and ESPECIALLY with this pretty strap.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ksuromax said:


> OMG, this is genius! i can add a longer strap to my EW Bays and make it work for me to wear more often!!
> Thanks a ton!!





ksuromax said:


>



Thank you! Nice, right? The attachments cost me less than ten bucks at the local cobbler's. 

I recommend these Etsy strap makers: 
https://etsy.me/2EYXWka
http://etsy.me/2tjoRWi
https://etsy.me/2HMOTWQ


----------



## ksuromax

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! Nice, right? The attachments cost me less than ten bucks at the local cobbler's.
> 
> I recommend these Etsy strap makers:
> https://etsy.me/2EYXWka
> http://etsy.me/2tjoRWi
> https://etsy.me/2HMOTWQ


i will first see what i have in my bottomless stash, and then will check etsy, but thanks for the links anyway


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ksuromax said:


> i will first see what i have in my bottomless stash, and then will check etsy, but thanks for the links anyway



Yeah I mean it’s good in case anyone else is liking the look of them and wonders who is tried and true.  Those 3 sellers I have ordered from and have been happy with the quality.  So just a public service announcement slash review of pretty straps that are very affordable!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and dress/top K!  Reissue with chevron would be my HG (and throw in a bijoux chain and I will die!!!).  I am your #1 Fave Babe right?  lol





BigCherry said:


> One of my faves too  it looks perfect with your pretty dress and is that les beiges powder I spy? I have that one but I can’t see it on





ksuromax said:


> Quintessence of feminine style and taste!


 Right Iamminda! (although all 3 of you on this reply are my fave’s)
Yes BigCherry it’s les beiges “healthy glow” powder. I never wear powder but someone convinced me on this oneYou are way too kind ksuromax


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Brought Anya love to work. Anybody needs some love?
> View attachment 4075229


 This is such a cute bag and I love the coin purse charm!


----------



## lemontea1234

Samantha thavasa azel bag in black [emoji4]

I really like this bag. As its super roomy and heaps of pockets.


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4077920



Beautiful!

You are tempting me, dearest Pessie. [emoji6]


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> You are tempting me, dearest Pessie. [emoji6]


Thank you Mimmy!


----------



## BlueCherry

Work bag today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

msd_bags said:


> One of my fave bags today, Mulberry small zipped Bayswater.
> View attachment 4077887


Gorgeous!  It's on my own wishlist.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BigCherry said:


> Work bag today
> 
> View attachment 4078057



Pretty!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Work bag today
> 
> View attachment 4078057


Lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Work bag today
> 
> View attachment 4078057


#J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!! I’m SO stealing that one from you darlin’!


----------



## aundria17

Coach tea rose dinky


----------



## Katiesmama

I’ve been carrying this one all week, I’m obsessed!


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pretty!!!!



Thank you 



ksuromax said:


> Lovely!



Thanks @ksuromax  I’ve been away buying bracelets 



Kendie26 said:


> #J-E-A-L-O-U-S!!! I’m SO stealing that one from you darlin’!



@Kendie26 nooooooo the indigo one is yours


----------



## missconvy

I just joined the Maise club. I know, late to the party. Can you believe they stuffed this beauty in my tiny mailbox? I was sick. She turned out ok tho [emoji5]


----------



## jcnc

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4078624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined the Maise club. I know, late to the party. Can you believe they stuffed this beauty in my tiny mailbox? I was sick. She turned out ok tho [emoji5]


Beautiful ! I was late to the Naise party too. Got kne 3 months ago and loving it ever since. Love the gold chain u attached instead of the shoulder strap. And the bow ❤️


----------



## missconvy

jcnc said:


> Beautiful ! I was late to the Naise party too. Got kne 3 months ago and loving it ever since. Love the gold chain u attached instead of the shoulder strap. And the bow [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi Selene


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4078797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene



I still have my original design Selene zip in grey nappa from before Marci decided to market this version. I never use it - yours is beautiful in this colour, are the handles longer?


----------



## BlueCherry

_Lee said:


> Gucci Swing Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078901



I adore hand held totes - this one is lovely and such a heavenly colour


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BigCherry said:


> I still have my original design Selene zip in grey nappa from before Marci decided to market this version. I never use it - yours is beautiful in this colour, are the handles longer?



I think they are just soulmate handles, but they might have been made longer... Not sure cus I'm the second owner.


----------



## Monique1004

Etain Halzan with me today.


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> Etain Halzan with me today.
> View attachment 4079183



This is really nice, I was recently tempted by a jypsiere but I like this more. Is it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## Monique1004

BigCherry said:


> This is really nice, I was recently tempted by a jypsiere but I like this more. Is it easy to get in and out of?



Yes, it is. This is my most used bag out of all the Hermès. I personally don’t like Jypsiere. If you like the look of the Halzan, I highly recommend this one.


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> Yes, it is. This is my most used bag out of all the Hermès. I personally don’t like Jypsiere. If you like the look of the Halzan, I highly recommend this one.



Thanks. I like etain and I really like white stitching. I must take a closer look at this one [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Headed to the airport for the holiday weekend in my Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB.


----------



## bagloverny

Birthday gift from my husband...Saint Laurent medium Kate! In love


----------



## Esquared72

Ferragamo [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Dark red mini for dinner at local restaurant with family to kick off the long weekend holiday


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Out with my “Babe”... she’s my #2 Fave, super close to my #1 fave[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077508


This famous bag/#2 fave of yours almost broke the chanel sub-forum


----------



## Molly0

Me and my love of vintage!
Lately I’ve been deeply involved with 
this backpack(?)/sling(?)/kisslock clutch(?)  I don’t know what on earth to call it, but it’s great leather and I’m sure enjoying it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

midi Selene again today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )

The man took 22 pictures 

Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> This famous bag/#2 fave of yours almost broke the chanel sub-forum


 & “Babe” almost broke me too, w/ all the pm’s!! That was also right when you & I became gal pals


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Me and my love of vintage!
> Lately I’ve been deeply involved with
> this backpack(?)/sling(?)/kisslock clutch(?)  I don’t know what on earth to call it, but it’s great leather and I’m sure enjoying it!
> View attachment 4079585


And I love YOUR love of vintage! THis 1 is SO highly unique....I LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine


Super pretty red& that Mr. Dawn is the real gem!!


----------



## Kendie26

Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine





Kendie26 said:


> And I love YOUR love of vintage! THis 1 is SO highly unique....I LOVE it!



Wowza ladies!!!
Summer’s bursting out everywhere!
. . . And it’s beautiful!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine


Mr Dawn is a man after my own heart! 22 pictures is a "small" photo shoot for me. Then I have to select the few that make the cut. I used to watch America's Next Model" every year until Season 17.(Don't judge me!) I know the ladies get 50 frames to come up with a good picture. 

Your bag, garden, and Mr Dawn's picture taking skills are all  worthy! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC


Your dress, Chanel brooch, and WOC are so beautiful together! I know you looked great, I hope you had a great time too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vanana said:


> Dark red mini for dinner at local restaurant with family to kick off the long weekend holiday
> View attachment 4079488



 I wanted to comment on your post yesterday but the grandchildren were anxious to get pizza for dinner and I type too slow for them.  Your dark red mini is beautiful! And I love your OOTD! I hope you had a fun kick off to the long holiday weekend!


----------



## Vanana

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine


Omg that red - especially that last photo!! That is a HOT red!!!!!


----------



## Vanana

RuedeNesle said:


> I wanted to comment on your post yesterday but the grandchildren were anxious to get pizza for dinner and I type too slow for them.  Your dark red mini is beautiful! And I love your OOTD! I hope you had a fun kick off to the long holiday weekend!


Thank you - too kind of you and pizza definitely takes priority at my home too! 

I hope you and the family enjoy a nice weekend too!


----------



## roundandround

eehlers said:


> Ferragamo [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4079480



Lovely bag, like it very much!



Molly0 said:


> Me and my love of vintage!
> Lately I’ve been deeply involved with
> this backpack(?)/sling(?)/kisslock clutch(?)  I don’t know what on earth to call it, but it’s great leather and I’m sure enjoying it!
> View attachment 4079585



Great bag, nm how you call it, it's unique and that makes me 



Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine



Another appropriate and beautiful bag for a day out. I wonder if Mr. Dawn could tell Mr. round  why he made as much as 22 shots.....Mr. round would only go for 3-4 at the most 



Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC



Love the dress and bag combo, dinner's best attire of the night, right?


----------



## roundandround

Too lazy to switch for a smaller weekend bag 
Tods Joy 2 rings tote



The orange bag charm was push behind when I made this picture, put it back in front (to cover brand's name) when we're going out


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine



So happy to see the debut of this beauty!!!   I love seeing your beautiful bags and garden so big thanks to sweetie Mr Dawn for taking these lovely photos.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC



Beautiful—I bet you were the belle of the ball/family last night.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine





Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC


Holy cookies!!!...


----------



## themeanreds

Taking out this old beauty for the holiday weekend


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I love all the red bags this weekend! 

On an unrelated note, I’m wearing Lambertson Truex to my cousin’s wedding.


----------



## luvlux64

Love  all your colorful summer bags! Botd for me is “something borrowed”  - my sis preloved chanel mini in caviar  
Going out to my goddaughter’s first bday


----------



## RuedeNesle

themeanreds said:


> Taking out this old beauty for the holiday weekend
> View attachment 4080287


Lovin' your RED bag! I'm glad you're taking her out for the holiday weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

luvlux64 said:


> Love  all your colorful summer bags! Botd for me is “something borrowed”  - my sis preloved chanel mini in caviar
> Going out to my goddaughter’s first bday
> View attachment 4080374



I always love your bags (and shoes and outfits) — this top though is super super cute so I have to just let you know today .   So pretty.


----------



## luvlux64

Iamminda said:


> I always love your bags (and shoes and outfits) — this top though is super super cute so I have to just let you know today .   So pretty.


Thank you  honey,  omg you’re so sweet  . It’s a local (canada) brand. Yes, it’s cute & hides all the flaws  ! Or should I say, accentuates good areas


----------



## Isaberura

Falling for this beauty again [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Took my Siracusa PM and Rosalie coin purse with me to work. At least I'm off tomorrow and Monday!


----------



## leechiyong

Took my LV Apollo charm out today:


----------



## beachkaka

Little guy fits a ton, liking it more and more each time I use it.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Wowza ladies!!!
> Summer’s bursting out everywhere!
> . . . And it’s beautiful!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Your dress, Chanel brooch, and WOC are so beautiful together! I know you looked great, I hope you had a great time too!





roundandround said:


> Lovely bag, like it very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag, nm how you call it, it's unique and that makes me
> 
> 
> 
> Another appropriate and beautiful bag for a day out. I wonder if Mr. Dawn could tell Mr. round  why he made as much as 22 shots.....Mr. round would only go for 3-4 at the most
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress and bag combo, dinner's best attire of the night, right?





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—I bet you were the belle of the ball/family last night.





ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!!...


Kindest, humblest thanks to all of you sweeties! Such an amazing group of peeps on this thread!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Love  all your colorful summer bags! Botd for me is “something borrowed”  - my sis preloved chanel mini in caviar
> Going out to my goddaughter’s first bday
> View attachment 4080374


Love your whole look girlfriend ! Black & white is always “right!” Happy Bday to your sweet goddaughter....our goddaughter is also having a bday, her big #2!  Have fun!


----------



## Kendie26

Isaberura said:


> Falling for this beauty again [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080641


Beautiful. & so glad you are falling for her again. I’m a huge Celine fan...such an exquisite, understated, elegant brand!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

beachkaka said:


> Little guy fits a ton, liking it more and more each time I use it.
> View attachment 4080709


very nice! i love the spotlight shining down on it


----------



## jax818

Isaberura said:


> Falling for this beauty again [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080641



Bag twins on this beauty!  It’s the perfect little bag for spring and summer.  So chic and understated!  Enjoy her!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Love your whole look girlfriend ! Black & white is always “right!” Happy Bday to your sweet goddaughter....our goddaughter is also having a bday, her big #2!  Have fun!


Thanks   . It’s actually Navy & white  ... baby girls are just too cute ... I did hoped for one, but I was blessed with 3 boys


----------



## luvlux64

Going to church & lunch with the fam  ! Have a blessed Sunday everyone 
(With my Chanel PVC flap bag)


----------



## Diva_k3000

Taking my new Madewell small drawstring bucket bag for a spin to a Memorial Day party with friends.  Looks perfect with the wooden heart charm my hubby gave me for our Valentine’s Day as a married couple!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Dark red mini for dinner at local restaurant with family to kick off the long weekend holiday
> View attachment 4079488


I love everything about your outfit! 


Molly0 said:


> Me and my love of vintage!
> Lately I’ve been deeply involved with
> this backpack(?)/sling(?)/kisslock clutch(?)  I don’t know what on earth to call it, but it’s great leather and I’m sure enjoying it!
> View attachment 4079585


I really like how unique this bag is.  


Miss_Dawn said:


> I was busy getting ready to go out, so I sent Mr Dawn to take pictures of my Mulberry WOC (I've had her a month or so but this is her first outing )
> 
> The man took 22 pictures
> 
> Here are the best ones of my beautiful Scarlet in the garden  I love how she gleams in the sunshine


What a keeper! He gets the DH prize!   
And your bag is adorable. 


Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC


 Gorgeous pink, @Kendie26!


roundandround said:


> Too lazy to switch for a smaller weekend bag
> Tods Joy 2 rings tote
> View attachment 4080187
> 
> The orange bag charm was push behind when I made this picture, put it back in front (to cover brand's name) when we're going out


I like how sleek this is. 


beachkaka said:


> Little guy fits a ton, liking it more and more each time I use it.
> View attachment 4080709


Wht a cute little workhorse!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Busy holiday weekend of fun travel. 

Friday night in Charlotte - my FAVORITEE bag in my collection.  Dior Diorama in silver microcannage w/shw.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Saturday night (worn as a clutch) and Sunday brunch (worn as a shoulder bag) in Atlanta - the hardest working bag in my collection. Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black w/shw.


----------



## Monique1004

2 of 3 bags that I brought on my trip.


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## taho

Hiding from the scorching sun for a little here at the mall. Wearing my Prada Corsaire crossbody, I won't be switching bags for a while!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

luvlux64 said:


> Going to church & lunch with the fam  ! Have a blessed Sunday everyone
> (With my Chanel PVC flap bag)
> View attachment 4080986


You look great!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Vanana said:


> Dark red mini for dinner at local restaurant with family to kick off the long weekend holiday
> View attachment 4079488


You look fabulous. I can't decide who I want to be when I grow up - @Vanana or sweetie @Kendie26 (because 31 isn't anywhere near grown up  enough )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Big family dinner outting last night w/ Chanel WOC



I love the combination of this WOC and that dress. Okay, it's decided. Sorry @Vanana  but I still want to be @Kendie26 when I grow up


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Wow, thanks for all the garden, WOC and Mr Dawn compliments everyone!!  You are all very sweet to me. Hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend!



Kendie26 said:


> Super pretty red& that Mr. Dawn is the real gem!!





Molly0 said:


> Wowza ladies!!!
> Summer’s bursting out everywhere!
> . . . And it’s beautiful!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Mr Dawn is a man after my own heart! 22 pictures is a "small" photo shoot for me. Then I have to select the few that make the cut. I used to watch America's Next Model" every year until Season 17.(Don't judge me!) I know the ladies get 50 frames to come up with a good picture.
> 
> Your bag, garden, and Mr Dawn's picture taking skills are all  worthy! BEAUTIFUL!





Vanana said:


> Omg that red - especially that last photo!! That is a HOT red!!!!!





roundandround said:


> Another appropriate and beautiful bag for a day out. I wonder if Mr. Dawn could tell Mr. round  why he made as much as 22 shots.....Mr. round would only go for 3-4 at the most





Iamminda said:


> So happy to see the debut of this beauty!!!   I love seeing your beautiful bags and garden so big thanks to sweetie Mr Dawn for taking these lovely photos.





ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies!!!...





Sparkletastic said:


> What a keeper! He gets the DH prize!
> !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My French butterfly, LV Papillon, today  This is an old photo of her, I should have taken her picture in the roses today


----------



## foreverbagslove

Her [emoji173]️


----------



## bagloverny

Off to dinner with my family and my new Saint Laurent medium Kate bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look fabulous. I can't decide who I want to be when I grow up - @Vanana or sweetie @Kendie26 (because 31 isn't anywhere near grown up  enough )





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the combination of this WOC and that dress. Okay, it's decided. Sorry @Vanana  but I still want to be @Kendie26 when I grow up


Haha so sweet of you/thank you MissDawn but trust me, you want to be @Vanana ! She’s the real deal in the fashion / bag world. Oh & I love seeing your “perfumery” in todays pic w/ your LV & cool mask!


----------



## Kendie26

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 4081406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to dinner with my family and my new Saint Laurent medium Kate bag!


Your Kate beauty looks awesome on you @bagloverny! So nice “seeing” you back here....hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## Vanana

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the combination of this WOC and that dress. Okay, it's decided. Sorry @Vanana  but I still want to be @Kendie26 when I grow up


Haha join me sister! I’m also working on it! Though the most beautiful thing about @Kendie26  is not her only her spectacular taste in style but her amazing personality and caring sweetness  that is something to truly aspire to


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Haha join me sister! I’m also working on it! Though the most beautiful thing about @Kendie26  is not her only her spectacular taste in style but her amazing personality and caring sweetness  that is something to truly aspire to


Oh hush sweet mama! YOU are the same as soooooo many dearest Lovelies are on here....the list could go on & on for pages!! Love ya woman


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Girl, you know I love your bags, your style, scarves/jewelry etc but what I REALLY want is your beautiful hair!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you know I love your bags, your style, scarves/jewelry etc but what I REALLY want is your beautiful hair!!!


Aww, you're too kind!!


----------



## Monique1004

Last bag that I brought on my trip.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

My new RM Bree Bag. I got it just before mothers day as a gift to myself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Clapton backpack as a crossbody. I am in love!


----------



## Molly0

Back to M0851 today


----------



## faintlymacabre

Celine Tri-fold in Kohl


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Love the hardware!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Roots, 3rd day in a row.
> View attachment 4072347


That leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> My new RM Bree Bag. I got it just before mothers day as a gift to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081828


This pink is sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> That leather is gorgeous!


Thanks. We’re very proud of Roots here in Canuckland.  lol


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink is sooo pretty! Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Love this one but @ksuromax where are the bracelets


----------



## BlueCherry

Small trifold in washed blue


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Love this one but @ksuromax where are the bracelets


Thank you!  i was terribly late today, had to leave them behind


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Small trifold in washed blue
> 
> View attachment 4082068


What a beautiful shade!!


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Went shopping with MCM...


----------



## luvlux64

Off today doing LOTS of spring cleaning ! Now off to the garden centre ... 
have a great work week everyone!


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!  i was terribly late today, had to leave them behind



Lol you must have felt naked - I do when I have bare arms and I don’t wear quite as many as you ...



ksuromax said:


> What a beautiful shade!!



Thank you [emoji4] 



luvlux64 said:


> Off today doing LOTS of spring cleaning ! Now off to the garden centre ...
> have a great work week everyone!
> View attachment 4082171



Love these cute clutches ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Off today doing LOTS of spring cleaning ! Now off to the garden centre ...
> have a great work week everyone!
> View attachment 4082171


I am also loving your tshirt! Soooo hilarious!!!!! It is so true that even the bags under our eyes are designer! Hahahahaha


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> Love these cute clutches ...



Thanks my friend


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> I am also loving your tshirt! Soooo hilarious!!!!! It is so true that even the bags under our eyes are designer! Hahahahaha


Thanks  . Yes! I love this tee  ... I usually wear it after sleepless nights of hospital on call   ... so appropriate


----------



## luvlux64

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look great!


Thank you


----------



## Molly0

luvlux64 said:


> Off today doing LOTS of spring cleaning ! Now off to the garden centre ...
> have a great work week everyone!
> View attachment 4082171


Love this!  If I saw you walking around the garden centre where I shop, I would be so happy!  I think I would try and make you my friend.


----------



## gswpurse

bringing my Dior gaucho saddle bag out today


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Lol you must have felt naked - I do when I have bare arms and I don’t wear quite as many as you ...


 kinda... i still had my watch on the right, and reg stack of silver ones on the left (i never take them off) so, no, i was only half 'dressed'


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvlux64 said:


> Off today doing LOTS of spring cleaning ! Now off to the garden centre ...
> have a great work week everyone!
> View attachment 4082171


Great t-shirt, lol


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City and bracelets, Hermes shawl and gloves


----------



## ScottyGal

LV speedy at the airport


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Speedy 30


----------



## Kendie26

faintlymacabre said:


> Celine Tri-fold in Kohl





BigCherry said:


> Small trifold in washed blue
> 
> View attachment 4082068


TriFold Love Forever!!! Kudos to both of you lovelies w/ your bags....both are incredible!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

For the short work week... thinking of selling it off and wanted to use it a few more times and make sure.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> TriFold Love Forever!!! Kudos to both of you lovelies w/ your bags....both are incredible!!



Thanks Kendie


----------



## BlueCherry

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For the short work week... thinking of selling it off and wanted to use it a few more times and make sure.
> View attachment 4082792



This is really cute, I have a black mini skirt just like it - too old to wear it now but keep it because it’s cute. Maybe I should turn it into a bag


----------



## foreverbagslove

[emoji16]


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Was inspired by @Shelby33’s picture of her beautiful Nikki purse to wear one of my Loewe L Ring hobos today. She’s seen better days, but still hardly looks like a 15 year old bag.

I own the same bag (in like new condition) in brown and a yellow version is in the mail. I’m a sucker to Loewe’s nappa leather and the oldish L hardware that kinda looks like a d.


----------



## BlueCherry

MandarinaDrunk said:


> Was inspired by @Shelby33’s picture of her beautiful Nikki purse to wear one of my Loewe L Ring hobos today. She’s seen better days, but still hardly looks like a 15 year old bag.
> 
> I own the same bag (in like new condition) in brown and a yellow version is in the mail. I’m a sucker to Loewe’s nappa leather and the oldish L hardware that kinda looks like a d.



Looks so lovely and supple. I really love the look of slouch bags and have a couple but hardly use them. I’m like Victor Meldrew in personality now and get so irritated with myself trying to find things I can’t find inside my bag. I then get so exasperated and tip it upside down, sometimes what I’m seeking isn’t even in it


----------



## luvlux64

Molly0 said:


> Love this!  If I saw you walking around the garden centre where I shop, I would be so happy!  I think I would try and make you my friend.


 ... I thought of that, too, after posting here! Somebody would be like “You’re luvlux?!” 


Addicted to bags said:


> Great t-shirt, lol


Thank you  ... all these “saying tees” are from Etsy! I’m getting addicted  ... I have a few different pieces now


----------



## Shelby33

MandarinaDrunk said:


> Was inspired by @Shelby33’s picture of her beautiful Nikki purse to wear one of my Loewe L Ring hobos today. She’s seen better days, but still hardly looks like a 15 year old bag.
> 
> I own the same bag (in like new condition) in brown and a yellow version is in the mail. I’m a sucker to Loewe’s nappa leather and the oldish L hardware that kinda looks like a d.


Great bag, I would love to own a Loewe bag someday!!


----------



## Shelby33

BigCherry said:


> Looks so lovely and supple. I really love the look of slouch bags and have a couple but hardly use them. I’m like Victor Meldrew in personality now and get so irritated with myself trying to find things I can’t find inside my bag. I then get so exasperated and tip it upside down, sometimes what I’m seeking isn’t even in it


I love them but I have to use a lot of small pouches! Otherwise I would never find anything!


----------



## Molly0

Not very summery today, but still she holds my heart.


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City and bracelets, Hermes shawl and gloves


Great combo!  Just gorgeous!
But i’m trying my darndest to identify the scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> [emoji16]
> View attachment 4082798


My daughter loves this combo! Chick fil a and alma bb in de!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Great combo!  Just gorgeous!
> But i’m trying my darndest to identify the scarf.


thank you!  
it's Couvertures et Tenues du Jour (from men's collection)


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For the short work week... thinking of selling it off and wanted to use it a few more times and make sure.
> View attachment 4082792


it's very cute


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> it's Couvertures et Tenues du Jour (from men's collection)


Thankyou.  It really makes such a striking outfit with the bag & the gloves!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou.  It really makes such a striking outfit with the bag & the gloves!


thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my pale blue studded Michael Kors Bristol today. And proud that I stuck with my previous bag for 1.5 weeks. That's pretty good for me.


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

BigCherry said:


> Looks so lovely and supple. I really love the look of slouch bags and have a couple but hardly use them. I’m like Victor Meldrew in personality now and get so irritated with myself trying to find things I can’t find inside my bag. I then get so exasperated and tip it upside down, sometimes what I’m seeking isn’t even in it





Shelby33 said:


> I love them but I have to use a lot of small pouches! Otherwise I would never find anything!



I travel light on days where I don't hit up the gym. Just have a big wallet and a little keychain wallet in the main part of the bag and my phone and 3DS in the zippered compartment. (I sub out the 3DS with a PSP/iPad/book depending on what I'm up to during my commute.)

My slouch hobo pet peeve is that the drape and the magnetic closure means that they look roomier than they are so when I impulse shop, I'll put my purchase in my purse and it will look super awkward. I tried to get around this with the Celine Bittersweet, which zippers, but then I have the black hole issue that you guys mention...


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Not very summery today, but still she holds my heart.
> View attachment 4082840


& my heart too.....kissing my screen


----------



## Kendie26

Balenciaga Mini Papier A4


----------



## missconvy

Rebecca Minkoff nylon tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083257


So cute!


----------



## StylishMD

It's a Prada kind of day!


----------



## lcutli1

My trusty travel day duo! 

Bal classic city bag &
Longchamp medium tote

Holds so much, and can take a ton of abuse. Couldn't live without them


----------



## lcutli1

Sparkletastic said:


> Busy holiday weekend of fun travel.
> 
> Friday night in Charlotte - my FAVORITEE bag in my collection.  Dior Diorama in silver microcannage w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night (worn as a clutch) and Sunday brunch (worn as a shoulder bag) in Atlanta - the hardest working bag in my collection. Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in black w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081109



OMGGGG that Diorama . I was *THIS* close to buying one a few months ago but wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it aside from holiday parties. So great to see you wearing it in spring! Do you find you get a lot of wear out of it?


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!


Kindest Thanks Sunshine mama (love that name!)


----------



## Kendie26

StylishMD said:


> It's a Prada kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083345


Oh wow, this is so incredibly LOVELY...totally gorgeous & I also love that twilly! What a GREAT pic!


----------



## Monique1004

My buttery soft Loewe knot


----------



## Shelby33

Monique1004 said:


> My buttery soft Loewe knot
> View attachment 4083875


THAT bag is gorgeous!!! I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba Elisha maybe from '09?


----------



## Shelby33

MandarinaDrunk said:


> I travel light on days where I don't hit up the gym. Just have a big wallet and a little keychain wallet in the main part of the bag and my phone and 3DS in the zippered compartment. (I sub out the 3DS with a PSP/iPad/book depending on what I'm up to during my commute.)
> 
> My slouch hobo pet peeve is that the drape and the magnetic closure means that they look roomier than they are so when I impulse shop, I'll put my purchase in my purse and it will look super awkward. I tried to get around this with the Celine Bittersweet, which zippers, but then I have the black hole issue that you guys mention...


I put my purchases inside too and it can look a bit bulky!


----------



## foreverbagslove

The good trusty speedy B25[emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083257


I love this bag!  


StylishMD said:


> It's a Prada kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083345


Sooooo stylish. This is one sexy Prada! 


lcutli1 said:


> OMGGGG that Diorama . I was *THIS* close to buying one a few months ago but wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it aside from holiday parties. So great to see you wearing it in spring! Do you find you get a lot of wear out of it?


I wear this bag quite a bit - from nice casual to dressy. Metallics are my favorite neutral so I can pair this bag with just about anything in my closet. The shine / sparkle works to brighten and give interest to my outfits in a similar fashion as a pop of color (like a bright red or cheery yellow) does.  In fact sometimes it’s a “quieter” choice than some brights would be. 


Monique1004 said:


> My buttery soft Loewe knot
> View attachment 4083875


Gosh, the beauty of this leather comes right through the photos!


----------



## ksuromax

lcutli1 said:


> View attachment 4083376
> 
> My trusty travel day duo!
> 
> Bal classic city bag &
> Longchamp medium tote
> 
> Holds so much, and can take a ton of abuse. Couldn't live without them


your City is


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083257



How did I not know about this beauty of yours Kendie darling!? You have the best taste


----------



## grnbri

My new Prada etiquette tote!  It holds the kitchen sink plus more.  Love being able to wear it as a messenger also! The glazed calf is tdf.  And....front pocket (squeal!) !!!


----------



## jax818

This is the bag I broke my one year bag ban for.  So in love with the Loewe puzzle bag!


----------



## Iamminda

My easy-breezy tote today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> My easy-breezy tote today


I like this one as an alternative to the NF. Is this new to your collection?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> My easy-breezy tote today


This is on the top of my Wish list!  
I hope you're having a great week! Oakland has cooled off a lot since the weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I like this one as an alternative to the NF. Is this new to your collection?



Thanks.  Agree  — some people think of this bag as a NF with a zipper.  I got this last summer and carry it as it comes up In rotation (lol).  



RuedeNesle said:


> This is on the top of my Wish list!
> I hope you're having a great week! Oakland has cooled off a lot since the weekend!



Thanks.  I love mine.  I hope you get one soon. It’s amazing how the weather changed like that.  Have a great week


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Papier


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> My buttery soft Loewe knot
> View attachment 4083875


Ooooooooh LaLa.....me likey, me likey LOTS!! Never saw this style & the color is magnificent!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> My easy-breezy tote today


So chic & pretty....you have  super fab charms too my LoveBug gal pal.....& i like when you do your waterstamp “IM”


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> Sooooo stylish. This is one sexy Prada!
> I wear this bag quite a bit - from nice casual to dressy. Metallics are my favorite neutral so I can pair this bag with just about anything in my closet. The shine / sparkle works to brighten and give interest to my outfits in a similar fashion as a pop of color (like a bright red or cheery yellow) does.  In fact sometimes it’s a “quieter” choice than some brights would be.
> Gosh, the beauty of this leather comes right through the photos!





Law said:


> How did I not know about this beauty of yours Kendie darling!? You have the best taste


Kind thanks to both of you uber stylish gals.....you know I’m a huge fan of both of you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So chic & pretty....you have  super fab charms too my LoveBug gal pal.....& i like when you do your waterstamp “IM”



Thanks K .   My poor man’s watermark, lol.  Just discovered I can write on pics


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooooh LaLa.....me likey, me likey LOTS!! Never saw this style & the color is magnificent!



Thanks, Kendie! Buttery soft is the only word that can describe this easy going bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My easy-breezy tote today


So summery and such a beautiful patina!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack again.


----------



## mbaldino

lcutli1 said:


> View attachment 4083376
> 
> My trusty travel day duo!
> 
> Bal classic city bag &
> Longchamp medium tote
> 
> Holds so much, and can take a ton of abuse. Couldn't live without them



Two of my favorite bags!


----------



## mbaldino

jax818 said:


> This is the bag I broke my one year bag ban for.  So in love with the Loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> View attachment 4084200



Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jax818 said:


> This is the bag I broke my one year bag ban for.  So in love with the Loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> View attachment 4084200


What size is this?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So summery and such a beautiful patina!



Thanks SM .   I really like your Clapton backpack and the twilly looks really pretty.  Do you have a favorite way to carry this bag or do you carry it all 3 (4?) ways?


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I knew Dior's lattice leather looked familiar...


----------



## jasmint




----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SM .   I really like your Clapton backpack and the twilly looks really pretty.  Do you have a favorite way to carry this bag or do you carry it all 3 (4?) ways?


Thank you IM! I've had this not quite a week, so I've not had a chance to carry it different ways other than crossbody and shoulder style. I usually don't like backpack style because I like to have my things really close to me at all times.  When I'm out and about, I go in and out if my bag quite frequently, and having it on my back means it's just another added step to get to my things.  I'm super lazy that way


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again.


Prettiest backpack I’ve ever seen....truly!I love this!


----------



## sherrylynn

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again.


Love that scarf on your bag! Looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sherrylynn said:


> Love that scarf on your bag! Looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Prettiest backpack I’ve ever seen....truly!I love this!


Thank you hehehe.


----------



## ScottyGal

LV alma bb


----------



## themeanreds

I got another clear bag from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQVWCGH?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) but this time in a hard plastic. It’s pretty tiny, but very cute. I also added some star sparkle to jazz it up a bit. Also got the star appliqués on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0787QBCP5?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) and used E6000 adhesive. Enjoying it today


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> My easy-breezy tote today



This is my favourite style of the canvas bags from LV, I much prefer it to the Neverful and love DA print. It’s such a pretty bag and yes easy-breezy is spot on


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jax818 said:


> This is the bag I broke my one year bag ban for.  So in love with the Loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> View attachment 4084200


Bag perfection


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> This is my favourite style of the canvas bags from LV, I much prefer it to the Neverful and love DA print. It’s such a pretty bag and yes easy-breezy is spot on



Thanks BC .  It’s so perfect for me — only wish they also make it in DG or Monogram Eclipse (why are these prints only for guys? )


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Balenciaga Mini Papier A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083257


She’s so neat!!!


----------



## Vanana

Monique1004 said:


> My buttery soft Loewe knot
> View attachment 4083875


Simple yet gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

The impossible to be out of style, goes with everything, and right for all occasions bag today 

Rain, snow, heat, weddings, supermarket, work, whatever... you can only be limited by your imagination when referring to this bag’s versatility 

3 years old and looks the same as day 1, and we are still so very much in love


----------



## jax818

mbaldino said:


> Stunning!



Thanks!



Sunshine mama said:


> What size is this?



It’s the medium.  I love this size!  It’s very practical and it still looks good crossbody.


----------



## Molly0

Me & my vintage again.  My latest rescue is a coated canvas Dior bucket with leather trim and beige leather interior.  
I think she’s a keeper.


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> She’s so neat!!!





Vanana said:


> The impossible to be out of style, goes with everything, and right for all occasions bag today
> 
> Rain, snow, heat, weddings, supermarket, work, whatever... you can only be limited by your imagination when referring to this bag’s versatility
> 
> 3 years old and looks the same as day 1, and we are still so very much in love
> 
> View attachment 4085490


Thanks girlfriend...that Bal Papier mini bag is “my version” of a Celine Nano Luggage that I always wanted but never bought since I own 2 other sizes in Luggage bags. That Bal shape & size are pretty much spot on to the Nano.
I LOVE how you wrote about your trusty 225....perfectly said. You can not only be a model for Karl & all things Chanel, you could write copy for their advertisements! So glad you both are still in love!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Me & my vintage again.  My latest rescue is a coated canvas Dior bucket with leather trim and beige leather interior.
> I think she’s a keeper.
> View attachment 4085673


Your vintage collection continues to amaze....it’s sheer brillance!


----------



## Kendie26

themeanreds said:


> I got another clear bag from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQVWCGH?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) but this time in a hard plastic. It’s pretty tiny, but very cute. I also added some star sparkle to jazz it up a bit. Also got the star appliqués on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0787QBCP5?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) and used E6000 adhesive. Enjoying it today
> View attachment 4085350
> 
> View attachment 4085349
> 
> View attachment 4085348


Wow, you did a GREAT job ....totally love this & what you put inside looks so chic!


----------



## dodocat

Casual Friday!


----------



## missconvy

themeanreds said:


> I got another clear bag from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BQVWCGH?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) but this time in a hard plastic. It’s pretty tiny, but very cute. I also added some star sparkle to jazz it up a bit. Also got the star appliqués on Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0787QBCP5?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf) and used E6000 adhesive. Enjoying it today
> View attachment 4085350
> 
> View attachment 4085349
> 
> View attachment 4085348



You have a great eye for putting pretty things together!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Friday and also happy National [emoji507]day!


----------



## faithbw

The latest edition to my purse collection, a Coach Rogue in Ivy.


----------



## obcessd

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

dodocat said:


> Casual Friday!



Beautiful colour [emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue  I SO  This color!! 




It's the same bag. The website pic is way better then my blurry home picture below.


----------



## Molly0

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue  I SO  This color!!
> 
> View attachment 4086359
> 
> 
> It's the same bag. The website pic is way better then my blurry home picture below.
> 
> View attachment 4086361


I like your picture better.


----------



## themeanreds

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you did a GREAT job ....totally love this & what you put inside looks so chic!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## themeanreds

missconvy said:


> You have a great eye for putting pretty things together!


Awwww, thanks!! Made my day


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Your vintage collection continues to amaze....it’s sheer brillance!


Awe how sweet of you! 
. . . But really it’s just luck.


----------



## pianolize

jasmint said:


> View attachment 4085103


I love this and have had my eye on the light pink!!! How is it?


----------



## Kendie26

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue  I SO  This color!!
> 
> View attachment 4086359
> 
> 
> It's the same bag. The website pic is way better then my blurry home picture below.
> 
> View attachment 4086361


It’s absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! And i like YOUR picture better


----------



## Kendie26

obcessd said:


> View attachment 4086279
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!


Ugh I want to cry every time i see this bag because I love it SO SO much


----------



## Kendie26

My most “babied” bag out to dinner w/ mom


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci pochette in my roses this morning  This little pochette has such great capacity for a mini bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag out to dinner w/ mom


Stunner 
The real question is are you having a good hair day?


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Stunner
> The real question is are you having a good hair day?


 HAHAHAHAHA OMG girl if you ONLY knew & saw my disastrous hair! The humidity is OFF the charts & my hair has never looked worse, but at my age I’m starting to say “ who cares!”


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci pochette in my roses this morning  This little pochette has such great capacity for a mini bag.


SO cute!! I’m about to post my rose pics for you over in garden land!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci pochette in my roses this morning  This little pochette has such great capacity for a mini bag.


Your roses are truly breathtaking!!! The right one is my favorite combo.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag out to dinner w/ mom


This is just beautiful, it’s breathtaking every time I see you wear it


----------



## luvlux64

I have to make the most (use) of it this summer   ... Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Sparkletastic

jasmint said:


> View attachment 4085103


This bag is perfection in orange!!!!


Iamminda said:


> Thanks BC .  It’s so perfect for me — only wish they also make it in DG or Monogram Eclipse (why are these prints only for guys? )


I’ve wondered the same things. I don’t wear earth tones so the brown / beige / blue monos don’t appeal to me. But I could be very tempted to get a girly LV canvas bag in black/grey. 


Vanana said:


> The impossible to be out of style, goes with everything, and right for all occasions bag today
> 
> Rain, snow, heat, weddings, supermarket, work, whatever... you can only be limited by your imagination when referring to this bag’s versatility
> 
> 3 years old and looks the same as day 1, and we are still so very much in love
> 
> View attachment 4085490


I need one of these asap. A true gap in my collection. Is this the mini? I think I need the M/L. 

Your outfit is stunning by the way. Your Chanels are TDF but you also are TP’s style queen!


Molly0 said:


> Me & my vintage again.  My latest rescue is a coated canvas Dior bucket with leather trim and beige leather interior.
> I think she’s a keeper.
> View attachment 4085673


I am soooo enamored with your vintage collection. This is perfect. 


Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag out to dinner w/ mom


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Perfect for running errands [emoji4]
Happy Saturday!


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> I have to make the most (use) of it this summer   ... Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 4087059



I love that pale pink, hope it comes In calfskin one day. I gifted that hand cream to my Mum last week and have to say it’s rather nice. Of course I won’t be getting one as I don’t like my hands THAT much


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Thanks BC .  It’s so perfect for me — only wish they also make it in DG or Monogram Eclipse (why are these prints only for guys? )



Yes I never wear brown and own nothing brown but I’d love a MP in DG for the winter months. I think I saw a new round coin purse with a key chain recently in monogram eclipse - have you seen it?


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> Yes I never wear brown and own nothing brown but I’d love a MP in DG for the winter months. I think I saw a new round coin purse with a key chain recently in monogram eclipse - have you seen it?


Really?  I have not seen it — need to look into it.  I have been wanting a round coin purse forever but have no use for it but one in ME is too tempting!!!!   Thanks BC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Molly0 said:


> I like your picture better.



Thank you Molly!  Your Dior is totally Gorgeous!   



Kendie26 said:


> It’s absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! And i like YOUR picture better



Thank you Kendie!  Your Chanel is also totally Gorgeous!


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> I love that pale pink, hope it comes In calfskin one day. I gifted that hand cream to my Mum last week and have to say it’s rather nice. Of course I won’t be getting one as I don’t like my hands THAT much


Girlfriend, you made me laugh  ... here’s a funny story for you: I bought a Miss Dior Body Creme together with this Chanel hand cream. We are a “No scent policy” at work but I can get away with it as it is mild enough. I usually apply the Miss Dior on my chest & upper arms area... one day, I was smelling myself (if Miss Dior didn’t fade away after a sweaty “activity” at work), my coworker asked me what I was doing... I said I’m just trying to smell Miss Dior. She says, “...so you have Miss Dior on your boobs & Chanel on your hands?!...” we just laughed so hard!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Going to a party tonight with Rosie, my Alma BB. Here she is on a jaunt in the garden before we went out


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA OMG girl if you ONLY knew & saw my disastrous hair! The humidity is OFF the charts & my hair has never looked worse, but at my age I’m starting to say “ who cares!”


Poor sweetie Kendie. You need to carry your HG Boy bag, and then your hair will fall into place


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> SO cute!! I’m about to post my rose pics for you over in garden land!





Sunshine mama said:


> Your roses are truly breathtaking!!! The right one is my favorite combo.



Thank you both very much!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

My new baby, full review in 2018 good unknown brands thread.


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> Girlfriend, you made me laugh  ... here’s a funny story for you: I bought a Miss Dior Body Creme together with this Chanel hand cream. We are a “No scent policy” at work but I can get away with it as it is mild enough. I usually apply the Miss Dior on my chest & upper arms area... one day, I was smelling myself (if Miss Dior didn’t fade away after a sweaty “activity” at work), my coworker asked me what I was doing... I said I’m just trying to smell Miss Dior. She says, “...so you have Miss Dior on your boobs & Chanel on your hands?!...” we just laughed so hard!



I think I saw the Miss Dior on IG - did your DH have something to do with it??? My memory is going  

However I must have missed the post where you said you also apply La Mer on your bottom  

I can imagine the giggles at work but being in construction I won’t be letting myself get caught sniffing my body


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Going to a party tonight with Rosie, my Alma BB. Here she is on a jaunt in the garden before we went out



And where did this little beauty appear from....   it’s gorgeous, such a perfect shade of pink - it would look great in my collection


----------



## luvlux64

BigCherry said:


> I think I saw the Miss Dior on IG - did your DH have something to do with it??? My memory is going
> 
> However I must have missed the post where you said you also apply La Mer on your bottom
> 
> I can imagine the giggles at work but being in construction I won’t be letting myself get caught sniffing my body


OMG  this is hilarious  ... yes, you did miss my La Mer Butt cream  ... and yes, told hubby that as I’m ageing, I need help smelling more pleasant now!  ... The same coworker asked me, “Why do you buy Chanel hand cream? Would it say Chanel when you apply it on?!” I said, “No. But if I slap you in the face it will mark, ‘Coco was here’ !”  ... And on with the LOLs again


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My most “babied” bag out to dinner w/ mom



The most stunning CC bag ever!!!  And I love your pretty dress.


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> OMG  this is hilarious  ... yes, you did miss my La Mer Butt cream  ... and yes, told hubby that as I’m ageing, I need help smelling more pleasant now!  ... The same coworker asked me, “Why do you buy Chanel hand cream? Would it say Chanel when you apply it on?!” I said, “No. But if I slap you in the face it will mark, ‘Coco was here’ !”  ... And on with the LOLs again



OMG I’m ageing too so I must also need help smelling more pleasant but the trouble is the sense of smell goes along with the eyesight and the hearing ...   

That’s so funny about your co-worker and the slap


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is perfection in orange!!!!
> 
> I’ve wondered the same things. I don’t wear earth tones so the brown / beige / blue monos don’t appeal to me. But I could be very tempted to get a girly LV canvas bag in black/grey.
> I need one of these asap. A true gap in my collection. Is this the mini? I think I need the M/L.
> 
> Your outfit is stunning by the way. Your Chanels are TDF but you also are TP’s style queen!
> I am soooo enamored with your vintage collection. This is perfect.
> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you for the kind words but seriously it’s inconceivable to me that you have any gap in your collectiOn. 

All of my reissues are size 225 which is similar to the ML and I find that works really well for me. Though I’m holding out for a slightly larger size 226 in black quilted with SHINY ruthenium - if that’s ever made, as my ultimate casual reissue to be with a non gold hardware


----------



## meowmix318

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily


Love that dog tag


----------



## themeanreds

My newest vintage acquisition - a Noe in red epi leather. She hails from 1996.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> I have to make the most (use) of it this summer   ... Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 4087059


Couldn't you use it in the winter also when it's snowing?


----------



## ScottyGal

Betsey Johnson


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> Couldn't you use it in the winter also when it's snowing?


True  ... but Toronto winter can be as cold as Mars  ... don’t want to take the chance of it freezing & cracking


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I have to make the most (use) of it this summer   ... Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 4087059


I think(?) I’ve told you before that you have a truly artistic eye w/ your pics, arrangements, outfit ensembles, etc.   & hey, a babe wearing both Miss Dior & Chanel cream is 1 that I’d like to stand next to!!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I have to make the most (use) of it this summer   ... Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 4087059


I think(?) I’ve told you before that you have a truly artistic eye w/ your pics, arrangements, outfit ensembles, etc.   & hey, a babe wearing both Miss Dior & Chanel cream is 1 that I’d like to stand next to!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> The most stunning CC bag ever!!!  And I love your pretty dress.





luvlux64 said:


> This is just beautiful, it’s breathtaking every time I see you wear it


Kindest thanks my dearies.....no clue on why the double post reply above (?) And sorry if I’m forgetting to thank anyone else but clearly I’m messing up somehow on here. Peace everyone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> And where did this little beauty appear from....   it’s gorgeous, such a perfect shade of pink - it would look great in my collection



Rosie would look super in your collection Cherry! She is quite new. Details in my thread which is only occasionally on-topic as you know https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dawns-small-but-well-loved-collection.965411/page-24

Cherry, I think you don't need Rosie though. Your baby pink SDJ is a similar colour. Repeat after me: we don't need any new bags, we don't need any new bags


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kipling beach bag


----------



## myluvofbags

_Lee said:


> Betsey Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088045


This is so cute and must be a big conversation starter


----------



## dodocat

Chloe Drew


----------



## Panzerfeline

Took my Valentino Spike bag out on a spin this weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily


 Especially love the charm!!!!!


----------



## pmburk

Gucci navy leather bucket.


----------



## jcnc

luvlux64 said:


> Love  all your colorful summer bags! Botd for me is “something borrowed”  - my sis preloved chanel mini in caviar
> Going out to my goddaughter’s first bday
> View attachment 4080374


Love the bag and love ❤️ your outfit. The top is soo cute


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Rosie would look super in your collection Cherry! She is quite new. Details in my thread which is only occasionally on-topic as you know https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dawns-small-but-well-loved-collection.965411/page-24
> 
> Cherry, I think you don't need Rosie though. Your baby pink SDJ is a similar colour. Repeat after me: we don't need any new bags, we don't need any new bags



Miss Dawn I got quite behind during my hiatus and still haven’t fully caught up  and the threads just keep getting longer 

I agree I don’t need Rosie but I sure would like her .... “we don’t need any new bags” .... that reminds me of when I was at school and regularly got lines “I must not backchat the teacher” and “I must not swear in class” being the more preponderant ones...

I don’t like your version any more than the teachers though


----------



## Diva_k3000

Red Coach Legacy demi flap crossbody today while antiquing and running errands!


----------



## Yuki85

Going to the work [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Kendie26

Panzerfeline said:


> Took my Valentino Spike bag out on a spin this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088286


 this looks AMAZING!! Gorgeous ensemble & bag


----------



## pianolize

My beater Liebeskind w Latte Macchiato, killing time being a tourist in my own city, waiting for the ferry!


----------



## ksuromax

i'm on a roll  
morning/work - BV Cabat
evening/dinner - Balenciaga clutch


----------



## Molly0

I’m stickin’ with this Dior Bucket.
I’m taken with the subtlety of the logo.(it’s barely detectable and shows up only in certain light)


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great week ahead guys!


----------



## Panzerfeline

Kendie26 said:


> this looks AMAZING!! Gorgeous ensemble & bag


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> i'm on a roll
> morning/work - BV Cabat
> evening/dinner - Balenciaga clutch


Double Whammy!! So glad you got the red Bal clutch....it’s SO cool


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great week ahead guys!
> View attachment 4089226
> View attachment 4089227


You sure look HOT in those RockstudsWowee mama! Love it all


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Today I wanted to use an everyday bag. This is my little Brighton 'Pretty Tough' bag. She is lovely and soft, the perfect size, extremely comfy and she's tough so she is happy carrying barrier sunscreen, a diaper, wipes, and food.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)


Such a cute pair. Love the card holder!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089422


 The flowers are sooo cool!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089422



What a beautiful birthday bag — Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)



Two adorable cuties!!!


----------



## Katnow

Does anyone know what brand this bag may be? Just bought it today- I like it - seems like real leather but no idea of the brand
Thanks


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers are sooo cool!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089422


this is so pretty, you have some of the best bags on here imo, touches of feminine details all the time.


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Katnow said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag may be? Just bought it today- I like it - seems like real leather but no idea of the brand
> Thanks



My Lovcat Paris purse has great leather and a very similar clasp but it isn’t exactly subtitle with its branding.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful birthday bag — Happy Birthday!!


Thank you


----------



## Katnow

Thank you!


----------



## Katnow

MandarinaDrunk said:


> My Lovcat Paris purse has great leather and a very similar clasp but it isn’t exactly subtitle with its branding.


Thank you!


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> You sure look HOT in those RockstudsWowee mama! Love it all


Thanks  Ms K  ... speaking of comfy shoes, this (barely) kitten heels are sooo comfy for my feet!   .. I can walk, dance, jump in it with no problem  ... love these Valentinos


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 (the 25 B is my mum's)


----------



## jasmint

pianolize said:


> I love this and have had my eye on the light pink!!! How is it?



It’s a piece of art, I love the details [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30 (the 25 B is my mum's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089667



Love this almost twins thing you share with your Mom.


----------



## obcessd

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh I want to cry every time i see this bag because I love it SO SO much



I know! I find it so classy [emoji7]


----------



## obcessd

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)



I love love love this color and I have been eyeing the marmont flap in small. Is this the dusty pink color?


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089630



I love this look with your beautiful wallet.  (You know I have had this bag in my shopping cart for months now.  And you and SM are always tempting me with beautiful pics of this bag, lol).


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> I love this look with your beautiful wallet.  (You know I have had this bag in my shopping cart for months now.  And you and SM are always tempting me with beautiful pics of this bag, lol).



DO IT [emoji6][emoji14] #YOLO


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My new Versace [emoji178]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cathy Roels from Belgium


----------



## meowmix318

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089630


What a pretty and colorful wallet


----------



## Kendie26

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089630


Hey lovely, we’ve missed you lately....adore this bag & your wallet is SO cool!! What a great way to showcase that beauty! And I think i spy Eos lippie!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4089785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Roels from Belgium


This looks fabulous on you! I seriously WANT those pants!! Flower power all the way baby


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089422


So, so, SOOO pretty & fits in perfectly with your beautiful feminine collection! I saw this one online not too long ago & I “ooooh’ed & aw’d” at it! Happy Birthday G


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute pair. Love the card holder!





Iamminda said:


> Two adorable cuties!!!





obcessd said:


> I love love love this color and I have been eyeing the marmont flap in small. Is this the dusty pink color?


Kind Thanks to you Dearies! Yes, obcessd it’s the “dusty pink” color. I ordered it directly off Gucci website & that’s the name they call it. It can get confusing if you see it at other authorized retailers as they may not call it the same name (at least I’ve seen it listed as “beige” &/or “nude”)...it’s a perfect neutral beige-blush. Do let me know if you get the Flap version...it’s gorgeous! I love your taste!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this pic and your description—you sure know how to sell a bag!!!!  I want to buy everything here!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Betsey Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088045


This made me smile! Cute!


Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)


OH MY GOSH!  Loooooove both! But I neeeeeed that card case!!! Is it a recent add?  I gotta find one!!! 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4089785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Roels from Belgium


Pretty pink


----------



## Sparkletastic

At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).  


6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.  

Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Hey lovely, we’ve missed you lately....adore this bag & your wallet is SO cool!! What a great way to showcase that beauty! And I think i spy Eos lippie!



Hello Sweet Kendie [emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]

Yeah, I’m totally slacking on posting (due to being on pain meds for strained/sprained shoulders—but slowly recovering), but I’m very good at clicking likes [emoji6][emoji13].

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Eos!!! One of the few things I can buy at Costco and actually finish before expiration date [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38] (hehe, PSA).

Ok, heading on over to food thread to post.


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> So, so, SOOO pretty & fits in perfectly with your beautiful feminine collection! I saw this one online not too long ago & I “ooooh’ed & aw’d” at it! Happy Birthday G


Thank you Your right I do have a pretty girly collection lol. I've always been pretty girly Thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!



Sorry to hear about your knee — hope it heals quickly.  You definitely need a new bag to make up for the fact that you can’t wear heels — just saying


----------



## pmburk

Gucci bucket again today.


----------



## dodocat

Been carrying the Givnechy Antigone (medium) to work for about a month now. Fits absolutely everything, including files and a 13 inch laptop.


----------



## Molly0

haha. We’re kind of cousins 
these days. 



pmburk said:


> Gucci bucket again today.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!


Yes! Definitely! & please share photos of your new addition!


----------



## eadam13

My new Ferragamo out and about doing some jewelry shopping


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Sorry to hear about your knee — hope it heals quickly.  You definitely need a new bag to make up for the fact that you can’t wear heels — just saying


I think it’s international law that I need to get a recovery bag.  


dodocat said:


> Been carrying the Givnechy Antigone (medium) to work for about a month now. Fits absolutely everything, including files and a 13 inch laptop.


I love this!!!! I want it for a workhorse too. Good to hear that it comfortably fits a laptop!


Molly0 said:


> Yes! Definitely! & please share photos of your new addition!


I’m looking and lurking as I type.


----------



## Kendie26

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hello Sweet Kendie [emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]
> 
> Yeah, I’m totally slacking on posting (due to being on pain meds for strained/sprained shoulders—but slowly recovering), but I’m very good at clicking likes [emoji6][emoji13].
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Eos!!! One of the few things I can buy at Costco and actually finish before expiration date [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38] (hehe, PSA).
> 
> Ok, heading on over to food thread to post.





Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!


Eeek...so sorry to hear about both of you beauties....speediest recovery to both of you
Sparkle~that chanel flat cardholder is from season 18P; calfskin Lucky Charms card holder. I can’t look up exact code at moment but if you need it for your SA to try & find 1 for you, just PM me to remind me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Eeek...so sorry to hear about both of you beauties....speediest recovery to both of you
> Sparkle~that chanel flat cardholder is from season 18P; calfskin Lucky Charms card holder. I can’t look up exact code at moment but if you need it for your SA to try & find 1 for you, just PM me to remind me!


Thanks!  I’ll run by and see if one can find it. Yours is TDF!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!



Well.. maybe [emoji38] 
But good on you for doing so well at rehab! It can be a real beeotch!


----------



## taho

Coach Peyton, very lightweight with a crossbody strap.


----------



## jax818

Using my Palm Springs backpack for a week straight.


----------



## lenarmc

eadam13 said:


> My new Ferragamo out and about doing some jewelry shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090321



Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Eeek...so sorry to hear about both of you beauties....speediest recovery to both of you
> Sparkle~that chanel flat cardholder is from season 18P; calfskin Lucky Charms card holder. I can’t look up exact code at moment but if you need it for your SA to try & find 1 for you, just PM me to remind me!



Thank you Kendie for your sweet wishes.  As you can see, I took a page out of Sparkle’s playbook—bought the Dolce wallet you see in the clear bag (and the same print card holder).  I must say my pain seemed to be eased a bit after my impulse purchase [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38], or the 40% off helped (D&G Summer sale is live now).  If I don’t feel better soon, I might have to up the ante and get something from the Chanel Cruise line [emoji7][emoji7].  I love self-medicating thru happy shopping [emoji16][emoji13].


----------



## Vanana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Kipling beach bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088126


Beautiful hat and love your towel dress


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!


Totally on the new bag... just what the doc ordered 
Speedy recovery!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Large Veneta


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip (forest, NZ deer napa) & loewe coin purse


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vanana said:


> Beautiful hat and love your towel dress



Oh thanks!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip (forest, NZ deer napa) & loewe coin purse
> View attachment 4090907



LOVE the coin purse!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carrying my chanel (vintage) black camera case for a week or so. i  her


----------



## leechiyong

LV Nano Pallas with me:


----------



## pianolize

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip (forest, NZ deer napa) & loewe coin purse
> View attachment 4090907


 SO adorable!!!


----------



## ayyylex

My companion this week! I died when I saw the color and had to have it.


----------



## pianolize

ayyylex said:


> My companion this week! I died when I saw the color and had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091115


Wow, that's gorgeous! Never seen it, what season?!


----------



## Monique1004

Katnow said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag may be? Just bought it today- I like it - seems like real leather but no idea of the brand
> Thanks


Maybe Chloe? I had a bag with a similar buckle. Any logo inside the bag? Post it on the thread below. I’m always amazed by how people know all these bags. 

Please help Identify this Handbag!
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Please-help-Identify-this-Handbag!.633033/


----------



## Monique1004

eadam13 said:


> My new Ferragamo out and about doing some jewelry shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090321



I didn’t know this bag comes in bicolor option. gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

Very cherry hot pink day!


----------



## Monique1004

Katnow said:


> Does anyone know what brand this bag may be? Just bought it today- I like it - seems like real leather but no idea of the brand
> Thanks



Maybe it’s Chloe Elsie look a like since there’s no logo engraving on top of the buckle.


----------



## CoachCruiser

In honor of Kate Spade..."dusty peony" byrdie bag.......may she find the peace that she deserves.


----------



## ayyylex

pianolize said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous! Never seen it, what season?!


This is an outlet bag I bought at the end of last year! It's a hologram East West Harley hobo. I think it was a fall 2017 bag. Luckily, I bought the last one they had in stock!


----------



## pianolize

One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ayyylex said:


> My companion this week! I died when I saw the color and had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091115


Irridescent / oil slick colors are everything!  I’m happy for you. So pretty. 


pianolize said:


> One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!
> View attachment 4091443


I looooove pink and green together. You lucky duck!  I haven’t found a bag in this color combo yet!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi Minerva in taupe nabuk. I never thought I would love a nubuck bag but this feels so so heavenly that I can't stop petting it. Like velvet/velour, just so plush.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Two silver charms on my speedy


----------



## ksuromax

ayyylex said:


> My companion this week! I died when I saw the color and had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091115


i am a big fan of iridescent colour, big  to your beauty!  great score!


pianolize said:


> One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!
> View attachment 4091443


this colour combo....


----------



## pmburk

My vintage version of the Gucci Ophidia Medium camera crossbody.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## Sunshine mama

pmburk said:


> My vintage version of the Gucci Ophidia Medium camera crossbody.


Love this! Is this your own vintage or were you able to find this treasure?


----------



## Molly0

pianolize said:


> One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!
> View attachment 4091443


So fresh & beautiful!  Love it!


----------



## pmburk

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this! Is this your own vintage or were you able to find this treasure?



It wasn't mine, I bought it secondhand last spring, before Gucci came out with the new Ophidia (and before vintage Gucci prices skyrocketed). I found it in a pile of vintage purses at a dusty flea market in the middle of nowhere, I think I paid either $10 or $15. The lining was completely flaked off & a huge mess (common for those bags) but my husband was able to vacuum it all out so now it's just a nice blue microfiber.


----------



## RuedeNesle

My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.


----------



## Nibb

A Valentino that I do not know the name of, it’s buttery soft, very squishy and feels like velvet.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092380



Happy 3-month Anniversary dear beautiful Ambler!  What a sweet thing to gift each grandkid with a reward for a year of accomplishments and hard work


----------



## pianolize

Sparkletastic said:


> Irridescent / oil slick colors are everything!  I’m happy for you. So pretty.
> I looooove pink and green together. You lucky duck!  I haven’t found a bag in this color combo yet!





ksuromax said:


> i am a big fan of iridescent colour, big  to your beauty!  great score!
> 
> this colour combo....





Molly0 said:


> So fresh & beautiful!  Love it!


Aw, thx everyone!!! There was actually another in the inverse combo, which I also loved!!! And TONS of other combos too. I only had negative space left in my suitcase...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My LV Black MC Claudia & only some of what goes inside. 



Did I forget to mention that the LV MC Line is my absolute favorite line!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy 3-month Anniversary dear beautiful Ambler!  What a sweet thing to gift each grandkid with a reward for a year of accomplishments and hard work


Hi I!
Thanks very much!
The grandkids did well this year. They start 2nd, 5th, and 8th grade in August. The four of us are going to enjoy a Summer of no homework!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092322


Pretty, pretty!  I bet this is fun to carry!


Nibb said:


> View attachment 4092448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Valentino that I do not know the name of, it’s buttery soft, very squishy and feels like velvet.


Non rockstud Valentino is sooooo underrated. The leathers are great. This is a beauty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.


----------



## Nibb

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty, pretty!  I bet this is fun to carry!
> Non rockstud Valentino is sooooo underrated. The leathers are great. This is a beauty!


Thank you. I agree 1000% that the nonRS Valentino bags are underrated. Their workmanship is incredible and the materials are the best.


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out for my Herbag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.
> View attachment 4092731



Absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!


----------



## Monique1004

Sparkletastic said:


> Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.
> View attachment 4092731



So gorgeous~


----------



## obcessd

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks to you Dearies! Yes, obcessd it’s the “dusty pink” color. I ordered it directly off Gucci website & that’s the name they call it. It can get confusing if you see it at other authorized retailers as they may not call it the same name (at least I’ve seen it listed as “beige” &/or “nude”)...it’s a perfect neutral beige-blush. Do let me know if you get the Flap version...it’s gorgeous! I love your taste!



Eeek! I did it, I ordered the dusty pink small flap version on Gucci’s site! You’re my enabler! [emoji38]


----------



## pianolize

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4092448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Valentino that I do not know the name of, it’s buttery soft, very squishy and feels like velvet.





Nibb said:


> Thank you. I agree 1000% that the nonRS Valentino bags are underrated. Their workmanship is incredible and the materials are the best.


 it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

obcessd said:


> Eeek! I did it, I ordered the dusty pink small flap version on Gucci’s site! You’re my enabler! [emoji38]


  WOOHOO!!! This is EXCITING!!! I’ll be on the lookout for your newest beauty!!! Early


----------



## Kendie26

pmburk said:


> My vintage version of the Gucci Ophidia Medium camera crossbody.


Love this one but I am particularly smitten w/ your kitty! What a beautiful face & those eyes


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.
> View attachment 4092731


I think I AM PLOTTING over how to steal this from you someday SOON! It is THE bag of ALL bags.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.
> View attachment 4092731


I think I AM PLOTTING over how to steal this from you someday SOON! It is THE bag of ALL bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

I’m so behind [emoji85] now I can’t remember the details in the pics [emoji23]



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Love the way you wear your shirt ...



Panzerfeline said:


> Took my Valentino Spike bag out on a spin this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088286



Gorgeous 



pmburk said:


> Gucci navy leather bucket.



Love this 



pianolize said:


> My beater Liebeskind w Latte Macchiato, killing time being a tourist in my own city, waiting for the ferry!
> View attachment 4089111



Fabulous colour and love the top of the latte too 



Molly0 said:


> I’m stickin’ with this Dior Bucket.
> I’m taken with the subtlety of the logo.(it’s barely detectable and shows up only in certain light)
> View attachment 4089180
> View attachment 4089181



I’ve been eyeing an old season Dior for a while, it’s not quite vintage but I’m very tempted 



Kendie26 said:


> Heading out for a bit w/ this little gal....i so adore the mini Gucci Marmont...perfect for just the essentials, which is typically all I carry. (chanel reissue charms case, Iphone & key case)



You always pick the prettiest additions. Love that cardholder 



Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089422



So pretty 



Sparkletastic said:


> At rehab with my trusty carefree / workhorse bag - Fendi By The Way (large black).
> View attachment 4090038
> 
> 6 weeks of not being allowed to wear heels. Methinks I may die.
> 
> Fab bag, get well soon and if you’re laid up Internet browsing aka online shopping is a lifesaver
> 
> Doesn’t that mean I kinda _have_ to get a new bag to drown my sorrows? Lol!



YES!!! 



eadam13 said:


> My new Ferragamo out and about doing some jewelry shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090321



I love this bag. I had one Ferragamo, a small verve tote and at the time I thought I wouldn’t use it so sold it virtually brand new for about £400. Biggest regret as the quality was second to none. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks!  I’ll run by and see if one can find it. Yours is TDF!



See if they have two please 



ayyylex said:


> My companion this week! I died when I saw the color and had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091115



Beautiful



pianolize said:


> One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!
> View attachment 4091443



Awesome colour combo!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4092008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Minerva in taupe nabuk. I never thought I would love a nubuck bag but this feels so so heavenly that I can't stop petting it. Like velvet/velour, just so plush.



MM’s nubuck is heavenly, I like the pairing of this with your dress



Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092322



Beautiful slouch and colour



RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092380



Happy Birthday Ambler  downsizing is hard but I have it off to a tee now. Two items I carry in big bags are simply left out of little bags. Well done for managing! And that’s so sweet about the grandkids 



Sparkletastic said:


> Plotting with Mr. Sparkle over whiskey drinks and Chanel pearly grey lamb M/L flap.
> View attachment 4092731



Hmmmmm... what are you plotting though??

Those who know me know I only buy Chanel slg’s as the bags don’t suit my lifestyle. However there are one or two that seriously tempt me and this is just one of them. Stunning!


----------



## BlueCherry

My baby SDJ out sunbathing on my bonnet while I clear out the clutter in my car, shoes, bags (plastic ones fear not), dog treats, cement, bricks etc ...


----------



## Iamminda

BigCherry said:


> My baby SDJ out sunbathing on my bonnet while I clear out the clutter in my car, shoes, bags (plastic ones fear not), dog treats, cement, bricks etc ...
> 
> View attachment 4093135



Beautiful SDJ — and beautiful car!!!   I think I really really like blue cars as of recently (but have always settled for neutral colors ).


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful SDJ — and beautiful car!!!   I think I really really like blue cars as of recently (but have always settled for neutral colors ).



Thank you Iamminda  I’ve always had neutral too, silver or dark grey. This one only came in blue or a vivid yellow and I was so taken with the blue. But now I won’t wear my blue raincoat because my hairdresser accused me of matching it to my car


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://etsy.me/1Zdwsuv


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Friyayyy
What a long week. Hope you all are having a fabulous day. [emoji173]️


----------



## pmburk

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one but I am particularly smitten w/ your kitty! What a beautiful face & those eyes



Aw, thanks! Her name is Adele, she is a little sweetheart.


----------



## Saroliv

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


I have just bought the Louis Vuitton double V bag in Sesame and absolutely love it!


----------



## aundria17

Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off


----------



## BlueCherry

pmburk said:


> Aw, thanks! Her name is Adele, she is a little sweetheart.



I missed the kitty - must go back and take a look, I’d love a cat but my little dog would chase it too much


----------



## BlueCherry

pmburk said:


> My vintage version of the Gucci Ophidia Medium camera crossbody.



Adele is soooo pretty and would colour match my doggy perfectly ...


----------



## Saroliv

My gorgeous Louis Vuitton double V bag..





Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BigCherry said:


> Happy Birthday Ambler  downsizing is hard but I have it off to a tee now. Two items I carry in big bags are simply left out of little bags. Well done for managing! And that’s so sweet about the grandkids


Hi BC! 
Thanks for the Ambler birthday wishes and the congrats on managing downsizing! And thanks for the kind words about my grandkids!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hanging out at the harbor with Mr. S. and visited a beautiful chapel with my gold lamb Chanel boy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G!!


Thank you! 


Monique1004 said:


> So gorgeous~


Thanks! 


Kendie26 said:


> I think I AM PLOTTING over how to steal this from you someday SOON! It is THE bag of ALL bags.


LOL! Thanks, Kendie!


BigCherry said:


> Hmmmmm... what are you plotting though??


Planning got a new line of business. Wish us luck!


aundria17 said:


> Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093311


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Hanging out at the harbor with Mr. S. and visited a beautiful chapel with my gold lamb Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093495


 gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

aundria17 said:


> Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093311


what a lovely, happy blue!


----------



## Monique1004

Pink! Pink! Pink!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> My baby SDJ out sunbathing on my bonnet while I clear out the clutter in my car, shoes, bags (plastic ones fear not), dog treats, cement, bricks etc ...
> 
> View attachment 4093135


TDF beautiful bag AND car...clearly i knew you drove around in blue wheels girlfriend!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks!
> LOL! Thanks, Kendie!
> Planning got a new line of business. Wish us luck!
> This is a beautiful bag!



Sparkle very, very best of luck with the new business


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> TDF beautiful bag AND car...clearly i knew you drove around in blue wheels girlfriend!!



Thanks sweetie, and now I know you’re so fond of singing you can sing “it had to be blue” ala Frank Sinatra


----------



## BlueCherry

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4089630



What an amazing wallet  between you and @luvlux64 I am discovering that I’m rather nosy


----------



## meowmix318

aundria17 said:


> Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093311


Love the color


----------



## Nibb

A creamy Veneta tote.


----------



## obcessd

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Ambler is three months old today! Three months ago I set out on a mission to downsize my bag. I was not sure if it was going to work because I typically carry medium totes and satchels. I've been carrying Ambler every day since she arrived! I've made several changes to the contents and I'm sure I'm not done yet, but here's what I'm carrying in her now. Not pictured is my big Samsung Galaxy Mega2 phone which I used to take the picture. It fits in the front zipper compartment. I still wish I could I fit a pair of sunglasses inside but I don't want to get a bigger bag just for that. Happy Three Months Ambler!
> P.S. I usually don't carry that much cash but today is the last day of school and I'm giving each grandchild money when I pick them up from school to buy something they want.
> View attachment 4092380



This is the most honest what’s in my bag photo. Love it! [emoji177]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hermes Lindy 26


----------



## RuedeNesle

obcessd said:


> This is the most honest what’s in my bag photo. Love it! [emoji177]


Thanks!


----------



## Emes

OOTD shot before seeing Hamilton with this lovely handbag!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> https://etsy.me/1Zdwsuv
> View attachment 4093252
> View attachment 4093253


I LOVE this bag!!!!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4093974


This colour is spectacular!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

aundria17 said:


> Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093311


 This is such a cool bag. How do you like it?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE this bag!!!!!!



Oh thank you! Reagan Mackenzie in Australia is a darling to work with. I highly recommend asking her for a custom bag of your dreams! She sourced the rainbow hardware for me and sent swatches to choose from and changed the dimensions of an existing pattern to be smaller to suit me and was willing to bling up the bag with the studs, etc. A great experience.


----------



## Vanana

pianolize said:


> One of my newest handmade artisan Italian acquisitions!
> View attachment 4091443


This is A great find!!!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Hanging out at the harbor with Mr. S. and visited a beautiful chapel with my gold lamb Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093495


Gold lamb- you are brave! Although I understand as it’s a stunning beauty worthy of the extra care!   I make exceptions only for ones as stunning as this.


----------



## Kendie26

Emes said:


> OOTD shot before seeing Hamilton with this lovely handbag!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093986


What a phenomenal picture....you look incredibly GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4093974


THIS color makes my heart race faster than most....how utterly amazing & special!


----------



## Kendie26

Last night w/ chanel SO Black WOC, out w/ hub for dinner.


----------



## aundria17

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool bag. How do you like it?


I'm enjoying it. Wish the opening was a little bigger but over all a nice size and easy to carry.


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! Reagan Mackenzie in Australia is a darling to work with. I highly recommend asking her for a custom bag of your dreams! She sourced the rainbow hardware for me and sent swatches to choose from and changed the dimensions of an existing pattern to be smaller to suit me and was willing to bling up the bag with the studs, etc. A great experience.


It's really a beautiful bag and I love the details! Just gorgeous.. And thank you for the info!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> It's really a beautiful bag and I love the details! Just gorgeous.. And thank you for the info!



No problem. The bright lining, which I got to choose,  goes so well with the hardware.
	

		
			
		

		
	




The price point is amazing and the leather smell is strong! Yum! It also feels so buttery soft which you don't always get with metallics.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ chanel SO Black WOC, out w/ hub for dinner.



   another of those tempting Chanels so soon after Sparkles, I just can’t cope  love this one Kendie it’s special and you too. Hope you had a great dinner out and didn’t spill any on my, oops, I mean your woc


----------



## BlueCherry

Why does iOS autocorrect only correct it to words that would get you banned from tpf


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB camouflaged within the new pink roses in my garden


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB camouflaged within the new pink roses in my garden



Love this pretty little bag so much  especially with the matching roses  

I just bought a new pink hybrid rose bush called “For your eyes only” and the little cutie only closes itself up at night to go to sleep until the morning...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> THIS color makes my heart race faster than most....how utterly amazing & special!


Thank you sweet Kendie26 and SomethinGoodCanWork. I've been eyeing this baby for awhile but wasn't sure the color would work. Once I saw it in person it was


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No problem. The bright lining, which I got to choose,  goes so well with the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094315
> 
> 
> The price point is amazing and the leather smell is strong! Yum! It also feels so buttery soft which you don't always get with metallics.


You designed a beautiful bag, I love everything about it! Great lining!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> You designed a beautiful bag, I love everything about it! Great lining!



Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Molly0

Emes said:


> OOTD shot before seeing Hamilton with this lovely handbag!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093986


Wow! Just stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB camouflaged within the new pink roses in my garden


Wow your roses are beautiful! Btw, where is your beautiful alma bb bag? Can't find it!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emes said:


> OOTD shot before seeing Hamilton with this lovely handbag!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093986


you look terrific!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ chanel SO Black WOC, out w/ hub for dinner.


You're looking very stylish dear Kendie


----------



## leechiyong

Miniature obsessed (nano Pallas and Boite Chapeau charm):


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Why does iOS autocorrect only correct it to words that would get you banned from tpf


Hahahaha  Your smartphone is being smart and it does it on purpose... It's trying to get you banned from TPF, to protect your bank balance


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BigCherry said:


> Love this pretty little bag so much  especially with the matching roses
> 
> I just bought a new pink hybrid rose bush called “For your eyes only” and the little cutie only closes itself up at night to go to sleep until the morning...


How darling is that 
Thank you. I love Rosie too. I'm having a hard time trying to carry anything else. She's the perfect everyday size and weekend size and party size and pretty much everything size...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow your roses are beautiful! Btw, where is your beautiful alma bb bag? Can't find it!!!


Hahaha  she's hiding 
Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous!


Thanks!!!


Monique1004 said:


> Pink! Pink! Pink!
> View attachment 4093568


LOOOOOVE this combo!


Emes said:


> OOTD shot before seeing Hamilton with this lovely handbag!!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093986


You look stunning. Every element perfect!


Vanana said:


> Gold lamb- you are brave! Although I understand as it’s a stunning beauty worthy of the extra care!   I make exceptions only for ones as stunning as this.


Thanks for the compliment. Funny thing, however, this bag isn’t particularly fussy. I use it a lot and even traveled with it quite a bit. No rubbing on the color. I have, however, gotten color transfer on it twice  and luckily it came off easily with baby wipes. So I’ve been really pleased with it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Blu Persan lambskin Miss Dior with Roberto Cavalli Carmignano shades.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Blu Persan lambskin Miss Dior with Roberto Cavalli Carmignano shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094779


Love this colour as well!  I used to only carry black bags, sometimes tan, and I still love black bags, but somehow I can't get enough of bright coloured bags now


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Blu Persan lambskin Miss Dior with Roberto Cavalli Carmignano shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094779


So perfect!  A Dior Dream!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Blu Persan lambskin Miss Dior with Roberto Cavalli Carmignano shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094779


Gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## Law

Picture from yesterday but I was wearing my coco loop again today too


----------



## MamaSleepy

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute outfit and nice bag! [emoji3]


I know this is an old post but thought I'd try my luck. May I ask how your Bonnie tote held up? Pros/cons? TIA


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love this colour as well!  I used to only carry black bags, sometimes tan, and I still love black bags, but somehow I can't get enough of bright coloured bags now


Thanks!  And I’m a color junkie now too. I’ve even bought more white / black / grey clothes to be able to wear my colored bags. 


Molly0 said:


> So perfect!  A Dior Dream!


Thank you!


Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous color!!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

My SO Birkin’s 1st day out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> My SO Birkin’s 1st day out.
> View attachment 4095107


Oh that is Gorgeous Monique!!!! Etoupe? And?


----------



## pianolize

Vanana said:


> This is A great find!!!


TY- I actually had to return to the store since after I left it, I kept  thinking about it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> You're looking very stylish dear Kendie


Thank you dearest & so is your super pretty Alma amongst your exquisite roses! Pink love forever


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> My SO Birkin’s 1st day out.
> View attachment 4095107


This is SO pretty Monique....awesome pic &  on her first outting!


----------



## Emes

Kendie26 said:


> What a phenomenal picture....you look incredibly GORGEOUS!!!





Molly0 said:


> Wow! Just stunning!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look terrific!



And @Sparkletastic (not sure why I can’t quote you) sincere thank you’s to you all!![emoji4]

I mostly read, rarely post-but always drool over your lovely handbags shown! Thanks for being wonderful and fashionably inspiring!![emoji41]


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that is Gorgeous Monique!!!! Etoupe? And?



Thanks! Etoupe & Rouge Tomate


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> This is SO pretty Monique....awesome pic &  on her first outting!



Thank you. I’m super excited to take her out.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Blu Persan lambskin Miss Dior with Roberto Cavalli Carmignano shades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094779


Great blue!! (love your yellow, too!) happiest colour and summer perfection!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## themeanreds

Yesterday on the way to a birthday dinner with my vintage Gucci clutch/shoulder bag (switched out the strap to a non-Gucci chain).


----------



## Sparkletastic

themeanreds said:


> Yesterday on the way to a birthday dinner with my vintage Gucci clutch/shoulder bag (switched out the strap to a non-Gucci chain).
> View attachment 4095498


Great bag. And the chain looks super cute!


----------



## TotinScience

A knotted summer dream - Von Holzhausen mini caged crossbody and M. Gemi platform sandals


----------



## ksuromax

BV Veneta


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta


That's a fabulous look, sweetie! I  the combination of red/white stripes, blue bag and scarf.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a fabulous look, sweetie! I  the combination of red/white stripes, blue bag and scarf.


merci, Cherie! 
(i am also wearing a red Bal strap on the right hand  )


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> merci, Cherie!
> (i am also wearing a red Bal strap on the right hand  )


Naturellment!  

Btw, I'm not keeping the black bracelet I asked you to auth. last week. I've decided to cut back on the pre-owned buying because it's just too d***n nerve wracking and too many disappointments where you then have to waste a lot of time and energy to return a SNAD item and sometimes you even have to fight for a refund.

I've asked a Bal store to find a black Classic Double Tour in the EU for me, if possible.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Naturellment!
> 
> Btw, I'm not keeping the black bracelet I asked you to auth. last week. I've decided to cut back on the pre-owned buying because it's just too d***n nerve wracking and too many disappointments where you then have to waste a lot of time and energy to return a SNAD item and sometimes you even have to fight for a refund.
> 
> I've asked a Bal store to find a Double Tour in the EU for me, if possible.


did you see my response on it?
i totally know what you mean, besides, Bal bracelets don't cost that much to hunt for pre-loved, on sales they cost the same as in the secondary market, hense, why pre-owned?? 
unless it's a rare colour (like your UV, or my Coq) i see no point in fishing in eB@y


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV Veneta



Looking great but you got to include the bracelets   I need to see your bracelets too, I admire the way they always tie in with your outfit. I really like this shirt


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Naturellment!
> 
> Btw, I'm not keeping the black bracelet I asked you to auth. last week. I've decided to cut back on the pre-owned buying because it's just too d***n nerve wracking and too many disappointments where you then have to waste a lot of time and energy to return a SNAD item and sometimes you even have to fight for a refund.
> 
> I've asked a Bal store to find a black Classic Double Tour in the EU for me, if possible.



I’ve bought a couple from My Teresa and Matches Fashion, I think they deliver to the US.


----------



## ScottyGal

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## luvlux64

At the Salon with my LV Speedy B25  . Happy Monogram Monday


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling & cycling break.


Total exchanged "Good morning!" + wave, so far = 3 
 
Plus yelled at 1 squirrel, "Kamikaze maniac!!!"


----------



## ksuromax

BigCherry said:


> Looking great but you got to include the bracelets   I need to see your bracelets too, I admire the way they always tie in with your outfit. I really like this shirt


lol  
thank you! will try next time


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> did you see my response on it?
> i totally know what you mean, besides, Bal bracelets don't cost that much to hunt for pre-loved, on sales they cost the same as in the secondary market, hense, why pre-owned??
> unless it's a rare colour (like your UV, or my Coq) i see no point in fishing in eB@y


Yes, I did, but I was mulling the bracelet over so forgot to say thank you.

I agree with you 100%. I've had so many SNAD purchases lately  It's true I've found some beautiful amazing conditions bags and SLG pre-owned, but now the SNAD:s are adding up and it takes so much time to return and in some cases make claims etc and it's just not worth the hassle. Just see the last one that I just PM:ed you. I would never have imagined that seller to send off a SNAD  At least when you buy from a store you can return if something is damaged, which happens.


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, I did, but I was mulling the bracelet over so forgot to say thank you.
> 
> I agree with you 100%. I've had so many SNAD purchases lately  It's true I've found some beautiful amazing conditions bags and SLG pre-owned, but now the SNAD:s are adding up and it takes so much time to return and in some cases make claims etc and it's just not worth the hassle. Just see the last one that I just PM:ed you. I would never have imagined that seller to send off a SNAD  At least when you buy from a store you can return if something is damaged, which happens.


I’m so sorry about the rash of SNAD’s. That’s so frustrating.


----------



## Glttglam

Another late birthday gift, the Michael Kors Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yummy, yummy Jimmy Choo Raven


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sparkletastic said:


> Yummy, yummy Jimmy Choo Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096681


What a beautiful bag. Could you please post the measurements? Thanks.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so sorry about the rash of SNAD’s. That’s so frustrating.


Thank you  I only buy like new, and ask specifically for confirmation of this and details in convos with sellers. How hard can it be?! Describing something like new, with store tags still attached and it arrives with black green spots on the front, a hole in the handle and lots of scratches. Not to mention folded/bent and crumpled in to a 1/3 too small box. And the seller is not in the EU so there are fees as well. Totally unnecessary if the seller had been up front as I wouldn't have bought the bag in the first place.

But with Bal it's just true that many of the best colours are from earlier years so it's hard not to buy when you finally find one of them that you've been looking for. And I have been very lucky with some of my purchases which is why, against better judgement, I keep trying, I guess  Comparing my Ultra Violet City with the one I received today, you wouldn't even think they're from the same brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

LuckyBitch said:


> What a beautiful bag. Could you please post the measurements? Thanks.


Thank you! 

13.5” W x 15.5”H x 5.5”D


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Another late birthday gift, the Michael Kors Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096682


Beautiful! Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you  I only buy like new, and ask specifically for confirmation of this and details in convos with sellers. How hard can it be?! Describing something like new, with store tags still attached and it arrives with black green spots on the front, a hole in the handle and lots of scratches. Not to mention folded/bent and crumpled in to a 1/3 too small box. And the seller is not in the EU so there are fees as well. Totally unnecessary if the seller had been up front as I wouldn't have bought the bag in the first place.
> 
> But with Bal it's just true that many of the best colours are from earlier years so it's hard not to buy when you finally find one of them that you've been looking for. And I have been very lucky with some of my purchases which is why, against better judgement, I keep trying, I guess  Comparing my Ultra Violet City with the one I received today, you wouldn't even think they're from the same brand.


Oh my gosh! That’s horrible!

And, I have to commiserate with you on  being “stuck” in the preloved market because you like certain styles / colors. I adore Chanel single flap jumbos but, they’re discontinued. So, I have no choice but to buy preloved. 

Oddly, I’ve never had a problem with a handbag purchase from individual seller. It’s been retailers (Reebonz and TheRealReal) who lied horribly in their descriptions. I’d never buy from those sites *ever* again.  The bags were in much worse condition than described.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh my gosh! That’s horrible!
> 
> And, I have to commiserate with you on  being “stuck” in the preloved market because you like certain styles / colors. I adore Chanel single flap jumbos but, they’re discontinued. So, I have no choice but to buy preloved.
> 
> Oddly, I’ve never had a problem with a handbag purchase from individual seller. It’s been retailers (Reebonz and TheRealReal) who lied horribly in their descriptions. I’d never buy from those sites *ever* again.  The bags were in much worse condition than described.


This was not an individual seller. I PM:ed you!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you  I only buy like new, and ask specifically for confirmation of this and details in convos with sellers. How hard can it be?! Describing something like new, with store tags still attached and it arrives with black green spots on the front, a hole in the handle and lots of scratches. Not to mention folded/bent and crumpled in to a 1/3 too small box. And the seller is not in the EU so there are fees as well. Totally unnecessary if the seller had been up front as I wouldn't have bought the bag in the first place.
> 
> But with Bal it's just true that many of the best colours are from earlier years so it's hard not to buy when you finally find one of them that you've been looking for. And I have been very lucky with some of my purchases which is why, against better judgement, I keep trying, I guess  Comparing my Ultra Violet City with the one I received today, you wouldn't even think they're from the same brand.


this is just so unfair, i am very sorry for you, my Dear


----------



## roundandround

LP on a visit 


Sorry about DH's hand, he's trying to remove the bag and wanted me to sit on there  I said nooooo leave her alone


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> LP on a visit
> View attachment 4096781
> 
> Sorry about DH's hand, he's trying to remove the bag and wanted me to sit on there  I said nooooo leave her alone


Hilarious and beautiful at the same time


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BigCherry said:


> I’ve bought a couple from My Teresa and Matches Fashion, I think they deliver to the US.


Thank you   but I have the reverse problem, I'm in the EU. I've contacted a Bal boutique for help and am waiting to hear from them. It's the Double Tour with Classic hardware and they seem to be sold out every where.


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Happy Belated Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## GeorginaLavender

BigCherry said:


> What an amazing wallet  between you and @luvlux64 I am discovering that I’m rather nosy



Some SLGs are too pretty to not be seen[emoji16][emoji38].  Thank you, and I agree that @luvlux64 ‘s bag is FABULOUS!!!

(No need to do a what’s in my bag when you can already see it, lol).


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


Very pretty, love the pink!


----------



## luvlux64

GeorginaLavender said:


> Some SLGs are too pretty to not be seen[emoji16][emoji38].  Thank you, and I agree that @luvlux64 ‘s bag is FABULOUS!!!
> 
> (No need to do a what’s in my bag when you can already see it, lol).


Thank you  ! And to @BigCherry as well  ... I remember a friend of mine who loves bags as much as I do, swears she  won’t “waste” money on slg’s. Because “people won’t see it anyway “ ... well, she’s wrong  ... I love matching my bags with slgs  ... have a great day guys


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ chanel SO Black WOC, out w/ hub for dinner.


Ms K, is this new? I missed the reveal! I’m loving these design of WOC than the classic  . Beautiful  ... is it same size, etc.?


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.



The leather on this looks superb!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


Cute!!! And where did you get the strap?  I need one just like it for one of my bags.


----------



## pianolize

Glttglam said:


> Another late birthday gift, the Michael Kors Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096682


I love it!!! I actually brought back something very similar-but-different, from Parma!!! Will post later- 



roundandround said:


> LP on a visit
> View attachment 4096781
> 
> Sorry about DH's hand, he's trying to remove the bag and wanted me to sit on there  I said nooooo leave her alone


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


loooove!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.



This is so pretty.   I like the look of the One Handle bag a lot — but I think I like this red one even better.


----------



## luvlux64

Driving to Niagara Falls for a day trip today  ... with my Hermes Evelyne tpm


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


This is pretty and looks well made


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty, love the pink!


Thank you SGCW



BigCherry said:


> The leather on this looks superb!


BC, yes! The leather is really nice. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Cute!!! And where did you get the strap?  I need one just like it for one of my bags.


Thank you S.  It's a MJ strap.  I saw it somewhere on sale today. When I find it I'll post it here. 



pianolize said:


> loooove!!!


Thank you P



Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty.   I like the look of the One Handle bag a lot — but I think I like this red one even better.


Thank you IM



myluvofbags said:


> This is pretty and looks well made


Thank you ML. THis bag is sooo well made that when LV or other high end produce mistakes,  I just don't get it.


----------



## BlueCherry

Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4097552
> 
> 
> Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo


Oscar is very handsome  Oh, there's a lovely bag in this pic?!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Cute!!! And where did you get the strap?  I need one just like it for one of my bags.


Hi, I got mine from Amazon but I found one here:
https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/marc-jacobs/pink-sport-stripe-bag-strap/2508658


----------



## MKB0925

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4097552
> 
> 
> Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo


Love Oscar...what a cutie!!
And I love your bag and sneakers!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4097552
> 
> 
> Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo



Your dog's face!! [emoji7]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.


Darling bag. Please, what's the brand and do you recall where you purchased it?


----------



## BlueCherry

MKB0925 said:


> Love Oscar...what a cutie!!
> And I love your bag and sneakers!



Thank you  and I spot a little cutie in your avatar but when I click it on my phone it’s a little blurry. I can see a pretty white stripe on your dog’s face, it looks so cute [emoji190] 



MustLuvDogs said:


> Your dog's face!! [emoji7]


  yes he was laying down and I lifted him to get the bag in the pic and he sort of just looks like that ...


----------



## Sparkletastic

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4097552
> 
> 
> Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo


I love everything about this photo!


Sunshine mama said:


> Hi, I got mine from Amazon but I found one here:
> https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/marc-jacobs/pink-sport-stripe-bag-strap/2508658


Thanks!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leechiyong said:


> Took my Essential Trunk out today:
> View attachment 4066469


So excited..I’ve been wanting this piece for so long and checked the website today and it was place in cart.....I can’t  wait to get it!!!


----------



## leechiyong

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So excited..I’ve been wanting this piece for so long and checked the website today and it was place in cart.....I can’t  wait to get it!!!


Yay!  So glad you were able to order it.  It's such a terrific little piece.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Out yesterday with my LV MC GM Lodge.  Used maybe 3 times???? 




Yet more LV MC SLG pieces!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

In memory of Kate.. with my oldie but goodie KS bag at the dealership [emoji162][emoji594]


----------



## gswpurse

bringing my new purchase out...aspinal of london letterbox saddle bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

gswpurse said:


> bringing my new purchase out...aspinal of london letterbox saddle bag
> View attachment 4098069


I want / need / must have a saddle bag in my collection. And this is ADORABLE!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.



My friend, you are the master at finding great dupes [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this cutie—Amazon?


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> My friend, you are the master at finding great dupes [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119].  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this cutie—Amazon?


Thank you GL. Yes it is from Amazon. I wanted the One Handle so badly that when I found this, I was over the moon. It looks so much like it. However, because it's in all leather, it's not as interesting as the O.H imo. I think one of the design elements of the O.H. I love is the use of leather against canvas. Still, I do love this bag, especially because it's red, and red is one of my favorite colors.  I get weak when I see red bags and slgs and shoes and jewelry and  anything red and shiny! And pink, and red and pink together!!!


----------



## leechiyong

LV at sunset:


----------



## ksuromax

Veneta


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098100


Oooh, that's a spectacular bag 

Did any of you guys here see the youtube videos by this lady, KarenBritChic? First off, she's got great taste and secondly she does this hilarious sound when confronted by a particularly fabulous bag, like "Oooaaarghw"   This is kind of the sound I make in my head/thoughts when I see a gorgeous bag, it was so funny to hear that someone else does it too 

At 00:29, and the bag love just goes on from there, and understandably so- it's about _the_ Loewe Puzzle! After seeing this I don't feel so crazy alone for cuddling my bags to tell them I love them


----------



## pianolize

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oooh, that's a spectacular bag
> 
> Did any of you guys here see the youtube videos by this lady, KarenBritChic? First off, she's got great taste and secondly she does this hilarious sound when confronted by a particularly fabulous bag, like "Oooaaarghw"   This is kind of the sound I make in my head/thoughts when I see a gorgeous bag, it was so funny to hear that someone else does it too
> 
> At 00:29, and the bag love just goes on from there, and understandably so- it's about _the_ Loewe Puzzle! After seeing this I don't feel so crazy alone for cuddling my bags to tell them I love them



That is SO FUNNY!!! I was laughing when I read your post; then saw the video.
I was ok w NOT owning a Puzzle, but now...


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Ms K, is this new? I missed the reveal! I’m loving these design of WOC than the classic  . Beautiful  ... is it same size, etc.?


No, not new dearest.....without looking up my receipt/tags I believe it was 17C (or 17P?)...yes same size as typical chanel woc...it was 1 of the few that recently came out w/ the working reissue turnlock & not the usual woc snap closure.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4097552
> 
> 
> Still carrying my baby SDJ and we have some photobombing by my new pink trainers with a funky zip nonetheless, the lovely Oscar and a snickers bar I picked up at Heathrow today.... they had some other adjectives too but I was being too cool to attempt a photo


OMG totally 1 of my fave pics EVER from tPF!! Oscar is such a hottieyou know I LOVE the bag & OH THOSE TRAINERS-YES girl, YES


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098100


Whoa, this is super duper phenomenal!! Color + style + clasp 
Wanted to also say Best Luck to you (& Mr. Sparkle) on your new endeavor....think you mentioned something of that nature on a reply to someone else when you posted a bag & mentioned “plotting” w/ mr sparkle!


----------



## CornishMon

I am in love!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 13.5” W x 15.5”H x 5.5”D


Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you GL. Yes it is from Amazon. I wanted the One Handle so badly that when I found this, I was over the moon. It looks so much like it. However, because it's in all leather, it's not as interesting as the O.H imo. I think one of the design elements of the O.H. I love is the use of leather against canvas. Still, I do love this bag, especially because it's red, and red is one of my favorite colors.  I get weak when I see red bags and slgs and shoes and jewelry and  anything red and shiny! And pink, and red and pink together!!!


Yes! Pink and red together are the best!  I’d love an bag in this combo. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oooh, that's a spectacular bag
> 
> Did any of you guys here see the youtube videos by this lady, KarenBritChic? First off, she's got great taste and secondly she does this hilarious sound when confronted by a particularly fabulous bag, like "Oooaaarghw"   This is kind of the sound I make in my head/thoughts when I see a gorgeous bag, it was so funny to hear that someone else does it too
> 
> At 00:29, and the bag love just goes on from there, and understandably so- it's about _the_ Loewe Puzzle! After seeing this I don't feel so crazy alone for cuddling my bags to tell them I love them


Thanks for the bag love. And the puzzle is so on my radar.  


pianolize said:


> That is SO FUNNY!!! I was laughing when I read your post; then saw the video.
> I was ok w NOT owning a Puzzle, but now...


I really want a puzzle too!


Kendie26 said:


> Whoa, this is super duper phenomenal!! Color + style + clasp
> Wanted to also say Best Luck to you (& Mr. Sparkle) on your new endeavor....think you mentioned something of that nature on a reply to someone else when you posted a bag & mentioned “plotting” w/ mr sparkle!


Thanks for the compliment and the well wishes on the business extension. 


CornishMon said:


> I am in love!


As am I. Great bag!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098100


I LOVE this bag sooo much!  I still remember the first time I saw a picture you posted of her. Beautiful! Can't wait to see her again!


----------



## Shelby33

Just picked up this for 5.99, made in Italy, great leather


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> Yummy, yummy Jimmy Choo Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096681


This looks like the perfect bag! How do you like carrying it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CornishMon said:


> I am in love!


Such a beauty!!!!


----------



## Emes

Sunshine mama said:


> LV One Handle look-a like. I missed out on the One Handle and I found this.  I actually like this better because it is sooo non branded, and still has that One Handle silhouette. Sometimes I just need a "quiet" bag.



Beautiful! May I ask more details about this lovely piece? Brand, size, where to find it, etc.? Top handle styled bags are my favorite!


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

It’s hot and cloudy and I’m loving how cute and rugged my Chloé Victoria is.


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this bag sooo much!  I still remember the first time I saw a picture you posted of her. Beautiful! Can't wait to see her again!


Thank you!!!  I adore this little bag.

I’d love to find more beautiful and unique bags that aren’t from the “usual suspects” (Chanel, LV, Dior, etc.). Especially ones with little known branding. I like having variety in my collection.  I’m going to have to go back to the thread @papertiger started on lesser known, high quality brands.


Shelby33 said:


> Just picked up this for 5.99, made in Italy, great leather
> View attachment 4098496


Great find!


Shelby33 said:


> This looks like the perfect bag! How do you like carrying it?


This is the perfect casual / daily  bag! I typically don’t like hobos or bags without a lot of structure because it’s hard to find my things. But, this bag overcomes all my objections. It has just enough structure to allow me to find my items in pouches. And it doesn’t flop over when I set it down.

It’s great for every day because it’s light weight and fits perfectly on my arm with the right strap drop. So, it isn’t in my armpit or swinging around my body.

The leather is probably among the VERY best in my closet. Seriously, it’s nicer than the LV leather bag I bought last year.  It’s rich and chewy with a satiny hand feel. But, unlike most smooth leathers, it doesn’t scratch easily. In fact, the few scuffs I’ve gotten easily came out from lightly buffing with leather conditioner.

I have two Jimmy Choo bags. Both, ironically, are hobos. This is such an underrated bag brand. But, so be it. I can find great deals on the bags preloved. I got this bag for 7% of retail while it was still in store like new from Fashionphile. So, I’ll definitely be adding more preloved JC to my collection!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pianolize said:


> That is SO FUNNY!!! I was laughing when I read your post; then saw the video.
> I was ok w NOT owning a Puzzle, but now...


 I'm attending the enabling school of ksuromax


----------



## pianolize

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm attending the enabling school of ksuromax


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LV Sac Coussin GM and Hudson Bay tote


----------



## TrixyG

Longchamps Le Pliage.


----------



## pmburk

South Bank Besace today.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you GL. Yes it is from Amazon. I wanted the One Handle so badly that when I found this, I was over the moon. It looks so much like it. However, because it's in all leather, it's not as interesting as the O.H imo. I think one of the design elements of the O.H. I love is the use of leather against canvas. Still, I do love this bag, especially because it's red, and red is one of my favorite colors.  I get weak when I see red bags and slgs and shoes and jewelry and  anything red and shiny! And pink, and red and pink together!!!



I love your style, and how you personalize things to make it work (I.e. the straps).  You are definitely my long lost twin as I’m a fan of red, pink, and anything bling bling[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This morning I'm taking my MK Ava small shopping with me due to the weather. I  This handbag!


----------



## meowmix318

TrixyG said:


> Longchamps Le Pliage.
> View attachment 4098673


Love the purse charm. Goes so well with the color of your bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

TrixyG said:


> Longchamps Le Pliage.
> View attachment 4098673


Gosh!! This is such a pretty pink.  And I love your floral charm! So sweet


----------



## Sunshine mama

Emes said:


> Beautiful! May I ask more details about this lovely piece? Brand, size, where to find it, etc.? Top handle styled bags are my favorite!


Measurements: 9" x 6" x 4"
Brand: Pifuren
Name: Genuine leather top handle satchel
Where I bought it: all sold out except 2 green left as of this writing and reduced in price!!!!
https://www.amazon.com/PIFUREN-Genuine-Leather-Satchel-Handbags/dp/B071S5GSQS
For size comparisonn I am comparing with my alma Bb.


----------



## Cookiefiend

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oooh, that's a spectacular bag
> 
> Did any of you guys here see the youtube videos by this lady, KarenBritChic? First off, she's got great taste and secondly she does this hilarious sound when confronted by a particularly fabulous bag, like "Oooaaarghw"   This is kind of the sound I make in my head/thoughts when I see a gorgeous bag, it was so funny to hear that someone else does it too
> 
> At 00:29, and the bag love just goes on from there, and understandably so- it's about _the_ Loewe Puzzle! After seeing this I don't feel so crazy alone for cuddling my bags to tell them I love them




Loved the video! And now y’all know why my Puzzle (medium) is my most carried bag! [emoji38][emoji173]️[emoji38]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yellow lamb Miss Dior sliding chain with ghw!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Yellow lamb Miss Dior sliding chain with ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099074


This is so pretty. Yellow is one of my faves also but I'm afraid to use yellow. Do you wear this bag only with light colored clothes? How do you prevent color transfer?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so pretty. Yellow is one of my faves also but I'm afraid to use yellow. Do you wear this bag only with light colored clothes? How do you prevent color transfer?


Thank you!  Dior lamb is one of the most durable lambskins available so that takes a lot of worry away. 

I don’t wear jeans very often but I have worn them with this bag. I didn’t get transfer but that may have been luck. That being said I wear a lot of (non denim) black and haven’t had any issues. This is such an easy bag to wear. General level of care and it stays spotless with no scuffs or scratches.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  Dior lamb is one of the most durable lambskins available so that takes a lot of worry away.
> 
> I don’t wear jeans very often but I have worn them with this bag. I didn’t get transfer but that may have been luck. That being said I wear a lot of (non denim) black and haven’t had any issues. This is such an easy bag to wear. General level of care and it stays spotless with no scuffs or scratches.


Thank you.  It's good to know that you can wear black as long as it's not jeans. It sure is a beauty!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Chrissie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Day


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Day


Love the Day in silver!   Nice to see you again, Pollie-Jean! I saw your pics from the Great Lakes, lucky you, looked fantastic there


----------



## Emes

Sunshine mama said:


> Measurements: 9" x 6" x 4"
> Brand: Pifuren
> Name: Genuine leather top handle satchel
> Where I bought it: all sold out except 2 green left as of this writing and reduced in price!!!!
> https://www.amazon.com/PIFUREN-Genuine-Leather-Satchel-Handbags/dp/B071S5GSQS
> For size comparisonn I am comparing with my alma Bb.



Many thanks for the detailed info!!


----------



## Emes

Sparkletastic said:


> Yellow lamb Miss Dior sliding chain with ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099074



So lovely! Love your blue one as well! [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Max Mara J bag


----------



## MKB0925

Vanana said:


> Max Mara J bag
> View attachment 4099477


Love this bag...


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Measurements: 9" x 6" x 4"
> Brand: Pifuren
> Name: Genuine leather top handle satchel
> Where I bought it: all sold out except 2 green left as of this writing and reduced in price!!!!
> https://www.amazon.com/PIFUREN-Genuine-Leather-Satchel-Handbags/dp/B071S5GSQS
> For size comparisonn I am comparing with my alma Bb.


what a yummy plum colour!! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Yellow lamb Miss Dior sliding chain with ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099074


 this yellow


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Birthday, BALENCIAGA!!!


----------



## leighann79

Gucci Layered Rambler Tote


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

All that glitters is gold today... (Tanner Krolle and Kendra Scott)


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday, BALENCIAGA!!!


WOW!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## inkfade

My new Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody hobo.


----------



## Flowergeek

aundria17 said:


> Wanted a bright blue bag and happy to find this Henri Bendel at 40% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093311



Oh I really like this!  Online it looks like a bright blue or is it really closer to the color in your pic?


----------



## christinemliu

My new tote from Etsy seller KadoBag:


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday, BALENCIAGA!!!


WOW!  
This is an AWESOME bag! 


MandarinaDrunk said:


> All that glitters is gold today... (Tanner Krolle and Kendra Scott)


Loving this metallic beauty!  How did you style her? Tell all about your outfit!!!


Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4099610


Shelby, you continue to rock it with great hobos with great leather!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the Day in silver!   Nice to see you again, Pollie-Jean! I saw your pics from the Great Lakes, lucky you, looked fantastic there


Thank you 
We had a great time , especially in Chicago where the Blues Festival was taking place 
Of course they really understand something of the blues 
I love this City


----------



## beachkaka




----------



## aundria17

Carrying a no name from vegan warehouse for a week and haven't switched out. Been loving this bag


----------



## aundria17

Flowergeek said:


> Oh I really like this!  Online it looks like a bright blue or is it really closer to the color in your pic?


I think this picture is spot on in daylight


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my 20.00 thrift store find which turned out to be an MK Collection Skorpios hobo with a missing zipper pull. The color goes with everything.


----------



## Shelby33

aundria17 said:


> Carrying a no name from vegan warehouse for a week and haven't switched out. Been loving this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100340


This is really pretty, I love the color!


----------



## Shelby33

christinemliu said:


> My new tote from Etsy seller KadoBag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100000


I really like this, and the color is really pretty. What type of closure does it have? I think I will check out KadoBag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> Yellow lamb Miss Dior sliding chain with ghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099074


SO pretty... I love what I've seen of your collection


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## Monique1004

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098100



OMG! This bag is stunning!


----------



## pianolize

My bag today!


----------



## christinemliu

Shelby33 said:


> I really like this, and the color is really pretty. What type of closure does it have? I think I will check out KadoBag!


Thank you! You can choose the closure. I went with zippered (for extra) and also requested the exterior pocket (also extra), and am happy with the result. You can also choose gold or silver hardware (I chose silver). I wanted something that was taller than some of the totes I own, and this one is 12.5 inches high. For the reasonable price, I think it's great. 
Leather feel reminds me of Cuyana.
It ships from Poland; so from order to arrival in the U.S. was almost a full 3 weeks.


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> Still using my 20.00 thrift store find which turned out to be an MK Collection Skorpios hobo with a missing zipper pull. The color goes with everything.


This looks beautiful! I love the shape & look of the leather and the lack of branding! What a find!


----------



## gswpurse

still carrying my new aspinal of london letterbox saddle bag. It's a good size bag and very carefree..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel Boy all week (she's called Ruby )


----------



## Shelby33

tealocean said:


> This looks beautiful! I love the shape & look of the leather and the lack of branding! What a find!


Thank you, so happy there's no huge MK on it!


----------



## Shelby33

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! You can choose the closure. I went with zippered (for extra) and also requested the exterior pocket (also extra), and am happy with the result. You can also choose gold or silver hardware (I chose silver). I wanted something that was taller than some of the totes I own, and this one is 12.5 inches high. For the reasonable price, I think it's great.
> Leather feel reminds me of Cuyana.
> It ships from Poland; so from order to arrival in the U.S. was almost a full 3 weeks.


Thanks for the info! 3 weeks is pretty good turn around time! I like my totes taller too, yours would be the perfect size for me.


----------



## ScottyGal

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## serenityneow

Brunch with Mark Cross Dorothy.  Celine sunnies.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy all week (she's called Ruby )



Miss Ruby is so gorgeous .  We haven’t seen her in forever.   I can look at her all day.  Enjoy your week with this beauty.


----------



## VernisCerise

Matchy with hubby


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling & meeting another cyclist in middle of nowhere.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Boy all week (she's called Ruby )


We always love seeing Ruby!


VernisCerise said:


> Matchy with hubby
> View attachment 4101952


Awwww!  Love this. You two are so cute!


----------



## Glttglam

Had to switch into my Michael Kors Mercer tote in bright red because I had an issue come up with my other bag.


----------



## leechiyong

I don’t see myself getting over this pair for awhile:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going out for Lunch & Dinner with my black Rebecca Minkoff small Love crossbody with SHW!  Oh my! Tag is still attached in these pics!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Had to switch into my Michael Kors Mercer tote in bright red because I had an issue come up with my other bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102078


Beautiful bright red!


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Beautiful bright red!


Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

Out all day with this  Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## tolliv

Givenchy Pandora (Mini) [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

Salvatore Ferragamo small Sophia


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga 100 anny bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

luvlux64 said:


> Out all day with this  Have a great weekend guys!
> View attachment 4102311


LL, this is lovely and very neat, but I just can't get over the fact that everyone will be able to see into my bag! 

Are you and all the ladies (@Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender ) who are rocking the clear bags finding a lot of people staring and does it make you uncomfortable? 

I particularly like the pastel colours on this clear flap of yours


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Miss Ruby is so gorgeous .  We haven’t seen her in forever.   I can look at her all day.  Enjoy your week with this beauty.





Sparkletastic said:


> We always love seeing Ruby!!



Thank you very much ladies.
She's my lady in red bag; I feel more confident and bold when I carry her. 

The magical properties of my little Chanel family - my HG classic flap gives me great hair days, my burgundy Chevron Boy gives me confidence... And yesterday I bought a third bag. I wonder what its magical properties will be?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tolliv said:


> Givenchy Pandora (Mini) [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102320
> View attachment 4102321


Wow, that colour is delicious


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> LL, this is lovely and very neat, but I just can't get over the fact that everyone will be able to see into my bag!
> 
> Are you and all the ladies (@Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender ) who are rocking the clear bags finding a lot of people staring and does it make you uncomfortable?
> 
> I particularly like the pastel colours on this clear flap of yours


I only wear mine when I know I am in a relatively safer area.  Plus my items are all in pouches so nothing personal is displayed. But yes. I do get a lot of side eye stares and positive comments.  So be ready for that!


----------



## Gabs007

Since it is a relaxed weekend, the town has some celebration and I'm strolling through crowds, a really old Marc Jacobs bag I can also sling over my shoulder, goes well with jeans and sandals and doesn't scream "Good pickings" to pick pockets


----------



## tatertot

*Mulberry Sparkle Tweed Bayswater for me today*
*

*


----------



## remainsilly

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga 100 anny bag


Cute look.
What are gloves used to do, or just fashion?


----------



## ksuromax

remainsilly said:


> Cute look.
> What are gloves used to do, or just fashion?


it is ridiculously hot here (48 deg C yesterday, 43-44 today) and i wear them for driving
first, they help to hold the steering wheel which is insanely hot, and after they protect the skin from the merciless sun


----------



## Monique1004

At a fishing derby with my little scout and loewe small gate saddle bag. Perfect bag for the occasion.


----------



## tolliv

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wow, that colour is delicious



Thank you! Yes it is. Sometimes you just need that pop of color. I always gravitate towards black.


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvlux64 said:


> Out all day with this  Have a great weekend guys!
> View attachment 4102311



Outfit looks great with your bag. Cute sandals!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> it is ridiculously hot here (48 deg C yesterday, 43-44 today) and i wear them for driving
> first, they help to hold the steering wheel which is insanely hot, and after they protect the skin from the merciless sun



Wow that is quite hot!


----------



## ksuromax

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow that is quite hot!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires in monogram today


----------



## faithbw

Wearing my Speedy 30 B on this hot afternoon.


----------



## faithbw

tatertot said:


> *Mulberry Sparkle Tweed Bayswater for me today[emoji813]*
> *
> View attachment 4102625
> *


Such a pretty summer color![emoji173]


----------



## faithbw

tolliv said:


> Givenchy Pandora (Mini) [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102320
> View attachment 4102321


Beautiful color!


----------



## pianolize

Today, summer bag-in-bag!


----------



## Molly0

Visiting friends in Alberta 
with colourful “Gabs”


----------



## pianolize

pianolize said:


> Today, summer bag-in-bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102882
> View attachment 4102882


SorrySo


pianolize said:


> Today, summer bag-in-bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102882
> View attachment 4102882


Sorry, GLITCHES GALORE!! AAARGH-


----------



## Molly0

Wowza!!!

Sorry reply quote didn’t work.  
(it was in reply to Ksuromax’s dashboard)


----------



## faithbw

Molly0 said:


> Visiting friends in Alberta
> with colourful “Gabs”
> View attachment 4102888
> View attachment 4102885
> View attachment 4102886
> View attachment 4102887


Your bag really pops!


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> I don’t see myself getting over this pair for awhile:



You have the most amazing collection of small/nano bags.


Molly0 said:


> Visiting friends in Alberta
> with colourful “Gabs”
> View attachment 4102888
> View attachment 4102885
> View attachment 4102886
> View attachment 4102887



Love this colorful bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

ksuromax said:


> it is ridiculously hot here (48 deg C yesterday, 43-44 today) and i wear them for driving
> first, they help to hold the steering wheel which is insanely hot, and after they protect the skin from the merciless sun


That's about the temps we hit here further into summer. It is so miserable above 110*F, I feel you!


----------



## tolliv

faithbw said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> LL, this is lovely and very neat, but I just can't get over the fact that everyone will be able to see into my bag!
> 
> Are you and all the ladies (@Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender ) who are rocking the clear bags finding a lot of people staring and does it make you uncomfortable?
> 
> I particularly like the pastel colours on this clear flap of yours






Also, I make sure I’m not carrying my brick of hundos when I’m using the clear bag [emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].  But seriously though, I agree with SM—if you have a clear bag, carry it in the nicer neighborhoods.  P.s. it makes finding things very easy[emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## elisabettaverde

Enjoying the summer air in Laguna Beach with my Burberry Canterbury and some white chocolate treats.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I have not used this Prada nylon bag in ages and almost want to sell it last year. But I figured there will be days when I want a low key light weight bag with a zipper. And here she is..in Bangkok!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My simple ELLE bag at a local coffee shop waiting for our breakfast [emoji477][emoji899]️


----------



## luvlux64

Miss_Dawn said:


> LL, this is lovely and very neat, but I just can't get over the fact that everyone will be able to see into my bag!
> 
> Are you and all the ladies (@Sunshine mama @GeorginaLavender ) who are rocking the clear bags finding a lot of people staring and does it make you uncomfortable?
> 
> I particularly like the pastel colours on this clear flap of yours


Thanks   . I only kinda show the things that are acceptable  ... otherwise, I have that white Chanel cosmetic (flat) pouch that I put other stuff in. I don’t mind people “stare” (in admiration & not in attempt to steal  ) 


Sunshine mama said:


> I only wear mine when I know I am in a relatively safer area.  Plus my items are all in pouches so nothing personal is displayed. But yes. I do get a lot of side eye stares and positive comments.  So be ready for that!


I never really thought of that “safer area” ... but good point 


BeachBagGal said:


> Outfit looks great with your bag. Cute sandals!


Thanks


----------



## luvlux64

Sunday BOTD: Airplane mode 
With my Chanel Deauville & Clutch with chain


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Sunday BOTD: Airplane mode
> With my Chanel Deauville & Clutch with chain
> View attachment 4103438


Oooh! I'm sure you were the most fashionable passenger!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My simple ELLE bag at a local coffee shop waiting for our breakfast [emoji477][emoji899]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103396


This is such a cute bag! Could I have the complete name and where I can get this bag? Love this top handle bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

tolliv said:


> Givenchy Pandora (Mini) [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102320
> View attachment 4102321



This color is everything!


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooh! I'm sure you were the most fashionable passenger!


 Thanks  . It’s so hard to put the 2 together: Fashion & Comfort! But I’m done with “gym outfits” (not that there’s anything wrong with it at all) but that was me all these years of travelling! Why can’t we look like a Kardashian or Victoria (Beckham) when we get out of the airport   ? after all, we are all TPF members!  “We don’t do Fashion! We are Fashion!” Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires in monogram today



Perfect for this lovely view!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pianolize said:


> Today, summer bag-in-bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102882
> View attachment 4102882



Straw bags are so fun for summer!


----------



## pianolize

Monique1004 said:


> At a fishing derby with my little scout and loewe small gate saddle ba weg. Perfect bag for the occasion.
> View attachment 4102726


I love this bag and color!!!

This just wouldn't post earlier!!! Neither would my second bag...


----------



## faintlymacabre

Céline Mini Belt today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks  . It’s so hard to put the 2 together: Fashion & Comfort! But I’m done with “gym outfits” (not that there’s anything wrong with it at all) but that was me all these years of travelling! Why can’t we look like a Kardashian or Victoria (Beckham) when we get out of the airport   ? after all, we are all TPF members!  “We don’t do Fashion! We are Fashion!” Lol


Completley agree. Look good all the time.


----------



## BlueCherry

Pearl blue micro luggage [emoji170]


----------



## Monique1004

pianolize said:


> I love this bag and color!!!
> 
> This just wouldn't post earlier!!! Neither would my second bag...



Thanks. Hahaha~ I just notices all the weird spelling on my post as well. Auto correction does some miss-correction sometimes. I guess you love all the natural stuff.


----------



## themeanreds

First time out for my recently acquired vintage Gucci Ophidia at Dodger Stadium for the Giants vs Dodgers game on Saturday.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Natasha. Love this bag, but seems huge for crossbody after using smaller bags for awhile. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks  . It’s so hard to put the 2 together: Fashion & Comfort! But I’m done with “gym outfits” (not that there’s anything wrong with it at all) but that was me all these years of travelling! Why can’t we look like a Kardashian or Victoria (Beckham) when we get out of the airport   ? after all, we are all TPF members!  “We don’t do Fashion! We are Fashion!” Lol


Yes!!!! For sure!!! We are fashion!!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Day trip to: The Grand Canyon 
With my Chanel Clutch with chain 
Happy Monday


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going out for a surprise birthday party last night & took my Rebecca Minkoff Geo jumbo Love crossbody with GHW with me.  Oh my! Yet more tags still attached.


----------



## Glttglam

In the mood to switch again, I think I wanted a different color because I used 2 red bags in a row. So now, I'm using my Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> First time out for my recently acquired vintage Gucci Ophidia at Dodger Stadium for the Giants vs Dodgers game on Saturday.
> View attachment 4103832


I LOVE this bag soooooo much! If I remember correctly,  isn't the vintage slightly narrower than the newer version?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute bag! Could I have the complete name and where I can get this bag? Love this top handle bag!


Hi Sm! [emoji4] Thanks for the bag love [emoji7] It's an ELLE Paris bag (sorry, I don't know the exact name of the style/design) but I was able to buy it from a local online consignment store. It's in like new condition that's why I nabbed it right away. I hope you can still find a bag like her [emoji5]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi Sm! [emoji4] Thanks for the bag love [emoji7] It's an ELLE Paris bag (sorry, I don't know the exact name of the style/design) but I was able to buy it from a local online consignment store. It's in like new condition that's why I nabbed it right away. I hope you can still find a bag like her [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4104240
> View attachment 4104242
> View attachment 4104244


Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

Only my second outing with this beauty. Love the Neverfull and the Pivoine interior is a great pop of color.


----------



## VernisCerise

Sparkletastic said:


> Awwww!  Love this. You two are so cute!



Thank you, dear! [emoji8]


----------



## themeanreds

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this bag soooooo much! If I remember correctly,  isn't the vintage slightly narrower than the newer version?


Thank you. Yes, it’s a bit smaller and the strap is shorter I think too, for me I can’t wear it crossbody since I’m 5’ 9”. It’s really comfy though and fits a good amount. I do like the metal zippers on the new version though


----------



## MamaSleepy

themeanreds said:


> First time out for my recently acquired vintage Gucci Ophidia at Dodger Stadium for the Giants vs Dodgers game on Saturday.
> View attachment 4103832


Oh where, oh where, pray tell, did you find this cute bag?!


----------



## MamaSleepy

luvlux64 said:


> Out all day with this  Have a great weekend guys!
> View attachment 4102311


Cute flips!


----------



## MamaSleepy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My simple ELLE bag at a local coffee shop waiting for our breakfast [emoji477][emoji899]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103396


Forgive me if this is a "duh" question but what brand is your Elle bag plz? It's gorgeous.


----------



## MMcQueen

Noe GM Louis Vuitton


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jadeaymanalac

Wore my Marc Jacobs Small Gotham


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Visiting friends in Alberta
> with colourful “Gabs”
> View attachment 4102888
> View attachment 4102885
> View attachment 4102886
> View attachment 4102887


I always love bags like this but the ones I see always have one color I don't like. I love every color on this bad, and the turquoise! Great bag I love it!


----------



## roundandround

serenityneow said:


> Brunch with Mark Cross Dorothy.  Celine sunnies.
> View attachment 4101931



WOW look at this bag, beautifully crafted! I'm not familiar with the brand but I die looking at the quality of it 



myluvofbags said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo small Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102341



Very pretty bag, perfect summer color!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Pochette Accessoires in monogram today



Looks familiar to me, Cambridge? 



luvlux64 said:


> Day trip to: The Grand Canyon
> With my Chanel Clutch with chain
> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4103896



Great shot! The clutch seems an easy bag to wear for this outing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Small Gotham


Great look. You’ve been missed.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome dear!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MamaSleepy said:


> Forgive me if this is a "duh" question but what brand is your Elle bag plz? It's gorgeous.


Thanks MS! [emoji4] Not a "duh" question at all, dear. ELLE is the brand itself [emoji4] I think they also have time pieces (I saw a cute one in an airplane Duty Free catalogue). Here's a picture of the brand's blind heatstamp at the lower right part of the bag (front side) and some "action" pics today...


----------



## themeanreds

MamaSleepy said:


> Oh where, oh where, pray tell, did you find this cute bag?!


Hi! I got it on eBay from a Japanese seller that I’ve purchased from before, kurotoa is the shop name. One of my fave eBay sellers and I’m so glad to have found this bag vintage


----------



## faintlymacabre

Molly0 said:


> Visiting friends in Alberta
> with colourful “Gabs”
> View attachment 4102888
> View attachment 4102885
> View attachment 4102886
> View attachment 4102887


Welcome to Alberta! [emoji4]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Coach Rogue 25 with Quilting and Rivets


----------



## MamaSleepy

themeanreds said:


> Hi! I got it on eBay from a Japanese seller that I’ve purchased from before, kurotoa is the shop name. One of my fave eBay sellers and I’m so glad to have found this bag vintage


You're so brave to buy overseas. I worry abt buying preloved here in the states in the event of a problem (bait n switch, defects not declared, etc). How does one deal with problems when the seller is on the other side of the world?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

luvlux64 said:


> Day trip to: The Grand Canyon
> With my Chanel Clutch with chain
> Happy Monday
> View attachment 4103896


I love to see pics of travelling bags! Grand Canyon looks breathtaking


----------



## tweeety

took her out on a beautiful day =]


----------



## southernbelle43

My new Marco Massaccesi satchel in dark green vachetta with gold hardware and a vibrant and fun green apple lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

I carried two different bags today.  Marco Massaccesi chocolate Verona Theia midi size with gold hardware and a marine lining.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara tote


----------



## Sparkletastic

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105648


OMG!   Who can see your bag with such a beautiful little munchkin in the photo!!!  A future fashionista TPF’r!


----------



## meowmix318

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4105317
> 
> took her out on a beautiful day =]


Both your beautiful purse and dog


----------



## tolliv

tigertrixie said:


> This color is everything!


Thank you!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Valentino Garavani in light pink paired with my Rockstuds heels ❤


----------



## Molly0

This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.


----------



## tealocean

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105648


Sweetie!


----------



## MamaSleepy

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105648


What a sweetheart. Where did you find her and do they have any left? Ha.


----------



## CornishMon

Azur is fresh!


----------



## Mimmy

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105648



I’m just going to look at this beautiful baby! [emoji7]

Oh yeah, I guess there’s a bag there too. [emoji23]


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


----------



## sherrylynn

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


She is darling!


----------



## daisychainz

Molly0 said:


> This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 4105829


It's beautiful. You can just see the quality of it.


----------



## CornishMon

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


oh my goodness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagaficianado said:


> Valentino Garavani in light pink paired with my Rockstuds heels ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105832


FANCY all the way!!!


----------



## Molly0

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


OMG!  She is so so gorgeous!
What a darling!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach bag


----------



## BlueCherry

Molly0 said:


> This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.
> 
> Beautiful bag, so stylish
> 
> View attachment 4105829





CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4106181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azur is fresh!



Think I need me a DA bag, perhaps an Iena [emoji848]



P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️



So cute 



Bagaficianado said:


> Valentino Garavani in light pink paired with my Rockstuds heels [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105832



Very classy, love both


----------



## CoachMaven

@P.Y.T. your daughter is adorable!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Bagaficianado said:


> Valentino Garavani in light pink paired with my Rockstuds heels [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105832



Sexy!


----------



## MamaSleepy

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


OMG, all this cute sweetness is just too much! If she were mine, I wouldn't get a thing done, I'd spend all my time with her.


----------



## Monique1004

Took Hermes picotin 18 to my daughter's 1st graduation day. I always thought this was too small but turns out perfect bag to carry everywhere.


----------



## christinemliu

Ah, this thread is always so awesome. Mine today is the Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren:


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach bag


That's a really cute bag, SunshineM!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Monique1004 said:


> Took Hermes picotin 18 to my daughter's 1st graduation day. I always thought this was too small but turns out perfect bag to carry everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4106378


I'm officially jealous!  Gorgeous bag. The leather looks 2b soft and scrumptious? If you ever decide to sell it, I'm first in line. Remember me, MamaSleepy.


----------



## missconvy

christinemliu said:


> Ah, this thread is always so awesome. Mine today is the Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106387



Oooh loving this!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grocery shopping this morning & coming with me is my LV MC Rift - Small & Compact & a perfect crossbody bag!


----------



## Molly0

My new bag in the sunshine 
(in the car)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️



OMG! Totally adorable!!  What a absolute gorgeous baby girl!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My new bag in the sunshine
> (in the car)
> View attachment 4106606


I LOVE this bag! There's something so COOL about it !


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this bag! There's something so COOL about it !


Thankyou !


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bagaficianado said:


> Valentino Garavani in light pink paired with my Rockstuds heels ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105832


OH MY GAWD!!  YOU ARE KILLING ME!!  I neeeeeeeeed a Rockstud Spike! 


Molly0 said:


> This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 4105829


This is such a cute bag!!!


P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


Adorable!!! I wanna just eat her up! 


christinemliu said:


> Ah, this thread is always so awesome. Mine today is the Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106387


Great bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> Took Hermes picotin 18 to my daughter's 1st graduation day. I always thought this was too small but turns out perfect bag to carry everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 4106378



I really love the look of this on you but was never taken with it in other pics. What can it fit and is it square when worn or does it slouch into the body. And is it easy to come by?


----------



## Monique1004

BigCherry said:


> I really love the look of this on you but was never taken with it in other pics. What can it fit and is it square when worn or does it slouch into the body. And is it easy to come by?



It fits quite a lot. I carried my essentials like wallet, key pouch, sunglasses, phone & water bottle. It stays the way you see in the picture. This bag is quite new since it was the 2nd day out but I don't think it will slouch much since it's not a big bag. Pico 18 is pretty popular but it's not impossible to get. It will even show up on h.com sometimes. Here's a link to the thread dedicated to picotin. You can find more info from there. 

Ode to the Picotin

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Ode-to-the-Picotin.421880/


----------



## meowmix318

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok ladies here ya go [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumn 7 months [emoji1494] She’s not really into handbags just yet but she loves her Minnie Mouse brush! [emoji1440]‍♀️


Precious and future tpf member in the making 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCherry

Monique1004 said:


> It fits quite a lot. I carried my essentials like wallet, key pouch, sunglasses, phone & water bottle. It stays the way you see in the picture. This bag is quite new since it was the 2nd day out but I don't think it will slouch much since it's not a big bag. Pico 18 is pretty popular but it's not impossible to get. It will even show up on h.com sometimes. Here's a link to the thread dedicated to picotin. You can find more info from there.
> 
> Ode to the Picotin
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Ode-to-the-Picotin.421880/



Thank you for all the info


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## bwdance

Louis Vuitton Double V. I have been so pleasantly surprised by this bag...


----------



## Law

My 2.55 has been my go to bag through most of the past week as I’ve been on vacation from work and the London sun has been shining down for a change!


----------



## BlueCherry

Law said:


> My 2.55 has been my go to bag through most of the past week as I’ve been on vacation from work and the London sun has been shining down for a change!



Hi another Londoner here enjoying the fabulous weather. Is your 2.55 a small or medium size, looks lovely on you. And not forgetting the Hermès bracelet [emoji6] I’m a little obsessed with those [emoji85]


----------



## Law

BigCherry said:


> Hi another Londoner here enjoying the fabulous weather. Is your 2.55 a small or medium size, looks lovely on you. And not forgetting the Hermès bracelet [emoji6] I’m a little obsessed with those [emoji85]



[emoji1366] Hi London neighbour! 

Thank you so much, my reissue is the 226 medium size. I’m also a sucker for Hermès bracelets, and black and gold is my fave combo, as you can probably see  !


----------



## BlueCherry

Law said:


> [emoji1366] Hi London neighbour!
> 
> Thank you so much, my reissue is the 226 medium size. I’m also a sucker for Hermès bracelets, and black and gold is my fave combo, as you can probably see  !



Thanks, I’m looking at the medium size but I think I want chevron so won’t buy until I’m sure [emoji4]. Your black and gold is lovely - my favourite is the white or black strap with palladium, they go with everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

christinemliu said:


> Ah, this thread is always so awesome. Mine today is the Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106387


I just noticed.... did you remove the leather string that is originally attached in the front?


----------



## dignatius

Mulberry Phoebe from 2006 season.  Every time I pull her out of her dustbag, I get that blast of Darwin leather scent...


----------



## grnbri

Feeling the summer!  Green nylon etiquette and oversized pink sunniest [emoji905][emoji41]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Law said:


> My 2.55 has been my go to bag through most of the past week as I’ve been on vacation from work and the London sun has been shining down for a change!


Gorgeous bag. But I simply love your top. Would you mind sharing the details?


----------



## Law

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous bag. But I simply love your top. Would you mind sharing the details?



[emoji4] Thank you so much, the top is just from Zara, I bought it recently so I’m sure it’s still available. Possibly even in the sale now as they seems to be having a huge sale atm!


----------



## Law

BigCherry said:


> Thanks, I’m looking at the medium size but I think I want chevron so won’t buy until I’m sure [emoji4]. Your black and gold is lovely - my favourite is the white or black strap with palladium, they go with everything.



I tried the quilted 2.55 and it was so gorgeous but am more of a chevron gal tbh, look forward to seeing mods of your 2.55 when you find the right one! 

Ooh I like the idea of a white with palladium, I think I may have to get a new rivale double tour, I really like the teal/turquoise ones... perhaps even an orange for summer would be nice too


----------



## BlueCherry

Law said:


> I tried the quilted 2.55 and it was so gorgeous but am more of a chevron gal tbh, look forward to seeing mods of your 2.55 when you find the right one!
> 
> Ooh I like the idea of a white with palladium, I think I may have to get a new rivale double tour, I really like the teal/turquoise ones... perhaps even an orange for summer would be nice too



Lol I know it’s not the right thread but here is my latest white one with both blue and grey


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## christinemliu

Sunshine mama said:


> I just noticed.... did you remove the leather string that is originally attached in the front?


I did! I am not really a big fan of tassels or long hanging strings, and it was easy to unknot. Pretty detailed that you noticed! 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

christinemliu said:


> I did! I am not really a big fan of tassels or long hanging strings, and it was easy to unknot. Pretty detailed that you noticed!
> 
> Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


Well I really admired this bag for a long time and always wondered what it would be like without it! I'm glad you removed it cuz it looks so polished!


----------



## ksuromax

dignatius said:


> Mulberry Phoebe from 2006 season.  Every time I pull her out of her dustbag, I get that blast of Darwin leather scent...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108707


drop-dead gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga tote


----------



## Law

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4108843



Gorgeousness! I love them all especially the grey Kelly. Do you know which of the grey’s this is as I know H has several! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Law

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga tote



This is one of my fave bal bags right now! Looks so fab on you!


----------



## ksuromax

Law said:


> This is one of my fave bal bags right now! Looks so fab on you!


Thanks


----------



## Livia1

dignatius said:


> Mulberry Phoebe from 2006 season.  Every time I pull her out of her dustbag, I get that blast of Darwin leather scent...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108707



Awww, I've always loved this bag. Never owned it though.


----------



## grnbri

Switched out for my purple panda!


----------



## BlueCherry

Law said:


> Gorgeousness! I love them all especially the grey Kelly. Do you know which of the grey’s this is as I know H has several! Thanks for sharing



I’ll PM you [emoji4]


----------



## themeanreds

Running around today with my Le Pliage Longchamp backpack


----------



## Luv n bags

My new to me favorite bag.  Marc Jacobs Python embossed, studded Beat Bag.  I love it so much, I have a yellow one coming!


----------



## Monique1004

Evie TPM & watermelon bubble tea. Perfect match!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## christinemliu

Sunshine mama said:


> Well I really admired this bag for a long time and always wondered what it would be like without it! I'm glad you removed it cuz it looks so polished!


Thank you so much!!! 

Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv n bags

A modeling pic of the Marc Jacobs.  Such a functional bag for me!


----------



## Pessie

Garden Party


----------



## Livia1

Chanel Reissue for me today.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci marmont in Hibiscus Red. At the airport about to take off for an Italian interlude  I think I am a very susceptible person... I was tempted to buy Dior's Dolce Vita perfume to get in the mood. But I stuck to my original plans and bought TF Cafe Rose. That will be my holiday fragrance


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And on Thursday this week, this gorgeous silver sweetie accompanied me on her maiden voyage. I had an important work event and she made me feel like the proverbial million bucks  Introducing my brand new (all-caviar ) Coco Handle, chevron in a pewter/gunmetal colour. I think she's fabulous; and also a cool neutral while most of my bags are warm tones. I just want to sit and coo at her prettiness


----------



## Monique1004

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Reissue for me today.
> 
> View attachment 4109717



What a pretty sight!


----------



## Luv n bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci marmont in Hibiscus Red. At the airport about to take off for an Italian interlude  I think I am a very susceptible person... I was tempted to buy Dior's Dolce Vita perfume to get in the mood. But I stuck to my original plans and bought TF Cafe Rose. That will be my holiday fragrance



An Italian Interlude sounds so romantic[emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci marmont in Hibiscus Red. At the airport about to take off for an Italian interlude  I think I am a very susceptible person... I was tempted to buy Dior's Dolce Vita perfume to get in the mood. But I stuck to my original plans and bought TF Cafe Rose. That will be my holiday fragrance


A red Gucci and Italy!   A perfect pairing! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Livia1

Monique1004 said:


> What a pretty sight!



Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton backpack again.


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier


----------



## Iamminda

Livia1 said:


> Chanel Reissue for me today.
> 
> View attachment 4109717



Gorgeous Classic!!!  And love when they make a foam design on the coffee drink


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again.



This photo is so pretty — the lighting, the vase, and of course the beautiful bag


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> And on Thursday this week, this gorgeous silver sweetie accompanied me on her maiden voyage. I had an important work event and she made me feel like the proverbial million bucks  Introducing my brand new (all-caviar ) Coco Handle, chevron in a pewter/gunmetal colour. I think she's fabulous; and also a cool neutral while most of my bags are warm tones. I just want to sit and coo at her prettiness



I love love love this Spectacular Coco Handle.  Glad to hear you had a glorious debut and your work event went well.   And I love your perfect red Marmont.  I did not know there is so much shopping at the airport (I am missing out ).   Have a wonderful trip Miss Dawn .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This photo is so pretty — the lighting, the vase, and of course the beautiful bag


Thank you IM!


----------



## bagloverny

Pre lunch photo with my Givenchy Pandora!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4109421



I love the yellow against the background!



Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again.



Gorgeous photo! The lighting is just perfect (and the bag is nice too )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tigertrixie said:


> An Italian Interlude sounds so romantic[emoji173]️



Thank you. I plan to have a great time 



RuedeNesle said:


> A red Gucci and Italy!   A perfect pairing! Have a wonderful trip!



Thank you RdN 
I must apologise for posting my marmont and inducing another faint from you 



Iamminda said:


> I love love love this Spectacular Coco Handle.  Glad to hear you had a glorious debut and your work event went well.   And I love your perfect red Marmont.  I did not know there is so much shopping at the airport (I am missing out ).   Have a wonderful trip Miss Dawn .



Thank you dear Iamminda. Yes there is a lot of shopping at Heathrow, but I was very good  Largely because it's only been a week since I bought my Coco Handle  Mr Dawn says my new bag should be called Sweetie (because I keep cooing how sweet she is ) but I can't decide if she should have a name or not. What do you think? Xx


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci marmont in Hibiscus Red. At the airport about to take off for an Italian interlude
> I think I am a very susceptible person... I was tempted to buy Dior's Dolce Vita perfume to get in the mood. But I stuck to my original plans and bought TF Cafe Rose. That will be my holiday fragrance


Lovely!!!



Miss_Dawn said:


> And on Thursday this week, this gorgeous silver sweetie accompanied me on her maiden voyage. I had an important work event and she made me feel like the proverbial million bucks  Introducing my brand new (all-caviar ) Coco Handle, chevron in a pewter/gunmetal colour. I think she's fabulous; and also a cool neutral while most of my bags are warm tones. I just want to sit and coo at her prettiness



Gorgeous!

Gorgeous photo! The lighting is just perfect (and the bag is nice too )[/QUOTE]

Thank you MD! Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Classic!!!  And love when they make a foam design on the coffee drink



Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going out today with my LV LE Denim patchwork speedy.     I use a shoulder strap so I don't have to carry it.  Hardly any patina (the handles have more then anywhere else) -  It needs to get used more.


----------



## LucyMadrid

casseyelsie said:


> Interesting bag. Does anyone think it look quite similar to Favorite?
> 
> I am considering another Pochette from LV because I totally fall out of love with my 2 Eva and I thought I might get Favorite until I saw this bag here.
> 
> Anyone here own both Hoxton n Favorite?  Care to share with me pro n cons of each?  TIA! [emoji8]



I love LV so much! Any design from them will look marvellous on you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

pbnjam said:


> This is gorgeous and classic. I think someday I would like to own one.


I love this model too but...perhaps a bit too large if you are not very tall? At least the size I have watched.


----------



## elisabettaverde

My sister and I enjoyed some spa treatments today and we both showed up with our Burberry summer golds, the Canterbury and Orchard, without even co-ordinating ourselves!


----------



## Monique1004

My Halzan & Rhino from IKEA.


----------



## jinji

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton backpack again.



You’re seriously making me want this bag! Would you have an idea how it is vs the pochette metis in terms of size/ dimension?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jinji said:


> You’re seriously making me want this bag! Would you have an idea how it is vs the pochette metis in terms of size/ dimension?


Thank you.  And oh I'm not sure about the difference. I used to own a pochette metis(first generation) and the s lock bothered me so much.  In terms of how much it holds,  just out of memory, about the same. In terms of size, probably about the same. If you can imagine the pochette metis turned 90 degrees. 
Pm: 9.8 x 7.5 x 3.5 inches 
Clapton backpack: - 8.3 x 8.3 x 4.3 inches


----------



## manda331

missconvy said:


> Thank you!


4xfc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## manda331

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4078548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been carrying this one all week, I’m obsessed!


The r r efxxded ds

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

I think she definitely needs a name.  Sweetie will do for now until you find a better name 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you dear Iamminda. Yes there is a lot of shopping at Heathrow, but I was very good  Largely because it's only been a week since I bought my Coco Handle  Mr Dawn says my new bag should be called Sweetie (because I keep cooing how sweet she is ) but I can't decide if she should have a name or not. What do you think? Xx


----------



## remainsilly

Bears like mulberry pink.
(bayswater clutch wallet, glossy goat/tree logo)


----------



## MamaSleepy

remainsilly said:


> Bears like mulberry pink.
> (bayswater clutch wallet, glossy goat/tree logo)
> View attachment 4110650


Ah, now I know why you picked your user name!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci marmont in Hibiscus Red. At the airport about to take off for an Italian interlude  I think I am a very susceptible person... I was tempted to buy Dior's Dolce Vita perfume to get in the mood. But I stuck to my original plans and bought TF Cafe Rose. That will be my holiday fragrance



Cute bag and the coco is gorgeous but you do realise we’re expecting a heatwave this coming week


----------



## Sunshine mama

remainsilly said:


> Bears like mulberry pink.
> (bayswater clutch wallet, glossy goat/tree logo)
> View attachment 4110650


I must be a bear. Because I like your Mulberry  pink too!


----------



## Law

Yesterday’s Chanel offerings at a friends wedding [emoji141] [emoji145]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kipling hello Kitty print tote


----------



## pianolize

Loving your bags, everyone!!! I guess I'm on a straw-bag kick these days. I have a ton (and more coming!!!), but I tend to gravitate toward this one, which my downsizing friend 'gave' me for $5!!!


----------



## pianolize

BelleMort said:


> Summer days





remainsilly said:


> Bears like mulberry pink.
> (bayswater clutch wallet, glossy goat/tree logo)
> View attachment 4110650


 hahaaah -LOOOVE!!!


----------



## Glttglam

I did a lot of painting yesterday so my body is feeling very soar and my other bag was hurting me from the soarness. So I switched into my lightest bag for a while. It is my Michael Kors Jet set large floral embellished crossbody in soft pink.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## leechiyong

LV joining me at the MIT Museum:


----------



## Aphasia23




----------



## Molly0

Again today. (1 full week now)


----------



## luvlux64

Sunday Funday


----------



## Luv n bags

Balenciaga  City - Hamilton collection ...fantastic bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sparkletastic

tigertrixie said:


> Balenciaga  City - Hamilton collection ...fantastic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111372


Great bag!  Is this a full sized City? If I may ask, how tall are you?


----------



## Luv n bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag!  Is this a full sized City? If I may ask, how tall are you?



Yes, full sized City.  I’m 5’5”


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Monique1004 said:


> My Halzan & Rhino from IKEA.
> View attachment 4110395


 your bag! next on my wishlist... trying to decide mini or regular. regular looks so good on you!


----------



## themeanreds

Today I carried this little mini Fendi to a kids birthday party. It was the perfect crossbody bag with a chain I added.


----------



## gswpurse

Mulberry small effie satchel


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LV Chrissie


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Marmont in Hibiscus Red hanging out at the beach


----------



## tenKrat

My new Jennifer Tattanelli metallic pewter and bronze leather hobo from Florence, Italy. Love.


----------



## coolmelondew

Black Mulberry Alexa bag and Celine Clutch on Strap this week


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Marmont in Hibiscus Red hanging out at the beach


Beautiful bag and scenery — enjoy your holiday Miss Dawn


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> My new Jennifer Tattanelli metallic pewter and bronze leather hobo from Florence, Italy. Love.
> View attachment 4111713
> 
> View attachment 4111714
> 
> View attachment 4111715


This is so pretty (love the tassel).   May I ask if you love this as much as your BVs?  Thx


----------



## Monique1004

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag! next on my wishlist... trying to decide mini or regular. regular looks so good on you!



The beautiful colors on the minis were very tempting but it felt too small. I have 2 regular Halzans & love them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By The Way (large black calfskin w/shw) on a quick Southwest flight back home. I forget how much I love this bag til I wear it again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> Marmont in Hibiscus Red hanging out at the beach


 your bag.. i only like the marmont line in this color, not sure why?!


----------



## Pessie

Smooshy balenciaga day bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Little red Marmont preparing to battle it out in the fashion stakes at the Colosseum


----------



## foreverbagslove

Loving my new strap!!! Happy Tuesday [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Little red Marmont preparing to battle it out in the fashion stakes at the Colosseum



How are you enjoying Rome?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag.. i only like the marmont line in this color, not sure why?!



It’s because Gucci do the best reds  And for such a soft leather it’s actually quite resilient 



BigCherry said:


> How are you enjoying Rome?



Having a great time, Cherry!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s because Gucci do the best reds  And for such a soft leather it’s actually quite resilient
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great time, Cherry!



That’s great to hear - have one for us back here in Blighty


----------



## sdkitty

pulled out this old Gryson bag that I hadn't carried for a long time the other day.....it's suede lined and heavy but I got compliments on it


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Little red Marmont preparing to battle it out in the fashion stakes at the Colosseum



Love this picture Miss Dawn.  Glad you are having a great holiday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you both 



BigCherry said:


> That’s great to hear - have one for us back here in Blighty





Iamminda said:


> Love this picture Miss Dawn.  Glad you are having a great holiday



Here is a collage of the past 2-3 days for you  

Sorry, off-topic, but I love living vicariously through other people’s holidays.... makes me feel like I’ve gone on several myself


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a collage of the past 2-3 days for you
> 
> Sorry, off-topic, but I love living vicariously through other people’s holidays.... makes me feel like I’ve gone on several myself


I love Italy, Italian is the most beautiful language in the world to me. You- and your bags -  seem to be having a fantastic time!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a collage of the past 2-3 days for you
> 
> Sorry, off-topic, but I love living vicariously through other people’s holidays.... makes me feel like I’ve gone on several myself



Thank you Miss Dawn — beautiful places and wonderful food.   I also live vicariously through others here . Enjoy.


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a collage of the past 2-3 days for you
> 
> Sorry, off-topic, but I love living vicariously through other people’s holidays.... makes me feel like I’ve gone on several myself



Love seeing these, brings back memories of my Mums 80th birthday that we spent there. Do enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

So black reissue came to work for my date night with my hubby. Yes, kids are away on sleep away camp & enjoying some time to ourselves.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a collage of the past 2-3 days for you
> 
> Sorry, off-topic, but I love living vicariously through other people’s holidays.... makes me feel like I’ve gone on several myself



You make the BEST collages—I think it helps to have the BEST vacays too[emoji16][emoji6].  Your RED Gucci is amazing—yeah, I probably need one too[emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].  Enjoy your fab vacay[emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> So black reissue came to work for my date night with my hubby. Yes, kids are away on sleep away camp & enjoying some time to ourselves.
> View attachment 4113325


It's lovely  How is your experience with the hardware so far? Any risk that it might chip? (Maybe you saw in the Chanel forum, I'm looking at a Chanel wallet with this dark hardware but the reports of it chipping are holding me back.)


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> And on Thursday this week, this gorgeous silver sweetie accompanied me on her maiden voyage. I had an important work event and she made me feel like the proverbial million bucks  Introducing my brand new (all-caviar ) Coco Handle, chevron in a pewter/gunmetal colour. I think she's fabulous; and also a cool neutral while most of my bags are warm tones. I just want to sit and coo at her prettiness


Lovely!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's lovely  How is your experience with the hardware so far? Any risk that it might chip? (Maybe you saw in the Chanel forum, I'm looking at a Chanel wallet with this dark hardware but the reports of it chipping are holding me back.)



I thought I’d chime in here, I have two small cardholders, one medium ocase and one flat cardholder with black hardware and none of them have chipped - at least I can’t see any. I throw them in in my bag and pockets and don’t baby them at all. The medium o case is heavily used.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BigCherry said:


> I thought I’d chime in here, I have two small cardholders, one medium ocase and one flat cardholder with black hardware and none of them have chipped - at least I can’t see any. I throw them in in my bag and pockets and don’t baby them at all. The medium o case is heavily used.
> 
> View attachment 4113669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113670


Hi Cherry and thank you  Is the hardware on your Chanels the same as the hardware on this wallet below? On this wallet the hardware is so dark that you can hardly differentiate between it and the leather. Maybe it's just the pic? If it is the same as yours I need to get shopping right away because I spoke to a store in Paris a few days ago and they said there are only a few left. 
https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
(Sorry for OT everyone, but this is IMPORTANT!  )


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi Cherry and thank you  Is the hardware on your Chanels the same as the hardware on this wallet below? On this wallet the hardware is so dark that you can hardly differentiate between it and the leather. Maybe it's just the pic? If it is the same as yours I need to get shopping right away because I spoke to a store in Paris a few days ago and they said there are only a few left.
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
> (Sorry for OT everyone, but this is IMPORTANT!  )
> View attachment 4113672



I took the pics in the sunlight to hopefully show up any chipping. Here’s another with the blinds down using a flash. They are all definitely black, the boy purse is very shiny and I think this is most like your photo. You should buy it, the black hardware is lovely and I find it easier to look after than the classic silver cc, which I’m currently having polished up.


----------



## pianolize

GeorginaLavender said:


> You make the BEST collages—I think it helps to have the BEST vacays too[emoji16][emoji6].  Your RED Gucci is amazing—yeah, I probably need one too[emoji16][emoji13][emoji38].  Enjoy your fab vacay[emoji7][emoji7].


I agree-- I was wondering how @Miss_Dawn did it!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BigCherry said:


> I took the pics in the sunlight to hopefully show up any chipping. Here’s another with the blinds down using a flash. They are all definitely black, the boy purse is very shiny and I think this is most like your photo. You should buy it, the black hardware is lovely and I find it easier to look after than the classic silver cc, which I’m currently having polished up.
> 
> View attachment 4113695


Ooooh, getting a bit excited here, enabler you!  This is really good news *excitedly clapping my imaginary seal fins*  

I really wanted this wallet but had decided not to because not having seen them irl, I thought the hw was prone to chipping or that the black was somehow painted on, or just too black and not metal. I was choosing between this and a Bal moto wallet in a gorgeous red, but I already have a few Bal bags/slg so I want to branch out a bit and am planning on a red Bal City anyway. I wasn't feeling the Bal wallet 100% and it felt very dreary to have to wait for next year's Chanels.

Another good thing about the Chanel wallet is that it's calfskin, and it just seems "sturdier" than the lambskin for a wallet. And there is no zipper on the back, so only hw on the front to look out for.

I'm going to take a couple of deep breaths and then later today I'll probably make the call to order the wallet. Ordering unseen is the worst but I keep doing it  

PS. Do seasonal Chanel items ever go on sale? I'd hate to pay and discover that it's down 1/3 of the price next week.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi Cherry and thank you  Is the hardware on your Chanels the same as the hardware on this wallet below? On this wallet the hardware is so dark that you can hardly differentiate between it and the leather. Maybe it's just the pic? If it is the same as yours I need to get shopping right away because I spoke to a store in Paris a few days ago and they said there are only a few left.
> https://www.chanel.com/fr_FR/mode/p...feuille-255-veau-vieilli-metal-noir-noir.html
> (Sorry for OT everyone, but this is IMPORTANT!  )
> View attachment 4113672


I’m all for such important off-topics


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you everyone!!
I'm very grateful for all the Marmont, holidays, collages and Chanel coco love  This is such a friendly thread 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I love Italy, Italian is the most beautiful language in the world to me. You- and your bags -  seem to be having a fantastic time!





Iamminda said:


> Thank you Miss Dawn — beautiful places and wonderful food.   I also live vicariously through others here . Enjoy.





BigCherry said:


> Love seeing these, brings back memories of my Mums 80th birthday that we spent there. Do enjoy





GeorginaLavender said:


> You make the BEST collages—I think it helps to have the BEST vacays too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Your RED Gucci is amazing—yeah, I probably need one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Enjoy your fab vacay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





pianolize said:


> I agree-- I was wondering how @Miss_Dawn did it!!!





ksuromax said:


> Lovely!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today I'm carrying my Diorever WOC. This little bag is wonderful at fitting so much more than you'd expect!!


----------



## Monique1004

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's lovely  How is your experience with the hardware so far? Any risk that it might chip? (Maybe you saw in the Chanel forum, I'm looking at a Chanel wallet with this dark hardware but the reports of it chipping are holding me back.)



It’s fairy new since I got it this spring & carried only about 5 times. I don’t really baby my bags & don’t see any issue coming up. I had the same concern when I was buying this bag. The SA told me they did have problem with so black hardware in some previous years but issue has been corrected so I shouldn’t have any hardware chipping problem with new so black lines. That’s what I heard.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today I'm carrying my Diorever WOC. This little bag is wonderful at fitting so much more than you'd expect!!



I like this little beauty as well Miss Dawn.  Have a fabulous day in Italy


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Monique1004 said:


> It’s fairy new since I got it this spring & carried only about 5 times. I don’t really baby my bags & don’t see any issue coming up. I had the same concern when I was buying this bag. The SA told me they did have problem with so black hardware in some previous years but issue has been corrected so I shouldn’t have any hardware chipping problem with new so black lines. That’s what I heard.


Thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m all for such important off-topics


I probably should take this to the Chanel forum, because now suddenly they've added another version of the wallet and both are beautiful, I really like the calf leather, looks very black. How to choose?!


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I probably should take this to the Chanel forum, because now suddenly they've added another version of the wallet and both are beautiful, I really like the calf leather, looks very black. How to choose?!
> View attachment 4113836



May I suggest both  since you like to have back ups anyways?   Should we take a vote here, lol?


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> May I suggest both  since you like to have back ups anyways?   Should we take a vote here, lol?



Yes both


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@SomethingGoodCanWork I agree with wise Cherry and Iamminda. You need both 



Iamminda said:


> May I suggest both  since you like to have back ups anyways?   Should we take a vote here, lol?





BigCherry said:


> Yes both


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Still carrying little Ms. Elle bag, now accessorized with a twilly and me being refreshed by a kiwi soda 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly0

Your Twilly inspired me today. 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Still carrying little Ms. Elle bag, now accessorized with a twilly and me being refreshed by a kiwi soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113889
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I have to go grocery shopping!   Just something small & compact my LV MG Danube crossbody bag. The patina is perfect for a bag which was made in November 2002.


----------



## Gladah

Bottega Veneta Large Flamingo


----------



## Gladah

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I probably should take this to the Chanel forum, because now suddenly they've added another version of the wallet and both are beautiful, I really like the calf leather, looks very black. How to choose?!
> View attachment 4113836



Two beauties . I fell for this one


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> May I suggest both  since you like to have back ups anyways?   Should we take a vote here, lol?





BigCherry said:


> Yes both





Miss_Dawn said:


> @SomethingGoodCanWork I agree with wise Cherry and Iamminda. You need both


 Thank you all, I think...  but the local guardian of moderate spending (my hubby) is vetoing that suggestion frantically  And I only use one wallet at a time, I'd be overwhelmed with two such lovely wallets!  

Now that I saw Gladah's timely post I'm absolutely sure it's the first one I want, the one in chevron  

Thank you all who helped me out with enabling, cheer, advice and pictures


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Gladah said:


> Two beauties . I fell for this one
> View attachment 4114124


Aaah, it's gorgeous and looks to be the exact model I want to buy? Thank you for adding more pictures    Could you please tell me how many card slots it has? In the picture on the Chanel website it looks like it has 4?

I've been looking for a new wallet for over two years but just didn't find the one. I've been so obsessed with Balenciaga and Proenza Schouler I didn't think to look elsewhere. My old one is a trooper for holding out as long as it has.

And I appreciate everyone letting me go off topic on this one because I did post a thread on the CC forum but didn't get a lot of response, but I did here, so this was very helpful to me.


----------



## luvlux64

Attending my son’s high school graduation  ... with my Chanel PVC flap


----------



## themeanreds

Still using this little mini Fendi. Here’s a shot of it showing the chain strap.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Givenchy mini Antigona in mint green


----------



## BlueCherry

Ladan Mrss said:


> Givenchy mini Antigona in mint green
> 
> View attachment 4114915



Lovely  I would love a mint green bag


----------



## daisychainz

Ladan Mrss said:


> Givenchy mini Antigona in mint green
> 
> View attachment 4114915


What a great picture! I love the color mint green, too.


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Lockit GM Horizontal


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Day and night


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Still using this little mini Fendi. Here’s a shot of it showing the chain strap.
> 
> View attachment 4114728


Love this bag! LOVE it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I have to go grocery shopping!   Just something small & compact my LV MG Danube crossbody bag. The patina is perfect for a bag which was made in November 2002.
> 
> View attachment 4114077


This bag is so cute!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dior Delices gaufre in beige lambskin


----------



## missconvy

New Karl Lagerfeld bag headed to dinner


----------



## LucyMadrid

My new Loewe Gate shoulder bag


----------



## coolmelondew

Staying with black bags, with silver hardware today  

Saint Laurent Jane Tote and Hermes Kelly wallet


----------



## jinji

Night out with my Gucci marmont in Dusty Pink.


----------



## Monique1004

Ferragamo Vara tote. I haven't used it for a while since I got all these new bags but I still love you.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116144
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## BlueCherry

Powder blue BTW bag, perfect for the warm weather


----------



## ksuromax

Gladah said:


> Bottega Veneta Large Flamingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114119


i just slowly melted down...    
summer perfection!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga tote


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki626

My MCM Liz reversable shopper. A new fav
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meowmix318

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Bristol floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116144
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Love the color 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique1004

Waiting at the Taekwondo for my boy.


----------



## coolmelondew

Using Saint Laurent today: Sac de Jour nano, small wallet and cardholder


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## Law

Off too a festival today so it’s all about functionality. Eley Kishimoto x eastpak camera bag


----------



## Pessie

Double Sens today


----------



## TotinScience

A cool bag on a hot day - Von Holzhausen market tote in caramel Technik Leather


----------



## Sculli

Here with my Diorama [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going out today (and yesterday) with my LV Epi Mabillon backpack. It needs to relax more & used more the leather is still so stiff! A 90's baby. Lol!


----------



## jillyfish108

carrying my Totally MM holds all my goods today - love my charm feels summery!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday, BALENCIAGA!!!


Is this new for you girlfriend?! SO COOLI haven’t been over to Bal forum yet to check. Congrats if it is new!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo small Sophia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102341


I’m seriously, majorly in love w/ this bag....I’d buy that baby immediately if i saw it....LOVE times a million!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4103798
> 
> 
> Pearl blue micro luggage [emoji170]


I’m in a daze mesmerized over this baby!! How are you love?


----------



## Kendie26

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wore my Marc Jacobs Small Gotham



JADE!!!!! OMG, SO happy to “see” chic you....you’re killing it like you always do! You are awesomeness!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 4105829


TDF crazy exquisite!!! Congrats on this special beauty Molly!


----------



## Kendie26

Sculli said:


> Here with my Diorama [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4117391


Snap! Work it girl...you look SO FANTASTIC!! I LOVE it! That color is killing me (I’ve wanted a bright blue bag for a few years now ) And can I PLEASE have your hair!?


----------



## Kendie26

Sorry i just hogged this thread royally....had quite a bit of catching up to do so my apologies!
Boy love today (chanel pleated Boy from Metiers collection 2016)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry i just hogged this thread royally....had quite a bit of catching up to do so my apologies!
> Boy love today (chanel pleated Boy from Metiers collection 2016)


Welcome back sweetie. What a gorgeous handsome boy


----------



## Sparkletastic

coolmelondew said:


> Staying with black bags, with silver hardware today
> 
> Saint Laurent Jane Tote and Hermes Kelly wallet
> View attachment 4115754


This is such a sleek and sophisticated combo!!!


Sculli said:


> Here with my Diorama [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 4117391


Gorgeous bag. Is this metallic blue?


Kendie26 said:


> Sorry i just hogged this thread royally....had quite a bit of catching up to do so my apologies!
> Boy love today (chanel pleated Boy from Metiers collection 2016)


 Yum Yummy Yumsters!!!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I’m in a daze mesmerized over this baby!! How are you love?



Thank you and welcome back   

I’ll message you


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry i just hogged this thread royally....had quite a bit of catching up to do so my apologies!
> Boy love today (chanel pleated Boy from Metiers collection 2016)



Love this beauty—and love love love to see you back dear K


----------



## nvie

My first Loewe bag...tough to justify this bag but since I live on an island with all year round tropical weather, it will be a staple. [emoji23]


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> I’m seriously, majorly in love w/ this bag....I’d buy that baby immediately if i saw it....LOVE times a million![emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Awww thanks. I was on vacation when I saw it and instantly fell in love with the color and all the hardware details and knew it had to come home with me 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

nikki626 said:


> My MCM Liz reversable shopper. A new fav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116322
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Ooh! Can we see the reverse?!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Is this new for you girlfriend?! SO COOLI haven’t been over to Bal forum yet to check. Congrats if it is new!


yes, it is! and she has a matching wallet, too!  
i did a reveal in Bal forum


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry i just hogged this thread royally....had quite a bit of catching up to do so my apologies!
> Boy love today (chanel pleated Boy from Metiers collection 2016)


Lovely!  Missed you!


----------



## gswpurse

I took my new purchase out today,  a Tod's double t crossbody bag. I've been bad in June, bought 3 bags (1 aspinal of london, 1 tod's, and a proenza schouler bag coming soon) in total. 
This tod's bag has amazing leather that feels like loewe nappa leather. I love it!


----------



## ksuromax

i've developed severe form of addiction... back to it again


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4115388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Delices gaufre in beige lambskin


You have the best bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going out today (and yesterday) with my LV Epi Mabillon backpack. It needs to relax more & used more the leather is still so stiff! A 90's baby. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 4117463


This had been on my mind lately.  It's such a cool backpack!


----------



## aundria17

My favorite bag I own. My Reed krakoff rk40 in blush pink 
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from Samsung note 8


----------



## Molly0

2 weeks straight now for this one.


----------



## leechiyong

aundria17 said:


> My favorite bag I own. My Reed krakoff rk40 in blush pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118048
> 
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8


Love RK bags so much!  Such a beauty.


----------



## Molly0

aundria17 said:


> My favorite bag I own. My Reed krakoff rk40 in blush pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118048
> 
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8


What a great looking bag!  I love the simplicity of RK designs!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Over a week of carrying this Gucci beauty most of the time while on holiday


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

delicious delices


----------



## remainsilly

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4117910


This is a GORGEOUS photo!


----------



## remainsilly

Celebrating a personal victory.
With (baseball glove leather)whurlitzer wallet & something called, "chocolate explosion."


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> This is a bag I just picked up from Simons, a Canadian Department store.  It is one of those “Made in Italy” bags that they put a Label inside for the Store. (I didn't Know any stores still did that kind of thing.  But apparently they do!). Anyway it’s a very smooth calfskin.
> 
> View attachment 4105829


Nice!!! The look of the leather reminds me of the ferragamo leather


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Over a week of carrying this Gucci beauty most of the time while on holiday



This red is just super gorgeous.   Perfect companion for your trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> 2 weeks straight now for this one.
> View attachment 4118139


What is this cool bag called? If you have already told us I'm sorry.


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Nice!!! The look of the leather reminds me of the ferragamo leather


Thanks. I think it is a vegetable tanned leather. (In which case I’ll look forward to it’s aging)


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> What is this cool bag called? If you have already told us I'm sorry.


I picked this bag up at “La Maison Simons”.  A Canadian department type store.  It’s made in Italy.    It’s one of those situations where the store contracts with Italian makers to put the stores own private label in it.  Back “In the Day” it used to be pretty common for stores like Holt Renfrew, Saks, Neiman and the like, to do that kind of thing but they don’t seem to anymore. (Not sure why - maybe not cost effective?). Anyway it’s an
Italian-made Canadian bag!  lol! 
Called “Simons”.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. I think it is a vegetable tanned leather. (In which case I’ll look forward to it’s aging)


Wait... do vegetable tanned leather age well? I have no idea! I have a fendi bag that is vegetable tanned leather and I was like vs sun tanned  I also have not used that bag at all so it’s sitting sadly in its dust bag... one of my first designer purchase and way too big and structured for my use now


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> This red is just super gorgeous.   Perfect companion for your trip.


Thank you


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Wait... do vegetable tanned leather age well? I have no idea! I have a fendi bag that is vegetable tanned leather and I was like vs sun tanned  I also have not used that bag at all so it’s sitting sadly in its dust bag... one of my first designer purchase and way too big and structured for my use now


Haha. Veg tanned is tanned with bark and such and takes about 2 months. Chrome tanned and other chemicals is much quicker (days or even hours!) but starts deteriorating from the get go.  Veg tanned only improves with age. That’s my understanding anyway.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> Haha. Veg tanned is tanned with bark and such and takes about 2 months. Chrome tanned and other chemicals is much quicker (days or even hours!) but starts deteriorating from the get go.  Veg tanned only improves with age. That’s my understanding anyway.


Nice! Have no clue! It’s stoll pristine so I guess I gotta Use it for it to age


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Micahel Kors studded Selma in ballet for tomorrow.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry typo I meant Michael 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

hanging at the mall today with Dior delices


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Nice! Have no clue! It’s stoll pristine so I guess I gotta Use it for it to age


I’ll bet it’s gorgeous!  I’d love to see it! Hint hint


----------



## msd_bags

Saint Laurent tote in marine blue for work. It’s already Monday in my part of the world.


----------



## Vanana

Molly0 said:


> I’ll bet it’s gorgeous!  I’d love to see it! Hint hint


Haha it’s a classic yet interesting design tote and I rarely wear totes! 

Here are some photos for you  the detail and the leather is so nice. I love the different subtle “patterns” on the black leather. Little things that makes it a bit different 
However I wear a tote (likely for rare work occasions) maybe twice or 3 times a year and I have maybe 3-4 totes including the chanel one so there is minimal chance for outing with this anytime soon


----------



## Iamminda

Using my favorite Balenciaga today.


----------



## Molly0

Vanana said:


> Haha it’s a classic yet interesting design tote and I rarely wear totes!
> 
> Here are some photos for you  the detail and the leather is so nice. I love the different subtle “patterns” on the black leather. Little things that makes it a bit different
> However I wear a tote (likely for rare work occasions) maybe twice or 3 times a year and I have maybe 3-4 totes including the chanel one so there is minimal chance for outing with this anytime soon
> View attachment 4118746
> View attachment 4118747
> View attachment 4118748
> View attachment 4118749
> View attachment 4118750


OMG!  Gorgeous!  Please use it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.



What a beauty, Iam!


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> This is a GORGEOUS photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Cole Haan


----------



## BlueCherry

Shelby33 said:


> Cole Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119099



This reminds me so much of my Belen Echandia Love Me, I still have one black mini size left and it’s in great condition.


----------



## luvlux64

My Long Drive companion from Toronto to here...


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Welcome back sweetie. What a gorgeous handsome boy





Sparkletastic said:


> This is such a sleek and sophisticated combo!!!
> Gorgeous bag. Is this metallic blue?
> Yum Yummy Yumsters!!!!!!





BigCherry said:


> Thank you and welcome back
> 
> I’ll message you





Iamminda said:


> Love this beauty—and love love love to see you back dear K





Molly0 said:


> Lovely!  Missed you!


Mega thanks & hugs to all of you sweeties!


----------



## Kendie26

aundria17 said:


> My favorite bag I own. My Reed krakoff rk40 in blush pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118048
> 
> 
> sent from Samsung note 8


Totally see why it’s your favorite...i absolutely LOVE it BIGTIME!!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4118694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging at the mall today with Dior delices


This is a FANTASTIC mod & bag...woot!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.


So happy to see this beauty/metal plate of yours sista friend....i also used a Bal running errands this morning....this is the only First I have left.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> So happy to see this beauty/metal plate of yours sista friend....i also used a Bal running errands this morning....this is the only First I have left.



Thanks dear K.  I love this fabulous First of yours (I also have only one First left ).


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty, Iam!



Thanks so much BBG


----------



## Sunshine mama

msd_bags said:


> Saint Laurent tote in marine blue for work. It’s already Monday in my part of the world.
> View attachment 4118735


This is sooo chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.


I can see why this is your fave Bal! I love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I can see why this is your fave Bal! I love it!!!



Thanks SM .  I truly love this one!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.


The background sofa? also looks so divine !!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The background sofa? also looks so divine !!!!



Lol, I know.  It was at our (huge semi-round) booth where we had dinner last night (forgot to take a pic of my dinner ),


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Using my favorite Balenciaga today.


It's practically gleaming! What a beauty!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Just packed up this "summer brights" Prada Vernice Promenade to carry to work tomorrow


----------



## Sparkletastic

Still in my Fendi By the Way and took her with me to the doctors’ office. I need to switch her out so I don’t get bored.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's practically gleaming! What a beauty!



Thanks Miss Dawn.   Welcome home .  Great choice to use your beautiful Prada for this work week (so pretty!).


----------



## OsloChic

BigCherry said:


> Powder blue BTW bag, perfect for the warm weather
> 
> View attachment 4116215



This is such a cool bag! Very under the radar but beautiful [emoji108]


----------



## OsloChic

coolmelondew said:


> Using Saint Laurent today: Sac de Jour nano, small wallet and cardholder
> View attachment 4116785



I love a good grey bag and this is perfect!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Alexander Wang Diego


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


This is toooooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> This is toooooo cute!


Thank you!


----------



## FortySomething

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


Verrrrrry nice. Did you switch out the strap?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


You look lovely, red really goes well with grey/greyish black.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> This is toooooo cute!



Thank you. 



FortySomething said:


> Verrrrrry nice. Did you switch out the strap?


Thank you.  Yes I did!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look lovely, red really goes well with grey/greyish black.


Thank you.  I personally think red goes with everything hahaha.


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


LOVE this one...i saw it online & was super tempted but I’m “behaving” bigtime....looks superb on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine Trio pouch/clutch...had to travel super light taking my bestie’s daughter out for birthday lunch cause it’s just way too hot & humid to carry much more.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE this one...i saw it online & was super tempted but I’m “behaving” bigtime....looks superb on you!


Thank you.  I'm behaving too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Trio pouch/clutch...had to travel super light taking my bestie’s daughter out for birthday lunch cause it’s just way too hot & humid to carry much more.


You look so lovely and your dress/clutch/flowers in the background are so refreshing to look at!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine Trio pouch/clutch...had to travel super light taking my bestie’s daughter out for birthday lunch cause it’s just way too hot & humid to carry much more.



Beautiful pairing K .   Love this gorgeous shade of blue.   And your top is super cute (perfect for an owner of pretty hydrangeas).  And happy birthday to your dear BFF’s DD


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so lovely and your dress/clutch/flowers in the background are so refreshing to look at!


 merci!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing K .   Love this gorgeous shade of blue.   And your top is super cute (perfect for an owner of pretty hydrangeas).


Thank you so much darlin! I’m obsessed w/ my hydrangeas ....my favorite flowering shrubs.


----------



## yellowbernie

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Micahel Kors studded Selma in ballet for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118677
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What a pretty bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> merci!


De rien(please excuse my high school French! Hope it's correct.)


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker



Fabulous bag and you look great 



Kendie26 said:


> Celine Trio pouch/clutch...had to travel super light taking my bestie’s daughter out for birthday lunch cause it’s just way too hot & humid to carry much more.



I forgot you had this little beauty 

You always have the best tops ever that would make my blue bags look equally as good. If you come to England I’ll let you be my “top” shopper


----------



## themeanreds

This was at lunch earlier. I still haven’t switched out of this one


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


That outfit is PERFECT with it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 4120679


You DO know I’m jealous w/ this baby of yours & yes, if/when we visit your fab country, I WILL be hunting you down (I’ll give you my blue/white hydrangea top for this cabas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> That outfit is PERFECT with it!!!


Well thank you Miss Piano!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Fourth of July


----------



## Monique1004

My coco handle going to friend’s house for BBQ.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

at the pool with Alexander Wang Diego


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> You DO know I’m jealous w/ this baby of yours & yes, if/when we visit your fab country, I WILL be hunting you down (I’ll give you my blue/white hydrangea top for this cabas!



You’re too funny  I need your hydrangea top to go “with” this bag sweetie, but I’ll swap it for your mighty fine chevron woc any day  and if/when you visit I’m just a tiny drive from Heathrow  is the hunting thing a pun on my name


----------



## baghagg

Rollin' with my Gucci tonight - Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Decided to switch to Fendi when the torrential rain stopped, and dress it up with a red, white, and blue scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here is the picture.


----------



## Sparkletastic

baghagg said:


> Rollin' with my Gucci tonight - Happy Independence Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121380


This is a great bag! I love the logo treatment.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the picture.


I love this scarf on this beauty,


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this scarf on this beauty,


Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the picture.



Love the 3jours and it’s very well dressed


----------



## Molly0

Lil summer Coach bucket.

Oops! don’t know what happened.
Pic below.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## baghagg

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a great bag! I love the logo treatment.


Thank you Sparkletastic - purchased from NM many years ago - I loved it so much,  I actually bought two for when one wears out!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Just packed up this "summer brights" Prada Vernice Promenade to carry to work tomorrow


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BigCherry said:


> Love the 3jours and it’s very well dressed


Thank you BigCherry! l love saying BigCherry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghagg said:


> Thank you Sparkletastic - purchased from NM many years ago - I loved it so much,  I actually bought two for when one wears out!


Wow! So do you still have a brand new one also?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4121987


This bag just looks delicious!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag just looks delicious!


Thanks! It's very soft!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the picture.


This looks SO damn pretty, feminine & chic! Me loves!


----------



## Kendie26

It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> My coco handle going to friend’s house for BBQ.
> View attachment 4121027


 I’m pretty insane over this Coco of yours Monique...major WOW, stop the presses...PHENOMENAL


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


This does not belong in the closet haha! Beautiful bag!


----------



## SDchanel

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Rocking my Gucci Rose/Blush Marmont Camera bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> This does not belong in the closet haha! Beautiful bag!


The bag agrees & says you are right! ...thank you Shelby


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)



What a criminal you are K for keeping this bag in the closet and not letting us see this beauty!!!  Lol, jk .   This red is absolutely stunning — I love it so much (also really love seeing you back on TPF so much),


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


Wowza!  
Now there’s an amazing pop of red!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada Mini Double Zip Tote in Tamaris Saffiano w/ghw.


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> I’m pretty insane over this Coco of yours Monique...major WOW, stop the presses...PHENOMENAL



Thank you. I'm lusting over your red one, though. Sadly, I couldn't get my hands on any red bags in 2017. Hope I can get a pretty red one next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall in vanilla but it's a lighter, more neutral yellow.


----------



## Narnanz

Here is my little plain jane workhorse in amongst the Queens and Princesses on this thread...looking a little worse for wear.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

[emoji7]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Day 5 in Koh Samui. 7 more days to go, woohooo! Using my souvenir straw bag from Bali (summer 2017)[emoji173]️


----------



## John006

Hello, everyone, I am using handbag of Gucci which add style in my look, I am facing problem while attaching an image of it, however, I fully enjoyed having a handbag of this brand.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Yesterday - Givenchy Antigona, small size, with metal detail 

Today - Chanel Coco in gunmetal chevron caviar. She's going to a party with me today, and then away for the weekend 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yesterday - Givenchy Antigona, small size, with metal detail
> 
> Today - Chanel Coco in gunmetal chevron caviar. She's going to a party with me today, and then away for the weekend
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!


Two gorgeous choices!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


I need a Red Chanel in my collection! 
Top pic (true color) is beautiful! Red is also my favourite color!


----------



## luvlux64

See you later, Virginia Beach! Heading home to Toronto today with my travel buddy, Chanel Deauville


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> What a criminal you are K for keeping this bag in the closet and not letting us see this beauty!!!  Lol, jk .   This red is absolutely stunning — I love it so much (also really love seeing you back on TPF so much),





Molly0 said:


> Wowza!
> Now there’s an amazing pop of red!





Monique1004 said:


> Thank you. I'm lusting over your red one, though. Sadly, I couldn't get my hands on any red bags in 2017. Hope I can get a pretty red one next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





luvlux64 said:


> I need a Red Chanel in my collection!
> Top pic (true color) is beautiful! Red is also my favourite color!


Thanks so much lovelies! Ha iamminda& you are my partner in crime for sure.
@Monique1004 -who needs red when you have that amazing blue Coco?!But I know what you mean. I waited a really long time before buying a red bag as I wanted a particular shade. Wishing both you & @luvlux64 a much easier “hunt” in finding your perfect red. Safe travels back to you LuvLux....Adorethat beach hat!!!& the bag of course!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yesterday - Givenchy Antigona, small size, with metal detail
> 
> Today - Chanel Coco in gunmetal chevron caviar. She's going to a party with me today, and then away for the weekend
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!





ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Gorgeous bags dearest Lovelies.....wow you sure are on a whirlwind Miss Dawn...that Antigone is really sharp w/ the metal detail & hope you are loving your stunning new Coco! @ksuromax -my fave! Bal doesn’t get any better than that baby


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## coolmelondew

Mulberry Alexa in Chestnut today!


----------



## Shelby33

coolmelondew said:


> Mulberry Alexa in Chestnut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123194


I just love this bag...


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


 true. I’m glad you said it  this bag needs to be worn often and year round!


----------



## Vanana

Chinese Warrior said:


> Day 5 in Koh Samui. 7 more days to go, woohooo! Using my souvenir straw bag from Bali (summer 2017)[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122942


Oh my gosh so jealous!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Vanana said:


> Oh my gosh so jealous!



Oh Vanana! Hope you will take some time off this season!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

still in my AW Diego And in love with the rainbow hardware


----------



## bakeacookie

Hawaii Neverfull


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yesterday - Givenchy Antigona, small size, with metal detail
> 
> Today - Chanel Coco in gunmetal chevron caviar. She's going to a party with me today, and then away for the weekend
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



BEAUTIFUL! [emoji7][emoji7] And a happy Friday to you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yesterday - Givenchy Antigona, small size, with metal detail
> 
> Today - Chanel Coco in gunmetal chevron caviar. She's going to a party with me today, and then away for the weekend
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Lovely to see your two beauties.  Have a great weekend getaway Miss Dawn.


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

On July 4, I used the Great Bag Co Model M as my overnight bag. Today it served as my gym-to-work purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MandarinaDrunk said:


> On July 4, I used the Great Bag Co Model M as my overnight bag. Today it served as my gym-to-work purse.


Wow. This is really COOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

serenityneow said:


> Brunch with Mark Cross Dorothy.  Celine sunnies.
> View attachment 4101931


This is so elegant! I want one!


----------



## Iamminda

MandarinaDrunk said:


> On July 4, I used the Great Bag Co Model M as my overnight bag. Today it served as my gym-to-work purse.


What a cool looking bag.  And I really like your Nikes (I often wear athletic shoes and I just love the look of this pair).


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)


Soooo sexyyyyy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

coolmelondew said:


> Mulberry Alexa in Chestnut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123194


This just looks yummy!!



ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)


 K - you are FIERCE with this clutch!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)



I was going to say the same thing SM said — tres sexy


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo sexyyyyy!





Sparkletastic said:


> This just looks yummy!!
> 
> K - you are FIERCE with this clutch!





Iamminda said:


> I was going to say the same thing SM said — tres sexy


Thank you, Gals!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Alexander Wang Diego bucket worn crossbody.


----------



## Narnanz

Nice change of scene from my work bag...this is my mothers that I have "stolen"...its over 30 years old and made by a leather worker in my hometown of Gisborne Nz...sadly he is no longer with us...I just love it.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Nice change of scene from my work bag...this is my mothers that I have "stolen"...its over 30 years old and made by a leather worker in my hometown of Gisborne Nz...sadly he is no longer with us...I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123788
> View attachment 4123789


What a beautiful heirloom!
Lucky you!


----------



## Molly0

Fossil Peyton double flap. 
(I love how casual & sturdy this one is)


----------



## Pessie

It’s a Garden Party Saturday


----------



## Katiesmama

Narnanz said:


> Nice change of scene from my work bag...this is my mothers that I have "stolen"...its over 30 years old and made by a leather worker in my hometown of Gisborne Nz...sadly he is no longer with us...I just love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123788
> View attachment 4123789


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Katiesmama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)


Gorgeous!


----------



## Law

Another sunny reissue day [emoji295]️


----------



## Law

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch (and bracelet)



RED HOT @ksuromax [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## ksuromax

Katiesmama said:


> Gorgeous!





Law said:


> RED HOT @ksuromax [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Two gorgeous choices!





Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous bags dearest Lovelies.....wow you sure are on a whirlwind Miss Dawn...that Antigone is really sharp w/ the metal detail & hope you are loving your stunning new Coco! @ksuromax -my fave! Bal doesn’t get any better than that baby





PurseCrazyGal said:


> BEAUTIFUL! [emoji7][emoji7] And a happy Friday to you!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely to see your two beauties.  Have a great weekend getaway Miss Dawn.



Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Shelby33

Oryany


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Out yesterday & Again this morning. LV MC Sologne.  Did I forget to mention that the MC Range is my Favorite design!! 

Again, another bag that is hardly used & has very little patina.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Out yesterday & Again this morning. LV MC Sologne.  Did I forget to mention that the MC Range is my Favorite design!!
> 
> Again, another bag that is hardly used & has very little patina.
> 
> View attachment 4124829


Love the vachetta against the MC!


----------



## bagaholic.101

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Out yesterday & Again this morning. LV MC Sologne.  Did I forget to mention that the MC Range is my Favorite design!!
> 
> Again, another bag that is hardly used & has very little patina.
> 
> View attachment 4124829


Wow this looks impeccable! Cute bag charm too!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

I had a chance to drag my lil brother to the mall for some shopping for him. Took this pic in the parking hall, while he was wolfing on sandwich. #fullbellyfirst 
Alexander Wang mini Emile


----------



## Yuki85

Diorama


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Diorama
> 
> View attachment 4125272


 Wow, what a total showstopper Yuki!!! Such an incredible bag...love it


----------



## Kendie26

Last night....


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel Coco Handle


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Last night....


Love love love


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Last night....


Simply perfection, Kendie!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, what a total showstopper Yuki!!! Such an incredible bag...love it



Thank you Kendie [emoji8]


----------



## lenarmc

Ladan Mrss said:


> I had a chance to drag my lil brother to the mall for some shopping for him. Took this pic in the parking hall, while he was wolfing on sandwich. #fullbellyfirst
> Alexander Wang mini Emile
> 
> View attachment 4125098



I have one of these in this size and love it. I want another in a darker color.


----------



## luvlux64

Test driving my sis Small Chanel Le Boy


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. This is really COOL!





Iamminda said:


> What a cool looking bag.  And I really like your Nikes (I often wear athletic shoes and I just love the look of this pair).



Thanks! My last pair of athletic shoes were a pair of hilariously fun hot pink kids sketchers from the sale rack, and it was legit hard finding a pair of athletic shoes that make me smile as much.


----------



## ksuromax

BV mini Cabat


----------



## Kendie26

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4125776


Total lusciousness w/ everything here!! Caviar perfection on that baby


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love love love





Sparkletastic said:


> Simply perfection, Kendie!!!


Double thanks sweet gal pals ....oh & big Congrats on your sweet, perky pink Fendi Sparkle! Saw it quickly yesterday scrolling...she’s very unique & pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV mini Cabat


Everything looks super combined here my dearest...love the soft blues w/ your gorgeous cabat


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Double thanks sweet gal pals ....oh & big Congrats on your sweet, perky pink Fendi Sparkle! Saw it quickly yesterday scrolling...she’s very unique & pretty!


Thanxabunch, Kendie! It’s a sweet surprise gift from Mr. Sparkle.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Everything looks super combined here my dearest...love the soft blues w/ your gorgeous cabat


Thanks, Love!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My vintage Gucci bucket bag coming to work this week. Thanks for letting me share and enjoy your week everyone


----------



## Anisa96

My new baby


----------



## misstrine85

My MBMJ I bought preloved from a friend [emoji173]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carefree pool bag-mzw hayley


----------



## OsloChic

This summers staple, Marc Jacobs Shutter Bag(?)


----------



## BlueCherry

I think I’m cured ...  

I was gifted this little nylon bag by the local builders merchant as a sales pack (included battery pack, mugs, pencils, etc) and I instantly abandoned my sac de jour for it to mass confusion by my peers. Funnily enough my first job was with this company (before mass merger) when I was on school attachment and they kept me on.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Bazar


----------



## myluvofbags

My little ray of sunshine's first outing


----------



## Sunshine mama

OsloChic said:


> This summers staple, Marc Jacobs Shutter Bag(?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127425


You look very chic!


----------



## Molly0

Today’s choice for me:


----------



## Petruspus

Molly0 said:


> Today’s choice for me:
> View attachment 4128585


Great bag!


----------



## Petruspus

Marco massaccesi, phoebe.


----------



## OsloChic

Sunshine mama said:


> You look very chic!



Thank you that’s so kind of you too say[emoji847]


----------



## OsloChic

myluvofbags said:


> My little ray of sunshine's first outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128059



Absolutely gorgeous, I bet it makes the whole outfit pop!


----------



## grnbri

My beloved 225


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping. Taking my LV Large Epi Noe with me this morning.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mz wallace Hayley


----------



## remainsilly

Baseball glove leather whurlitzer wallet, as clutch.
Taking refuge from rain in bookshop.
On shopping spree!


----------



## Shelby33

Olivia Harris


----------



## myluvofbags

OsloChic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I bet it makes the whole outfit pop!


Awww thanks and I feel it does.


----------



## myluvofbags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping. Taking my LV Large Epi Noe with me this morning. [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4128836


Wow, I like this color combo


----------



## bellarusa

cute little bag.  My only problem is that the strap is not long enough so I borrowed a black strap from my other handbag for it for crossbody.


----------



## tweeety

Carrying my all
Time favorite backpack ever!!! The Bosphore [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> I think I’m cured ...
> 
> I was gifted this little nylon bag by the local builders merchant as a sales pack (included battery pack, mugs, pencils, etc) and I instantly abandoned my sac de jour for it to mass confusion by my peers. Funnily enough my first job was with this company (before mass merger) when I was on school attachment and they kept me on.
> 
> View attachment 4127515


Is THIS the “new” one you mentioned to me dearest?!!


----------



## Kendie26

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4129697
> 
> Carrying my all
> Time favorite backpack ever!!! The Bosphore [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


Wow, was a mesmerizing, most stunning pic!!! I have happy goosebumps looking at it!


----------



## aisyaj

Ysl niki bag medium dark red


----------



## Kendie26

Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her


Both are gorgeous, Kendie. The Marmont is super special! 

And I’m like you. Mr. S just bought me one bag as a gift but I haven’t bought any this year.   We must be under some strange weird star phase. LOL!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Both are gorgeous, Kendie. The Marmont is super special!
> 
> And I’m like you. Mr. S just bought me one bag as a gift but I haven’t bought any this year.   We must be under some strange weird star phase. LOL!


Love that since we are the same sign!! Too funny...thanks for the great laugh girlfriend!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Is THIS the “new” one you mentioned to me dearest?!!



Yes and I bet you thought it cost more than 50p LMAO


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her



Ooh that cloud box always makes my heart go pitter patter [emoji173]️. Mine had gone for a “pampering spa” free of charge I hasten to add, will put before and after in the Céline forum for anyone worried about box leather. 

Your marmont is so cute and the perfect neutral, I have two contemporary BE camera bags, one black snakeskin embossed and one orange chèvre. Both winter colours really but great to wear. Have we been bestowed with a mod pic of this one or did I miss it?


----------



## Molly0

tweeety said:


> View attachment 4129697
> 
> Carrying my all
> Time favorite backpack ever!!! The Bosphore [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


So Beautiful!  . . .and the bag is nice too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her


Hi  K!
At the risk of sounding completely cockoo, I hadn't seen a Gucci Marmont in real life until the other day when I was in line at a local grocery store. A woman in front of me in the Self Checkout line had a Marmont bag the same color as yours. It was so cool watching her actual wear it and use it! She unzipped it and pulled out a matching card case. I saw how easy it is to use and how beautiful it looks!  I shared this excitement with my sister as soon as I saw her. She said she now has enough evidence to have me committed! 
I see why you adore carrying her!


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Ooh that cloud box always makes my heart go pitter patter [emoji173]️. Mine had gone for a “pampering spa” free of charge I hasten to add, will put before and after in the Céline forum for anyone worried about box leather.
> 
> Your marmont is so cute and the perfect neutral, I have two contemporary BE camera bags, one black snakeskin embossed and one orange chèvre. Both winter colours really but great to wear. Have we been bestowed with a mod pic of this one or did I miss it?





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi  K!
> At the risk of sounding completely cockoo, I hadn't seen a Gucci Marmont in real life until the other day when I was in line at a local grocery store. A woman in front of me in the Self Checkout line had a Marmont bag the same color as yours. It was so cool watching her actual wear it and use it! She unzipped it and pulled out a matching card case. I saw how easy it is to use and how beautiful it looks!  I shared this excitement with my sister as soon as I saw her. She said she now has enough evidence to have me committed!
> I see why you adore carrying her!


Thanks kindly to both of you & yes I can’t wait to see your Box pampering Big Cherry (or “Blue Cherry!”) & Oh I must see your camera bags! I posted a mod of my Marmont when I first got it (you may have been on break then).
So glad you got to see it in person @RuedeNesle ...& you do not sound cuckoo!! It’s a super easy, care-free bag & it’s quickly become a true favorite. I’ve received 2 lovely compliments from strangers when wearing this Gucci in the last month alone & I never get compliments on bag (except from all you lovelies here on tPF!) And since you are our Red Queen, Gucci makes the best reds (imho)...dear @Miss_Dawn has my bag in red in the next size up & it’s a beauty! NOT to try & entice you or anything


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her


Love this happy blue. I wore the exact shade shirt with a matching lei (garland) and Gucci shoes to a party last week. If only I'd stolen your bag in advance, sweetie 

And I love that nude marmont too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly to both of you & yes I can’t wait to see your Box pampering Big Cherry (or “Blue Cherry!”) & Oh I must see your camera bags! I posted a mod of my Marmont when I first got it (you may have been on break then).
> So glad you got to see it in person @RuedeNesle ...& you do not sound cuckoo!! It’s a super easy, care-free bag & it’s quickly become a true favorite. I’ve received 2 lovely compliments from strangers when wearing this Gucci in the last month alone & I never get compliments on bag (except from all you lovelies here on tPF!) And since you are our Red Queen, Gucci makes the best reds (imho)...dear @Miss_Dawn has my bag in red in the next size up & it’s a beauty! NOT to try & entice you or anything


@RuedeNesle since you hugely enabled me to purchase the red Marmont, allow me to return the favour and tell you that you need this scarlet beauty in your life!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> @RuedeNesle since you hugely enabled me to purchase the red Marmont, allow me to return the favour and tell you that you need this scarlet beauty in your life!!


She's Beautiful!!!!!
Miss Dawn!!!!! She's beautiful! It's funny, because I was going to write in my post to Kendie about seeing my first Marmont in the same color as hers, that it was probably a good thing the one I saw wasn't red or they would have had to give me a paper bag to breath in!  And they cost a dime in SF, so by the time I paid for it I'd be on the ground! 
She's beautiful!! (Did I say that already?)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying my Givenchy Antigona. Here's an art work picture of her


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Love everyones pics the last few days Had these 2 babies out the last few days....my Celine Box (named Cherry because my girl @BigCherry made me do it!) & my mini Gucci Marmont...she’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all year (which is quite the feat for me)& I adore carrying her



Oh Kendie, your Celine is just the most dreamy shade, I love it and your marmont is just so cool  I’m so tempted by this bag but I fear if I buy one I’ll just regret no spending the money in Chanel  the true sign of an addict. I’m sure Chanel pump something in the air (other than coromandel!) that just has me suckered in!


----------



## ksuromax

BV


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> @RuedeNesle since you hugely enabled me to purchase the red Marmont, allow me to return the favour and tell you that you need this scarlet beauty in your life!!


Heeyyyyy! I like your new bag! It's  *B E A U T I F U L *


----------



## BlueCherry

Mini peekaboo


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying my Givenchy Antigona. Here's an art work picture of her





Miss_Dawn said:


> Love this happy blue. I wore the exact shade shirt with a matching lei (garland) and Gucci shoes to a party last week. If only I'd stolen your bag in advance, sweetie
> 
> And I love that nude marmont too


You may steal//borrow my “Blue Cherry” Box any time my dearest! 
Your Antigone pic is magnificent.


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Oh Kendie, your Celine is just the most dreamy shade, I love it and your marmont is just so cool  I’m so tempted by this bag but I fear if I buy one I’ll just regret no spending the money in Chanel  the true sign of an addict. I’m sure Chanel pump something in the air (other than coromandel!) that just has me suckered in!


Thanks so much sweet girlfriend!! I totally get what you mean, although me thinks the marmont would look perfect on you (& don’t even get me started on the price of chanel!!) The only regret i have about this mini marmont is not buying it sooner because it’s just so darn versatile, pretty (imho)& stress-free/carefree. NOT to try & convince you though!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV





BigCherry said:


> Mini peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 4130748


Happy day to both of you, my beauties! You look awesome in that happy yellow(?) color top ksuromax & Cherry, that exact peekaboo is my #1Fave


----------



## Sparkletastic

Law said:


> Oh Kendie, your Celine is just the most dreamy shade, I love it and your marmont is just so cool  I’m so tempted by this bag but I fear if I buy one I’ll just regret no spending the money in Chanel  the true sign of an addict. I’m sure Chanel pump something in the air (other than coromandel!) that just has me suckered in!


I read your post and just chuckled to myself and thought ok so I’m not alone. When I looked at the marmont in store a couple months ago, I  thought “er...but will I be mad I didn’t get a Chanel camera bag”. The struggle with the C addiction is real  But, yes, Kendie, the C prices are getting beyond stupid.


----------



## pmburk

Gucci leather bucket on my way to work this morning. Eiffel tower charm is from Anthropologie.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Happy day to both of you, my beauties! You look awesome in that happy yellow(?) color top ksuromax & Cherry, that exact peekaboo is my #1Fave


it's actually neon yellow, my camera was too hot to be bothered and put efforts to capture the colour accurately


----------



## Gayatri chopra

Beetle briefcase from Simitri designs


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs metallic purple[emoji171]


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

This RM love bag today. It's actually my newest acquisition, I only got it yesterday . I was a bit worried that it was going to be a pile of tosh after all the terrible reviews but I like it! Its weighty and pweeety, it all looks fine and dandy to me. I will probably get bored and switch to something else in all of 3 days anyway.


----------



## Molly0

I spent the day clearing out my closets and pared my bags down to 24!  Decided to keep this  RebeccaMinkoff in summery orange lambskin.  I removed the leather from the chain strap since she was looking a little “worse for the wear”and I found out I like the bag more!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote. 

_OMG! This is the first day I’ve been out of the house in a *week* after foot surgery. 

 _


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Pewter lamb Miu Miu small shopping tote.
> 
> _OMG! This is the first day I’ve been out of the house in a *week* after foot surgery.
> View attachment 4131643
> _


Beautiful bag.    Sending you wishes for speedy recovery!


----------



## Narnanz

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


Im about to do that as well...purge bags that I dont use...I give mine away to friends or charity.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Im about to do that as well...purge bags that I dont use...I give mine away to friends or charity.


oh sorry...repky to wrong post...but its a lovely bag.....the colour is great.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

at the airport with Massaccesi Angelica!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> I spent the day clearing out my closets and pared my bags down to 24!  Decided to keep this  RebeccaMinkoff in summery orange lambskin.  I removed the leather from the chain strap since she was looking a little “worse for the wear”and I found out I like the bag more!
> View attachment 4131496


Great decision Molly! The color is so vibrant & pretty....love the shape/style too! I also did a major clothes haul-out / donation dump & am currently working on bags too. Ugh I hate doing it though!


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


Whoa, THAT color is super stunning....you have the best MK collection...MK himself would be very proud!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.



unbelievably beautiful color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wang Rockie in Varsity


----------



## dotty8

EA7 by Emporio Armani backpack


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Great decision Molly! The color is so vibrant & pretty....love the shape/style too! I also did a major clothes haul-out / donation dump & am currently working on bags too. Ugh I hate doing it though!


I know eh?  I’m surrounded by boxes.   Today I tackle the kitchen.  Yikes!


----------



## BlueCherry

Still carrying my mini peekaboo - if you can actually see it. It’s the only bag I struggle to change out of. But I have a four legged problem with my bags, if it’s on his seat he will sit on it or squash it yet I still rub him affectionately.... can’t beat fur baby love :doggy: 

View attachment 4132246


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Had to show more. Maiden voyage! And a gift from another TPFer, what a nice friend!!!



Fits under the seat in front of me! [emoji173]️taupe Angelica


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful bag.    Sending you wishes for speedy recovery!


Thanks so much!


----------



## MoMaMo

Givenchy Pandora Box


----------



## Sparkletastic

MoMaMo said:


> Givenchy Pandora Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132379


This is really pretty. Love the cooor and shape. I’ve never seen a structured Pandora. I thought they were all slouchy / soft. (?)


----------



## MoMaMo

I did too until I saw this one , an attractive soft pink/nude mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But fell for this small one;  such a bold shape in a very pretty blue ...


----------



## Storm702

Lagon Balenciaga City at the Sox game today!


----------



## P.Y.T.

ZARA


----------



## Stephg1027

myluvofbags said:


> My little ray of sunshine's first outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128059


 I have this same beauty in black! I love it! Such a fun twist on the classic flap. That color has happiness written all over it


----------



## meowmix318

BigCherry said:


> Still carrying my mini peekaboo - if you can actually see it. It’s the only bag I struggle to change out of. But I have a four legged problem with my bags, if it’s on his seat he will sit on it or squash it yet I still rub him affectionately.... can’t beat fur baby love :doggy:
> 
> View attachment 4132246


I have the same problem. My little girl sits on all of my bags


----------



## meowmix318

My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag


----------



## coolmelondew

out in the sun with sac de jour nano


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg1027 said:


> I have this same beauty in black! I love it! Such a fun twist on the classic flap. That color has happiness written all over it


You do, that's great. I didn't see a black when I went and I was originally looking for a small black bag. This would have been perfect.


----------



## myluvofbags

My sunshine has her own seat for dinner.


----------



## BlueCherry

meowmix318 said:


> My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132745



Aww too cute and love the bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> My sunshine has her own seat for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132804


Deservedly  so!!!!!! BTW, I like your bag's name! Lol!


----------



## Kendie26

MoMaMo said:


> Givenchy Pandora Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132379


Oh WOW, how cool & in such a gorgeous colorLike @Sparkletastic said, i also did not know the Pandora came in a more structured style.  I’m mainly a structured bag kinda gal so I really dig this one


----------



## Kendie26

meowmix318 said:


> My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132745


Great bag & super precious pup/pic!! Too cute for words


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> View attachment 4132792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out in the sun with sac de jour nano


I’ve wanted a SDJ for years now & seeing this one makes me vulnerable....damn you coolmelondew!!!!I’m in an anti-buying mode though so I’ll just lust after yours....TDF beautiful color


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ 1 of my Bals. I used to be a “slouchy” bag girl so Balenciaga was my go-to brand before I shifted to structured bags but I still have a soft spot for my Bals. This 1 was a limited edition lizard embossed City bag to commemorate the City’s 10th anniversary


----------



## BeachBagGal

meowmix318 said:


> My brand new and very 1st Balenciaga bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132745



I’m sorry, but I’m distracted by your dog. SO darn cute!!!! Nice bag too. [emoji3]


----------



## Susmita Gupta

Going to carry my new shantiniketan leather shoulder bag tomorrow


----------



## Molly0

My choice for today.


----------



## meowmix318

Kendie26 said:


> Great bag & super precious pup/pic!! Too cute for words[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## meowmix318

BeachBagGal said:


> I’m sorry, but I’m distracted by your dog. SO darn cute!!!! Nice bag too. [emoji3]


Lol that's common. People only see my little girl (I'm just as bad and only see dogs and never the owner at the end of the leash)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> My choice for today.
> View attachment 4133265


Beautiful Trussardi!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful Trussardi!


Thanks.  I always appreciate it when your Trussardi makes an appearance as well.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweet girlfriend!! I totally get what you mean, although me thinks the marmont would look perfect on you (& don’t even get me started on the price of chanel!!) The only regret i have about this mini marmont is not buying it sooner because it’s just so darn versatile, pretty (imho)& stress-free/carefree. NOT to try & convince you though!



Would love to be bag twins with you on this one darling Kendie, it is so cute but like Sparkletastic says below the CC struggle is REAL  and I think Karl's got me hypnotised .... and I'm kind of not even mad 



Sparkletastic said:


> I read your post and just chuckled to myself and thought ok so I’m not alone. When I looked at the marmont in store a couple months ago, I  thought “er...but will I be mad I didn’t get a Chanel camera bag”. The struggle with the C addiction is real  But, yes, Kendie, the C prices are getting beyond stupid.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> My choice for today.
> View attachment 4133265


Serious stunner! I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing 1 of these beauties in person. Love it Molly!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Serious stunner! I’ve never had the pleasure of seeing 1 of these beauties in person. Love it Molly!


Thanks for your sweet compliment.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My choice for today.
> View attachment 4133265


This bag looks so buttery soft!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Graceful MM today


----------



## Shelby33

Olivia Harris bucket bag


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I spent the day clearing out my closets and pared my bags down to 24!  Decided to keep this  RebeccaMinkoff in summery orange lambskin.  I removed the leather from the chain strap since she was looking a little “worse for the wear”and I found out I like the bag more!
> View attachment 4131496


Beautiful color!


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanel Chevron Statement Flap in burgundy


----------



## Law

myluvofbags said:


> Chanel Chevron Statement Flap in burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134240



Such a pretty bag @myluvofbags !


----------



## Pessie

I’ve been wearing my slouchy bags for a while - time to break out the Bolide for a change


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4134807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing my slouchy bags for a while - time to break out the Bolide for a change



Beautiful, love the bolide so underrated  is this an aubergine colour?


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful, love the bolide so underrated  is this an aubergine colour?


It’s raisin


----------



## littlemissbaglover

My pink Mulberry Bayswater it's my fave summer bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Small trifold - my very macho colleague was holding it as there was nowhere clean to place it and was very stern about not wanting to feature in this pic holding my handbag


----------



## Pessie

BigCherry said:


> Small trifold - my very macho colleague was holding it as there was nowhere clean to place it and was very stern about not wanting to feature in this pic holding my handbag
> 
> View attachment 4134958


 I wish you could zoom out


----------



## remainsilly

Whurlitzer bag(baseball glove leather), signed by team.


Oh yes. He hit a homerun!


----------



## hb925

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4134807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been wearing my slouchy bags for a while - time to break out the Bolide for a change


Love this and love raisin! Wish I didn't pass on a raisin evelyn when I had the chance!


----------



## lipsticklatitude

Salvador Bachiller bag that I picked up in Spain a couple years ago. No idea of the style name.


----------



## BlueCherry

Pessie said:


> I wish you could zoom out



You're naughty ...  let me see what I can do


----------



## Oxana17

Me... rare, luxury, new designer bag... I am just in love....
here she is...


----------



## Oxana17

qiqifashion said:


> this is the new bag i carry
> 
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=3c9bcbf0dabe21219a82f38ff676537a&oe=56467D59


I can not see it


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Small trifold - my very macho colleague was holding it as there was nowhere clean to place it and was very stern about not wanting to feature in this pic holding my handbag
> 
> View attachment 4134958


So funny& so you....you know I’m a huge fan of your gorgeous TriFold!


----------



## Kendie26

Burberry (forget the official name of this small tote)..very pale grey color


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

This gorgeous Chloe was out handbag shopping with me this morning


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry (forget the official name of this small tote)..very pale grey color


Nice, I like the different textures of leather on this


----------



## Kendie26

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> This gorgeous Chloe was out handbag shopping with me this morning


Oh wow what a beautiful style...I haven’t followed Chloe for a little while. TOtally LOVE this bag & the color/ great pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Nice, I like the different textures of leather on this


Thank you kindly dear friend....loving both of your 2 new C bags too! Such pretty colors


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow what a beautiful style...I haven’t followed Chloe for a little while. TOtally LOVE this bag & the color/ great pic!!


Thank you!
I actually dont know much about it because I bought it off of The Real Real. I *think* it's from the super brief Paddington revival that they did a few years back. It caught my eye because of its modern aesthetic. I have never seen another Chloe like it and I love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Burberry (forget the official name of this small tote)..very pale grey color



Why you wily old fox  where did this little beauty come from? I love Burberry but just never bought one. Or Mulberry. Shame on me as a sort of Brit. I love this one


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you kindly dear friend....loving both of your 2 new C bags too! Such pretty colors


Thank you, now if I can get my hands on the rectangle mini in black I'll be in heaven.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Why you wily old fox  where did this little beauty come from? I love Burberry but just never bought one. Or Mulberry. Shame on me as a sort of Brit. I love this one


Thanks sweetie...it’s my only Burberry & I do have a few Mulberry~& Like you said, shocking you don’t have any


----------



## Petruspus

Marco Massaccesi, penelope midi in red nappa.


----------



## foreverbagslove

RC B30 [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I have to go grocery shopping. Taking my LV EM speedy B 25 along for the ride!  Please excuse my LV Cube in the background.


----------



## Kendie26

It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)


Hi K! 
Isn't red fun to carry?  Your bag is  BEAUTIFUL! I love your dress too!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Kendie26 said:


> It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)



Your WOC and dress are perfect together!  [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I have to go grocery shopping. Taking my LV EM speedy B 25 along for the ride!  Please excuse my LV Cube in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4136710



Never excuse double eye candy  your bags are gorgeous


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)



You, the bag, the dress .... all beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Velo


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I have to go grocery shopping. Taking my LV EM speedy B 25 along for the ride!  Please excuse my LV Cube in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4136710


I llooovvveee your LV Cube!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> RC B30 [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4136511


This is a stunner for sure!!!  Do you worry of color transfer at all?


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> Isn't red fun to carry?  Your bag is  BEAUTIFUL! I love your dress too!





MustLuvDogs said:


> Your WOC and dress are perfect together!  [emoji173]️





BigCherry said:


> You, the bag, the dress .... all beautiful [emoji173]️


Kindest Thanks to all of you sweeties! HahaRdN-yes red is fun to carry, although that dress & bag color are not “my norm” as I’m usually more comfortable in more “sedate”/ neutral colors. You 3 are SO SWEET...thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

With my little monster


----------



## BlueCherry

Yuki85 said:


> With my little monster
> 
> View attachment 4137477



I love the monster line, I have a qutweet pouch and a monster large wallet that I don’t use and really must having seen yours


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yuki85 said:


> With my little monster
> 
> View attachment 4137477


this is awesome!!!  it is a woc?


----------



## Monique1004

Sneaked out at lunch time yesterday to do some window shopping at Saks. Nothing that I liked...


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)


Picture perfect with your outfit[emoji7]


----------



## Oxana17

here is the photo of my favorite bag right now from Charles King Paris. Got it by recommendation of my friend


----------



## Yuki85

BigCherry said:


> I love the monster line, I have a qutweet pouch and a monster large wallet that I don’t use and really must having seen yours



Me too! I love the SLG of the monster line! 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is awesome!!!  it is a woc?



Yes!


----------



## APhiJill

View attachment 4137853

Longchamp hobo
Had phone issues oops


----------



## Shelby33

MK Skorpios


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> MK Skorpios
> View attachment 4138062


Love this TDF leather!


----------



## P.Y.T.

....


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> MK Skorpios
> View attachment 4138062


Wow! That leather looks amazing! I usually love structured bags, and this is the kind of bag that makes me want to try out more slouchy leather.


----------



## Law

Fendi Friday
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4138486


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo





Scully Piper said:


> Picture perfect with your outfit[emoji7]


Thanks so much Scully Piper & love this beauty of yours ksuromax~my fave color of yours in that hobo style


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Fendi Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138486


Sorry girlie, your pic not loading


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Sorry girlie, your pic not loading



D’oh! My phone is playing up, I’ll try again here


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Scully Piper & love this beauty of yours ksuromax~my fave color of yours in that hobo style


Thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## MoMaMo

Small “View” bag Jill Sander


----------



## Shelby33

tealocean said:


> Wow! That leather looks amazing! I usually love structured bags, and this is the kind of bag that makes me want to try out more slouchy leather.


You should! It's so comfortable to carry!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Love this TDF leather!


Thank you!


----------



## julia.pa




----------



## myluvofbags

LV Pochette Metis


----------



## LilMissCutie

Took this beauty out today..


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara (again)


----------



## Narnanz

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4139158
> 
> Zara (again)


Gorgeous cutie...and the bags not bad either.


----------



## Kendie26

Last night w/ my metallic reissue....happy weekend everyone!


----------



## gswpurse

mini pashli today...


----------



## MoMaMo

Mulberry Lily 
1st day out ...[emoji5]


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling--training for charity cycle race.
Before I launch for Scandinavia.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ my metallic reissue....happy weekend everyone!



Beautiful  is this medium size?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MoMaMo said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 1st day out ...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139592


it's beautiful. i have a weakness for ostrich leather. this bag will be a forever piece, great color and outfit, too.. love it all!!


----------



## BlueCherry

MoMaMo said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 1st day out ...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139592



Love this bag and the colour is awesome. Please post in the blue bags and accessories as it’s stunning


----------



## Molly0

gswpurse said:


> mini pashli today...
> View attachment 4139556


LOVE!  I have such a soft spot for these bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is the picture.


That's really nice and the scarf is awesome with her!


----------



## yellowbernie

Hermes Evelyne PM with a brighton tassel fob.. This is my favorite bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> It’s a crime how long I’ve kept this bag in the closet Top pic shows true color (my mod in sunlight is throwing the color off)


Love the hardware with this beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 4123381
> 
> 
> Hawaii Neverfull


I have her baby sister. Big sis is beautiful. The color green is awesome.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MandarinaDrunk said:


> On July 4, I used the Great Bag Co Model M as my overnight bag. Today it served as my gym-to-work purse.


I like how unique this bag looks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ksuromax said:


> BV mini Cabat


Beautiful color!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ my metallic reissue....happy weekend everyone!



Woohoo happy weekend girl  you’re looking divine with your super chic reissue [emoji7]! That belt is so lovely too, a perfect match


----------



## serenityneow

Going bright teal for a summer wedding with a silver Akris Anouk clutch and silver Sergio Rossi heels.


----------



## ksuromax

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you ☺


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> That's really nice and the scarf is awesome with her!


Thank you AtB!!


----------



## jcnc

Love this MK crossbody


----------



## Molly0

A small Banana Republic tote with Chanel scarf.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Errand running day with the new to me, Hermes Evelyne TPM with a leather strap! (H only makes them with canvas straps nowadays) Bag is from 2010 and in excellent condition.


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel seasonal flap 
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## tealocean

MoMaMo said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 1st day out ...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139592


Everything about this bag is beautiful!  I love all the blue in your ensemble!


----------



## myluvofbags

Chillin after work with my LV Iena pm


----------



## tealocean

pianolize said:


> Finally carried my new Faye crossbody in lt rouge! @carterazo (...which I do really really like, but am still iffy about... I'm thinking in summer/fall I'll love it more, since ATM it's been foggy/dreary/stormy, and I think I'm craving a bolder/brighter/bigge/edgier bag-)
> View attachment 4018301
> View attachment 4018302


@pianolize and @carterazo Will you describe the rouge shade of pink? It looks like a warm pink (with just a hint of terracotta or something like that?) in all the stock photos. Your pictures look more pink and less muted.


----------



## Kendie26

BigCherry said:


> Beautiful  is this medium size?





Addicted to bags said:


> Love the hardware with this beauty!





Law said:


> Woohoo happy weekend girl  you’re looking divine with your super chic reissue [emoji7]! That belt is so lovely too, a perfect match


Thanks kindly gals!! That metallic beige reissue is the “medium/large” / 226 size in reissue land dearest BigCherry!
@Law that belt is literally well over 25+years old from J Crew


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> Going bright teal for a summer wedding with a silver Akris Anouk clutch and silver Sergio Rossi heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139979


What a beautiful comboThat green is stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

MoMaMo said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 1st day out ...[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139592


Happiest Congrats on your Lily! I always loved the Lily in their ostrich leather & that color is TDF


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Just stumbled upon this thread!   Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Last night w/ my metallic reissue....happy weekend everyone!


Hehe everything matches! It’s perfect dearest twinsie!  Haha so happy to see you on this thread!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Errand running day with the new to me, Hermes Evelyne TPM with a leather strap! (H only makes them with canvas straps nowadays) Bag is from 2010 and in excellent condition.
> 
> View attachment 4140093
> View attachment 4140094


Congrats! The red is amazing  and love the red strap too!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol studded medium satchel in pale blue.


----------



## Kendie26

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread!   Have a lovely weekend everyone


Girl, you are killing itToo pretty for words! Glad you found us here on the “general” handbag thread. It’s 1 of my favorites because you are exposed to so many different designers


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol studded medium satchel in pale blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140539


1 of the prettiest colors.....you need an award for your MK collection!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of the prettiest colors.....you need an award for your MK collection!


Aww that is so sweet, thank you I had been looking for a pale blue bag for 2 years before I found this one in April.


----------



## PamK

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol studded medium satchel in pale blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140539



That is a gorgeous color! MK makes some of the prettiest blues! [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

PamK said:


> That is a gorgeous color! MK makes some of the prettiest blues! [emoji4]


Thank you I agree with you, they do make some pretty blues.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly gals!! That metallic beige reissue is the “medium/large” / 226 size in reissue land dearest BigCherry!
> @Law that belt is literally well over 25+years old from J Crew



Vintage darling, Vintage!


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Vintage darling, Vintage!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara & cl


----------



## tolliv

Well, I have my Chanel bag with me today.


----------



## tealocean

Kendie26 said:


> What a beautiful comboThat green is stunning!


+1! Beautiful dress!


----------



## tealocean

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread!   Have a lovely weekend everyone


This is all so pretty!


----------



## tealocean

P.Y.T. said:


> Zara & cl
> View attachment 4141143
> View attachment 4141144
> View attachment 4141145


Sweetness! Enjoy your little sweetheart! You have probably heard this too many times. They really do grow up fast!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you are killing itToo pretty for words! Glad you found us here on the “general” handbag thread. It’s 1 of my favorites because you are exposed to so many different designers


Haha yeah I’m surprised too! Such precious gem(thread)! Loving everyone’s bag in this thread!  Hehe thanks Kendie for your lovely compliment as always!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

tealocean said:


> This is all so pretty!


Hehe thanks a lot my lovely!  You are so sweet!


----------



## Narnanz

Madi Claire bag...not expensive..with just enough tackyness to be fun without going overboard...my go to bag when walking into town.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Alma bb


----------



## Sparkletastic

Large black Fendi By the Way w/shw, Dior cosmetic bag and Dior wallet.


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Large black Fendi By the Way w/shw, Dior cosmetic bag and Dior wallet.
> View attachment 4141734



Every time I see this I run home and get mine out - love the BTW [emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Cabas tote because I am still carrying my new slg purchases inside [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

BlueCherry said:


> Every time I see this I run home and get mine out - love the BTW [emoji173]️


I know. Aren’t these bags perfect?


BlueCherry said:


> Cabas tote because I am still carrying my new slg purchases inside [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4141814


LOL!  Well hidden goodies.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> It took me a while to get comfortable w/ a pop of red but now I love it (chanel woc / 18C light red lambskin....this 1 is chameleon color in various lighting)



Your dress is so cute and love it with your bag! Such pretty colors. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Large black Fendi By the Way w/shw, Dior cosmetic bag and Dior wallet.
> View attachment 4141734





BlueCherry said:


> Every time I see this I run home and get mine out - love the BTW [emoji173]️


It’s a very sleek & sexy bag...i don’t know why i didn’t get oneNot surprised both of you 2 chic babes have one!


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> Your dress is so cute and love it with your bag! Such pretty colors. [emoji173]️


You are a doll...thanks so much BeachBagGal


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Cabas tote because I am still carrying my new slg purchases inside [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4141814


I’m definitely stealing this right off your arm when we meet! Fair warning


----------



## Kendie26

Quick trip to farmers market for veggies/fruit (we are vegetarian)& had to post my dearest sweet little piggie! I LOVE him. A local duo, “Eric &Christopher” have a very fun line of screen printed items like this, pillows, etc.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Quick trip to farmers market for veggies/fruit (we are vegetarian)& had to post my dearest sweet little piggie! I LOVE him. A local duo, “Eric &Christopher” have a very fun line of screen printed items like this, pillows, etc.



Aww what a cute little piggie bag and I didn’t know you were veggie and I didn’t know you had that pink wallet  I tried so hard for a mini ocase and cardholder in this perfect pale shade but never got one. Off topic I know but I have this cute pic on my wall you may like that comes from house to house with me ... blasted flash kept ruining it but here goes


----------



## jcnc

Always a fan of how soft trh leather on this bag is


----------



## P.Y.T.

This zara crossbody belt purse is my favorite right now!


----------



## jcnc

P.Y.T. said:


> This zara crossbody belt purse is my favorite right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142069
> View attachment 4142070
> View attachment 4142071


So fancy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Still in this one


----------



## serenityneow

Kendie26 said:


> Quick trip to farmers market for veggies/fruit (we are vegetarian)& had to post my dearest sweet little piggie! I LOVE him. A local duo, “Eric &Christopher” have a very fun line of screen printed items like this, pillows, etc.



+100 Kendie!  I love that you are a vegetarian (I am too) but, beyond that, your post is a wonderful reminder that style is about uniqueness and individuality far more than it is about any brand name.  [emoji106]


----------



## BlueCherry

P.Y.T. said:


> This zara crossbody belt purse is my favorite right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142069
> View attachment 4142070
> View attachment 4142071



Love it - carrying a baby looking chic in stilettos


----------



## tealocean

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4142007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a fan of how soft trh leather on this bag is


Your bag and color are gorgeous! Every time I see one of these, I wish they were still made. Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## tealocean

myluvofbags said:


> Still in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142126


What a happy bright pouch! That must make you smile when you see it in there.


----------



## myluvofbags

tealocean said:


> What a happy bright pouch! That must make you smile when you see it in there.


Thank you and yes i smile every time i see it.


----------



## Mariapia

Might give an idea to both Longchamp and Hermès lovers....


----------



## BlueCherry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might give an idea to both Longchamp and Hermès lovers....



The leather on these is exquisite and your rodeo is so pretty. I love the idea of the cute bears standing guard over your bag during the night


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BlueCherry said:


> Aww what a cute little piggie bag and I didn’t know you were veggie and I didn’t know you had that pink wallet  I tried so hard for a mini ocase and cardholder in this perfect pale shade but never got one. Off topic I know but I have this cute pic on my wall you may like that comes from house to house with me ... blasted flash kept ruining it but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4142003


It's like Babe, the movie about the brave little lamb hearding piglet!


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's like Babe, the movie about the brave little lamb hearding piglet!



Love that movie, such a heartwarming one... only thing is James Cromwell is such a evil so and so in every other film I've seen him in


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might give an idea to both Longchamp and Hermès lovers....


HELLO dear Mariapia! Haven’t “seen” you for a while & hope all is wonderful. LOVE LOVE LOVE this Longchamp& sweet H charm


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Aww what a cute little piggie bag and I didn’t know you were veggie and I didn’t know you had that pink wallet  I tried so hard for a mini ocase and cardholder in this perfect pale shade but never got one. Off topic I know but I have this cute pic on my wall you may like that comes from house to house with me ... blasted flash kept ruining it but here goes
> 
> View attachment 4142003





serenityneow said:


> +100 Kendie!  I love that you are a vegetarian (I am too) but, beyond that, your post is a wonderful reminder that style is about uniqueness and individuality far more than it is about any brand name.  [emoji106]


Thanks Lovelies....adore your pig pic BlueCherry. Most of the paintings we have at home are all of farm animals too. And thank you so much @serenityneow


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BlueCherry said:


> Love that movie, such a heartwarming one... only thing is James Cromwell is such a evil so and so in every other film I've seen him in


I knooow!!! (in the tone of Sybil Fawlty  ) I just thought of him in LA Confidential. Such a good actor


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> HELLO dear Mariapia! Haven’t “seen” you for a while & hope all is wonderful. LOVE LOVE LOVE this Longchamp& sweet H charm


Thank you lovely Kendie.
Don't worry... I have just been lazy in the last weeks...


----------



## Mariapia

BlueCherry said:


> The leather on these is exquisite and your rodeo is so pretty. I love the idea of the cute bears standing guard over your bag during the night


Those bears are bag lovers too....


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Love that movie, such a heartwarming one... only thing is James Cromwell is such a evil so and so in every other film I've seen him in


Me too — love that movie.  And I feel the same way about J Cromwell (especially since this was the first movie I ever saw him in,  so I feel even “worse” about his later evil roles, like what ever happened to that sweet man. Lol)


----------



## Molly0

Babe was my first thought too, when I saw those cute little piggies!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using this bag


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I knooow!!! (in the tone of Sybil Fawlty  ) I just thought of him in LA Confidential. Such a good actor



OMG that’s so funny, my sister is really loud and says that when we’re out in public to embarrass me  you must find a giphy or whatever they’re called of Sybil

LA Confidential is one of my favourite films ever 



Iamminda said:


> Me too — love that movie.  And I feel the same way about J Cromwell (especially since this was the first movie I ever saw him in,  so I feel even “worse” about his later evil roles, like what ever happened to that sweet man. Lol)



Yes such opposite roles but I prefer him as the baddie


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I knooow!!! (in the tone of Sybil Fawlty  ) I just thought of him in LA Confidential. Such a good actor


Remember James Cromwell in American Horror Story as the evil doctor? Yikes!


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I knooow!!! (in the tone of Sybil Fawlty  ) I just thought of him in LA Confidential. Such a good actor



Found it ...


----------



## Molly0

BlueCherry said:


> Found it ...



LOVE it!   haha


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BlueCherry said:


> Found it ...



Devine! 

*Addicted to bags*, believe it or not, I've never seen that series, is it any good, like original X-files good? (Nerd taste outing itself in every post now  )


----------



## Aphasia23

Tuesday companion


----------



## Molly0

Aphasia23 said:


> Tuesday companion
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142819


Love that Tan bag!  What is it?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Sparkletastic said:


> Large black Fendi By the Way w/shw, Dior cosmetic bag and Dior wallet.
> View attachment 4141734



Sleek! Do you like the btw?


----------



## Nancy Ma

New nano SDJ[emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Devine!
> 
> *Addicted to bags*, believe it or not, I've never seen that series, is it any good, like original X-files good? (Nerd taste outing itself in every post now  )



I watched AHS the first couple of seasons because my celebrity crushes were in it (Dylan McDermott and Adam Levine (briefly!) and a later season with Matt Bomer).  Liked the stories but way too gory for me (but I am a scaredy-cat though ).


----------



## Molly0

A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229


A beautiful red bag!


----------



## Molly0

Thanks Rue!
A little more red just for you:



RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thanks Rue!
> A little more red just for you:
> View attachment 4143250


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229



This is so pretty.  Is it the City Bag?   Just gorgeous


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Devine!
> 
> *Addicted to bags*, believe it or not, I've never seen that series, is it any good, like original X-files good? (Nerd taste outing itself in every post now  )


The first 3 seasons where really, really good. Nothing like X-Files tho. Then for me, I kind of lost interest. For the US, the casting was unusual. Every season they did whole new storylines with the same actors playing different parts. We don't usually recycle like that . 

I notice English shows have more "character" actors who are like utility players & are versatile. Here in the US it seems like they pigeon hole actors more.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229


Ahhh vintage Coach  And that red is a nice one


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Devine!
> 
> *Addicted to bags*, believe it or not, I've never seen that series, is it any good, like original X-files good? (Nerd taste outing itself in every post now  )


Glamorous Nerds Unite! LOL!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty.  Is it the City Bag?   Just gorgeous


Thanks! It’s quite old. Made in United States. I think someone told me it is a “compartment bag.”


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Ahhh vintage Coach  And that red is a nice one


Thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229


My favourite Coach style- and colour!  Also like the black version.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Glamorous Nerds Unite! LOL!


Yes!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> The first 3 seasons where really, really good. Nothing like X-Files tho. Then for me, I kind of lost interest. For the US, the casting was unusual. Every season they did whole new storylines with the same actors playing different parts. We don't usually recycle like that .
> 
> I notice English shows have more "character" actors who are like utility players & are versatile. Here in the US it seems like they pigeon hole actors more.





Iamminda said:


> I watched AHS the first couple of seasons because my celebrity crushes were in it (Dylan McDermott and Adam Levine (briefly!) and a later season with Matt Bomer).  Liked the stories but way too gory for me (but I am a scaredy-cat though ).


Thank you both for explaining this show a bit. I don't like gore just for gore's sake but maybe I'll try a few episodes. I'm just desperate to find a good series to watch occasionally and think they are so far between. Westworld started out good I think, and then it just became  (sorry!) but not in a good or interesting way.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Hey _Blue_Cherry! I see what you did there


----------



## MKB0925

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229


Great color and your bag is in great shape!!


----------



## Molly0

MKB0925 said:


> Great color and your bag is in great shape!!


Thanks.  I actually dunked her in the sink and gave her a bath when I first got her (a few years ago now). Those old Coach bags seem to do well with that.


----------



## sherrylynn

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty.  Is it the City Bag?   Just gorgeous


Truly wish Coach still made these classic styles!


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry


----------



## RuedeNesle

I know, right?? She's not red! If I'm not carrying a red bag my second choice would be animal or snake prints. Got this Aimee Kestenberg bag (Soft Blue Cobra, but it looks all grey in the pic) at a great NWT price on ebay a couple of weeks ago. I wanted a CBB with an outside zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper card, since I'm spending a lot of time in the city on buses this summer. She's been working well, but I'm starting to get separation anxiety from my red bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pessie said:


> Mulberry
> View attachment 4143852


I've never seen this before. It looks really classic AND comfy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  I actually dunked her in the sink and gave her a bath when I first got her (a few years ago now). Those old Coach bags seem to do well with that.


Wow that's crazy good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> A little bit of vintage Coach red for me tonight, going to the airport to pick up my daughter returning from her Paris/Italy trip.
> View attachment 4143229


This looks brand new and gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nancy Ma said:


> New nano SDJ[emoji847]


Your bag is beautiful and the hanging plants are so cool!!! How do you water them though?


----------



## Iamminda

Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


I  love Baggallini bags! My sister has one that she travels with.  (It's currently in Paris with her, and I'm at her apartment feeding her cats.) Your purple bag is pretty! I can see carrying it as an everyday bag. As far as not needing any more designer bags....that's a little too extreme.  Maybe it's just nice to know you can happily carry a non-designer bag whenever you want!


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


I have a Baggalini crossbody that I use for day trips and places like the zoo where I wouldn't want to take a nicer leather bag. This one is just lovely, what's the name of this style, do you recall?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


Nooooooo! You. must. keep. buying. designer. bags!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I  love Baggallini bags! My sister has one that she travels with.  (It's currently in Paris with her, and I'm at her apartment feeding her cats.) Your purple bag is pretty! I can see carrying it as an everyday bag. As far as not needing any more designer bags....that's a little too extreme.  Maybe it's just nice to know you can happily carry a non-designer bag whenever you want!





Addicted to bags said:


> Nooooooo! You. must. keep. buying. designer. bags!!



Lol, ok if you all insist, I will still buy designer bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Lol, ok if you all insist, I will still buy designer bags


All is right with the world again!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> I have a Baggalini crossbody that I use for day trips and places like the zoo where I wouldn't want to take a nicer leather bag. This one is just lovely, what's the name of this style, do you recall?



Thx.  I have a few that I use for travel and walks etc.  I am one of those weirdos that keep all tags etc.  This one is called Helsinki silver hobo.  Purchased from TJMaxx last year.  I am wearing it crossbody but it is a large bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Thx.  I have a few that I use for travel and walks etc.  I am one of those weirdos that keep all tags etc.  This one is called Helsinki silver hobo.  Purchased from TJMaxx last year.  I am wearing it crossbody but it is a large bag.


Thanks! I am looking for something larger and practical like this for my trip to Europe next summer, I am going to check this one out.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


Such a pretty color and love having a carefree bag!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  I think I'll take my LV MC Rita with me - Still on the fence about it.  The shoulder strap is inside the bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


This one is very nice! I have a hot pink Baggallini I use for travels. It is nice to be lightweight and carefree at times... but the designer pieces must stay!!


----------



## EmmJay

Today, I was going to carry my Chanel Deauville from cruise 2017 but I changed my mind. I have yet to carry her since I purchased last year. Back in the box she goes.


----------



## themeanreds

Out and about today with this little beauty. In the car and at the library.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks MKB 



MKB0925 said:


> Such a pretty color and love having a carefree bag!!



Thanks CCBG .  So another vote not to go rogue, lol.   



ccbaggirl89 said:


> This one is very nice! I have a hot pink Baggallini I use for travels. It is nice to be lightweight and carefree at times... but the designer pieces must stay!!


----------



## Damnation

Yuki85 said:


> With my little monster
> 
> View attachment 4137477



Lovee! 



MoMaMo said:


> Small “View” bag Jill Sander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138657



This is such a cute bag, really like the color combination 



serenityneow said:


> Going bright teal for a summer wedding with a silver Akris Anouk clutch and silver Sergio Rossi heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139979



Liking the dress more- its such a gorgeous green


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hey _Blue_Cherry! I see what you did there



Blame @Kendie26 she made me do it [emoji23]


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


You definitely don't need another purple, this is the perfect shade.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Lol, ok if you all insist, I will still buy designer bags



I’m late to the party, but just want to add that every time I think I can “stop” buying designer bags—someone (mostly SAs and TPFers with their amazing reveals) will convince me that I’m being silly.

But I will also say that it’s great to travel (esp. in crowded places) with a more affordable bag.  I do not feel the need to glare at the individuals who bump into my bag—not ok!!!  Were these people raised by wolves?  [emoji817]

After my ranting and raving, I feel like I owe you a pic.  Here’s the Summer Trunks TP26 roaming around the Queen Mary 2 with me in early July.


----------



## gswpurse

carrying RM unlined tote today.


----------



## Pessie

EmmJay said:


> Today, I was going to carry my Chanel Deauville from cruise 2017 but I changed my mind. I have yet to carry her since I purchased last year. Back in the box she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144151


That’s a shame, it’s a great colour, why don’t you use it?


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> You definitely don't need another purple, this is the perfect shade.


Thanks .   I agree that this is a pretty purple.


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’m late to the party, but just want to add that every time I think I can “stop” buying designer bags—someone (mostly SAs and TPFers with their amazing reveals) will convince me that I’m being silly.
> 
> But I will also say that it’s great to travel (esp. in crowded places) with a more affordable bag.  I do not feel the need to glare at the individuals who bump into my bag—not ok!!!  Were these people raised by wolves?  [emoji817]
> 
> After my ranting and raving, I feel like I owe you a pic.  Here’s the Summer Trunks TP26 roaming around the Queen Mary 2 with me in early July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144504



Lol, I agree GL that it is hard (“silly”) to quit buying new bags here on TPF — goodness I have tried the ban thing but I swear I am really taking a (small) break this time (famous last words).  Anyways, you definitely owe me/us some pics since you seldom post your beautiful things.  I really like this Summer Trunks TP — what a wonderful clutch to use on the cruise.


----------



## Aphasia23

Molly0 said:


> Love that Tan bag!  What is it?



Thank you! This is my throw around bag and is Ora Delphine brand. It’s a few years old and a workhorse.


----------



## southernbelle43

Today is Massaccessi Theia in chocolate Verona leather day!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using this purple baggallini crossbody bag since I have to use public transit for 10 days. Getting used to — and liking — it’s carefree ease.  Maybe I don’t need any more designer bags going forward (what do you all think? ).  Have a great day everyone.


Awesome choice sista! Love the color & the carefree part floats my boat!


----------



## rosiier

At the eye doctor’s office


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara (again)


----------



## Katiesmama

What an adorable little cutie! And I’m loving her footwear!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

rosiier said:


> At the eye doctor’s office


I love this bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Starting Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend at our favorite place with my Chanel gold perforated lamb Boy.  

I love soooo both of my Boys.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Starting Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend at our favorite place with my Chanel gold perforated lamb Boy.
> 
> I love soooo both of my Boys.
> View attachment 4145329


Gorgeous CC.  I have to say that I always love all the beautiful drinks in your pics as well.  Happy Birthday to Mr Sparkle


----------



## EmmJay

EmmJay said:


> Today, I was going to carry my Chanel Deauville from cruise 2017 but I changed my mind. I have yet to carry her since I purchased last year. Back in the box she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144151





Pessie said:


> That’s a shame, it’s a great colour, why don’t you use it?




I have a leather Deauville that I use. I decided to list this one locally (DFW area) on Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Sparkletastic

EmmJay said:


> I have a leather Deauville that I use. I decided to list this one locally (DFW area) on Facebook Marketplace.


Fellow DFW gal here! 

Don’t forget to post it on FB Chanel Addicts Page. I’ve bought and sold items to very nice people there!


----------



## EmmJay

Sparkletastic said:


> Fellow DFW gal here!
> 
> Don’t forget to post it on FB Chanel Addicts Page. I’ve bought and sold items to very nice people there!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## foreverbagslove

My alma bb [emoji173]️


----------



## EmmJay

Evelyne GM Noir with LV Summer Trunks Bandouliere strap


----------



## BlueCherry

foreverbagslove said:


> My alma bb [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4145943



Nice bag and what a great idea. Throw out a few accessories too - I love accessories as much as bags and hope to see more photos like this


----------



## BlueCherry

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4145910



You have such great and interesting details on all your bags, they always look so different


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sparkletastic said:


> Fellow DFW gal here!
> 
> Don’t forget to post it on FB Chanel Addicts Page. I’ve bought and sold items to very nice people there!


I used to live in Keller, TX. Moved to the tundra of Minnesota.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sparkletastic said:


> Fellow DFW gal here!
> 
> Don’t forget to post it on FB Chanel Addicts Page. I’ve bought and sold items to very nice people there!


Don't you worry abt fakes when you buy on FB?


----------



## Shelby33

BlueCherry said:


> You have such great and interesting details on all your bags, they always look so different


Thank you!


----------



## EmmJay

MamaSleepy said:


> Don't you worry abt fakes when you buy on FB?



I don’t ever worry about that because I can tell the difference. The date code is generally a dead giveaway. The counterfeiters cannot replicate the font and numbers.


----------



## MamaSleepy

EmmJay said:


> I don’t ever worry about that because I can tell the difference. The date code is generally a dead giveaway. The counterfeiters cannot replicate the font and numbers.


That's good to know. I hear so much about fakes on TPF that it's scared me off the pre-loved market. I still don't think I would trust myself to pick out a fake. I'd have to have it authenticated. Not sure sellers want to wait for that to happen. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> My alma bb [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4145943


Me too! 3 days in a row. So fuss and worry free!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Love you MK. Love the color but never tried it. I don't know how to 
match it. Black?


----------



## LucyMadrid

Carolina Herrera today


----------



## MamaSleepy

LucyMadrid said:


> Carolina Herrera today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146270


Love Carolina Herrera!  Wish I had access to a store. Their website is of no value, it provides no info at all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

MamaSleepy said:


> I used to live in Keller, TX. Moved to the tundra of Minnesota.


I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold. 


MamaSleepy said:


> Don't you worry abt fakes when you buy on FB?





MamaSleepy said:


> That's good to know. I hear so much about fakes on TPF that it's scared me off the pre-loved market. I still don't think I would trust myself to pick out a fake. I'd have to have it authenticated. Not sure sellers want to wait for that to happen. Thanks for your response.


I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.  

In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold.
> 
> I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.
> 
> In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146392



Michigan! That’s where I grew up. Then I went to NJ, and now MA. I hate the cold with a passion but can’t seem to get away from it.

Your new Chanel is beautiful. I’ll be curious to see if the double flap bothers you.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Sparkletastic said:


> I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold.
> 
> I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.
> 
> In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146392


Beautiful. Thank you for all the information!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold.
> 
> I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.
> 
> In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146392


OMG, this is GORGEOUS!!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

catsinthebag said:


> Michigan! That’s where I grew up. Then I went to NJ, and now MA. I hate the cold with a passion but can’t seem to get away from it.
> 
> Your new Chanel is beautiful. I’ll be curious to see if the double flap bothers you.


I was only in MI for a year and that was enough. The snow and grey...   Almost as bad as when I was in upstate NY. LOL!
I enjoyed carrying her today. And yes the double flap is unnecessarily fussy. But, I’ll make it work for this bag... then back to single flaps. 


MamaSleepy said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for all the information!


Thank you!  And you’re welcome! Happy selling / buying!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> OMG, this is GORGEOUS!!! Many congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## MamaSleepy

LucyMadrid said:


> Carolina Herrera today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146270


Lucy, may I ask where you purchased your beautiful CH bag? TIA


----------



## LucyMadrid

Try Charo Serrano web. The shop is in Valencia, Spain. She often offers Carolina Herrera at good price, both pre-owned and pristine.


----------



## LucyMadrid

MamaSleepy said:


> Lucy, may I ask where you purchased your beautiful CH bag? TIA


Try Charo Serrano web , valencia, Spain. Pre-owned and pristine.


----------



## Esquared72

Burberry Small Canterbury


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angela Valentine Gavi shoulder bag
http://etsy.me/2nUk3mb


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold.
> 
> I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.
> 
> In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146392


She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## MamaSleepy

LucyMadrid said:


> Try Charo Serrano web , valencia, Spain. Pre-owned and pristine.


Thank you so very much! 
Have you purchased from them? New or preloved? From their website or FB? You must speak Spanish?  Live in Europe?  I worry abt buying unseen irl.
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## luvlux64

This   .... Have a great weekend


----------



## foreverbagslove

The 18B red sisters.. [emoji8]


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## BagLadyT

Took this mini beauty out for her maiden voyage this morning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4146918
> 
> The 18B red sisters.. [emoji8]


Beautiful red sisters!


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


Thank you! 


BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4146956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this mini beauty out for her maiden voyage this morning.


Pretty Chanel red!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Chanel pearl grey lamb M/L classic flap and I headed to brunch and more bday fun for Mr S.


----------



## Molly0

Roots for me today.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147053


Another red beauty!  Looking at all the red bag pictures makes me really miss carrying one of my red bags. I'm going to have to switch back soon!


----------



## tolliv

I’m still carrying this bag. Usually, I rotate every 2-3 days.


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Another red beauty!  Looking at all the red bag pictures makes me really miss carrying one of my red bags. I'm going to have to switch back soon!


Thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

MamaSleepy said:


> Thank you so very much!
> Have you purchased from them? New or preloved? From their website or FB? You must speak Spanish?  Live in Europe?  I worry abt buying unseen irl.
> Sorry for all the questions.


I bought my CH from.them, from the website, new, but they also have preloved ones. Try to contact them.in English, I do not think they have problems with the language, there is always the google translator!!. I live in Spain, Europe. Ask them

Mail info@charoserrano.com
Web www.charoserrano.com

Good luck and let.me know if you purchase something from.them!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147053


Did NOT know it came in red. The Mercer is the only bag from Michael Kors I would want to own.


----------



## gswpurse

PS Hava top handle bag spending the weekend with me


----------



## Sparkletastic

Continuing Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend with my holy grail! Silver microcannage Dior Diorama.


----------



## Glttglam

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Did NOT know it came in red. The Mercer is the only bag from Michael Kors I would want to own.


Thanks Yes it sure does come in red.


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanel mini flap [emoji7]


----------



## MamaSleepy

LucyMadrid said:


> I bought my CH from.them, from the website, new, but they also have preloved ones. Try to contact them.in English, I do not think they have problems with the language, there is always the google translator!!. I live in Spain, Europe. Ask them
> 
> Mail info@charoserrano.com
> Web www.charoserrano.com
> 
> Good luck and let.me know if you purchase something from.them!


Thank you so much!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte Courier crossbody bag.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Carrying my first love


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Last weekend I carried my Soho Disco (“GoGo” ) and my Pochette Accessoires in mono.

Today I’m out for a wander with Mr Dawn and Rosie, my Alma BB. We just had a lovely brunch. I figure Rosie is the kind of bag that brunches


----------



## Law

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanel pearl grey lamb M/L classic flap and I headed to brunch and more bday fun for Mr S.
> View attachment 4146989



Sparkles your killing me on this thread, this of essentially my ideal cf! I’m obsessed with grey, what a beauty and your silver Diorama is absolutely stunning


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Continuing Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend with my holy grail! Silver microcannage Dior Diorama.



I didn’t get time to comment on the grey lambskin but I have my eye on it  and this Diorama is stunning. Hope you and your bags are enjoying Mr Sparkles celebrations  



Miss_Dawn said:


> Last weekend I carried my Soho Disco (“GoGo” ) and my Pochette Accessoires in mono.
> 
> Today I’m out for a wander with Mr Dawn and Rosie, my Alma BB. We just had a lovely brunch. I figure Rosie is the kind of bag that brunches



Love all your bags and it’s such a joy to see the lovely flowers too, you’re lucky they’re surviving in this heatwave


----------



## julia.pa




----------



## BlueCherry

Used this last night and I have a very hot invite to lunch today I may accept  so she may get out again ...


----------



## EmmJay

Happy Sunday!! Headed to breakfast with Pochette Felicie Empreinte worn as a belt bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

sitting on the train with my Angela Valentine


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Coffee art with Rosie (Alma BB). Especially for @Kendie26 and @Iamminda


----------



## Law

Miss_Dawn said:


> Coffee art with Rosie (Alma BB). Especially for @Kendie26 and @Iamminda



What a cute Alma!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gswpurse said:


> PS Hava top handle bag spending the weekend with me
> View attachment 4147298


 the Hava!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Continuing Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend with my holy grail! Silver microcannage Dior Diorama.


Spectacular!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Coffee art with Rosie (Alma BB). Especially for @Kendie26 and @Iamminda



Thanks for this coffee art (I love it when they top my coffee with a pretty foam design).  So good to see lovely Miss Rosie (I adore this color as you know).  Also I enjoyed your other post with all the flowers and beautiful bags — hope you are having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Chanel mini flap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147476


Beautiful! 


Law said:


> Sparkles your killing me on this thread, this of essentially my ideal cf! I’m obsessed with grey, what a beauty and your silver Diorama is absolutely stunning


Thank you!  This bag just makes me happy!!! 

And, I’m obsessed with grey and silver too!  



BlueCherry said:


> I didn’t get time to comment on the grey lambskin but I have my eye on it  and this Diorama is stunning. Hope you and your bags are enjoying Mr Sparkles celebrations
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your bags and it’s such a joy to see the lovely flowers too, you’re lucky they’re surviving in this heatwave


Thank you!  We’re having a great weekend! 


BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4147642
> 
> 
> Used this last night and I have a very hot invite to lunch today I may accept  so she may get out again ...


Ooooh! Hot invite? Do tell! 


EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4147646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!! Headed to breakfast with Pochette Felicie Empreinte worn as a belt bag.


Great bag and you look great too!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Spectacular!


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> View attachment 4147646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!! Headed to breakfast with Pochette Felicie Empreinte worn as a belt bag.


What a great idea to wear the Felicie like this!!  This is the first I have seen it as a belt bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Reunited and it feels so good! Back in Ambler, if only for a day.  I just needed to carry a red bag again.  I was staring so long at a red bag someone was carrying they would start guarding it.  This morning on the upper level of the Target parking lot.


----------



## myluvofbags

Me and my makes me smile Chanel checking out vitamins


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte Wristlet with leather sequins.


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Me and my makes me smile Chanel checking out vitamins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147980


Pretty bag!


----------



## Molly0

An old friend.


----------



## luvlux64

Going to my sis for lunch   . Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Vanana

One of the 2 remaining coach bags left since my chanel addiction began...


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> My Chanel pearl grey lamb M/L classic flap and I headed to brunch and more bday fun for Mr S.
> View attachment 4146989



I just want your entire collection


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Vanana said:


> One of the 2 remaining coach bags left since my chanel addiction began...
> View attachment 4148021


You look fabulous in every mod pic, love your style


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty bag!


Thank you! I just love this  happy yellow color


----------



## myluvofbags

Vanana said:


> One of the 2 remaining coach bags left since my chanel addiction began...
> View attachment 4148021


You are looking good in all your pics


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Reunited and it feels so good! Back in Ambler, if only for a day.  I just needed to carry a red bag again.  I was staring so long at a red bag someone was carrying they would start guarding it.  This morning on the upper level of the Target parking lot.
> View attachment 4147942



If I ever see someone staring intensely at my red bag, I might say “Is that you RN?”  Lol. Glad you are using Ambler.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> If I ever see someone staring intensely at my red bag, I might say “Is that you RN?”  Lol. Glad you are using Ambler.


 Just ask from a distance in case it's not me! 

Thanks! It good to be back with Ambler!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> One of the 2 remaining coach bags left since my chanel addiction began...
> View attachment 4148021


Love this look! 


Vanana said:


> I just want your entire collection


Awwwww!  You are so sweet. You know I adore your collection AND your clothes!!!


----------



## Vanana

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look fabulous in every mod pic, love your style





myluvofbags said:


> You are looking good in all your pics


Thank you, you guys are very sweet


----------



## cajhingle

wine tasting at Napa Valley with chanel boy


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte Wristlet with leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4147983


How lovely!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I just moved here after leaving the similarly frozen tundra of Michigan. LOL! I can’t stand the cold.
> 
> I don’t worry so much about fakes because I can do a rough job of pre authenticating myself. And, I always pay through PayPal with my credit card so I have two levels of protection. Then I get my Chanels professionally authenticated by Etinceler or Leather Surgeons once I receive them.
> 
> In fact, I just got today’s bag from a lovely person on FB.  This is her maiden voyage. LOL! Chanel red lamb Jumbo double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146392


  OMG you didn’t!! No, you DID! WOOT!! I remember you considering/looking for one. She’s SPECTACULAR!!! And Happy Birthday month to Mr. Sparkle. Looks like you & i are alike not only in our horoscope sign but our hub’s both being Leo’s (a perfect match for us!) Cheers to Mr. Sparkle


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4146632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Valentine Gavi shoulder bag
> http://etsy.me/2nUk3mb


Totally LOVING this unique bag....the colors, style & charmsthanks for attaching the link!


----------



## Kendie26

Wow, kudos to ALL the amazing pics everyone posted over the weekend!! 
Had my red lambskin ML CF out this weekend...i like her more every time I pull her out.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, kudos to ALL the amazing pics everyone posted over the weekend!!
> Had my red lambskin ML CF out this weekend...i like her more every time I pull her out.



This red is spectacular!!!   What a stunning bag K


----------



## luvlux64

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4147642
> 
> 
> Used this last night and I have a very hot invite to lunch today I may accept  so she may get out again ...


Congratulations for scoring this beauty! Oh she needs to get out & rock her    Have a nice day


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Totally LOVING this unique bag....the colors, style & charmsthanks for attaching the link!



Thank you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, kudos to ALL the amazing pics everyone posted over the weekend!!
> Had my red lambskin ML CF out this weekend...i like her more every time I pull her out.


Speechless!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, kudos to ALL the amazing pics everyone posted over the weekend!!
> Had my red lambskin ML CF out this weekend...i like her more every time I pull her out.


Wow! Perfection!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Hot invite? Do tell!



[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I couldn’t possibly do that on here  but let’s say the Chanel wasn’t the one getting the admiring stares from me 



luvlux64 said:


> Going to my sis for lunch   . Hope everyone had a great weekend
> View attachment 4147989



You look fabulous as always, hope lunch was great and I love your car 



luvlux64 said:


> Congratulations for scoring this beauty! Oh she needs to get out & rock her    Have a nice day



Thank you C  I am still using her today with my casual attire and I’ll rock her all week  enjoy your day too


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> OMG you didn’t!! No, you DID! WOOT!! I remember you considering/looking for one. She’s SPECTACULAR!!! And Happy Birthday month to Mr. Sparkle. Looks like you & i are alike not only in our horoscope sign but our hub’s both being Leo’s (a perfect match for us!) Cheers to Mr. Sparkle


Yes!  Remember I got her a few months ago but she needed a quick spa trip. So with that and all the surgeries I just had, I hadn’t had a chance to take her out. Love her!

And yes, Sag / Leo combos are fiery perfection! 


Kendie26 said:


> Wow, kudos to ALL the amazing pics everyone posted over the weekend!!
> Had my red lambskin ML CF out this weekend...i like her more every time I pull her out.


Love, love, LOVE! 


BlueCherry said:


> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85] I couldn’t possibly do that on here  *but let’s say the Chanel wasn’t the one getting the admiring stares from me *
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous as always, hope lunch was great and I love your car
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you C  I am still using her today with my casual attire and I’ll rock her all week  enjoy your day too


 Yay!  Looking out for a future Add On BlueCherry!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Two of my favorite things:  mini LV and Mango Dragonfruit Refresher. Is it wrong to love it for the vibrant pink color?


----------



## lazeny

I was in the breastfeeding area waiting with my baby for my husband to finish shopping,  when I took this picture.


----------



## Kendie26

lazeny said:


> I was in the breastfeeding area waiting with my baby for my husband to finish shopping,  when I took this picture.


Seriously beautiful bag!! I had my eye on this style a little while ago...so classy chic!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Two of my favorite things:  mini LV and Mango Dragonfruit Refresher. Is it wrong to love it for the vibrant pink color?
> View attachment 4148703


They’d be 2 of my fave things too so no way is it wrong for the vibrant pink refresher-love them!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> An old friend.
> View attachment 4147986


I drool & faint every time I see this most special baby of yours


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This red is spectacular!!!   What a stunning bag K





RuedeNesle said:


> Speechless!





Molly0 said:


> Wow! Perfection!





Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  Remember I got her a few months ago but she needed a quick spa trip. So with that and all the surgeries I just had, I hadn’t had a chance to take her out. Love her!
> 
> And yes, Sag / Leo combos are fiery perfection!
> Love, love, LOVE!
> Yay!  Looking out for a future Add On BlueCherry!!!


Big thanks to all of you Lovelies...thank you always for your sweet words/support! Big fan of all of you


----------



## LucyMadrid

Love this bag, she's so helpful! MM size.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware after a quick shopping trip for more bday goodies for Mr. S. 
_
I’m about to eat some rich, sugary sinfulness. _


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware after a quick shopping trip for more bday goodies for Mr. S.
> _
> I’m about to eat some rich, sugary sinfulness. _
> View attachment 4149090


I actually clap when you post a picture of this bag! She is so BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I actually clap when you post a picture of this bag! She is so BEAUTIFUL!!!


Oh! Thank you!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware after a quick shopping trip for more bday goodies for Mr. S.
> _
> I’m about to eat some rich, sugary sinfulness. _
> View attachment 4149090


Holy cow, this bag is beautiful!!! Lovely details and the color is amazing.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I actually clap when you post a picture of this bag! She is so BEAUTIFUL!!!


Me too!


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> I drool & faint every time I see this most special baby of yours


Awe thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware after a quick shopping trip for more bday goodies for Mr. S.
> _
> I’m about to eat some rich, sugary sinfulness. _
> View attachment 4149090



This is stunning especially with the red hardware  and would love to see Mr A’s birthday goodies too


----------



## jcnc

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte Courier crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 4147563


I love the new coach bags! The color makes the details look neater


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Vanana

Max Mara today


----------



## jcnc

Vanana said:


> Max Mara today
> View attachment 4149649


love your outfit


----------



## Sparkletastic

Super casual day with my ivory glazed calfskin Chanel single classic flap jumbo with bijoux chain.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4149638


What a pretty color.  And I love the outside zipped pockets.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Super casual day with my ivory glazed calfskin Chanel single classic flap jumbo with bijoux chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149771


All your CCs (and other bags) are drool-worthy gorgeous (I espcially adore the bijoux chain).   Please keep posting them (or I will have serious  withdrawal).


----------



## Vanana

jcnc said:


> love your outfit


Thank you  super casual today


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb (and LBB with my lunch inside! [emoji501])


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color.  And I love the outside zipped pockets.


Thank you!


----------



## jax818

Using my LV kiragami as a clutch tonight


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Max Mara today
> View attachment 4149649


Love seeing this one cause Max Mara was my favorite designer (RTW) for the longest time!


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> View attachment 4149605


Love this one. I’m very UNknowledgeable (is that a word?!)w/ LV brand but I gravitate towards this bag w/ the additional color splashes like yours


----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one. I’m very UNknowledgeable (is that a word?!)w/ LV brand but I gravitate towards this bag w/ the additional color splashes like yours



Ahahahahah Usually, I do not really like bags with toooo many prints on it. When I bought this bag I was between the Mon Mono and this one but at the ende I got this. Not tooo many prints/colors just the perfect color combo for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.



This is such an outstanding picture of this gorgeous bag.  What a great handle — you are so creative/talented


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.


She's BEAUTIFUL! I agree with Iamminda, you are creative and talented!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.



The braided scarf handle is a signature now—I saw the pic on my subscribed page, and I was like, that’s SM!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such an outstanding picture of this gorgeous bag.  What a great handle — you are so creative/talented



Thank you



RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL! I agree with Iamminda, you are creative and talented!



Thank you



GeorginaLavender said:


> The braided scarf handle is a signature now—I saw the pic on my subscribed page, and I was like, that’s SM!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Awww thank you GL

Honestly,  i think I have purse ADHD!!!!  I get tired of a single look so fast!!! So I have to resort to this kind of behavior or else I'll be tempted to buy everything I like!!! lol


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Lockit GM.


----------



## APhiJill

Alma PM


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you GL
> 
> Honestly,  i think I have purse ADHD!!!!  I get tired of a single look so fast!!! So I have to resort to this kind of behavior or else I'll be tempted to buy everything I like!!! lol



Same Fam.

I think you’ve come to the right support group [emoji6].

Like I literally bought a new purse yesterday, and 10 mins later, I was texting my LV SA[emoji16][emoji13] and plotting my next purchase, lol.  The struggle is real!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Same Fam.
> 
> I think you’ve come to the right support group [emoji6].
> 
> Like I literally bought a new purse yesterday, and 10 mins later, I was texting my LV SA[emoji16][emoji13] and plotting my next purchase, lol.  The struggle is real!!!


Yes. !!! The right support group hahahaha!!!! A place where beautiful purses are showcased endlessly for bag addicts!!!


----------



## pmburk

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you GL
> 
> Honestly,  i think I have purse ADHD!!!!  I get tired of a single look so fast!!! So I have to resort to this kind of behavior or else I'll be tempted to buy everything I like!!! lol



LOL purse ADHD is real!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a Coach tote for a few days. good for running errands


----------



## Shelby33

Isabella Fiore


----------



## paculina

Coach Wild Beast Journal Crossbody


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Pochette Metis


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.


 I’ve loved the Parker ever since I first saw it & this is without hesitation THE prettiest pic EVER of her. Coach should hire you Sunshine mama....& i want your bag!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

I love seeing everyone's bags in the morning! This is my first 'online stop of the day'!  
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.



Beautiful—your bag, SLG, and you .  Love your top K.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.



Hi Kendie 

Well I just had to comment on my namesake or is it the other way around 

She is beautiful  I love seeing her out and about and of course so is your card case but what’s with the strap? I also carry mine hand held but only because my shoulders are a bit slopey. That groove underneath is perfect for clutch carry though. Is it catching in your hair? You look great as always


----------



## BlueCherry

Celine and Chanel - blues and greys .... just had to join in


----------



## Monique1004

Yesterday. Valextra ISIDE medium. Delivering flowers for my hubby’s birthday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> I’ve loved the Parker ever since I first saw it & this is without hesitation THE prettiest pic EVER of her. Coach should hire you Sunshine mama....& i want your bag!!!!


You have the sweetest way of saying things


Monique1004 said:


> Yesterday. Valextra ISIDE medium. Delivering flowers for my hubby’s birthday.
> View attachment 4151333
> View attachment 4151334


I don't get to see this lovely bag often. It's beautiful! And thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Vesuvio Pillow on top of the Vesuvio Volcano


----------



## foreverbagslove

My boy... [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Errands day! Changed mind to using my pink messenger bag instead lol


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Celine and Chanel - blues and greys .... just had to join in
> 
> View attachment 4151328



Beautiful bag and SLGs.  I really need a Boy (coin case) in my life — love yours.


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and SLGs.  I really need a Boy (coin case) in my life — love yours.



Thank you  when you do get your boy you’ll then want a flap and a classic version [emoji85] they’re addictive


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—your bag, SLG, and you .  Love your top K.





BlueCherry said:


> Hi Kendie
> 
> Well I just had to comment on my namesake or is it the other way around
> 
> She is beautiful  I love seeing her out and about and of course so is your card case but what’s with the strap? I also carry mine hand held but only because my shoulders are a bit slopey. That groove underneath is perfect for clutch carry though. Is it catching in your hair? You look great as always





BlueCherry said:


> Celine and Chanel - blues and greys .... just had to join in
> 
> View attachment 4151328


You are all such dearhearts, thank you kindly! Haha Cherry (I was going to joke about BigBlueberry  but decided to hold back for another time) I’m not sure what happened w/ strap. I think because i had it on longer setting for crossbody & then shortened it, it got twisted inside/under flap...but I have found myself irritated w/ the strap on other occasions as well LOVE your micro & SLGs combo.....we should start the Celine+Chanel club (my 2 fave’s & 2 of yours)


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Yesterday. Valextra ISIDE medium. Delivering flowers for my hubby’s birthday.
> View attachment 4151333
> View attachment 4151334


Totally love this one from your fab collection Monique...i really want to see a Valextra bag in person but have never had the pleasure. Happy Birthday to Mr. Monique!!


----------



## Narnanz

My new Poon Switzerland bag...justgot it yesterday and giving her a try out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.


This whole ensemble and its color palette is soo refreshing!


----------



## LunaFox

Fendi and Fur...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Forgot to post yesterday’s bag. Pewter lamb Miu Miu at Best Buy.


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Today, I wore my Bally Charly.


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag in Kalmar, Sweden.
After dip in Baltic Sea.


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Sasha. Can't believe this bag is 10 years old!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily in Vatican, St Peter's


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’m late to the party, but just want to add that every time I think I can “stop” buying designer bags—someone (mostly SAs and TPFers with their amazing reveals) will convince me that I’m being silly.
> 
> But I will also say that it’s great to travel (esp. in crowded places) with a more affordable bag.  I do not feel the need to glare at the individuals who bump into my bag—not ok!!!  Were these people raised by wolves?  [emoji817]
> 
> After my ranting and raving, I feel like I owe you a pic.  Here’s the Summer Trunks TP26 roaming around the Queen Mary 2 with me in early July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144504


Raised by wolves


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Continuing Mr. Sparkle’s bday weekend with my holy grail! Silver microcannage Dior Diorama.


Mr. Sparkle is having quite the lovely birthday celebration! Happy birthday to him


----------



## Yuki85

Went with my beasty shopping [emoji85]on ban island until next year... I hope I will survive ‍♀️


----------



## Law

Yuki85 said:


> Went with my beasty shopping [emoji85]on ban island until next year... I hope I will survive ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 4152336



Ooh cute lil beast! Can’t wait to see what took you to ban island in the Chanel forum Yuki!


----------



## Law

Super casual errands day with my St Louis


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Vatican, St Peter's


@ksuromax - you are killing it with these gorgeous bags in gorgeous locales!!!!


Addicted to bags said:


> Mr. Sparkle is having quite the lovely birthday celebration! Happy birthday to him


Thank you. He is happily spoiled. 


Yuki85 said:


> Went with my beasty shopping [emoji85]on ban island until next year... I hope I will survive ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 4152336


Cute beastie!  But...you have to let us know what made you swim away from ban island!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My bag for the day. Grey and yellow canvas freebie gift from the concierge.


----------



## Law

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for the day. Grey and yellow canvas freebie gift from the concierge.
> View attachment 4152663



Haha I love a freebie canvas bag too!

The drinks look pretty inviting too :cheers:


----------



## Sparkletastic

I hope you all can see this funny video from Facebook.  

Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/1389657822/posts/10217113183126930/


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> My bag for the day. Grey and yellow canvas freebie gift from the concierge. [emoji38]
> View attachment 4152663


Anything yellow always makes me smile [emoji1]


----------



## luvlux64

Four day long weekend! Happy Civic Holiday weekend to all Canadians! Have a fabulous weekend everyone


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors jet set large floral embellished crossbody for today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Vatican, St Peter's


Wow!!! What a beautiful bag in a beautiful place!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvlux64 said:


> Four day long weekend! Happy Civic Holiday weekend to all Canadians! Have a fabulous weekend everyone
> View attachment 4152727


4 Day long holiday? Where can I go sign up for one of those?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My special boy! He shines like a knight!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bubo handmade from Tennessee 
http://etsy.me/2FFkzeA


----------



## Marmotte

Palm Springs Mini seating pretty in the swiss train [emoji920]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Raised by wolves


I thought that was funny too  

But honestly, wolves are better, they learn quickly from their elders not to bump in to each other while so many humans don't seem to have been raised at all.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Trying to use my Celine Box a bit more lately....afterall, she is named after my girl @BlueCherry  The strap has been annoying me a bit though so I often carry it clutch style like in the mod. Paired w/ my other beloved brand, Chanel’s pearly charcoal cardcase.


This must be one of the most elegant bags in this style ever made. Love your CC cardholder too


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker with a DIY silk scarf handle. Can't seem to capture the true rusty red though.


Sooo pretty


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4149638


Purple bags are    Gorgeous energising shade, Shelby!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lazeny said:


> I was in the breastfeeding area waiting with my baby for my husband to finish shopping,  when I took this picture.


Beautiful bag and red


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Trussardi Mini Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware after a quick shopping trip for more bday goodies for Mr. S.
> _
> I’m about to eat some rich, sugary sinfulness. _
> View attachment 4149090


Work of art!  And YES to rich, sugary sinfullness! 

(Yes, I know, I should have multi quoted but I didn't mean to make so many comments but then all these gorgeous bags just came at me and I couldn't help myself   )


----------



## Shelby33

MK


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This must be one of the most elegant bags in this style ever made. Love your CC cardholder too


Thanks kindly SGCW....hoping you got resolution to your C issue/wallet


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly SGCW....hoping you got resolution to your C issue/wallet


Dear,  it's resolving but this has not been the easiest or best purchasing experience I've ever made. Needless to say I'm getting my money back. Chanel are pretty hard on refunds so despite them telling me the item is fine, my guess is they would not have agreed to this unless they saw what I'm seeing. I think the refund is also in part because I was given a proper runaround for almost two weeks by the SA.

I haven't given up on Chanel though, and am hoping they will have the cardholder in the same series again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Sooo pretty


Thank you!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4153192


I love this! Together they’re amazing.


----------



## gswpurse

shopping for household appliances with aspinal of london letterbox bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Work of art!  And YES to rich, sugary sinfullness!
> 
> (Yes, I know, I should have multi quoted but I didn't mean to make so many comments but then all these gorgeous bags just came at me and I couldn't help myself   )


My thighs would prefer I buy another bag and lay off the sugary sin though.    Why does food go straight there???  

But, Mr. S. thinks I’ve lost too much weight recently with the surgeries so he’s encouraging the badness.


----------



## Iamminda

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4153035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubo handmade from Tennessee
> http://etsy.me/2FFkzeA


I love that dragonfly charm — spectacular.


----------



## 2cello

BV pillow for casual Saturday.


----------



## ScottyGal

Betsey Johnson


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Iamminda said:


> I love that dragonfly charm — spectacular.



Oh thank you! She does lovely things! https://etsy.me/2mTmlka


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Black and white Soho Disco  The lighting isn't great; out for shopping and dinner


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For the past 3 weeks I've been carrying this black lady for work. Givenchy Antigona.

I'm planning to swap into either a pink SDJ or sapphire Prada Galleria... Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> For the past 3 weeks I've been carrying this black lady for work. Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> I'm planning to swap into either a pink SDJ or sapphire Prada Galleria... Decisions, decisions!!


They're both beautiful.  PINK!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Getting ready to go with this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1.  Classic style and yummy lamb leather!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> For the past 3 weeks I've been carrying this black lady for work. Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> I'm planning to swap into either a pink SDJ or sapphire Prada Galleria... Decisions, decisions!!


Beautiful bags for the last weeks.  And lovely contenders for the next week — given that it is so hot now,  my vote is for your hot pink (Miss Pinkie Pie?).


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo


The scenery is almost as beautiful as your Tattoo Bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> My thighs would prefer I buy another bag and lay off the sugary sin though.    Why does food go straight there???
> 
> But, Mr. S. thinks I’ve lost too much weight recently with the surgeries so he’s encouraging the badness.


Mr. Sparkle sounds wonderful! Does he have a single brother?


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## luvlux64

Addicted to bags said:


> 4 Day long holiday? Where can I go sign up for one of those?


  ... well, got really lucky Friday morning & got the whole day off (paid) before the long weekend even starts


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvlux64 said:


> ... well, got really lucky Friday morning & got the whole day off (paid) before the long weekend even starts


Ahhh, I thought Canada had an official 4 day long holiday. Was getting ready to apply for a Visa


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo


Great photos!!!  What’s in the bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend everyone


So pretty, I especially love the straps


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty, I especially love the straps


Thanks so much .  I love the Reissue chains too.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend everyone


It's so gorgeous!! Happy weekend sweetie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've been dying the leather with black shoe polish to try to get it to match this novelty strap better!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend everyone



This is gorgeous I particularly love those dark chains


----------



## BlueCherry

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty, I especially love the straps





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much .  I love the Reissue chains too.



That will teach me to post before I’ve read the whole thread


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Getting ready to go with this gorgeous Proenza Schouler PS1.  Classic style and yummy lamb leather!
> View attachment 4153641


Looks yummy and delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Weekend everyone


This beautiful bag gives such a cool vibe! I always wondered if it is easy to use the outside pocket?


----------



## tealocean

remainsilly said:


> Pacsafe bag in Kalmar, Sweden.
> After dip in Baltic Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152116


Do you live there? I was there when I was young, and all the guys with us especially thought that exit sign was hilarious! No matter how many times we saw it. Glad Sommar!


----------



## tealocean

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Vatican, St Peter's


This color is fun and gorgeous at once!


----------



## BagLadyT

Heading out for breakfast with my jumbo flap and my jumbo belly. 18 weeks today! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Miss Dawn and BlueCherry .  Have a great Sunday.  BC — I love those chains too (the look is worth the bit of weight, lol).



Miss_Dawn said:


> It's so gorgeous!! Happy weekend sweetie





BlueCherry said:


> This is gorgeous I particularly love those dark chains


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful bag gives such a cool vibe! I always wondered if it is easy to use the outside pocket?


Thanks SM .  The outside back pocket is perfect for maybe train/parking tickets and a phone (unless you have a gigantic phone, an iPhone 6 fits easily with extra room).  This large size camera bag has a large front pocket in addition to a large back pocket.  The front pocket can fit a thin magazine folded into half vertically (although I don’t want to stretch out the pocket like that, lol).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM.


Like the strap you put on her Sunshine mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SM .  The outside back pocket is perfect for maybe train/parking tickets and a phone (unless you have a gigantic phone, an iPhone 6 fits easily with extra room).  This large size camera bag has a large front pocket in addition to a large back pocket.  The front pocket can fit a thin magazine folded into half vertically (although I don’t want to stretch out the pocket like that, lol).


Thank you.  This bag is on my radar. Can it do crossbody?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  This bag is on my radar. Can it do crossbody?



It can be worn crossbody if you are not tall like me (5’2-1/2”, can’t forget that 1/2 inch, lol).  As you may know, mine is the large one that came out around 2010 (not the current season’s much smaller one).  I think the medium one from around 2010 looks better as a crossbody (have you seen pics of Reese Witherspoon’s medium grey one?  She is petite though).  Are you interested in the large one or small one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It can be worn crossbody if you are not tall like me (5’2-1/2”, can’t forget that 1/2 inch, lol).  As you may know, mine is the large one that came out around 2010 (not the current season’s much smaller one).  I think the medium one from around 2010 looks better as a crossbody (have you seen pics of Reese Witherspoon’s medium grey one?  She is petite though).  Are you interested in the large one or small one?


Not sure.  I would have to do more research. Your size sounds like what i need.


----------



## Jazz-B

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4154098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dying the leather with black shoe polish to try to get it to match this novelty strap better!



Did you make holes in the leather endings? I mean this is a longchamp Le Pliage, right? 
I have to say i did that, too! I love that they also can be worn crossbody then! [emoji16]


----------



## ksuromax

BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Jazz-B said:


> Did you make holes in the leather endings? I mean this is a longchamp Le Pliage, right?
> I have to say i did that, too! I love that they also can be worn crossbody then! [emoji16]



I had a cobbler add metal ring attachments! Yes it's the Le pliage!


----------



## luvlux64

“Need” to get my own white Chanel mini (this is borrowed from my sis   ) Have a great weekend   . Out to church & going to a picnic party


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> Mr. Sparkle sounds wonderful! Does he have a single brother?


LOL!  He does but trust me, I got the good one. You don’t want the other.  


luvlux64 said:


> ... well, got really lucky Friday morning & got the whole day off (paid) before the long weekend even starts


Yay for long weekends. Enjoy!!!


BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4154261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out for breakfast with my jumbo flap and my jumbo belly. 18 weeks today! ❤️


Congrats on the happy belly. And beautiful bag! 


ksuromax said:


> BV Sunshine Pillow and Santa Maria del Fiore


You’re killing it, K!!!  Beautiful background, beautiful hair and beautiful bag! Enjoy your vacay! 


luvlux64 said:


> “Need” to get my own white Chanel mini (this is borrowed from my sis   ) Have a great weekend   . Out to church & going to a picnic party
> View attachment 4154493


Pretty bag!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  He does but trust me, I got the good one. You don’t want the other.
> Yay for long weekends. Enjoy!!!
> Congrats on the happy belly. And beautiful bag!
> You’re killing it, K!!!  Beautiful background, beautiful hair and beautiful bag! Enjoy your vacay!
> Pretty bag!!!




Thank you friend!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> You’re killing it, K!!!  Beautiful background, beautiful hair and beautiful bag! Enjoy your vacay!


thank you, dear!!


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle Micro:


----------



## elzi

On rotation ❤️


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanel Chevron Statement Flap waiting on friends for dinner


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Miss Dawn and BlueCherry .  Have a great Sunday.  BC — I love those chains too (the look is worth the bit of weight, lol).


They are lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> They are lovely!



Thanks


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag, cycling on island of Ærø, Denmark


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So relieved to be hands-free!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  He does but trust me, I got the good one. You don’t want the other.



ROFLMFAO [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  He does but trust me, I got the good one. You don’t want the other.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tod's


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Tod's



Bandeau manipulations = Supa Expert Level[emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo tote (and scarf)


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bandeau manipulations = Supa Expert Level[emoji119][emoji119]


thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Tod's





GeorginaLavender said:


> Bandeau manipulations = Supa Expert Level[emoji119][emoji119]


What she said! You are the of Bandeau manipulation!


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Chanel Chevron Statement Flap waiting on friends for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154911


Gorgeous bag! 


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote (and scarf)


Can we vacation with y’all?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Still lazing around in Cancun. We love to travel but always avoided Mexico for safety reasons. I’m so glad we came because we’re really enjoying ourselves. Sun, ocean and yummies. I’m good for _nothing_ right now. 

In my favorite beach bag - Prada jute and snakeskin shoulder bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Can we vacation with y’all?


Get on board!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Still lazing around in Cancun. We love to travel but always avoided Mexico for safety reasons. I’m so glad we came because we’re really enjoying ourselves. Sun, ocean and yummies. I’m good for _nothing_ right now.
> 
> In my favorite beach bag - Prada jute and snakeskin shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155454


love this special beauty of yours!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Still lazing around in Cancun. We love to travel but always avoided Mexico for safety reasons. I’m so glad we came because we’re really enjoying ourselves. Sun, ocean and yummies. I’m good for _nothing_ right now.
> 
> In my favorite beach bag - Prada jute and snakeskin shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155454



I totally love Mexican food and so envious you’re there. Do enjoy and rest your foot


----------



## Nancy Ma

Dressed her up with new twillys we got yesterday [emoji172]


----------



## OsloChic

Nancy Ma said:


> Dressed her up with new twillys we got yesterday [emoji172]



Holy smokes this is now officially my favorite SDJ color ever[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So pretty with the twillys as well!


----------



## Nancy Ma

OsloChic said:


> Holy smokes this is now officially my favorite SDJ color ever[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] So pretty with the twillys as well!



Thanks hun [emoji172]


----------



## Yuki85

At dentist [emoji29][emoji37]


----------



## tealocean

Nancy Ma said:


> Dressed her up with new twillys we got yesterday [emoji172]


This is so lovely!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## Venessa84

Golfing yesterday with my Palm Springs with DH for charity


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!  He does but trust me, I got the good one. You don’t want the other.


  

Cheers to making the right choices!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM again. This bag reminds me of a paper grocery bag.


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Cheers to making the right choices!
> View attachment 4156088


I LOVE them!!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM again. This bag reminds me of a paper grocery bag.



But with much better handles and twilly adornment [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> But with much better handles and twilly adornment [emoji7][emoji7]


I wonder what it would look like if a paper bag had a twilly and nice handles.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I wonder what it would look like if a paper bag had a twilly and nice handles.



Bahaha—I know the woman for this job!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM again. This bag reminds me of a paper grocery bag.



I really love the look of your “flower”.  I wish I have some pretty twillies (and the fine motor skills to make these flowers).


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bahaha—I know the woman for this job!!!


You are funny.  Actually I may attempt it. 



Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of your “flower”.  I wish I have some pretty twillies (and the fine motor skills to make these flowers).


Thank you IM.



Charles California said:


> A fancy paper grocery bag! Lol


Yes.  I have an obsession with the shape of a simple grocery bag.


----------



## Luv n bags

My new love!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4156311


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Pacsafe bag, cycling on island of Ærø, Denmark
> View attachment 4155020


Lucky you RS!! I always love pics of bikes, especially w/ that beautiful scenery


----------



## Kendie26

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bandeau manipulations = Supa Expert Level[emoji119][emoji119]





Sunshine mama said:


> Tod's


Oh I adore this bag of yours SUnshine mama & like GL says, you are indeed Supa Expert...always love how you tie scarfs on your bags!


----------



## Kendie26

For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


1 of??? someone's getting spoiled?? 
P.S.  to this cutie!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


Happy bday to Mr. K! AND your papier looks like it also has a paper bag silhouette! It's so cute!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier



I knew I like you for a reason—DH and I celebrate the whole month too!!!  I think I paid for at least 5 bday dinners for him in January.

Happiest Birthday to Mr. K[emoji512][emoji324][emoji320][emoji322][emoji274]☘️[emoji513][emoji515]

ETA:  Sorry, this is the “purse” forum—nice Bal[emoji16][emoji13][emoji6].  I get very excited about multiple bday dinners—can you tell, lol...


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier



Happy Birthday to Mr Kendie .


----------



## hellosunshine

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier



Is this the A6 or A4?


----------



## luvlux64

Was at Niagara Falls yesterday   ... My Chanel seasonal mini with Fallsview 


Couples dinner date last night  


Yesterday’s BOTD day to night 


Have a great week guys


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


Wow! Happy Birthday to Mr Kendie


----------



## myluvofbags

luvlux64 said:


> Was at Niagara Falls yesterday [emoji813]  ... My Chanel seasonal mini with Fallsview
> View attachment 4156540
> 
> Couples dinner date last night [emoji813]
> View attachment 4156541
> 
> Yesterday’s BOTD day to night
> View attachment 4156542
> 
> Have a great week guys


All super cute! Twins on your beautiful blue one, only mine is yellow.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


Happy Birthday! What a great shape and neutral color


----------



## myluvofbags

YSL small squishy Lou Lou


----------



## Whereami

LunaFox said:


> Fendi and Fur...


OMG your bag is super cool. Does it hold much and do you feel secure carrying your things in it?


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> 1 of??? someone's getting spoiled??
> P.S.  to this cutie!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy bday to Mr. K! AND your papier looks like it also has a paper bag silhouette! It's so cute!





GeorginaLavender said:


> I knew I like you for a reason—DH and I celebrate the whole month too!!!  I think I paid for at least 5 bday dinners for him in January.
> 
> Happiest Birthday to Mr. K[emoji512][emoji324][emoji320][emoji322][emoji274]☘️[emoji513][emoji515]
> 
> ETA:  Sorry, this is the “purse” forum—nice Bal[emoji16][emoji13][emoji6].  I get very excited about multiple bday dinners—can you tell, lol...





Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr Kendie .





hellosunshine said:


> Is this the A6 or A4?





luvlux64 said:


> Wow! Happy Birthday to Mr Kendie





myluvofbags said:


> Happy Birthday! What a great shape and neutral color


Hathank you everyone! @ksuromax ~yes i guess he is spoiled as he gets treated to nice birthday dinners out by my mom, our 2 sets of best friends & me. Maybe I should have sent him to join you on your fab trip!
@hellosunshine ~that Bal is a mini papier “A4 zip around” as it has zippers on both side that you can pull down & then pull the side gussets out. Many thanks again to all of you!


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> YSL small squishy Lou Lou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156635


SO gorgeous...that color& I love the Lou Lou line


----------



## Sunshine mama

Whereami said:


> OMG your bag is super cool. Does it hold much and do you feel secure carrying your things in it?


I would like to know this too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Was at Niagara Falls yesterday   ... My Chanel seasonal mini with Fallsview
> View attachment 4156540
> 
> Couples dinner date last night
> View attachment 4156541
> 
> Yesterday’s BOTD day to night
> View attachment 4156542
> 
> Have a great week guys


I love the first picture.  At first I thought the purse could fall, but I realized that the pic was probably taken from inside the window.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Speedy 30 And 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 35. Both are useful.


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag, with packed lunch & coffee at Rundetårn in Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hathank you everyone! @ksuromax ~yes i guess he is spoiled as he gets treated to nice birthday dinners out by my mom, our 2 sets of best friends & me. Maybe I should have sent him to join you on your fab trip!


only if you come along as well!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> For 1 of Mr Kendie’s Birthday dinners out...my mini Papier


Love this bag of yours. And Happy Birthday to Mr. Kendie! It’s Leo Season!!!


GeorginaLavender said:


> I knew I like you for a reason—DH and I celebrate the whole month too!!!  I think I paid for at least 5 bday dinners for him in January.
> 
> Happiest Birthday to Mr. K[emoji512][emoji324][emoji320][emoji322][emoji274]☘️[emoji513][emoji515]
> 
> ETA:  Sorry, this is the “purse” forum—nice Bal[emoji16][emoji13][emoji6].  I get very excited about multiple bday dinners—can you tell, lol...


All Bdays should get a month!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> SO gorgeous...that color& I love the Lou Lou line


Thank you, you are so kind with your words


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

just Campagne confort1


----------



## Shelby33

Been using this Isabella Fiore bag from 2004 the past few days.


----------



## LucyMadrid

luvlux64 said:


> Was at Niagara Falls yesterday   ... My Chanel seasonal mini with Fallsview
> View attachment 4156540
> 
> Couples dinner date last night
> View attachment 4156541
> 
> Yesterday’s BOTD day to night
> View attachment 4156542
> 
> Have a great week guys


Beaitiful! Enjoy yourself a lot and have a good holiday!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this Isabella Fiore bag from 2004 the past few days.
> View attachment 4157286


A timeless bag. So elegant!


----------



## LucyMadrid

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4157101
> View attachment 4157103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just Campagne confort1


LOVE this style ofi bag, It matches well with everything


----------



## Shelby33

LucyMadrid said:


> A timeless bag. So elegant!


Thank you! I thought it might be a bit dated but I love it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping! Taking my MK Ava out today.  My birthday is also this month!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Been using this Isabella Fiore bag from 2004 the past few days.
> View attachment 4157286


I like this one a lot.  Great detailing.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot.  Great detailing.


Thank you Iamminda!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This teeny tiny little one to dinner!


----------



## Shelby33

baglover1994 said:


> This beauty that I found here https://legacychaser.com/collections/womenshandbags


Pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping! Taking my MK Ava out today.  My birthday is also this month!
> 
> View attachment 4157353


What size is this? I was always on the lookout for small but could never find one. It's such a simple yet elegant look


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LucyMadrid said:


> LOVE this style ofi bag, It matches well with everything



Thank you! I'm smitten as well!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

just Campagne


----------



## raspberrypink

With my favourite umbrella !


----------



## tealocean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping! Taking my MK Ava out today.  My birthday is also this month!
> 
> View attachment 4157353


Happy Birthday! I like the shape and classic black of your bag!


----------



## tealocean

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This teeny tiny little one to dinner!


This is so sweet, and the scarf is a gorgeous touch!


----------



## southernbelle43

Taking a short two day trip. The Rough and Tumble black lamb double zip convertible hobo/backpack is a perfect bag.


----------



## luvlux64

myluvofbags said:


> All super cute! Twins on your beautiful blue one, only mine is yellow.


Yes! I remember   ... you have the beautiful yellow


----------



## remainsilly

Chillin' with pacsafe bag--on top of Oslo, Norway's, national opera/ballet building.


Nice guard showed me rooms royal family uses, when there.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping! Taking my MK Ava out today.  My birthday is also this month!
> 
> View attachment 4157353


Happy birthday month!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

myluvofbags said:


> What size is this? I was always on the lookout for small but could never find one. It's such a simple yet elegant look



It's the size small. The perfect size for me.  I have a friend who has the mini & she doesn't like it as it way too small.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was working in my home office most of the day til I snuck off to a massage with my grab and go Jimmy Choo Hobo in black nappa leather w/shw. 


Now I’m headed out for a fun girls’ night with my gold perforated lamb Chanel Boy in New Medium. 


These bags couldn’t be more different and I’m grateful to have both.


----------



## Sandra.AT

You either hate it or love it haha..I love my new bag louis vuitton new wave mm in red.. The quality is amazing-better than the marmont- more comparable to a chanel classic flap I would say.. this bag will hold it's shape.. I love also the microfiber interior and the leather of course ..the chain is also great ..it is just thr perfect combination of a boy and marmont bag..the best of both bags [emoji12] [emoji1] marmont and boy was missing something that's why I couldn't buy them but this bag has everything I was waiting for [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was working in my home office most of the day til I snuck off to a massage with my grab and go Jimmy Choo Hobo in black nappa leather w/shw.
> View attachment 4158633
> 
> Now I’m headed out for a fun girls’ night with my gold perforated lamb Chanel Boy in New Medium.
> View attachment 4158632
> 
> These bags couldn’t be more different and I’m grateful to have both.


Wow both are beautiful. I really like the black one as it's so unique


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sparkletastic said:


> I was working in my home office most of the day til I snuck off to a massage with my grab and go Jimmy Choo Hobo in black nappa leather w/shw.
> View attachment 4158633


Love this !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

polène mini un


----------



## Luv n bags

Carrying two low profile bags.

Marc Jacobs studded Rio and Rebecca Minkoff Love with oil slick hardware.  Love the rainbow hardware!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sandra.AT said:


> You either hate it or love it haha..I love my new bag louis vuitton new wave mm in red.. The quality is amazing-better than the marmont- more comparable to a chanel classic flap I would say.. this bag will hold it's shape.. I love also the microfiber interior and the leather of course ..the chain is also great ..it is just thr perfect combination of a boy and marmont bag..the best of both bags [emoji12] [emoji1] marmont and boy was missing something that's why I couldn't buy them but this bag has everything I was waiting for [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158984
> View attachment 4158985
> View attachment 4158986
> View attachment 4158987


Don’t know how anyone couldn’t love this pretty bag. Congrats!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4159232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polène mini un


Yay! It came in!


Miso Fine said:


> Carrying two low profile bags.
> 
> Marc Jacobs studded Rio and Rebecca Minkoff Love with oil slick hardware.  Love the rainbow hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159241


The MJ is reminding me of what the Valentino spike is doing now. Everything comes around. Nice bags!


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> You either hate it or love it haha..I love my new bag louis vuitton new wave mm in red.. The quality is amazing-better than the marmont- more comparable to a chanel classic flap I would say.. this bag will hold it's shape.. I love also the microfiber interior and the leather of course ..the chain is also great ..it is just thr perfect combination of a boy and marmont bag..the best of both bags [emoji12] [emoji1] marmont and boy was missing something that's why I couldn't buy them but this bag has everything I was waiting for [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158984
> View attachment 4158985
> View attachment 4158986
> View attachment 4158987



You are super chic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sandra.AT said:


> You either hate it or love it haha..I love my new bag louis vuitton new wave mm in red.. The quality is amazing-better than the marmont- more comparable to a chanel classic flap I would say.. this bag will hold it's shape.. I love also the microfiber interior and the leather of course ..the chain is also great ..it is just thr perfect combination of a boy and marmont bag..the best of both bags [emoji12] [emoji1] marmont and boy was missing something that's why I couldn't buy them but this bag has everything I was waiting for [emoji1] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158984
> View attachment 4158985
> View attachment 4158986
> View attachment 4158987



Really love it on you.  You always have such pretty mod shots


----------



## Iamminda

Miso Fine said:


> Carrying two low profile bags.
> 
> Marc Jacobs studded Rio and Rebecca Minkoff Love with oil slick hardware.  Love the rainbow hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159241



Two beauties!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody.


----------



## luvlux64

It’s a beautiful Summer Friday   ... I don’t know why I opted for black & white today   ... no fuss Costco ootd   ... TGIF TPFers


----------



## Sparkletastic

We ran out of the house just to go to Best Buy so, I didn’t take a handbag. Then we decided to detour and get some dinner. 

I’m naked without a bag. Lol! So it’s his & hers wallets.  My Dior Envolee and Mr. S in one of his bday presents - Gucci Guccisima.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Iamminda said:


> Really love it on you.  You always have such pretty mod shots







Yuki85 said:


> You are super chic!!!







Sparkletastic said:


> Don’t know how anyone couldn’t love this pretty bag. Congrats!



Thank you so much[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji4] [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Hiking in Jotunheimen Mountains, Norway.
With pacsafe crossbody bag.
Searching for waterfalls.


----------



## Storm702

remainsilly said:


> Hiking in Jotunheimen Mountains, Norway.
> With pacsafe crossbody bag.
> Searching for waterfalls.
> View attachment 4160102


The forest looks magical!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

This lil beige beauty no matter which black white I decided on


----------



## kdoll

[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## QuelleFromage

This one! Great for running around town.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Pochette Accessoires today. This little one gets a disproportionate amount of use in my bag wardrobe because it's such a great size for grab and go.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I was home sick with a cold at the beginning of the week. Then I decided to cheer myself up by carrying "Sweetie", my pewter/gunmetal Chevron Coco Handle for the rest of the work week


----------



## elinda

My new Loewe small Puzzle bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I was home sick with a cold at the beginning of the week. Then I decided to cheer myself up by carrying "Sweetie", my pewter/gunmetal Chevron Coco Handle for the rest of the work week



Hope you are feeling better Miss Dawn.  I believe looking at your gorgeous “Sweetie” is very therapeutic and good for your health .


----------



## remainsilly

Storm702 said:


> The forest looks magical!


It was.
Mushrooms grew near waterfall, lots of mosses & misty rain.


----------



## remainsilly

Ferry through Norway's Sognefjord with pacsafe bag.


----------



## luvlux64

I’ve neglected this bag for a while now   ... Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Law

Fendi Saturday


----------



## dyyong

This oldie but goodies Prada


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I wonder what it would look like if a paper bag had a twilly and nice handles.



For a second I thought it was the Balenciaga papier bag then I realized it’s the shopping paper bag about LOL


----------



## accessoryfreak

I am a crazy bag switcher, sometimes switching every day! Last week I carried a Miu Miu Vitello Lux satchel (medium), a Michel Kors Selma (large), an Alexander McQueen Heroine (large), and a Gucci (Tom Ford) Horsebit handbag. Today, I finished off with a HOBO wallet-on-a-chain b/c I saw the The Meg (Jason Statham no shirt. 'Nuff said.) in the theater with the fam. No bag of mine is going on a movie theater floor.


----------



## chocolateolive

Gucci x Louis ✌️


----------



## Rani

Yesterday at Elan Cafe, Knightsbridge London


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

elinda said:


> My new Loewe small Puzzle bag!
> 
> View attachment 4160531


LOVE your new Loewe  Want want want! Loewe, please make a perfect berry red one in all smooth leather!


Miss_Dawn said:


> I was home sick with a cold at the beginning of the week. Then I decided to cheer myself up by carrying "Sweetie", my pewter/gunmetal Chevron Coco Handle for the rest of the work week


This bag is glorious!  I can see how it'd perk you right up from a cold. It deserves to be put on a piedestal indeed! ()


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Hope you are feeling better Miss Dawn.  I believe looking at your gorgeous “Sweetie” is very therapeutic and good for your health .





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> LOVE your new Loewe  Want want want! Loewe, please make a perfect berry red one in all smooth leather!
> 
> This bag is glorious!  I can see how it'd perk you right up from a cold. It deserves to be put on a piedestal indeed! ()



Thank you both very much!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today I have packed up one of my oldest bags to carry next week. It's Dior, and I think this logo style seems reasonably on-trend again 

I've managed to organise it very nicely with one of my handbag organisers


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going out again with my new wave mm red ..it is such a carefree bag.. [emoji12] [emoji1]


----------



## Yuki85

Went for swimming with LV and [emoji207]  yes my swimming bag is a supermarket bag for 1 euro [emoji28]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sandra.AT said:


> Going out again with my new wave mm red ..it is such a carefree bag.. [emoji12] [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160978


You had me at red!  It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

QuelleFromage said:


> This one! Great for running around town.


Dying over this color...just WOW, major major WOW


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I’ve neglected this bag for a while now   ... Happy Saturday everyone
> View attachment 4160620





Law said:


> Fendi Saturday


My “C” girls are looking fierce & fine as ever. LOVE that color Evie luvlux & the Fendi brand definitely becomes you Law


----------



## Kendie26

This may be the smallest clutch that I own (bought it about 25+ years ago at a small boutique) but I think it’s 1 of the prettiest things I own so I keep it sitting out on my dresser so I see it everyday. Because it’s SO small I rarely use it but last night my Mom treated us for dinner so I didn’t need to carry much...just a small lipstick, credit card just in case. I think the designer, Clara Kasavina, may still design (?) & have a website if anyone is interested in her beautiful work (I am not affiliated w/ her in any way) Also attaching pic of the card she puts inside her items along w/ a silver heart.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today I have packed up one of my oldest bags to carry next week. It's Dior, and I think this logo style seems reasonably on-trend again
> 
> I've managed to organise it very nicely with one of my handbag organisers


Love seeing your glorious new Coco & then this Dior....hope you’re feeling much better now Miss Dawn & dang, you are always 1 seriously impressive organized woman!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> This may be the smallest clutch that I own (bought it about 25+ years ago at a small boutique) but I think it’s 1 of the prettiest things I own so I keep it sitting out on my dresser so I see it everyday. Because it’s SO small I rarely use it but last night my Mom treated us for dinner so I didn’t need to carry much...just a small lipstick, credit card just in case. I think the designer, Clara Kasavina, may still design (?) & have a website if anyone is interested in her beautiful work (I am not affiliated w/ her in any way) Also attaching pic of the card she puts inside her items along w/ a silver heart.


Beautiful, like you, dear kendie


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful, like you, dear kendie


Love you woman, kindest thanks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Love you woman, kindest thanks!


I'm not worthy  You spread so much good feels around tPF, Kendie! I hope you know it's highly  appreciated


----------



## Sandra.AT

RuedeNesle said:


> You had me at red!  It's a beautiful bag!


Thank you [emoji12] [emoji1] it was love at first sight haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miso Fine said:


> Carrying two low profile bags.
> 
> Marc Jacobs studded Rio and Rebecca Minkoff Love with oil slick hardware.  Love the rainbow hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159241



I love the RM oil slick hardware!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Late posting yesterday’s bag. Limited edition YSL so black small monogram cabas. The leather on this is so yummy.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> This may be the smallest clutch that I own (bought it about 25+ years ago at a small boutique) but I think it’s 1 of the prettiest things I own so I keep it sitting out on my dresser so I see it everyday. Because it’s SO small I rarely use it but last night my Mom treated us for dinner so I didn’t need to carry much...just a small lipstick, credit card just in case. I think the designer, Clara Kasavina, may still design (?) & have a website if anyone is interested in her beautiful work (I am not affiliated w/ her in any way) Also attaching pic of the card she puts inside her items along w/ a silver heart.



This is the prettiest little thing ever (next to your pretty hydrangeas) !!!  I just love the jewel trim and the single jewel opening.  Is it black or dark navy?   What a lovely thing to see everyday — it would put a smile on my face for sure.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today I have packed up one of my oldest bags to carry next week. It's Dior, and I think this logo style seems reasonably on-trend again
> 
> I've managed to organise it very nicely with one of my handbag organisers



An oldie but goodie — I like how it is an understated but elegant shoulder bag.  And you are always so organized.


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> This may be the smallest clutch that I own (bought it about 25+ years ago at a small boutique) but I think it’s 1 of the prettiest things I own so I keep it sitting out on my dresser so I see it everyday. Because it’s SO small I rarely use it but last night my Mom treated us for dinner so I didn’t need to carry much...just a small lipstick, credit card just in case. I think the designer, Clara Kasavina, may still design (?) & have a website if anyone is interested in her beautiful work (I am not affiliated w/ her in any way) Also attaching pic of the card she puts inside her items along w/ a silver heart.


O! M! G!  A true treasure!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s an Hermes Evelyne weekend 
Happy Sunday Funday


----------



## Shelby33

kdoll said:


> View attachment 4160179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


This is really beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

elinda said:


> My new Loewe small Puzzle bag!
> 
> View attachment 4160531


What a cool bag! How is the leather?


----------



## dyyong

Gucci Jackie Soft


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag meets troll--Bergen, Norway


----------



## westvillage

Sharing my H. Trim II at the Indy movie theater cafe this afternoon. I had forgotten just how much presence she has ... though she seems to have a matching red fire pole growing right out of her


----------



## Sunshine mama

accessoryfreak said:


> I am a crazy bag switcher, sometimes switching every day! Last week I carried a Miu Miu Vitello Lux satchel (medium), a Michel Kors Selma (large), an Alexander McQueen Heroine (large), and a Gucci (Tom Ford) Horsebit handbag. Today, I finished off with a HOBO wallet-on-a-chain b/c I saw the The Meg (Jason Statham no shirt. 'Nuff said.) in the theater with the fam. No bag of mine is going on a movie theater floor.


That's why you are here!!!! And I understand you totally!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Sharing my H. Trim II at the Indy movie theater cafe this afternoon. I had forgotten just how much presence she has ... though she seems to have a matching red fire pole growing right out of her
> 
> View attachment 4161519


Wow! Is this edible????? It's scrumptious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Went for swimming with LV and [emoji207]  yes my swimming bag is a supermarket bag for 1 euro [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4160996


Love your supermarket bag!!!! And your LV!


----------



## westvillage

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Is this edible????? It's scrumptious!



Thank you so much!  I don’t often choose this bag because I’m not sure how dated it looks but today she just seemed beautiful.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> My “C” girls are looking fierce & fine as ever. LOVE that color Evie luvlux & the Fendi brand definitely becomes you Law


Thanks @Kendie26   Hope you had a great weekend


----------



## catsinthebag

westvillage said:


> Thank you so much!  I don’t often choose this bag because I’m not sure how dated it looks but today she just seemed beautiful.



Not dated! CLASSIC.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rose Berlingot City


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> O! M! G!  A true treasure!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm not worthy  You spread so much good feels around tPF, Kendie! I hope you know it's highly  appreciated





Iamminda said:


> This is the prettiest little thing ever (next to your pretty hydrangeas) !!!  I just love the jewel trim and the single jewel opening.  Is it black or dark navy?   What a lovely thing to see everyday — it would put a smile on my face for sure.


@SomethingGoodCanWork You are way too kind w/ your words (& you know I LOVE how you express yourself w/ your writing) You are a LoveBug & very worthy (w/ everything)
Thanks so much @Molly0 & @Iamminda ~ the beads are hematite (I think!)on that mini clutch  & have a black/grey look....very shimmery & iridescent. Have a great week lovelies!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi soulmate


----------



## elinda

Shelby33 said:


> What a cool bag! How is the leather?


Thanks!
The leather is very nice, I like it a lot! Supple, gained leather on the body of the bag (if I remember correctly, I think SA said it was Taurillion) and smooth leather on the handle, strap and tabs.
Hope this helps; I’m not an expert on leathers lol


----------



## Shelby33

Pollie-Jean said:


> Rose Berlingot City


Absolutely LOVE your Balenciaga! I would love one in that exact color, really pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4162015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi soulmate


I've been trying to follow along in that thread, I don't think I have seen that style. That is the exact style I would want though!! What color did you pick for the interior?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo tote


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki, because this one loves the rain we're having today.


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote


I love your pictures of this bag, which is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> I love your pictures of this bag, which is gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

elinda said:


> Thanks!
> The leather is very nice, I like it a lot! Supple, gained leather on the body of the bag (if I remember correctly, I think SA said it was Taurillion) and smooth leather on the handle, strap and tabs.
> Hope this helps; I’m not an expert on leathers lol


Thank you, it really is beautiful and cool at the same time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote


LOL, I can tell you're having a great time!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> LOL, I can tell you're having a great time!


I know, I'm so jealous, that bag has been to more places in a week than I've been in my life haha! Which is great because there will always be great memories attached to that bag!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote


Wow!  I certainly did a double take.
Love it!


----------



## themeanreds

Yesterday at the beach with a Target straw tote that I adorned with a Dior hanky


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> I know, I'm so jealous, that bag has been to more places in a week than I've been in my life haha! Which is great because there will always be great memories attached to that bag!


Ditto!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yesterdays outfit. Still hot here in LA. The LV Danube is a great errand bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Still hot here in LA. The LV Danube is a great errand bag
> 
> View attachment 4162208


Red!   Looks like it really is a great errand bag! Stay as cool as you can!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote



This bag is so cool that even the statues are trying to steal/borrow it.  Love these pics.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Red!   Looks like it really is a great errand bag! Stay as cool as you can!


Thank you RN. I'm trying to find ac wherever I can, lol


----------



## Mimi_09

Miu Miu Pink Patent Leather Bauletto


----------



## kdoll

Mirror selfie @ Esprit [emoji23] with my new LV Clapton Backpack [emoji177]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mimi_09 said:


> Miu Miu Pink Patent Leather Bauletto


I love seeing Miu Mius! Pretty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been too busy to change bags and was too lazy to cook today.  

So, it’s dinner out with my YSL Ltd. Edition So Black Small Monogrammed Cabas.


----------



## Livia1

dyyong said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161372




This is just gorgeous! Love, love, love my Jackie Soft as you know. 

The white with gold is really pretty [emoji92]


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> My “C” girls are looking fierce & fine as ever. LOVE that color Evie luvlux & the Fendi brand definitely becomes you Law



Thanks Kendie ! It’s an oldie but a goodie,l and the leather is so nice too. The Fendi quality is pretty amazing I would say!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi Minerva


----------



## aisyaj

ysl medium niki bag in dark red


----------



## BlueCherry

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4162833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysl medium niki bag in dark red



I really, really love this style and combo. The dark red is lovely, the casual distressed leather so carefree and the gunmetal hardware so edgy


----------



## dyyong

Livia1 said:


> This is just gorgeous! Love, love, love my Jackie Soft as you know.
> 
> The white with gold is really pretty [emoji92]



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## dyyong

Vintage Gucci


----------



## MoMaMo

Lots of unexpected rainshowers these days
	

		
			
		

		
	



DvF


----------



## southernbelle43

Out and about with the Massaccesi blue Africa leather Selene tote.  Rain does not bother this baby!


----------



## Christofle

southernbelle43 said:


> Out and about with the Massaccesi blue Africa leather Selene tote.  Rain does not bother this baby!
> View attachment 4162971



Lovely pebbled leather!


----------



## Law

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been too busy to change bags and was too lazy to cook today.
> 
> So, it’s dinner out with my YSL Ltd. Edition So Black Small Monogrammed Cabas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162482



This is such a lovely bag Sparkles, such a great classic style and looks so functional too 

You have such an envy inducing bag collection!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Law said:


> This is such a lovely bag Sparkles, such a great classic style and looks so functional too
> 
> You have such an envy inducing bag collection!


Awwww! Thank you! 

I almost sold this bag. I’m soooo glad I didn’t. It’s really a great add because it’s exactly as you said - classic but super functional!  It also has a shoulder strap that can make it hands free.


----------



## southernbelle43

Christofle said:


> Lovely pebbled leather!


Thank you. Unfortunately it is no longer available.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## hpkg

Carrying my NF pouch as a wristlet for around town errands!


----------



## Mimi_09

Wearing my LV Damier wallet as belt bag for grocery shopping and pickup the kids.


----------



## paculina

Using my Botkier Trigger in cobalt because it's the closest I have to the AMQ ultramarine I was drooling over last night.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Cupid


----------



## serenityneow

dyyong said:


> Gucci Jackie Soft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161372



I’m with Livia in loving the Gucci soft shoulder bag (she led the way - I followed).  I have it in black, wear it constantly, and get a lot of compliments on it.  Your white one is stunning.  [emoji177]


----------



## Scully Piper

My orchid Pashli


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> RM Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163321


Love the purple!


Scully Piper said:


> My orchid Pashli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163582


Love this color too!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shelby33 said:


> RM Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163321


What yummy leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> What yummy leather!


It is sooooo soft!


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love the purple!


Thank you!


----------



## Scully Piper

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love the purple!
> 
> Love this color too!!!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi little athena


----------



## Mimi_09

Scully Piper said:


> My orchid Pashli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163582


It's a beauty! Love this shade of purple


----------



## Mimi_09

Wearing my MC LV Pochette to the library.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164146



I [emoji173]️ the DIY strap!!!


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I [emoji173]️ the DIY strap!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Mimi_09

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164146





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I [emoji173]️ the DIY strap!!!


Me 2, love DIY and hack are so much fun!


----------



## Shelby33

Mimi_09 said:


> Me 2, love DIY and hack are so much fun!


It was fun! It's weird, yesterday I hated crossbody bags, and all the days before that (for myself) and now that I actually tried it, I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164146



This strap goes really well with your pretty bag (love purple).  Good job on the strap — I would have never thought to use nail polish, so creative and smart


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This strap goes really well with your pretty bag (love purple).  Good job on the strap — I would have never thought to use nail polish, so creative and smart


Haha it was the only thing I had on hand! Thank you!


----------



## Vashun




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## all7s

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164146


Aww!!! So crafty! It looks amazing with the bag! Way to go you!!!


----------



## Molly0

Annie Underwood said:


> Today leather circle handbag:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164559


Is this an ad?


----------



## Shelby33

all7s said:


> Aww!!! So crafty! It looks amazing with the bag! Way to go you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol floral applique crossbody with new matching strap.


----------



## jcnc

Took out my speedy25 after a longg time. She is soo roomy and comfy.


----------



## dyyong

Switched to Vintage Hermès Vespa


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol floral applique crossbody with new matching strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165447


Wow! What a pretty bag that is!


----------



## jcnc

Annie Underwood said:


> Always classic leather tote
> 
> View attachment 4165531


Beautiful. The leather looks really supple


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! What a pretty bag that is!


Thank you


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Angelica


----------



## Purseloco

I’m carrying my Vera Bradley iconic tote in passion pink.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Annie Underwood said:


> Always classic leather tote
> 
> View attachment 4165531


Annie, I recognize this gorgeous bag but I can't remember the brand. Plz remind me?


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m going to carry this vintage bag with my talented daughters artwork all over it.   Needless to say, it doesn’t get out very often.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this vintage bag with my talented daughters artwork all over it.   Needless to say, it doesn’t get out very often.
> 
> View attachment 4166104
> View attachment 4166105


Beautiful artwork — what a special bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!) 

I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302


Love it, it is a beautiful and unique bag and your pic looks like a magazine  shoot


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302



What a gorgeous bag.  And as always, your pics include the prettiest cocktails.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302


Making my mouth water!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this vintage bag with my talented daughters artwork all over it.   Needless to say, it doesn’t get out very often.
> 
> View attachment 4166104
> View attachment 4166105


I remember when you first posted this incredible ,special bag......I LOVE it BIGTIME! Your daughter has fab talent!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302


Too adorbs for words. Mr Sparkle is a gem!Love seeing the size perspective next to your fancy drinks!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My sky blue Gucci interlocking mini bag wants a coffee at home, before we head out to a show


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And in my rock & roses front garden


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> And in my rock & roses front garden



Loving this blue and your garden is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Still loving this color


----------



## Mimi_09

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this vintage bag with my talented daughters artwork all over it.   Needless to say, it doesn’t get out very often.
> 
> View attachment 4166104
> View attachment 4166105



Beautiful ART work, wow. Very talented... Love it! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302



Handsome piece!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> And in my rock & roses front garden



Your bag is so pretty — what a beautiful blue.  And let’s talk about your roses!!!  Man, I am envious of your garden.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Still loving this color
> View attachment 4167252


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous leather!


It's definitely one of my softest bags!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> It's definitely one of my softest bags!


There really is nothing quite like that old school RM leather, I think!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shelby33 said:


> Still loving this color
> View attachment 4167252


I love this colour too! Especially with its contrast in a green garden


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> Loving this blue and your garden is beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Your bag is so pretty — what a beautiful blue.  And let’s talk about your roses!!!  Man, I am envious of your garden.



Thank you both very much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

(More pictures. Sorry, she's just so photogenic and I'm a bit besotted!)

Bluebell, my new mini Gucci has had a busy day. She went bowling and she saw a show. She's very fond of modelling


----------



## Molly0

This aft I took a little Chloe bag that WAS red & pink but is now black.  Still has those soft toned leathers on the inside tho. (& soft like  a baby lambs’ inner ear! )


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> (More pictures. Sorry, she's just so photogenic and I'm a bit besotted!)
> 
> Bluebell, my new mini Gucci has had a busy day. She went bowling and she saw a show. She's very fond of modelling


So fun!


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this colour too! Especially with its contrast in a green garden


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> There really is nothing quite like that old school RM leather, I think!


True, I'm looking for more OS RM now!


----------



## roundandround

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Tattoo tote



WOW, Bal is a great bag for those 2 



aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4162833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysl medium niki bag in dark red



Beautiful bag!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo



This color is TDF....want to grab this from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302



What a super cute arm candy, another "want to grab from you bag" (if I need a smaller bag, bigger bag is the Bal above)



Miss_Dawn said:


> My sky blue Gucci interlocking mini bag wants a coffee at home, before we head out to a show



You really know what bag to get! LOVE this too!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this vintage bag with my talented daughters artwork all over it.   Needless to say, it doesn’t get out very often.
> 
> View attachment 4166104
> View attachment 4166105


Very talented daughter you have there!


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. Sparkle and I are happily reminiscing about and celebrating our first date!  It’s also the debut of my limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket in pink calfkskin with tone-on-tone metal-plated pearls and palladium-finish metalware. (Cute terms for rose gold pearls and silver tone hardware.  Lol!)
> 
> I just checked and there is literally one left on the Fendi website. I’m so glad Mr. S grabbed one for me!
> View attachment 4166302


Oh that is lovely!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hermès Garden Party


----------



## Molly0

Tinn3rz said:


> Hermès Garden Party
> 
> View attachment 4167531


Oh Tohu Bohu!  My favourite!


----------



## roundandround

Tumi crossbody at Machu Picchu





Sorry for the hanging disinfection thingy, it's gone on the 2nd picture. You know it's hard when you wait to take pictures without much crowd. But I asked politely, " can I take a picture of my bag by this window for the Purseforum?" Teheeee


----------



## Tinn3rz

Molly0 said:


> Oh Tohu Bohu!  My favourite!



Mine too! I should’ve bought more when they came out but only bought this one.[emoji22]


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Tumi crossbody at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 4167547
> 
> View attachment 4167548
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hanging disinfection thingy, it's gone on the 2nd picture. You know it's hard when you wait to take pictures without much crowd. But I asked politely, " can I take a picture of my bag by this window for the Purseforum?" Teheeee



Oh wow, gorgeous shot.  This is definitely a bucket-list place (for me and many) to visit.  Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## aisyaj

mulberry mini cara


----------



## Narnanz

Taking myself and my newish Guess out to the movies...but first a little light reading.


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Love it, it is a beautiful and unique bag and your pic looks like a magazine  shoot


Thanks!  The photo quality is me playing around with my new phone camera. Makes me look like I know what I’m doing.  Lol!


Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous bag.  And as always, your pics include the prettiest cocktails.


Thank you for the compliments. We always like to try a fun or pretty drink when we go out. 


Molly0 said:


> Making my mouth water!





Kendie26 said:


> Too adorbs for words. Mr Sparkle is a gem!Love seeing the size perspective next to your fancy drinks!


Thanks!  This is a mini bag but it has much more room than I’d expect. I actually think it’s perfect for a bucket. Any larger and it could turn into a black hole of doom. 


Mimi_09 said:


> Handsome piece!


Thank you!


roundandround said:


> What a super cute arm candy, another "want to grab from you bag" (if I need a smaller bag, bigger bag is the Bal above)
> 
> 
> 
> You really know what bag to get! LOVE this too!


Thanks!  And wouldn’t it be great if we actually _could_ borrow bags from each other!!! 


Shelby33 said:


> Oh that is lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4167609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mulberry mini cara


Love this quilts and the color. Beautiful!


Narnanz said:


> Taking myself and my newish Guess out to the movies...but first a little light reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167734


LOL!  Great bag!  “You” look like you need a little moisturizer though.   Love this pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Tumi crossbody at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 4167547
> 
> View attachment 4167548
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hanging disinfection thingy, it's gone on the 2nd picture. You know it's hard when you wait to take pictures without much crowd. But I asked politely, " can I take a picture of my bag by this window for the Purseforum?" Teheeee


Wow, what a view and lol at the make way for my bag pic


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


Congratulations on this find! The prettiest Bal purple ever  And I can say this because I'm lucky to have a City in this amazing colour myself


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Congratulations on this find! The prettiest Bal purple ever  And I can say this because I'm lucky to have a City in this amazing colour myself


Yes , you're indeed a lucky person 
A purple City in a really good condition is on my wishlist !
That's difficult, so I have to be a bit flexible with the purple tone
Violet Prune would be nice too, but no Gold HW


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , you're indeed a lucky person
> A purple City in a really good condition is on my wishlist !
> That's difficult, so I have to be a bit flexible with the purple tone
> Violet Prune would be nice too, but no Gold HW


Yes, I was lucky as the bag for once was as described, in excellent condition, and the seller was a pleasure to deal with. If I happen to spot an EUC purple City again, I'll let you know. But I suspect we're already looking in a lot of the same places as we're both in the EU


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , you're indeed a lucky person
> A purple City in a really good condition is on my wishlist !
> That's difficult, so I have to be a bit flexible with the purple tone
> *Violet Prune would be nice too, but no Gold HW*


i am still kicking myself for dragging my feet on one with silver hw, brand new at a reasonable price, by the time i made up my mind it was gone


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> This aft I took a little Chloe bag that WAS red & pink but is now black.  Still has those soft toned leathers on the inside tho. (& soft like  a baby lambs’ inner ear! )
> View attachment 4167411
> View attachment 4167410


Oh wowthat is awesome Molly! Do you mind me asking if you did this yourself or did you have it professionally done? It looks AMAZING!! Love the style w/ the chain. I have 1 Chloe bag (Marcie hobo) that I’d seriously consider dying because I love the style but I took a risk & bought it in “sunlight” color (warm soft butter yellow)but I just don’t use it because it’s not a preferred color w/ my wardrobe. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sparkletastic

It is sooooooo hard to photograph slouchy bags! How do you all do it? 

Today’s bag is Jimmy Choo Metallic Suede Biker Bag Hobo


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
> View attachment 4160271


We're bag twins! I have a teal Nikki too
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Blueberry12

Vintage bag from the early 1900 ’s I had at work.


----------



## Luv n bags

Carrying a small Valentino.  I haven’t used this in two years!


----------



## luvlux64

Carrying my Chanel seasonal flap today   . Have a great Sunday guys


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Miso Fine said:


> Carrying a small Valentino.  I haven’t used this in two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168231


You look absolutely glamorous!


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> We're bag twins! I have a teal Nikki too
> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Don't you love it?


----------



## Shelby33

It's really hard to be creative when I keep using the same bag every day. The color seems to change with the time of day.


----------



## Shelby33

Miso Fine said:


> Carrying a small Valentino.  I haven’t used this in two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168231


Two years! That's gorgeous!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> It's really hard to be creative when I keep using the same bag every day. The color seems to change with the time of day.
> View attachment 4168279


Wear it as often as you like and we'll keep "Liking" it  It's a gorgeous purple bag!


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Don't you love it?


I do! Even though I don't wear it often, every time I do a clean out of the closet, it never makes it to the "let go" pile.... so smooshy & that color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wowthat is awesome Molly! Do you mind me asking if you did this yourself or did you have it professionally done? It looks AMAZING!! Love the style w/ the chain. I have 1 Chloe bag (Marcie hobo) that I’d seriously consider dying because I love the style but I took a risk & bought it in “sunlight” color (warm soft butter yellow)but I just don’t use it because it’s not a preferred color w/ my wardrobe. Thanks in advance!


Thanks! I dyed it myself.  I’ve had other dye jobs that didn’t turn out so well, but  this one worked really well. I think it has something to do with the finish on the leather.  This is a calf skin that really seemed to absorb the dye. It did not sit on the surface if you know what I mean.  I’m really happy with it and will be carrying it a lot more now.  I love the contrasting lambskin shades on the inside because the  colors are “ off colors”. Hope that makes sense.

I’d love to see the yellow one. Hint hint.  
I love how Chloe “does” color!


----------



## Molly0

Miso Fine said:


> Carrying a small Valentino.  I haven’t used this in two years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168231


Exquisite!


----------



## leechiyong

LV Essential Trunk today:


----------



## myluvofbags

Ysl first outing


----------



## BlueCherry

myluvofbags said:


> Ysl first outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168390



OMG I bought this one but returned it because it was a little small inside due to the way the sides go in. Big regrets now   I love the two way stitching on this one ....


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> I do! Even though I don't wear it often, every time I do a clean out of the closet, it never makes it to the "let go" pile.... so smooshy & that color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


It will look great this fall! I don't see many for sale, I looked for a while!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wear it as often as you like and we'll keep "Liking" it  It's a gorgeous purple bag!


Aw thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You look absolutely glamorous!





Shelby33 said:


> Two years! That's gorgeous!





Molly0 said:


> Exquisite!



Thank you! I have a bunch of handbags that need to see light.


----------



## jax818

Chanel woc today.  Perfect all day companion from shopping to nice dinner out.


----------



## OsloChic

Finally the temperature is down a little bit so I can take this all black YSL WOC out again[emoji108]


----------



## Storm702

Periwinkle Nikki for a pop of color on a dreary day


----------



## Scully Piper

Took my MK camo tote to go see Mission Impossible right after a food coma from an AYCE lobster and crab buffet [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

BlueCherry said:


> OMG I bought this one but returned it because it was a little small inside due to the way the sides go in. Big regrets now  [emoji38] I love the two way stitching on this one ....


Thanks, that's what sold me on this beauty. I love the black hardware and dual stitching details.


----------



## paculina

My little ray of sunshine bag today.


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki for a pop of color on a dreary day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168812


I love love love this!!


----------



## Mimi_09

paculina said:


> My little ray of sunshine bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168920


Beautiful bag, love the soft yellow color


----------



## Mimi_09

Wearing my DIY belt bag again


----------



## myluvofbags

paculina said:


> My little ray of sunshine bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168920


Love it, so pretty! I also call my  yellow bag that


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> Periwinkle Nikki for a pop of color on a dreary day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168812


More purple bags!  I wore mine today and I don't know what it is with purple, it's just


----------



## Shelby33

I will use a different bag tomorrow. 
I will try to use a different bag tomorrow. 
I might use this again tomorrow.


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> More purple bags!  I wore mine today and I don't know what it is with purple, it's just


Where's the picture though?


----------



## BlueCherry

Shelby33 said:


> I will use a different bag tomorrow.
> I will try to use a different bag tomorrow.
> I might use this again tomorrow.
> View attachment 4169166



[emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> I will use a different bag tomorrow.
> I will try to use a different bag tomorrow.
> I might use this again tomorrow.
> View attachment 4169166


 
I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention! 

I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me 



And to keep true to form


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I will use a different bag tomorrow.
> I will try to use a different bag tomorrow.
> I might use this again tomorrow.
> View attachment 4169166


 I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention!
> 
> I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169237
> 
> And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me
> View attachment 4169241
> 
> 
> And to keep true to form
> View attachment 4169242


I just found myself holding my breath as I looked at your pictures!! STUNNING!


----------



## Shelby33

BlueCherry said:


> [emoji23]


We all know I'm full of s°°t...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> I just found myself holding my breath as I looked at your pictures!! STUNNING!


Thank you, dear   It was a rare and lucky find.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention!
> 
> I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169237
> 
> And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me
> View attachment 4169241
> 
> 
> And to keep true to form
> View attachment 4169242



It’s about time we finally see this purple beauty here on this thread .  It is so gorgeous— you need to post it more often, please (pretty purple please ).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> It’s about time we finally see this purple beauty here on this thread .  It is so gorgeous— you need to post it more often, please (pretty purple please ).


 If I had as many bag beauties as you, my dear Iamminda, I'd post more often


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention!
> 
> I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169237
> 
> And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me
> View attachment 4169241
> 
> 
> And to keep true to form
> View attachment 4169242


----------



## MamaSleepy

paculina said:


> My little ray of sunshine bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168920


This is cute!


----------



## Gladah

Today this beauty is with me


----------



## MamaSleepy

Gladah said:


> Today this beauty is with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169459


Please, provide a name for your pretty bag. Do tell!


----------



## Gladah

Rialto Bag feom Bottega Veneta


----------



## Gladah

MamaSleepy said:


> Please, provide a name for your pretty bag. Do tell!



Rialto Bag from Bottega Veneta [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## MamaSleepy

Gladah said:


> Rialto Bag from Bottega Veneta [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


Thank you for sharing. I love the bag. Lucky you. (now tell me where you live and when you're away from the house)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


>


 dear Bal Queen P-J!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> dear Bal Queen P-J!




Bazar today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bazar today


We're like a society for mutual admiration lately, you and I   This Bazar is fabulous!!! The Bazar colour combinations are drawing me in to the Balenciaga dark Gvasalia side


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Stripped down version of RM full size MAC.  Tassels and huge clip removed, thickest leather I’ve 
ever seen.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I strayed from this bag from the end of June until the end of July thinking I could find something that made me happier, but my  always belonged to Ambler. With the exception of the month July, I've been carrying her every day since March 7th. And she still has my  . Monday at lunch.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4169766


LOVE the bag!  .   .  . But oh no! Is that hospital equipment I see?  Hope all is well!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I strayed from this bag from the end of June until the end of July thinking I could find something that made me happier, but my  always belonged to Ambler. With the exception of the month July, I've been carrying her every day since March 7th. And she still has my  . Monday at lunch.
> View attachment 4169773


LOVE the scarf too!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> LOVE the bag!  .   .  . But oh no! Is that hospital equipment I see?  Hope all is well!


Yes, just doing a quick non-stress test on DDs baby, all is well!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Stripped down version of RM full size MAC.  Tassels and huge clip removed, thickest leather I’ve
> ever seen.
> View attachment 4169774


Beautiful!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Shelby33 said:


> We all know I'm full of s°°t...





Shelby33 said:


> Yes, just doing a quick non-stress test on DDs baby, all is well!



Good job I didn’t put two and two together when I saw the hospital equipment LMAO ...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> LOVE the scarf too!


Thanks Molly! 
It's an "Attitudes By Renee" scarf. I purchased it from QVC and received it last Saturday.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Molly!
> It's an "Attitudes By Renee" scarf. I purchased it from QVC and received it last Saturday.


It's really pretty and so is your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> It's really pretty and so is your bag!


Thanks Shelby!


----------



## Mimi_09

Taking my Thompson Street to the library today


----------



## Gladah

Today I use this beauty from Chanel. Karls cabas reissue tote in distressed calfskin. I love it :o)


----------



## ScottyGal

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Gladah said:


> Today I use this beauty from Chanel. Karls cabas reissue tote in distressed calfskin. I love it :o)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170265


What a beauty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimi_09 said:


> Miu Miu Pink Patent Leather Bauletto


This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, with a DIY crossbody strap I just painted. With nail polish. Not sure how I like it. Pretty sure I don't have time to find a purple strap. But anyway, I really love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164146


Nice!!! Do you also wear the polish on your nails when you wear this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> (More pictures. Sorry, she's just so photogenic and I'm a bit besotted!)
> 
> Bluebell, my new mini Gucci has had a busy day. She went bowling and she saw a show. She's very fond of modelling


Please don't be sorry! More is not enough of this beauty!! I'm glad she had a wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Tumi crossbody at Machu Picchu
> View attachment 4167547
> 
> View attachment 4167548
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hanging disinfection thingy, it's gone on the 2nd picture. You know it's hard when you wait to take pictures without much crowd. But I asked politely, " can I take a picture of my bag by this window for the Purseforum?" Teheeee


I am wondering how the people reacted when they saw you take a picture of your bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!! Do you also wear the polish on your nails when you wear this bag?


Yes, but it's the color I normally wear. I was just lucky it matched the bag!


----------



## Yuki85

My HG


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yuki85 said:


> My HG
> 
> View attachment 4170453



Understandably


----------



## Sunshine mama

_Lee said:


> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170276


So cute!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso dome


----------



## Shelby33

Used this again even though it was pouring out. It was no problem. Sorry to keep posting the same bag haha


----------



## Mimi_09

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so beautiful!!!


Thank you Sunshine!  I love pink, so will post more pink soon


----------



## LuckyBitch

Shelby33 said:


> Used this again even though it was pouring out. It was no problem. Sorry to keep posting the same bag haha
> View attachment 4170558


It's a gorgeous bag and, btw., that's an excellent photo


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Used this again even though it was pouring out. It was no problem. Sorry to keep posting the same bag haha
> View attachment 4170558


We love seeing this purple pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimi_09 said:


> Thank you Sunshine!  I love pink, so will post more pink soon


I can't wait!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mono pochette accessoires in action. With brand new shoulder strap  I wanted this awhile but it was always sold out online. 

So I made it Mr Dawn's mission... 1 week and many visits to different London LV stores later, the man came back victorious


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mono pochette accessoires in action. With brand new shoulder strap  I wanted this awhile but it was always sold out online.
> 
> So I made it Mr Dawn's mission... 1 week and many visits to different London LV stores later, the man came back victorious



Love this new strap (and new look for your PA) Miss Dawn.  Yeah for Mr Dawn’s valiant effort to track it down for you — he is the best !


----------



## Narnanz

Biking to work with my asclosetoabirkinwithoutbeingoneofthoseawfulfakes bag.


----------



## Shelby33

LuckyBitch said:


> It's a gorgeous bag and, btw., that's an excellent photo


Thank you!


----------



## Mimi_09

CASUALtoFANCY said:


> One of our new handcrafted bags from casualtofancy.com. Love the mixture of leather and canvas material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170779





Narnanz said:


> Biking to work with my asclosetoabirkinwithoutbeingoneofthoseawfulfakes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170879


Beautiful bags , love love these color!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Love this new strap (and new look for your PA) Miss Dawn.  Yeah for Mr Dawn’s valiant effort to track it down for you — he is the best !


 Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170276


I love it.  I want it.  I need it! 



Narnanz said:


> Biking to work with my asclosetoabirkinwithoutbeingoneofthoseawfulfakes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170879


Love it and love your brand name for it.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Narnanz said:


> Biking to work with my asclosetoabirkinwithoutbeingoneofthoseawfulfakes bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170879



Where is this from? Certainly doesn't look like an Anifeel from Amazon


----------



## luvlux64

My Rainy day bag


----------



## Narnanz

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Where is this from? Certainly doesn't look like an Anifeel from Amazon


Was in a sale that was labeled Essential Statement Handbags on my fav sale site in NZ called NZSALE....came from China with no labels attached..sorry..all I can tell you.


----------



## ScottyGal

Karl en route to work with me [emoji192]


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my mini!!!


----------



## serenityneow

The debut of my Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle.  [emoji173]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso barrel


----------



## Pessie

serenityneow said:


> The debut of my Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle.  [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4171362


I like this very much, it’s beautiful!  What does it look like inside?


----------



## serenityneow

Pessie said:


> I like this very much, it’s beautiful!  What does it look like inside?



Thank you, Pessie!  The inside is beautiful too.  I'll take a picture later today.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Enjoying the last days of summer with alma bb although I don't wear her that often I can't part with her


----------



## aisyaj

love this camera bag with back pocket


----------



## Shelby33

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving my mini!!!


Love your outfit, the bag looks beautiful with it!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

remainsilly said:


> Ferry through Norway's Sognefjord with pacsafe bag.
> View attachment 4160592


Is this the fjord that was copied for the scenes on Frozen? I'd love to travel to Norway someday! The place is so beautiful from what I've watched and read. I want to see auroras there too! [emoji4]


----------



## EmmJay

My PM in Empreinte Noir and my Empreinte Felicie chain worn as a belt to coordinate with my CC brooch.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> My Rainy day bag
> View attachment 4171112


Always love seeing your ensembles girlfriend! Gorgeous shades of blue & adore that Longchamp


----------



## Kendie26

serenityneow said:


> The debut of my Fontana Milano 1915 A bag in blue majorelle.  [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4171362


Very unique & chic & in such a jaw dropping color


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4171613
> View attachment 4171614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this camera bag with back pocket


I adore all of the Coach camera bags....so fun & your color is very special!


----------



## Kendie26

Cruising around w/ these 3 C’s


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ these 3 C’s



I love that pink colour so much and especially love the leather on your 2.55 bag, I want one but not in distressed calfskin


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ these 3 C’s


Beautiful trio (I would be happy to bag-sit or SLG-sit any of them for you ),


----------



## Iamminda

Out shopping with a favorite bag of mine.  Happy Thursday .


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Out shopping with a favorite bag of mine.  Happy Thursday .


Love this!! DE is my fav LV print.
I just got my first LV a couple of months ago, the Bloomsbury PM.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love this!! DE is my fav LV print.
> I just got my first LV a couple of months ago, the Bloomsbury PM.



Thanks MKB.  DE is my favorite print too (although monogram eclipse is really growing on me if only they make women’s bag in it).  Congrats on your Bloomsbury — it is a wonderful bag.  Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Mimi_09

Taking my Houston out for ice-cream w/my DD


----------



## serenityneow

Pessie said:


> I like this very much, it’s beautiful!  What does it look like inside?



Here are some pictures of the bag’s details and inside.  The beige lining has to be lambskin.  It can be quite the fortress—I think this bag would be a pickpocket’s worst nightmare.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Always love seeing your ensembles girlfriend! Gorgeous shades of blue & adore that Longchamp


Thanks   ! Tried to capture this even if I was running late for work   ...


----------



## Firstchanellv28

aisyaj said:


> View attachment 4171613
> View attachment 4171614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this camera bag with back pocket


Wow I love it!  Your bag makes me so


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Shelby33 said:


> Love your outfit, the bag looks beautiful with it!


Thanks lovely!!!  I’m trying to keep up with korean style atm coz I just visited their beautiful country! Have a beautiful week!


----------



## myluvofbags

Mimi_09 said:


> Taking my Houston out for ice-cream w/my DD


Beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sandra.AT said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with alma bb although I don't wear her that often I can't part with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171600


She looks great on you!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Addicted to bags said:


> She looks great on you!


Thank you [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Same little bag for days now.


----------



## Pessie

serenityneow said:


> Here are some pictures of the bag’s details and inside.  The beige lining has to be lambskin.  It can be quite the fortress—I think this bag would be a pickpocket’s worst nightmare.
> 
> View attachment 4172065
> View attachment 4172066
> View attachment 4172067
> View attachment 4172068
> View attachment 4172069


Thanks for the photos, it’s a very lovely bag


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my lunch


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> I love that pink colour so much and especially love the leather on your 2.55 bag, I want one but not in distressed calfskin





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful trio (I would be happy to bag-sit or SLG-sit any of them for you ),





Iamminda said:


> Out shopping with a favorite bag of mine.  Happy Thursday .


Thanks kindly darlings! @BlueCherry -say what? I had no idea you don’t want or like distressed calf
Come visit & “sit” any time w/ them girlfriend. LOVE your LV DE bag...such an awesome pic & I always smile when you do your watermarks on your pics  I think you know brown is my fave color so that bag makes me smile & swoon


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Enjoying my lunch
> 
> View attachment 4172388


So pretty & looks soft & smooth “like butta”(butter)


----------



## jcnc

Adding a little color to an otherwise dull workweek. Weekend cant come
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 soon enough.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly darlings! @BlueCherry -say what? I had no idea you don’t want or like distressed calf



I do like distressed but I like matte calf or lambskin just a little bit more [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Mimi_09

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you myluvofbags


----------



## southernbelle43

The one that started my handbag  obsession!   My Von Holzhausen in taupe and stone. The lightest  leather ever.


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> The one that started my handbag  obsession!   My Von Holzhausen in taupe and stone. The lightest  leather ever.
> View attachment 4172554


Is yours the actual leather, or the new fancy not-leather?


----------



## Gladah

My bag for the weekend #ladyinred #bottegavenetalove


----------



## Molly0

Gladah said:


> My bag for the weekend #ladyinred #bottegavenetalove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172585


What a color!  It just makes you happy to look at it!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly darlings! @BlueCherry -say what? I had no idea you don’t want or like distressed calf
> Come visit & “sit” any time w/ them girlfriend. LOVE your LV DE bag...such an awesome pic & I always smile when you do your watermarks on your pics  I think you know brown is my fave color so that bag makes me smile & swoon



Thanks very much K.  Me and my lowtech watermark, lol. Hey, so i will book my first bagsitting appointment for you soon


----------



## Iamminda

Gladah said:


> My bag for the weekend #ladyinred #bottegavenetalove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172585



This red is outstanding.  Is this China Red?  (That’s the only BV red I know of, lol).


----------



## Aphasia23




----------



## Zenerdiode

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention!
> 
> I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169237
> 
> And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me
> View attachment 4169241
> 
> 
> And to keep true to form
> View attachment 4169242



Beautiful Bals ladies. The colors, the colors, I'm dying!


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> Is yours the actual leather, or the new fancy not-leather?


Actual leather.  I bought one of the first non-leather bags as well, but my daughter ended up with it. It actually looks and feels like leather and it is nice to be able to wash it off.  I don't currently have one in Technik but am really attracted to the medium crossbody/clutch combination.  But I think the prices are too high, so it probably won't be mine, alas.

Side note. There are a few of the real leather ones left on the site, marked way down if you are interested.  Just search for them.


----------



## coolmelondew

Starting the weekend with a classy pair - matcha and Celine


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Never in my life imagined to be so in LOVE with an open bucket.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cathy Roels 

CaRo leather design in Belgium 
https://etsy.me/2LmjWc8


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4173288
> View attachment 4173290
> 
> 
> Cathy Roels
> 
> CaRo leather design in Belgium
> https://etsy.me/2LmjWc8


Love the leather and colour


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the leather and colour



Oh thank you! It's butter soft and light as air.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Cruising around w/ these 3 C’s



I love this fabulous trio dearest @Kendie26 



Iamminda said:


> Out shopping with a favorite bag of mine.  Happy Thursday .



This is such a lovely and unusual silhouette, and I adore the laduree charm you have accessorised it with


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Prada Galleria all week. She’s called Sapphire. I love how polished and professional she makes me feel 

And Bluebell, my new Gucci, for the long weekend.


----------



## luvlux64

Went to a movie date with hubby last night & still carrying this today   . Happy Saturday


----------



## 2cello

At the diner with coach Nolita wristlet.


----------



## lenarmc

Jimmy Choo Tulita in dark brown


----------



## themeanreds

Trying something new with my oldie but goodie Alma and this Amazon strap. Not sure if I’m convinced yet.....


----------



## Vanana

One of my favorites


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Prada Galleria all week. She’s called Sapphire. I love how polished and professional she makes me feel
> 
> And Bluebell, my new Gucci, for the long weekend.



Great to see beautiful Sapphire and Bluebell .  Have a great weekend Miss Dawn.


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my cake and WOC


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci


----------



## Pessie

themeanreds said:


> Trying something new with my oldie but goodie Alma and this Amazon strap. Not sure if I’m convinced yet.....
> View attachment 4173450


I absolutely LOVE your Alma - the patina on your bag is just gorgeous


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## myluvofbags

My little Chanel Statement Flap today


----------



## myluvofbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4173552


I just love this shade of purple!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> One of my favorites
> View attachment 4173465


LOVE this bag!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> LOVE this bag!


Thanks sparkle!


----------



## Vanana

In action to movie and dinner now


----------



## Sparkletastic

LV LockMe II BB is having fun bowling with Mr. S, the kids and me.


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my Frye Melissa crossbody in cognac. Love this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

myluvofbags said:


> I just love this shade of purple!


Me too, I've been using this bag non-stop!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol satchel in pale blue.


----------



## BagLadyT

Vanana said:


> In action to movie and dinner now
> View attachment 4173753



Shoes and bag!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Storm702

Vanana said:


> In action to movie and dinner now
> View attachment 4173753


That bag! That outfit! THOSE SANDALS!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gswpurse

Tod's double t crossbody bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

PurJus metallic navy hobo with rainbow hardware


----------



## love86

Vanana said:


> In action to movie and dinner now
> View attachment 4173753


Wow u look gorgeous love the sandals too


----------



## love86

Fendi double baguette


----------



## RuedeNesle

Not the greatest pictures. Yesterday waiting for my flight at SFO and arriving at ATL.


----------



## Mimi_09

_Lee said:


> Gucci
> View attachment 4173515





myluvofbags said:


> My little Chanel Statement Flap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173636


Beautiful! Love these shades of pink


----------



## Sandra.AT

My wave mm with my dog and his zebra


----------



## 2cello

Filling up the tank with my Bal First.


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Gucci
> View attachment 4173515


I adore your Gucci....I almost bought this one


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> My little Chanel Statement Flap today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173636


Chevron Love!  She looks so perfect in your sweet lap!


----------



## Kendie26

Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Prada Galleria all week. She’s called Sapphire. I love how polished and professional she makes me feel
> 
> And Bluebell, my new Gucci, for the long weekend.


Both of these blue beauties are serious jaw droppers Hope life is treating you & Mr. Dawn wonderful these days my dear!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.


Chevre...  Love your skirt pattern with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Not the greatest pictures. Yesterday waiting for my flight at SFO and arriving at ATL.
> View attachment 4174240
> View attachment 4174241


Yeah for another lovely red bag.  Have a good time in ATL


----------



## Iamminda

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4174225
> View attachment 4174226
> 
> PurJus metallic navy hobo with rainbow hardware


I just love rainbow hardware!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.



This may be my favorite of yours (so please I am so ready to purse-sit this one ).  You look so lovely and feminine as usual — such a pretty look K.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for another lovely red bag.  Have a good time in ATL


Thanks I!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.


This is just a stunning bag dear kendie, and it looks great with your outfit


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Both of these blue beauties are serious jaw droppers Hope life is treating you & Mr. Dawn wonderful these days my dear!


We’re very well, thank you


----------



## Shelby33

I just keep on using it....


----------



## jax818

My Evie with me today at the park.   Please excuse my wrinkled shirt.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Running errands today.


----------



## dyyong

Yesterday movie and dinner outing with Ms Gold Evie in GHW, it’s also her 1st outing


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> I just keep on using it....
> View attachment 4174501


Keep on using it...its a fab colour.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Keep on using it...its a fab colour.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Tinn3rz said:


> Running errands today.
> 
> View attachment 4174593


Thats an interesting bag...whats the brand and name...?.....never seen one before.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Narnanz said:


> Thats an interesting bag...whats the brand and name...?.....never seen one before.



It’s a Gabriella Hearst Nina. [emoji4]


----------



## Narnanz

Tinn3rz said:


> It’s a Gabriella Hearst Nina. [emoji4]


just looked it up...wow...wonderful colours and leathers...the shape is very interesting...is it roomy inside and how easy is it to get into.?...sorry...just found the shape very interesting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tinn3rz said:


> Running errands today.
> 
> View attachment 4174593


Very interesting bag design!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm on a vintage Coach kick right now. Presenting the new to me Coach Post Pouch made in the 1980's! In excellent condition and still a relevant design.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Narnanz said:


> just looked it up...wow...wonderful colours and leathers...the shape is very interesting...is it roomy inside and how easy is it to get into.?...sorry...just found the shape very interesting.



Super roomy inside. Can fit a full size wallet (I use Hermes Dogon), an iPhone plus, and a bunch of miscellaneous things. 

It’s easy to get into, but tough to close back up if you’ve got full hands - you need both to do so.

There’s also a larger version, but can’t remember what the name is.  Show us pics if you get one!


----------



## msd_bags

My Jimmy Choo Raven today.


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Chevre...  Love your skirt pattern with this bag!





Iamminda said:


> This may be my favorite of yours (so please I am so ready to purse-sit this one ).  You look so lovely and feminine as usual — such a pretty look K.





Miss_Dawn said:


> This is just a stunning bag dear kendie, and it looks great with your outfit


Kindest thanks to you Beauties! And if you only knew how old that skirt is!Purse-sitter iamminda, she’s ready for you!


----------



## Kendie26

Tinn3rz said:


> Running errands today.
> 
> View attachment 4174593


Love seeing bags like this....so unique,with such a cool sculptural design. Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick right now. Presenting the new to me Coach Post Pouch made in the 1980's! In excellent condition and still a relevant design.
> 
> View attachment 4174876
> View attachment 4174877


Looks perfect on you & in fabulous condition  I’m pretty sure my first Coach bag was the same one or extremely similar to yours!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anna Kruz


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick right now. Presenting the new to me Coach Post Pouch made in the 1980's! In excellent condition and still a relevant design.
> 
> View attachment 4174876
> View attachment 4174877


Hi ATB!
Congrats on your new Coach! Is this the bag you were talking about in the "Food" thread? It's not the lunchbox bag I was thinking about but I do love it! It looks good on you!


----------



## jcnc

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick right now. Presenting the new to me Coach Post Pouch made in the 1980's! In excellent condition and still a relevant design.
> 
> View attachment 4174876
> View attachment 4174877


LOVE IT!!


----------



## meeouw2

I rarely took her out, mainly use her during chinese new year only.

Decided to bring her to office today. Love how lightweight this soufflot and I adore how this bag hold up really well after so many years!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick right now. Presenting the new to me Coach Post Pouch made in the 1980's! In excellent condition and still a relevant design.
> 
> View attachment 4174876
> View attachment 4174877


I really like the Coach bags with this type of lock. Very classic style. And as usual fabulous you and those Russian dumbbells, or what ever they're called again, are inspiring me to think very optimistically about getting my own  Emphasis here being on "think"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4175106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Kruz


Lovely outfit and colour combo!


----------



## Shelby33

Just rehabbed this Bulga (from around 2007) and added new straps. I still need to change the rings, they are sooooo big. But the leather is so nice.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Kendie26 said:


> Love seeing bags like this....so unique,with such a cool sculptural design. Love it!



I definitely get some double takes when I take her out. [emoji4]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita wristlet to wear shopping with a crossbody strap attached.


----------



## Mimi_09

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today





BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Nolita wristlet to wear shopping with a crossbody strap attached.
> View attachment 4175383


Loving these blue and green color shades


----------



## Shelby33

Couldn't do it. Switched back to my purple RM even though I'm wearing red.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mimi_09 said:


> Loving these blue and green color shades



Thanks! Me too! Best color combo. Lol


----------



## NateSelwyn25

My brand new Royale in ruby patent leather from Launer London at last arrived!


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying lunch and LV on a day off:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

NateSelwyn25 said:


> My brand new Royale in ruby patent leather from Launer London at last arrived!


this is awesome... it's like the bag the Queen carries, right? great choice!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.


So beautiful. I can almost feel the softness of this one through my screen


----------



## jax818

My first Dior!  Took my new medium metallic lady Dior out for date night.  I think this is hands down the prettiest bag that I own. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NateSelwyn25

ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is awesome... it's like the bag the Queen carries, right? great choice!


It's the same company, yes. The one I have isn't a style she uses though. Quality is amazing.


----------



## Storm702

I love this bag so much, I had to look up the brand. I found it- and oh boy, I am going to be broke! Is this your only bag from her?


----------



## CornishMon

PM


----------



## luvlux64

Quick run to Ikea before leaving town ... Hope everyone is having a beautiful Tuesday


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.


I feel the same with my quilted m/l girlfriend   .... because their beauties are for special occasions only    ... love  the lambskin


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> In action to movie and dinner now
> View attachment 4173753


Beautiful as always   ... from the necklace to that sandals    ... exotic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Out shopping with a favorite bag of mine.  Happy Thursday .


Love this color combo of the damier!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kipling with Michael kors strap


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4176117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM


I just love this bag.


----------



## Rebecca Kelleher

My fave MK tote!


----------



## Alex Kevin

First tell me which handbag purse you carrying?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color combo of the damier!


Thanks SM .  I really love DE with the nomade leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Did a little more work to this. Thought the red straps looked better. Really soft, roomy bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Hanging out with my LV Nano Pallas again:


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Storm702 said:


> I love this bag so much, I had to look up the brand. I found it- and oh boy, I am going to be broke! Is this your only bag from her?


Are you talking about me and my Launer Royale?


----------



## Kendie26

jax818 said:


> My first Dior!  Took my new medium metallic lady Dior out for date night.  I think this is hands down the prettiest bag that I own. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175711
> View attachment 4175712


Huge  dear Jax! I LOVE this bag so much.....such a classic stunner.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Hanging out with my LV Nano Pallas again:
> View attachment 4176448


WHOA! What a super cool, artistic photo....but you always do take amazing pics. I adore your LV nano


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So beautiful. I can almost feel the softness of this one through my screen





luvlux64 said:


> I feel the same with my quilted m/l girlfriend   .... because their beauties are for special occasions only    ... love  the lambskin


Thanks kindly Lovelies! It’s definitely my softest, most luxe C bag @ccbaggirl89 & love your pic of the day sweet LuvLux!


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! What a super cool, artistic photo....but you always do take amazing pics. I adore your LV nano


Thank you!  I'm trying to get better with photos.  Honestly, the best ones are from DH.  He's both more talented and trained on photography than I am.


----------



## dyyong

Kayu Design to the pool


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Hanging out with my LV Nano Pallas again:
> View attachment 4176448



I am intrigued by this pretty piece of art since I saw it on your new avatar as well.  May I ask if this is a piece you own (or created)?  Also you have the most incredible collection of nano bags.


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> I am intrigued by this pretty piece of art since I saw it on your new avatar as well.  May I ask if this is a piece you own (or created)?  Also you have the most incredible collection of nano bags.


Thank you!  

No, I wish I was that inspired!  It’s the wall decor at Amara Resort in Sedona.  I do wish they sold them. I’d love to take one home with me, though, I’m not quite sure how I’d pack it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Enjoying lunch and LV on a day off:
> View attachment 4175503


Really cute bag charm!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Really cute bag charm!


Thanks!  I know it's a bit meta to stick a mini bag charm on a nano bag, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Addicted to bags

This is for SGCW 

Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Thanks!  I know it's a bit meta to stick a mini bag charm on a nano bag, but I can't help myself.


No, it looks really cute together!


----------



## Venessa84

Leaving the awesome Yankee win with my Givenchy Antigona and my 3 new shakers


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This is for SGCW
> 
> Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool
> 
> View attachment 4176732



Gorgeous. I love vintage Coach red bags.  For a short time, I had a beautiful red classic Willis (bought preloved), a bit similar to your Station Bag but I parted with it during a purge.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous. I love vintage Coach red bags.  For a short time, I had a beautiful red classic Willis (bought preloved), a bit similar to your Station Bag but I parted with it during a purge.


Oh I wish I had been there to catch that purge! BTW, I don't think I know what that word means,


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> This is for SGCW
> 
> Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool
> 
> View attachment 4176732


Wooohoo New Zealand Represent!!.....sorry...kiwi here...always happy to NZ product around the world.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> This is for SGCW
> 
> Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool
> 
> View attachment 4176732


I really like these black and red older Coach bags, congratulations! It's a gorgeous dark red  It's strange they don't make a version of these bags and this classic lock anymore, or maybe they do? Did you already pick out the ones you want?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Narnanz said:


> Wooohoo New Zealand Represent!!.....sorry...kiwi here...always happy to NZ product around the world.


I've never even been to New Zealand, but I still like it a lot


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Uma


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga clutch


----------



## MKB0925

Addicted to bags said:


> This is for SGCW
> 
> Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool
> 
> View attachment 4176732


This bag looks great on you!!


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s....
(I need another WOC)


----------



## leechiyong

Still carrying this around, enjoying a meal outdoors:


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I really like these black and red older Coach bags, congratulations! It's a gorgeous dark red  It's strange they don't make a version of these bags and this classic lock anymore, or maybe they do? Did you already pick out the ones you want?


I don't believe they are currently making these exact same styles right now though I do think they are making bags with this classic turncock. I have 2 more vintage, made it Italy Coach bags coming in soon


----------



## Addicted to bags

MKB0925 said:


> This bag looks great on you!!


Thank you kindly MKB0925


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

leechiyong said:


> Still carrying this around, enjoying a meal outdoors:
> View attachment 4177230


Breathtaking view and your bag complements the background colours beautifully.


----------



## leechiyong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Breathtaking view and your bag complements the background colours beautifully.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Rainy day....easy lazy breakfast before work.


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Still carrying this around, enjoying a meal outdoors:
> View attachment 4177230


Oh wow, picture perfect view — just like a postcard!!


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, picture perfect view — just like a postcard!!


Thanks!  The red rocks are really gorgeous!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  Taking my very much loved Fendi 2Jours with me this morning.  Not one of my best pics taken. The sun had only just risen.


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga clutch



Oh I see what you mean now about carrying it through the leather straps. Looks really great


----------



## Purseloco

Ok guys what do you think? I was wanting a small makeup bag to put into my old Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. I had a Baggu bag pouch and I thought well why not here are some shots.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso dome


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Purseloco said:


> Ok guys what do you think? I was wanting a small makeup bag to put into my old Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. I had a Baggu bag pouch and I thought well why not here are some shots.
> View attachment 4177778
> 
> View attachment 4177784
> 
> View attachment 4177786


I    this one! I love colourful slg or similar in my bags and I have a weakness for Marimekko patterns. Right now I have these, a small m-u bag and a tiny purse for small stuff I keep in it:


----------



## NateSelwyn25

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4177809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel Dasso dome


Where did you get the strap?


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier


----------



## MKB0925

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I    this one! I love colourful slg or similar in my bags and I have a weakness for Marimekko patterns. Right now I have these, a small m-u bag and a tiny purse for small stuff I keep in it:
> View attachment 4177842
> View attachment 4177843
> 
> View attachment 4177845


love these prints..I like bright colored pouches in my purse too!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Yellow Minkoff Mini MAC


----------



## CornishMon

Oh my!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday, waiting with Ambler to go out with my mom and son, who surprised his grandmother and flew to Atlanta from L.A. Tuesday!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Where did you get the strap?



https://etsy.me/2HMOTWQ


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I    this one! I love colourful slg or similar in my bags and I have a weakness for Marimekko patterns. Right now I have these, a small m-u bag and a tiny purse for small stuff I keep in it:
> View attachment 4177842
> View attachment 4177843
> 
> View attachment 4177845


There she is, your beautiful black Bal — I love how your SLGs really pop against the black.


----------



## Iamminda

Purseloco said:


> Ok guys what do you think? I was wanting a small makeup bag to put into my old Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise. I had a Baggu bag pouch and I thought well why not here are some shots.
> View attachment 4177778
> 
> View attachment 4177784
> 
> View attachment 4177786


Cute pouch — it works well with your Maise.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> My brand new Royale in ruby patent leather from Launer London at last arrived!


G O R G E O U S!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4177809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel Dasso dome


This red is  I wish i could find a City in this shade.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  Taking my very much loved Fendi 2Jours with me this morning.  Not one of my best pics taken. The sun had only just risen.
> 
> View attachment 4177508


This bag is so pretty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

MKB0925 said:


> love these prints..I like bright colored pouches in my purse too!





Iamminda said:


> There she is, your beautiful black Bal — I love how your SLGs really pop against the black.


Thank you both!


----------



## Purseloco

I picked up a Kate Spade crossbody and wallet at the Kate Spade sale.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This red is  I wish i could find a City in this shade.



Thanks! I'm rehoming her unfortunately. Just isn't me.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day and bracelet in Lagon


----------



## leooh

My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

leooh said:


> View attachment 4178623
> 
> My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]



My two favourite pastel colours and they look beautiful together. I so tempted by the LD but probably the souple version. Love yours with the gold hardware and grey leather.


----------



## leooh

BlueCherry said:


> My two favourite pastel colours and they look beautiful together. I so tempted by the LD but probably the souple version. Love yours with the gold hardware and grey leather.



Thanks BlueCherry, grey and pink goes so well together right? Souple would probably be more comfortable, this season’s ones look edgy with the studs... but I still prefer the classic LDs, even though the zipper opening is really annoying!


----------



## BlueCherry

leooh said:


> Thanks BlueCherry, grey and pink goes so well together right? Souple would probably be more comfortable, this season’s ones look edgy with the studs... but I still prefer the classic LDs, even though the zipper opening is really annoying!



Yes they definitely go well together. I prefer the classic to look at, it’s definitely more Dior and chic but I’m a jeans wearer, very casual and rarely wear dresses and would get frustrated with the zipper which again looks better than a flap


----------



## leooh

BlueCherry said:


> Yes they definitely go well together. I prefer the classic to look at, it’s definitely more Dior and chic but I’m a jeans wearer, very casual and rarely wear dresses and would get frustrated with the zipper which again looks better than a flap



LD looks great with jeans too! get the small LD with a flap, classic look with the ease of the flap! I tried it on today, but sadly it look out of proportion with my plus size figure☹️


----------



## BlueCherry

leooh said:


> LD looks great with jeans too! get the small LD with a flap, classic look with the ease of the flap! I tried it on today, but sadly it look out of proportion with my plus size figure☹️



I’m sure you look lovely whatever size you wear as you’re very ladylike. I’m just average size but don’t mind what size bag I carry. Is the small size the same as the My Lady Dior - tried it in black lambskin, absolutely adored it but it was just not quite big enough inside for my day to day essentials


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day and bracelet in Lagon


Gorgeous together! Beautiful sea colour


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 4178623
> 
> My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]



Lovely pairing — and good to see you again leooh


----------



## foreverbagslove

My red lady!


----------



## leooh

BlueCherry said:


> I’m sure you look lovely whatever size you wear as you’re very ladylike. I’m just average size but don’t mind what size bag I carry. Is the small size the same as the My Lady Dior - tried it in black lambskin, absolutely adored it but it was just not quite big enough inside for my day to day essentials



I’ve put on quite some weight the last few months, i blame it on lower metabolism rate with age, haha. So mini bags look ridiculous on me

Yes, I was referring to My Lady Dior, did not realise they named it My LD until I googled it after your message.. haha proves that I have really been away from the handbag world. 

I totally get what you mean about day to day essentials. Another reason why I stay away from mini bags, cute as they may be


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> Lovely pairing — and good to see you again leooh



Hugs Iamminda! Good to see you too!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Friday all!!!


----------



## Kendie26

leooh said:


> View attachment 4178623
> 
> My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]


 SO happy to “see’” again dear woman! Your LD is SENSATIONAL!! I want one!!! Ahhhhhhh. Pink is Grey is ALWAYS perfect together in my opinion!


----------



## Kendie26

foreverbagslove said:


> My red lady!
> View attachment 4178829


This color is crazy amazing STUNNING!


----------



## Kendie26

More rain, rain, rain means my go-to brand, MZ Wallace. This has probably been my most used bag all year cause of rain....paired w/ my fave chanel card holder Yesterday was nicer so nude pink Balenciaga Papier was out. Have a great long weekend everyone!


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think this is going to take a bag rotation intervention!
> 
> I didn't take a pic today. I was too mesmerised by all the glorious purple to remember...   But if you _insist_, I can re-post an older pic I don't think I ever posted on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169237
> 
> And another one. You know, you really shouldn't encourage me
> View attachment 4169241
> 
> 
> And to keep true to form
> View attachment 4169242



This purple captures my heart as well! Why I didn't include some of DS's legos when I took pictures of my Bbags before?



Yuki85 said:


> Enjoying my lunch
> 
> View attachment 4172388



I would love to see this bag IRL!



gswpurse said:


> Tod's double t crossbody bag
> View attachment 4174108



Great Tod's bag!



Kendie26 said:


> Out last night....ML lambskin CF. She’s reserved for special occasions but I really need to just get over it & use her lots more.



You must! Just have a special occasion even if there's  none sometimes to be with the CF 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Today



Gorgeous bags, amazing place! 



Addicted to bags said:


> This is for SGCW
> 
> Today I wore my new to me vintage Coach Station bag. It matches perfectly with the red Allbirds sneaks made in New Zealand of merino wool
> 
> View attachment 4176732



Beautiful sneaks indeed!



lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  Taking my very much loved Fendi 2Jours with me this morning.  Not one of my best pics taken. The sun had only just risen.
> 
> View attachment 4177508



Love this bag!



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I    this one! I love colourful slg or similar in my bags and I have a weakness for Marimekko patterns. Right now I have these, a small m-u bag and a tiny purse for small stuff I keep in it:
> View attachment 4177842
> View attachment 4177843
> 
> View attachment 4177845



I love Marimekko patterns! I almost bought a make up pouch, hmmm, maybe I will get one


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> I am wondering how the people reacted when they saw you take a picture of your bag!!!



Some women understood, some didn't. A man whisperd something to his wife, I knew what he said..


----------



## roundandround

Tod's 2 rings Joy tote is really black but there's too much light at the pharmacy


----------



## OsloChic

foreverbagslove said:


> My red lady!
> View attachment 4178829



This combination is redonkulous, if I may say so


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> This purple captures my heart as well! Why I didn't include some of DS's legos when I took pictures of my Bbags before?...
> 
> ... I love Marimekko patterns! I almost bought a make up pouch, hmmm, maybe I will get one


Thank you  I don't post a lot of mod pics. I tend to only remember to take them when I'm travelling or doing something special because of how different views and places enhance my still tiny bag collection.

LEGO is on and in everything right now in my home, which is why it's often in my bag pics and I like those LEGO figures almost as much as my kids do . I've learnt to just accept it as part of my love for Scandinavian interior design generally. It's also a way of not taking my bag obsession too seriously 


This is one more recycled bag pic from the Bal forum, but I actually did wear this bag today (Proenza Schouler Pouch). There's another Marimekko pouch (Eevi) in this pic. I love the colours but I didn't really like the pattern 100% so bought the pink/red one too. They're cheap in tPF terms, carefree, only 19 cm x 11 cm, come in new patterns twice every year and can be washed. I just wish they'd have a pocket or two inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Some women understood, some didn't. A man whisperd something to his wife, I knew what he said..


Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> More rain, rain, rain means my go-to brand, MZ Wallace. This has probably been my most used bag all year cause of rain....paired w/ my fave chanel card holder Yesterday was nicer so nude pink Balenciaga Papier was out. Have a great long weekend everyone!



Two beautiful bags K.  I love your MZW bag and wished they made more all leather bags (just got my first nylon one for travel),


----------



## Iamminda

Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Tod's 2 rings Joy tote is really black but there's too much light at the pharmacy
> View attachment 4179174


This bag looks...how shall I say this...yummy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


A beautiful blue IM!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> View attachment 4178623
> 
> My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]


YES!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> My red lady!
> View attachment 4178829





foreverbagslove said:


> Happy Friday all!!!
> View attachment 4179040



Are these pics of the same bag? If so, the colors look so different! Either way, both pics are drool worthy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


That _is_ a beautiful Bal girl  Have a good weekend you too, dear Bal girl IM!


----------



## beachkaka

leooh said:


> View attachment 4178623
> 
> My younger daughter wanted me to carry the LD today... so i obliged Doesn’t she pair well with the pink zoe wallet?[emoji4]



They are a great match! Btw, I have an emp victorine wallet looks like your Zoe which always tilted on one side, I thought it only happens on Victorine as it’s bigger and has larger gap if it’s not filled full. Does this happens with your often? Does it bother you?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  I love this beautiful color too.



Sunshine mama said:


> A beautiful blue IM!!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That _is_ a beautiful Bal girl  Have a good weekend you too, dear Bal girl IM!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


This blue is so saturated and beautiful


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink .


----------



## BleuSaphir

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone



That Blue is just stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much 



BleuSaphir said:


> That Blue is just stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





myluvofbags said:


> This blue is so saturated and beautiful


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> More rain, rain, rain means my go-to brand, MZ Wallace. This has probably been my most used bag all year cause of rain....paired w/ my fave chanel card holder Yesterday was nicer so nude pink Balenciaga Papier was out. Have a great long weekend everyone!



I have that card holder without the exquisite charms - fancy a swap  gorgeous bags, I always wish I’d bought the papier ☹️



roundandround said:


> Tod's 2 rings Joy tote is really black but there's too much light at the pharmacy
> View attachment 4179174



Lovely [emoji4] 



Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone



Super stunning colour 



Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179450



Another stunning vibrant colour


----------



## Glttglam

BlueCherry said:


> I have that card holder without the exquisite charms - fancy a swap [emoji38] gorgeous bags, I always wish I’d bought the papier [emoji852]️
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Super stunning colour
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunning vibrant colour


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you  I don't post a lot of mod pics. I tend to only remember to take them when I'm travelling or doing something special because of how different views and places enhance my still tiny bag collection.
> 
> LEGO is on and in everything right now in my home, which is why it's often in my bag pics and I like those LEGO figures almost as much as my kids do . I've learnt to just accept it as part of my love for Scandinavian interior design generally. It's also a way of not taking my bag obsession too seriously
> 
> 
> This is one more recycled bag pic from the Bal forum, but I actually did wear this bag today (Proenza Schouler Pouch). There's another Marimekko pouch (Eevi) in this pic. I love the colours but I didn't really like the pattern 100% so bought the pink/red one too. They're cheap in tPF terms, carefree, only 19 cm x 11 cm, come in new patterns twice every year and can be washed. I just wish they'd have a pocket or two inside.
> View attachment 4179191


I LOVE when you post pics! Do more girlfriend!! I’d also love to find these Marimekko pouches/items but have never seen them here in the States. Colors & print are gorgeous on yours


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> I have that card holder without the exquisite charms - fancy a swap  gorgeous bags, I always wish I’d bought the papier ☹️
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Super stunning colour
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunning vibrant colour





Iamminda said:


> Two beautiful bags K.  I love your MZW bag and wished they made more all leather bags (just got my first nylon one for travel),


Haha, you know I love you BC but sorry, no swaparoo on this card holder! Only reason I got it was for the charms! And iamminda dearest, Congrats on your first MZW....which one did you get? THey are so functional & hold up so well. They don’t make as many all leather bags, as you’ve learned, but this is my 3rd or 4th all leather MZW & they do a phenomenal job w/ them....the leathers are fab!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


    Now wait just a cotton pickin’ Minute sista friend!!!! Is this your Blue Lavande?!!!!  If so, I thought it was on the chopping block.PLEASE make sure this one has my name on it in the future. Dying over her beauty.   Might be my fave Bal EVER


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179450


Another color that makes me giddy...too pretty for words. I’m def quite envious!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Another color that makes me giddy...too pretty for words. I’m def quite envious!


Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE when you post pics! Do more girlfriend!! I’d also love to find these Marimekko pouches/items but have never seen them here in the States. Colors & print are gorgeous on yours


https://www.marimekko.com/us_en/


----------



## Kendie26

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> https://www.marimekko.com/us_en/


Aw, thank you dearest! I just glanced thru & might buy 1 of their umbrellas!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


That blue is just stunning!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


This is a stunning color!!


----------



## Vanana

Iridescent turquoise boy bag today


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Evelyne while I’m traveling this weekend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Starting the Labor Day weekend with Mr. Sparkle in PINK!!!Somehow, I wasn’t able to get him to embrace all pink attire. LOL! 

Miss Dior Sliding Chain in hot pink lamb w/shw.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much everyone . I adore this color.
K—yep, this is my B Lavande.  It was on the chopping block but I had to to keep it after all.  I got a MZW Crosby crossbody (really wanted yours though, lol).  



BlueCherry said:


> Super stunning colour





Kendie26 said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin’ Minute sista friend!!!! Is this your Blue Lavande?!!!!  If so, I thought it was on the chopping block.PLEASE make sure this one has my name on it in the future. Dying over her beauty.   Might be my fave Bal EVER





Sparkletastic said:


> That blue is just stunning!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is a stunning color!!


----------



## luvlux64

My Fall/Winter bag    ... LV Neonoe in Coquelicot. Have a great Labor Day weekend, Canada!


----------



## hpkg

Looked in my closet and found this Alexander McQueen bag from way back when! Been using it all week for work & errands.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


What a complete stunner, dearest Iamminda. This is one of my favourite bags of yours


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> More rain, rain, rain means my go-to brand, MZ Wallace. This has probably been my most used bag all year cause of rain....paired w/ my fave chanel card holder Yesterday was nicer so nude pink Balenciaga Papier was out. Have a great long weekend everyone!


I love that charms card holder as well as the colour of your Papier. You look very chic


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My HG Chanel Classic Flap. Still makes my heart pitter patter every time I carry it.

(And yes, if you're wondering dear Kendie, I've had good hair days all week, carrying this lady )


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My HG Chanel Classic Flap. Still makes my heart pitter patter every time I carry it.
> 
> (And yes, if you're wondering dear Kendie, I've had good hair days all week, carrying this lady )





Miss_Dawn said:


> I love that charms card holder as well as the colour of your Papier. You look very chic


Thank you dearest MD & double wow/yay for your most gorgeous CF AND the awesome hair days! Mine is rather horrid right now!
Oh & @Iamminda  my MZW leather bag is also a Crosby crossbody! What color did you get?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

luvlux64 said:


> My Fall/Winter bag    ... LV Neonoe in Coquelicot. Have a great Labor Day weekend, Canada!
> View attachment 4179963



Oh my god, those shoes are to die for!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a complete stunner, dearest Iamminda. This is one of my favourite bags of yours



Thanks Miss Dawn . Also so glad to hear you are still loving your gorgeous HG CC and you are having a great hair week.  Have a good weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you dearest MD & double wow/yay for your most gorgeous CF AND the awesome hair days! Mine is rather horrid right now!
> Oh & @Iamminda  my MZW leather bag is also a Crosby crossbody! What color did you get?



I got a black one — and it is actually the Crosby style that is like  a camera bag (don’t know why they name many of their bags Crosby, lol). It doesn’t look like they have any leather bags currently .


----------



## luvlux64

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh my god, those shoes are to die for!


Thank you  ... Gucci has one of the best shades of Red imo   ... and Red is my fav color


----------



## PamK

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh my god, those shoes are to die for!



Love [emoji173]️ your Neo Noe, and your whole look as a matter of fact! Congratulations!


----------



## foreverbagslove

This bag is perfect on the go [emoji173]️


----------



## NateSelwyn25

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you  ... Gucci has one of the best shades of Red imo   ... and Red is my fav color
> View attachment 4180046


I'm the same way! Perhaps I need a nice pair of red Gucci loafers...


----------



## BeachBagGal

This Coach cutie for brewery hoppin’ today!


----------



## OsloChic

My fave for toting workout gear around right now! Since it’s inverted in the mirror it says: left my designer bag at home [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## PamK

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today



That is one gorgeous picture!! Your bag is nice too! [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Lisa2007

Just running around town using my MCM wallet on the chain and large pouch.

Happy Sunday PF members!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today



Looking beautiful—your bag and your hair Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

PamK said:


> That is one gorgeous picture!! Your bag is nice too! [emoji7][emoji173]️





Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful—your bag and your hair Miss Dawn



Thank you both very much


----------



## southernbelle43

My ultra soft, yummy color Von Holzhausen Technik "leather" market bag.  Hubby does not believe me when I tell him it is NOT leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Some pop of yellow today!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini (224) chanel reissue out for sushi


----------



## Kendie26

OsloChic said:


> View attachment 4180598
> 
> 
> My fave for toting workout gear around right now! Since it’s inverted in the mirror it says: left my designer bag at home [emoji23][emoji12]


How fun! I love this!!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Some pop of yellow today!
> View attachment 4180974



Great pop of yellow — certainly brightens any outfit


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini (224) chanel reissue out for sushi



Love this little Reissue cutie!   I have forgotten you have one (or more) of this cute size.


----------



## hpkg

Speedy 35 @ the nail salon & shopping today.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Some pop of yellow today!
> View attachment 4180974


Yellow is such a fun color, I'm using yellow today too! Happy Labor day!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My MCM X-mini backpack! [emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Thaotran

DiorAddict tote with me today  Wishing everyone a nice weekend!


----------



## PamK

Thaotran said:


> DiorAddict tote with me today  Wishing everyone a nice weekend!



So elegant!! Your bag and whole look! [emoji177]


----------



## leechiyong

Out at the gym, so took my new D&B wristlet with me.  It’s part of a partnership for autism awareness where the organization employs those who are neurodiverse.


----------



## myluvofbags

BleuSaphir said:


> My MCM X-mini backpack! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4181172


It's so cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

My ray of sunshine!


----------



## Thaotran

PamK said:


> So elegant!! Your bag and whole look! [emoji177]


Thank you a lot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Yellow is such a fun color, I'm using yellow today too! Happy Labor day!



Yes, I love a bright yellow too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> My ray of sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181261



Love that yellow too!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> My ray of sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181261


I adore this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Thaotran said:


> DiorAddict tote with me today  Wishing everyone a nice weekend!


 WOW WOW WOW ....dressshoesbaghair!!! You “got it going on!”


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Percy. Love this little bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OsloChic said:


> View attachment 4180598
> 
> 
> My fave for toting workout gear around right now! Since it’s inverted in the mirror it says: left my designer bag at home [emoji23][emoji12]


I love this tote!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi yesterday and Lv today.  My Clapton was actually inside my Fendi when I was using it yesterday. Sorry for the dusty dashboard. It's a convertible so it collects dust really fast,  plus the bright sun showed everything!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi yesterday and Lv today.  My Clapton was actually inside my Fendi when I was using it yesterday. Sorry for the dusty dashboard. It's a convertible so it collects dust really fast,  plus the bright sun showed everything!


I think you may be the tPF queen of beautiful scarf on bag adornmenting  There is no such word but I couldn't find a better so made one up


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think you may be the tPF queen of beautiful scarf on bag adornmenting  There is no such word but I couldn't find a better so made one up


Kaabahahaha! Thank you and I LOVE your new word! I do it all the time too!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Rainy Labor Day spent shopping for dining room decor upgrades in my YSL Ltd Edition So Black Small Monogram Cabas. 

Mr. S is loading stuff into the car in the drizzle while I sneak and take a bag photo


----------



## themeanreds

This is as far as my pocketbook will go for the fanny pack trend. We hit the amusement park today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> This is as far as my pocketbook will go for the fanny pack trend. We hit the amusement park today.
> View attachment 4181857


It's really cute! My brother has the matching sneakers from Barney's.


----------



## BlueCherry

My first Céline luggage, still in great shape


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4181861
> 
> 
> My first Céline luggage, still in great shape


What do you mean still in great shape? It looks brand new and beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi yesterday and Lv today.  My Clapton was actually inside my Fendi when I was using it yesterday. Sorry for the dusty dashboard. It's a convertible so it collects dust really fast,  plus the bright sun showed everything!


Beautiful bags and love how you decorated your Clapton.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Rainy Labor Day spent shopping for dining room decor upgrades in my YSL Ltd Edition So Black Small Monogram Cabas.
> 
> Mr. S is loading stuff into the car in the drizzle while I sneak and take a bag photo  [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181830


Love the black hardware and of course you had to get your baby into the car, it was drizzling.


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanel Statement Flap. Happy Labor Day everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Chanel Statement Flap. Happy Labor Day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181879



I love this one — the gorgeous color and the chevron.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.



You need to wear dresses more often! You look great!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


You look fantastic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> Love the black hardware and of course you had to get your baby into the car, it was drizzling.


LOL! IKR?!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly for indulging me .  Hopefully I will not wait X number of years to wear another dress again, lol.



Venessa84 said:


> You need to wear dresses more often! You look great!!





whateve said:


> You look fantastic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.



Iam!!!  You look great!! I don’t think I’ve ever even seen your hand before let alone legs and arms. Haha. Oh and the bag looks perfect on you!!  I vote for more Iam selfies!! [emoji3][emoji1303]


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


Well you should more often, you look great!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> I love this one — the gorgeous color and the chevron.


Thank you!


----------



## scrpo83

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone


Wow, now that's like a Blue Electric or Royal blue color I want! Beautiful Iamminda!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


Love seeing you all dressed up! What did you eat today? Will look for the photo, lol


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.



You look so elegant and classy!!!

But I now know what everyone is talking about—so much disconnect with the avatar face pic and the nice outfit.  With a face like that, I feel you’d dress more rock and roll, bahaha[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much everyone .  I appreciate the encouragement.  Maybe I will post another selfie when all the stars align again, lol.

ATB — I went to an anniversary dinner for a family friend but did not take any pictures (didn't want to be improper/rude, lol).

GL — I know, a major disconnect here.  I was wearing pearls too, lol.  



BeachBagGal said:


> Iam!!!  You look great!! I don’t think I’ve ever even seen your hand before let alone legs and arms. Haha. Oh and the bag looks perfect on you!!  I vote for more Iam selfies!! [emoji3][emoji1303]





myluvofbags said:


> Well you should more often, you look great!





Addicted to bags said:


> Love seeing you all dressed up! What did you eat today? Will look for the photo, lol





GeorginaLavender said:


> You look so elegant and classy!!!
> 
> But I now know what everyone is talking about—so much disconnect with the avatar face pic and the nice outfit.  With a face like that, I feel you’d dress more rock and roll, bahaha[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## gswpurse

Fendi petite 2jours


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> What do you mean still in great shape? It looks brand new and beautiful!



Yes just a testament to its quality and craftsmanship that it looks as good now as it did when I bought it a good few years ago [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.



Aww you look stunning. I love the way you threw that white jacket in, apart from it looking just great, it showcases your 2.55 bag perfectly. My Mum despairs at getting me in a dress so I commend you if it’s something you rarely do. But I agree with the other posters - please more selfies in dresses


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


After reading your post,  I realized that I've not worn a dress in at least a decade or two. So I applaud you for wearing one.  To boot, you look fantastic and polished! And to learn that you also wore pearls, well that's the icing on the whole ensemble,  along with your beautiful bag! I hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueCherry said:


> Yes just a testament to its quality and craftsmanship that it looks as good now as it did when I bought it a good few years ago [emoji4]


For sure!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi yesterday and Lv today.  My Clapton was actually inside my Fendi when I was using it yesterday. Sorry for the dusty dashboard. It's a convertible so it collects dust really fast,  plus the bright sun showed everything!


This backpack is easily my #1 fave I’ve ever seen...SO pretty! (& I’m not a backpack person...please take no offense to that!)


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4181861
> 
> 
> My first Céline luggage, still in great shape





Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


Yay to my gals!  @BlueCherry your micro L looks brand new. LOVE her! I can’t wait to start using my micro (since it’s dark brown I tend to reserve her for fall/winter) And major props to you my dearest @Iamminda ...I totally love & appreciate your selfie (especially since you rarely do them) You look uber chic & GLAM girlfriend! Love the entire ensemble on you & seems like you had a lovely time


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> This backpack is easily my #1 fave I’ve ever seen...SO pretty! (& I’m not a backpack person...please take no offense to that!)


Thank you K. No offense taken!! I'm not a backpack person either UNLESS it can be hand carried and crossbodied.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> My ray of sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181261


I don't know why but I realized that when I stare at this picture my mouth starts to salivate. LOVE this yellow cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly .  Greatly appreciate your compliments and encouragement.  I think it has been around 4-5 years since I last wore a dress.  I am the most casual (a.k.a. sloppy, lol) gal on earth.  As I get older, there are fewer weddings and special occasions to attend.  So it was a rare dressy night out for me.  I am just glad that I more or less pulled it off (some minor anxiety leading up to it regarding what to wear, lol). 



BlueCherry said:


> Aww you look stunning. I love the way you threw that white jacket in, apart from it looking just great, it showcases your 2.55 bag perfectly. My Mum despairs at getting me in a dress so I commend you if it’s something you rarely do. But I agree with the other posters - please more selfies in dresses





Sunshine mama said:


> After reading your post,  I realized that I've not worn a dress in at least a decade or two. So I applaud you for wearing one.  To boot, you look fantastic and polished! And to learn that you also wore pearls, well that's the icing on the whole ensemble,  along with your beautiful bag! I hope you had a wonderful time





Kendie26 said:


> Yay to my gals!  @BlueCherry your micro L looks brand new. LOVE her! I can’t wait to start using my micro (since it’s dark brown I tend to reserve her for fall/winter) And major props to you my dearest @Iamminda ...I totally love & appreciate your selfie (especially since you rarely do them) You look uber chic & GLAM girlfriend! Love the entire ensemble on you & seems like you had a lovely time


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


Looking lovely and elegant, dear IM! I especially like your white jacket with your black Reissue and pretty jewellery 

It's good to get out of the jeans sometimes. I know, I'm one to talk, but I do have a vague recollection of what it was like...


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know why but I realized that when I stare at this picture my mouth starts to salivate. LOVE this yellow cutie!


Haha, thank you. I love the opportunity to use it and I like that it has silver hardware. Seems to make it pop even more.


----------



## Iamminda

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking lovely and elegant, dear IM! I especially like your white jacket with your black Reissue and pretty jewellery
> 
> It's good to get out of the jeans sometimes. I know, I'm one to talk, but I do have a vague recollection of what it was like...



Thanks so much SGCW.  I live in jeans too (and T-shirt’s and hoodies) so it was a change to put on a real dress!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair. 

Can I be her when I grow up?


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up?



This bag took my breathe away.  This red is phenomenal!!!   What season is this from (10C,14B?)?  I have said it before but you really have a stellar collection of Jumbo Flaps (and other beauties). So sweet of your gorgeous florist to give you a pretty rose.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up?



Oh my god that bag is a dream!!! Jaw actually dropped when I saw the photo.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up? [emoji38]


This color is so saturated, puffy and just gorgeous! It's perfect. And your florist sounds amazing too.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

While waiting for my driver a.k.a DH hehehe


----------



## jcnc

LVintage_LVoe said:


> While waiting for my driver a.k.a DH hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182776


Such a cute bag!! Love the color combinations nd the size


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> This bag took my breathe away.  This red is phenomenal!!!   What season is this from (10C,14B?)?  I have said it before but you really have a stellar collection of Jumbo Flaps (and other beauties). So sweet of your gorgeous florist to give you a pretty rose.


OMG! I hunted the perfect red Chanel forever.  I had a 10c red SF caviar which had great color but, I couldn’t fall in love with the material. So I sold it and bought this 13c DF lamb. I really love single flaps but oh my gawd this red lamb has stolen my heart!!

And thank you *so* much for the compliment on my jumbo flaps!  I’ve worked hard to get the right ones for my collection. Many thanks to tpf’rs who have helped!!


NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh my god that bag is a dream!!! Jaw actually dropped when I saw the photo.


Thank you! I feel so lucky to have her! She was my HG!


myluvofbags said:


> This color is so saturated, puffy and just gorgeous! It's perfect. And your florist sounds amazing too.


Thanks for the compliment on the bag. 

And, the florist is a force of nature. Lol!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up?


That is a beautiful shade of red on your lambie Chanel Ms. Sparkle!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Off to work I go with my pico 18  in bleu sapphir.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Off to work I go with my pico 18  in bleu sapphir.
> 
> View attachment 4182881
> View attachment 4182882



This blue is gorgeous — and perfect charm.  Btw, you always look so fit and in good shape


----------



## jax818

Date night with my reverse mono pm.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This blue is gorgeous — and perfect charm.  Btw, you always look so fit and in good shape


That’s so sweet of you to say IM!  Lot’s of gym time which fortunately I like


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> That’s so sweet of you to say IM!  Lot’s of gym time which fortunately I like



Plus I know what you like to eat (lol), so all the more amazing how you look so fit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Plus I know what you like to eat (lol), so all the more amazing how you look so fit.


LOL!! I only do the cookies occasionally


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Off to work I go with my pico 18  in bleu sapphir.
> 
> View attachment 4182881
> View attachment 4182882



Love your outfit—especially the shirt!!! Brand pls[emoji16].


----------



## Gladah

My compagnion of the day. Mulberry Mitzy hobo Large in a faboulus yellow sunshine color #lovecolors


----------



## Yuki85

My speedy 30


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Just Campagne studio xm


----------



## Vanana

Chanel Leo today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up?


 gorgeous. really no other words!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shotgun
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just Campagne studio xm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gold Sophie Hulme today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Givenchy Pandora


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

jcnc said:


> Such a cute bag!! Love the color combinations nd the size


Thanks so much jcnc! You're so sweet! [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33

Jano by Anja Flint Morgan bag, '09


----------



## remainsilly

Lv: iena mm & Kenny Scharf "foulards d'artistes" 


And silly pup


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a beautiful shade of red on your lambie Chanel Ms. Sparkle!!


Thank you! 


jax818 said:


> Date night with my reverse mono pm.
> View attachment 4182968


I have never seriously wanted a canvas LV before but, this bag is on my crave list!!! I love it every time I see it. Hope your date was a fun one!


Vanana said:


> Chanel Leo today
> View attachment 4183189
> View attachment 4183190


Vanana, EVERY time you wear your stunning Leo, you make me want one so badly!  I just struggle because I either have or don’t need the colors it came in. I may have to break down and get the purple. This is such a gorgeous line of bags. 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> gorgeous. really no other words!


Thank you so much! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie Hulme today.


This is a great looking bag! I love metallics and Sophie Hulme. What a great combo. 


Shelby33 said:


> Jano by Anja Flint Morgan bag, '09
> View attachment 4183383


I like the leather on this. It reminds me of a bag I had a decade ago. I wore the bag out I used it so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie Hulme today.



This looks so chic with the twilly and the strap (like the glam cousin of your Sac Plat).


----------



## Iamminda

remainsilly said:


> Lv: iena mm & Kenny Scharf "foulards d'artistes"
> View attachment 4183389
> 
> And silly pup



Such a stylish pup!!!  And I love the Iena too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This looks so chic with the twilly and the strap (like the glam cousin of your Sac Plat).


Haha yes thank you IM! It's the glam cousin.  I just love this paper bag silhouette.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!
> I have never seriously wanted a canvas LV before but, this bag is on my crave list!!! I love it every time I see it. Hope your date was a fun one!
> Vanana, EVERY time you wear your stunning Leo, you make me want one so badly!  I just struggle because I either have or don’t need the colors it came in. I may have to break down and get the purple. This is such a gorgeous line of bags.
> Thank you so much!
> This is a great looking bag! I love metallics and Sophie Hulme. What a great combo.
> I like the leather on this. It reminds me of a bag I had a decade ago. I wore the bag out I used it so much!


What series is your red Chanel, Sparkle?


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Love your outfit—especially the shirt!!! Brand pls[emoji16].


Shirt is a J Crew collaboration with Liberty Brands. It's a wonderful thin cotton that I thought was a silk blend but is 100% cotton. I just bought it so it's in the stores/online right now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What series is your red Chanel, Sparkle?


It’s 13c. I had a 10c red single flap in caviar. It was my HG but, I never could love the bag because I’m not crazy about caviar. (It felt kind of plastic-y to me.) So, I hunted a 10c in lamb but, couldn’t find one comparable to what I had - like new condition with a full set of box, card, ribbon, etc. In fact, finding ANY of them has been almost impossible.

I have a *STRONG* preference for single flaps but, in desperation started researching reds from other years. From that, I found my baby - a 13c lamb double flap - preloved like new with the full set at a great price.  It’s almost exactly the same red as the 10c caviar. But, the lamb for that year is simply stunning. It’s like it glows.

Here is a photo of the two together (I just sold the caviar to a lovely tPF’r last month.)
	

		
			
		

		
	



And, here is the thread in which I got great advice on which to keep.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-red-jumbo-should-i-keep.976678/

HTH!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Shirt is a J Crew collaboration with Liberty Brands. It's a wonderful thin cotton that I thought was a silk blend but is 100% cotton. I just bought it so it's in the stores/online right now.



Thanks for the detailed info and review—I’m on it!!  It’s a beautiful shirt!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s 13c. I had a 10c red single flap in caviar. It was my HG but, I never could love the bag because I’m not crazy about caviar. (It felt kind of plastic-y to me.) So, I hunted a 10c in lamb but, couldn’t find one comparable to what I had - like new condition with a full set of box, card, ribbon, etc. In fact, finding ANY of them has been almost impossible.
> 
> I have a *STRONG* preference for single flaps but, in desperation started researching reds from other years. From that, I found my baby - a 13c lamb double flap - preloved like new with the full set at a great price.  It’s almost exactly the same red as the 10c caviar. But, the lamb for that year is simply stunning. It’s like it glows.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two together (I just sold the caviar to a lovely tPF’r last month.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183481
> 
> And, here is the thread in which I got great advice on which to keep.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-red-jumbo-should-i-keep.976678/
> 
> HTH!



Just want to reiterate what V said in her reply to your advice thread — this red can’t be unseen!!!  It is that gorgeous.


----------



## remainsilly

Iamminda said:


> Such a stylish pup!!!  And I love the Iena too.


Thanks. Enjoying iena a lot.
Dog is a former street stray--& quite possibly perfect.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s 13c. I had a 10c red single flap in caviar. It was my HG but, I never could love the bag because I’m not crazy about caviar. (It felt kind of plastic-y to me.) So, I hunted a 10c in lamb but, couldn’t find one comparable to what I had - like new condition with a full set of box, card, ribbon, etc. In fact, finding ANY of them has been almost impossible.
> 
> I have a *STRONG* preference for single flaps but, in desperation started researching reds from other years. From that, I found my baby - a 13c lamb double flap - preloved like new with the full set at a great price.  It’s almost exactly the same red as the 10c caviar. But, the lamb for that year is simply stunning. It’s like it glows.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two together (I just sold the caviar to a lovely tPF’r last month.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183481
> 
> And, here is the thread in which I got great advice on which to keep.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-red-jumbo-should-i-keep.976678/
> 
> HTH!


thank you so much! i want my perfect chanel red, too, and only in lamb. i was also thinking 10 series, and 14 is the other one i like. yours definitely glows, it's VERY glossy and beautiful.


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Sienna PM. Haven't used this one for a long while.


----------



## paculina

More than 3 years after I bought her, finally using my Velo!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Just want to reiterate what V said in her reply to your advice thread — this red can’t be unseen!!!  It is that gorgeous.


When I read her comment I thought - she’s right. I gotta keep this bag. LOL!


ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you so much! i want my perfect chanel red, too, and only in lamb. i was also thinking 10 series, and 14 is the other one i like. yours definitely glows, it's VERY glossy and beautiful.


I hope you find it. There are sooo many reds. I was on the lookout for 10 and 14 as well. But, consider the 13 series. As you can see, it’s soooo close to the 10.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

myluvofbags said:


> LV Sienna PM. Haven't used this one for a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183614



I love the monkey charm!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s 13c. I had a 10c red single flap in caviar. It was my HG but, I never could love the bag because I’m not crazy about caviar. (It felt kind of plastic-y to me.) So, I hunted a 10c in lamb but, couldn’t find one comparable to what I had - like new condition with a full set of box, card, ribbon, etc. In fact, finding ANY of them has been almost impossible.
> 
> I have a *STRONG* preference for single flaps but, in desperation started researching reds from other years. From that, I found my baby - a 13c lamb double flap - preloved like new with the full set at a great price.  It’s almost exactly the same red as the 10c caviar. But, the lamb for that year is simply stunning. It’s like it glows.
> 
> Here is a photo of the two together (I just sold the caviar to a lovely tPF’r last month.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183481
> 
> And, here is the thread in which I got great advice on which to keep.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-red-jumbo-should-i-keep.976678/
> 
> HTH!


It does glow with it's inner beauty  love it Ms. Sparkle! Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks for the detailed info and review—I’m on it!!  It’s a beautiful shirt!!!


Can't wait to see which one you get


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie Hulme today.


Love the strap and matching twilly. Nice eye for color SM!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mini Marmont came w/ me to garden store today (pardon my super casual outfit!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Marmont came w/ me to garden store today (pardon my super casual outfit!)


Love the bag and you look cute & stylish casual!


----------



## myluvofbags

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I love the monkey charm!


Thanks, just showing the mood I am in today.


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Marmont came w/ me to garden store today (pardon my super casual outfit!)


What a lovely neutral.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Mini Marmont came w/ me to garden store today (pardon my super casual outfit!)



Why do you look so cute even in your super casual outfit ? Beautiful Marmont!


----------



## Sparkletastic

More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183825



Goodness, this beauty is another one of yours that I covet and drool over, lol.   (And your black patent one and ..... let’s just say. all of them ).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Goodness, this beauty is another one of yours that I covet and drool over, lol.   (And your black patent one and ..... let’s just say. all of them ).


Awww...thanks!  

But, I just sold my patent single flap. I’m going to get a lamb SF to replace her as soon as I can find a pristine one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183825


What a beautiful Chanel collection you have Ms. Sparkletastic!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the strap and matching twilly. Nice eye for color SM!!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, just showing the mood I am in today.


I would have loved to have spent the day with you monkeying around!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Back to the roots ..I have brown hair again although they got too dark brown .. as it was my first time dying my hair by myself I'm okay with it and hope it will get lighter soon after one year of blonde hair I need to adjust to this hair haha It's so unusual even though it's almost my natural hair colour haha


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been running errands all day and soooooo lovinh my red lambie Chanel Jumbo.  I got a treat when I went to order flowers for an event. The super sweet florist sent me on my way with a pretty rose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182619
> 
> 
> And, OMG! The florist was super stylish. She had on a gorgeous blush sueded dress with a tri color stack of Cartier love bracelets and killer Laboutins - all with flawless tasteful makeup and a gorgeous mane of effortless looking hair.
> 
> Can I be her when I grow up?





Addicted to bags said:


> Off to work I go with my pico 18  in bleu sapphir.
> 
> View attachment 4182881
> View attachment 4182882





jax818 said:


> Date night with my reverse mono pm.
> View attachment 4182968





Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie Hulme today.





Pollie-Jean said:


> small Givenchy Pandora





Shelby33 said:


> Jano by Anja Flint Morgan bag, '09
> View attachment 4183383





remainsilly said:


> Lv: iena mm & Kenny Scharf "foulards d'artistes"
> View attachment 4183389
> 
> And silly pup





myluvofbags said:


> LV Sienna PM. Haven't used this one for a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183614





Kendie26 said:


> Mini Marmont came w/ me to garden store today (pardon my super casual outfit!)





Sparkletastic said:


> More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183825





Sandra.AT said:


> Back to the roots ..I have brown hair again although they got too dark brown .. as it was my first time dying my hair by myself I'm okay with it and hope it will get lighter soon after one year of blonde hair I need to adjust to this hair haha It's so unusual even though it's almost my natural hair colour haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184126



I am in Ireland, out in the sticks, with hardly a signal [emoji85][emoji85] some of the pics are broken but from what I can see what a fabulous array of eye candy. From beautiful bags to artistic photos, cute accessories and a beautiful pup ...  love it all!


----------



## Shelby33

Isabella Fiore


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> Isabella Fiore
> View attachment 4184175


This is a real beauty!!  I have 1 coveted Isabella Fiore bag that I adore. Sad that I don’t see them for sale anywhere any longer. Love yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183825


Kills me EVERY time


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Love the bag and you look cute & stylish casual!





myluvofbags said:


> What a lovely neutral.





Iamminda said:


> Why do you look so cute even in your super casual outfit ? Beautiful Marmont!


Kind Thanks dear lovelies! &also to @BlueCherry  I think you all know I’m a die-hard neutral color lover & that Marmont is currently my favorite bag color. Plus, can I be rude & “brag” again & say that it’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year. What the heck is wrong w/ me


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks dear lovelies! &also to @BlueCherry  I think you all know I’m a die-hard neutral color lover & that Marmont is currently my favorite bag color. Plus, can I be rude & “brag” again & say that it’s the ONLY bag I’ve bought all dang year. What the heck is wrong w/ me


I’ve only gotten one bag this year too!  Must be something in the water.  

Actually I think we’ve just gotten bag content which isn’t a bad thing. More time to play with what we have.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve only gotten one bag this year too!  Must be something in the water.
> 
> Actually I think we’ve just gotten bag content which isn’t a bad thing. More time to play with what we have.


 Bravo girlfriend!! Sagittarian sisterhood w/ the “purse discipline” this year & being happy/grateful for our bags


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> This is a real beauty!!  I have 1 coveted Isabella Fiore bag that I adore. Sad that I don’t see them for sale anywhere any longer. Love yours!


Thank you! I just found this last night for 14.99! They are very nicely made bags!


----------



## Vanana

Zac Posen earths today. This version has 3 different colors/ textures


----------



## myluvofbags

Pulling out all my oldies. Coach legacy today


----------



## dyyong

Dragon diffusion today.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Pulling out all my oldies. Coach legacy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184684



Beautiful Molly (?).  I love their Legacy line (it was this line that led to my purse “hobby” and joining TPF, lol)


----------



## MKB0925

myluvofbags said:


> Pulling out all my oldies. Coach legacy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184684


Love this bag...such a great classic. I always regret not getting a Molly! Seems like a perfect size.



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Molly (?).  I love their Legacy line (it was this line that led to my purse “hobby” and joining TPF, lol)


Me too...I still use my duffles. Such comfy bags!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag...such a great classic. I always regret not getting a Molly! Seems like a perfect size.
> 
> 
> Me too...I still use my duffles. Such comfy bags!



I love Legacy duffles too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker



What a cute look SM.  I love how you embellish and dress up your bags (so creative!!!).  Those booties are tres sexy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a cute look SM.  I love how you embellish and dress up your bags (so creative!!!).  Those booties are tres sexy


Thank you! The boots are my 1 to 2 hour maximum shoes. I'll only wear them if I know for sure that I'll either be sitting down or coming back home after about an hour or two and I also pack extra comfy shoes just in case. For me, it's so stressful to wear "sexy" shoes. But they sure are pretty.


----------



## myluvofbags

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag...such a great classic. I always regret not getting a Molly! Seems like a perfect size.
> 
> 
> Me too...I still use my duffles. Such comfy bags!


Thanks, I love this leather. I have another in purple and a bucket style. I can't remember right now, but I think Molly was the bigger one. Mine is smaller. Someone chime in as it's bugging me, lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


It looks great and goes wonderfully with your outfit.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I love this leather. I have another in purple and a bucket style. I can't remember right now, but I think Molly was the bigger one. Mine is smaller. Someone chime in as it's bugging me, lol.



If yours is the smaller one, then it is Molly.  The bigger one is Rory.  I was in love with the legacy line and all those beautiful colors.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> Dragon diffusion today.
> View attachment 4184711


I like the name, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> What a cute look SM.  I love how you embellish and dress up your bags (so creative!!!).  Those booties are tres sexy


Our SM is very chic and creatively talented


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new purchase arrived today. It was ordered as a L26 size, instead to my surprise, I received a L30. I think it's too big for me as I don't carry much in my bags. Now I have to debate with myself,  keep or return?  ... I do own a L26 already so I'm familiar with the sizing.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> If yours is the smaller one, then it is Molly.  The bigger one is Rory.  I was in love with the legacy line and all those beautiful colors.


Right! You are good.  Yes, Rory was the bigger one. Thanks Iam, now I can sleep, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My new purchase arrived today. It was ordered as a L26 size, instead to my surprise, I received a L30. I think it's too big for me as I don't carry much in my bags. Now I have to debate with myself,  keep or return?  ... I do own a L26 already so I'm familiar with the sizing.
> 
> View attachment 4185058
> View attachment 4185062



Beautiful bags.  I don’t think the L30 looks too big on you.  But if you don’t usually carry much, then the L26 might be better because no point in putting just a few things in a big ole bag (not sure if L30 is heavier or not and whether it sticks out from your body more or not).  Then again, it’s nice to have a bigger/different size for traveling or if your lifestyle changes and you need to carry more later.  Good luck deciding


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bags.  I don’t think the L30 looks too big on you.  But if you don’t usually carry much, then the L26 might be better because no point in putting just a few things in a big ole bag (not sure if L30 is heavier or not and whether it sticks out from your body more or not).  Then again, it’s nice to have a bigger/different size for traveling or if your lifestyle changes and you need to carry more later.  Good luck deciding


It is heavier but I think that comes from the clemence leather type and it does stick out more. I wouldn’t take this to a subway or a crowded place like that, at least not on my shoulder 
Thanks for the compliment and you’re right about the possibility of wanting a bigger bag in the future. I’ll sleep on it


----------



## minoxa33

Addicted to bags said:


> My new purchase arrived today. It was ordered as a L26 size, instead to my surprise, I received a L30. I think it's too big for me as I don't carry much in my bags. Now I have to debate with myself,  keep or return?  ... I do own a L26 already so I'm familiar with the sizing.
> 
> View attachment 4185058
> View attachment 4185062



IMHO it overwhelms your frame a bit. I would return and stick to your original order...


----------



## netter

Today I was rocking my no name leather messenger brief case. Nice large beneath-the-flap pocket, a large centre pocket inside, with more zip pockets at the back of the bag. I've hardly used this handbag in all of the many years that I've owned it.  But when-ever I do use it I always remark to myself how comfortable the strap is on my shoulder. It just never slips off. And it seems that the heavier the bag gets, the more solid it feels on my shoulder. 

The shoulder strap is not adjustable and may be long enough to wear as a cross body for some. The two magnets in the front of strong but it is no hassle to get in and out of the bag in a hurry. I have to fidget slightly to get the front flap closed, but I feel good wearing it and these little things do not annoy. 

I don't remember how long I've owned this bag for or where I purchased it from - likely from a charity shop.  I took a photo of the front logo, but who knows where this logo is from, because I don't.

It was fun wearing this handbag today because it kind of marks the end of summer here where I live. I am breaking out the bags that I haven't worn for a while.

I plan on making use of this handbag this autumn as I slowly transition my wardrobe from summer to warmer layers, layers, and more layers, as the crisp cold starts to set in.

I've just created a "Layered Clothing" Pinterest board a few days ago and I already have 10 followers! There are lots of ideas on the board for creating your personal layered look.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> It is heavier but I think that comes from the clemence leather type and it does stick out more. I wouldn’t take this to a subway or a crowded place like that, at least not on my shoulder
> Thanks for the compliment and you’re right about the possibility of wanting a bigger bag in the future. I’ll sleep on it


Did you come to a decision about the black bag? When you wear the different sizes, which one do you like best, 26 or 30? Love the pink btw


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


Looking very pretty, Sunshine mama   I understand completely about the shoes. I always revert to sneakers even though I have other shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I almost never wear a dress (or hosiery!) and rarely do selfies (this is probably the 4th one that I have posted in 4 years on TPF).  So please indulge me in one from yesterday, lol .  Have a good week everyone.


and this is a total shame that you don't, coz we want to see them more!!! 
you look amazing!!  
Keep them coming, please!


----------



## ksuromax

So many lovely bags!!  
didn't check the thread for a few days and it seems i nearly missed a lot of beauties!! 
Liking them all! 
and posting mine - BV Veneta


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Still in my Mini Borough (and vintage Nina Ricci wallet) at Starbucks for DH and I's monthsary. Been together for 21 yrs and 5 months (college sweethearts) [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Still in my Mini Borough (and vintage Nina Ricci wallet) at Starbucks for DH and I's monthsary. Been together for 21 yrs and 5 months (college sweethearts) [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185213


Beautiful bag and happy Anniversary!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my Isabella Fiore Carina bag, here's a closer look at the gorgeous leather.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag and happy Anniversary!


Thanks so much MKB! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> It looks great and goes wonderfully with your outfit.


thank you!


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you  I don't post a lot of mod pics. I tend to only remember to take them when I'm travelling or doing something special because of how different views and places enhance my still tiny bag collection.
> 
> LEGO is on and in everything right now in my home, which is why it's often in my bag pics and I like those LEGO figures almost as much as my kids do . I've learnt to just accept it as part of my love for Scandinavian interior design generally. It's also a way of not taking my bag obsession too seriously
> 
> 
> This is one more recycled bag pic from the Bal forum, but I actually did wear this bag today (Proenza Schouler Pouch). There's another Marimekko pouch (Eevi) in this pic. I love the colours but I didn't really like the pattern 100% so bought the pink/red one too. They're cheap in tPF terms, carefree, only 19 cm x 11 cm, come in new patterns twice every year and can be washed. I just wish they'd have a pocket or two inside.
> View attachment 4179191



 I saw lots of Marimekko stuff when I was in Copenhagen. I like the colored ones. I love Scandinavian homestyle, speaks to me with it's simplistic designs.



Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone



My eyeballs fell out of the sockets, so painful  How on earth I never bought one 



Sparkletastic said:


> More errands with Chanel. This time to Target with my pearly grey lamb M/L classic flap with ruthenium hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183825



OMG, this is really glowing! LOVE



dyyong said:


> Dragon diffusion today.
> View attachment 4184711



Love the look on this one, so natural and fun to carry around.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


I love your Parker!


Iamminda said:


> What a cute look SM.  I love how you embellish and dress up your bags (so creative!!!).  Those booties are tres sexy


I completely agree with I! SM, I love how you embellish your bags!


----------



## roundandround

Inspired from Iamminda's #supersalivating# blue Bal, wearing this blue today (not so #supersalivating#) but it's mine teheee 



Balenciaga Canard


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Parker!
> 
> I completely agree with I! SM, I love how you embellish your bags!


Well goshthank you sweetie! Plus I kinda knew of all people you would like my RED bag! LOL.


----------



## Pessie

Giving my oldest bag her annual polish, here she is with my newest - and the bag I’m carrying this week - vert cypres garden party 36


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pessie said:


> Giving my oldest bag her annual polish, here she is with my newest - and the bag I’m carrying this week - vert cypres garden party 36
> View attachment 4185401


Beautiful beauties!!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Finally get to use my birthday present [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> Finally get to use my birthday present [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4185421


Yayee! Happy first time!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Well goshthank you sweetie!* Plus I kinda knew of all people you would like my RED bag! LOL*.



Oh, is it RED? I overlooked that. (All I saw was red! I didn't notice the embellishments until @Iamminda pointed it out in her post! )


----------



## myluvofbags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Still in my Mini Borough (and vintage Nina Ricci wallet) at Starbucks for DH and I's monthsary. Been together for 21 yrs and 5 months (college sweethearts) [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185213


I like this color combo. Wish I didn't miss out on this style. Everytime I see it, i want to kick myself. It so versatile, elegant, casual and has a professional vibe too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> My new purchase arrived today. It was ordered as a L26 size, instead to my surprise, I received a L30. I think it's too big for me as I don't carry much in my bags. Now I have to debate with myself,  keep or return?  ... I do own a L26 already so I'm familiar with the sizing.
> 
> View attachment 4185058
> View attachment 4185062


These are beautiful bags!  I think the L30 looks a little big on you. More like a travel bag than a regular handbag. And, you know the L26 works for you functionally. So, I would vote for returning this and getting your original order. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Zenerdiode

Iamminda said:


> Using this pretty girl today.  Happy Friday everyone



What a FABLICOUS BAL!



Gladah said:


> My compagnion of the day. Mulberry Mitzy hobo Large in a faboulus yellow sunshine color #lovecolors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183074



Great slouchy and carefree, beside being a happy looking bag.



roundandround said:


> Inspired from Iamminda's #supersalivating# blue Bal, wearing this blue today (not so #supersalivating#) but it's mine teheee
> 
> View attachment 4185406
> 
> Balenciaga Canard



Yeah, Canard is showing her awesomeness once again. Still looking great after 10 years?


----------



## ksuromax

foreverbagslove said:


> Finally get to use my birthday present [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4185421


Colour is stunning!!!


----------



## ksuromax

roundandround said:


> Inspired from Iamminda's #supersalivating# blue Bal, wearing this blue today (not so #supersalivating#) but it's mine teheee
> 
> View attachment 4185406
> 
> Balenciaga Canard


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Inspired from Iamminda's #supersalivating# blue Bal, wearing this blue today (not so #supersalivating#) but it's mine teheee
> 
> View attachment 4185406
> 
> Balenciaga Canard



I beg to differ, lol, but your Canard is supersalivating too!!!   Especially with the giant hardware.  It looks really good with your red coat!!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> and this is a total shame that you don't, coz we want to see them more!!!
> you look amazing!!
> Keep them coming, please!



Thanks K.  I am working on it since I can’t do good selfies.  This one took about 7-8 shots on 2 different trips to the ladies room, lol.  You are the queen of effortless selfies (as I bow down to you ).


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K.  I am working on it since I can’t do good selfies.  This one took about 7-8 shots on 2 different trips to the ladies room, lol.  You are the queen of effortless selfies (as I bow down to you ).


it comes with practice!  
but i do take TONS of shots, and then pick one, or two that worked out fine... 
i always have garden cats rubbing at my legs, camera with steamed lense (due to Temp difference), untimely phone calls...


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Did you come to a decision about the black bag? When you wear the different sizes, which one do you like best, 26 or 30? Love the pink btw


No I haven't come to a decision yet. I prefer the L26 of course as that is what I ordered, I'm just trying to decide if I can justify the L30 in my life. Will probably think about it over the weekend. And thanks for the compliment on the rose poupre, I'm not a pink girl but this color got to me as it's more purpley


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

polène mini un with me on the bus


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> These are beautiful bags!  I think the L30 looks a little big on you. More like a travel bag than a regular handbag. And, you know the L26 works for you functionally. So, I would vote for returning this and getting your original order. Let us know what you decide.


Good point about it looking like a travel bag and I don't travel much


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Inspired from Iamminda's #supersalivating# blue Bal, wearing this blue today (not so #supersalivating#) but it's mine teheee
> 
> View attachment 4185406
> 
> Balenciaga Canard


Are you kidding!?   It's a gorgeous Bal Canard!  I dream of finding a blue/marine Classic City in excellent condition


----------



## Sparkletastic

Not my usual. I’m desperate for a black gym bag and don’t have one so I dragged this mini MK Hamilton crossbody out of the  “to sell” pile. LOL!


----------



## Venessa84

LV Hoxton PM and my coworker’s fun clutch


----------



## Addicted to bags

Decided to carry my Lindy 26 today to compare with the L30. Yep, I'm definitely a L26 girl. Decision made.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Decided to carry my Lindy 26 today to compare with the L30. Yep, I'm definitely a L26 girl. Decision made.
> 
> View attachment 4186084
> View attachment 4186085


It's a relief to have made up ones mind, isn't it?! I think the 26 is a perfect size for you  I don't know if it's bag brand blasphemy to make this comparison   but looking at your mod pic I just realised why I like the Lindy. It's got that amazing Bal City shoulder to waist "hang" that I adore!

Are you exchanging the 30 for a black 26 now?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Decided to carry my Lindy 26 today to compare with the L30. Yep, I'm definitely a L26 girl. Decision made.
> 
> View attachment 4186084
> View attachment 4186085



This looks really good on you —beautiful bag.  I don’t know why this bag looks quite a bit smaller on you (perhaps your pose is different? your arm placed differently? ),  Glad to hear you have a decision.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's a relief to have made up ones mind, isn't it?! I think the 26 is a perfect size for you  I don't know if it's bag brand blasphemy to make this comparison   but looking at your mod pic I just realised why I like the Lindy. It's got that amazing Bal City shoulder to waist "hang" that I adore!
> 
> Are you exchanging the 30 for a black 26 now?


I have to find a black 26 first!  So I will return and start over.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This looks really good on you —beautiful bag.  I don’t know why this bag looks quite a bit smaller on you (perhaps your pose is different? your arm placed differently? ),  Glad to hear you have a decision.


This angle is more forward than the one with the L30 but this bag is definitely smaller. It doesn't stick out as far for the lack of more correct language, lol


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This angle is more forward than the one with the L30 but this bag is definitely smaller. It doesn't stick out as far for the lack of more correct language, lol
> 
> View attachment 4186120



Also it looks like it hangs higher up than the L30.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I have to find a black 26 first!  So I will return and start over.


Oh no! Hopefully one will come along soon It really is better to wait for the perfect bag (even if I never find it) than keeping another bag as a so so substitute.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Also it looks like it hangs higher up than the L30.


Good eye IM! That was one good thing on the L30, a slightly longer strap drop.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Decided to carry my Lindy 26 today to compare with the L30. Yep, I'm definitely a L26 girl. Decision made.
> 
> View attachment 4186084
> View attachment 4186085



ATB,

If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


----------



## BlueCherry

GeorginaLavender said:


> ATB,
> 
> If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].



If that were true even I would stump up for a Hermes LMAO


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

GeorginaLavender said:


> ATB,
> 
> If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].


  If the answer is yes, I'm putting a Lindy on my wish list now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My bee bag from Angela Valentine


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

myluvofbags said:


> I like this color combo. Wish I didn't miss out on this style. Everytime I see it, i want to kick myself. It so versatile, elegant, casual and has a professional vibe too.


Thank you myluv for the sweet words! I think little miss Mini Borough is blushing, lol! [emoji5]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4186303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bee bag from Angela Valentine


Love the colour pop and bag


----------



## ksuromax

BV head to toe today


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe today


Lucky girl! The metallic BV:as are my absolute BV favourites


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Decided to carry my Lindy 26 today to compare with the L30. Yep, I'm definitely a L26 girl. Decision made.
> 
> View attachment 4186084
> View attachment 4186085





GeorginaLavender said:


> ATB,
> 
> If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].





BlueCherry said:


> If that were true even I would stump up for a Hermes LMAO





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If the answer is yes, I'm putting a Lindy on my wish list now!


 hysterical to all of you & count me in on buying some toned arms too!
@Addicted to bags glad you decided. I like the smaller size on you better as I think it suits your beautiful petite, toned frame/body a little nicer than the larger size. Best of luck finding one!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker


  i really REALLY want your exact Parker bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39. This bag is so comfortable I've carried it for the last 3 days.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39. This bag is so comfortable I've carried it for the last 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 4186466


Pretty dusty pink


----------



## myluvofbags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


Everything looks great. I especially like your dress. Those flamingos are adorable!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone



Ah there it is ... the only woc on the planet that would make me consider owning one. You look beautiful


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love the colour pop and bag



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using this Isabella Fiore bag, I was surprised to get 2 compliments while shopping yesterday. Fits all my stuff and very comfortable to carry.


----------



## SEWDimples

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4185472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polène mini un with me on the bus


Beautiful color.



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


Beautiful. Looks great with your outfit.




SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Pretty dusty pink


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


what a lovely look!!


----------



## Iamminda

My two lovely Ks — totally killing it with your beautiful ensembles .  



ksuromax said:


> BV head to toe today





Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> ATB,
> 
> If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].



+1.  Sign me up for that bag and those arms!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My weekend bag for dining out since the weather has been good.  My LV LE MC Fringe speedy 25!   Hmmm....The patina looks darker in the pics then IRL?  Oh well.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone



OM. Geeeeee[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]—-[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your fun dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]—so cheeky!!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Balenciaga City in Castagna today!


----------



## Kendie26

SEWDimples said:


> Coach Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39. This bag is so comfortable I've carried it for the last 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 4186466


Oh wow, is this a new style? What a fab shape & the color is beautiful. Also love the brown &floral -charm?or is it an additional strap?


----------



## Kendie26

myluvofbags said:


> Everything looks great. I especially like your dress. Those flamingos are adorable!





BlueCherry said:


> Ah there it is ... the only woc on the planet that would make me consider owning one. You look beautiful





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Looks great with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!





ksuromax said:


> what a lovely look!!





Iamminda said:


> My two lovely Ks — totally killing it with your beautiful ensembles .





GeorginaLavender said:


> OM. Geeeeee[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]—-[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your fun dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]—so cheeky!!!


Thank you all dear friends! It was hard to resist the flamingoes @myluvofbags . @BlueCherry ~that WOC has your name on it babe! @GeorginaLavender ~you always make me laugh....”Cheeky!”


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

missmandymarie said:


> Balenciaga City in Castagna today!


A true Classic in every way


----------



## CoachMaven

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone


That's a Kate Spade dress, correct? I have the tote and wallet in this very same print, so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822


That's such a cute bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, is this a new style? What a fab shape & the color is beautiful. Also love the brown &floral -charm?or is it an additional strap?


Hi @Kendie26. Thank you so much. Yes, it was a new style called the Bandit and it came in two different sizes, but it has since been discontinued. It is so soft and comfortable to wear. That brown & floral piece, it is actually an additional purse inside the bag. It is removable and can be carried alone.  Attached is a picture of the interior purse of my regular Violet Bandit. I love this bag so much, I actually own three Bandits.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> That's such a cute bag!


Hi Whateve!
Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> ATB,
> 
> If I buy a Lindy, does the bag come with tone arms? *Asking for a friend* [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23].





BlueCherry said:


> If that were true even I would stump up for a Hermes LMAO





Kendie26 said:


> hysterical to all of you & count me in on buying some toned arms too!
> @Addicted to bags glad you decided. I like the smaller size on you better as I think it suits your beautiful petite, toned frame/body a little nicer than the larger size. Best of luck finding one!


You guys had me laughing out loud. I was sneaking a look at tpf in front of family and my laughing blew my cover!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822


It's a Red heaven for you RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a Red heaven for you RN!


Hi ATB!
It sure is!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822



Oh my, you must have stopped dead in your track when you saw this beautiful display, lol.  I am kinda digging that red DB hobo there.  So you are back from your trip?   Hope you had a good visit with your Mom


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> *Oh my, you must have stopped dead in your track* when you saw this beautiful display, lol.  I am kinda digging that red DB hobo there.  So you are back from your trip?   Hope you had a good visit with your Mom


Hi I!
Girl, you know me so well!  I honestly stopped walking and started staring. I didn't move right away because I was trying to grasp what I was looking at. Then I didn't move because I didn't know which table I wanted to walk to first! I didn't stop staring until an SA walked up to me and asked if she could help me.   Yes! The red DB hobo is nice!

 I returned from Atlanta last Tuesday. I had a great visit with my mom! Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Pessie said:


> Giving my oldest bag her annual polish, here she is with my newest - and the bag I’m carrying this week - vert cypres garden party 36
> View attachment 4185401



Oh lord. I am dying over your GP. I’ve wanted one forever but could never decide on color. I think this seals the deal.


----------



## vixnkitten

Just got this beauty to add to my collection of Arayla bags.  This is the Earhart saddle bag.  Such a cutie!!


----------



## ksuromax

missmandymarie said:


> Balenciaga City in Castagna today!


Stunner and head-turner!!!


----------



## lazeny

With my Balenciaga Classic City


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> hysterical to all of you & count me in on buying some toned arms too!
> @Addicted to bags glad you decided. I like the smaller size on you better as I think it suits your beautiful petite, toned frame/body a little nicer than the larger size. Best of luck finding one!


Thank you for your sweet words Kendie!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shopping tote


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Beautiful weekend


----------



## BlueCherry

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Beautiful weekend



Your shoes are so cute [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

CoachMaven said:


> That's a Kate Spade dress, correct? I have the tote and wallet in this very same print, so cute!


&yes CoachMaven! I own several KS dresses & they tend to be my favorites in my dress collection. I’d love to see your same flamingo wallet & tote some time! (No pressure though)


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## ksuromax

vixnkitten said:


> Just got this beauty to add to my collection of Arayla bags.  This is the Earhart saddle bag.  Such a cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187119
> View attachment 4187118


this is....  
just WOW!!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

quick errands with Balenciaga First


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday Funday! Out to church & lunch with the fam


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> quick errands with Balenciaga First


That color! I love it! What are using for the long strap?


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4187466



So gorgeous BC.  I love the look of it against the white


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> That color! I love it! What are using for the long strap?


a chain


----------



## myluvofbags

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4187466


Looks great against the white.


----------



## Storm702

My newest addition, MBMJ! This is the 3rd one I have that is like this, I've searched to find the style name & couldn't. It all started with a larger one in black & another this size in brown. I love how slouchy & smooshy they are, & the blue is such a deep jewel tone....yum


----------



## Storm702

Duplicate


----------



## Storm702

Alright, app issues resolved!


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4187466


  Girl, I swear I am not kidding when I tell you this.....i thought of you this morning & said to myself “I wonder how my girl is liking/using her new CF!!!!”


----------



## luvlux64

error


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Sunday!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Minkoff micro Regan all week on vacation in the color putty. I think I'll be putting it away after this. Summer feels so over.


----------



## Yuki85

Enjoying my Sunday night with a cosmopolitan [emoji483]


----------



## Storm702

Yuki85 said:


> Enjoying my Sunday night with a cosmopolitan [emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 4187841


Ooooh, so classy & sexy! Enjoy![emoji483]


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday Funday! Out to church & lunch with the fam
> View attachment 4187708



Hey you’re rocking that boy bag still, it must be true love lol - you look fab 



Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous BC.  I love the look of it against the white



Thank you 



myluvofbags said:


> Looks great against the white.



Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Girl, I swear I am not kidding when I tell you this.....i thought of you this morning & said to myself “I wonder how my girl is liking/using her new CF!!!!”



Ha ha I remember the last time you had a thought of me ..... LMAO x

I’ve realised that however much I buy in colour I don’t wear it so it’s white jeans or black jeans but nearly always a monochrome look suits me. Just like the lovely @luvlux64. I’ll add a neutral top or a colourful scarf but that’s it. And I have an orange bag I love. Love to see all the beautiful vibrant colours here though. My sis says I’m bland


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying a lazy Sunday with LV:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry indigo Bayswater WOC today. Here is a picture from when I unboxed her (too lazy to take another one today )


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry indigo Bayswater WOC today. Here is a picture from when I unboxed her (too lazy to take another one today )



Beautiful Miss Dawn.  She looks almost purple here — what a special color.


----------



## myluvofbags

leechiyong said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday with LV:
> View attachment 4187920


This is so cute!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Miss Dawn.  She looks almost purple here — what a special color.


Thank you dear Iamminda


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry indigo Bayswater WOC today. Here is a picture from when I unboxed her (too lazy to take another one today )


Oh my, this color is beautiful.


----------



## myluvofbags

Her first outing. LV Bond Street bb


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@myluvofbags
Thank you! She's really a special colour. From royal blue to deep indigo in different lights. Here's another picture of her in a royal blue light (with her scarlet sister - I couldn't pick so I bought both )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

myluvofbags said:


> Her first outing. LV Bond Street bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187974


Love the rose ballerine accent


----------



## BlueCherry

myluvofbags said:


> Her first outing. LV Bond Street bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187974



The pink adds such a fresh look to the DE, gorgeous bag


----------



## Storm702

Well, my diaper bag decided to pop it's zipper off, so Grey Day subbed in for duty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

foreverbagslove said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4187805


I don’t know what it is about these reversI LV flaps but they are just adorable to me!


Yuki85 said:


> Enjoying my Sunday night with a cosmopolitan [emoji483]
> View attachment 4187841


Beautiful Diorama!!!!


myluvofbags said:


> Her first outing. LV Bond Street bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187974


Love the pink stripe.


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss_Dawn said:


> @myluvofbags
> Thank you! She's really a special colour. From royal blue to deep indigo in different lights. Here's another picture of her in a royal blue light (with her scarlet sister - I couldn't pick so I bought both )


Yes they are both amazing and it would definitely be hard to choose.


----------



## myluvofbags

BlueCherry said:


> The pink adds such a fresh look to the DE, gorgeous bag





Miss_Dawn said:


> Love the rose ballerine accent



Thanks ladies, I was originally aiming for black cause I don't need anymore pinks but it wasn't available. My SA pulled this one out and I felt the rose color compliments the de perfectly.


----------



## luvlux64

BlueCherry said:


> Hey you’re rocking that boy bag still, it must be true love lol - you look fab
> 
> I’ve realised that however much I buy in colour I don’t wear it so it’s white jeans or black jeans but nearly always a monochrome look suits me. Just like the lovely @luvlux64. I’ll add a neutral top or a colourful scarf but that’s it. And I have an orange bag I love. Love to see all the beautiful vibrant colours here though. My sis says I’m bland


Thanks    For the compliment   ... with a Classic Flap, nobody is bland   ... I think our taste in fashion color changes as we grow older. We become classic   ! And hubby says Classic = old! Lol 
Well then, cheers to    .... Classic


----------



## beachkaka

My workhorse.


----------



## ksuromax

the Scarf and the City


----------



## Firstchanellv28

BlueCherry said:


> Your shoes are so cute [emoji4]


Hehe thanks.. They are from Rockport..It’s quite comfortable too I climbed the Great Wall with it


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Her first outing. LV Bond Street bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187974


I love this shape and the pink/ brown combo is so delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday Funday! Out to church & lunch with the fam
> View attachment 4187708


Love the whole edgy ensemble!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822


I would love to have seen your reaction to this sea of red purses!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Shopping tote


I love this bag!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!!!


Thank you ! Me too , it's a perfect shoulder bag , very comfortable to wear


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole edgy ensemble!


Thanks


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City


Yummy combo!


----------



## ScottyGal

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Pessie

_Lee said:


> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188479


I really like this bag, I smile every time I see it, it’s witty!


----------



## ScottyGal

Pessie said:


> I really like this bag, I smile every time I see it, it’s witty!


Thank you! I got it as a work bag originally, but it's defo one of my favourites now!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Yummy combo!


Thanks


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to have seen your reaction to this sea of red purses!!!!!


Hi SM!
I would have loved to see my face too! I must have been stunned, or mumbling, or something, because the SA who walked up to me had more of a cautious, guarded smile on her face and was hesitantly asking if she could help me. (Like the help I needed was more mental therapy, as opposed to shopping therapy. )


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this shape and the pink/ brown combo is so delish![emoji2]


Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Lee said:


> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188479


So cute!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I would have loved to see my face too! I must have been stunned, or mumbling, or something, because the SA who walked up to me had more of a cautious, guarded smile on her face and was hesitantly asking if she could help me. (Like the help I needed was more mental therapy, as opposed to shopping therapy. )


LOL!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Doing the dreaded allergy testing today with my trusty Jimmy Choo Raven hobo in the most yummy black nappa leather.


----------



## nikki626

Longchamp Mademoiselle..


----------



## missmandymarie

Camping with my 9 month old for the first time so I didn’t bring any purses, just my Vera Bradley tote that I use as a diaper bag


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> Doing the dreaded allergy testing today with my trusty Jimmy Choo Raven hobo in the most yummy black nappa leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188554
> 
> View attachment 4188555


I've said it before and say it again, this bag is so unique looking with the details and the leather looks amazing. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## myluvofbags

nikki626 said:


> Longchamp Mademoiselle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188607


I adore flap style bags and like this with the perforated detail.


----------



## Kendie26

_Lee said:


> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188479


I adore this tote....to the moon & back! SO awesome!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Doing the dreaded allergy testing today with my trusty Jimmy Choo Raven hobo in the most yummy black nappa leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188554
> 
> View attachment 4188555


Eek, best luck Sparkle w/ the allergy tests!!!! At least you are well adorned w/ that hot chic bag!


----------



## Kendie26

missmandymarie said:


> Camping with my 9 month old for the first time so I didn’t bring any purses, just my Vera Bradley tote that I use as a diaper bag


This is a really REALLY great looking tote/diaper bag....LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)



That is so stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That is so stunning!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks so much dearest @HopelessBagGirl


----------



## Sparkletastic

myluvofbags said:


> I've said it before and say it again, this bag is so unique looking with the details and the leather looks amazing. Hope everything goes well.





Kendie26 said:


> Eek, best luck Sparkle w/ the allergy tests!!!! At least you are well adorned w/ that hot chic bag!


Thanks, ladies. All is well!  Molds and I still are mortal enemies. Lol!  


Kendie26 said:


> Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)


Yummy, yummy, stunning, yummy!!!! 

Every time you wear this bag I become convinced I *NEEEEED* a red M/L!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)



Gorgeous bag @Kendie26 and your outfit is also pretty fabulous too


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)


Hi K! 
I've been coming back to your post every now and then for the last hour or so, trying to think of the right words to describe your beautiful, vibrant RED bag! Beautiful and vibrant is all I came up with so far, but it's so much more than that!   
Thank you for the "Honorable" mention. I hope you and your BFF's daughter enjoyed her Birthday lunch!


----------



## Storm702

Okay, NOW my new lil jewel MBMJ gets to come out!


----------



## CoachMaven

I haven't used this one in a while, so I thought I'd break it out of closet jail: Coach 1941 Rogue


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi soulmate


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks, ladies. All is well!  Molds and I still are mortal enemies. Lol!
> Yummy, yummy, stunning, yummy!!!!
> 
> Every time you wear this bag I become convinced I *NEEEEED* a red M/L!





BlueCherry said:


> Gorgeous bag @Kendie26 and your outfit is also pretty fabulous too





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> I've been coming back to your post every now and then for the last hour or so, trying to think of the right words to describe your beautiful, vibrant RED bag! Beautiful and vibrant is all I came up with so far, but it's so much more than that!
> Thank you for the "Honorable" mention. I hope you and your BFF's daughter enjoyed her Birthday lunch!


Kind thanks to all of you sweeties for the red CF love & Haha @Sparkletastic -“NEEEEED!”


----------



## Kendie26

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4189397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi soulmate


This leather is SO beautiful & this beige shade is true perfection


----------



## Kendie26

CoachMaven said:


> I haven't used this one in a while, so I thought I'd break it out of closet jail: Coach 1941 Rogue
> View attachment 4189111


She’s highly deserving of being broken out of closet jail


----------



## Sunshine mama

nikki626 said:


> Longchamp Mademoiselle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188607


I have a weakness for envelope shaped bags and I love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Took my BFFs daughter out for her birthday lunch so it was a “red” day....(in honor of red queen @RuedeNesle !)


You look FAB as always but especially this pic!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> You look FAB as always but especially this pic!!!


You are such a doll! Thank you kindly SSMama


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I never thought that I would like such a structured bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kendie26 said:


> This leather is SO beautiful & this beige shade is true perfection



Thanks! Just got it today.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my Speedy b25.. I wish there would be a way when I could carry this bag in the rain without getting stains .. I love the patina and the canvas but it's so anoying beeing careful with the weather


----------



## CoachMaven

Kendie26 said:


> She’s highly deserving of being broken out of closet jail


Thank you, I agree. It was too long of a sentence!


----------



## Iamminda

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4189397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi soulmate



I really like the turquoise lining peeking out of that luscious leather!


----------



## Pessie

Still this  carrying books, dog chews and cake


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> I never thought that I would like such a structured bag


I love all your bags!!!!


----------



## Pessie

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your bags!!!!


+ 1


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched out of a bag I used for 1.5 weeks. Now using my Coach mini Brooke carryall.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just OT a little  *We will never Forget!  9/11/2001  God Bless! *


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822



Lol RN—someone out there heard your prayers and wishes!!! A whole wall of fab red bags *faints*[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Tinn3rz

LV Pochette Metis today. Still have the plastic on the hardware, but can’t wait for the vachetta to patina. [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Lol RN—someone out there heard your prayers and wishes!!! A whole wall of fab red bags *faints*[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Hi GL!
  I had to use a lifeline but it was worth it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your bags!!!!





Pessie said:


> + 1


Thank you !


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Just OT a little  *We will never Forget!  9/11/2001  God Bless! *
> 
> View attachment 4189816
> 
> View attachment 4189817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189819


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Oh my..... another beautiful bag? I would love to vacation in your closet someday! I also LOVE your strap


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my..... another beautiful bag? I would love to vacation in your closet someday! I also LOVE your strap



 Thank you , Sunshine ! You're welcome !


----------



## Firstchanellv28

In my fav color


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi midi soulmate


----------



## BlueCherry

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color



Lovely bag and such a pretty picture


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color


you look so beautiful!


----------



## yazj42

Lunch with friends with My marmont.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Angelica


----------



## RuedeNesle

yazj42 said:


> Lunch with friends with My marmont.


 Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Little Banana Republic Italian Leather Tote for the last few days.


----------



## Narnanz

My thrifted Guess came riding with me this morning.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  Taking my New Small MK Bristol nude pink handbag with the shoulder strap!  Not the best pics as it's way too early in the morning here!  I  The MK Charms! This one has a padlock & key! Currently hiding on the back of the bag!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Large O Case


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> @myluvofbags
> Thank you! She's really a special colour. From royal blue to deep indigo in different lights. Here's another picture of her in a royal blue light (with her scarlet sister - I couldn't pick so I bought both )


Love that you couldn't choose and got both!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ksuromax said:


> the Scarf and the City


Love the pun and the rainbow hardware


----------



## Pessie

There’s only one possible course of action to take after a session at the dental hygienist


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4191402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s only one possible course of action to take after a session at the dental hygienist



that seems to me to be the only appropriate measure , looks delicious , as well as the bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Calfskin City today


----------



## Pessie

Pollie-Jean said:


> that seems to me to be the only appropriate measure , looks delicious , as well as the bag


Yummy!  The smooth leather on your city looks beautiful


----------



## MKB0925

Molly0 said:


> Little Banana Republic Italian Leather Tote for the last few days.
> View attachment 4190746


Beautiful leather...I need to look at Banana Republic bags!



Pessie said:


> View attachment 4191402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s only one possible course of action to take after a session at the dental hygienist


Pretty color and you reminded me I need to make a dentist appt!


----------



## roundandround

Zenerdiode said:


> What a FABLICOUS BAL!
> 
> 
> 
> Great slouchy and carefree, beside being a happy looking bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Canard is showing her awesomeness once again. Still looking great after 10 years?



Thank you, I'm still very happy with Canard. She's 8+yrs. with me and condition is still great despite a lot of wear. But I may say I wear her with special care 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Are you kidding!?   It's a gorgeous Bal Canard!  I dream of finding a blue/marine Classic City in excellent condition



Thank you! I hope you can find one soon. Marine is one best sought after Bal colour.



Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday/last night...Chanel So Black Reissue WOC...happy weekend everyone



Great outing attire, the flamingo dress is TDF. So CUTE!



RuedeNesle said:


> Walking through Macy's handbag department this morning and saw this!   Since I'm not carrying any of the bags in the first picture I included a picture of the bag I am carrying. (Taken Wednesday at the Livermore Outlet where I bought the red saffiano wallet in the picture.)
> View attachment 4186821
> View attachment 4186822



Add me to the RED fanatics! Sometimes seeing beautiful red bags on here made me think….should I get another red bag? Thanks for posting.



missmandymarie said:


> Camping with my 9 month old for the first time so I didn’t bring any purses, just my Vera Bradley tote that I use as a diaper bag



What a great bag from VB! I like


----------



## CoachMaven

Coach 1941 Duffle in Chili


----------



## whateve

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4191402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s only one possible course of action to take after a session at the dental hygienist


What a beautiful smushy bag! Almond croissants are my favorite food! Sadly, or probably good for my health, no one sells them in my town.


----------



## Pessie

whateve said:


> What a beautiful smushy bag! Almond croissants are my favorite food! Sadly, or probably good for my health, no one sells them in my town.


 Hehe business opportunity?!


----------



## PurseLover85

My fabulous Coach Grace bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> Add me to the RED fanatics! Sometimes seeing beautiful red bags on here made me think…*.should I get another red bag?* Thanks for posting.


YESSSSSSS!  Seriously, YESSSSSS!
You're welcome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back in Vegas until the 25th! Arrived last night.
Leaving SFO and arriving at LAS:


----------



## Mimi_09

lovlouisvuitton said:


> That time of the week again when I go grocery shopping!  Taking my New Small MK Bristol nude pink handbag with the shoulder strap!  Not the best pics as it's way too early in the morning here!  I  The MK Charms! This one has a padlock & key! Currently hiding on the back of the bag!
> View attachment 4190962
> 
> View attachment 4190964


Beautiful bag, love this shade of pink color


----------



## Mimi_09

Firstchanellv28 said:


> In my fav color


My fav purse and color 2


----------



## remainsilly

Lv iena, after bike ride.


----------



## tealocean

PurseLover85 said:


> My fabulous Coach Grace bag


Beautiful!


----------



## christinemliu

This thread is always like a warm hug. My Dooney & Bourke Belvedere Mini Barlow in Oyster... loving the compartments:


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> YESSSSSSS!  Seriously, YESSSSSS!
> You're welcome!


Add me to the Crazy Red Bag Lover’s Group! I only have 3 and I know it’s not enough. Lol!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jimmy Choo Metallic Suede Biker Bag  Hobo on the way to the gym.  I soooo don’t feel like going today.


----------



## Narnanz

I think we should rename this thread Handbag Porn....loving these beautiful bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Add me to the Crazy Red Bag Lover’s Group! I only have 3 and I know it’s not enough. Lol!


 Welcome Sparkletastic! 
(P.S. You're right, 3 is not enough.)


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until the 25th! Arrived last night.
> Leaving SFO and arriving at LAS:
> View attachment 4191704
> View attachment 4191705
> View attachment 4191706



Have a fun trip RN.  Win big and eat well


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have a fun trip RN.  *Win big and eat well*


Thanks I!  
If I can't do both I'll settle for eating well! Just kidding! I want to win big.....so I can eat even better  (It's going to be 96 degrees here today, and 100 degrees tomorrow through the weekend. Missing SF weather already!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCM Vanity Rockstar


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM Vanity Rockstar



I really like this one.  I am starting to like their black logo pieces.  And this vanity style is just so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I really like this one.  I am starting to like their black logo pieces.  And this vanity style is just so cute.


Thank you IM. I wasn't really into this brand, but this particular model in black just caught my eye! It's the small size that i really loved about it.  And it's really easy to get things in and out of the bag for a small bag. It's  a mini interpretation of a LV Nice bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM Vanity Rockstar


It's cute and I like this style. Is it difficult to get into? I figure you would need to place it down to open the zipper and access your stuff.


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> It's cute and I like this style. Is it difficult to get into? I figure you would need to place it down to open the zipper and access your stuff.


Thank you Actually it is very easy for me cuz I wear it crossbody. As a crossbody when i open the bag,  the handle and the back of the bag come into a perfect open angle against my body. I was worried about it too, but it is more functional than i thought!


----------



## ScottyGal

LV Speedy


----------



## tatertot

One of my newest deliveries! Saint Laurent on our long country road


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Christine


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM Vanity Rockstar


This bag is soooo cute!  And, it looks really practical too!


tatertot said:


> One of my newest deliveries! Saint Laurent on our long country road
> View attachment 4192972


Gorgeous blue!! What size is this?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping for clothes for Mr. Sparkle on our way to hanging out / dancing tonight. 

My favorite bag - Dior Diorama in silver microcannage.  Love, love and more love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping for clothes for Mr. Sparkle on our way to hanging out / dancing tonight.
> 
> My favorite bag - Dior Diorama in silver microcannage.  Love, love and more love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192984


I totally agree with your feeling regarding this bag!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is soooo cute!  And, it looks really practical too!
> Gorgeous blue!! What size is this?


Thank you


----------



## tatertot

Sparkletastic said:


> This bag is soooo cute!  And, it looks really practical too!
> Gorgeous blue!! What size is this?



Thank you! This is the small size


----------



## Sparkletastic

tatertot said:


> Thank you! This is the small size


Perfect for that color!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping for clothes for Mr. Sparkle on our way to hanging out / dancing tonight.
> 
> My favorite bag - Dior Diorama in silver microcannage.  Love, love and more love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192984



Incredibly gorgeous — I believe this beauty is a favorite of many of us here on this thread.  Have a great night of shopping and dancing


----------



## BleuSaphir

This one! [emoji173]️


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you[emoji813] Actually it is very easy for me cuz I wear it crossbody. As a crossbody when i open the bag,  the handle and the back of the bag come into a perfect open angle against my body. I was worried about it too, but it is more functional than i thought!


Thanks, great to hear. I like this style and was always concerned about this yet never took the chance to actually try one. Now I might.


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193036


I love this creamy color Very latte-ish!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Mimi_09 said:


> My fav purse and color 2


Hehehe we are twinsies!!! I love it too!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

BlueCherry said:


> Lovely bag and such a pretty picture


Thanks beautiful!!!! Hehe it makes me happy!!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you look so beautiful!


Thanks! You made my day!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM Vanity Rockstar


Wow, where have you been hiding this beauty? I'm not a MCM fan either but this is soooo cute!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, where have you been hiding this beauty? I'm not a MCM fan either but this is soooo cute!!


I thought the same thing. @Sunshine mama, why haven’t we seen this before???


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this creamy color[emoji813] Very latte-ish!!


Haha, thank you. After I got home I noticed jeans transfer again...but took a baby wipe and came off again, thankfully.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My beautiful red/pink bag


----------



## 2cello

^What an adorable look!


----------



## couturequeen

YSL Emmanuelle


----------



## Livia1

Tinn3rz said:


> H Christine
> 
> View attachment 4192973



Love this!


----------



## MoMaMo

Bought in Februari , thought it would make a beautiful bag for Fall and took her out today for the first time [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Livia1 said:


> Love this!



Thank you! [emoji4] I don’t wear her often enough but trying to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCM Vanity Rockstar again.


----------



## Pessie

Bolide 35  (1991)


----------



## meowmix318

Taking a classic out with me today to a co ed wedding shower on my husband's side of the family


----------



## Miss_Dawn

myluvofbags said:


> LV Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193036


This is a perfect neutral


----------



## Miss_Dawn

meowmix318 said:


> Taking a classic out with me today to a co ed wedding shower on my husband's side of the family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193682


Beautiful! Enjoy the party!


----------



## leechiyong

Same bag, same story (out to eat again hehe):


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel Chevron Coco Handle in gunmetal/pewter with ruthenium hardware (“Sweetie”) all week.

And for the weekend my casual Gucci GG Abbey D-Ring Hobo in Black.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Chevron Coco Handle in gunmetal/pewter with ruthenium hardware (“Sweetie”) all week.
> 
> And for the weekend my casual Gucci GG Abbey D-Ring Hobo in Black.



Well hello Miss Dawn.  Hope you had a great week carrying beautiful Miss Sweetie.  Have a good weekend with your lovely Gucci and your other Big Sweetie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Well hello Miss Dawn.  Hope you had a great week carrying beautiful Miss Sweetie.  Have a good weekend with your lovely Gucci and your other Big Sweetie


Thank you sweetie @Iamminda  I hope you are doing great


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Just for kicks, here's a paint version of a picture of my Chanel Coco Handle  I took that picture myself at home, and I love how dramatic it looks


----------



## 2cello

Headed out for chicken and whiskey with hubby and dinky.


----------



## tolliv

My Caviar Chanel Jumbo Flap


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Out this morning for our Sunday service then lunch & dinner later. My Small black RM Love crossbody! 




*Side note:* Nearly all my LV & Other designer labels handbags have been stored away now due to the season changing. I live in a Fire danger area, so everything I would like to try & save is stored away until Summer is well & truly over with. Ugh! Next year!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Mmmm [emoji496] sushi


----------



## myluvofbags

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is a perfect neutral


Thank you.


----------



## bagloverny

At Nordstrom trying on clothes with my Saint Laurent medium Kate bag


----------



## coolmelondew

Brought my Small Monogram Envelope Wallet out for some sun. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Kelly Barton

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


xxx advertising.


----------



## Addicted to bags

My Burberry Square Satchel

https://us.burberry.com/the-square-satchel-in-leather-p40732781?search=true


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My Burberry Square Satchel
> 
> https://us.burberry.com/the-square-satchel-in-leather-p40732781?search=true
> 
> View attachment 4194170



This is pretty and goes well with your outfit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty and goes well with your outfit.


Awww you're so sweet IM!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci again today


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty and goes well with your outfit.


I agree.  @Addicted to bags looks amazing in this orange ensemble!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta
> View attachment 4194612


This is a really cool bag! May I ask what the name of the bag is?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci again today



I love pics of your pretty bags and your beautiful garden (those roses!!!!).


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool bag! May I ask what the name of the bag is?


Thanks!    BV didn’t give this bag a proper name, just called it “shoulder bag”.  It was a limited edition. I got it last summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach Nolita wristlet 19 in black pebbled leather with added Dinky chain to wear crossbody.  Needed something small for dining out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta
> View attachment 4194612


I'm so intrigued by this bag. How do you open it and how much does it fit?


----------



## Venessa84

40th birthday party for my coworker yesterday meant breaking out my LV Montaigne GM in iris


----------



## ksuromax

BleuSaphir said:


> This one! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193023


  


Firstchanellv28 said:


> My beautiful red/pink bag


i'd kill for your legs!! cute bag, too! 
@Sparkletastic your silver beauty is such a pleasure to see every time you post it!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar S


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pandora


----------



## OsloChic

Out driving for 4h today with my boy! Trying to keep my eyes on the road but still being distracted by this cutie!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ksuromax said:


> i'd kill for your legs!! cute bag, too!
> @Sparkletastic your silver beauty is such a pleasure to see every time you post it!!


Thanks babe!  Its prolly the angle


----------



## foreverbagslove

Business affinity in size small [emoji4]


----------



## APhiJill

Broke out my new Longchamp Club


----------



## themeanreds

This was last night on the way to a concert


----------



## RuedeNesle

themeanreds said:


> This was last night on the way to a concert
> View attachment 4195634


 Beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Do you have a red bag alert notification button on your device RN?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you have a red bag alert notification button on your device RN?


 That would be great! I would know when a red bag was posted,_ *and*_ I can put my helmet on before I look so I won't get a concussion when I faint!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> That would be great! I would know when a red bag was posted,_ *and*_ I can put my helmet on before I look so I won't get a concussion when I faint!


I did love your fainting emoji btw!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Another Coach Nolita 19 wristlet with my leather Dinky strap for wearing crossbody. Something small and lightweight for shopping/errands...


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


I just love seeing YOU loving red bags !!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Cole Haan


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I just love seeing YOU loving red bags !!!!


Hi SM! 
Thanks! I do! I really do!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I do! I really do!



On your birthday, we all need to wear a red bag to celebrate


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> On your birthday, we all need to wear a red bag to celebrate


Hi I! 
That would be so cool! Dang! My birthday is in August, so it's going to be a while.  In the meantime I'm looking forward to the red bag posts during the Christmas Holidays, Valentine's Day, (and National Wear Red Day! Friday, February 1, 2019 )!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you



Such a pretty collage of your red beauties (love EVERY one) — a perfect way to wish RN a Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> On your birthday, we all need to wear





Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you


 Where's my helmet?! I wasn't ready for all these beautiful red bags! 
I wanted to reply to your post, and now I'm going back to stare some more.

Thanks so much MD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you



I love red bags too.


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you


All so pretty! What's the top left one?


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan Skylar Weave


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Cole Haan Skylar Weave


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

She is so gorgeous! Is this a new CH design?


----------



## scrpo83

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> She is so gorgeous! Is this a new CH design?



Thanks..it's not new..i bought this bag almost 3 years ago..


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Thanks..it's not new..i bought this bag almost 3 years ago..


Oh my! I've been ignoring CH too long!


----------



## jax818

Took the lady out for a date night.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty collage of your red beauties (love EVERY one) — a perfect way to wish RN a Happy Belated Birthday



Thank you @Iamminda 
And the Gucci red Marmont was enabled by @RuedeNesle who refused to give me a pep talk that I don't need more red bags earlier this year  (You weren't much better sweetie; you just told me I had plenty of red and should buy a grey bag instead!!)



RuedeNesle said:


> Where's my helmet?! I wasn't ready for all these beautiful red bags!
> I wanted to reply to your post, and now I'm going back to stare some more.
> 
> Thanks so much MD!



You're very welcome 
Please don't get concussed with all these fainting spells. You should know by now that TPF is like riding a motorbike:  dangerous without the right equipment (a helmet, and a decent bank balance )



Sunshine mama said:


> I love red bags too.



 Thank you! 



whateve said:


> All so pretty! What's the top left one?


Thank you! It's a Burberry Hernville Small Leather Hobo in Military Red


----------



## ScottyGal

LV


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin 35 in gold togo leather with gold hardware for work


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


Sooooooooooo coooooool!!


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so intrigued by this bag. How do you open it and how much does it fit?


It opens by a clasp in the center plus two small snaps. It fits my compact wallet (a long wallet would fit also), key cles, cell phone, and other small items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> It opens by a clasp in the center plus two small snaps. It fits my compact wallet (a long wallet would fit also), key cles, cell phone, and other small items.
> View attachment 4196229
> 
> View attachment 4196230
> 
> View attachment 4196231


Wow thank you!! Soooooo BEAURIFUL and classy! I think this may be my next?
Is the claso secure?


----------



## Pessie

Old school balenciaga today as antidote to rising tide of logo-madness


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooooooooo coooooool!!



Thanks !


----------



## themeanreds

Vintage Gucci Boston this week


----------



## Addicted to bags

Vintage Coach (sorry don't remember the name) whom I purchased from a lovely tpf'er.


----------



## Addicted to bags

And continuing on with the vintage Coach, this 1995 made in Italy beauty. It's like a caviar leather that's been treated to stay lustrous.


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> And continuing on with the vintage Coach, this 1995 made in Italy beauty. It's like a caviar leather that's been treated to stay lustrous.
> 
> View attachment 4196605
> View attachment 4196606


Wow, it's simply a beautiful classic looking piece.


----------



## Scully Piper

Venessa84 said:


> 40th birthday party for my coworker yesterday meant breaking out my LV Montaigne GM in iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194862


She's just perfect and pretty [emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

Miss_Dawn said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle I'm not even carrying red this week but here's all my red bags for you


Wow!!! [emoji4]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> And continuing on with the vintage Coach, this 1995 made in Italy beauty. It's like a caviar leather that's been treated to stay lustrous.
> 
> View attachment 4196605
> View attachment 4196606



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️ [emoji162]+[emoji123][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Scully Piper

Addicted to bags said:


> And continuing on with the vintage Coach, this 1995 made in Italy beauty. It's like a caviar leather that's been treated to stay lustrous.
> 
> View attachment 4196605
> View attachment 4196606


You and your bag both look amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Scully Piper said:


> You and your bag both look amazing [emoji7]


Awww thank you Scully Piper


----------



## Addicted to bags

myluvofbags said:


> Wow, it's simply a beautiful classic looking piece.


Thank you myluvofbags. I bought 3. They are beautifully made and have a back slip pocket and inside zip pocket. Here's the family pic. Hopefully I haven't already shown it here.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you myluvofbags. I bought 3. They are beautifully made and have a back slip pocket and inside zip pocket. Here's the family pic. Hopefully I haven't already shown it here.
> 
> View attachment 4196758


Gotta track down a couple of these!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach (sorry don't remember the name) whom I purchased from a lovely tpf'er.
> 
> View attachment 4196596



Inspirational pic!!   Please enable me to look as good as you (will settle for 1/2 as good ).


----------



## tatertot

Took my new Mulberry out for a spin today[emoji522]


----------



## MM1565

This Burberry stopped me in my tracks...and pulled me in...and removed my wallet.  HA!

Any suggestions for purse inserts?


----------



## Venessa84

Scully Piper said:


> She's just perfect and pretty [emoji4]



Aww thank you sweetie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Inspirational pic!!   Please enable me to look as good as you (will settle for 1/2 as good ).


Awww Ms. Iamminda you will look fabulous when you get going on your plan


----------



## Addicted to bags

tatertot said:


> Took my new Mulberry out for a spin today[emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196864


What a cute pic! Makes me want lemonade for some reason, hmmm


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you myluvofbags. I bought 3. They are beautifully made and have a back slip pocket and inside zip pocket. Here's the family pic. Hopefully I haven't already shown it here.
> 
> View attachment 4196758


Wow, a trio of beauties! You picked 3 great neutral colors.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Gotta track down a couple of these!


Me too! Please let me know if you find one you don't like!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What a cute pic! Makes me want lemonade for some reason, hmmm


Was thinking the same thing while I'm on my cardio!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> What a cute pic! Makes me want lemonade for some reason, hmmm :


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Took my new Mulberry out for a spin today[emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196864





Is this your bike?!?? That’s the cutest darn thing! Oh and the bag is nice too. Lol


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## sdkitty

Marc Jacobs Blake.....new to me


----------



## Mimi_09

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you myluvofbags. I bought 3. They are beautifully made and have a back slip pocket and inside zip pocket. Here's the family pic. Hopefully I haven't already shown it here.
> 
> View attachment 4196758


Wow, love these classic pieces


----------



## sherrylynn

sdkitty said:


> Marc Jacobs Blake.....new to me
> View attachment 4197536


Love it! I always wanted this bag!


----------



## sdkitty

sherrylynn said:


> Love it! I always wanted this bag!


thanks
me too...only took me about 9 years


----------



## tatertot

Addicted to bags said:


> What a cute pic! Makes me want lemonade for some reason, hmmm





BeachBagGal said:


> Is this your bike?!?? That’s the cutest darn thing! Oh and the bag is nice too. Lol



Thanks, ladies!! No, this bike is at a wonderful place called https://www.instagram.com/windandjames/ that is owned by a very close friend of mine. We're hosting an event this weekend https://www.eventbrite.com/e/boss-babe-expo-tickets-47480989919 so I've been snapping lots of bag pics as the renovations are done


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry on the farm[emoji609][emoji173]️


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> Vintage Coach (sorry don't remember the name) whom I purchased from a lovely tpf'er.
> 
> View attachment 4196596


Hey good-looking! Love the tan bag and shoes with the black and white outfit


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> And continuing on with the vintage Coach, this 1995 made in Italy beauty. It's like a caviar leather that's been treated to stay lustrous.
> 
> View attachment 4196605
> View attachment 4196606


Beautiful bag and you! Leather looks amazing. Are you Coach content now or is this just for starters? 

And behold, there are those d**n Kettlebells that keep haunting my tPF enjoyment!  Can't you just push them to the side for mod pics?! They're invading my lazy-ar*sed safe zone


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

tenKrat said:


> It opens by a clasp in the center plus two small snaps. It fits my compact wallet (a long wallet would fit also), key cles, cell phone, and other small items.
> View attachment 4196229
> 
> View attachment 4196230
> 
> View attachment 4196231


Beautiful red BV and I also see you have the same Envirosax as I do


----------



## tatertot

.


----------



## msd_bags

I’ve been attending a conference in the past few days with my Jimmy Choo Raven (small). She’s so lightweight and very convenient to carry as I go back and forth to the hotel which is adjacent to the convention center and as I go around the very huge convention center.


----------



## Narnanz

tatertot said:


> Mulberry on the farm[emoji609][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197700


That is such a breath taking red...wonderful colour.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful bag and you! Leather looks amazing. Are you Coach content now or is this just for starters?
> 
> And behold, there are those d**n Kettlebells that keep haunting my tPF enjoyment!  Can't you just push them to the side for mod pics?! They're invading my lazy-ar*sed safe zone


I think I'm Coach content for now, but one never knows with me 

Stop picking on my poor kettlebells


----------



## Addicted to bags

tatertot said:


> Mulberry on the farm[emoji609][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197700


That's a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Mcm Vanity Rockstar again!!! With a twisted "extra" handle to protect the perfect half moon shaped handle. The OCD in me creeps out again.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm Vanity Rockstar again!!! [emoji813]With a twisted "extra" handle to protect the perfect half moon shaped handle. The OCD in me creeps out again.[emoji3]


Love it, you come up with some great hacks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tatertot said:


> Mulberry on the farm[emoji609][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197700


Beautiful!


----------



## Scully Piper

MM1565 said:


> This Burberry stopped me in my tracks...and pulled me in...and removed my wallet.  HA!
> 
> Any suggestions for purse inserts?


Wow!!! She looks so pretty and buttery soft leather.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm Vanity Rockstar again!!! [emoji813]With a twisted "extra" handle to protect the perfect half moon shaped handle. The OCD in me creeps out again.[emoji3]


I [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] your Rockstar


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm Vanity Rockstar again!!! With a twisted "extra" handle to protect the perfect half moon shaped handle. The OCD in me creeps out again.



I love this bag of yours — and I always look forward to seeing your creative hacks/embellishments


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been attending a conference in the past few days with my Jimmy Choo Raven (small). She’s so lightweight and very convenient to carry as I go back and forth to the hotel which is adjacent to the convention center and as I go around the very huge convention center.
> View attachment 4197835


Yay! Bag twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Mulberry on the farm[emoji609][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197700


Most beautiful red fruit I ever saw!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Love it, you come up with some great hacks!



Thank you



Scully Piper said:


> I [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] your Rockstar


Thank you



Iamminda said:


> I love this bag of yours — and I always look forward to seeing your creative hacks/embellishments


Thank you


----------



## nikki626

Gold metalic McGraw TB tote. Not to big..not to small


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## tolliv

I just bought this Lili T bag/pack while on mini vacation. It’s the perfect throw around bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was reminded to wear this summer beauty before fall sets in so we had fun running around today.  Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lambskin w/ghw.


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow thank you!! Soooooo BEAURIFUL and classy! I think this may be my next?
> Is the claso secure?


Yes, clasp is secure.


----------



## pennypenny

hashtag BOTD [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkletastic

pennypenny said:


> View attachment 4198777
> 
> 
> hashtag BOTD [emoji4]


Maxi or SF jumbo?


----------



## MooMooVT

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar S


Oh! Love this! I'm jonesing for a bazar shopper but I'm firmly on Ban Island until Christmas. Love your color combo!


----------



## pennypenny

Sparkletastic said:


> Maxi or SF jumbo?



This is a Maxi. [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Some of you might remember when our sunshinemama revealed this beauty which I now Need? Want? Have to have? 




Well I found that she did an awesome review of this cutie on YouTube.
Check it out and let's support a fellow tpf'er by subscribing to her channel 

Here's the link to the review.


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> I was reminded to wear this summer beauty before fall sets in so we had fun running around today.  Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lambskin w/ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198767


 This is so much fun! Love it! I probably won't ever have a yellow bag, but seeing them always makes me smile!



pennypenny said:


> View attachment 4198777
> 
> 
> hashtag BOTD [emoji4]


 Beautiful! I love seeing inside bags. Very nice!


----------



## serenityneow

Your photos are stunning.  Fabulous eye--an artist, perhaps?



tatertot said:


> Took my new Mulberry out for a spin today[emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196864


----------



## serenityneow

Wow, this is gorgeous.  What's the style name? 



MM1565 said:


> This Burberry stopped me in my tracks...and pulled me in...and removed my wallet.  HA!
> 
> Any suggestions for purse inserts?


----------



## myluvofbags

Sparkletastic said:


> I was reminded to wear this summer beauty before fall sets in so we had fun running around today.  Miss Dior Sliding Chain in yellow lambskin w/ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198767


I love this! Such a happy color, use it while you can!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A backpack kind of day today


----------



## ksuromax

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Love this! I'm jonesing for a bazar shopper but I'm firmly on Ban Island until Christmas. Love your color combo!


i was tellin myself the same thing, and then i saw this and promo... 
Ban?? who said 'ban'??


----------



## Sandra.AT

Wearing my speedy for the last time this weekend .. I hope it will be sold quickly next week[emoji12]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> A backpack kind of day today



This is such a beautiful backpack — and the bandeau looks perfect on it,


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A backpack kind of day today


Can something be TOO stunning? I love how you paired that bandeau. It makes the bag POP!  I don't have this in my collection, but it actually is waiting to be given as a gift sitting in my bedroom all ready to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sorry for the broken record.....Vanity Rockstar again...but with LV bandeau as an extra handle/decoration today. The bandeau overwhelms the bag but I like it


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> Most beautiful red fruit I ever saw!!



Thanks Sunshine mama I thought it needed to be picked



serenityneow said:


> Your photos are stunning.  Fabulous eye--an artist, perhaps?



Thank you I'm not an artist but I love doing anything creative. We live in an area that makes snapping my bag pics lots of fun and I tend to keep my camera in the car so when I see what might make a good shot I stop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@tatertot 

You are blessed you live in a place like that!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta baseball cervo hobo with leather pouches inside to mitigate the difficulties of the inherent “black hole”


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta baseball cervo hobo with leather pouches inside to mitigate the difficulties of the inherent “black hole”
> View attachment 4199146


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry for the broken record.....Vanity Rockstar again...but with LV bandeau as an extra handle/decoration today. The bandeau overwhelms the bag but I like it



What a lovely bandeau and you so skillfully twisted/braided it into a perfect handle!!!  How do you do it?  I can’t even do it with crepe paper (for birthday decorations ).  I should probably check your Ytube channel for info, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely bandeau and you so skillfully twisted/braided it into a perfect handle!!!  How do you do it?  I can’t even do it with crepe paper (for birthday decorations ).  I should probably check your Ytube channel for info, lol.


Thank you IM. This is for you.
The basic steps are:
1. Hold both ends  with each hand.
2. Twist with right hand until
3. when both ends are held together 
4. the scarf automatically coils itself. It's like magic.


----------



## Molly0

Good for a rainy day:


----------



## luvlux64

Yesterday’s (didn’t upload for some reason  ) . TGIF guys


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM. This is for you.
> The basic steps are:
> 1. Hold both ends  with each hand.
> 2. Twist with right hand until
> 3. when both ends are held together
> 4. the scarf automatically coils itself. It's like magic.



Thanks so much SM .  I need to try this as soon as I can dig up a scarf (May have questions once I try, lol).  Appreciate you showing me


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Good for a rainy day:
> View attachment 4199306


Yes! Perfect for a rainy day. Cute and practical.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By The Way


----------



## dyyong

The classic have been hiding the whole summer, it’s time to play ^_^


----------



## MM1565

serenityneow said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous.  What's the style name?




The Leather Grommet Detail Bag.  Certainly not the catchiest name but I’ve used it the last 3 days visiting Toronto & love it!!  Not sure how/if I’d use it on a plane.  We drove to a Toronto.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Really going full on with the boho look with my newest HG addition - the Chloe Faye! (Plus my brand new brown ankle booties for fall!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really going full on with the boho look with my newest HG addition - the Chloe Faye! (Plus my brand new brown ankle booties for fall!)


Holy Grail bag and holey jeans!!! 
Wonderful together!


----------



## tolliv

Still carrying this beauty with a few of my favs inside. Perfect for running around because the leather is so soft.


----------



## Purseloco

I'm carrying my MK large raven bag today, (pearl gray).


----------



## Iamminda

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really going full on with the boho look with my newest HG addition - the Chloe Faye! (Plus my brand new brown ankle booties for fall!)



What a great look from head to toe!  Congrats on getting your HG.  Btw, your earrings look cool too!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Had her for a couple of weeks, but first time I took her out! 

Black Chanel Mini Rectangle, LGHW


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I think I'm Coach content for now, but one never knows with me
> 
> Stop picking on my poor kettlebells


I know, I should be picking kettlebells _up_, not picking _on_ them


----------



## Mimi_09

Getting my glasses with the Red Speedy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mimi_09 said:


> Getting my glasses with the Red Speedy


Beautiful!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Delvaux Brilliant today.


----------



## Iamminda

Mimi_09 said:


> Getting my glasses with the Red Speedy



This is so pretty.  Even though I can’t do Speedies, i am especially fond of the vintage epi ones and I love the red one the best.


----------



## tealocean

Mimi_09 said:


> Getting my glasses with the Red Speedy


Love the red!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Y’all know I hate to actually _go_ shopping. I just want lots of pretty things to appear in my closet. 

But, today I braved the rain and went bargain shopping with my Grey Lady. 

Chanel Grey Lamb Single Classic Flap Jumbo w/ ‘07 Bijoux Chain. 


_Is it bad that I protected her more from the rain than me. _


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Y’all know I hate to actually _go_ shopping. I just want lots of pretty things to appear in my closet.
> 
> But, today I braved the rain and went bargain shopping with my Grey Lady.
> 
> Chanel Grey Lamb Single Classic Flap Jumbo w/ ‘07 Bijoux Chain.
> View attachment 4200771
> 
> _Is it bad that I protected her more from the rain than me. _



I always drool a little whenever I see this beauty .  That bijoux chain!!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, I should be picking kettlebells _up_, not picking _on_ them


True


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tinn3rz said:


> Delvaux Brilliant today.
> 
> View attachment 4200442


That is a gorgeous bag. Does it come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## Addicted to bags

This was delivered today. A Loewe Hammock bag. It's bigger then my preferred size but I'm going to try to make it work because I love the colors.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

my brother just got me the supreme mini Dionysus the other day. I adore it!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This was delivered today. A Loewe Hammock bag. It's bigger then my preferred size but I'm going to try to make it work because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200828
> View attachment 4200825
> View attachment 4200826



What a beauty!!!  I love this.  It coordinates well with what you are wearing today.  And as usual, love your inspirational toned and fit mod shot


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!!!  I love this.  It coordinates well with what you are wearing today.  And as usual, love your inspirational toned and fit mod shot


Don't tell my trainer but I was bad on Friday. I skipped my gym workout  But I tried to make up for it a little by walking a lot today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lvuittonaddict said:


> my brother just got me the supreme mini Dionysus the other day. I adore it!!


What a nice brother!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a gorgeous bag. Does it come with a shoulder strap?



Thank you! Yes it does, but I didn’t put it on today. [emoji846]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Before heading home, stopped by KK to have some coffee and donuts. Carrying my Coach Margot Carryall in Midnight. [emoji173]️ it!


----------



## ceriseluster

My Stella Mccartney addiction


----------



## chloe_chanel

Sandra.AT said:


> Wearing my speedy for the last time this weekend .. I hope it will be sold quickly next week[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199003


Your shoes! What brand are they?


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, I should be picking kettlebells _up_, not picking _on_ them


LOL!


Iamminda said:


> I always drool a little whenever I see this beauty .  That bijoux chain!!!!!!


Thanks!  I love this chain too!  It can be noisy but it’s worth it.  


Addicted to bags said:


> This was delivered today. A Loewe Hammock bag. It's bigger then my preferred size but I'm going to try to make it work because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200828
> View attachment 4200825
> View attachment 4200826


I like the colors too. Will your things get lost in it. Perhaps pouches can help? 


Addicted to bags said:


> Don't tell my trainer but I was bad on Friday. I skipped my gym workout  But I tried to make up for it a little by walking a lot today.


Workout skip twinsies!  It was raining Friday so I also skipped my workout and went for a massage instead.


----------



## Sandra.AT

chloe_chanel said:


> Your shoes! What brand are they?


They are not really from a brand.. they are from "u and me"


----------



## Mimi_09

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty.  Even though I can’t do Speedies, i am especially fond of the vintage epi ones and I love the red one the best.


Thank You


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Out and about with my Prada Galleria


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Out and about with my Prada Galleria



Beautiful picture of your Galleria (and Laduree, love Laduree).  Hope you had a fun day shopping Miss Dawn


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture of your Galleria (and Laduree, love Laduree).  Hope you had a fun day shopping Miss Dawn


Thank you sweetie Iamminda. Hope you are having a great weekend


----------



## luvlux64

Celebrating the start of Fall Fashion with Reds 
Have an awesome Sunday


----------



## RuedeNesle

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrating the start of Fall Fashion with Reds
> Have an awesome Sunday
> View attachment 4201430
> View attachment 4201431


 Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


I thought you'd like those pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Out and about with my Prada Galleria


This is so pretty! Reminds me of your garden pictures somehow and your bag looks like it's in an ad!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tinn3rz said:


> Delvaux Brilliant today.
> 
> View attachment 4200442


BEAUTIFUL! Is it easy to carry?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought you'd like those pictures!


I like them a LOT!


----------



## shazzy quijano

My lovely purse will go out with me today


----------



## Law

I honestly cannot believe how much I use this Bag since I converted it to the cross body strap [emoji172]


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> This was delivered today. A Loewe Hammock bag. It's bigger then my preferred size but I'm going to try to make it work because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200828
> View attachment 4200825
> View attachment 4200826


It's gorgeous, love the ocean colours! I think the size looks just fine, maybe some more mod pics so we can make really sure 


Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4201593


Speaking of ocean colours, wow, this is a spectacular such colour, too!


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's gorgeous, love the ocean colours! I think the size looks just fine, maybe some more mod pics so we can make really sure
> 
> Speaking of ocean colours, wow, this is a spectacular such colour, too!


Thanks!


----------



## luvlux64

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so pretty! Reminds me of your garden pictures somehow and your bag looks like it's in an ad!


Thank you very much


----------



## Tinn3rz

Sunshine mama said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Is it easy to carry?



Thank you! Easy for the most part. The buckling to open and close the bag takes a little getting used to and needs to be broken in since it’s very stiff when you first get her.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Out and about with my Prada Galleria


Wow, this is a classic beauty!!


shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4201539
> 
> My lovely purse will go out with me today


So yummy looking!


----------



## gswpurse

tod's double t crossbody bag


----------



## tealocean

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Before heading home, stopped by KK to have some coffee and donuts. Carrying my Coach Margot Carryall in Midnight. [emoji173]️ it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201022


 Beautiful bag! The small Margot was the first Coach bag I really fell in love with. I love the shape of it! I saw there used to be a slightly smaller version that I'd love to try. I love seeing yours in action!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Out and about with my Prada Galleria


Your bag and pictures are stunning! I agree, it could be an ad! Better than an ad!


----------



## tealocean

luvlux64 said:


> Celebrating the start of Fall Fashion with Reds
> Have an awesome Sunday
> View attachment 4201430
> View attachment 4201431


Love all the reds!


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4201593


This color and leather!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


I knew you'd be right on that beautiful red outfit RN


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Valentino RockStud


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I knew you'd be right on that beautiful red outfit RN


I couldn't stop staring!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I couldn't stop staring!


It is a gorgeous outfit. Red is one of my favorite colors too. I think I own 5 or 6 red handbags myself. And I used to have the same Neo Noe until a burglar stole it along with the red bandolier strap I bought for it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> It is a gorgeous outfit. Red is one of my favorite colors too. I think I own 5 or 6 red handbags myself. And I used to have the same Neo Noe until a burglar stole it along with the red bandolier strap I bought for it


Sorry!!


----------



## Pessie

An oldie today


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Wool City


----------



## shazzy quijano

Time to switch to my Givenchy Pandora


----------



## shoes+handbags

Coach 1941 Duffle in Oxblood


----------



## Shelby33

Isabella Fiore


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It is a gorgeous outfit. Red is one of my favorite colors too. I think I own 5 or 6 red handbags myself. And I used to have the same Neo Noe until a burglar stole it along with the red bandolier strap I bought for it


I didn't know whether to hit the like button or not. I didn't like what happened to your neo noe but i do like that you love red! Red is also one of my fave colors.  But my actual fave color doesn't exit cuz it's the color of sunset/sunshine. How does one describe that color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Wool City


LOVE this look!!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE this look!!!!!!


Thank you !


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Sorry!!


Thanks guys! It happened last year but I've moved on now. But I was definitely upset for awhile as they got more then the Neo Noe!


----------



## themeanreds

Over the weekend while enjoying some cocktails to celebrate a friend’s birthday. Vintage Dior flap bag/clutch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> It is a gorgeous outfit. Red is one of my favorite colors too. I think I own 5 or 6 red handbags myself. *And I used to have the same Neo Noe until a burglar stole it along with the red bandolier strap I bought for it*


 I'm sorry that happened to you. Someone broke in our house about 5 years ago. It's a terribly feeling. Every day we were realizing other things were moved or missing.  It's takes a while before you're comfortable in your home again.


----------



## Yuki85

Monday is over [emoji111]️


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Isabella Fiore
> View attachment 4202183


LOVE LOVE
Is this an exotic?


----------



## Law

Yuki85 said:


> Monday is over [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 4202303



Beautiful Bal Yuki !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Wow, this is a classic beauty!!
> So yummy looking!





tealocean said:


> Your bag and pictures are stunning! I agree, it could be an ad! Better than an ad!



Thank you very much.
I am on a business trip at the moment, so this bag feels very appropriate. Here is another picture of her sitting pretty with two of my travel cosmetic cases  she's a perfect neutral (for my outfits)


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> LOVE LOVE
> Is this an exotic?


No, embossed leather I think


----------



## Mimi_09

Taking the Red Speedy for the afternoon walk and ice-cream


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. Someone broke in our house about 5 years ago. It's a terribly feeling. Every day we were realizing other things were moved or missing.  It's takes a while before you're comfortable in your home again.


Yes exactly! But I was really more hopping mad then nervous. They made such a mess tossing my house. Pretty much got all my LV stuff which I why I've diversified my collection now. What I have now is more under the radar and now I had a small locked area built in my home where I store my beauties. I guess it's a small panic room for purses, hahaha! 

I'm sorry it happened to you too RN.


----------



## casseyelsie

Tinn3rz said:


> Delvaux Brilliant today.
> 
> View attachment 4200442



Love this bag.  It’s still on my wishlist!  [emoji7]


----------



## ceriseluster

Time to use this baby for our breakfast date


----------



## Narnanz

ceriseluster said:


> View attachment 4202766
> 
> 
> Time to use this baby for our breakfast date


Im not really a black bag person...but that is so pretty.


----------



## Tinn3rz

casseyelsie said:


> Love this bag.  It’s still on my wishlist!  [emoji7]



Love it too! I really want to add a GM to my collection but haven’t figured out what color as of yet. [emoji4]


----------



## chloe_chanel

Yuki85 said:


> Monday is over [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 4202303


Ooooh your purse charm is sooo cute! Where'd you get the little guy?


----------



## Molly0

ceriseluster said:


> View attachment 4202766
> 
> 
> Time to use this baby for our breakfast date


Really lovely!


----------



## March786

My latest mini addition


----------



## dyyong

This was yesterday at library, gonna switch out today as it’s pouring


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> This was delivered today. A Loewe Hammock bag. It's bigger then my preferred size but I'm going to try to make it work because I love the colors.
> 
> View attachment 4200828
> View attachment 4200825
> View attachment 4200826



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

City Rouge Brique


----------



## Pessie

dyyong said:


> This was yesterday at library, gonna switch out today as it’s pouring
> View attachment 4203009


Is the bag behind your Céline dragon diffusion??


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dyyong said:


> This was yesterday at library, gonna switch out today as it’s pouring
> View attachment 4203009


Stunning! Gorgeous leather


----------



## foreverbagslove

It starts to feel like fall!!


----------



## Elsie87

Black B35 togo ghw


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach 1941 Dinky. [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes exactly! But I was really more hopping mad then nervous. They made such a mess tossing my house. Pretty much got all my LV stuff which I why I've diversified my collection now. What I have now is more under the radar and now I had a small locked area built in my home where I store my beauties. I guess it's a small panic room for purses, hahaha!
> 
> *I'm sorry it happened to you too RN. *


Thanks ATB 
It was mid November. I had only 4 vacation days remaining for the year so I was working Monday then I was going to have the rest of the week off to chill and shop for the holidays. I drove home Monday after work looking forward to the rest of the week at home, only to walk in and find a mess! I spent my vacation contacting the Police with updates and cleaning up the mess. He (the Police caught him when he tried to pawn some of the jewelry he stole from us and 6 other homes!), broke in through a door we rarely used in the back so we didn't know how he got in until we checked the back of the house and saw the broken door. We didn't get everything back but the great news is I got back my father's gold chain and my grandmother's ring!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mimi_09 said:


> Taking the Red Speedy for the afternoon walk and ice-cream
> 
> View attachment 4202723



Two of my favorite things! Red bags and ice cream!



Pollie-Jean said:


> City Rouge Brique


Beautiful!


----------



## BlueCherry

dyyong said:


> This was yesterday at library, gonna switch out today as it’s pouring
> View attachment 4203009



Yay another box ... 

My ex husband is taking me out to choose a birthday gift but I’ll be sure to just choose just a little something, perhaps a nice sweater for the forthcoming cold weather




And a first live outing for this sparkly little cardholder I’ve had for a while now


----------



## Mimi_09

RuedeNesle said:


> Two of my favorite things! Red bags and ice cream!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


Me2 . I'm not a big fan of black, so red/blue is the color for my dark outfits.


----------



## shazzy quijano

Matchy matchy


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB
> It was mid November. I had only 4 vacation days remaining for the year so I was working Monday then I was going to have the rest of the week off to chill and shop for the holidays. I drove home Monday after work looking forward to the rest of the week at home, only to walk in and find a mess! I spent my vacation contacting the Police with updates and cleaning up the mess. He (the Police caught him when he tried to pawn some of the jewelry he stole from us and 6 other homes!), broke in through a door we rarely used in the back so we didn't know how he got in until we checked the back of the house and saw the broken door. We didn't get everything back but the great news is I got back my father's gold chain and my grandmother's ring!


Wow!! You got some of your things back? That was fortunate, especially about your father's chain and grandmother's ring. I'm sorry your vacation was ruined


----------



## Mimi_09

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4203285
> 
> Matchy matchy


Pretty pretty, love the shades of those colors


----------



## Yuki85

Law said:


> Beautiful Bal Yuki !



thank you! The leather is just amazing!


----------



## Yuki85

chloe_chanel said:


> Ooooh your purse charm is sooo cute! Where'd you get the little guy?



Online! I think AliExpress [emoji1][emoji199]


----------



## yazj42

My Alma BB in amarante


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

BlueCherry said:


> Yay another box ...
> 
> My ex husband is taking me out to choose a birthday gift but I’ll be sure to just choose just a little something, perhaps a nice sweater for the forthcoming cold weather
> 
> View attachment 4203253
> 
> 
> And a first live outing for this sparkly little cardholder I’ve had for a while now
> 
> View attachment 4203257


Again, the Box is a stunningly beautiful less is more bag    

Your ex buys you birthday gifts?! This is almost as impressive as your bag collection! Almost


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow!! You got some of your things back? That was fortunate, especially about your father's chain and grandmother's ring. I'm sorry your vacation was ruined


Yes! I was very happy to get at least those two items back. 
Thanks ATB!


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Yay another box ...
> 
> My ex husband is taking me out to choose a birthday gift but I’ll be sure to just choose just a little something, perhaps a nice sweater for the forthcoming cold weather
> 
> View attachment 4203253
> 
> 
> And a first live outing for this sparkly little cardholder I’ve had for a while now
> 
> View attachment 4203257



Beautiful Bag and cardholder.   And Happy Birthday BC


----------



## Mimi_09

Going to the library with my Miu Miu Bauletto


----------



## dyyong

Pessie said:


> Is the bag behind your Céline dragon diffusion??



Yes, it’s the small size ^_^


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4203463


What is this beautiful bag?


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach 1941 Dinky. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4203183


 Beautiful! This looks very classy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203508


The hearts on this red!!!!! so beautiful!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! This looks very classy.



Thanks! Loving using it again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton


----------



## BlueCherry

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Again, the Box is a stunningly beautiful less is more bag
> 
> Your ex buys you birthday gifts?! This is almost as impressive as your bag collection! Almost



Yes I love the simplicity of the box 

He does occasionally but I’ve always bought him things, lately things I’d like to steal - a Balenciaga clutch, an LV 6 key ring holder, an LV belt and lastly an LV wallet/cardholder. He’s not into luxury goods at all but I think he knows by my excitement as he opens them that they must be.... 

LMAO at “almost”


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Bag and cardholder.   And Happy Birthday BC



Thanks IM, I’m getting on now ...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> What is this beautiful bag?


I had to check! It says 'Sabina New York'.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600


Amazing color!


----------



## Molly0

A lil’ Kate Spade today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mimi_09 said:


> Going to the library with my Miu Miu Bauletto





whateve said:


> Vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203508


More red beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Leaving Las Vegas 
Back at SFO.  (Still at SFO! Waiting for my DD to get off work so she can pick me up.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600


 I just love her!


----------



## Ria E

What model is this?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Montaigne mm mono to work


----------



## BlueCherry

Needed a work to dinner bag so chose my small trifold


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> An oldie today
> View attachment 4201971


nothing can beat this leather!!


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Monday is over [emoji111]️
> 
> View attachment 4202303


   


Sparkletastic said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600


this read is just fabulous!! and i do agree with your decision (over caviar)


----------



## ksuromax

when less is more 
Balenciaga Air hobo
simple and versatile


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> this read is just fabulous!! and i do agree with your decision (over caviar)


Thanks! It took me almost 8 months to decide. Lol! But, absolutely the right decision for me. Some bags are expected to handle everything. Some are just expected to look pretty (and still function). 


ksuromax said:


> when less is more
> Balenciaga Air hobo
> simple and versatile


 I haven’t seen this style. The leather looks yummy!!


----------



## luvlux64

tealocean said:


> Love all the reds!


Thank you   ... my fav color & my fav bag & shoe combo in Reds   ... every time I wear that Red Gucci slides, people eyes go down on my feet 
Have a nice day


----------



## Mimi_09

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203508


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Cupid


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks! It took me almost 8 months to decide. Lol! But, absolutely the right decision for me. Some bags are expected to handle everything. Some are just expected to look pretty (and still function).
> I haven’t seen this style. The leather looks yummy!!


it was made for a short period of time and in very small quantity, only true Bal fans know about them, as they were not massively advertised (unlike the Ikea-alike bag ) 
mine is made in calfskin and with contrast stitching, which makes it even more special and rare, and i am waiting for another one in lambskin, a size smaller and in yummy plum colour


----------



## Mimi_09

Sparkletasti said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600


Wow, stunning beauty! Love it


----------



## ccbaggirl89

in the handbag dept, of course!, with my pink le pliage


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga today , Off White yesterday


----------



## shazzy quijano

Hi there pretty, we will go out together today.


----------



## Shelby33

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4205051
> 
> Hi there pretty, we will go out together today.


LOVE this!!


----------



## Mimi_09

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4205051
> 
> Hi there pretty, we will go out together today.


It's a beauty


----------



## christinemliu

Using my lovely, smooshy, soft, practical, new Massaccesi Soulmate Midi:


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).



Gorgeous colour bag & HW IM, hope you enjoyed the hash browns, it’s not easy to get good ones in the UK


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Gorgeous colour bag & HW IM, hope you enjoyed the hash browns, it’s not easy to get good ones in the UK



Thanks BC .  I am actually not too picky about my hash browns — and would eat one (or two) from McDonalds, lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).


A two-fer!!  Beautiful light blue bag Minda!
I didn't know Chick-fil-A made breakfast!?!


----------



## meowmix318

Addicted to bags said:


> A two-fer!! [emoji38] Beautiful light blue bag Minda!
> I didn't know Chick-fil-A made breakfast!?!


They have several offerings for breakfast and is served til 10:30 am


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> A two-fer!!  Beautiful light blue bag Minda!
> I didn't know Chick-fil-A made breakfast!?!


Thanks ATB.  You are missing out — I really like their sausage egg biscuit, with hash browns, lol.  (Note, they are like tater tots, not one big one).


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).


 Such a sweet soothing color, and that leather!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Such a sweet soothing color, and that leather!!!



Thanks TO .  I love this soft blue too.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I love the LV brittany bag..it is soo comfortable to wear and I love the magnolia colour so happy to have here even though I have again similiar bag styles haha I can't help it..I love this style (montaigne, brittany)..


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo tote


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A. Wang Rocco


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sandra.AT said:


> I love the LV brittany bag..it is soo comfortable to wear and I love the magnolia colour so happy to have here even though I have again similiar bag styles haha I can't help it..I love this style (montaigne, brittany)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205840


These boots


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).


Love your Dakotah and Chik fil-A. We just got one in our area over the summer...so good!!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Yesterday... LV Pochette Félicie for some errands.


----------



## shazzy quijano

YSL everything today. Yes, Christmas is near lol


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love your Dakotah and Chik fil-A. We just got one in our area over the summer...so good!!



Thanks MKB — I love them both too


----------



## Christofle

Off to Stowe Vermont for the weekend.


----------



## jcnc

Sorry for the hazy photo but after a rough week, my pink dress and the pink fob on my fav speedy was such a mood uplifter


----------



## Addicted to bags

Christofle said:


> Off to Stowe Vermont for the weekend.


May I ask who makes this beautiful duffle?


----------



## Christofle

Addicted to bags said:


> May I ask who makes this beautiful duffle?



Roots Canada, the model is called the Banff duffle. It is a custom order in Horween leather (possibly chromexcel), Riri zippers and a lime green inner lining. It was part of a collaboration between Roots and Horween a couple of years back that was available in Cobalt blue but I opted to have a colour blocked version. 

Roots offers customization options for their bags  
and shoes for a small premium or for free during a leather event.


----------



## Molly0

K. S.


----------



## Sparkletastic

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4206110
> 
> YSL everything today. Yes, Christmas is near lol


I love everything in this picture. Are the shoes comfortable? I keep thinking of getting some. 


jcnc said:


> View attachment 4206168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hazy photo but after a rough week, my pink dress and the pink fob on my fav speedy was such a mood uplifter


Love the pink!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Gloomy days yesterday and today called for my small red (fuoco) Prada double zip tote.


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier


----------



## yazj42

Carrying this beauty today for dinner


----------



## Narnanz

US brand OldTrend Daisy tote...vegan tanned leather....she hasnt been out for a while...I seemed to be using my more structured bags.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sparkletastic said:


> Gloomy days yesterday and today called for my small red (fuoco) Prada double zip tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206211


So simple, so gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Quick change into my Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB for the evening.


----------



## yazj42

My favorite bag. No matter what I carry, I always go back to one of my longchamp backpacks. Light, chic, and fits a lot of stuff.


----------



## BagLadyT

Waiting on my breakfast!


----------



## BagLadyT

yazj42 said:


> My favorite bag. No matter what I carry, I always go back to one of my longchamp backpacks. Light, chic, and fits a lot of stuff.



I just got this in light pink to use as a mini diaper bag when baby girl gets here.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> What a treat for me to eat breakfast at Chick-fil-A — and dine in too, lol, so the hash browns were very crispy. (Credit to ATB for mentioning fast food hash browns in the food thread ).


LOVE this colour and what a yummy breakfast! Hope you are having a great weekend sweetie Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

LV Pochette Accessoires with matching mono strap today. Hiding in my rose garden


----------



## Miss_Dawn

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4206168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hazy photo but after a rough week, my pink dress and the pink fob on my fav speedy was such a mood uplifter


You look great and I'm sorry you had a tough week. I hope the weekend and next week are better


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4207066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my breakfast!


Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Gloomy days yesterday and today called for my small red (fuoco) Prada double zip tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206211


 BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Law

Coffee and chevron reissue times


----------



## shazzy quijano

Werk werk werk


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> LOVE this colour and what a yummy breakfast! Hope you are having a great weekend sweetie Iamminda



Thanks Miss Dawn .  It is always great to see you and your lovely rose garden pics.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Subbie said:


> I'm carrying this little brown number today while running errands...



What a cutie!  This is such an interesting bag from its shape to the closure.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I haven't changed over bags this week.  Just been taking my RM small love crossbody with me going grocery shopping, dining out & going to Church this morning & dining out again later!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

spending the day with my new-to-me Bal first


----------



## Storm702

Frye Melissa Saddle bag in Ice.... at Wal-Mart (ignore the bathroom please)


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> spending the day with my new-to-me Bal first
> View attachment 4207711


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> spending the day with my new-to-me Bal first
> View attachment 4207711



It looks so good, especially with your dress.  You are lucky to find this one in such amazing condition.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> It looks so good, especially with your dress.  You are lucky to find this one in such amazing condition.


thank you* @Iamminda  *i can't believe someone didn't use this.


----------



## roundandround

Sparkletastic said:


> Crazy busy day with my Chanel red lamb jumbo classic double flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203600







shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4205051
> 
> Hi there pretty, we will go out together today.



Beautiful! What brand is this?



Subbie said:


> I'm carrying this little brown number today while running errands...



Love the style of this bag.


----------



## roundandround

Coming home from watching a handball competition.
Tumi (actually it's DH's but I'm claiming it my own now it's very easy to use with zipped compartments and 1 open compartment at the back


----------



## Livia1

Enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon with my Hermes Kelly


----------



## MooMooVT

Christofle said:


> Off to Stowe Vermont for the weekend.


Welcome! Vermonter here. Hope you enjoy Stowe. Not peak leaf season but I'm sure you're seeing some nice fall colors


----------



## Law

Lazy Sunday afternoon drinks at a new bar with my reissue


----------



## Law

Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon with my Hermes Kelly
> 
> View attachment 4208285



What a stunning Kelly @Livia1 and the table treats look pretty damn good too !


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> spending the day with my new-to-me Bal first
> View attachment 4207711


What a gorgeous bag!!!


Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon with my Hermes Kelly
> 
> View attachment 4208285


Beauty bag and lovely food offerings!


----------



## jyyanks

Enjoying a beautiful Fall day with my Hermes Evelyne


----------



## Molly0

Still carrying around this little KS ‘cuz I can’t believe how impressed I am with the clasp!  For me, this wins the “Best Clasp Award” for ANY handbag I have ever used!
So functional!!!


----------



## Christofle

MooMooVT said:


> Welcome! Vermonter here. Hope you enjoy Stowe. Not peak leaf season but I'm sure you're seeing some nice fall colors



The leafs were definitely beginning to turn but Stowe mountain lodge was beautiful and quiet. It was a fun weekend getaway!


----------



## Livia1

Law said:


> What a stunning Kelly @Livia1 and the table treats look pretty damn good too !




Thank you 
The food was delicious!


----------



## Livia1

Sparkletastic said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!!
> Beauty bag and lovely food offerings!



Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Took this cutie from Coccinelle out to run errands today:


----------



## scrpo83

Tod's Sella


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Took this cutie from Coccinelle out to run errands today:
> View attachment 4208649


Cutie is right!


----------



## leechiyong

Molly0 said:


> Cutie is right!


Thank you!  It's such an adorable little bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Prada Soft Calf Leather Double Zip Satchel in Bluette. 

She’s gorgeous and soft and smooshy. I know Prada’s saffiano is the better known/fashionable finish, but I think their soft calf leather is second to none. It’s excellent craftsmanship. I’ve had this for years, travelled with it and there is no fading, or scratches, it’s pristine and gleams with good health 

At the airport, heading out to catch the last of the summer sun


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Prada Soft Calf Leather Double Zip Satchel in Bluette.
> 
> She’s gorgeous and soft and smooshy. I know Prada’s saffiano is the better known/fashionable finish, but I think their soft calf leather is second to none. It’s excellent craftsmanship. I’ve had this for years, travelled with it and there is no fading, or scratches, it’s pristine and gleams with good health
> 
> At the airport, heading out to catch the last of the summer sun



Have a great holiday with your gorgeous Miss Bluette


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling.


With five ten freeriders & scraped knee.
Taking break.
Pedal power!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Glovetanned Turnlock Crossbody in Lapis with my Coach poison apple fob going out for a spin today!![emoji519] ☠️ [emoji170]


----------



## themeanreds

MCM visetos backpack for the week


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett 2009


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Have a great holiday with your gorgeous Miss Bluette


Thank you


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Plume


----------



## coolmelondew

Out for a coffee with Céline clutch


----------



## Mazo

eehlers said:


> Ferragamo Sofia


I’m planning to buy one. Would you consider it as a work bag ? Is it get heavy with all your essentials  and laptop?


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Prada Soft Calf Leather Double Zip Satchel in Bluette.
> 
> She’s gorgeous and soft and smooshy. I know Prada’s saffiano is the better known/fashionable finish, but I think their soft calf leather is second to none. It’s excellent craftsmanship. I’ve had this for years, travelled with it and there is no fading, or scratches, it’s pristine and gleams with good health
> 
> At the airport, heading out to catch the last of the summer sun


Beautiful! This is the perfect blend of soft leather and great structure, and the color makes it even more gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! This is the perfect blend of soft leather and great structure, and the color makes it even more gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier


----------



## leechiyong

Doubled up on Coach for a rainy day:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Doubled up on Coach for a rainy day:
> View attachment 4210270



I love this pic — Mama And Baby Rogues.  Beautiful colors


----------



## thebookishbaker

I wore a Fendi Karlito clutch for a quick coffee with my sister!


----------



## Vanana

Showing my excitement and kick off fall fashion fun 
Chanel tweed reissue 225 bag, along with my favorite Chanel classic ultimate camellia brooch and earrings  
Can’t wait for time to break out the jackets!!


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> I love this pic — Mama And Baby Rogues.  Beautiful colors


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Vanana said:


> Showing my excitement and kick off fall fashion fun
> Chanel tweed reissue 225 bag, along with my favorite Chanel classic ultimate camellia brooch and earrings
> Can’t wait for time to break out the jackets!!
> View attachment 4210378
> View attachment 4210379



Looking gorgeous Vanana!!!  And you are wearing your beautiful Kendie-twin bag.


----------



## Mimi_09

Vanana said:


> Showing my excitement and kick off fall fashion fun
> Chanel tweed reissue 225 bag, along with my favorite Chanel classic ultimate camellia brooch and earrings
> Can’t wait for time to break out the jackets!!
> View attachment 4210378
> View attachment 4210379


Looking beautiful Vanana! Love the whole look


----------



## Selenet

Fendi with a Longchamp strap


----------



## MKB0925

Clarkson Hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This new baby comes out today for the first time 













What labels me, negates me.
S.A. Kierkegaard
There is no right life in the wrong one.
T.W. Adorno

 
Edit Report
+ Quote Reply
Page 831 of 831
< Prev 1 ←  826 827 828 829 830 831
Go to First Unread


----------



## Sandra.AT

Going to work with my lovely brittany magnolia


----------



## jcnc

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look great and I'm sorry you had a tough week. I hope the weekend and next week are better


Thank you Miss Dawn


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors  Mercer tote, and trying it with my floral strap.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Pessie

Double Sens 36


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors  Mercer tote, and trying it with my floral strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212597


Pretty shade of red and strap looks great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors  Mercer tote, and trying it with my floral strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212597


Mercer is beautiful with (or without!) the strap!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty shade of red and strap looks great!


Thanks


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Mercer is beautiful with (or without!) the strap!


Thanks


----------



## LucyMadrid

I have just bought this L V Twist in Epi leather to complete my outfit for a wedding


----------



## RuedeNesle

In honor of fall I decided to take a bold step away from my red comfort zone. Carrying my new to me small Dooney CBB in red/orange. (Okay, it's more like a baby step!  )


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors  Mercer tote, and trying it with my floral strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212597





Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 4212612





RuedeNesle said:


> In honor of fall I decided to take a bold step away from my red comfort zone. Carrying my new to me small Dooney CBB in red/orange. (Okay, it's more like a baby step!  )
> View attachment 4213334



These colors!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> In honor of fall I decided to take a bold step away from my red comfort zone. Carrying my new to me small Dooney CBB in red/orange. (Okay, it's more like a baby step!  )
> View attachment 4213334



This is beautiful RN.  It is less red than your other red bags so definitely a change


----------



## gswpurse

Tod's double t crossbody bag again...it is such a nice small flap, I really enjoy carrying it.


----------



## addas




----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> These colors!!! Beautiful!


Thanks TO!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful RN.  It is less red than your other red bags so definitely a change


Hi I! 
Thanks! I was "this close" to getting this bag in blue but decided to look a "little" more before making my final decision and I saw this one!   Who said spending endless hours on ebay is a waste of time?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this pic — Mama And Baby Rogues.  Beautiful colors


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> In honor of fall I decided to take a bold step away from my red comfort zone. Carrying my new to me small Dooney CBB in red/orange. (Okay, it's more like a baby step!  )
> View attachment 4213334


I love it!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

On vacation


----------



## whateve

Coach Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo.


----------



## BlueCherry

Mini peekaboo and I’m always so surprised how much this little bag can fit


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> On vacation



Twins on the round o case - what’s in yours lol?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BlueCherry said:


> Twins on the round o case - what’s in yours lol?


So much stuff Cherry! Glasses cleaner, contacts, eye drops, earphones, bank key, mascara, perfume, invisibobble, chewing gum and a USB flash key. I would take a picture for you, but it’s not very picturesque


----------



## Pessie

whateve said:


> Coach Bleecker Woven Pocket Hobo.


What a beautiful colour


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> So much stuff Cherry! Glasses cleaner, contacts, eye drops, earphones, bank key, mascara, perfume, invisibobble, chewing gum and a USB flash key. I would take a picture for you, but it’s not very picturesque



Bit like mine then. I thought it would do the job of the o case mini pouch but it’s tiny so I use it much the same as you. It barely fits a lipstick unless they’re compact but it’s just too cute. 

LMAO at picturesque ....

Have a fab holiday


----------



## Narnanz

Waiting for breakfast...first time using this preloved Saben.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!!


Hi S!
Thanks very much!


----------



## leechiyong

My standard LV pairing:


----------



## dotty8

My favourite Lauren Ralph Lauren tote again


----------



## Law

My old beater Hobbs hobo for a very rainy day


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

.


----------



## essiedub

Chanel reissue camera bag in dark metallic silver


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mr Dawn just beat me at pool. My little holiday Longchamp is challenging him to a rematch


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn just beat me at pool. My little holiday Longchamp is challenging him to a rematch


Love pics of bags in action! Those pics on the wall look like they were taken in Portugal?


----------



## Monique1004

Date with my daughter at the mall. We went to my favorite store, H & hanging out at her favorite store, B&N.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Love pics of bags in action! Those pics on the wall look like they were taken in Portugal?


Thank you!
Yep  good detective work


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta small Monaco in Canard


----------



## Monique1004

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4215411



What a color!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn just beat me at pool. My little holiday Longchamp is challenging him to a rematch


Hi MD!
A red bag beats a winning pool game any day! 
Have a fun weekend/holiday!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This weekend I carried a small bag, which felt very freeing! A Massaccesi customized in metallic silver and gold leather and a gold chain (so I can wear it no matter what kind of metal I have on!) It was a very pink weekend.


----------



## Law

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4215411



Wow! What an absolute glorious colour. It’s stunning. Love this BV @tenKrat


----------



## Molly0

My beloved old friend.


----------



## tenKrat

Law said:


> Wow! What an absolute glorious colour. It’s stunning. Love this BV @tenKrat


Thanks, @Law.


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Birkin 30


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn just beat me at pool. My little holiday Longchamp is challenging him to a rematch


 You are having too much fun!


----------



## tealocean

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco in Canard
> View attachment 4215411


This color is stunning!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> This color is stunning!


I knew you would like it! Just like me.


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan Izzie Clutch for a dinner party during the weekend and Coach Courtenay for the week


----------



## gswpurse

weekend with proenza schouler small hava top handle bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

gswpurse said:


> weekend with proenza schouler small hava top handle bag
> View attachment 4216107


I've always admired this line.  Yours is totally beautiful.  How much can this bag fit?


----------



## Elsie87

My new Chanel Jumbo in beige caviar leather


----------



## gswpurse

Sunshine mama said:


> I've always admired this line.  Yours is totally beautiful.  How much can this bag fit?


It's a perfect size for me. I can fit the following items into it:
- small wallet
- card holder
- tissue and wet wipes
- pouch (lip balm, painkillers, mirror etc)
- Samsung S7
- ray ban sunglasses in soft pouch


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Bazar


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Bazar


You are killing me with all your cool bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gswpurse said:


> It's a perfect size for me. I can fit the following items into it:
> - small wallet
> - card holder
> - tissue and wet wipes
> - pouch (lip balm, painkillers, mirror etc)
> - Samsung S7
> - ray ban sunglasses in soft pouch


Thank you. Do you think the LV mini pochette would fit along with what you already have?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> You are killing me with all your cool bags!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Prada satchel in action


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MD!
> A red bag beats a winning pool game any day!
> Have a fun weekend/holiday!





tealocean said:


> You are having too much fun!



Thank you both 
My little Longchamp moved from the pool table to the pool. She’s so lazy


----------



## SEWDimples

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really going full on with the boho look with my newest HG addition - the Chloe Faye! (Plus my brand new brown ankle booties for fall!)


I really like your look. The bag is great and you look so relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

gswpurse said:


> weekend with proenza schouler small hava top handle bag
> View attachment 4216107


this is really nice! i never would have guessed PS, I thought Valentino.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada satchel in action


It's a really beautiful bag


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada satchel in action


Beautiful holiday pics Miss Dawn.


----------



## tenKrat

Divina Midi in rust vacchetta leather by Massaccesi


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4216478


Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Monday morning on MUNI. Running errands.  But we had to make a stop because "she" (Ms Dooney Dillen) just had to have a double Macchiato and a croissant!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning on MUNI. Running errands.  But we had to make a stop because "she" (Ms Dooney Dillen) just had to have a double Macchiato and a croissant!
> View attachment 4216493
> View attachment 4216494



She’s beautiful. And I sympathise! I’m not worth a thing before coffee either


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> She’s beautiful. And I sympathise! I’m not worth a thing before coffee either



Thanks! 
 I think much better after two shots of espresso!


----------



## gswpurse

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Do you think the LV mini pochette would fit along with what you already have?


I think it will be a bit snug. My pouch is only slightly smaller than mini pochette but it's much flatter i think.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada satchel in action


I love your pictures! It's almost like I'm there.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I knew you would like it! Just like me.


Hee! I knew you'd love it too!  I have loved this color family as long as I can remember, and I like how there are shades of it for every season.


scrpo83 said:


> Cole Haan Izzie Clutch for a dinner party during the weekend and Coach Courtenay for the week


There's that gorgeous blue color!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning on MUNI. Running errands.  But we had to make a stop because "she" (Ms Dooney Dillen) just had to have a double Macchiato and a croissant!
> View attachment 4216493
> View attachment 4216494


Lovely bag in action!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## ScottyGal

Everyone's fun favourite - Karl Lagerfeld! [emoji192]


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Lovely bag in action!


Hi TO!
Thanks! It was a beautiful day for runningetting errands!


----------



## MKB0925

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning on MUNI. Running errands.  But we had to make a stop because "she" (Ms Dooney Dillen) just had to have a double Macchiato and a croissant!
> View attachment 4216493
> View attachment 4216494


Pretty color and I love your charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color and I love your charm!


Hi MKB!
Thanks very much!  The charm is Juicy Couture. A friend bought it for me about two years ago because she knows how much I love Paris, and the gem or whatever it is in the ring on the charm is red and she knows how much I love red too.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Papier Snap


----------



## southernbelle82

Loving my Congac Frye Melissa crossbody!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gswpurse said:


> I think it will be a bit snug. My pouch is only slightly smaller than mini pochette but it's much flatter i think.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My mono PA is taking me for a long walk


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pink day


----------



## CoachMaven

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving my Congac Frye Melissa crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217185


Frye's leather is amazing. I have my eye on a bag from the Melissa line right now.


----------



## leechiyong

Took my Coccinelle out today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Took my Coccinelle out today:
> View attachment 4217471


What a pretty picture! And the bag is such a darling.  Does it fit much?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> I love your pictures! It's almost like I'm there.


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle82

CoachMaven said:


> Frye's leather is amazing. I have my eye on a bag from the Melissa line right now.



Get it!!!!! Which I’m not one to feel bad about splurging on something I love. My husband and I work full time and have no children. [emoji5]  This is my first Frye purchase and I have loved every minute of using this bag! I was on vacation in Wyoming and wanted a bag for a souvenir that was kind of western/equestrian and I came up on the Frye display! I knew I had to have it!!! Now I want some Frye sneakers next. Do you have any Frye items?


----------



## CoachMaven

southernbelle82 said:


> Get it!!!!! Which I’m not one to feel bad about splurging on something I love. My husband and I work full time and have no children. [emoji5]  This is my first Frye purchase and I have loved every minute of using this bag! I was on vacation in Wyoming and wanted a bag for a souvenir that was kind of western/equestrian and I came up on the Frye display! I knew I had to have it!!! Now I want some Frye sneakers next. Do you have any Frye items?


I have a pair of boots and I love them. They are an oiled cognac suede color and very western, I look forward to wearing them every Fall/Winter. It's the Melissa satchel I want in black. I saw it in Dillard's a few weeks ago in a lighter beige color and was amazed at the quality and heft of the leather. I need a replacement black satchel and that one fits the bill.


----------



## southernbelle82

CoachMaven said:


> I have a pair of boots and I love them. They are an oiled cognac suede color and very western, I look forward to wearing them every Fall/Winter. It's the Melissa satchel I want in black. I saw it in Dillard's a few weeks ago in a lighter beige color and was amazed at the quality and heft of the leather. I need a replacement black satchel and that one fits the bill.



I saw the black on QVC and it is pretty. It’s very sleek too! Post a pic when you get her so we can all ooh and ahh over her! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving my Congac Frye Melissa crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217185



Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

Sandra.AT said:


> Pink day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217234


 This bag has such a beautiful shape & color!


----------



## tealocean

Love this! Gorgeous views and a very cute bag!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I never, ever use this so I thought I'd pull it out for a fun pop of color.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> What a pretty picture! And the bag is such a darling.  Does it fit much?


Thank you!

Not really:  card case, mini notebook, and a tiny pouch I have to store cosmetic minis.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810



This is very pretty ATB, especially with this strap .  We don’t see a lot of Doras, especially the solid color ones.  I think my favorite Dora’s are this red one, the blue one, and the infrarouge one.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> In honor of fall I decided to take a bold step away from my red comfort zone. Carrying my new to me small Dooney CBB in red/orange. (Okay, it's more like a baby step!  )
> View attachment 4213334



Congrats on your baby step RN[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

[emoji16][emoji13][emoji23]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> On vacation



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada satchel in action



What beautiful waters [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the Prada too, of course!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> Monday morning on MUNI. Running errands.  But we had to make a stop because "she" (Ms Dooney Dillen) just had to have a double Macchiato and a croissant!
> View attachment 4216493
> View attachment 4216494



I like how your bag breakfast[emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810


This is so pretty!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> Love this! Gorgeous views and a very cute bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





GeorginaLavender said:


> What beautiful waters [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the Prada too, of course!!!



Thank you 
You know my bags, Georgina - they are always having fun. More fun than me


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Congrats on your baby step RN[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> Thanks GL!
> [emoji16][emoji13][emoji23]





GeorginaLavender said:


> I like how your bag breakfast[emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Me too! She made it look so good I decided to join her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810



Open a window! I can't breathe!   We need an oxygen mask emoji! The first picture made me gasp and the second picture stopped my breath! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my LP


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Open a window! I can't breathe!   We need an oxygen mask emoji! The first picture made me gasp and the second picture stopped my breath! Beautiful!


You are so cute RN! I told you I have a fondness for red bags too 
My phone case is red, my iPad case is red, we are the red sisters


----------



## LucyMadrid

Love is blue


----------



## LucyMadrid

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810


GORGEOUS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> You are so cute RN! I told you I have a fondness for red bags too
> My phone case is red, my iPad case is red, *we are the red sisters *



I always knew I'd find you!   I know we have a lot more red sisters out there! We'll find them too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810


Love this! So cute!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> You are so cute RN! I told you I have a fondness for red bags too
> My phone case is red, my iPad case is red, we are the red sisters


@Addicted to bags @RuedeNesle 
You guys are so cute 
I don’t have enough red bags to qualify for this fabulous sisterhood.

Must acquire more red bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have a great idea!

Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.

- exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
- exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent” 
- exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
- exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...

Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough? 
If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


----------



## LucyMadrid

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> - exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
> - exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent”
> - exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
> - exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...
> 
> Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough?
> If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


I


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying one of my favorite red bags, vintage Coach again.


----------



## LucyMadrid

May I enrol into this sisterhood too? I am so fond of red.. But also black, and blue and grey and green and pink...


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I always knew I'd find you!   I know we have a lot more red sisters out there! We'll find them too!


Calling out to all red sisters!! Show us your family of red handbags!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> @Addicted to bags @RuedeNesle
> You guys are so cute
> I don’t have enough red bags to qualify for this fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> Must acquire more red bags


You totally are Fab enough Miss_Dawn!! 3 red sister's so far!!! Any more out there? Show us your reds!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I'm carrying one of my favorite red bags, vintage Coach again.


Gorgeous whateve!!! 4 sisters so far


----------



## Addicted to bags

LucyMadrid said:


> May I enrol into this sisterhood too? I am so fond of red.. But also black, and blue and grey and green and pink...


Five sisters!! But don't forget to show us your red bag LucyMadrid


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> - exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
> - exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent”
> - exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
> - exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...
> 
> Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough?
> If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


By the way, nice Mont Blanc collection Miss_Dawn!


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> - exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
> - exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent”
> - exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
> - exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...
> 
> Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough?
> If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


All beauties!! (You knew I'd appreciate all this loveliness!)


----------



## OsloChic

Wearing my Coach reversible tote today! Feel like the pink suede looks more dirty than I thought, but you can reverse it to a smooth aubergine colored interior[emoji108]


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous whateve!!! 4 sisters so far


Thank you! I'm happy to be part of the red sisterhood!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I'm carrying one of my favorite red bags, vintage Coach again.


Oooh nice!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Calling out to all red sisters!! Show us your family of red handbags!!
> 
> You totally are Fab enough Miss_Dawn!! 3 red sister's so far!!! Any more out there? Show us your reds!!!


Oh thank you. I do appreciate being fab enough


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> By the way, nice Mont Blanc collection Miss_Dawn!


Thank you very much. I may have a small thing for stationery too...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> All beauties!! (You knew I'd appreciate all this loveliness!)


You’re always very sweet to me @tealocean . Thank you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm happy to be part of the red sisterhood!


@LucyMadrid
@whateve
@Addicted to bags
@RuedeNesle 

Thrilled as I am to be part of this fab sisterhood, I think that “red sisters” has sinister overtones. Makes me think of the witches / wyrd sisters in Macbeth. Or that red woman in Game of Thrones (she was red wasn’t she? The scary one. I didn’t watch that many episodes!) 

Must come up with a better name 

For completeness I attach my red / pink superbrand bags. I’ll try to make a more extensive collage including contemporary brands later


----------



## LucyMadrid

Miss_Dawn said:


> @LucyMadrid
> @whateve
> @Addicted to bags
> @RuedeNesle
> 
> Thrilled as I am to be part of this fab sisterhood, I think that “red sisters” has sinister overtones. Makes me think of the witches / wyrd sisters in Macbeth. Or that red woman in Game of Thrones (she was red wasn’t she? The scary one. I didn’t watch that many episodes!)
> 
> Must come up with a better name
> 
> For completeness I attach my red / pink superbrand bags. I’ll try to make a more extensive collage including contemporary brands later



Beautiful superbrand bags! Splendid por a "red-sister". Shall we change the name? We are "good witches", aren't we? I'll post my reds later on. Cheers!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## babymail

...with Dior d-fence bag!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Here are my reds, Loewe, Gucci and Bulgari


----------



## Miss_Dawn

LucyMadrid said:


> Here are my reds, Loewe, Gucci and Bulgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219024
> View attachment 4219025
> View attachment 4219043
> View attachment 4219044


All of them are lovely! Especially the Gucci


----------



## LucyMadrid

Miss_Dawn said:


> All of them are lovely! Especially the Gucci


Thank you, !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Addicted to bags @RuedeNesle
> You guys are so cute
> I don’t have enough red bags to qualify for this fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> Must acquire more red bags


If you have just one red bag you love carrying you qualify.................



Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> - exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
> - exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent”
> - exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
> - exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...
> 
> Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough?
> If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


..........and you definitely have more than one!   Welcome sister!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I'm carrying one of my favorite red bags, vintage Coach again.


Beautiful!!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> @LucyMadrid
> @whateve
> @Addicted to bags
> @RuedeNesle
> 
> Thrilled as I am to be part of this fab sisterhood, I think that “red sisters” has sinister overtones. Makes me think of the witches / wyrd sisters in Macbeth. Or that red woman in Game of Thrones (she was red wasn’t she? The scary one. I didn’t watch that many episodes!)
> 
> *Must come up with a better name *
> 
> For completeness I attach my red / pink superbrand bags. I’ll try to make a more extensive collage including contemporary brands later


More beauties! Yes we need a better name! 



LucyMadrid said:


> Here are my reds, Loewe, Gucci and Bulgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219024
> View attachment 4219025
> View attachment 4219043
> View attachment 4219044


LucyM! I'm loving all your beauties!

"We are family! I got all my sisters with me!"   It was so much fun opening this thread this morning and seeing all the beautiful red bags! It's great to see how many of us love our red bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Handbag Day!  
Balenciaga City


----------



## foreverbagslove

My fav!!!
B30 RC


----------



## Addicted to bags

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful superbrand bags! Splendid por a "red-sister". Shall we change the name? We are "good witches", aren't we? I'll post my reds later on. Cheers!!



Any suggestion for the new name? It should have the word red tho...


----------



## Addicted to bags

foreverbagslove said:


> My fav!!!
> B30 RC
> View attachment 4219162


RC is such a beautiful red!!!!!! 
Another member for the red club!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, a LV Dora with a separately purchased LV strap
> 
> View attachment 4217809
> View attachment 4217810


Did the flower charm come with the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Here is evidence, for my admission to the fabulous sisterhood.
> 
> - exhibit A. matching red SLGs from an independent leather place, all personalised in gold stamping (my name is blurred out)
> - exhibit B. some stationery including a Smythson red notebook, labelled “Consistently Inconsistent”
> - exhibit C. red roses from my garden.
> - exhibit D would have been my bags, but there aren’t enough red ones, so I’ll stop there...
> 
> Whatdyafink? Am I fab enough?
> If not, I’ll go around the house when I get home from my vacation and find red things to photograph


I love how you include the beautiful flowers! I'm so jealous AND happy for you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Did the flower charm come with the bag?


No I ordered it from a wonderful Etsy seller, LuxeLeatherCrafts. Check her out. Hey! What happened to my font? lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


The strap makes everything so cool and edgy! And your pose as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No I ordered it from a wonderful Etsy seller, LuxeLeatherCrafts. Check her out. Hey! What happened to my font? lol


Thank you.  I will!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Oh thank you! My roses are doing so well this year  I made a collage of them before we went on holiday. I can’t remember if I posted on our garden thread or not, but it’s on my bag thread: I’ll tag you 

 Mostly pinks/oranges/reds even though I swear we planted more colours than that  everything in my garden seems to turn pink! (there are worse problems to have so I don’t complain) 



Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you include the beautiful flowers! I'm so jealous AND happy for you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Addicted to bags said:


> Any suggestion for the new name? It should have the word red tho...


Women in red?  The red angels?


----------



## sdkitty

needed something lightweight so took my tods leather pashmy out.  She's almost as light as the nylon ones


----------



## meowmix318

I didn't wear any of these bags but wanted to share in honor of national handbag day yesterday


----------



## Addicted to bags

LucyMadrid said:


> Women in red?  The red angels?


Both excellent suggestions!! What's the vote ladies? I vote for The Red Angels club or RAC


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowmix318 said:


> I didn't wear any of these bags but wanted to share in honor of national handbag day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219236


What?!?!? How did we all miss National Handbag Day??


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!?!? How did we all miss National Handbag Day??


There was a banner across the top of the purse forum about it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> There was a banner across the top of the purse forum about it.


OH gosh! I guess I'm selectively blind


----------



## LucyMadrid

Do designer bags get out of fashion, do you think?  I don't think so. In fact, I've been buying D bags for years and still using them. Anyway, I like wearing a couple of new bags a year or so, but as I say, still using the others. They are excellent quality and can last for years. This season I have bought the new shoulder bag Gate, from Loewe., the LV Twist in blue Epi leather and golden hdw and a formal Prada in nude, brown and khaki. All of them can be used at any time all over the year and I keep on using my full collection.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Addicted to bags said:


> OH gosh! I guess I'm selectively blind


I didn't see it either...


----------



## southernbelle82

MKB0925 said:


> Love this! [emoji7]



Thank you!!! [emoji4]


----------



## babymail

My butter-soft Prada in papaya - a pop of color on a rainy day!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

meowmix318 said:


> I didn't wear any of these bags but wanted to share in honor of national handbag day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219236


I love the little Gucci blooms


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Both excellent suggestions!! What's the vote ladies? I vote for The Red Angels club or RAC


Angels? Really? 
Go on then. It will give me something to live up to


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Angels? Really?
> Go on then. It will give me something to live up to


 We can do it together Miss_Dawn


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

babymail said:


> View attachment 4219249
> View attachment 4219252
> 
> 
> My butter-soft Prada in papaya - a pop of color on a rainy day!


Such a cool blazer


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin in gold togo leather with gold hardware for work


----------



## Addicted to bags

ksuromax said:


> BV Cabat


Another beautiful red bag!! A new RAC member Ksuromax!!


----------



## ksuromax

Addicted to bags said:


> Another beautiful red bag!! A new RAC member Ksuromax!!


does 'A' stand for 'addict'?? 
red addict(ion) club??


----------



## Diorlvlover

Took my roses speedy out after many years.


----------



## Monique1004

I wanna show off my new mini here! Last weekend with kids.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Angels? Really?
> Go on then. It will give me something to live up to


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> *does 'A' stand for 'addict'?? *
> red addict(ion) club??


I missed one day and I'm so far behind! 
I like the A standing for Addict.  How about RASH? Red Addiction Sister Hood. Nevermind, who wants to be a rash?


----------



## Addicted to bags

ksuromax said:


> does 'A' stand for 'addict'??
> red addict(ion) club??


Addicts, Angels: Either work, hahaha


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed one day and I'm so far behind!
> I like the A standing for Addict.  How about RASH? Red Addiction Sister Hood. Nevermind, who wants to be a rash?


Yeah, RASH sounds painful 
And how could you miss a day on here RN? You know how fast we roll


----------



## myluvofbags

Haven’t used this one in ages. My 25+ years old Dooney.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my Loewe Puzzle bag today.   this bag


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my Loewe Puzzle bag today.   this bag
> 
> View attachment 4220831
> View attachment 4220832



This bag looks even prettier in this pic — really pretty color combo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This bag looks even prettier in this pic — really pretty color combo.


Thanks Minda. Believe it or not it's 5 colors. The gray, blue, and white panels, then it's navy on the top and sides, and the rolled handle and strap is black. When I first saw her, I couldn't tell the navy and black weren't the same.


----------



## MamaSleepy

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 4220795
> 
> Haven’t used this one in ages. My 25+ years old Dooney.


Wow, it looks new!


----------



## myluvofbags

MamaSleepy said:


> Wow, it looks new!



Thank you. This all weather leather is amazing, it just gets softer yet still holds it shape. Although I do not use it often, it will always be in my collection as it was the first bag my husband purchased for me.


----------



## babymail

Pollie-Jean said:


> Such a cool blazer



Thank you dear [emoji813]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my Loewe Puzzle bag today.   this bag
> 
> View attachment 4220831
> View attachment 4220832


You look incredible


----------



## Sunshine mama

meowmix318 said:


> I didn't wear any of these bags but wanted to share in honor of national handbag day yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219236


My gosh! I love the color of your Kelly! What size may I ask?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> I wanna show off my new mini here! Last weekend with kids.
> View attachment 4220248


Love how you put it together with a casual outfit!! So nonchalant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my Loewe Puzzle bag today.   this bag
> 
> View attachment 4220831
> View attachment 4220832


You look so good!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look incredible


I agree! She looks hot!


----------



## Esquared72

Marc Jacobs Susan


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look incredible


Thank you Miss_Dawn  Have a great weekend and don't forget about working on that Angel thing


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so good!!


Thank you Smama


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my Loewe Puzzle bag today.   this bag
> 
> View attachment 4220831
> View attachment 4220832



You look great! After looking at your pics I cleaned out all the junk food in my fridge. (No I didn't.) But I thought about it. (No I didn't.) But I did cross cookies off my grocery list. (Nope, didn't do that either!  )
You and your bag are looking good!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> You look great! After looking at your pics I cleaned out all the junk food in my fridge. (No I didn't.) But I thought about it. (No I didn't.) But I did cross cookies off my grocery list. (Nope, didn't do that either!  )
> You and your bag are looking good!


You are priceless RN, you had me chuckling


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Miss_Dawn  Have a great weekend and don't forget about working on that Angel thing


I’m back home after two weeks away. Torn between being happy to be home, and sad that my holiday is over and back to work on Monday  
As for the angelic - oh always. I’m an angelic saintly person by instinct


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m back home after two weeks away. Torn between being happy to be home, and sad that my holiday is over and back to work on Monday
> As for the angelic - oh always. I’m an angelic saintly person by instinct


Welcome home and to sleeping in your own bed! Is there a thread to share all your vacay pics?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Let me think



Addicted to bags said:


> Welcome home and to sleeping in your own bed! Is there a thread to share all your vacay pics?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors jet set large floral embellished crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You look great! After looking at your pics I cleaned out all the junk food in my fridge. (No I didn't.) But I thought about it. (No I didn't.) But I did cross cookies off my grocery list. (Nope, didn't do that either!  )
> You and your bag are looking good!


You are sooo hilarious! But i thought the same things too! Hahaha!


----------



## Narnanz

First time out for this Carla Ferreri...having brunch.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Welcome home and to sleeping in your own bed! Is there a thread to share all your vacay pics?



A few pictures here (p. 36) 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dawns-small-but-well-loved-collection.965411


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors jet set large floral embellished crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221302


This is so pretty!


----------



## Glttglam

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Kevinaxx

It’s been awhile since I’ve treated myself


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Maracucha

Last Night/ Date with DH❤️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Diorever WOC


----------



## RuedeNesle

Maracucha said:


> Last Night/ Date with DH❤️


Beautiful red bag!  Love the whole OOTD(ate)!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach wristlet turned into a crossbody for hands free carrying. [emoji519] ☠️


----------



## Selenet

Louis Vuitton today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Maracucha said:


> Last Night/ Date with DH❤️


A new RAC (red angels/addiction club) member! Beautiful bag and hope you had a great date night Maracucha!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221974
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton today


Look at all those fall leaves! Both background and LV look beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

I just got this from the sweetest TPFer, I love it so much!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4221974
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton today


You look great. The leo scarf is so beautiful, in fact it's the only scarf of my large scarf collection I wouldn't part with.


----------



## Maracucha

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful red bag!  Love the whole OOTD(ate)!





Addicted to bags said:


> A new RAC (red angels/addiction club) member! Beautiful bag and hope you had a great date night Maracucha!



Thank you both❤️❤️ Addicted to bags for sure I’m a RAC


----------



## AllthingsLV

Running errands with this little cutie.


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Evelyne


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar


 Love your Happy Bal Bazar!


----------



## lenarmc

Karl Lagerfeld Agyness. Love this bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Louenhide Baby Bermuda in mint green...felt like something a bit larger and more summery.


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> Louenhide Baby Bermuda in mint green...felt like something a bit larger and more summery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223039


what a happy colour!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

A fall working day with my Loewe Amazona in golden suede


----------



## yellow_tulip

Out with this little lady!


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop


----------



## aisyaj




----------



## Yuki85

Using my phantom today and I must say this bag is just so heavy [emoji23]


----------



## elisabettaverde

Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage in cobalt blue...perfect structure and size.  I find I can make this saturated color work with so many outfits.


----------



## themeanreds

The bag of the week


----------



## Iamminda

Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Hi Minda!
I love the picture! It looks like an editorial ad in Vogue.
Happy Hump Day! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I love the picture! It looks like an editorial ad in Vogue.
> Happy Hump Day! Have a great rest of the week!



Thanks RN .  Yep, the kindergartener’s chicken scratch at the bottom is very Vogue indeed, lol.  Two more days till Friday!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  Yep, the* kindergartener’s chicken scratch at the bottom is very Vogue indeed, lol.*  Two more days till Friday!!!


 One day when you open a Vogue magazine and see that on a picture, you'll know you inspired it! 

Yes! And no school Friday for OUSD! (In lieu of Lincoln's birthday. Whatever! ) So today is Hump Day and "Friday-Eve" for me.


----------



## christinemliu

Massaccesi Calista in whiskey Tuscania leather:


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


LOVE LOVE!
Me thinks that this is my FAV bag of all!


----------



## Molly0

I’m carrying my newly  thrifted Burberry Blue Label. (A touch of pink always gets me to purchase! Lol)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Gorgeous!  Both bag and pic


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Very professional looking photo and the bag is beautiful


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  Yep, the kindergartener’s chicken scratch at the bottom is very Vogue indeed, lol.  Two more days till Friday!!!


The graphics on the bottom are on trend!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


It’s just SO pretty  And beautifully photographed


----------



## Monique1004

Valextra iside medium


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much everyone .  

I appreciate you all liking my black/white photo.  A funny black/white photo story — I once commented on a member’s LV mono bag saying I have never seen a black monogram bag before (this was a few years back before LV introduced the black monogram eclipse print).  The reply I got was “It’s a black and white photo”.   Lol.



Molly0 said:


> LOVE LOVE!
> Me thinks that this is my FAV bag of all!





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous!  Both bag and pic





Addicted to bags said:


> Very professional looking photo and the bag is beautiful





Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s just SO pretty  And beautifully photographed


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## whateve

Monique1004 said:


> Valextra iside medium
> View attachment 4225015
> View attachment 4225016


the bag is beautiful but I'm in love with that jacket!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Valextra iside medium
> View attachment 4225015
> View attachment 4225016


I like your jacket too Monique!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> the bag is beautiful but I'm in love with that jacket!


Haha, I replied before I saw your comment whateve


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4225073


That’s some rich looking leather!!!
Is it Chloe?


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Beautiful pic!! And what bag is this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Beauty/function/art all in one.  What a nice bag!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
> Hope everyone is doing great!


Beautiful background and bags!


----------



## Kendie26

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4224292
> View attachment 4224284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage in cobalt blue...perfect structure and size.  I find I can make this saturated color work with so many outfits.


Ooooooh, I’m pretty smitten with your fab Longchamp....whoa that color


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful background and bags!


Thanks kindly  SM!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Just for fun, I am posting an “artistic” (lol) black and white pic of my camera bag (which is metallic black with black hardware).  I have been using it non stop since the weekend.


Bravo sista-friend!!  you are really using “our” beloved bag ...this is a truly AWESOME pic of her


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .   MKB — in my attempt to be artistic, the logo on the turnlock couldn’t be seen, lol.  My bag is a Chanel camera bag.



MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful pic!! And what bag is this?





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful background and bags!





Kendie26 said:


> Bravo sista-friend!!  you are really using “our” beloved bag ...this is a truly AWESOME pic of her


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
> Hope everyone is doing great!



Super-duper mega happy to see your beautiful posts again on this thread (you have been missed!!).  If it weren’t for my two left feet, I would be doing a happy dance right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
> Hope everyone is doing great!


Hi Kendie! 
Love your bags, but mostly happy you stopped in! I know you're busy, so we're happy to see you whenever you have time.
All is great! Wishing you and your family well!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Bringing out the big boy [emoji109]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
> Hope everyone is doing great!


Welcome back Kendie!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> That’s some rich looking leather!!!
> Is it Chloe?


Yes, an old one!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much .   MKB — in my attempt to be artistic, the logo on the turnlock couldn’t be seen, lol.  My bag is a Chanel camera bag.


Oh ok! I don't know too much about Chanel..she is a beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar S


----------



## Yuki85

Epi leather is just so understated - [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Slink2015

Carrying this new to me baby today!!! I love it so much


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore this today


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this today
> 
> View attachment 4226501
> View attachment 4226502



This bag is beautiful—I love the luxe look of black empriente leather.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Epi leather is just so understated - [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225944


It's very quiet and ELEGANT and besutiful! Do you find the folds and waves in the leather possibly causing problems in the future?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Super-duper mega happy to see your beautiful posts again on this thread (you have been missed!!).  If it weren’t for my two left feet, I would be doing a happy dance right now.


Oh IM! I can so see you doing the happy dance with your 2 left feet!!!! It made me smile!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this today
> 
> View attachment 4226501
> View attachment 4226502


I love this bag especially with your strap choice! I never saw anyone do this combo. It's so cute!!!


----------



## tosin

Kevinaxx said:


> It’s been awhile since I’ve treated myself
> 
> View attachment 4221705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221706


This bag is fire! Who made it?


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this today
> 
> View attachment 4226501
> View attachment 4226502


Love this one on you ATB! But seriously, ALL your bags look amazing on you


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Super-duper mega happy to see your beautiful posts again on this thread (you have been missed!!).  If it weren’t for my two left feet, I would be doing a happy dance right now.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Kendie!
> Love your bags, but mostly happy you stopped in! I know you're busy, so we're happy to see you whenever you have time.
> All is great! Wishing you and your family well!





Addicted to bags said:


> Welcome back Kendie!


Oh my goodness, stop! You are all too funny & sweet, I truly appreciate it. Your sweet sentiments are humbling


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This bag is beautiful—I love the luxe look of black empriente leather.


Thank you Minda!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one on you ATB! But seriously, ALL your bags look amazing on you


Right back at ya Kendie!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Maracucha said:


> Last Night/ Date with DH❤️


Great bag and you look adorable!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC


So pretty. This is one I want in my collection. 


Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/ my sweet mini Marmont & today w/ chanel drawstring bag
> Hope everyone is doing great!


you know I love this drawstring of yours!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Sunshine mama said:


> It's very quiet and ELEGANT and besutiful! Do you find the folds and waves in the leather possibly causing problems in the future?



So far I don’t have any problems but I don’t use it everybody! Can’t tell! Sorry


----------



## Yuki85

Waiting for my take away dinner [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## shoes+handbags

Tory Burch Mini Perry Tote


----------



## Kevinaxx

tosin said:


> This bag is fire! Who made it?


Danse lente


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this today
> 
> View attachment 4226501
> View attachment 4226502


Gorgeous! This is on my wish list


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag and you look adorable!
> So pretty. This is one I want in my collection.
> you know I love this drawstring of yours!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my LV Epi Backpack with me this morning to have a manicure!!  Downside is, it's raining cats & dogs!!


----------



## bagloverny

Dropping in to share my newest purchase and HG bag - Chanel So Black Chevron Reissue 225!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gorgeous! This is on my wish list


In Empreinte or Canvas?


----------



## Addicted to bags

I actually wore a dress which is a small miracle, lol
Carried a Loewe Flamenco today


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I actually wore a dress which is a small miracle, lol
> Carried a Loewe Flamenco today
> 
> View attachment 4227475
> View attachment 4227476



I love everything here — dress, bag, sandals — all beautiful!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I love everything here — dress, bag, sandals — all beautiful!!


Thank you Minda. We are having a last heatwave so I thought I'd wear the dress for the last time this year


----------



## yellow_tulip

Great travel companion!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

love this one. ysl college. been using it for a while now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this one. ysl college. been using it for a while now.
> View attachment 4227589


Beautiful!  Is it gray or black?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Taking a break from brands and using this gorgeous purple handbag from Beggars Pouch in North Conway, NH. Bought it six years ago and the leather is still supple and so pretty! Love that shop and its owners. If you’re interested, they share every part of the handbag-making  process with you!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this one. ysl college. been using it for a while now.
> View attachment 4227589


This is so pretty — the college has been on my radar because I would like a chevron bag at some point.


----------



## Iamminda

yellow_tulip said:


> Great travel companion!



This is a lovely picture (somehow reminds me of my vacation in Tokyo).


----------



## tealocean

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4227593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from brands and using this gorgeous purple handbag from Beggars Pouch in North Conway, NH. Bought it six years ago and the leather is still supple and so pretty! Love that shop and its owners. If you’re interested, they share every part of the handbag-making  process with you!


This is so stunning! I love a bag that has no branding written on it, and the leather looks so buttery...and it's blue-purple!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Iamminda said:


> This is a lovely picture (somehow reminds me of my vacation in Tokyo).


You’ve got a good eye I am in japan atm!


----------



## Iamminda

yellow_tulip said:


> You’ve got a good eye I am in japan atm!



I was just there a few months ago (very hot!) so still fresh in my mind.  Enjoy your trip .


----------



## yellow_tulip

Iamminda said:


> I was just there a few months ago (very hot!) so still fresh in my mind.  Enjoy your trip .


Thanks I will! Have a good weekend


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air hobo


----------



## coolmelondew

Carried Aspinal of London Mini Trunk Clutch to get my morning cuppa


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> In Empreinte or Canvas?


Noir Empreinte


----------



## Aoifs

My matryoska travel companion [emoji16] LV Pochette (which I'll use an evening clutch) and Gucci disco (as my day bag) both nesting inside the Longchamp le Pliage on a flight to DC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

yellow_tulip said:


> Great travel companion!


Beautiful bag and what a beautiful photo! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> love this one. ysl college. been using it for a while now.
> View attachment 4227589


Beautiful! I love this bag. Do you find it keeps its shape?


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Carried Aspinal of London Mini Trunk Clutch to get my morning cuppa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227679


 this is a VERY sexy, chic bag I’d love to see it in person. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4227593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from brands and using this gorgeous purple handbag from Beggars Pouch in North Conway, NH. Bought it six years ago and the leather is still supple and so pretty! Love that shop and its owners. If you’re interested, they share every part of the handbag-making  process with you!


Thanks for posting this beauty....absolutely TDF color & leather. So, SO, SOOOO pretty!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Great bag and you look adorable!
> So pretty. This is one I want in my collection.
> you know I love this drawstring of yours!!!


Thanks much Sparkle! Have missed you lately (although I’ve not been regular here) Hope all is wonderful


----------



## Kendie26

Yuki85 said:


> Waiting for my take away dinner [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 4227033


2 very classy pieces & an awesome pic of them together


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty — the college has been on my radar because I would like a chevron bag at some point.


def. try this out if you can. i am generally not a fan of chevron but this feels much softer than other chevron i have touched, it's also very puffy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful!  Is it gray or black?


black with silver hw


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! I love this bag. Do you find it keeps its shape?


hi @Sunshine mama  it stays structured, but if you overfill it the front section will tend to keep that wider position and not flatten back down fully. so it can become stretched out in the front and back areas. it's a bit like memory foam, lol. it will keep the position of your items so if you keep stuffing it it'll have some stretch to it. the sides and top stay the same and don't slouch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hi @Sunshine mama  it stays structured, but if you overfill it the front section will tend to keep that wider position and not flatten back down fully. so it can become stretched out in the front and back areas. it's a bit like memory foam, lol. it will keep the position of your items so if you keep stuffing it it'll have some stretch to it. the sides and top stay the same and don't slouch.


Thank you! So as long as you don't overfill the front then it keeps the shape?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> def. try this out if you can. i am generally not a fan of chevron but this feels much softer than other chevron i have touched, it's also very puffy


I usually don't like puffy quilts but this chevron is calling me!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Noir Empreinte


We'd be twinsies!! Hope you find her soon Miss Dawn!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! So as long as you don't overfill the front then it keeps the shape?


yes. this leather does and will stretch, it's soft. so if you want it to look pristine, def. don't overfill.


----------



## Storm702

Periwinkle RM Nikki on a gorgeous fall day!


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu tote  ... waiting for my pizza to arrive


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Yuki85

Kendie26 said:


> 2 very classy pieces & an awesome pic of them together



Thank you!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aoifs said:


> My matryoska travel companion [emoji16] LV Pochette (which I'll use an evening clutch) and Gucci disco (as my day bag) both nesting inside the Longchamp le Pliage on a flight to DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227708


Hi A!
I can see that beautiful red  Gucci peeking out!
Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## gr8onteej

Out for the weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4227944



What an elegant bag — I especially like that hardware/lock (very unique).


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> Out for the weekend
> View attachment 4227974



This is pretty — I am not familiar with this style but I love a generous size shoulder carry bag, especially a CC .


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB hiding in a pink Christmas tree, out shopping


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB hiding in a pink Christmas tree, out shopping



I love this picture (so much pink goodness) — Miss Rosie looks so beautiful and at home there with the Christmas tree. I can’t believe Christmas trees are up already in places!!!  Hope your first week back from vaca went well.  Have fun shopping .


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> This is pretty — I am not familiar with this style but I love a generous size shoulder carry bag, especially a CC .



Thank you.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> What an elegant bag — I especially like that hardware/lock (very unique).


Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Taken this little one to the beach for a picnic.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Taken this little one to the beach for a picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228184


Oooh a beautiful red bag! Someone get ready to catch RuedeNesle when she faints


----------



## MooMooVT

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Air hobo


Oh! And is that the new Hermes Men's Last Night? Jonesing for this scarf...


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach made in Italy.


----------



## ksuromax

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! And is that the new Hermes Men's Last Night? Jonesing for this scarf...


yes, it is, indeed


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228284


Love the bag and the firefly charm WE!


----------



## missmandymarie

Coach Madison flap bag today


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228284


Such a lovely lady!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the bag and the firefly charm WE!





Molly0 said:


> Such a lovely lady!


Thank you! I love this bag a lot more than I expected, since I'm not usually one for hand carrying. It makes me feel so elegant. One of these days I should find a strap for it.


----------



## obcessd

Forgot how much fun this bag is!


----------



## whateve

obcessd said:


> Forgot how much fun this bag is!
> 
> View attachment 4228789


Those eyes are so cute! What bag is this?


----------



## Molly0

obcessd said:


> Forgot how much fun this bag is!
> 
> View attachment 4228789


Cute!  I suspect your well protected from any evil eyes that might come your way!


----------



## obcessd

whateve said:


> Those eyes are so cute! What bag is this?



This is Rebecca Minkoff from a few years ago. 



Molly0 said:


> Cute!  I suspect your well protected from any evil eyes that might come your way!



Haha, yes I hope so. I work in the mental health field so there is a fair amount of pain, sadness, and sometimes toxic energy that I am exposed to.


----------



## themeanreds

Still rocking this beauty today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love this picture (so much pink goodness) — Miss Rosie looks so beautiful and at home there with the Christmas tree. I can’t believe Christmas trees are up already in places!!!  Hope your first week back from vaca went well.  Have fun shopping .


Thank you, sweetie IM  I know, it’s so early for Christmas trees, but this one was too pretty to not photograph with Rosie


----------



## myluvofbags

My ray of sunshine today


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan nylon


----------



## Monique1004

Finally the right occasion for mini coco. Family outing to the ballet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Took this cutie out tonite for the first time! My Coach wristlet with an added Coach chain strap so I can wear crossbody. [emoji173]️


----------



## tealocean

missmandymarie said:


> Coach Madison flap bag today


Beautiful! I fell in love with Coach too late for this collection.


----------



## yellow_tulip

My forever hg bag! She’s so pretty


----------



## Aoifs

She came out of LC tote for a walk around DC!


----------



## Storm702

Belen Echandia Love Me Mini


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Took this cutie out tonite for the first time! My Coach wristlet with an added Coach chain strap so I can wear crossbody. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4229403


She is a cutie! And I love how you added the chain strap! I have this wristlet in chalk and I added a Dooney leather strap since I didn't have a chain strap. I like the chain strap more!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aoifs said:


> She came out of LC tote for a walk around DC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229659


 YES! When I saw her peeking out your Longchamp bag I was really hoping you'd post a full picture of her during your trip! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!   I hope you're having a great trip!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> She is a cutie! And I love how you added the chain strap! I have this wristlet in chalk and I added a Dooney leather strap since I didn't have a chain strap. I like the chain strap more!



Thanks! It dresses it up a bit. They have the light gold chain at the Coach outlet and boutique. I had both, but only kept the boutique one because it’s a few inches longer. 
Honestly would have just kept the outlet (less expensive and quality is comparable, just a little thinner) strap but it was just a little too short for me to wear crossbody. Couldn’t make it work. So that’s when I bought the boutique one.


----------



## christinemliu

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4227593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break from brands and using this gorgeous purple handbag from Beggars Pouch in North Conway, NH. Bought it six years ago and the leather is still supple and so pretty! Love that shop and its owners. If you’re interested, they share every part of the handbag-making  process with you!


Thank you for posting this! I know where that is, we go to Story Land every year, and I am adding that to my list to check out next time we go!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for posting this! I know where that is, we go to Story Land every year, and I am adding that to my list to check out next time we go!!!


I'm so glad! It is an incredible shop! As soon as you walk in, you're greeted with the gorgeous scent of leather!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Storm702 said:


> Belen Echandia Love Me Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229661



OMG I can’t believe this got posted. I have the exact same although your studs look different I think. Wonderful bag, such a shame BE disappeared, even though Marco continued with MM I always preferred the BE styles.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bagloverny said:


> Dropping in to share my newest purchase and HG bag - Chanel So Black Chevron Reissue 225!!


*faint thud* Bag perfection!


----------



## Aoifs

RuedeNesle said:


> YES! When I saw her peeking out your Longchamp bag I was really hoping you'd post a full picture of her during your trip! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!   I hope you're having a great trip!


She's the best. Roomy enough for everything I need. Loving DC - perfect fall/autumn weather.


----------



## whateve

Aoifs said:


> She came out of LC tote for a walk around DC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229659





RuedeNesle said:


> YES! When I saw her peeking out your Longchamp bag I was really hoping you'd post a full picture of her during your trip! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!!   I hope you're having a great trip!


I agree! I'm drooling!


----------



## Storm702

BlueCherry said:


> OMG I can’t believe this got posted. I have the exact same although your studs look different I think. Wonderful bag, such a shame BE disappeared, even though Marco continued with MM I always preferred the BE styles.


I was actually going through my closet to do a bag purge, but as soon as I pulled her out of the dust bag I knew she wasn't going anywhere!


----------



## whateve

BV hobo with Coach sequin tea rose charm.


----------



## carterazo

Storm702 said:


> Belen Echandia Love Me Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229661


[emoji50]  Hadn't seen a BE posted in a looong time! She's still gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> BV hobo with Coach sequin tea rose charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230276


What a pretty and perfect pairing! [emoji7]


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Drawstring Bucket


----------



## carterazo

Reed Krakoff RDK Hobo


----------



## Tinn3rz

H Constance


----------



## Molly0

Tinn3rz said:


> H Constance
> 
> View attachment 4230395


TDF Beauty!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Reed Krakoff today and probably tomorrow...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230358


Beautiful! I love the color, leather & shape!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Molly0 said:


> TDF Beauty!!!



She’s my most used flap! [emoji5]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230358


Hi C!
I haven't seen this one in a while! She is beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the color, leather & shape!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> I haven't seen this one in a while! She is beautiful!


You're right. I had not pulled her out for too long. :shame: She so pretty! [emoji7] 
Her green sister also needs to come out and play. [emoji3]


----------



## ksuromax

B for Balenciaga!


----------



## tolliv

This beautiful piece [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4230861


Love the photo!  Sweet Kitty!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Love the photo!  Sweet Kitty!


Thank you!


----------



## MamaSleepy

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230358


Beautiful!  Is the color red or orange?


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Garda in Camel


----------



## Storm702

Still lovin' on my BE Love Me Mini


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> Reed Krakoff RDK Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230358


Oh my! She’s a beaut!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> I like your jacket too Monique!





whateve said:


> the bag is beautiful but I'm in love with that jacket!



The jacket is a such a gem that I found at Ann Taylor. They started carrying these nice jackets recently. I think I bought at least 5 jackets from them this year.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> The jacket is a such a gem that I found at Ann Taylor. They started carrying these nice jackets recently. I think I bought at least 5 jackets from them this year.


I haven't been inside an Ann Taylor in years! I can't even remember which mall near me has one, lol. But I'll try to remember cause your jacket looks great  Thanks for the info Monique.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar XS


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Garda in Camel
> View attachment 4230943


Lovely!!  


Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Bazar XS


it looks incredibly cool on you!!  great score!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## missmandymarie

Alexander Wang Rocco today


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my small MK Ava with me today grocery shopping!


----------



## missconvy

New Topshop bag


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Rebecca minkoff love crossbody


----------



## ksuromax

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4231832


Gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ksuromax said:


> it looks incredibly cool on you!!  great score!


Thanks , ksuro


----------



## pennypenny

While our home undergoes renovation for a week I locked up the rest of my bags and choose this to use for the duration. Work, errands... makes me realize hey I can do fine just having one bag! (not ) I got a cheapo strap attached to it, works well for me. [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Ladies room /restaurant selfie while waiting for my friend....burgundy Celine Clasp Flap....this leather is the softest of all my bags & the feel of it is amazing


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Ladies room /restaurant selfie while waiting for my friend....burgundy Celine Clasp Flap....this leather is the softest of all my bags & the feel of it is amazing



Good to see you lovey and one of your Celine beauties


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Still lovin' on my BE Love Me Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231011


I love that bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> Ladies room /restaurant selfie while waiting for my friend....burgundy Celine Clasp Flap....this leather is the softest of all my bags & the feel of it is amazing


Love your coat!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Ladies room /restaurant selfie while waiting for my friend....burgundy Celine Clasp Flap....this leather is the softest of all my bags & the feel of it is amazing



Love that bag lots Kendie and delighted to see it make an appearance. Your coat with that daring lining is gorgeous  



Shelby33 said:


> I love that bag!



Me too, I also have it in black and will always keep it lol


----------



## foreverbagslove

I find this navona is just as good as pochette accessorie if you couldn’t get a PA [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

I always enjoy this functional bag when it comes up in rotation (as I continue to speed-date my bags ).  Here it is paired with my newest wallet and Laduree charm.


----------



## Addicted to bags

MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.


----------



## missmandymarie

My new to me Givenchy Antigona! First day out!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 4233205
> View attachment 4233206
> View attachment 4233207


That's so cute, and I love your dress!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 4233205
> View attachment 4233206
> View attachment 4233207



I love this bag!!!  You, SM and SBD are all enabling me with all your pretty MCMs (I am constantly impressed with new/different MCMs that I see).


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> That's so cute, and I love your dress!


Thank you whateve! I've worn 3 dresses the past 9 days. I must have run out of clean clothing


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag!!!  You, SM and SBD are all enabling me with all your pretty MCMs (I am constantly impressed with new/different MCMs that I see).


Thanks Minda! As a recent convert because of SM, I have to say I'm am liking them. Never looked at this brand before because all I saw was the cognac visteros canvas pieces.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Minda! As a recent convert because of SM, I have to say I'm am liking them. Never looked at this brand before because all I saw was the cognac visteros canvas pieces.



Exactly, that’s all I ever saw until recently


----------



## Tinn3rz

My go-to.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Exactly, that’s all I ever saw until recently


And their bags are well designed and well made (not to enable you further)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LucyMadrid said:


> A fall working day with my Loewe Amazona in golden suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223211


Gorgeous!! I'm eyeing the Amazona for a work bag; such a great bag. Thanks for sharing!


elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4224292
> View attachment 4224284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Heritage in cobalt blue...perfect structure and size.  I find I can make this saturated color work with so many outfits.


I'm in love with this bag!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DBF is going on a trip while I have to work   But our bags look great together! Love my Dooney XL Courtney sac, and his bags are from Port Canvas, a brand that is made in Maine (his home state). They're embroidered with initials but I flipped his bags for privacy. He also has a shell cordovan leather luggage tag from Alden on his briefcase. Our mutual love of shopping makes us a dangerous couple


----------



## coolmelondew

Welcoming friday with Aspinal of London Mini Trunk Clutch!


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> Love your coat!





BlueCherry said:


> Love that bag lots Kendie and delighted to see it make an appearance. Your coat with that daring lining is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I also have it in black and will always keep it lol


Kindest Thanks to both of you sweeties. That jacket is “Laundry by Shelli Segal.”  Oh & @Shelby33 ~i did use my Isabella Fiore since the last time we chatted about them but I didn’t get a chance to post it because I haven’t been as regular on here, but i did indeed think of you when I carried her! Hope you are enjoying your IF beauties!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> I always enjoy this functional bag when it comes up in rotation (as I continue to speed-date my bags ).  Here it is paired with my newest wallet and Laduree charm.





Addicted to bags said:


> MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 4233205
> View attachment 4233206
> View attachment 4233207


Totally digboth of your bags dear gal pals! Dying lolat your speed dating your bags @Iamminda ....I’ve been doing the same actually And your dress is too cute @Addicted to bags & that MCM looks fab on you


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Welcoming friday with Aspinal of London Mini Trunk Clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233471
> View attachment 4233472


I’m seriously IN MAJOR LOVE w/ this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

kanni1223 said:


> An unknown brand Red Handbag I designed by myself.


Nice job!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Storm702

Fuchsia Belen Echandia Stroke Me on a rainy, dreary fall day


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Totally digboth of your bags dear gal pals! Dying lolat your speed dating your bags @Iamminda ....I’ve been doing the same actually And your dress is too cute @Addicted to bags & that MCM looks fab on you



Thanks dear K .  Have a good weekend.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

My "new" Cabas Piano


----------



## ADreamDeferred

foreverbagslove said:


> I find this navona is just as good as pochette accessorie if you couldn’t get a PA [emoji4]
> View attachment 4233116


Wow! I like the Navona better than the PA.. I had never heard of it til now. (I don't like how on some of the SLGs, the zipper extends past the bag. That bugs me!)


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Tinn3rz said:


> H Constance
> 
> View attachment 4230395


Love your Constance! That versatile strap is a big plus


----------



## whateve

ADreamDeferred said:


> Wow! I like the Navona better than the PA.. I had never heard of it til now. (I don't like how on some of the SLGs, the zipper extends past the bag. That bugs me!)


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who hates that zipper extending past the bag! It looks so sloppy to me.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

whateve said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who hates that zipper extending past the bag! It looks so sloppy to me.


Yes!! And having the strap hang off of it as a connection, like in the mini pochette accessoires. I like the size but I just can't deal with that look xD


----------



## yazj42

Marmont shopping tote. I call this my deal of the century bag Bc I got it 75 percent off at neimans last year.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

yazj42 said:


> Marmont shopping tote. I call this my deal of the century bag Bc I got it 75 percent off at neimans last year.


Wow!! Gj [emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Road trip with campomaggi messenger.


Starbucks stop=1 scone NOT enough!
(yes, I ask clerks to leave food in ship wrappers--hate wasting paper sacks)


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Fendi Secret Code for a Friday in Fall


----------



## Tinn3rz

ADreamDeferred said:


> Love your Constance! That versatile strap is a big plus



Thank you! Yes, my torso is short enough that I can carry her crossbody. [emoji846]


----------



## Addicted to bags

yazj42 said:


> Marmont shopping tote. I call this my deal of the century bag Bc I got it 75 percent off at neimans last year.


75% off?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Small Loewe Puzzle


----------



## whateve

I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


Wow thats a lovely colour...wish I could see all your Coach bags in one hit.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Wow thats a lovely colour...wish I could see all your Coach bags in one hit.


Thank you! I passed up on one just like this at a street fair, regretted it and when I went back, it was gone. Then a few months later, I found this one online. Coach had the best colors in the 90s. They were so saturated and the dye went all the way through the leather.

I've never tried taking a picture of all my bags at once. I don't think I could get them all in one frame. My collection is constantly evolving so what I own today won't be the same next week.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


Hi WE! 
I was driving my family crazy with my desperate search for a pretty Halloween pumpkin purse charm. I looked online for hours and at brick and mortar stores. I finally settled on a Cinderella pumpkin coach charm from amazon just to keep from being kicked out the house.   I said all that just to explain why I  fainted when I saw your charm! It's perfect, especially on your beautiful bag! You crushed it!


----------



## OsloChic

Boy on the bus[emoji108]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 4233205
> View attachment 4233206
> View attachment 4233207


Love this!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry WOC today


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Small Loewe Puzzle
> 
> View attachment 4234277





whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


Love both of your bags ladies....they both fit in perfectly w/ Halloween week!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry WOC today


Totally swooning of this color & your garden of course dearest MD!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry WOC today


What a gorgeous color Miss Dawn!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry WOC today



I love this gorgeous color — hope you and Mr Dawn are having a great weekend


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Can't seem to recall posting this little beauty before


----------



## Addicted to bags

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Can't seem to recall posting this little beauty before


Beautiful color croc!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Totally swooning of this color & your garden of course dearest MD!





Addicted to bags said:


> What a gorgeous color Miss Dawn!





Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous color — hope you and Mr Dawn are having a great weekend


So nice to see you sweetie @Kendie26 !!
Thank you, I know you love your blues, and one of these days you’ll find your perfect blue flap 

Thank you ATB, I love this colour too!

Thank you dear Iam  I’m out and about to give my mind a bit of a break but so much work to do this weekend! I’m speaking at a conference on Tuesday for nearly an hour (why do I do these things to myself?!) and I need to practise! A really nice diptyque candle needs to be burned when I get home, and just knuckle down to it!! Xx


----------



## Slink2015

Carrying this cutie today, just out running errands [emoji173]️


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Ink


----------



## carterazo

MamaSleepy said:


> Beautiful!  Is the color red or orange?


Just saw your comment. 

It's a beautiful red/orange.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Oh my! She’s a beaut!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Small Loewe Puzzle
> 
> View attachment 4234277


Love this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


I always enjoy seeing her!





Narnanz said:


> Wow thats a lovely colour...wish I could see all your Coach bags in one hit.


Me too! That would be such a treat!


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry WOC today


One of your pretties! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 4235179


Very pretty, dear tenKrat! [emoji7] 
She's just lovely with your outfit.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Very pretty, dear tenKrat! [emoji7]
> She's just lovely with your outfit.


Thank you, C!


----------



## carterazo

My companion the last few days. 
Coach charm market tote in grass green


----------



## meowmix318

carterazo said:


> My companion the last few days.
> Coach charm market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235209


What a great color


----------



## carterazo

meowmix318 said:


> What a great color


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> I was driving my family crazy with my desperate search for a pretty Halloween pumpkin purse charm. I looked online for hours and at brick and mortar stores. I finally settled on a Cinderella pumpkin coach charm from amazon just to keep from being kicked out the house.   I said all that just to explain why I  fainted when I saw your charm! It's perfect, especially on your beautiful bag! You crushed it!


Thank you! It's a few years old. Juicy Couture used to have some very cute charms. I haven't checked lately - maybe they still do. There are some adorable Halloween charms on the MZ Wallace website. https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/charms Someone on tpf (I can't remember who) has the adorable bats. I'm so tempted but do I really need more than one Halloween charm?


Kendie26 said:


> Love both of your bags ladies....they both fit in perfectly w/ Halloween week!


Thank you!


carterazo said:


> I always enjoy seeing her!Me too! That would be such a treat!


As soon as I took a picture of all my bags (if it were even possible - I'd probably need a helicopter to get far enough away to get them all in frame) it would be obsolete since I'm always adding or removing items!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a few years old. Juicy Couture used to have some very cute charms. I haven't checked lately - maybe they still do. There are some adorable Halloween charms on the MZ Wallace website. https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/charms Someone on tpf (I can't remember who) has the adorable bats. I'm so tempted but do I really need more than one Halloween charm?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> As soon as I took a picture of all my bags (if it were even possible - I'd probably need a helicopter to get far enough away to get them all in frame) it would be obsolete since I'm always adding or removing items!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
I actually visualized the helicopter going higher and higher to get it all in the picture. [emoji3]


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> My companion the last few days.
> Coach charm market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235209


You have the greatest color collection of bags carterazo


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a few years old. Juicy Couture used to have some very cute charms. I haven't checked lately - maybe they still do. There are some adorable Halloween charms on the MZ Wallace website. https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/charms Someone on tpf (I can't remember who) has the adorable bats. I'm so tempted but do I really need more than one Halloween charm?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> As soon as I took a picture of all my bags (if it were even possible - I'd probably need a helicopter to get far enough away to get them all in frame) it would be obsolete since I'm always adding or removing items!


No helicopter, a drone with a camera


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> You have the greatest color collection of bags carterazo [emoji813]


Thanks! I love pretty much the whole rainbow. [emoji3]


----------



## Jeny09

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4206168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the hazy photo but after a rough week, my pink dress and the pink fob on my fav speedy was such a mood uplifter



Loveeed the look [emoji106][emoji173]️

Where did you get the bag charms (soo cuteee [emoji7])?


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> I actually visualized the helicopter going higher and higher to get it all in the picture. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> One of your pretties! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## jcnc

Jeny09 said:


> Loveeed the look [emoji106][emoji173]️
> 
> Where did you get the bag charms (soo cuteee [emoji7])?


Thanks. Ebay. Just $2-3


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> My companion the last few days.
> Coach charm market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235209


 You’ve been missed lots dear carterazo!!! This is THE prettiest green EVER & I’m not surprised you own her, as your color choices are amazing! Totally spectacular!


----------



## Kendie26

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 4235179


Totally 1 of my most favorite bags ever!!! Looking fab tenKrat. My micro luggage (dark taupe) is amongst my favorites in my collection.


----------



## Kendie26

Heading out today w/ my Balenciaga First (limited edition “pearly bronze” which is a strange color name to me) grey w/ brown undertones


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a few years old. Juicy Couture used to have some very cute charms. I haven't checked lately - maybe they still do. There are some adorable Halloween charms on the MZ Wallace website. https://www.mzwallace.com/shop/charms Someone on tpf (I can't remember who) has the adorable bats. I'm so tempted but do I really need more than one Halloween charm?


Thanks for the MZ Wallace link! The ghost mushroom and candy corn mushroom charms are cute. I LOVE Juicy key fobs so that was the first place I looked. I just knew they would have a special Halloween key fob, but they didn't. I've decided to be happy ("okay") with my charm this year, but I'm getting an early start next year. (Is January too soon? Maybe for my family. ) Here's what I have on my bag this year.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the MZ Wallace link! The ghost mushroom and candy corn mushroom charms are cute. I LOVE Juicy key fobs so that was the first place I looked. I just knew they would have a special Halloween key fob, but they didn't. I've decided to be happy ("okay") with my charm this year, but I'm getting an early start next year. (Is January too soon? Maybe for my family. ) Here's what I have on my bag this year.
> View attachment 4235640


Such a cute charm!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a cute charm!!



Thanks MD! 
I hope you and Mr. Dawn are having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry WOC today



That color!![emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Comfy & soft Michael Kors from 2014.


----------



## luvlux64

Been off (sick) for a month... here’s my October contribution   ... Hope everyone is enjoying the Fall season


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the MZ Wallace link! The ghost mushroom and candy corn mushroom charms are cute. I LOVE Juicy key fobs so that was the first place I looked. I just knew they would have a special Halloween key fob, but they didn't. I've decided to be happy ("okay") with my charm this year, but I'm getting an early start next year. (Is January too soon? Maybe for my family. ) Here's what I have on my bag this year.
> View attachment 4235640


The pumpkin carriage is very cute! That's disappointing that Juicy didn't make one this year.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Damier Azur Berkeley


----------



## fendifemale

tenKrat said:


> LV Damier Azur Berkeley
> View attachment 4235968


Loving the sweater. You are so ready for fall.


----------



## tolliv

The Petite Malle. Yesterday and today. Love this bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> The pumpkin carriage is very cute! That's disappointing that Juicy didn't make one this year.


Thanks WE!
Juicy has a faux fur ghost with a heart that says "Be My Boo". Cute, but not what I was looking for.  I wanted exactly what you have, or at least the pumpkin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Met the family at the Ferry Building. They took the ferry in from Jack London to go to the Exploratorium. I hung out with them at the Ferry Building for a little while. This was as brave as I could get with a picture of my bag and the backdrop of the Bay Bridge. I wanted to sit it on the fence but I was afraid I'd end up with a picture of it floating in the bay. I have a different strap on the bag. Testing a wider, shorter strap.
It's a beautiful day in SF!


----------



## Narnanz

Joined the Longchamp family this week...second time out for this bright orange beauty...loving her.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Met the family at the Ferry Building. They took the ferry in from Jack London to go to the Exploratorium. I hung out with them at the Ferry Building for a little while. This was as brave as I could get with a picture of my bag and the backdrop of the Bay Bridge. I wanted to sit it on the fence but I was afraid I'd end up with a picture of it floating in the bay. I have a different strap on the bag. Testing a wider, shorter strap.
> It's a beautiful day in SF!
> View attachment 4236023


She looks pretty & happy!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the bag and the charms [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for the MZ Wallace link! The ghost mushroom and candy corn mushroom charms are cute. I LOVE Juicy key fobs so that was the first place I looked. I just knew they would have a special Halloween key fob, but they didn't. I've decided to be happy ("okay") with my charm this year, but I'm getting an early start next year. (Is January too soon? Maybe for my family. ) Here's what I have on my bag this year.
> View attachment 4235640


I like your Cinderella pumpkin coach charm! I hope you find the one you want soon too!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Met the family at the Ferry Building. They took the ferry in from Jack London to go to the Exploratorium. I hung out with them at the Ferry Building for a little while. This was as brave as I could get with a picture of my bag and the backdrop of the Bay Bridge. I wanted to sit it on the fence but I was afraid I'd end up with a picture of it floating in the bay. I have a different strap on the bag. Testing a wider, shorter strap.
> It's a beautiful day in SF!
> View attachment 4236023


 This is a great picture, and you were brave!


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4235671


This color & that leather!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Met the family at the Ferry Building. They took the ferry in from Jack London to go to the Exploratorium. I hung out with them at the Ferry Building for a little while. This was as brave as I could get with a picture of my bag and the backdrop of the Bay Bridge. I wanted to sit it on the fence but I was afraid I'd end up with a picture of it floating in the bay. I have a different strap on the bag. Testing a wider, shorter strap.
> It's a beautiful day in SF!
> View attachment 4236023



Beautiful day indeed!   I don’t blame you for not putting your bag anywhere on top of the railing, lol.  Hope you had a fun family day.


----------



## Iamminda

luvlux64 said:


> Been off (sick) for a month... here’s my October contribution   ... Hope everyone is enjoying the Fall season
> View attachment 4235791
> View attachment 4235792
> View attachment 4235793



Three lovely ensembles!!!   Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Joined the Longchamp family this week...second time out for this bright orange beauty...loving her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236145


Welcome to the Longchamp family! My only Longchamp is a Roseau.
I love your bright orange beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> She looks pretty & happy!


Thanks Molly!
We had a fun day!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Welcome to the Longchamp family! My only Longchamp is a Roseau.
> I love your bright orange beauty!


Thank you...I have a Neo in Navy as well...but I wanted a bright colour to make my days brighter as well.....there are so many wonderful bags from Longchamp that I fell in love with...but not what I can afford...so admire everyone elses from afar.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> I like your Cinderella pumpkin coach charm! I hope you find the one you want soon too!


Thanks TO! 



tealocean said:


> This is a great picture, and you were brave!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful day indeed!   I don’t blame you for not putting your bag anywhere on top of the railing, lol.  Hope you had a fun family day.


Hi TO and Minda!
Thanks! I put it on the railing (that's the word I couldn't think of before! LOL!) at first and I think everyone around me got their cameras and phones out, just waiting to get the video of my bag falling over the side.  They lost interest when I strapped it to the pole.
Minda, I did have a fun day with the family! Thanks! I hope you were able to get out and enjoy the weekend also!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TO!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TO and Minda!
> Thanks! I put it on the railing (that's the word I couldn't think of before! LOL!) at first and I think everyone around me got their cameras and phones out, just waiting to get the video of my bag falling over the side.  They lost interest when I strapped it to the pole.
> Minda, I did have a fun day with the family! Thanks! I hope you were able to get out and enjoy the weekend also!


 I was wondering if you had an audience. If I ever see someone setting up their bag for a photo shoot, I am definitely going up to say hi...she might be one of us!


----------



## Jeny09

jcnc said:


> Thanks. Ebay. Just $2-3



Thank you for the info [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## Scully Piper

luvlux64 said:


> Been off (sick) for a month... here’s my October contribution [emoji813]  ... Hope everyone is enjoying the Fall season
> View attachment 4235791
> View attachment 4235792
> View attachment 4235793


I hope you feel better soon! Love your pics.


----------



## Scully Piper

Kendie26 said:


> Heading out today w/ my Balenciaga First (limited edition “pearly bronze” which is a strange color name to me[emoji38]) grey w/ brown undertones


That's a beautiful color!


----------



## OsloChic

Monday blues[emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


great 'pumpkin' and what a BOO-some charm!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar graffiti and a bat


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> The Petite Malle. Yesterday and today. Love this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235983
> 
> View attachment 4235984


 your mods are ALWAYS so sensational & dreamy!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Been off (sick) for a month... here’s my October contribution   ... Hope everyone is enjoying the Fall season
> View attachment 4235791
> View attachment 4235792
> View attachment 4235793


Welcome back darling friend...have missed you & I surely hope you are feeling good nowYour pics are always inspiring & so artistic


----------



## starrynite_87

I’ve been using my beloved Speedy 25 this past week


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Met the family at the Ferry Building. They took the ferry in from Jack London to go to the Exploratorium. I hung out with them at the Ferry Building for a little while. This was as brave as I could get with a picture of my bag and the backdrop of the Bay Bridge. I wanted to sit it on the fence but I was afraid I'd end up with a picture of it floating in the bay. I have a different strap on the bag. Testing a wider, shorter strap.
> It's a beautiful day in SF!
> View attachment 4236023


Gasp! What magnificent view with a typical stunning RED RuedN bag...red queen forever!


----------



## Kendie26

Scully Piper said:


> That's a beautiful color!


Thanks so much @Scully Piper  it’s definitely prettier in person w/ the soft subtle metallic-like sheen


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green
> View attachment 4236325


Your MK collection is SO fierce & fabwhat an amazingly gorgeous green


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green
> View attachment 4236325


Hi GG! 
Enjoy your new beauty! I love the floral embellishment!


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Your MK collection is SO fierce & fab[emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]what an amazingly gorgeous green


Thank you so much! It's my first backpack and first green bag. But I liked that it could be worn backpack or crossbody style


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG!
> Enjoy your new beauty! I love the floral embellishment!


Thank you so much! It's my first backpack.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> I was wondering if you had an audience. If I ever see someone setting up their bag for a photo shoot, I am definitely going up to say hi...she might be one of us!


I would love someone in the purse forum to walk up to me and ask! I know it looks crazy to some people and I feel like announcing I'm taking photos for a purse forum.  I'm always hoping someone would ask, especially yesterday, when it looked like I wanted to toss my bag in the Bay! I bet we'd have a fun conversation and share good ideas on how/where to photograph our bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! What magnificent view with a typical stunning RED RuedN bag...red queen forever!


Hi Kendi! 
Thanks! You sure know how to make a me feel like a !


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Narnanz said:


> Joined the Longchamp family this week...second time out for this bright orange beauty...loving her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236145


Gorgeous Longchamp, and so festive! I have it in black *Note to self: Obtain orange Le Pliage for next fall* Lol


----------



## southernbelle82

I broke out my old faithful today. My speedy 30, she’s 3.5 years old and looks like new! I used her for almost 2 years straight!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach cutie today! [emoji170]☠️[emoji519]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Coach Mercer 24:


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> I would love someone in the purse forum to walk up to me and ask! I know it looks crazy to some people and I feel like announcing I'm taking photos for a purse forum.  I'm always hoping someone would ask, especially yesterday, when it looked like I wanted to toss my bag in the Bay! I bet we'd have a fun conversation and share good ideas on how/where to photograph our bags!


Yes!  I would just imagine you're a fun and interesting person to dare to take the fun pictures!


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach cutie today! [emoji170]☠️[emoji519]
> View attachment 4237067


Very pretty blue!


----------



## tealocean

OhHelloDoll said:


> Coach Mercer 24:
> View attachment 4237156


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> Very pretty blue!



Thanks! It’s Lapis.


----------



## MKB0925

OhHelloDoll said:


> Coach Mercer 24:
> View attachment 4237156


What a pretty color...she must look perfect at the holidays!!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach cutie today! [emoji170]☠️[emoji519]
> View attachment 4237067


Pretty blue and looks great with the hardware!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty blue and looks great with the hardware!



Thanks! Loving this bag too! [emoji3]


----------



## Yuki85

Love this bag very much [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Yes!  I would just imagine you're a fun and interesting person to dare to take the fun pictures!


Thanks TO! Yeah, no one flinches when you're taking pictures of buildings or bridges, especially in SF. But as soon as you stage your handbag, all eyes are on you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Givenchy Antigona today. So sleek


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Bazar XS


Your and my style are total opposites yet, I love your bags _and_ how you style them. Beautiful!!


missconvy said:


> New Topshop bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232092


What a cutie. Shows you don’t have to spend crazy money for have a beautiful bag.  


Iamminda said:


> I always enjoy this functional bag when it comes up in rotation (as I continue to speed-date my bags ).  Here it is paired with my newest wallet and Laduree charm.


Function and good looks. Great bag. 
And a love your term “speed dating”.   I’m sooooo stealing it. Lol! 


Addicted to bags said:


> MCM Soft Berlin Crossbody in Vachetta leather. Looks like a baby suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 4233205
> View attachment 4233206
> View attachment 4233207


This is such a unique and wonderful bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I've moved into my Halloween bag! This is a vintage Coach Soho belted pouch with a Juicy Couture fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234429


What a great idea!  A Halloween bag!


carterazo said:


> My companion the last few days.
> Coach charm market tote in grass green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235209


Beautiful green!  You have so many pretty colors in your collection!


ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar graffiti and a bat


Pretty hair, pretty bag, pretty styling, pretty girl!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Givenchy Antigona today. So sleek


I. Want. This. Bag!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey, Purse Peeps!  I’ve missed you but I’ve been so busy lately making up for all the time time lost with all my surgeries this summer. 

Time for a break so, we’re on vacation in one of my fave spots. Gotta get here at least once a year - this time with my oh-so-cheap drawstring beach bag from a local store that had the cutest white linen clothes. Mr  S looked kinda fierce in the white fedora we got for him.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, Purse Peeps!  I’ve missed you but I’ve been so busy lately making up for all the time time lost with all my surgeries this summer.
> 
> Time for a break so, we’re on vacation in one of my fave spots. Gotta get here at least once a year - this time with my oh-so-cheap drawstring beach bag from a local store that had the cutest white linen clothes. Mr  S looked kinda fierce in the white fedora we got for him.
> View attachment 4237842



You have been missed.  Have a great vacation


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> You have been missed.  Have a great vacation


Thank you!


----------



## Sunna

This was my bag today; Louis Vuitton Boccador


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, Purse Peeps!  I’ve missed you but I’ve been so busy lately making up for all the time time lost with all my surgeries this summer.
> 
> Time for a break so, we’re on vacation in one of my fave spots. Gotta get here at least once a year - this time with my oh-so-cheap drawstring beach bag from a local store that had the cutest white linen clothes. Mr  S looked kinda fierce in the white fedora we got for him.
> View attachment 4237842


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## tealocean

Yuki85 said:


> Love this bag very much [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4237802


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

This red one today


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> This red one today



So fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TO! Yeah, no one flinches when you're taking pictures of buildings or bridges, especially in SF. But as soon as you stage your handbag, all eyes are on you!


 I admire your bravery!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


Wow! She is beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Sunna said:


> This was my bag today; Louis Vuitton Boccador
> View attachment 4238083


This color is divine!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you GL and TO 



GeorginaLavender said:


> So fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]





tealocean said:


> Wow! She is beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


That's a beautiful shade of red on your Bal, Minda!! Especially against the background of the chair 
You need a houndstooth jacket like that


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a beautiful shade of red on your Bal, Minda!! Especially against the background of the chair
> You need a houndstooth jacket like that



Thanks ATB .  I need a houndstooth jacket now!!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  I need a houndstooth jacket now!!  Thanks for the idea.



We should have a houndstooth day and post mod shots, lol [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar garffiti, surprisingly easy to wear with any outfit


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


----------



## Sunna

tealocean said:


> This color is divine!



Thank you! The color is noir. The epi leather is so shiny that it almost makes the bag look deep green sometimes.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


Beautiful.
And I agree with @GeorginaLavender that you need a houndstooth blazer  very chic against red


----------



## Yuki85

tealocean said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Have a wonderful time!


Thank you!  We’re having a blast. 


Iamminda said:


> This red one today


What a pretty red


----------



## Dmurphy1

Happy Halloween !!! Carrying my Frye handbag today !


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> I admire your bravery!


 Thanks!  I think what helped is my son was in film school. During that time I was his "guinea pig" to help him work on his lighting and filming. He also used me as an extra (he never gave me a speaking part. ) in a lot of his films for class that he filmed on the streets in Chicago, so I'm used to being stared at.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Halloween everyone! Trying to use some Halloween colors today.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Beautiful lotus/ pearlised pink lady dior!  Always makes me happy!


----------



## tenKrat

My new-to-me Longaberger basket purse, which is the best bag for my OOTD. Had the urge to dress autumn-like.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Givenchy Antigona today. So sleek


Yes! So edgy! I love the chrome detail!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much 



ksuromax said:


>





BlueCherry said:


>





Miss_Dawn said:


> Beautiful.
> And I agree with @GeorginaLavender that you need a houndstooth blazer  very chic against red





Sparkletastic said:


> .
> What a pretty red


----------



## missconvy

tenKrat said:


> My new-to-me Longaberger basket purse, which is the best bag for my OOTD. Had the urge to dress autumn-like.
> View attachment 4238621



I’m loving this!


----------



## BlueCherry

At a clients office today with my little seau sangle, luckily they love having my fur baby tag along with me and let him sit where he likes


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


Hi Minda!
I "liked" this earlier and I had no idea it was yours! I was so busy staring at the picture I forgot to see who posted it! She's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> At a clients office today with my little seau sangle, luckily they love having my fur baby tag along with me and let him sit where he likes
> 
> View attachment 4238757



Your baby is even cuter than his pic in your avatar!!!   And lovely Celine!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I "liked" this earlier and I had no idea it was yours! I was so busy staring at the picture I forgot to see who posted it! She's beautiful!



Thanks RN (no worries, I sometimes get overwhelmed by this thread — so many beauties and so little time, lol).  Have a great day .


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


Such a beautiful red!!


----------



## MKB0925

BlueCherry said:


> At a clients office today with my little seau sangle, luckily they love having my fur baby tag along with me and let him sit where he likes
> 
> View attachment 4238757


Awww....how cute!! Love your bag and pup!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Your baby is even cuter than his pic in your avatar!!!   And lovely
> Celine!!



Thank you, I guess he does look better in some pics than others lol. 



MKB0925 said:


> Awww....how cute!! Love your bag and pup!



Thanks and yours is very pretty/handsome? too, love that white stripe.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Such a beautiful red!!



Thanks MKB


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Fringe


----------



## Christofle

My hallow’s eve bag


----------



## Monique1004

My dark pink mini out for trick-or-treating.


----------



## missmandymarie

I’m dressed as a unicorn for Halloween so I’ve brought my Furla Candy mini bag along


----------



## MooMooVT

missmandymarie said:


> I’m dressed as a unicorn for Halloween so I’ve brought my Furla Candy mini bag along


I have a Furla Candy Satchel that's been a work horse for years with little signs of wear. Such a great style!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Can’t get enough of these beauties!


----------



## elisabettaverde

My Halloween puppy bag....his name is Coco, by Harvey’s in Santa Ana, CA.


----------



## BlueCherry

sbuxaddict said:


> Can’t get enough of these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239107



Two of my favourite bags


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, Purse Peeps!  I’ve missed you but I’ve been so busy lately making up for all the time time lost with all my surgeries this summer.
> 
> Time for a break so, we’re on vacation in one of my fave spots. Gotta get here at least once a year - this time with my oh-so-cheap drawstring beach bag from a local store that had the cutest white linen clothes. Mr  S looked kinda fierce in the white fedora we got for him.
> View attachment 4237842


You’ve been missed tons Sparkle & hope your surgeries went well & with ease!  Enjoy your vacation...cute pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> View attachment 4238557
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween !!! Carrying my Frye handbag today !


Another beauty girl that has been missed here for way too long girlfriend!!! What a coolbag~totally suits your rockin’ fun personality!


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> At a clients office today with my little seau sangle, luckily they love having my fur baby tag along with me and let him sit where he likes
> 
> View attachment 4238757


How uber precious is he!!! (& I’m saying his name out loud now) LOVE this pic!


----------



## Kendie26

My most cherished bag (I know 1 of you may “yell” at me for saying that) but this one gets me every time I pull her out. (Chanel Reissue 226 size)


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kendie26 said:


> Another beauty girl that has been missed here for way too long girlfriend!!! What a coolbag~totally suits your rockin’ fun personality!


Hello there fellow PA girl !! Been so busy lately as we've recently moved to lovely Jim Thorpe PA !! Have a great day Kendie !!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

BlueCherry said:


> Two of my favourite bags


Me too! I’ve now realized I love top handle purses with a long strap option


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My most cherished bag (I know 1 of you may “yell” at me for saying that) but this one gets me every time I pull her out. (Chanel Reissue 226 size)



So gorgeous, mon cherie.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> You’ve been missed tons Sparkle & hope your surgeries went well & with ease!  Enjoy your vacation...cute pic!


Thank you!!!  They went well.  In fact I was so concerned about having them that I really focused on eating well, working out, etc. So? I’m actually in the best health (fitness, etc.) I’ve been in years. So all’s welll...


Kendie26 said:


> My most cherished bag (I know 1 of you may “yell” at me for saying that) but this one gets me every time I pull her out. (Chanel Reissue 226 size)


Isn’t it great when you know you have “the” bag for you!!  Yay, for Miss Reissue! 


sbuxaddict said:


> Me too! I’ve now realized I love top handle purses with a long strap option


Me too!  Either that style or flaps with an optional shoulder strap.


----------



## momtok

My 50th birthday gift (I'm a Halloween baby).

Versace Icon bag, spring 2018, part of the Tribute collection (as in, tribute by Donatella to her brother, on the 20th anniversary of his assassination).  It's his Barocco pattern, obviously, on a caviar leather, with solid brass hardware in his classic style.

Got it at a boutique in Atlantic City this past summer.  I LOVE IT !!!



I hope this was ok to put here.  Versace doesn't have it's own sub-board. :-/


----------



## Christofle

momtok said:


> My 50th birthday gift (I'm a Halloween baby).
> 
> Versace Icon bag, spring 2018, part of the Tribute collection (as in, tribute by Donatella to her brother, on the 20th anniversary of his assassination).  It's his Barocco pattern, obviously, on a caviar leather, with solid brass hardware in his classic style.
> 
> Got it at a boutique in Atlantic City this past summer.  I LOVE IT !!!
> View attachment 4239941
> 
> 
> I hope this was ok to put here.  Versace doesn't have it's own sub-board. :-/



The hardware is so special on this bag!  Happy belated!


----------



## momtok

Christofle said:


> The hardware is so special on this bag!  Happy belated!



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

Hanging out at gym locker


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar Graffiti


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking out another handmade purse (and hand-tooled leather checkbook) from Beggar's Purse in North Conway, NH. Just LOVE this shade for fall! Finding myself gravitating towards these bags again and more often - supple, Coach-like leather quality, and it feels good to buy American-made products.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Kendie26 said:


> My most cherished bag (I know 1 of you may “yell” at me for saying that) but this one gets me every time I pull her out. (Chanel Reissue 226 size)


STUNNING COLOR!!!!


----------



## lms910

Been searching for he perfect black work tote and stumbled across this one! Gorgeous, pebbley leather, doesn’t fall of my shoulder and snaps close!


----------



## Kendie26

Dmurphy1 said:


> Hello there fellow PA girl !! Been so busy lately as we've recently moved to lovely Jim Thorpe PA !! Have a great day Kendie !!!





Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!!!  They went well.  In fact I was so concerned about having them that I really focused on eating well, working out, etc. So? I’m actually in the best health (fitness, etc.) I’ve been in years. So all’s welll...
> Isn’t it great when you know you have “the” bag for you!!  Yay, for Miss Reissue!
> Me too!  Either that style or flaps with an optional shoulder strap.


Hello again to both of you beauties & a big, hardy “Welcome Back!”
Congrats to both of you ~ @Dmurphy1 ~Woot! Very excited for your move to JT...wishing you many happy years there!
@Sparkletastic &Congrats again on surgeries & to your health!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous, mon cherie.





CoachCruiser said:


> STUNNING COLOR!!!!


Kind THanks to both of you! Beige (& black) are pretty much my favorites as I live in the land of Neutral-Mania! Your bag & that walletabove are both gorgeous CoachCruiser! Beautiful pic


----------



## luvlux64

Iamminda said:


> Three lovely ensembles!!!   Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thank you  ... yes, I am 


Scully Piper said:


> I hope you feel better soon! Love your pics.


Thanks   ... much better 


Kendie26 said:


> Welcome back darling friend...have missed you & I surely hope you are feeling good nowYour pics are always inspiring & so artistic


Welcome back to you, too  ! I noticed you took time off tpf as well. Hope everything is ok  ... it’s not the same when you’re not here   ... Well, it’s nice to be back and reading from all of you guys posts again. Have to keep up with all tpf threads missed


----------



## themeanreds

This was last week, but I thought it appropriate to post today for Dia de los Muertos. My friend gave me this hand painted tote bag for my birthday.


----------



## Monique1004

Bright cheerful bag for such a sunny day, yesterday. So sad it raining again today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lms910 said:


> Been searching for he perfect black work tote and stumbled across this one! Gorgeous, pebbley leather, doesn’t fall of my shoulder and snaps close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240484


I’m so happy you found your perfect work tote! Finding that right one is so difficult.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Another perfect day at Atlantis with Mr. Sparkle and Dior.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> My most cherished bag (I know 1 of you may “yell” at me for saying that) but this one gets me every time I pull her out. (Chanel Reissue 226 size)


So so gorgeous


----------



## Miss_Dawn

All week, this Givenchy Antigona


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Cabas Piano


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> All week, this Givenchy Antigona



So lovely and elegant, Miss Dawn.


----------



## whateve

Coach mosaic suede duffle.


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey, Purse Peeps!  I’ve missed you but I’ve been so busy lately making up for all the time time lost with all my surgeries this summer.
> 
> Time for a break so, we’re on vacation in one of my fave spots. Gotta get here at least once a year - this time with my oh-so-cheap drawstring beach bag from a local store that had the cutest white linen clothes. Mr  S looked kinda fierce in the white fedora we got for him. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237842


We've missed you too! Hope you're healing well. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This red one today


She' stunning! You should post more pics of her. [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

carterazo said:


> We've missed you too! Hope you're healing well. Enjoy your vacation!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> She' stunning! You should post more pics of her. [emoji7]



Thanks C .  Speaking of stunning, can’t wait to see some of your stunning newbies here soon.


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry medium Lily


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miu Miu mini shopping tote in pewter lamb with Roberto Cavalli sunnies.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I’m carrying my Rebecca Minkoff embossed Jumbo Love Crossbody (black) with SHW today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)


----------



## Vanana

Chanel reissue 225 lucky charms


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)
> 
> View attachment 4242042
> View attachment 4242043


I love both! Which one do you like better?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love both! Which one do you like better?


I like both but I worry about the light blue color so I'd probably have to say the elephant gray one. The gray holds a lot for a mini bag. If they were both darker and safer colors I'd say it was even.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)
> 
> View attachment 4242042
> View attachment 4242043



I have always liked the look of the Peekaboo — so pretty and elegant.  And you are looking so good and fit (it ain’t in my cards to look like that this year )


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I have always liked the look of the Peekaboo — so pretty and elegant.  And you are looking so good and fit (it ain’t in my cards to look like that this year )


Awww thank you Minda. But you can still work on the fit part this year. It doesn't happen overnight, you have to continue to do the homework so to speak.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Cooper in dusty rose


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)
> 
> View attachment 4242042
> View attachment 4242043


These are gorgeous!!!!  Whoop!


carterazo said:


> Coach Cooper in dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242299


This bag made me gasp. Dusty rose isn’t in my usual palette, but this is so pretty!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> These are gorgeous!!!!  Whoop!
> This bag made me gasp. Dusty rose isn’t in my usual palette, but this is so pretty!!!


Thank you Sparkletastic and I agree with you about carterazo's dusty rose bag. She has excellent taste!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach Cooper in dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242299


My gosh! This color is truly breathtaking in this leather and design combo!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)
> 
> View attachment 4242042
> View attachment 4242043


Always loved the peekaboo & that grey baby is just FAB on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> So so gorgeous





Miss_Dawn said:


> All week, this Givenchy Antigona


Thanks so much sweetest! Your Antigone is GORGEOUS, like you! Love that silver(?) bar on the front & your sweet camellia flower too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carefree and weightless. Gucci Pochette today


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Another perfect day at Atlantis with Mr. Sparkle and Dior.
> View attachment 4240970


1 of my true favorites  of yours! Bet you are having an awesome time there


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweetest! Your Antigone is GORGEOUS, like you! Love that silver(?) bar on the front & your sweet camellia flower too!


Thank you


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Vintage Coach Soho belted pouch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Last day of vacay! 

Fendi BTW with Chloe sunglasses.


_Oh... and I’d already taken my bag photo  when Mr. S was quite affronted that I didn’t include his sunglasses.  So here’s a shout out for his new Revo blue frame sunnies._


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Coach Cooper in dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242299


Lovely bag.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Last day of vacay!
> 
> Fendi BTW with Chloe sunglasses.
> View attachment 4242881
> 
> _Oh... and I’d already taken my bag photo  when Mr. S was quite affronted that I didn’t include his sunglasses.  So here’s a shout out for his new Revo blue frame sunnies._


You get not only the best bags, but the BEST cocktails as well! Cheers!


----------



## Molly0

A little bit of color help from Kate Spade for my otherwise all black wardrobe.


----------



## luvlux64

My holy grail!  Have a great Sunday


----------



## Miss_Dawn

YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow


----------



## whateve

Miss_Dawn said:


> YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow


I love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow



I love Miss Pinky Pie — haven’t seen this beauty in awhile.  Have a great week ahead Miss Dawn


----------



## tenKrat

Longaberger Saddlebrook mini purse


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Brooke


----------



## Jeny09

I have been carrying my petite noe for the past few weeks now [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> Still hot here, mid 80s! I'm ready for some Fall temps but that doesn't look like that will happen soon. Fendi Peekaboo Essential (slightly larger than the mini)
> 
> View attachment 4242042
> View attachment 4242043



Love the mini peekaboo - one of my all time favourite bags but I haven’t had time to check out the essential yet. The size looks perfect as I find the regular peekaboo slightly too big and a tad heavy. You’ve picked perfect colours to


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> Love the mini peekaboo - one of my all time favourite bags but I haven’t had time to check out the essential yet. The size looks perfect as I find the regular peekaboo slightly too big and a tad heavy. You’ve picked perfect colours to


Thank you BlueCherry  
I think you’ll like the Essential size. Not too big and not too small, although the mini fits a ton for such a small bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow


 So darling, I would definitely like to steal this magnificent bag away from you! Are you cool w/ that!?I’m pretty sure it’s my very favorite of yours


----------



## Elsie87

My trusty workorse Hermès Birkin 35 in gold togo leather with gold hardware


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This red one today



Ooooo [emoji173]️ this one!! I don’t remember this red B of yours. Love his color!


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow







Iamminda said:


> I love Miss Pinky Pie — haven’t seen this beauty in awhile.  Have a great week ahead Miss Dawn



I was about to say the same thing @Iamminda, haven’t seen @Miss_Dawn use this since I last used mine


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> So darling, I would definitely like to steal this magnificent bag away from you! Are you cool w/ that!?I’m pretty sure it’s my very favorite of yours



I’m cool with it because then my nano belt is safe


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I love this color!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> I love Miss Pinky Pie — haven’t seen this beauty in awhile.  Have a great week ahead Miss Dawn



I know, I haven’t gotten around to carrying Pinky Pie in awhile. And now that it’s a bit dull and grey, I’m channelling neon vibes 



Kendie26 said:


> So darling, I would definitely like to steal this magnificent bag away from you! Are you cool w/ that!?I’m pretty sure it’s my very favorite of yours



You sweetie Kendie  I allow you to steal my bag but only because I’m so fond of you. And I’ll make Mr Dawn buy it again because his friend Kendie stole it  



BlueCherry said:


> I was about to say the same thing @Iamminda, haven’t seen @Miss_Dawn use this since I last used mine



Yes, it’s been an age since I carried her!



BlueCherry said:


> I’m cool with it because then my nano belt is safe



 Now that is beneath you, my friend. Remarkably non-civic-minded of you


----------



## whateve

After talking about this bag on another thread, I decided to carry her. Coach Legacy Willis.


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> YSL Sac de Jour packed up to carry to work tomorrow [emoji813]


What a pretty color, Miss_Dawn!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Longaberger Saddlebrook mini purse
> View attachment 4243153
> 
> View attachment 4243154


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo [emoji173]️ this one!! I don’t remember this red B of yours. Love his color!



Thanks BBG .  This was another one of my vacation purchases (a couple years back)


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> These are gorgeous!!!!  Whoop!
> This bag made me gasp. Dusty rose isn’t in my usual palette, but this is so pretty!!!


Thank you! [emoji257] 





Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! This color is truly breathtaking in this leather and design combo![emoji813]


Thanks so much! [emoji258] 





southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely bag.


Thank you! [emoji259]


----------



## lenarmc

OhHelloDoll said:


> Vintage Coach Soho belted pouch.
> View attachment 4242840



I have this bag in yellow. The leather is beautiful.


----------



## whateve

lenarmc said:


> I have this bag in yellow. The leather is beautiful.


Yes it is! I bet the yellow is beautiful! I also have it in blue, I think maybe periwinkle.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

lenarmc said:


> I have this bag in yellow. The leather is beautiful.





lenarmc said:


> I have this bag in yellow. The leather is beautiful.


I didn’t even know it came in yellow. I love a good yellow bag. It can be so hard to find older bags in colors that aren’t black and brown.


----------



## whateve

OhHelloDoll said:


> I didn’t even know it came in yellow. I love a good yellow bag. It can be so hard to find older bags in colors that aren’t black and brown.


The catalog pages I have mention a leaf and lime.

There were other Soho bags made in banana, which is a slightly orangey yellow. They might have made the belted pouch in it too.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> The catalog pages I have mention a leaf and lime.
> 
> There were other Soho bags made in banana, which is a slightly orangey yellow. They might have made the belted pouch in it too.


Thanks for showing these! I’ve just recently began dipping my toe in vintage Coach. I wouldn’t mind adding a couple more in the future. It’s interesting to see what could be out there and just learning all about it.


----------



## whateve

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks for showing these! I’ve just recently began dipping my toe in vintage Coach. I wouldn’t mind adding a couple more in the future. It’s interesting to see what could be out there and just learning all about it.


Some of the Soho colors didn't hold up well over the years, mostly the stuff made in the early 90s. The stuff made in the late 90s seemed to have better dyes. My belted pouches' colors are vibrant. Reds were ubiquitous through most eras. Coach did these really well. Make sure you get whatever you're interested authenticated. There are fakes out there.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> Some of the Soho colors didn't hold up well over the years, mostly the stuff made in the early 90s. The stuff made in the late 90s seemed to have better dyes. My belted pouches' colors are vibrant. Reds were ubiquitous through most eras. Coach did these really well. Make sure you get whatever you're interested authenticated. There are fakes out there.


Good to know about the colors! I did make sure to get this one authenticated and thankfully it was fine! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Molly0

Scratching an “itch” for red.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Scratching an “itch” for red.
> View attachment 4244561



So pretty.  I really like this bag!!!  I love an outside zipped pocket.  I wish my LC Veau Foulonne had an outside pocket like this.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> I’m cool with it because then my nano belt is safe


Uh yeah, NO!!!Nice try though dearest! NONE of your Celine are “safe” if I’m around
@Miss_Dawn thank you so much kindest sweetie!!
Please pass on a big hello to Mr. Dawn & I hope life is treating you both wonderfully


----------



## Kendie26

whateve said:


> After talking about this bag on another thread, I decided to carry her. Coach Legacy Willis.


What a chic cool looking bag WE!!!! In such a gorgeous color too


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Scratching an “itch” for red.
> View attachment 4244561


OoooooLaLa that is a FABULOUS Longchamp in all leather Molly0....me likey/love!


----------



## MKB0925

scrpo83 said:


> Coach Brooke


I loved my Brooke!! Very nice leather!



whateve said:


> After talking about this bag on another thread, I decided to carry her. Coach Legacy Willis.


So pretty!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> Scratching an “itch” for red.
> View attachment 4244561


A pretty red bag? Where is @RuedeNesle
Everyone stand by to catch her as she swoons 

(I know no one outside the covers of Gone with the Wind who faints quite as much as dear RdN. Her poor aching head )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Uh yeah, NO!!!Nice try though dearest! NONE of your Celine are “safe” if I’m around
> @Miss_Dawn thank you so much kindest sweetie!!
> Please pass on a big hello to Mr. Dawn & I hope life is treating you both wonderfully


Mr Dawn is great. He sends his regards and says that if you steal Pinky Pie he will find a new one for me. I told him it’s discontinued in this colour but he didn’t seem very daunted at the prospect


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> So pretty.  I really like this bag!!!  I love an outside zipped pocket.  I wish my LC Veau Foulonne had an outside pocket like this.


Oooh!  I hope we get to see it soon!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Needed a pop of pink today - LV Lockme Bucket.


----------



## BlueCherry

Cookiefiend said:


> Needed a pop of pink today - LV Lockme Bucket.
> View attachment 4244859



I love the entire Lockme range


----------



## BagLadyT

Coach leopard camera bag...and my big baby belly!


----------



## Molly0

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4244882
> Coach leopard camera bag...and my big baby belly!


Congrats!  Yay for baby!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> Congrats!  Yay for baby!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


----------



## Kendie26

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


This is really REALLY pretty & super chic Sorry about the errand though


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my most used bags this year....mini Gucci Marmont (the white bag next to her is Lululemon’s fun shopping bag...bought a few new exercise clothes)


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mr Dawn is great. He sends his regards and says that if you steal Pinky Pie he will find a new one for me. I told him it’s discontinued in this colour but he didn’t seem very daunted at the prospect


He is such a royal gem, like THE royal gem of all DH’s


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my most used bags this year....mini Gucci Marmont (the white bag next to her is Lululemon’s fun shopping bag...bought a few new exercise clothes)


Oooooh so pretty!


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


Definitely a stunning  “cheer me up” kind of bag. Wait until Rue sees this!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Scratching an “itch” for red.
> View attachment 4244561


Me thinking to myself: "Finally! Yesterday was so busy I didn't have time to check the forum. Let's see what I missed..."
  I wasn't ready!!  RED and LONGCHAMP! Molly, you scratched the Heck outta that itch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> A pretty red bag? Where is @RuedeNesle
> Everyone stand by to catch her as she swoons
> 
> (I know no one outside the covers of Gone with the Wind who faints quite as much as dear RdN. Her poor aching head )


 You know me so well!  I put on my crash helmet before I open the "Every Woman should own a red bag......." thread. I should probably put it on any time I'm cruising the forum. I never know when a red bag is going to jump out from nowhere!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


Hi NS!
I hope things went well yesterday. I'm sorry your errand was depressing. I hope your BEAUTIFUL RED bag provided some distraction, and brightened your day a little. And I truly hope today is a better day.


----------



## Monique1004

Pollie-Jean said:


>



OH so cute & furry!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BlueCherry said:


> I love the entire Lockme range


This pink lining jumped out and tripped me when I was least expecting it - so I had to bring her home… it is pretty awesome! 


NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


So sorry about the depressing errand - but OMG - that red!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Brittany Magnolia [emoji7] [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

out for a drink with good friends with my Balenciaga clutch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grocery shopping this morning & coming with me is my RM Small Love crossbody!!  My fist time out in one whole week. I've been stuck in bed with the Flu!


----------



## Molly0

Same bag as yesterday, but today with a  new beaded addition.


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> out for a drink with good friends with my Balenciaga clutch



Looking fabulous


----------



## whateve

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Grocery shopping this morning & coming with me is my RM Small Love crossbody!!  My fist time out in one whole week. I've been stuck in bed with the Flu!
> 
> View attachment 4245887


So sorry to hear you were sick. I'm glad you're on the mend.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You know me so well!  I put on my crash helmet before I open the "Every Woman should own a red bag......." thread. I should probably put it on any time I'm cruising the forum. I never know when a red bag is going to jump out from nowhere!  [emoji23]





RuedeNesle said:


> Me thinking to myself: "Finally! Yesterday was so busy I didn't have time to check the forum. Let's see what I missed..."
> I wasn't ready!!  RED and LONGCHAMP! Molly, you scratched the Heck outta that itch!


I was waiting to see your reaction. [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> out for a drink with good friends with my Balenciaga clutch [emoji813]


Looking fabulous! Love the clutch! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Grocery shopping this morning & coming with me is my RM Small Love crossbody!!  My fist time out in one whole week. I've been stuck in bed with the Flu!
> 
> View attachment 4245887


So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Coach Juliette in magenta gathered leather.


----------



## ksuromax

BlueCherry said:


> Looking fabulous





carterazo said:


> Looking fabulous! Love the clutch! [emoji7]


thank you, Ladies!!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Coach Juliette in magenta gathered leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246057


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> After talking about this bag on another thread, I decided to carry her. Coach Legacy Willis.


Yay!  How did you like carrying her again?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!  How did you like carrying her again?


I answered you in the other thread! I think it's going good.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Firstchanellv28

With this sweet lil Goldilocks today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


Hope your errand went well. How are you loving your bag,  and are you able to crossbody it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> I was waiting to see your reaction. [emoji23]


Me too!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Out w/ Mom yesterday for lunch & some fun on a beautiful warm day w/ Balenciaga mini Papier A4 zip around.


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Out w/ Mom yesterday for lunch & some fun on a beautiful warm day w/ Balenciaga mini Papier A4 zip around.



Looking gorgeous as always. Love that little bag and the belt is a fab match


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I was waiting to see your reaction. [emoji23]


Hi C!
 I have a serious weakness for red bags! Or maybe red in general. Tuesday I bought my oldest granddaughter a new toothbrush. Her: (sarcastically) "Oh. It's red. What a surprise."


----------



## MoMaMo

Gucci Nymphea medium


----------



## luvlux64

Haven’t used this bag in a while  ... with my Chanel messenger flap bag   . Have a nice day everyone


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope your errand went well. How are you loving your bag,  and are you able to crossbody it?


Yes, only when I need to. I dislike the crossbody on this, it seems to take away from it's "classiness". Working on a shoulder strap option.


----------



## tenKrat

Jennifer Tattanelli hobo in pewter/platinum metallic leather


----------



## Vicki ribal

I’m carrying my vintage furla which is my favorite


----------



## Incalifornia7

My favorite bag. I love it for being durable, light and happy.


----------



## whateve

Incalifornia7 said:


> My favorite bag. I love it for being durable, light and happy.


It's good you weren't carrying a python bag. You don't want to make them mad!

JK! Love the ostrich!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## fashionlily123

Today I´ll carry my fav new bag from Maison Héroïne! Marlene Mini


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel maxi flap in black caviar leather with gold hardware


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new Off White Satin strap


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Looking gorgeous as always. Love that little bag and the belt is a fab match


 Thanks so much sweet friend! I just got that belt


----------



## Kendie26

MoMaMo said:


> View attachment 4246461
> 
> Gucci Nymphea medium


 THIS is a seriously chic bag & picture!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Haven’t used this bag in a while  ... with my Chanel messenger flap bag   . Have a nice day everyone
> View attachment 4246542


So fun seeing your mods again dearest! You got it goin’ ON!  I need your boots


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vicki ribal said:


> I’m carrying my vintage furla which is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246933


Very luxurious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> my new Off White Satin strap


Is that an actual strap or is it like a twilly? It's very cool! And the bag is cool too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fashionlily123 said:


> Today I´ll carry my fav new bag from Maison Héroïne! Marlene Mini


Very elegant!!!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> So fun seeing your mods again dearest! You got it goin’ ON!  I need your boots


Thanks  ... those boots are a steal! Got them on sale in Miami (Jan2017) 70%off!!!! I wish I live in your country! Specifically Florida (lower sales tax)!   ... we have 13% sales tax in Ontario! That’s equivalent to free universal healthcare


----------



## ccbaggirl89

@work with LV Passy GM.  Been using it for several weeks now. Review: Bag is stylish, but *VERY* heavy. Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend


----------



## missmandymarie

Today I’m using this backpack by Calleen Cordero


----------



## Molly0

fashionlily123 said:


> Today I´ll carry my fav new bag from Maison Héroïne! Marlene Mini


Wow!  Ultimate Ladybag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweet friend! I just got that belt



I suspected as much given your recent “activities”  you look real good ...


----------



## BlueCherry

luvlux64 said:


> Haven’t used this bag in a while  ... with my Chanel messenger flap bag   . Have a nice day everyone
> View attachment 4246542



You too are looking really good, I hope all is well and you’re up and up about getting the house clean


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that an actual strap or is it like a twilly? It's very cool! And the bag is cool too!


Thanks
Here you go :
https://www.net-a-porter.com/de/en/product/1068202/Off_White/leather-trimmed-printed-satin-bag-strap

This is nice too :

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/off-white/scarf-shoulder-strap-p000000000006136244?bcid=1515057525413


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> I suspected as much given your recent “activities”  you look real good ...


 that almost sounds too sexy or mischievous (just the way YOU like it!!!)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Metallics today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> Here you go :
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/de/en/product/1068202/Off_White/leather-trimmed-printed-satin-bag-strap
> 
> This is nice too :
> 
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/off-white/scarf-shoulder-strap-p000000000006136244?bcid=1515057525413


Thank you! Those are so neat!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Two lovely satchels 



Miss_Dawn said:


> Metallics today





LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4247942
> 
> 
> Ready yo kill


----------



## luvlux64

BlueCherry said:


> You too are looking really good, I hope all is well and you’re up and up about getting the house clean


Hahaha   But you know, my priorities changed  ! Been busy trying  on all my old swimwear & ordered new ones! I’m so happy & excited! 
Going back to work last week was busy & was on call for 2 straight weeks right away . Done now & I’m getting 3 day weekend off this time  ... just happy to catch up with tpf threads. Thanks my friend


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Rebecca Minkoff  love crossbody


----------



## Incalifornia7

whateve said:


> It's good you weren't carrying a python bag. You don't want to make them mad!
> 
> JK! Love the ostrich!


I like your sense of humor


----------



## ksuromax

missmandymarie said:


> Today I’m using this backpack by Calleen Cordero


it's gorgeous!!  
is it heavy?


----------



## gswpurse

PS Hava top handle bag


----------



## TotinScience

Who says you need to carry only one bag when you can carry... two . A Parisian newcomer Ateliers Auguste’s Monceau holding its own against an amazing pre-loved iconic find, pink medium Veneta.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

It’s beautiful @Glttglam !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Duplicate post. Sorry!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Burberry Hernville


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Burberry Hernville


  The bag by itself is beautiful, but that chain puts it over the top!


----------



## Incalifornia7

ccbaggirl89 said:


> @work with LV Passy GM.  Been using it for several weeks now. Review: Bag is stylish, but *VERY* heavy. Happy Friday to everyone!
> View attachment 4247527


I love your little owl charm. I love owls. 
I look at heavy as durable and forever


----------



## Incalifornia7

Firstchanellv28 said:


> With this sweet lil Goldilocks today!


I like your shoes


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Burberry Hernville



I love this bag and the chain adds some nice bling to it.  What a lovely bag for the weekend — hope you are enjoying yours


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you so much @Iamminda @RuedeNesle 
Hope you are having a lovely weekend


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Coach Swagger with rainbow link strap today.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Radley London backpack. Perfect. Errand bag seen at Starbucks


----------



## MamaSleepy

OhHelloDoll said:


> Coach Swagger with rainbow link strap today.
> View attachment 4248580


Ooh, I like your rainbow strap. Would you mind revealing what and where?


----------



## MamaSleepy

gswpurse said:


> PS Hava top handle bag
> View attachment 4248114


I am so jealous - I really liked this bag!


----------



## elisabettaverde

TotinScience said:


> Who says you need to carry only one bag when you can carry... two . A Parisian newcomer Ateliers Auguste’s Monceau holding its own against an amazing pre-loved iconic find, pink medium Veneta.


Too gorgeous choices!! I just bought my first BV hobo but I do also love a structured bag.  I’ll keep this Parisian designer in mind if I’m fortunate enough to visit again.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Burberry Hernville


OooLaLa ~ is this a new bag dearest ? Very pretty ANother red queen  in the house!


----------



## Kendie26

OhHelloDoll said:


> Coach Swagger with rainbow link strap today.
> View attachment 4248580


Great looking swagger & the strap is super cool& unique. I’m very much in love w/ your avatar pic


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> OooLaLa ~ is this a new bag dearest ? Very pretty ANother red queen  in the house!


Kendie it’s soooo old. But then dear @Iamminda picked it out as one of her favourites from my red bags, so I decided to pull it out, attach a chain (to give shoulder chain carry vs top handle carry optionality) and I love how it’s looking. The leather is indestructible, not a single scratch and rainstorms have no impact on it. Very pleased I rescued it from the depths of my wardrobe  and pleased you love it, given your incredible collection


----------



## luvlux64

All weekend with this classic   ... My Speedy Bandoulière 25 
Have a great rest of the weekend


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Kendie26 said:


> Great looking swagger & the strap is super cool& unique. I’m very much in love w/ your avatar pic


Thank you! And oh, how I love little goats. If I could, I think I’d like to have a few!


----------



## Yuki85

Still using it


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> Still using it
> 
> View attachment 4249602


That charm is adorable!


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> That charm is adorable!



Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## LucyMadrid

A recent purchase from Gucci for next Christmas


----------



## MooMooVT

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent purchase from Gucci for next Christmas


TDF


----------



## snibor

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent purchase from Gucci for next Christmas



Love!


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent purchase from Gucci for next Christmas


In fact it is a gift and I wonder if it could be a fake.... Everything looks right, the inside is perfect, the number, the box,  the inside in silk with roses, but there is a slight difference in the tiger eyes. It says 2017, perhaps the tiger heads are not exact this year... The quality looks pefect too. I've been checking it from the website. The measures are exact too...


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my LV Apollo Charm today:


----------



## MamaSleepy

Yuki85 said:


> Still using it
> 
> View attachment 4249602


Looks brand new!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cabat


----------



## LucyMadrid

When I bought my first Chanel timeless my choice was black, as black matches with everything at any time, but I loved the beige one, which I considered only for spring and summer. Then I bought the beige one and now I am using it in autumn with brown and/or camel clothing


----------



## Kendie26

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thank you! And oh, how I love little goats. If I could, I think I’d like to have a few!


Me too! I’m obsessed w/ goats & sheep. The neighbors across the street from us have 2 goats & they sometimes wander over to us (w/ the owner watching them) We’ve even thought of getting 2 ourselves


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Cabat


Great seeing this beauty again...she’s very “you” (matches your personality...if that makes sense darlin’!!)


----------



## Kendie26

LucyMadrid said:


> When I bought my first Chanel timeless my choice was black, as black matches with everything at any time, but I loved the beige one, which I considered only for spring and summer. Then I bought the beige one and now I am using it in autumn with brown and/or camel clothing


Beige heaven  LOVE it!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Great seeing this beauty again...she’s very “you” (matches your personality...if that makes sense darlin’!!)


Thank you,Sweetie!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Kendie26 said:


> Me too! I’m obsessed w/ goats & sheep. The neighbors across the street from us have 2 goats & they sometimes wander over to us (w/ the owner watching them) We’ve even thought of getting 2 ourselves


Those sound like my dream neighbors!

This spring my husband indulged me and we took a trip from Indianapolis to Maine to visit and hold the baby goats at a farm I became obsessed with watching on their webcam. This couldn’t be less purse related, but here I am holding 2 babies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Still using it
> 
> View attachment 4249602


Where did you find such an adorable charm?????


----------



## BeachBagGal

OhHelloDoll said:


> Those sound like my dream neighbors!
> 
> This spring my husband indulged me and we took a trip from Indianapolis to Maine to visit and hold the baby goats at a farm I became obsessed with watching on their webcam. This couldn’t be less purse related, but here I am holding 2 babies.
> View attachment 4250491
> 
> View attachment 4250492



They are absolutely ADORABLE!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Dinky was my shopping buddy at TJs today! For a small bag she sure can spend a lot of money! [emoji85][emoji14]


----------



## Yuki85

MamaSleepy said:


> Looks brand new!



It is only one month old [emoji51]


----------



## Yuki85

Sunshine mama said:


> Where did you find such an adorable charm?????



Leatherprince on IG! They have many many cute charms [emoji51] love them!! Just ordered another one - “brown”  [emoji199]bear from line friends (I don’t know if you know it)


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Dinky was my shopping buddy at TJs today! For a small bag she sure can spend a lot of money! [emoji85][emoji14]
> View attachment 4250687



Pretty Dinky.  (Btw, I am feeling the holiday mood and might have to spring for one of these holiday TJ paper  bags, lol).


----------



## LucyMadrid

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249909
> View attachment 4249910
> 
> In fact it is a gift and I wonder if it could be a fake.... Everything looks right, the inside is perfect, the number, the box,  the inside in silk with roses, but there is a slight difference in the tiger eyes. It says 2017, perhaps the tiger heads are not exact this year... The quality looks pefect too. I've been checking it from the website. The measures are exact too...



I've been searching in the Internet about my crystal tiger head bag and infact, the crystal heads I've watched are not "exact" comparing them, as if they were handmade. I've also found images of some fake  bags and they have differences as for example the shape of the heart embossed on the back. Mine is a "Gucci heart"


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Dinky.  (Btw, I am feeling the holiday mood and might have to spring for one of these holiday TJ paper  bags, lol).



Thx! I sprung for many. Haha


----------



## Molly0

My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.


----------



## myluvofbags

Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859



You or whoever did an amazing job on this baby


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859



What a pretty transformation—looks good!


----------



## Molly0

myluvofbags said:


> You or whoever did an amazing job on this baby


Thanks!  I’m surprised at how well it took the dye.  (Did it myself). Somehow it managed to end up with a dark streak across the top and I figured that I wouldn’t want to carry it that way so it was worth the risk. It still has that vintage glove tanned leather look & feel, so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## myluvofbags

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I’m surprised at how well it took the dye.  (Did it myself). Somehow it managed to end up with a dark streak across the top and I figured that I wouldn’t want to carry it that way so it was worth the risk. It still has that vintage glove tanned leather look & feel, so I consider myself lucky.



It looks great and Coach vintage leather is amazing. Again, you did an amazing job!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Yuki85 said:


> It is only one month old [emoji51]


Oh......well. That explains it.


----------



## MamaSleepy

OhHelloDoll said:


> Those sound like my dream neighbors!
> 
> This spring my husband indulged me and we took a trip from Indianapolis to Maine to visit and hold the baby goats at a farm I became obsessed with watching on their webcam. This couldn’t be less purse related, but here I am holding 2 babies.
> View attachment 4250491
> 
> View attachment 4250492


awww, so sweet! Our city brings in a herd of goats to our parks bc they eat the weeds. Lovely creatures.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859


Looks great! What dye did you use? Did you wash it first?


----------



## whateve

Reed Krakoff 510 bag.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859


Beautiful! Love the chain


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859


Wow! This is beautiful! Did you write a rehab post? I want to see that and hear how you did it!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Reed Krakoff 510 bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251143


 This is so beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Looks great! What dye did you use? Did you wash it first?


Yes, I gave it a bath in the sink with Woolite, but still the dark streak was there so I took the plunge and used Fiebings. 



tealocean said:


> Wow! This is beautiful! Did you write a rehab post? I want to see that and hear how you did it!


I didn’t, I just took the plunge. Dye doesn’t always sit well on all leathers, but somehow I lucked out and the leather is still supple and nice.  I replaced the strap with a chain and plan to change it up with my beaded woven one.  I’ll share a pic later.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty transformation—looks good!


Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Wearing my “new old” coach.


----------



## myluvofbags

Molly0 said:


> Wearing my “new old” coach.
> View attachment 4251471



It looks even better in this pic with the lighting.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My black Bal Hip.


----------



## yazj42

I keep reaching for this bag, matches with everything.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Molly0 said:


> Wearing my “new old” coach.
> View attachment 4251471


Great!!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Yes, I gave it a bath in the sink with Woolite, but still the dark streak was there so I took the plunge and used Fiebings.
> 
> 
> I didn’t, I just took the plunge. Dye doesn’t always sit well on all leathers, but somehow I lucked out and the leather is still supple and nice.  I replaced the strap with a chain and plan to change it up with my beaded woven one.  I’ll share a pic later.  Thanks for the compliment!


This is inspiring! One of these days I hope to find that old thick leather at a garage sale/thrift.


----------



## scrpo83

Balenciaga Day


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Wearing my “new old” coach.
> View attachment 4251471


Love the strap & you did a PHENOMENAL job (if I didn’t already comment earlier!) on this baby!!


----------



## Kendie26

yazj42 said:


> I keep reaching for this bag, matches with everything.


I LOVE this Gucci Dionysus! I was considering this exact bag @ the same time I was deciding on my Marmont camera bag.


----------



## Kendie26

Car dealership bathroom selfie w/ old school Prada (my 1st bag gift from hubby)


----------



## Narnanz

A cheap and chearful bag found at the Sallys...just loved the pop of colour...its own shoulder strap was a bit thin so added my faux ostrich strap


----------



## southernbelle43

My mud  Verona leather Theia by Massaccessi with its genius strap.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> My mud  Verona leather Theia by Massaccessi with its genius strap.
> View attachment 4252744
> View attachment 4252745


Thats a lovely colour.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Thats a lovely colour.


It is so versatile.  I have another bag in this color and it goes with virtually anything. I wish I could capture the real color, but the iPhone "averages" color so it is impossible to photograph.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thank you! I'm so glad I took the chance to order it unseen from the RK outlet in New York when they were going out of business. The leather is amazing.


----------



## blushes_pink

My bag for the day. First time using this noir.


----------



## robtee

Carried this bag today picked up two of these guys today for my front porch..


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow


----------



## Sandra.AT

Louis Vuitton Montaigne bb


----------



## tealocean

robtee said:


> Carried this bag today picked up two of these guys today for my front porch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253192


 This is great!


----------



## TotinScience

A wet slushy weather is no threat to this gorgeous vintage Bottega Veneta


----------



## Sparkletastic

TotinScience said:


> Who says you need to carry only one bag when you can carry... two . A Parisian newcomer Ateliers Auguste’s Monceau holding its own against an amazing pre-loved iconic find, pink medium Veneta.


I love this black bag! So sleek’ I’m going to have to check this brand out. Thanks for sharing. 


Yuki85 said:


> Still using it
> 
> View attachment 4249602


Beautiful! 


LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent purchase from Gucci for next Christmas


Gorgeous. You could always have it authenticated here on TPF or with a paid authenticator. 


LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4249909
> View attachment 4249910
> 
> In fact it is a gift and I wonder if it could be a fake.... Everything looks right, the inside is perfect, the number, the box,  the inside in silk with roses, but there is a slight difference in the tiger eyes. It says 2017, perhaps the tiger heads are not exact this year... The quality looks pefect too. I've been checking it from the website. The measures are exact too...





Molly0 said:


> My “little red vintage Coach” is now a “little black vintage Coach” and wears a new chain strap.
> View attachment 4250859


Great job on this!


whateve said:


> Reed Krakoff 510 bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251143


The leather looks yummy. 


Kendie26 said:


> Car dealership bathroom selfie w/ old school Prada (my 1st bag gift from hubby)


. I adore the leather on the older non saffy Pradas. I want to find one resale.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Last night starting my X mas shopping and taking a break for a quick snack and a blood orange martini. Luckily I don’t have many presents to buy this year. Most of what I’m giving will be “experiences” vs. stuff. I hate holiday shopping.   LOL!

Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in noir.


----------



## TotinScience

Sparkletastic said:


> I love this black bag! So sleek’ I’m going to have to check this brand out. Thanks for sharing


Thank you! It comes in small and regular sizes - mine is a regular model, just big enough to fit a 10 inch iPad  . Their leather is awesome, very thick and glossy. I am now lusting after their large tote .


----------



## missmandymarie

Givenchy Antigona today


----------



## LuckyBitch

missmandymarie said:


> Givenchy Antigona today


Beautiful bag, very classy looking.


----------



## Molly0

Me & Karl today.


----------



## simplyhappy

robtee said:


> Carried this bag today picked up two of these guys today for my front porch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253192


Ooh I saw these posted on instagram. If you bought it from the same place, hope you scored a deal!


----------



## robtee

tealocean said:


> This is great!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## robtee

simplyhappy said:


> Ooh I saw these posted on instagram. If you bought it from the same place, hope you scored a deal!



I got them from Michael's[emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Wearing my “new old” coach.
> View attachment 4251471


So cool with the beaded strap! Did you take a photo before you dyed it ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> A cheap and chearful bag found at the Sallys...just loved the pop of colour...its own shoulder strap was a bit thin so added my faux ostrich strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252722


Beautiful bag and it does NOT look cheap at all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> My mud  Verona leather Theia by Massaccessi with its genius strap.
> View attachment 4252744
> View attachment 4252745


This is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

robtee said:


> Carried this bag today picked up two of these guys today for my front porch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253192


I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Love the leather so much


----------



## shaezie

Here's my MK crossbody with heart that it makes it really nice.  I'm not sure what's the name of this style coz it was a gift so if anybody can name it I'll be happy to know. Ha ha. Cheers!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat for the day, and Bal clutch for a meeting in the afternoon


----------



## southernbelle43

Today a bit of bright cheer.  My Massaccesi amethyst Pompei Little Tulipano.  For those not familiar with Marco’s designs... the inner bag unsnaps from the outer shell.  It comes with another strap  plus rings to attach to the inner bag.


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> Today a bit of bright cheer.  My Massaccesi amethyst Pompei Little Tulipano.  For those not familiar with Marco’s designs... the inner bag unsnaps from the outer shell.  It comes with another strap  plus rings to attach to the inner bag.
> View attachment 4254873



This color is amazing.  I am not familiar with his design (did hear about his closing).  I wouldn’t mind seeing the inner bag if you ever wear it separately—thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> This color is amazing.  I am not familiar with his design (did hear about his closing).  I wouldn’t mind seeing the inner bag if you ever wear it separately—thanks.


I have not yet carried it separately, but will post a photo later. He is still sourcing  leathers and taking orders!  There was such a huge rush on his products that he has been able to keep producing bags. He is looking for an  investor and we Marco fans are praying he stays in business.


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> This color is amazing.  I am not familiar with his design (did hear about his closing).  I wouldn’t mind seeing the inner bag if you ever wear it separately—thanks.


Here you are. Pardon the lounging clothes. Am chilling at home. Lots of people color blocked the outer bag (each side different) and ordered different color inner bags to have a variety. I preferred the one color.  it is not a big bag, but you can slip your phone, kleenex, card case, any slim thing between the outer and inner bags.  And the inner bag does have a zipper. It is a unique bag design.


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> Here you are. Pardon the lounging clothes. Am chilling at home. Lots of people color blocked the outer bag (each side different) and ordered different color inner bags to have a variety. I preferred the one color.  it is not a big bag, but you can slip your phone, kleenex, card case, any slim thing between the outer and inner bags.  And the inner bag does have a zipper. It is a unique bag design.
> View attachment 4254996
> View attachment 4254997
> View attachment 4254998
> View attachment 4254999
> View attachment 4255000



Thank you so much for showing me.  This is the coolest design ever and to have the ability to order different color inner bag is just genius.  I have heard great things about his bags from his many fans here.  Thanks again for these lovely pics.


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> Thank you so much for showing me.  This is the coolest design ever and to have the ability to order different color inner bag is just genius.  I have heard great things about his bags from his many fans here.  Thanks again for these lovely pics.


You are welcome.  I have at least ten of his bags, all top quality leather, hand made and beautiful. And you communicate directly with Marco who will advise you on leather, styles, colors of lining that match, weight, etc. And his prices cannot be beat for the quality.  That is why we MM fans have so many of these in our closets, lol.


----------



## gswpurse

tod's double t crossbody bag today


----------



## robtee

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this bag!!!!



Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Yuki85

My weekend bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci Interlocking Mini today 

And it appeals to the five-year old ‘princess’ in me that I have matching ballet pumps


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta silver metallic Nodini


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Interlocking Mini today
> 
> And it appeals to the five-year old ‘princess’ in me that I have matching ballet pumps



Love the pairing of this beautiful bag with these equally beautiful shoes.  Yeah, “5 year old princesses”’ unite !


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Buying our Christmas tree. In the meantime my mini Gucci is running riot, trying to camouflage herself!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Love the pairing of this beautiful bag with these equally beautiful shoes.  Yeah, “5 year old princesses”’ unite !


You’re so funny sweetie Iam


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Rare, sunny and warm day in Seattle. Having a cocktail with my Launer Royale.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My wonderful, awesome, amazing, handsome and spectacular DS is visiting this weekend.  We’ve run around town doing errands and now we’re enjoying yummy seafood!

(My bag - Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris Saffiano with ghw)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> My wonderful, awesome, amazing, handsome and spectacular DS is visiting this weekend.  We’ve run around town doing errands and now we’re enjoying yummy seafood!
> 
> (My bag - Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris Saffiano with ghw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255636
> View attachment 4255637



I can feel your excitement! I love when my DS visits, which is not often enough.
Have a wonderful time with your Prada and especially with your DS!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Took this beauty out today for the first time[emoji813]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I can feel your excitement! I love when my DS visits, which is not often enough.
> Have a wonderful time with your Prada and especially with your DS!


Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

Very early vintage Coach bag.


----------



## Kendie26

whateve said:


> Very early vintage Coach bag.


Wow, such a classic! Great seeing this vintage babe!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Buying our Christmas tree. In the meantime my mini Gucci is running riot, trying to camouflage herself!


Ha what an AWESOME pic!!! I LOVE this bag girlie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci today as well.
She is trying the Starbucks salted caramel brownie hot chocolate


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Ha what an AWESOME pic!!! I LOVE this bag girlie


Thank you sweetie


----------



## christinemliu

Massaccesi Little Tulipano in vacchetta!


----------



## Aphasia23

Marmont WOC


----------



## ccbaggirl89

shaezie said:


> Here's my MK crossbody with heart that it makes it really nice.  I'm not sure what's the name of this style coz it was a gift so if anybody can name it I'll be happy to know. Ha ha. Cheers!


Look up the MK Jet Set crossbody, i think maybe that's it?


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Massaccesi Little Tulipano in vacchetta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256056


Don’t you love this style ? It is unique and fun.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Coach Cooper in dusty rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242299


I would add this bag to my collection if I did not already own the Tea Rose Bandit in Dusty Rose. I must say the Cooper looks way better in smooth glovetanned leather.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Very early vintage Coach bag.


I love this one! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Rare, sunny and warm day in Seattle. Having a cocktail with my Launer Royale.


Stunning in this color! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I would add this bag to my collection if I did not already own the Tea Rose Bandit in Dusty Rose. I must say the Cooper looks way better in smooth glovetanned leather.


Yes! All the Coopers I've seen in the smooth leather are beautiful. It was hard to pick a color.


----------



## luvlux64

(Yesterday’s) With my small Le Boy 
Have a great week ahead guys!


----------



## TCB

Karl 
Rocky Choupette crossbody


----------



## Sparkletastic

luvlux64 said:


> (Yesterday’s) With my small Le Boy
> Have a great week ahead guys!
> View attachment 4256299


Gorgeous from head to toe!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Interlocking Mini today
> 
> And it appeals to the five-year old ‘princess’ in me that I have matching ballet pumps


Gorgeous!!!! 


tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta silver metallic Nodini
> View attachment 4255444


season's perfection


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar M


----------



## LucyMadrid

Iamminda said:


> This color is amazing.  I am not familiar with his design (did hear about his closing).  I wouldn’t mind seeing the inner bag if you ever wear it separately—thanks.


I love this color too, but I've not had a try on it, as I'm not sure which clothes to match


----------



## Molly0

I don’t know what on earth this bag is, nor who made it, but I love the leather and the raspberry color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Molly0 said:


> I don’t know what on earth this bag is, nor who made it, but I love the leather and the raspberry color.
> View attachment 4257115


It doesn’t matter ‘cause it is lovely!!!!!


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle43 said:


> It doesn’t matter ‘cause it is lovely!!!!!


Thanks!  I am enjoying it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Very early vintage Coach bag.


Love the giant buckle!!! And even tho it's a vintage bag, it's so current!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> (Yesterday’s) With my small Le Boy
> Have a great week ahead guys!
> View attachment 4256299


You look HOOOOTTTTTT!!!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Very early vintage Coach bag.


Love!


----------



## MooMooVT

Molly0 said:


> I don’t know what on earth this bag is, nor who made it, but I love the leather and the raspberry color.
> View attachment 4257115


Agreed on both fronts!


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeous from head to toe!


Thank you 


Sunshine mama said:


> You look HOOOOTTTTTT!!!


Wow! Thanks  a lot


----------



## Monique1004

I finally took my gold Halzan out of the box to carry over the weekend.


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel Jumbo CF in beige caviar with ghw


----------



## Sunshine mama

Running errands with my new micro Sierra. I'll be using the card organizer as a wallet since the bag is really tiny. The bag is so tiny it makes the card organizer look like a planner!
You can also see how small it is compared to my Alma BB.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands with my new micro Sierra. I'll be using the card organizer as a wallet since the bag is really tiny. The bag is so tiny it makes the card organizer look like a planner!
> You can also see how small it is compared to my Alma BB.


Hi SM!
She's tiny and pretty! And she will be fun to carry during the holiday shopping season. I saw your post in the Coach thread and was wondering what size wallet you'd carry. The card organizer is perfect! Happy shopping!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> She's tiny and pretty! And she will be fun to carry during the holiday shopping season. I saw your post in the Coach thread and was wondering what size wallet you'd carry. The card organizer is perfect! Happy shopping!


Thank you!!


----------



## marivic_bec

Going for work with prada gaufre. [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands with my new micro Sierra. I'll be using the card organizer as a wallet since the bag is really tiny. The bag is so tiny it makes the card organizer look like a planner!
> You can also see how small it is compared to my Alma BB.



So cute and so small!!!  I thought the Alma BB is small (for me, lol) but it looks gigantic next to this Sierra.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute and so small!!!  I thought the Alma BB is small (for me, lol) but it looks gigantic next to this Sierra.


Thank you! I just wanted the smallest and the lightest bag possible that could hold the essentials! It may look goofy BUT it feels like I'm not  wearing any bag!!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Don’t you love this style ? It is unique and fun.


Yes! Comfortable and functional. The mix and match possibilities are endless... but got distracted by MM's Juliet Midi and other styles...I may want to do a grey or blue inner portion of the Little Tulipano if he stays open...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands with my new micro Sierra. I'll be using the card organizer as a wallet since the bag is really tiny. The bag is so tiny it makes the card organizer look like a planner!
> You can also see how small it is compared to my Alma BB.


It’s so dinky and adorable! And I love the colour!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> I don’t know what on earth this bag is, nor who made it, but I love the leather and the raspberry color.
> View attachment 4257115


Love that colour, especially in autumn


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> It’s so dinky and adorable! And I love the colour!


Thank you Miss Dawn!


----------



## themeanreds

Enjoying some vacation time this week. Went on a tour and took my Prada backpack with a Dior scarf to adorn it


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands with my new micro Sierra. I'll be using the card organizer as a wallet since the bag is really tiny. The bag is so tiny it makes the card organizer look like a planner!
> You can also see how small it is compared to my Alma BB.


It's like the Alma had a baby


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air Hobo


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Loup noir!
View attachment 4258862


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## BlueCherry

As we are promoting Massaccesi bags here lately here’s my bag for today


----------



## Firstfullsteps

On the way home! Still practicing my (non existent) bandeau tying skills


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

My favorite Michael Kors


----------



## christinemliu

BlueCherry said:


> As we are promoting Massaccesi bags here lately here’s my bag for today
> 
> View attachment 4258961


I mentioned your post on the MM thread because he just pulled out some specialty leathers and your bag gives a great reference/idea!

My bag today though is Dooney's Small Samba Satchel in the color denim:


----------



## southernbelle82

Monday I wore my Dooney Florentine toggle crossbody in natural


----------



## southernbelle82

And today I’m back in my Vuitton Speedy 30, it always feels like coming home when I move back into her. She’s my holy grail bag.


----------



## bellarusa

Cuyana zipper tote - still a work day for me.


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> As we are promoting Massaccesi bags here lately here’s my bag for today
> 
> View attachment 4258961



Both your bag and car seat look so luxurious!!!  Love the color of both


----------



## BlueCherry

BlueCherry said:


> As we are promoting Massaccesi bags here lately here’s my bag for today
> 
> View attachment 4258961



Thank you [emoji4] this bag was all Marco’s own creation but I did customise the chains on the strap. I wanted mine more “aggressive” as Marco calls it rather than the delicate, ladylike chains that come as standard. And it’s in the grey merinos with dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Both your bag and car seat look so luxurious!!!  Love the color of both



Thank you IM 

I took the pic quickly this morning and when I looked at it I thought oh have I pressed something on my phone that’s made it black and white but I hadn’t. The sun was bright but overcast and it made everything look grey. The seats are black and the bag grey  I now call those seats my Chanel seats and I really didn’t like them at first  I think our dear @Kendie26 may have the same seats??


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 4258964
> 
> 
> On the way home! Still practicing my (non existent) bandeau tying skills



:O Is this a new style? I love the cats and dogs on it!


----------



## lenarmc

Miu Miu Vitelli Bow Bag in the mini size. It’s new to me and didn’t come with a strap. I added one that I bought from Amazon, but I would really like the strap that actually goes with it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4259699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Vitelli Bow Bag in the mini size. It’s new to me and didn’t come with a strap. I added one that I bought from Amazon, but I would really like the strap that actually goes with it.


Now you've started something! Your strap is so pretty, I've already been on Amazon looking at straps! So many to choose from! 
Enjoy your beautiful new to you bag and your pretty strap!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4259699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Vitelli Bow Bag in the mini size. It’s new to me and didn’t come with a strap. I added one that I bought from Amazon, but I would really like the strap that actually goes with it.


Perhaps someone on Etsy or a local shoe cobbler could make a match.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY & WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING!*


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air Hobo


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you IM
> 
> I took the pic quickly this morning and when I looked at it I thought oh have I pressed something on my phone that’s made it black and white but I hadn’t. The sun was bright but overcast and it made everything look grey. The seats are black and the bag grey  I now call those seats my Chanel seats and I really didn’t like them at first  I think our dear @Kendie26 may have the same seats??





BlueCherry said:


> As we are promoting Massaccesi bags here lately here’s my bag for today
> 
> View attachment 4258961


Your Massaccessi is pretty darn sexy hotlike you girlfriend!And no, my seats are not the fancy quilt version like you


----------



## southernbelle82

On our way to Thanksgiving with my speedy 30 and fav diba true booties


----------



## BeachBagGal

Just carrying a small Coach wristlet today. Don’t need to carry much. Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it! [emoji884]


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Bristol floral applique crossbody.


----------



## Yuki85

Love my „brown“ - thanks #leatherprince


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Happy Thanksgiving to TPFers who celebrate!! Feeling thankful with today's accessories 

Vintage Dior
YSL scarf
Coach gloves
No name beret


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso!


----------



## meowmix318

Yuki85 said:


> Love my „brown“ - thanks #leatherprince
> 
> View attachment 4260107
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260109



I love the charms made by leather prince on etsy


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to TPFers who celebrate!! Feeling thankful with today's accessories
> 
> Vintage Dior
> YSL scarf
> Coach gloves
> No name beret


So cute bellebellebelle!!


----------



## Monique1004

Mini coco handle to family Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Soho Disco is out shopping!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho Disco is out shopping!


Perfect pairing with the London cup! Starbucks and Gucci should use this in a Holiday ad!
Happy shopping!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect pairing with the London cup! Starbucks and Gucci should use this in a Holiday ad!
> Happy shopping!


I’m pretty sure I don’t take ad-worthy photos, but that’s very cute of you to say


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My vintage Coach Carnival bag today:


----------



## elisabettaverde

Having a great time sightseeing in the rain with my Soho pebbled shoulder bag in rich metallic Mulberry.


----------



## Kendie26

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4261085
> View attachment 4261083
> 
> Having a great time sightseeing in the rain with my Soho pebbled shoulder bag in rich metallic Mulberry.


This color& the sheenon your Gucci is AMAZING! You look so pretty & have such a lovely smile


----------



## Kendie26

Hope everyone had a beautiful Thanksgiving holiday (for those who celebrate)...last 2 days with my Bal City


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho Disco is out shopping!


 I must come visit you (& another beloved friend of mine who lives in your gorgeous country!) Exquisite pics MD!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> I must come visit you (& another beloved friend of mine who lives in your gorgeous country!) Exquisite pics MD!



And me?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> I must come visit you (& another beloved friend of mine who lives in your gorgeous country!) Exquisite pics MD!





BlueCherry said:


> And me?



Do come! We will have a blast


----------



## Pessie

Miss_Dawn said:


> Soho Disco is out shopping!


Very pretty photo!


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Hope everyone had a beautiful Thanksgiving holiday (for those who celebrate)...last 2 days with my Bal City


I love your scarf 



Kendie26 said:


> I must come visit you (& another beloved friend of mine who lives in your gorgeous country!) Exquisite pics MD!


Yes, come join us in the drizzle!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Aphasia23

Yesterday’s snap- well loved but going strong


----------



## tolliv

Well, this was yesterday but I am still carrying it today.


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> And me?





Miss_Dawn said:


> Do come! We will have a blast





Pessie said:


> I love your scarf
> 
> 
> Yes, come join us in the drizzle!!


Yes crazy Cherry, yes! You, MD, & Pessie!I sincerely hope to get there someday.
@Pessie thank you my sweet friend (scarf is very old & I just found a tiny hole in it but I’m not throwing it out
)


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Well, this was yesterday but I am still carrying it today.


You take the coolest mods tolliv!!! Gorgeous everything


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> You take the coolest mods tolliv!!! Gorgeous everything



Thank you love [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elisabettaverde

Kendie26 said:


> This color& the sheenon your Gucci is AMAZING! You look so pretty & have such a lovely smile



Ahh, you’re so kind.   And yes, this is a glorious color!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Kendie26 said:


> This color& the sheenon your Gucci is AMAZING! You look so pretty & have such a lovely smile


Such kind words, thanks!


----------



## lenarmc

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps someone on Etsy or a local shoe cobbler could make a match.



I may try that. We have a Miu Miu boutique in our mall. I’m going to try them and see what they say. If it doesn’t work out, I’m going to try your idea. There’s a cobbler within walking distance of my house.


----------



## christinemliu

lenarmc said:


> I may try that. We have a Miu Miu boutique in our mall. I’m going to try them and see what they say. If it doesn’t work out, I’m going to try your idea. There’s a cobbler within walking distance of my house.


Also, mautto.com makes great straps. For comfort, I love their nylon ones, and you can communicate with them about matching your bag for their leather straps. Their leather straps are a bit on the thicker side but very sturdy. 

Sent from my MI 6 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tolliv

My white 225 [emoji173]️


----------



## tbestes

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4261085
> View attachment 4261083
> 
> Having a great time sightseeing in the rain with my Soho pebbled shoulder bag in rich metallic Mulberry.


Beautiful pic of you and your bag!


----------



## elisabettaverde

tbestes said:


> Beautiful pic of you and your bag!


Thanks so much


----------



## ScottyGal

Skinnydip clutch for a night out last night [emoji485]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Vivienne Westwood [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

My companion for black Friday mall shopping day, my gold Halzan. I haven't been to a big mall for a long time & it was pretty fun.


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re exhausted after a long holiday weekend.   So time to run away for brunch and black cherry mimosas. 

Saint Laurent Limited Edition So Black Small Monogramme Cabas


----------



## jayeoh

Walking around Soho with my Hermes Evelyne TPM bag.
Side note- I never use the original straps on my Hermes bags. I wish the smaller bags were adjustable for short girls like me


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Boston bag


----------



## shironeko

My first Mulberry (zipped Bayswater) in black.


----------



## TCB

Karl


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach Black Parker with Quilting and Rivets.


----------



## scrpo83

My beat up old Longchamp Planetes


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It's like the Alma had a baby


Hahaha!!! Very creative way to put it!!!


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Needed a pop of color in the dreary Monday morning! Its Michael Kors but not sure of the bag name.


----------



## Yuki85

At the dentist [emoji30] with my Speedy B 35


----------



## Storm702

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn on her maiden voyage


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn on her maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262965


OMG!! what a winter perfect icy colour!!


----------



## Storm702

ksuromax said:


> OMG!! what a winter perfect icy colour!!


I thought the same thing! We just had a good old fashioned Midwestern blizzard last night so I figured she would bring some cheer to my day


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> I thought the same thing! We just had a good old fashioned Midwestern blizzard last night so I figured she would bring some cheer to my day


 
I'd be singing 'let it go! let it go!' all day long!!


----------



## Iamminda

Storm702 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn on her maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262965



This is such a pretty color!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> At the dentist [emoji30] with my Speedy B 35


I liked your charm so much I ordered one that looks like my dog


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My Rebecca Minkoff Midnight Mini Messenger for today:


----------



## LucyMadrid

Clutch/wallet from BVLGARI


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was carrying my Alma BB.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dooney and Bourke Orange Clayton satchel.


----------



## CC HAPPY

My birthday Gift from best friend---Lanxn...quite cute and elegant bag..love it so so much..


----------



## Addicted to bags

CC HAPPY said:


> My birthday Gift from best friend---Lanxn...quite cute and elegant bag..love it so so much..


That's cool looking! Very eye catching


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TCB said:


> Karl
> 
> View attachment 4262533
> View attachment 4262534
> View attachment 4262535


His stuff is so playful! I wonder if he designs it personally?! Very nice items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CC HAPPY said:


> My birthday Gift from best friend---Lanxn...quite cute and elegant bag..love it so so much..


Nice friend with an eye for a cool bag! And Happy Birthday! Btw, do you happen to know what the name of the bag is?


----------



## TCB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> His stuff is so playful! I wonder if he designs it personally?! Very nice items.


Thank you so much!!  
Yes I believe he does. I am always seeing his sketches.


----------



## TCB

Stella


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was wearing red and white so I headed to Target to match  Sorry for the bathroom shot. Don't know why I didn't use one of their full length mirrors 

Small MCM Boston bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!  

Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.


----------



## Cookiefiend

CC HAPPY said:


> My birthday Gift from best friend---Lanxn...quite cute and elegant bag..love it so so much..



Oooooo - I like that a lot! [emoji7]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.   Quick stop for food along the way. Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148



That’s truly a lovely bag. Gorgeous red!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148
> View attachment 4264157


You look gorgeous as always! Oh, and your bag is not bad either


----------



## catsinthebag

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148
> View attachment 4264157



You look amazing! Love the red bag with the all-black outfit.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148
> View attachment 4264157



I have seen (and drool over ) your gorgeous red CF before but I have not seen it on you until now — you look fabulous with this bag.


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148
> View attachment 4264157


Gorgeous bag!  And so are you!


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Yes I believe he does. I am always seeing his sketches.


I love his “whimsicality” how he never seems to take himself seriously!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re out and about for an evening of shopping and other errands. We’re going to a gala on Saturday and Mr. S decided he wanted to go shopping for another tux.  <sigh> It’s also time for me to drop off my rings so the diamonds and settings can be checked. I feel uber naked.  Lol!
> 
> Chanel red lamb jumbo double classic flap w/shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264148
> View attachment 4264157


Head-turning and absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Everyday tote


----------



## minoxa33

Iamminda said:


> I have seen (and drool over ) your gorgeous red CF before but I have not seen it on you until now — you look fabulous with this bag.



+1 @Sparkletastic ! [emoji1319]
Somehow I imagined your bags smaller in proportion to your body. You look petite!


----------



## Molly0

Old standby


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cookiefiend said:


> That’s truly a lovely bag. Gorgeous red!  [emoji173]️


Thank you!  I love her!!!!


Addicted to bags said:


> You look gorgeous as always! Oh, and your bag is not bad either


Awwwww! Thanks! I’m usually scared to show a photo or me so I appreciate the encouragement.


catsinthebag said:


> You look amazing! Love the red bag with the all-black outfit.


I looove wearing black! I force myself to buy colors. Maybe I should move to NY next. 


Iamminda said:


> I have seen (and drool over ) your gorgeous red CF before but I have not seen it on you until now — you look fabulous with this bag.


Thank you!  That means a lot.  I’m shy about posting photos of me.


minoxa33 said:


> +1 @Sparkletastic ! [emoji1319]
> Somehow I imagined your bags smaller in proportion to your body. You look petite!


I adore you and your comment. Lol!  I was unsure about posting the photo because these pants are a little baggy and don’t show my true shape.  Hence, all my posting on the “Shopping your closet thread” about needing a wardrobe update. 


Molly0 said:


> Old standby
> View attachment 4264659


If you ever disclose where you live, I’m going to break into your house and run off with your bags. You have such a good eye for spectacular vintage-ish bags!!! The leather on that looks completely yummy!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> I love his “whimsicality” how he never seems to take himself seriously!


Yes!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Head-turning and absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you, Love! We have a mutual admiration society going because you know I adore how you style your lovely items.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!  I love her!!!!
> 
> Awwwww! Thanks! I’m usually scared to show a photo or me so I appreciate the encouragement.
> I looove wearing black! I force myself to buy colors. Maybe I should move to NY next.
> Thank you!  That means a lot.  I’m shy about posting photos of me.
> I adore you and your comment. Lol!  I was unsure about posting the photo because these pants are a little baggy and don’t show my true shape.  Hence, all my posting on the “Shopping your closet thread” about needing a wardrobe update.
> If you ever disclose where you live, I’m going to break into your house and run off with your bags. You have such a good eye for spectacular vintage-ish bags!!! The leather on that looks completely yummy!


lol! My daughter lived in NYC for 4 years; now she is upstate and still wears only black and white. I went clothes shopping in NYC and I could have sworn I saw a variety of colors, so someone must be buying them. Once I shopped in Reno, and there were rows and rows of black pants because that is what casino workers wear.

You look fantastic! You shouldn't be shy about posting pictures. Your life seems so glamorous. I enjoy seeing all your pictures and all those fabulous drinks.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> lol! My daughter lived in NYC for 4 years; now she is upstate and still wears only black and white. I went clothes shopping in NYC and I could have sworn I saw a variety of colors, so someone must be buying them. Once I shopped in Reno, and there were rows and rows of black pants because that is what casino workers wear.
> 
> You look fantastic! You shouldn't be shy about posting pictures. Your life seems so glamorous. I enjoy seeing all your pictures and all those fabulous drinks.


I thinks it’s just the so many tourists who buy colors in NYC  LOL!!!  I buy a lot of black, white and grey because I can look put together with no effort. 

Thanks so much for the compliments.  I am just naturally shy about posting photos. (Hence the drink shots. I told Mr. S I gotta stop with them or my Pocket Peeps will think we drink every night. lol!) But, I’ll try to do better about mod shots. I know a lot of those have helped me with proportions and I want to return the favor. 

My life may (???) seem glamorous because in social media we get to post the “highlight reel”. No one (including me) posts about standing at the washer being ticked because a stain didn’t come out of a t shirt, their spouse having post bratwurst bad breath or a getting a mystery case of diarrhea during a business trip.  We get to escape the realities of bills, family demands and cellulite on tPF.


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I thinks it’s just the so many tourists who buy colors in NYC  LOL!!!  I buy a lot of black, white and grey because I can look put together with no effort.
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliments.  I am just naturally shy about posting photos. (Hence the drink shots. I told Mr. S I gotta stop with them or my Pocket Peeps will think we drink every night. lol!) But, I’ll try to do better about mod shots. I know a lot of those have helped me with proportions and I want to return the favor.
> 
> My life may (???) seem glamorous because in social media we get to post the “highlight reel”. No one (including me) posts about standing at the washer being ticked because a stain didn’t come out of a t shirt, their spouse having post bratwurst bad breath or a getting a mystery case of diarrhea during a business trip.  We get to escape the realities of bills, family demands and cellulite on tPF.


I commented in the C thread about your STUNNING mod  but reading this I’m laughing @“hence the drink shots”...You are our Queen of super cool drink shots!


----------



## Kendie26

My pleated Boy was out for sushi today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> I commented in the C thread about your STUNNING mod  but reading this I’m laughing @“hence the drink shots”...You are our Queen of super cool drink shots!


Thank you!!!! LOL! @Kendie26, you make all of us feel like princesses and runway models. And for that we love you! 

But, heck, half the reason I couldn’t do mod shots this year was because the three surgeries under gen anesthesia this summer caused a lot of my hair to fall out - it’s usually much longer and thicker. PLUS, I gained 20 lbs then lost 25 lbs.  All while feeling saggy because my... ahem... 40 something self couldn’t do my usual, much required gym workouts. So, I felt a bit like a plump naked mole rat in desperate need of a hair tonic and Jenny Craig.


Ya gotta laugh or you’ll cry!!!   I’m so glad that crazy is over and I can recover!


Kendie26 said:


> My pleated Boy was out for sushi today


 Sooooo...didn’t we say you were gonna send this to me.... I neeeeeeeeed a unique black Boy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> My pleated Boy was out for sushi today



This special Boy is so gorgeous (a real gem!).


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I thinks it’s just the so many tourists who buy colors in NYC  LOL!!!  I buy a lot of black, white and grey because I can look put together with no effort.
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliments.  I am just naturally shy about posting photos. (Hence the drink shots. I told Mr. S I gotta stop with them or my Pocket Peeps will think we drink every night. lol!) But, I’ll try to do better about mod shots. I know a lot of those have helped me with proportions and I want to return the favor.
> 
> My life may (???) seem glamorous because in social media we get to post the “highlight reel”. No one (including me) posts about standing at the washer being ticked because a stain didn’t come out of a t shirt, their spouse having post bratwurst bad breath or a getting a mystery case of diarrhea during a business trip.  We get to escape the realities of bills, family demands and cellulite on tPF.



Yes, please do more modshots!  You look good!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!!!! LOL! @Kendie26, you make all of us feel like princesses and runway models. And for that we love you!
> 
> But, heck, half the reason I couldn’t do mod shots this year was because the three surgeries under gen anesthesia this summer caused a lot of my hair to fall out - it’s usually much longer and thicker. PLUS, I gained 20 lbs then lost 25 lbs.  All while feeling saggy because my... ahem... 40 something self couldn’t do my usual, much required gym workouts. So, I felt a bit like a plump naked mole rat in desperate need of a hair tonic and Jenny Craig.
> View attachment 4265102
> 
> Ya gotta laugh or you’ll cry!!!   I’m so glad that crazy is over and I can recover!
> Sooooo...didn’t we say you were gonna send this to me.... I neeeeeeeeed a unique black Boy!!!


You're funny and gorgeous  Lucky Mr. Sparkle, remind him of that  3 Surgeries? Yikes!! I'm glad to hear you are back on the mend!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you, Love! We have a mutual admiration society going because you know I adore how you style your lovely items.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar graffiti


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!!!! LOL! @Kendie26, you make all of us feel like princesses and runway models. And for that we love you!
> 
> But, heck, half the reason I couldn’t do mod shots this year was because the three surgeries under gen anesthesia this summer caused a lot of my hair to fall out - it’s usually much longer and thicker. PLUS, I gained 20 lbs then lost 25 lbs.  All while feeling saggy because my... ahem... 40 something self couldn’t do my usual, much required gym workouts. So, I felt a bit like a plump naked mole rat in desperate need of a hair tonic and Jenny Craig.
> View attachment 4265102
> 
> Ya gotta laugh or you’ll cry!!!   I’m so glad that crazy is over and I can recover!
> Sooooo...didn’t we say you were gonna send this to me.... I neeeeeeeeed a unique black Boy!!!





Iamminda said:


> This special Boy is so gorgeous (a real gem!).


Thanks so much sweetest sista Iamminda & eek @Sparkletastic w/ that mole/rat pic!!! I remember you going thru your surgeries ~ sorry to hear about losing hair though & I knew you lost weight after. Bravo to you for coming out of a stressful time so successful & beautiful! Your hair is STUNNING & you look perfect head-to-toe!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> (Hence the drink shots. I told Mr. S I gotta stop with them or my Pocket Peeps will think we drink every night. lol!)


@Sparkletastic, that’s exactly what I was starting to think!   No, really, those drink shots are your signature pics. 

I do appreciate mod shots, though, because they really help me to see a bag better. BTW, it was nice to see you, too. (I dropped off the resolution thread but I’m still around.)


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Everyday tote


I love the blues and burgundy of your scarf.  Very pretty!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkle, I absolutely loved your mod shot and was stunned at how beautiful you are . . . But I must admit that I was a wee bit disappointed at “no cocktails”!


----------



## lms910

My favorite Black Friday purchase!! Prada Double Zip in Pomice! Scored for $1200 from Italy!


----------



## southernbelle82

In old faithful today! I’ll never stop loving her, ever!


----------



## TCB

Stella mini backpack


----------



## tenKrat

Louis Vuitton WOC from Kabuki Cruise Collection ‘18 and Longchamp Pliage


----------



## MoMaMo

On a cold and sunny day with my Gucci Stirrup


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday and today - Coach legacy north/south  satchel in cognac


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing my Kabuki WOC again. Mod shot this time.


----------



## LuckyBitch

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today - Coach legacy north/south  satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266453


Beautiful bag❤


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Disney x coach 101 Dalmatians


----------



## myluvofbags

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Disney x coach 101 Dalmatians



This is super cute and of course the leather is amazing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much sweetest sista Iamminda & eek @Sparkletastic w/ that mole/rat pic!!! I remember you going thru your surgeries ~ sorry to hear about losing hair though & I knew you lost weight after. Bravo to you for coming out of a stressful time so successful & beautiful! Your hair is STUNNING & you look perfect head-to-toe!


Aww thanks. I feel like I have 3 hair on my head. Lol!


tenKrat said:


> @Sparkletastic, that’s exactly what I was starting to think!   No, really, those drink shots are your signature pics.
> 
> I do appreciate mod shots, though, because they really help me to see a bag better. BTW, it was nice to see you, too. (I dropped off the resolution thread but I’m still around.)


SEE!  I told Mr S that we looked like the town drunks.   I’m going to make a point of photographing my bags with flowers or elephants or something. Lol!  But, seriously, drinks are one of Mr. S’s hobbies. He likes the mixology and chemistry aspects.  I just like something pretty to photograph.

We miss you on the resolution thread. Come back and chat sometime.


Molly0 said:


> Sparkle, I absolutely loved your mod shot and was stunned at how beautiful you are . . . But I must admit that I was a wee bit disappointed at “no cocktails”!


Awwww!   thanks!  You ladies are good for my self esteem.

But, there was a cocktail shot too!  Lol!


MoMaMo said:


> On a cold and sunny day with my Gucci Stirrup


 you are KILLING me. I sold my Stirrup and it’s the only bag I’ve ever sold that I miss. This bag is stunning! Isn’t the quality ah-ma-zing?!?


tenKrat said:


> Wearing my Kabuki WOC again. Mod shot this time.
> View attachment 4266596


 Love everything about all of this!!!   The purse is gorgeous but the jacket is killer too!


----------



## carterazo

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful bag[emoji173]


Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today - Coach legacy north/south  satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266453


Beautiful.


----------



## aisyaj

Mulberry medium lily in scarlet


----------



## RuedeNesle

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium lily in scarlet


BAM!!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## MamaSleepy

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium lily in scarlet


Ohhhh, that's pretty!


----------



## aisyaj

Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

MoMaMo said:


> On a cold and sunny day with my Gucci Stirrup


 Whoa! I LOVE this ! So glad you posted her as I’ve never seen this style before & that color is dreamy!


----------



## Kendie26

aisyaj said:


> Mulberry medium lily in scarlet


What a head turner!!! Amazing color & I always loved Mulberry Lily’s


----------



## Kendie26

Errands w/ Balenciaga Twiggy (she’s from 2006/an oldie)


----------



## Molly0

Big old Rudsak


----------



## Luv n bags

Valentino for the weekend


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vintage fendi pequin canvas small 2way tote


----------



## MamaSleepy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4268061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage fendi pequin canvas small 2way tote


Ok, it's official. I'm jealous! 
Do you know the style and yr?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MamaSleepy said:


> Ok, it's official. I'm jealous!
> Do you know the style and yr?



I don’t.  It’s a vintage I purchased off ebay and I’ve been rehabbing a bit.  The leather needed some TLC but it is amazing how much better it looked after just ten minutes of leather paint and conditioner.  The canvas parts are of course like new, stitching is perfect, but I didn’t like the way the long strap was connected in the middle behind the handles so I had a cobbler move the attachments to the outside as wide as possible so that I could more easily sling it on my shoulder even over a winter coat, and  even wear it crossbody....  It’s now been TLC’d and adjusted to the point where I’m very happy to wear it (certainly at the $150 price point I paid) and I love the mix of neutral colors so it matches all my coats/boots no matter the tone I am wearing!


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling with patagonia atom sling.


Discovering where the sidewalk ends (apologies to Shel Silverstein).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329



What a beautiful strap — goes so well with your birthday bag  and scarf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful strap — goes so well with your birthday bag  and scarf.


Hi I!
Thanks very much! I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My burgundy chevron Chanel Boy tomorrow. What else could a girl possibly carry when she’s just painted her nails rouge noir?


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My burgundy chevron Chanel Boy tomorrow. What else could a girl possibly carry when she’s just painted her nails rouge noir?


Hello beautiful Miss Ruby.  I bet your nails look so pretty next to her


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329


Everything just works beautifully!!! And the red is such a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## lenarmc

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329



It looks beautiful with your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything just works beautifully!!! And the red is such a gorgeous red!!!


Hi SM! 
Thanks very much! I'm really lovin' the strap with the bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

lenarmc said:


> It looks beautiful with your bag!


Hi Lenarmc!
Thanks! I'm so happy you replied! I wanted to thank you for posting the strap. I couldn't wait to receive it. I ordered it a few days after your post and as luck would have it, shipping was delayed and it arrived the afternoon of the day I left in the morning for 4 days. But I'm happy to have it now!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. [emoji3]) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.[emoji2])
> View attachment 4268329


Very pretty, RN!


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Alexia midi in beige nappa. She makes me feel so elegant and put together. [emoji28] [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Alexia midi in beige nappa. She makes me feel so elegant and put together. [emoji28] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268622



This is gorgeous — so elegant indeed


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Alexia midi in beige nappa. She makes me feel so elegant and put together. [emoji28] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268622



Marco did a great job with this one. It looks great in the nappa leather and indeed very elegant. Just as he likes his bags  

Is he still open for business? Last time I was in the thread he was closing down ...


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Very pretty, RN!


Hi C!

Thanks very much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329


It’s like all 3 were separated at birth and you brought them all back together! Fabulous looking RN!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous — so elegant indeed


Thank you!





BlueCherry said:


> Marco did a great job with this one. It looks great in the nappa leather and indeed very elegant. Just as he likes his bags [emoji38]
> 
> Is he still open for business? Last time I was in the thread he was closing down ...


Thanks so much!
To my knowledge, he is still in the process of closing down. I ordered it a couple days after his announcement and just got it last week. He's gotten many orders and is trying to get rid of the leathers he invested in.  We're all hoping he can find a parter soon.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> It’s like all 3 were separated at birth and you brought them all back together! Fabulous looking RN!


 Hi ATB!  I like the way you put it! We are a happy family now.  Thanks!


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329


Your new strap is FABULOUS & how adorable are you to have birthday recognition for your dear Dooney! Special wishes to both of you


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My burgundy chevron Chanel Boy tomorrow. What else could a girl possibly carry when she’s just painted her nails rouge noir?


Total gorgeousness!!! This bag is so you girlfriend & no doubt your nails look killer great...plus a PERFECT HAIR DAY!!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Alexia midi in beige nappa. She makes me feel so elegant and put together. [emoji28] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268622


Oh wow, SO chic....easy to see why you feel & look so elegant w/ this one


----------



## carterazo

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow, SO chic....easy to see why you feel & look so elegant w/ this one


Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My Dolce & Gabana Miss Sicily with matching wallet!  thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Dolce & Gabana Miss Sicily with matching wallet!  thank you for letting me share!


A JUICY set!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Your new strap is FABULOUS & how adorable are you to have birthday recognition for your dear Dooney! Special wishes to both of you


Mornin' K!
Thanks! I'm really loving the strap with the bag. Yesterday my DD helped me switch to her old phone. (She upgraded, I got the hand me down, but it's still better than the one I was using!) You should have seen the look she gave me when she saw all the pictures of my bag with the new strap, with and without the scarf. (And my wallpaper is a picture of my bag with the strap and scarf.) She felt better once she scrolled through all the recent handbag pictures and saw some pictures of my grandchildren. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel in pale blue.


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> Early birthday gift (for Ms. Dooney, not me. She'll be two months old December 4th. ) Bought her a purse strap. Shout out to @lenarmc who posted a pic of the strap she purchased from amazon. (Page 1383 of this thread.)  "Imitation is the sincerest [form] of flattery." Of all the pretty designs, my favorite was the one lenarmc has.  I think it goes best with my bag. And I LOVE color! (In case you can't tell.)
> View attachment 4268329


That is so cute that you bought your bag a birthday present!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Dolce & Gabana Miss Sicily with matching wallet!  thank you for letting me share!


Makes me want a nice tall glass of lemonade for some reason  Beautiful!
Btw, I love lemons and lemon flavors. I should get this. Is this from a recent season?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Carrying my new LV My Lockme.  Love it so far!


----------



## Narnanz

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Dolce & Gabana Miss Sicily with matching wallet!  thank you for letting me share!


This was the bag that got me really interested in handbags...dont get me wrong..Ive always loved bags...but D & Gs Sicily bag with the spanish tile design is the one Ive always loved.
But cost for me was and still is prohibitive...One day.
Dont suppose I could be cheeky and ask to see the interior?....have always wanted to know how roomy it is.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> That is so cute that you bought your bag a birthday present!


Hi S!
Thanks! I think she's a great everyday bag for me. She's easy to carry walking and on buses and I want to keep her happy.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' K!
> Thanks! I'm really loving the strap with the bag. Yesterday my DD helped me switch to her old phone. (She upgraded, I got the hand me down, but it's still better than the one I was using!) You should have seen the look she gave me when she saw all the pictures of my bag with the new strap, with and without the scarf. (And my wallpaper is a picture of my bag with the strap and scarf.[emoji38]) She felt better once she scrolled through all the recent handbag pictures and saw some pictures of my grandchildren.
> 
> Thank you very much!


This is hilarious, RN! Of course, we get you here. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Purse lover1969

Hermes Kelly 32 with Fendi Strap You.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta cervo baseball hobo


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> This is hilarious, RN! Of course, we get you here. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


Hi C! 
 That's why I feel so comfortable confessing my purse addict tendencies in this forum!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Sunshine mama said:


> A JUICY set!!! Gorgeous!!



Thank you so much 



Addicted to bags said:


> Makes me want a nice tall glass of lemonade for some reason  Beautiful!
> Btw, I love lemons and lemon flavors. I should get this. Is this from a recent season?



Thank you so much. Im sorry the season is not the current one . I think it is from 2016 so it isn't new. I don't have funds to keep updating my bag collection, I have to hold onto mine haha. Sometimes they come up second hand? I don't think its the type of bag to be copied either, as its not as mainstream as some other styles and designers. Wishing you the best xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Narnanz said:


> This was the bag that got me really interested in handbags...dont get me wrong..Ive always loved bags...but D & Gs Sicily bag with the spanish tile design is the one Ive always loved.
> But cost for me was and still is prohibitive...One day.
> Dont suppose I could be cheeky and ask to see the interior?....have always wanted to know how roomy it is.



HI Narnanz,
Thank you, it was the one that is getting me started haha. I only have 2 other 'proper' bags being small inexpensive LV's I bought to impress other people. I thought I had to back then. I still use them but this is the_ piece de resistance_ for me haha. I love the Spanish tile design as well (is it called the Mallorca or something? I forgot haha).
Of course you can. I have tried to take some photos, alas my bag photography skills leave a lot to be desired. I did my best. One has a picture of my wallet inside for scale. 
For me it feels quite roomy, could easily fit an iPhone x, wallet, keys, lip balm. Its not huge like a tote, but it isn't a small bag only for parties.


----------



## Narnanz

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> HI Narnanz,
> Thank you, it was the one that is getting me started haha. I only have 2 other 'proper' bags being small inexpensive LV's I bought to impress other people. I thought I had to back then. I still use them but this is the_ piece de resistance_ for me haha. I love the Spanish tile design as well (is it called the Mallorca or something? I forgot haha).
> Of course you can. I have tried to take some photos, alas my bag photography skills leave a lot to be desired. I did my best. One has a picture of my wallet inside for scale.
> For me it feels quite roomy, could easily fit an iPhone x, wallet, keys, lip balm. Its not huge like a tote, but it isn't a small bag only for parties.


Thank you...would just enough room for the important things..Keys ..phone...wallet...Hipflask...hehehe!!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Out on a depressing errand. Bringing my Launer Royale to cheer me up.


Still carrying this. I can't really bring myself to use something else. I used my briefcase one when transporting some documents, and it just felt weird not having this with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Still carrying this. I can't really bring myself to use something else. I used my briefcase one when transporting some documents, and it just felt weird not having this with me.


Hi Nate. I loooovvvveeee this bag!!! How is the wear and tear if I may ask? And do you find that it's prone to color transfer?


----------



## SohviAnneli

Today I'm wearing my Proenza Schouler Classic ps11 bag, it is the perfect size for work.  I have been ROUGH with it but it still holds on beautyfully..


----------



## BlueCherry

Bored of number crunching so I’m off out to get something exciting for lunch with my nano belt bag in tow. Hope to find a matching scarf as I love this one


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Bored of number crunching so I’m off out to get something exciting for lunch with my nano belt bag in tow. Hope to find a matching scarf as I love this one


Oh girl, lucky you ( will you buy me a matching scarf too? ) You know I desperately want this bag ! Incredible STUNNER!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl, lucky you ( will you buy me a matching scarf too? ) You know I desperately want this bag ! Incredible STUNNER!!!



Thank you my lovely 

You come to London or Dublin ( you could meet Gabriel  ) and buy a nano and I will buy you a scarf to match whichever one you choose. How’s that for an offer


----------



## MMcQueen

Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, epi leather in indigo


----------



## Storm702

Balenciaga Club on a cold morning


----------



## CornishMon

Montaigne BB


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Bored of number crunching so I’m off out to get something exciting for lunch with my nano belt bag in tow. Hope to find a matching scarf as I love this one



This is just gorgeous — this color!!!!   I didn’t realize there is a nano size.  I thought the smallest is micro (me knowing very little about this brand, lol, but have been drawn to a few of C bags even though I should really buy shoulder carry bags, not gorgeous satchels with straps).  Anyways, please share when you find a matching scarf.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Nate. I loooovvvveeee this bag!!! How is the wear and tear if I may ask? And do you find that it's prone to color transfer?


As perfect as the day it arrived. Not a bit of transfer, which I imagine is due to it being patent leather. I think when I finally can swing a Traviata, my handbag days will be done. These bags really are so nice.


----------



## BeachBagGal

This Coach cutie today!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> This is just gorgeous — this color!!!!   I didn’t realize there is a nano size.  I thought the smallest is micro (me knowing very little about this brand, lol, but have been drawn to a few of C bags even though I should really buy shoulder carry bags, not gorgeous satchels with straps).  Anyways, please share when you find a matching scarf.



Hi IM, yes the nano came out a good while back. I ignored it because I had the mini which I got when there only was a mini size. But then I saw this frost colour with silver hardware and I couldn’t say no. Those SA’s can be dangerous when they know your taste. This is shoulder and crossbody because the nano strap is adjustable. Satchels are gorgeous too, this is a little satchel like in style I think. I will share as soon as, probably in the blue bags and accessories thread :winkkiss:


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Incalifornia7 said:


> I like your shoes


Thank you dear! It’s beautiful ! Have a nice week!


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> Balenciaga Club on a cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269776


Yummy! This makes me want to pull mine out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

fendi pequin


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you my lovely
> 
> You come to London or Dublin ( you could meet Gabriel  ) and buy a nano and I will buy you a scarf to match whichever one you choose. How’s that for an offer


Hahaha throwing Gabriel’s name in the mix adds a whole new layer  You are a riot girlfriend!! IF IF IF I were buying a bag (& you know i am NOT) it would be impossible to decide between a Nano Luggage & Mini Belt


----------



## Kendie26

MMcQueen said:


> Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, epi leather in indigo


 i need this color in my life!! Such a GORGEOUS neverfull


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> Yummy! This makes me want to pull mine out.


What color is yours? You should get it out, I'd love to see your Club!


----------



## Storm702

Still in the Club today... I always forget how much I like this size & the back pocket. I like how she looks "stuffed" with my daughter's plagiocephaly helmet mannequin in there!


----------



## Molly0

Cute little old MJ satchel today, stripped down of its shoulder strap and hanging MJ tag.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo baseball hobo
> View attachment 4269240


----------



## Incalifornia7

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Dolce & Gabana Miss Sicily with matching wallet!  thank you for letting me share!


Love your bag ❤️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying Ruby


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> What color is yours? You should get it out, I'd love to see your Club!


I love my club. I think the color is poupre. I'd like to get another one. It is my favorite Bal style.  I don't think they made very many colors.


----------



## lenarmc

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4270679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fendi pequin



What a stunning bag. Is it vintage?


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Little Miss M in off white


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love my club. I think the color is poupre. I'd like to get another one. It is my favorite Bal style.  I don't think they made very many colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271591


Oh I really like that one...looks lovely and soft leather.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Incalifornia7 said:


> Love your bag ❤️


Thanks so much! xx


----------



## Louish

Today I'll be wearing a vintage LV epi petit Noe in black


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying Ruby


You always provide us with such pretty pics! Are you an artist?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> You always provide us with such pretty pics! Are you an artist?


That's very sweet of you, and sadly I'm not artistic at all. I am however organised, which I think helps with having nice backgrounds and framing for pictures


----------



## Sunshine mama

I carried this micro mini while volunteering yeaterday. I have the card organizer for size comparison, and used it as a wallet. The bag fits a lot for its size!


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I love my club. I think the color is poupre. I'd like to get another one. It is my favorite Bal style.  I don't think they made very many colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271591


Omg I neeeeeed this in my life! Such a beautiful color![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Thank you for sharing you beautiful bag


----------



## Storm702

My little blue MJ jewel


----------



## ColdSteel

Day 1 with my new to me Bow in Fumo!


----------



## TCB

LV Vernis Thompson Street in Bronze with Catogram Bandeau and Catogram Micro Boite Chapeau


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this micro mini while volunteering yeaterday. I have the card organizer for size comparison, and used it as a wallet. The bag fits a lot for its size!


Those boots are too cute for words!


Storm702 said:


> Omg I neeeeeed this in my life! Such a beautiful color![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Thank you for sharing you beautiful bag


You're welcome! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> And their bags are well designed and well made (not to enable you further)


Yeah, not at all! 
Any form of enabling is stricly DISCOURAGED in this forum. Members who break this rule will be in purse purgatory for eternity.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TCB said:


> View attachment 4272571
> View attachment 4272572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Vernis Thompson Street in Bronze with Catogram Bandeau and Catogram Micro Boite Chapeau


I just got 2 claws up over here when someone spotted your Cee Ahh Teee things.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lenarmc said:


> What a stunning bag. Is it vintage?



Thank you!  It very well may be; I bought it second hand.  I could probably do some research and find out...


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Those boots are too cute for words!


Thank you.  It's too bad I can't wear them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> View attachment 4272571
> View attachment 4272572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Vernis Thompson Street in Bronze with Catogram Bandeau and Catogram Micro Boite Chapeau


I love everything about these pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

An old Papillon kind of day.


----------



## Monique1004

Holiday party yesterday at my boutique with my lovely SA.


----------



## TCB

blondissima777 said:


> I just got 2 claws up over here when someone spotted your Cee Ahh Teee things.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about these pictures!!!


Aww!  Thank you!!!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> An old Papillon kind of day.


I've been thinking about this one!  So cute!!


----------



## dignatius

Christmas present to myself!  The Bordeaux Crocodile Numero Un from Polene.


----------



## Esquared72

Old school RM Nikki with Coach Rexy charm


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Old school RM Nikki with Coach Rexy charm


Beautiful leather and she looks so comfy!


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag in Germany.


----------



## Sunshine mama

remainsilly said:


> Pacsafe bag in Germany.
> View attachment 4273264


This is so neat!!! I love how you added the angel smiley!


----------



## Bagmedic

eehlers said:


> Old school RM Nikki with Coach Rexy charm


This is my favorite hobo look!  Big and slouchy yummy leather!


----------



## leechiyong

Date night:


----------



## Iamminda

Longchamp on this Friday


----------



## Law

My Philip Lim Pashli on the train on the way to the hairdressers this morning


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> Holiday party yesterday at my boutique with my lovely SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273123


You are stunning Monique!!! Love the pink/coral (?) color piping on your B! Looks awesome on you


----------



## Kendie26

dignatius said:


> Christmas present to myself!  The Bordeaux Crocodile Numero Un from Polene.


 totally diggin’ this phenomenal bag....jaw dropper


----------



## Kendie26

Wow, SO many FAB bags...
@Law Love the texture & color of your PS bagHappy hair day!!@Iamminda ~YAYLOVE this Longchamp of yours & I don’t recall seeing her before....total stunner@ksuromax loving your pillow & all your festive tree pics!@leechiyong ~that’s a seriously chic date night bag


----------



## Kendie26

Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Ha ha love this despite it taking me ages to spot the bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this Friday





Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


 My morning cup of coffee didn't open my eyes nearly as wide as these beauties did!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


----------



## BlueCherry

dignatius said:


> Christmas present to myself!  The Bordeaux Crocodile Numero Un from Polene.



Great colour and love the croc details


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this Friday



Another lovely festive colour, I really wish my LC was le cuir, yours is gorgeous


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


This is such a lovely deep blood red. Stunning


----------



## ksuromax

BlueCherry said:


> Ha ha love this despite it taking me ages to spot the bag


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


srunning red, my dear!!


----------



## coolganzee

Off to gym with this fellow!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Holographic mini bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


How did you get the bear to pose for you with your beautiful bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My morning cup of coffee didn't open my eyes nearly as wide as these beauties did!


Lol hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this Friday





Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday



These red bags are especially perfect during this season!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> How did you get the bear to pose for you with your beautiful bag?


every girl should have a secret


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I'll be taking this small Vince Camuto satchel out to the local Christkindlmarkt today.


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday



Love this red and RHW combo Kendie, Chanel does the most perfect reds  and I notice your matching your jacket to your bag too  !


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday



So glad to see this magnificent show stopper!!!!   The perfect red bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much you lovely gals .   Am feeling lazy and may stay in this one for a bit (maybe a week or so, lol).



RuedeNesle said:


> My morning cup of coffee didn't open my eyes nearly as wide as these beauties did!





BlueCherry said:


> Another lovely festive colour, I really wish my LC was le cuir, yours is gorgeous





Sunshine mama said:


> These red bags are especially perfect during this season!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Wow, SO many FAB bags...
> @Law Love the texture & color of your PS bagHappy hair day!!@Iamminda ~YAYLOVE this Longchamp of yours & I don’t recall seeing her before....total stunner@ksuromax loving your pillow & all your festive tree pics!@leechiyong ~that’s a seriously chic date night bag


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



This picture is priceless.  If I were to see this at the mall, I would immediately think that the person taking the picture is a TPFer .


----------



## Narnanz

Using my thrifted Fossil and thrifted Prene bags this week....the Prene has been great as the weather has been ****e.


----------



## dotty8

Ferragamo Ginny bag  Sorry for the strange lighting, the picture was taken at a party


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this Friday


Beautiful red Minda! Get ready to catch RN


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday


Hmmmm another beautiful red! Gorgeous Kendie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Lindy kind of day...


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful red Minda! Get ready to catch RN


Lol, thanks ATB


----------



## gswpurse

went Christmas shopping with fendi petite 2jours


----------



## Addicted to bags

gswpurse said:


> went Christmas shopping with fendi petite 2jours
> 
> View attachment 4274228


Beautiful red. All the red bags are coming out for you RN


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274194



Beautiful bag especially paired with that twilly (and those cute shoes too).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag especially paired with that twilly (and those cute shoes too).


Thank you Minda


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful red Minda! Get ready to catch RN


 I'm too out of shape for running.  I'll just pay her for the bag, and then we can have lunch.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274194


 I said it in another thread and I'll say it again. I _really_ love your bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm too out of shape for running.  I'll just pay her for the bag, and then we can have lunch.


LOL! I meant catch you when you faint


----------



## RuedeNesle

gswpurse said:


> went Christmas shopping with fendi petite 2jours
> 
> View attachment 4274228


 It's the most wonderful time of the year! 
She's Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL! I meant catch you when you faint


Ohhhh! Hahahahahaha!  It makes sense now!


----------



## Molly0

Do you ever dig something out of your closet that you had totally forgotten about?  Found this today.


----------



## LostInBal

Balenciaga 03 Dark Turquoise Motorcycle First pewter hardware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Ohhhh! Hahahahahaha!  It makes sense now!


When I read AB's remark, I thought of it like you too RN LOLOL!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274194


I love your cute Lindy! You make the whole ensemble(minus the shirt---????) look so fresh and have a cool vibe!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

aalinne_72 said:


> Balenciaga 03 Dark Turquoise Motorcycle First pewter hardware.


Wow!! You look HOTTT!!! And I love the way you paired it with a chain!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Do you ever dig something out of your closet that you had totally forgotten about?  Found this today.
> View attachment 4274313


Wow, what a great “find!!” Ferragamo is such fab quality & this one looks awesome


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274194


Ok, ok, bag great like everyone saysBUT THOSE SNEAKS!!! TDF....I NEED THEM in my life


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> My morning cup of coffee didn't open my eyes nearly as wide as these beauties did!





BlueCherry said:


>





Miss_Dawn said:


> This is such a lovely deep blood red. Stunning





ksuromax said:


> srunning red, my dear!!





Sunshine mama said:


> These red bags are especially perfect during this season!!!!





Law said:


> Love this red and RHW combo Kendie, Chanel does the most perfect reds  and I notice your matching your jacket to your bag too  !





Iamminda said:


> So glad to see this magnificent show stopper!!!!   The perfect red bag.





Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmmm another beautiful red! Gorgeous Kendie!


Kindest thanks to all of you darlings!!! I red bags on others but it takes a bit of courage for me to carry one


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Holographic mini bag


Say whaaaaat w/ this little gem? Please pardon me doll but why am I not remembering this oneLOVE LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4274435


ALL of you “red gals” are KILLING it lately....look at this gorgeous beauty


----------



## Kendie26

sorry for threading hogging at the moment & I’ll crawl back in my hole after this post! Wanted to give “props” to this clutch that I’ve had FOREVER....so inexpensive, from Banana Republic but I just adore it & used it for a sweet afternoon wedding yesterday.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Say whaaaaat w/ this little gem? Please pardon me doll but why am I not remembering this oneLOVE LOVE


I got it for a total of about £10 on Amazon...! 
Mr Dawn doesn’t like it. We were out yesterday and he kept saying ‘that doesn’t look like your bag’. It’s a holographic shiny gold. Imagine that against a navy Burberry coat, navy trousers and a camel scarf. Poor Mr Dawn couldn’t deal with how incongruous it was ! He says maybe I should carry it in summer


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> sorry for threading hogging at the moment & I’ll crawl back in my hole after this post! Wanted to give “props” to this clutch that I’ve had FOREVER....so inexpensive, from Banana Republic but I just adore it & used it for a sweet afternoon wedding yesterday.


Ooh so pretty


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to all of you darlings!!! I red bags on others but it takes a bit of courage for me to carry one


Be brave and chic, sweetie @Kendie26  now what you need is a matching red lipstick  (I recommend Nars Cruella, I only started wearing red lipstick last year and I love this one).


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got it for a total of about £10 on Amazon...!
> Mr Dawn doesn’t like it. We were out yesterday and he kept saying ‘that doesn’t look like your bag’. It’s a holographic shiny gold. Imagine that against a navy Burberry coat, navy trousers and a camel scarf. Poor Mr Dawn couldn’t deal with how incongruous it was ! He says maybe I should carry it in summer





Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooh so pretty


Thanks sweetie & hahahaha Mr. Dawn~dang I love him (& you obviously) Well, that’s an adorable amazon find


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> When I read AB's remark, I thought of it like you too RN LOLOL!!


 Thanks SM! I feel a lot better!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4274435


Mornin' Shelby! 
 I have this bag in orange because I bought it at Off 5th in 2013 at a great price and they didn't have red. I love mine, but every time I see it in red........... It's one of the reasons most of my bags are red. If I buy a bag in another color, and it turns out to be a great every day bag, I always wish I had purchased it in red.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, ok, bag great like everyone saysBUT THOSE SNEAKS!!! TDF....I NEED THEM in my life





Sunshine mama said:


> I love your cute Lindy! You make the whole ensemble(minus the shirt---????) look so fresh and have a cool vibe!!!


Thank you Kendie & Smama! Sneaks are by Ellen Degeneres at Nordstroms. But from last season


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Shelby!
> I have this bag in orange because I bought it at Off 5th in 2013 at a great price and they didn't have red. I love mine, but every time I see it in red........... It's one of the reasons most of my bags are red. If I buy a bag in another color, and it turns out to be a great every day bag, I always wish I had purchased it in red.


A true lady in red indeed!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A true lady in red indeed!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Dawn said:


> I got it for a total of about £10 on Amazon...!
> Mr Dawn doesn’t like it. We were out yesterday and he kept saying ‘that doesn’t look like your bag’. It’s a holographic shiny gold. Imagine that against a navy Burberry coat, navy trousers and a camel scarf. Poor Mr Dawn couldn’t deal with how incongruous it was ! He says maybe I should carry it in summer


Update. I’m out shopping. Since my bag wardrobe is full, I operate a one in one out policy. The holographic bag is getting donated... I just bought a bag  and it’s heart-singing pink


----------



## Molly0

Kendie26 said:


> sorry for threading hogging at the moment & I’ll crawl back in my hole after this post! Wanted to give “props” to this clutch that I’ve had FOREVER....so inexpensive, from Banana Republic but I just adore it & used it for a sweet afternoon wedding yesterday.


So so cute!  I’ve noticed that Banana Republic often nails it.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Shelby!
> I have this bag in orange because I bought it at Off 5th in 2013 at a great price and they didn't have red. I love mine, but every time I see it in red........... It's one of the reasons most of my bags are red. If I buy a bag in another color, and it turns out to be a great every day bag, I always wish I had purchased it in red.


I love orange too! 
I think I only have one other red bag but it's getting old so don't use it. My sister just gave me this as an early Christmas present, I like it a lot! I hope you find a red one someday!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I think I found a “perfect pink” for me, from Prada. I received her today and packed her immediately to take her out tomorrow


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> sorry for threading hogging at the moment & I’ll crawl back in my hole after this post! Wanted to give “props” to this clutch that I’ve had FOREVER....so inexpensive, from Banana Republic but I just adore it & used it for a sweet afternoon wedding yesterday.


This beauty looks great with your dress.   Hope you had a grand time at this special wedding.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I found a “perfect pink” for me, from Prada. I received her today and packed her immediately to take her out tomorrow


Perfect pink indeed.  Glad to hear you are using it right away (that is a good sign ).


----------



## remainsilly

Pacsafe bag in cold rain.


Krampus run, Munich.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## casseyelsie

MoMaMo said:


> On a cold and sunny day with my Gucci Stirrup



I always admire this bag but didn’t buy because the leather seemed so easily scratched.  How is your leather holding up?


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me Speedy 35 B [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> So so cute!  I’ve noticed that Banana Republic often nails it.





Iamminda said:


> This beauty looks great with your dress.   Hope you had a grand time at this special wedding.


Thanks lovelies! Yes dear Molly, BR does have cool stuff like clutches,etc.....& we did iamminda, but WOWZERS was it ever COLD. The bride & groom took pics outside for half hour in 30degree tempsNo clue how she survived being sleeveless!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I found a “perfect pink” for me, from Prada. I received her today and packed her immediately to take her out tomorrow


 Yay for new pretty pink Prada!! Love this shade & it’s def your style..Congrats girlfriend, but aw poor holographic bagI thought that one was so cute too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Kendie26 said:


> sorry for threading hogging at the moment & I’ll crawl back in my hole after this post! Wanted to give “props” to this clutch that I’ve had FOREVER....so inexpensive, from Banana Republic but I just adore it & used it for a sweet afternoon wedding yesterday.



Such a cute clutch and you look so lovely   was that your cousins wedding?


----------



## BlueCherry

Molly0 said:


> Do you ever dig something out of your closet that you had totally forgotten about?  Found this today.
> View attachment 4274313



Wow Ferragamo bags are divine. I had a verve tote and sold it NWT for next to nothing. Don’t know what I was thinking of  yours is gorgeous


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274194



Love this bag, so underrated and classy, this smaller size definitely suits you best


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I found a “perfect pink” for me, from Prada. I received her today and packed her immediately to take her out tomorrow



So pretty and you know it’s instant love when you get straight into it


----------



## BlueCherry

gswpurse said:


> went Christmas shopping with fendi petite 2jours
> 
> View attachment 4274228



One of my favourite Fendi bags yet I don’t have one. I bought a blue one and it arrived warped and had to go back. I’m off to browse now as yours has really given me bag envy


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Holographic mini bag



I like this but I know if I had one I’d put something really grotty inside a disused wrapper or a spanner and totally ruin it’s look


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BlueCherry said:


> I like this but I know if I had one I’d put something really grotty inside a disused wrapper or a spanner and totally ruin it’s look


Oh you, Cherry. I remember when you tried to do this to your o’ case...
It doesn’t fit!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BlueCherry said:


> So pretty and you know it’s instant love when you get straight into it


It’s love all right. It’s so pink


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Yay for new pretty pink Prada!! Love this shade & it’s def your style..Congrats girlfriend, but aw poor holographic bagI thought that one was so cute too!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## BlueCherry

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh you, Cherry. I remember when you tried to do this to your o’ case...
> It doesn’t fit!



:ROFLMAO: that’s so funny ... made my day


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> Love this bag, so underrated and classy, this smaller size definitely suits you best


Thank you so much BlueCherry


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Such a cute clutch and you look so lovely   was that your cousins wedding?


Thanks dollface! No, my cousin is next year....this was my DH’s sweet nephew. He & bride were so adorable. They are 1 of 5 weddings we have within 1 year! That dress was your fave/beloved blue color


----------



## gswpurse

BlueCherry said:


> One of my favourite Fendi bags yet I don’t have one. I bought a blue one and it arrived warped and had to go back. I’m off to browse now as yours has really given me bag envy


This bag is so pleasant to use...fuss free, small yet holds so much, classic...
It's my 2nd fav fendi bag design, the 1st being peekaboo (which I have yet to own) I'm thinking of adding a mini peekaboo soon.


----------



## Molly0

BlueCherry said:


> Wow Ferragamo bags are divine. I had a verve tote and sold it NWT for next to nothing. Don’t know what I was thinking of  yours is gorgeous


Thankyou!


----------



## Monique1004

dignatius said:


> Christmas present to myself!  The Bordeaux Crocodile Numero Un from Polene.



I love this bag, I have to find a place to add this one. Lovely color combo!


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> You are stunning Monique!!! Love the pink/coral (?) color piping on your B! Looks awesome on you



Thank you, Kendie! It’s my special piece since it is my 1st special order.


----------



## Monique1004

Kendie26 said:


> Weekly lunch date w/ Mom yesterday



Luscious red... period.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Breadnbrie said:


> Tory Burch half moon satchel in French grey


Do you love this bag? Is it hard to get in and out of?


----------



## gswpurse

grocery shopping w RM micro regan satchel


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Coach Market tote yesterday in cloud.


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Coach Market tote yesterday in cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276235


What a pretty color!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> What a pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## LucyMadrid

Gucci Osiride


----------



## LucyMadrid

misstrine85 said:


> My new-to-me Speedy 35 B [emoji173]️


A very useful size for a young mother. Congratulations


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in grey lamb with bijoux chain.


----------



## Narnanz

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in grey lamb with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 4276866


I love seeing your bags...but I would love one of those cocktails.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in grey lamb with bijoux chain.
> View attachment 4276866


That gray is gorgeous as is the chain Sparkle!! I'm really loving gray right now.
And the infamous cocktails pic


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> I think I found a “perfect pink” for me, from Prada. I received her today and packed her immediately to take her out tomorrow


beautiful shade!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Using my Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily in Majolica. It just arrive and im in love with it.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Narnanz

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Using my Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily in Majolica. It just arrive and im in love with it.
> Thank you for letting me share!


Oh I love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Using my Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily in Majolica. It just arrive and im in love with it.
> Thank you for letting me share!


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Narnanz said:


> Oh I love this bag.


Thank you  I love it too!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> beautiful shade!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> That gray is gorgeous as is the chain Sparkle!! I'm really loving gray right now.
> And the infamous cocktails pic


I’m loving gray so much. I’m in all grey today with a repeat of the bag! 

And, it’s my bday week. So more cocktail pictures to come this weekend. 


ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily


Love it!


----------



## MoMaMo

casseyelsie said:


> I always admire this bag but didn’t buy because the leather seemed so easily scratched.  How is your leather holding up?



The leather is holding up real well ; simply amazing quality.
I love this bag ; the shape, the colour, the leather ...


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m loving gray so much. I’m in all grey today with a repeat of the bag!
> 
> And, it’s my bday week. So more cocktail pictures to come this weekend.
> Love it!


Happy birthday dear Sparkle!!


----------



## gswpurse

Wedding anniversary lunch with valentino small glam lock


----------



## Molly0

gswpurse said:


> Wedding anniversary lunch with valentino small glam lock
> View attachment 4277683


Love your Valentino!


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying Tod’s today:


----------



## serenityneow

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Using my Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily in Majolica. It just arrive and im in love with it.
> Thank you for letting me share!



This is fabulous.  Congrats.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m loving gray so much. I’m in all grey today with a repeat of the bag!
> 
> And, it’s my bday week. So more cocktail pictures to come this weekend.
> Love it!


Happy Birthday Ms. Sagittarius


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

serenityneow said:


> This is fabulous.  Congrats.



Thanks so much


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday dear Sparkle!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Using my Dolce & Gabbana Miss Sicily in Majolica. It just arrive and im in love with it.
> Thank you for letting me share!


I'm in love too! Is this a love triangle?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


Love your beautiful hair btw!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily


Smashing hot pink!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Calfskin City with Off White Satin strap


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your beautiful hair btw!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Smashing hot pink!!!!!


thank you very much!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Rebecca Minkoff Love in color Pine.


----------



## leechiyong

LV accompanying me out:


----------



## Monique1004

Grey kind of day!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Grey kind of day!
> View attachment 4278950


Is that a Valestra? I saw some at Nordstroms tonight. Very cute!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB today 
(This is an old photo. Today she’s looking more grown up without the Laduree charm )


----------



## MooMooVT

At the dealership waiting for an inspection with my NF MM


----------



## Molly0

Not sure if I’ll carry her today or not but I just finished decorating my tree with white decorations and couldn’t resist adding Valentino.
(Oh maybe I will, just to use a white bag in December).


----------



## Molly0

.


----------



## Kendie26

Molly0 said:


> Not sure if I’ll carry her today or not but I just finished decorating my tree with white decorations and couldn’t resist adding Valentino.
> (Oh maybe I will, just to use a white bag in December).
> View attachment 4279570


Super Duper pretty tree & bag Molly!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Reissue 226 size...happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Christofle

The weather is miserable outdoors so I brought out this cheery bag for my company’s Christmas lunch party.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> Grey kind of day!
> View attachment 4278950


Classic and gorgeous!


Molly0 said:


> Not sure if I’ll carry her today or not but I just finished decorating my tree with white decorations and couldn’t resist adding Valentino.
> (Oh maybe I will, just to use a white bag in December).
> View attachment 4279570


Beautiful!!!!  And, yes!  Wear here. You could do a festive red and white outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amarante Pochette again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My Saint Laurent Limited Edition So Black Small Monogramme Cabas went to the dermatologist with me.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226 size...happy weekend everyone!


This is the most perfect Reissue!!  Love it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue 226 size...happy weekend everyone!


You look lovely


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Amarante Pochette again.


Such a stunning Pochette. I’ve not seen it in amaranth vernis


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a Valestra? I saw some at Nordstroms tonight. Very cute!



Yes. It is Valextra. I didn't know Nordstrom carries them. I've only seen them at Barneys & Bergdolf. Very good quality. I carry them rain or shine. No problem! I think they're the last high quality brand that still has reasonable prices. I already own 5 of their bags. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama. 

We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Yes. It is Valextra. I didn't know Nordstrom carries them. I've only seen them at Barneys & Bergdolf. Very good quality. I carry them rain or shine. No problem! I think they're the last high quality brand that still has reasonable prices. I already own 5 of their bags. Highly recommended.


I've been eyeing this Valextra model in a mini for awhile. It's very elegant! And it's good to know it fares well in the rain. Would you say the bag was on the lighter or heavier side?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama.
> 
> We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup.
> View attachment 4280264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280263


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
I hope the rest of the night was enjoyable! Beautiful bag!
"May the best of your past, be the worst of your future!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama.
> 
> We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup.
> View attachment 4280264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280263


Happy birthday! And what a beautiful bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


So pretty! Is this color in this epi prone to color transfer? I would love to get an alma bb in a lighter color.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My Gucci Jacquard Medium Marmont.  thanks for letting me share. Loving this thread and all your gorgeous bags!


----------



## Kendie26

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard Medium Marmont.  thanks for letting me share. Loving this thread and all your gorgeous bags!


 OMG what a piece of art this bag is...AMAZING! I am seriously jealous of this one (I’m lusting over a Gucci Dionysus that has beautiful floral embroidery...it has a very similar vibe to your stunning bag!)


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


So pretty my dearest...but is new pinkie Prada jealous ?! Your tree is gorgeous too


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama.
> 
> We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup.
> View attachment 4280264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280263


 Happiest Birthday dearest Sparkle! May this year bring you even more “sparkle” in all aspects of your life! You know I LOVE this Diorama & I’m also a huge fan of your YSL posted above too.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> This is the most perfect Reissue!!  Love it





Miss_Dawn said:


> You look lovely


Thanks ever so much for your constant kindness my dearest LoveBugs!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty! Is this color in this epi prone to color transfer? I would love to get an alma bb in a lighter color.


Thank you! I love this bag.

No notable colour transfer issues. Occasionally it gets a bit stained (colour? Dirt?) but it wipes off and looks new again with some leather conditioner. I use Collonil.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty my dearest...but is new pinkie Prada jealous ?! Your tree is gorgeous too


Haha  no, they don’t mind my alternating  I’m away for the weekend, and I only brought Rosie with me  she went to a party last night


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! I love this bag.
> 
> No notable colour transfer issues. Occasionally it gets a bit stained (colour? Dirt?) but it wipes off and looks new again with some leather conditioner. I use Collonil.


Thank you. Good to know!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama.
> 
> We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup.
> View attachment 4280264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280263


Cheers!  Such a beauty!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Like fine wine, this one is  
Massaccesi Bordeaux Tuscania Minerva midi


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> Yes. It is Valextra. I didn't know Nordstrom carries them. I've only seen them at Barneys & Bergdolf. Very good quality. I carry them rain or shine. No problem! I think they're the last high quality brand that still has reasonable prices. I already own 5 of their bags. Highly recommended.


Oh wow! I didn’t know these were at Nordstrom. I wonder if they have any on their website. Running off to look. 


RuedeNesle said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> I hope the rest of the night was enjoyable! Beautiful bag!
> "May the best of your past, be the worst of your future!"


Thank you. It was a great night. The restaurant shot off fireworks. I’m claiming it was just for me and my bday. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday! And what a beautiful bag!


Thank you!


JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard Medium Marmont.  thanks for letting me share. Loving this thread and all your gorgeous bags!


Wowsers! 


Kendie26 said:


> Happiest Birthday dearest Sparkle! May this year bring you even more “sparkle” in all aspects of your life! You know I LOVE this Diorama & I’m also a huge fan of your YSL posted above too.


Thank you!  And, don’t you have a birthday coming up soon as well? 


Molly0 said:


> Cheers!  Such a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


I love beautiful Miss Rosie.  This color is a favorite of mine (and yours too ),


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Birthday fun drink shots with my silver Diorama.
> 
> We ordered these first. They were truly disgusting   Like sipping syrup.
> View attachment 4280264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we sent them back and ordered these as replacements . They were meh so I didn’t finish mine. But, they all make pretty photo dressing. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280263



This bag is so stunning (truly outstanding amongst all your beautiful bags and you have many beauties!).  I hope you have a lovely birthday weekend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so stunning (truly outstanding amongst all your beautiful bags and you have many beauties!).  I hope you have a lovely birthday weekend.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love beautiful Miss Rosie.  This color is a favorite of mine (and yours too ),


Thank you sweetie 
I really want the matching ZCP!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Kendie26 said:


> OMG what a piece of art this bag is...AMAZING! I am seriously jealous of this one (I’m lusting over a Gucci Dionysus that has beautiful floral embroidery...it has a very similar vibe to your stunning bag!)



Thank you so much! I was looking at purchasing another bag, then I saw this one and this was it. I tried it on 2 times, then was like I have to have it. Once I saw it there was no other bag in the store haha! I feel very lucky to have it 
If you decide to pull the trigger on the Dionysus, id love to see photos! It would look stunning. 
xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Sparkletastic said:


> Wowsers!


Thanks so much! I feel very lucky to wear it and have it in my wardrobe. 
xx


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> I've been eyeing this Valextra model in a mini for awhile. It's very elegant! And it's good to know it fares well in the rain. Would you say the bag was on the lighter or heavier side?



Lighter. I have Iside in large & medium. The large one is a little heavy but that was the only size available when I first got it. I rarely use that one now. I'm also eyeing on the mini either in white or bright colors. The mini still is pretty good size bag compare to other mini bags because of the wide bottom. My friend got a white mini one. It's very cute. My friend also got this really cute rain coat cover although I told her the bag is totally fine in the rain because she likes the look of it. I even carried it in the thunder storm.

There's Valextra thread although it's not very active. You can see my action shots there at least. 

Valextra

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Valextra.940824/


----------



## tealocean

Happy Birthday Sparkle!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday Sparkle!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Rainy weekend calls for my MZ Wallace Crosby (3 detachable straps is so handy) It may not be the prettiest bag but it’s super functional & carefree & has been 1 of my 2 most used bags all year long


----------



## Monique1004

Time for my fur ball to come out! Shopping with my Iris pico.


----------



## luvlux64

Last Friday Night & Last night’s Party  ... and what’s (fits) in my Red Gucci Dionysus Velvet Super Mini bag (clutch)



Work Christmas party


Celebrating a friend’s daughter’s graduation


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvlux64 said:


> Last Friday Night & Last night’s Party  ... and what’s (fits) in my Red Gucci Dionysus Velvet Super Mini bag (clutch)
> View attachment 4281389
> View attachment 4281390
> 
> Work Christmas party
> View attachment 4281391
> 
> Celebrating a friend’s daughter’s graduation
> View attachment 4281392


Looks like you had fun! lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Rainy weekend calls for my MZ Wallace Crosby (3 detachable straps is so handy) It may not be the prettiest bag but it’s super functional & carefree & has been 1 of my 2 most used bags all year long


Great bag!  It’s so nice to have something super functional and cute. 


luvlux64 said:


> Last Friday Night & Last night’s Party  ... and what’s (fits) in my Red Gucci Dionysus Velvet Super Mini bag (clutch)
> View attachment 4281389
> View attachment 4281390
> 
> Work Christmas party
> View attachment 4281391
> 
> Celebrating a friend’s daughter’s graduation
> View attachment 4281392


I ADORE this bag!!! Wow! Me want. 

And, I’m cracking up at your what fits in my bag.   Love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Last Friday Night & Last night’s Party  ... and what’s (fits) in my Red Gucci Dionysus Velvet Super Mini bag (clutch)
> View attachment 4281389
> View attachment 4281390
> 
> Work Christmas party
> View attachment 4281391
> 
> Celebrating a friend’s daughter’s graduation
> View attachment 4281392


 Your pics are always SO FUN girlfriend


----------



## luvlux64

Addicted to bags said:


> Looks like you had fun! lol


Everyone had fun! 2 hospital Cardiology (only) department = 250 staff  


Sparkletastic said:


> I ADORE this bag!!! Wow! Me want.
> And, I’m cracking up at your what fits in my bag.   Love it!!


Hahaha  yes! After emptying the first 4 JDs, came the 3rd photo! Lol 


Kendie26 said:


> Your pics are always SO FUN girlfriend


Thanks girlfriend  ... my coworkers were like, “Let’s do a group photo!” I’m like, “Wait, I want a solo first!” ... I had too much fun that I had a hangover the next day


----------



## shaezie

One of my favourites is my Giorgio Armani Mini Borgonuovo bag to go shopping for Christmas pressies.  ^-^


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Yesterday and today - Coach legacy north/south  satchel in cognac
> View attachment 4266453


Beautiful bag.  I love that cognac shade.


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> This Coach cutie today!
> View attachment 4270027


Love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful bag.  I love that cognac shade.


Thank you, e! [emoji257]


----------



## whateve

I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


----------



## scrpo83

Chloe Braided Marcie Hobo


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


whateve, you'r rocking those studs!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> whateve, you'r rocking those studs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281814


Thanks! It's a small bag. I love the toughness of the studs combined with the tininess of the bag. It reminds me of a tiny dog that thinks it is ferocious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's a small bag. I love the toughness of the studs combined with the tininess of the bag. It reminds me of a tiny dog that thinks it is ferocious.


. Is this from a current collection?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Amarante Pochette again.



I love Amarante! How do you find it holds up? High maintenance?


----------



## BeachBagGal

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard Medium Marmont.  thanks for letting me share. Loving this thread and all your gorgeous bags!



Wow I love that green!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.



I’ve always loved this little cutie!


----------



## Kendie26

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


Oh wowso glad you posted this one whateve! Never saw it before w/ sexy sassy studs
  at @Addicted to bags emoji....i need to find that one!


----------



## Kendie26

shaezie said:


> One of my favourites is my Giorgio Armani Mini Borgonuovo bag to go shopping for Christmas pressies.  ^-^


Looks really great on you!! Love the shape. Such a unique bag


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow I love that green!


Thank you so much  xx


----------



## eleanors36

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Gucci Jacquard Medium Marmont.  thanks for letting me share. Loving this thread and all your gorgeous bags!


Wow!  Gorgeous print and colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I love Amarante! How do you find it holds up? High maintenance?


NO maintenance!!!(other than finger prints which don't bother me) 
I was sooo surprised that this vernis is so durable.  I also have a 6 key holder in amarante which I do not baby at all and it looks gorgeous still! Not sure about lighter vernis colors though.


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m using one of my all time fav’s.  A department store bag (Holt Renfrew) from the 1970’s with the thickest lambskin I’ve ever seen and yummy leather inside.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


So darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m using one of my all time fav’s.  A department store bag (Holt Renfrew) from the 1970’s with the thickest lambskin I’ve ever seen and yummy leather inside.
> View attachment 4282176


Wow! Still looks gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m using one of my all time fav’s.  A department store bag (Holt Renfrew) from the 1970’s with the thickest lambskin I’ve ever seen and yummy leather inside.
> View attachment 4282176


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Gorgeous vintage!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Still looks gorgeous!


Thanks!  Yes, it’s a keeper.  When I first got my hands on it a few years ago, I contacted “Holts leather expert” in  Toronto and he kindly went through their archives and found a pic of it.  I think it was dated the late 1970’s where he found it.  It appeared to be unused when I found it, but I certainly have used it plenty since I have had it and honestly that thick lambskin has just gotten better & better.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> . Is this from a current collection?


No, it's from a few years ago. I got it in 2014. It was called a mini Preston.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> I've been carrying this cutie the last few days.


So pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> NO maintenance!!!(other than finger prints which don't bother me)
> I was sooo surprised that this vernis is so durable.  I also have a 6 key holder in amarante which I do not baby at all and it looks gorgeous still! Not sure about lighter vernis colors though.



Good to know! I LOVE that color in vernis!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

eleanors36 said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous print and colors!



Thank you !


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's a small bag. I love the toughness of the studs combined with the tininess of the bag. It reminds me of a tiny dog that thinks it is ferocious.


----------



## carterazo

MM Alexia Midi in beige nappa for the last few days.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping with my super easy to wear LV LockMe II BB.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is my trusty companion


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping with my super easy to wear LV LockMe II BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282703


Love this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Yesterday w/my Boy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/my Boy


You and the bag look terrific! Gorgeous


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/my Boy


Yummy, yummy!  

Have you lost weight, Kendie? You look fabulous!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m using one of my all time fav’s.  A department store bag (Holt Renfrew) from the 1970’s with the thickest lambskin I’ve ever seen and yummy leather inside.
> View attachment 4282176


This is beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/my Boy


So lovely


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is my trusty companion


Wow!  Great shot! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> You and the bag look terrific! Gorgeous





Sparkletastic said:


> Yummy, yummy!
> 
> Have you lost weight, Kendie? You look fabulous!





Miss_Dawn said:


> So lovely


Kindest thanks to all of you darlings! Always appreciate your sweet sentiments. Yes, I’ve been on a mission this year @Sparkletastic w/ health/weight loss. Still have a few more pounds to go & I’ll be at goal. It’s been such an “odd” but great year (as I just wrote to you on other thread) I’ve struggled w/ my weight all my life, but this year it has not been difficult losing & I’ve managed to learn how to like & appreciate exercise, which has helped tremendously


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4282859


Loving this one Shelby & the red is FAB. I used to own a similar RM & don’t even remember why I parted w/ it after seeing your cool pic!


----------



## Monique1004

RC evie in action!


----------



## whateve

This carefree tote for going to the movies.


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> Loving this one Shelby & the red is FAB. I used to own a similar RM & don’t even remember why I parted w/ it after seeing your cool pic!


Thank you Kendie!


----------



## TCB

Took this Large Boy to my Mama and Daddy's for my birthday party today!


----------



## tolliv

Neverfull and Petite Malle


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aspinal of London mini trunk


----------



## Kendie26

TCB said:


> Took this Large Boy to my Mama and Daddy's for my birthday party today!
> 
> View attachment 4283389


 happy birthday to you TCB & the color of your Boy is AMAZING!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Aspinal of London mini trunk


 oh WOW, major lovefest going on over hereWhat a total stunner you have SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> oh WOW, major lovefest going on over hereWhat a total stunner you have SM!


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Aspinal of London mini trunk



This is so pretty and elegant.  You are the queen of small crossbody bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and elegant.  You are the queen of small crossbody bags


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/my Boy


you look awesome, mu dear!!!


----------



## TCB

Kendie26 said:


> happy birthday to you TCB & the color of your Boy is AMAZING!!


Aww! Thank you so very much, Kendie!!!! That's very sweet. 
I love your Boy!!!!! And all the rest too!


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry alice, continental wallet & longchamp dog charm


in world o' deeply tragic office decor.


----------



## Sunshine mama

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry alice, continental wallet & longchamp dog charm
> View attachment 4283812
> 
> in world o' deeply tragic office decor.


Loooovvvveeee this charm!!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying LV today:


----------



## catchen_glimpse

Senreve Maestra is my go-to bag now. I am regretting all my other collections, from Prada to Goyard, Longchamp to Jansport. The Maestra just does the job of them all and is the first thing I reach for in the morning. Now the rest are just collecting dust in my wardrobe :’(


----------



## Sparkletastic

catchen_glimpse said:


> View attachment 4283915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senreve Maestra is my go-to bag now. I am regretting all my other collections, from Prada to Goyard, Longchamp to Jansport. The Maestra just does the job of them all and is the first thing I reach for in the morning. Now the rest are just collecting dust in my wardrobe :’(


I’ve looked at this bag a number of times for work. It seems like such a super functional bag.


----------



## Kendie26

catchen_glimpse said:


> View attachment 4283915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senreve Maestra is my go-to bag now. I am regretting all my other collections, from Prada to Goyard, Longchamp to Jansport. The Maestra just does the job of them all and is the first thing I reach for in the morning. Now the rest are just collecting dust in my wardrobe :’(


Gorgeous! Thanks for posting your cool pic as I’ve never heard of this brand.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Carrying LV today:
> View attachment 4283841


I am SO in love w/ ALL of your mini bags...they are all fab & I totally love this one!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> you look awesome, mu dear!!!


 mucho gracias my dearest, sweet K


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> I am SO in love w/ ALL of your mini bags...they are all fab & I totally love this one!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shaezie

Kendie26 said:


> Looks really great on you!! Love the shape. Such a unique bag



Thank you Kendie. Merry Christmas x


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Out and about today


----------



## whateve

new to me BV baseball hobo.


----------



## scrpo83

Those little boots are so adorable..


Sunshine mama said:


> Aspinal of London mini trunk


----------



## Sunshine mama

scrpo83 said:


> Those little boots are so adorable..


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> new to me BV baseball hobo.


yeeey!!!  great choice!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> yeeey!!!  great choice!!


Thank you! It was all your wonderful pictures that inspired me. I hope eventually to have some great colors like yours.


----------



## Elsie87

black Alexander Wang Rocco with brass hardware


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you! It was all your wonderful pictures that inspired me. I hope eventually to have some great colors like yours.


thank you!  
if you have any particular colour on your radar, let me know, i'll keep an eye open for you


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pillow is having fun  
(we built the Snowman )


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Pillow is having fun
> (we built the Snowman )


Wow!! That is a perfect snowman to be holding your bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!! That is a perfect snowman to be holding your bag!


thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Out and about today


Loving ALL of these pics (& in your personal thread)Your Miss Ruby is a lucky bag!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Loving ALL of these pics (& in your personal thread)Your Miss Ruby is a lucky bag!


Thank you very much


----------



## themeanreds

It's hard to capture the color of this one. She hasn't seen the light of day in a while, but I finally brought her out today. She's a dark navy blue and ultra soft lambskin from the mid 90's. Happy Winter Solstice!


----------



## foreverbagslove

My duo !


----------



## Molly0

My version of rebelliousness is carrying a white bag at Christmas time.


----------



## leechiyong

Decided to go matchy-matchy with my toy SDJ this evening:


----------



## Purseloco

I'm carrying my Jessica Simpson Everly Top Zip Tote.


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Decided to go matchy-matchy with my toy SDJ this evening:
> View attachment 4286057



Beautiful pairing — and I love your PEZ charm


----------



## Marmotte

Off to the hairdresser with my Gucci Ophidia Mini


----------



## Kendie26

themeanreds said:


> It's hard to capture the color of this one. She hasn't seen the light of day in a while, but I finally brought her out today. She's a dark navy blue and ultra soft lambskin from the mid 90's. Happy Winter Solstice!
> View attachment 4285493


You have an INCREDIBLE beauty on your hands & so glad you got her out & about


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> Off to the hairdresser with my Gucci Ophidia Mini


Everything looks FABULOUS!! Bag, shoe,skirt,hose, & leg


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Decided to go matchy-matchy with my toy SDJ this evening:
> View attachment 4286057


Total GORGEOUSNESS....would love to see these 2 together in person


----------



## taho

With my Miu Miu Vitello Shoulder Bag. Enjoying the cheery pink on this cloudy day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My version of rebelliousness is carrying a white bag at Christmas time.
> View attachment 4285840


Lol!!! I like your white Christmas tree too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Decided to go matchy-matchy with my toy SDJ this evening:
> View attachment 4286057


I love this charm on your beautiful bag. And you have the cutest charms!


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pairing — and I love your PEZ charm





Kendie26 said:


> Total GORGEOUSNESS....would love to see these 2 together in person





Sunshine mama said:


> I love this charm on your beautiful bag. And you have the cutest charms!


Thank you all!


----------



## leechiyong

Today’s bag, the LV apollo charm:


----------



## missconvy

LV Neverfull


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Today’s bag, the LV apollo charm:
> View attachment 4286409


Again... do darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> LV Neverfull


Wowee. This bandeau is perfect with this bag!


----------



## luvlux64

foreverbagslove said:


> My duo !


Perfect trio actually


----------



## luvlux64

Last minute Christmas errands with this beauty in the last couple of days 
Hermes Evelyne tpm blue zanzibar


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvlux64 said:


> Last minute Christmas errands with this beauty in the last couple of days
> Hermes Evelyne tpm blue zanzibar
> View attachment 4286550


So stylishly cute!


----------



## Aphasia23

Saturday errands.


----------



## christinemliu

Loving all the handbag shots in action, I need to remember to take those...Been using totes because of the colder weather and the need of space for scarves, plus they have started charging for plastic bags at the grocery now so I really need to bring my reusable bags with my bag haha! Today was the Massaccesi Selene Midi in pebbled leather:


----------



## TCB

Carried my WOC to husband's Christmas Work Party


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Yesterday w/my Boy


Super duper cute Kendie! I love the textural look of the bag. And the chain around your neck is cool. Can I ask where you bought it? Do you think it's still available?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks to all of you darlings! Always appreciate your sweet sentiments. Yes, I’ve been on a mission this year @Sparkletastic w/ health/weight loss. Still have a few more pounds to go & I’ll be at goal. It’s been such an “odd” but great year (as I just wrote to you on other thread) I’ve struggled w/ my weight all my life, but this year it has not been difficult losing & I’ve managed to learn how to like & appreciate exercise, which has helped tremendously


I love exercise and it does help tremendously with so many things/issues. It's the closest thing to the fountain of youth.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Loooovvvveeee this charm!!!!


Me too!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore this while doing errands today. MCM tech cassette mini crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this while doing errands today. MCM tech cassette mini crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4286651



This is a great look — all of it.  Your Allbirds are so pretty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This is a great look — all of it.  Your Allbirds are so pretty.


Thank you so much Minda!


----------



## Monique1004

Last minute holiday shopping with my Halzan.


----------



## Monique1004

And day trip to Manhattan on Thursday with my other Halzan. You can tell they’re my go to bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> And day trip to Manhattan on Thursday with my other Halzan. You can tell they’re my go to bags.
> View attachment 4286741


Not your Lindys?  Just teasing.


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Not your Lindys?  Just teasing.



Lindys for summer for sure. LOL~


----------



## carterazo

Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant with D&B fob.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant with D&B fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286766



I have always been smitten with this red beauty!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this while doing errands today. MCM tech cassette mini crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4286651


Such a cute bag! So whimsical.


----------



## Sparkletastic

taho said:


> View attachment 4286390
> 
> View attachment 4286391
> 
> With my Miu Miu Vitello Shoulder Bag. Enjoying the cheery pink on this cloudy day!


So cute!  I’ve always loved the Bow Bags!


Addicted to bags said:


> I love exercise and it does help tremendously with so many things/issues. It's the closest thing to the fountain of youth.


I agree!! So beneficial. But, though I do it, I have never liked it. It falls on my “necessary evil” list. Lol!


Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this while doing errands today. MCM tech cassette mini crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4286651


Super fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this while doing errands today. MCM tech cassette mini crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4286651


I love this bag in this whole picture! And I love how the cassette design is done in black and white(silver?).


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant with D&B fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286766


This red is the perfect red IM0! And the fob!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant with D&B fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286766


You were the one who made me regret never getting a Borough bag!! Love yours & this fob looks beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Super duper cute Kendie! I love the textural look of the bag. And the chain around your neck is cool. Can I ask where you bought it? Do you think it's still available?


Hello dearest! You looks so cute w/ your MCM techie bag today..how unique!!
That chain & charm are quite old & sadly I have no strong recollection where they are from. The chain is really just a basic sterling silver long/thicker chain that I tied the knot in.  I bought the heart charm online many many years ago but I don’t recall where specifically (it was def not 1 of my common places to buy) You might be able to find something similar via the Sundance catalogue. If you’d like I will take close up of it & I will check for any markings of the artist,etc (but hubby is still asleep now & don’t want to go back in bedroom just yet & wake him up) I will PM you if I find any specific info that might help w/ where I bought it!
Cute new avatar you have!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily


  


luvlux64 said:


> Last minute Christmas errands with this beauty in the last couple of days
> Hermes Evelyne tpm blue zanzibar
> View attachment 4286550


uber cute!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## 2cello

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Going by your TPF pics, you seem like you have the most fabulous life.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Felt like a good day for a classic [emoji1305]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrying this Coach cutie for a pop of color today! [emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

2cello said:


> Going by your TPF pics, you seem like you have the most fabulous life.


not sure about me, but my bags for sure!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag in this whole picture! And I love how the cassette design is done in black and white(silver?).


Silver Smama


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute!  I’ve always loved the Bow Bags!
> 
> I agree!! So beneficial. But, though I do it, I have never liked it. It falls on my “necessary evil” list. Lol!
> Super fun!


Necessary evil or not, glad you've gotten into a routine with it and that your seeing such good  results


----------



## ksuromax

BeachBagGal said:


> Carrying this Coach cutie for a pop of color today! [emoji319][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4286914


Season perfect companion!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Hello dearest! You looks so cute w/ your MCM techie bag today..how unique!!
> That chain & charm are quite old & sadly I have no strong recollection where they are from. The chain is really just a basic sterling silver long/thicker chain that I tied the knot in.  I bought the heart charm online many many years ago but I don’t recall where specifically (it was def not 1 of my common places to buy) You might be able to find something similar via the Sundance catalogue. If you’d like I will take close up of it & I will check for any markings of the artist,etc (but hubby is still asleep now & don’t want to go back in bedroom just yet & wake him up) I will PM you if I find any specific info that might help w/ where I bought it!
> Cute new avatar you have!


I was afraid that the chain might be older. I really like the heaviness of it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Agree, my bags have a much more fabulous life than me 


ksuromax said:


> not sure about me, but my bags for sure!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Mulberry Lily is on a jaunt


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City





Miss_Dawn said:


> Mulberry Lily is on a jaunt



Two beauties there K and MD .  The two of you got me wanting to go somewhere with snow and festive holiday decorations.


----------



## luvlux64

Sunshine mama said:


> So stylishly cute!





ksuromax said:


> uber cute!!



Thanks guys  ... Have a great Holiday weekend


----------



## shaezie

My freshly painted Ralph Lauren bag to go to church^-^


----------



## leechiyong

My Boyy Bobby charm keeping me company as I run errands:


----------



## Sparkletastic

shaezie said:


> My freshly painted Ralph Lauren bag to go to church^-^


Beautiful. Did you paint this???


----------



## Sparkletastic

Last night I wore one of my bday prezzies from Mr. Sparkle!

Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC


----------



## shaezie

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful. Did you paint this???



Hi @Sparkletastic. Thank you. Yes I did. I started purse painting a few weeks ago and this is my latest. ^-^


----------



## Sparkletastic

shaezie said:


> Hi @Sparkletastic. Thank you. Yes I did. I started purse painting a few weeks ago and this is my latest. ^-^


If you’re not already doing so, you should consider this as a business. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Monique1004

Went to aquarium with kids carrying the very blue coach snoopy!


----------



## whateve

Monique1004 said:


> Went to aquarium with kids carrying the very blue coach snoopy!
> View attachment 4287397


Aargh! Now I want to carry my Snoopy duffle! But I just moved into a different bag. This line is adorable!


----------



## Monique1004

whateve said:


> Aargh! Now I want to carry my Snoopy duffle! But I just moved into a different bag. This line is adorable!



Yes, I agree and this is my favorite blue of all.


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying my Michael Kors Jessa backpack in true green in honor of the holidays


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Went to aquarium with kids carrying the very blue coach snoopy!
> View attachment 4287397


That bag has a cute shape and of course Snoopy gives it the magic


----------



## Sparkletastic

Glttglam said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Jessa backpack in true green in honor of the holidays
> View attachment 4287417


MK does great greens.


----------



## Glttglam

Sparkletastic said:


> MK does great greens.


Thank you This my first bright green.


----------



## Kendie26

Glttglam said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Jessa backpack in true green in honor of the holidays
> View attachment 4287417


Such a perfect, happy green shade ....kind of makes me think of spring. I all of your MKs!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Last night I wore one of my bday prezzies from Mr. Sparkle!
> 
> Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287282
> View attachment 4287281


 WELL, DID YOU LOVE IT OR WHAT?!!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using my RM. 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

When *someone* has to open the office on Christmas Eve, and that someone is you
Have my Balenciaga first outremer to keep me company today while I do nothing ... except maybe surf TPF. Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Glttglam

Kendie26 said:


> Such a perfect, happy green shade ....kind of makes me think of spring. I all of your MKs!


Thank you It was actually my husband’s idea for me to carry this


----------



## leechiyong

LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> When *someone* has to open the office on Christmas Eve, and that someone is you
> Have my Balenciaga first outremer to keep me company today while I do nothing ... except maybe surf TPF. Happy Holidays to everyone.
> View attachment 4287607



Since you are responsible for opening/closing the office, maybe you can close early?   Lol.  Always loved this color.  Happy Holidays


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*WISHING EVERYONE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS - HAPPY HOLIDAYS - HAPPY HANUKKAH & A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR  GOD BLESS *


----------



## Monique1004

Glttglam said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Jessa backpack in true green in honor of the holidays
> View attachment 4287417



Feels very appropriate for Christmas season!


----------



## Glttglam

Monique1004 said:


> Feels very appropriate for Christmas season!


Thank you


----------



## whateve

Coach Poppy Cinch.


----------



## missmandymarie

At a restaurant for Christmas Eve. This vintage beauty was my mom’s until I liberated it from her closet where it’s been unused for decades. It was purchased in England in 1980


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Coach Poppy Cinch.


Very pretty whateve! Is it gray or metallic gray?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Very pretty whateve! Is it gray or metallic gray?


Thank you! It's metallic sparkly gray silver. It looks lighter in person than it does in my picture.


----------



## gswpurse

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## StylishMD

Took this beauty to Midnight Mass


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> WELL, DID YOU LOVE IT OR WHAT?!!


OMG!  I ADORE IT!!!!!  I’ve officially become a WOC convert. I need more!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ahi tuna with my family and my trusty LV LockMe II BB


----------



## Sparkletastic

Merry Christmas from the Sparkle Family!


----------



## Kendie26

missmandymarie said:


> At a restaurant for Christmas Eve. This vintage beauty was my mom’s until I liberated it from her closet where it’s been unused for decades. It was purchased in England in 1980


WOW!!! SO unique ! I LOVE it & so glad you “liberated” her out of your dear Mom’s closet ~Bravo!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I ADORE IT!!!!!  I’ve officially become a WOC convert. I need more!





Sparkletastic said:


> Ahi tuna with my family and my trusty LV LockMe II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288149


OMG I am SOOOOO happy that you love your WOC!! Wahoo you Sparkle!! Can’t wait to see what might be your studded Dior’s trusty WOC side companion Your LV LockMe is super chic & love the foodie pic


----------



## Kendie26

Just another little Merry Christmas wish to all of you sweet TPFrs....& all great things coming to you in 2019!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach small turnlock Borough in red currant with D&B fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286766





BeachBagGal said:


> Carrying this Coach cutie for a pop of color today! [emoji319][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4286914





Shelby33 said:


> Still using my RM.
> Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 4287586



I've been so busy running around with family I've had to  on the fly!   I'm loving all the RED bags!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## luvlux64

My Chanel Deauville on a Christmas Road trip! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Just another little Merry Christmas wish to all of you sweet TPFrs....& all great things coming to you in 2019!



Merry Christmas and Happy New Year dear K


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> Coach Poppy Cinch.


Love this!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4288107
> 
> Took this beauty to Midnight Mass


What a lovely pop of colour, and looks great against your outfit!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This Diorever WOC (without chain, as a clutch) for dinner


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> This Diorever WOC (without chain, as a clutch) for dinner



Beautiful WOC and beautiful picture.  Merry Christmas Miss Dawn


----------



## TCB

Coach



Merry Christmas!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Lily wanted a hot chocolate


----------



## StylishMD

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a lovely pop of colour, and looks great against your outfit!


Thank you @Miss_Dawn


----------



## shoes+handbags

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small in Khaki


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^ Where did that adorable snowman charm come from?


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sparkletastic said:


> Ahi tuna with my family and my trusty LV LockMe II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288149


Your LV looks so elegant!


----------



## shoes+handbags

NateSelwyn25 said:


> ^ Where did that adorable snowman charm come from?



It is from Etsy seller LuxeLeatherCrafts.


----------



## JoRW

Pochette Métis at work with me today ❤️❤️


----------



## gswpurse

PS11 mini classic...I need a scratch-proof bag today.


----------



## MoMaMo

My brand new Diorama ( medium amaranth)[emoji5]


----------



## Sparkletastic

MoMaMo said:


> My brand new Diorama ( medium amaranth)[emoji5]


GORGEOUS!! Perfect for the holidays..and any other day!


----------



## Glttglam

Will start using my Kate Spade Cameron Street small Hayden tomorrow in stony blue It was one of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying my Mulberry Lily. I’m away from home and only brought two bags with me


----------



## themeanreds

My companion today


----------



## JoRW

MoMaMo said:


> My brand new Diorama ( medium amaranth)[emoji5]


This whole look is the business. Love it!


----------



## coolmelondew

my Sac de Jour nano enjoying a bit of sunshine


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> my Sac de Jour nano enjoying a bit of sunshine
> View attachment 4290353


Big Love for your SDJ! Gorgeous color


----------



## Yuki85

After work shopping and realized that bayswater is a good work bag but not a shopping bag [emoji38] too heavy


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ted Baker Cala  A lovely and sweet Christmas gift  This color isn’t available in the US, but I ordered it from Selfridges. Scarf is from Etsy but the perfect match!


----------



## missconvy

Rebecca Minkoff jazzed up.


----------



## TotinScience

Caraa’s genius studio convertible medium as a gym trip motivation. No resolutions, just taking it one day at a time


----------



## Shelby33

MK Collection 
Tonne


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bar / restaurant / club hopping with Mr. S. 
Mink, sparkles, sequins and Dior!


----------



## gswpurse

Brought PS Hava top handle bag to bumblebee movie


----------



## themeanreds

I finally pulled out this vintage cutie and my new LV strap is working perfectly on her.


----------



## Shelby33

RM... again


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ted Baker Cala  A lovely and sweet Christmas gift  This color isn’t available in the US, but I ordered it from Selfridges. Scarf is from Etsy but the perfect match!


This bag in this color is sooo pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gswpurse said:


> Brought PS Hava top handle bag to bumblebee movie
> View attachment 4291080


Does this beautiful bag weigh a lot?


----------



## sushibits

BB ft. Ladurée accompanying me at work on a Saturday


----------



## Iamminda

sushibits said:


> BB ft. Ladurée accompanying me at work on a Saturday



I want this pretty Laduree charm so much — I love all their limited edition winter charms with the pom.  It looks great with your Classic Black Alma BB.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

sushibits said:


> BB ft. Ladurée accompanying me at work on a Saturday


I need this charm. I'm a pastry student and love making macarons. So freaking adorable.


----------



## Tatti_

I still love this brand.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi Limited Edition Mon Tresor in pink with pearl embellishment and mixed rose / silver hardware.


----------



## taho

dinner with DH , took out Siena PM for the first time!


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



Love [emoji173]️ your whole look!! Your jacket is stunning with those amazing buttons and other pops of red!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



Love this whole look!!  You totally rock this jacket.  And you already know I love your Loewe and Allbirds


----------



## gswpurse

Sunshine mama said:


> Does this beautiful bag weigh a lot?


Mine is the small version, so it's not heavy at all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

gswpurse said:


> Mine is the small version, so it's not heavy at all.


Thank you.  It's a very cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653


Hi AB. You look HOTTT!!! And the bag!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653


You look fantastic!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi Limited Edition Mon Tresor in pink with pearl embellishment and mixed rose / silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291426


This bag is to cute & chic for words (I recall Mr Sparkle gave this to you; if my memory is working)Also LOVE your previous Dior woc pic


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653


 Totally Killin’ it woman!!! WOWEE. That jacketEverything is AWESOME


----------



## Kendie26

We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action


----------



## jng2b

I couldn’t find this post last night but I used my new Gucci Marmont camera bag last night at dinner!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653





You did it to me again ATB!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action


I love your whole look!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



Love this jacket with jeans (more than the tights)—you’re totally Stylin’ [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ted Baker Cala  A lovely and sweet Christmas gift  This color isn’t available in the US, but I ordered it from Selfridges. Scarf is from Etsy but the perfect match!


I love Ted Baker!


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> Love [emoji173]️ your whole look!! Your jacket is stunning with those amazing buttons and other pops of red!


Thank you PamK! Actually another lovely TPF member pointed me to this cute Free People military jacket which is on sale! Check their website.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I think this is the thread that I first heard about LeatherPrince on Etsy. My nieces gifted me my 2 top choices, one of them looking a lot like my dog  The eye patch is even on the same side. I need to buy her a red collar and then take a "mod shot" 

Yuki85 I think you wanted to see these as you are the one who had the cute bear


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action



Looking so pretty, my best dressed sista-friend


----------



## elisabettaverde

As a Southern Californian I’m enjoying being able to legitimately wear Ugg boots and gloves in, of all places, Arizona.  We usually pass through on our summer road trips to Sedona or down south, so this chilly weather is a pleasant change.


----------



## Pinkie*

jng2b said:


> I couldn’t find this post last night but I used my new Gucci Marmont camera bag last night at dinner!


Love this bag


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!  MAY IT BRING YOU JOY, LOVE & HAPPINESS!*  *GOD BLESS YOU ALL!! *
*







*


----------



## missmandymarie

Givenchy today


----------



## dotty8

Prada Galleria bag after a while


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action


your dress is beautiful


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action


Love this bag of yours every time you share it!!!  I need a glam lock. This is so chic!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> We took Mom out for dinner yesterday so my Valentino Glamlock was in action



Looking chic and stylish as always, K!  “Dinner with Mom” outfits AND food pics!! [emoji7][emoji1316][emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



Looking [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91], ATB!! I had no idea you had a red Loewe.  Love this outfit and this color! [emoji892][emoji892][emoji892]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Looking [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91], ATB!! I had no idea you had a red Loewe.  Love this outfit and this color! [emoji892][emoji892][emoji892]


Thanks to you for the great tip on the cutest military jacket!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks to you for the great tip on the cutest military jacket!!



Somebody needed to own that jacket!  It’s perfect on you![emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## vink

My Gabrielle in dark navy all over. 











It may look black, but the base and the top are actually the same dark navy.


----------



## dotty8

Miu miu pink matelassee bag with Miu miu crystal charm 





Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



Lovely outfit... and I love the gym background too


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty, my best dressed sista-friend





ccbaggirl89 said:


> your dress is beautiful





Sparkletastic said:


> Love this bag of yours every time you share it!!!  I need a glam lock. This is so chic!!!





stylistbydesign said:


> Looking chic and stylish as always, K!  “Dinner with Mom” outfits AND food pics!! [emoji7][emoji1316][emoji7]


I blush, thank you ALL ...so very sweet of you & thank you for making my morning! Love, hugs & big Happy 2019 wishes to you & all the fine TPFrs


----------



## Kendie26

missmandymarie said:


> Givenchy today


Beautiful pic! I’m soaking in that sunshine (& the wine) that you have in this fab pic!


----------



## Kendie26

vink said:


> My Gabrielle in dark navy all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may look black, but the base and the top are actually the same dark navy.


Very chic Vink!! I didn’t know you had this baby. Do you wear the chains in multiple ways, such as in the “V” chain method? Oh, hey...”V method” stands for Vink!!


----------



## vink

Kendie26 said:


> Very chic Vink!! I didn’t know you had this baby. Do you wear the chains in multiple ways, such as in the “V” chain method? Oh, hey...”V method” stands for Vink!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes! I do wear it the “V” method some times, but most of the time, it’s just the plain crossbody. I love how you think of that. I should carry it the V method more. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I got this baby since July during one of my trips. [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

Frye Melissa satchel


----------



## faithbw

This a new bag I purchased from Etsy.


----------



## tenKrat

Coach Drifter crossbody, which was a Christmas gift. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers. Even better is the black hardware.


----------



## TrixyG

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653


This Loewe's bag is on my wish list... is this the small?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TrixyG said:


> This Loewe's bag is on my wish list... is this the small?


Yes, this is the small


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy New Year’s Eve everyone!!

Mulberry Bayswater clutch


----------



## stylistbydesign

faithbw said:


> This a new bag I purchased from Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293058


Very clean lines, and I love the extra-long handles!


----------



## TrixyG

vink said:


> My Gabrielle in dark navy all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may look black, but the base and the top are actually the same dark navy.


What a beautiful bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone!!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater clutch


Beautiful! 
Happy New Year Miss Dawn!


----------



## TrixyG

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone!!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater clutch


Gorgeous color, perfect for the New Year!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone!!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater clutch



Happy New Year Miss Dawn


----------



## leechiyong

LV to keep me company:


----------



## MamaSleepy

leechiyong said:


> LV to keep me company:
> View attachment 4293112


Oooh, aaah...pretty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> Coach Drifter crossbody, which was a Christmas gift. I really like the mix of nappa and suede leathers. Even better is the black hardware.
> View attachment 4293062


Ooooooh! So pretty and rich looking!


----------



## coolmelondew

Old Céline, new year. Happy new year everyone and may 2019 bring blessings to you.


----------



## faithbw

stylistbydesign said:


> Very clean lines, and I love the extra-long handles![emoji2]


Thank you![emoji1]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

First time carrying my Furla Metropolis on this rainy yuck day. I don't know how practical it really is, but I still think it's stinkin' cute.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!
> Happy New Year Miss Dawn!





TrixyG said:


> Gorgeous color, perfect for the New Year!





Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Miss Dawn



Thank you very much 
Happy 2019; may this new year bring you much joy and success


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy New Year’s Eve everyone!!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater clutch


Happiest 2019 darling! You make me want to carry 1 of my Mulberry’s seeing your pretty pic...that red is GORGEOUS


----------



## Kendie26

OhHelloDoll said:


> First time carrying my Furla Metropolis on this rainy yuck day. I don't know how practical it really is, but I still think it's stinkin' cute.
> View attachment 4293200


Super duper cute indeed...that color is just the happiest color, love it!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> LV to keep me company:
> View attachment 4293112


I live for your mini collection leechiyong....can’t get enough of seeing them!


----------



## Kendie26

Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.


----------



## Narnanz

Cheap little blue beauty out to brunch.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Brought this Coach cutie out to bring in the new year. Happy New Year tpf!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Happiest 2019 darling! You make me want to carry 1 of my Mulberry’s seeing your pretty pic...that red is GORGEOUS


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.


You look very elegant with your coordinated taupe colour palette, dear Kendie


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying my Michael Kors Selma in pale pink next week. I love this colour and she matches my nails


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> Cheap little blue beauty out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293726


this is a lovely colour for your kiwi summer


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BeachBagGal said:


> Brought this Coach cutie out to bring in the new year. Happy New Year tpf!!
> View attachment 4293727


I really like this embellished crossbody. It’s so cute and versatile.


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.



This little Gucci looks great with your lovey outfit.  I applaud you big time for buying only one bag last year — you sure picked a versatile and elegant beauty.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dusted this little lady off today to bring in the new year. Happy New Year Everyone [emoji898]


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Selma in pale pink next week. I love this colour and she matches my nails


Another beautiful pink bag you have — you are indeed a pink fan like me


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> I really like this embellished crossbody. It’s so cute and versatile.



Thank you!! [emoji3]


----------



## scrpo83

My trusty Neverfull for the new year


----------



## JoRW

Picked up my dream bag today!! I went in planning to get caviar with GHW but fell in love with lambskin and silver HW!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my Michael Kors Selma in pale pink next week. I love this colour and she matches my nails





Iamminda said:


> This little Gucci looks great with your lovey outfit.  I applaud you big time for buying only one bag last year — you sure picked a versatile and elegant beauty.





Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful pink bag you have — you are indeed a pink fan like me


Thank you both, as always, for your kind words...I’m w/ my sista @Iamminda so maybe we will be the Pink Triplets!  Your MK is really chic Miss_Dawn & I bet both your nails & hair are rockin’ it!


----------



## Kendie26

JoRW said:


> Picked up my dream bag today!! I went in planning to get caviar with GHW but fell in love with lambskin and silver HW!


Congrats on your dream bag!! She’s GORGEOUS & I hope you will love/use her for a lifetime


----------



## Kendie26

BeachBagGal said:


> Brought this Coach cutie out to bring in the new year. Happy New Year tpf!!
> View attachment 4293727


 I adore this one & almost bought it myself so I’m a little jealous of you dear @BeachBagGal !


----------



## Kendie26

Out for our New Years Day meal w/ my So Black Chanel WOC....I’m feeling like I’m copying our cocktail/bag queen @Sparkletastic w/ this picbut I took a bunch of food pics for the food thread so I threw my WOC in there too


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Out for our New Years Day meal w/ my So Black Chanel WOC....I’m feeling like I’m copying our cocktail/bag queen @Sparkletastic w/ this picbut I took a bunch of food pics for the food thread so I threw my WOC in there too


Beautiful bag and gorgeous drink shot!

I didn’t realize we are WOC cousins with both having black hardware versions. You with the Chanel So Black and me with the Dior Ultra Black. Great minds!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dusted off another vintage Morabito today in croc. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

JoRW said:


> Picked up my dream bag today!! I went in planning to get caviar with GHW but fell in love with lambskin and silver HW!



This is dreamy gorgeous.  Congrats on getting your dream bag.


----------



## themeanreds

Starting the new year with my latest vintage Celine backpack + scarf.


----------



## Kendie26

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dusted off another vintage Morabito today in croc. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


THIS bag is a total looker!! Jaw dropping beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous drink shot!
> 
> I didn’t realize we are WOC cousins with both having black hardware versions. You with the Chanel So Black and me with the Dior Ultra Black. Great minds!


Haha yes WOC cousins! I couldn’t be happier that you love yours so muchHappiest 2019 dearest Sparkle!


----------



## Nithya

My lovely bag and i carry essantial things in my bag


----------



## shaezie

Sparkletastic said:


> If you’re not already doing so, you should consider this as a business. It’s gorgeous.



Thank you. I see how it goes first. At the moment I'm doing some of my friend's purses so they can spread the word. ^-^


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Kendie26 said:


> THIS bag is a total looker!! Jaw dropping beautiful!!



Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji5]


----------



## Lilybarb

MK large Mercer in marine. I’ve changed the bag charm 3 times tho.


----------



## foreverbagslove

It’s been awhile since I use this gorgeous piece... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Shelby33

Dug out my old lambskin Olivia Harris


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi Limited Edition Mon Tresor in pink with pearl embellishment and mixed rose / silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291426


❤️❤️❤️ this bag


----------



## taho

Prada Corsaire in Olive
I got this at NM in the summer at a marked down price because its a fall, winter color. was happy to take it out of my closet today in this chilly weather.


----------



## southernbelle43

taho said:


> View attachment 4294514
> 
> Prada Corsaire in Olive
> I got this at NM in the summer at a marked down price because its a fall, winter color. was happy to take it out of my closet today in this chilly weather.


I love green and black together. It looks very classy.


----------



## Yuki85

Addicted to bags said:


> I think this is the thread that I first heard about LeatherPrince on Etsy. My nieces gifted me my 2 top choices, one of them looking a lot like my dog  The eye patch is even on the same side. I need to buy her a red collar and then take a "mod shot"
> 
> Yuki85 I think you wanted to see these as you are the one who had the cute bear
> 
> View attachment 4292016
> View attachment 4292017



The charms are sooo cute! [emoji177] [emoji175] [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this one & almost bought it myself so I’m a little jealous of you dear @BeachBagGal !



Thanks so much!! [emoji847]. I love this cutie too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kendie26 said:


> Out for our New Years Day meal w/ my So Black Chanel WOC....I’m feeling like I’m copying our cocktail/bag queen @Sparkletastic w/ this picbut I took a bunch of food pics for the food thread so I threw my WOC in there too



What a beauty!! And the drinks look yummy too! [emoji14]


----------



## whateve

2001 Coach hobo.


----------



## taho

Kendie26 said:


> Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.


What a great choice! My heart didn't flutter for any bags for the last 6+ months and suddenly I've been crazy about this one!


----------



## leechiyong




----------



## Sparkletastic

It’s miserable outside with freezing rain. My trusty Jimmy Choo Raven in black Napa leather and shw saved the day!


----------



## JoRW

The perfectly functional graceful MM joining me at work today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yuki85 said:


> The charms are sooo cute! [emoji177] [emoji175] [emoji173]️


Thank you for telling me about Leatherprince


----------



## Kendie26

taho said:


> What a great choice! My heart didn't flutter for any bags for the last 6+ months and suddenly I've been crazy about this one!


Ooooh, heart fluttering might mean something Do let me know if you buy it! I find it to be such a carefree, functional & cute/chic bag & the price point makes me so much happier vs what I had been buying the last few years. Best luck if you are deciding to go for it!
Your Prada bag looks AWESOME on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Lilybarb said:


> MK large Mercer in marine. I’ve changed the bag charm 3 times tho.


This looks beautiful & I LOVE the charm you chose! Perhaps you are a fellow gardener & bird lover based on this charm & your avatar?


----------



## taho

Marc by Marc Jacobs Preppy Natasha in a bright raspberry


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle charm today:


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade mini backpack


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful pink bag you have — you are indeed a pink fan like me



Thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Thank you both, as always, for your kind words...I’m w/ my sista @Iamminda so maybe we will be the Pink Triplets!  Your MK is really chic Miss_Dawn & I bet both your nails & hair are rockin’ it!



Kendie, sweetie, I generally have carefree hair but I don’t get great hair days randomly... I need to carry my HG classic flap and suddenly my hair is gleaming  One of the magical properties of my little Chanel family 



Kendie26 said:


> Out for our New Years Day meal w/ my So Black Chanel WOC....I’m feeling like I’m copying our cocktail/bag queen @Sparkletastic w/ this picbut I took a bunch of food pics for the food thread so I threw my WOC in there too



Lovely WOC, very chic and understated


----------



## Shelby33

taho said:


> View attachment 4295300
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Preppy Natasha in a bright raspberry


Love the color!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I think this is the thread that I first heard about LeatherPrince on Etsy. My nieces gifted me my 2 top choices, one of them looking a lot like my dog  The eye patch is even on the same side. I need to buy her a red collar and then take a "mod shot"
> 
> Yuki85 I think you wanted to see these as you are the one who had the cute bear
> 
> View attachment 4292016
> View attachment 4292017


Love love love these cuties AB!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR!!  MAY IT BRING YOU JOY, LOVE & HAPPINESS!*  *GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!
> View attachment 4292110
> 
> View attachment 4292111
> 
> View attachment 4292113
> 
> View attachment 4292114
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Cheap little blue beauty out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293726


Looks expensive!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.
> View attachment 4295635
> View attachment 4295637


Those colors!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Casual day with my picotin


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826


Loving the bag and your new scarf! You're so fancy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Loving the bag and your new scarf! You're so fancy.


I love the scarf! I want more


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.
> View attachment 4295635
> View attachment 4295637


Is this a Prairie Satchel? I use mine for travel too, but it ends up looking strangely lumpy even though everything is in pouches. Maybe the pouches are the problem. They're on the bottom and fall over creating weird bulges on the sides that I don't appreciate.   Maybe I'm not filling it enough? Maybe it's softened up too much (it was preloved.) Did that ever happen to you? Yours looks great!


----------



## taho

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826



Great outfit + bag and I'm loving the kettlebells in the background!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826


Looking good ATB .  Your Picotin is beautiful—love this color.  I didn’t realize you can wear it on your shoulder (that’s great).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Looking good ATB .  Your Picotin is beautiful—love this color.  I didn’t realize you can wear it on your shoulder (that’s great).


Thank you Minda. I think it can only be done with the mid and large size Picos. Definitely not with the 18 size. Mine is the mid or 22 size.


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t remember the last time I posted here. This Dior has been my arm candy for the past week. Didn’t know I needed a silver bag until I saw this beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I felt like wearing something red today.


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> I felt like wearing something red today.


This is SO cool Sunshine mama!! Perfect red (interior) pouch color.


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.
> View attachment 4295635
> View attachment 4295637


Have a blast RdN!! Glad you are sporting your signature color


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> I can’t remember the last time I posted here. This Dior has been my arm candy for the past week. Didn’t know I needed a silver bag until I saw this beauty!


So very pretty. &elegant  Venessa! Congrats on getting this beauty


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826


Wish I was nearby because I’d try hard to steal that baby off your sweet shoulder! That color kills me in the best sensescarf looks great too


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Is this a Prairie Satchel? I use mine for travel too, but it ends up looking strangely lumpy even though everything is in pouches. Maybe the pouches are the problem. They're on the bottom and fall over creating weird bulges on the sides that I don't appreciate.   Maybe I'm not filling it enough? Maybe it's softened up too much (it was preloved.) Did that ever happen to you? Yours looks great!


Happy New Year TO!
Thanks! It's a Tyler tote. I use pouches, and I have a travel notebook and a few loose items. I use an old Whiting & Davis mesh small bag for my phone charger because it has no structure so it squeezes easily in the bag. Since Coach doesn't include a key leash, like in MK and Dooney bags, I put a key ring through the "Made In..." tag on the side and I hook my keys and small coin purse that holds my earbuds on the ring. My Brahmin wallet (I wanted to buy it on my birthday and they didn't have red.) and phone are in the outside front zipper pocket, which is why I think it may look boxy when it's sitting on something. I also have room for my small laptop if I have to check my overhead suitcase. It has a crossbody strap, but I never use it. The handles are a good drop length for me, and I can reach in the outside pocket without taking it off my shoulder. It's a great carry-on bag for me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I felt like wearing something red today.


I LOVE when you feel like wearing red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Have a blast RdN!! Glad you are sporting your signature color


Thanks K!  
You know my signature color has to go wherever I go!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> This is SO cool Sunshine mama!! Perfect red (interior) pouch color.


Thank you K!!!



RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE when you feel like wearing red!


I know you do!!! And I'm happy to have made you happy with red eye candy!


----------



## taho

Wore Siena PM on shoulder strap


----------



## grnbri

Really wanted so start off the new year with pizzazz - bicolor fringe ps1 with my bal town xbody strap.


----------



## Narnanz

grnbri said:


> Really wanted so start off the new year with pizzazz - bicolor fringe ps1 with my bal town xbody strap.


Wow..I love that flash of blue.


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.
> View attachment 4295635
> View attachment 4295637



I was there last week, got pretty chilly with the wind.  Enjoy!! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

grnbri said:


> Really wanted so start off the new year with pizzazz - bicolor fringe ps1 with my bal town xbody strap.



Those blue/purple fringes are amazing!!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> I can’t remember the last time I posted here. This Dior has been my arm candy for the past week. Didn’t know I needed a silver bag until I saw this beauty!


It’s a lovely neutral! Very stylish.


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> So very pretty. &elegant  Venessa! Congrats on getting this beauty



Thanks Kendie! I hope you’re having a wonderful New Year!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LoveLVSpeedy said:


> I was there last week, got pretty chilly with the wind.  Enjoy!! [emoji4]


Hi LLVS!
I drove to Starbucks early this morning and the car couldn't warm up fast enough for me! 
Thanks! I hope you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I felt like wearing something red today.



I see your strap ingenuity!  Very clever, SM! [emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in Vegas until Monday! Arrived this morning. I couldn't believe the monitor was saying it was 35 degrees in Vegas! It was cold when we landed, but it's warmed up. A little.
> View attachment 4295635
> View attachment 4295637



I love all the colors in this photo!  Also, I hear that you kind of like red? [emoji6][emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> I love all the colors in this photo!  Also, I hear that you kind of like red? [emoji6][emoji23][emoji7]


Thanks SBD! 
 I swear, just before I read your post I was looking at the instruction booklet for the black stove top smoker my DH bought. My first question (joking with him): "Why didn't you get it in red like the one in the picture?"  
But I_* really*_ love red handbags!


----------



## Kuicetsm

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826



Everything about that bag, and the way you're wearing it, is stunning.


----------



## Kuicetsm

Kendie26 said:


> Out for our New Years Day meal w/ my So Black Chanel WOC....I’m feeling like I’m copying our cocktail/bag queen @Sparkletastic w/ this picbut I took a bunch of food pics for the food thread so I threw my WOC in there too



Oh my. That's a lovely combination.  I love the classic quilt, but every time I see chevron on a Chanel bag, it just really speaks to me.  I feel it's a slightly more modern take on a timeless classic.


----------



## Kuicetsm

Kendie26 said:


> Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.



What a great choice for your one 2018 addition. I own the mini in that color, and have decided that it's the most versatile color of all for a handbag.  It works beautifully with the full array of my clothes, and it's such an easy, comfortable bag.  

As it happens, I took mine out to celebrate the New Year a few days ago also, and was caught in a heavy rain.  Naturally, I panicked when I realized the bag was wet, but after wiping it off with the sleeve of my sweater, it seems perfectly good, no marks at all.  So pleased with this little thing.


----------



## Kuicetsm

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4291653



What a stylish pairing of black and red - are those AllBirds you're wearing? Man, those shoes are sharp...  and the Puzzle remains one of my favorites.


----------



## Kuicetsm

JoRW said:


> Pochette Métis at work with me today ❤️❤️



My favorite bag of all time.  Thanks for sharing yours - it brings me so much pleasure to see it in the wild, and shared by members of this forum.  I am especially partial to the reverse mono and own it in that version - for some reason, I think it accentuates the shape of the bag, and reminds me of a school bag I had as a kid years ago.  Such a great, practical bag, isn't it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kuicetsm said:


> Everything about that bag, and the way you're wearing it, is stunning.


Thank you kindly Kuicetsm!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kuicetsm said:


> What a stylish pairing of black and red - are those AllBirds you're wearing? Man, those shoes are sharp...  and the Puzzle remains one of my favorites.


Yes good eye, they are my favorite Allbirds.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I see your strap ingenuity!  Very clever, SM! [emoji4]


Thank you Stylish!


----------



## Narnanz

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...
Oh I do like to be beside the sea.
Oh I would like to show you the pics pics pics,
but the photos wont load ,
Tiddely om pom pom.


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year TO!
> Thanks! It's a Tyler tote. I use pouches, and I have a travel notebook and a few loose items. I use an old Whiting & Davis mesh small bag for my phone charger because it has no structure so it squeezes easily in the bag. Since Coach doesn't include a key leash, like in MK and Dooney bags, I put a key ring through the "Made In..." tag on the side and I hook my keys and small coin purse that holds my earbuds on the ring. My Brahmin wallet (I wanted to buy it on my birthday and they didn't have red.) and phone are in the outside front zipper pocket, which is why I think it may look boxy when it's sitting on something. I also have room for my small laptop if I have to check my overhead suitcase. It has a crossbody strap, but I never use it. The handles are a good drop length for me, and I can reach in the outside pocket without taking it off my shoulder. It's a great carry-on bag for me!
> View attachment 4296093
> View attachment 4296094


Thank you! Happy New Year! And Happy Birthday! I love how your bag keeps its shape with all the things inside! Our bags have a lot of similarities in shape and the front zipper. I usually use bags with more structure, and your packing tips will be a huge help. Thank you so much for all the pictures.


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...
> Oh I do like to be beside the sea.
> Oh I would like to show you the pics pics pics,
> but the photos wont load ,
> Tiddely om pom pom.


----------



## JoRW

Old faithful - Gucci Soho Disco keeping me company on this wet Melbourne day!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...
> Oh I do like to be beside the sea.
> Oh I would like to show you the pics pics pics,
> but the photos wont load ,
> Tiddely om pom pom.


----------



## shaezie

One of my favourites in the collection is my Soho Damier Ebene backpack with her coordinates today ready to go on a food shopping trip. Glad that I took her out for a fresh air. ^-^


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826


I think this might be my favorite H shape, and I love this color.


----------



## OCDshopaholic

Reissue 225. Loving the aged calfskin.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4296474


What a lovely picture — glad it finally loaded.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I think this might be my favorite H shape, and I love this color.


Thanks whateve!


----------



## TCB

Brought out the Metallic Lavender Gucci today. This pic was when I got her.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga fringe clutch


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4296474


awesome shot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shaezie said:


> One of my favourites in the collection is my Soho Damier Ebene backpack with her coordinates today ready to go on a food shopping trip. Glad that I took her out for a fresh air. ^-^


Looks really good! Bag twins!!! I had 2 D rings put on  by a cobbler at the top of the bag so i can also wear it as crossbody/ shoulder bag.


----------



## Venessa84

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4296474



This pic deserves to be in a magazine. Glad you were able to upload it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Thank you! Happy New Year! And Happy Birthday! I love how your bag keeps its shape with all the things inside! Our bags have a lot of similarities in shape and the front zipper. I usually use bags with more structure, and your packing tips will be a huge help. Thank you so much for all the pictures.


You're welcome! I'm happy my info and pics helped!
Thanks!  My birthday is in August. I bought the wallet in 2017. Every now and then I'm tempted to replace it in red, but it wouldn't have the sentimental value this wallet has, and I only use it in my carry-on bag. I bought Tyler for my every day bag and carried her that way for 6 months. During that time I also used her as my carry-on bag and she worked out so well. I downsized my every day bag to a small CBB, and I only use Tyler as my carry-on. Part of the fun of going on a trip is pulling Tyler out of the closet and using her again. I switch to my small CBB once I get where I'm going.
I'm not a seasoned traveler by any means but I love talking about handbags for travel (or any reason!). Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions, or if you have suggestions.


----------



## Kendie26

Kuicetsm said:


> Oh my. That's a lovely combination.  I love the classic quilt, but every time I see chevron on a Chanel bag, it just really speaks to me.  I feel it's a slightly more modern take on a timeless classic.





Kuicetsm said:


> What a great choice for your one 2018 addition. I own the mini in that color, and have decided that it's the most versatile color of all for a handbag.  It works beautifully with the full array of my clothes, and it's such an easy, comfortable bag.
> 
> As it happens, I took mine out to celebrate the New Year a few days ago also, and was caught in a heavy rain.  Naturally, I panicked when I realized the bag was wet, but after wiping it off with the sleeve of my sweater, it seems perfectly good, no marks at all.  So pleased with this little thing.


Hi there & thanks so much for your kind words, I love chevron too. So glad to hear you are also loving your mini Marmont. That color is truly perfection in every sense. SO glad to hear yours is fine after getting wet~phew!!


----------



## Kendie26

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4296474


GORGEOUS pic & bag! I’d probably frame & hang this photo if it were mine...something about bike pics make me happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm in the mood for red again today. I don't know why, but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in the mood for red again today.* I don't know why, *but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.


I know why! Because you are picking up my telepathic thoughts!  Well done SM! She's beautiful!
 (I'm sorry if you start craving fried foods, I was thinking about that at the same time. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I know why! Because you are picking up my telepathic thoughts!  Well done SM! She's beautiful!
> (I'm sorry if you start craving fried foods, I was thinking about that at the same time. )


So it was you!! LOLOL ...I should have known.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> So it was you!! LOLOL ...I should have known.


 I'll happily take the blame for someone carrying a red bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in the mood for red again today. I don't know why, but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.



So very pretty.  And your pics are always done so well, like a professional.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So very pretty.  And your pics are always done so well, like a professional.


Thank you IM!


----------



## luvlux64

My Harrods Lunch bag  . It’s a 12 hour desk job today    . Have a great weekend guys


----------



## Sparkletastic

Narnanz said:


> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...
> Oh I do like to be beside the sea.
> Oh I would like to show you the pics pics pics,
> but the photos wont load ,
> Tiddely om pom pom.


Lol!  Love it! 

But I’m glad your photo finally posted. Wonderful!


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in the mood for red again today. I don't know why, but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.


This is a great red! 


luvlux64 said:


> My Harrods Lunch bag  . It’s a 12 hour desk job today    . Have a great weekend guys
> View attachment 4297112


I’m actually loving your shoes!


----------



## lenarmc

Today, my clear mini backpack as we are going to the Texans play-off game. 

Yesterday, my Christmas gift to myself, Botkier with a Rebecca Minkoff bag charm. Got a really good deal.


----------



## luvlux64

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m actually loving your shoes!



Thanks   ... No patient care = designer shoes


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping day with my mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping day with my mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> View attachment 4297221


This is so gorgeous especially with the red hardware!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

trying to class up the walmart a bit. still using my bal outremer


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my picotin
> 
> View attachment 4295826



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this entire outfit—so southern CA hip[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

ccbaggirl89 said:


> trying to class up the walmart a bit. still using my bal outremer
> View attachment 4297267



[emoji23][emoji23]You’re definitely the classiest person/bag at Walmart!  Love this, and I take my premium bags to Wally World, too....somehow makes the whole experience better. [emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping day with my mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> View attachment 4297221


What a gorgeous bag! And the picture is beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> trying to class up the walmart a bit. still using my bal outremer
> View attachment 4297267



Have always loved this BBlue .


----------



## Storm702

I do the same thing!!! We could make a "Bags of Walmart" page that would be the opposite of "People of Walmart"


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> trying to class up the walmart a bit. still using my bal outremer
> View attachment 4297267





stylistbydesign said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]You’re definitely the classiest person/bag at Walmart!  Love this, and I take my premium bags to Wally World, too....somehow makes the whole experience better. [emoji177]





Storm702 said:


> I do the same thing!!! We could make a "Bags of Walmart" page that would be the opposite of "People of Walmart"


Let me join the “Bags of Walmart” brigade. I always scratch my head a bit when people say bag x doesn’t fit their lifestyle. I get dressed to make me happy. Then I go where I need to go. Sometimes that has to mean I’m in WalMart in my fur, heels and designer bag.  It is what it is. I’m not spending extra money on toilet paper because I have nice bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> This is so gorgeous especially with the red hardware!!!!


Thank you!  I wish more bags had colored hardware. 


Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous bag! And the picture is beautiful!!


Thanks!  I was playing with portrait mode on my iPhone and the evening sun also helped out!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4296474


What a great pic! Is there a bag? I don’t see it  

Where in NZ are you?

DH and I drove up the North Island from Wellington to the Coromandel peninsula a couple of years ago. Stopping everywhere along the way. One of my best vacations ever!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> I know why! Because you are picking up my telepathic thoughts!  Well done SM! She's beautiful!
> (I'm sorry if you start craving fried foods, I was thinking about that at the same time. )


Stop RDN!! I want to carry a red bag now


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in the mood for red again today. I don't know why, but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.


 Holy crap THIS is SPECTACULAR!! This is instantly my favorite of yours my friend!! And I’m like you, I have to be in the mood for carrying red. I absolutely LOVE it on others (@RuedeNesle ) but for whatever weird reason, I just can’t do it often myself....but that Fendi of yours, ahhhhhh


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping day with my mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> View attachment 4297221


Your new avatar threw me for a second!Huge fan of this bag...too gorgeous for words


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> trying to class up the walmart a bit. still using my bal outremer
> View attachment 4297267


 my fave Bal blue ever


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping day with my mini Trussardi Lovy in red pebbled leather with red hardware.
> View attachment 4297221


Oh LORDY!!! You know what this bag does to me! Like I told you the last time you posted this bag (way too long ago, by the way ), I actually clap when I see it! She's so beautiful! My red bag telepathy was on fire yesterday!  Thanks for posting her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Stop RDN!! I want to carry a red bag now


I'm sorry MD, (_you want to carry a red bag), _I didn't mean to put the idea in your head (_you really want to carry a red bag)__.  _ Please carry whatever color you want. _(But you really, really should carry a red bag. You have so many beautiful red bags!_)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> Holy crap THIS is SPECTACULAR!! This is instantly my favorite of yours my friend!! And I’m like you, I have to be in the mood for carrying red. I absolutely LOVE it on others (@RuedeNesle ) but for whatever weird reason, I just can’t do it often myself....but that Fendi of yours, ahhhhhh


Hi K! 
I agree that most people have to be in the mood to carry red bags. If you had told me a few years ago that I would carry a red bag every day, I would have laughed at that because my purse collection contained shades of blue, green, orange, purple and maybe two or three red bags. But we all know what my collection looks like now. 
Wear red when the mood hits you, no matter how infrequently it is. Just please post a pic when do.


----------



## MooMooVT

Took my Coach Saddle out for a day of lunch and shopping with girlfriends.


----------



## southernbelle82

On my way to church with my fav!


----------



## BlueCherry

Circumstances dictated I had no time to change bags the past six weeks but even if I could have I wouldn’t  obsessed with this cute little nano belt bag


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Me and my MCM at the office. ( Yes, on a Sunday)


----------



## ILP

My new friend - Ferragamo Gancini top handle bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Circumstances dictated I had no time to change bags the past six weeks but even if I could have I wouldn’t  obsessed with this cute little nano belt bag



Good to see you and your beautiful Céline.  Great new avatar (such a pretty cardholder, you CC SLG Queen you ) Happy New Year BC .


----------



## 2cello

Been in this for awhile ...... need to be in my black is slimming clothes post holidays.


----------



## Kendie26

BlueCherry said:


> Circumstances dictated I had no time to change bags the past six weeks but even if I could have I wouldn’t  obsessed with this cute little nano belt bag


 back dearest BC! You’ve been missed & so has your stunning Belt....gosh how I LOVE her (& you!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Holy crap THIS is SPECTACULAR!! This is instantly my favorite of yours my friend!! And I’m like you, I have to be in the mood for carrying red. I absolutely LOVE it on others (@RuedeNesle ) but for whatever weird reason, I just can’t do it often myself....but that Fendi of yours, ahhhhhh



Awww!!! Thank you Miss K! You are sooo sweeet!



ILP said:


> View attachment 4297896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend - Ferragamo Gancini top handle bag!


Oh dear! This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram this week.  As a winter white, but the picture is from when there were still roses in my garden


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram this week.  As a winter white, but the picture is from when there were still roses in my garden


Miss Dawn! You always display your beautiful bags sooo beautifully! It makes me want to go out and buy your bag right now!  It's a good thing I have food coma and am sitting in front of the fire place. I kinda don't want to move!!!


----------



## shaezie

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really good! Bag twins!!! I had 2 D rings put on  by a cobbler at the top of the bag so i can also wear it as crossbody/ shoulder bag.



Really? Nice.  Was it expensive to have it done?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Miss Dawn! You always display your beautiful bags sooo beautifully! It makes me want to go out and buy your bag right now!  It's a good thing I have food coma and am sitting in front of the fire place. I kinda don't want to move!!!


That is very kind of you, thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shaezie said:


> Really? Nice.  Was it expensive to have it done?


It wasn't for me. But it depends on the leather worker.  Find a very GOOD one or contact Leather Surgeons. They are very reputable. I haven't used them but I wish I had cuz my cobbler messed up another part of my bag, which I need to get fixed.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram this week.  As a winter white, but the picture is from when there were still roses in my garden



This white beauty!!!!   I always love your bag/garden pics.


----------



## luvlux64

It will be a Monogram Monday  ! Have a great week guys


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Your new avatar threw me for a second!Huge fan of this bag...too gorgeous for words


Awww...thanks!  
New year, new avatar.   I’ll probably change it again in a few weeks. I’m not completely happy with this one. LOL! 


RuedeNesle said:


> Oh LORDY!!! You know what this bag does to me! Like I told you the last time you posted this bag (way too long ago, by the way ), I actually clap when I see it! She's so beautiful! My red bag telepathy was on fire yesterday!  Thanks for posting her!
> View attachment 4297734


Lol!  You are so sweet!    This video cracked me up!!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Saint Laurent Cabas Monogram this week.  As a winter white, but the picture is from when there were still roses in my garden


One of my favorite bags in your collection!  Gorgeous.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Miss Dawn! You always display your beautiful bags sooo beautifully! It makes me want to go out and buy your bag right now!  It's a good thing I have food coma and am sitting in front of the fire place. I kinda don't want to move!!!





Iamminda said:


> This white beauty!!!!   I always love your bag/garden pics.





Sparkletastic said:


> Awww...thanks!
> New year, new avatar.   I’ll probably change it again in a few weeks. I’m not completely happy with this one. LOL!
> Lol!  You are so sweet!    This video cracked me up!!!
> One of my favorite bags in your collection!  Gorgeous.



Thank you all!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

luvlux64 said:


> It will be a Monogram Monday  ! Have a great week guys
> View attachment 4298224


You look great!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a hint of red today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a hint of red today.


What an adorable bag with a great strap!  It looks hot pink to me though. Is it a pale red?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Yesterday. Grey lamb Chanel SF jumbo with bijoux chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> What an adorable bag with a great strap!  It looks hot pink to me though. Is it a pale red?


Oh thank you.  I meant the flower is red!


----------



## southernbelle82

Still in my all time fav [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Balenciaga Work and Jaune Balenciaga wallet today[emoji169] I needed all the sunshine I could get on this blustery, grey day.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a hint of red today.


Such a beautiful photograph


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a beautiful photograph


Thank you


----------



## stylistbydesign

Out and about with my LV District PM Christopher Nemeth [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Out and about with my LV District PM Christopher Nemeth [emoji4]



Love this one .  I would seriously love to have the ZCP in this print (even with its slightly smaller size than women’s ZCPs).  Also love the tassels with it.


----------



## MooMooVT

tatertot said:


> Mangue Balenciaga Work and Jaune Balenciaga wallet today[emoji169] I needed all the sunshine I could get on this blustery, grey day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298943


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## tatertot

MooMooVT said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


Thank you MooMooVT


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Love this one .  I would seriously love to have the ZCP in this print (even with its slightly smaller size than women’s ZCPs).  Also love the tassels with it.



Thanks, Minda!  [emoji813]️ I don’t think I’ve ever seen the ZCP, but I’m sure it’s adorable....love this print in general. [emoji4]


----------



## Narnanz

Brightening up my day at work...and our back room needs it...very messy place.


----------



## Narnanz

Wow...I really need to beautify my environment with something other than bags....looking so tired back here...*sigh*


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Out and about with my LV District PM Christopher Nemeth [emoji4]


I especially love the colors of this damier bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Mangue Balenciaga Work and Jaune Balenciaga wallet today[emoji169] I needed all the sunshine I could get on this blustery, grey day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298943


The yellows together are so cheerful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday morning, leaving Las Vegas, cold, broke, Bears lost ......where was I going with this? Oh yeah! It was a fun trip!(Despite all that!)  The airport was crowded. I took a quick picture on a roped off counter before security came.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I especially love the colors of this damier bag!


Thanks, SM!  The colors in this print really DO go with virtually everything, which is a nice plus!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, leaving Las Vegas, cold, broke, Bears lost ......where was I going with this? Oh yeah! It was a fun trip!(Despite all that!)  The airport was crowded. I took a quick picture on a roped off counter before security came.
> View attachment 4299596


Your red bag is so cheerful!  Glad you had fun, RN!  Wasn't the Bears' loss so very heartbreaking at the end?!?  I could hardly watch that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Your red bag is so cheerful!  Glad you had fun, RN!  Wasn't the Bears' loss so very heartbreaking at the end?!?  I could hardly watch that!


Thanks SBD!
I'm still shaking my head over the end of that game! I had hope when the first kick went through, then it happened. Again! We found out later that one of the Eagles' players got a piece of the ball which may have caused him to miss. But the fact that it hit the goalpost, again, is all anyone can think about. They had been 4-12 or worse the last few seasons, so at least this season was fun to watch. In typical Chicago fashion: "Wait till next year!"


----------



## TCB

Happy Birthday, Elvis!

For the EP Birthday party tonight!

Coach Dinky with charm 



Coach Coin purse and ring


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, leaving Las Vegas, cold, broke, Bears lost ......where was I going with this? Oh yeah! It was a fun trip!(Despite all that!)  The airport was crowded. I took a quick picture on a roped off counter before security came.
> View attachment 4299596



Welcome back RN (to this wet cold weather here)!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Welcome back RN (to this wet cold weather here)!!!


Thanks Minda!
 Yeah, it's been raining in Oakland all morning.
I hope your week is starting off well!


----------



## 504Crystal

First...hello! I’m new to this forum Now that that’s out the way...lol. Today I carried my Vintage Coach Legacy Hobo ☺️ Definitely one of my go to bags for errands etc.


----------



## jcnc

stylistbydesign said:


> Out and about with my LV District PM Christopher Nemeth [emoji4]


Simply wow!!


----------



## jcnc

Been loving, lusting and living vicariously through you all the past few months. Finally added a new bag to my collection.
In love with the color, design and size.
But i wish the top remained shut when i fill her up.

MIchael Kors Mercer Gallary Medium


----------



## 504Crystal

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4299926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been loving, lusting and living vicariously through you all the past few months. Finally added a new bag to my collection.
> In love with the color, design and size.
> But i wish the top remained shut when i fill her up.
> 
> MIchael Kors Mercer Gallary Medium
> View attachment 4299927


Such a beautiful bag!!! ❤️


----------



## stylistbydesign

jcnc said:


> Simply wow!!


Thank you, @jcnc!  It's very practical, too, so that's always a bonus.


----------



## Glttglam

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4299926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been loving, lusting and living vicariously through you all the past few months. Finally added a new bag to my collection.
> In love with the color, design and size.
> But i wish the top remained shut when i fill her up.
> 
> MIchael Kors Mercer Gallary Medium
> View attachment 4299927


I agree with the above comments! Super beautiful bag![emoji2] I actually have this bag in the small and medium size in 2 different colors[emoji3]


----------



## Glttglam

Inspired by jcnc I have decided to switch into my Michael Kors Mercer Gallery medium tote in ultra pink for tomorrow[emoji16]


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, leaving Las Vegas, cold, broke, Bears lost ......where was I going with this? Oh yeah! It was a fun trip!(Despite all that!)  The airport was crowded. I took a quick picture on a roped off counter before security came.
> View attachment 4299596


Pretty RED bag...and I like your stealthy picture!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga fringe clutch


You keep outdoing yourself with all these creative pictures!


----------



## whateve

Bottega Veneta hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo


I love how the strap is tied at the sides of this beautiful turquoise bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty RED bag...and I like your stealthy picture!


Thanks SM!
 Thanks, I completely my mission without anyone alerting the


----------



## jcnc

Glttglam said:


> Inspired by jcnc I have decided to switch into my Michael Kors Mercer Gallery medium tote in ultra pink for tomorrow[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4300213


Yay!! We will be bag twins tomorrow

Love the color. Seems perfect to brighten up these gloomy winter days.


----------



## Iamminda

504Crystal said:


> First...hello! I’m new to this forum Now that that’s out the way...lol. Today I carried my Vintage Coach Legacy Hobo ☺️ Definitely one of my go to bags for errands etc.



Welcome to TPF


----------



## Addicted to bags

LV Cannes, I  the shape


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday morning, leaving Las Vegas, cold, broke, Bears lost ......where was I going with this? Oh yeah! It was a fun trip!(Despite all that!)  The airport was crowded. I took a quick picture on a roped off counter before security came.
> View attachment 4299596


Glad TSA didn't get ya RN


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in the mood for red again today. I don't know why, but I get in the red mood every once in awhile.


So pretty SexySunshine Mama! I'll do the  with RN


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes, I  the shape
> 
> View attachment 4300328



Big love for your Cannes and scarf — such a great look


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes, I  the shape
> 
> View attachment 4300328



Looking [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] with your scarf and Ms. Cannes, ATB!  She suits you perfectly. [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> You keep outdoing yourself with all these creative pictures!


Thank you, Darlin'! You're too kind!


----------



## Glttglam

jcnc said:


> Yay!! We will be bag twins tomorrow[emoji2]
> 
> Love the color. Seems perfect to brighten up these gloomy winter days. [emoji2]


Thanks[emoji2]  Well I love the brown color of your bag. I have been wanting a brown bag myself but have been a little indecisive. It's such a pretty color[emoji3]


----------



## JoRW

Work again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes, I  the shape
> 
> View attachment 4300328


Omgeeee! I really love the shape of this bag.(I believe I NEED this now) I think it's a very good look on you!!! Love the scarf BTW!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JoRW said:


> Work again!


Isn't it much more fun to stare at a beautiful bag while working?


----------



## Kendie26

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo


Dang, THAT color& like @Sunshine mama said, love the ties on both ends of the strap~so feminine!


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes, I  the shape
> 
> View attachment 4300328


Super unique & suits you so well (but gosh, everything looks perfect on you girl!)


----------



## Kendie26

This was my HG bag that I never thought I’d get, but thanks to 1 of my darling TPF friends who I named the bag after (“Van”) she found her way to me & i smile every time I pull her out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Glad TSA didn't get ya RN


Thanks ATB! Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> This was my HG bag that I never thought I’d get, but thanks to 1 of my darling TPF friends who I named the bag after (“Van”) she found her way to me & i smile every time I pull her out.


Looking really good with your beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Super unique & suits you so well (but gosh, everything looks perfect on you girl!)


Lol, you are too kind sweet Kendie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> This was my HG bag that I never thought I’d get, but thanks to 1 of my darling TPF friends who I named the bag after (“Van”) she found her way to me & i smile every time I pull her out.


Gorgeous and such a versatile color tweed!


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> Mangue Balenciaga Work and Jaune Balenciaga wallet today[emoji169] I needed all the sunshine I could get on this blustery, grey day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298943


I love the color of the wallet!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my much loved Fendi 2jours shopping with this morning!   I don't know why, but this pic looks like my bag has black dark marks on it, when it's absolutely like New?  No marks or signs of wear.   When I have the time, it's time for a new & better picture.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kendie26 said:


> This was my HG bag that I never thought I’d get, but thanks to 1 of my darling TPF friends who I named the bag after (“Van”) she found her way to me & i smile every time I pull her out.


I  the scale of that tweed....so big and puffy!  She looks perfect on you.  I know how you love a good neutral!!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how the strap is tied at the sides of this beautiful turquoise bag!





Kendie26 said:


> Dang, THAT color& like @Sunshine mama said, love the ties on both ends of the strap~so feminine!


Thank you both! It is my favorite bag color at the moment. The ties work well because the leather is so soft.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you both! It is my favorite bag color at the moment. The ties work well because the leather is so soft.


You're welcome!


----------



## leechiyong

Carried Reed Krakoff today:


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Hi! Here’s my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Taking my much loved Fendi 2jours shopping with this morning!   I don't know why, but this pic looks like my bag has black dark marks on it, when it's absolutely like New?  No marks or signs of wear.   When I have the time, it's time for a new & better picture.
> 
> View attachment 4300810


Beautiful bag!  And I don’t see any dark marks. 


leechiyong said:


> Carried Reed Krakoff today:
> View attachment 4301218


GORGEOUS!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo



That color! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Carried Reed Krakoff today:
> View attachment 4301218


I love this orange! Lately,  I've been craving this bright orange in my wardrobe.  It's such a happy color.  I'm assuming this is a mini/micro size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi! Here’s my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody!


You look great with that bag!


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Carried Reed Krakoff today:
> View attachment 4301218


THE most perfect orange bag I’ve ever seen!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Hi! Here’s my Coach Isla Chain Crossbody!


This looks killer FABULOUS on you...LOVE it!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> You look great with that bag!



Thank you, Sunshine mama! I enjoy that a fun print can brighten up a day!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking really good with your beautiful bag!!!





Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous and such a versatile color tweed!





stylistbydesign said:


> I  the scale of that tweed....so big and puffy!  She looks perfect on you.  I know how you love a good neutral!!


Truly appreciate your sweet words dearest friends


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Kendie26 said:


> This looks killer FABULOUS on you...LOVE it!!



Thanks for your sweetness, Kenzie!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this orange! Lately,  I've been craving this bright orange in my wardrobe.  It's such a happy color.  I'm assuming this is a mini/micro size?


Thanks!  This was the small version of the bag, but is a bit larger than my usual bag.  I just had to make an exception for this one as it’s so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oldy but goldy Sophie Hulme square Albion bag.


----------



## CornishMon

Beautifully Elegant!


----------



## Love4MK

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4301669
> View attachment 4301670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully Elegant!



I've never seen this version before!  It's exquisite!  This is the one bag I own (in the monogram canvas) that I would definitely buy again in a different color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4301669
> View attachment 4301670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully Elegant!


I love this bag!!!


----------



## CornishMon

Love4MK said:


> I've never seen this version before!  It's exquisite!  This is the one bag I own (in the monogram canvas) that I would definitely buy again in a different color.


It really is quite gorgeous!  Just released on the 1st.  So it is available.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Oldy but goldy Sophie Hulme square Albion bag.


This is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> This is stunning!


Thank you Sparkleastic!


----------



## Shelby33

Treesje


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying my Celine Box Bag to work


----------



## msd_bags

MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Carrying my Celine Box Bag to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4302442


I often wish my Box was black because I’d use it a lot more...yours is GORGEOUS


----------



## Kendie26

msd_bags said:


> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey


Love this one as I saw it in person....color & quality is amazing!! Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Kendie26

Somewhat “old school” for me....this was 1 of my first 2 luxury designer bags from many many years ago. Since it has sentimental reasons behind it I’m trying to use her more. Lambertson Truex (LT silver clasp) Pardon my dirty mirror!


----------



## Elena S

Adax Unlimit Emily in washed leather - my favorite everyday bag of winter 2018-2019  Forgive my striped colorful shopper - returning from the supermarket


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Somewhat “old school” for me....this was 1 of my first 2 luxury designer bags from many many years ago. Since it has sentimental reasons behind it I’m trying to use her more. Lambertson Truex (LT silver clasp) Pardon my dirty mirror!



You look pretty in pink — and I like this bag a lot (very classic and timeless).   Happy Weekend dear K


----------



## Speedyqueen73

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying my Mulberry Lily. I’m away from home and only brought two bags with me



Is this a medium Lily?? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey


I’m so jealous. I really love these bags. I have had purchase paralysis as I can’t figure out what color to get. Lol!  Yours is perfect!


----------



## LuckyBitch

msd_bags said:


> MCM Medium Milla in Phantom Grey


Your bag is really beautiful. The size suits you to perfection. Did the longer strap come with the bag or did you buy it separately? If you did could you say from where? Thanks.


----------



## Law

My new Claudie Pierlot Anouk bag.  

I've used it all week and cannot get enough of it, it's surprisingly roomy for a small bag


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Somewhat “old school” for me....this was 1 of my first 2 luxury designer bags from many many years ago. Since it has sentimental reasons behind it I’m trying to use her more. Lambertson Truex (LT silver clasp) Pardon my dirty mirror!



This bag is so neat and chic my friend! I love the contrast stitching such a cute detail


----------



## MooMooVT

Kendie26 said:


> Somewhat “old school” for me....this was 1 of my first 2 luxury designer bags from many many years ago. Since it has sentimental reasons behind it I’m trying to use her more. Lambertson Truex (LT silver clasp) Pardon my dirty mirror!


Beautiful bag!


----------



## msd_bags

Kendie26 said:


> Love this one as I saw it in person....color & quality is amazing!! Looks wonderful on you!





Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so jealous. I really love these bags. I have had purchase paralysis as I can’t figure out what color to get. Lol!  Yours is perfect!





LuckyBitch said:


> Your bag is really beautiful. The size suits you to perfection. Did the longer strap come with the bag or did you buy it separately? If you did could you say from where? Thanks.



Thanks ladies!  It’s been a year or two of stalking until I finally got this.  And so far all is good!  Great quality!!

The longer strap comes with the bag @LuckyBitch.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Cannes, I  the shape
> 
> View attachment 4300328


You look so chic!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

msd_bags said:


> Thanks ladies!  It’s been a year or two of stalking until I finally got this.  And so far all is good!  Great quality!!
> 
> The longer strap comes with the bag @LuckyBitch.



Very glad you're enjoying your long awaited lovely Mulberry!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Oldy but goldy Sophie Hulme square Albion bag.


Great picture. The gold is just gleaming!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Speedyqueen73 said:


> Is this a medium Lily?? It’s gorgeous!


thank you! Yes it's a medium Lily


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy New Year TO!
> Thanks! It's a Tyler tote. I use pouches, and I have a travel notebook and a few loose items. I use an old Whiting & Davis mesh small bag for my phone charger because it has no structure so it squeezes easily in the bag. Since Coach doesn't include a key leash, like in MK and Dooney bags, I put a key ring through the "Made In..." tag on the side and I hook my keys and small coin purse that holds my earbuds on the ring. My Brahmin wallet (I wanted to buy it on my birthday and they didn't have red.) and phone are in the outside front zipper pocket, which is why I think it may look boxy when it's sitting on something. I also have room for my small laptop if I have to check my overhead suitcase. It has a crossbody strap, but I never use it. The handles are a good drop length for me, and I can reach in the outside pocket without taking it off my shoulder. It's a great carry-on bag for me!
> View attachment 4296093
> View attachment 4296094


That is such a pretty bag! I want your purple pouch when you get tired of it please.


----------



## leechiyong

Costco date night with LV:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look so chic!


Awww, thank you Miss_Dawn!


----------



## Lilybarb

leechiyong said:


> Costco date night with LV:
> View attachment 4303043


Love your LV & mini me! What does the mini have in it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> That is such a pretty bag! I want your purple pouch when you get tired of it please.


Hi LB! 
Thanks! 
 Your name is on the top of the list for the purple pouch!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


Wow what a uniquepicture & lovely BV of course


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> My new Claudie Pierlot Anouk bag.
> 
> I've used it all week and cannot get enough of it, it's surprisingly roomy for a small bag


 Girl, you are SOOOOOO FINE!! WOWEE you look totally AMAZING in that dress & I am seriously LOVING this new bag of yours! “YOU HAVE GOT IT GOIN’ ON” as we like to say Wish I could look half that good in your dress!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> You look pretty in pink — and I like this bag a lot (very classic and timeless).   Happy Weekend dear K





Law said:


> This bag is so neat and chic my friend! I love the contrast stitching such a cute detail





MooMooVT said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks so much ladies!!   I wish you all could see that Lambertson Truex bag in person because it’s SO much better & you can easily see the quality they put into it (gorgeous suede interior w/ many organization pockets etc) & yes i also love the contrast stitching @Law


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Wow what a uniquepicture & lovely BV of course


thank you, Sweetheart


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetheart


EXQUISITENESS personified!!!


----------



## Venessa84

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetheart



Gorgeous shot and the purple is stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

Lilybarb said:


> Love your LV & mini me! What does the mini have in it?


Thank you!

The charm has a mirror, so I don’t keep anything else in it as it’s quite heavy.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Small Gucci Boston bag today 
I'm wearing it with an absinthe coat to bring some  to a winter's day in London

ETA: just did some colour googling. Google reliably informs me that “electric lime” is a better description of my coat, than absinthe  anyways, it’s bright on a grey day


----------



## misstrine85

Out strolling in the park with my babyboy and fuchsia epi pochette [emoji173]️ (and then the rain came...)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Action shots of the little Gucci


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Treesje
> View attachment 4302168


Girrrrlllll you're making me want to go get my mini Horizon out of the closet!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Treesje


----------



## Miss_Lili

Miss_Dawn said:


> Action shots of the little Gucci


Gorgeous bag and a gorgeous scenery...where werr these photoa taken if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you are SOOOOOO FINE!! WOWEE you look totally AMAZING in that dress & I am seriously LOVING this new bag of yours! “YOU HAVE GOT IT GOIN’ ON” as we like to say Wish I could look half that good in your dress!



You make me blush lady! Thank you for your sweet and funny words as always Kendie   I’m sure you would absolutely rock that dress too my fine friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Miss_Lili said:


> Gorgeous bag and a gorgeous scenery...where werr these photoa taken if you dont mind me asking?


Thank you! In Greenwich.


----------



## TrixyG

Law said:


> My new Claudie Pierlot Anouk bag.
> 
> I've used it all week and cannot get enough of it, it's surprisingly roomy for a small bag


Love the color with the silver hardware ... beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Girrrrlllll you're making me want to go get my mini Horizon out of the closet!  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Treesje


I do too! Get it out of the closet!


----------



## misstrine85

Out for chocolate-brunch with my mother and our Speedies [emoji173]️


----------



## Law

TrixyG said:


> Love the color with the silver hardware ... beautiful bag!



Thank you so much! It’s a great colour and I didn’t have anything like this in my collection [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

misstrine85 said:


> Out for chocolate-brunch with my mother and our Speedies [emoji173]️


I've never heard of chocolate brunch but it sounds like something I'd love!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Miss_Dawn said:


> Small Gucci Boston bag today
> I'm wearing it with an absinthe coat to bring some  to a winter's day in London
> 
> ETA: just did some colour googling. Google reliably informs me that “electric lime” is a better description of my coat, than absinthe  anyways, it’s bright on a grey day





Miss_Dawn said:


> Action shots of the little Gucci


Love, love, love, love, LOVE!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Love, love, love, love, LOVE!


Thank you


----------



## dotty8

My beloved Gucci tote again


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier Venice hobo that I just dyed


----------



## Shelby33

eehlers said:


> MbMJ


That leather looks sooooo nice!


----------



## tatertot

Breaking out my Mulberry Bays today[emoji173]️[emoji295]️[emoji605]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo that I just dyed
> View attachment 4304317


Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo that I just dyed
> View attachment 4304317


what colour was it before?


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> what colour was it before?


Faded hot pink


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Great job!


Thank you


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Faded hot pink


much better colour now....can just see the hot pink in the zippers.


----------



## amb113

Balenciaga City


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> much better colour now....can just see the hot pink in the zippers.


I'm wondering if I should attemp to fix that as well..


----------



## Happy Luppy

amb113 said:


> Balenciaga City



the leather is TDF!


----------



## JoRW

The more I use the LV graceful the more I appreciate her! The quality is just divine and it’s so practical!


----------



## scrpo83

Speedy 30 with added nylon strap


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier Venice hobo that I just dyed
> View attachment 4304317


Wow  Phenomenal job Shelby!! That color is spectacular


----------



## Kendie26

tatertot said:


> Breaking out my Mulberry Bays today[emoji173]️[emoji295]️[emoji605]


Such a cool fun pic!! I love both the bike & your Bays


----------



## Kendie26

Over the weekend, out with my reissue (226 size) & Balenciaga City


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Over the weekend, out with my reissue (226 size) & Balenciaga City


Beautiful reissue! I hope you had a good hair day, sweetie


----------



## Storm702

Cyclade Day for this cold, snowy Monday!


----------



## tatertot

Kendie26 said:


> Such a cool fun pic!! I love both the bike & your Bays



Thank you, Kendie I have to admit, the bike isn't mine though. My friend owns an awesome event and party space and her decor is perfect for bag pics! Each time I go visit her I snap a few


----------



## southernbelle82

Back in my fav [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> Wow  Phenomenal job Shelby!! That color is spectacular


Thank you Kendie!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Over the weekend, out with my reissue (226 size) & Balenciaga City



Double LOVE for these two beauties K


----------



## RuedeNesle

Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This Chanel flap bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful strap on your red beauty.



RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427



Beautiful bag.  I am a big fan of chevron especially on a CC.  


dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4305444
> 
> This Chanel flap bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful strap on your red beauty.


Thanks Minda!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful strap on your red beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag.  I am a big fan of chevron especially on a CC.



Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427



That is, [emoji1319] down, my favorite a la carte strap!   Every time I see one in use, I’m in [emoji175] all over again.  I don’t really have a use for one, but dang it!  It’s SO GOOD.  Thanks for the eye candy, RN!  [emoji7]


----------



## tatertot

Rocking my much loved Chanel on this rainy day


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> That is, [emoji1319] down, my favorite a la carte strap!   Every time I see one in use, I’m in [emoji175] all over again.  I don’t really have a use for one, but dang it!  It’s SO GOOD.  Thanks for the eye candy, RN!  [emoji7]


Hi SBD! 
Thanks very much! I'm happy you enjoyed the eye candy!
I know exactly what you mean about not having a use for something but still wanting it!  That's usually how I shop; with a promise to myself that I'll find a consistent use for whatever it is.(85% Fail rate )


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427


You're so cute RDN


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Cabbie (YSL Cabas Monogram)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> You're so cute RDN


 Thanks MD!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


>


 Thanks ATB!


----------



## Shelby33

I love this Treesje so much even though it's time has passed. The lambskin is TDF.


----------



## TrixyG

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427


Wonderful red, and I love this colorful strap!  Where did you buy it?


----------



## Shelby33

lisaanderson6307 said:


> Spring handbag...............


I can't see the picture?


----------



## RuedeNesle

TrixyG said:


> Wonderful red, and I love this colorful strap!  Where did you buy it?


Hi TG! 
Thanks very much! I can't answer your question without giving a shout out to @lenarmc  () who posted a picture of this strap, purchased on amazon, on her bag. The specific color is #25, but I'm not seeing it any longer in the options. There are other colors available.
https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...435&sr=8-4&keywords=reason+charm+guitar+strap

ETA: Found one from a different company on amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...sbody-Handbags/dp/B0722DYCZG/ref=cts_sh_2_vtp


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Cabbie (YSL Cabas Monogram)


This bag is so dang classy & chic....I’d love to own it & stare at it all day!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Double LOVE for these two beauties K


 kindest thanks my sista


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 4305444
> 
> This Chanel flap bag.


Yay! You got it!!! Congrats & I hope you are loving this one @dangerouscurves


----------



## Kendie26

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427


I don’t think I’ll ever see red again & NOT think of you, dearest red  queen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kendie26 said:


> I don’t think I’ll ever see red again & NOT think of you, dearest red  queen!


Hi K! 
 Thanks!


----------



## lms910

Been carrying my new Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Blush for work!


----------



## misstrine85

Ribera Mini in the park [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Longchamp on this rainy day


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this rainy day


Perfect rainy day bag! I also love the charm! I was just sitting here telling myself to run out to Walgreen's. I just don't feel like getting wet for 3 blocks each way.  Safe travels when you're out and about!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> This bag is so dang classy & chic....I’d love to own it & stare at it all day!!


 thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this rainy day


So practical, with the Laduree charm looking sweet and feminine


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> Ribera Mini in the park [emoji173]️


Oh I love this bag! How do you like it compared to your Speedy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Forgot to get a sunny outdoor picture this weekend and it's raining today. Just bought the top notebook. It replaces the bottom notebook. It's a little thicker than I wanted it to be, but it's (in unison), RED!
> View attachment 4305427


What a gorgeous bag/ strap combo! And that view!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Action shots of the little Gucci


MD!!! Beautiful bag and pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this rainy day


Oh how I ADORE this pic AND YOU! This is just a happy pic....perfect charm on a perfect tote!


----------



## Kendie26

lms910 said:


> Been carrying my new Mulberry Zipped Bayswater in Blush for work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306433


Wow what a STUNNER


----------



## Sunshine mama

I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this rainy day


Cute!!! Even though the bag is black, the black/pink/red together somehow make the bag look so sweet!!! I love it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> MD!!! Beautiful bag and pictures!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini (aka Pillow)


B E A U T I F U L


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> thank you, Sweetheart


Most perfect purple ever!!!! Obviously, the little cutie(butterfly/moth?) thought so too!


----------



## TrixyG

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TG!
> Thanks very much! I can't answer your question without giving a shout out to @lenarmc  () who posted a picture of this strap, purchased on amazon, on her bag. The specific color is #25, but I'm not seeing it any longer in the options. There are other colors available.
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...435&sr=8-4&keywords=reason+charm+guitar+strap
> 
> ETA: Found one from a different company on amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...sbody-Handbags/dp/B0722DYCZG/ref=cts_sh_2_vtp


thank you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous bag/ strap combo! And that view!!!


Hi SM!
Thanks very much! I love sitting there when it's not too windy.


----------



## leechiyong

Work buddies:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun *purse-onality *while sipping a cup of coffee.



She's cute and fun! I hope you enjoyed your coffee time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TrixyG said:


> thank you!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly, lovely ladies .  I can seriously get used to a featherlight tote like this and say to heck with my leather/coated canvas bags.........Nah, just kidding 



RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect rainy day bag! I also love the charm! I was just sitting here telling myself to run out to Walgreen's. I just don't feel like getting wet for 3 blocks each way.  Safe travels when you're out and about!





Miss_Dawn said:


> So practical, with the Laduree charm looking sweet and feminine





Kendie26 said:


> Oh how I ADORE this pic AND YOU! This is just a happy pic....perfect charm on a perfect tote!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!! Even though the bag is black, the black/pink/red together somehow make the bag look so sweet!!! I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.



So cute — like you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly, lovely ladies .  I can seriously get used to a featherlight tote like this and say to heck with my leather/coated canvas bags.........Nah, just kidding


I know what you mean tho.  It's so freeing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute — like you


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> She's cute and fun! I hope you enjoyed your coffee time!


Thank you RN. I needed it today.  It was half calf and I just sipped a little...so I could sleep later!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Work buddies:
> View attachment 4306596


So cute! Mama and her baby!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> B E A U T I F U L





Sunshine mama said:


> Most perfect purple ever!!!! Obviously, the little cutie(butterfly/moth?) thought so too!


thank you, dear SM!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Longchamp on this rainy day


Looks like you're enjoying your Longchamp!  It's perfect for a little rainy weather.  I love the charm, too....so happy and bright for a cloudy day.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.


There she is!  So excited to see this one out and about, after all you went through to get a perfect specimen.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Looks like you're enjoying your Longchamp!  It's perfect for a little rainy weather.  I love the charm, too....so happy and bright for a cloudy day.



Thanks SBD .  Guess I will be in this one for a few days with days of atmospheric rivers ahead, lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kendie26 said:


> Yay! You got it!!! Congrats & I hope you are loving this one @dangerouscurves



Hi Girl!!! Thank you! I love this bag. I just love how you style your Chanel bags and I thought I really should think about getting one. I did and no regrets! I feel bad for my other bags for being neglected but I've been carrying this since I got it. Now for clubbing I need to get one of those Flap Minis in red. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air hobo


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.


Love this, and beautiful photograph! It’s so whimsical.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel Coco Handle today. She’s called Sweetie. I love her


----------



## tealocean

Storm702 said:


> Cyclade Day for this cold, snowy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305214


So gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> There she is!  So excited to see this one out and about, after all you went through to get a perfect specimen.


 
Thank you!! It was a grueling process, and I thought I wouldn't enjoy it because of that reason.  But I still enjoyed wearing it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Coco Handle today. She’s called Sweetie. I love her


I love how you placed it on a pedestal!!! It's a piece of art!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo


 The color is dreamy!!! I bet this is a bag you never grow tired of.


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Coco Handle today. She’s called Sweetie. I love her


Lovely Sweetie!


----------



## tealocean

504Crystal said:


> First...hello! I’m new to this forum Now that that’s out the way...lol. Today I carried my Vintage Coach Legacy Hobo ☺️ Definitely one of my go to bags for errands etc.


 Hi Crystal!
 I hope to find some of that yummy Coach leather someday!


----------



## Melissa Lovell

Hermes Birkin


----------



## Melissa Lovell

Hermes Birkin


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome! I'm happy my info and pics helped!
> Thanks!  My birthday is in August. I bought the wallet in 2017. Every now and then I'm tempted to replace it in red, but it wouldn't have the sentimental value this wallet has, and I only use it in my carry-on bag. I bought Tyler for my every day bag and carried her that way for 6 months. During that time I also used her as my carry-on bag and she worked out so well. I downsized my every day bag to a small CBB, and I only use Tyler as my carry-on. Part of the fun of going on a trip is pulling Tyler out of the closet and using her again. I switch to my small CBB once I get where I'm going.
> I'm not a seasoned traveler by any means but I love talking about handbags for travel (or any reason!). Don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions, or if you have suggestions.


Thank you! I believe I remember when you got the smaller bag and your joy over being able to downsize. I love that you have a reliable travel bag that you enjoy using! That's my goal. I've been really excited about being able to enjoy smaller bags too. I still have to get used to not having certain things handy, but it's so freeing to carry a lighter bag isn't it?

I was a bit early with birthday wishes!


----------



## 504Crystal

tealocean said:


> Hi Crystal!
> I hope to find some of that yummy Coach leather someday!



You’re right about yummy! This particular Coach bag is the softest leather I’ve ever felt/owned


----------



## tealocean

504Crystal said:


> You’re right about yummy! This particular Coach bag is the softest leather I’ve ever felt/owned


I can imagine!! I can't wait to stumble upon one. I love Coach and know the older leather must be amazing.


----------



## misstrine85

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this bag! How do you like it compared to your Speedy?



Thank you [emoji173]️

Even though they look a lot alike, I actually consider them to be quite different. Besides the size being different, the Speedy is soft, where the Ribera is structured and holds its shape. I have read a lot about the Ribera being a bit more stiff around the zipper, and thus a bit difficult to get in, and I agree to some extent. Though not in any way that would bother me. 

And it really holds a lot for its size! 

I am so happy I bought it, and really recommrnd you to get one if you like it [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

whateve said:


> I've never heard of chocolate brunch but it sounds like something I'd love!



It was really amazing. It was at the café of the danish chocolatier Peter Beier. There was bread and butter, apple-jam, milk chokolate and dark chocolate in slices to put on the bread (I don’t know the english word for it), yoghurt with crumble with dark chocolate pices, chocolate covered almonds, strawberries covered in ruby- and dark chocolate. Plus truffle salami and cheese. We also had water and tea and was so full when we let. Although not so full we didn’t buy a little treat (my faves: candied bitter orange peel covered in dark chocolate and dried ginger covered in dark chocolate).


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I believe I remember when you got the smaller bag and your joy over being able to downsize. I love that you have a reliable travel bag that you enjoy using! That's my goal. I've been really excited about being able to enjoy smaller bags too. I still have to get used to not having certain things handy, but it's so freeing to carry a lighter bag isn't it?
> 
> I was a bit early with birthday wishes!


You're welcome! 
Thanks! It's great having a reliable travel bag. It's the one thing I don't have to worry about when I travel, since I consistently carry the same items. Wishing you happy shopping for your travel bag! Please post whenever you get it.
Yes! It's freeing to carry a lighter bag. For years I told friends, family and people in the various forums that I never carry a CBB. Now I can't imagine not carrying one. Every time I'm squeezed in a seat on a crowded bus I'm even more thankful I have a bag that fits right on my lap, or easily in front me without bumping around if I have to stand.

I love birthday wishes, whenever I get them!


----------



## GilaBag

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Coco Handle today. She’s called Sweetie. I love her



So beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel pearly grey lambskin M/L classic flap w/ rhw on the way to the paint store to find coordinate colors for my new home office drapes.


----------



## leechiyong

Boyy charm today:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My MK Small Ava out with me this morning when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## lucky&lazy

Rockin' red today


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this fun little bag today, and I'm just enjoying her fun purse-onality while sipping a cup of coffee.


Ooooh! This _IS_ a fun bag. Love it!


----------



## kbell

At the office with LV Manhattan today...


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Vintage Coach Manor Bag & Tea Rose Novelty Strap in Peony


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel Coco Handle today. She’s called Sweetie. I love her



Gorgeous CC.  Major sweet love for your Sweetie


----------



## Kendie26

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Vintage Coach Manor Bag & Tea Rose Novelty Strap in Peony


AWESOMENESS!! TOtally LOVE LOVE LOVE your pairing of vintage brown bag w/ the pink floral strap. Genius! I’m jealous of this one


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel pearly grey lambskin M/L classic flap w/ rhw on the way to the paint store to find coordinate colors for my new home office drapes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307267


Oh how I lust over this one Have fun w/ the drape project


----------



## Kendie26

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi Girl!!! Thank you! I love this bag. I just love how you style your Chanel bags and I thought I really should think about getting one. I did and no regrets! I feel bad for my other bags for being neglected but I've been carrying this since I got it. Now for clubbing I need to get one of those Flap Minis in red. [emoji6]


I’m thrilled you love it so much & are using her often~excellent! I know you are looking killer chic as always & have fun on the red mini search


----------



## whateve

misstrine85 said:


> It was really amazing. It was at the café of the danish chocolatier Peter Beier. There was bread and butter, apple-jam, milk chokolate and dark chocolate in slices to put on the bread (I don’t know the english word for it), yoghurt with crumble with dark chocolate pices, chocolate covered almonds, strawberries covered in ruby- and dark chocolate. Plus truffle salami and cheese. We also had water and tea and was so full when we let. Although not so full we didn’t buy a little treat (my faves: candied bitter orange peel covered in dark chocolate and dried ginger covered in dark chocolate).


It sounds delicious! I also love candied orange peel and ginger covered in dark chocolate.


----------



## whateve

lucky&lazy said:


> Rockin' red today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307294


This is adorable! Who makes it?


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> The color is dreamy!!! I bet this is a bag you never grow tired of.


I knew you'd like it! I do really love it! I lucked out in finding it in nearly new condition for a great price.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lucky&lazy said:


> Rockin' red today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307294


Red! Rock on!  Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> Hi Crystal!
> I hope to find some of that yummy Coach leather someday!


I hope you do! I can help you when you find a candidate. Make sure to get it authenticated.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Kendie26 said:


> AWESOMENESS!! TOtally LOVE LOVE LOVE your pairing of vintage brown bag w/ the pink floral strap. Genius! I’m jealous of this one



Hi, Kendie! Thanks! 

The sampling I’ve seen of your collection is fantastic!


----------



## Shelby33

Furla


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you placed it on a pedestal!!! It's a piece of art!



Thank you! It’s a 1920s French table that we restored (I say “we” but Mr Dawn sanded and repainted it when I asked/nagged very nicely ). We’re really not antique-y people, but we saw this in a market, and I had to have it. I love it. It’s so dramatic especially as our drawing room has a red theme and gold pops against it! 



tealocean said:


> Lovely Sweetie!



Thank you 



GilaBag said:


> So beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you 



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous CC.  Major sweet love for your Sweetie



 you and Mr Dawn and @tealocean are the ones responsible for her being called Sweetie!


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

On our way home from work [emoji4]


----------



## Cookiefiend

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Vintage Coach Manor Bag & Tea Rose Novelty Strap in Peony



Wow! What a beauty and that strap is adorable with it!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! What a beauty and that strap is adorable with it!



Hi, Cookiefiend! Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! This _IS_ a fun bag. Love it!


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Oh how I lust over this one Have fun w/ the drape project


Thanks our home decor redo is fun! 


Shelby33 said:


> Furla
> View attachment 4307478


Knocked it out of the park again!  Great bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks our home decor redo is fun!
> Knocked it out of the park again!  Great bag!


Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!
> Thanks! It's great having a reliable travel bag. It's the one thing I don't have to worry about when I travel, since I consistently carry the same items. Wishing you happy shopping for your travel bag! Please post whenever you get it.
> Yes! It's freeing to carry a lighter bag. For years I told friends, family and people in the various forums that I never carry a CBB. Now I can't imagine not carrying one. Every time I'm squeezed in a seat on a crowded bus I'm even more thankful I have a bag that fits right on my lap, or easily in front me without bumping around if I have to stand.
> 
> I love birthday wishes, whenever I get them!


 I'm going to try to make my bag work by packing it better. I can use a tote, but I like the crossbody option. On our last trip, we had to evacuate in the middle of the night. It turned out to be just a small cooking fire, but we hurried since we had to go down a lot of stairs and didn't know where the smoke was coming from. I slung the Prairie on and tossed my bra and socks in there since we took long enough getting bundled up for 30 degree weather.   I was really glad to have the crossbody option for getting down all the stairs in a hurry. I don't love the bag yet, but I love the color (Cyclamen-a deep berry shade) so I am not giving up on it.



whateve said:


> I knew you'd like it! I do really love it! I lucked out in finding it in nearly new condition for a great price.


 I remember you showing this, but I will never get tired of seeing it either! I'm glad you found a great deal on it.



whateve said:


> I hope you do! I can help you when you find a candidate. Make sure to get it authenticated.


  Thank you; I will take you up on that! I've looked twice at Goodwill, but it might be the wrong place/time.  I want to find one in person to make sure I will really like using it. It's going to be spoiling isn't it?



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you! It’s a 1920s French table that we restored (I say “we” but Mr Dawn sanded and repainted it when I asked/nagged very nicely ). We’re really not antique-y people, but we saw this in a market, and I had to have it. I love it. It’s so dramatic especially as our drawing room has a red theme and gold pops against it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> you and Mr Dawn and @tealocean are the ones responsible for her being called Sweetie!


 Aw! I am honored to be part of Sweetie's name! She is a beauty, and her name suits her.


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out for my Delvaux Tempete.


----------



## Misliz

Travelling today. Using my tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Red! Rock on!  Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Misliz said:


> Travelling today. Using my tote.


This is a very polished looking bag! Really elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 4309106


Beautiful! And how exciting!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! What a beauty and that strap is adorable with it!


I love this combo too!!


----------



## GilaBag

Misliz said:


> Travelling today. Using my tote.



My heart literally stopped for a moment! Beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Shelby33 said:


> Furla
> View attachment 4307478


OooLala, my first time seeing this beauty of yours Shelby......totally LOVE LOVE this one!


----------



## Kendie26

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 4309106


Exquisite dear Monique! Happy debut day & gosh, I sure would love to see/find a Delvaux bag in person (just have never seen one) Enjoy!


----------



## Shelby33

Kendie26 said:


> OooLala, my first time seeing this beauty of yours Shelby......totally LOVE LOVE this one!


Thank you Kendie!


----------



## Shelby33

Tods


----------



## Shelby33

Changed my mind
Botkier


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Tods
> View attachment 4312954



Like your new avatar — what a sweet cutie!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hacked vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a top handle crossbody bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Like your new avatar — what a sweet cutie!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Dooney  and Bourke small Flynn tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a top handle crossbody bag.



This is a fantastic bag makeover — you are so talented and creative


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is a fantastic bag makeover — you are so talented and creative


Thank you IM.  I just love taking things apart and hacking things!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 4309106


Gorgeously classy. Love your coat, too! 


Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a top handle crossbody bag.


How ingenious!  You added the top handle _and_ the strap? I guess you had to add the “hooks”. Wow!


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a top handle crossbody bag.


Totally loving this & to read you added the handle & strap! Dang mama, you’ve got some skills!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine TriFold for my hair salon day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kendie26 said:


> Totally loving this & to read you added the handle & strap! Dang mama, you’ve got some skills!!!


Thank you K!!!



Kendie26 said:


> Celine TriFold for my hair salon day


This is such a luxe bag to take to the salon! Hope your hair turned out pretty, and to your liking!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Celine TriFold for my hair salon day


A Beauty at the Beauty Shop!!!   Love this one (totally want one). Can’t wait to see your new hairdo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeously classy. Love your coat, too!
> How ingenious!  You added the top handle _and_ the strap? I guess you had to add the “hooks”. Wow!



Thank you Sparkle! It was kinda hard but I persevered!


----------



## Sparkletastic

No glamour shot of my bag today. Lol!  Big Boy accompanied me to the beauty salon and watched over me as I got my cut & color.  

Gold lambskin New Medium Chanel Boy w/ soft ghw.  I adore him! 


P.S. The salon just got remodeled. I’m not impressed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> No glamour shot of my bag today. Lol!  Big Boy accompanied me to the beauty salon and watched over me as I got my cut & color.
> 
> Gold lambskin New Medium Chanel Boy w/ soft ghw.  I adore him!
> View attachment 4313635
> 
> P.S. The salon just got remodeled. I’m not impressed.


Beautiful gold!! Hope you love your cut and color!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a top handle crossbody bag.


I LOVE hacking my bags! Yours looks beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! And how exciting!!!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite dear Monique! Happy debut day & gosh, I sure would love to see/find a Delvaux bag in person (just have never seen one) Enjoy!





Sparkletastic said:


> Gorgeously classy. Love your coat, too!
> How ingenious!  You added the top handle _and_ the strap? I guess you had to add the “hooks”. Wow!



Thanks, guys~ I’m very excited about the newest addition and the coat is very special to me since it was from my mother-in-law.

@Kendie, Maybe you can make an excuse to visit NYC especially since Delvaux just opened a beautiful flagship store just by the Central Park this week.


----------



## beesaunt

Found this at Nordstrom. I rarely buy full retail but the price was right and it’s so cute. It’s by Kurt Geiger (I hadn’t heard of him before) and the dots are embroidered [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful gold!! Hope you love your cut and color!


Thanks! It’s a new style _and_ color! It was scary!!  Lol!  But, I love them both.


----------



## stylistbydesign

beesaunt said:


> Found this at Nordstrom. I rarely buy full retail but the price was right and it’s so cute. It’s by Kurt Geiger (I hadn’t heard of him before) and the dots are embroidered [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It’s a happy tote!  [emoji175]And I love that the polka dots are actually embroidered. When I scrolled past your post, I loved the tote, and then realized that it’s Kurt Geiger.....the brand I’m not familiar with, either, but I ordered 4 bags from KG the other night!  [emoji23] I’m obsessed with his striped bags.


----------



## beesaunt

stylistbydesign said:


> It’s a happy tote!  [emoji175]And I love that the polka dots are actually embroidered. When I scrolled past your post, I loved the tote, and then realized that it’s Kurt Geiger.....the brand I’m not familiar with, either, but I ordered 4 bags from KG the other night!  [emoji23] I’m obsessed with his striped bags.



Uh oh, stripes? I love stripes almost as much as I love polka dots! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> It’s a happy tote!  [emoji175]And I love that the polka dots are actually embroidered. When I scrolled past your post, I loved the tote, and then realized that it’s Kurt Geiger.....the brand I’m not familiar with, either, but I ordered 4 bags from KG the other night!  [emoji23] I’m obsessed with his striped bags.



Oh my, SBD, you ultimate enabler you. I just looked at N and really love their tweed and rainbow stripes bags (which go with your new coat ).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, SBD, you ultimate enabler you. I just looked at N and really love their tweed and rainbow stripes bags (which go with your new coat ).


I'm sure you could see this coming from a MILE away, IM, but the 4 bags I ordered were the 3 striped bags and the 1 "happy" colored tweed bag with pink/black.   I'm excited to see them in person (haven't seen any at my store), and if they feel as great as they look, I'm in trouble.  Plus, great price point for a little bag fun!


----------



## ksuromax

misstrine85 said:


> It was really amazing. It was at the café of the danish chocolatier Peter Beier. There was bread and butter, apple-jam, milk chokolate and dark chocolate in slices to put on the bread (I don’t know the english word for it), yoghurt with crumble with dark chocolate pices, chocolate covered almonds, strawberries covered in ruby- and dark chocolate. Plus truffle salami and cheese. We also had water and tea and was so full when we let. Although not so full we didn’t buy a little treat (my faves: candied bitter orange peel covered in dark chocolate and dried ginger covered in dark chocolate).


gosh, my keyboard is all sticky now...


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Tattoo


----------



## misstrine85

With me at the hospital for a quick check-up: my DE Speedy 35 [emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> *A Beauty at the Beauty Shop*!!!   Love this one (totally want one). Can’t wait to see your new hairdo


IM... You are so clever!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Thanks, guys~ I’m very excited about the newest addition and the coat is very special to me since it was from my mother-in-law.
> 
> @Kendie, Maybe you can make an excuse to visit NYC especially since Delvaux just opened a beautiful flagship store just by the Central Park this week.


OMG!!! Thanks for this info.  I will def have to go there next time in NYC!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE hacking my bags! Yours looks beautiful!


Thank you! That means a lot coming from another hack sista!!! And I would love to see your hacked bags too! 
As @Iamminda  would say.... What the hack!


----------



## Sunshine mama

beesaunt said:


> Found this at Nordstrom. I rarely buy full retail but the price was right and it’s so cute. It’s by Kurt Geiger (I hadn’t heard of him before) and the dots are embroidered [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wow the  bag is so  happy! I just checked out this brand and the bags all seem so buttery and gorgeous!


----------



## stylistbydesign

beesaunt said:


> Uh oh, stripes? I love stripes almost as much as I love polka dots! Enjoy your new bags!


Thanks, @beesaunt.  I didn't see your tote online, but that would have come home, too!  I have a soft spot for polka dots.  And stripes.  And metallics.  And......many, many, TOO many things!


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! That means a lot coming from another hack sista!!! And I would love to see your hacked bags too!
> As @Iamminda  would say.... What the hack!


Oh... is there a thread for bag hacks? I’d love to see all the cool mods everyone comes up with! I don’t have any hacks but love this idea!


----------



## kbell

beesaunt said:


> Found this at Nordstrom. I rarely buy full retail but the price was right and it’s so cute. It’s by Kurt Geiger (I hadn’t heard of him before) and the dots are embroidered [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Looks great on you!


----------



## kbell

Casual Chloe Friday


----------



## J.A.N.

Chanel Prestige Flap


----------



## Sunshine mama

J.A.N. said:


> Chanel Prestige Flap


Oooo000Oooo000ooo!!! !!!!!   !!!! !!!!!!
I love this flap bag. Is that a top handle?


----------



## Kendie26

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you K!!!
> 
> 
> This is such a luxe bag to take to the salon! Hope your hair turned out pretty, and to your liking!!!





Iamminda said:


> A Beauty at the Beauty Shop!!!   Love this one (totally want one). Can’t wait to see your new hairdo


Aw thank you beauties!! And let’s just say my hair looks nice for 1 or 2 days every 5 weeks (after the marathon salon job!)then it goes back to its usual wavy frizz


----------



## starbucksqueen

Love it. Very cheerful--and functional.


----------



## Monique1004

beesaunt said:


> Found this at Nordstrom. I rarely buy full retail but the price was right and it’s so cute. It’s by Kurt Geiger (I hadn’t heard of him before) and the dots are embroidered [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Very cute!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Iamminda

Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## sherrylynn

Iamminda said:


> Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone


We are bag twins! I love mine, I think it's my most carried bag. Hope you love yours!


----------



## Iamminda

sherrylynn said:


> We are bag twins! I love mine, I think it's my most carried bag. Hope you love yours!



Yeah, bag twins!!!  I almost never see any pics of this bag (beyond the ones from 2016 when this bag first came out).  I am so glad you love yours.  I think I can seriously love this one.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Saturday, Everyone!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone


Yayyy you carried your new Kensington! Love it  congratulations sweetie


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## J.A.N.

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooo000Oooo000ooo!!! !!!!!   !!!! !!!!!!
> I love this flap bag. Is that a top handle?



Thank you [emoji847] it’s a shoulder as well as top handle. My fav Chanel very durable and hardwearing.


----------



## J.A.N.

Just arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gorgeous Monceau bb in Fuchsia [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone


So elegant!!!!



ksuromax said:


> Happy Saturday, Everyone!


What a B E A U T I F U L  photo of your bag/background!!!



Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4315000


Why did you post a picture of butter? No seriously,  this looks like butter! 



J.A.N. said:


> Thank you [emoji847] it’s a shoulder as well as top handle. My fav Chanel very durable and hardwearing.


Ohhhh I love that it's durable! I think I need this.  Does it have a back pocket?



J.A.N. said:


> Just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Monceau bb in Fuchsia [emoji7]


I love this bag! Does it fit much? Will it fit a larger iPhone?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Why did you post a picture of butter? No seriously,  this looks like butter!


Haha, it does feel like butter!


----------



## J.A.N.

[emoji847]


----------



## Sunshine mama

J.A.N. said:


> -Thanks it is a classy number
> -Thank you
> -Butter [emoji38]
> -No it doesn’t have a back pocket. The pocket is at the front and there is a zipped pocket inside.
> -My 6s plus fits in the main compartment  but I have a large sparkly casemate on it, if I were to change the cover to a slimmer one or take it off altogether then there would be more room.
> The 6s plus doesn’t fit in the front pocket even without a cover as it’s slightly too big. A smaller model phone should fit in the front. Hope this helps x


Thank you! This helps a lot!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you everyone for your pics, this is a favorite thread of mine for the variety! Breaking out an oldie, Kooba Jonnie:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone



Very nice! Whatcha got it the bag? [emoji848]


----------



## lms910

Maiden voyage for this cutie running errands! My new Adidas match perfectly [emoji12][emoji108]!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> What a B E A U T I F U L  photo of your bag/background!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I’m missing summer 
I’m carrying my Gucci and reminiscing about her travels in Italy this summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m missing summer
> I’m carrying my Gucci and reminiscing about her travels in Italy this summer.


Oooooo. Aahhhhhhh. Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lms910 said:


> Maiden voyage for this cutie running errands! My new Adidas match perfectly [emoji12][emoji108]!


Beautiful colors together!!!


----------



## cassisberry

Out with my Fendi By-The-Way today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early morning to Starbucks,  I wore my  amarante PA. Then I put it in my Fendi Monster tote to the gym.


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> Took my newbie out to lunch today.  Have a great weekend everyone


Yay, happy (debut-?)day of your newbie! So glad you got her & love her ....super chic my sista


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m missing summer
> I’m carrying my Gucci and reminiscing about her travels in Italy this summer.


You KNOW I’m a super fan of both your hibiscus marmont AND you my girl! LOVE her...I’m seriously tempted to get one in red (but you know I’m behaving )


----------



## Kendie26

Old pic from when weather was nicer than nowbut using my Tracey Reese bag today.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooooo. Aahhhhhhh. Such a beauty!!!





Kendie26 said:


> You KNOW I’m a super fan of both your hibiscus marmont AND you my girl! LOVE her...I’m seriously tempted to get one in red (but you know I’m behaving )



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Early morning to Starbucks,  I wore my  amarante PA. Then I put it in my Fendi Monster tote to the gym.


Love this Pochette!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Old pic from when weather was nicer than nowbut using my Tracey Reese bag today.


It’s golden in the sunshine  lovely!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

And one picture from today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> I’m missing summer
> I’m carrying my Gucci and reminiscing about her travels in Italy this summer.


Beautiful!    And the scenery too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> And one picture from today


As always... beautiful bag AND picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Love this Pochette!


Thank you Miss D!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Saturday, Everyone!



This first picture is just AMAZING — how were you able to take it with no one walking around?   Love this bag of yours.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Yayyy you carried your new Kensington! Love it  congratulations sweetie



Thanks Miss Dawn .  I am loving the pics of your gorgeous Marmont — that Mr Dawn is a big sweetheart for hunting down this beauty for you.



Sunshine mama said:


> So elegant!!!!
> 
> ?



Thanks SSSSSSSSM . I love your Amarante PA especially with the matching strap.  And yeah for another SB run.



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Whatcha got it the bag? [emoji848]



Thanks BBG .  I just picked up a little SLG (nothing to be too excited or too guilty about, lol).



Kendie26 said:


> Yay, happy (debut-?)day of your newbie! So glad you got her & love her ....super chic my sista



Thanks my K .  I finally moved into this one after weeks of playing with it at home—it’s a keeper so far, lol.  I love your elegant Tracey Reese bag with that beautiful round turnlock.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Just a question. Are black bags more elegant than others? I see, when shopping, that blacks are more demanded, perhaps because they can be worn  at any time. Any answers? I've just ordered a Bottega Veneta in purple, I didn't have one from this brand and colour, and I wonder If I"ve done it wrong, the bag is pricey, should I have ordered the bag in black? I've got quite a few in black already, by the way.


----------



## MooMooVT

LucyMadrid said:


> Just a question. Are black bags more elegant than others? I see, when shopping, that blacks are more demanded, perhaps because they can be worn  at any time. Any answers? I've just ordered a Bottega Veneta in purple, I didn't have one from this brand and colour, and I wonder If I"ve done it wrong, the bag is pricey, should I have ordered the bag in black? I've got quite a few in black already, by the way.


Black is obviously very versatile but buy the color you love. Purple goes with so much and BV are gorgeous, beautifully constructed bags. I'm sure this will be an elegant, classic bag. Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Storm702

On tonight's edition of "Bags of Walmart: the Snowstorm"  Cyclade Day


----------



## MooMooVT

Storm702 said:


> On tonight's edition of "Bags of Walmart: the Snowstorm"  Cyclade Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315602


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

MooMooVT said:


> Black is obviously very versatile but buy the color you love. Purple goes with so much and BV are gorgeous, beautifully constructed bags. I'm sure this will be an elegant, classic bag. Post pics when it arrives!


Thank you very much!! Your answer makes me feel much better. I've been thinking about a purple bag for months, but now, I've made mi mind up on this color. It matches well with pinks, greys and browns and with whites in summer. Of course I'll post pics of my BV Roma when the bag arrives.


----------



## Iamminda

LucyMadrid said:


> Just a question. Are black bags more elegant than others? I see, when shopping, that blacks are more demanded, perhaps because they can be worn  at any time. Any answers? I've just ordered a Bottega Veneta in purple, I didn't have one from this brand and colour, and I wonder If I"ve done it wrong, the bag is pricey, should I have ordered the bag in black? I've got quite a few in black already, by the way.



I don’t necessarily think black is more elegant but maybe more versatile, neutral and worry free (color transfer, etc).  I think BV does colors especially well and Roma is just gorgeous (I saw one in like a taupish/grey color in the wild and it just took my breathe away, I stared at it for awhile, lol).  I bet your purple Roma is going to so pretty — looking forward to seeing it here.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Selling a TON of books (8 huge bins worth!) at Half Priced Books today. It’s kiiiiiiilllllliiiing me but has to be done. 

Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB


----------



## LucyMadrid

Iamminda said:


> I don’t necessarily think black is more elegant but maybe more versatile, neutral and worry free (color transfer, etc).  I think BV does colors especially well and Roma is just gorgeous (I saw one in like a taupish/grey color in the wild and it just took my breathe away, I stared at it for awhile, lol).  I bet your purple Roma is going to so pretty — looking forward to seeing it here.


Thanks a lot. I've been looking forward to a BV for ages!  I expect I made a good choice!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Selling a TON of books (8 huge bins worth!) at Half Priced Books today. It’s kiiiiiiilllllliiiing me but has to be done.
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315656



Love the Lockme bags, especially in black.  Lol, selling books is painful isn’t it?   Years ago, DH sold tons of his old comic books for a penny each at a place called Book-Off (it was only a tad better than putting them in the recycling can).  We were getting ready to move so didn’t want to pay for the additional moving expenses (lol) for these comic books.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love the Lockme bags, especially in black.  Lol, selling books is painful isn’t it?   Years ago, DH sold tons of his old comic books for a penny each at a place called Book-Off (it was only a tad better than putting them in the recycling can).  We were getting ready to move so didn’t want to pay for the additional moving expenses (lol) for these comic books.


It's so hard to sell books!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!    And the scenery too!


RN, do you have a special red bag alert agreement with TPF?  You are on it like white on rice


----------



## Addicted to bags

Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now
> 
> View attachment 4315751



Beautiful—love how your scarf works with your gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful—love how your scarf works with your gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you Minda


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This first picture is just AMAZING — how were you able to take it with no one walking around?   Love this bag of yours.


thank you dear! 
it was an early Sat morning, and i was lucky enough to be there at the right moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now
> 
> View attachment 4315751


If I saw you in public,  I probably would have stared at your scarf/bag combo like a creeper!!! Then you probably would have thought that I was staring at you.  So if you think you see a random person staring,  it's possible that it's me. Hahah But no worries.... I'd be just admiring.


----------



## Shelby33

Kooba


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> RN, do you have a special red bag alert agreement with TPF?  You are on it like white on rice


 Hi ATB! I wish I did! I go through so many Forums looking for red bags! I browse the Hermes, Gucci, and LV forums, but since I don't own any of those bags I don't Like or Reply. But believe me, when people post red bags in any of those forums, I see them and stare at them for a long time! 


Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now
> 
> View attachment 4315751


I really LOVE your scarf! I'm always on a scarf kick. I really LOVE your scarf! I was at Westfield Center yesterday afternoon and stopped in Zara to look at scarves. (Poshmark sent me an email about Zara Blanket Scarves that were being sold by various sellers.) Zara had their scarves on sale, 50% off.(Less than Poshmark sellers.) I walked away at first because I really don't need another scarf, but stopped back in on my way out of Westfield. 
I really LOVE your scarf! (Did I say that already!) And your bag, of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCM.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now
> 
> View attachment 4315751



Love the colors in your scarf!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Walked to my local bakery to grab some goodies. I wore this little crossbody since I didn’t need much to carry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM.


OMG! Look at that beautiful bag and all that snow  (they don’t have a shiver emoji, lol)


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the colors in your scarf!!


Thank you BeachBagGal. I do too, they are such happy colors


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!    And the scenery too!



Poor RdN and her aching fainting head 
Thank you!



Sunshine mama said:


> As always... beautiful bag AND picture!



Oh thank you 



Iamminda said:


> Thanks Miss Dawn .  I am loving the pics of your gorgeous Marmont — that Mr Dawn is a big sweetheart for hunting down this beauty for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SSSSSSSSM . I love your Amarante PA especially with the matching strap.  And yeah for another SB run.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BBG .  I just picked up a little SLG (nothing to be too excited or too guilty about, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my K .  I finally moved into this one after weeks of playing with it at home—it’s a keeper so far, lol.  I love your elegant Tracey Reese bag with that beautiful round turnlock.



I’m glad you finally took her out for a spin and that she’s a keeper 
Thank you very much! Mr Dawn did good in finding her for me 



Addicted to bags said:


> RN, do you have a special red bag alert agreement with TPF?  You are on it like white on rice



Hahahahah 



Addicted to bags said:


> Forgot to post this from the other night. I'm on a scarf kick right now
> 
> View attachment 4315751



Wow, you look awesome


----------



## TCB

Coach clutch for church today


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Walked to my local bakery to grab some goodies. I wore this little crossbody since I didn’t need much to carry.
> View attachment 4316034


What a cutie — especially love that it is purple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Coach clutch for church today
> 
> View attachment 4316377


This is such a cool bag! I've never seen this irl.


----------



## jade

Today was Sezane Victor day. 

I’ve had this for a few months. Love the dressiness of this quilted version. There is a little purse Tetris to get in and out. But it is holding up well and the small scratches blend in. (I do not baby bags!)

I really love the chain on this bag. It is so unique.


----------



## beesaunt

kbell said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## beesaunt

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, @beesaunt.  I didn't see your tote online, but that would have come home, too!  I have a soft spot for polka dots.  And stripes.  And metallics.  And......many, many, TOO many things!



Haha I know the feeling! We want all the stuff! I also noticed this bag wasn’t on their site. I work near the flagship store - I wonder if they keep a few extra things in stock that aren’t online...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> MCM.


I am SO enjoying your snow vicariously through your picture.....and I don't have to shovel any!  Gorgeous vanity case.


----------



## stylistbydesign

beesaunt said:


> Haha I know the feeling! We want all the stuff! I also noticed this bag wasn’t on their site. I work near the flagship store - I wonder if they keep a few extra things in stock that aren’t online...


Lucky ducky you!   I think typically retailers try out more items, either in quantity or type, at the flagship or near the home office.  I'm sure you get to see lots of tempting goodies!  Good.....and also bad (for the wallet!).


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool bag! I've never seen this irl.


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama. The Elvis ones were very limited.


----------



## tealocean

LucyMadrid said:


> Just a question. Are black bags more elegant than others? I see, when shopping, that blacks are more demanded, perhaps because they can be worn  at any time. Any answers? I've just ordered a Bottega Veneta in purple, I didn't have one from this brand and colour, and I wonder If I"ve done it wrong, the bag is pricey, should I have ordered the bag in black? I've got quite a few in black already, by the way.


Yes, to me, black bags, in an elegant style,  are especially elegant.  I used to only carry a black bag when I had just one. I prefer color, but there is just something about a beautiful bag in black. I notice every time someone shows all their black bags at once, it reminds me how beautiful they are. I'm also starting to find greys very elegant.. Since you already have black bags and love the purple, I would go for that. Colors are so much more fun! A deep purple can be elegant too.


----------



## tealocean

Storm702 said:


> On tonight's edition of "Bags of Walmart: the Snowstorm"  Cyclade Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315602


She is gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Selling a TON of books (8 huge bins worth!) at Half Priced Books today. It’s kiiiiiiilllllliiiing me but has to be done.
> 
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315656


I feel your pain!  Congrats on moving those books out. Do they give much for books?


----------



## kbell

Today’s companion...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie — especially love that it is purple.



Thanks! I love the purple too - this is a great small travel crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, Sunshine mama. The Elvis ones were very limited.


That explains a lot. So what should one do to get such a limited item?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I am SO enjoying your snow vicariously through your picture.....and I don't have to shovel any!  Gorgeous vanity case.


Yeah. Snow is so much better when it just stays pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Morning After Bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM Morning After Bag
> View attachment 4317293


Love this gorgeous bright red. You better hide it from RuedeNesle!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> That explains a lot. So what should one do to get such a limited item?


Well, I got them when they came out, but I had to contact the Soho pop up store and get an SA to show me everything (over the phone)  and he ordered what I wanted for me. I was very fortunate to find him. He actually was the best SA I ever had.
Anyway, for this particular clutch, there were only 30 made, my "dinkier" bags I think only 40 were made, I'll have to double check. And the dinky was just as limited too. But the small items, slg's and scarves and things can be found online being resold. I haven't seen the bags online. But I bet if you keep your eyes open, they will pop up eventually. I wish I could be more help. This was the first extremely limited edition that I was all over.
But if you mean any LE, what I did was as soon as I saw that Elvis was in the mix, I just googled all over the place.  And I found out which stores had what, and just called. That's all I can say to do. I just dug deep. I am a huge EP fan, so I looked and looked and looked some more.

ETA: To get my little dinkier bags, I kept refreshing the page all day, trying to get anything that was available. (Kind of like LV). Anyway, one would pop up and I would snag it. Then later, I got a couple more doing it that way. This was when they were still on the website but said sold out. I got 4 of those bags that way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM Morning After Bag
> View attachment 4317293





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this gorgeous bright red. You better hide it from RuedeNesle!


Too late!  
Shelby, your bag is always my reminder to pay more for what I really want. I saved money buying a non red RM MAB, and it wasn't worth the money I saved, because I really LOVE it in red!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Too late!
> Shelby, your bag is always my reminder to pay more for what I really want. I saved money buying a non red RM MAB, and it wasn't worth the money I saved, because I really LOVE it in red!


Aw I wish you had one!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this gorgeous bright red. You better hide it from RuedeNesle!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Well, I got them when they came out, but I had to contact the Soho pop up store and get an SA to show me everything (over the phone)  and he ordered what I wanted for me. I was very fortunate to find him. He actually was the best SA I ever had.
> Anyway, for this particular clutch, there were only 30 made, my "dinkier" bags I think only 40 were made, I'll have to double check. And the dinky was just as limited too. But the small items, slg's and scarves and things can be found online being resold. I haven't seen the bags online. But I bet if you keep your eyes open, they will pop up eventually. I wish I could be more help. This was the first extremely limited edition that I was all over.
> But if you mean any LE, what I did was as soon as I saw that Elvis was in the mix, I just googled all over the place.  And I found out which stores had what, and just called. That's all I can say to do. I just dug deep. I am a huge EP fan, so I looked and looked and looked some more.
> 
> ETA: To get my little dinkier bags, I kept refreshing the page all day, trying to get anything that was available. (Kind of like LV). Anyway, one would pop up and I would snag it. Then later, I got a couple more doing it that way. This was when they were still on the website but said sold out. I got 4 of those bags that way.


Wow! So one has to WORK to get these LE goodies!!! One day.......


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Too late!
> Shelby, your bag is always my reminder to pay more for what I really want. I saved money buying a non red RM MAB, and it wasn't worth the money I saved, because I really LOVE it in red!


Yup! You GOTTA get what you WANT!  There's no escape.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! So one has to WORK to get these LE goodies!!! One day.......


 Yeah I guess I did work quite a bit for all these. Only for Elvis.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I carried a red bag today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mr. S and I had a wing craving so we yelped and landed at a new place. The wings were so so and didn’t rate a photo. But, the loaded fries were yummy!


Fendi Ltd. Edition Minu Mon Tresor in pink with pearls & mixed rose gold and silver hw
Gucci Marina Chain Sunnies in gunmetal


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried a red bag today.


HI SM!
Yes you did! 
This doesn't look like FOS Faye. Is yours retail or did you "MacGyver" the top handle? I like yours a lot! Does it carry like a small or medium bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> HI SM!
> Yes you did!
> This doesn't look like FOS Faye. Is yours retail or did you "MacGyver" the top handle? I like yours a lot! Does it carry like a small or medium bag?


MacGyver! It carries like a medium for me. It's  pretty roomy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> MacGyver! It carries like a medium for me. It's  pretty roomy!


Thanks! You are so creative! You could design your own handbag line. I won't be surprised if one day I buy a bag from the "Sunshine Mama" line!  All I ask is that every style is available in red.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> MacGyver! It carries like a medium for me. It's  pretty roomy!



We need to add another “M” to your name — SSSSSSSSMM


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! You are so creative! You could design your own handbag line. I won't be surprised if one day I buy a bag from the "Sunshine Mama" line!  All I ask is that every style is available in red.


Thank you RN! You are a sweet sweetie!Ever since I was little, I loved to "MacGyver" things.
And if I had my own line, red would definitely  be included!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> We need to add another “M” to your name — SSSSSSSSMM


LOL IM!!!!  So, like Sunshine M&M? Lol!


----------



## Addicted to bags

It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers
> 
> View attachment 4317997



I love the red with the grey and black.  (Is your Puzzle bag red or raspberry?)  Good looking outfit!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga graffiti


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers
> 
> View attachment 4317997


I love a parade!  Especially a red parade!   I love your bag and your whole OOTD! My goal is to tie my scarves as well as you do! I've actually been watching youtube videos without much success.


----------



## Shelby33

RM MAB with a strap hack. The way the clips are attached for the strap one in front of the bag and one on the back, make the bag look twisted when used. The chains let it hang straight and give plenty of room to open the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried a red bag today.


Really beautiful. I've been noticing as I've been out and about that I'm the only one carrying a red bag! Do you see many?


----------



## dejahlovelee

Berri MM [emoji304]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I love the red with the grey and black.  (Is your Puzzle bag red or raspberry?)  Good looking outfit!!!


Thank you Minda! It's my red puzzle bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM MAB with a strap hack. The way the clips are attached for the strap one in front of the bag and one on the back, make the bag look twisted when used. The chains let it hang straight and give plenty of room to open the bag.
> View attachment 4318248


It's funny how some MAB's were designed differently than others. Mine has the lobster claw clasps on the sides for the strap, but I noticed some don't have that but have the hooks on the strap.  And some have a key leash inside, which I really wanted, but I don't have one in mine.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I love a parade!  Especially a red parade!   I love your bag and your whole OOTD! My goal is to tie my scarves as well as you do! I've actually been watching youtube videos without much success.


Thank you RN. Try watching MaiTai YouTubes. She does it with silk but no reason why it can't work with other materials. She has whole bunch of videos but this is the knot I used the the photo above.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you RN. Try watching MaiTai YouTubes. She does it with silk but no reason why it can't work with other materials. She has whole bunch of videos but this is the knot I used the the photo above.



Hi ATB!
Thanks very much! I like the way the knot looks, especially on the oblong cotton scarf. I'm going to watch her videos and practice this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Thanks very much! I like the way the knot looks, especially on the oblong cotton scarf. I'm going to watch her videos and practice this week. Fingers crossed!


It works with square scarves too. You just have to roll it into an oblong shape.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> It's funny how some MAB's were designed differently than others. Mine has the lobster claw clasps on the sides for the strap, but I noticed some don't have that but have the hooks on the strap.  And some have a key leash inside, which I really wanted, but I don't have one in mine.


Mine has the lobster clasps, but the bag looks... not good to me when I attach the strap to them. It looks good worn that way on the MAM though. I wish there were just two rings on each top corner but the zipper would be in the way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Mine has the lobster clasps, but the bag looks... not good to me when I attach the strap to them. It looks good worn that way on the MAM though. I wish there were just two rings on each top corner but the zipper would be in the way.


Ohhhh! I get it now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Really beautiful. I've been noticing as I've been out and about that I'm the only one carrying a red bag! Do you see many?


Thank you!
I never  thought about this,  but now that I think about it, I have NEVER seen a red bag being carried anywhere! No wait. I saw it once. A younger woman was wearing a patent red mini Prada bag. I thought it was stunning.  But that was years ago. 
Now I'll be searching for red bag wearers!!! Hahahah.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM MAB with a strap hack. The way the clips are attached for the strap one in front of the bag and one on the back, make the bag look twisted when used. The chains let it hang straight and give plenty of room to open the bag.
> View attachment 4318248


What the hack!(As @Iamminda would say....I've been wanting to say this for a long time).
This is very clever!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers
> 
> View attachment 4317997


I love your whole ensemble! Especially the BAG!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> What the hack!(As @Iamminda would say....I've been wanting to say this for a long time).
> This is very clever!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I never  thought about this,  but now that I think about it, I have NEVER seen a red bag being carried anywhere! No wait. I saw it once. A younger woman was wearing a patent red mini Prada bag. I thought it was stunning.  But that was years ago.
> Now I'll be searching for red bag wearers!!! Hahahah.


And I will continue to as well! I'll let you know if I EVER see one haha!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> And I will continue to as well! I'll let you know if I EVER see one haha!


I can't believe it's so rare to see irl someone wearing a red bag, or any colorful bag!!! It's so common here on tpf!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't believe it's so rare to see irl someone wearing a red bag, or any colorful bag!!! It's so common here on tpf!!!


We should have a Red Bags in the Wild thread


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> Ohhhh! I get it now!





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I never  thought about this,  but now that I think about it, I have NEVER seen a red bag being carried anywhere! No wait. I saw it once. A younger woman was wearing a patent red mini Prada bag. I thought it was stunning.  But that was years ago.
> Now I'll be searching for red bag wearers!!! Hahahah.



I think we should start a “Spot the Red Bag in the Wild for RN” [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> We should have a Red Bags in the Wild thread



Lol, I posted my comment before I saw yours—great minds!!


----------



## leechiyong

This pair again from LV:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't believe it's so rare to see irl someone wearing a red bag, or any colorful bag!!! It's so common here on tpf!!!





Iamminda said:


> We should have a Red Bags in the Wild thread





GeorginaLavender said:


> I think we should start a “Spot the Red Bag in the Wild for RN” [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



I was going to say I see a LOT of red bags, until I realized most of them are on TPF, like SM stated! 
But I probably do see more red handbags than most people see because I walk down the street looking for red bags like this:


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4317997



And don’t forget the scarf!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I also love this bag....the Puzzle is the Loewe shape I’m most drawn to.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't believe it's so rare to see irl someone wearing a red bag, or any colorful bag!!! It's so common here on tpf!!!



So true!  Around here, I usually only see neutrals.  All the Chanels I’ve seen are either black or taupe, and I’ve only seen one colored Birkin (it was a lighter blue tone).  All other Chanels, LVs, Hermès, and even Guccis, have been neutral colors.  I obviously live in a city of non-fun luxury wearers! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a red bag parade! My trusty Loewe with matching sneakers
> 
> View attachment 4317997


----------



## Monique1004

Delvaux tempete is perfect work companion. My co-worker just gave me his black panther figure to go with my bag. I took a picture since they were cute together. It's black panther, right?


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to say I see a LOT of red bags, until I realized most of them are on TPF, like SM stated!
> But I probably do see more red handbags than most people see because I walk down the street looking for red bags like this:
> View attachment 4318390


This made me literally LOL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> This made me literally LOL!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Out and about last weekend with the ombre Burberry Orchard and this shimmery pink scarf.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to say I see a LOT of red bags, until I realized most of them are on TPF, like SM stated!
> But I probably do see more red handbags than most people see because I walk down the street looking for red bags like this:
> View attachment 4318390


Is this from a Terminator movie? 
You are too funny RN!!


----------



## Caisah

My new bag by Jerome Dreyfuss, "Bobi" in "Hortense". It's made of goatskin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this from a Terminator movie?
> You are too funny RN!!


Thanks ATB! 
Yes  it is! When the grandkids can't find something of theirs they ask me before they thoroughly look and I tell them I'll put in my Terminator eye and scan the house.   I usually find what they're looking for because they don't really look and it's usually in plain sight.


----------



## Shelby33

Olivia Harris


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello there! My Bottega Veneta Roma in dark purple has arrived. 30 cm. and linen in beige suede. A bit difficult to appreciate the color in the pic, a bit like wine color, but I think is elegant and goes well with everything. The bag is handy, light weight and has three different compartments. It matches well with an outfit for day and evening. I think I've made a good purchase!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Double post, sorry


----------



## RuedeNesle

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello there! My Bottega Veneta Roma in dark purple has arrived. 30 cm. and linen in beige suede. A bit difficult to appreciate the color in the pic, a bit like wine color, but I think is elegant and goes well with everything. The bag is handy, light weight and has three different compartments. It matches well with an outfit for day and evening. I think I've made a good purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4319133


She's beautiful! I'm happy you followed your heart and went with the color you really wanted! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello there! My Bottega Veneta Roma in dark purple has arrived. 30 cm. and linen in beige suede. A bit difficult to appreciate the color in the pic, a bit like wine color, but I think is elegant and goes well with everything. The bag is handy, light weight and has three different compartments. It matches well with an outfit for day and evening. I think I've made a good purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4319133



Congrats on this beauty — I absolutely think you made the right choice in choosing this gorgeous color.  Can’t wait to see more pics of this beauty.


----------



## TrixyG

Cuyana Structured tote, LV Pochette Accessoires


----------



## LucyMadrid

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty — I absolutely think you made the right choice in choosing this gorgeous color.  Can’t wait to see more pics of this beauty.


Here are some more pics and one of matching mirror.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty — I absolutely think you made the right choice in choosing this gorgeous color.  Can’t wait to see more pics of this beauty.



And the handles! Perfect job


----------



## Iamminda

LucyMadrid said:


> Here are some more pics and one of matching mirror.
> 
> View attachment 4319181
> View attachment 4319183



Thanks for these additional pics — I can see the color better here and it looks even more beautiful.  The perfect handles!!!!   This bag is really pretty — enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> So true!  Around here, I usually only see neutrals.  All the Chanels I’ve seen are either black or taupe, and I’ve only seen one colored Birkin (it was a lighter blue tone).  All other Chanels, LVs, Hermès, and even Guccis, have been neutral colors.  I obviously live in a city of non-fun luxury wearers! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I don't understand why designers create such beautiful colors and unique designs, and yet we only see neutrals most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to say I see a LOT of red bags, until I realized most of them are on TPF, like SM stated!
> But I probably do see more red handbags than most people see because I walk down the street looking for red bags like this:
> View attachment 4318390


Ohhhhh. So you have red sunnies on!!!!!! Hahahahalololol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I think we should start a “Spot the Red Bag in the Wild for RN” [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


I think RN should!!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't understand why designers create such beautiful colors and unique designs, and yet we only see neutrals most of the time.


Perhaps because we don't risk. When you buy an expensive bag, you expect to use her for years,  and if you spend  your money on a colorful one, perhaps it will be out of fashion the next season  Maybe?


----------



## dotty8

Lauren Ralph Lauren black tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Perhaps because we don't risk. When you buy an expensive bag, you expect to use her for years,  and if you spend  your money on a colorful one, perhaps it will be out of fashion the next season  Maybe?


You are so right!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhh. So you have red sunnies on!!!!!! Hahahahalololol!


Looking at the world through rose colored glasses! 


Sunshine mama said:


> I think RN should!!!!


When I really need a red bag fix I revisit the "Every Woman Should Own a Red Bag......" thread. I'm not going to tell you how often I do that because I'm not sure what number borders on insanity.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LucyMadrid said:


> Perhaps because we don't risk. When you buy an expensive bag, you expect to use her for years,  and if you spend  your money on a colorful one, perhaps it will be out of fashion the next season  Maybe?



I learned my lesson with a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Tote. I wanted it in red but I let the Rep for D&G convince me that black was a better investment and I'd use it more. I never carry a black bag. In fact, I walked in the store carrying a red Lancel bag. The next time I spend that amount of money on a bag, it's going to be red!


----------



## dotty8

TrixyG said:


> Cuyana Structured tote, LV Pochette Accessoires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319156



I want that scarf


----------



## Iamminda

dotty8 said:


> I want that scarf


Me too.  I have been stalking the website for days (and called too) with no luck.


----------



## TrixyG

Iamminda said:


> Me too.  I have been stalking the website for days (and called too) with no luck.


I finally had luck online last week...


----------



## Iamminda

TrixyG said:


> I finally had luck online last week...



That’s great you got it online .  Lol,  I saw the black one and rose one popped up online last week for a quick minute.  At the time, I wanted the light pink one so I passed.  But now, I am reconsidering my color choice.  I should say I am not a bandeau person but this one is real special.


----------



## LucyMadrid

RuedeNesle said:


> I learned my lesson with a Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Tote. I wanted it in red but I let the Rep for D&G convince me that black was a better investment and I'd use it more. I never carry a black bag. In fact, I walked in the store carrying a red Lancel bag. The next time I spend that amount of money on a bag, it's going to be red!


Red is beautiful. I own a few. It is a basic in the closet. Black too. But nobody knows your preferences better than you.


----------



## Narnanz

Needed a larger bag today...so got out OldTrends Daisy ...don't use her enough...shes a bit floppy.


----------



## leechiyong

Narnanz said:


> Needed a larger bag today...so got out OldTrends Daisy ...don't use her enough...shes a bit floppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319995


Omg, that leather.  I want to use it as a pillow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag again.


----------



## Shelby33

Just wanted something comfortable today. 
Jano by Anja Flint Morgan Bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag again.


I swear to you, when I opened this thread and your picture popped up, it honestly caught my breath! I have always loved this style bag and seeing it in red.....


----------



## Monique1004

Running around for errands with my Coach Keith Haring crossbody yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I swear to you, when I opened this thread and your picture popped up, it honestly caught my breath! I have always loved this style bag and seeing it in red.....


Thank you RN!!


----------



## Iamminda

This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.


Gorgeous, Iamminda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.


Can I have it?
The bag that is. Ok I'll just take the Mads.
Seriously,  this bag is so elegant!


----------



## Iamminda

TCB said:


> Gorgeous, Iamminda!





Sunshine mama said:


> Can I jave it?
> The bag that is. Ok I'll just take the Mads



Thanks .  Honestly, I was looking at both my bag and the Duet Bites with the same googly eyes.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> I was going to say I see a LOT of red bags, until I realized most of them are on TPF, like SM stated!
> But I probably do see more red handbags than most people see because I walk down the street looking for red bags like this:
> View attachment 4318390



What a funny gif RN[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I think RN should!!!!



Yes!!!
+100000000000000


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.



Where’s this Bags of Costco/Hostco thread?  Nice bag, but why are you not by the peanut butter barrels? [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]

I’ve had the Madeleine—instant [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]—so obviously need to seek out this 1/2 and 1/2!!!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Where’s this Bags of Costco/Hostco thread?  Nice bag, but why are you not by the peanut butter barrels? [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> I’ve had the Madeleine—instant [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]—so obviously need to seek out this 1/2 and 1/2!!!



Someone needs to start a Bags of Costco, Walmart, Target, etc thread.  There were too many people near the PB so I couldn’t snap a pic without being seen as “weird” (what, me weird?).  I need to try these duet bites for my TPF friends.


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.



Love this bag. There’s a lady on IG who posts her Chanel bags in Walmart trolleys, it’s so funny.


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> What a funny gif RN[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38].


Thanks GL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Yes!!!
> +100000000000000


 It would be like putting a kid in charge of a candy store!


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Love this bag. There’s a lady on IG who posts her Chanel bags in Walmart trolleys, it’s so funny.



Thanks BC .   Yes, we need a trolley/shopping cart thread. Lol


----------



## leechiyong

@Iamminda 

I’m in the bags of Costco club too:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> @Iamminda
> 
> I’m in the bags of Costco club too:
> View attachment 4320738



What?  There is no one eating at the Costco Food Court, lol?  I love all your beautiful mini bags and charms (especially this PEZ and your Apollo)


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> What?  There is no one eating at the Costco Food Court, lol?  I love all your beautiful mini bags and charms (especially this PEZ and your Apollo)


I corrected that quickly and had pizza.  And a smoothie for good measure.

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.



Love these! DH and I went through two packages in a week! We went back to get some more but  our Costco ran out [emoji30] Also, great bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Tinn3rz said:


> Love these! DH and I went through two packages in a week! We went back to get some more but  our Costco ran out [emoji30] Also, great bag!



Thanks .  Oh yeah — now I really need to try them especially since they are bite size so how much fat/sugar can each one have?   lol.  Thanks for this good info


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Large Bennett Satchel in a soft pebbled leather


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!
> Yes  it is! When the grandkids can't find something of theirs they ask me before they thoroughly look and I tell them I'll put in my Terminator eye and scan the house.   I usually find what they're looking for because they don't really look and it's usually in plain sight.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't understand why designers create such beautiful colors and unique designs, and yet we only see neutrals most of the time.


I wear colorful bags. You just need to move to LA to see it SSSSSSSSSSmama


----------



## Addicted to bags

LucyMadrid said:


> Perhaps because we don't risk. When you buy an expensive bag, you expect to use her for years,  and if you spend  your money on a colorful one, perhaps it will be out of fashion the next season  Maybe?


But then you should try to find a colorful bag in a classic or simple design that will carry you into the future. That is if you like colorful bags, and in my opinion only


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Looking at the world through rose colored glasses!
> 
> When I really need a red bag fix I revisit the "Every Woman Should Own a Red Bag......" thread. I'm not going to tell you how often I do that because I'm not sure what number borders on insanity.


I didn't even know there was a thread like this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> @Iamminda
> 
> I’m in the bags of Costco club too:
> View attachment 4320738


Beautiful color leechiyong!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


>



Omgeee—were you infected by RN’s [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ of RED virus [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)



My, what a beautiful hot dog  — and gorgeous red bag and shoes .


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> My, what a beautiful hot dog  — and gorgeous red bag and shoes .



Not gonna lie—‘twas tasty[emoji39][emoji39].


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)



Total bonus points for getting Costco’s best deal in the pic...the [emoji894][emoji894][emoji894]!  Cutie Gucci bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Total bonus points for getting Costco’s best deal in the pic...the [emoji894][emoji894][emoji894]!  Cutie Gucci bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gotta save my pennies for the bags—you feel me SIS[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]!!!


----------



## TCB




----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Gotta save my pennies for the bags—you feel me SIS[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]!!!


ALWAYS, girl, ALWAYS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)


Wowee! Your hotdog eating bag/shoes are fancy!!!!!
I love that!!!
And the hot dog looks pretty good. I'm going to Costco today for sure! ......cuz I need groceries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I wear colorful bags. You just need to move to LA to see it SSSSSSSSSSmama


I'm gonna go and look for your red bag and colorful *H*ostco scarves!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tinn3rz said:


> Love these! DH and I went through two packages in a week! We went back to get some more but  our Costco ran out [emoji30] Also, great bag!


It was Iamminda! That's why Costcob ran out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> It would be like putting a kid in charge of a candy store!


That would be great!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

I love the Costco theme that has emerged here haha! My family loves the madeleines there so hoping to score the duel bites next time. We have been devouring the Kirkland Pecan Pralines like crazy...and for today, I am using my new Massaccesi Juliet Midi (unless he reopens, I think this is one of maybe a dozen made, and it might be the only one in this combo of leather and color):


----------



## Shelby33

christinemliu said:


> I love the Costco theme that has emerged here haha! My family loves the madeleines there so hoping to score the duel bites next time. We have been devouring the Kirkland Pecan Pralines like crazy...and for today, I am using my new Massaccesi Juliet Midi (unless he reopens, I think this is one of maybe a dozen made, and it might be the only one in this combo of leather and color):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321069


I love his bags..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I didn't even know there was a thread like this!


It's a fun thread!  Put on a crash helmet and enjoy!  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/every-woman-should-own-a-red-bag-show-your-red-bags-here.872296/


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)


You are killing meeeee! The bag, shoes, bench and hot dog! (I would add, "with ketchup" but I'm from Chicago and putting ketchup on a hot dog will get your "Chicago card" canceled! ) I really LOVE your bag! She's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a fun thread!  Put on a crash helmet and enjoy!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/every-woman-should-own-a-red-bag-show-your-red-bags-here.872296/



My goodness, I have to check out this thread (did you start it?  Lol).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> My goodness, I have to check out this thread (did you start it?  Lol).


Hi Minda! 
 No I didn't start it. One day I did a search for red bags in the all forums section, (I know right? Who does that? ) and the thread popped up in the search. I don't know if I found it or it found me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> I love the Costco theme that has emerged here haha! My family loves the madeleines there so hoping to score the duel bites next time. We have been devouring the Kirkland Pecan Pralines like crazy...and for today, I am using my new Massaccesi Juliet Midi (unless he reopens, I think this is one of maybe a dozen made, and it might be the only one in this combo of leather and color):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321069


That is beautiful and a great shape/unusual! Do you mind taking a picture of the interior? And does it stick weird out when you wear it on shoulder or crossbody? I hope he reopens!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowee! Your hotdog eating bag/shoes are fancy!!!!!
> I love that!!!
> And the hot dog looks pretty good. I'm going to Costco today for sure! ......cuz I need groceries.


Has anyone tried the dried mangos dipped in dark chocolate


----------



## christinemliu

Addicted to bags said:


> That is beautiful and a great shape/unusual! Do you mind taking a picture of the interior? And does it stick weird out when you wear it on shoulder or crossbody? I hope he reopens!


Interior shot empty and with stuff inside! I don't find it sticks out weird, the side attachments are off center to help with that I think. However, I love east/west barrel styles, so I may not the best person to ask because I generally don't mind how those look. The Massaccesi Handbag thread has some mod shots (not mine, but quite nice).


----------



## christinemliu

Addicted to bags said:


> Has anyone tried the dried mangos dipped in dark chocolate


Yes!!! One of my favorite items however it's often not in stock, at least in my area on the east coast...I purchased the Mango Pops to try though...


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> Interior shot empty and with stuff inside! I don't find it sticks out weird, the side attachments are off center to help with that I think. However, I love east/west barrel styles, so I may not the best person to ask because I generally don't mind how those look. The Massaccesi Handbag thread has some mod shots (not mine, but quite nice).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321219
> View attachment 4321220


Thank you so much for these photos. Now I WANT one, lol. So he's not taking any more orders?


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> Yes!!! One of my favorite items however it's often not in stock, at least in my area on the east coast...I purchased the Mango Pops to try though...


Runs out quickly on the West coast too. I find you have to buy multiple bags and I keep them cool.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowee! Your hotdog eating bag/shoes are fancy!!!!!
> I love that!!!
> And the hot dog looks pretty good. I'm going to Costco today for sure! ......cuz I need groceries.



Please remember to take a bag of Costco pic for us SSSSSSSSSSSSMM[emoji16][emoji6]!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm gonna go and look for your red bag and colorful *H*ostco scarves!!!



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Hostco scarves!!!!  Please share any bulk deals you find [emoji6][emoji6].


----------



## christinemliu

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you so much for these photos. Now I WANT one, lol. So he's not taking any more orders?


Ah! He had already extended past his initial closing date and the last I heard was he wasn't taking anything after last weekend. You could always send him an email and see what he says, he's so nice. He is working on a Kickstarter but he is not sure if that will definitely happen.

Buying multiple dark chocolate mangoes and refrigerating...brilliant!!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> You are killing meeeee! The bag, shoes, bench and hot dog! (I would add, "with ketchup" but I'm from Chicago and putting ketchup on a hot dog will get your "Chicago card" canceled! ) I really LOVE your bag! She's beautiful!



Sorry RN—I just LOVE ketchup.  True story, I bought stock in the parent company when I was in college (can’t really remember what was the parent company of Heinz) because that’s how much I LOVE ketchup—the ROI was pretty low though[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38].  I think I got dividends, but NO ketchup packets in the mail, lol.

BUT!!! You’ll be proud to know the Gucci WOC came from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RM Small Love crossbody!!  Coming with me this morning to have a manicure & dining out later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Sorry RN—I just LOVE ketchup.  True story, I bought stock in the parent company when I was in college (can’t really remember what was the parent company of Heinz) because that’s how much I LOVE ketchup—the ROI was pretty low though[emoji16][emoji23][emoji38].  I think I got dividends, but NO ketchup packets in the mail, lol.
> 
> BUT!!! You’ll be proud to know the Gucci WOC came from the Gucci outlet in Rosemont [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


 No apology necessary! If you want to get my sister going, tell her she's not supposed to put ketchup on her hot dog because she's from Chicago! She happily surrendered her Chicago card long before she moved. 

The Rosemont Outlet! It opened the year before I moved. I was there the first month it opened and I didn't make it back before I moved to CA.  Your WOC is so beautiful!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> No apology necessary! If you want to get my sister going, tell her she's not supposed to put ketchup on her hot dog because she's from Chicago! She happily surrendered her Chicago card long before she moved.
> 
> The Rosemont Outlet! It opened the year before I moved. I was there the first month it opened and I didn't make it back before I moved to CA.  Your WOC is so beautiful!



Thank you RN[emoji8][emoji8]

I hope you get to check out the outlet when you go back to visit.  I’ve never been to Chicago, but lots of my Guccis came from there, lol.  Someday, I hope to visit!!  (And will do my very best not to put ketchup on a hotdog, lol)


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thank you RN[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> I hope you get to check out the outlet when you go back to visit.  I’ve never been to Chicago, but lots of my Guccis came from there, lol.  Someday, I hope to visit!!  *(And will do my very best not to put ketchup on a hotdog,* lol)



 You are a guest in the city. Eat your hot dog your way and enjoy it! But I thought the review below was funny. It's a review on Superdawg, a place my DH and I went to one time because it was featured on an episode of "Food Paradise".  In the episode one of the owners said they will not put ketchup on your hot dog, but catering to the customer they will give you a pack of ketchup and you can put it on yourself.  Below is the review copied from TripAdvisor.
"NO KETCHUP ALLOWED
best hot dogs around, You cant get any better.If your bringing your kids let them know ahead of time the red condiment doesn't belong the wonderful dog."


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> Ah! He had already extended past his initial closing date and the last I heard was he wasn't taking anything after last weekend. You could always send him an email and see what he says, he's so nice. He is working on a Kickstarter but he is not sure if that will definitely happen.
> 
> Buying multiple dark chocolate mangoes and refrigerating...brilliant!!!


Any chance you could give me a couple of mod shots from different angles? And thank you for the info. I was contacted


----------



## christinemliu

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance you could give me a couple of mod shots from different angles? And thank you for the info. I was contacted


Here is a link to a post by msd_bags with a modshot: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32788462

and two mod shots from Coastal Jewel:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32790696

For me, it really checks off so many things I love in a bag, great leather, good size, easy to access, functional, comfortable crossbody strap, and just looks really cute haha.


----------



## Tinn3rz

They re-filled! Couldn’t take the picture at Costco because there was a huge crowd trying to get these duet bites. ‍♀️


----------



## Iamminda

Tinn3rz said:


> They re-filled! Couldn’t take the picture at Costco because there was a huge crowd trying to get these duet bites. ‍♀️



Yeah!!!  So happy they restocked for you .  And you got regular Madeleines too!  I love how they are individually wrapped so you can take one or two with you for snack on the go.  Enjoy.


----------



## Tinn3rz

DH looked so happy when he came back to the cart with them. [emoji5]

I sneak the madeleines into the movie theater but I unwrap them and put it in a ziplock so they don’t crinkle as much [emoji12]


----------



## Addicted to bags

christinemliu said:


> Here is a link to a post by msd_bags with a modshot: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32788462
> 
> and two mod shots from Coastal Jewel:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32790696
> 
> For me, it really checks off so many things I love in a bag, great leather, good size, easy to access, functional, comfortable crossbody strap, and just looks really cute haha.


Thanks so much christinemliu!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” [emoji2].  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.


Bummer! Why didn't I look at this thread earlier? DH went to Costco! Oh well, I will have to go back during the week so I can try these. [emoji6] 
Nice bag, Im! Love the dark hardware. So classy!


----------



## carterazo

GeorginaLavender said:


> I think we should start a “Spot the Red Bag in the Wild for RN” [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Agreed! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello there! My Bottega Veneta Roma in dark purple has arrived. 30 cm. and linen in beige suede. A bit difficult to appreciate the color in the pic, a bit like wine color, but I think is elegant and goes well with everything. The bag is handy, light weight and has three different compartments. It matches well with an outfit for day and evening. I think I've made a good purchase![emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4319133


Love this bag! I stare at it often online. Yours is a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Bummer! Why didn't I look at this thread earlier? DH went to Costco! Oh well, I will have to go back during the week so I can try these. [emoji6]
> Nice bag, Im! Love the dark hardware. So classy!



Thanks C .  If you try them before I do, please let me know if they are good.


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> But then you should try to find a colorful bag in a classic or simple design that will carry you into the future. That is if you like colorful bags, and in my opinion only [emoji38]


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Lunch time with Coach Mini Borough & LV Jeanne wallet in Fuchsia [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks C .  If you try them before I do, please let me know if they are good.


I thought had bought them?! [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> It's a fun thread!  Put on a crash helmet and enjoy!  [emoji38]
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/every-woman-should-own-a-red-bag-show-your-red-bags-here.872296/


Thanks for the link, RN! I haven't visited the thread in a long time. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I thought had bought them?! [emoji3]



Not yet.  I don’t impulse buy snacks (just bags, lol).


----------



## tatertot

I switched into my trusty LV Mon-Mono 40 with it's added strap. Between the nasty winter weather we are having and all of the weekend errands I need the canvas for durability


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thanks for the link, RN! I haven't visited the thread in a long time. [emoji4]


You're welcome C! 
Btw, don't you have a beautiful red Coach bag (or two) that are just begging to be added to that thread? (And to @Sunshine mama , and @Addicted to bags and @GeorginaLavender , you have beautiful red bags too!) To @Shelby33  and @whateve : Thanks for adding your red bags to the thread recently!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> This belongs on a thread called “Bags of Costco” .  btw, has anyone tried these madeleine/brownie bites?  Sounds doubly delicious. Forgot to look at the fat/sugar content, lol.


Lovely bag, and those Madeline/Brownies look so good!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

This thread is such fun! Catching up.

I hope everyone is recovering nicely from the sugar rushes and the red bag faints 

Today my Gucci Soho which is not red 

And a collage of the bags I’ve carried so far this month, including not one but TWO RED BAGS!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> This thread is such fun! Catching up.
> 
> I hope everyone is recovering nicely from the sugar rushes and the red bag faints
> 
> Today my Gucci Soho which is not red
> 
> And a collage of the bags I’ve carried so far this month, including not one but TWO RED BAGS!!


I love all your swinging bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Not yet.  I don’t impulse buy snacks (just bags, lol).


Hahahahah!!!!!!! I know what you mean! But I just got some impulse ice cream from target cuz they were giving a 5.00 gift card with a 25.00 frozen food purchase!  I couldn't pass up  the $5.00, which can go to my impulse  purse fund!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Please remember to take a bag of Costco pic for us SSSSSSSSSSSSMM[emoji16][emoji6]!!


I saw this after the my Costco trip.  I will next time GL!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Lovely bag, and those Madeline/Brownies look so good!



Thanks so much Miss Dawn .  Hope you are enjoying your weekend with your lovely Disco.


----------



## Narnanz

Bit bohemian today...wearing linen blend clothing...on my bicycle with my tooled leather bag and thrifted  Fendi B sunglasses. And forgot that the surflifesaving champs were on.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Bit bohemian today...wearing linen blend clothing...on my bicycle with my tooled leather bag and thrifted  Fendi B sunglasses. And forgot that the surflifesaving champs were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322169
> View attachment 4322176
> View attachment 4322177


All gorgeous including your bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> This thread is such fun! Catching up.
> 
> I hope everyone is recovering nicely from the sugar rushes and the red bag faints
> 
> Today my Gucci Soho which is not red
> 
> And a collage of the bags I’ve carried so far this month, including not one but TWO RED BAGS!!


HI MD! 
I love all your beauties!  Despite my "slight" obsession for red bags, I'm really loving your white Gucci Soho!  Now back to your red bags...  They would be perfect in the Every Woman Should Own a Red bag....." thread.  That thread is my "happy place". I visit it whenever I want to see beautiful red bags all in one place!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4322290


Butter again? 
What squishy luxuriousness this is!!!
And I love this elegant color.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Butter again?
> What squishy luxuriousness this is!!!
> And I love this elegant color.


It's a Vince Camuto that I picked up at Savers for 14.99!


----------



## remainsilly

Lunar New Year activities:


mulberry bayswater(poppy red nvt)
at neck=lv classic bandeau(superstition, black)
on bag=coach pig charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach made in Italy.


----------



## Monique1004

B&N with kids & Pico


----------



## leechiyong

Love how handy this pouch is:


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.



So sophisticated and classic! [emoji7] Also, you can tell I basically live in the desert.....my second thought was, “Wow!! That grass is really green!” [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Love how handy this pouch is:
> View attachment 4322440



This galaxy print is really special — you are lucky to own this lovely piece.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.



Speaking of black bags.... what a classic beauty.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Speaking of black bags.... what a classic beauty.


Thanks! I'm on a mission to carry them all before the end of the month. That's why I counted.


----------



## Monique1004

leechiyong said:


> Love how handy this pouch is:
> View attachment 4322440



Woo...love the special effects!


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> This galaxy print is really special — you are lucky to own this lovely piece.





Monique1004 said:


> Woo...love the special effects!


Thank you, both!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> So sophisticated and classic! [emoji7] Also, you can tell I basically live in the desert.....my second thought was, “Wow!! That grass is really green!” [emoji23]


Gosh, I was so fixated on the bag that I didn't even notice the green grass until you pointed that out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Love how handy this pouch is:
> View attachment 4322440


This print is so out of this world!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.


I didn't know Coach was made in Italy!! That's so neat!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This print is so out of this world!


This made me smile!  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't know Coach was made in Italy!! That's so neat!


Quite a few styles were made in Italy in the 90s and early 2000s. Later they made some exotics there.


----------



## Addicted to bags

It's a Cannes do bag


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a Cannes do bag
> 
> View attachment 4322596



For a Cannes Do girl! [emoji175](In yo face, Kimberleeee[emoji1306])  [emoji23][emoji1320][emoji471]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a Cannes do bag
> 
> View attachment 4322596



Cannes you look any cuter?   Love this bag on you — like the way you styled this (victorious ) look.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> For a Cannes Do girl! [emoji175](In yo face, Kimberleeee[emoji1306])  [emoji23][emoji1320][emoji471]


You actually had me laughing out loud  You are the best SBD!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Cannes you look any cuter?   Love this bag on you — like the way you styled this (victorious ) look.


 Thank you sweet Minda!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It's a Cannes do bag
> 
> View attachment 4322596





stylistbydesign said:


> For a Cannes Do girl! [emoji175](In yo face, Kimberleeee[emoji1306])  [emoji23][emoji1320][emoji471]





Iamminda said:


> Cannes you look any cuter?   Love this bag on you — like the way you styled this (victorious ) look.


I Cannes see why Iamminda and stylistbydesign are making such big deals!!! AB has such a Cannestagious look!!
Love the bag/shoes  and the scarf AB, and you are looking even more fit!!!!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.



Ahh, Gramercy is so elegant. And I loooove their heavenly soft linings. Great bag, whateve!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I Cannes see why Iamminda and stylistbydesign are making such big deals!!! AB has such a Cannestagious look!!
> Love the bag/shoes  and the scarf AB, and you are looking even more fit!!!!!


Thank you SSSSSSSSmama! I love all the Cannes puns


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Miss_Dawn

LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin all packed up for the work week


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome C! [emoji2]
> Btw, don't you have a beautiful red Coach bag (or two) that are just begging to be added to that thread? (And to @Sunshine mama , and @Addicted to bags and @GeorginaLavender , you have beautiful red bags too![emoji3]) To @Shelby33  and @whateve : Thanks for adding your red bags to the thread recently!


You're right! I have some gorgeous red bags that should be added to that thread.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahahah!!!!!!! I know what you mean! But I just got some impulse ice cream from target cuz they were giving a 5.00 gift card with a 25.00 frozen food purchase! [emoji3] I couldn't pass up  the $5.00, which can go to my impulse  purse fund!


I habe totally  done that with Target.[emoji23]  And now I want some icecream! Just remembered I have some in the freezer thay I haven't tried. Hmmm


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> Bit bohemian today...wearing linen blend clothing...on my bicycle with my tooled leather bag and thrifted  Fendi B sunglasses. And forgot that the surflifesaving champs were on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322169
> View attachment 4322176
> View attachment 4322177


Beautiful place!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin all packed up for the work week



So pretty and elegant!!!   I want a LD too.  Have a great week Miss Dawn


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin all packed up for the work week [emoji813]


She's so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my new Gucci today!!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Finally stopped raining so my bbk can see some light! [emoji295]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ltd. Edition black studded Diorama WOC


----------



## scrpo83

Gucci Swing


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and elegant!!!   I want a LD too.  Have a great week Miss Dawn





carterazo said:


> She's so pretty! [emoji7]



Thank you both very much


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Ltd. Edition black studded Diorama WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323280


This is such a cool bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shan9jtsy said:


> Finally stopped raining so my bbk can see some light! [emoji295]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323278
> View attachment 4323279


Love the whole look! And I like the way you put the twilly on the handle.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My 1941 Coach Dinky. [emoji170]


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing my Michael Kors jet set zip tote in Zinnia today 
[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Elsie87

Chanel maxi flap in black caviar with ghw


----------



## Sunshine mama

A yellow bag today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


YUM!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris saffiano w/gold hardware. 
Tom Ford Miranda sunnies in ghw.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris saffiano w/gold hardware.
> Tom Ford Miranda sunnies in ghw.
> View attachment 4323824


Juicy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


Such a beautiful warm color — definitely the highlight of today’s bag bananza


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful warm color — definitely the highlight of today’s bag bananza


Thank you! I fell  in love the moment I saw this color! Plus, since it's not a fancy brand,  I feel more relaxed about encountering a possible color transfer.


----------



## MooMooVT

Sparkletastic said:


> YUM!


Oh wow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.



What a perfectly bright yellow bag! [emoji169]


----------



## carterazo

Continuing with the Costco theme a few days late: Massaccesi Angelica in black Vacchetta.


----------



## 2cello

My balenciaga set.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Continuing with the Costco theme a few days late: Massaccesi Angelica in black Vacchetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324152


I am jealous of all of you who have Costco access.  I am right in the middle of Walmart country. No chance of us ever getting a Costco, sigh.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am jealous of all of you who have Costco access.  I am right in the middle of Walmart country. No chance of us ever getting a Costco, sigh.


Bummer


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Continuing with the Costco theme a few days late: Massaccesi Angelica in black Vacchetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324152


Beautiful Massaccesi — and healthy snack choice .


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Massaccesi — and healthy snack choice .


Thanks,  Im! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

2cello said:


> View attachment 4324187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My balenciaga set.




Your First is beautiful!!!   And you keep your handles so nice and pristine.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Thank You Sunshine mama! I'm drooling over your bring yellow bag too!



Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look! And I like the way you put the twilly on the handle.





Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle43 said:


> I am jealous of all of you who have Costco access.  I am right in the middle of Walmart country. No chance of us ever getting a Costco, sigh.


That’s a rough life. I’m not above going to WalMart but Costco is amazing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


Love the banana charm to go with the whole banana theme


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


Stunning color, and that bag charm is cute!



2cello said:


> View attachment 4324187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My balenciaga set.


Those two colors look great together


----------



## LucyMadrid

Shan9jtsy said:


> Finally stopped raining so my bbk can see some light! [emoji295]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323278
> View attachment 4323279


An Hermes Kelly is always a "must have", the kind of ageless bag you can use wherever you go. Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I am jealous of all of you who have Costco access.  I am right in the middle of Walmart country. No chance of us ever getting a Costco, sigh.


You poor poor thing. 
I used to live about 35 min away from one. But now it's like a 10 min drive after they came in near where I live. So don't lose hope!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Continuing with the Costco theme a few days late: Massaccesi Angelica in black Vacchetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324152


This bag looks amazing against my favorite applesauce! It's ALWAYS sweet!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> YUM!


Do you like bananas?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> What a perfectly bright yellow bag! [emoji169]


Thank you! I thought the same thing when I first saw the color. I just hope it doesn't get color transfer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shan9jtsy said:


> Thank You Sunshine mama! I'm drooling over your bring yellow bag too!


Thank you to you too.  I can't wait till I get a Kelly also, wheneverv that is....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the banana charm to go with the whole banana theme


Thank you AB! The banana charm I got a couple years back started my whole search for a perfect yellow bag. It was actually quite hard to find the perfect yellow with a squishy leather and a structured looking envelope styled bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> That’s a rough life. I’m not above going to WalMart but Costco is amazing!


Indeed


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning color, and that bag charm is cute!
> 
> 
> Those two colors look great together


Thank you IO!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> A yellow bag today.


So funny I'm using a yellow bag too but not as beautiful as yours!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> So funny I'm using a yellow bag too but not as beautiful as yours!


I see it indeed! I think yours looks really convenient,  especially with the outside pocket! Yellow leather bag + outside pocket=


----------



## Monique1004

Chance of rain. Time to bring out the tough friend.


----------



## leechiyong

MG with a touch of LV:


----------



## tatertot

Carrying (by carrying I mean hibernating[emoji300]️) with my Mulberry Bays today[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> MG with a touch of LV:
> View attachment 4324766


I think this is a perfect orange for this bag. So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Carrying (by carrying I mean hibernating[emoji300]️) with my Mulberry Bays today[emoji173]️


I love all the colors! And what a pretty pink bag!


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> MG with a touch of LV:
> View attachment 4324766



Love this new charm!!!


----------



## pmburk

Full grain leather tote made by a local shop (W Durable Goods in Texas, if anyone is interested!)


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Bleecker Mini Brooklyn Messenger



You share the best pictures!


----------



## yazj42

My go to bag is always a longchamp. I bought this one a few days ago ( even though I'm technically on ban island from designer bags), but I had a lot of nordstrom dollars that were about to expire. Its so useful and fits a lot!


----------



## Misliz

yazj42 said:


> My go to bag is always a longchamp. I bought this one a few days ago ( even though I'm technically on ban island from designer bags), but I had a lot of nordstrom dollars that were about to expire. Its so useful and fits a lot!



Yes! I love longchamp too. Perfect go to bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Misliz

My passenger today. I love this as a work bag[emoji5]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> You share the best pictures!



You’re sweet, s+h! Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Shopper


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Shopper


I think the gingham print on this bag is brilliant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Misliz said:


> My passenger today. I love this as a work bag[emoji5]


You can't go wrong with a zipped top LV tote bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> I think the gingham print on this bag is brilliant!


thanks! 
i call it 'table cloth'


----------



## pmburk

Portland Leather Goods tote.


----------



## Storm702

My newest addition & first bag of 2019[emoji173]


----------



## Narnanz

Pretttgrey today.


----------



## Shelby33

Isabella Fiore


----------



## whateve

My first bag purchase of the year. Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> i call it 'table cloth'


LOL! I would love to see a picture of your bag on top of a blue table cloth that looks like your bag. That would be so cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> My first bag purchase of the year. Bottega Veneta.


Wow!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Not much of a blizzard but love brighten up this winter with the LV Alma GM in Citron.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Storm702 said:


> My newest addition & first bag of 2019[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326060



Is the leather kind of on the thin side? My friend received one in her consignment shop and the leather was pretty thin, so I didn’t purchase it. Sorry to hijack the board. Thanks so much in advance got your reply Storm [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> LOL! I would love to see a picture of your bag on top of a blue table cloth that looks like your bag. That would be so cool!


i thought of that, too  
but the question is will the bag be seen then? or, blend in and disappear??


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> My first bag purchase of the year. Bottega Veneta.


awesome choice!!  
great leather, great colour, and that zipper!!! perfection!


----------



## ksuromax

Storm702 said:


> My newest addition & first bag of 2019[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326060


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mumotons

Rose Pop today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shopping tonight with the Lindy


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i thought of that, too
> but the question is will the bag be seen then? or, blend in and disappear??


One of my favorite threads is in the H forum where bags are shown blending into their backgrounds.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!





ksuromax said:


> awesome choice!!
> great leather, great colour, and that zipper!!! perfection!


Thank you! Your bags have been my inspiration!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thank you! Your bags have been my inspiration!


thank you!!


----------



## coolmelondew

En route to gym with Céline vertical cabas


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> awesome choice!!
> great leather, great colour, and that zipper!!! perfection!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!



Somehow I knew you would love these bags!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Somehow I knew you would love these bags!!!


i am very consistent in my preferences


----------



## Shelby33

RM
Love this one


----------



## TrixyG

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Large Bennett Satchel in a soft pebbled leather


This leather ...simple, beautiful bag. 



GeorginaLavender said:


> I don’t think I posted this pic on this thread (I might have posted on a different thread), but I too am a card-carrying member of Costco Bag Club (and so much RED in one pic for RN)


Less ketchup, more relish.  But then the hotdog wouldn’t match the bag 




whateve said:


> Vintage Coach made in Italy.



This is gorgeous, wow.  



Miss_Dawn said:


> LE Lady Dior in cream lambskin all packed up for the work week



Love the shape, and the cream with gold..just beautiful.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

TrixyG said:


> This leather ...simple, beautiful bag.



Thank you, TrixyG!


----------



## Storm702

Cyanide Rose said:


> Is the leather kind of on the thin side? My friend received one in her consignment shop and the leather was pretty thin, so I didn’t purchase it. Sorry to hijack the board. Thanks so much in advance got your reply Storm [emoji4]


Hi there! I don't think it's thin myself... although I would say it's thinner than my Cyclade Day. It's about the same as my Club. I wish i could hold it out through the internet for you to feel it!


----------



## themeanreds

I just got this preowned Giant City ( still figuring out the color) to replace another Bal City I just sold. Strap is from Amazon.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Storm702 said:


> Hi there! I don't think it's thin myself... although I would say it's thinner than my Cyclade Day. It's about the same as my Club. I wish i could hold it out through the internet for you to feel it!



Thanks for your reply. I may just purchase 
that handbag next time [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks for your reply. I may just purchase
> that handbag next time [emoji4]


I've seen a few Bals listed on ebay where the leather looks stretched out and thin.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> I've seen a few Bals listed on ebay where the leather looks stretched out and thin.



Never thought about it being stretched out. Thanks for that one, that could have been the case with that bag.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

TrixyG said:


> This leather ...simple, beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Less ketchup, more relish.  But then the hotdog wouldn’t match the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape, and the cream with gold..just beautiful.


Oh thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Can you see my 2012 F/W Latte Town silently sitting on the passenger seat? (Many thanks to Muchstuff for identifying her). I DMd this pic of our Japan-bought car rattan seat to a friend and I noticed my Bbag was captured as if she's waving to the cam (only bag lovers will understand [emoji28])


----------



## Lilybarb

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Can you see my 2012 F/W Latte Town silently sitting on the passenger seat? (Many thanks to Muchstuff for identifying her). I DMd this pic of our Japan-bought car rattan seat to a friend and I noticed my Bbag was captured as if she's waving to the cam (only bag lovers will understand [emoji28])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327039


Love the seat! Looks very comfortable - I need one of those.


----------



## Monique1004

It looks like there’s a furry monster crawling out of my bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> It looks like there’s a furry monster crawling out of my bag.
> View attachment 4327116


There is!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

My City for today:


----------



## whateve

This little Brighton.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Lilybarb said:


> Love the seat! Looks very comfortable - I need one of those.


Thanks!  That's true esp. when I'm wearing shorts. It's super comfy and it helps me not burn my legs when our car's left in an open parking space during a hot day.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Monique1004 said:


> It looks like there’s a furry monster crawling out of my bag.
> View attachment 4327116


So cuuuuuute! [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> It looks like there’s a furry monster crawling out of my bag.
> View attachment 4327116


I love everything about this bag, monster and photo!!!


Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4327731


I just want to hug this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Supermarket and Bazar, best shopping buddies


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> This little Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327193


What a cutie whateve!!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Glttglam

Well new record, I spent 3 weeks in a row with the same bag. Now I switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Coach Parker...and a box of chocolates for my hairdresser who is able to fit me in today.


----------



## Nithya

Lovely bag


----------



## Nithya

Nithya said:


> Lovely bag


----------



## Storm702

Friday edition of "Bags of Walmart"


----------



## sherrylynn

Storm702 said:


> Friday edition of "Bags of Walmart"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328132


I love this color!


----------



## whateve

What is the tube with the fuzzy eyes?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Glttglam said:


> Well new record, I spent 3 weeks in a row with the same bag. Now I switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327927


Such a happy color!


----------



## Glttglam

OhHelloDoll said:


> Such a happy color!


Thanks


----------



## dejahlovelee

Pasta with my pochette


----------



## tolliv

Petite Malle


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Venessa84

Ugg boots and Dior...getting ready to do our taxes


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This little Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327193


Their bags take me to another space and time when I look at them!!! Yours took me right to NYC!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Ugg boots and Dior...getting ready to do our taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328413


Beautiful picture and bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Supermarket


----------



## westvillage

It’s Groundhog Day here in the US.  Phil predicted an early Spring! Really?? So today I’ve brought  out my Fendi Baby Spy that kind of looks like a bag version of a groundhog. And below is today’s celebrity, Punxatawney Phil, looking like he wants to go back to being just a groundhog.


----------



## leechiyong

Something a bit different today.  This purse is made from mushrooms:


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> Ugg boots and Dior...getting ready to do our taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328413


I have so many pairs of Uggs but I want this pair too!


----------



## TCB

Venessa84 said:


> Ugg boots and Dior...getting ready to do our taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328413


Gorgeous


----------



## OhHelloDoll

leechiyong said:


> Something a bit different today.  This purse is made from mushrooms:
> View attachment 4328694


That’s so unique! Who’d of thought that was possible?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Coach Slim Duffel in camel to the post office and craft store today.


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful picture and bag!



Thank you!! 



whateve said:


> I have so many pairs of Uggs but I want this pair too!



I have so many too and a few black ones and I couldn’t resist this pair. They’re so pretty and the glitter look is such a nice touch. 



TCB said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you!!


----------



## ksuromax

leechiyong said:


> Something a bit different today.  This purse is made from mushrooms:
> View attachment 4328694


just WOW!!


----------



## leechiyong

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s so unique! Who’d of thought that was possible?


Thank you!  DH’s latest interest is mycology, so it’s meant delicious mushroom dishes and special purses.


----------



## leechiyong

ksuromax said:


> just WOW!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Supermarket


Pretty hair, pretty bag, pretty girl! 


leechiyong said:


> Something a bit different today.  This purse is made from mushrooms:
> View attachment 4328694


Whoa!  Is the body mushrooms?  Where did you buy?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Limited Edition Dior Diorama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Limited Edition Dior Diorama
> View attachment 4328915


This is really something else! Very pretty!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Whoa!  Is the body mushrooms?  Where did you buy?


Both the body and strap are mushrooms.  It was a birthday gift, so I’m not sure the maker.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Limited Edition Dior Diorama
> View attachment 4328915



Wow, unique and pretty!! Is this the first time you posted this? I don’t recall seeing this before.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really something else! Very pretty!


Thank you!


msd_bags said:


> Wow, unique and pretty!! Is this the first time you posted this? I don’t recall seeing this before.


I posted when Mr. S first bought if for me in October.  This is her maiden voyage.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty hair, pretty bag, pretty girl!


thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Fendi workhorse!


----------



## Venessa84

Baby Shower is the perfect time for Coco Handle


----------



## Monique1004

Fun shopping day with my lindy yesterday.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in platinum and silver


----------



## Venessa84

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe Legend in platinum and silver
> View attachment 4329850



Such a cool color!


----------



## faithbw

Dp.


----------



## faithbw

Just bought her yesterday. I love the simple yet elegant design.


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Huge Happy 2019 to all of you sweet TPFr’s Some of you know that I only bought ONE bag in 2018 (this mini Gucci Marmont) so I thought it was appropriate to use her last night to celebrate. It’s been 1 of my 2 most used bags all last year.


Beautiful Modshot ootd!


----------



## Addicted to bags

faithbw said:


> Just bought her yesterday. I love the simple yet elegant design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329918


Beautiful! Do both straps stay on your shoulder? I was using a new tote yesterday and one strap kept falling off. It's my biggest problem with totes.


----------



## Monique1004

Venessa84 said:


> Such a cool color!



Very sleek!


----------



## luvlux64

Before & After the Polar Vortex  ... It’s been a while & happy to see everyone again  ... Have a lovely Heart’s Month guys 
1st photo with my Chanel Le Boy
2nd photo with my LV Neonoe


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> I Cannes see why Iamminda and stylistbydesign are making such big deals!!! AB has such a Cannestagious look!!
> Love the bag/shoes  and the scarf AB, and you are looking even more fit!!!!!



I Cannes-not top this [emoji16][emoji38][emoji23].


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I Cannes-not top this [emoji16][emoji38][emoji23].


You Cannes do it!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Baby Shower is the perfect time for Coco Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329712


What a lovely bag in a lovely setting. Who is expecting a little one?


----------



## Narnanz

Still using this...but added this arvo a longer strap...just for the times I want to be a bit more hands free.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Still using this...but added this arvo a longer strap...just for the times I want to be a bit more hands free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330258


What cute cherries!


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> What a lovely bag in a lovely setting. Who is expecting a little one?



Thank you!! I was actually at my cousin’s baby shower today but I am also expecting a baby boy as well. [emoji4]


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> My Fendi workhorse!


Always loved these!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!! I was actually at my cousin’s baby shower today but I am also expecting a baby boy as well. [emoji4]


Congratulations to you both!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Bec. she's new-to-me, we hang out quite often these past few days [emoji4]


----------



## faithbw

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful! Do both straps stay on your shoulder? I was using a new tote yesterday and one strap kept falling off. It's my biggest problem with totes.



Thank you! I wore it for the first time day while going out with hubby and friends and both straps stayed on. The straps are pretty sturdy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

faithbw said:


> Thank you! I wore it for the first time day while going out with hubby and friends and both straps stayed on. The straps are pretty sturdy.


Good to know. I need "stick on me straps" for a tote bag


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## gswpurse

small glam lock getting ready for cny


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Bec. she's new-to-me, we hang out quite often these past few days [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330328


What a cute picture  ...and I just Loveeee that cute charm!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Good to know. I need "stick on me straps" for a tote bag


 That reminds me of a day I was sitting in Woodfield Mall, in Schaumburg, IL. A woman and her husband walked out Nordstrom into the mall area. She caught my attention because she was carrying a bag I was interested in at the time. I saw her pull the straps up twice in the short time I was watching her. She turned to her husband and said, "You know what I hate about this bag?" I thought to myself, "The straps won't stay on your shoulder." She said, "The straps won't stay on my shoulder, I have to keep pulling them up!" I took the bag off my wish list right then!


----------



## TCB

Marc Jacobs


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my brand new Michael Kors jet set crossbody in luggage [emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

My MCM Cassette Berlin at Costco. These cookies are new here and have hazelnut cream inside!!!!
I didn't get any cuz I have an addictive personality with cookies!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> My MCM Cassette Berlin at Costco. These cookies are new here and have hazelnut cream inside!!!!
> I didn't get any cuz I have an addictive personality with cookies!


Love, love, love your bag!  

And I’m the same way. I can shrug off almost all food temptations with nary a thought.  But, if I see any cookies, I lose my mind!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Love, love, love your bag!
> 
> And I’m the same way. I can shrug off almost all food temptations with nary a thought.  But, if I see any cookies, I lose my mind!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330999



Thank you Sparkletastic!
Yup!... by the way, where did you get a hold of my self portrait?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Oh my god I need a case of those cookies, like now.


----------



## Venessa84

Broke out my LV Montaigne GM in iris for a doc appointment today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think the background is supposed to be a fountain or something with water but there’s no water...weird


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Something a bit different today.  This purse is made from mushrooms:
> View attachment 4328694



Well that’s pretty darn cool! Inside made of mushrooms too?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My MCM Cassette Berlin at Costco. These cookies are new here and have hazelnut cream inside!!!!
> I didn't get any cuz I have an addictive personality with cookies!



Oh my, those cookies — I want!!!   I don’t know which happens more here — the bag-enabling or food-enabling


----------



## leechiyong

BeachBagGal said:


> Well that’s pretty darn cool! Inside made of mushrooms too?


Thank you!  The inside has a backing to hold the shape.


----------



## TCB

Venessa84 said:


> Broke out my LV Montaigne GM in iris for a doc appointment today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331127
> 
> 
> I think the background is supposed to be a fountain or something with water but there’s no water...weird


Gorgeous!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag, Marc Jacobs again. 
Big Shot


----------



## coolmelondew

Using my Céline Strap Medium Multifunction wallet


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Dusted off another oldie today. Vintage 1993 Vicenza. Have a great day [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




The bottom of the bag [emoji5]


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Kristelle01

Good Morning ... today is a Perfect day for My New Tweed Chanel Bag ..


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands with my Chanel red lambie Jumbo


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My MCM Cassette Berlin at Costco. These cookies are new here and have hazelnut cream inside!!!!
> I didn't get any cuz I have an addictive personality with cookies!


Great Costco handbag photo and good job resisting the cookies SSSSSSSmama 

I just noticed your yellow strap hack! Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, those cookies — I want!!!   I don’t know which happens more here — the bag-enabling or food-enabling


Sorry!  They look really good though! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Great Costco handbag photo and good job resisting the cookies SSSSSSSmama
> 
> I just noticed your yellow strap hack! Nice!


Thank you and thank you! It was hard resisting.  I wonder if anyone has tried these?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Chanel red lambie Jumbo
> View attachment 4331817


This red bag just looks juicy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4331543


I can tell you like yummy leather bags, yes?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dusted off another oldie today. Vintage 1993 Vicenza. Have a great day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331497
> 
> 
> The bottom of the bag [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331498


This ia such a cool bag. I love the feet!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I can tell you like yummy leather bags, yes?


I just really DO hahahaha!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Sunshine mama said:


> This ia such a cool bag. I love the feet!



Thanks so much! The celestial theme made me have to have it, I didn’t notice the feet until later. But when I did notice them, I was like Bonus! [emoji6]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Chanel red lambie Jumbo
> View attachment 4331817


this is just so  it's so beautiful, i love seeing it!


----------



## Monique1004

Venessa84 said:


> Broke out my LV Montaigne GM in iris for a doc appointment today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331127
> 
> 
> I think the background is supposed to be a fountain or something with water but there’s no water...weird



Still, beautiful shot.


----------



## Monique1004

Warm weather. Colorful bag!


----------



## tealocean

Monique1004 said:


> Warm weather. Colorful bag!
> View attachment 4332183


 What is your beauty called?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> This red bag just looks juicy!


Juicy is a great word for this bag. Lol!  I just love her. She just feels decadent. 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> this is just so  it's so beautiful, i love seeing it!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Baseball hobo


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

2nd bag purchase this 2019 and it's just February. What happened to my New Year's resolution? [emoji848][emoji23] Anyways, her first outing. New-to-me MJ Single Baroque [emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

tealocean said:


> What is your beauty called?



Hermès garden party 30 in cobalt.


----------



## christinemliu

New to me Massaccesi Demetra, so soft and useful for carrying a ton when you need to...and the lovely lady who owned her before me chose cheery marine lining:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Chanel red lambie Jumbo
> View attachment 4331817


Yesterday I hit "like" and passed out before I could reply.  Now that my headache is gone, and my helmet is on , I can safely come back and (stare a lot) reply. I LOVE this picture!!!! A LOT!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

LVintage_LVoe said:


> 2nd bag purchase this 2019 and it's just February. What happened to my New Year's resolution? [emoji848][emoji23] Anyways, her first outing. New-to-me MJ Single Baroque [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332519


I’m glad to see you’ve gotten her out and about so soon.  Great bag! 


RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday I hit "like" and passed out before I could reply.  Now that my headache is gone, and my helmet is on , I can safely come back and (stare a lot) reply. I LOVE this picture!!!! A LOT!!!!


ROFL!  Thanks!!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Sonia Rykiel today
(with RM strap)


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Gramercy Top Handle


----------



## whateve

This vintage Coach.


----------



## Venessa84

I might have a little obsession with this Diorama Satchel...



Lunch today with an attorney friend. The short ribs were amazing.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> This vintage Coach.


So cute. I’m not a hand carry gal, but I love different shaped bags like this.


----------



## whateve

OhHelloDoll said:


> So cute. I’m not a hand carry gal, but I love different shaped bags like this.


Thanks. I'm not a hand carry gal usually but I make an exception for bags like this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> Vintage Sonia Rykiel today
> (with RM strap)
> View attachment 4332692


HOW do you find these amazing bags? I’m seriously going to raid your closet. The leather on this looks ah-ma-zing! 





Venessa84 said:


> I might have a little obsession with this Diorama Satchel...
> View attachment 4332992
> View attachment 4332993
> 
> Lunch today with an attorney friend. The short ribs were amazing.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sparkletastic said:


> HOW do you find these amazing bags? I’m seriously going to raid your closet. The leather on this looks ah-ma-zing! Beautiful!!!!


While you’re doing that, I’ll be going for your red Chanel!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Molly0 said:


> While you’re doing that, I’ll be going for your red Chanel!


Maybe we need a lending library policy.


----------



## Lena Adams

Sparkletastic said:


> Maybe we need a lending library policy.


Hello everybody. Today I am carrying classic Chanel bag which I just love...


----------



## Dacecat

New to me tod’s d cube bag. Quite old but still great for work.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> This vintage Coach.


such a lovely, special piece!!


----------



## ksuromax

my very first BV hobo


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> such a lovely, special piece!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This vintage Coach.


A MA Z ING!!!!!!! Love this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4332885
> 
> 
> Coach Gramercy Top Handle


Love LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE  !


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday I hit "like" and passed out before I could reply.  Now that my headache is gone, and my helmet is on , I can safely come back and (stare a lot) reply. I LOVE this picture!!!! A LOT!!!!


I thought you would pass out too!! Glad you're back!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> 2nd bag purchase this 2019 and it's just February. What happened to my New Year's resolution? [emoji848][emoji23] Anyways, her first outing. New-to-me MJ Single Baroque [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332519


The double stitched quilting is really cool!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought you would pass out too!! Glad you're back!!!


 Thanks! And I'm still going back to stare at @Sparkletastic 's bag!  The red is so vibrant, and the picture is so clear. it looks like you can just touch the bag and pull it out the picture. (You can't. I tried. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! And I'm still going back to stare at @Sparkletastic 's bag!  The red is so vibrant, and the picture is so clear. it looks like you can just touch the bag and pull it out the picture. (You can't. I tried. )


Yeah. I was gonna try until you said it can't be done.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah. I was gonna try until you said it can't be done.


Save yourself the pain!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> my very first BV hobo


The OG that started the party!  LOL! 


RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! And I'm still going back to stare at @Sparkletastic 's bag!  The red is so vibrant, and the picture is so clear. it looks like you can just touch the bag and pull it out the picture. (You can't. I tried. )


Thanks to iPhone portrait mode. Lol!!!!


Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah. I was gonna try until you said it can't be done.


 I’m starting a lending library with @Molly0. Join us! But, be aware I’ll be a little lax in my returns.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> The OG that started the party!  LOL!
> 
> Thanks to iPhone portrait mode. Lol!!!!
> I’m starting a lending library with @Molly0. Join us! But, be aware I’ll be a little lax in my returns.


I'm  in!!


----------



## TCB

Coach Dreamer 21


----------



## faithbw

My travelling companion on this rather cold Vegas morning.


----------



## faithbw

TCB said:


> Coach Dreamer 21
> 
> View attachment 4333460


That is a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Dreamer color is quite dreamy!


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t believe I’ve had this Fendi 3jours for 5 years


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Coach Dreamer 21
> 
> View attachment 4333460


She's beautiful!


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> my very first BV hobo


Gorgeous bag. I love the way you put colors together, very classy and stylish.


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous bag. I love the way you put colors together, very classy and stylish.


thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

TCB said:


> Coach Dreamer 21
> 
> View attachment 4333460


This is such a fun color!!!


----------



## TCB

faithbw said:


> That is a beautiful color!


Thank you!!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> The Dreamer color is quite dreamy!


Thank you, SM!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> This is such a fun color!!!


Thank you, Sparkle!


----------



## inkfade

My Steven Alan Kate crossbody, at home and then on the way to work with me this morning.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in noir w/shw


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in noir w/shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333714


This is gorgeous!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach pre-creed Courier Pouch


----------



## whateve

My new Balenciaga.


----------



## Sparkletastic

TCB said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you! 



whateve said:


> My new Balenciaga.


What a stunning color!


----------



## TCB

whateve said:


> My new Balenciaga.


!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> My new Balenciaga.


You're on a roll whateve! Is that number #3?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> My new Balenciaga.


What a fabulous colour!


----------



## tealocean

Monique1004 said:


> Hermès garden party 30 in cobalt.


Thank you! She is stunning!


----------



## Monique1004

I picked up this furry handle cover during the trip to Korea at the end of last year. There were so many different kinds. Now that I put it on.... thinking. Hmmm... could be a little too much. However I love how soft it feels when carried though. Also got this beautiful red envelope from a co-worker for the lunar new year. Happy lucky pig year!


----------



## TCB

Monique1004 said:


> I picked up this furry handle cover during the trip to Korea at the end of last year. There were so many different kinds. Now that I put it on.... thinking. Hmmm... could be a little too much. However I love how soft it feels when carried though. Also got this beautiful red envelope from a co-worker for the lunar new year. Happy lucky pig year!
> View attachment 4334102


Cute!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> I picked up this furry handle cover during the trip to Korea at the end of last year. There were so many different kinds. Now that I put it on.... thinking. Hmmm... could be a little too much. However I love how soft it feels when carried though. Also got this beautiful red envelope from a co-worker for the lunar new year. Happy lucky pig year!
> View attachment 4334102


i think it’s adorable


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sparkletastic said:


> Running errands with my Chanel red lambie Jumbo [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331817


Gorgeous, stunning, glorious! What else? It's simply fantastic! Love this, Sparkle! [emoji7]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4331543


She's so lovely! I miss my MAM..


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad to see you’ve gotten her out and about so soon.  Great bag!



I can't resist testing her out.. Ms. Bal Town was quite sad because of that so I switched again to her as I'm heading to a LV store right now to have them check my Jeanne's snap button. It became loose too soon   Not even a month has passed. 




Waiting for the train..


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What a stunning color!





TCB said:


> !!





Addicted to bags said:


> You're on a roll whateve! Is that number #3?


It's my second Bal. It's also the second purple bag I bought this year!


Narnanz said:


> What a fabulous colour!


Thank you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I can't resist testing her out.. Ms. Bal Town was quite sad because of that so I switched again to her as I'm heading to a LV store right now to have them check my Jeanne's snap button. It became loose too soon   Not even a month has passed.
> 
> View attachment 4334154
> 
> 
> Waiting for the train..



And a pic of her in the LV store. I decided to have my Jeanne wallet's snap button repaired than choose the new Jeanne that was left in the store. It's button is starting to get loose as well. And I don't to replace my Jeanne with another wallet. I love her already. Now, it will take 10 weeks or hopefully less, my SA said. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




By the way, I also went to the Balenciaga boutique bec. I asked if they can put holes in my Town's strap. The bag falls below my hip when I use the crossbody strap. Unfortunately they don't. Bummer.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sorry double post. Don't know how to delete it completely.


----------



## Shelby33

LVintage_LVoe said:


> She's so lovely! I miss my MAM..


Oh thank you! I know, can only find them pre-loved, which is just as well!


----------



## Shelby33

LVintage_LVoe said:


> And a pic of her in the LV store. I decided to have my Jeanne wallet's snap button repaired than choose the new Jeanne that was left in the store. It's button is starting to get loose as well. And I don't to replace my Jeanne with another wallet. I love her already. Now, it will take 10 weeks or hopefully less, my SA said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334230
> 
> 
> By the way, I also went to the Balenciaga boutique bec. I asked if they can put holes in my Town's strap. The bag falls below my hip when I use the crossbody strap. Unfortunately they don't. Bummer.


Could a cobbler do it?


----------



## christinemliu

LVintage_LVoe said:


> And a pic of her in the LV store. I decided to have my Jeanne wallet's snap button repaired than choose the new Jeanne that was left in the store. It's button is starting to get loose as well. And I don't to replace my Jeanne with another wallet. I love her already. Now, it will take 10 weeks or hopefully less, my SA said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334230
> 
> 
> By the way, I also went to the Balenciaga boutique bec. I asked if they can put holes in my Town's strap. The bag falls below my hip when I use the crossbody strap. Unfortunately they don't. Bummer.


I am a shorty so I always need to add holes to straps; if you don't mind DIY, you could purchase a leather hole punch, usually around $20...just put a little muscle when you press the clamps...I have something similar to this:


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Shelby33 said:


> Could a cobbler do it?


Hi Shelby! That's what the SA in Balenciaga told me. But I'm afraid a cobbler would ruin the strap (too paranoid as this is my 1st Bal).. I think I'll research for a reputable cobbler then


----------



## leechiyong

Taking out my Tod’s:


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

christinemliu said:


> I am a shorty so I always need to add holes to straps; if you don't mind DIY, you could purchase a leather hole punch, usually around $20...just put a little muscle when you press the clamps...I have something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334370


Wow, you are too brave Christine! I'll be needing lots of that if I go the DIY route. If a cobbler's services would cost more than the leather hole punch, I guess I'll buy and just let DH do the punching for me. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Sparkletastic

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Gorgeous, stunning, glorious! What else? It's simply fantastic! Love this, Sparkle! [emoji7]


Thank you!!!!


LVintage_LVoe said:


> I can't resist testing her out.. Ms. Bal Town was quite sad because of that so I switched again to her as I'm heading to a LV store right now to have them check my Jeanne's snap button. It became loose too soon   Not even a month has passed.
> 
> View attachment 4334154
> 
> 
> Waiting for the train..


Yay!  I love the Town. I think it’s such a great shape and size.   

And pinching a hole in a strap is a very easy thing for a cobbler to do (or to DIY). Honestly, I’d go the DIY route because it is so easy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It's my second Bal. It's also the second purple bag I bought this year!
> 
> Thank you!


I love purple and would love a bag in purple if it could meet all my specs so I understand the purple love


----------



## TCB

Hologram Mini Stella


----------



## southernbelle43

My Arayla Nightingale bag in fawn butter leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> I picked up this furry handle cover during the trip to Korea at the end of last year. There were so many different kinds. Now that I put it on.... thinking. Hmmm... could be a little too much. However I love how soft it feels when carried though. Also got this beautiful red envelope from a co-worker for the lunar new year. Happy lucky pig year!
> View attachment 4334102


Oh I love the handle cozy!!!! So fluffy and luxurious!!!!! And the bag is GORGEOUSSS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> My Arayla Nightingale bag in fawn butter leather.
> View attachment 4334754


Yes!!!! Butter is Better!!!!!!!


----------



## luvlux64

With my Boy today  ! TGIF


----------



## christinemliu

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Wow, you are too brave Christine! I'll be needing lots of that if I go the DIY route. If a cobbler's services would cost more than the leather hole punch, I guess I'll buy and just let DH do the punching for me. Thanks for the suggestion


You're welcome! Convenience won over bravery for me haha. Otherwise...you'd spot me a mile away because my bag was knocking against my knees...


----------



## cajhingle

my ‘go to’ lately, casual at its best


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mandarina Duck and Off White


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> I can’t believe I’ve had this Fendi 3jours for 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333580


@Venessa84 I love every bag you’ve posted in the past couple of weeks! The Coco Handle, Diorama satchel, LV empreinte - all gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

whateve said:


> My new Balenciaga.


Wowzers, what a colour!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I am doing a few deliberate rotations to carry bags that are older, and don’t get as much love in my wardrobe. 

I decided to donate one, and fell back in love with three. All good 

Here are two I carried for a few weeks. 
- Gucci D-Ring Abbey. So comfortable to carry! It was raining a lot and this was completely carefree. 
- LE Lady Dior, cream lambskin. Love how elegant she is, and the east west layout makes things so easy to find. 

Now carrying my Coco Handle


----------



## wkim

My Madewell Transport Tote in chocolate. And a Mansur Gavriel bucket in Brandy. They're my oldies but goodies in this drab weather. The more beat-up they get, the better! I LOVE me some scarred up leather


----------



## christinemliu

Hanging at Costco...Massaccesi Selene Midi...next to probably the cheapest item by unit cost haha:


----------



## Iamminda

christinemliu said:


> Hanging at Costco...Massaccesi Selene Midi...next to probably the cheapest item by unit cost haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335782



Beautiful bag.  And I have to say I am really enjoying these bags at Costco pics — love seeing what stuff Costco offers around the country.  Btw, what a great price for a case of those cup ramen noodles, lol.


----------



## christinemliu

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag.  And I have to say I am really enjoying these bags at Costco pics — love seeing what stuff Costco offers around the country.  Btw, what a great price for a case of those cup ramen noodles, lol.


Thank you! I know, crazy price right...my math wizard DH was stunned and had to calculate in his head twice because he couldn't believe it was less than $0.25 / cup...

But, I couldn't find those Madeleine chocolate thingies...sad...


----------



## TrixyG

Keeping me company in rainy San Diego today.


----------



## myluvofbags

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4336016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping me company in rainy San Diego today.



So cute, love the cherries!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> @Venessa84 I love every bag you’ve posted in the past couple of weeks! The Coco Handle, Diorama satchel, LV empreinte - all gorgeous!



Coming from you means a lot! You have an amazing collection. Last week I tried to use a different bag each time I went out. Now I’ll probably use the Lady Dior for a couple of weeks and then try to switch bags again and post them.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> I am doing a few deliberate rotations to carry bags that are older, and don’t get as much love in my wardrobe.
> 
> I decided to donate one, and fell back in love with three. All good
> 
> Here are two I carried for a few weeks.
> - Gucci D-Ring Abbey. So comfortable to carry! It was raining a lot and this was completely carefree.
> - LE Lady Dior, cream lambskin. Love how elegant she is, and the east west layout makes things so easy to find.
> 
> Now carrying my Coco Handle



And now I’m updated on this thread and see you’re doing something similar. Love rocking older bags, almost feels like a whole new bag again.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307


!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307



I really like the pebble leather on this one.  Also like that it has a leather strap (I don’t like nylon strap as much — for ex, I love the ME District PM but wished it didn’t have a nylon strap since it tends to get pilly).


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307



Very stylish, looks good on you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> !!!



Thank you TCB 



Iamminda said:


> I really like the pebble leather on this one.  Also like that it has a leather strap (I don’t like nylon strap as much — for ex, I love the ME District PM but wished it didn’t have a nylon strap since it tends to get pilly).



I so agree with you Minda! I hate nylon or canvas straps on our luxury bags! My Graphite District PM strap is canvas which I thought was worse then nylon? I also have an Evelyne with a canvas strap. A kind tpf'er told me to scotch guard spray the canvas strap as it will prevent pilling. I haven't had a chance to do it yet. Don't know if it works for nylon. Will let you know if it works 



myluvofbags said:


> Very stylish, looks good on you.



Thank you for your kind words myluvofbags!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TCB
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree with you Minda! I hate nylon or canvas straps on our luxury bags! My Graphite District PM strap is canvas which I thought was worse then nylon? I also have an Evelyne with a canvas strap. A kind tpf'er told me to scotch guard spray the canvas strap as it will prevent pilling. I haven't had a chance to do it yet. Don't know if it works for nylon. Will let you know if it works
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words muluvofbags!



Oh sorry I meant to say canvas strap (not nylon, don’t know where nylon came from, lol).  That’s a good tip about scotch guarding the strap to prevent piling.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307



What?!?  But it’s not a Lindy[emoji6][emoji6]!!


----------



## Caisah

Technically I carried it yesterday, but I want to show her off regardless.

My new Stella McCartney Falabella shoulderbag: 







My engament ring accompanied it.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307


This looks great, ATB! What a practical messenger bag, and big enough for a laptop and travel while still being quite sleek. It looks great on you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> Coming from you means a lot! You have an amazing collection. Last week I tried to use a different bag each time I went out. Now I’ll probably use the Lady Dior for a couple of weeks and then try to switch bags again and post them.


That’s very sweet of you Your new Lady is dreamy  Have fun carrying her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks great, ATB! What a practical messenger bag, and big enough for a laptop and travel while still being quite sleek. It looks great on you!


Thank you Miss Dawn! And from your home country too


----------



## luvlux64

Going to a kids bday party with my baby Evie!  
Have an awesome Sunday  
(Hermes Evelyne tpm in Rose Extreme)


----------



## TCB

Rockie for church


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Rockie for church
> 
> View attachment 4337206


What a red beauty!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> What a red beauty!


haha Thank you so much, RN!  I almost tagged you because it was red 
But I knew you'd spot it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> haha Thank you so much, RN!  I almost tagged you because it was red
> But I knew you'd spot it.


 Wherever there's a red bag....I'll be there!


----------



## Venessa84

Loving all the reds being posted! Here’s mine for the past couple of days. Shopping and lunch with mom for our birthdays (we’re 5 days apart), dinner last night with DH and DS for more birthday celebrations, and christening today with my Rockstud pumps 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy Sunday everyone!!


----------



## Monique1004

Miss_Dawn said:


> I am doing a few deliberate rotations to carry bags that are older, and don’t get as much love in my wardrobe.
> 
> I decided to donate one, and fell back in love with three. All good
> 
> Here are two I carried for a few weeks.
> - Gucci D-Ring Abbey. So comfortable to carry! It was raining a lot and this was completely carefree.
> - LE Lady Dior, cream lambskin. Love how elegant she is, and the east west layout makes things so easy to find.
> 
> Now carrying my Coco Handle



All very classic & lovely!


----------



## Monique1004

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 4336016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping me company in rainy San Diego today.



You just reminded me that I haven’t carried my cherry speedy for a while. Love the cherry LV.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Monique1004 said:


> All very classic & lovely!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Defectedmelody

One of my favourite work bags for a day at the office [emoji173]️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Loving all the reds being posted! Here’s mine for the past couple of days. Shopping and lunch with mom for our birthdays (we’re 5 days apart), dinner last night with DH and DS for more birthday celebrations, and christening today with my Rockstud pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337324
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!!



Hi V!  I saw your bag recently in a forum I only view. I don't own the brand so I don't comment or like. But believe me, when I saw this bag...   She's beautiful!  Thanks for posting her here!


----------



## Venessa84

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi V!  I saw your bag recently in a forum I only view. I don't own the brand so I don't comment or like. But believe me, when I saw this bag...   She's beautiful!  Thanks for posting her here!



Much appreciated! I think it’s you who has some red collection if I remember correctly.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Much appreciated! I think it’s you who has some red collection if I remember correctly.


Thanks V! I do have a growing collection of red bags. I'm hoping one day my red bag collection will include Dior, Louis Vuitton, Celine, in addition to other premiere designers.


----------



## elenkat27

Broke out my vintage Chanel for dinner and drinks tonight!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

christinemliu said:


> You're welcome! Convenience won over bravery for me haha. Otherwise...you'd spot me a mile away because my bag was knocking against my knees...


Lol! You're hilarious! [emoji23] Thanks again! [emoji8]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough of Mandarina Duck


----------



## Livia1

Hermes Evelyne today


----------



## ColdSteel

Balenciaga Papier a4... we’re going on a short vacation!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307


Gorgeous bag, suits you perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Shopped my own closet today and forgot I had this east-west orientation Burberry messenger bag. Glad I rediscovered her.
> 
> View attachment 4336306
> View attachment 4336307


What a nice find!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!


----------



## elenkat27

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!



Stunning!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!



This is soooo pretty! Amazing job!!


----------



## Venessa84

I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady but I’m not...lol


----------



## elenkat27

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady but I’m not...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338290



Love how you tied the twilly!


----------



## TCB

Karl






Baby got back


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!


What an awesome job! Super cute!!


----------



## TCB

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady but I’m not...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338290


That's a Gorgeous Lady!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elenkat27 said:


> Stunning!





Venessa84 said:


> This is soooo pretty! Amazing job!!





TCB said:


> What an awesome job! Super cute!!



Thank you everyone! The first stroke was really scary!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady but I’m not...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338290


I'll never get tired of seeing this bag!



TCB said:


> Karl
> 
> View attachment 4338304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby got back
> 
> View attachment 4338302



So cute!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous bag, suits you perfectly.


Thank you LuckyBitch  Love your name btw


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!


Wowza!!! SSSSSSSmama is so talented and brave to do that!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!



Wow, this looks amazing — you did a great job.  You truly have a gift — such artistry.   And perfect timing for V-Day.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady but I’m not...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338290



Can’t ever get tired of this red beauty — I really love this one a lot (and you have many gorgeous bags).  Please keep posting


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure everyone is tired of seeing this Lady* but I’m not*...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338290


I'm not either!  I'm looking forward to seeing this beauty any time you post it!


----------



## Anisa96

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!


This is awesome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying a Coach bag I finally painted!


You did a wonderful job SM! I love that you can bring your vision to life on your bags! You make them unique and beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wowza!!! SSSSSSSmama is so talented and brave to do that!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, this looks amazing — you did a great job.  You truly have a gift — such artistry.   And perfect timing for V-Day.





Anisa96 said:


> This is awesome!





RuedeNesle said:


> You did a wonderful job SM! I love that you can bring your vision to life on your bags! You make them unique and beautiful!



Thank you lovely ladies!!!! You all are very sweet!  I've wanted to paint some kind of a heart for a long time, and Valentine's day being just around the corner pushed me to do it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you LuckyBitch  Love your name btw


At first I thought you were swearing!


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Poppy Glam Tote with replacement straps


----------



## carterazo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Dusted off another oldie today. Vintage 1993 Vicenza. Have a great day [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331497
> 
> 
> The bottom of the bag [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331498


She' lovely! And still looks fabulous!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Coach Dreamer 21
> 
> View attachment 4333460


So pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> I can’t believe I’ve had this Fendi 3jours for 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333580


So classy!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Rockie for church
> 
> View attachment 4337206


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Loving all the reds being posted! Here’s mine for the past couple of days. Shopping and lunch with mom for our birthdays (we’re 5 days apart), dinner last night with DH and DS for more birthday celebrations, and christening today with my Rockstud pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337324
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!!


Such a lovely ensemble. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Since I don't have a picture of what I carried today, I'll post what I carried before. An oldie that doesn't get enough love from me. Coach Romy in mint.


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> So pretty!


Thank you so much, carterazo!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


 Thank you!!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Since I don't have a picture of what I carried today, I'll post what I carried before. An oldie that doesn't get enough love from me. Coach Romy in mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338672


Love that color!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Love that color!


Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> At first I thought you were swearing!


Smama!!


----------



## essiedub

leechiyong said:


> Work buddies:
> View attachment 4306596


These are so cute! Either the little one is teeny tiny or the large one is mongo gigantic! Is the little one Tods? And is it tiny? Would you post a modeling shot ? Love the blue grey color and the zipper that go down all along the sides..seems it would make it more accessible.


----------



## essiedub

Shelby33 said:


> Changed my mind
> Botkier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313026


Love your Sasha! That color and leather Gorgeous!! is the hobo your preferred carry configuration? My fave is to wrap the handle underneath into the satchel configuration.


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> These are so cute! Either the little one is teeny tiny or the large one is mongo gigantic! Is the little one Tods? And is it tiny? Would you post a modeling shot ? Love the blue grey color and the zipper that go down all along the sides..seems it would make it more accessible.


Exactly what I thought too!


----------



## Shelby33

essiedub said:


> Love your Sasha! That color and leather Gorgeous!! is the hobo your preferred carry configuration? My fave is to wrap the handle underneath into the satchel configuration.


Hi! I usually use it hobo style, but I like it both ways! I love bags you can wear in different ways!


----------



## leechiyong

essiedub said:


> These are so cute! Either the little one is teeny tiny or the large one is mongo gigantic! Is the little one Tods? And is it tiny? Would you post a modeling shot ? Love the blue grey color and the zipper that go down all along the sides..seems it would make it more accessible.


Thank you!  Both!  The grey bag is a laptop bag and huge while the blue is Tod’s and super small.  Here’s an old mod shot:


It actually uses a frame with an internal kisslock which makes it fairly easy to use and adds a nice detail.


----------



## essiedub

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  Both!  The grey bag is a laptop bag and huge while the blue is Tod’s and super small.  Here’s an old mod shot:
> View attachment 4339152
> 
> It actually uses a frame with an internal kisslock which makes it fairly easy to use and adds a nice detail.


Thanks! It’s really cute..looks about the size of the mini lady Dior.  Ah,that it has the kiss lock framework..how awesome!


----------



## TCB




----------



## leechiyong

essiedub said:


> Thanks! It’s really cute..looks about the size of the mini lady Dior.  Ah,that it has the kiss lock framework..how awesome!


It might be closer to the micro.  It’s only about 4 in high and 5.5 in wide.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> View attachment 4339233


The leather looks so impeccable!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  Both!  The grey bag is a laptop bag and huge while the blue is Tod’s and super small.  Here’s an old mod shot:
> View attachment 4339152
> 
> It actually uses a frame with an internal kisslock which makes it fairly easy to use and adds a nice detail.


This is so dang cute.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> The leather looks so impeccable!!


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama!


----------



## themeanreds

I’m doing red bags this week ❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Switched back into this for Valentine's, Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink


----------



## Glttglam

I will also be wearing this Michael Kors necklace. It was a gift. But I'm excited to try their jewelry. I never have.


----------



## RuedeNesle

themeanreds said:


> I’m doing red bags this week ❤️
> View attachment 4339309


Beautiful!  If you're doing red bags this week, it's going to be a good week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Switched back into this for Valentine's, Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink
> View attachment 4339339


This is such a pretty pink, especially with the lock logo!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

carterazo said:


> She' lovely! And still looks fabulous!



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## shoemetheworld

TCB said:


> View attachment 4339233


Love this! I keep debating on getting one used from eBay!


----------



## TCB

shoemetheworld said:


> Love this! I keep debating on getting one used from eBay!


Thanks so much!!  I love it. It holds way more than you think too.  I recommend it.


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> This is such a pretty pink, especially with the lock logo!


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel #7


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> View attachment 4339233


Wow, that vachetta looks so nice!! From what year is this beauty?


----------



## Narnanz

Yesterday, Today and Tommorrow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Yesterday, Today and Tommorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339902


Wow impressive, I can't plan that far ahead. I never know what I'm going to wear for the day so after I choose my outfit then I choose my bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow impressive, I can't plan that far ahead. I never know what I'm going to wear for the day so after I choose my outfit then I choose my bag.


the Longchamp I matched with my fav orange top...the fossil with a flowy top ...but the coach just seems to match everything I have.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, that vachetta looks so nice!! From what year is this beauty?


Thank you so much! It is from 04. I bought it preloved a couple years ago. I was so lucky to have found one in EXCELLENT condition.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Thank you so much! It is from 04. I bought it preloved a couple years ago. I was so lucky to have found one in EXCELLENT condition.


Double Wow! From ‘04 and preowned!?!  Lucky girl! Does it have a zipper closure?


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Double Wow! From ‘04 and preowned!?!  Lucky girl! Does it have a zipper closure?




No zipper but two huge pockets inside. One zipper one. And it had the original pouch it came with. Like a mini pochette attached to the inside.   Great find. Alot of these bags being sold don't include this. Also a lot of this particular style became very sticky at the bottom after time! I am not sure why. Some did and some didn't. Then you would have to have the whole inside redone. I was worried about getting a sticky one, but this one was perfect!


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV large Veneta


Yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red one with a heart.


----------



## leechiyong

LV Apollo charm:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> LV Apollo charm:
> View attachment 4340393


You have THE cutest thangs!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> You have THE cutest thangs!!!


Thank you!  Minis are easy to bring along and always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Molly0

I’ll be joining the “red bag brigade” for the next few days.  At least it’s a bit of brightness in all this ridiculous snow we’re getting here!


----------



## whateve

I'm carrying this ridiculous Coach bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this ridiculous Coach bag.


Are you going to Antartica whateve?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT * *WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY  GOD BLESS! *


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'm carrying this ridiculous Coach bag.


I think  it's cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you going to Antartica whateve?


She's not cuz she doesn't have the matching boots.  Or does she?????


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you going to Antartica whateve?





Sunshine mama said:


> I think  it's cute!





Sunshine mama said:


> She's not cuz she doesn't have the matching boots.  Or does she?????


I have lots of boots but nothing with fur on the top. Hmm, that is a hole in my collection! I can't handle temperatures below 50F so no Antarctica for me!

DH hates this bag, which is why I enjoy carrying it!


----------



## themeanreds

❤️


----------



## whateve

themeanreds said:


> ❤️
> View attachment 4340743


Beautiful! Where did you get that pearl strap? Can you carry it by it, or is it just decoration?


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel #7


Beautiful! 



Sunshine mama said:


> A red one with a heart.


All red bags have a heart. I love your bag and it's heart!



Molly0 said:


> I’ll be joining the “red bag brigade” for the next few days.  At least it’s a bit of brightness in all this ridiculous snow we’re getting here!
> View attachment 4340438



Thanks for joining the brigade! Beautiful! Stay warm and safe!



whateve said:


> I'm carrying this ridiculous Coach bag.



This bag is cute! Laughing at you carrying it because your DH doesn't like it!



themeanreds said:


> ❤️
> View attachment 4340743


What a beauty! I really love it with the pearl [strap]!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I have lots of boots but nothing with fur on the top. Hmm, that is a hole in my collection! I can't handle temperatures below 50F so no Antarctica for me!
> 
> DH hates this bag, which is why I enjoy carrying it!


You are so wickedly fun!!!


----------



## themeanreds

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get that pearl strap? Can you carry it by it, or is it just decoration?


Thank you! I got it here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/647736761/creative-large-pearl-high-quality-purse

On this bag, just decoration. I actually tried carrying the bag with this strap, and it snapped, so I had to put one of the ends back together, lol.

But on a lighter bag, it can work as a replacement strap. My Noe right now is pretty heavy. The shop has many other really cute styles I want to try too, like their acrylic chains.


----------



## 2cello

All these red bags people are carrying are the bomb.

Here is my Victoria Beckham navy crossbody for the day.   The lighting in my office is pretty harsh so the bag is coming out darker than IRL.


----------



## missconvy

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn


----------



## Glttglam

In keeping with the pink theme for Valentine's day I just switched into my Michael Kors floral applique jet set crossbody in soft pink


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> A red one with a heart.


What brand/style is this? It reminds me of the LV one handle bag so much!


----------



## ksuromax

themeanreds said:


> ❤️
> View attachment 4340743


awesome idea, looks very cool!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Valentine's Day SE Blackout on the Valentine's Day, plus plenty of hearts on my scarf


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What brand/style is this? It reminds me of the LV one handle bag so much!


That's why I got this bag! I didn't even have a chance  to get the One Handle bag when I found out about it, and when I saw this on amaz-on, I had to get it. And the quality is AMAZING.

It's a no brand, really nice all leather bag I picked up from amaz on. They no longer carry this style.  I think they just sold a batch, and when these bags were sold out, that was it! They also had it in tan, which I got for my DD1.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> That's why I got this bag! I didn't even have a chance  to get the One Handle bag when I found out about it, and when I saw this on amaz-on, I had to get it. And the quality is AMAZING.
> 
> It's a no brand, really nice all leather bag I picked up from amaz on. They no longer carry this style.  I think they just sold a batch, and when these bags were sold out, that was it! They also had it in tan, which I got for my DD1.


it looks amazing, i really like it. i also missed out on the one handle - it wasn't out long enough to get one


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> it looks amazing, i really like it. i also missed out on the one handle - it wasn't out long enough to get one


I know!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Valentine's Day SE Blackout on the Valentine's Day, plus plenty of hearts on my scarf


Perfect Valentine's day outfit! I love everything!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Happy Valentine's Day! I'm carrying the same bag, but I remembered to pull out my Swatch heart ring that I wear every Valentine's Day. (When I remember! ) It says, "I love you" inside the band.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Valentine's Day SE Blackout on the Valentine's Day, plus plenty of hearts on my scarf


Your bag and scarf!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I'm carrying the same bag, but I remembered to pull out my Swatch heart ring that I wear every Valentine's Day. (When I remember! ) It says, "I love you" inside the band.
> View attachment 4341433


Such a beautiful delicious red!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful delicious red!!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect Valentine's day outfit! I love everything!





Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag and scarf!!!!!!!!


thanks a lot, Lovelies!


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day![emoji813] I'm carrying the same bag, but I remembered to pull out my Swatch heart ring that I wear every Valentine's Day. (When I remember! [emoji3]) It says, "I love you" inside the band.
> View attachment 4341433


Wow super gorgeous combo for Valentine's! Very festive


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Wow super gorgeous combo for Valentine's! Very festive


Thanks GG!


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GG!


Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Happy Valentine's day!


To you also!


----------



## Sparkletastic




----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! I'm carrying the same bag, but I remembered to pull out my Swatch heart ring that I wear every Valentine's Day. (When I remember! ) It says, "I love you" inside the band.
> View attachment 4341433


Happy Valentine's Day RN! This is your holiday with all the red


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Valentine's Day RN! This is your holiday with all the red


Happy Valentine's Day to you too ATB! 
Yes! I love this holiday!


----------



## fashiondiva17

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## fashiondiva17

*I am wearing my new Gucci got for valentines. *


----------



## Cookiefiend

fashiondiva17 said:


> *I am wearing my new Gucci got for valentines. *



What a fun pop of color!


----------



## leechiyong

Pink Bulgari for Valentine’s Day:


----------



## fashiondiva17

Cookiefiend said:


> What a fun pop of color!


Thank you !


----------



## Sparkletastic

Oooooooohhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Chanel City tote on black caviar with ruthenium hardware


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Pink Bulgari for Valentine’s Day:
> View attachment 4341634


Either the cookie is a giant cookie or your Bulgari is tiny!  Either way,  it's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Pink for Valentine's!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Pink for Valentine's!


Happy Valentine's Day WE! 
I bought this bag in pink too. I sold it when I moved in 2014. And I miss it more every time I see it! At the time I sold it I was carrying bigger bags and I didn't use it much. If I knew then, what I know now.....it would be here with me. Yours is beautiful! It looks new! And don't get me started on your beautiful bag charm!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day WE!
> I bought this bag in pink too. I sold it when I moved in 2014. And I miss it more every time I see it! At the time I sold it I was carrying bigger bags and I didn't use it much. If I knew then, what I know now.....it would be here with me. Yours is beautiful! It looks new! And don't get me started on your beautiful bag charm!


Thanks! I don't carry it much because I don't really do pastels. But it sure is beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Pink for Valentine's!


Sameseys...but Im using the tan...gosh that is a nice pink...not too bubblegum.


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> To you also![emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

Perfect bag to debut on Valentine’s Day. My Anya Hindmarch camera bag! Happy Valentine’s Day!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Mommy (Lady Dior) and Daughter (Dolce & Gabbana) Valentine’s Day bags.

I hope everyone had a wonderful day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4341916
> 
> 
> Mommy (Lady Dior) and Daughter (Dolce & Gabbana) Valentine’s Day bags.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day!


YAY! I get to see your Dior beauty again! I just love Valentine's Day!
I hope you had a wonderful day too!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I’ve had my eye out for this tote, ever since I saw @beesaunt ‘s post about it!  I found one at Nordy in Chicago, but it’s also online as well.   My fave thing (besides the happy dots) is the smooshiness!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Mcandy

My husband bought me my first gucci for valentines day. Its a gucci bloom gg supreme canvas small top handle. Imagine posting in facebook amids all the flower posts. Mine was printed on the bag itself lol. My husband hasnt given me any valentines gift for 4 years so  he had to spent the bucks lol


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> I’ve had my eye out for this tote, ever since I saw @beesaunt ‘s post about it!  I found one at Nordy in Chicago, but it’s also online as well.   My fave thing (besides the happy dots) is the smooshiness!  [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4342118


So cute! I am really appreciating this brand lately. I don't have anything Yet.


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> So cute! I am really appreciating this brand lately. I don't have anything Yet.


Thanks!  I am really liking what KG is doing.  The rainbow striped WOC and the orange transparent bag are on their way to me now.   The only bags that I've ordered that I didn't like were the round leather bag (the bag didn't seem structured enough to hold the shape/zipper was flimsy and hard to zip), and the mini tweed bag (tweed felt a little cheap, and the pattern was crooked).  But for the price, KG is definitely getting style points!  I have the rainbow flap bag and love it.


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks!  I am really liking what KG is doing.  The rainbow striped WOC and the orange transparent bag are on their way to me now.   The only bags that I've ordered that I didn't like were the round leather bag (the bag didn't seem structured enough to hold the shape/zipper was flimsy and hard to zip), and the mini tweed bag (tweed felt a little cheap, and the pattern was crooked).  But for the price, KG is definitely getting style points!  I have the rainbow flap bag and love it.


I am LOVING the metallic rainbow bags. And I love the tweed with pink that has the hologram/oil slick chain strap!!
 I hate that the tweed is not good.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Either the cookie is a giant cookie or your Bulgari is tiny!  Either way,  it's gorgeous!



+1[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> I am LOVING the metallic rainbow bags. And I love the tweed with pink that has the hologram/oil slick chain strap!!
> I hate that the tweed is not good.


I had recently had out my Chanel tweed flap, so that close handling may have affected my opinion about the tweed quality....but you might get a non-crooked tweed, which would have tempted me for sure!  (I ordered the pink/black mini Kensington tweed.) . If it's an easy return for you to do (in case you don't like it), I say go for it!   As far as the rainbow metallic, I love the flap, and ordered the WOC after seeing it on my goddaughter (had ordered one for her as a gift).  I will never get sick of the those fun colors!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> I had recently had out my Chanel tweed flap, so that close handling may have affected my opinion about the tweed quality....but you might get a non-crooked tweed, which would have tempted me for sure!  (I ordered the pink/black mini Kensington tweed.) . If it's an easy return for you to do (in case you don't like it), I say go for it!   As far as the rainbow metallic, I love the flap, and ordered the WOC after seeing it on my goddaughter (had ordered one for her as a gift).  I will never get sick of the those fun colors!


Yeah, next to Chanel, nothing compares IMO. I have a few Chanels, but I don't have a tweed though. So it probably wouldn't bother me lol 

Thanks for the intel. I just recently started looking at them. You got some good ones!!!  I love that metallic rainbow backpack too!!!!!!!  ugh I want them all! LOL  Please post the WOC when it comes!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## designernatashaarora

Designer handbags bring comfort and convenience that can easy to carry in a business meeting, shopping, party casual event among others.


----------



## luvlux64

Went to pick up my Valentines gift today with hubby  . Happy Friday! 
Reveal in Chanel thread


----------



## luvlux64

Went to pick up my Valentines gift today with hubby  . Happy Friday! 
Reveal in Chanel thread 
View attachment 4342911


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Cool! You have the coolest bags and straps!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I’ve had my eye out for this tote, ever since I saw @beesaunt ‘s post about it!  I found one at Nordy in Chicago, but it’s also online as well.   My fave thing (besides the happy dots) is the smooshiness!  [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4342118


Cute! I LOVE squishy leather! It's the best kind!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Perfect bag to debut on Valentine’s Day. My Anya Hindmarch camera bag! Happy Valentine’s Day!!!
> View attachment 4341888


This bag has such pretty colors, and matches your bag perfectly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Pink for Valentine's!


This is such a pretty pink! It reminds me of a strawberry shake, which is my favorite.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but just got the Michael Kors Runway watch for Valentine's. It is my first time trying a rose gold watch.


----------



## netter

MK Bedford Bowling for handbag. I am on a one week run with this one. I haven't pulled it out for over a year. Loving it.

 Business case I've been carrying for many months until I find another to replace - Kate Spade , Beacon Court Jeanne. Gray.


----------



## TCB

226


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty pink! It reminds me of a strawberry shake, which is my favorite.


Thank you! It does look like that! DH loves strawberry malts, not shakes. He won't have them if they don't have malt. I don't think malt goes with strawberry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> 226
> 
> View attachment 4343005


Beautiful color!!!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful color!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Molly0

This weird little bag from ALXILIARY (or Auxiliary)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_Gianfranco Ferré_


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Still carrying my Coco Handle (“Sweetie”) 

Here are pictures of her gallivanting around on her valentine’s weekend getaway


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> Still carrying my Coco Handle (“Sweetie”)
> 
> Here are pictures of her gallivanting around on her valentine’s weekend getaway



Gorgeous shots! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous shots! Gorgeous bag!!


Thank you


----------



## lenarmc

New-to-me See by Chloe. It’s gorgeous. My Fendi B bag is in the background along with chocolates from my students on the side!


----------



## carterazo

Coach striped Borough


----------



## serenityneow

New Orleans Jazz/Funk show with Bottega Veneta mini Montebello.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> 226
> 
> View attachment 4343005





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful color!!!


+1 on that TCB!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Costco shopping


----------



## Misliz

My companion today


----------



## BlueCherry

Friday night, slg’s only and the bag I’m currently using


----------



## taho

relaxed Sunday with speedy b 30 de


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping
> 
> View attachment 4344000


I LOVE these cookies... therefore I never buy them!!!!
And your Burberry looks delish! I would buy that!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> +1 on that TCB!



Thank you, ATB!!!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping
> 
> View attachment 4344000


Love this bag!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunday Funday with the Diorever in indigo
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looking forward to when that glass of sparkling cider is a glass of champagne


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Sunday Funday with the Diorever in indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344668
> 
> 
> Looking forward to when that glass of sparkling cider is a glass of champagne


This BLUE is something else!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Nano Akris Ai:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach today for lunch and shopping. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling on weekend ride.


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Nano Akris Ai:
> View attachment 4344672


Love love!  . . .that leather!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> This BLUE is something else!!!



It is isn’t? I have a lot of blue bags and wondered if I needed another one. But this blue just really pops and is such a perfect accent color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> It is isn’t? I have a lot of blue bags and wondered if I needed another one. But this blue just really pops and is such a perfect accent color.


Blue is usually not my color of choice,  since I love warm colors like red, pink, orange, and yellow. But I think  I need this bag in this color in my life!! Or at least this color!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Nano Akris Ai:
> View attachment 4344672


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Oh my! What a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Sunday Funday with the Diorever in indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344668
> 
> 
> Looking forward to when that glass of sparkling cider is a glass of champagne


Stunning color!


----------



## serenityneow

leechiyong said:


> Nano Akris Ai:
> View attachment 4344672



I love Akris bags.  Thanks for posting—they’re infrequent on TPF.


----------



## magdalinka

Red Fleurette coat, Hermes Brins D’or cashmere GM and Chanel Petit Mini Shopper celebrating Chinese New Year.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^Beautiful coat!


----------



## Sparkletastic

magdalinka said:


> Red Fleurette coat, Hermes Brins D’or cashmere GM and Chanel Petit Mini Shopper celebrating Chinese New Year.
> 
> View attachment 4344885


Love the red of your coat


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning color!



Thank you lady!


----------



## Minkette

Maddie in Tile Blue! [emoji7]


----------



## leechiyong

serenityneow said:


> I love Akris bags.  Thanks for posting—they’re infrequent on TPF.


Akris is far too underrated.  The lines, the leather, so amazing.


----------



## Glttglam

Minkette said:


> Maddie in Tile Blue! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345231


Super gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## pmburk

My new Portland Leather tote today.


----------



## magdalinka

NateSelwyn25 said:


> ^Beautiful coat!





Sparkletastic said:


> Love the red of your coat



Thank you


----------



## ninama

_.
Scuola del Cuoio in glossy black alligator. . .
._

_

_


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Lifetime Leather co tote, I love this bag.


----------



## Cupid92

I just got the Polene bag numero Un today in the mail-burgundy color. I can't wait to switch my things over-its beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cupid92 said:


> I just got the Polene bag numero Un today in the mail-burgundy color. I can't wait to switch my things over-its beautiful


Yayee! Congrats!


----------



## themeanreds

I wore this one on Saturday to finish off the week of reds


----------



## tealocean

Minkette said:


> Maddie in Tile Blue! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345231


Sweet color!!


----------



## coolmelondew




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Sparkletastic

A beloved icon is gone. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnn.com/style/amp/karl-lagerfeld-dead-intl/index.html


----------



## Molly0

Karl Lagerfeld today.


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> A beloved icon is gone.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnn.com/style/amp/karl-lagerfeld-dead-intl/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346084


I'm so upset about this.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Pochette NM [emoji813]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> I wore this one on Saturday to finish off the week of reds
> 
> View attachment 4345851


What a beautiful  red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Karl Lagerfeld today.
> View attachment 4346347


Love the Chevron.  And so appropriate for today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dejahlovelee said:


> Pochette NM [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346378


The orange and the damier ebene look soooo good together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

magdalinka said:


> Red Fleurette coat, Hermes Brins D’or cashmere GM and Chanel Petit Mini Shopper celebrating Chinese New Year.
> 
> View attachment 4344885


You look smashing in that red coat and the black Chanel!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coolmelondew said:


> View attachment 4345908


One can never go wrong with this H wallet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


Awww! I miss you modeling your cool shopper!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


----------



## RuedeNesle

themeanreds said:


> I wore this one on Saturday to finish off the week of reds
> 
> View attachment 4345851


What a Grand Finale!  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


You are so talented! I love how you repainted Faye and gave her a quilted look. She's a chameleon! I can't wait to see what you paint next.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You are so talented! I love how you repainted Faye and gave her a quilted look. She's a chameleon! I can't wait to see what you paint next.


Thank you RN! I think i really like this look for now.  But I may paint some furniture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN! I think i really like this look for now.  *But I may paint some furniture.*


Happy painting!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.



You did this?!? It’s gorgeous. Very talented indeed.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


looks very cool! good job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy painting!





Venessa84 said:


> You did this?!? It’s gorgeous. Very talented indeed.





ksuromax said:


> looks very cool! good job!


Thank you !!!


----------



## remainsilly

Break from road journey. 
On cold & rainy day.
Thanks to cafe, for welcoming dog inside.



Timbuk2 classic messenger (small) hanging on heroclip.


----------



## ksuromax

remainsilly said:


> Break from road journey.
> On cold & rainy day.
> Thanks to cafe, for welcoming dog inside.
> View attachment 4346444
> View attachment 4346445
> 
> Timbuk2 classic messenger (small) hanging on heroclip.


hats off to the dogs friendly cafe!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage burgundy NYC Coach Convertible Clutch paired with Coach 1941 Tea Rose Dinky strap


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.



Lovely job — you are the queen of purse hacks, beautifying one bag at a time


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> View attachment 4346738
> 
> 
> vintage burgundy NYC Coach Convertible Clutch paired with Coach 1941 Tea Rose Dinky strap



oh my god what a beauty... lovee all your vintage coach bags [emoji7]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> oh my god what a beauty... lovee all your vintage coach bags [emoji7]



Thanks for your sweetness, Jeny09!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


Stunner!  Congrats on a gorgeous job well done!


----------



## Monique1004

My juicy Ferragamo tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> My juicy Ferragamo tote.
> View attachment 4346851


Yummy!!! Love this pink!


----------



## foreverbagslove

I’m loving this user friendly bag!!!


----------



## Molly0

Loading up my 1995 Chanel to carry tomorrow (thinking of Karl, of course) when it struck me that Karl was only 61 years of age when this bag came out.   ( I must say she’s aged better than me )


----------



## Molly0

Monique1004 said:


> My juicy Ferragamo tote.
> View attachment 4346851


What a beauty!


----------



## TCB

Honoring Karl tomorrow. 
One of my very favorite bags that I own.


----------



## QueenBv

One of my faves! My croc ysl sac de jour ❤


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## ksuromax

Monique1004 said:


> My juicy Ferragamo tote.
> View attachment 4346851


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

QueenBv said:


> One of my faves! My croc ysl sac de jour ❤


YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pessie

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


You’re very talented, this effect looks fantastic


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar


Love this bag on you!!!! Thanks for being the model!


----------



## Sunshine mama

QueenBv said:


> One of my faves! My croc ysl sac de jour ❤


*Classy!*


----------



## Pessie

My new (to me ) BV


----------



## ccbaggirl89

items to make my workday a bit happier


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy!!! Love this pink!





Monique1004 said:


> My juicy Ferragamo tote.
> View attachment 4346851





Molly0 said:


> What a beauty!





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you for the nice compliments. I love this tote so much that I bought them in 2 different sizes. I never do that. LOL. The leather is so luxurious. I do think Ferragamo bags don’t get enough attention they deserve. I feel so bad that they’re going downhill especially in US.


----------



## doni

Vintage Chanel of course (and a little bit of Fendi)


----------



## elenkat27

Using my camouflaged PS11 today! Hasn’t gotten much use with the snow we’ve had but I’m glad it’s a clear night and I can break her out!


----------



## iqaganda

I prevented buying pricey bags for the past few years with an exemption [emoji56] because I changed my career. As a preschool teacher, we just leave our bags either inside a small cupboard where you have to shove and squeeze your bag to fit it in or just leave on the floor of the classroom because of lack of space.

Recently, I find myself using my special bags to school. And I found a special place for them! [emoji177]

On top of my desk! I’ll just mark my books somewhere else, no problem! [emoji28]


----------



## Sunshine mama

iqaganda said:


> I prevented buying pricey bags for the past few years with an exemption [emoji56] because I changed my career. As a preschool teacher, we just leave our bags either inside a small cupboard where you have to shove and squeeze your bag to fit it in or just leave on the floor of the classroom because of lack of space.
> 
> Recently, I find myself using my special bags to school. And I found a special place for them! [emoji177]
> 
> On top of my desk! I’ll just mark my books somewhere else, no problem! [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347805


That's what the desk was made for, right? 
I'm loving the pink and the hearts!


----------



## iqaganda

Sunshine mama said:


> That's what the desk was made for, right?
> I'm loving the pink and the hearts!



 I actually never use that desk to do my work.. I always use the children's desks! I am used to putting my bag there in that spot and it just recently hit me. That I can use my special purses to work! (After two years, I just recently realized this  )


----------



## QueenBv

Sparkletastic said:


> YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you hun ❤


----------



## QueenBv

Sunshine mama said:


> *Classy!*


Inlove with the details


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Love ALL your postings! This is no exception!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Love ALL your postings! This is no exception!


Sunshine , you are very kind ! Thank you


----------



## southernbelle82

MK jet set crossbody in Luggage. Loving this bag!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.



Looks amazing! A great shade of red


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Jessa backpack. I'm trying it with the new purse strap I just got on sale.


----------



## themeanreds

Vintage Celine today


----------



## Monique1004

Happy bag to carry on my happy birthday! Anya heart hand ebury.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Monique1004 said:


> Happy bag to carry on my happy birthday! Anya heart hand ebury.
> View attachment 4348849



Happy [emoji512] Birthday [emoji320][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

Rambling wild places with timbuk2 classic messenger (small) & 3-way accessory case (on strap).


Pink thing is chums microfiber lens cloth=
https://www.chums.com/eyewear-accessories/pouch-microfiber-lens-cloth


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Jessa backpack. I'm trying it with the new purse strap I just got on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348551


Love this shade of green!


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Rogue 17 in Melon:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 17 in Melon:
> View attachment 4348921


So cute! I wanted this so badly in a bright juicy color but could NEVER find one!


----------



## Monique1004

GeorginaLavender said:


> Happy [emoji512] Birthday [emoji320][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you! thank you!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! I wanted this so badly in a bright juicy color but could NEVER find one!


Thank you!  It was a total impulse purchase.  There was one left in this color in my state when it came up on my list, so I jumped on it.


----------



## TCB

Monique1004 said:


> Happy bag to carry on my happy birthday! Anya heart hand ebury.
> View attachment 4348849


Happy Birthday!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.



I  [emoji173]️ the quilted look!  Did you just eyeball those lines?  [emoji33]


----------



## lenarmc

iqaganda said:


> I prevented buying pricey bags for the past few years with an exemption [emoji56] because I changed my career. As a preschool teacher, we just leave our bags either inside a small cupboard where you have to shove and squeeze your bag to fit it in or just leave on the floor of the classroom because of lack of space.
> 
> Recently, I find myself using my special bags to school. And I found a special place for them! [emoji177]
> 
> On top of my desk! I’ll just mark my books somewhere else, no problem! [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347805


What a blast from the past. I have this bag in brown and haven’t worn it in years. I love it and need to bring it out.


----------



## iqaganda

lenarmc said:


> What a blast from the past. I have this bag in brown and haven’t worn it in years. I love it and need to bring it out.



Yes me too! I love this bag to the point, I named my daughter “Luella!” [emoji16]

My Luella definitely need some bag spa soon though. But I still love wearing her out!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Totally COOL!!


----------



## iqaganda

Pollie-Jean said:


>



OMG I am loving the strap!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB with a yellow strap from another bag.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

ninama said:


> _._
> _Scuola del Cuoio in glossy black alligator. . ._
> _._
> 
> _
> View attachment 4345598
> _


WOAH


----------



## leechiyong

Needed some brightness with these past few gloomy days:


----------



## TCB

Karl


----------



## tealocean

leechiyong said:


> Needed some brightness with these past few gloomy days:
> View attachment 4349674


So fun! Is this a Dinkier? What is this color?


----------



## leechiyong

tealocean said:


> So fun! Is this a Dinkier? What is this color?


Thank you!  It is a Dinkier!  The color is neon pink.


----------



## tealocean

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It is a Dinkier!  The color is neon pink.


Thank you! This is a great bright!


----------



## remainsilly

Timbuk2 classic messenger (small) & 3-way accessory case--wandering trails with dog.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Monique1004 said:


> Happy bag to carry on my happy birthday! Anya heart hand ebury.
> View attachment 4348849





TCB said:


> Karl
> 
> View attachment 4349701


Two really fun bags!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> Two really fun bags!!!!!


Thank you, Sparkle!


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Needed some brightness with these past few gloomy days:
> View attachment 4349674


So darn cute!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this shade of green!


Thank you!  Sorry I just saw your comment


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB with a yellow strap from another bag.


Love that touch of yellow...yellow I think is such a happy colour.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Love that touch of yellow...yellow I think is such a happy colour.


Thank you! I tend to like bright colors and crazy prints during this time of this year.  It's just so gray and cloudy most of the time.


----------



## coolmelondew

after a week of wearing blacks, switching to greys (Saint Laurent Sac de Jour nano and Céline Solo coin and card purse) for the weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB with a yellow strap from another bag.


Hi SM! 
I'm loving the yellow strap and charm! I have a yellow  bag being delivered next week. I'm hoping by Monday while I'm still in the city. It's being delivered to my sister's apartment, where I am now. (But the EDD is Tuesday.) I was thinking it would be a bright change of pace from my red routine. But...now that I'm looking at your pretty strap and charm I'm thinking maybe I should stay in my red bag comfort zone and just get a yellow strap and accessories.  Stay tuned. I'll post if the bag is a keeper!


----------



## missconvy

RM tote. So comfy to wear and I love the color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I'm loving the yellow strap and charm! I have a yellow  bag being delivered next week. I'm hoping by Monday while I'm still in the city. It's being delivered to my sister's apartment, where I am now. (But the EDD is Tuesday.) I was thinking it would be a bright change of pace from my red routine. But...now that I'm looking at your pretty strap and charm I'm thinking maybe I should stay in my red bag comfort zone and just get a yellow strap and accessories.  Stay tuned. I'll post if the bag is a keeper!


Thank you RN. It's hard to stray from the tried and true, especially when the tried and true is red!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Nano Akris Ai:
> View attachment 4344672


OMG! I love this. Can you give us mod shot? Pretty please?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I repainted my Faye and am much happier with the quilted look.


Oh yes, the quilted look is the one!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's bag
> 
> View attachment 4350090


Simple and elegant!


----------



## Sparkletastic

From yesterday evening...

Dior Ultra black studded Diorama WOC worn as a clutch.


----------



## LucyMadrid

To the opera today with my Chanel Timeless in beige and my "mantón de Manila" embroided in silk.


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> Simple and elegant!


Thank you!


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> From yesterday evening...
> 
> Dior Ultra black studded Diorama WOC worn as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350963


Love!!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Ferragamo taking her turn wearing the Beaded Belt Strap today.


----------



## carterazo

Minkette said:


> Maddie in Tile Blue! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345231


This color is so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Monique1004 said:


> Happy bag to carry on my happy birthday! Anya heart hand ebury.
> View attachment 4348849


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Vintage Ferragamo taking her turn wearing the Beaded Belt Strap today.
> View attachment 4351199


Love that strap.


----------



## Monique1004

GeorginaLavender said:


> Happy [emoji512] Birthday [emoji320][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]





TCB said:


> Happy Birthday!





carterazo said:


> Happy belated birthday!



Thank you, lovely TPF friends!!!


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Love that strap.


Thankyou!  It was a lucky thrift find. Appears to be hand woven.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Last night Zara suede bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh yes, the quilted look is the one!!


Thank you !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Vintage Ferragamo taking her turn wearing the Beaded Belt Strap today.
> View attachment 4351199


This bag looks brand spanking new!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks brand spanking new!!!


Thanks!  Yup it has no issues at all. Great leather!  I did take off the shoulder strap tho cuz it was just a little  too 80’s.


----------



## MKB0925

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4351606
> View attachment 4351604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Zara suede bag


Love this bag....looks great on you and your little girl is adorable!


----------



## tatertot

My new Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in Rosa[emoji175]


----------



## Molly0

tatertot said:


> My new Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in Rosa[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351819


Lovely! What a perfect charm!  
Did it come with?


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.


----------



## Monique1004

Yesterday with my prune brillant mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Yesterday with my prune brillant mini
> View attachment 4352023


!!!


----------



## Monique1004

And today with my new Roulis!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Yesterday with my prune brillant mini
> View attachment 4352023


Beautiful Delvaux!!


----------



## tatertot

Molly0 said:


> Lovely! What a perfect charm!
> Did it come with?



Thank you! The charm is from Anthropology


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A playful and surprisingly matching shoe/bag combo! These are my Marvel-themed limited edition Vans, plus my Loewe Amazona colorblock! What a random pairing


----------



## southernbelle82

At my parents house today, couldn’t resist taking a pretty pic of my luggage jet set crossbody.


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A playful and surprisingly matching shoe/bag combo! These are my Marvel-themed limited edition Vans, plus my Loewe Amazona colorblock! What a random pairing
> 
> View attachment 4352310



Love this colorful ensemble!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A playful and surprisingly matching shoe/bag combo! These are my Marvel-themed limited edition Vans, plus my Loewe Amazona colorblock! What a random pairing
> 
> View attachment 4352310


 Very nice!


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi Demetra


----------



## carterazo

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4351606
> View attachment 4351604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Zara suede bag


What a cutie pie! [emoji7]  Your bag is nice too. [emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A playful and surprisingly matching shoe/bag combo! These are my Marvel-themed limited edition Vans, plus my Loewe Amazona colorblock! What a random pairing
> 
> View attachment 4352310


A big  bellebellebelle19!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620



Styling and profilin, ATB! [emoji7]I’ve been enjoying this cooler weather, too.....it’ll be super hot soon enough!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620



Really like your outfit — everything especially the scarf


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## ksuromax

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620


Fabulous Tohu Bohu!!!


----------



## iqaganda

My LV Batignolles Horizontal (oldie but a goodie!)


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351956


Pretty and  love the outer pocket! I have a Morgan Tote in Pearl Gray...such a great neutral!


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> At my parents house today, couldn’t resist taking a pretty pic of my luggage jet set crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352318


Beautiful scenery and bag! Are you able to fit a lot in this bag? I like the shape and chain strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620


The scarf!  The BAG!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


I really LOVE your scarf! Your bag is beautiful and perfect with it! You always crush the bag, scarf, jewelry combo!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> I really LOVE your scarf! Your bag is beautiful and perfect with it! You always crush the bag, scarf, jewelry combo!


thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful scenery and bag! Are you able to fit a lot in this bag? I like the shape and chain strap.



I fit everything I need in it. It took a couple of different trials as to how I pack it though. I figured out that for me as funny as it sounds, I use a little sandwhich bag as a catch all for: ear buds, chapstick, lipstick, meds, anti bac gel, tampon, floss and a pen. I tried a typical catch all but it seemed to take up more room in the bag where the ziplock bag does not. Then I use a MK coin pouch for my wallet to hold my license, debit and credit cards. Then I have my sunglasses in a soft case and my keys which aren’t on a big bulky key fob. With all that it’s not bulky and over stuffed. It’s also super light in weight. I absolutely recommend this bag, even though it’s not a carry your kitchen sink bag. I just decided it’s time to pair down plus with warmer weather coming, I can’t stand to have a big bag full of stuff on my body. I hate that I waited two years to buy the bag! Good luck deciding and let us know if you go for it!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A vintage Gucci bucket bag. Have a nice week everyone and thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Molly0

ccbaggirl89 said:


> A vintage Gucci bucket bag. Have a nice week everyone and thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4353097


Love that vintage Gucci!


----------



## Molly0

Little old RLL gold saddle bag.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Kate Spade fanny pack ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

My one and only Chloé (Aurora)...8 years strong 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I bought this as I totally missed the paddington craze and always love the lock on those bags


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanel small black lambskin classic flap with gold hardware


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620


Love the sprinkles of red!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


This purple is very pretty!


----------



## anitalilac

Yesterday, Massaccesi  Diva in River Vachetta.


----------



## anitalilac

Today 
Massaccesi Midi Victoria in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage in Large.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Yesterday, Massaccesi  Diva in River Vachetta.


Oh, yummy.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Today
> Massaccesi Midi Victoria in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage in Large.


Very elegant.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> From yesterday evening...
> 
> Dior Ultra black studded Diorama WOC worn as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350963


. Lovely bag!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Still cold here in LA so get to wear a jacket for a little longer
> 
> View attachment 4352620


You look tres chic!


----------



## Medusa




----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:
Longchamp
with Kate Spade wallet


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4353716


Cute!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4353716


Your new name is the FAb Mrs. G! 
Love everything about your outfit and then some! Hope you had a great Monday 

BTW, extra love for your cute Tweed jacket and studded flats!! So stylish


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting


----------



## Iamminda

Big love for your whole stylish look 



stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4353716



Big love for your gorgeous PM and those Ferrero Rocher 



Addicted to bags said:


> Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting
> 
> View attachment 4353742


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> You look tres chic!


Merci!


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Claire satchel in bordeaux


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Loewe medium Puzzle in Hazelnut Ivory Black


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Tomorrow:
> Longchamp
> with Kate Spade wallet
> 
> View attachment 4353715
> View attachment 4353731



This has to one of the best Longchamps I’ve seen....and I’m not even a cat person!  Cute[emoji173]️[emoji192][emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Cute!!!



Thanks!  The Kurt Geiger [emoji304] WOC arrived....so cute.  I’ll take pics for you soon!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting
> 
> View attachment 4353742



I love the Bandoliere strap with your PM! [emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Your new name is the FAb Mrs. G!
> Love everything about your outfit and then some! Hope you had a great Monday
> 
> BTW, extra love for your cute Tweed jacket and studded flats!! So stylish



Thanks, ATB!  The jacket is like a sweater.....super comfy (St. John).  I didn’t have to defend myself with the spiked shoes, but I could have! [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Big love for your whole stylish look
> 
> 
> 
> Big love for your gorgeous PM and those Ferrero Rocher



Thank you, Minda!  DS told me, “That flower is almost as big as your hair!”  “Almost”....lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting
> 
> View attachment 4353742


LVE!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, ATB!  The jacket is like a sweater.....super comfy (St. John).  I didn’t have to defend myself with the spiked shoes, but I could have! [emoji23]


Nice! A stylin defender!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Loewe medium Puzzle in Hazelnut Ivory Black
> View attachment 4353798


This color is hazel-NUTS!!! I've never seen this color and it's gorgeous!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Claire satchel in bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353777


Love this shapely elegant bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4353716


Your WHOLE look is très chic!!!! Loooovvvve the green brooch too! Love your St John jacket as well! Their knits are soooo comfy and cute!


----------



## Pessie

Vintage Hermes Bolide


----------



## christinemliu

Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos leather and a Coach charm (eyes look like turn locks haha):


----------



## leechiyong

LV at the dealership:


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Your WHOLE look is très chic!!!! Loooovvvve the green brooch too! Love your St John jacket as well! Their knits are soooo comfy and cute!



Gracias, SM! [emoji175] I don’t wear green that often.....I forget that I love it as an accent. [emoji23]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Totem bag, Gucci studded flats, and Gucci silk flower brooch....Happy Monday! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4353716



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] this entire outfit, but especially the BIG BLOOM[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting
> 
> View attachment 4353742



Why is this NOT a Lindy??[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Why is this NOT a Lindy??[emoji6][emoji6]


My Lindy's have been on vacation 
Actually I haven't worn them lately. We have rain predicted this week so they will have to patiently wait until we stay dry for more than 2-3 days


----------



## Venessa84

Diorama had the pleasure of attending a NY Yankee event tonight at the City Winery in NYC featuring 2 legends, David Cone and David Flaherty


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> This has to one of the best Longchamps I’ve seen....and I’m not even a cat person!  Cute[emoji173]️[emoji192][emoji173]️


Well thank you so much!!!!  
I am obviously a cat lady through and through LOL  
Thanks


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks!  The Kurt Geiger [emoji304] WOC arrived....so cute.  I’ll take pics for you soon!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this shapely elegant bag!


Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## missmandymarie

Givenchy Antigona today, pictured here on my daughter’s Minnie Mouse chair


----------



## TCB

Karl


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] this entire outfit, but especially the BIG BLOOM[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]



Thanks, GL!  I hoard all my Gucci flowers....I haven’t seen Gucci producing any of that size and scale lately, so I baby them.  Like, don’t bump into my flower!! [emoji23]


----------



## iqaganda

I know I am years late from the Celine Trapeze hype but I always wanted this bag for a long time. Despite all the problems with this bag, I still love it! I managed to score a brand new trapeze in the color in medium size with the leather and hardware that I wanted for a good price! My dream bag!! I’m so happy! And I am taking her out for the first time today! [emoji16]


----------



## southernbelle43

iqaganda said:


> I know I am years late from the Celine Trapeze hype but I always wanted this bag for a long time. Despite all the problems with this bag, I still love it! I managed to score a brand new trapeze in the color in medium size with the leather and hardware that I wanted for a good price! My dream bag!! I’m so happy! And I am taking her out for the first time today! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4355689


It doesn’t matter when a bag is popular. Or even if it is popular. If you love it and get joy from it, then it is perfect for you. Congratulations.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach vintage Pony Express Pouch


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach vintage Pony Express Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4356064


Do you know who is jealous?!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach vintage Pony Express Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4356064



Another great picture!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> Another great picture!



Thanks, s+h! I decided sharing photos & blogging would be a new way to have fun with my collection!


----------



## iqaganda

southernbelle43 said:


> It doesn’t matter when a bag is popular. Or even if it is popular. If you love it and get joy from it, then it is perfect for you. Congratulations.



Thanks! Yes, I don't really follow the hype. If it gives me joy with using it, I will still use it. ^_^


----------



## southernbelle43

iqaganda said:


> Thanks! Yes, I don't really follow the hype. If it gives me joy with using it, I will still use it. ^_^


Good for you!  Me too.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> My Lindy's have been on vacation
> Actually I haven't worn them lately. We have rain predicted this week so they will have to patiently wait until we stay dry for more than 2-3 days



Makes sense—I forgot about the LA rain!!![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ariperez

I was using my speedy non stop but this little lady needed a stroll  

(Flower charm and chain are from MyReign.org)


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks, s+h! I decided sharing photos & blogging would be a new way to have fun with my collection!



What a great idea! You have an awesome collection!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> What a great idea! You have an awesome collection!



Thanks again, s+h!


----------



## Pessie

BV Cabat again


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A red one with a heart.


What bag is this? It's adorable!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Le Boy today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> What bag is this? It's adorable!


Thank you! It's from Amazon.


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:  Green Prada Leather Pushlock Satchel


----------



## Molly0

Older MJ bucket


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


COOL!!!! again...


----------



## Jeny09

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach vintage Pony Express Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4356064



Hiii..

That is a beautiful bag you had there... (makes me drooling ) [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii..
> 
> That is a beautiful bag you had there... (makes me drooling ) [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hey, Jeny! Thank you for your compliment & also making me smile!


----------



## elenkat27

Vintage LV Cannes


----------



## Sunshine mama

I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!


This is super cute.  If you happen to have some LV cherry items, this would be the perfect way to showcase them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is super cute.  If you happen to have some LV cherry items, this would be the perfect way to showcase them.


Thank you IM!  No LV cherries. I loooovvvve those!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to Costco today.... I only allow myself to look in this aisle. No buying or tasting
> 
> View attachment 4353742



Love this! Such a sleek bag, Georgina 



Addicted to bags said:


> Merci!



I loved everything about that outfit. Like most of your outfits 



Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!



What a fun bag!! Congratulations on hunting it down!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My blue Prada satchel was worn out sightseeing so she stopped and had a coffee (and maybe a cookie )


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!



This is such a fun cute bag!


----------



## Venessa84

LV Montebello in Amarante at the doc’s


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> LV Montebello in Amarante at the doc’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358052


I love vernis in amarante! It's super glam, yet such a work horse!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!



Omg!  We are [emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]bag twins!!  I love that collection from AH, and managed to grab one on clearance last year.   Great choice!! [emoji523][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a fun bag!! Congratulations on hunting it down!





Venessa84 said:


> This is such a fun cute bag!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Omg!  We are [emoji523][emoji523][emoji523]bag twins!!  I love that collection from AH, and managed to grab one on clearance last year.   Great choice!! [emoji523][emoji7][emoji173]️


You got it on clearance??? I'm so jealous!!! Still, I'm happy I scored one!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> You got it on clearance??? I'm so jealous!!! Still, I'm happy I scored one!!



I did, but it came from AH UK website.  It may be that it only went on sale there.  If you sign up for emails on the AH UK site, you’ll get early access to sales!  It takes about a week for shipping, but has always been complimentary. Sometimes her stuff is cheaper here....you never know.  But anyway, congrats on the bag!  It’s a good one, and is so happy!  [emoji523][emoji173]️[emoji523]


----------



## tenKrat

elenkat27 said:


> Vintage LV Cannes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4357528


I have a vintage Cannes, too, in red. What long strap are you using on yours, and how did you attach it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I did, but it came from AH UK website.  It may be that it only went on sale there.  If you sign up for emails on the AH UK site, you’ll get early access to sales!  It takes about a week for shipping, but has always been complimentary. Sometimes her stuff is cheaper here....you never know.  But anyway, congrats on the bag!  It’s a good one, and is so happy!  [emoji523][emoji173]️[emoji523]


Good to know!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> Good to know!!!!!! Thank you!



Please come visit the Anya Hindmarch thread if you love her bags. 

Any ANYA HINDMARCH lovers out there?

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Any-ANYA-HINDMARCH-lovers-out-there?.18162/


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Please come visit the Anya Hindmarch thread if you love her bags.
> 
> Any ANYA HINDMARCH lovers out there?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Any-ANYA-HINDMARCH-lovers-out-there?.18162/


Thank you. I will!!


----------



## BaggyGenes

Glttglam said:


> Well new record, I spent 3 weeks in a row with the same bag. Now I switched into my Coach mini Brooke carryall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327927


Just in time for spring! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## BaggyGenes

OhHelloDoll said:


> Coach Slim Duffel in camel to the post office and craft store today.
> View attachment 4328793


It seems as though your bag charms have created a penis lol, I'm very childish. My apologies [emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:


----------



## Glttglam

counterproductive said:


> Just in time for spring! [emoji322][emoji322]


Thanks


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> I love vernis in amarante! It's super glam, yet such a work horse!!!



It is, isn’t it? Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!


Hi SM!
You know you had me at red! Such a cute bag!  I hope it brightens up the rainy days ahead!


----------



## BaggyGenes

My newest crossbody- the MCM double milla in a purple that I just adooooore [emoji22]


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> You know you had me at red! Such a cute bag!  I hope it brightens up the rainy days ahead!


Thank you RN! I knew you would approve! It's official now... I can start wearing it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN! I knew you would approve! It's official now... I can start wearing it.


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s today:


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s today:
> View attachment 4358848


Very cute! I'm eyeing the mini Tod's d-styling bag


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Enjoy your day [emoji16]


----------



## Molly0

Auxiliary Bucket by Aritzia


----------



## Narnanz

Cyanide Rose said:


> Enjoy your day [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359015


Gosh thats pretty!...Love that colour.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Narnanz said:


> Gosh thats pretty!...Love that colour.



Thanks so much Narnanz [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!


ACK! Love this bag. Enjoy


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> ACK! Love this bag. Enjoy


Thank you!!!


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow:


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> For tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4359394


Luckyyyyyyy! This is so cool!


----------



## ariperez

My OG! (Flower charm and chain from MyReign.org )


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Luckyyyyyyy! This is so cool!


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier... From maybe 10 years ago!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii..
> 
> That is a beautiful bag you had there... (makes me drooling ) [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Love this style!  I crush on all coach bags from that era. Something about the combination of that thick saddle leather and their designs made them the perfect bags. Such enduring quality and style.


----------



## Sparkletastic

It’s been a silvery, shiny, Sparkletastic weekend. 

Friday: Celebrating with friends and my Fendi Tube WOC in silver calfskin with flower and stud accents 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Saturday: Home stuff shopping all day w/ my pewter lambskin Miu Miu Small Shopping tote and Mr. Sparkle (pic @ Crate & Barrel)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Sunday: Naptime!


----------



## LucyMadrid

View attachment 4360272

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sunday evening with my Gucci Silvie. I've used the bag for two years, not everyday, of course, but still looks like new.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Kimbashop said:


> Love this style!  I crush on all coach bags from that era. Something about the combination of that thick saddle leather and their designs made them the perfect bags. Such enduring quality and style.



Hi, Kimbashop! I agree! Vintage Coach leather is my favorite!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Rainy Days are perfect for the Alma BB


----------



## TCB

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4360277
> View attachment 4360272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday evening with my Gucci Silvie. I've used the bag for two years, not everyday, of course, but still looks like new.


Love the Sylvie!!!  I've been eying these for so long!


----------



## Sparkletastic

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 4360277
> View attachment 4360272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday evening with my Gucci Silvie. I've used the bag for two years, not everyday, of course, but still looks like new.


Beautiful! The Sylvie is a great bag! I bought one for my DD and she loves it.


----------



## Shelby33

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Demetra


So beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

iqaganda said:


> I know I am years late from the Celine Trapeze hype but I always wanted this bag for a long time. Despite all the problems with this bag, I still love it! I managed to score a brand new trapeze in the color in medium size with the leather and hardware that I wanted for a good price! My dream bag!! I’m so happy! And I am taking her out for the first time today! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4355689


I love the pop of orange! I don't know if the craze is over, but even if it is, there was a craze because it was and IS a great bag! I would use it for years to come!


----------



## Shelby33

Venessa84 said:


> LV Montebello in Amarante at the doc’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358052


Stunning bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Shelby33 said:


> Stunning bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Chanel WOC tonight, drinks with the hubby since we got a babysitter


----------



## sophiebed

My new Fendi mini Mon Tresor!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## scrpo83

Shelby33 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## iqaganda

Shelby33 said:


> I love the pop of orange! I don't know if the craze is over, but even if it is, there was a craze because it was and IS a great bag! I would use it for years to come!



Thanks! Yes in deed it is a great bag! Can’t use it as a mommy bag though because my son kept on playing with the clasp.. [emoji29]


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Geronimos


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I will start using this new Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry crossbody!!!!! It was sold out for months,  and then all of a sudden one appeared available at Saks! As the name indicates,  it will be a perfect companion during bad weather days!



How darn cute!  [emoji523] [emoji173]️


----------



## PamK

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4361265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Geronimos



Love [emoji177] how the DE goes with your pretty orange sweater!!


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle charm today:


----------



## dotty8

*Lauren Ralph Lauren* navy tote


----------



## Venessa84

Balenciaga City in Croc


----------



## kbell

Manhattan... NM.


----------



## dejahlovelee

PamK said:


> Love [emoji177] how the DE goes with your pretty orange sweater!!



Thank you [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle charm today:
> View attachment 4361448


I love this soooo much! How much can it hold??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Balenciaga City in Croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362016


I like your Bal's friend too!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this soooo much! How much can it hold??


Thank you!  I carried a card holder, a small accessories pouch (about the size of a card holder), and a small post it note holder in it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  I carried a card holder, a small accessories pouch (about the size of a card holder), and a small post it note holder in it.


----------



## Shelby33

kbell said:


> Manhattan... NM.
> 
> View attachment 4362391


Great colors!


----------



## kbell

Shelby33 said:


> Great colors!



Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## southernbelle82

I’m so over winter and ready for spring so I can wear my new MK sandals that match my new MK bag! [emoji177]


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle82 said:


> I’m so over winter and ready for spring so I can wear my new MK sandals that match my new MK bag! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362771


Beautiful! I know, so sick of winter, shoveled all day yesterday!!


----------



## TCB

Karl


----------



## whateve

Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.



That color! [emoji7] Perfect combo with your fob.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> That color! [emoji7] Perfect combo with your fob.


Thank you! The color is more gorgeous IRL. I can't get a perfect picture of it.


----------



## shoes+handbags

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.



The sheep bag charm is adorable!


----------



## whateve

shoes+handbags said:


> The sheep bag charm is adorable!


thank you! It's from Brighton. I couldn't resist.


----------



## TCB

GST Tomorrow


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.


Cute sheep charm whateve!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.


 You really captured the color here as well as anyone could! The sweet sheep is cute, and I love the little hologram/oil slick bear!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> thank you! It's from Brighton. I couldn't resist.


Looks a little like a Wallace and Gromit sheep!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Looks a little like a Wallace and Gromit sheep!


I love Wallace and Gromit! I guess that is why I picked the fob.


----------



## Pessie

whateve said:


> I love Wallace and Gromit! I guess that is why I picked the fob.


Me too!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I love Wallace and Gromit! I guess that is why I picked the fob.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry again. 
It's so lightweight and comfortable!


----------



## texasamanda88

Wearing my (new to me) Alexander Wang inside out rocco in Dark Mosiac. I'm obsessed with the color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Vivienne Westwood with her colorful crochet unicorn [emoji882] bag charm is my buddy today [emoji7][emoji162][emoji877]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071862



What is the name of the unicorn charm and when was it produced? I'm in love.


----------



## Molly0

Just a huge Italian lambskin tote. Boy I can fit the “kitchen sink” and then some in this thing.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry again.
> It's so lightweight and comfortable!


That all looks just so cute!!!


----------



## Shelby33

texasamanda88 said:


> Wearing my (new to me) Alexander Wang inside out rocco in Dark Mosiac. I'm obsessed with the color!


OMG that leather is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier and Badgley Mischka wallet


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier and Badgley Mischka wallet
> View attachment 4364304


I love the purple and orange together! So pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> That all looks just so cute!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Monique1004

This unique tote from Rouge & Lounge.


----------



## tealocean

texasamanda88 said:


> Wearing my (new to me) Alexander Wang inside out rocco in Dark Mosiac. I'm obsessed with the color!


That color is stunning!! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## tealocean

muchstuff said:


> Looks a little like a Wallace and Gromit sheep!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow: Marc Jacobs Mini Grind


----------



## lenarmc

TCB said:


> Tomorrow: Marc Jacobs Mini Grind
> 
> View attachment 4364462



This bag is gorgeous. It’s been a while since anything Marc Jacobs has caught my eye.


----------



## TCB

lenarmc said:


> This bag is gorgeous. It’s been a while since anything Marc Jacobs has caught my eye.


Aw, thank you so much, lenarmc.  

I think he's been awesome lately.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the purple and orange together! So pretty.


Thank you! Just switched from a black wallet, love this pop of color!


----------



## Shelby33

TCB said:


> Tomorrow: Marc Jacobs Mini Grind
> 
> View attachment 4364462


This is so beautiful, the colors are fantastic!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Anya Hindmarch Rainy Day Cherry again.
> It's so lightweight and comfortable!


I love it with your LV goodies!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach 1941 Rogue 25 with Tea Rose in Heather Grey


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Chanel classic flap and Aspinal document tote


----------



## texasamanda88

Shelby33 said:


> OMG that leather is gorgeous!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Chanel classic flap and Aspinal document tote


Love all your Aspinals! Good to see this beautiful set showcased! Love!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> thank you! It's from Brighton. I couldn't resist.


Is this charm current?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I love it with your LV goodies!


Thank you!


----------



## TCB

Shelby33 said:


> This is so beautiful, the colors are fantastic!!


Thanks so much, Shelby!!


----------



## missconvy

Day off today [emoji5]


----------



## Shelby33

RM Morning After Bag


----------



## missmandymarie

LV Cabby today


----------



## leechiyong

Brought my Rogues in today:


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this charm current?


I got it in 2017. I don't see it on the website. They used to have a bunch of cute leather animal fobs. It's a shame they stopped making them.


----------



## Purseloco

Getting ready for Spring with my Madewell Yin Yang smiley canvas tote.


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My Louis Vuitton Column Clutch. totally in love 
thanks for letting me share


----------



## Glttglam

Finally getting around to using my favorite bag, so far because it is in my favorite color. I am carrying the Micheal Kors small Mercer gallery in lt quartz


----------



## Addicted to bags

Costco shopping w/ District PM. Thought this is an interesting looking snack. Dried Hibiscus flowers, supposed to be like dried cranberries.


----------



## tealocean

Purseloco said:


> Getting ready for Spring with my Madewell Yin Yang smiley canvas tote.
> View attachment 4365638
> View attachment 4365642
> View attachment 4365640


So much fun inside there!


----------



## Pkac

Out with my celine trio today. I like to baby this bag, so save her for when I’m out without my toddler.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping w/ District PM. Thought this is an interesting looking snack. Dried Hibiscus flowers, supposed to be like dried cranberries.
> 
> View attachment 4365710



What an interesting snack indeed (can’t imagine what it tastes like).  And I love your bag (I want a District PM).


----------



## YellowBuggie

I'm wearing my new to me Chloe Marcie in nude pink right now.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping w/ District PM. Thought this is an interesting looking snack. Dried Hibiscus flowers, supposed to be like dried cranberries.
> 
> View attachment 4365710


My tortoise loves hibiscus! I have only fed him fresh. Our Mexican restaurant gave me a small amount of dried but I didn't try them because they didn't look good! They make a drink out of them.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping w/ District PM. Thought this is an interesting looking snack. Dried Hibiscus flowers, supposed to be like dried cranberries.
> 
> View attachment 4365710


I've never seen the flowers before. How interesting! Also....mod shot of your COOL bag please!


----------



## coolmelondew

Out and about with Céline belt bag


----------



## kbell

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> My Louis Vuitton Column Clutch. totally in love
> thanks for letting me share



This is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Day off today [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365108


Hi MC! 
I keep coming back to your post. I love this bag! I did some digging around (I didn't want to bother you with a lot of questions), and found out this is an RM Bryn Camera bag. (From your post in the RM Forum.) This one goes on my list! I really love the strap, but I also have a strap I can use if this strap is too short for me to use crossbody.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4365648


That wallet!


----------



## Shelby33

YellowBuggie said:


> I'm wearing my new to me Chloe Marcie in nude pink right now.


I just love this bag! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> That wallet!


Thank you, RN!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> What an interesting snack indeed (can’t imagine what it tastes like).  And I love your bag (I want a District PM).


I know right? I was very curious about it but I passed because it has added sugar. They mentioned that hibiscus is used in teas (did not say anything about tortoise snacks, lol) but the package did say it taste like dried cranberries.


----------



## YellowBuggie

Shelby33 said:


> I just love this bag! How are you liking it so far?



I absolutely love it!! I've been trying to find excuses to leave the house so I can wear it lol (I work from home).

Not only is Marcie beautiful and well made, but it's super functional too! It transitions from arm/hand carry to shoulder carry very easily, the interior is roomy and the pockets are designed really well.

Overall, I couldn't be happier!

I was actually originally going to look for a Balenciaga City because I was upgrading from a Rebecca Minkoff Regan Satchel (which is very similar), but I didn't love the City in person. I'm very happy that I went with the Marcie instead. Marcie just works a little better for how I like to organize my belongings.


----------



## jcnc

YellowBuggie said:


> I'm wearing my new to me Chloe Marcie in nude pink right now.


Oh she is soo pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

YellowBuggie said:


> I absolutely love it!! I've been trying to find excuses to leave the house so I can wear it lol (I work from home).
> 
> Not only is Marcie beautiful and well made, but it's super functional too! It transitions from arm/hand carry to shoulder carry very easily, the interior is roomy and the pockets are designed really well.
> 
> Overall, I couldn't be happier!
> 
> I was actually originally going to look for a Balenciaga City because I was upgrading from a Rebecca Minkoff Regan Satchel (which is very similar), but I didn't love the City in person. I'm very happy that I went with the Marcie instead. Marcie just works a little better for how I like to organize my belongings.


I think you made a great choice!!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

kbell said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you  xx


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday was Taco Thursday but we forgot an important item. I had to run back to the store.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 on a quick jaunt to the big city.. and some window shopping on a perfectly crisp breezy day.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday was Taco Thursday but we forgot an important item. I had to run back to the store.
> View attachment 4366445


Taco Thursday has never looked so good!!!   This gorgeous red!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Taco Thursday has never looked so good!!!   This gorgeous red!!!!!!


Hi Minda!
Thanks! 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bagmedic

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday was Taco Thursday but we forgot an important item. I had to run back to the store.
> View attachment 4366445


May I ask which Dooney style this is?  That pebbled leather looks like it is thick and squishy!  TIA!


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MC!
> I keep coming back to your post. I love this bag! I did some digging around (I didn't want to bother you with a lot of questions), and found out this is an RM Bryn Camera bag. (From your post in the RM Forum.) This one goes on my list! I really love the strap, but I also have a strap I can use if this strap is too short for me to use crossbody.



Yes it is! We need some more action in the RM thread; it’s one of my fave brands. This strap is pretty short for crossbody if you prefer longer strap but a guitar strap would look awesome too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I've never seen the flowers before. How interesting! Also....mod shot of your COOL bag please!


For you Smama! Boy was it cold here today (for LA). I had to pull out a leather jacket


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bagmedic said:


> May I ask which Dooney style this is?  That pebbled leather looks like it is thick and squishy!  TIA!


Hi B!
Thanks! The leather is thick and squishy!  It's from the Dillen line.  This is an older version I bought on Poshmark at the end of last year. The new version, has a contrasting trim.

https://www.dooney.com/dillen-cross...illen&start=10&cgid=dooney-collections-dillen


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> For you Smama! Boy was it cold here today (for LA). I had to pull out a leather jacket
> 
> View attachment 4366555



You’re very rock ‘n’ roll today, ATB!  I like! [emoji1303][emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## YellowBuggie

jcnc said:


> Oh she is soo pretty!!!



Thank you! I am so impressed with the condition of the bag! It literally looks like it just sat in someone's closet for a couple of years!


elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4366456
> Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 on a quick jaunt to the big city.. and some window shopping on a perfectly crisp breezy day.



I love the butterfly keychain! So cute on your bag!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Shelby33 said:


> I think you made a great choice!!



Thanks, I agree completely! What color is your Marcie?? Chloe has made so many beautiful colors in this style!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> You’re very rock ‘n’ roll today, ATB!  I like! [emoji1303][emoji7][emoji175]



+1 @Addicted to bags


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> +1 @Addicted to bags



+2 ATBS[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Molly0

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4366456
> Coach Dakotah Satchel 22 on a quick jaunt to the big city.. and some window shopping on a perfectly crisp breezy day.


That charm looks smashing with it!
Love it!


----------



## Jeny09

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea crossbody. Perfect for a rainy day.



Niceee.. beautiful color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!

Fendi silver calfskin WOC


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all your Aspinals! Good to see this beautiful set showcased! Love!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Costco shopping w/ District PM. Thought this is an interesting looking snack. Dried Hibiscus flowers, supposed to be like dried cranberries.
> 
> View attachment 4365710


Oooooh, nice


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


Congratulations!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## Shelby33

YellowBuggie said:


> Thanks, I agree completely! What color is your Marcie?? Chloe has made so many beautiful colors in this style!


Oh I don't have a Marcie, but if I did... I don't know, I really like the colors of yours, the leather looks so pretty. The only Chloe I have is an old silverado!


----------



## Shelby33

Lucky Brand for a casual Saturday


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


This is beautiful!


----------



## TCB

MK (with Coach Elvis charm of course )


----------



## TCB

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Good morning. I’m using my classic Speedy 30 doing weekend errands.


----------



## Yuki85

With my WOC- love it so much! It is very convenient and practical! I use it more than my jumbo!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735



Congratulations  cute bag too


----------



## BlueCherry

Yuki85 said:


> With my WOC- love it so much! It is very convenient and practical! I use it more than my jumbo!
> 
> View attachment 4367052



I cannot imagine trying to downsize jumbo to woc. So many times I’ve nearly bought one but I know it won’t work for me. Yours is pretty


----------



## themeanreds

This beauty is accompanying me today.


----------



## Molly0

Makes me think of vanilla. 
I think I’ll get a vanilla latte.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Makes me think of vanilla.
> I think I’ll get a vanilla latte.
> View attachment 4367141


So pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Lucky Brand for a casual Saturday
> View attachment 4366909


You have the most sumptuous bags!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Makes me think of vanilla.
> I think I’ll get a vanilla latte.
> View attachment 4367141


Yes! It makes me want to have vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


Congrats and wow what a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> For you Smama! Boy was it cold here today (for LA). I had to pull out a leather jacket
> 
> View attachment 4366555


You look so HOT and COOOOL! Love the whole moto chic vibe!!! Thank you for the mod shot!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday was Taco Thursday but we forgot an important item. I had to run back to the store.
> View attachment 4366445


Omg! Double yummy!!!! The bag AND the tacos you'll be having!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! Double yummy!!!! The bag AND the tacos you'll be having!!!


Hi SM! 
Thanks! Taking my bag with me made it more fun going back to the store, and the tacos "we" bought the shells for were delicious!


----------



## LucyMadrid

To the theatre on Saturday evening with Chanel. This time in black with my "mantón de manila" in black and red.


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV Idole GM in black for running errands today[emoji175]




MCM Crossbody Visetos bag in Skyoptic  for a concert tonight [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Idole GM in black for running errands today[emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4367397
> 
> 
> MCM Crossbody Visetos bag in Skyoptic  for a concert tonight [emoji175]



I so adore this bag (my style idol’s Idole ).


----------



## YellowBuggie

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I don't have a Marcie, but if I did... I don't know, I really like the colors of yours, the leather looks so pretty. The only Chloe I have is an old silverado!



The blush nude is definitely a beautiful color on the bag! I obviously love it! I also saw a beautiful snake embossed one at Saks yesterday...too cool for me though lolol

Silverados are nice bags! I think the silverado style is pretty timeless actually! I'd love to see a picture of yours if you're willing to share!


----------



## YellowBuggie

MaryLovesBags said:


> Good morning. I’m using my classic Speedy 30 doing weekend errands.



Beautiful bag!

I'm thinking of getting one just like this for my next investment bag..I hope you don't mind if I ask you a few questions for research.

How do you like this bag overall? Did you get the bandolier/ do you feel like the bandolier version is worth considering? Anything particular you like/ dislike about the style when you're using it?

I appreciate any information you're willing to share! Thanks for showing off your beauty!


----------



## YellowBuggie

themeanreds said:


> This beauty is accompanying me today.
> View attachment 4367089



I love a nice Chanel tote! So pretty!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Idole GM in black for running errands today[emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 4367397
> 
> 
> MCM Crossbody Visetos bag in Skyoptic  for a concert tonight [emoji175]


Do you need to borrow my "rocker jacket" for the concert?  Who are you seeing?


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday was Taco Thursday but we forgot an important item. I had to run back to the store.
> View attachment 4366445


This is great! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## tealocean

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


Happy Anniversary & vowel renewal!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> This is great! Thanks for the laugh!


 You're welcome!


----------



## Yuki85

BlueCherry said:


> I cannot imagine trying to downsize jumbo to woc. So many times I’ve nearly bought one but I know it won’t work for me. Yours is pretty



It was difficult for me as well in the beginning, but now I am just trying to downsize everything! I don’t to bring heave bags with me anymore [emoji38] but it is hard I must say!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

YellowBuggie said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one just like this for my next investment bag..I hope you don't mind if I ask you a few questions for research.
> 
> How do you like this bag overall? Did you get the bandolier/ do you feel like the bandolier version is worth considering? Anything particular you like/ dislike about the style when you're using it?
> 
> I appreciate any information you're willing to share! Thanks for showing off your beauty!


Thank you. 

This is the classic Speedy 30 in DE, which  I bought long time ago, before the bandolier was introduced or it was already, but I was not probably aware of it at that time. Just like any new bag, I wore this bag regularly; was my “go to” bag. It is still in pristine condition despite its usage. I use it as is,or sometimes crossbody using the LV strap that I purchased, whenever I was feeling lazy and wanting hands free. However, I have not used it for over a year until today. Just  took it out from the dust bag today, as am trying to rotate my bags. 

Do I feel like Classic Speedy is worth buying? Yes, coz it is a classic , so it will never be dated. I  still like it, but I liked it more a few years back. I have not been  reaching for it, as I have in the past. Currently, I have been leaning towards crossbody . Do I feel  like bandolier is worth considering? Absolutely!  I am actually buying Speedy B 25 next week, or the following. I have been planning to buy one since few weeks ago, but has been holding off momentarily coz I just bought the Pochette Metis last month.  I thought the urge is gonna go away, but it’s not. So, I’m buying.  

You can never go wrong with the classic or bandolier, as they are both LV classic bags. I guess it boils down to your personal preference— handheld or crossbody. One thing is sure though, one Speedy is never enough. Once an individual have the classic, she would want it in different finishes. Some May want the classic when they already have the Speedy B and vice versa. So, beware if this is your first designer bag purchase. LoL


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you need to borrow my "rocker jacket" for the concert?  Who are you seeing?



We saw Billy Joel!  He was excellent.....what a talented man.


----------



## Molly0

Switching into my old school 
RM  “hacked”  MAC.  (Most favourite leather of any bag I have owned)


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> We saw Billy Joel!  He was excellent.....what a talented man.
> 
> View attachment 4367961


Sweet!


----------



## YellowBuggie

MaryLovesBags said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This is the classic Speedy 30 in DE, which  I bought long time ago, before the bandolier was introduced or it was already, but I was not probably aware of it at that time. Just like any new bag, I wore this bag regularly; was my “go to” bag. It is still in pristine condition despite its usage. I use it as is,or sometimes crossbody using the LV strap that I purchased, whenever I was feeling lazy and wanting hands free. However, I have not used it for over a year until today. Just  took it out from the dust bag today, as am trying to rotate my bags.
> 
> Do I feel like Classic Speedy is worth buying? Yes, coz it is a classic , so it will never be dated. I  still like it, but I liked it more a few years back. I have not been  reaching for it, as I have in the past. Currently, I have been leaning towards crossbody . Do I feel  like bandolier is worth considering? Absolutely!  I am actually buying Speedy B 25 next week, or the following. I have been planning to buy one since few weeks ago, but has been holding off momentarily coz I just bought the Pochette Metis last month.  I thought the urge is gonna go away, but it’s not. So, I’m buying.
> 
> You can never go wrong with the classic or bandolier, as they are both LV classic bags. I guess it boils down to your personal preference— handheld or crossbody. One thing is sure though, one Speedy is never enough. Once an individual have the classic, she would want it in different finishes. Some May want the classic when they already have the Speedy B and vice versa. So, beware if this is your first designer bag purchase. LoL



Thank you for the advice!

I'm thinking of getting a Speedy 30 in DE like yours. I tried one on at the LV store near me a little while ago, but I just couldn't decide on the bandolier. I want the bag primarily for hand/arm carry, but I think I might still go for the bandolier version because there are times (like grocery shopping or when your hands get full) where it's convenient to have the long strap to carry the bag with temporarily.


----------



## YellowBuggie

stylistbydesign said:


> We saw Billy Joel!  He was excellent.....what a talented man.
> 
> View attachment 4367961



That's awesome!! I saw him a few years ago and I fully agree! He puts on such a great show! I'm glad to hear you had a blast!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Gucci Ophidia!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Out with the hubby last night and attended a wedding reception and then danced the night away at the Boogie Night Club.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Mini Speedy HL Multicolore [emoji304]


----------



## MaryLovesBags

YellowBuggie said:


> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Speedy 30 in DE like yours. I tried one on at the LV store near me a little while ago, but I just couldn't decide on the bandolier. I want the bag primarily for hand/arm carry, but I think I might still go for the bandolier version because there are times (like grocery shopping or when your hands get full) where it's convenient to have the long strap to carry the bag with temporarily.


I think buying bandolier is a nice choice, as it can be used as handheld when you remove the strap. Its kind of double purpose, whereas the classic one don't have that option. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan Skylar Hobo


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using my Gucci Ophidia!
> View attachment 4368144



Hi there HMMJ .  You look great


----------



## stylistbydesign

YellowBuggie said:


> That's awesome!! I saw him a few years ago and I fully agree! He puts on such a great show! I'm glad to hear you had a blast!!



Thank you!  It’s such a great show, isn’t it?!?  I was surprised to realize that neither DH nor I had ever seen Billy Joel....so worth it!  It was a beautiful night, and the show lights with the stars were just magical (he played in a domed stadium here, and the roof was open).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I so adore this bag (my style idol’s Idole ).



You’re the sweetest, IM!  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## PamK

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368460



Love your beautiful Wave LV and your whole look! [emoji173]️[emoji259]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368460


Lovely dress AND bag SBD!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Burberry Square in small.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Hi there HMMJ .  You look great



Thank you!!  I told my daughter I wasn't ready yet but she took it anyway![emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo Loop (and shoes)


----------



## marceylove

scrpo83 said:


> Cole Haan Skylar Hobo


This is stunning!


----------



## stylistbydesign

PamK said:


> Love your beautiful Wave LV and your whole look! [emoji173]️[emoji259]


Thanks so much, @PamK!   I was super comfy, and also pleased that my new shoes were great all day, too (no break-in required)!  Bonus of a balloon dress---hides the food baby from a late lunch. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely dress AND bag SBD!


Merci, ATB! I see you were recently rocking the stripes, too.   Love the orange of the bag with the piping on the scarf!


----------



## scrpo83

marceylove said:


> This is stunning!



Thanks!!


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow:
Old Faithful


----------



## Venessa84

Told DH today will be the last day I go to BJ’s before our new arrival comes and then forgot to take the obligatory at BJ’s photo with my Céline Small Ring Bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here she is chilling on the massage chair that has quickly become my best friend.


----------



## gswpurse

I always bring her if I need to go to crowded places, because she's indestructible..


----------



## Sparkletastic

Shopping at IKEA with my Chanel new medium soft gold lambskin Le Boy w/sghw. I’d never been in one before. It was fun. I didn’t buy anything but, I scored a yummy ice cream cone as I left.


----------



## coolmelondew

Venessa84 said:


> Told DH today will be the last day I go to BJ’s before our new arrival comes and then forgot to take the obligatory at BJ’s photo with my Céline Small Ring Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369642
> 
> Here she is chilling on the massage chair that has quickly become my best friend.



I LOVE the Ring bag! So happy to see one (and so pretty too!) here. It's a super unrated bag.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Parker


----------



## leechiyong

My bag of the day:


----------



## dejahlovelee

Still my mini HL, I’m obsessed [emoji304][emoji813]️[emoji92]


----------



## LucyMadrid

dejahlovelee said:


> Still my mini HL, I’m obsessed [emoji304][emoji813]️[emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370388



So cute!


----------



## MiniDriver22

dejahlovelee said:


> Still my mini HL, I’m obsessed [emoji304][emoji813]️[emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370388



That is adorable!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi large By the Way


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> BV cervo Loop (and shoes)



Is that your cat?


----------



## whateve

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Parker
> 
> View attachment 4369948


Coach should use this picture as an ad!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

BlueCherry said:


> Is that your cat?


nope, she lives in the garden and i feed her (along with a bunch of others), but i have exactly the same that is mine


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

whateve said:


> Coach should use this picture as an ad!



Whateve, thank you so much for your compliment! [emoji173]️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368460



Another FABULOUS OUTFIT [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Burberry Square in small.
> 
> View attachment 4368537



Scarf game tight Yo[emoji123][emoji123][emoji378][emoji378]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Haven't carried this bag for ages ....
Small Chloe Hudson in green python and black leather


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## whateve

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4370683


This is so pretty! Is it Stella and Max?


----------



## TCB

whateve said:


> This is so pretty! Is it Stella and Max?


Thank you so much, whateve!  
It's Kooba. I found it brand new with tags on Poshmark last year. I had never even heard of this brand. The leather is very nice!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, whateve!
> It's Kooba. I found it brand new with tags on Poshmark last year. I had never even heard of this brand. The leather is very nice!


I used to have a Kooba bag (kind of a modern bohemian line that's mid-range, price-wise), and my fave thing about it was the smooshiness of the leather!  It just felt amazing.  Sadly, it was ruined by a food spill at a restaurant (years ago), but I still remember the hand of that leather, and the smell!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> I used to have a Kooba bag (kind of a modern bohemian line that's mid-range, price-wise), and my fave thing about it was the smooshiness of the leather!  It just felt amazing.  Sadly, it was ruined by a food spill at a restaurant (years ago), but I still remember the hand of that leather, and the smell!


YES! Smooshy leather!  It's great!  Aww I'm sorry yours got ruined. 
And I always smell the leather too!  
This one reminds me of the 70's when everything was patchwork. I think I had a coat or something like this when I was a little girl.


----------



## Jeny09

dejahlovelee said:


> Still my mini HL, I’m obsessed [emoji304][emoji813]️[emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370388



This is sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Straight-Laced said:


> Haven't carried this bag for ages ....
> Small Chloe Hudson in green python and black leather
> View attachment 4370719



Niceee bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sparkletastic said:


> Shopping at IKEA with my Chanel new medium soft gold lambskin Le Boy w/sghw. I’d never been in one before. It was fun. I didn’t buy anything but, I scored a yummy ice cream cone as I left.
> View attachment 4369739


Wha??? I find it impossible not to buy anything in Ikea. It’s like hearing Americans talk about Target you go in for 3 things and end up with 30!


----------



## Shelby33

Straight-Laced said:


> Haven't carried this bag for ages ....
> Small Chloe Hudson in green python and black leather
> View attachment 4370719


LOVE that color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4370683


Love that, is it Lucky Brand?
Oops, just saw it is Kooba. I love the older Kooba bags, some of their leathers (Elisha bag for example ) were like butter!


----------



## Shelby33

MK Collection Tonne hobo that I found at Savers for 14.99. This is the second collection bag I have found there. I wish I could go every morning, God knows what I would find!


----------



## TCB

Shelby33 said:


> Love that, is it Lucky Brand?
> Oops, just saw it is Kooba. I love the older Kooba bags, some of their leathers (Elisha bag for example ) were like butter!


Thank you, Shelby! 
Maybe I'l'l get into the brand then if all the leather is like this. 
Actually, the Lucky one was the one I was looking at back in the day when it came out. But I ended up liking this one more!  I liked the braided handle.


----------



## TCB

Shelby33 said:


> MK Collection Tonne hobo that I found at Savers for 14.99. This is the second collection bag I have found there. I wish I could go every morning, God knows what I would find!
> View attachment 4370949


Yours looks nice and smooshy too!   Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

TCB said:


> Yours looks nice and smooshy too!   Love it!


Thanks! ☺️


----------



## Shelby33

TCB said:


> Thank you, Shelby!
> Maybe I'l'l get into the brand then if all the leather is like this.
> Actually, the Lucky one was the one I was looking at back in the day when it came out. But I ended up liking this one more!  I liked the braided handle.


All of the older leather is different, some are very smooshy (like the Elisha) and others are stiffer (like the Sienna). Luckily there are lots of threads on the different bags if you do a search.


----------



## TCB

Shelby33 said:


> All of the older leather is different, some are very smooshy (like the Elisha) and others are stiffer (like the Sienna). Luckily there are lots of threads on the different bags if you do a search.


Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

coolmelondew said:


> I LOVE the Ring bag! So happy to see one (and so pretty too!) here. It's a super unrated bag.



Thank you!! It was btwn this and the Cabas tote...and actually love how I didn’t know anyone with this one and the color too.


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with DH and Diorever to see Captain Marvel (enjoyed it)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Decided to try something new for me and use my Ferragamo houndstooth python strap


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch:


----------



## dejahlovelee

Jeny09 said:


> This is sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## TCB

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with DH and Diorever to see Captain Marvel (enjoyed it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371250
> 
> 
> Decided to try something new for me and use my Ferragamo houndstooth python strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371253


!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368460


Love your whole look!!! The bag, the SHOES, the dress, the " anklet "! EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Burberry Square in small.
> 
> View attachment 4368537


I love how the scarf's outline and the bag harmonize in orange!!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how the scarf's outline and the bag harmonize in orange!!!!!!


Thanks Smama! We need a mod shot from you, you're lagging


----------



## hyungakim

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV New Wave  [emoji173]️ bag out and about with the hubs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368460


i love the bag so much


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## Jeny09

My BOTD... excuse my DD hello kitty lunchbag [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Garden Party


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta large Veneta in Dahlia and LV Hawaii Neverfull MM


----------



## MooMooVT

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4370683


Oh wow!


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4370683


Love!  I’ve always wished that I would stumble across one of these.  Maybe some day. . .


----------



## Molly0

Little old RM Mini Mac for me today.
(I can’t believe that RM still has this for sale on their website. Boy that’s longevity for a bag!)


----------



## stylistbydesign

hyungakim said:


> i love the bag so much


Thank you kindly.


----------



## TCB

MooMooVT said:


> Oh wow!


Thank you, MooMoo!!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Love!  I’ve always wished that I would stumble across one of these.  Maybe some day. . .


Thank you, Molly!!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Little old RM Mini Mac for me today.
> (I can’t believe that RM still has this for sale on their website. Boy that’s longevity for a bag!)
> 
> View attachment 4372027


It's a great one!


----------



## TCB

Brahmin


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 4372077
> View attachment 4372078


This is stunning!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> This is stunning!


Awww thank you, RN!!


----------



## Narnanz

TCB said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 4372077
> View attachment 4372078


Wow...love love love the colour...strange question...do you feel mermaidy when you use it?


----------



## Venessa84

Back to this little Lady in Red. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Even without alcohol this pomegranate drink was delicious


----------



## TCB

Narnanz said:


> Wow...love love love the colour...strange question...do you feel mermaidy when you use it?


Thank you!!!!  

lol I call the color mermaid.  That's what I think of too. I don't know about _feeling_ like one LOL  but yeah, that's the vibe it gives me too.


----------



## missmandymarie

Calleen Cordero backpack for a day at the zoo


----------



## Shelby33

missmandymarie said:


> Calleen Cordero backpack for a day at the zoo


That backpack is awesome!!


----------



## Bogey-13

Faure Le Page Daily Battle 32 zipped and a fun tassel


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow: 
Henri Bendel


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work


----------



## pianolize

Hi All! Sorry it's been forever!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Work


I love your outfit, it looks great. Could you please share the name of your scarf, the colors are wonderful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Last nights bag. Pico 18


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> I love your outfit, it looks great. Could you please share the name of your scarf, the colors are wonderful.
> Thanks in advance.


thank you!  
it's Hermes, cashemere and silk, 100x100 cm shawl from men's dept, currect season Tete-a-Tete


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Soho with LV bandeau and Fluevog Investigators, because it finally stopped raining!! [emoji170][emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Last nights bag. Pico 18
> 
> View attachment 4373346



You look ready for some warmer weather!  Adorbs [emoji170][emoji175][emoji171]


----------



## whateve

TCB said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 4372077
> View attachment 4372078


OMG! I wanted this one! I was so close to getting it, but talked myself out of it because I don't think it would hold what I usually carry. I saw someone today with a bag the same shape and thought about this bag again.


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> Hi All! Sorry it's been forever!!!
> View attachment 4373331


This bag is amazing! Who makes it?


----------



## kbell

whateve said:


> This bag is amazing! Who makes it?



This looks like Marc Jacobs Collection old school to me.


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## whateve

kbell said:


> This looks like Marc Jacobs Collection old school to me.


That is what I suspected, thanks!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Soho with LV bandeau and Fluevog Investigators, because it finally stopped raining!! [emoji170][emoji175][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 4373430



This flat lay is so awesome[emoji7][emoji7] (where’s our modshot?  I’m just saying what Minda is thinking, lol)[emoji123][emoji123][emoji378][emoji378].


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> This flat lay is so awesome[emoji7][emoji7] (where’s our modshot?  I’m just saying what Minda is thinking, lol)[emoji123][emoji123][emoji378][emoji378].



You read my mind


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Soho with LV bandeau and Fluevog Investigators, because it finally stopped raining!! [emoji170][emoji175][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 4373430


I don't remember seeing these super cute Fluevog Investigators before! Are they half booties? I love the laces. You must have been getting all our rain! We are dry until Wednesday they say. And tomorrow is going to hit the 80's so have a lovely weekend SBD!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't remember seeing these super cute Fluevog Investigators before! Are they half booties? I love the laces. You must have been getting all our rain! We are dry until Wednesday they say. And tomorrow is going to hit the 80's so have a lovely weekend SBD!



We will be hitting the 80s in a couple of days, ATB!  Right now, I’m just enjoying the last of the high 60s/low 70s.....limited time engagement![emoji23] Happy weekend to you, too.[emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> This flat lay is so awesome[emoji7][emoji7] (where’s our modshot?  I’m just saying what Minda is thinking, lol)[emoji123][emoji123][emoji378][emoji378].





Iamminda said:


> You read my mind



I was already in my PJs by the time I remembered....but I subbed with a little surprise on the RC thread.[emoji6]


----------



## TCB

whateve said:


> OMG! I wanted this one! I was so close to getting it, but talked myself out of it because I don't think it would hold what I usually carry. I saw someone today with a bag the same shape and thought about this bag again.


It was love at first sight for me.  If I love a color or shape, I figure out a way to make it work lol
But I feel you, it's small. I am just always prepared to downsize and/or load it up some more, whatever it takes!  
Maybe this is a sign! Check out the bag again!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Taking my rabbit to get a nail trim (or "pedi-pedi," as I call it) this moring with my Coach Party Mouse Trail bag.


----------



## missconvy

RM mini MAB tote


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> nope, she lives in the garden and i feed her (along with a bunch of others), but i have exactly the same that is mine



Lol I noticed she appeared in several of your photos. I had a ginger cat once and came down one morning to find his twin had come in the cat flap and was also lying on the floor having feasted from the bowl too


----------



## BlueCherry

Diorever in beige, I carry it with the flap open


----------



## kbell

Today... [emoji173]️


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Yesterday was amazing out!

I carried another Tea Rose bag...
Coach Saddle 23


----------



## ksuromax

BlueCherry said:


> Lol I noticed she appeared in several of your photos. I had a ginger cat once and came down one morning to find his twin had come in the cat flap and was also lying on the floor having feasted from the bowl too


mine is not her twin, but they look very similar from a few steps distance, my friend stayed over once, and in the morning she saw her in the garden, and chased the poor thing around the house! and when she gave up on it and called me to alert that MY GG ran away, i told her she was chasing a wrong cat!!


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Today... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4374139



I really like how you used the Superstition bandeau on your handle.  I have this same bandeau and really love the look of both sides (especially the rose/navy color combo).


----------



## Venessa84

BlueCherry said:


> Diorever in beige, I carry it with the flap open
> 
> View attachment 4374076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374077



You got it! How are you liking it? Love the color combo you saw. I saw this in person and was tempted.


----------



## EmmJay

Maxi and Nike...


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> This bag is amazing! Who makes it?





kbell said:


> This looks like Marc Jacobs Collection old school to me.


Wow, great eye! Indeed- MJ Cecilia.



OhHelloDoll said:


> Taking my rabbit to get a nail trim (or "pedi-pedi," as I call it) this moring with my Coach Party Mouse Trail bag.
> View attachment 4373887


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> I really like how you used the Superstition bandeau on your handle.  I have this same bandeau and really love the look of both sides (especially the rose/navy color combo).



I love both sides too! It makes me happy - and the colors say “better weather is coming!” [emoji258]


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> it's Hermes, cashemere and silk, 100x100 cm shawl from men's dept, currect season Tete-a-Tete


Thanks so much for the info. The scarf is really gorgrous.


----------



## BlueCherry

ksuromax said:


> mine is not her twin, but they look very similar from a few steps distance, my friend stayed over once, and in the morning she saw her in the garden, and chased the poor thing around the house! and when she gave up on it and called me to alert that MY GG ran away, i told her she was chasing a wrong cat!!



That’s too funny, that other cat was probably thinking wth is going on here


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> You got it! How are you liking it? Love the color combo you saw. I saw this in person and was tempted.



It’s a long story so I’ll PM rather than bore everyone on this thread


----------



## pianolize

This silly:


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV Danube with Bandeau, plus some Fluevog love before I have to turn on the a/c! [emoji173]️


----------



## Molly0

So today I thrifted this old Escada bag. (80’s I think)  I replaced  the strap with a chain strap and now she’s ready to go. Kind of fun and I like the size.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Danube with Bandeau, plus some Fluevog love before I have to turn on the a/c! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4374552


Love your outfit SBD! Awesome as always  And you wear those Fluevog's so well. Do you think one can grab 10k plus steps in them? I'm asking seriously... I would totally consider a pair if I could grab steps in them.

Air conditioning already? I thought you had a couple more 60 degree's days?


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> Thanks so much for the info. The scarf is really gorgrous.


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BlueCherry said:


> That’s too funny, that other cat was probably thinking wth is going on here


definitely!


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Saint Patty’s Day all! It’s a big holiday in our household (daughter and mother-in-law’s bday). Celebrating with an oldie (can’t even remember what year this is from)...Fendi Forever Boston Bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Older Botkier from 2009
This bag has the type of quality you just don't see anymore, especially with contemporary brands. Lambskin, going on 10 years old, with no wear, no loose stitching, still looks brand new.


----------



## Jeny09

Molly0 said:


> So today I thrifted this old Escada bag. (80’s I think)  I replaced  the strap with a chain strap and now she’s ready to go. Kind of fun and I like the size.
> 
> View attachment 4374578



Cute bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## Molly0

Jeny09 said:


> Cute bag!! [emoji7]


Thanks!
I worked on it all last night and managed to sew the hand strap to some D rings to add to the chain. I’m happier with it now.(a la Rebecca Minkoff  )
I’ll share a pic of it now:


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4375070
> 
> Thanks!
> I worked on it all last night and managed to sew the hand strap to some D rings to add to the chain. I’m happier with it now.(a la Rebecca Minkoff  )
> I’ll share a pic of it now:


Good job on the strap. Love it!


----------



## leechiyong

Running errands with my LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies!! I am thinking about getting a Chanel Timeless medium in black caviar. I own this model in lambskin but it is quite delicate. I'd use the caviar bag more often and keep the lambskin for special occasions. What do you think? Would it be a waste od money buying the same model in caviar? It is only that I love Timeless and don't want to damage the lambskin one! I've read about caviar leather as a very lasting one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


All that REDness!  Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yesterday afternoon with my new "Bus Bag". (I bought a very inexpensive leather CBB from Nordstrom Rack last week to use when I'm busing around the city. I need a big front zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper Card.) I "hacked" the bag by cutting off the original strap since it didn't detach. The zipper pull came with the tassel attached, but also a piece of leather I didn't like so I cut it too.


----------



## SohviAnneli

Wearing my new Louis Vuitton Pochette metis today, it is so comfortable and beautifull!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon with my new "Bus Bag". (I bought a very inexpensive leather CBB from Nordstrom Rack last week to use when I'm busing around the city. I need a big front zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper Card.) I "hacked" the bag by cutting off the original strap since it didn't detach. The zipper pull came with the tassel attached, but also a piece of leather I didn't like so I cut it too.
> View attachment 4376097


My, I'd better watch you with your scissors around me! 
But seriously, your hack looks great RN!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> All that REDness!  Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> My, I'd better watch you with your scissors around me!
> But seriously, your hack looks great RN!


 You should have seen my daughter's face when I started cutting the strap!  I was browsing the LV Forum and a woman cut the strap off her Saintonge bag. If she was brave enough to do that I figured I could take the risk on a $50.00 bag. 

Thanks ATB!


----------



## missmandymarie

Prada double zip today!


----------



## tenKrat

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies!! I am thinking about getting a Chanel Timeless medium in black caviar. I own this model in lambskin but it is quite delicate. I'd use the caviar bag more often and keep the lambskin for special occasions. What do you think? Would it be a waste od money buying the same model in caviar? It is only that I love Timeless and don't want to damage the lambskin one! I've read about caviar leather as a very lasting one.


Please post in the Chanel forum, where you’ll get better response.


----------



## hillaryhath

Henri Bendel Influencer hobo


----------



## carterazo

texasamanda88 said:


> Wearing my (new to me) Alexander Wang inside out rocco in Dark Mosiac. I'm obsessed with the color!


Gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Brought my Rogues in today:
> View attachment 4365462


I guess one fits inside the other with no problem? [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


Love this bag of yours, Miss_Dawn!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Vow renewal ceremony at the Bellagio in LV to celebrate our anniversary includes dining at Le Cirque. Super Yummy!!!
> 
> Fendi silver calfskin WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366734
> View attachment 4366735


Congratulations! [emoji179]


----------



## leechiyong

carterazo said:


> I guess one fits inside the other with no problem? [emoji4]


Unfortunately, not with my laptop lol.  I just like carrying them as a pair.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying my new YSL Envelope this week


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Switching into my old school
> RM  “hacked”  MAC.  (Most favourite leather of any bag I have owned)
> 
> View attachment 4367986


Great hack!


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Cole Haan Skylar Hobo


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> My bag of the day:
> View attachment 4370266


Love that shade of pink! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4370683


I had one of these! Mine was mostly suede. I called it my Ugly Betty bag ( I saw it on Ugly Betty and loved it!)


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> Love that, is it Lucky Brand?
> Oops, just saw it is Kooba. I love the older Kooba bags, some of their leathers (Elisha bag for example ) were like butter!


The one I had was Lucky Brand.


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with DH and Diorever to see Captain Marvel (enjoyed it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371250
> 
> 
> Decided to try something new for me and use my Ferragamo houndstooth python strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371253


That blue is stunning!


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 4372077
> View attachment 4372078


So cute!


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Hi All! Sorry it's been forever!!!
> View attachment 4373331


Hey! [emoji112] [emoji112] 
Is that Marc Jacobs?


----------



## carterazo

BlueCherry said:


> Diorever in beige, I carry it with the flap open
> 
> View attachment 4374076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374077


Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon with my new "Bus Bag". (I bought a very inexpensive leather CBB from Nordstrom Rack last week to use when I'm busing around the city. I need a big front zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper Card.) I "hacked" the bag by cutting off the original strap since it didn't detach. The zipper pull came with the tassel attached, but also a piece of leather I didn't like so I cut it too.
> View attachment 4376097


Gorgeous red! [emoji7]


----------



## iqaganda

Today I am using my battered but loved 12. Michael Kors Sutton Large Satchel in Midnight Blue. 

My mom hand me downed this beauty before when I have no $ to spend on handbags. My mom doesn’t know how to take care of bags that much hence why this beauty is looking like this. 

I added a Sailormoon charm and a strap that fits my frame more as the original strap is too long for me. 

Taking out this beauty for work this week!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous red! [emoji7]


Thanks C!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> So cute!


Thank you!!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon with my new "Bus Bag". (I bought a very inexpensive leather CBB from Nordstrom Rack last week to use when I'm busing around the city. I need a big front zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper Card.) I "hacked" the bag by cutting off the original strap since it didn't detach. The zipper pull came with the tassel attached, but also a piece of leather I didn't like so I cut it too.
> View attachment 4376097


Looks great!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Looks great!!!!


Thanks TCB!


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> Hey! [emoji112] [emoji112]
> Is that Marc Jacobs?


Hi @carterazo ! Indeed!! Cecelia!


----------



## southernbelle43

Today I went small.  I just joined the Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch club.  I am learning to "clutch", lol.  Most of my bags are huge;  I love big bags.  But there are times when a clutch is perfect, so I got this one.


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs Retake Mini Nylon Tote Bag


----------



## pianolize

pianolize said:


> This silly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4374529


Here it is 'in action', yesterday:





Shelby33 said:


> Older Botkier from 2009
> This bag has the type of quality you just don't see anymore, especially with contemporary brands. Lambskin, going on 10 years old, with no wear, no loose stitching, still looks brand new.
> View attachment 4374802


I looove Botkiers!



leechiyong said:


> Running errands with my LV Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 4375438


I just love this mini trunk of yours, @leechiyong !


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:
More Henri Bendel


----------



## scrpo83

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie


----------



## Pessie

Mulberry


----------



## gswpurse

she's with me to watch a movie..PS hava top handle bag


----------



## Molly0

Huge tote today.


----------



## OsloChic

Celine plus samsonite today[emoji108]


----------



## themeanreds

Still carrying this tote today. DHL arrived just as I was pulling up and delivered my new YSL wallet from Net-A-Porter. I had them include a note I wrote to myself LOL


----------



## missconvy

themeanreds said:


> Still carrying this tote today. DHL arrived just as I was pulling up and delivered my new YSL wallet from Net-A-Porter. I had them include a note I wrote to myself LOL
> View attachment 4377301



How do you like this wallet? I’ve been between this and their card case [emoji848]


----------



## themeanreds

missconvy said:


> How do you like this wallet? I’ve been between this and their card case [emoji848]


Well, it was a fail!! I'm sending it back. Only because I found some lifting or maybe some glue residue, I'm not sure, on one of the side gussets. I'm sad about it, but I still want the wallet, so I'll re-order it/exchange it. I was also on the fence with this and the card case, but I figured I'd give the wallet a try. Hopefully the next one comes in normal condition. The hardware was also kind of dull.... it's my first YSL piece, so I didn't know what to expect, but the color is super gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga...


----------



## missconvy

themeanreds said:


> Well, it was a fail!! I'm sending it back. Only because I found some lifting or maybe some glue residue, I'm not sure, on one of the side gussets. I'm sad about it, but I still want the wallet, so I'll re-order it/exchange it. I was also on the fence with this and the card case, but I figured I'd give the wallet a try. Hopefully the next one comes in normal condition. The hardware was also kind of dull.... it's my first YSL piece, so I didn't know what to expect, but the color is super gorgeous!



Oh what a bummer! It is a stunning color!


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s today:


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s today:
> View attachment 4378293


I'm looking at the 2019 version of the D styling in the mini! Are you happy with yours?


----------



## dejahlovelee

[emoji304]MC Speedy


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm looking at the 2019 version of the D styling in the mini! Are you happy with yours?


I am.  The craftsmanship is apparent and the leather is super supple.  It’s about five years old now and it’s worn in as opposed to worn out.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I had veen waiting dor a day that wasn't rainy to bring out my Pandora


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

gswpurse said:


> she's with me to watch a movie..PS hava top handle bag
> 
> View attachment 4376841


Love seeing a gorgeous PS on this thread  Très très cool.


----------



## Jeny09

RuedeNesle said:


> Yesterday afternoon with my new "Bus Bag". (I bought a very inexpensive leather CBB from Nordstrom Rack last week to use when I'm busing around the city. I need a big front zipper pocket for my phone and Clipper Card.) I "hacked" the bag by cutting off the original strap since it didn't detach. The zipper pull came with the tassel attached, but also a piece of leather I didn't like so I cut it too.
> View attachment 4376097



Look sooo cute.. [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## coolmelondew

Waiting impatiently for the weekend with nano Belt


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s today:
> View attachment 4378293


Swoon!!! I LOVE that bag AND that's my favorite color these days- it's perfect!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jeny09 said:


> Look sooo cute.. [emoji7][emoji106]


Thanks very much Jeny!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Most conspicuous picture taken to date! Oakland airport this morning. All the seats at this gate directly face the counter. I walked up, arranged my bag on the counter, and stepped back to take a quick pic. But I didn't like where I hung the MK bells charm so I stood there and moved the charm, then took another picture. By the time I was done I turned around and almost the whole first two rows of people were looking at me! I put my head down and walked to the chairs in the back of the gate. 
Switched bags. At a Casino now watching the first of the March Madness games.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RuedeNesle said:


> Most conspicuous picture taken to date! Oakland airport this morning. All the seats at this gate directly face the counter. I walked up, arranged my bag on the counter, and stepped back to take a quick pic. But I didn't like where I hung the MK bells charm so I stood there and moved the charm, then took another picture. By the time I was done I turned around and almost the whole first two rows of people were looking at me! I put my head down and walked to the chairs in the back of the gate.
> Switched bags. At a Casino now watching the first of the March Madness games.
> View attachment 4379439
> View attachment 4379440


   A true tPF master in action! 

You'd think with all the members on tPF that someone at some point will recognise a fellow tPF:er just doing our thing and walking up to ask if they can assist or add their own bag to the pic


----------



## RuedeNesle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> A true tPF master in action!
> 
> You'd think with all the members on tPF that someone at some point will recognise a fellow tPF:er just doing our thing and walking up to ask if they can assist or add their own bag to the pic


Hi  SGCW!  Thanks!
I agree! I was hoping for a knowing (or a least a friendly) smile and I would have said something.  But I think they were more looking to see if what I was doing qualified as suspicious activity under "See Something,  Say Something".


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Most conspicuous picture taken to date! Oakland airport this morning. All the seats at this gate directly face the counter. I walked up, arranged my bag on the counter, and stepped back to take a quick pic. But I didn't like where I hung the MK bells charm so I stood there and moved the charm, then took another picture. By the time I was done I turned around and almost the whole first two rows of people were looking at me! I put my head down and walked to the chairs in the back of the gate.
> Switched bags. At a Casino now watching the first of the March Madness games.
> View attachment 4379439
> View attachment 4379440


You go girrrl!  I love it!


----------



## mahanica

Tod’s bowler (mid 2000s) on a rainy day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> You go girrrl!  I love it!


Hi ATB!
Thanks!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Hermes Constance! [emoji173]️


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Most conspicuous picture taken to date! Oakland airport this morning. All the seats at this gate directly face the counter. I walked up, arranged my bag on the counter, and stepped back to take a quick pic. But I didn't like where I hung the MK bells charm so I stood there and moved the charm, then took another picture. By the time I was done I turned around and almost the whole first two rows of people were looking at me! I put my head down and walked to the chairs in the back of the gate.
> Switched bags. At a Casino now watching the first of the March Madness games.
> View attachment 4379439
> View attachment 4379440


Bless your heart for sharing.  
Silly people!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Bless your heart for sharing.
> Silly people!!!


Hi Molly!  Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Molly!  Thanks!


.  Hugs to you.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi  SGCW!  Thanks!
> I agree! I was hoping for a knowing (or a least a friendly) smile and I would have said something.  But I think they were more looking to see if what I was doing qualified as suspicious activity under "See Something,  Say Something".


I hope you don't end up on a list!


----------



## Molly0

I’m delighted to be carrying my newly thrifted Coach  Willis from 1997 today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I hope you don't end up on a list!


Hi WE!
I'm probably one more "photo shoot" away from getting on a list.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> I'm probably one more "photo shoot" away from getting on a list.


Well, you're on my list of tpfers I'd most like to meet IRL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Well, you're on my list of tpfers I'd most like to meet IRL!


Thank you for the wonderful compliment! I think we'd have a blast!


----------



## missmandymarie

LV Noe today


----------



## TCB

Liebeskind Berlin


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors leather continental wallet in bright red. I love the 18 card slots


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> I’m delighted to be carrying my newly thrifted Coach  Willis from 1997 today.
> View attachment 4379720


Wow that looks in really condition. Did you rehab it?


----------



## YellowBuggie

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4376641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Retake Mini Nylon Tote Bag



Cute!! I am obsessed with Marc Jacobs line right now! So many cute offerings recently!

I just got a new job (that I'm super excited about!!) and I plan to gift myself a Marc Jacobs Snaphot in confetti as my "New job celebration" bag when I get my first paycheck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors leather continental wallet in bright red. I love the 18 card slots
> View attachment 4379814
> View attachment 4379815


What a beautiful bright RED!


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful bright RED!



Thank you! I love the color too.


----------



## Esquared72

Alexander Wang and Longchamp. Happy Friday!


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow that looks in really condition. Did you rehab it?


No. It was hanging there in Value Village, unused looking & pristine like it was right from the Coach store in 1997!  Crazy!  Who has a bag like this and doesn’t carry it for 22 years!?!?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Marhen.J


----------



## sdkitty

MJ Blake


----------



## Storm702

Summoning spring with my Pandora & drink! Happy Friday loves!


----------



## mahanica

Happy to be carrying my Lanvin bowler in blue


----------



## Addicted to bags

MrsRance said:


> Marhen.J
> View attachment 4380420
> 
> View attachment 4380422


Oh I love this. I've been looking for a good tote. Can this be purchased in the US?

.... I answered my own question. I think I might purchase this. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Pkac

Carrying my Celine Trio today!


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade for Tomorrow


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Not the best shot, but after a month of wait, it's finally here! This is the English Satchel in the amazing red tumbled leather from Frank Clegg.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I love this. I've been looking for a good tote. Can this be purchased in the US?
> 
> .... I answered my own question. I think I might purchase this. Thanks for sharing it.



So sorry for the late reply. This tote have other colors too. Yes they ship worldwide. I bought my bag when I went to Seoul. I like it so much then I purchased online 2 others model. 
Marhen.J website: 
http://m.en.marhenj.com


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## tenKrat

LV today, Hawaii Neverfull MM and Alma BB in Tropical Coquilecot Vert.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Not the best shot, but after a month of wait, it's finally here! This is the English Satchel in the amazing red tumbled leather from Frank Clegg.


I LOVE the RED tumbled leather!


----------



## Molly0

Hanging out with my new friend, Willis today. (haha - she makes me think of what I was doing in 1997.)


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Saturday!


----------



## missconvy

Casual today


----------



## NateSelwyn25

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the RED tumbled leather!


They make handbags as well. I feel I may need the saddle bag in red as well...And a matching belt.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Blackout


----------



## RuedeNesle

NateSelwyn25 said:


> They make handbags as well. I feel I may need the saddle bag in red as well...And a matching belt.





They have BEAUTIFUL red bags!  I managed to pull away from them long enough to check out their belts, (and reply to this thread, but I'm going back!), and without bias (okay with lots of bias!) I definitely think you need a red saddle bag and matching belt!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Blackout


Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

BV Campana...


----------



## whateve

tenKrat said:


> LV today, Hawaii Neverfull MM and Alma BB in Tropical Coquilecot Vert.
> View attachment 4381235


That Alma! Wow!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> BV Campana...
> View attachment 4381594


That bag is awesome!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is awesome!


Love it but would very much like to try the medium as well!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Love it but would very much like to try the medium as well!


I have a medium in Atlantic coming soon, preloved. I can hardly wait.


----------



## carterazo

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Not the best shot, but after a month of wait, it's finally here! This is the English Satchel in the amazing red tumbled leather from Frank Clegg.


Beautiful! Have you posted a reveal somewhere on tpf? I would love to hear what tou think about the leather and workmanship. [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a medium in Atlantic coming soon, preloved. I can hardly wait.


Let me know your thoughts on the strap drop!


----------



## Jeny09

Molly0 said:


> Hanging out with my new friend, Willis today. (haha - she makes me think of what I was doing in 1997.)
> View attachment 4381374



Lovee this [emoji173]️


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Let me know your thoughts on the strap drop!


I will.


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785


This one is fun!


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785


What a great “pop”.


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> This one is fun!  [emoji3]


Yes, it is. [emoji3] 





Molly0 said:


> What a great “pop”.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeny09

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Blackout



Ooh this is soo cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785



Loveee those colors!! [emoji7]


----------



## kbell

Good ole bucket


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4381462
> 
> They have BEAUTIFUL red bags!  I managed to pull away from them long enough to check out their belts, (and reply to this thread, but I'm going back!), and without bias (okay with lots of bias!) I definitely think you need a red saddle bag and matching belt!  Thanks for the info!


Another great .gif RN!! And a nice shout out for Sheldon and the last season of TBBT!


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785


I've said this before but I'll say it again. You have a great colorful collection of bags carterazo!!


----------



## carterazo

Jeny09 said:


> Loveee those colors!! [emoji7]


Thank you!





Addicted to bags said:


> I've said this before but I'll say it again. You have a great colorful collection of bags carterazo!! [emoji813][emoji813]


Aw, you're too kind. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

tenKrat said:


> LV today, Hawaii Neverfull MM and Alma BB in Tropical Coquilecot Vert.
> View attachment 4381235


That Alma is just such a gorgeous statement bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Sparkletastic said:


> That Alma is just such a gorgeous statement bag!


Thanks, Sparkle.   It is my more conspicuous statement bag of the two I own. Here it is again. 



The other statement bag I have is a Bottega Veneta, which under Tomas Maier, was understated elegance. Here’s my BV statement bag, which I will actually wear today. The artistry is appreciated when you look more closely at the craftsmanship.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Using my PM Empreinte Noir for the first time [emoji813]️
View attachment 4381994


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785



Marco did a fabulous job with this - love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Another great .gif RN!! And a nice shout out for Sheldon and the last season of TBBT!


Thanks ATB!
My other shout out to Sheldon is my term "Bus Bag", when I refer to a bag I bought exclusively to carry when I'm busing around the city. Sheldon had "Bus Pants" that he wore when he knew he was going to be riding buses.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785





Addicted to bags said:


> I've said this before but I'll say it again. You have a great colorful collection of bags carterazo!!


I second that! I love your colorful collection!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Have you posted a reveal somewhere on tpf? I would love to hear what tou think about the leather and workmanship. [emoji4]



I think I'll do this. I see, via search function, FC bags are mentioned on occasion but no one has a done full reveal anywhere.


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## Shelby33

Longchamp


----------



## leechiyong

Gone hiking with my MCM Milla Card Case:


----------



## Sparkletastic

leechiyong said:


> Gone hiking with my MCM Milla Card Case:
> View attachment 4382388


Pretty bag in a stunning color. But, girl, how are you hiking with a hand held bag???? Lol!


----------



## leechiyong

Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty bag in a stunning color. But, girl, how are you hiking with a hand held bag???? Lol!


Lol!  What’s not pictured is the drawstring backpack that held the water bottles, bag, and everything else.  I’m crazy, but not that type of crazy.


----------



## whateve

1960s Coach with a Hawaii hangtag.


----------



## cajhingle

some mon mono


----------



## pianolize

Today/this past weekend:


----------



## pianolize

Molly0 said:


> No. It was hanging there in Value Village, unused looking & pristine like it was right from the Coach store in 1997!  Crazy!  Who has a bag like this and doesn’t carry it for 22 years!?!?


Haha, like, ANYONE with A CLOSET and DUST BAGS!! Hopefully this will NOT be me... 



carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe legend most of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381785





TCB said:


> This one is fun!





tenKrat said:


> Thanks, Sparkle.   It is my more conspicuous statement bag of the two I own. Here it is again.
> View attachment 4381985
> 
> 
> The other statement bag I have is a Bottega Veneta, which under Tomas Maier, was understated elegance. Here’s my BV statement bag, which I will actually wear today. The artistry is appreciated when you look more closely at the craftsmanship.
> View attachment 4381983


Wow, AMAZING colors!!! As of this past weekend, I think I'm going through a multicolor thing. Probably bc I've worn black all weekend despite the spring temps!


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> Lol!  What’s not pictured is the drawstring backpack that held the water bottles, bag, and everything else.  I’m crazy, but not that type of crazy.


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:
You can never go wrong with a Neverfull!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Gone hiking with my MCM Milla Card Case:
> View attachment 4382388


What a pretty color!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta


----------



## pianolize

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta


Gorgeous! I also loooove your blues!


----------



## YellowBuggie

tenKrat said:


> LV today, Hawaii Neverfull MM and Alma BB in Tropical Coquilecot Vert.
> View attachment 4381235



Your Alma is so beautiful!! I love that rainbow color scheme LV did!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Silver Rebecca Minkoff MAC


----------



## anitalilac

Recent vacation


----------



## missmandymarie

Saint Laurent today


----------



## Venessa84

Also rocking my Saint Laurent tote but with fringe while not so patiently waiting at CVS earlier today


----------



## Venessa84

tenKrat said:


> LV today, Hawaii Neverfull MM and Alma BB in Tropical Coquilecot Vert.
> View attachment 4381235



That Alma is definitely a bag I missed the boat...it’s just a colorful beauty!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> 1960s Coach with a Hawaii hangtag.


Love! Love!
Please share more pics of this beauty.  What is the inside like?


----------



## iqaganda

My Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM again for work! And of course, with a Sailormoon Charm! [emoji16]


----------



## Pessie

Hermes Evelyne in gold


----------



## OhHelloDoll

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4383744
> 
> 
> My Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM again for work! And of course, with a Sailormoon Charm! [emoji16]


I zeroed in on that Sailor Moon charm before I even read your caption. Cute!


----------



## leesharon

LV Speedy 30


----------



## Molly0

Pessie said:


> Hermes Evelyne in gold
> View attachment 4383920


My fave!!!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Love! Love!
> Please share more pics of this beauty.  What is the inside like?


Thank you! Here's a few more pictures.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Thank you! Here's a few more pictures.


Beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## leechiyong

SLP Toy SDJ keeping me company at lunch:


----------



## pianolize




----------



## leobags

My new MK Benning satchel in soft pink


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying my Coach Market tote in cloud.


----------



## iqaganda

OhHelloDoll said:


> I zeroed in on that Sailor Moon charm before I even read your caption. Cute!



Thanks! Most of my bags have that Sailormoon charm in commemoration of my love for Sailormoon when I was young!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

iqaganda said:


> Thanks! Most of my bags have that Sailormoon charm in commemoration of my love for Sailormoon when I was young!


Oh I so loved Sailor Moon growing up too! It still holds a special place in my heat.

I recently got a bunch of my old toys from my parents and found several sailor moon things, including some keychains. Maybe I’ll hook them to a bag as well when the mood strikes, just for old time sake.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> SLP Toy SDJ keeping me company at lunch:
> View attachment 4384384


What a fun and happy color!


----------



## coach943

Vintage Coach tote today.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara purse belt


----------



## missmandymarie

Coach 1941 whipstitch saddle bag today


----------



## Molly0

Big Red


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Big Red
> View attachment 4385581


Big Red is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Big Red is BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks. It’s a real Cherry color. 
The camera picks up more orange-ish tones than it really is.


----------



## TCB

Eva tomorrow


----------



## Jeny09

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4385449
> View attachment 4385448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara purse belt



Lovee this!! You look very stylish [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Big Red
> View attachment 4385581


LOVE!!!!


----------



## Pessie

Been shopping with Victoria


----------



## VintageViv

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying my Coach Market tote in cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384558


Such a beautiful shade of blue. Classic!


----------



## VintageViv

RuedeNesle said:


> Big Red is BEAUTIFUL!


Yes! LOVE IT!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pessie said:


> Been shopping with Victoria
> View attachment 4386494


How are you liking this bag? I was looking at it but I'm afraid it will be too large for everyday use. For travel I can see the benefits but I don't have many opportunities for travel. Yours is a beautiful color!


----------



## Pessie

Addicted to bags said:


> How are you liking this bag? I was looking at it but I'm afraid it will be too large for everyday use. For travel I can see the benefits but I don't have many opportunities for travel. Yours is a beautiful color!


Thank you, I love to use it for errands and shopping trips, and those situations where I need to feel the contents are secure - on the tube in the rush hour for instance.  Because it’s smooshy, it’s not bulky and it fits on my shoulder if it’s not too full.  It definitely works for me as a daily bag, but I do prefer larger bags to small ones   Hope that helps!


----------



## Glttglam

VintageViv said:


> Such a beautiful shade of blue. Classic!


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Switched to this in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to this in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.
> View attachment 4386745


Love that cross grain leather! To me it’s reminiscent, somehow of “old world glamour”.  Enjoy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love that cross grain leather! To me it’s reminiscent, somehow of “old world glamour”.  Enjoy!


Hi Molly! 
That's a good way to describe it! I think that's why I couldn't walk away from it. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## starbucksqueen

Dooney & Bourke Selleria Flap Crossbody....a real classic


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to this in the outlet parking lot. [emoji2] Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.
> View attachment 4386745


Super cute, unique bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Super cute, unique bag!


Hi GG!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Molly0

starbucksqueen said:


> Dooney & Bourke Selleria Flap Crossbody....a real classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386948


Looks like sensuous leather!
What do they call it?


----------



## bagloverny

I haven't bought a bag in a while but couldn't resist this gorgeous bag to take on my upcoming trip to the UK...Prada diagramme crossbody bag. The color is absolutely beautiful and perfect for spring!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to this in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.
> View attachment 4386745



Super cute and still on point with red trim [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Regular sized Noe getting some sun while I do some calendaring.  I was able to put a full-sized agenda in the Noe with plenty of room to spare.




ZCP next to agenda for sizing reference.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to this in the outlet parking lot.  Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.
> View attachment 4386745


What?!? Getting out of the red comfort zone?!? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4387288
> 
> 
> Regular sized Noe getting some sun while I do some calendaring.  I was able to put a full-sized agenda in the Noe with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 4387293
> 
> 
> ZCP next to agenda for sizing reference.


Love


----------



## starbucksqueen

Molly0 said:


> Looks like sensuous leather!
> What do they call it?



It's from the Selleria line. It's a new leather they've developed. It's Florentine leather with a satin finish.  I fell in love with it, because it's minimalist and reminds me of bags from 25-30 years ago. My poor picture doesn't do it justice, I'm afraid. It's stunning IRL.


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> Super cute and still on point with red trim [emoji6][emoji6]


Thanks GL!


Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? Getting out of the red comfort zone?!? Say it ain't so!
> 
> View attachment 4387296



Hi ATB!
 She's just a Spring/Summer "Understudy" when I want to give my Star a couple of days off every now and then.


----------



## Molly0

starbucksqueen said:


> It's from the Selleria line. It's a new leather they've developed. It's Florentine leather with a satin finish.  I fell in love with it, because it's minimalist and reminds me of bags from 25-30 years ago. My poor picture doesn't do it justice, I'm afraid. It's stunning IRL.


It is lovely!  I’m going to be keeping an eye out for this one!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4387288
> 
> 
> Regular sized Noe getting some sun while I do some calendaring.  I was able to put a full-sized agenda in the Noe with plenty of room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 4387293
> 
> 
> ZCP next to agenda for sizing reference.


The noe is looking very stylish, dear GL, and I love your coin purse


----------



## Straight-Laced

Very casual outing today with an oldie, Celine zipper Cabas


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Loomy427

Mansur Gavriel mini mini bucket today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Loomy427 said:


> View attachment 4387619
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel mini mini bucket today


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach Crosby


----------



## Molly0

Yummy Yam Leather from 
Hayden Harnett’s days gone by.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks GL!
> 
> 
> Hi ATB!
> She's just a Spring/Summer "Understudy" when I want to give my Star a couple of days off every now and then.


Oh! An understudy is ok then


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh! An understudy is ok then


 Yeah, my Dillen is too much of a diva to ever let me replace her.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara purse belt again


----------



## Shelby33

Longchamp


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Miss_Dawn said:


> The noe is looking very stylish, dear GL, and I love your coin purse



Thank you [emoji5][emoji5] Fabulous Ms. Dawn[emoji8][emoji8].


----------



## OhHelloDoll

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4387867
> View attachment 4387868
> View attachment 4387869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara purse belt again


Love those shoes!


----------



## mahanica

Got the Lanvin “twins” cleaned and dressed for spring/summer!


----------



## iqaganda

My Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam in Blush Pink! 

Waiting for my husband to get ready.. Today is movie day. Captain Marvel indeed! [emoji16]


----------



## muchstuff

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4388356
> 
> My Marc Jacobs Quilted Stam in Blush Pink!
> 
> Waiting for my husband to get ready.. Today is movie day. Captain Marvel indeed! [emoji16]


What a great colour for a Stam!


----------



## leechiyong

LV Pochette Voyage:


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Switched to this in the outlet parking lot. [emoji2] Trying to get out of my red comfort zone. Of course this bag grabbed my attention because of the red trim.
> View attachment 4386745


[emoji15] [emoji46] [emoji54]  I am shocked! Shocked, I tell you! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Good to see you try other colors. [emoji41] I wonder how long it will last... [emoji848] [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? Getting out of the red comfort zone?!? Say it ain't so!
> 
> View attachment 4387296


[emoji23] Yes! Exactly! [emoji28]


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi GG![emoji2]
> Thanks very much!


Hi!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Yummy Yam Leather from
> Hayden Harnett’s days gone by.
> View attachment 4387701


So lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## iqaganda

muchstuff said:


> What a great colour for a Stam!



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> [emoji15] [emoji46] [emoji54]  I am shocked! Shocked, I tell you! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> Good to see you try other colors. [emoji41] I wonder how long it will last... [emoji848] [emoji56]





carterazo said:


> [emoji23] Yes! Exactly! [emoji28]


Hi C! 
 _You're_ shocked? I keep looking at it like it's not my bag.  I think you know I was looking for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer, not for every day, but for every now and then. This will take the place of the yellow bag I was looking for. I wonder how long it'll last too! 

P.S. Congrats on winning the Polene bag!


----------



## B4GBuff

This baby today


----------



## SohviAnneli

Today i wore my newest baby, Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia coloured velvet


----------



## Marmotte

Out in Gstaad [emoji1237]for some nice shopping !
Gstaad boutiques have the largest choice of limited edition items - and currently the city is empty (all tourists are gone), and the spring collection just arrived [emoji1327]‍♀️


----------



## Shelby33

Marmotte said:


> Out in Gstaad [emoji1237]for some nice shopping !
> Gstaad boutiques have the largest choice of limited edition items - and currently the city is empty (all tourists are gone), and the spring collection just arrived [emoji1327]‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 4388704


That is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Yummy Yam Leather from
> Hayden Harnett’s days gone by.
> View attachment 4387701


That's gorgeous! I miss the old HH so much! I think I have two left..


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> That's gorgeous! I miss the old HH so much! I think I have two left..


Thanks Shelby. Me too!  When I got this bag I was so in love with it that  I sent Toni Hacker an email telling her how much I loved it and she answered with a very gracious reply telling about her inspiration for the bag.   (The famed Bernardin restaurant in New York City). Of course I still have that response tucked in the zippered pocket!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Thanks Shelby. Me too!  When I got this bag I was so in love with it that  I sent Toni Hacker an email telling her how much I loved it and she answered with a very gracious reply telling about her inspiration for the bag.   (The famed Bernardin restaurant in New York City). Of course I still have that response tucked in the zippered pocket!


Wow that is awesome!!


----------



## luvlux64

It’s been a while since the “Polar Vortex” botd! Here’s my BOTD in the last few weeks  ... Have a great weekend everyone! 

Chanel small boy


LV Speedy B25


Hermes Evelyne mini


Chanel small Boy


Chanel classic flap m/l


Chanel cwc (waiting at my doc’s office)


Chanel seasonal messenger flap bag


Today’s rainy details: tweed clutch with chain and chanel rubber boots


----------



## Molly0

luvlux64 said:


> It’s been a while since the “Polar Vortex” botd! Here’s my BOTD in the last few weeks  ... Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Chanel small boy
> View attachment 4388859
> 
> LV Speedy B25
> View attachment 4388860
> 
> Hermes Evelyne mini
> View attachment 4388861
> 
> Chanel small Boy
> View attachment 4388862
> 
> Chanel classic flap m/l
> View attachment 4388863
> 
> Chanel cwc (waiting at my doc’s office)
> View attachment 4388864
> 
> Chanel seasonal messenger flap bag
> View attachment 4388866
> 
> Today’s rainy details: tweed clutch with chain and chanel rubber boots
> View attachment 4388865


Wow!!!   Like a Vogue photo shoot!
Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Venessa84

Been toting around my LV Alma BB for the last couple of days...the perfect lil companion


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta large Veneta in New Steel


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Action shot at Nordstrom Rack. I really love this bag!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

New to me Minkoff studded...rocker maybe?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Action shot at Nordstrom Rack. I really love this bag!


I spy Sailor Mars.


----------



## luvlux64

Molly0 said:


> Wow!!!   Like a Vogue photo shoot!
> Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


Oh! Hahaha  ... thanks a lot . Love taking photos but too lazy to upload & keep up with tpf  ...


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Action shot at Nordstrom Rack. I really love this bag!


Love the shoes too!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Molly0 said:


> Love the shoes too!


Thanks! They're Timberland boots, the red color is exclusive to Journey's. They also come in women's sizes. They have absolutely become my signature footwear.


----------



## Molly0

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Thanks! They're Timberland boots, the red color is exclusive to Journey's. They also come in women's sizes. They have absolutely become my signature footwear.


Hear that Rue?  Matching shoes!


----------



## Amazona

Enjoying the rain in Tallinn with grey Coach Nolita. Stole the long chain from my Becksondergaard bag.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> _You're_ shocked? I keep looking at it like it's not my bag. [emoji38] I think you know I was looking for a yellow bag for Spring/Summer, not for every day, but for every now and then. This will take the place of the yellow bag I was looking for. I wonder how long it'll last too! [emoji2]
> 
> P.S. Congrats on winning the Polene bag!


Thanks so much, RN! [emoji258] 

So, no yellow bag for you? Bummer. Here I thought you would actually have two non - red bags. [emoji28] [emoji23] [emoji56]


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much, RN! [emoji258]
> 
> So, no yellow bag for you? Bummer. Here I thought you would actually have two non - red bags. [emoji28] [emoji23] [emoji56]


You're welcome!
"TWO non-red bags"? Girl, please! I still have to take a Xanax just before I walk out with the white bag!  I focus on the red trim!


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome![emoji2]
> "TWO non-red bags"? Girl, please! I still have to take a Xanax just before I walk out with the white bag!  I focus on the red trim!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## driftvelocity

Balenciaga city today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Hear that Rue?  Matching shoes!


 
Hi M! Yes I did!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This little Coach Nolita in this snowy day at the gym.


----------



## kbell

Eva again running around today... pic from yesterday - too lazy to take another lol.


----------



## Molly0

Warm spring day here today, so:


this one.


----------



## Shelby33

Old school RM MAM


----------



## pianolize




----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Old school RM MAM
> View attachment 4390126


I   her so much!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I   her so much!


Me too! Thank you!


----------



## TCB

OhHelloDoll said:


> This little Coach Nolita in this snowy day at the gym.
> View attachment 4389935


Love this color, and love these little bags.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

TCB said:


> Love this color, and love these little bags.


Me too! I have 2 and they really come in handy. I’ve even used them with a strap. Coach doesn’t seem to put out as many/many colors of these as they used to.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Action shot at Nordstrom Rack. I really love this bag!


Wow are the shoes by the same designer? Matches perfectly if not


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!
> "TWO non-red bags"? Girl, please! I still have to take a Xanax just before I walk out with the white bag!  I focus on the red trim!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shopping at Nordy's yesterday


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Madison Bucket Bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti


----------



## Kendie26

Hi friends ~ Hope everyone is doing great! Was admiring my Balenciaga mini Papier A4 during a bridal shower this weekend


----------



## kbell

Turenne PM today...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

For the workweek - LV Croisette and Cles. Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely day


----------



## starbucksqueen

Dooney and Bourke croc embossed Large Dawson.


----------



## BeachBagGal

OhHelloDoll said:


> This little Coach Nolita in this snowy day at the gym.
> View attachment 4389935



Cute! I love my Nolitas too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

OhHelloDoll said:


> Me too! I have 2 and they really come in handy. I’ve even used them with a strap. Coach doesn’t seem to put out as many/many colors of these as they used to.



I do the same thing and then wear them crossbody. I’m bummed Coach doesn’t come out with many colors/patterns anymore. The outlet seems to be doing better with that.


----------



## tealocean

Amazona said:


> Enjoying the rain in Tallinn with grey Coach Nolita. Stole the long chain from my Becksondergaard bag.


Are you visiting or do you live in Tallinn?  Estimaa!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Hi friends ~ Hope everyone is doing great! Was admiring my Balenciaga mini Papier A4 during a bridal shower this weekend


Welcome back sweetie


----------



## dejahlovelee

Alma bb


----------



## LucyMadrid

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 4387161
> View attachment 4387162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought a bag in a while but couldn't resist this gorgeous bag to take on my upcoming trip to the UK...Prada diagramme crossbody bag. The color is absolutely beautiful and perfect for spring!


Beautiful blue. Enjoy the bag and the trip


----------



## missmandymarie

My Balenciaga City, shown here hanging out on a wine tank!


----------



## Sparkletastic

starbucksqueen said:


> Dooney & Bourke Selleria Flap Crossbody....a real classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386948


Classic beauty!


theblissfullyobsessed said:


> vintage Coach Crosby
> 
> View attachment 4387673


What a gorgeous bag!!!!!


SohviAnneli said:


> Today i wore my newest baby, Gucci marmont flap bag in fuchsia coloured velvet
> View attachment 4388653


OMG!  I’m slain!  So beautiful!!!


Marmotte said:


> Out in Gstaad [emoji1237]for some nice shopping !
> Gstaad boutiques have the largest choice of limited edition items - and currently the city is empty (all tourists are gone), and the spring collection just arrived [emoji1327]‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 4388704


Have fun!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Been toting around my LV Alma BB for the last couple of days...the perfect lil companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388928


I’ve always loved this particular Alma BB!!


Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


It’s great to see this bag getting out and about! I’m glad she worked out so beautifully!


----------



## Amazona

tealocean said:


> Are you visiting or do you live in Tallinn?  Estimaa!


We were just visiting for a couple of days to enjoy the restaurants, views and also got to experience the Viru bomb threat. A bit of a different holiday this time...way more exciting than ever before!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Welcome back sweetie


Thanks dearest Miss D!


----------



## Shelby33

scrpo83 said:


> Coach Madison Bucket Bag


I love this!!!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sparkletastic said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!!!!



Thanks, Sparkletastic!


----------



## Shelby33

Still using this old Longchamp. It's too soft and functional to stop using and I love it.


----------



## Esquared72

Rockie!


----------



## LucyMadrid

I think my account has been attacked by a virus. There was an advertisement at the beginning of the page inviting you to a test "necessary" and I, idiot me, filled up the questionnaire and... It seems as if my " memories" have been deleted.


----------



## Shelby33

LucyMadrid said:


> I think my account has been attacked by a virus. There was an advertisement at the beginning of the page inviting you to a test "necessary" and I, idiot me, filled up the questionnaire and... It seems as if my " memories" have been deleted.


It was an April Fool's joke


----------



## LucyMadrid

Fool of me! In Spain we celebrate the "Día de los  Inocentes" on 28th December.


----------



## LucyMadrid

My new Chanel medium black caviar replacing my old lambskin one. [


----------



## RuedeNesle

Leaving Las Vegas.  The Coach mini Bennett I bought at the Vegas South Premium Outlet wouldn't fit in my suitcase without being flattened so I had to carry it on the plane with my carry on Coach Tyler.  Another fun March Madness trip! ( No, I didn't win any money but I'm learning to have fun despite that! )


----------



## tealocean

Amazona said:


> We were just visiting for a couple of days to enjoy the restaurants, views and also got to experience the Viru bomb threat. A bit of a different holiday this time...way more exciting than ever before!


That must have been wild! I'm glad you're okay.


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving Las Vegas.  The Coach mini Bennett I bought at the Vegas South Premium Outlet wouldn't fit in my suitcase without being flattened so I had to carry it on the plane with my carry on Coach Tyler.  Another fun March Madness trip! ( No, I didn't win any money but I'm learning to have fun despite that! )
> View attachment 4392052
> View attachment 4392053


Yay for a fun trip! I like the red trim on your new bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Yay for a fun trip! I like the red trim on your new bag!


Hi TO! 
Thanks!


----------



## Amazona

tealocean said:


> That must have been wild! I'm glad you're okay.


I'm really happy it was just a crazy person sending threatening emails, not a real bomb anywhere. The wildest thing about the evacuation was standing out in the rain for 20 minutes before we were shown to another hotel's lobby.


----------



## tealocean

Amazona said:


> I'm really happy it was just a crazy person sending threatening emails, not a real bomb anywhere. The wildest thing about the evacuation was standing out in the rain for 20 minutes before we were shown to another hotel's lobby.


Someone took April Fool's Day too far. Well, it's a trip you'll always remember!  Hopefully next time will be more peaceful.


----------



## leechiyong

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving Las Vegas.  The Coach mini Bennett I bought at the Vegas South Premium Outlet wouldn't fit in my suitcase without being flattened so I had to carry it on the plane with my carry on Coach Tyler.  Another fun March Madness trip! ( No, I didn't win any money but I'm learning to have fun despite that! )
> View attachment 4392052
> View attachment 4392053


I go to Vegas for the shopping; I like seeing where my money went.


----------



## leechiyong

Usual lunch spot, usual bag:


----------



## RuedeNesle

leechiyong said:


> I go to Vegas for the shopping; I like seeing where my money went.


Hi L!
I LOVE that idea! Next trip!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving Las Vegas.  The Coach mini Bennett I bought at the Vegas South Premium Outlet wouldn't fit in my suitcase without being flattened so I had to carry it on the plane with my carry on Coach Tyler.  Another fun March Madness trip! ( No, I didn't win any money but I'm learning to have fun despite that! )
> View attachment 4392052
> View attachment 4392053


They look gorgeous together, RN!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's Bag
Cambridge Satchel in Navy with Snoopy embossing and matching pouch


----------



## iqaganda

Marc Jacobs Patchwork Metallic Stam in Rose Gold. Love this color so much but I hate that I am having a hard time matching this to my wardrobe..


----------



## Loomy427

Speedy 30 all week so far


----------



## Shelby33

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4392770
> View attachment 4392771
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Patchwork Metallic Stam in Rose Gold. Love this color so much but I hate that I am having a hard time matching this to my wardrobe..


It looks like it would go with lots of colors, it's beautiful!


----------



## missmandymarie

Rebecca Minkoff today!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street small Hayden in stony blue.


----------



## mrs.JC

Needed a big bag today to get me through work errands. Love this tote because it has compartments for both my phones and iPad Mini. It's also very low key but cute, and leather is nice and soft.  Not sure about bag name but it's by Calvin Klein.


----------



## leechiyong

A petite Coccinelle:


----------



## Sparkletastic

LucyMadrid said:


> My new Chanel medium black caviar replacing my old lambskin one. [
> 
> View attachment 4391921


What happened to your old baby?


----------



## Bagmedic

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like it would go with lots of colors, it's beautiful!


I think it would look fantastic with classic black, navy, grey, ivory, white.  I need to look for one of these!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mark Cross Hadley


----------



## iqaganda

Shelby33 said:


> It looks like it would go with lots of colors, it's beautiful!



Thanks! [emoji4] I really love it. I don’t know why I am so afraid to use it.. is it because metallics are not so “in” right now? It seems like everybody’s looking at how bright she is.. [emoji28]


----------



## missconvy

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Hadley
> 
> View attachment 4393849



Lovely!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sparkletastic said:


> What happened to your old baby?




Well my Chanel lambskin has some signs of wear, not very important, but  I am keeping it fo special occasions. I've used her quite a lot, anyway,  and I like this model so much, that I've decided to buy.a caviar one, which is more resistant so that I can wear the bag more often. Anyway, I must say that the caviar looks as beautiful as the lambskin one.


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Hadley
> 
> View attachment 4393849


Oh WoW, I LOVE this one dear friend!!! May i ask is it a newer style? I bought 1 mark Cross bag many, many years ago when I was in NYC & the quality was so great.


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> A petite Coccinelle:
> View attachment 4393510


Your mini’s never disappoint dear leechiyong! They always make me smile BIG


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> Fool of me! In Spain we celebrate the "Día de los  Inocentes" on 28th December.


No worries,  they fooled even a bunch of oldtimers. [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> A petite Coccinelle:
> View attachment 4393510


Love the skirt and the bag! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Hadley
> 
> View attachment 4393849


Gorgeous! Simple & classic. [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WoW, I LOVE this one dear friend!!! May i ask is it a newer style? I bought 1 mark Cross bag many, many years ago when I was in NYC & the quality was so great.


Thank you sweet Kendie!! Glad to see you back 

This is an older style from 2017 I bought brand new from a reseller. The quality is excellent and the clasp works so smoothly and easily. I'm going to look into MC more.


----------



## Shelby33

iqaganda said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] I really love it. I don’t know why I am so afraid to use it.. is it because metallics are not so “in” right now? It seems like everybody’s looking at how bright she is.. [emoji28]


Metallics are never out, if you love it, rock it!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Today I went small.  I just joined the Bottega Veneta Lauren clutch club.  I am learning to "clutch", lol.  Most of my bags are huge;  I love big bags.  But there are times when a clutch is perfect, so I got this one.
> View attachment 4376620


So many of you have liked this post. Unfortunately, this clutch did not work out for me. She went back to Fashionphile if anyone is interested. . In fact  while browsing on some site this bag came up as a suggestion of one I might like.  lol  It is beautiful, but too small.


----------



## missmandymarie

Mansur Gavriel today!


----------



## leechiyong

Kendie26 said:


> Your mini’s never disappoint dear leechiyong! They always make me smile BIG


Thank you! They put a smile on my face to carry them! 


carterazo said:


> Love the skirt and the bag! [emoji7]


Thank.you! I love the color combo!


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Metallics are never out, if you love it, rock it!


+1!


----------



## Anastasiia D

Sooooo in love! I think I’m going to sell all the previous bags to stay with this perfect Dior Saddle blue bag with Caleidiorscopic strap... first time for me when I’m sooooo in love and 100% happy with the purchase!                            This couple is so adorable! can't take my eyes of it


----------



## EmmJay

Anastasiia D said:


> View attachment 4394522
> View attachment 4394521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo in love! I think I’m going to sell all the previous bags to stay with this perfect Dior Saddle blue bag with Caleidiorscopic strap... first time for me when I’m sooooo in love and 100% happy with the purchase!                            This couple is so adorable! can't take my eyes of it



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## iqaganda

Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner. 

This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Anastasiia D said:


> View attachment 4394522
> View attachment 4394521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo in love! I think I’m going to sell all the previous bags to stay with this perfect Dior Saddle blue bag with Caleidiorscopic strap... first time for me when I’m sooooo in love and 100% happy with the purchase!                            This couple is so adorable! can't take my eyes of it


That strap is to die for! And the bag color is just a perfect blue.


----------



## Bagmedic

iqaganda said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] I really love it. I don’t know why I am so afraid to use it.. is it because metallics are not so “in” right now? It seems like everybody’s looking at how bright she is.. [emoji28]


Metallics are out?  I didn't think so.


----------



## Anastasiia D

NateSelwyn25 said:


> That strap is to die for! And the bag color is just a perfect blue.


Yeah!!!! When I look at this two.... I wanna  buy it again & again   Both was also not so easy to purchase too, so this two are even more loved pieces in my wardrobe now... oh, Dior, Dior...  
j’adore!


----------



## Venessa84

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4394578
> 
> 
> Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner.
> 
> This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.



I’m so sorry to read about the loss of your son. I can’t imagine. I can understand why this is such a special bag for you.


----------



## Venessa84

Some people say this looks like luggage when I wear this but still love my 35


----------



## starbucksqueen

This is a twofer. I don't usually do a repeat. But today it was travel bag. Carried with my Radley London mini backpack. Great for travel.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 too


----------



## EmmJay

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4394578
> 
> 
> Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner.
> 
> This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.



Sorry for your loss of your son. Wishing you and your husband a happy anniversary.


----------



## EmmJay

Venessa84 said:


> Some people say this looks like luggage when I wear this but still love my 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394638



I have the Speedy B 35, which is my preferred Speedy size. I like big bags and I cannot lie!!


----------



## iqaganda

Bagmedic said:


> Metallics are out?  I didn't think so.



I don’t see that much people using them now unlike before..



Venessa84 said:


> I’m so sorry to read about the loss of your son. I can’t imagine. I can understand why this is such a special bag for you.





EmmJay said:


> Sorry for your loss of your son. Wishing you and your husband a happy anniversary.



Thank you ladies. It has been almost 7 months since my son passed away after he was born. He had Trisomy 18, which is incompatible with life. We’re blessed to be with him even for a short period of time.


----------



## jax818

Been using my Kelly almost everyday.


----------



## TCB

iqaganda said:


> Thank you ladies. It has been almost 7 months since my son passed away after he was born. He had Trisomy 18, which is incompatible with life. We’re blessed to be with him even for a short period of time.



God Bless your heart. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TCB

Henri Bendel mini backpack tomorrow


----------



## Sparkletastic

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4394578
> 
> 
> Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner.
> 
> This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.


I’m sorry to hear about your loss. Enjoy your special bag.


Bagmedic said:


> Metallics are out?  I didn't think so.


Metallics are never “out”. They are the most stunning of neutrals. Plus, they’ve been featured quite a bit in collections in the last few years.


----------



## Addicted to bags

iqaganda said:


> I don’t see that much people using them now unlike before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It has been almost 7 months since my son passed away after he was born. He had Trisomy 18, which is incompatible with life. We’re blessed to be with him even for a short period of time.


My deepest sympathies for you and your husband's heartbreaking loss.


----------



## iqaganda

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your loss. Enjoy your special bag.
> Metallics are never “out”. They are the most stunning of neutrals. Plus, they’ve been featured quite a bit in collections in the last few years.





Addicted to bags said:


> My deepest sympathies for you and your husband's heartbreaking loss.





TCB said:


> God Bless your heart. I am so sorry for your loss.




Thank you ladies. I’m getting better day by day. [emoji173]️


----------



## pianolize

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street small Hayden in stony blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393273


WHAT a gorgeous color!!!



leechiyong said:


> A petite Coccinelle:
> View attachment 4393510


That is SO cute!!! I actually remember those at the boutique. I'm not even sure which country I was in, just remember the store, and running in/out bc I was in some huuuuge rush!



Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Hadley
> 
> View attachment 4393849


 gorgeous color here too!!!



carterazo said:


> No worries,  they fooled even a bunch of oldtimers. [emoji23]


Haha, I was DYING to click on that!!! I just couldn't though...


----------



## Molly0

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4394578
> 
> 
> Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner.
> 
> This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.


My heart goes out to you.  The most difficult kind of grief.  
So sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4394578
> 
> 
> Today, my special bag will come out with me. She’s my LV MC Speedy in White for me and my husband’s anniversary dinner.
> 
> This bag is very special to me and I don’t think I will ever let it go. She was a push present from my husband for the birth of our late son. He passed away 16 days after I gave birth to him.


----------



## Molly0

Little old croc embossed Fossil satchel with a shoulder chain added.


----------



## Yuki85

Quick lunch and then back to the office! Can’t wait for the weekend [emoji99][emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## Love4MK

Been using my brand new ray of sunshine!


----------



## Venessa84

I couldn’t resist this bathroom shot of my Antigona...I thought it looked cute hanging there


----------



## Addicted to bags

I've been needing a canvas tote bag. Thank you to the member who turned me onto the Marhen.J tote! It has a long detachable strap and a built in organizer including space for water bottles. And it comes with it's own base shaper!


----------



## muchstuff

BV tourmaline Veneta...


----------



## Bagmedic

iqaganda said:


> I don’t see that much people using them now unlike before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It has been almost 7 months since my son passed away after he was born. He had Trisomy 18, which is incompatible with life. We’re blessed to be with him even for a short period of time.


So sorry to hear your loss!  

I think if you like a bag, it is never out of style.  All that matters is if you like it and present it that way.


----------



## Narnanz

What Ive been using for the last few days...everything on the chair, excluding pillow ,has been thrfited


----------



## coolmelondew




----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you sweet Kendie!! Glad to see you back
> 
> This is an older style from 2017 I bought brand new from a reseller. The quality is excellent and the clasp works so smoothly and easily. I'm going to look into MC more.


Thank you sweetie!! I googled MC to see the latest lineup of bags. Yours is PERFECT


----------



## Kendie26

Anastasiia D said:


> View attachment 4394522
> View attachment 4394521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo in love! I think I’m going to sell all the previous bags to stay with this perfect Dior Saddle blue bag with Caleidiorscopic strap... first time for me when I’m sooooo in love and 100% happy with the purchase!                            This couple is so adorable! can't take my eyes of it


Such a stunning bag & strap& you are GORGEOUS too!


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> I couldn’t resist this bathroom shot of my Antigona...I thought it looked cute hanging there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395174


She is beyond cute!!!!! This color gets to me every time


----------



## kbell

Today...


----------



## missconvy

coolmelondew said:


> View attachment 4395688



How are you liking this? I’ve had my eye on it but can’t seem to find a lot of info on tpf. Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

Minkoff MAC


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetie!! I googled MC to see the latest lineup of bags. Yours is PERFECT



Thank you Kendie26! I did miss your posts while you were away. They sure can brighten up anyone’s day.


----------



## Fally420

Carried my Celine phantom bag for work yesterday...


----------



## TotinScience

Caraa studio mini bag - a mighty mini version of their genius gym bag, perfect for errands and day walks .


----------



## mrs.JC

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 4394937
> 
> Been using my brand new ray of sunshine!


How are you liking it? I have been on the fence about getting the black for some time.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TotinScience said:


> Caraa studio mini bag - a mighty mini version of their genius gym bag, perfect for errands and day walks .


Very nice! Is it heavy when empty?


----------



## Vivejka

A chanel classic flap in soft caviar [emoji4]


----------



## EmmJay

Chanel Timelesss WOC


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci today for dinner. Plus look at those flowers


----------



## kbell

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci today for dinner. Plus look at those flowers



Beautiful bag & flowers!


----------



## liz_

Birkin 25


----------



## Miss_Dawn

kbell said:


> Beautiful bag & flowers!


Thank you!!


----------



## TotinScience

Addicted to bags said:


> Very nice! Is it heavy when empty?


This baggie is very light - this mini version is petite. For reference, I don't think it would fit a standard size Ipad, only mini. It is more of a vertical camera bag of sorts. The medium studio bag I love, it is my main gym/travel bag. It is quite heavy, but so pretty and functional and straps are so comfortable it is not particularly bothersome.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4396409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25


Lovely! Which twilly design is this?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

kbell said:


> Today...
> View attachment 4395931


Is this the Roy bag?  Love the color!  I have been trying to find some reviews of it as it looks like a great, easy bag for casual and everyday wear.


----------



## kbell

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Is this the Roy bag?  Love the color!  I have been trying to find some reviews of it as it looks like a great, easy bag for casual and everyday wear.



It is the small Roy in Vinyl blue It’s perfect for casual running around. I only found one video when I was researching but it was a pretty good one on YouTube. My phone fits in the front pocket (iPhone X in a slim case). 
The zip completely unzips like a coat zipper which comes in handy. Sometimes I just leave it open. It’s super easy to carry on the shoulder & crossbody. The straps are well made as is the bag itself. I love it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

kbell said:


> It is the small Roy in Vinyl blue It’s perfect for casual running around. I only found one video when I was researching but it was a pretty good one on YouTube. My phone fits in the front pocket (iPhone X in a slim case).
> The zip completely unzips like a coat zipper which comes in handy. Sometimes I just leave it open. It’s super easy to carry on the shoulder & crossbody. The straps are well made as is the bag itself. I love it!


Thanks a lot for the information.  It sounds perfect for casual weekends (and maybe travel as well), and I like that it does not have any dividing compartments.  The small Roy is actually quite a nice size (not too small).  I am off to look for that YouTube review.


----------



## marceylove

My beloved St.Louis, all battered under all sorts of weather. She's been with me through phases of life, moving homes, breaking up with ex, being married to loving husband, going on holidays or business trips. She comes to my rescue whenever I can't decide which bag to go with. She's a real lifesaver, a true friend and definitely a die-hard trustworthy bag I'll always treasure xo Wishing you all a happy day xoxo
My apologies if the file is too large. No clue how to reduce the size on mobile phone T-T


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BV tourmaline Veneta...
> View attachment 4395467


  
beyond words beautiful! 


EmmJay said:


> Chanel Timelesss WOC
> 
> View attachment 4396294


very chic look!


----------



## ksuromax

running errands on light... 
Balenciaga Bazar clutch and BV espadrilles


----------



## Love4MK

mrs.JC said:


> How are you liking it? I have been on the fence about getting the black for some time.


I love it!  Very roomy. Great compartments. Comfortable. Would definitely recommend!


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> running errands on light...
> Balenciaga Bazar clutch and BV espadrilles


Perfect for the weather!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Perfect for the weather!


indeed!


----------



## EmmJay

Chanel Timeless WOC worn as a belt bag, Nike jumpsuit, and Chanel espadrilles headed to a late lunch.


----------



## Narnanz

Wanted colour today...just a thrifted pu leather made in Thailand bag...sometimes cheap and cheerful  wins the day.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

A classic bag in a classic color is the perfect antidote to a bold outfit


----------



## leechiyong

Ferragamo out to dinner:


----------



## Vivejka

This darling over here [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

This Diorama has proven to be my best weekend (and week day) bag and Spring is officially here! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It really is the perfect bag.


----------



## iqaganda

Gucci Black Dialux Britt Boston Bag in Black Patent for the whole week this week.

Do you think it’s out of style already? Too formal?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Nylon


----------



## kbell

Venessa84 said:


> This Diorama has proven to be my best weekend (and week day) bag and Spring is officially here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397660
> 
> It really is the perfect bag.



Love this!


----------



## ksuromax

BV small Cabat


----------



## tenKrat

Celine Micro Luggage in Ink


----------



## Molly0

Big & comfy today.  For me she’s the perfect combo of structure & slouch.


----------



## Molly0

EmmJay said:


> Chanel Timeless WOC worn as a belt bag, Nike jumpsuit, and Chanel espadrilles headed to a late lunch.
> View attachment 4397283
> 
> View attachment 4397285


So chic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Big & comfy today.  For me she’s the perfect combo of structure & slouch.
> View attachment 4398003


I love looking at this bag! There's just something about it that makes me stare at it!


----------



## PamK

Ready for spring with Pistache SC [emoji254]


----------



## MainlyBailey

PamK said:


> Ready for spring with Pistache SC [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398172


Blown away. Wish they didnt discontinue. Definitely my favorite LV bag ever.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I love looking at this bag! There's just something about it that makes me stare at it!


Awe thanks!  I feel the same.  So well made!


----------



## EmmJay

Tory Burch stud tote with LV Dauphine MM chain.


----------



## PamK

MainlyBailey said:


> Blown away. Wish they didnt discontinue. Definitely my favorite LV bag ever.



Thanks so much! Totally agree [emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

SL SDJ while chilling with my DD in the backyard 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It was a beautiful day today!


----------



## remainsilly

On road again:


With the slobber-town kid:


----------



## Souzie

An oldie but goodie...Gucci G Wave hobo..


----------



## pianolize

Travel day-Rogue Satchel on Metro North! FINALLY getting to bed-


----------



## Jeny09

I am carrying my vintage Regina today [emoji173]️


----------



## leechiyong

Picking up lunch with my Apollo charm:


----------



## kbell

leechiyong said:


> Picking up lunch with my Apollo charm:
> View attachment 4399066



So cute!


----------



## leechiyong

kbell said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

Still timbuk2 classic messenger & 3-way accessory case:


Hauling towels today.  
Un-fashionista, but fun as h3ll.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

From days past... Coach Bleecker Large Duffle #11423

View attachment 4399693

View attachment 4399692


----------



## southernbelle43

Heading to lunch with a friend I have not seen in 2 years and one I have not seen in 20. Carter is not pleased to be left alone as you can tell from his expression. 

Carrying my Massaccesi Penelope.  Love how Marco's tassels have leather on both sides. He is such a master and pays attention to details. I am beyond thrilled that he is reopening.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This vintage navy Coach compact pouch today.


----------



## leechiyong

My Apollo charm keeping me company again:


----------



## dejahlovelee

[emoji177]Dooney and Bourke Limited Edition Disney Dogs[emoji177]


----------



## Souzie

Chanel Boy for today...


----------



## Kimbashop

My fairly new, beautiful Bespoke "Harlow" bag by Arayla.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My fairly new, beautiful Bespoke "Harlow" bag by Arayla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400433
> View attachment 4400434


Starting to soften up!


----------



## myluvofbags

dejahlovelee said:


> [emoji177]Dooney and Bourke Limited Edition Disney Dogs[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400125



This is so precious, I love it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar with silver strap from Proenza Shouler


----------



## dejahlovelee

myluvofbags said:


> This is so precious, I love it.



Thank you [emoji177] it’s my first big non-LV purchase, I couldn’t resist lol


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## sdkitty

new to me old school botkier trigger


----------



## SohviAnneli

Carrying my newest handbag addition, preloved Givenchy mini antigona


----------



## Molly0

sdkitty said:


> new to me old school botkier trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400725


OMG!  I remember wanting this bag in the worst way years ago.  Never happened tho.  Love it!


----------



## TCB

Coach Elvis


----------



## southernbelle43

My new preloved Bottega veneta Cabat.


----------



## muchstuff

My new Arayla bespoke Harlow...with her little BV friend.


----------



## remainsilly

Still carrying timbuk2 classic messenger, small.
Thanks to nice owner for letting me bring dog inside place.


----------



## Venessa84

LV Keepall 55 for my go bag and had to switch to a blue bag since we’re having a boy so Diorever it is.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> My new preloved Bottega veneta Cabat.
> View attachment 4401078


Wow, this is too beautiful!!!


muchstuff said:


> My new Arayla bespoke Harlow...with her little BV friend.
> View attachment 4401144


That leather!


----------



## sherrylynn

remainsilly said:


> Still carrying timbuk2 classic messenger, small.
> Thanks to nice owner for letting me bring dog inside place.
> View attachment 4401153


So, I have to ask! What did your dog think of the alligators?


----------



## remainsilly

sherrylynn said:


> So, I have to ask! What did your dog think of the alligators?


Lacked interest.
But found other stuff fascinating.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-1412#post-33042033"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Proenza Shouler


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta hobo


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Proenza Shouler


Love it, somehow it's not what I think of when I think of PS!


----------



## TCB

Brahmin


----------



## carterazo

Love4MK said:


> View attachment 4394937
> 
> Been using my brand new ray of sunshine!


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Oooh, she's pretty!


----------



## carterazo

iqaganda said:


> I don’t see that much people using them now unlike before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. It has been almost 7 months since my son passed away after he was born. He had Trisomy 18, which is incompatible with life. We’re blessed to be with him even for a short period of time.


I can't imagine the pain. So sorry for your loss. ((Hugs))


----------



## dejahlovelee

Papillon 30


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> This Diorama has proven to be my best weekend (and week day) bag and Spring is officially here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397660
> 
> It really is the perfect bag.


Love the color! This shade of green is hard to find. Such a lovely neutral.


----------



## carterazo

PamK said:


> Ready for spring with Pistache SC [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398172


[emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

EmmJay said:


> Tory Burch stud tote with LV Dauphine MM chain.
> View attachment 4398305


Love your sandals!


----------



## carterazo

remainsilly said:


> On road again:
> View attachment 4398608
> 
> With the slobber-town kid:
> View attachment 4398609


What sweet doggie! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> My fairly new, beautiful Bespoke "Harlow" bag by Arayla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400433
> View attachment 4400434


Beautiful! Is the leather as yummy as it looks?


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Coach Elvis
> 
> View attachment 4401067


Did you see the @Elvisfan4ever? [emoji108]


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> LV Keepall 55 for my go bag and had to switch to a blue bag since we’re having a boy so Diorever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401182


What a stunning shade of blue![emoji7]


----------



## EmmJay

carterazo said:


> Love your sandals!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Juliette in magenta


----------



## kbell

carterazo said:


> Coach Juliette in magenta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401837



Such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

kbell said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Is the leather as yummy as it looks?



It is! I have become quite a fan of Arayla. They work with beautiful leathers. This one is vegetable tanned and thick. It is just starting to get soft and smooshy.


----------



## Narnanz

My thrifted Silver Linings Karen in lambskin...so soft.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Miss_Dawn

PamK said:


> Ready for spring with Pistache SC [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398172


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> My thrifted Silver Linings Karen in lambskin...so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402240


It looks so buttery


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tenKrat said:


> Celine Micro Luggage in Ink
> View attachment 4397987



You look very stylish! 



Molly0 said:


> Big & comfy today.  For me she’s the perfect combo of structure & slouch.
> View attachment 4398003



I think this is such a lovely bag for winter. The colour is perfect. Perfect balance of cream and stark clean lines. 



Venessa84 said:


> SL SDJ while chilling with my DD in the backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398408
> 
> It was a beautiful day today!



Beautiful bag! 



Venessa84 said:


> LV Keepall 55 for my go bag and had to switch to a blue bag since we’re having a boy so Diorever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401182



Love the blue of your Diorever, my dear friend 



ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo



Ooooh. Love the turquoise colour.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My newest addition, Chanel iridescent pink mini on the weekend 

And still carrying my YSL envelope during the week


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> My newest addition, Chanel iridescent pink mini on the weekend
> 
> And still carrying my YSL envelope during the week


this pink is Spring perfection!! like sakura bloom


----------



## sdkitty

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  I remember wanting this bag in the worst way years ago.  Never happened tho.  Love it!


thanks.....I wanted it back in the day too and decided to get one now for much less $
I'm finding it very functional but a bit heavy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> this pink is Spring perfection!! like sakura bloom


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today, my classic flap is wandering among the magnolias


----------



## tenKrat

My little Bottega Veneta Disco


----------



## PamK

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is so gorgeous!



Thank you so much, Miss Dawn! [emoji253]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier today, enjoying the beautiful morning in Union Square. I've been carrying this bag in Oakland and love it so much I didn't want to switch to my red "Bus Bag" this weekend.  How much do I love this bag? I bought it in red last night on Poshmark. I know, I'm pathetic. This is why I normally buy a bag in red because if I buy it in any other color, and I end up liking it as an every day bag, I regret I didn't buy it in red.  But I do love this bag in chalk with red trim! I'm sure I'll still carry it often............ Every now and then.


----------



## Narnanz

Miss_Dawn said:


> It looks so buttery


I was so lucky to find this for NZ$5..gave her a condition and she was good to go. Have never had a lambskin bag before and now know why people love it. Its so soft.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> I was so lucky to find this for NZ$5..gave her a condition and she was good to go. Have never had a lambskin bag before and now know why people love it. Its so soft.


You got a good deal.!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Harlow. My go to bag these days. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Worn crossbody and then on the shoulder:


----------



## Narnanz

Was going to go shopping but it was getting just too windy and cold...so my thrifted Coach Parker shoulder bag got a little outing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Arayla Harlow. My go to bag these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402817
> View attachment 4402819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worn crossbody and then on the shoulder:


That is a lovely bag!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a lovely bag!!!!


Thank you! It really is. I am just loving the Harlow style.


----------



## SohviAnneli

Been wearing this Givenchy mini antigona everyday after I got it recently!


----------



## southernbelle43

SohviAnneli said:


> Been wearing this Givenchy mini antigona everyday after I got it recently!
> View attachment 4402860


Love it!


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## Monique1004

Been so busy recently... Finally I have some time to play today. 1st day out for my B25.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Been so busy recently... Finally I have some time to play today. 1st day out for my B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402981


Is that in Craie? It's beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today, enjoying the beautiful morning in Union Square. I've been carrying this bag in Oakland and love it so much I didn't want to switch to my red "Bus Bag" this weekend.  How much do I love this bag? I bought it in red last night on Poshmark. I know, I'm pathetic. This is why I normally buy a bag in red because if I buy it in any other color, and I end up liking it as an every day bag, I regret I didn't buy it in red.  But I do love this bag in chalk with red trim! I'm sure I'll still carry it often............ Every now and then.
> 
> View attachment 4402708


Lol, glad you got one in your signature color RN!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color with a Rose Azalee interior. I  her.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color and a Rose Azalee interior. I  her.
> 
> View attachment 4403079
> View attachment 4403080
> View attachment 4403081
> View attachment 4403082


Wow.!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that in Craie? It's beautiful!



It's GT. Looks lighter in the sun. Here's another shot indoor.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, glad you got one in your signature color RN!


Hi ATB!  Thanks! I know I'll use this bag a lot because of it's size so I just had to get my signature color! 


Addicted to bags said:


> My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color with a Rose Azalee interior. I  her.
> 
> View attachment 4403079
> View attachment 4403080
> View attachment 4403081
> View attachment 4403082


I  her too! She's beautiful!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

No matter what, 
this tiny little bag-corner of my office brightens my day.


----------



## TCB

Coach at church


----------



## Kimbashop

Ladan Mrss said:


> No matter what,
> this tiny little bag-corner of my office brightens my day.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403174



That is so sweet! I have an occidental corner like that, too. Helps me get through the day.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Tommy Hilfiger and Vera Bradley Keychain Wallets today. (It's a rare day, as I almost always use at least one Coach; I have so many keychain wallets I figure I really should rotate them daily.)

Going shopping at Carter's, The Paper Store and Marshalls today!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel


----------



## leechiyong

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel


Gorgeous photos!


----------



## kbell

Just this little gal taking my doggie for a hike.


----------



## Venessa84

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel



You take the most amazing shots! Bag is gorgeous too.


----------



## pmburk

Florence Leather Guild bag I found at a recent estate sale.


----------



## leechiyong

Gym companion:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous photos!





Venessa84 said:


> You take the most amazing shots! Bag is gorgeous too.



Thank you both very much


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today, enjoying the beautiful morning in Union Square. I've been carrying this bag in Oakland and love it so much I didn't want to switch to my red "Bus Bag" this weekend.  How much do I love this bag? I bought it in red last night on Poshmark. I know, I'm pathetic. This is why I normally buy a bag in red because if I buy it in any other color, and I end up liking it as an every day bag, I regret I didn't buy it in red.  But I do love this bag in chalk with red trim! I'm sure I'll still carry it often............ Every now and then. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4402708


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  Will you really use it once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted. [emoji6] [emoji28] [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> Was going to go shopping but it was getting just too windy and cold...so my thrifted Coach Parker shoulder bag got a little outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402835
> View attachment 4402836


Great pics!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color with a Rose Azalee interior. I [emoji813] her.
> 
> View attachment 4403079
> View attachment 4403080
> View attachment 4403081
> View attachment 4403082


She's beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel  [emoji813]


Love all the trees! Your bag is pretty too.


----------



## carterazo

pmburk said:


> Florence Leather Guild bag I found at a recent estate sale.


Love this bag! It looks black in one pic and brown in another. Is it a dark brown?


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> She's beautiful! [emoji7]


Thank you carterazo  She's very comfy and easy to use too


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> That is so sweet! I have an occidental corner like that, too. Helps me get through the day.



I have no idea why auto correct out the word “occidental” I to my sentence. Lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  Will you really use it once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted. [emoji6] [emoji28] [emoji56]


 I'm going to "try" to carry her a couple of days a week during the Spring/Summer.


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow: Old school squishy MK


----------



## NateSelwyn25

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm going to "try" to carry her a couple of days a week during the Spring/Summer.


Wear a lot of neon yellow and lime green, you won't wanna touch a red bag lol!


----------



## iqaganda

A Coach Crossbody for this week as Easter Holidays are approaching. I need something that I can get my hands free for those kiddie day outs and this is perfect for those ocassions.

I am not sure though what is the name of this bag...

I also change my bag weekly but it seems I get bored with them during the mid week. I’m thinking of doing it every three days!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

carterazo said:


> Love all the trees! Your bag is pretty too.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## kbell

Back into a work bag


----------



## Narnanz

Always need a bigger bag on a Tuesday...so here is my Old Trends Daisy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

kbell said:


> View attachment 4404682
> 
> Back into a work bag


I like your mix of colors and patterns.


----------



## RuedeNesle

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Wear a lot of neon yellow and lime green, you won't wanna touch a red bag lol!


 I posted in another forum recently that I never wear bright green because I carry red bags. Now that you mention it, i don't think I wear yellow much, or at all. I have a print scarf I wear a lot with those colors in it, but they're not the dominent colors.


----------



## kbell

Sparkletastic said:


> I like your mix of colors and patterns.



Thank you! [emoji258]


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying:


----------



## whateve

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4404246
> 
> 
> A Coach Crossbody for this week as Easter Holidays are approaching. I need something that I can get my hands free for those kiddie day outs and this is perfect for those ocassions.
> 
> I am not sure though what is the name of this bag...
> 
> I also change my bag weekly but it seems I get bored with them during the mid week. I’m thinking of doing it every three days!


The name usually includes the words "signature stripe."


----------



## Monique1004

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel



Perfect. Perfect. Perfect!


----------



## iqaganda

Big Longchamp Tote today for stashing and hiding a new handbag later! [emoji16]


----------



## Jeny09

My vintage Regina... [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Monique1004 said:


> Perfect. Perfect. Perfect!


Thank you


----------



## christinemliu

Late to the Coach Swagger game (waited until I could get the version with the exterior slip pocket and better strap, plus a combo of navy and silver with a price that I couldn't resist), here is my new 27 in navy:


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Let me know your thoughts on the strap drop!


You asked about the strap drop on the Atlantic medium Campana.  This is none, lol. I do not have thin arms, but as you can see it fits right up under the arm. I will be hand carrying it I think.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You asked about the strap drop on the Atlantic medium Campana.  This is none, lol. I do not have thin arms, but as you can see it fits right up under the arm. I will be hand carrying it I think.
> View attachment 4405350


Hmmmm, thanks, that does make me rethink whether or not the medium would work...although my medium Veneta fits the same and I love the bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Still stuck on my LV Apollo charm:


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Hmmmm, thanks, that does make me rethink whether or not the medium would work...although my medium Veneta fits the same and I love the bag.


And I love this one as well.  I usually only do shoulder carry when I need to use both hands for something when I am out and about. So it is no problem for me.  And, hey, it NEVER falls off your shoulder.


----------



## TCB




----------



## P.Y.T.

Zara purse belt again


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Dinky


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> View attachment 4405625


Love that card holder! May I ask who makes it?


----------



## carterazo

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405808


Lovely combination! (I need to pull mine out to use. Tomorrow.)


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

carterazo said:


> Lovely combination! (I need to pull mine out to use. Tomorrow.)



Yay!  And thank you, carterazo! You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Love that card holder! May I ask who makes it?


I think it may be Fendi.  Looks like the Monster Peekaboo.  Something about that Monster intrigues me.....


----------



## carterazo

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Yay!  And thank you, carterazo! You have a beautiful collection.


Thank you!





Bagmedic said:


> I think it may be Fendi.  Looks like the Monster Peekaboo.  Something about that Monster intrigues me.....


You're right, it does look like Fendi. Thanks!


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Love that card holder! May I ask who makes it?



Thank you so much!   It’s Fendi.


----------



## Molly0

Jeny09 said:


> My vintage Regina... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4405120


What a great look!  Smashing!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Sonia Rykiel


----------



## Pessie

Summer bag!


----------



## TCB

Stuffed Coach clutch


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> View attachment 4406421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed Coach clutch


Wow TCB, I love your pouch! You have a very versatile and lovely collection


----------



## tenKrat

LV Babylone Chain BB in Galet


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow TCB, I love your pouch! You have a very versatile and lovely collection


Aww thank you so much, ATB! I really appreciate that.


----------



## myluvofbags

tenKrat said:


> LV Babylone Chain BB in Galet
> View attachment 4406528


So pretty, and a great neutral.


----------



## carterazo

TCB said:


> Thank you so much!  [emoji2] It’s Fendi.


Thank you!


----------



## Jeny09

Molly0 said:


> What a great look!  Smashing!



Thank you Molly0 [emoji120]


----------



## melvel

TCB said:


> View attachment 4406421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed Coach clutch



What is this called?  I love it!


----------



## mrs.JC

Balenciaga & LV SLGs


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color with a Rose Azalee interior. I  her.
> 
> View attachment 4403079
> View attachment 4403080
> View attachment 4403081
> View attachment 4403082


Really sexy & chic, like you dearest ATB!! Looks awesome on you & I adore your floral top


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> My newest addition, Chanel iridescent pink mini on the weekend
> 
> And still carrying my YSL envelope during the week


Congrats on your pretty pink C dear Miss Dawn....totally see you carrying her. Hope life is treating you well


----------



## Kendie26

muchstuff said:


> My new Arayla bespoke Harlow...with her little BV friend.
> View attachment 4401144


Killer combo/duo dearest MS....love that new bag & she is totally your style...love that purple lining


----------



## muchstuff

Kendie26 said:


> Killer combo/duo dearest MS....love that new bag & she is totally your style...love that purple lining


Thanks Kendie, good to hear from you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on your pretty pink C dear Miss Dawn....totally see you carrying her. Hope life is treating you well


Thank you sweetie


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kendie26 said:


> Really sexy & chic, like you dearest ATB!! Looks awesome on you & I adore your floral top


Thank you sweet Kendie


----------



## TCB

carterazo said:


> Thank you!


No problem.


----------



## TCB

melvel said:


> What is this called?  I love it!


Thank you! 
It's the Storypatch Pouch. (Men's)


----------



## Monique1004

My best travel companion, evie TPM.


----------



## iqaganda

I’m wearing my Coach Patent Embossed Shopper in Pink. 

I am still on my Easter Holidays and I usually use my abused bags during these times when I need to go out with my kids without worrying about my bag too much.


----------



## Marmotte

My Senreve Mini Maestria in Cream


----------



## Loomy427

Kate Spade Toasty Arla today


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch:


----------



## Sparkletastic

I never photograph my daily workhorse but, decided she needed some love. (Plus I’m working non stop right now so, my pretty babies aren’t getting out and about as much.) 

Two years with my MaxMara Whitney and she still looks new. Rugged and elegant is the perfect combo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Marmotte said:


> My Senreve Mini Maestria in Cream
> View attachment 4408093


Love this bag! I’ve been thinking about getting one for work. Is it as practical and sturdy as it seems? How is the leather quality / hand feel?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I never photograph my daily workhorse but, decided she needed some love. (Plus I’m working non stop right now so, my pretty babies aren’t getting out and about as much.)
> 
> Two years with my MaxMara Whitney and she still looks new. Rugged and elegant is the perfect combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408455


Oh I really love the edginess of your work bag Sparkle!  Is it heavy?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Banner bag today.


----------



## TCB




----------



## myluvofbags

TCB said:


> View attachment 4408619


Looks like a great tote, I actually have a prior screenshot as I have been contemplating it. How are you liking it? Are the straps comfortable?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!* * WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY  GOD BLESS YOU ALL! *
*





*


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> I never photograph my daily workhorse but, decided she needed some love. (Plus I’m working non stop right now so, my pretty babies aren’t getting out and about as much.)
> 
> Two years with my MaxMara Whitney and she still looks new. Rugged and elegant is the perfect combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408455


Unique bag.  I  like it!


----------



## southernbelle43

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Slightly OT!* * WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!
> View attachment 4408658
> 
> View attachment 4408659
> 
> View attachment 4408660
> *


Great post. Just returned from Good Friday service.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I really love the edginess of your work bag Sparkle!  Is it heavy?


Thank you!!!  It’s not heavy at all. It has divided sections to keep me organized, a shoulder cord. 

It’s the perfect work bag!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Alma BB


----------



## Sparkletastic

Quick change!  Girl’s night out with gold lamb Chanel Boy and Versace sunnies.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sparkletastic said:


> Quick change!  Girl’s night out with gold lamb Chanel Boy and Versace sunnies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408780


Yum yum yum.


----------



## TCB

myluvofbags said:


> Looks like a great tote, I actually have a prior screenshot as I have been contemplating it. How are you liking it? Are the straps comfortable?


I'm loving it. The straps are very comfortable. One has fallen off once or twice, but I just tuck one under the other, if you know what I'm saying.  No big deal. And the inside is floral. Very pretty! I love a good tote, and this is one I know I'll be reaching for a lot. I love the logo and the denim.


----------



## TCB

lovlouisvuitton said:


> *Slightly OT!* * WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY GOOD FRIDAY  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!
> View attachment 4408658
> 
> View attachment 4408659
> 
> View attachment 4408660
> *


I absolutely love this. Thank you for posting, and I hope you have had a very Blessed Good Friday and have a very Happy Easter!


----------



## coolmelondew

Having a quiet morning with these blue beauties. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> My Senreve Mini Maestria in Cream
> View attachment 4408093


Double WOW...awesome bag but I’m dying bigtime over the sneaks


----------



## Kendie26

coolmelondew said:


> Having a quiet morning with these blue beauties. Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 4409016


Fellow Celine lover(as you know)dearest coolmelondew! Beautiful pic


----------



## myluvofbags

TCB said:


> I'm loving it. The straps are very comfortable. One has fallen off once or twice, but I just tuck one under the other, if you know what I'm saying.  No big deal. And the inside is floral. Very pretty! I love a good tote, and this is one I know I'll be reaching for a lot. I love the logo and the denim.


Thanks, I understand about the straps, now to see where I can find it.


----------



## missconvy

Mini Pochette for quick run to health food store.


----------



## TCB

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I understand about the straps, now to see where I can find it.


Good luck in your search! I really hope you find it!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!**WISHING EVERYONE A WONDERFUL EASTER & HAPPY PASSOVER! GOD BLESS YOU ALL! *
*







*


----------



## remainsilly

Street art & timbuk2 bag:


----------



## southernbelle82

I’m in my new Dooney Florentine satchel in size small. I got her from the outlet on vacation this past weekend. I also got a wallet to be matchy matchy, a key fob, and a cosmetic case. [emoji7]


----------



## lenarmc

Fendi Whipstitch Oyster bag. The leather is beautiful. She has a skull scarf from Amazon and the bag charm is from an artisan that takes vintage pieces and repurposes them.


----------



## EmmJay

southernbelle82 said:


> I’m in my new Dooney Florentine satchel in size small. I got her from the outlet on vacation this past weekend. I also got a wallet to be matchy matchy, a key fob, and a cosmetic case. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409601
> View attachment 4409602



Bag twins. Love this bag!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

EmmJay said:


> Bag twins. Love this bag!!!


Love that bag. I had one and carried it until I had to go to lighter bags.  Enjoy it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

She's here! My red Mini Bennett! 
@carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett!
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


The chalk mini bennett can have a home with me anytime...but that red is fabulous...I dont own any red bags...have a orange Longchamp...mmmmm might be forced to find me a red beauty.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Vintage Sonia Rykiel
> View attachment 4406051


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> The chalk mini bennett can have a home with me anytime...but that red is fabulous...I dont own any red bags...have a orange Longchamp...mmmmm might be forced to find me a red beauty.


Hi N! 
Thanks! I have a few orange bags too, but they don't make it out the closet often. If you want my unbiased  opinion, I think you should have a least one......at least two red bags.


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> I never photograph my daily workhorse but, decided she needed some love. (Plus I’m working non stop right now so, my pretty babies aren’t getting out and about as much.)
> 
> Two years with my MaxMara Whitney and she still looks new. Rugged and elegant is the perfect combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408455


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4409644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Whipstitch Oyster bag. The leather is beautiful. She has a skull scarf from Amazon and the bag charm is from an artisan that takes vintage pieces and repurposes them.


Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett! [emoji813]
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I knew it! Congrats on your new red bag! [emoji108]


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi N! [emoji2]
> Thanks! I have a few orange bags too, but they don't make it out the closet often. If you want my unbiased  opinion, I think you should have a least one......at least two red bags.[emoji3]


Now I do feel really silly...I do own a red bag!!!...How did I forget her?

Edited to remind myself to use her more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I knew it! Congrats on your new red bag! [emoji108]


Thanks C!  I was subconsciously packing her in the box my red bag came in. When I put the box the in closet and saw her handles sticking out I just shook my head, and said I'm sorry! 



Narnanz said:


> Now I do feel really silly...I do own a red bag!!!...How did I forget her?


Don't feel silly! That just means it's time to carry your red bag.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett!
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


Great shot Rue! Makes me want to switch into my fav red Coach tote.  I think I’ll go do that now. . .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Great shot Rue! Makes me want to switch into my fav red Coach tote.  I think I’ll go do that now. . .


Thanks MO!
YAY! I can't wait to see your red tote!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks C!  I was subconsciously packing her in the box my red bag came in. When I put the box the in closet and saw her handles sticking out I just shook my head, and said I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> Don't feel silly! That just means it's time to carry your red bag.


I'm carrying a sort of red bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Now I do feel really silly...I do own a red bag!!!...How did I forget her?
> 
> Edited to remind myself to use her more.
> View attachment 4409848


 She's beautiful!  I hope this reminder works!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I'm carrying a sort of red bag.


Hi WE! 
Close enough!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi N!
> Thanks! I have a few orange bags too, but they don't make it out the closet often. If you want my unbiased  opinion, I think you should have a least one......at least two red bags.


Well I feel silly...I do own a red bag...how did


RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!  I hope this reminder works!


She is going on a special trip in June as we will be visiting the Coach store in Auckland...never been to a coach store...bought online or found them thrifting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Well I feel silly...I do own a red bag...how did
> 
> She is going on a special trip in June as we will be visiting the Coach store in Auckland...never been to a coach store...bought online or found them thrifting.


That is a special trip! I hope you enjoy your first store visit!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett!
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hot pink for me today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thanks ATB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Hot pink for me today!
> 
> View attachment 4409887


I love your hot pink bag!  And I really love the hardware on the strap!


----------



## serenityneow

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!


The Dorothy is such a wonderful bag.  I have one in black.  I've never seen this pink--it's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Venessa84

Narnanz said:


> The chalk mini bennett can have a home with me anytime...but that red is fabulous...I dont own any red bags...have a orange Longchamp...mmmmm might be forced to find me a red beauty.



You know what you love! She’s very pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> That is a special trip! I hope you enjoy your first store visit!


I hope so...as far as I know we only have two stores in New Zealand and they are both in Auckland.
Combining it with thrifting and seeing a show...should be a great day...shop till I drop and laugh till I pee myself...its a comedian.


----------



## serenityneow

From Friday evening, Lanvin bicolor Jiji.  I tried to sell this bag, gave up after months of  insulting low offers, and have now fallen completely back in love.  Phew—I really would have regretted breaking up with her!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MO!
> YAY! I can't wait to see your red tote!


Well I’ve posted her before, but here she is again anyway.  Nothing special but I do love that shade of red.  This is a cross grain tote, not well loved, not very popular, but there is something about the nod to days gone by that intrigues me about cross grain leather.  I know others do not love it, but I can’t help myself. I do! 
This one’s a keeper for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4409921
> View attachment 4409922
> 
> Well I’ve posted her before, but here she is again anyway.  Nothing special but I do love that shade of red.  This is a cross grain tote, not well loved, not very popular, but there is something about the nod to days gone by that intrigues me about cross grain leather.  I know others do not love it, but I can’t help myself. I do!
> This one’s a keeper for me.


I love it! My Mini Bennett satchels are cross grain leather.  I like how easy they are to clean. If I needed a tote this it the one I would get! Thanks for reposting your beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your hot pink bag!  And I really love the hardware on the strap!


Thank you RN. The hardware is really cool, you have to turn the screw and pull out the bolt to detach the strap. So it will never accidentally fall off


----------



## Addicted to bags

serenityneow said:


> The Dorothy is such a wonderful bag.  I have one in black.  I've never seen this pink--it's absolutely beautiful!


Oooh twins? Do you have a pic with her? This is my first Dorothy and I really like her. It's a little smaller than a LV Pochette Metis but it fits what I carry on a daily basis. Would love to see your bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

serenityneow said:


> From Friday evening, Lanvin bicolor Jiji.  I tried to sell this bag, gave up after months of  insulting low offers, and have now fallen completely back in love.  Phew—I really would have regretted breaking up with her!
> 
> View attachment 4409900


That is gorgeous! Glad you couldn't sell it too. I love black and white together!


----------



## Molly0

serenityneow said:


> From Friday evening, Lanvin bicolor Jiji.  I tried to sell this bag, gave up after months of  insulting low offers, and have now fallen completely back in love.  Phew—I really would have regretted breaking up with her!
> 
> View attachment 4409900


Thank heaven she didn’t sell!  She’s gorgeous!  Love the black and white.


----------



## serenityneow

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh twins? Do you have a pic with her? This is my first Dorothy and I really like her. It's a little smaller than a LV Pochette Metis but it fits what I carry on a daily basis. Would love to see your bag



Not a mod shot, but here she is.  Celine sunniest go very well :tup.


----------



## Sparkletastic

southernbelle82 said:


> I’m in my new Dooney Florentine satchel in size small. I got her from the outlet on vacation this past weekend. I also got a wallet to be matchy matchy, a key fob, and a cosmetic case. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409601
> View attachment 4409602


Beautiful! I was just in the mall and saw they are still selling these. I had one in a creamy off white and loved it. These are such underrated bags. The leather is amazing.


----------



## Addicted to bags

serenityneow said:


> Not a mod shot, but here she is.  Celine sunniest go very well :tup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409944


Oh that's beautiful and the sunnies match perfectly! 

And thanks for the idea of moving the key clochette up to the handle. Looped on the hardware the clochette keeps being pushed to the back!


----------



## RuedeNesle

serenityneow said:


> Not a mod shot, but here she is.  Celine sunniest go very well :tup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4409944


I'm really loving Dorothy! She and Celine are a great team.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Hot pink for me today!
> 
> View attachment 4409887


This is a beautiful bag! - the shape is so pretty. Great color, too.


----------



## dotty8

Going to a family lunch to the city centre - *Miu miu* tote


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is a beautiful bag! - the shape is so pretty. Great color, too.


Thank you ccbaggirl89!!  It's an easy bag to use too. You know how sometimes you buy a bag and it turns out not to fit your lifestyle or it has bad ease of use?


----------



## leechiyong

Dessert at brunch:


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Dessert at brunch:
> View attachment 4410541


I don't know which looks more delicious, your cutie bag (who makes it by the way?) or your off the charts desserts!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know which looks more delicious, your cutie bag (who makes it by the way?) and your off the charts desserts!


Thank you!  The bag is the Boyy Bobby charm where I had D-rings added and attached an iridescent chain.  The desserts were too cute not to take a picture of (or get one of each of lol!).


----------



## TCB

pink Coach at church



Happy Easter!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett!
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


Gorgeous, RN!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Gorgeous, RN!!


Hi TCB! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## LucyMadrid

My red Amazona Loewe for this Sunday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

LucyMadrid said:


> My red Amazona Loewe for this Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 4410663


I'm seeing red and I'm loving it!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Pochette NM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hot pink for me today!
> 
> View attachment 4409887


I'm totally jelly!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here! My red Mini Bennett!
> @carterazo to answer your (rhetorical) question:  *"Will you really use it [chalk Mini Bennett] once it's red twin comes in? Me thinks her days are counted" * Girl, we can stop counting!   This is why I always buy red bags!
> View attachment 4409780


Love this bright red!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Waiting for lunch:
> View attachment 4408429


Love this picture! You bag looks cozy in this corner.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this picture! You bag looks cozy in this corner.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!


I meant your bag... not you bag...


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Easter and Passover to All my bag friends! Broke out an oldie but goodie today...Gucci bamboo top handle


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Spring is here .... Finally!!! I decided to use my green Vera Bradley and Scout keychain wallets today!! (Happy Easter!)

Just discovered Scout at The Paper Store. I love these things!!! Love pastel colors.


----------



## scrpo83

Last week - Cole Haan Nylon





This week- Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## Kendie26

Addicted to bags said:


> Hot pink for me today!
> 
> View attachment 4409887


Serious LOVE for this MC beauty...holy WOW, stop the presses on this color


----------



## Molly0

Haven’t seen this little girl since last spring so I think I’ll take her with me tomorrow.


----------



## lakeshow

Tory Burch backpack...super soft and easy to throw around!


----------



## themeanreds

This was date night over the weekend


----------



## leechiyong

Lunch companion:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bright red!!


Thanks SM! 
I've been doing a happy dance  since Saturday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> I've been doing a happy dance  since Saturday.


You're welcome!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You're welcome!


Glad you're back! You've been missed!


----------



## Kimbashop

AManIntoFashion said:


> Spring is here .... Finally!!! I decided to use my green Vera Bradley and Scout keychain wallets today!! (Happy Easter!)
> 
> Just discovered Scout at The Paper Store. I love these things!!! Love pastel colors.



So cute and fun! I love Scout. They are perfect for summer pool/beach weather. They have a great beach bag line that is really popular on Cape Cod (where I grew up, and where I return to for part of the summer) and I was thinking of picking one up this year.  I also  have been looking for a Scout wallet/cellphone/key ring thingy that I can clip inside my beach bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Glad you're back! You've been missed!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


>


----------



## lenarmc

Lilly and vintage Dior for Easter Service on yesterday.


----------



## missmandymarie

Saint Laurent shopper tote today ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

Now known as my Tuesday bag as it's always a Tuesday that I seem to use it... and I just love the colour


----------



## LV_BB

Marmotte said:


> My Senreve Mini Maestria in Cream
> View attachment 4408093



Oh no . . . I love your bag and had never heard of this brand. Now I really want a midi one!


----------



## ksuromax

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405808


awesome look!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Velo


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


 The perfect first picture to see when I opened this thread this morning!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

ksuromax said:


> awesome look!!!



Thanks, ksuromax! I always enjoy seeing your mod shots!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> The perfect first picture to see when I opened this thread this morning!


  


theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Thanks, ksuromax! I always enjoy seeing your mod shots!


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bal Velo


Bella!!!


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying:


----------



## Narnanz

Havent used this one in over a year...she had been my favourite...not an expensive bag by any means.
Brought her out back into the light.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Havent used this one in over a year...she had been my favourite...not an expensive bag by any means.



I love these bags. I have been tempted to get one, but never did.  So unique.


----------



## southernbelle43

Von Holzhausen clutch. I love the subtle branding, the cut out V.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> I love these bags. I have been tempted to get one, but never did.  So unique.


I think you can only edit up to an hour after you have posted. Might have to message a mod and see what they can do for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> I think you can only edit up to an hour after you have posted. Might have to message a mod and see what they can do for you.


I finally got it out.  You can edit for only 5 minutes.  I am forever timing out when trying to correct my grammar, lol.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> I finally got it out.  You can edit for only 5 minutes.  I am forever timing out when trying to correct my grammar, lol.


hehe...i dont bother now...I see my bad grammar as part of my personality.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> hehe...i dont bother now...I see my bad grammar as part of my personality.


Good idea!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cannes go shopping


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Cannes go shopping
> 
> View attachment 4412579
> View attachment 4412580


So cute, ATB!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> So cute, ATB!!


Thank you TCB! This bag is surprising useful  When I bought it I thought it would be more of an occasion bag but it's actually pretty practical.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TCB! This bag is surprising useful  When I bought it I thought it would be more of an occasion bag but it's actually pretty practical.


It looks like a Take it Anywhere you Wanna Go Bag!  I love it!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Kimbashop said:


> So cute and fun! I love Scout. They are perfect for summer pool/beach weather. They have a great beach bag line that is really popular on Cape Cod (where I grew up, and where I return to for part of the summer) and I was thinking of picking one up this year.  I also  have been looking for a Scout wallet/cellphone/key ring thingy that I can clip inside my beach bag.




You're absolutely right about Scout!!! I would say check their website scoutbags.com as well as thepaperstore.com . These clip key zip id things are called 'idkase'. Ps, one of my prints is New England theme (also a native of MA here). They just came out with a Cape Cod design (a Paper Store exclusive) that is on my wish list!! They also make wristlets that probably can fit more inside them. Happy Shopping!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Cannes go shopping
> 
> View attachment 4412579
> View attachment 4412580



Hostco???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> My vintage Regina... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4405120


I really like this look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Spring time rambles with my pretty in pink Chanel


Beautiful pictures as always! Made me smile!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pmburk said:


> Florence Leather Guild bag I found at a recent estate sale.


This is such a cool/beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Been so busy recently... Finally I have some time to play today. 1st day out for my B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402981


How do you carry this upside down bag? Just kidding!
It's  beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My latest purchase. An Opli 24 in a Geranium color with a Rose Azalee interior. I  her.
> 
> View attachment 4403079
> View attachment 4403080
> View attachment 4403081
> View attachment 4403082


This red is gorgeous and the leather looks soooo delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Ready for spring with Pistache SC [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398172


Very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Ferragamo out to dinner:
> View attachment 4397606


This looks tiny and adorable! So your style. May I ask what this is called?


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks tiny and adorable! So your style. May I ask what this is called?


Thank you!  It's the Sofia change purse.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Cannes go shopping
> 
> View attachment 4412579
> View attachment 4412580


You look great! Love this!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful pictures as always! Made me smile!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Hobo


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo



So so pretty, my lady in red .


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


 Everything!!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> So so pretty, my lady in red .





RuedeNesle said:


> Everything!!


thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB denim rouge.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Michael Kors Ava--extra small in pink. It matches very closely my flats.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB denim rouge.


OMG! Love!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


Love all the red from your hair to the little doggie!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT! * *TODAY IS ANZAC DAY IN AUSTRALIA & NZ  "LEST WE FORGET"  GOD BLESS YOU ALL!*
*







*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! Love!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


Stunner in red! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kimbashop

AManIntoFashion said:


> You're absolutely right about Scout!!! I would say check their website scoutbags.com as well as thepaperstore.com . These clip key zip id things are called 'idkase'. Ps, one of my prints is New England theme (also a native of MA here). They just came out with a Cape Cod design (a Paper Store exclusive) that is on my wish list!! They also make wristlets that probably can fit more inside them. Happy Shopping!!



Thanks for the information! 
A Cape Cod design? REALLY? I am so ordering that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


Like @RuedeNesle said... EVERYTHING!!


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!



Why thank you Sunshine [emoji274] Mama!! [emoji173]️


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Brought my Gucci disco soho to Florida for my kids’ spring break. Enjoying Universal Studios, Harry Potter Hogwarts House


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaryLovesBags said:


> Brought my Gucci disco soho to Florida for my kids’ spring break. Enjoying Universal Studios, Harry Potter Hogwarts House


What a gorgeous picture. Soooo jealous atm! Do you put your bag in the lockers?


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous picture. Soooo jealous atm! Do you put your bag in the lockers?


Thank you ❤️. It’s always fun when it is spent with the family. I carry it around, and only put it in the lockers when we do rides that require putting belongings away. But, I always carry/place a plastic bag inside my bag, just in case it suddenly rains or if we do water rides. I learned from some youtubers to always arm myself with a plastic bag for unforseeable situations like rain showers etc.


----------



## ksuromax

Sparkletastic said:


> Love all the red from your hair to the little doggie!





Molly0 said:


> Stunner in red! Gorgeous!





Sunshine mama said:


> Like @RuedeNesle said... EVERYTHING!!


 
thank you very much, dearest friends!


----------



## ksuromax

MaryLovesBags said:


> Brought my Gucci disco soho to Florida for my kids’ spring break. Enjoying Universal Studios, Harry Potter Hogwarts House


this is fabulous!!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

ksuromax said:


> this is fabulous!! [/QUOTE
> Thank you


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My summer bag for this year!   So tempted to get the yellow as well...


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for the information!
> A Cape Cod design? REALLY? I am so ordering that.




The Cape Cod print is brand new! Here is a link to a tote in the print. I love this new print. It says its The Paper Store exclusive. I'm going to order an idkase in the print soon!! Hope this helps!

https://www.thepaperstore.com/p/bung-daytripper-ne-nautical-e/51837300005


----------



## AManIntoFashion

MaryLovesBags said:


> Brought my Gucci disco soho to Florida for my kids’ spring break. Enjoying Universal Studios, Harry Potter Hogwarts House



Nice bag and photo!! Such a fun place, I loved it there. Hope you all had fun!!


----------



## Monique1004

Haven’t used this cutie for a while. My beloved cherries MCM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaryLovesBags said:


> Thank you ❤️. It’s always fun when it is spent with the family. I carry it around, and only put it in the lockers when we do rides that require putting belongings away. But, I always carry/place a plastic bag inside my bag, just in case it suddenly rains or if we do water rides. I learned from some youtubers to always arm myself with a plastic bag for unforseeable situations like rain showers etc.


That is a great idea!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

AManIntoFashion said:


> Nice bag and photo!! Such a fun place, I loved it there. Hope you all had fun!!


Thanks! Spending our last day here today, move on to Siesta Key for a day tomorrow and then heed back home. I can imagine the long faces of my kids come Monday when they go back to school. 
Have a nice day. ❤️


----------



## MaryLovesBags

Chinese Warrior said:


> My summer bag for this year!   So tempted to get the yellow as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413626


This is so cuuute!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my  Michael Kors  small Jessa floral backpack in true green.


----------



## TCB

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my  Michael Kors  small Jessa floral backpack in true green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414010



Love this.


----------



## Aoifs

What I've been using recently!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Aoifs said:


> What I've been using recently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414041
> View attachment 4414042
> View attachment 4414043


The red Gucci!!!!


----------



## MaryLovesBags

My vintage LV Trocadero with the luggages onboard the Hogwart’s express on the way to Hogsmeade. LoL 
#lastdayatUniversalstudios


----------



## Kimbashop

AManIntoFashion said:


> The Cape Cod print is brand new! Here is a link to a tote in the print. I love this new print. It says its The Paper Store exclusive. I'm going to order an idkase in the print soon!! Hope this helps!
> 
> https://www.thepaperstore.com/p/bung-daytripper-ne-nautical-e/51837300005


Thanks! I love the blue and coral colors on that print. I think I might get the ID case and then think about a tote. The beach bags and coolers were all over the beaches on the Cape last summer. I also love their wristlets


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


Oooohh love all the red.
Quick, @RuedeNesle, get your helmet


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB denim rouge.


What a stunning photo. Looks like a magazine.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Monique1004 said:


> Haven’t used this cutie for a while. My beloved cherries MCM.
> View attachment 4413653


This is very cute! Love the colour


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooohh love all the red.
> Quick, @RuedeNesle, get your helmet


thank you, my dear!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Oooohh love all the red.
> Quick, @RuedeNesle, get your helmet


Too late! But thanks for trying to warn me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> What a stunning photo. Looks like a magazine.


Thank you! Means  a lot coming from you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Something black/white today.


----------



## Molly0

Sturdy little Roots for me today 
 (I know it’s weird but I love sniffing this leather)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Something black/white today.


Hi SM! 
I love this bag! It looks like a perfect crossbody style.  Black/White bags are my third favorite colored bags. (First: Red. Second: Shades of Red )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I love this bag! It looks like a perfect crossbody style.  Black/White bags are my third favorite colored bags. (First: Red. Second: Shades of Red )


Wow. That's a big jump from reds and shades of red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. That's a big jump from reds and shades of red!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Sturdy little Roots for me today
> (I know it’s weird but I love sniffing this leather)
> View attachment 4414184


This leather does look amazing!


----------



## Glttglam

TCB said:


> [emoji813]
> Love this.


Thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Something black/white today.


Smama, Great bag and cute strap! Did you add the strap? Can I ask who you bought it from? I need a nice blue and red or blue and white with silver hardware.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Sturdy little Roots for me today
> (I know it’s weird but I love sniffing this leather)
> View attachment 4414184


Me too!! Love the smell of leather.


----------



## jcnc

Carrying my Kate Spade to office after a long time. I love her but she doesn’t seem to be fitting into my lifestyle lately . Wondering if its time to part ways and find a new home for her. Thoughts?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4414772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Kate Spade to office after a long time. I love her but she doesn’t seem to be fitting into my lifestyle lately . Wondering if its time to part ways and find a new home for her. Thoughts?


She’s really cute


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Too late! But thanks for trying to warn me.



Indeed, I was too late 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Means  a lot coming from you!



You’re so sweet 



Sunshine mama said:


> Something black/white today.



This is so chic!



Molly0 said:


> Sturdy little Roots for me today
> (I know it’s weird but I love sniffing this leather)
> View attachment 4414184



I love the bandana / scarf you’ve tied to it. Adds some panache 



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. That's a big jump from reds and shades of red!



I know, right?! 

A little experiment. @RuedeNesle if I post a picture of pink and red bags, does the pink neutralise the red and prevent you from fainting?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> A little experiment. @RuedeNesle if I post a picture of pink and red bags, does the pink neutralise the red and prevent you from fainting?



That sounds like a fun experiment! But you forgot the pink bags!  Oh! There they are! All I saw were the first 3 bags on the second row.  (Hmm, just thinking out loud; maybe if the bottom lines on the eye chart were in* RED* I'd do better on my eye exams! )


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Indeed, I was too late
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> This is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bandana / scarf you’ve tied to it. Adds some panache
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> A little experiment. @RuedeNesle if I post a picture of pink and red bags, does the pink neutralise the red and prevent you from fainting?


Oh wow!  I keep looking & trying to determine which one is my favourite, but I just can’t decide! 
I love them all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Indeed, I was too late
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> This is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bandana / scarf you’ve tied to it. Adds some panache
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> A little experiment. @RuedeNesle if I post a picture of pink and red bags, does the pink neutralise the red and prevent you from fainting?





RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds like a fun experiment! But you forgot the pink bags!  Oh! There they are! All I saw were the first 3 bags on the second row.  (Hmm, just thinking out loud; maybe if the bottom lines on the eye chart were in* RED* I'd do better on my eye exams! )



You 2 are hilarious!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You 2 are hilarious!!!!


 That's another reason I love TPF! People get my sense of humor regarding handbags!


----------



## pmburk

carterazo said:


> Love this bag! It looks black in one pic and brown in another. Is it a dark brown?



Thank you! It is a very dark brown, almost cordovan.


----------



## TCB

Coach Turnlock Tote


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Indeed, I was too late
> 
> 
> 
> You’re so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> This is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bandana / scarf you’ve tied to it. Adds some panache
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?!
> 
> A little experiment. @RuedeNesle if I post a picture of pink and red bags, does the pink neutralise the red and prevent you from fainting?





RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds like a fun experiment! But you forgot the pink bags!  Oh! There they are! All I saw were the first 3 bags on the second row.  (Hmm, just thinking out loud; maybe if the bottom lines on the eye chart were in* RED* I'd do better on my eye exams! )


  Thank you both for the laugh!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> That sounds like a fun experiment! But you forgot the pink bags!  Oh! There they are! All I saw were the first 3 bags on the second row.  (Hmm, just thinking out loud; maybe if the bottom lines on the eye chart were in* RED* I'd do better on my eye exams! )



Yes, by all means, let’s rig the eye tests because who needs 20/20 vision as long as they can see and appreciate red bags?  You are so cute  



Molly0 said:


> Oh wow!  I keep looking & trying to determine which one is my favourite, but I just can’t decide!
> I love them all!



That’s very kind of you 



Sunshine mama said:


> You 2 are hilarious!!!!



I’m glad I keep my friends entertained 



RuedeNesle said:


> That's another reason I love TPF! People get my sense of humor regarding handbags!







tealocean said:


> Thank you both for the laugh!!



 always a pleasure, my dear friend @tealocean


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> BV Hobo


red on red on red for days. lovely!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Carrying my Louis Vuitton pochette metis today. This has become my favorite everyday/work bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Thank you both for the laugh!!


 My pleasure!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Red again today, this time with vintage Coach! This makes my eighth red bag, counting a burgundy briefcase.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Red again today, this time with vintage Coach! This makes my eighth red bag, counting a burgundy briefcase.


What is the strawberry looking thing on the side of the bag please?


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Cannes go shopping
> 
> View attachment 4412579
> View attachment 4412580


How unique. Not my style but you look great with it!!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the strawberry looking thing on the side of the bag please?


Bag charm from Coach, a chocolate dipped strawberry. It's my little good luck charm and is worn on every bag I have(or tucked inside it).


----------



## lakeshow

Overflowing, used and abused YSL after a busy day at work.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> red on red on red for days. lovely!


thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesui Sabrina midi.


----------



## southernbelle43

Whoops. Massaccesi.


----------



## dejahlovelee




----------



## kbell

Getting ready to head to the airport with Eva & my favorite Lululemon backpack.


----------



## Marmotte

D&G Mini Devotion bag in gold


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.



Cute, Sm! I like the red & monogram combo!


----------



## missconvy

dejahlovelee said:


> View attachment 4415956



I’ve never seen this before! What is the name of this little cutie?


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Dinky
> 
> View attachment 4405808


You wear it so beautifully!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> D&G Mini Devotion bag in gold
> View attachment 4416031


Love this shape!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Getting ready to head to the airport with Eva & my favorite Lululemon backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4415971


Oh my...love the bright color!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> You wear it so beautifully!



Aw thanks, Sm! It was a really lovely Spring day - sunny & breezy!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my sunny Mangue Balenciaga Work today


----------



## dejahlovelee

missconvy said:


> I’ve never seen this before! What is the name of this little cutie?



It is called the Bleecker Box. It’s a vintage item from 1999. They remade it earlier in August and the new version is selling for quite a bit.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Beverly GM Multicolore


----------



## missconvy

dejahlovelee said:


> It is called the Bleecker Box. It’s a vintage item from 1999. They remade it earlier in August and the new version is selling for quite a bit.


Thanks! Very cool and unique piece!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Grafitti clutch 
BFF's BDay night


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Carrying my sunny Mangue Balenciaga Work today
> View attachment 4416721


!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chanel Pink Patent Tweed Boy (old medium) and my fave Chanel slides [emoji175]  DD calls this one “Pinky Poo”. [emoji23]


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga First in Black with Pewter Hardware.


----------



## Whereami

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4396409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25


This is very sweet!


----------



## TCB

Church bag
Kurt Geiger

Hey @stylistbydesign 
I finally got one lol


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Pink Patent Tweed Boy (old medium) and my fave Chanel slides [emoji175]  DD calls this one “Pinky Poo”. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4416950


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Church bag
> Kurt Geiger
> 
> Hey @stylistbydesign
> I finally got one lol
> 
> View attachment 4416983
> View attachment 4416984



Congrats!  Do you just love it?!  I can’t get enough of the colors.  [emoji175][emoji4][emoji304]


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Congrats!  Do you just love it?!  I can’t get enough of the colors.  [emoji175][emoji4][emoji304]


Thank you!! YES!!  It came yesterday, and I took it to church today and couldn't stop looking at all the colors!  I LOVE it!! The leather is so good too!!  Now we are twins lol
Now I need all the rest of them you have hahaha


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s neutrals  
Have a great Sunday evening


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Church bag
> Kurt Geiger
> 
> Hey @stylistbydesign
> I finally got one lol
> 
> View attachment 4416983
> View attachment 4416984


What a beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Longchamp Le Pliage is soaking up the sun on her adventures


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful bag! Enjoy!


Thank you so much, RN!


----------



## elisabettaverde

On my way through a nature preserve and design house tour with my Marc Jacobs Large Single in Cherry Blossom.


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you, sweet friend! [emoji175]


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's bag
> 
> View attachment 4417369



Cute! [emoji175] Loving how you post the next day’s bag.....I like to lay mine out the night before, too.  I’m just lazier than you with the picture taking! [emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

BabyB out shopping with me!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Cute! [emoji175] Loving how you post the next day’s bag.....I like to lay mine out the night before, too.  I’m just lazier than you with the picture taking! [emoji23]


haha Thank you, my friend.  I don't do it every time, but I do it a lot. I think it's because I always think of what bag first before deciding what to wear. Everything revolves around the bag 
And then the picture became a habit, I guess.


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Church bag
> Kurt Geiger
> 
> Hey @stylistbydesign
> I finally got one lol
> 
> View attachment 4416983
> View attachment 4416984


Wow!  Amazing!!!   Please tell us more about it!   What a stunner!  
I want!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  Amazing!!!   Please tell us more about it!   What a stunner!
> I want!


Aw thank you so much, Molly! 
It's a typical wallet on chain, middle portion has a zipper and there are 2 main compartments, card slots, etc. Strap comes off for a clutch. And pictures don't do the metallic colors justice!  This color pattern also comes in a little larger bag. @stylistbydesign has both of these and more! This is my first bag of this brand. I guess most of these bags have the eagle head closure, which I love! I ordered mine from Dillard's. Affordable I think, at $120. To me, it looks like it would have cost a lot more than it did. The leather is nice. The brand website has a lot more, obviously than Dillard's. There are so many more I would like to have as well! @stylistbydesign has posted her bags from this brand, and hers are gorgeous!  I know she knows more about them than me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## iqaganda

I used this baby for today, trying to decide whether to keep it or not.


----------



## Yuki85

Have been using it for the last two week - still love it so much [emoji7][emoji7] the leather is just so yummy yummy.


----------



## tatertot

TCB said:


> Church bag
> Kurt Geiger
> 
> Hey @stylistbydesign
> I finally got one lol
> 
> View attachment 4416983
> View attachment 4416984



What a beautiful bag  The bird detail is gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Aw thank you so much, Molly!
> It's a typical wallet on chain, middle portion has a zipper and there are 2 main compartments, card slots, etc. Strap comes off for a clutch. And pictures don't do the metallic colors justice!  This color pattern also comes in a little larger bag. @stylistbydesign has both of these and more! This is my first bag of this brand. I guess most of these bags have the eagle head closure, which I love! I ordered mine from Dillard's. Affordable I think, at $120. To me, it looks like it would have cost a lot more than it did. The leather is nice. The brand website has a lot more, obviously than Dillard's. There are so many more I would like to have as well! @stylistbydesign has posted her bags from this brand, and hers are gorgeous!  I know she knows more about them than me.  Hope this helps!


Thanks so much for the info. I have to check it out.  Delighted to hear its affordable!


----------



## TCB

tatertot said:


> What a beautiful bag  The bird detail is gorgeous! Congrats!!


Aww Thank you so much, tatertot!!


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I have to check it out.  Delighted to hear its affordable!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Taking her out today. Proenza Schouler ps13


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Longchamp Le Pliage is soaking up the sun on her adventures



I love the blue shade of your bag and the ocean!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Molly0 said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I have to check it out.  Delighted to hear its affordable!



Nordstrom has a good selection online as well (I think the Kurt Geiger website is not very well done).  Happy shopping! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Pink Patent Tweed Boy (old medium) and my fave Chanel slides [emoji175]  DD calls this one “Pinky Poo”. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4416950


LOVE the combo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Longchamp Le Pliage is soaking up the sun on her adventures


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ferragamo clutch that I hacked into a top handle crossbody. I had hacked it with a different handle before, but I like this new look a lot better. I also attached my diy strap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE the combo!!!



Thanks, SM![emoji171] Which  strap on your Ferragamo was DIY?  Or was it both?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, SM![emoji171] Which  strap on your Ferragamo was DIY?  Or was it both?


The long strap is DIY. The short handle is semi DIY...I just cut the hooks off from a Kate Spade handle that I purchased separately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ferragamo clutch that I hacked into a top handle crossbody. I had hacked it with a different handle before, but I like this new look a lot better. I also attached my diy strap.


I love your DIY bag! The top handle is so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your DIY bag! The top handle is so pretty!


Thank you RN! It means a lot coming from you,  since it's not even red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN! It means a lot coming from you,  since it's not even red!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

TCB said:


> Church bag
> Kurt Geiger
> 
> Hey @stylistbydesign
> I finally got one lol
> 
> View attachment 4416983
> View attachment 4416984


This is really cute and I love the bird on it! I’m going to have to look more into this brand.


----------



## leechiyong

My bag today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> My bag today:
> View attachment 4418109


You have the coolest background!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the blue shade of your bag and the ocean!!


Thank you! I find it’s a perfect colour for the beach


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Ferragamo clutch that I hacked into a top handle crossbody. I had hacked it with a different handle before, but I like this new look a lot better. I also attached my diy strap.


I love it. So elegant. Love Ferragamo. It would look even better with a gold long chain


----------



## TCB

OhHelloDoll said:


> This is really cute and I love the bird on it! I’m going to have to look more into this brand.


Thank you very much!


----------



## scrpo83

Still with my bayswater


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the coolest background!


Thank you!  I only wish I'd brought a bag that would have matched better hehe!


----------



## ivdw

scrpo83 said:


> Still with my bayswater


Nice! Do you use it as an everyday bag or just for work?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Ferragamo clutch that I hacked into a top handle crossbody. I had hacked it with a different handle before, but I like this new look a lot better. I also attached my diy strap.


Excellent job SMama! It's looks more edgy and on trend now!


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417614


The color combo is pretty.


----------



## scrpo83

It's an every day bag.. I use  each of my bag for two weeks straight before switching out for another.. I don't really have a specific work bag, weekend bag thing going on..


ivdw said:


> Nice! Do you use it as an everyday bag or just for work?


----------



## ivdw

scrpo83 said:


> It's an every day bag.. I use  each of my bag for two weeks straight before switching out for another.. I don't really have a specific work bag, weekend bag thing going on..


I just find it quite heavy and big; have one in oak and black and would love to use more often! I guess you don't have this problem!


----------



## Yuki85

ivdw said:


> I just find it quite heavy and big; have one in oak and black and would love to use more often! I guess you don't have this problem!


 I have the same problem. Got one in oak last year, love it soo much, but can use it only as a workbag because it is too heavy for me. I have to say that I have half of my kitchen sink in there


----------



## scrpo83

ivdw said:


> I just find it quite heavy and big; have one in oak and black and would love to use more often! I guess you don't have this problem!


It can get quite heavy when I load it up but since I'm using it just for that two weeks I persevere.. her next turn for a spin will come around  in september probably..


----------



## Molly0

stylistbydesign said:


> Nordstrom has a good selection online as well (I think the Kurt Geiger website is not very well done).  Happy shopping! [emoji4]


Oooh! And Nordstrom’s is in Canada too.  .


----------



## ivdw

scrpo83 said:


> It can get quite heavy when I load it up but since I'm using it just for that two weeks I persevere..[emoji3] her next turn for a spin will come around  in september probably..


I like your system!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  I only wish I'd brought a bag that would have matched better hehe!


A perfectionist right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417614


Love pink and red!!


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> Love pink and red!!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Frye Jenny


----------



## Narnanz

Fossil Morgan Shopper today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mark Cross Benchley


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^ We need a "Bags of Costco" thread. And the hardware on the strap is so interesting!


----------



## Jeny09

I am still carrying my Vintage Regina for the past few days... still can’t get over her.. love at first sight [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Benchley
> 
> View attachment 4419091


  How do you like getting in and out from this bag?


----------



## kbell

I’m definitely going to have a hard time when it’s time to rotate out of this baby [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> View attachment 4419381
> 
> 
> I’m definitely going to have a hard time when it’s time to rotate out of this baby [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Ooooooo! Pretty. Don't  rotate!


----------



## luvlux64

Rainy day combo  ... first time wearing my Longchamp bag bought 3 weeks ago in my Paris tour  (new Eiffel Tower design)
Happy Hump Day


----------



## NateSelwyn25

This cute blue bag from Rebecca Minkoff is so perfect! Double carry today with a Filson briefcase in otter green.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like getting in and out from this bag?


It's pretty easy. If I have it crossbody I just unsnap and reach. If I'm wearing on my shoulder then I hold it on the bottom which is also what I do with the LV Cannes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It's pretty easy. If I have it crossbody I just unsnap and reach. If I'm wearing on my shoulder then I hold it on the bottom which is also what I do with the LV Cannes.


TY AB!


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Hepburn in Scarlet. Preloved from a fellow poster. Lightweight, soft yet structured, and kind of perfect for my worklife. Plus, red.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Firey Red Mulberry "new" Bays today[emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My LV Black Epi Backpack coming shopping with me this morning in rain & thunderstorms!


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> Frye Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418568


Thanks @sdkitty for posting a Frye, a brand we don't see many of on the forum. Love comfortable casual Frye bags!


----------



## iqaganda

Today is a rainy day here in Hong Kong. So I am using a leather purse from a local brand called “Pitt” today. My mom bought me this last December and I am happy because I have something to use on a rainy day without worrying about it getting wet! Love the design too..


----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks @sdkitty for posting a Frye, a brand we don't see many of on the forum. Love comfortable casual Frye bags!


thank You


----------



## Kaoli

LV Palm Spring Mini


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Diorever WOC today for a late lunch and also for dinner  Just for kicks, I’m including a picture of my dessert because it looks like art and made me into a person that takes pictures of food


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag


----------



## tealocean

Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC today for a late lunch and also for dinner  Just for kicks, I’m including a picture of my dessert because it looks like art and made me into a person that takes pictures of food


That dessert is so fun! I love all the sights! I hope you're having lots of fun!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Fossil Morgan Shopper today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418818


This again today, Might change it up tommorrow.


----------



## Molly0

Kinda sad today. I realized that most of my bags are too heavy to carry around for my worsening arthritis.   so I switched into this little vintage Coach that I rescued from my daughters closet. Spent all afternoon cleaning her up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Kinda sad today. I realized that most of my bags are too heavy to carry around for my worsening arthritis.   so I switched into this little vintage Coach that I rescued from my daughters closet. Spent all afternoon cleaning her up.
> View attachment 4420157


Sorry to hear about your arthritis getting worse Molly0! Hope you can find some sort of relief.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry to hear about your arthritis getting worse Molly0! Hope you can find some sort of relief.


Thanks. Just starting the journey.  I was thinking that I’ll miss hauling around my totes but I’ll be hanging on to them for those good days. And hey, a new excuse to shop for small bags.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Lv speedy b 25!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Diorever WOC today for a late lunch and also for dinner  Just for kicks, I’m including a picture of my dessert because it looks like art and made me into a person that takes pictures of food


Beautiful everything! 
Was everything edible on that dessert plate?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. Just starting the journey.  I was thinking that I’ll miss hauling around my totes but I’ll be hanging on to them for those good days. And hey, a new excuse to shop for small bags.


And that's a legit excuse!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

tealocean said:


> That dessert is so fun! I love all the sights! I hope you're having lots of fun!



Thank you 



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful everything!
> Was everything edible on that dessert plate?



Yes, all edible. And everything with different flavours and textures. It was so intricate! Thank you


----------



## MKB0925

iqaganda said:


> Today is a rainy day here in Hong Kong. So I am using a leather purse from a local brand called “Pitt” today. My mom bought me this last December and I am happy because I have something to use on a rainy day without worrying about it getting wet! Love the design too..
> View attachment 4420085


Love this bag and love the strap. I wonder if they sell this brand in the US? I will have to look.


----------



## Venessa84

Dior, golf, beer, and sunshine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Dior, golf, beer, and *sunshine*
> View attachment 4420577


Lovely bag! And I though you were talking about me!!! Hahaha


----------



## Cookiefiend

Venessa84 said:


> Dior, golf, beer, and sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420577



Perfect! The combo is bound to help keep the ball in play! [emoji38]


----------



## Narnanz

Just needed a bigger bag today... Prene X bag.
Photo at a later date...for some reason wont load up.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Just needed a bigger bag today... Prene X bag.
> Photo at a later date...for some reason wont load up.


Here she is.


----------



## iqaganda

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag and love the strap. I wonder if they sell this brand in the US? I will have to look.



Thank you! I am not sure. But I think Hogan sells a similar style. I just got my mom a similar design a few weeks ago.


----------



## rosiier

YSL WOC


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's bag, keeping with the theme I guess lol


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just moved into a new (temporary) home and used this as soon as I got it in the mail to move some loose wires and thangs. So lightweight!


----------



## missmandymarie

Mansur Gavriel today


----------



## ksuromax

Yuki85 said:


> Have been using it for the last two week - still love it so much [emoji7][emoji7] the leather is just so yummy yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4417453


  


rosiier said:


> YSL WOC


tres chic!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## jcnc

View attachment 4421495

	

		
			
		

		
	
 New latest addition. I was expecting a smaller size but I love the colour. Hoping the weather gets just as bright as my bag


----------



## abs678

my trusty Bottega Veneta tourmaline medium veneta... I've had it for years and it has stood the test of time. Size and color work for under-the-radar every day use


----------



## rosiier

With Riri's May cover


----------



## leechiyong

Spa companion:


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Pochette Metis


----------



## NateSelwyn25

myluvofbags said:


> LV Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421957


That's such a perfect shade of pink!


----------



## myluvofbags

NateSelwyn25 said:


> That's such a perfect shade of pink!


Thank you, it does makes me smile.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Saint Laurent shopping tote in emerald green and Gucci crocodile coin purse


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.

Also: May the 4th be with you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.
> 
> Also: *May the 4th be with you!*


 I finally stopped staring at your bag long enough to reply! She's beautiful!  Enjoy her, the movie, and the munchies!

 That's perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I finally stopped staring at your bag long enough to reply! She's beautiful!  Enjoy her, the movie, and the munchies!
> 
> That's perfect!


Thank you! I knew you would approve!


----------



## Capnbags

New daily companion


----------



## Passerine123

My new LV V tote MM. We’re having a week’s holiday in northern Italy and Lugano, Switzerland. ❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

Passerine123 said:


> View attachment 4422489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new LV V tote MM. We’re having a week’s holiday in northern Italy and Lugano, Switzerland. ❤️


Everything in the picture, and everything you wrote......wonderful! I hope you're having a fun holiday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.
> 
> Also: May the 4th be with you!


So pretty, Sunshine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714


What a deal!  They're perfect together, RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> What a deal!  They're perfect together, RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi TCB! 
It was too good to pass up! Thanks very much!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714


Oh congrats Rue - Such a match! Such a price!   MK wallets - dare I say it - are better in some ways than D...... you know who. Sooo functional & they don't all look the same. You think so?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Oh congrats Rue - Such a match! Such a price!   *MK wallets - dare I say it - are better in some ways than D...... you know who*. Sooo functional & they don't all look the same. You think so?


Hi LB!
Thanks! I have to agree with you on MK wallets and......you know who. I know you and I share a love for MK wallets and have a few of the same styles in our collections. This one is very functional with the 2 front and 2 back outside slip pockets.


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


You have a fabulous bag collection. Love seeing them.


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.
> 
> Also: May the 4th be with you!



What a pretty red bag!! [emoji173]️[emoji177] Love the hardware!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714


So beautiful as a family!  And a great find!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> So pretty, Sunshine!!!!!!!!!


Thank youTCB!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> What a pretty red bag!! [emoji173]️[emoji177] Love the hardware!


Thank you PamK!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> You have a fabulous bag collection. Love seeing them.


thank you!


----------



## tatertot

Still rocking my Mangue Bal Work. I'm loving this sunny color during the rainy days of spring


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> So beautiful as a family!  And a great find!!


Hi SM!
Thanks! I love my growing family! Yesterday I saw the wallet on macys.com for $35.10 and ordered it for pick up at Union Square today. I got an email from them a couple of hours later saying my order was cancelled because it was no longer in stock at Union Square. I decided to stop in this morning to see what else was available and there it was, in a display case! There were none available in the the stock room which is why my order was cancelled. I'm just happy I decided to stop in Macy's this morning!


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714


Awesome deal and so beautiful!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Awesome deal and so beautiful!!!


Hi GG!
Thanks so much! MK had me at red, but the deal is what made me run to the store!


----------



## Narnanz

Bohemian today.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714



Saturday shopping and a RED bag...I’m shocked, I tell you!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.[emoji3]
> 
> Also: May the 4th be with you!



Love the scalloped edge!  Let us know how you liked Avengers. [emoji4] May the Fourth be with you as well!


----------



## stylistbydesign

May the 4th be with you!!!  We are huge Star Wars fans around here, so you KNOW what the t-shirt choices had to be. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji6]

Gucci Osiride bag and Gucci rubber slides


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> *Saturday shopping and a RED bag...I’m shocked, I tell you!! *[emoji23][emoji7][emoji8]


 "Dear Diary..........


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> May the 4th be with you!!!  We are huge Star Wars fans around here, so you KNOW what the t-shirt choices had to be. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji6]
> 
> Gucci Osiride bag and Gucci rubber slides
> View attachment 4422897


Great OOTDs, and of course I love the bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> "Dear Diary..........



Hahaha!  Girl, I’m with ya.....that’s what I’m doing today, too! [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Great OOTDs, and of course I love the bag!



Thanks, RN!  We can’t resist a good Star Wars reference. [emoji23] And I really do love this bag....always forget until I use it, that it’s really practical as well as pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> May the 4th be with you!!!  We are huge Star Wars fans around here, so you KNOW what the t-shirt choices had to be. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji6]
> 
> Gucci Osiride bag and Gucci rubber slides
> View attachment 4422897


You two are truly a fourthful couple!!! 
You look awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I love my growing family! Yesterday I saw the wallet on macys.com for $35.10 and ordered it for pick up at Union Square today. I got an email from them a couple of hours later saying my order was cancelled because it was no longer in stock at Union Square. I decided to stop in this morning to see what else was available and there it was, in a display case! There were none available in the the stock room which is why my order was cancelled. I'm just happy I decided to stop in Macy's this morning!


I'm so glad you decided to go!!! I love it when I find something that is not available.  That sounds strange,  but you know whatcI mean!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad you decided to go!!! I love it when I find something that is not available.  That sounds strange,  but you know whatcI mean!


Thanks! I'm glad I went also!
It doesn't sound strange! I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> You two are truly a fourthful couple!!!
> You look awesome!



Thanks,  SM! [emoji175]


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> May the 4th be with you!!!  We are huge Star Wars fans around here, so you KNOW what the t-shirt choices had to be. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji6]
> 
> Gucci Osiride bag and Gucci rubber slides
> View attachment 4422897


So Cute!!!!


----------



## TCB

Coach Rogue for tomorrow


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Its raining in Central Florida, so I sported a Tory Burch tassel pouch cross body in french gray.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Oops, I "red" it again! This makes red bag number 10, the Ralph Lauren Market Shopper(I think that was the name). This is more of a watermelon color that seems perfect for spring and summer. Thank you, TJ Maxx!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> So Cute!!!!



Thanks, TCB! [emoji175] I see you’re breaking out The King for tomorrow.  Whoohoo!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag! And I though you were talking about me!!! Hahaha



Definitely thinking about you when posting this.  



Cookiefiend said:


> Perfect! The combo is bound to help keep the ball in play! [emoji38]



You got that right! I think this bag is my lucky charm.


----------



## myluvofbags

RuedeNesle said:


> Out and about on a beautiful Saturday morning, enjoying a cappuccino to welcome the newest member of my Red family. MK Chain Embossed Leather Zip-around Card Case in Bright Red/Gold. Purchased it this morning at Macy's Union Square. On sale for $35.10!
> View attachment 4422714


Amazing reds!


----------



## RuedeNesle

myluvofbags said:


> Amazing reds!


Hi MLOB!
Thanks very much! I love looking at them together!


----------



## iqaganda

I was supposed to take my LV Deauville this week for a spin but when I checked the weather chart for this week, the forecast is rainy! 



So instead, I am taking out my Coach Poppy Canvas Crossbody Bag in White / Pink!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, TCB! [emoji175] I see you’re breaking out The King for tomorrow.  Whoohoo!


Yes ma'am!  As always!  LOL


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna go watch the Avengers: Endgame with this one. Gonna hide some munchies in here too.
> 
> Also: May the 4th be with you!



Gorgeous bag SM [emoji7]

Have a good time at cinema [emoji897] [emoji327]


----------



## Jeny09

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I love my growing family! Yesterday I saw the wallet on macys.com for $35.10 and ordered it for pick up at Union Square today. I got an email from them a couple of hours later saying my order was cancelled because it was no longer in stock at Union Square. I decided to stop in this morning to see what else was available and there it was, in a display case! There were none available in the the stock room which is why my order was cancelled. I'm just happy I decided to stop in Macy's this morning!



You are sooo lucky RuedeNesle.. what a beautiful red family you had there [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oops, I "red" it again! This makes red bag number 10, the Ralph Lauren Market Shopper(I think that was the name). This is more of a watermelon color that seems perfect for spring and summer. Thank you, TJ Maxx!



Beautiful color [emoji7] 

Cute charm too [emoji7]


----------



## Pkac

Favorite mm - I  love shopping with this lightweight bag!


----------



## Lilybarb

Out of the amethyst satchel & into the Dillen drawstring.


----------



## Yuki85

Ready for work tomorrow [emoji108]


----------



## msd_bags

My Massaccesi midi Victoria in Ananas pebbled leather with me earlier at the service counter of my cellphone provider at the mall.  She was not quite ready for the shot but the customer service rep was about to look, so I had to click. [emoji16]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jeny09 said:


> You are sooo lucky RuedeNesle.. what a beautiful red family you had there [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Hi J!
Thanks so much! I was feeling very lucky yesterday! And I was also lucky the Peet's cashier humored me when I told her  my excitement of just buying the wallet.  I hadn't officially switched yet but I put just enough cash in it to buy my cappuccino to give me a reason to pull it out.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Disney Dooney Feat. My LV iconoclast luggage tag[emoji177]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Gorgeous bag SM [emoji7]
> 
> Have a good time at cinema [emoji897] [emoji327]


Thank you Jeny09! The movie was great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pkac said:


> Favorite mm - I  love shopping with this lightweight bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423112


Pretty nails too!


----------



## meowmix318

dejahlovelee said:


> Disney Dooney Feat. My LV iconoclast luggage tag[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423399


The dog lover in me Absolutely loves this


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> May the 4th be with you!!!  We are huge Star Wars fans around here, so you KNOW what the t-shirt choices had to be. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji6]
> 
> Gucci Osiride bag and Gucci rubber slides
> View attachment 4422897


What cute T-shirts and nice coupling on the his and hers  The Gucci Osiride bag looks awesome too


----------



## iqaganda

I had her out today for the first time! My Louis Vuitton Deauville! [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4423943


Sitting lonely in my classroom as no kids day today!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> What cute T-shirts and nice coupling on the his and hers  The Gucci Osiride bag looks awesome too


Thank you kindly, ATB.


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir


----------



## Beren Delon

For daily use, bucket bags are my fave! 
Love Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My Marc Jacobs Baroque Single.. [emoji7]


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade today


----------



## leechiyong

Felt like Chloe today:


----------



## Monique1004

iqaganda said:


> I was supposed to take my LV Deauville this week for a spin but when I checked the weather chart for this week, the forecast is rainy!
> 
> View attachment 4423042
> 
> So instead, I am taking out my Coach Poppy Canvas Crossbody Bag in White / Pink!



So cute!!!


----------



## Monique1004

At work with my Tempete.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> At work with my Tempete.
> 
> View attachment 4424692


Love! So chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Felt like Chloe today:
> View attachment 4424616


Pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My Marc Jacobs Baroque Single.. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424323


The double quilting is really cool!


----------



## iqaganda

Monique1004 said:


> So cute!!!



Thank you! [emoji173]️ She’s an oldie but a goodie. I used the heck out of her glory days.. I got her zip broken... now she doesn’t go out that often.. [emoji22]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4424769


----------



## Isaberura

My medium size Lady Dior in bright red. Such a mood booster[emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Isaberura said:


> My medium size Lady Dior in bright red. *Such a mood booster[emoji7*]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425043


Just looking at your picture boosted my mood!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Just looking at your picture boosted my mood!


Me too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.


Morning SM!
Love your bag! You are so creative! I love how you look at a bag and visualize how much more it can be! Did you put the feet on the bag? How did you do that, if so?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning SM!
> Love your bag! You are so creative! I love how you look at a bag and visualize how much more it can be! Did you put the feet on the bag? How did you do that, if so?


Thank you RN! Kate Spade was a genius designer. She commissioned an artist for this work with her Frances Valentine brand.  And for some reason,  this art makes me sooooooo happy.  And it's not even red/pink/yellow! And I don't even particularly like fox type art.

Yes. I did put the feet on it. I undid the lining,  poked holes, and used a screw on type of hardware for the feet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RM! Kate Spade was a genius designer. She commissioned an artist for this work with her Frances Valentine brand.  And for some reason,  this art makes me sooooooo happy.  And it's not even red/pink/yellow! And I don't even particularly like fox type art.
> 
> Yes. I did put the feet on it. I undid the lining,  poked holes, and used a screw on type of hardware for the feet.


Kate Spade was a genius designer. A lot of her designs make me smile! Very cleaver way to put feet on the bag! Great job!


----------



## Monique1004

iqaganda said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️ She’s an oldie but a goodie. I used the heck out of her glory days.. I got her zip broken... now she doesn’t go out that often.. [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424769



I still have some coach beauties that I couldn't let go of as well.


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am.[emoji3] I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.



OMG! I want one too. It would be perfect BG to carry to my scout meetings. How did you attach the strap hooks?


----------



## pmburk

Gucci leather bucket today, with my Barbour umbrella for the rain that’s coming!


----------



## tatertot

I've got my Chloe Marcie riding shotgun today[emoji170]


----------



## christinemliu

Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren with a Masseccesi strap, in front of a Baggallini Tote, during my kids' field trip today:


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am.[emoji3] I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.



Very whimsical!  Reminds me of one of my fave artists on Etsy, Angela Rossi of ͏Be͏a͏t Up Creations.  She does very whimsical animal prints and my personal fave.....her animal art on vintage plates.  I think I own all of her animal plates and Star Wars plates!  

https://www.etsy.com/shop/BeatUpCreations?ref=s2-header-shopname&listing_id=256139571


----------



## Sunshine mama

christinemliu said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Small Darren with a Masseccesi strap, in front of a Baggallini Tote, during my kids' field trip today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425803


I like how clean it looks without the strings!!! So classy, especially in this tan!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Very whimsical!  Reminds me of one of my fave artists on Etsy, Angela Rossi of ͏Be͏a͏t Up Creations.  She does very whimsical animal prints and my personal fave.....her animal art on vintage plates.  I think I own all of her animal plates and Star Wars plates!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/BeatUpCreations?ref=s2-header-shopname&listing_id=256139571


Hi! I just went to etsy to check her out.  Her plates are really pretty and  fun! Are they for decorative use only?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi! I just went to etsy to check her out.  Her plates are really pretty and  fun! Are they for decorative use only?



Yes, the plates are decorative use only.  Aren’t they great?!  I always watch for a sale; in the past, she has done a 10-30% discount a few times a year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! I want one too. It would be perfect BG to carry to my scout meetings. How did you attach the strap hooks?


I got the pouch from Saks off fifth.  I put the hooks(or whatever it is called) just like the way I put in the feet. Opened up the lining,  poked holes,  then used screw on hooks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Yes, the plates are decorative use only.  Aren’t they great?!  I always watch for a sale; in the past, she has done a 10-30% discount a few times a year.


Thank you! I think some of the @#$$% worded plates are sooo funny! The juxtaposition of these words + the classy elegant decorations!!! LOL!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I think some of the @#$$% worded plates are sooo funny! The juxtaposition of these words + the classy elegant decorations!!! LOL!!!



I think so, too!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I used to have the Arsenic tea cup (got broken In the move).


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.


So cute!  I love FV!!!!  I've been wanting one of the little bitty bucket bags for awhile now. Good job on making this even more functional!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> So cute!  I love FV!!!!  I've been wanting one of the little bitty bucket bags for awhile now. Good job on making this even more functional!!!!!


Thank you! The little bucket bag! I think i know what you are talking about. Is this it? If it is, it's really cute.


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Very whimsical!  Reminds me of one of my fave artists on Etsy, Angela Rossi of ͏Be͏a͏t Up Creations.  She does very whimsical animal prints and my personal fave.....her animal art on vintage plates.  I think I own all of her animal plates and Star Wars plates!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/BeatUpCreations?ref=s2-header-shopname&listing_id=256139571


OH My Gosh!!  The CATS!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! The little bucket bag! I think i know what you are talking about. Is this it? If it is, it's really cute.


YES!  They are so so cute!  I love the striped drawstring top. I want the navy and red one. They used to make one with kelly green and black. I wish I would've snagged that one. That was my favorite one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> YES!  They are so so cute!  I love the striped drawstring top. I want the navy and red one. They used to make one with kelly green and black. I wish I would've snagged that one. That was my favorite one.


It is super cute. I didn't get it. But I try to take pictures of bags that I like!


----------



## christinemliu

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how clean it looks without the strings!!! So classy, especially in this tan!


Thank you!!! Yes, I am not a fringe or tassel person (yet, never say never haha)!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.


I love this! You did a great job making it more useful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love this! You did a great job making it more useful!


Thank you! And the best part is... it weighs like nothing!


----------



## Monique1004

Valextra Triennale


----------



## Jainii

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp by Mary Katrantzou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092666


Colorful Bag it is! Just Loved it! From where did you got it? Please share me details. So, I can also get it.


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s and ice cream:


----------



## Mariapia

Jainii said:


> Colorful Bag it is! Just Loved it! From where did you got it? Please share me details. So, I can also get it.


i 
I bought it when it came out, Jaini. That was around five years ago.
I think you can find it on eBay .. Longchamp doesn't sell it any more.


----------



## tatertot

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s and ice cream:



Your bag is lovely but that ice cream is the cutest thing I have ever seen What an adorable (and yummy) little piggie design!!


----------



## Lilybarb

pmburk said:


> Gucci leather bucket today, with my Barbour umbrella for the rain that’s coming!


What a gorgeous drawstring - love everything about it! Looks cozy, comfortable.


----------



## christinemliu

Ready for the park, Tom Binh Zippered Tote and Massaccesi Penelope Midi:


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

yesterday’s Coach vintage Crescent Bag


----------



## houseof999

Monique1004 said:


> Valextra Triennale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426294
> View attachment 4426296


Love your shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

Today's bag


----------



## ksuromax

Monique1004 said:


> Valextra Triennale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426294
> View attachment 4426296


Fabulous colour!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

My Massaccesi Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta with added outside pocket and custom yellow lining. Love this little bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta with added outside pocket and custom yellow lining. Love this little bag!
> View attachment 4426930



How big is the bag? I love the style and color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Check on the Massaccesi thread, there is a big discussion yesterday and today on its size, along with some measurements. I would say small to medium, more medium though to me.  About the size of the Speedy 25.  Most of the folks have gone with the softer leathers which give more and they can probably cram more into their bags. I went with vacchetta which is stiffer, but ages better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> yesterday’s Coach vintage Crescent Bag
> 
> View attachment 4426532


Lve!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Today's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426782


This is total sunshine in a bag!!!! I love it.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> Lve!!!!



Thank you, Sm! [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

houseof999 said:


> Love your shoes! [emoji7]





ksuromax said:


> Fabulous colour!!!



Thank you! I’m usually more drawn to colorful ones. Too bad the designer only did the collaboration with Bass once because they’re cuteness + comfort.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Monique1004 said:


> Valextra Triennale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426294
> View attachment 4426296



I love this color!


----------



## shoes+handbags

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> yesterday’s Coach vintage Crescent Bag
> 
> View attachment 4426532



Great picture!


----------



## TraGiv

Yesterday and today I carried my MCM backpack.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

shoes+handbags said:


> Great picture!



Thanks a bunch, s+h!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.


Absolutely love what you did with this! I’ve been a huge fan of, and have bought quite a lot of Frances Valentine bags since 2016...they are fabulous....but have zero visibility here on TPF, such a shame cause the bags are amazing, and they have i read, several years worth of Kate’s designs....


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! The little bucket bag! I think i know what you are talking about. Is this it? If it is, it's really cute.


I have this one, and one from last year also with a flowered too...super cute and i always get compliments on them!


----------



## PurseFan10

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


I bought this one the other day and I’m in love.  It is made in Italy and real leather. I use it everywhere I go.  Hoping they get it in other colors soon. http://trsy.co/25314168


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> How big is the bag? I love the style and color.



It’s a Midi Juliet

*Width at base: 10.6″ 
Height: 6.9″ 
Depth at base: 4.7″*


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> It’s a Midi Juliet
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″
> Height: 6.9″
> Depth at base: 4.7″*



Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s and ice cream:
> View attachment 4426372


This bag is huge for you considering your other bags 
But I like it!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar Grafitti


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> The double quilting is really cool![emoji813]


Thanks SM! I think so too! And it reinforces the soft lamb(?) leather of the bag [emoji4] 

(MJ experts, please correct me if I'm wrong with the leather type used in this beautiful bag
 Tia!).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

My diy  boite chapeau souple.


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> I just got this Frances Valentine makeup pouch because it just drew me in. I don't know why. I just love the happy fox(?) with the Eagle Rock green(girl scout?)shirt!
> But I wanted to use it as a small crossbody bag, so I am. I turned it into a xbody bag with feet. I also applied several layers of mod podge on the canvas to protect the cream color.



Omg you are very creative and talented SM!

This bag is sooo cute.. loveeee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Omg you are very creative and talented SM!
> 
> This bag is sooo cute.. loveeee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> My diy  boite chapeau souple.


So cute and summery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> So cute and summery!


Thank you Stylistbydedign


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> My diy  boite chapeau souple.


LOVE this


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday was DH’s bday. LD spent the day doing guy stuff...


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


> LOVE this


Thank you  MooMoo


----------



## stylistbydesign

Continuing our unofficial Bags of Costco thread....excuse me, Hostco.   [emoji23][emoji6][emoji175]

Chloe Vick tote in navy


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Continuing our unofficial Bags of Costco thread....excuse me, Hostco.   [emoji23][emoji6][emoji175]
> 
> Chloe Vick tote in navy
> View attachment 4428512


What a perfect bag for bags of Costco! The red sear in the cart goes well with your bag's red stripe .


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks!


You are very welcome! I have several on order and really looking foward to receiving them...


----------



## houseof999

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! I’m usually more drawn to colorful ones. Too bad the designer only did the collaboration with Bass once because they’re cuteness + comfort.


Are they flat or do they have heels? What brand is it?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> What a perfect bag for bags of Costco! The red sear in the cart goes well with your bag's red stripe .



Thanks, SM! I always forget to take a bag pic when I’m at Costco. [emoji23]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Fendi Mon Tresor in small with a Fun Fair Strap You as a top handle


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> You are very welcome! I have several on order and really looking foward to receiving them...



Will you do a reveal? I’m very new to the brand and this style caught my eye.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Fendi Mon Tresor in small with a Fun Fair Strap You as a top handle
> 
> View attachment 4428610


That strap


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> That strap


Thank you TCB


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Fendi Mon Tresor in small with a Fun Fair Strap You as a top handle
> 
> View attachment 4428610



You know I love this whole Fendi situation you’ve got going on!  [emoji175][emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Fendi Mon Tresor in small with a Fun Fair Strap You as a top handle
> 
> View attachment 4428610


Very cute bag/strap!  The top short FF handle is really fun!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Switched it up for dinner with DH

LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Switched it up for dinner with DH
> 
> LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4428710


I love how colorful this whole look brings!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Switched it up for dinner with DH
> 
> LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4428710


ALL of it!  The red LV scarf pulled my focus, but I stopped staring at it long enough to see your bag and to fall in love with your sandals!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Will you do a reveal? I’m very new to the brand and this style caught my eye.


Yes i will, but it will be a little while, Marco is at a 2-3 month turnaround once a bag order is placed....they are made by hand in his workshop in Italy, so well worth the wait!  Check out the Massaccesi thread under general handbags...there have been several Juliet reveals...i do have several of his other styles. And absolutely love his bags!


----------



## carterazo

I need to catch up on this thread! I've been so busy, I haven't posted. But today I moved into my new beauty: Massaccesi Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. The picture doesn't do her justice. Such a carefree bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

My Coach Swagger in a beautiful apricot color


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Switched it up for dinner with DH
> 
> LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4428710


!!!!


----------



## TCB

Michael Kors today.
With Coach charm. Elvis of course


----------



## christinemliu

stylistbydesign said:


> Continuing our unofficial Bags of Costco thread....excuse me, Hostco.   [emoji23][emoji6][emoji175]
> 
> Chloe Vick tote in navy
> View attachment 4428512


Back at Costco too!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> You know I love this whole Fendi situation you’ve got going on!  [emoji175][emoji7][emoji175]





Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute bag/strap!  The top short FF handle is really fun!



Thanks guys. And a big plus is that this bag is nice and light even with the add-on top handle strap


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Switched it up for dinner with DH
> 
> LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4428710


Love how you look "extra"! Love the Gucci sandals on you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how colorful this whole look brings!!!!


Thanks, SM!  I was wearing all black, so I had to have color in my accessories. [emoji304][emoji175][emoji304]



RuedeNesle said:


> ALL of it!  The red LV scarf pulled my focus, but I stopped staring at it long enough to see your bag and to fall in love with your sandals!


Thank you, RN!  The red mono is the flip side of the Superstition bandeau, and the sandals are currently at Gucci Outlet Cabazon.....in case you need any!  They also come in gold.  [emoji6][emoji173]️



TCB said:


> !!!!


Thanks, TCB!  And I’m gathering from your current bag charm that you *might* like Elvis.  [emoji6] Also, love the quilting on your MK bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

christinemliu said:


> Back at Costco too!!!
> View attachment 4429069



This thread has taught me that we are all at Costco A LOT! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Cute bag, and happy shopping![emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Love how you look "extra"! Love the Gucci sandals on you!



Hahaha!  [emoji23] Thanks, ATB!  You know “extra” is kind of my thing.....and GL is my “extra” partner-in-crime.  [emoji6][emoji175] I actually liked these sandals at full price, but just never followed through on buying them.  But bargains are better....half price, so I got 2 for the price of 1 (black and gold)!  They’re surprisingly comfy, so were a good buy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Michael Kors today.
> With Coach charm. Elvis of course
> View attachment 4429033


My goodness! Where did you get that charm?


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, TCB!  And I’m gathering from your current bag charm that you *might* like Elvis.  [emoji6] Also, love the quilting on your MK bag!


 Yes, just a little. lol!!!!! And my name. And my signature, and a million other things you can't see from here.   I'm a superfan.

Thank you! This bag is a few years old, and my husband picked it out himself as a gift.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> My goodness! Where did you get that charm?


It came out with the whole Coach Elvis collection. I got this one from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## houseof999

Coach KH mailbox.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, my fun Sophie Hulme bag with a Fendi ff logo strap.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Louis Vuitton Multicolore Mini Speedy


----------



## themeanreds

I went to LV yesterday to pick up an order and get some hot stamping done and I took my Chloé bag. I had my book club last night too, so these were my passengers yesterday


----------



## TotinScience

whoever said matching shoes and a handbag is boring clearly had a wrong color in mind


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## Joule

I've been needing something enormous lately, so I fished out this suede Bottega Veneta. 

I'd forgotten how powerful a bottomless bag could make me feel. This thing's big enough to house secret passageways and trapdoors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I've been needing something enormous lately, so I fished out this suede Bottega Veneta.
> 
> I'd forgotten how powerful a bottomless bag could make me feel. This thing's big enough to house secret passageways and trapdoors.


I can't tell by this picture how big it is though.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't tell by this picture how big it is though.


I'm sitting in it.


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using the Michael Kors Sylvia tricolor crossgrain leather satchel in admiral multi 2 days ago.


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV New Wave MM and Gucci espadrilles 
Happy Saturday! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I'm sitting in it.


Hahahah! 
So are you super tall or super short? I still don't know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> LV New Wave MM and Gucci espadrilles
> Happy Saturday! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4430219


Super stylin'!


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahah!
> So are you super tall or super short? I still don't know.


Ha! No, I don't know what its dimensions are. I do know that it's big enough to easily carry two throw pillows from my bed without crushing them.

I'm thinking of using it as an efficiency apartment for guests.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!  WISHING YOU ALL A VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!  GOD BLESS!*


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Super stylin'!



Thank you very much! [emoji175]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Ha! No, I don't know what its dimensions are. I do know that it's big enough to easily carry two throw pillows from my bed without crushing them.
> 
> I'm thinking of using it as an efficiency apartment for guests.


So what size apartment?


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> So what size apartment?


Just big enough so guests can stay in style...literally and figuratively.


----------



## Jeny09

dejahlovelee said:


> Louis Vuitton Multicolore Mini Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429876



Love this cute bag!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## houseof999

Coach Sonoma drawstring. Sorry about the dark pic. I forgot to take the pic during daylight.  It's a pale green like the inside of an avocado.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Sonoma drawstring. Sorry about the dark pic. I forgot to take the pic during daylight.  It's a pale green like the inside of an avocado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430276


Oooohhhh! The outside pockets are extra nice!!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach Sonoma drawstring. Sorry about the dark pic. I forgot to take the pic during daylight.  It's a pale green like the inside of an avocado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430276


I've decided this is one of my favorite styles.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I've decided this is one of my favorite styles.


I find this even more carefree than the Madison Italy ones! It's the weekend so I'm all about being relaxed and worry free! [emoji6]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Just big enough so guests can stay in style...literally and figuratively.


How many guests?


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my fun Sophie Hulme bag with a Fendi ff logo strap.


!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> LV New Wave MM and Gucci espadrilles
> Happy Saturday! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4430219


Another !!!!!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> whoever said matching shoes and a handbag is boring clearly had a wrong color in mind


Love this combo!


----------



## houseof999

TotinScience said:


> whoever said matching shoes and a handbag is boring clearly had a wrong color in mind


[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> I need to catch up on this thread! I've been so busy, I haven't posted. But today I moved into my new beauty: Massaccesi Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. The picture doesn't do her justice. Such a carefree bag.
> View attachment 4428958


Wow! The leather and color are stunning!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Croisette for today heading out for some shopping.


----------



## stylistbydesign

myluvofbags said:


> LV Croisette for today heading out for some shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430378



That looks so good with the Superstition bandeau! [emoji175]


----------



## myluvofbags

stylistbydesign said:


> That looks so good with the Superstition bandeau! [emoji175]


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

My vintage Speedy 35 from 1985 - my birthyear


----------



## tatertot

Happy Mother's Day, ladies I'm carrying my Rose Bruyere Balenciaga City for a day out with the family.


----------



## TotinScience

houseof999 said:


> Coach KH mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429541


I've been trying to find this bag anywhere but it seems like it's gone gone . So pretty!!


----------



## dejahlovelee

Damier Bleu Paillettes Speedy


----------



## houseof999

TotinScience said:


> I've been trying to find this bag anywhere but it seems like it's gone gone . So pretty!!


I saw one on eBay recently in the last month.  Keep looking. I can't recall if it sold.


----------



## TotinScience

houseof999 said:


> I saw one on eBay recently in the last month.  Keep looking. I can't recall if it sold.


Thank you! It doesn't come up under mailbox, but maybe if I search all of kisslocks


----------



## lenarmc

For Mother’s Day


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade mini backpack for church


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Carrying one of my Celine’s today


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> LV New Wave MM and Gucci espadrilles
> Happy Saturday! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4430219


Those shoes! It gives off a dressy & edgy vibe!


----------



## myluvofbags

TCB said:


> View attachment 4430927
> 
> Kate Spade mini backpack for church


How cute and I like the two tone color.


----------



## myluvofbags

Turenne PM for Mother's Day outing


----------



## houseof999

Happy Mother's Day to you all, including mommies of fur babies! I took my boys with me and went to Chinese buffet. It was rainy so I went for my Coach Outlet WOC.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Mother's Day to all and hope y'all had a great day!

This is what I wore hunting down good fried chicken. Ate at 2 different fried chicken places today


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all and hope y'all had a great day!
> 
> This is what I wore hunting down good fried chicken. Ate at 2 different fried chicken places today
> 
> View attachment 4431264


Good for you.  Cute


----------



## serenityneow

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4430861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mother’s Day



OMG, this looks like the absolute perfect bag in the absolute perfect color.  I shouldn’t ask because I’m afraid of the answers (gulp, Hermès, right?), but what are the style and color names?


----------



## TCB

myluvofbags said:


> How cute and I like the two tone color.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Those shoes! It gives off a dressy & edgy vibe!



Thanks, ATB!  It was only high 80s, and my feet were [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91], but I suffered for fashion.  [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> View attachment 4430927
> 
> Kate Spade mini backpack for church



Cute! [emoji175] I love some black and white.


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Cute! [emoji175] I love some black and white.


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## leechiyong

Took LV to a baseball game:


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Posted this at the Rabeanco thread but posting here as well [emoji4] Bought her just this weekend. Been itching for a small Givenchy Pandora but I can't justify the price so this will tide that itch, lol! Plus, I miss this brand in my collection. Here's my Rabeanco Alps Small Satchel (in her classic diamond shape) [emoji184][emoji162]


----------



## BeachBagGal

stylistbydesign said:


> Switched it up for dinner with DH
> 
> LV My World Tour Neverfull MM  (and Gucci sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4428710



Love those sandals!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> I need to catch up on this thread! I've been so busy, I haven't posted. But today I moved into my new beauty: Massaccesi Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. The picture doesn't do her justice. Such a carefree bag.
> View attachment 4428958



That color!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you all, including mommies of fur babies! I took my boys with me and went to Chinese buffet. It was rainy so I went for my Coach Outlet WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431175



I love your mix of colors! Earrings are super cute too, along with the bag!

Is your bag the Coach outlet chain crossbody? How do you like it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

My small Kipling crossbody out for grocery shopping today....


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


I love this! What size it this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> !!!!!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Monique1004

Going casual on Mother’s Day dinner since the weather’s pretty crappy. But with my purple cutie, Delvaux brillant mini.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this! What size it this bag?


thanks!  
24 x 24 cm sides 
32 cm top


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> I love your mix of colors! Earrings are super cute too, along with the bag!
> 
> Is your bag the Coach outlet chain crossbody? How do you like it?


Thank you! Yes it's from the Outlet. Here's a pic of the tag.  It's great for just my phone and cards. I tried to take my matching (standard sized) lipstick I was wearing.  I couldn't close the flap with both lipstick and my phone with it's case on. It was annoying. I'd have to find a skinnier lipstick in that color just for that. [emoji2362] I really love the metallic pink color of the wallet though. [emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Yes it's from the Outlet. Here's a pic of the tag.  It's great for just my phone and cards. I tried to take my matching (standard sized) lipstick I was wearing.  I couldn't close the flap with both lipstick and my phone with it's case on. It was annoying. I'd have to find a skinnier lipstick in that color just for that. [emoji2362] I really love the metallic pink color of the wallet though. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431676



Awesome thx! A lippie is essential. [emoji105][emoji3]


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

This lady again...


----------



## stylistbydesign

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those sandals!!!



Thank you, BBG![emoji175] They’re from Gucci outlet in Cabazon.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Monique1004 said:


> Going casual on Mother’s Day dinner since the weather’s pretty crappy. But with my purple cutie, Delvaux brillant mini.
> View attachment 4431666



Very cool looking bag and I love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Having fun with my DIY Lv X Virgil Abloh transformed with my Sac Plac PM.
The 2nd pic is the original design from the LV store.


----------



## stylistbydesign

That turned out so cute, SM!  I like it with the DE canvas. [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel No. 7 tote


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel No. 7 tote


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the color and the quilting! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel No. 7 tote


I miss HB! Yours is beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> That turned out so cute, SM!  I like it with the DE canvas. [emoji4]


Thank you S!


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my DIY Lv X Virgil Abloh transformed with my Sac Plac PM.
> The 2nd pic is the original design from the LV store.



Love it, SM !!! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## houseof999

Coach Nolita wristlet


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my DIY Lv X Virgil Abloh transformed with my Sac Plac PM.
> The 2nd pic is the original design from the LV store.



Very cool!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Coach Nolita wristlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432133


Love your outfit houseof999! You look so pretty


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your outfit houseof999! You look so pretty [emoji813]


Thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my DIY Lv X Virgil Abloh transformed with my Sac Plac PM.
> The 2nd pic is the original design from the LV store.


Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's Bag
Rebecca Minkoff Studded Feed Bag in Navy


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the color and the quilting! So pretty!





Sunshine mama said:


> I miss HB! Yours is beautiful.


Thank you! This was my first Henri Bendel purchase. I don't think I had even heard of the brand when I bought it in Las Vegas. I've heard Chanel owners claim that the leather and workmanship on this line compares with Chanel. Unfortunately, the quality of the brand declined after 2015.


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## Sunshine mama

I was in the mood for red today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was in the mood for red today.


 I'm so happy you were in the mood for red!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you were in the mood for red!


Me too! [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I was in the mood for red today.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Orange Haze Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Having fun with my DIY Lv X Virgil Abloh transformed with my Sac Plac PM.
> The 2nd pic is the original design from the LV store.


I like your design much better!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I was in the mood for red today.


You go, girl!    This is GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you were in the mood for red!


Hahahaha!!! Whenever I wear red, I ALWAYS know you are happy!!! And that makes me smile!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Orange Haze Nikki
> View attachment 4432627


So....I see you decided to wear red butter today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahaha!!! Whenever I wear red, I ALWAYS know you are happy!!! And that makes me smile!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


>


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I like your design much better!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> You go, girl!    This is GREAT!!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So....I see you decided to wear red butter today!


You know me and my butter lol!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

YSL petit cabas 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It’s so cute. Showing inside and outside because the color is hard to pick up. It’s a sky blue.


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry Sparkle Tweed Bays today


----------



## Molly0

So here’s my bag today, Princess Buttercup.  Small enough and light enough to fit with my “no more heavy bags policy”, yet fits all my “stuff”.  She’s a “Juicy Couture” (never had one before or wanted one) but love the buttercup colour and she is a nice cow leather. 
I’m in total shock that everything fits so easily!  She’s quite tiny!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> So here’s my bag today, Princess Buttercup.  Small enough and light enough to fit with my “no more heavy bags policy”, yet fits all my “stuff”.  She’s a “Juicy Couture” (never had one before or wanted one) but love the buttercup colour and she is a nice cow leather.
> I’m in total shock that everything fits so easily!  She’s quite tiny!
> View attachment 4433062


Love yellow bags...one of my fav colours...its like a drop of sunshine on your arm.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Love yellow bags...one of my fav colours...its like a drop of sunshine on your arm.


So true!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

@Molly0 , your bag is gorgeous! Is Princess Buttercup the actual name of the bag?


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying:


----------



## leechiyong

With me at the groomers:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> So here’s my bag today, Princess Buttercup.  Small enough and light enough to fit with my “no more heavy bags policy”, yet fits all my “stuff”.  She’s a “Juicy Couture” (never had one before or wanted one) but love the buttercup colour and she is a nice cow leather.
> I’m in total shock that everything fits so easily!  She’s quite tiny!
> View attachment 4433062


_THIS _is what makes me long for a yellow bag!  Yours is a beautiful yellow, and your description makes it sound like it's a perfect size for me. It has a top handle, which I love for quickly grabbing the bag, and a nice strap! This is the point where I usually start Goggling JC yellow bags, but in my last session, my Therapist said I need to accept the fact that I'm hopelessly drawn to red bags.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> @Molly0 , your bag is gorgeous! Is Princess Buttercup the actual name of the bag?


No, just in my mind.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Out n about with my Kusama [emoji813]️[emoji177]


----------



## Lilybarb

Molly0 said:


> No, just in my mind.


Regardless of the true name of your lovely yellow bag, Princess Buttercup is better.


----------



## nikki626

A saint Laurent saddle bag


----------



## Molly0

nikki626 said:


> A saint Laurent saddle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433503


Is that lizard?  It’s lovely!


----------



## nikki626

Molly0 said:


> Is that lizard?  It’s lovely!


Yes. It's my fav bag right now!


----------



## wkim

Furla Julia, Furla wallet. This is (probably, most likely) going to be my summer LEWK this year.


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Alma bb [emoji7]


----------



## nikki626

wkim said:


> Furla Julia, Furla wallet. This is (probably, most likely) going to be my summer LEWK this year.


That's  super cute wallet. Can you take a pick of it opened, please?


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Cole Haan small  Denney Eve...plus my cheapie of a high vis jacket for cycling home tonight.


----------



## Jeny09

Little Miss Regina..


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> LV Alma bb [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433603


Super cute bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Super cute bag!


Thank you! I surprised myself with how much I could actually carry in this.


----------



## myluvofbags

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057


Such a cute picture. Have fun shopping.


----------



## stylistbydesign

myluvofbags said:


> Such a cute picture. Have fun shopping.


Thank you so much!  We had a lovely little dinner, and some "girl time" shopping.


----------



## vink

My summer mood this week.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My summer mood this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434116


Love this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057





stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you so much!  We had a lovely little dinner, and some "girl time" shopping.


You two are sweet! !!! And I love how your RED RED bag matches your DD's red dress!!!


----------



## tealocean

vink said:


> My summer mood this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434116


What a pretty summer floral bag! I would worry about getting it dirty, but it looks like the bottom helps make it more carefree.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This puddle of a Furla


----------



## Elsie87

Hermès Birkin 35 black togo ghw


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057





stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you so much!  We had a lovely little dinner, and some "girl time" shopping.


So much PRETTY! I'm loving the red dress and bag! And I also love your bandeau, OOTD, and your DD's cute Steve Madden crossbody!
I'm so happy you had a lovely dinner and girl time shopping. You're making wonderful memories for you and your DD!


----------



## meepabeep

Fendi Zucchino Baguette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

meepabeep said:


> Fendi Zucchino Baguette.


Love this!!!! I'm anxiously waiting for mine(slightly different) to arrive!!!


----------



## meepabeep

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!! I'm anxiously waiting for mine(slightly different) to arrive!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!





Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4434358


Gorgeous colors ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa.  The dark mauve color is very pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057



Like mother, like daughter — super adorable


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> Gorgeous colors ladies! [emoji7]


Thank you☺️


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> Like mother, like daughter — super adorable


Yes you need to start them early!  Just kidding. She is precious with her little bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!


Yellow always makes me smile [emoji2] and yours is a beautiful shade.


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!



Such a sunny bag!


----------



## Venessa84

My 2 year old asked for chicken so chicken is what she got...photo op for Diorever


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!


So happy I could provide a little inspo. There’s nothing like a pop of yellow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4434358


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4434358


That leather on those older RM’s could just make your heart melt.


----------



## Addicted to bags

myluvofbags said:


> LV Alma bb [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433603


Very cute bag charm!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057


Hope you and mini stylist had a productive shopping trip


----------



## Narnanz

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa.  The dark mauve color is very pretty.
> View attachment 4434456


Look lovely.....and the bag looks great as well!


----------



## Narnanz

Venessa84 said:


> My 2 year old asked for chicken so chicken is what she got...photo op for Diorever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434526


Fantastic blue.


----------



## Narnanz

meepabeep said:


> Fendi Zucchino Baguette.


This bag is on my wish list.


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4434358


everyone is really killing it with the fabulous bright colours today... another great red...that leather looks so wonderful.


----------



## leechiyong

Favorite pair:


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> That leather on those older RM’s could just make your heart melt.


Very true!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> So here’s my bag today, Princess Buttercup.  Small enough and light enough to fit with my “no more heavy bags policy”, yet fits all my “stuff”.  She’s a “Juicy Couture” (never had one before or wanted one) but love the buttercup colour and she is a nice cow leather.
> I’m in total shock that everything fits so easily!  She’s quite tiny!
> View attachment 4433062





Sunshine mama said:


> It's such a sunny day and @Molly0 inspired me to use my yellow bag today!


Inspired by your yellow bags, I pulled out my MK Jet Set tote to add some sunshine on this rainy day. I used to use it as my work tote, but for the last five years I've used it to store my healthcare and banking docs. I'm carrying my red wallet in case I have a panic attack from not seeing a red bag next to me I'll pull out my wallet. I've downsized so much this bag is practically empty.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by your yellow bags, I pulled out my MK Jet Set tote to add some sunshine on this rainy day. I used to use it as my work tote, but for the last five years I've used it to store my healthcare and banking docs. I'm carrying my red wallet in case I have a panic attack from not seeing a red bag next to me I'll pull out my wallet. I've downsized so much this bag is practically empty.
> View attachment 4434619


Yay! Welcome to the “Yellow Side”.
It’s lovely! And a perfect pop of red!  Maybe we should declare this “yellow week”?


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> everyone is really killing it with the fabulous bright colours today... another great red...that leather looks so wonderful.


I love the leather on this one!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Yay! Welcome to the “Yellow Side”.
> It’s lovely! And a perfect pop of red!  Maybe we should declare this “yellow week”?


 Thanks for welcoming me Molly!
I like the idea of "yellow week". It would be fun to see the different styles of yellow bags being carried, even if I only participate a day or two. I promised Bennie (my red mini Bennett) I'd carry her tomorrow, or Saturday for sure.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> You two are sweet! !!! And I love how your RED RED bag matches your DD's red dress!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> So much PRETTY! I'm loving the red dress and bag! And I also love your bandeau, OOTD, and your DD's cute Steve Madden crossbody!
> I'm so happy you had a lovely dinner and girl time shopping. You're making wonderful memories for you and your DD!





Iamminda said:


> Like mother, like daughter — super adorable





southernbelle43 said:


> Yes you need to start them early!  Just kidding. She is precious with her little bag.





Addicted to bags said:


> Hope you and mini stylist had a productive shopping trip



Thank you, kind friends! [emoji175] Only my youngest inherited my love of shopping, so it’s always fun to take her out.  We had dinner at Nordstrom Cafe, and then picked up some goodies (pics coming soon!).  [emoji4]


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by your yellow bags, I pulled out my MK Jet Set tote to add some sunshine on this rainy day. I used to use it as my work tote, but for the last five years I've used it to store my healthcare and banking docs. I'm carrying my red wallet in case I have a panic attack from not seeing a red bag next to me I'll pull out my wallet. I've downsized so much this bag is practically empty.
> View attachment 4434619


 This is hilarious. and I am that way too preferring certain colors around!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Gorgeous colors ladies! [emoji7]


Yes. Loving the bright colors!



myluvofbags said:


> Yellow always makes me smile [emoji2] and yours is a beautiful shade.



Thank you! I am totally loving all the yellow in fashion these days!



Monique1004 said:


> Such a sunny bag!


Yes! So true!! Thank you. 



Molly0 said:


> So happy I could provide a little inspo. There’s nothing like a pop of yellow!


Exactly! Love your yellow bag too!



RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by your yellow bags, I pulled out my MK Jet Set tote to add some sunshine on this rainy day. I used to use it as my work tote, but for the last five years I've used it to store my healthcare and banking docs. I'm carrying my red wallet in case I have a panic attack from not seeing a red bag next to me I'll pull out my wallet. I've downsized so much this bag is practically empty.
> View attachment 4434619


Well I'm so glad to see your emergency red next to your perfect yellow bag!



RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for welcoming me Molly!
> I like the idea of "yellow week". It would be fun to see the different styles of yellow bags being carried, even if I only participate a day or two. I promised Bennie (my red mini Bennett) I'd carry her tomorrow, or Saturday for sure.


Awww..do you miss Bennie already?


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is hilarious. and I am that way too preferring certain colors around!


Me too!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Yay! Welcome to the “Yellow Side”.
> It’s lovely! And a perfect pop of red!  Maybe we should declare this “yellow week”?


I might be inspired to carry my perfect yellow bag!


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, kind friends! [emoji175] Only my youngest inherited my love of shopping, so it’s always fun to take her out.  We had dinner at Nordstrom Cafe, and then picked up some goodies (pics coming soon!).  [emoji4]


I'm so glad my daughters got the shopping gene. We have so much fun shopping together.


----------



## dejahlovelee

Montsouris MM


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I might be inspired to carry my perfect yellow bag!


Oh please do share!


----------



## Jeny09

A day with miss Louis.. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


You look awesome! May I ask what size?


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You look awesome! May I ask what size?


thank you! 
Triangle S, 24x24 and 32 cm top


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


This is a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> This is hilarious. and I am that way too preferring certain colors around!


 Red is my "security blanket" color. I need a bigger bag when I travel and my carry-on bag is also red so I'm in my comfort zone. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Well I'm so glad to see your emergency red next to your *perfect yellow bag*!
> Awww..do you miss Bennie already?



Thanks SM! 
 I do miss Bennie! She's sitting on the couch, unzipped, and waiting for me to switch back. Last night my youngest granddaughter said I should carry the yellow MK another day, and my oldest granddaughter said I should switch back to Bennie right away. (Is is wrong to have a favorite grandchild?)
I still have my stuff in the MK bag. It's going to be gloomy again today, so I'll carry the yellow bag. But I'm staying in Oakland this weekend to go to the Great Mall in Milpitas with my DD and grandkids to shop for an eighth grade graduation dress for my oldest granddaughter. Bennie is definitely going with me this weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Red is my "security blanket" color. I need a bigger bag when I travel and my carry-on bag is also red so I'm in my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SM!
> I do miss Bennie! She's sitting on the couch, unzipped, and waiting for me to switch back. Last night my youngest granddaughter said I should carry the yellow MK another day, and my oldest granddaughter said I should switch back to Bennie right away. (Is is wrong to have a favorite grandchild?)
> I still have my stuff in the MK bag. It's going to be gloomy again today, so I'll carry the yellow bag. But I'm staying in Oakland this weekend to go to the Great Mall in Milpitas with my DD and grandkids to shop for an eighth grade graduation dress for my oldest granddaughter. Bennie is definitely going with me this weekend!


First, congrats to your granddaughter's graduation! And happy dress shopping with Bennie....and your granddaughter!!! She is very lucky to be going shopping with you and Bennie! Hope you all have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> First, congrats to your granddaughter's graduation! And happy dress shopping with Bennie....and your granddaughter!!! She is very lucky to be going shopping with you and Bennie! Hope you all have a wonderful time!!!


Thanks SM! 
I can't believe she was only in fourth grade when I moved here. It goes so quickly! 
Thanks! Bennie and I have already mapped out the stores we want to visit, but we've penciled in  (a little) time for actual graduation dress shopping.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I wanted to join in yellow week as well with my RM Mini MAC. We'll be going off to get some gardening supplies after work.


----------



## Molly0

OhHelloDoll said:


> I wanted to join in yellow week as well with my RM Mini MAC. We'll be going off to get some gardening supplies after work.
> View attachment 4435316


Love love!


----------



## RuedeNesle

OhHelloDoll said:


> I wanted to join in yellow week as well with my RM Mini MAC. We'll be going off to get some gardening supplies after work.
> View attachment 4435316


RM and yellow!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Cupid


----------



## Venessa84

OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger


Gucci mini bamboo shopper


----------



## shoes+handbags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle



I love the color and shape of this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper


A beautiful yellow bag! 
Thanks, I'll hop over and check out the Gucci thread as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM Cupid
> View attachment 4435356


Purple butter today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> I wanted to join in yellow week as well with my RM Mini MAC. We'll be going off to get some gardening supplies after work.
> View attachment 4435316


This is a beautiful yellow bag! Thanks for joining the yellow week!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> I can't believe she was only in fourth grade when I moved here. It goes so quickly!
> Thanks! Bennie and I have already mapped out the stores we want to visit, but we've penciled in  (a little) time for actual graduation dress shopping.


 That's right! One must map out and be efficient at shopping, so that one can have more time to look at handbags! And I'm glad you carved out some time to shop for your GD's graduation dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper


What a beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.


stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057


You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.
> 
> You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*
> View attachment 4435436


And to reply to myself I'm surprised Monsieur Gvasalia hasn't thought of this one himself yet


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's right! One must map out and be efficient at shopping, so that one can have more time to look at handbags! And I'm glad you carved out some time to shop for your GD's graduation dress!


 I've never been to the Great Mall. I hadn't even heard about it until my DD asked if I wanted to go. When she asked if I wanted to go with her and grandkids, my first response was, "What stores are there?" Then I saw the look she gave me and I said, "You know I'm going! It doesn't matter!" (Checked the mall directory online after DD left the room.)
Side note: I switched back to Bennie after I took the grandkids to school this morning. My yellow phase is over.


----------



## papertiger

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper



I'm honoured to be the inspiration that made you want to carry _such_ a gorgeous bag. Spring has defiantly sprung.


----------



## tatertot

Navy "Nude" Marcie[emoji170] She's been in constant rotation lately[emoji299]️[emoji175][emoji299]️


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> Navy "Nude" Marcie[emoji170] She's been in constant rotation lately[emoji299]️[emoji175][emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435507


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## leechiyong

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper


Love this bag!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never been to the Great Mall. I hadn't even heard about it until my DD asked if I wanted to go. When she asked if I wanted to go with her and grandkids, my first response was, "What stores are there?" Then I saw the look she gave me and I said, "You know I'm going! It doesn't matter!" (Checked the mall directory online after DD left the room.)
> Side note: I switched back to Bennie after I took the grandkids to school this morning. My yellow phase is over.



Haha ! My yellow phase is over too. (I’m so fickle!). I reverted to my old beater Chanel. 
Have a great time Rue!  Wish I was with you.


----------



## stylistbydesign

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.
> 
> You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*
> View attachment 4435436



Thanks, SGCW! [emoji175] My youngest DD will shop for anything and everything, including trips to Costco. [emoji23] My oldest DD is fine if we are looking for a specific item, but not browsing in general.  She has a very precise personality.  DS does pretty well for a guy, and has interest in fashion, but not general shopping that is not for him.  

Love your Balenciaga paper bag!  That is the cutest thing ever, and a proud homage to bag lovers.  [emoji162]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4435588
> 
> 
> Haha ! My yellow phase is over too. (I’m so fickle!). I reverted to my old beater Chanel.
> Have a great time Rue!  Wish I was with you.


It was more like yellow "weak".
I love your Chanel bag! Thanks!  I'll be thinking of you if I see yellow or red bags and accessories!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I've never been to the Great Mall. I hadn't even heard about it until my DD asked if I wanted to go. When she asked if I wanted to go with her and grandkids, my first response was, "What stores are there?" Then I saw the look she gave me and I said, "You know I'm going! It doesn't matter!" (Checked the mall directory online after DD left the room.)
> Side note: I switched back to Bennie after I took the grandkids to school this morning. My yellow phase is over.



Have a good time this weekend.  I haven’t been there in awhile.  It’s got some good stores and like most outlet malls, pretty crowded on the weekend.  Guess we will likely see a reveal on Monday ?


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> This is a gorgeous colour!!


thank you! :ty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have a good time this weekend.  I haven’t been there in a long time.  It’s got some good stores and like most outlet malls, pretty crowded on the weekend.  Guess we will likely see a reveal on Monday ?


Hi Minda! 
Thanks! I'm bracing for a crowded mall. Mother's day is behind us, but there are still graduations, proms, dances, and vacations to shop for.
I'm really hoping for a reveal on Monday! Fingers crossed!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper


This is adorable.


----------



## ksuromax

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the color and shape of this bag!


thank you! 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.


thank you, Sweetheart!


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.
> 
> You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*
> View attachment 4435436


On the current market that's worth about $2900 USD .


----------



## tealocean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


I love the pink!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Red is my "security blanket" color. I need a bigger bag when I travel and my carry-on bag is also red so I'm in my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SM!
> I do miss Bennie! She's sitting on the couch, unzipped, and waiting for me to switch back. Last night my youngest granddaughter said I should carry the yellow MK another day, and my oldest granddaughter said I should switch back to Bennie right away. (Is is wrong to have a favorite grandchild?)
> I still have my stuff in the MK bag. It's going to be gloomy again today, so I'll carry the yellow bag. But I'm staying in Oakland this weekend to go to the Great Mall in Milpitas with my DD and grandkids to shop for an eighth grade graduation dress for my oldest granddaughter. Bennie is definitely going with me this weekend!


----------



## tealocean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.
> 
> You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*
> View attachment 4435436


That bag is so sweet!!!  No one here loves shopping either!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> The youngest smallfry and I are going out for an evening of shopping. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> Mine is a JPG II shoulder B in Tosca (LV Liberty bandeau); hers is a gold Steve Madden crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4434057


!!!


----------



## Jeny09

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! I’m loving all of the yellow bags since it’s my fave color. So I’m inspired today too by this thread and also a Gucci thread started by @papertiger
> View attachment 4435412
> 
> Gucci mini bamboo shopper



Oooh this is such a cute bag!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jcnc

OhHelloDoll said:


> I wanted to join in yellow week as well with my RM Mini MAC. We'll be going off to get some gardening supplies after work.
> View attachment 4435316


So pretty nd vibrant.


----------



## jcnc

Have been on a lookout for a new weekend crossbody. Can’t decide between  this KS and MK.
Thoughts??


----------



## Jeny09

Switch to miss neverfull today.. [emoji173]️


----------



## Jeny09

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4435768
> 
> Have been on a lookout for a new weekend crossbody. Can’t decide between  this KS and MK.
> Thoughts??



They both cute!! Guess it will all depend how much you wanna carry in the bag over the weekend.. [emoji16]


----------



## coolmelondew

Running errands with this Céline


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> It was more like yellow "weak".
> I love your Chanel bag! Thanks!  I'll be thinking of you if I see yellow or red bags and accessories!


Yellow "weak"


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## jcnc

Jeny09 said:


> They both cute!! Guess it will all depend how much you wanna carry in the bag over the weekend..


Yup. I love the MK more but it can barely hold my wallet, phone nd keys.

I think i might have to go with the KS


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cute bag charm!


Thank you, as I am a boar, and it's the year of boar, I have been obsessed with everything piggy's.


----------



## ksuromax

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you, as I am a boar, and it's the year of boar, I have been obsessed with everything piggy's.


Bottega Veneta has a cute piggie, too


----------



## stylistbydesign

Cult Gaia wooden birdcage bag for date night with the hubs...Happy Saturday! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> On the current market that's worth about $2900 USD .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4435588
> 
> 
> Haha ! My yellow phase is over too. (I’m so fickle!). I reverted to my old beater Chanel.
> Have a great time Rue!  Wish I was with you.


What a nice beater bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Let me just say that this green and hot pink/purplish go PERFECTLY with white. Looking lovely, honey.
> 
> You two are so sweet  I can only get my minions to go shopping with me either by threats or bribes  They don't exactly share my interest in bags but they sure know I like bags. One of them made this for me last year, got the spelling correct and everything, *proud mom*
> View attachment 4435436


That is adorable. You need to save it and pull it out when she reaches the age to ask for an expensive bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> !!!



Thank you so much! [emoji175]


----------



## Monique1004

Baby B out, dinner with friends.


----------



## myluvofbags

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta has a cute piggie, too


Thank you, I'll take a look, it's adorable.


----------



## coolmelondew

Another day, another Céline


----------



## ksuromax

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you, I'll take a look, it's adorable.


wait till sales


----------



## whateve

Monique1004 said:


> Baby B out, dinner with friends.
> View attachment 4436861


Your shoes are adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> That is adorable. You need to save it and pull it out when she reaches the age to ask for an expensive bag.


Brilliant idea!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Your shoes are adorable!


Thanks for noticing and mentioning it. I agree!!!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Your shoes are adorable!


Yes indeed!  So so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Spent a quiet morning at Peet's (after Walmart) with my youngest granddaughter. Cappuccino and hot chocolate.
Mall Report - Great Mall of Milpitas, Saturday: I don't care how many Grandmother points I lose, I am _never_ going back to the Great Mall on a weekend. (And who thought it was a good idea to put a Dave & Buster's AND a movie theater in a shared parking lot with an outlet mall? We drove around for almost 15 minutes looking for a parking spot.) It was raining so I'm sure a lot more people wanted to go to a mall that was indoors. My DD said that when I suggested Livermore. Because of the rain traffic was slow both ways. The only thing I bought was the Kipling fob you see on Bennie. I thought it was appropriate that the monkey has a hole in it's month so it can suck it's thumb, since that's the way I felt yesterday in the crowds; like I wanted to crawl in a corner and pout.   I put on my happy face for the grandkids, because I really do enjoy being with them, but even they were ready to go sooner than I expected. My oldest granddaughter didn't even feel like walking back to Auntie Anne's!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Spent a quiet morning at Peet's (after Walmart) with my youngest granddaughter. Cappuccino and hot chocolate.
> Mall Report - Great Mall of Milpitas, Saturday: I don't care how many Grandmother points I lose, I am _never_ going back to the Great Mall on a weekend. (And who thought it was a good idea to put a Dave & Buster's AND a movie theater in a shared parking lot with an outlet mall? We drove around for almost 15 minutes looking for a parking spot.) It was raining so I'm sure a lot more people wanted to go to a mall that was indoors. My DD said that when I suggested Livermore. Because of the rain traffic was slow both ways. The only thing I bought was the Kipling fob you see on Bennie. I thought it was appropriate that the monkey has a hole in it's month so it can suck it's thumb, since that's the way I felt yesterday in the crowds; like I wanted to crawl in a corner and pout.   I put on my happy face for the grandkids, because I really do enjoy being with them, but even they were ready to go sooner than I expected. My oldest granddaughter didn't even feel like walking back to Auntie Anne's!
> View attachment 4437387


Sorry about your bad experience with the mall RN  I hate, I mean I hate, dealing with traffic and crowds too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry about your bad experience with the mall RN  I hate, I mean I hate, dealing with traffic and crowds too!


Hi ATB!
Thanks! @Iamminda warned me, and I was bracing for crowds, but once you're there, you really know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Spent a quiet morning at Peet's (after Walmart) with my youngest granddaughter. Cappuccino and hot chocolate.
> Mall Report - Great Mall of Milpitas, Saturday: I don't care how many Grandmother points I lose, I am _never_ going back to the Great Mall on a weekend. (And who thought it was a good idea to put a Dave & Buster's AND a movie theater in a shared parking lot with an outlet mall? We drove around for almost 15 minutes looking for a parking spot.) It was raining so I'm sure a lot more people wanted to go to a mall that was indoors. My DD said that when I suggested Livermore. Because of the rain traffic was slow both ways. The only thing I bought was the Kipling fob you see on Bennie. I thought it was appropriate that the monkey has a hole in it's month so it can suck it's thumb, since that's the way I felt yesterday in the crowds; like I wanted to crawl in a corner and pout.   I put on my happy face for the grandkids, because I really do enjoy being with them, but even they were ready to go sooner than I expected. My oldest granddaughter didn't even feel like walking back to Auntie Anne's!
> View attachment 4437387


Oh mannnn! Sorry to hear that.  I don't like traffic either! BUT you got a really cute fob!!! 
Btw, were you able to pick out a dress for your GD?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh mannnn! Sorry to hear that.  I don't like traffic either! BUT you got a really cute fob!!!
> Btw, were you able to pick out a dress for your GD?


Hi SM!
Thanks! My youngest granddaughter wanted a fob also so I bought her one. I didn't know until I paid that they were buy one get one free! 
After walking in almost every store that sold dresses, my oldest granddaughter found what she wanted at Burlington. My DD bought both of her choices and she can wear one for graduation, and save the other for another special occasion. (They were in line almost 20 minutes!) After that they went to Payless and my DD bought her two pair of shoes to go with each outfit. It was an exhausting but successful trip!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Spent a quiet morning at Peet's (after Walmart) with my youngest granddaughter. Cappuccino and hot chocolate.
> Mall Report - Great Mall of Milpitas, Saturday: I don't care how many Grandmother points I lose, I am _never_ going back to the Great Mall on a weekend. (And who thought it was a good idea to put a Dave & Buster's AND a movie theater in a shared parking lot with an outlet mall? We drove around for almost 15 minutes looking for a parking spot.) It was raining so I'm sure a lot more people wanted to go to a mall that was indoors. My DD said that when I suggested Livermore. Because of the rain traffic was slow both ways. The only thing I bought was the Kipling fob you see on Bennie. I thought it was appropriate that the monkey has a hole in it's month so it can suck it's thumb, since that's the way I felt yesterday in the crowds; like I wanted to crawl in a corner and pout.   I put on my happy face for the grandkids, because I really do enjoy being with them, but even they were ready to go sooner than I expected. My oldest granddaughter didn't even feel like walking back to Auntie Anne's!
> View attachment 4437387



What a cute fob — I didn’t realize Kipling sells fobs separately (thought they only come with the bag).  Glad you are having a quiet peaceful morning with your GDD.  Sorry to hear that the G Mall was terribly crowded yesterday.  I try to go only on weekdays when I have appointments/errands around there.  DD went there one weekend last November with her friends — she said she felt like she was being “pushed” along in the sea of people with strollers gently ramming (lol) her heels.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a cute fob — I didn’t realize Kipling sells fobs separately (thought they only come with the bag).  Glad you are having a quiet peaceful morning with your GDD.  Sorry to hear that the G Mall was terribly crowded yesterday.  I try to go only on weekdays when I have appointments/errands around there.  DD went there one weekend last November with her friends — she said she felt like she was being “pushed” along in the sea of people with strollers gently ramming (lol) her heels.


Hi Minda! 
Thanks! It's been a nice, quiet morning. I didn't know it either until I was in the store. They have a limited edition Disney line that caught my granddaughter's attention, which is why we walked in the store. Then I saw the fobs.
I go shopping on the weekdays too. If I go to Livermore I drop off the grandkids at school, then drive to Livermore from there. I usually get there about 20 minutes or more before the stores open and I just hang out at Starbucks or drive over to 85 degrees until opening time.
Your DD is so right! I had to keep telling my grandkids to keep moving because they would be pushed along if not. And I swear, there must be a prize for the number of people you can bump with your stroller. The red strollers you rent must have counters on them and you pick up your prize when you return the stroller.


----------



## TCB

At church


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Spent a quiet morning at Peet's (after Walmart) with my youngest granddaughter. Cappuccino and hot chocolate.
> Mall Report - Great Mall of Milpitas, Saturday: I don't care how many Grandmother points I lose, I am _never_ going back to the Great Mall on a weekend. (And who thought it was a good idea to put a Dave & Buster's AND a movie theater in a shared parking lot with an outlet mall? We drove around for almost 15 minutes looking for a parking spot.) It was raining so I'm sure a lot more people wanted to go to a mall that was indoors. My DD said that when I suggested Livermore. Because of the rain traffic was slow both ways. The only thing I bought was the Kipling fob you see on Bennie. I thought it was appropriate that the monkey has a hole in it's month so it can suck it's thumb, since that's the way I felt yesterday in the crowds; like I wanted to crawl in a corner and pout.   I put on my happy face for the grandkids, because I really do enjoy being with them, but even they were ready to go sooner than I expected. My oldest granddaughter didn't even feel like walking back to Auntie Anne's!
> View attachment 4437387


Oh wow. Sounds like you had a “challenging” time of it  . . , but your bag looks adorable !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Oh wow. Sounds like you had a “challenging” time of it  . . , but your bags looks adorable !


Hi M!
It was a test of patience.  Thanks very much!


----------



## Molly0

Bag of the day for me today:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

TCB said:


> View attachment 4437483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At church


----------



## Roregirl

Rivoli mm


----------



## TCB

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## yellow_tulip

At the dentist.


----------



## Monique1004

Out on a sunny day. Loewe Gate.


----------



## leechiyong

Baseball game companion:


----------



## amelou

One of my first LeSportsac loves, the Deluxe Everyday Bag in the Neighbor print.  Been carrying it for the past month as my hospital day bag.


----------



## amelou

Thought I'd show my new ID coin purse as well, also by Lesportsac!  Currently holds 4 cards, a train pass, coins & bills.


----------



## themeanreds

Prada canapa tote today


----------



## dejahlovelee

Lv mini Speedy


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s enjoying some beautiful weather:


----------



## Monique1004

It's kind of mismatch today but I really wanted to wear my diver dress with AH heel. Just grabbed the Valextra as I ran out. Decided to take a picture as I wait for the elevator.


----------



## faithbw

I'm carrying this vintage Gucci to work today. I don't know the name of bag but I thought the color would go well with my dress.


----------



## whateve

A little late for yellow week, I'm finally carrying my yellow bag, Coach legacy duffle in sunflower.


----------



## scrpo83

My 10 yo Neverfull is my companion for the next 2 weeks


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow:
Marc Jacobs Colorblock Grind Mini Tote


----------



## shoes+handbags

The mascot at my kid's school is a fox. I thought this one from Vera Bradley was adorable!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Tomorrow:
> Marc Jacobs Colorblock Grind Mini Tote
> 
> View attachment 4438982


Such a happy bag!  Hello, spring and summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> A little late for yellow week, I'm finally carrying my yellow bag, Coach legacy duffle in sunflower.


Love this yellow.  And the baby duck  charm is perfect!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! My youngest granddaughter wanted a fob also so I bought her one. I didn't know until I paid that they were buy one get one free!
> After walking in almost every store that sold dresses, my oldest granddaughter found what she wanted at Burlington. My DD bought both of her choices and she can wear one for graduation, and save the other for another special occasion. (They were in line almost 20 minutes!) After that they went to Payless and my DD bought her two pair of shoes to go with each outfit. It was an exhausting but successful trip!


Wow! I love 2fers!!!   After all the trouble you went through,  I'm glad the trip was successful and your DD got dresses and shoes!!!!!


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a happy bag!  Hello, spring and summer.


Thanks!  It does make me happy looking at it!


----------



## wkim

nikki626 said:


> That's  super cute wallet. Can you take a pick of it opened, please?


Sure thing! Inside and back pocket


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love 2fers!!!   After all the trouble you went through,  I'm glad the trip was successful and your DD got dresses and shoes!!!!!


@RuedeNesle I meant granddaughter!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I love 2fers!!!   After all the trouble you went through,  I'm glad the trip was successful and your DD got dresses and shoes!!!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> @RuedeNesle I meant granddaughter!


Thanks SM! 
No problem! I read it as granddaughter anyway!


----------



## Narnanz

My Old Trends Daisy tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Myicecream  +  Mylockme.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Myicecream  +  Mylockme.


Where's my ice-cream?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag at Costco. My new Anya Hindmarch "Eyes" camera bag


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag at Costco. My new Anya Hindmarch "Eyes" camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4440092


How cute, ATB!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> How cute, ATB!!!!!


Thank you TCB! I really liked carrying this bag. It's a good size and well made. It's my first purchase from this designer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag at Costco. My new Anya Hindmarch "Eyes" camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4440092


Love this fun bag!!!
I bet all eyes are on the bag!!!:


----------



## shesnochill

Took my neglected beautiful suede leather bag by A&F’s former upscale brand *Ruehl No.925 *out to Universal Studios for the day Monday. Forget how much I love this bag.. carries so much..


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this yellow.  And the baby duck  charm is perfect!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TCB! I really liked carrying this bag. It's a good size and well made. It's my first purchase from this designer.


Her bags will make you smile on the days you carry them!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Myicecream  +  Mylockme.


They both look yummy.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## shesnochill

Got this baby in the mail today and spent all day w it 

Old school vintage Navy Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini w multicolor lines lining

Swooooon


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> They both look yummy.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Both are beautiful and buttery!!!


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade mini backpack


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach Convertible Clutch in British Tan


----------



## shesnochill

Still favoring my ‘new’ Navy Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



Ugh. Obsessed. I want this gal so bad


----------



## Sunshine mama

This vintage mini Mama Forever. It is tiny but fits sooo much.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

On vacation with my boyfriend - here's us and Ms. Faye out to dinner last night!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage mini Mama Forever. It is tiny but fits sooo much.


Love this photo, SM! It feels happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Love this photo, SM! It feels happy!


Thank you.  It is such a nice day today and DH was driving so  I was happy.


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> Ugh. Obsessed. I want this gal so bad


 thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage mini Mama Forever. It is tiny but fits sooo much.


Love this Smama!!!!! Carry her in good health


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this Smama!!!!! Carry her in good health


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## tatertot

annaversary said:


> Still favoring my ‘new’ Navy Rebecca Minkoff MAM



Hi there!! (Insert furious waving)!! I am so happy to see you posting again I miss our OG RM days and hope you are doing well. I was just thinking of Desi, Samia and some of the other ladies just the other day. Sending you love and light


----------



## tatertot

Seriously hardcore crushing on my "Nude" Chloe Marcie in navy. Here is a shot of her with one of the fields on our farm in the background.


----------



## shesnochill

tatertot said:


> Hi there!! (Insert furious waving)!! I am so happy to see you posting again I miss our OG RM days and hope you are doing well. I was just thinking of Desi, Samia and some of the other ladies just the other day. Sending you love and light


Hi my lovely friend!!! It’s so great to see you a fellow OG Minkette still here!!!  I’m going to PM you  so we can catch up.  Sending you love and hugs!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Got this baby in the mail today and spent all day w it
> 
> Old school vintage Navy Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini w multicolor lines lining
> 
> Swooooon


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4442776


So you decided to wear your butter today?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So you decided to wear your butter today?


Always!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4442776


This photo is definitely inspiring me to want to bring out my wine Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> This photo is definitely inspiring me to want to bring out my wine Nikki


Oh the wine is so beautiful!!! You're so lucky!


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff Navy MAM againnnnnnnn— just finished yoga class and using my car as a mirror lol


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Oh the wine is so beautiful!!! You're so lucky!


I have the one with black & white floral lining w new hardware but the Minkette in me somehow still someday wishes to own both the new AND old hardware one.. haha!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I have the one with black & white floral lining w new hardware but the Minkette in me somehow still someday wishes to own both the new AND old hardware one.. haha!!


Oh I completely understand!


----------



## Pessie

Smooshy little double sens


----------



## Glttglam

Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Anesthestia

I just received my Yuzefi Delila bag in the mail today from Net-a-Porter sales! Ordered the Delila and the Asher, decided I preferred the color of the Delila I picked so I went with it! Don't see many people with this bag at all but it seems quite popular with Asian bloggers. Really enjoy being logo-free sometimes 
Also, my mom calls my other bags "old lady bags" since I tend to have a lot of classics like the Chanel double flap etc, she says I should be more playful sometimes, esp for my age.... Hence this purchase haha! (And I gotta say, I agree)


----------



## roneidaselva

It is good and best purse for ladies.


----------



## wkim

annaversary said:


> Took my neglected beautiful suede leather bag by A&F’s former upscale brand *Ruehl No.925 *out to Universal Studios for the day Monday. Forget how much I love this bag.. carries so much..


RUEHL was THE BOMB DOT COM. Clothes were straight fire. Still got remorse I didn't score that very same bag.


----------



## shesnochill

wkim said:


> RUEHL was THE BOMB DOT COM. Clothes were straight fire. Still got remorse I didn't score that very same bag.


Glad you are a fan like me!! I loved their production/material — just great quality. If I ever see this bag on eBay or something (or if I ever feel like parting with mine) I’ll let you know!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pessie said:


> Smooshy little double sens
> View attachment 4443177


Smooshy indeed!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Couldn’t choose this morning.. between these 3 RMs and 1 AW.. and I’m not even going anywhere.. just to teach a class.. ha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Anesthestia said:


> I just received my Yuzefi Delila bag in the mail today from Net-a-Porter sales! Ordered the Delila and the Asher, decided I preferred the color of the Delila I picked so I went with it! Don't see many people with this bag at all but it seems quite popular with Asian bloggers. Really enjoy being logo-free sometimes
> Also, my mom calls my other bags "old lady bags" since I tend to have a lot of classics like the Chanel double flap etc, she says I should be more playful sometimes, esp for my age.... Hence this purchase haha! (And I gotta say, I agree)
> View attachment 4443199


This is a cool design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

annaversary said:


> Couldn’t choose this morning.. between these 3 RMs and 1 AW.. and I’m not even going anywhere.. just to teach a class.. ha


Which one did you choose? Or did you end up carrying them all?


----------



## shesnochill

Couldn’t choose this morning.. and I’m not even going anywhere.. just to teach a class.. ha 


Sunshine mama said:


> Which one did you choose? Or did you end up carrying them all?


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> A little late for yellow week, I'm finally carrying my yellow bag, Coach legacy duffle in sunflower.


That yellow!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> Tomorrow:
> Marc Jacobs Colorblock Grind Mini Tote
> 
> View attachment 4438982


All those colors!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Converting my Coach Nolita into a crossbody for a day at the farmer’s market and lunch.


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> All those colors!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> Converting my Coach Nolita into a crossbody for a day at the farmer’s market and lunch.


LOVE Nolitas! Yours is so cute and different!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Inspired by @Shelby33 and @annaversary I did a closet dive to carry my RM MAB this weekend. My youngest granddaughter helped me look for it last night. The first bag she pointed to was my Vera Bradley orange weekend tote on the top shelf. I told her I'm looking for an orange leather bag. We spent over an hour searching the closet, pulling out bags, (playing with wallets ), putting everything back, and still no RM bag.
This morning, before I left for the city, I was standing in front of my closet still puzzled by why I couldn't find the bag. I looked up at the Vera Bradley weekend tote and thought, "What if...no, it couldn't be inside there....." I pulled down the VB tote and guess what was inside?  I have no idea why I put it in there. No other bag was in another bag!
I purchased it in 2013 at Off 5th. They didn't have red, but the price was so good I couldn't resist. I posted recently that I regret not getting this bag in red because I do love it! It's called Cranberry, but it's just orange to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by @Shelby33 and @annaversary I did a closet dive to carry my RM MAB this weekend. My youngest granddaughter helped me look for it last night. The first bag she pointed to was my Vera Bradley orange weekend tote on the top shelf. I told her I'm looking for an orange leather bag. We spent over an hour searching the closet, pulling out bags, (playing with wallets ), putting everything back, and still no RM bag.
> This morning, before I left for the city, I was standing in front of my closet still puzzled by why I couldn't find the bag. I looked up at the Vera Bradley weekend tote and thought, "What if...no, it couldn't be inside there....." I pulled down the VB tote and guess what was inside?  I have no idea why I put it in there. No other bag was in another bag!
> I purchased it in 2013 at Off 5th. They didn't have red, but the price was so good I couldn't resist. I posted recently that I regret not getting this bag in red because I do love it! It's called Cranberry, but it's just orange to me.
> View attachment 4443472


Oh my gosh the drink is soooo cute! And of course your red bag!
But how did you pull yourself away from Bennie?


----------



## roundandround

leechiyong said:


> Tod’s enjoying some beautiful weather:
> View attachment 4438681



Very pretty! I don't know why I die everytime I'm seeing this model, no matter what the size is  but I looked at the croc mini in white and OMG so beautiful


----------



## Molly0

So much for my idea of going with a smaller & lighter bag.  The creamy leather on this baby just makes my heart sing, so arthritis be damned! She’s coming with me today!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by @Shelby33 and @annaversary I did a closet dive to carry my RM MAB this weekend. My youngest granddaughter helped me look for it last night. The first bag she pointed to was my Vera Bradley orange weekend tote on the top shelf. I told her I'm looking for an orange leather bag. We spent over an hour searching the closet, pulling out bags, (playing with wallets ), putting everything back, and still no RM bag.
> This morning, before I left for the city, I was standing in front of my closet still puzzled by why I couldn't find the bag. I looked up at the Vera Bradley weekend tote and thought, "What if...no, it couldn't be inside there....." I pulled down the VB tote and guess what was inside?  I have no idea why I put it in there. No other bag was in another bag!
> I purchased it in 2013 at Off 5th. They didn't have red, but the price was so good I couldn't resist. I posted recently that I regret not getting this bag in red because I do love it! It's called Cranberry, but it's just orange to me.
> View attachment 4443472


Beautiful color and glad you found it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh the drink is soooo cute! And of course your red bag!
> But how did you pull yourself away from Bennie?


Hi SM!
Thanks! I thought the drink was cute too! And it was delicious! (Triple macchiato.) The bag looks red in the picture, but it's very orange IRL.  I'm only going to be in the city two days this weekend. I'm going back to Oakland Monday morning for a family picnic, so I'm "okay" being away from Bennie another 1 day, 18 hours, 40 minutes, and 52 seconds.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful color and glad you found it!!!


Hi Shelby! 
Thanks very much! I love staring at your red RM MAB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> So much for my idea of going with a smaller & lighter bag.  The creamy leather on this baby just makes my heart sing, so arthritis be damned! She’s coming with me today!
> View attachment 4443532


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Shelby!
> Thanks very much! I love staring at your red RM MAB!


I've been neglecting her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> LOVE Nolitas! Yours is so cute and different!


Thanks!! I love them too! I own a few.


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I thought the drink was cute too! And it was delicious! (Triple macchiato.) The bag looks red in the picture, but it's very orange IRL.  I'm only going to be in the city two days this weekend. I'm going back to Oakland Monday morning for a family picnic, so I'm "okay" being away from Bennie another 1 day, 18 hours, 40 minutes, and 52 seconds.


----------



## TCB

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks!! I love them too! I own a few.


I think I have 2 your size and then I have a baby one, whatever that's called lol Maybe it's not even called a Nolita. But it's smaller. I need more!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I've been neglecting her!


I'm sure she can't wait to be out and about with you again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So much for my idea of going with a smaller & lighter bag.  The creamy leather on this baby just makes my heart sing, so *arthritis be damned*! She’s coming with me today!
> View attachment 4443532



I know how you feel!!!


----------



## whateve

Coach vintage belted pouch with Dorothy bear from the Wizard of Oz. I can't believe I've owned this bag for 7 years. It wasn't vintage when I got it but it is 22 years old now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Coach vintage belted pouch with Dorothy bear from the Wizard of Oz. I can't believe I've owned this bag for 7 years. It wasn't vintage when I got it but it is 22 years old now.


This is really pretty. The leather looks soooo squishy, and the charm is just toooooooo ccuute!


----------



## shesnochill

RuedeNesle said:


> Inspired by @Shelby33 and @annaversary I did a closet dive to carry my RM MAB this weekend. My youngest granddaughter helped me look for it last night. The first bag she pointed to was my Vera Bradley orange weekend tote on the top shelf. I told her I'm looking for an orange leather bag. We spent over an hour searching the closet, pulling out bags, (playing with wallets ), putting everything back, and still no RM bag.
> This morning, before I left for the city, I was standing in front of my closet still puzzled by why I couldn't find the bag. I looked up at the Vera Bradley weekend tote and thought, "What if...no, it couldn't be inside there....." I pulled down the VB tote and guess what was inside?  I have no idea why I put it in there. No other bag was in another bag!
> I purchased it in 2013 at Off 5th. They didn't have red, but the price was so good I couldn't resist. I posted recently that I regret not getting this bag in red because I do love it! It's called Cranberry, but it's just orange to me.
> View attachment 4443472


I loved this story!!! Thanks for sharing RuedeNesle


----------



## shesnochill

Molly0 said:


> So much for my idea of going with a smaller & lighter bag.  The creamy leather on this baby just makes my heart sing, so arthritis be damned! She’s coming with me today!
> View attachment 4443532


How do you keep this bag clean!? Hehe


----------



## RuedeNesle

annaversary said:


> I loved this story!!! Thanks for sharing RuedeNesle


Hi A!
You're welcome! Thanks for inspiring it!


----------



## shesnochill

Decided to take my RM Studded Rocker out tonight!  Love that it allows me to be hands-free so I can take care of the pup.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TCB said:


> I think I have 2 your size and then I have a baby one, whatever that's called lol Maybe it's not even called a Nolita. But it's smaller. I need more!


Lol I hear ya’! Mine are all the 19 size. I wish they still made the 22 size.  I put on a long strap and use all mine as small crossbody. Works great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Coach vintage belted pouch with Dorothy bear from the Wizard of Oz. I can't believe I've owned this bag for 7 years. It wasn't vintage when I got it but it is 22 years old now.


That’s so cute with your bear on there! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

annaversary said:


> How do you keep this bag clean!? Hehe


I don’t know honestly it seems to stay pretty clean. But then, either it sits on my couch, my passenger seat, or my locker.  All pretty clean places, I guess.  I must live a boring life.  Haha


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really pretty. The leather looks soooo squishy, and the charm is just toooooooo ccuute!





BeachBagGal said:


> That’s so cute with your bear on there! ❤️


Thanks! It's the first time I've used the bear. I think it might stay on there.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Still love this one


----------



## J.A.N.

I will be using two bags today am and pm
Mabillon and Metis.


----------



## Sunshine mama

yellow_tulip said:


> Still love this one


You are brave to put it in the ground!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I'm using a red bag with white and blue  to commemorate Memorial Day.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> Coach vintage belted pouch with Dorothy bear from the Wizard of Oz. I can't believe I've owned this bag for 7 years. It wasn't vintage when I got it but it is 22 years old now.


Pretty color!  
I love my belted. It's small but I find it holds a lot.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

BeachBagGal said:


> Lol I hear ya’! Mine are all the 19 size. I wish they still made the 22 size.  I put on a long strap and use all mine as small crossbody. Works great!


I am KICKING myself for getting rid of my 22. It was during my time when I was doing a purge because I thought I had too many bags (it was short lived. I bought more lol). What was I thinking?! It took up no room. 

I still have two 19s at least.


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Bal Work for me today


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This new to me green RM Nikki are on our way to return some unflattering shirts to Macy's.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> This new to me green RM Nikki are on our way to return some unflattering shirts to Macy's.
> View attachment 4444071


I'm so glad you like her, I love the color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using a red bag with white and blue  to commemorate Memorial Day.


 Perfect! I love your bag and the way the scarf is tied!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect! I love your bag and the way the scarf is tied!


Hahahahah! 
Thank you!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so glad you like her, I love the color!


Thanks! I'm such a sucker for a green bag too.


----------



## wkim

annaversary said:


> Glad you are a fan like me!! I loved their production/material — just great quality. If I ever see this bag on eBay or something (or if I ever feel like parting with mine) I’ll let you know!!


YAAAASSS THANKS


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Mangue Bal Work for me today
> View attachment 4444055


I've always loved mangue and look at that leather!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT! * *WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND! GOD BLESS YOU ALL! *
*









*


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> I've always loved mangue and look at that leather!


It's one of my favorite Bal shades, so sunny and bright. I didn't think anything could top Jaune for me but the Mangue is pretty close.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> It's one of my favorite Bal shades, so sunny and bright. I didn't think anything could top Jaune for me but the Mangue is pretty close.


People never mention it but Bal did some incredible yellows.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

Woops
Didn't mean to post twice


----------



## yellow_tulip

Sunshine mama said:


> You are brave to put it in the ground!


Lol! I only ever baby bags in their first couple of outings hehe


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4444479


Your butter is melting!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> This new to me green RM Nikki are on our way to return some unflattering shirts to Macy's.
> View attachment 4444071


You have to be extra careful with butter in your carseat!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My vintage Celine at Jollibee (just the most famous fastfood in our country )


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sunshine mama said:


> You have to be extra careful with butter in your carseat!


Lol, I've never had such butter before, thanks for the warning!


----------



## leechiyong

Workout buddy:


----------



## TCB

Today at church


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today, Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red, blending  into my rose garden  And eye candy of my roses


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Packing light today with vintage Coach Carnival + rainbow strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today, Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red, blending  into my rose garden  And eye candy of my roses


Hi MD! 
I tried to scroll slowly so I could 'stop and "see" the roses" on my way to your beautiful red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My vintage Celine at Jollibee (just the most famous fastfood in our country )


Hi LVLV! 
I never heard of Jollibee. I just Goggled them and there are locations around the Bay area. (One is in the Great Mall of Milpitas, so that one's out! ) But there's one in Daly City, San Bruno, South San Francisco, and Union City. I'll probably check out the location in Union City first. Thanks!


----------



## Pessie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LVLV!
> I never heard of Jollibee. I just Goggled them and there are locations around the Bay area. (One is in the Great Mall of Milpitas, so that one's out! ) But there's one in Daly City, San Bruno, South San Francisco, and Union City. I'll probably check out the location in Union City first. Thanks!


“Goggled them” that’s just brilliantl!!    Applies much better to most of my browsing I think.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Pessie said:


> “Goggled them” that’s just brilliantl!!    Applies much better to most of my browsing I think.


 Thanks! I "Goggle" a lot!


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> Seriously hardcore crushing on my "Nude" Chloe Marcie in navy. Here is a shot of her with one of the fields on our farm in the background.
> View attachment 4442664


Fab shot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! I "Goggle" a lot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today, Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red, blending  into my rose garden  And eye candy of my roses


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> Lol, I've never had such butter before, thanks for the warning!


Just being helpful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My vintage Celine at Jollibee (just the most famous fastfood in our country )


I love this bag!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Poolside ready with Dior WOC and Valentino slides


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael  Kors Maddie medium tote in pearl grey.


----------



## faithbw

Going light (for me) and wearing a rehabbed Coach Saddlery bag today.


----------



## Molly0

I had totally forgotten about this Trussardi.  So glad I found her!


----------



## shesnochill

Molly0 said:


> I had totally forgotten about this Trussardi.  So glad I found her!
> View attachment 4445316


Beauty!!


----------



## shesnochill

Happy Memorial Day from me and my beautiful Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MD!
> I tried to scroll slowly so I could 'stop and "see" the roses" on my way to your beautiful red bag!





Sunshine mama said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## antonio_islander

Got this earlier today and we’re off to dinner


----------



## TCB

Coach Dreamer with my mama's little Yorkie


----------



## Jeny09

OhHelloDoll said:


> Packing light today with vintage Coach Carnival + rainbow strap.
> View attachment 4444938


I like this!! What’s the color of your carnival bag OhHelloDoll?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LVLV!
> I never heard of Jollibee. I just Goggled them and there are locations around the Bay area. (One is in the Great Mall of Milpitas, so that one's out! ) But there's one in Daly City, San Bruno, South San Francisco, and Union City. I'll probably check out the location in Union City first. Thanks!


Ooohh, I hope you'll get to try it. An order of their famous "Chickenjoy" is a must-try!



Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!!!


Thanks SM! I miss using this bag. Been carrying a bigger bag lately and it felt good to go 'round town light!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta tote


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Jeny09 said:


> I like this!! What’s the color of your carnival bag OhHelloDoll?


Thanks! I’m not sure what the official name would have been at the time. It’s from 1996 and is a really dark, kind of chocolate brown. It’s small, but the front slip pocket can fit my phone, which is a plus.


----------



## Molly0

OhHelloDoll said:


> Packing light today with vintage Coach Carnival + rainbow strap.
> View attachment 4444938


Love these little bags!  You’ve inspired me to get mine out today. I agree, the front pouch is the perfect phone stash!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Coach Dreamer with my mama's little Yorkie
> 
> View attachment 4445560
> View attachment 4445561


I like the expression on your Yorkie's expression


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> I like the expression on your Yorkie's expression


Haha thanks, ATB.  She is a little sweetheart. 
Since she's my Mama and Daddy's dog, I call her Baby Sister lol


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying my RK40s today:


----------



## skyqueen

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my RK40s today:
> View attachment 4446018


I always loved his bags ❤️


----------



## leechiyong

skyqueen said:


> I always loved his bags ❤️


The micro Boxer is the only bag of which I have multiples, though I’m so tempted to pick up another one of these in a different color, especially since pre-loved prices are so reasonable.  The leathers are just so amazing.


----------



## Porschenality

One of my Prada’s. My girls are looking on...


----------



## muchstuff

BV Veneta...


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Willis Bag with an outlet novelty strap


----------



## Molly0

Porschenality said:


> One of my Prada’s. My girls are looking on...


Your bag is nice, but the girls are awesome.


----------



## missmandymarie

My new Cult Gaia Luna bag today. I got so many compliments and questions! Can’t wait to use her more this summer


----------



## Molly0

Yellow bag again!
Today I picked up a cute little 
Jill Stuart double kisslock  


With a fun 3 part interior.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore this vintage Coach today


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Yellow bag again!
> Today I picked up a cute little
> Jill Stuart double kisslock
> View attachment 4446457
> 
> With a fun 3 part interior.
> View attachment 4446454


Awesome bag...love the colour.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


That's my favorite Coach Madison style. The red is amazing.


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Ziparound tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


OMG! I LOVE THIS ONE SO MUCH!!!!!
Who needs a Kelly, right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


Really beautiful !  This beauty would outshine any Kelly anywhere.


----------



## EmmJay

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Willis Bag with an outlet novelty strap
> 
> View attachment 4446364



LOVE!!! LOVE!! LOVE!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


>


Yay!!! I got the faint!  
Thank you RN


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! I LOVE THIS ONE SO MUCH!!!!!
> Who needs a Kelly, right?


What I really like about this Coach is that it's easy to get in and out of and my understanding about a Kelly is that's not the case. Plus it has a huge slip pocket in the back perfect for your phone! A Kelly doesn't have that convenience


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Very Old school Coach today


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m so behind. Sharing my bags from the last two days. 

Yesterday, I carried my Trussardi mini Lovy to Jazz night at a local wine bistro.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunday evening, I carried my ltd. edition Fendi Mon Tresors. I adore this bag! The drinks...not so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so behind. Sharing my bags from the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, I carried my Trussardi mini Lovy to Jazz night at a local wine bistro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446943





Sparkletastic said:


> Sunday evening, I carried my ltd. edition Fendi Mon Tresors. I adore this bag! The drinks...not so much.
> View attachment 4446944



Love both these bags!!!! But my heart really goes out to the RED one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Very Old school Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446933


Old school Coach leather is something else
!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What I really like about this Coach is that it's easy to get in and out of and my understanding about a Kelly is that's not the case. Plus it has a huge slip pocket in the back perfect for your phone! A Kelly doesn't have that convenience


I really love easy in and out, and especially the OUTSIDE pocket! What is this bag called? I keep forgetting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love easy in and out, and especially the OUTSIDE pocket! What is this bag called? I keep forgetting.


Coach Biltmore from the Madison collection. This is the midsize bag. I measured it and it is 23cm across at the bottom and 20 cm high. I have the Gracie too which is much smaller. I'll try to wear it soon and take a pic for you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so behind. Sharing my bags from the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, I carried my Trussardi mini Lovy to Jazz night at a local wine bistro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446943


Love the creature (a seahorse?) around the clasp!


----------



## addiction

Hermes Evelyne PM in Etoupe


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yay!!! I got the faint!
> Thank you RN


You make me do that a lot!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> You make me do that a lot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m so behind. Sharing my bags from the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, I carried my Trussardi mini Lovy to Jazz night at a local wine bistro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446943


This bag still makes me clap and puts a big smile on my face when I see it!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

EmmJay said:


> LOVE!!! LOVE!! LOVE!!


Thanks, EmmJay!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

Coach Taft Bag


----------



## themeanreds

I came upon this Coco Chanel children’s book and had to snap a pic with my tote today


----------



## tatertot

theblissfullyobsessed said:


> Coach Taft Bag



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous shot!



Thanks so much, tatertot!


----------



## roundandround

Ferragamo Stella mini


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella mini
> 
> View attachment 4447144


I was so not ready for this picture!   It caught my breath! The beautiful bag, on the red ottoman, with the red vase in the background! I'm going back to stare some more!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Work bag for the week. I’ve started carrying my lunch in a canvas bag instead of chucking everything in a large tote.

Massaccesi aura


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Mini


----------



## Iamminda

Me and my Coach waiting for new tires at Costco (for over 3 hours!!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Me and my Coach waiting for new tires at Costco (for over 3 hours!!)


Hi Minda! 
 Beautiful!
Three hours? I'm sure it felt like 3 hours too. I can only eat pizza and hot dogs for the first hour, then I'd need a bench to nap on.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> Beautiful!
> Three hours? I'm sure it felt like 3 hours too. I can only eat pizza and hot dogs for the first hour, then I'd need a bench to nap on.



Thanks.  I thought they open at 10 so I got there at 9:30 (thinking I would be first in line). Guess I was half an hour late.   No pizza or hot dog for me today, lol.


----------



## bagloverny

My new Saint Laurent medium Jamie bag. Absolutely love this bag..made of buttery soft lambskin.


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> This bag still makes me clap and puts a big smile on my face when I see it!


Awwww! thanks!!! 


themeanreds said:


> I came upon this Coco Chanel children’s book and had to snap a pic with my tote today
> View attachment 4447119


Love this bag!


----------



## Jeny09

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks! I’m not sure what the official name would have been at the time. It’s from 1996 and is a really dark, kind of chocolate brown. It’s small, but the front slip pocket can fit my phone, which is a plus.


Thanks OhHelloDoll for your response. I was about to get one in black from ebay which has been authenticated at the forum here but unfortunately the seller do not do international shipping (at least not to my country). Guess will have to find one who can do international shipping


----------



## Jeny09

Carrying little miss Regina this week


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Coach Biltmore from the Madison collection. This is the midsize bag. I measured it and it is 23cm across at the bottom and 20 cm high. I have the Gracie too which is much smaller. I'll try to wear it soon and take a pic for you.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Coach Biltmore from the Madison collection. This is the midsize bag. I measured it and it is 23cm across at the bottom and 20 cm high. I have the Gracie too which is much smaller. I'll try to wear it soon and take a pic for you.


Gracie mod shot would be icing on the cake!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Jeny09 said:


> Thanks OhHelloDoll for your response. I was about to get one in black from ebay which has been authenticated at the forum here but unfortunately the seller do not do international shipping (at least not to my country). Guess will have to find one who can do international shipping


What a let down! Hopefully one will pop up for you eventually.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Coach Parker today.


----------



## Kimbashop

My Arayla Market Harlow. This is a bag that hugs you when you carry it . Babysoft, smooshy leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My Arayla Market Harlow. This is a bag that hugs you when you carry it . Babysoft, smooshy leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447803


The colour looks beautiful as well!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My Navy Blue Boy Bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Me and my Coach waiting for new tires at Costco (for over 3 hours!!)


Love your RED bag! And I love how you explained about your drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> Beautiful!
> Three hours? I'm sure it felt like 3 hours too. I can only eat pizza and hot dogs for the first hour, then I'd need a bench to nap on.


Napping bench!!! A great idea!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The colour looks beautiful as well!


It's dark navy with a hidden agenda of being bright.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Napping bench!!! A great idea!!!!


 Necessity (laziness) is the mother of invention!


----------



## ghoulish

Jeny09 said:


> View attachment 4447493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying little miss Regina this week


Love this little bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Little Athena


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your RED bag! And I love how you explained about your drink.



Thanks SSSSM .  I had hoped to like the drink more but .... No.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, this little cutie went to the market.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Necessity (laziness) is the mother of invention!


I love this!! Easy to remember  - It shall be one of those things that replaces something important in my head.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, this little cutie went to the market.


Wow - that is a cutie. Not something you see every day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> Wow - that is a cutie. Not something you see every day.


Why thank you!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella mini
> 
> View attachment 4447144


Today's wow from me, this is a beautiful little red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella mini
> 
> View attachment 4447144


I love this Ferragamo! AND this RED!!!


----------



## Jeny09

OhHelloDoll said:


> What a let down! Hopefully one will pop up for you eventually.


Sure hope so... thanks


----------



## Jeny09

balenciamags said:


> Love this little bag!


Me too... everything about it feels perfect!


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, this little cutie went to the market.


What a gorgeous bag SM!


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Eric Javits tote with a Coach charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> What a gorgeous bag SM!


Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

I live in a town that some people say is the middle of nowhere but we have a restaurant that is NYC quality of food... by far the best steak tonight! Of course Miss Lady Dior had to join date night 





And let’s not forget about the amazing dessert!


----------



## Molly0

Brian Atwood


----------



## Molly0

Venessa84 said:


> I live in a town that some people say is the middle of nowhere but we have a restaurant that is NYC quality of food... by far the best steak tonight! Of course Miss Lady Dior had to join date night
> 
> View attachment 4448201
> View attachment 4448202
> 
> 
> And let’s not forget about the amazing dessert!


Yum!  Both the food and the Dior!


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs Box 20-a birthday gift from me to me. It’s inspired by vintage lunchboxes and has a distressed look.


----------



## Molly0

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4448218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Box 20-a birthday gift from me to me. It’s inspired by vintage lunchboxes and has a distressed look.


Such a pretty color!  Love that pink.


----------



## iqaganda

My Calvin Klein Bag today on a rainy day!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My Navy Blue Boy Bag


I personally don’t enjoy using flap bags much, Chanel is a bit beyond my reach, and whenever I watch a YouTube review about the Boy I swear I hear more negative than positive (of which I’m like “but so, it’s gorgeous”).

With all that said, every time I see one I want one. And yours is beautiful


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

OhHelloDoll said:


> I personally don’t enjoy using flap bags much, Chanel is a bit beyond my reach, and whenever I watch a YouTube review about the Boy I swear I hear more negative than positive (of which I’m like “but so, it’s gorgeous”).
> 
> With all that said, every time I see one I want one. And yours is beautiful



I know what you mean! I need to do a review for the boy bag.. I have nothing negative to say about it. I own flap bag too, Jumbo is classic but boy bag is more comfortable to carry and has more details than flap bag. I like it more than my jumbo


----------



## Venessa84

Molly0 said:


> Yum!  Both the food and the Dior!


Thank you!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

LadyFabuluxe said:


> I know what you mean! I need to do a review for the boy bag.. I have nothing negative to say about it. I own flap bag too, Jumbo is classic but boy bag is more comfortable to carry and has more details than flap bag. I like it more than my jumbo


I've heard little things like it doesn't fit a lot, the corners are prone to scuffs, the chain gets twisted...all may be valid, but I think there's  sometimes a misconception that just because a bag is expensive it should not be prone to certain things and not behave like...well a handbag!
Double flaps may be classic, but if so, then the Boy is the cool cousin. And that navy/brass combo is very classic. Enjoy it!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This vintage woven leather bag with a Coach novelty strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> This vintage woven leather bag with a Coach novelty strap.
> View attachment 4448634


WOW!!! They are perfect together!!! I mean, what are the chances that you would find a vintage bag that goes perfectly with a new strap!!!!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

OhHelloDoll said:


> I've heard little things like it doesn't fit a lot, the corners are prone to scuffs, the chain gets twisted...all may be valid, but I think there's  sometimes a misconception that just because a bag is expensive it should not be prone to certain things and not behave like...well a handbag!
> Double flaps may be classic, but if so, then the Boy is the cool cousin. And that navy/brass combo is very classic. Enjoy it!



It actually fits more than most smaller handbags; more than LV croisette for sure. My chain never gets twisted so I am not sure why that happens. My corner are perfectly in great condtion, could be because it is caviar.
You make a very solid point!! I am in love with the cool cousin.  This bag will be forever in my collection.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

In the car with my Pochette Metis


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Angelica Messenger but carried by an accessory shoulder strap


----------



## Lilybarb

OhHelloDoll said:


> This vintage woven leather bag with a Coach novelty strap.
> View attachment 4448634


That is a gorgeous bag but I am really digging on the strap.  What a find!That would also look so pretty with any chestnut color Dooneys.


----------



## Yuki85

Finally it’s not raining anymore! I took this out today. Love it even more than my LVs as a work bag and the leather is just so yummy


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sunshine mama said:


> WOW!!! They are perfect together!!! I mean, what are the chances that you would find a vintage bag that goes perfectly with a new strap!!!!



The bag looks hardly use and it was probably due to the horrible shoulder strap that was on it. It was round and slick and would not stay on the shoulder! Nothing a pair of scissors couldn’t fix.



Lilybarb said:


> That is a gorgeous bag but I am really digging on the strap.  What a find!That would also look so pretty with any chestnut color Dooneys.



Thanks! I bought the strap just because I liked it, but wasn’t even being used. It found its perfect pairing. Agreed, Dooney has some very pretty browns.


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff Navy MAM again!

& + my lululemon everywhere belt bag hehe


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Proenza Schouler PS1 in beautiful red lambskin! Got it for a steal, too. Only issue is how much I hate the strap.


----------



## IntheOcean

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in beautiful red lambskin! Got it for a steal, too. Only issue is how much I hate the strap.


It's lovely! If your issue with the strap is that it is too short to comfortably wear the bag crossbody, then you might consider adding extra clasps, there were suggestions somewhere in the PS forum (can't find the post or the link to the store now)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi  Miss Dawn! What a lovely bag and the roses are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi  Miss Dawn! What a lovely bag and the roses are gorgeous!


Thank you so much!

It was a very photogenic rose. My garden is being very obliging; the roses keep matching my weekend bags  last week I had a perfect red rose for my Gucci and this week I have new pale pink roses to match my Alma


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It was a very photogenic rose. My garden is being very obliging; the roses keep matching my weekend bags  last week I had a perfect red rose for my Gucci and this week I have new pale pink roses to match my Alma



Isn't it convenient when nature obliges to your handbag colors??
I was about to comment about how your pink rose matched your pink alma bb!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It was a very photogenic rose. My garden is being very obliging; the roses keep matching my weekend bags  last week I had a perfect red rose for my Gucci and this week I have new pale pink roses to match my Alma


I should have known when you wrote, "...perfect red rose for my Gucci....." to brace for impact!   Your roses and your bags are beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta, large Veneta in Dahlia


----------



## NateSelwyn25

IntheOcean said:


> It's lovely! If your issue with the strap is that it is too short to comfortably wear the bag crossbody, then you might consider adding extra clasps, there were suggestions somewhere in the PS forum (can't find the post or the link to the store now)


It's not just the length, it's poorly constructed and unable to hold weight very well. I've switched it for a Kate Spade guitar strap with leopard print calf hair. Works much better on the shoulder and cross-body.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Been to the beach all day with my H&M strawbag and now off to dinner with my Chloé


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

vintage Coach Stewardess Bag (smaller version)


----------



## muchstuff

Alexander Wang Rockie, love the colour...


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> Alexander Wang Rockie, love the colour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449641


Cute! What color is this?


----------



## shesnochill

Navy MAM out and about running errands w me this morning


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Cute! What color is this?


I've seen it called both beet and iodine. This was the first gen one, they've released it again since and the colour is slightly different on the newer ones.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It was a very photogenic rose. My garden is being very obliging; the roses keep matching my weekend bags  last week I had a perfect red rose for my Gucci and this week I have new pale pink roses to match my Alma



Wow Miss Dawn, so pretty — bags and flowers


----------



## Iamminda

First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


What a nice sunshine-y day to take your beautiful DA bag!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


Cute bag and the charm is adorable Minda!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


I've always loved the bag and now I love the charm on the bag!  Both are beautiful!
You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> What a nice sunshine-y day to take your beautiful DA bag!!!





Addicted to bags said:


> Cute bag and the charm is adorable Minda!





RuedeNesle said:


> I've always loved the bag and now I love the charm on the bag!  Both are beautiful!
> You have a great weekend too!



Thanks so much .  It’s kinda nice that DD buys me small gifts now that she has a little paying job (lol) although I miss her home-made gifts.


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel Beauty Lock for girls’ night out...


----------



## coolmelondew

Day out with Céline cabas!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't it convenient when nature obliges to your handbag colors??
> I was about to comment about how your pink rose matched your pink alma bb!!!!



It's almost like I planned it, but I didn't!  



RuedeNesle said:


> I should have known when you wrote, "...perfect red rose for my Gucci....." to brace for impact!   Your roses and your bags are beautiful!



Poor fainting @RuedeNesle 
Thank you!!



Iamminda said:


> Wow Miss Dawn, so pretty — bags and flowers



Thank you very much sweetie Iamminda


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


It's a beautiful charm, and very sweet of DD  Looks great on your lovely Iena, basking in the sunshine


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

DD1 wearing her Fendi Monster tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

missmandymarie said:


> My new Cult Gaia Luna bag today. I got so many compliments and questions! Can’t wait to use her more this summer


Super cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red cherry bag is good for any day.


----------



## Yuki85

First time with matching bag and wallet - bought the wallet only yesterday - was looking for a medium size wallet and found it... just perfect! Love mulberry


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> First time with matching bag and wallet - bought the wallet only yesterday - was looking for a medium size wallet and found it... just perfect! Love mulberry


Very sumptuous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> It's a beautiful charm, and very sweet of DD  Looks great on your lovely Iena, basking in the sunshine



Thanks sweetie Miss Dawn


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> DD1 wearing her Fendi Monster tote.



So cute (love your DD’s hair too ).  I wish my DD would let me take her pic, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A red cherry bag is good for any day.


 Yes it is! Especially when the background is beautiful as well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584


WOW!!!! This is an amazing picture RN! The red just pops against the background!!! Were you afraid it might fall?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584


Makes a gloomy day look better!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anya Hindmarch python print mini build a bag. 2 different colors on either side of the bag and a blue strap and handle. Really versatile to wear.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> WOW!!!! This is an amazing picture RN! The red just pops against the background!!! Were you afraid it might fall?


Hi SM! 
Thanks! I  was terrified! I must have looked nuts standing there with my arms around my bag, but not touching it. I was making sure it was stable and it wouldn't fall in the water when I stepped away to take the picture. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Makes a gloomy day look better!


Hi ATB!
Thanks! Red bags always brighten my gloomy days!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch python print mini build a bag. 2 colors on either side of the bag and a blue strap and handle. Really versatile to wear.
> 
> View attachment 4450630
> View attachment 4450631
> View attachment 4450632
> View attachment 4450633


So beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch python print mini build a bag. 2 colors on either side of the bag and a blue strap and handle. Really versatile to wear.
> 
> View attachment 4450630
> View attachment 4450631
> View attachment 4450632
> View attachment 4450633


It looks great on you! 
I love modshots. They help me really see how a bag looks when worn. The textures and colors on this bag look fun.


----------



## leechiyong

Summer ballgame companion:


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> So beautiful!





Kimbashop said:


> It looks great on you!
> I love modshots. They help me really see how a bag looks when worn. The textures and colors on this bag look fun.


Thank you RN and Kimbashop


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> First time using a purse charm (one of two charms) that DD got for me for Mother’s Day.   Have a great weekend .


How sweet, IM!   I love adding cute charms and bandeaus for a fun look.....variety is the spice of life!  BTW, your DA looks flawless.  I’m not brave enough to buy a DA bag, but I’ll admire yours from afar!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore this vintage Coach today
> 
> View attachment 4446478
> View attachment 4446479


So cute! And she’s in great condition...are you the original owner, ATB?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> A red cherry bag is good for any day.


I just came across mine last week, and pulled it for rotation!  I love this bag....it never fails to make me smile.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584


What a cool pic, RN!  I love how your bag and charm (monkey!!!) are the only colorful thing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> What a cool pic, RN!  I love how your bag and charm (monkey!!!) are the only colorful thing.


Hi SBD!
Thanks very much! I was worried the picture wouldn't look good because it was so cloudy. Now that you point it out, it did make the bag and charm the center of attention!


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out for my pico18!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584



Fantastic picture!  Your beautiful bags are lucky to go to all these lovely places with you


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> How sweet, IM!   I love adding cute charms and bandeaus for a fun look.....variety is the spice of life!  BTW, your DA looks flawless.  I’m not brave enough to buy a DA bag, but I’ll admire yours from afar!



Thanks SBD .  I don’t think I can get another DA bag again (the light color and vachetta make this bag a little worrisome sometimes, lol).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Polene Numero Un in Trio Bleu Crocodile (embossed) and Gucci espadrilles


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Fantastic picture!  Your beautiful bags are lucky to go to all these lovely places with you


Hi Minda! 
Thanks so much! 
My bags and I love walking around the city! (Although they prefer to be carried. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Polene Numero Un in Trio Bleu Crocodile (embossed) and Gucci espadrilles
> View attachment 4450826
> 
> View attachment 4450825


Beautiful!


----------



## scrpo83

Gucci Swing


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, RN! I really like this bag so far.....if they make a cherry red, I’m in trouble! You’re rubbing off on me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, RN! I really like this bag so far.....if they make a cherry red, I’m in trouble! You’re rubbing off on me.


 Here's hoping for cherry red!


----------



## iqaganda

I took this for the first time this weekend! My Marc Jacobs Small Quilted Stam in Black! I think I love this size more than the regular one and the versatility of the strap are two thumbs up!! I can’t believe I passed on buying the Stams during their IT Bag era. I love them so much!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I  was terrified! I must have looked nuts standing there with my arms around my bag, but not touching it. I


Oh myyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Polene Numero Un in Trio Bleu Crocodile (embossed) and Gucci espadrilles
> View attachment 4450826
> 
> View attachment 4450825


What a perfect match!!!! Your bag/shoes look very good together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out for my pico18!


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I just came across mine last week, and pulled it for rotation!  I love this bag....it never fails to make me smile.


Yay!!!Bag sisters!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh myyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Molly0

I’m lovin the leather on this Brian Atwood Saddle bag.  It reminds me of Coach’s glovetanned.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> So cute! And she’s in great condition...are you the original owner, ATB?


Actually no. I got really lucky buying this in such great condition last year.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Appointment day with my Studio bag.


----------



## westvillage

Longchamp light gray tote in Veau Foulonne leather hanging among the June roses today.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> What a perfect match!!!! Your bag/shoes look very good together!!!


Thanks, SM!  The espadrilles are men’s, but they’re soooo comfy.


----------



## shesnochill

westvillage said:


> Longchamp light gray tote in Veau Foulonne leather hanging among the June roses today.
> 
> View attachment 4451565



Beauty!! I’ve been eyeing the leather Longchamp totes for sometime now..


----------



## shesnochill

Out and about with my Balenciaga Part Time today!


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Out and about with my Balenciaga Part Time today!


That's a lovely bag but it looks like a City not a Part Time. The Part Time has a seam down the centre of the front of the bags and is wider. Is the style number on the back of the tag 173084?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My croisette for work this week .I don't post often anymore on this thread, but look every day at the lovely bags!! Thanks for letting me share and have a great week everyone!


----------



## Narnanz

Quiz night tonight..Coach Parker shoulder bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, SM!  The espadrilles are men’s, but they’re soooo comfy.


Clever!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My croisette for work this week .I don't post often anymore on this thread, but look every day at the lovely bags!! Thanks for letting me share and have a great week everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4451832


I NEED these cherries for my cherry bag!!!


----------



## shesnochill

muchstuff said:


> That's a lovely bag but it looks like a City not a Part Time. The Part Time has a seam down the centre of the front of the bags and is wider. Is the style number on the back of the tag 173084?


Oops!! You’re right!! It’s def a City not a PT. Why did I write PT doink..


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Gucci Marmont today.


----------



## iqaganda

I took my LV MC Speedy for work today for the first time!


----------



## coolmelondew

Finally mid week! Using my Saint Laurent monogram envelope wallet today.


----------



## loves

Chanel Paris Dallas denim patchwork flap


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

Mulberry Del Rey with strap from Mulberry Tillie


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar S


----------



## antonio_islander

Off to the grocery


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4453499


 
There are two red RM bags I'm looking at on poshmark now. I've downsized so much my orange RM mini MAB is too big for me now, but I feel like I should buy red while I have a chance so it doesn't haunt me later if I want to carry a bigger bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4453499


Pink roses + red butter!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar S


You look beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You look beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Holy grail bag to celebrate my horrific marriage ending and to celebrate my Prince Charming proposing to me. 
Chanel Reissue in aged caviar leather. Small size, gold hardware. It's almost the bag of my dreams, I dreamed of medium but to my surprise the small is the best option!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Holy grail bag to celebrate my horrific marriage ending and to celebrate my Prince Charming proposing to me.
> Chanel Reissue in aged caviar leather. Small size, gold hardware. It's almost the bag of my dreams, I dreamed of medium but to my surprise the small is the best option!


Beautiful bag!
And


----------



## southernbelle43

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Holy grail bag to celebrate my horrific marriage ending and to celebrate my Prince Charming proposing to me.
> Chanel Reissue in aged caviar leather. Small size, gold hardware. It's almost the bag of my dreams, I dreamed of medium but to my surprise the small is the best option!


Smart woman.  Ditch the guy.  Keep the bag.


----------



## Bereal

annaversary said:


> Beauty!! I’ve been eyeing the leather Longchamp totes for sometime now..


I bought this tote a few days ago but I’m returning it. It’s too soft for me. I find it very awkward to open the zip. I loved the colour and the shape ..so sad


----------



## NateSelwyn25

southernbelle43 said:


> Smart woman.  Ditch the guy.  Keep the bag.


Smart man, but same thing lol.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## StylishMD

Time to break out some pink for the spring!


----------



## leechiyong

Favorite LV pair:


----------



## Sunshine mama

StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4455029
> 
> Time to break out some pink for the spring!


Omg! I LOVE this pink.  Is the pink IRL just like the picture? May I ask what the name of the color is?


----------



## roundandround

RuedeNesle said:


> I was so not ready for this picture!   It caught my breath! The beautiful bag, on the red ottoman, with the red vase in the background! I'm going back to stare some more!



Thank you! Funny, when I took that picture, I didn't noticed the red vase. I was so focused on the bag and the chaise...my reds. I wasn't really into buying a bag, BUT when I saw this, I couldn't take my eyes of it. Went away and after half an hour I came back running for it  I knew it, it's the RED power!



OhHelloDoll said:


> This vintage woven leather bag with a Coach novelty strap.
> View attachment 4448634



Very nice looking vintage bag!



Sunshine mama said:


> A red cherry bag is good for any day.



I love looking both, the cherries and the bag! I'm sooo



RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584



Alright, more beautiful red bag. I'm feeling SO happy wearing a red bag, I bet you do too, like it's special


----------



## Monique1004

Fun shopping day with a friend couple days ago. I took my Delvaux since we're visiting the NYC boutique.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Monique1004 said:


> Fun shopping day with a friend couple days ago. I took my Delvaux since we're visiting the NYC boutique.


Perfect match with your dress!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> Perfect match with your dress!


I was actually laughing with my SA because I told her I usually match my outfit with my bag of choice. You know, which comes first for me. LOL.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Fun shopping day with a friend couple days ago. I took my Delvaux since we're visiting the NYC boutique.


It's a beautiful color!


----------



## TCB

Trying to get back to the land of the living after a root canal yesterday. BOO!!!!!! 

Henri Bendel


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute Alma BB


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

coolmelondew said:


> Finally mid week! Using my Saint Laurent monogram envelope wallet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452902


Lovely wallet! Is this french wallet style? Would love to see the layout inside if you don't mind Tia!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Ate at a Japanese resto with my cutie Coach Mini Borough. I just realized that unknowingly, I always carry this bag when we eat at Japanese restaurants!


----------



## Venessa84

LV & Elmo for Sesame Place (my 2 year old daughter is obsessed with Elmo).


----------



## TCB

Venessa84 said:


> LV & Elmo for Sesame Place (my 2 year old daughter is obsessed with Elmo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455776


That's so cute, y'all's little backpacks together.


----------



## StylishMD

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! I LOVE this pink.  Is the pink IRL just like the picture? May I ask what the name of the color is?


The picture is true to colour which is called Begonia
It is the Prada Vitello Daino tote. The leather is SO durable


----------



## stylistbydesign

Louis Vuitton Idole GM in black


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Idole GM in black
> 
> View attachment 4455886





stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Idole GM in black
> 
> View attachment 4455886


I love the way you tied the bandeau! I'm going to copy this idea.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Supermarket tote 
(anyone up to guess where we've been?? )


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Idole GM in black
> 
> View attachment 4455886



You know I adore this beautiful Idole (my style Idol ).  In fact, I was just looking at this bag in two different colors this morning. Lol.


----------



## Molly0

Sometimes you just feel slouchy.


----------



## franzibw

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in beautiful red lambskin! Got it for a steal, too. Only issue is how much I hate the strap.


I got an extra part for the strap, like a short belt in nearly the same colour and structure, so that I could keep the knot and wear it crossbody easily...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the way you tied the bandeau! I'm going to copy this idea.


Thanks, SM. I'm covering up the extra strap I added to get a true shoulder drop length.  But I do love the added bonus of the pop of color! 



Iamminda said:


> You know I adore this beautiful Idole (my style Idol ).  In fact, I was just looking at this bag in two different colors this morning. Lol.


I only own it because of your hot tip!  It really is a great and practical bag.   The black and the beautiful teal are my two faves in the Idole.....which one do you like the best, IM?  I've been seriously considering a teal if one should pop up for a great price.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, SM. I'm covering up the extra strap I added to get a true shoulder drop length.  But I do love the added bonus of the pop of color!


Wow! Really really really clever!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, SM. I'm covering up the extra strap I added to get a true shoulder drop length.  But I do love the added bonus of the pop of color!
> 
> 
> I only own it because of your hot tip!  It really is a great and practical bag.   The black and the beautiful teal are my two faves in the Idole.....which one do you like the best, IM?  I've been seriously considering a teal if one should pop up for a great price.



I like all of them, lol — black, teal, burgundy and the all leather ones as well.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute Alma BB


Great picture! Love the Alma BB!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Monique1004 said:


> Fun shopping day with a friend couple days ago. I took my Delvaux since we're visiting the NYC boutique.


Love this, and your dress!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Sunday morning walk (okay, bus, then walk ) to the Ferry Building.
> View attachment 4450584


Ooooh. Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My HG classic flap. Midsummer’s night in my rose garden


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My HG classic flap. Midsummer’s night in my rose garden


Beautiful! The bag and the flowers!
And I also like your pink Alma BB too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooooh. Be still my beating heart!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

PS1 at the movies!


----------



## lovecue2bags

Rare but gorgeous find.....a St. John color block tote


----------



## ShoooSh

Mini dior saddle (navy) with GH


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Ferragamo today, wearing a couple of twillies.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

RM MAM


----------



## Molly0

OhHelloDoll said:


> RM MAM
> View attachment 4457191


Love ❤️ !


----------



## TCB

Karl with my Elvis scarf at church


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> Karl with my Elvis scarf at church
> 
> View attachment 4457241


Seriously, @TCB, we are bag twins at heart!  I have that Karl design in the clutch.


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Seriously, @TCB, we are bag twins at heart!  I have that Karl design in the clutch.


YAY!!!!!  

I love that! We do have the same tastes.


----------



## barbie_86

Only just started branching out into designer bags from shoes, this is the third and most recent addition to my bag collection; took it to the opera today:


----------



## Molly0

TCB said:


> Karl with my Elvis scarf at church
> 
> View attachment 4457241


Do you think Karl is busy designing him some fabulous “Blue Suede Shoes”?   ‍


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Molly0 said:


> Love ❤️ !


Thanks! Trying to use it a bit more than I have been and soften up those embossed parts


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Do you think Karl is busy designing him some fabulous “Blue Suede Shoes”?   ‍


lol
Awww I love that thought!  haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, I used a coated canvas Tod's bag my mom gave me a longgggggg time ago( I wore it once I think).
I fastened the sides to form a narrower opening, and punched extra holes to make the 2 straps shorter to create a "bucket" bag with top handles. I like this look a lot more now.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I used a coated canvas Tod's bag my mom gave me a longgggggg time ago( I wore it once I think).
> I fastened the sides to form a narrower opening, and punched extra holes to make the 2 straps shorter to create a "bucket" bag with top handles. I like this look a lot more now.


what a nice, happy colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Day


Good to see your Day out and about!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Good to see your Day out and about!


i'm glad it didn't sell


----------



## TCB




----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> View attachment 4457995
> 
> View attachment 4457998


 "Stella!"


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> "Stella!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> what a nice, happy colour!


Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!
> View attachment 4458267
> 
> View attachment 4458268


Beautiful
Happy anniversary!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!
> View attachment 4458267
> 
> View attachment 4458268



Happy Anniversary to the most stylish couple .  Love the bag too,


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!
> View attachment 4458267
> 
> View attachment 4458268


Happy Anniversary Dear SBD! What did DH wear?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful
> Happy anniversary!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary to the most stylish couple .  Love the bag too,





Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Anniversary Dear SBD! What did DH wear?



Thank you, sweet RCC friends! Today marks 24 years, but seriously.....feels like yesterday that we got married.   @Addicted to bags, DH wore a Maceoo polo, his Gucci Angry Cat Ace sneakers, LV Grigori Taiga bag, and his Gucci Angry Cat belt (not pictured, as I couldn't find it at this moment!).  It's too hot here to get super dressed, YKIM!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out for the day with my vintage Gucci.It's  30 years old, not in it's best shape but I love it so much


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I used a coated canvas Tod's bag my mom gave me a longgggggg time ago( I wore it once I think).
> I fastened the sides to form a narrower opening, and punched extra holes to make the 2 straps shorter to create a "bucket" bag with top handles. I like this look a lot more now.


Hi SM!
I LOVE how you make bags more beautiful and functional!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!
> View attachment 4458267
> 
> View attachment 4458268


I love all of it!
Happy 24th Anniversary!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I LOVE how you make bags more beautiful and functional!


Thank you RN!


----------



## Golightly55

New Dior 30 Montaigne in bleu oblique.


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> My new Gucci Marmont medium flap, Gucci scarf, and Gucci slides....off to anniversary dinner with DH!
> View attachment 4458267
> 
> View attachment 4458268


LOVE!!!!!!! ❤️❤️❤️

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

To the gym using my 12? year old $5.00 bag from a black Friday deal from Gap. I had been using it to stuff my other (good) bags,  but decided to use it today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I knew it was going to be hot again today so I hopped buses early to do some light shopping. I've been carrying my Nordstrom Rack bag I bought last July. I'm a little offended that "Bennie" is happy about not being used over this hot weekend. I thought she was my "ride or die" bag. (I guess that excludes death from a heatstroke. ) And before you ask, yes I do have the shopping bag in red, but my DD was in a rush to get to work and grabbed it with a promise to return it. I should have made her promise to return it the same day she took it! ) (I did manage to get something red in the background.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> To the gym using my 12? year old $5.00 bag from a black Friday deal from Gap. I had been using it to stuff my other (good) bags,  but decided to use it today.


What a great bag! And it even has an outside zipper pocket!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I knew it was going to be hot again today so I hopped buses early to do some light shopping. I've been carrying my Nordstrom Rack bag I bought last July. I'm a little offended that "Bennie" is happy about not being used over this hot weekend. I thought she was my "ride or die" bag. (I guess that excludes death from a heatstroke. ) And before you ask, yes I do have the shopping bag in red, but my DD was in a rush to get to work and grabbed it with a promise to return it. I should have made her promise to return it the same day she took it! ) (I did manage to get something red in the background.)
> View attachment 4458685


I don’t blame Miss Bennie for not wanting to go out in this weather (it was 101 degree yesterday at 5 pm!!!).  Hope you have a great and not too hot day


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, sweet RCC friends! Today marks 24 years, but seriously.....feels like yesterday that we got married.   @Addicted to bags, DH wore a Maceoo polo, his Gucci Angry Cat Ace sneakers, LV Grigori Taiga bag, and his Gucci Angry Cat belt (not pictured, as I couldn't find it at this moment!).  It's too hot here to get super dressed, YKIM!
> View attachment 4458422


Sweet! Stylish and "hot" couple" 
Plus it's great he has his "own" bag and thus you don't have to carry his stuff in your bag! That was a pet peeve of mine with my husband


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> To the gym using my 12? year old $5.00 bag from a black Friday deal from Gap. I had been using it to stuff my other (good) bags,  but decided to use it today.


Great deal and what longevity! And yay for going to the gym Smama


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I don’t blame Miss Bennie for not wanting to go out in this weather (it was 101 degree yesterday at 5 pm!!!).  Hope you have a great and not too hot day


OMG! You guys are hotter than us in my part of SC! Stay cool and safe Minda. Lot's of water in your beautiful S'well bottles


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> What a great bag! And it even has an outside zipper pocket!


Thank you. 
I actually bought like 4 or 5! All to use as bag stuffers. But my mom wanted one, and to this day, she still uses it to carry her "good" bag of the day when she needs a super lightweight tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I don’t blame Miss Bennie for not wanting to go out in this weather (it was 101 degree yesterday at 5 pm!!!).  Hope you have a great and not too hot day


101? It got as high as 90 in SF the last two days, and I've only been on one bus since Sunday that had A/C! We're headed back to Vegas with the grandkids Sunday so I should get used to being hot!
Thanks! I hope you have a great day too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Great deal and what longevity! And yay for going to the gym Smama


Thank you AB! I love it when you "yay" me!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Because some days you just need to carry 5,000 things


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Rogue.


----------



## gaditana

These colours looked so nice in the sunshine, I just had to snap a pic


----------



## Venessa84

I’m not sure why I don’t use this Valentino more. It’s a great bag especially when doing a work dinner and eating my favorite meal (oxtail)


----------



## Molly0

I’m joining the “red side” tomorrow.  All loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> I love all of it!
> Happy 24th Anniversary!


Thank you so much, RN!  We still have the best time together!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> LOVE!!!!!!! ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!!!


Thank you, TCB!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy anniversary!! @stylistbydesign 
Love your multi coloured Marmont!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> I’m joining the “red side” tomorrow.  All loaded up and ready to go.
> View attachment 4459176


Ooooh, pretty.

Look away @RuedeNesle


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


----------



## meepabeep

New to me red Tod's bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4459027





Molly0 said:


> I’m joining the “red side” tomorrow.  All loaded up and ready to go.
> View attachment 4459176





meepabeep said:


> New to me red Tod's bag.


MEDIC!!! 



Venessa84 said:


> I’m not sure why I don’t use this Valentino more. It’s a great bag especially when doing a work dinner and eating my favorite meal (oxtail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459139
> View attachment 4459138


Shout out to Venessa for staging her beautiful bag in the middle of the red napkins and menus!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooooh, pretty.
> 
> Look away @RuedeNesle


 I don't know how! I even forgot how to blink!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Day 3 with this beauty. Keeping me company on the way to work.


----------



## hillaryhath

Small Rebecca Blythe.  Love it but its too small.  This gives me an excuse to buy other colors in the larger size though ha 

Shared a pic of the inside because I switched wallets today so I have two instances of RM python print in my bag and its kind of driving me nuts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This navy bag today.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy anniversary!! @stylistbydesign
> Love your multi coloured Marmont!


Thank you very kindly, Miss Dawn!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This navy bag today.


Love the unusual structured shape of this bag!  I wish more bags were made in navy......such a nice alternative to black.


----------



## Monique1004

Pride week at my office. Everyone supposed to wear rainbow theme clothes today to show our support.  My choice for today is of course Anya Hindmarch “Love” satchel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the unusual structured shape of this bag!  I wish more bags were made in navy......such a nice alternative to black.


Thank you! I do like  unusual and structured bags for sure!


----------



## Venessa84

RuedeNesle said:


> MEDIC!!!
> 
> 
> Shout out to Venessa for staging her beautiful bag in the middle of the red napkins and menus!


 I love that you noticed!


----------



## Venessa84

I never thought I was a WOC person until I got this little Dior


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Velo...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shoppinmel said:


> Day 3 with this beauty. Keeping me company on the way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459482


Pretty green!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Velo...
> View attachment 4460218


Beautiful leather...or should I say butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I never thought I was a WOC person until I got this little Dior
> 
> View attachment 4460115


I really like the antique gold on this!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> I love that you noticed!


 Thanks V!
I'm always on "Red Alert"!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty green!



Thank you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sunshine mama said:


> This navy bag today.



Very cool bag! I love the unusual shape.



Venessa84 said:


> I never thought I was a WOC person until I got this little Dior
> 
> View attachment 4460115



Love this V! So cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shoppinmel said:


> Very cool bag! I love the unusual shape.


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Massaccesi Little Tulipano in dark green vacchetta.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Little Tulipano in dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 4460802


Very pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you.  It separates into two bags, but I have not carried it without the outer shell yet.


----------



## Shoppinmel

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Little Tulipano in dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 4460802



Love the green! A girl after my own heart.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shoppinmel said:


> Love the green! A girl after my own heart.


Thank you. It is even prettier than it photographs.  A deep, rich green.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  It separates into two bags, but I have not carried it without the outer shell yet.


That's really cool!


----------



## leechiyong

SDJ Toy:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Did a closet dive this morning. Pulled out my Aimee Kestenberg tote, purchased in 2014. (I don't think I've used it since then.) I stopped using it because it doesn't have a zip top, which I prefer when I'm on buses, and it's too slouchy for me. It has an outside back zipper pocket but my MK zip around wallet barely fits. It was fun for a day, but she's already back in the closet.


----------



## shesnochill

My new LV NEVERFULL GM in Damier Azur Canvas w Rose Ballerine interior lining that I got 2 days ago here in Hawaii on a vacation!! Hehe 

 I took this modeling shot as I was juggling water back to the room lol


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful leather...or should I say butter!


For an agneau bag she feels surprisingly like chevre.... 2010 was a great year for Bal leather IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive this morning. Pulled out my Aimee Kestenberg tote, purchased in 2014. (I don't think I've used it since then.) I stopped using it because it doesn't have a zip top, which I prefer when I'm on buses, and it's too slouchy for me. It has an outside back zipper pocket but my MK zip around wallet barely fits. It was fun for a day, but she's already back in the closet.
> View attachment 4461080


That's a shame, I think it's a very cool bag. What's the price point like on that brand, I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> That's a shame, I think it's a very cool bag. What's the price point like on that brand, I'm not familiar with it.


I agree with you. It's a beautiful bag!


RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive this morning. Pulled out my Aimee Kestenberg tote, purchased in 2014. (I don't think I've used it since then.) I stopped using it because it doesn't have a zip top, which I prefer when I'm on buses, and it's too slouchy for me. It has an outside back zipper pocket but my MK zip around wallet barely fits. It was fun for a day, but she's already back in the closet.
> View attachment 4461080


Too bad this bag doesn't work out for you. I especially like the star! But I'm sure the bag was delighted to have an outing with you!
Oh...and I love Aimee's leather!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sunshine mama said:


> This navy bag today.


Cute! I love little bags with a fun shape to it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

muchstuff said:


> That's a shame, I think it's a very cool bag. What's the price point like on that brand, I'm not familiar with it.





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with you. It's a beautiful bag!
> 
> Too bad this bag doesn't work out for you. I especially like the star! But I'm sure the bag was delighted to have an outing with you!
> Oh...and I love Aimee's leather!


Hi MS and SM!
Thanks! It is a cool bag! The star is what attracted me to it. I knew I needed a zip top bag but it was just too cute to pass up. I was closet diving because we're driving to Vegas with the grandkids Sunday for two weeks and I was looking for a bigger "car bag" for their electronics and things. I use my red (did I need to say it was red? ) Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on bag and I'm pre-packing her for an upcoming trip in July. I'm still thinking of using the AK tote for Vegas, but I have a red (once again, probably didn't need to say it was red!) Dooney Colette shopper I may use instead. (Old pic included.) It doesn't have a zip top either, but it's more structured and will sit up in the back of the car.

Muchstuff: Aimee Kestenberg's bags retail full price from about $165.00 to about $298.00. You can check out her bags on QVC, and I see them at Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's every now and then. When I finally decided I wanted the star bag it was sold out in red so Iooked on ebay and found it for $73.00.


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> Cute! I love little bags with a fun shape to it.


Thank you. Me too!
And today again!


----------



## Molly0

Repeat for me today too!
(On a side note, just wondering when you carry a red bag do you match it up with a red lip? Or am I the only one who does that?)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Repeat for me today too!
> (On a side note, just wondering when you carry a red bag do you match it up with a red lip? Or am I the only one who does that?)
> View attachment 4461443
> View attachment 4461444


Beautiful red! 
I just wear my red bags just because!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Me too!
> And today again!


Love your bag twinsie!


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MS and SM!
> Thanks! It is a cool bag! The star is what attracted me to it. I knew I needed a zip top bag but it was just too cute to pass up. I was closet diving because we're driving to Vegas with the grandkids Sunday for two weeks and I was looking for a bigger "car bag" for their electronics and things. I use my red (did I need to say it was red? ) Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on bag and I'm pre-packing her for an upcoming trip in July. I'm still thinking of using the AK tote for Vegas, but I have a red (once again, probably didn't need to say it was red!) Dooney Colette shopper I may use instead. (Old pic included.) It doesn't have a zip top either, but it's more structured and will sit up in the back of the car.
> 
> Muchstuff: Aimee Kestenberg's bags retail full price from about $165.00 to about $298.00. You can check out her bags on QVC, and I see them at Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's every now and then. When I finally decided I wanted the star bag it was sold out in red so Iooked on ebay and found it for $73.00.
> View attachment 4461416


I read a bit about her and looked on the website, some really interesting designs!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Repeat for me today too!
> (On a side note, just wondering when you carry a red bag do you match it up with a red lip? Or am I the only one who does that?)
> View attachment 4461443
> View attachment 4461444


Hi M!
This would be a great tote to take to Vegas! I don't have to tell you my every day bags are red. My every day lip color is MAC Rebel Satin Lipstick. But I recently bought a MAC Retro Matte Liquid Lipcolour in Feels So Grand. And you're right, when I wear it my confidence level increases. I just may wear it today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your bag twinsie!
> 
> View attachment 4461773


But yours is Mark Cross! Love your bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> But yours is Mark Cross! Love your bag!


I got my MC brand new from a reseller who was impatient to sell tho, so I got a killer deal


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I got my MC brand new from a reseller who was impatient to sell tho, so I got a killer deal


Awesome!
As long as we're twins!!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Hot pink ferragamo with flower dress.


----------



## Narnanz

Very good depiction of how I'm feeling at the moment...limp Silver Linings Karen and cough medicine.


----------



## Monique1004

Narnanz said:


> Very good depiction of how I'm feeling at the moment...limp Silver Linings Karen and cough medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4461990


 Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Me too!
> And today again!


Omg how cute!!!  I love little bags like this.


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your bag twinsie!
> 
> View attachment 4461773



I die. Love MC!  Been stalking these bags for a while.


----------



## Kimbashop

My Massaccesi mini Zoe in tan calf.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> My Massaccesi mini Zoe in tan calf.
> 
> View attachment 4462061


Looking great on you dear!  Very chic. It is a perfect size for you too.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Looking great on you dear!  Very chic. It is a perfect size for you too.


Thank you! I'm enjoying it -- wonderful size for errands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Omg how cute!!!  I love little bags like this.


Thank you!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Did a closet dive this morning. Pulled out my Aimee Kestenberg tote, purchased in 2014. (I don't think I've used it since then.) I stopped using it because it doesn't have a zip top, which I prefer when I'm on buses, and it's too slouchy for me. It has an outside back zipper pocket but my MK zip around wallet barely fits. It was fun for a day, but she's already back in the closet.
> View attachment 4461080


@RuedeNesle,   Just one word for THAT bag - WOW! Can definitely see what attracted you to it!!  It's a shame it's not a comfortable carry cause it sure is a beauty to admire.
Btw Rue, your posts that say something about Peet's & your pics of Peet's coffee caused me to buy a bag of it last week, tho I've not tried it yet. It is brand new to my area - & priced very high, but I'm always glad to see a new coffee because I am very picky about my java and most of the ones at the store I don't really for. Shall let you know when I open the bag.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> This would be a great tote to take to Vegas! I don't have to tell you my every day bags are red. My every day lip color is MAC Rebel Satin Lipstick. But I recently bought a MAC Retro Matte Liquid Lipcolour in Feels So Grand. And you're right, when I wear it my confidence level increases. I just may wear it today!


Good idea!  I was reading a study on wearing red lipstick ( I’m a cosmetician) and apparently they say that if you wear a power  red lipstick, strangers are kinder to you, you are perceived as being more competent, if you are in the service industry, you will receive more tips, and achieve more sales if you are in the sales industry.  (I was wearing a bold red lip yesterday and I did have a man offer for me to go ahead of him in the grocery lineup for no reason.).
Hmmm. . .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> @RuedeNesle,   Just one word for THAT bag - WOW! Can definitely see what attracted you to it!!  It's a shame it's not a comfortable carry cause it sure is a beauty to admire.
> Btw Rue, your posts that say something about Peet's & your pics of Peet's coffee caused me to buy a bag of it last week, tho I've not tried it yet. It is brand new to my area - & priced very high, but I'm always glad to see a new coffee because I am very picky about my java and most of the ones at the store I don't really for. Shall let you know when I open the bag.


Hi LB!
Thanks! She is pretty to look at! I would try to carry her more if the outside pocket was wider/deeper and she was a little smaller. I wouldn't carry her on buses but she'd be fine for running errands when I'm driving.
Please let me know what you think of Peet's. That's the only coffee I buy for home. Peet's French Roast.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Good idea!  I was reading a study on wearing red lipstick ( I’m a cosmetician) and apparently they say that if you wear a power  red lipstick, strangers are kinder to you, you are perceived as being more competent, if you are in the service industry, you will receive more tips, and achieve more sales if you are in the sales industry.  (I was wearing a bold red lip yesterday and I did have a man offer for me to go ahead of him in the grocery lineup for no reason.).
> Hmmm. . .


That's an interesting study. Maybe that's why Emirates' female cabin crew are required to wear red lipstick. 
Once when I was wearing my red lipstick, I was sitting in Walgreen's on Powell St in SF and a woman came over and complimented me on it and asked for the brand name shade. No one has ever done that when I wear rebel, and I wear it almost every day.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I may be a dude, but I agree wearing red on my lips *does* make me feel a little stronger, a little more confident. I do get a number of compliments, if for no other reason that guys around here tend to stick to neutral shades, maybe a wine red in winter. 

And I gotta say: When I've got red lipstick, red nails and a good red bag, I feel like a million bucks.


----------



## muchstuff

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I may be a dude, but I agree wearing red on my lips *does* make me feel a little stronger, a little more confident. I do get a number of compliments, if for no other reason that guys around here tend to stick to neutral shades, maybe a wine red in winter.
> 
> And I gotta say: When I've got red lipstick, red nails and a good red bag, I feel like a million bucks.


Hmmm I think it’s a chicken and egg thing... not sure if red makes one feel confident or if on certain days one feels confident enough to wear red...but I envy you for wearing it, I’ve never been able to pull it off. Now purple I can do .


----------



## TCB

Stella again tonight.  Just got home from seeing her Daddy! 






And now...to sleep all day.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

muchstuff said:


> not sure if red makes one feel confident or if on certain days one feels confident enough to wear red..


This. When I wear lipstick I never quite feel like myself, even in mauve-y tones. I have the complexion to wear red, but I wouldn't even know where to start. The amount of shades is overwhelming.
I will wear a neon pink mini mac though.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today - my new Salvatore Ferragamo Classic Flap bag.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4462632
> 
> Today - my new Salvatore Ferragamo Classic Flap bag.


So happy you’re enjoying your new bag.  It is beautiful.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Monique1004 said:


> Hot pink ferragamo with flower dress.


Fantastic color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> I die. Love MC!  Been stalking these bags for a while.


You'll love the quality when you find the right one. The lock itself is so smooth to open.


----------



## Molly0

Roots bucket.  Heavenly leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Roots bucket.  Heavenly leather.
> View attachment 4462950


Heavenly butter?


----------



## dotty8

Lauren Ralph Lauren tote (one of the six I own .. I really like their nylon totes, so light and durable)


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Roots bucket.  Heavenly leather.
> View attachment 4462950


I used to have a bunch of Roots bags, the leather is nice and thick...


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> There are two red RM bags I'm looking at on poshmark now. I've downsized so much my orange RM mini MAB is too big for me now, but I feel like I should buy red while I have a chance so it doesn't haunt me later if I want to carry a bigger bag.


Did you get one?


----------



## Lilybarb

OhHelloDoll said:


> This. When I wear lipstick I never quite feel like myself, even in mauve-y tones. I have the complexion to wear red, but I wouldn't even know where to start. The amount of shades is overwhelming.
> I will wear a neon pink mini mac though.
> View attachment 4462608


Wowza, as Monique1004 said. That is a Fantastic Color! Bright pinks are as powerful as red in lipstick too!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MS and SM!
> Thanks! It is a cool bag! The star is what attracted me to it. I knew I needed a zip top bag but it was just too cute to pass up. I was closet diving because we're driving to Vegas with the grandkids Sunday for two weeks and I was looking for a bigger "car bag" for their electronics and things. I use my red (did I need to say it was red? ) Coach Tyler tote as my carry-on bag and I'm pre-packing her for an upcoming trip in July. I'm still thinking of using the AK tote for Vegas, but I have a red (once again, probably didn't need to say it was red!) Dooney Colette shopper I may use instead. (Old pic included.) It doesn't have a zip top either, but it's more structured and will sit up in the back of the car.
> 
> Muchstuff: Aimee Kestenberg's bags retail full price from about $165.00 to about $298.00. You can check out her bags on QVC, and I see them at Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's every now and then. When I finally decided I wanted the star bag it was sold out in red so Iooked on ebay and found it for $73.00.
> View attachment 4461416



This is a great bag, very practical and very YOU, sweetie 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Me too!
> And today again!



Oooooh. Love a structured bag. It’s gorgeous! 



Molly0 said:


> Repeat for me today too!
> (On a side note, just wondering when you carry a red bag do you match it up with a red lip? Or am I the only one who does that?)
> View attachment 4461443
> View attachment 4461444



This one is great!
I don’t match red lipstick to a red bag, but I do occasionally pull out a Nars Cruella, and I always pair it with a black suit and white shirt. Very occasionally wearing it with Chanel Rouge Puissant. Hard work reapplying and being careful during the day, but it’s great on occasion!  



Addicted to bags said:


> Love your bag twinsie!
> 
> View attachment 4461773



I want one too!! These are awesome 



Monique1004 said:


> Hot pink ferragamo with flower dress.



This is a great bag. Love it! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4462632
> 
> Today - my new Salvatore Ferragamo Classic Flap bag.



This is lovely. Very sleek


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My new PA in Damier Azur  

An unboxing picture from yesterday, and packed up for an outing in my garden this morning


----------



## dotty8

My dark green bag by *Camomilla Milano * Not the best pictures, it's quite hard to capture the colour.


----------



## luvlux64

Have a blessed Sunday everyone! Out to church with the family & to celebrate Father’s Day


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get one?


Hi S!
No. I'm still on the fence. I don't need another red "closet" bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

On the road to Vegas with DH and our three grandchildren. Still 5 hours to go.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> On the road to Vegas with DH and our three grandchildren. Still 5 hours to go.
> View attachment 4463565


Love the strap....and that red glows.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Love the strap....and that red glows.


Hi N!
Thanks! I got the strap on Amazon. Reason Charm is the company.


----------



## lenarmc

A bamboo bag and scarf from Amazon. Cute bag. Doesn’t hold much, but it was perfect for church.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Miss_Dawn said:


> This is lovely. Very sleek


Thank you Miss_Dawn.   I adore the smooth leather on this purse!
I just wanted to say that I have taken a peek at your fabulous handbag collection thread and very much admire all the beautiful pictures of handbags, roses and other eye-candy in the thread.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> On the road to Vegas with DH and our three grandchildren. Still 5 hours to go.
> View attachment 4463565


Have a great time!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> On the road to Vegas with DH and our three grandchildren. Still 5 hours to go.
> View attachment 4463565


Just remember - What happens in Vegas .  .  .  
(Unless it involves a new red purse!  Then we needs pics!)


----------



## leechiyong

Headed out to dinner:


----------



## TCB

Coach with an Elvis Coach scarf.


----------



## scrpo83

Balenciaga Day


----------



## loves

Favourite bag for S/S 2019, JW Anderson


----------



## ksuromax

scrpo83 said:


> Balenciaga Day


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Have a great time!


Thanks SM!  We pulled in the driveway at 5:57pm. We left Oakland at 7:34am. We made longer stops to let the grandkids stretch their legs. They went straight to the pool when we got here. 


Molly0 said:


> Just remember - What happens in Vegas .  .  .
> (Unless it involves a new red purse!  Then we needs pics!)


Hi M! 
 Every summer as we're leaving Oakland my DD gives me a verbal list of do's and don'ts for the grandkids, and every summer I wait for her to finish talking then I give her a big hug and kiss and say, "What Happens in Vegas....." I had a t-shirt years ago that said, "What happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's". 
Made a quick stop at Starbucks before going grocery shopping this morning. Bennie didn't like riding in the trunk on the drive to Vegas, but she's happy she made the trip.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4464325


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you Miss_Dawn.   I adore the smooth leather on this purse!
> I just wanted to say that I have taken a peek at your fabulous handbag collection thread and very much admire all the beautiful pictures of handbags, roses and other eye-candy in the thread.


That's very kind of you. Thank you very much!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## jess236

Stella McCartney shoulder bag


----------



## OhHelloDoll

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi S!
> No. I'm still on the fence. I don't need another red "closet" bag.


I feel your pain! I agree the mini MABs are big. I too keep one “just in case.”

I went through a phase last couple of years where I only wanted to carry tiny cross bodies. I got rid of a lot of larger bags in a purge of madness proclaiming I’m only about the small crossbody...but now I want big, big shoulder bags (even if they are still pretty empty). 

Moral of the story: I’m fickle so now I make sure I’m stocked up on both.


----------



## shesnochill

hillaryhath said:


> Small Rebecca Blythe.  Love it but its too small.  This gives me an excuse to buy other colors in the larger size though ha
> 
> Shared a pic of the inside because I switched wallets today so I have two instances of RM python print in my bag and its kind of driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459488
> View attachment 4459489
> View attachment 4459490



I love all of your snakeskin!


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Bennie didn't like riding in the trunk on the drive to Vegas, but she's happy she made the trip.
> View attachment 4464384


Rue, the first thing that came to mind when I read the above sentence was Bennie must be the rowdy grandchild........


----------



## shesnochill

Last night here in Hawaii, still toting around my new purchase during this vacay & what my god dad calls a ‘beach bag’ hehe LV Neverfull GM.


----------



## B4GBuff

This brand new beauty!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

B4GBuff said:


> This brand new beauty!!!
> View attachment 4464984


I want the tunic  (or dress) too.  Whatever it is, I want it.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Lilybarb said:


> I want the tunic  (or dress) too.  Whatever it is, I want it.



I second this. I love pink and green together!


----------



## RuedeNesle

OhHelloDoll said:


> I feel your pain! I agree the mini MABs are big. I too keep one “just in case.”
> 
> I went through a phase last couple of years where I only wanted to carry tiny cross bodies. I got rid of a lot of larger bags in a purge of madness proclaiming I’m only about the small crossbody...but now I want big, big shoulder bags (even if they are still pretty empty).
> 
> Moral of the story: I’m fickle so now I make sure I’m stocked up on both.


Hi OHD! 
You have just described the last 5 years of my life! When I retired to help my DD with my grandchildren, April, 2014, I moved from Illinois to California. I brought all the bags that served me well, and sold/gifted the bags I didn't use much. The sold/gifted group included smaller bags I thought I could downsize to but didn't work for me. Now that I'm no longer working, the bags I brought with me are too big, making them too heavy to carry when walking, which I do a lot of now, or they have a magnetic closure instead of a zip top and they don't work with a car full of kids or on crowded buses. I've spent the last five years buying smaller CBBs, proclaiming only small CBBs will work for me.  But every now and then, especially when I see pics of bags I have on the forum, I miss carrying my big bags, and I'll try to pull them out for a day or two. Knowing what I know now, I should buy the red mini MAB, "just in case".  Stay tuned!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Rue, the first thing that came to mind when I read the above sentence was Bennie must be the rowdy grandchild........


Hi LB!
 That's too funny! I didn't think of that!
Bennie was being punished though. Remember I lost my phone a couple of weeks ago? I blamed Bennie (not myself, of course!) because if she had an outside zipper pocket I wouldn't have sat my phone down, I would have put it in that pocket.(I've chosen to believe that.) I switched to the CBB bag with the big zipper pocket for the road so I could make sure my phone was always in a separate pocket that was easy to access. But I love carrying Bennie. She's still my every day bag until I find the size I need with an outside pocket. Regardless of the bag I carry I know have to be careful and aware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> That's too funny! I didn't think of that!
> Bennie was being punished though. Remember I lost my phone a couple of weeks ago? I blamed Bennie (not myself, of course!) because if she had an outside zipper pocket I wouldn't have sat my phone down, I would have put it in that pocket.(I've chosen to believe that.) I switched to the CBB bag with the big zipper pocket for the road so I could make sure my phone was always in a separate pocket that was easy to access. But I love carrying Bennie. She's still my every day bag until I find the size I need with an outside pocket. Regardless of the bag I carry I know have to be careful and aware.


My  goes out to Bennie! The defenseless!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi OHD!
> You have just described the last 5 years of my life! When I retired to help my DD with my grandchildren, April, 2014, I moved from Illinois to California. I brought all the bags that served me well, and sold/gifted the bags I didn't use much. The sold/gifted group included smaller bags I thought I could downsize to but didn't work for me. Now that I'm no longer working, the bags I brought with me are too big, making them too heavy to carry when walking, which I do a lot of now, or they have a magnetic closure instead of a zip top and they don't work with a car full of kids or on crowded buses. I've spent the last five years buying smaller CBBs, proclaiming only small CBBs will work for me.  But every now and then, especially when I see pics of bags I have on the forum, I miss carrying my big bags, and I'll try to pull them out for a day or two. Knowing what I know now, I should buy the red mini MAB, "just in case".  Stay tuned!


Me too! I missed my big bags that I'm making myself use a "big" bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> This brand new beauty!!!
> View attachment 4464984


Very pretty and perfect colors together!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My  goes out to Bennie! The defenseless!


 That's why I blamed her. But so far the only person who's buying that story is me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM


Nice! And I also love the flowers and the twilly. Enjoy carrying a big bag today!


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga 03 First with long strap and pewter hardware  out for a walk in rainy NYC.


----------



## B4GBuff

Lilybarb said:


> I want the tunic  (or dress) too.  Whatever it is, I want it.



Its an Indian Kurti which is a long tunic usually worn with tights but I have skinny jeans under. This one is a big designer brand in India called "W for Woman". They do have a website and online store.


----------



## Fally420

Sorry for the bad elevator light... the LV Montaigne in Raisin is such a great color in natural light!


----------



## ClassicJ

My new Freebird by Steven Mara tote. Got it just to go with the sandals. I’m in a parking lot so thought I’d show both, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ClassicJ said:


> My new Freebird by Steven Mara tote. Got it just to go with the sandals. I’m in a parking lot so thought I’d show both, lol.


Wow. They are a perfect match and are soooo cool!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today my HB in blue klein. Togo leather. Love this color as it goes well with every season. Size 30 cm.


----------



## LucyMadrid

I've never tried a Ferragamo, but yours looks so elegant and good quality!

The reply is for Purses & Parfumes. Sorry the "quote" didn't work or I did something wrong!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi OHD!
> You have just described the last 5 years of my life! When I retired to help my DD with my grandchildren, April, 2014, I moved from Illinois to California. I brought all the bags that served me well, and sold/gifted the bags I didn't use much. The sold/gifted group included smaller bags I thought I could downsize to but didn't work for me. Now that I'm no longer working, the bags I brought with me are too big, making them too heavy to carry when walking, which I do a lot of now, or they have a magnetic closure instead of a zip top and they don't work with a car full of kids or on crowded buses. I've spent the last five years buying smaller CBBs, proclaiming only small CBBs will work for me.  But every now and then, especially when I see pics of bags I have on the forum, I miss carrying my big bags, and I'll try to pull them out for a day or two. Knowing what I know now, I should buy the red mini MAB, "just in case".  Stay tuned!


Three years ago I moved from Illinois to central Indiana (whoop-de-doo, I know). I started working solely from home, so I really no longer need totes and my bigger bags. When I leave the house it’s mostly to go shopping or driving around town, so I too got rid of so many and downsized. 

But I love, love, love big slouchy bags, so I’ve been going on quite the spree snatching some good ones up for good deals. I will certainly stay tuned about that mini mab!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Cabat


----------



## Diva_k3000

I just got one of those myself!   I had to have it!



stylistbydesign said:


> Cult Gaia wooden birdcage bag for date night with the hubs...Happy Saturday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4436699


----------



## Lilybarb

Fally420 said:


> Sorry for the bad elevator light... the LV Montaigne in Raisin is such a great color in natural light!


What a wonderful place to get a pic - the elevator!


----------



## Narnanz

Traveling today with my Longchamp Neo and Visconti small briefcase.


----------



## shesnochill

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga 03 First with long strap and pewter hardware  out for a walk in rainy NYC.
> 
> View attachment 4465304


Love!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Congratulations, @Diva_k3000!  I had to have one, too.......enjoy your bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Traveling today with my Longchamp Neo and Visconti small briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466248


 this small briefcase!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

LucyMadrid said:


> I've never tried a Ferragamo, but yours looks so elegant and good quality!
> 
> The reply is for Purses & Parfumes. Sorry the "quote" didn't work or I did something wrong!


Thank you!     It is fully lined with leather inside and the quality is great.  This is my first Ferragamo and I love it.


----------



## Molly0

Like an old friend, she’s always there for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Like an old friend, she’s always there for me.
> View attachment 4466474


Love how squishy and smooshy it looks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moved into a small bag today after yesterday's big bag.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

My PS1 medium in berry-red lambskin. After so many different bags, this is clearly the best for me for my everyday bag. Added a fun new strap from Amazon as well.


----------



## faithbw

I bought a new bag yesterday at the Cole Haan outlet. She was 70% off! I carried her to date night late night.


----------



## faithbw

NateSelwyn25 said:


> My PS1 medium in berry-red lambskin. After so many different bags, this is clearly the best for me for my everyday bag. Added a fun new strap from Amazon as well.



I love the color of this bag. So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I’m on my beach vaca and I’m carrying my new straw San Diego Hat Company bag. I love this bag!! ❤️.  SUPER lightweight!


----------



## Molly0

faithbw said:


> I bought a new bag yesterday at the Cole Haan outlet. She was 70% off! I carried her to date night late night.


Swoon!  Just lovely! & what a deal!


----------



## faithbw

Molly0 said:


> Swoon!  Just lovely! & what a deal!



Thanks! The outlet I went to didn't have many bags, so I was happy when I found this one.


----------



## coach943

Massaccesi Soulmate Midi.


----------



## ksuromax

still Cabat


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax it's a Cabat kind of day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> I bought a new bag yesterday at the Cole Haan outlet. She was 70% off! I carried her to date night late night.


Congrats! What a beauty.  I love the woven texture of it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> My PS1 medium in berry-red lambskin. After so many different bags, this is clearly the best for me for my everyday bag. Added a fun new strap from Amazon as well.


Still love your strawberry. Especially on this red bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Fally420 said:


> Sorry for the bad elevator light... the LV Montaigne in Raisin is such a great color in natural light!


This bag looks great on you! Are the handles long enough to be placed around the shoulders? The photos on the LV website always made it seem more like satchel and tote rather than shoulder bag! Yours looks amazing!!


----------



## shesnochill

Molly0 said:


> Like an old friend, she’s always there for me.
> View attachment 4466474


THIS LOOKS SO BUTTERY!


----------



## Fally420

annaversary said:


> This bag looks great on you! Are the handles long enough to be placed around the shoulders? The photos on the LV website always made it seem more like satchel and tote rather than shoulder bag! Yours looks amazing!!



Thank you very much 

The handles don‘t fit over the shoulder, just in the crook of the arms. But the shoulder strap is really comfy, has a nice length and allows you to carry it over your shoulder. IMHO it is definitely a top handle/satchel.


----------



## luvlux64

Today’s details... it’s a cloudy & rainy day, these rubber boots are a must!


----------



## faithbw

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! What a beauty.  I love the woven texture of it.



Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

faithbw said:


> I bought a new bag yesterday at the Cole Haan outlet. She was 70% off! I carried her to date night late night.



¡¡BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## faithbw

LucyMadrid said:


> ¡¡BEAUTIFUL!!



Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM


This looks great with the contrasting mono strap, notwithstanding that I’m a matchy matchy person 

You’re very creative and your photos are always lovely


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Blue Matinee w Silver Hardware 

Different lighting  god this leather is freaking amazing.


----------



## Bagologist

Pretty plastic purse I bought from Amazon. Love how I can see all my SLG's and other business, vices and all!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carried the mini peekaboo today


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Bagologist said:


> Pretty plastic purse I bought from Amazon. Love how I can see all my SLG's and other business, vices and all!
> 
> View attachment 4467545
> View attachment 4467546


Glad to see I'm not the only one who carries a bottle of nail polish with them daily.


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> To the gym using my 12? year old $5.00 bag from a black Friday deal from Gap. I had been using it to stuff my other (good) bags,  but decided to use it today.


I had this in blue!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> @ksuromax it's a Cabat kind of day...
> View attachment 4467197


gorgeous shot, fabulous Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the mini peekaboo today
> 
> View attachment 4467623


 Love this bag! I bet you looked chic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> I had this in blue!


Haaaaay! Did you get it for $5.00 too?


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


Oh my!  That leather!


----------



## Molly0

annaversary said:


> THIS LOOKS SO BUTTERY!


Thanks. She is buttah!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sunshine mama said:


> Moved into a small bag today after yesterday's big bag.



So fun!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Finally forced myself to switch out of my new Hermes Evelyne as I don't want to take her to the hair salon after work. Grabbed this Cole Haan that I've only used a couple of times.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shoppinmel said:


> Finally forced myself to switch out of my new Hermes Evelyne as I don't want to take her to the hair salon after work. Grabbed this Cole Haan that I've only used a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467992


I can tell you love beautiful colorful bags!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sunshine mama said:


> I can tell you love beautiful colorful bags!



Lol! For 9 years I've carried LV canvas! I'm trying to branch out into color!!


----------



## Gzukz

I’m in love with my Louboutin bag. ❤️❤️


----------



## Shelby33

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Soulmate Midi.


❤️❤️


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Blue Matinee w Silver Hardware
> 
> Different lighting  god this leather is freaking amazing.


SO beautiful!! What is the lining?


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Oh my!  That leather!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Shoppinmel said:


> Finally forced myself to switch out of my new Hermes Evelyne as I don't want to take her to the hair salon after work. Grabbed this Cole Haan that I've only used a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467992


Fabulous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Gzukz said:


> I’m in love with my Louboutin bag. ❤️❤️


totally LOVE this!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! I bet you looked chic.


Thank you Smama


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> totally LOVE this!!


This is so you @ksuromax ...


----------



## ClassicJ

I was out all day running errands with these two, the clutch came this morning and I’m in love with it. It’s a clutch/wallet/crossbody with a wristlet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gzukz said:


> I’m in love with my Louboutin bag. ❤️❤️


LOVE this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's Friday and we're having a perfect weather day! A convertible day!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It's Friday and we're having a perfect weather day! A convertible day!


Cute shoes too Smama!


----------



## shesnochill

It’s cloudy in Los Angeles today but I love it because it makes for a great photo. Still carrying my Rebecca Minkoff Matinee!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> SO beautiful!! What is the lining?


Shelby, FDL!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Shelby, FDL!


Oh I think I have the same lining! Nice find!


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> It's Friday and we're having a perfect weather day! A convertible day!


That bag is really something--& even dated no less!  Feeling quite old suddenly......wonder when they will come out with a bag in the shape of a 33 album or a 45 as a crossbody.   (need a meme making a peace sign but flowers will do)


----------



## TCB




----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> That bag is really something--& even dated no less!  Feeling quite old suddenly......wonder when they will come out with a bag in the shape of a 33 album or a 45 as a crossbody.   (need a meme making a peace sign but flowers will do)


Thank you. MCM also came out with a record bag at the time they released the cassette bag last year.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> This is so you @ksuromax ...


i know, right?  
if i didn't have my graf Bazar, i'd definitely considered this one!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Took out the Trapeze today


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my vintage Burberry


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the mini peekaboo today
> 
> View attachment 4467623





Sunshine mama said:


> It's Friday and we're having a perfect weather day! A convertible day!



Love both of these. The structured navy is perfect, ATB. Instant lust  and your shoes + MCM are so much fun, Sunshine


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Heading out today with my mini rosy Chanel


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Heading out today with my mini rosy Chanel


Sooo sooo sooo pretty!


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great Saturday everyone!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Coach Oxblood Rivets Rogue this morning.


----------



## pjhm




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## OhHelloDoll

Nikki today


----------



## shesnochill

OhHelloDoll said:


> Nikki today
> View attachment 4469114


I’m wearing a Nikki today too!!

Took it with me to a baby shower at this  spectacular home...  check out the bathroom selfie!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

annaversary said:


> I’m wearing a Nikki today too!!
> 
> Took it with me to a baby shower at this  spectacular home...  check out the bathroom selfie!


I can’t imagine what the rest of the home looked like!


----------



## iqaganda

Taking this beauty out for the first time for my daughter’s annual school concert! 

Louis Vuitton Multicolore Trouville in Noir! ❤️


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. MCM also came out with a record bag at the time they released the cassette bag last year.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4469006





OhHelloDoll said:


> Nikki today
> View attachment 4469114





annaversary said:


> I’m wearing a Nikki today too!!
> 
> Took it with me to a baby shower at this  spectacular home...  check out the bathroom selfie!


I didn't get invited to this butter fest!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little cute red bag today.  After I purchased a tiny tiny tiny wallet from Kate Spade, I'm able to enjoy my tiny bags even more!Although in this pic, it looks gigantic.  Lol.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't get invited to this butter fest!!!


It's always an open invitation! BYOB (Bring Your Own Butter, obviously)


----------



## OhHelloDoll

This RM Rocker purchased only because I needed a little dash of this silly bird lining.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cute red bag today.  After I purchased a tiny tiny tiny wallet from Kate Spade, I'm able to enjoy my tiny bags even more!Although in this pic, it looks gigantic.  Lol.


  She's so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

OhHelloDoll said:


> It's always an open invitation! BYOB (Bring Your Own Butter, obviously)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vaca mode!!  ❤️


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cute red bag today.  After I purchased a tiny tiny tiny wallet from Kate Spade, I'm able to enjoy my tiny bags even more!Although in this pic, it looks gigantic.  Lol.


What a cutie!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Had fun wearing this cutie all weekend.


----------



## Porschenality

The Speedy 30 that launched it all, lol . 

Hubby bought this one back in May of 2005. Barely carry her but I still admire her from time to time, especially when the weather is nice out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

To-Do: Galleria, Walmart, & Smith's. Ready to meet my tasks "red-on"!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carried my LV Lockme Backpack yesterday as I was carrying more than usual. The leather on this bag is super nice.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> To-Do: Galleria, Walmart, & Smith's. Ready to meet my tasks "red-on"!
> View attachment 4469812


"red-on"


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> "red-on"


: Thank you! Thank you very much!


----------



## shesnochill

New to me, preloved Black Basketweave MAM by Rebecca Minkoff. I desire the MAB but it’s an amazingly preloved bag, it’ll do!


----------



## Venessa84

Had a bachelorette party this weekend...
	

		
			
		

		
	



The trunk was packed with LV



Met hubby for a quick lunch before hitting the road






	

		
			
		

		
	
 My new Valentino Rockstud Spike made the perfect campion. Thinking the added Dior charm is a nice touch.



As well as my Dior studded lady WOC made a guest appearance


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cute red bag today.  After I purchased a tiny tiny tiny wallet from Kate Spade, I'm able to enjoy my tiny bags even more!Although in this pic, it looks gigantic.  Lol.



This is so cute! 



BeachBagGal said:


> Vaca mode!!  ❤️



Great picture, makes me want to go on holiday 



RuedeNesle said:


> To-Do: Galleria, Walmart, & Smith's. Ready to meet my tasks "red-on"!
> View attachment 4469812



Love this. Red on, RDN! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Carried my LV Lockme Backpack yesterday as I was carrying more than usual. The leather on this bag is super nice.
> 
> View attachment 4469821



You always look so casually stylish. Love it!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My newest addition is packed up and ready to head out on her maiden voyage, accompanying me to work tomorrow. Bring on the summer!


----------



## Porschenality

Miss_Dawn said:


> My newest addition is packed up and ready to head out on her maiden voyage, accompanying me to work tomorrow. Bring on the summer!


You have the best collection. I always get excited to see what you post... usually something that makes me go “ooh la la”. I’m not even French.


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> To-Do: Galleria, Walmart, & Smith's. Ready to meet my tasks "red-on"!
> View attachment 4469812


Love MAC match too.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Porschenality said:


> You have the best collection. I always get excited to see what you post... usually something that makes me go “ooh la la”. I’m not even French.


Gosh, that’s so sweet of you  Thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Celine Big Bag small in Amazone


----------



## Molly0

I’ve been carrying this oldie around for the past few days. Gosh, I still love her!


----------



## Gzukz

Sunshine mama said:


> It's Friday and we're having a perfect weather day! A convertible day!


Omg this is goalsss


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> Love MAC match too.


Hi LB! 
Thanks! 
I'm scared to ask, did you like Peet's coffee?


----------



## Fally420

Perfect sunny weather to carry my NeoNoé Azur in Bleuet with me to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fally420 said:


> Perfect sunny weather to carry my NeoNoé Azur in Bleuet with me to work


Beauty! And the coolest background for the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> To-Do: Galleria, Walmart, & Smith's. Ready to meet my tasks "red-on"!
> View attachment 4469812


Oh how I would love to see you in this lipstick!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh how I would love to see you in this lipstick!


I've gotten comfortable with the color now and I enjoy wearing it. I'm going to wear it again today.  Yesterday the grandkids stared at my lips when they talked to me, until they got used to seeing it. (Or they just didn't care anymore! )


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Celine Big Bag small in Amazone


Great colour!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Monogram Monday everyone! 


LV Speedy B25


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## Gzukz

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Monogram Monday everyone!
> View attachment 4470562
> 
> LV Speedy B25


Outfit goals


----------



## shesnochill

Took a photo of my mom’s newest addition to her collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach came shopping with me to Ikea!


----------



## southernbelle43

Arayla Nightingale.  I am always amazed at how incredibly light this bag is to be the size that it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

Have no clue how  the double giant posting occurred, lol


----------



## shesnochill

Another RM. I forgot the name though.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Arayla Nightingale.  I am always amazed at how incredibly light this bag is to be the size that it is.
> View attachment 4470586


This is very pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> This is very pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’ve been carrying this oldie around for the past few days. Gosh, I still love her!
> View attachment 4470377


This is really beautiful!!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.

I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.

I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.

I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.

I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Coach came shopping with me to Ikea!


I love your shopping companion!


----------



## RuedeNesle

katgoldatx said:


> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags).
> Have a great day everyone!


Best advice ever!
She's beautiful! Enjoy your bag and your margaritas!


----------



## Cool Breeze

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> That is a stunning bag!
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


That a a stunning bag!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatch it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TCB

Coach Hologram Market Tote


----------



## Addicted to bags

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Wow! What a find and it's beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

annaversary said:


> Another RM. I forgot the name though.


I love squishy leather+ top handle + v flap! Your bag has them all!


----------



## Gzukz

YSL Monogram got to come with me to work today on this hot hot summer day


----------



## Lilybarb

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi LB!
> Thanks!
> I'm scared to ask, did you like Peet's coffee?


I will be popping the new bag tomorrow! I'm excited to try it. I've been working on a large bag of my usual Starbucks Cafe Verona & wanted to wait till it was finished. Oh & btw - the Peets I have is the French too!


----------



## Kimbashop

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Congrats on your find!


----------



## Molly0

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Congrats!  What a find!


----------



## Molly0

Today:


----------



## Narnanz

katgoldatx said:


> Small Suarez (Bianchi e Nardi) high luster alligator top handle. Last week, I found this bag in a thrift store for about $100. I had never heard of Suarez before. I peeked around tPF then called Suarez who told me to snatched it--so I did. He remembered the original price to be around $4k. So, yeah, this thrift store bag hunter gal found the deal of a lifetime.
> 
> I used to have an alligator embossed Furla that I sold and have missed. It was cute; I don't know why I sold it. But this is a whole other  bag of gator. I will never miss my Furla again.
> 
> I cannot believe the high quality of this bag. The leather lining is TDF.  The style is classic. The alligator is gorgeous. The gold hardware is shiny and well designed. I have bags I love, but wow, this is major bag love. Alligator isn't exactly a daily bag; I have to figure out when and how to wear it. I want it to be a daily bag, but I don't want to kill it.
> 
> I asked Matt Suarez about care and he said to take it out for an occasional margarita (he is just as charming as his bags). He said not to use any conditioner or anything. Just give it a dusting and don't wear it in the rain.
> 
> I am looking online and his regular prices are very good. I am so curious if their other bags are this nice.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Beautiful.


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your shopping companion!


Thanks!! ❤️  Who doesn’t love a red coral bag???


----------



## shesnochill

LV Neverfull


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilybarb said:


> I will be popping the new bag tomorrow! I'm excited to try it. I've been working on a large bag of my usual Starbucks Cafe Verona & wanted to wait till it was finished. Oh & btw - the Peets I have is the French too!



Here's hoping you enjoy it!


----------



## leechiyong

SDJ Toy:


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Little Athena Messenger in amethyst:


----------



## vanessa253

Carrying my Senreve Aria belt bag, as usual. I love the belt bag trend but haven’t invested in one (until now) because I’m worried the trend will die. Then I discovered the Aria belt bag -- convertible from a belt to sling bag, to a crossbody, and a clutch! My prayers have been answered!


I bought mine in the gorgeous ice colour, a mix between an off-white and pale blue. Such a unique shade that I’ve never seen in any other designer bag. It somehow matches everything in my wardrobe and is the perfect no-fuss bag. My Aria carries everything I need in a day, and can be worn day-to-night with the metal chain strap (Which I got at a $45 discount!) 


Was worried at first that the light colour would lead to transfer from my jeans, but it hasn’t been the case. It’s super low-maintenance and easy to clean, just wipe with a cloth and it looks brand new! If you don’t know what bag to get next, this is the one!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4472502


Very prettysquishybutteryperfect red bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff again  Stonewash Blue Matinee!


----------



## TCB

Old Faithful...


----------



## Lilybarb

leechiyong said:


> SDJ Toy:
> View attachment 4472123





tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena Messenger in amethyst:
> View attachment 4472470


Loving these colors!!


----------



## Monique1004

It’s been a while since I got my garden party out.


----------



## shesnochill

Monique1004 said:


> It’s been a while since I got my garden party out.


Love your skirt!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Very prettysquishybutteryperfect red bag!


This is the squishybutteriest of all my bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 
I am just loving red lately.. LOVING IT!


----------



## Addicted to bags

vanessa253 said:


> Carrying my Senreve Aria belt bag, as usual. I love the belt bag trend but haven’t invested in one (until now) because I’m worried the trend will die. Then I discovered the Aria belt bag -- convertible from a belt to sling bag, to a crossbody, and a clutch! My prayers have been answered!
> 
> 
> I bought mine in the gorgeous ice colour, a mix between an off-white and pale blue. Such a unique shade that I’ve never seen in any other designer bag. It somehow matches everything in my wardrobe and is the perfect no-fuss bag. My Aria carries everything I need in a day, and can be worn day-to-night with the metal chain strap (Which I got at a $45 discount!)
> 
> 
> Was worried at first that the light colour would lead to transfer from my jeans, but it hasn’t been the case. It’s super low-maintenance and easy to clean, just wipe with a cloth and it looks brand new! If you don’t know what bag to get next, this is the one!


Pics?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4472502





Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> I am just loving red lately.. LOVING IT!
> View attachment 4472943


And I'm lovin' you loving red lately!


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4472502


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Veneta


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> BV large Veneta


Love that color!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

ksuromax said:


> BV large Veneta


Stunning!!! What color is this?  Seems like a strawberry


----------



## elisabettaverde

First week out with the Mulberry Leighton... this bag’s a little funny with 3 straps, and only the long one is detachable.  But you can’t go wrong with whatever metals you choose to accessorize with.


----------



## shesnochill

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4473326
> 
> First week out with the Mulberry Leighton... this bag’s a little funny with 3 straps, and only the long one is detachable.  But you can’t go wrong with whatever metals you choose to accessorize with.


I normally don’t fancy color block bags but wow this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff’s Stonewash leather is the most freaking delicious I swear. I know some of you have seen this bag (Stonewash Blue Matinee) before but forgive me for posting it again hehe.


----------



## elisabettaverde

annaversary said:


> I normally don’t fancy color block bags but wow this is gorgeous!!!



Thanks!  I usually don’t like color blocking either but something about this one... a little loud but fabulous.


----------



## ksuromax

elisabettaverde said:


> Stunning!!! What color is this?  Seems like a strawberry


thank you! 
it's China Red


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Kate Spade Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


----------



## Monique1004

annaversary said:


> Love your skirt!!!


Thanks! It's DVF dress.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Glttglam And the glazing seems to be perfect!


----------



## missconvy

Comfy and casual


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my new KS Andi bag.


----------



## Molly0

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Kate Spade Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


So pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my new KS Andi bag.


Beautiful bag and staging!


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my new KS Andi bag.


This is so cute, SM!!!!!!


----------



## dignatius

Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in White and Navy Nappa leather


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and staging!


Thank you. I thought the rose just looked so good with the pink.



TCB said:


> This is so cute, SM!!!!!!


Thank you!!!!!  And it fits a lot for a small purse!


----------



## BittyMonkey

dignatius said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in White and Navy Nappa leather


I love this bag and the color combo.


----------



## Monique1004

Pink kind of day.


----------



## Molly0

I noticed a lovely lady today who was wearing faded jeans & white t shirt, carrying a bright red tote and she looked so great that I was inspired to change into my red tote for tomorrow.  haha


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my new KS Andi bag.



Great picture and such a cute bag!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today, my Soho in my roses. Brilliant sunshine in London today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4474677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a lovely lady today who was wearing faded jeans & white t shirt, carrying a bright red tote and she looked so great that I was inspired to change into my red tote for tomorrow.  haha
> View attachment 4474677


Hi M! 
I'm happy she inspired you to carry red! That happens to me every time I stray from red. Someone will be carrying a red bag (I have no idea what they were wearing, I only see the bag! ), and I can't wait to switch back to one of my red bags. Your tote would have held my attention for a long time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today, my Soho in my roses. Brilliant sunshine in London today


Hi MD!
I love your bag and your roses!  It looks like a beautiful day in London! I hope you enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Venessa84

The other day I carried my Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag to my company picnic


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today, my Soho in my roses. Brilliant sunshine in London today


Did you call me?  oh....the weather!

Beautiful flowers! And the GG bag is so different! I've never come across this great, crisp combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> The other day I carried my Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag to my company picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475056


Love this orange! I love sunshine colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4474677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a lovely lady today who was wearing faded jeans & white t shirt, carrying a bright red tote and she looked so great that I was inspired to change into my red tote for tomorrow.  haha
> View attachment 4474677


This is a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Pink kind of day.


This is such a cute circle bag. Is this from a recent collection?


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> I'm happy she inspired you to carry red! That happens to me every time I stray from red. Someone will be carrying a red bag (I have no idea what they were wearing, I only see the bag! ), and I can't wait to switch back to one of my red bags. Your tote would have held my attention for a long time!


Thanks!  Oops! I have no idea why that pic showed up twice.  
Did you cast some kind of spell that “doubles” red  pics?  haha


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  Oops! I have no idea why that pic showed up twice.
> Did you cast some kind of spell that “doubles” red  pics?  haha


 I didn't even notice it was the same pic! I thought it was different angles. Red bags cast spells on me!


----------



## leechiyong

Tod’s joining me for brunch:


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MD!
> I love your bag and your roses!  It looks like a beautiful day in London! I hope you enjoy it to the fullest!



Thank you very much, RDN!



Venessa84 said:


> The other day I carried my Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag to my company picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4475056



Love this bright orange. Perfect for summer.



Sunshine mama said:


> Did you call me?  oh....the weather!
> 
> Beautiful flowers! And the GG bag is so different! I've never come across this great, crisp combo!



Yes, I was calling you 
Thank you. It was a limited edition in 2017. Without the tassel and with a thicker, more structured leather. The collapsing leather and the tassel were my two peeves for the Soho Disco, so this was perfect for my preferences. Plus it’s duochrome. Couldn’t resist


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great weekend! 


Chanel small business Affinity white


----------



## Monique1004

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute circle bag. Is this from a recent collection?


No, not recent. It’s the MCM cherries collection from a few years ago. I still think it’s one of the cutest collection they ever made.


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> @Glttglam And the glazing seems to be perfect!





Molly0 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you so much! I really like it so far


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> No, not recent. It’s the MCM cherries collection from a few years ago. I still think it’s one of the cutest collection they ever made.


I agree!


----------



## Narnanz

Today I used my mini Sierra and tommorrow Im trying out the Guess Elara  box satchel that I thrifted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Celine


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Turnlock crossbody with me for the day.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Just needed to carry a couple of things to work so left my big tote and brought a small backpack. The pebbles leather is buttery!


----------



## Yuki85

I was surprised by the weather and was wet from the head until the toe but instead of covering my head I covered by speedy b 30


----------



## Porschenality

This one


----------



## southernbelle43

The Polene Numero Un.  It not only looks good, it smells wonderful!


----------



## shesnochill

I’m trying to decide what right now


----------



## shesnochill

Porschenality said:


> This one


I love this action photo so much! LOL


----------



## Gzukz

Guys, thoughts on my new YSL Vickey bag. Too classic ? Is it winter? Let me know Thankss!❤️


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## tatertot

Mansur Gavriel Rosa Bucket bag for me today


----------



## shesnochill

Went w my RM


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Mansur Gavriel Rosa Bucket bag for me today
> View attachment 4477630


Pretty! Were you at all afraid it might fall off?


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty! Were you at all afraid it might fall off?



Nah, it was a quiet day and the ledge is wider than it looks


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Nah, it was a quiet day and the ledge is wider than it looks


Ok!


----------



## Porschenality

annaversary said:


> I love this action photo so much! LOL


Thanks! It’s kinda cool, I agree. Hubby was behind me because I was picking up my Vespa after an inspection. He decided to take the snap. He’s so cute.


----------



## southernbelle82

Bought myself a new Frye bag last night, this is the Melissa zip cross body in Beige.  =)4478260[/ATTACH]


----------



## Molly0

annaversary said:


> Went w my RM


Makes you want to reach out and touch this leather!


----------



## Molly0

Gzukz said:


> Guys, thoughts on my new YSL Vickey bag. Too classic ? Is it winter? Let me know Thankss!❤️


Love love.  Perfect for ANYTIME if you ask me!


----------



## pmburk

LV Horizontal Lockit GM.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle82 said:


> Bought myself a new Frye bag last night, this is the Melissa zip cross body in Beige.  =)4478260[/ATTACH]


Frye has the most fantastic leather.  Enjoy


----------



## inkfade

An older picture, but my Rebecca Minkoff Karlie feed hobo.


----------



## southernbelle82

southernbelle43 said:


> Frye has the most fantastic leather.  Enjoy


I completely agree! Thank you!!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta small Monaco


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco
> View attachment 4478866


Pretty little bag, may I ask what the measurements are?


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> Pretty little bag, may I ask what the measurements are?


Sure, they are 10.5” L x 7” H x 5” D


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Sure, they are 10.5” L x 7” H x 5” D


Nice size too!


----------



## tenKrat

muchstuff said:


> Nice size too!


Yes, she is a good size for a little more than just your essentials.


----------



## Narnanz

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco
> View attachment 4478866


So lovely...wonderful colour.


----------



## scrpo83

An old picture..Coach Glam tote in Denim with replacement straps


----------



## Shoppinmel

Wore my new yellow check top today, so I pulled out my Tory Burch yellow bag and bracelet. They brightened up my day.


----------



## Narnanz

Visconti small briefcase.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Visconti small briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479516


I love seeing brands I'm not familiar with, that's the beauty of this thread!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta small Monaco
> View attachment 4478866


Great color!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> I love seeing brands I'm not familiar with, that's the beauty of this thread!


Its an 11 year old bag I thrifted for $3 and rehabed...Visconti is in the UK I think.
https://www.viscontibags.co.uk/


----------



## shesnochill

RM Black Basketweave MAM


----------



## Pollie-Jean

black today 
I can't get enough of this style


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Stonewash tobacco MAM


----------



## leechiyong

Getting ice cream:


----------



## tatertot

Rocking my Amethyst Bal City today


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT  WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!  GOD BLESS YOU ALL! *
*







*


----------



## OhHelloDoll

tatertot said:


> Rocking my Amethyst Bal City today
> View attachment 4479872


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got together with my brother and his family and thought his bum bag was pretty cool.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Taking this wristlet out for tacos and beer tonite!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

BeachBagGal said:


> Taking this wristlet out for tacos and beer tonite!


Oh my gosh I have a satin scarf with the exact same pattern! Lemons against blue and white plaid.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh my gosh I have a satin scarf with the exact same pattern! Lemons against blue and white plaid.



I bet that’s super cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

my Massaccesi Daphne tote, dolled up with an RM twilly.


----------



## Iamminda

One of my newbies .  Have a great weekend


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer Gallery tote in lt quartz.


----------



## tuowei

Joining in on the fun. Returned to work after a baby and was carrying a plain black Medela tote because it was big enough for all the pump, bottles, cold packs and other paraphernalia, as well as the tools(box) of my trade. But this Rough and Tumble hobo is much prettier and hold everything comfortably.


----------



## TCB

Had to help work at a 4th Of July festival with my Mama today and tomorrow.
Took one of my trusty Elvis totes.


----------



## basil1

Pearl calf backpack


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small Pandora


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Loving my LV Alma BB - on my way to pick up the coordinating wallet and heat stamp clochette yesterday


----------



## ksuromax

BV large Nodini


----------



## Gzukz

Molly0 said:


> Love love.  Perfect for ANYTIME if you ask me!


Thanksss


----------



## Bereal

leechiyong said:


> SDJ Toy:
> View attachment 4472123


Beautiful colour


----------



## tatertot

Throwing everything into my Mon Mono LV Speedy 40 for today. *Wishing everyone a wonderful and safe 4th**

*


----------



## Molly0

Trussardi today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> One of my newbies .  Have a great weekend


A great hobo style IM!


----------



## tenKrat

This adorable bag by Massaccesi.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> This adorable bag by Massaccesi.
> View attachment 4481042


Another fabulous color tenKrat! Did you buy this recently? I understand he's selling again?


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV large Nodini


I love that nodini. I wanted one of these but it is too small.  I did not even know it came in a larger size.


----------



## southernbelle43

tuowei said:


> Joining in on the fun. Returned to work after a baby and was carrying a plain black Medela tote because it was big enough for all the pump, bottles, cold packs and other paraphernalia, as well as the tools(box) of my trade. But this Rough and Tumble hobo is much prettier and hold everything comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4480573


R and T leather is so soft and beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A great hobo style IM!



Thanks SSSSSSM .  I love hobos — I don’t know why I bought quite a few satchels (with straps) in recent years, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> This adorable bag by Massaccesi.
> View attachment 4481042


What  beautiful color!


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> Another fabulous color tenKrat! Did you buy this recently? I understand he's selling again?


Thanks, @Addicted to bags.  Yes, it’s a new bag. Massaccesi is in business again.


----------



## Rouge H

My Marwari-


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's some red white and blue Longchamp to wish everyone a happy Fourth!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I love that nodini. I wanted one of these but it is too small.  I did not even know it came in a larger size.


yes, for a limited period of time
this one a good size, i even can carry it on a work day!


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Coach Cassie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White Tote


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Market tote in cloud


----------



## sdkitty

Frye Jenny


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage Pochette (the strap is not LV)


----------



## westvillage

I’m in the countryside for a long weekend with my BV small cervo hobo in denim. I use a variety of straps since its own handle is rather short ... just armpit tuckable... so here it has the strap from my 1941 Coach Dinky. Enjoy the weekend everyone!


----------



## TCB




----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> yes, for a limited period of time
> this one a good size, i even can carry it on a work day!


I should have known....if it is out there you will find it!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Tory Burch crossbody with tassel in French gray (outlet score). I use this quite often and the bag has remained intact.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I should have known....if it is out there you will find it!


they are quite rare, if you want one, i'll keep an eye open for you


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> they are quite rare, if you want one, i'll keep an eye open for you





ksuromax said:


> they are quite rare, if you want one, i'll keep an eye open for you


That is very sweet of you. I am afraid if they are that rare, the price would be exorbitant!


----------



## DoggieBags

My Hermes Mosaique au 24 - 21


----------



## Narnanz

Waiting for my French toast to arrive...Silver Lining Karen looks a bit slouchy this morning.


----------



## LucyMadrid

tenKrat said:


> This adorable bag by Massaccesi



Love this color! What colors do you wear with it?


----------



## Bagologist

Another pretty plastic purse.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> That is very sweet of you. I am afraid if they are that rare, the price would be exorbitant!


not really, it's BV, not Chanel, or LV


----------



## themeanreds

My car is in the shop, so I had to get a car rental. Here is my red Noe accompanying me and cheering me up during this 4th of July weekend ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carried this little MCM backpack today. It's about the same size as the LV Palm Springs


----------



## tenKrat

LucyMadrid said:


> Love this color! What colors do you wear with it?


Neutrals—-navy, black, white, grey, and khaki


----------



## Lilybarb

sdkitty said:


> View attachment 4481555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Jenny


   I just LOVE the comfy casualness of Frye!


----------



## muchstuff

BV medium cervo Loop in denim...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## sdkitty

Lilybarb said:


> I just LOVE the comfy casualness of Frye!


thanks....wish the boots were comfortable for me but they feel so stiff


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Narnanz said:


> Visconti small briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479516


Gorgeous bag


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Can't stop carrying this Gucci! My newest bag in my beloved rose garden 

And today I'm carrying my Pochette in Damier Azur. (Second newest purchase).

Can you see a summer whites theme in my purchases?!


----------



## LuvNLux

Miss _Dawn, your garden pics are inspirational!


----------



## Cheryldc

Hanging with chloe while my one year old naps in his car seat


----------



## Miss_Dawn

LuvNLux said:


> Miss _Dawn, your garden pics are inspirational!


That's very kind of you, thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## TCB

Coach Elvis Rogue for tomorrow.  Leaving for Graceland on Monday!


----------



## muchstuff

Today it’s Chanel...


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4482828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it’s Chanel...


I see my man in the background!


----------



## muchstuff

TCB said:


> I see my man in the background!


Good eye! That’s my programme from last week’s Elvis Festival!


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4482830
> 
> Good eye! That’s my programme from last week’s Elvis Festival!


YES!!!!!   LOVE IT!!!  How was it??

ETA: I can Always spot Elvis lol


----------



## whateve

TCB said:


> YES!!!!!   LOVE IT!!!  How was it??
> 
> ETA: I can Always spot Elvis lol


I saw it too! I probably wouldn't have noticed if your bag hadn't made me think of him.


----------



## TCB

whateve said:


> I saw it too! I probably wouldn't have noticed if your bag hadn't made me think of him.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I saw it too! I probably wouldn't have noticed if your bag hadn't made me think of him.


It’s an annual 3 day competition and it’s lots of fun. We only hung out a couple of hours but there are serious Elvis fans that dress up and do the after parties as well. If you’re familiar with the ETA crowd (Elvis tribute artists) you may have heard of a 15 year old kid from the US named Moses who has won competitions in Memphis. Kid’s pretty amazing, you should google him. EDIT Sorry @TCB I forgot to add quote to add you to this post!


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4482839
> View attachment 4482840
> 
> It’s an annual 3 day competition and it’s lots of fun. We only hung out a couple of hours but there are serious Elvis fans that dress up and do the after parties as well. If you’re familiar with the ETA crowd (Elvis tribute artists) you may have heard of a 15 year old kid from the US named Moses who has won competitions in Memphis. Kid’s pretty amazing, you should google him. EDIT Sorry @TCB I forgot to add quote to add you to this post!


No problem. 
That is so cute!!!!!!  ELVIS LIVES!

I've heard of that kid. He played recently about 20 minutes from me. lol I didn't see it, but we're both in TX. That's probably why I know the name.


----------



## muchstuff

TCB said:


> No problem.
> That is so cute!!!!!!  ELVIS LIVES!
> 
> I've heard of that kid. He played recently about 20 minutes from me. lol I didn't see it, but we're both in TX. That's probably why I know the name.


Definitely doesn’t sound 15!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Coach Elvis Rogue for tomorrow.  Leaving for Graceland on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4482826


Have a great time TCB!!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Have a great time TCB!!


Thank you so much, ATB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blushes_pink

Carrying my coach cassie today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my vintage Burberry


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Coach Elvis Rogue for tomorrow.  Leaving for Graceland on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4482826


I replied in the Coach thread, but I'll say it again here, have a wonderful trip!


----------



## southernbelle43

TCB said:


> Coach Elvis Rogue for tomorrow.  Leaving for Graceland on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4482826


We used to live behind Elvis and would see him occasionally riding ladies down our street on a four wheeler. Long time ago of course.


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> I replied in the Coach thread, but I'll say it again here, have a wonderful trip!


Thank you so much, RN!!!!! I’m trying to catch up here lol
❤️❤️


----------



## TCB

southernbelle43 said:


> We used to live behind Elvis and would see him occasionally riding ladies down our street on a four wheeler. Long time ago of course.


That’s awesome! I love Memphis. We go all the time, nearly every year.  I’ll never stop going.


----------



## Yuki85

tatertot said:


> Throwing everything into my Mon Mono LV Speedy 40 for today. *Wishing everyone a wonderful and safe 4th**
> View attachment 4480790
> *


 Love seeing big bagsss, beautiful!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, RN!!!!! I’m trying to catch up here lol
> ❤️❤️


 You're fine! I was just acknowledging I knew I was repeating myself.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My PA seems determined to fling herself head-first into a bed of flowers. My kind of gal


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4482828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it’s Chanel...


do you have Elvis' photo framed on your desk???


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4482830
> 
> Good eye! That’s my programme from last week’s Elvis Festival!


oh, ok, got the answer now...


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> You're fine! I was just acknowledging I knew I was repeating myself.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, ok, got the answer now...


----------



## southernbelle43

TCB said:


> That’s awesome! I love Memphis. We go all the time, nearly every year.  I’ll never stop going.


We moved to Arkansas years ago, but I still have relatives there.  A couple of weeks ago we were there and went through the Memphis Music Hall of Fame. I don't know why we never did it before. Anyway it was really interesting, especially since the number one guy recognized in the museum, Steve Cropper, went to high school with DH.  He went on to play with the Blues Bros. along with another guy in their class, Duck Dunn.  They made it big time.  It seems a lot of guys from that time period and my DH's school made it big in the music industry.  Sorry I strayed from handbag prose.   DH never made it big, but our daughter did, so I guess that makes up for him, lol.


----------



## TCB

southernbelle43 said:


> We moved to Arkansas years ago, but I still have relatives there.  A couple of weeks ago we were there and went through the Memphis Music Hall of Fame. I don't know why we never did it before. Anyway it was really interesting, especially since the number one guy recognized in the museum, Steve Cropper, went to high school with DH.  He went on to play with the Blues Bros. along with another guy in their class, Duck Dunn.  They made it big time.  It seems a lot of guys from that time period and my DH's school made it big in the music industry.  Sorry I strayed from handbag prose.   DH never made it big, but our daughter did, so I guess that makes up for him, lol.


Yes! I’ve been to that museum. It was great. Steve Cropper is awesome. I love Booker T and the MGs. Stax museum is outstanding too!
Yes, sorry for OT everyone.


----------



## southernbelle43

TCB said:


> Yes! I’ve been to that museum. It was great. Steve Cropper is awesome. I love Booker T and the MGs. Stax museum is outstanding too!
> Yes, sorry for OT everyone.


You go, girl. You know them!!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My PA seems determined to fling herself head-first into a bed of flowers. My kind of gal



The colors of the flowers are just spectacular  — just the perfect backdrop for your lovely PA.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

One of my favorite bags!!


----------



## missmandymarie

Chloe Drew today ❤️


----------



## leechiyong

Workout companions:


----------



## TCB

southernbelle43 said:


> You go, girl. You know them!!


 YES!  I love all that stuff!


----------



## tuowei

Another baby themed post, this time my diaper bag at the park. I love this old Shopbop*Celine charity tote because 1) it's large enough to fit a BabyBjorn carrier or Inglesina Fast portable highchair when needed and 2) goes into the washing machine.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sorry for repeating myself , but I'm so in love with the small Big Bag style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that I can barely stop myself taking pics


----------



## tuowei

The BV hobo is lovely but I'm more enamoured with your leather and metal stack!


----------



## neome

At the movies today, still going strong with my new Fendi kan i


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Workout companions:
> View attachment 4483584


Either you have a GIANT water bottle or a tiny Lv bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga


YUMMY to the bag and the treat!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried this little MCM backpack today. It's about the same size as the LV Palm Springs
> 
> View attachment 4482106


Love how colorful it is!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Either you have a GIANT water bottle or a tiny Lv bag!


It must be a pain trying to get it in that bag, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another pink structured bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> It must be a pain trying to get it in that bag, lol


A beautiful pain! Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.



Love this — the beautiful pink bag and roses.  Your pictures are always so artistically done


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


You have an artist's eye with your photo staging.  Lovely


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


Ooooh how ladylike. Looks like the perfect bag for afternoon tea with the girls


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this — the beautiful pink bag and roses.  Your pictures are always so artistically done





southernbelle43 said:


> You have an artist's eye with your photo staging.  Lovely





Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh how ladylike. Looks like the perfect bag for afternoon tea with the girls



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Molly0

Keep going back to “huge & comfy” for the summertime.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Keep going back to “huge & comfy” for the summertime.
> View attachment 4484047


This is so edgy and pretty. Do you have any color transfer issues with this bag?


----------



## HavPlenty

Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## HavPlenty

This is supercute!


Addicted to bags said:


> Carried this little MCM backpack today. It's about the same size as the LV Palm Springs
> 
> View attachment 4482106


----------



## lenarmc

This is my current everyday bag-Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody. I got it from The Real Real with the tags still attached. I’m giving my Marc Jacobs a much needed break after 5 weeks of daily use.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This neon DKNY fanny pack is strictly for the gym. I like that I can attach it to the treadmill. I got it off of the Macy’s Last Chance table for $16.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so edgy and pretty. Do you have any color transfer issues with this bag?


Not at all. If I notice any marks or anything I just give it a wipe with a “huggies” and voila - good to go! For a white bag I’m amazed at how easy going she is. 
(Mind you she is smooth leather, not the pebbled, so maybe that is why ?)


----------



## HavPlenty

Molly0 said:


> Keep going back to “huge & comfy” for the summertime.
> View attachment 4484047


What a beauty!


----------



## LucyMadrid

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4482825


Wow!!!! It's so elegant!


----------



## Molly0

HavPlenty said:


> What a beauty!


Thankyou!


----------



## TCB

Coach tote
Memphis Bound!


----------



## Shelby33

Old school Rebecca Minkoff... I guess I found a new hobby...


----------



## Iamminda

Pulled out a Bbag for the day.  Happy Monday


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Old school Rebecca Minkoff... I guess I found a new hobby...
> View attachment 4484329


Fantastic yellow...love it.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a Bbag for the day.  Happy Monday


Another wonderful colour...gosh we are being spoilt today.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Fantastic yellow...love it.


Thanks! Just got it today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> This is supercute!


Thank you, so is your soft looking Nightingale!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a Bbag for the day.  Happy Monday


Love, love the color Minda!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Just got it today!


Is that the one you had been looking for ?


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Another wonderful colour...gosh we are being spoilt today.





Addicted to bags said:


> Love, love the color Minda!



Thank you .  Just needed some pretty color in my life on this Monday.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Is that the one you had been looking for ?


Yes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  Just needed some pretty color in my life on this Monday.


And very artistically (and practically) posed against the blue and gold pop tarts


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> Old school Rebecca Minkoff... I guess I found a new hobby...
> View attachment 4484329



Old school RM leather is some of the best ever. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


Is this Coach?


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Yes!


yay...am so glad you found it....and its just a fantastic yellow...no wonder you lusted after it. Im a little envious.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> yay...am so glad you found it....and its just a fantastic yellow...no wonder you lusted after it. Im a little envious.


I'm really glad you like it! I would let you borrow it if you move to Boston!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> Old school RM leather is some of the best ever.
> 
> Is this Coach?


Yes it is.​


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Can't stop carrying this Gucci! My newest bag in my beloved rose garden
> 
> And today I'm carrying my Pochette in Damier Azur. (Second newest purchase).
> 
> Can you see a summer whites theme in my purchases?!


Loving ALL the beauties!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a Bbag for the day.  Happy Monday


Oh just love this color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Oh just love this color!!!



Thank you Shelby — your collection consists of so many beautiful colors and yummy leather bags


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Thank you Shelby — your collection consists of so many beautiful colors and yummy leather bags


Thank you!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Waiting impatiently for my Pecan encrusted redfish topped with Creole hollandaise sauce  and roasted heirloom potatoes at one of my favorite restaurants in the French Quarter


----------



## muchstuff

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4484950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting impatiently for my Pecan encrusted redfish topped with Creole hollandaise sauce  and roasted heirloom potatoes at one of my favorite restaurants in the French Quarter


Not only do I love your bag but I love the French Quarter... I’ve only be once for a few days but it felt like home


----------



## yellowbernie

Coach Charlie Bucket with macaroon charm.


----------



## Narnanz

My...itsasclosetoabirkinasIcangetwithoutbeingafake bag with my new Coach strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> My...itsasclosetoabirkinasIcangetwithoutbeingafake bag with my new Coach strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485042


 Nicelyexplained!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KS Andi + FF strap = more pink today.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out a Bbag for the day.  Happy Monday


Ooooh I love this colour❤️


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving ALL the beauties!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


Your photos of this bag are tempting me so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Your photos of this bag are tempting me so much!


Get it. Get it. Get it! Just kidding.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ooooh I love this colour❤️



Thank you Miss Dawn


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Get it. Get it. Get it! Just kidding.


I checked it out today at Nordstrom's. In my mind I've renamed it to Smama's bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I checked it out today at Nordstrom's. In my mind I've renamed it to Smama's bag.


I’m totally honored...because it’s coming from you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


How exciting! And what a lovely bag(bags hahaha).
 I’ve always like the word “navigo ”. According to my Latin teacher in high school, in classical Latin, the “v” is pronounced as “w” , so that word sounds like “now we go”, which I think is so fun and appropriate for sightseeing and traveling!
HAPPY TRAVELS!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> How exciting! And what a lovely bag(bags hahaha).
> I’ve always like the word “navigo ”. According to my Latin teacher in high school, in classical Latin, the “v” is pronounced as “w” , so that word sounds like “now we go”, which I think is so fun and appropriate for sightseeing and traveling!
> HAPPY TRAVELS!


Thanks SM! 
It's been an exhausting two days of packing, flying and taking the RER, Metro and bus. (Because of repairs the 6 Metro doesn't stop after Montparnasse Bienvenue  so we had to get off, lug our suitcases up more stairs, then on to a crowded bus to her apartment!) We just did a quick wardrobe change, which included switching into Ambler, and now we're about to find somewhere to eat lunch. Ambler said she wants to be included in any lunch pictures I take.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4481837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hermes Mosaique au 24 - 21


I think the mosaic closure on this bag is sooooo cool!


----------



## southernbelle43

Von Holzhausen oat and caramel medium shopper. I really like the way the one strap is attached inside.   It can be pulled through for cross body carry.  I have a closet full of designer leather bags, but there is a place for eco friendly bags and no one does it better.  Plus it weighs ounces, not pounds.


----------



## ojoy

Diva_k3000 said:


> View attachment 4465873
> View attachment 4465874
> 
> I just got one of those myself!   I had to have it!


I notice that it has a ross tag? Did you get it there?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


Oh how fun!!!! Have an awesome time RN!!!! Have a financier or eclair for me


----------



## ojoy

Taking this baby out for a spin! It’s my Cult Gaia Clear Acrylic in Small. 
Since I’m not a handheld bag type I added a Shoulder option!!

 I cant decide pink/red Giant Louis Vuitton Bandeau or Essentials Red/Black?  What do you think?


----------



## MooMooVT

ojoy said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin! It’s my Cult Gaia Clear Acrylic in Small.
> Since I’m not a handheld bag type I added a Shoulder option!!
> 
> I cant decide pink/red Giant Louis Vuitton Bandeau or Essentials Red/Black?  What do you think?


The pink/red Giant for sure! At least for warm weather


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


Awesome !   Have a wonderful time!  Hope you’ll share pics when you can so we can vicariously share with you.


----------



## muchstuff

Issey Miyake Bao Bao...


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694



Have a wonderful fantastique time


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


Have the best time, RN!!! ❤️And pictures if you can manage it....


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chanel Reissue Large Camera bag and my Prada sport sandals went to the Icon pre-shop at Nordy’s yesterday.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


Your sister has an apartment in Paris? How exciting!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh how fun!!!! Have an awesome time RN!!!! Have a financier or eclair for me





Molly0 said:


> Awesome !   Have a wonderful time!  Hope you’ll share pics when you can so we can vicariously share with you.





Iamminda said:


> Have a wonderful fantastique time





stylistbydesign said:


> Have the best time, RN!!! ❤️And pictures if you can manage it....





whateve said:


> Your sister has an apartment in Paris? How exciting!


Hi ATB, Molly, Minda SBD, and WE!  Thanks very much!
I let jet lag get the best of me yesterday. My sister told me not to fall asleep to stay on a normal schedule but I had just gotten back from three weeks in Vegas with the grandchildren (and a long drive back), so I had only two days to pack and be ready for this trip. After all that, a 9+ hour flight, and carrying my bags up and down airport and Metro stairs, I was exhausted. I did manage to switch bags (funny how I always have energy for that ), and walk to the store with my sister for a couple of necessities and some junk food items. (She loves the Texas BBQ Pringles that are sold here!) The restaurant we wanted to try was closed until dinner and I didn't stay awake long enough for that. I woke up at 3:03am this morning! To satisfy Ambler, attached is a pic of her with our receipt.  I also got a glimpse of the Eiffel Tower on our walk.  Hopefully my pics will be more exciting over the next two weeks!
Whateve: My sister shares a two bedroom apartment with a man who spends most of his time in another part of France. He is only here a few days every couple of months and they don't always see each other when she's here. She was here in March for a couple of weeks for her birthday, then April for a month, with a cousin who was here for a week for the Paris Marathon. She spent June and July of last year here, and was here for a couple of weeks in October. My flight was an early birthday gift from her. (My birthday is in August.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

An Amazon bag I got years ago.


----------



## Shelby33

ojoy said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin! It’s my Cult Gaia Clear Acrylic in Small.
> Since I’m not a handheld bag type I added a Shoulder option!!
> 
> I cant decide pink/red Giant Louis Vuitton Bandeau or Essentials Red/Black?  What do you think?


I'd use either depending on what I was wearing. Great idea!!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm still using this Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## jcnc

ojoy said:


> Taking this baby out for a spin! It’s my Cult Gaia Clear Acrylic in Small.
> Since I’m not a handheld bag type I added a Shoulder option!!
> 
> I cant decide pink/red Giant Louis Vuitton Bandeau or Essentials Red/Black?  What do you think?





muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4486151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake Bao Bao...



WOW! So many gorgeous and unique bags. Love


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Reissue Large Camera bag and my Prada sport sandals went to the Icon pre-shop at Nordy’s yesterday.
> View attachment 4486310



This grey beauty is so on my wishlist — love it .  Missed you and hope your summer is going well


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> An Amazon bag I got years ago.



Is this really from Amazon?  Or is it called Amazon?   Lol,  sorry don’t know.   It is very pretty— it reminds me of the new Rose des vents bag and some of the DELVAUX satchels,


----------



## faithbw

Carrying a B. Makowsky hobo that I thrifted a few weeks ago. This is the first time I'm wearing her.


----------



## faithbw

Sunshine mama said:


> An Amazon bag I got years ago.



That is such a pretty bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Is this really from Amazon?  Or is it called Amazon?   Lol,  sorry don’t know.   It is very pretty— it reminds me of the new Rose des vents bag and some of the DELVAUX satchels,


Thank you IM. It’s really from Amazon. Lol!



faithbw said:


> That is such a pretty bag!


Thank you Faithbw!


----------



## Narnanz

faithbw said:


> Carrying a B. Makowsky hobo that I thrifted a few weeks ago. This is the first time I'm wearing her.


Love the woven leather look. I love when we all find a great bag for very little.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lunch at Austerlitz K'fè, with Coach "Bennie".


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Lunch at Austerlitz K'fè, with Coach "Bennie".
> View attachment 4487222


Bennie is sooo lucky!! 
Looks yummy.  Hope it was delish!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Bennie is sooo lucky!!
> Looks yummy.  Hope it was delish!


Hi SM! 
 Bennie and I are both lucky! Thanks!  It was delish, but way too much pizza for one person.


----------



## CoachMaven

I've been using my "old as me" vintage Coach Pocket Purse while I travel


----------



## Iamminda

Bags of Costco.....

Ok so I am not a vodka drinker but had to take a picture of this Grey Goose Vodka bottle with my newbie (dear GL recommended this bag designer) because for years I have heard about GG Vodka on the show “Chelsea Lately” but have never actually seen a bottle IRL.  What a pretty bottle!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here's my bag(s) of Costco  
Still carrying the mini MCM backpack

Love your new bag Minda!


----------



## faithbw

Narnanz said:


> Love the woven leather look. I love when we all find a great bag for very little.



Thank you! I got her for 25% off to boot!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Here's my bag(s) of Costco
> Still carrying the mini MCM backpack
> 
> Love your new bag Minda!
> 
> View attachment 4487398


Thanks ATB .  Love your little MCM backpack .   Hope you had a good shopping trip there.  I went in real quick to get a Rotisserie Chicken — and end up also picking up a ready made Chicken Tikka Masala entree


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  Love your little MCM backpack .   Hope you had a good shopping trip there.  I went in real quick to get a Rotisserie Chicken — and end up also picking up a ready made Chicken Tikka Masala entree


I've never tried the Chicken Tikka Masala nor do I remember seeing that at my Costco. I'll hunt for it. I bought boring things today although a few weeks ago I bought these Brownie bites (they are like the crispy top part of a brownie) that are to die for a few weeks ago. If you see them in your Costco immediately buy a bag  And the calories is reasonable unless you eat the whole bag at once


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I've never tried the Chicken Tikka Masala nor do I remember seeing that at my Costco. I'll hunt for it. I bought boring things today although a few weeks ago I bought these Brownie bites (they are like the crispy top part of a brownie) that are to die for a few weeks ago. If you see them in your Costco immediately buy a bag  And the calories is reasonable unless you eat the whole bag at once
> 
> View attachment 4487423



Note to self : Must try brownie brittle next time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

my new giant plastic bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco.....
> 
> Ok so I am not a vodka drinker but had to take a picture of this Grey Goose Vodka bottle with my newbie (dear GL recommended this bag designer) because for years I have heard about GG Vodka on the show “Chelsea Lately” but have never actually seen a bottle IRL.  What a pretty bottle!


I love this bag brand. Their leather is so smooshy and devine! I bought one like 15 years ago and I love my little Bradley.



Addicted to bags said:


> Here's my bag(s) of Costco
> Still carrying the mini MCM backpack
> 
> Love your new bag Minda!
> 
> View attachment 4487398


Alsways love your MCM backpack!!!

Btw, do your Costcos carry mushroom chips? They are divine, but very hard to find!


----------



## Amazona

M Alexa on its natural habitat. 
We walked through a thick forest, went down to the creek and then sat by the campfire in the rain. This surprise forest picnic was just another little chore for Alexa who just yesterday joined me for a cruise on the lake and dinner.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Alexa is accompanied by my BFF's amstaffie who is celebrating her 10th bday today


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> I've never tried the Chicken Tikka Masala nor do I remember seeing that at my Costco. I'll hunt for it. I bought boring things today although a few weeks ago I bought these Brownie bites (they are like the crispy top part of a brownie) that are to die for a few weeks ago. If you see them in your Costco immediately buy a bag  And the calories is reasonable unless you eat the whole bag at once
> 
> View attachment 4487423


Must find these.


----------



## missconvy

Decided to dress up my backpack.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Angelica in Dark Amber Metallic


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag brand. Their leather is so smooshy and devine! I bought one like 15 years ago and I love my little Bradley.
> 
> 
> Alsways love your MCM backpack!!!
> 
> Btw, do your Costcos carry mushroom chips? They are divine, but very hard to find!



Great to hear you still love your Radley Bag.  It is a good workhorse bag for my current schedule,  GL said her friend loves her Radley totes.  I must look for those mushroom chips as well.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This grey beauty is so on my wishlist — love it .  Missed you and hope your summer is going well


Thanks, IM! I've missed chatting with all of you, too...been kind of crazy around here, but I assume that's the case for everybody.  Hoping you're having a great summer, and we all get to return to less chaotic schedule soon!  

Also, loving your new Radley!!  I had a black bag by Radley years ago that I wore and wore and finally, it died a useful death.  I got rid of it before the move to Phx, but I loved that bag very hard!  They're very well-made bags.....mine was used for a work daily driver, and it took some abuse.  It's a great brand.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Great to hear you still love your Radley Bag.  It is a good workhorse bag for my current schedule,  GL said her friend loves her Radley totes.  I must look for those mushroom chips as well.


Lol. I don't know how the "B" got in front of Radley!


----------



## irinaboyar

Ocean day off with Gucci Floral tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

irinaboyar said:


> Ocean day off with Gucci Floral tote


sooo pretty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag brand. Their leather is so smooshy and devine! I bought one like 15 years ago and I love my little Bradley.
> 
> 
> Alsways love your MCM backpack!!!
> 
> Btw, do your Costcos carry mushroom chips? They are divine, but very hard to find!


Mushroom chips? Hmmm I shall be on the lookout for them! Sounds good, I love mushrooms!


----------



## jess236

Bao Bao Issey Miyake


----------



## irinaboyar

Chanel Paris-Moscow Reissue 255


----------



## TCB

My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.  


At the mansion:





From inside Gladys's Diner:





Inside the Jungle Room:




VIP Lounge:




Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:





And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :






Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## muchstuff

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303


Looks like you’re having a fab time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> Looks like you’re having a fab time, thanks for sharing!


Thank you, muchstuff!!!! Yes, we always have a blast!  And this one was our 20th Anniversary trip too.  We spent our honeymoon there.    Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## muchstuff

TCB said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!!!! Yes, we always have a blast!  And this one was our 20th Anniversary trip too.  We spent our honeymoon there.    Thanks for letting me share!


Happy anniversary!


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> Happy anniversary!


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Cute pics!   I hope you’re having so much fun, and happy 20th anniversary to you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

@TCB , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





small Pandora 4G again


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Hi TCB! 
Thanks for sharing! "I can't help falling in love with".....your pics!  I hope you continue to have/or had a wonderful trip!
Happy 20th Anniversary!


----------



## dyyong

Dragon diffusion


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Jessa backpack since yesterday.


----------



## irinaboyar

Hermès Picotin GM Tosca color


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Cute pics!   I hope you’re having so much fun, and happy 20th anniversary to you!!


Thank you so much,  my friend!  It was Awesome! I know most people go to Europe or Hawaii or somewhere for big anniversaries and things. It's just our thing. You know, I'm such a fan that any time we go anywhere, nothing compares for me! lol So we go again and again.


----------



## TCB

Pollie-Jean said:


> @TCB ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small Pandora 4G again


Thank you, Pollie-Jean!!!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TCB!
> Thanks for sharing! "I can't help falling in love with".....your pics!  I hope you continue to have/or had a wonderful trip!
> Happy 20th Anniversary!


LOL!!!!  That's great, RN! I love it!!!   Thank you so much!!!!!! I see you are in Paris!!!!!!!  I am still trying to catch up. That is so so so awesome!!!!!!!!   Have a fun fun awesome time, my friend!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Did you get a peanut butter sandwich at the diner. I just had to try it.


----------



## TCB

southernbelle43 said:


> Did you get a peanut butter sandwich at the diner. I just had to try it.


Every time we're there!  It's a tradition lol
Also every night at the Guesthouse (the hotel) they have a peanut butter and banana/jelly sandwich buffet lol So cute and fun!


----------



## Iamminda

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Great pics.  Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> Great pics.  Enjoy the rest of your trip


Thank you so much, Iamminda!!!!  We're back and exhausted lol  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Decided to use my Boy that I unfortunately rarely use for our anniversary wine tasting getaway.


----------



## luvlux64

Going on a vacay! 
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


WooHooo! Graceland!  Looks like you had a great time TCB  And happy Anniversary


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvlux64 said:


> Going on a vacay!
> Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 4488668


I sense you are Canadian?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Guess where Tyler (and Coach Bennie, and Dooney Ambler in the suitcase) and I are? Paris!
> Just bought my Navigo card at the airport and my sister and I are on the RER to her apartment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485693
> View attachment 4485694


Oh yayyy! Have a fabulous and decadent time


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Weekend away with my little pink Chanel


----------



## tatertot

Shoppinmel said:


> Decided to use my Boy that I unfortunately rarely use for our anniversary wine tasting getaway.
> 
> View attachment 4488665



 Happy Anniversary!! Have a wonderful getaway


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Bal Work for me today This is an older shot but taken at one of our favorite markets. I went to the same place this morning and picked up some fresh veggies and fruit, along with some amazing maple coffee and gourmet treats for the family


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> LOL!!!!  That's great, RN! I love it!!!   Thank you so much!!!!!! I see you are in Paris!!!!!!!  I am still trying to catch up. That is so so so awesome!!!!!!!!   Have a fun fun awesome time, my friend!!!!





Miss_Dawn said:


> Oh yayyy! Have a fabulous and decadent time


Hi TCB and MD! 
Thanks very much! So far it's been a wonderful trip! We were at a rooftop BBQ last night enjoying the view and the breeze.We're going to watch fireworks on Bastille Day tomorrow night. Wednesday we're taking a train to Trouville-Deauville for a day trip. But _*Monday*_ I'm going to start shopping the Soldes with the hope of finding a new red bag to join my growing family.


----------



## Venessa84

Using my 2nd Diorama for the first time for a bridal shower


----------



## Venessa84

Shoppinmel said:


> Decided to use my Boy that I unfortunately rarely use for our anniversary wine tasting getaway.
> 
> View attachment 4488665


Why don’t you use this more?


----------



## lenarmc

A late brunch with the husband.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> WooHooo! Graceland!  Looks like you had a great time TCB  And happy Anniversary


Hi, ATB!  Yes we did!  Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TCB and MD!
> Thanks very much! So far it's been a wonderful trip! We were at a rooftop BBQ last night enjoying the view and the breeze.We're going to watch fireworks on Bastille Day tomorrow night. Wednesday we're taking a train to Trouville-Deauville for a day trip. But _*Monday*_ I'm going to start shopping the Soldes with the hope of finding a new red bag to join my growing family.


Sounds AWESOME, RN!!!!!!!  And so fun!!!! Good luck on finding a new bag!  You must be having such a great time!!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Loewe basket at the pool.


----------



## Katinahat

tatertot said:


> Mangue Bal Work for me today This is an older shot but taken at one of our favorite markets. I went to the same place this morning and picked up some fresh veggies and fruit, along with some amazing maple coffee and gourmet treats for the family
> View attachment 4488781


Very stylish picture!


----------



## Molly0

Vegan tote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Sounds AWESOME, RN!!!!!!!  And so fun!!!! Good luck on finding a new bag!  You must be having such a great time!!!!!!


Thanks TCB! 
I am having a great time! I'll post pics if (_WHEN_!) I get a new red bag. ( Writing "red" before "bag" is redundant for me.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> M Alexa on its natural habitat.
> We walked through a thick forest, went down to the creek and then sat by the campfire in the rain. This surprise forest picnic was just another little chore for Alexa who just yesterday joined me for a cruise on the lake and dinner.
> View attachment 4487580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa is accompanied by my BFF's amstaffie who is celebrating her 10th bday today


Lovely Lexy!


----------



## Amazona

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Lexy!


Thanks dear! It's still one of my biggest favorites.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


Beautiful bag and scenery! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


Beautiful bag, and wherever you are is beautiful too!


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> Been using my Jessa backpack since yesterday.


This is a great color!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Narnanz said:


> Its an 11 year old bag I thrifted for $3 and rehabed...Visconti is in the UK I think.
> https://www.viscontibags.co.uk/



Very cool! I love it!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and scenery! Have a wonderful time!





Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag, and wherever you are is beautiful too!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> My little Elvis Coach bag in various places this week at Graceland.
> And my pink Elvis Coach dinkier too.
> 
> 
> At the mansion:
> View attachment 4488290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From inside Gladys's Diner:
> View attachment 4488291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the Jungle Room:
> View attachment 4488292
> 
> 
> 
> VIP Lounge:
> View attachment 4488293
> 
> 
> 
> Dinkier at EP's Bar and Grill at the Guesthouse at Graceland:
> View attachment 4488294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those few that care, just a little bit more without the bags :
> View attachment 4488299
> View attachment 4488300
> View attachment 4488301
> View attachment 4488303
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



I have my fave: your pink Dinkier!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Today


  
LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Using my 2nd Diorama for the first time for a bridal shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488951


CLASSY ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Venessa84 said:


> Using my 2nd Diorama for the first time for a bridal shower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488951


A very classy looking and extremely beautiful bag. Love the colour.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> I have my fave: your pink Dinkier!!!


❤️❤️Thank you, SM!!


----------



## irinaboyar

Celine Phantom today))


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink structured bag.


This is so sweet and feminine!


----------



## Shoppinmel

irinaboyar said:


> Ocean day off with Gucci Floral tote



That's gorgeous!


----------



## Shoppinmel

TCB said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!!!! Yes, we always have a blast!  And this one was our 20th Anniversary trip too.  We spent our honeymoon there.    Thanks for letting me share!



Happy Anniversary! Hubby and I went away this weekend to celebrate our 19th, which was on July 8th.


----------



## luvlux64

Addicted to bags said:


> I sense you are Canadian?


Is it too obvious?


----------



## Shoppinmel

tatertot said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Have a wonderful getaway



Thanks Tatertot! It was quick but lovely.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Venessa84 said:


> Why don’t you use this more?



I'm a pretty casual gal and I feel it's a bit fancy for me. I'm more of a LV Palm Springs Backpack and Hermes Evelyne kind of girl.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This afternoon: Stopped for lunch at Le Pretexte after visiting one of my sister's friends.
Tonight: In Champ de-Mars watching the Bastille Day fireworks. Beautiful music and fireworks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shoppinmel said:


> This is so sweet and feminine!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon: Stopped for lunch at Le Pretexte after visiting one of my sister's friends.
> Tonight: In Champ de-Mars watching the Bastille Day fireworks. Beautiful music and fireworks!
> View attachment 4489791
> View attachment 4489792


Your red Bennie is stunning in the dark!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Thank you, muchstuff!!!! Yes, we always have a blast!  And this one was our 20th Anniversary trip too.  We spent our honeymoon there.    Thanks for letting me share!


Happy 20th A!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bal and Chanel, my two faves for this upcoming week.


----------



## Venessa84

Enjoyed breaking out my Valentino belt bag for the first time while food shopping today. I’m not into trends and buy what I love. Despite the combo I can see myself enjoying this fun little bag for years. It’s so easy and convenient.


----------



## scrpo83

Old faithful..speedy 30


----------



## coolmelondew

on vacay with Céline nano Belt bag


----------



## TCB

Shoppinmel said:


> Happy Anniversary! Hubby and I went away this weekend to celebrate our 19th, which was on July 8th.


Thank you so much!!!!!  Happy Anniversary to you too!!!   Ours was the 9th!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> This afternoon: Stopped for lunch at Le Pretexte after visiting one of my sister's friends.
> Tonight: In Champ de-Mars watching the Bastille Day fireworks. Beautiful music and fireworks!
> View attachment 4489791
> View attachment 4489792


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 20th A!!!


Thank you, SM!!!!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Your red Bennie is stunning in the dark!!!





TCB said:


>


Thanks SM and TCB!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## irinaboyar

Christian Dior Hobo hand painted by me and my husband (he made a heart )


----------



## Sunshine mama

irinaboyar said:


> Christian Dior Hobo hand painted by me and my husband (he made a heart )


i LOVE it!


----------



## Porschenality

Phillip Lim Pashli


----------



## christinemliu

Waiting to pick up some of my kids, with my Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack, medium, in plonge saddle:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.


This one always makes me wish there was a “Love” option cuz it’s more than “ Like”!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> This one always makes me wish there was a “Love” option cuz it’s more than “ Like”!


Thank you! You sure you’re not the church lady who loved my bag yesterday?


----------



## Venessa84

irinaboyar said:


> Christian Dior Hobo hand painted by me and my husband (he made a heart )


This is so cool!!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Waiting to pick up some of my kids, with my Rough & Tumble Hobo Pack, medium, in plonge saddle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4490431


Rough and tumble leather is so soft!!!!


----------



## lenarmc

For church yesterday, I carried an old school Coach baguette. I haven’t worn this in years, but I wanted to wear white with my dress.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.


This is such a pretty and feminine bag!  I love it, SM!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Daphne in Eggplant Pompei


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> This is such a pretty and feminine bag!  I love it, SM!


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.
> 
> View attachment 4490758
> View attachment 4490759


 Love this, ATB!!!!  This one is so cool!!


----------



## TCB

Tomorrow's Bag:

mini Stella 








And my new Marc Jacobs wallet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.
> 
> View attachment 4490758
> View attachment 4490759


Love your bag, bod, and OOTD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's Bag:
> 
> mini Stella
> 
> View attachment 4490790
> View attachment 4490791
> View attachment 4490792
> View attachment 4490793
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Marc Jacobs wallet.
> View attachment 4490794
> View attachment 4490795


LOVE both of THESE!!!!!! 
I was considering getting the bag in Peanuts, but I didn't know there were SLGs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.
> 
> View attachment 4490758
> View attachment 4490759


You look very very pretty and ssseeeexxyyy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


EVERYTHING!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


I have one coming today.  My first  and I have never even seen one.  I hope I like it!!!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I have one coming today.  My first  and I have never even seen one.  I hope I like it!!!


which colour are you getting?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Sylvia


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag, bod, and OOTD!



For @Addicted to bags  +1.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag, bod, and OOTD!


Thank you RN, you're so cute and sweet!! Where are your French meals? Have you found a new red bag yet? Ooh la la


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Love this, ATB!!!!  This one is so cool!!


Thank you TCB


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Tomorrow's Bag:
> 
> mini Stella
> 
> View attachment 4490790
> View attachment 4490791
> View attachment 4490792
> View attachment 4490793
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Marc Jacobs wallet.
> View attachment 4490794
> View attachment 4490795


Love the Peanuts wallet TCB. You should pick up one of the Marc Jacob's lunchbox bags for the wallet  I bought a black, and a black and white one in size 20. Have to decide which to keep. The blue bag is a size 23. They are cute bags


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you RN, you're so cute and sweet!! Where are your French meals? Have you found a new red bag yet? Ooh la la


Thanks ATB! 
I'm behind on my meal pics. Some I forgot to photograph because I was so in awe of my surroundings I forgot it was also about the food.  Sitting in a cafe waiting for my meal now. Dining alone because my sister wants to get plenty of rest for tomorrow. (Early morning train to Trouville-Deauville.) I should be doing the same but I got hungry. 
And yes! I bought a red bag yesterday at BHV. I'll explain about her later. Hopefully she'll be in my food picture, but I've taken lots of pictures of her if she is not.


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE both of THESE!!!!!!
> I was considering getting the bag in Peanuts, but I didn't know there were SLGs!


Thank you, SM!!!   I was going to get the white Snoopy bag, but it sold out. 
Everything is so cute in the collection!  Snoopy has been my favorite for life!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> You look very very pretty and ssseeeexxyyy!!!


Hehe, thanks Smama. It's getting hot here


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the Peanuts wallet TCB. You should pick up one of the Marc Jacob's lunchbox bags for the wallet  I bought a black and a black and white one in size 20. Have to decide which to keep. The blue bag is a size 23. They are cute bags
> 
> View attachment 4491115


Thank you, ATB!!!!!   I know, they are so so cute, one has Linus with Snoopy on it.
Yours are so cool! I've always loved this bag! How in the world can you choose??


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!
> I'm behind on my meal pics. Some I forgot to photograph because I was so in awe of my surroundings I forgot it was also about the food.  Sitting at a cafe waiting for my meal now. Dining alone because my sister wants to get plenty of rest for tomorrow. (Early morning train to Trouville-Deauville.) I should be doing the same but I got hungry.
> And yes! I bought a red bag yesterday at BHV. I'll explain about her later. Hopefully she'll be in my food picture, but I've taken lots of pictures of her if she is not.


OOOOOOOOOH!!  We all can't wait to see it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Thank you, SM!!!   I was going to get the white Snoopy bag, but it sold out.
> Everything is so cute in the collection!  Snoopy has been my favorite for life!


Me too! I've always loved the Peanuts and Snoopy.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Me too! I've always loved the Peanuts and Snoopy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> OOOOOOOOOH!!  We all can't wait to see it!


Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!
> View attachment 4491125


Oh that's a nice shape and you don't have that style in your collection. I love and it and think you should give her/him a French name 

Food looks yummy!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's a nice shape and you don't have have that style in your collection. I love and it and think you should give her/him a French name
> 
> Food looks yummy!!!


Thanks! You're right, I don't have this shape in my collection.  Great idea giving her a French name!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!
> View attachment 4491125


RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Love the bag!!!!!!!!  And the pic!  You GO, girl.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> RN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love the bag!!!!!!!!  And the pic!  You GO, girl.


Thanks TCB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Thank you, SM!!!   I was going to get the white Snoopy bag, but it sold out.
> Everything is so cute in the collection!  Snoopy has been my favorite for life!


Me too! As a matter of fact,  i texted this Snoopy pic to my kids and they told me that this Snoopy looks just like me! LOL


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too! As a matter of fact,  i texted this Snoopy pic to my kids and they told me that this Snoopy looks just like me! LOL


Awwww LOL  that's so cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> Awwww LOL  that's so cute!!


Sounds cute but do I REALLY want to look like Snoopy?


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds cute but do I REALLY want to look like Snoopy?


 You got a point there. But he IS cute! lol


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!
> View attachment 4491125


Bonjour Mademoiselle Rouge . (Lol, just had to use what little high school French I remember, probably not phrased correctly).  Anyways, really like your new red bag — great addition to your collection.  So glad you are having a wonderful vacation .


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!
> View attachment 4491125


Looks so delicious!  
Oh .... the food looks good too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds cute but do I REALLY want to look like Snoopy?


Must have been the smile that made them think of you!


----------



## leechiyong

LV Essential Trunk:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.
> 
> View attachment 4490758
> View attachment 4490759


Love your sandals


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your sandals


Thanks! They are super comfortable and I'm able to walk 5-6 miles in them which I can rarely do in sandals. The brand is called Oofos and I bought mine from Amazon. Pretty sure they are sold worldwide. I also just bought these pair  

Tip: If you have regular width feet order the women's sandals rather then the unisex ones.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Bonjour Mademoiselle Rouge . (Lol, just had to use what little high school French I remember, probably not phrased correctly).  Anyways, really like your new red bag — great addition to your collection.  So glad you are having a wonderful vacation .





Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so delicious!
> Oh .... the food looks good too!


Bonjour Minda & SM! 
Thanks for the sac rouge love!
I'm having a wonderful vacation! My sister and I (and my new bag) are on the train on our way to Trouville. We had to get up at 5am. I'm trying to enjoy the scenery but I think I'm going to sleep instead.
Minda, you're probably a hundred times better than I am with French. If my French teacher was here he'd be chasing me around Paris beating me with a stick!


----------



## ojoy

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4486151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake Bao Bao...


I have been eyeing the Bao Bao. I’m looking at mod shots on here. What do you think of the white?


----------



## ojoy

Shelby33 said:


> I'd use either depending on what I was wearing. Great idea!!


Yes I have to put those bandeaus to good use!


----------



## Caisah

RuedeNesle said:


> Bonjour Minda & SM!
> Thanks for the sac rouge love!
> I'm having a wonderful vacation! My sister and I (and my new bag) are on the train on our way to Trouville. We had to get up at 5am. I'm trying to enjoy the scenery but I think I'm going to sleep instead.
> Minda, you're probably a hundred times better than I am with French. If my French teacher was here he'd be chasing me around Paris beating me with a stick!
> View attachment 4491453



I looove your bag! May I ask where it's from (as I'm searching for a tiny red bag myself)?
Enjoy your holiday .


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks! They are super comfortable and I'm able to walk 5-6 miles in them which I can rarely do in sandals. The brand is called Oofos and I bought mine from Amazon. Pretty sure they are sold worldwide. I also just bought these pair
> 
> Tip: If you have regular width feet order the women's sandals rather then the unisex ones.
> 
> View attachment 4491429


Thank you , Addicted 
Please , don't lead me into temptation ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm waiting for Off White sandals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... and I've got way too many Birkenstocks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora 4G


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too! As a matter of fact,  i texted this Snoopy pic to my kids and they told me that this Snoopy looks just like me! LOL


 my heart will always belong to Snoopy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> my heart will always belong to Snoopy


Awww! Me too! Maybe my kids meant Snoopy looks like me in a warm fuzzy way!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small Pandora 4G


Gosh! I love this strap. You have the coolest straps and bags! May I ask if you bought this strap by itself?


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> LV Essential Trunk:
> View attachment 4491398


Ahhhhhhhhh! So beautiful.....EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Gosh! I love this strap. You have the coolest straps and bags! May I ask if you bought this strap by itself?


No , it comes with the small or mini Pandora


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> No , it comes with the small or mini Pandora


Thank you. I thought so.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## irinaboyar

Hermès Trim today


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga and Michelangelo


----------



## Slink2015

New Cassie today ❤️ loving this one!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I just got my first Brahmin last weekend and I’ve been wearing it all week! It’s the only blue bag I own and I never would have thought it would go so easily with most of my wardrobe


----------



## muchstuff

ojoy said:


> I have been eyeing the Bao Bao. I’m looking at mod shots on here. What do you think of the white?


Shiny or matte? I prefer the matte personally in white but I think it'll be a challenge keeping it looking clean. Although I have nothing at all to base that on. Might be worth a search to see what others who own light coloured Bao Baos have to say...


----------



## westvillage

Tod’s heading home


----------



## Shelby33

AshMarieDarling said:


> I just got my first Brahmin last weekend and I’ve been wearing it all week! It’s the only blue bag I own and I never would have thought it would go so easily with most of my wardrobe


Wow! Stunning!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Caisah said:


> I looove your bag! May I ask where it's from (as I'm searching for a tiny red bag myself)?
> Enjoy your holiday .


Hi Caisah!
Thanks! I'm sorry for the delayed reply. I had to shut off my phone for a bit to preserve my phone battery while we were out.
It's a very (and I mean _very!_) inexpensive bag I bought at BHV/Marais Monday. It's a Galeries Lafayette brand. It's about the size of the Coach Cassie. (Which I'm hoping to own if she's ever offered in red!)
Thank you very much! I'm having a wonderful time!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Bonjour Minda & SM!
> Thanks for the sac rouge love!
> I'm having a wonderful vacation! My sister and I (and my new bag) are on the train on our way to Trouville. We had to get up at 5am. I'm trying to enjoy the scenery but I think I'm going to sleep instead.
> Minda, you're probably a hundred times better than I am with French. If my French teacher was here he'd be chasing me around Paris beating me with a stick!
> View attachment 4491453


!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Caisah!
> Thanks! I'm sorry for the delayed reply. I had to shut off my phone for a bit to preserve my phone battery while we were out.
> It's a very (and I mean _very!_) inexpensive bag I bought at BHV/Marais Monday. It's a Galeries Lafayette brand. It's about the size of the Coach Cassie. (Which I'm hoping to own if she's ever offered in red!)
> Thank you very much! I'm having a wonderful time!


ETA: @Caisah I just reread my post and realized I deleted my sentence about the price. It was on Soldes at 60% off. Regularly 54,99 Euros, purchased at 21,99 Euros!  It's a very sturdy, every day bag, with a separate compartment for my phone and/or Navigo card or I can put them in the outside back slip pocket.
I hope you're having a wonderful Summer!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4491576


 And I love how you staged the picture! Looks like an ad in a magazine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> And I love how you staged the picture! Looks like an ad in a magazine!


I Agree!!!


----------



## Diva_k3000

ojoy said:


> I notice that it has a ross tag? Did you get it there?


Yeah, I was lucky enough to find one at Ross!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> ETA: @Caisah I just reread my post and realized I deleted my sentence about the price. It was on Soldes at 60% off. Regularly 54,99 Euros, purchased at 21,99 Euros!  It's a very sturdy, every day bag, with a separate compartment for my phone and/or Navigo card or I can put them in the outside back slip pocket.
> I hope you're having a wonderful Summer!
> View attachment 4492482


I love this style of bag the most!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Theia in Dark Taupe Verona


----------



## Molly0

I seem to be stuck on this one again.


----------



## sdkitty

RM Cupid


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I love this style of bag the most!


Hi MO! 
Thanks! This is my first bag in this style and I'm loving it too! It's been so easy pulling out my phone to take pictures. I usually have to be very careful when I pull out my phone in my satchel because something else may fall out. I can keep the other compartment zipped for security and just open the flap and grab my phone.


----------



## sdkitty

westvillage said:


> Tod’s heading home
> 
> View attachment 4492085


Love tods; that's a pretty red one.  And I used to live in West Village


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I seem to be stuck on this one again.
> View attachment 4492750


Squishy X  High end luxury = Classy Beauty X Comfort!


----------



## LuckyBitch

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Theia in Dark Taupe Verona
> View attachment 4492747


Very classy looking bag... love the colour.


----------



## Porschenality

Pashli again... she looked pretty amongst the orchids


----------



## southernbelle43

I don't have a good mod shot but this is my new-to-me Ateliers Auguste Monceau. I think it is quite chic!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4491576


Love this pic!


----------



## dyyong

Rediscovered my oldie but goodie Tod’s D restyling at DDs swimming lessons, thanks goodness it’s the last session before the heatwaves


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Love this pic!


Thank you Ludmilla!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Theia in Dark Taupe Verona
> View attachment 4492747


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> And I love how you staged the picture! Looks like an ad in a magazine!


Wow thank you!!


----------



## Caisah

My new bag from APC:







Love how simple and quite elegant it is (imo).
Excuse me standing in the elevator .


----------



## Caisah

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Caisah!
> Thanks! I'm sorry for the delayed reply. I had to shut off my phone for a bit to preserve my phone battery while we were out.
> It's a very (and I mean _very!_) inexpensive bag I bought at BHV/Marais Monday. It's a Galeries Lafayette brand. It's about the size of the Coach Cassie. (Which I'm hoping to own if she's ever offered in red!)
> Thank you very much! I'm having a wonderful time!



Thank you! How sweet of you! It's a really pretty bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Nodini


----------



## TCB

Kate Spade today


----------



## westvillage

Heading out to the country with my BV hobo in this intense purple called anemone.


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting for lunch with my MCM card case:


----------



## ksuromax

BV small Nodini in Bologna, Italy


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I was feeling nostalgic and am carrying the pochette that I usually use as a catch-all as a purse. The vachetta could use a cleaning but I'm kinda digging all the imperfections.


----------



## southernbelle43

Caisah said:


> My new bag from APC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how simple and quite elegant it is (imo).
> Excuse me standing in the elevator .


I love it too. Very elegant.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV small Nodini in Bologna, Italy


I love this little buggah


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga everyday tote...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I love this little buggah


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga everyday tote...
> View attachment 4493955


oh, finally!!!  
your beauty is out for a spin!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> oh, finally!!!
> your beauty is out for a spin!


Such an easy bag to carry


----------



## Caisah

southernbelle43 said:


> I love it too. Very elegant.



Thank you so much!

Today I wore my grey Stella Mccartney-bag, it's so versatile and great to carry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Waiting for lunch with my MCM card case:
> View attachment 4493707


This is the cutest thang!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV small Nodini in Bologna, Italy


Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

It's been totes for me lately.
Yesterday I even accidentally matched the chairs at my mom's doctor's office...LOL!


----------



## Shelby33

Old school Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Theia in Dark Taupe Verona
> View attachment 4492747


The perfect style. The perfect leather. It just does not get any better than this!


----------



## CoachMaven

Vintage Coach Broadway satchel circa 1993 or so. I've been on a vintage kick recently.


----------



## themeanreds

In Vegas


----------



## LuckyBitch

themeanreds said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4494381


Love your whole outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

small Nodini, BV in Verona, Italy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red has been very busy today wandering around with me


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga flat brass First...


----------



## Narnanz

Not as high end as the Bags of Costco...but here is my Louenhide in Bags of The Warehouse.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.



Love this pink beauty!! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Carried the Fendi mini peekaboo today. This is one of those small bags that you can pack a ton into.
> 
> View attachment 4490758
> View attachment 4490759



Ooooh. Great bag, great silhouette, and you look super, my friend



TCB said:


> Tomorrow's Bag:
> 
> mini Stella
> 
> View attachment 4490790
> View attachment 4490791
> View attachment 4490792
> View attachment 4490793
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Marc Jacobs wallet.
> View attachment 4490794
> View attachment 4490795



I love the iridescent colour! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Quick pic to say "Hi" from....haven't named her yet!  The food is delicious!
> View attachment 4491125



She’s a beauty. Glad you’re having a wonderful vacation 



Sunshine mama said:


> Me too! As a matter of fact,  i texted this Snoopy pic to my kids and they told me that this Snoopy looks just like me! LOL







Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds cute but do I REALLY want to look like Snoopy?



Yes, they definitely mean you’re warm and lovely, not that you look like him! 



Iamminda said:


> Bonjour Mademoiselle Rouge . (Lol, just had to use what little high school French I remember, probably not phrased correctly).  Anyways, really like your new red bag — great addition to your collection.  So glad you are having a wonderful vacation .



You are so cute dearest Iam  I hope you’re doing very well  



RuedeNesle said:


> Bonjour Minda & SM!
> Thanks for the sac rouge love!
> I'm having a wonderful vacation! My sister and I (and my new bag) are on the train on our way to Trouville. We had to get up at 5am. I'm trying to enjoy the scenery but I think I'm going to sleep instead.
> Minda, you're probably a hundred times better than I am with French. If my French teacher was here he'd be chasing me around Paris beating me with a stick!
> View attachment 4491453



 My french teacher was from the South of France so I had a soft Provençal accent (back when I could speak french!) Then I had a Parisian french teacher and it was such a culture shock with the clipped truncated inflection. I couldn’t cope! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Awww! Me too! Maybe my kids meant Snoopy looks like me in a warm fuzzy way!



Definitely 



Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4491576



Fantastic picture! 



Molly0 said:


> I seem to be stuck on this one again.
> View attachment 4492750



It’s a lovely one to be stuck on! 



Porschenality said:


> Pashli again... she looked pretty amongst the orchids



This is gorgeous, and so is the picture. I also like the picture with all the cherries! 



westvillage said:


> Heading out to the country with my BV hobo in this intense purple called anemone.
> 
> View attachment 4493689



Fantastic colour!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red has been very busy today wandering around with me



Love this red beauty — looks so pretty in the evening lighting


----------



## leechiyong

Ready to watch a ballgame:


----------



## Iamminda

First day with my purple buddy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red has been very busy today wandering around with me



Beautiful!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Love this pink beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they definitely mean you’re warm and lovely, not that you look like him!



You are very sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day with my purple buddy


That's just grape IM!(I hope that was punny!)
Seriously,  love the juicy color of this squishy goodness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> small Nodini, BV in Verona, Italy


Beautiful pictures again!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That's just grape IM!(I hope that was punny!)
> Seriously,  love the juicy color of this squishy goodness!



You always crack me up with your funny SM-isms .  Thank you SSSSSM .


----------



## All due respect

LV_BB said:


> Oh no . . . I love your bag and had never heard of this brand. Now I really want a midi one!


New to the site... Is there a place on here to sell bags? I have a gorgeous Midi


----------



## southernbelle43

All due respect said:


> New to the site... Is there a place on here to sell bags? I have a gorgeous Midi


No selling allowed. You can use the Auction Forum on this site. Check the rules.


----------



## marceylove

Large Marc Jacobs Single shoulder bag. Carries quite a lot, actually. I keep 2 mobile phones and there are still rooms in the bag. (For reference, I'm 5'2".)


----------



## All due respect

southernbelle43 said:


> No selling allowed. You can use the Auction Forum on this site. Check the rules.


Excellent thank you


----------



## LemonDrop

Louis Louis Louis


----------



## TCB

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the iridescent colour!



Thank you, Miss Dawn.


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> First day with my purple buddy


That color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

TCB said:


> That color!!!



Me too .  Thank you


----------



## Molly0

Pool party today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gucci Marmont in Hibiscus Red has been very busy today wandering around with me


 
In response to your other post, I'm having a wonderful vacation and I hope you are also!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First day with my purple buddy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's just grape IM!(I hope that was punny!)
> Seriously,  love the juicy color of this squishy goodness!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Pool party today.
> View attachment 4494781


 I love red with black and white! I hope you have/had a great time!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out with my vintage Burberry


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini in Verona 
(at the top of the tower)


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Not as high end as the Bags of Costco...but here is my Louenhide in Bags of The Warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494527


That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> First day with my purple buddy


Ooooh what is that beautiful bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


>


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You always crack me up with your funny SM-isms .  Thank you SSSSSM .


Thank you IM!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga flat brass First...
> View attachment 4494526


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Thank you all!! 

Iam your purple bag looks lovely! 



Iamminda said:


> Love this red beauty — looks so pretty in the evening lighting





Iamminda said:


> First day with my purple buddy





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> You are very sweet!





RuedeNesle said:


> In response to your other post, I'm having a wonderful vacation and I hope you are also!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB in Rose Ballerine 

Plus a photo of my bouquet just because it matches


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine


You are making me want this more and more everytime you post it!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini in Verona
> (at the top of the tower)


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Pool party today.
> View attachment 4494781


Wow!!! So graphic and poppin'!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


>





Miss_Dawn said:


> Iam your purple bag looks lovely!



Thanks kindly .

Miss Dawn — love your Rose Ballerine beauty (my favorite pink ever).


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Ooooh what is that beautiful bag?



Thanks Shelby .  This is the discontinued Louis Vuitton Mahina L in the color Oursin (seasonal color from 2011).  Mahina is the name of the leather. And they weren’t very creative (lol) with the style name here — this is a L, they also have XS, XL, XXL in this particular style. During those earlier years, they had other styles too such as the Mahina Selene, Mahina Solar, Mahina Cirrus, etc.  They discontinued these particular styles around 2013-4.  I was lucky to find a pristine and practically new one in a rare color. There are newer Mahina bags in store now but different styles.  Here is a close up picture of the lovely perforations (which generally show up better in certain colors, usually lighter colors).  I should note that this particular bag is extremely slouchy and completely puddles if I set it down on the table.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4495088
> 
> 
> Thanks Shelby .  This is the discontinued Louis Vuitton Mahina L in the color Oursin (seasonal color from 2011).  Mahina is the name of the leather. And they weren’t very creative (lol) with the style name here — this is a L, they also have XS, XL, XXL in this particular style. During those earlier years, they had other styles too such as the Mahina Selene, Mahina Solar, Mahina Cirrus, etc.  They discontinued these particular styles around 2013-4.  I was lucky to find a pristine and practically new one in a rare color. There are newer Mahina bags in store now but different styles.  Here is a close up picture of the lovely perforations (which generally show up better in certain colors, usually lighter colors).  I should note that this particular bag is extremely slouchy and completely puddles if I set it down on the table.


Thank you so much for the helpful information! It is even more beautiful in your close up pic! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Shelby33

It's like a pancake with handles. I love Old School RM....


----------



## Law

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine
> 
> Plus a photo of my bouquet just because it matches



Gorgeous bag and flowers Miss Dawn!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB in Rose Ballerine
> 
> Plus a photo of my bouquet just because it matches


Sooo beautiful!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

City!


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> City!
> View attachment 4495167


Is that an 07 aquamarine?


----------



## OhHelloDoll

muchstuff said:


> Is that an 07 aquamarine?


That’s what I’ve been told it probably is. I got it last year. If it is, would that make it goat or lamb? It really is quite durable.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> You are making me want this more and more everytime you post it!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly .
> 
> Miss Dawn — love your Rose Ballerine beauty (my favorite pink ever).





Law said:


> Gorgeous bag and flowers Miss Dawn!





ksuromax said:


> Sooo beautiful!!



Thank you all for the Alma BB love  She’s called Rosie, and I love her


----------



## yellowbernie

My Coach Charlie bucket  in Beechwood with Coach charm


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s what I’ve been told it probably is. I got it last year. If it is, would that make it goat or lamb? It really is quite durable.


It would be chevre (goat). Bal changed over to agneau (lamb) in 08. What a gorgeous colour and the condition looks incredible. It would have been the first season for G21 hardware as well.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

muchstuff said:


> It would be chevre (goat). Bal changed over to agneau (lamb) in 08. What a gorgeous colour and the condition looks incredible. It would have been the first season for G21 hardware as well.


Thanks for the additional info. Aside from a bit of edge coat cracking and a little fading on the bottom corners I can’t say too much else bad about it, especially for a bag that age. I think I got lucky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags of Costco.
I kinda got stuck around the sweets as I was drooling.


----------



## muchstuff

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks for the additional info. Aside from a bit of edge coat cracking and a little fading on the bottom corners I can’t say too much else bad about it, especially for a bag that age. I think I got lucky.


I think so too!


----------



## tatertot

Mangue Work by Balenciaga for me today.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work by Balenciaga for me today.
> View attachment 4495217


Mangue


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work by Balenciaga for me today.
> View attachment 4495217


that colour!...


----------



## Venessa84

Asked DH if he could hold my Diorama to get a good view of the Yankee sign in the background. Our friends thought I was crazy but hubby is used to it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Venessa84 said:


> Asked DH if he could hold my Diorama to get a good view of the Yankee sign in the background. Our friends thought I was crazy but hubby is used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495268
> View attachment 4495269


Good training of the DH


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Asked DH if he could hold my Diorama to get a good view of the Yankee sign in the background. Our friends thought I was crazy but hubby is used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495268
> View attachment 4495269



Agree with ATB — your DH is a good sport for holding your gorgeous bag AND being partly in the picture


----------



## BeachBagGal

My lunch date. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Mangue Work by Balenciaga for me today.
> View attachment 4495217


Love this yellow against the background.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora MM


----------



## southernbelle43

Venessa84 said:


> Asked DH if he could hold my Diorama to get a good view of the Yankee sign in the background. Our friends thought I was crazy but hubby is used to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495268
> View attachment 4495269


Now that is a good man!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM
> View attachment 4495327


What a gooorgeous color!!


----------



## irinaboyar

Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


----------



## Clearblueskies

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


That’s very cool  love it!!


----------



## barbee

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


What you have done---fantastic!


----------



## irinaboyar

barbee said:


> What you have done---fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


So cool!


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> Mangue





ksuromax said:


> that colour!...





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this yellow against the background.



Thanks ladies! Nothing like a bright Bal yellow to perk up a rainy day


----------



## Addicted to bags

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


Great idea and looks perfect! Does it make the bag heavier?


----------



## southernbelle43

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


Wow that is really creative. Where in the world did you find all of those antique buttons?


----------



## Narnanz

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


That is so lovely...what a great idea. Such an individual bag now.


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Monday!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini in Milan


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 4495875



I really like this clear bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Great idea and looks perfect! Does it make the bag heavier?


Good question!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini in Milan


Again!!!!!     Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Addicted to bags said:


> Good training of the DH





Iamminda said:


> Agree with ATB — your DH is a good sport for holding your gorgeous bag AND being partly in the picture





southernbelle43 said:


> Now that is a good man!



Thanks all! He really is a good man.


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Venessa84

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora MM
> View attachment 4495327


Loving this shade of blue


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini in Milan


Oooh!   That color!  Swoon


----------



## irinaboyar

Addicted to bags said:


> Great idea and looks perfect! Does it make the bag heavier?


Not really)) The buttons are light weight


----------



## irinaboyar

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow that is really creative. Where in the world did you find all of those antique buttons?


I’ve bought all of them on ebay. Search “antique mother of pearl hand carved buttons” Some are 100 years old... and some are very expensive(50$ for one)... But I like vintage and antique things)) I think, the buttons are more expensive than bag now.. Actually, it is my hobby. I buy old, damaged  designers bags on eBay and restore them, paint and try to make piece of art))


----------



## southernbelle43

irinaboyar said:


> I’ve bought all of them on ebay. Search “antique mother of pearl hand carved buttons” Some are 100 years old... and some are very expensive(50$ for one)... But I like vintage and antique things)) I think, the buttons are more expensive than bag now.. Actually, it is my hobby. I buy old, damaged  designers bags on eBay and restore them, paint and try to make piece of art))


Very creative and the bag is one of a kind.  You are talented.


----------



## whateve

irinaboyar said:


> I’ve bought all of them on ebay. Search “antique mother of pearl hand carved buttons” Some are 100 years old... and some are very expensive(50$ for one)... But I like vintage and antique things)) I think, the buttons are more expensive than bag now.. Actually, it is my hobby. I buy old, damaged  designers bags on eBay and restore them, paint and try to make piece of art))


I'd like to see the others!


----------



## stylistbydesign

irinaboyar said:


> Dolce and Gabanna miss Sicily)) I decorated it with antique mother of pearl buttons.


What a fun idea!  I love antique buttons; I have a Ziploc full of them in my sewing bin.  My high school art teacher gave them to me when his grandmother passed, because he thought I'd love and use them.  To this day, I will replace buttons on special pieces with an antique button from my bag (of course, keeping the button if I get rid of the item itself!).  How great that you're finding these and putting them to beautiful use!


----------



## JoRW

Out to the hairdressers with my Dionysus ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle is having a great time in Milan


----------



## Porschenality

Still carrying my Pashli. I just love the pop of color


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## shesnochill

My Sandqvist Greta


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Always gorgeous! Missing your action shots ^_^


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dyyong said:


> Always gorgeous! *Missing your action shots* ^_^


Can't do that anymore , I bought too many bags and now I live under a bridge


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Can't do that anymore , I bought too many bags and now I live under a bridge


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle is having a great time in Milan


Thanks for sharing your amazing pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Old School Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag


----------



## southernbelle43

My Polene Numero Un.


----------



## Molly0

Packed up for a rainy day.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Can't do that anymore , I bought too many bags and now I live under a bridge


I hear you! Save me a spot under that bridge


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4497910


Pretty bag and flowers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I hear you! Save me a spot under that bridge


Hahahahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Old School Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag
> View attachment 4497703


Your flowers are really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Can't do that anymore , I bought too many bags and now I live under a bridge


Lolol!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> What a fun idea!  I love antique buttons; I have a Ziploc full of them in my sewing bin.  My high school art teacher gave them to me when his grandmother passed, because he thought I'd love and use them.  To this day, I will replace buttons on special pieces with an antique button from my bag (of course, keeping the button if I get rid of the item itself!).  How great that you're finding these and putting them to beautiful use!


Awww, your high school teacher was insightful cuz you are so creative!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting oil changed...and just waiting.


----------



## Shelby33

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4497910


Lovely photo!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Your flowers are really pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww, your high school teacher was insightful cuz you are so creative!


Thank you, SM. He was one of those great encouraging teachers who really loved what he did.  Art class was always one of my happiest hours of the day!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

@Sunshine mama Thank you


----------



## LuckyBitch

southernbelle43 said:


> My Polene Numero Un.
> View attachment 4497750


Beautiful bag, the colour ist fabulous.


----------



## dyyong

I didn’t actually go anywhere but switched to this new to me oldie as soon as I got her


----------



## lf20

I like simple and efficient bags. Eco friendly and which lasts for longer time. As I change bags seldom.
Got mine from Amazon. Nazuka Handbag


----------



## BeachBagGal

lf20 said:


> I like simple and efficient bags. Eco friendly and which lasts for longer time. As I change bags seldom.
> Got mine from Amazon. Nazuka Handbag


I love this bag! Can you only buy this line of bags from amazon?


----------



## muchstuff

Arayla Harlow...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Arayla Harlow...
> View attachment 4498274



I love that purple lining


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love that purple lining


Me too. The bag definitely needs beating up as it's still a little stiff but I'll work on it...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Me too. The bag definitely needs beating up as it's still a little stiff but I'll work on it...



Yeah, you got to train those newbies


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting oil changed...and just waiting.


Is that chain comfortable on the shoulder Smama? Cause it's cute but wondering about comfort.


----------



## lf20

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this bag! Can you only buy this line of bags from amazon?[/ I got  mine from amazon. Its handmade so their stock run out fast. Try searching Nazuka's


----------



## Porschenality

I’m still using my Phillip Lim medium Pashli. Going to be switching out soon.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> I love that purple lining


Me too


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Me too. The bag definitely needs *beating up* as it's still a little stiff but I'll work on it...


Please let me help


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Off White


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle is having a great time in Milan


Hi K!
I have really enjoyed your, "Handbags in Italy" series! Beautiful bags and pics! I hope you have/had a wonderful trip!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that chain comfortable on the shoulder Smama? Cause it's cute but wondering about comfort.


Thank you. Yes, cuz my bag is light.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I practically stole this leather bag because it was such a good deal! So I put my FF strap/scarf for the fun/comfy factor. 
Now it's ready for travel and I don't have to worry about being rough with it if I have to.
I love my new "fendi" bag. LOL.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I practically stole this leather bag because it was such a good deal! So I put my FF strap/scarf for fun/comfy factor.
> Now it's ready for travel and I don't have to worry about being rough with it if I have to.
> I love my new "fendi" bag. LOL.


Looks great SM! Are you vacation traveling? If so, have a wonderful time!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I practically stole this leather bag because it was such a good deal! So I put my FF strap/scarf for fun/comfy factor.
> Now it's ready for travel and I don't have to worry about being rough with it if I have to.
> I love my new "fendi" bag. LOL.



So elegant looking SSSSM.  Love the way you style (or DIY) each bag — you make each one looks like it’s worth a million bucks


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Pollie-Jean said:


> Please let me help


That's a weird pic for a lighthearted bag discussion. Are we condoning bag violence now?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Looks great SM! Are you vacation traveling? If so, have a wonderful time!


Thank you! Just some necessary travels. But I still try to extract some fun out of it!



Iamminda said:


> So elegant looking SSSSM.  Love the way you style (or DIY) each bag — you make each one looks like it’s worth a million bucks


Thank you! YOU make me feel like a million bucks !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Just some necessary travels. *But I still try to extract some fun out of it!*


That's the best way to travel!  Be safe!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi K!
> I have really enjoyed your, "Handbags in Italy" series! Beautiful bags and pics! I hope you have/had a wonderful trip!


thank you kindly!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a weird pic for a lighthearted bag discussion. Are we condoning bag violence now?


Just a bit of light humor I'm sure


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Heading out for birthday dinner with the sparkliest ever YSL WOC


----------



## ksuromax

my brand new BV Nodini on her maiden voyage 
#Genoa


----------



## dyyong

This to the pool


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei
> View attachment 4498659


 Beautiful, a really elegant style.


----------



## coach943

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei
> View attachment 4498659


I love that color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Heading out for birthday dinner with the sparkliest ever YSL WOC


Beautiful bag! Does this mean your cold is gone?


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei
> View attachment 4498659


gorgeous color!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Please let me help


Almost looks like she's swinging an LV ...


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Off White


You've got me looking at this brand now too...


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's a weird pic for a lighthearted bag discussion. Are we condoning bag violence now?


I hadn't read the article when I posted this so have deleted. On a lighter note, there has been many a time where a bit of bag violence has been called for..


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful bag! Does this mean your cold is gone?


Thank you! I’m so much better!


----------



## Porschenality

Happy Friday everybody

I’m having a hard time changing out of her...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Useing this vintage beauty today, happy Friday to all of you


----------



## J.A.N.

Speedy b 30 mon mono


----------



## coach943

Massaccesi Calista in violet Nappa today.


----------



## dyyong

Well loved mini Kanken went to our new daily morning routine


----------



## orchidmyst

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Calista in violet Nappa today.
> 
> View attachment 4499359


I'm carrying violet nappa today too!
Massaccesi Victoria Midi in Violet Nappa


----------



## dyyong

Off to library


----------



## Venessa84

Tried out this Hermes canvas tote I purchased from the H sale yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I love it! It’s super comfy and it fits a ton. I thought I would use it only for the beach but it seems to be a great every day bag for the summer especially with all of the pockets. Do I dare say I like it more than my neverfull?!?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> I'm carrying violet nappa today too!
> Massaccesi Victoria Midi in Violet Nappa


I love that violet. Hooefully it comes back at some point.


----------



## Shelby33

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Calista in violet Nappa today.
> 
> View attachment 4499359


How are you liking this bag? It looks beautiful, all of his bags do..


----------



## christinemliu

Continuing my brown kick...in my new Massaccesi Juliet Midi on her first day out


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Out for dinner with my vintage Burberry mini  tote


----------



## coach943

Shelby33 said:


> How are you liking this bag? It looks beautiful, all of his bags do..


I really love it. It is super light because it barely has any hardware and easy to carry.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Hip...


----------



## dyyong

No time to switch still her at the pool


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Galleria in a light summer drizzle today


----------



## Mcandy

Drinking my mango chill with my new favorite vintage bag!


----------



## Porschenality

Little Miss Eva today


----------



## Molly0

Porschenality said:


> Little Miss Eva today


So cute pic!


----------



## Molly0

Happy to be sharing my Saturday with this 20 year old.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Goyard Artois visited a winery with me today!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

adding to the bags of walmart files.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Galleria in a light summer drizzle today


Wow! Love how she's water resistant. Looks like a commercial for that particular feature


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Happy to be sharing my Saturday with this 20 year old.
> View attachment 4500626


20 yo? Doesn't look a day over 1 yo


----------



## Addicted to bags

This little Coach Tabby 26 arrived in the mail today. Should I keep her? One feature I do like is the two straps. And I like the darker hardware. But do I need another bag?


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> 20 yo? Doesn't look a day over 1 yo


I know eh?  That old glove tanned leather amazes me.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This little Coach Tabby 26 arrived in the mail today. Should I keep her? One feature I do like is the two straps. And I like the darker hardware. But do I need another bag?
> 
> View attachment 4500724
> View attachment 4500725
> View attachment 4500726



This is quite pretty especially with that dress. (And to answer your second question, you, me, and probably everyone else here don’t “need” another bag, lol),


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> This little Coach Tabby 26 arrived in the mail today. *Should I keep her? *One feature I do like is the two straps. And I like the darker hardware. *But do I need another bag? *
> 
> View attachment 4500724
> View attachment 4500725
> View attachment 4500726


Yes! and Yes!
She's beautiful and you "need" her to go with your OOTD!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> This little Coach Tabby 26 arrived in the mail today. Should I keep her? One feature I do like is the two straps. And I like the darker hardware. But do I need another bag?
> 
> View attachment 4500724
> View attachment 4500725
> View attachment 4500726


She looks great on you. (Everything looks great on you, my friend)

I like the bicolour and the darker hardware.  I also think she’s a good colour because you wear a lot of blue. And the baguette shape is fashionable with the shorter strap. But I think she’s a bit flat and long: a bit less elongated would be more proportionate.

On balance, it’s a yes from me, but you need to think if she’s at the top of your wish list and makes your heart sing?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> She looks great on you. (Everything looks great on you, my friend)
> 
> I like the bicolour and the darker hardware.  I also think she’s a good colour because you wear a lot of blue. And the baguette shape is fashionable with the shorter strap. But I think she’s a bit flat and long: a bit less elongated would be more proportionate.
> 
> On balance, it’s a yes from me, but you need to think if she’s at the top of your wish list and makes your heart sing?


You are spot on Miss_Dawn! I agree about the color and darker hardware and I definitely agree with you about the length. I wish she was about an inch less wide. I have to say it probably will go back because of the width.

And thank you for your sweet compliment Miss_Dawn


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This is quite pretty especially with that dress. (And to answer your second question, you, me, and probably everyone else here don’t “need” another bag, lol),


LOL, absolutely true Minda


----------



## lenarmc

My $30 Amazon bag at church brunch. I initially bought it to carry at The Rolling Stones concert last night. I didn’t realize that it had sand in it when purchasing. Couldn’t carry it to the concert. Now, I have to buy one that’s completely clear. I also didn’t realize that this is “inspired” by a Chanel bag.i just fell in love with the pearl strap.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Iamminda said:


> This is quite pretty especially with that dress. (And to answer your second question, you, me, and probably everyone else here don’t “need” another bag, lol),


I also think the bag goes well with your dress but otherwise I feel there's nothing really special about it. You have a wonderful bag collection. In my opinion you don't "need" this bag.


----------



## dyyong

Summer vibes going strong


----------



## Molly0

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4501172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $30 Amazon bag at church brunch. I initially bought it to carry at The Rolling Stones concert last night. I didn’t realize that it had sand in it when purchasing. Couldn’t carry it to the concert. Now, I have to buy one that’s completely clear. I also didn’t realize that this is “inspired” by a Chanel bag.i just fell in love with the pearl strap.


Rolling Stones?!?!  Lucky you!


----------



## westvillage

My BV nodini in canard is with me in the countryside for this gorgeous weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4501172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My $30 Amazon bag at church brunch. I initially bought it to carry at The Rolling Stones concert last night. I didn’t realize that it had sand in it when purchasing. Couldn’t carry it to the concert. Now, I have to buy one that’s completely clear. I also didn’t realize that this is “inspired” by a Chanel bag.i just fell in love with the pearl strap.



This looks like a fun bag with the sand and the oversized pearls — I like it.


----------



## lms910

Valentino for an evening out! Love this bag so much especially since i got it 66% off at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> I also think the bag goes well with your dress but otherwise I feel there's nothing really special about it. You have a wonderful bag collection. In my opinion you don't "need" this bag.


Thanks, I agree. Appreciate your honest feedback


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Iamminda

My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .  

P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


----------



## CoachMaven

I almost forgot about this bag for the summertime, so I needed to bring it out!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


Love your red beauty Minda!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Carried this beauty for the first time today!


----------



## scrpo83

Tod's Sella


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


Bonsoir mademoiselle Rouge! 
I LOVE this bag! Minnie is so lucky!


----------



## lenarmc

Iamminda said:


> This looks like a fun bag with the sand and the oversized pearls — I like it.


Thanks. It’s a bit heavy because there’s sand in the front and back. I did have fun with it. I wore a pearl necklace, bracelet, earrings, and Chanel sunglasses with the mother-of-pearl CCs on the arm. My son told me that I was being extra !


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


Too cute!!!’


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your red beauty Minda!





RuedeNesle said:


> Bonsoir mademoiselle Rouge!
> I LOVE this bag! Minnie is so lucky!





Molly0 said:


> Too cute!!!’



Thanks so much ladies .  I couldn’t resist snapping this picture, lol.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Victoria in Dark Amethyst Verona


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> My BV nodini in canard is with me in the countryside for this gorgeous weekend.
> View attachment 4501344





Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle





CoachMaven said:


> I almost forgot about this bag for the summertime, so I needed to bring it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501485


Good god, Ladies, you rock!!! such a great galore of vivid colours and yummie leather!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle in Marc Chagall museum


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle in Marc Chagall museum


Your bags are having the coolest adventures! I am quite envious.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Your bags are having the coolest adventures! I am quite envious.


thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Good god, Ladies, you rock!!! such a great galore of vivid colours and yummie leather!!



Thanks you K .   

Btw, I agree with Ludmilla — your bags have the most awesome travel adventures


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Victoria in Dark Amethyst Verona
> View attachment 4501781



OMG!  That leather is gorgeous!  It has just the right amount of slouch for that style!


----------



## shesnochill

Sunday Date Night last night


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


What a fun picture!!


----------



## Iamminda

For my fellow bag and Costco fans — wishing you all an Eggscellent Week .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> For my fellow bag and Costco fans — wishing you all an Eggscellent Week .


Omelettin' you slide this time with your pun cuz you are cracking me up! 
Eggstra special bag BTW!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

annaversary said:


> Sunday Date Night last night


You look spectacular!!! And love your DE Papillon!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Omelettin' you slide this time with your pun cuz you are cracking me up!
> Eggstra special bag BTW!!!!



LOL, you are brilliant — you outdid me on this one by miles .  Thanks SSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My Longchamp tote and her new friend at Target .
> 
> P.S. Miss Red here says “bonjour” to @RuedeNesle


I'm loving all the colors!!!! What a feast for my eyes!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


O ! M ! G !


----------



## Scully Piper

Yesterday's bag...Burberry studded Ashby


----------



## AnuShetty

Why is there no thread about Berkin Bags? I recently saw a video about Hermes' Berkin Bags and I was really curious to discuss it. Please guide me to the right place if you can. Thanks in advance


----------



## muchstuff

AnuShetty said:


> Why is there no thread about Berkin Bags? I recently saw a video about Hermes' Berkin Bags and I was really curious to discuss it. Please guide me to the right place if you can. Thanks in advance


Take a look on the Hermes forum.


----------



## AnuShetty

muchstuff said:


> Take a look on the Hermes forum.


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

AnuShetty said:


> Thank you!!


Happy to help!


----------



## LucyMadrid

My new LV capucines soleil


----------



## dyyong

This old girl, trying to rotates my bags more often


----------



## muchstuff

Arayla (made in the US). First generation Harlow (no front outer pocket)...effortless bag to carry!


----------



## HavPlenty

MCM Essential Crossbody Visetos in Cognac


----------



## leechiyong

My favorite ice cream shop offers a surprise on scoops; here’s the design I got this time with my MG Baby Bucket:


----------



## BittyMonkey

leechiyong said:


> My favorite ice cream shop offers a surprise on scoops; here’s the design I got this time with my MG Baby Bucket:
> View attachment 4503214


WTF that ice cream is terrifying!


----------



## leechiyong

BittyMonkey said:


> WTF that ice cream is terrifying!


Lol.  I debated posting this one.  They're normally cuter, like this:


----------



## Specialk22

Ok I had a couple of strong drinks at dinner but I can't stop laughing at this pic.


----------



## dyyong

BittyMonkey said:


> WTF that ice cream is terrifying!





leechiyong said:


> View attachment 4503221
> 
> Lol.  I debated posting this one.  They're normally cuter, like this:





Specialk22 said:


> Ok I had a couple of strong drinks at dinner but I can't stop laughing at this pic.


----------



## Specialk22

Did you eat it? It looks horrified to be eaten. I can't get over it.


----------



## leechiyong

Specialk22 said:


> Did you eat it? It looks horrified to be eaten. I can't get over it.


I did.  Quickly.  I couldn't risk the evil spirits entering the world.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle chilled out in Japanese Garden in Monaco


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Star Backpack in Black Merinos


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle chilled out in Japanese Garden in Monaco


Lady are you going  to travel the whole world?  What magnificent sights you have shared with us.  (And bags, of course). Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Lady are you going  to travel the whole world?  What magnificent sights you have shared with us.  (And bags, of course). Thank you!


thank you!  
we have just landed in our next destination, not yet any bags in action shots, but they will come very soon... 
meanwhile, this was yesterday on our last night in Nice  
BV Nodini in Atlantic 
and as a bonus last view of Nice


----------



## HavPlenty

Another day. Another MCM. Klara medium leather monogram tote.


----------



## TangerineKandy

dyyong said:


>


I'm dying at all these comments!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> thank you!
> we have just landed in our next destination, not yet any bags in action shots, but they will come very soon...
> meanwhile, this was yesterday on our last night in Nice
> BV Nodini in Atlantic
> and as a bonus last view of Nice


Ok will be waiting for your next photos!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle chilled out in Japanese Garden in Monaco


That panda is so cute!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Chloe Marcie today


----------



## ksuromax

HavPlenty said:


> That panda is so cute!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Ok will be waiting for your next photos!!!


here we go!
my new BV small bag in Istanbul


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> here we go!
> my new BV small bag in Istanbul


Love it.  Have you been to all of these places before?  I am jealous.  I love to travel but health issues preclude it, so I will enjoy  your travels and pix!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> View attachment 4503221
> 
> Lol.  I debated posting this one.  They're normally cuter, like this:


This ice cream looks so good! Love your MG tiny bag. Sooo cute!


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it.  Have you been to all of these places before?  I am jealous.  I love to travel but health issues preclude it, so I will enjoy  your travels and pix!


Istanbul - many times, i mean MANY, i really don't know how many! It's our special place, our Honey moon city, so... 
Nice, Monaco, Bologna and Verona - all for the first time, Florence, Milan and Genoa for the 2nd 
i work hard, and i only have 1 month annual leave, which i have to use during kids scool vacs, and i have to get the max of it! so, we plan as many places as we can comfortably visit and take a rental car, and all these pics and memories help me to survive another year of crazy and stressful work as they give me impression of dif vacs in dif places, which feels very full and diverse (i get bored if i stay in one place too long and have nothing new to do)


----------



## HavPlenty

ksuromax said:


> here we go!
> my new BV small bag in Istanbul


Breath taking!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Omelettin' you slide this time with your pun cuz you are cracking me up!
> Eggstra special bag BTW!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Istanbul - many times, i mean MANY, i really don't know how many! It's our special place, our Honey moon city, so...
> Nice, Monaco, Bologna and Verona - all for the first time, Florence, Milan and Genoa for the 2nd
> i work hard, and i only have 1 month annual leave, which i have to use during kids scool vacs, and i have to get the max of it! so, we plan as many places as we can comfortably visit and take a rental car, and all these pics and memories help me to survive another year of crazy and stressful work as they give me impression of dif vacs in dif places, which feels very full and diverse (i get bored if i stay in one place too long and have nothing new to do)


How blessed you are. When I worked I had six weeks off  but could only be gone two at a time, sigh. What wonderful memories you are making. I never  made it to Istanbul sadly.


----------



## christinemliu

Bags at Costco continued...with my new to me Rough & Tumble Subway in dove:


----------



## lenarmc

Found this Coach hobo at a resale shop ($20) yesterday. Left it there but had to go back to get it. I don’t like hobos, but I found myself wanting this one. I bought this Juicy Couture charm bracelet at the same store ($14) to attach to it.


----------



## shoes+handbags

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4504222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Coach hobo at a resale shop ($20) yesterday. Left it there but had to go back to get it. I don’t like hobos, but I found myself wanting this one. I bought this Juicy Couture charm bracelet at the same store ($14) to attach to it.



What a beautiful bag! I love the color.


----------



## Iamminda

christinemliu said:


> Bags at Costco continued...with my new to me Rough & Tumble Subway in dove:
> View attachment 4503975


I really like this dove grey.  Also, I always think about buying a case of those instant ramen but then I don’t eat them often enough and they take up a lot of room.  So I usually buy like one from Walmart etc


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Whitney.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> How blessed you are. When I worked I had six weeks off  but could only be gone two at a time, sigh. What wonderful memories you are making. I never  made it to Istanbul sadly.


my kids have activities, and DH has very dense leave schedule, so we can't do "any time we want" otherwise i'd LOVE to do at least 2 by 2 weeks! Hope, you can make it one day, it's a city full of history and nice food! totally worth the visit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Istanbul - many times, i mean MANY, i really don't know how many! It's our special place, our Honey moon city, so...
> Nice, Monaco, Bologna and Verona - all for the first time, Florence, Milan and Genoa for the 2nd
> i work hard, and i only have 1 month annual leave, which i have to use during kids scool vacs, and i have to get the max of it! so, we plan as many places as we can comfortably visit and take a rental car, and all these pics and memories help me to survive another year of crazy and stressful work as they give me impression of dif vacs in dif places, which feels very full and diverse (i get bored if i stay in one place too long and have nothing new to do)


You have truly mastered the art of vacationing! So many beautiful places and wonderful new memories!
When I was working I used to joke with my co-workers about taking a "Vacation Minute". When things got too stressful I'd stop working, take a deep breath, and just daydream for a minute or two about a wonderful vacation spot I visited. One of my co-workers bought a mini chaise and umbrella (the kind you use to decorate a party tabletop), and wrote on the umbrella, "Vacation (Minute) Time!" It was nice to escape even for a minute.  If I had taken the trips you take every year I think I would have been in a "vacation coma", with all the memories I'd want to relive!
Thanks for taking time from your vacation to share the world with us! Wishing you continued safe travels and wonderful times!


----------



## J.A.N.

Yellow Epi Mabillon Rucksack


----------



## dyyong

Yesterday at kids lessons


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme + Myhandle


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> You have truly mastered the art of vacationing! So many beautiful places and wonderful new memories!
> When I was working I used to joke with my co-workers about taking a "Vacation Minute". When things got too stressful I'd stop working, take a deep breath, and just daydream for a minute or two about a wonderful vacation spot I visited. One of my co-workers bought a mini chaise and umbrella (the kind you use to decorate a party tabletop), and wrote on the umbrella, "Vacation (Minute) Time!" It was nice to escape even for a minute.  If I had taken the trips you take every year I think I would have been in a "vacation coma", with all the memories I'd want to relive!
> Thanks for taking time from your vacation to share the world with us! Wishing you continued safe travels and wonderful times!


thank you very much!!


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> You have truly mastered the art of vacationing! So many beautiful places and wonderful new memories!
> When I was working I used to joke with my co-workers about taking a "Vacation Minute". When things got too stressful I'd stop working, take a deep breath, and just daydream for a minute or two about a wonderful vacation spot I visited. One of my co-workers bought a mini chaise and umbrella (the kind you use to decorate a party tabletop), and wrote on the umbrella, "Vacation (Minute) Time!" It was nice to escape even for a minute.  If I had taken the trips you take every year I think I would have been in a "vacation coma", with all the memories I'd want to relive!
> Thanks for taking time from your vacation to share the world with us! Wishing you continued safe travels and wonderful times!


I like your vacation minute. We all should do that even at home.  I believe it is also called, “stop and smell the roses.”


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> I like your vacation minute. We all should do that even at home.  I believe it is also called, “stop and smell the roses.”


Hi SB!
Thanks! Yes, we should stop and smell the roses!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme + Myhandle



I love this handle!!!   And I really like the look of all the Lockme styles


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Alexia Midi in Black Vacchetta


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this handle!!!   And I really like the look of all the Lockme styles


Thank you!  I don't know why I didn't think of it before...I've had this for years.


----------



## Molly0

This seems like a good choice for those “lazy, hazy, crazy” days of summer.


----------



## christinemliu

Iamminda said:


> I really like this dove grey.  Also, I always think about buying a case of those instant ramen but then I don’t eat them often enough and they take up a lot of room.  So I usually buy like one from Walmart etc


Thank you! I love the color and the buttery leather for sure. When the ramen goes on sale, I don't think twice haha but that is because I have a family of 6, we can go through them pretty fast. I double stack them up in the cupboard to fit them. But the problem is the flavor/brand Costco sells always changes...some we like better than others. Once in awhile too, I really don't feel like eating what I cooked, so the rest of the family eats what I made and I happily make myself a ramen haha!


----------



## lenarmc

shoes+handbags said:


> What a beautiful bag! I love the color.



Thank you. I’m not a big Coach fan, but I fell in love with the color. The brown is so pretty.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Massaccesi Victoria midi in dark amethyst and navy color block. I like it so much I have ordered another one customized in black and white. The snaps work to hold the bag in either shape that you want.


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB!
> Thanks! Yes, we should stop and smell the roses!


or, stop and think of timeless... 
my small BV visited the Topkapi Palace today, the residence of Osman Sultans for centuries. 
and they had a church on the same site! (shot #5) 
shot #3 is in Sultan's library


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> or, stop and think of timeless...
> my small BV visited the Topkapi Palace today, the residence of Osman Sultans for centuries.
> and they had a church on the same site! (shot #5)
> shot #3 is in Sultan's library


Keep those photos coming!!!


----------



## muchstuff

My new Bao Bao...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My new Bao Bao...
> 
> View attachment 4505037


Those bags are so intriguing! Is this your first one?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Those bags are so intriguing! Is this your first one?


Second. I love them, They're not cozy bags like a soft leather but they're so architecturally interesting that I can't resist them.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My new Bao Bao...
> 
> View attachment 4505037


cool! 
for those un-enlightened, could you post a side by side shot to see the difference, please?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> cool!
> for those un-enlightened, could you post a side by side shot to see the difference, please?


Side by side with what my friend?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Side by side with what my friend?


your 2 bags


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> your 2 bags


OK, here you go. The black is a 6 x 6 (counting the squares) and is 13" x 13". The other is an 11 x 11 and is 15.5" x 15'5". To make it even more confusing the 7x7 is quite a bit smaller than the 6 x 6 ...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OK, here you go. The black is a 6 x 6 (counting the squares) and is 13" x 13". The other is an 11 x 11 and is 15.5" x 15'5". To make it even more confusing the 7x7 is quite a bit smaller than the 6 x 6 ...
> View attachment 4505104


thanks! 
i like the silver (?) one, i think in the lighter colour the mosaic effect looks better
are the handles comfortable on the shoulder?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> i like the silver (?) one, i think in the lighter colour the mosaic effect looks better
> are the handles comfortable on the shoulder?


It's actually three different colours. The handles are comfy enough, the only thing I find is in the summer with no sleeves the PVC can feel a bit un-cosy. Not just the handles, but my arm against the bag. I use a fair amount of lotion so maybe it's just me.


----------



## Molly0

I’m going to date myself here but does anyone remember that gum called “Thrills”?  I found this Coach in a consignment store today that reminded me of it, and I couldn’t resist. Now I hope I can find the “Thrills” to match.  haha.


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to date myself here but does anyone remember that gum called “Thrills”?  I found this Coach in a consignment store today that reminded me of it, and I couldn’t resist. Now I hope I can find the “Thrills” to match.  haha.
> View attachment 4505524


They sell it in a store near me .


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> They sell it in a store near me .


So cool!  I need to check out some “corner” stores I guess.


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> So cool!  I need to check out some “corner” stores I guess.


Yup, try some of the candy-specific stores that sell old-time stuff. It's quite the trip down memory lane .


----------



## muchstuff

This is what I picked up the other day...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> ... the only thing I find is in the summer with no sleeves the PVC can feel a bit un-cosy. Not just the handles, but my arm against the bag...


yes, that's what i thought as well, in my place i'd go nuts to carry one of these, it would stick to me fully!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, that's what i thought as well, in my place i'd go nuts to carry one of these, it would stick to me fully!


You could do a cross body.  @frenziedhandbag carries hers in Spore, ask her how she does with hers! As I said part of it could be my use of lotions...perhaps the matte ones would be a better choice?


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> *or, stop and think of timeless... *
> my small BV visited the Topkapi Palace today, the residence of Osman Sultans for centuries.
> and they had a church on the same site! (shot #5)
> shot #3 is in Sultan's library


YES! 
So _BEAUTIFUL!_


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> This is what I picked up the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4505526


Where??


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You could do a cross body.  @frenziedhandbag carries hers in Spore, ask her how she does with hers! As I said part of it could be my use of lotions...perhaps the matte ones would be a better choice?


don't push me to the edge of the cliff, please!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini today, but don't look at the bag, look higher!! i don't know how i managed to capture that!!


----------



## tatertot

Taking my new Mulberry large Seaton for a spin today


----------



## TangerineKandy

Can't get enough of this bag!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini today, but don't look at the bag, look higher!! i don't know how i managed to capture that!!


Wow!  This deserves a prize or something.   What a shot!  I think the Purse forum should definitely give you a prize!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Hera in Purple Nappa


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  This deserves a prize or something.   What a shot!  I think the Purse forum should definitely give you a prize!


----------



## ksuromax

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Hera in Purple Nappa
> View attachment 4505759


what a colour!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini today, but don't look at the bag, look higher!! i don't know how i managed to capture that!!


Wow! That's amazing. But pardon my ignorance. What may I ask is that?


----------



## Sunshine mama

In the car while DH is going through the car wash. I think these soap colors are so cool! And I think the colors match my bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That's amazing. But pardon my ignorance. What may I ask is that?


i GUESS that was a bee that was flying by and got into the shot accidentally 
i saw it only when i opened the picture later!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> In the car while DH is going through the car wash. I think these soap colors are so cool! And I think the colors match my bag!


gosh, that's cool!! 
the last shot looks very much like aurora borealis!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> i GUESS that was a bee that was flying by and got into the shot accidentally
> i saw it only when i opened the picture later!


That is one HUMONGOUS bee!



ksuromax said:


> gosh, that's cool!!
> the last shot looks very much like aurora borealis!!


I know right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> In the car while DH is going through the car wash. I think these soap colors are so cool! And I think the colors match my bag!


I love these pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love these pictures!


Thank you RN!  I feel like I'm in a ride at a theme park for some reason when I go through this car wash.  It's  really cool going through it. Boy I sound like a nerd.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN!  I feel like I'm in a ride at a theme park for some reason when I go through this car wash.  It's  really cool going through it. Boy I sound like a nerd.


 You don't sound like a nerd. Sometimes simple pleasures are the most fun.  I like going through the car wash too. And like an amusement ride, it's over too quickly.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> In the car while DH is going through the car wash. I think these soap colors are so cool! And I think the colors match my bag!


Love the colors of this picture .  Your Cassette Bag is super cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You don't sound like a nerd. Sometimes simple pleasures are the most fun.  I like going through the car wash too. And like an amusement ride, it's over too quickly.


So true! It's over before we know it!



Iamminda said:


> Love the colors of this picture .  Your Cassette Bag is super cute.


Thank you IM!! I've downsized to a tiny wallet and a tiny pochette from Daiso, and now this bag seems cavernous!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> i GUESS that was a bee that was flying by and got into the shot accidentally
> i saw it only when i opened the picture later!


Oh. I thought it was a butterfly!  Well whatever it is, it is still awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i GUESS that was a bee that was flying by and got into the shot accidentally
> i saw it only when i opened the picture later!


Lol when I first opened your post only the top one was showing on this mini iPad, so I spent 5” trying to find the darn bee.


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Where??


Fort Langley, BC, Canada


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> don't push me to the edge of the cliff, please!


They're really great bags ksuro and there's a hobo I'd love to have...


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Fort Langley, BC, Canada


Oh bummer


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Oh bummer


Want me to mail you some?


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Want me to mail you some?


That would be nice! Joke aside, can you really? I meant a custom allow??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to date myself here but does anyone remember that gum called “Thrills”?  I found this Coach in a consignment store today that reminded me of it, and I couldn’t resist. Now I hope I can find the “Thrills” to match.  haha.
> View attachment 4505524


I googled this gum and found out that it's a Canadian brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Then I accidentally pressed Canadian gum brands  and this is what I found. 
I had no idea that all these flavors were Canadian!


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I googled this gum and found out that it's a Canadian brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Then I accidentally pressed Canadian gum brands  and this is what I found.
> I had no idea that all these flavors were Canadian!


Whaaaaaaaaat?????


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> That would be nice! Joke aside, can you really? I meant a custom allow??


Can’t imagine why not, it’s not like its an agricultural product or contraband of any sort!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?????


That I've never heard of "Thrills", or that all these gum flavors are Canadian?


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> That I've never heard of "Thrills", or that all these gum flavors are Canadian?


I always thought it’s American? Or I just assumed it is


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Can’t imagine why not, it’s not like its an agricultural product or contraband of any sort!


Let me google, don’t want to get on the bad side of them *wink wink*


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I googled this gum and found out that it's a Canadian brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Then I accidentally pressed Canadian gum brands  and this is what I found.
> I had no idea that all these flavors were Canadian!


Bless your heart! 
OH CANADA!


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> I always thought it’s American? Or I just assumed it is


Americans think everything is made in the US . Nestle bought out  the Canadian company in the 80s I think.


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Bless your heart!
> OH CANADA!


Apparently we like to chew


----------



## Molly0

So did they not have”Thrills” in the US?  That would be a sad thought for my teenage self!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I googled this gum and found out that it's a Canadian brand.  I've never heard of it before.  Then I accidentally pressed Canadian gum brands  and this is what I found.
> I had no idea that all these flavors were Canadian!


That list can't be right, double bubble is American.


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> So did they not have”Thrills” in the US?  That would be a sad thought for my teenage self!


You like gum that tastes like soap too?


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Americans think everything is made in the US . Nestle bought out  the Canadian company in the 80s I think.


So true!! Must stop assuming!


----------



## dyyong

Molly0 said:


> So did they not have”Thrills” in the US?  That would be a sad thought for my teenage self!


I have never seen it. At least not at where I live


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> That list can't be right, double bubble is American.


I don't know anything about gum. I just screenshot the pictures.


----------



## jp23

I carried my vintage Hermès ring bag today
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## christinemliu

dyyong said:


> I have never seen it. At least not at where I live


I as well. I was born and raised on the west coast in the US and live on the east coast now, never seen it here.
And so that I am still on point on this thread haha, the bags I used today:
Rough & Tumble Subway and Massaccesi Selene Zip Midi!


----------



## whateve

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4504222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this Coach hobo at a resale shop ($20) yesterday. Left it there but had to go back to get it. I don’t like hobos, but I found myself wanting this one. I bought this Juicy Couture charm bracelet at the same store ($14) to attach to it.


What a deal on the charm bracelet! Each of those charms was sold separately. The candy jar retailed for $48.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Went hiking/walking by the river today with visiting family, and Henri Bendel Turnlock Satchel, which is ideal for all day outings and excursions.


----------



## Narnanz

jp23 said:


> I carried my vintage Hermès ring bag today
> Thanks for letting me share


Bit of a stupid quedtion....is that Vintage?....either way its lovely.


----------



## jp23

Narnanz said:


> Bit of a stupid quedtion....is that Vintage?....either way its lovely.



Not stupid at all! Yes it’s vintage crocodile 60s/70s probably I have a similar black one as well ☺️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga F/W 05 grey City ...


----------



## Narnanz

Three days of bags..
Coach on thursday , the thrifted rehabbed Mellencamp leather tote friday and my Longchamp top handle today.
Trying to use as many bags during the week as I can so they all get an airing.


----------



## orchidmyst

ksuromax said:


> what a colour!!


Yes, the purple nappa is really nice.
I always want another bag in this leather but am distracted by other leathers.


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> You like gum that tastes like soap too?


Yup!  & I bought a bag just because the colour was the colour of Thrills!


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Yup!  & I bought a bag just because the colour was the colour of Thrills!


I need to start shipping gum south ...


----------



## leechiyong

Taking in a ball game with LV:


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They're really great bags ksuro and there's a hobo I'd love to have...
> View attachment 4506197


black is too plain, but i saw an old post of the glosssy red one, THAT was a stunner!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> black is too plain, but i saw an old post of the glosssy red one, THAT was a stunner!!


I like the matte black. But there are enough colours to make even you happy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Today, a small bag is enough


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I like the matte black. But there are enough colours to make even you happy!


lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Today, a small bag is enough


Even before I saw who posted this picture, I knew it was you! Nice bag/strap combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Taking in a ball game with LV:
> View attachment 4506411


Either you must love baseball, and/or you are related to someone who plays! Cute bag and background picture! ....as always!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Either you must love baseball, and/or you are related to someone who plays! Cute bag and background picture! ....as always!!!


 That's funny! I was thinking the same thing! 
@leechiyong, I love how much you enjoy a day at a baseball game!


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> Can’t imagine why not, it’s not like its an agricultural product or contraband of any sort!


Found it at Amazon! Thank you for the offer! *off to order me some butter rum candies*


----------



## Molly0

dyyong said:


> Found it at Amazon! Thank you for the offer! *off to order me some butter rum candies*


Man, you can find anything on amazon!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Rua Angelica in Amethyst Pompei


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Either you must love baseball, and/or you are related to someone who plays! Cute bag and background picture! ....as always!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> That's funny! I was thinking the same thing!
> @leechiyong, I love how much you enjoy a day at a baseball game!


 I fell in love with baseball going to spring training games as a child.  If only I had a family member who played, tickets might be cheaper lol.


----------



## dyyong

Molly0 said:


> Man, you can find anything on amazon!


R


Molly0 said:


> Man, you can find anything on amazon!


right?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga small Bazar clutch in Bodrum Marina


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m going to try out this tiny little cutie.  The lovely experts over on the Coach thread helped me to determine its from about 2012.  I never really had any color block items back when they were popular, but I’m lovin’ the unusual shades of “cappuccino”, “oyster”, and yellow.


----------



## missconvy

Out for a hike


----------



## SohviAnneli

Out with my Gucci dionysus woc! And it is only +9°C even though it is the beginig of august..


----------



## Venessa84

It was a nice night for some baseball, Diorama, and Gucci mules


----------



## Addicted to bags

Venessa84 said:


> It was a nice night for some baseball, Diorama, and Gucci mules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4507293


Home team mules? Love 'em!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tonights bag... An oldie but goodie.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Even before I saw who posted this picture, I knew it was you! Nice bag/strap combo!


That's really a great compliment !  Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Tonights bag... An oldie but goodie.
> 
> View attachment 4507362
> View attachment 4507364



This bag is lovely especially paired with your cute outfit — red Epi is so classic and timeless.


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> Found it at Amazon! Thank you for the offer! *off to order me some butter rum candies*


Glad you found some!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This bag is lovely especially paired with your cute outfit — red Epi is so classic and timeless.


Thanks Minda


----------



## dyyong

Early milk & bagel run


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Tonights bag... An oldie but goodie.
> 
> View attachment 4507362
> View attachment 4507364





Iamminda said:


> This bag is lovely especially paired with your cute outfit — red Epi is so classic and timeless.


What she said!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's really a great compliment !  Thanks


I LOVE this!!! Where's the scream button?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mcm + Coach


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm + Coach


You carried two purses at once today?!?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm + Coach



Double treats today .  I especially like that pink Parker — so feminine and classy.



Addicted to bags said:


> You carried two purses at once today?!?



because two beauties > one beauty


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Mcm + Coach


Beautiful bags. Love both of them. So unique.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> You carried two purses at once today?!?


Hahahaha lol I wish I could! It was DD2!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> Beautiful bags. Love both of them. So unique.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is DD with the bag and her new shoes that pair  perfectly together.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme + Myhandle


Beautiful❤


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful❤


Thank you!


----------



## elisabettaverde

jp23 said:


> I carried my vintage Hermès ring bag today]
> 
> @jp23
> What a great sense of style!! Beautiful


----------



## elisabettaverde

Marc Jacobs Large Baroque in Cherry Blossom.. perfect accessory with this floral Calvin Klein dress (scored from Nordstrom Rack with an extra 25%, grand total $26 )!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Double treats today .  I especially like that pink Parker — so feminine and classy.
> 
> 
> 
> because two beauties > one beauty


Thank you IM!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga and BV travel trio...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Back by the river today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

So even the Chanel suits me 
Chanel purists like to please look away


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> So even the Chanel suits me
> Chanel purists like to please look away


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> So even the Chanel suits me
> Chanel purists like to please look away


Again..
Love whatv you did. So edgy!


----------



## HavPlenty

Rebecca Minkoff Perry Satchel


----------



## HavPlenty

dyyong said:


>


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Sabrina in Purple Merinos


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina in Purple Merinos
> View attachment 4508720
> 
> View attachment 4508721



It looks like the Merinos leather suits this style of bag.  Is it comfortable to carry?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Life has been busy. I’ve missed you guys!!!

This past week was the annual _best week of the year!!!_  THE STAR TREK CONVENTION in LAS VEGAS!!!! 

So, my usual bags were shunned in favor of my “Bag of Holding” conference bag for day and a cheapy small clip on bra wallet for hanging out / clubbing at night. LOL! It was a blast to be geeky goofy with my besties!!  #exhaustedbuthappy


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> It looks like the Merinos leather suits this style of bag.  Is it comfortable to carry?


Yes, I like to carry by shoulder or messenger style and change to carry by hand sometimes and the Sabrina is quite comfortable.
Plus I upgraded the messenger strap to 1.2" wide (highly recommend this) as the Sabrina bag is huge and I stuff it full and put a water bottle in it.
If you plan to fold the handles down, then any of the flexible leathers would suit.
Merinos is the lightest.
I have this in nappa and verona leather for the Sabrina Midi and they work very well with this style.


----------



## Narnanz

Sparkletastic said:


> Life has been busy. I’ve missed you guys!!!
> 
> This past week was the annual _best week of the year!!!_  THE STAR TREK CONVENTION in LAS VEGAS!!!!
> 
> So, my usual bags were shunned in favor of my “Bag of Holding” conference bag for day and a cheapy small clip on bra wallet for hanging out / clubbing at night. LOL! It was a blast to be geeky goofy with my besties!!  #exhaustedbuthappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508916


Looks like so much fun...glad you had the best time with your besties.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tiny Fendi.


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny Fendi.


Timeless!! Is this vintage or? Sorry I am out of the trends loop long! Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> Timeless!! Is this vintage or? Sorry I am out of the trends loop long! Lol


Thank you! 
Yes. It's old. Not sure if it's  legit vintage cuz I don't know the year.


----------



## lenarmc

My handbags from the weekend. I wore the Coach bag to an MC Hammer concert. The little Marc Jacobs bag was worn to church the next day.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Yes, I like to carry by shoulder or messenger style and change to carry by hand sometimes and the Sabrina is quite comfortable.
> Plus I upgraded the messenger strap to 1.2" wide (highly recommend this) as the Sabrina bag is huge and I stuff it full and put a water bottle in it.
> If you plan to fold the handles down, then any of the flexible leathers would suit.
> Merinos is the lightest.
> I have this in nappa and verona leather for the Sabrina Midi and they work very well with this style.


Oh how fun. I am dating myself, but I admit to being old. My son and I attended one of the original Star Trek conventions years ago.  Nichelle Nichols (Ohura) was there and she sang.  She has a beautiful voice.  We bought Star Trek shirts and mine is still in the closet!  Fond memories. i am such a Star Wars and Star Trek fan.  As an aside. My daughter is dating a guy who is friends with William Shatner.  Recently she asked Bill and his wife to show up for her guy's birthday and they did come.


----------



## dyyong

Still rocking this BV until tomorrow new goodies arrive


----------



## RuedeNesle

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4509052
> View attachment 4509053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My handbags from the weekend. I wore the Coach bag to an MC Hammer concert. The little Marc Jacobs bag was worn to church the next day.


Your bags are "2 legit 2 quit"!  I especially love the little Marc Jacobs!  I hope you enjoyed the concert!


----------



## Molly0

dyyong said:


> Still rocking this BV until tomorrow new goodies arrive


Love this!


----------



## dyyong

Molly0 said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Selene in Blue Africa


----------



## Glttglam

Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


----------



## leechiyong

Chloe Mini Pixie:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Chloe Mini Pixie:
> View attachment 4509484



Like your dress a lot — looks great with the bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Glttglam said:


> Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


That’s super cute. Has a Reed Krakoff vibe.


----------



## iqaganda

First day of school with my Luella Gisele in Lilac!


----------



## Molly0

Little old vintage Coach


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hermes Evelyne in Malachite today


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Evelyne in Malachite today



Wow, I love this gorgeous color.  Is this your first Evelyn? I know you have other beautiful H bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Wow, I love this gorgeous color.  Is this your first Evelyn? I know you have other beautiful H bags


This is my first Evelyn and I got her about 2 years ago. I just don't wear her very often. It was my first ever H bag and the start of the slippery slope


----------



## LuvNLux

Molly0 said:


> Little old vintage Coach
> View attachment 4509624



Luv your vintage Coach in that nice heavy leather!  I think it have this same one, but did you add the gold chain?  Mine did not come with a chain.  Do you know the style name?


----------



## HavPlenty

Today was a Speedy B 30 day.


----------



## Molly0

LuvNLux said:


> Luv your vintage Coach in that nice heavy leather!  I think it have this same one, but did you add the gold chain?  Mine did not come with a chain.  Do you know the style name?


Thanks. Yes I did add the gold chain (just to grab sometimes in my hand instead of using it crossbody).  I took it off of a LV pouch. . 
The bag is called a Carnival Bag. It is from 1995.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Evelyne in Malachite today


Love that color!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny Fendi.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Can ya'll guess I love  red? I use my own towel cuz I kinda get grossed out with the gym towels.
The bag is  from Gap I got for $5.00 a loonnngggg time ago. And the glasses are TF glasses, which I love! My multifocal contacts were a joke, so I caved in and decided to go 4 eyes.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Can ya'll guess I love  red? I use my own towel cuz I kinda get grossed out with the gym towels.
> The bag is  from Gap I got for $5.00 a loonnngggg time ago. And the glasses are TF glasses, which I love! My multifocal contacts were a joke, so I caved in and decided to go 4 eyes.


Love those glasses!


----------



## coach943

Vintage Coach Baxter in British Tan


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Can ya'll guess I love  red? I use my own towel cuz I kinda get grossed out with the gym towels.
> The bag is  from Gap I got for $5.00 a loonnngggg time ago. And the glasses are TF glasses, which I love! My multifocal contacts were a joke, so I caved in and decided to go 4 eyes.


I LOVE that you LOVE RED!  I can carry red bags all day, any day, but as much as I want to, (and I really want to) I haven't bought a pair of red glasses yet! Okay, my next pair will be red! (But don't hold me to that! )
P.S. I tried multifocal contacts also. They didn't work for me either. I love your red glasses!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Love those glasses!


Thank you Molly!



RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE that you LOVE RED!  I can carry red bags all day, any day, but as much as I want to, (and I really want to) I haven't bought a pair of red glasses yet! Okay, my next pair will be red! (But don't hold me to that! )
> P.S. I tried multifocal contacts also. They didn't work for me either. I love your red glasses!


Thank you!
Haha! I just knew I would get your attention with red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coach943 said:


> Vintage Coach Baxter in British Tan
> View attachment 4510052


I love this leather/color/shape/handle combination!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Tulipano in Eggplant Pompei


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Evelyne in Malachite today


A truly beautiful bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Michael Kors Gramercy Tote. Found this on the clearance table at Macys.


----------



## HavPlenty

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano in Eggplant Pompei
> View attachment 4510198


Love this color! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Glttglam said:


> Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


Very pretty, congrats!


----------



## Glttglam

baghabitz34 said:


> Very pretty, congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> A truly beautiful bag.


Thank you LuckyBitch ( your name)


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4510603



Your Costco shopping cart is empty!!!   Lol.  Love your beautiful Essential Trunk — you got the best mini and micro bags


----------



## ksuromax

BV small bag and the giant mussles shells


----------



## Ludmilla

My Marcie.


----------



## Tingeling

Vintage 1963 Kelly 32


----------



## IntheOcean

Proenza Schouler PS1 in the size Extra Large. It looks blue-ish in this picture for some reason, but it's actually black.


----------



## orchidmyst

Laael Pink iPad Bag


----------



## fendifemale

Ride or Die (Shotgun!)
Karla hobo


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> Can ya'll guess I love  red? I use my own towel cuz I kinda get grossed out with the gym towels.
> The bag is  from Gap I got for $5.00 a loonnngggg time ago. And the glasses are TF glasses, which I love! My multifocal contacts were a joke, so I caved in and decided to go 4 eyes.



I had that bag in navy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4511152
> 
> Ride or Die (Shotgun!)
> Karla hobo


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> I had that bag in navy!


LOL I have another one in purple too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4511152
> 
> Ride or Die (Shotgun!)
> Karla hobo


Love this bright red with the cute charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

orchidmyst said:


> Laael Pink iPad Bag
> View attachment 4511116


This is such a pretty pink bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4510735
> 
> My Marcie.


I really wanted a Marcie until I tried one one and realized that the handles are quite firm. Don't they hurt your shoulder or do you hand carry?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tingeling said:


> View attachment 4510749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1963 Kelly 32


Wow, 56 years old!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, 56 years old!


I appreciate the math. Didn't want to use the calculator!


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bright red with the cute charm!


Thank you! A lady in a neighboring town makes these out of vintage bags that are in bad shape. She takes what can be salvaged and makes pet charms. Labs, poodles, daschunds, boston terriers and kitties.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I appreciate the math. Didn't want to use the calculator!


----------



## HavPlenty

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4511152
> 
> Ride or Die (Shotgun!)
> Karla hobo


MCM has really stepped up their game. This is gorgeous.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Evelyne in Malachite today


This looks good on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4510603


----------



## Pollie-Jean

small 4G Pandora


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> small 4G Pandora


I like this picture a lot — everything in it looks so luxurious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> small 4G Pandora


What brand is this?
JK! 
LOVE this whole scene here!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> What brand is this?
> JK!
> LOVE this whole scene here!


Thanks , dear !
jee-VOHN-shee 
( GIVENCHY )
I have actually mispronounced it for a long time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> I like this picture a lot — everything in it looks so *luxurious*.


Thanks , but this is deceptive


----------



## HavPlenty

Pollie-Jean said:


> small 4G Pandora


You have such a lovely collection!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Dylan


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4511990


YUM!


----------



## fendifemale

HavPlenty said:


> MCM has really stepped up their game. This is gorgeous.


Thank you! I'm eyeballing the drawstring bucket bag now.


----------



## the_comfortista

Hermes Massai Cut bag in the color Mykonos


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> I really wanted a Marcie until I tried one one and realized that the handles are quite firm. Don't they hurt your shoulder or do you hand carry?


Most of the time I carry my medium Marcie  with the shoulder strap. Or hand carry. But not because the handles are to stiff but too short for me to carry her for a long while this way. 
Hmmm. I have a large Marcie without strap that I carry on the shoulder. The straps never hurt. But, I got the large Marcie preloved.
I guess this answer is not really helpful.


----------



## dyyong

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks , dear !
> jee-VOHN-shee
> ( GIVENCHY )
> I have actually mispronounced it for a long time


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Most of the time I carry my medium Marcie  with the shoulder strap. Or hand carry. But not because the handles are to stiff but too short for me to carry her for a long while this way.
> Hmmm. I have a large Marcie without strap that I carry on the shoulder. The straps never hurt. But, I got the large Marcie preloved.
> I guess this answer is not really helpful.


Thanks, I was wondering if the handles do soften up, it sounds like they would.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!

LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!
> 
> LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau
> View attachment 4512511


I like this edgy look with the faces bandeau!


----------



## the_comfortista

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4511990



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!
> 
> LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau
> View attachment 4512511


I really like this bag SBD and how you've styled her so "extra"


----------



## leechiyong

SDJ Toy:


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!
> 
> LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau
> View attachment 4512511



Love this Beaubourg (as well as your other one ).  This bandeau is so cool and really gives me a David Bowie/Z Stardust vibe.


----------



## Tingeling

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, 56 years old!


Lol, yes she is 12 years older than me


----------



## Narnanz

Out to brunch.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I like this edgy look with the faces bandeau!


Thank you, SSSSSM! I had to have this one......it was just too cool. 



Addicted to bags said:


> I really like this bag SBD and how you've styled her so "extra"


Thanks, ATB! You know I always have to add a little sumpin’ sumpin’.  P. S. Your Malachite Evelyne is so cool....I didn’t know that was the bag that started your love affair with Hermes!



Iamminda said:


> Love this Beaubourg (as well as your other one ).  This bandeau is so cool and really gives me a David Bowie/Z Stardust vibe.


Thank you, Minda!   That’s EXACTLY why I had to have one.....such a retro 80s/Bowie vibe.  It was better in person than I expected it to be (really vibrant colors!).


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Out to brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512962


The strap looks gorgeous with that bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if the handles do soften up, it sounds like they would.


Yes I think so. But, straps add a lot of weight to the bag for sure.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Goyard Artois at a wine club member party.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Penelope in Orange Washed Lamb


----------



## westvillage

Another beautiful summer weekend in the countryside. I store the oldies that I can’t part with here and this weekend I’ve brought out my Coach lasercut tote from 2012. I loved wearing this indestructible bag with the cutouts that look like fireworks. But she is definitely a girl of a certain age now and I don’t use her back to the city. We’re having our moment ...


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in Orange Washed Lamb
> View attachment 4513446



Lovely color, It looks so soft.  Did you use a spray protectant on the leather?  Did you customize it at all?  I love the way that Marco guides you through the customization process so that you can order exactly what you want.


----------



## dyyong

Another groceries run. Since summer vacation started I feel like grocery run had been tripled!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma bb denim rouge.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma bb denim rouge.


She's such a cutie!
I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Porschenality

She just got here by flight. DH brought her over from London. Here’s my new Riverside in black. I’m providing pics to show her carried different four different ways...


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> She's such a cutie!
> I hope you're having a great weekend!


Awww. Thank you RM! I hope you are too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Porschenality said:


> She just got here by flight. DH brought her over from London. Here’s my new Riverside in black. I’m providing pics to show her carried different four different ways...


Congrats! It looks really lovely on you in 4 different ways!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma bb denim rouge.


This is such a beautiful picture!!   Love all the decor and furniture of the places you have been hanging out this weekend


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Lovely color, It looks so soft.  Did you use a spray protectant on the leather?  Did you customize it at all?  I love the way that Marco guides you through the customization process so that you can order exactly what you want.


I have not used any spray protectant on the orange washed lamb leather yet.
The leather is really very soft and has a subtle shine to it.
I customize the Penelope with removable straps and adding a short handle strap (about 17") for hand holding or carrying on the shoulder, right under the arm.
Everyone has different preferences for strap lengths and handle drops and I really like being able to customize that.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Today I wore a ruffled dark blue dress and Kate Spade espadrilles with this sweet little quilted leather clutch by Vera Bradley.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> The strap looks gorgeous with that bag!


Yes Im really happy with it. The Bag did come with a crossbody strap but its too long . Luckily I have many straps that work with this one. The Brownyblack edgecote helps


----------



## Molly0




----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma bb denim rouge.


That's a hot bag !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!
> 
> LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau
> View attachment 4512511


Love me a hot tote bag ! This one is awesome !!!
"J!m"


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful picture!!   Love all the decor and furniture of the places you have been hanging out this weekend


Thank you! It's been hectic but fun!



jimmie staton said:


> That's a hot bag !
> "J!m"


You are kind and funny!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's been hectic but fun!
> 
> 
> You are kind and funny!


I can be... I can be. lol
"J!m"


----------



## missconvy

Handbag hangover.


----------



## pmburk

YSL duffle 6.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Theia Midi in Lilac Pebbled


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Love me a hot tote bag ! This one is awesome !!!
> "J!m"


Why, thank you, kind sir! Still cracking up at "hot tote bag"......  Right back atcha, Mr. Hot Gucci Socks.


----------



## themeanreds

This morning's Starbucks run


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's been hectic but fun!
> 
> 
> You are kind and funny!


I must apologize, I didn't see the top quote on your hectic but fun time... I was thinking back to when I had fun, but it was hectic and that was some of the most memorable times, once I got a chance to breath. lol.
"J!m"


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Rain all day so I took  my Speedy B25 out with  me.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Why, thank you, kind sir! Still cracking up at "hot tote bag"......  Right back atcha, Mr. Hot Gucci Socks.


Aw shucks... Thank you so very much ! I think that is going to be my new handle... 'Mr. Hot Gucci Socks !'  I am over here blushing like crazy !!! I am a man, a straight man, and I can appreciate a "Hot Tote bag"... I have the Gucci Graffiti Tote and the Gucci Supreme Patch Tote, and these bags are a few years old, and I still get rave reviews... I have been looking at your tote and thinking of getting one. I like totes that are not commonly seen a lot or at all or can be faked. You have great style and wonderful taste... Can't wait to see more post from you... I can learn from you.
"J!m"


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga 08 marine Day...


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Aw shucks... Thank you so very much ! I think that is going to be my new handle... 'Mr. Hot Gucci Socks !'  I am over here blushing like crazy !!! I am a man, a straight man, and I can appreciate a "Hot Tote bag"... I have the Gucci Graffiti Tote and the Gucci Supreme Patch Tote, and these bags are a few years old, and I still get rave reviews... I have been looking at your tote and thinking of getting one. I like totes that are not commonly seen a lot or at all or can be faked. You have great style and wonderful taste... Can't wait to see more post from you... I can learn from you.
> "J!m"


I would be honored if that's your new handle, Mr. HGS.   I think it's wonderful that you are on TPF, and love to express yourself through fashion!   My DH and I always say there are folks who enjoy fashion, and then there are folks who ENJOY fashion.  I have a feeling we both belong to the latter club.  

This older Beauborg tote came from Fashionphile, and comes in Damier Ebene or Monogram Canvas.  I didn't discover it until it was long gone in stores, but was lucky enough to find a great one pre-loved.  The Beauborg is a super practical workhorse of a bag, and enjoyable to carry with good handles.  I love both the Gucci Ghost graffiti and the Patch Courriers line, and like you, enjoy that I don't see them everywhere.  I think this would be a great addition to your collection, and something distinctly different from what you own!

On a side note, thank you for your unfailing politeness in all your TPF posts.  I just enjoy seeing the graciousness of a person with great manners.


----------



## pmburk

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course this is a Costco shot, because I feel like I'm somehow always there!
> 
> LV Monogram Beauborg with Faces bandeau
> View attachment 4512511



I feel like I'm always at Costco as well. In the LV forum there's a "Your LV at Starbucks" photo thread. Maybe we should start a "Your bag at Costco" version.


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> I would be honored if that's your new handle, Mr. HGS.   I think it's wonderful that you are on TPF, and love to express yourself through fashion!   My DH and I always say there are folks who enjoy fashion, and then there are folks who ENJOY fashion.  I have a feeling we both belong to the latter club.
> 
> This older Beauborg tote came from Fashionphile, and comes in Damier Ebene or Monogram Canvas.  I didn't discover it until it was long gone in stores, but was lucky enough to find a great one pre-loved.  The Beauborg is a super practical workhorse of a bag, and enjoyable to carry with good handles.  I love both the Gucci Ghost graffiti and the Patch Courriers line, and like you, enjoy that I don't see them everywhere.  I think this would be a great addition to your collection, and something distinctly different from what you own!
> 
> On a side note, thank you for your unfailing politeness in all your TPF posts.  I just enjoy seeing the graciousness of a person with great manners.


Thank you for the kindness of your words. Fashion is an instant language for the eyes... it is an artform... and should be enjoyed, by the wearer and the viewer. I've seen the Beauborg tote, and I let it get by me, because I had not so good experiences with an LV tote and a few of my luggage pieces I've had for a few decades... gumming up interiors and dry rotting of the leather near the hardware with straps and handles popping. I regret not getting the Beauborg, it is really good looking. My Wife loves fashion, but she thinks I love fashion more than I love her... lol. i.e. Tiffany & Co Twin Bell Alarm Clock, Tiffany & Co Return to Tiffany Flatware, Tiffany & Co stationery and note cards and now hand made Tiffany & Co. Calling cards (business cards without a business to represent, just my name, email address and telephone number) Fashion and Style makes sense, I don't just wear fashion, I live it.
Honored to be considered to be in the same fashion wheel horse as you are... its a high honor !
Thank you for your compliment(s) about my politeness in my TPF posts... manners make the man... and manners can get you places money can't... This is what my Grandmother always told me.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

pmburk said:


> I feel like I'm always at Costco as well. In the LV forum there's a "Your LV at Starbucks" photo thread. Maybe we should start a "Your bag at Costco" version.


Some of us have toyed with the idea of a "Bags of Costco" thread before, because we all seem to be at Costco repeatedly!  I find it somewhat comforting that I'm not the only one.


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you for the kindness of your words. Fashion is an instant language for the eyes... it is an artform... and should be enjoyed, by the wearer and the viewer. I've seen the Beauborg tote, and I let it get by me, because I had not so good experiences with an LV tote and a few of my luggage pieces I've had for a few decades... gumming up interiors and dry rotting of the leather near the hardware with straps and handles popping. I regret not getting the Beauborg, it is really good looking. My Wife loves fashion, but she thinks I love fashion more than I love her... lol. i.e. Tiffany & Co Twin Bell Alarm Clock, Tiffany & Co Return to Tiffany Flatware, Tiffany & Co stationery and note cards and now hand made Tiffany & Co. Calling cards (business cards without a business to represent. Fashion and Style makes sense, I don't just wear fashion, I live it.
> Honored to be considered to be in the same fashion wheel horse as you are... its a high honor !
> Thank you for your compliment(s) about my politeness in my TPF posts... manners make the man... and manners can get you places money can't... This is what my Grandmother always told me.
> "J!m"


Your grandmother was a wise woman!  Wish that more folks thought that way.  Have a fabulous week!


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Some of us have toyed with the idea of a "Bags of Costco" thread before, because we all seem to be at Costco repeatedly!  I find it somewhat comforting that I'm not the only one.


LOL... I always get stares, cheers and jeers for being so dressy, and I am only wearing fitted jeans, a tee shirt from a Broadway show, but with great Gucci shoes, Gucci belt, and nice jewelry... and my Costco card in my Gucci Marmont long wallet... just renewed my Costco membership... on my way there now !
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!

LV Beauborg Hobo Mini


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought my new Nylon Prada tote out for the first time today,


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!
> 
> LV Beauborg Hobo Mini
> View attachment 4514220



I love this hobo so much!!!!!   Super cute.   (although too small for all my junk when I went to try it on ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my new Nylon Prada tote out for the first time today,



Hello there DM  — so happy to see you here on this thread.  I love your new tote—stylishly functional.  Also love your pretty OOTD .  Hope you had a great Monday


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hello there DM  — so happy to see you here on this thread.  I love your new tote—stylishly functional.  Also love your pretty OOTD .  Hope you had a great Monday


You are too sweet, IM.  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## diva7633

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City



I just noticed looking at one for sale that there is no outer pocket. Is that a pain to you? The one I found is kinda high so waiting for price drop


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!
> 
> LV Beauborg Hobo Mini
> View attachment 4514220


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT !!! The LV slides, the LV purse charms, the LV personal initials monogrammed luggage tag, on the hottest LV bag... with personal style, luxury taste and an abundance of fashion savvy is what makes you own the well deserved name... 'Stylistbydesign'... let us all bow down... we are not worthy, we are not worthy !
"J!m"


----------



## Iamminda

jimmie staton said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT !!! The LV slides, the LV purse charms, the LV personal initials monogrammed luggage tag, on the hottest LV bag... with personal style, luxury taste and an abundance of fashion savvy is what makes you own the well deserved name... 'Stylistbydesign'... let us all bow down... we are not worthy, we are not worthy !
> "J!m"



Agree — welcome to our SBD’s fan club, we love her style too


----------



## jimmie staton

Iamminda said:


> Agree — welcome to our SBD’s fan club, we love her style too


I know, right ? 
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT !!! The LV slides, the LV purse charms, the LV personal initials monogrammed luggage tag, on the hottest LV bag... with personal style, luxury taste and an abundance of fashion savvy is what makes you own the well deserved name... 'Stylistbydesign'... let us all bow down... we are not worthy, we are not worthy !
> "J!m"





Iamminda said:


> Agree — welcome to our SBD’s fan club, we love her style too



Thank you, friends....you really are too kind!  It's so nice to come on TPF and hang with our peeps, who love what we love, share our interests, and appreciate our differences!  I am constantly amazed by all the personal interpretations of style that I see on TPF, and I love it.


----------



## Iamminda

Metallic Monday


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Metallic Monday


Such a pretty Chanel baby!  You know this is one of my faves.


----------



## ksuromax

diva7633 said:


> I just noticed looking at one for sale that there is no outer pocket. Is that a pain to you? The one I found is kinda high so waiting for price drop


never had any problem with it, i don't use this pocket, it's too small for anything i need promptly (mob, wallet, keys) 
in my other bags i keep a mirror in it, that's it


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, friends....you really are too kind!  It's so nice to come on TPF and hang with our peeps, who love what we love, share our interests, and appreciate our differences!  I am constantly amazed by all the personal interpretations of style that I see on TPF, and I love it.


Honored. I feel the same way. It's a wonderful exercise of fashion, style and fun. And we get the glorious opportunity to experience styllistbydesign in all her splendor.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post.
"J!m"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Life has been busy. I’ve missed you guys!!!
> 
> This past week was the annual _best week of the year!!!_  THE STAR TREK CONVENTION in LAS VEGAS!!!!
> 
> So, my usual bags were shunned in favor of my “Bag of Holding” conference bag for day and a cheapy small clip on bra wallet for hanging out / clubbing at night. LOL! It was a blast to be geeky goofy with my besties!!  #exhaustedbuthappy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508916


Every year I envy you, you are so lucky! _And_ with great bags. Glad you had a fantabulous time


----------



## jimmie staton

stylistbydesign said:


> Your grandmother was a wise woman!  Wish that more folks thought that way.  Have a fabulous week!


Thank you and yes she was, and me too... the world would be nicer and benefit greatly for it. Thank you for the kind wishes and have an amazing week as well. Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post 
"J!m"


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Calypso in Mauve Aquila Matte


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you Addictedtobags ! You rock !!!
"J!m"


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a pretty Chanel baby!  You know this is one of my faves.



Thank you my stylish bag twin


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you Stylisbydesign.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you for liking my post.
> "J!m"


Thank you for liking my post Iamminda,
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Chrisenvouge88
"J!m"


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Metallic Monday


I love this beautiful bag of yours, sweet IM.


----------



## dyyong

After a quick milk run (again) she’s chilling with Black Snoopy


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love this beautiful bag of yours, sweet IM.



Thank you sweet DM


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi modena


----------



## Porschenality

My Riverside


----------



## TCB

All week....


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Tealocean.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Dextersmom.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Addicted to bags.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post RuedeNesle.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Shoes + Handbags.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post SomethingGoodCanWork.
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

jimmie staton said:


> Thank you Stylisbydesign.
> "J!m"


It’s a wonderful bag from one of my fave Gucci collections! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## stylistbydesign

TCB said:


> All week....
> 
> View attachment 4515202
> View attachment 4515203


Classic, beautiful Bal....and are those popsicles ON YOUR PANTS?!


----------



## JoRW

Work time


----------



## LucyMadrid

JoRW said:


> Work time


This Gucci has been a must and is still a must and she has become a classic. Congr.


----------



## LVtingting

muchstuff said:


> They're really great bags ksuro and there's a hobo I'd love to have...
> View attachment 4506197





stylistbydesign said:


> Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!
> 
> LV Beauborg Hobo Mini
> View attachment 4514220





stylistbydesign said:


> Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!
> 
> LV Beauborg Hobo Mini
> View attachment 4514220





stylistbydesign said:


> Surprisingly, NOT on my way to Costco..... and loving this bag the more I use it!
> 
> LV Beauborg Hobo Mini
> View attachment 4514220


I love your whole outfit!! Please tell us more about the bag, is it easy to use?


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Kbell.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post LucyMadrid.
"J!m"


----------



## kbell

Today...


----------



## PamK

kbell said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 4515431


So pretty - that color is amazing!! ❤️


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled


----------



## dyyong

1st time out at the Dentist Office


----------



## Shelby33

Today is the 22nd day in a row I've used this bag. It's perfect for me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 4515431


Awesome color!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> 1st time out at the Dentist Office


Beautiful leather!!! What brand and style is this beauty?


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful leather!!! What brand and style is this beauty?


Thank you 
It’s the Sofia in size 26 by Del Giudice, here’s the link
https://www.delgiudiceroma.com/


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora BB


----------



## kbell

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4515657



LOVE this!


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4515657


What a cute bag and gorgeous red!


----------



## tenKrat

kbell said:


> LOVE this!





Ludmilla said:


> What a cute bag and gorgeous red!


She is the perfect red. The LV Dora BB is a very special bag in my collection. One of DH’s rare surprise gifts to me.


----------



## kbell

tenKrat said:


> She is the perfect red. The LV Dora BB is a very special bag in my collection. One of DH’s rare surprise gifts to me.



He did a great job!! Fabulous gift


----------



## TCB

stylistbydesign said:


> Classic, beautiful Bal....and are those popsicles ON YOUR PANTS?!


Thank you, my friend.   

HAHAHA why, yes they are!  lol


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post MissConvy
"J!m"


----------



## stylistbydesign

LVtingting said:


> I love your whole outfit!! Please tell us more about the bag, is it easy to use?


If you read through this thread (it's short), you will see my thoughts on this bag, a WIMB, and a mod shot.   . Yes, it's easy to use, and I'm really loving it!
The New Beaubourg


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora BB
> View attachment 4515657


Twins with you on this beautiful Dora


----------



## muchstuff

Small Coach Bandit ...


----------



## Narnanz

When you sell or gift bags to your coworkers, you always get to see them.
The one I'm using today is the one on the left.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Graffiti backpack.


----------



## JoRW

Pochette Métis at work with me today - I forget how much I love this bag! So practical!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Small Coach Bandit ...
> View attachment 4516070



I really like this hobo,  Is it a little heavy or not?  (I am sure it is heavier than the Day, lol)


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I really like this hobo,  Is it a little heavy or not?  (I am sure it is heavier than the Day, lol)


Heavier than the Day but most bags are. I don't find it terribly heavy. I had it in the larger size and sold it, hope I don't regret that.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Graffiti backpack.



This is such a pretty look .  I really love the color of your top paired with the gold.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Heavier than the Day but most bags are. I don't find it terribly heavy. I had it in the larger size and sold it, hope I don't regret that.



Thanks muchstuff.  I tried on the large (or maybe extra large, lol) and it was noticeably heavy.  Maybe the small is better then.


----------



## LVtingting

kbell said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 4515431


Wish they offer more like this beautiful awesome color...


----------



## LVtingting

stylistbydesign said:


> If you read through this thread (it's short), you will see my thoughts on this bag, a WIMB, and a mod shot.   . Yes, it's easy to use, and I'm really loving it!
> The New Beaubourg


I just did. Thank you for all the detail review. It is so nice!! Now I WANT one lol. One more question is the bag heavy or lighter than PM! Really don’t care for a heavy bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

LVtingting said:


> I just did. Thank you for all the detail review. It is so nice!! Now I WANT one lol. One more question is the bag heavy or lighter than PM! Really don’t care for a heavy bag.


This Beauborg Hobo Mini is lighter than the Pochette Métis in my opinion.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Graffiti backpack.


Looks great on you, DM!  I love this sassy bit of streetwear style added to your outfit.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks muchstuff.  I tried on the large (or maybe extra large, lol) and it was noticeably heavy.  Maybe the small is better then.


Only two sizes. I can weigh the smaller size for you tomorrow and we can compare with the Day.


----------



## kbell

LVtingting said:


> Wish they offer more like this beautiful awesome color...



Ditto!! Hopefully they will


----------



## TheresaK

My new Celine work buddy dressed up in pink


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Looks great on you, DM!  I love this sassy bit of streetwear style added to your outfit.





Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty look .  I really love the color of your top paired with the gold.


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Molly0

Veg tanned no name with Coach horoscope charm.


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> Twins with you on this beautiful Dora


Ahh...so this is the Dora you ended up getting a while ago, right?  Have you posted a pic of her yet?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Only two sizes. I can weigh the smaller size for you tomorrow and we can compare with the Day.



Thanks so much muchstuff — you are always so helpful .  No need to get out the scale to weigh.  The large one is way too heavy for me — is the small one a lot less heavy or pretty close in weight?  (I am in no rush to get a new bag, lol)


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Veg tanned no name with Coach horoscope charm.
> View attachment 4516510



This is such a beautiful elegant bag — I like it.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Minerva in Taupe Pebbled


----------



## Gabs007

Had to lug the laptop and a bunch of files around, so an old leather bag from DvF


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful elegant bag — I like it.


Thanks!  I like it too. I’ve had it for over a year & haven’t carried it much but going to start carrying it more since that type of leather responds well to use as in “gets better with age”. It’s one of those Italian made for one of the Canadian department stores (Simons ).


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

About to run  some  errands  with my well loved Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> Ahh...so this is the Dora you ended up getting a while ago, right?  Have you posted a pic of her yet?


Yes I have, I got her almost 2 years ago. I think I've posted a pic on the Dora thread. You inspired me with your beautiful Dora because I just loved the look.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Porschenality said:


> My Riverside


Beautiful bag


----------



## Porschenality

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful bag


Thank you   I’m very lucky to have her.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I really like this hobo,  Is it a little heavy or not?  (I am sure it is heavier than the Day, lol)


A touch over 2 lbs (32.9 oz).


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> A touch over 2 lbs (32.9 oz).


Thank you muchstuff .  That seems a tad heavier than other comparable leather hobo (think usually a lb and a half?).  Think I need to try it on.


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle today:


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you muchstuff .  That seems a tad heavier than other comparable leather hobo (think usually a lb and a half?).  Think I need to try it on.


That’s with the smaller interior purse in it.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4516712


Beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

HavPlenty said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## pmburk

Saint Laurent duffle again today. Loving this bag! Now just need some fall temperatures to match.


----------



## dyyong

Yesterday picture carried her today to craft store, can you believe Christmas decorations are out??????


----------



## muchstuff

pmburk said:


> Saint Laurent duffle again today. Loving this bag! Now just need some fall temperatures to match.


Leather looks yummy on this one!


----------



## kaimaimaini

I've been carrying my Prada Tessuto Tote these past few days. I love that I can just dump my stuff into it.


----------



## Gabs007

kaimaimaini said:


> I've been carrying my Prada Tessuto Tote these past few days. I love that I can just dump my stuff into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517071



I used to have that one and still miss it


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

See by Chloe  "Olga mini" bagpack used  as a shoulder bag today


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## P.Y.T.




----------



## HavPlenty

Here is a brand that you don't see much of any more. Was so hot once upon a time. Marc by Marc Jacob's is no more, but the Fran bag will live on, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle today:
> View attachment 4516680


LOVE


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Veg tanned no name with Coach horoscope charm.
> View attachment 4516510


ELEGANT  bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Metallic Monday


SO CHIC


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> I must apologize, I didn't see the top quote on your hectic but fun time... I was thinking back to when I had fun, but it was hectic and that was some of the most memorable times, once I got a chance to breath. lol.
> "J!m"


True! I now miss that hectic fun time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My carefree bag!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

@Sunshine mama     The Fendi strap is so beautiful- and of course the bag too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> @Sunshine mama     The Fendi strap is so beautiful- and of course the bag too


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> SO CHIC


Thanks SSSSSM .  Love your gorgeous carefree bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM .  Love your gorgeous carefree bag!!!


Thank you IMmmmmmm!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Yesterday picture carried her today to craft store, can you believe Christmas decorations are out??????


You seem to be enjoying this bag, lol!! I am happy for you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> You seem to be enjoying this bag, lol!! I am happy for you.


I am!! 

She’s with us at Hampton, waiting for lobster roll (totally )


----------



## houseof999

Coach Madison (Italy) Sutton


----------



## shoes+handbags

dyyong said:


> Yesterday picture carried her today to craft store, can you believe Christmas decorations are out??????


The bag charm is adorable!


----------



## Lee22

Iamminda said:


> Thanks muchstuff.  I tried on the large (or maybe extra large, lol) and it was noticeably heavy.  Maybe the small is better then.


Tried both sizes again last year & this year. Bought & returned three times. Love the bag but the style just doesn’t work for me. Enjoy!!


----------



## indiaink

Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola


----------



## Iamminda

Lee22 said:


> Tried both sizes again last year & this year. Bought & returned three times. Love the bag but the style just doesn’t work for me. Enjoy!!



Thanks


----------



## Narnanz

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo in Corniola


Fantastic colour.


----------



## dyyong

shoes+handbags said:


> The bag charm is adorable!


Thank you ^_^


----------



## leechiyong

Baby MG today at Costco (aka cheap date night):


----------



## muchstuff

Lee22 said:


> Tried both sizes again last year & this year. Bought & returned three times. Love the bag but the style just doesn’t work for me. Enjoy!!


My perfect size would be slightly larger than the small but it works for me.


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> True! I now miss that hectic fun time.


me too... lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> My carefree bag!


Damn, that's a hot bag Sunshine Mama !
"J!m"


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517642



How exciting your DGD is in high school already!!  Hope you all (including Miss Red ) enjoyed the yummy nachos


----------



## stylistbydesign

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4517429
> View attachment 4517430
> View attachment 4517431


Love me some Kurt Geiger!  Those stripes get me every time.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> My carefree bag!


SSSSM, love the partially-wrapped handle with that strap!  Very graphic and cute.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517642


Of course, your RED handbag is beautiful....but I love that you had "End of the First Week of High School" nachos even more!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Took my baby Gucci wristlet to a Chris Young concert tonight! It’s so tiny, but was perfect for a show.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> SSSSM, love the partially-wrapped handle with that strap!  Very graphic and cute.


Thank you. I got the idea from you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> I am!!
> 
> She’s with us at Hampton, waiting for lobster roll (totally )


What an idyllic photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jimmie staton said:


> Damn, that's a hot bag Sunshine Mama !
> "J!m"


Thank you Jim!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Baby MG today at Costco (aka cheap date night):
> View attachment 4517845


Lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

On our way to Starbucks, then to early breakfast.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Took my baby Gucci wristlet to a Chris Young concert tonight! It’s so tiny, but was perfect for a show.
> View attachment 4518083


Beautiful


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> What an idyllic photo!


We take the same picture every summer (with different bags) lol
Fun to look back at kids growths (ahem and bags)


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


----------



## westvillage

P.Y.T. said:


> View attachment 4517429
> View attachment 4517430
> View attachment 4517431



I love the addition of the clear pink loopy top handle on this bag, and styling it with a solid maxi. Fun and chic


----------



## kbell

It’s a cloudy Chloe day...


----------



## P.Y.T.

@westvillage -thank you ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members



This is very pretty.  You are lucky that you often get gifted beautiful purses from your friends and family (they got good taste in bags ).


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> On our way to Starbucks, then to early breakfast.



Beautiful Fendi and yummy breakfast .  And I really like that SB water bottle/thermos.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Took my baby Gucci wristlet to a Chris Young concert tonight! It’s so tiny, but was perfect for a show.
> View attachment 4518083



This wristlet is so cute.  I didn’t know you like Chris Young (I often see him on Country Music Award Shows and when I had the CMT channel before, lol).  Hope you had a great time .


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> On our way to Starbucks, then to early breakfast.


I just love that little Fendi!  Wish I could find one like it. What year is it from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I just love that little Fendi!  Wish I could find one like it. What year is it from?


Why thank you! I actually do not know those things.  Very "when it was made" illiterate!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Fendi and yummy breakfast .  And I really like that SB water bottle/thermos.


Thank you! I actually also have 2 white and 3 black of the same bottle designs!(water bottle hoarders  would understand).But the blue is my fave.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty.  You are lucky that you often get gifted beautiful purses from your friends and family (they got good taste in bags ).


I agree! She is very lucky.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful


Thank you, SSSSSM! Looks like you had the perfect weekend breakfast situation going this morning.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

@Sunshine mama  The little Fendi bag is just fabulous !


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This wristlet is so cute.  I didn’t know you like Chris Young (I often see him on Country Music Award Shows and when I had the CMT channel before, lol).  Hope you had a great time .


Thank you, Minda!   I was first introduced to Chris Young when he opened for another artist about 10 years ago.  He really was the highlight of the show!  This is my 4th time seeing him, and we took the kids; they were very excited! It was a great show.  My youngest DD was thrilled that she caught one of his guitar picks (we were able to get second row seats).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> How exciting your DGD is in high school already!!  Hope you all (including Miss Red ) enjoyed the yummy nachos


Mornin' Minda! 
Thanks! My DGD is really loving high school. And both of us enjoyed the nachos!
I hope it's cooled down where you are. It was unbearable here earlier in the week, and I've been reading in your LV posts that it was 105 where you are!   Have a great weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course, your RED handbag is beautiful....but I love that you had "End of the First Week of High School" nachos even more!!


Mornin' SBD! 
Thanks for the red bag love!
It was an exhausting first week of school for her. (For all of us!) She has to get up an hour and a half earlier than last year and she has been doing it on her own with no complaints. (Don't get me started on her two younger siblings. ) The nachos were well deserved!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, Minda!   I was first introduced to Chris Young when he opened for another artist about 10 years ago.  He really was the highlight of the show!  This is my 4th time seeing him, and we took the kids; they were very excited! It was a great show.  My youngest DD was thrilled that she caught one of his guitar picks (we were able to get second row seats).
> View attachment 4518253



How exciting that your DD got his guitar pick!!!  Sorry I am off topic, one last post, lol — my favorite country artists are Luke Bryan, Rascal Flatts, Tim McGraw, Brad Paisley, L Antebellum and K Urban (“met” him at a Meet and Greet ).   Ok thanks for letting me share — will return to topic now, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Stopped for "End of the First Week of High School" nachos with my oldest granddaughter. So far she's loving high school but she's amazed at the amount of homework!
> View attachment 4517642


Where's the nachos picture?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


Very pretty mix of colors and color blocking.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Where's the nachos picture?


The anticipation of the nachos made me forget to get a picture once they arrived!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> The *anticipation* of the nachos made me forget to get a picture once they arrived!


LOL!  The anticipation!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> @Sunshine mama  The little Fendi bag is just fabulous !


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, SSSSSM! Looks like you had the perfect weekend breakfast situation going this morning.


Yes! Anytime I don’t have to cook is as PERFECT situation!! LOL.


----------



## muchstuff

Droopy puddle of Chanel...


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Droopy puddle of Chanel...
> View attachment 4518403


I really love this luxurious puddle!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this luxurious puddle!


Thanks, I love that I'm fearless carrying her, she wears like iron!


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty.  You are lucky that you often get gifted beautiful purses from your friends and family (they got good taste in bags ).


Thank you, yes I really am lucky I really appreciate them buying them for me. And your right, I'm surprised they always know what I like


----------



## christinemliu

This thread is like music for bag lovers...I always feel so relaxed looking at everyone's bags haha!
Mine today: Tom Binh Zip Top Shop, Rough & Tumble DZ Hobo, and Massaccesi Little Penelope


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Droopy puddle of Chanel...
> View attachment 4518403



I really like this beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I really like this beautiful bag


Thanks, so does my DD ...


----------



## lxrac

I usually don't wear bags on the weekends, but today I used my LV mini soft trunk by Virgil Abloh because I was running errands. But for this week, I used my givenchy small black pandora.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, so does my DD ...



Lol, my DD doesn’t like any of my bags (or things).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Droopy puddle of Chanel...
> View attachment 4518403


Is it the original strap and is it  replaceable?


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Is it the original strap and is it  replaceable?


As far as I know it's the original strap, I've seen it with a black strap as well which makes me wonder if it came with both colours if you bought the bag new.  The strap does come off.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Lol, my DD doesn’t like any of my bags (or things).


Pretty much just the Chanel on this end, Bal and BV don't seem to interest either of my girls.


----------



## JoRW

Visiting my brother on this wet Melbourne day!


----------



## jimmie staton

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Jim!


Honored.
"J!m"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> As far as I know it's the original strap, I've seen it with a black strap as well which makes me wonder if it came with both colours if you bought the bag new.  The strap does come off.


What a beautiful bag with great possibilities 
If you ever want to sell it, let me know


----------



## orchidmyst

Laael #01 in Orange Nubuck


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Droopy puddle of Chanel...
> View attachment 4518403


BTW, do you know the name of this bag? (I couldn't find this bag under Droopy puddle of Chanel.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> What a beautiful bag with great possibilities
> If you ever want to sell it, let me know


Ohhhh! I could just imagine this bag on you with all your lovely straps!


----------



## CoachMaven

Fashion style recycling itself, baguettes making a comeback. This one is 13 yrs old.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Daphne


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, I dressed up my Alma BB a bit to make it a little edgier.


----------



## lxrac

JoRW said:


> Visiting my brother on this wet Melbourne day!


Amazing looking bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I dressed up my Alma BB a bit to make it a little edgier.


She's not the "Sunday go to meeting" Alma today! 
Beautiful and edgy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I dressed up my Alma BB a bit to make it a little edgier.



I really like how you styled this — giving it a cool edgy vibe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my GG Marmont raffia (paired with my new Celine sandals).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh! I could just imagine this bag on you with all your lovely straps!


 You know me , dear !
I have just ordered a Chanel bag, which I can also remodel 
Can't wait to get it


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> What a beautiful bag with great possibilities
> If you ever want to sell it, let me know


You'd have to win hand to hand combat with one of my daughters .


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> BTW, do you know the name of this bag? (I couldn't find this bag under Droopy puddle of Chanel.)


 On the Road hobo. They do a flap and a tote as well in this style. Maybe more, but I know those two for sure.


----------



## muchstuff

CoachMaven said:


> Fashion style recycling itself, baguettes making a comeback. This one is 13 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518926


Coach?


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> You know me , dear !
> I have just ordered a Chanel bag, which I can also remodel
> Can't wait to get it


Which one?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I dressed up my Alma BB a bit to make it a little edgier.


Oooh! A little edgy and S&M'y 
Seriously I love how you styled here SSSSSSmama!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> You know me , dear !
> I have just ordered a Chanel bag, which I can also remodel
> Can't wait to get it


"Remodel"


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

CoachMaven said:


> Fashion style recycling itself, baguettes making a comeback. This one is 13 yrs old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518926





muchstuff said:


> Coach?



My guess, vintage Dooney & Bourke?


----------



## kbell

Just the essentials today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh! A little edgy* and S&M'y *
> Seriously I love how you styled here SSSSSSmama!


 I see what you did there!


----------



## CoachMaven

muchstuff said:


> Coach?


Yes! I believe its apart of the Soho collection from 2006, but don't quote me.


----------



## CoachMaven

Addicted to bags said:


> My guess, vintage Dooney & Bourke?


No, Coach. I believe Soho collection. It's one I just sort of held on to over the years because I love the leather and the buckle.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Just the essentials today
> 
> View attachment 4519056


Love the green dress! My favorite color


----------



## Addicted to bags

CoachMaven said:


> No, Coach. I believe Soho collection. It's one I just sort of held on to over the years because I love the leather and the buckle.


I have a vintage black with white stitching D&B that looks a lot alike.


----------



## Molly0

Pollie-Jean said:


> You know me , dear !
> I have just ordered a Chanel bag, which I can also remodel
> Can't wait to get it


Can’t wait to see it!  Is it vintage?
Please share when it gets to you.


----------



## Molly0

My choice for today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My choice for today:
> View attachment 4519089


Delicious!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the green dress! My favorite color


I agree!!! Was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> On the Road hobo. They do a flap and a tote as well in this style. Maybe more, but I know those two for sure.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> You know me , dear !
> I have just ordered a Chanel bag, which I can also remodel
> Can't wait to get it


Can't wait to see your remodeled Chanel with your straps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> She's not the "Sunday go to meeting" Alma today!
> Beautiful and edgy!


It was for before/after church!



Iamminda said:


> I really like how you styled this — giving it a cool edgy vibe!!


Thank you! That's exactly what I was going for.



Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh! A little edgy and S&M'y
> Seriously I love how you styled here SSSSSSmama!


You are right on the money regarding S & M!!!!
Now you truly know the meaning behind *S*unshine *M*ama!



RuedeNesle said:


> I see what you did there!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Y*ou are right on the money regarding S & M!!!!
> Now you truly know the meaning behind Sunshine Mama!*


----------



## muchstuff

CoachMaven said:


> Yes! I believe its apart of the Soho collection from 2006, but don't quote me.


 Very nice!


----------



## CoachMaven

muchstuff said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the green dress! My favorite color



Thank you!


----------



## Porschenality

This is my favorite thread on all of tPF. I always look forward to seeing everyone’s bags and accessories plus outfits and cars and beautiful scenery. It doesn’t get any better than that. Thanks for sharing everyone .


----------



## elisabettaverde

Some after church lunch and Italian desserts with dear husband today.  I haven’t pulled this bag out in months... Tory Burch Quilted Marion.  It feels more feminine and special occasion so I’ll be wrapping her back up tonight and figuring out my work bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Which one?


Patience my dear , it will be a surprise


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> You'd have to win hand to hand combat with one of my daughters .


Spoiled youth !


----------



## TCB

For church today, Brahmin clutch:


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> For church today, Brahmin clutch:
> 
> View attachment 4519421


Ooooh pretty TCB!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh pretty TCB!



Thank you, ATB!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Spoiled youth !


Funny, my girls are twins and one of them has no interest in designer labels while the other has always had an eye for beautiful things. Bags. Cars. Jason Momoa.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4519381
> View attachment 4519380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some after church lunch and Italian desserts with dear husband today.  I haven’t pulled this bag out in months... Tory Burch Quilted Marion.  It feels more feminine and special occasion so I’ll be wrapping her back up tonight and figuring out my work bag for tomorrow.


COOL and BEAUTIFUL everything!!!!!!!


----------



## JoRW

Out and about with my Dionysus today. Lucky she’s pretty because she sure isn’t the most comfortable bag to lug around all day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JoRW said:


> Out and about with my Dionysus today. Lucky she’s pretty because she sure isn’t the most comfortable bag to lug around all day!


The things we have to deal with for beauty!


----------



## JoRW

Sunshine mama said:


> The things we have to deal with for beauty!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

MCM Bucket Bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry


----------



## kbell

Noe bb dressed up today... rawr! Good kitty


----------



## Molly0

kbell said:


> Noe bb dressed up today... rawr! Good kitty
> 
> View attachment 4519524


How gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

Going to lug around this huge Valentino today, so I plan on stashing phone, cash, card, and lipstick in little Milla for quick getaways.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4519665
> 
> Going to lug around this huge Valentino today, so I plan on stashing phone, cash, card, and lipstick in little Milla for quick getaways.


I love when you carry Valentino!


----------



## kbell

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4519665
> 
> Going to lug around this huge Valentino today, so I plan on stashing phone, cash, card, and lipstick in little Milla for quick getaways.



Little pouches like Milla are perfect BIG tote partners


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> Burberry


Your straps look good on everything! Good remodeling


----------



## the_comfortista

Hermès mini Halzan in rose poupre


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_comfortista said:


> Hermès mini Halzan in rose poupre
> 
> View attachment 4519883


So cute!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Angelica in Blue Merinos


----------



## Dextersmom

the_comfortista said:


> Hermès mini Halzan in rose poupre
> 
> View attachment 4519883


What an amazing color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in Blue Merinos
> View attachment 4520058



Love this style! Love this color!  May I ask what is the official name of this blue merinos leather?  Don't you just love it when you can custom order a bag to your exact specifications?


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock my Shoulder flap.


You always look beautiful, no matter what you wear but I really love the Evelyne on you


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Love this style! Love this color!  May I ask what is the official name of this blue merinos leather?  Don't you just love it when you can custom order a bag to your exact specifications?


Hi, I think the color is Marine Blue Merinos.
I'm not sure because I'm the second owner of this bag.
I have another blue merinos bag from MM and it is brighter than this one, so this should be the Marine Blue.
I love being able to custom order because I need a top zipper and a shorter messenger strap. 
I add the messenger strap option to all my MM bags.
Being able to pick any color and type of leathers is the best.
Merinos really is so light.
I hate buying a new bag and finding it too heavy to carry around all day.


----------



## muchstuff

BV pekary baseball hobo...


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> You always look beautiful, no matter what you wear but I really love the Evelyne on you


Thank you so much!! I do love my Evelyne's....as a matter of fact I used one today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today before heading out and later in the afternoon at the hair salon with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## RoseBella

Dextersmom said:


> Today before heading out and later in the afternoon at the hair salon with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


Love the design


----------



## RoseBella

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Angelica in Blue Merinos
> View attachment 4520058


Love this blue color


----------



## BlueCherry

Celine trifold


----------



## Fally420

BlueCherry said:


> Celine trifold
> 
> View attachment 4521047



I'm always happy to see Céline bags from the Phoebe era 

Great bag and color!


----------



## msd_bags

Massaccesi Victoria in Avocado Green Africa RT leather:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today before heading out and later in the afternoon at the hair salon with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


Beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Milky Way


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Milky Way


This is soooo pretty and cool at the same time. I don't see any strap though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink cutie later when I go shopping with DD to get her stuff she "needs".
I covered the handle to protect it from getting dirty.


----------



## RoseBella

This is what I carry on, Love the tassels and enough capacity to hold all my staff.


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie later when I go shopping with DD to get her stuff she "needs".
> I covered the handle to protect it from getting dirty.


That’s a very pretty photo.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop in Desert Rose


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> That’s a very pretty photo.


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie later when I go shopping with DD to get her stuff she "needs".
> I covered the handle to protect it from getting dirty.


I’m fainting over here from the sheer feminine beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!





RoseBella said:


> Love the design


Thank you both.


----------



## dyyong

My accidental turned black boy today


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> My accidental turned black boy today


You mean that your Boy was not originally black? Cause she looks great


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> You mean it your Boy was not originally black? Cause she looks great


Nope, she was sky blue? Or whatever light blue tone.
The story was after maintenance cleaning, I accidentally spray black nubuck repellent on her!!! I actually like the result.


----------



## muchstuff

Issey Miyake Bao Bao...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao...
> 
> View attachment 4521394


Those bags are not for me, but I continue to be totally fascinated with them.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Those bags are not for me, but I continue to be totally fascinated with them.


They're really interesting bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> Nope, she was sky blue? Or whatever light blue tone.
> The story was after maintenance cleaning, I accidentally spray black nubuck repellent on her!!! I actually like the result.


Oh man!! You must have had a mini heart attack


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh man!! You must have had a mini heart attack


I did!!!!!!! So glad she turned out OKAY


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> Those bags are not for me, but I continue to be totally fascinated with them.


Same with me.


----------



## Molly0

This old darlin’ may just be one of my most loved.


----------



## BlueCherry

Fally420 said:


> I'm always happy to see Céline bags from the Phoebe era
> 
> Great bag and color!



Thank you  I love a bit of Phoebe and now she’s gone I’m saving a fortune lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> Nope, she was sky blue? Or whatever light blue tone.
> The story was after maintenance cleaning, I accidentally spray black nubuck repellent on her!!! I actually like the result.


So you sprayed the whole bag after the accident?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> This old darlin’ may just be one of my most loved.
> View attachment 4521572


I love the stacked whit/red/black tags!!!!!


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> So you sprayed the whole bag after the accident?


Well, first I cried then I sprayed the whole bag and the strap LOL


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie later when I go shopping with DD to get her stuff she "needs".
> I covered the handle to protect it from getting dirty.


Pretty in Pink today SexyMama


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my small Loewe Puzzle today...


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the stacked whit/red/black tags!!!!!


Thanks but they’re mauve, pink, black.  Same idea tho.


----------



## RoseBella

RoseBella said:


> This is what I carry on, Love the tassels and enough capacity to hold all my staff.


----------



## catsinthebag

RoseBella said:


> View attachment 4521956



Great bag! Could you ID the brand, please?


----------



## orchidmyst

Been in a blue mood lately
Massaccesi Hera in Bluette Merinos


----------



## dyyong

Desperately needed cleaning PS1 Pouch with MJ 2 tone strap (which works perfectly since the original is waaaay too long for petite humankind)


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## TCB

MK pink backpack


----------



## christinemliu

Keeping me company at Chuck e Cheese while the rest of the family plays  Rouare agh & Tumble nubuck and Massaccesi Flora:


----------



## RoseBella

RoseBella said:


> View attachment 4521956


I would like to show every details to you all.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> View attachment 4519011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today with my GG Marmont raffia (paired with my new Celine sandals).



Just catching up on this thread days later.  Always always love your OOTD, but especially adore this one .  This bag is really sweet and feminine and unique.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4522525



What a beautiful red bag and great photo!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Cabat


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry


----------



## Sferics

Casual vintage Prada nylon.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful red bag and great photo!


Thank you Iamminda!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4522525





Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful red bag and great photo!


I was just going to post the same reply!


----------



## fendifemale

RoseBella said:


> I would like to show every details to you all.


It's very nice! Who makes this one?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


Have a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks but they’re mauve, pink, black.  Same idea tho.


1 out of 3 correct! I guess I pass!


Addicted to bags said:


> Pretty in Pink today SexyMama


Thank you! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my small Loewe Puzzle today...
> 
> View attachment 4521759


Love this look! Do you feel smarter when you carry this bag? You know....cus it's geometrical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


Love the tote/bag look!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I was just going to post the same reply!


Me too!


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


Have a wonderful time in Paris!
And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


> Have a wonderful time in Paris!





Sunshine mama said:


> Love the tote/bag look!





Molly0 said:


> Have a wonderful time in Paris!
> And Merry Christmas!



Thank you all 

@Molly0 hahahaha   I couldn’t find any on my phone photo album besides a Christmas one!  And it’s actually 28 degrees in Paris! 

I will take a proper contemporaneous picture of the Prada in Paris and post soon


----------



## roundandround

Coming home from the dentist. Aranáz bag yesterday and today


----------



## dyyong

roundandround said:


> Coming home from the dentist. Arañaz bag yesterday and today
> 
> View attachment 4523350


Hahaha how cute!


----------



## lxrac

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


@Miss_Dawn have a safe trip to Paris, loving your Away luggage. I'm dreaming of their aluminum luggage line.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4522525


This picture is pure art.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Waiting for my coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Coming home from the dentist. Aranáz bag yesterday and today
> 
> View attachment 4523350


I like both of your bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture is pure art.


❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.



Have a great trip Miss Dawn


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for my coffee.



You know I really like your Fendi — but I am in love with your Lululemon tote (just love the positive messages, I need this tote, lol).


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Selene Zip in Iris Merinos


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


Ooh la la! Have a great time Miss_Dawn!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for my coffee.


Beautiful vintage Fendi and oh oh! What did you get from Lululemon?

And I like how you made everything black and white but the bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Just catching up on this thread days later.  Always always love your OOTD, but especially adore this one .  This bag is really sweet and feminine and unique.


Thank you so much, my friend.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for my coffee.


It’s always thrilling when I see your sweet Fendi!  Makes my day!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4523183


This looks downright magical!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

lxrac said:


> @Miss_Dawn have a safe trip to Paris, loving your Away luggage. I'm dreaming of their aluminum luggage line.



Thank you!! I bought it recently. I’ve been on a travel accessories kick  I did think of the aluminium range but I saw some photos of wear and tear and it gets really damaged with travel. This one is no fuss. I was tempted by the pink but went for functional navy on the outside  - all my cosmetic bags / pouches / packing cubes  inside are pink  (I’m definitely crazy ) 



Iamminda said:


> Have a great trip Miss Dawn



Thank you my dearest Iam  



Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh la la! Have a great time Miss_Dawn!!



Thank you very much ATB


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for my coffee.


This is such a fantastic picture. You’re very talented, my friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4523183


Great picture! Such a saturated vibrant red


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Brunch in Angelina with my pink Prada  @Molly0 it’s definitely not Christmas 

Going for a wander now. Theatre tonight. Fun fun fun


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You know I really like your Fendi — but I am in love with your Lululemon tote (just love the positive messages, I need this tote, lol).


Thank you.  My favorite is, "ignore the haters including yourself". 



Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful vintage Fendi and oh oh! What did you get from Lululemon?
> 
> 
> And I like how you made everything black and white but the bag


Thank you.  I thought I did a good job, but when I saw the pic again, I saw lots of missed spots lol. That's what happens before coffee.



Molly0 said:


> It’s always thrilling when I see your sweet Fendi!  Makes my day!


Awww, thank you. 



Miss_Dawn said:


> This is such a fantastic picture. You’re very talented, my friend


Thank you Miss Dawn. Hope you're having a wonderful time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> Off to Paris today, with my new Tumi tote. It is serving as my carryall for travel, and it even fits my handbag (Prada crossbody) inside it  Previously taken picture of the Prada also attached.


The pink Prada!   it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kbell said:


> Noe bb dressed up today... rawr! Good kitty
> 
> View attachment 4519524


The scarf is beautiful!


----------



## westvillage

In Maine today with my travel buddies ... LC light gray foulonne tote and BV canard nodini. They’re turning out to be just right in size and color for a weekend on the foggy coast.


----------



## tenKrat

westvillage said:


> In Maine today with my travel buddies ... LC light gray foulonne tote and BV canard nodini. They’re turning out to be just right in size and color for a weekend on the foggy coast.
> 
> View attachment 4523956


I love BV canard.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta iron bag and metallic bracelets


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> Great picture! Such a saturated vibrant red


Thank you! It's so challenging to get an interesting picture when you wear the same bag a few days in a row!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## leechiyong

LV Apollo charm:


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> In Maine today with my travel buddies ... LC light gray foulonne tote and BV canard nodini. They’re turning out to be just right in size and color for a weekend on the foggy coast.
> 
> View attachment 4523956



I love to find this foulonne tote (I have one in red).  And your nodini is beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

Heading out of town with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out of town with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...


There's an olive in FBF!??  Wow!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> There's an olive in FBF!??  Wow!


Yes ma’am, F/W 02.


----------



## J.A.N.

L.V  Pochette Trunk Verticale


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out of town with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...



Beautiful bag and scenery—have a great getaway


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> You know I really like your Fendi — but I am in love with your Lululemon tote (just love the positive messages, I need this tote, lol).



@Sunshine mama — Dear SSSSM, guess what?  I went into the store and asked to buy this black shopping tote and the guy just gave it to me.  I am so happy and love it


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4524160
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama — Dear SSSSM, guess what?  I went into the store and asked to buy this black shopping tote and the guy just gave it to me.  I am so happy and love it


I love it when things like that happen!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and scenery—have a great getaway


Thanks, home tomorrow!


----------



## houseof999

First time out with my new MK!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it when things like that happen!



I know right?  Lol.  Thanks Miss Dawn.  I am glad to know you are enjoying Paris


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4524160
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama — Dear SSSSM, guess what?  I went into the store and asked to buy this black shopping tote and the guy just gave it to me.  I am so happy and love it


Yayyyyeeee!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> First time out with my new MK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4524250


Soooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4524256


Love this Chevron design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4524088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out of town with my Balenciaga olive flat brass First...


Beautiful!!!! Bag + scenery!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this Chevron design!



Thank you sunshine! Practical little bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at Whole Foods with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM and my favorite green juice.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Whole Foods with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM and my favorite green juice.


Aha, is that a Green Goddess I see?


----------



## Dextersmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha, is that a Green Goddess I see?


No, but that sounds good....I will have to check it out next time.  My go to is the Dr's Order.


----------



## JoRW

Aloha! My trusty travel partner keeping things stylish in Waikiki


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at Whole Foods with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM and my favorite green juice.



I love this gorgeous Evelyne .


----------



## HavPlenty

Gucci Bees Tote Small


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous Evelyne .


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> No, but that sounds good....I will have to check it out next time.  My go to is the Dr's Order.


I always get the Green Goddess.  However, I have found that different people make these things differently.  One person will load up on the apples while another one will choke you with kale, lol. They are still good though.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4524821


Kitty approved


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4523183


Love your pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> My Gucci Supreme Patch Courier Pouch and accessories.                   "J!m"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670
> View attachment 4514663
> View attachment 4514668
> View attachment 4514670


Thank you for liking my post Venessa84
"J!m"


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Oh wow!! Happy Birthday RN!!!! Glad to hear your son came and surprised you as your gift


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh wow!! Happy Birthday RN!!!! Glad to hear your son came and surprised you as your gift


Thanks ATB!  My DD filmed him walking in the door and when I realized it was really him I actually did a dance!


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Love your pics!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Kitty approved


Hahaha!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!  My DD filmed him walking in the door and when I realized it was really him I actually did a dance!


Is he your youngest?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Is he your youngest?


Yes he is!


----------



## christinemliu

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Aw! That is a bittersweet story! And love your Coach Nolita...I have a mini that I should give some attention too!
I used my Massaccesi Aphrodite today and I love this bag so much I wrote a review that the maker added to his blog!
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/aphrodite-article-by-christine
Sorry for the shameless self promotion but since I really am promoting the bag, I figured I would just go for it .


----------



## Molly0

Happy Birthday, Rue!!!!!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

Had a wedding to go to yesterday, so had to use my fancier bags.
Massaccesi Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic for the day



Massaccesi Selene in Blue Africa for the dinner banquet


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Happy Happy Birthday, RN, my friend!!!!!!


----------



## TCB

Today for church
RM


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907



Happy Belated Birthday RN .  So glad to hear you celebrated with your family including your son — what a wonderful surprise.  I hope the cappuccino and your beautiful red Coach cheered you up.  Have a great evening .


----------



## Molly0

Mini Mac for me today too TCB!



TCB said:


> Today for church
> RM
> 
> View attachment 4525043
> View attachment 4525044


----------



## 305keepitlive

Absolutely love my Marc Jacobs Box 20 crossbody!


----------



## Molly0

305keepitlive said:


> Absolutely love my Marc Jacobs Box 20 crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525132


Great look!


----------



## Addicted to bags

305keepitlive said:


> Absolutely love my Marc Jacobs Box 20 crossbody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525132


I have one of those too. Haven't worn her yet tho.... Love it on you


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes he is!


Awww, I hope you get to see him during the upcoming holidays RN


----------



## 305keepitlive

Molly0 said:


> Great look!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Happy birthday!!! @RuedeNesle


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Happy Birthday, RN! What a fun surprise visit from your son!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This little lightweight again ... 
I can't stop using it


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rue!!!!!!!


Thanks Molly! 



TCB said:


> Happy Happy Birthday, RN, my friend!!!!!!


Thank you, thank you very much!  


Iamminda said:


> Happy Belated Birthday RN .  So glad to hear you celebrated with your family including your son — what a wonderful surprise.  I hope the cappuccino and your beautiful red Coach cheered you up.  Have a great evening .


Thanks Minda!  The capp and Coach did a decent job cheering me up! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Awww, I hope you get to see him during the upcoming holidays RN


Thanks ATB  I asked him about that. That's when I usually see him, but he's not sure how busy he''ll be this year. But we are planning a visit to Atlanta to see my mom for a long weekend in September or October.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Happy birthday!!! @RuedeNesle


Thanks Ms Dawn!  I hope you're enjoying Paris!



tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday, RN! What a fun surprise visit from your son!


Thanks TO!  It was a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Prada enjoying the art and lingering over a painting of Coco Chanel 

(Only for purse forum would I attempt a picture like this in a serious museum  I dangled the bag and snapped the photo in ten seconds flat!! )


----------



## IntheOcean

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada enjoying the art and lingering over a painting of Coco Chanel  (Only for purse forum would I attempt a picture like this in a serious museum  I dangled the bag and snapped the photo in ten seconds flat!! )


Haha, the bag does complement the painting, IMO


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta iron bag


----------



## christinemliu

Rough & Tumble Subway in dove:


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada enjoying the art and lingering over a painting of Coco Chanel
> 
> (Only for purse forum would I attempt a picture like this in a serious museum  I dangled the bag and snapped the photo in ten seconds flat!! )


Oh wow!  Great shot! 
Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Shelby33

orchidmyst said:


> Had a wedding to go to yesterday, so had to use my fancier bags.
> Massaccesi Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic for the day
> View attachment 4525034
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene in Blue Africa for the dinner banquet
> View attachment 4525035


LOVE his bags!


----------



## nikki626

Jimmy Choo hobo with gold cuff and snake print handle.  It's a raffa material outside but suede lining. Goes with everything. One of my favs this summer


----------



## TCB

Molly0 said:


> Mini Mac for me today too TCB!
> View attachment 4525118


Woohoo!  Love it!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you, thank you very much!



haha I see what you did there


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Happy belated birthday, dear RN! I'm so glad you were able to enjoy an extra special day with your son's surprise. Here's to many, many more birthdays!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada enjoying the art and lingering over a painting of Coco Chanel
> 
> (Only for purse forum would I attempt a picture like this in a serious museum  I dangled the bag and snapped the photo in ten seconds flat!! )


Beautiful— purse and painting.  Thanks for doing such a daring feat for us


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada enjoying the art and lingering over a painting of Coco Chanel
> 
> (Only for purse forum would I attempt a picture like this in a serious museum  I dangled the bag and snapped the photo in ten seconds flat!! )


 Glad you didn't get arrested on our account Miss_Dawn!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Best Birthday gift: My son surprised me and took Megabus from L.A. Thursday afternoon to be here for my birthday Friday! My sister and DD knew, but I was completely surprised! I sadly walked with him to the catch his bus this morning. But I'm very happy for the last few days! On my walk back I stopped for light bulbs and then to Peet's to drown my sorrow in a 4 shot cappuccino.
> View attachment 4524907


Sounds like a wonderful birthday surprise, and you have a very sweet DS.  Hope you had a very RED birthday, RN!


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Tulipano Inner Bag in Fuchsia Metallic Calf


----------



## tealocean

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano Inner Bag in Fuchsia Metallic Calf
> View attachment 4525931


 What a gorgeous color!


----------



## stylistbydesign

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano Inner Bag in Fuchsia Metallic Calf
> View attachment 4525931


This is quite possibly the best pink leather color I've ever seen!  LOVE


----------



## Addicted to bags

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano Inner Bag in Fuchsia Metallic Calf
> View attachment 4525931


Wowza! That is a beautiful color especially with the metallic sheen


----------



## orchidmyst

tealocean said:


> What a gorgeous color!


Thank you. The color was so daring that I choose a rather simple style for the bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

stylistbydesign said:


> This is quite possibly the best pink leather color I've ever seen!  LOVE


This fuchsia metallic was a seasonal color from last year but Marco (of Massaccesi bags) has many other pink leathers to choose from.


----------



## orchidmyst

Addicted to bags said:


> Wowza! That is a beautiful color especially with the metallic sheen


Thank you.
I got a french rose metallic recently but I still like the fuchsia better. Too bad the fuchsia was a seasonal color but Marco has many other metallic leathers.
Here's my french rose metallic


----------



## loves

chanel urban spirit mini backpack


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> haha I see what you did there


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Sounds like a wonderful birthday surprise, and you have a very sweet DS.  Hope you had a very RED birthday, RN!


Thank you SBD!
Since 2015, when he moved from Chicago to L.A. for work, ( I moved to SF from Chicago in 2014) I've been hoping he'd be able to come up to SF for my birthday. I know how busy he is, and I know I'll see him Thanksgiving or Christmas, so I don't ask, but I'm always hoping! When he walked in the door I was so surprised and very happy!
My birthday was full of RED and !


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you.
> I got a french rose metallic recently but I still like the fuchsia better. Too bad the fuchsia was a seasonal color but Marco has many other metallic leathers.
> Here's my french rose metallic
> View attachment 4526019


I LOVE that color.  It is metallic but somewhat subtle as well if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Happy belated birthday, dear RN! I'm so glad you were able to enjoy an extra special day with your son's surprise. Here's to many, many more birthdays!


Thanks very much C! 
I can't stop smiling when I think about his visit!


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

I’m loving the minimalism of my Valextra  crossbody.


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle today:


----------



## dyyong

Mom’s bag come in handy they said


----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


Can I ask who makes your super cute sandals DM? And I love the color Rouge Tomate


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask who makes your super cute sandals DM? And I love the color Rouge Tomate


Thank you so much. These sandals are my second pair of Manolo Blahnik Susa's (I first got them in brown and loved them so much I added the anthracite). They have a padded footbed and are so comfortable. I did have to go up 1/2 size.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much. These sandals are my second pair of Manolo Blahnik Susa's (I first got them in brown and loved them so much I added the anthracite). They have a padded footbed and are so comfortable. I did have to go up 1/2 size.


Hmmm, thanks for the tip about going up a 1/2 size. I love the anthracite color!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Work, Pewter from 2005


----------



## kbell

Today - she’s been neglected so it’s about time!


----------



## Molly0

Can’t seem to get my stuff out of this one. It’s too darn convenient!


----------



## rutabaga

Longchamp Roseau tote. I bought this from Nordstrom a while back and keep forgetting to use it! The inside is leopard print.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched in my Michael Kors Gemma tote in olive green colorblock.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## orchidmyst

Had a bit of a color overload recently.
Going back to something simple.
Tsatsas Lucid L in grey


----------



## muchstuff

BV double Nodini...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4527027


Of course I love the bag, but I also love how you stage your pics!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course I love the bag, but I also love how you stage your pics!


Thank you!


----------



## inkfade

My Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody, featuring Rexy, which has been accompanying me on moving errands.


----------



## christinemliu

inkfade said:


> My Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody, featuring Rexy, which has been accompanying me on moving errands.
> 
> View attachment 4527806


Aw, such a nice Henri Bendel. Miss that brand...I use his cosmetic cases all the time.
Continuing bags of Costco with a Rough & Tumble:


but will be moving out of her to the newest R&T:


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag but I got my first Michael Kors shirt as an anniversary present from my husband recently.


----------



## inkfade

christinemliu said:


> Aw, such a nice Henri Bendel. Miss that brand...I use his cosmetic cases all the time.



Yeah, I was pretty bummed when I got on one day and saw they were closing up shop. The Spruce Street is the only HB bag I own, though I do own a pair of HB silver circle stud earrings that I love. They had a lot of nice things. It's a shame they're gone now.


----------



## tealocean

dyyong said:


> Mom’s bag come in handy they said


----------



## kbell

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## roundandround

Now back to Coquelicot


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> Now back to Coquelicot
> 
> View attachment 4528490


I LOVE the red bag!   And I love the blue and white in the picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

My two travel buddies.


----------



## Molly0

Just a little Coach factory from 2014, but she makes me feel happy.


----------



## Molly0

. . .and what makes me REALLY happy is that Arden has a lipstick that is the EXACT same color.  hahaha (It is called “Pink Punch”)



Molly0 said:


> Just a little Coach factory from 2014, but she makes me feel happy.
> View attachment 4528686


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Now back to Coquelicot
> 
> View attachment 4528490


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

dyyong said:


> Mom’s bag come in handy they said


I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones 
James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone


----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone



Video unavailable...


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone



That made my day!  Laughed until I cried. Thank you


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

southernbelle43 said:


> That made my day!  Laughed until I cried. Thank you


I'm glad! (Sorry mods, this is OT but it's important  Feel good vids!) Here are some more of his vids where he drives e-mail spammers  and the like insane and more  I hope you can see these, muchstuff!


----------



## houseof999

Date night with hubby and my Bal FBF.. .. same letters as BFF. Haha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> . . .and what makes me REALLY happy is that Arden has a lipstick that is the EXACT same color.  hahaha (It is called “Pink Punch”)
> View attachment 4528699


My gosh!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you.
> I got a french rose metallic recently but I still like the fuchsia better. Too bad the fuchsia was a seasonal color but Marco has many other metallic leathers.
> Here's my french rose metallic
> View attachment 4526019


Oh my GOSHHHH . This is soooooo beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This workhorse on the train.


----------



## Molly0

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone



oh darn! I can’t see! 
Not available in Canada I guess.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## dyyong

This old gal is tired but she’s tough for road trip! Our 2nd last stop at Sweetest place on earth.


----------



## dyyong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone






SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm glad! (Sorry mods, this is OT but it's important  Feel good vids!) Here are some more of his vids where he drives e-mail spammers  and the like insane and more  I hope you can see these, muchstuff!



These are hilarious SGCW!! Thanks for sharing. This guy is a gem!


----------



## kbell

Jam packed today for my airport personal bag.


----------



## dotty8

Last night's dinner by the river - Chanel classic flap


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

kbell said:


> Jam packed today for my airport personal bag.
> 
> View attachment 4529329


Love your bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my CC Sea Shell bag.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## muchstuff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm glad! (Sorry mods, this is OT but it's important  Feel good vids!) Here are some more of his vids where he drives e-mail spammers  and the like insane and more  I hope you can see these, muchstuff!



These ones worked!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my CC Sea Shell bag.



Really loving your beautiful summer look


----------



## JoRW

Dionysus again today


----------



## kbell

Shelby33 said:


> Love your bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## dyyong

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, this is totally thread OT but it's really on topic with your pic. I think this is one of the funniest stories involving rubber ducks I've ever heard. It's probably also one of the only ones
> James Veitch and his posse of rubber ducks, everyone



I had to shared this with my kids and my oldest (14) spits out her drinks!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta cervo Veneta in steel


----------



## Miss_Dawn

PA for running errands today. I think the bluish-grey Damier Azur check looks nice with my new scarf


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Really loving your beautiful summer look


Thank you, lovely IM.


----------



## Shelby33

So hooked on old school RM lately..


----------



## Shelby33

Miss_Dawn said:


> PA for running errands today. I think the bluish-grey Damier Azur check looks nice with my new scarf


Love your bag but your roses look so gorgeous!!


----------



## Joule

BV Large Intrecciato Veneta in Nero lately. Can't get enough.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for lunch and a little local shopping with my iridescent purple medium flap.


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought this bag from the Labor day sale. I couldn't resist the great price. It is the Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel in sea coral.


----------



## westvillage

We’re at a Labor Day pig roast sitting on hay bales, except my little cervo BV gets no seat. Bags just have to rough it now and then.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Shelby33 said:


> Love your bag but your roses look so gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

Miss_Dawn said:


> PA for running errands today. I think the bluish-grey Damier Azur check looks nice with my new scarf


Beautiful bag but the roses are so gorgeous I have to comment.


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> So hooked on old school RM lately..
> View attachment 4530319


I think I have this bag. What color is this? One of my favorite RMs.


----------



## HavPlenty

My latest purchase. Was supposed to be done buying. But I just couldn't resist this adorable thing. My name is Havplenty and I am a purseaholic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> My latest purchase. Was supposed to be done buying. But I just couldn't resist this adorable thing. My name is Havplenty and I am a purseaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530513



It's a cutie!


----------



## Shelby33

HavPlenty said:


> I think I have this bag. What color is this? One of my favorite RMs.


I think it's Cognac, with CC lining. It was the best I could figure out, there's not much at all on this color in the old threads!


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's Cognac, with CC lining. It was the best I could figure out, there's not much at all on this color in the old threads!


Ah Mine is tangerine. It's really old school. The leather looks so similar to yours. Doesn't come with a strap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> My latest purchase. Was supposed to be done buying. But I just couldn't resist this adorable thing. My name is Havplenty and I am a purseaholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530513


I've been looking at this beauty too! From what I can recall, it holds quite a bit for it's size?
Congrats!


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> I've been looking at the beauty too! From what I can recall, it holds quite a bit for it's size?
> Congrats!


It's tiny on the inside. I wouldn't say it holds quite a bit. It holds what I need to take with me if I'm just running errands or hanging out on the weekend.  I wouldn't use it on my daily commute.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.
> 
> View attachment 4530627
> View attachment 4530628



This is beautiful.  Is this the medium size?  I have always been intrigued by this one and I finally looked at it at Nordstrom last week (after seeing a family friend with the brown mini one).  Very well made.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful.  Is this the medium size?  I have always been intrigued by this one and I finally looked at it at Nordstrom last week (after seeing a family friend with the brown mini one).  Very well made.


No, I own the small. Loewe is very well made, I highly recommend this brand.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> No, I own the small. Loewe is very well made, I highly recommend this brand.



Thanks .  It looks great on you.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.
> 
> View attachment 4530627
> View attachment 4530628


Nice!


Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  It looks great on you.



I agree.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  It looks great on you.


Thank you Minda


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> I agree.


Thank you HavPlenty. Can't wait to see more pics of your lovely Croisette


----------



## ksuromax

Old school Balenciaga Day from 2006


----------



## Miss_Dawn

HavPlenty said:


> Beautiful bag but the roses are so gorgeous I have to comment.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.
> 
> View attachment 4530627
> View attachment 4530628


Looks fab on you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Looks fab on you


Thank you Miss Dawn


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.
> 
> View attachment 4530627
> View attachment 4530628


LOVE this bag and it looks so nonchalantly chic on you! You have such a diverse and beautiful collection of bags!


----------



## TotinScience

One of my current favorites - Mr. Mini Armadillo from Deadly Ponies, playful and chic


----------



## Shelby33

HavPlenty said:


> Ah Mine is tangerine. It's really old school. The leather looks so similar to yours. Doesn't come with a strap.


Oh I love the tangerine! What is the lining? Mine doesn't have the strap either. It is lighter in color outside, I didn't have great lighting for that pic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TotinScience said:


> One of my current favorites - Mr. Mini Armadillo from Deadly Ponies, playful and chic


Love!


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> One of my current favorites - Mr. Mini Armadillo from Deadly Ponies, playful and chic


Yay! I really like Deadly Ponies. How cool to see an action shot.


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I love the tangerine! What is the lining? Mine doesn't have the strap either. It is lighter in color outside, I didn't have great lighting for that pic.


It is the black and white floral lining. I'll post a picture in the RM forum.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE this bag and it looks so nonchalantly chic on you! You have such a diverse and beautiful collection of bags!


Why thank you Smama!!


----------



## Molly0

Just like an old friend she’s always there for me.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> One of my current favorites - Mr. Mini Armadillo from Deadly Ponies, playful and chic


Love this. So classy! Off to check out Deadly Ponies.


----------



## Rikireads

Souvenir from my trip to Rome!


----------



## TCB

MJ Bigshot


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn the Loewe Puzzle in awhile. Thought I'd bring her out today.
> 
> View attachment 4530627
> View attachment 4530628


White T and denim shorts compliments the bag too well!!


----------



## Iamminda

I couldn’t resist this picture of Bullseye (formerly known as Spot, lol).


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> I couldn’t resist this picture of Bullseye (formerly known as Spot, lol).


Love Love Love...dont know what to pat first...the Dog or the Bag?


----------



## TotinScience

carterazo said:


> Love this. So classy! Off to check out Deadly Ponies.


Deadly Ponies is seriously amazing. Very pricey for an Indie band, but their deerskin nappa is one of the best leathers out there, on par with premier stuff


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I couldn’t resist this picture of Bullseye (formerly known as Spot, lol).


Awesome picture, my friend!!  Your Reissue is looking as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> White T and denim shorts compliments the bag too well!!


Thank you dyyong


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I couldn’t resist this picture of Bullseye (formerly known as Spot, lol).


Awesome bag and super cute picture Minda! I didn't know that they had renamed Spot!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Love Love Love...dont know what to pat first...the Dog or the Bag?





Dextersmom said:


> Awesome picture, my friend!!  Your Reissue is looking as beautiful as ever.





Addicted to bags said:


> Awesome bag and super cute picture Minda! I didn't know that they had renamed Spot!



Thank you .  I wanted to take a picture with Bullseye myself but I went there alone (maybe next time, lol).  I also thought the name was Spot too but guess they changed it (I like Spot better).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  I wanted to take a picture with Bullseye myself but I went there alone (maybe next time, lol).  I also thought the name was Spot too but guess they changed it (I like Spot better).


Me too on the name Spot. A lot of people in the past have told me Noodle looks like the Target dog (she totally doesn't as the Target dog is a whole other breed when they used the Bull Terrier) because of her eye patch.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> This workhorse on the train.


oh, my! what a fancy train!!


----------



## dyyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This workhorse on the train.





ksuromax said:


> oh, my! what a fancy train!!


I am having hard time to link the word WORKHORSE with that train scene


----------



## dyyong

Doctor visit before school starts


----------



## Addicted to bags

dyyong said:


> Doctor visit before school starts


Love your Celine Box dyyong! Have a good Dr's visit


----------



## TCB

Karl


----------



## B4GBuff

Medium Gabrielle python bronze. Taking her out on my birthday!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Molly0 said:


> Just like an old friend she’s always there for me.
> View attachment 4531027


It's such a beauty, I love seeing it.


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out a thrifted Enny vintage bag from probably the 90s...she needed a bit of work which I wasnt very successful in doing, but she has had a clean and still has life in her.


----------



## dyyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your Celine Box dyyong! Have a good Dr's visit


Awwww 
Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

A little shopping this afternoon with my beige medium classic flap.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my beige medium classic flap.


Looking super pretty DM! Is that an Anthropology dressing room?


----------



## scrpo83

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking super pretty DM! Is that an Anthropology dressing room?


Thank you ATB.  Yes, that is exactly where I was.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my beige medium classic flap.



I love this whole look — very pretty .  And your CF is gorgeous


----------



## LVtingting

Addicted to bags said:


> No, I own the small. Loewe is very well made, I highly recommend this brand.


So jealous that you have the older version of small puzzle which it has feet and the extra hook in the back. They discontinued all these good features. I love your bag that even has gold hardware... 
Despite those features they took away, Loewe does make a solid, great quality bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you ATB.  Yes, that is exactly where I was.


Their dressing rooms are very distinctive


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVtingting said:


> So jealous that you have the older version of small puzzle which it has feet and the extra hook in the back. They discontinued all these good features. I love your bag that even has gold hardware...
> Despite those features they took away, Loewe does make a solid, great quality bag.


Thank you LVtingting. I so agree with you about the OG features of the small Puzzle, I don't understand why they changed things like the wider strap and feet! In spite of that, I ordered a new Puzzle which will arrive tomorrow. Hopefully I will still love it. Will share pics so stay tuned


----------



## Sunshine mama

dyyong said:


> I am having hard time to link the word WORKHORSE with that train scene



It's because it was holding a water bottle,  a protein shake,  and a giant muffin for me, on top of my essentials. My DH usually holds these for me when I use a small bag, but my Sac Plat was doing that job that day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Me too on the name Spot. A lot of people in the past have told me Noodle looks like the Target dog (she totally doesn't as the Target dog is a whole other breed when they used the Bull Terrier) because of her eye patch.


Not comparing babies cuz that's bad, but Noodle is definitely cuter for sure!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I couldn’t resist this picture of Bullseye (formerly known as Spot, lol).


What bullseye? 
All I see is the beautiful bag!


----------



## dyyong

Gave Classic a spa switched to Lido


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What bullseye?
> All I see is the beautiful bag!


 That's funny because I was hypnotized by all the red. I had to break my stare to see the beautiful bag!


----------



## sdkitty

botkier trigger


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look — very pretty .  And your CF is gorgeous


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## HavPlenty

Back on the daily grind with my Nightingale.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dextersmom said:


> A little shopping this afternoon with my beige medium classic flap.


Such a sweet, carefree look! I love everything from top to bottom. And that Flap bag is everything.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSSM .  I agree with RN that all the redness dwarfs the dog and bag, lol



Sunshine mama said:


> What bullseye?
> All I see is the beautiful bag!





RuedeNesle said:


> That's funny because I was hypnotized by all the red. I had to break my stare to see the beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD1 returned this bag back to me. (I also have this bag in red)
I gladly accepted!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD1 returned this bag back to me. (I also have this bag in red)
> I gladly accepted!



So beautiful and elegant — love it with the Catogram bandeau.  Very nice of your DD to return this beauty to you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful and elegant — love it with the Catogram bandeau.  Very nice of your DD to return this beauty to you


Thank you IM!


----------



## Dextersmom

HavPlenty said:


> Such a sweet, carefree look! I love everything from top to bottom. And that Flap bag is everything.


Thank you so much.


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


----------



## muchstuff

BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo in gunmetal...


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4532974



This is super adorable — and you have many adorable minis


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532996



This is stunning — I have not seen this baseball hobo done in the intrecciato weaving.  And the gunmetal color is just gorgeous.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4532974


What a beautiful color! Is it more purple than blue?


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> This is super adorable — and you have many adorable minis





Addicted to bags said:


> What a beautiful color! Is it more purple than blue?


Thank you!

I find it to be more on the purple side of indigo.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is stunning — I have not seen this baseball hobo done in the intrecciato weaving.  And the gunmetal color is just gorgeous.


I have it in metallic espresso as well, beautiful bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I find it to be more on the purple side of indigo.


Hmmmm, very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I have it in metallic espresso as well, beautiful bags!



lol, I forgot about that beauty .


----------



## LVtingting

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you LVtingting. I so agree with you about the OG features of the small Puzzle, I don't understand why they changed things like the wider strap and feet! In spite of that, I ordered a new Puzzle which will arrive tomorrow. Hopefully I will still love it. Will share pics so stay tuned


Can’t wait for you to share pics with us...


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVtingting said:


> Can’t wait for you to share pics with us...


I ordered 3 thru the internet and am having a hard time deciding..... eeek! 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/random-chats-and-pics.983942/page-320
Post #4790 if you want to see pics of what I got but have to whittle down to...


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD1 returned this bag back to me. (I also have this bag in red)
> I gladly accepted!


Sooo cute! I feel like the Catogram theme is something that could've turned out terrible, but they got it absolutely purrfect.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 4532974


This is so pretty and cute. But I can't get a sense of how big it is(or in your case,  how small it is). Can an average credit card case fit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo cute! I feel like the Catogram theme is something that could've turned out terrible, but they got it absolutely purrfect.


Thank you.  I usually am not a cat person, but the monogram print gave me a vintage vibe, which I really like.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


This DEFINITELY is a to die for red! So exuberant!!!


----------



## dyyong

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532996


They came in woven leather??


----------



## dyyong

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


I can never get enough of white, denim and red!!! STUNNING BAG AND COLOR!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so pretty and cute. But I can't get a sense of how big it is(or in your case,  how small it is). Can an average credit card case fit?


Thank you!  It’s fairly small.  Cards without a case just barely fit.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> This DEFINITELY is a to die for red! So exuberant!!!





dyyong said:


> I can never get enough of white, denim and red!!! STUNNING BAG AND COLOR!


thank you very much!!


----------



## kbell

Almost Friday!


----------



## muchstuff

dyyong said:


> They came in woven leather??


Four colours for one season only .


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW today.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW today.


What a dream bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW today.



I love your gorgeous new Evelyne — and I also totally love your pretty OOTD


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW today.


Lovely!! Love the gold hardware with the cool shade of etoupe. Did you just get this DM? So 7 now?


----------



## westvillage

H. Trim ll today waiting for the elevator.  Haven’t worn this bag in a long time. She doesn’t stay on my shoulder as well as I’d like so I don’t reach for her much. Yet I still have a LOT of love and loyalty for my 2 Trims, this and one in black.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I just got my second Michael Kors shirt from the Labor day sale.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> One of my current favorites - Mr. Mini Armadillo from Deadly Ponies, playful and chic


LOVE this! how gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532996


Yum. Yum. Yum!!


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> They came in woven leather??


Down, girl, down!!!


----------



## EmmJay

Reverse Speedy!


----------



## sherrylynn

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532996


OMG! This is so beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely!! Love the gold hardware with the cool shade of etoupe. Did you just get this DM? So 7 now?


Thank you, ATB. I picked this up this week.  It was the Evelyne I ordered when my SA told me that I don't really need any more Evie's.  He is right, of course, but I was lusting after this one.  Yes, this makes 7.  I really plan for this to be my last handbag purchase until I get my Kelly.  Hope I can stay strong.  


Molly0 said:


> What a dream bag!


Thank you so much, Molly0. 



Iamminda said:


> I love your gorgeous new Evelyne — and I also totally love your pretty OOTD


Thank you, my sweet and lovely IM.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yum. Yum. Yum!!


Yup, she's pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

sherrylynn said:


> OMG! This is so beautiful!


Thank you, I agree!


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow:


----------



## muchstuff

TCB said:


> For tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4533898


Hi Elvis!


----------



## TCB

muchstuff said:


> Hi Elvis!


----------



## muchstuff

05 grey City ...


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## kbell

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4534117



Great photo!! And bag


----------



## Shelby33

kbell said:


> Great photo!! And bag


Thanks!


----------



## orchidmyst

Clare V La Trop


----------



## B4GBuff

Carrying my "everyday" bag today... Coach Dreamer in chalk with exotic (snakeskin detailing in black / white). Love the mixed HW and multicoloured.


----------



## EmmJay

Oh Boy, it’s Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Oh Boy, it’s Friday!
> View attachment 4534261



Oh Boy, you look so good (as always) .


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey all! Missed you!  

I’m waaaaaiiiting at the bar of a restaurant for a friend who is laaaaaaate for lunch.   (I hate it when people are late.  Grrrr!)

Anyway, I’m trying to squeeze the last bits of happy out of summer with my yellow lamb / yg hw Miss Dior Sliding Chain and Versace sunnies.


----------



## Narnanz

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! Missed you!
> 
> I’m waaaaaiiiting at the bar of a restaurant for a friend who is laaaaaaate for lunch.   (I hate it when people are late.  Grrrr!)
> 
> Anyway, I’m trying to squeeze the last bits of happy out of summer with my yellow lamb / yg hw Miss Dior Sliding Chain and Versace sunnies.


I love yellow...such a happy carefree colour...always reminds me of sunflowers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! Missed you!
> 
> I’m waaaaaiiiting at the bar of a restaurant for a friend who is laaaaaaate for lunch.   (I hate it when people are late.  Grrrr!)
> 
> Anyway, I’m trying to squeeze the last bits of happy out of summer with my yellow lamb / yg hw Miss Dior Sliding Chain and Versace sunnies.



Good to see you stop by this thread with this lovely Dior


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> Oh Boy, you look so good (as always) .



Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all! Missed you!
> 
> I’m waaaaaiiiting at the bar of a restaurant for a friend who is laaaaaaate for lunch.   (I hate it when people are late.  Grrrr!)
> 
> Anyway, I’m trying to squeeze the last bits of happy out of summer with my yellow lamb / yg hw Miss Dior Sliding Chain and Versace sunnies.



She is gorgeous!♡


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Nodini


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini



I really like the purple and green color combo — stellar styling


----------



## leechiyong

Want Les Essentiels Luka Bag with a strap I added:


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Want Les Essentiels Luka Bag with a strap I added:
> View attachment 4534976


Love this cutie!


----------



## Venessa84

This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love me some hibachi


----------



## BagLadyT

Mini camera today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Addicted to bags

Venessa84 said:


> This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535212
> 
> 
> Love me some hibachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535214


Awwww, your food spells out I love you! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535212
> 
> 
> Love me some hibachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535214


Happy Anniversary to you and your DH .


----------



## orchidmyst

Steve Mono


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 4535355
> View attachment 4535356



I really love this perfect flower charm on your beautiful Dora


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 4535355
> View attachment 4535356





Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4535576
> 
> Beautiful!!!!!


Thank you sweet RN and love the Sheldon gif


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you sweet RN and love the Sheldon gif


----------



## LuckyBitch

Venessa84 said:


> This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535212
> 
> 
> Love me some hibachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535214


Your beautiful ray of sunshine on your anniversary.


----------



## TCB

Happy Anniversary, Venessa84!!!


----------



## TCB

For church..
Coach clutch


----------



## Iamminda

TCB said:


> For church..
> Coach clutch
> 
> View attachment 4535833
> View attachment 4535834
> View attachment 4535835


I like all the glittery colors — real pretty


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> For church..
> Coach clutch
> 
> View attachment 4535833
> View attachment 4535834
> View attachment 4535835





Iamminda said:


> I like all the glittery colors — real pretty


+1


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> I like all the glittery colors — real pretty


Thank you so much, Iamminda!


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> +1


Thank ya....thank ya very much, RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Thank ya....thank ya very much, RN!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Basking in Sunday afternoon’s summer glow with little Baby Stam in silver metallic, my version of neutral.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> For church..
> Coach clutch
> 
> View attachment 4535833
> View attachment 4535834
> View attachment 4535835


Ooooh pretty TCB! Love sparkly things, especially bags!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh pretty TCB! Love sparkly things, especially bags!


Thank you very much, ATB!


----------



## brett8x6

TCB said:


> For church..
> Coach clutch
> 
> View attachment 4535833
> View attachment 4535834
> View attachment 4535835


Love it, it's beautiful!  The more colorful the bag the more I like it.


----------



## Venessa84

Addicted to bags said:


> LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 4535355
> View attachment 4535356



This bag is more and more gorgeous each time you wear it!  



Addicted to bags said:


> Awwww, your food spells out I love you! Happy Anniversary!!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and your DH .





LuckyBitch said:


> Your beautiful ray of sunshine on your anniversary.





TCB said:


> Happy Anniversary, Venessa84!!!



Thank you ladies! You’re all too kind!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Shopping out for next season. Celine Triomphe.


----------



## IntheOcean

An old Prada today. So squishy!


----------



## pmburk

Oldie but a goodie - YSL Muse.


----------



## orchidmyst

Tsatsas Ada in Navy


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07 or 08


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07 or 08
> View attachment 4536591


Beautiful!!!  I love how your pictures often look so dreamy and romantic


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535212
> 
> 
> Love me some hibachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535214


Happy Anniversary!



IntheOcean said:


> An old Prada today. So squishy!
> View attachment 4536344


”Old” Pradas are the best! Love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TCB said:


> For church..
> Coach clutch
> 
> View attachment 4535833
> View attachment 4535834
> View attachment 4535835


Love your nail polish color and the bag together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini


I love lime green and purple together! One of my favorite combinations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> This little Gucci helped us celebrate our 9 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535212
> 
> 
> Love me some hibachi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535214


So sweet...both the I heart u and the cute yellow Gucci!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 4535355
> View attachment 4535356


The whole picture!!!!!!
I especially love how the white flower looks against the bright red adorable Dora! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh Boy, you look so good (as always) .


Love the pun!


----------



## houseof999

I'm on a mini bag roll.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, but I just got my second Michael Kors shirt from the Labor day sale.


At first, I was like, where’s the bag? And then I realized it was your beautiful dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a mini bag roll.
> 
> View attachment 4536695


This is so beautiful! Is this a frame 23? Is this a new release?


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD1 returned this bag back to me. (I also have this bag in red)
> I gladly accepted!


Adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> Adorable!


Awww. Thank you!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. Thank you!


You are welcome!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!  I love how your pictures often look so dreamy and romantic


That was very sweet to say, thank you!


----------



## TCB

brett8x6 said:


> Love it, it's beautiful!  The more colorful the bag the more I like it.


Thank you so much!   
Me too lol


----------



## TCB

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your nail polish color and the bag together!


Aww thank you SMama!!!!


----------



## TCB

Coach Rhyder in metallic Green

with my new MJ Peanuts pouch


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Maddie tote for tomorrow.


----------



## Molly0

Finally decided on this, after a few others that didn’t make it out the door.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a mini bag roll.
> 
> View attachment 4536695


Love the color house!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so beautiful! Is this a frame 23? Is this a new release?


No it's from fall 2017. It's even smaller than the 23. This is size 19.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the color house!!


Thank you! I bought it once and returned because my last phone didn't fit. But I always regretted returning it so I bought it again! My new phone battery fits in there but I can get it in!


----------



## B4GBuff

Old trusty... coach dreamer chalk / exotic. Land snake I think... dreamer holds a ton of stuff!! (Not the 21 but the regular size). Also have the stars and feathers coach charm attached. Matches perfectly. My number 1 everyday bag. Not so expensive that its  a big deal if it gets damaged. But still chic enough to stand out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I bought it once and returned because my last phone didn't fit. But I always regretted returning it so I bought it again! My new phone battery fits in there but I can get it in!


Lol, glad you tried again cause she's really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> No it's from fall 2017. It's even smaller than the 23. This is size 19.


Wow. It IS small! It's very cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This structured bag getting ready to leave with me.


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> This structured bag getting ready to leave with me.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> This structured bag getting ready to leave with me.


That's really pretty Smama! What brand is it?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This structured bag getting ready to leave with me.



This bag is so gorgeous—and it looks ultra luxe in this photo


----------



## leechiyong

Want Les Essentiels:


----------



## EmmJay

Queen Dauphine with my monogram adjustable strap (sku is J60068). In LVoe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MooMooVT said:


>


Thank you!



houseof999 said:


> That's really pretty Smama! What brand is it?


Thank you! It's an Italian brand called Pratesi and the name of the bag is Lady Brunelleschi. 




Iamminda said:


> This bag is so gorgeous—and it looks ultra luxe in this photo


Thank you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT* *REMEMBERING 9/11/2001 & THOSE WHO LOST THEIR LIVES & THOSE WHO WERE LEFT BEHIND* *GOD BLESS YOU ALL! *


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m going to try to get better with posting again. 

Dinner with Mr. S and my silver Dior WOC.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m going to try to get better with posting again.
> 
> Dinner with Mr. S and my silver Dior WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537720


A work of art! Just lovely.


----------



## HavPlenty

EmmJay said:


> Queen Dauphine with my monogram adjustable strap (sku is J60068). In LVoe!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> This structured bag getting ready to leave with me.


You have some of the cutest, most unique bags ever!


----------



## HavPlenty

So many beautiful bags here. I'm just taking it all in. Everybody has such unique taste. 

Me and my new Mulberry Lily at the DMV this morning.


----------



## EmmJay

EmmJay said:


> Queen Dauphine with my monogram adjustable strap (J60068





HavPlenty said:


> So many beautiful bags here. I'm just taking it all in. Everybody has such unique taste.
> 
> Me and my new Mulberry Lily at the DMV this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4537726



Beautiful! I hope the wait at the DMV wasn’t all day. I dread the DMV.


----------



## HavPlenty

EmmJay said:


> Beautiful! I hope the wait at the DMV wasn’t all day. I dread the DMV.


Just an hour. Had an appointment.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag, MCM petite backpack. This little bag is a real workhorse.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, MCM petite backpack. This little bag is a real workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 4537865


I love this backpack. MCM has some of the best backpacks.


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Penelope in Bronze Liberty leather


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, MCM petite backpack. This little bag is a real workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 4537865


So cute, ATB! I love little backpacks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> So cute, ATB! I love little backpacks.


Thank you TCB! I'm finding I do too


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> I love this backpack. MCM has some of the best backpacks.


They do, they really do. I am careless with this bag and I don't see any signs of wear at all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, MCM petite backpack. This little bag is a real workhorse.
> 
> View attachment 4537865


A beautiful workhorse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in Bronze Liberty leather
> View attachment 4537871


M did such a good job with this bronze leather.  It looks like real metal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HavPlenty said:


> You have some of the cutest, most unique bags ever!


Thank you HavPlenty!


----------



## Shelby33

With Dim & Nit Wit, (not their real names) who I agreed to watch for a few weeks... 5 years ago!


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> I'm on a mini bag roll.
> 
> View attachment 4536695


What a cool and pretty bag!!!! I keep coming back to look at it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag. An older Parker.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. An older Parker.



What a beautiful color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. An older Parker.


----------



## Porschenality

My Chanel GST...


----------



## HavPlenty

Porschenality said:


> My Chanel GST...


Just beautiful.  One day I will own a Chanel.  One day ...


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. An older Parker.


 So cute and so ladylike.


----------



## HavPlenty

Been on the hunt for a navy work tote with silver hardware (for the right price) for what seems like forever.  I had never considered this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour because of the cost. I splurged on the Lou Lou just a month ago.  But to my good fortune a brand new one came up on the resale market that fit my budget and I had to get it.  This will probably be the last bag I buy for 2019 and probably most of 2020, lol. I purchased a lot over the summer. I can truly say I'm content (for the moment), lol.

It's missing the lock which I would love to have. But it really doesn't matter. This bag is sleek and sophisticated and boy am I rambling, lol. I didn't think I could love a plain looking bag so much.

Small Sac De Jour in navy blue/silver. And yes I stuffed this salad into the bag.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. An older Parker.


YOU invented the top handle Parker!


----------



## roundandround

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE the red bag!   And I love the blue and white in the picture!



Thank you! I wanted to post the whole picture but realized that other ppl in the picture might lead to some trouble teheee. So I follow your rule, ZOOM



Addicted to bags said:


> LV BB Dora today. Hope everyone has a good weekend
> 
> View attachment 4535355
> View attachment 4535356



Cute red bag, I'm dying You carry it very well!


----------



## EmmJay

HavPlenty said:


> Been on the hunt for a navy work tote with silver hardware (for the right price) for what seems like forever.  I had never considered this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour because of the cost. I splurged on the Lou Lou just a month ago.  But to my good fortune a brand new one came up on the resale market that fit my budget and I had to get it.  This will probably be the last bag I buy for 2019 and probably most of 2020, lol. I purchased a lot over the summer. I can truly say I'm content (for the moment), lol.
> 
> It's missing the lock which I would love to have. But it really doesn't matter. This bag is sleek and sophisticated and boy am I rambling, lol. I didn't think I could love a plain looking bag so much.
> 
> Small Sac De Jour in navy blue/silver. And yes I stuffed this salad into the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538175



So chic!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

roundandround said:


> Thank you! I wanted to post the whole picture but realized that other ppl in the picture might lead to some trouble teheee. So I follow your rule, ZOOM
> 
> 
> 
> Cute red bag, I'm dying You carry it very well!


Thank you roundandround  Your red beauty is awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> What a beautiful color!


Thank you so much!



RuedeNesle said:


>


I knew you would approve!



HavPlenty said:


> So cute and so ladylike.


I’m no lady, but this bag helps me be one when I use it!



tealocean said:


> YOU invented the top handle Parker!


Awwww, Geee, you are making me blush!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini


----------



## southernbelle43

9/11 when the people in the building were desperate to go DOWN.  While our first responders went UP.  GOD BLESS THEM ALL.


----------



## B4GBuff

Givenchy GV3 fringe bag, 4G loafers and vintage Givenchy necklace!


----------



## southernbelle43

B4GBuff said:


> Givenchy GV3 fringe bag, 4G loafers and vintage Givenchy necklace!


And an enviable figure.  God forgot to give me a waist??


----------



## Molly0

B4GBuff said:


> Givenchy GV3 fringe bag, 4G loafers and vintage Givenchy necklace!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Go IM! You are looking great! You're so funny trying to hide it from us, and now we know!  I love the red bag too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Lol, love it. Like you need to look slimmer gal.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Go IM! You are looking great! You're so funny trying to hide it from us, and now we know!  I love the red bag too!





southernbelle43 said:


> Lol, love it. Like you need to look slimmer gal.



Thanks ladies .  (I strategically hid my belly pouch behind my arm while sucking in my tummy, lol.)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


You look great Minda and so does your Bal! So glad your daughter assisted in the lovely photo


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Oh stop it you look amazing! Now tell me more about that red!  Which red is this? IAMagonna need that 4 digit color code for this red! See what I did there..


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> You look great Minda and so does your Bal! So glad your daughter assisted in the lovely photo



Thanks ATB .  Someday, I hope to look as fit as you if I can grab enough steps .


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Oh stop it you look amazing! Now tell me more about that red!  Which red is this? IAMagonna need that 4 digit color code for this red! See what I did there..



Thanks H .  This is Red Lipstick from 2015/6.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Thanks H .  This is Red Lipstick from 2015/6.


Thank you! Off to hunt!


----------



## B4GBuff

southernbelle43 said:


> And an enviable figure.  God forgot to give me a waist??



Maybe he forgot to give you a waist but he forgot to give me legs LOL I'm only 5'2" so as a whole no matter what I wear I look like a child trying to dress like a sophisticated adult hahaha! Even worse is that since I broke my right foot I can no longer wear high heels (anything over about 2") without pain. Maxi dresses drag about 6" on the floor and midi would be almost a maxi on me but not quite so just enough to look weird. And shopping for Jean's (you'll laugh) to avoid needing to hem every pair of jeans I buy, I now purchase 'ankle' cropped Jean's which on me are full length!


----------



## southernbelle43

B4GBuff said:


> Maybe he forgot to give you a waist but he forgot to give me legs LOL I'm only 5'2" so as a whole no matter what I wear I look like a child trying to dress like a sophisticated adult hahaha! Even worse is that since I broke my right foot I can no longer wear high heels (anything over about 2") without pain. Maxi dresses drag about 6" on the floor and midi would be almost a maxi on me but not quite so just enough to look weird. And shopping for Jean's (you'll laugh) to avoid needing to hem every pair of jeans I buy, I now purchase 'ankle' cropped Jean's which on me are full length!


I will count myself lucky!  I got the height in my family.  My Sis is short and all of my nieces are 5’3” or so...no legs at all.  On the other side my daughter is almost 6’ and my son is 6’5”!  Go figure.


----------



## muchstuff

B4GBuff said:


> Maybe he forgot to give you a waist but he forgot to give me legs LOL I'm only 5'2" so as a whole no matter what I wear I look like a child trying to dress like a sophisticated adult hahaha! Even worse is that since I broke my right foot I can no longer wear high heels (anything over about 2") without pain. Maxi dresses drag about 6" on the floor and midi would be almost a maxi on me but not quite so just enough to look weird. And shopping for Jean's (you'll laugh) to avoid needing to hem every pair of jeans I buy, I now purchase 'ankle' cropped Jean's which on me are full length!



Hah! I feel ya sista, I’m the same height and the struggle is real. And don’t get me started about the height of ”regulation” kitchen counter tops...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Happy Friday Minda! 
I love your RED bag!  
I don't think I can say anything that hasn't been said about how good you look! You look great! I wish your DD had been around me a couple of weeks ago when I went with my sister and a friend to Fort Point. The pictures I'm in......
I hope all is well! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Hey iM, you and your gorgeous Bal are looking excellent.


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


Hi DM! Etoupe looks like such a versatile color! Looking great


----------



## HavPlenty

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


Love the whole outfit! You really know how to put together a look with your bags. I remember the flap bag outfit from not long ago.


----------



## HavPlenty

Good Morning Speedy my love.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Friday Minda!
> I love your RED bag!
> I don't think I can say anything that hasn't been said about how good you look! You look great! I wish your DD had been around me a couple of weeks ago when I went with my sister and a friend to Fort Point. The pictures I'm in......
> I hope all is well! Have a great weekend!


Thanks RN .  You have a good weekend too —  going to be a scorcher, don’t want to go outside, lol


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hey iM, you and your gorgeous Bal are looking excellent.



Thanks DM .  You are looking gorgeous (as always) — love your outfit (especially that pretty skirt) and love how you styled your hair today.  Enjoy your weekend my lovely friend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  You have a good weekend too — * going to be a scorcher, don’t want to go outside, lol*


I'm already too hot!   I won't be doing a lot of walking this weekend! 
Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm already too hot!   I won't be doing a lot of walking this weekend! Thanks!


Hot here too RN! How do you do a sweating emoji?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Hot here too RN! How do you do a sweating emoji?


sweatdrop with :  in front and in back (no space.) You can put the cursor over the emoji and and it should show you also. I hope this makes sense!
I hope you have a great weekend! Stay as cool as you can!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> sweatdrop with :  in front and in back (no space.) You can put the cursor over the emoji and and it should show you also. I hope this makes sense!
> I hope you have a great weekend! Stay as cool as you can!


No sweat RN  
And thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> *No sweat RN *
> And thank you


----------



## muchstuff

My new Coach oxblood duffle. Excellent quality for the price point. And smooshy too ...


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery tote for tomorrow


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My new Coach oxblood duffle. Excellent quality for the price point. And smooshy too ...
> View attachment 4540168



I drool a little at the sight of luscious leather like that .  It’s a beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I drool a little at the sight of luscious leather like that .  It’s a beauty.


You know, I freely admit there are many Coach bags whose style I just don't care for but when they have one that I like I like it a lot. The leather on the 1941 series bags is very nice. And they're at a price point where I can buy them new and not feel like I have to baby them. Win-win.


----------



## HavPlenty

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer gallery tote for tomorrow


beautiful color! so soft.


----------



## HavPlenty

muchstuff said:


> My new Coach oxblood duffle. Excellent quality for the price point. And smooshy too ...
> View attachment 4540168


Is this a shoulder bag? The leather on this looks like old coach quality.


----------



## B4GBuff

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Etoupe Evelyne PM.



I love your bag, your outfit AND your place!


----------



## Dextersmom

B4GBuff said:


> I love your bag, your outfit AND your place!





Addicted to bags said:


> Hi DM! Etoupe looks like such a versatile color! Looking great





HavPlenty said:


> Love the whole outfit! You really know how to put together a look with your bags. I remember the flap bag outfit from not long ago.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM .  You are looking gorgeous (as always) — love your outfit (especially that pretty skirt) and love how you styled your hair today.  Enjoy your weekend my lovely friend


You are all very sweet.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Just felt like using my good old Madewell Transport tote to run some errands at our local farmers market.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Sylvia sarchel.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry I meant satchel above


----------



## muchstuff

HavPlenty said:


> Is this a shoulder bag? The leather on this looks like old coach quality.


Shoulder or cross body. One of the things I love about it is that there are enough riveted holes that I can shorten the strap enough for my 5'2" frame, which is rare. Here it is on the shortest hole...I can easily  touch the bottom of the bag, it's a perfect length. The leather is the 1941 series. This was 30% off in the sale this past week (still going on?). It's also new in smooth leather, I'm waiting for my local boutique to get them in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


You look great IM! I'll try to remember this trick.  And love your bag!
And that sexy elbow!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> You look great IM! I'll try to remember this trick.  And love your bag!
> And that sexy elbow!!!


Thanks SSSM .  My elbows are only 1/2 as sexy as your ankles


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  My elbows are only 1/2 as sexy as your ankles


Lololol!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Silverlinings Karen hanging out on my bike ride.


----------



## Molly0

Not too exciting, but this old girl seems to be be sticking with me & she feels just right!
Coach from 2002.


----------



## Luv2Scoop

My Orla Kiely Sky Blue Willow Stem tote with my Coach Hippy Flap purse in Steel


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## lenarmc

I went vintage for the mini bag trend. This little Marc Jacobs bag is too cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Of course it would be foggy this morning! I wanted to capture the Coach bag and the view after my trip to Target.  Stood in the middle of the street. Fortunately it's not a busy street this early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course it would be foggy this morning! I wanted to capture the Coach bag and the view after my trip to Target.  Stood in the middle of the street. Fortunately it's not a busy street this early on a Sunday morning.
> View attachment 4541260



My goodness, you are a brave soul to do this for us so we can see this beautiful red (surprising choice in color ).  And nice view of the City .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> *My goodness, you are a brave soul *to do this for us so we can see this beautiful red (surprising choice in color ).  And nice view of the City .


Thanks Minda! 
 I looked at the picture I took and saw I didn't even stage the bags properly so they looked neat. The Coach hang tag is stuck in the top of the bag, for example. I just dropped the bags, took a quick picture, and got out the middle of the street.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I looked at the picture I took and saw I didn't even stage the bags properly so they looked neat. The Coach hang tag is stuck in the top of the bag, for example. I just dropped the bags, took a quick picture, and got out the middle of the street.



I think it looks just fine.  Especially since you didn’t want any car to run you or your bag over


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I think it looks just fine.  Especially since you didn’t want any car to run you or your bag over


Thanks Minda! No, I did not want that!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I moved out of my Etoupe Evelyne PM and into my Abricot TPM.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Today I moved out of my Etoupe Evelyne PM and into my Abricot TPM.


What a great look!  So perfect with your dress!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today I moved out of my Etoupe Evelyne PM and into my Abricot TPM.



Beautiful dress DM — this TPM looks great with it


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Juliet midi in Bordeaux


----------



## Addicted to bags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4541190


How are you liking this bag? I just bought one but haven't taken her out of the wrapping yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Juliet midi in Bordeaux
> 
> View attachment 4541506


Beautiful.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course it would be foggy this morning! I wanted to capture the Coach bag and the view after my trip to Target.  Stood in the middle of the street. Fortunately it's not a busy street this early on a Sunday morning.
> View attachment 4541260


LOL! You're brave to take a photo like this. Your new nickname shall be "Danger Woman"!


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> How are you liking this bag? I just bought one but haven't taken her out of the wrapping yet.


How the heck do you do that! Upon receiving a bag I have to immediately use it. I could not leave the wrapping on.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks! I didn't quite capture the red, though. It's more of a berry color than what I posted here. I"ll try to correct this and post in the "red bag" thread later. The color is stunning IRL


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> How the heck do you do that! Upon receiving a bag I have to immediately use it. I could not leave the wrapping on.


Laziness and/or getting sidetracked by all the other things I have to do


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL! You're brave to take a photo like this. *Your new nickname shall be "Danger Woman"!*


 I accept the name and the challenge! (Okay, maybe not the challenge!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I accept the name and the challenge! (Okay, maybe not the challenge!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.


----------



## LucyMadrid

HavPlenty said:


> Been on the hunt for a navy work tote with silver hardware (for the right price) for what seems like forever.  I had never considered this Saint Laurent Sac De Jour because of the cost. I splurged on the Lou Lou just a month ago.  But to my good fortune a brand new one came up on the resale market that fit my budget and I had to get it.  This will probably be the last bag I buy for 2019 and probably most of 2020, lol. I purchased a lot over the summer. I can truly say I'm content (for the moment), lol.
> 
> It's missing the lock which I would love to have. But it really doesn't matter. This bag is sleek and sophisticated and boy am I rambling, lol. I didn't think I could love a plain looking bag so much.
> 
> Small Sac De Jour in navy blue/silver. And yes I stuffed this salad into the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538175


Gorgeous!


----------



## lxrac

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552


Never seen that colorway. super unique!


----------



## HavPlenty

muchstuff said:


> Shoulder or cross body. One of the things I love about it is that there are enough riveted holes that I can shorten the strap enough for my 5'2" frame, which is rare. Here it is on the shortest hole...I can easily  touch the bottom of the bag, it's a perfect length. The leather is the 1941 series. This was 30% off in the sale this past week (still going on?). It's also new in smooth leather, I'm waiting for my local boutique to get them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540716


Oh that's a good size! I think Coach is doing well with the 1941 series. Looks good on you!


----------



## HavPlenty

LucyMadrid said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank  you. I love it to death. I love everything I bought this summer.


----------



## muchstuff

HavPlenty said:


> Oh that's a good size! I think Coach is doing well with the 1941 series. Looks good on you!


Thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

The MCM small essential crossbody in cognac. Nice for casual days out. Perfect for Sunday not doing anything really except picking up food etc,


----------



## HavPlenty

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4541190


This is too cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552


Looking good!  (You and the bag! ) Love the scenery behind you!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552



Good to see you enjoying your beautiful newbie


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful dress DM — this TPM looks great with it





Molly0 said:


> What a great look!  So perfect with your dress!


Thank you both.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552


This is a nice bag. Looks like they put some thought into the design and materials. I wish I could see this IRL.  I'm not at all familiar with the brand. Does Nordstrom's carry it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> This is a nice bag. Looks like they put some thought into the design and materials. I wish I could see this IRL.  I'm not at all familiar with the brand. Does Nordstrom's carry it?


Yes, as a matter of fact I ordered and had this one shipped from Nordstrom's. I own Loewe Puzzles in other colors/patterns and I can say that they are extremely well made and I love them. I own 4 Puzzles all in the size small.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact I ordered and had this one shipped from Nordstrom's. I own Loewe Puzzles in other colors/patterns and I can say that they are extremely well made and I love them. I own 4 Puzzles all in the size small.


Oh good. I'm gonna call around and see which stores have them. Hopefully there is one nearby.


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow, Coach Rogue


----------



## muchstuff

HavPlenty said:


> Oh good. I'm gonna call around and see which stores have them. Hopefully there is one nearby.


Just as an FYI you may want to do a search on TPF about sealant issues on the puzzle bag. I don’t know if the problem has been addressed with the current bags but there are quite a few posts about it.


----------



## HavPlenty

muchstuff said:


> Just as an FYI you may want to do a search on TPF about sealant issues on the puzzle bag. I don’t know if the problem has been addressed with the current bags but there are quite a few posts about it.


Thanks for the FYI!


----------



## muchstuff

HavPlenty said:


> Thanks for the FYI!


No worries. They’re pretty bags, hope they fixed the problem.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552


Looking very very good AB! Love the whole look, especially with your new bag! Totally jealous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course it would be foggy this morning! I wanted to capture the Coach bag and the view after my trip to Target.  Stood in the middle of the street. Fortunately it's not a busy street this early on a Sunday morning.
> View attachment 4541260



You definitely are a red lover! Living dangerously!!!
Your beautiful bag displayed so astonishingly is the proof! 
And _thank you_ for this picture. It definitely made my day a lot more exciting just by imagining what you must have gone through to take this photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Silverlinings Karen hanging out on my bike ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540890


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4541204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went vintage for the mini bag trend. This little Marc Jacobs bag is too cute.


It sure is!!! And I love this juicy pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last night.


----------



## dotty8

Tosca Blu


----------



## Cams

My GST tote


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Last night.


Always a treat to see this beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You definitely are a red lover! Living dangerously!!!
> Your beautiful bag displayed so astonishingly is the proof!
> And _thank you_ for this picture. It definitely made my day a lot more exciting just by imagining what you must have gone through to take this photo!


Thanks SM!  
I was really hoping to get the view of the downtown skyline with the Salesforce tower, and the Transamerica building, but it was too early and the fog hadn't lifted. I'm glad my picture made your day! I was at Westfield SF yesterday and I was trying to think of creative pics. I had one in mind but it required a helmet, net, and insurance co-pay.  Actually, I have one I'm going to take the next time my sister is with me.  Stay tuned!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dotty8 said:


> Tosca Blu
> View attachment 4542713
> View attachment 4542714
> View attachment 4542715


Two of my favorite things! Red bags  and pizza!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking very very good AB! Love the whole look, especially with your new bag! Totally jealous.


Thank you SMama! I love my Puzzles and have never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Last night.


Oooh, look at the romantic fire in the background with your beautiful Baguette!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> I was really hoping to get the view of the downtown skyline with the Salesforce tower, and the Transamerica building, but it was too early and the fog hadn't lifted. I'm glad my picture made your day! I was at Westfield SF yesterday and I was trying to think of creative pics. I had one in mind but it required a helmet, net, and insurance co-pay.  Actually, I have one I'm going to take the next time my sister is with me.  Stay tuned!


Way to plan your next photo Danger Woman!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Way to plan your next photo Danger Woman!



 I have to check the legal ramifications first!


----------



## HavPlenty

My Croisette and me at the Drs. Office.


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course it would be foggy this morning! I wanted to capture the Coach bag and the view after my trip to Target.  Stood in the middle of the street. Fortunately it's not a busy street this early on a Sunday morning.
> View attachment 4541260


Great shot! 
That’s a great little bag!  I have her sister in black.  That red looks like a lovely brilliant red!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga Part Time today


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552



WOW! That is a fabulous bag. What size is that?


----------



## westvillage

Enjoying one more day with my  Longchamp tote as summer wanes. Soon it won’t draw me in again until spring    (or maybe for a hot sun-filled vacation around February  )


----------



## southernbelle43

westvillage said:


> Enjoying one more day with my  Longchamp tote as summer wanes. Soon it won’t draw me in again until spring    (or maybe for a hot sun-filled vacation around February  )
> 
> View attachment 4543589


That is a cute bag. I need it to wear with this, lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Great shot!
> That’s a great little bag!  I have her sister in black.  That red looks like a lovely brilliant red!


Hi MO! 
Thanks! I'm so happy I decided to get her. It's been less than a week but I'm really enjoying carrying her. Looking forward to seeing pics of yours the next time you carry her!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Rose Corial Balenciaga Part Time today
> View attachment 4543389


Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> WOW! That is a fabulous bag. What size is that?


Thank you. It's a small


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a cute bag. I need it to wear with this, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543634





westvillage said:


> Enjoying one more day with my  Longchamp tote as summer wanes. Soon it won’t draw me in again until spring    (or maybe for a hot sun-filled vacation around February  )
> 
> View attachment 4543589


Oh wow! That's a perfect pairing!!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

westvillage said:


> Enjoying one more day with my  Longchamp tote as summer wanes. Soon it won’t draw me in again until spring    (or maybe for a hot sun-filled vacation around February  )
> 
> View attachment 4543589


This is so pretty!


----------



## westvillage

HavPlenty said:


> This is so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a cute bag. I need it to wear with this, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543634



THAT is one cute blouse!


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out my new to me Mitzy.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Trying out my new to me Mitzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543762


Looks gorgeous, mod shot?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Looks gorgeous, mod shot?


I'm 157 and a bit plump at 79kgs. I think it works for me. Had edited to say I was 154cm...but measured myself and I was right the first time.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I'm 157cm tall and a bit plump at 79kgs. I think it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543769


Looks great on you, thanks!


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> I'm 157 and a bit plump at 79kgs. I think it works for me. Had edited to say I was 154cm...but measured myself and I was right the first time.
> View attachment 4543769


Very nice. Is that Mulberry?


----------



## Narnanz

Yep..


HavPlenty said:


> Very nice. Is that Mulberry?


Mulberry Mitzy large in Oak pebbled leather....got it for about US $50...she is worn but I love her.
Walked to town with her and found her very comfortable to hang over my shoulder.


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> Yep..
> 
> Mulberry Mitzy large in Oak pebbled leather....got it for about US $50...she is worn but I love her.
> Walked to town with her and found her very comfortable to hang over my shoulder.



Oh what a cool find! I just bought a mulberry crossbody. Leather smells so good. I was sad to see the shopping center packed and the little mulberry store was empty.


----------



## tatertot

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and picture!



Thank you It's one of my favorite shades Bal has done. In some lights it looks like a fiery orange/red and in others a true coral.


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Thank you It's one of my favorite shades Bal has done. In some lights it looks like a fiery orange/red and in others a true coral.


truly a beautiful Bal red.


----------



## Shelby33

Jano by Anja Flint, Morgan Bag, 2006


----------



## HavPlenty

Used this lovely MCM tote yesterday. So roomy. The leather is so nice on this bag.


----------



## Molly0

I’m carrying my HH ”Bernardin” today because I managed to snag a pair of Frye boots that are a perfect match! .


----------



## leechiyong

LV today:


----------



## shoes+handbags

HavPlenty said:


> Used this lovely MCM tote yesterday. So roomy. The leather is so nice on this bag.


The flowers go perfectly with that bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

shoes+handbags said:


> The flowers go perfectly with that bag!


Thanks. The flowers are Coach. I found it on sale at the factory store near me.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’m carrying my HH ”Bernardin” today because I managed to snag a pair of Frye boots that are a perfect match! .
> View attachment 4544290


Love seeing these Hayden Harnett bags! I still have 3 or 4, isn't the leather amazing!?


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Love seeing these Hayden Harnett bags! I still have 3 or 4, isn't the leather amazing!?


Yup!  I had a Lorca in this color and also a gold rush one.  Man, I wish I had kept them!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby, what I really love about this bag is the mirror on the inside of the flap. Toni put so much thought into this bag & It makes me smile every time I open the flap.  I hope they didn’t lose too much money with all the detail that was put into this bag.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Rogue satchel accented with MK strap and a tiny orange hangtag from my mini Rogue 17.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Shelby, what I really love about this bag is the mirror on the inside of the flap. Toni put so much thought into this bag & It makes me smile every time I open the flap.  I hope they didn’t lose too much money with all the detail that was put into this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544975


That's why I love these bags, the details, the little HH studs, everything! Beautiful inside and out!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007ish


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Up to some sunny fall adventures with this one


----------



## tatertot

Balenciaga Mauve City is off with me to meet a friend for breakfast. Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## kbell

Old faithful Turenne PM today.


----------



## Molly0

I stumbled across the sweetest little old Dior that I’ll take with me on errands today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I stumbled across the sweetest little old Dior that I’ll take with me on errands today.
> View attachment 4545819


An understated beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh, look at the romantic fire in the background with your beautiful Baguette!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A vernis pochette with a vernis strap.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Black b35


----------



## elisabettaverde

I spent a lovely afternoon browsing the fine linens at Bloomingdale’s, dreaming about changing up my bedding set, along with my Coach Dakotah satchel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Red for RN


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250



This bag is so pretty on you — and you look so incredibly fit, looking quite good


----------



## shoes+handbags

Longchamp Short Handle Le Pliage Tote in Honey


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


Omg I've been eyeballing this bag! How do you like it? Is it easy to access things in there? Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


 
"I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
"I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
"I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
"Yes, you WILL buy a red Parker Backpack!" Wait! Who said that? 
Hi ATB! I love it and the way you're carrying it!



houseof999 said:


> *Omg I've been eyeballing this bag!* How do you like it? Is it easy to access things in there? Is the strap adjustable?


Me too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


I have never seen this bag before!! It is beautiful and is perfect on you!


----------



## Dextersmom

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 4546428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp Short Handle Le Pliage Tote in Honey


What a darling little bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


Really cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so pretty on you — and you look so incredibly fit, looking quite good


Thanks Minda, I'm really liking this bag. It was an impulse purchase and I wasn't sure about it but it's growing and growing on me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Omg I've been eyeballing this bag! How do you like it? Is it easy to access things in there? Is the strap adjustable?


I'm really liking it more and more. There are magnets inside at the top so you can pull the magnets apart and it makes the opening wider. And yes, the straps have 7 adjustments on each strap. I'm only planning on wearing this crossbody but it's actually a little backpack. I hope you get one houseof999!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "Yes, you WILL buy a red Parker Backpack!" Wait! Who said that?
> Hi ATB! I love it and the way you're carrying it!
> 
> 
> Me too!




Yes you must buy a red Parker Backpack because it's on sale until tonight!!


----------



## westvillage

Heading out for some shopping in the city with this roomy Longchamp tote. I love it the way others love their neverfuls and probably for the same reasons, except it’s important that I can close this a bit more securely with the turn lock.  I’ve become a friend of the jockey, especially since he’s a subtle tone-on-tone.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I have never seen this bag before!! It is beautiful and is perfect on you!


Thank you DM!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday.


You have the best sandals collection ever DM!! And they all look so comfortable which is so important! 

Love the classic Chanel flap on you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Really cute!


Thanks MollyO!


----------



## LuckyBitch

westvillage said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the city with this roomy Longchamp tote. I love it the way others love their neverfuls and probably for the same reasons, except it’s important that I can close this a bit more securely with the turn lock.  I’ve become a friend of the jockey, especially since he’s a subtle tone-on-tone.
> 
> View attachment 4546634


I'm not too keen on the jockey collection but I must say your bag is really beautiful. The tone on tone is perfect.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes you must buy a red Parker Backpack because it's on sale until tonight!!


 So it was your voice I was hearing!


----------



## dotty8

Tommy Hilfiger straw bag


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday.



Looking so beautiful in red


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so beautiful in red





Addicted to bags said:


> You have the best sandals collection ever DM!! And they all look so comfortable which is so important!
> 
> Love the classic Chanel flap on you


Thank you, friends.


----------



## Sunshine mama

37 year old Speedy 35 from mom. She wanted to throw it away a few years ago but I grabbed it from her rubbish pile! She didn't like the handles and the fading of the canvas. I tied twillies, but I can't do anything about the fading I suppose.
This is my 2nd time using it as an overnight bag.


----------



## jen943

Sunshine mama said:


> 37 year old Speedy 35 from mom. She wanted to throw it away a few years ago but I grabbed it from her rubbish pile! She didn't like the handles and the fading of the canvas. I tied twillies, but I can't do anything about the fading I suppose.
> This is my 2nd time using it as an overnight bag.



Lovely vintage Speedy 35! I'm glad you rescued her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jen943 said:


> Lovely vintage Speedy 35! I'm glad you rescued her!


Thank you! I wanted to cut it up and repurpose it, but I couldn't do it!


----------



## JenJBS

Since a small bag is perfect for church on a Sunday my Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Gemma tote for tomorrow.


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


Love this one, ATB!!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm really liking it more and more. There are magnets inside at the top so you can pull the magnets apart and it makes the opening wider. And yes, the straps have 7 adjustments on each strap. I'm only planning on wearing this crossbody but it's actually a little backpack. I hope you get one houseof999!


I wish! No extra money left as all money is budgeted for the new deck being built. Maybe there will be a few left for me during winter sale.


----------



## TCB

JenJBS said:


> Since a small bag is perfect for church on a Sunday my Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal.


I have this exact one too!!  I love it!!!!!!!!  I carried mine last week to church too


----------



## JenJBS

TCB said:


> I have this exact one too!!  I love it!!!!!!!!  I carried mine last week to church too



Great minds think alike!


----------



## TCB

Karl at church today:


----------



## TCB

JenJBS said:


> Great minds think alike!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I wish! No extra money left as all money is budgeted for the new deck being built. Maybe there will be a few left for me during winter sale.


Oh bummer! Well enjoy your new deck and hope to be twins with you in the future


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Love this one, ATB!!


Thank you TCB!


----------



## scrpo83

Chloe Braided Marcie Hobo


----------



## dotty8

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250



Ha, I love the contrast with sports clothes  And what a stylish gym, is it your private gym at home?


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's no @RuedeNesle middle of the road picture, but I tried.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> It's no @RuedeNesle middle of the road picture, but I tried.


Be still my heart!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dotty8 said:


> Ha, I love the contrast with sports clothes  And what a stylish gym, is it your private gym at home?


Thank you dotty8! It is my home gym and storage area for my handbags


----------



## HavPlenty

Carried this over the weekend. Does not hold much but it's cute. Gucci interlocking G crossbody.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


What is the name of this gorgeous red bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

HavPlenty said:


> What is the name of this gorgeous red bag?


The unwieldy name is "Parker Quilting and Rivets backpack 16" by Coach.


----------



## HavPlenty

Addicted to bags said:


> The unwieldy name is "Parker Quilting and Rivets backpack 16" by Coach.


Oh it's a backpack! It's so cute. Coach is coming back to prominence I see.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's no @RuedeNesle middle of the road picture, but I tried.


Hi SM! 
 You get lots of points for the view and the bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> It's no @RuedeNesle middle of the road picture, but I tried.


I really love this bag the more I see it!


----------



## Kimbashop

DeMellier Mini Venice.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Kimbashop said:


> DeMellier Mini Venice.
> 
> View attachment 4548455


What a color!


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> What a color!


It's like a raspberry and a cranberry had a baby. It is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## TCB

Old school with a little bit of new


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Be still my heart!


You are sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I really love this bag the more I see it!


Thank you Shelby!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Old school with a little bit of new
> 
> View attachment 4548805


Your old school barely looks like it's been carried. She look new TCB!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Your old school barely looks like it's been carried. She look new TCB!


Thank you, ATB!!!!  And I actually bought her preloved right when they were being discontinued. I was ready to pull the trigger several years ago, and I called LV and they said they were not available anymore. (I think it had been that very week they were being pulled off the site)
So then as usual, I REALLY wanted it then 
So I found this one on Fashionphile in super excellent condition. I think it still looks brand new too even now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Thank you, ATB!!!!  And I actually bought her preloved right when they were being discontinued. I was ready to pull the trigger several years ago, and I called LV and they said they were not available anymore. (I think it had been that very week they were being pulled off the site)
> So then as usual, I REALLY wanted it then
> So I found this one on Fashionphile in super excellent condition. I think it still looks brand new too even now.


It does, it really does 
So you do the same thing I, (or we all ) do? When you look at something and say, "eh" but then someone tells you can't have it and the "eh" becomes


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> It does, it really does
> So you do the same thing I, (or we all ) do? When you look at something and say, "eh" but then someone tells you can't have it and the "eh" becomes


Thank you!

And YES! EXACTLY.
If it's sold out, then I HAVE to figure out a way. haha


----------



## HavPlenty

Gucci Bees Tote today. Nightingale yesterday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

westvillage said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the city with this roomy Longchamp tote. I love it the way others love their neverfuls and probably for the same reasons, except it’s important that I can close this a bit more securely with the turn lock.  I’ve become a friend of the jockey, especially since he’s a subtle tone-on-tone.
> 
> View attachment 4546634


What a beautiful piece! Enjoy!!!


----------



## TCB

For tomorrow:


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> For tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4550005


Meow! How cute TCB!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

It's raining cats and dogs outside all morning  so I'm using my vintage Burberry Hobo because it is no problem when it gets  soaking  wet


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Meow! How cute TCB!


Thank you, ATB!!


----------



## Molly0

Lil’ old Dior in the morning light.


----------



## kbell

Using my big wallet as a clutch today. @ the vets - fun!


----------



## muchstuff

kbell said:


> Using my big wallet as a clutch today. @ the vets - fun!
> View attachment 4550461


She's such a good girl! Nice wallet too .


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my new Frye Ilana hobo =)


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk



Plus my new card purse, Penelope in Bronze Crystal Goat


----------



## muchstuff

orchidmyst said:


> Massaccesi Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk
> View attachment 4550793
> 
> 
> Plus my new card purse, Penelope in Bronze Crystal Goat
> View attachment 4550795


Love the little card purse!


----------



## orchidmyst

muchstuff said:


> Love the little card purse!


Thank you.
It is so nice I'm thinking of getting another one.
I ordered small items for the crystal goat because it's too shiny for a large bag.


----------



## muchstuff

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you.
> It is so nice I'm thinking of getting another one.
> I ordered small items for the crystal goat because it's too shiny for a large bag.


Works perfectly for SLGs though!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Using my big wallet as a clutch today. @ the vets - fun!
> View attachment 4550461


Your pup is just too cute and look how well behaved she is at the vet! Or at least at the moment you took the pic


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> Your pup is just too cute and look how well behaved she is at the vet! Or at least at the moment you took the pic



She was so good the whole time - love her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> She was so good the whole time - love her!


Wow you're so lucky. Most dogs freak out at the vets, (rightly so in some instances) lol


----------



## Glttglam

I just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel.


----------



## southernbelle43

My new Massaccesi blue glitter Pompei leather bag with its cheerful lining!!


----------



## SohviAnneli

Out and about with my Louis Vuitton monceau bb.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Mulberry Alexa today


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

SohviAnneli said:


> Out and about with my Louis Vuitton monceau bb.
> View attachment 4551275
> View attachment 4551276
> View attachment 4551279


One of my favorite bag! I have it in Amethyst


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

My Reverse PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> You get lots of points for the view and the bag!


Thank you RM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadyFabuluxe said:


> My Reverse PM


Is this a convertible car? Nice photo and bag!


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a convertible car? Nice photo and bag!



I wish! It’s a “soccer mom” SUV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This unassuming cutie as a wristlet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This unassuming cutie as a wristlet.


I LOVE your glasses!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your glasses!!!!!


LOL! I knew you would!!! Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadyFabuluxe said:


> I wish! It’s a “soccer mom” SUV.


Was wondering how you got so far away from the subject. A sunroof right?


----------



## BagLadyT

Little road trip today! Using my traveling trio.

Chanel Single Flap Jumbo 
Longchamp
LV MM  Neverfull


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Sunshine mama said:


> Was wondering how you got so far away from the subject. A sunroof right?



Yes! But it was still closed. My seat was reclined back a lot and after multiple attempts I managed to get a little bit of everything. But opening the sun roof sounds like a better idea. Will try it next time.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE your glasses!!!!!



+1 on those pretty glasses @Sunshine mama (also cute MP).  I have been looking at new glasses myself and haven’t seen any stunning red frames like yours .


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my CC Mania flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my CC Mania flap.



Such a beautiful look DM


----------



## TotinScience

My ultimate pre-owned find and the HG bag - a medium BV convertible in Byzantine


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my CC Mania flap.


A big  DM!


----------



## LuckyBitch

TotinScience said:


> My ultimate pre-owned find and the HG bag - a medium BV convertible in Byzantine


What a fabulous color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> A big  DM!





Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful look DM


Thank you, IM and ATB.


----------



## jcnc

A gloomy rainy day here.. Saffiano leather is my perfect companion.


----------



## inkfade

jcnc said:


> A gloomy rainy day here.. Saffiano leather is my perfect companion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552267



What bag is this


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

MCM Visetos today


----------



## westvillage

Out of the city this weekend. I keep an “archive box“ here with bags I’ve retired but can’t give up. Occasionally I wear one for the weekend...like now  So here’s my Coach Kristen from 2009 in the color champagne.  I love hobos although my shoulder doesn’t always appreciate them.


----------



## southernbelle82

Back in my beloved classic. She’s four and a half years old and my absolute favorite bag! I loved her many years before I was able to purchase her.


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my Coach oxblood duffle...


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Out of the city this weekend. I keep an “archive box“ here with bags I’ve retired but can’t give up. Occasionally I wear one for the weekend...like now  So here’s my Coach Kristen from 2009 in the color champagne.  I love hobos although my shoulder doesn’t always appreciate them.
> 
> View attachment 4552649



I love the idea of an “archive box” with bags that we can’t quite give up .  Love your Kristen since I am a hobo girl at heart (i am so late to the Kristen party and just bought a NWT one this year — don’t know why the previous owner never cut the tag and use but lucky for me, lol)


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Coach oxblood duffle...
> View attachment 4552686



I love this beautiful pairing.  These sneakers are totally awesome


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful pairing.  These sneakers are totally awesome


Thanks, I love Ash high tops!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Coach oxblood duffle...
> View attachment 4552686


What a great match with the sneakers!!


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> What a great match with the sneakers!!


Lucky accident!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Lucky accident!


Oh I love serendipitous accidents!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.



You look super gorgeous DM .  Love the pop of red.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look super gorgeous DM .  Love the pop of red.


Thank you, darling IM.


----------



## TCB

Church today
my stuffed little Coach

A little red for RN!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Friday


Saturday


Sunday


----------



## Iamminda

TCB said:


> Church today
> my stuffed little Coach
> 
> A little red for RN!!
> 
> View attachment 4553278



Pretty red.  I am sure RN would be happy seeing all the pretty red here today .


----------



## TCB

Iamminda said:


> Pretty red.  I am sure RN would be happy seeing all the pretty red here today .


Thank you, Iamminda!! 
I know, right? When I posted, she's the first one I thought of.  And then I saw the other red too. Dextersmom's post is gonna make her faint lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Church today
> my stuffed little Coach
> 
> A little red for RN!!
> 
> View attachment 4553278


Ooooh so cute, especially with the shoes. You're gonna have to catch RN


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.


Sexy in red "accents"!


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh so cute, especially with the shoes. You're gonna have to catch RN
> View attachment 4553311


Thank you so much, ATB!  

LOL  She is gonna roll laughing at that. haha  That's too funny!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TCB said:


> Thank you so much, ATB!
> 
> LOL  She is gonna roll laughing at that. haha  That's too funny!


Actually it's a gif she's used and I swiped for moments just like this


----------



## TCB

Addicted to bags said:


> Actually it's a gif she's used and I swiped for moments just like this


 even better!


----------



## Iamminda

HavPlenty said:


> View attachment 4553294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday
> View attachment 4553295
> 
> Saturday
> View attachment 4553302
> 
> Sunday



Pretty trio for the weekend — I especially like your LouLou (love this bag).


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Effie


----------



## westvillage

I’m out of the city again today and revisiting another Coach Kristin from 10 years ago. Somehow she isn’t looking dated as she has in the past. Perhaps I’ll decide on a Kristin renaissance in my bag line-up come Spring.


----------



## poulinska

Travelling with Penelope.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Sexy in red "accents"!


Thank you, ATB.


----------



## RuedeNesle

TCB said:


> Church today
> my stuffed little Coach
> 
> A little red for RN!!
> 
> View attachment 4553278


Hi TCB! 
I would have replied earlier but I !  Thanks for the red eye candy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh so cute, especially with the shoes. You're gonna have to catch RN
> View attachment 4553311


 It's hard to run when I keep fainting every time I look a the bag and shoes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty red.  I am sure RN would be happy seeing all the pretty red here today .


Hi Minda! 
I'm always happy to see red! 
I hope you had a great weekend! I was so happy the weather cooled down in Oakland!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> It's hard to run when I keep fainting every time I look a the bag and shoes!


I meant catch you when you faint


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I meant catch you when you faint


Oh yeah, that _does _make more sense! 
(I'll try to remember that next time.  I think I got confused before. )


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Still carrying my Coach oxblood duffle...
> View attachment 4552686


those sneakers!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> those sneakers!



Ash Virgins, you can get them on eBay in various colours, not sure what's listed presently as these are a couple years old. Not expensive, I love the style.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Ash Virgins, you can get them on eBay in various colours, not sure what's listed presently as these are a couple years old. Not expensive, I love the style.


me too! I love hightops, boots, and buckles.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> me too! I love hightops, boots, and buckles.


You'll like these ones then...


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Oh yeah, that _does _make more sense!
> (I'll try to remember that next time.  I think I got confused before. )


----------



## TCB

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TCB!
> I would have replied earlier but I !  Thanks for the red eye candy!



Hi, RN!  You're welcome lol

P.S. I told y'all hehe


----------



## Cams

Today I am carrying my Pochette with Pochette Métis strap.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi, oysters and blue waves...

My limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket is having fun with Mr. Sparkle and me in Maui.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


Looking fabulous, Iam!   Such a great bag too!


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Enjoying one more day with my  Longchamp tote as summer wanes. Soon it won’t draw me in again until spring    (or maybe for a hot sun-filled vacation around February  )
> 
> View attachment 4543589


Love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

tatertot said:


> Balenciaga Mauve City is off with me to meet a friend for breakfast. Have a wonderful weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4545650


Such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Red for RN
> 
> View attachment 4546250


Very pretty bag!!!  And your guns!    I need to follow your example in fitness!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "I will NOT buy a red Parker Backpack"
> "Yes, you WILL buy a red Parker Backpack!" Wait! Who said that?
> Hi ATB! I love it and the way you're carrying it!
> 
> 
> Me too!



Did you buy it?


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Heading out for some shopping in the city with this roomy Longchamp tote. I love it the way others love their neverfuls and probably for the same reasons, except it’s important that I can close this a bit more securely with the turn lock.  I’ve become a friend of the jockey, especially since he’s a subtle tone-on-tone.
> 
> View attachment 4546634


Love the subtle detail!


----------



## Narnanz

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi, oysters and blue waves...
> 
> My limited edition Fendi Mon Tresor mini bucket is having fun with Mr. Sparkle and me in Maui.
> View attachment 4553915


So pretty...I would love to have vacations like your bags do...they are much loved by you.


----------



## carterazo

kbell said:


> Using my big wallet as a clutch today. @ the vets - fun!
> View attachment 4550461


Sweet doggie.


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> I just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel.


Love that blue!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Hera in pewter metallic lamb leather. So soft


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Looking fabulous, Iam!   Such a great bag too!



Thanks so much C


----------



## HavPlenty

Iamminda said:


> Pretty trio for the weekend — I especially like your LouLou (love this bag).


Thank you! I want another LouLou. Can't afford it right now though.


----------



## westvillage

Another Coach today ... my beloved Toaster.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Did you buy it?


Hi C! 
No, as tempting as it was! I bought a Red (duh! ) Coach Gallery Lunch Tote on Poshmark September 10th. It's supposed to be a "seat warmer" bag until Coach offers the Cassie in True Red. (Per the, "There's Something About Cassie" thread, Oxblood may be offered this fall, but I want a true red.) I'm trying to sit on my hands until I see what Coach is doing with Cassie.
I hope you had a wonderful Summer!


----------



## southernbelle82

Introducing my new Frye Melissa satchel in Beige. Love Frye’s pull up leather and distressing with the highs and lows in it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for months but specifically wanted this color.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4554393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Frye Melissa satchel in Beige. Love Frye’s pull up leather and distressing with the highs and lows in it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for months but specifically wanted this color.


I was just looking at this online, it's beautiful. Mod shot?


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Another Coach today ... my beloved Toaster.
> 
> View attachment 4554265


Oh I love this bag!!  What year is it from?


----------



## westvillage

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I love this bag!!  What year is it from?



Thank you so much. I think 2013 or maybe early ‘14


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Effie


Stylish stack as always!  Love it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today.


Cute sneakers DM! I guess it's time to put away sandals


----------



## southernbelle82

muchstuff said:


> I was just looking at this online, it's beautiful. Mod shot?



Absolutely!  I'll take a pic this evening when I get home for you.  I would say she's a true medium in size,  I have my LV Emilie wallet in there, my LV toiletries 15 and 19, my 6 key holder and my sunnies in a soft case.  I love this bag!  I had bought it a couple of months back in the lilac color, but I'm more of a neutral girl so I took it back.  Yesterday I couldn't decide between cognac and beige but went with beige since it matches my summer sandals and fall/winter booties better.


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4554393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Frye Melissa satchel in Beige. Love Frye’s pull up leather and distressing with the highs and lows in it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for months but specifically wanted this color.



What a gorgeous bag! I love the color you picked. Is it heavy?


----------



## BagLadyT

Cams said:


> Today I am carrying my Pochette with Pochette Métis strap.





Cams said:


> Today I am carrying my Pochette with Pochette Métis strap.


Looking chic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Cute sneakers DM! I guess it's time to put away sandals


Thanks ATB. Today was such a pretty, crisp day and perfect for sneakers.  I still plan to mix in the sandals, though. Especially because I just got a pair of Gucci thong sandals in a new color they are calling Mud, that match my Etoupe Evelyne perfectly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you! I want another LouLou. Can't afford it right now though.


Your LouLou is adorable. I’d love the tote but want one in something other than black.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today.



Another beautiful look DM


----------



## leechiyong

Larger bag today:


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful look DM


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Stylish stack as always!  Love it!


thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks ATB. Today was such a pretty, crisp day and perfect for sneakers.  I still plan to mix in the sandals, though. Especially because I just got a pair of Gucci thong sandals in a new color they are calling Mud, that match my Etoupe Evelyne perfectly.


Oh I'm glad to hear you've got more sandals to share with us!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Larger bag today:
> View attachment 4554998


That's positively HUGE for You!!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> That's positively HUGE for You!!


Right?  I’m so not used to being able to fit my keys lol.


----------



## Cams

BagLadyT said:


> Looking chic!


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle82

muchstuff said:


> I was just looking at this online, it's beautiful. Mod shot?



Here’s a couple of mod shots, I’m 5’7” and a size 10/12. I can’t remember if I posted my size on the last mod shots for you.


----------



## southernbelle82

shoes+handbags said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love the color you picked. Is it heavy?


To me, it's not heavy.  But, I've read a few reviews where people have mentioned it being heavy to them.  But, by the same token, this bag has a pretty big following.  I've tried hobos and totes but they kill my shoulder with those straps digging in, but for some reason satchels don't bother me, even when I have to throw it on as a cross body.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Larger bag today:
> View attachment 4554998


Beautiful bag! Is this made out of some dried mushrooms or something?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag for a short period of time today.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! Is this made out of some dried mushrooms or something?


Yes, it is!  It's super soft.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Yes, it is!  It's super soft.


Did you share with us another style last year?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag for a short period of time today.



This is very elegant looking


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is very elegant looking


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This small one for the rest of the day.


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle82 said:


> To me, it's not heavy.  But, I've read a few reviews where people have mentioned it being heavy to them.  But, by the same token, this bag has a pretty big following.  I've tried hobos and totes but they kill my shoulder with those straps digging in, but for some reason satchels don't bother me, even when I have to throw it on as a cross body.


Thank you for the reply! I’m going to VA in a couple of weeks and I think there will be a store near us. I will hopefully be able to try one on.


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4555412
> View attachment 4555413
> 
> 
> Here’s a couple of mod shots, I’m 5’7” and a size 10/12. I can’t remember if I posted my size on the last mod shots for you.


This bag looks great on you! Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4555412
> View attachment 4555413
> 
> 
> Here’s a couple of mod shots, I’m 5’7” and a size 10/12. I can’t remember if I posted my size on the last mod shots for you.


Love it, thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## muchstuff

My first bag by The Row, she's called the Duplex...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Prada repurposed as my beach bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Vintage Prada repurposed as my beach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555985


Perfect, I like that!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This small one for the rest of the day.


Wow I'm impressed you carried 2 different bags today! I'm too lazy


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> My first bag by The Row, she's called the Duplex...
> View attachment 4555931


Do you love the leather? It looks so delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow I'm impressed you carried 2 different bags today! I'm too lazy


I had to. I went to 2 different functions and they both required different bags for most comfort. 
The first one: I needed a small tote style bag for my water bottle.
The second bag: just wanted to carry a small, low key, unrecognizable, yet a cute bag while running errands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a shearling strap I got years ago with the weather turning cooler. I like to pet it every once in awhile.


----------



## kbell

Today  Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## southernbelle82

shoes+handbags said:


> Thank you for the reply! I’m going to VA in a couple of weeks and I think there will be a store near us. I will hopefully be able to try one on.



Ooooh!!!  If you buy anything please make sure to post it so we can see and admire it!  I'm getting ready to order me a pair of the Frye Veronica booties in tan from the Q.  I love the way they look!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a shearling strap I got years ago with the weather turning cooler. I like to pet it every once in awhile.



I love this strap — and would be touching it all the time


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you love the leather? It looks so delicious!


I do in fact


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4554393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Frye Melissa satchel in Beige. Love Frye’s pull up leather and distressing with the highs and lows in it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for months but specifically wanted this color.


I'm looking a the Melissa hobo but sadly it doesn't come in this colour. The satchel looks a little too east-west for me personally although I love the look of it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Today  Happy Thursday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4556259


I like the bandeau you chose!


----------



## Molly0

Throwback Thursday


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> I like the bandeau you chose!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Waiting for breakfast after a flight into Wellington...Status Anxiety Force of Being.


----------



## Tatti_

Today Calvin Klein.


----------



## muchstuff

Arayla Harlow...


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at one of the schools I work at with my Gucci Tian tote. This is such a great work bag.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4554393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Frye Melissa satchel in Beige. Love Frye’s pull up leather and distressing with the highs and lows in it. I’ve had my eye on this bag for months but specifically wanted this color.



Beautiful! And the kind of leather that just gets better with use and time. This bag, in black, in now on my wish list...


----------



## Molly0

I’m over the moon since I found this very vintage Coach (50 years!)
I immediately switched my stuff into it, when I found it.  after wiping it down and giving it a once over with leather conditioner. Then I added a couple of hanging decorations.  I’m amazed that it literally looks brand new.  I don’t even know how that’s possible!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today at one of the schools I work at with my Gucci Tian tote. This is such a great work bag.


What a pretty tote! Love the bird


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> I’m over the moon since I found this very vintage Coach (50 years!)
> I immediately switched my stuff into it, when I found it.  after wiping it down and giving it a once over with leather conditioner. Then I added a couple of hanging decorations.  I’m amazed that it literally looks brand new.  I don’t even know how that’s possible!
> View attachment 4556979


What a great find!! And she does look new, very impressive.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today at one of the schools I work at with my Gucci Tian tote. This is such a great work bag.



I love this picture — your beautiful tote, the flyers with those inspirational messages, and everything else


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Today at one of the schools I work at with my Gucci Tian tote. This is such a great work bag.


Yes, and it looks like you do great work too!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Molly0 said:


> I’m over the moon since I found this very vintage Coach (50 years!)
> I immediately switched my stuff into it, when I found it.  after wiping it down and giving it a once over with leather conditioner. Then I added a couple of hanging decorations.  I’m amazed that it literally looks brand new.  I don’t even know how that’s possible!
> View attachment 4556979


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## missconvy

Casual with a side of Chanel.


----------



## Molly0

shoes+handbags said:


> It’s gorgeous!


Thankyou!  In all my years of bag hunting, this is my first spotting of a Coach  “pre-creed”!  A big day for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Yes, and it looks like you do great work too!





Addicted to bags said:


> What a pretty tote! Love the bird





Iamminda said:


> I love this picture — your beautiful tote, the flyers with those inspirational messages, and everything else


Thank you all for the love and Happy Friday.


----------



## southernbelle82

I decided the Beige Frye Melissa satchel wasn’t for me so I exchanged her for the Cognac. I’m just a sucker for Frye’s Cognac! Beautiful smooth leather she has!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4557415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided the Beige Frye Melissa satchel wasn’t for me so I exchanged her for the Cognac. I’m just a sucker for Frye’s Cognac! Beautiful smooth leather she has!


I like this better as well, good decision!


----------



## southernbelle82

muchstuff said:


> I like this better as well, good decision!


Thank you!!!  Have a good weekend!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you!!!  Have a good weekend!


You too!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Tatti_ said:


> Today Calvin Klein.
> 
> View attachment 4556548


Beautiful bag.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Love Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Sparkletastic

More fun in Maui. 

Fendi floral tube WOC in silver w/shw.


----------



## B4GBuff

leechiyong said:


> Larger bag today:
> View attachment 4554998


This is really cool looking! Mind if I ask the brand?


----------



## Amazona

LC Penelope in Sandy. See the contents in the WIMB thread!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Prada Galleria hanging out in a new shelf in my dressing area


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Gosh you look fabulous, my friend. Congrats on another beauty in your collection 


Addicted to bags said:


> Wore my new Loewe Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 4541550
> View attachment 4541551
> View attachment 4541552


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Dextersmom said:


> Today I moved out of my Etoupe Evelyne PM and into my Abricot TPM.


You look very elegant DM


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  Please indulge me in my annual “mod shot” for this thread.  DD who took photography for 2 years told me that if I turn my body about 3/4 way over to the side, I would look slimmer, lol.  So after about 5 minutes of twisting, turning and contorting, this was the best pic we came up with.  Thanks for letting me share


 Iam sweetie, you look perfect, and that red bag  Poor RDN!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

I have been MIA on this thread for more than a month. Pardon my going on a “liking” spree. Lovely to catch up with so many friends and their lovely bags


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Loved all the posts from the past month, especially those red glasses and that gorgeous Fendi & fireplace picture 


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> I knew you would approve!
> 
> 
> I’m no lady, but this bag helps me be one when I use it!
> 
> 
> Awwww, Geee, you are making me blush!


----------



## Molly0

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada Galleria hanging out in a new shelf in my dressing area


Love this!


----------



## leechiyong

B4GBuff said:


> This is really cool looking! Mind if I ask the brand?


Thanks!  It's from Mako Csaba.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss_Dawn said:


> You look very elegant DM


Thank you, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Iam sweetie, you look perfect, and that red bag  Poor RDN!!



Thanks Miss Dawn .  You have been missed — glad to see your beautiful Prada and your posts.  Hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Whitney.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Gosh you look fabulous, my friend. Congrats on another beauty in your collection


We all missed you. Hope you have been well


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> Love this!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks Miss Dawn .  You have been missed — glad to see your beautiful Prada and your posts.  Hope you have a lovely weekend





Addicted to bags said:


> We all missed you. Hope you have been well



Thank you very much


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Loved all the posts from the past month, especially those red glasses and that gorgeous Fendi & fireplace picture


Awww thank you Miss Dawn! Good to hear from you again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Whitney.


I LOVE this color combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Prada Galleria hanging out in a new shelf in my dressing area


Lovely! And the lamp is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4557682
> 
> Love Rebecca Minkoff


Cool bag and cool picture angle!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this strap — and would be touching it all the time


Hahahaha. Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Throwback Thursday
> View attachment 4556395


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m over the moon since I found this very vintage Coach (50 years!)
> I immediately switched my stuff into it, when I found it.  after wiping it down and giving it a once over with leather conditioner. Then I added a couple of hanging decorations.  I’m amazed that it literally looks brand new.  I don’t even know how that’s possible!
> View attachment 4556979


What a beautiful find!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.


That is sooo cute! Makes me want to have one myself!


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist taking my newest Pretty (I call my purses My Pretties) out for the first time. Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! And the lamp is soooooo pretty!


Thank you. I love it 
And Mr Dawn has added home automation to the lights in my dressing area, so now I just talk to turn it on or off. I feel very fancy


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.


Great picture! Your photography is always so beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you. I love it
> And Mr Dawn has added home automation to the lights in my dressing area, so now I just talk to turn it on or off. I feel very fancy


Ohhhh! How nice of Mr. Dawn! That is totally Genie-ous! wish I could talk to my lamp!



Miss_Dawn said:


> Great picture! Your photography is always so beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> That is sooo cute! Makes me want to have one myself!


Thank you! Then we could be bag triplets... @Addicted to bags has one like it too!


----------



## kbell

Heading out for date night with friends. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.



Love this one .  You have a fantastic variety of bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this one .  You have a fantastic variety of bags


Thank you IM! 
But they're just a garden variety!


----------



## coolmelondew

in the garden with Céline belt


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this color combo!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> You'll like these ones then...
> View attachment 4553711


I do! Very much.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Waiting for breakfast after a flight into Wellington...Status Anxiety Force of Being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556526


Love your bag! In fact, after seeing it, I checked out their website. They have such great styles! How is the leather/structure for you?


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4557415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided the Beige Frye Melissa satchel wasn’t for me so I exchanged her for the Cognac. I’m just a sucker for Frye’s Cognac! Beautiful smooth leather she has!


Wow -- I like it better in this color, too. Great choice. And I agree; Frye Cognac and burgundy colors are gorgeous. And the leather is just indestructible. I've had a pair of Frye boots for over 15 years and they still look great (resoled them once).


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).


Dexter, the Evie, and the Gucci Sandals!  

And Dexter matches everything too!


----------



## missconvy

It’s raining. Vernis it is.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).


What a fabulous picture!  Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Wow -- I like it better in this color, too. Great choice. And I agree; Frye Cognac and burgundy colors are gorgeous. And the leather is just indestructible. I've had a pair of Frye boots for over 15 years and they still look great (resoled them once).


It's odd but I get insta messages with pics of the Melissa hobo in cognac but if I check the shopping options cognac's not there.


----------



## Narnanz

Kimbashop said:


> Love your bag! In fact, after seeing it, I checked out their website. They have such great styles! How is the leather/structure for you?


Nice actually...can be a little slouchy but fits a lot in it...will feel a little heavy after a while but I was carrying extra stuff I didnt actually need. Solid hardwear. Opens nice and wide for easy access.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).



Love this picture


----------



## elisabettaverde

Taking a pic in the backyard of this Kate Spade bag and its lovely black bow and pink pebbled leather.


----------



## Sparkletastic

kbell said:


> Heading out for date night with friends. Have a great weekend all!
> View attachment 4558596


Gorgeous!!!!



coolmelondew said:


> in the garden with Céline belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558898


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture





Addicted to bags said:


> Dexter, the Evie, and the Gucci Sandals!
> 
> And Dexter matches everything too!





Molly0 said:


> What a fabulous picture!  Love it!


Thank you everyone. We joke that we built our home to match our cat, as his coloring goes with everything.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I finally own a belt bag!!  My first Senreve bag.


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Courtenay this week and Cole Haan nylon shoulder bag the week before


----------



## sdkitty

Old gryson bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).


Beautiful colors! And cute Dexter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> It’s raining. Vernis it is.


I need this for my pochette in amarante!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Dexter, the Evie, and the Gucci Sandals!
> 
> And Dexter matches everything too!


And the floor!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful colors! And cute Dexter!


Thank you Sunshine mama.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker with a vintage scarf.


----------



## tenKrat

After 5:00 p.m. bag, Longchamp backpack:


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> After 5:00 p.m. bag, Longchamp backpack:
> View attachment 4560035


I like your shirt too! Are you a runner?


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> I like your shirt too! Are you a runner?


Thanks.   The t-shirt is really for Halloween—-keep calm and run (from zombies). But it could reference runners, too. I’m actually not a Halloween fan, but I am a runner. So I wear the shirt.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a vintage scarf.


 
I hope your week is starting off well!


----------



## SnaH

My crazyhorse leather satchel from Ukraine)


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta cervo Loop


----------



## westvillage

We’re in Paris for a Fall holiday! Love this little BV pillow because the silver/pewter takes it from a day crossbody to an evening clutch.


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> We’re in Paris for a Fall holiday! Love this little BV pillow because the silver/pewter takes it from a day crossbody to an evening clutch.
> View attachment 4560318


 BV 
 Paris


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> We’re in Paris for a Fall holiday! Love this little BV pillow because the silver/pewter takes it from a day crossbody to an evening clutch.
> View attachment 4560318


Beautiful bag with a beautiful city in the background!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## westvillage

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag with a beautiful city in the background!  Have a wonderful trip!



Thank you so much.


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Galleria/Saffiano Lux Tote today  The shoulder strap is from a Proenza Schouler bag. I couldn't have matched the color, of course, but since I mostly wear black, I figured a black strap would do. Plus, the hardware matched perfectly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> We’re in Paris for a Fall holiday! Love this little BV pillow because the silver/pewter takes it from a day crossbody to an evening clutch.
> View attachment 4560318


You lucky duck! Have a wonderful holiday


----------



## B4GBuff

Brahmin mini duxbury cranberry valerian. I made a small alteration myself. The shorter chain strap hanging in front was not originally included. I got inspired from my GV3 Givenchy. The chain I used was also Brahmin from another bag so it matches. I found the exact same size findings at the craft store and cut the chain to the right length and attached it to the rings myself. Now it can be Carried crossbody/shoulder by the leather strap or by hand with the chain strap same as the GV3.


----------



## houseof999

Finally switched to my Coach barrel bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mark Cross baby Hadley


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle today:


----------



## lxrac

Decisions.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

lxrac said:


> Decisions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560676


Haha! My mom would say close the door, are you trying to refrigerate the room?


----------



## lxrac

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha! My mom would say close the door, are you trying to refrigerate the room?



Or my bf would say close the door you will ruin the compressor!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lxrac said:


> Or my bf would say close the door you will ruin the compressor!


Creative photo tho


----------



## SnaH

Today's my simple sheepskin purse from handbag maker. The maker named this "Addictive one" and it is really so.


----------



## SnaH

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle today:
> View attachment 4560600


Really love the color! ♡♡


----------



## muchstuff

lxrac said:


> Or my bf would say close the door you will ruin the compressor!


Or I'd say why are your bags in the fridge?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Or I'd say why are your bags in the fridge?


Because they are cool!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Marc Jacobs Snapshot - black with gold hardware


----------



## lxrac

houseof999 said:


> Because they are cool!



The babies are parched and dehydrated from the US heatwave


----------



## missmandymarie

LV St. Cloud today


----------



## tenKrat

LV Babylone Chain BB


----------



## MooMooVT

houseof999 said:


> Because they are cool!


The real answer


----------



## Lozenray

Aimee kestenberg west 33rd convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I'm in love. New favorite


----------



## muchstuff

Still carrying my Arayla Harlow in black butter leather...


----------



## muchstuff

Lozenray said:


> Aimee kestenberg west 33rd convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I'm in love. New favorite


Mlermmmm....


----------



## muchstuff

lxrac said:


> The babies are parched and dehydrated from the US heatwave


Poor babies...


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lozenray said:


> Aimee kestenberg west 33rd convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I'm in love. New favorite


Beautiful color! I also love the collar you put on your dog!


----------



## Lozenray

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful color! I also love the collar you put on your dog!


Thank you hun. I love the color as well and it matches my dog hehe


----------



## SnaH

My goatskin Hudson bag from H by Ekatrina New York, Korean based handbag brand. 
I love goatskin♡
(But its chains,,, little bit noisy;P)


----------



## TangerineKandy

Off to work and then the County Fair with this beauty!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new Balenciaga 10th anniversary City today


----------



## lxrac

tatertot said:


> Carrying my new Balenciaga 10th anniversary City today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561902



What year was this from?


----------



## tatertot

lxrac said:


> What year was this from?



These were released in 2010. This was from the collection Bal did to honor their anniversary. They also did a partnership with Nieman's for the 10th anniversary and those bags have a "lizard" type finish with leopard lining.


----------



## sdkitty

Prada buffalo satchel....maybe my oldest bag in terms of original age


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Ludlow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Ludlow.


Your bags all look so immaculately maintained and stored Gittglam!


----------



## Glttglam

Addicted to bags said:


> Your bags all look so immaculately maintained and stored Gittglam!


Thank you so much! I try my best anyway


----------



## orchidmyst

Massaccesi Juliet in Octane Nappa


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my Reed Krakoff today:


----------



## houseof999

This just arrived! Happy national handbag day ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> This just arrived! Happy national handbag day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562229


Gorgeous colour, what brand?


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> This just arrived! Happy national handbag day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562229


I.....can't.....breathe!  She's beautiful!


----------



## lxrac

Today I'm using my Celine nano luggage! He's hungry so he's drinking his green smoothie. Daddy and baby are on a health kick people!


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> This just arrived! Happy national handbag day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562229


It's Coach!  the It's from the Sheridan line. Trying to find the actual name currently.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I.....can't.....breathe!  She's beautiful!


Me neither! I have been waiting for a solid Sheridan to show up and missed the mini bag recently so I was kinda bummed till this popped up on eBay and next thing I know I'm bidding and praying not to get outbid! I hate auctions. Lol! Luckily it was poorly listed and apparently I'm the only one who found it, bid and won!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> This just arrived! Happy national handbag day ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4562229


Woot, Woot!! Congrats house and there's a National Handbag Day? 

I wonder why this forum doesn't make it a big deal?


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Woot, Woot!! Congrats house and there's a National Handbag Day?
> 
> I wonder why this forum doesn't make it a big deal?


Um there's a giant pink banner/ window on the top of this page.. that's how I found out!


----------



## houseof999

Ta Da!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today and again my Gucci Dionysus. This model is not going out of fashion and in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my opinion it's become a classic! Dionysus for ever!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope your week is starting off well!


Thank you !


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Um there's a giant pink banner/ window on the top of this page.. that's how I found out!


----------



## muchstuff

There’s also a dedicated thread!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Um there's a giant pink banner/ window on the top of this page.. that's how I found out!


Um, I didn't look up top  But now I did


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## westvillage

It’s been drizzling on and off for much of this week so I’ve consistently carried this LP Neo in  small, with my own leather crossbody strap. Light and dry


----------



## westvillage

Oopsie ... forgot the pic ... this vacation has me relaxed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Oopsie ... forgot the pic ... this vacation has me relaxed!
> 
> View attachment 4562631


Nice!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Oopsie ... forgot the pic ... this vacation has me relaxed!
> 
> View attachment 4562631


Has you relaxed.......and me jealous!  Continue to have a wonderful time!
Love the bag and the sunglasses!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lozenray said:


> Aimee kestenberg west 33rd convertible crossbody.  Metallic bronze. I'm in love. New favorite


I like the sign on your dog too - helpful for those who might be afraid.


----------



## lxrac

Today (and yesterday) I'm using my Céline nano luggage. He's a trusty companion that can hold plenty despite its miniscule frame! Do you guys like mini bags?
*I bought a wide replacement strap for him*


----------



## westvillage

RuedeNesle said:


> Has you relaxed.......and me jealous!  Continue to have a wonderful time!
> Love the bag and the sunglasses!



Thanks so much. BTW... is there a Rue de Nestle somewhere in this country?


----------



## Molly0

One full week of my early 70’s Saddle. . .and not ready to give her up yet. . .


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Thanks so much. BTW... is there a Rue de Nestle somewhere in this country?


Rue de Nesle is the street my sister's first apartment was on in Paris. It's in the 6th, right off Rue Dauphine, which takes you a few blocks to the Pont Neuf. My sister's second apartment was in the 14th, and her apartment I stayed at in July is in the 15th. She lives in San Francisco but spends 2-3 months a year in Paris. I don't get to Paris often (that was my first trip since 2008!), but I LOVE being there when I go! 
Have fun!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour, what brand?


Ok I had to ask dear Hyacinth. It's style 4209, Sheridan Richmond.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Ok I had to ask dear Hyacinth. It's style 4209, Sheridan Richmond.


Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.


Ooooh, so pretty. That bandeau is tied beautifully!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Um, I didn't look up top  But now I did


Hahahahaha


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross baby Hadley
> 
> View attachment 4560584


You look so chic!! Love the bag with the sailor stripes


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RuedeNesle said:


> Rue de Nesle is the street my sister's first apartment was on in Paris. It's in the 6th, right off Rue Dauphine, which takes you a few blocks to the Pont Neuf. My sister's second apartment was in the 14th, and her apartment I stayed at in July is in the 15th. She lives in San Francisco but spends 2-3 months a year in Paris. I don't get to Paris often (that was my first trip since 2008!), but I LOVE being there when I go!
> Have fun!


I (naturally ) read this forum in English, which means my brain doesn't really switch to for ex French unless somebody writes Hermès or similar. So for a really long time I was perplexed by your username. I read it as rude but you are the opposite of rude. I saw Nestlé but that didn't make sense either, Rudenestlé?!, as your spelling is always perfect. And then one day, the mind clouds finally cleared and I saw it, Rue de Nesle! After feeling a lot silly for a sec, I then just gathered it was the address of some flagship store


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Molly0 said:


> One full week of my early 70’s Saddle. . .and not ready to give her up yet. . .
> View attachment 4563020


The leather on this one looks delicious!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Finally changed out of my Prada Galleria into my Chanel Boy, “Ruby”. Of course my nails had to turn rouge noir to match


----------



## westvillage

RuedeNesle said:


> Rue de Nesle is the street my sister's first apartment was on in Paris. It's in the 6th, right off Rue Dauphine, which takes you a few blocks to the Pont Neuf. My sister's second apartment was in the 14th, and her apartment I stayed at in July is in the 15th. She lives in San Francisco but spends 2-3 months a year in Paris. I don't get to Paris often (that was my first trip since 2008!), but I LOVE being there when I go!
> Have fun!


 Interesting.  Sure enough, there it is! We too have not been here for awhile, since 2007. It’s been a mellow and comfy few days


----------



## RuedeNesle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I (naturally ) read this forum in English, which means my brain doesn't really switch to for ex French unless somebody writes Hermès or similar. So for a really long time I was perplexed by your username. I read it as rude but you are the opposite of rude. I saw Nestlé but that didn't make sense either, Rudenestlé?!, as your spelling is always perfect. And then one day, the mind clouds finally cleared and I saw it, Rue de Nesle! After feeling a lot silly for a sec, I then just gathered it was the address of some flagship store


Hi SGCW!
Please don't feel silly! I joined TPF to post in the Dooney Forum because some friends from another forum were posting there. Once an off topic conversation asked how we chose our nic for the forum. When I explained the street in Paris I was surprised at how many people thought I was "being rude"! I was sad because I look at some nics and think they sound unfriendly or unapproachable and I had no idea mine was sounding the same way!   (Which also made me take a second look at some of the nics that sounded unfriendly to me before. ) When I joined TPF I tried to space between Rue and de, and nesle but it didn't allow for spaces. I tried again after the thread about nics and still no luck, which is why I wrote Rue de Nesle, Paris under my nic hoping it would help. Thank you very much for the compliment that I'm the opposite of rude!   I enjoy chatting with people about handbags and other topics and I always want people to feel comfortable chatting with me! And thank you for the compliment about my spelling! (No pressure, at all, writing this post!  ) 
Thanks for your post! Maybe others who thought I was being "Rude" will see I'm not! (It's like "they" say about picking your child's name. Choose wisely, because they're stuck with it! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Miss_Dawn said:


> Finally changed out of my Prada Galleria into my Chanel Boy, “Ruby”. Of course my nails had to turn rouge noir to match


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Finally changed out of my Prada Galleria into my Chanel Boy, “Ruby”. Of course my nails had to turn rouge noir to match



Missed seeing your beautiful Miss Ruby.  I bet your nails look fantastic too.  Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SGCW!
> Please don't feel silly! I joined TPF to post in the Dooney Forum because some friends from another forum were posting there. Once an off topic conversation asked how we chose our nic for the forum. When I explained the street in Paris I was surprised at how many people thought I was "being rude"! I was sad because I look at some nics and think they sound unfriendly or unapproachable and I had no idea mine was sounding the same way!   (Which also made me take a second look at some of the nics that sounded unfriendly to me before. ) When I joined TPF I tried to space between Rue and de, and nesle but it didn't allow for spaces. I tried again after the thread about nics and still no luck, which is why I wrote Rue de Nesle, Paris under my nic hoping it would help. Thank you very much for the compliment that I'm the opposite of rude!   I enjoy chatting with people about handbags and other topics and I always want people to feel comfortable chatting with me! And thank you for the compliment about my spelling! (No pressure, at all, writing this post!  )
> Thanks for your post! Maybe others who thought I was being "Rude" will see I'm not! (It's like "they" say about picking your child's name. Choose wisely, because they're stuck with it! )



Little four-eyes here (moi) does not have the best eyesight but I didn’t see “Rude”.  I did see “Nestle” though, lol.  And I 100% agree with SGCW that you are the total opposite of rude (don’t think you could be rude even if you try!).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SGCW!
> Please don't feel silly! I joined TPF to post in the Dooney Forum because some friends from another forum were posting there. Once an off topic conversation asked how we chose our nic for the forum. When I explained the street in Paris I was surprised at how many people thought I was "being rude"! I was sad because I look at some nics and think they sound unfriendly or unapproachable and I had no idea mine was sounding the same way!   (Which also made me take a second look at some of the nics that sounded unfriendly to me before. ) When I joined TPF I tried to space between Rue and de, and nesle but it didn't allow for spaces. I tried again after the thread about nics and still no luck, which is why I wrote Rue de Nesle, Paris under my nic hoping it would help. Thank you very much for the compliment that I'm the opposite of rude!   I enjoy chatting with people about handbags and other topics and I always want people to feel comfortable chatting with me! And thank you for the compliment about my spelling! (No pressure, at all, writing this post!  )
> Thanks for your post! Maybe others who thought I was being "Rude" will see I'm not! (It's like "they" say about picking your child's name. Choose wisely, because they're stuck with it! )


Dear Rue de Nesle, how could anyone here find you rude? Not that I stalk you or anything   but here you are always friendly and also bring humour and fun to tPF. And you've got gorgeous bags  

I just find it funny how sometimes our brains are so set on a language we don't notice when a text switches to another. Your username is not unfriendly, it just took me some time to figure out it wasn't in English  Which says a lot more about my French than your username   Btw, an apartment in Paris...


----------



## kbell

Out shopping with Eva earlier... side note - I HATE getting home to realize they forgot one of the security tags. Back I go tomorrow grrrrr.


----------



## muchstuff

Lovely smooshy pile of Prada...


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> Out shopping with Eva earlier... side note - I HATE getting home to realize they forgot one of the security tags. Back I go tomorrow grrrrr.
> View attachment 4563713


Sorry about the security tag....that has happened to me and it is a bummer. 
I love the way your Eva matches your cute leopard shoes.


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Lovely smooshy pile of Prada...
> View attachment 4563756


lovely is right
is that an older Prada bag?


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss_Dawn said:


> Finally changed out of my Prada Galleria into my Chanel Boy, “Ruby”. Of course my nails had to turn rouge noir to match


Gorgeous Boy, Miss_Dawn.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Little four-eyes here (moi) does not have the best eyesight but I didn’t see “Rude”.  I did see “Nestle” though, lol.  And I 100% agree with SGCW that you are the total opposite of rude (don’t think you could be rude even if you try!).


Hi Minda!  Thank you!  I feel the same way about you! I enjoy your posts and our PM's.
I hope all is well and you're having a great weekend!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Dear Rue de Nesle, how could anyone here find you rude? Not that I stalk you or anything  * but here you are always friendly and also bring humour and fun to tPF. And you've got gorgeous bags *
> 
> I just find it funny how sometimes our brains are so set on a language we don't notice when a text switches to another. Your username is not unfriendly, it just took me some time to figure out it wasn't in English  Which says a lot more about my French than your username   Btw, an apartment in Paris...


Thanks very much SGCW! I enjoy your posts also!
After I joined, a friend in the forum told me my nic should have been "Sacs rouge" which is French for Red bags, since all I carry (99.9% of the time) are red bags. It's funny, now that we're having this conversation, when I look at it as all one word, sacsrouge, it looks like it's pronounced like "scrooge"! 
I hope you're having a great weekend as well!


----------



## kbell

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry about the security tag....that has happened to me and it is a bummer.
> I love the way your Eva matches your cute leopard shoes.



Thank you! I have another item from the same store I bought back in August that they left the tag on too. At least I’ll get them both done in one trip


----------



## leechiyong

LV today:


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Sorry about the security tag....that has happened to me and it is a bummer.
> I love the way your Eva matches your cute leopard shoes.


----------



## tenKrat

LV here, too.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Lovely smooshy pile of Prada...
> View attachment 4563756



oh that smoosh .

Which style is this? Is this one of their Daino hobos (I'm not even sure if I'm getting that right)?


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Lovely smooshy pile of Prada...
> View attachment 4563756



You have many lovely smooshy bags


----------



## Narnanz

Bags of Pac n Save....my rehabed by me vintage Janice on her first outing.


----------



## Iamminda

Coach yesterday .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Coach yesterday .


I love this bluish grey color and the leather looks like butter.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bluish grey color and the leather looks like butter.


Thanks so much sweet DM .  Now that I am looking at this pic on my phone, it does look a lot like grey/blue, lol, even though it’s emerald green (oh well ).


----------



## Molly0

tenKrat said:


> LV here, too.
> View attachment 4563790


So cute!  And fun!


----------



## Molly0

kbell said:


> Out shopping with Eva earlier... side note - I HATE getting home to realize they forgot one of the security tags. Back I go tomorrow grrrrr.
> View attachment 4563713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> What a cute outfit!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

RuedeNesle said:


>



Thank you RdN! 



Iamminda said:


> Missed seeing your beautiful Miss Ruby.  I bet your nails look fantastic too.  Have a lovely weekend.



Thank you sweetie Iam  Nice relaxing Saturday today, and travelling for business tomorrow 



Iamminda said:


> Little four-eyes here (moi) does not have the best eyesight but I didn’t see “Rude”.  I did see “Nestle” though, lol.  And I 100% agree with SGCW that you are the total opposite of rude (don’t think you could be rude even if you try!).



I agree with Iam, RdN couldn’t be rude if she tried 



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Boy, Miss_Dawn.



Thank you DM!!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!  Thank you!  I feel the same way about you! I enjoy your posts and our PM's.
> I hope all is well and you're having a great weekend!
> 
> Thanks very much SGCW! I enjoy your posts also!
> After I joined, a friend in the forum told me my nic should have been "Sacs rouge" which is French for Red bags, since all I carry (99.9% of the time) are red bags. It's funny, now that we're having this conversation, when I look at it as all one word, sacsrouge, it looks like it's pronounced like "scrooge"!
> I hope you're having a great weekend as well!



You definitely should have had some red reference in your name 



Iamminda said:


> Coach yesterday .



Such a lovely colour and gorgeous leather. Hope you’re having a wonderful weekend sweetie


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> lovely is right
> is that an older Prada bag?


It's one of the Antik bags, not sure what year but yes, older. Lovely cervo leather, it has a beautiful feel to it.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> oh that smoosh .
> 
> Which style is this? Is this one of their Daino hobos (I'm not even sure if I'm getting that right)?


Google "antik" and you'll see several different styles. I don't know much about it to be honest, saw the photo and had to have it. I have a thing for cervo leather .


----------



## sdkitty

muchstuff said:


> Google "antik" and you'll see several different styles. I don't know much about it to be honest, saw the photo and had to have it. I have a thing for cervo leather .


me too
I have a red prada wallet that's cervo leather.  It's pretty worn but I keep using it anyway.  For one thing it was a special treat for myself - never spent that much on a wallet.  And it's red which I believe the Chinese say is good luck.


----------



## kbell

quote not working... thank you MollyO!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SGCW!
> Please don't feel silly! I joined TPF to post in the Dooney Forum because some friends from another forum were posting there. Once an off topic conversation asked how we chose our nic for the forum. When I explained the street in Paris I was surprised at how many people thought I was "being rude"! I was sad because I look at some nics and think they sound unfriendly or unapproachable and I had no idea mine was sounding the same way!   (Which also made me take a second look at some of the nics that sounded unfriendly to me before. ) When I joined TPF I tried to space between Rue and de, and nesle but it didn't allow for spaces. I tried again after the thread about nics and still no luck, which is why I wrote Rue de Nesle, Paris under my nic hoping it would help. Thank you very much for the compliment that I'm the opposite of rude!   I enjoy chatting with people about handbags and other topics and I always want people to feel comfortable chatting with me! And thank you for the compliment about my spelling! (No pressure, at all, writing this post!  )
> Thanks for your post! Maybe others who thought I was being "Rude" will see I'm not! (It's like "they" say about picking your child's name. Choose wisely, because they're stuck with it! )


You are so joy-giving and sweet; no one here will mistake you for rude as soon as they read the words you post.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tealocean said:


> You are so joy-giving and sweet; no one here will mistake you for rude as soon as they read the words you post.


I agree!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Miss Dawn .  Wishing you a good  business trip and week.



Miss_Dawn said:


> Thank you RdN!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie Iam  Nice relaxing Saturday today, and travelling for business tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Iam, RdN couldn’t be rude if she tried
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you DM!!
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely should have had some red reference in your name
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely colour and gorgeous leather. Hope you’re having a wonderful weekend sweetie


----------



## Molly0

Rue, the first time I noticed your name, I thought maybe you were in Paris.  I have been looking for your picture of your red Coach booktote with the added strap. Can’t seem to find it and I was thinking of adding a strap to mine & I would love to see how you did yours.  Can you remind me of where I find your pic please?


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> You are so joy-giving and sweet; no one here will mistake you for rude as soon as they read the words you post.


Thank you so much TO!  I enjoy hanging out in the Purse Forum with you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Rue, the first time I noticed your name, I thought maybe you were in Paris.  I have been looking for your picture of your red Coach booktote with the added strap. *Can’t seem to find it and I was thinking of adding a strap to mine & I would love to see how you did yours.  Can you remind me of where I find your pic please?*


Hi Molly! 
Of course I will! It's page 1, post #13 of the, "Today 10/10/19 is National Handbag Day!"
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/today-10-10-19-is-national-handbag-day.1018594/

I got the strap on Amazon from a company called Reason Charm.  I hooked the strap on a buckle in the front and one in the back. I've gotten used to carrying crossbody bags when I'm in the city, and as much as I like the strap drop on this bag, I enjoy it more crossbody.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Molly!
> Of course I will! It's page 1, post #13 of the, "Today 10/10/19 is National Handbag Day!"
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/today-10-10-19-is-national-handbag-day.1018594/
> 
> I got the strap on Amazon from a company called Reason Charm.  I hooked the strap on a buckle in the front and one in the back. I've gotten used to carrying crossbody bags when I'm in the city, and as much as I like the strap drop on this bag, I enjoy it more crossbody.
> Thanks for asking!


Thanks!  Off to have a look . . .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  Off to have a look . . .


You're welcome! Shout out to @lenarmc who's pic of this strap on her bag inspired me to purchase it! There are several straps to choose from, even other brands. I hope you find one you'll love!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> It's one of the Antik bags, not sure what year but yes, older. Lovely cervo leather, it has a beautiful feel to it.
> View attachment 4563935


Sooo pretty and squishy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo pretty and squishy!


I love squishy too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> You are so joy-giving and sweet; no one here will mistake you for rude as soon as they read the words you post.


Soooooo true!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Forgot about this little cutie I bought back in May so today is her maiden voyage. 

Longchamp Le Pliage Crossbody Clutch in pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

@RuedeNesle When I first saw your name, I immediately associated a road to hot chocolate! Because I associate Nesle (Nestle) with hot chocolate for some reason. 
And since you're always so sweet and charming,  that visual stuck with me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my chevron 225 Reissue.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> @RuedeNesle When I first saw your name, I immediately associated a road to hot chocolate! Because I associate Nesle (Nestle) with hot chocolate for some reason.
> *And since you're always so sweet and charming,  that visual stuck with me!*


 I wish there was a road to hot chocolate! (And red handbags!) 
Thanks SM! I'm just responding in kind!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4564210


Beautiful pic and bag, Shelby.


Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my chevron 225 Reissue.


Chevron 2.55, my Chanel weakness!  I hope you are well, lovely DM


----------



## Shelby33

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful pic and bag, Shelby.


Thank you! It's a bag I've been looking for, for years, finally found one!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4564210


Love love love!
I almost fell off the couch!  OMG!  
I always wanted one of these but it sadly never happened for me.  Any chance for a modelling pic?


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m going to carry this beat up old bolide that my daughter painted up for me.  (I don’t know why cuz it’s not very “fall-like” but anyway. . . It is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I am indeed thankful for my beautiful daughter!).


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this beat up old bolide that my daughter painted up for me.  (I don’t know why cuz it’s not very “fall-like” but anyway. . . It is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I am indeed thankful for my beautiful daughter!).
> View attachment 4564283


Very pretty! Happy Turkey Day from another Canuck..


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Very pretty! Happy Turkey Day from another Canuck..


Cheers muchstuff!  
Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Cheers muchstuff!
> Happy Thanksgiving to you!


Thank you! Somehow my pumpkin cheesecake didn't crack, that's a first ...


----------



## Dextersmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Beautiful pic and bag, Shelby.
> 
> Chevron 2.55, my Chanel weakness!  I hope you are well, lovely DM


Thank you, sweet SGCW.  I am well and hope that you are too.


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Somehow my pumpkin cheesecake didn't crack, that's a first ...
> View attachment 4564289


Mmmm I can almost smell it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this beat up old bolide that my daughter painted up for me.  (I don’t know why cuz it’s not very “fall-like” but anyway. . . It is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I am indeed thankful for my beautiful daughter!).
> View attachment 4564283


Beautiful bag and talented daughter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4564210


Nice picture, as always, with the sun and the circle of the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my chevron 225 Reissue.


This Chevron reissue is the best looking Chanel bag IMO! So elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Coach yesterday .


Hi IM! I see you love butter too!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice picture, as always, with the sun and the circle of the bag!


Thank you Sunshine!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this beat up old bolide that my daughter painted up for me.  (I don’t know why cuz it’s not very “fall-like” but anyway. . . It is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I am indeed thankful for my beautiful daughter!).
> View attachment 4564283


That is beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! Somehow my pumpkin cheesecake didn't crack, that's a first ...
> View attachment 4564289


Looks very professional!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Love love love!
> I almost fell off the couch!  OMG!
> I always wanted one of these but it sadly never happened for me.  Any chance for a modelling pic?


Sure, sorry about the bad lighting! The strap is doubled in these pictures, which are not great. I thought I would NEVER find this bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> This Chevron reissue is the best looking Chanel bag IMO! So elegant!


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi IM! I see you love butter too!



LOL, thanks so much SSSSSM .   I have another green purse but I like this one butter than the other one


----------



## Porschenality

My Prada in Papaya out amongst the pumpkins...


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks very professional!


Pure fluke but thanks


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Sure, sorry about the bad lighting! The strap is doubled in these pictures, which are not great. I thought I would NEVER find this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564367
> View attachment 4564368


I know eh? (About finding the bag)  It really looks fabulous!  Congrats!  Enjoy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> LOL, thanks so much SSSSSM .   I have another green purse but I like this one butter than the other one


OMG!!!!! THAT'S a great one!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Porschenality said:


> My Prada in Papaya out amongst the pumpkins...


So pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

A late afternoon walk with my Rouge Casaque TPM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> A late afternoon walk with my Rouge Casaque TPM.



Like your lovely top and TPM .  Always enjoy these beautiful pictures of your afternoon walks


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Like your lovely top and TPM .  Always enjoy these beautiful pictures of your afternoon walks


Thank you as always, my sweet friend.


----------



## BleuSaphir

muchstuff said:


> It's one of the Antik bags, not sure what year but yes, older. Lovely cervo leather, it has a beautiful feel to it.
> View attachment 4563935


I don't know why is Prada is ignoring this cervo leather! So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

BleuSaphir said:


> I don't know why is Prada is ignoring this cervo leather! So gorgeous!!!!


Thanks, it is, isn’t it?


----------



## lxrac

Monday blues with this navy Céline Orage nano luggage tote.  
He's ready to go to work.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> That is beautiful!!


Thanks!


----------



## Amazona

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m going to carry this beat up old bolide that my daughter painted up for me.  (I don’t know why cuz it’s not very “fall-like” but anyway. . . It is Thanksgiving here in Canada and I am indeed thankful for my beautiful daughter!).
> View attachment 4564283


SOO PRETTY! I love how some people just have the eye and the hand to do such beautiful things.


----------



## Molly0

Amazona said:


> SOO PRETTY! I love how some people just have the eye and the hand to do such beautiful things.


Yup. & it’s nice when they are in your family.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My Gucci Soho Disco going for a wander along the seafront at sunset today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Gucci Soho Disco going for a wander along the seafront at sunset today


Love the bag and the background Miss_Dawn


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> A late afternoon walk with my Rouge Casaque TPM.


Pretty pictures and bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Gucci Soho Disco going for a wander along the seafront at sunset today


Very calming and pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Gucci Soho Disco going for a wander along the seafront at sunset today



Such a lovely picture Miss Dawn


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty pictures and bag!


Thank you.


----------



## hokatie

My belt bag is seating on the passenger side as usual ❤️.


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> My belt bag is seating on the passenger side as usual ❤️.


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty bag.


Thank you dear! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## shoes+handbags

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Beautiful color bag! I love your outfit too.


----------



## westvillage

In Villefranche near Nice now. I bought this little Longhchamp in Paris. It’s from the much-touted (but I suspect disappointing) Nendo line by a Japanese design house for LC. It turns into a perfect cube. Today we’re coping with some hard rain It’s raining today so I think I’ll break it out. Cheers!


----------



## westvillage

Again with the rushy fingers...here is the little Longchamp ...


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> Again with the rushy fingers...here is the little Longchamp ...
> 
> View attachment 4565277


nice colour!


----------



## ksuromax

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful color bag! I love your outfit too.


thank you!


----------



## missconvy

westvillage said:


> Again with the rushy fingers...here is the little Longchamp ...
> 
> View attachment 4565277


Is this the small le Pliage?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel.


Beautiful red bag Glttglam!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## westvillage

missconvy said:


> Is this the small le Pliage?



It isn’t.  It’s one of the interestingly shaped bags in the Nendo collection that LC commissioned from a minimalist Japanese studio. The idea is that the bag changes into a storage piece for small spaces. If the link works, you’ll see the bag as a cube. This one is small but it also comes in the size of a large Le Pliage. I am a fan of LC so I wanted one piece from this collection. It seems to have come and gone very quickly in New York. IMO it had design flaws all over the place… the large were too big, the small holds little, not intriguing enough. But this little guy is just plain cute. Hope this link works ...

https://www.longchamp.com/gb/en/products/top-handle-bag-m-10026HMME53.html


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> It isn’t.  It’s one of the interestingly shaped bags in the Nendo collection that LC commissioned from a minimalist Japanese studio. The idea is that the bag changes into a storage piece for small spaces. If the link works, you’ll see the bag as a cube. This one is small but it also comes in the size of a large Le Pliage. I am a fan of LC so I wanted one piece from this collection. It seems to have come and gone very quickly in New York. IMO it had design flaws all over the place… the large were too big, the small holds little, not intriguing enough. But this little guy is just plain cute. Hope this link works ...
> 
> https://www.longchamp.com/gb/en/products/top-handle-bag-m-10026HMME53.html


I've seen the Nendo collection on the LC thread and I think they are so cute! Congrats on yours.


----------



## missconvy

westvillage said:


> It isn’t.  It’s one of the interestingly shaped bags in the Nendo collection that LC commissioned from a minimalist Japanese studio. The idea is that the bag changes into a storage piece for small spaces. If the link works, you’ll see the bag as a cube. This one is small but it also comes in the size of a large Le Pliage. I am a fan of LC so I wanted one piece from this collection. It seems to have come and gone very quickly in New York. IMO it had design flaws all over the place… the large were too big, the small holds little, not intriguing enough. But this little guy is just plain cute. Hope this link works ...
> 
> https://www.longchamp.com/gb/en/products/top-handle-bag-m-10026HMME53.html


Ok this is awesome. Thank you for sharing about this lovely piece!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the bag and the background Miss_Dawn





Sunshine mama said:


> Very calming and pretty!





Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely picture Miss Dawn



Thank you all so much


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.


I love everything about this picture. The tan blend of the bag with the yellow handle, the angle of the picture and the yellow in the background.


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Such a delightful color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> It isn’t.  It’s one of the interestingly shaped bags in the Nendo collection that LC commissioned from a minimalist Japanese studio. The idea is that the bag changes into a storage piece for small spaces. If the link works, you’ll see the bag as a cube. This one is small but it also comes in the size of a large Le Pliage. I am a fan of LC so I wanted one piece from this collection. It seems to have come and gone very quickly in New York. IMO it had design flaws all over the place… the large were too big, the small holds little, not intriguing enough. But this little guy is just plain cute. Hope this link works ...
> 
> https://www.longchamp.com/gb/en/products/top-handle-bag-m-10026HMME53.html


That is really cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love everything about this picture. The tan blend of the bag with the yellow handle, the angle of the picture and the yellow in the background.


Thank you Miss Dawn! Don't know what to say to such a compliment but thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

BV cervo backpack...a little bit rained-on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...a little bit rained-on.
> View attachment 4565949


Everything tastes better with butter!
Your bag is definitely butter!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything tastes better with butter!
> Your bag is definitely butter!


There's just something about cervo leather


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> Such a delightful color.


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...a little bit rained-on.
> View attachment 4565949


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.


This is such a pretty and functional looking bag.    Is it Celine?


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...a little bit rained-on.
> View attachment 4565949


Beautiful backpack.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful backpack.


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo backpack...a little bit rained-on.
> View attachment 4565949


Curious if this backpack is heavy? The leather looks lovely.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Curious if this backpack is heavy? The leather looks lovely.


I don’t find it particularly heavy. The baseball hobo is heavier IMO.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> This is such a pretty and functional looking bag.    Is it Celine?


Thank you! It's not a designer bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iridescent beige medium CF today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Computer going crazy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Computer going crazy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige medium CF today.


Lovely lace top and Chanel DM! And your sandals


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anya Hindmarch crossbody bag. Double sided colors in python print. I love how easy it is to carry.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige medium CF today.



Such a beautiful feminine look DM


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch crossbody bag. Double sided colors in python print. I love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4566659
> View attachment 4566660



Love how this beauty looks different in different lighting.  Like it looks tan/beige in the second picture but then it definitely looks teal/green in the mod shots.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Love how this beauty looks different in different lighting.  Like it looks tan/beige in the second picture but then it definitely looks teal/green in the mod shots.



Oops, I got the new iPhone 11 Pro so I was playing around with the filters on the camera 
But the bag is teal on one side and a dark gray on the other side.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Oops, I got the new iPhone 11 Pro so I was playing around with the filters on the camera
> But the bag is teal on one side and a dark gray on the other side.



Ok, so it does have 2 colors (my eyes were not deceiving me, lol).  This dual color aspect makes this beauty very versatile— and it looks great on you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Ok, so it does have 2 colors (my eyes were not deceiving me, lol).  This dual color aspect makes this beauty very versatile— and it looks great on you.


Your eyes were not deceiving you Minda 
And thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful feminine look DM


Thank you, IM. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely lace top and Chanel DM! And your sandals


Thank you, ATB. 
Just for fun, here is another favorite of mine.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch crossbody bag. Double sided colors in python print. I love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4566659
> View attachment 4566660


What a cute bag and what a perfect size.  It suits you so well.


----------



## Molly0

Lanvin


----------



## southernbelle43

One of my two Polene bags.  I never thought I would like a really structured bag, but this one changed my mind.


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle43 said:


> One of my two Polene bags.  I never thought I would like a really structured bag, but this one changed my mind.
> View attachment 4567409


Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Lanvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567403


Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

southernbelle43 said:


> One of my two Polene bags.  I never thought I would like a really structured bag, but this one changed my mind.
> View attachment 4567409


This bag is so cute.


----------



## Aoifs

Coach Cassie


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous bag.


Thank you.  It is a little heavy, but worth it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> This bag is so cute.


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> What a cute bag and what a perfect size.  It suits you so well.


Thank you DM. It pains me to say this but this size and bag fit me better then my Evie in PM. I'm just not tall enough for the PM like you are. They look lovely on your frame.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Loving this Longchamp cuir !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Lanvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567403


Sweet butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch crossbody bag. Double sided colors in python print. I love how easy it is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4566659
> View attachment 4566660


This bag looks totally custom made for you!!! So elegant yet sporty at the same time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags of Costco. @Iamminda 
The Madeleines are at the back of the store at my Costco.  I found a random container so I was really tempted to get them but I didn't! I just took a picture and let it go.


----------



## Sunshine mama

When I saw this sweater today, I just had to take a picture.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> When I saw this sweater today, I just had to take a picture.


Now, THAT was meant to be!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Bags of Costco. @Iamminda
> The Madeleines are at the back of the store at my Costco.  I found a random container so I was really tempted to get them but I didn't! I just took a picture and let it go.



Your picture is tempting me, lol.  I am due for a Costco run soon.  I hope the madeleines are no longer on sale near the entrance.  And clapping with delight for your beautiful Clapton 

Oh, I think you should get that Sunshine sweater


----------



## lenarmc

Tod’s Mini D-Styling bag. It’s my first bag from the design house, and I’m in love. I didn’t like strap that it came with so I also bought the strap which is Michael Kors. I purchased the bag and strap from TheRealReal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The chain is from Amazon.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Bags of Costco. @Iamminda
> The Madeleines are at the back of the store at my Costco.  I found a random container so I was really tempted to get them but I didn't! I just took a picture and let it go.


Wow good job on the self control. I was bad and got 6 Modo Mochi donuts today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> When I saw this sweater today, I just had to take a picture.


I hope you bought it?


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> No, as tempting as it was! I bought a Red (duh! ) Coach Gallery Lunch Tote on Poshmark September 10th. It's supposed to be a "seat warmer" bag until Coach offers the Cassie in True Red. (Per the, "There's Something About Cassie" thread, Oxblood may be offered this fall, but I want a true red.) I'm trying to sit on my hands until I see what Coach is doing with Cassie.
> I hope you had a wonderful Summer!


Yes, I had a great summer, thanks!
Fingers crossed Coach will make it in red. It would fly off the shelves! I would want one too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks totally custom made for you!!! So elegant yet sporty at the same time!


Thank you Smama!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow good job on the self control. I was bad and got 6 Modo Mochi donuts today


Oh yum, the pop up is back?  Or is it permanent now?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> When I saw this sweater today, I just had to take a picture.


I LOVE it!


----------



## carterazo

Coach leather tote in grass green.


----------



## Dextersmom

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4567795
> Coach leather tote in grass green.


What a gorgeous color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Oh yum, the pop up is back?  Or is it permanent now?


It's not permanent because Mitsuwa is moving locations in January but it seems semi permanent for now. Don't know if Modo will follow Mitsuwa to the new location.


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4567795
> Coach leather tote in grass green.


Gorgeous green Coach, great background AND lighting!


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4567795
> Coach leather tote in grass green.


Oh the green! Gorgeous bag


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## Shelby33

A very old RM


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> A very old RM
> View attachment 4568177


Hey Shelby! 
You are the  of the editorial pics! Your bags are always beautiful, and your staging is always on point!
I love that it looks like there's an eye peeking through your front zipper pocket! Very Halloween!


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


yum to both


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Shelby!
> You are the  of the editorial pics! Your bags are always beautiful, and your staging is always on point!
> I love that it looks like there's an eye peeking through your front zipper pocket! Very Halloween!


Haha I didn't think anyone would notice that! Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous color.





Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous green Coach, great background AND lighting!





IntheOcean said:


> Oh the green! Gorgeous bag



Thanks so much, ladies! This color makes me happy.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> yum to both


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Shelby!
> You are the  of the editorial pics! Your bags are always beautiful, and your staging is always on point!
> I love that it looks like there's an eye peeking through your front zipper pocket! Very Halloween!


I thought the same thing too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Haha I didn't think anyone would notice that! Thank you!


I noticed it too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Beautiful butter and froyo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Now, THAT was meant to be!


I know right?



Iamminda said:


> Your picture is tempting me, lol.  I am due for a Costco run soon.  I hope the madeleines are no longer on sale near the entrance.  And clapping with delight for your beautiful Clapton
> 
> Oh, I think you should get that Sunshine sweater


Clappin for Clapton! Thank you!



Addicted to bags said:


> Wow good job on the self control. I was bad and got 6 Modo Mochi donuts today


Wow. Was it delish?


Addicted to bags said:


> I hope you bought it?


No. I didn't. Unfortunately the fabric was not to my liking.


RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE it!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I noticed it too!


Well, I KNEW you would!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my new and first Brahmin. It’s the Evie crossbody in toasted almond. Anybody in the forum have any experience with Brahmin?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4568849
> View attachment 4568850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my new and first Brahmin. It’s the Evie crossbody in toasted almond. Anybody in the forum have any experience with Brahmin?


What’s the leather?


----------



## kbell

Running errands with this old Marc Jacobs I forgot I owned.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ruby, my Boy bag, is having a cup of coffee, in the middle of her shopping. I couldn’t stop her buying some new baubles for her Christmas tree  (I told her it’s only October and the tree won’t be out for a while. She didn’t listen to me)


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4568849
> View attachment 4568850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my new and first Brahmin. It’s the Evie crossbody in toasted almond. Anybody in the forum have any experience with Brahmin?



This bag looks really good on you.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ruby, my Boy bag, is having a cup of coffee, in the middle of her shopping. I couldn’t stop her buying some new baubles for her Christmas tree  (I told her it’s only October and the tree won’t be out for a while. She didn’t listen to me)



Ruby is so pretty — and I love the new Christmas ornaments she picked up (love the colors, same color family as Ruby).


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Dextersmom

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ruby, my Boy bag, is having a cup of coffee, in the middle of her shopping. I couldn’t stop her buying some new baubles for her Christmas tree  (I told her it’s only October and the tree won’t be out for a while. She didn’t listen to me)


That color is just so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my fluffy CC tote.


----------



## southernbelle82

muchstuff said:


> What’s the leather?


I believe it’s croco embossed leather


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle82 said:


> I believe it’s croco embossed leather


Very sharp-looking bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Ruby, my Boy bag, is having a cup of coffee, in the middle of her shopping. I couldn’t stop her buying some new baubles for her Christmas tree  (I told her it’s only October and the tree won’t be out for a while. She didn’t listen to me)


I love this color and your baubles are very pretty!  
It's never too early to go bauble shopping !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4568960


Hmmm.... there's a warning! And so you decide to take a picture of your bag!!! 
Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4568849
> View attachment 4568850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my new and first Brahmin. It’s the Evie crossbody in toasted almond. Anybody in the forum have any experience with Brahmin?


Your whole outfit looks great. Love the color of the bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

Iamminda said:


> This bag looks really good on you.


Oh thank you! I’ve always thought Brahmin bags were beautiful but a little fancy looking. So I thought a smaller sized one would be a good start for me. Plus the lady that helped me said that a lot of women who carry the brand wear regular street clothes with them. I don’t have a job where I have wear dresses an pencil skirts with pumps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4568960


Bag dog! Bag dog!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


I miss the beautiful fall days in Illinois. It was my favorite time of the year that preceded my least favorite time of the year. 
Your bag and the scenery are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


For some reason I want banana bread now.... hmmm


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I miss the beautiful fall days in Illinois. It was my favorite time of the year that preceded my least favorite time of the year.
> Your bag and the scenery are beautiful!


My fave also! Thank you!



Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful pictures!!


Thank you!



Addicted to bags said:


> For some reason I want banana bread now.... hmmm


Hmmm I wonder why????? 
But it's a good want right?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!



Beautiful bag and scenery


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My Bal clutch


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


Beautiful scenery and gorgeous bag! 
Hmmm. No idea why ATB wants banana bread.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Ruby is so pretty — and I love the new Christmas ornaments she picked up (love the colors, same color family as Ruby).





Dextersmom said:


> That color is just so pretty.





Sunshine mama said:


> I love this color and your baubles are very pretty!
> It's never too early to go bauble shopping !!!



You’re all very kind, thank you my friends


----------



## Miss_Dawn

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My Bal clutch
> View attachment 4569139


I love the rainbow hardware


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love the rainbow hardware


Me too! - I think someone else on this thread has the larger rainbow city


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying the beautiful fall weather before the inevitable!!!!


OMG! That is the cutest charm!  Who makes it?


----------



## RuedeNesle

In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!
> View attachment 4569630


Gorgeous shade of red.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!
> View attachment 4569630


Now that’s a great red!


----------



## Molly0

Patent Coach today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.



Everything looks so pretty and nice — from your outfit to your Mini (love this charcoal) to the restaurant furniture .  Hope you liked the new restaurant.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!
> View attachment 4569630



This is such a pretty red .  I think I have tried on this Fossil before — it seems so nice/functional and such a great size.  What is that pint of blood?  Lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!
> View attachment 4569630


Gorgeous RN!!! 
And good catch Minda on RN's jar of blood


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night, waiting for our table at a new restaurant with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


From what I can see, you look terrific. How was the restaurant DM?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous shade of red.





Molly0 said:


> Now that’s a great red!



Thanks DM & MO!  I'm really loving this shade of red!



Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty red .  I think I have tried on this Fossil before — it seems so nice/functional and such a great size.  What is that pint of blood?  Lol.





Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous RN!!!
> And good catch Minda on RN's jar of blood



Hi Minda and ATB! 
Thanks very much! I went to Bath and Body Works about two weeks ago to buy more Pocketbac hand sanitizers. They had Halloween themed Pocketbacs. I bought Vampire's Blood and Ghoulfriend for my granddaughters. After smelling Vampire's Blood I bought one for myself. It smells sweet and not too strong. (But _you _know the real reason I bought it is because it's red. )

Minda: It's very functional! I've been looking at for a few years myself, but never saw it in red until I was browsing ebay last week.  
Also, congrats on your first Speedy B! She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> From what I can see, you look terrific. How was the restaurant DM?





Iamminda said:


> Everything looks so pretty and nice — from your outfit to your Mini (love this charcoal) to the restaurant furniture .  Hope you liked the new restaurant.


Thank you, lovelies. The restaurant was beautiful and lively and the food was excellent....kind of Asian with a mediterranean twist.  If you are ever in this area, it is worth a trip to Animae.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Grande Mia


----------



## Molly0

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia
> View attachment 4569807


Love your boots too!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks DM & MO!  I'm really loving this shade of red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Minda and ATB!
> Thanks very much! I went to Bath and Body Works about two weeks ago to buy more Pocketbac hand sanitizers. They had Halloween themed Pocketbacs. I bought Vampire's Blood and Ghoulfriend for my granddaughters. After smelling Vampire's Blood I bought one for myself. It smells sweet and not too strong. (But _you _know the real reason I bought it is because it's red. )
> 
> Minda: It's very functional! I've been looking at for a few years myself, but never saw it in red until I was browsing ebay last week.
> Also, congrats on your first Speedy B! She is BEAUTIFUL!



The Halloween themed sanitizer sounds so cute — love it . I have only seen this Fossil bag in brown — red is definitely more beautiful, enjoy your newbie.  And thanks for the compliment on my newbie (hope to use her soon).


----------



## Porschenality

Burberry Lowry. Kind of Halloweenish, lol. Reminds me of Frankenstein because of the staples.


----------



## Narnanz

Porschenality said:


> Burberry Lowry. Kind of Halloweenish, lol. Reminds me of Frankenstein because of the staples.


That bag is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Porschenality

Narnanz said:


> That bag is AWESOME!!!


Thank you! My though, it is truly heavy even when empty.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Maddie tote for tomorrow.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4568849
> View attachment 4568850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my new and first Brahmin. It’s the Evie crossbody in toasted almond. Anybody in the forum have any experience with Brahmin?


I have had one Brahmin bag for 11 years now and it is in excellent condition!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> In the Garden (of Good and Evil ) with my latest RED !  Preloved Fossil Sydney satchel. Like new condition!
> View attachment 4569630


Another red beauty!


----------



## Molly0

Porschenality said:


> Burberry Lowry. Kind of Halloweenish, lol. Reminds me of Frankenstein because of the staples.


Fun picture!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Another red beauty!


Hi C! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> Thanks very much!


Damn you RN! Now you got me looking at these! I do not need another red bag.  I do not need another red bag!


----------



## scrpo83

Coach


----------



## westvillage

Last stop on my holiday is Rome. I’m using this small BV hobo a lot here. It’s a great travelling bag ... very lightweight and tucks snugly under my arm to keep everything close. 

All your pics of foliage have me missing Fall back home. Hoping there’s a bit of color hanging on when I return later this week (missing my Fall bag favs too!)


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Damn you RN! Now you got me looking at these! I do not need another red bag.  I do not need another red bag!


Hi House! 
That's right, keep repeating it...I DO need another red bag! I DO need another red bag! (Wait, that's what you wrote, right? )  I'm the last person that should be tell someone they don't need another red bag. I watched a lot of "What's in my Fossil Sydney bag" videos and they convinced me I needed another red bag, or at least this one!
Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Last stop on my holiday is Rome. I’m using this small BV hobo a lot here. It’s a great travelling bag ... very lightweight and tucks snugly under my arm to keep everything close.
> 
> All your pics of foliage have me missing Fall back home. Hoping there’s a bit of color hanging on when I return later this week (missing my Fall bag favs too!)
> 
> View attachment 4570262


Hi WV!
Looks like you're having a wonderful trip! I would love to visit Rome! And carrying a beautiful bag that's great for traveling is even better! 
Enjoy the rest of your trip, and the Fall foliage when you return! Safe travels!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Last stop on my holiday is Rome. I’m using this small BV hobo a lot here. It’s a great travelling bag ... very lightweight and tucks snugly under my arm to keep everything close.
> 
> All your pics of foliage have me missing Fall back home. Hoping there’s a bit of color hanging on when I return later this week (missing my Fall bag favs too!)
> 
> View attachment 4570262


Beautiful bag! And photo! 
It's interesting to note that we purse lovers think of and miss our beautiful handbags when we are traveling! I do the same thing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Damn you RN! Now you got me looking at these! I do not need another red bag.  I do not need another red bag!


Did you say you NEED another red bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Bag dog! Bag dog!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4569656


What a cool picture Shelby! At first I thought your bag was suspended in air somehow!


----------



## houseof999

scrpo83 said:


> Coach


I have the navy version and it yes so comfortable to carry!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you say you NEED another red bag?


Yes, always! I wanted a vintage red Coach Regina .. but I couldn't find it so I gave up and found something else that looks essentially the same from a different brand! I'm actually super excited about it because it also takes care of finding the red Sheridan Monticello in pebbled leather. The one I bought doesn't have a turn lock but that wasn't a must have feature. I'll post when it arrives!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Yes, always! I wanted a vintage red Coach Regina .. but I couldn't find it so I gave up and found something else that looks essentially the same from a different brand! I'm actually super excited about it because it also takes care of finding the red Sheridan Monticello in pebbled leather. The one I bought doesn't have a turn lock but that wasn't a must have feature. I'll post when it arrives!


Can't wait to see the reveal House!


----------



## Molly0

Patent & trench coat for a rainy voting day in Canada today.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't wait to see the reveal House!


It's out for delivery!! You won't have to wait too long!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Patent & trench coat for a rainy voting day in Canada today.
> View attachment 4570374


A classy combo for sure!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sophie Hulme today.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Sophie Hulme today.


Ooh I love those big gold hardware!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cool picture Shelby! At first I thought your bag was suspended in air somehow!


Nope! But thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anya Hindmarch camera bag this weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch camera bag this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4570488


Cute AB!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Little ray of funky sunshine - Massaccesi Juliet midi!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch camera bag this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4570488


"You lookin' at me?" "You lookin' at me?" 
I love your bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute AB!!!


Thank you Smama and RN!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> "You lookin' at me?" "You lookin' at me?"
> I love your bag!


Looking at your red bags 
And keeping count


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking at your red bags
> And keeping count


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4570549


+1 for me! 
@Sunshine mama she's here!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602


OMG! WHAT A BEAUTY!!!!!
(Wanted to make sure your heard my screaming!)
I'm soooooo jealous but happy for you.  Congrats!
BTW, does it have a back  pocket?
I actually have been eyeing this model but never pulled the trigger.  I bet the red sealed the deal right?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4570549



I don't know if I can't count that high!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602


I love Mark Cross house! Congrats!!  This reminds me of the Gramercy.

Is the strap adjustable to jump on Smama's question about a back pocket?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know if I can't count that high!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know if I can't count that high!


I can! Just don't start at 1.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! WHAT A BEAUTY!!!!!
> (Wanted to make sure your heard my screaming!)
> I'm soooooo jealous but happy for you.  Congrats!
> BTW, does it have a back  pocket?
> I actually have been eyeing this model but never pulled the trigger.  I bet the red sealed the deal right?


No back pocket sadly.


Addicted to bags said:


> I love Mark Cross house! Congrats!!  This reminds me of the Gramercy.
> 
> Is the strap adjustable to jump on Smama's question about a back pocket?


Nope. I wish.. But it's detachable and I can use a different strap from another bag.
ETA: it's much bigger than Regina and set up same as the Monticello with a center divider.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602



I like this red beauty (great addition to your small collection of red bags, lol),


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Last stop on my holiday is Rome. I’m using this small BV hobo a lot here. It’s a great travelling bag ... very lightweight and tucks snugly under my arm to keep everything close.
> 
> All your pics of foliage have me missing Fall back home. Hoping there’s a bit of color hanging on when I return later this week (missing my Fall bag favs too!)
> 
> View attachment 4570262


Love your bag! Continue having a great time!


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch camera bag this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4570488


So fun!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4570549


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I can! Just don't start at 1.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch camera bag this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4570488


Adorable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping after work with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> I like this red beauty (great addition to your small collection of red bags, lol),


 thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> +1 for me!
> @Sunshine mama she's here!!
> 
> View attachment 4570602


Where will this fit on your red bag shelf(s) in your avatar??


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Where will this fit on you red bag shelves in your avatar??


I'm gonna have to add more shelves!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping after work with my Gold Evelyne PM.



You look so lovely DM .


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I'm gonna have to add more shelves!


And update your avatar photo!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I'm gonna have to add more shelves!





Addicted to bags said:


> And update your avatar photo!



 x2


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so lovely DM .


Thank you, my sweet IM.


----------



## leechiyong

LV Apollo charm today:


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Penelope Messenger in black venezia leather and purple lining!  This bag holds so much and is so easy to carry!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

#bagsofwalmart


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> #bagsofwalmart


Where are  the goodies?


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> Where are  the goodies?


Carefully hidden from the hands of my 3 year old nephew! (Mike and Ikes, Oreos and cream soda)


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Carefully hidden from the hands of my 3 year old nephew! (Mike and Ikes, Oreos and cream soda)


Clever!!!


----------



## missconvy

Feeling the RM today


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4572718


Lovely bag!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Lovely bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

missconvy said:


> Feeling the RM today


I love the color, nice bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4572718


Another great bag and picture!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Another great bag and picture!


Thank you!!


----------



## faithbw

Deleted.


----------



## coach943

Massaccesi Miss M


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4572718


I just love your Handbag photos Shelby....always look fabulous.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> I just love your Handbag photos Shelby....always look fabulous.


Thank you Narnanz! It's to the point that if I can't think of a good (not good just something I've put some thought into!) photo I just don't post what I'm using that day!


----------



## Happycantwait

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Miss M
> 
> View attachment 4572975


Very pretty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298



Congrats on these two olive green beauties (this color is so popular/on trend now).  I love that the messenger bag got a similar kind of strap as the Boite CS.  Enjoy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two olive green beauties (this color is so popular/on trend now).  I love that the messenger bag got a similar kind of strap as the Boite CS.  Enjoy.


Thanks Minda! Green is actually my favorite color so it's nice to find some green bags I like, lol


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


Gorgeous bags! The Rag & Bone satchel is so, so pretty, and the tote is oozing squishiness


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


These bags are gorgeous and the olive color looks great on you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298





Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Minda! Green is actually my favorite color so it's nice to find some green bags I like, lol



Hi ATB!
I love your new bag and tote! I'm happy to learn green is your favorite color. Now when I see green bags I'll think of you!


----------



## LuvNLux

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Miss M
> 
> View attachment 4572975



Showstopper!  Luv it, so unique.  Is it custom made?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


I love the bags on you,  and I love this army/khaki green! I think it looks so good on you.  And both leathers actually look super buttery, which are my favorite leather flavor


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bags! The Rag & Bone satchel is so, so pretty, and the tote is oozing squishiness





Dextersmom said:


> These bags are gorgeous and the olive color looks great on you.





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I love your new bag and tote! I'm happy to learn green is your favorite color. Now when I see green bags I'll think of you!


Thank you IntheOcean, Dextersmom, and RuedeNesle! Actually both bags are super soft and squishy, I'm going to enjoy carrying them. 

RN, if you and I were to hang out together with our respective favorite colors we would look like Christmas


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the bags on you,  and I love this army/khaki green! I think it looks so good on you.  And both leathers actually look super buttery, which are my favorite leather flavor


Thank you Smama!


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


Love love


----------



## Molly0

I don’t know why I’m lovin this darn thing so much lately.  I used to really dislike Coach “sig” but here I am all these years later lovin it and stuck on carrying it.  Another lesson of “Never say Never”!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Smama!


Btw, I just noticed your nail polish is the same color as your bags!


----------



## houseof999

These little rexys are riding on my lap today


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789


Cuteness overload!  Looks great with the dress, by the way - although I'm sure you know that


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> I don’t know why I’m lovin this darn thing so much lately.  I used to really dislike Coach “sig” but here I am all these years later lovin it and stuck on carrying it.  Another lesson of “Never say Never”!
> View attachment 4573776


Love your purple charm. Is it a 36?


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789


Very cute combo House! And your figure looks fab!


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your purple charm. Is it a 36?


No it’s the symbol for Capricorn.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> No it’s the symbol for Capricorn.


Well colored me surprised. I'm a Capricorn too and didn't know that was the symbol . 

Hello fellow Capricorn!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> RN, if you and I were to hang out together with our respective favorite colors we would look like Christmas


 We can't get together now. People don't like to be reminded of Christmas before Halloween.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789


Hi House!
I love your bag!
Btw, I probably shouldn't confess this...but before @Addicted to bags  mentioned you updating your Avatar recently, I didn't realize those were red handbags. I thought they were red and white lines! I need a bigger laptop!  I zoomed in and I love your collection! I now see why you say you don't need another red bag. (But I still think "we" do!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> We can't get together now. People don't like to be reminded of Christmas before Halloween.


!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


Both look great on you and that delicious green...


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Got a "puffer-inspired quilted" lambskin field messenger bag tonight. I'm in a green mood for some reason as I also picked up this smooshie leather tote bag in green.
> 
> View attachment 4573286
> View attachment 4573294
> View attachment 4573296
> View attachment 4573298


Hope you don't mind me asking but I really love your green tote. Could you say how tall you are? I'm 5.2" on a good day and wouldn't want the bag to "swamp" me. Thanks so much.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Well colored me surprised. I'm a Capricorn too and didn't know that was the symbol .
> 
> Hello fellow Capricorn!


 
Christmas-time birthday?


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking but I really love your green tote. Could you say how tall you are? I'm 5.2" on a good day and wouldn't want the bag to "swamp" me. Thanks so much.


I'm 5'1 and never wear heels. I don't think this will swamp you unless you pack it to the gills. The ends can be tucked in to make it look less big. Hope you pick one up! Nordstrom's is one place but I don't think they have the green anymore so you'll have to search if you like this color. Good luck


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Christmas-time birthday?


No, soon after the New Year when everyone is party'd out


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm 5'1 and never wear heels. I don't think this will swamp you unless you pack it to the gills. The ends can be tucked in to make it look less big. Hope you pick one up! Nordstrom's is one place but I don't think they have the green anymore so you'll have to search if you like this color. Good luck


Thanks so much. I'll try and get the green, it's so beautiful. I'm in Europe, so I may be lucky. I'll let you know.


----------



## houseof999

IntheOcean said:


> Cuteness overload!  Looks great with the dress, by the way - although I'm sure you know that


Thank you! I have a matching scarf with same print! Love the print!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi House!
> I love your bag!
> Btw, I probably shouldn't confess this...but before @Addicted to bags  mentioned you updating your Avatar recently, I didn't realize those were red handbags. I thought they were red and white lines! I need a bigger laptop!  I zoomed in and I love your collection! I now see why you say you don't need another red bag. (But I still think "we" do!)


Lol! They do look like red and white stripes in a tiny pic. Do you have a group pic of all your red bags? I actually do need to update my red bag collection's photo. I have some new members that have not had their group pic taken yet.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## coach943

LuvNLux said:


> Showstopper!  Luv it, so unique.  Is it custom made?


Yes - I love it so much! It is Black and Red Cherry Pompei leather. Marco did a great job making it for me.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789



You and your bag are looking so good.  (And you say you haven’t been working out much lately?  Judging by this pic, you don’t need to )


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> You and your bag are looking so good.  (And you say you haven’t been working out much lately?  Judging by this pic, you don’t need to )


Haha it's the camera angle but thank you.  also I have the bag sitting on my pooch.


----------



## Porschenality

Decided to switch it up with this one. I believe it’s the Gucci Evelyn but I’m not 100% on the name.


----------



## MooMooVT

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789


I always loved this bag


----------



## LuvNLux

Molly0 said:


> I don’t know why I’m lovin this darn thing so much lately.  I used to really dislike Coach “sig” but here I am all these years later lovin it and stuck on carrying it.  Another lesson of “Never say Never”!
> View attachment 4573776



Maybe your luvin it cause it's so darn light to carry & the canvas is practically indestructible?


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Lol! They do look like red and white stripes in a tiny pic. Do you have a group pic of all your red bags? I actually do need to update my red bag collection's photo. I have some new members that have not had their group pic taken yet.


Thanks for not making me feel crazy! 
My red bag collection is split between Oakland and SF. I'll have to take two group pictures soon. I sold or gifted a lot of bags before I moved here in 2014. I've been regrowing my red bag collection and I think it's photo worthy now. (But nowhere near capacity! )


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm 5'1 and never wear heels. I don't think this will swamp you unless you pack it to the gills. The ends can be tucked in to make it look less big. Hope you pick one up! Nordstrom's is one place but I don't think they have the green anymore so you'll have to search if you like this color. Good luck



Could you please do me a favour and check if the green shopper can still be carried over shoulder when you're wearing a coat?
Thanks!!


----------



## jbags07

I enjoy looking at all of your bag pix, and i’ve lurked here but never posted....so...Massaccesi mini Zhoe


----------



## LilMissCutie

Taking out my saint laurent cabas chyc today


----------



## kbell

My girlfriend gifted me these Rothys so I had to wear pink today ❤️ The shoes are super awesome too!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> Could you please do me a favour and check if the green shopper can still be carried over shoulder when you're wearing a coat?
> Thanks!!


I put on my thickest jacket and put the tote on, no problem. Still have a few inches to go. It has a 9" strap drop. I would have taken pics for you but I'm in my pj's and look a mess, lol


----------



## Porschenality

Feeling blue  with my YSL Cabas Chyc today.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> I put on my thickest jacket and put the tote on, no problem. Still have a few inches to go. It has a 9" strap drop. I would have taken pics for you but I'm in my pj's and look a mess, lol



You're great, thanks a lot. It just gives me a better feeling to know this. To just handhold a bag would drive me nuts. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> My girlfriend gifted me these Rothys so I had to wear pink today ❤️ The shoes are super awesome too!!
> View attachment 4574602
> View attachment 4574603


So pretty, head to toe.  I also really like your jacket.


----------



## Dextersmom

Porschenality said:


> Feeling blue  with my YSL Cabas Chyc today.


I love a good tote and this one looks amazing.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you IntheOcean, Dextersmom, and RuedeNesle! Actually both bags are super soft and squishy, I'm going to enjoy carrying them.
> 
> RN, if you and I were to hang out together with our respective favorite colors we would look like Christmas


Everything looks so great on you. It’s not the bags, it’s you


----------



## Miss_Dawn

For a family dinner tonight, this YSL accompanied me


----------



## shoes+handbags

jbags07 said:


> I enjoy looking at all of your bag pix, and i’ve lurked here but never posted....so...Massaccesi mini Zhoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574537
> View attachment 4574538


I love the bag and scarf together! They are a perfect match.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Marmont raffia shoulder bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss_Dawn said:


> For a family dinner tonight, this YSL accompanied me


Gorgeous bag.


----------



## jbags07

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the bag and scarf together! They are a perfect match.


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Porschenality said:


> Feeling blue  with my YSL Cabas Chyc today.


What a beautiful blue!  Love this tote


----------



## Narnanz

My rehabbed 98 Legacy Zip..so proud of doing this rehab by myself but thank all the wonderful guys on the Coach rescue and rehab thread.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> My rehabbed 98 Legacy Zip..so proud of doing this rehab by myself but thank all the wonderful guys on the Coach rescue and rehab thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574808


Love!
I hope I find one of those some day!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Love!
> I hope I find one of those some day!


I wish I had found it via thrifting..but this is an Ebay purchase...and posting to NZ  means it's a bit more costly.
I would love to find a precreed saddle like you did...that was exciting


----------



## Iamminda

Glad to see you are both enjoying your beautiful bags this weekend 



Miss_Dawn said:


> For a family dinner tonight, this YSL accompanied me





Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia shoulder bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Everything looks so great on you. It’s not the bags, it’s you


Awww, thanks Miss_Dawn  (But seriously, not if you saw me in my pj's this morning )


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia shoulder bag.



Are those Chanel sandals?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> My rehabbed 98 Legacy Zip..so proud of doing this rehab by myself but thank all the wonderful guys on the Coach rescue and rehab thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574808


Wow, looks new again!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Glad to see you are both enjoying your beautiful bags this weekend


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Are those Chanel sandals?


 Well ATB, I cannot tell a lie....yes they are.  I definitely went Chanel crazy for a couple of years.


----------



## kbell

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty, head to toe.  I also really like your jacket.



Awwww Thank you pretty woman!


----------



## Iamminda

First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


Oh, congrats, my friend.   This is so pretty and I am sorry, as I am not an LV expert...is it a Speedy and is the color a shade of deep purple??


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, congrats, my friend.   This is so pretty and I am sorry, as I am not an LV expert...is it a Speedy and is the color a shade of deep purple??



Thanks so much sweet DM .  You are right— it is a Speedy Bandouliere (SpeedyB) in a burgundy color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much sweet DM .  You are right— it is a Speedy Bandouliere (SpeedyB) in a burgundy color.


Well it is gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


She's beautiful!
Have a great rest of the weekend!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


I'm so glad you decided to keep it! So so pretty! When you get tired of it I'll be first in line to give her a new home!


----------



## cajhingle

going casual


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Well ATB, I cannot tell a lie....yes they are.  I definitely went Chanel crazy for a couple of years.


Only for a couple of years?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


Great color Minda and I love empreinte leather. Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Only for a couple of years?


Well......ok then, maybe for a few.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies . 



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> Have a great rest of the weekend!





houseof999 said:


> I'm so glad you decided to keep it! So so pretty! When you get tired of it I'll be first in line to give her a new home!





Addicted to bags said:


> Great color Minda and I love empreinte leather. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> These little rexys are riding on my lap today
> View attachment 4573789


Ummmmmmmmm....is this a new model or an older model? It is just too cool and beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmmmmmmm....is this a new model or an older model? It is just too cool and beautiful!


2017 collection. Limited edition numbered bags and it wasn't advertising that way. They come up on eBay for sale once in a blue moon. One just recently sold and that listing reminded me to use mine.


----------



## Shelby33

What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.


----------



## westvillage

Back home, jet lagged and it’s pouring outside. I’m just about to pull out an oldie that I still love, inspired by the thread on trendiness, Shelby’s RMs, and also by the lovely olive bags on this thread a day or so ago. The light is bad inside with the gloomy skies so this is an old pic. Off to reunite with fam today ... and this bag takes a little rain with no problem.

 Rebecca Minkoff in olive.


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4575367
> 
> What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.


I kind of like it...looks like a painting....didnt even realise it was a cat until a few seconds ago.


----------



## LuckyBitch

westvillage said:


> Back home, jet lagged and it’s pouring outside. I’m just about to pull out an oldie that I still love, inspired by the thread on trendiness, Shelby’s RMs, and also by the lovely olive bags on this thread a day or so ago. The light is bad inside with the gloomy skies so this is an old pic. Off to reunite with fam today ... and this bag takes a little rain with no problem.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff in olive.
> View attachment 4575401


This beautiful bag must cheer you up...


----------



## roundandround

LilMissCutie said:


> Taking out my saint laurent cabas chyc today





Porschenality said:


> Feeling blue  with my YSL Cabas Chyc today.



Beautiful bags  @LilMissCutie & @Porschenality! I seldom see these arm candies on here. 



Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


Pretty! Love the color.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Toting my Celine to breakfast today!


----------



## westvillage

LuckyBitch said:


> This beautiful bag must cheer you up...



Thank you so much


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Beautiful bags  @LilMissCutie & @Porschenality! I seldom see these arm candies on here.
> 
> 
> Pretty! Love the color.



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4575367
> 
> What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.



Nothing wrong or asinine about this picture.  I always enjoy your pics .  Beautiful bag btw


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> I kind of like it...looks like a painting....didnt even realise it was a cat until a few seconds ago.


She doesn't realize she's a cat either.
Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Nothing wrong or asinine about this picture.  I always enjoy your pics .  Beautiful bag btw


That's always nice to hear! Thanks


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


What a stunning beauty, IM!


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> Back home, jet lagged and it’s pouring outside. I’m just about to pull out an oldie that I still love, inspired by the thread on trendiness, Shelby’s RMs, and also by the lovely olive bags on this thread a day or so ago. The light is bad inside with the gloomy skies so this is an old pic. Off to reunite with fam today ... and this bag takes a little rain with no problem.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff in olive.
> View attachment 4575401


That's a beauty! Pouring all day here too!!


----------



## More bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> My Gucci Soho Disco going for a wander along the seafront at sunset today


Beautiful bag and picture Miss_Dawn.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> What a stunning beauty, IM!



Thanks sweet TO


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> My rehabbed 98 Legacy Zip..so proud of doing this rehab by myself but thank all the wonderful guys on the Coach rescue and rehab thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574808



This looks great! Good job!



Iamminda said:


> Glad to see you are both enjoying your beautiful bags this weekend



Thank you very much dear Iam 



Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday



I love it. Love the shape, love the empreinte, love the colour 



Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4575367
> 
> What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.



I agree with earlier posts, it’s an interesting abstract kind of picture with the mustard bag against the mustard (ochre?) background. Don’t be so hard on yourself!



More bags said:


> Beautiful bag and picture Miss_Dawn.



Thank you @More bags


----------



## More bags

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday


Gorgeous colour and leather. Congratulations Iamminda.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff '07


----------



## Iamminda

More bags said:


> Gorgeous colour and leather. Congratulations Iamminda.



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it. Love the shape, love the empreinte, love the colour



Thanks so much


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Glitter Triangle clutch


----------



## HavPlenty

Back to work from a 7 day cruise up and down the California coast. Back to all business with the Sac De Jour in Navy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my seashell bag.


----------



## Porschenality

jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful blue!  Love this tote


Thank you. I forgot how big it is! Fits everything Nd the sun, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my seashell bag.


I love this entire outfit — especially your beautiful lace cover-up/jacket


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this entire outfit — especially your beautiful lace cover-up/jacket


Thank you so much, sweet IM. I wore this new Johnny Was Celeste Cardigan for the first time today.


----------



## pianolize

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff '07
> View attachment 4576175





HavPlenty said:


> Back to work from a 7 day cruise up and down the California coast. Back to all business with the Sac De Jour in Navy.



These are so beautiful!  Gorgeous colors, too!


----------



## leechiyong

A little shopping excursion:


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> First day with this one.  Happy Saturday



Great to se her out and about.


----------



## catzeyez

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a vintage scarf.


I love what you did with the vintage scarf. Beautiful.


----------



## Mimmy

leechiyong said:


> A little shopping excursion:
> View attachment 4576751


This bag and charm combo is one of my favorites, leechiyong!

Can’t wait to see what’s in the orange bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> A little shopping excursion:
> View attachment 4576751


Cute! 
What's in the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

catzeyez said:


> I love what you did with the vintage scarf. Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> What's in the bag?


I see a Land Rover! ( The word not the car itself ofcourse). I know you mean the orange bag but I had to be a smart a** because you didn't specify which bag!


----------



## missconvy

Feelin’ fall


----------



## pianolize

Mimmy said:


> This bag and charm combo is one of my favorites, leechiyong!
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s in the orange bag!


Agreed on both counts! Love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I see a Land Rover! ( The word not the car itself ofcourse). I know you mean the orange bag but I had to be a smart a** because you didn't specify which bag!


Oh my gosh you are soooooo funny!!!!!
You are technically correct in that! Hahahababababhahahahahahha!


----------



## HavPlenty

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4575367
> 
> What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.



I swear you're gonna make me break out my RM's .  I marvel how beautiful and luscious the colors and leather are on her older bags. I haven't worn a MAM or Nikki in a while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4575367
> 
> What the hell am I even doing. This is the most asinine picture I ever posted. On any website. Ever.


This picture looks like a still life painting!


----------



## leechiyong

Mimmy said:


> This bag and charm combo is one of my favorites, leechiyong!
> 
> Can’t wait to see what’s in the orange bag!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> What's in the bag?


Thank you!

Just a scarf and a pendant.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture looks like a still life painting!


Really? Thanks! Funny you said that because my husband thinks I should get some of them printed out on canvas, and he was serious!


----------



## Shelby33

HavPlenty said:


> I swear you're gonna make me break out my RM's .  I marvel how beautiful and luscious the colors and leather are on her older bags. I haven't worn a MAM or Nikki in a while.


I love these MAMs, I love how I can get my stuff out without taking the bag off my shoulder, I love the leather, they really are great bags!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Great to se her out and about.



Thanks C .  (She is back in the dustbag now till another weekend, lol)


----------



## Shelby33

This is also from yesterday because I used two different bags. 
RM '08


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> This is also from yesterday because I used two different bags.
> RM '08
> View attachment 4577156



oh my goodness, you actually own a little disco mirror ball?   I have always wanted one (although don’t know where to put it).  Another lovely RM


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> oh my goodness, you actually own a little disco mirror ball?   I have always wanted one (although don’t know where to put it).  Another lovely RM


I also have one in my living room!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

My new Arayla Harlow. Gorgeous leather that I cannot stop touching.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my seashell bag.


This is one of my favorite bags you have DM  
The one I would swipe from you


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just a scarf and a pendant.
> View attachment 4577104


Love the dragon pendant!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> This is one of my favorite bags you have DM
> The one I would swipe from you


Thank you, ATB. I have been known to share.....when I was a child my mother would get mad at me because I would give my toys away to anyone who wanted them.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> My new Arayla Harlow. Gorgeous leather that I cannot stop touching.
> 
> View attachment 4577174


Oh, that is so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).



Gosh, looking so pretty DM


----------



## HavPlenty

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).


Those sandals are


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).


You look wonderful and that's a gorgeous tote. Is this the tan color or the darker brown?


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Oh, that is so pretty.


Thank you! She smells nice, too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, ATB. I have been known to share.....when I was a child my mother would get mad at me because I would give my toys away to anyone who wanted them.


Share? You'e so nice! But you'd better not give me your address


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My new Arayla Harlow. Gorgeous leather that I cannot stop touching.
> 
> View attachment 4577174


The leather on yours looks totally different than my first generation one. Looks beautiful!


----------



## HavPlenty

Picked this up on my travels. Was on a bag ban but couldn't resist. Wore
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it while running errands today.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The leather on yours looks totally different than my first generation one. Looks beautiful!


It is truly fantastic leather -- velvety, a bit matte, and very soft.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


>





Iamminda said:


> Gosh, looking so pretty DM





HavPlenty said:


> Those sandals are





LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful and that's a gorgeous tote. Is this the tan color or the darker brown?



Thank you, everyone. 

LB, when I purchased this tote at Nordstrom it was simply called brown.  I didn't know there were different shades available.  I picked the brown, but they also had it in dark blue, black and red.


----------



## jbags07

HavPlenty said:


> Picked this up on my travels. Was on a bag ban but couldn't resist. Wore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it while running errands today.


Love this bag, its been on my wishlist!  Definitely worth breaking your ban


----------



## jbags07

Took this new to me Knot to dinner and a play this evening....


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My new Arayla Harlow. Gorgeous leather that I cannot stop touching.
> 
> View attachment 4577174


Looks luscious!


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my buttery soft Valentino tote. (...and yes my dear @Addicted to bags, these are Valentino sandals ).


Ooh-la-la!  My fav!


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Ooh-la-la!  My fav!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

HavPlenty said:


> Picked this up on my travels. Was on a bag ban but couldn't resist. Wore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it while running errands today.


The leather looks gorgeous on this bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4577534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this new to me Knot to dinner and a play this evening....


What a special little gem.


----------



## Molly0

View attachment 4577936

	

		
			
		

		
	
 On this cold morning.  ( -5 brrr!)


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4577534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this new to me Knot to dinner and a play this evening....


I just love your bag collection! 
what a gorgeous knot bag.


----------



## HavPlenty

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks gorgeous on this bag.


It is even more beautiful than I thought initially.  It smells divine too.


----------



## HavPlenty

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4577938
> View attachment 4577936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this cold morning.  ( -5 brrr!)


What is this lovely Chanel called?


----------



## Molly0

HavPlenty said:


> What is this lovely Chanel called?


This is from ‘94/‘95.  Apparently before they had names.


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> What a special little gem.


Thank you, my first knot and I am delighted with her


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I just love your bag collection!
> what a gorgeous knot bag.


Thank you so much


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4577938
> View attachment 4577936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On this cold morning.  ( -5 brrr!)


Vintage Chanel is   What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Vintage Chanel is   What a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!  She always puts a little spring in my step.


----------



## southernbelle82

Well, I’m technically not carrying this today but I bought it last night so I should get it in the mail next week. But I am carrying this bag in Luggage brown today. Love this style bag! Michael Kors saffiano jet set crossbody.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> This is from ‘94/‘95.  Apparently before they had names.


That means you get to name her and it will be official.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> That means you get to name her and it will be official.


Hmmm . . .   I like that idea!
I’ll have to give it some thought. 
(For some reason she has always kind of reminded me of a cocker spaniel. I had a friend years ago who had a black cocker and his name was Bentley.  Perhaps I’ll choose that.)


----------



## Narnanz

Trying to carry all the working week my Old Trends Daisy Tote.


----------



## HavPlenty

Molly0 said:


> This is from ‘94/‘95.  Apparently before they had names.


Oh my, lol. It's gorgeous.


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> Trying to carry all the working week my Old Trends Daisy Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578026


Love the leather on this. So beautiful.


----------



## Narnanz

HavPlenty said:


> Love the leather on this. So beautiful.


Thank you...I dont use her as much as I should. She is really well lined and the leather has a great feel, strong thick leather but still soft to the touch.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Hmmm . . .   I like that idea!
> I’ll have to give it some thought.
> (For some reason she has always kind of reminded me of a cocker spaniel. I had a friend years ago who had a black cocker and his name was Bentley.  Perhaps I’ll choose that.)


. . . But then i’d Have to get the above car to go with my bag


----------



## HavPlenty

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...I dont use her as much as I should. She is really well lined and the leather has a great feel, strong thick leather but still soft to the touch.


You can tell just by the pictures that is some really good leather. You don't find leather like that much anymore.


----------



## jbags07

Narnanz said:


> Trying to carry all the working week my Old Trends Daisy Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578026


Love everything about this bag, the leather, all the details...


----------



## Shelby33

Early Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Early Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4578080


Looking lovely my Deer.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Looking lovely my Deer.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Looking lovely my Deer.


Clever!


----------



## muchstuff

Not carrying it but I picked this up for my (24 year old) DD today, we're all big fans.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Supreme belt bag and Ugg fuzzy sandals....because it’s finally cool!!! Whoohoo! [emoji175]


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Garda in Espresso


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron street Hayden.


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Lindy 26 day... (color is darker in real life)


----------



## Christofle

Happy Halloween!

 Dior tarot:death Mitzah


----------



## Annawakes

Christofle said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> Dior tarot:death Mitzah


Wow.  What an amazing bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Looking lovely my Deer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy 26 day... (color is darker in real life)
> 
> View attachment 4578457
> View attachment 4578458


HOT!!!!!!!!!!!
The bag is hot too!


----------



## westvillage

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy 26 day... (color is darker in real life)
> 
> View attachment 4578457
> View attachment 4578458


OMG......that color is so beautiful and rich and saturated....I really love it.   Is it Rose Pourpre??


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> HOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> The bag is hot too!


 Thanks Smama


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> OMG......that color is so beautiful and rich and saturated....I really love it.   Is it Rose Pourpre??


Good eye DM,  yes it is Rose Pourpre


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4578666


Beautiful pumpkin color westvillage!! 
Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> LB, when I purchased this tote at Nordstrom it was simply called brown.  I didn't know there were different shades available.  I picked the brown, but they also had it in dark blue, black and red.


Thanks DM, I assume it's the darker brown. Whatever, it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## roundandround

Tod's Joy 2 rings tote

Not a light bag to carry but offers enough room for all the crap I carry


----------



## Dmurphy1

Traveling with this Longchamp today !!


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4578666


Beautiful! Is this the medium size?


----------



## jbags07

Raining today and this bag is very weather resistant....and so comfortable to carry...


----------



## Molly0

roundandround said:


> Tod's Joy 2 rings tote
> 
> Not a light bag to carry but offers enough room for all the crap I carry
> View attachment 4579353


Love this!


----------



## westvillage

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the medium size?



Thanks so much. It is medium in the color rust.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy 26 day... (color is darker in real life)
> 
> View attachment 4578457
> View attachment 4578458



One of my faves!!! That color tho...[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful! Is this the medium size?


Love the color! I just bought a yellow in medium, seeing yours makes me more excited to get it   I was torn between large and medium...


----------



## hillaryhath

I carried my Kate spade bucket bag all day and now I’m carrying my large Rebecca Minkoff Edie flap.  You can see my new Jean hanging on the door behind me, I just finally stopped carrying it after a week!

My booties are RM too but I had to change my pants because too many zippers lol.


----------



## hillaryhath

Dmurphy1 said:


> Traveling with this Longchamp today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579370


 ... I.   LOVE.  THIS!!!!!!


----------



## catzeyez

Cole Haan Maya Hobo in black. I've gotten a lot of use out of it. I have another one in "nude" that still has tags on it...I kind of forgot about it, but I swear I'll start using it next Spring.


----------



## hillaryhath

ohhhh this is lovely!  Cole Haan never disappoints


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Daria hobo


----------



## catzeyez

hillaryhath said:


> ohhhh this is lovely!  Cole Haan never disappoints


Thank you so much!


----------



## catzeyez

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria hobo


Nice! I've never really heard of Mulberry before, so I checked out their website. I love a lot of their handbags! They seem very well-made. I bookmarked their site so I can go back to browse again soon (maybe buy something in the future).


----------



## Shelby33

RM today but mostly excited because after 2 months with no washing machine finally got a new stackable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. I love this little no brand bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. I love this little no brand bag!


What's that little snack cake?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Shelby33 said:


> RM today but mostly excited because after 2 months with no washing machine finally got a new stackable!
> View attachment 4579720



Omg!  Love the red bag, but REALLY love the new washing machine news!  [emoji173]️Congrats and laundry on.


----------



## Shelby33

stylistbydesign said:


> Omg!  Love the red bag, but REALLY love the new washing machine news!  [emoji173]️Congrats and laundry on.


Thank you!!!


----------



## jbags07

Took my Bottega Veneta Mosaico Laque tote to lunch today....


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. I love this little no brand bag!


This bag is super cute and love the color


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Daria hobo


Beautiful bag...love the color and the medallion


----------



## jbags07

catzeyez said:


> Cole Haan Maya Hobo in black. I've gotten a lot of use out of it. I have another one in "nude" that still has tags on it...I kind of forgot about it, but I swear I'll start using it next Spring.


Wow! I have not really looked at Cole Haan bags, but definitely will now, love your bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Silver Lining's Karen bag. It's a puddle of lambskin.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> What's that little snack cake?


It's a canele and they're very addictive...not too sweet, think kinda creme brulee without the sugar crunch but much firmer and you can carry them around .


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4579914
> 
> 
> Took my Bottega Veneta Mosaico Laque tote to lunch today....


I LOVE THIS!!!! So cool!!


----------



## jbags07

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Silver Lining's Karen bag. It's a puddle of lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579916


That lamb looks yummy!


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!! So cool!!


Thank you, picked it up from FP a few weeks ago...its not ‘typical’ BV , but soon as i saw it.... plus it was 30% off!


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> It's a canele and they're very addictive...not too sweet, think kinda creme brulee without the sugar crunch but much firmer and you can carry them around .


Yum! I love creme brûlée!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag...love the color and the medallion


thank you kindly!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy 26 day... (color is darker in real life)
> 
> View attachment 4578457
> View attachment 4578458


The size is perfect on you. Beautiful bag.


----------



## LuckyBitch

catzeyez said:


> Cole Haan Maya Hobo in black. I've gotten a lot of use out of it. I have another one in "nude" that still has tags on it...I kind of forgot about it, but I swear I'll start using it next Spring.


The leather looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> Thank you, picked it up from FP a few weeks ago...its not ‘typical’ BV , but soon as i saw it.... plus it was 30% off!


I was surprised that it was BV, but always nice to have one of the more original designs!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. I love this little no brand bag!



Both your bag and dessert are so delicious looking — yummy, toffee, brown sugary goodness


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What's that little snack cake?


It's a canelé. Chewy/crunchy buttery caramel-y toffee like outside and chewy fluffy inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM today but mostly excited because after 2 months with no washing machine finally got a new stackable!
> View attachment 4579720


Yay!!! Red looks really good with your new stackable!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay!!! Red looks really good with your new stackable!


Haha thanks! My husband said "Wow you've done a lot of laundry, you should give it a rest" and I said I was fine, and he said "Not you, the washer!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Haha thanks! My husband said "Wow you've done a lot of laundry, you should give it a rest" and I said I was fine, and he said "Not you, the washer!"


----------



## Molly0

Going rustic Canadian today with brown / olive Rudsak.


----------



## lenarmc

Kurt Geiger Kensington Shoulder Bag


----------



## catzeyez

jbags07 said:


> Wow! I have not really looked at Cole Haan bags, but definitely will now, love your bag!


Thank you. I bought the 2 hobos online at least 5 years ago, and the one I've been using still looks new and is very comfortable to carry.


----------



## catzeyez

LuckyBitch said:


> The leather looks so gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4579914
> 
> 
> Took my Bottega Veneta Mosaico Laque tote to lunch today....


Really cool bag!


jbags07 said:


> This bag is super cute and love the color


Thank you!


----------



## Citosgirl

My husband has a formal work function last night, so I was able to take my Kate Spade newspaper clutch out for a spin! I don’t take it out often, but when I do it’s always special!


----------



## jbags07

Citosgirl said:


> My husband has a formal work function last night, so I was able to take my Kate Spade newspaper clutch out for a spin! I don’t take it out often, but when I do it’s always special!


I love this bag   Such a cool clutch!


----------



## Citosgirl

jbags07 said:


> I love this bag   Such a cool clutch!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.


----------



## Shelby33

lenarmc said:


> Kurt Geiger Kensington Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 4580359


So if I saw you on the street with this I would follow you and ask you where you got that bag! I love it!!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.
> View attachment 4580503


LOVE THIS!!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> LOVE THIS!!


Wow thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

lenarmc said:


> Kurt Geiger Kensington Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 4580359



This is so pretty. His bags are so pretty (I first heard of him through our lovely member SBD).  I have not seen this particular color combo before — love it.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.
> View attachment 4580503



Look at all your beautiful bags hanging out together so perfectly like that — what a lovely sight.  Such vibrant colors.  I want to play in your room


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Look at all your beautiful bags hanging out together so perfectly like that — what a lovely sight.  Such vibrant colors.  I want to play in your room


That's where "bag time" happens! You're more than welcome to join me!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.
> View attachment 4580503


Wowza!  LOVE!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe in metallic leathers—-anthracite, titanium, and black.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.
> View attachment 4580503


DH sent you to your room so you couldn't wear out the new washer/dryer?


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> DH sent you to your room so you couldn't wear out the new washer/dryer?


HA!! Well I hurt my back but I know he's secretly happy that the washer also gets to rest!!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Wowza!  LOVE!


Thank you Molly0!


----------



## Porschenality

My Trevi GM posing in the flowers at the market this morning


----------



## westvillage

Shelby33 said:


> DH sent me to my room. No chance of anything creative. Using the green one until I get my new one later. Maybe.
> View attachment 4580503



OMG!  I love this pic ... so many of them hanging perfectly together. It’s a unique treat for a bag lover to see a display like this


----------



## ksuromax

Citosgirl said:


> My husband has a formal work function last night, so I was able to take my Kate Spade newspaper clutch out for a spin! I don’t take it out often, but when I do it’s always special!


stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Big Bang flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Big Bang flap.



This bag is very beautiful and chic — and looks very functional for daily use.  Hope you are having a nice weekend DM


----------



## kbell

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Big Bang flap.



You always look so cute & put together


----------



## manymen

Love this beauty!


----------



## kbell

Dior for date night


----------



## LuckyBitch

Porschenality said:


> My Trevi GM posing in the flowers at the market this morning


The Trevi is such a beautiful bag. I really regret not buying when it came out.


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> You always look so cute & put together


Thank you so much, kbell. 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is very beautiful and chic — and looks very functional for daily use.  Hope you are having a nice weekend DM


Thank you, IM. I am enjoying my weekend so far (a combination of chores and fun) and I hope that you are too.


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> OMG!  I love this pic ... so many of them hanging perfectly together. It’s a unique treat for a bag lover to see a display like this


Thank you, that's really sweet of you to say! They're actually hanging from a pot rack thingy I stole from the kitchen last year.


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Dior for date night
> View attachment 4580746



Pretty Dior.  I really your top too.  Hope you had a great date night.


----------



## Molly0

I’m so happy that I found this little Hayden Harnett mushroom charm in a box of stuff!  I haven’t seen it in years!  A good match for “Big Olive”


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Dior.  I really your top too.  Hope you had a great date night.



We did! Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

For our evening out, I switched to my black lambskin mini.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Big Bang flap.


I like the name, "Big Bang Flap" 
You look mar-ve-lous as usual DM 

Oo la la on your evening out look!


----------



## Addicted to bags

The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!


----------



## lenarmc

Shelby33 said:


> So if I saw you on the street with this I would follow you and ask you where you got that bag! I love it!!



Thanks! I would definitely tell you. I’ve gotten so many compliments on it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4581112
> View attachment 4581113


Wow  I love it !!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’m so happy that I found this little Hayden Harnett mushroom charm in a box of stuff!  I haven’t seen it in years!  A good match for “Big Olive”
> I love that charm! They're impossible to find now!
> View attachment 4581072


----------



## Shelby33

This is the first time I've ever used such a small bag. Hopefully I can last the day, I'm supposed to last the week. 
RM 08 or 09
	

		
			
		

		
	



The mirror isn't dirty, those are just reflections from the disco ball.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> This is the first time I've ever used such a small bag. Hopefully I can last the day, I'm supposed to last the week.
> RM 08 or 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581233
> 
> The mirror isn't dirty, those are just reflections from the disco ball.


Great pic!  Great little bag too! It is amazing how much you can fit into those little MAC’s, so maybe you can last the week with it.  My daughter took mine with her on her trip to Paris and that little thing took her to all the tourist sites in Paris and all around Italy too.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Great pic!  Great little bag too! It is amazing how much you can fit into those little MAC’s, so maybe you can last the week with it.  My daughter took mine with her on her trip to Paris and that little thing took her to all the tourist sites in Paris and all around Italy too.


Wow really? That is encouraging! I'm just so used to carrying everything around with me-and half of it isn't even mine! But I'm going to try to stick with it!
What color is yours?


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I like the name, "Big Bang Flap"
> You look mar-ve-lous as usual DM
> 
> Oo la la on your evening out look!


Thank you so much, ATB.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4581112
> View attachment 4581113


This tote looks great on you.  I also like the strap drop length and how luscious the leather looks.


----------



## starrynite_87

Vintage Fendi baguette


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Big Bang flap.


Beautiful bag! But please be careful wearing this bag.... the name says it all!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> This tote looks great on you.  I also like the strap drop length and how luscious the leather looks.


Thank you DM. I've been on a tote kick lately but it has to be super light and squishy .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4581112
> View attachment 4581113


Butter looks really good on you my friend!
Is it easy to take things out from the bag? It looks so squishy and supple!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Butter looks really good on you my friend!
> Is it easy to take things out from the bag? It looks so squishy and supple!


Very easy to get in and out of. Though now I need a light pouch to keep my small essentials together in  
I highly recommend this tote, and it's very reasonably priced for the leather. I got both of mine at Nordies.


----------



## westvillage

November… the month in which I embrace my brown bags. I’m out of the city this weekend and so I dug into my archive box and got this Coach from the mid-1990s, made in Italy.  Each time I look at my archived bags, they seem different. Sometimes so dated but today this one looks like I could put it right into rotation....


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag! But please be careful wearing this bag.... the name says it all!


Thanks, Sunshine mama.


----------



## Dextersmom

westvillage said:


> November… the month in which I embrace my brown bags. I’m out of the city this weekend and so I dug into my archive box and got this Coach from the mid-1990s, made in Italy.  Each time I look at my archived bags, they seem different. Sometimes so dated but today this one looks like I could put it right into rotation....
> 
> View attachment 4581524


Beautiful!!!


----------



## lenarmc

Shelby33 said:


> This is the first time I've ever used such a small bag. Hopefully I can last the day, I'm supposed to last the week.
> RM 08 or 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581233
> 
> The mirror isn't dirty, those are just reflections from the disco ball.



I have this exact bag and love it. I need to pull it out. I used to wear it all of the time as an everyday bag. This was when Rebecca Minkoff had some beautiful leather.


----------



## Shelby33

lenarmc said:


> I have this exact bag and love it. I need to pull it out. I used to wear it all of the time as an everyday bag. This was when Rebecca Minkoff had some beautiful leather.


Agree, the leather is really nice!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4581112
> View attachment 4581113


The bag suits you wonderfully well.
I did actually get hold of the green one and was over the moon about the fabulous color and the squishiness but, unfortunately, when trying it out at home I found it was too squishy for me and sadly I sent it back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> The bag suits you wonderfully well.
> I did actually get hold of the green one and was over the moon about the fabulous color and the squishiness but, unfortunately, when trying it out at home I found it was too squishy for me and sadly I sent it back.


Oh that's too bad! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's too bad! Sorry to hear that.


Yes, I was sad about it. The beautiful green...
On another note, I bought the LV South Bank Besace a couple of weeks ago. I can't get over how fabulous it is. It's a dream to carry. If you're ever looking for a fabulously wonderful messenger bag, this might be the one. Bye for now...


----------



## LilMissCutie

Dolce and gabbana sicily bucket bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My Coach originals bag - not sure of its name. Just bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Retiro in Cerise


----------



## missconvy

Longchamp small short handle


----------



## Iamminda

LuckyBitch said:


> Yes, I was sad about it. The beautiful green...
> On another note, I bought the LV South Bank Besace a couple of weeks ago. I can't get over how fabulous it is. It's a dream to carry. If you're ever looking for a fabulously wonderful messenger bag, this might be the one. Bye for now...



I absolutely agree that the SBB is fabulous (deceptively roomy and so functional).


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Wow really? That is encouraging! I'm just so used to carrying everything around with me-and half of it isn't even mine! But I'm going to try to stick with it!
> What color is yours?





Shelby33 said:


> Wow really? That is encouraging! I'm just so used to carrying everything around with me-and half of it isn't even mine! But I'm going to try to stick with it!
> What color is yours?


Plain old black of course. I have the reg size MAC too and amazingly  they both hold the same amount of stuff.   But the mini is just so much cuter!  

I really love the fuchsia trim on yours!


----------



## stylistbydesign

kbell said:


> Dior for date night
> View attachment 4580746


Love everything about this look!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> The brother to the squishy olive green leather Kurt Geiger tote arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4581112
> View attachment 4581113


He's very cute and smooshy.


----------



## stylistbydesign

lenarmc said:


> Kurt Geiger Kensington Shoulder Bag
> View attachment 4580359


The rainbow stitching on this KG bag is amazing!  We've been running life at such a busy pace that I haven't shopped KG for a few months.....but I saw your post today, and went right to Nordstrom.com and bought this gorgeous bag.  SOLD!  Hahaha....thanks for the enabling!


----------



## kbell

stylistbydesign said:


> Love everything about this look!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My Coach originals bag - not sure of its name. Just bought it a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 4581637


Congrats ccbaggirl89!!! That was a tough color to find and get! I was too slow


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats ccbaggirl89!!! That was a tough color to find and get! I was too slow


I got mine at Nordstrom. Coach was sold out. Maybe try there? It was just about 3 weeks ago I got it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got mine at Nordstrom. Coach was sold out. Maybe try there? It was just about 2 weeks ago I got it.


Ooh! Let me go look now! Thanks for the tip. I love the purple color 

ETA: Rats, don't see it for sale.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh! Let me go look now! Thanks for the tip. I love the purple color
> 
> ETA: Rats, don't see it for sale.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore vintage Coach today.


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV Spontini today [emoji175]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Spontini today [emoji175]
> View attachment 4581930


Oh what a little cutie SBD! Is this a new style? I'm not up on my LV designs anymore 
And did it come with the cute tassels?


----------



## Iamminda

Carried this one today


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Spontini today [emoji175]
> View attachment 4581930



Cute SBD .  Did you add the tassels?  


Addicted to bags said:


> Wore vintage Coach today.
> 
> View attachment 4581924



Nice one ATB .  I have not seen this style before.  Did you get this recently?


----------



## PamK

tenKrat said:


> LV Retiro in Cerise
> View attachment 4581705


Such a lovely bag! We are twins, and I started using mine again this weekend for the first time in ages. Nice to see yours as well!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh what a little cutie SBD! Is this a new style? I'm not up on my LV designs anymore
> And did it come with the cute tassels?


Thanks, ATB! This is an old design...2003-ish?   I didn't own it the first time around, but always liked the shape; I found one this one for a steal last year.  The mini tassels are from M Craft Leather on Etsy.    
https://www.etsy.com/listing/568292...ta-leather-mini?ref=shop_home_active_27&frs=1



Iamminda said:


> Cute SBD .  Did you add the tassels?
> 
> 
> Nice one ATB .  I have not seen this style before.  Did you get this recently?


Thank you, Minda!  Yep, you guessed it.....I had to add a little "extra" in there.  It just NEEDED the tassels.  lol


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Carried this one today


Pretty Bal in black!    I've felt annoyed lately by brands that skimp on the depth of color, but this is such a deep, nice black.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore vintage Coach today.
> 
> View attachment 4581924


This reminds me of a Coach bag I had in high school......wish I still had it.  That leather was indestructible!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty Bal in black!    I've felt annoyed lately by brands that skimp on the depth of color, but this is such a deep, nice black.



Thanks SBD .  This may be my favorite Bbag even though it’s not traditional Bal, lol


----------



## kbell

Manhattan NM today...


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore vintage Coach today.
> 
> View attachment 4581924


This is so cool! You have the original.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Carried this one today


I love it.  The metal plate is my favorite Bal too.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 2008
Trying to get used to a small bag... Had something against them for a long time, time to get over it.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Plain old black of course. I have the reg size MAC too and amazingly  they both hold the same amount of stuff.   But the mini is just so much cuter!
> 
> I really love the fuchsia trim on yours!


Thank you! I've been looking for this for quite a while but there was always something wrong, damaged etc, but this one is perfect, especially perfect for 15.00!
I think "plain old black" is so classy!


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> November… the month in which I embrace my brown bags. I’m out of the city this weekend and so I dug into my archive box and got this Coach from the mid-1990s, made in Italy.  Each time I look at my archived bags, they seem different. Sometimes so dated but today this one looks like I could put it right into rotation....
> 
> View attachment 4581524


Beautiful bag and photograph!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Cute SBD .  Did you add the tassels?
> 
> 
> Nice one ATB .  I have not seen this style before.  Did you get this recently?


No, I got the Lindsay last year. The strap is a little long on me so I don't wear her as often. (strap not adjustable )


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, ATB! This is an old design...2003-ish?   I didn't own it the first time around, but always liked the shape; I found one this one for a steal last year.  The mini tassels are from M Craft Leather on Etsy.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/568292...ta-leather-mini?ref=shop_home_active_27&frs=1
> 
> 
> Thank you, Minda!  Yep, you guessed it.....I had to add a little "extra" in there.  It just NEEDED the tassels.  lol


I thought I remembered a Spontini hobo bag a few years ago. The tassels just give it that over the edge specialness!


----------



## Molly0

Very plain & simple, black, vintage lambskin, no hardware drawstring for me today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love it.  The metal plate is my favorite Bal too.



Thanks DM .  It was your Metal Plate that inspired me to get mine (after I drooled over yours for months).


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Manhattan NM today...
> View attachment 4582051



I love this beauty— the raisin with the mono.  And those great outside pockets.  Is it heavy?  (I missed out on this one because I wasn’t into mono bags till recently.)


----------



## pianolize

muchstuff said:


> It's a canele and they're very addictive...not too sweet, think kinda creme brulee without the sugar crunch but much firmer and you can carry them around .


 YUM!!! (what a good idea to carry them around!)


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2008
> Trying to get used to a small bag... Had something against them for a long time, time to get over it.
> View attachment 4582159



Really like the hot pink edging — looks so striking against the dark color.   Hope you are surviving ok in this smallish bag.  I have trouble with small bags these days as well (it takes too long to downsize and decide what stuff to leave home, lol)


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Really like the hot pink edging — looks so striking against the dark color.   Hope you are surviving ok in this smallish bag.  I have trouble with small bags these days as well (it takes too long to downsize and decide what stuff to leave home, lol)


Thank you. I'm surviving ok, mostly because I really like looking at the bag! And the leather is so nice... But it did take me a while to decide what I would put in it and what I wouldn't!


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty— the raisin with the mono.  And those great outside pockets.  Is it heavy?  (I missed out on this one because I wasn’t into mono bags till recently.)



It’s heavier than typical mono items but the thicker leather strap makes it very comfy to carry even with all my stuff inside


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I thought I remembered a Spontini hobo bag a few years ago. The tassels just give it that over the edge specialness!


Good memory, ATB!  There was a Spontini in 2016 (?) that was a hobo and came in empreinte leather.....LV is getting lazy and recycling names, even though the 2 bags look nothing alike.


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> It’s heavier than typical mono items but the thicker leather strap makes it very comfy to carry even with all my stuff inside



Thanks for your reply K .  Good to know this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> LV Spontini today [emoji175]
> View attachment 4581930


Oh wow the tassels just takes this bag to another level! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Carried this one today


Love this chic and simple leather in this style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Very plain & simple, black, vintage lambskin, no hardware drawstring for me today.
> View attachment 4582230


OmG I love this lambskin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No, I got the Lindsay last year. The strap is a little long on me so I don't wear her as often. (strap not adjustable )


Have you thought about tying the strap into a knot somewhere to shorten it?


----------



## LuckyBitch

Iamminda said:


> Carried this one today


Now that is one beautiful bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Have you thought about tying the strap into a knot somewhere to shorten it?


Yeah, but then I will have a hard leather knot. Visually unattractive and potentially could hurt my shoulder or something? 

I thought about taking it to the cobbler but the way the strap is attached it wouldn't be easy to cut and restitch invisibly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Yeah, but then I will have a hard leather knot. Visually unattractive and potentially could hurt my shoulder or something?
> May I suggest:
> I thought about taking it to the cobbler but the way the strap is attached it wouldn't be easy to cut and restitch invisibly.


May I suggest something like this?
My drawing is not in scale! 
You can then add your own strap.  Also, you can still have the cut strap turned into a strap with hooks.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow the tassels just takes this bag to another level! Soooo cute!



Thanks, SM! [emoji173]️ Sometimes, there are tassels, and sometimes there’s a bandeau or other trinket.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, SM! [emoji173]️ Sometimes, there are tassels, and sometimes there’s a bandeau or other trinket.


This bag just looks complete with them!


----------



## Iamminda

LuckyBitch said:


> Now that is one beautiful bag





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this chic and simple leather in this style!




Thanks kindly to you both .  I really love this one and can’t imagine parting with it (and I am pretty “ruthless” when it comes to downsizing).


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, ATB! This is an old design...2003-ish?   I didn't own it the first time around, but always liked the shape; I found one this one for a steal last year.  The mini tassels are from M Craft Leather on Etsy.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/568292...ta-leather-mini?ref=shop_home_active_27&frs=1
> 
> 
> Thank you, Minda!  Yep, you guessed it.....I had to add a little "extra" in there.  It just NEEDED the tassels.  lol



I thought it came with the tassels because it looks perfectly balanced—shoulda known it was a SBD original—love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Finally took my RM Blythe Camera bag out for a spin today.


----------



## lenarmc

stylistbydesign said:


> The rainbow stitching on this KG bag is amazing!  We've been running life at such a busy pace that I haven't shopped KG for a few months.....but I saw your post today, and went right to Nordstrom.com and bought this gorgeous bag.  SOLD!  Hahaha....thanks for the enabling!



I tell people to not ask me if they should buy something. I’m an enabler. Besides, life is too short. I hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> I thought it came with the tassels because it looks perfectly balanced—shoulda known it was a SBD original—love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!


Thanks, GL!  You know I gotta have my little "extra".


----------



## stylistbydesign

lenarmc said:


> I tell people to not ask me if they should buy something. I’m an enabler. Besides, life is too short. I hope that you enjoy it!


Hahaha....I am the same way.  Thanks!  I am really looking forward to this one.


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4578666


So pretty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> May I suggest something like this?
> My drawing is not in scale!
> You can then add your own strap.  Also, you can still have the cut strap turned into a strap with hooks.


Oh wow, that's a great idea!!! You are always so creative!


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Finally took my RM Blythe Camera bag out for a spin today.



I like the look of this bag — especially the black leather with silver hardware combo.  Hope you enjoyed your first day out with this cutie


----------



## ksuromax

Still Mulberry Daria hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Still Mulberry Daria hobo


Oh mannnnn! This bag seems dreamy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh wow, that's a great idea!!! You are always so creative!


Awwww Geeeez. Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh mannnnn! This bag seems dreamy!


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Passed the "rain" test


----------



## Shelby33

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4583174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583175


Beautiful!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Little Miss M in red pompei


----------



## kbell

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4583174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583175



love this color! It’s beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Little Miss M in red pompei
> View attachment 4583205


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Little Miss M in red pompei
> View attachment 4583205


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


>


Best little bag in the world!  Lightweight, leather wears like iron.  I have two of them.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> Just gorgeous!!


Thanks, she is definitely a keeper ( along with her blue metallic sister, lol.)


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> Just gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ross and Ruffles


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> Ross and Ruffles
> View attachment 4583231


There is nothing like a RED bag to cheer me up!!! Pretty!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Can't bare to be parted from this beauty. Just a perfect bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> There is nothing like a RED bag to cheer me up!!! Pretty!


Hi SB!
Thanks! I completely agree!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Ross and Ruffles
> View attachment 4583231



Hurray for your 3 Rs


----------



## LuckyBitch

ksuromax said:


> Still Mulberry Daria hobo


That is a beautiful bag in a gorgeous color


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hurray for your 3 Rs


Thanks Minda!
I didn't even think of THE most important R until after I posted.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I like the look of this bag — especially the black leather with silver hardware combo.  Hope you enjoyed your first day out with this cutie


Thx Iam!! I did!


----------



## ohmisseevee

RuedeNesle said:


> Ross and Ruffles
> View attachment 4583231



I love a good Fossil bag  Beautiful!



southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Little Miss M in red pompei
> View attachment 4583205





southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks, she is definitely a keeper ( along with her blue metallic sister, lol.)
> View attachment 4583245



Love the simple but beautiful style of these Massaccesi bags!


----------



## Iamminda

At a ball game with my $1.50 clear crossbody bag from Daiso


----------



## RuedeNesle

ohmisseevee said:


> I love a good Fossil bag  Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

LuckyBitch said:


> That is a beautiful bag in a gorgeous color


thank you!  
imo, nobody does Oxblood like Mulberry!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Ross and Ruffles
> View attachment 4583231



Of course, your beauty is RED!  [emoji173]️ I had to look closer at your bag charm...at first I thought it was a sheriff star, as in, “there’s a new sheriff in town!”  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Molly0

Coach Duffle decked out with a vintage Dior scarf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course, your beauty is RED!  [emoji173]️ I had to look closer at your bag charm...at first I thought it was a sheriff star, as in, “there’s a new sheriff in town!”  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Thanks SBD!
It's a souvenir from my DD's trip to Hawaii last week. It's a key chain that I thought would look good on my red bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Coach Duffle decked out with a vintage Dior scarf.
> View attachment 4583695


Nice pairing!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SBD!
> It's a souvenir from my DD's trip to Hawaii last week. It's a key chain that I thought would look good on my red bag.


It's very cute!  I'm just blind.....


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice pairing!


Thankyou!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> At a ball game with my $1.50 clear crossbody bag from Daiso


I didn't know Daiso had designer handbags!
I also want to know what is in the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Of course, your beauty is RED!  [emoji173]️ I had to look closer at your bag charm...at first I thought it was a sheriff star, as in, “there’s a new sheriff in town!”  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I thought that too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@RuedeNesle 
That red is really a beautiful red!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> It's very cute!  I'm just blind.....


 You're not blind. It's hard to tell what it is at first. My youngest GDD thought it was Patrick Star from SpongeBob SquarePants.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> @RuedeNesle
> That red is really a beautiful red!


Hi SM! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Shelby33

Sorry.. I changed back to this because I'm trying to do the "handbag of the week".


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't know Daiso had designer handbags!
> I also want to know what is in the bag!



lol, yes, Daiso carry designer handbags as well as cute origami paper .  I had only found out about the clear bag (or small bag) policy the night before — otherwise I would have ordered the beautiful clear turnlock bag you have.  It’s not worth doing a WIMB pic because I just threw a few basic essentials in there (tissue pack, pen, keys, lip balm, my cash and DL/Credit C with a rubberband around it, a folded piece of paper hiding the cash, real classy .)


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> lol, yes, Daiso carry designer handbags as well as cute origami paper .  I had only found out about the clear bag (or small bag) policy the night before — otherwise I would have ordered the beautiful clear turnlock bag you have.  It’s not worth doing a WIMB pic because I just threw a few basic essentials in there (tissue pack, pen, keys, lip balm, my cash and DL/Credit C with a rubberband around it, a folded piece of paper hiding the cash, real classy .)


I actually think the paper to hide the cash is brilliant! I will use that trick when I use tiny tiny bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


Pretty picture ksuromax!


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.


You look amazing as always!  I admire your shoe wardrobe as much as your purse wardrobe!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty picture ksuromax!


thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.



Crazy hair means successful shopping trip 

But honestly I think you look great as usual


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.





Molly0 said:


> You look amazing as always!  I admire your shoe wardrobe as much as your purse wardrobe!


Well you know I agree with that DM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> lol, yes, Daiso carry designer handbags as well as cute origami paper .  I had only found out about the clear bag (or small bag) policy the night before — otherwise I would have ordered the beautiful clear turnlock bag you have.  It’s not worth doing a WIMB pic because I just threw a few basic essentials in there (tissue pack, pen, keys, lip balm, my cash and DL/Credit C with a rubberband around it, a folded piece of paper hiding the cash, real classy .)


Hi Minda!
At least you found out the night before. I went to a Raiders game a few years ago and thought I knew the rule. But I didn't realize if the bag is bigger than a wallet/wristlet it has to be clear. (My DD and I were carrying small crossbody bags that didn't fit in the  square they drew on the table. )  We walked all the way back to the car and put our bags in the trunk. We walked to stadium, again, waited in the security line, again, and when it was our turn we were told my oldest GDD couldn't take her umbrella in the stadium. (Nobody said anything about the umbrella the first time, but we probably didn't get that far in the discussion because of our bags.) I told my DD to take the kids inside and once again I walked back to the car. (My oldest GDD loved that umbrella or it would have been in a stadium garbage can. )


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> At least you found out the night before. I went to a Raiders game a few years ago and thought I knew the rule. But I didn't realize if the bag is bigger than a wallet/wristlet it has to be clear. (My DD and I were carrying small crossbody bags that didn't fit in the  square they drew on the table. )  We walked all the way back to the car and put our bags in the trunk. We walked to stadium, again, waited in the security line, again, and when it was our turn we were told my oldest GDD couldn't take her umbrella in the stadium. (Nobody said anything about the umbrella the first time, but we probably didn't get that far in the discussion because of our bags.) I told my DD to take the kids inside and once again I walked back to the car. (My oldest GDD loved that umbrella or it would have been in a stadium garbage can. )


What a drag RN.  You just never know how strict they will be.  Like it says the crossbody should be less than 6 in by 4 in or the size of a hand (but whose hand?  I can have a giant hand that is bigger than 6 by 4).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a drag RN.  You just never know how strict they will be.  Like it says the crossbody should be less than 6 in by 4 in or the size of a hand (but whose hand?  I can have a giant hand that is bigger than 6 by 4).


Yeah, that was the confusing part. I thought the dimensions of our bags were okay. And I guess we should have figured the umbrella was a no-no.


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, that was the confusing part. I thought the dimensions of our bags were okay. And I guess we should have figured the umbrella was a no-no.


Yes so many people have been terrorized by an umbrella!


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes so many people have been terrorized by an umbrella!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes so many people have been terrorized by an umbrella!


 Especially by an 8 year old girl!


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> Especially by an 8 year old girl!


Reminds me of a story...one of my daughters works part time as a security guard. She was working a Halloween event last week and part of the job is to make sure contraband (generally drugs, booze or weapons) doesn't get past the door. As you can imagine, Halloween and alcohol are a big combo.  Often it's costume parts ("No sir, you may NOT take that knife in, even if it's part of your costume") but one enterprising young man rigged up a "blood" bag as part of his ensemble. Of course it was confiscated... "Dude, I can SEE the straw you have attached to the bag". Bloody Marys anyone?


----------



## catzeyez

Dextersmom said:


> Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.


You look terrific. Love the outfit.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Mia


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night shopping with a friend.  I didn't realize how crazy my hair looked yesterday until I looked at this pic this morning.



You look great — love your whole outfit .  As for what you called your “crazy” hair, I like this different look.  (If you don’t mind my unusual comparison, lol — it’s like rustic cuisine, it’s just a more natural version of fine cuisine, different but equally appealing ).


----------



## dignatius

New arrival from Italy.  Massasseci Aura in Navy Vachetta leather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great — love your whole outfit .  As for what you called your “crazy” hair, I like this different look.  (If you don’t mind my unusual comparison, lol — it’s like rustic cuisine, it’s just a more natural version of fine cuisine, different but equally appealing ).





Molly0 said:


> You look amazing as always!  I admire your shoe wardrobe as much as your purse wardrobe!





Addicted to bags said:


> Crazy hair means successful shopping trip
> 
> But honestly I think you look great as usual





catzeyez said:


> You look terrific. Love the outfit.



You are all so sweet and kind and I thank you!!

Molly and ATB, I picked up some really cute Paul Green suede booties last night.  They are in a beautiful shade of cognac.  I will debut them when the weather gets a little cooler. 

IM, you are hilarious!!  I love it and that is exactly right.....my hair looked rustic.


----------



## pianolize

Iamminda said:


> What a drag RN.  You just never know how strict they will be.  Like it says the crossbody should be less than 6 in by 4 in or the size of a hand (but whose hand?  I can have a giant hand that is bigger than 6 by 4).






muchstuff said:


> Reminds me of a story...one of my daughters works part time as a security guard. She was working a Halloween event last week and part of the job is to make sure contraband (generally drugs, booze or weapons) doesn't get past the door. As you can imagine, Halloween and alcohol are a big combo.  Often it's costume parts ("No sir, you may NOT take that knife in, even if it's part of your costume") but one enterprising young man rigged up a "blood" bag as part of his ensemble. Of course it was confiscated... "Dude, I can SEE the straw you have attached to the bag". Bloody Marys anyone?


----------



## Kylacove

Massaccesi Tulipano


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my flower hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my flower hobo.



Great looking hobo DM .  Also love that inspirational poster too.


----------



## Aminu

Loving this pop of cobalt blue with all my outfits lately. Massaccesi 'Zhoe' in bluette merinos leather


----------



## Dextersmom

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my flower hobo. [/QU
> 
> Sorry for the double post everyone!! I can't seem to delete it.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great looking hobo DM .  Also love that inspirational poster too.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Very plain & simple, black, vintage lambskin, no hardware drawstring for me today.
> View attachment 4582230


The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Cole Haan


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4583174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583175


Stunning color!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Little Miss M in red pompei
> View attachment 4583205





RuedeNesle said:


>



As always, I check for your reaction to red bags. @southernbelle43 That's such a gorgeous red!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Ross and Ruffles
> View attachment 4583231


Gorgeous, yummy red!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Mia
> View attachment 4584218


You make me want to try a Mia!


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> Loving this pop of cobalt blue with all my outfits lately. Massaccesi 'Zhoe' in bluette merinos leather
> View attachment 4584685


Love that Blue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous, yummy red!


Hi C!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Shelby33

Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
So for today RM 2009


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> As always, I check for your reaction to red bags. @southernbelle43 That's such a gorgeous red!


It is a lovely color. MM has been sourcing the best leather this  year, so many textures, colors, etc.


----------



## catzeyez

Coach Legacy Flap from 1999. It's been years since I've worn it, but I've finally taken it out of storage to enjoy again...


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029



Sorry to hear about your cat Shelby.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat Shelby.


Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029


So sorry about your kitty, it's hard.


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> So sorry about your kitty, it's hard.


Thank you so much


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029


I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  It is the sweetest thing that someone cheered you up with these gifts in just the right time.


----------



## catzeyez

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029


I'm sorry about your cat. I'm a cat lover myself, and my heart goes out to you for your loss.


----------



## Porschenality

My red YSL Cabas Chyc in red..


----------



## houseof999

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4583174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583175


Oh this blue is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Aminu said:


> Loving this pop of cobalt blue with all my outfits lately. Massaccesi 'Zhoe' in bluette merinos leather
> View attachment 4584685


Y'all are twisting my arm with the lovely MM blue bags! I'm trying so so hard not to order! I'll carry my new to me Cobalt blue crossbody tomorrow. Thanks for inspiring me to switch!


----------



## houseof999

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029


I'm so sorry about your cat! We had to put our dog down last year when he had a massive stroke. I know how you feel unfortunately.


----------



## carterazo

I've carried Coach Faye for three days in a row.  Something is wrong with me.


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> I'm so sorry about your cat! We had to put our dog down last year when he had a massive stroke. I know how you feel unfortunately.


I'm so sorry about your dog! And thank you, it's much appreciated


----------



## Shelby33

catzeyez said:


> I'm sorry about your cat. I'm a cat lover myself, and my heart goes out to you for your loss.


Thanks Catzeyez, she's been my buddy for 13 years, it will be hard waking up without her on my chest or head every night... Thank you


----------



## shoes+handbags

carterazo said:


> I've carried Coach Faye for three days in a row.  Something is wrong with me.
> View attachment 4585367


Beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33

tealocean said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  It is the sweetest thing that someone cheered you up with these gifts in just the right time.


Yes it brought a smile to my face for sure! Thanks so much


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> I've carried Coach Faye for three days in a row.  Something is wrong with me.
> View attachment 4585367


4 more days and you can do the "handbag of the week" thread!!


----------



## Shelby33

catzeyez said:


> Coach Legacy Flap from 1999. It's been years since I've worn it, but I've finally taken it out of storage to enjoy again...


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff '09


----------



## pianolize

tealocean said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.  It is the sweetest thing that someone cheered you up with these gifts in just the right time.


@shelby - so sad


----------



## catzeyez

Porschenality said:


> My red YSL Cabas Chyc in red..


Wow, very nice, and I love the color. And look at those desserts, too!!!


----------



## Mejaa

I have bought one of those handbags by Exotics by Cedrick. The Angel product looks very beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

catzeyez said:


> Coach Legacy Flap from 1999. It's been years since I've worn it, but I've finally taken it out of storage to enjoy again...



This is TDF!!!

Please add it to the thread devoted to brown bags if you haven't done so already coz brown lovers will eat-up this chocolate bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/feeling-brown.996711/


----------



## papertiger

carterazo said:


> I've carried Coach Faye for three days in a row.  Something is wrong with me.
> View attachment 4585367



LOL, but it's gorgeous so I'm not surprised


----------



## papertiger

Porschenality said:


> My red YSL Cabas Chyc in red..



My kind of red, lovely brick, perfect for the Autumn


----------



## catzeyez

Shelby33 said:


> What a beautiful bag!


Thank you. It kind of looks like chocolate brown in my photo, but it's actually black. 

I love your very adorable avatar with the 2 kitties. Too cute!


----------



## catzeyez

papertiger said:


> This is TDF!!!
> 
> Please add it to the thread devoted to brown bags if you haven't done so already coz brown lovers will eat-up this chocolate bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/feeling-brown.996711/


That's very nice of you to say. When I looked at the photo again, I thought that it looked like chocolate brown, but it's actually black. That's my cell phone camera for ya...it sometimes adds brown tones. I wish I had taken a better photo to capture the true color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Porschenality said:


> My red YSL Cabas Chyc in red..


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> I've carried Coach Faye for three days in a row.  Something is wrong with me.
> View attachment 4585367



You've been carrying a red bag for three days? Nope, I don't see anything wrong with you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Off to a casual lunch with my Massaccesi Penelope Messenger in Black Venezia leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> You've been carrying a red bag for three days? Nope, I don't see anything wrong with you!


me either!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Catzeyez, she's been my buddy for 13 years, it will be hard waking up without her on my chest or head every night... Thank you


so sorry Shelby33. Losing our furry family members is so hard. I hope you can still remember her purr in those sad moments!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> so sorry Shelby33. Losing our furry family members is so hard. I hope you can still remember her purr in those sad moments!


I will, thank you


----------



## Molly0

So sorry Shelby33.  I know how hard it is.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> My rehabbed 98 Legacy Zip..so proud of doing this rehab by myself but thank all the wonderful guys on the Coach rescue and rehab thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574808





Molly0 said:


> Love!
> I hope I find one of those some day!



Narnanz!  
I can’t believe it! 
Today was the day!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Narnanz!
> I can’t believe it!
> Today was the day!


Oh oh oh...cant wait to see!!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Narnanz!
> I can’t believe it!
> Today was the day!


I can hardly believe it!  After admiring your Zip and wishing for one myself, I picked this up today, about a week later, for a great price! ($7.49 Canadian $’s !) . . . and she didn’t even need anything more than a quick wipe and a little leather conditioner!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4585926
> 
> I can hardly believe it!  After admiring your Zip and wishing for one myself, I picked this up today, about a week later, for a great price! ($7.49 Canadian $’s !) . . . and she didn’t even need anything more than a quick wipe and a little leather conditioner!


That is fantastic....what a great find and the price is brilliant.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> That is fantastic....what a great find and the price is brilliant.


I guess we should pay close attention to what we wish for. . .


----------



## carterazo

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> 4 more days and you can do the "handbag of the week" thread!!


, I missed it by a few.  I switched out today. I need to check out that thread!



papertiger said:


> LOL, but it's gorgeous so I'm not surprised


  Thanks!


RuedeNesle said:


> You've been carrying a red bag for three days? Nope, I don't see anything wrong with you!


 It's actually a sweet/rich pink. I will probably carry red this weekend, though.


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Catzeyez, she's been my buddy for 13 years, it will be hard waking up without her on my chest or head every night... Thank you


So sorry to hear about that. They leave a hole in our hearts.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4585926
> 
> I can hardly believe it!  After admiring your Zip and wishing for one myself, I picked this up today, about a week later, for a great price! ($7.49 Canadian $’s !) . . . and she didn’t even need anything more than a quick wipe and a little leather conditioner!


Wow, that's amazing! She's a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Today I  switched to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather. I have had her 7 years already!


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> So sorry to hear about that. They leave a hole in our hearts.


Yeah.. She was worth it though. Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Today I  switched to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather. I have had her 7 years already!
> View attachment 4585938


That is SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> So sorry Shelby33.  I know how hard it is.


Thanks Molly


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Molly


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> You make me want to try a Mia!


She would be fantastic in a bright color since she’s small. I know you love color.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## cajhingle

lovin my new teddy coach bumbag( and what fits in it)


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> lovin my new teddy coach bumbag( and what fits in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586449


Very cuddly!!


----------



## Porschenality

My Multi-Pli Cite from 2007. Took her along to the mall to get a pressie for me from my dear hubby.  Nice warm Canada Goose jacket.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige classic flap and matching ballerinas.


----------



## kbell

Porschenality said:


> My Multi-Pli Cite from 2007. Took her along to the mall to get a pressie for me from my dear hubby.  Nice warm Canada Goose jacket.



my Canada Goose jacket was one of the best things I’ve ever bought! So warm when it’s so cold! Hope you love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Today I  switched to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather. I have had her 7 years already!
> View attachment 4585938


That is gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

I switched from my most expensive bag this morning to my least expensive one that arrived today. I have several  Von Holzhausen bags.  I love the company, her philosophy and her Technik “ leather”.  This clutch looks and feels like good leather. And the fact that it weighs ounces is awesome. The edge paint is the best I have seen on any of my bags!


----------



## inkfade

My new Marc Jacobs mini tag tote


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige classic flap and matching ballerinas.



What a beautiful OOTD .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful OOTD .


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags 
Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298



You look so nice ATB.  Congrats on your new bags.  That LC is super cute (is it a new print/pattern/color?)


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


Gorgeous bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


2 beautiful bags! How exciting that must be.
And you look very stylish and fit!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


Hi ATB!
I'm seeing *RED*! 
Don't you love when bags follow you home? Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## J.A.N.

My new Metis with new bandeau does anyone know the name of the bandeau? 
My fav bag from L.V.


----------



## Molly0

Again today


----------



## Iamminda

J.A.N. said:


> My new Metis with new bandeau does anyone know the name of the bandeau?
> My fav bag from L.V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587573
> View attachment 4587576



I believe it’s the World bandeau — this one below?  At first, I thought for sure the Jungle bandeau but it isn’t, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> You look so nice ATB.  Congrats on your new bags.  That LC is super cute (is it a new print/pattern/color?)


Thank you my friend. From what I understand it's a limited edition. Most are sold out but they also make a croc pattern. Nordy's has it in white but I'm not brave enough to own a white white bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


Lovely additions and you look so pretty.  I especially like your top.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 beautiful bags! How exciting that must be.
> And you look very stylish and fit!!!



Thank you Smama!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> I'm seeing *RED*!
> Don't you love when bags follow you home? Enjoy your new beauties!



Yes! They followed me home!! I had nothing to do with it. Thank you RN, I feel better now knowing that it wasn't my fault


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely additions and you look so pretty.  I especially like your top.


Thank you DM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes! They followed me home!! I had nothing to do with it. Thank you RN, I feel better now knowing that it wasn't my fault



  You're welcome!


----------



## J.A.N.

Iamminda said:


> I believe it’s the World bandeau — this one below?  At first, I thought for sure the Jungle bandeau but it isn’t, lol
> 
> View attachment 4587614


Thank you so much for that.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298



I love it when bags multiply [emoji6][emoji6].  You have such a varied collection of bags [emoji322][emoji322].  Also, obligatory comment on looking fit [emoji123][emoji123]!!  Congrats on the new bag fambam!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


I just your bag collection! I have had eyes for the opli for a while. Looks like a great bag.


----------



## westvillage

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


 
Beautiful bags! Love the minimalism of the Valextra contrasted with that spectacular Longchamp. What fun moods, so different. Enjoy!


----------



## westvillage

Rotating my browns during November so this weekend it’s been my Ferragamo Abby...


----------



## Dextersmom

westvillage said:


> Rotating my browns during November so this weekend it’s been my Ferragamo Abby...
> 
> View attachment 4587729


Oh, this bag looks so elegant.


----------



## Narnanz

Before I change into my Handbag of the Week , I wanted to give my Patricia an outing.
Loved her,  hangs nicely from the shoulder and I will just have to get used to the weight of her.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Before I change into my Handbag of the Week , I wanted to give my Patricia an outing.
> Loved her,  hangs nicely from the shoulder and I will just have to get used to the weight of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587793


----------



## RuedeNesle

Brunch this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. Switched to my Dooney Ambler since she hasn't been out in since July.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


>


Was thinking you would love it when I posted.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking you would love it when I posted.


You were so right!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Brunch this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. Switched to my Dooney Ambler since she hasn't been out in since July.
> View attachment 4587821
> View attachment 4587822



What a beautiful day for a Sunday brunch — and your red beauty looks right at home there at this lovely place .    Your entree looks good


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> I just your bag collection! I have had eyes for the opli for a while. Looks like a great bag.


I highly recommend the Opli! The Novillo leather is thick and luscious and this is a true crossbody bag if you wish to carry her as such. Do you tend to carry a lot though? The origami folds do take up some space on the inside. Other then that, the Opli is great.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> I love it when bags multiply [emoji6][emoji6].  You have such a varied collection of bags [emoji322][emoji322].  Also, obligatory comment on looking fit [emoji123][emoji123]!!  Congrats on the new bag fambam!!


Thank you GL!


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Beautiful bags! Love the minimalism of the Valextra contrasted with that spectacular Longchamp. What fun moods, so different. Enjoy!


Thank you westvillage! Have you shaken off the jet lag? Your vacay locations were so awesome! Me jealous  

Did you bring home any handbags?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Before I change into my Handbag of the Week , I wanted to give my Patricia an outing.
> Loved her,  hangs nicely from the shoulder and I will just have to get used to the weight of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587793


She looks new Narnanz!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful day for a Sunday brunch — and your red beauty looks right at home there at this lovely place .    Your entree looks good


Hi Minda!
Thanks! It was a brunch buffet and that was my first plate! 
It really was a beautiful afternoon, although it was a little cool and the Golden Gate Bridge was completely covered in fog. (It was cool listening to the fog horns.) There were lots of people out and about.
I hope you're having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


----------



## cajhingle

A repeat for Nano


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)




Beautiful, IM!  I really like the addition of pink.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Beautiful Minda!!!! 

I bet DH has his moments with the stuff he's into


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


 I love your new beauty!  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> She looks new Narnanz!!


There are very few things that I let myself be proud of...but this is one of them. Its only my 4th bag to rehab and the first red so was a bit worried about how it would turn out.
She still has marks on her bottom that didnt come out in the dunk...but otherwise she is all good to go.
Went shopping with my mother and she said that the bag looked great on me and it looked very modern, not dated.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Gorgeous beauty and this pic is worth DH's comment......believe me, I get the eye roll too.  Does it stop me...no, no, no.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  I knew you would understand and sympathize with me regarding DH’s silly comment (lol).  



Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful Minda!!!!
> 
> I bet DH has his moments with the stuff he's into





RuedeNesle said:


> I love your new beauty!  Enjoy!





muchstuff said:


>





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous beauty and this pic is worth DH's comment......believe me, I get the eye roll too.  Does it stop me...no, no, no.





tealocean said:


> Beautiful, IM!  I really like the addition of pink.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


I love the pink with the monogram canvas. Beautiful combination!


----------



## shoes+handbags

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Triangle


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)



This is an excellent shot—so I’d say it’s worth it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> I highly recommend the Opli! The Novillo leather is thick and luscious and this is a true crossbody bag if you wish to carry her as such. Do you tend to carry a lot though? The origami folds do take up some space on the inside. Other then that, the Opli is great.


Thanks for the intel. I do both big and small bags. I just love the bag art of the opli. I have a soft spot for soft structured bags. If I were to get one I would definitely get one like yours. I love it in red.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks GL and SH .  



GeorginaLavender said:


> This is an excellent shot—so I’d say it’s worth it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]!!





shoes+handbags said:


> I love the pink with the monogram canvas. Beautiful combination!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for the intel. I do both big and small bags. I just love the bag art of the opli. I have a soft spot for soft structured bags. If I were to get one I would definitely get one like yours. I love it in red.


Have you checked out the Ode to Opli thread for more intel?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


I love how you appreciate so many different flavors of bags!  From the Opli to the Valextra to the Longchamp.....such a variety and all completely unique from the others.  You're such a cool girl, ATB.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Brunch this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. Switched to my Dooney Ambler since she hasn't been out in since July.
> View attachment 4587821
> View attachment 4587822


What a gorgeous red bag and gorgeous view!  Looks like the perfect afternoon, RDN.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Glad you're enjoying your beautiful new bag and taking pics for us.....it's like your Star Wars.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I love how you appreciate so many different flavors of bags!  From the Opli to the Valextra to the Longchamp.....such a variety and all completely unique from the others.  You're such a cool girl, ATB.


Awww coming from you that is quite the compliment SBD


----------



## ksuromax

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful pictures!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## stylistbydesign

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



I always appreciate how you are fully accessorized with color, jewelry, and shoes!  It makes me smile to see people having fun with fashion.  You look like you have lots of fun! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji1319]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Taking the metallic 227 Reissue for a spin today [emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Glad you're enjoying your beautiful new bag and taking pics for us.....it's like your Star Wars.



Thanks so much SBD .  I love your Metallic Blue Reissue — that’s a great color and size.  You look so “extra” fine with those shoes and the metallic beauty .


----------



## ksuromax

stylistbydesign said:


> I always appreciate how you are fully accessorized with color, jewelry, and shoes!  It makes me smile to see people having fun with fashion.  You look like you have lots of fun! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji1319]


thank you!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the metallic 227 Reissue for a spin today [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4588032



Purplely Metallic [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]—EXTRA FANCY!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the metallic 227 Reissue for a spin today [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4588032


This is an understated EXTRAAAA look! Very EXTRA elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV hobo


Very pretty.



stylistbydesign said:


> I always appreciate how you are fully accessorized with color, jewelry, and shoes!  It makes me smile to see people having fun with fashion.  You look like you have lots of fun! [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji1319]



Totally agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


TPF, a safe haven for all the purse "weirdos" to hang out together!
And by definition, we are supernatural, therefore EXTRA!!!!
Plus your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Brunch this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. Switched to my Dooney Ambler since she hasn't been out in since July.
> View attachment 4587821
> View attachment 4587822


Oh I do love a great brunch buffet... especially with a beautiful red bag at a beautiful setting! Simply divine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Left the house wearing the H Opli 24 and came home with 2 new bags
> Got my first Valextra and a mini Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4587296
> View attachment 4587297
> View attachment 4587298


I love them all! Could you do a mod shot of the darling silver mini please? It is so darn cute!


----------



## Shelby33

Figured I may as well show what I come home too most days, all over the table by the front door, after my son says he "cleaned up". This was last night's excellent clean up job.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Love the pink! 
Don't worry, when my husband sees me doing anything with my bags he says (insert British accent) "Exactly. Playing with your bags again, yeah? I married a nutter.."


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Love the pink!
> Don't worry, when my husband sees me doing anything with my bags he says (insert British accent) "Exactly. Playing with your bags again, yeah? I married a nutter.."


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Hahaha!
Love your new bag so pretty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> What a gorgeous red bag and gorgeous view!  Looks like the perfect afternoon, RDN.





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I do love a great brunch buffet... especially with a beautiful red bag at a beautiful setting! Simply divine


Hi SBD and SM!
Thanks very much! Ambler and I enjoyed the meal. I noticed after I took the picture her strap was in my plate. She was obviously stealing food when I was getting ready to take her picture.  Like I didn't feed her before we left my sister's apartment! ( @Iamminda  show this to your DH and he'll apologize for calling _you_ weird!)
It was my first time there. We were guests of a member. It was a beautiful day and a beautiful setting!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> TPF, a safe haven for all the purse "weirdos" to hang out together!
> And by definition, we are supernatural, therefore EXTRA!!!!
> Plus your bag is gorgeous!


Seriously that gorgeous LV with pretty pink is Supernatural!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Seriously that gorgeous LV with pretty pink is Supernatural!!!


Very well put!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SBD and SM!
> Thanks very much! Ambler and I enjoyed the meal. I noticed after I took the picture her strap was in my plate. She was obviously stealing food when I was getting ready to take her picture.  Like I didn't feed her before we left my sister's apartment! ( @Iamminda  show this to your DH and he'll apologize for calling _you_ weird!)
> It was my first time there. We were guests of a member. It was a beautiful day and a beautiful setting!


I refuse to hang out with those who steal my yummy food.  But in this case,  I can understand why you still hang out with your red beauty.
Arm candy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I refuse to hang out with those who steal my yummy food.  But in this case,  I can understand why you still hang out with your red beauty.
> Arm candy!


 Yeah, she knows her good looks keep her from being "unfriended".


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies . With your support, I will continue to fly my weird/supernatural/nutty flag, lol.  Have a great day you all 



Shelby33 said:


> Love the pink!
> Don't worry, when my husband sees me doing anything with my bags he says (insert British accent) "Exactly. Playing with your bags again, yeah? I married a nutter.."





MKB0925 said:


> Hahaha!
> Love your new bag so pretty!





Molly0 said:


> Seriously that gorgeous LV with pretty pink is Supernatural!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> TPF, a safe haven for all the purse "weirdos" to hang out together!
> And by definition, we are supernatural, therefore EXTRA!!!!
> Plus your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.



Two lovely bags.  I need to better train my DD to let me photograph her bags (and bake me yummy goods) like your DDs — you lucky Mom you


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the metallic 227 Reissue for a spin today [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4588032


Yummy color and leather SBD!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Two lovely bags.  I need to better train my DD to let me photograph her bags (and bake me yummy goods) like your DDs — you lucky Mom you


Thank you! I started training them as soon as they were conceived!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.


Beautiful bags! But the tote looks like she doesn't like being in the back.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love them all! Could you do a mod shot of the darling silver mini please? It is so darn cute!


Here are some shots I took after the bags followed me home


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bags! But the tote looks like she doesn't like being in the back.


Yes! The bag and my DD1 are totally type A!


Addicted to bags said:


> Here are some shots I took after the bags followed me home
> 
> View attachment 4588330
> View attachment 4588331


Thank you!
It's so cute!!!!!
And it looks perfect on you with that outfit.


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Here are some shots I took after the bags followed me home
> 
> View attachment 4588330
> View attachment 4588331


SO darn cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Love the pink!
> Don't worry, when my husband sees me doing anything with my bags he says (insert British accent) "Exactly. Playing with your bags again, yeah? I married a nutter.."



We should have a thread about what DH's say from around the world say about our handbags/accessories/jewelry love


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I started training them as soon as they were conceived!


Wow! That was thinking ahead


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> SO darn cute!


Thanks MollyO


----------



## southernbelle43

My comfort bag.  Massaccesi Little Miss M.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! The bag and my DD1 are totally type A!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> My comfort bag.  Massaccesi Little Miss M.
> View attachment 4588371


 I can't stop staring at this picture! I love your bag and sweater!


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> I can't stop staring at this picture! I love your bag and sweater!


Why thank you.  I adore red and am NOT known for taking good bag photos.You made my day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Why thank you.  I adore red and am NOT known for taking good bag photos.You made my day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! That was thinking ahead


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> We should have a thread about what DH's say from around the world say about our handbags/accessories/jewelry love


I know! And to think I went to the trouble to import him here!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> Why thank you.  I adore red and am NOT known for taking good bag photos.You made my day.


You're welcome!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> I know! And to think I went to the trouble to import him here!


Hope you didn't have to pay import fees


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope you didn't have to pay import fees


Good one ATB!
LOLOLOL


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> You're welcome!


And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


Happy Birthday!
"May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the Fendi Monster[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!  So whimsical (and weird[emoji6]), lol.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I started training them as soon as they were conceived!



What a SMART MOMMY, SsssssssssssssMm[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> We should have a thread about what DH's say from around the world say about our handbags/accessories/jewelry love



My DH:  “Well, it’s cheaper than your gambling[emoji16][emoji23].”


----------



## RuedeNesle

GeorginaLavender said:


> My DH:  “Well, it’s cheaper than your gambling[emoji16][emoji23].”


----------



## southernbelle43

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday!
> "May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


Love this!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope you didn't have to pay import fees


LOL it definitely was not free!!!


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


Happy Birthday to You, cha-cha-cha!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Lilybarb said:


> Happy Birthday to You, cha-cha-cha!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> My comfort bag.  Massaccesi Little Miss M.
> View attachment 4588371



Your bag and sweater look so good together (I am surprised RN didn’t faint after seeing your beautiful picture, lol)


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Here are some shots I took after the bags followed me home
> 
> View attachment 4588330
> View attachment 4588331



Great mod shots ATB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> LOL it definitely was not free!!!


!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> Your bag and sweater look so good together (I am surprised RN didn’t faint after seeing your beautiful picture, lol)


True story!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Your bag and sweater look so good together (I am surprised RN didn’t faint after seeing your beautiful picture, lol)



 I did faint!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much SBD .  I love your Metallic Blue Reissue — that’s a great color and size.  You look so “extra” fine with those shoes and the metallic beauty .





GeorginaLavender said:


> Purplely Metallic [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]—EXTRA FANCY!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is an understated EXTRAAAA look! Very EXTRA elegant!





Addicted to bags said:


> Yummy color and leather SBD!



Thanks so much, friends! [emoji4] This is def a more understated bag for me, so it had to be a metallic....gotta have a little “EXTRA” going on somewhere.  DH and the kids were like, “Where’s the bling?” [emoji23]


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> Loving this pop of cobalt blue with all my outfits lately. Massaccesi 'Zhoe' in bluette merinos leather
> View attachment 4584685


Love this color!


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> New arrival from Italy.  Massasseci Aura in Navy Vachetta leather.
> 
> View attachment 4584276


That leather and color...


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Massaccesi Tulipano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584378


Beautiful!  I never would have put these 2 colors together, and they are amazing together


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't feeling very inspired today as just found out I have to put one of my cats down. But then a package arrived with these gifts from a sweetheart of a TPFer,(@lightwave) how nice is that? Really a nice surprise and cheered me up a bit. Also was sent a cute pouch but I've already put that to work and it's in my bag!
> So for today RM 2009
> View attachment 4585029


So very sorry


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4585926
> 
> I can hardly believe it!  After admiring your Zip and wishing for one myself, I picked this up today, about a week later, for a great price! ($7.49 Canadian $’s !) . . . and she didn’t even need anything more than a quick wipe and a little leather conditioner!


Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats on finding her


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Today I  switched to the beautiful Ms. Magenta in gathered leather. I have had her 7 years already!
> View attachment 4585938


Beautiful bag and love the color


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Rotating my browns during November so this weekend it’s been my Ferragamo Abby...
> 
> View attachment 4587729


Such a beautiful classic...


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Excited to be using my newbie this afternoon.  (I plopped my bag down there after we parked and DH asked if I was coming out.  I said I will be right out.  DH rolled his eyes and said “oh, you are being weird again”.  Whatever DH, lol.)


Love this, with that pop of pink!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> My comfort bag.  Massaccesi Little Miss M.
> View attachment 4588371


Love this color red


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> And it is my birthday, so that was a nice little gift!!


Happy, happy bday to you!


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> So very sorry


Thank you jbags


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.  DD's + my bag.



I love how they’re both Fendi bags, but completely different flavors!  [emoji173]️ Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Love this, with that pop of pink!



Thank you  — I like pink a lot, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I love how they’re both Fendi bags, but completely different flavors!  [emoji173]️ Cute, cute, cute!


Thank you! It means a lot coming from The Stylist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


A beautiful bag and a beautiful backdrop!
Please be safe traveling when you're out and about!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful bag and a beautiful backdrop!
> Please be safe traveling when you're out and about!


Thank you.  I will!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I will!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


Amazing photograph!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


Great Bag!  It’s that kind of day in my neighbourhood today too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


A winter wonderland.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4588965


The leather has a beautiful sheen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Amazing photograph!!


Thank you. 



Molly0 said:


> Great Bag!  It’s that kind of day in my neighbourhood today too!


Oh I feel your pain.



Dextersmom said:


> A winter wonderland.


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...



Amazing picture.  Lovely bag and brrr-tiful scenery.  Stay warm SSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Amazing picture.  Lovely bag and brrr-tiful scenery.  Stay warm SSSM


Thank you and that's good!
I love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you and that's good!
> I love it!!



Thx (I actually thought of this one, lol)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a wonderful day in the neighborhood...


OMG! Your zipper is going to freeze and be stuck! 
So are you 
I can't believe the snow so early this year. Be safe Smama!


----------



## Lolitta67

Tod’s Shade for today.


----------



## Narnanz

Guess is not everyone's cup of tea , but it's my Handbag of the Week so I'm determined to use it the full week.
Think this is from 2013.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM.


Love the gold HW on your Evie. Matches your beautiful jewelry so well. 
And have ask... who are the sandals by?


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the gold HW on your Evie. Matches your beautiful jewelry so well.
> And have ask... who are the sandals by?


You are so sweet, ATB. Thank you and my sandals are Paul Green and they are so comfy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> You are so sweet, ATB. Thank you and my sandals are Paul Green and they are so comfy.


Oh are those the ones you bought on your wild hair shopping trip?


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh are those the ones you bought on your wild hair shopping trip?


ATB you are so funny...no, I bought these sandals this past summer. I picked up Paul Green suede booties in cognac during my last shopping trip. It hasn't been cool enough to wear them yet.


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> That is SO BEAUTIFUL!! I love it!!!





southernbelle43 said:


> That is gorgeous!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## houseof999

Been carrying my new love lately:


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Been carrying my new love lately:
> View attachment 4589373


Love this blue.   Didn't you also just get a red one with a handle recently?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Guess is not everyone's cup of tea , but it's my Handbag of the Week so I'm determined to use it the full week.
> View attachment 4589092


Pretty colors, and I like how you used the word guess.


----------



## Lilybarb

Narnanz said:


> Guess is not everyone's cup of tea , but it's my Handbag of the Week so I'm determined to use it the full week.
> Think this is from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589092


OMGosh - I love that palette!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> The leather has a beautiful sheen.


It does, especially outside! Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM.


I love your top!! Beautiful bag too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> I love your top!! Beautiful bag too!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM.



I really love this outfit DM .  Just perfect


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I really love this outfit DM .  Just perfect


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## pianolize

Hi Everyone!

I'm soooooo behind on this thread, and now that I'm back online I keep forgetting to take pics! (Am trying!!!)
I was excited to use this new holiday metallic! It just arrived- thought it was a bit smaller than expected and thought it should go back, but I'm realizing it's great (?) for travel,  you when you have a roller bag. (Of the items that DON'T fit...)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> ATB you are so funny...no, I bought these sandals this past summer. I picked up Paul Green suede booties in cognac during my last shopping trip. It hasn't been cool enough to wear them yet.


Sorry I only remembered the Paul Green part


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Been carrying my new love lately:
> View attachment 4589373


Great color house! I hope to own a Blue Electric bag one day. My collection needs that color!


----------



## JoRW

Work again


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4588965


Beautiful bag and I think the berries in the background frame the picture so perfectly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4589464
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm soooooo behind on this thread, and now that I'm back online I keep forgetting to take pics! (Am trying!!!)
> I was excited to use this new holiday metallic! It just arrived- thought it was a bit smaller than expected and thought it should go back, but I'm realizing it's great (?) for travel,  you when you have a roller bag. (Of the items that DON'T fit...)


Welcome back! Did you just perform in that picture?


----------



## Sunshine mama

There's no precipitation in the forecast today so I am using this to brighten my frigidly cold day.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Great color house! I hope to own a Blue Electric bag one day. My collection needs that color!


Thank you! I had been waiting to find the perfect Cobalt blue Balenciaga crossbodyfor a while but I think I can quit looking for that now. Vintage Mark Cross is working out for me great so far!  I have a cobalt blue PLV satchel that doesn't used much because it's too big and handbag only style.


----------



## roundandround

Addicted to bags said:


> Here are some shots I took after the bags followed me home
> 
> View attachment 4588330
> View attachment 4588331



Cute bag. Looks good on you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how you used the word guess.



You and Narnanz are good .  I missed it the first two times, lol


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> There's no precipitation in the forecast today so I am using this to brighten my frigidly cold day.



This is such an adorable duo .  Love them both.  Are they come from the same maker/brand?   Too cute.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> There's no precipitation in the forecast today so I am using this to brighten my frigidly cold day.



Bag inception [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> There's no precipitation in the forecast today so I am using this to brighten my frigidly cold day.


What a cute bag and bag charm!! And your bag color looks like sunshine


----------



## Addicted to bags

roundandround said:


> Cute bag. Looks good on you!


Thank you roundandround


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Guess is not everyone's cup of tea , but it's my Handbag of the Week so I'm determined to use it the full week.
> Think this is from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589092


I dont work a thursday but have been asked to do the afternoon shift. Carrying a big bag for 4 and a half hours is not worth it. So am just using my Janice to carry my keys , phone and sunglasses for the day. Back to the Guess for a full day friday and Saturday.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and I think the berries in the background frame the picture so perfectly!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Vintage Longchamp today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bag inception [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Sunshine mama

JoRW said:


> Work again


Love the color of this bag. I kept turning my head to see this beautiful bag, so I rotated the picture for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You and Narnanz are good .  I missed it the first two times, lol


 Why thank you. 


Iamminda said:


> This is such an adorable duo .  Love them both.  Are they come from the same maker/brand?   Too cute.


Thank you again IM. Yes they are both from Sophie Hulme.



GeorginaLavender said:


> Bag inception [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]






Addicted to bags said:


> What a cute bag and bag charm!! And your bag color looks like sunshine


Thank you! Your silver mini Longchamp made me take my gold one out. My only other silver bag is a huge tote bag, which I don't use often.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Sylvia satchel after being in the previous one for 2 weeks.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> You and Narnanz are good .  I missed it the first two times, lol


Sad thing is ..I missed it too...and I wrote the thing!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Well, this is my new Chanel babe, Chanel 19. She hasn't been worn yet. Just arrived home!  I had read in the thread that chains are heavy, but not so heavy they are! And the bag itself is very light and handy. I've bought the 26 cm. one and looks great with any outfit. Salutations for all of you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

pianolize said:


> View attachment 4589464
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm soooooo behind on this thread, and now that I'm back online I keep forgetting to take pics! (Am trying!!!)
> I was excited to use this new holiday metallic! It just arrived- thought it was a bit smaller than expected and thought it should go back, but I'm realizing it's great (?) for travel,  you when you have a roller bag. (Of the items that DON'T fit...)



A "bit large bag" is a "must" in your closet. After all, bags are to keep things inside, and from time to time we have large things to carry. They are very useful. Tell you what. I am not tall and I was in love with the Birkin 35. It looked large on me, but at least, saving some money, I bought the bag and it's something helpful to me, specially when traveling. I've watched pics of celebrities with Birkin and the bag looks large on them. This bag must be large. (A beauty, but so expensive...) Never mind if you have  "a bit large bag".  You will use this bag more than you think.


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Welcome back! Did you just perform in that picture?


Hi Sunshine! Actually that was just a run through for the concerts upcoming today and tomorrow. Calm and silent! Hall to myself  



LucyMadrid said:


> A "bit large bag" is a "must" in your closet. After all, bags are to keep things inside, and from time to time we have large things to carry. They are very useful. Tell you what. I am not tall and I was in love with the Birkin 35. It looked large on me, but at least, saving some money, I bought the bag and it's something helpful to me, specially when traveling. I've watched pics of celebrities with Birkin and the bag looks large on them. This bag must be large. (A beauty, but so expensive...) Never mind if you have  "a bit large bag".  You will use this bag more than you think.


. It's such w good point, TY! I realized this trip that I really like not having multiple bags to keep track of. Enough loose items! I'm not good with that. So worth the consideration, TY!


----------



## stylistbydesign

houseof999 said:


> Been carrying my new love lately:
> View attachment 4589373



How beautiful is this color!  [emoji170] I can definitely see why you love it.  Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> There's no precipitation in the forecast today so I am using this to brighten my frigidly cold day.



You’re so EXTRA, SM!  You know I [emoji173]️ it!!!!
Metallics are a little pop of joy in the winter palette. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> You’re so EXTRA, SM!  You know I [emoji173]️ it!!!!
> Metallics are a little pop of joy in the winter palette. [emoji4]


Well thank you Stylist! It means a lot coming from the true Queen of EXTRA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Well, this is my new Chanel babe, Chanel 19. She hasn't been worn yet. Just arrived home!  I had read in the thread that chains are heavy, but not so heavy they are! And the bag itself is very light and handy. I've bought the 26 cm. one and looks great with any outfit. Salutations for all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590138


I really love the giant quilts and the squishy look of this bag! Congrats!


----------



## JoRW

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color of this bag. I kept turning my head to see this beautiful bag, so I rotated the picture for you!


Awwww thank you


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the new bag I received today and took out immediately...
It's from a French workshop located in Marseille ( France) . They use French leather only and mine is barenia....
You can have a look at their site:
www.sacsmary.com


----------



## roundandround

Wearing  Miss Lily again, she waited patiently for a day out


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4590486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the new bag I received today and took out immediately...
> It's from a French workshop located in Marseille ( France) . They use French leather only and mine is barenia....
> You can have a look at their site:
> www.sacsmary.com


This is a beautiful bag. Could you show us more pictures please?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my graffiti backpack.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my graffiti backpack.


How adorable is that backpack? Great pick DM!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my graffiti backpack.



i love this beautiful backpack!!!  And I really love the look of your brooch on your hat — such an excellent idea


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178



What a beauty your bag is — and thanks for the terrific treat tip (hope to try it soon).


----------



## Mariapia

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful bag. Could you show us more pictures please?


Here you are


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ TPF PSAs [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178


The chocolate sounds nice.  But forget about it! I love your bag and strap more!!!
Actually,  I do want the chocolate now.  The tin is very cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4591272
> View attachment 4591273
> View attachment 4591274
> 
> Here you are


Thank you for the awesome pictures.   I visited their website but their pictures are not so good. Do you like the interior as well? The leather seems really thick too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4590746


Cute bag and your cats are very sweet!


----------



## Mariapia

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the awesome pictures.   I visited their website but their pictures are not so good. Do you like the interior as well? The leather seems really thick too.


The leather is quite thick  and there is a cotton lining inside with a zippered pocket . 
I tried to take a pic.... I am not a good photographer though....


----------



## kbell

Been carrying this tote all week. Looks deflated because I removed my lunch & laptop. My neck/shoulder has really been bothering me. I think from carrying a heavy load in this bag. Funny that doesn’t happen with the same size load in my Noe. Plus I’m only going house to car to office... Sadly, I don’t think any tote works for me though I wish they would!


----------



## Mariapia

kbell said:


> Been carrying this tote all week. Looks deflated because I removed my lunch & laptop. My neck/shoulder has really been bothering me. I think from carrying a heavy load in this bag. Funny that doesn’t happen with the same size load in my Noe. Plus I’m only going house to car to office... Sadly, I don’t think any tote works for me though I wish they would!


Oh dear! Your Burb tote is so lovely.
Is your Noé lighter weight or is it the way you organize your things in the Burberry. ?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178


Hi ATB!
I love your cute bag! And of course I love chocolate!


----------



## kbell

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Your Burb tote is so lovely.
> Is your Noé lighter weight or is it the way you organize your things in the Burberry. ?



I think they’re about the same weight. The tote isn’t heavy until I load it up. Things are placed more vertically due to shape in my Noe while they’re spread out more horizontal in the tote. The straps are very different. Single thicker strap on the Noe. This tote has caused the same issue before... I was just hoping it was a fluke because it’s one of the only totes that will stay put on my shoulder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4591359
> 
> The leather is quite thick  and there is a cotton lining inside with a zippered pocket .
> I tried to take a pic.... I am not a good photographer though....


Thank you.  That is really nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag of choice today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag of choice today.


  This is like my second cup of coffee! (See my reply to your Coach post!)


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> i love this beautiful backpack!!!  And I really love the look of your brooch on your hat — such an excellent idea





Addicted to bags said:


> How adorable is that backpack? Great pick DM!


Thank you both and happy Friday!!


----------



## Mariapia

kbell said:


> I think they’re about the same weight. The tote isn’t heavy until I load it up. Things are placed more vertically due to shape in my Noe while they’re spread out more horizontal in the tote. The straps are very different. Single thicker strap on the Noe. This tote has caused the same issue before... I was just hoping it was a fluke because it’s one of the only totes that will stay put on my shoulder.


I think you should wear it one day or two, then change to another bag, go back to it again and so on...
Carrying it all week might have been the cause of the pain.


----------



## kbell

Mariapia said:


> I think you should wear it one day or two, then change to another bag, go back to it again and so on...
> Carrying it all week might have been the cause of the pain.



Good idea! I don’t take the laptop home every day so I don’t need that big of a bag daily. Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This is like my second cup of coffee! (See my reply to your Coach post!)


Thank you!
Hahaha I'm glad I was able to give you a second cup, after all, we coffee lovers know that it IS the most important meal of the day!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Hahaha I'm glad I was able to give you a second cup, after all, we coffee lovers know that it IS the most important meal of the day!


This is such a fun thread! I feel like there is a great rapport here among posters.


----------



## Porschenality

Having fun with my Totally MM today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178


Darling bag and yummy looking chocolate.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag of choice today.


Such a pretty and feminine bag.  I love the detailed scalloped edging and flower clasp.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier in the week and am wearing it for the first time today.  Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier in the week and am wearing it for the first time today.  Happy Friday, everyone.


It's so little and cute! And I notice your shoes match color and brand wise! 
I think I have a shoe fetish with you DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This is such a fun thread! I feel like there is a great rapport here among posters.


Thank you Kimbashop! What a lovely thing to say. We just love beautiful handbags, lovely people, and.... what else is there? I forgot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Porschenality said:


> Having fun with my Totally MM today.


Now this(the bag) IS what I call a nice decoration for the tree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty and feminine bag.  I love the detailed scalloped edging and flower clasp.


Thank you Desxtersmom!



Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier in the week and am wearing it for the first time today.  Happy Friday, everyone.


This bag is soooo cute! And you look lovely.


----------



## Porschenality

Sunshine mama said:


> Now this(the bag) IS what I call a nice decoration for the tree!


Haha, very interesting idea!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier in the week and am wearing it for the first time today.  Happy Friday, everyone.



This bag is just so cute — and it looks great on you.  I LOVE your pink tank top (you have the best tank top collection ).


----------



## muchstuff

BV Intagli Veneta (large)...


----------



## JenJBS

Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag in deep fuchsia - shoes and earrings to go with it.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute bag and your cats are very sweet!





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute bag and your cats are very sweet!


Thank you!


----------



## Porschenality

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag in deep fuchsia - shoes and earrings to go with it.


Just love the color of your bag. Talk about a pop of color. Very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Porschenality said:


> Just love the color of your bag. Talk about a pop of color. Very nice!



Thank you Porschenality. The more grey and overcast the weather gets, the more I want to wear bright colors to compensate...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> BV Intagli Veneta (large)...
> 
> View attachment 4592085


Am just fasinated by the pattern on this...is it a imprinted woven pattern on the leather and cut, then woven into strips..or is it proper woven strips then woven....as you can see Im as clear as mud with my question.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Am just fasinated by the pattern on this...is it a imprinted woven pattern on the leather and cut, then woven into strips..or is it proper woven strips then woven....as you can see Im as clear as mud with my question.



This particular bag has laser cuts on the leather to create the pattern within the weave. Here's some info for you on the process of making an intrecciato (woven) BV bag (thank you @septembersiren )...It's a fairly intricate process.

"A solid piece of leather is put into a machine that cuts a pattern into it
then an artisan hand weaves the fettuce (long strips of leather) through the punches. The only bag that is entirely handmade is the cabat".

I would imagine the solid piece of leather and the strips are all laser cut to form the pattern on this bag before the process of putting the bag together starts.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> This particular bag has laser cuts on the leather to create the pattern within the weave. Here's some info for you on the process of making an intrecciato (woven) BV bag (thank you @septembersiren )...It's a fairly intricate process.
> 
> "A solid piece of leather is put into a machine that cuts a pattern into it
> then an artisan hand weaves the fettuce (long strips of leather) through the punches. The only bag that is entirely handmade is the cabat".
> 
> I would imagine the solid piece of leather and the strips are all laser cut to form the pattern on this bag before the process of putting the bag together starts.


Wow....thank you for taking the time to explain.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Wow....thank you for taking the time to explain.


My pleasure, I didn't know that's how they did it either so I've learned something today too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This bag is just so cute — and it looks great on you.  I LOVE your pink tank top (you have the best tank top collection ).


Thank you, my sweet friend IM.  You know I love my tank tops. This one is from J. Crew. 


Addicted to bags said:


> It's so little and cute! And I notice your shoes match color and brand wise!
> I think I have a shoe fetish with you DM


Thank you, darling ATB.  
Thank you also for appreciating my shoes. 
Btw, I don't know if you noticed, but my bracelet today was also Gucci. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Desxtersmom!
> 
> 
> This bag is soooo cute! And you look lovely.


Thank you so much,  mama.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> BV Intagli Veneta (large)...
> 
> View attachment 4592085


wow - remarkable detail!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> This particular bag has laser cuts on the leather to create the pattern within the weave. Here's some info for you on the process of making an intrecciato (woven) BV bag (thank you @septembersiren )...It's a fairly intricate process.
> 
> "A solid piece of leather is put into a machine that cuts a pattern into it
> then an artisan hand weaves the fettuce (long strips of leather) through the punches. The only bag that is entirely handmade is the cabat".
> 
> I would imagine the solid piece of leather and the strips are all laser cut to form the pattern on this bag before the process of putting the bag together starts.



One of these days, I will own a BV (and a L’s Puzzle Bag, a H’s Evelyne, etc) — so many bags, so little time and purse funds, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> wow - remarkable detail!


Yup, she's pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> One of these days, I will own a BV (and a L’s Puzzle Bag, a H’s Evelyne, etc) — so many bags, so little time and purse funds, lol.


I've been dabbling a little in other brands myself...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, darling ATB.
> Thank you also for appreciating my shoes.
> Btw, I don't know if you noticed, but my bracelet today was also Gucci.



 I missed seeing the Gucci bracelet!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I've been dabbling a little in other brands myself...



lol, that’s how it always starts before quickly becoming a full blown obsession/hobby


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> One of these days, I will own a BV (and a L’s Puzzle Bag, a H’s Evelyne, etc) — so many bags, so little time and purse funds, lol.


My list is similar to yours!


----------



## JoeDelRey

Don't know if backpacks are allowed here, but I've been carrying around my preppy backpack from Marc Jacobs, today, I found this little Coach wristlet at my work and with my employee discount it came out to $13


----------



## JoeDelRey

JoeDelRey said:


> Don't know if backpacks are allowed here, but I've been carrying around my preppy backpack from Marc Jacobs, today, I found this little Coach wristlet at my work and with my employee discount it came out to $13


----------



## Addicted to bags

JoeDelRey said:


> View attachment 4592210


All bags are welcome! Good deal on the wristlet


----------



## Ariousig

Esquared72 said:


> Ferragamo Sofia


That's elegant and classic.


----------



## inkfade

My new Marc Jacobs mini tag tote, hanging with Coach woolly hangtag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag in deep fuchsia - shoes and earrings to go with it.


Beautiful colors!!!!!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you Porschenality. The more grey and overcast the weather gets, the more I want to wear bright colors to compensate...


I agree.  I feel the same way when it's depressing outside.


----------



## TotinScience

Most favorite travel bag - Massaccesi Siena with custom extended handles and a luggage sleeve. Stays put, fits my whole life on a road!


----------



## TotinScience

Iamminda said:


> One of these days, I will own a BV (and a L’s Puzzle Bag, a H’s Evelyne, etc) — so many bags, so little time and purse funds, lol.


Your list is absurdly similar to mine. I do own BVs but puzzle and Evelyne are pretty much the only other designer bags I covet


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 2008


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up this darling little Ophidia camera bag earlier in the week and am wearing it for the first time today.  Happy Friday, everyone.



Such a cute bag. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] Looks great on you!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Most favorite travel bag - Massaccesi Siena with custom extended handles and a luggage sleeve. Stays put, fits my whole life on a road!


Still think this is the best color block ever!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> My list is similar to yours!






TotinScience said:


> Your list is absurdly similar to mine. I do own BVs but puzzle and Evelyne are pretty much the only other designer bags I covet



My life was just fine with my few go-to brands and little collection until I saw Dextersmom’s Evelynes, Addictedtobags’ Puzzle bags and Muchstuff’s and Ksuromax’s BVs (I fully credit these lovely ladies for my wanting these bags ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My life was just fine with my few go-to brands and little collection until I saw Dextersmom’s Evelynes, Addictedtobags’ Puzzle bags and Muchstuff’s and Ksuromax’s BVs (I fully credit these lovely ladies for my wanting these bags ).


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a cute bag. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] Looks great on you!


Thank you, sbd.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> My life was just fine with my few go-to brands and little collection until I saw Dextersmom’s Evelynes, Addictedtobags’ Puzzle bags and Muchstuff’s and Ksuromax’s BVs (I fully credit these lovely ladies for my wanting these bags ).


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Alma BB today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag at Costco and a treat tip. If anyone loves chocolate (wait, who doesn't? ) then you must try this Belgian Bouchard brand. They are small, come individually wrapped and the 2 flavors are Dark Chocolate and Caramel and Sea Salt. They come in 3 or 4 different Christmas themed tin boxes and would be a great gift to someone or for yourself
> 
> View attachment 4591177
> View attachment 4591178


Such a cute tin! And gorgeous blue bag too


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> I dont work a thursday but have been asked to do the afternoon shift. Carrying a big bag for 4 and a half hours is not worth it. So am just using my Janice to carry my keys , phone and sunglasses for the day. Back to the Guess for a full day friday and Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589902



This looks very stylish and a great colour for winter (although you’re going into summer in NZ! )



Dextersmom said:


> Today with my graffiti backpack.



Such a stylish combination with your hat. You’re so matchy-matchy, I love it 



Sunshine mama said:


> My bag of choice today.



Gorgeous lipstick red. Look away @RuedeNesle 



ksuromax said:


> BV hobo



Your outfit looks great with this bag 



Iamminda said:


> One of these days, I will own a BV (and a L’s Puzzle Bag, a H’s Evelyne, etc) — so many bags, so little time and purse funds, lol.



 Repeat after me - your collection is perfect, and your life is complete with or without these bags, my dearest Iam


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB today


Very sweet Miss Dawn!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB today


Love this, the color's perfect. Not too pink, not too pale, just beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB today



Love Miss Rosie (pretty bandeau too)


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Very sweet Miss Dawn!





LuckyBitch said:


> Love this, the color's perfect. Not too pink, not too pale, just beautiful.





Iamminda said:


> Love Miss Rosie (pretty bandeau too)



Thank you all very much!!


----------



## kbell

Today ❤️


----------



## elisabettaverde

For the old movie buffs who remember that classic Hitchcock movie Vertigo, my all time favorite of his for all those haunting scenes of San Francisco...I finally made a visit to the Legion of Honor Museum above Golden Gate Park. And it was just the most gorgeous day!


I’ve been trying out some different brands so this is my first time using the Henri Bendel 712 quilted lambskin bag. It feels divine, and such a great price.  I had to scour ebay for one since I procrastinated during their closing sale.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss_Dawn said:


> This looks very stylish and a great colour for winter (although you’re going into summer in NZ! )
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stylish combination with your hat. You’re so matchy-matchy, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous lipstick red. Look away @RuedeNesle
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfit looks great with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat after me - your collection is perfect, and your life is complete with or without these bags, my dearest Iam


Thank you so much.


----------



## jbags07

Speedy went to Costco today...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag in deep fuchsia - shoes and earrings to go with it.


So pretty , i just love pink


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> lol, that’s how it always starts before quickly becoming a full blown obsession/hobby


Yes it does...its been like that for me with various brands, but if you do enter BV land, i found that more than any other, it becomes a rabbit hole   I am just starting my collection and i cannot stop buying bags   They are an art form!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Most favorite travel bag - Massaccesi Siena with custom extended handles and a luggage sleeve. Stays put, fits my whole life on a road!


I love this bag!  Brilliant modifications for travel...


----------



## jbags07

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB today


----------



## missconvy

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4592893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the old movie buffs who remember that classic Hitchcock movie Vertigo, my all time favorite of his for all those haunting scenes of San Francisco...I finally made a visit to the Legion of Honor Museum above Golden Gate Park. And it was just the most gorgeous day!
> View attachment 4592892
> 
> I’ve been trying out some different brands so this is my first time using the Henri Bendel 712 quilted lambskin bag. It feels divine, and such a great price.  I had to scour ebay for one since I procrastinated during their closing sale.


Wow this is just lovely. Could you show me a what's in my bag or what fits?


----------



## elisabettaverde

missconvy said:


> Wow this is just lovely. Could you show me a what's in my bag or what fits?


Thanks! Sure, I’ll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )


----------



## coolmelondew

carrying my Céline box today


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )
> 
> View attachment 4593082
> View attachment 4593083


Such a stylish paint can


----------



## inkfade

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4592893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the old movie buffs who remember that classic Hitchcock movie Vertigo, my all time favorite of his for all those haunting scenes of San Francisco...I finally made a visit to the Legion of Honor Museum above Golden Gate Park. And it was just the most gorgeous day!
> View attachment 4592892
> 
> I’ve been trying out some different brands so this is my first time using the Henri Bendel 712 quilted lambskin bag. It feels divine, and such a great price.  I had to scour ebay for one since I procrastinated during their closing sale.



It's refreshing seeing a Henri Bendel on here. The color is beautiful and the leather looks deliciously puffy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )
> 
> View attachment 4593082
> View attachment 4593083


Wowowowowowowoyyy!!!! Love the WHOLE look. SOO EDGY!!!!Love the bag too of course. 
Where did you get the pants and the shirt?


----------



## Sunshine mama

inkfade said:


> It's refreshing seeing a Henri Bendel on here. The color is beautiful and the leather looks deliciously puffy!


I miss HB


----------



## Sunshine mama

coolmelondew said:


> carrying my Céline box today
> View attachment 4593101


Such a beautiful bag and picture coolmelondew!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a stylish paint can


I know right? None of my paint cans look like this for sure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@elisabettaverde your HB is very beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know. 
But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO. 
So maybe I needed more bling?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4592919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy went to Costco today...


May I ask how you take care of your bag? The patina is just gorgeous!
And the crêpes look delish. I'll need to check them out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


Hi SM! 
I looked and the picture before I read your post and immediately loved everything about your bag! Then I read the part where you said it was too blingy and my first thought was maybe if you took the charm off you'd like it more. _THEN_ I read you added the charm!  Bottom line: I LOVE it, with the charm, and I don't think it's too blingy!


----------



## Rouge H

My Etoupe Marwari


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )
> 
> View attachment 4593082
> View attachment 4593083


This is such a cutie and suits you so well.


----------



## Dextersmom

coolmelondew said:


> carrying my Céline box today
> View attachment 4593101


Beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


Such an elegant beauty.


----------



## shoes+handbags

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4592893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the old movie buffs who remember that classic Hitchcock movie Vertigo, my all time favorite of his for all those haunting scenes of San Francisco...I finally made a visit to the Legion of Honor Museum above Golden Gate Park. And it was just the most gorgeous day!
> View attachment 4592892
> 
> I’ve been trying out some different brands so this is my first time using the Henri Bendel 712 quilted lambskin bag. It feels divine, and such a great price.  I had to scour ebay for one since I procrastinated during their closing sale.



What a beautiful bag! I’m going to check out the movie too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I looked and the picture before I read your post and immediately loved everything about your bag! Then I read the part where you said it was too blingy and my first thought was maybe if you took the charm off you'd like it more. _THEN_ I read you added the charm!  Bottom line: I LOVE it, with the charm, and I don't think it's too blingy!


Thank you.  And sorry to have caused an initial confusion, but I'm glad everything's a.o.k. now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Such an elegant beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


I think it's beautiful!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?



This bag is just so elegant — I really love it.  I hope you will use it more often and take pics too .  And really love the bag charm — is this by the same designer as your other mini bag charm?  Sophie H?  I adore these charms that look little mini bags or backpacks


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bag is just so elegant — I really love it.  I hope you will use it more often and take pics too .  And really love the bag charm — is this by the same designer as your other mini bag charm?  Sophie H?  I adore these charms that look little mini bags or backpacks


Thank you.  Yes it's the same charm. And it's actually a card holder, but I usually stuff it with the candy wrappers after I eat the candies. It's actually a perfect place for that.  Very convenient IMO.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's beautiful!!


Thank you Shelby.



Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4593394


Your props are so interesting and usually so outdoorsy! Where do you find all these cool outdoor places for your lovely bags?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a stylish paint can


Lol, thank you Miss_Dawn.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowowowowowowoyyy!!!! Love the WHOLE look. SOO EDGY!!!!Love the bag too of course.
> Where did you get the pants and the shirt?


Thanks Smama! The t-shirt is a collaboration with JW Anderson and Uniqlo, pants are faux leather leggings by Commando from Nordy's.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


Smama this is a very nice bag. I don't think it looks blingy at all. But the baby bag charm does add some extra-ness to it


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> This is such a cutie and suits you so well.


Thank you for liking my paint Cannes DM


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Yes it's the same charm. And it's actually a card holder, but I usually stuff it with the candy wrappers after I eat the candies. It's actually a perfect place for that.  Very convenient IMO.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Shelby.
> 
> 
> Your props are so interesting and usually so outdoorsy! Where do you find all these cool outdoor places for your lovely bags?


Thanks! In my back yard or front yard but I've taken two in my mom's backyard the past few months.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?



I love this bag and you've photographed it beautifully  the bag charm is very cute, but I think it would look lovely without it too.


----------



## Dextersmom

I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


Absolutely !


----------



## elisabettaverde

inkfade said:


> It's refreshing seeing a Henri Bendel on here. The color is beautiful and the leather looks deliciously puffy!





Sunshine mama said:


> @elisabettaverde your HB is very beautiful!



It’s such an underrated brand..I don’t know much about what else they sold, but this leather is sublime.  It feels more expensive than it was.


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Dextersmom  Such lovely little pouches you have!  And that chunky chain is divine.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.



Oh DM — I absolutely love your new CC . It is so gorgeous—and looks so soft (love those soft pillows and the divine CC logo).   And it looks just wonderful with your outfit.   Congrats and enjoy your newbie


----------



## catzeyez

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


This looks very elegant. You take such great photos.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  And sorry to have caused an initial confusion, but I'm glad everything's a.o.k. now.


 No apology necessary! All my fault for not reading the complete post first. (Which is one reason I don't try new recipes. I look at the picture and decide the finished product looks too hard to make. )


----------



## JoRW

Waiting to board our flight with this gorgeous old Celine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


OMG!!!!! SOOOO excited for you as this is one of the bags I really want! Congrats. This bag looks so squishy and comfy while looking sharp.
Are  the chains heavy at all?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JoRW said:


> Waiting to board our flight with this gorgeous old Celine


Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> No apology necessary! All my fault for not reading the complete post first. (Which is one reason I don't try new recipes. I look at the picture and decide the finished product looks too hard to make. )


 I do the same thing!


----------



## whateve

elisabettaverde said:


> It’s such an underrated brand..I don’t know much about what else they sold, but this leather is sublime.  It feels more expensive than it was.


I have several HB No. 7 bags. I have a flap similar to yours, made earlier when they were using the swirly quilting. I love the swirl quilting but I wish they had made the strap like yours. I can't double mine. If I could, I bet I would use it more. The lambskin is amazing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

catzeyez said:


> This looks very elegant. You take such great photos.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! In my back yard or front yard but I've taken two in my mom's backyard the past few months.


Now isn't that just convenient!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I have several HB No. 7 bags. I have a flap similar to yours, made earlier when they were using the swirly quilting. I love the swirl quilting but I wish they had made the strap like yours. I can't double mine. If I could, I bet I would use it more. The lambskin is amazing.


Ohhhhh this is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love this bag and you've photographed it beautifully  the bag charm is very cute, but I think it would look lovely without it too.


Thank you!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


Oooh that's pretty DM! It's in the puffer style that's super hot/current and I like the large diamond pattern. The sheen of the lambskin is to  for!! 
Oohh, so those are the cute Paul Green booties!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?


  Beautiful bag, not blingy at all!  She needs to be in regular rotation


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag, not blingy at all!  She needs to be in regular rotation


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I have several HB No. 7 bags. I have a flap similar to yours, made earlier when they were using the swirly quilting. I love the swirl quilting but I wish they had made the strap like yours. I can't double mine. If I could, I bet I would use it more. The lambskin is amazing.


That's a great color whateve!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Smama! The t-shirt is a collaboration with JW Anderson and Uniqlo, pants are faux leather leggings by Commando from Nordy's.


Thank you ATB!


----------



## catzeyez

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


I love your new Chanel 19 Flap and your outfit. Enjoy!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask how you take care of your bag? The patina is just gorgeous!
> And the crêpes look delish. I'll need to check them out.


This time of year, the goodies at Costco all need to be tried out , so many yummies! 

Thank you for liking my patina    i actually just pulled speedy out for the first time since June, she was in summer hibernation, and i have some patina issues  lol.  I stored her in the dustbag all summer, but last year i let her sit on the shelf uncovered to get some patina when not in use....she is a year old....and until i pulled her out the patina was even. But now one handle is darker than the other from one hanging down on the bag (so it wasn't exposed to light and so is lighter), and the handle resting on the bottom handle is a tad darker. Plus, from the handle hanging down and covering those 2 vachetta pieces that attach the handle to the bag, well they each have a lighter strip going down from the handle hanging down   First world problems lol. But i hope the patina evens out!


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )
> 
> View attachment 4593082
> View attachment 4593083


This is such a beautiful classic bag


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


Your new bag is just beautiful! And so are your slg’s


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> This is such a beautiful classic bag


Thank you jbags.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I have several HB No. 7 bags. I have a flap similar to yours, made earlier when they were using the swirly quilting. I love the swirl quilting but I wish they had made the strap like yours. I can't double mine. If I could, I bet I would use it more. The lambskin is amazing.


Love the pattern and the color


----------



## tatertot

Mark & Graham monogram suede tote for me today. This was a gift and I'm loving it


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> My Ferragamo I have been neglecting cuz it seemed too blingy(????) with the gold accents. I know.
> But, when I added the little bag charm, somehow it looked better IMO.
> So maybe I needed more bling?



Oh, yes, that’s totally an “extra” rule....bling begets bling. [emoji23] Looks great and the charm is just the right amount of fun! [emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> Your new bag is just beautiful! And so are your slg’s


Thank you so much, jbags07. 


Molly0 said:


> Absolutely !


Thank you, Molly0. 



elisabettaverde said:


> @Dextersmom  Such lovely little pouches you have!  And that chunky chain is divine.


Thank you, elisabettaverde. 



Iamminda said:


> Oh DM — I absolutely love your new CC . It is so gorgeous—and looks so soft (love those soft pillows and the divine CC logo).   And it looks just wonderful with your outfit.   Congrats and enjoy your newbie


Thank you so much, my darling IM. 



Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!!!! SOOOO excited for you as this is one of the bags I really want! Congrats. This bag looks so squishy and comfy while looking sharp.
> Are  the chains heavy at all?


Thank you so much, Sunshine mama. I had the chance to see and try all 3 sizes.  I found that with the small and large sizes, the chains were not heavy at all, but that on the maxi the chains were quite heavy.  I hope that you will have a chance to see them and try in person.  The small is actually roomier than the medium classic flap, and so not so small at all, imo. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh that's pretty DM! It's in the puffer style that's super hot/current and I like the large diamond pattern. The sheen of the lambskin is to  for!!
> Oohh, so those are the cute Paul Green booties!


Thank you so much, sweet ATB. 



catzeyez said:


> I love your new Chanel 19 Flap and your outfit. Enjoy!


Thank you kindly, catzeyez.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Addicted to bags said:


> All bags are welcome! Good deal on the wristlet


Thank you


----------



## elisabettaverde

whateve said:


> I have several HB No. 7 bags. I have a flap similar to yours, made earlier when they were using the swirly quilting. I love the swirl quilting but I wish they had made the strap like yours. I can't double mine. If I could, I bet I would use it more. The lambskin is amazing.



Stunning color!  I hadn’t even heard of Henri Bendel until a few years ago when they opened  a boutique in South Coast Plaza.  Looked like a fun place to shop with all the coordinating accessories and a wall full of lambskin bags.


----------



## elisabettaverde

missconvy said:


> Wow this is just lovely. Could you show me a what's in my bag or what fits?



It was a bit of a tight squeeze to put these items in, and I ended up carrying my bulky car keys in my pocket.  And I carry 2 pairs of glasses, but I was on a weekend excursion.  I think I’ll have to ditch the wallet and use a smaller pouch for lipstick and eyedrops.


----------



## elisabettaverde

It’s a good size (about 10 inches wide), with a slim section in the front perfect for a phone and there’s also a back pocket. I’m going to scale down next time.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.



DM, you’re totally SELLING this bag with your words and awesome pics!!  I can’t believe this is the small—it looks more like a medium sized bag.  Just Gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7].  Also, love the PG booties[emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> DM, you’re totally SELLING this bag with your words and awesome pics!!  I can’t believe this is the small—it looks more like a medium sized bag.  Just Gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7].  Also, love the PG booties[emoji106][emoji106].


You are too kind, GL. Thank you so much and you are right; the small is very roomy and fits more than a medium CF.  The large was too big for me and the maxi was ginormous.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> You are too kind, GL. Thank you so much and you are right; the small is very roomy and fits more than a medium CF.  The large was too big for me and the maxi was ginormous.



Thanks for giving us all the inside scoop—because Chanel sizing makes no sense (at least to me).  Hopefully I’ll be able to try on the different sizes in Vegas.  The lamb on this particular bag is just luminous [emoji7][emoji7].  This bag is on my wishlist as well as the mini-ish bag with the adjustable strap (with CC on a ball—I think it’s releasing in March 2020).  So many beautiful bags, must win lotto!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].  

Enjoy your new goodies—you look fabulous as usual[emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## LucyMadrid

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Blakely bucket bag in deep fuchsia - shoes and earrings to go with it.


Perfect look!


----------



## kbell

Today ❤️


----------



## alina345

hey girls, just found this thread and absolutely love it. so many beautiful bags 
at the moment I'm struggling to choose between these three bags and I need your help with deciding 

this Tote from Mansur Gavriel: https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/black-pleated-tote-flamma
this business bag from Maison Hēroïne: https://maisonheroine.com/products/...balck-lavagna-mh02-001?variant=28871252934730
this cute bag from Polene Paris: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-trio-noir

pleeeeaase give me your opinion, I'm desperate


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Now isn't that just convenient!


In a way it is, but also I'm pretty sure my neighbors wonder what the H*** I'm doing. I told one I was doing a photoshoot for a website, which technically wasn't a lie.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> I am excited to share my new small Chanel 19 Flap with you, my bag loving friends.  This is a new release for Chanel and I am so in love with this bag.  It comes in 3 sizes and I chose the small.  It is beautifully made, the lambskin is buttery soft and pillowy and the chunky, multicolored chains are substantial, yet lightweight.  It is roomy and smooshy and luxe.  I also took a pic of what comfortably fits inside, and as well my phone fits easily in the back pocket.  Btw, @Addicted to bags, these are my new Paul Green booties.


You and the bag are both stunning!!!


----------



## JenJBS

LucyMadrid said:


> Perfect look!



Thank you @LucyMadrid


----------



## lyxxx035

Ignore my previous post! Wrong forum.


----------



## JenJBS

alina345 said:


> hey girls, just found this thread and absolutely love it. so many beautiful bags
> at the moment I'm struggling to choose between these three bags and I need your help with deciding
> 
> this Tote from Mansur Gavriel: https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/black-pleated-tote-flamma
> this business bag from Maison Hēroïne: https://maisonheroine.com/products/...balck-lavagna-mh02-001?variant=28871252934730
> this cute bag from Polene Paris: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-trio-noir
> 
> pleeeeaase give me your opinion, I'm desperate



If you like flap bags, the Polene Paris bag. If you prefer totes, the Mansur Gavriel bag.

The flamma inside of the Mansur Gavriel bag is such a great detail, and will get the bag noticed. I have the black/flamma cloud clutch and love it. The splash of red always cheers me up.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> You and the bag are both stunning!!!


Thank you so much, Shelby33.


----------



## Chanichiwa

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Black Givenchy Antigona!


----------



## Chanichiwa

JenJBS said:


> If you like flap bags, the Polene Paris bag. If you prefer totes, the Mansur Gavriel bag.
> 
> The flamma inside of the Mansur Gavriel bag is such a great detail, and will get the bag noticed. I have the black/flamma cloud clutch and love it. The splash of red always cheers me up.


Polene


----------



## faithbw

My thrifted patent leather Ferragamo Celtico. It looks purple but it's actually black.


----------



## One_s2

Switched my bag today and using new RCP


----------



## Addicted to bags

alina345 said:


> hey girls, just found this thread and absolutely love it. so many beautiful bags
> at the moment I'm struggling to choose between these three bags and I need your help with deciding
> 
> this Tote from Mansur Gavriel: https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/black-pleated-tote-flamma
> this business bag from Maison Hēroïne: https://maisonheroine.com/products/...balck-lavagna-mh02-001?variant=28871252934730
> this cute bag from Polene Paris: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-trio-noir
> 
> pleeeeaase give me your opinion, I'm desperate


What are your needs for these bags? A work bag in a professional setting for instance...


----------



## stylistbydesign

alina345 said:


> hey girls, just found this thread and absolutely love it. so many beautiful bags
> at the moment I'm struggling to choose between these three bags and I need your help with deciding
> 
> this Tote from Mansur Gavriel: https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/black-pleated-tote-flamma
> this business bag from Maison Hēroïne: https://maisonheroine.com/products/...balck-lavagna-mh02-001?variant=28871252934730
> this cute bag from Polene Paris: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-trio-noir
> 
> pleeeeaase give me your opinion, I'm desperate



I would vote the Polene, unless you really have need for a tote, which would nix the last two choices.  The Polene is both sophisticated and structured, but it’s more of a soft, feminine structure.  It’s also easy to carry, roomy, and an unusual shape.  Also, the Polene can easily be carried to work, as it’s an understated luxury look.  I think it’s a modern take on a classic, and I never get tired of looking at it.  Full confession—I am partial to the Polene, and I own the Numero Un in navy croc. [emoji846]


----------



## themeanreds

My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week


----------



## southernbelle43

alina345 said:


> hey girls, just found this thread and absolutely love it. so many beautiful bags
> at the moment I'm struggling to choose between these three bags and I need your help with deciding
> 
> this Tote from Mansur Gavriel: https://www.mansurgavriel.com/products/black-pleated-tote-flamma
> this business bag from Maison Hēroïne: https://maisonheroine.com/products/...balck-lavagna-mh02-001?variant=28871252934730
> this cute bag from Polene Paris: https://eng.polene-paris.com/products/numero-1-trio-noir
> 
> pleeeeaase give me your opinion, I'm desperate


Of course it depends on your needs. You have posted three very different bags.  The Mansur is lovely and completely functional, but plain.  The lap top bag to me is very business like.  My preference is the Polene, BUT I have two numero un bags, the black one and the tricolor camel one, so I am biased.  I think it is so stylish and unique.  But it is not a really light bag and if you plan to fill it up with a lot of work related things, it might be heavy.  Good luck....you cannot go wrong with any of those. Follow your heart.  Which one to you keep going back to look at, again and again?


----------



## kbell

themeanreds said:


> My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week



That color.... gorgeous!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I would vote the Polene, unless you really have need for a tote, which would nix the last two choices.  The Polene is both sophisticated and structured, but it’s more of a soft, feminine structure.  It’s also easy to carry, roomy, and an unusual shape.  Also, the Polene can easily be carried to work, as it’s an understated luxury look.  I think it’s a modern take on a classic, and I never get tired of looking at it.  Full confession—I am partial to the Polene, and I own the Numero Un in navy croc. [emoji846]



+1


----------



## ohmisseevee

I did not think this one would be large enough to be suitable for a work bag, but it fits a surprising amount and I am so delighted by the quality of the craftsmanship, as well as the leather and hardware. I keep wanting to reach out and stroke the leather. 

Little Athena in Port Merinos leather from Massaccesi.

(The Ghibli-inspired scarf is not attached - it's a leftover from my weekend movie date. xD)


----------



## jbags07

Took my Reissue to lunch today...have not used her all summer, nice to get her back into rotation...


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I did not think this one would be large enough to be suitable for a work bag, but it fits a surprising amount and I am so delighted by the quality of the craftsmanship, as well as the leather and hardware. I keep wanting to reach out and stroke the leather.
> 
> Little Athena in Port Merinos leather from Massaccesi.
> 
> (The Ghibli-inspired scarf is not attached - it's a leftover from my weekend movie date. xD)
> 
> View attachment 4594501


Love this style, and a lovely color


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4594523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Reissue to lunch today...have not used her all summer, nice to get her back into rotation...


Beautiful classic (I have the same in 227 — yours is 226?).


----------



## jbags07

themeanreds said:


> My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week


Love this color!


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful classic (I have the same in 227 — yours is 226?).


Thank you   Yes, 226, and i agree , so classic, lightweight, easy to carry!  What color is your 227?


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Yes, 226, and i agree , so classic, lightweight, easy to carry!  What color is your 227?



Exactly like yours — black with gold .  Big sister to yours, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I did not think this one would be large enough to be suitable for a work bag, but it fits a surprising amount and I am so delighted by the quality of the craftsmanship, as well as the leather and hardware. I keep wanting to reach out and stroke the leather.
> 
> Little Athena in Port Merinos leather from Massaccesi.
> 
> (The Ghibli-inspired scarf is not attached - it's a leftover from my weekend movie date. xD)
> 
> View attachment 4594501


This is one gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

themeanreds said:


> My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week


The color of your bag is stunning.


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4594523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Reissue to lunch today...have not used her all summer, nice to get her back into rotation...


Gorgeous Reissue.


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Exactly like yours — black with gold .  Big sister to yours, lol.


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Reissue.


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


I bet you wouldn't have to buy another. That leather looks like it will wear like iron, like my Legacy pebbled drawstring.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


Oh my gosh, I love this color! I’m pretty sure I had this bag, but mine was in brown. I ended up selling it. I have a love hate relationship with Coach brown bags. If I would have bought this color, I’m sure I would still own it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


That color is gorgeous! I'm also a fan of this type of hobo style--I don't own the coach, but a few others that have this type of shape. So versatile.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .
Whateve — You got a good point about my probably not needing another one.  I love your Legacy Drawstring bag.
Shoes + Handbags—I have the light brown one (Burnt Caramel) along with a few other colors, lol.  I don’t do browns either (except for LVs)
Kimbashop—May I ask what other brands/styles you have that are similar?  I have probably seen pics if you posted before but they escape my memory right now.  Asking for future research, lol. Thanks



shoes+handbags said:


> Oh my gosh, I love this color! I’m pretty sure I had this bag, but mine was in brown. I ended up selling it. I have a love hate relationship with Coach brown bags. If I would have bought this color, I’m sure I would still own it.





Kimbashop said:


> That color is gorgeous! I'm also a fan of this type of hobo style--I don't own the coach, but a few others that have this type of shape. So versatile.





whateve said:


> I bet you wouldn't have to buy another. That leather looks like it will wear like iron, like my Legacy pebbled drawstring.


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


The perfect shade of purple, and such a great looking bag! I have never really been into Coach but if they still sold this bag,  after seeing your pic, i would go but it right now


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .
> Whateve — You got a good point about my probably not needing another one.  I love your Legacy Drawstring bag.
> Shoes + Handbags—I have the light brown one (Burnt Caramel) along with a few other colors, lol.  I don’t do browns either (except for LVs)
> Kimbashop—May I ask what other brands/styles you have that are similar?  I have probably seen pics if you posted before but they escape my memory right now.  Asking for future research, lol. Thanks



i have a Marc Jacobs New Q hillier hobo (a bit more rounded on the bottom than yours) and two hobo bags by a brand called Arayla which have a flat handle and structured bottom but have that same soft "triangular" shape when shoulder-carried (or is it more like a drooping square?), There is something so appealing to me about that shape -- I love bags that drape a bit. Yours looks like it has that quality to it, and in a beautiful color.


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> The perfect shade of purple, and such a great looking bag! I have never really been into Coach but if they still sold this bag,  after seeing your pic, i would go but it right now



Thank you .  I really enjoy this easy bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> i have a Marc Jacobs New Q hillier hobo (a bit more rounded on the bottom than yours) and two hobo bags by a brand called Arayla which have a flat handle and structured bottom but have that same soft "triangular" shape when shoulder-carried (or is it more like a drooping square?), There is something so appealing to me about that shape -- I love bags that drape a bit. Yours looks like it has that quality to it, and in a beautiful color.



Thank you for this info.  That’s right, now I remember you and Muchstuff have these beautiful Arayla hobos (bespoke I think right?).  I like the look of the MJ Hillier hobo too — very nice, great colors, (think it is just missing that outside pocket that I like, this Coach of mine has one).  Thx for letting me know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


Love the purple color and the squishy leather Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the purple color and the squishy leather Minda!



Thanks ATB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> In a way it is, but also I'm pretty sure my neighbors wonder what the H*** I'm doing. I told one I was doing a photoshoot for a website, which technically wasn't a lie.


That's a great answer!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> My thrifted patent leather Ferragamo Celtico. It looks purple but it's actually black.


Nice lighting!!!!! And what a nice find!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week


It's such an intense pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


THIS. IS. SO. GOOOOOD!!!
It's so delicious looking I can't stand it IM! Strange word to use I know but that's how I feel about this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4594523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Reissue to lunch today...have not used her all !summer, nice to get her back into rotation...


Love this bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

themeanreds said:


> My YSL Lou camera bag went out for the first time to Friendsgiving this weekend and I decided to carry her on through to this week


Stunning color!  Velvet bags are definitely growing on me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


Such a beautiful bag, sweet IM.  I love the color, shape and the leather looks divine.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> THIS. IS. SO. GOOOOOD!!!
> It's so delicious looking I can't stand it IM! Strange word to use I know but that's how I feel about this bag!



Thanks SSSM .  I always love your warm food-related compliments of my bags like ‘delicious butter” etc


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag, sweet IM.  I love the color, shape and the leather looks divine.



Thanks so much sweet DM


----------



## Shelby33

Still using this RM


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for this info.  That’s right, now I remember you and Muchstuff have these beautiful Arayla hobos (bespoke I think right?).  I like the look of the MJ Hillier hobo too — very nice, great colors, (think it is just missing that outside pocket that I like, this Coach of mine has one).  Thx for letting me know.


Yes, MS and I have both bespoke and regular Arayla hobos. I just bought a black one from their site. I do like the front pocket on these bags. 

My MJ Hobo may  be re-homed soon. Gorgeous bag (truly outstanding leather and workmanship) but I haven't used it in a long time and need to sell some of my bags.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).



Pretty, pretty, pretty! [emoji171] Am I sensing a theme here?  Isn’t your LV in Mahina leather in the purple family, too?  [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty! [emoji171] Am I sensing a theme here?  Isn’t your LV in Mahina leather in the purple family, too?  [emoji6]



Thanks SBD .  Yep you got it, I love purplish leather hobos .


----------



## BagLadyT

Technically I’m not wearing these all now but I am packing them to wear! Disneyland bag game, decent I’d say.


----------



## EmmJay

Chanel WOC


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you very much


----------



## jbags07

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4595374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically I’m not wearing these all now but I am packing them to wear! Disneyland bag game, decent I’d say.


Love them all, perfect DL bags  enjoy your trip


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Brooke


----------



## whateve

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4595374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically I’m not wearing these all now but I am packing them to wear! Disneyland bag game, decent I’d say.


This photo makes me want the Disco even more than I did before.


----------



## muchstuff

EmmJay said:


> Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595456


Nice shot!


----------



## JoRW

15 year old 2.55 joining us for Cocktails at Pump restaurant like a real fan girl!


----------



## BagLadyT

jbags07 said:


> Love them all, perfect DL bags  enjoy your trip



Thank you so much!


----------



## BagLadyT

JoRW said:


> 15 year old 2.55 joining us for Cocktails at Pump restaurant like a real fan girl!



Ooh cool! See anyone famous?!! 

Also, that 15 year old is in spectacular shape!


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> This photo makes me want the Disco even more than I did before.



I think I like it the most because you can fit a ton! A black disco is on the list for this year.


----------



## JoRW

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh cool! See anyone famous?!!
> 
> Also, that 15 year old is in spectacular shape!


Thanks you! And I haven’t gone easy on her - old Chanel quality is a dream xx


----------



## MooMooVT

JoRW said:


> 15 year old 2.55 joining us for Cocktails at Pump restaurant like a real fan girl!


OMG! So jealous on many levels! Hope you had a grand time!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


Love this bag, it has perfect proportions and the leather is tdf...


----------



## Molly0

Today I’m gonna carry a renovated very vintage porosus crocodile bag that I replaced the top handle with a Rebecca Minkoff adjustable strap. 


The pouches and pockets inside are aplenty so it’s kind of a WOC now.  Really really handy and this old girl has hardly been used at all!


----------



## EmmJay

muchstuff said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

LuckyBitch said:


> Love this bag, it has perfect proportions and the leather is tdf...



Thank you


----------



## jbags07

JoRW said:


> 15 year old 2.55 joining us for Cocktails at Pump restaurant like a real fan girl!


Gorgeous!  Such a classic, love the RHW....


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m gonna carry a renovated very vintage porosus crocodile bag that I replaced the top handle with a Rebecca Minkoff adjustable strap.
> View attachment 4595961
> 
> The pouches and pockets inside are aplenty so it’s kind of a WOC now.  Really really handy and this old girl has hardly been used at all!


What a beautiful vintage bag, and the condition is amazing


----------



## jbags07

MJ Softshot today....


----------



## houseof999

Just recently cleaned up and conditioned so I decided to carry this big girl today. I love the braided handles of this bag.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934


Beautiful ensemble, sbd.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful ensemble, sbd.



Thank you, DM! [emoji175]Technically, the cape is not a handbag, but it’s part of the OUTFIT with the handbag. [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934



SBD, you are looking extra “extra” today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934



Stunning!

I wonder how many posts on TPF references “with cape”.


----------



## muchstuff

My Duplex bag by The Row...


----------



## carterazo

I've been carrying pink the last three days. Massacesi Zhoe in hot pink nappa.


----------



## carterazo

Miss_Dawn said:


> Alma BB today


So pretty! The bow at the end is the perfect touch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934


OMGeeee! That cape is to die for!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


----------



## carterazo

One_s2 said:


> Switched my bag today and using new RCP
> 
> View attachment 4594231


Such a cute coin purse!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love this Coach bag — perfect for my lifestyle (If they still make this bag, I would buy another one in this same color as back up, lol).


Yummy leather!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Today I’m gonna carry a renovated very vintage porosus crocodile bag that I replaced the top handle with a Rebecca Minkoff adjustable strap.
> View attachment 4595961
> 
> The pouches and pockets inside are aplenty so it’s kind of a WOC now.  Really really handy and this old girl has hardly been used at all!


So classy!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yummy leather!



Thanks so much C .  I am loving your beautiful hot pink MM bag — sizzling hot indeed .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.



I love this beautiful Fall/Winter look dear DM .   I am glad you are enjoying your gorgeous new purse.  And I would love to get some stylish pants like yours.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> SBD, you are looking extra “extra” today


Why thank you, IM!  I'm feeling quite extra "extra".    What was funny is that several seniors stopped me tonight, and asked me what the cape "means".......I told them I have no idea, but I just like it!  



Love_N_Lune said:


> Stunning!
> 
> I wonder how many posts on TPF references “with cape”.


Thank you!  I mean, I *could* be a secret superhero......



Addicted to bags said:


> OMGeeee! That cape is to die for!!


Thanks, girl!  You know I HAD to buy it......and then wait for some cold to wear it.  I've been impatient!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


How are you liking the 19 flap, DM?  I think it looks so smooshy and amazing......and I like your plaid pants.  You're very fall chic!


----------



## Molly0

Coach ready for tomorrow:


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> My Duplex bag by The Row...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597099


Ooh I like the look of this bag!


----------



## shoes+handbags

carterazo said:


> I've been carrying pink the last three days. Massacesi Zhoe in hot pink nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597132


What a fun color!


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> How are you liking the 19 flap, DM?  I think it looks so smooshy and amazing......and I like your plaid pants.  You're very fall chic!


Thank you so much, sbd.  I am loving my 19 flap.  I think it is the bag I have been waiting for Chanel to make, iykwim??  It has so many elements that I love; the soft, luxe leather, the chunky mixed metal hardware, it holds plenty and it isn't too heavy. 


Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful Fall/Winter look dear DM .   I am glad you are enjoying your gorgeous new purse.  And I would love to get some stylish pants like yours.


Thank you, my friend.  You know I don't often wear pants, but this pair was one of the exceptions.  I hope that you will also find a pair that you love.  These are from Nordstrom and are from the Halogen/Atlantic - Pacific collaboration.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Coach ready for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4597231



I love the bandeaus you added to this black beauty—wonderful colors


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


That's another winner. The size suits you perfectly.


----------



## Porschenality

My Gucci Positano. Horrible shot but I was in a hurry.


----------



## jbags07

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934


Gorgeous bag, and that cape!  Its fabulous!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I've been carrying pink the last three days. Massacesi Zhoe in hot pink nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597132


I love this bag, i took a screenshot of it awhile back because it is on my MM wishlist   Is it hot pink nappa? Or is it pompei?   Such a gorgeous color, and Zhoe is such a great style, one of my favorite MM’s


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


I was ‘t sure i liked this new style when it came out, but it looks fabulous on you, you’ve won me over


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.


You look wonderful as always DM but I must admit I'm not used to seeing you in warmer clothes. I think you live in a warmer climate like I do and when it turns cold and I start wearing my winter clothes, I too look different


----------



## jbags07

Porschenality said:


> My Gucci Positano. Horrible shot but I was in a hurry.


Love this bag, and love it with the scarf!


----------



## jbags07

Took my vintage Gucci out today, i don’t use her enough....this was the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## BagLadyT

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934



Omg, this cape is EVERYTHING


----------



## Porschenality

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag, and love it with the scarf!


Thank you .  I also have it in black. I once had it in the beige/white combo but I let that one go years ago. If I ever come across it again at a reasonable resale price I’ll grab it.


----------



## EmmJay

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934


Love it all and your hair is so pretty.


----------



## EmmJay

LV Palm Springs mini


----------



## jbags07

Porschenality said:


> Thank you .  I also have it in black. I once had it in the beige/white combo but I let that one go years ago. If I ever come across it again at a reasonable resale price I’ll grab it.


If i ever see this style in good condition, i will grab it too after seeing yours


----------



## Dmurphy1

Longchamp small quadri satchel today. IRL this color is a true, soft coral, such a nice pop of color !!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my vintage Gucci out today, i don’t use her enough....this was the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago



Nice — I like it .  I had a navy blue Gucci many many years ago.  In my rush to downsize for a move, I threw it out along with some Dooneys, etc thinking they were no longer in style, etc.  Wish I hadn’t done that, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my vintage Gucci out today, i don’t use her enough....this was the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago


I think this is the same as my first designer bag as well. I had the M/U bag and matching wallet too.


----------



## JoRW

BagLadyT said:


> Ooh cool! See anyone famous?!!
> 
> Also, that 15 year old is in spectacular shape!


Sadly no! But we did see Peter, the manager around the corner at SUR ❤️


----------



## JoRW

Vegas with this one


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> You look wonderful as always DM but I must admit I'm not used to seeing you in warmer clothes. I think you live in a warmer climate like I do and when it turns cold and I start wearing my winter clothes, I too look different


Thank you, sweet ATB.  I know what you mean.....I don't recognize myself in warmer clothes.  I would live in tank tops and sandals 365 days a year if I could. 


LuckyBitch said:


> That's another winner. The size suits you perfectly.


Thank you so much, LB. 



jbags07 said:


> I was ‘t sure i liked this new style when it came out, but it looks fabulous on you, you’ve won me over


Thank you, jbags07.   I was also slow to warm up to this one.  Nordstrom sent a beautiful brochure in the mail debuting the Chanel 19 flap.  I skimmed through it and then promptly tossed it in the recycling bin. Fast forward a few weeks and I couldn't stop thinking about it.


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Nice — I like it .  I had a navy blue Gucci many many years ago.  In my rush to downsize for a move, I threw it out along with some Dooneys, etc thinking they were no longer in style, etc.  Wish I hadn’t done that, lol.


A few years ago, before this type/and the mono came back around, i had this bag listed on ebay for almost a year for $100 and no one bought it !  So glad it did not sell at that price and that i still have it....almost everything comes back round again....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I think this is the same as my first designer bag as well. I had the M/U bag and matching wallet too.


Very cool   I wanted the wallet too but it was almost as much as the bag lol. If i remember correctly, the bag was around $350 and the wallet was 300....


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my vintage Gucci out today, i don’t use her enough....this was the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago


I can't believe it!!  Your bag looks brand new.


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> I can't believe it!!  Your bag looks brand new.



Thank you   The corners have a lot of wear, as does the strap...but the biggest issue is inside, whatever faux leather material they used back the , its all peeling   I think i will buy an organizer to slide inside of it as i don’t want that stuff to get on my slg’s....but overall, the canvas does look great


----------



## MooMooVT

JoRW said:


> Sadly no! But we did see Peter, the manager around the corner at SUR ❤️


PETER!!! SO JEALOUS!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Very cool   I wanted the wallet too but it was almost as much as the bag lol. If i remember correctly, the bag was around $350 and the wallet was 300....


I remember the entire purchase being over $1000, a very big deal for me!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I remember the entire purchase being over $1000, a very big deal for me!


And once inaugurated into this world, oh what a rabbit hole


----------



## stylistbydesign

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag, and that cape!  Its fabulous!


Thank you, sweet JB7!  Both are favorites of mine......I don't break them out often, but I have fun when I do!



BagLadyT said:


> Omg, this cape is EVERYTHING


Thank you! it's one of my favorite things I've bought, like maybe ever.  



EmmJay said:


> Love it all and your hair is so pretty.


Thanks, Emmjay!  My hair is wild, with a mind of its own, and I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

EmmJay said:


> LV Palm Springs mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4597709


Great photo and bag!


----------



## lms910

Yesterday’s casual day off in my new Antigona that I got from the farfetch sale!


----------



## EmmJay

Shelby33 said:


> Great photo and bag!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4597978


Morning Shelby!
I may not reply to all your posts, but I want you to know I really enjoy them! I spend time looking at each photo and admiring how you blend the color the bag with the background colors, and how you set a "mood" (I'm sure there's a better word, I just can't think if it before coffee.),  with the scenery and your bags.
I always love your bags and pics!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Shelby!
> I may not reply to all your posts, but I want you to know I really enjoy them! I spend time looking at each photo and admiring how you blend the color the bag with the background colors, and how you set a "mood" (I'm sure there's a better word, I just can't think if it before coffee.),  with the scenery and your bags.
> I always love your bags and pics!


Wow thank you so much! You just made my weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Wow thank you so much! You just made my weekend!


----------



## Shelby33

lms910 said:


> Yesterday’s casual day off in my new Antigona that I got from the farfetch sale!


Love the Antigona and you look great!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Shelby!
> I may not reply to all your posts, but I want you to know I really enjoy them! I spend time looking at each photo and admiring how you blend the color the bag with the background colors, and how you set a "mood" (I'm sure there's a better word, I just can't think if it before coffee.),  with the scenery and your bags.
> I always love your bags and pics!



Well said .  Thanks for posting this for us who feel the same  (I also haven’t had my coffee yet so hope that makes sense).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Well said .  Thanks for posting this for us who feel the same  (I also haven’t had my coffee yet so hope that makes sense).


Hi Minda! 
You're welcome! Thanks for your reply! I've had two pots of coffee (so far) and what you wrote makes perfect sense!


----------



## Porschenality

Took my LV Neverfull GM out to the store this afternoon.


----------



## westvillage

Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!


----------



## Luv n bags

Carrying an Ainifeel I bought last year.  I love these bags.  Idk what happened to the company, though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


Sending


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257



Glad to see you wearing your beautiful LC at the Farmer’s Market today.  (I understand/can relate to your elderly parent situation — like days in a old nylon handbag usually equal challenging days ).  Hang in there and stay strong!).


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Well said .  Thanks for posting this for us who feel the same  (I also haven’t had my coffee yet so hope that makes sense).


Thank you, that means a lot to me!


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


I'm sorry to hear this, I am going thru the same with my dad. Really difficult. I hope things get better for you and your mom!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much C .  I am loving your beautiful hot pink MM bag — sizzling hot indeed .


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

shoes+handbags said:


> What a fun color!


Thanks! It sure is.


----------



## carterazo

It's been to long since I last used this pretty. She makes me smile.  Coach tea rose Dinky


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my square chevron mini.


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


Westvillage, hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square chevron mini.


Bee-yoo-ti-ful DM


----------



## catzeyez

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square chevron mini.


I love your chevron mini so much! You look great: What a terrific outfit...love the colors/pattern in your skirt.


----------



## catzeyez

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through, and I can relate (I have 2 siblings, but I'm the only one that is there for my elderly parents, and it gets very stressful). Don't worry about posting...take all the time you need for yourself.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci pink medium Lady Web with Gucci cape [emoji175]
> View attachment 4596933
> 
> View attachment 4596934



A most delightful outfit!!! Cape = [emoji91][emoji91][emoji123]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small Chanel 19 Flap.



A classic and elegant outfit [emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> A most delightful outfit!!! Cape = [emoji91][emoji91][emoji123]



Thanks, m’dear!  I know you appreciate the extra vibe. [emoji23][emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Oh, yes, that’s totally an “extra” rule....bling begets bling. [emoji23] Looks great and the charm is just the right amount of fun! [emoji175]


Yay! Thanks for the approval of The Stylist!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  I always love your warm food-related compliments of my bags like ‘delicious butter” etc


Hahahah. Always thinking about food is my other obsession!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4598801


OMG! At first glance,  I thought the cat was a lion!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Chanel WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595456


Love the whole look as ALWAYS!
But I especially appreciate you rocking the leg warmers, since that means it's cool to do that.  I've been rocking leg warmers lately and my DDs laugh at me. Maybe it's how I DON'T rock them.
You on the other hand look awesome!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! At first glance,  I thought the cat was a lion!!!!!!!


She thinks she is! But she's a sweetheart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4598801


The cat is out of the bag.
Beautiful pic!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole look as ALWAYS!
> But I especially appreciate you rocking the leg warmers, since that means it's cool to do that.  I've been rocking leg warmers lately and my DDs laugh at me. Maybe it's how I DON'T rock them.
> You on the other hand look awesome!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> The cat is out of the bag.
> Beautiful pic!


Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4598801



Love that your kitty insisted on photo bombing your purse pic, but refused to look at the camera. Such a CAT thing to do...


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4598801


Beautiful scenery, lovely bag and fabulous kitty.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It's been to long since I last used this pretty. She makes me smile.  Coach tea rose Dinky



So very pretty — I really need to get myself a tearose item before they stop selling them, lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> A classic and elegant outfit [emoji7][emoji7].





Addicted to bags said:


> Bee-yoo-ti-ful DM





catzeyez said:


> I love your chevron mini so much! You look great: What a terrific outfit...love the colors/pattern in your skirt.


Thank you all so much and wishing you a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my square chevron mini.



DM, you look so lovely, from head to toe .  I especially love your hair


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahah. Always thinking about food is my other obsession!



+1


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DM, you look so lovely, from head to toe .  I especially love your hair


Thanks, IM.  We are posting at the exact same time.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> We are posting at the exact same time.


Me  that.


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning Shelby!
> I may not reply to all your posts, but I want you to know I really enjoy them! I spend time looking at each photo and admiring how you blend the color the bag with the background colors, and how you set a "mood" (I'm sure there's a better word, I just can't think if it before coffee.),  with the scenery and your bags.
> I always love your bags and pics!


I second this. Its like viewing art, looking at your pix   So creative and just beautiful to look at! Thank you for all the time and thought that goes i to them


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful scenery, lovely bag and fabulous kitty.


Thank you so much


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love that your kitty insisted on photo bombing your purse pic, but refused to look at the camera. Such a CAT thing to do...


EXACTLY!! hahahahaha


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> I second this. Its like viewing art, looking at your pix   So creative and just beautiful to look at! Thank you for all the time and thought that goes i to them


Thank you so much! I enjoy doing it, even though my family thinks this is proof that I have some loose screws!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, that means a lot to me!


My parents are both gone now, and I remember how hard it was to both care for them and watch them struggle each day. My heart goes out to those who are in this situation. Take care of yourself through these times; self-care can be hard to remember to do during such moments.


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


Very sorry to hear about your situation...i’ve been there myself...wishing you and your mother strength and peace         Your LC saddlebag is just beautiful too


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Hello again ladies, I’ve been viewing all your bags and affirmations. They make me   It’s been a tough week or two and I haven’t been able to post. I have a very elderly mother who goes in and out of pain crises and it’s difficult to watch let alone try to manage. This past week was intense enough that I didn’t change my bag at all (in my unique world, bag changing becomes the marker, lol.) Anyway today I changed into my Longchamp saddle bag and was off to the farmer’s market. What a beautiful day to spend amid towers of harvest vegetables!
> 
> View attachment 4598257


My parents are both gone now, and I remember how hard it was to both care for them and watch them struggle each day. My heart goes out to those who are in this situation. Take care of yourself through these times; self-care can be hard to remember to do during such moments.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> My parents are both gone now, and I remember how hard it was to both care for them and watch them struggle each day. My heart goes out to those who are in this situation. Take care of yourself through these times; self-care can be hard to remember to do during such moments.





Kimbashop said:


> My parents are both gone now, and I remember how hard it was to both care for them and watch them struggle each day. My heart goes out to those who are in this situation. Take care of yourself through these times; self-care can be hard to remember to do during such moments.


Oops-  I think I replied to the wrong posting. Reposted.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Carring my  Balenciaga Town today !


----------



## Molly0

“Big ‘n smooshy” today.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> My parents are both gone now, and I remember how hard it was to both care for them and watch them struggle each day. My heart goes out to those who are in this situation. Take care of yourself through these times; self-care can be hard to remember to do during such moments.


I am very sorry for your loss. 
Watching the struggle is very hard.. Thank you for the kind words. I'm lucky because they are about a 10 minute walk from me. I like having them close by.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4598801


Watch out Shelby!!! Your kitty is coveting your bag. I've seen that look before


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> It's been to long since I last used this pretty. She makes me smile.  Coach tea rose Dinky





Dmurphy1 said:


> Carring my  Balenciaga Town today !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598992


She looks mint! What a gorgeous black.


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Watch out Shelby!!! Your kitty is coveting your bag. I've seen that look before


Yes... It means she's gonna steal some French fries, drop them on my bag, and eat them there. While staring at me. 100%serious. I should videotape it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Yes... It means she's gonna steal some French fries, drop them on my bag, and eat them there. While staring at me. 100%serious. I should videotape it.


----------



## shoes+handbags

carterazo said:


> It's been to long since I last used this pretty. She makes me smile.  Coach tea rose Dinky


I love Tea Roses!


----------



## Iamminda

Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.


----------



## houseof999

Moved into this soon as it arrived Saturday! Coach X Kaffe Fassett Troupe crossbody from NM.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Yes... It means she's gonna steal some French fries, drop them on my bag, and eat them there. While staring at me. 100%serious. I should videotape it.


She sounds hilarious!


----------



## kbell

Red for the holidays...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.


You look so cute and cozy, my friend. This bag looks great and so practical.


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> Red for the holidays...
> View attachment 4599339


Lovely.


----------



## houseof999

kbell said:


> Red for the holidays...
> View attachment 4599339


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> She sounds hilarious!


It is, unless they're my fries. This is what she does when I give her actual cat food.


----------



## jbags07

kbell said:


> Red for the holidays...
> View attachment 4599339


Gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> It is, unless they're my fries. This is what she does when I give her actual cat food.
> View attachment 4599354


This is hysterical  is she sleeping!


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> This is hysterical  is she sleeping!


Yes because she finds cat food that boring.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> It is, unless they're my fries. This is what she does when I give her actual cat food.
> View attachment 4599354


OMG!!!  
I want a funny comedian cat like yours!!!! She's a hoot


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cute and cozy, my friend. This bag looks great and so practical.



Thanks sweet DM .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.


Looking cute Minda. There is no such thing as too casual, especially for a Sunday 

I like the strap length in the photo. Very flattering.


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Red for the holidays...
> View attachment 4599339



This is super gorgeous — perfect for the holidays.  I am not familiar with this brand (except for the Bayswater and the Leighton).  I didn’t know they make croc bags.  I should explore this brand, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking cute Minda. There is no such thing as too casual, especially for a Sunday
> 
> I like the strap length in the photo. Very flattering.



Thanks ATB .  I wish I can do casual Sundays as well as and as stylish as you .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  I wish I can do casual Sundays as well as and as stylish as you .


You wouldn't say that if you saw what I wore today 
The weather change is making me super lazy. Are you forecasted for rain on Thanksgiving too?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.


What a cool bag....and versatile!  Bags that can crossbody AND have a short strap are such a win-win.  The structured bottom with the slouchy top is .


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> You wouldn't say that if you saw what I wore today
> The weather change is making me super lazy. Are you forecasted for rain on Thanksgiving too?



Fingers crossed, no rain on Thursday for now (although there is rain forecasted on Tuesday).  I am sure you looked great today


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> You wouldn't say that if you saw what I wore today
> The weather change is making me super lazy. Are you forecasted for rain on Thanksgiving too?


The same thought crossed my mind....hey, IM, you got dressed, which beats me by a mile!  I didn't get out of my pajamas, which included driving DH to get takeout (he went inside, lol).   I also put up the outside Christmas lights.  Chew on that, neighbors!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> What a cool bag....and versatile!  Bags that can crossbody AND have a short strap are such a win-win.  The structured bottom with the slouchy top is .



Thanks SBD .  I really love this bag — and I had actually forgotten all about this strap option until today.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> The same thought crossed my mind....hey, IM, you got dressed, which beats me by a mile!  I didn't get out of my pajamas, which included driving DH to get takeout (he went inside, lol).   I also put up the outside Christmas lights.  Chew on that, neighbors!



Knowing you SBD, I bet your PJs were “extra” though


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Knowing you SBD, I bet your PJs were “extra” though



I totally cop to wearing Disney Christmas jammies! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji268]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I totally cop to wearing Disney Christmas jammies! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji268]
> View attachment 4599447



I called it, didn’t I?  Extra adorable indeed


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I called it, didn’t I?  Extra adorable indeed



You so did! [emoji6][emoji23]But it’s the little things in life.....[emoji4]


----------



## misstrine85

My LV Ribera with adjustable strap for running errands


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> This is super gorgeous — perfect for the holidays.  I am not familiar with this brand (except for the Bayswater and the Leighton).  I didn’t know they make croc bags.  I should explore this brand, lol.



It’s not real croc - it’s really nice thick leather though! Holds its structure & is well made. This is my only Mulberry. It’s the zipped Bayswater. It came with a shoulder strap too but it’s super thin & I absolutely hate it so I hand or arm carry this one.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.


Mornin' Minda! 
You're not too casual for me!  You and I could completely hangout on a Sunday! (Or any day!) Lovin' your OOTD, and your bag. It's great when a bag you like carrying has multiple ways to carry it! That's one reason I love CBB's with satchel handles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> The same thought crossed my mind....hey, IM, you got dressed, which beats me by a mile!  I didn't get out of my pajamas, which included driving DH to get takeout (he went inside, lol).   I also put up the outside Christmas lights.  Chew on that, neighbors!



When I drove my DD and SIL to the airport in October it was early on a Saturday morning (6am). I wasn't getting out the car so I just threw a short jacket over my night gown, put on my flip flops, and didn't comb my hair. On the way home I passed a Dunkin' Donuts I forgot was along the route home. I pulled in, parked, went inside, and bought a dozen donuts for the grandkids. It wasn't until I taking off my jacket at home that I realized I walked inside DD dressed like I was!  Food makes me forget everything!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> Red for the holidays...
> View attachment 4599339


  
My favorite time of the year! When red handbags are hanging from elbows and shoulders!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> The same thought crossed my mind....hey, IM, you got dressed, which beats me by a mile!  I didn't get out of my pajamas, which included driving DH to get takeout (he went inside, lol).   I also put up the outside Christmas lights.  Chew on that, neighbors!



Sounds like me the other day, minus the lights.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> When I drove my DD and SIL to the airport in October it was early on a Saturday morning (6am). I wasn't getting out the car so I just threw a short jacket over my night gown, put on my flip flops, and didn't comb my hair. On the way home I passed a Dunkin' Donuts I forgot was along the route home. I pulled in, parked, went inside, and bought a dozen donuts for the grandkids. It wasn't until I taking off my jacket at home that I realized I walked inside DD dressed like I was!  Food makes me forget everything!


Agree about the food, especially the donuts!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' Minda!
> You're not too casual for me!  You and I could completely hangout on a Sunday! (Or any day!) Lovin' your OOTD, and your bag. It's great when a bag you like carrying has multiple ways to carry it! That's one reason I love CBB's with satchel handles.


Hi RN — thanks .  We need to totally hang out in 2020 in our best “casual”  — and you can help me look for another red bag since I only have maybe 2 or 3


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> When I drove my DD and SIL to the airport in October it was early on a Saturday morning (6am). I wasn't getting out the car so I just threw a short jacket over my night gown, put on my flip flops, and didn't comb my hair. On the way home I passed a Dunkin' Donuts I forgot was along the route home. I pulled in, parked, went inside, and bought a dozen donuts for the grandkids. It wasn't until I taking off my jacket at home that I realized I walked inside DD dressed like I was!  Food makes me forget everything!


I once picked my husband up wearing nothing but a long coat. Thank God I didn't get into an accident. I didn't have a nice bag with me either, which is even more embarrassing.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> I once picked my husband up wearing nothing but a long coat. Thank God I didn't get into an accident. I didn't have a nice bag with me either, which is even more embarrassing.



That sounds very “Ooh la la”, SexyShelby


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> I once picked my husband up wearing nothing but a long coat. Thank God I didn't get into an accident. I didn't have a nice bag with me either, which is even more embarrassing.


Being naked, excusable.  Having no nice bag, NOT.


----------



## Addicted to bags

misstrine85 said:


> My LV Ribera with adjustable strap for running errands


Is that the mini? So cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Hi RN — thanks .  We need to totally hang out in 2020 in our best “casual”  — and you can help me look for another red bag since I only have maybe 2 or 3


What!?!  Only 2 or 3 red bags? 
RN, let me catch you before you faint for a different reason


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Being naked, excusable.  Having no nice bag, NOT.


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> Being naked, excusable.  Having no nice bag, NOT.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Agree about the food, especially the donuts!






Shelby33 said:


> I once picked my husband up wearing nothing but a long coat. Thank God I didn't get into an accident. I didn't have a nice bag with me either, which is even more embarrassing.






southernbelle43 said:


> Being naked, excusable.  Having no nice bag, NOT.





Iamminda said:


> Hi RN — thanks .  *We need to totally hang out in 2020 in our best “casual”*  — and you can help me look for another red bag since I only have maybe 2 or 3





Addicted to bags said:


> What!?!  Only 2 or 3 red bags?
> *RN, let me catch you before you faint for a different reason*


 Minda, you have just become my Top Priority! I'm not making any plans in 2020 until you and I shop and add another red bag to your collection!  I'm going to stay on REaDy alert until we can meet up!


----------



## jbags07

BV mini Veneta today...


----------



## roundandround

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the LV Cannes (I call it the paint can )
> 
> View attachment 4593082
> View attachment 4593083



Love this look on you, simple, casual and OMG with the vavavoom of a paint can bag



Molly0 said:


> “Big ‘n smooshy” today.
> View attachment 4599001



What bag is  this? It's my kind of bag too lol



Shelby33 said:


> It is, unless they're my fries. This is what she does when I give her actual cat food.
> View attachment 4599354



This picture with the husband wearing nothing under a coat  EPIC!!!


----------



## jbags07

stylistbydesign said:


> I totally cop to wearing Disney Christmas jammies! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji268]
> View attachment 4599447


Love these


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> When I drove my DD and SIL to the airport in October it was early on a Saturday morning (6am). I wasn't getting out the car so I just threw a short jacket over my night gown, put on my flip flops, and didn't comb my hair. On the way home I passed a Dunkin' Donuts I forgot was along the route home. I pulled in, parked, went inside, and bought a dozen donuts for the grandkids. It wasn't until I taking off my jacket at home that I realized I walked inside DD dressed like I was!  Food makes me forget everything!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you RN .   Appreciate that you are always REaDy to help others 


RuedeNesle said:


> Minda, you have just become my Top Priority! I'm not making any plans in 2020 until you and I shop and add another red bag to your collection!  I'm going to stay or REaDy alert until we can meet up!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Feels like a monster kind of day, cause I have a [emoji817] monster list of errands today! [emoji33]


----------



## inkfade

My new Coach Rexy charm hitching a ride on my Marc Jacobs mini tag tote. The strap is Michael Kors, marked down from like $70 to $10 on the website. Super comfortable!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Feels like a monster kind of day, cause I have a [emoji817] monster list of errands today! [emoji33]
> View attachment 4599939



Such an adorable monster — hope you got all your errands done quickly


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Such an adorable monster — hope you got all your errands done quickly



Thank you, IM! [emoji173]️ I don’t know about quickly, but they’re all done, thank goodness.  My sweet DS went along and helped out.[emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

jbags07 said:


> Love these



Thanks, JB07! [emoji173]️ They were a sweet little birthday surprise from DH and the kids. DH bought them in Downtown Disney, but you may be able to get them elsewhere or online....cotton knit and super comfy!


----------



## misstrine85

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the mini? So cute!


Yes it is. And thank you. I love it ❤️

It is so durable. My 1 year old son was standing and bouncing on top of it yesterday and it just popped back into shape afterwards.


----------



## sexycombover

I've posted this in other subforums already so pardon the repeat, but I'm currently obsessed with my new unique ferragamo


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Feels like a monster kind of day, cause I have a [emoji817] monster list of errands today! [emoji33]
> View attachment 4599939


Now that's one cute monster! I want one now!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

misstrine85 said:


> Yes it is. And thank you. I love it ❤️
> 
> It is so durable. My 1 year old son was standing and bouncing on top of it yesterday and it just popped back into shape afterwards.



 
Standing and bouncing on a bag is a great endorsement! Maybe you should submit a vid to LV


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Now that's one cute monster! I want one now!!



Thanks ATB! It’s a Gucci kids bag (that I modified the strap on), and I love that it’s fun, roomy, light, and I don’t have be careful with it AT ALL.  The cutest little girl (maybe 2?) said “hi” to the monster today. [emoji7] She asked his name, and I had to come up with one on the spot....so now he’s Ralph the Monster. [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

sexycombover said:


> I've posted this in other subforums already so pardon the repeat, but I'm currently obsessed with my new unique ferragamo



Obsess away....it’s a very cute bag!  Love the flower and braid detail. [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

Addicted to bags said:


> Standing and bouncing on a bag is a great endorsement! Maybe you should submit a vid to LV


It really is. I should do that. He really likes my Ribera. He totes it around our appartment. I’ll try to remember to take a pictures the next time


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Air hobo


----------



## Cleda

Massaccesi Modena


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 2007


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Feels like a monster kind of day, cause I have a [emoji817] monster list of errands today! [emoji33]
> View attachment 4599939


When I saw the picture I KNEW it was your cute bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

Proenza Schouler PS1 Extra Large again today


----------



## jbags07

sexycombover said:


> I've posted this in other subforums already so pardon the repeat, but I'm currently obsessed with my new unique ferragamo


This is a fabulous bag!  Love how unique the design is


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks ATB! It’s a Gucci kids bag (that I modified the strap on), and I love that it’s fun, roomy, light, and I don’t have be careful with it AT ALL.  The cutest little girl (maybe 2?) said “hi” to the monster today. [emoji7] She asked his name, and I had to come up with one on the spot....so now he’s Ralph the Monster. [emoji23]


Awwww that's so cute! Glad you were able to think quickly on your feet and introduced Ralph


----------



## Lajka

Akris Ai (and Chanel no.5)  today.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta large Veneta in cervo


----------



## roundandround

sexycombover said:


> I've posted this in other subforums already so pardon the repeat, but I'm currently obsessed with my new unique ferragamo



Amazing bag! I have one Ferragamo bag and the craftmanship is superb, same with Tod's.


----------



## Shelby33

Ok now before anyone says anything, the baby said he did not WANT to sleep on the pillow. So I put my bag there.


----------



## sexycombover

Shelby33 said:


> Ok now before anyone says anything, the baby said he did not WANT to sleep on the pillow. So I put my bag there.
> View attachment 4601281



Hahaha, pillows are unsafe for babies anyway! (Lovely bag by the way)


----------



## Shelby33

sexycombover said:


> Hahaha, pillows are unsafe for babies anyway! (Lovely bag by the way)


That's right! Now you can't put anything in the crib!


----------



## Lajka

Ferragamo Mika2way and Jolie perfume by Cerchi Nell Aqua on the  road to Christmas market in Prague


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought the Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac and the Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia in an early pre-Black Friday sale they had. It's my first time buying 2 bags at once but the deals were just too good to pass up


----------



## Glttglam

I think the picture didn't attach.


----------



## RuedeNesle

This morning at Peet's before early morning grocery shopping.  Received my Tiblue collapsible straw yesterday. I haven't used it yet.  The straw color is rainbow. Also available in silver and gold (or bronze). There are a few case colors to choose from, but you know red always works for me.  
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Molly0

Lovin the silky feel of the 18 yr old leather on this one today.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Lovin the silky feel of the 18 yr old leather on this one today.
> View attachment 4601486


Love it. I immediately thought "sexy bag". Is that weird?


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's before early morning grocery shopping.  Received my Tiblue collapsible straw yesterday. I haven't used it yet.  The straw color is rainbow. Also available in silver and gold (or bronze). There are a few case colors to choose from, but you know red always works for me.
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> View attachment 4601431



I like the Hawaii charm on your red beauty .  I need to look into that straw (love the case btw) since I know straws may be eliminated soon and I should be more eco-friendly.


----------



## Narnanz

Just a switch from my Handbag of the Week for a 4 hr workday on my day off.
My semi finished Ramblers Legacy. She is all dry and I wanted to use her...and show her off.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Narnanz said:


> Just a switch from my Handbag of the Week for a 4 hr workday on my day off.
> My semi finished Ramblers Legacy. She is all dry and I wanted to use her...and show her off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601493



She is looking amazing already!  The depth of color is gorgeous.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Love it. I immediately thought "sexy bag". Is that weird?


The leather is kind of sensuous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I like the Hawaii charm on your red beauty .  I need to look into that straw (love the case btw) since I know straws may be eliminated soon and I should be more eco-friendly.


Thanks Minda!
I've always known it was the right thing to do to be eco-friendly, but it took those new paper/cardboard straws to make me do the right thing. I do not like those straws, and in SF, and Oakland, at the places I go to, If you get a straw with your drink (which they'll only give you upon request now), it's going to be a paper/cardboard straw.
I got mine on Amazon. Here's the link if you want to check them out.

https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Col...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Ok now before anyone says anything, the baby said he did not WANT to sleep on the pillow. So I put my bag there.
> View attachment 4601281



Now that's taking good advantage of a happenstance background for your bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> This morning at Peet's before early morning grocery shopping.  Received my Tiblue collapsible straw yesterday. I haven't used it yet.  The straw color is rainbow. Also available in silver and gold (or bronze). There are a few case colors to choose from, but you know red always works for me.
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> View attachment 4601431


Wow everything matches RN! Even the coffee cup and red Tiblue case. You are our official stager of all things red


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Just a switch from my Handbag of the Week for a 4 hr workday on my day off.
> My semi finished Ramblers Legacy. She is all dry and I wanted to use her...and show her off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601493


You're getting quite expert at the rehabs Naranz!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> You're getting quite expert at the rehabs Naranz!


Im learning as I go...and loving it. It just relaxing and rewarding to massage conditioner into leather and to see the end result of all your labours.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow everything matches RN! Even the coffee cup and red Tiblue case. You are our official stager of all things red


 Thanks ATB! Your compliments keep raising the bar for me!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I've always known it was the right thing to do to be eco-friendly, but it took those new paper/cardboard straws to make me do the right thing. I do not like those straws, and in SF, and Oakland, at the places I go to, If you get a straw with your drink (which they'll only give you upon request now), it's going to be a paper/cardboard straw.
> I got mine on Amazon. Here's the link if you want to check them out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Collapsible-Telescopic-Stainless-Milkshake/dp/B07SY7X8JK/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?crid=1SQ5G8JEU3KKF&keywords=tiblue+collapsible+straw&qid=1574695580&sprefix=tiblue,aps,247&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzVTdTTlpOSVhWSTlBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTQ3NzgwMUZKNjI5VjJNTEZRVSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODYzMTYzUFpUS1VDS0hQV1gzJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



Thanks for the link — will check it out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!**WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY THANKSGIVING!GOD BLESS YOU ALL!*


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Just a switch from my Handbag of the Week for a 4 hr workday on my day off.
> My semi finished Ramblers Legacy. She is all dry and I wanted to use her...and show her off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601493


This is beautiful!!


----------



## jbags07

Not a handbag, but a favorite travel bag for weekend trips, from a handmade seller on Etsy....packed and ready for the holiday weekend!  Wishing everyone a very happy and peaceful Thanksgiving


----------



## Dextersmom

At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


----------



## Glttglam

Switched into my Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel for tomorrow. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I've always known it was the right thing to do to be eco-friendly, but it took those new paper/cardboard straws to make me do the right thing. I do not like those straws, and in SF, and Oakland, at the places I go to, If you get a straw with your drink (which they'll only give you upon request now), it's going to be a paper/cardboard straw.
> I got mine on Amazon. Here's the link if you want to check them out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Reusable-Collapsible-Telescopic-Stainless-Milkshake/dp/B07SY7X8JK/ref=sr_1_3_sspa?crid=1SQ5G8JEU3KKF&keywords=tiblue+collapsible+straw&qid=1574695580&sprefix=tiblue,aps,247&sr=8-3-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzVTdTTlpOSVhWSTlBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTQ3NzgwMUZKNjI5VjJNTEZRVSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODYzMTYzUFpUS1VDS0hQV1gzJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


How do you keep it clean? I love straws! I'll be sad when they stop providing them near me.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.



I really like your new CC .  And those glam sneakers are great.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


What cute sneakers! Of course I love your new Chanel too


----------



## Addicted to bags

I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> How do you keep it clean? I love straws! I'll be sad when they stop providing them near me.


I grew up with paper straws (yes, I'm old) and use them now. I find they last for hours, even if I leave them sitting in a drink.  I'm not sure why people don't like them .


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> What cute sneakers! Of course I love your new Chanel too





Iamminda said:


> I really like your new CC .  And those glam sneakers are great.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


Thank you, IM and ATB. These P448 sneakers are super comfy and feel like Uggs and the movie was nostalgic and beautifully done, imo.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980


What a cutie and btw, you have beautiful posture.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980



I like this one — it’s really unique and special.  Is the (snake?) pattern printed on or it is real skin?  May I ask if you got this at an LC store?  You got some really pretty LCs.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I like this one — it’s really unique and special.  Is the (snake?) pattern printed on or it is real skin?  May I ask if you got this at an LC store?  You got some really pretty LCs.


Hi Minda. It is a snake pattern embossed on leather. I actually found it on Nordstrom's website. I went searching after I got the silver one. Don't know if they have any more but check as soon as you're able to or just Google. These mini's are real fun to carry. They are LE but I hope they make some more fun ones for next year.


----------



## Luv n bags

Using my Ainifeel.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> How do you keep it clean? I love straws! I'll be sad when they stop providing them near me.





muchstuff said:


> I grew up with paper straws (yes, I'm old) and use them now. I find they last for hours, even if I leave them sitting in a drink.  I'm not sure why people don't like them .


Happy Thanksgiving WE and MS!
WE, I haven't used it yet, but inside the straw is a retractable brush to help clean the inside. I'll keep you posted when I use it.
MS: I'm in my 60's and I don't remember paper straws. McDonald's is my first memory of fast food in the 60's and using straws for their vanilla milkshakes. I couldn't tell you what kind of straw they used, I just loved their milkshakes.  I was honestly okay with the change from plastic to paper because I didn't think it would matter. But, at least with the straws I've been given, if I don't drink my Pepsi, or what I get most often, Thai Iced Coffee, fast enough, I'm tasting more paper than drink. I've tried flipping them around and using both sides, but nothing works for me. I stopped asking for straws, which I guess helps the environment too, if people are using less straws of any kind.


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WE and MS!
> WE, I haven't used it yet, but inside the straw is a retractable brush to help clean the inside. I'll keep you posted when I use it.
> MS: I'm in my 60's and I don't remember paper straws. McDonald's is my first memory of fast food in the 60's and using straws for their vanilla milkshakes. I couldn't tell you what kind of straw they used, I just loved their milkshakes.  I was honestly okay with the change from plastic to paper because I didn't think it would matter. But, at least with the straws I've been given, if I don't drink my Pepsi, or what I get most often, Thai Iced Coffee, fast enough, I'm tasting more paper than drink. I've tried flipping them around and using both sides, but nothing works for me. I stopped asking for straws, which I guess helps the environment too, if people are using less straws of any kind.


Oh yeah ideally a metal reusable is the way to go. I’ve seen glass ones as well (I’m assuming some type of tempered, hard to break glass) but in our throwaway society it’ll be next to impossible to get everyone to carry their own straw.
Larger problem than straws are the takeaway cups. There’s a layer of plastic inside the cardboard making them non recyclable. (Not all, one of our local shops uses completely recyclable cardboard ones) I’ve disintegrated a Starbucks and a Tim Hortons ( CDN brand) cup and they both have that plastic layer.


----------



## muchstuff

An addendum... to be fair, the cups technically can be recycled but a lot of recycling plants won’t do it because they have to separate the plastic from the cardboard and it can jam up machinery. Starbucks is apparently working in a greener takeaway cup.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Minda. It is a snake pattern embossed on leather. I actually found it on Nordstrom's website. I went searching after I got the silver one. Don't know if they have any more but check as soon as you're able to or just Google. These mini's are real fun to carry. They are LE but I hope they make some more fun ones for next year.



Thanks .  Enjoy your holiday weekend ATB


----------



## missconvy

To grandmother’s house we go. Pumpkin creme nitro is


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


Loving your whole outfit!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, IM and ATB. These P448 sneakers are super comfy and feel like Uggs and the movie was nostalgic and beautifully done, imo.


Just love your shoes. Now I’m inspired to get a pair of glittery converse I saw recently. I don’t own any Chanel, but if I did I think I would consider the style you have. It’s really cute and fashion forward.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> Just love your shoes. Now I’m inspired to get a pair of glittery converse I saw recently. I don’t own any Chanel, but if I did I think I would consider the style you have. It’s really cute and fashion forward.





Kimbashop said:


> Loving your whole outfit!


Thank you so much, Kimbashop.


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980


Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## jbags07

Thanksgiving dinner bag...


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4602524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner bag...


This bag is pretty — your dress(?) is too


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely love this bag!


Thank you jbags! I love yours too 

Have a great Thanksgiving


----------



## Molly0

Same as yesterday but I added a beadwork strap.


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Same as yesterday but I added a beadwork strap.
> View attachment 4602568


Love that strap...Etsy?


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> This bag is pretty — your dress(?) is too




Thank you   I do ‘t do a lot of florals, but i do love Ralph Lauren floral dresses


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you jbags! I love yours too
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving



Thank you   Hope you had a great Thanksgiving too


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I grew up with paper straws (yes, I'm old) and use them now. I find they last for hours, even if I leave them sitting in a drink.  I'm not sure why people don't like them .


I remember paper straws. I remember them disintegrating because it took me too long to finish my drink. The area round me still has plastic straws. The few places that have paper; they aren't like the paper straws from my childhood. These are more like cardboard. They don't fall apart. I have no problems with them.


RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WE and MS!
> WE, I haven't used it yet, but inside the straw is a retractable brush to help clean the inside. I'll keep you posted when I use it.
> MS: I'm in my 60's and I don't remember paper straws. McDonald's is my first memory of fast food in the 60's and using straws for their vanilla milkshakes. I couldn't tell you what kind of straw they used, I just loved their milkshakes.  I was honestly okay with the change from plastic to paper because I didn't think it would matter. But, at least with the straws I've been given, if I don't drink my Pepsi, or what I get most often, Thai Iced Coffee, fast enough, I'm tasting more paper than drink. I've tried flipping them around and using both sides, but nothing works for me. I stopped asking for straws, which I guess helps the environment too, if people are using less straws of any kind.


I don't buy drinks in disposable cups except when I get a hot dog at Costco, since all I drink is water. But I really want a straw in a restaurant. I don't use one at home; I don't know why I feel I need one when I'm out.


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> Same as yesterday but I added a beadwork strap.
> View attachment 4602568


Holy cow, not only is this strap just gorgeous, but it totally changes the look of the bag!  Love it


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Love that strap...Etsy?


Thanks!  No it’s thrifted.  It appears to be hand woven.


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Holy cow, not only is this strap just gorgeous, but it totally changes the look of the bag!  Love it


Thankyou!  It was a lucky find.


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980


I saw this bag on JLo last month and intended to buy it but did not get around to it....have been looking online for the last hour and it seems to be sold out everywhere.....


----------



## houseof999

Carried Coach Dylan today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> I saw this bag on JLo last month and intended to buy it but did not get around to it....have been looking online for the last hour and it seems to be sold out everywhere.....


Ooh, where did you see JLo carrying the LC?
I haven't seen the snake pattern one I have anymore, but Bloomindales has the silver one and a black & white logo one.


----------



## Dextersmom

houseof999 said:


> Carried Coach Dylan today.
> View attachment 4602618


What a cool looking bag.


----------



## Glttglam

First day to try out my Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## missconvy

Forgot to quote


----------



## missconvy

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, where did you see JLo carrying the LC?
> I haven't seen the snake pattern one I have anymore, but Bloomindales has the silver one and a black & white logo one.



I saw it on purseblog. https://www.purseblog.com/celebriti...nd-longchamp-bags-are-this-weeks-celeb-faves/


----------



## Addicted to bags

missconvy said:


> I saw it on purseblog. https://www.purseblog.com/celebriti...nd-longchamp-bags-are-this-weeks-celeb-faves/


Thanks, I'm gonna go check it out now


----------



## Lajka

Lancel Le Huit & ANI from Nishane parfum today.


----------



## JoRW

Taking my Dionysus out for lunch with mum


----------



## muchstuff

One of my "other brands", my Arayla Harlow (@Teagaggle, bought the black boots too!)...


----------



## muchstuff

Another Arayla Harlow, in pebbled leather...


----------



## muchstuff

I'm sure I've posted these before but here they are again, a couple of Issey Miyake bags...


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, where did you see JLo carrying the LC?
> I haven't seen the snake pattern one I have anymore, but Bloomindales has the silver one and a black & white logo one.




Thank you   Debating getting the silver, just really wanted that black and white snake! Looks great with the green, doesn’t it!


----------



## jbags07

Glttglam said:


> First day to try out my Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac.


Love this color!  Such a classic style too


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm sure I've posted these before but here they are again, a couple of Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603140
> View attachment 4603141


Love these!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Love these!


Me too, but in the summer if you're shoulder carrying with sleeveless tops they feel kind of...clammy...at least, to me they do. But otherwise, great bags. EDIT: Just realized I put these on the wrong thread, sorry...


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603176
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you   Debating getting the silver, just really wanted that black and white snake! Looks great with the green, doesn’t it!


It does look great with the green 

I have the silver one too and it's super cute. Posted pics 2 or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4603398


 
I love my RM, but I really wish I had held out for red, instead of Cranberry, which is really orange.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I love my RM, but I really wish I had held out for red, instead of Cranberry, which is really orange.


Oh I think cranberry is beautiful!! I *think*this is tomato, it does have orange undertones.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I think cranberry is beautiful!! I *think*this is tomato, it does have orange undertones.


Thanks Shelby!
I never would have called it cranberry though.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Shelby!
> I never would have called it cranberry though.


Well the names she picked for her colors didn't always make sense to me!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4603398


Such a pretty color.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4603398



So pretty. Thanks for posting your beautiful RMs and introducing us to these beauties that I haven’t ever seen before.  The colors and leather always look so good.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> So pretty. Thanks for posting your beautiful RMs and introducing us to these beauties that I haven’t ever seen before.  The colors and leather always look so good.


Thank you! She really had some great bags back in the day. I've had fun hunting them down.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty color.


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

She wears my Massaccesi Flora bronze Africa very well!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wears my Massaccesi Flora bronze Africa very well!



She does, but I'm sure you wear it even better. Great pic.


----------



## stylistbydesign

muchstuff said:


> I'm sure I've posted these before but here they are again, a couple of Issey Miyake bags...
> View attachment 4603140
> View attachment 4603141



I so dig the Bao Bao IM bags!  They are the epitome of cool.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980



So cutie, and these LC bags are the perfect scale for you.  [emoji175]You’re having a Longchamp moment!


----------



## stylistbydesign

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wears my Massaccesi Flora bronze Africa very well!



You’re very fancy! [emoji6][emoji23][emoji175] Made me smile!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Pulled out an oldie but a goodie....MCM medium Visetos Shopper in the Rhombi pattern [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Pulled out an oldie but a goodie....MCM medium Visetos Shopper in the Rhombi pattern [emoji175]
> View attachment 4603772



What a special tote — love the blingy extras on it .  Hope you had a lot of good food and shopping this holiday weekend.


----------



## muchstuff

stylistbydesign said:


> I so dig the Bao Bao IM bags!  They are the epitome of cool.


Fun to carry too!


----------



## fendifemale

stylistbydesign said:


> Pulled out an oldie but a goodie....MCM medium Visetos Shopper in the Rhombi pattern [emoji175]
> View attachment 4603772


----------



## roundandround

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603176
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you   Debating getting the silver, just really wanted that black and white snake! Looks great with the green, doesn’t it!



I was debating with myself too, this bag captured my heart, so cute but it's too small  I went back to the store 3x but decided not to get....a bit bigger is what I wanted.


----------



## roundandround

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980



Waaahhhhhh, me want!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Luv n bags

Carried my Balenciaga City, the Hamilton collection.  My favorite Bal in my collection!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Carrying my new Marmont in Porcelain Rose this week 

Everything is so festive


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Forgot to post that I also took out my brand new cheerful Jimmy Choo on her maiden voyage last weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4604102


----------



## JenJBS

My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...


----------



## Luv n bags

JenJBS said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...



I love oil slick! And your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Miso Fine said:


> I love oil slick! And your bag is gorgeous!



Thank you, Miso Fine!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my new Marmont in Porcelain Rose this week
> 
> Everything is so festive



I love your new Marmont — it looks especially beautiful out and about in the festivities


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...



Wow, this beautiful oil slick (iridescent rainbow) look gives this classic a completely different vibe.  I love it a lot.  Enjoy your HG.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> I love your new Marmont — it looks especially beautiful out and about in the festivities


Thank you, sweetie Iam


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this beautiful oil slick (iridescent rainbow) look gives this classic a completely different vibe.  I love it a lot.  Enjoy your HG.



Thank you, Iamminda. The way it gives a classic purse a different vibe is exactly why I love oil slick, and got this purse.


----------



## Kimbashop

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my new Marmont in Porcelain Rose this week
> 
> Everything is so festive


SO pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...


I love the oil slick!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love the oil slick!



Thank you, Kimbashop!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Miso Fine said:


> Carried my Balenciaga City, the Hamilton collection.  My favorite Bal in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604090


Gorgeous color


----------



## Luv n bags

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous color



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballet flats.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballet flats.



I love this entire look so much DM .  Especially love your gorgeous kimono top — you have the prettiest kimono tops (I would love to play dress up in your closet and try them all on, lol)


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballet flats.



Great outfit! Lovely purse.


----------



## JenJBS

Miso Fine said:


> Carried my Balenciaga City, the Hamilton collection.  My favorite Bal in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604090



Beautiful. What color is that?


----------



## fendifemale

Man yall are hitting them with the gorgeous bags!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...


I love oil slick! Every designer bag should have oil slick as an option!
You look great!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love oil slick! Every designer bag should have oil slick as an option!
> You look great!



Thank you, Whateve! I agree that every designer bag should have an oil slick option.


----------



## Molly0

Haha I like to get out my Bow bag since it’s December, the bows always seem kind of “festive” (in my mind).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> What a special tote — love the blingy extras on it .  Hope you had a lot of good food and shopping this holiday weekend.



Thanks, IM!  We did have a great Thanksgiving....and possibly a teeny tiny bit of shopping.  [emoji23][emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

fendifemale said:


>



Thank you!  [emoji4]This bag wears like iron and is fun to carry!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Haha I like to get out my Bow bag since it’s December, the bows always seem kind of “festive” (in my mind).
> View attachment 4604433



Beautiful bag! Enjoy the holiday season.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag! Enjoy the holiday season.


Thankyou!  You as well.


----------



## Luv n bags

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful. What color is that?



Thanks.  It’s burgundy


----------



## JenJBS

Miso Fine said:


> Thanks.  It’s burgundy



Thanks. Nice, easy to remember name, instead of something more... creative/exotic.


----------



## southernbelle43

Polene Numero Un.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Spending Sunday with my iridescent Beige CF and ballet flats.


Thank you for including descriptions of your shoes now DM 

Looks like a great Brunch and shopping outfit


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  [emoji4]This bag wears like iron and is fun to carry!


I agree about the MCM canvas wearing like iron. I just purchased this Anya shopper tote but I'm not sure it's me, so still thinking about it. Showing pics from the website as I don't want to take off the protective plastic until I decide. It's on sale if anyone likes it! (Strap is super duper long even with the adjustment. I have a red LV strap I can use instead but be warned if you're short like me)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree about the MCM canvas wearing like iron. I just purchased this Anya shopper tote but I'm not sure it's me, so still thinking about it. Showing pics from the website as I don't want to take off the protective plastic until I decide. It's on sale if anyone likes it! (Strap is super duper long even with the adjustment. I have a red LV strap I can use instead but be warned if you're short like me)
> 
> View attachment 4604515
> View attachment 4604517
> View attachment 4604519


Hi ATB!
Well, you know what I *like* about it!  It looks like a nice bag, but I'm short too so I know what mean about long straps. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Well, you know what I *like* about it!  It looks like a nice bag, but I'm short too so I know what mean about long straps. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks RN. It's a very pretty blue and gorgeous red trim. It is a LV red shade so my other strap matches perfectly. Just a little heavier then I expected empty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you for including descriptions of your shoes now DM
> 
> Looks like a great Brunch and shopping outfit





Iamminda said:


> I love this entire look so much DM .  Especially love your gorgeous kimono top — you have the prettiest kimono tops (I would love to play dress up in your closet and try them all on, lol)





JenJBS said:


> Great outfit! Lovely purse.



You are all beyond sweet and I thank you. 

ATB, you are right on as we did go to brunch as well as a little local shopping. I actually finished my Christmas shopping today.  I can't believe it but it is true. 

It helps me to name my shoes because it makes me realize that I do not need to buy any more!! 

IM, this kimono is one of my recent Anthropologie finds....I got it in both of the colorways that it came in.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree about the MCM canvas wearing like iron. I just purchased this Anya shopper tote but I'm not sure it's me, so still thinking about it. Showing pics from the website as I don't want to take off the protective plastic until I decide. It's on sale if anyone likes it! (Strap is super duper long even with the adjustment. I have a red LV strap I can use instead but be warned if you're short like me)
> 
> View attachment 4604515
> View attachment 4604517
> View attachment 4604519



I saw that one when I was browsing the MCM website last night!  I like the colors and the north/south orientation.  I want the sale tote I’m eyeing to go down just a tad more....maybe tomorrow? [emoji6]


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi Demetra


----------



## Narnanz

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Demetra


That leather looks heavenly!


----------



## fendifemale

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree about the MCM canvas wearing like iron. I just purchased this Anya shopper tote but I'm not sure it's me, so still thinking about it. Showing pics from the website as I don't want to take off the protective plastic until I decide. It's on sale if anyone likes it! (Strap is super duper long even with the adjustment. I have a red LV strap I can use instead but be warned if you're short like me)
> 
> View attachment 4604515
> View attachment 4604517
> View attachment 4604519



I was eyeballing that one! I found another that caught my eye. Right now I'm carrying my Klara hobo. I really like this one though.


----------



## Dextersmom

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Demetra


What a lovely puddle your gorgeous bag makes. I love the look and I bet it feels as luscious as it looks.  How do you find the strap drop?  Can you wear it on your shoulder?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> You are all beyond sweet and I thank you.
> 
> ATB, you are right on as we did go to brunch as well as a little local shopping. I actually finished my Christmas shopping today.  I can't believe it but it is true.
> 
> It helps me to name my shoes because it makes me realize that I do not need to buy any more!!
> 
> IM, this kimono is one of my recent Anthropologie finds....I got it in both of the colorways that it came in.


I guessed correctly what your outfit was for? 
Oh I am so jealous you got your Christmas shopping done! I think I'm going to buy all my gifts online this year


----------



## scrpo83

Dextersmom said:


> What a lovely puddle your gorgeous bag makes. I love the look and I bet it feels as luscious as it looks.  How do you find the strap drop?  Can you wear it on your shoulder?



It's a bit short but I can wear it on my shoulder with no problem..my happy with puddliness (is that even a word?) of the leather..


----------



## scrpo83

Narnanz said:


> That leather looks heavenly!


Thanks..the leather is merinos in chocolate and i love how it just puddles..


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## ohmisseevee

Zhoe, by Marco Massaccesi


----------



## Cate14

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4604716



Beautiful bag! Where did you get it?


----------



## kbell

Really not a tote girl but I’m in love with this... hands down one of the best made bags I’ve ever owned. And it stays upright if only my laptop is in it. I normally hate tipsy totes but also hate the typical plasticky feeling leather of typical structured totes. This beauty is thick full grain leather with real brass hardware and smells amazing.


----------



## shoes+handbags

kbell said:


> Really not a tote girl but I’m in love with this... hands down one of the best made bags I’ve ever owned. And it stays upright if only my laptop is in it. I normally hate tipsy totes but also hate the typical plasticky feeling leather of typical structured totes. This beauty is thick full grain leather with real brass hardware and smells amazing.
> View attachment 4604853


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Cate14 said:


> Beautiful bag! Where did you get it?



Thank you, it's from J.Crew


----------



## kbell

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you! I keep putting it on my lap & sticking my face in it to inhale the glorious smell!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4604951


You. Are. Killing meeeee!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> You. Are. Killing meeeee!



I was worried for you (fainting and all) when I saw Shelby’s red beauty


----------



## Iamminda

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4604716



This bag is very hot — really like the black with the animal print.  I also like your pretty tree decorations — a bit of cool UK vibe with the red bus and phone booth (?).  (I have not done a tree in years and seeing all the lovely trees like yours on TPF is tempting me to get one, lol)


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Zhoe, by Marco Massaccesi
> 
> View attachment 4604728



Beautiful bag and S’well bottle . (I almost bought this same Teakwood bottle this week, got another one instead but yours is on my list, lol)


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and S’well bottle . (I almost bought this same Teakwood bottle this week, got another one instead but yours is on my list, lol)



Thank you! I actually had a Teakwood bottle in the regular 16oz shape/size, but it got lost during a trip to Chicago earlier this year. I have been subtly hinting for a new one  since the regular shape is better for cup holders / general hydration, while this one is better for coffee or drinks that I get to-go.



tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe
> View attachment 4605016



@tenKrat , this colorblocked Zhoe looks amazing in action!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> You. Are. Killing meeeee!


I'm sorry! I'm just so happy to have found a RM in tomato I can't stop using it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I was worried for you (fainting and all) when I saw Shelby’s red beauty


Only us bag lovers would see this as a real possibility


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Only us bag lovers would see this as a real possibility



We should almost prepare RN each time with a “Red Bag Alert” at the top of our post, lol.


----------



## Sferics

My large black Veneta. I will always come back to her


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I was worried for you (fainting and all) when I saw Shelby’s red beauty


 Thanks for worrying about me Minda! I've padded my floors for safety!


Shelby33 said:


> Only us bag lovers would see this as a real possibility






Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry! I'm just so happy to have found a RM in tomato I can't stop using it!!


Red Bag Rule #1: NEVER apologize for carrying and/or posting pics of Red bags! That's what Red bags are for!   I just have an over the top reaction to them. Like how some people see their favorite actor IRL and calmly say something intelligent, while others scream and babble something totally incoherent, or even faint!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> We should almost prepare RN each time with a “Red Bag Alert” at the top of our post, lol.


 I always think I'm ready just in case, but I'm never ready!


----------



## missconvy

ohmisseevee said:


> Zhoe, by Marco Massaccesi
> 
> View attachment 4604728


 I know how No Face is a glutton, what’s he’s holding?


----------



## missconvy

Small LC got upgraded to lunchbox as I don’t use it as a purse too often. Still debating if this was a bad idea


----------



## Addicted to bags

missconvy said:


> Small LC got upgraded to lunchbox as I don’t use it as a purse too often. Still debating if this was a bad idea


If you weren't using her much it shouldn't be a bad idea. Just keep your lunch in a plastic bag before you it into your LC. So no staining.


----------



## fendifemale

kbell said:


> Really not a tote girl but I’m in love with this... hands down one of the best made bags I’ve ever owned. And it stays upright if only my laptop is in it. I normally hate tipsy totes but also hate the typical plasticky feeling leather of typical structured totes. This beauty is thick full grain leather with real brass hardware and smells amazing.
> View attachment 4604853



That looks like it smells totally blissful. Like it should be bottled.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I saw that one when I was browsing the MCM website last night!  I like the colors and the north/south orientation.  I want the sale tote I’m eyeing to go down just a tad more....maybe tomorrow? [emoji6]


Tomorrow is here today and it's extra 20% off on the sale items!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> Carrying my new Marmont in Porcelain Rose this week
> 
> Everything is so festive





Miss_Dawn said:


> Forgot to post that I also took out my brand new cheerful Jimmy Choo on her maiden voyage last weekend



Such pretty pictures and bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4602872


Nice bag! And you have the coolest background!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4602524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner bag...


Love this squishy looking bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  No it’s thrifted.  It appears to be hand woven.


Wow! It's gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.


Beautiful everything! And I really want to watch this movie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I couldn't resist picking up one more Limited Edition LC Mini Cuir bag.
> 
> View attachment 4601979
> View attachment 4601980


Love this cutie pie bag and your "cold weather" outfit! What? It's 65°?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Air hobo


You have the coolest Bal bags!


----------



## kbell

fendifemale said:


> That looks like it smells totally blissful. Like it should be bottled.



Yesssssss!! ❤️


----------



## Lajka

Givenchy Antigona Magnolia pochette and Aziyadé perfume go to the party.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Tomorrow is here today and it's extra 20% off on the sale items!



Did you pick up anything, SM?  I saw the email this morning and ran to grab the two belt bags I’d been eyeing!!   Score [emoji1306][emoji1306][emoji1306]


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Did you pick up anything, SM?  I saw the email this morning and ran to grab the two belt bags I’d been eyeing!!   Score [emoji1306][emoji1306][emoji1306]


Ooooohhh! Can't wait to see them and yes!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful everything! And I really want to watch this movie!


Thank you. It was a wonderful movie.


----------



## catzeyez

kbell said:


> Really not a tote girl but I’m in love with this... hands down one of the best made bags I’ve ever owned. And it stays upright if only my laptop is in it. I normally hate tipsy totes but also hate the typical plasticky feeling leather of typical structured totes. This beauty is thick full grain leather with real brass hardware and smells amazing.
> View attachment 4604853


It looks like gorgeous leather and very well made! I'm not a tote girl, either, but I would definitely use a tote bag like the one you have.


----------



## catzeyez

My vintage (1999) Coach Legacy Flap looked dark brown in the last photo I posted, but it's actually black (my phone's camera captured the color more accurately this time). 

I had been admiring all of your bag charms for a while now, yet I've never owned one. So I just bought this Coach Selena Gomez rhinestone charm which I thought would go well with the Legacy's hardware color. At first I thought, "I don't know if I like it on the bag" (I'm not used to bag charms), but it's starting to grow on me. Some of the rhinestones are light pink/peachy, but the colors don't show well in the photo.


----------



## kbell

catzeyez said:


> My vintage (1999) Coach Legacy Flap looked dark brown in the last photo I posted, but it's actually black (my phone's camera captured the color more accurately this time).
> 
> I had been admiring all of your bag charms for a while now, yet I've never owned one. So I just bought this Coach Selena Gomez rhinestone charm which I thought would go well with the Legacy's hardware color. At first I thought, "I don't know if I like it on the bag" (I'm not used to bag charms), but it's starting to grow on me. Some of the rhinestones are light pink/peachy, but the colors don't show well in the photo.



love this! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the coolest Bal bags!


thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie pie bag and your "cold weather" outfit! What? It's 65°?


No Mrs. SmartyPants! We got down to 49 degrees I'll have you know! We had to put away our flip flops if you can believe it


----------



## Narnanz

My Handbag of the Week...my Mitzy.


----------



## catzeyez

kbell said:


> love this! ❤️


Thank you very much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

catzeyez said:


> My vintage (1999) Coach Legacy Flap looked dark brown in the last photo I posted, but it's actually black (my phone's camera captured the color more accurately this time).
> 
> I had been admiring all of your bag charms for a while now, yet I've never owned one. So I just bought this Coach Selena Gomez rhinestone charm which I thought would go well with the Legacy's hardware color. At first I thought, "I don't know if I like it on the bag" (I'm not used to bag charms), but it's starting to grow on me. Some of the rhinestones are light pink/peachy, but the colors don't show well in the photo.


Looks very elegant/ cute at the same time.  And it looks brand spanking new!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No Mrs. SmartyPants! We got down to 49 degrees I'll have you know! We had to put away our flip flops if you can believe it


Oh wow! That's like arctic for you right?


----------



## catzeyez

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks very elegant/ cute at the same time.  And it looks brand spanking new!


Thank you! Very nice of you to say. I'll need to condition the bag soon, though, since it's been stored away in my closet for years.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Me and my casual (too casual, lol) Sunday.  In the five years that I have owned this bag (a favorite of mine), today was the first day I adjusted the strap to wear it long (also wore it crossbody later in the day).  I have always just worn it with the strap short like a hobo.



A most rare Minda selfie [emoji7][emoji7]—Love your bag and the color of your jacket...mmmhmmmm, taro[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I totally cop to wearing Disney Christmas jammies! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji268]
> View attachment 4599447



These are cute [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> At the movies.....waiting for A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood to start.



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your blingy shoes!!!


----------



## JoRW

My kohl luggage looks light grey in the morning light!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## inkfade

Something different for me today, my canvas tote from Bloomingdale's. I wanted to bring my tablet with me to work and my crossbody was too small. Normally I use this tote for trips to and from the library because the canvas is thick and sturdy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4605563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605564



Hi Shelby!  Thanks! for the warning! Fortunately I was near a couch!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Shelby!  Thanks! for the warning! Fortunately I was near a couch!
> View attachment 4605587


Hahaha!!!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4605563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605564


That is so beautiful!  It makes me want!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Shelby!  Thanks! for the warning! Fortunately I was near a couch!
> View attachment 4605587


hahaha !


----------



## Molly0

I haven’t had “Karl” out in a while.  But I switched out the chain strap (it just looked a little “cheap” ) for a Rebecca Minkoff strap.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> That is so beautiful!  It makes me want!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! That's like arctic for you right?


Yeah, especially since 9 days ago we were in the 90's!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4605563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605564


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your blingy shoes!!!


Thank you, GL.


----------



## Kimbashop

This lovely: DeMellier midi Venice in Berry grain.


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> A most rare Minda selfie [emoji7][emoji7]—Love your bag and the color of your jacket...mmmhmmmm, taro[emoji171][emoji171]



Thanks GL .   I love that you thought of Taro as the color of my jacket, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4605563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605564



 your bag and the red bag warning


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> This lovely: DeMellier midi Venice in Berry grain.
> View attachment 4605863



Such a pretty color


----------



## Dmurphy1

This just came today and I love it even more than I thought I would !! Hermes Caravan MM. Gorgeous leather and the interior pockets and 2 outer pockets fit my life perfectly.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.



This bag is gorgeous and it looks totally fabulous on you .  And your mules are the perfect dark pink


----------



## LilMissCutie

Switched out again to my Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bucket bag. It carries a lot more than you think it would


----------



## LilMissCutie

Double post


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks GL .   I love that you thought of Taro as the color of my jacket, lol.



Obsessed with food, bags, and jewelry—in no particular order.  Oh yeah, and poker and slots—but those are not TPF approved [emoji16][emoji23].

But only Taro as in a Taro Boba, not raw taro, cuz that’s a wispy light lilac[emoji16].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.



I think Addicted2B is right—I too appreciate the shoes shoutouts too[emoji106][emoji106].  Your whole outfit is fabulous per usual, but I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ them Gucci Mules [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## chocolateolive

YSL Jamie ✌️


----------



## Dextersmom

GeorginaLavender said:


> I think Addicted2B is right—I too appreciate the shoes shoutouts too[emoji106][emoji106].  Your whole outfit is fabulous per usual, but I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ them Gucci Mules [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you so much, GL. Gucci shoes (thongs, mules, sneakers), imo, are as comfortable as they are cute. 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous and it looks totally fabulous on you .  And your mules are the perfect dark pink


You are too kind, IM. I know we are bag "cousins" on this one, as you have the Town.  I will always have a place in my heart for Balenciaga, as I was a devotee for many years.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This lovely: DeMellier midi Venice in Berry grain.
> View attachment 4605863



That color is stunning! So beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.



Extra  your red/pink Gucci mules!!


----------



## Christofle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.



Such a gorgeous bal!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That color is stunning! So beautiful!


Thank you! I seriously want more bags that are this color.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I seriously want more bags that are this color.



I can easily understand why.


----------



## Dextersmom

Christofle said:


> Such a gorgeous bal!


Thank you. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Extra  your red/pink Gucci mules!!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4606522


Beautiful! The bag and the background!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! The bag and the background!


Thanks! It passed the snow test


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw and rose gold Cole Haan sneakers.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw and rose gold Cole Haan sneakers.


Love the rainy day outfit and cute sneaks! 
We have rain today too. Let's both try to stay as dry as possible


----------



## tatertot

Carried my fire red Mulberry to breakfast and along for some holiday shopping this morning ✨


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> Carried my fire red Mulberry to breakfast and along for some holiday shopping this morning ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606720


Love that red!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw and rose gold Cole Haan sneakers.



Looking real good DM .  I especially love the extra soft way your hair looks today (hope that makes sense).


----------



## Yuki85

chocolateolive said:


> YSL Jamie [emoji111]️



This is a beautiful bag, specially the color combo [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## whateve

Carrying all weather leather because it is raining.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Mahina Babylone BB

You can find the S’mores Snack Mix at Costco.   It’s the new crack at my house.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> LV Mahina Babylone BB
> 
> You can find the S’mores Snack Mix at Costco.   It’s the new crack at my house.
> View attachment 4606850


As if we need any additional addictions. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> As if we need any additional addictions. Thanks a lot.


No problem.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking real good DM .  I especially love the extra soft way your hair looks today (hope that makes sense).


Thank you, my sweet IM. I just tried a new hair oil, so thank you for the compliment. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Love the rainy day outfit and cute sneaks!
> We have rain today too. Let's both try to stay as dry as possible


Thank you, kind ATB.  I am home safe and sound now and hope that you are too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tatertot said:


> Carried my fire red Mulberry to breakfast and along for some holiday shopping this morning ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606720


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Carrying all weather leather because it is raining.


I love Dooney AWL bags! Yours is beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this rainy day with my caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw and rose gold Cole Haan sneakers.


I love everything about your outfit and your hair! .. Those shoes!!


----------



## Dextersmom

houseof999 said:


> I love everything about your outfit and your hair! .. Those shoes!!


Thank you so much, houseof999.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Balenciaga Metal Plate City and Gucci Princetown mules in Hibiscus.


Drooling over the shoes!


----------



## Molly0

Joining in with the “Red Carriers” for tomorrow:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Joining in with the “Red Carriers” for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4607209


I wasn't ready!   BEAUTIFUL! Enjoy carrying red today!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I wasn't ready!   BEAUTIFUL! Enjoy carrying red today!
> View attachment 4607268


----------



## inkfade

Henri Bendel Spruce Street crossbody with extra chain I attached from another bag. I needed to carry a lot of things yesterday, it was my biggest bag. Trying to debate on whether to sell it, tho, because I don't use it that much anymore.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Drooling over the shoes!


Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Joining in with the “Red Carriers” for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4607209



This is beautiful (it looks similar to a Longchamp Foulonne bag that I like).


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful (it looks similar to a Longchamp Foulonne bag that I like).


Yes that’s what it is.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Yes that’s what it is.



Oh it’s so lovely.  I have only seen it in navy and brown not a gorgeous red


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Oh it’s so lovely.  I have only seen it in navy and brown not a gorgeous red


Thanks!  I conditioned the heck out of it and it’s a little slouchy now, but I kinda like it “slouchy”.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I conditioned the heck out of it and it’s a little slouchy now, but I kinda like it “slouchy”.


Slouchy is a must for me!! It looks great!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede


----------



## pmburk

Chloe Lexa in my passenger seat.


----------



## iqaganda

My Celine Mini Luggage is my companion for today..


----------



## Dmurphy1

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4607567


Wow, what a gorgeous color  !!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Lajka

Catier Le Must - all of them: bag, scarf and perfume also at my office.


----------



## Kidclarke

Using my Scary Teddy Bag by Rizzo Michelle today.


----------



## Narnanz

Kidclarke said:


> Using my Scary Teddy Bag by Rizzo Michelle today.
> View attachment 4608315


Cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day. It was a Coach kind of way.


----------



## Narnanz

Helen today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. It was a Coach kind of way.



Hi SM! I hope your week has been going well!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM! I hope your week has been going well!  Have a great weekend!


Thank you RN! It's late for my standard, but I finally have some time to decorate so that's a good thing!
How are you doing?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. It was a Coach kind of way.


So so cute!


----------



## Narnanz

Just a quick switch out for the Oroton shoulder bag I got thrifting today for $6. Fabulous soft red leather. Few pen marks I cant get out but that doesn't matter. Think it's a small version of Oroton Kiera. She only just fits keys phone and sunglasses case.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. It was a Coach kind of way.



Now I gotta get mine of out storage! Is this the mini or the normal size?


----------



## TraGiv

Today I carried:


----------



## Addicted to bags

It was raining lightly here today so I brought out a Marc Jacobs crossbody. I don't remember the name but the bag is about 3-4 years old and is shaped like a old fashioned fisherman's basket. It's also reversible to the red interior.


----------



## JoRW

chocolateolive said:


> YSL Jamie ✌️


Wow this is stunning!


----------



## JoRW

Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> It was raining lightly here today so I brought out a Marc Jacobs crossbody. I don't remember the name but the bag is about 3-4 years old and is shaped like a old fashioned fisherman's basket. It's also reversible to the red interior.
> 
> View attachment 4608788



This is adorable.  [emoji173]️ Marc Jacobs has done some super clever and innovative designs!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires aka Scam Bag [emoji6]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. It was a Coach kind of way.



Perfect for the season!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> It was raining lightly here today so I brought out a Marc Jacobs crossbody. I don't remember the name but the bag is about 3-4 years old and is shaped like a old fashioned fisherman's basket. It's also reversible to the red interior.
> 
> View attachment 4608788



oh that is so cool that it is reversible—do you wear it as a red bag sometimes?


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires aka Scam Bag [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4608814



I love their holiday design this year so much — wish they had made a fabric/nylon tote with this design, lol.  Glad to see you are enjoying your stylish MP


----------



## Debbie65

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!



My Chanel 19C/20C Flap


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I love their holiday design this year so much — wish they had made a fabric/nylon tote with this design, lol.  Glad to see you are enjoying your stylish MP


Me too!  If LV had made a reusable bag in this print, watch out!!  Although people are trying to get their hands on just the paper one.....I can't imagine if it was reusable.   What I would love to see is a nylon version, and the proceeds go to charity (you could buy one with an LV purchase).   My CA was kind enough to give my youngest DD the small size holiday bag for her "collection", so she is thrilled.   The MP is definitely a fave of mine--maybe even my fave over the past year or so.


----------



## coolmelondew

Saint Laurent sac de jour


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lajka said:


> Catier Le Must - all of them: bag, scarf and perfume also at my office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608194


Love everything!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> It was raining lightly here today so I brought out a Marc Jacobs crossbody. I don't remember the name but the bag is about 3-4 years old and is shaped like a old fashioned fisherman's basket. It's also reversible to the red interior.
> 
> View attachment 4608788


So cool! Can you show us the reverse side when you have the chance? No pressure tho!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coolmelondew said:


> Saint Laurent sac de jour
> 
> View attachment 4608907


So elegant!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Now I gotta get mine of out storage! Is this the mini or the normal size?


It's the mini. What do you have?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kidclarke said:


> Using my Scary Teddy Bag by Rizzo Michelle today.
> View attachment 4608315


So fun!!! I'm gonna use a fun bag today too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I conditioned the heck out of it and it’s a little slouchy now, but I kinda like it “slouchy”.


I love it slouchy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4606522


Yikes!!!!!
Still a gorgeous photo,  and the red bag is gorgeous with the white background. Totally Christmas-y!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires aka Scam Bag [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4608814


Very festive!!! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> My Chanel 19C/20C Flap


Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.



That is a fun bag! Love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you RN! It's late for my standard, but I finally have some time to decorate so that's a good thing!
> How are you doing?


I'm glad you finally have time to decorate! Once our tree is up the grandkids and I really get into the holiday spirit! 
I'm doing well! Thanks for asking!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> It's the mini. What do you have?


The normal size, it was one of my great Goodwill finds. I was so shocked when I had it authenticated and it came up in genuine. Worth the $20! Only missing the Coach swing tag.


----------



## lenarmc

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires aka Scam Bag [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4608814



Not a fan of the bag, but I like this strap out of all of the ones that I’ve seen. I’m such a pink person, but this would be my strap of choice. The holiday packaging is so cool. Makes me want to buy something just to get the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> The normal size, it was one of my great Goodwill finds. I was so shocked when I had it authenticated and it came up in genuine. Worth the $20! Only missing the Coach swing tag.


Nice! What color is yours? Please post a pic!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

NateSelwyn25 said:


> The normal size, it was one of my great Goodwill finds. I was so shocked when I had it authenticated and it came up in genuine. Worth the $20! Only missing the Coach swing tag.


If you contact Coach with the serial number, they will send you a tag that matches your bag for free, if you want one. I found a coach bag at a thrift store without the tag and asked for one from the company. I got it very quickly.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4606522


Wow what a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a gorgeous photo!


Totally!  Vogue magazine worthy!


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a gorgeous photo!


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Yikes!!!!!
> Still a gorgeous photo,  and the red bag is gorgeous with the white background. Totally Christmas-y!


Haha thanks! I didn't even notice it was Christmas-y! I have to get a picture of this in the sun, the color is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Me too!  If LV had made a reusable bag in this print, watch out!!  Although people are trying to get their hands on just the paper one.....I can't imagine if it was reusable.   What I would love to see is a nylon version, and the proceeds go to charity (you could buy one with an LV purchase).   My CA was kind enough to give my youngest DD the small size holiday bag for her "collection", so she is thrilled.   The MP is definitely a fave of mine--maybe even my fave over the past year or so.



What a great idea — a reusable tote with some proceeds to charity (you need to tell your contacts/people about this idea ).  Have you seen the post where someone framed the shopping bag in a white double frame?  So pretty.  Maybe I will try it since I have 2 bags.  Your DD has quite a collection of these gorgeous shopping bags doesn’t she?   Have a great weekend SBD .


----------



## Luv n bags

JenJBS said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Don't need this big a bag for Church, but can't resist taking my new Pretty out for a spin. Still can't believe I got my HG purse...



What size is this? Small or medium?


----------



## JenJBS

Miso Fine said:


> What size is this? Small or medium?



Small. But keep in mind that I'm only 4'11", so bags look bigger on me than on most people.


----------



## Luv n bags

JenJBS said:


> Small. But keep in mind that I'm only 4'11", so bags look bigger on me than on most people.



I have my eye on a small.  Yours looked pretty big.  I thought it was a medium size.  I better try it on in person.


----------



## JenJBS

Miso Fine said:


> I have my eye on a small.  Yours looked pretty big.  I thought it was a medium size.  I better try it on in person.



I originally thought it was a medium too, but checked and confirmed it was a small.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> oh that is so cool that it is reversible—do you wear it as a red bag sometimes?


No, I forget to


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.


Love the little shoes charm


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my dark red Chanel medium CF and sneakers.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today Gucci scarf, Chanel cap and Chanel Le Boy bag.


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Veneta mini tiger. For good luck today~~ Go Tigers!


----------



## Lajka

Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini tiger. For good luck today~~ Go Tigers!


That is a really cute mini jbags! Go Tigers


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my dark red Chanel medium CF and sneakers.



Ooooh, this dark red is so pretty.  What a stylish look .  Have a good weekend DM


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini tiger. For good luck today~~ Go Tigers!



What a cutie!!  Good luck to your team (especially if a post season bowl game is on the line, lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my dark red Chanel medium CF and sneakers.


Very pretty!



LucyMadrid said:


> Today Gucci scarf, Chanel cap and Chanel Le Boy bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609240


Love!



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4609242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta mini tiger. For good luck today~~ Go Tigers!


Such a cute bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga 05 Day bag ...


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a really cute mini jbags! Go Tigers


Thank you   Small but mighty!


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie!!  Good luck to your team (especially if a post season bowl game is on the line, lol)


Thank you, and thank you   Yes, post season!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 05 Day bag ...
> 
> View attachment 4609472



Now that is one gorgeous bag! The leather looks amazing, and i love the edginess


----------



## JoRW

Out for brunch on this gorgeous sunny Sunday


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! What color is yours? Please post a pic!!!


It's the same dark red patent as your mini bag, I'll bring her out tomorrow and post it in the Red Bags thread(I have to post an image of my new red Coach Grace 20 there as well)


Kimbashop said:


> If you contact Coach with the serial number, they will send you a tag that matches your bag for free, if you want one. I found a coach bag at a thrift store without the tag and asked for one from the company. I got it very quickly.


Excellent information! I'll email them and see what they can do.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thanks, SM.


Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iamminda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, this dark red is so pretty.  What a stylish look .  Have a good weekend DM
Click to expand...

Thank you, sweet IM and I wish you a relaxing weekend.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Now that is one gorgeous bag! The leather looks amazing, and i love the edginess


The old chèvre leather is always beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

NateSelwyn25 said:


> It's the same dark red patent as your mini bag


Oh wow! Can't wait to see it. I ca imagine how stunning it is. I would love to find one so I can use the small and the large together, if it is big enough for the look.


----------



## misstrine85

Running errands ❤️


----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies, my Lancel Easy Flirt walks on Charles Bridge, Prague.


----------



## LuvNLux

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, my Lancel Easy Flirt walks on Charles Bridge, Prague.
> View attachment 4609768



Thank you, thank you for this heart-stopping photo!  Just outstandingly beautiful. I have always dreamed of going there.  But scary for your gorgeous bag!  How brave you are.  Luv the bag style & color, what brand?


----------



## Lajka

LuvNLux said:


> Thank you, thank you for this heart-stopping photo!  Just outstandingly beautiful. I have always dreamed of going there.  But scary for your gorgeous bag!  How brave you are.  Luv the bag style & color, what brand?


Thank you, I hope you will visit Prague soon 
The bag is a french brand Lancel and this model is Easy Flirt, the lighter version of Premier Flirt.


----------



## Molly0

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, my Lancel Easy Flirt walks on Charles Bridge, Prague.
> View attachment 4609768


Great shot!  & gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## whateve

NateSelwyn25 said:


> It's the same dark red patent as your mini bag, I'll bring her out tomorrow and post it in the Red Bags thread(I have to post an image of my new red Coach Grace 20 there as well)
> 
> Excellent information! I'll email them and see what they can do.





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! Can't wait to see it. I ca imagine how stunning it is. I would love to find one so I can use the small and the large together, if it is big enough for the look.


My daughter has that one! I picked it out in the store and practically forced it on her because it was so beautiful and didn't think I could justify it for myself.


----------



## lenarmc

New to me 3.1 Phillip Lim Mini Pashli


----------



## ohmisseevee

After getting our Christmas tree today, took my LV Croisette out to errands and game night with my friends! I also tried my hand at tying a twilly... Not feeling confident in how it turned out but I like knowing that the leather handle is protected. And it leaves a lot of options for adding a pop of color


----------



## jbags07

Narnanz said:


> Just a quick switch out for the Oroton shoulder bag I got thrifting today for $6. Fabulous soft red leather. Few pen marks I cant get out but that doesn't matter. Think it's a small version of Oroton Kiera. She only just fits keys phone and sunglasses case.
> View attachment 4608699


Super cute, love the color, and holy cow what a deal


----------



## jbags07

stylistbydesign said:


> Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires aka Scam Bag [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4608814


Love it with the blue strap


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.


This is just too cute!


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my dark red Chanel medium CF and sneakers.


Love this whole look! Gorgeous bag and brooch


----------



## kbell

Last night for the office Christmas party...


----------



## jbags07

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, my Lancel Easy Flirt walks on Charles Bridge, Prague.
> View attachment 4609768


Gorgeous backdrop, and the bag colors are amazing


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> After getting our Christmas tree today, took my LV Croisette out to errands and game night with my friends! I also tried my hand at tying a twilly... Not feeling confident in how it turned out but I like knowing that the leather handle is protected. And it leaves a lot of options for adding a pop of color


Love this style, and i think the twilly looks


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Love this style, and i think the twilly looks



Thank you!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> Love this whole look! Gorgeous bag and brooch


Thank you so much, jbags07.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> View attachment 4610377
> View attachment 4610378


You and your Evie look wonderful.  I also love your necklace.  I hope you were on your way somewhere fun.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> View attachment 4610377
> View attachment 4610378



This looks so pretty and unique with the twilly as a strap — what a stylish idea


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Evie look wonderful.  I also love your necklace.  I hope you were on your way somewhere fun.





Iamminda said:


> This looks so pretty and unique with the twilly as a strap — what a stylish idea


Thank you DM and Minda 

Does Nordy's Holiday party count as fun?


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Last night for the office Christmas party...
> View attachment 4610295



This is so beautiful— is this a S Coppola clutch?   I haven’t seen it in this gorgeous gold (just mono I think).


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful— is this a S Coppola clutch?   I haven’t seen it in this gorgeous gold (just mono I think).


 Thank you!  Yes it is the S C clutch - perfect for evenings. I love the gold


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> This is just too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> View attachment 4610377
> View attachment 4610378


Love the WHOLE look AB!  And this is the first time I've seen you with heels. You look soooo good!


----------



## roundandround

Ferragamo Stella for some christmas shopping love this bag 





Hmm fixed the hemline after seeing the shot A good tip for me, taking a picture of my attire before going out ....if you're in a hurry, things happened....not that we don't have full length mirrors at home


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella for some christmas shopping love this bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610519
> 
> 
> Hmm fixed the hemline after seeing the shot


Simply smashing!!!


----------



## Molly0

haha I picked up this Kipling to use as a shopping tote, but I threw my wallet & stuff in it & now I can’t stop using it for a Purse! It’s just so light! & there’s something about that crinkle gold nylon and pretty blue interior. haha go figure!


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> View attachment 4610377
> View attachment 4610378


Now that is just stunning!  I have not ever seen the Evelyne wrapped like thst, and its just


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you DM and Minda
> 
> Does Nordy's Holiday party count as fun?


ATB, it definitely does and I kid you not,  that is where I went last night too!!! We are on the same wavelength.  The one time a year I go to the mall on a weekend. 
I go with the same girlfriend every year, as it is kind of our tradition.  It seemed especially crowded last night to me.  Did you get anything fun?  
I picked up a couple of Wildfox sweatshirts (they feel like pajamas), a few stocking stuffers, my Diptyque perfume I was running low on and.....my one unexpected item....a pair of black Chanel sneakers.  They are sporty and cute and more comfortable than I expected.


----------



## Shelby33

Something that can take A LOT of rain today.


----------



## Shelby33

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, my Lancel Easy Flirt walks on Charles Bridge, Prague.
> View attachment 4609768


Beautiful photo and bag!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the WHOLE look AB!  And this is the first time I've seen you with heels. You look soooo good!


Probably the last time you'll see me in heels too  
My feet just can't handle it anymore. Grabbing too many steps so that even my Nikes hurt sometimes


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Now that is just stunning!  I have not ever seen the Evelyne wrapped like thst, and its just


Thank you jbags 
It does make it a little dressier.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> ATB, it definitely does and I kid you not,  that is where I went last night too!!! We are on the same wavelength.  The one time a year I go to the mall on a weekend.
> I go with the same girlfriend every year, as it is kind of our tradition.  It seemed especially crowded last night to me.  Did you get anything fun?
> I picked up a couple of Wildfox sweatshirts (they feel like pajamas), a few stocking stuffers, my Diptyque perfume I was running low on and.....my one unexpected item....a pair of black Chanel sneakers.  They are sporty and cute and more comfortable than I expected.


Ooooh, Chanel sneakers? Can't wait to see them! I have a hard time finding shoes that fit my feet comfortably (even sneakers) so I'll just have to admire them on you. 

Let's see, I bought a Longchamp tote for travel, some Munro boots that I hope will be comfortable, a Caraa backpack for working out, and some more Revitalash cause man my eyelashes are the longest they have ever been since I started using it! And I know what you mean about going the mall on a weekend (during Christmas!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Probably the last time you'll see me in heels too
> My feet just can't handle it anymore. Grabbing too many steps so that even my Nikes hurt sometimes


I have just gotten the Altra Torin Plush 4.0. You can get them from REI. For walking,  they are soooooo comfy!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Something that can take A LOT of rain today.
> View attachment 4610627


Rain... you and I both!
Lovely picture and bag BTW!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I have just gotten the Altra Torin Plush 4.0. You can get them from REI. For walking,  they are soooooo comfy!!!!


Hmmmm, I'll check out, thanks SSSSSSmama!


----------



## Yuki85

Molly0 said:


> haha I picked up this Kipling to use as a shopping tote, but I threw my wallet & stuff in it & now I can’t stop using it for a Purse! It’s just so light! & there’s something about that crinkle gold nylon and pretty blue interior. haha go figure!
> View attachment 4610531



Happy to see that someone is still using a low brand bag out of all high end brand! Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Rain... you and I both!
> Lovely picture and bag BTW!


Thank you! And yes very gloomy out there today!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> haha I picked up this Kipling to use as a shopping tote, but I threw my wallet & stuff in it & now I can’t stop using it for a Purse! It’s just so light! & there’s something about that crinkle gold nylon and pretty blue interior. haha go figure!
> View attachment 4610531



Kipling bags are great (love the little gorilla charms too).  This one in gold is pretty fancy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> haha I picked up this Kipling to use as a shopping tote, but I threw my wallet & stuff in it & now I can’t stop using it for a Purse! It’s just so light! & there’s something about that crinkle gold nylon and pretty blue interior. haha go figure!
> View attachment 4610531


LOVE this color!!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmmm, I'll check out, thanks SSSSSSmama!



I love my Altras!  I bought them for the year of Disney, and they’ve been great.  I purchased from Amazon (free returns), and wore my normal size.


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> Last night for the office Christmas party...
> View attachment 4610295



Stunning bag, kbell!


----------



## Molly0

Yuki85 said:


> Happy to see that someone is still using a low brand bag out of all high end brand! Love it!!


Oh yes! Equal opportunity when it comes to bags!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE this color!!!!!


I seem to be yearning for something a little “festive” lately.


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> Stunning bag, kbell!



Thank you!!


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooooh, Chanel sneakers? Can't wait to see them! I have a hard time finding shoes that fit my feet comfortably (even sneakers) so I'll just have to admire them on you.
> 
> Let's see, I bought a Longchamp tote for travel, some Munro boots that I hope will be comfortable, a Caraa backpack for working out, and some more Revitalash cause man my eyelashes are the longest they have ever been since I started using it! And I know what you mean about going the mall on a weekend (during Christmas!)



I have a hard time finding shoes too, and Munro works great for me...very comfy and wonderful arch support...some styles need to be broken in by wearing a few times tho, so wear them for a few short outings before you do a lot of walking in them....


----------



## pmburk

Chanel In the Business large camera bag.


----------



## jbags07

pmburk said:


> Chanel In the Business large camera bag.


Stunning...absolutely love the color...nice to see one of these that isn’t black


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> H Evelyne bag with a maxi twilly as a strap
> 
> View attachment 4610377
> View attachment 4610378


Wassssup, hot stuff?!   I love all the colors of the twilly + Evie.  And you're wearing 250 step shoes?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.


You know this is a fave of mine!  So fun. Did you get your new bag from MCM yet?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Very festive!!! Love it!





lenarmc said:


> Not a fan of the bag, but I like this strap out of all of the ones that I’ve seen. I’m such a pink person, but this would be my strap of choice. The holiday packaging is so cool. Makes me want to buy something just to get the bag!





jbags07 said:


> Love it with the blue strap



Thank you kindly!   I definitely think LV should make more of these straps separately, in different color combos.  I mean, I'd buy them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> I have a hard time finding shoes too, and Munro works great for me...very comfy and wonderful arch support...some styles need to be broken in by wearing a few times tho, so wear them for a few short outings before you do a lot of walking in them....


Thanks for the tips jbags


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Wassssup, hot stuff?!   I love all the colors of the twilly + Evie.  And you're wearing 250 step shoes?


More like 50 step shoes  My dogs were barking after the event


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> I love their holiday design this year so much — wish they had made a fabric/nylon tote with this design, lol.  Glad to see you are enjoying your stylish MP



+1 [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.



I have bag + plants envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> What a great idea — a reusable tote with some proceeds to charity (you need to tell your contacts/people about this idea ).  Have you seen the post where someone framed the shopping bag in a white double frame?  So pretty.  Maybe I will try it since I have 2 bags.  Your DD has quite a collection of these gorgeous shopping bags doesn’t she?   Have a great weekend SBD .



Framing the LV Bag?!?  Genius!!!  I bought a bunch of LVs before the holiday bag came out—I guess it’s time to go shopping again[emoji16].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you DM and Minda
> 
> Does Nordy's Holiday party count as fun?



What?!? You went shopping in heels?!? I’m not worthy!!!! [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> What?!? You went shopping in heels?!? I’m not worthy!!!! [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


I drank a glass of wine so I was on a cloud  SBD will tell you what a cheap date I am


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> I drank a glass of wine so I was on a cloud  SBD will tell you what a cheap date I am



[emoji16][emoji23].  It’s cuz you weigh 90lbs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> I have bag + plants envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


LOLOL!!!
Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji16][emoji23].  It’s cuz you weigh 90lbs.


This is soooo true!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Wassssup, hot stuff?!   I love all the colors of the twilly + Evie.  And you're wearing *250* *step* shoes?






stylistbydesign said:


> You know this is a fave of mine!  So fun. Did you get your new bag from MCM yet?


Thank you! Yes it arrived.  I'm waiting for another one to arrive to compare/ contrast to decide what my next *STEP* will be! 



Addicted to bags said:


> More like *50 step* shoes  My dogs were barking after the event


Awwww! LOLOL!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4611341


Shelby33, I think you have a “goto” there!  The two of you are a great team! Love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Shelby33, I think you have a “goto” there!  The two of you are a great team! Love it!


Thanks! It's definitely becoming a "goto"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB.


Love this! . . .but I want to get a glimpse of that cool tree too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Love this! . . .but I want to get a glimpse of that cool tree too!


Awwww thank you! It's definitely non traditional.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww thank you! It's definitely non traditional.
> Here you go. I designed it so that it would cast a shadow on the ceiling too. I had a late start in decorating this year so I have a lot to do.
> It's a corner tree.


Awesome!  Gorgeous!  Brilliant!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sunshine mama said:


> @Kidclarke I'm using my fun bag today.


Love it!! Fun bags are...so fun!!


----------



## Kidclarke

Narnanz said:


> Cool bag!


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Jennifer Tattanelli metallic hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Jennifer Tattanelli metallic hobo
> View attachment 4611477


Such a cool bag, especially with the iridescent weaving.


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool bag, especially with the iridescent weaving.


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB.


stunning bag and photo. I love pink and black together. such a great looking bag


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Jennifer Tattanelli metallic hobo
> View attachment 4611477


 WOW


----------



## Molly0

tenKrat said:


> Jennifer Tattanelli metallic hobo
> View attachment 4611477


Very nice!  I just love metallics this time of year.


----------



## Porschenality

My Mono Neverful GM


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Jennifer Tattanelli metallic hobo
> View attachment 4611477


Very similar to the BV Veneta.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB.



I love this gorgeous bag of yours — truly special.  And it looks so good against your pretty tree.  I also want to see a better picture of your tree (it looks kinda like a tulle tree skirt there?).


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB.


Beautiful bag and photo!!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Latest edition to my red family. This little darling can hold a surprising amount of my random crap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> stunning bag and photo. I love pink and black together. such a great looking bag


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag of yours — truly special.  And it looks so good against your pretty tree.  I also want to see a better picture of your tree (it looks kinda like a tulle tree skirt there?).


Thank you IM!



Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo!!


Thank you Shelby!


----------



## Molly0

I’m loving the convenience  of this metallic bucket lately.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I’m loving the convenience  of this metallic bucket lately.
> View attachment 4611913



Usually not a fan of mixed metals, but this... WOW! Beautiful! What designer is it?


----------



## Lajka

YOU ARE SO NICE COMMUNITY! Thanks to all for your likes and kind words.  

And here my Burberry Gossford and D&G Sicily 2003 perfume ony business trip to Bratislava, Slovakia, by train.  I love this super - huge, but really elegant versatile bag. I could wear it for travelling, business meeting, shopping, party as well...


----------



## Lajka

I like it! Please could you ad a photo with a cliiped buckle? I guess it must be an interesting shape.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Usually not a fan of mixed metals, but this... WOW! Beautiful! What designer is it?


Believe it or not. . . this is “Juicy Couture”!  I know! I know! My impression of JC has always been “ not for me thanks!”  . . . But . . .this one I love. It is finished so nicely with great hardware & zippers!  Go figure!





Lajka said:


> I like it! Please could you ad a photo with a cliiped buckle? I guess it must be an interesting shape.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4611947
> 
> Believe it or not. . . this is “Juicy Couture”!  I know! I know! My impression of JC has always been “ not for me thanks!”  . . . But . . .this one I love. It is finished so nicely with great hardware & zippers!  Go figure!



I think it's fun when a brand can surprise us with something great! Thanks for the info, and the pic of your lovely bag.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> I think it's fun when a brand can surprise us with something great! Thanks for the info, and the pic of your lovely bag.


Thanks!  I always enjoy your gorgeous photos and the perfume pairings!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bag today proenza mini


----------



## Narnanz

Still in my Handbag Of the Week Oroton Sig tote.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4611947
> 
> Believe it or not. . . this is “Juicy Couture”!  I know! I know! My impression of JC has always been “ not for me thanks!”  . . . But . . .this one I love. It is finished so nicely with great hardware & zippers!  Go figure!


Some Juicy Couture bags are really nice! They are the ones that don't look like Juicy Couture! I found an understated one with luscious leather.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4611946



What a beautiful picture .   Love this blue against the pristine snow.  Looks cold — stay warm


----------



## houseof999

Coach X Kaffe Fassett Academy crossbody


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach X Kaffe Fassett Academy crossbody
> View attachment 4612187


This is such a cool bag!


----------



## Beauty2c

Always admired the Bao Bao Miyake Origami bag. Finally got one. Love the bright red color with a pop of contrasting color handle.


----------



## Narnanz

lilinko said:


> Always admired the Bao Bao Miyake Origami bag. Finally got one. Love the bright red color with a pop of contrasting color handle.


Fabulous Colour!


----------



## muchstuff

lilinko said:


> Always admired the Bao Bao Miyake Origami bag. Finally got one. Love the bright red color with a pop of contrasting color handle.


Great colour!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Some Juicy Couture bags are really nice! They are the ones that don't look like Juicy Couture! I found an understated one with luscious leather.


Yup, I agree. The leather on this one is nice cowhide.  Doesn’t seem over processed and actually has a “lux” leather smell, but what surprised me was how well it is finished with sturdy interior zip, and nice quality lining.  (My first thought was “this bag puts Coach and MK to shame”). Not that I’m knocking them cuz I do like them, but not their plastic interior zippers.


----------



## JenJBS

My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying this pink beauty the last 3 days. I need to switch.
Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in fuchsia


----------



## ohmisseevee

Took my YSL Mini Lou camera bag out to watch a local production of a Pride and Prejudice musical tonight!


----------



## JoRW

Work bound...again


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Moved into this soon as it arrived Saturday! Coach X Kaffe Fassett Troupe crossbody from NM.
> View attachment 4599295


Are you still loving it?


----------



## houseof999

Lee22 said:


> Are you still loving it?


Oh yes! It's not going anywhere. I added one more KF bag to my collection. I have 3 now. Green floral Marleigh, this crossbody and the blue floral academy crossbody. I am thinking about adding the yellow and purple floral academy sometime in future as it's currently sold out.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Oh yes! It's not going anywhere. I added one more KF bag to my collection. I have 3 now. Green floral Marleigh, this crossbody and the blue floral academy crossbody. I am thinking about adding the yellow and purple floral academy sometime in future as it's currently sold out.


Thank you  I have been holding off thinking that I might only enjoy the bag for a short time then it would end as shelf ware. And Although I love receiving flowers I don’t wear them but wanted to have at least one KF in my collection and thought this style might fit the bill. One popped up on Neiman Marcus website and grabbed it so hoping I like it. Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Lee22 said:


> Thank you  I have been holding off thinking that I might only enjoy the bag for a short time then it would end as shelf ware. And Although I love receiving flowers I don’t wear them but wanted to have at least one KF in my collection and thought this style might fit the bill. One popped up on Neiman Marcus website and grabbed it so hoping I like it. Thanks!


It's a small bag. It holds less than the academy and you can't stuff it as you please or else it won't close. It helps to keep it as it matches my jacket. Lol! I kept it because I have smaller wallets I can switch to. I haven't tried to fit a full size wallet in it but I do wish it had an outer back pocket.


----------



## inkfade

My new Coach Dylan 10.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture .   Love this blue against the pristine snow.  Looks cold — stay warm


It does look blue! It was so bright with the snow, it's actually black


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> It does look blue! It was so bright with the snow, it's actually black



Lol, I am a little color blind. Gorgeous black


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Michael Kors Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia.


----------



## Shelby33

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Michael Kors Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia.


Love this color! Especially this time of year!


----------



## Kidclarke

Carrying my Harveys Star Wars bag today.


----------



## Glttglam

Shelby33 said:


> Love this color! Especially this time of year!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I am a little color blind. Gorgeous black


No it's not you, it does look blue!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this pink beauty the last 3 days. I need to switch.
> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in fuchsia


Gorgeous  i already have a few Sabrinas, but this color! Its stunning


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> My new Coach Dylan 10.
> 
> View attachment 4612773


So adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer! 
I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.


----------



## misstrine85

On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Congratulations!!!!
Hope your new life is filled with true joy,  and many blessings!!!!!!
And your vintage bag looks great!


----------



## leechiyong

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Best wishes!


----------



## Shelby33

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Congratulations!! Have a wonderful day!! 
(Maybe it's just me but if you look at your picture long enough it feels like you're moving. Either that or I took the wrong meds.)


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer!
> I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
> I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.


Oh! I thought it said "paper shooting" at first. I don't know what's wrong with me today but the bag is great!! I like how it has 2 different sides!


----------



## Molly0

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35


Great shot! And Congratulations!


----------



## Yuki85

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35



Congratulations [emoji322][emoji323] how exciting!! Love your speedy 35!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer!
> I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
> I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.


So cute, I love it!!! It's so whimsical


----------



## JenJBS

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35



Congratulations! Hope your big day is perfect!


----------



## Narnanz

My rehabbed Patricia.


----------



## Iamminda

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35



Congrats in advance


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer!
> I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
> I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.



Super cool looking SSM.  It reminds me of lunch bag purses from years and years ago (not the Balenciaga ones from recent years).


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday, everyone. Today I am carrying my 225 Reissue and wearing my new 20C Chanel sneakers.


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday was Prada...


----------



## Yuki85

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4613543



May I ask the name of the bag? It is beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Oh! I thought it said "paper shooting" at first. I don't know what's wrong with me today but the bag is great!! I like how it has 2 different sides!


Thank you! 


Addicted to bags said:


> So cute, I love it!!! It's so whimsical


Thank you AB! 



Narnanz said:


> My rehabbed Patricia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613645


Looks like it's brand new!



Iamminda said:


> Super cool looking SSM.  It reminds me of lunch bag purses from years and years ago (not the Balenciaga ones from recent years).


Thank you! And I really liked those too, but I need handles. The Bal shopping bags are cute too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, everyone. Today I am carrying my 225 Reissue and wearing my new 20C Chanel sneakers.


Appreciate the separate shoe close up pic DM  
Are those the ones you bought while at the Nordy Sale?

You're looking great as usual and I really like your pleated skirt. I can't wear that style cause I'm too short  You must be nice and tall


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, everyone. Today I am carrying my 225 Reissue and wearing my new 20C Chanel sneakers.



I absolutely adore this Reissue with the chevron pattern . And great looking sneakers too. Have a lovely weekend, lovely DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue


Such a pretty red!


----------



## Shelby33

Yuki85 said:


> May I ask the name of the bag? It is beautiful.


Thanks! It's the Clara Flap Bag from Hayden Harnett, 2008. The lining is awesome!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, everyone. Today I am carrying my 225 Reissue and wearing my new 20C Chanel sneakers.


You always look so gorgeous! I mean every day!!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Going bold today with my Coach Cassie in Cherry colorway and my one of my favorite coats.


----------



## muchstuff

Today is Chanel...


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> You always look so gorgeous! I mean every day!!


Oh my goodness, Shelby33, what a kind thing to say.  Thank you so much.  I felt so tired this week and your comment brought tears to my eyes (in a good way). 


Addicted to bags said:


> Appreciate the separate shoe close up pic DM
> Are those the ones you bought while at the Nordy Sale?
> 
> You're looking great as usual and I really like your pleated skirt. I can't wear that style cause I'm too short  You must be nice and tall


Thank you so much,  ATB. 
Yes, these are the sneakers I got at the Nordstrom party. 
I may be tall (5'8 1/2), my friend, but you are so lean and fit and with your gorgeous posture, you can pull off many looks that I can't. 



Iamminda said:


> I absolutely adore this Reissue with the chevron pattern . And great looking sneakers too. Have a lovely weekend, lovely DM


Thank you, my darling IM. Wishing us all a peaceful weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Today is Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4614112



This is such a beautiful hobo


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> Congratulations!! Have a wonderful day!!
> (Maybe it's just me but if you look at your picture long enough it feels like you're moving. Either that or I took the wrong meds.)


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Today is Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4614112


Now that's cool looking. May I ask what year this is from and it's name?


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful hobo


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Now that's cool looking. May I ask what year this is from and it's name?


It’s called a square quilt hobo and it’s from 2005. I’m not a huge Chanel fan but every now and again I find a style I like.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Today is Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4614112









 Wow ! What a very special and rare treasure 
I LOVE it


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow ! What a very special and rare treasure
> I LOVE it


Thanks, nice to see you here!


----------



## bbglo1

Vintage Chanel tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Today is Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 4614112


Dreamy!


----------



## Shelby33

This leather...


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer!
> I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
> I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.


What a cool looking bag! I love your style!


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday was Prada...
> 
> View attachment 4613766


Love the shape and color of this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

This Pretty has been sitting, unworn and neglected, in the back of my closet for far too long.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty has been sitting, unworn and neglected, in the back of my closet for far too long.



This is so adorable .  Is it very small?


----------



## Molly0

Navy blue Kate Spade


----------



## muchstuff

shoes+handbags said:


> Love the shape and color of this bag!


She’s big but I love her!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is so adorable .  Is it very small?



Thanks! Yeah, it is. The shape is SO cute, but a it awkward to hold stuff; and it is small - that combination is why I haven't used it much the last few years. But the small size does mean it never gets heavy enough for the chain strap to be uncomfortable. 4 in. height (from the bottom tip of the heart to the lowest point in the top dip of the heart). 6 1/2 in. width (across the widest part of the heart). 2 in. depth. So it does NOT hold current cell phones... When I first bought it several (?8 - 12?) years ago, I had a very small flip phone that did fit, which is when I used it a LOT.


----------



## kbell

misstrine85 said:


> On our way to my fiancés hometown to get married tomorrow with my vintage Speedy 35



Happy wedding day! Congrats & best wishes!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. I love this little no brand bag!


Very pretty bag and love the color!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Saint Laurent Baby Duffle 

Shade is a bright pink. I tend to go for neutral bags so she’s got me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty has been sitting, unworn and neglected, in the back of my closet for far too long.


I believe you can also wear this cute bag as a necklace.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> What a cool looking bag! I love your style!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I believe you can also wear this cute bag as a necklace.



Be fun to try that, and see people's reactions.


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday, everyone. Today I am carrying my 225 Reissue and wearing my new 20C Chanel sneakers.


Beautiful bag!  Love the sneakers!


----------



## pjhm

G
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I saw this Italian brand advertised on TPF and decided to give it a try. Surprisingly well made for the price!
Here’s front and back, red burgundy color.


----------



## cheidel

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Michael Kors Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia.


Very pretty color!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a Medea bag that looks just like a paper shopping bag, which may not be most people's cup of tea, but I have been looking for a leather bag that looks like a paper bag for years! This particular bag has 2 colors, so for me it's  like a 2 fer!
> I'm showing both sides and included my 6 key holder and a small Apple bag for size comparison.
> I love it soooooo much! It's pure fun.


A very beautiful and unique bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4614853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this Italian brand advertised on TPF and decided to give it a try. Surprisingly well made for the price!
> Here’s front and back, red burgundy color.


It's really pretty!


----------



## pjhm

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color!





Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty!


Thanks the brand is Mirta. They have many different designs, shapes, etc. and the company was great to do business with, I first contacted them to get weight on bag etc. I purchased and within three days it was on my doorstep!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


Perfect match, like they were made for each other


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the sneakers!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


Such a cheerful shade of red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


Wow! Suchi vibrant and beautiful RED!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.



This red pairing is so pretty.  I don’t think I have seen a croc RM bag before — looks so good.  And those may be the fanciest slip-ons I have ever seen — comfy and stylish (the best combo imo ).


----------



## pjhm

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really pretty!


Thanks one can hardly find a nice leather wallet for $300 let alone a purse. Even the buckle on shoulder strap is pretty, sorry couldn’t get it into picture.


----------



## Glttglam

cheidel said:


> Very pretty color!


Thank you


----------



## NateSelwyn25

This Coach patent beauty. I forgot how much she holds and seems to never feel heavy on my arm.


----------



## JenJBS

NateSelwyn25 said:


> This Coach patent beauty. I forgot how much she holds and seems to never feel heavy on my arm.



That color is extraordinary!  And the gold hardware against it is stunning!

Love that chocolate dipped strawberry charm! So cute!  Is it also Coach?


----------



## kbell

Tonight... for a Christmas gathering with friends.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

JenJBS said:


> That color is extraordinary!  And the gold hardware against it is stunning!
> 
> Love that chocolate dipped strawberry charm! So cute!  Is it also Coach?


It is, it's my signature good luck charm. I almost always have it on whatever bag I am wearing, or inside it.


----------



## houseof999

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


 what a sight!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️


----------



## chanelandpizza

carrying my Prada Re-edition today. Am absolutely in love [emoji173]️


----------



## Cate14

chanelandpizza said:


> View attachment 4615260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrying my Prada Re-edition today. Am absolutely in love [emoji173]️



Love this! Where did you get it? Is it only available in Prada boutiques?

Edited: Nevermind--found it on the Prada website! I had looked for them there a few weeks ago, and they hadn't been added, yet!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4615213



I like this belt bag — and those fabulous shoes


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> Tonight... for a Christmas gathering with friends.
> View attachment 4615149


You look adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4615213


SBD, you look so pretty.  I would love to ask about your cute shoes....what brand/style are they?


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my black lambskin CF and Chloe ballet flats.


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Been carrying this pink beauty the last 3 days. I need to switch.
> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi in fuchsia



Fuchsia (what a word to spell correctly!) in what leather?  Is that pebbled or the new Africa?  Love that color, love that style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4615213


You look so cute! I love the whole look!


----------



## southernbelle43

kbell said:


> Tonight... for a Christmas gathering with friends.
> View attachment 4615149


Love your outfit!!!!!


----------



## kbell

Dextersmom said:


> You look adorable!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Love your outfit!!!!!



Thank you! It’s funny the Santa dress was a $5 gag gift from my fiancé last year!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Celine soft flap with fendi monster


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my black lambskin CF and Chloe ballet flats.



You look very pretty DM


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I like this belt bag — and those fabulous shoes





Dextersmom said:


> SBD, you look so pretty.  I would love to ask about your cute shoes....what brand/style are they?





Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute! I love the whole look!



Thank you, sweet friends!  [emoji173]️ DM, the shoes are Fluevogs.  If you need more info, search “Fluevog”, and you’ll come up with our whole discussion over at Random Chats. [emoji4]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my black lambskin CF and Chloe ballet flats.



Loving your bag + shoes, of course.....but also really digging that green sweater with interesting sleeve detail! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This red pairing is so pretty.  I don’t think I have seen a croc RM bag before — looks so good.  And those may be the fanciest slip-ons I have ever seen — comfy and stylish (the best combo imo ).


Thanks so much for your kind words!!!!  Yes they are very Comfy, as are all of my Cole Haan shoes.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Suchi vibrant and beautiful RED!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Such a cheerful shade of red.


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Loving your bag + shoes, of course.....but also really digging that green sweater with interesting sleeve detail! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]





Iamminda said:


> You look very pretty DM


Thank you both.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.


What an awesome looking set!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What an awesome looking set!


Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Tonight... for a Christmas gathering with friends.
> View attachment 4615149


Cute dress!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4615213


I really like the graduation canvas. Is this one of the new ones you bought recently?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my black lambskin CF and Chloe ballet flats.


Love your sweater top, especially the sleeves  Green is my favorite color.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I really like the graduation canvas. Is this one of the new ones you bought recently?



Yep, I picked it up during the extra 20% off  sale on Black Friday weekend!  The graduation canvas goes with literally everything, and like all MCM canvas, is so durable and easy to use.  I bought a rose gold one, too, but haven’t used it yet.  I haven’t put this one down since it arrived!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Yep, I picked it up during the extra 20% off  sale on Black Friday weekend!  The graduation canvas goes with literally everything, and like all MCM canvas, is so durable and easy to use.  I bought a rose gold one, too, but haven’t used it yet.  I haven’t put this one down since it arrived!


Good deal


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Going to the Christmas Market with my Senreve Mini Maestra today.


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> Cute dress!



Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coach tabby crossbody and Kipling backpack this rainy workweek. Enjoy your week everyone


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> This Pretty has been sitting, unworn and neglected, in the back of my closet for far too long.


This is so sweet! Adorable!


----------



## tealocean

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coach tabby crossbody and Kipling backpack this rainy workweek. Enjoy your week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4616045


The colors on your Tabby are beautiful and look great together! I haven't seen that one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your sweater top, especially the sleeves  Green is my favorite color.


Thank you, ATB.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coach tabby crossbody and Kipling backpack this rainy workweek. Enjoy your week everyone
> 
> View attachment 4616045



That’s a very pretty Kipling print/design (I have only seen their solid color stuff).  The Tabby is lovely too (I want to check out the black T hobo which is a great substitute for the black Metis hobo)


----------



## chanelandpizza

Cate14 said:


> Love this! Where did you get it? Is it only available in Prada boutiques?
> 
> Edited: Nevermind--found it on the Prada website! I had looked for them there a few weeks ago, and they hadn't been added, yet!



Glad you found it! I purchased it at a boutique. However, interestingly they did not have them displayed out there then. Maybe they do now!!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> This is so sweet! Adorable!



Thanks, TealOcean!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one again. This time with a crossbody strap.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Didn't take the time to transition back to my work tote yesterday, so my LV Croisette came with me to work!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tealocean said:


> The colors on your Tabby are beautiful and look great together! I haven't seen that one.


Thank you. It's the navy/gray/black colorblock.


----------



## Narnanz

Handbag of the Week is my Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Narnanz said:


> Handbag of the Week is my Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616757


Hell of a name, sounds like a special item from a Dungeons & Dragon campaign. Amazing color as well.


----------



## Narnanz

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Hell of a name, sounds like a special item from a Dungeons & Dragon campaign. Amazing color as well.


www.statusanxiety.co.au/collections/womens ...some of the style names are really out there.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Handbag of the Week is my Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616757



Oh, that color and the pebbled leather are beautiful!  (That brand name is intriguing for those of us who have that status sometimes, lol)


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again. This time with a crossbody strap.



Really cute with the Fendi long strap!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> MCM graduation belt bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4615213



I think you need to follow DM’s example and name your shoes too!!!  Are those the famous Fluevogs or am I totally wrong?  Dig the whole outfit [emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, sweet friends!  [emoji173]️ DM, the shoes are Fluevogs.  If you need more info, search “Fluevog”, and you’ll come up with our whole discussion over at Random Chats. [emoji4]



Bahaha—shoulda read thru the thread before asking.  Love them Fluevogs[emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## cheidel

Narnanz said:


> Handbag of the Week is my Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616757


Very pretty!  Lovely color!


----------



## Whereami

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4602524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner bag...


This is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Really cute with the Fendi long strap!


Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Bahaha—shoulda read thru the thread before asking.  Love them Fluevogs[emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji173]️.



But you called it!! [emoji23] Thanks, mah friend.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca minkoff 2007


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply smashing!!!



Thank you


----------



## roundandround

cheidel said:


> Carrying my red croc Rebecca Minkoff Crossbody today!  Matched up with my red Cole Haan slip-on sneakers.



Pretty pairing, beautiful reds You are now a member of the "Red Bag Society" on here. That is, if you like to join



Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Going to the Christmas Market with my Senreve Mini Maestra today.
> View attachment 4615984



Love this bag! I'm digging for the functionality, the look and the quality of this bag. I hope I can get one when we're in Venice in the spring.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> www.statusanxiety.co.au/collections/womens ...some of the style names are really out there.


Opps...wrong link..
www.statusanxiety.com.au


----------



## scrpo83

LV Speedy


----------



## cheidel

roundandround said:


> Pretty pairing, beautiful reds You are now a member of the "Red Bag Society" on here. That is, if you like to join
> 
> 
> 
> Love this bag! I'm digging for the functionality, the look and the quality of this bag. I hope I can get one when we're in Venice in the spring.


Thanks very much!!!


----------



## GB2112

I just received this lovely Prada tessuto tote from my boyfriend & dear family. My first designer bag!  Going to Paris this weekend for my birthday & I can't wait to 'debut' her lol. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## misskittee

Taking my Loulou on the train from Venice to Florence today for the second leg of our honeymoon


----------



## cheidel

GB2112 said:


> I just received this lovely Prada tessuto tote from my boyfriend & dear family. My first designer bag!  Going to Paris this weekend for my birthday & I can't wait to 'debut' her lol. Happy holidays everyone!


Beautiful tote!  Have a wonderful time and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## cheidel

misskittee said:


> View attachment 4618010
> 
> 
> Taking my Loulou on the train from Venice to Florence today for the second leg of our honeymoon


Lovely bag!!! Happy honeymoon!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## MooMooVT

scrpo83 said:


> LV Speedy


UGH. Pictures like this of a well loved Speedy make me really want my own! Such a beauty.


----------



## Narnanz

MooMooVT said:


> UGH. Pictures like this of a well loved Speedy make me really want my own! Such a beauty.


Same ...its on my ever increasing wish list.


----------



## MooMooVT

Narnanz said:


> Same ...its on my ever increasing wish list.


I specifically chose a Petit Noe instead of the Speedy because I love the bucket style of the PN and it's less seen than the Speedy. But now I want the Speedy too! I have a mono NF and now the mono PN - and I said I wasn't in the market for another mono bag - at least for now. UGH. The struggle is REAL!


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Galleria/Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote today


----------



## TotinScience

Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang in New Zealand black bulle lamb leather  - he is an rugged as he is luxurious. A new favorite travel and work companion.


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang in New Zealand black bulle lamb leather  - he is an rugged as he is luxurious. A new favorite travel and work companion.


Looks sooo yummy and squishy!


----------



## Lajka

My Strathberry Dragon and C perfume from Clive Christian - both of them made in UK


----------



## themeanreds

Returning some library books today - Celine backpack in their old macadam canvas


----------



## Lajka

I love the structure of leather.


----------



## Lajka

TotinScience said:


> Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang in New Zealand black bulle lamb leather  - he is an rugged as he is luxurious. A new favorite travel and work companion.


I love the structure of leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore the lambskin Rag & Bone field messenger bag yesterday.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4619070


Im not normally a black bag fan...but I like that as its got texture to it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day. 
I used my Fendi.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the lambskin Rag & Bone field messenger bag yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4619056
> View attachment 4619060


You look so COOL!


----------



## whateve

Reed Krakoff


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so COOL!


You're so sweet Smama


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again. This time with a crossbody strap.


I just love this unique bag!!!


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang in New Zealand black bulle lamb leather  - he is an rugged as he is luxurious. A new favorite travel and work companion.


I need me some Deadly Ponies...


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> I used my Fendi.


I'm not generally a logo gal but this is one very cool bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TotinScience said:


> Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang in New Zealand black bulle lamb leather  - he is an rugged as he is luxurious. A new favorite travel and work companion.


This leather looks divine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> I'm not generally a logo gal but this is one very cool bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> You're so sweet Smama


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> I used my Fendi.


I love this bag! A lady I watch on YouTube has one and she loves hers!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Im not normally a black bag fan...but I like that as its got texture to it.


Thank you! It's very soft too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I love this bag! A lady I watch on YouTube has one and she loves hers!


Heyyyyyyy! 
Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> I need me some Deadly Ponies...


Yes you do. They are not cheap, but quality and customer service are up there with the greats. 


Sunshine mama said:


> This leather looks divine!


It really is!


----------



## dignatius

Gucci Medium Snaffle Bit bag from the 2011 season.  Lots of lovely techniques used to produce this bag...


----------



## whateve

dignatius said:


> Gucci Medium Snaffle Bit bag from the 2011 season.  Lots of lovely techniques used to produce this bag...


This is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Reed Krakoff


Beautiful combo with the red and the charms!


----------



## Iamminda

Bags of Costco — holiday edition .  Went to get some last minute goodies tonight with this black beauty (bag cousin with dear DM ).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco — holiday edition .  Went to get some last minute goodies tonight with this black beauty (bag cousin with dear DM ).


Love your Black Beauty, and the Euro Costco cookies, too.  I always grab a couple of those for last-minute get togethers.....they go everywhere!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Love your Black Beauty, and the Euro Costco cookies, too.  I always grab a couple of those for last-minute get togethers.....they go everywhere!



Thanks SBD .  I used to buy an extra box of these cookies every year just in case if we have unexpected guests but always end up eating them all ourselves, lol.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SBD .  I used to buy an extra box of these cookies every year just in case if we have unexpected guests but always end up eating them all ourselves, lol.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SBD .  I used to buy an extra box of these cookies every year just in case if we have unexpected guests but always end up eating them all ourselves, lol.


Yep, no guests = no problem finishing the cookies over here,  either. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1309][emoji1309][emoji1309]


----------



## westvillage

Greetings everyone during these busy, cold and dark days of December in the northern hemisphere!   
Today i’m in my cherry Longchamp LP Cuir, with the very late sunrise behind her at 7:25 AM. Then turned so you can see her. Cheers to us all!


----------



## Porschenality

My old school Manhattan GM on a frigid day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco — holiday edition .  Went to get some last minute goodies tonight with this black beauty (bag cousin with dear DM ).


I really love the gold plate on this bag
 It's sooo extra!
And the cookies!!!! What the heck!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> but always end up eating them all ourselves, lol.





stylistbydesign said:


> Yep, no guests = no problem finishing the cookies over here,  either. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji1309][emoji1309][emoji1309]



I buy extra goodies even when we're not expecting anyone!


----------



## Christofle

At the office despite being on “vacation”


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the gold plate on this bag
> It's sooo extra!
> And the cookies!!!! What the heck!!!



Thanks SSSM .  This bag is extra special indeed — it survived many rounds of downsizing (unlike some of her departed relatives, lol),  I was so tempted to get a box of the cookies for ourselves since I was there at Costco in that aisle already .


----------



## Iamminda

Christofle said:


> At the office despite being on “vacation”



Hope you can go home soon and enjoy your vaca


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> I used my Fendi.


I really love the look of this Fendi....so soft and neutral.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the lambskin Rag & Bone field messenger bag yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4619056
> View attachment 4619060


This bag looks so pillowy and practical.  Your sneakers look comfy, too.  I just picked up a pair of On Running sneakers at Nordstrom.  Have you tried this brand, ATB?  I usually wear Asics for long walks, but these have such great arch support I decided to give them a try.  I have only worn them once, but so far I really like them.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4619070


Such a beautiful bag, Shelby.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco — holiday edition .  Went to get some last minute goodies tonight with this black beauty (bag cousin with dear DM ).


IM, what a festive shot.  Your Town looks perfect and the chocolates look delicious.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the lambskin Rag & Bone field messenger bag yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4619056
> View attachment 4619060



Looks very soft and smooshy.  [emoji175]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks so pillowy and practical.  Your sneakers look comfy, too.  I just picked up a pair of On Running sneakers at Nordstrom.  Have you tried this brand, ATB?  I usually wear Asics for long walks, but these have such great arch support I decided to give them a try.  I have only worn them once, but so far I really like them.


Hi DM 
No I haven't tried the On Running brand sneakers. I currently average about 34K steps a day (on purpose ) so I can only wear a few kinds of sneakers that won't hurt my feet. I will look out for them cause I'm always looking for shoes or sneakers that can handle a few miles at least. 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Christofle

Iamminda said:


> Hope you can go home soon and enjoy your vaca



Hopefully!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM, what a festive shot.  Your Town looks perfect and the chocolates look delicious.



Thanks dear DM .  Hope you have a great weekend and holiday break


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I really love the look of this Fendi....so soft and neutral.


Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coach Rogue shoulder bag, in Midnight Navy and black copper hardware. Really liking the clean/understated look and dark hardware, and it is surprisingly light!


----------



## carterazo

Coach colorblock Cassie


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day.
> I used my Fendi.


This is gorgeous! You know I'm partial.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> This is gorgeous! You know I'm partial.


Hmmmm. I wonder why?
Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Nodini


----------



## westvillage

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Hahahahaha...”Does this BV Nodini look too small on me...”


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini


The Nodini is beary cute!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella for some christmas shopping love this bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610519
> 
> 
> Hmm fixed the hemline after seeing the shot A good tip for me, taking a picture of my attire before going out ....if you're in a hurry, things happened....not that we don't have full length mirrors at home


Looking very festively glam! That little red Ferragamo is


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Beautiful picture  — love the bag charm too.  K, the shopping centers that you go to always have the best holiday decorations — we love seeing your pictures from there.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> BV Nodini



Gorgeous bag! The bear wears it well.


----------



## ksuromax

THANKS TO ALL AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## muchstuff

Why do I grocery shop on a Saturday?


----------



## vesna

I made a combo with Ralph Laurent tote and a small Fendi baguette in the same style. I remember Fendi having a large bag and micro baguette hanging on it, I made my own in the size which works for me, tote for shopping and baguette is large enough for all necessities.


----------



## Narnanz

Fresh from her rehab...94 Coach City in bottle green looking festive.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag, Shelby.


Thank you so much!


----------



## TraGiv

I’m still carrying this one. It’s just so easy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.



I love this gorgeous bag — so feminine and elegant.  And you look beautiful DM .  Hope you had a fun night out .


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


Dear IM,
I can see that this cart only has the absolute  yummy necessities!
And your bag looks extra cute with the charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.


I like the red touch with the black look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraGiv said:


> I’m still carrying this one. It’s just so easy!
> View attachment 4620649


This is such a pretty picture especially with the light on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Fresh from her rehab...94 Coach City in bottle green looking festive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620617


Love the fuzzy cherries and the gorgeous bag! So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

vesna said:


> I made a combo with Ralph Laurent tote and a small Fendi baguette in the same style. I remember Fendi having a large bag and micro baguette hanging on it, I made my own in the size which works for me, tote for shopping and baguette is large enough for all necessities.


This is really really clever and cute! I love multi bagging, and I love your smoosh looking Fendi!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Why do I grocery shop on a Saturday?
> 
> View attachment 4620525


I don't know. This is a wild guess. Cuz you need food? 
BTW, your cart is extra elegant decorated with that Chanel!


----------



## TraGiv

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty picture especially with the light on your beautiful bag!


Thank you.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


YUM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I like the red touch with the black look!


Thank you, Sm. 


Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous bag — so feminine and elegant.  And you look beautiful DM .  Hope you had a fun night out .


Thank you so much, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


Such a great looking bag and what a wonderful daughter you are.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


Minda you are so brave and patient to go to Costco so close the Christmas!!! I turned my car around and left when I tried yesterday


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks dear ladies .  I am hoping I don’t have to go back to Costco this year (I might scream if I have to, lol).  Have a great Sunday 



tealocean said:


> YUM!





Dextersmom said:


> Such a great looking bag and what a wonderful daughter you are.





Addicted to bags said:


> Minda you are so brave and patient to go to Costco so close the Christmas!!! I turned my car around and left when I tried yesterday





Sunshine mama said:


> Dear IM,
> I can see that this cart only has the absolute  yummy necessities!
> And your bag looks extra cute with the charm!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  I had to go to Costco one more time to get last minute holiday goodies for my Mom.  And DH got a thing of cold cuts for himself.


So pretty, love that charm too!


----------



## cheidel

Game day Sunday with Dooney & Bourke NFL Saints Bucket!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the lambskin Rag & Bone field messenger bag yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4619056
> View attachment 4619060


I am in love with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Game day Sunday with Dooney & Bourke NFL Saints Bucket!!!


Beautiful bag. And congrats! They won!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> So pretty, love that charm too!



Thanks C .   I love your special Dooney bucket bag — all your Saints pieces are beautifully done


----------



## stylistbydesign

A structured bag for today.....the Takeout bag from Pop and Suki, in croc embossed navy leather


----------



## Narnanz

stylistbydesign said:


> A structured bag for today.....the Takeout bag from Pop and Suki, in croc embossed navy leather
> View attachment 4621369


Awesome bag...fabulous setting....and do I spy a TARDIS?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TotinScience said:


> I am in love with this bag!


Thank you. I think Nordstrom's still has this bag. Check out their website.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Awesome bag...fabulous setting....and do I spy a TARDIS?


I was going to ask about the TARDIS too!!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> A structured bag for today.....the Takeout bag from Pop and Suki, in croc embossed navy leather
> View attachment 4621369



What a cool looking bag!!!  And I love your pretty tree so much (look at those beautifully wrapped presents and the charming Chinese take out ornament ).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Narnanz said:


> Awesome bag...fabulous setting....and do I spy a TARDIS?





Addicted to bags said:


> I was going to ask about the TARDIS too!!



Thank you, and YES!  You do spy a Tardis. [emoji6] Did you know that Fathom events is showing the Season 12 premiere episode on the big screen at the movie theatre? I believe their website has times/locations.   

ATB, I didn’t know you were a Dr. Who fan! [emoji33]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> What a cool looking bag!!!  And I love your pretty tree so much (look at those beautifully wrapped presents and the charming Chinese take out ornament ).



Thank you, Minda! [emoji173]️We do almost all glass ornaments on the big tree, and I love the fun/whimsical ones (shocking, I know [emoji23]). We have Star Wars ornaments, of course!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> What a cool looking bag!!!  And I love your pretty tree so much (look at those beautifully wrapped presents and the charming Chinese take out ornament ).



I couldn’t get this one to load for a minute, but I know you’ll get it....Star Wars rebel choir [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I couldn’t get this one to load for a minute, but I know you’ll get it....Star Wars rebel choir [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4621398



❤️.  You will have to show us more of your favorite ornaments on our other thread later when the holiday craziness eases up


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, and YES!  You do spy a Tardis. [emoji6] Did you know that Fathom events is showing the Season 12 premiere episode on the big screen at the movie theatre? I believe their website has times/locations.
> 
> ATB, I didn’t know you were a Dr. Who fan! [emoji33]


Well I liked Matt Smith as Dr. Who for some reason  He was more lighthearted then some of the other Dr. Who's. OT but have you watched The Expanse on Amazon Prime? Season 4 just came out. I really like this show and plan on a Christmas binge of Season 4


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Well I liked Matt Smith as Dr. Who for some reason  He was more lighthearted then some of the other Dr. Who's. OT but have you watched The Expanse on Amazon Prime? Season 4 just came out. I really like this show and plan on a Christmas binge of Season 4



I liked Matt Smith as Dr. Who, too.  DH has watched all seasons of The Expanse, but I haven’t started it yet.....he’s been telling me to watch it for a while.  I won’t tell him you said to watch it, too, and that seals the deal!  [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Well I liked Matt Smith as Dr. Who for some reason  He was more lighthearted then some of the other Dr. Who's. OT but have you watched The Expanse on Amazon Prime? Season 4 just came out. I really like this show and plan on a Christmas binge of Season 4


Im a David Tennant then Matt Smith gal...never really liked Peter Capaldis version...still watched the show but never like his Doctor no matter how I tried. Like Jodie Whittakers Doctor so far.


----------



## cheidel

Thanks 


Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag. And congrats! They won!


!
Thanks!!!  Yes, they did!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks C .   I love your special Dooney bucket bag — all your Saints pieces are beautifully done


Thank you very much!


----------



## vesna

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, and YES!  You do spy a Tardis. [emoji6] Did you know that Fathom events is showing the Season 12 premiere episode on the big screen at the movie theatre? I believe their website has times/locations.
> 
> ATB, I didn’t know you were a Dr. Who fan! [emoji33]


oh look what I have : Paul Smith's scarf


----------



## stylistbydesign

vesna said:


> oh look what I have : Paul Smith's scarf


Gorgeous!  And I love Paul Smith and his signature stripe! Did you own the scarf already, or go grab it because of Dr. Who?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal City


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I couldn’t get this one to load for a minute, but I know you’ll get it....Star Wars rebel choir [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4621398


LOVE IT!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> A structured bag for today.....the Takeout bag from Pop and Suki, in croc embossed navy leather
> View attachment 4621369


This bag is so fun. I am thinking about getting it too.


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Looking very festively glam! That little red Ferragamo is



Thank you for your nice comment

Here she is once again, blending well with our christmas table settings


----------



## Narnanz

It had to be red for Christmas Eve here in New Zealand.


----------



## Iamminda

Madness at Costco even at 10:30 am (me screaming inside, Mom and I miscounted the holiday treats needed ).  Happy Holidays to all our purse friends


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Madness at Costco even at 10:30 am (me screaming inside, Mom and I miscounted the holiday treats needed ).  Happy Holidays to all our purse friends


OMG you went back Minda?  How bad was parking?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG you went back Minda?  How bad was it?



It was like full on regular weekend madness, lol.  I should have bought more on Saturday but I didn’t want to return later or eat the extras myself.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Madness at Costco even at 10:30 am (me screaming inside, Mom and I miscounted the holiday treats needed ).  Happy Holidays to all our purse friends


Holy schmoly, Batgirl!  Deep breaths and keep your sanity.....you are brave!  I hope you saved yourself a Costco survival treat.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Madness at Costco even at 10:30 am (me screaming inside, Mom and I miscounted the holiday treats needed ).  Happy Holidays to all our purse friends



Oof! That's rough.  I hope you were able to get in and out without too much hassle!

I had to make a quick trip in on Saturday afternoon to refeul my car.  Luckily, I didn't actually have to go shopping inside, but actually driving into the parking lot and the surrounding intersections were only slightly insane and maddening.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so fun. I am thinking about getting it too.


 I thought of you and your love for structured bags when it arrived!  It's well-made and not heavy at all.  I ordered a chain strap as well, but I hate that.  It's actual metal and quite short for how it attaches to the bag.  I ended up with a resin chain (trendier and much lighter!) from Amazon that I really like. Let me know if you need more pics!  I would wait until after Christmas to see if Pop and Suki does another sale.  I bought mine during Black Friday weekend for $140 (regular price is $325).


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I thought of you and your love for structured bags when it arrived!  It's well-made and not heavy at all.  I ordered a chain strap as well, but I hate that.  It's actual metal and quite short for how it attaches to the bag.  I ended up with a resin chain (trendier and much lighter!) from Amazon that I really like. Let me know if you need more pics!  I would wait until after Christmas to see if Pop and Suki does another sale.  I bought mine during Black Friday weekend for $140 (regular price is $325).


Me, I would like mod shots please!!


----------



## vesna

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous!  And I love Paul Smith and his signature stripe! Did you own the scarf already, or go grab it because of Dr. Who?


I grabbed this colourway because of Dr Who. I managed to snatch one from online store before they were sold out and emerged on resale  for $300 LOL...I like Jodi very much and her accent too, although Tennant was my favourite by far......it is so fun to spend your life inspired by  stories and characters as old as you  Star Trek and Dr Who started around when I was born and as soon as I could understand, i started following both, and still to date I share my love for them and values with my students ...and they are IN again !!!!


----------



## whateve

Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo.


Great-looking leather on this one, what year was it?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Great-looking leather on this one, what year was it?


Thanks! It's from 2008.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's from 2008.


Something to hunt for .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Something to hunt for .


I wasn't even looking for it when I found it!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I wasn't even looking for it when I found it!


That amazing moment when you realized you had found it BEFORE you knew you needed it ...


----------



## TotinScience

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you. I think Nordstrom's still has this bag. Check out their website.


Thank you! How do you find the quality? I know their stuff is supposed to be good in apparel, but never actually considered them as a handbag brand


----------



## Summer_J

pjhm said:


> View attachment 4614853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this Italian brand advertised on TPF and decided to give it a try. Surprisingly well made for the price!
> Here’s front and back, red burgundy color.


HI,
I am looking at this bag as it pops up during browsing. How has it held up? How does it compare to Mulberry Antony (if you have any idea at all). TIA!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! How do you find the quality? I know their stuff is supposed to be good in apparel, but never actually considered them as a handbag brand


The quality for the price is good. It's not a luxury handbag but it's good for the Contemporary Category. The bags were on sale a few weeks ago, unfortunately I didn't buy mine on sale. I haven't looked on Nordy's website to see if my particular bag (the lambskin version) is still available but I know it comes in other leathers.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag, the Fendi Mon Tresor with a separately purchased Fendi strap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Fendi Mon Tresor with a separately purchased Fendi strap.



You know I [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] this strap!!! And I will get you some mod shots of the Takeout bag....although I fully plan to hang out in jammies for this entire week.  It might be a minute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> You know I [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] this strap!!! And I will get you some mod shots of the Takeout bag....although I fully plan to hang out in jammies for this entire week.  It might be a minute!


Lol, I'm sure your jammies are super stylish (more then my workout clothes) but I can wait


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Fendi Mon Tresor with a separately purchased Fendi strap.



Such a beautiful strap to go with this lovely black classic .


----------



## muchstuff

@whateve I found a Bleeker like yours for a reasonable price so I grabbed it. I need to stay off of TPF for at least a month .


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Fendi Mon Tresor with a separately purchased Fendi strap.


Super cute bag and that strap is like a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve I found a Bleeker like yours for a reasonable price so I grabbed it. I need to stay off of TPF for at least a month .


Yay! That was quick! I got mine for a great price too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I thought of you and your love for structured bags when it arrived!  It's well-made and not heavy at all.  I ordered a chain strap as well, but I hate that.  It's actual metal and quite short for how it attaches to the bag.  I ended up with a resin chain (trendier and much lighter!) from Amazon that I really like. Let me know if you need more pics!  I would wait until after Christmas to see if Pop and Suki does another sale.  I bought mine during Black Friday weekend for $140 (regular price is $325).


That's a great deal! Yes more pics when you have the time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Fendi Mon Tresor with a separately purchased Fendi strap.


Love this bag and strap!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Madness at Costco even at 10:30 am (me screaming inside, Mom and I miscounted the holiday treats needed ).  Happy Holidays to all our purse friends


I'm glad you survived it tell the tale!
On the other hand,  those mads look really good. I actually had to go to Costco yesterday to get the basics, I know...lol, and they had the mads for sampling! Jackpot!


----------



## pjhm

Summer_J said:


> HI,
> I am looking at this bag as it pops up during browsing. How has it held up? How does it compare to Mulberry Antony (if you have any idea at all). TIA!


I just got it but it’s so beautifully made, even my husband, who sometimes works with leather, picked it up and mentioned how beautiful the leather was and how great the stitching looked. I don’t have a Mulberry so can’t compare. I’m not use to having a bag that doesn’t zip close at top, so have to be careful when putting in car keys, etc so they don’t fall out, but so far nothing has.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!WISHING EVERYONE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS & HAPPY HANUKKAH!GOD BLESS YOU ALL!*
*







*


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Super cute bag and that strap is like a beautiful rainbow.


Thanks DM


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Juliet midi in gray goat suede with embedded bead work.  I customized with two external slip pockets and a red lining.


----------



## cheidel

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Juliet midi in gray goat suede with embedded bead work.  I customized with two external slip pockets and a red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622714
> View attachment 4622715
> View attachment 4622716


Lovely!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Heading to my parents' house for a holiday gathering and hot pot dinner, armed with presents and my new-to-me Polene Numero Un Mini in Burgundy Duo.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Yay! That was quick! I got mine for a great price too.


Yeah, right place at the right time, the pics looked really good.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Web [emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4622869


Another out of the ballpark outfit and bag from our stylish Stylist! 
Gorgeous Gucci handbag or GGH


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Juliet midi in gray goat suede with embedded bead work.  I customized with two external slip pockets and a red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622714
> View attachment 4622715
> View attachment 4622716


This print/design is really lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4622869



Extra — extra — stylish look for this Christmas Eve .  Have a wonderful Christmas SBD


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a great deal! Yes more pics when you have the time!





Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, I'm sure your jammies are super stylish (more then my workout clothes) but I can wait



I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Another out of the ballpark outfit and bag from our stylish Stylist!
> Gorgeous Gucci handbag or GGH



Thank you, friend.  BTW, TOTALLY stealing your new abbreviation, ATB!! [emoji6][emoji7] Merry Christmas to you and Noodle! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Extra — extra — stylish look for this Christmas Eve .  Have a wonderful Christmas SBD



Thank you, sweet Minda!  And the merriest of Christmases to you and yours! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911



So lovely and stylish .  Thank you for this full mod shot (I wanted to see the whole outfit but didn’t want to trouble you at this time of the night, lol).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> So lovely and stylish .  Thank you for this full mod shot (I wanted to see the whole outfit but didn’t want to trouble you at this time of the night, lol).



Thank you, dear. [emoji173]️ The first pic of the Gucci bag was a quickie shot as we ran out the door!  Luckily, I realized I could mod the Takeout bag before I switched to PJs, lol.  Now I’m jammied out!  [emoji6][emoji319][emoji322]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911


Oooh you look so pretty SBD! Thanks for the mod shots, the bag looks cute.  And I love the strap you bought for it. Would you say it's more of a dressy look bag or can it work with gym outfits?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh you look so pretty SBD! Thanks for the mod shots, the bag looks cute.  And I love the strap you bought for it. Would you say it's more of a dressy look bag or can it work with gym outfits?



Thanks, ATB! I think this bag will just adapt to whatever you wear.  I’m pretty casual, so it’s going to be worn with jeans! [emoji6] I really like the strap, too....best price, light and matches a ton.  I bought the navy, dark tortoiseshell, and black.


https://www.amazon.com/Aumey-Plasti...+chain+strap&qid=1577295056&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today is the perfect day to carry a red Loewe Puzzle.

Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies & gents on here


----------



## Dmurphy1

Merry Christmas to all !! Carrying my beloved Hermes caravan bag, now adorned with the hermes paddock flot charm from my husband, I couldn't have been happier  !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Today is the perfect day to carry a red Loewe Puzzle.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies & gents on here
> 
> View attachment 4623152


What a beautiful shade of red, ATB. I love it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful shade of red, ATB. I love it.


Thank you DM! It's actually a deeper red than the picture shows. Hope your having a wonderful Christmas day


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225 Reissue, Anthropologie kimono and Jimmy Choo boots. I am also wearing my VCA celestial blue Sevres holiday pendant, which is my Christmas present.


----------



## JenJBS

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911



Amazing outfit! Love the bag!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue, Anthropologie kimono and Jimmy Choo boots. I am also wearing my VCA celestial blue Sevres holiday pendant, which is my Christmas present.



So pretty in your kimonos, DM. [emoji175] May I just say, that visually, I always appreciate your excellent color-coordinated tank game!  Merry Christmas, gorgeous lady. [emoji319][emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

JenJBS said:


> Amazing outfit! Love the bag!



Thank you very kindly!


----------



## houseof999

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911


Thank you so much for the pictures and what fits in the bag!
You look soooo pretty AND cute! Lovvveeee the skirt!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4623298


Such a pretty tree houseof999!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue, Anthropologie kimono and Jimmy Choo boots. I am also wearing my VCA celestial blue Sevres holiday pendant, which is my Christmas present.


You look pretty as ALWAYS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today is the perfect day to carry a red Loewe Puzzle.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies & gents on here
> 
> View attachment 4623152


Ummmmmm....... what a delicious bag! 
I know it's not a food thread but you know....the leather looks delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Merry Christmas to all !! Carrying my beloved Hermes caravan bag, now adorned with the hermes paddock flot charm from my husband, I couldn't have been happier  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623238


What a pretty charm!


----------



## stylistbydesign

houseof999 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4623298



Merry Christmas, H999! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures and what fits in the bag!
> You look soooo pretty AND cute! Lovvveeee the skirt!!!



Thanks SSSSSSSSSM! [emoji8] Even better—it’s actually a super comfy dress.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmmmm....... what a delicious bag!
> I know it's not a food thread but you know....the leather looks delish!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty tree houseof999!





stylistbydesign said:


> Merry Christmas, H999! [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji8]


Thank you ladies. That's all decorated by my MIL and her sister. That's the small one by the front of the house. The main tree is full of Santa ornaments in their living room.
I wish I could decorate half as good as they do!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue, Anthropologie kimono and Jimmy Choo boots. I am also wearing my VCA celestial blue Sevres holiday pendant, which is my Christmas present.


Looking smashing as always DM. It's true what SBD said, you have an excellent collection of tank top colors 

That celestial blue is gorgeous on your VCA piece


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Today is the perfect day to carry a red Loewe Puzzle.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies & gents on here
> 
> View attachment 4623152



Merry Christmas, ATB!  This puzzle is the PERFECT red and looks so beautiful.  [emoji173]️[emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Today is the perfect day to carry a red Loewe Puzzle.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the wonderful ladies & gents on here
> 
> View attachment 4623152



Merry Christmas ATB .  This berry red beauty is my favorite of your Puzzle bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 Reissue, Anthropologie kimono and Jimmy Choo boots. I am also wearing my VCA celestial blue Sevres holiday pendant, which is my Christmas present.


You look so pretty DM .  I love your gorgeous new pendant.  Like SBD said, you have the best collection of beautiful tank tops.  And I will also add the best kimono top collection.  Wishing you and your family a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty DM .  I love your gorgeous new pendant.  Like SBD said, you have the best collection of beautiful tank tops.  And I will also add the best kimono top collection.  Wishing you and your family a very Merry Christmas





stylistbydesign said:


> So pretty in your kimonos, DM. [emoji175] May I just say, that visually, I always appreciate your excellent color-coordinated tank game!  Merry Christmas, gorgeous lady. [emoji319][emoji8]





Sunshine mama said:


> You look pretty as ALWAYS!





Addicted to bags said:


> Looking smashing as always DM. It's true what SBD said, you have an excellent collection of tank top colors
> 
> That celestial blue is gorgeous on your VCA piece


Thank you ALL SO MUCH!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Happy Holidays to all those who celebrated! During Christmas Eve & Christmas I carried my DA Favorite MM:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Merry Christmas ATB .  This berry red beauty is my favorite of your Puzzle bags.


Thank you Minda


----------



## Minkette

Balenciaga City!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is a Clapton kinda day.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is a Clapton kinda day.



Beautiful picture (further confirmation of my love of your holiday decorations and home decor).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture (further confirmation of my love of your holiday decorations and home decor).


Thank you Iamminda! Hope you had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Minkette said:


> Balenciaga City!


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911


You look lovely!  I love your bag and your skirt.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is a Clapton kinda day.


What plant food are you feeding your spider plants? They are growing like crazy!
Love the strap you paired with your Clapton Smmama, Twins!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my small 19 flap and red ballerinas.


You look great and the shoes, something I never ever notice, are awesome!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> You look lovely!  I love your bag and your skirt.



Thank you kindly!  It’s a very comfy dress from eShakti.com. 


https://www.eshakti.com/shop/Dresses/Rose-print-dupioni-mixed-media-dress-CL0051940


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## ohmisseevee

Doing some errands and window shopping today with my Polene Numero Un Mini - my first stop was Anthropologie!

View attachment 4623868


----------



## stylistbydesign

ohmisseevee said:


> Doing some errands and window shopping today with my Polene Numero Un Mini - my first stop was Anthropologie!
> 
> View attachment 4623868
> View attachment 4623868


 Love the displays at Anthropology!  Your bag looks great.  [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Carried my new Crossbody today.  I searched online for a couple hours for a “functional” pewter Crossbody to match my pewter Cole Haan sneakers.  I finally found this one, and the tag says JCH Collection (never heard of the name before).  I don’t care about the brand name, more important to me is that it’s a perfect match, great size and pockets to hold what I need, has feet, and seems to be of nice quality.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is a Clapton kinda day.


Love the added strap - so much nicer than the original look, imo


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> You look great and the shoes, something I never ever notice, are awesome!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carried my new Crossbody today.  I searched online for a couple hours for a “functional” pewter Crossbody to match my pewter Cole Haan sneakers.  I finally found this one, and the tag says JCH Collection (never heard of the name before).  I don’t care about the brand name, more important to me is that it’s a perfect match, great size and pockets to hold what I need, has feet, and seems to be of nice quality.



This pewter color is very pretty and your bag matches your sneakers so well.  Good job in finding this great bag


----------



## TraGiv

cheidel said:


> Carried my new Crossbody today.  I searched online for a couple hours for a “functional” pewter Crossbody to match my pewter Cole Haan sneakers.  I finally found this one, and the tag says JCH Collection (never heard of the name before).  I don’t care about the brand name, more important to me is that it’s a perfect match, great size and pockets to hold what I need, has feet, and seems to be of nice quality.


That is a perfect match. Love it!


----------



## shoes+handbags

cheidel said:


> Carried my new Crossbody today.  I searched online for a couple hours for a “functional” pewter Crossbody to match my pewter Cole Haan sneakers.  I finally found this one, and the tag says JCH Collection (never heard of the name before).  I don’t care about the brand name, more important to me is that it’s a perfect match, great size and pockets to hold what I need, has feet, and seems to be of nice quality.


It’s a perfect match! Lovely color.


----------



## cheidel

TraGiv said:


> That is a perfect match. Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This pewter color is very pretty and your bag matches your sneakers so well.  Good job in finding this great bag


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4623776


Love the berries against the buttery bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@ccbaggirl89 
Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Carried my new Crossbody today.  I searched online for a couple hours for a “functional” pewter Crossbody to match my pewter Cole Haan sneakers.  I finally found this one, and the tag says JCH Collection (never heard of the name before).  I don’t care about the brand name, more important to me is that it’s a perfect match, great size and pockets to hold what I need, has feet, and seems to be of nice quality.


Congrats! It's so hard to find a pewter bag, let alone a perfect match with another pewter! They both look beautiful together!
I really think pewter is very elegant while still being extra!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> What plant food are you feeding your spider plants? They are growing like crazy!
> Love the strap you paired with your Clapton Smmama, Twins!


Thank you. No plant food. Just water.  It may be the organic potting soil I got from Costco though.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the berries against the buttery bag!


Thank you! x


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.


I didn't mean I never notice your shoes, I just never notice shoes in general, including my own!


----------



## westvillage

Still in my cherry Longchamp. It’s rare that I stay in a bag for a week or more but this color is so festive and seasonal. Cheers to all


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> I didn't mean I never notice your shoes, I just never notice shoes in general, including my own!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff, '05 or' 06


----------



## kbell

Still in my Jackson Wayne tote for work


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini, Common Projects sneakers and a tumeric latte.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini, Common Projects sneakers and a tumeric latte.


Love your style!


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini, Common Projects sneakers and a tumeric latte.


Love the bag and the shoes...but turmeric latte?


----------



## Dextersmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Love the bag and the shoes...but turmeric latte?


Thank you.  This is my favorite winter/fall afternoon beverage.  I love it.  It is made with almond milk (or I sometimes sub oat milk), tumeric, cinnamon, ginger, black pepper and honey.  It is very warming and delicious, imo.


Kimbashop said:


> Love your style!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini, Common Projects sneakers and a tumeric latte.



Love your pink sneakers (the perfect pink IMO) and your beautiful mini .  Think we are both enjoying a break from the rain.  Have a great weekend DM


----------



## kbell

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  This is my favorite winter/fall afternoon beverage.  I love it.  It is made with almond milk (or I sometimes sub oat milk), tumeric, cinnamon, ginger, black pepper and honey.  It is very warming and delicious, imo.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Sounds yummy & healthy!


----------



## Dextersmom

kbell said:


> Sounds yummy & healthy!


Thanks, kbell.  I find it very comforting. 


Iamminda said:


> Love your pink sneakers (the perfect pink IMO) and your beautiful mini .  Think we are both enjoying a break from the rain.  Have a great weekend DM


Thanks, IM. Yes, it is not supposed to rain until Monday, so hopefully we will both have an enjoyable weekend.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's so hard to find a pewter bag, let alone a perfect match with another pewter! They both look beautiful together!
> I really think pewter is very elegant while still being extra!


Thank you!  Yes it was tough because there were many different shades of pewter, and many silver bags were actually described as pewter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini, Common Projects sneakers and a tumeric latte.


Lovely bag and shoes D! 
What does turmeric latte taste like?


----------



## southernbelle43

kbell said:


> Sounds yummy & healthy!


Well it sounds healthy, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, '05 or' 06
> View attachment 4624369


Love all the hardware on this smoosh bag! 
And I like how you paired the butter with woodsy texture!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all the hardware on this smoosh bag!
> And I like how you paired the butter with woodsy texture!


Thanks! I love the bark on that tree!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag and shoes D!
> What does turmeric latte taste like?


Thanks, Sm. It tastes creamy and spicy in a warming way.... similar to ginger tea, but not too spicy.... with just a touch of sweetness from the honey.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks, Sm. It tastes creamy and spicy in a warming way.... similar to ginger tea, but not too spicy.... with just a touch of sweetness from the honey.


Well it fits my diet (Paleo), so I might try it.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## misstrine85

My no-name beauty out for dinner with my DH ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4625244


Is this the same brown bag with the tree? It looks like a black bag in this picture.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this the same brown bag with the tree? It looks like a black bag in this picture.


Same bag, picture taken later in the day though. It's a deep, dark brown lambskin that I can't stop touching lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

misstrine85 said:


> My no-name beauty out for dinner with my DH ❤️


She's got a unique shape and I love the gemstones on her!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  This is my favorite winter/fall afternoon beverage.  I love it.  It is made with almond milk (or I sometimes sub oat milk), tumeric, cinnamon, ginger, black pepper and honey.  It is very warming and delicious, imo.
> 
> Thank you so much.



my sister and I drink turmeric lattes together. She was diagnosed with breast cancer 3 years ago, and I remember the Tumeric being very soothing to her. It is delicious too.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> my sister and I drink turmeric lattes together. She was diagnosed with breast cancer 3 years ago, and I remember the Tumeric being very soothing to her. It is delicious too.


So sorry about your sister Kimbashop.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> my sister and I drink turmeric lattes together. She was diagnosed with breast cancer 3 years ago, and I remember the Tumeric being very soothing to her. It is delicious too.


Oh dear. I am sorry.  I pray she is doing well.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Going out (in?) to a comfy holiday get-together at a friend's house, with a bunch of us from college, for the last time before 2019!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear. I am sorry.  I pray she is doing well.





Shelby33 said:


> So sorry about your sister Kimbashop.



thank you both. She is doing very well. So far, no return!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> thank you both. She is doing very well. So far, no return!


That is wonderful!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> my sister and I drink turmeric lattes together. She was diagnosed with breast cancer 3 years ago, and I remember the Tumeric being very soothing to her. It is delicious too.


What a nice ritual you and your sister have together, Kimbashop. 
A couple of years ago my husband was in a serious accident and was in the hospital for a month.  There was a kiosk a short walk from his room with surprisingly delicious coffee and pastries.  Each afternoon around 3pm, I would walk to this kiosk and bring us back a coffee and banana bread to share..... and this was truly the best part of our day.  We still talk about it to this day.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4625244


What bag is this?!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff, '05 or' 06
> View attachment 4624369


Just saw! Thanks!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

stylistbydesign said:


> I realized that I’d be dressed for Christmas Eve service (all jammies, all the time starts NOW! [emoji23]), so snapped a couple of quick mods and a WIMB on the Takeout bag.  Merry Christmas, my friends! [emoji173]️[emoji268][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4622909
> 
> View attachment 4622910
> View attachment 4622911


What brand are your crinkle accessories?! Loveeeee


----------



## stylistbydesign

Lindsaygill7 said:


> What brand are your crinkle accessories?! Loveeeee


Thank you!  They are a set of three nesting metallic leather envelopes (gold, silver, and rose gold), that I had made to order by Jilly Designs on Etsy.  She was lovely to work with, and did an excellent job.  I use them every day!  Here's a link to the basic design (although my sizes are custom) in her shop:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/520968...envelope-clutch?ref=shop_home_active_55&frs=1


----------



## Shelby33

Lindsaygill7 said:


> What bag is this?!


It the Morning After Hobo by Rebecca Minkoff. Someone is selling both of hers on Poshmark, a purple and a light brown. Not many of the MA Hobos were made.


----------



## Shelby33

Still using this


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> What a nice ritual you and your sister have together, Kimbashop.
> A couple of years ago my husband was in a serious accident and was in the hospital for a month.  There was a kiosk a short walk from his room with surprisingly delicious coffee and pastries.  Each afternoon around 3pm, I would walk to this kiosk and bring us back a coffee and banana bread to share..... and this was truly the best part of our day.  We still talk about it to this day.


How lovely, DM.  These rituals are so important to our relationships. My sister started making tumeric lattes after reading about tumeric’s healing properties while she was undergoing radiation.  We live far apart but I came to see her during those times and it was a nice way to unwind with her, while also cheering to our lattes’ health benefits. Now when we get together (once or twice a year) we will often make these as a way to relax and connect.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> How lovely, DM.  These rituals are so important to our relationships. My sister started making tumeric lattes after reading about tumeric’s healing properties while she was undergoing radiation.  We live far apart but I came to see her during those times and it was a nice way to unwind with her, while also cheering to our lattes’ health benefits. Now when we get together (once or twice a year) we will often make these as a way to relax and connect.


How about sharing the recipe amounts.  I will try it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's a rainy day, 
so I carried my Rainy Day.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Six.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> How about sharing the recipe amounts.  I will try it.


Will do. I will ask my sister for the recipe she uses and get back to you.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a rainy day,
> so I carried my Rainy Day.



What a fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## scrpo83

Balenciaga Day


----------



## whateve

scrpo83 said:


> Balenciaga Day


I love this color!


----------



## sexycombover

Still using my Bal work bag in Marine, but swapping her out later for my return to the office tomorrow.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a rainy day,
> so I carried my Rainy Day.


Love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

Saints game day Sunday with black LLH Longchamp Le Pliage!


----------



## Glttglam

I've been using my Michael Kors Gemma tote for 3 days.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

using the one that started it all, my beloved LV Speedy 30 I bought 2009


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Saints game day Sunday with black LLH Longchamp Le Pliage!


Nice bags! 
You happy about yesterday?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

New to me Coach.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> New to me Coach.
> View attachment 4626497


Wow!!!


----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies, my Prada bucket bag and Chanel No.19 Poudré today on my way to buy some new pieces to my underwear chest...


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Wow!!!


Thanks!  It reminds me of my favourite pair of faded jeans.  (Which I live in if I’m not working!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


----------



## pmburk

My new LV Flower Hobo.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!**WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY & SAFE NEW YEAR! 2020GOD BLESS YOU ALL!









*


----------



## jbags07

Using my purple mini Veneta today....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4626660
> 
> 
> Using my purple mini Veneta today....


Twins


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


Love your sneakers! I swear because of you I'm actually noticing people's shoes now! Looking great as usual!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Twins


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4626660
> 
> 
> Using my purple mini Veneta today....


Really pretty bag!


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


Great casual style!  . . . As always


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4626660
> 
> 
> Using my purple mini Veneta today....



My favorite color! It's beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> Really pretty bag!





JenJBS said:


> My favorite color! It's beautiful!




Thank you both very much   Its a new acquisition and i am just loving this shade of purple


----------



## ccbaggirl89

For hanging out with mom this week


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Great casual style!  . . . As always


Thank you, Molly0.  


Shelby33 said:


> Love your sneakers! I swear because of you I'm actually noticing people's shoes now! Looking great as usual!


Thank you, Shelby33.  These sneakers are ridiculously comfy.


----------



## Dextersmom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> For hanging out with mom this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626764


Your bag looks great and the leather looks so soft.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.



Love how beautiful and stylish your casual looks are .  Great cardigan.  Are you ready for 2020, my friend?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love how beautiful and stylish your casual looks are .  Great cardigan.  Are you ready for 2020, my friend?


You are so sweet, my friend. Thank you and yes, I am ready.  I hope that you are too.


----------



## Iamminda

Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


Lovely DM! I also love the mosaic tile background. What is the theme?


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4626660
> 
> 
> Using my purple mini Veneta today....


So cute! Any chance of a mod shot jbags? Or from @muchstuff?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


That Speedy is gorgeous Minda! Catch RN when she faints


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> That Speedy is gorgeous Minda! Catch RN when she faints



Thanks ATB .  We need to make a special landing pad for RN for all her fainting that happens on this thread.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Switching over from my YSL Mini Lou to my Celine Nano Belt Bag for a little while.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


What a beauty this one is, my friend.  You have so many gorgeous bags, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely DM! I also love the mosaic tile background. What is the theme?


Thank you, ATB. This niche has a sunflower motif.


----------



## Narnanz

Have been using my rehabbed Coach City for the last few days.


----------



## cheidel

Carried large Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy today!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty this one is, my friend.  You have so many gorgeous bags, IM.



Thank you DM .  (My DH certainly seems to think I have too many bags)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  We need to make a special landing pad for RN for all her fainting that happens on this thread.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> So cute! Any chance of a mod shot jbags? Or from @muchstuff?


Here you go...


----------



## Lajka

Let´s celebrate, ladies!  My Francesco Biasia Doris in Sand & Nishane Ani perfume on the way to the party...


----------



## Lajka

cheidel said:


> Carried large Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy today!


Realy nice combo with rainbow strap, I love it!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> *Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.  * Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


 

It's an exercise in futility! I spent most of Saturday afternoon playing in my bag closet, and most of Saturday evening online looking for "something different"! 


Addicted to bags said:


> That Speedy is gorgeous Minda! Catch RN when she faints





Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  We need to make a special landing pad for RN for all her fainting that happens on this thread.


 @houseof999 suggested this beautiful fainting couch in a Vintage Coach thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Carried large Longchamp Le Pliage Neo in Navy today!





Lajka said:


> Realy nice combo with rainbow strap, I love it!!


+1!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Running the last errands of 2019 with my mini Maestra 



And with this I'm wishing everyone, everywhere a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff '09


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


Hmmmm I think I NEED this bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4626997
> View attachment 4626998



That color...   I'm in love...


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmm I think I NEED this bag!!



Thanks SSSM — I think you need a Cherry Berry bag for sure


----------



## Iamminda

LOL.  I love this Red fainting couch — that might need to be your new avatar (as a private joke here).   RN — super glad to see you here again 



RuedeNesle said:


> It's an exercise in futility! I spent most of Saturday afternoon playing in my bag closet, and most of Saturday evening online looking for "something different"!
> 
> 
> @houseof999 suggested this beautiful fainting couch in a Vintage Coach thread!
> View attachment 4627061


----------



## Molly0

I think I’ll go casual with my lil’ old Roots Olivia.  (Most amazing leather ever!).


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll go casual with my lil’ old Roots Olivia.  (Most amazing leather ever!).
> View attachment 4627266



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## whateve

Coach Poppy Cinch.


----------



## jbags07

My new Ferragamo crossbody


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4627282
> View attachment 4627283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Ferragamo crossbody


This is beautiful


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mercer belted satchel.


----------



## TotinScience

Amazing Marco Massaccesi Little Minerva in tweed calf and nappa riding shotgun. Happy New Year, everyone


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you.  
What Roots lacks in style, they more than make up for in leather quality for sure.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> LOL.  I love this Red fainting couch — that might need to be your new avatar (as a private joke here).   RN — super glad to see you here again


 I just may use that for my next avatar!
Thanks Minda! It's good to be back! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Going deep (red) today. In Vegas for NYE, until the 6th. My carry on bags were my new Radley nylon backpack and my closet rescue Dooney lambskin tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Going deep (red) today. In Vegas for NYE, until the 6th. My carry on bags were my new Radley nylon backpack and my closet rescue Dooney lambskin tote.
> View attachment 4627331


Beautiful deep red bags RN!
Hope you have a beautiful time in Vegas!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll go casual with my lil’ old Roots Olivia.  (Most amazing leather ever!).
> View attachment 4627266


I used to collect Roots years ago and have several of their travel duffles. Great leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> Amazing Marco Massaccesi Little Minerva in tweed calf and nappa riding shotgun. Happy New Year, everyone



The tweed calf looks more and more appealing every time I see a picture!


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> So cute! Any chance of a mod shot jbags? Or from @muchstuff?



Sure! I am out all day today with a different bag. But will take one tomro or thurs


----------



## JenJBS

Wishing you all a Happy New Year, full of beautiful purses!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4626997
> View attachment 4626998


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4626997
> View attachment 4626998


Thank you muchstuff! So cute!!!!!


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> This is beautiful



Thank you


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Amazing Marco Massaccesi Little Minerva in tweed calf and nappa riding shotgun. Happy New Year, everyone



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Coach Poppy Cinch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627281



What a pretty gray.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Going deep (red) today. In Vegas for NYE, until the 6th. My carry on bags were my new Radley nylon backpack and my closet rescue Dooney lambskin tote.
> View attachment 4627331



Lovely traveling companions — have fun in Vegas


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> It's an exercise in futility! I spent most of Saturday afternoon playing in my bag closet, and most of Saturday evening online looking for "something different"!
> 
> 
> @houseof999 suggested this beautiful fainting couch in a Vintage Coach thread!
> View attachment 4627061


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4627282
> View attachment 4627283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Ferragamo crossbody


Wow I love the look of this Ferragamo


----------



## CoachMaven

Here's another for Rue to faint with, been using my 1941 Red Rogue all week!


----------



## Molly0

Happy New Year to all! 
. . . May 2020 bring many wonderful red bags for us all. . .but particularly for Rue!


----------



## muchstuff

@whateve thanks for posting pics of your Bleeker, I love this bag ...anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> @whateve thanks for posting pics of your Bleeker, I love this bag ...anything else I should be looking for?
> 
> View attachment 4627413


This is killing me.


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> This is killing me.


I know, right? And very inexpensive on eBay...


----------



## ohmisseevee

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 4627401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another for Rue to faint with, been using my 1941 Red Rogue all week!



That red is gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Lovely traveling companions — have fun in Vegas


Thanks Minda! We've been out shopping for a NYE outfit for a show we're going to tonight. (I hope I can stay awake for it! )



CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 4627401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another for Rue to faint with, been using my 1941 Red Rogue all week!


I lost my place in line when I was looking at your picture at Starbucks.   You would have thought someone would have tried to catch me!
Now that I'm sitting I'm going back to stare at your beautiful red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> . . . May 2020 bring many wonderful red bags for us all. . .but particularly for Rue!


Thanks Molly!  Wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful deep red bags RN!
> Hope you have a beautiful time in Vegas!!!!


Thanks SM!
Happy New Year!


----------



## CoachMaven

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda! We've been out shopping for a NYE outfit for a show we're going to tonight. (I hope I can stay awake for it! )
> 
> 
> I lost my place in line when I was looking at your picture at Starbucks.   You would have thought someone would have tried to catch me!
> Now that I'm sitting I'm going back to stare at your beautiful red bag!


This statement truly made me laugh out loud!  I'm sorry you lost your place, talk about rude fellow patrons!


----------



## CoachMaven

ohmisseevee said:


> That red is gorgeous!!


Thank you, I absolutely love this handbag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
Especially YOU! That's right!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
> Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
> Especially YOU! That's right!



So beautiful and feminine indeed .  I love this picture so much with the soft pink roses behind this pink beauty.  Happy New Year to you too, lovely SM


----------



## missmandymarie

Out to lunch with my new Burberry hobo, a Christmas gift from hubby! Hope everyone has a wonderful new year


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful and feminine indeed .  I love this picture so much with the soft pink roses behind this pink beauty.  Happy New Year to you too, lovely SM


Thank you IM!


----------



## muchstuff

Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve thanks for posting pics of your Bleeker, I love this bag ...anything else I should be looking for?
> 
> View attachment 4627413


You're welcome! I'm glad you found one!

Coach reuses names all the time so it is difficult to see which ones I mean, but check out Legacy, mostly the bags with the striped lining, Legacy Thompson, and Bleecker (the bags with the tattersall lining.).


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I'm glad you found one!
> 
> Coach reuses names all the time so it is difficult to see which ones I mean, but check out Legacy, mostly the bags with the striped lining, Legacy Thompson, and Bleecker (the bags with the tattersall lining.).


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4627282
> View attachment 4627283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Ferragamo crossbody


What a special bag. I love it.


----------



## Dextersmom

So sweet and feminine. 


Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
> Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
> Especially YOU! That's right!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow I love the look of this Ferragamo


Thank you   I was worried initially it might be too flashy, but with the right outfits its very classic i think....


----------



## Lajka

muchstuff said:


> Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.
> View attachment 4627570


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
> Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
> Especially YOU! That's right!


Love this bag!  So soft and classic....the style is just


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.
> View attachment 4627570



Wow! You’ve picked up some stunning bags ....this one and the Coach are both amazing


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> What a special bag. I love it.


Thank you very much   You have so many special bags also


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


Love your bag, is the leather real stiff on this bag?


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> +1!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
> Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
> Especially YOU! That's right!


Gorgeous pink bag!!!  Happy New Year to you too!!!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 4627401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another for Rue to faint with, been using my 1941 Red Rogue all week!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.
> View attachment 4627570



Oh, I like this one a lot — I don’t think I have seen an embossed version before.  Very pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Love your bag, is the leather real stiff on this bag?



Thanks.  I don’t find it real stiff (certainly a lot softer than epi leather). I have heard that the bottom might even sag a little without a base shaper (I currently use a small piece of cardboard until I can find the right base shaper). I am sure you know that the empreinte leather softens over time (and the embossing will likely lose its shape down the road ).


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wow! You’ve picked up some stunning bags ....this one and the Coach are both amazing


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Oh, I like this one a lot — I don’t think I have seen an embossed version before.  Very pretty.


Thanks, also very very soft!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.
> View attachment 4627570


I have been stalking the flamenco bags for a while. What size is this one? It’s a beauty.  Looks like an older style too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag. I was feeling very feminine today.
> Happy New Year everyone! You all are soooo lovely!!!
> Especially YOU! That's right!





Iamminda said:


> So beautiful and feminine indeed .  I love this picture so much with the soft pink roses behind this pink beauty.  Happy New Year to you too, lovely SM


What she said!
Happy New Year!


----------



## RuedeNesle

We had a fun time ringing in the New Year! Around midnight they showed live cams from The Strip on two big screen TVs. It was crazy! I wore black and white, but there was no way I was ringing in the new year without a red bag.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been stalking the flamenco bags for a while. What size is this one? It’s a beauty.  Looks like an older style too.


I honestly don’t know much about it, I’ll take some measurements and get back to you.


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> We had a fun time ringing in the New Year! Around midnight they showed live cams from The Strip on two big screen TVs. It was crazy! I wore black and white, but there was no way I was ringing in the new year without a red bag.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> View attachment 4627916


The leather on this beauty looks amazing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with truly one of my favorite bags of the year.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> We had a fun time ringing in the New Year! Around midnight they showed live cams from The Strip on two big screen TVs. It was crazy! I wore black and white, but there was no way I was ringing in the new year without a red bag.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> View attachment 4627916



Happy New Year .  What a cute picture.  Hope you had fun.  I bet you looked great in your new dress


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with truly one of my favorite bags of the year.



Happy New Year DM .  Hope you enjoyed ringing in the new year with your new beauty (I also love the look of it more and more, lol).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year DM .  Hope you enjoyed ringing in the new year with your new beauty (I also love the look of it more and more, lol).


Thank you, sweet IM. This bag definitely grew on me too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> The leather on this beauty looks amazing.


Thanks DM! It's my favorite type of leather!



Dextersmom said:


> Last night with truly one of my favorite bags of the year.


Happy New Year DM!  I hope you had a fun night with your beautiful bag and loved ones!



Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year .  What a cute picture.  Hope you had fun.  I bet you looked great in your new dress


Happy New Year! 
Thanks Minda! I bought a skirt and top and I was very happy with the way they looked together. (Which is more of a surprise than you realize because this was our 4th store and I was so tired I think I picked my outfit with my eyes closed. )
We had a blast! It ended around 1am and I wasn't ready to leave! Glad I took a 5 hour nap after shopping!)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop the Flamenco is approx. 11" x 11" x 4" and made of super soft nappa. I saw one on Carousell and they called it the Flamenco 30. No tags inside to give indication of what year it was made.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4628058



I like this picture — with the soft faded images of your beautiful bags in the background


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> So sweet and feminine.


Thank you D!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I like this picture — with the soft faded images of your beautiful bags in the background


Thank you and Happy New Year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag!  So soft and classic....the style is just


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> We had a fun time ringing in the New Year! Around midnight they showed live cams from The Strip on two big screen TVs. It was crazy! I wore black and white, but there was no way I was ringing in the new year without a red bag.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> View attachment 4627916


I love this bag, especially in this red! Is this the mini size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with truly one of my favorite bags of the year.


I think that's my fave of all your beautiful bags!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I think that's my fave of all your beautiful bags!


Thank you so much, Sm.  It might be my favorite too, a close second being my 225 Reissue.


----------



## cheidel

Dooney & Bourke Tote today!


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4626997
> View attachment 4626998


So cute! 
I need to pull out my medium one. I haven't carried her for too long. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I honestly don’t know much about it, I’ll take some measurements and get back to you.


I believe this older style might have been made in 3 sizes: 15, 25 and 30? Something like that. I'm curious about the sizes. I have tried on a knot bag in two sizes and I liked the smaller one, but they are shaped differently than the tassel bags (which you have). I'd love to know how those sizes work.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop the Flamenco is approx. 11" x 11" x 4" and made of super soft nappa. I saw one on Carousell and they called it the Flamenco 30. No tags inside to give indication of what year it was made.


Aha! I responded before I read your post. Thanks! I've been contemplating one in bronze and another in bicolor pink and orange.


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with truly one of my favorite bags of the year.


Lovely bag!  Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

carterazo said:


> So cute!
> I need to pull out my medium one. I haven't carried her for too long. Thanks for the inspiration!


Yes you should!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Aha! I responded before I read your post. Thanks! I've been contemplating one in bronze and another in bicolor pink and orange.


I saw a suede one in a local store that I liked as well...


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Lovely bag!  Happy New Year!!!!


Thank you.  Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## carterazo

Happy New Year, everyone! Wishing all a healthy and happy 2020!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Browsing Saks in the French Quarter with my baby Sac De Jour...took a moment to visit the YSL Loulous in person.


----------



## Molly0

Pre-creed Coach with my added beaded “wonder strap”. 
 (haha. I call it that because I always wonder what the story is on this woven/beaded piece of work.)


----------



## Zenerdiode

roundandround said:


> Ferragamo Stella for some christmas shopping love this bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610519
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm fixed the hemline after seeing the shot A good tip for me, taking a picture of my attire before going out ....if you're in a hurry, things happened....not that we don't have full length mirrors at home



Wooooahhh Stella looking hot with this attire



lilinko said:


> Always admired the Bao Bao Miyake Origami bag. Finally got one. Love the bright red color with a pop of contrasting color handle.



Beautiful bag, so unique.



misskittee said:


> View attachment 4618010
> 
> 
> Taking my Loulou on the train from Venice to Florence today for the second leg of our honeymoon



Nice and hoping that vacay was great.




Molly0 said:


> New to me Coach.
> View attachment 4626497



Great looking bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4628058





Iamminda said:


> I like this picture — with the soft faded images of your beautiful bags in the background


Minda said it much better than I could! This picture is magazine worthy! I don't think RM sales this bag any longer, but this picture would create a demand for it on the secondary market!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag, especially in this red! Is this the mini size?


Hi SM! Thanks very much!
Girl! I took a "nap" this afternoon around 2pm and woke up at.......1:50AM!  I didn't realize how tired I was! I'm sorry for the late reply. Yes, it's a "mini" version, about the size of the LV Alma BB. Dooney calls it the "Bitsy". I have two, this one and one in orange. I found a picture of the inside of my orange Bitsy to show what fits. This is an old picture so it's not my current contents.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Dooney & Bourke Tote today!


Hi C! 
This is one my current carry on bags!  I love this style! I was going to call the Vegas Dooney outlet  tomorrow (today?) to ask if they still have this bag, or the new Derby lambskin version with the the tassels. Mine is still nice but something happened to it when I let my sister use it for a few months, and it has a couple of light spots on it. Still going to carry it though. That's why I call it my "Rescue Bag".


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Wishing all a healthy and happy 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628328


 
Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## dotty8

From Saturday:* Max Mara Weekend* 'Pasticcino' bag with pom-poms  Together with my Max Mara tulle dress


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> Minda said it much better than I could! This picture is magazine worthy! I don't think RM *sales* this bag any longer, but this picture would create a demand for it on the secondary market!


 Dang! Too late to edit: sells, not sales!


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Flower Hobo again today!


----------



## JenJBS

dotty8 said:


> From Saturday:* Max Mara Weekend* 'Pasticcino' bag with pom-poms  Together with my Max Mara tulle dress
> View attachment 4628515
> View attachment 4628516



That bag is adorable! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dotty8 said:


> From Saturday:* Max Mara Weekend* 'Pasticcino' bag with pom-poms  Together with my Max Mara tulle dress
> View attachment 4628515
> View attachment 4628516


Beautiful everything dotty!
I especially love your cute kisslock bag.  I love kisslock bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM! Thanks very much!
> Girl! I took a "nap" this afternoon around 2pm and woke up at.......1:50AM!  I didn't realize how tired I was! I'm sorry for the late reply. Yes, it's a "mini" version, about the size of the LV Alma BB. Dooney calls it the "Bitsy". I have two, this one and one in orange. I found a picture of the inside of my orange Bitsy to show what fits. This is an old picture so it's not my current contents.
> View attachment 4628492


A well deserved nap I'm sure!
I think this mini bag is a darling! I love how petite and cute the handles are!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Minda said it much better than I could! This picture is magazine worthy! I don't think RM sales this bag any longer, but this picture would create a demand for it on the secondary market!


No it hasn't been around since maybe 2007? Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## Kidclarke

Monster Bag today!


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Wishing all a healthy and happy 2020!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628328


Love the color and hardware!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A well deserved nap I'm sure!
> I think this mini bag is a darling! *I love how petite and cute the handles are!!!*


I really did need the rest!
Thanks SM! That's what I love about it too!



Shelby33 said:


> No it hasn't been around since maybe 2007? Thanks for the compliment!!


Wow! That's a long time!


Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4628781


Beautiful!  I love it next to the colorful chair!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4628781


I really LOVE this color.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> I really LOVE this color.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I really did need the rest!
> Thanks SM! That's what I love about it too!
> 
> 
> Wow! That's a long time!
> 
> Beautiful!  I love it next to the colorful chair!


Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use some of my newbies (like this one) to convince myself I don’t need a new bag, lol.   Happy New Year to everyone on this fun thread .


Happy New Year, IM!  I love how the LV logo looks on this color of leather.....bright and fun for 2020.  I approve!


----------



## stylistbydesign

muchstuff said:


> Another of the last 2019 purchases, the Loewe Flamenco Bag...embossed version.
> View attachment 4627570


Love this bag.....The tassels are to die for!


----------



## CoachMaven

pmburk said:


> Louis Vuitton Flower Hobo again today!


I love the orange contrast on this!


----------



## CoachMaven

Shopping in my own closet to stick to my resolution this year. Decided to break out my dufflette:


----------



## stylistbydesign

A little belated, but NYE with my Louis Vuitton Monogram Velours Alligator Irvine mini bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> A little belated, but NYE with my Louis Vuitton Monogram Velours Alligator Irvine mini bag
> View attachment 4628954


Oh my gooooodness!
You look totally adorable!
Love the dress, the bag, and the cutest shoes! 
What brand/name please!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4628781


Ummmmmm. Can I eat this bag? 
I think I have a problem. When I see something  luscious and buttery,  I just want to eat it!
Love the color too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> A little belated, but NYE with my Louis Vuitton Monogram Velours Alligator Irvine mini bag
> View attachment 4628954


You look fab as usual SBD! Boy the name of that bag is a mouthful


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmmmm. Can I eat this bag?
> I think I have a problem. When I see something  luscious and buttery,  I just want to eat it!
> Love the color too!


No it's not a problem, just like it's not a problem that I want to take a bite out of it!
Do you think the color is "too much"? I'm not 100% sure..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> No it's not a problem, just like it's not a problem that I want to take a bite out of it!
> Do you think the color is "too much"? I'm not 100% sure..


Not too much!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Happy New Year, IM!  I love how the LV logo looks on this color of leather.....bright and fun for 2020.  I approve!



Thanks SBD and Happy New Year to you too.  Your approval is most appreciated . I love your NYE party outfit — dear lady, you got a fabulous style


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not too much!!!!!!



I agree — it’s a lovely pink @Shelby33


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I agree — it’s a lovely pink @Shelby33


Thank you! I just don't want it to be an "in your face" color you know?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Not too much!!!!!!


OK thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

stylistbydesign said:


> Love this bag.....The tassels are to die for!


Thanks, from another baby Yoda fan .


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, from another baby Yoda fan .



I am also goo goo gaga over baby Yoda   .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am also goo goo gaga over baby Yoda   .


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gooooodness!
> You look totally adorable!
> Love the dress, the bag, and the cutest shoes!
> What brand/name please!


Thank you, SSSSM. [emoji4] The shoes are by Fidji, a brand I’ve loved for years.  They’re made in Portugal.  I used to buy them at Nordstrom, but buy online now.  This pair is about 5 years old!  Most of all, they’re comfy (Fidji does a great job with a mid-heel).



Addicted to bags said:


> You look fab as usual SBD! Boy the name of that bag is a mouthful


Thanks, ATB!  I totally had to look up the proper name, cause I couldn’t remember....seems kind of ridiculous for a bag this small.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Iamminda said:


> Thanks SBD and Happy New Year to you too.  Your approval is most appreciated . I love your NYE party outfit — dear lady, you got a fabulous style


Thanks, Minda! [emoji173]️ I wanted to take the new LV puffy 2054 clutch, but realized a handle worked better for the dinner setting.  We had a nice dinner with old friends, and finished out the year looking at the night sky at the observatory.  [emoji92]  Loved your happy New Year bag choice!


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> Louis Vuitton Flower Hobo again today!


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> View attachment 4629258


I’m obsessed with baby Yoda, too!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## jcnc

My MK after a long time ..


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4629681


Shelby, is this the same bag as the one you posted yesterday?  If yes, it looks less pink and more purple — and even prettier  — today.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Shelby, is this the same bag as the one you posted yesterday?  If yes, it looks less pink and more purple — and even prettier  — today.


Yes it's the same! But yesterday it was in full sun and today is overcast. Inside it looks like a deep plum. The color is called "grape".


----------



## muchstuff

Issey Miyake Tri-colour Bao Bao...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's the same! But yesterday it was in full sun and today is overcast. Inside it looks like a deep plum. The color is called "grape".


So is it more like the 1st or the 2nd picture?


----------



## stylistbydesign

muchstuff said:


> Issey Miyake Tri-colour Bao Bao...
> 
> View attachment 4629847
> View attachment 4629848



So cool! [emoji41]I love this color story + graphics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton just hanging around.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton just hanging around.


Pretty (I really like the combo of LV canvas with leather).  And you still have some of those pretty pink roses (at least one).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pretty (I really like the combo of LV canvas with leather).  And you still have some of those pretty pink roses (at least one).


Thank you.  I like to move things around.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton just hanging around.



Pretty!  Is that navy?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty!  Is that navy?


Thank you. It's black.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chanel Chic Caviar hobo, Gucci cardi, Fluevog shoes (courtesy of the Nordy bathroom [emoji23])


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Chic Caviar hobo, Gucci cardi, Fluevog shoes (courtesy of the Nordy bathroom [emoji23])
> View attachment 4630037



Me and Baby Yoda think you looking good .  Love your OOTD.  My Nordstrom bathroom is never empty enough for me to take a (sloppy) selfie, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Chic Caviar hobo, Gucci cardi, Fluevog shoes (courtesy of the Nordy bathroom [emoji23])
> View attachment 4630037


Chanel Chic?
No... YOU are chic!!!!!


----------



## dignatius

Polene Number One in Green


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So is it more like the 1st or the 2nd picture?


It is both, when the sun hits it, it's is like a bright pink. Today was overcast and looks more like... Plum I guess?
ETA tomorrow if it's sunny I'll try to get a picture of it with part of it in the sun and part not.


----------



## muchstuff

stylistbydesign said:


> So cool! [emoji41]I love this color story + graphics.


There's one on the "Auctions Listings" thread for a really good starting bid! Great TPFer!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Issey Miyake Tri-colour Bao Bao...
> 
> View attachment 4629847
> View attachment 4629848


Nice one!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Nice one!


Thanks, such a fun bag to carry!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag. Longchamp mini Cuir LP


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Chanel Chic Caviar hobo, Gucci cardi, Fluevog shoes (courtesy of the Nordy bathroom [emoji23])
> View attachment 4630037


Love all the colors on your Gucci cardigan and in the Fluevog shoes SBD. Such happy colors


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Me and Baby Yoda think you looking good .  Love your OOTD.  My Nordstrom bathroom is never empty enough for me to take a (sloppy) selfie, lol.


Thanks, Minda and Boda!  [emoji7] I never see this Nordy bathroom empty, so I had to take a pic, just because I could! [emoji23]



Sunshine mama said:


> Chanel Chic?
> No... YOU are chic!!!!!


Thank you, SMama!  This is the first Chanel I bought, so it has a special place in my heart. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Love all the colors on your Gucci cardigan and in the Fluevog shoes SBD. Such happy colors


Thanks, ATB.....that is exactly why I love both pieces!  Happy colors make me smile. [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag. Longchamp mini Cuir LP
> 
> View attachment 4630134



Itty bitty cutie, just like the owner of this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag. Longchamp mini Cuir LP
> 
> View attachment 4630134



This one is real unique — I like it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag. Longchamp mini Cuir LP
> 
> View attachment 4630134


I love this bag soooo much! It’ s such a cute little cutie pie!


----------



## Molly0

Going light with little old Dior today for walking around the mall.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Itty bitty cutie, just like the owner of this bag! [emoji7]





Iamminda said:


> This one is real unique — I like it


Thank you Minda 


Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag soooo much! It’ s such a cute little cutie pie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Going light with little old Dior today for walking around the mall.
> View attachment 4630445


So elegant!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag. Longchamp mini Cuir LP
> 
> View attachment 4630134


Too cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Going light with little old Dior today for walking around the mall.
> View attachment 4630445


What our lovely Sunshine mama said.....tres elegante.


----------



## Nibb

Small Rogue, loaded and ready for her debut. She’s a hefty little thing.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Too cute.


Thank you DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course. 
@Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration. 
Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Using my mini pliage Cuir for a dinner date tonight.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been stalking the flamenco bags for a while. What size is this one? It’s a beauty.  Looks like an older style too.


@Kimbashop so here's the thing. This size (not sure if it's the largest?) is smaller than I'd like (but as you know I love big bags. It actually holds all my stuff comfortably). Biggest problem is that I can't double the strap because if you slide one of the doubled straps off to get something out of your bag the other strap tightens the opening up. And the strap's definitely meant to be a crossbody so I'd have to shorten it which I don't want to do so I'll rehome her instead. Hate it when you find a bag that's this pretty and you can't make it work. The style may work for you as you're taller than I am though. If you decide to get one please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


Dear DM, that is so awesome. I'm twins with you on the bag (except I have phw) and Ecco Softs 
I love the Lindy and have 3 but I would like to see the Mini Lindy in person and perhaps add her to my collection.

Congrats on joining the Lindy Club. She looks great on you! At first I thought you got Blue Nuit


----------



## BlueCherry

6 years old and still looking good


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4630591
> 
> 
> 6 years old and still looking good


Wow! She looks awesome... I was thinking about getting one but I thought with the soft leather and unstructured nature of the design it wouldn't hold up well. May I ask if you use her often? And do you do anything extra to keep her from smooshing inwards BlueCherry?


----------



## BlueCherry

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! She looks awesome... I was thinking about getting one but I thought with the soft leather and unstructured nature of the design it wouldn't hold up well. May I ask if you use her often? And do you do anything extra to keep her from smooshing inwards BlueCherry?



Thank you ATB. You can see a tiny softening to the corners but considering the style I think they have held up well. I used it practically non stop for the first 2 years, then a lot in rotation. I sort of retired (maybe just a break lol) from work so most of my bags didn’t get used much in 2019.

I stuff it with the original stuffing, this goes into the corners but not completely and that’s all. However it’s usually full when I carry it but never overstuffed. I have a tricolour that’s 6 months younger than this one, also in the small size, and it looks brand new. I use the black for 3 seasons and the tricolour for just the spring/summertime.


----------



## Narnanz

An outing for the Ramblers Legacy..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


Simply dreamy D!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4630591
> 
> 
> 6 years old and still looking good


I love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

My Michael Kors extra small Manhattan crossbody in garnet was perfect for running a few errands.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Dear DM, that is so awesome. I'm twins with you on the bag (except I have phw) and Ecco Softs
> I love the Lindy and have 3 but I would like to see the Mini Lindy in person and perhaps add her to my collection.
> 
> Congrats on joining the Lindy Club. She looks great on you! At first I thought you got Blue Nuit


That is so cool that we are twins on the Lindy and sneakers.   Great minds, as they say...

Good luck on scoring a mini.  They seem so in demand and look just darling in the pictures I have seen.


----------



## Dextersmom

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4630591
> 
> 
> 6 years old and still looking good


Great looking bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Simply dreamy D!


Thank you so much, Sm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This shopping bag + a tiny bag.


----------



## JenJBS

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4630591
> 
> 
> 6 years old and still looking good



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies, greetings from Berlin airport on my way to holidays!  
There is my Dior Panarea Confetti and pochette Lancaster Paris modéle Air8. It is useful small bag for travell documents made of saffiano - suitable just for passport, boarding pas, cards, money and lipstick. What else do you need?  The price comparing with the quality is    
And my perfume for travelling is Prada limited edition No.14 Rossetto.
 Have a nice day!


----------



## Lajka

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + tiny bag.


Love it!!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, greetings from Berlin airport on my way to holidays!
> There is my Dior Panarea Confetti and pochette Lancaster Paris modéle Air8. It is useful small bag for travell documents made of saffiano - suitable just for passport, boarding pas, cards, money and lipstick. What else do you need?  The price comparing with the quality is
> And my perfume for travelling is Prada limited edition No.14 Rossetto.
> Have a nice day!
> View attachment 4630705



I love the subtle hint of color on the bag!! Have a wonderful vacation!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lajka said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you!
Hope you have a wonderful flight and a wonderful time with your lovely bags!


----------



## Lajka

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so here's the thing. This size (not sure if it's the largest?) is smaller than I'd like (but as you know I love big bags. It actually holds all my stuff comfortably). Biggest problem is that I can't double the strap because if you slide one of the doubled straps off to get something out of your bag the other strap tightens the opening up. And the strap's definitely meant to be a crossbody so I'd have to shorten it which I don't want to do so I'll rehome her instead. Hate it when you find a bag that's this pretty and you can't make it work. The style may work for you as you're taller than I am though. If you decide to get one please let me know your thoughts!


Absolutely agree. I have an older model made of plain leather and the bag is in nice shape only if is "sitting" on the shelf with a small pillow inside (like in a boutique). 
The leather is fabulous, extremely soft, fine, high quality of manufacturing, perfect gold hardware (plated with real gold), yes, all the details seem expensive...but the full bag on my shoulder looks like dead rabbit (sorry...  )
I googled some celebrity pictures with this bag and it seems the same.
Thus I bring it only for occasion if I don't need carry lot of things. 
But I thought that the newest model are solved better.


----------



## Lajka

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love the subtle hint of color on the bag!! Have a wonderful vacation!!


Thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!



Thank you 



JenJBS said:


> My Michael Kors extra small Manhattan crossbody in garnet was perfect for running a few errands.



 Beautiful colour and love all the details 



Dextersmom said:


> Great looking bag.



Thanks DM 



Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + tiny bag.



That’s just too cute 



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.



I love your gorgeous Lindy DM .  It looks absolutely fabulous on you especially hand carried.  And love love love your new Ecco — I really need some pretty pink tennies like the pairs that you have.  What a wonderful new bag to start the new year with — big congrats DM .


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4630591
> 
> 
> 6 years old and still looking good



Happy New Year BlueCherry — great to see your posts again


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + a tiny bag.



Love this mama and baby pair — so darn cute


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + a tiny bag.


I am fascinated by the Medea shopping bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love your gorgeous Lindy DM .  It looks absolutely fabulous on you especially hand carried.  And love love love your new Ecco — I really need some pretty pink tennies like the pairs that you have.  What a wonderful new bag to start the new year with — big congrats DM .


Thank you so much, sweet IM.  Adding a Lindy was a big decision for me and I am very happy with it.  You should definitely try on these Ecco sneakers if you have a store near you.  They are so comfortable and supportive, imo. Plus, ATB has them too....so they must be good!


----------



## muchstuff

Lajka said:


> Absolutely agree. I have an older model made of plain leather and the bag is in nice shape only if is "sitting" on the shelf with a small pillow inside (like in a boutique).
> The leather is fabulous, extremely soft, fine, high quality of manufacturing, perfect gold hardware (plated with real gold), yes, all the details seem expensive...but the full bag on my shoulder looks like dead rabbit (sorry...  )
> I googled some celebrity pictures with this bag and it seems the same.
> Thus I bring it only for occasion if I don't need carry lot of things.
> But I thought that the newest model are solved better.


I do think the bag looks better if you don't carry a lot in it. Such a pretty bag and that TDF soft nappa.... I tried on a suede version and it seemed to have a little more structure.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you ATB. You can see a tiny softening to the corners but considering the style I think they have held up well. I used it practically non stop for the first 2 years, then a lot in rotation. I sort of retired (maybe just a break lol) from work so most of my bags didn’t get used much in 2019.
> 
> I stuff it with the original stuffing, this goes into the corners but not completely and that’s all. However it’s usually full when I carry it but never overstuffed. I have a tricolour that’s 6 months younger than this one, also in the small size, and it looks brand new. I use the black for 3 seasons and the tricolour for just the spring/summertime.


Thanks for the tips. I'm looking at a mini one. I'll put her back on my "list"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Velo


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + a tiny bag.


They look great together!!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


What a beautiful bag, looks like beautiful, soft leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So is it more like the 1st or the 2nd picture?


OK so here is the bag today in the sun


And here is when the sun went behind the clouds, but it isn't overcast like the other day


And here it is inside


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4631409
> 
> OK so here is the bag today in the sun
> View attachment 4631401
> 
> And here is when the sun went behind the clouds, but it isn't overcast like the other day
> View attachment 4631402
> 
> And here it is inside


I get it!
The color is pretty in both pics. It's so different though!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I get it!
> The color is pretty in both pics. It's so different though!


I know, the first time I wore it in the sun I was a little surprised!


----------



## westvillage

Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.

After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.
> 
> After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631433


Westvillage I think she looks pretty and understated. It's nice to have a handbag that checks all the boxes. That's very hard for me to find. In fact out of my collection I don't think I have one that does check all my boxes. I always wish I could tweak or add something 

Have a nice vacay


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> What a beautiful bag, looks like beautiful, soft leather!


Thank you so much, sweet Shelby.


----------



## southernbelle43

westvillage said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.
> 
> After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631433


Nothing dull bout it.  Simple  and elegant.


----------



## westvillage

westvillage said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.
> 
> After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631433



Thanks AtoB and Southernbelle43. I don’t think I’ve been ‘bag content’ in the past decade so of course I have to find something, lol!  The bag is so easy to get around the city with ... lightweight, secure, big enough for gloves and hat yet slim profile, big back slide pocket for phone. And those two button eyes that keep saying ‘Love me, I’m your perfect bag’ ...Nyuk Nyuk...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.



Your Lindy is so lovely, DM!  I have been eyeing one for a couple of years....not sure if I would really use it, but I just [emoji173]️ the unusual shape and strap.  Looks great on you!


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.
> 
> After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631433


Beautiful leather there!


----------



## Cams

My PM so love this bag


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Your Lindy is so lovely, DM!  I have been eyeing one for a couple of years....not sure if I would really use it, but I just [emoji173]️ the unusual shape and strap.  Looks great on you!


Thank you so much, sbd.  I took alot of time in the boutique trying on the different sizes (26 and 30) and walking around the store with them.  It is a beautifully made bag, for sure.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I happened to carry my PM like @Cams today. Mine is with the XL Bandolier strap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I happened to carry my PM like @Cams today. Mine is with the XL Bandolier strap.
> 
> View attachment 4631869



I didn’t even know you had a PM, ATB!  You are a woman of variety!  [emoji6] Love it with the bando strap. [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I didn’t even know you had a PM, ATB!  You are a woman of variety!  [emoji6] Love it with the bando strap. [emoji7]


Thank you SBD


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> My PM so love this bag





Addicted to bags said:


> I happened to carry my PM like @Cams today. Mine is with the XL Bandolier strap.
> 
> View attachment 4631869



PM envy here!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday at Target.
Tried top handles only and I liked it!


----------



## kbell

Back in my Turenne PM today


----------



## Molly0

I have a “Back in” situation today too. Pillowy Softness.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I have a “Back in” situation today too. Pillowy Softness.
> View attachment 4632150


Have I told you lately that I love this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> View attachment 4632137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in my Turenne PM today


How do you like your cute keyholder in this leather? Does it get softer with use?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Have I told you lately that I love this bag?


Thanks.  25 yrs old this year!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like your cute keyholder in this leather? Does it get softer with use?


I’ve only been using it since Christmas but I love it! It’s the perfect size to stick in my coat pocket if I’m just running out and only need my keys & a card. I’m Not sure if the leather will soften but right now the empreinte feels nice & very well made. I alternate between a 6 key or a key pouch because I use both the same way. I have a very similar Gucci 6 key but it has a decorative bow & crystal on the front - pretty but makes it more bulky & much less pocket friendly.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday at Target.
> Tried top handles only and I liked it!



i really like the look of this twilly on this bag.  You must have a good number of twillies to choose from since you always pick the most perfectly coordinated one


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so here's the thing. This size (not sure if it's the largest?) is smaller than I'd like (but as you know I love big bags. It actually holds all my stuff comfortably). Biggest problem is that I can't double the strap because if you slide one of the doubled straps off to get something out of your bag the other strap tightens the opening up. And the strap's definitely meant to be a crossbody so I'd have to shorten it which I don't want to do so I'll rehome her instead. Hate it when you find a bag that's this pretty and you can't make it work. The style may work for you as you're taller than I am though. If you decide to get one please let me know your thoughts!


What if you put clips or something on one of the doubled straps so it can't slide?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JoRW

Out for dinner


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> View attachment 4632326
> View attachment 4632327
> View attachment 4632328



I think this magenta is real pretty — and it’s got that famous red DB lining so you got your red there


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


You look fabulous DM, the bag suits you to perfection. I especially love your ecco runners, they may be (and most probably will be) my next purchase.


----------



## Narnanz

Nucelle Map bucket bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> View attachment 4632326
> View attachment 4632327
> View attachment 4632328


This magenta(looks like hot pink to me) is really pretty! And it seems really functional. 
Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Nucelle Map bucket bag.
> View attachment 4632400


A geography study tool and a beautiful bag all in one!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> What if you put clips or something on one of the doubled straps so it can't slide?


It’s a possibility..


----------



## Cams

Sunshine mama said:


> PM envy here!!!


Love your PM
In the empreinte, been thinking weather I should buy another one. I really love PM.


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> View attachment 4632326
> View attachment 4632327
> View attachment 4632328


Half points for red interior!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> i really like the look of this twilly on this bag.  You must have a good number of twillies to choose from since you always pick the most perfectly coordinated one


You are so sweet! I love twillies/bandeaus/scarves and actually wear them a lot. But I don't think I have enough.


----------



## sexycombover

My rainy day bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> You look fabulous DM, the bag suits you to perfection. I especially love your ecco runners, they may be (and most probably will be) my next purchase.


Thank you so much, LB.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday at Target.
> Tried top handles only and I liked it!



Look how jaunty you are with that gingham! [emoji41]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I think this magenta is real pretty — and it’s got that famous red DB lining so you got your red there





Sunshine mama said:


> This magenta(looks like hot pink to me) is really pretty! And it seems really functional.
> Hope you had a wonderful time!





missconvy said:


> Half points for red interior!



Hi Minda, SM, and MC! (Just woke up from a long nap! I was up at 2:00am to get ready to go to the airport.)
Thanks! And the red lining does help. The SA offered to call other stores to see if a red bag could be shipped to me but I needed (wanted) it for my flight this morning. When I was deplaning (I was almost the last person off the plane), the Flight Attendant at the door complimented me on the bag. I told her I got it at the Dooney outlet in Vegas. She said she wanted to get one, but it has to be red, to go with her uniform.  I wanted to hug her! 

SM: Thanks! I had a wonderful trip!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Look how jaunty you are with that gingham! [emoji41]


Thank you. They are actually more like a houndstooth pattern. It does look like gingham though in the  picture.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Tabby top handle at my kid's dentist appointment.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> View attachment 4632326
> View attachment 4632327
> View attachment 4632328



I [emoji175]the magenta (and it’s one of my absolute fave colors!).  Plus, the little tassel detail on the side is [emoji7].


----------



## chocolateolive

YSL baby Niki ✌️


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji175]the magenta (and it’s one of my absolute fave colors!).  Plus, the little tassel detail on the side is [emoji7].


Hi SBD!
Thanks! It is a pretty color and I'll happily carry it knowing magenta is one of your favorite colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SBD!
> Thanks! It is a pretty color and I'll happily carry it knowing magenta is one of your favorite colors!


One of mine too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> One of mine too!


I'll think of both you and SBD when I carry it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll think of both you and SBD when I carry it!


Thank you! That's more like it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Tomorrow's bag, vintage Coach Legacy satchel with my Dinky strap.


----------



## JoRW

Making my work day a little brighter


----------



## westvillage

CoachMaven said:


> Tomorrow's bag, vintage Coach Legacy satchel with my Dinky strap.
> View attachment 4632935




I have two Dinky straps ... brown leather with gold and with the dull gray chain hardware (forget what Coach calls that) and I use them on so many different bags. They give ‘em all a touch of class. That strap looks amazing on your Legacy tote ... so unexpected!


----------



## CoachMaven

westvillage said:


> I have two Dinky straps ... brown leather with gold and with the dull gray chain hardware (forget what Coach calls that) and I use them on so many different bags. They give ‘em all a touch of class. That strap looks amazing on your Legacy tote ... so unexpected!


Thank you! I was pleasantly surprised at how well it looked with the satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! That's more like it!


----------



## LuckyBitch

houseof999 said:


> Coach Tabby top handle at my kid's dentist appointment.
> View attachment 4632807


What a beautiful bag. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## houseof999

LuckyBitch said:


> What a beautiful bag. The colors are gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Well. I am never doing this again.


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533


Love the boots !...so wish I could wear boots...but I have ginormous calves!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533


Really?? You look great. You should do more selfies for us.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Really?? You look great. You should do more selfies for us.


Thank you... I don't know how you do it! I must have taken 80 pictures! You make it look effortless!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Love the boots !...so wish I could wear boots...but I have ginormous calves!


Thanks! My mom has about 25 pairs of boots and when I asked her to look for some brown boots next time she went "boot shopping" she gave me these, because it would give her an excuse to buy more boots!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you... I don't know how you do it! I must have taken 80 pictures! You make it look effortless!


You are too sweet.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533



You look good   I like seeing your purses hanging in the back there.  Which part are you never doing again?   Wearing the boots?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533



Love the purse!  Love the boots!  What purse is it?


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> One of mine too!


+1


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love the purse!  Love the boots!  What purse is it?


Thanks! It's the Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Hobo from 2006 0r 2007


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> You look good   I like seeing your purses hanging in the back there.  Which part are you never doing again?   Wearing the boots?


Hahaha, no trying to take a mod shot!
Dextersmom makes it look EASY! It's NOT!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! It's the Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Hobo from 2006 0r 2007



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! My mom has about 25 pairs of boots and when I asked her to look for some brown boots next time she went "boot shopping" she gave me these, because it would give her an excuse to buy more boots!


I love boots! I wish my daughters wore the same size as me.


Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha, no trying to take a mod shot!
> Dextersmom makes it look EASY! It's NOT!


I can't do it either!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I love boots! I wish my daughters wore the same size as me.
> 
> I can't do it either!


It's impossible! No matter how I stand I think I look ridiculous, and if I don't, the picture is blurry.
But I think I have a solution. 
@Dextersmom, how about if I come to your house with only 20 or so bags and you teach me how to do mod shots? And also I want to try on your shawls.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533


Love your Boho chic stylin’!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> It's impossible! No matter how I stand I think I look ridiculous, and if I don't, the picture is blurry.
> But I think I have a solution.
> @Dextersmom, how about if I come to your house with only 20 or so bags and you teach me how to do mod shots? And also I want to try on your shawls.


 I love it. Come on over Shelby.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> It's impossible! No matter how I stand I think I look ridiculous, and if I don't, the picture is blurry.
> But I think I have a solution.
> @Dextersmom, how about if I come to your house with only 20 or so bags and you teach me how to do mod shots? And also I want to try on your shawls.



+1.  I need DM’s help too.  Maybe she can do a class for some of us.......pretty please


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Hello, friends!! I am so excited to share with you my spoils from yesterday's shopping trip.  I am wearing both of my purchases today, of course.
> @Addicted to bags, you may have noticed I have been stalking the Lindy Club subforum, so thank you for all of your inspiration.
> Today with my Hermes Lindy26, Clemence leather, Black ghw, paired with Ecco Soft 7 Runner's in Blossom Rose.


Gorgeous bag!  Looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + a tiny bag.


Beautiful, and the tiny one is so cute!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> +1.  I need DM’s help too.  Maybe she can do a class for some of us.......pretty please


Count me in. I can’t get a mod shot to save my life. (Mind you maybe a full length mirror would help. )
I once tried to enlist the help of my hubby, but THAT was really not good! ​


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Wishing you all excellent health and a whopping portion of joy in this new year.
> 
> After those intense family and food stuffed holidays, DH and I are taking a few days of RandR away from the city. I moved into my LC Foulonne leather saddle bag, one of my very easiest bags to use. If I could have only one bag, this would be a strong contender ... except it’s just a bit dull visually, imo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631433


Not dull, but a beautiful Saddlebag!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> View attachment 4632326
> View attachment 4632327
> View attachment 4632328


Beautiful, and such a lovely color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Count me in. I can’t get a mod shot to save my life. (Mind you maybe a full length mirror would help. )
> I once tried to enlist the help of my hubby, but THAT was really not good! ​


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Looks great on you!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Count me in. I can’t get a mod shot to save my life. (Mind you maybe a full length mirror would help. )
> I once tried to enlist the help of my hubby, but THAT was really not good! ​





Iamminda said:


> +1.  I need DM’s help too.  Maybe she can do a class for some of us.......pretty please


You guys are so adorable. 

Honestly though, all I have in my favor is a really good sized mirror.  Other than that, I just try to stand at an angle where I can get a shot that includes my bag, my shoes and my jewelry.


----------



## elisabettaverde

RuedeNesle said:


> Leaving (Left) Las Vegas this morning. Used my new (Dooney Vegas Outlet shopping last Friday) "Executive Series" tote as my second carry-on. It has a padded section for my laptop, and a back wall zipper pocket that goes all the way across the bag, and is deep, all the way to the bottom. It worked very well! (Before you ask, they didn't have red, so I got magenta.)
> View attachment 4632325
> 
> 
> What a great traveling tote!  Looks classy and not too heavy.    I’ve been looking at Dooney’s nylon totes, mostly for putting in a smaller handbag along with a jewelry pouch, scarf, snacks and a magazine.  I want something stylish but not overly expensive.  Did your tote fit comfortably under the seat?  I wonder if this style is exclusively for the outlets.
> I booked Spirit Airlines for my last trip and realized we were restricted to only a personal item!!    So I had to do some fancy juggling around to fit my two small purses and other stuff into one bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## chanelandpizza

Carrying my nano speedy. So obsessed with it!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Love your Boho chic stylin’!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, and such a lovely color!


Thanks C! Sadly, Dooney is no longer selling the lambskin tote, but I was happy to find pebble grain was available.



elisabettaverde said:


> What a great traveling tote! Looks classy and not too heavy. I’ve been looking at Dooney’s nylon totes, mostly for putting in a smaller handbag along with a jewelry pouch, scarf, snacks and a magazine. I want something stylish but not overly expensive. Did your tote fit comfortably under the seat? I wonder if this style is exclusively for the outlets.
> I booked Spirit Airlines for my last trip and realized we were restricted to only a personal item!! So I had to do some fancy juggling around to fit my two small purses and other stuff into one bag.


Hi E!
Thanks!  I do love the way it looks!
Honest review:
Pros: Looks stylish and expensive, but was only $123.20 at the outlet. (Some colors were $146.00.) Has a big back wall zipper pocket, which goes all the way across the bag and deep, to the bottom of the bag. Padded section for my laptop. Deep back wall slip pocket that goes all the across the bag, is also deep, like the zipper pocket. Long strap drop for shoulder carry.

I didn't put it under the seat in front of me. I take out my blanket scarf and wrap before I sit down and put the tote in the overhead bin, where it easily fits sitting up. It "might" fit under the seat but you'd have to lay it on it's side.

Cons: Heavy, with a laptop. I have a lambskin tote the same size that I used on the way to Vegas. It was much lighter. (I really can't define "much", but I didn't feel the weight on my shoulder like I did with the Pebble Grain tote.) The padded laptop section makes me feel better about putting my laptop in the bag, but, for me at least, I wish it was against the back wall and not in the middle of the bag. It takes up space I could use for my big blanket scarf. I had to really stuff it in the new bag and it was a struggle to zip the bag. For example: I took the lambskin tote to Chicago two weeks ago. Not only did it hold everything I put in the pebble grain tote, but I was able to but my LAMO (like UGG) boots in the bag when I switched to my mules in the airport. My boots won't fit in the new bag because of the middle section. But I usually don't travel with boots.

It will work well for me for my weekends in SF (Just ride from Oakland to SF with my DD), but I'm honestly not sure if I'll use it for air travel again. It would also be great for an office/work tote. Based on what you're looking for I would not recommend this tote for you because:
It's heavier than I think you'll be happy with.
It may not fit under the seat of an airplane.
If you're only allowed one carry-one I don't think it'll fit everything you carry. If I had to put everything from my Radley nylon bag in the tote I never would have been able to zip it, which is the main reason I bought the bag, because it has a zip top closure.
I hope this helps! Please don't hesitate to let me know if you have additional questions!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4634093


Perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

LV Dora


----------



## RuedeNesle

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora
> View attachment 4634151


I....can't......breathe!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## houseof999

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora
> View attachment 4634151





RuedeNesle said:


> I....can't......breathe!  BEAUTIFUL!



OMG  how do I not know about this?!


----------



## cheidel

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4634093


Pretty bag!  The leather looks very soft.


----------



## cheidel

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora
> View attachment 4634151


Beautiful bag!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying gold leather Crossbody by Ralph Lauren, and wearing my gold weave Cole Haan sneakers today!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carrying gold leather Crossbody by Ralph Lauren, and wearing my gold weave Cole Haan sneakers today!



Wow, I love this golden pairing — so pretty


----------



## Shelby33

cheidel said:


> Pretty bag!  The leather looks very soft.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Perfect.


Thanks!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> OMG  how do I not know about this?!
> 
> View attachment 4634194


 Yes! I've used that one before. I love it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora
> View attachment 4634151


Is this the Small or M Dora? I know you have a BB with a silver zip tenKrat cause you inspired me to get one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chanelandpizza said:


> View attachment 4633922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my nano speedy. So obsessed with it!!!!


So cute!
I'm jealous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha, no trying to take a mod shot!
> Dextersmom makes it look EASY! It's NOT!


I know! It's not!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Well. I am never doing this again.
> View attachment 4633533


Is this what you are trying to say?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this what you are trying to say?


Pretty much!


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this the Small or M Dora? I know you have a BB with a silver zip tenKrat cause you inspired me to get one.


It’s the Ultrasoft Dora MM in Bordeaux.


----------



## tenKrat

RuedeNesle said:


> I....can't......breathe!  BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you 


houseof999 said:


> OMG  how do I not know about this?!
> 
> View attachment 4634194


I bought this bag in 2015. The Dora wasn’t mentioned much over on the LV subforum.


----------



## ohmisseevee

It's a backpack kind of day!


----------



## MKB0925

ohmisseevee said:


> It's a backpack kind of day!
> View attachment 4634479


I like this!! Very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Joule

We are in for a few days of weather insanity, so Longchamp it is.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I just needed some sunshine.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I just needed some sunshine.


O!M!G!  That will definitely provide Sunshine!    It’s beautiful!
(I think I’ll put on some Amber today in my effort to search for sunshine.  I always think of it as congealed sunshine.)


----------



## Mady14

Here's what Im rocking on the first week of 2020


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4635045



Love this pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> O!M!G!  That will definitely provide Sunshine!    It’s beautiful!
> (I think I’ll put on some Amber today in my effort to search for sunshine.  I always think of it as congealed sunshine.)


Thank you Molly0!
That's a good way of seeing amber. I really like that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I just needed some sunshine.


Wow! Just looking at this beauty added sunshine to my day, I can imagine how it makes you feel carrying it!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## JenJBS

Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I just needed some sunshine.



I immediately thought of the song “Walking on Sunshine” (for those who remember the song by Katrina and the Waves).  So for you, it would be “Carrying Miss Sunshine”


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


Love the leather and hardware on this cutie — Bal at its best IMO


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Love the leather and hardware on this cutie — Bal at its best IMO


So agree!


----------



## Kimbashop

Working with my bespoke Massaccesi Modena bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> It's a backpack kind of day!
> View attachment 4634479


such a cutie! I have a KS backpack, too. I love their designs, especially for their backpacks.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4635304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working with my bespoke Massaccesi Modena bag.



This is really nice (just my kind of bag, black leather shoulder carry with outside pockets ) — I know he makes great bags, glad he is back in business.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I immediately thought of the song “Walking on Sunshine” (for those who remember the song by Katrina and the Waves).  So for you, it would be “Carrying Miss Sunshine”


One of my favorite songs! I can't help but dance when I hear it! "And don't it feel good!"


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


This is very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love the leather and hardware on this cutie — Bal at its best IMO





Kimbashop said:


> So agree!



Agreed! Talk about a bag that truly goes with anything! Easy to dress up or down. Goes with any color/metal jewelry. Any season or weather.

Good thing I love the Metallic Edge, since it's the only current City with the goat leather, and therefore the only one I would consider.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> This is very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

tenKrat said:


> LV Dora
> View attachment 4634151



OMG  it is amazing! LV should stop releasing the current designs and go back to this  love it so much!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Christmas present from hubby, Chanel timeless medium size in burnt orange.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This is really nice (just my kind of bag, black leather shoulder carry with outside pockets ) — I know he makes great bags, glad he is back in business.



Thank you-- I really love this bag for my worklife. I'm also a fan of black bags with outside pockets. It's a really well-made, well-designed style. And to bespoke a bag is such fun. In a way, this style reminds me a bit of the Balenciaga moto line, which is perhaps why I like it (as a Bal fan).


----------



## Kidclarke

Harveys with a little LV today.


----------



## houseof999

My other Tabby TH


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


Gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Wow! Just looking at this beauty added sunshine to my day, I can imagine how it makes you feel carrying it!


Thank you. It made me smile inside.  



Iamminda said:


> I immediately thought of the song “Walking on Sunshine” (for those who remember the song by Katrina and the Waves).  So for you, it would be “Carrying Miss Sunshine”


Yeah I really like that song. 

I miss longer daylight in the winter! So if nature ain't giving me sunshine,  then my bag is gonna give me sunshinel!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Look at this detail in my Chanel bag. This piece of leather covering the zipper puller in the inside of the flap. It is useless, just decorative, but this zipper puller can damage the other flap. But why!!! I think Chanel should think about this design. I love Chanel classic bags, but always taking care for this piece of leather not to fall or be removed.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> such a cutie! I have a KS backpack, too. I love their designs, especially for their backpacks.



Me too! I used to be more into Kate Spade's novelty SLGs, but this was a great choice for being able to sling things behind me and not have to worry too much about carrying a bag over shoulder. Luckily I don't have to carry a laptop with me day-to-day, and I also thought this might be a nice choice for a day trip when security isn't too much of a concern.

Plus, I do like that the design wasn't overtly a backpack (harkening back to my academic days!).  The leather outside and the faux suede inside feel great, too.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Whitney.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Rainy  day  companion


----------



## MKB0925

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy  day  companion
> View attachment 4635917


Pretty color!!


----------



## TotinScience

Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Whitney.





Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy  day  companion
> View attachment 4635917





TotinScience said:


> Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.


Such pretty colors!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

TotinScience said:


> Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.


It is a beautiful bag! I love the slouch and color.


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I just needed some sunshine.


I love the color and the hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


I don't own any Balenciaga, but I really like this one.  The black hardware is key in making this bag rock.


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> I don't own any Balenciaga, but I really like this one.  The black hardware is key in making this bag rock.



Thanks! I completely agree about the black hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy  day  companion
> View attachment 4635917



Lovely color!


----------



## Shelby33

LucyMadrid said:


> Look at this detail in my Chanel bag. This piece of leather covering the zipper puller in the inside of the flap. It is useless, just decorative, but this zipper puller can damage the other flap. But why!!! I think Chanel should think about this design. I love Chanel classic bags, but always taking care for this piece of leather not to fall or be removed.
> 
> View attachment 4635626


I love the color of your bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


Stunning bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My Dooney Colette was at Walmart this morning making sure I bought enough coffee for the weekend!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Debuting this little cutie today... Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City in all black. Just big enough to easily hold my essentials.


So so chic!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I just needed some sunshine.


A beautiful ray of sunshine indeed!!!


----------



## cheidel

LucyMadrid said:


> Christmas present from hubby, Chanel timeless medium size in burnt orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635384


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> So so chic!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.


Love this!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Stunning bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy  day  companion
> View attachment 4635917


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Such pretty colors!!





JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thank you


----------



## cheidel

Out and about with my large Le Pliage Cuir in Rust color!  The Métis leather is wonderful!


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Le Pliage Cuir in Rust color!  The Métis leather is wonderful!


I just ordered a medium in brandy, very much looking forward to my first Longchamp! Those sales are dangerous...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

muchstuff said:


> I just ordered a medium in brandy, very much looking forward to my first Longchamp! Those sales are dangerous...



I have a small cuir in brandy, you will love the colour!
@cheidel the rust colour is stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I have a small cuir in brandy, you will love the colour!
> @cheidel the rust colour is stunning!


Now I'm really excited!


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> Love this!


Definitely the best vegan handbags on the market, hands down


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.



This has such a great look!  How do you find the material vs. real leather?


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> This has such a great look!  How do you find the material vs. real leather?


IMO, it feels more like a performance fabric than a leather or a fake leather. It has its own very unique feel to it. My shopper is old as far as these things go - I was probably one of the very first people to get one over 2 years ago. It slouched since then and got a bit of a sheen on a back, but the bag continues to be wonderful. I just wish it had a top zipper because I am obsessed with those lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Every time I carry this guy, I wonder why do I own any other bags at all . Von Holzhausen’s shopper in denim.


You have certainly put the miles on it and it still looks great!!


----------



## JoRW

Dionysus today


----------



## Genanag

Love this thread! It reminds me to rotate my bags and gives me ideas for my next purchase.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using this bag  just like a shopping bag, along with my


RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Colette was at Walmart this morning making sure I bought enough coffee for the weekend!
> View attachment 4636178


  (seem familiar)
Beautiful red!
And I like how you only got the necessities!


----------



## ohmisseevee

My Massaccesi Flora clutch inside my Kate Spade backpack, which I've been using for the past few days.

The clutch has been great as a way to go out on quick errands or to a friend's house (when I literally need nothing more than a place to store my keys, driver's license, and phone).  I throw it in my backpack (or work bag, when I eventually switch to something else) so that I can pull out my essentials quickly if I need to, without walking out with just my wallet in my hand while trying to juggle my phone and keys or stuff those into whatever pockets I have available on my person.

I included a closeup of the detail on the Flora, which is super pretty - it has a similar look to beading but it's not an add-on or printed pattern on the leather.  The leather is goat suede - soft to the touch with a matte appearance that highlights the black and silver of the floral design.  The sides are in Marco's nappa leather in teal to match.


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> My Massaccesi Flora clutch inside my Kate Spade backpack, which I've been using for the past few days. Included a closeup of the detail on the Flora, which is super pretty - it has a similar look to beading but it's not an add-on or printed pattern on the leather, which is goat suede - soft to the touch with a matte appearance that highlights the black and silver of the floral design.
> 
> View attachment 4636375
> View attachment 4636379


I think this is the best photo of the Flor leather yet - so gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> My Massaccesi Flora clutch inside my Kate Spade backpack, which I've been using for the past few days. Included a closeup of the detail on the Flora, which is super pretty - it has a similar look to beading but it's not an add-on or printed pattern on the leather, which is goat suede - soft to the touch with a matte appearance that highlights the black and silver of the floral design.
> 
> View attachment 4636375
> View attachment 4636379


That is a very pretty clutch! So it's not beaded?
The shape reminds me of an LV pochette accessoires.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a very pretty clutch! So it's not beaded?
> The shape reminds me of an LV pochette accessoires.



I didn't think I would like the shape, but it's been quite handy.  I've used it both with and without the included chain strap, which is detachable.

It's not beaded! Marco explained that the processing and design is something he worked directly with the tannery to achieve - the design seems 'embedded' into the leather itself, almost like embroidery but without using any additional added-on materials (like beads or glitter). There is a definite texture to the leather, but it's not something that can be rubbed off or fall off, at least not easily.  I've attached a close-up of the grey version.




I am not much of a 'flowers' person but I surprisingly quite liked Marco's Flor leathers. It's not too overtly 'florally' and the leather is so unique - I've never seen anything like it.  The leather came in dark blue, dark teal, medium grey, and taupe - I have items in the first three and gifted the taupe zip pouch I had ordered for a Christmas gift.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> I didn't think I would like the shape, but it's been quite handy.  I've used it both with and without the included chain strap, which is detachable.
> 
> It's not beaded! Marco explained that the processing and design is something he worked directly with the tannery to achieve - the design seems 'embedded' into the leather itself, almost like embroidery but without using any additional added-on materials (like beads or glitter). There is a definite texture to the leather, but it's not something that can be rubbed off or fall off, at least not easily.  I've attached a close-up of the grey version.
> 
> View attachment 4636389
> 
> 
> I am not much of a 'flowers' person but I surprisingly quite liked Marco's Flor leathers. It's not too overtly 'florally' and the leather is so unique - I've never seen anything like it.  The leather came in dark blue, dark teal, medium grey, and taupe - I have items in the first three and gifted the taupe zip pouch I had ordered for a Christmas gift.


Thank you!
I still can't believe it's not beaded!
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

I pulled this small RM Mac out of my closet for today.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> My Dooney Colette was at Walmart this morning making sure I bought enough coffee for the weekend!
> View attachment 4636178


That’s a lot of coffee for one weekend — you will be wired RN, lol.   Beautiful Dooney btw


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636432



Beautiful .  Your pillow there made me laugh...and wonder about its meaning, lol


----------



## shoes+handbags

cheidel said:


> Out and about with my large Le Pliage Cuir in Rust color!  The Métis leather is wonderful!


Beautiful color! Do you use an organizer in this bag?


----------



## tealocean

ohmisseevee said:


> My Massaccesi Flora clutch inside my Kate Spade backpack, which I've been using for the past few days.
> 
> The clutch has been great as a way to go out on quick errands or to a friend's house (when I literally need nothing more than a place to store my keys, driver's license, and phone).  I throw it in my backpack (or work bag, when I eventually switch to something else) so that I can pull out my essentials quickly if I need to, without walking out with just my wallet in my hand while trying to juggle my phone and keys or stuff those into whatever pockets I have available on my person.
> 
> I included a closeup of the detail on the Flora, which is super pretty - it has a similar look to beading but it's not an add-on or printed pattern on the leather.  The leather is goat suede - soft to the touch with a matte appearance that highlights the black and silver of the floral design.  The sides are in Marco's nappa leather in teal to match.
> 
> View attachment 4636375
> View attachment 4636379


This clutch is lovely!


----------



## ohmisseevee

tealocean said:


> This clutch is lovely!



Thank you!

I've never been much of a clutch/SLG/pouch person but after I started using them to organize my things inside my bags, I don't think I can go back.  Using this clutch-in-a-bag strategy has been awesome, and of course it's more fun when the SLGs, pouches, and clutches are pretty to look at and touch.


----------



## Iamminda

LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


Cute and functional.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Cute and functional.



Thanks DM .  Would you believe I got this bag in Hawaii on my honeymoon (many many years ago)?  Never really used it much until the last couple of years.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag  just like a shopping bag, along with my
> 
> (seem familiar)
> Beautiful red!
> 
> And I like how you only got the necessities!


Thanks SM! 


Iamminda said:


> *That’s a lot of coffee for one weekend — you will be wired RN*, lol.   Beautiful Dooney btw



 Yes, I need lots of cups of coffee! I have to re"Peet" often.

Thanks Minda!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.



Your LSS is adorable. [emoji175] That’s exactly why I like LeSportSac.....hands-free and worry-free!  In fact, I always use a LSS backpack for vacay.  Here’s my LSS backpack for this week. [emoji846]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks DM .  Would you believe I got this bag in Hawaii on my honeymoon (many many years ago)?  Never really used it much until the last couple of years.


It looks new! I love LSS too. I have a cosmetic bag I've been using for at least 5 years. I use it every weekend and when I travel. The front zipper pocket is great for my headphones and phone charger.


I hope all is well and you have a good weekend!


----------



## tealocean

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've never been much of a clutch/SLG/pouch person but after I started using them to organize my things inside my bags, I don't think I can go back.  Using this clutch-in-a-bag strategy has been awesome, and of course it's more fun when the SLGs, pouches, and clutches are pretty to look at and touch.


Oh yes! I love everything in pouches too. I'm glad you're having fun with them!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


Such happy flowers! On the bag and pink ones behind it.


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> It looks new! I love LSS too. I have a cosmetic bag I've been using for at least 5 years. I use it every weekend and when I travel. The front zipper pocket is great for my headphones and phone charger.
> View attachment 4636623
> 
> I hope all is well and you have a good weekend!


Hi RN! I love your flowers too. Very sweet. Sorry I don't keep up on this thread enough. I feel like I sort of have a chance now with it starting anew.  But I think of you when I see gorgeous red bags here!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Dear @RuedeNesle, your detailed review of the Dooney tote is spot on for me.  I don’t travel for work or carry a laptop, and that middle section would be in the way.  I found some great colors on Ilovedooney on ebay, and it linked some other styles with no compartments, so I’ll check those out .  Now that TSA is digging through your suitcase along with potential for theft from the handlers, overweight fees, etc., I’ve stopped putting my second handbag in the case, which means carrying a bag in a bag.  I never do air travel with just a carry-on (how do people do it?), and I must have handbag choices.  
On a side note, an interesting handbag designer popped up on my Instagram feed this week, Graf Lanz. Their bags, mostly totes, are made of beautiful merino wool, felt-type material, and seem light and well-priced.  They have a showroom in Downtown Los Angeles that I’ll have to visit.  Maybe someone on tPF is familiar with them. 
Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636432


Oh I love that pillow!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  Your pillow there made me laugh...and wonder about its meaning, lol


It means exactly what it says... "Carry on, nothing to see here".


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Oh I love that pillow!


Kinda sums me up.


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636432


Love your Bazaar and that cat pillow


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your Bazaar and that cat pillow


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks lovely ladies .

SBD — your LSS backpack is very stylish (of course ) — I haven’t seen this design before.  Perfect for your vaca — have a great time .

RN — I love your cute cosmetic bag.  I have a bunch of LSS pouches (including ones with Minnie Mouse).  I love a good designer SLG as much as the next person on TPF (lol) but you can’t be the functionality, lightness, and pockets galore of LSS.

TO—I know you don’t always have time to visit this thread but it is always nice to see you when you do 



stylistbydesign said:


> Your LSS is adorable. [emoji175] That’s exactly why I like LeSportSac.....hands-free and worry-free!  In fact, I always use a LSS backpack for vacay.  Here’s my LSS backpack for this week. [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4636591





RuedeNesle said:


> It looks new! I love LSS too. I have a cosmetic bag I've been using for at least 5 years. I use it every weekend and when I travel. The front zipper pocket is great for my headphones and phone charger.
> View attachment 4636623
> 
> I hope all is well and you have a good weekend!





tealocean said:


> Such happy flowers! On the bag and pink ones behind it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Hi RN! I love your flowers too. Very sweet. Sorry I don't keep up on this thread enough. I feel like I sort of have a chance now with it starting anew.  But I think of you when I see gorgeous red bags here!


Hi TO!
Thanks! No apology necessary!  It's always good to hear from you whenever you have time! 
Thanks for thinking of me when you see red bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elisabettaverde said:


> Dear @RuedeNesle, your detailed review of the Dooney tote is spot on for me.  I don’t travel for work or carry a laptop, and that middle section would be in the way.  I found some great colors on Ilovedooney on ebay, and it linked some other styles with no compartments, so I’ll check those out .  Now that TSA is digging through your suitcase along with potential for theft from the handlers, overweight fees, etc., I’ve stopped putting my second handbag in the case, which means carrying a bag in a bag.  I never do air travel with just a carry-on (how do people do it?), and I must have handbag choices.
> On a side note, an interesting handbag designer popped up on my Instagram feed this week, Graf Lanz. Their bags, mostly totes, are made of beautiful merino wool, felt-type material, and seem light and well-priced.  They have a showroom in Downtown Los Angeles that I’ll have to visit.  Maybe someone on tPF is familiar with them.
> Thanks!


You're welcome! 
Good luck on your search. I can't wait to see what you find! Please post when you do. Thanks for the info on Graf Lantz. I'll have to check them out!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> My Massaccesi Flora clutch inside my Kate Spade backpack, which I've been using for the past few days.
> The clutch has been great as a way to go out on quick errands or to a friend's house (when I literally need nothing more than a place to store my keys, driver's license, and phone).  I throw it in my backpack (or work bag, when I eventually switch to something else) so that I can pull out my essentials quickly if I need to, without walking out with just my wallet in my hand while trying to juggle my phone and keys or stuff those into whatever pockets I have available on my person.
> 
> I included a closeup of the detail on the Flora, which is super pretty - it has a similar look to beading but it's not an add-on or printed pattern on the leather.  The leather is goat suede - soft to the touch with a matte appearance that highlights the black and silver of the floral design.  The sides are in Marco's nappa leather in teal to match.
> 
> View attachment 4636375
> View attachment 4636379


I love how you flora turned out!


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> I pulled this small RM Mac out of my closet for today.
> View attachment 4636413



bag twins! I’ve worn the heck out of this bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636432



#oohthatpillow !


----------



## coolmelondew

Using Céline box and Saint Laurent wallet today


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> #oohthatpillow !


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks lovely ladies .
> 
> SBD — your LSS backpack is very stylish (of course ) — I haven’t seen this design before.  Perfect for your vaca — have a great time .
> 
> RN — I love your cute cosmetic bag.  I have a bunch of LSS pouches (including ones with Minnie Mouse).  I love a good designer SLG as much as the next person on TPF (lol) but you can’t be the functionality, lightness, and pockets galore of LSS.
> 
> TO—I know you don’t always have time to visit this thread but it is always nice to see you when you do





RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TO!
> Thanks! No apology necessary!  It's always good to hear from you whenever you have time!
> Thanks for thinking of me when you see red bags!


Thank you IM & RN!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga backpack


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2006


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar... #oohthatleather
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636432


Beautiful bag!



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  Your pillow there made me laugh...and wonder about its meaning, lol


I hadn't even noticed the pillow cuz I was just admiring the bag! But yes! The pillow is funny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2006
> View attachment 4636916


I really like this photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Your LSS is adorable. [emoji175] That’s exactly why I like LeSportSac.....hands-free and worry-free!  In fact, I always use a LSS backpack for vacay.  Here’s my LSS backpack for this week. [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4636591


I really like the pin stripe pattern on this bag. It kinda dresses up a casual style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> 
> 
> Yes, I need lots of cups of coffee! I have to re"Peet" often.
> 
> Thanks Minda!


You are killin me with your puntastic words!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


I love this black and white flower design,  which matches to your decor.  I'm currently doing a reconstructive "repeat surgery" on a Coach bag with a flower in this shape. I'll reveal once it's done.


----------



## CoachMaven

Moved in to this one yesterday, but I think I'm going to stay for a few more days.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the pin stripe pattern on this bag. It kinda dresses up a casual style!



I thought so, too!  I can’t remember if it was London or NYC, but the style name of the bag was named after one of those two large metropolitan cities.  [emoji846]


----------



## missconvy

Joy Lab fanny pack with added strap


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You are killin me with your puntastic words!


----------



## westvillage

I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067


It's a beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067


She's beautiful! She was my HG bag at one point also.
Sending you "May the best of your past be worst of your future!"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

coolmelondew said:


> Using Céline box and Saint Laurent wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636730


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LucyMadrid said:


> Look at this detail in my Chanel bag. This piece of leather covering the zipper puller in the inside of the flap. It is useless, just decorative, but this zipper puller can damage the other flap. But why!!! I think Chanel should think about this design. I love Chanel classic bags, but always taking care for this piece of leather not to fall or be removed.
> 
> View attachment 4635626


Did you post this in the Chanel forum? Unless that piece is stitched on it looks like something they might have forgot to remove? I have quite a few flaps and Chanels and have never seen this on any. I'd investigate this little piece further, could be something the craftspeople left on. Just guessing, but it looks really odd and more like a protective cover.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this black and white flower design,  which matches to your decor.  I'm currently doing a reconstructive "repeat surgery" on a Coach bag with a flower in this shape. I'll reveal once it's done.



Thanks Dr SSSM — good luck with your “surgery” , can’t wait to see the results.


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067



This is truly a beautiful classic (don’t know why it was discontinued).  I thought about getting a preowned turquoise one a couple of years ago but didn’t act fast enough.  Looking forward to seeing more pics of this beauty of yours


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Moved in to this one yesterday, but I think I'm going to stay for a few more days.
> View attachment 4637050



This is such a beautiful hobo — I especially like the leather lining and the first run colors like this one and racing green.  I have one and haven’t used it — you are motivating me to get it out soon


----------



## westvillage

CoachMaven said:


> Moved in to this one yesterday, but I think I'm going to stay for a few more days.
> View attachment 4637050




The look of this bag is so pristine and subtle. The color is beautiful. So lovely!


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067





Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beauty!


I agree with Smama. The leather on the SC bag is luscious!


----------



## CoachMaven

westvillage said:


> The look of this bag is so pristine and subtle. The color is beautiful. So lovely!


Thank you! When I first got this bag it was very stiff, so I was unsure of its longevity in my closet. But after some use, it softened and developed a lovely drape while still being structured if that makes sense, lol.


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful hobo — I especially like the leather lining and the first run colors like this one and racing green.  I have one and haven’t used it — you are motivating me to get it out soon


Thank you, I love this color too. It's more of a muted yellow vs. the flax color they have currently on the orginals they are selling. I wish I had gotten it in the racing green also, because greens are so rare in seasonal collections for Coach and I have no idea why. They typically do them well.


----------



## westvillage

CoachMaven said:


> Moved in to this one yesterday, but I think I'm going to stay for a few more days.
> View attachment 4637050




What is the name of this bag?


----------



## CoachMaven

westvillage said:


> What is the name of this bag?


This is the Nomad. It's a first generation version, leather lined. I am not sure if they still are lined with leather or not. Coach also made an outlet variation called Mae, but I don't recall this color ever being reproduced, which is butterscotch.


----------



## LucyMadrid

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Did you post this in the Chanel forum? Unless that piece is stitched on it looks like something they might have forgot to remove? I have quite a few flaps and Chanels and have never seen this on any. I'd investigate this little piece further, could be something the craftspeople left on. Just guessing, but it looks really odd and more like a protective cover.


Yes, it looks like a protective cover, but very useful as it protects the inside flat from the decorative zipper.


----------



## JenJBS

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067



Beautiful bag! So sorry you had such a difficult year.


----------



## JenJBS

CoachMaven said:


> This is the Nomad. It's a first generation version, leather lined. I am not sure if they still are lined with leather or not. Coach also made an outlet variation called Mae, but I don't recall this color ever being reproduced, which is butterscotch.



Butterscotch is the perfect name for such a yummy looking color and leather!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Been carrying this practical east/west orientation Burberry bag the last 2 days.


----------



## westvillage

CoachMaven said:


> This is the Nomad. It's a first generation version, leather lined. I am not sure if they still are lined with leather or not. Coach also made an outlet variation called Mae, but I don't recall this color ever being reproduced, which is butterscotch.



I remember this first generation design and quality but couldn’t bring up the name. The colors were beautiful, dark green, oxblood and your color .  I felt the bag was too big for me at 5’3, mostly because it seemed wide. I’m wide ... lol!  I’m happy to have a look again at it. It’s an eternal design.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you everyone for your enthusiastic words for my LV Sofia. I really appreciate them. I’ll post some pics as the weeks go on. Love bag pics ... taking them and seeing yours!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga backpack


Is that a Missoni jumper you're wearing? Love their patterns.


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is that a Missoni jumper you're wearing? Love their patterns.


yup, it's old as dirt, but colours are still vivid and bright, it still looks great and feels very comfy to the skin


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ksuromax said:


> yup, it's old as dirt, but colours are still vivid and bright, it still looks great and feels very comfy to the skin


Nailed it!


----------



## dotty8

Yesterday - I took my latest Prada to work  (matching my dress)


----------



## tealocean

Addicted to bags said:


> Been carrying this practical east/west orientation Burberry bag the last 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 4637258


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this photo!


Thank you haha I just put it on top of a pile of old things in the yard!


----------



## Cams

My lambskin WOC


----------



## Molly0

Smooshie  Roots bucket.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hermes Noir Lindy 26


----------



## Molly0

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Noir Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4637695
> View attachment 4637700


Absolutely gorgeous color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Molly0 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous color!


Thank you Molly0!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Noir Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4637695
> View attachment 4637700



I love the panda on this beauty


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Noir Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4637695
> View attachment 4637700


You look great! Oh nice bag too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hermes Noir Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4637695
> View attachment 4637700


Love this whole look AB! 
You look awesome AS ALWAYS and I especially love the charm on your butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Smooshie  Roots bucket.
> View attachment 4637683


You mean smoothy Roots bucket! What beautiful leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dotty8 said:


> Yesterday - I took my latest Prada to work  (matching my dress)
> View attachment 4637368
> View attachment 4637369


I love Prada nylon bags! They're so lightweight and carefree. I even wash mine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cams said:


> My lambskin WOC


Such a classic and CC lambskin is so beautiful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today


----------



## Iamminda

QuelleFromage said:


> Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today
> 
> View attachment 4638011



Your bag is glorious— this is such a beautiful purple.


----------



## JenJBS

Fendi mini By The Way in aubergine.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Fendi mini By The Way in aubergine.



Oh another beautiful purple bag today .  Love it


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Oh another beautiful purple bag today .  Love it



Thank you! My favorite color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I love the panda on this beauty


This is the only bag charm I actually use. The others are in my closet 


Shelby33 said:


> You look great! Oh nice bag too!!


Thank you Shelby33 


Sunshine mama said:


> Love this whole look AB!
> You look awesome AS ALWAYS and I especially love the charm on your butter!


You're too kind Smama!


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today
> 
> View attachment 4638011


Gorgeous!  May I what the color name is?


----------



## Kimbashop

This beauty.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous!  May I what the color name is?


She's Raisin


----------



## QuelleFromage

Iamminda said:


> Your bag is glorious— this is such a beautiful purple.


thank you !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous!  May I what the color name is?



It appears Raisin is a beautiful color across brands (at least Bal, LV and Hermes) .


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> She's Raisin


Be yoo ti ful!!! And raisin matches your avatar


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Fendi mini By The Way in aubergine.


JenJBS, how much does your gorgeous aubergine mini hold? Just your essentials or is it surprisingly roomy? I know the small would be too big for me but I'm trying to figure out if the mini would be big enough.


----------



## bagmom30

loving this bag so much! The splash of colour from the strap makes me smile


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> JenJBS, how much does your gorgeous aubergine mini hold? Just your essentials or is it surprisingly roomy? I know the small would be too big for me but I'm trying to figure out if the mini would be big enough.



Pretty much the essentials. Phone, and what's in the pic.

Phone
Keys
Small wallet / card holder
Sunglasses
Compact
Lipstick
Pen
Nail clippers

Or sunglasses can be switched out for gloves and a small pill bottle.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Pretty much the essentials. Phone, and what's in the pic.
> 
> Phone
> Keys
> Small wallet / card holder
> Sunglasses
> Compact
> Lipstick
> Pen
> Nail clippers
> 
> Or sunglasses can be switched out for gloves and a small pill bottle.


Oh thank you for the visuals! 
I think this size will work perfect for me


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh thank you for the visuals!
> I think this size will work perfect for me



You're welcome.   What color(s) are you considering?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> You mean smoothy Roots bucket! What beautiful leather!


Thank you. It’s their “Prince” leather that they’re so proud of.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> You're welcome.   What color(s) are you considering?


I'd like a pop of color but the website only has black, a caramel and pink. I'd settle for a pretty & practical blue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fendi mini By The Way in aubergine.


Amazing color! Love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

QuelleFromage said:


> Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today
> 
> View attachment 4638011


Love!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing color! Love this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I'd like a pop of color but the website only has black, a caramel and pink. I'd settle for a pretty & practical blue.



Got mine on Tradesy. Are you considering the reseller sites, or do you want this bag to be a brand new one, not pre-loved?


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thank you. It’s their “Prince” leather that they’re so proud of.



Looks like they deserve to be!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


This is such a pretty blue bag!


----------



## Molly0

QuelleFromage said:


> Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today
> 
> View attachment 4638011


All this beautiful purple is driving me crazy. Love it!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Got mine on Tradesy. Are you considering the reseller sites, or do you want this bag to be a brand new one, not pre-loved?


Oh yeah, good idea JenJBS! Let me look around. Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh yeah, good idea JenJBS! Let me look around. Thanks!


There's a light blue one on farfetch. It's listed as kids(?) bag.
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/k...XNbKt5z5vq1XdwY-C4XCvVUZmUyZ8wkRoCWbMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Iamminda

Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


----------



## houseof999

Sorry I didn't realize the link is so big for a tiny bag!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> There's a light blue one on farfetch. It's listed as kids(?) bag.
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/k...XNbKt5z5vq1XdwY-C4XCvVUZmUyZ8wkRoCWbMQAvD_BwE



Pretty colors. Crazy to think a kid would be given a bag that expensive...


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Pretty colors. Crazy to think a kid would be given a bag that expensive...


Yeah I'm 40+ and my parents would just laugh if I ask them to buy it for me now.


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty blue bag!


Thank you! I’ve never had this shade of blue before


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> There's a light blue one on farfetch. It's listed as kids(?) bag.
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/k...XNbKt5z5vq1XdwY-C4XCvVUZmUyZ8wkRoCWbMQAvD_BwE


Thanks for looking for me house! That's funny they make one for kids!  Rich parents I guess.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


That bag is so yummy looking Minda!! 
And I can relate to trying to protect a bag while out eating


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> That bag is so yummy looking Minda!!
> And I can relate to trying to protect a bag while out eating


Thanks ATB .   Our second choice for lunch was Mongolian BBQ (which would have been worse, lol)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .   Our second choice for lunch was Mongolian BBQ (which would have been worse, lol)


True  
Plus it might have made the bag smell! You have to worry about food odors leaving with you with Mongolian & Korean BBQ


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).



I love that you used your cardi to protect your pretty Reissue!  Smart thinking, my friend.....got to protect the important stuff! [emoji23][emoji4]


----------



## TangerineKandy

Changed out of my Cassie to take my PM out for the first time!


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Coach woolly hangtag and Marc Jacobs warning strap


----------



## tealocean

QuelleFromage said:


> Carrying my favorite purple bag because the weather's glorious today
> 
> View attachment 4638011


 So lovely!


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


That sapphire is stunning! I love it with the silver.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


This is beautiful, IM! I like seeing it in a modeling shot! It shows how lovely it is and how it looks in use.


----------



## tealocean

inkfade said:


> Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Coach woolly hangtag and Marc Jacobs warning strap
> 
> View attachment 4638470


I love that blue and yummy smooth leather!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  



stylistbydesign said:


> I love that you used your cardi to protect your pretty Reissue!  Smart thinking, my friend.....got to protect the important stuff! [emoji23][emoji4]






tealocean said:


> This is beautiful, IM! I like seeing it in a modeling shot! It shows how lovely it is and how it looks in use.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bag of the day! Coach tea rose crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.



I love this final look — so pretty, feminine and unique.  You have some mad skills in this department (and the cooking dept and more ).  It would be fun to see its various reincarnations (and reasoning behind each) either on the RC or YT.  Thanks for sharing SSSSSM.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.



My two fave colors!  +1 what Minda said.....tell us the journey of your reconstructed bag! [emoji846]


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


stunning! well done.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


I'm gonna call you Dr. Smama now 
Great reconstructive & cosmetic surgery skills


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4638966



This is such a cute picture Shelby .  It looks like you collect pretty little things — it’s always fun to see what “props” are included in your lovely pictures.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm gonna call you Dr. Smama now
> Great reconstructive & cosmetic surgery skills



I don’t know when she had the time to get this medical degree


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4638966


Such a cute and creative picture!


----------



## southernbelle43

My Massaccesi Victoria midi that I designed in anthracite pebbled leather, titanium metallic leather and black pebbled leather. It exceeds my expectations.  Love my Massaccesi bags!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Victoria midi that I designed in anthracite pebbled leather, titanium metallic leather and black pebbled leather. It exceeds my expectations.  Love my Massaccesi bags!
> View attachment 4639149



You designed a gorgeous bag! Love the metallic look you gave it!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> You designed a gorgeous bag! Love the metallic look you gave it!


Thank you.  Marco does such great work. I love this bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this final look — so pretty, feminine and unique.  You have some mad skills in this department (and the cooking dept and more ).  It would be fun to see its various reincarnations (and reasoning behind each) either on the RC or YT.  Thanks for sharing SSSSSM.


Thank you IM!



stylistbydesign said:


> My two fave colors!  +1 what Minda said.....tell us the journey of your reconstructed bag! [emoji846]


Thank you Stylist! Red+pink=especially appropriate before, during, and after Valentine's day!



Addicted to bags said:


> I'm gonna call you Dr. Smama now
> Great reconstructive & cosmetic surgery skills


Hahaha thank you AB! You make me feel very accomplished and intelligent!



Iamminda said:


> I don’t know when she had the time to get this medical degree


LoL!!! While studying the Purseforum of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> stunning! well done.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute and creative picture!





Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute and creative picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute picture Shelby .  It looks like you collect pretty little things — it’s always fun to see what “props” are included in your lovely pictures.


Thank you!!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for looking for me house! That's funny they make one for kids!  Rich parents I guess.


Is it the same size you were looking for though?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


Oh it's so pretty! What did you do to it? It looks great!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I don’t know when she had the time to get this medical degree




Move over Leather Surgeons, Dr. Smama is coming for you


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Is it the same size you were looking for though?


I think the adult "mini" bag is a little bigger. And I think that blue might be a little too light. I would worry about getting dirt on it. I have a Fendi Essentially Peekaboo that's never made it out of the house yet because it's a very pale blue 

But thank you for finding it for me house


----------



## tealocean

TangerineKandy said:


> Bag of the day! Coach tea rose crossbody.


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi Victoria midi that I designed in anthracite pebbled leather, titanium metallic leather and black pebbled leather. It exceeds my expectations.  Love my Massaccesi bags!
> View attachment 4639149


What a beautiful bag. I love that combination.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


S Mama so cute!  I have a scarf . . .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> S Mama so cute!  I have a scarf . . .


My gosh! I love love this scarf! Is it relatively new? You think I can still find one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


Wow! What a beauty this bag is.  One of my HG bags! Love how it's so understated!!
And I love your thought process to wear your longish cardigan to protect your bag. That is very clever!


----------



## Sunshine mama

inkfade said:


> Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Coach woolly hangtag and Marc Jacobs warning strap
> 
> View attachment 4638470


Oh I love this combo! So edgy!!!!
I will be copying you and I also am going to use a blue bag+yellow strap+yellow purse ornament!!
Thank you for the great visual idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Oh it's so pretty! What did you do to it? It looks great!


Thank you Shelby!
It used to look like the top photo.


----------



## TangerineKandy

tealocean said:


> This is so beautiful!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


This looks fantastic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Shelby!
> It used to look like the top photo.



You're a "Purse Whisperer"! You can look at a bag and see what it really wants to be.  You should have your own show: Extreme Makeover: Handbag Edition!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This looks fantastic!


Thank you!


RuedeNesle said:


> You're a "Purse Whisperer"! You can look at a bag and see what it really wants to be.  You should have your own show: Extreme Makeover: Handbag Edition!


Thank you and that sounds really fun!
Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one. 
The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


WOW! Thanks for sharing! I LOVE your work! It looks like a completely different bag. I can't stop staring at it. You are _that_ good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> WOW! Thanks for sharing! I LOVE your work! It looks like a completely different bag. I can't stop staring at it. You are _that_ good!


Thank you Rue!!! Hehehehe you made my day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Rue!!! Hehehehe you made my day!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Shelby!
> It used to look like the top photo.


I love it!!! It has so much personality! Beautiful job!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm sure you're all getting sick of this bag


----------



## Punkkitten

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure you're all getting sick of this bag
> View attachment 4639632


Ah but a golden oldie never goes out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure you're all getting sick of this bag
> View attachment 4639632


I'm not! I enjoy seeing it and your well staged photos!


----------



## Punkkitten

DeMellier Mini Berlin with a LuLu and Buttons strap (from etsy)
It is grey out again so I thought a little color would be nice.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not! I enjoy seeing it and your well staged photos!


Oh thank you! Honestly I am running out of ideas!


----------



## Shelby33

Punkkitten said:


> Ah but a golden oldie never goes out!


It's 13 years old! Thank you!


----------



## Punkkitten

Shelby33 said:


> It's 13 years old! Thank you!


That's when she made great bags!  Or at least that the leather was at its peak!


----------



## Lejic

Got this tote after I saw a user post about it on LV “what’s in your bag” thread. Getting good use out of it!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh! I love love this scarf! Is it relatively new? You think I can still find one?


It’s banana republic.  Isn’t there just “something” about red & pink together? When I saw that pic of your beautiful creation, I had to grab that scarf. I had forgotten about it but I think I’ll wear it today.


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure you're all getting sick of this bag
> View attachment 4639632


Never get tired of your photo artistry!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Fendi mini By The Way in aubergine.


Stunning! I love those bags.


----------



## Nibb

Carrying the small Rogue for over a week now, it’s breezing through a round of dusty home renovations, bad weather, and multiple dogs. At one point I needed an emergency dog leash so I turned the shoulder straps into a leash.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Never get tired of your photo artistry!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## Shelby33

Punkkitten said:


> That's when she made great bags!  Or at least that the leather was at its peak!


Very true. Beautiful leather and top quality.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! What a beauty this bag is.  One of my HG bags! Love how it's so understated!!
> And I love your thought process to wear your longish cardigan to protect your bag. That is very clever!



Thanks so much SSM.  I wish I can say I was clever or organized enough to orchestrate my sweater “cover” for my bag, but No, lol.   I love the makeover for both your pink and yellow bags — you are indeed the magnificent Purse Whisperer.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not! I enjoy seeing it and your well staged photos!



+1 on Shelby’s bags and pictures


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Stunning! I love those bags.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Stunning! I love those bags.


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure you're all getting sick of this bag
> View attachment 4639632


I like this photo!!!
And thank you!!


----------



## Molly0

I love it when those “little” bags turn out to be large enough to handle all your crap for the day!


----------



## inkfade

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this combo! So edgy!!!!
> I will be copying you and I also am going to use a blue bag+yellow strap+yellow purse ornament!!
> Thank you for the great visual idea!



Thanks!! Copy away! I always thought the blue looked really good with yellow. It makes the blue pop, I think.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


I'm amazed you could remove that turnlock piece without destroying the bag. Did you change the shape of the flap too? It looks more rounded.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Carrying the small Rogue for over a week now, it’s breezing through a round of dusty home renovations, bad weather, and multiple dogs. At one point I needed an emergency dog leash so I turned the shoulder straps into a leash.
> View attachment 4639762


What a genius idea, using the straps as a leash!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I like this photo!!!
> And thank you!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> +1 on Shelby’s bags and pictures


Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Shelby!
> It used to look like the top photo.


Oh wow, it used to be a Prairie? I totally didn't recognize it anymore in a great way Dr. Smama!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


Another WOW!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine:eek: mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


YOU are a magician!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Shelby!
> It used to look like the top photo.


#bagartist


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!



I like the bag so much better your way! wow.


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga 2003 Emerald makeup clutch. New to me.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga 2003 Emerald makeup clutch. New to me.
> 
> View attachment 4639923



Lovely! Congratulations on your pretty new bag!


----------



## houseof999

I'm ready for spring


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> What a genius idea, using the straps as a leash!


Kept the chihuahua from taking off.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I'm ready for spring
> View attachment 4639933



Oh boy, you and Dr Sunshine are killing it with these gorgeous pink colorblock bags


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I like the bag so much better your way! wow.


H


Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga 2003 Emerald makeup clutch. New to me.
> 
> View attachment 4639923


thank you! I’ve been hunting Emerald for years.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough and Tumble Large Five Pocket Boho in Distressed Espresso


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'm amazed you could remove that turnlock piece without destroying the bag. Did you change the shape of the flap too? It looks more rounded.


Thank you. I had to change the shape of the flap to accommodate the new turnlock. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Another WOW!


Thank you AB!


Molly0 said:


> YOU are a magician!


I don't know about that, still I thank you!


Kimbashop said:


> I like the bag so much better your way! wow.


Thank you. I like it better too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I'm ready for spring
> View attachment 4639933


The pink twilly really looks good with the bag!



Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, you and Dr Sunshine are killing it with these gorgeous pink colorblock bags


I agree. I love all the pinks, especially since VDay is approaching.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> The pink twilly really looks good with the bag!
> 
> 
> I agree. I love all the pinks, especially since VDay is approaching.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Can't go too long without using this beauty.  Givenchy small Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Can't go too long without using this beauty.  Givenchy small Antigona in oil slick.


OMG


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Can't go too long without using this beauty.  Givenchy small Antigona in oil slick.





houseof999 said:


> OMG


What she said! It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> OMG



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> What she said! It's BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Can't go too long without using this beauty.  Givenchy small Antigona in oil slick.



I remember drooling over this one when you first posted it — just can’t get this beauty out of my mind. So glad you shared a picture of it today


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I remember drooling over this one when you first posted it — just can’t get this beauty out of my mind. So glad you shared a picture of it today



Thank you!


----------



## Damnation

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


OMG you're a genius! This is great  I'd love to see more of your "surgeries"


----------



## Damnation

Carrying this black beauty this week


----------



## themeanreds

My very 80's Gucci Boston helped me return some library books today (and carried my yogurt)


----------



## Addicted to bags

themeanreds said:


> My very 80's Gucci Boston helped me return some library books today (and carried my yogurt)
> View attachment 4640755


Wow she looks new!


----------



## godwearsfendi

Off to my friend’s birthday dinner tonight with my Chanel reissue charm

xx


----------



## IntheOcean

themeanreds said:


> My very 80's Gucci Boston helped me return some library books today (and carried my yogurt)
> View attachment 4640755


So pretty! And yes, like *Addicted to bags* said, it looks like it just came from the store. That chain on the front, I don't think it came with the bag, did it?


----------



## coach943

Saddleback Leather tote today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Longchamp  mini pliage


----------



## southernbelle43

themeanreds said:


> My very 80's Gucci Boston helped me return some library books today (and carried my yogurt)
> View attachment 4640755


Well that is certainly a testament to durability!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Damnation said:


> OMG you're a genius! This is great  I'd love to see more of your "surgeries"


Oh you are making me blush!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4641360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp  mini pliage


Soooo cute I can't stand it!!
I need to sit down!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> My very 80's Gucci Boston helped me return some library books today (and carried my yogurt)
> View attachment 4640755


Oh I remember these! 
I like the chain too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Damnation said:


> Carrying this black beauty this week
> 
> View attachment 4640656


I think I need  this Man-sur in my life.
How do you like the leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4640607


Nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Can't go too long without using this beauty.  Givenchy small Antigona in oil slick.


Does this beauty scratch easily?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Does this beauty scratch easily?



No. I've been very pleased about that. Fingerprint smudges easily (like any patent leather) but those easily wipe off.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> No. I've been very pleased about that. Fingerprint smudges easily (like any patent leather) but those easily wipe off.


Ohhhhh that's nice!!!!


----------



## Wumzy

Running errands with my good ol’ faithful Gucci Marmont small camera bag. Fits all my essentials (LV clemence wallet, LV card holder, wet wipes, IPhone 6, iPhone 8, LV 6-ring keyholder, car key fob, apple USB cable and a portable power bank).


----------



## Shelby33

This bag is sooo easy to use and soft and I can't seem to switch out of it. Doesn't mind sitting on dirt either. Or rain. (Or soda exploding on it which happened last night.)


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!!


Thanks... Just love this bag lately..


----------



## karoline_88

Out for a dinner with a friend. My first dinner without kids since my baby girl was born 8 months ago  Rockin my Marc Jacobs Rue Crossbody


----------



## Shelby33

karoline_88 said:


> Out for a dinner with a friend. My first dinner without kids since my baby girl was born 8 months ago  Rockin my Marc Jacobs Rue Crossbody


Congratulations! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute I can't stand it!!
> I need to sit down!



Thank you  @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cute BB protected from my hand cream with unmatchy silk squares.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute BB protected from my hand cream with unmatchy silk squares.


I think the handles look great that way!!


----------



## Molly0

Trying to put a little brightness on yet another freezing cold and dismal day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I think the handles look great that way!!


Thank you!
My other silks were all "tied up"  at the time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Trying to put a little brightness on yet another freezing cold and dismal day.
> View attachment 4641573


I love red butter!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Trying to put a little brightness on yet another freezing cold and dismal day.
> View attachment 4641573


This would work for me!  


Sunshine mama said:


> I love red butter!!!


Me too!


----------



## Clairen4

This beauty is getting a lot of use lately due to all the rain in the Carolina’s recently.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I love red butter!!!


Technically they say this is Raspberry. (Which does sound somewhat appealing. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

A very rainy day in the Bay Area. Riding with my DD to her appointment. Switched to another closet rescue, my MK saffiano Jet Set E/W Tote (orange).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clairen4 said:


> This beauty is getting a lot of use lately due to all the rain in the Carolina’s recently.
> 
> View attachment 4641579


Yup! That's why I am using a DE bag also.
Yesterday I was using a bag with a tiny bit of vachetta,  and it started pouring.  So  today is a DE day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A very rainy day in the Bay Area. Riding with my DD to her appointment. Switched to another closet rescue, my MK saffiano Jet Set E/W Tote (orange).
> View attachment 4641582
> View attachment 4641583


I guess it passes as a red!
Cuz it looks red to me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Technically they say this is Raspberry. (Which does sound somewhat appealing. )


Raspberry butter!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I guess it passes as a red!
> Cuz it looks red to me!


 ......and the reason it made it out the closet! Because it can pass for red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Technically they say this is Raspberry. (Which does sound somewhat appealing. )


Seriously, (and off topic), when I read your post you reminded me I left my raspberry filled donut in my DD's car! Time to suit up and run to the car! ( I think I'll start another pot of coffee first!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Seriously, (and off topic), when I read your post you reminded me I left my raspberry filled donut in my DD's car! Time to suit up and run to the car! ( I think I'll start another pot of coffee first!)


You are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I've been saving that donut all morning, then I forgot about it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> A very rainy day in the Bay Area. Riding with my DD to her appointment. Switched to another closet rescue, my MK saffiano Jet Set E/W Tote (orange).
> View attachment 4641582
> View attachment 4641583


I believe you're sending that rain to us tonight RN!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been saving that donut all morning, then I forgot about it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I believe you're sending that rain to us tonight RN!


You're..welcome? Safe travels when it arrives. It's crazy driving today!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Seriously, (and off topic), when I read your post you reminded me I left my raspberry filled donut in my DD's car! Time to suit up and run to the car! ( I think I'll start another pot of coffee first!)


Hahaha  Well that would certainly brighten up a freezing cold day!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> This bag is sooo easy to use and soft and I can't seem to switch out of it. Doesn't mind sitting on dirt either. Or rain. (Or soda exploding on it which happened last night.)
> View attachment 4641391


I love the shape and color of the bag. And that leather looks so pettable.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I believe you're sending that rain to us tonight RN!


We just got it! It's pouring! It's quite exciting for us since it happens so rarely!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute BB protected from my hand cream with unmatchy silk squares.



LOVE what you did with the handles, all unmatchy and all. 



RuedeNesle said:


> A very rainy day in the Bay Area. Riding with my DD to her appointment. Switched to another closet rescue, my MK saffiano Jet Set E/W Tote (orange).
> View attachment 4641582
> View attachment 4641583



Bay Area +1!  I've been home sick for the past three days so the rain surprised me.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> I love the shape and color of the bag. And that leather looks so pettable.


Thanks!! Yeah.. Can't really keep my hands off it..


----------



## RuedeNesle

ohmisseevee said:


> Bay Area +1!  I've been home sick for the past three days so the rain surprised me.


Hi! 
It surprised me too! I wasn't expecting this much rain.
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> We just got it! It's pouring! It's quite exciting for us since it happens so rarely!


Still hasn't hit us yet. Maybe it will miss us?


----------



## misstrine85

My 2011 Longchamp LP in Peacock ❤️


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


A stunning shade of blue!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


  Gotta always protect your purse! Your reissue is such a beauty! 
You should have seen me the other day. It was warm, so I was only wearing a long sweater. Well, there was a light drizzle and I just had to cover my bag. The sweater was so handy!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


You have incredible skills! Wish I could watch you during the process of transformation. This is a beautiful outcome. Way prettier than the original. So ladylike.


----------



## Shelby33

Didn't like the picture I took. Either would you.


Brbsoup
Not at church


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


You did it again! I love yours and think it's way better than the original. You're so talented!


----------



## Shelby33

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been saving that donut all morning, then I forgot about it!


I'm sorry but how do you FORGET about a DONUT?? And RASBERRY!? 
(Look, only took me 5 years to learn how to use smilies
)


----------



## Shelby33

ohmisseevee said:


> Bay Area +1!  I've been home sick for the past three days so the rain surprised me.


Hope you feel better soon! I'm in the Boston area and everyone here has been sick!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini 2007


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Gotta always protect your purse! Your reissue is such a beauty!
> You should have seen me the other day. It was warm, so I was only wearing a long sweater. Well, there was a light drizzle and I just had to cover my bag. The sweater was so handy!



Thanks C . Great minds think alike — gotta love those long sweaters.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> LOVE what you did with the handles, all unmatchy and all.


Thank you!



carterazo said:


> You have incredible skills! Wish I could watch you during the process of transformation. This is a beautiful outcome. Way prettier than the original. So ladylike.






carterazo said:


> You did it again! I love yours and think it's way better than the original. You're so talented!


Thank you so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry but how do you FORGET about a DONUT?? And RASBERRY!?
> (Look, only took me 5 years to learn how to use smilies
> )


 That was me, not @ohmisseevee . It was so hard trying not to eat it before my DD's appointment I had to put it in the glove compartment of her car so I could stop looking at it and wanting it! 
Congrats on learning how to use smilies!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> That was me, not @ohmisseevee . It was so hard trying not to eat it before my DD's appointment I had to put it in the glove compartment of her car so I could stop looking at it and wanting it!
> Congrats on learning how to use smilies!


You put your donut in the glove compartment?


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry but how do you FORGET about a DONUT?? And RASBERRY!?
> (Look, only took me 5 years to learn how to use smilies
> )


That is unheard of, she must be sick! If you put the finest gourmet meal in front of me prepared by the world’s best chef and offered me a dozen donuts,  you would be missing a dozen donuts.  Please do not post anything so depressing ever again, this has  seriously depressed me, argggggg. I may have to make a trip to Krispy Kreme (as soon as I swap bags to match the donuts.)


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> That is unheard of, she must be sick! If you put the finest gourmet meal in front of me prepared by the world’s best chef and offered me a dozen donuts,  you would be missing a dozen donuts.  Please do not post anything so depressing ever again, this has  seriously depressed me, argggggg. I may have to make a trip to Krispy Kreme (as soon as I swap bags to match the donuts.)


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> That was me, not @ohmisseevee . It was so hard trying not to eat it before my DD's appointment I had to put it in the glove compartment of her car so I could stop looking at it and wanting it!
> Congrats on learning how to use smilies!


Oh jeez, I am screwing up all over TPF today!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Didn't like the picture I took. Either would you.
> 
> 
> Brbsoup
> Not at church


OK I did not write the bottom comments the baby got my phone! He looked so proud of himself cuz he had my phone but I don't know how he actually posted something!?!?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh jeez, I am screwing up all over TPF today!


 No worries! This is a no graded, no judgement forum!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> That is unheard of, she must be sick! If you put the finest gourmet meal in front of me prepared by the world’s best chef and offered me a dozen donuts,  you would be missing a dozen donuts.  Please do not post anything so depressing ever again, this has  seriously depressed me, argggggg. I may have to make a trip to Krispy Kreme (as soon as I swap bags to match the donuts.)


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> No worries! This is a no graded, no judgement forum!


I know...because I'd have been gone the day I asked if I was the only one who carried a flask and a bottle of Valium in my bag!


----------



## Narnanz

First outing for the Pocket Bag...short day at work for a Saturday so left the Mellencamp tote at home.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> OK I did not write the bottom comments the baby got my phone! He looked so proud of himself cuz he had my phone but I don't know how he actually posted something!?!?



He's ready to become a member!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I know...because I'd have been gone the day I asked if I was the only one who carried a flask and a bottle of Valium in my bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> He's ready to become a member!


I hope he does!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> That is unheard of, she must be sick! If you put the finest gourmet meal in front of me prepared by the world’s best chef and offered me a dozen donuts,  you would be missing a dozen donuts.  Please do not post anything so depressing ever again, this has  seriously depressed me, argggggg. I may have to make a trip to Krispy Kreme (as soon as I swap bags to match the donuts.)


Too funny!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Too funny!


I am kidding, but not really kidding. I once stayed on  a liquid diet for 7 months (not one bite of food passed my lips even while cooking a full Xmas dinner).  But there was not a donut around or I would never have made it.


----------



## jbags07

Took my new Massaccesi Aura out to lunch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today. The leather is teal Flor, a special leather that MM designed and had his local tannery make.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Took my new Massaccesi Aura out to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today. The leather is teal Flor, a special leather that MM designed and had his local tannery make.


I love this bag! May I ask for a mod shot if possible?


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> I love this bag! May I ask for a mod shot if possible?




Thank you   And Sure!  I also posted some pix of it in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 outside light on the main MM thread yesterday, its post #31058, i will link the page below...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-2071#post-33557277


Not a great modshot, but here goes...


----------



## karoline_88

Went to the mall with my fiancé and our girls (3 yrs and 8 months old). We went shopping some clothes for the girls and finished it off with grocery shopping, which totally requires free hands. My beloved Miu Miu Crossbody Camera bag did a great job for me today


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am kidding, but not really kidding. I once stayed on  a liquid diet for 7 months (not one bite of food passed my lips even while cooking a full Xmas dinner).  But there was not a donut around or I would never have made it.


 7 months without a bite? Impressive! I would die...


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Ludlow for tomorrow.


----------



## Rikireads

Wumzy said:


> Running errands with my good ol’ faithful Gucci Marmont small camera bag. Fits all my essentials (LV clemence wallet, LV card holder, wet wipes, IPhone 6, iPhone 8, LV 6-ring keyholder, car key fob, apple USB cable and a portable power bank).
> 
> View attachment 4641388
> View attachment 4641389


We are bag twins!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I am kidding, but not really kidding. I once stayed on  a liquid diet for 7 months (not one bite of food passed my lips even while cooking a full Xmas dinner).  But there was not a donut around or I would never have made it.


I can't imagine having this much willpower.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Took my new Massaccesi Aura out to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today. The leather is teal Flor, a special leather that MM designed and had his local tannery make.


This bag is stunning!


----------



## Clairen4

Sunshine mama said:


> Yup! That's why I am using a DE bag also.
> Yesterday I was using a bag with a tiny bit of vachetta,  and it started pouring.  So  today is a DE day.


Every time I go to change it to another bag, it rains again. Not that I’m complaining... I LOVE this bag.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> This bag is stunning!


Thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   And Sure!  I also posted some pix of it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside light on the main MM thread yesterday, its post #31058, i will link the page below...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-2071#post-33557277
> 
> 
> Not a great modshot, but here goes...


Thank you jbags! It is a true beauty and looks really good on you


----------



## cheidel

ohmisseevee said:


> I didn't think I would like the shape, but it's been quite handy.  I've used it both with and without the included chain strap, which is detachable.
> 
> It's not beaded! Marco explained that the processing and design is something he worked directly with the tannery to achieve - the design seems 'embedded' into the leather itself, almost like embroidery but without using any additional added-on materials (like beads or glitter). There is a definite texture to the leather, but it's not something that can be rubbed off or fall off, at least not easily.  I've attached a close-up of the grey version.
> 
> View attachment 4636389
> 
> 
> I am not much of a 'flowers' person but I surprisingly quite liked Marco's Flor leathers. It's not too overtly 'florally' and the leather is so unique - I've never seen anything like it.  The leather came in dark blue, dark teal, medium grey, and taupe - I have items in the first three and gifted the taupe zip pouch I had ordered for a Christmas gift.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

coolmelondew said:


> Using Céline box and Saint Laurent wallet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636730


Both are beautiful!!!!


----------



## cheidel

CoachMaven said:


> Moved in to this one yesterday, but I think I'm going to stay for a few more days.
> View attachment 4637050


Very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> I am moving into my gorgeous LV Sofia Coppola and I hope to stay for a while. This bag was a HUGE reward for an off-the-charts difficult year. Still it took me another full year to feel comfortable buying this bag. She’d been  my HG for a while. I haven’t used her as much as I SHOULD  She’s got some difficulties but her beauty is my bond.  Sooo ... these deep winter months are the best for wearing her and I hope to stay in my LVSC for quite a few weeks, on and off given the weather and the occasion. So here she is in light and in shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4637068
> 
> View attachment 4637067


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire.


Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Sunday with my Reissue, jeans and my longish cardigan.  I “dressed up” (lol) today — instead of my standard hoodie, I chose a longish cardigan (which came in handy because we ate at a sizzling plate restaurant and I used the longish “wings” of my cardigan to protect my purse during lunch).


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the  bag I've performed many reconstructive surgeries on.
> Finally got the color combo and the look of the handles I wanted.


Cute, and very pretty color combo!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow!!!  You are definitely the handbag Magician!!!  That new turnlock looks better!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My cute BB protected from my hand cream with unmatchy silk squares.


The scarves are so pretty with your lovely Bb!


----------



## Nibb

My two toned Cervo Bottega Veneta medium hobo. Sorry I’m still practicing selfies.


----------



## cheidel

I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you cheidel .  I love your new Frye tote — I didn’t know a product can add even more beauty to this gorgeous leather.  I also like the color a lot.  Enjoy


----------



## Lilybarb

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


Love love your Fryes! It's been a long time since I owned a Frye but still love the look of their leather. Enjoy!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I try to use all of my Longchamp  bags this January at least once


----------



## southernbelle43

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


I love Frye bags.  The leather ages more beautifully than many others do! That is a lovely bag and the color is so rich!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


Hi C!
 I love your Frye bag! The leather looks beautiful! (Can't you just picture it in red? ) There's a Frye store on Fillmore in San Francisco. Some days they have their door open and you can smell the wonderful leather as you walk pass the store.


----------



## leechiyong

Took my Rooroo pouch out to sushi:


----------



## Molly0

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


Love this!   I’ve always wanted to experience the Frye leather.  
Now I REALLY want to!


----------



## JoRW

Trying to use my Celine Belt more this year


----------



## cheidel

Molly0 said:


> Love this!   I’ve always wanted to experience the Frye leather.
> Now I REALLY want to!


Thank you!!  I love this tote!!! The Leather is gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

southernbelle43 said:


> I love Frye bags.  The leather ages more beautifully than many others do! That is a lovely bag and the color is so rich!


Thank you for that info, I’m glad I purchased it.


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> I love your Frye bag! The leather looks beautiful! (Can't you just picture it in red? ) There's a Frye store on Fillmore in San Francisco. Some days they have their door open and you can smell the wonderful leather as you walk pass the store.


Wow, really!!! Yes, the leather smells wonderful!


----------



## cheidel

Lilybarb said:


> Love love your Fryes! It's been a long time since I owned a Frye but still love the look of their leather. Enjoy!!


Thank you!  This is my first!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thank you cheidel .  I love your new Frye tote — I didn’t know a product can add even more beauty to this gorgeous leather.  I also like the color a lot.  Enjoy


Thanks very much!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> LeSportsac yesterday—needed a hands free and worry-free bag to take Dad to an appt.


Btw, I have a few LeSportsac pouches, love them all!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> It looks new! I love LSS too. I have a cosmetic bag I've been using for at least 5 years. I use it every weekend and when I travel. The front zipper pocket is great for my headphones and phone charger.
> View attachment 4636623
> 
> I hope all is well and you have a good weekend!


Very pretty!  I have a few LeSportsac pouches/cosmetic bags and I always use them when I travel!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!  I have a few LeSportsac pouches/cosmetic bags and I always use them when I travel!


Thanks C! They really are great pouches/bags to use for travel!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year BlueCherry — great to see your posts again



Hi  Happy New Year to you and to everyone else still hanging in here 

Life became very different when I stopped working. Still chilling but enjoying all the things I never got to do when working all those hours. Downside is I’m now bored to tears and I’ve stopped buying bags because I wasn’t using them much, which is a shame, but I’m making a small effort again now. There is one still on my radar AKA wishlist but I can’t mentally justify it .... so far


----------



## southernbelle43

cheidel said:


> Thank you for that info, I’m glad I purchased it.


I had a Frye Melissa bag and it was too heavy for me, so I gave it to my DD.  The next time she came home fromLas Vegas she was carrying that bag. It had softened and aged and it was gorgeous!  I wanted to take it back,  but I knew the weight would stop me from carrying it. And she would not have parted with it, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> Hi  Happy New Year to you and to everyone else still hanging in here
> 
> Life became very different when I stopped working. Still chilling but enjoying all the things I never got to do when working all those hours. Downside is I’m now bored to tears and I’ve stopped buying bags because I wasn’t using them much, which is a shame, but I’m making a small effort again now. There is one still on my radar AKA wishlist but I can’t mentally justify it .... so far



Enjoy your new non-work adventures BC .   Btw, I like your chevron o case (I still don’t own anything chevron yet ).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Flora tote, Gucci silk flower brooch, and Jeffrey Campbell mules [emoji4] The weather is gorgeous, and I needed some color today! [emoji295]️[emoji173]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Glttglam

Been in the mood to switch bags more often for some reason. For tomorrow, I will carry my Michael Kors Brooklyn.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Flora tote, Gucci silk flower brooch, and Jeffrey Campbell mules [emoji4] The weather is gorgeous, and I needed some color today! [emoji295]️[emoji173]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 4643350



What a wonderful look — well done as usual SBD


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Been in the mood to switch bags more often for some reason. For tomorrow, I will carry my Michael Kors Brooklyn.



This is very pretty—I love all the different color bags you have in your beautiful collection .


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty—I love all the different color bags you have in your beautiful collection .


Thank you so much! I've been trying to branch out and try to have more different colors. You have a super beautiful collection yourself! All of your bags are very beautiful and unique in their own way They really stand out in a crowd


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Thank you so much! I've been trying to branch out and try to have more different colors. You have a super beautiful collection yourself! All of your bags are very beautiful and unique in their own way They really stand out in a crowd



Thank you G .  That’s why I love this thread for the variety of beautiful bags and fun & camaraderie here


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Thank you G .  That’s why I love this thread for the variety of beautiful bags and fun & camaraderie here


Your welcome And you're right there is a lot of variety, fun, and camaraderie on this thread


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> My two toned Cervo Bottega Veneta medium hobo. Sorry I’m still practicing selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642734


Gorgeous, gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


I have some great Frye boots, but never looked at their bags....after seeing this beautiful tote, i am definitely going to check them out, the leather looks amazing!


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!



Your Frye bag is beautiful!  Frye leather is so durable and gets more beautiful as it’s worn.  Plus, the leather smells super amazing, as RDN mentioned.  All of my Frye bags and boots have held up wonderfully over years of use, and their cream was my go-to for conditioning all my leather goods when I lived in a more wintry climate.  Good reminder to go grab one of my Frye bags and put it into rotation! [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Been in the mood to switch bags more often for some reason. For tomorrow, I will carry my Michael Kors Brooklyn.


I'm not sure if your bag is red or orange, but I'm very sure it's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure if your bag is red or orange, but I'm very sure it's BEAUTIFUL!


What! you didn't faint? Come on let's faint together!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Here’s my Tory Burch Soft Fleming nestling among the greenery.  I’m going to pull this bag out at every opportunity (i.e. jewel toned clothing) since it’s such a specific color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> What! you didn't faint? Come on let's faint together!


 I'll catch you, then you can catch me!


----------



## Katinahat

Preparing for a shopping trip with Coach Mercer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


----------



## Lilybarb

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


That's so cute!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


Hi SM!
I love the bag and her coat and RED boots!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.



This whole bag and charms look — Just the cutest .  I love how elegant A of London bags are — really pretty


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


Ooohhh an Aspinal!!


----------



## Punkkitten

DeMellier nano Venice in Cognac snake with a Mautto canvas strap running errands with me today


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Your Frye bag is beautiful!  Frye leather is so durable and gets more beautiful as it’s worn.  Plus, the leather smells super amazing, as RDN mentioned.  All of my Frye bags and boots have held up wonderfully over years of use, and their cream was my go-to for conditioning all my leather goods when I lived in a more wintry climate.  Good reminder to go grab one of my Frye bags and put it into rotation! [emoji4]


Thank you very much!  I also plan to use the Frye cream on all my leather bags!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.


Beautiful bag, and the coat and boots are adorable!!!   Is that a key chain?


----------



## cheidel

jbags07 said:


> I have some great Frye boots, but never looked at their bags....after seeing this beautiful tote, i am definitely going to check them out, the leather looks amazing!


Thank you!!!  Btw, the 10 inch strap drop was a big plus!!!!


----------



## cheidel

southernbelle43 said:


> I had a Frye Melissa bag and it was too heavy for me, so I gave it to my DD.  The next time she came home fromLas Vegas she was carrying that bag. It had softened and aged and it was gorgeous!  I wanted to take it back,  but I knew the weight would stop me from carrying it. And she would not have parted with it, lol.


I’m sure she loves it, and I’ve been told Frye bags soften nicely and age nice too!


----------



## bagloverny

This beauty - Chanel Reissue 226


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.



What an adorable fob!    May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure if your bag is red or orange, but I'm very sure it's BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you so much! They call the color coral


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful look — well done as usual SBD



Thank you, Minda! [emoji8]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this cutie with me with her coat and red boots.



I [emoji175] how the hardware is carried over to the corners on this bag!  Plus, good for self-defense, too.  [emoji6][emoji1306][emoji23]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji175] how the hardware is carried over to the corners on this bag!  Plus, good for self-defense, too.  [emoji6][emoji1306][emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Flora tote, Gucci silk flower brooch, and Jeffrey Campbell mules [emoji4] The weather is gorgeous, and I needed some color today! [emoji295]️[emoji173]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 4643350


What a gorgeous look, from head to toe.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous look, from head to toe.



Thanks so much, sweet DM.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Burberry cape, Givenchy mules, and Kurt Geiger tweed Kensington bag [emoji846]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.



Glad you’re feeling better, DM!  Free People makes my fave kimonos and boho pieces, and your Trendy CC and flats are the perfect classic touches.  [emoji175]


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


Wow - you're really decked out beautifully!
Glad you feel better!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.



Oh DM, sorry to hear you were so sick this past week (was missing you dearie ).  I LOVE your new Kimono top (this may be my absolute favorite kimono of yours......until my next favorite of yours, lol).  The colors (royal blue and pinkish lavender?) are super pretty — I love it.  And I love your Trendy too.   Glad you are feeling better — stay well DM .


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Burberry cape, Givenchy mules, and Kurt Geiger tweed Kensington bag [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4644055



Such a stylish OOTD .  I love your KG bags — he makes really beautiful tweed bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilybarb said:


> That's so cute!!


Thank you! I want more!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> I love the bag and her coat and RED boots!


Thank you.  I wish I had the boots in my size!


Iamminda said:


> This whole bag and charms look — Just the cutest .  I love how elegant A of London bags are — really pretty


Thank you.  It's not the most practical/ comfortable, but what  the hey!



Cool Breeze said:


> That is one beautiful bag!


Thank you! It fits my essentials. My mini pochette, a mini wallet, keys, lotion, and hand sanitizer!!!



Punkkitten said:


> Ooohhh an Aspinal!!


Thank you! It's addictive.  I'm itching for another one.



cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and the coat and boots are adorable!!!   Is that a key chain?


Thank you. The coat is a multi key holder,  and the boots were key chains.



carterazo said:


> What an adorable fob!    May I ask where you got it?


My DH got them for me from one of his business trips.



stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji175] how the hardware is carried over to the corners on this bag!  Plus, good for self-defense, too.  [emoji6][emoji1306][emoji23]


Lolol!That's a great idea! You're giving me great ideas for self-defense!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> DeMellier nano Venice in Cognac snake with a Mautto canvas strap running errands with me today


I can't get a sense of how nano this bag is but I really like the shape of this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Flora tote, Gucci silk flower brooch, and Jeffrey Campbell mules [emoji4] The weather is gorgeous, and I needed some color today! [emoji295]️[emoji173]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 4643350


You have the cutest ensembles! This is no exception!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Been in the mood to switch bags more often for some reason. For tomorrow, I will carry my Michael Kors Brooklyn.


Love the color and shape of this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> I’ve often heard that Frye leather bags are known for quality leather and durability.  I saw the large Frye Melissa Shopper on Nordstrom.  The color is called Carbon (like charcoal gray).  The gorgeous shine is the result of applying the Frye Waterproofing & Conditioning Cream and buffing.  Love it!


This leather looks amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Took my Rooroo pouch out to sushi:
> View attachment 4643032


Love the colors of this H pouch!


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> Enjoy your new non-work adventures BC .   Btw, I like your chevron o case (I still don’t own anything chevron yet ).



Thank you but you must get some chevron . I’ve been downsizing rapidly on the slg front since I discovered a huge love for lambskin over caviar and chevron over classic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karoline_88 said:


> Went to the mall with my fiancé and our girls (3 yrs and 8 months old). We went shopping some clothes for the girls and finished it off with grocery shopping, which totally requires free hands. My beloved Miu Miu Crossbody Camera bag did a great job for me today


Really cute!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Such a stylish OOTD .  I love your KG bags — he makes really beautiful tweed bags.





Sunshine mama said:


> You have the cutest ensembles! This is no exception!



Thank you, kind friends! [emoji173]️ [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color and shape of this bag!


Thank you so much


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, sorry to hear you were so sick this past week (was missing you dearie ).  I LOVE your new Kimono top (this may be my absolute favorite kimono of yours......until my next favorite of yours, lol).  The colors (royal blue and pinkish lavender?) are super pretty — I love it.  And I love your Trendy too.   Glad you are feeling better — stay well DM .





stylistbydesign said:


> Glad you’re feeling better, DM!  Free People makes my fave kimonos and boho pieces, and your Trendy CC and flats are the perfect classic touches.  [emoji175]





Lilybarb said:


> Wow - you're really decked out beautifully!
> Glad you feel better!


Thank you all so much.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat for Christmas as a gift.


----------



## Clairen4

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat for Christmas as a gift.


Very chic!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat for Christmas as a gift.



It's gorgeous! Love the clean lines.


----------



## Glttglam

Clairen4 said:


> Very chic!!





ohmisseevee said:


> It's gorgeous! Love the clean lines.



Thank you both so much


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


Very sorry to hear you’ve been sick  glad tho you are feeling better! And your entire outfit is just   I must check out these gorgeous kimonos!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I've been using my Zhoe from Massaccesi for the past couple of days. It's a great crossbody bag that is big enough to hold a water bottle, which I've definitely needed since I'm still recovering from being sick!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


Glad you are feeling better. I love the whole look! I love free people and their kimonos. That purple and pink combo is gorgeous (and looks great on you)


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been using my Zhoe from Massaccesi for the past couple of days. It's a great crossbody bag that is big enough to hold a water bottle, which I've definitely needed since I'm still recovering from being sick!


Sorry to hear you’ve been sick.  Your Zoe looks lovely. That leather!


----------



## Kimbashop

Punkkitten said:


> DeMellier nano Venice in Cognac snake with a Mautto canvas strap running errands with me today


Stunning bag and I love the strap pairing!  I have the midi Venice in berry and I just love it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


DM I'm sorry to hear you had that bad flu that's currently going around. Every time I go to my gym lately I think I'm gonna catch it cause it's such a petri dish there 

We missed you and are glad your back!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> DM I'm sorry to hear you had that bad flu that's currently going around. Every time I go to my gym lately I think I'm gonna catch it cause it's such a petri dish there
> 
> We missed you and are glad your back!





jbags07 said:


> Very sorry to hear you’ve been sick  glad tho you are feeling better! And your entire outfit is just   I must check out these gorgeous kimonos!





Kimbashop said:


> Glad you are feeling better. I love the whole look! I love free people and their kimonos. That purple and pink combo is gorgeous (and looks great on you)



Thank you so much, ATB, jbags07 and Kimbashop.


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been using my Zhoe from Massaccesi for the past couple of days. It's a great crossbody bag that is big enough to hold a water bottle, which I've definitely needed since I'm still recovering from being sick!



Guess it’s true that January is when the flu season really kicks in  — hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Longchamp mini pliage today


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388



You’re so fancy with your pretty metallic bag and cool shoes.  [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> You’re so fancy with your pretty metallic bag and cool shoes.  [emoji7]


Lol, thank you SBD 
Those (Munro's) are the only heeled shoes I can wear for any period of time


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This leather looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388



Gosh, I love this little LC


----------



## Punkkitten

Kimbashop said:


> Stunning bag and I love the strap pairing!  I have the midi Venice in berry and I just love it.


Aw. Thank you!  I have a mini Venice pre ordered in one of their new spring crocodile colorways.  So I'm excited for that.  I've admired their bags for years!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Guess it’s true that January is when the flu season really kicks in  — hope you feel better soon as well.



Thank you! I'm on the tail end of it, thankfully - got sick last Sunday and I've only just begun feeling less crappy in the last day or two.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you! I'm on the tail end of it, thankfully - got sick last Sunday and I've only just begun feeling less crappy in the last day or two.





Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.



I'm glad you two are feeling better! Like @Iamminda said, I guess it's true about January being the height of flu season!



Addicted to bags said:


> DM I'm sorry to hear you had that bad flu that's currently going around. *Every time I go to my gym lately I think I'm gonna catch it cause it's such a petri dish there*


That's the way I feel being around the grandkids! (Also on buses in SF! Every bus I ride there are one or more people coughing - uncovered!) I'm always running around the house spraying Lysol and using bleach wipes on surfaces. The family is on a long awaited weekend in Tahoe and my DD told me yesterday my grandson has been sick and is missing all of the fun outdoor activities.  
Wishing everyone good health!


----------



## Lajka

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


That floor! :o


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> DM I'm sorry to hear you had that bad flu that's currently going around. Every time I go to my gym lately I think I'm gonna catch it cause it's such a petri dish there
> 
> We missed you and are glad your back!


For this reason, I don't go to the gym in January. I work out at home.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!


----------



## westvillage

*Sunshine Mama ... *don’t think I’ve seen your Ferragamo before. Do you wear it often? It’s beautiful! I actually had my eye on that very bag in navy on a resale site (forget which) but I’m trying to keep my hungry dragon under wraps in 2020 ... since it’s only January. And how about that link strap...love that too!  Do you use it on other bags?  Lovely look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> *Sunshine Mama ... *don’t think I’ve seen your Ferragamo before. Do you wear it often? It’s beautiful! I actually had my eye on that very bag in navy on a resale site (forget which) but I’m trying to keep my hungry dragon under wraps in 2020 ... since it’s only January. And how about that link strap...love that too!  Do you use it on other bags?  Lovely look.


Thank you WVillage! There was a time when I wore it a lot. Lately, I  hadn't worn it often, but I am going to now that I love it so much more with the chain. It makes it more youthful and unexpected IMO.
I do wear a lot of my bags with the doodads like the chain, and etc. I get bored soooo fast, and I can't just go out and buy a bag just cuz I'm  bored with my bags. So I just accessorize my bags.


----------



## westvillage

Sunshine...I get bored too and having some switch ups and embellishments around is a good idea. I love that you were not shy about modifying your bright yellow bag ... is it a Botkier?  That took vision and a really steady hand. I made bags for about a year when I was young, from skin to sale. They looked like Frank Clegg bags. I still have my leather tools… and with all that, I don’t know that I would have the courage to reshape a front flap. That was absolutely awesome!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


What a darling bag and look.  Hope you on on your way somewhere fun.


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm glad you two are feeling better! Like @Iamminda said, I guess it's true about January being the height of flu season!
> 
> 
> That's the way I feel being around the grandkids! (Also on buses in SF! Every bus I ride there are one or more people coughing - uncovered!) I'm always running around the house spraying Lysol and using bleach wipes on surfaces. The family is on a long awaited weekend in Tahoe and my DD told me yesterday my grandson has been sick and is missing all of the fun outdoor activities.
> Wishing everyone good health!


Thank you,  RuedeNesle.  
It is the weirdest thing, but I notice it everywhere too.  People coughing (and yawning) without covering their mouths. Why??


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!


This is such a classic and elegant bag.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll catch you, then you can catch me!


I'm an EMT, I will help you if you both fall!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!



The chain strap really adds a modern and fresh vibe!  Love them together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I'm an EMT, I will help you if you both fall!


Thanks!  This is a "support" group in more ways than one!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 2008


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!



I am so in love with this picture — your black beauty against the snowy white background, the beautiful wood chest?/furniture and the Virgil-esque black chains you added.  What a display of artistry .  I hope you stay warm and cozy this week


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644773
> View attachment 4644778



Shelby, so glad you posted this pretty mod shot (I was worried you wouldn’t do any more of them).  Like the color of your top too .


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Shelby, so glad you posted this pretty mod shot (I was worried you wouldn’t do any more of them).  Like the color of your top too .


Thank you! 
Oh I did say "never again" haha must have been a mood swing. I wish I had a bigger mirror!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644773
> View attachment 4644778


Pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty.


Thank you! But wouldn't it have looked better if I did it... Say... At your house?


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


Love your whole look. That bag is sharp!


----------



## Kimbashop

Punkkitten said:


> Aw. Thank you!  I have a mini Venice pre ordered in one of their new spring crocodile colorways.  So I'm excited for that.  I've admired their bags for years!


That Snake look is really a beautiful shade of brown/carmel/amber, and I actually like your Mautto strap better than the original! I am a newbie to the brand but I love the styles that they are producing (Vancouver and Nano Montreal are on my list). Looking forward to seeing your croc bag. I'm sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644773
> View attachment 4644778


thanks for the mod shots. Looks great on you! This satchel shape is one of my all-time favorite bag shapes, too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, I love this little LC





Dextersmom said:


> What a darling bag and look.  Hope you on on your way somewhere fun.


Thank you Minda and DM 

Minda the silver is available for sale again on the LC website!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Love your whole look. That bag is sharp!


Thanks Kimbashop!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> thanks for the mod shots. Looks great on you! This satchel shape is one of my all-time favorite bag shapes, too.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you,  RuedeNesle.
> It is the weirdest thing, but I notice it everywhere too.  People coughing (and yawning) without covering their mouths. Why??


I know where my niece teaches, they tell the kids to cough into their shoulder and not their hand because most germs are spread via mouth to hand to someone else's hand.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you,  RuedeNesle.
> It is the weirdest thing, but I notice it everywhere too.  People coughing (and yawning) without covering their mouths. Why??





Shelby33 said:


> I know where my niece teaches, they tell the kids to cough into their shoulder and not their hand because most germs are spread via mouth to hand to someone else's hand.



Hate coughing into my hands - only do it if it's absolutely unavoidable, because I have to interrupt whatever I'm doing to go wash my hands afterwards.

I always cough into my elbow or shoulder - feels like more of my mouth and the germs are covered/blocked than with just my hands.


----------



## Shelby33

ohmisseevee said:


> Hate coughing into my hands - only do it if it's absolutely unavoidable, because I have to interrupt whatever I'm doing to go wash my hands afterwards.
> 
> I always cough into my elbow or shoulder - feels like more of my mouth and the germs are covered/blocked than with just my hands.


Me too!


----------



## jbags07

Took my brown Intrecciato Intagli Mini Veneta out today.....


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I've been using my Zhoe from Massaccesi for the past couple of days. It's a great crossbody bag that is big enough to hold a water bottle, which I've definitely needed since I'm still recovering from being sick!


Sorry to hear you've been sick   Your Zhoe is just beautiful. Love that leather/color


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


Gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!


Beautiful bag!  I so love Ferra bags and don’t see them very much here on tpf....Do you find it heavy?  I love my Studio bag, but its kind of heavy even tho its the small size....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! But wouldn't it have looked better if I did it... Say... At your house?


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4645137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my brown Intrecciato Intagli Mini Veneta out today.....


Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


Love the whole outfit AB! I think the cutest tiny silver bag adds just the right touch of glam without being overly done!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Sunshine...I get bored too and having some switch ups and embellishments around is a good idea. I love that you were not shy about modifying your bright yellow bag ... is it a Botkier?  That took vision and a really steady hand. I made bags for about a year when I was young, from skin to sale. They looked like Frank Clegg bags. I still have my leather tools… and with all that, I don’t know that I would have the courage to reshape a front flap. That was absolutely awesome!


Wow that's amazing that you have made bags from skin to sale! That's what I hope to do someday,  but I just haven't found the time yet. 
And yes, it's a botkier bag. I have a bad habit of just cutting and ruining bags. The botkier turned out nicely, but I have others that I ruined just as well.
 I just think of it as a way of learning,  and it is actually quite entertaining to see how bags are made on the  inside! It's not  everyone's cup of tea, but I just love taking things apart and then creating something different from them. 
Actually,  before I added the chain to the Sofia, I was debating on whether to change the shape of the bag or not,  but I am satisfied FOR NOW with its look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag!  I so love Ferra bags and don’t see them very much here on tpf....Do you find it heavy?  I love my Studio bag, but its kind of heavy even tho its the small size....


Thank you!  I don't find this bag heavy at all. But then I don't carry a lot either. 
Do you carry a lot in you bag?
BTW, your mini Veneta is really cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> The chain strap really adds a modern and fresh vibe!  Love them together.


Thank you Stylist! I think Sofia looks good with jewelry too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am so in love with this picture — your black beauty against the snowy white background, the beautiful wood chest?/furniture and the Virgil-esque black chains you added.  What a display of artistry .  I hope you stay warm and cozy this week


Thank you IM! You sure have a way of making people feel special!!


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4645137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my brown Intrecciato Intagli Mini Veneta out today.....


Oh this is beautiful! Great photo too!


----------



## CoachMaven

Brought out my Coach Rhyder 33 from the closet. It's been too long since I've worn this one:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the whole outfit AB! I think the cutest tiny silver bag adds just the right touch of glam without being overly done!


Thanks Smama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644773
> View attachment 4644778


You look great! I love your mod shots!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my small Sofia. Have a great week!


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## cheidel

Haven’t carried her in a year or longer, so brought out Cabas Alto today.  I conditioned the entire bag (including the vachetta) with Cadillac Conditioner).


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> You look great! I love your mod shots!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Haven’t carried her in a year or longer, so brought out Cabas Alto today.  I conditioned the entire bag (including the vachetta) with Cadillac Conditioner).


Wow! Looks wonderful.  And I love your H charm.  I actually need one. May I ask where you got yours?


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> What a beautiful picture!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Longchamp mini pliage today
> 
> View attachment 4644387
> View attachment 4644388


You look too chic!


----------



## sexycombover

Breaking in my new Elizabeth and James Cynnie bucket bag! So far, the perfect small big bag.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Haven’t carried her in a year or longer, so brought out Cabas Alto today.  I conditioned the entire bag (including the vachetta) with Cadillac Conditioner).



This looks great — I didn’t know you can condition the canvas part too, I like the result


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007



Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


9-1-1! I need an EMT, STAT!  (do they really say stat? )

I love the RED, white, and blue in your pics!


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> You look too chic!


Thank you southernbelle43


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


You're getting to be a mod shot expert Shelby  (except for the shoes )


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> 9-1-1! I need an EMT, STAT!  (do they really say stat? )
> 
> I love the RED, white, and blue in your pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


Loving the whole look! The red, white,and striped!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


Fabulous red...and I wouldnt have noticed no shoes.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous red...and I wouldnt have noticed no shoes.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving the whole look! The red, white,and striped!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> You're getting to be a mod shot expert Shelby  (except for the shoes )


Hahaha, I'm still learning!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> 9-1-1! I need an EMT, STAT!  (do they really say stat? )
> 
> I love the RED, white, and blue in your pics!


They do say "STAT" . Or "step it up!"
And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


Gorgeous red beauty.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.


I was wondering...thought they were not really very attractive......
Just kidding you.  You look chic without them anyway.


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> I was wondering...thought they were not really very attractive......
> Just kidding you.  You look chic without them anyway.


 Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> Oh this is beautiful! Great photo too!


Thank you   I have to say, your wonderful photos are what inspire me to snap pix in interesting settings as i find them....your  bag pix are always so beautifully staged


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I have to say, your wonderful photos are what inspire me to snap pix in interesting settings as i find them....your  bag pix are always so beautifully staged


That's really nice to hear! Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

Small Bottega Veneta Roma tote in winter gloom.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4645938
> View attachment 4645939
> 
> Just realized I forgot to put shoes on.



Hun, we're looking at your beautiful bags, not your socks.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Hun, we're looking at your beautiful bags, not your socks.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Looks wonderful.  And I love your H charm.  I actually need one. May I ask where you got yours?


I bought it from Nordstrom several years ago, but I’ve seen several initial charms on Amazon.  If I run across one like it, I will surely let you know.


----------



## Shelby33

No time for creativity today, the mod shot doesn't show what a nice blue the bag is. 
RM 2007


----------



## Nubbyrose

My first designer bag - Christmas 2019. I added a top handle bag chain from HRH. It’s very close to an exact match to the LV gold hardware.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Love this bag every time I use it  Massaccesi Zhoe in Ginger Cuoio Toscano


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This looks great — I didn’t know you can condition the canvas part too, I like the result


I always do, but of course LV and others will say don’t put anything on the canvas.  The canvas looked dull to me, so I put conditioner on it, especially around the top because that is the area where cracks occur on many bags, especially older bags.  When the conditioner dried, I buffed her, and she didn’t look dull anymore.   I’ve been using conditioner on my LV and all leather bags for many years, to prevent them from drying out over time.  After, I sprayed the vachetta with AppleGuard, since we were expecting rain.  I don’t have water spots on any of my bags. It works for me.


----------



## cheidel

Nubbyrose said:


> My first designer bag - Christmas 2019. I added a top handle bag chain from HRH. It’s very close to an exact match to the LV gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646899


Congrats!!!  Very pretty, love the chain!


----------



## tatertot

Carried my Fendi 2Jours to breakfast with a friend today


----------



## cheidel

Ms Vintage Speedy 40 today.  She turned 30 years old in January (born in January 1990)!  The zipper was tarnished a bit.  I polished it and the rivets on each handle now they’re all shining again, I also conditioned her with Cadillac conditioner.   Btw, here is a pic of her when I first got her several years ago.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> I always do, but of course LV and others will say don’t put anything on the canvas.  The canvas looked dull to me, so I put conditioner on it, especially around the top because that is the area where cracks occur on many bags, especially older bags.  When the conditioner dried, I buffed her, and she didn’t look dull anymore.   I’ve been using conditioner on my LV and all leather bags for many years, to prevent them from drying out over time.  After, I sprayed the vachetta with AppleGuard, since we were expecting rain.  I don’t have water spots on any of my bags. It works for me.



Thank you for your explanation  — this bag and your Speedy 40 look amazing so it must work wonderfully on the LV canvas.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

tatertot said:


> Carried my Fendi 2Jours to breakfast with a friend today
> View attachment 4647357


Oh my!  That green is beautiful.  I need a green bag in my life too.


----------



## Nubbyrose

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!  Very pretty, love the chain!


Thank you. I’m enjoying it. I bought the organizer for it too.


----------



## scrpo83

LV neverfull last week and this week


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> I always do, but of course LV and others will say don’t put anything on the canvas.  The canvas looked dull to me, so I put conditioner on it, especially around the top because that is the area where cracks occur on many bags, especially older bags.  When the conditioner dried, I buffed her, and she didn’t look dull anymore. [emoji14]  I’ve been using conditioner on my LV and all leather bags for many years, to prevent them from drying out over time.  After, I sprayed the vachetta with AppleGuard, since we were expecting rain.  I don’t have water spots on any of my bags. It works for me. [emoji2]



Same here!  I think Cadillac is the best for conditioning LV.  I can’t remember where I read it (a blog or something similar), but I first started conditioning the canvas with the vachetta a few years ago.....makes it looks shiny and new!  Plus, on a couple of older LV bags, I think it made the canvas more flexible again.  Your monogram bags look great! [emoji7]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Nubbyrose said:


> My first designer bag - Christmas 2019. I added a top handle bag chain from HRH. It’s very close to an exact match to the LV gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646899



The cherry berry is so pretty!  And the NeoNoe is one of my most-used bags.....practical AND great looking. [emoji173]️


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Same here!  I think Cadillac is the best for conditioning LV.  I can’t remember where I read it (a blog or something similar), but I first started conditioning the canvas with the vachetta a few years ago.....makes it looks shiny and new!  Plus, on a couple of older LV bags, I think it made the canvas more flexible again.  Your monogram bags looks great! [emoji7]


Thanks so much.  I read it on a blog a few years ago too.


----------



## tatertot

MustLuvDogs said:


> Oh my!  That green is beautiful.  I need a green bag in my life too.



Thank you  I had been looking for a good bag in that shade for months. I had my heart set on a Vert Thyme Balenciaga but alas, it wasn't meant to be. This is my first 2Jours and I love the divided inside and how it keeps it's shape.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ann Demeulemeester


----------



## kbell

Happy Thursday all!


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't get a sense of how nano this bag is but I really like the shape of this bag!


I will try to take a comparison of me with it.  It is a bitty baby I can assure you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Same here!  I think Cadillac is the best for conditioning LV.  I can’t remember where I read it (a blog or something similar), but I first started conditioning the canvas with the vachetta a few years ago.....makes it looks shiny and new!  Plus, on a couple of older LV bags, I think it made the canvas more flexible again.  Your monogram bags look great! [emoji7]


Ohhhh. Good to know that one can use it on canvas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCM vanity today. I didn't realize that I still have the sticker on the gold plate!


----------



## JenJBS

My small Double Circle Hobo Bag by The Row.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> My Double Circle Hobo Bag by The Row.


What a great looking bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> What a great looking bag.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.



Love that skirt! And the artwork on the wall behind you is great!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.



I like your pretty OOTD (especially that lovely skirt ).  Hope you are feeling all better by now DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I like your pretty OOTD (especially that lovely skirt ).  Hope you are feeling all better by now DM


Thank you, my friend.  I still have a lingering cough, but I am feeling so much better.  I hope that you are staying well. 


JenJBS said:


> Love that skirt! And the artwork on the wall behind you is great!


Thank you so much, JenJBS.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


You look so pretty DM! Glad your almost 100% again


----------



## Molly0

Super soft lambskin flap, DKNY.
Just found it yesterday in a consignment shop with tags attached and still with stuffing, and plastic covering on the hardware. It’s huge! & such soft leather that it really conforms to the body, making it one of those bags that it seems you “wear” rather than “carry”.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> You look so pretty DM! Glad your almost 100% again


Thank you, my sweet ATB.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy
> 
> View attachment 4648282
> View attachment 4648283


Wow, another metallic beauty...and you look like a breathe of fresh air.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Addicted to bags said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy
> 
> View attachment 4648282
> View attachment 4648283



Love your outfit, and the bag really complements the look!


----------



## RuedeNesle

It's the weekend baby!   Back at Walmart for more coffee!
 My youngest GDD found this bag in my closet yesterday and asked me to carry it. Not a drop of red on it! I bought it in 2012 or 2013 at a MK outlet when I was going through a snakeskin phase. I loved it because it easily reverses to black patent leather. I'm carrying it black patent side out because I can put my phone and wallet in the only pocket and easily access them. Reversed it in the car so you can see the snakeskin side. (Yes, I'm carrying red tomorrow!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Wow, another metallic beauty...and you look like a breathe of fresh air.


Awww that's so sweet of you to say. I don't wear a dress very often. Think I can count on one hand


----------



## Addicted to bags

ohmisseevee said:


> Love your outfit, and the bag really complements the look!



Thank you for your super kind words ohmisseevee!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> I have been sick with the worst flu of my life and I have missed you guys.  Today I feel like a human being, so I thought I would celebrate by wearing my new Free People kimono, along with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballet flats.


So glad you're feeling better. I had a bad bout of the flu two years ago, it took about 5 weeks before I started feeling "normal" again. Take things easy for a while, starting to feel "human" again is a good start. Btw. Your outfit is lovely.


----------



## cheidel

Molly0 said:


> Super soft lambskin flap, DKNY.
> Just found it yesterday in a consignment shop with tags attached and still with stuffing, and plastic covering on the hardware. It’s huge! & such soft leather that it really conforms to the body, making it one of those bags that it seems you “wear” rather than “carry”.
> View attachment 4648511


Congrats on a beautiful find!!!


----------



## Molly0

cheidel said:


> Congrats on a beautiful find!!!


Thanks! & it WAS a steal at $25.00!  I’m sure it was marked down & down & down didn’t sell because it’s so huge.  But that’s OK with me!


----------



## whateve

Carrying one of my smallest bags. So small, I can't fit my wallet inside. So I left it out - just had my card case and coin purse. DH thought it was hilarious I didn't have my wallet. We stopped for donuts on the way home and I paid for them in coins.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey all!  Life’s been crazy so I’ve been away for a while.

I just recently got this adorable black on black YSL Lou Camera Bag and have been wearing her quite a bit. Today she was running errands with me when I picked up something fun for Mr. S. Because he loves to dress well and makes a mean martini, I always call him “my” James Bond.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all!  Life’s been crazy so I’ve been away for a while.
> 
> I just recently got this adorable black on black YSL Lou Camera Bag and have been wearing her quite a bit. Today she was running errands with me when I picked up something fun for Mr. S. Because he loves to dress well and makes a mean martini, I always call him “my” James Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648772



Love the look.  I think YSL's camera bag is so simple but stylish.  And the black hardware on black leather looks fantastic - I have the same color scheme in my Mini Lou.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy
> 
> View attachment 4648282
> View attachment 4648283



Hair down AND a [emoji91]dress......I love it!!  Was the silver MM bag your pick over the iridescent one of the same style?  I know you were contemplating whether you liked the gold hardware on the other bag.  Looks great, and super fun as a neutral.


----------



## bagloverny

Chanel Reissue 226


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you and that sounds really fun!
> Since you are stroking my ego, I'll share another one.
> The top picture shows the small turnlock that kept opening with the smallest knock. So I performed surgery!
> The bottom picture shows what I did. I shortened the top handle and changed the turnlock.  Thanks for letting me share!



CONGR. It looks perfect!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Carrying one of my smallest bags. So small, I can't fit my wallet inside. So I left it out - just had my card case and coin purse. DH thought it was hilarious I didn't have my wallet. We stopped for donuts on the way home and I paid for them in coins.


I love the waves whateve. What brand is this little gal?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the waves whateve. What brand is this little gal?


Thanks! It's Henri Bendel. It was designed as a tribute to Coco Chanel. Henri Bendel was the first store in the US to carry Chanel, I believe.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Hair down AND a [emoji91]dress......I love it!!  Was the silver MM bag your pick over the iridescent one of the same style?  I know you were contemplating whether you liked the gold hardware on the other bag.  Looks great, and super fun as a neutral.


Right?!? A double unicorn 

I still have the iridescent camera bag. Just haven't found an outfit and the opportunity to carry it. I will say, the interior space is soooo small! Otherwise the bag is perfect.


----------



## taho

Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.


----------



## whateve

taho said:


> Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.
> 
> View attachment 4648839


I love it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

taho said:


> Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.
> 
> View attachment 4648839


Hubby did good!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ohmisseevee said:


> Love the look.  I think YSL's camera bag is so simple but stylish.  And the black hardware on black leather looks fantastic - I have the same color scheme in my Mini Lou.


Thanks! I saw this on a woman at the Farmer’s Market of all places and fell completely in love. I tried to avoid getting it because I already have a number tPF black bags including 2 other black / black hw. But, after it sat on my mind and in my shopping cart for a couple of months... it somehow ended up with me.  


whateve said:


> Thanks! It's Henri Bendel. It was designed as a tribute to Coco Chanel. Henri Bendel was the first store in the US to carry Chanel, I believe.


I love this bag. Even as a Chanel / Dior fan, I have to say it’s so hard to make a quilted bag that’s distinctive as well as beautiful and I think HB nailed it with this quilt pattern and overall design. This is a special bag. Enjoy! 


taho said:


> Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.
> 
> View attachment 4648839


OMG! Get this baby out as much as possible. I love seeing vintage C!


----------



## Dextersmom

taho said:


> Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.
> 
> View attachment 4648839


What a great looking bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> So glad you're feeling better. I had a bad bout of the flu two years ago, it took about 5 weeks before I started feeling "normal" again. Take things easy for a while, starting to feel "human" again is a good start. Btw. Your outfit is lovely.


Thank you so much, LB.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> It's the weekend baby!   Back at Walmart for more coffee!
> My youngest GDD found this bag in my closet yesterday and asked me to carry it. Not a drop of red on it! I bought it in 2012 or 2013 at a MK outlet when I was going through a snakeskin phase. I loved it because it easily reverses to black patent leather. I'm carrying it black patent side out because I can put my phone and wallet in the only pocket and easily access them. Reversed it in the car so you can see the snakeskin side. (Yes, I'm carrying red tomorrow!)
> View attachment 4648636
> View attachment 4648638
> View attachment 4648639


Great bag, RN!  I almost feel like you need a hug to help you get through the day without a red bag.   So sweet of you to indulge your GDD.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Carrying one of my smallest bags. So small, I can't fit my wallet inside. So I left it out - just had my card case and coin purse. DH thought it was hilarious I didn't have my wallet. We stopped for donuts on the way home and I paid for them in coins.


That is hilarious!  The bag is adorable.   Is it  a Henry Bendel?


----------



## carterazo

bagloverny said:


> Chanel Reissue 226
> View attachment 4648824


Such a beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Finally moved out of MM Zhoe in hot pink after a whole week! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I pulled out this lovely MK bag. It's been a while since I carried her.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> That is hilarious!  The bag is adorable.   Is it  a Henry Bendel?


Thanks! Yes, it is Bendel.


carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of MM Zhoe in hot pink after a whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648969
> View attachment 4648970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out this lovely MK bag. It's been a while since I carried her.


I've loved that MK ever since it came out. I don't know why I never got one - probably because there weren't any interesting colors I needed.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy
> 
> View attachment 4648282
> View attachment 4648283



You look great ATB with your hair down like that softly around your face .  And I love your dress and bag as well.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> It's the weekend baby!   Back at Walmart for more coffee!
> My youngest GDD found this bag in my closet yesterday and asked me to carry it. Not a drop of red on it! I bought it in 2012 or 2013 at a MK outlet when I was going through a snakeskin phase. I loved it because it easily reverses to black patent leather. I'm carrying it black patent side out because I can put my phone and wallet in the only pocket and easily access them. Reversed it in the car so you can see the snakeskin side. (Yes, I'm carrying red tomorrow!)
> View attachment 4648636
> View attachment 4648638
> View attachment 4648639



I like how versatile this bag is with two very different looks.  Btw, you are out of coffee again?  You must drink it like water, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Finally moved out of MM Zhoe in hot pink after a whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648969
> View attachment 4648970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out this lovely MK bag. It's been a while since I carried her.



Both of these are pretty.  That MK is quite lovely (and doesn’t look like other MKs, I think LT would not mind this one, lol).


----------



## Compass Rose

Vintage Anushka......always love these bags.....the new ones not so much.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Carrying one of my smallest bags. So small, I can't fit my wallet inside. So I left it out - just had my card case and coin purse. DH thought it was hilarious I didn't have my wallet. We stopped for donuts on the way home and I paid for them in coins.


Very nice! I like the pattern and silver with the black! Lol about the coins.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Great bag, RN!*  I almost feel like you need a hug to help you get through the day without a red bag*.   So sweet of you to indulge your GDD.


Hi C!  Thanks!
 I think that's why I was drawn to the Lucky Charms  boxes, I needed a red fix!



Iamminda said:


> I like how versatile this bag is with two very different looks.  Btw, you are out of coffee again?  You must drink it like water, lol.


Hi Minda! 
Thanks! It really is versatile! And it's lightweight!  But it's already back in the closet and my red Dooney Colette is ready for tomorrow/
 My sister and I drink coffee like water! Two of those bags are just for this Saturday to Tuesday when I'm hanging out with her in the city!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Both of these are pretty.  That MK is quite lovely (and doesn’t look like other MKs, I think LT would not mind this one, lol).


Thanks!  That's what made that bag catch my eye - it was so different from everything else in the store. Yes, I think LT would let this one slide.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> You look great ATB with your hair down like that softly around your face .  And I love your dress and bag as well.


Awww thanks Minda The only time my hair is down is after I see my hairdresser. I'm too lazy to blow my own hair out


----------



## Venessa84

Top Golf, LV, and beating my husband...it doesn’t get much better than that


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Top Golf, LV, and beating my husband...it doesn’t get much better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649101
> View attachment 4649102


It can't get any better than a red bag!   (And red is a perfect color to carry today for the Chinese New Year!)
Congrats on beating your DH!


----------



## Venessa84

RuedeNesle said:


> It can't get any better than a red bag!   (And red is a perfect color to carry today for the Chinese New Year!)
> Congrats on beating your DH!



Thank you RuedeNesle!! I knew you would appreciate the color of this big. And beating DH felt really good especially since it never happens when it comes to golf.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2009


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


Love your jacket! The whole look! I have a jacket like that and I'm keeping it forever... Now I have to go back and see what bag you have!
ETA Beautiful bag!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2009
> View attachment 4649327


I’m in awe of your beautiful RM collection!  This lovely brown is just the perfect simple classic!  What could be better than this with a pair of great fitting jeans & a classic white shirt?


----------



## jbags07

Took my MP out for some bbq today....


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Top Golf, LV, and beating my husband...it doesn’t get much better than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649101
> View attachment 4649102


 Way to go Venessa .  Love your gorgeous Twist (maybe it’s your good luck charm for this game )


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> Love your jacket! The whole look! I have a jacket like that and I'm keeping it forever... Now I have to go back and see what bag you have!
> ETA Beautiful bag!


Thank you so much, Shelby33.  I love denim jackets and have several in different brands and washes.  They go with everything and are perfect for the climate I live in.


----------



## leechiyong

Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:


----------



## Whereami

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 4649441


This is a beautiful color.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I’m in awe of your beautiful RM collection!  This lovely brown is just the perfect simple classic!  What could be better than this with a pair of great fitting jeans & a classic white shirt?


That sounds like a great outfit! Thanks for the idea Molly!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My triangle messenger.


----------



## jbags07

taho said:


> Lots of walking in the city today. DH got me this vintage Chanel from Fashionphile a few weeks ago and I just took it out now.
> 
> View attachment 4648839


Gorgeous  vintage Chanel is the best!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all!  Life’s been crazy so I’ve been away for a while.
> 
> I just recently got this adorable black on black YSL Lou Camera Bag and have been wearing her quite a bit. Today she was running errands with me when I picked up something fun for Mr. S. Because he loves to dress well and makes a mean martini, I always call him “my” James Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648772


Love this bag! Its been on my wishlist. Vs a vintage Chanel camera bag. Are you happy with the quality/style?

Love, love the 007 piece   What a great gift for Mr. Sparkle


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 4649441



That color!  Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

My mini Fendi By The Way in Aubergine.


----------



## inkfade

JenJBS said:


> My mini Fendi By The Way in Aubergine.



Do they still make this color? This color is probably the closest representation of my favorite shade of purple I've seen on this site.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> My mini Fendi By The Way in Aubergine.


Gorgeous.


----------



## TotinScience

Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 4649441


Looks "HUGE" compared to your normal carry size


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My mini Fendi By The Way in Aubergine.


You enabled me to order one!  
Should be here next week I think.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> You enabled me to order one!
> Should be here next week I think.



Yay! So excited for you!  What color did you go with?


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.



Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


Love !


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Yay! So excited for you!  What color did you go with?


The midnight blue with the Zucca detailing


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Carrying my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 4649441



Love this one — beautiful color and amazing hardware/detailing.  Really special bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Not a great start to the year re: shopping my own closet but got great prices on these.  Longchamp Le Pliage cuir in medium brandy, small khaki, and a Balenciaga everyday tote in an acid-flashback logo'd pattern ...


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> The midnight blue with the Zucca detailing
> 
> View attachment 4649665



Beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy!


It arrived today. Very cute and mini. I'm on the last hole on the strap!! That almost never happens to me at 5'1". Thanks Ms. JenBS-Enabler!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> It arrived today. Very cute and mini. I'm on the last hole on the strap!! That almost never happens to me at 5'1". Thanks Ms. JenBS-Enabler!



You're very welcome! So glad you're happy with it!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Not a great start to the year re: shopping my own closet but got great prices on these.  Longchamp Le Pliage cuir in medium brandy, small khaki, and a Balenciaga everyday tote in an acid-flashback logo'd pattern ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649696
> View attachment 4649697



What a way to break your ban temporarily MS .  These are beautiful, especially the brandy one.  Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> What a way to break your ban temporarily MS .  These are beautiful, especially the brandy one.  Congrats and enjoy .


My ban is a total joke, I can’t seem to stay on it at all!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


So classy!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My ban is a total joke, I can’t seem to stay on it at all!



It’s good to be laughing and have a sense of humor about our ban .


----------



## Iamminda

I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> Not a great start to the year re: shopping my own closet but got great prices on these.  Longchamp Le Pliage cuir in medium brandy, small khaki, and a Balenciaga everyday tote in an acid-flashback logo'd pattern ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649696
> View attachment 4649697


Great finds! The tote is so fun! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Love your bag, minda! And you look great! I love your top.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my red beauty today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Quick thinking, getting your selfie while you had the chance.  You and your bag are looking fabulous, my friend.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Looking good in neighborhood Minda!! 
Is that 25 or 30 size Speedy?


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


I was just checking this bag out in red! How pretty!  Did you get the smaller size?


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Love your bag, minda! And you look great! I love your top.



Thanks C .  I love your gorgeous Rogue — this color (washed red?) is phenomenal.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Quick thinking, getting your selfie while you had the chance.  You and your bag are looking fabulous, my friend.



Thanks so much DM .  (I am working on my mod shots here and there but could still use lessons from you please )


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks C .  I love your gorgeous Rogue — this color (washed red?) is phenomenal.



It's 1941 red or something like that. Washed red is more muted.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking good in neighborhood Minda!!
> Is that 25 or 30 size Speedy?



Thank you ATB .  I finally got a mod shot at a TPF favorite spot, lol.  This is a 25.  I find the 30 to be a little big for my frame and when worn with a strap.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> It's 1941 red or something like that. Washed red is more muted.



OK thanks.  Now I remember.  It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ATB .  I finally got a mod shot at a TPF favorite spot, lol.  This is a 25.  I find the 30 to be a little big for my frame and when worn with a strap.


It does appear to be a TPF favorite spot for selfies. I know I've done several 
I thought it was a 25 but didn't want to assume.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

J.Crew for lunch today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Hi Minda!
 I love your bag! My sister and I are planning a trip to Nordstrom in Westfield Monday or Tuesday. She received a couple of Nordstrom gift cards for Christmas and I'm impatiently waiting to help her spend them!  Nordstrom's ladies room is a popular selfie spot? I'm going to have to hold an audition for my red bags to see which one gets to go on the "photo shoot".  I really do line them up and "talk" to them like they're at an audition, but I only do that to make my sister crazy. (Yeah, that's the only reason I do it.) 

"Gong Hei Fat Choy!"


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Carried my red beauty today.


Hi C! 
My sister's internet is slow sometimes. When I clicked to this page your picture was loading in slow motion, from the top down. As soon as I saw the handles I was telling myself to, "BREATHE! BREATHE!" When the picture finally loaded it still overwhelmed me!  I have always loved your red beauty!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Way to go Venessa .  Love your gorgeous Twist (maybe it’s your good luck charm for this game )





Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate



Thank you lamminda! I think I agree too [emoji6]
And you’re rocking that beautiful color speedy. Happy Lunar New Year to you too!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you lamminda! I think I agree too [emoji6]
> And you’re rocking that beautiful color speedy. Happy Lunar New Year to you too!!



Thank you Venessa .  Can’t wait to see more of your beauties on your fun outings .


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I love your bag! My sister and I are planning a trip to Nordstrom in Westfield Monday or Tuesday. She received a couple of Nordstrom gift cards for Christmas and I'm impatiently waiting to help her spend them!  Nordstrom's ladies room is a popular selfie spot? I'm going to have to hold an audition for my red bags to see which one gets to go on the "photo shoot".  I really do line them up and "talk" to them like they're at an audition, but I only do that to make my sister crazy. (Yeah, that's the only reason I do it.)
> 
> "Gong Hei Fat Choy!"



Thank you RN .  I guess all the malls are called Westfield (with a Nord), lol.  Wish I can be there for your casting call — can’t wait to see who will make the cut.  Have fun shopping


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thank you RN .  I guess all the malls are called Westfield (with a Nord), lol.  Wish I can be there for your casting call — can’t wait to see who will make the cut.  Have fun shopping


Oh, they are? That's confusing. It reminds me when my BFF and I were meeting at Ulta in Illinois.We agreed  to meet at the Ulta across from "the mall". I was at the one across from Woodfield Mall and she was at the one across from Stratford Mall! We're on our phones, both saying we're standing right in front of the door! 
Thanks! Is it bad that I'm looking forward to lunch more than shopping?


----------



## JenJBS

My Ted Baker rose gold heart purse.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Oh, they are? That's confusing. It reminds me when my BFF and I were meeting at Ulta in Illinois.We agreed  to meet at the Ulta across from "the mall". I was at the one across from Woodfield Mall and she was at the one across from Stratford Mall! We're on our phones, both saying we're standing right in front of the door!
> Thanks! Is it bad that I'm looking forward to lunch more than shopping?


Yeah, lol, because I was at a Westfield too.  I guess all of them are called Westfield (insert name of city here).  I can’t wait to hear more about your lunch and shopping


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker rose gold heart purse.



Your bag is cute — just like you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, lol, because I was at a Westfield too.  I guess all of them are called Westfield (insert name of city here).  I can’t wait to hear more about your lunch and shopping



Stay tuned!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Your bag is cute — just like you



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Switched over to a red bag for Chinese New Year - Massaccesi Little Athena


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate



Yes! [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1320] Nordstrom is seriously the best place for bathroom selfies.  You had to!  [emoji23] Pretty LV, and I like the color of your pullover too, IM.  Happy LNY!! [emoji193]


----------



## westvillage

Hi purse lovers, especially red lovers  ... these two weeks I’ve been wearing bags that are on the red continuum in honor of the Chinese new year. So here are three Longchamp bags ... bright red, dark red, and the baby red that’s always with me. Cheers for the year of the Rat!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ohmisseevee said:


> Switched over to a red bag for Chinese New Year - Massaccesi Little Athena


Good choice! Beautiful!  (I LOVE every holiday/celebration that calls for carrying a red bag! )


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Hi purse lovers, especially red lovers  ... these two weeks I’ve been wearing bags that are on the red continuum in honor of the Chinese new year. So here are three Longchamp bags ... bright red, dark red, and the baby red that’s always with me. Cheers for the year of the Rat!
> 
> View attachment 4650290


....and *THIS* is what I was talking about in my last post!  I want a red Longchamp bag. It's on my short list!


----------



## westvillage

RuedeNesle said:


> ....and *THIS* is what I was talking about in my last post!  I want a red Longchamp bag. It's on my short list!



 Thanks… others might disagree but IMO the Cuir leather is not hardy ... but so soft and takes color so well. 

 The red Longchamp is Cherry is from a few years ago. It’s such a beautiful red AND  it had spent about a year on the chopping block before I could decide if I would wear such a strong red.  Now I absolutely love it. It reinforced that it’s dangerous for me to let go of a bag, SMH. My love might DIE but then revive big time and I better still own it when my love reawakens   LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Thanks… others might disagree but IMO the Cuir leather is not hardy ... but so soft and takes color so well.
> 
> The red Longchamp is Cherry is from a few years ago. It’s such a beautiful red AND  it had spent about a year on the chopping block before I could decide if I would wear such a strong red. * Now I absolutely love it. It reinforced that it’s dangerous for me to let go of a bag, *SMH. My love might DIE but then revive big time and I better still own it when my love reawakens   LOL


I know exactly how you feel! Before I moved in 2014 I sold or gifted a few bags that made me think of the song,"The thrill is gone". But a year or so after I moved I was on ebay replacing some of those bags! I'm just going to have to find more storage for all my bags!

I'm happy you're embracing RED!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Yes! [emoji1320][emoji1320][emoji1320] Nordstrom is seriously the best place for bathroom selfies.  You had to!  [emoji23] Pretty LV, and I like the color of your pullover too, IM.  Happy LNY!! [emoji193]



Thanks so much SBD .  I am glad to finally checked “Selfie at Nordy” off my list, lol.  You and ATB inspire me to do one here.


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Switched over to a red bag for Chinese New Year - Massaccesi Little Athena



This is a very pretty picture


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel chevron and LV purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker rose gold heart purse.


So cute!!!!


Iamminda said:


> Your bag is cute — just like you


I agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> J.Crew for lunch today
> View attachment 4649968


I love JC bags! They are very luxe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Carried my red beauty today.


This red is something else!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> The midnight blue with the Zucca detailing
> 
> View attachment 4649665


Can't wait to see this beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Looking totally hot IM!
Love the shiny shoes with the bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My mini Fendi By The Way in Aubergine.


I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag. Leather is soooo soft and puffy
> 
> View attachment 4648282
> View attachment 4648283


Loving the juxtaposition of a cute puffy bag against a thin/slim model!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> At work today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM and Gucci sneakers.


I love this casual chic look!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker rose gold heart purse.


You and the bag are adorable!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?


You are so creative.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this casual chic look!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, CC sneakers and debuting my new brooch.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Switched over to a red bag for Chinese New Year - Massaccesi Little Athena


Oh, dear god! That is absolutely adorable on you. That bag wasn't even in my VOCAB, and now ... UGH. I'm trying to ban myself from more bags. But that is the cutest bag. and RED!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Not a great start to the year re: shopping my own closet but got great prices on these.  Longchamp Le Pliage cuir in medium brandy, small khaki, and a Balenciaga everyday tote in an acid-flashback logo'd pattern ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649696
> View attachment 4649697


They are all beautiful, and if the prices were good, well then that just cannot be passed up


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, CC sneakers and debuting my new brooch.



Love that broach!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?


This looks fabulous!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Love that broach!


+1


----------



## Whereami

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, CC sneakers and debuting my new brooch.


This is a very cute outfit.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?



Impressive! Well done. That scarf is lovely.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all!  Life’s been crazy so I’ve been away for a while.
> 
> I just recently got this adorable black on black YSL Lou Camera Bag and have been wearing her quite a bit. Today she was running errands with me when I picked up something fun for Mr. S. Because he loves to dress well and makes a mean martini, I always call him “my” James Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648772


We're bag twins @Sparkletastic  My black on black loulu camera waiting in the auto dealership. I've had mine close to 9 months now, it softened a lot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Whereami said:


> This is a very cute outfit.





JenJBS said:


> Love that broach!


Thank you both so much.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I was just checking this bag out in red! How pretty!  Did you get the smaller size?


Mine is the standard size. Small is super cute, but I don't think it would fit a whole lot (similar to Phoebe in MM's terms I'd say).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, CC sneakers and debuting my new brooch.



Love it when high end goes casual!  I have the Chanel resin umbrella from that same collection.  [emoji173]️[emoji950]


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking totally hot IM!
> Love the shiny shoes with the bag!!!



Thank you SSSSM .  It’s been forever since I have received a “totally hot” compliment, lol, so I appreciate it .  Btw, I like your DIY multi pochette — it’s nice to have one that’s one of a kind.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rock My Shoulder flap, CC sneakers and debuting my new brooch.



What a beautifully styled casual look DM .  I really adore the chunky chain detail.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Carried my red beauty today.


 Gorgeousness!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I love your bag! My sister and I are planning a trip to Nordstrom in Westfield Monday or Tuesday. She received a couple of Nordstrom gift cards for Christmas and I'm impatiently waiting to help her spend them!  Nordstrom's ladies room is a popular selfie spot? I'm going to have to hold an audition for my red bags to see which one gets to go on the "photo shoot".  I really do line them up and "talk" to them like they're at an audition, but I only do that to make my sister crazy. (Yeah, that's the only reason I do it.)
> 
> "Gong Hei Fat Choy!"


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


 Your Red Beauty looks great with your aqua top. You know I had to comment on the top.  You look great! Shame on you for teasing us that you are anything less!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Minda!
> I love your bag! My sister and I are planning a trip to Nordstrom in Westfield Monday or Tuesday. She received a couple of Nordstrom gift cards for Christmas and I'm impatiently waiting to help her spend them!  Nordstrom's ladies room is a popular selfie spot? I'm going to have to hold an audition for my red bags to see which one gets to go on the "photo shoot".  I really do line them up and "talk" to them like they're at an audition, but I only do that to make my sister crazy. (Yeah, that's the only reason I do it.)
> 
> "Gong Hei Fat Choy!"


I actually do talk to my bags just to drive my sister crazy, and text her unsolicited photos of them. Her reactions are somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag! Its been on my wishlist. Vs a vintage Chanel camera bag. Are you happy with the quality/style?
> 
> Love, love the 007 piece   What a great gift for Mr. Sparkle


I was considering a vintage Chanel camera for years as well but, I’m completely happy with this one. I like that I can wear the black / black hw with anything. And the size easily fits all of my required carry items plus. 

The quality is good. Nothing exceptional but no complaints. (I do wish it had leather lining.)

Overall this is a perfect little bag at this price point - especially given that I got it brand new with tons of discounts at Saks during the holiday season.  Ended up only paying 56% of list price. 


TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


This IS truly perfect. Gorgeous!


Addicted to bags said:


> The midnight blue with the Zucca detailing
> 
> View attachment 4649665


Is Zucca the FF logo in brown / black?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> We're bag twins @Sparkletastic  My black on black loulu camera waiting in the auto dealership. I've had mine close to 9 months now, it softened a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650480


Yay! Bag twins!  When you say softened...? Is it holding its shape?


----------



## houseof999

Carried my new lunch pail today.


----------



## TotinScience

inkfade said:


> Do they still make this color? This color is probably the closest representation of my favorite shade of purple I've seen on this site.


I swear I am not a "paid agent" of any kind, but if you are open to indie brands, Massaccesi has an ENORMOUS collection of truly incredible purples/amethysts/etc in various types of leather to try out. I am a huge purple fan myself, and found some really beautiful shades in his collection. That being said, this by the way is incredible.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Your Red Beauty looks great with your aqua top. You know I had to comment on the top.  You look great! Shame on you for teasing us that you are anything less!



You are too sweet and funny TO .  Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> I actually do talk to my bags just to drive my sister crazy, and text her unsolicited photos of them. Her reactions are somewhat entertaining.


This is the funniest thing ever — hmmm, who can I text unsolicited bag photos to (without consequences, lol)?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay! Bag twins!  When you say softened...? Is it holding its shape?


Kind of. Definitely losing shape along the top where the zipper is. It's stored and maintained well. I'n not unhappy with it, but will it hold up for many years? Probably not.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Carried my new lunch pail today.
> View attachment 4650534


Argh, now you're making me want this bag! I see the perfume bottle! What other charm do you have on there?


----------



## Sparkletastic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Kind of. Definitely losing shape along the top where the zipper is. It's stored and maintained well. I'n not unhappy with it, but will it hold up for many years? Probably not.


 I’ve had issues with YSL quality in the past so this may be my last. I’ll enjoy it while it lasts. Sigh


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, dear god! That is absolutely adorable on you. That bag wasn't even in my VOCAB, and now ... UGH. I'm trying to ban myself from more bags. But that is the cutest bag. and RED!



The Port Merinos is incredibly soft as well! It's such a well designed bag - deceptive capacity, beautiful rolled handles, lovely hardware...

I got this from the  BST group and I'm so glad I decided to try out this style! It is very versatile and checks off everything I use and like typically (handles that are comfortable for both hand and elbow carry, optional crossbody strap, space on the exterior for random papers or phone), and of course the leather is to die for.



RuedeNesle said:


> Good choice! Beautiful!  (I LOVE every holiday/celebration that calls for carrying a red bag! )



Me too!! It's one of my favorite colors to wear. I think all shades of red are so gorgeous. 



Iamminda said:


> This is a very pretty picture



Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Argh, now you're making me want this bag! I see the perfume bottle! What other charm do you have on there?


The polar bear.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This is the funniest thing ever — hmmm, who can I text unsolicited bag photos to (without consequences, lol)?


You'll think of someone!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> The polar bear.
> View attachment 4650574


Good match! I don't have that one. I have the baby polar bear.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Good match! I don't have that one. I have the baby polar bear.


Thank you! I don't think I even know what the baby polar bear looks like. Hmm.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I don't think I even know what the baby polar bear looks like. Hmm.


.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautifully styled casual look DM .  I really adore the chunky chain detail.


Thank you, sweet friend. 


stylistbydesign said:


> Love it when high end goes casual!  I have the Chanel resin umbrella from that same collection.  [emoji173]️[emoji950]


Thank you, sbd. I couldn't resist this darling brooch. I'm sure yours is adorable as well.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> .


Aww he is cute! I like his scarf too. He might be a tad bigger than my bear even though he's a baby!


----------



## cheidel

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


Beautiful!  I love the simplicity of this bag!


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> Not a great start to the year re: shopping my own closet but got great prices on these.  Longchamp Le Pliage cuir in medium brandy, small khaki, and a Balenciaga everyday tote in an acid-flashback logo'd pattern ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649696
> View attachment 4649697


Lovely bags!  I love the LC Cuir, and have several.  Congrats on yours!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I posted this bag recently but an empty Nordstrom ladies room calls for a mandatory selfie, lol.  Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate


Gorgeous, and such a lovely color!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Carried my red beauty today.


Beautiful bag, and lovely pop of red!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?


Love it!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Carried my new lunch pail today.
> View attachment 4650534


Love this house! Are they remaking this style or did you do an excellent rehab?


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, and such a lovely color!



Thank you kindly cheidel


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this house! Are they remaking this style or did you do an excellent rehab?


Haha no it's not a rehab. That would be like magic! It's a remake and still available in the outlet online sale. I only bought it because can't find the original one in red and when I do it's $200+ so last time it went on sale I bought it. Also this gives me the opportunity to use my fobs that have silver hardware. Most vintage Coach bags have gold tone brass. I don't think the original lunch bags ever came with nickel hardware. Anywho, it's currently on sale on Coachoutlet.com for $119.


Also will available in black and saddle.
If you don't have access just sign up and you will be able to shop instantly.
Warning: there's a lot of 1941 goodies there right now so you may end up getting more than just a red bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Haha no it's not a rehab. That would be like magic! It's a remake and still available in the outlet online sale. I only bought it because can't find the original one in red and when I do it's $200+ so last time it went on sale I bought it. Also this gives me the opportunity to use my fobs that have silver hardware. Most vintage Coach bags have gold tone brass. I don't think the original lunch bags ever came with nickel hardware. Anywho, it's currently on sale on Coachoutlet.com for $119.
> View attachment 4650637
> 
> Also will available in black and saddle.
> If you don't have access just sign up and you will be able to shop instantly.
> Warning: there's a lot of 1941 goodies there right now so you may end up getting more than just a red bag.


LOL, thanks for the warning but look at my name


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL, thanks for the warning but look at my name


 Of course! The whole reason we're here! Happy shopping!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> You are so creative.


You are bso sweet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> This looks fabulous!


Thank you J!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I actually do talk to my bags just to drive my sister crazy, and text her unsolicited photos of them. Her reactions are somewhat entertaining.


 When I grocery shop for my sister I sometimes have to text her a picture of the item to make sure I'm buying the right thing or she likes the replacement item. I always include the bag I'm carrying in the picture and she'll text me a selfie of her rolling her eyes and telling me I don't have to include my bag in every picture.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Carried my new lunch pail today.
> View attachment 4650534


 I saw your post in the Coach forum and I was hoping I'd see it again here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Argh, now you're making me want this bag! I see the perfume bottle! What other charm do you have on there?


+1


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carried my new lunch pail today.
> View attachment 4650534





houseof999 said:


> The polar bear.
> View attachment 4650574



Too cute! The polar bear!!!!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> When I grocery shop for my sister I sometimes have to text her a picture of the item to make sure I'm buying the right thing or she likes the replacement item. I always include the bag I'm carrying in the picture and she'll text me a selfie of her rolling her eyes and telling me I don't have to include my bag in every picture.


This is hilarious!! 


RuedeNesle said:


> I saw your post in the Coach forum and I was hoping I'd see it again here!


I hope you're landing on the fainting couch when you faint! Wouldn't want you to get a concussion from fainting too often!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL, thanks for the warning but look at my name


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> This is hilarious!!
> 
> I hope you're landing on the fainting couch when you faint! Wouldn't want you to get a concussion from fainting too often!


 I never look at the purse forum unless I'm near my couch. (Or standing on a soft surface.)


----------



## TotinScience

houseof999 said:


> This is hilarious!!
> 
> I hope you're landing on the fainting couch when you faint! Wouldn't want you to get a concussion from fainting too often!


Not a Coach person at all, but I am loving this . Is the color very bright in person?


----------



## Souzie

Chanel single flap maxi for today...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I actually do talk to my bags just to drive my sister crazy, and text her unsolicited photos of them. Her reactions are somewhat entertaining.


Oh man! I'm guilty of this! I send unsolicited pics of my bags to my daughters all the time!
And to the purseforum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

xsouzie said:


> Chanel single flap maxi for today...
> View attachment 4650856


Love this color.  So unique and could go with so many outfits!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh man! I'm guilty of this! I send unsolicited pics of my bags to my daughters all the time!
> And to the purseforum!


I love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> When I grocery shop for my sister I sometimes have to text her a picture of the item to make sure I'm buying the right thing or she likes the replacement item. I always include the bag I'm carrying in the picture and she'll text me a selfie of her rolling her eyes and telling me I don't have to include my bag in every picture.


Hahahaha priceless!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> When I grocery shop for my sister I sometimes have to text her a picture of the item to make sure I'm buying the right thing or she likes the replacement item. I always include the bag I'm carrying in the picture and she'll text me a selfie of her rolling her eyes and telling me I don't have to include my bag in every picture.


This is brilliant .  It’s a small price for your sister to pay to use your grocery delivery service.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4651058
> View attachment 4651059



You look great Shelby!   I am not usually drawn to multicolor bags but this one looks perfect with the  chocolate trim.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> You look great Shelby!   I am not usually drawn to multicolor bags but this one looks perfect with the  chocolate trim.


Thanks you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Hahahaha priceless!


 Thanks!


Iamminda said:


> This is brilliant .  It’s a small price for your sister to pay to use your grocery delivery service.


Thanks! That's a good point! I'm going to use that line next time!


----------



## BagLadyT

It’s starting early! She really appreciates the hardware! Small gucci marmont camera bag today, and don’t worry I picked up the cough drop that fell out.


----------



## Shelby33

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651141
> View attachment 4651142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! She really appreciates the hardware! Small gucci marmont camera bag today, and don’t worry I picked up the cough drop that fell out.


She is adorable!


----------



## BagLadyT

Shelby33 said:


> She is adorable!



Thank you friend!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651141
> View attachment 4651142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! She really appreciates the hardware! Small gucci marmont camera bag today, and don’t worry I picked up the cough drop that fell out.


Beautiful baby with a beautiful bag. Glad to see you training her well


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> When I grocery shop for my sister I sometimes have to text her a picture of the item to make sure I'm buying the right thing or she likes the replacement item. I always include the bag I'm carrying in the picture and she'll text me a selfie of her rolling her eyes and telling me I don't have to include my bag in every picture.



She may not have to include her bag in every picture, but you're the one taking the picture so you get to decide what you have to include - like your beautiful bags!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful baby with a beautiful bag. Glad to see you training her well



Thank you dear! I see it as validation that I need to start buying more bags since they will be handed down...​


----------



## whateve

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you dear! I see it as validation that I need to start buying more bags since they will be handed down...​


I've used that excuse...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> She may not have to include her bag in every picture, but you're the one taking the picture so you get to decide what you have to include - like your beautiful bags!



Right.  @RuedeNesle — how about next time you send your sister a picture of the grocery item right in front of or next to your beautiful bag?   Then she might send you half an eye roll?


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> I've used that excuse...



It’s such a thoughtful excuse!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi C!
> My sister's internet is slow sometimes. When I clicked to this page your picture was loading in slow motion, from the top down. As soon as I saw the handles I was telling myself to, "BREATHE! BREATHE!" When the picture finally loaded it still overwhelmed me!  I have always loved your red beauty!


Aww!  I have a full visual of you patiently waiting for the picture to load. 
Of course, I thought of you the moment I decided to carry her. 
Today I carried good, old, basic grey.  I do like my grey Cole Haan, though.  it's one of my oldest bags.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs to buy a LV multi pochette when I can make my own?


Another one of your great creations!


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.


That handle looks comfy like Coach Kristin bags.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> The polar bear.
> View attachment 4650574



Such cute fobs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651141
> View attachment 4651142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! She really appreciates the hardware! Small gucci marmont camera bag today, and don’t worry I picked up the cough drop that fell out.


I see how she likes the bag more than the toy!
She is cute AND smart!!!


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4651141
> View attachment 4651142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s starting early! She really appreciates the hardware! Small gucci marmont camera bag today, and don’t worry I picked up the cough drop that fell out.



What a cutie!!!     (The bag is nice too.  Lol!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.


Such buttery goodness!




carterazo said:


> Another one of your great creations!


Thank you caterazo!


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> It’s such a thoughtful excuse!



It sure is!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> I see how she likes the bag more than the toy!
> She is cute AND smart!!!



No joke, the first solid food she took to was a filet mignon! Who does she think she is???!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> That handle looks comfy like Coach Kristin bags.



It is the comfiest handle I have!  And still in great condition.  I think this bag is 11 or 12 years old. One of my best purchases.


----------



## BagLadyT

carterazo said:


> What a cutie!!!     (The bag is nice too.  Lol!)



Thanks friend!!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Such buttery goodness!



Thanks!  Yes it is very squishy and yummy.


----------



## carterazo

BagLadyT said:


> No joke, the first solid food she took to was a filet mignon! Who does she think she is???!



She knows all about the good stuff.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.



This bag is so beautiful—I would totally buy it (if it’s available now and if it weren’t for my ban ).  This grey is just fabulous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagLadyT said:


> No joke, the first solid food she took to was a filet mignon! Who does she think she is???!


A future tPF’r.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sparkletastic said:


> A future tPF’r.



Absolutely!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  Yes it is very squishy and yummy.


I love how you said yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> No joke, the first solid food she took to was a filet mignon! Who does she think she is???!


Oh my! And she has good taste!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am getting oil changed today. So I needed something frivolous and silly this morning to brighten my mood.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! And she has good taste!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> I am getting oil changed today. So I needed something frivolous and silly this morning to brighten my mood.



Love it! I just woke up and it already brightened my mood!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> She may not have to include her bag in every picture, but you're the one taking the picture so you get to decide what you have to include - like your beautiful bags!





Iamminda said:


> Right.  @RuedeNesle — how about next time you send your sister a picture of the grocery item right in front of or next to your beautiful bag?   Then she might send you half an eye roll?


Hi Jen and Minda! There is no end to the support we get from the Purse Forum! We always have each other's back! 


carterazo said:


> Aww! * I have a full visual of you patiently waiting for the picture to load. *
> Of course, I thought of you the moment I decided to carry her.
> Today I carried good, old, basic grey.  I do like my grey Cole Haan, though.  it's one of my oldest bags.



You see me, right? Wobbling in the chair, trying to steady myself, bracing the table for support...

I love Cole Haan! In fact, my only black bag (not counting my MK reversible bag) is the softest lamb leather Cole Haan bag. I had no intention of buying it, but I picked it up when I moving it to get to another bag and I just couldn't put it back! Did you know Cole Haan makes the tote bag American Airlines female flight attendants carry? It's a beautiful RED tote bag! I almost applied for a job, but I knew I was going to need a better answer when they asked, "Why do you want to work for AA?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I am getting oil changed today. So I needed something frivolous and silly this morning to brighten my mood.


Mornin' SM!
 I hope they worked for you because they are certainly brightening up my mood!  I love the bag, charms, and the cute [pink] wallet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> *I almost applied for a job, but I knew I was going to need a better answer when they asked, "Why do you want to work for AA? *


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


>


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Right.  @RuedeNesle — how about next time you send your sister a picture of the grocery item right in front of or next to your beautiful bag?   Then she might send you half an eye roll?


Or put the bag right in front of the item.. Just leave a little bit of it peeking out.. My sister would kill me


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Or put the bag right in front of the item.. Just leave a little bit of it peeking out.. My sister would kill me


I'm doing that next time!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I am getting oil changed today. So I needed something frivolous and silly this morning to brighten my mood.



Love this bright and whimsical look — it’s the (cherry)bomb


----------



## leechiyong

Took my SDJ Toy out today:


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.


----------



## Molly0

Still keeping on with this huge lambskin flap.  The other day I even threw extra food in it for going to work and then another day I threw in a pair of tights just in case I needed to change out of my jeans.   (I had forgotten how handy a huge bag can be)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.


Quick catch RN when she sees your red beauty! 

Hope you have a great day out DM!


----------



## IntheOcean

Post office and some other errands today with this Proenza Schouler PS1 XL. It fits SO much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this bright and whimsical look — it’s the (cherry)bomb


Oh IM! You always have a way with words!
Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh man! I'm guilty of this! I send unsolicited pics of my bags to my daughters all the time!
> And to the purseforum!


Haha! I thought I was the only one who talks to my bags and send pics to three of my friends all the time!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Yesterday I carried my pink colorblock Cassie,  but today I got all neutral. Cole Haan square hobo in steeple grey.


Lovely gray hobo!  I love Cole Haan bags too!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I am getting oil changed today. So I needed something frivolous and silly this morning to brighten my mood.


Pretty pop of red, so cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.


Looks good on you, and a nice pop of red!  I like how a red bag just pops with any outfit!


----------



## themeanreds

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! And yes, like *Addicted to bags* said, it looks like it just came from the store. That chain on the front, I don't think it came with the bag, did it?


Thank you! No, I added it. It's from an Etsy shop (NanaStore2018). 30cm length


----------



## cheidel

Carrying another old favorite while running errands, leather *Badgley Mischka Tote *today!


----------



## Venessa84

Down in AC for the Pool & Spa show with this LV and my DH


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Looks good on you, and a nice pop of red!  I like how a red bag just pops with any outfit!


Thank you, cheidel. Red is such a happy color, imo. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Quick catch RN when she sees your red beauty!
> 
> Hope you have a great day out DM!


Thank you, ATB.  We are a group of red bag lovers, aren't we?


----------



## themeanreds

Last week I used my vintage Chanel flap in brown and this week I'm using my Prada canapa tote (and cracking up at this audiobook).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.





Addicted to bags said:


> Quick catch RN when she sees your red beauty!
> 
> Hope you have a great day out DM!



Too late!  



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, cheidel. Red is such a happy color, imo.
> 
> Thank you, ATB.  We are a group of red bag lovers, aren't we?


I agree on both points!  Red is a happy color, and we are a group of red bag lovers!


----------



## inkfade

My Marc Jacobs mini tag tote with Coach Rexy charm


----------



## stylistbydesign

OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.



Such a beautiful bag on my beautiful friend .  This dark red is especially lovely (I can just imagine RN fainting immediately upon laying eyes on this beauty).


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013



Love this whole look SBD .  I want your top which coordinates perfectly with those leather cuffs (so I want them too, thank you j.


----------



## Molly0

themeanreds said:


> Last week I used my vintage Chanel flap in brown and this week I'm using my Prada canapa tote (and cracking up at this audiobook).
> View attachment 4651997
> 
> View attachment 4651998


Mmmm...chocolate-y & gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

This vintage BV.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> This vintage BV.


What a fabulous colour!....whats the style name for that one?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> What a fabulous colour!....whats the style name for that one?


Thank you! I love the color too. It was in perfect condition when I got it and still is. I don't know the style name. I've seen quite a few on ebay in many colors, but I've never seen this color again. As BVs go, they are fairly affordable.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Thank you! I love the color too. It was in perfect condition when I got it and still is. I don't know the style name. I've seen quite a few on ebay in many colors, but I've never seen this color again. As BVs go, they are fairly affordable.


Another on my list of wants...off to ebay I go since I lost the gucci.
What would you call it to search , maybe @muchstuff knows!


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Too late!
> 
> 
> I agree on both points!  Red is a happy color, and we are a group of red bag lovers!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag on my beautiful friend .  This dark red is especially lovely (I can just imagine RN fainting immediately upon laying eyes on this beauty).


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Another on my list of wants...off to ebay I go since I lost the gucci.
> What would you call it to search , maybe @muchstuff knows!


I think most sellers aren't going to know what it is called. You might want to use the word intrecciato, but a lot of sellers won't know that or will spell it wrong. Maybe shoulder bag. In the brand, Bottega Veneta, there aren't tons of listings. I usually limit to under a certain dollar amount.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


>


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This vintage BV.



That color!!!   Do you know the color name? It's stunning!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Love this whole look SBD .  I want your top which coordinates perfectly with those leather cuffs (so I want them too, thank you j.



Thank you, Minda!  I forget I have these cuffs, so I was excited that I remembered to break them out while the weather is still cool. [emoji23][emoji1303]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013


Looking stylish as always! Love the ruffle cuffs, a nice unexpected finishing touch


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> This vintage BV.


LOVE this color!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking stylish as always! Love the ruffle cuffs, a nice unexpected finishing touch



Thanks, ATB! [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color!!!   Do you know the color name? It's stunning!!!


Thanks! No, I'm afraid I don't know the name but I love it.


BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color!!


Thanks!


----------



## JoRW

Always at work


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Pretty pop of red, so cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This vintage BV.


Lovely bag! What is the charm? Is it a cute person? I can’t tell.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013


You look so cute!
I love the cuffs!
Close up photos of the cuffs please!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out in another sneaker/brooch/CF combo today. This time with my dark red beauty.


Cute! Love how the brooch’s pattern is repeated in the shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Still keeping on with this huge lambskin flap.  The other day I even threw extra food in it for going to work and then another day I threw in a pair of tights just in case I needed to change out of my jeans.   (I had forgotten how handy a huge bag can be)
> View attachment 4651719


I am loving this soft caramel beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Carrying another old favorite while running errands, leather *Badgley Mischka Tote *today!


I really love the top stitching work on this bag. I am a sucker for large top stitched look!


----------



## inkfade

Same bag as yesterday, just a different charm; Marc Jacobs mini tag tote with Coach Rexy glitter charm


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag! What is the charm? Is it a cute person? I can’t tell.


Thanks! It's an alien. I needed some way to tell which pocket is which since both sides of the bag look exactly the same.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! Love how the brooch’s pattern is repeated in the shoes!


Thanks, Sm.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's an alien. I needed some way to tell which pocket is which since both sides of the bag look exactly the same.



With that color I'm thinking it's from the planet Tiffany & Co.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute!
> I love the cuffs!
> Close up photos of the cuffs please!



Thank you, SSSSM! [emoji173]️ Here’s a closeup of the leather cuffs:


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, SSSSM! [emoji173]️ Here’s a closeup of the leather cuffs:
> 
> View attachment 4652676


Thank you Stylist! So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's an alien. I needed some way to tell which pocket is which since both sides of the bag look exactly the same.


Thank you. It's darling!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi By The Way (large) at the Car Dealership today.  She’s so functional but, I’m not loving the slouch happening at the bottom corners.


----------



## Kylacove

Massaccesi Flor goatskin/black nappa getting ready to be loaded up.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the top stitching work on this bag. I am a sucker for large top stitched look!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Sparkletastic said:


> I was considering a vintage Chanel camera for years as well but, I’m completely happy with this one. I like that I can wear the black / black hw with anything. And the size easily fits all of my required carry items plus.
> 
> The quality is good. Nothing exceptional but no complaints. (I do wish it had leather lining.)
> 
> Overall this is a perfect little bag at this price point - especially given that I got it brand new with tons of discounts at Saks during the holiday season.  Ended up only paying 56% of list price.
> This IS truly perfect. Gorgeous!
> Is Zucca the FF logo in brown / black?


Thank you for the review   It is such a great looking bag....i am on a ban for a bit but this will be at the top of my list ....


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You see me, right? Wobbling in the chair, trying to steady myself, bracing the table for support...
> 
> I love Cole Haan! In fact, my only black bag (not counting my MK reversible bag) is the softest lamb leather Cole Haan bag. I had no intention of buying it, but I picked it up when I moving it to get to another bag and I just couldn't put it back! Did you know Cole Haan makes the tote bag American Airlines female flight attendants carry? It's a beautiful RED tote bag! I almost applied for a job, but I knew I was going to need a better answer when they asked, "Why do you want to work for AA?


Lol!
I did not know  that about the flight attendants' tote.! I need to find a picture.  Love Cole Haan!


----------



## carterazo

Coach turnlock Borough in chalk- yesterday and today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962



This is a beauty .  Can’t wait to see your mod shots of this one. May I ask the name of this style?  I am not familiar with Fendi — it looks like the By the Way but with the logo handle and clochette.  Hope you had a good shopping trip at Costco.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty .  Can’t wait to see your mod shots of this one. May I ask the name of this style?  I am not familiar with Fendi — it looks like the By the Way but with the logo handle and clochette.  Hope you had a good shopping trip at Costco.


Hi Minda, you are correct about the name. This is the mini By The Way and it's a special edition with the Zucca handles and clochette. I'll try to do a mod shot soon but I've been super casually dressed lately 

I got the yummy Boom Chicka Pop kettle corn popcorn at Costco  Have you ever tried it? So good and not bad with the calories if you watch your portions.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962



The Zucca detailing makes your By the Way super amazeballs!  The midnight navy with the brown/black logo is the perfect blend of modernist neutrals.  I absolutely love navy with black!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Minda, you are correct about the name. This is the mini By The Way and it's a special edition with the Zucca handles and clochette. I'll try to do a mod shot soon but I've been super casually dressed lately
> 
> I got the yummy Boom Chicka Pop kettle corn popcorn at Costco  Have you ever tried it? So good and not bad with the calories if you watch your portions.



How cool you got this special edition BTW .   I haven’t tried this popcorn before — sounds like I should try it .


----------



## BagLadyT

stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013





stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013



Love this look!


----------



## stylistbydesign

BagLadyT said:


> Love this look!



Thank you kindly! [emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962



I can see why! It’s gorgeous with the touch of FF.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Lol!
> I did not know  that about the flight attendants' tote.! I need to find a picture.  Love Cole Haan!


Every now and then they show up on ebay. Maybe from former FAs, or FAs who prefer to carry another bag. They are not required to carry it. It's tempting to buy one on ebay, but it seems like it would be more fun to earn it! Although that's much, *much* easier said than done! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COLE-HAAN-...874286&hash=item5943668d01:g:pWAAAOSwI4teKKMd


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962


I totally need this! Can't wait for your modshots!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga glitter clutch for. a night out


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962


It is so special and gorgeous, ATB!!! Congrats and I'm so happy you love it!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> The Zucca detailing makes your By the Way super amazeballs!  The midnight navy with the brown/black logo is the perfect blend of modernist neutrals.  I absolutely love navy with black!


Thank you SBD!! I'm really loving this bag and you're right the Zucca is what makes it extra special plus the Zucca portion of the leather is stiffer so it makes for perfect handles that stay up. I want another one but I don't see any other than pink and black bags with the same trimming.  Oh wait, Nordstrom's has a brandy color too. Hmmmm....


----------



## Addicted to bags

Venessa84 said:


> I can see why! It’s gorgeous with the touch of FF.





Sunshine mama said:


> I totally need this! Can't wait for your modshots!





Dextersmom said:


> It is so special and gorgeous, ATB!!! Congrats and I'm so happy you love it!!


Thank you ladies! I'll try to do a mod shot today or tomorrow Smama. I think I've carried this bag for almost 5 days straight. I never do that 

Thank you @JenJBS for putting the BTW back on my radar!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962



It's beautiful!  Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Maddie tote after using the previous bag for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Maddie tote after using the previous bag for almost 2 weeks.


I really like this gray! It would go perfectly with my coat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.  Carrying a handheld  bag which I turned into a crossbody bag with my diy strap.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.  Carrying a handheld  bag which I turned into a crossbody bag with my diy strap.


I love how you think outside the "bag"!  I love the strap with your bag! I never would have thought of that combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love how you think outside the "bag"!  I love the strap with your bag! I never would have thought of that combo.


Hahaha! Outside the bag! Love it. 
Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga glitter clutch for. a night out



Glitter makes everything better!  Love the color of this clutch [emoji175] Hope you had fun!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Paul Smith belt bag out for a lunch celebrating DD’s successful driving permit test.....watch out, drivers!  She’s on the loose! [emoji23][emoji6][emoji1320]


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this gray! It would go perfectly with my coat!


Thanks! And your right, that’s a beautiful coat you have


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Paul Smith belt bag out for a lunch celebrating DD’s successful driving permit test.....*watch out, drivers!  She’s on the loose! *[emoji23][emoji6][emoji1320]
> View attachment 4653320


 Congrats to your DD! Wishing her years of safe and happy driving!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.  Carrying a handheld  bag which I turned into a crossbody bag with my diy strap.



Look at you! So crafty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Paul Smith belt bag out for a lunch celebrating DD’s successful driving permit test.....watch out, drivers!  She’s on the loose! [emoji23][emoji6][emoji1320]
> View attachment 4653320


Lol, my niece just got her license too! So that's 2 to watch out for


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Paul Smith belt bag out for a lunch celebrating DD’s successful driving permit test.....watch out, drivers!  She’s on the loose! [emoji23][emoji6][emoji1320]
> View attachment 4653320


Congrats to your DD for getting her permit —she will be driving on her own before you know it (I long for the good ole days when my DD only had her permit and couldn’t drive on her own).  This belt bag is super pretty btw.


----------



## Molly0

Beater Chanel comfort bag today for visiting the Doc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Paul Smith belt bag out for a lunch celebrating DD’s successful driving permit test.....watch out, drivers!  She’s on the loose! [emoji23][emoji6][emoji1320]
> View attachment 4653320


Awww! Congrats to your DD, and peace to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Beater Chanel comfort bag today for visiting the Doc.
> View attachment 4653332


I wish I had a beater bag like this! My beater bag is 5.00$.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Thanks! And your right, that’s a beautiful coat you have





BagLadyT said:


> Look at you! So crafty!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Slink2015

Definitely a keeper! My new bucket bag (duffel 20) came today. Drooling over the color and the soft leather, and happy I waited for coach shipping rather than buying the floor model at von maur. This one is SO much softer and in perfect shape.


----------



## JenJBS

The Row, Double Circle Hobo Bag. That leather...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Slink2015 said:


> Definitely a keeper! My new bucket bag (duffel 20) came today. Drooling over the color and the soft leather, and happy I waited for coach shipping rather than buying the floor model at von maur. This one is SO much softer and in perfect shape.


This green is so peaceful.  And the leather looks really luscious!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats to your DD! Wishing her years of safe and happy driving!





Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, my niece just got her license too! So that's 2 to watch out for





Iamminda said:


> Congrats to your DD for getting her permit —she will be driving on her own before you know it (I long for the good ole days when my DD only had her permit and couldn’t drive on her own).  This belt bag is super pretty btw.





Sunshine mama said:


> Awww! Congrats to your DD, and peace to you!


Thank you all!  DD is VERY excited......maybe excited is not the word for how I feel, but mostly just because I find it a bit nerveracking! I'm sure it will be fine, right?!?  (I noticed that you wished me peace, SM--good call!)  And Minda, I totally did NOT notice the naked lady on the side of this belt bag (too mesmerized by all the pretty colors), until my youngest DD pointed it out today.  Hahaha!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.  Carrying a handheld  bag which I turned into a crossbody bag with my diy strap.


That is adorable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Beater Chanel comfort bag today for visiting the Doc.
> View attachment 4653332


Perfect bag for a Dr. visit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you all!  DD is VERY excited......maybe excited is not the word for how I feel, but mostly just because I find it a bit nerveracking! I'm sure it will be fine, right?!?  (I noticed that you wished me peace, SM--good call!)  And Minda, I totally did NOT notice the naked lady on the side of this belt bag (too mesmerized by all the pretty colors), until my youngest DD pointed it out today.  Hahaha!


I just noticed the lady too! How scandalous!


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> The Row, Double Circle Hobo Bag. That leather...


I LOVE this bag of yours so much.....sorry I know I have probably said the exact same thing before, but it is just that gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE this bag of yours so much.....sorry I know I have probably said the exact same thing before, but it is just that gorgeous.



Thank you, my friend!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I just noticed the lady too! How scandalous!



We like to keep things spicy!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you all!  DD is VERY excited......maybe excited is not the word for how I feel, but mostly just because I find it a bit nerveracking! I'm sure it will be fine, right?!?  (I noticed that you wished me peace, SM--good call!)  And Minda, I totally did NOT notice the naked lady on the side of this belt bag (too mesmerized by all the pretty colors), until my youngest DD pointed it out today.  Hahaha!



I didn’t notice the tastefully done and strategically placed naked lady either.  Oh how I wish to have young eyes again, lol.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t notice the tastefully done and strategically placed naked lady either.  Oh how I wish to have young eyes again, lol.



11yo [emoji102] miss nothing, lemme tell you!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> I hardly ever do this, I have been carrying this bag non-stop since it arrived! Really love it
> 
> View attachment 4652961
> View attachment 4652962


I can  see why, its gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> We like to keep things spicy!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I had to go back to original pic and look for Where's Ms. Waldo?


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> I can  see why, its gorgeous!


Thank you jbags07


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Midi Zip Selene in pebbled plum leather.


Happy Friday!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ann Demeulemeester


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Midi Zip Selene in pebbled plum leather.
> View attachment 4653700
> 
> Happy Friday!


Hi L!
I love your bag! And the [scarf] under it, is that your handiwork?  It's beautiful too!
Happy Friday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I had to go back to original pic and look for Where's Ms. Waldo?


 Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi L!
> I love your bag! And the [scarf] under it, is that your handiwork?  It's beautiful too!
> Happy Friday!


Thank you very much! 
Yes, the scarf is my handiwork. It is triangular and made with wool leftovers.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you very much!
> Yes, the scarf is my handiwork. It is triangular and made with wool leftovers.


What a great idea! You are creative and talented!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> What a great idea! You are creative and talented!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

stylistbydesign said:


> OntheGo GM with Lunar New Year Bandeau, and Platform Derby shoes (leather ruffle cuffs are Gucci) [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4652013



Love the cuffs!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> This vintage BV.



Congratulations, you're all set for Summer


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> We like to keep things spicy!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


EXTRA spicy, right?


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga glitter clutch for. a night out



Beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you very much!
> Yes, the scarf is my handiwork. It is triangular and made with wool leftovers.


Wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Midi Zip Selene in pebbled plum leather.
> View attachment 4653700
> 
> Happy Friday!


Ludmilla your scarf and your Massaccesi bag looks beautiful


----------



## Ludmilla

Addicted to bags said:


> Ludmilla your scarf and your Massaccesi bag looks beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

papertiger said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent purple CF (with Paul Green sandals and Etro scarf).


----------



## stylistbydesign

papertiger said:


> Love the cuffs!



Thank you, PT! [emoji173]️


----------



## KayuuKathey

My Liebeskind. Basically my favorite bag this week.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple CF (with Paul Green sandals and Etro scarf).


Lovely bag and scarf DM! Enjoy the beautiful weather we are having in January!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple CF (with Paul Green sandals and Etro scarf).


KILLING IT in this outfit! I love all your colors


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Midi Zip Selene in pebbled plum leather.
> View attachment 4653700
> 
> Happy Friday!


beautiful bag and scarf. I like the modifications you made on the Selene Midi, too.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Midi Zip Selene in pebbled plum leather.
> View attachment 4653700
> 
> Happy Friday!


Lovely plum color and that scarf is so pretty — Hope to see more of your creations.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent purple CF (with Paul Green sandals and Etro scarf).



You look so pretty DM .  I LOVE all your bags but this beautiful CF may be one of my favorite of yours .


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, you're all set for Summer


Thank you! I can't seem to get enough of blues and greens. I just bought another.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Thank you! I can't seem to get enough of blues and greens. I just bought another.


What did you buy?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What did you buy?


A Balenciaga Day in aquamarine.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> A Balenciaga Day in aquamarine.


Just saw the listing pic! It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just saw the listing pic! It's gorgeous!


Thanks! I hope it is as beautiful IRL! I can hardly wait for it to get here. But do I really need another bag in nearly the same color as the BV and the Coach Chelsea?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty DM .  I LOVE all your bags but this beautiful CF may be one of my favorite of yours .


Thank you, sweet IM. In my mind, this is my fantasy bag.....not the most practical, but so dreamy and magical. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely bag and scarf DM! Enjoy the beautiful weather we are having in January!


Thank you, darling ATB. Omg it was such a gorgeous day, wasn"t it? We are so lucky to live where we do. 



Kimbashop said:


> KILLING IT in this outfit! I love all your colors


How kind you are!! Thank you, Kimbashop.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Thanks! I hope it is as beautiful IRL! I can hardly wait for it to get here. But do I really need another bag in nearly the same color as the BV and the Coach Chelsea?


You are asking ME?   Knowing how many red bags I have?  YES!!!  Yes, you do! 
ETA: I think you will find this much deeper blue than the Coach Chelsea.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> A Balenciaga Day in aquamarine.



Excited to see pics once it arrives. The Balenciaga aquamarine is so beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> beautiful bag and scarf. I like the modifications you made on the Selene Midi, too.





Iamminda said:


> Lovely plum color and that scarf is so pretty — Hope to see more of your creations.


Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV 2054 puffy clutch tonight for dinner [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

@Sunshine mama here's a mod shot of the Fendi BTW. I may, or may not have ordered the Brandy colored one to see if I like the color IRL


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> @Sunshine mama here's a mod shot of the Fendi BTW. I may, or may not have ordered the Brandy colored one to see if I like the color IRL
> 
> View attachment 4654377



This beautiful bag looks really good on you — like it was made for you 




stylistbydesign said:


> LV 2054 puffy clutch tonight for dinner [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4654374



Gosh, I love this gorgeous piece so much — just want to look at it, touch it and squish it .


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, I love this gorgeous piece so much — just want to look at it, touch it and squish it .


Those same reasons are basically why I bought the puffy clutch!  [emoji23] Thanks, IM. [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you RuedeNesle!! I knew you would appreciate the color of this big. And beating DH felt really good especially since it never happens when it comes to golf.



Awesome score  and a beautiful bag


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> LV 2054 puffy clutch tonight for dinner [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4654374



This is a fun piece that I just want to touch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> @Sunshine mama here's a mod shot of the Fendi BTW. I may, or may not have ordered the Brandy colored one to see if I like the color IRL
> 
> View attachment 4654377


OmG!!! It's sooo awesome on you AB!!!
It's a perfect size and looks great on you!!! Can't wait for the other reveal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


OMG at first I was thinking where is the bag! Such a cool picture!
Where is this cool place?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> LV 2054 puffy clutch tonight for dinner [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4654374


So cute! Is this as squishy and soft IRL as in the picture?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! I can't seem to get enough of blues and greens. I just bought another.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Great pic! I was searching for the bag, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberry Mabel to the book and shoe store today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> @Sunshine mama here's a mod shot of the Fendi BTW. I may, or may not have ordered the Brandy colored one to see if I like the color IRL
> 
> View attachment 4654377


Hi ATB!
Thanks for the mod shot! I love this bag on you! I may or may not be excited to see the Brandy colored bag you may or may not have ordered.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG at first I was thinking where is the bag! Such a cool picture!
> Where is this cool place?


Dubai Mall
they've made new additional (massive!) parking and the corridor from the new parking to the mall is quite long, so they placed some 'entertaining decorations' on the way 


Ludmilla said:


> Great pic! I was searching for the bag, too.


i was longing to take a picture with the main guy (sorry, not a SW fan) holding it, but i could not place it so, and had to put it on the floor and it blended in a bit


----------



## cheidel

A blast from the past .  Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Sac with matching Wallet today, purchased in 2007, and she still looks good!


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> A blast from the past .  Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Sac with matching Wallet today, purchased in 2007, and she still looks good!


I remember this bag! I love it with the wallet!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> LV 2054 puffy clutch tonight for dinner [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4654374


Oooh, love it! Looks like beautiful soft leather pillow .
And your beautiful painted trunk in the background!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Thanks for the mod shot! I love this bag on you! I may or may not be excited to see the Brandy colored bag you may or may not have ordered.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> A blast from the past .  Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Sac with matching Wallet today, purchased in 2007, and she still looks good!


I totally remember this cool giraffe print (and the Lindsay Lohan’s heart bags too).  I wasn’t into handbags then but this particular print made an impression on me.  Your bag still looks so good ,


----------



## sexycombover

My new to me Celine! I was holding my kid's hand so hence taking a photo with the wrong arm.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this one for a quick trip to my favorite Mall yesterday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> @Sunshine mama here's a mod shot of the Fendi BTW. I may, or may not have ordered the Brandy colored one to see if I like the color IRL
> 
> View attachment 4654377


Perfection, my friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Used this one for a quick trip to my favorite Mall yesterday.


Too cute for words, IM.  I hope you were picking up something fun at the mall.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Used this one for a quick trip to my favorite Mall yesterday.


I have always loved this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hanging out on Powell Street with my latest red ! I put on the crossbody strap for weekends in the city. It sits comfortably on my shoulder, but it's easier crossbody for quick access when I'm walking or riding buses.
GO NINERS!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much lovely ladies .  DM — yep, went in for an exchange but ended up with a small thing too (didn’t want to waste gas for nothing, lol)



RuedeNesle said:


> I have always loved this bag!





Dextersmom said:


> Too cute for words, IM.  I hope you were picking up something fun at the mall.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> This is a fun piece that I just want to touch.





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! Is this as squishy and soft IRL as in the picture?





Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh, love it! Looks like beautiful soft leather pillow .
> And your beautiful painted trunk in the background!


 
I feel like Dr. Evil in Austin Powers, petting his cat all the time.....I basically snuck in “pets” all evening, because this bag feels all smooshy and awesome.  [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Used this one for a quick trip to my favorite Mall yesterday.



So pretty, bandeau twin! Looks like springtime.  [emoji175][emoji272][emoji259]


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City


Great pic!  I love how much effort you put into your pics!  I always just snap my bags on the couch.  How boring!


----------



## Venessa84

cheidel said:


> A blast from the past .  Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Sac with matching Wallet today, purchased in 2007, and she still looks good!



Wow! Just amazing!!


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging out on Powell Street with my latest red ! I put on the crossbody strap for weekends in the city. It sits comfortably on my shoulder, but it's easier crossbody for quick access when I'm walking or riding buses.
> GO NINERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654685
> View attachment 4654686


What a lovely looking bag.


----------



## cheidel

Venessa84 said:


> Wow! Just amazing!!


Thanks!


----------



## Venessa84

Back in this red twist for our Arthur Ave, Bronx trip. Gotta get the goods for Super Bowl tomorrow


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> What a lovely looking bag.


Hi DM! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I totally remember this cool giraffe print (and the Lindsay Lohan’s heart bags too).  I wasn’t into handbags then but this particular print made an impression on me.  Your bag still looks so good ,


Thank you very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Back in this red twist for our Arthur Ave, Bronx trip. Gotta get the goods for Super Bowl tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4654729


  
Enjoy the game tomorrow! It should be a good game! (And BONUS! Both teams are wearing my favorite color!)


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> I remember this bag! I love it with the wallet!


Thanks!  I was actually going through all my bags yesterday, and this one and a few others started singing to me again!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Molly0 said:


> Great pic!  I love how much effort you put into your pics!  I always just snap my bags on the couch.  How boring!


thank you!  
to be very honest, i do not put any  
i just see a nice place/spot, i stop and take a snap, no any special efforts, no ritual dances with a tambourin!


----------



## Danzie89

Taking my new-to-me Salvatore Ferragamo Abbey bag out this weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging out on Powell Street with my latest red ! I put on the crossbody strap for weekends in the city. It sits comfortably on my shoulder, but it's easier crossbody for quick access when I'm walking or riding buses.
> GO NINERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654685
> View attachment 4654686



Love the strap on your red beauty . I have not been on a cable car in years.  

Two awesome teams but......Go Niners .


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging out on Powell Street with my latest red ! I put on the crossbody strap for weekends in the city. It sits comfortably on my shoulder, but it's easier crossbody for quick access when I'm walking or riding buses.
> GO NINERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654685
> View attachment 4654686



Love the red bag, but my [emoji173]️ beats for another team in red!!!! Go Chiefs!!! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> So pretty, bandeau twin! Looks like springtime.  [emoji175][emoji272][emoji259]



Thanks SBD . I would look to see a pic the next time you use this bandeau


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the red bag, but my [emoji173]️ beats for another team in red!!!! Go Chiefs!!! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4654784



Boda looks so adorable


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Love the strap on your red beauty . I have not been on a cable car in years.
> 
> Two awesome teams but......Go Niners .


Thanks Minda!  I haven't been on a cable car in years either. I think the last time I was on a cable car was in the late 80's during my first trip to SF.  When my BFF came to visit me in 2014 and 2016 she didn't want to wait in the long line. (Thankfully! )




stylistbydesign said:


> Love the red bag, but my [emoji173]️ beats for another team in red!!!! Go Chiefs!!! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4654784



Hi SBD!  Thanks for the red bag love!
Knowing you're cheering for the Chiefs will certainly soften the blow if the Niners lose.  I'll be happy for you and your team! 
GO *RED*!


----------



## Venessa84

RuedeNesle said:


> Enjoy the game tomorrow! It should be a good game! (And BONUS! Both teams are wearing my favorite color!)



Thank you and you too. I’m looking forward to seeing which bag you pick to celebrate.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging out on Powell Street with my latest red ! I put on the crossbody strap for weekends in the city. It sits comfortably on my shoulder, but it's easier crossbody for quick access when I'm walking or riding buses.
> GO NINERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654685
> View attachment 4654686


Such a pretty RED!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this one for a quick trip to my favorite Mall yesterday.


Lovely!!!
Hope you had a great quick trip!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Perfection, my friend.


I totally agree it's perfection!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty RED!!


Hi SM!
Thanks! I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## Molly0

It’s such a warm & sunny day here in BC today that i’m bustin’ out the winter white!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> It’s such a warm & sunny day here in BC today that i’m bustin’ out the winter white!
> View attachment 4654944


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> It’s such a warm & sunny day here in BC today that i’m bustin’ out the winter white!
> View attachment 4654944


Very luxe!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Perfection, my friend.


Awww, you're so sweet DM! 
It is the perfect size for a shortie like me


----------



## taho

Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely!!!
> Hope you had a great quick trip!


Thanks SSSM .  It was a good little shopping trip, lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.


I love Lindy!  (And frozen yogurt! ) I hope you had an enjoyable day!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw and Hello Kitty wearing a T-shirt from my Alma mater.  I adore all three!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw and Hello Kitty wearing a T-shirt from my Alma mater.  I adore all three!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655067


 I love the color of your Prada!


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Lindy!  (And frozen yogurt! ) I hope you had an enjoyable day!


Thank you.  Today was a great day and I hope that yours was too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the color of your Prada!


It’s “light red”.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  Today was a great day and I hope that yours was too.


I'm glad you did! So did I!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s “light red”.


Close enough!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.


Yum yum and I don't just mean the Pinkberry .  I really like the gold HW on your Lindy DM


----------



## Tuned83

Out and about in central London yesterday. No rain meant I could carry lambskin.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.



Yum — to both your gorgeous Lindy and Pinkberry .  Hope you have a great Sunday


----------



## Iamminda

Tuned83 said:


> Out and about in central London yesterday. No rain meant I could carry lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655194



This bag is the very definition of “perfection”—the beautiful lambskin, hardware and chevron.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Punkkitten

Fed Ex just delivered this beauty and she will be adorning my shoulders today.  
DeMellier London Vancouver in black quilt.
I fell in love with the brand several years ago on instagram, purchased my first bag last spring in London and have purchased two more since then.
I love their ethos


----------



## Punkkitten

Tuned83 said:


> Out and about in central London yesterday. No rain meant I could carry lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655194


1. Gorgeous bag.
2. I've been missing London terribly at the moment.  I LOVED visiting that city


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yum — to both your gorgeous Lindy and Pinkberry .  Hope you have a great Sunday





Addicted to bags said:


> Yum yum and I don't just mean the Pinkberry .  I really like the gold HW on your Lindy DM


Thank you both and wishing you a beautiful Sunday.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Forgot to post yesterday! My Polene Numero Un Mini accompanied me to the ballet - we watched Cinderella. It was lovely - the set design, music, performance... Really enjoyed it!

I don't often get opportunities to dress up, and we made a day out of it - lunch, strolling through Hayes Valley, and then playing with the pups when we got home.


----------



## westvillage

You look great. Love the dress and the color pairings with it. That Polene is a very pretty bag and in my favorite color too. The mini seems sizable.  Tempting!


----------



## westvillage

So it’s Groundhog Day here in the US. I can’t believe we’ll be exempt from six more weeks of winter just because the cuddly rodent was hoisted out of his hole so he could see his shadow. And anyway ... given the spikes in temp here, I WANT all that winter just to feel like winter is still winter. 

 But Groundhog Day does prompt me to wear my Fendi Baby Spy just because it has that certain groundhog-like quality... chubby, brown and a little feral.


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Love the red bag, but my [emoji173]️ beats for another team in red!!!! Go Chiefs!!! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4654784


So cute!  I’m a die hard Saints fan, but cheering on the Chiefs today!


----------



## Iamminda

Punkkitten said:


> Fed Ex just delivered this beauty and she will be adorning my shoulders today.
> DeMellier London Vancouver in black quilt.
> I fell in love with the brand several years ago on instagram, purchased my first bag last spring in London and have purchased two more since then.
> I love their ethos



This bag is lovely with the vertical quilting!!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Punkkitten said:


> Fed Ex just delivered this beauty and she will be adorning my shoulders today.
> DeMellier London Vancouver in black quilt.
> I fell in love with the brand several years ago on instagram, purchased my first bag last spring in London and have purchased two more since then.
> I love their ethos


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Tuned83

Iamminda said:


> This bag is the very definition of “perfection”—the beautiful lambskin, hardware and chevron.  Gorgeous!


Thanks it's my favourite bag. Doesn't see much action though as it is quite a soft lamb.


----------



## Tuned83

Punkkitten said:


> 1. Gorgeous bag.
> 2. I've been missing London terribly at the moment.  I LOVED visiting that city


Thanks and same to you bag wise. London is a wonderful city to live in


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> So cute!  I’m a die hard Saints fan, but cheering on the Chiefs today! [emoji14]



The Saints got ROBBED last year!  We were rooting for them.  We’re so excited for this game! [emoji173]️


----------



## stylistbydesign

westvillage said:


> So it’s Groundhog Day here in the US. I can’t believe we’ll be exempt from six more weeks of winter just because the cuddly rodent was hoisted out of his hole so he could see his shadow. And anyway ... given the spikes in temp here, I WANT all that winter just to feel like winter is still winter.
> 
> But Groundhog Day does prompt me to wear my Fendi Baby Spy just because it has that certain groundhog-like quality... chubby, brown and a little feral.
> 
> View attachment 4655523




“chubby, brown and a little feral”.....I love it! [emoji23] And also, still a killer bag.  Happy Spring! [emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

westvillage said:


> So it’s Groundhog Day here in the US. I can’t believe we’ll be exempt from six more weeks of winter just because the cuddly rodent was hoisted out of his hole so he could see his shadow. And anyway ... given the spikes in temp here, I WANT all that winter just to feel like winter is still winter.
> 
> But Groundhog Day does prompt me to wear my Fendi Baby Spy just because it has that certain groundhog-like quality... chubby, brown and a little feral.
> 
> View attachment 4655523



I love the Spy bag! I wish I had gotten my hands on 1 back in the day.


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611



Very cute!


----------



## lenarmc

Pulled out this beauty to carry to a Super Bowl party. Saw someone with a chain strap on theirs so I bought one from Amazon. This little bag is the one that has been in my collection the longest. I bought it in 2001 to celebrate finishing up omg 15 month teacher program. Only cost me $165! I remember thinking that this was expensive back then. I was surprised to find out how much they had gone up in price.


----------



## missconvy

lenarmc said:


> Pulled out this beauty to carry to a Super Bowl party. Saw someone with a chain strap on theirs so I bought one from Amazon. This little bag is the one that has been in my collection the longest. I bought it in 2001 to celebrate finishing up omg 15 month teacher program. Only cost me $165! I remember thinking that this was expensive back then. I was surprised to find out how much they had gone up in price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655619


$165!?  I love that it’s so versatile  she looks good!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611


You always look so happy and cute .   Enjoy the game and good luck to your team .


----------



## Sunshine mama

A of London again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611


You look like a legit rep for KC!
You look so good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> Forgot to post yesterday! My Polene Numero Un Mini accompanied me to the ballet - we watched Cinderella. It was lovely - the set design, music, performance... Really enjoyed it!
> 
> I don't often get opportunities to dress up, and we made a day out of it - lunch, strolling through Hayes Valley, and then playing with the pups when we got home.
> View attachment 4655491


So adorable! Love your bag/dress combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Fed Ex just delivered this beauty and she will be adorning my shoulders today.
> DeMellier London Vancouver in black quilt.
> I fell in love with the brand several years ago on instagram, purchased my first bag last spring in London and have purchased two more since then.
> I love their ethos


This is so glamorous! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tuned83 said:


> Out and about in central London yesterday. No rain meant I could carry lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655194


B E A U T Y!


----------



## Sunshine mama

taho said:


> Balenciaga Agneau Town in Tangerine
> View attachment 4654991
> View attachment 4654990


I'm loving this orange!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying my favorite tart frozen yogurt this afternoon with my Lindy.


Pure LUXURY!
Love the bag too! Jk. The bag looks soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Prada mini double zip tote in tamaris saffiano w/ghw and Hello Kitty wearing a T-shirt from my Alma mater.  I adore all three!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655067


Ohhhhh! I love Hello Kitty with collegiate wear! I really love the dark orange(?) Prada too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611


Love your bag! Enjoy the game! I'm just hoping I don't eat all the chips before the game even starts!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A of London again.


----------



## Punkkitten

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so glamorous! Love it!


Thanks, Mama!


----------



## Punkkitten

Tuned83 said:


> Thanks and same to you bag wise. London is a wonderful city to live in


It was a great place to visit!  I'm  trying to figure out a way to take a "business" trip there this year to take a class...
With a few days extra...
For things like more exploring and shopping


----------



## Narnanz

Small Oroton hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A of London again.



So pretty—love the luxe look of red croc


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611


Good luck to you and RN's teams!
Looking good but did you notice your SL belt bag matches your rug? Was that by design?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Good luck to you and RN's teams!
> Looking good but did you notice your SL belt bag matches your rug? Was that by design?



Good eye ATB.  It must be an YSL rug


----------



## Molly0

Happy with my Legacy Zip today.


(Don’t know why I don’t use her more often.  Functionality is the greatest!)


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Happy with my Legacy Zip today.
> View attachment 4655792
> 
> (Don’t know why I don’t use her more often.  Functionality is the greatest!)


Im using my navy one for my trip to Italy...and can fit a Memobottle into the side pocket.


----------



## scrpo83

Tod's Sella


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Im using my navy one for my trip to Italy...and can fit a Memobottle into the side pocket.


That side pocket is great!  I seem to need to carry around 4 or 5 lipsticks at a time and that is a great spot for quick retrieval. 
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Good eye ATB.  It must be an YSL rug


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Small Oroton hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655733


 Such a vibrant red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Gotta rep my Chiefs today! [emoji7]
> Saint Laurent belt bag, Gucci sunnies and Aces [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4655611





Addicted to bags said:


> Good luck to you and RN's teams!
> Looking good but did you notice your SL belt bag matches your rug? Was that by design?


CONGRATS to KC! What a game! (Until the last two minutes. )  I'm very happy for my girl SBD and all the KC fans!
ATB: I just saw the rug! Good eye!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Such a vibrant red!


I really did think of you when I choose to use it today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> I really did think of you when I choose to use it today.


 Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> The Saints got ROBBED last year!  We were rooting for them.  We’re so excited for this game! [emoji173]️


Congratulations to the Chiefs!!!



Sunshine mama said:


> A of London again.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> Very cute!





Iamminda said:


> You always look so happy and cute .   Enjoy the game and good luck to your team .





Sunshine mama said:


> You look like a legit rep for KC!
> You look so good!





RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag! Enjoy the game! I'm just hoping I don't eat all the chips before the game even starts!





Addicted to bags said:


> Good luck to you and RN's teams!
> Looking good but did you notice your SL belt bag matches your rug? Was that by design?





RuedeNesle said:


> CONGRATS to KC! What a game! (Until the last two minutes. )  I'm very happy for my girl SBD and all the KC fans!
> ATB: I just saw the rug! Good eye!





cheidel said:


> Congratulations to the Chiefs!!!


Thank you, sweet friends!  DH is convinced the Chiefs gear worked some magic, and although he about keeled over in the 4th quarter, we are very happy. RDN and IM, the 49ers are a powerhouse team, and played a great game with integrity.  It definitely looked like this one was gonna the other way for a lot of the game!  ATB, the rug match was unintentional, but I love colorful stripes with a passion, so it was bound to happen at some point.
I'll just leave you with this........


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> A of London again.


Such a gorgeous color!  Do you have this bag in more than one color? (I think I remember a black one. too?)


----------



## Cleda

Current obsession. It is small, it can't fit all the unnecessary just-in-case items I lug around to work everyday, and it looks a little too casual for work, but I don't care!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag and I got caught in the rain today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4656033
> 
> Bag and I got caught in the rain today.


Beautiful! 
Is it waterproof?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Such a gorgeous color!  Do you have this bag in more than one color? (I think I remember a black one. too?)


Thank you!
No. It's a chameleon of a color. In the sunlight, it looks reddish,  and in a dim light it looks very dark.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cleda said:


> Current obsession. It is small, it can't fit all the unnecessary just-in-case items I lug around to work everyday, and it looks a little too casual for work, but I don't care!
> View attachment 4655990


I think it's beautiful,  and I love this purple .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I really did think of you when I choose to use it today.


True! I ALWAYS think of @RuedeNesle whenever I use a red bag!!!
And fainting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!
> Is it waterproof?????


Thank you!
Yes, more or less waterproof.


----------



## Kimbashop

Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!


This is a unique design!


----------



## Cleda

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!



Agree, very unique! And what a perfect bag charm to go with it too.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Pure LUXURY!
> Love the bag too! Jk. The bag looks soooo pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!



This pairing is so darn cute .


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!
> 
> View attachment 4656162



Have a great trip!!   This airport looks so bright and cheery with all the windows


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!
> 
> View attachment 4656162


What a cutie.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Have a great trip!!   This airport looks so bright and cheery with all the windows





Dextersmom said:


> What a cutie.  Have a safe trip.



Thank you, both! Made it to Malta.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!
> 
> View attachment 4656162


Have a good trip!


----------



## westvillage

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!



This pic is adorable!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> True! I ALWAYS think of @RuedeNesle whenever I use a red bag!!!
> And fainting!


 Thanks SM!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Have a good trip!


Thanks! It’s been a good day so far.


----------



## ohmisseevee

After carrying my Polene Numero Un Mini for a couple of days, I switched back to a slightly larger bag.  This is my only novelty bag, an homage to my nerdy side.   And it's a beautiful bright red!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!
> 
> View attachment 4656162


Malta?? You lucky dog. Have a great time!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cheidel said:


> So cute!  I’m a die hard Saints fan, but cheering on the Chiefs today!





stylistbydesign said:


> The Saints got ROBBED last year!  We were rooting for them.  We’re so excited for this game! [emoji173]️


Total Saints fan here too! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhhh! I love Hello Kitty with collegiate wear! I really love the dark orange(?) Prada too!


Thanks!  The color of the pic is off. The bag is actually a medium toned salmon pink.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chiefs colors today [emoji173]️[emoji471][emoji173]️
Oversized Gucci hobo messenger bag and Paul Smith scarf (hey, when we get a freeze warning around here, we break out our winter gear in happiness! [emoji23])


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> This is a unique design!





Iamminda said:


> This pairing is so darn cute .





westvillage said:


> This pic is adorable!



Thank you guys! You are all so kind!​


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Chiefs colors today [emoji173]️[emoji471][emoji173]️
> Oversized Gucci hobo messenger bag and Paul Smith scarf (hey, when we get a freeze warning around here, we break out our winter gear in happiness! [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 4656402


Love this gorgeous bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Airport travel made easy with this fun little Massaccesi Messenger bag. Off to Malta!
> 
> View attachment 4656162



Enjoy your time in Malta, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Chiefs colors today [emoji173]️[emoji471][emoji173]️
> Oversized Gucci hobo messenger bag and Paul Smith scarf (hey, when we get a freeze warning around here, we break out our winter gear in happiness! [emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 4656402



Perfect bag to celebrate KC’s win with — enjoy SBD


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Love this gorgeous bag!!





Iamminda said:


> Perfect bag to celebrate KC’s win with — enjoy SBD



Thank you, DM and IM!  I haven't bought a hobo in a long time, and I'd forgotten how much I like carrying one.  This hobo can hold everything and the kitchen sink!  I own the pink belt bag from this line, and I know the leather is super sturdy, too, so I was excited to find this bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Today was a two bag day. 

Super functional Fendi By The Way (black / shw) for running errands
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Pure fun: Chanel grey lamb sf jumbo w/ silver hw & ‘07 bijoux chain for dinner with girlfriends


----------



## Ludmilla

Fighting the bad weather with LC Pliage today.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea Monday. Have a great Monday everyone!


I really love this unique bag, since the first time I saw you post it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Mens Pandora


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> I really love this unique bag, since the first time I saw you post it!


Thank you! I really love it too.



Sparkletastic said:


> Today was a two bag day.
> 
> Super functional Fendi By The Way (black / shw) for running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure fun: Chanel grey lamb sf jumbo w/ silver hw & ‘07 bijoux chain for dinner with girlfriends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656750


Both your bags are amazing. 
And I love 2 bag days too!



Ludmilla said:


> Fighting the bad weather with LC Pliage today.
> View attachment 4656759


I love a good practical bag that happens to be cute!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Mens Pandora


Love this black and white photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Transformed Ferragamo Tuesday.


----------



## inkfade

My Coach Nomad crossbody in dark cherry with MK strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> I love a good practical bag that happens to be cute!


Thank you.  And I give that compliment right back to your bag of the day. Very pretty cute bag and great pic!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

It's  a MP day sorry for the bad lighting


----------



## westvillage

Hi ... going back into my Baby Spy over the weekend inspired me to grab another oldie today… original Coach Court in olive (or whatever the color was called then) with golden feather charms to brighten up the drab color in deep winter.


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Malta?? You lucky dog. Have a great time!!


 I'll sure to post scenic bag pics!


----------



## RuedeNesle

inkfade said:


> My Coach Nomad crossbody in dark cherry with MK strap.
> 
> View attachment 4656889


 I'm loving dark cherry!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Enjoy your time in Malta, my friend.


Thanks, JenJBS!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Transformed Ferragamo Tuesday.


Yes!  Love it. Where did you get that strap?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  Love it. Where did you get that strap?


Thank you!
It is a DIY hack!


----------



## pmburk

Grizzly leather tote from Portland Leather Goods today. Hand made in USA and amazing quality!


----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash.


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> Grizzly leather tote from Portland Leather Goods today. Hand made in USA and amazing quality!


Very nice Tote, and I love the distressed look!!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!

This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> It's  a MP day sorry for the bad lighting
> View attachment 4656921



Hands down, the MPA is one of my fave purchases from 2019!  Enjoy your bag [emoji4]



Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash.



Now I’m singing the song in my head!  [emoji23] Love that 19. [emoji175]



ohmisseevee said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!
> 
> This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.



Those colors are fabulous!  It’s so happy and just that essential bit extra.  [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash.



I love this beauty— especially the soft leather and the chunky chain detail


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!
> 
> This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.



This metallic purple is absolutely gorgeous.  I am going to have to see if he can make a hobo with this leather (as soon as I am off my bag ban this summer ).


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> This metallic purple is absolutely gorgeous.  I am going to have to see if he can make a hobo with this leather (as soon as I am off my bag ban this summer ).



I only have this one bag in one of Marco's metallic leathers, but all of the pictures that I've seen of the others are simply stunning!  A hobo would look gorgeous in all of its smooshy glory.


----------



## cheidel

ohmisseevee said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!
> 
> This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.


Beautiful metallic color!!!  Very pretty bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!
> 
> This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.


This is a very pretty color.


----------



## ohmisseevee

cheidel said:


> Beautiful metallic color!!!  Very pretty bag!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is a very pretty color.



Thank you both! I love all things purple - not pastel or lilac, but the rich, deep, beautiful purples of the world.  This metallic is so stunning in person - can't wait to wear it around everywhere!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both! I love all things purple - not pastel or lilac, but the rich, deep, beautiful purples of the world.  This metallic is so stunning in person - can't wait to wear it around everywhere!


So happy for you. Do you know if this brand's metallic finish is fragile or not?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sunshine mama said:


> So happy for you. Do you know if this brand's metallic finish is fragile or not?



I'm relatively new to MM, but everything I've read about Marco's metallics in the TPF thread leads me to believe that his metallics are not fragile at all - they wouldn't be as durable as his Pebbled leather, for example, but I read through a lot of the thread before deciding to spring for a metallic, and part of the reason I did is because of the positive feedback.   (You can see a list of currently available metallic colors on his website: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-metallic)

There are ladies who have been buying MM bags for years who could probably speak to the durability and longevity better than I could, though!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm relatively new to MM, but everything I've read about Marco's metallics in the TPF thread leads me to believe that his metallics are not fragile at all - they wouldn't be as durable as his Pebbled leather, for example, but I read through a lot of the thread before deciding to spring for a metallic, and part of the reason I did is because of the positive feedback.   (You can see a list of currently available metallic colors on his website: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-metallic)
> 
> There are ladies who have been buying MM bags for years who could probably speak to the durability and longevity better than I could, though!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty— especially the soft leather and the chunky chain detail





stylistbydesign said:


> Hands down, the MPA is one of my fave purchases from 2019!  Enjoy your bag [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Now I’m singing the song in my head!  [emoji23] Love that 19. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Those colors are fabulous!  It’s so happy and just that essential bit extra.  [emoji7]



Thank you both!! 
SBD, that is so funny!! I didn't think of that, but now I have that song in my head too!


----------



## jbags07

Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...


----------



## inkfade

jbags07 said:


> Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657409



Oh my god, I LOVE this bag! The materials and the colorblocking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657409


This bag seems really lightweight! So cute!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag seems really lightweight! So cute!


Thank u   Its made of thick merino felt but its still pretty light to carry


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> Oh my god, I LOVE this bag! The materials and the colorblocking!


Thank you   I should have taken the pic outside, the inside light doesn't do justice to the colors....the green is more of an army green....they are very well made but not much exposure...i have seen the larger totes carried by some celebrities, thats how i discovered the brand...


----------



## JenJBS

ohmisseevee said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday and switched over to it this morning for my everyday bag.  It is surprisingly big enough to fit all of my work essentials (minus laptop)!
> 
> This is a Massaccesi Juliet Midi.  So much fun and I am so wowed by the gorgeous metallic purple.



What a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657409


Love the look of this bag especially with that perfect charm.  My friend told me about this brand and sent me a link to her bag — I was very intrigued by the concept of a felt bag.  She has the Frankie Petite tote — such a great looking bag.


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Love the look of this bag especially with that perfect charm.  My friend told me about this brand and sent me a link to her bag — I was very intrigued by the concept of a felt bag.  She has the Frankie Petite tote — such a great looking bag.



Thank you   My ode to Karl since its coming up on a year 

Oohhh, the Frankie Petite tote is beautiful...i would love one in the light gray/natural vachetta....


----------



## inkfade

jbags07 said:


> Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657409



I just bought one!!! The material, colorblocking, and color scheme will be a first for my collection and I will be glad to have an option to wear when the weather is nasty, as currently none of my bags are super resistant to water, whether rain or snow. Also excited to try some of my bag charms with it. I got the gray/white with black leather trim option.


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> I just bought one!!! The material, colorblocking, and color scheme will be a first for my collection and I will be glad to have an option to wear when the weather is nasty, as currently none of my bags are super resistant to water, whether rain or snow. Also excited to try some of my bag charms with it. I got the gray/white with black leather trim option.
> 
> View attachment 4657955



  I love these colors! So excited for you. Its a fabulous bag, i have 2   ....it comes with a great extra long crossbody strap too.  Looks good as is, but also a great bag to play around with bag charms and scarf ties.....I will be very curious to know you thoughts once you receive it.....hope you love it    That Frankie Petite or large tote is next on my list....


----------



## inkfade

jbags07 said:


> I love these colors! So excited for you. Its a fabulous bag, i have 2   ....it comes with a great extra long crossbody strap too.  Looks good as is, but also a great bag to play around with bag charms and scarf ties.....I will be very curious to know you thoughts once you receive it.....hope you love it    That Frankie Petite or large tote is next on my list....



What color is your other one? Would you be willing to take a couple more pics? I couldn't really find any regular pictures of this bag. I hope I love it, too! It was definitely an impulse purchase, though it does fill a hole in my collection in terms of color, as I don't have a gray or white bag. I already know I love the shape, though, as I have a Marc Jacobs mini tote that's practically the same thing just in all leather. Of course, I'll know for sure when I put all my stuff in it and walk around a bit. It came with 2 day shipping from the site I ordered, so hopefully will be here Friday. I will definitely post pics!


----------



## Molly0

Feeling a little “purple-ish” today.


----------



## obscurity7

inkfade said:


> I just bought one!!! The material, colorblocking, and color scheme will be a first for my collection and I will be glad to have an option to wear when the weather is nasty, as currently none of my bags are super resistant to water, whether rain or snow. Also excited to try some of my bag charms with it. I got the gray/white with black leather trim option.
> 
> View attachment 4657955


I have one of these in olive and a darkish grey-beige!  It's such a great little bag, and super light!


----------



## obscurity7

jbags07 said:


> Used my Graf Lantz today...i’ve not ever seen any posted on TPF, but they are well made bags that are made in Los Angeles....the totes are especially nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657409


Aaaand then I scroll back in the feed and realize we're bag twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Feeling a little “purple-ish” today.
> View attachment 4658236


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

obscurity7 said:


> I have one of these in olive and a darkish grey-beige!  It's such a great little bag, and super light!


So tempting! And I love rectangular styled tote bags!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks beautiful!


Why Thankyou!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LV Trio Pouch


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Trio Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4658306
> View attachment 4658307



Looks effortlessly [emoji41]cool with jeans....so far, I haven’t used mine as a wristlet trio, but separately in/on bags.  How do you like it?


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel



The color and stitching on this bag are gorgeous!  [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Trio Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4658306
> View attachment 4658307



Agree with SBD — way cool on you .  I can never pull it off wearing as a trio. I love the pieces especially the reverse mono.


----------



## jbags07

obscurity7 said:


> Aaaand then I scroll back in the feed and realize we're bag twins!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel


So beautiful! What a great color and style. Such a shame about HB


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> I just bought one!!! The material, colorblocking, and color scheme will be a first for my collection and I will be glad to have an option to wear when the weather is nasty, as currently none of my bags are super resistant to water, whether rain or snow. Also excited to try some of my bag charms with it. I got the gray/white with black leather trim option.
> 
> View attachment 4657955



Congratulations on your new bag! Black, white, and grey is so classic, but the color blocking, style and material keep it looking current. Looking forward to seeing what charms you use to personalize it.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Feeling a little “purple-ish” today.
> View attachment 4658236



Such a beautiful color!  Such a lovely bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


I never get tired of this gorgeous color!


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> What color is your other one? Would you be willing to take a couple more pics? I couldn't really find any regular pictures of this bag. I hope I love it, too! It was definitely an impulse purchase, though it does fill a hole in my collection in terms of color, as I don't have a gray or white bag. I already know I love the shape, though, as I have a Marc Jacobs mini tote that's practically the same thing just in all leather. Of course, I'll know for sure when I put all my stuff in it and walk around a bit. It came with 2 day shipping from the site I ordered, so hopefully will be here Friday. I will definitely post pics!



Imo , i think you will like it. Its a fun, lightweight bag. Great for errands, trips, general use. I like that Its made from quality materials, thick merino wool felt from Germany, the hardware is very good quality too, and the leather is soft and thick. The interior isn’t lined, but those interior pockets are nice thick leather .  I will attach some close up pix. My other one is lilac...super cute color, but for weather and general wear, the black leather is best .....i am so careful with the vachetta on my LV’s, but stained up one of the handles on my lilac one lol. And i think you chose a great color combo....i intend to get that same one too. That bag will look great with so many colors/outfits....

I don’t do good modshots so i will also upload a few good model shots from the site and interest.

Please fellow posters forgive all my photobombing


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> What color is your other one? Would you be willing to take a couple more pics? I couldn't really find any regular pictures of this bag. I hope I love it, too! It was definitely an impulse purchase, though it does fill a hole in my collection in terms of color, as I don't have a gray or white bag. I already know I love the shape, though, as I have a Marc Jacobs mini tote that's practically the same thing just in all leather. Of course, I'll know for sure when I put all my stuff in it and walk around a bit. It came with 2 day shipping from the site I ordered, so hopefully will be here Friday. I will definitely post pics!


----------



## jbags07

inkfade said:


> What color is your other one? Would you be willing to take a couple more pics? I couldn't really find any regular pictures of this bag. I hope I love it, too! It was definitely an impulse purchase, though it does fill a hole in my collection in terms of color, as I don't have a gray or white bag. I already know I love the shape, though, as I have a Marc Jacobs mini tote that's practically the same thing just in all leather. Of course, I'll know for sure when I put all my stuff in it and walk around a bit. It came with 2 day shipping from the site I ordered, so hopefully will be here Friday. I will definitely post pics!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I never get tired of this gorgeous color!



Thank you, my BL color twin


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).



Bright and happy Bal! [emoji175] And you’d probably be shocked at how fast we can go through a Costco-sized pack of TP around here. [emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Trio Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4658306
> View attachment 4658307


Such a cute and fun bag and you look darling.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


Stunning, IM. Just stunning.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).



What a beautiful color!! 

What I love about shopping for TP at Costco is it takes a while before I have to go back


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> This shopping bag + a tiny bag.


Oh my god... this is sooo cute


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly dear ladies .  Discovering TPs at Costco is a game changer for me, lol.



stylistbydesign said:


> Bright and happy Bal! [emoji175] And you’d probably be shocked at how fast we can go through a Costco-sized pack of TP around here. [emoji23]





Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, IM. Just stunning.





ohmisseevee said:


> What a beautiful color!!
> 
> What I love about shopping for TP at Costco is it takes a while before I have to go back


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel


Ooh, another cool whirl pattern! And beautiful color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Looks effortlessly [emoji41]cool with jeans....so far, I haven’t used mine as a wristlet trio, but separately in/on bags.  How do you like it?


I like it but, I wouldn't have minded if they had added a half inch at the bottom on the big and medium pouch. Would have held so much more


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


Your Bal is such a lovely color Minda!! 
Are those empanada's good?


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4658392
> View attachment 4658393
> View attachment 4658394
> View attachment 4658395
> View attachment 4658396
> View attachment 4658397
> View attachment 4658398
> View attachment 4658399


Ooh, you're making me want to get one too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Such a cute and fun bag and you look darling.


Thank you for your sweet compliment DM


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Your Bal is such a lovely color Minda!!
> Are those empanada's good?



Thanks so much ATB .  We love the flautas and empanadas from the brand — they go great with TJ medium salsa, lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ATB .  We love the flautas and empanadas from the brand — they go great with TJ medium salsa, lol.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).



That color though...[emoji7]

I may need to check out those empanadas


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Oh my god... this is sooo cute


Thank you Jeny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4658392
> View attachment 4658393
> View attachment 4658394
> View attachment 4658395
> View attachment 4658396
> View attachment 4658397
> View attachment 4658398
> View attachment 4658399


Don't know why, but I found myself drooling looking at all your photos. It's such a well made and cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


Beautiful purple B IM! 
And I see how you paired the extra strong  TP with your food choice!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel


I really HB's bright leather bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Trio Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4658306
> View attachment 4658307


So cute! 
I see you have replaced your Fitbit with an apple watch.  How do you like the apple watch's million functions over the Fitbit?


----------



## Cleda

Finally switched out of the satchel. This is an 'easy' bag. Comfortable to carry, fits alot, and easy to match with clothing even though it's a metallic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> LV Trio Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4658306
> View attachment 4658307


Scrolling down, I saw your first picture and loved the trio, but hadn't looked yet to see who posted the picture. Then I saw the second picture with the mod shot and the body I wish I had (without all the exercise and eating right you do! ), and I knew it was you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel


Beautiful! The charm is perfect!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


I love your bag! Great shot against the red, white and blue colors in the cart! If we bought less TP than that my DD would be at the store every other day buying more.


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Bright and happy Bal! [emoji175] *And you’d probably be shocked at how fast we can go through a Costco-sized pack of TP around here*. [emoji23]


 Same in our household!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched back into my Michael Kors Mae messenger.


----------



## Molly0

Going compact today with Kate Spade.


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> The color and stitching on this bag are gorgeous!  [emoji175]





jbags07 said:


> So beautiful! What a great color and style. Such a shame about HB





Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, another cool whirl pattern! And beautiful color!





Sunshine mama said:


> I really HB's bright leather bags!





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! The charm is perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks you ladies .  These empanadas are yummy (SSSSM — so far they haven’t required extra TPs, lol)



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful purple B IM!
> And I see how you paired the extra strong  TP with your food choice!!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag! Great shot against the red, white and blue colors in the cart! If we bought less TP than that my DD would be at the store every other day buying more.





Venessa84 said:


> That color though...[emoji7]
> 
> I may need to check out those empanadas


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> I see you have replaced your Fitbit with an apple watch.  How do you like the apple watch's million functions over the Fitbit?



Good eye SSM.  I thought it looked a little too big to be her Fitbit (now on a second look, I recognize the beautiful nylon band and the dreaded Activity ring, lol).


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Same in our household!


And same!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag! Great shot against the red, white and blue colors in the cart! If we bought less TP than that my DD would be at the store every other day buying more.


Good eye RN!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Scrolling down, I saw your first picture and loved the trio, but hadn't looked yet to see who posted the picture. Then I saw the second picture with the mod shot and the body I wish I had (without all the exercise and eating right you do! ), and I knew it was you!



Isn’t it amazing how we recognize each other now simply by body parts (ATB’s toned bod, SBD’s sweet smile and pink streak, DM’s gorgeous posture) or background (SM’s ethereal background, Shelby’s cool eclectic props)?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Isn’t it amazing how we recognize each other now simply by body parts (ATB’s toned bod, SBD’s sweet smile and pink streak, DM’s gorgeous posture) or background (SM’s ethereal background, Shelby’s cool eclectic props)?


Don't forget YOUR mod shots!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Don't forget YOUR mod shots!



lol, oh yes, my dorky awkward modshots (empowering others who are just like me ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> lol, oh yes, my dorky awkward modshots (empowering others who are just like me ).


Btw, awkward dorky is the new elegant glamour!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Btw, awkward dorky is the new elegant glamour!


OK, I will proudly wear my awkward dorky badge then .  Thx


----------



## ohmisseevee

More new purple bags! I actually placed this order last year, so I don't count it as a part of my 2020 bags. Finally arrived on Monday of this week and I'm in love! It's not as much of a stunner as the metallic purple from the past couple of days but I feel like it's a quieter beauty, if that makes sense?

Massaccesi Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> I see you have replaced your Fitbit with an apple watch.  How do you like the apple watch's million functions over the Fitbit?


I have and wear both watches. The Fitbit is on my right arm. The Apple watch has its place especially since I own all Apple products. It helps expedite some Apple functions. As far as the
fitness aspect it has its strengths but I keep the Fitbit because of the community. (Challenges, sleep monitoring, the FitBit community)


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Scrolling down, I saw your first picture and loved the trio, but hadn't looked yet to see who posted the picture. Then I saw the second picture with the mod shot and the body I wish I had (without all the exercise and eating right you do! ), and I knew it was you!


Lol, awww that's so sweet of you to say RN . I don't do that much eating right tho  Lot's of cheating


----------



## JenJBS

ohmisseevee said:


> More new purple bags! I actually placed this order last year, so I don't count it as a part of my 2020 bags. Finally arrived on Monday of this week and I'm in love! It's not as much of a stunner as the metallic purple from the past couple of days but I feel like it's a quieter beauty, if that makes sense?
> 
> Massaccesi Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona leather.



That color!  So beautiful!   Massaccesi has the most beautiful purple leathers. Just wish I liked the designs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Good eye RN!!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> More new purple bags! I actually placed this order last year, so I don't count it as a part of my 2020 bags. Finally arrived on Monday of this week and I'm in love! It's not as much of a stunner as the metallic purple from the past couple of days but I feel like it's a quieter beauty, if that makes sense?
> 
> Massaccesi Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona leather.



This Amethyst is real pretty too — one can never have enough purple purses


----------



## dignatius

My chameleon Blue River Vachetta bag from Marco Massaccesi reflects its owner.   Moody at work today and clear on the weekend.


----------



## LucyMadrid

This clutch belongs to one of the latest Karl Lagerfeld's collections, inspired in Egypt. I really wanted to get one of these golden crocodile embossed bags (it wasn't easy) and keep it as a souvenir from one of the best (if not the best) designers of the last century. Thank you Karl wherever you are!
In Memoriam.


----------



## Narnanz

LucyMadrid said:


> This clutch belongs to one of the latest Karl Lagerfeld's collections, inspired in Egypt. I really wanted to get one of these crocodile embossed bags (it wasn't easy) and keep it as a souvenir from one of the best (if not the best) designers of the last century. Thank you Karl wherever you are!
> In Memoriam.
> 
> View attachment 4659169


Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

Chanel...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Chanel...
> View attachment 4659328


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Chanel...
> View attachment 4659328


Dreamy!


----------



## westvillage

Tod’s and paperwork this morning. That’s a shadow under the handle, not a stain


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Chanel...
> View attachment 4659328


Oooooh! Love


----------



## westvillage

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4659655




I adore your LP Cuir in this rich beautiful color. Is it brandy?  I was on jury duty last week and during lunch I trudged over to Century 21 and there I saw the Cuir in brandy ... but left it (trying so hard to be good at least during January.) It’s been haunting me ever since. I love how your bag is filled out and nicely plump too.   

sigh ... yearn ... the devilish grin of bag lust ...


----------



## ohmisseevee

Out to breakfast at my favorite coffee shop before stopping at my mechanic's for an oil change, and then work after that...


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

westvillage said:


> I adore your LP Cuir in this rich beautiful color. Is it brandy?  I was on jury duty last week and during lunch I trudged over to Century 21 and there I saw the Cuir in brandy ... but left it (trying so hard to be good at least during January.) It’s been haunting me ever since. I love how your bag is filled out and nicely plump too.
> 
> sigh ... yearn ... the devilish grin of bag lust ...



Thank You  Yes it's brandy, a really Great color


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Out to breakfast at my favorite coffee shop before stopping at my mechanic's for an oil change, and then work after that...
> 
> View attachment 4659794


 Is that a S’well bottle next to your Amethyst beauty?   There are a few S’well fans on this thread


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Is that a S’well bottle next to your Amethyst beauty?   There are a few S’well fans on this thread



Indeed it is  A S'well Traveler in the 16oz size, which is a great mug to bring to a coffee shop because of the large opening.


----------



## Dmurphy1

At work with me today, my Balenciaga Carly. Hope everyone has a great weekend  !!


----------



## Narnanz

Handbag of the Week has been my Coach exotic trim Phoebe....have really enjoyed using her and vow 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  to use her more often.


----------



## cheidel

Carried my new large black Longchamp Cuir today.  Her first time out!  (Rebecca Minkoff charm from 3 or 4 years ago).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Handbag of the Week has been my Coach exotic trim Phoebe....have really enjoyed using her and vow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use her more often.


Such beautiful bag of beautiful leather!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

cheidel said:


> Carried my new large black Longchamp Cuir today.  Her first time out!  (Rebecca Minkoff charm from 3 or 4 years ago).



I love the bag charm, looks great with your cuir


----------



## Kimbashop

Have been conferencing with this cute satchel. Fits my iPad mini and daily things and then makes it out to cocktails and dinners. Surprisingly light.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Handbag of the Week has been my Coach exotic trim Phoebe....have really enjoyed using her and vow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to use her more often.


Love that color.  And having an Italian background, like your reading material.


----------



## TotinScience

So happy that Caraa issued more colors of their Studio mini bags. The most unique and practical among sporty crossbodies .


----------



## diva7633

Not sure which one. Both are pretty new. Which one should I carry?


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> So happy that Caraa issued more colors of their Studio mini bags. The most unique and practical among sporty crossbodies .


What a lovely shade of green! So pretty


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> Love that color.  And having an Italian background, like your reading material.


Im going on my first trip to Italy in March and trying to learn some of the language.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Im going on my first trip to Italy in March and trying to learn some of the language.


Good for you.  We toured Italy some years ago. Because i look very Italian the people there assumed I could speak it. When they heard my southern accent it was a shock. I wish my Dad had taught us Italian. When his father came to America,  immigrants wanted very much to assimilate into the American culture, to "be" American,  so my grandfather would not let the kids speak Italian at home. Times have changed.  Be sure and learn how to use your hands to talk, lol.
Hope you have a great time, Italians are very loving, kind people from my experience.
PS. I had my DNA tested and I am 51% English and only 16% Italian. Apparently the 16% is in appearance.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> So happy that Caraa issued more colors of their Studio mini bags. The most unique and practical among sporty crossbodies .


What a cute bag, just might have to have one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Have been conferencing with this cute satchel. Fits my iPad mini and daily things and then makes it out to cocktails and dinners. Surprisingly light.
> View attachment 4660366


Beautiful! How's Malta? Pics please


----------



## Addicted to bags

diva7633 said:


> Not sure which one. Both are pretty new. Which one should I carry?


The Bal!


----------



## diva7633

Addicted to bags said:


> The Bal!


----------



## diva7633

I have this one too


----------



## JenJBS

Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


I love their color Garnet!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.



This color is just so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> I love their color Garnet!



Thanks. I agree, it's beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is just so pretty



Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


really pretty color!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> really pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


OMG!  What a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  What a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## sexycombover

My HG! Just got her this morning!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sexycombover said:


> My HG! Just got her this morning!


Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

diva7633 said:


> Not sure which one. Both are pretty new. Which one should I carry?


Oh the handbag dilemma!
If you could carry both!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> What a cute bag, just might have to have one.


I know!!


----------



## msd_bags

I did a reveal on the Mulberry forum, Brockwell in Midnight silky calf leather.


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I love the bag charm, looks great with your cuir


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


Beautiful, such a gorgeous color too!


----------



## muchstuff

sexycombover said:


> My HG! Just got her this morning!


She's a beauty!


----------



## anumus

Goyard St. Louis PM.


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, such a gorgeous color too!



Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Dmurphy1 said:


> At work with me today, my Balenciaga Carly. Hope everyone has a great weekend  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659873


Have a great weekend too!


----------



## JenJBS

sexycombover said:


> My HG! Just got her this morning!



Congratulations on getting your HG!  Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> I did a reveal on the Mulberry forum, Brockwell in Midnight silky calf leather.
> View attachment 4661007



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting in the mood for V day.
Went to Costco with me.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Arayla Nightingale in pewter butter leather. I am always surprised when I get this out to carry at how light it is.


----------



## BagLadyT

With my new friend Lou today.


----------



## southernbelle43

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4661465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my new friend Lou today.


That is a beauty!


----------



## BagLadyT

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a beauty!


Thank you!!


----------



## cheidel

Today, GM!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting in the mood for V day.
> Went to Costco with me.



Those tulips are almost as pretty as your bag


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting in the mood for V day.
> Went to Costco with me.



Second photo:
Your gorgeous bag and the spring flowers are so beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Those tulips are almost as pretty as your bag


Hehehe! Thank you IM!



hers4eva said:


> Second photo:
> Your gorgeous bag and the spring flowers are so beautiful


You are very kind hers4eva! Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

southernbelle43 said:


> The Arayla Nightingale in pewter butter leather. I am always surprised when I get this out to carry at how light it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661462


Such a pretty bag! And I love this color, it's neutral but quite edgy.


----------



## BagLadyT

msd_bags said:


> I did a reveal on the Mulberry forum, Brockwell in Midnight silky calf leather.
> View attachment 4661007



Gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh, you're making me want to get one too!


----------



## jbags07

LucyMadrid said:


> This clutch belongs to one of the latest Karl Lagerfeld's collections, inspired in Egypt. I really wanted to get one of these golden crocodile embossed bags (it wasn't easy) and keep it as a souvenir from one of the best (if not the best) designers of the last century. Thank you Karl wherever you are!
> In Memoriam.
> 
> View attachment 4659169


This clutch is just SPECULAR


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Chanel...
> View attachment 4659328


Gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

sexycombover said:


> My HG! Just got her this morning!


Love this bag   Congrats and enjoy


----------



## southernbelle43

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty bag! And I love this color, it's neutral but quite edgy.


Thank you.  It is a subtle pewter bag, so I don't feel like I am carrying a huge Boston bling bag!


----------



## pmburk

Canoe Leather saddle bag. Made in Georgia.


----------



## westvillage

This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.


----------



## Molly0

westvillage said:


> This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4662069


Perfection!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.


----------



## IntheOcean

westvillage said:


> This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4662069


Wow, never seen that before, and it's a gorgeous bag! What's the offcial name of it?


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4662069



This is very pretty.  I always like the old discontinued epi bags (such as this one and the epi Turenne) that I see on various resale sites.


----------



## kbell

Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!


----------



## westvillage

Molly0 said:


> Perfection!



thank you


----------



## hers4eva

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103




So pretty


----------



## Addicted to bags

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103


That's a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## jbags07

pmburk said:


> Canoe Leather saddle bag. Made in Georgia.


Wow


----------



## jbags07

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103


Such a beautiful and classic bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103



Happy Valentine's week to you too!


----------



## kbell

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's week to you too!


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103



Gosh, this is so gorgeous and just perfect for VDay


----------



## westvillage

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, never seen that before, and it's a gorgeous bag! What's the offcial name of it?



I think the line (also had a clutch and shoulder) was just called Bagatelle. Can’t remember the year exactly but I think it was the mid two thousands, maybe getting closer to 2010. I wore it sparingly for the first two years…afraid to mark it at all.  But now I’m sitting in the office having come through a rainy afternoon with it. You can’t kill it!

Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103



Gorgeous!


----------



## westvillage

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty.  I always like the old discontinued epi bags (such as this one and the epi Turenne) that I see on various resale sites.



Thank you! I saw this bag in a luscious red on Fashionphile last summer and was sorely tempted ... it was so beautiful ... but managed to pull myself together just in time


----------



## westvillage

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662078



Love it! This bag did so well for Cole Haan back when they took their leather VERY seriously. I always wanted one but even the smaller size was big on me, and a little stiff. Is it softening?


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662078


Really lovely!  I remember wanting one of these too.  Sadly it never happened.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103


So so pretty! 
I can see a faint coming soon from @RuedeNesle 
Brace yourself Kbell!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> So so pretty!
> *I can see a faint coming soon from @RuedeNesle *
> Brace yourself Kbell!


Been there, done that!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I can see a faint coming soon from @RuedeNesle
> Brace yourself Kbell!







P.S. loved her fainting emoji


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Really lovely!  I remember wanting one of these too.  Sadly it never happened.


Cost me all of $3 and I cut the centre zippered pocket out. It also has a bit of gold spray paint on it. But getting Cole haan in NZ is not easy and expensive.
Just like it because of the woven leather.


----------



## BagLadyT

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103



What a stunner!


----------



## blacktigergoose

This new Ted Baker bag caught my eye, looks to me like a nice little homage to the Givenchy Antigona at a fraction of the price! 
https://www.tedbaker.com/uk/Womens/...ow-detail-zip-tote-Pale-Pink/p/240267-PL-PINK


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> Happy Valentine’s week everyone!!
> View attachment 4662103


Gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color!


----------



## IntheOcean

westvillage said:


> I think the line (also had a clutch and shoulder) was just called Bagatelle. Can’t remember the year exactly but I think it was the mid two thousands, maybe getting closer to 2010. I wore it sparingly for the first two years…afraid to mark it at all.  But now I’m sitting in the office having come through a rainy afternoon with it. You can’t kill it!
> 
> Thank you!


Judging from the pictures, it's held up wonderfully! Never been a fan of the epi leather, but it's grown considerably on me over the past couple of months.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> P.S. loved her fainting emoji


 Thanks H4E!


----------



## Narnanz

westvillage said:


> Love it! This bag did so well for Cole Haan back when they took their leather VERY seriously. I always wanted one but even the smaller size was big on me, and a little stiff. Is it softening?


Yep very much....it bulges one side and flops around. She wasnt in great condition but I really liked her woven leather.


----------



## SushiLover

coolmelondew said:


> Saint Laurent sac de jour
> 
> View attachment 4608907


absolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )

Have a lovely VDay week everyone


----------



## MooMooVT

pmburk said:


> Canoe Leather saddle bag. Made in Georgia.


Oh WOW! I really love this bag. How is it holding up and how is the quality? I wasn't considering a new bag right now but this is a head turner for sure and something totally different for my collection...


----------



## whateve

Red Coach decked out for Valentine's.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662078


Years ago, I had this bag in pewter, it was virtually indestructible  !!  Love the black version.


----------



## pmburk

MooMooVT said:


> Oh WOW! I really love this bag. How is it holding up and how is the quality? I wasn't considering a new bag right now but this is a head turner for sure and something totally different for my collection...




Hi! I’ve only had it since Saturday but the quality is great and I’m very happy with it. The leather is sturdy and the hardware is all solid brass, good stitching. It feels like a handmade artisan bag. It is definitely a statement bag! Their website is canoelook.com and they do offer some other leather options (I had previously looked at this bag in the plain dark brown leather in another boutique).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a gorgeous shade of red!
> 
> View attachment 4662146


 How did I miss this yesterday? This is great! I think for Step 2 I'll opt for a shot. (We are talking about drink shots, right? ) Thanks ATB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


 Thanks Minda!But I now I have a fainting couch and backup (Coach thread) from @houseof999 and step by step instructions from @Addicted to bags, so I'm ready! 
I love your bag! 



whateve said:


> Red Coach decked out for Valentine's.


See? No problem looking at a red bag! I.....why is the room spinning? 
WE, this is a beautiful red bag, and I love the hearts charm!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


So pretty! I love my Sullivan Hobo...I was thinking if looking for a white one for the summer..


----------



## Sunshine mama

I needed a bigger bag today. So a tote it is, especially with a crossbody strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


Loving the charm especially on this beautiful squishy buttery yummy dreamy bag IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Red Coach decked out for Valentine's.


So cute! And again another squishy delicious buttery bag!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> So pretty! I love my Sullivan Hobo...I was thinking if looking for a white one for the summer..



Thanks my fellow Sullivan fan .  I bought the white one with the beautiful blue trim but returned it because I was scared of keeping it white, lol.  I have the cream (Milk) one and feel more comfortable with it since it is off white.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!But I now I have a fainting couch and backup (Coach thread) from @houseof999 and step by step instructions from @Addicted to bags, so I'm ready!
> I love your bag!
> 
> 
> See? No problem looking at a red bag! I.....why is the room spinning?
> WE, this is a beautiful red bag, and I love the hearts charm!



Thanks .  Glad you have so much TPF support for your red fainting spells—bonne chance this VDay week


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Loving the charm especially on this beautiful squishy buttery yummy dreamy bag IM!



Thanks SSSM .  I love how you added some edge and something “extra”  to your classic Sac Plat — you should really open up a Bag Makeover Clinic


----------



## Punkkitten

Pennsylvania has been seeing some exceptionally British weather as of late.  I decided to embrace it with my customized Butberry canvas satchel.  Waterproof and very British  ::


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> Red Coach decked out for Valentine's.





Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


Dear IM and whateve, these pink/red smooshy beauties of yours are too gorgeous for words.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Dear IM and whateve, these pink/red smooshy beauties of yours are too gorgeous for words.



Thank you dear DM


----------



## muchstuff

Longchamp medium Le Pliage cuir in brandy...


----------



## TotinScience

New to me Tod’s Pashmy tote in burgundy. I saw one in the wild and became besotted with a Tod’a nylon line. The gods of pre-owned market provided me with this beauty .


----------



## missconvy

muchstuff said:


> Longchamp medium Le Pliage cuir in brandy...
> View attachment 4663058


Is this the medium?


----------



## muchstuff

missconvy said:


> Is this the medium?


Yup, the newer one with the wider strap.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!But I now I have a fainting couch and backup (Coach thread) from @houseof999 and step by step instructions from @Addicted to bags, so I'm ready!
> I love your bag!
> 
> 
> See? No problem looking at a red bag! I.....why is the room spinning?
> WE, this is a beautiful red bag, and I love the hearts charm!


Thank you! I pulled the charm out earlier this month to see which bag would win and this bag won. I feel this is the perfect red.


Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! And again another squishy delicious buttery bag!


Thank you! Vintage pebbled Coach is very squishy and delicious.


Dextersmom said:


> Dear IM and whateve, these pink/red smooshy beauties of yours are too gorgeous for words.


Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Out to coffee this morning with my beautiful purple bag again!


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Out to coffee this morning with my beautiful purple bag again!



This is such a beautiful picture (love the purple and yellow colors, remind me of the Lakers ).  Please tell me about the adorable fish wristlet/pouch — so cute!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful picture (love the purple and yellow colors, remind me of the Lakers ).  Please tell me about the adorable fish wristlet/pouch — so cute!



I don't always like purple/yellow combos but I thought the yellow chairs outside of Philz Coffee would look quite striking against a rich purple like on my bag!

This is a coin purse from Coach that I discovered right here on tPF, in the Coach forum. I saw the picture and immediately fell in love, even more after I looked around and saw more pictures from multiple angles including all the beautiful details! I was finally able to score one on Poshmark after a few weeks of patient and persistent searching.

I usually leave the wristlet/coin purse hanging inside my bag, but looped through the handle hardware so it stays near the top. I currently have my everyday lip balms inside - one tinted, one clear, and one with SPF.


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't always like purple/yellow combos but I thought the yellow chairs outside of Philz Coffee would look quite striking against a rich purple like on my bag!
> 
> This is a coin purse from Coach that I discovered right here on tPF, in the Coach forum. I saw the picture and immediately fell in love, even more after I looked around and saw more pictures from multiple angles including all the beautiful details! I was finally able to score one on Poshmark after a few weeks of patient and persistent searching.
> 
> I usually leave the wristlet/coin purse hanging inside my bag, but looped through the handle hardware so it stays near the top. I currently have my everyday lip balms inside - one tinted, one clear, and one with SPF.



Thanks for your reply. I didn’t recognize this Coach wristlet (must have been a seasonal/limited l item) — super cute.  And Philz coffee is really good (too bad they don’t have more locations).


----------



## MooMooVT

pmburk said:


> Hi! I’ve only had it since Saturday but the quality is great and I’m very happy with it. The leather is sturdy and the hardware is all solid brass, good stitching. It feels like a handmade artisan bag. It is definitely a statement bag! Their website is canoelook.com and they do offer some other leather options (I had previously looked at this bag in the plain dark brown leather in another boutique).


Thanks for this! I stalked their website last night and I'm really intrigued. This mag may be a little big for me but still pondering and there are some great options. Good to hear it seems well made.

ETA: Any chance you'd be game for a mod shot? I'd love to get an idea of size! No worry if not!


----------



## whateve

ohmisseevee said:


> Out to coffee this morning with my beautiful purple bag again!





ohmisseevee said:


> I don't always like purple/yellow combos but I thought the yellow chairs outside of Philz Coffee would look quite striking against a rich purple like on my bag!
> 
> This is a coin purse from Coach that I discovered right here on tPF, in the Coach forum. I saw the picture and immediately fell in love, even more after I looked around and saw more pictures from multiple angles including all the beautiful details! I was finally able to score one on Poshmark after a few weeks of patient and persistent searching.
> 
> I usually leave the wristlet/coin purse hanging inside my bag, but looped through the handle hardware so it stays near the top. I currently have my everyday lip balms inside - one tinted, one clear, and one with SPF.


Gorgeous combo. I love this purple. Congratulations on finding the fish coin purse. That is very hard to find. I have the charm but not the coin purse.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Red Coach decked out for Valentine's.



Perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.


----------



## pmburk

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks for this! I stalked their website last night and I'm really intrigued. This mag may be a little big for me but still pondering and there are some great options. Good to hear it seems well made.
> 
> ETA: Any chance you'd be game for a mod shot? I'd love to get an idea of size! No worry if not!



Sure, I’ll try to get a mod shot in the next day or so for you! I totally understand, I hate buying a bag online without trying it on first. Mod shots are my go to. LOL. I am short, so it does hang a little low on me. On someone taller I think it would be a perfect length.

It is definitely a big bag, but frankly it doesn’t feel that big on, and the shape makes it seem smaller than it really is, capacity wise. Right now I’ve got 2 glasses cases (one is a large Chanel case), LV full size zippy wallet, LV Toiletry 15 pouch, cell phone, LV 6 key holder, and that pretty much fills it up.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.



I [emoji173]️ the chevron reissues!  Looks wonderful.......and are those cutie sneakers Golden Goose? [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji173]️ the chevron reissues!  Looks wonderful.......and are those cutie sneakers Golden Goose? [emoji4]


Thank you, sbd. Yes, my sneakers are Golden Goose.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bree bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.



So gorgeous DM  — you and your Reissue (the chevron just makes it so much more special).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.


Looking good DM! I ordered a pair of Golden Goose sneakers last week. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to try them out. Are they comfortable out of the box or is there a break in period? TIA


----------



## Addicted to bags

Anya Hindmarch tri-color build a bag


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch tri-color build a bag



I love this bag!  And your dress looks very cute + comfy.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch tri-color build a bag



Super cute dress and bag on your super fit body .  Looking real good


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.


Oh I love this  whole look!
I especially love the skirt/ cashmere sweater(?) combo worn with the SNEAKERS!!  So my comfort level!! I personally try to wear sneakers with everything. 

Of course and the bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch tri-color build a bag


Cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4663484
> 
> Bree bag today.


Love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is the bag I'm carrying today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.



Such a gorgeous red


----------



## obscurity7

Just in the nick of time before they disappeared off the market entirely, I snapped up a Bottega Veneta Tambura in classic black.  This is my first black bag outside of a teensy one I use for formal occasions, and I have to admit I'm quite smitten with it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!!


Thank you!
I like your bag a lot, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Such a gorgeous red


Thank you!



obscurity7 said:


> Just in the nick of time before they disappeared off the market entirely, I snapped up a Bottega Veneta Tambura in classic black.  This is my first black bag outside of a teensy one I use for formal occasions, and I have to admit I'm quite smitten with it.
> 
> View attachment 4663765


Very cute!



Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I like your bag a lot, too!


Thank you to you too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Looking good DM! I ordered a pair of Golden Goose sneakers last week. Should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to try them out. Are they comfortable out of the box or is there a break in period? TIA





Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous DM  — you and your Reissue (the chevron just makes it so much more special).


Thank you, my lovely friends. 
Atb, they are comfy right away and also have a nice little lift in the heel.  I hope that you will love them. I have 2 pairs and wear them often.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Anya Hindmarch tri-color build a bag


What a great bag and it looks perfect on you and wow.....you have gorgeous posture.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this  whole look!
> I especially love the skirt/ cashmere sweater(?) combo worn with the SNEAKERS!!  So my comfort level!! I personally try to wear sneakers with everything.
> 
> Of course and the bag!!!


Thank you, sweet SM. 
This is a Wildfox sweatshirt and they are so comfy....just like wearing pj's.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 225 chevron Reissue.


Looking good girl. Lovely style combination.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.


Lovely red bag. Parker?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Lovely red bag. Parker?


Thank you. Yes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Looking good girl. Lovely style combination.


Thank you.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.



I love the combo with the Fendi scarf!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Tomato MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


❤️


----------



## westvillage

Sofia today at the office. It’s an enclosed space so I have pics placed around to offer something of the natural world. This waterfall was taken by my 15 yr old grandson


----------



## westvillage

Shelby33 said:


> RM Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4663874



What a brilliant shot. That red is stunning!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Isn’t it amazing how we recognize each other now simply by body parts (ATB’s toned bod, SBD’s sweet smile and pink streak, DM’s gorgeous posture) or background (SM’s ethereal background, Shelby’s cool eclectic props)?


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

westvillage said:


> What a brilliant shot. That red is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

Using my Coach Bennett whilst picking up a cake. Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Shelby33

Oops forgot to upload mod shot


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I love the combo with the Fendi scarf!


Thank you BagLadyT!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I love this bag!  And your dress looks very cute + comfy.  [emoji4]


Thanks SBD! It's a LUSH dress. It has a cutout in the back for ventilation


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Super cute dress and bag on your super fit body .  Looking real good





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!


Thank you friends


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.


Hi Smama, I've been meaning to ask you. Do you hand wash your silk twillys? Or how do you care for them? Including do you iron or steam them? Inquiring minds (or at least mine) want to know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my lovely friends.
> Atb, they are comfy right away and also have a nice little lift in the heel.  I hope that you will love them. I have 2 pairs and wear them often.


Ooh, that's good news both about the comfy fit and a little lift in the heel. I can use every micro inch


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> What a great bag and it looks perfect on you and wow.....you have gorgeous posture.


Lol, thanks DM! I gotta try to look taller


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4663484
> 
> Bree bag today.



Love it! May I ask for the name?


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> Sofia today at the office. It’s an enclosed space so I have pics placed around to offer something of the natural world. This waterfall was taken by my 15 yr old grandson
> View attachment 4663872


Great photo by 15 yo GS! Hope he's still taking lots more pics. He has talent.


----------



## JenJBS

At a training seminar instead of the office, and in honor of Valentine's week, using my Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush lambskin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Smama, I've been meaning to ask you. Do you hand wash your silk twillys? Or how do you care for them? Including do you iron or steam them? Inquiring minds (or at least mine) want to know.


Hi ATB!
I hand wash all my silk scarves/twillies. 
1. Soak in a slightly sudsy woolite/water combo in a small bowl.
2. I drip dry it.
3. When slightly damp, I dry iron on a silk setting.
4. Then I let it dry completely. 

With rolled eged scarves, I do the above,  and when it's time to iron,  I just don't iron the rolled edges so that the rolled edges stay nice and rounded. 
This whole process is very easy and super fast.
I've also read somewhere that a small drop of hair conditioner can be added to make the fabric softer, but I skip this part.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> At a training seminar instead of the office, and in honor of Valentine's week, using my Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush lambskin.


This is really lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, thanks DM! I gotta try to look taller


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Oops forgot to upload mod shot
> View attachment 4663950


Looking good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Sofia today at the office. It’s an enclosed space so I have pics placed around to offer something of the natural world. This waterfall was taken by my 15 yr old grandson
> View attachment 4663872


I love this bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Out to coffee this morning with my beautiful purple bag again!


I love how you styled it! Is that a charm or a smaller bag? It's lovely and looks great on your Victoria.

Edit -- just read your post about the charm. so cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Longchamp medium Le Pliage cuir in brandy...
> View attachment 4663058


I looked at this bag at the airport last night. It is really nice-- love the duffel style with the new strap! I also like that it folds up and becomes packable.


----------



## westvillage

Addicted to bags said:


> Great photo by 15 yo GS! Hope he's still taking lots more pics. He has talent.



Thanks so much. I’m happy I got to include his work here. Cheers!


----------



## Kimbashop

This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready. 

I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.


----------



## jbags07

obscurity7 said:


> Just in the nick of time before they disappeared off the market entirely, I snapped up a Bottega Veneta Tambura in classic black.  This is my first black bag outside of a teensy one I use for formal occasions, and I have to admit I'm quite smitten with it.
> 
> View attachment 4663765


Love this bag


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.


Beautiful bag and looks gorgeous with the scarf


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> At a training seminar instead of the office, and in honor of Valentine's week, using my Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush lambskin.


This leather looks luscious!  Gorgeous color too


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Sofia today at the office. It’s an enclosed space so I have pics placed around to offer something of the natural world. This waterfall was taken by my 15 yr old grandson
> View attachment 4663872


I love the composition of your picture -- both the bag and your grandson's photo are beautiful, both separately and together.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017


The perfect Red   Love this bag!


----------



## jbags07

I need to switch out to a red bag but using my Aspinal Aerodrome bag today in the rain....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4664023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to switch out to a red bag but using my Aspinal Aerodrome bag today in the rain....


I was just looking at Aspinal bags. They are beautiful. I love yours!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017


Still my favourite Bal red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag and looks gorgeous with the scarf


Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply. I didn’t recognize this Coach wristlet (must have been a seasonal/limited l item) — super cute.  And Philz coffee is really good (too bad they don’t have more locations).





whateve said:


> Gorgeous combo. I love this purple. Congratulations on finding the fish coin purse. That is very hard to find. I have the charm but not the coin purse.





Kimbashop said:


> I love how you styled it! Is that a charm or a smaller bag? It's lovely and looks great on your Victoria.
> 
> Edit -- just read your post about the charm. so cute!



Thank you all! When I received it in person I was stunned by the beautiful details, like the orange suede and the "fish scales" on the bottom edge of the wristlet.  The chunky chain and the leather embroidery of the koi are also very charming. It's a definite conversation piece!

I was very lucky, as the first one I came across in Poshmark actually came with both the keychain charm and the coin purse. I don't really have a good place to put the keychain right now but I'm super happy with the overall purchase. I sometimes feel very wary of purchasing online, especially when items aren't brand new, but this was exactly as described and the seller was very upfront about the condition of both items.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017



My favorite Bal red as well .  So beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4664023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to switch out to a red bag but using my Aspinal Aerodrome bag today in the rain....


It's just so pleasing to the eye!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017


Okay ladies, I'm going to need your help! (courtesy of @houseof999 ) Beautiful!  


Laughing at you petting it during work meetings!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I was just looking at Aspinal bags. They are beautiful. I love yours!


Thank you   They hit my radar after i saw Kate carrying a gorgeous croc top handle....that one is on my wishlist but the history lover in me could not resist a piece from the Aerodrome collection,  an ode to the Spitfire etc....


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> It's just so pleasing to the eye!


Thank you   Its very comfortable to carry too!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really lovely!



Thank you, SM!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017



Love your purple shirt!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This leather looks luscious!  Gorgeous color too



Thank you!  The leather is yummy! Seemed like a great spring/summer color.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.



I like this color combo a lot — you always pick the colors I like, lol.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> I like this color combo a lot — you always pick the colors I like, lol.


Thank you so much! Oh that's a funny coincidence that we like the same colors


----------



## coolmelondew

out with Saint Laurent sac de jour nano!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi ATB!
> I hand wash all my silk scarves/twillies.
> 1. Soak in a slightly sudsy woolite/water combo in a small bowl.
> 2. I drip dry it.
> 3. When slightly damp, I dry iron on a silk setting.
> 4. Then I let it dry completely.
> 
> With rolled eged scarves, I do the above,  and when it's time to iron,  I just don't iron the rolled edges so that the rolled edges stay nice and rounded.
> This whole process is very easy and super fast.
> I've also read somewhere that a small drop of hair conditioner can be added to make the fabric softer, but I skip this part.


Thanks for the scarf washing tips Smama.  Oh, what about water temperature? Cold, warm or hot for soaking?
I have a couple of twilly's that need cleaning and now I know what to do


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4664023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to switch out to a red bag but using my Aspinal Aerodrome bag today in the rain....


Oh that's cool looking. Very functional and modern which I like! I hope it's still available to buy. Gonna go look it up now 

ETA: Looks like only a man's overnight version is available now


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Love it! May I ask for the name?


Thank you!
It is from the Bree Stockholm line. I cannot give you the exact name, because they name them with numbers. And I am terrible as soon as it comes to numbers.  
I think I got it in 2014/2015. They do not make this style anymore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks for the scarf washing tips Smama.  Oh, what about water temperature? Cold, warm or hot for soaking?
> I have a couple of twilly's that need cleaning and now I know what to do


Glad I could help!
Just regular cold water.


----------



## Ludmilla

All those red bags are drop dead gorgeous. I can only contribute something bordeaux.


Another Bree from the Stockholm line. This one is called Stockholm 5.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> This one's for @RuedeNesle. Get your fainting couch and smelling salts ready.
> 
> I thought it appropriate to use my gorgeous Balenciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre -- one of my fave Bal colors. I adore this bag. I may actually be guilty of petting it during work meetings because it has the silkiest leather.
> 
> View attachment 4664015
> View attachment 4664017


This is BEAUTIFUL   !!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking good!


Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

My customized Massaccesi Siena Midi


----------



## southernbelle43

This Massaccesi Little Miss M. Just look at the organization. I even have an empty pocket inside!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My customized Massaccesi Siena Midi
> View attachment 4664671


Look at you girl.  Very chic.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Look at you girl.  Very chic.


Thank you


----------



## westvillage

Wore this very small pink Ferragamo to dinner last night. I’m not a tiny bag girl but for this dinner with DH and DS, I managed with just a small wallet, phone, keys ... and off we went.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

*Slightly OT!WISHING EVERYONE A VERY HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!GOD BLESS YOU ALL!*
*







*


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay ladies, I'm going to need your help! (courtesy of @houseof999 ) Beautiful!
> View attachment 4664117
> 
> Laughing at you petting it during work meetings!


LOL -- just the reaction I was looking for!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush again today.  Interesting seeing the difference cool overcast sky vs warm bright sunlight makes to the color. Got a different bag in mind for Valentine's Day tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Love your purple shirt!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> At a training seminar instead of the office, and in honor of Valentine's week, using my Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush lambskin.


Oh my, that is yummy. I thought MG bags were all pretty structured, but that is so soft.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my, that is yummy. I thought MG bags were all pretty structured, but that is so soft.



Thanks! The drawstring pouch and cloud clutch seem to be their only unstructered bags. Both in very soft lambskin leather. Lambskin takes color so beautifully.


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's cool looking. Very functional and modern which I like! I hope it's still available to buy. Gonna go look it up now
> 
> ETA: Looks like only a man's overnight version is available now



I’m sorry!  It was from last winter so i think they sold out long ago


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> My customized Massaccesi Siena Midi
> View attachment 4664671


I said this in the MM thread but i must repeat. Wow! This bag is


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> This Massaccesi Little Miss M. Just look at the organization. I even have an empty pocket inside!
> View attachment 4664672
> View attachment 4664673


So organized   And this ted is just beautiful


----------



## jbags07

coolmelondew said:


> out with Saint Laurent sac de jour nano!
> View attachment 4664364


Such a beautiful and elegant bag   Is this the light gray?


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Wore this very small pink Ferragamo to dinner last night. I’m not a tiny bag girl but for this dinner with DH and DS, I managed with just a small wallet, phone, keys ... and off we went.
> View attachment 4664724


Adorable. I love Ferragamo bags and this one is just beautiful


----------



## jbags07

Massaccesi Flora went to Costco today.....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4665022
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora went to Costco today.....



You brought a ray of sunshine inside!


----------



## coolmelondew

jbags07 said:


> Such a beautiful and elegant bag   Is this the light gray?


thanks! yes it is light grey


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4665022
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora went to Costco today.....



What a beautiful and cheery color!  Gotta ask you — did you get those pistachio squares?


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful and cheery color!  Gotta ask you — did you get those pistachio squares?


I could not resist


----------



## stylistbydesign

LV NeoNoe in black with bandeau and Fluevog Cleos 
Twinning with @Iamminda!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> I’m sorry!  It was from last winter so i think they sold out long ago


Bummer! Well you can enjoy her for the both of us


----------



## Addicted to bags

My pre-Valentine's Day bag and also at Costco today like @jbags07.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> LV NeoNoe in black with bandeau and Fluevog Cleos
> Twinning with @Iamminda!
> View attachment 4665128



Well hello my bandeau twin .  So excited to see this bandeau on your pretty NeoNoe and paired with your fabulous shoes.  I also LOVE that clear chair (I need one— bet it would be so fun to sit there, lol).


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My pre-Valentine's Day bag and also at Costco today like @jbags07.
> 
> View attachment 4665136
> View attachment 4665137



Gorgeous MCM — perfect for this VDay week.  I have never heard of dried strawberries—what are they like?  They sound delicious and healthy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous MCM — perfect for this VDay week.  I have never heard of dried strawberries—what are they like?  They sound delicious and healthy.


They are quite good I just opened the package and tried them for you . They are soft and sweet. If you like strawberries you'll like these. Healthy is more relative term as they do have a quite a bit of sugar. But as an occasional treat I think they are Grrreat!


----------



## Molly0

Couldn’t resist the Valentines scarf for tomorrow:


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4665168
> View attachment 4665172
> 
> They are quite good I just opened the package and tried them for you . They are soft and sweet. If you like strawberries you'll like these. Healthy is more relative term as they do have a quite a bit of sugar. But as an occasional treat I think they are Grrreat!


Thanks for the review


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Well hello my bandeau twin .  So excited to see this bandeau on your pretty NeoNoe and paired with your fabulous shoes.  I also LOVE that clear chair (I need one— bet it would be so fun to sit there, lol).



Thank you, IM!  [emoji175] Thanks for the reminder to break out this bandeau. [emoji4] I’m kind of obsessed with “ghost” chairs, even though I only own the one.


----------



## Rachyrach2k

Another red for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Couldn’t resist the Valentines scarf for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4665186


 soooo beautiful Molly!
Everyone get ready for @RuedeNesle 's fainting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Have a great day everyone! You are all so lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Rachyrach2k 
Such a vibrant red beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> LV NeoNoe in black with bandeau and Fluevog Cleos
> Twinning with @Iamminda!
> View attachment 4665128


So so cuuuuuuute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4665022
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora went to Costco today.....





JenJBS said:


> You brought a ray of sunshine inside!


A perfect description!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Have a great day everyone! You are all so lovely!


Right back at ya!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> All those red bags are drop dead gorgeous. I can only contribute something bordeaux.
> View attachment 4664579
> 
> Another Bree from the Stockholm line. This one is called Stockholm 5.


Ummmm.
This is drop dead gorgeous too!


----------



## tenKrat

westvillage said:


> Wore this very small pink Ferragamo to dinner last night. I’m not a tiny bag girl but for this dinner with DH and DS, I managed with just a small wallet, phone, keys ... and off we went.
> View attachment 4664724


I love the shape of this little Ferragamo. I kind of regret that I didn’t get one when I had a chance.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmm.
> This is drop dead gorgeous too!


Thank you! You are way too kind.


----------



## Dmurphy1

stylistbydesign said:


> LV NeoNoe in black with bandeau and Fluevog Cleos
> Twinning with @Iamminda!
> View attachment 4665128



Love this bag !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> This Massaccesi Little Miss M. Just look at the organization. I even have an empty pocket inside!
> View attachment 4664672
> View attachment 4664673





Addicted to bags said:


> My pre-Valentine's Day bag and also at Costco today like @jbags07.
> 
> View attachment 4665136
> View attachment 4665137





Rachyrach2k said:


> Another red for Valentine’s Day
> 
> View attachment 4665328





Molly0 said:


> Couldn’t resist the Valentines scarf for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4665186





Sunshine mama said:


> soooo beautiful Molly!
> Everyone get ready for @RuedeNesle 's fainting!



I woke up this morning like a kid on Christmas, waiting to open this thread and see all the beautiful red bags for Valentine's Day!     



Wishing everyone a happy Valentine's Day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## coach943

I'm carrying this Coach bag today for Valentine's Day.


----------



## kbell

Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!
> View attachment 4665447


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## hers4eva

Molly0 said:


> Couldn’t resist the Valentines scarf for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4665186




*Oh my gosh Oh so stunning*


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> My pre-Valentine's Day bag and also at Costco today like @jbags07.
> 
> View attachment 4665136
> View attachment 4665137


Stunning bag  



Molly0 said:


> Couldn’t resist the Valentines scarf for tomorrow:
> View attachment 4665186


Perfect combination!



Rachyrach2k said:


> Another red for Valentine’s Day
> 
> View attachment 4665328


Perfect shade of red, and goes great with the LV canvas


----------



## kbell

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous combo!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!
> View attachment 4665447



Perfect combination!


----------



## JenJBS

For Valentine's Day, heart shaped Ted Baker bag in rose gold.


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> Perfect combination!


Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

kbell said:


> Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!
> View attachment 4665447


Love Mulberry...beautifully made, so underrated


----------



## ohmisseevee

All of the Valentine's Day carries are so lovely


----------



## westvillage

tenKrat said:


> I love the shape of this little Ferragamo. I kind of regret that I didn’t get one when I had a chance.



Thank you tenKrat. It was a gift so I had no choice of size and  I kind of regret that I didn’t track one down in the small size, which would be one size up. It is SO beautifully made


----------



## kbell

skyqueen said:


> Love Mulberry...beautifully made, so underrated


Agree! The only thing I highly disliked about this bag was the very thin flimsy shoulder strap that it came with. I never use that strap. The rest of the bag is perfect!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Badlands patchwork satchel


----------



## themeanreds

No red bag today, but I'm wearing these heart sunnies


----------



## Addicted to bags

themeanreds said:


> No red bag today, but I'm wearing these heart sunnies
> View attachment 4665616


Your bag and sunnies are so cute! I can imagine you walking about with your heart sunnies


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> So so cuuuuuuute!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Love this bag !!!



Thank you, thank you!  [emoji175] One of my favorite bags paired with a favorite pair of shoes always makes for a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

kbell said:


> Agree! The only thing I highly disliked about this bag was the very thin flimsy shoulder strap that it came with. I never use that strap. The rest of the bag is perfect!


What a shame! I have 3 Mulberry bags...Bayswater and 2 Lily but the Lily has chain/leather straps.
Your bag is gorgeous, handheld!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Molly0

So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!  
A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4665784


This one is so pretty ATB — love it


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!
> A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
> I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665787
> View attachment 4665788
> 
> Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!



This is one fabulous find — and the timing is just perfect


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4665784



What a gorgeous color!   You're bag is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!
> A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
> I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665787
> View attachment 4665788
> 
> Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!



Great find! Congratulations!


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!
> View attachment 4665447


 
Of course I love your bag, and I really love your shirt too! I hope you had a fantastic Valentine's Day as well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> For Valentine's Day, heart shaped Ted Baker bag in rose gold.


Beautiful!


----------



## Venessa84

Happy Valentine’s Day to my fave purse people!! [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji175]


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Badlands patchwork satchel
> View attachment 4665559





themeanreds said:


> No red bag today, but I'm wearing these heart sunnies
> View attachment 4665616





Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4665784





Molly0 said:


> So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!
> A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
> I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665787
> View attachment 4665788
> 
> Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!


This has been the best day ever looking at all the gorgeous red bags and accessories!  I'm lovin' all the Valentine's Day [eye] candy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day to my fave purse people!! [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665986


But wait! There's more!   I guess it's too soon to take my crash helmet off! 

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## kbell

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course I love your bag, and I really love your shirt too! I hope you had a fantastic Valentine's Day as well!


Thank you! That fainting emoji is just too damn cute lol


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci Web Heart for Valentine’s Day in the Gucci store for a little V-day shopping.  DH is a very wise man who does a little surprise, and then takes me to “consult” on my gift. [emoji6]




Bonus shot with Prada slides, taken in a rare moment of an empty Nordy restroom. [emoji23][emoji175][emoji33]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web Heart for Valentine’s Day in the Gucci store for a little V-day shopping.  DH is a very wise man who does a little surprise, and then takes me to “consult” on my gift. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4666027
> 
> 
> Bonus shot with Prada slides, taken in a rare moment of an empty Nordy restroom. [emoji23][emoji175][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 4666028
> 
> View attachment 4666029



Your DH did good—what a sweetheart .  A very excellent choice he/you made .  And I got to say, I really love all the beautiful packaging that Gucci does (it makes me want to buy something small there to get a gift bag, lol).  Hope you enjoy a beautiful VDay weekend SBD


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day to my fave purse people!! [emoji178][emoji173]️[emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665986



Beautiful Twist for VDay — hope you had a fabulous dinner


----------



## Kimbashop

Late v-day post and an awkward selfie, but here is my DeMellier mini Venice.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Your DH did good—what a sweetheart .  A very excellent choice he/you made .  And I got to say, I really love all the beautiful packaging that Gucci does (it makes me want to buy something small there to get a gift bag, lol).  Hope you enjoy a beautiful VDay weekend SBD



Thanks, Minda! [emoji175] The Web Heart bag is an older Gucci bag, and a fave of mine.  The Valentine’s surprise is in that bag. [emoji6] I agree with you; Gucci does outstanding LE packaging, down to every last detail!  I’ll do a reveal when both items are in hand (one had to be ordered). Youngest DD is already planning to ask my Gucci SA very nicely for a little bag for her dolls when we pick up the order.  [emoji4] Have a wonderful weekend, IM!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This one is so pretty ATB — love it





JenJBS said:


> What a gorgeous color!   You're bag is stunning!


Thank you Minda and JenJBS


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> Late v-day post and an awkward selfie, but here is my DeMellier mini Venice.
> 
> View attachment 4666079



What a great shape!  I think structured bags with a rounded shape are so pretty.  [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web Heart for Valentine’s Day in the Gucci store for a little V-day shopping.  DH is a very wise man who does a little surprise, and then takes me to “consult” on my gift. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4666027
> 
> 
> Bonus shot with Prada slides, taken in a rare moment of an empty Nordy restroom. [emoji23][emoji175][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 4666028
> 
> View attachment 4666029


DH is indeed wise 
Can't wait to see the reveal


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, Minda! [emoji175] The Web Heart bag is an older Gucci bag, and a fave of mine.  The Valentine’s surprise is in that bag. [emoji6] I agree with you; Gucci does outstanding LE packaging, down to every last detail!  I’ll do a reveal when both items are in hand (one had to be ordered). Youngest DD is already planning to ask my Gucci SA very nicely for a little bag for her dolls when we pick up the order.  [emoji4] Have a wonderful weekend, IM!


I'd like to see you youngest DD's collection of gift bags. It sounds like she has quite a collection going. Perhaps on the Random Chat thread?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> DH is indeed wise
> Can't wait to see the reveal



After re-reading, I can see how my original post is confusing, lol.  Remember the Gucci kids belt bag I bought at SCP with the rainbow GG logo and stars?  I didn’t keep it, because I wanted bigger scale.  My Gucci wishes have been granted, and there’s an adult version of that print.  So yeah.....2 bags later, and Happy Valentine’s to me! [emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> After re-reading, I can see how my original post is confusing, lol.  Remember the Gucci kids belt bag I bought at SCP with the rainbow GG logo and stars?  I didn’t keep it, because I wanted bigger scale.  My Gucci wishes have been granted, and there’s an adult version of that print.  So yeah.....2 bags later, and Happy Valentine’s to me! [emoji23][emoji6]


I remember. Glad you were able to find the adult version.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Late v-day post and an awkward selfie, but here is my DeMellier mini Venice.
> 
> View attachment 4666079



Great bag. Lovely color. And gotta love a versatile bag that you can carry or wear crossbody.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Just doing a little shopping for VDay goodies.  Decided NOT to carry a red bag on purpose today since RN has been fainting left and right with all the red beauties around TPF this week (you are welcome RN )
> 
> Have a lovely VDay week everyone


Lovely color!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, Minda! [emoji175] The Web Heart bag is an older Gucci bag, and a fave of mine.  The Valentine’s surprise is in that bag. [emoji6] I agree with you; Gucci does outstanding LE packaging, down to every last detail!  I’ll do a reveal when both items are in hand (one had to be ordered). Youngest DD is already planning to ask my Gucci SA very nicely for a little bag for her dolls when we pick up the order.  [emoji4] Have a wonderful weekend, IM!



lol, silly me.  Your Web Heart bag looks brand new — and gorgeous .  Can’t wait to see your newbies.

 +1 on the request to see your DD’s collection of lovely shopping bags .


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Lovely color!



Thanks so much cheidel


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> Sofia today at the office. It’s an enclosed space so I have pics placed around to offer something of the natural world. This waterfall was taken by my 15 yr old grandson
> View attachment 4663872


Beautiful bag, and a very nice pic!


----------



## cheidel

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4664023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to switch out to a red bag but using my Aspinal Aerodrome bag today in the rain....


Love that bag!  I have to check that one out.


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> LV NeoNoe in black with bandeau and Fluevog Cleos
> Twinning with @Iamminda!
> View attachment 4665128


Beautiful bag, and shoes!!!


----------



## cheidel

kbell said:


> Red hearts shirt to go with my Valentine Red bag  Have a fantastic Valentine’s Day all!
> View attachment 4665447


Very pretty bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Molly0 said:


> So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!
> A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
> I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665787
> View attachment 4665788
> 
> Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!


Congrats on a very pretty find!


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and shoes!!!



Thank you kindly! [emoji177]


----------



## kbell

cheidel said:


> Very pretty bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I'm carrying today.





Shelby33 said:


> RM Tomato MAM
> View attachment 4663874





Shelby33 said:


> Oops forgot to upload mod shot
> View attachment 4663950


How did I miss these? I'm happy @cheidel replied to SM's post or I wouldn't have missed two pages of bags from Wednesday! I guess I have been hitting my head too hard when I 

Beautiful bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Late v-day post and an awkward selfie, but here is my DeMellier mini Venice.
> 
> View attachment 4666079


I love everything in this picture!  Great shot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web Heart for Valentine’s Day in the Gucci store for a little V-day shopping.  DH is a very wise man who does a little surprise, and then takes me to “consult” on my gift. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4666027
> 
> 
> Bonus shot with Prada slides, taken in a rare moment of an empty Nordy restroom. [emoji23][emoji175][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 4666028
> 
> View attachment 4666029


Happy Valentine's Weekend SBD! 
I love your bag with the hearts and your Prada slides! 
I'm still working on getting my first Nordy's restroom shot!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm still working on getting my first Nordy's restroom shot!



It’s a rite of passage on this thread (like making you faint at least once) lol — can’t wait to see it RN


----------



## Dextersmom

I loved seeing everyone's red bags yesterday.  I wore red but used my black square chevron mini to celebrate last night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci Web Heart for Valentine’s Day in the Gucci store for a little V-day shopping.  DH is a very wise man who does a little surprise, and then takes me to “consult” on my gift. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4666027
> 
> 
> Bonus shot with Prada slides, taken in a rare moment of an empty Nordy restroom. [emoji23][emoji175][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 4666028
> 
> View attachment 4666029


So cute!!! Your DH is so sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So today I stopped in at my favourite thrift haunt . . . And I found the perfect Valentine!
> A little Dooney  patent  “clutch with shoulder strap” in candy apple red!
> I picked it up and immediately thought of our Rue. So in honour of her I present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665787
> View attachment 4665788
> 
> Even has a perfect valentine pink interior.  My stuff is inside already!


Oh wow! I love red patent  leather!!


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> What a great shape!  I think structured bags with a rounded shape are so pretty.  [emoji4]



I completely agree! I love rounded saddle styles. 



JenJBS said:


> Great bag. Lovely color. And gotta love a versatile bag that you can carry or wear crossbody.





RuedeNesle said:


> I love everything in this picture!  Great shot!



Thanks, all. My favorite holiday colors to wear-- pink, red, and white, and all shades in-between.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4665784


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bag, the Puzzle in small. Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4665784


this bag is everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I went  overboard with the hearts.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Weekend SBD!
> I love your bag with the hearts and your Prada slides!
> I'm still working on getting my first Nordy's restroom shot!





Iamminda said:


> It’s a rite of passage on this thread (like making you faint at least once) lol — can’t wait to see it RN


Lol, but true


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> this bag is everything.


Thank you Kimbashop! I do love Loewe's Puzzle bags


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I went  overboard with the hearts.


2 hearts on your bag is not overboard. Or did you go overboard on your hearts outfit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s a rite of passage on this thread (like making you faint at least once) lol — can’t wait to see it RN


I like the Wholefoods BR too. Their BR stall doors are really cool.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> 2 hearts on your bag is not overboard. Or did you go overboard on your hearts outfit?


There were 3 hearts.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> There were 3 hearts.


Ah! I went back and looked, and still say 3 hearts is not overboard 

Really? WFs has nice bathrooms? I need you to do a mod shot there please. My WFs bathroom is nothing special.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I loved seeing everyone's red bags yesterday.  I wore red but used my black square chevron mini to celebrate last night.



I bet you looked beautiful in red last night .  Have a lovely long weekend DM


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I went  overboard with the hearts.



Cute .  One can’t go overboard with hearts (and for me, can’t overdo pink either, lol).  I need to check out the BR at WF....unless you can do a mod shot there before I go.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda and @Addicted to bags ,
I love being validated! Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Valentine's Weekend SBD!
> I love your bag with the hearts and your Prada slides!
> I'm still working on getting my first Nordy's restroom shot!



Thank you RDN!  Happy Valentine’s to you and yours! [emoji177] The bathroom shots make me giggle.....I think the original bathroom/bag thread is in the Chanel forum? Can’t wait to see your first public restroom mod shot! [emoji23]


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I went  overboard with the hearts.



I [emoji175]your V-day tribute!  And I’m with Minda...never enough pink or red.  [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji175]your V-day tribute!  And I’m with Minda...never enough pink or red.  [emoji4]


Thank you. I agree too and I love all this approval!!!! It just feels like a very warm hug!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. I agree too and I love all this approval!!!! It just feels like a very warm hug!!!



HUG!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I bet you looked beautiful in red last night .  Have a lovely long weekend DM


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.



Absolutely beautiful, my friend .  Love this whole look .  And especially love your gorgeous new pendant  — the perfect VDay gift IMO.  Hope you had a great night .


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.


Very pretty, DM!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.



Gorgeous, all of it, and I hope you had a great time at dinner! [emoji177]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.


Love your new heart pendant dear DM! DH has excellent taste 
I really like your poncho. I've been searching for a poncho or a cape but not having much luck.


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.


You look great!!! Love the pendant!


----------



## Iamminda

Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


Nope, nothing wrong at all. 
Lovely LV. I really like LV‘s pink.


----------



## IntheOcean

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


 I feel awkward doing this, I gotta admit. But the bag is totally worth it, so cute! Love the charm!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )



Not at all Minda! It’s totally normal. Tell hubby to get used to it...lol.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )



Totally normal TPF behavior! It’s not half as ridiculous as most of the selfie behavior I see. [emoji6] Love seeing the Viv charm on your pretty pink Marignan!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


Lolll yes, I always feel self conscious doing that !!! My kids always make fun of me


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


If taking pictures of your purse in public is wrong, I don't want to be right!  Especially this beauty!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Totally normal TPF behavior!* It’s not half as ridiculous as most of the selfie behavior I see*. [emoji6] Love seeing the Viv charm on your pretty pink Marignan!


It's funny, I can stage my bag in public with people watching for as long as it takes to get a good picture, but I can't take one selfie in public! I always feel self conscious. My smile looks forced and my eyes are looking everywhere but at my phone.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Getting ready to meet friends for dinner with my lambskin CF, Valentino sandals, new Rag and Bone cashmere poncho and my Valentine's Day gift from DH; Roberto Coin pave diamond heart pendant.


I love everything, especially your Valentine's Day gift from your DH!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> It's funny, I can stage my bag in public with people watching for as long as it takes to get a good picture, but I can't take one selfie in public! I always feel self conscience. My smile looks forced and my eyes are looking everywhere but at my phone.



Same here!  [emoji23]


----------



## westvillage

Happy Sunday everyone. For this long weekend, I’m in another of my deep winter bags ... my oldie and goodie Trim II 31. I love the slouch when it’s full-up, and that’s easy to get because this bag doesn’t hold all that much for a hobo.   She’s loaded, zippered and ready for our  trip out of the city...


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Same here!  [emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I love everything, especially your Valentine's Day gift from your DH!


Thank you so much, RN. 


Iamminda said:


> Absolutely beautiful, my friend .  Love this whole look .  And especially love your gorgeous new pendant  — the perfect VDay gift IMO.  Hope you had a great night .


Thank you, sweet IM. We did have a fun evening. 



Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty, DM!


Thank you, Kimbashop. 



stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous, all of it, and I hope you had a great time at dinner! [emoji177]


Thank you, sbd. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Love your new heart pendant dear DM! DH has excellent taste
> I really like your poncho. I've been searching for a poncho or a cape but not having much luck.


Thank you, Atb.  He really does. 
I took a leap of faith and ordered this poncho at Nordstrom.com.  I am super impressed with the quality and warmth it offers.  It is also very comfortable to wear.  I am already thinking of adding another color.  I am definitely having a Rag and Bone moment and have my shopping cart filled with their pieces atm. 


cheidel said:


> You look great!!! Love the pendant!


Thank you so much, cheidel. It is even prettier in person and really sparkles.


----------



## Dextersmom

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. For this long weekend, I’m in another of my deep winter bags ... my oldie and goodie Trim II 31. I love the slouch when it’s full-up, and that’s easy to get because this bag doesn’t hold all that much for a hobo.   She’s loaded, zippered and ready for our  trip out of the city...
> 
> View attachment 4667107


The leather looks divine.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


 You HAD to do it, my friend.  This is what bag we lovers do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


Love this bag/charm! And this picture is awesome!
The last time I checked,  there is no law against taking public purse pictures,  so you go girl!
Besides,  your selfless sacrificial picture taking has made and will continue to make many TPF members that much happier to have seen your beautiful purse pic. So that's  a good thing!
I'm sorry your DH had to act that way. Probably a rookie mistake.  The more you take public pics of bags, the more he will come to embrace and love it! 
But if it makes you feel any better, my DH AND my children act like they don't know me and conveniently disappear somehow when I take purse pics!


----------



## westvillage

Dextersmom said:


> The leather looks divine.



Thank you DM. It’s Clemence which gets a nice soft look.


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. For this long weekend, I’m in another of my deep winter bags ... my oldie and goodie Trim II 31. I love the slouch when it’s full-up, and that’s easy to get because this bag doesn’t hold all that much for a hobo.   She’s loaded, zippered and ready for our  trip out of the city...
> 
> View attachment 4667107



I really like this one a lot (totally my style) — I see them on FP/YC sites and am often tempted to try one.


----------



## Molly0

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. For this long weekend, I’m in another of my deep winter bags ... my oldie and goodie Trim II 31. I love the slouch when it’s full-up, and that’s easy to get because this bag doesn’t hold all that much for a hobo.   She’s loaded, zippered and ready for our  trip out of the city...
> 
> View attachment 4667107


Such a gorgeous classic!


----------



## Iamminda

Much thanks everyone  (hope I didn’t leave out anyone since my multi quote function is wonky).  DH will never learn since I have been on TPF for so long.  I will give him credit for at least buying me the bag last year, lol.  Anyways, have a great Sunday 

RN—I remember you had that one daring shot in the middle of a busy city street (with no cars at that moment, lol).  



Ludmilla said:


> Nope, nothing wrong at all.
> Lovely LV. I really like LV‘s pink.





IntheOcean said:


> I feel awkward doing this, I gotta admit. But the bag is totally worth it, so cute! Love the charm!





Venessa84 said:


> Not at all Minda! It’s totally normal. Tell hubby to get used to it...lol.





stylistbydesign said:


> Totally normal TPF behavior! It’s not half as ridiculous as most of the selfie behavior I see. [emoji6] Love seeing the Viv charm on your pretty pink Marignan!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Lolll yes, I always feel self conscious doing that !!! My kids always make fun of me





RuedeNesle said:


> If taking pictures of your purse in public is wrong, I don't want to be right!  Especially this beauty!





Dextersmom said:


> You HAD to do it, my friend.  This is what bag we lovers do.





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag/charm! And this picture is awesome!
> The last time I checked,  there is no law against taking public purse pictures,  so you go girl!
> Besides,  your selfless sacrificial picture taking has made and will continue to make many TPF members that much happier to have seen your beautiful purse pic. So that's  a good thing!
> I'm sorry your DH had to act that way. Probably a rookie mistake.  The more you take public pics of bags, the more he will come to embrace and love it!
> But if it makes you feel any better, my DH AND my children act like they don't know me and conveniently disappear somehow when I take purse pics!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


I love this LV Minda! 
And of course there's nothing wrong with taking public purse pics. This website encourages this! 
You keep teasing your DH by doing this with him around.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Much thanks everyone  (hope I didn’t leave out anyone since my multi quote function is wonky).  DH will never learn since I have been on TPF for so long.  I will give him credit for at least buying me the bag last year, lol.  Anyways, have a great Sunday
> 
> RN—I remember you had that one daring shot in the middle of a busy city street (with no cars at that moment, lol).


Oh Hubby bought you the bag? Well then he definitely gets credit for that!!


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Every now and then they show up on ebay. Maybe from former FAs, or FAs who prefer to carry another bag. They are not required to carry it. It's tempting to buy one on ebay, but it seems like it would be more fun to earn it! Although that's much, *much* easier said than done!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COLE-HAAN-...874286&hash=item5943668d01:g:pWAAAOSwI4teKKMd


Wow, that is a fabulous bag! Of course by the time I saw it, it was sold. I will keep my eyes open for another one.
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

cheidel said:


> A blast from the past .  Dooney & Bourke Giraffe Sac with matching Wallet today, purchased in 2007, and she still looks good!


Such a great bag from D&B!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I love this LV Minda!
> And of course there's nothing wrong with taking public purse pics. This website encourages this!
> You keep teasing your DH by doing this with him around.



Thanks ATB .   (And Sorry I meant to say I chose the bag but DH bought it for our anniversary.  Still give him credit though, lol).


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This metallic purple is absolutely gorgeous.  I am going to have to see if he can make a hobo with this leather (as soon as I am off my bag ban this summer ).


Yes he can! As long as the leather us available.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Bags of Costco (parking lot today)!  First time buying TP from Costco (always seem like such a huge quantity, but couldn’t pass up a sale on it, lol).


I just love your purple bag, Minda! 
TP is one of the main things I buy at Costo. Well, I actually buy a lot - or too much at Costco.   Now I need to look for those empanadas. I hope they aren't just in your region. Were they good?


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> This clutch belongs to one of the latest Karl Lagerfeld's collections, inspired in Egypt. I really wanted to get one of these golden crocodile embossed bags (it wasn't easy) and keep it as a souvenir from one of the best (if not the best) designers of the last century. Thank you Karl wherever you are!
> In Memoriam.
> 
> View attachment 4659169


Beautiful and unique!


----------



## carterazo

Dmurphy1 said:


> At work with me today, my Balenciaga Carly. Hope everyone has a great weekend  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659873


What a fun bag!


----------



## carterazo

sexycombover said:


> My HG! Just got her this morning!


She's a beauty! Hope you're enjoying her a lot.


----------



## carterazo

pmburk said:


> Canoe Leather saddle bag. Made in Georgia.


Love it!    She seems quite large on the door? Is she?


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662078


She still looks great, though!


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Out to coffee this morning with my beautiful purple bag again!


The backfround really helps show off the beautiful purple.


----------



## carterazo

Ludmilla said:


> All those red bags are drop dead gorgeous. I can only contribute something bordeaux.
> View attachment 4664579
> 
> Another Bree from the Stockholm line. This one is called Stockholm 5.


Both Bree bags are lovely! I will need to check out their website.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I just love your purple bag, Minda!
> TP is one of the main things I buy at Costo. Well, I actually buy a lot - or too much at Costco.   Now I need to look for those empanadas. I hope they aren't just in your region. Were they good?


Thanks C .  (Also good to know MM can make a hobo out of the purple metallic leather if he has any left by this summer, lol).  The empanadas were good (we also like the flautas by this brand — they used to sell it at Costco).


----------



## Molly0

Happy with an older Coach today:


----------



## TotinScience

Favorite bag, favorite boots - what’s more to wish for . Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Favorite bag, favorite boots - what’s more to wish for . Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang.



Looks great on/with you! I have been recently viewing this bag quite a bit on the site-- is this the regular or smaller size? At the conference I just attended, my male friend from NZ was carrying a Deadly Ponies and I fell in love with the leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Favorite bag, favorite boots - what’s more to wish for . Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang.


You look très chic my dear.  Love  the whole outfit.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Looks great on/with you! I have been recently viewing this bag quite a bit on the site-- is this the regular or smaller size? At the conference I just attended, my male friend from NZ was carrying a Deadly Ponies and I fell in love with the leather.


This is so awesome that you got to see one in the wild! This is a regular size - it is probably the best bag I have as a “travel to sightseeing” option. It fits all the traveling essentials, and with closing a bottom zipper it gets much smaller and becomes suitable for any situation. The small one is adorable, I wish I could afford to have both.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> This is so awesome that you got to see one in the wild! This is a regular size - it is probably the best bag I have as a “travel to sightseeing” option. It fits all the traveling essentials, and worth closing a bottom zipper it gets much smaller and becomes suitable for any situation. The small one is adorable, I wish I could afford to have both.


I was super impressed with his bag. I love the shape of Mr. Gator. Good to know about its travel potential -- I look for those types of bags.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I was super impressed with his bag. I love the shape of Mr. Gator. Good to know about its travel potential -- I look for those types of bags.


In this size, it does fit a 13 inch laptop and then some. However, if I were to travel long distance and need a laptop and multiple bulky items (ie, a blanket, a pillow, that sort of thing), I would choose my trusty MM Siena instead. Mr. Gator Gang is a bit smaller.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


 I  can just see it all happening. Your DH walking away as you put on your I don't care face to take your lovely picture.   You're a brave girl!


----------



## pmburk

carterazo said:


> Love it!    She seems quite large on the door? Is she?



Yes, not a small bag by any means!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I  can just see it all happening. Your DH walking away as you put on your I don't care face to take your lovely picture.   You're a brave girl!



lol, DH was looking for something behind me so he kept his back towards me until I was done.


----------



## carterazo

Bags I carried recently: Massaccesi Iride in teal flor goat, RDK hobo in red, and Coach Cassie color block.


----------



## StylishMD

love this red (19b)


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4662069


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Cole Haan..she is beat up and been butchered by me interior wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662078


Very pretty!  I love CH bags too!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Bags I carried recently: Massaccesi Iride in teal flor goat, RDK hobo in red, and Coach Cassie color block.


All are gorgeous! Love the hobo!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Bags I carried recently: Massaccesi Iride in teal flor goat, RDK hobo in red, and Coach Cassie color block.



Pretty. Thanks for treating us to three of your beauties .


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Bags I carried recently: Massaccesi Iride in teal flor goat, RDK hobo in red, and Coach Cassie color block.


Ooh I love the red hobo and your Massaccesi!!  Both leathers and colors are to die for!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Shopping at Bed Bath & Beyond.  (DH was kinda pretending he didn’t know me, lol. There’s nothing wrong with taking a pic of your purse in public, is there? )


Beautiful!  Love the charm.


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Both Bree bags are lovely! I will need to check out their website.


Thank you!
Yes, do check them out. Some of the styles are a bit plain (imo), but they are really well made bags.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend and LV Neverfull MM


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> Favorite bag, favorite boots - what’s more to wish for . Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang.


LOVE the bag and your whole outfit. Totally up my alley. You should maybe consider posting once in a while in What are you wearing today thread, just a suggestion...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> lol, DH was looking for something behind me so he kept his back towards me until I was done.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Bags I carried recently: Massaccesi Iride in teal flor goat, RDK hobo in red, and Coach Cassie color block.





StylishMD said:


> View attachment 4667597
> 
> love this red (19b)


   Beautiful red bags!
C: I like your Massaccesi Iride and Cassie too!


----------



## westvillage

Molly0 said:


> Happy with an older Coach today:
> View attachment 4667446



I love this bag!  And now with Coach rereleasing their older designs and Longchamp using a similar front buckle, your bag, with it’s beautiful leather, looks completely contemporary.


----------



## leechiyong

Tiny MCM Milla Card Case keeping me company at the dealership:


----------



## Molly0

westvillage said:


> I love this bag!  And now with Coach rereleasing their older designs and Longchamp using a similar front buckle, your bag, with it’s beautiful leather, looks completely contemporary.


Thanks.  Everything “old” is “new” again eh?   Confession: Even tho this bag is from ‘02, I replaced the buckle-on shoulder strap with another Coach buckle-on strap from an even older bag!  Pre-creed late 60’s/early 70’s!  Strangely I felt it somehow updated the bag!  Go figure!  haha


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!  Love the charm.



Thanks cheidel


----------



## LuckyBitch

TotinScience said:


> Favorite bag, favorite boots - what’s more to wish for . Deadly Ponies Mr. Gator Gang.


Fabulous bag. Which model is this, I'd love to check it out. Thanks in advance.

Sorry, just noticed you already wrote which model it is. Beautiful bag, hope I can find a seller here in Germany.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Tiny MCM Milla Card Case keeping me company at the dealership:
> View attachment 4667887


So cute leechiyong!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying large black Longchamp Cuir one last day, time to rotate them!


----------



## TotinScience

LuckyBitch said:


> Fabulous bag. Which model is this, I'd love to check it out. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sorry, just noticed you already wrote which model it is. Beautiful bag, hope I can find a seller here in Germany.


No worries! 
I personally found that DP is very rarely found on pre-owned market. I think partly because their quality is great and people like them, but also because they have a generous worldwide shipping and return policy


----------



## Dextersmom

Iridescent beige flap and Golden Goose sneakers heading out into the sunshine.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige flap and Golden Goose sneakers heading out into the sunshine.


Not sure if I’m more jealous of your bag, trainers or the sunshine! All lovely!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige flap and Golden Goose sneakers heading out into the sunshine.


You look so comfortable and stylish DM. Isn't it a beautiful day today? We are so lucky 
Sadly my Golden Goose sneakers didn't work for me . While I loved the look, it wasn't a good fit for my finicky feet


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige flap and Golden Goose sneakers heading out into the sunshine.



Looking lovely DM — hope you had a relaxing day in the sun


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carrying large black Longchamp Cuir one last day, time to rotate them!



I really like this Laduree charm (I don’t have this pretty purple/silver combo).


----------



## westvillage

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.  Everything “old” is “new” again eh?   Confession: Even tho this bag is from ‘02, I replaced the buckle-on shoulder strap with another Coach buckle-on strap from an even older bag!  Pre-creed late 60’s/early 70’s!  Strangely I felt it somehow updated the bag!  Go figure!  haha



I see it now!  It does update the bag. Wow ... did it take a little courage to get the buckle from a pre-creed bag or was that bag on its last leg?  

Here’s a buckle from the same Coach era ... late 90s early 2000s. Chunky. The change in buckle makes your bag look quite refined.


----------



## lenarmc

westvillage said:


> I see it now!  It does update the bag. Wow ... did it take a little courage to get the buckle from a pre-creed bag or was that bag on its last leg?
> 
> Here’s a buckle from the same Coach era ... late 90s early 2000s. Chunky. The change in buckle makes your bag look quite refined.
> 
> View attachment 4668346



I have this bag and love it. Thrift store had it for $5!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely DM — hope you had a relaxing day in the sun


Thank you, IM.  We had a nice day and I hope that you did too. 


Katinahat said:


> Not sure if I’m more jealous of your bag, trainers or the sunshine! All lovely!


Thank you, Katinahat. 



Addicted to bags said:


> You look so comfortable and stylish DM. Isn't it a beautiful day today? We are so lucky
> Sadly my Golden Goose sneakers didn't work for me . While I loved the look, it wasn't a good fit for my finicky feet


Thanks, Atb.   We are so lucky. 
I'm sorry to hear the Golden Goose sneakers didn't work for you.


----------



## Molly0

westvillage said:


> I see it now!  It does update the bag. Wow ... did it take a little courage to get the buckle from a pre-creed bag or was that bag on its last leg?
> 
> Here’s a buckle from the same Coach era ... late 90s early 2000s. Chunky. The change in buckle makes your bag look quite refined.
> 
> View attachment 4668346


No the pre-creed is in perfect shape. But the buckle is on the bag not the strap same as the one from 2002, so it just fits perfectly.  I’ll show a pic to explain. Both buckles are on the bag & not on the strap.
Love your Coach!


----------



## Molly0

Here’s a pic.  Hope that it makes sense.




Molly0 said:


> No the pre-creed is in perfect shape. But the buckle is on the bag not the strap same as the one from 2002, so it just fits perfectly.  I’ll show a pic to explain.
> Love your Coach!


----------



## scrpo83

Massaccesi Modena


----------



## ohmisseevee

Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!


----------



## mrs.JC

I’ve recently decided not to wear my LV bags to work (at least until our “real” office building is finished renovating in a few months and I get my own office) since I have to share space with conservative coworkers.

In the meantime, I’m enjoying my less recognizable bags.

Love Tory!


----------



## kbell

Oldie but goodie...


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful red bags!
> C: I like your Massaccesi Iride and Cassie too!


Thanks, RN! Hope you were near your sofa when you saw the bags.


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Massaccesi Modena


Lovely! What color nappa is this?


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

ohmisseevee said:


> Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!


Love your outfit too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Tiny MCM Milla Card Case keeping me company at the dealership:
> View attachment 4667887


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, my  Rainy Day bag cuz it's a rainy day.


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> Oldie but goodie...
> View attachment 4668616


What is it? I think I've seen it somewhere before but that's pretty much it. Love the leather, so yummy.


----------



## kbell

IntheOcean said:


> What is it? I think I've seen it somewhere before but that's pretty much it. Love the leather, so yummy.


It’s a YSL Besace purchased in 2008


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> It's gorgeous!





Molly0 said:


> Love your outfit too!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my  Rainy Day bag cuz it's a rainy day.



This cute bag always makes me smile — very cherry cheery


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!



Super cute outfit


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!


I love Strathberry. Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Iamminda said:


> Super cute outfit





Kimbashop said:


> I love Strathberry. Looks great with your outfit!



Thank you for the compliments  I love the snail skirt, it's so fun to wear and easy to match.  I'm wearing the same skirt today with a black turtleneck and black tights for work because our A/C is always blasting in the office.

Strathberry is a brand I haven't looked into much before, but I love the hardware details.  I thought the flap would be a little more fussy, but it's actually less complicated to close than my Celine Nano Belt Bag - I think I would really like this as a shoulder bag, and I like that it had two compartments on the inside. And the chain is very comfortable - I love the links and styling of it.

Don't know if I'd want this in black or red though -  the red is gorgeous but the black is such a classic and it would go with any outfit.


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> It’s a YSL Besace purchased in 2008


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, my  Rainy Day bag cuz it's a rainy day.


Hoping for more rain!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Helen's Legacy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Coach Helen's Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668875


Did you rehab her Narnanz? She looks new!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you rehab her Narnanz? She looks new!


Not this one...she was in such great condition that all I did was give her a quick leather clean with CPR  and then condition  her. Few little marks but otherwise her leather is soft and supple for a bag from 97.


----------



## weezer

LV Montaigne MM ❤️❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Michael Kors Alanis bucket bag. My default work bag.


----------



## Katinahat

weezer said:


> LV Montaigne MM ❤️❤️


What a gorgeous picture and a lovely bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

weezer said:


> LV Montaigne MM ❤️❤️


Such a beautiful picture! And the bag is gorgeous, too, of course


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Alanis bucket bag. My default work bag.


Love the bag and the cute typewriter pen holder!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016


What a lovely satchel. The blue is really attractive as is the subtle curve shape to the line of the flap and lock. 

You look great modelling it too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016





Katinahat said:


> What a lovely satchel. The blue is really attractive as is the subtle curve shape to the line of the flap and lock.
> 
> You look great modelling it too!



Everything she said, especially the part about how you look great modelling it!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Alanis bucket bag. My default work bag.



Such a cool edgy looking bucket bag . And what a cute typewriter pen holder .


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016



This color is really pretty .  I love this bag on you — it’s like a baby Willis.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the bag and the cute typewriter pen holder!



Thanks!  The pen holder was a gift from a friend, that I love having in my work area. Personalizes it a little.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a cool edgy looking bucket bag . And what a cute typewriter pen holder .



Thanks!  That edge is much of its appeal to me. The pen holder was a gift from a friend, that I love having in my work area. Personalizes it a little.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016



Beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Everything she said, especially the part about how you look great modelling it!


@Addicted to bags looks good in everything she models


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Iridescent beige flap and Golden Goose sneakers heading out into the sunshine.


You must have an amazing sneaker collection!  They always look so stylin with your gorgeous bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> What a lovely satchel. The blue is really attractive as is the subtle curve shape to the line of the flap and lock.
> 
> You look great modelling it too!


Thank you Katinahat!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Everything she said, especially the part about how you look great modelling it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful shade of blue!


Isn't it tho? And to think I never used to like dark blues! 



Narnanz said:


> @Addicted to bags looks good in everything she models



Awww, you're too kind Narnanz


----------



## scrpo83

carterazo said:


> Lovely! What color nappa is this?



Thanks! It's air force blue nappa with marine lining..


----------



## Punkkitten

westvillage said:


> I see it now!  It does update the bag. Wow ... did it take a little courage to get the buckle from a pre-creed bag or was that bag on its last leg?
> 
> Here’s a buckle from the same Coach era ... late 90s early 2000s. Chunky. The change in buckle makes your bag look quite refined.
> 
> View attachment 4668346


I think this bag is so cute.  I've looked at a few preloved on ebay and the like... but didnt pull the trigger.  But that buckle detail is just so perfect


----------



## TangerineKandy

Pochette Metis today!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016



That’s so pretty!  [emoji170] My fave Coach bag when I was younger was a black one just like this, but slightly larger.  Wish I still had that sucker! [emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> You must have an amazing sneaker collection!  They always look so stylin with your gorgeous bags!


Thank you, Molly0.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016


What a cutie, you and the bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> That’s so pretty!  [emoji170] My fave Coach bag when I was younger was a black one just like this, but slightly larger.  Wish I still had that sucker! [emoji23]


You must of had the Willis style bag SBD. It can still be found if you search for it. I have a red one that I found last year.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> What a cutie, you and the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Vintage Coach Helen's Legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668875


Looks REALLY good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Alanis bucket bag. My default work bag.


How do you choose which one to carry? 
Both are soooooo dang cute!
I guess the bag, right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This cute bag always makes me smile — very cherry cheery


Thank you for the compliment! And also for the tongue twister.  
Try saying -very cheery cherry- 5 times really fast!



RuedeNesle said:


> Hoping for more rain!


Thank you RN! 
I'll take your rain wish and use it in the hot summer months when we really need the  rain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> Pochette Metis today!


Pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016


Love this!


----------



## inkfade

Marc Jacobs mini tag tote with Coach Rexy charm


----------



## kbell

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on a vintage Coach kick lately. Winnie bag in a blue shade, don't know the official color name.
> 
> View attachment 4669015
> View attachment 4669016


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you choose which one to carry?
> Both are soooooo dang cute!
> I guess the bag, right?



Thanks!  After all the fun props I've seen used here in TPF thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## IntheOcean

inkfade said:


> Marc Jacobs mini tag tote with Coach Rexy charm
> 
> View attachment 4669312


Those two go great together!


----------



## posesqueen

Black oversized YSL Muse bag. My first (and pre-owned) Saint Laurent bag. I love it, even if it's no longer an "It bag!"


----------



## Luna

Loewe puzzle in black


----------



## IntheOcean

posesqueen said:


> Black oversized YSL Muse bag. My first (and pre-owned) Saint Laurent bag. I love it, even if it's no longer an "It bag!"


It's stunning, all that softness and stitches and details! 

In my opinion, when a bag isn't as popular anymore and fewer people wear it, that's even better than when it was an 'It' bag. Not that I don't get excited whenever I see someone else wearing a bag or any other item that I also own and love,  I do. But when it's everywhere, it's just not as unique and you might eventually get... tired of it? 

Also, when the bag's popularity drops, so do the asking prices for it on the preloved market.


----------



## BagLadyT

My new friend Neonoe in the backyard


----------



## Addicted to bags

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4669615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend Neonoe in the backyard


I had the exact same bag and in red


----------



## BagLadyT

Addicted to bags said:


> I had the exact same bag and in red



Why, “had” may I ask??


----------



## Addicted to bags

BagLadyT said:


> Why, “had” may I ask??


Sigh, it was stolen.


----------



## Katinahat

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4669615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend Neonoe in the backyard


Really like this bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Sigh, it was stolen.


What an awful thing to happen!


----------



## BagLadyT

Addicted to bags said:


> Sigh, it was stolen.



Some people!!!! I had an LV stolen at a nightclub (back in my clubbing days heehee). I put it down for a min and gone. Karma will get them!


----------



## BagLadyT

Katinahat said:


> Really like this bag.



Sometimes you just want to be able to fit all your stuff in your bag, ya know? This is great for that.


----------



## southernbelle43

I just received and am carrying my Deadly Ponies bucket bag. I searched for the perfect bucket for over two years and finally found it. DP bags are extremely high quality.  The leather is thick and full, yet soft as silk. The hardware is solid brass.  I love this bag! Here it is: Mr. Octo in the color Flint.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Sigh, it was stolen.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received and am carrying my Deadly Ponies bucket bag. I searched for the perfect bucket for over two years and finally found it. DP bags are extremely high quality.  The leather is thick and full, yet soft as silk. The hardware is solid brass.  I love this bag! Here it is: Mr. Octo in the color Flint.
> View attachment 4669665


Been looking at a few on preloved site Designer Wardrobe here in NZ...this brand is on my list.


----------



## Kimbashop

posesqueen said:


> Black oversized YSL Muse bag. My first (and pre-owned) Saint Laurent bag. I love it, even if it's no longer an "It bag!"


congrats, and great choice. I love this bag--it's a classic, regardless of whether or not it is an "it" bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received and am carrying my Deadly Ponies bucket bag. I searched for the perfect bucket for over two years and finally found it. DP bags are extremely high quality.  The leather is thick and full, yet soft as silk. The hardware is solid brass.  I love this bag! Here it is: Mr. Octo in the color Flint.
> View attachment 4669665


Gorgeous. Is this their deer nappa? I've been on their site a lot lately after getting bitten by the Gator Gang bug via @TotinScience .


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Been looking at a few on preloved site Designer Wardrobe here in NZ...this brand is on my list.


I highly recommend Deadly Ponies. This is the third one I have owned.  All three have been perfect. Everything about their products is top quality. They also have stellar customer service.  Not to mention the free and fastest shipping of anyone I have ever ordered from. I ordered this bag on line late Monday night here in the US and it came Wednesday around 1:30 p.m. from New Zealand to the middle of the US.  Unbelievable to me.  And this happens every time.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> I highly recommend Deadly Ponies. This is the third one I have owned.  All three have been perfect. Everything about their products is top quality. They also have stellar customer service.  Not to mention the free and fastest shipping of anyone I have ever ordered from. I ordered this bag on line late Monday night here in the US and it came Wednesday around 1:30 p.m. from New Zealand to the middle of the US.  Unbelievable to me.  And this happens every time.


Thats really quick....its takes me about 18 days just to get something from the states.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous. Is this their deer nappa? I've been on their site a lot lately after getting bitten by the Gator Gang bug via @TotinScience .


This is their bovine leather which they describe as a “robust leather“ that softens beautifully over time. But it is so silky soft now, I cannot imagine what it will be like later, lol. I highly recommend DP. Super high quality bags and stellar customer service.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Thats really quick....its takes me about 18 days just to get something from the states.


DHL moves at light speed!  I cannot figure out how they get through customs when my bags from Italy get stuck there for hours and sometimes days.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chanel natural beauty flap bag today


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Sigh, it was stolen.



So sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received and am carrying my Deadly Ponies bucket bag. I searched for the perfect bucket for over two years and finally found it. DP bags are extremely high quality.  The leather is thick and full, yet soft as silk. The hardware is solid brass.  I love this bag! Here it is: Mr. Octo in the color Flint.
> View attachment 4669665


I need to take a serious look at DP.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Pretty. Thanks for treating us to three of your beauties .





Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh I love the red hobo and your Massaccesi!!  Both leathers and colors are to die for!





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful red bags!
> C: I like your Massaccesi Iride and Cassie too!




Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I need to take a serious look at DP.


Yes you do!


----------



## southernbelle43

LilMissCutie said:


> Chanel natural beauty flap bag today


Wow. That is lovely.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Paige with rivets yesterday and today.


----------



## posesqueen

IntheOcean said:


> It's stunning, all that softness and stitches and details!
> 
> In my opinion, when a bag isn't as popular anymore and fewer people wear it, that's even better than when it was an 'It' bag. Not that I don't get excited whenever I see someone else wearing a bag or any other item that I also own and love,  I do. But when it's everywhere, it's just not as unique and you might eventually get... tired of it?
> 
> Also, when the bag's popularity drops, so do the asking prices for it on the preloved market.


Honestly this is why I am still considering a Chloe Paddington bag. I have always loved them and they are SO INEXPENSIVE and I still love the shape and look of it, plus it seems super functional. I just think they are so distinctive looking that they might be an obvious "Out" bag, if that makes sense?


----------



## Venessa84

Started wearing this lady Dior as soon as I picked her up


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Started wearing this lady Dior as soon as I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 4669946



This Lady is gorgeous—this color speaks to me .  And the hardware!!!!  I may even like this one more than your beautiful red Lady.  You are killing me (in a good way, lol) with all your beautiful newbies.


----------



## stylistbydesign

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received and am carrying my Deadly Ponies bucket bag. I searched for the perfect bucket for over two years and finally found it. DP bags are extremely high quality.  The leather is thick and full, yet soft as silk. The hardware is solid brass.  I love this bag! Here it is: Mr. Octo in the color Flint.
> View attachment 4669665



Oh, I was checking this bag out on their website just yesterday!  It looks so soft and amazing.  I’m waiting to see if they produce it in any brights.  Thanks for the up close pic and enjoy!


----------



## LilMissCutie

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow. That is lovely.



Thank you


----------



## diva7633

Valentino I found at Nordstrom Rack this weekend!!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This Lady is gorgeous—this color speaks to me .  And the hardware!!!!  I may even like this one more than your beautiful red Lady.  You are killing me (in a good way, lol) with all your beautiful newbies.



I feel the exact same way about this matte color/ hardware. It was one I couldn’t resist. Thank you so much for always being so sweet Minda!


----------



## IntheOcean

posesqueen said:


> Honestly this is why I am still considering a Chloe Paddington bag. I have always loved them and they are SO INEXPENSIVE and I still love the shape and look of it, plus it seems super functional. I just think they are so distinctive looking that they might be an obvious "Out" bag, if that makes sense?


You should definitely purchase a Paddington, I think. They're not exactly my cup of tea, but I agree wholeheartedly that they're beautiful, and they're pretty much a classic, even if they're not 'in fashion' currently and few people still wear them. They are functional and sooo deliciously mushy


----------



## IntheOcean

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4669615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend Neonoe in the backyard


Oh the red! Love it 



diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4670143
> View attachment 4670143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino I found at Nordstrom Rack this weekend!!


Nice find!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Started wearing this lady Dior as soon as I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 4669946


She's so pretty and lady like. 
Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness. 
Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness.
> Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".


Interesting shape! Pretty shade of red


----------



## Sunshine mama

I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
I got it for a steal!


----------



## southernbelle43

stylistbydesign said:


> Oh, I was checking this bag out on their website just yesterday!  It looks so soft and amazing.  I’m waiting to see if they produce it in any brights.  Thanks for the up close pic and enjoy!


I have been shopping DP for three years.  The only negative thing I can say is that they sell out quickly and often do not continue the same styles.  The first bag I really wanted was a deep green Fill n Zip that I saw posted on TPF.  I contacted them and asked of they had one and was told they did not and were not making that color now. 

If you are really interested in the bucket bag, I recommend you contact them through email.  A lady named Julia answered three emails form me within 24 hrs.    Ask if they plan more colors.


----------



## BagLadyT

IntheOcean said:


> Oh the red! Love it
> 
> Thanks friend!❤️
> 
> Nice find!


----------



## Katinahat

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4670143
> View attachment 4670143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino I found at Nordstrom Rack this weekend!!


That bag is way too cool for school!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness.
> Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".


Dooney....Alto leather.....and.....RED!!!!!!  
Thanks C for my dose of RED goodness!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness.
> Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".



I would definitely baby this red beauty too.  The DB Alto line is lovely


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Started wearing this lady Dior as soon as I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 4669946


LOVE this!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
> I got it for a steal!



This is a fantastic transformation—there is something so sweet and romantic about kisslock bags (maybe it’s in the name?).  Did you already own the strap or you had to buy one?  P.N. has really nice substantial leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is a fantastic transformation—there is something so sweet and romantic about kisslock bags (maybe it’s in the name?).  Did you already own the strap or you had to buy one?  P.N. has really nice substantial leather.


Thank you!
The short strap came with the bag to be used as a wristlet.  The long strap came with another bag.
I have changed out the strap since I took this picture with my Lv strap and added a luggage tag, and now I have a kisslock LV bag!
I'm thinking about getting more of these clutches to paint with bright colors! 
It's such a perfect small size. It fits a mini pochette and has more room for other doodads.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
> I got it for a steal!




You added the four gold belt loop clasps though your bags leather?
This is totally fantastic .... excellent job 

Bag is adorable too


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
> I got it for a steal!


You're so clever Smama! I love the look!


----------



## JenJBS

My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


Oooh it's looking particularly pretty today. Like it's in an awesome mood


----------



## leechiyong

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


Such a beauty!


----------



## leechiyong

Rooroo pouch today:


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> You added the four gold belt loop clasps though your bags leather?
> This is totally fantastic .... excellent job
> 
> Bag is adorable too


Yes! And thank you!



Addicted to bags said:


> You're so clever Smama! I love the look!


Thank you.  I love being called clever!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


I wish I could see this IRL. 
I could just imagine the color movement!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Rooroo pouch today:
> View attachment 4670437


I love it! 
Are you a Tiger?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


 It looks like a painting with all of the swirling colors.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I could see this IRL.
> I could just imagine the color movement!



I wish you could too, SM.  The color movement is fun to watch.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> It looks like a painting with all of the swirling colors.



Excellent way to describe it!


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Rooroo pouch today:
> View attachment 4670437



Such a unique and special bag!


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Such a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh it's looking particularly pretty today. Like it's in an awesome mood



Thank you!   I love the idea of bags having moods!  What a fun concept! It's insane how reactive to light this bag is. It looks like black patent leather in low light, but the second light hits it...   And it really does change look/mood depending on the light.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Coach Paige with rivets yesterday and today.



Love the edge that the rivets give this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
> I got it for a steal!



I am in awe of your talent for reworking bags. Have you thought of being a bag designer? Do you sell some of your creations?


----------



## IntheOcean

leechiyong said:


> Rooroo pouch today:
> View attachment 4670437


What a quirky little cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse today.  Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


This beauty is phenomenal .  Love all the gorgeous colors


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I need to take a serious look at DP.


Not to be an enabler, but the Australian dollar is lower to the US dollar today than it has been in 10 years... 0.66 to 1.00 dollar. I am not sure where you live though.


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Spy hobo...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This beauty is phenomenal .  Love all the gorgeous colors



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Spy hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4670716



The way you've staged this photo is amazing! Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ohmisseevee said:


> Not mine, sadly, but I was passing through Nordstrom and tried on this East-West crossbody bag by Strathberry. Love how it looks!


I LOVE your skirt!!


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> The way you've staged this photo is amazing! Love it!


The sun did all the work .


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Not to be an enabler, but the Australian dollar is lower to the US dollar today than it has been in 10 years... 0.66 to 1.00 dollar. I am not sure where you live though.


Canada, still a bit of a deal for me but I just bought two pre-loved Fendis...I did look on the website and strangely enough none of the styles spoke to me. Well, other than that bucket you bought, the leather on that looks great. I wish they had a great basic hobo...


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Not to be an enabler, but the Australian dollar is lower to the US dollar today than it has been in 10 years... 0.66 to 1.00 dollar. I am not sure where you live though.


Uh oh, I just took another look at your bag and boing ...what's the strap drop, they don't mention that on their website? Do you like the look of it when the drawstring isn't cinched? Any chance of a mod shot of it on the shoulder? And and and...


----------



## carterazo

IntheOcean said:


> Interesting shape! Pretty shade of red


Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> Dooney....Alto leather.....and.....RED!!!!!!
> Thanks C for my dose of RED goodness!


My pleasure! 



Iamminda said:


> I would definitely baby this red beauty too.  The DB Alto line is lovely


Thank you!  The alto leather scratches if you look at it too hard. 



JenJBS said:


> Love the edge that the rivets give this bag.


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> I turned this kisslock bag into a top handle crossbody bag!
> I got it for a steal!


Another one of your fab transformations!




muchstuff said:


> Fendi Spy hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4670716


The leather on these Spy bags is so yummy!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Uh oh, I just took another look at your bag and boing ...what's the strap drop, they don't mention that on their website? Do you like the look of it when the drawstring isn't cinched? Any chance of a mod shot of it on the shoulder? And and and...


Tomorrow morning I will take better photos and some mod shots. I like it better cinched, otherwise its just a tote bag. But it is so easy to cinch and uncinch, no problem.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness.
> Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".


 oh it's gorgeous! I always want one of these Alto bags in red whenever I see one!


----------



## muchstuff

carterazo said:


> Another one of your fab transformations!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather on these Spy bags is so yummy!


It is that!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Tomorrow morning I will take better photos and some mod shots. I like it better cinched, otherwise its just a tote bag. But it is so easy to cinch and uncinch, no problem.


Thanks, it may end up being another on my list, I really like the look of it!


----------



## msd_bags

MCM medium Klara today,


----------



## Katinahat

Keeping the blue theme. Still with Bayswater Tote. Only I need a tweed jacket and boots. No sunshine here! 


Apologies, I’m not so good at these modelling shots!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> MCM medium Klara today,
> View attachment 4670933


Loving the bag with the coordination of your nautical colours. A gorgeous  bag topping a very fresh outfit!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> Keeping the blue theme. Still with Bayswater Tote. Only I need a tweed jacket and boots. No sunshine here!
> View attachment 4670956
> 
> Apologies, I’m not so good at these modelling shots!


Wishing for some  for you Katinahat!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Loving the bag with the coordination of your nautical colours. A gorgeous  bag topping a very fresh outfit!


Thanks!! I also love your outfit! You know that if one is from the tropics (like me), one is easily drawn to coats and boots.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! I also love your outfit! You know that if one is from the tropics (like me), one is easily drawn to coats and boots.



I actually love wearing long boots (shout out to Duo Boots for wider calf fitting) from Autumn to Spring. I added to this outfit with a top layer of long Barbour coat over my tweed jacket, woolly hat and leather gloves. The wind is  blowing hard and it’s pouring with rain. 

There are obviously advantages to the varied seasons - need a wider range of clothes, shoes/boots and, of course, bags. 

The tropics sounds bliss though - very jealous!


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Wishing for some  for you Katinahat!


Thanks. Canary Islands holiday booked for April to bring the needed sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4670865


Love this bag in this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

msd_bags said:


> MCM medium Klara today,
> View attachment 4670933


How did you ever find the perfect shirt for your pretty blue MCM?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4670865


Gorgeous bag! Love the color


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Uh oh, I just took another look at your bag and boing ...what's the strap drop, they don't mention that on their website? Do you like the look of it when the drawstring isn't cinched? Any chance of a mod shot of it on the shoulder? And and and...


Some photos of the bag open and cinched.  Inside is a hook that can be used to secure the top.  I hooked it to take the open shot.  The bag is soft so it doesn’t stand up well, as you will note.  It looks so cute cinched up.  In the spirit of honesty it does not stay on the shoulder well, but I have very sloped shoulders, so I have the same problem with other bags.  The outstanding feature of Deadly Ponies bags is the leather, not the styles.  Although to me this is a really cute bucket bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

I moved out of the Deadly Ponies bag only because I change daily to use all my bags. Today this work of art by Marco Massaccesi.


----------



## Molly0

My companion for today.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Some photos of the bag open and cinched.  Inside is a hook that can be used to secure the top.  I hooked it to take the open shot.  The bag is soft so it doesn’t stand up well, as you will note.  It looks so cute cinched up.  In the spirit of honesty it does not stay on the shoulder well, but I have very sloped shoulders, so I have the same problem with other bags.  The outstanding feature of Deadly Ponies bags is the leather, not the styles.  Although to me this is a really cute bucket bag.
> View attachment 4671214
> View attachment 4671213
> 
> View attachment 4671216
> View attachment 4671217
> View attachment 4671218


Thanks for the mod shot ! Much bigger than I thought and I love it in that size. I'm really close to getting a DP but have my eye on the Gator Gang. Trying to choose between regular size and mini (which isn't so mini). 
I really like their slouchy, edgy styles; some of it feels punk to me, especially with the big zippers and leather texture found on the Gator Gang bag.


----------



## beachgirl38

My new to me Tom Ford Jennifer ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
> I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
> It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?



This is super cute — I also love the look of vanity cases as bags (but am too lazy/scared to make one work for me .  They all have inherent design flaws as handbags but they sure look so darn good).


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop, I just looked at the Gator Gang midi and you are right, it is really a midi size.  Cute bag.  The Mr. Armadillo midi was tiny.  I ended up selling it to TotinScience, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me Tom Ford Jennifer ❤️


That is a really neat looking bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
> I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
> It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?


That’s a gorgeous bag. Love the shape! ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Kimbashop, I just looked at the Gator Gang midi and you are right, it is really a midi size.  Cute bag.  The Mr. Armadillo midi was tiny.  I ended up selling it to TotinScience, lol.


Oh, that little exchange did not escape my bag-obsessed eyes! Such a cute bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me Tom Ford Jennifer ❤️


Such a beautiful style.


----------



## beachgirl38

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a really neat looking bag!


Thank you!! Yours is stunning!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Some photos of the bag open and cinched.  Inside is a hook that can be used to secure the top.  I hooked it to take the open shot.  The bag is soft so it doesn’t stand up well, as you will note.  It looks so cute cinched up.  In the spirit of honesty it does not stay on the shoulder well, but I have very sloped shoulders, so I have the same problem with other bags.  The outstanding feature of Deadly Ponies bags is the leather, not the styles.  Although to me this is a really cute bucket bag.
> View attachment 4671214
> View attachment 4671213
> 
> View attachment 4671216
> View attachment 4671217
> View attachment 4671218


Thanks, what a great-looking bag that is! Yeah to the double handles. I don't know if too many bags with double handles where they stay up well.


----------



## beachgirl38

Kimbashop said:


> Such a beautiful style.


Thank you!!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, what a great-looking bag that is! Yeah to the double handles. I don't know if too many bags with double handles where they stay up well.


Someone told me to cross them and they stay up a little better.  I usually walk around sort of holding the straps when a bag is on my shoulder, if that makes sense, so it doesn’t bother me that much.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
> I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
> It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?



No, it doesn't. Not when the bag is this cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is super cute — I also love the look of vanity cases as bags (but am too lazy/scared to make one work for me .  They all have inherent design flaws as handbags but they sure look so darn good).


Thank you IM! I was sort of hesitant too, but I thought that if it didn't work for me one way or another, I could actually use it as a cosmetic bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> That’s a gorgeous bag. Love the shape! ❤️


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> No, it doesn't. Not when the bag is this cute!


Thank you for the answer! Isn't it funny how it's so much easier to forgive the cute one's transgressions?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
> I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
> It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?


Smama I love your taste and the Gucci vanity case!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Smama I love your taste and the Gucci vanity case!


Thank you AB! 
That means a lot coming from YOU, the Queen of good taste!


----------



## IntheOcean

beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me Tom Ford Jennifer ❤️


Cute and practical! Love it. Congratulations!


----------



## beachgirl38

IntheOcean said:


> Cute and practical! Love it. Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you AB!
> That means a lot coming from YOU, the Queen of good taste!


No, no. I am but an apprentice to you in good taste


----------



## southernbelle43

beachgirl38 said:


> Thank you!! Yours is stunning!


Thank YOU.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> oh it's gorgeous! I always want one of these Alto bags in red whenever I see one!


Thank you! All the alto bags look best in red imo.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I moved out of the Deadly Ponies bag only because I change daily to use all my bags. Today this work of art by Marco Massaccesi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671247


Truly a stunner!


----------



## carterazo

MK today


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> MK today


Truly lovely tote carterazo!


----------



## Katinahat

carterazo said:


> MK today


What a fabulous design!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4671534


Love this picture Shelby . You always find such interesting backgrounds and props


----------



## Dmurphy1

BlueCherry said:


> View attachment 4670865


A real beauty  !!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone told me to cross them and they stay up a little better.  I usually walk around sort of holding the straps when a bag is on my shoulder, if that makes sense, so it doesn’t bother me that much.


Crossing does help a bit but I find they still tend to slide when I move around. I just put up with it.


----------



## charlottawill

leechiyong said:


> Took my Rooroo pouch out to sushi:
> View attachment 4643032


This is so cute. Can I ask how much it holds? Is there a wrist strap?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No, no. I am but an apprentice to you in good taste


You know you are sweeeeet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> MK today


Very fresh and pretty!



Addicted to bags said:


> Truly lovely tote carterazo!


I agree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4671534


Such a cool picture Shelby!
Why did you have the hood open???


----------



## leechiyong

charlottawill said:


> This is so cute. Can I ask how much it holds? Is there a wrist strap?


Thank you!  It holds a fair amount as long as it’s flat, which is nice for tucking in my laptop bag.  There’s a card slot on the interior too.  There’s no wrist strap; I typically hand carry it.


----------



## BlueCherry

Dmurphy1 said:


> A real beauty  !!



Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

carterazo said:


> MK today


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today, chilling after my mani/pedi with my pink mini and Bloom slides.


----------



## charlottawill

westvillage said:


> This is one of my deep winter bags… bags that can fit over any coat, big enough to hold a hat and gloves stuffed inside and generally are rugged for unexpected weather. So this weekend, out and about the city, I used this older LV epi. It’s always in my Jan-March lineup and I also grab it for going out to dinner. It’s surprisingly light and comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 4662069


I am so over LV Mono but that is a beautiful and classic bag. Enjoy her for many years!


----------



## charlottawill

Addicted to bags said:


> My pre-Valentine's Day bag and also at Costco today like @jbags07.
> 
> View attachment 4665136
> View attachment 4665137


I'm not a red person but that's a beautiful bag and a very pretty color.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today, chilling after my mani/pedi with my pink mini and Bloom slides.



Love your beautiful pink mini paired with your grey top .  Happy Weekend DM .


----------



## Venessa84

Rocking my LV Capucines all day


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870



Looks so cute on you .  I LOVE heather grey and would be so tempted if it were a lot bigger.  I owned the classic Willis before but didn’t like the raw leather interior.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today, chilling after my mani/pedi with my pink mini and Bloom slides.


Pretty toes, slides and Chanel


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Looks so cute on you .  I LOVE heather grey and would be so tempted if it were a lot bigger.  I owned the classic Willis before but didn’t like the raw leather interior.




This spring collection is going to be the death of me. I'm ordering a ton of the archival designs!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Looks so cute on you .  I LOVE heather grey and would be so tempted if it were a lot bigger.  I owned the classic Willis before but didn’t like the raw leather interior.


You mean you didn't like the suede interior. These have smooth leather lining. I bet you'll like these in the regular size!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> You mean you didn't like the suede interior. These have smooth leather lining. I bet you'll like these in the regular size!



Yep, sacrilegious (lol) to not like that lining (I don’t think it’s suede, just unlined leather?).  I would love the smooth lining of the new one but the large doesn’t come in heather grey (the large is not quite big enough but I am willing to “downsize” for it).  Plus as you know, I am on a real ban this time.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870



The contrasting topstitching is fabulous on your new bag! [emoji175]


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4671534


Now that's a wholesome photo!  (I love cars)


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870


Looking good as ever Addicted to bags! Lovely bag. 

I’ve got a grey bag too and I find it a really versatile colour that goes with everything. It’s a large work bag and I have to look after the corners a bit more than my black work bags though. Yours is crossbody and more structured so you shouldn’t have that issue.


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> Rocking my LV Capucines all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671838


Beautiful bag! Love the combination of snakeskin and pebbled leather.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today, chilling after my mani/pedi with my pink mini and Bloom slides.


Fabulous look and very jealous of your pink Chanel. Very brave to take it anywhere near a fresh manicure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Picard bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870


Really really nice!
Such a relaxed look I love it!
Wait till winter 2020! C is coming out with boxy bags! My weakness! I'm hoping I don't love all of them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Rocking my LV Capucines all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671838


You are making me drool and there's no food in sight.


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Amberley going weekend causal with Sketchers Roadies and skinny black NYDJ.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Mini Amberley going weekend causal with Sketchers Roadies and skinny black NYDJ.
> 
> View attachment 4672021


Such a pretty little thing! Love the color and the leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Amberley going weekend causal with Sketchers Roadies and skinny black NYDJ.
> 
> View attachment 4672021


I love this bag!
I have a bag sort of like this that's vintage. I need to post it here.
Yours is a lot prettier of course,  and pristine! Mine's definitely vintage looking.


----------



## posesqueen

Marc Jacobs cream softshot 21 this morning for watching rugby at the bar. Switching to my oversize YSL Muse tonight for dinner with my in laws.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

MCM Bucket bag today


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!
> I have a bag sort of like this that's vintage. I need to post it here.
> Yours is a lot prettier of course,  and pristine! Mine's definitely vintage looking.


Oh I’d love to see your vintage bag please.  

DH gave me this one a couple of years ago. I’ve not used it much as it is very small. Only takes a phone, small wallet and keys (or sunglasses at a push) but it is lovely. It has a pretty interior too...


----------



## Katinahat

posesqueen said:


> Marc Jacobs cream softshot 21 this morning for watching rugby at the bar. Switching to my oversize YSL Muse tonight for dinner with my in laws.


Very nice bags! I keep looking at these Marc Jacobs bags in store. Something about them keeps drawing me back. Does it fit much inside?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> MCM Bucket bag today
> View attachment 4672035


Love that strap with the bag. Did the strap come with the bag?


----------



## posesqueen

Katinahat said:


> Very nice bags! I keep looking at these Marc Jacobs bags in store. Something about them keeps drawing me back. Does it fit much inside?


I currently have my Kindle paperwhite, old Nexus 7 tablet, a small zip card wallet, my ray bans (in the case), a portable charger, my phone, and a powder foundation compact in the bag. Everything fits perfectly. Honestly it fits a lot more than I thought it would.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Love that strap with the bag. Did the strap come with the bag?



Thank you Yes it came with this strap and  with a shorter shoulder leather strap


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> MCM Bucket bag today
> View attachment 4672035


Your bucket bag is so cutie....one of my favorite shapes to carry!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Super casual today with my Paul Smith belt bag......seems appropriate, since I have to run to the fabric store and the hardware store.


----------



## Katinahat

posesqueen said:


> I currently have my Kindle paperwhite, old Nexus 7 tablet, a small zip card wallet, my ray bans (in the case), a portable charger, my phone, and a powder foundation compact in the bag. Everything fits perfectly. Honestly it fits a lot more than I thought it would.


That is good and also more than I thought! Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Fabulous look and very jealous of your pink Chanel. Very brave to take it anywhere near a fresh manicure.


Thank you, Katinahat. I know, but I was very careful with it in the salon and they even gave me a clean white towel to place it on. 


Iamminda said:


> Love your beautiful pink mini paired with your grey top .  Happy Weekend DM .


Thank you, sweet IM. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Pretty toes, slides and Chanel


Thank you, Atb. You are very kind.


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Mini Amberley going weekend causal with Sketchers Roadies and skinny black NYDJ.
> 
> View attachment 4672021


So cute.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870


What a great bag and the color and leather look so luxe. 
PS. I also really like your sneakers.


----------



## beachgirl38

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4671534


Omg yess!! Old school RM❤️❤️❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Super casual today with my Paul Smith belt bag......seems appropriate, since I have to run to the fabric store and the hardware store.
> View attachment 4672092


Love your bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> MCM Bucket bag today
> View attachment 4672035


Love the leather and the print!  Beautiful bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Really really nice!
> Such a relaxed look I love it!
> Wait till winter 2020! C is coming out with boxy bags! My weakness! I'm hoping I don't love all of them.


Boxy bags in the winter  I can't take any more. Wait to see how many I got from the Spring collection.... so far! The collection has only been about 25% released!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> Mini Amberley going weekend causal with Sketchers Roadies and skinny black NYDJ.
> 
> View attachment 4672021


Is that a purple shade? I love purple!


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> MK today



I love this bag!!! I’m sad I missed out buying it. And your bag is an excellent condition!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Super casual today with my Paul Smith belt bag......seems appropriate, since I have to run to the fabric store and the hardware store.
> View attachment 4672092


Is that the Paul Smith your DD noticed a naked lady on? 
Have fun with your project and hopefully your in the final stretch  And I like the overalls too. Very professional looking for projects


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> What a great bag and the color and leather look so luxe.
> PS. I also really like your sneakers.


Thank you sweet DM. Unfortunately those are more like "show" sneakers and not that comfy


----------



## kbell

Great little errand bag ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a purple shade? I love purple!


It is! It’s called Dark Violet Embossed Lizard. It’s my only purple bag but I’m rather a purple fan too. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

kbell said:


> Great little errand bag ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672309


What a totally fabulous backpack!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


Great bag! What funky leather! I’ve got a little Coach wallet that’s in very similar colour and finish.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry.


I love their metallic leather! Your Dreamer is an absolute eye-catcher of the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Great bag! What funky leather! I’ve got a little Coach wallet that’s in very similar colour and finish.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> I love their metallic leather! Your Dreamer is an absolute eye-catcher of the bag.



Thanks!   Totally agree that Coach has great metallic leather.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Super casual today with my Paul Smith belt bag......seems appropriate, since I have to run to the fabric store and the hardware store.
> View attachment 4672092



Only you can pull off such a great look in overalls .   Looking real good while working hard


----------



## Sunshine mama

This again.  I love it so much.
It's really interesting because I have received more compliments on this bag in about a week's time than all my bags combined as long as I've owned them.
Maybe all my other bags are hideous?


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> Great little errand bag ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672309


Looks good! Is this the new model?


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This again.  I love it so much.
> It's really interesting because I have received more compliments on this bag in about a week's time than all my bags combined as long as I've owned them.
> Maybe all my other bags are hideous?


I’m certain that isn’t the case! More that this is just gorgeous with its iconic colouring and pattern yet in an interesting shape which catches the eye. I can see it’s really special.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This again.  I love it so much.
> It's really interesting because I have received more compliments on this bag in about a week's time than all my bags combined as long as I've owned them.
> Maybe all my other bags are hideous?



All your other bags are about as far from hideous as it's possible to get. You have an extraordinary collection!


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks good! Is this the new model?


It is! Good eye


----------



## kbell

Katinahat said:


> What a totally fabulous backpack!


Thank you! Such a fun running around bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe all my other bags are hideous?



Nope.  All your bags ARE beautiful .  Likely answer is that this G vanity is so unique and attractive that people can’t help but to compliment you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I’m certain that isn’t the case! More that this is just gorgeous with its iconic colouring and pattern yet in an interesting shape which catches the eye. I can see it’s really special.





JenJBS said:


> All your other bags are about as far from hideous as it's possible to get. You have an extraordinary collection!





Iamminda said:


> Nope.  All your bags ARE beautiful .  Likely answer is that this G vanity is so unique and attractive that people can’t help but to compliment you


Thank you ladies!
I wish there were a way to "love" all your kind statements here.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Now that's a wholesome photo!  (I love cars)


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool picture Shelby!
> Why did you have the hood open???





Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool picture Shelby!
> Why did you have the hood open???


Flushing the radiator!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture Shelby . You always find such interesting backgrounds and props


Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your bag!


Thank you RDN!  [emoji175] I was super attracted to this print and the colors. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the Paul Smith your DD noticed a naked lady on?
> Have fun with your project and hopefully your in the final stretch  And I like the overalls too. Very professional looking for projects


Nekkid lady bag!!  And no one asked me if I needed help in the hardware store, so I *felt* professional. [emoji23] Thank you for your project wishes—-curtains are finally done,  and I need an adult beverage! [emoji6]



Iamminda said:


> Only you can pull off such a great look in overalls .   Looking real good while working hard


Thanks IM....I was all about the comfort, and trying to look like I know what I’m doing.  Overalls mean business!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

Addicted to bags said:


> Truly lovely tote carterazo!





Katinahat said:


> What a fabulous design!





Sunshine mama said:


> Very fresh and pretty!
> 
> 
> I agree!





Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty bag.



Thanks so much, ladies! It's my favorite MK to date.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> All your other bags are about as far from hideous as it's possible to get. You have an extraordinary collection!


+100,000,000


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa is braving the wind, rain and sleet today accompanied by pink Timberlands and a woolly hat!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Alexa is braving the wind, rain and sleet today accompanied by pink Timberlands and a woolly hat!
> 
> View attachment 4672921


Beautiful bag!!  And look at that leather!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> +100,000,000


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Flushing the radiator!


You can flush the radiator?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Super casual today with my Paul Smith belt bag......seems appropriate, since I have to run to the fabric store and the hardware store.
> View attachment 4672092


Now I want a pair of  black overalls!
But I'm sure yours is a high end designer pair!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Facing rain and storm with this one today:


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Alexa is braving the wind, rain and sleet today accompanied by pink Timberlands and a woolly hat!
> 
> View attachment 4672921


Such a pretty Alexa! Hope it's doing good after having been through all that.



Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Facing rain and storm with this one today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673031


Beauty! 

It looks like the weather's been bad all across the globe today, not just here where I am  Glad I didn't have to go out today, hehe.


----------



## westvillage

Happy Sunday everyone! Or Monday on the other side of the globe.

Last week I bought this pre-loved but perfect Bally at a flea. My last name begins with B and has a lot of B’s in it so I fell for the B clasp (along with the great price) and I’ve been using her quite a bit this week to get to know her quirks. We’re bonding well except that this bag has a classic shoulder strap with a 16 inch drop. I’ll have to change it for a crossbody but the fitting for the strap is challenging and the strap is sewn in. There’s not much room for creativity of strap choice either ... plus she’s a staid and sober bag so she’ll need a little personality added somehow. Working on it ... gonna channel Sunshine Mama


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Now I want a pair of  black overalls!
> But I'm sure yours is a high end designer pair!



Good call on the black overalls!  I have a black pair that are more “fashion” overalls with a skinny leg.  This pair is from Gap, a few years back.  Just don’t forget and wear them to the airport, like I did!  I had to be specially wanded, because of all the metal on the buckles.  [emoji23][emoji51]


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Alexa is braving the wind, rain and sleet today accompanied by pink Timberlands and a woolly hat!
> 
> View attachment 4672921


Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Or Monday on the other side of the globe.
> 
> Last week I bought this pre-loved but perfect Bally at a flea. My last name begins with B and has a lot of B’s in it so I fell for the B clasp (along with the great price) and I’ve been using her quite a bit this week to get to know her quirks. We’re bonding well except that this bag has a classic shoulder strap with a 16 inch drop. I’ll have to change it for a crossbody but the fitting for the strap is challenging and the strap is sewn in. There’s not much room for creativity of strap choice either ... plus she’s a staid and sober bag so she’ll need a little personality added somehow. Working on it ... gonna channel Sunshine Mama
> View attachment 4673080


The gleam on that leather.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Good call on the black overalls!  I have a black pair that are more “fashion” overalls with a skinny leg.  This pair is from Gap, a few years back.  Just don’t forget and wear them to the airport, like I did!  I had to be specially wanded, because of all the metal on the buckles.  [emoji23][emoji51]


----------



## IntheOcean

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Or Monday on the other side of the globe.
> 
> Last week I bought this pre-loved but perfect Bally at a flea. My last name begins with B and has a lot of B’s in it so I fell for the B clasp (along with the great price) and I’ve been using her quite a bit this week to get to know her quirks. We’re bonding well except that this bag has a classic shoulder strap with a 16 inch drop. I’ll have to change it for a crossbody but the fitting for the strap is challenging and the strap is sewn in. There’s not much room for creativity of strap choice either ... plus she’s a staid and sober bag so she’ll need a little personality added somehow. Working on it ... gonna channel Sunshine Mama
> View attachment 4673080


What a beautiful bag! I love the B buckle. Hope you'll be able to customize the strap to your liking. IMO, all straps on all bags should be detachable and adjustable!


----------



## JenJBS

Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.


This looks like a magazine  photo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Good call on the black overalls!  I have a black pair that are more “fashion” overalls with a skinny leg.  This pair is from Gap, a few years back.  Just don’t forget and wear them to the airport, like I did!  I had to be specially wanded, because of all the metal on the buckles.  [emoji23][emoji51]


Yikes! A nightmare.  Unless you like being wanded(just kidding) LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Facing rain and storm with this one today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673031


So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks like a magazine  photo.



 Thank you for the lovely compliment.  Much appreciated. I have a major weakness for beautiful wooden tables.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment.  Much appreciated. I have a major weakness for beautiful wooden tables.


Is it yours?


----------



## westvillage

Dextersmom said:


> The gleam on that leather.



Thank you so much


----------



## elisabettaverde

Church outfit today with Gucci Soho.... first pic is the true color.  One of the best leathers around in my opinion; too bad it isn’t produced anymore.  Lately I’m more interested in searching for older, higher quality styles on the pre-loved market than keeping up with new trends.  This is one I’m keeping in mind.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.


Very glam


----------



## westvillage

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.



Bag watching in church! I would adore seeing this bon bon  ...  HELLO ...  i’m awake and alive now so my attention for EVERYTHING is way up. A win-win for church


----------



## westvillage

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful bag! I love the B buckle. Hope you'll be able to customize the strap to your liking. IMO, all straps on all bags should be detachable and adjustable!



Thanks so much. I agree.  It’s fun and freeing to switch up straps and it should be an easy thing to do...just a matter of course.


----------



## muchstuff

Chanel Diamond Stitch Hobo, had her up for sale but I think I'm going to keep her...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it yours?



Yes, it's one of mine. Here's what the whole table looks like.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Chanel Diamond Stitch Hobo, had her up for sale but I think I'm going to keep her...
> 
> View attachment 4673407



She's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Very glam



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

westvillage said:


> Bag watching in church! I would adore seeing this bon bon  ...  HELLO ...  i’m awake and alive now so my attention for EVERYTHING is way up. A win-win for church



What a great attitude! Thanks!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This Chanel is beautiful, and so practical for daily use.  What year is it from? 


muchstuff said:


> Chanel Diamond Stitch Hobo, had her up for sale but I think I'm going to keep her...
> 
> View attachment 4673407


----------



## mrs.JC

Wore my nude Tory Burch Fleming on a rare warm day to meetup with a friend for coffee.  

Love this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!


----------



## Katinahat

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448


Wow! Some breakfast view. Lovely bag to take along to such an event!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Some breakfast view. Lovely bag to take along to such an event!


Hi Katinhat!
I couldn't stop looking at the view! 
Thanks very much!


----------



## IntheOcean

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous view!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous view!


Hi IntheOcean!
Thanks very much!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448



Beautiful bag.  Beautiful view.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag.  Beautiful view.


Hi JenJBS!
I loved the view!
Thanks!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448



Looks like a gorgeous day!  And that strap is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.





elisabettaverde said:


> Church outfit today with Gucci Soho.... first pic is the true color.  One of the best leathers around in my opinion; too bad it isn’t produced anymore.  Lately I’m more interested in searching for older, higher quality styles on the pre-loved market than keeping up with new trends.  This is one I’m keeping in mind.
> View attachment 4673349
> View attachment 4673351



No church I went to ever had such wonderful bags or clothing! Might explain why I haven’t been in a while. 

Lovely bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> No church I went to ever had such wonderful bags or clothing! Might explain why I haven’t been in a while.
> 
> Lovely bags!



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Looks like a gorgeous day!  And that strap is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Hi SBD! 
It really is a gorgeous day! 
Thanks! I love the strap!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448


Hope you had a yummy breakfast RN. Did you remember to take pics of the food for the food thread?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it's one of mine. Here's what the whole table looks like.


Lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> She's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

elisabettaverde said:


> This Chanel is beautiful, and so practical for daily use.  What year is it from?


I have no idea...bought it pre-loved and I really don't know much about Chanel at all, although I have three Chanel bags.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448



Such a gorgeous view for you and your beautiful Carly


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Chanel Diamond Stitch Hobo, had her up for sale but I think I'm going to keep her...
> 
> View attachment 4673407



This looks so pretty — love the look of the leather (distressed calfskin?)!!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope you had a yummy breakfast RN. Did you remember to take pics of the food for the food thread?


Hi ATB! 
Breakfast was yummy! No, I didn't. It was a retirement breakfast party for a friend. After I took Carly's picture I started socializing and completely forgot.



Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous view for you and your beautiful Carly


Hi Minda! 
It was a perfect day for enjoying the view! Thanks! I really enjoy carrying Carly!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.


Ooo!  And I love the way you staged the photo!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment.  Much appreciated. I have a major weakness for beautiful wooden tables.


So do I! I just love wooden furniture and art.


----------



## elisabettaverde

muchstuff said:


> I have no idea...bought it pre-loved and I really don't know much about Chanel at all, although I have three Chanel bags.



No problem,  I have two pre-loved Chanels I’m estimating to be from around 2010? that are similar to yours.  I’m always on the hunt for an older, “everyday” Chanel that’s not a special occasion bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Ooo!  And I love the way you staged the photo!



Thank you for the sweet compliment!  I really appreciate it! So nice to 'meet' someone else who loves wood.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have no idea...bought it pre-loved and I really don't know much about Chanel at all, although I have three Chanel bags.


Such a stunning hobo!  Looks silky.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This looks so pretty — love the look of the leather (distressed calfskin?)!!


I know next to nothing about Chanel and quite frankly haven't sent much time trying to find out anything about the bags I own. I did ask on the Chanel thread but didn't get any answers there.


----------



## Molly0

off white today.


----------



## Jeny09

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I went  overboard with the hearts.


Loveeeee this bag @Sunshine mama 
What a cutie charms!


----------



## kbell

It’s a blue day


----------



## mrs.JC

Second day in a row with my nude Fleming, this time at the office hanging out with my office plants.


----------



## IntheOcean

kbell said:


> It’s a blue day
> View attachment 4673862


Such a pretty MAB! Love the leather and the color and how slouchy it is. 



mrs.JC said:


> Second day in a row with my nude Fleming, this time at the office hanging out with my office plants.


I've always liked TB  Love the color of this Fleming and how they did the stitching at the bottom half of the bag.


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo, Bon Bon. A much more formal bag than required for church, but since I don't have many fancy events in my life, if I want to get my money's worth from this purse, it's going to church sometimes.


I don't blame you. This is gorgeous.♡


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448


I love seeing your pictures of the city. We were just in Arizona where there is a small version of the Golden Gate bridge out in the desert. Someone told me they built that first to test the design.


----------



## whateve

My newest Coach bag


----------



## Venessa84

whateve said:


> My newest Coach bag



What a pretty pink!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I love seeing your pictures of the city. We were just in Arizona where there is a small version of the Golden Gate bridge out in the desert. Someone told me they built that first to test the design.


Hi WE! 
Thanks! I'm still in awe of the city and the views! That's interesting, I didn't know that!


----------



## whateve

Venessa84 said:


> What a pretty pink!


Thank you! I've been looking for a crossbody in this color for a very long time.


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi WE!
> Thanks! I'm still in awe of the city and the views! That's interesting, I didn't know that!


I didn't either. I just realized that it isn't too far from London Bridge in Lake Havasu.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> I don't blame you. This is gorgeous.♡



Thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

My companion for the week


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> off white today.
> View attachment 4673736





kbell said:


> It’s a blue day
> View attachment 4673862





mrs.JC said:


> Second day in a row with my nude Fleming, this time at the office hanging out with my office plants.



Lots of lovely bags today!


----------



## Katinahat

themeanreds said:


> My companion for the week
> View attachment 4674083


What an attractive bag! I really like this Coach bag lock style.


----------



## houseof999

My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeny09 said:


> Loveeeee this bag @Sunshine mama
> What a cutie charms!


Thank you Jeny09! Yeah it's super comfy and holds a lot for being tiny.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.
> View attachment 4674126


This is such a cool bag in this bright red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> My newest Coach bag


Oh wow what a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kbell said:


> It’s a blue day
> View attachment 4673862


Love this navy blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Wore my nude Tory Burch Fleming on a rare warm day to meetup with a friend for coffee.
> 
> Love this bag!


Sounds fun! Especially with a cute bag!
For me, a cute bag always makes an outing just more fun! I guess that's why I'm on TPF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it's one of mine. Here's what the whole table looks like.


It's  a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Carly at a breakfast buffet this afternoon at the Golden Gate Yacht Club. This time the bridge was not hidden by fog! It's a beautiful day in the city!
> View attachment 4673448


Wow !!!
I can only wish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Bag watching in church! I would adore seeing this bon bon  ...  HELLO ...  i’m awake and alive now so my attention for EVERYTHING is way up. A win-win for church


I know what you mean. I am constantly looking at my bag at church. I know.


----------



## Molly0

themeanreds said:


> My companion for the week
> View attachment 4674083


Love this!


----------



## stylistbydesign

houseof999 said:


> My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.
> View attachment 4674126



She is a very sophisticated lady, H999!  [emoji7] What a cool shape.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool bag in this bright red!





stylistbydesign said:


> She is a very sophisticated lady, H999!  [emoji7] What a cool shape.


Thank you ladies! I couldn't resist the shape once I saw it!  Didn't even know it existed and only found it through RM's IG ad for extra 30% off sale!  I need to start an extra purse fund for surprise purchases.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you ladies! I couldn't resist the shape once I saw it!  Didn't even know it existed and only found it through RM's IG ad for extra 30% off sale!  I need to start an extra purse fund for surprise purchases.


Oh dear! EXTRA 30% off? Wow


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh dear! EXTRA 30% off? Wow


It was. The extra 30 off sale ended but it's still available for $149 and also available in light blue croc embossed leather for $129!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.
> View attachment 4674126


Very cute and love the unusual shape house!  
Catch RN though.....


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cute and love the unusual shape house!
> Catch RN though.....


Today you get to catch RN! My hands are full!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Today you get to catch RN! My hands are full!



Ok deal, but she needs to come on the tpf site by 3 pm PST


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow !!!
> I can only wish!


Hi SM! 
I feel very blessed to enjoy this view as often as I can.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.
> View attachment 4674126





Addicted to bags said:


> Very cute and love the unusual shape house!
> Catch RN though.....





houseof999 said:


> Today you get to catch RN! My hands are full!





Addicted to bags said:


> Ok deal, but she needs to come on the tpf site by 3 pm PST


I made it with 17 minutes to spare! House, your bag is !
Okay, ATB catch me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another beautiful day! I decided to take the ferry back to Oakland. Poor Carly keeps getting upstaged by bridges. She's wearing a crossbody strap I ordered from J. Crew almost 2 years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's  a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Just saw this 





houseof999 said:


> My new RM Pippa Mini Dome Satchel.
> View attachment 4674126


It’s a lovely bag. Shape is fabulous. 

I just saw it in the Zalando website about an hour ago. I couldn’t think where I’d seen it but it was on TPF of course!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katinahat

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beautiful day! I decided to take the ferry back to Oakland. Poor Carly keeps getting upstaged by bridges. She's wearing a crossbody strap I ordered from J. Crew almost 2 years ago.
> View attachment 4674179
> View attachment 4674180


Look at that view, that sunny day and your gorgeous bag again. I can only dream...


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I made it with 17 minutes to spare! House, your bag is !
> Okay, ATB catch me!


I'm here and ready for you RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm here and ready for you RN


 Thanks ATB!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katinahat said:


> Look at that view, that sunny day and your gorgeous bag again. I can only dream...


Hi K! 
Living here had been my dream for a long time! Sometimes I still think I'm dreaming!
Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.


----------



## Kimbashop

I need to start an extra purse fund for surprise purchases. :facepalm:/QUOTE said:
			
		

> This.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was draw.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy Birthday! 
I love your bag and your OOTD!


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I love your bag and your OOTD!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy Birthday! I'm a big Balenciaga and Ugg fan. I'd love to see your sneakers.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I made it with 17 minutes to spare! House, your bag is !
> Okay, ATB catch me!






Addicted to bags said:


> I'm here and ready for you RN



Thanks for keeping her safe ATB!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beautiful day! I decided to take the ferry back to Oakland. Poor Carly keeps getting upstaged by bridges. She's wearing a crossbody strap I ordered from J. Crew almost 2 years ago.
> View attachment 4674179
> View attachment 4674180


I'm so jealous of your views!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222



Happy Birthday!   She's a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


You and your City look GORGEOUS!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beautiful day! I decided to take the ferry back to Oakland. Poor Carly keeps getting upstaged by bridges. She's wearing a crossbody strap I ordered from J. Crew almost 2 years ago.
> View attachment 4674179
> View attachment 4674180



Gorgeous view and bag .  You know what I miss about riding the bay ferry (a lifetime ago)?  Coffee and donuts, lol (not sure if they still serve both).


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222



This is such a beautiful Bal (I wish I owned a Vibrato).  You picked an excellent first designer bag.  Happy Birthday .  Hope to see your new Ugg sneakers soon.


----------



## houseof999

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy birthday!  Love your bag with silver tone hardware!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.



What a pretty OOTD DM .  This happy color looks so good on you — as is your stylish denim jacket (it’s not easy to rock a denim jacket like you do ).


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Very chic my dear!!!


----------



## Angielove410

pmburk said:


> Chloe Lexa in my passenger seat.


Hi! Love your bag! What year was this purchased? Looking to get my first Chloe in this style. Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Happy Birthday! I'm a big Balenciaga and Ugg fan. I'd love to see your sneakers.





JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday!   She's a beauty!





Dextersmom said:


> You and your City look GORGEOUS!!  Happy Birthday!





Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful Bal (I wish I owned a Vibrato).  You picked an excellent first designer bag.  Happy Birthday .  Hope to see your new Ugg sneakers soon.





southernbelle43 said:


> Very chic my dear!!!



thank you, all, for your kind words. I will stage a Bal and Ugg shot soon. @Dextersmom has inspired me with her fab bag and sneaker pics.      The silver is so fun. DH laughed when I told him that THIS is what I bought myself for my bday.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy Birthday Kimbashop!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.


Hi DM  Rouge Tomate is so cheerful and bright! And I'm digging your jean jacket with your Chanel brooch


----------



## Addicted to bags

Angielove410 said:


> Hi! Love your bag! What year was this purchased? Looking to get my first Chloe in this style. Thank you!



Welcome to TPF!  And this thread


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy Birthday . And such a great choice for a City!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222



Birthdays should totally be announced!  [emoji4] Hope it was a great one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi DM  Rouge Tomate is so cheerful and bright! And I'm digging your jean jacket with your Chanel brooch





Iamminda said:


> What a pretty OOTD DM .  This happy color looks so good on you — as is your stylish denim jacket (it’s not easy to rock a denim jacket like you do ).


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.


Fabulous bag, outfit styling and I totally love the room you take your modelling shots in!


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy birthday! Gorgeous bag and you look completely fabulous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.


Hi DM! 
This color makes me happy too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous view and bag .  You know what I miss about riding the bay ferry (a lifetime ago)?  Coffee and donuts, lol (not sure if they still serve both).


Hi Minda! 
Thanks! The ferry I was on had an area set up like a bar, where you can buy drinks and food.  I glanced at it on the way to my seat. I'll have to check it out next time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy birthday! That's a beautiful Bal, gal!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.



Happy Birthday


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Happy Birthday!  That Bal is stunning! The leather is just


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> For my Birthday (yes, I'm announcing it!), I am carrying one of my favorite bags, and my very first designer bag. I didn't get into the world of bags until late in life, and Balenciaga was one of the first designers to which I was drawn.  I felt it really spoke to my "vibe". Here is my Balenciaga City in pebbled calf (Vibrato), with palladium hardware. Missing from the pic are my very cool Ugg SILVER sneakers with white lug soles that I bought about an hour after I took these pics! Works well with the shiny palladium.
> 
> View attachment 4674221
> View attachment 4674222


Hope you had a great Birthday  !! This bag is perfection  !!!


----------



## misstrine85

Switched to my spring-summer workbag: my beige Longchamp Planetes (I use my black Planetes for autumn-winter) ❤️


----------



## pmburk

Cibolo bison tote by Loma Vista of Texas.


----------



## TotinScience

Arayla’s espresso butter leather Harlow - the best hobo out there!


----------



## pmburk

Angielove410 said:


> Hi! Love your bag! What year was this purchased? Looking to get my first Chloe in this style. Thank you!



I bought it last year preloved on Fashionphile.


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DM!
> This color makes me happy too!


Thank you, RdN. 


Katinahat said:


> Fabulous bag, outfit styling and I totally love the room you take your modelling shots in!


Thank you, Katinahat.


----------



## Katinahat

Still with Bayswater Tote for work this week. What can I say, it’s only a week old.


----------



## houseof999

Rainy day red today


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day red today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674820


I love rainy day red!


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day red today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674820


Lovely bag. I really like the gold metal tag rather than the leather one - more luxurious!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I love rainy day red!


Found you a new handy pet! It's coming to rescue you!


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.



That is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Rainy day red today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674820


Reminds me that I need to use mine more.


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Birthday Kimbashop!!





muchstuff said:


> Happy Birthday . And such a great choice for a City!





stylistbydesign said:


> Birthdays should totally be announced!  [emoji4] Hope it was a great one.





Katinahat said:


> Happy birthday! Gorgeous bag and you look completely fabulous!





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday! That's a beautiful Bal, gal!





Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy Birthday





IntheOcean said:


> Happy Birthday!  That Bal is stunning! The leather is just





Dmurphy1 said:


> Hope you had a great Birthday  !! This bag is perfection  !!!



thank you, all! it was a fabulous day, ending with cupcakes from my favorite local bakery.
@Sunshine mama, thanks for the flashing Bals! wish I could own all of them.
pic of the bag today, with sparkly Uggs.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> thank you, all! it was a fabulous day, ending with cupcakes from my favorite local bakery.
> @Sunshine mama, thanks for the flashing Bals! wish I could own all of them.
> pic of the bag today, with sparkly Uggs.
> View attachment 4674884


Fab!


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Arayla’s espresso butter leather Harlow - the best hobo out there!



Well, there's also this ...but yeah, the Arayla Harlow is a great hobo!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Fab!


I thought you might like these.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I thought you might like these.


I have these...


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> I have these...
> View attachment 4674905


LOVE these!!!!!
Simply just wonderful!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Well, there's also this ...but yeah, the Arayla Harlow is a great hobo!
> View attachment 4674900





muchstuff said:


> I have these...
> View attachment 4674905


What lovely Bals you have!


----------



## Iamminda

@muchstuff @Kimbashop 

Love your sparkly blingy shoes .  Think I need a pair in my life.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got something new from Costco. Pain au chocolate! I couldn't wait till I got home.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I got something new from Costco. Pain au chocolate! I couldn't wait till I got home.


That beautiful bag of yours again and with chocolate this time. That’s so much to love! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I got something new from Costco. Pain au chocolate! I couldn't wait till I got home.


Good choice!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> That beautiful bag of yours again and with chocolate this time. That’s so much to love! ❤️



+1!


----------



## Molly0

Roots, just could be the best leather I’ll ever own:


----------



## Addicted to bags

At Costco with Willis surrounded by Lindt Easter chocolate assortment which is so good (won't wait until Easter to eat ) and a healthy peanut butter powder which is less calories and fat than regular peanut butter.


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> thank you, all! it was a fabulous day, ending with cupcakes from my favorite local bakery.
> @Sunshine mama, thanks for the flashing Bals! wish I could own all of them.
> pic of the bag today, with sparkly Uggs.
> 
> View attachment 4674896





muchstuff said:


> I have these...
> View attachment 4674905



You both have wonderful bags and sparkle shoes. Must look wonderful on! 

I keep looking at Bals and wondering if I could pull off a more edgy look with one. I’m not that cool!


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> At Costco with Willis surrounded by Lindt Easter chocolate assortment which is so good (won't wait until Easter to eat ) and healthy peanut butter powder which is less calories and fat than regular peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 4675088


And your fabulous new bag with chocolate! @Addicted to bags and @Sunshine mama you are giving way too much temptation today!


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> At Costco with Willis surrounded by Lindt Easter chocolate assortment which is so good (won't wait until Easter to eat ) and healthy peanut butter powder which is less calories and fat than regular peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 4675088


What a beautiful Willis! Love the color 
...And now I want peanut butter. AAA


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> I got something new from Costco. Pain au chocolate! I couldn't wait till I got home.


I think I can taste how yummy those are through the screen, haha


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> You both have wonderful bags and sparkle shoes. Must look wonderful on!
> 
> I keep looking at Bals and wondering if I could pull off a more edgy look with one. I’m not that cool!


You can totally pull of a edgy look if try. It's in the attitude and your mindset


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I got something new from Costco. Pain au chocolate! I couldn't wait till I got home.


How were those pain au chocolate?  Think I saw them at mine.  Lovely to see your beautiful Gucci


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> At Costco with Willis surrounded by Lindt Easter chocolate assortment which is so good (won't wait until Easter to eat ) and healthy peanut butter powder which is less calories and fat than regular peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 4675088



Gosh, I love this heather grey color .  May I ask what you use the peanut butter powder for/with?   Those Lindt chocolates look delish (I love Lindt)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> How were those pain au chocolate?  Think I saw them at mine.  Lovely to see your beautiful Gucci


It was painfully delish! For real!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> I think I can taste how yummy those are through the screen, haha


Yeah! Go get some!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Roots, just could be the best leather I’ll ever own:
> View attachment 4675076


Who needs chocolate! You bag is butter!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, I love this heather grey color .  May I ask what you use the peanut butter powder for/with?   Those Lindt chocolates look delish (I love Lindt)


I sprinkle the powder either on my breakfast cream of wheat or put into my smoothies/shakes. You can also add water to the powder to make it into a peanut butter consistency. If you like peanut butter this is an excellent alternative to the jar kind. Much lower calories, less fat, and additional protein.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> At Costco with Willis surrounded by Lindt Easter chocolate assortment which is so good (won't wait until Easter to eat ) and healthy peanut butter powder which is less calories and fat than regular peanut butter.
> 
> View attachment 4675088


Love everything in the cart!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> That beautiful bag of yours again and with chocolate this time. That’s so much to love! ❤️


Thank you!!!]


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Roots, just could be the best leather I’ll ever own:
> View attachment 4675076



I like this shoulder bag a lot (especially how it has an outside zipped pocket).  Is this a new or older style?   I wish they had this style when I visited a Roots store last year on vaca.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I sprinkle the powder either on my breakfast cream of wheat or put into my smoothies/shakes. You can also add water to the powder to make it into a peanut butter consistency. If you like peanut butter this is an excellent alternative to the jar kind. Much lower calories, less fat, and additional protein.



Thanks ATB .  I think I might try a small jar (sprinkle in my oatmeal and also my chocolate/peanut butter overnight oats).


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Roots, just could be the best leather I’ll ever own:
> View attachment 4675076



Great bag! If you haven't tried Fount leather, I highly recommend it! Roots leather is now going on my list of items to investigate.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  I think I might try a small jar (sprinkle in my oatmeal and also my chocolate/peanut butter overnight oats).


I think you'll really like it but I'm not sure a small jar is available (at least not at Costco). Both applications you mention are perfect for the powder!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I have these...
> View attachment 4674905


shoe soulmates! (solemates?)


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> Roots, just could be the best leather I’ll ever own:
> View attachment 4675076


wow


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> You both have wonderful bags and sparkle shoes. Must look wonderful on!
> 
> I keep looking at Bals and wondering if I could pull off a more edgy look with one. I’m not that cool!


Considering that I don't think of myself as cool, I am a big supporter of ANYONE who wants to experiment and push the boundaries of their style!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I like this shoulder bag a lot (especially how it has an outside zipped pocket).  Is this a new or older style?   I wish they had this style when I visited a Roots store last year on vaca.


Thanks.  I’ve had it for years.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Good choice!


Thank you!



JenJBS said:


> +1!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Great bag! If you haven't tried Fount leather, I highly recommend it! Roots leather is now going on my list of items to investigate.


It does indeed look wonderful!  I looked it up a while ago when I first saw the posting of one of their bags a few pages back.


----------



## cheidel

posesqueen said:


> Black oversized YSL Muse bag. My first (and pre-owned) Saint Laurent bag. I love it, even if it's no longer an "It bag!"


It’s a very beautiful bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 4669615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new friend Neonoe in the backyard


Gorgeous!!!  Lovely in red!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> Good morning RN! Here's your daily dose of red goodness.
> Dooney Sabrina in red alto leather. One of the few bags I "baby".


Lovely, and such a pretty shade of red!


----------



## cheidel

leechiyong said:


> Rooroo pouch today:
> View attachment 4670437


Adorable!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my Gucci "bag".
> I just love the rounded vanity case silhouette!
> It's hard to open and close while using it as a crossbody, but I'm not mad at it cuz it's so darn cute.  Does that make me shallow?


Not shallow at all.   It’s so darn cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

carterazo said:


> MK today


Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> You can totally pull of a edgy look if try. It's in the attitude and your mindset



Very well said! Very true!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> thank you, all! it was a fabulous day, ending with cupcakes from my favorite local bakery.
> @Sunshine mama, thanks for the flashing Bals! wish I could own all of them.
> pic of the bag today, with sparkly Uggs.
> 
> View attachment 4674896


Perfect pair.


----------



## cheidel

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Willis 18 in heather grey. Leather lined interior and smells yummy.
> 
> View attachment 4671869
> View attachment 4671870


Very pretty, love the gray, and it looks great on you!


----------



## cheidel

elisabettaverde said:


> Church outfit today with Gucci Soho.... first pic is the true color.  One of the best leathers around in my opinion; too bad it isn’t produced anymore.  Lately I’m more interested in searching for older, higher quality styles on the pre-loved market than keeping up with new trends.  This is one I’m keeping in mind.
> View attachment 4673349
> View attachment 4673351


The color is lovely indeed!!!


----------



## cheidel

mrs.JC said:


> Wore my nude Tory Burch Fleming on a rare warm day to meetup with a friend for coffee.
> 
> Love this bag!


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM (and YSL espadrilles). This color makes me so happy.


Very pretty “pop of color.”


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE these!!!!!
> Simply just wonderful!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> What lovely Bals you have!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> @muchstuff @Kimbashop
> 
> Love your sparkly blingy shoes .  Think I need a pair in my life.


Definitely!


----------



## muchstuff

Katinahat said:


> You both have wonderful bags and sparkle shoes. Must look wonderful on!
> 
> I keep looking at Bals and wondering if I could pull off a more edgy look with one. I’m not that cool!


Of course you can!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> shoe soulmates! (solemates?)


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> You both have wonderful bags and sparkle shoes. Must look wonderful on!
> 
> I keep looking at Bals and wondering if I could pull off a more edgy look with one. I’m not that cool!


You're probably cooler than me and I carry them!


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Very pretty “pop of color.”


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today with my bronze mini.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.



Beautiful everything  (and I do mean, everything!) — your mini, sandals, toes , floor tiles, and more!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful everything  (and I do mean, everything!) — your mini, sandals, toes , floor tiles, and more!


Thank you so much, sweet IM.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


Oooh look at all the beautiful eye candy!!


----------



## Iamminda

DB today


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> You can totally pull of a edgy look if try. It's in the attitude and your mindset





Kimbashop said:


> Considering that I don't think of myself as cool, I am a big supporter of ANYONE who wants to experiment and push the boundaries of their style!





JenJBS said:


> Very well said! Very true!



Thanks for the positive vibes everyone. It’s clearly all about attitude as much as style. I’m trying not to buy at the moment having just got a bag at Christmas and one this month but I might go and try a Bals on, just to see. 



whateve said:


> You're probably cooler than me and I carry them!



I’m sure that you are totally cool! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my bronze mini.


@Dextersmom, I love your bags! You have an incredible collection. ❤️


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> DB today


I have a saffiano lexington...one of my most comfy bags!!


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> I sprinkle the powder either on my breakfast cream of wheat or put into my smoothies/shakes. You can also add water to the powder to make it into a peanut butter consistency. If you like peanut butter this is an excellent alternative to the jar kind. Much lower calories, less fat, and additional protein.


I have been adding a spoonful everyday to my oatmeal breakfast everyday. All the flavor and less fat than the real PB. Oh and no sugar because actual PB has added sugar!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Found you a new handy pet! It's coming to rescue you!
> View attachment 4674860


 Thanks House!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Used my new Cassie today


----------



## Akch

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Akch

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> @Dextersmom, I love your bags! You have an incredible collection. ❤️


Thank you, Katinahat. 


Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh look at all the beautiful eye candy!!


Thank you so much, Atb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DB today


Great looking tote, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> I have a saffiano lexington...one of my most comfy bags!!



Thanks MKB .  I really like the slim profile of this bag.  



Dextersmom said:


> Great looking tote, IM.



Thank you dear DM


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> DB today


Yum I love the color Minda


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I have been adding a spoonful everyday to my oatmeal breakfast everyday. All the flavor and less fat than the real PB. Oh and no sugar because actual PB has added sugar!


Oh I'm so glad you discovered the peanut butter powder house and enjoy it! Yes, very low sugar too


----------



## ohmisseevee

Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.

I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.




The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.




What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.




There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.





All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.
> 
> I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4675766
> 
> 
> The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4675767
> 
> 
> What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> 
> 
> There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> View attachment 4675772
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.


This is really cute! I love slim backpacks. Looking forward to hearing how it wears


----------



## Narnanz

Guess 2012 Borgious bag...with a McDs sundae


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


Such a stunning bag.


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


Gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


Oh my goodness. How cute is this little bag! Love the glossy leather.


----------



## Katinahat

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Used my new Cassie today
> View attachment 4675595


Love the Coach turn lock on your bag! It’s so simple yet so stylish and in brand. Contrasts really well with the black leather. 

I was in the Coach shop at the weekend and saw a sunglasses case in black with this exact lock. Nearly got it. In the end I got this one instead as the brown will go better with my summer bags. Love the lock on this too. 


Now I’ve seen your bag I’m thinking about the black case again. I’ve got more than one pair of good sunglasses.


----------



## imbaghappy

This week I’m using my Givenchy Small Pandora in beige with a Longchamp strap.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.





JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


You KNOW this is my fave of your collection! I love the black edges.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> DB today


This is a very popular bag where I work, I see a few women carry it in different colors and an ostrich effect. I love olive/green bags!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have been adding a spoonful everyday to my oatmeal breakfast everyday. All the flavor and less fat than the real PB. Oh and no sugar because actual PB has added sugar!


Only the non-natural kind. I only like peanut butter made with just peanuts and nothing else, not even salt. What's funny is that when they started producing natural peanut butters without additives, they weren't allowed to call them peanut butter because they didn't have added sugar and oils.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Such a stunning bag.



Thank you, DM!


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous  !!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness. How cute is this little bag! Love the glossy leather.



Thanks!   Balenciaga does have great leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> You KNOW this is my fave of your collection! I love the black edges.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ohmisseevee said:


> Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.
> 
> I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4675766
> 
> 
> The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4675767
> 
> 
> What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> 
> 
> There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> View attachment 4675772
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.



This is such a cool idea for a bag — thanks for sharing


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Guess 2012 Borgious bag...with a McDs sundae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675868



I am not usually a fan of croc bags but this looks really luxurious.  And I now want a McD Sundae


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is a very popular bag where I work, I see a few women carry it in different colors and an ostrich effect. I love olive/green bags!



Thanks .  I haven’t carried a DB in like over 20 years (yes, I am ancient ) but I was drawn to this one and am pleased with this purchase.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Yum I love the color Minda



Thanks ATB .  I saw a thing of PB powder at my grocery store but was too cheap to pay $10 for a small jar, lol, so will check Target to see if less expensive.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> DB today


Lovely!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> DB today



Lovely and classic! [emoji175]


----------



## carterazo

Katinahat said:


> Alexa is braving the wind, rain and sleet today accompanied by pink Timberlands and a woolly hat!
> 
> View attachment 4672921


I love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

kbell said:


> It’s a blue day
> View attachment 4673862


One of those that got away for me.


----------



## carterazo

Moved into Massaccesi color block Zhoe legend to brighten up a dreary day.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> I am not usually a fan of croc bags but this looks really luxurious.  And I now want a McD Sundae


I was very lucky thrifting this one...its got almost no wear on the outside..maybe a very little on the bottom piping. Ok lining wise and just missing the pretty flower adornment to goes with the bag. Every  other Guess Ive seen while oppshopping is a peeling mess.
Guess not everyones cup of tea but Im ok with it. No one in my town sells that brand.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> DB today


Love this DB!  But it makes me so sad cuz I used to own this one in purple.  Why oh why did I sell it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> I sprinkle the powder either on my breakfast cream of wheat or put into my smoothies/shakes. You can also add water to the powder to make it into a peanut butter consistency. If you like peanut butter this is an excellent alternative to the jar kind. Much lower calories, less fat, and additional protein.


It is also good added to fat free greek yogurt. I also use it to make healthy low cal pb balls. Always seem to have a container in my pantry.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I sprinkle the powder either on my breakfast cream of wheat or put into my smoothies/shakes. You can also add water to the powder to make it into a peanut butter consistency. If you like peanut butter this is an excellent alternative to the jar kind. Much lower calories, less fat, and additional protein.



Good for homemade protein bars, too! [emoji1303] Both my Sam’s and Costco carry PB powder.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!



Thank you cheidel 



stylistbydesign said:


> Lovely and classic! [emoji175]



Thanks so much SBD . 



Molly0 said:


> Love this DB!  But it makes me so sad cuz I used to own this one in purple.  Why oh why did I sell it?



Thanks Molly .  A purple Lexington must be so pretty (I don’t think they have any purple ones now).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ATB .  I saw a thing of PB powder at my grocery store but was too cheap to pay $10 for a small jar, lol, so will check Target to see if less expensive.


The big jar at Costco is around $11 dollars so it was good you walked away from the grocery store one  And the Costco one is Organic.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Moved into Massaccesi color block Zhoe legend to brighten up a dreary day.


This color block bag is so pretty C .


----------



## Addicted to bags

ohmisseevee said:


> Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.
> 
> I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4675766
> 
> 
> The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4675767
> 
> 
> What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> 
> 
> There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> View attachment 4675772
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.


Do you have wax paper or a small candle handy? I use a small piece of wax paper and fold in half and run it along the zipper teeth on both sides several times. It usually will loosen the zipper and let it glide better. It's a cool looking bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you have wax paper or a small candle handy? I use a small piece of wax paper and fold in half and run it along the zipper teeth on both sides several times. It usually will loosen the zipper and let it glide better. It's a cool looking bag!



Thank you for the tip! I will have to try this.


----------



## Katinahat

carterazo said:


> I love this bag!


Thanks so much @carterazo. Love my Alexa too. Such an easy casual style to carry!


----------



## Ludmilla

ohmisseevee said:


> Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.
> 
> I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4675766
> 
> 
> The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4675767
> 
> 
> What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> 
> 
> There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> View attachment 4675772
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.


Totally off topic - but how do you like the "knitting magic" book that I have spottet in your very pretty bag?


----------



## Katinahat

Small Bayswater Satchel today. 


I normally take a larger bag to work but I’ve got to attend an evening event. This little satchel works perfectly to nip out for a coffee in between and then looks elegant to take along with me this evening.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


Black!!!  I love your Mini City!



Katinahat said:


> Small Bayswater Satchel today.
> View attachment 4676117
> 
> I normally take a larger bag to work but I’ve got to attend an evening event. This little satchel works perfectly to nip out for a coffee in between and then looks elegant to take along with me this evening.


What a gorgeous bag, so classic and beautiful.


----------



## carterazo

cheidel said:


> Lovely, and such a pretty shade of red!


Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

carterazo said:


> Moved into Massaccesi color block Zhoe legend to brighten up a dreary day.



Dear C ... I absolutely admire your commitment to color. You have a way of choosing bags in the most clear and beautiful colors offered.   them!


----------



## BagLadyT

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Lovely in red!



Thank you!❤️❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

carterazo said:


> Moved into Massaccesi color block Zhoe legend to brighten up a dreary day.





westvillage said:


> Dear C ... I absolutely admire your commitment to color. You have a way of choosing bags in the most clear and beautiful colors offered.   them!



Westvillage I so agree. Dear C has a wonderful eye for color and quite the collection! Now all I would request is some mod shots (if she doesn't mind) so that we can see how she pairs them wonderfully with her outfits


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my new to me Prada Tessuto Gaufre tote.  I've had a few of the gaufre's, most of them were quite large this is smaller and more to my liking, crossbodys beautifully  !! I have a real soft spot for Prada


----------



## leechiyong

Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:
> View attachment 4676498



Your adorable bag and yummy drink match


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my new to me Prada Tessuto Gaufre tote.  I've had a few of the gaufre's, most of them were quite large this is smaller and more to my liking, crossbodys beautifully  !! I have a real soft spot for Prada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676462


Congrats on purchasing this beauty! Such a lovely bag.


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on purchasing this beauty! Such a lovely bag.


Thanks so much, I'm very happy with this one !!


----------



## hers4eva

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:
> View attachment 4676498



Such an adorable little sweet bag

Your drink matches her perfectly


----------



## Katinahat

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:
> View attachment 4676498


Loving that you’ve matched your cocktail to this lovely little bag’s lining! Both look delicious.


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:
> View attachment 4676498


Yum!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Black!!!  I love your Mini City!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

It’s crazy but I seem to be single handedly trying to accumulate every old, inexpensive  Coach Soho bag that’s out there lately. 
I can’t seem to help it.  I love the leather, love the slim silver hardware, love the price I can get them for but I HAVE to stop!  Anyway, picked this one up today for a song


----------



## BlueCherry

5 years old and no sign of wear yet, love old Céline


----------



## whateve

Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.



That’s an amazing color!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> That’s an amazing color!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta metallic silver Nodini


----------



## coolmelondew

rounding off the workweek with Saint Laurent


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini City in all black.


Loving the texture.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> It’s crazy but I seem to be single handedly trying to accumulate every old, inexpensive  Coach Soho bag that’s out there lately.
> I can’t seem to help it.  I love the leather, love the slim silver hardware, love the price I can get them for but I HAVE to stop!  Anyway, picked this one up today for a song
> View attachment 4676798


I know that feeling... When the price is sooo enticing, it's so difficult to stop yourself! Beautiful Coach 


BlueCherry said:


> 5 years old and no sign of wear yet, love old Céline
> 
> View attachment 4676813


It really does look new!  And I love the color, such a nice shade of grey.


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


What a gorgeous color!  And the bag is so wonderfully slouchy... 


coolmelondew said:


> rounding off the workweek with Saint Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676841


Definitely one of my favorites by YSL. Beautiful bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Had to switch into a larger bag today, so I carried this 'oldie but a goodie' Burberry Kirley.


----------



## westvillage

IntheOcean said:


> Had to switch into a larger bag today, so I carried this 'oldie but a goodie' Burberry Kirley.
> View attachment 4677151



I’ve never seen this bag before and it’s wonderful!  I do love this era of slouchy satchels so much. Beautiful.


----------



## westvillage

BlueCherry said:


> 5 years old and no sign of wear yet, love old Céline
> 
> View attachment 4676813



Your Celine looks fabulous in this beautiful color grey. So dignified


----------



## IntheOcean

westvillage said:


> I’ve never seen this bag before and it’s wonderful!  I do love this era of slouchy satchels so much. Beautiful.


Thank you! So do I.


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> I know that feeling... When the price is sooo enticing, it's so difficult to stop yourself! Beautiful Coach
> 
> It really does look new!  And I love the color, such a nice shade of grey.





westvillage said:


> Your Celine looks fabulous in this beautiful color grey. So dignified



Thank you both 

The colour is souris and even now I can’t quite get on with it. I keep it because I love the luggage style and the contrast stitching, oh and of course because it’s old Céline lol, but the colour doesn’t do much for me personally.


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! So do I.


+1. My favorite bag style. Your Mulburry looks great.


----------



## Molly0

No name lambskin bucket with a couple of mismatched twilly’s.


----------



## Katinahat

BlueCherry said:


> 5 years old and no sign of wear yet, love old Céline
> 
> View attachment 4676813



Can’t believe this is 5 years old. It’s in pristine condition! Grey is a really good neutral that goes with everything. Love the classy Celine style.


----------



## BlueCherry

Katinahat said:


> Can’t believe this is 5 years old. It’s in pristine condition! Grey is a really good neutral that goes with everything. Love the classy Celine style.



Thank you, I admit I’m a huge céline fan


----------



## BlueCherry

My bag of the day. No organiser today and got to say I’m loving the beautiful drapes


----------



## whateve

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta metallic silver Nodini
> View attachment 4676835


Gorgeous! I want one! I have a renewed love for this style and would have been very tempted if the bags hidden in the closet at the BV store had been on sale.


IntheOcean said:


> What a gorgeous color!  And the bag is so wonderfully slouchy...
> 
> Definitely one of my favorites by YSL. Beautiful bag


Thank you! The Bal leather is so soft and slouchy. Here's another picture I took today.


----------



## muchstuff

BlueCherry said:


> My bag of the day. No organiser today and got to say I’m loving the beautiful drapes
> 
> View attachment 4677501


Beautiful. ETA what is the style name on this please? It's the Phantom Cabas?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I want one! I have a renewed love for this style and would have been very tempted if the bags hidden in the closet at the BV store had been on sale.
> 
> Thank you! The Bal leather is so soft and slouchy. Here's another picture I took today.



The color of this bag is so beautiful! A show stopper! I just want to stare at it...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> The color of this bag is so beautiful! A show stopper! I just want to stare at it...


Thank you! I've been staring at it a lot!


----------



## leechiyong

Handbags of Costco:


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600


OMG, I'm dying from the cuteness! Where did you get that tiny yellow bag? I don't remember seeing it at Coach.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> OMG, I'm dying from the cuteness! Where did you get that tiny yellow bag? I don't remember seeing it at Coach.


Omg me too! Where's that from?!


----------



## BlueCherry

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful. ETA what is the style name on this please? It's the Phantom Cabas?



Thank you and yes it is, in the small size


----------



## leechiyong

whateve said:


> OMG, I'm dying from the cuteness! Where did you get that tiny yellow bag? I don't remember seeing it at Coach.


I bought it pre-loved.  It was part of a limited set given out when the Coach x Barbie was released.


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> I bought it pre-loved.  It was part of a limited set given out when the Coach x Barbie was released.


Thanks! Now I remember seeing it. It's adorable. I wish they had made it more widely available.


----------



## muchstuff

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you and yes it is, in the small size


Do you have a mod shot? I'm obsessively searching this style, have looked at it before and liked it but your photo has sent me over the edge . The small doesn't appear to be that small? A little confused over sizing at this point...


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600


That’s an adoooorable combo! Never seen the yellow charm - so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Thanks! Now I remember seeing it. It's adorable. I wish they had made it more widely available.


When did they do a Barbie collection????


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600



So adorable — your little bag has its own little bag charm .


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600


OMGeeeee!!!!! Your Dinky has it's own Dinky


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> OMGeeeee!!!!! Your Dinky has it's own Dinky


Hehe!  Since the 15 was called the Dinkier, should I call the yellow one Dinkiest?


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Hehe!  Since the 15 was called the Dinkier, should I call the yellow one Dinkiest?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )
> 
> View attachment 4677667
> View attachment 4677668



I love these pretty colors — all in one bag even better


----------



## Narnanz

Janice for the morning.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )
> 
> View attachment 4677667
> View attachment 4677668



Everything about this bag, the colors, and the scale = [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91].  [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> When did they do a Barbie collection????


2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Janice for the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677710


Your Janice looks great Narnanz and hmmm those breakfast sandwiches look yummy. I like how they presented them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I love these pretty colors — all in one bag even better





stylistbydesign said:


> Everything about this bag, the colors, and the scale = [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91].  [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


Out of all the bags I received yesterday, this is the one I grabbed to wear right away. I  the way the 3 colors work together.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.


I loath Barbie but those bags are the cutest things out.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Your Janice looks great Narnanz and hmmm those breakfast sandwiches look yummy. I like how they presented them.


Ham and Cheese rolls...always get them when I go to Robert Harris....and the chocolate frappe was indulgent.


----------



## Katinahat

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600





houseof999 said:


> Omg me too! Where's that from?!





whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.



That bag and it’s charm are so lovely! Dinkys are great bags especially with the chain strap you have. I’d not heard the Barbie story before. 

Do you mean you can buy Coach at Costco? Not sure it’s that’s possible in the UK. We have a gorgeous boutique shop near me which is always worth a browse.


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )
> 
> View attachment 4677667
> View attachment 4677668


You do have lovely crossbody bags @Addicted to bags. The colour of this one is very vibrant and looks great with your sporty outfit.


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Janice for the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677710





Narnanz said:


> Ham and Cheese rolls...always get them when I go to Robert Harris....and the chocolate frappe was indulgent.



You are making me super hungry with your breakfast pics. And the bag looks fabulous too!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My beloved medium Pandora


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved medium Pandora


I love your beautiful pandora and that off white strap is just over the top  !!! Perfect combination  !


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> My beloved medium Pandora


Beautiful bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a mod shot? I'm obsessively searching this style, have looked at it before and liked it but your photo has sent me over the edge . The small doesn't appear to be that small? A little confused over sizing at this point...



I’m visiting family with a toddler and and a baby so I changed out of that bag lol. I’ll have a look on my phone to see if I have one but you’re right the small isn’t small. Excluding the sides the front panel is 11” x 11”. Although it’s big I still love it even when I’m carrying next to nothing and mine is tied in a permanent cinch. You can leave it open quite wide or tie a knot with the belt


----------



## BlueCherry

@muchstuff

try page 3 of this link and you’ll see some mod pics from the lovely @zazzle415 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-phantom-cabas-colors-taupe-vs-grey.978785/page-3


----------



## leechiyong

Katinahat said:


> That bag and it’s charm are so lovely! Dinkys are great bags especially with the chain strap you have. I’d not heard the Barbie story before.
> 
> Do you mean you can buy Coach at Costco? Not sure it’s that’s possible in the UK. We have a gorgeous boutique shop near me which is always worth a browse.


Thank you!  It was purchased from the boutique.  There’s a few of us in the thread who have a tendency to take our photos at Costco, hence the reference.


----------



## Katinahat

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It was purchased from the boutique.  There’s a few of us in the thread who have a tendency to take our photos at Costco, hence the reference.


That makes much more sense! Sorry for my misunderstanding. ☺️


----------



## leechiyong

Katinahat said:


> That makes much more sense! Sorry for my misunderstanding. ☺️


No worries; happy to clarify the running joke for my fellow tPF members!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Mini Maestra for this crazy rainy /snowy weather over here


----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> Janice for the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677710


So beautiful,  this Coach has a  very elegant silhouette  !!


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Hehe!  Since the 15 was called the Dinkier, should I call the yellow one Dinkiest?



Yes!  That needs to be it's official name!


----------



## westvillage

We had a challenging week for moving around the city ... cold, windy, rainy ... so I stayed in this slouchy old reliable that gets more comfy with age: Cole Haan messenger from 2009.


----------



## muchstuff

BlueCherry said:


> @muchstuff
> 
> try page 3 of this link and you’ll see some mod pics from the lovely @zazzle415
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-phantom-cabas-colors-taupe-vs-grey.978785/page-3


Thanks, such a lovely bag!


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.



OMG ... I don’t know how I missed those. I was an avid Reed Krakoff fan despite missteps by Coach during that era. That ad ... and Barbie’s accessories ... are a wonder for a long-term Coachie like me. I would have bought that doll and her stuff, definitely. Disclaimer: I’m not a fan of Barbie herself but she DOES get some great opportunities ... lollolol!


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Mini Maestra for this crazy rainy /snowy weather over here
> View attachment 4677857


It's great when the bags are both nice looking and functional. Love your Maestra


----------



## JenJBS

Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


Love the colour. It’s totally stunning!


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


Holy %$#!!   That is so amazing; the color, the shape, everything.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )
> 
> View attachment 4677667
> View attachment 4677668


So fresh and pretty and ready for Spring.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.



Oh my, is this the mini BV pouch?  .  I have been drooling over this gorgeous color/pouch for a few weeks, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> So fresh and pretty and ready for Spring.


Thank you DM


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> OMG ... I don’t know how I missed those. I was an avid Reed Krakoff fan despite missteps by Coach during that era. That ad ... and Barbie’s accessories ... are a wonder for a long-term Coachie like me. I would have bought that doll and her stuff, definitely. Disclaimer: I’m not a fan of Barbie herself but she DOES get some great opportunities ... lollolol!


I bought the Barbie!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Love the colour. It’s totally stunning!



Thank you! 



Dextersmom said:


> Holy %$#!!   That is so amazing; the color, the shape, everything.



Thank you! 



Iamminda said:


> Oh my, is this the mini BV pouch?  .  I have been drooling over this gorgeous color/pouch for a few weeks, lol



Yes, it's the BV Pouch20 (mini). I have been too, and finally pulled the trigger. It's my (very early) birthday present to myself (birthday is next month, but could not wait any longer to get this cutie!).

Got lots of compliments on it today while shopping after lunch.


----------



## TotinScience

A rare Poshrmark score - brand new von Holzhausen mini duffel in real leather. Craftsmanship and design warm my heart .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A rare Poshrmark score - brand new von Holzhausen mini duffel in real leather. Craftsmanship and design warm my heart .


You know where to find me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.


How CUTE! Do you have one of the dolls?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


So nice, and a very on-trend color.


----------



## JenJBS

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So nice, and a very on-trend color.



Thank you!  Purple is my favorite color, so I love the seasons when it's on trend and I can find purple things easily!


----------



## msd_bags

At the salon for a much needed hair pampering, with my nylon Prada bauletto


----------



## IntheOcean

msd_bags said:


> At the salon for a much needed hair pampering, with my nylon Prada bauletto
> View attachment 4678527


What a beauty!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> At the salon for a much needed hair pampering, with my nylon Prada bauletto
> View attachment 4678527


Lovely bag and a great photo. My Small Bayswater Satchel accompanied me on a similar trip yesterday but I didn’t think of taking a photo - must get more creative with my locations! 

Hope you enjoyed the pamper session!


----------



## msd_bags

IntheOcean said:


> What a beauty!


Thanks!


Katinahat said:


> Lovely bag and a great photo. My Small Bayswater Satchel accompanied me on a similar trip yesterday but I didn’t think of taking a photo - must get more creative with my locations!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the pamper session!


I’m sure my hair is happy! 
I used to take bag photos a lot, then slowed down last year, but I seem to be getting into the groove again!!

Saw your earlier post of your small Bays, yummy leather!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> A rare Poshrmark score - brand new von Holzhausen mini duffel in real leather. Craftsmanship and design warm my heart .


The knotted handles are awesome.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


This color is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the BV Pouch20 (mini). I have been too, and finally pulled the trigger. It's my (very early) birthday present to myself (birthday is next month, but could not wait any longer to get this cutie!).
> 
> Got lots of compliments on it today while shopping after lunch.


Celebrating sooner than later is always the preferred choice!
Happy early B!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My new Originals color block turnlock (phew, say that fast a few times )
> 
> View attachment 4677667
> View attachment 4677668


Looks great on you! I saw this yesterday and it is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600


In love!


----------



## RuedeNesle

My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them. 
This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Only the non-natural kind. I only like peanut butter made with just peanuts and nothing else, not even salt. What's funny is that when they started producing natural peanut butters without additives, they weren't allowed to call them peanut butter because they didn't have added sugar and oils.


Really? So strange


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820


I think that's a nice compliment to be called "bags", although "red bags" would be more appropriate!


----------



## Dmurphy1

westvillage said:


> We had a challenging week for moving around the city ... cold, windy, rainy ... so I stayed in this slouchy old reliable that gets more comfy with age: Cole Haan messenger from 2009.
> Beautiful bag and Cole Haan always was great on quality, I wish I would have held on to mine.
> 
> View attachment 4677917


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I* think that's a nice compliment to be called "bags"*, although "red bags" would be more appropriate!


Hi SM! 
Thanks! I think so too! I like "red bags" but I don't want to be pigeonholed into one color because I also have snakeskin, and animal print bags, as well as blue and white bags. Also, I would never refuse to carry a non-red Prada, Gucci, LV, etc.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This color is amazing!





Sunshine mama said:


> Celebrating sooner than later is always the preferred choice!
> Happy early B!



Thank you, SM!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820



lol, “Bags” is funny.  I like your navy red tote bag as well.  No coffee on your grocery list today?


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820


It’s a very pretty crossbody.  I love the color.  Nice of you to give it some love!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> lol, “Bags” is funny.  I like your navy red tote bag as well.  No coffee on your grocery list today?


Hi Minda! 
 Thanks! The tote is part of the "Americana" set from California Innovations on QVC.

I buy three bags of Peet's coffee on Thursdays or Fridays when I go to Walmart before coming in the city. My sister says I can forget to bring anything except coffee. It's like an entrance fee.


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> It’s a very pretty crossbody.  I love the color.  Nice of you to give it some love!


Hi C! 
Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820


 Awesome!  And a beautiful bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Awesome!  And a beautiful bag.


Hi K! 
 Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> Thanks! I think so too! I like "red bags" but I don't want to be pigeonholed into one color because I also have snakeskin, and animal print bags, as well as blue and white bags. Also, I would never refuse to carry a non-red Prada, Gucci, LV, etc.


Oh I see, then "Bags" it is!


----------



## pmburk

Lifetime Leather tote. Bonus what’s inside: Lifetime leather wallet, Portland Leather eclipse cosmetic bag, Lifetime Leather marching green case for my prescription glasses, Rifle Paper field notes, Chanel sunglasses, and a handmade leather 6-key holder from Amazon. Not pictures because I forgot is my JW Hulme business card holder. All made in USA except Chanels and (I think) the key holder.


----------



## Kimbashop

pmburk said:


> Lifetime Leather tote. Bonus what’s inside: Lifetime leather wallet, Portland Leather eclipse cosmetic bag, Lifetime Leather marching green case for my prescription glasses, Rifle Paper field notes, Chanel sunglasses, and a handmade leather 6-key holder from Amazon. Not pictures because I forgot is my JW Hulme business card holder. All made in USA except Chanels and (I think) the key holder.


That green is gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

At Costco.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820


Hi Bags . Love this simple crossbody! And of course the color......


----------



## Addicted to bags

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Bags . Love this simple crossbody! And of course the color......


ETA: Your sister sounds like quite the character. You too must make a great pair when your out and about


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> At Costco.



Your lovely Gucci again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Your lovely Gucci again!


I know! It's very unusual for me too.Thank you!


----------



## BritAbroad

I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


----------



## houseof999

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


I can't breathe!.. These are ALL so gorgeous!!


----------



## houseof999

Duplicate.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


Wowww!!!
This is such a beautiful collection! I love them all and soooo jealous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Bags . Love this simple crossbody! And of course the color......


Hi ATB! 
Thanks! It's very simple and lightweight, which is surprisingly why my sister doesn't like it. She carries very little in her bags. (A small wallet, keys and readers.) She said this bag doesn't have enough weight to it. She likes to feel the weight of the bag. I may not be explaining it correctly, because I was too focused on loading up the bag to really listen to what she was saying. All I heard was, "You can carry it." 


Addicted to bags said:


> ETA: Your sister sounds like quite the character. You too must make a great pair when your out and about


She is! We're only 18 months apart and we grew up like best friends. Moving to the Bay Area in 2014 to help my DD with my grandchildren allowed me to hang out with my sister on the weekends, something we hadn't done since she moved to SF in 1986!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Thanks! It's very simple and lightweight, which is surprisingly why my sister doesn't like it. She carries very little in her bags. (A small wallet, keys and readers.) She said this bag doesn't have enough weight to it. She likes to feel the weight of the bag. I may not be explaining it correctly, because I was too focused on loading up the bag to really listen to what she was saying. All I heard was, "You can carry it."
> 
> She is! We're only 18 months apart and we grow up like best friends. Moving to the Bay Area in 2014 to help my DD with my grandchildren allowed me to hang out with my sister on the weekends, something we hadn't done since she moved to SF in 1986!



Like you need a lot of convincing to carry a red bag!


----------



## JenJBS

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!



They are beautiful!  I've ordered my first Ferragamo, and am excited for it to arrive - especially after seeing these lovelies!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I know! It's very unusual for me too.Thank you!



The bag is unusual for you, or how much you've been carrying it lately (and thankfully spoiling us with pics) is unusual? If it's the bag that is unusual for you, maybe it wouldn't hurt to consider making it more usual... It is a great bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Like you need a lot of convincing to carry a red bag!


 None at all!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Like you need a lot of convincing to carry a red bag!



  More like needs a lot of convincing to carry a non-red bag (though I know you mentioned you do have some @RuedeNesle ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ATB!
> Thanks! It's very simple and lightweight, which is surprisingly why my sister doesn't like it. She carries very little in her bags. (A small wallet, keys and readers.) She said this bag doesn't have enough weight to it. She likes to feel the weight of the bag. I may not be explaining it correctly, because I was too focused on loading up the bag to really listen to what she was saying. All I heard was, "You can carry it."
> 
> She is! We're only 18 months apart and we grow up like best friends. Moving to the Bay Area in 2014 to help my DD with my grandchildren allowed me to hang out with my sister on the weekends, something we hadn't done since she moved to SF in 1986!


Wow. That sounds so special!


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820




The color is fabulous 

Where do you get your extra special animated emojis? 
Like the fainting one? It’s so adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The bag is unusual for you, or how much you've been carrying it lately (and thankfully spoiling us with pics) is unusual? If it's the bag that is unusual for you, maybe it wouldn't hurt to consider making it more usual... It is a great bag.


That was a great tongue twister just reading your post!
I guess I wasn't clear. It's very unusual for me to carry a bag for more than 1 day! And very unusual to carry something so monogram.


----------



## BleuSaphir

This loud attitude mini backpack!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> More like needs a lot of convincing to carry a non-red bag (though I know you mentioned you do have some @RuedeNesle ).



Agree — I was surprised to learn RN owns some non-red bags (need to see some).


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That was a great tongue twister just reading your post!
> I guess I wasn't clear. It's very unusual for me to carry a bag for more than 1 day! And very unusual to carry something so monogram.



Sorry for the tongue twister.   So both the bag, and how often you're carrying it, are unusual. Just goes to show what a special bag it is. I think we all need a bag that is unusual for us, to take us out of our Comfort Zone once in a while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Sorry for the tongue twister.   So both the bag, and how often you're carrying it, are unusual. Just goes to show what a special bag it is. I think we all need a bag that is unusual for us, to take us out of our Comfort Zone once in a while.


So true!
And no need to be sorry for it my friend!
I enjoyed it very much! It probably was just my way of seeing things!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. That sounds so special!


Thanks! We're been having fun reconnecting.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> More like needs a lot of convincing to carry a non-red bag (though I know you mentioned you do have some @RuedeNesle ).


Hi Jen! 
 I still need some convincing to carry my non red bags. I buy them because it may be a style I like that's not available in red, or I try to change up my colors. But that never lasts long.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> The color is fabulous
> 
> Where do you get your extra special animated emojis?
> Like the fainting one? It’s so adorable


Hi H4E! 
Thanks!
The faint emoji used to be an option on the forum.  Now you can type it in by,  : faint : (But no space between the colons.)


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga first season (2001) caribou flat brass First...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga first season (2001) caribou flat brass First...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679148



  I don't even like brown bags, but this one... Definitely the exception to the rule. It's stunning! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I don't even like brown bags, but this one... Definitely the exception to the rule. It's stunning! Absolutely gorgeous!


A rare gem, thank you, she is really pretty.


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi H4E!
> Thanks!
> The faint emoji used to be an option on the forum.  Now you can type it in by,  : faint : (But no space between the colons.)




Oh thank you  so much for this tip 

Let me give it a try...

 

Edit:  huge hug .. thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> Oh thank you  so much for this tip
> 
> Let me give it a try...
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  huge thank you


YAY!  You're welcome!


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> YAY!  You're welcome!




Oh no 
I am melting  your two pigtail emojis giving an adorable high five are to die for ...

I think you know what I am going to ask 

Is it possible to share the magical word for that one


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> At Costco.




Your new Gucci bag is adorable 
I can understand how you love her so much.

When I was younger, I always carried a Gucci messenger type bag.
Gucci was my favorite.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> Oh no
> I am melting  your two pigtail emojis giving an adorable high five are to die for ...
> 
> I think you know what I am going to ask
> 
> Is it possible to share the magical word for that one


 I love to share!
: ghi5 : (no space between colons.) Another tip: if you're on your laptop you can put the cursor on the emoji (in the original post, not after you quote it), it'll show you how to write it. (I put the cursor on the  and it says : biggrin : )


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> I love to share!
> : ghi5 : (no space between colons.) Another tip: if you're on your laptop you can put the cursor on the emoji (in the original post, not after you quote it), it'll show you how to write it. (I put the cursor on the  and it says : biggrin : )



You are THE   BEST ! 

Why didn’t I think of doing that 
I will try that tomorrow on my computer ...   thank you and sweet dreams 

This is for you


----------



## stylistbydesign

Taking the LV Bumbag out for a spin!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> I love to share!
> : ghi5 : (no space between colons.) Another tip: if you're on your laptop you can put the cursor on the emoji (in the original post, not after you quote it), it'll show you how to write it. (I put the cursor on the  and it says : biggrin : )


I am totally laughing at myself!  I have noticed that when you scroll over the emoji, the name of it appears...but I never realized that's how you type it, too.  Thanks for the lesson, RDN!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV Bumbag out for a spin!
> View attachment 4679176



So glad to see you are using this cutie already — perfect for your active and stylish life


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> How CUTE! Do you have one of the dolls?


Yes, I do!


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> You are THE   BEST !
> 
> Why didn’t I think of doing that
> I will try that tomorrow on my computer ...   thank you and sweet dreams
> 
> This is for you


Aww, thanks very much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> I am totally laughing at myself!  I have noticed that when you scroll over the emoji, the name of it appears...but I never realized that's how you type it, too.  Thanks for the lesson, RDN!


Hi SBD! 
It didn't click right away for me either! 
You're welcome!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> So glad to see you are using this cutie already — perfect for your active and stylish life



I don’t know why I waited so long to order this one, but I moved right in!  You can’t beat the functionality of a good bumbag.  [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

This purple one on this chilly Sunday


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This purple one on this chilly Sunday


She's a pretty purple lady! I think LV Mahina leather is so cool, and not something I see very often.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Taking the LV Bumbag out for a spin!
> View attachment 4679176


I love that your bumbag has the black leather trim with the mono  More worry free


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> This purple one on this chilly Sunday


Love your purple Mahina leather Minda


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Sylvia.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Sylvia.


Pretty color Glttglam!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks sweet ladies .  Yeah, I like how it is not a common bag.



Addicted to bags said:


> Love your purple Mahina leather Minda





stylistbydesign said:


> She's a pretty purple lady! I think LV Mahina leather is so cool, and not something I see very often.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I love that your bumbag has the black leather trim with the mono  More worry free



Thanks, ATB.....yep, I need to simplify my bag life at this point, and *not* add bags I have to baby!  I don’t worry at all about this one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, ATB.....yep, I need to simplify my bag life at this point, and *not* add bags I have to baby!  I don’t worry at all about this one.


Lol, I hear you! That's why I've been going with simple crossbody bags lately.


----------



## Katinahat

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


OMG, look at that textured leather! I absolutely adore these bags but don’t know anything about their makes (do Bally make shoes too?). I feel some research coming on. 

Gorgeous, I can see why you enjoy carrying these in winter, or in summer! ❤️


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir


----------



## IntheOcean

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


Love the Bally, such a nice color and the leather is amazing, of course. 



muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga first season (2001) caribou flat brass First...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679148


Hard to believe this bag is nineteen years old. It looks barely used! Love the leather. 



scrpo83 said:


> Longchamp Cuir


Beautiful color!


----------



## kbell

My office companion today


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.


How cool is this?!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga first season (2001) caribou flat brass First...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679148


This is a dream bag, I'm in love !!!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This is a dream bag, I'm in love !!!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bucket bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This purple one on this chilly Sunday


I love this bag of yours so much, sweet IM.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bucket bag.


Wow how did you get that beautiful bag up there JenJBS? I know you're a shortie like me


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow how did you get that beautiful bag up there JenJBS? I know you're a shortie like me



Some creative cropping, and standing on the wooden beam below. Looks more impressive when you can't see that the windows are barely off the ground.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Some creative cropping, and standing on the wooden beam below. Looks more impressive when you can't see that the windows are barely off the ground.


Lol, good for you. I love it. I'll have to see if I can find some "high" places too


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag of yours so much, sweet IM.



Thanks sweet DM  — hope you have a great week


----------



## BritAbroad

houseof999 said:


> I can't breathe!.. These are ALL so gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## BritAbroad

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowww!!!
> This is such a beautiful collection! I love them all and soooo jealous.


Thank you, *Sunshine mama*!


----------



## BritAbroad

JenJBS said:


> They are beautiful!  I've ordered my first Ferragamo, and am excited for it to arrive - especially after seeing these lovelies!


Thank you,
I'm excited for you! They are beautifully made, lovely quality leathers, I can't wait to see you post yours!


----------



## southernbelle43

I received this today and love it!  It is the Cesaire Paris Ode in bubble lamb.


----------



## JenJBS

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you,
> I'm excited for you! They are beautifully made, lovely quality leathers, I can't wait to see you post yours!



Thank you! It arrived today, and I'll post pics soon. Since it doesn't seem Ferragamo is a popular brand here on TPF it's nice to meet someone who owns a couple of them. But at least not being the most popular brand means they are reasonably priced on the resale sites.


----------



## BritAbroad

southernbelle43 said:


> I received this today and love it!  It is the Cesaire Paris Ode in bubble lamb.


That is *gorgeous!!! *
The leather texture begs to be touched, how beautiful... and the color is *so* pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I received this today and love it!  It is the Cesaire Paris Ode in bubble lamb.
> View attachment 4679886
> View attachment 4679885



Love the design of it!  And the leather looks so soft and smooshy!


----------



## southernbelle43

BritAbroad said:


> That is *gorgeous!!! *
> The leather texture begs to be touched, how beautiful... and the color is *so* pretty!


Thank you.  It is incredibly soft, light weight and so comfortable to carry 




JenJBS said:


> Love the design of it!  And the leather looks so soft and smooshy!


It is.  It is quite large but carries small if that makes sense, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Bazar S


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Bazar S


Beautiful!


----------



## BritAbroad

Not carrying today but come Spring she's coming out with me for the first time... I'm not edgy enough to pull off Charlotte Olympia's wonderful quirky creations but I love her Bogart bags, I wish she'd release them again


----------



## ksuromax

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BritAbroad said:


> I have had my two Ferragamos and my Bally on rotation this Winter. I tend to gravitate towards bags I can carry 20-30 years from now... bags my Grandmother would like to raid my closet for, given the chance!


Beautiful collection of bags. I am trying to only buy bags that I can foresee using 20-30 years, too. It stops impulse buying. The ostrich is my fave!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bucket bag.


Beautiful bag and photo!!


----------



## Joule

Bottega Veneta Olimpia. Ebano. Current favorite.


----------



## Greenredapple

The weather here has been terrible so I opted for something durable and suitable for the weather. My old and faithful Phillip Lim mini Pashli.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bag and photo!!



Thank you,  Shelby!


----------



## BritAbroad

Joule said:


> Bottega Veneta Olimpia. Ebano. Current favorite.


Beautiful!


----------



## inkfade

My Marc Jacobs mini tag tote soaking up the sunshine. I've been carrying it for the past week and can't believe at one point I regretted buying it! Love this bag!!


----------



## BritAbroad

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful collection of bags. I am trying to only buy bags that I can foresee using 20-30 years, too. It stops impulse buying. The ostrich is my fave!


Thank you!  
I'm with you... many years ago I used to buy a few bags a season, trendy bags, whim purchases. I don't have any of them now, all given away or worn out, and I'm gentle with my bags. 
Now, I keep to classics that are well made and will endure time and trends. In the long run, I'd say it saves us $$$!


----------



## IntheOcean

Greenredapple said:


> The weather here has been terrible so I opted for something durable and suitable for the weather. My old and faithful Phillip Lim mini Pashli.


Beautiful bag!


inkfade said:


> My Marc Jacobs mini tag tote soaking up the sunshine. I've been carrying it for the past week and can't believe at one point I regretted buying it! Love this bag!!


Beautiful MJ! Simple and functional.
I once had that happen to me - bought a bag, it wasn't exactly how I expected it to be judging by the pictures, and I was really disappointed. But it grew on me so much over the next couple of weeks! I ended up loving it, even though it didn't quite work out for me (for unrelated reasons).


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe


----------



## Katinahat

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe
> View attachment 4680704


Isn’t that a lovely bag! Really like the colour blocking.


----------



## Katinahat

Greenredapple said:


> The weather here has been terrible so I opted for something durable and suitable for the weather. My old and faithful Phillip Lim mini Pashli.


Only just discovered this make online and really like the look of the bags! Yours is clearly doing well! Looks in great condition.


----------



## dignatius

When the grayness and rain has gone on too long, a pop of color is needed.
Massaccesi Little Athena in Amethyst Pompei leather


----------



## JenJBS

dignatius said:


> When the grayness and rain has gone on too long, a pop of color is needed.
> Massaccesi Little Athena in Amethyst Pompei
> 
> View attachment 4680839



That color!  So gorgeous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga XS grafitti Bazar...


----------



## JenJBS

Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


You make your bags look even more beautiful with your staging...I love seeing them.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Massaccesi Selene Midi


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


So lovely!  What style is this?


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> You make your bags look even more beautiful with your staging...I love seeing them.



Thank you!  I've been trying to improve my photography, especially staging/composition. So it means a lot to hear that's it's working.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So lovely!  What style is this?



Thank you!   I'm not sure. The Tradesy listing said AB-21 A050, but that doesn't seem like a real style name.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


Nice find JenJBS! Is your vase also made out of wood?


----------



## Iamminda

dignatius said:


> When the grayness and rain has gone on too long, a pop of color is needed.
> Massaccesi Little Athena in Amethyst Pompei leather
> 
> View attachment 4680839



This color is super pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice find JenJBS! Is your vase also made out of wood?



Thank you!  The vase is carved aspen wood. I have a few smaller aspen vases as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  The vase is carved aspen wood. I have a few smaller aspen vases as well.


That is so cool! I like the light color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> That is so cool! I like the light color.



Same. Your wood floor is lovely!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076



This is color I want in the larger size!  Looks super summery and love the hue. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Also, digging the Peanuts tee. [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> This is color I want in the larger size!  Looks super summery and love the hue. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Also, digging the Peanuts tee. [emoji4]


Thanks SBD. Tee by Uniqlo and under $15 . I just looked and noticed they didn't make this color in the larger size . WTheck?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076



Pretty color!  Thanks for the two great mod shots — how about three next time?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color!  Thanks for the two great mod shots — how about three next time?




I looked fresh in the morning and peaked out by the evening, lol. I voted which took way longer then I expected and then I went around to different Costco's trying to track down toilet paper. The CV fear has arrived in SoCal.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color!  Thanks for the two great mod shots — how about three next time?


Lol...if you give a mouse a cookie..


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I looked fresh in the morning and peaked out by the evening, lol. I voted which took way longer then I expected and then I went around to different Costco's trying to track down toilet paper. The CV fear has arrived in SoCal.



lol, totally hear ya on the CV and TP situation (we can chat more on this later on the RC thread).


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga XS grafitti Bazar...
> 
> View attachment 4680847


Ohhhh I just adore this!!!


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Trying out a new bag today! I backed it on Kickstarter and got it a couple of days ago. The outside is made of a cork fabric and it's a convertible shoulder tote, tall briefcase, or backpack depending on how you configure the included straps. I haven't had any issues with it so far (some backers are noting that the hardware doesn't stand up to use) but I am much more impressed with the cork fabric than I thought I would be. It's soft but still has structure, and has a pretty cool natural "grain" to it that gives it a bit of personality. The cork fabric and metal top closure are also supposed to be waterproof, which I'll have to text on my next rainy day out.
> 
> I do appreciate the uniqueness of the clamshell opening at the top, and the bag stays relatively slim even when full (which I like). Without anything inside the bag is super lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 4675766
> 
> 
> The inside is separated by an interior divider and zip pocket that is relatively stiff, which can be a downside because it doesn't allow for "fatter" objects easily, such as a larger reusable water bottle. However, for my intended use I don't think it will be a big issue (I can switch to a slimmer water bottle as needed). I found that I could easily put all of my workday essentials in with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 4675767
> 
> 
> What I really like are the outside pockets. The small one is a dedicated pocket for a smartphone, and the larger one actually opens directly into the laptop compartment of the bag. This is a useful feature shared by one of my favorite travel bags, and I really appreciate that detail, especially for a bag that will be serving a professional/work sort of purpose. The picture below illustrates this, with a much larger item than my laptop.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> 
> 
> There are some downsides to the bag - the smaller zippers on the inside of the bag feel a bit cheap, and the zippers on the outside don't glide as well as others that I've used. Even though I like the opening mechanism it does limit visibility inside the bag. I've seen comments from others say that they don't think the clasp is super secure, but I haven't yet really put the bag through its paces so I'm going to reserve judgement for now.
> 
> View attachment 4675768
> View attachment 4675772
> 
> 
> All in all, I'm quite happy with the purchase! I love having something different and I love this alternative to the traditional backpack options.


Great review! It's good to know the good and the not so good.  This is such a lady like back pack. I love it. Wish I could see it irl.


----------



## carterazo

Katinahat said:


> Love the Coach turn lock on your bag! It’s so simple yet so stylish and in brand. Contrasts really well with the black leather.
> 
> I was in the Coach shop at the weekend and saw a sunglasses case in black with this exact lock. Nearly got it. In the end I got this one instead as the brown will go better with my summer bags. Love the lock on this too.
> View attachment 4675899
> 
> Now I’ve seen your bag I’m thinking about the black case again. I’ve got more than one pair of good sunglasses.


Love this case, congrats!  I have been admiring it from afar for a bit now. I  want to go visit it and the black one at the store. Lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076


Beautiful bag! I wish I had a body like yours. Not my body, that would take way too much discipline, and exercise. But someone with a body like yours who I could use for my handbag mod shots! 

(P.S. Yes, I'm still walking, but I would love to add weights!  )


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Dear C ... I absolutely admire your commitment to color. You have a way of choosing bags in the most clear and beautiful colors offered.   them!


Aw, thank you!  Pretty colors make me happy! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Westvillage I so agree. Dear C has a wonderful eye for color and quite the collection! Now all I would request is some mod shots (if she doesn't mind) so that we can see how she pairs them wonderfully with her outfits


Thank you! The camera and I aren't good friends.   I like to contrast colors and also use a deeper or lighter tone of what I'm wearing. I'll try to take pics of just the clothes and the bag when I can.


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Coccinelle joining me for lunch today:
> View attachment 4676498


Your bag is pretty! It's a perfect match with your drink too.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Aquamarine Balenciaga Day bag.


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Handbags of Costco:
> View attachment 4677600


Looove it all! That little yellow cutie is so adorable!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076


So pretty! love the color and size.


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Hehe!  Since the 15 was called the Dinkier, should I call the yellow one Dinkiest?


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> 2013, shortly after or during the Legacy collection. I think they did some kind of survey to decide which bag Barbie would ultimately carry, and she ended up with the duffle.


Ah, yes, I remember now! All those were so cute! They probably go for a lot of $ now. Adorable!


----------



## Glttglam

Addicted to bags said:


> Pretty color Glttglam!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> We had a challenging week for moving around the city ... cold, windy, rainy ... so I stayed in this slouchy old reliable that gets more comfy with age: Cole Haan messenger from 2009.
> 
> View attachment 4677917


Great bag! I love Cole Haan from that era.


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Taking my new cutie out to meet a friend for lunch.


Love color!  It brightens the day.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister calls me "Bags". She said I'm like the dog walking service, "Wags", because when I'm in the city I take bags out our closets and "walk" them.
> This was my Bags walk this morning to Trader  Joe's. This is actually my sister's bag. I talked her into buying it at a Sunday market when we were in Paris in July. (20 Euros.)  I pulled it out her closet because she doesn't carry it.  It's a nice lightweight crossbody bag.
> View attachment 4678819
> View attachment 4678820


  That bag is the perfect red! It certainly deserves to be walked.   I love the tote too, RN.


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> That bag is the perfect red! It certainly deserves to be walked.   I love the tote too, RN.


Hi C! 
Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Love color!  It brightens the day.



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Ohhhh I just adore this!!!


Thanks, she’s a cutie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag! I wish I had a body like yours. Not my body, that would take way too much discipline, and exercise. But someone with a body like yours who I could use for my handbag mod shots!
> 
> (P.S. Yes, I'm still walking, but I would love to add weights!  )




Oh good idea about the weights! Do you want something to hold onto or weights to wrap around your ankles?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh good idea about the weights! Do you want something to hold onto or weights to wrap around your ankles?


I'm not sure which is best. What do you suggest is best to start with?


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076


So pretty; you and your bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


So lovely.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

As Mulberry Seaton’s staring in the BBC TV drama “The Split” I thought I’d carry it too...


Just to clarify I’m not the hot shot lawyer actress Nicola Walker is playing here.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure which is best. What do you suggest is best to start with?


I'll DM you


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty; you and your bag.


You're so sweet Dextersmom


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> As Mulberry Seaton’s staring in the BBC TV drama “The Split” I thought I’d carry it too...
> View attachment 4681500
> 
> Just to clarify I’m not the hot shot lawyer actress Nicola Walker is playing here.
> View attachment 4681501


I've always liked what Mulberry did with the lock there. Pretty bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I'll DM you


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> I've always liked what Mulberry did with the lock there. Pretty bag!


Thank you! I really like Mulberry locks - the original Postman’s Lock and this newer Riders Lock.


----------



## muchstuff

Goyard Grenadines...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines...
> 
> View attachment 4681777



I love this one


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this one


Me too! Such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## mrs.JC

Love my pink Tory Fleming. I get so many compliments whenever I carry her.


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve been rocking my Dioraddict the last 2 nights. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night, my company had our leadership forum with a surprise performance and it was the Goo Goo Dolls...mind blowing. And tonight brought this fun bag with me while hatchet throwing.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been rocking my Dioraddict the last 2 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681963
> 
> Last night, my company had our leadership forum with a surprise performance and it was the Goo Goo Dolls...mind blowing. And tonight brought this fun bag with me while hatchet throwing.


What a fun couple of night you had .  Hatchet throwing and the Goo Goo Dolls on a weeknight too?  Lol.   I like the Goo Goo Dolls (Hello Johnny R ).  And almost forgot, love your beautiful Dior .


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been rocking my Dioraddict the last 2 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681963
> 
> Last night, my company had our leadership forum with a surprise performance and it was the Goo Goo Dolls...mind blowing. And tonight brought this fun bag with me while hatchet throwing.



First, adore the bag with the strap.  Second, that’s quite a range...from Goo Goo Dolls to hatchet throwing!  I giggled, plus what a fun company.  [emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.


She's beautiful.


----------



## IntheOcean

mrs.JC said:


> Love my pink Tory Fleming. I get so many compliments whenever I carry her.


Beautiful bag, and the Damier Azur SLGs go great with it.


Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been rocking my Dioraddict the last 2 nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681963
> 
> Last night, my company had our leadership forum with a surprise performance and it was the Goo Goo Dolls...mind blowing. And tonight brought this fun bag with me while hatchet throwing.


That sure sounds like fun!


----------



## sun2ooi

I got this handbag a few days ago from the Italian website ‘carbotti’ 

it’s Kelly inspired and got 20% off in the website. People won’t believe that I would carry Kelly and so I prefer an inspired version.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Today it's Nubuk Niki's turn


----------



## kbell

Back in my big Noe. I find myself needing to cart around more crap to the office though I’ve downsized my wallet, and it just won’t fit in my mid size bags. I love my Noe so it’s ok


----------



## JenJBS

LuckyBitch said:


> She's beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Today it's Nubuk Niki's turn


That Nubuck Niki is just gorgeous!


----------



## Elsie87

My work bag: Hermès Birkin 35 in noir togo leather with ghw


----------



## houseof999

My new Coach originals crossbody! Love this bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Massaccesi Selene Midi with my new Thumper coin purse.


----------



## BlueCherry

Katinahat said:


> As Mulberry Seaton’s staring in the BBC TV drama “The Split” I thought I’d carry it too...
> View attachment 4681500
> 
> Just to clarify I’m not the hot shot lawyer actress Nicola Walker is playing here.
> View attachment 4681501



Ha ha The Split, I’m enjoying series 2


----------



## BlueCherry

My Céline classic


----------



## cheidel

pmburk said:


> Lifetime Leather tote. Bonus what’s inside: Lifetime leather wallet, Portland Leather eclipse cosmetic bag, Lifetime Leather marching green case for my prescription glasses, Rifle Paper field notes, Chanel sunglasses, and a handmade leather 6-key holder from Amazon. Not pictures because I forgot is my JW Hulme business card holder. All made in USA except Chanels and (I think) the key holder.


Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## cheidel

dignatius said:


> When the grayness and rain has gone on too long, a pop of color is needed.
> Massaccesi Little Athena in Amethyst Pompei leather
> 
> View attachment 4680839


Beautiful bag and such a lovely color!!!


----------



## westvillage

Hairdresser this pm. with my Longchamp tote, a lite ‘n easy bag to wear.


----------



## westvillage

JenJBS said:


> Have to carry more than usual tomorrow, so going to use my new-to-me Ferragamo.



Beautiful leather. I love the quality of Ferragamo bags. Wear her happily


----------



## westvillage

BlueCherry said:


> My Céline classic
> 
> View attachment 4682583



Exquisite ... the gray, the silver, the design ... all gorgeous together.


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> My Céline classic
> 
> View attachment 4682583


Could that be... the perfect gray?  As I'm really unfamiliar with Celine bags, what's the name of this color?


----------



## Addicted to bags

BlueCherry said:


> My Céline classic
> 
> View attachment 4682583


So gorgeous! I'm currently a huge fan of grey right now so love this BlueCherry!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I've been trying to improve my photography, especially staging/composition. So it means a lot to hear that's it's working.


It's working!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

westvillage said:


> Exquisite ... the gray, the silver, the design ... all gorgeous together.



Thank you  



IntheOcean said:


> Could that be... the perfect gray?  As I'm really unfamiliar with Celine bags, what's the name of this color?



Yes it one of quite a few perfect grey colours lol - this one is kohl and was from 2017 



Addicted to bags said:


> So gorgeous! I'm currently a huge fan of grey right now so love this BlueCherry!



Thank you ATB, I’m a lifelong grey fan so I’m very fashionable right now


----------



## Iamminda

BlueCherry said:


> My Céline classic
> 
> View attachment 4682583



This is the most beautiful and perfect grey


----------



## Iamminda

westvillage said:


> Hairdresser this pm. with my Longchamp tote, a lite ‘n easy bag to wear.
> 
> View attachment 4682593



This lovely Foulonne tote is something I would totally use often


----------



## BlueCherry

Iamminda said:


> This is the most beautiful and perfect grey



Thank you Minda


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Yes it one of quite a few perfect grey colours lol - this one is kohl and was from 2017


Thank you! Does it have a blue undertone? Or more of a yellow one? Or is it a 'true' gray?


----------



## JenJBS

westvillage said:


> Beautiful leather. I love the quality of Ferragamo bags. Wear her happily



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> It's working!!!!



Thank you!  Your extraordinary use of props and backgrounds was part of what inspired me.


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! Does it have a blue undertone? Or more of a yellow one? Or is it a 'true' gray?



I would say it’s a true grey but then I can be useless with undertones sometimes. I will take a photo for you tomorrow in the daylight if I can’t find a daylight one on my camera roll


----------



## BlueCherry

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! Does it have a blue undertone? Or more of a yellow one? Or is it a 'true' gray?



Here you go ... a daylight pic


----------



## IntheOcean

BlueCherry said:


> Here you go ... a daylight pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4682700


Thank you!! I think you're right, it is quite neutral, 'true' gray. Which is awesome!


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Dinkier and Dinkiest :


----------



## Katinahat

leechiyong said:


> Coach Dinkier and Dinkiest :
> View attachment 4682753


Still absolutely loving this cute duo! The pink and yellow really pop together. Gorgeous combination!


----------



## Kimbashop

leechiyong said:


> Coach Dinkier and Dinkiest :
> View attachment 4682753


OMG STOP WITH THE CUTENESS!!!!! Too adorbs.


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4682643


Fabulous bag and photo composition. You’ve got such a good eye for what works. I’m never sure and just way too bashful to practise handbag photography in public!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with one of my favorites.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> What a fun couple of night you had .  Hatchet throwing and the Goo Goo Dolls on a weeknight too?  Lol.   I like the Goo Goo Dolls (Hello Johnny R ).  And almost forgot, love your beautiful Dior .





stylistbydesign said:


> First, adore the bag with the strap.  Second, that’s quite a range...from Goo Goo Dolls to hatchet throwing!  I giggled, plus what a fun company.  [emoji4]





IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, and the Damier Azur SLGs go great with it.
> 
> That sure sounds like fun!



Now I’m officially exhausted. It’s been a fun week but these fun nights catch up to me quick. Thank you all for your kind words. This bag has been perfect for any event.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Coach Dinkier and Dinkiest :
> View attachment 4682753


This picture makes me smile


----------



## fendifemale

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.



Gosh, this bag is beautiful .  I also like your grey cardigan (?)/pink top combo


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.


This bag is so totally stunning! You have an incredible collection that makes me drool. I can but dream....


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4682643


Beautiful pic!


----------



## Ludmilla

My large Marcie.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dextersmom said:


> Today with one of my favorites.


Beautiful bag, and you styled it well.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> My large Marcie.
> View attachment 4683104


Pretty and squishy  I never had a Marcie, may I ask, do you ever use the front flap pocket? How convenient is it?


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty and squishy  I never had a Marcie, may I ask, do you ever use the front flap pocket? How convenient is it?


Yes, I do use it. It fits my phone and handkerchiefs. It is for slim stuff only.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I do use it. It fits my phone and handkerchiefs. It is for slim stuff only.


Thanks! An outer pocket, even a slim one, is always a good thing to have, IMO.


----------



## Dextersmom

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag, and you styled it well.





fendifemale said:


>





Iamminda said:


> Gosh, this bag is beautiful .  I also like your grey cardigan (?)/pink top combo





Katinahat said:


> This bag is so totally stunning! You have an incredible collection that makes me drool. I can but dream....


Thank you for the love, everyone and happy Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks! An outer pocket, even a slim one, is always a good thing to have, IMO.


This is true! 
I am a huge fan of outer pockets.


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> Fabulous bag and photo composition. You’ve got such a good eye for what works. I’m never sure and just way too bashful to practise handbag photography in public!


I just tell people I'm doing a photo shoot for a website. Technically, not a lie haha. I know nothing about photography to be honest, you should try it!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Your extraordinary use of props and backgrounds was part of what inspired me.


Wow really? I think it shows... I have a lot of stuff outside maybe too much haha! But it's really nice to know I inspired someone!


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> My large Marcie.
> View attachment 4683104


I love that bag, been thinking about it, do you find it easy to use? How is the leather?


----------



## IntheOcean

Going as compact as I can  DKNY Gansevoort


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> I just tell people I'm doing a photo shoot for a website. Technically, not a lie haha. I know nothing about photography to be honest, you should try it!!





Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4683511


With pictures like these it’s no wonder people believe you. Stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> Going as compact as I can  DKNY Gansevoort
> View attachment 4683502


Lovely little quilted bag. Going out somewhere smart with it?


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4683511



What a pretty color!   And this picture is awesome—very well done Shelby


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Lovely little quilted bag. Going out somewhere smart with it?


Oh I wish  Nope, just boring everyday errands. Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow really? I think it shows... I have a lot of stuff outside maybe too much haha! But it's really nice to know I inspired someone!



Not too much at all, as long as the stuff gets used - which it does for your great pics. I doubt I'm the only one you inspired to try more props and different backgrounds.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4683511



That color!  So beautiful! I just want to stare at it all day.   And the very neutral background coloring really makes the bag's color shine! You may not have had formal training in photography, but you definitely know a lot about it. Often, practice is the best teacher.


----------



## lenarmc

Fell in love with this color (and the price-40% off). Anyone who knows me, knows that The Wizard of Oz is my favorite movie. EVER. I watch it on television. I own the DVD. I own a digital version.


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> With pictures like these it’s no wonder people believe you. Stunning!


You are too kind!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color!  So beautiful! I just want to stare at it all day.   And the very neutral background coloring really makes the bag's color shine! You may not have had formal training in photography, but you definitely know a lot about it. Often, practice is the best teacher.


Thank you Jen


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color!   And this picture is awesome—very well done Shelby


Thank you ❤️


----------



## MooMooVT

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty and squishy  I never had a Marcie, may I ask, do you ever use the front flap pocket? How convenient is it?


I have the Marcie Medium and I love the front pocket for my cell phone.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Valentino tote and Common Projects sneakers.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Valentino tote and Common Projects sneakers.



What a pretty and fun Friday look .  I especially like your skirt.  Enjoy your weekend DM


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Valentino tote and Common Projects sneakers.


Looking good DM! I see you are in a dressing room. What'd you get?


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> My large Marcie.
> View attachment 4683104


Beautiful, and I love the color!


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Valentino tote and Common Projects sneakers.


Fabulous! You look great as does the bag - great colour choice for your outfit. I see you are wearing your lovely necklace that you posted recently as well. I basically wear outfits like that on holiday only - blasted weather here is still all coats and boots and will be for a while.


----------



## Katinahat

lenarmc said:


> Fell in love with this color (and the price-40% off). Anyone who knows me, knows that The Wizard of Oz is my favorite movie. EVER. I watch it on television. I own the DVD. I own a digital version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683736
> View attachment 4683737


Love that bag colour! Have you seen the west end show “Wicked”? It’s the prequel to Wizard of Oz. Someone like you would love it (if you don't mind with the twist in the tail!).


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> Fell in love with this color (and the price-40% off). Anyone who knows me, knows that The Wizard of Oz is my favorite movie. EVER. I watch it on television. I own the DVD. I own a digital version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683736
> View attachment 4683737


What a beautiful color!  And the charms are soo cute.


----------



## Katinahat

Still carrying new Bayswater Tote! Not good at these modelling shots but having a go!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela camera bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Still carrying new Bayswater Tote! Not good at these modelling shots but having a go!
> View attachment 4684094


I love your outfit and your tote looks great too.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag.


This bag looks so luxurious and puffy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Fabulous! You look great as does the bag - great colour choice for your outfit. I see you are wearing your lovely necklace that you posted recently as well. I basically wear outfits like that on holiday only - blasted weather here is still all coats and boots and will be for a while.


Thank you so much. I basically live in tank tops and add a denim jacket or sweater/kimono if it is chilly.  I don't think I could live in colder climate, tbh. 


Iamminda said:


> What a pretty and fun Friday look .  I especially like your skirt.  Enjoy your weekend DM


Thank you, IM.  Wishing you a lovely weekend too. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Looking good DM! I see you are in a dressing room. What'd you get?


Thanks so much, Atb. I didn't buy the sweaters I tried on, but.....I did try on a pair of metallic Pedro Garcia sandals that I loved.  I didn't purchase them right away because I am trying to purchase more mindfully.  I think I will go back for them one day after work next week, but it felt good to walk away and think about it for a while.


----------



## southernbelle43

This was one of my first Massaccesi bags. The Theia in chocolate Verona leather.  It has softened but otherwise looks like it did when I bought it....three years ago.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> I love your outfit and your tote looks great too.


Thanks @Dextersmom! 

Also love your emojis! My iphone only seems to let me do three.  ❤️or ☺️


----------



## Katinahat

southernbelle43 said:


> This was one of my first Massaccesi bags. The Theia in chocolate Verona leather.  It has softened but otherwise looks like it did when I bought it....three years ago.
> View attachment 4684306


Gorgeous bag and fabulous photo!


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> Still carrying new Bayswater Tote! Not good at these modelling shots but having a go!
> View attachment 4684094



Pretty tote — and this is a good mod shot .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag.



I like this adorable bag — I want to touch it and squeeze it . (I only recently heard of this brand from two stylish gals, ATB and SBD, and now three, you ).


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> This bag looks so luxurious and puffy.



Thank you!  It feels luxurious and puffy!  Beautiful, soft leather.


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Pretty tote — and this is a good mod shot .


Thanks @Iamminda! Too kind. ☺️


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I like this adorable bag — I want to touch it and squeeze it . (I only recently heard of this brand from two stylish gals, ATB and SBD, and now you ).



Thank you for the sweet compliment!  I'm honored to be included in a group with ATB and SBD. It's so soft and touchable. I admit to petting it more than once to feel leather. I looked at their bigger bags, but those the puffyness seems to almost overwhelm the bag's design. I've been wanting a camera bag... and as you say, this one is adorable.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> This was one of my first Massaccesi bags. The Theia in chocolate Verona leather.  It has softened but otherwise looks like it did when I bought it....three years ago.
> View attachment 4684306



Beautiful bag, and pic. The staging is excellent.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic. The staging is excellent.


Why thank you. I use it for everything because it is the only place in the house that I  can get good light.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> Still carrying new Bayswater Tote! Not good at these modelling shots but having a go!
> View attachment 4684094


You look great in your mod shot Katinahat! Is your shirt a Liberty of London?


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag.


I didn't know you had one of these Jen! Isn't the leather lovely and squishy?


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> You look great in your mod shot Katinahat! Is your shirt a Liberty of London?


Oh I wish! Just an inexpensive one I picked up locally but it does have a lovely print.  Thank you! ☺️


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I didn't know you had one of these Jen! Isn't the leather lovely and squishy?



Just got it this week.  The leather is divine! So lovely and squishy! Which MM bag(s) do you have?


----------



## stylistbydesign

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the sweet compliment!  I'm honored to be included in a group with ATB and SBD. It's so soft and touchable. I admit to petting it more than once to feel leather. I looked at their bigger bags, but those the puffyness seems to almost overwhelm the bag's design. I've been wanting a camera bag... and as you say, this one is adorable.



DH always says my MM puffy bag could double as a pillow if he gets weary while we’re shopping.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I pet mine, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @Dextersmom!
> 
> Also love your emojis! My iphone only seems to let me do three.  ❤️or ☺️


Go to the bottom of this page and click on HELP.  When it opens up click on SMILIES. A whole bunch of emojis are there to use on this site.  Enjoy. You have to type them in as shown on the right side of the page.


----------



## JenJBS

stylistbydesign said:


> DH always says my MM puffy bag could double as a pillow if he gets weary while we’re shopping.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I pet mine, too!



Silly DH...   Glad to know I'm not the only one. Which style is yours? The Glam Slam?


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty bag!



Thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

southernbelle43 said:


> This was one of my first Massaccesi bags. The Theia in chocolate Verona leather.  It has softened but otherwise looks like it did when I bought it....three years ago.
> View attachment 4684306


Lovely!


----------



## Katinahat

southernbelle43 said:


> Go to the bottom of this page and click on HELP.  When it opens up click on SMILIES. A whole bunch of emojis are there to use on this site.  Enjoy. You have to type them in as shown on the right side of the page.


Thanks so much for this. I’ve been wondering how some folks did it for years! You’ve opened up a whole new world! 

 celebrating!


----------



## stylistbydesign

JenJBS said:


> Silly DH...   Glad to know I'm not the only one. Which style is yours? The Glam Slam?



Yep, it’s the metallic Glam Slam! [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Yep, it’s the metallic Glam Slam! [emoji175]
> View attachment 4684589



Such a gorgeous clutch!!  And your hair looks extra glam here SBD


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Just got it this week.  The leather is divine! So lovely and squishy! Which MM bag(s) do you have?



2 camera bags like you.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> 2 camera bags like you.
> 
> View attachment 4684605
> View attachment 4684606



So pretty .  My stylish friends are killing me today with all these beautiful MM pics.  Off topic real quick, I bought a small PB powder from Target a few days ago.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  My stylish friends are killing me today with all these beautiful MM pics.  Off topic real quick, I bought a small PB powder from Target a few days ago.


Did you try it and do you like it Minda?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you try it and do you like it Minda?



Maybe I didn’t do it right —I added it dry (without mixing it with any liquid) to my overnight oats mixture.  Think it was a little less (?) creamy than when I added real PB to it before.   I need to try it on some toast to see.  Or maybe it’s the brand


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Maybe I didn’t do it right —I added it dry (without mixing it with any liquid) to my overnight oats mixture.  Think it was a little less (?) creamy than when I added real PB to it before.   I need to try it on some toast to see.  Or maybe it’s the brand


If you're adding it to your normal oats, you need to add a little extra liquid (you need to experiment to find out how much extra) as the powder sucks ups the liquid, so you have to compensate for it. How did it taste? I think this is true for any brand. DM if you want to give me the liquid amount your using so we can figure out the ratio.


----------



## JenJBS

stylistbydesign said:


> Yep, it’s the metallic Glam Slam! [emoji175]
> View attachment 4684589






Addicted to bags said:


> 2 camera bags like you.
> 
> View attachment 4684605
> View attachment 4684606




Wow!  Those metallic purses are show stoppers! So glamorous! So eye catching! Beautiful! Thank you for the pics!


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> 2 camera bags like you.
> 
> View attachment 4684605
> View attachment 4684606


Love these super cute bags! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> If you're adding it to your normal oats, you need to add a little extra liquid (you need to experiment to find out how much extra) as the powder sucks ups the liquid, so you have to compensate for it. How did it taste? I think this is true for any brand. DM if you want to give me the liquid amount your using so we can figure out the ratio.


Thanks ATB  — will try again with more liquid


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4684666


I like this one a lot!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Tonight’s bag, Massaccesi Zhoe


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot!!!!


Me too. My second one is bright green.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4684666


Loving the look of this!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Loving the look of this!


Lovey leather, suede lining, detachable adjustable shoulder AND detachable short strap...pretty much perfect IMHO.


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4684666


I love Fendi's selleria leather! This style looks yummy! I need to go check it out


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> I love Fendi's selleria leather! This style looks yummy! I need to go check it out


You should, it’s a lovely bag!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> I like this one a lot!!!!


Me too !


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4684666


Gorgeous leather!  I've never really paid much attention to Fendi, but tPF seems to be changing that.


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Cara today worn over the shoulder.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous leather!  I've never really paid much attention to Fendi, but tPF seems to be changing that.


It’s a new obsession with me, also thanks to TPF! ( and @fayden ).


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> Mini Cara today worn over the shoulder.


So cute and puffy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous clutch!!  And your hair looks extra glam here SBD



Thanks, IM!  It had been rainy that week, so my hair was kinda big, lol.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Hermès Vinyl Exposition Kelly and Fendi sandals [emoji846] Happy Sunday!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Pouch for church.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Mini Cara today worn over the shoulder.


That is so pretty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballerinas.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Valentino tote and Common Projects sneakers.


Looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballerinas.


Looking fabulous yet again, this time with your lovely black Chanel bag. So stylish!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballerinas.



+1 on what Shelby and Katina said — Beautiful look


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Looking fabulous yet again, this time with your lovely black Chanel bag. So stylish!





Shelby33 said:


> Looking gorgeous as always!


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Shelby and Katina said — Beautiful look


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> It’s a new obsession with me, also thanks to TPF! ( and @fayden ).



Can I see a mod shot of your new Fendi??


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Out shopping today with my large College bag.


----------



## serenityneow

I have a Fendi Anna Selleria in Rosso and it’s one of my favorite bags.  You won’t be disappointed, and yours is beautiful!  Share the second one when you receive it!  





muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...I already have a second one on the way...
> 
> View attachment 4684666


----------



## muchstuff

serenityneow said:


> I have a Fendi Anna Selleria in Rosso and it’s one of my favorite bags.  You won’t be disappointed, and yours is beautiful!  Share the second one when you receive it!


I will! Now looking at the Selleria hobo too, looks interesting... does the Anna come in more than one size? We didn't discuss this already did we?


----------



## serenityneow

Bottega Veneta crossbody in amaranto for an evening of female comics in honor of International Women’s Day.  Two pictures because the beautiful color is a bit of a chameleon.   Happy IWD, ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> Can I see a mod shot of your new Fendi??


Once I've changed out of my sweats .


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Coach Dinkier and Dinkiest :
> View attachment 4682753


Tooooo cute! The colors and the bags! Where did you get the tiny one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag! I wish I had a body like yours. Not my body, that would take way too much discipline, and exercise. But someone with a body like yours who I could use for my handbag mod shots!
> 
> (P.S. Yes, I'm still walking, but I would love to add weights!  )


LOLOL!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the Emery 21 crossbody bag. I wish the Evelyne came in this size, basically between the 29 and the TPM. A morning and evening mod shot, why not?
> 
> View attachment 4681072
> View attachment 4681073
> View attachment 4681076


Nice bag!!!
But I love your shirt a little more!!!


----------



## serenityneow

It does.  I have a large and haven’t seen the smaller one in person.  You should also check out the Lei if you haven’t already.  I recently got one in navy and adore it.  


muchstuff said:


> I will! Now looking at the Selleria hobo too, looks interesting... does the Anna come in more than one size? We didn't discuss this already did we?


----------



## Sunshine mama

dignatius said:


> When the grayness and rain has gone on too long, a pop of color is needed.
> Massaccesi Little Athena in Amethyst Pompei leather
> 
> View attachment 4680839


Just so justifiably juicy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BritAbroad said:


> Not carrying today but come Spring she's coming out with me for the first time... I'm not edgy enough to pull off Charlotte Olympia's wonderful quirky creations but I love her Bogart bags, I wish she'd release them again


What a lovely bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Some creative cropping, and standing on the wooden beam below. Looks more impressive when you can't see that the windows are barely off the ground.


Nice bag!
Nicer trick!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Your new Gucci bag is adorable
> I can understand how you love her so much.
> 
> When I was younger, I always carried a Gucci messenger type bag.
> Gucci was my favorite.


Thank you!
Me too!
I didn't really want the same style of the bag that I used to have, but I did want something in the Ophidia line, and when I saw this style,  I just fell in love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This purple one on this chilly Sunday


I'm really loving this grape flavored butter!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Massaccesi Selene Midi


I have been wondering about the weight of the tweed. Is it light, heavy or similar to the other leathers MM has?


----------



## Sunshine mama

I used my MCM Berlin Cassette bag yesterday, a break from my Gucci vanity case.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm really loving this grape flavored butter!!!



You butter believe I grapely appreciate your juicy-sweet comment .   I love seeing your cute Cassette Bag


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice bag!
> Nicer trick!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I used my MCM Berlin Cassette bag yesterday, a break from my Gucci vanity case.



Such a fun, cute, colorful bag!  Love it! You have all the fun bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You butter believe I grapely appreciate your juicy-sweet comment .   I love seeing your cute Cassette Bag


Thank you!
Grape minds think alike!!!
Raisin the roof right now cuz of your puns!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun, cute, colorful bag!  Love it! You have all the fun bags!


Thank you JenJBS!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Tooooo cute! The colors and the bags! Where did you get the tiny one?


I bought it from a reseller; this set was given away exclusively when Coach released their Barbie a few years back.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I used my MCM Berlin Cassette bag yesterday, a break from my Gucci vanity case.




Your bag  is unique and adorable 
You have such a wonderful bag collection.
Do you store them in individual boxes or have a displayed area?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Your bag  is unique and adorable
> You have such a wonderful bag collection.
> Do you store them in individual boxes or have a displayed area?


Thank you! I have some in dust bags and some displayed.
How about your many lovely items?


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> I bought it from a reseller; this set was given away exclusively when Coach released their Barbie a few years back.


Ahhhhh. Ok thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I have some in dust bags and some displayed.
> How about your many lovely items?





I don’t have that many bags.  My bags are not displayed.
My older bags are in dust bags which I don’t wear anymore. 

Depending which of my two Hermes bags I am wearing, one lays in dust bag on a pillow and the other one just lays on a pillow easy to grab. They do go in their boxes to sleep  for a week, twice a year

Do you have any Fossil bags? I liked the feel of their leather. I bought them after I was buying Gucci. 

Goodnight


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been wondering about the weight of the tweed. Is it light, heavy or similar to the other leathers MM has?



Unfortunately it's hard for me to compare this with Marco's other leathers - I don't have anything large in the Pebbled leather, and I think the Selene is the largest MM bag that I have.  I also got that interior divider pocket as well, which I'm sure added some weight to the bag.

I'll try to weigh it completely empty next time I'm at work and have access to our shipping scale. Someone else might be able to provide the corresponding weight details for the same bag but in a different leather!


----------



## Iamminda

Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Unfortunately it's hard for me to compare this with Marco's other leathers - I don't have anything large in the Pebbled leather, and I think the Selene is the largest MM bag that I have.  I also got that interior divider pocket as well, which I'm sure added some weight to the bag.
> 
> I'll try to weigh it completely empty next time I'm at work and have access to our shipping scale. Someone else might be able to provide the corresponding weight details for the same bag but in a different leather!


Thank you dear.


----------



## muchstuff

serenityneow said:


> It does.  I have a large and haven’t seen the smaller one in person.  You should also check out the Lei if you haven’t already.  I recently got one in navy and adore it.


What are the measurements on your large if you don't mind? I did look at the Lei and while it's a lovely bag it's a little too structured for me personally.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone



Hi there, bandeau twin! [emoji7]Oooo, what a lovely DE bag....the shape reminds me of the Idole.  The caramel leather is so pretty with the DE!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Lovey leather, suede lining, detachable adjustable shoulder AND detachable short strap...pretty much perfect IMHO.


On my radar now. Looks truly lovely. I don’t know why I haven’t checked out Fendi earlier I really like their designs.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Hi there, bandeau twin! [emoji7]Oooo, what a lovely DE bag....the shape reminds me of the Idole.  The caramel leather is so pretty with the DE!



Thank you, my lovely bandeau twin .  You are totally right about the similarity with the Idole — no wonder I am so drawn to that one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


I recognize the cup, In-N-Out Burger 
Lovely LV bag Minda


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I recognize the cup, In-N-Out Burger
> Lovely LV bag Minda


Thanks ATB .  Yep, In-N-Out....first time eating in the car (while on the road).


----------



## vesna

Ok I am officially done with this Canadian winter, I wish for warm weather, colours.....so I took out my lightest in colour jacket, Hermes crazy Tohu Bohu scarf and Goyard St Louis in orange ( with knee-high grey Doc Martens of course  !!! I am inviting the spring. My name also means “spring” sooooo


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> On my radar now. Looks truly lovely. I don’t know why I haven’t checked out Fendi earlier I really like their designs.


That was the same with me...


----------



## kbell

This time change always kills me. Thank goodness for coffee! Happy Monday all!


----------



## Shelby33

vesna said:


> Ok I am officially done with this Canadian winter, I wish for warm weather, colours.....so I took out my lightest in colour jacket, Hermes crazy Tohu Bohu scarf and Goyard St Louis in orange ( with knee-high grey Doc Martens of course  !!! I am inviting the spring. My name also means “spring” sooooo


Beautiful colors!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2006/2007


----------



## IntheOcean

vesna said:


> Ok I am officially done with this Canadian winter, I wish for warm weather, colours.....so I took out my lightest in colour jacket, Hermes crazy Tohu Bohu scarf and Goyard St Louis in orange ( with knee-high grey Doc Martens of course  !!! I am inviting the spring. My name also means “spring” sooooo


Goyard's orange is amazing  Hopefully, Canadian spring is on its way! 


kbell said:


> This time change always kills me. Thank goodness for coffee! Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 4686030


Coffee is a truly marvelous invention, haha  Love the twilly and the LV charm, they go great with the bag.


----------



## kbell

IntheOcean said:


> Coffee is a truly marvelous invention, haha  Love the twilly and the LV charm, they go great with the bag.



Thank you Heading to get cup #2


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


I love your bag! I love a front outside zipper pocket. Hard to find on the bags I like to carry.


Addicted to bags said:


> I recognize the cup, In-N-Out Burger
> Lovely LV bag Minda


I was going to say the same thing about the cup!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Bag of the day - Massaccesi Selene Midi


----------



## IntheOcean

ohmisseevee said:


> Bag of the day - Massaccesi Selene Midi


Is that a Coach strap? Look great!


----------



## ohmisseevee

IntheOcean said:


> Is that a Coach strap? Look great!



You have an excellent eye! It is indeed a Coach strap - I think it was listed as a novelty strap with tea flowers on their website.  I loved the wonderful look of the leather tooling/flowers and metal details. I actually don't wear this bag cross-body, but I had the strap on another bag and moved it to this one since it was a convenient place to "store" the strap.


----------



## Iamminda

kbell said:


> This time change always kills me. Thank goodness for coffee! Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 4686030



This epi OTG is so gorgeous especially with that pink lining.  I really love this bandeau on it.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2006/2007
> View attachment 4686054



This RM is especially pretty .  I hope RN was sitting down for this one.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag! I love a front outside zipper pocket. Hard to find on the bags I like to carry.
> 
> I was going to say the same thing about the cup!



Thanks RN .  I tend to use my bags with outside pockets more than those without.  Funny that you and ATB noticed my I-N-O cup (didn’t get a food pic in the car though, lol).


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This RM is especially pretty .  I hope RN was sitting down for this one.


Hahahaha I hope so too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


What a pretty and feminine bucket style LV.  Sorry, I don't know the actual name.  Also sorry you had to eat in the car.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2006/2007
> View attachment 4686054





Iamminda said:


> This RM is especially pretty .  I hope RN was sitting down for this one.


 I  was sitting down! I stared at it so long I ran out of time to reply this morning. 
RM is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a pretty and feminine bucket style LV.  Sorry, I don't know the actual name.  Also sorry you had to eat in the car.



Thanks dear DM .  This bag (Diane) was discontinued after only a few years and not popular on the forum.  I fell instantly in love with it when I saw it at the store (never heard of it, knew nothing about it, etc).  I didn’t even try on the bag I had originally plan to buy and did a year of research on.  Some bags are just meant to be.


----------



## kbell

Iamminda said:


> This epi OTG is so gorgeous especially with that pink lining.  I really love this bandeau on it.


Thank you sweet @Iamminda


----------



## JenJBS

Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> I  was sitting down! I stared at it so long I ran out of time to reply this morning.
> RM is beautiful!




*There’s my  sweet lady 
Just wanted to thank you again 

Have a wonderful evening *


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


That colour is absolutely stunning! Love it. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2006/2007
> View attachment 4686054


Still loving your bags and your photos!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


I love the color and the style! So gorgeous.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> *There’s my  sweet lady
> Just wanted to thank you again
> 
> Have a wonderful evening *


Hi H4E! 
You're welcome! You have a wonderful evening too!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> That colour is absolutely stunning! Love it. ❤️



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love the color and the style! So gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coach Cassie


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach turnlock in lapis. Hello spring!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach turnlock in lapis. Hello spring!!!


What a pretty shade of blue! Wow


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## JenJBS

My HG Purse.  The lower window right of the purse is my work area.


----------



## Katinahat

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach turnlock in lapis. Hello spring!!!


What a beautiful colour of bag!


----------



## muchstuff

BV large Veneta in tourmaline...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My HG Purse.  The lower window right of the purse is my work area.



Love seeing this beauty in natural daylight — and what a lovely building you work in!!!  I can’t get enough of this gorgeous bag — always a treat to see it


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing this beauty in natural daylight — and what a lovely building you work in!!!  I can’t get enough of this gorgeous bag — always a treat to see it



Probably one of the most gorgeous bags around!
Impossible to find on the secondary market.


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> Still loving your bags and your photos!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I  was sitting down! I stared at it so long I ran out of time to reply this morning.
> RM is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing this beauty in natural daylight — and what a lovely building you work in!!!  I can’t get enough of this gorgeous bag — always a treat to see it



Thank you!   I promise to keep posting pics of it. I can't get enough of how different it looks in different lighting conditions. 

When I got there for my job interview I triple checked the address, worried I had the wrong place, since it is definitely not your typical office building. It's actually a renovated historic landmark. This was the carriage house. Given that this is what they built for their horses and carriages, you can imagine what the actual mansion for people looks like...  (I'm standing near it to take this pic.)


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Probably one of the most gorgeous bags around!
> Impossible to find on the secondary market.



Thank you, dear friend!  So, did I somehow manage to get a Unicorn Bag without even realizing it at the time???


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone



Every time I see this bag, I remember how much I love it!


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> My HG Purse.  The lower window right of the purse is my work area.



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Gorgeous shot!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

IntheOcean said:


> What a pretty shade of blue! Wow


Thx! I love it too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Katinahat said:


> What a beautiful colour of bag!


Thx! It looks even a little brighter in the sun!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, dear friend!  So, did I somehow manage to get a Unicorn Bag without even realizing it at the time???



You put it very succinctly when you called it your “Holy Grail” purse!!!  

 I’m not going to stop until I find one....which will probably be never!  

That one is truly to die for!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Every time I see this bag, I remember how much I love it!



Thanks so much V .  I really do love it a lot.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4687012


Love this See by Chloe...gorgeous and sophisticated!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my small Trendy CC and quilted ballerinas.


Gorgeous!  Looks great with your pretty ballerinas!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I used my MCM Berlin Cassette bag yesterday, a break from my Gucci vanity case.


It’s adorable!  Love ❤️ it!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


Love that bag!


----------



## cheidel

kbell said:


> This time change always kills me. Thank goodness for coffee! Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 4686030


Beautiful OTG!


----------



## cheidel

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> BV large Veneta in tourmaline...
> View attachment 4687185


Lovely!


----------



## cheidel

After several months of searching, I finally found the “perfect, functional,” Travel/Shopping/WorkTote.  The Frye Melissa Traveler from Nordstrom.  I love the distressed look of the leather, it adds character to the bag IMO, and the leather is wonderful!  It has top zip closure. The large outside back pocket can be conveniently unzipped to fit over a rolling luggage handle (which makes it great for travel) or remain zipped as an outer pocket.  I purchased the gray Frye Melissa Shopper a couple months ago, and fell in love with the quality and feel of the leather (Included a pic of both to show the size difference).  This Tote is huge.  I love extra large bags, and I took her out shopping today.   (The top two pics are from Nordstrom)


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

cheidel said:


> After several months of searching, I finally found the “perfect, functional,” Travel/Shopping/WorkTote.  The Frye Melissa Traveler from Nordstrom.  I love the distressed look of the leather, it adds character to the bag IMO, and the leather is wonderful!  It has top zip closure. The large outside back pocket can be conveniently unzipped to fit over a rolling luggage handle (which makes it great for travel) or remain zipped as an outer pocket.  I purchased the gray Frye Melissa Shopper a couple months ago, and fell in love with the quality and feel of the leather (Included a pic of both to show the size difference).  This Tote is huge.  I love extra large bags, and I took her out shopping today.   (The top two pics are from Nordstrom)


Frye makes beautiful leathers! Congrats on finding the perfect tote


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> After several months of searching, I finally found the “perfect, functional,” Travel/Shopping/WorkTote.  The Frye Melissa Traveler from Nordstrom.  I love the distressed look of the leather, it adds character to the bag IMO, and the leather is wonderful!  It has top zip closure. The large outside back pocket can be conveniently unzipped to fit over a rolling luggage handle (which makes it great for travel) or remain zipped as an outer pocket.  I purchased the gray Frye Melissa Shopper a couple months ago, and fell in love with the quality and feel of the leather (Included a pic of both to show the size difference).  This Tote is huge.  I love extra large bags, and I took her out shopping today.   (The top two pics are from Nordstrom)



Frye leather smells so great and lasts forever!  Enjoy your new fabulous bag. [emoji4]


----------



## kbell

cheidel said:


> Beautiful OTG!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> After several months of searching, I finally found the “perfect, functional,” Travel/Shopping/WorkTote.  The Frye Melissa Traveler from Nordstrom.  I love the distressed look of the leather, it adds character to the bag IMO, and the leather is wonderful!  It has top zip closure. The large outside back pocket can be conveniently unzipped to fit over a rolling luggage handle (which makes it great for travel) or remain zipped as an outer pocket.  I purchased the gray Frye Melissa Shopper a couple months ago, and fell in love with the quality and feel of the leather (Included a pic of both to show the size difference).  This Tote is huge.  I love extra large bags, and I took her out shopping today.   (The top two pics are from Nordstrom)



Beautiful bags! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Love that bag!



Thanks so much cheidel .  Congrats on finding your beautiful new tote — perfect for all your travels. I remember when you got the grey one and the good conditioner advice you shared with us


----------



## JenJBS

Delete


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks great with your pretty ballerinas!


Thank you.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much cheidel .  Congrats on finding your beautiful new tote — perfect for all your travels. I remember when you got the grey one and the good conditioner advice you shared with us


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bags! Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Frye leather smells so great and lasts forever!  Enjoy your new fabulous bag. [emoji4]


Thanks!  Yes, the leather smells great, and I’m told Frye leather bags will last a lifetime!


----------



## Cleda

This is my newest bag and is now my favourite!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My Noe  from  1994


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


Love your bag!!



JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


Pretty color!


----------



## MKB0925

Cleda said:


> This is my newest bag and is now my favourite!
> View attachment 4688458


I really like this...what is the brand?


----------



## MKB0925

yellow_tulip said:


> Coach Cassie


I keep going back and forth if I need a Cassie in my life.....she is so pretty!


----------



## yellow_tulip

MKB0925 said:


> I keep going back and forth if I need a Cassie in my life.....she is so pretty!


 
Yes, yes you do need it haha. I got it because i love my lv pm and I have to say I’m loving how soft the leather is in comparison to the canvas material.


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My Noe  from  1994
> View attachment 4688565


Love the patina on this beautiful Noe!


----------



## kbell

Cleda said:


> This is my newest bag and is now my favourite!
> View attachment 4688458


Looks perfect on you! Is it the midi size?


----------



## JenJBS

MKB0925 said:


> Love your bag!!
> 
> 
> Pretty color!



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> This is my newest bag and is now my favourite!
> View attachment 4688458


I can see why. It is so cute.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love your bag!!
> !



Thanks MKB


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My Noe  from  1994
> View attachment 4688565


It looks Great!  Beautiful patina!


----------



## westvillage

Comfort bags! I’ve used these two for more than a week now. In the thick of our international virus crisis, with so much disrupted here in New York, I was drawn to them because of how familiar and comfy each feels on my shoulder. They’ve been faithful companions for a long time now. Also each has a generous slide pocket in the rear for wet wipes and all manner of sanitizing doodads. 

Anyone else making a choice based on needs for a quick  grab or a bag friend?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Longchamp today


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting for my lunch to go on this “grass” bench.

During this somewhat stressful/uncertain time, I am thankful to be in the company of the wonderful TPFers on this lovely thread.  Happy Weekend .


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga everyday tote...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga everyday tote...
> 
> View attachment 4689667



I love the great variety of bags you have across brands (I often think to myself “Oh, I forgot MS had this pretty bag”, lol).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love the great variety of bags you have across brands (I often think to myself “Oh, I forgot MS had this pretty bag”, lol).


Thanks, I've definitely branched out over the last year!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Longchamp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689482


Gorgeous Cuir!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my lunch to go on this “grass” bench.
> 
> During this somewhat stressful/uncertain time, I am thankful to be in the company of the wonderful TPFers on this lovely thread.  Happy Weekend .



Happy weekend, IM!  We’re grateful for your kind and encouraging thoughts on TPF.  [emoji175] Such a cute hobo and grass bench background!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Happy weekend, IM!  We’re grateful for your kind and encouraging thoughts on TPF.  [emoji175] Such a cute hobo and grass bench background!


Thanks SBD .  Have a great weekend too


----------



## JenJBS

My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


Pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my lunch to go on this “grass” bench.
> 
> During this somewhat stressful/uncertain time, I am thankful to be in the company of the wonderful TPFers on this lovely thread.  Happy Weekend .


Lovely bag, lovelier sentiment, sweet IM.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


Lovely bag Jen! I bet I can guess what your favorite color is based on your beautiful bag collection


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely bag Jen! I bet I can guess what your favorite color is based on your beautiful bag collection



Thank you!   I bet you can!  I'm not quite at the level with purple bags our dear RN is with red bags (still working on it...), but I do love purple.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I bet you can!  I'm not quite at the level with purple bags our dear RN is with red bags (still working on it...), but I do love purple.




Any chance of a mod shot with the Nodini? I've looked at them online but was wondering how it looks on someone petite.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag, lovelier sentiment, sweet IM.



Thanks sweet DM


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I bet you can!  I'm not quite at the level with purple bags our dear RN is with red bags (still working on it...), but I do love purple.



Your new BV is very pretty .  And you are on your way to needing a fainting couch for purple bags, lol.


----------



## stylistbydesign

I’m Sporty Spice today with my Supreme waist bag. [emoji23] New Starbucks cup courtesy of DH [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m Sporty Spice today with my Supreme waist bag. [emoji23] New Starbucks cup courtesy of DH [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4690236


Are you on your way to doing something sporty?


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of a mod shot with the Nodini? I've looked at them online but was wondering how it looks on someone petite.



I'll get a mod shot posted today. But one of my errands this morning was a hair cut - and it did not go well. At all. Much shorter than I wanted. I know, with everything going on being upset about a bad haircut is silly and dumb, but...  So any mod shots for a few months will not include my face/head/poor butchered hair.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Your new BV is very pretty .  And you are on your way to needing a fainting couch for purple bags, lol.



Thank you!   Who, me???   Yeah, I am...


----------



## tenKrat

MZ Wallace Micro Tribeca in Magnet


----------



## Storm702

My picture won't load, delete


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you on your way to doing something sporty?



Haha.....no.  DH always calls me Sporty Spice when I choose to carry a low-maintenance bag.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


Sorry can't get second picture off!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m Sporty Spice today with my Supreme waist bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Starbucks cup courtesy of DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690236



Think we now have a 6th member of the band — Stylish Spice .  Beautiful SB cup — your sweet DH did good again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> I'll get a mod shot posted today. But one of my errands this morning was a hair cut - and it did not go well. At all. Much shorter than I wanted. I know, with everything going on being upset about a bad haircut is silly and dumb, but...  So any mod shots for a few months will not include my face/head/poor butchered hair.


Oh NO! I hate when I get a bad hair experience! May your hair grows fast Jen!
And faceless mod shots are the norm  Appreciate you taking the time to do it. Thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Haha.....no.  DH always calls me Sporty Spice when I choose to carry a low-maintenance bag.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh NO! I hate when I get a bad hair experience! May your hair grows fast Jen!
> And faceless mod shots are the norm  Appreciate you taking the time to do it. Thanks!



Here are a couple, in different outfits and lighting.

Thanks. I hope it will...


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple, in different outfits and lighting.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it will...


Thank you Jen, it looks so pretty on you!  And the purple color is so intense!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Think we now have a 6th member of the band — Stylish Spice .  Beautiful SB cup — your sweet DH did good again.



Why, thank you, IM!  [emoji6] I admit, I like your Spice Girl name a bit better. [emoji23]


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple, in different outfits and lighting.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it will...



Very pretty outfits, bag, and dear friend.   
You take great selfies!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Jen, it looks so pretty on you!  And the purple color is so intense!



Thank you!   And you're welcome. It is a beautiful, saturated purple!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Very pretty outfits, bag, and dear friend.
> You take great selfies!



Thank you, dear friend!  Very kind of you to say.


----------



## cheidel

Large Longchamp Cuir and Longchamp Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag for a weekend trip!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am not a floral person at ALL, but I LOVE this dark blue Flor goat suede from Massaccesi. This is a Phoebe clutch/pouch - I use it in my current work tote (also a Massaccesi, which I've posted in this thread) to hold my wallet and a couple of other essentials, so that if needed I can grab it and go for quick errands. Today, that was teaching yoga - and when I teach Saturday mornings, I dress in my gear before I leave the house, so all I really need is my driver's license and my wallet.

Outside the studio we have these bushes that have been blooming, so I had to stop and get a beauty shot in the wonderful overcast lighting!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Gemma tote.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.



 Oh what a beautiful color! Be still my heart!  Congrats!!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Your new BV is very pretty .  And you are on your way to needing a fainting couch for purple bags, lol.





JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Who, me???   Yeah, I am...



Oh we have another person who faints seeing pretty purples? No worries! There's one made just for that! Faint away!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am another who faints at seeing beautiful purple bags! 


houseof999 said:


> Oh we have another person who faints seeing pretty purples? No worries! There's one made just for that! Faint away!
> View attachment 4690688


----------



## houseof999

ohmisseevee said:


> I am another who faints at seeing beautiful purple bags!



Thou shall not let the bodies hit the floor... Happy safe fainting!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
 .. and if you didn't immediately think of the song by Drowning pool I am going to be very disappointed.


----------



## Just.Stine

Rika Starbag


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Oh what a beautiful color! Be still my heart!  Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Oh we have another person who faints seeing pretty purples? No worries! There's one made just for that! Faint away!
> View attachment 4690688



What a beautiful fainting couch!  Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

cheidel said:


> Large Longchamp Cuir and Longchamp Baxinyl Expandable Travel Bag for a weekend trip!


Great choice!  And I love that shade of blue against black, looks awesome.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am not a floral person at ALL, but I LOVE this dark blue Flor goat suede from Massaccesi. This is a Phoebe clutch/pouch - I use it in my current work tote (also a Massaccesi, which I've posted in this thread) to hold my wallet and a couple of other essentials, so that if needed I can grab it and go for quick errands. Today, that was teaching yoga - and when I teach Saturday mornings, I dress in my gear before I leave the house, so all I really need is my driver's license and my wallet.
> 
> Outside the studio we have these bushes that have been blooming, so I had to stop and get a beauty shot in the wonderful overcast lighting!


What a lovely way to showcase it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together! My first Longchamp as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> I don’t have that many bags.  My bags are not displayed.
> My older bags are in dust bags which I don’t wear anymore.
> 
> Depending which of my two Hermes bags I am wearing, one lays in dust bag on a pillow and the other one just lays on a pillow easy to grab. They do go in their boxes to sleep  for a week, twice a year
> 
> Do you have any Fossil bags? I liked the feel of their leather. I bought them after I was buying Gucci.
> 
> Goodnight


I don't have any Fossil bag, but I have a fossil heart wallet I painted green, and another fossil wallet I painted.


----------



## westvillage

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.



Hi Dexter’s Mom and everyone… Last weekend I was flea marketing and spotted this metal sign from a bygone era. Hope  Dexter’s Mother’s BREAD was dee-lish!  The bread equivalent of your beautiful bag collection.... LOL ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> Hi Dexter’s Mom and everyone… Last weekend I was flea marketing and spotted this metal sign from a bygone era. Hope  Dexter’s Mother’s BREAD was dee-lish!  The bread equivalent of your beautiful bag collection.... LOL ...
> 
> View attachment 4690823


I wonder if Dexter's mom makes great bread as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Had to eat fast food in the car tonight (no table inside after 10 minutes of “stalking”). Have a great week everyone


I love that bandeau on your lovely bag IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

vesna said:


> Ok I am officially done with this Canadian winter, I wish for warm weather, colours.....so I took out my lightest in colour jacket, Hermes crazy Tohu Bohu scarf and Goyard St Louis in orange ( with knee-high grey Doc Martens of course  !!! I am inviting the spring. My name also means “spring” sooooo


Wow! Loving all the bright orange colors!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan crossbody in Garnet.


This color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My HG Purse.  The lower window right of the purse is my work area.


Such a cool bag and a cool picture Jen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> After several months of searching, I finally found the “perfect, functional,” Travel/Shopping/WorkTote.  The Frye Melissa Traveler from Nordstrom.  I love the distressed look of the leather, it adds character to the bag IMO, and the leather is wonderful!  It has top zip closure. The large outside back pocket can be conveniently unzipped to fit over a rolling luggage handle (which makes it great for travel) or remain zipped as an outer pocket.  I purchased the gray Frye Melissa Shopper a couple months ago, and fell in love with the quality and feel of the leather (Included a pic of both to show the size difference).  This Tote is huge.  I love extra large bags, and I took her out shopping today.   (The top two pics are from Nordstrom)


Now that's a nice travel/tote bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This color!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool bag and a cool picture Jen!



Thank you, Sunshine!  Missed your posts the last few days.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any Fossil bag, but I have a fossil heart wallet I painted green, and another fossil wallet I painted.



Beautiful paint jobs! You're very talented!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together!



But of course! Can't let sisters be separated.   They look great together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my lunch to go on this “grass” bench.
> 
> During this somewhat stressful/uncertain time, I am thankful to be in the company of the wonderful TPFers on this lovely thread.  Happy Weekend .


As soon as I saw the lovely  bag and the handwriting,  I knew it was your post! 
Is this in Cambridge BTW?


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga everyday tote...
> 
> View attachment 4689667


Really really really cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


You have the most beautiful purple colored bags Jen!!!! It's so painful just to look! I NEED!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m Sporty Spice today with my Supreme waist bag. [emoji23] New Starbucks cup courtesy of DH [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4690236


Always the cool one with the coolest bags! And that cup is totally EXTRA!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!  Missed your posts the last few days.


Awwww! Thank you!



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful paint jobs! You're very talented!


You are very kind!



JenJBS said:


> But of course! Can't let sisters be separated.   They look great together.


Thank you! I'm sure the sisters are very appreciative of my generous act of kindness!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the most beautiful purple colored bags Jen!!!! It's so painful just to look! I NEED!!!!!



Thank you!   I do love them, and how many different (but all beautiful) shades of purple I've been able to find.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together! My first Longchamp as well.


The Coach mini bag key chain is adorable!  Does the front pocket open?


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> The Coach mini bag key chain is adorable!  Does the front pocket open?


Thank you.  Yes it opens. 
The bag could also be used like a necklace or a crossbody bag by hooking the clasps to the handle hardware.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Yes it opens.
> The bag could also be used like a necklace or a crossbody bag by hooking the clasps to the handle hardware.


That's so awesome!  It's such a cute piece.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Mulberry Alexa today


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any Fossil bag, but I have a fossil heart wallet I painted green, and another fossil wallet I painted.




*You are so talented!
Great job  them both! *


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together! My first Longchamp as well.




*oh my gosh  so adorable! *


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *You are so talented!
> Great job  them both! *





hers4eva said:


> *oh my gosh  so adorable! *



Thank you! That's very kind of you to say!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I wonder if Dexter's mom makes great bread as well!


The funny thing is that I actually do bake bread!! 


westvillage said:


> Hi Dexter’s Mom and everyone… Last weekend I was flea marketing and spotted this metal sign from a bygone era. Hope  Dexter’s Mother’s BREAD was dee-lish!  The bread equivalent of your beautiful bag collection.... LOL ...
> 
> View attachment 4690823


That is awesome!! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> The funny thing is that I actually do bake bread!!
> 
> That is awesome!! Thank you so much for sharing.


Wow! A woman with beauty and talent! 
Bread baking is so hard imo!


----------



## westvillage

Greetings from the world of “Finding the Silverlining.” I get to leave the big city for two unexpected weeks and I’m using, for the very first time, my Longchamp Chloe Floirat really big tote. I love that the whimsical people and many dogs on it are all going somewhere too and they wrap around completely. They make me so happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> It’s adorable!  Love ❤️ it!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> View attachment 4690906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from the world of “Finding the Silverlining.” I get to leave the big city for two unexpected weeks and I’m using, for the very first time, my Longchamp Chloe Floirat really big tote. I love that the whimsical people and many dogs on it are all going somewhere too and they wrap around completely. They make me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4690907


Very whimsical indeed!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! A woman with beauty and talent!
> Bread baking is so hard imo!


You are too kind, Sm. 
I find baking bread very soothing and therapeutic.


----------



## cheidel

IntheOcean said:


> Great choice!  And I love that shade of blue against black, looks awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

westvillage said:


> View attachment 4690906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from the world of “Finding the Silverlining.” I get to leave the big city for two unexpected weeks and I’m using, for the very first time, my Longchamp Chloe Floirat really big tote. I love that the whimsical people and many dogs on it are all going somewhere too and they wrap around completely. They make me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4690907


That is a really cute bag!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.


Very sexy pic, both you and the Trendy CC!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Oh we have another person who faints seeing pretty purples? No worries! There's one made just for that! Faint away!
> View attachment 4690688


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together! My first Longchamp as well.


Congrats on your mini LC Smama! Aren't they great? Hold so much for a tiny bag and very light.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats on your mini LC Smama! Aren't they great? Hold so much for a tiny bag and very light.


Thank you!
I think the plastic version has a con.  It's the snap. I am worried that eventually the snap area would tear.


----------



## Addicted to bags

westvillage said:


> View attachment 4690906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from the world of “Finding the Silverlining.” I get to leave the big city for two unexpected weeks and I’m using, for the very first time, my Longchamp Chloe Floirat really big tote. I love that the whimsical people and many dogs on it are all going somewhere too and they wrap around completely. They make me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4690907


I love this piece westvillage! So cute. Enjoy your time out of the big City!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I think the plastic version has a con.  It's the snap. I am worried that eventually the snap area would tear.


Oh! Hmmm, I actually never use the snap since there is a zipper.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Always the cool one with the coolest bags! And that cup is totally EXTRA!!!



Thanks, SMama!  This Supreme bag is actually my favorite “technical” bag.  The construction and materials are really amazing.  The pink doesn’t hurt, either. [emoji6] Really excited about my new cup, which looks like an AZ sunset!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh! Hmmm, I actually never use the snap since there is a zipper.


Good to know since I'm new to LC le Pliage.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy.



You look so pretty as usual DM


----------



## IntheOcean

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Mulberry Alexa today
> View attachment 4690885


Beautiful bag! I feel like there are certain handbags that just look awesome in brown, and Alexa is one of them.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> As soon as I saw the lovely  bag and the handwriting,  I knew it was your post!
> Is this in Cambridge BTW?



Thanks SSSSM .   Nope, not Cambridge!   

I love your new LC clear tote — wonder if they make it in a big/regular size with long handles, lol.  

BTW, Dextersmom is a fantastic cook and her bread is heavenly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .   Nope, not Cambridge!
> 
> I love your new LC clear tote — wonder if they make it in a big/regular size with long handles, lol.
> 
> BTW, Dextersmom is a fantastic cook and her bread is heavenly.


I see. Thank you!
The SA at Nordstrom said there is a size larger than the mini, which was sold before I got there.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I see. Thank you!
> The SA at Nordstrom said there is a size larger than the mini, which was sold before I got there.



just saw there is a larger one in the size/style I like (but I am on a bag ban ).  Although the inside of my bag is usually a bit messy so it might not be a good look, lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Very sexy pic, both you and the Trendy CC!





Iamminda said:


> You look so pretty as usual DM


Thank you, my sweet friends.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .   Nope, not Cambridge!
> 
> I love your new LC clear tote — wonder if they make it in a big/regular size with long handles, lol.
> 
> BTW, Dextersmom is a fantastic cook and her bread is heavenly.


You are too kind, IM.   Thank you.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple, in different outfits and lighting.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it will...


JenJBS, that bag looks great on you! what a beautiful find. Is that color Mona Lisa?


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I am not a floral person at ALL, but I LOVE this dark blue Flor goat suede from Massaccesi. This is a Phoebe clutch/pouch - I use it in my current work tote (also a Massaccesi, which I've posted in this thread) to hold my wallet and a couple of other essentials, so that if needed I can grab it and go for quick errands. Today, that was teaching yoga - and when I teach Saturday mornings, I dress in my gear before I leave the house, so all I really need is my driver's license and my wallet.
> 
> Outside the studio we have these bushes that have been blooming, so I had to stop and get a beauty shot in the wonderful overcast lighting!


fantastic shot! such a pretty little bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> JenJBS, that bag looks great on you! what a beautiful find. Is that color Mona Lisa?



Thank you!  Yes, Mona Lisa. Our dear VON1B2 identified the color; and when I called the serial number in to the BV boutique as a final authentication check they confirmed her excellent knowledge of BV colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Yes, Mona Lisa. Our dear VON1B2 identified the color; and when I called the serial number in to the BV boutique as a final authentication check they confirmed her excellent knowledge of BV colors.


I just love this color! I've been hunting ....


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I just love this color! I've been hunting ....



Yes? No?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04?position=0


----------



## Addicted to bags

Oh yes for @Kimbashop


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Yes? No?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04?position=0



Yes!  It's beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yes!  It's beautiful!


@Kimbashop I didn’t check condition thoroughly, see what you think!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop I didn’t check condition thoroughly, see what you think!



You have such a gift for finding bags! I think RTone is right that you're a magnet for beautiful bags - and kindly use that gift to help others.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> You have such a gift for finding bags! I think RTone is right that you're a magnet for beautiful bags - and kindly use that gift to help others.


Awww, thank you .


----------



## scrpo83

Coach Madison


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> You have such a gift for finding bags! I think RTone is right that you're a magnet for beautiful bags - and kindly use that gift to help others.



YES!!!  
She has a definite “gift” and is always so helpful to anyone searching for a bag they want.  
Simply a wonderful friend!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

scrpo83 said:


> Coach Madison


Love the leather!  The color makes me want to eat a tangerine!


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry Kirley again today, this time stuffed to the brim


----------



## southernbelle82

Been in my new Dooney drawstring the last month but moved back into an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop I didn’t check condition thoroughly, see what you think!


Oh, my my my. You are such an enabler!!! It is gorgeous. It's in my cart right now, as is the Bal Velo in Hamilton red.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> You have such a gift for finding bags! I think RTone is right that you're a magnet for beautiful bags - and kindly use that gift to help others.


she does, and is very generous with her gift!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> YES!!!
> She has a definite “gift” and is always so helpful to anyone searching for a bag they want.
> Simply a wonderful friend!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, my my my. You are such an enabler!!! It is gorgeous. It's in my cart right now, as is the Bal Velo in Hamilton red.


So it's a Hammie not Vibrato? They listed it as calf but I thought it looked more chevre. Plus the HW...


----------



## muchstuff

First time out with my Fendi Anna Selleria...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> she does, and is very generous with her gift!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> So it's a Hammie not Vibrato? They listed it as calf but I thought it looked more chevre. Plus the HW...


Yes, it is Hamilton. the Vibrato came out in 2016, I believe, and the pebbles are much more distinct (raised) on that calf leather. Also, the red Vibrato color is much more of an orange-red. I believe that this might be the cranberry color (can't remember what they called it). Plus, the hardware looks like the Hamilton HW.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> First time out with my Fendi Anna Selleria...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691677


wowzers


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, it is Hamilton. the Vibrato came out in 2016, I believe, and the pebbles are much more distinct (raised) on that calf leather. Also, the red Vibrato color is much more of an orange-red. I believe that this might be the cranberry color (can't remember what they called it). Plus, the hardware looks like the Hamilton HW.


It was the HW that made me question it, I asked CeeJay on the finds thread but she never replied. Hammie had the brushed gold HW. I suck at telling the various leathers apart I have to admit.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> wowzers


I know, pretty isn't she? I have a bright green one that just landed in Blaine which I won't be seeing any time soon sadly.


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop check this out... I'm not comfortable carrying bright colours with the exception of these types of greens, go figure.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop check this out... I'm not comfortable carrying bright colours with the exception of these types of greens, go figure.
> View attachment 4691680


Beautiful! I love leaf greens like this one. I will be very interested in hearing your reports of how these bags carry.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful! I love leaf greens like this one. I will be very interested in hearing your reports of how these bags carry.


Any green with hint of yellow rather than blue works for me. I'm carrying her today on the short strap only so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## JenJBS

Double Circle bag from The Row.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Double Circle bag from The Row.


Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop so first day and I like the bag a lot, handle works on the shoulder although as usual a little more drop would have been nice. The handle needs to soften up a bit. I like the fact that it has an interior hook to join both sides together so even though it doesn't zip it feels somewhat secure. Here's a mod shot...


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Double Circle bag from The Row.



Wonderful bag.    I love it!


----------



## RT1

Sorry, double post


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so first day and I like the bag a lot, handle works on the shoulder although as usual a little more drop would have been nice. The handle needs to soften up a bit. I like the fact that it has an interior hook to join both sides together so even though it doesn't zip it feels somewhat secure. Here's a mod shot...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691867



Looks fantastic on you, my friend!!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so first day and I like the bag a lot, handle works on the shoulder although as usual a little more drop would have been nice. The handle needs to soften up a bit. I like the fact that it has an interior hook to join both sides together so even though it doesn't zip it feels somewhat secure. Here's a mod shot...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691867



Looks great on you .  (Almost didn’t recognize you without your pretty purple hair )


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Looks fantastic on you, my friend!!!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Looks great on you .  (Almost didn’t recognize you without your pretty purple hair )


Thought it was time for a change!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so first day and I like the bag a lot, handle works on the shoulder although as usual a little more drop would have been nice. The handle needs to soften up a bit. I like the fact that it has an interior hook to join both sides together so even though it doesn't zip it feels somewhat secure. Here's a mod shot...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691867


Thanks for the modshot-- Ooing and Ahhing from here! What gorgeous leather, and the size fits you well. 

  Whelp, now THIS bag is on my radar


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for the modshot-- Ooing and Ahhing from here! What gorgeous leather, and the size fits you well.
> 
> Whelp, now THIS bag is on my radar


I've read that there's a larger size and you know me.... I'll get a mod shot with the long strap for you as well.


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop one nice thing about it is that the base is somewhat structured (not stiff though) so it's easy to find stuff!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop one nice thing about it is that the base is somewhat structured (not stiff though) so it's easy to find stuff!


That's a really important quality. Personally,  I have found that I gravitate to bags with either a flat base or, if rounded (cuz I love saddles), a structured base. Although pouches do solve a lot of problems with loose hobo structures (Bal Day, I'm looking at you).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That's a really important quality. Personally,  I have found that I gravitate to bags with either a flat base or, if rounded (cuz I love saddles), a structured base. Although pouches do solve a lot of problems with loose hobo structures (Bal Day, I'm looking at you).


Still love the Day!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop so first day and I like the bag a lot, handle works on the shoulder although as usual a little more drop would have been nice. The handle needs to soften up a bit. I like the fact that it has an interior hook to join both sides together so even though it doesn't zip it feels somewhat secure. Here's a mod shot...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691867



 looks fantastic !


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> looks fantastic !


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop the Selleria is a great bag. I used it with the long strap today and although it's a bit long for me (I added holes but it's still a little long) it's an effortless carry. The weight distributor doesn't come off the strap but it's fully padded and seems to stick like glue to my shoulder which is a HUGE thing for me. (I mentioned the handle needed to soften, I think I was using the wrong side of it as it's padded as well). You can get stuff out of the bag pretty easily even with the interior closure done up. I don't care for it crossbody because of the structured base, on me it sticks out a bit too much but on someone a bit bigger it would probably be fine.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop the Selleria is a great bag. I used it with the long strap today and although it's a bit long for me (I added holes but it's still a little long) it's an effortless carry. The weight distributor doesn't come off the strap but it's fully padded and seems to stick like glue to my shoulder which is a HUGE thing for me. (I mentioned the handle needed to soften, I think I was using the wrong side of it as it's padded as well). You can get stuff out of the bag pretty easily even with the interior closure done up. I don't care for it crossbody because of the structured base, on me it sticks out a bit too much but on someone a bit bigger it would probably be fine.
> 
> View attachment 4692409
> View attachment 4692410
> View attachment 4692411


I really like this on you as a shoulder carry.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I really like this on you as a shoulder carry.


Yeah me too. I actually forgot I was carrying it today which doesn’t happen with a lot of bags.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop the Selleria is a great bag. I used it with the long strap today and although it's a bit long for me (I added holes but it's still a little long) it's an effortless carry. The weight distributor doesn't come off the strap but it's fully padded and seems to stick like glue to my shoulder which is a HUGE thing for me. (I mentioned the handle needed to soften, I think I was using the wrong side of it as it's padded as well). You can get stuff out of the bag pretty easily even with the interior closure done up. I don't care for it crossbody because of the structured base, on me it sticks out a bit too much but on someone a bit bigger it would probably be fine.
> 
> View attachment 4692409
> View attachment 4692410
> View attachment 4692411


Thank you for the mod shots! I just LOVE the leather on this and the color, too.  The bag looks great on you, by the way. Not too big, not too small.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the mod shots! I just LOVE the leather on this and the color, too.  The bag looks great on you, by the way. Not too big, not too small.


Thanks, I'm very happy with this one .


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me Bottega Veneta Nodini to run a few errands. Currently waiting for my car to get it's annual inspection/registration.


This is gorgeous! I really want a Nodini but I'm not in the mood to shop.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple, in different outfits and lighting.
> 
> Thanks. I hope it will...


It's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I really want a Nodini but I'm not in the mood to shop.





whateve said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you!  Understandable that you're not in a shopping mood. What color(s) would you like your Nodini to be? It is a wonderful bag!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Understandable that you're not in a shopping mood. What color(s) would you like your Nodini to be? It is a wonderful bag!


I'm not sure. There are colors I'm drawn to but I have to remind myself I already have bags in those colors, mostly jeweltones. At the BV store they had a dark gray that I liked. Or I may want a metallic. Usually I like smaller bags to be in brighter colors but I may already be covered in all bright colors. I wouldn't be able to resist one in the same color as yours if it was affordable.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm not sure. There are colors I'm drawn to but I have to remind myself I already have bags in those colors, mostly jeweltones. At the BV store they had a dark gray that I liked. Or I may want a metallic. Usually I like smaller bags to be in brighter colors but I may already be covered in all bright colors. I wouldn't be able to resist one in the same color as yours if it was affordable.


There's bold green on TRR first look...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...i-intrecciato-crossbody-bag-78s4e?position=3#!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> There's bold green on TRR first look...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...i-intrecciato-crossbody-bag-78s4e?position=3#!


Thanks! That's more than I want to spend and I already have green bags I love.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm not sure. There are colors I'm drawn to but I have to remind myself I already have bags in those colors, mostly jeweltones. At the BV store they had a dark gray that I liked. Or I may want a metallic. Usually I like smaller bags to be in brighter colors but I may already be covered in all bright colors. I wouldn't be able to resist one in the same color as yours if it was affordable.



Can't go wrong with a metallic, IMO. The BV purple is gorgeous.

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041962/

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041965/

https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...-nodini-purple-leather-shoulder-bag/27043144/

20% off this one with code REAL:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/bottega-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> There's bold green on TRR first look...
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...i-intrecciato-crossbody-bag-78s4e?position=3#!





JenJBS said:


> Can't go wrong with a metallic, IMO. The BV purple is gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041962/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041965/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...-nodini-purple-leather-shoulder-bag/27043144/
> 
> 20% off this one with code REAL:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/bottega-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04


You guys are great enablers


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> You guys are great enablers


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> You guys are great enablers


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Papier Plate Bucket Bag


----------



## Lilybarb

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Papier Plate Bucket Bag


Where did that strap come from?! Very original!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Papier Plate Bucket Bag


LOVE this !! Amazing with the Off White strap.


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...


----------



## leechiyong

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...


So glad you're safe!  The colors in this photo are gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> So glad you're safe!  The colors in this photo are gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Can't go wrong with a metallic, IMO. The BV purple is gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041962/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041965/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...-nodini-purple-leather-shoulder-bag/27043144/
> 
> 20% off this one with code REAL:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/bottega-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04


@JenJBS, I MAY have just bought one of these bags because of you!  Great price. Hoping it looks as decent in person as it is represented in the pics. I think it might be the Anenome color.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...





JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...


Just gorgeous. You and I share a love of magenta-based purples.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> Just gorgeous. You and I share a love of magenta-based purples.


Just read your posting again and saw that you had an earthquake!  Hope you and your loved ones are OK.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> @JenJBS, I MAY have just bought one of these bags because of you!  Great price. Hoping it looks as decent in person as it is represented in the pics. I think it might be the Anenome color.



Always happy to be a purse enabler!   Anenome is a pretty color. But all the BV purples are pretty! Yes, we do share a love of magenta based purple.  Great minds think alike. Thanks. I'm a bit... shaken, but ok.  (sorry, couldn't resist the pun...) So far it seems all damage is to property, not people.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...



Pretty colors here!   Yikes about the earthquake (saw the news headline) — glad you are ok.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Always happy to be a purse enabler!   Anenome is a pretty color. But all the BV purples are pretty! Yes, we do share a love of magenta based purple.  Great minds think alike. Thanks. I'm a bit... shaken, but ok.  (sorry, couldn't resist the pun...) So far it seems all damage is to property, not people.


Oh gosh.  I’m sorry to hear about property damage. I live on the East coast now but remember the earthquake experience when I lived in California.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty colors here!   Yikes about the earthquake (saw the news headline) — glad you are ok.



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## TotinScience

Amazing pre-owned finds of late - Calypso by Massaccesi and HG Tiffany sunnies bring joy in these tumultuous times


----------



## RT1

Never been in an earthquake...but, I’m so happy that you are fine and nothing damaged.
Surely must have been a frightening experience!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...


Oh my goodness, an earthquake? That's more common in my area 
Glad to hear you are ok Jen


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Never been in an earthquake...but, I’m so happy that you are fine and nothing damaged.
> Surely must have been a frightening experience!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh my goodness, an earthquake? That's more common in my area
> Glad to hear you are ok Jen



Thank you, ATB!  Be safe, if they are more common in your area.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, ATB!  Be safe, if they are more common in your area.


Thanks, I'm in California, earthquake country


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh gosh.  I’m sorry to hear about property damage. I live on the East coast now but remember the earthquake experience when I lived in California.


Earthquake? Where? I missed that piece of news...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Earthquake? Where? I missed that piece of news...


not sure where @JenJBS lives, but I think a big one hit Salt Lake City.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> not sure where @JenJBS lives, but I think a big one hit Salt Lake City.


Yikes I’ll have to check, thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Earthquake? Where? I missed that piece of news...





Kimbashop said:


> not sure where @JenJBS lives, but I think a big one hit Salt Lake City.





muchstuff said:


> Yikes I’ll have to check, thanks!



I live in Salt Lake City, and it was that earthquake I was referring to. Crazy day... But could have been so, so much worse. Not nearly as bad as they've been predicting since I was a child. Sorry for being offline for a bit. When I got home from work my poor kittens needed me. They were still scared and anxious.


----------



## Kimbashop

Poor kitties! Animals are so sensitive to things like that.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Poor kitties! Animals are so sensitive to things like that.



They were still hiding under the bed when I got home. But they may have been out earlier, then hidden again due to an aftershock. Once I coaxed them out, they are very clingy. And jump at even the slightest sound/disturbance.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I live in Salt Lake City, and it was that earthquake I was referring to. Crazy day... But could have been so, so much worse. Not nearly as bad as they've been predicting since I was a child. Sorry for being offline for a bit. When I got home from work my poor kittens needed me. They were still scared and anxious.


Glad it wasn't terribly bad, we have the same doom hanging over our heads here in Vancouver, there's a "big one" imminent...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Glad it wasn't terribly bad, we have the same doom hanging over our heads here in Vancouver, there's a "big one" imminent...



Thanks. Hopefully your 'Big One' is also smaller than expected.


----------



## Storm702

My new beauty for the first day of spring!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey bag today. Grey and overcast, so I wanted color. A few minutes after I snapped this, we had an earthquake. 5.7 I'm fine, and at work now, but what a way to start the day...


Glad you're OK! 
Pretty Coach!  Just the thing to brighten the day! The bag, I mean, not (sarcastically) the earthquake. 


Storm702 said:


> My new beauty for the first day of spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693331


Love the sheen and how the twilly looks with this color!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Glad you're OK!
> Pretty Coach!  Just the thing to brighten the day! The bag, I mean, not (sarcastically) the earthquake.
> 
> Love the sheen and how the twilly looks with this color!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Storm702 said:


> My new beauty for the first day of spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693331


How pretty! I love the Day style.


----------



## Storm702

IntheOcean said:


> Glad you're OK!
> Pretty Coach!  Just the thing to brighten the day! The bag, I mean, not (sarcastically) the earthquake.
> 
> Love the sheen and how the twilly looks with this color!


Thank you! I had actually bought the twilly first because they were B2G1, and then i found the Day! I thought they meshed well.


----------



## Storm702

Kimbashop said:


> How pretty! I love the Day style.


Thank you! So do I, very comfortable to wear & holds a lot.


----------



## JenJBS

Storm702 said:


> Thank you! I had actually bought the twilly first because they were B2G1, and then i found the Day! I thought they meshed well.



They mesh perfectly!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


One of my favourite HW combos!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> One of my favourite HW combos!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carly and I have been on lockdown since last Friday. Enjoying our outdoor time on the balcony on this beautiful Spring day!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Carly and I have been on lockdown since last Friday. Enjoying our outdoor time on the balcony on this beautiful Spring day!
> View attachment 4694169



What a beautiful picture RN . Glad you are enjoying some fresh air during our current situation.  Stay well my friend .


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Carly and I have been on lockdown since last Friday. Enjoying our outdoor time on the balcony on this beautiful Spring day!
> View attachment 4694169


Carly looks like she's enjoying soaking in some sun 
Take care of yourself and your family


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Carly looks like she's enjoying soaking in some sun
> Take care of yourself and your family


Hi ATB! 
She is!
Thanks! You take care too! Be safe if you have to go out!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture RN . Glad you are enjoying some fresh air during our current situation.  Stay well my friend .


Hi Minda!
Thanks! 
I'm very happy to have some outdoor space and a beautiful view of the Oakland Hills!
Thanks! You and your family stay well too!


----------



## Genanag

Storm702 said:


> My new beauty for the first day of spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693331


So cute!


----------



## Narnanz

Farmers Market for the last time maybe With Coach Pocket bag and my cane basket.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Farmers Market for the last time maybe With Coach Pocket bag and my cane basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694345


What a cute way to carry your produce!!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Farmers Market for the last time maybe With Coach Pocket bag and my cane basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694345


That basket is so pretty — perfect for this outing.  Lovely Pocket bag (reminds me of the City Bag)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Narnanz said:


> Farmers Market for the last time maybe With Coach Pocket bag and my cane basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694345


I adore that basket!!!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Can't go wrong with a metallic, IMO. The BV purple is gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041962/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ple-lambskin-leather-cross-body-bag/27041965/
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...-nodini-purple-leather-shoulder-bag/27043144/
> 
> 20% off this one with code REAL:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ags/bottega-veneta-nodini-crossbody-bag-78a04


I don't know why I didn't see this until now! They are all gone except for the one on therealreal. I liked the prices on Tradesy. I was considering a fuchsia one on Tradesy but then decided I really didn't need that color.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> @JenJBS, I MAY have just bought one of these bags because of you!  Great price. Hoping it looks as decent in person as it is represented in the pics. I think it might be the Anenome color.


I'm looking forward to seeing it! I used to have a cervo bag in anemone.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing it! I used to have a cervo bag in anemone.


After searching up purple colors on the web, I think it actually might be Byzantine -- it's a very bright purple. I'm still new to the BV world and learning the color names. Your cervo anemone must have been beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I don't know why I didn't see this until now! They are all gone except for the one on therealreal. I liked the prices on Tradesy. I was considering a fuchsia one on Tradesy but then decided I really didn't need that color.


Thanks to Jen, I bought one of those bags on her links!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> After searching up purple colors on the web, I think it actually might be Byzantine -- it's a very bright purple. I'm still new to the BV world and learning the color names. Your cervo anemone must have been beautiful.


Yes, it was. It was a more muted purple. I sold it because the handle wasn't comfortable on the shoulder and it didn't have a longer strap. I have a cervo tote in a brighter purple that I like better. I probably have enough purple bags.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I don't know why I didn't see this until now! They are all gone except for the one on therealreal. I liked the prices on Tradesy. I was considering a fuchsia one on Tradesy but then decided I really didn't need that color.



A side note on this (you may know this already) — the first two sellers are the same.  It took me a bit to figure out, lol.  When an item sells on one, the other one becomes “no longer available”.  Coco Luxury shows mod shots whereas LuxTradesy doesn’t.  In the past, they had slightly different prices.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> A side note on this (you may know this already) — the first two sellers are the same.  It took me a bit to figure out, lol.  When an item sells on one, the one becomes “no longer available”.  Coco Luxury shows mod shots whereas LuxTradesy doesn’t.  In the past, they had slightly different prices.


I figured that out already when I was looking at the two pink nodinis. I was trying to figure out if they were the same bag since one was cheaper.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I figured that out already when I was looking at the two pink nodinis. I was trying to figure out if they were the same bag since one was cheaper.



I don’t understand why they bother having two seller accounts.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> A side note on this (you may know this already) — the first two sellers are the same.  It took me a bit to figure out, lol.  When an item sells on one, the one becomes “no longer available”.  Coco Luxury shows mod shots whereas LuxTradesy doesn’t.  In the past, they had slightly different prices.


I thought that was the case! "I went back and forth between the two listings and couldn't see any differences. There is some wear and tear to the bag, but at that price with $50 off it seemed like a good way to try the style. I'm hoping I can find some color dye that will help me repair some scrapes. I don't mind doing that.


----------



## Narnanz

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I adore that basket!!!


Im lucky to have 3 of these  thrifting. Gave one to a friend and kept these two.


----------



## Purseloco

Nina Bossi green hobo bag.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Carly and I have been on lockdown since last Friday. Enjoying our outdoor time on the balcony on this beautiful Spring day!
> View attachment 4694169


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks to Jen, I bought one of those bags on her links!



Hope you end up loving it as much as I love mine. We're all so bad about enabling each other...


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Yes, it was. It was a more muted purple. I sold it because the handle wasn't comfortable on the shoulder and it didn't have a longer strap. I have a cervo tote in a brighter purple that I like better. I probably have enough purple bags.


 
Enough purple bags. Enough. Purple. Bags. Bags purple enough...  I read these words, but can't understand them.  My brain refuses to process them...  Oh... Never enough purple bags! Now I get it!  Just missing a word...


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Enough purple bags. Enough. Purple. Bags. Bags purple enough...  I read these words, but can't understand them.  My brain refuses to process them...  Oh... Never enough purple bags! Now I get it!  Just missing a word...


 Replace the word Purple with Red and you'd be saying what I always say!
I love purple bags too. When I can't find a style I like in red, purple is my next choice.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Replace the word Purple with Red and you'd be saying what I always say!
> I love purple bags too. When I can't find a style I like in red, purple is my next choice.



Good to know someone else understands! Since purple is half red, that makes sense. I have a couple red dresses, and one red silk shirt, that I love.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe Legend


----------



## whateve

Purseloco said:


> Nina Bossi green hobo bag.
> View attachment 4694581


This is beautiful! I'm not familiar with this brand.


----------



## Just.Stine

A breath of fresh air and back on lockdown  
Louis Vuitton “Jeune Fille mm”


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4694603



Pretty light blue floral backdrop for your pretty RM .


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Enough purple bags. Enough. Purple. Bags. Bags purple enough...  I read these words, but can't understand them.  My brain refuses to process them...  Oh... Never enough purple bags! Now I get it!  Just missing a word...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Hope you end up loving it as much as I love mine. We're all so bad about enabling each other...


Me, too!


----------



## Dextersmom

Getting some fresh air with my square caviar mini.


----------



## southernbelle43

Dextersmom said:


> Getting some fresh air with my square caviar mini.


Oh my gosh. Is this your everyday view. I am so jealous


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Getting some fresh air with my square caviar mini.



Great to know you are enjoying the sunshine and lovely water view — and making the best of this unprecedented situation.  Thank you for sharing this beautiful and peaceful picture .  Stay well, sweet DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great to know you are enjoying the sunshine and lovely water view — and making the best of this unprecedented situation.  Thank you for sharing this beautiful and peaceful picture .  Stay well, sweet DM


Thank you, IM.  It is hard, but I am trying to stay calm.  This hour or so was definitely the best part of my day.  I hope that you and your family are staying safe and sound.


southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. Is this your everyday view. I am so jealous


Thank you. sb43. It is truly a blessing to live near the ocean and I am grateful every day.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pretty light blue floral backdrop for your pretty RM .


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Enough purple bags. Enough. Purple. Bags. Bags purple enough...  I read these words, but can't understand them.  My brain refuses to process them...  Oh... Never enough purple bags! Now I get it!  Just missing a word...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4695205



Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!  Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This was a pic I took when I went to Saks about a week and a half before they decided to close the stores.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!  Thank you, Shelby!



Jen — Congrats on your beautiful BV pouch being part of the Purseforum Roundup (they finally brought back this TPF favorite) 
https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-23/


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This was a pic I took when I went to Saks about a week and a half before they decided to close the stores.


I adore this little beauty!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I adore this little beauty!!


Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Replace the word Purple with Red and you'd be saying what I always say!
> I love purple bags too. When I can't find a style I like in red, purple is my next choice.


I was thinking the same thing!! My red passion is constantly in rotation with my pink passion. But lately, I've been obsessed with shiny red bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 4691528
> View attachment 4691529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been in my new Dooney drawstring the last month but moved back into an oldie but a goodie!


Pretty hair!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Jen — Congrats on your beautiful BV pouch being part of the Purseforum Roundup (they finally brought back this TPF favorite)
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-23/



Thank you!  I was so surprised, and honored, it was one of the threads they picked.  But it really is a beautiful bag, and purple seems to be a trending color for spring.


----------



## Storm702

JenJBS said:


> Enough purple bags. Enough. Purple. Bags. Bags purple enough...  I read these words, but can't understand them.  My brain refuses to process them...  Oh... Never enough purple bags! Now I get it!  Just missing a word...


[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## IntheOcean

Dextersmom said:


> Getting some fresh air with my square caviar mini.


Beautiful little thing and a gorgeous view!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking the same thing!! My red passion is constantly in rotation with my pink passion. But lately, I've been obsessed with shiny red bags!


HI SM!
I do have three shiny red wristlets/wallets, but I would love a shiny red bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful little thing and a gorgeous view!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> HI SM!
> I do have three shiny red wristlets/wallets, but I would love a shiny red bag!
> 
> View attachment 4695385


Three red beauties for sure!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This was a pic I took when I went to Saks about a week and a half before they decided to close the stores.



Pretty!  Love the red, white and navy for spring.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Pretty!  Love the red, white and navy for spring.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Took of my new to me Alexander wang Diego Bucket Bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Three red beauties for sure!


Thanks SM!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Took of my new to me Alexander wang Diego Bucket Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695525



I really like how substantial that leather looks — great color (dark grey?) and hardware!


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Took of my new to me Alexander wang Diego Bucket Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695525


Love the details on this one! And the leather looks awesome, too.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> I really like how substantial that leather looks — great color (dark grey?) and hardware!


Black with black hardware...shes heavy though....but cool...and a good price..NZ$145. On the site I got it from there are now two being sold but twice the price. I think I got a great deal.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey in black.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey in black.


Such a pretty style, this Haily.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a pretty style, this Haily.



Thank you!   It's one of only two styles that I have duplicate bags...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   It's one of only two styles that I have duplicate bags...


I really like the shape of it!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey in black.


So pretty!


----------



## Narnanz

started a #coachisolationhandbagoftheday hashtag on Instagram if anyone wants to play
But the bag Im using to go nowhere today is a 2002 Costa Rica City 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Blue.


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Jen, that’s a gorgeous bag, my friend!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Jen, that’s a gorgeous bag, my friend!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for a splash of color on a grey/overcast day.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for a splash of color on a grey/overcast day.


OOH so pretty!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> OOH so pretty!!!



Thank you. After all our Nodini chatter yesterday, this was the only possible choice today.


----------



## RT1

This one...arrived in the mail today!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for a splash of color on a grey/overcast day.


that purple is practically iridescent...its beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> This one...arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 4697100



Congratulations!  Bag Twin! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> that purple is practically iridescent...its beautiful!



Thank you!  BV does amazing purples!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you. After all our Nodini chatter yesterday, this was the only possible choice today.


agreed! I've been carrying mine around the house today!


----------



## Kimbashop

RTone said:


> This one...arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 4697100


absolutely beatiful.  What size is this?


----------



## Iamminda

RTone said:


> This one...arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 4697100



Breathtakingly beautiful .  I drool over Jen’s — now I will drool over yours as well.  Enjoy.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for a splash of color on a grey/overcast day.


----------



## houseof999

RTone said:


> This one...arrived in the mail today!
> View attachment 4697100


OMG they are still available?!!!


----------



## houseof999

I got no where to go but I don't want to anyway because it's a gorgeous day in Ohio! I'm hanging out on my deck soaking up some sun! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's Marleigh's first day out!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I got no where to go but I don't want to anyway because it's a gorgeous day in Ohio! I'm hanging out on my deck soaking up some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697137
> 
> 
> It's Marleigh's first day out!


Marleigh is so pretty house!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I got no where to go but I don't want to anyway because it's a gorgeous day in Ohio! I'm hanging out on my deck soaking up some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697137
> 
> 
> It's Marleigh's first day out!



Beautiful spring bag!


----------



## QueenGemini22

My favorite


Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I got no where to go but I don't want to anyway because it's a gorgeous day in Ohio! I'm hanging out on my deck soaking up some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697137
> 
> 
> It's Marleigh's first day out!



So pretty — your bag and huge yard!


----------



## QueenGemini22

My favorite Chanel.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Marleigh is so pretty house!!





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful spring bag!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty — your bag and huge yard!


Thanks everyone! @Iamminda I had to get creative to take the pic to not include my neighbor's burn pile of brush. I got real close to the bag to hide the trampoline behind it!


----------



## Kimbashop

Out Grocery shopping with my pretty Nodini on this cold, gray day.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Out Grocery shopping with my pretty Nodini on this cold, gray day.
> 
> View attachment 4697232
> View attachment 4697233



Beautiful debut .  Such a great color.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Out Grocery shopping with my pretty Nodini on this cold, gray day.
> 
> View attachment 4697232
> View attachment 4697233



Bag Twin! So beautiful!


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> absolutely beatiful.  What size is this?



It’s the small Antigona.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin! So beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful debut .  Such a great color.



thank you, both! I needed that bright dose of color today.


----------



## Dextersmom

My Rock my Shoulder flap at Whole Foods today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My Rock my Shoulder flap at Whole Foods today.



Love this beautiful bag .  And it looks like you got some great groceries today (still haven’t been able to get a delivery timeslot at WF yet, lol).


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> My Rock my Shoulder flap at Whole Foods today.


 I’m in awe....a Chanel like that is on my “dream” list.  
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## westvillage

Greetings!  This guy is my spirit animal but I’m not sure this is my spirit bag ... still ruminating on that one. Together today, they’re a bit of whimsy from the Land of Lockdown


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Grande Mia


----------



## westvillage

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia
> View attachment 4697544



Oh wow ... that’s an unusual, interesting and very attractive finish. Pretty bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

RTone said:


> I’m in awe....a Chanel like that is on my “dream” list.
> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much. This bag stopped me in my tracks.  When I got it a few years ago, I was at the boutique to pick up another bag and when I saw this one.... it was love at first sight. 


Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful bag .  And it looks like you got some great groceries today (still haven’t been able to get a delivery timeslot at WF yet, lol).


Thanks, sweet IM. Yes, Whole Foods is restocking regularly and I was able to get everything on my list (including eggs) except brown rice.  Maybe next week.


----------



## JenJBS

At my mom's for a few days to help her with a project. So will be using a cheap, but fun, tote. Yep, it really is dyed with the red rock dirt in Southern Utah.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> At my mom's for a few days to help her with a project. So will be using a cheap, but fun, tote. Yep, it really is dyed with the red rock dirt in Southern Utah.


I love the red dirt from Utah! what a unique tote. As a born and bred New Englander, I couldn't get enough of redrock country when I traveled out there. I'd never seen anything like it.


----------



## IntheOcean

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia
> View attachment 4697544


Beautiful leather!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

All dressed up and nowhere to go. 
Staying at home and just enjoying  looking at my bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love the red dirt from Utah! what a unique tote. As a born and bred New Englander, I couldn't get enough of redrock country when I traveled out there. I'd never seen anything like it.



Thank you!  I got this when I went down to Moab for my birthday last year. Southern Utah is unique. Glad you got to see it.


----------



## Dmurphy1

westvillage said:


> Greetings!  This guy is my spirit animal but I’m not sure this is my spirit bag ... still ruminating on that one. Together today, they’re a bit of whimsy from the Land of Lockdown
> 
> View attachment 4697534


LOVE this bag and your spirit animal as well !!


----------



## westvillage

Dmurphy1 said:


> LOVE this bag and your spirit animal as well !!



Thanks so much Dmurphy1


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> At my mom's for a few days to help her with a project. So will be using a cheap, but fun, tote. Yep, it really is dyed with the red rock dirt in Southern Utah.



Reminds me of the sandy water in the Red River at the Texas/Oklahoma border.  
When we would swim in that river as kids, everything you were wearing came out RED.   

Jen, stay safe while helping your Mom out, my dear friend!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Reminds me of the sandy water in the Red River at the Texas/Oklahoma border.
> When we would swim in that river as kids, everything you were wearing came out RED.
> 
> Jen, stay safe while helping your Mom out, my dear friend!



Thank you, dear friend.


----------



## Just.Stine

Took my mini pouchette out for The first time today! And then back on lockdown


----------



## Kimbashop

A Nodini hangout at the golf course—AKA giant dog walking park now. Out catching some sun, with no one in sight.


----------



## tatertot

I haven't been out of the house in a few weeks so I've started going through my bags and cleaning/conditioning them. Once we can finally go out again, they should all be ready to go Up first is my Balenciaga Mauve MGGH City.


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> I haven't been out of the house in a few weeks so I've started going through my bags and cleaning/conditioning them. Once we can finally go out again, they should all be ready to go Up first is my Balenciaga Mauve MGGH City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698466



Oh My....that color is fantastic!


----------



## stylistbydesign

tatertot said:


> I haven't been out of the house in a few weeks so I've started going through my bags and cleaning/conditioning them. Once we can finally go out again, they should all be ready to go Up first is my Balenciaga Mauve MGGH City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698466



What an excellent idea!  I may start rotating through my bags.  [emoji4]

That color is full of Spring! So pretty.


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> I haven't been out of the house in a few weeks so I've started going through my bags and cleaning/conditioning them. Once we can finally go out again, they should all be ready to go Up first is my Balenciaga Mauve MGGH City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698466


I just love Bal colors... So stunning. What a beautiful City.


----------



## tatertot

RTone said:


> Oh My....that color is fantastic!


Isn't it pretty? Bal makes such beautiful colors that it's hard to choose only one (or twenty). 



stylistbydesign said:


> What an excellent idea!  I may start rotating through my bags.  [emoji4]
> 
> That color is full of Spring! So pretty.



Thanks! I figured while I have so much time on my hands I might as well start cleaning and conditioning. I have also pulled a few that I don't carry enough to sell, and I've been looking for bags to replace them which also kills some time I think I have about twenty bags on my wishlist at FP.  I wish they'd start shipping again, though I understand why they are not.



IntheOcean said:


> I just love Bal colors... So stunning. What a beautiful City.



Thank you I am a huge fan of Bal because of their gorgeous rainbow of colors. I am on the hunt for a Vert Thyme currently. It seems a never-ending cycle. Once I get one color I find another that I *have* to have

Today's bag is my Bal Rose Corial part-time. This has to be one of my favorites. The shade is such a chameleon and goes from a lovely coral to a fiery red depending on the lighting. 

I hope you all are having a good day/evening and are not going too stir crazy in quarantine.


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Today's bag is my Bal Rose Corial part-time. This has to be one of my favorites. The shade is such a chameleon and goes from a lovely coral to a fiery red depending on the lighting.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good day/evening and are not going too stir crazy in quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 4698983


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Isn't it pretty? Bal makes such beautiful colors that it's hard to choose only one (or twenty).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I figured while I have so much time on my hands I might as well start cleaning and conditioning. I have also pulled a few that I don't carry enough to sell, and I've been looking for bags to replace them which also kills some time I think I have about twenty bags on my wishlist at FP.  I wish they'd start shipping again, though I understand why they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I am a huge fan of Bal because of their gorgeous rainbow of colors. I am on the hunt for a Vert Thyme currently. It seems a never-ending cycle. Once I get one color I find another that I *have* to have
> 
> Today's bag is my Bal Rose Corial part-time. This has to be one of my favorites. The shade is such a chameleon and goes from a lovely coral to a fiery red depending on the lighting.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good day/evening and are not going too stir crazy in quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 4698983


Bal colors are amazing; Your bag is stunning. I thought this color was more coral than red, so I love seeing it in a reddish hue.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Isn't it pretty? Bal makes such beautiful colors that it's hard to choose only one (or twenty).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I figured while I have so much time on my hands I might as well start cleaning and conditioning. I have also pulled a few that I don't carry enough to sell, and I've been looking for bags to replace them which also kills some time I think I have about twenty bags on my wishlist at FP.  I wish they'd start shipping again, though I understand why they are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I am a huge fan of Bal because of their gorgeous rainbow of colors. I am on the hunt for a Vert Thyme currently. It seems a never-ending cycle. Once I get one color I find another that I *have* to have
> 
> Today's bag is my Bal Rose Corial part-time. This has to be one of my favorites. The shade is such a chameleon and goes from a lovely coral to a fiery red depending on the lighting.
> 
> I hope you all are having a good day/evening and are not going too stir crazy in quarantine.
> 
> View attachment 4698983


Beautiful...what vert thyme style are you looking for?


----------



## muchstuff

BV gunmetal intrecciato cervo hobo...


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful...what vert thyme style are you looking for?



In a perfect world I would find a work with RGGH but I would consider a few different styles. I had one and parted with it a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since. It was definitely one that "got away". 



Kimbashop said:


> Bal colors are amazing; Your bag is stunning. I thought this color was more coral than red, so I love seeing it in a reddish hue.



 It amazes me how versatile it can be. In that pic she had full sun on. I will see if I can find (or snap) another pic in different light that shows it more in the subdued coral.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> In a perfect world I would find a work with RGGH but I would consider a few different styles. I had one and parted with it a few years ago and have been kicking myself ever since. It was definitely one that "got away".
> 
> 
> 
> It amazes me how versatile it can be. In that pic she had full sun on. I will see if I can find (or snap) another pic in different light that shows it more in the subdued coral.


Vert thyme with rose gold is a beautiful combo, I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I first bought the Coach mini bag key chain, then I saw the cute mini Longchamp,  which I thought were basically sisters, so of course I had to unite them together! My first Longchamp as well.


Gorgeous Longchamp!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't have any Fossil bag, but I have a fossil heart wallet I painted green, and another fossil wallet I painted.


Wow beautiful and so original!!!


----------



## cheidel

westvillage said:


> View attachment 4690906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from the world of “Finding the Silverlining.” I get to leave the big city for two unexpected weeks and I’m using, for the very first time, my Longchamp Chloe Floirat really big tote. I love that the whimsical people and many dogs on it are all going somewhere too and they wrap around completely. They make me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4690907


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

Just.Stine said:


> A breath of fresh air and back on lockdown
> Louis Vuitton “Jeune Fille mm”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694758


Very cute LV!  We’re on lockdown too, please be safe!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Getting some fresh air with my square caviar mini.


Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dear Dextersmom and Kimbashop—so happy to see your beautiful bags on the PurseForum Roundup this week .

https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Dear Dextersmom and Kimbashop—so happy to see your beautiful bags on the PurseForum Roundup this week .
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


Thanks for letting me know, @Iamminda. I had no idea!


----------



## cheidel

Quick ride to the drive up box at the post office, with Rust color large Longchamp Cuir!  She’s as happy as I am to be out, then back to lockdown.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Dear Dextersmom and Kimbashop—so happy to see your beautiful bags on the PurseForum Roundup this week .
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/


Congrats ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Quick ride to the drive up box at the post office, with Rust color large Longchamp Cuir!  She’s as happy as I am to be out, then back to lockdown.



This color looks so good


----------



## Purseloco

cheidel said:


> Quick ride to the drive up box at the post office, with Rust color large Longchamp Cuir!  She’s as happy as I am to be out, then back to lockdown.


That color made my day! So beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> My Rock my Shoulder flap at Whole Foods today.


Beautiful bag! 
Were there a lot of people at the store?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> At my mom's for a few days to help her with a project. So will be using a cheap, but fun, tote. Yep, it really is dyed with the red rock dirt in Southern Utah.


That's so cool!
I love Utah. I visited once in the summer about 5 years ago and I loved it! It was kinda hard to breathe tho when I was climbing the stairs cuz of the elevation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go.
> Staying at home and just enjoying  looking at my bags.
> View attachment 4697799


I am doing the same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I got no where to go but I don't want to anyway because it's a gorgeous day in Ohio! I'm hanging out on my deck soaking up some sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697137
> 
> 
> It's Marleigh's first day out!


Love this bag!
And what a beautiful backdrop!


----------



## Sunshine mama

QueenGemini22 said:


> My favorite Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697196


Such a unique and beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for a splash of color on a grey/overcast day.





Kimbashop said:


> Out Grocery shopping with my pretty Nodini on this cold, gray day.
> 
> View attachment 4697232
> View attachment 4697233


Such beautiful bags!
The purple is truly amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
I included my glasses for size reference.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another view. I can crossbody the bag as well.
I just couldn't get a perfect stitching since leather is so hard to sew.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.





Sunshine mama said:


> Another view. I can crossbody the bag as well.
> I just couldn't get a perfect stitching since leather is so hard to sew.



Hi SM! 

You are so talented! The stitching looks perfect! Great job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SM!
> 
> You are so talented! The stitching looks perfect! Great job!


Awwww! Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Wow beautiful and so original!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



Beautiful job!! You are very talented!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



Beautiful!  Amazing work!  You're so very talented!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such beautiful bags!
> The purple is truly amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's so cool!
> I love Utah. I visited once in the summer about 5 years ago and I loved it! It was kinda hard to breathe tho when I was climbing the stairs cuz of the elevation.



Thank you!  Glad you got to visit this beautiful place. Our bodies are amazing in what they get used to. I have no trouble breathing at this elevation - where I grew up. But doing military training on the Florida coast I could barely breath when running due to the super high humidity. Felt like I was trying to breath under water - Utah is also a desert environment.


----------



## westvillage

Sunshine mama ... I love the color combo and without the front snap, it appears minimalist and inspired. When I scrolled the page and saw it, without reading, my instant take was ... wow, LOOK at this new design from Longchamp. I Love it!  

(I can’t get claps or a chorus so here are many smiles)


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Great job!


----------



## JenJBS

Going to a friend's for prayers and scripture study (only 3 of us, sitting 6 feet apart), and taking this beauty just because I can.


----------



## kbell

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


This is awesome!


----------



## leechiyong

JenJBS said:


> Going to a friend's for prayers and scripture study (only 3 of us, sitting 6 feet apart), and taking this beauty just because I can.


The hardware on this is just amazing!  Stay safe and well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful job!! You are very talented!


Thank you!



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!  Amazing work!  You're so very talented!


Thank you!



westvillage said:


> Sunshine mama ... I love the color combo and without the front snap, it appears minimalist and inspired. When I scrolled the page and saw it, without reading, my instant take was ... wow, LOOK at this new design from Longchamp. I Love it!
> 
> (I can’t get claps or a chorus so here are many smiles)


Thank you! I really like it without the snap too, especially cuz I didn't have to put it on!



muchstuff said:


> Great job!


 Thank you!



kbell said:


> This is awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## tatertot

Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon

I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



Gorgeous! It turned out fantastic!! I love the colors you used. You have talent working with leather. Can’t wait to see what you make next!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag!
> Were there a lot of people at the store?


Thank you, Sm. A steady stream, but as they were limiting entry there was plenty of room to keep your distance, imo. 


cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you. 



Iamminda said:


> Dear Dextersmom and Kimbashop—so happy to see your beautiful bags on the PurseForum Roundup this week .
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-march-27-2/



So cool! Thanks, sweet IM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


This bag is such a happy bag!



tatertot said:


> Gorgeous! It turned out fantastic!! I love the colors you used. You have talent working with leather. Can’t wait to see what you make next!


Thank you.  I have so many projects lined up!


----------



## Dextersmom

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


A ray of light.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


I'm kinda speechless......you are amazing.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Going to a friend's for prayers and scripture study (only 3 of us, sitting 6 feet apart), and taking this beauty just because I can.


Lovely bag.  Be safe.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



Great work! So talented


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Well look at you. That is awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

I continue changing bags daily despite going nowhere, lol. Today is the Cesaire Ode in dark teal (it looks light, but it is not). Such a carefree,  easy to carry bag and the bubble lamb is really nice.
Have a great day ladies. Swap out those bags and enjoy them, but most of all STAY IN, STAY SAFE if you can. For those of you who have to go out to keep the country running, God bless you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



I am in awe of your DIY skills — what a beautiful bag you made!!!   Wow!  I love it.  When are you taking orders?  Pretty please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I'm kinda speechless......you are amazing.


Thank you Dextermom!



Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Great work! So talented


Thank you!


southernbelle43 said:


> Well look at you. That is awesome!


Well thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I continue changing bags daily despite going nowhere, lol. Today is the Cesaire Ode in dark teal (it looks light, but it is not). Such a carefree,  easy to carry bag and the bubble lamb is really nice.
> Have a great day ladies. Swap out those bags and enjoy them, but most of all STAY IN, STAY SAFE if you can. For those of you who have to go out to keep the country running, God bless you.
> View attachment 4699755


I really love the colors and the shape of this bag! Can it crossbody?


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> The hardware on this is just amazing!  Stay safe and well.



Thank you!   My mental wellness is definitely better after friends, scripture, and prayer.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I continue changing bags daily despite going nowhere, lol. Today is the Cesaire Ode in dark teal (it looks light, but it is not). Such a carefree,  easy to carry bag and the bubble lamb is really nice.
> Have a great day ladies. Swap out those bags and enjoy them, but most of all STAY IN, STAY SAFE if you can. For those of you who have to go out to keep the country running, God bless you.
> View attachment 4699755



Such a great purse!


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag.  Be safe.



Thank you!   We were careful to maintain distance from each other.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am in awe of your DIY skills — what a beautiful bag you made!!!   Wow!  I love it.  When are you taking orders?  Pretty please?


Thank you IM! You are kind and so good with words! You made my day!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the colors and the shape of this bag! Can it crossbody?


No it has an  attached handle and is meant to be hand or shoulder carry only.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.





Sunshine mama said:


> Another view. I can crossbody the bag as well.
> I just couldn't get a perfect stitching since leather is so hard to sew.


WOW!!! When are you taking orders?  
Seriously looks excellent for first effort and without the heavy duty sewing machine Smama!!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Wait, you made this?!?  And it's your first leather item?!?!?  You're incredibly talented.  I don't even want to imagine the disaster I'd have on my hands were I to try.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Beautiful work! I love the colors. How fun it must be to make your bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


Just the dose of sunshine I needed today!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Another view. I can crossbody the bag as well.
> I just couldn't get a perfect stitching since leather is so hard to sew.






Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.



You are very talented! Very beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   My mental wellness is definitely better after friends, scripture, and prayer.


Glad you are having the change to nurture your mental and spiritual health.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Glad you are having the change to nurture your mental and spiritual health.



Thank you.  I feel we all have a responsibility to others/society to take the appropriate precautions for everyone's physical health, but a responsibility to ourselves to maintain our mental, emotional, and spiritual health.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> WOW!!! When are you taking orders?
> Seriously looks excellent for first effort and without the heavy duty sewing machine Smama!!


Thank you AB! I think I either need a leather machine or learn how to hand sew leather,  or both, first!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> You are very talented! Very beautiful!


Thank you! What a joyful thing to say!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful work! I love the colors. How fun it must be to make your bags.


Thank you!
It is really fun to create something out of nothing. Very therapeutic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Wait, you made this?!?  And it's your first leather item?!?!?  You're incredibly talented.  I don't even want to imagine the disaster I'd have on my hands were I to try.


You are sweet. Thank you!
Working with leather is kinda tricky cuz I can't re-do the stitches. What I sew is what I get!


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


What a stunning bag! Amazing color. I have seriously been drawn to yellow lately, I have no idea why. I guess you're right, it's a perfect color to brighten the day! 
You hang in there too!


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


One of the best Bal colours IMO!


----------



## Venessa84

The couple of times I’ve gone out over the past 2 weeks, I still had to change my bag each time but forgot to post here. 

Reissue 226
LV Twist MM
Lady Dior

Also missed taking a photo of the City Steamer before putting her away.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Your bag turned out beautifully! ❤️  It’s so fun to use something you’ve made. Did you use a Teflon foot on a regular machine?


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4699917
> View attachment 4699918
> View attachment 4699919
> 
> 
> The couple of times I’ve gone out over the past 2 weeks, I still had to change my bag each time but forgot to post here.
> 
> Reissue 226
> LV Twist MM
> Lady Dior
> 
> Also missed taking a photo of the City Steamer before putting her away.



Thanks for sharing three of your gorgeous bags.  As soon as I saw that Chevron Reissue, I thought to myself “What a Beauty!  Looks like Venessa’s ”.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You are sweet. Thank you!
> Working with leather is kinda tricky cuz I can't re-do the stitches.* What I sew is what I get![*/QUOTE]


I didn't think about that! You really are very talented! I'll repeat myself, those stitches are perfect!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lockdown Day: I stopped counting! (Started appropriately Friday the 13th. I've only been out once to switch Shelter in Place locations.) Carly, my "emotional support bag"  is keeping me company. But we have to discuss sharing the TV. All she wants to watch are "What's in My Coach Bag" videos.
Be safe if you must go out!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Social distancing is keeping me at home but, I “escaped” to go to the drugstore via drive thru for prescriptions. My YSL Lou Camera bag made the trek with me.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Social distancing is keeping me at home but, I “escaped” to go to the drugstore via drive thru for prescriptions. My YSL Lou Camera bag made the trek with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700320


Really love that bag! I have to go to the drugstore on Thursday, sign of the times when you're excited about picking out a bag for the trip .


----------



## IntheOcean

Sparkletastic said:


> Social distancing is keeping me at home but, I “escaped” to go to the drugstore via drive thru for prescriptions. My YSL Lou Camera bag made the trek with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700320


What a pretty companion!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Lockdown Day: I stopped counting! (Started appropriately Friday the 13th. I've only been out once to switch Shelter in Place locations.) Carly, my "emotional support bag"  is keeping me company. But we have to discuss sharing the TV. All she wants to watch are "What's in My Coach Bag" videos.
> Be safe if you must go out!
> View attachment 4700122



I just noticed your Carly got the tv remote firmly in her grip — you weren’t kidding about her hogging the tv .


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing three of your gorgeous bags.  As soon as I saw that Chevron Reissue, I thought to myself “What a Beauty!  Looks like Venessa’s ”.



Once we’re allowed out, you’ll see a lot more of this bag. It’s great how easy it is to use.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I just noticed your Carly got the tv remote firmly in her grip — you weren’t kidding about her hogging the tv .



 I'm sorry I bought a bag with feet. She keeps beating me to the remote.


----------



## tatertot

IntheOcean said:


> What a stunning bag! Amazing color. I have seriously been drawn to yellow lately, I have no idea why. I guess you're right, it's a perfect color to brighten the day!
> You hang in there too!



Thank you  The Mangue is such a great yellow. I was surprised by how versatile it is and it always manages to brighten my day.

Today I decided to take a break from Bal and pull out another favorite. This is my Chloe workhorse, Ms. navy "nude" Marcie. She was overdue for a cleaning and conditioning. Pic is from a few months ago when she accompanied me to breakfast


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Thank you  The Mangue is such a great yellow. I was surprised by how versatile it is and it always manages to brighten my day.
> 
> Today I decided to take a break from Bal and pull out another favorite. This is my Chloe workhorse, Ms. navy "nude" Marcie. She was overdue for a cleaning and conditioning. Pic is from a few months ago when she accompanied me to breakfast
> View attachment 4700357


Lovely bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Thank you  The Mangue is such a great yellow. I was surprised by how versatile it is and it always manages to brighten my day.
> 
> Today I decided to take a break from Bal and pull out another favorite. This is my Chloe workhorse, Ms. navy "nude" Marcie. She was overdue for a cleaning and conditioning. Pic is from a few months ago when she accompanied me to breakfast
> View attachment 4700357


One of my favorites from Chloe! Very pretty


----------



## Storm702

Going old school today... Hayden Harnett Lorca in Oyster


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> Really love that bag! I have to go to the drugstore on Thursday, sign of the times when you're excited about picking out a bag for the trip .


IKR?!  It’s crazy. Lol! 


RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I bought a bag with feet. She keeps beating me to the remote.


----------



## Glttglam

Given up on setting up a new bag with the current situation. So I'm just carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set continental wallet and a key pouch.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.




Wow  I am so impressed 

It’s such an adorable bag - I love it


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I bought a bag with feet. She keeps beating me to the remote.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


>


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Given up on setting up a new bag with the current situation. So I'm just carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set continental wallet and a key pouch.


 That's a beautiful red!


----------



## southernbelle82

Getting some fresh air at home, HOBO Fortune in Honey


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I bought a bag with feet. She keeps beating me to the remote.


 Love your sense of humor RN! Keep it up


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your sense of humor RN! Keep it up


 Thanks ATB!
A sense of humor is "essential" right now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!
> A sense of humor is "essential" right now.


Absolutely! I've been sending out daily funny meme's or videos to my family and friends. By the way, Jimmy Kimmel likes to prank his Aunt Chippy and she is hilarious with a very gullible personality and salty mouth. Here are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## IntheOcean

Storm702 said:


> Going old school today... Hayden Harnett Lorca in Oyster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700408


Never even heard of that brand before, the bag you're rocking is super pretty!


----------



## Storm702

IntheOcean said:


> Never even heard of that brand before, the bag you're rocking is super pretty!


Thank you [emoji173] I believe she's circa ~2008? (Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong!) I hadn't heard of Hayden Harnett before tPF. Then I saw a handbag in Oyster another member had, and I was in love. I found mine this year, and though it's small & not practical for me for every day, I've loved taking her out on solo trips to the grocery store.


----------



## Dextersmom

On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.


----------



## Venessa84

Dextersmom said:


> On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.



Glad to see you’re still rocking your beautiful purses when going “out.”


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.



It’s great to see this red beauty (miss seeing your Discos ).   Glad to hear that you can still get takeout from your favorite Italian restaurant (maybe we can see the yummy food on another thread?).   Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.


Hi DM!
This Gucci RED!  My favorite!  I love it with the red [roses] on your jacket! Enjoy dinner!


----------



## stylistbydesign

My new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket....the bag I *would* be wearing if I was leaving the house.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> My new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket....the bag I *would* be wearing if I was leaving the house.
> View attachment 4701347



I love this bucket bag — great colors.  Love seeing your beautiful LV pieces too.  Nice new avatar (but bye bye Boda ).


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi DM!
> This Gucci RED!  My favorite!  I love it with the red [roses] on your jacket! Enjoy dinner!


Thank you so much, RdN.  Gucci really does red so beautifully. 


Venessa84 said:


> Glad to see you’re still rocking your beautiful purses when going “out.”


Thank you, Venessa. 



Iamminda said:


> It’s great to see this red beauty (miss seeing your Discos ).   Glad to hear that you can still get takeout from your favorite Italian restaurant (maybe we can see the yummy food on another thread?).   Enjoy.


Thank you, IM. I didn't think to take a picture of our take out, but I will try to remember for next Tuesday.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I love this bucket bag — great colors.  Love seeing your beautiful LV pieces too.  Nice new avatar (but bye bye Boda ).


Thanks, Minda.  The bright colors + black + bucket are my happy place!  I thought of you when my friend sent me this meme the other day, fellow Boda lover.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, Minda.  The bright colors + black + bucket are my happy place!  I thought of you when my friend sent me this meme the other day, fellow Boda lover.
> View attachment 4701358


----------



## fendifemale

Addicted to bags said:


> Absolutely! I've been sending out daily funny meme's or videos to my family and friends. By the way, Jimmy Kimmel likes to prank his Aunt Chippy and she is hilarious with a very gullible personality and salty mouth. Here are 2 of my favorites.




LMBO!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> My new baby, the GG Psychedelic Bucket....the bag I *would* be wearing if I was leaving the house.
> View attachment 4701347


Hi SBD! 
I love your new colorful bucket bag! The whole picture is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Need to carry a bit more today, so carrying my Ferragamo.


----------



## tatertot

Dextersmom said:


> On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.



Love your Disco  I have been on the fence about one for a while now. With all this time on my hands during the isolation I think I will finally take the plunge. I hope you enjoyed your dinner. Our town has a "takeout Tuesday" movement going. It's a great way to support the small and locally owned restaurants and their employees during this time. 

Today I am digging into my Mulberry collection and am cleaning and conditioning my fiery red "new" style small Bayswater. I love this bag and the leather has broken in beautifully over time. I give high marks to Mulberry for this beauty. I loved it so much that it started me collecting their bags again


----------



## Dextersmom

tatertot said:


> Love your Disco  I have been on the fence about one for a while now. With all this time on my hands during the isolation I think I will finally take the plunge. I hope you enjoyed your dinner. Our town has a "takeout Tuesday" movement going. It's a great way to support the small and locally owned restaurants and their employees during this time.
> 
> Today I am digging into my Mulberry collection and am cleaning and conditioning my fiery red "new" style small Bayswater. I love this bag and the leather has broken in beautifully over time. I give high marks to Mulberry for this beauty. I loved it so much that it started me collecting their bags again
> View attachment 4701508


Thank you, tatertot.  The Disco is a great bag and if you get one I would love to hear how you like it.  I have had mine since the beginning, back when it was $890.  I also have it in rose beige.  It is a sturdy little bag and holds a lot more than you would think. 
Your photo is stunning, btw.


----------



## tatertot

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, tatertot.  The Disco is a great bag and if you get one I would love to hear how you like it.  I have had mine since the beginning, back when it was $890.  I also have it in rose beige.  It is a sturdy little bag and holds a lot more than you would think.
> Your photo is stunning, btw.



Thank you for the advice I can only use hands-free bags for the next few years due to a recent leg injury and I think a Disco would be perfect. I have downsized considerably so something small is just what I need. Most of my bags are large and too cumbersome now so my collection will have to change considerably. I need all the cross-body bag suggestions I can get


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My first ever leatherwork handbag. I copied my PVC mini Le Pliage. It was so hard to sew this leather bag with a regular sewing machine,  but it was fun and worth it.
> It is missing a front flap button, but I may just leave it as is for ease of use.
> I included my glasses for size reference.


Great job! It’s very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Another view. I can crossbody the bag as well.
> I just couldn't get a perfect stitching since leather is so hard to sew.


Absolutely amazing!


----------



## cheidel

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that is coming out for a cleaning is my Balenciaga Mangue work. Such a sunny color and just what I need to brighten this rainy afternoon
> 
> I hope everyone is hanging in there during this difficult time
> View attachment 4699638


Such a beautiful ray of sunshine during these sad, somber days!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> On Tuesday's, my husband and I go out to dinner; usually to a little rustic Italian restaurant in our neighborhood.  Now, we call it "Takeout Tuesday" as we are trying to maintain some of our routine, the best that we can.  I am taking my much neglected Red Gucci Disco with me to pick up our dinner.


You look great! Such a very pretty red Crossbody!!!


----------



## Narnanz

My isolation Bag not going anywhere today in my Coach Parker shoulderbag. She was a bit wounded so I had to give her some first aid...now she is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 all better.


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> You look great! Such a very pretty red Crossbody!!!


Thank you so much, cheidel.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SBD!
> I love your new colorful bucket bag! The whole picture is beautiful!


Thank you, sweets!   Hope you and yours are staying safe and well.   I haven't been taking handbags on my grocery runs (about every 1.5 weeks), because I don't want to touch something else with dirty, germy hands.   But I've been  conditioning and cleaning my bags, so I'm enjoying them that way!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Narnanz said:


> My isolation Bag not going anywhere today in my Coach Parker shoulderbag. She was a bit wounded so I had to give her some first aid...now she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all better.


She looks beautiful, and I love the blush tone.  Since you are such a rehab expert, what is your favorite leather conditioner?  I've been rotating through cleaning/conditioning my bags, and am always interested to pick the brains of TPFers!


----------



## Narnanz

stylistbydesign said:


> She looks beautiful, and I love the blush tone.  Since you are such a rehab expert, what is your favorite leather conditioner?  I've been rotating through cleaning/conditioning my bags, and am always interested to pick the brains of TPFers!


As Im with the Coach girls mostly...its Leather CPR all the way for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> As Im with the Coach girls mostly...its Leather CPR all the way for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701994


This stuff is pretty amazing if you want to soften your leather.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> This stuff is pretty amazing if you want to soften your leather.


its brilliant when you dunk a vintage Coach bag....the leather is so soft and beautiful afterwards...always amazes me


----------



## stylistbydesign

Narnanz said:


> As Im with the Coach girls mostly...its Leather CPR all the way for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701994





muchstuff said:


> This stuff is pretty amazing if you want to soften your leather.


Thanks for your reply!  I like Leather CPR, too, so I'm feeling totally validated by experts.   I use it for pretty much every brand, except LV vachetta--I use Cadillac for LV.


----------



## Storm702

Just my 2 cents... I know it has mixed reviews on here in the Bal & Rebecca Minkoff forums.... I have been loving Leather Honey! It has moisturized, & brought back some color, but... and this may be a big "but" for some "Becky look at her butt" [emoji23] sorry, couldn't resist. But seriously. .. it may bring out some "scars" or stains that have been faded throughout the years or with wear. So far, my Bals have been back to normal after drying, but I did get a scare when I moisturized my friend's RM Nikki. @Shelby33, how is your Periwinkle doing?


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> Just my 2 cents... I know it has mixed reviews on here in the Bal & Rebecca Minkoff forums.... I have been loving Leather Honey! It has moisturized, & brought back some color, but... and this may be a big "but" for some "Becky look at her butt" [emoji23] sorry, couldn't resist. But seriously. .. it may bring out some "scars" or stains that have been faded throughout the years or with wear. So far, my Bals have been back to normal after drying, but I did get a scare when I moisturized my friend's RM Nikki. @Shelby33, how is your Periwinkle doing?


I've used Leather Honey on some bags. It sure is messy! It was helpful with extremely dry leather, but on some vintage Coach bags, the color ended up really uneven. It darkens. In some cases, the results were so bad, I had to wash the bag again.


----------



## Storm702

whateve said:


> I've used Leather Honey on some bags. It sure is messy! It was helpful with extremely dry leather, but on some vintage Coach bags, the color ended up really uneven. It darkens. In some cases, the results were so bad, I had to wash the bag again.


How did you wash them?


----------



## missconvy

Off to work. I put a shoe box lid in the bottom of my burgundy RM so it doesn’t sag


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, sweets!   Hope you and yours are staying safe and well.   I haven't been taking handbags on my grocery runs (about every 1.5 weeks), because I don't want to touch something else with dirty, germy hands.   But I've been  conditioning and cleaning my bags, so I'm enjoying them that way!


Thanks SBD! We are safe and well and I hope the same for you and your family!  I had to switch Shelter in Place locations because my sister, who has not left her apartment since the Shelter in Place order, was getting inside her head with her thoughts and the loneliness was making her even more paranoid. It's safer for us here because we are over 60 and my DD and SIL work essential jobs and they are out almost daily. I miss my grandchildren but I know this is the right place to be right now, for as long as it takes. I only brought Carly with me, but I still have a closet here with bags I've been "playing" with. (I wear different bags from the living room to the kitchen. My sister is getting used to it. She no longer rolls her eyes. ) I've been cleaning and conditioning Carly but you gave me an idea. I should do the same for my other bags.
Continue to be safe and healthy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Off to work. I put a shoe box lid in the bottom of my burgundy RM so it doesn’t sag


Love your bags! What a great idea to use a shoe box lid! 
Safe travels!


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> As Im with the Coach girls mostly...its Leather CPR all the way for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701994


This stuff is awesome.  Not only does it condition but it will soften leather like nothing you have ever seen.  I had a very stiff Dooney bag that I conditioned with it and before I even got through it was slouching on itself!!! So if you don’t want a bag to soften that much.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SBD! We are safe and well and I hope the same for you and your family!  I had to switch Shelter in Place locations because my sister, who has not left her apartment since the Shelter in Place order, was getting inside her head with her thoughts and the loneliness was making her even more paranoid. It's safer for us here because we are over 60 and my DD and SIL work essential jobs and they are out almost daily. I miss my grandchildren but I know this is the right place to be right now, for as long as it takes. I only brought Carly with me, but I still have a closet here with bags I've been "playing" with. (I wear different bags from the living room to the kitchen. My sister is getting used to it. She no longer rolls her eyes. ) I've been cleaning and conditioning Carly but you gave me an idea. I should do the same for my other bags.
> Continue to be safe and healthy!


*"(I wear different bags from the living room to the kitchen.)"*
Sounds like an impromptu runway fashion show. Are you doing the model walk too? 
Stay safe RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> *"(I wear different bags from the living room to the kitchen.)"*
> Sounds like an impromptu runway fashion show. *Are you doing the model walk too? *
> Stay safe RN!


I am now! Thanks for the idea! I just hope I don't make my sister too crazy with my runway show, she just may  me! 

You stay safe too!


----------



## tatertot

southernbelle43 said:


> This stuff is awesome.  Not only does it condition but it will soften leather like nothing you have ever seen.  I had a very stiff Dooney bag that I conditioned with it and before I even got through it was slouching on itself!!! So if you don’t want a bag to soften that much.....



You all have convinced me to try this stuff  I'd been using other brands but all of your reviews are so good that I have to get

Continuing on the Mulberry path I pulled out my large grey Seaton for it's turn at being cleaned and conditioned. I've only carried this beauty a few times and I'm looking forward to hopefully getting out of the house with her soon


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I am now! Thanks for the idea! I just hope I don't make my sister too crazy with my runway show, she just may  me!
> 
> You stay safe too!


It might give her a moment of giggles which would be good for her. 
Try to channel a Zoolander move


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> It might give her a moment of giggles which would be good for her.
> Try to channel a Zoolander move


  But first I'm going to make up my eyes and eyebrows. 
I've been making her laugh. It's been good for both of us.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm glad you're having fun together Who's the older sister, you or her?


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm glad you're having fun together Who's the older sister, you or her?


Thanks! She's older,but only by 18 months. We grew up like best friends.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! She's older,but only by 18 months. We grew up like best friends.


You guys are lucky to be close like that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> You guys are lucky to be close like that!


Thanks ATB!


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Continuing on the Mulberry path I pulled out my large grey Seaton for it's turn at being cleaned and conditioned. I've only carried this beauty a few times and I'm looking forward to hopefully getting out of the house with her soon
> 
> View attachment 4702316


One of my favorites from Mulberry! Love this bag, very pretty, especially in grey.


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Just my 2 cents... I know it has mixed reviews on here in the Bal & Rebecca Minkoff forums.... I have been loving Leather Honey! It has moisturized, & brought back some color, but... and this may be a big "but" for some "Becky look at her butt" [emoji23] sorry, couldn't resist. But seriously. .. it may bring out some "scars" or stains that have been faded throughout the years or with wear. So far, my Bals have been back to normal after drying, but I did get a scare when I moisturized my friend's RM Nikki. @Shelby33, how is your Periwinkle doing?


Great!! I love it!!! I have tons of Tarrago shoe cream in different colors, so I mixed some up and covered the marks with it (that really weren't too noticeable anyway!) and now you can't tell they were ever there! I am really loving it, beautiful leather on that baby!


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> Great!! I love it!!! I have tons of Tarrago shoe cream in different colors, so I mixed some up and covered the marks with it (that really weren't too noticeable anyway!) and now you can't tell they were ever there! I am really loving it, beautiful leather on that baby!


Oooh what a good idea! I bet those would be fun to experiment with


----------



## tenKrat

First time out in public in almost two weeks to pick up a package at the post office. Wore my *Flowfold* Muse 2L crossbody bag for the first time. The company makes products for the active lifestyle. It uses lightweight and strong materials that resist UV and water.  The products are made in the U.S., which is a plus for me because whenever possible, I like to support companies whose products are American-made.

The bag worked out very well.  Open pocket in the back that fits a large cell phone; front zippered pocket; and, zippered main compartment. The model I have fits in our UV light disinfection box. It can also be easily cleaned with a sponge and soapy water.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I am now! Thanks for the idea! I just hope I don't make my sister too crazy with my runway show, she just may  me!
> 
> You stay safe too!


I do this too. Everyone is used to it here.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> First time out in public in almost two weeks to pick up a package at the post office. Wore my *Flowfold* Muse 2L crossbody bag for the first time. The company makes products for the active lifestyle. It uses lightweight and strong materials that resist UV and water.  The products are made in the U.S., which is a plus for me because whenever possible, I like to support companies whose products are American-made.
> 
> The bag worked out very well.  Open pocket in the back that fits a large cell phone; front zippered pocket; and, zippered main compartment. The model I have fits in our UV light disinfection box. It can also be easily cleaned with a sponge and soapy water.
> View attachment 4702785
> 
> View attachment 4702788
> 
> View attachment 4702789


Like your clog/shoes too! Very pretty colors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Still in YSL Lou Camera


----------



## whateve

Storm702 said:


> How did you wash them?


In the sink, with soapy water. Vintage Coach handles it very well. It allows me to reshape the bag and opens the pores of the leather so the conditioner soaks in better. I'm afraid to do it with most other brands. Everyone on the Coach rehab club thread usually starts each rehab with a "dunk".


----------



## JenJBS

Will be carrying my pretty purple Nodini on my weekly trip to the grocery store in a bit.


----------



## MooMooVT

whateve said:


> In the sink, with soapy water. Vintage Coach handles it very well. It allows me to reshape the bag and opens the pores of the leather so the conditioner soaks in better. I'm afraid to do it with most other brands. Everyone on the Coach rehab club thread usually starts each rehab with a "dunk".


This would terrify me! But I know others have done it with beautiful results so I think I could try with the right bag...


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Will be carrying my pretty purple Nodini on my weekly trip to the grocery store in a bit.



I'm so in love with that color.   
Jen, you did so well on this one!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> I'm so in love with that color.
> Jen, you did so well on this one!



Thank you!


----------



## tatertot

Sparkletastic said:


> Still in YSL Lou Camera



Love it! 

Today I pulled out my Mansur Gavriel large bucket in Rosa. The charm is from Anthropologie. I'm cleaning this cutie up so she will be ready for some spring air the next time we can venture out


----------



## southernbelle43

MooMooVT said:


> This would terrify me! But I know others have done it with beautiful results so I think I could try with the right bag...


I tired this with an old leather holster that my DH had in the garage. It was probably 75 years old, all dried out and looked like it could not be rehab'ed.  I soaked it as instructed, stuffed it so it would maintain its shape and let it dry for several days.  Then I used Leather CPR and BlackRock. I could not believe how it came out. Those old vintage leathers are salvageable, not so the new "designer" leathers that are so buffed, sanded, and thinned that you would never dare do it.  Of course they don't want theirs to last.


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Love it!
> 
> Today I pulled out my Mansur Gavriel large bucket in Rosa. The charm is from Anthropologie. I'm cleaning this cutie up so she will be ready for some spring air the next time we can venture out
> 
> View attachment 4703503



This is so pretty especially with the charm.  I wanted this color so bad a few years back when it was near impossible to buy MG, not sure if it is still like that (I remember the days when they send email of launch time and everyone is logging in at the same time?  Lol).  It’s beautiful .


----------



## tatertot

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty especially with the charm.  I wanted this color so bad a few years back when it was near impossible to buy MG, not sure if it is still like that (I remember the days when they send email of launch time and everyone is logging in at the same time?  Lol).  It’s beautiful .



 Thank you The charm was a gift from my mother a few years back. I was a bit late to the Mansur Gavriel boat and didn't start getting into them until a year or so after their debut. They had a sample sale a few years ago in February and would restock each day at 6AM and I managed to get lucky and snag a few bags then. I got the bucket and a large brick suede Lady bag. I love the bucket but I haven't carried my Lady bag yet, she is still stuffed and on the shelf. I think MG bags are getting easier to find now, especially in the older colors and staple styles. Check ebay and I bet you can find one for a good price I will say the bucket has broken in beautifully and it's easy to carry as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Will be carrying my pretty purple Nodini on my weekly trip to the grocery store in a bit.


cute staging!


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Love it!
> 
> Today I pulled out my Mansur Gavriel large bucket in Rosa. The charm is from Anthropologie. I'm cleaning this cutie up so she will be ready for some spring air the next time we can venture out
> 
> View attachment 4703503


This is such a beautiful bag - the color, leather, and the charm.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> cute staging!



Thank you!  The bunnies will probably find a few more bags before Easter...


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I tired this with an old leather holster that my DH had in the garage. It was probably 75 years old, all dried out and looked like it could not be rehab'ed.  I soaked it as instructed, stuffed it so it would maintain its shape and let it dry for several days.  Then I used Leather CPR and BlackRock. I could not believe how it came out. Those old vintage leathers are salvageable, not so the new "designer" leathers that are so buffed, sanded, and thinned that you would never dare do it.  Of course they don't want theirs to last.


Any chance of a photo of the rehabbed holster? I'm curious to see how it looks now.


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of a photo of the rehabbed holster? I'm curious to see how it looks now.


I will have to check and see if he still has it?


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Any chance of a photo of the rehabbed holster? I'm curious to see how it looks now.


He does not still have it but I found a Coach that I did the same thing to.


----------



## coolmelondew

grateful for a morning walk and a lovely Céline wallet companion!


----------



## whateve

MooMooVT said:


> This would terrify me! But I know others have done it with beautiful results so I think I could try with the right bag...


It's only scary the first time. Ask on the rehab club for guidance on picking the right first bag to try it on.


----------



## Lilybarb

tenKrat said:


> First time out in public in almost two weeks to pick up a package at the post office. Wore my *Flowfold* Muse 2L crossbody bag for the first time. The company makes products for the active lifestyle. It uses lightweight and strong materials that resist UV and water.  The products are made in the U.S., which is a plus for me because whenever possible, I like to support companies whose products are American-made.
> 
> The bag worked out very well.  Open pocket in the back that fits a large cell phone; front zippered pocket; and, zippered main compartment. The model I have fits in our UV light disinfection box. It can also be easily cleaned with a sponge and soapy water.
> View attachment 4702785
> 
> View attachment 4702788
> 
> View attachment 4702789


Wow, that is such a comfortable looking ensemble - & well put together!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Great job! It’s very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Took this photo while on my way to Whole Foods for grocery pickup.
I didn't realize how convenient this service is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Wow  I am so impressed
> 
> It’s such an adorable bag - I love it


Thank you. And sorry for the late response.  I had been away for a week from tPF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry I bought a bag with feet. She keeps beating me to the remote.



I wish I had a bag that could fetch my remote!
So far, my bags won't listen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Thank you  The Mangue is such a great yellow. I was surprised by how versatile it is and it always manages to brighten my day.
> 
> Today I decided to take a break from Bal and pull out another favorite. This is my Chloe workhorse, Ms. navy "nude" Marcie. She was overdue for a cleaning and conditioning. Pic is from a few months ago when she accompanied me to breakfast
> View attachment 4700357


What a beautiful bag and a beautiful photo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had a bag that could fetch my remote!
> So far, my bags won't listen!


 Mine will fetch it but she won't give it to me once she does!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Your bag turned out beautifully! ❤️  It’s so fun to use something you’ve made. Did you use a Teflon foot on a regular machine?


Thank you Sweet Stylist!
I don't know where my Teflon foot ran off to. I keep losing my feet! 
But I found my walking foot the other day and I LOVE it!  I'll try it with my next project. So far, I've been using this foot with my mask making and I love how the top and the bottom layers don't move!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mine will fetch it but she won't give it to me once she does!


Good to know! I'll try harder!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Matinee 2007


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful bag and a beautiful photo!



Thank you  I am really loving all the spring colors right now.



Shelby33 said:


> RM Matinee 2007
> View attachment 4703918



Gorgeous You can't beat the leather on the early Matinee bags. So buttery and beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> Thank you  I am really loving all the spring colors right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous You can't beat the leather on the early Matinee bags. So buttery and beautiful!


Thanks! The leather is AMAZING! I just got this, in brand new condition! So hard to find this color with the silver HW!


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> He does not still have it but I found a Coach that I did the same thing to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703744


Wow! That's so impressive the before and after 
Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had a bag that could fetch my remote!
> So far, my bags won't listen!





RuedeNesle said:


> Mine will fetch it but she won't give it to me once she does!


You guys are hilarious!  
Keep it up!


----------



## stylistbydesign

tenKrat said:


> First time out in public in almost two weeks to pick up a package at the post office. Wore my *Flowfold* Muse 2L crossbody bag for the first time. The company makes products for the active lifestyle. It uses lightweight and strong materials that resist UV and water.  The products are made in the U.S., which is a plus for me because whenever possible, I like to support companies whose products are American-made.
> 
> The bag worked out very well.  Open pocket in the back that fits a large cell phone; front zippered pocket; and, zippered main compartment. The model I have fits in our UV light disinfection box. It can also be easily cleaned with a sponge and soapy water.
> View attachment 4702785
> 
> View attachment 4702788
> 
> View attachment 4702789


Are those Fluevogs I spy? ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## stylistbydesign

tatertot said:


> Love it!
> 
> Today I pulled out my Mansur Gavriel large bucket in Rosa. The charm is from Anthropologie. I'm cleaning this cutie up so she will be ready for some spring air the next time we can venture out
> 
> View attachment 4703503





tatertot said:


> Love it!
> 
> Today I pulled out my Mansur Gavriel large bucket in Rosa. The charm is from Anthropologie. I'm cleaning this cutie up so she will be ready for some spring air the next time we can venture out
> 
> View attachment 4703503


Love your MG bucket bag, and the charm, too!  I have the same charm, and it’s one of my favorites.


----------



## IntheOcean

MahoganyQT said:


> This beauty.
> View attachment 4703857


Love the leather and the crinkles 


Sunshine mama said:


> Took this photo while on my way to Whole Foods for grocery pickup.
> I didn't realize how convenient this service is!


What a lovely little thing! You've done a great job.


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> RM Matinee 2007
> View attachment 4703918


So pretty! Gotta love those outer pockets.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Took this photo while on my way to Whole Foods for grocery pickup.
> I didn't realize how convenient this service is!



Your bag looks even lovelier in this picture — I didn’t realize the handles are navy? and the leather is so pebbly yummy .  I would seriously commission you to make one for me (can I please be your first client when you open shop? I am choosing my colors as we speak, lol).

We are doing curbside grocery pickup too (at a different store) — it is great, maybe it will be a regular thing when all this is over (hoping that day will come!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your bag looks even lovelier in this picture — I didn’t realize the handles are navy? and the leather is so pebbly yummy .  I would seriously commission you to make one for me (can I please be your first client when you open shop? I am choosing my colors as we speak, lol).
> 
> We are doing curbside grocery pickup too (at a different store) — it is great, maybe it will be a regular thing when all this is over (hoping that day will come!)


Awww!! Thank you! The leather IS dreamy!
And yes. I love curbside pickup!
Sam's Club has an in store pickup service and that's nice too. I went and picked up my grocery before the store opened.  People were lining up before the store was open,  but I was able to go inside!
I wish Costco would have this service.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Gotta love those outer pockets.


Thanks! Yes love the outer pockets-all 8 of them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Yes love the outer pockets-all 8 of them!



Who needs the main compartment when you already have 8 outside pockets! That's amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs the main compartment when you already have 8 outside pockets! That's amazing!


It will be amazing if I remember where I put things!


----------



## MahoganyQT

IntheOcean said:


> Love the leather and the crinkles
> 
> What a lovely little thing! You've done a great job.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww!! Thank you! The leather IS dreamy!
> And yes. I love curbside pickup!
> Sam's Club has an in store pickup service and that's nice too. I went and picked up my grocery before the store opened.  People were lining up before the store was open,  but I was able to go inside!
> I wish Costco would have this service.


OT, but we had groceries delivered today, I think the company is called Shipped? If interested I can get you info.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Yes love the outer pockets-all 8 of them!


8 outer pockets? 
I'd have a hard time remembering which pocket had what too


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> 8 outer pockets?!? Wowza, now that's compartmentalized


Haha 2 on the front, 2 on the back, and 2 on each side, but 2 of the side pockets are secret!


----------



## misstrine85

At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono Speedy 35 ❤️


----------



## RT1

misstrine85 said:


> At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono Speedy 35 ❤️


That bag still looks amazing!


----------



## misstrine85

RTone said:


> That bag still looks amazing!


Thank you. It got a new zipper last fall, the old one was broken. I did not want the leather replaced as it would loose the datecode. I am from 1985 like the bag, so it is extra special to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

misstrine85 said:


> At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono Speedy 35 ❤️


35 years old. That is amazing!!


----------



## misstrine85

southernbelle43 said:


> 35 years old. That is amazing!!


I think so as well. The previous owner must have taken really good care of her ❤️


----------



## tatertot

Today’s bag that got to break out for a cleaning and conditioning was my Balenciaga marine/leopard 10th anniversary City. She just needed a quick spiffing of the corners and handles and was good to go This pic is from the last time I took her for a spin to brunch.


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela camera bag. It seems someBunny approves of my choice... Now where did the other one get off too...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher , the leather is thick and soft


----------



## inkfade

Pic taken last night, but still using! Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim with Marc Jacobs strap.


----------



## tatertot

Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.

I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.


----------



## Addicted to bags

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


What a lovely color palette tatertot!


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


Thank you for that beautiful treat for the eyes! Much needed today. I love your collection. I think that tomato was from 2007? Great year for Bal leather. And the Rouge Cardinal is such a wow color in a great, practical style.


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370



Such a pretty red and pink collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


----------



## tenKrat

stylistbydesign said:


> Are those Fluevogs I spy? ❤️❤️❤️


Yes!  I ❤️ them, too.


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


Lovely colours!


----------



## stylistbydesign

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


That middle bag is SPEAKING to me (the Rose Velo, I think?)!!  All of my favorite colors are in one place!


----------



## Sparkletastic

misstrine85 said:


> At the drive-in with my DH and my 35 year old mono Speedy 35 ❤️


Drive in! What a great idea!


JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela camera bag. It seems someBunny approves of my choice... Now where did the other one get off too...


Beautiful bag!


tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370


Looks like Valentine’s Day candy.


----------



## Dmurphy1

tatertot said:


> Today’s bag that got to break out for a cleaning and conditioning was my Balenciaga marine/leopard 10th anniversary City. She just needed a quick spiffing of the corners and handles and was good to go This pic is from the last time I took her for a spin to brunch.


This bag is GORGEOUS  !!!!!


----------



## kbell

My office partner... 

Hmmm what’s this? 



Really? Another bag? We need to talk.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Pollie-Jean said:


> Eileen Fisher , the leather is thick and soft


Love the simplicity. It's a beautiful, classy bag.


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759



Awww! Your pup is adorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759


Haha tooo cute!!! Love the blues!


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> Awww! Your pup is adorable!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759


 No purse shaming office partners!  Especially one who is such a cutie! (And had great taste in tote bags!)


----------



## kbell

RuedeNesle said:


> No purse shaming office partners!  Especially one who is such a cutie! (And had great taste in tote bags!)


She’ll change her tune, I’ll just put some treats in there! It will be her favorite bag ever! LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

kbell said:


> She’ll change her tune, *I’ll just put some treats in there! It will be her favorite bag ever!* LOL


That works on me too!


----------



## tatertot

stylistbydesign said:


> That middle bag is SPEAKING to me (the Rose Velo, I think?)!!  All of my favorite colors are in one place!



Good eye! From left to right Rose Berlingot Velo, Amethyste City, Rose Azalee wallet, Tomato shoulder and Rouge Cardinal flat cross-body I should have thrown Rose Corial into the pic but she is on the bottom of the chest and I didn't feel like digging her out



kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759



Love your partner! Your new bag is pretty great, too


----------



## Kimbashop

kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759


That face! it does look like he wants to talk to you. But in your defense, that sure is a pretty tote.


----------



## Sparkletastic

My other “pandemic worthy” bag. Jimmy Choo Raven.


----------



## muchstuff

My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...


----------



## JenJBS

My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.


----------



## kbell

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.


I just want to touch this... looks so smooshy!


----------



## JenJBS

kbell said:


> I just want to touch this... looks so smooshy!



It is!  So smooshy!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.


That's such a fab shade of pink .


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...
> View attachment 4706249


wow, such a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.


how lovely and smooshy!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.



Love this pretty pink puddle of leather


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> wow, such a beauty! Congrats!


Thanks, small dog syndrome strikes again . Can't get enough of big bags...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...
> View attachment 4706249



Congratulations!  

Isn't it good to know there are still great bags and brands to discover? I think it would be a bit much if we discovered all the great bags and brands immediately. Our poor wallets, if nothing else...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> That's such a fab shade of pink .



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> how lovely and smooshy!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty pink puddle of leather



Thank you!  Same here...


----------



## stylistbydesign

muchstuff said:


> My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...
> View attachment 4706249


The Pandora is such a "cool girl" bag.... a bit edgy, not something you see on everyone else, and has an interesting shape/hang.  I always picture the Pandora as the punk girl, compared to her more conservative handbag friends.  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

stylistbydesign said:


> The Pandora is such a "cool girl" bag.... a bit edgy, not something you see on everyone else, and has an interesting shape/hang.  I always picture the Pandora as the punk girl, compared to her more conservative handbag friends.  Enjoy!


Great description, thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I had to go into my office today for a few hours. Took my mini Evelyne for the ride,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...


Gorgeous I am waiting on a navy Patagonia to be delivered tomorrow! I love how it's so easy to use but still has a fashionable edge. I'm interested to hear what you think once you've carried her some.

 Today I went back to basics. I pulled out my Spreedy 40 (LV strap was added later) for a cleaning and boy did she need it! I was shocked how much dirt was hiding on the canvas


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous I am waiting on a navy Patagonia to be delivered tomorrow! I love how it's so easy to use but still has a fashionable edge. I'm interested to hear what you think once you've carried her some.
> 
> Today I went back to basics. I pulled out my Spreedy 40 (LV strap was added later) for a cleaning and boy did she need it! I was shocked how much dirt was hiding on the canvas
> View attachment 4706645


Looking forward to carrying her if I ever get to go anywhere!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Great description, thanks!


I just looked up images of it and saw a number of photos where the bag is worn unstuffed. I love the way it looks. What a cool satchel/hobo.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I just looked up images of it and saw a number of photos where the bag is worn unstuffed. I love the way it looks. What a cool satchel/hobo.


I know, right? Much different than the average photos you see!


----------



## roundandround

tatertot said:


> Somehow all of my red and pink Balenciaga bags have ended up at the top of the heap. Since they were so easy to get to I took a family shot The Rose Berlingot Velo came during quarantine so she hasn’t even been out yet. The Rouge Cardinal flat crossbody has become essential since I am not able to walk currently. Out of all of them, my favorite is the Tomato shoulder The leather is scrumptious and everything I love about Bal leathers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well These are difficult times we are living in.
> View attachment 4705370



Those Bals are


----------



## MrsGAM

Just got this new to me Radley London purse yesterday! I’m caller her my plague bag since I can wipe her down. Planning on using her for my next grocery shopping trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela camera bag. It seems someBunny approves of my choice... Now where did the other one get off too...





Sparkletastic said:


> My other “pandemic worthy” bag. Jimmy Choo Raven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706116





muchstuff said:


> My first Givenchy, I don't know what took me so long...
> View attachment 4706249





JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Pouch in Blush today.



I'm loving all the beautiful squishy bags, especially these days. I guess these squishy bags bring me a sense of comfort. 

Happy Good Friday everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.


You did a wonderful job!  Plus it’s a really pretty bag!! Congratulations.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> You did a wonderful job!  Plus it’s a really pretty bag!! Congratulations.


Awww, shucks, thank you Cool Breeze!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving all the beautiful squishy bags, especially these days. I guess these squishy bags bring me a sense of comfort.
> 
> Happy Good Friday everyone!



Thank you!  I feel the same about squishy bags. Happy Good Friday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.


Toot your horn and dance to the music!   I bet it feels so good looking at something this beautiful and knowing you created it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Toot your horn and dance to the music!   I bet it feels so good looking at something this beautiful and knowing you created it!


Hahaha
I can see you dancing and tootin your horn for some reason!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha
> I can see you dancing and tootin your horn for some reason!!!
> Thank you!!!


 That's because you know me! Now I've got Sly & Family Stone's "Dance to the Music" stuck in my head!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> That's because you know me! Now I've got Sly & Family Stone's "Dance to the Music" stuck in my head!


That's the perfect song to toot and dance!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's the perfect song to toot and dance!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.



If I had your mad skills, I would be looking at this beautiful creation all day long (and taking pictures of it and emailing them to all my friends ).


----------



## Narnanz

This new as pristine condition New World Swandri hessian shopping bag got its first outing today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> If I had your mad skills, I would be looking at this beautiful creation all day long (and taking pictures of it and emailing them to all my friends ).


Hehehehehehe. Thank you IM! You sure know how to make  a person feel great!


----------



## southernbelle43

My new and very unique tote from Colonel Littleton. It is difficult to find a naturally tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. This tote is perfect.  Inside, it has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them.  The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love!  PLUS, it is vegetable tanned full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged, but still lightweight. The grain is very different from other leathers.  I received it today and I could not be happier.  This is the perfect every day, minimal care bag. Happy Camper here!!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> This new as pristine condition New World Swandri hessian shopping bag got its first outing today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707754



This is one great looking shopping tote (better than mine for sure)!


----------



## JenJBS

Pardon the Bunny photo bomb... My The Row small double circle bag today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> My new and very unique tote from Colonel Littleton. It is difficult to find a naturally tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. This tote is perfect.  Inside, it has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them.  The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love!  PLUS, it is vegetable tanned full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged, but still lightweight. The grain is very different from other leathers.  I received it today and I could not be happier.  This is the perfect every day, minimal care bag. Happy Camper here!!
> View attachment 4707769
> View attachment 4707770


I really like this one. Clean lines and a very practical interior.


----------



## missconvy

Welcoming a new bag to the fam! Cole Haan mini hobo (idk the official name). Lovely leather and can surprisingly fit quite a bit.


----------



## whateve

missconvy said:


> Welcoming a new bag to the fam! Cole Haan mini hobo (idk the official name). Lovely leather and can surprisingly fit quite a bit.


This is adorable!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Pardon the Bunny photo bomb... My The Row small double circle bag today.


That pesky bunny couldn't resist that puddle of leather!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That pesky bunny couldn't resist that puddle of leather!



Nope...  Can't really blame him, since I couldn't resist it either.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.


toot it all you want! you made a beautiful thing in/for the world and for yourself. Creating/Making is very powerful.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Pardon the Bunny photo bomb... My The Row small double circle bag today.


this is so darn cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> toot it all you want! you made a beautiful thing in/for the world and for yourself. Creating/Making is very powerful.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> this is so darn cute!



Thank you!


----------



## BleuSaphir

This MCM Killian backpack!


----------



## IntheOcean

BleuSaphir said:


> This MCM Killian backpack!
> View attachment 4708339


Love the side zippers!


----------



## JenJBS

One last Bunny photo bomb, with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch... Happy Easter!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

JenJBS said:


> One last Bunny photo bomb, with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch... Happy Easter!


That purple is gorgeous and the leather looks so supple. Cute photo!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Pardon the Bunny photo bomb... My The Row small double circle bag today.


This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Winter’sJoy said:


> That purple is gorgeous and the leather looks so supple. Cute photo!



Thank you!  The BV leather is extremely supple!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4708705



As always, your staging is creative, and highlights your lovely bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This is beautiful!!!!



Thank you!  I do love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE. 
I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> As always, your staging is creative, and highlights your lovely bag.


Thank you Jen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.


You are killing me with that cake!  Looks delicious! And it stages well with your beautiful bags.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.


Ohhh... So much yummy stuff in one post!


----------



## Dextersmom

I went all the way to my kitchen today with my iridescent purple flap. Happy Easter, my friends.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.



Love these pictures!  Each picture showcases the competition between two beauties — the mouth-watering delicious  cake and the gorgeous purse!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I went all the way to my kitchen today with my iridescent purple flap. Happy Easter, my friends.



Oh DM, you look like a beautiful purple goddess .  I love your pretty lilac-purple tank and kimono (is this new?) — and love love love your gorgeous mermaid flap.  Happy Easter dear


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE.
> I'm not going anywhere so I took some pics with a carrot cake made just for Easter bunny.


Happy Easter everyone! @Sunshine mama  the cake looks delicious!


----------



## Lilybarb

Dextersmom said:


> I went all the way to my kitchen today with my iridescent purple flap. Happy Easter, my friends.


"All the way to my kitchen" 
Beautiful pics - love the purple sandals with the kimono/wrap. Wishing muumuus (spelling? even auto correct doesn't recognize muumuu lol) would come back in style, pretty ones not like the 1950s/60s.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! @Sunshine mama  the cake looks delicious!
> View attachment 4708837


Thank you!
What beautiful flowers you have! They're such a nice bed for your cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love these pictures!  Each picture showcases the competition between two beauties — the mouth-watering delicious  cake and the gorgeous purse!


Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Ohhh... So much yummy stuff in one post!


Hehehehe
Thank you IntheOcean!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thank you sh!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4708705


You have the coolest outdoor places for your beautiful bags!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lilybarb said:


> "All the way to my kitchen"
> Beautiful pics - love the purple sandals with the kimono/wrap. Wishing muumuus (spelling? even auto correct doesn't recognize muumuu lol) would come back in style, pretty ones not like the 1950s/60s.


Thank you, Lilybarb. I am always searching for pretty kimonos. 


Iamminda said:


> Oh DM, you look like a beautiful purple goddess .  I love your pretty lilac-purple tank and kimono (is this new?) — and love love love your gorgeous mermaid flap.  Happy Easter dear


Thank you so much, sweet IM.   I did recently order this kimono from Anthropologie.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the coolest outdoor places for your beautiful bags!


Thanks! My daughter and I went for a long ride yesterday (she's practicing driving) and we drove by all these cool things like abandoned iron gates, old cement.. things.. Old stone walls.. I wanted to stop so badly and take some pictures! But she already thinks I'm nuts.. But I may go back one of these days!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! My daughter and I went for a long ride yesterday (she's practicing driving) and we drove by all these cool things like abandoned iron gates, old cement.. things.. Old stone walls.. I wanted to stop so badly and take some pictures! But she already thinks I'm nuts.. But I may go back one of these days!


Oh wow! This is the perfect time to learn to drive right? You doing ok?


----------



## muchstuff

BV mini Cabat...


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! This is the perfect time to learn to drive right? You doing ok?


Yes I'm ok thanks!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I went all the way to my kitchen today with my iridescent purple flap. Happy Easter, my friends.


That is a gorgeous purple DM 
And the comfy looking purple sandals!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a gorgeous purple DM
> And the comfy looking purple sandals!


Thank you, sweet Atb. I do love my Birkenstocks.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> One last Bunny photo bomb, with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch... Happy Easter!


That bunny looks very happy in its BV pouch!


----------



## Kimbashop

This was my bag today! Went on a fantastic social distance hike with a friend this morning before settling in for family time.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That bunny looks very happy in its BV pouch!



Thanks!  Sounds like you had a fun day, with your pretty pink bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> BV mini Cabat...
> 
> View attachment 4708945


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

I edited the crap out of this obviously because I'm so bored. It was this or sand down my grout and go over it with clear nail polish and make sure all the screws on the switch plates were all perfectly horizontal while it dried.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> I went all the way to my kitchen today with my iridescent purple flap. Happy Easter, my friends.


You always look so classy and beautiful. You inspire me to take the time to put outfits together that look nice-it makes me happy too!


----------



## Shelby33

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Happy Easter everyone! @Sunshine mama  the cake looks delicious!
> View attachment 4708837


Great photo and bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I edited the crap out of this obviously because I'm so bored. It was this or sand down my grout and go over it with clear nail polish and make sure all the screws on the switch plates were all perfectly horizontal while it dried.
> View attachment 4709248


Love it! You must have beautiful weather today!


----------



## Storm702

I saw @muchstuff lovely Pandora, & decided to bring mine out! I love this bag[emoji173]


----------



## fettfleck

My Bird of Feathers Bag from Verytroubledchild. I love its roominess and that I can shoulder it despite it being a hand carry bag. My current to go, if I need a bit more space!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> You always look so classy and beautiful. You inspire me to take the time to put outfits together that look nice-it makes me happy too!


You are so sweet, Shelby33.   Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! You must have beautiful weather today!


I took the picture yesterday. Today it is rain and wind gusts up to 65 mph. But yesterday was beautiful, and I'm using the bag today... In the house...


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> I saw @muchstuff lovely Pandora, & decided to bring mine out! I love this bag[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709283


Oh I love the color, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

fettfleck said:


> View attachment 4709290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bird of Feathers Bag from Verytroubledchild. I love its roominess and that I can shoulder it despite it being a hand carry bag. My current to go, if I need a bit more space!


Great company name, I'll have to take a look!


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> I saw @muchstuff lovely Pandora, & decided to bring mine out! I love this bag[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709283


Nice summer colour!


----------



## fettfleck

muchstuff said:


> Great company name, I'll have to take a look!



I have several pieces from them! Great for travel and very stylish. Anna from the company is superfriendly also!


----------



## the_comfortista

Running errands with my Hermès Toffee Clémence Halzan 31


----------



## IntheOcean

Storm702 said:


> I saw @muchstuff lovely Pandora, & decided to bring mine out! I love this bag[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709283


You matched the twilly perfectly!  Such a pretty bag 



fettfleck said:


> View attachment 4709290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Bird of Feathers Bag from Verytroubledchild. I love its roominess and that I can shoulder it despite it being a hand carry bag. My current to go, if I need a bit more space!


Beautiful bag!  Never heard of it before now.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!  Sounds like you had a fun day, with your pretty pink bag.


Thanks! Can’t say enough about the Osprey daypack for hiking or sporting events.


----------



## missconvy

the_comfortista said:


> Running errands with my Hermès Toffee Clémence Halzan 31
> 
> View attachment 4709397


wow toffee is a beautiful color!


----------



## fettfleck

Homecarrying my LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. Just got it preloved. So happy I scored one. Already has some Patina though with a few water marks, I need to work on...


----------



## missconvy

fettfleck said:


> View attachment 4709717
> View attachment 4709718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecarrying my LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. Just got it preloved. So happy I scored one. Already has some Patina though with a few water marks, I need to work on...


'homecarrying' I like that


----------



## Addicted to bags

fettfleck said:


> View attachment 4709717
> View attachment 4709718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecarrying my LV Cherry Blossom Papillon. Just got it preloved. So happy I scored one. Already has some Patina though with a few water marks, I need to work on...


I home carry whenever I buy a new bag to make sure it fits and doesn't get in my way. A test drive so to speak. Who would have ever thought home carry would become a thing?!?


----------



## fettfleck

Addicted to bags said:


> I home carry whenever I buy a new bag to make sure it fits and doesn't get in my way. A test drive so to speak. Who would have ever thought home carry would become a thing?!?



Hehe, I love home carrying around my purses.
Sometimes just checking what clothes matches with the different purses, how I look like with the bag or just admiring the bag itself because I don‘t have so much occasions to take the particular bag out...  It is fun! 
Used to do that much more often, but forgot about that in the past years. Should appreciate my bags more again.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki 2008


----------



## Shelby33

fettfleck said:


> Hehe, I love home carrying around my purses.
> Sometimes just checking what clothes matches with the different purses, how I look like with the bag or just admiring the bag itself because I don‘t have so much occasions to take the particular bag out...  It is fun!
> Used to do that much more often, but forgot about that in the past years. Should appreciate my bags more again.


I home carry so much that people question what exactly is in there that's so important. I haven't thought of a clever come back yet so I just tell them "EVERYTHING'S FINE DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT!" I guess that comes across as defensive. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach pocket bag for supermarket shopping...and now tea and carrot cake.


----------



## Shelby33

Uh.. Don't know how that second picture snuck into my post sorry!!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Uh.. Don't know how that second picture snuck into my post sorry!!


It was really cute and nice to see.


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Uh.. Don't know how that second picture snuck into my post sorry!!


I had that happen a few weeks ago and the one that snuck in was really rude, at least yours is cute .


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tiny bag. I just took a picture, cuz you know,  I didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny bag. I just took a picture, cuz you know,  I didn't go anywhere.


Where's @leechiyong? 
That is such a cute, mini mini bag Smama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Where's @leechiyong?
> That is such a cute, mini mini bag Smama!


Thank you! I loved it so much.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny bag. I just took a picture, cuz you know,  I didn't go anywhere.


Awww a Nano coach!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This tiny bag. I just took a picture, cuz you know,  I didn't go anywhere.



I love this cute little bag of yours!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki 2008
> View attachment 4710009
> View attachment 4710010



What a cutie!!!  (Time flies — I think I remember when you mentioned on this thread about his soon-to-be arrival).  And beautiful bag as well!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie!!!  (Time flies — I think I remember when you mentioned on this thread about his soon-to-be arrival).  And beautiful bag as well!


Yes time does fly! Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> I had that happen a few weeks ago and the one that snuck in was really rude, at least yours is cute .


Oh I wish I saw it!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> It was really cute and nice to see.


Thanks! He just reminded me of a cat-how they like to sit in boxes? He does too lol.


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! He just reminded me of a cat-how they like to sit in boxes? He does too lol.


If it fits I sits....I thought the same thing.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! He just reminded me of a cat-how they like to sit in boxes? He does too lol.


I see I'm not the only one to think that!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> If it fits I sits....I thought the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710146


Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Winterter'sJoy  [USER=687823] and @JenJBS , thank you! [/USER]


----------



## jblended

Narnanz said:


> If it fits I sits....I thought the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710146


This just lit me up inside! That look of sheer joy on its face inside the box! 

Also, @Shelby33 that is an adorable pic! 

Thanks for the (much needed) cheer, you guys!


----------



## fettfleck

Todays closet find: Marc Jacobs Multipocket in icy black. That thing is so sturdy and the leather is still so gorgeous!


----------



## MrsGAM

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! He just reminded me of a cat-how they like to sit in boxes? He does too lol.


Lol, my daughter was like that, too! She used to empty her toy boxes so she could sit in them. Now she uses them as step stools to climb on everything


----------



## Shelby33

MrsGAM said:


> Lol, my daughter was like that, too! She used to empty her toy boxes so she could sit in them. Now she uses them as step stools to climb on everything


LOL he won't even empty them just sits on the toys! Luckily they are cloth so no step stools!


----------



## Shelby33

fettfleck said:


> Todays closet find: Marc Jacobs Multipocket in icy black. That thing is so sturdy and the leather is still so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4710282
> View attachment 4710283


Very nice! The leather looks beautiful!


----------



## the_comfortista

missconvy said:


> wow toffee is a beautiful color!



thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

fettfleck said:


> Todays closet find: Marc Jacobs Multipocket in icy black. That thing is so sturdy and the leather is still so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4710282
> View attachment 4710283



This is a great looking bag — I love a shoulder bag with outside pockets.


----------



## lenarmc

fettfleck said:


> Todays closet find: Marc Jacobs Multipocket in icy black. That thing is so sturdy and the leather is still so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4710282
> View attachment 4710283



I own two multi pockets. I haven’t used them in about a year and rarely use them. But...I can’t give them up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach pocket bag for supermarket shopping...and now tea and carrot cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710035


Yummy to all three!!


----------



## JenJBS

Today I carried my Mansur Gavriel mini Bucket Bag in patent leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Today I carried my Mansur Gavriel mini Bucket Bag in patent leather.


This patent black is so elegant!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This patent black is so elegant!



Thank you!  I do love patent leather.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Today I carried my Mansur Gavriel mini Bucket Bag in patent leather.



I have never seen a patent MG — love the luxe look


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I have never seen a patent MG — love the luxe look



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Today I carried my Mansur Gavriel mini Bucket Bag in patent leather.


I love patent leather. How pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love patent leather. How pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> This beauty.
> View attachment 4703857


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Pollie-Jean said:


> Eileen Fisher , the leather is thick and soft


Love it!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but I'm loving LOOKING at my own creation.  I think it's something about a sense of self sufficiency that brings me comfort these days. If only I could garden and produce my own food!! And be able to make my own TP.


Love it!!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Love it!!!! Awesome job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian Backpack in Navy color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.



I love this adorable little bag of yours!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.


Coach's mini bag charms are some of the best.  Details, construction, quality, so cute!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.


My youngest DD would be trying to steal that cutie for her American Girl dolls!


----------



## stylistbydesign

My quarantine fantasy bag (picking a bag to go nowhere makes me think of fantasy football) for today is this much-loved LV Vinyl Cabas Sac Ambre MM.  I picked it up last year for under $200, and did a little rehabbing work on the leather.  Worry-free and summer-ready!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> My quarantine fantasy bag (picking a bag to go nowhere makes me think of fantasy football) for today is this much-loved LV Vinyl Cabas Sac Ambre MM.  I picked it up last year for under $200, and did a little rehabbing work on the leather.  Worry-free and summer-ready!
> View attachment 4711428



This is so chic .  I haven’t seen this one before — I love how this older (semi-vintage?) bag looks so current and fresh and on trend with all the recent clear bags across brands.  Definitely looking like summer there


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This is so chic .  I haven’t seen this one before — I love how this older (semi-vintage?) bag looks so current and fresh and on trend with all the recent clear bags across brands.  Definitely looking like summer there


Thanks, friend! ❤️ I believe it’s circa 2004, from the Marc Jacobs era of LV, which is my fave.  Getting warmer here....we’ll be in summer within the month!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> My quarantine fantasy bag (picking a bag to go nowhere makes me think of fantasy football) for today is this much-loved LV Vinyl Cabas Sac Ambre MM.  I picked it up last year for under $200, and did a little rehabbing work on the leather.  Worry-free and summer-ready!
> View attachment 4711428


Wowowowowow! What a cute beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I love this adorable little bag of yours!


Thank you!


leechiyong said:


> Coach's mini bag charms are some of the best.  Details, construction, quality, so cute!


I agree.  I have it in the pink version too.



stylistbydesign said:


> My youngest DD would be trying to steal that cutie for her American Girl dolls!


I was thinking the same thing, that it would be a perfect bag for a doll!


----------



## shoes+handbags

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4711302
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian Backpack in Navy color.


Beautiful bag! I love the color!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My comfort bag during these oh so trying times, Balenciaga Carly !! Enjoy seeing everyone's posts, stay safe and be well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I'm actually going somewhere, (Costco & Sam's) so I'm just taking the necessities, epecially the hand sanitizer, all in a bag I can wipe down after the trip.


----------



## MrsGAM

Having lunch with my Coach Bennet Satchel charm! Inspired by @Sunshine mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Having lunch with my Coach Bennet Satchel charm! Inspired by @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 4711728


So cute MrsGam!
And yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

MrsGAM said:


> Having lunch with my Coach Bennet Satchel charm! Inspired by @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 4711728


This looks like a good lunch .  Fried shrimps — yum!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowowowowow! What a cute beauty!


Thank you, SM!


----------



## MrsGAM

Iamminda said:


> This looks like a good lunch .  Fried shrimps — yum!


So good! I love shrimp tempura. Not a huge fan of broccoli, but I have to have some good food. Surprisingly, my 2 year old loved the broccoli!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm actually going somewhere, (Costco & Sam's) so I'm just taking the necessities, epecially the hand sanitizer, all in a bag I can wipe down after the trip.



I meant to comment earlier but got distracted by the shrimp tempura— I like your tan bag (it looks a lot like the Lockme II which is on my wishlist).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I meant to comment earlier but got distracted by the shrimp tempura— I like your tan bag (it looks a lot like the Lockme II which is on my wishlist).


Thank you.  It's a cute no worry bag with a top handle and a back pocket!


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful, sunny day so carrying my HG!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful, sunny day so carrying my HG!


So cool and so pretty JenJBS!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful, sunny day so carrying my HG!



I LOVE your HG — it looks so pretty and also a bit different each time I see it.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cool and so pretty JenJBS!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE your HG — it looks so pretty and also a bit different each time I see it.



Thank you!   The way it constantly adapts based on the light is one of my favorite things about it!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 4711302
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian Backpack in Navy color.


Cute color! I’ve been carrying my black leather one since the pandemic started.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Winter’sJoy said:


> Cute color! I’ve been carrying my black leather one since the pandemic started.


I love the mini version so much, I contemplated for the large size in gold hardware. I already have 4 backpack in total. I thought maybe it redundant to have too much. 
I love them for the price and quality isn’t bad at all.


----------



## Iamminda

Seeing SM’s and MrsG’s Huge Coach Bags reminded me of my Huge Coach Backpack (perfect for my huge lotion bottles and lip balms). Happy Friday everyone .


----------



## Winter’sJoy

BleuSaphir said:


> I love the mini version so much, I contemplated for the large size in gold hardware. I already have 4 backpack in total. I thought maybe it redundant to have too much.
> I love them for the price and quality isn’t bad at all.


I only have one black one in medium. In this piece I prefer the silver over the gold. I caught it on sale at Saks online. I don’t think an item can be too redundant if it serves a real purpose in your life. I agree, good quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Seeing SM’s and MrsG’s Huge Coach Bags reminded me of my Huge Coach Backpack (perfect for my huge lotion bottles and lip balms). Happy Friday everyone .


Whatever will you do with your  huge, oversized backpack?  So adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Whatever will you do with your  huge, oversized backpack?  So adorable!


Thanks SBD .  Yes, it completely dwarfs me, lol.  I actually have a long gold chain (like a chain for a Pochette) that I can attach to the keychain (in the back) and wear it as a tiny crossbody.  It is a little too big to hang on a purse as a charm.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SBD .  Yes, it completely dwarfs me, lol.  I actually have a long gold chain (like a chain for a Pochette) that I can attach to the keychain (in the back) and wear it as a tiny crossbody.  It is a little too big to hang on a purse as a charm.


That would be perfect for a concert or play!  And  how do I acquire one?  Did you buy at Coach, or Coach outlet, or is this a past goodie to search eBay for?  I didn’t know I needed one, but I do!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm actually going somewhere, (Costco & Sam's) so I'm just taking the necessities, epecially the hand sanitizer, all in a bag I can wipe down after the trip.


Love your little LV neon pop of color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Seeing SM’s and MrsG’s Huge Coach Bags reminded me of my Huge Coach Backpack (perfect for my huge lotion bottles and lip balms). Happy Friday everyone .


Hahahaha! So adorable.
This made me smile from ear to ear and also laugh!!!!
Where can I get  some huge toiletries? I need to stock up for my huge bag!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> That would be perfect for a concert or play!  And  how do I acquire one?  Did you buy at Coach, or Coach outlet, or is this a past goodie to search eBay for?  I didn’t know I needed one, but I do!



I don’t think the Coach store has them (if someone knows otherwise, please chime in).  I got mine from the outlet last year — I think they still sell them there (different patterns) or via online outlet (you have to sign up).  It looks like there are some on Ebay now (even one like mine) but I am too cheap to pay double the outlet price, lol.  Honestly, I wanted the Apollo backpack charm a few years back (I adore the one that leechiyong has) but it was hard to get back then. Now that it is available (and there’s a cute light grey one too), I am kinda over spending that much for it at this point.  Here’s a picture of me wearing it as a belt bag (not a flattering pic but anyways).


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahaha! So adorable.
> This made me smile from ear to ear and also laugh!!!!
> Where can I get  some huge toiletries? I need to stock up for my huge bag!



Your picture made me laugh too and inspired me to look for my backpack and played with my huge toiletry items (DD gifted me with 3 of the 4 items shown, with her own money, lol ),


----------



## whateve

MrsGAM said:


> So good! I love shrimp tempura. Not a huge fan of broccoli, but I have to have some good food. Surprisingly, my 2 year old loved the broccoli!


I don't like broccoli but I love tempura. I've loved it since I was a little kid. I like veggie tempura too.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful, sunny day so carrying my HG!


OMG, this bag is even more amazing in sunlight!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> OMG, this bag is even more amazing in sunlight!



Thank you!  It really is... The more light to play off of, the better.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> I don’t think the Coach store has them (if someone knows otherwise, please chime in).  I got mine from the outlet last year — I think they still sell them there (different patterns) or via online outlet (you have to sign up).  It looks like there are some on Ebay now (even one like mine) but I am too cheap to pay double the outlet price, lol.  Honestly, I wanted the Apollo backpack charm a few years back (I adore the one that leechiyong has) but it was hard to get back then. Now that it is available (and there’s a cute light grey one too), I am kinda over spending that much for it at this point.  Here’s a picture of me wearing it as a belt bag (not a flattering pic but anyways).
> View attachment 4712071


That's so cute Minda!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Seeing SM’s and MrsG’s Huge Coach Bags reminded me of my Huge Coach Backpack (perfect for my huge lotion bottles and lip balms). Happy Friday everyone .


So cute, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> That's so cute Minda!!!!!!






Dextersmom said:


> So cute, my friend.



Thanks so much, my sweet ladies


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I don’t think the Coach store has them (if someone knows otherwise, please chime in).  I got mine from the outlet last year — I think they still sell them there (different patterns) or via online outlet (you have to sign up).  It looks like there are some on Ebay now (even one like mine) but I am too cheap to pay double the outlet price, lol.  Honestly, I wanted the Apollo backpack charm a few years back (I adore the one that leechiyong has) but it was hard to get back then. Now that it is available (and there’s a cute light grey one too), I am kinda over spending that much for it at this point.  Here’s a picture of me wearing it as a belt bag (not a flattering pic but anyways).
> View attachment 4712071


Thanks for all the info!  I’ll check my outlet when things reopen.  At first when I saw your pic, I thought, “How is she attaching that to the belt?”....and then I realized, OMG, THERE ARE TINY BACKPACK STRAPS.   You are so cute, IM.  If I saw you out with mini backpack/belt bag,  you know I’d have to stop and find out all the details!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks for all the info!  I’ll check my outlet when things reopen.  At first when I saw your pic, I thought, “How is she attaching that to the belt?”....and then I realized, OMG, THERE ARE TINY BACKPACK STRAPS.   You are so cute, IM.  If I saw you out with mini backpack/belt bag,  you know I’d have to stop and find out all the details!



Thanks SBD .  (I should have better explained my “belt bag” — my brain has been sheltering in place for too long )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I don’t think the Coach store has them (if someone knows otherwise, please chime in).  I got mine from the outlet last year — I think they still sell them there (different patterns) or via online outlet (you have to sign up).  It looks like there are some on Ebay now (even one like mine) but I am too cheap to pay double the outlet price, lol.  Honestly, I wanted the Apollo backpack charm a few years back (I adore the one that leechiyong has) but it was hard to get back then. Now that it is available (and there’s a cute light grey one too), I am kinda over spending that much for it at this point.  Here’s a picture of me wearing it as a belt bag (not a flattering pic but anyways).
> View attachment 4712071


So clever! Now I need a micro micro backpack!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.


It's so adorable!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> It's so adorable!!


Thanks Shelby!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Fount small bucket bag on my weekly grocery store run. Since everyone wants to go to the store when it's not busy, the times when it was traditionally busy (like Saturday morning) are actually pretty quiet.


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4712216


Wow, that's a stunning bag!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, that's a stunning bag!


Thank you! I just got it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Fount small bucket bag on my weekly grocery store run. Since everyone wants to go to the store when it's not busy, the times when it was traditionally busy (like Saturday morning) are actually pretty quiet.


Nice!
That's interesting how Saturday is quiet!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi’s Alexia Midi in Everose glitter


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!
> That's interesting how Saturday is quiet!



Thanks!


----------



## LadyNP

Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thank you so much! Please stay safe!!!


----------



## Iamminda

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Big thanks to you and all the frontliners.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.



Mega-adorable!!  I feel like you have at least 1 more not pictured here — a brown one perhaps?  And yes, a huge backpack would complete your collection, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Mega-adorable!!  I feel like you have at least 1 more not pictured here — a brown one perhaps?  And yes, a huge backpack would complete your collection, lol


Thank you!
I have a red one, which I couldn't locate,  and I think  the brown(purple?) was too too large for this huge family!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Fount small bucket bag on my weekly grocery store run. Since everyone wants to go to the store when it's not busy, the times when it was traditionally busy (like Saturday morning) are actually pretty quiet.


That's good to know! I'll try next Saturday morning!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


OMGEEEEE! So adorable your collection of HUGE bags! I saw a Huge backpack on Ebay yesterday, maybe you should go take a look?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> OMGEEEEE! So adorable your collection of HUGE bags! I saw a Huge backpack on Ebay yesterday, maybe you should go take a look?


Hehehe thank you! 
I'll check it out! But it definitely has to be huge!


----------



## RuedeNesle

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thank you for all you're doing! Please take care of yourself as well and stay safe!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hehehe thank you!
> I'll check it out! But it definitely has to be huge!


Don't know if this is huge enough. @Iamminda what are the dimensions of yours?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...321629?hash=item48d8863ddd:g:Bw0AAOSwBsld5KR0

And

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mini-Backpack-Key-Chain-FOB-Coin-Case-Purse-Charm-Cherry-Blossom-Rare/392767957903?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=226119&meid=7e019dda85fe4fa0a95febfac4c2e6f5&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=312870321629&itm=392767957903&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithSearchFilter&brand=Coach&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Don't know if this is huge enough. @Iamminda what are the dimensions of yours?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...321629?hash=item48d8863ddd:g:Bw0AAOSwBsld5KR0
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mini-Backpack-Key-Chain-FOB-Coin-Case-Purse-Charm-Cherry-Blossom-Rare/392767957903?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=226119&meid=7e019dda85fe4fa0a95febfac4c2e6f5&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=312870321629&itm=392767957903&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithSearchFilter&brand=Coach&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Those are the same ones!!   Very cute (except I paid less than $30, I am cheap )


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


So adorable!  Great collection!    A huge backpack is necessary though.  I can't wait to see what you add!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Don't know if this is huge enough. @Iamminda what are the dimensions of yours?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...321629?hash=item48d8863ddd:g:Bw0AAOSwBsld5KR0
> 
> And
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mini-Backpack-Key-Chain-FOB-Coin-Case-Purse-Charm-Cherry-Blossom-Rare/392767957903?_trkparms=aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=226119&meid=7e019dda85fe4fa0a95febfac4c2e6f5&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&mehot=pf&sd=312870321629&itm=392767957903&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2047675&algv=SimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithSearchFilter&brand=Coach&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


Thank you! Those are really cute.  I'll probably wait until the stores reopen though, or not!!



Iamminda said:


> Those are the same ones!!   Very cute (except I paid less than $30, I am cheap )


I'm cheap too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> So adorable!  Great collection!    A huge backpack is necessary though.  I can't wait to see what you add!


Thank you!
It'll be fun to look for the perfect backpack!


----------



## MrsGAM

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


So cute!!! I need to expand my huge bag collection


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It'll be fun to look for the perfect backpack!


Totally!  In addition to Coach, I know Fendi, Prada, LV, Jansport, and MCM have made some.  I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


You forgot to include the beautiful bag you made!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> You forgot to include the beautiful bag you made!


Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


You definitely have a huge bag “problem”!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I have acquired a HUGE bag from eBay for my DD.  I’ll look at the outlet when stores open, but I thought this one was so cute, and the proceeds went to charity, so win-win!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

stylistbydesign said:


> I have acquired a HUGE bag from eBay for my DD.  I’ll look at the outlet when stores open, but I thought this one was so cute, and the proceeds went to charity, so win-win!
> View attachment 4712606


That is so cute! What do you put in to search for these?


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I have acquired a HUGE bag from eBay for my DD.  I’ll look at the outlet when stores open, but I thought this one was so cute, and the proceeds went to charity, so win-win!
> View attachment 4712606



That is real cute — your DD will love it


----------



## stylistbydesign

Winter’sJoy said:


> That is so cute! What do you put in to search for these?


Thanks!  At first, I searched “Coach mini bag charm”, but I got the most results searching “Coach bag charm” and “Coach charm”.  You do have to wade through more stuff that way, but the inexperienced sellers often don’t put a lot of common search terms in the listing title.  You can also search descriptions (not just listing titles), under advanced search settings.  I saw a few of these rainbow mini backpacks. Definitely takes more time to scroll through the results, but hey....we’ve got time, right?  Happy searching!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> That is real cute — your DD will love it


Thanks, IM!  I may look for another (one that looks more like a purse), but I’ve got some time until her birthday.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks!  At first, I searched “Coach mini bag charm”, but I got the most results searching “Coach bag charm” and “Coach charm”.  You do have to wade through more stuff that way, but the inexperienced sellers often don’t put a lot of common search terms in the listing title.  You can also search descriptions (not just listing titles), under advanced search settings.  I saw a few of these rainbow mini backpacks. Definitely takes more time to scroll through the results, but hey....we’ve got time, right?  Happy searching!


Thanks! I find them so cute but can’t justify the cost of a LV one and a coach one will do just fine. Yours is too precious!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks! I find them so cute but can’t justify the cost of a LV one and a coach one will do just fine. Yours is too precious!


Same!  The LV one is cute, but the use vs. cost makes it a no for me. This fits the bill perfectly, and I haven’t even looked at Etsy yet!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

stylistbydesign said:


> Same!  The LV one is cute, but the use vs. cost makes it a no for me. This fits the bill perfectly, and I haven’t even looked at Etsy yet!


Why did you just tell me Esty has them too?!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Winter’sJoy said:


> Why did you just tell me Esty has them too?!


We have to enable each other....it’s our TPF duty!  May the force be with you.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


I am jealous big time! They are so adorable! Btw, just saw two MEDEA ones on 50% off sale at Nordstrom. I think they are so so cute!


----------



## houseof999

Oh look at me I just did my TPF duty above!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

stylistbydesign said:


> We have to enable each other....it’s our TPF duty!  May the force be with you.


 Likewise!


----------



## muchstuff

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thank you and stay safe .


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> I don’t think the Coach store has them (if someone knows otherwise, please chime in).  I got mine from the outlet last year — I think they still sell them there (different patterns) or via online outlet (you have to sign up).  It looks like there are some on Ebay now (even one like mine) but I am too cheap to pay double the outlet price, lol.  Honestly, I wanted the Apollo backpack charm a few years back (I adore the one that leechiyong has) but it was hard to get back then. Now that it is available (and there’s a cute light grey one too), I am kinda over spending that much for it at this point.  Here’s a picture of me wearing it as a belt bag (not a flattering pic but anyways).
> View attachment 4712071


This bag is so cute!


----------



## Katinahat

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thanks for sharing. It’s sobering. You and your colleagues across the world are amazing and have our eternal thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


Love those little cuties!  Awesome collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I am jealous big time! They are so adorable! Btw, just saw two MEDEA ones on 50% off sale at Nordstrom. I think they are so so cute!


I saw them too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I have acquired a HUGE bag from eBay for my DD.  I’ll look at the outlet when stores open, but I thought this one was so cute, and the proceeds went to charity, so win-win!
> View attachment 4712606


Cute!
What is the Ebay seller's name and for what charity?


----------



## Shelby33

RM. Edited since I was in the mood.


----------



## Shelby33

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thank you for all you are doing. I have to admit I would be so scared if I still worked in a hospital, you are heroic!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


I love them! Beautiful photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM. Edited since I was in the mood.
> View attachment 4712851


I love editing! It's so fun.
Lovely purple flowers and bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I love editing! It's so fun.
> Lovely purple flowers and bag!


Thank you!


----------



## the_comfortista

JenJBS said:


> Today I carried my Mansur Gavriel mini Bucket Bag in patent leather.



I love how edgy it looks!


----------



## the_comfortista

Sunshine mama said:


> This huge bag with nowhere to go! It holds lippies for the day.



So cute! I love mini bags!


----------



## the_comfortista

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375



thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> This bag is so cute!



Thank you Katinahat


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> What is the Ebay seller's name and for what charity?


Thanks, SM.  The seller's name is articoli_piacevoli, and the charity was Best Friends Animal Society.


----------



## Narnanz

Blue day today for supermarket outing.


----------



## JenJBS

the_comfortista said:


> I love how edgy it looks!



Thank you!  Same. Love that edge patent leather gives!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Revisiting a carefree shopping moment in time I am hoping will return soon! This pic was taken on March 1st.
Hope your week is filled with many blessings!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Revisiting a carefree shopping moment in time I am hoping will return soon! This pic was taken on March 1st.
> Hope your week is filled with many blessings!


Hi SM! 
I love the bag and the thought! 
I hope your week is filled with many blessings as well!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Revisiting a carefree shopping moment in time I am hoping will return soon! This pic was taken on March 1st.
> Hope your week is filled with many blessings!



Your amazing Gucci bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@RuedeNesle @JenJBS 
Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Seeing SM’s and MrsG’s Huge Coach Bags reminded me of my Huge Coach Backpack (perfect for my huge lotion bottles and lip balms). Happy Friday everyone .


That’s adoorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Thank you for all you’re doing!!! ❤️ Stay safe and healthy!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  and @MrsGAM inspired me to gather my huge bag collection for a huge photoshoot. As you can see, I'm definitely missing a huge backpack.


What the heck... so cuuuute all those li’ls!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Revisiting a carefree shopping moment in time I am hoping will return soon! This pic was taken on March 1st.
> Hope your week is filled with many blessings!


I had to go back and re-read your post because I thought the pic was from today and I was like Oh No!!! I now see it was from a time before the craziness. That is a very nice bag!


----------



## muchstuff

She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s adoorable!



Thanks BBG


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Revisiting a carefree shopping moment in time I am hoping will return soon! This pic was taken on March 1st.
> Hope your week is filled with many blessings!



Love this bag .  And how I long for those carefree days shopping at Costco again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag .  And how I long for those carefree days shopping at Costco again.


Thank you!
You and all of us I'm sure!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713711


How exciting. It's beautiful!


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713711


Congratulations- the leather looks so silky!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> How exciting. It's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Congratulations- the leather looks so silky!


It is, thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713711


So gorgeous. Looks like a chameleon color, too.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> So gorgeous. Looks like a chameleon color, too.


Looks very pewter in some light.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag .  And how I long for those carefree days shopping at Costco again.


Me too! It's not fun to shop at Costco nowadays. I totally understand why they have to set it up the way they do but I now avoid Costco as much as I can. I used to go at least once a week, (for the fresh berries & fruits).


----------



## B4GBuff

Chanel Gabrielle Medium Chevron Black aged calfskin.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713711


This bag is so beautiful  !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

the_comfortista said:


> So cute! I love mini bags!


Thank you! I love them too!


----------



## inkfade

My Coach Rexy Clutch 30 and essentials for today! First time carrying her since I got her about a couple of months ago. Super excited!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2009


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> My Coach Rexy Clutch 30 and essentials for today! First time carrying her since I got her about a couple of months ago. Super excited!!
> 
> View attachment 4714048
> 
> View attachment 4714049



Rexy! So adorable! Uh... Um... Scary! I meant scary! Really... Sorry, Rexy!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This bag is so beautiful  !!!


Thanks, I'm very happy with her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rexy! So adorable! Uh... Um... Scary! I meant scary! Really... Sorry, Rexy!


----------



## JenJBS

Today, my pretty purple Nodini!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Today, my pretty purple Nodini!


I really love this purple.  Is this how it really looks IRL?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this purple.  Is this how it really looks IRL?



Pretty close. My camera seems to capture more cool tones, as it is a slightly warmer color. And indoor lighting is rarely perfect...


----------



## southernbelle43

Polene Numero Un.  I wore it to go upstairs, lol!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene Numero Un.  I wore it to go upstairs, lol!!
> View attachment 4714255


Such a lovely style...I'm changing bags more under house arrest than I was when I could go out in the wild .


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> She just arrived so I get to carry her around the house, Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4713711


What a gorgeous Bal!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> What a gorgeous Bal!


Thanks, I'm very glad I bought this one!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene Numero Un.  I wore it to go upstairs, lol!!
> View attachment 4714255



Polene!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Such a lovely style...I'm changing bags more under house arrest than I was when I could go out in the wild .


I still change every day and my DH laughs. I tell him I spent money on them and I like looking at them. I don't have to leave the house to enjoy them.  Lord knows if I only changed when I leave the house I would only need about 3 bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene Numero Un.  I wore it to go upstairs, lol!!
> View attachment 4714255


Hope you didn't get any wear or tear on her!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope you didn't get any wear or tear on her!!


I was very careful to avoid the posts.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I still change every day and my DH laughs. I tell him I spent money on them and I like looking at them. I don't have to leave the house to enjoy them.  Lord knows if I only changed when I leave the house I would only need about 3 bags!


Same here! I currently have three bags hanging in my little office.


----------



## muchstuff

Girl's just a puddle. #givenchypandora


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Same here! I currently have three bags hanging in my little office.


Good for you. They do us no good whatsoever hiding in a closet.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Good for you. They do us no good whatsoever hiding in a closet.


I go sit on the bench in my closet and just gaze at them .


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Girl's just a puddle. #givenchypandora
> 
> View attachment 4714349


There's nothing like a puddle of leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This vintage is just hanging around with nowhere to go.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage is just hanging around with nowhere to go.


Aren't we all , love the colour!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Girl's just a puddle. #givenchypandora
> 
> View attachment 4714349


The leather is gorgeous.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> The leather is gorgeous.


Sometimes it's really worth letting someone else break in a bag for you .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage is just hanging around with nowhere to go.



Just hanging around looking very pretty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2009
> View attachment 4714193


What a beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I still change every day and my DH laughs. I tell him I spent money on them and I like looking at them. I don't have to leave the house to enjoy them.  Lord knows if I only changed when I leave the house I would only need about 3 bags!





muchstuff said:


> Same here! I currently have three bags hanging in my little office.



my people! I have two bags hanging off my desk chair right now and two more hanging on a hook across from my desk.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> my people! I have two bags hanging off my desk chair right now and two more hanging on a hook across from my desk.


Triplets!


----------



## Kimbashop

I take my bags out with me during dog walks now. 
DeMellier mini Venice in berry grain.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I take my bags out with me during dog walks now.
> DeMellier mini Venice in berry grain.
> View attachment 4714639


I take mine to the car if I have to go anywhere. There's precious little of that but if I do have to go my bag stays in the trunk. At least I get to carry her to the car and back! Such a pretty colour on that bag of yours.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage is just hanging around with nowhere to go.


I used to own this in black!  Your pic makes me want to hunt one down......hmmm, I'm sensing a theme here, since I had to go hunt down a *huge* Coach backpack the other day, after seeing yours and Minda's cute huge bags.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> I take my bags out with me during dog walks now.
> DeMellier mini Venice in berry grain.
> View attachment 4714639


Lovely color!  And look at all that green....we get excited about green here in the desert.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> What a beauty.


Thanks!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667


This electric royal blue is gorgeous!  And that's a perfect bow if ever I've seen one (type A person over here,  appreciating the symmetry!).


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I take mine to the car if I have to go anywhere. There's precious little of that but if I do have to go my bag stays in the trunk. At least I get to carry her to the car and back! Such a pretty colour on that bag of yours.


These little moments matter, don’t they? 
I’m very fond of this color too.  And the bag. Very easy to wear.


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> Lovely color!  And look at all that green....we get excited about green here in the desert.


Haha. We get excited about sun in my cloudy region! It was a sunny warm day (finally). And the golf course was looking very pretty. It’s deserted so it now essentially a dog park!


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667


Wow! What a beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667



Gorgeous, especially paired with that twilly


----------



## fettfleck

Just carrying around the apartment. LV Speedy Dentelle argent. I love this bag. Ya, it occupied the place for my basil in the sun for the photo.  I try to get prettier basil... Love the smell...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667


This is making me drool. Seriously,  it was an automatic response!
It's so cute AB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> Just carrying around the apartment. LV Speedy Dentelle argent. I love this bag. Ya, it occupied the place for my basil in the sun for the photo.  I try to get prettier basil... Love the smell...
> 
> View attachment 4714741


Love this unique bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667


That blue is gooorgeous!


----------



## tatertot

I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


She looks beautiful, I love the colour! I hope you’re well on the road to recovery .


----------



## southernbelle43

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


Oh dear. I hope you are better soon.  And I am glad it was not your typing hand. I love your posts. Tell me about the Pandora. Are they hard to get into. The first time I saw one I thought it was totally weird, but it has grown on me, like bags are prone to do, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


oh My! I'm glad you had a beautiful bag to cheer you up. Lovely color.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> This electric royal blue is gorgeous!  And that's a perfect bow if ever I've seen one (type A person over here,  appreciating the symmetry!).


Lol, I cannot lie, my SA tied that bow


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my Rose Pink MK jet set crossbody today. This is a great bag for these warmer months.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! What a beauty.


Thank you Kimabshop


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous, especially paired with that twilly





Sunshine mama said:


> This is making me drool. Seriously,  it was an automatic response!
> It's so cute AB!





BeachBagGal said:


> That blue is gooorgeous!


Thanks Ladies  Hopefully we will be able to carry our beautiful bags out again soon


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


Oh no! I hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Pulled a pic out of the archives. Like the pop of color for Spring. Picotin 22.
> 
> View attachment 4714667


Thank you for sharing this beauty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for sharing this beauty.


Hi DM 
You should share some of the beautiful colors of your H's! We need bright cheerful colors nowadays.


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


Speedy recovery to you


----------



## Iamminda

fettfleck said:


> Just carrying around the apartment. LV Speedy Dentelle argent. I love this bag. Ya, it occupied the place for my basil in the sun for the photo.  I try to get prettier basil... Love the smell...
> 
> View attachment 4714741



It would be wonderful to have a basil plant at home .  Great looking Speedy — I love the look of the limited edition ones, especially the sequin and paillette ones.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear. I hope you are better soon.  And I am glad it was not your typing hand. I love your posts. Tell me about the Pandora. Are they hard to get into. The first time I saw one I thought it was totally weird, but it has grown on me, like bags are prone to do, lol.


@southernbelle43 sorry to highjack but I thought I'd show you this pic. I find the large section very easy to get into with the handle on my shoulder (I don't use the long strap). It's a bit of a black hole but the opening is large so it's pretty easy to see into (that top opening measures 9" across pulled open like that, it doesn't hang open that wide). The bottom zip compartment will hold my wallet, keys and my phone if I wanted to keep essentials there (you could fit a continental wallet in there if that's what you carry).
The only negative I've found so far is that if you don't do up the top zip when you carry the bag you can see the contents of the slip pockets. Not a huge deal but a deal nonetheless.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Just hanging around looking very pretty!


Thank you!



stylistbydesign said:


> I used to own this in black!  Your pic makes me want to hunt one down......hmmm, I'm sensing a theme here, since I had to go hunt down a *huge* Coach backpack the other day, after seeing yours and Minda's cute huge bags.


Hmmmm, a trend.  I like fun trends!
Hope you find a good deal like I did!


----------



## stylistbydesign

fettfleck said:


> Just carrying around the apartment. LV Speedy Dentelle argent. I love this bag. Ya, it occupied the place for my basil in the sun for the photo.  I try to get prettier basil... Love the smell...
> 
> View attachment 4714741


Love your Dentelle Speedy!  I have the Dentelle Kirsten.....it was such a cool line.


----------



## stylistbydesign

tatertot said:


> I had to take a break from cleaning my bags due to a recent accident/injury set-back  but hopefully I can get back to posting  I received this Givenchy Pandora while I was in the hospital last week. @muchstuff you rubbed off on me with yours! This isn't a great pic, it's a rich grey IRL but here she is
> View attachment 4714866


Glad your new Pandora was waiting for you when you got back home.  Nothing like a bag to lift the spirits! I hope you'll recover quickly and be back in action soon.


----------



## fettfleck

Iamminda said:


> It would be wonderful to have a basil plant at home .  Great looking Speedy — I love the look of the limited edition ones, especially the sequin and paillette ones.



Thank you! I love basil, especially on omelett. Usually my basil dies pretty fast... But now I have watched some videos how to keep the alive and pretty. Hope that works! 



stylistbydesign said:


> Love your Dentelle Speedy!  I have the Dentelle Kirsten.....it was such a cool line.



Thank you! Oh, nice! I haven't seen a Kirsten for years! You need to show it.  I have a small wallet, too. It is such a pretty line and I was very surprised that it is so robust despite the embroidery!


----------



## stylistbydesign

[QUOTE="fettfleck, post: 33748580, member: 86589
Thank you! Oh, nice! I haven't seen a Kirsten for years! You need to show it.  I have a small wallet, too. It is such a pretty line and I was very surprised that it is so robust despite the embroidery![/QUOTE]
Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely.


----------



## fettfleck

stylistbydesign said:


> Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely.
> View attachment 4715101



So cute!  

Ya, funnily the silver embroidery never darkened, especially on the heavily used wallet. Wish their newer stuff was so robust!


----------



## Narnanz

Just hanging around full of my bits and pieces is my recently rehabbed Coach Willis in Mahogany.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> [QUOTE="fettfleck, post: 33748580, member: 86589
> Thank you! Oh, nice! I haven't seen a Kirsten for years! You need to show it.  I have a small wallet, too. It is such a pretty line and I was very surprised that it is so robust despite the embroidery!


Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely.
View attachment 4715101

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

I love this one, great details — have not seen this Kirsten before.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Just hanging around full of my bits and pieces is my recently rehabbed Coach Willis in Mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715106



I love the Willis and it looks great in mahogany.  I like the pink scarf too.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> I love the Willis and it looks great in mahogany.  I like the pink scarf too.


Yes I love the cats...and the Peach coloured Laura Ashley rose scarf is nice as well


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Just hanging around full of my bits and pieces is my recently rehabbed Coach Willis in Mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715106


One of my favorite Coach styles! along with the Court. I just love the Coach styles of those days.


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Little Athena messenger


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely.
> View attachment 4715101



I love this one, great details — have not seen this Kirsten before.[/QUOTE]
Thanks, IM....another from the Marc Jacobs era at LV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena messenger
> View attachment 4715116


Wow such a beauty! I love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> [QUOTE="fettfleck, post: 33748580, member: 86589
> Thank you! Oh, nice! I haven't seen a Kirsten for years! You need to show it.  I have a small wallet, too. It is such a pretty line and I was very surprised that it is so robust despite the embroidery!


Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely. 
View attachment 4715101

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Oh my!!!!! I love this cool bag!
You have so many cool bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Just hanging around full of my bits and pieces is my recently rehabbed Coach Willis in Mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715106


It's beautiful! Is this the same as ox blood?


----------



## roundandround

Miss Lily coming home after getting some flowers today resting between the wisterias. Miss wearing my bags these days





This bouquet keeps my spirit high thinking about the situation we're all in.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> Here is my Kirsten, outside on this very hot, sunny day.   You said it--the Dentelle line is VERY robust.  I bought the Kirsten after the line had come and gone, and I'd never actually seen/touched one in real life.   I was also surprised that the canvas, even with the lace stitching, is so hardy!  I love it when a bag is practical and lovely.
> View attachment 4715101


Oh my!!!!! I love this cool bag!
You have so many cool bags![/QUOTE]
Thank you! ❤️ I’ve been enjoying pulling them out for cleaning/airing, although I’ve been bad about remembering to take pictures.


----------



## stylistbydesign

roundandround said:


> Miss Lily coming home after getting some flowers today resting between the wisterias. Miss wearing my bags these days
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715121
> 
> 
> This bouquet keeps my spirit high thinking about the situation we're all in.
> 
> View attachment 4715123


Miss Lily and the wisterias are beautiful!  I agree; flowers brighten my day and lift my spirits.  I think many other people must feel the same way....I’ve noticed lots of folks buying flowers during my Costco runs.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> Miss Lily and the wisterias are beautiful!  I agree; flowers brighten my day and lift my spirits.  I think many other people must feel the same way....I’ve noticed lots of folks buying flowers during my Costco runs.  Enjoy!


+1. Flowers are now on my shopping list. I have considered them essential. They really make me feel better.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Ferrigamo today.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> It's beautiful! Is this the same as ox blood?


Not sure...I dont have an oxblood to compare..maybe @whateve knows?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferrigamo today.


what a gorgeous, saturated black bag.


----------



## stylistbydesign

So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> what a gorgeous, saturated black bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


They are all so pretty Stylist! I especially love the booties.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267



Gorgeous colors and pattern on the hulpil (I had to look up that word, lol).  Great looking bag and boots — they are right up your stylish alley


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


Great colors in the huipil SBD! Love that you got the matching strap and booties. It will be awhile before you can even think about wearing booties again with your temps


----------



## stylistbydesign

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena messenger
> View attachment 4715116


Love your pretty purple bag, but also THOSE SHOES.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> They are all so pretty Stylist! I especially love the booties.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous colors and pattern on the hulpil (I had to look up that word, lol).  Great looking bag and boots — they are right up your stylish alley





Addicted to bags said:


> Great colors in the huipil SBD! Love that you got the matching strap and booties. It will be awhile before you can even think about wearing booties again with your temps


Thank you, my dears!  The colors + pattern just called to me, and the textile nerd in me hops up and down at the technicalities of the handweaving.  I had to look up what a huipil was, too.  I’ve seen them, but had no idea about the name.  

You’re right....sadly, the booties won’t be worn for a while, unless DH can find some really cold A/C destination!  Actually, I could wear them to the movie theater; it’s always freezing in there, lol. 

I’m already thinking I need the size smaller bag in a different pattern!


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


Beautiful!
(Heading to Google, like @Iamminda, to look up huipil. )


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not sure...I dont have an oxblood to compare..maybe @whateve knows?


I guess it is similar to oxblood. Some oxblood bags I've seen have a little red in them like yours and others seem to have almost no red.


----------



## ksuromax

roundandround said:


> Miss Lily coming home after getting some flowers today resting between the wisterias. Miss wearing my bags these days
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715121
> 
> 
> This bouquet keeps my spirit high thinking about the situation we're all in.
> 
> View attachment 4715123


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!
> (Heading to Google, like @Iamminda, to look up huipil. )


Thanks, RdN!  I should have provided a definition, but now we just gotta cultivate the mystery.


----------



## IntheOcean

roundandround said:


> Miss Lily coming home after getting some flowers today resting between the wisterias. Miss wearing my bags these days
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715121
> 
> 
> This bouquet keeps my spirit high thinking about the situation we're all in.
> 
> View attachment 4715123


I honestly don't know which I like more, the bag or the setting! Beautiful flowers


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> Thanks, RdN! * I should have provided a definition, but now we just gotta cultivate the mystery.  *


 It's certainly worth Googling!


----------



## fettfleck

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267



Wow, those look so great!  Love that you got the matching booties (how cool are those!)!
Enjoy your new combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@stylistbydesign 
Please more pictures!!!!!


----------



## Lilybarb

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena messenger
> View attachment 4715116


@tenKrat - I say this about very few bags but...should Lil Athena come up missing do not look in my closet!   That is one Gorgeous Bag!!


----------



## Punkkitten

Very quick trip to the grocery store to pick up some things I had forgorten/wasnt informed we were low on.
I took my latest creation with me.
No name vintage handbag with dye, paint and adornment by me


----------



## southernbelle43

Punkkitten said:


> Very quick trip to the grocery store to pick up some things I had forgorten/wasnt informed we were low on.
> I took my latest creation with me.
> No name vintage handbag with dye, paint and adornment by me


Wow you did a lovely job on that. It is really beautiful.


----------



## stylistbydesign

fettfleck said:


> Wow, those look so great!  Love that you got the matching booties (how cool are those!)!
> Enjoy your new combo!


Thank you! I'm excited to use them, even though the booties might have to wait (we're almost 100* today!).


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


ooo I love these! What a great purchase.


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


What a beautiful pattern.  It is a feast for the eyes and I love it.


----------



## BagLadyT

Kate Spade and the bump!


----------



## Punkkitten

T


southernbelle43 said:


> Wow you did a lovely job on that. It is really beautiful.


aww. Thank you so much!


----------



## fettfleck

My at home bag today is the MCM Milla MM. Have to use that one... Technically I had to go to the grocery store, but I did not take her. Currently only use one bag for the grocery shopping and work...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> @stylistbydesign
> Please more pictures!!!!!


What would you like more pics of? Bag interior, booties, WIMB?  My hairdo? A different bag? Your wish is my command.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.
> 
> View attachment 4715878



Beautiful color!  So vibrant and saturated!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> ooo I love these! What a great purchase.


Thank you!   It was a really fun process to “build” my items. 



Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful pattern.  It is a feast for the eyes and I love it.


Thanks, DM!  That’s a great description, and exactly how I felt when I saw it.


----------



## stylistbydesign

fettfleck said:


> My at home bag today is the MCM Milla MM. Have to use that one... Technically I had to go to the grocery store, but I did not take her. Currently only use one bag for the grocery shopping and work...
> 
> View attachment 4715698


I love the look of the Milla.  How do you like the MCM leather? I’ve been thinking about one for a while now, but keep buying in MCM canvas, because it’s so sturdy!  Maybe I need to break out of my MCM rut.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.
> 
> View attachment 4715878


Hellooooooo, you gorgeous thing.  Come to mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.
> 
> View attachment 4715878


This is SO pretty.  I also love the daffodils in the background


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.
> 
> View attachment 4715878


Fabulous.


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> What would you like more pics of? Bag interior, booties, WIMB?  My hairdo? A different bag? Your wish is my command.


I'd like to see the strap.


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> I'd like to see the strap.


I asked for a length of 46”, clasp to clasp.  My understanding is that a strap made from a huipil is backed with leather, but the regular woven strap is not (although you can request that). This is the chocolate brown leather. The main part of the strap is 2.5” wide. Here are more pics of the strap:


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> I asked for a length of 46”, clasp to clasp.  My understanding is that a strap made from a huipil is backed with leather, but the regular woven strap is not (although you can request that). This is the chocolate brown leather. The main part of the strap is 2.5” wide. Here are more pics of the strap:
> View attachment 4715941
> 
> View attachment 4715940
> 
> View attachment 4715939


Thank you! It's beautiful! I can see using that on many bags. The leather looks to be very nice quality.


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful! I can see using that on many bags. The leather looks to be very nice quality.


Thanks!  The leather is very substantial; it reminds me of Frye leather in the feel and amazing smell.  You hit the nail on the head—I think this strap will be great for lots of bags.  I always like the idea of more bang for the buck!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> What would you like more pics of? Bag interior, booties, WIMB?  My hairdo? A different bag? Your wish is my command.


 Hairdo definitely!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!  So vibrant and saturated!


Thank you JenJBS! 


stylistbydesign said:


> Hellooooooo, you gorgeous thing.  Come to mama!


You should pick one up as we discussed.... 


Iamminda said:


> This is SO pretty.  I also love the daffodils in the background


Thank you Minda. I saw this mini daffodil box at TJ's and just had to bring it home. Of course a heatwave started today so I'm hoping it doesn't shorten the life of them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous.


Thank you sweet DM


----------



## fettfleck

stylistbydesign said:


> I love the look of the Milla.  How do you like the MCM leather? I’ve been thinking about one for a while now, but keep buying in MCM canvas, because it’s so sturdy!  Maybe I need to break out of my MCM rut.



Thank you! The MCM leather is a very beautiful sturdy pebbled leather. Beautiful structure and very firm. Easy to clean, but haven't done that yet. Holds its shape very well! I made a close up, so you can get a better impression.
My first MCM leather bag was the MCM First Lady in pink (sorry for the filter - older picture I made for my Insta account). And I have two other leather bags, than third one in the photos: MCM Viseto Veronika and another similar one in all black. The leather is equally pretty on all bags. I can really recommend taking a look at them!


----------



## stylistbydesign

fettfleck said:


> Thank you! The MCM leather is a very beautiful sturdy pebbled leather. Beautiful structure and very firm. Easy to clean, but haven't done that yet. Holds its shape very well! I made a close up, so you can get a better impression.
> My first MCM leather bag was the MCM First Lady in pink (sorry for the filter - older picture I made for my Insta account). And I have two other leather bags, than third one in the photos: MCM Visento Veronika and another similar one in all black. The leather is equally pretty on all bags. I can really recommend taking a look at them!


Very nice collection!  Thanks for the additional pics.  They’re all very pretty, but the last bag is really a stunner!


----------



## fettfleck

stylistbydesign said:


> Very nice collection!  Thanks for the additional pics.  They’re all very pretty, but the last bag is really a stunner!



You are welcome! Just saw it is called MCM Veronika Visetos not Visentos...


----------



## JenJBS

Today I'm carrying my purple Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## tatertot

stylistbydesign said:


> I asked for a length of 46”, clasp to clasp.  My understanding is that a strap made from a huipil is backed with leather, but the regular woven strap is not (although you can request that). This is the chocolate brown leather. The main part of the strap is 2.5” wide. Here are more pics of the strap:



Wow!! Your bag, booties and all are gorgeous I looked at the seller’s Etsy shop and will be ordering for sure! Enjoy your beautiful new goodies and thank you for the tip on the Etsy seller

Thank you all for the well wishes on my injury I’m sorry I haven’t been able to respond to each but please know, I read them all and they cheer me during this difficult time  Moving on to happier things! I turned 40 last Monday and got myself a little gift. I’m not able to carry the large totes and arm bags I’ve loved so much in the past so I needed a crossbody bag. This cutie is perfect for my necessities and medicine globe. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Today I'm carrying my purple Coach Madison Hailey.


I love this purple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I asked for a length of 46”, clasp to clasp.  My understanding is that a strap made from a huipil is backed with leather, but the regular woven strap is not (although you can request that). This is the chocolate brown leather. The main part of the strap is 2.5” wide. Here are more pics of the strap:
> View attachment 4715941
> 
> View attachment 4715940
> 
> View attachment 4715939


Wow that's one gorgeous handiwork!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this purple!



Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

tatertot said:


> Wow!! Your bag, booties and all are gorgeous I looked at the seller’s Etsy shop and will be ordering for sure! Enjoy your beautiful new goodies and thank you for the tip on the Etsy seller
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes on my injury I’m sorry I haven’t been able to respond to each but please know, I read them all and they cheer me during this difficult time  Moving on to happier things! I turned 40 last Monday and got myself a little gift. I’m not able to carry the large totes and arm bags I’ve loved so much in the past so I needed a crossbody bag. This cutie is perfect for my necessities and medicine globe. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4716262


Love your new Marmont camera bag!  You’ll get so much use out of it, and look stylish, too.  The Marmont camera is a workhorse of a bag.  Enjoy!

if you do order from Amara, sign up for their emails first....you’ll get a coupon for 15% off your order.  I was able to use the coupon on my custom order.  Also, Becky (proprietor) said she and the weaving collective are working on some new designs that should be out in a couple of months.  She was lovely to work with!

ETA: Happy belated 40th birthday!


----------



## Iamminda

tatertot said:


> Wow!! Your bag, booties and all are gorgeous I looked at the seller’s Etsy shop and will be ordering for sure! Enjoy your beautiful new goodies and thank you for the tip on the Etsy seller
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes on my injury I’m sorry I haven’t been able to respond to each but please know, I read them all and they cheer me during this difficult time  Moving on to happier things! I turned 40 last Monday and got myself a little gift. I’m not able to carry the large totes and arm bags I’ve loved so much in the past so I needed a crossbody bag. This cutie is perfect for my necessities and medicine globe. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4716262



Gorgeous birthday bag!  And Happy Belated Birthday tatertot!  (Btw, You have such a happy avatar name — my fam loves tater tots so there’s a very good association there ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like boxy bags and I cannot lie.



Love the bag, and the pic!  Brilliant staging! 

@jbags07  already had me planning to check out the Asprinal of London website this weekend, and now you post this... If I end up with a bag, I'm totally thanking/blaming you two lovely enablers...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love the bag, and the pic!  Brilliant staging!
> 
> @jbags07  already had me planning to check out the Asprinal of London website this weekend, and now you post this... If I end up with a bag, I'm totally thanking/blaming you two lovely enablers...


Thank you!
I think you mean "encouraging" one another!


----------



## roundandround

stylistbydesign said:


> Miss Lily and the wisterias are beautiful!  I agree; flowers brighten my day and lift my spirits.  I think many other people must feel the same way....I’ve noticed lots of folks buying flowers during my Costco runs.  Enjoy!



Thank you! I always get flowers but due to the situation right now I was sooo busy with work and felt so sad of what's going on  and visitng to the florist was not a priority aside from getting groceries and the basic needs. I have 10 days work free, and getting flowers made my home stay happier even if the trip to Venice was cancelled



ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!!



Thank you



IntheOcean said:


> I honestly don't know which I like more, the bag or the setting! Beautiful flowers



Thank you for the nice compliments. I thought Miss Lily looked more beautiful in between those beauties than with me

------------------------------



Punkkitten said:


> Very quick trip to the grocery store to pick up some things I had forgorten/wasnt informed we were low on.
> I took my latest creation with me.
> No name vintage handbag with dye, paint and adornment by me



Beautiful bag!



Addicted to bags said:


> Started cleaning all my bags and this one is a cheerful/happy color to share. Lindy 26 in rose poudre.
> 
> View attachment 4715878



Indeed what a beauty! That color is speaking to meeeeee


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I think you mean "encouraging" one another!



Silly me. Of course. Encouraging, not enabling.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Today I'm carrying my purple Coach Madison Hailey.


 I can't get enough of this bag! The color is just perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.



I love this beautiful picture so much.  It seems like every room/decor in your home is perfectly ready for a photoshoot.  (My house?  I can barely find a little spot for a pic).  Thanks for always sharing your beautiful bags and pictures with us — they really brighten our days


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful picture so much.  It seems like every room/decor in your home is perfectly ready for a photoshoot.  (My house?  I can barely find a little spot for a pic).  Thanks for always sharing your beautiful bags and pictures with us — they really brighten our days


Right? Her house is so well lit and cheerful, with lots of healthy green plants. My house is a dungeon in comparison.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Right? Her house is so well lit and cheerful, with lots of healthy green plants. My house is a dungeon in comparison.



Yep, my house is like a big junky closet in comparison .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful picture so much.  It seems like every room/decor in your home is perfectly ready for a photoshoot.  (My house?  I can barely find a little spot for a pic).  Thanks for always sharing your beautiful bags and pictures with us — they really brighten our days


Thank you for your kindest words IM!



whateve said:


> Right? Her house is so well lit and cheerful, with lots of healthy green plants. My house is a dungeon in comparison.


Thank you.  All my spider plants came from one plant I got on sale from Lowe's years ago for about $10.00! I now have around 15 large ones and at least a dozen more smaller ones waiting to be potted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yep, my house is like a big junky closet in comparison .


I actually have real junky closets.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I can't get enough of this bag! The color is just perfect!



Thank you!  It really is...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.



This genius staging has given me an idea for if I get the bag. The 99% of the time it's not being used as a purse, use it as a trunk - looking beautiful sitting on my vanity holding certain special jewelry pieces. That way it can be seen and enjoyed all the time, rather than being stored away in a closet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This genius staging has given me an idea for if I get the bag. The 99% of the time it's not being used as a purse, use it as a trunk - looking beautiful sitting on my vanity holding certain special jewelry pieces. That way it can be seen and enjoyed all the time, rather than being stored away in a closet.


Yay! That sounds like a wonderful plan.  I would love to see it! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.



This bag is beautiful on you — love it DM .  Enjoy this lovely and warm weekend


----------



## Katinahat

muchstuff said:


> I go sit on the bench in my closet and just gaze at them .


Like the sound of a closer big enough to have somewhere to sit in it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


Love the bag and shoes!


----------



## Katinahat

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena messenger
> View attachment 4715116


Ooo, I’m in love with your bag. The colour is stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

stylistbydesign said:


> Miss Lily and the wisterias are beautiful!  I agree; flowers brighten my day and lift my spirits.  I think many other people must feel the same way....I’ve noticed lots of folks buying flowers during my Costco runs.  Enjoy!





Kimbashop said:


> +1. Flowers are now on my shopping list. I have considered them essential. They really make me feel better.





IntheOcean said:


> I honestly don't know which I like more, the bag or the setting! Beautiful flowers


Totally agree. That’s a stunning picture. I’m ordering flowers each week with my groceries. Need to keep these businesses going if we can and they brighten up the house!


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


You look fabulous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


Scarf looks lovely and the perfect accompaniment to your outfit and Lindy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Scarf looks lovely and the perfect accompaniment to your outfit and Lindy!!





Iamminda said:


> This bag is beautiful on you — love it DM .  Enjoy this lovely and warm weekend





Sunshine mama said:


> Love the bag and shoes!





Katinahat said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you so much, everyone.  I appreciate it.  These are challenging times for all of us... and it is so nice to come here to our little corner of the web and feel the love.


----------



## cheidel

LadyNP said:


> Being a Frontliner during this coronavirus crisis, here's a set of my Covid 19 purses-- all washable! Stay safe and healthy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712374
> View attachment 4712375


Be safe!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.


Your other purses can’t deny/When a bag walks in with.....okay, that’s all I’ve got.   Pretty stack!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


You look so cute and ready for summer.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Gucci monster says hello on this summery Saturday  (throwback pic)


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Your other purses can’t deny/When a bag walks in with.....okay, that’s all I’ve got.   Pretty stack!!


Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci monster says hello on this summery Saturday  (throwback pic)
> View attachment 4716900


I love all your fun bags Stylist! I love this cute monster!
I'm gonna have to have my monster say hello too.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4716947


So pretty!


----------



## tatertot

stylistbydesign said:


> Love your new Marmont camera bag!  You’ll get so much use out of it, and look stylish, too.  The Marmont camera is a workhorse of a bag.  Enjoy!
> 
> if you do order from Amara, sign up for their emails first....you’ll get a coupon for 15% off your order.  I was able to use the coupon on my custom order.  Also, Becky (proprietor) said she and the weaving collective are working on some new designs that should be out in a couple of months.  She was lovely to work with!
> 
> ETA: Happy belated 40th birthday!



Thank you I am so excited to carry it out of the house! I love that it smells like my saddles. Sounds silly, but there is nothing quite like the smell of a tack shop to make my heart go pitter-patter I appreciate the tips for Amara! I still haven't been able to decide from all of their beautiful designs. I will be sure to let her know you sent me I am looking forward to adding a special bag and strap from them to my collection. This is one of the things I love most about PF. Getting great recc's from other bag lovers, even better when they are small designers like this!



Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous birthday bag!  And Happy Belated Birthday tatertot!  (Btw, You have such a happy avatar name — my fam loves tater tots so there’s a very good association there ).



Aww, thank you! It was a nickname my husband and I had for each other in college 15 years later we are still together (and tot loving) so it's worked!



Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.



 This shot is giving me all the feels A beautiful shot all around and such gorgeous staging! You have such an eye for detail *SM. *


----------



## tenKrat

Lilybarb said:


> @tenKrat - I say this about very few bags but...should Lil Athena come up missing do not look in my closet!   That is one Gorgeous Bag!!


Hello!  LOL, thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> You look so cute and ready for summer.


Thank you, sbd.


----------



## tenKrat

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci monster says hello on this summery Saturday  (throwback pic)
> View attachment 4716900


What a fun bag!  I  it. And I enjoy seeing your lovely flowers. I had to buy some from Trader Joe’s a few days ago. Needed a cheerful pick-me-up.


----------



## fettfleck

I took my new Muriel Bag from Lala Berlin x Anita Hass out! I love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Thank you! It looks so much better ON though, but I rearranged my room and impossible to do mod shots. But thanks!


----------



## fettfleck

tatertot said:


> Wow!! Your bag, booties and all are gorgeous I looked at the seller’s Etsy shop and will be ordering for sure! Enjoy your beautiful new goodies and thank you for the tip on the Etsy seller
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes on my injury I’m sorry I haven’t been able to respond to each but please know, I read them all and they cheer me during this difficult time  Moving on to happier things! I turned 40 last Monday and got myself a little gift. I’m not able to carry the large totes and arm bags I’ve loved so much in the past so I needed a crossbody bag. This cutie is perfect for my necessities and medicine globe. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4716262



Happy belated birthday, tatertot! Totally overread...! 
Love that supercute Gucci bag you got yourself! Gift to oneselve are always good gifts.


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading to the bank and pharmacy.  My companions on this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


Very cute!  Love your sandals too!


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci monster says hello on this summery Saturday  (throwback pic)
> View attachment 4716900


So cute!


----------



## cheidel

Longchamp Le Pliage tote extra large 2724 model, to the supermarket today, wearing gloves and mask of course!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this pretty into the living room for the weekend.  The Lunch by Marie Turner. Doesn't get taken out as much as she deserves since I'm worried about color transfer on that lovely light pink pearlescent leather. Only church a few times, and looking forward to carrying her to church again when it's safe.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4716947



Beautiful color and leather .  Do you zip up the bag with the zipper or is that for decoration?  It looks like a cool design.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried this pretty into the living room for the weekend.  The Lunch by Marie Turner. Doesn't get taken out as much as she deserves since I'm worried about color transfer on that lovely light pink pearlescent leather. Only church a few times, and looking forward to carrying her to church again when it's safe.



That is so beautiful and unique.  That soft squishy leather reminds me of your BV pouch.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Gucci monster says hello on this summery Saturday  (throwback pic)
> View attachment 4716900



So cute — and I love how the colors of the bag and the flowers match/look so beautiful together


----------



## Venessa84

DH and I have the house to ourselves for the weekend and the highlight of this weekend will be food shopping with my Chanel Trendy CC


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> That is so beautiful and unique.  That soft squishy leather reminds me of your BV pouch.



Thanks!  The leather isn't close to BV quality; but then, the price isn't close to BV price either. I saw a different color of this purse on a PurseBlog article months and months ago and ended up getting this one when it went on sale. I do love the color and basic design idea.


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  Love your sandals too!


Thank you.   These Free People sandals are so comfy.


----------



## rosiier

Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket Bag in Flamma 
First day out! 

I think it’ll be my most used bag this summer


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> DH and I have the house to ourselves for the weekend and the highlight of this weekend will be food shopping with my Chanel Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717251


 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket Bag in Flamma
> First day out!
> 
> I think it’ll be my most used bag this summer


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> DH and I have the house to ourselves for the weekend and the highlight of this weekend will be food shopping with my Chanel Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717251



So pretty Venessa — enjoy the weekend without your kiddos


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your fun bags Stylist! I love this cute monster!
> I'm gonna have to have my monster say hello too.





tenKrat said:


> What a fun bag!  I  it. And I enjoy seeing your lovely flowers. I had to buy some from Trader Joe’s a few days ago. Needed a cheerful pick-me-up.





cheidel said:


> So cute!





Iamminda said:


> So cute — and I love how the colors of the bag and the flowers match/look so beautiful together



Thank you! I have been painting cabinets, and was feeling frustrated last night.....but pictures of bags + flowers always cheer me up.  I scrolled past this old pic on my phone,  and thought I should share the cheer!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> DH and I have the house to ourselves for the weekend and the highlight of this weekend will be food shopping with my Chanel Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717251


Go crazy on your kid-free weekend with your beautiful Trendy!  I'm a little jelly.


----------



## stylistbydesign

fettfleck said:


> I took my new Muriel Bag from Lala Berlin x Anita Hass out! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4717107


What a cool graphic design!  I love the pop of the  against my favorite color combo.


----------



## stylistbydesign

cheidel said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage tote extra large 2724 model, to the supermarket today, wearing gloves and mask of course!


Longchamps are so practical and great, but the large-scale monogram gives your bag something extra special!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried this pretty into the living room for the weekend.  The Lunch by Marie Turner. Doesn't get taken out as much as she deserves since I'm worried about color transfer on that lovely light pink pearlescent leather. Only church a few times, and looking forward to carrying her to church again when it's safe.


What type of leather is that? It looks soft and squishy and reminds me of your BV pouch (I think someone else said that, too.) I love the pearly pink color--I have a Balenciaga makeup clutch in pearly pink goat that I adore.


----------



## Kimbashop

rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Mini Mini Bucket Bag in Flamma
> First day out!
> 
> I think it’ll be my most used bag this summer


wow! really pretty bag. Is that bright red or more if a reddish pink?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What type of leather is that? It looks soft and squishy and reminds me of your BV pouch (I think someone else said that, too.) I love the pearly pink color--I have a Balenciaga makeup clutch in pearly pink goat that I adore.



The website didn't specify the type of leather, as I recall. I also love the pearly pink color!  I also loved the low price - which made up for the much lower quality of the leather compared to the extremely high quality BV leather we know and love. I'm afraid BV, The Row, Bal chevre, Polene, and Fount leathers have set an extremely high standard of leather for me...


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color and leather .  Do you zip up the bag with the zipper or is that for decoration?  It looks like a cool design.


Thanks! 
The zipper that runs up the bag is decorative, but the bottom of the clasp is at the top of it. The other end of the clasp is the same design and hooks over the bag into the front. I don't remember if I fastened the clasp for the picture or not. The good thing is that you can easily reach your things by putting your hand into the bag on either side of the clasp so you don't need to constantly open and close it. I hate fumbling with closures!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful picture so much.  It seems like every room/decor in your home is perfectly ready for a photoshoot.  (My house?  I can barely find a little spot for a pic).  Thanks for always sharing your beautiful bags and pictures with us — they really brighten our days


I feel the same way! There's a reason I blur the outer edges of my indoor photos sometimes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried this pretty into the living room for the weekend.  The Lunch by Marie Turner. Doesn't get taken out as much as she deserves since I'm worried about color transfer on that lovely light pink pearlescent leather. Only church a few times, and looking forward to carrying her to church again when it's safe.


Love this bag: leather and color and style!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag: leather and color and style!



Thank you!


----------



## Just.Stine

My new Becksøndergaard bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Pool time today. Prada jute and snake tote.


----------



## cheidel

stylistbydesign said:


> Longchamps are so practical and great, but the large-scale monogram gives your bag something extra special!


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sparkletastic said:


> Pool time today. Prada jute and snake tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718043


Love the bag, but even more than that, I love the photo you took of it!


----------



## fettfleck

Totally boring, but same bag: Muriel bag Lala Berlin x Anita Hass. I love how roomy it is (grocery shopping) and still easy to carry! And that heart in the front really lifts my spirit whyever...


----------



## JenJBS

My bag from The Row today.  Such soft, smooshy, high quality leather...


----------



## Shelby33

RM 06/07


----------



## fettfleck

Shelby33 said:


> RM 06/07
> View attachment 4718268



Oh sweet - love that oldie!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM 06/07
> View attachment 4718268



Excellent staging, as always!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Excellent staging, as always!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

fettfleck said:


> Oh sweet - love that oldie!


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Aura


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row today.  Such soft, smooshy, high quality leather...


Does it scratch easily?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Does it scratch easily?



Nope. It just smooshes in, instead of scratching, if it bumps against something. Same with my BV mini-Pouch. Another reason I love high quality super-smooshy leather.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Nope. It just smooshes in, instead of scratching, if it bumps against something. Same with my BV mini-Pouch. Another reason I love high quality super-smooshy leather.


Thanks, I'm looking at a couple of Row bags with that type of leather...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm looking at a couple of Row bags with that type of leather...



You won't be disappointed.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> You won't be disappointed.


The more I look at The Row the more I like. Another slippery slope I fear!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> The more I look at The Row the more I like. Another slippery slope I fear!



Agreed. And since I'm supposed to be behaving myself on Ban Island, I'm not even letting myself look at any other The Row bags, because I know I'll want one... or two... or... more...


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Agreed. And since I'm supposed to be behaving myself on Ban Island, I'm not even letting myself look at any other The Row bags, because I know I'll want one... or two... or... more...


I've found two...but the handbag bank is pretty bare these days (she's says as she looks at her new-to her Hermes).


----------



## roundandround

If ever the red shaped Le Crueset is a bag, I will carry her today and  that crab on the bag is for dinner

This is my fun bag after a walk at the park


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).
> View attachment 4718403


Ohhhhh...that's pretty. Which leather is it again? ETA: Never mind, I read your post, managed to get past the photo ).


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).
> View attachment 4718403



This is gorgeous.  I have been eyeing this style for awhile since I am a big hobo girl.  I am so excited for you.


----------



## muchstuff

She's just arrived, she's big and she's heavy but ...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> She's just arrived, she's big and she's heavy but ...
> 
> View attachment 4718410



Gosh, another beautiful H hobo — you ladies are killing me (good thing I am solidly chained to a lounge chair on ban island ). This is a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, another beautiful H hobo — you ladies are killing me (good thing I am solidly chained to a lounge chair on ban island ). This is a beauty!


Thanks, for me she's a bag I can only carry off with boots and a sweater, definitely not a summer bag, but she's gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I've found two...but the handbag bank is pretty bare these days (she's says as she looks at her new-to her Hermes).


Yours arrived? Girl, pics!

edit: just saw your post. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.  I have been eyeing this style for awhile since I am a big hobo girl.  I am so excited for you.


Thank you! It is a lovely hobo style. Very structured and slim yet surprisingly roomy.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yours arrived? Girl, pics!
> 
> edit: just saw your post. Looks beautiful.


It's a substantial bag for sure. Comfy to carry even with the weight though.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I've found two...but the handbag bank is pretty bare these days (she's says as she looks at her new-to her Hermes).



Can I ask which two?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).
> View attachment 4718403



Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> She's just arrived, she's big and she's heavy but ...
> 
> View attachment 4718410



Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask which two?


The Sling 12 and the Wander with the elasticized top. Both in what looks to be the same leather as yours. Love the aesthetic of these bags.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Ohhhhh...that's pretty. Which leather is it again? ETA: Never mind, I read your post, managed to get past the photo ).


According to the obsessive reading I’ve been doing over in the Hermes thread, Gulliver is essentially the same as Swift leather, just an earlier version. It is known to hold color very well and ha e a slight iridescent quality to it. It’s a bit shiny but not at all like their box leather. smooth and soft. I did have to condition her as she was stiff when I first got the bag but she had now softened up quite a bit. This will make a great day to evening bag in this size. 

I can’t believe its condition for a 20 year-old bag. Discoloration around the corners covered up easily with conditioner and the leather looks new, as does the stitching.  Speaks volumes about the famous Hermes quality and attention to detail.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> According to the obsessive reading I’ve been doing over in the Hermes thread, Gulliver is essentially the same as Swift leather, just an earlier version. It is known to hold color very well and ha e a slight iridescent quality to it. It’s a bit shiny but not at all like their box leather. smooth and soft. I did have to condition her as she was stiff when I first got the bag but she had now softened up quite a bit. This will make a great day to evening bag in this size.
> 
> I can’t believe its condition for a 20 year-old bag. Discoloration around the corners covered up easily with conditioner and the leather looks new, as does the stitching.  Speaks volumes about the famous Hermes quality and attention to detail.


And honestly, if you're looking at some of the older pre-loved styles they're within price range too.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> The Sling 12 and the Wander with the elasticized top. Both in what looks to be the same leather as yours. Love the aesthetic of these bags.



Both are lovely! Especially The Sling 12!  I will just have to keep reminding myself it's far too big for me.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Both are lovely! Especially The Sling 12!  I will just have to keep reminding myself it's far too big for me.


The 12 is the smallest I think of the what? Three sizes? It's a weird bag to measure because of the way it falls, have you ever tried it on?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Both are lovely! Especially The Sling 12!  I will just have to keep reminding myself it's far too big for me.


Here's a pic of the 12...


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> If ever the red shaped Le Crueset is a bag, I will carry her today and  that crab on the bag is for dinner
> 
> This is my fun bag after a walk at the park
> 
> View attachment 4718400



This is such a cute Le Creuset casserole—and cute bag too.  We are looking at getting our first Le Creuset piece — so many beautiful colors to choose from.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> The 12 is the smallest I think of the what? Three sizes? It's a weird bag to measure because of the way it falls, have you ever tried it on?



I think so as well. No, sorry. My city is not good for shopping, having high end stores to try things on.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I took my micro Sierra bag to Whole Foods. It's tiny but still holds my essentials.
It's so cute I just want to eat it up!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I took my micro Sierra bag to Whole Foods. It's tiny but still holds my essentials.
> It's so cute I just want to eat it up!



Cute as a button


----------



## southernbelle43

Using my Colonel Littleton buffalo leather tote.  I absolutely love this bag for every day use.  It has 16 inch straps which are fabulous...the perfect length for a shoulder bag.  And the Inside organization is super.  Plus the buffalo leather is so unique.  Can you tell I like it?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I took my micro Sierra bag to Whole Foods. It's tiny but still holds my essentials.
> It's so cute I just want to eat it up!



I'm guessing you added the adorable eyes to that cute wallet sticking out? Well done!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I'm guessing you added the adorable eyes to that cute wallet sticking out? Well done!!!


Actually it came like that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute as a button


Thank you. 
It could seem a little ridiculous and childish I suppose.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> It could seem a little ridiculous and childish I suppose.



Not at all.  Fun and cheerful. And we need all the fun and cheerful things we can get right now.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Actually it came like that.



At this point I just assume any artwork on your bags/SLGs is your own creative talent...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Not at all.  Fun and cheerful. And we need all the fun and cheerful things we can get right now.


Yeah! Exactly!!



JenJBS said:


> At this point I just assume any artwork on your bags/SLGs is your own creative talent...


That is really nice of you to say!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I took my micro Sierra bag to Whole Foods. It's tiny but still holds my essentials.
> It's so cute I just want to eat it up!


The color of your bag is beautiful!  And we're twins on the little card holder.....my favorite part is the lashes.


----------



## stylistbydesign

I took my Paul Smith bucket bag to the living room today for a spin after cleaning/conditioning.  I'd forgotten what a great size it is!


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> She's just arrived, she's big and she's heavy but ...
> 
> View attachment 4718410



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I took my Paul Smith bucket bag to the living room today for a spin after cleaning/conditioning.  I'd forgotten what a great size it is!
> View attachment 4718697



This is very pretty — I like the red accent color.  Is this the same designer who made your nekkid lady messenger bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> It could seem a little ridiculous and childish I suppose.



Nope, not ridiculous or childish — just a great whimsical and youthful vibe


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> The color of your bag is beautiful!  And we're twins on the little card holder.....my favorite part is the lashes.


That's neat!
Does it bother you that the card holder doesn't have a nose?


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I took my Paul Smith bucket bag to the living room today for a spin after cleaning/conditioning.  I'd forgotten what a great size it is!
> View attachment 4718697


Looks really clean and pretty!


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).
> View attachment 4718403



Oooh Congratulations. She’s such a beauty.  IMHO the Trim is the greatest of the hobos. Enjoy!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty — I like the red accent color.  Is this the same designer who made your nekkid lady messenger bag?


Thank you. Why, yes, it is!  Good memory.....the nekkid lady is kinda famous.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> That's neat!
> Does it bother you that the card holder doesn't have a nose?


Hahaha.....no, because I think it's hard to make a nose cutesy.  I'd take some lips, though! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Looks really clean and pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Using my Colonel Littleton buffalo leather tote.  I absolutely love this bag for every day use.  It has 16 inch straps which are fabulous...the perfect length for a shoulder bag.  And the Inside organization is super.  Plus the buffalo leather is so unique.  Can you tell I like it?
> View attachment 4718580


I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## muchstuff

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Oooh Congratulations. She’s such a beauty.  IMHO the Trim is the greatest of the hobos. Enjoy!


Thank you! I'm thrilled with it. It is my first Hermes and I'm now finally appreciating the quality up close and personal. For a twenty year-old bag, it looks practically new. I'm a structured hobo fan, so this style really suits me.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I like the simplicity of it.


Thanks. That was exactly the reason I bought it.  I searched for a good quality, full grain, unlined leather tote bag to be carried with no thought of maintenance or weather. And I wanted it to look better as it ages. I bought a Portland leather bag first and like we do! continued  to look at them.  This one was smaller. It is really hard to find a great tote bag like that is not enormous. Lol, I suppose that is why they are called tote bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Someone has a problem


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> My new to me Hermes Trim II 31 in chocolate Gulliver leather. I’m very much in love with the bag, and surprised how much it fits while keeping its shape (unlike me these days ).
> View attachment 4718403


----------



## Sunshine mama

BB just looking cute.


Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966


WOW!!! 
BEAUTIFUL photo Shelby!!!
What problem?
I see a beautiful collection!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> BB just looking cute.
> 
> WOW!!!
> BEAUTIFUL photo Shelby!!!


Thanks, that is literally the mess that was on my bed because I couldn't make up my mind!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966


Beautiful photo! That grey metallic leather looks sooo pretty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966


Oh yes! I see the problem! The poor RED bag is being sat on!  

If having a beautiful collection is wrong, who wants to be right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Shelby33 
See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


I love them, they are beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Oh yes! I see the problem! The poor RED bag is being sat on!
> 
> If having a beautiful collection is wrong, who wants to be right?


Hahaha! It's OK, the red bag is safely back in it's dustbag!!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful photo! That grey metallic leather looks sooo pretty.


Thank you! It's an older bag but one of my favorites!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Hahaha! It's OK, the red bag is safely back in it's dustbag!!


 Good to know!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966



Problem that you can't carry them all at once? I see no other problem. Just a lovely collection.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!



A fun 'family portrait'!  Nice to see your girls inherited your excellent taste in purses. 

My new AoL mini-trunk should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


I love how you have displayed them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> A fun 'family portrait'!  Nice to see your girls inherited your excellent taste in purses.
> 
> My new AoL mini-trunk should arrive tomorrow!


Thank you! I can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love how you have displayed them!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

How I wish to have a beautiful problem like you ladies .  Love them all 



Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!





Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Problem that you can't carry them all at once? I see no other problem. Just a lovely collection.


I feel like a hoarder lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Someone has a problem
> View attachment 4718966


Don't see a problem either. You're on the wrong forum if you want one of us to agree


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Oh yes! I see the problem! The poor RED bag is being sat on!
> 
> If having a beautiful collection is wrong, who wants to be right?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


Twinsies x 2!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Shelby33 said:


> I feel like a hoarder lol


Not hoarder......connoisseur!!  
con·nois·seur
/ˌkänəˈsər,ˌkänəˈso͝or/
_noun_

an expert judge in matters of taste.


----------



## JenJBS

stylistbydesign said:


> Not hoarder......connoisseur!!
> con·nois·seur
> /ˌkänəˈsər,ˌkänəˈso͝or/
> _noun_
> 
> an expert judge in matters of taste.



Yes!  Exactly!


----------



## roundandround

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute Le Creuset casserole—and cute bag too.  We are looking at getting our first Le Creuset piece — so many beautiful colors to choose from.



Thank you! Beware, getting a Le Crueset is like getting a bag, too many beautiful colors to choose from


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!





Addicted to bags said:


> Don't see a problem either. You're on the wrong forum if you want one of us to agree





stylistbydesign said:


> Not hoarder......connoisseur!!
> con·nois·seur
> /ˌkänəˈsər,ˌkänəˈso͝or/
> _noun_
> 
> an expert judge in matters of taste.





JenJBS said:


> Yes!  Exactly!



My people!


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!



Those are pure eyecandy! What bag is that?


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> Those are pure eyecandy! What bag is that?


Thank you. The brand is Aspinal of London and the bag is called Mini Trunk.


----------



## Addicted to bags

roundandround said:


> Thank you! Beware, getting a Le Crueset is like getting a bag, too many beautiful colors to choose from


Haha, how many do you have SBD? I have 8 in different shapes, depths, and of course colors. I love 'em and was telling Minda how useful they are. I think @Dextersmom is also a fan.


----------



## Storm702

New to me Medium Pepe Pandora. We braved a trip to Wal-Mart today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Storm702 said:


> New to me Medium Pepe Pandora. We braved a trip to Wal-Mart today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719366


Cool material.  Hope you got all you needed.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha, how many do you have SBD? I have 8 in different shapes, depths, and of course colors. I love 'em and was telling Minda how useful they are. I think @Dextersmom is also a fan.



lol, I know you and DM are big fans.  Since cooking is not my thing , I guess DH will start with one and see if he actually uses it more than once or twice.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha, how many do you have SBD? I have 8 in different shapes, depths, and of course colors. I love 'em and was telling Minda how useful they are. I think @Dextersmom is also a fan.


I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.



Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.
> View attachment 4719369
> 
> 
> Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!
> View attachment 4719370



All lovely!   Is that a ombré pink S/P set?  .  DH said red seems to be the most traditional/popular color for Le Creuset but I think we prefer something in the blue family


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.
> View attachment 4719369
> 
> 
> Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!
> View attachment 4719370


Dutch ovens are definitely heavy and that's a plus and a minus. I love your S/P grinders tho along with the tea kettle!

Have fun social distancing celebrating


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> All lovely!   Is that a ombré pink S/P set?  .  DH said red seems to be the most traditional/popular color for Le Creuset but I think we prefer something in the blue family


Something in the blue family would be lovely! Please post pics on the food or random thread when you get it! As you can tell I'm a huge fan. They came out with a Caribbean blue/teal one year that I couldn't buy because I had the size already. Sigh it was gorgeous! Back on topic


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha, how many do you have SBD? I have 8 in different shapes, depths, and of course colors. I love 'em and was telling Minda how useful they are. I think @Dextersmom is also a fan.


Also a fan of Le Creuset cookware. I have two and one is used almost daily.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Something in the blue family would be lovely! Please post pics on the food or random thread when you get it! As you can tell I'm a huge fan. They came out with a Caribbean blue/teal one year that I couldn't buy because I had the size already. Sigh it was gorgeous! Back on topic



Promise this is the last post on LeCreuset — someone needs to start a thread to show off these pretties .  Done talking here.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Promise this is the last post on LeCreuset — someone needs to start a thread to show off these pretties .  Done.


Good idea! Show off your LC, Staub, etc... and what you cooked in it! Minda why don't you start it? It will give you incentive to buy yours sooner


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> Promise this is the last post on LeCreuset — someone needs to start a thread to show off these pretties .  Done talking here.





Addicted to bags said:


> Good idea! Show off your LC, Staub, etc... and what you cooked in it! Minda why don't you start it? It will give you incentive to buy yours sooner


I'm totally down for a bags and bakeware/cookware thread!  Also, in case anyone was curious, why yes, I have miniatures of those too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> I'm totally down for a bags and bakeware/cookware thread!  Also, in case anyone was curious, why yes, I have miniatures of those too.


Pics please!


----------



## Storm702

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool material.  Hope you got all you needed.


Not everything, but... We will make do! I love your positivity to everyone,  all the time. Your posts & comments bring me sunshine. Thanks for being awesome[emoji173]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Storm702 said:


> Not everything, but... We will make do! I love your positivity to everyone,  all the time. Your posts & comments bring me sunshine. Thanks for being awesome[emoji173]


So true about our amazing @Sunshine mama!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Pics please!


Just needed the essentials today:


It’s kept company with a tiny Emile Henry and Le Creuset.  They might fit sauces, but I’ve never tried.  I’m not much into cooking, so my larger mini cocottes and 10  cm dutch ovens don’t really get much more use normally than these anyway.  Staying at home, though, DH has figured out my secret of actually knowing how to cook.  I am not okay with this.


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Just needed the essentials today:
> View attachment 4719504
> 
> It’s kept company with a tiny Emile Henry and Le Creuset.  They might fit sauces, but I’ve never tried.  I’m not much into cooking, so my larger mini cocottes and 10  cm dutch ovens don’t really get much more use normally than these anyway.  Staying at home, though, DH has figured out my secret of actually knowing how to cook.  I am not okay with this.



This is just the cutest trio ever!!!  How can they make L.C. and E.H. so much smaller and cuter than your adorable essential trunk?   Too precious!


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> Just needed the essentials today:
> View attachment 4719504
> 
> It’s kept company with a tiny Emile Henry and Le Creuset.  They might fit sauces, but I’ve never tried.  I’m not much into cooking, so my larger mini cocottes and 10  cm dutch ovens don’t really get much more use normally than these anyway.  Staying at home, though, DH has figured out my secret of actually knowing how to cook.  I am not okay with this.


These are great! Do you have miniature furniture too?


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> All lovely!   Is that a ombré pink S/P set?  .  DH said red seems to be the most traditional/popular color for Le Creuset but I think we prefer something in the blue family


Thanks, IM Yep, that is an ombré pink S/P set!  I need LC to make more pieces in that colorway.  The blue families in LC are very pretty...show us when you decide!



Addicted to bags said:


> Dutch ovens are definitely heavy and that's a plus and a minus. I love your S/P grinders tho along with the tea kettle!
> 
> Have fun social distancing celebrating


Thanks, ATB.....still so weird to celebrate this way, but thankful that we’re all healthy and safe!


----------



## whateve

stylistbydesign said:


> I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.
> View attachment 4719369
> 
> 
> Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!
> View attachment 4719370


I love this! It reminds me of a flamingo.


----------



## fettfleck

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. The brand is Aspinal of London and the bag is called Mini Trunk.



Thank you! Never have heard of that brand before. They have divine pieces - I am in love!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. The brand is Aspinal of London and the bag is called Mini Trunk.


The only item of their's I have is a small pouch that they gave out on one of the airlines as the first class gifts sets. 
Even for a simple pouch its made really well....I didnt mind spending $2 on it...was looking for pouches like that for the trip to Italy I never went on.


----------



## stylistbydesign

whateve said:


> I love this! It reminds me of a flamingo.


Thank you!  Now that you say it, this bag does look like a flamingo!  Snagged it during the Nordstrom Sale for 42.00, and it's perfect for running around.  I've been squishing it...feels like a giant marshmallow.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> All lovely!   Is that a ombré pink S/P set?  .  DH said red seems to be the most traditional/popular color for Le Creuset* but I think we prefer something in the blue family*


I think I'm having a small stroke!  Yes, I know there are other pretty colors out there. (Per my Therapist: Keep repeating that line until the panic attack subsides. )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Storm702 said:


> Not everything, but... We will make do! I love your positivity to everyone,  all the time. Your posts & comments bring me sunshine. Thanks for being awesome[emoji173]





Addicted to bags said:


> So true about our amazing @Sunshine mama!


I couldn't agree more about SM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> I'm totally down for a bags and bakeware/cookware thread!  Also, in case anyone was curious, why yes, I have miniatures of those too.


  
I just have one miniature  All-Clad pot/lid, and one giant spoon/fork set! Yours are soooo cute! Can you actually cook in them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


Can I just say JUICY  with a drool? Seriously, I need to wipe my mouth!
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fettfleck said:


> Thank you! Never have heard of that brand before. They have divine pieces - I am in love!


Hehehe. We are always here to encourage!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> The only item of their's I have is a small pouch that they gave out on one of the airlines as the first class gifts sets.
> Even for a simple pouch its made really well....I didnt mind spending $2 on it...was looking for pouches like that for the trip to Italy I never went on.


Oh I would love to see that! It sounds sooo cute! The only airline toiletry giftset I really like so far is a Rimowa mini luggage, and of course I turned it into a mini bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> These are great! Do you have miniature furniture too?


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Storm702 said:


> Not everything, but... We will make do! I love your positivity to everyone,  all the time. Your posts & comments bring me sunshine. Thanks for being awesome[emoji173]


Thank you soooo much! YOU are kind!
It's easy to be positive on this thread cuz we have such amazing positive people here!!!
I love the positive, kind vibe on this thread!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Storm702 @Addicted to bags @RuedeNesle


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Can I just say JUICY  with a drool? Seriously, I need to wipe my mouth!
> It's gorgeous!


 Thanks SM! I do love her!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


Wow!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Wow!!!!!


Thanks Shelby!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726



That bright pink trim against the black purse is TDF!  And your staging is, of course, excellent!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726


I love the bag and the painting! Those eyes! They look like they're watching over your bag!


----------



## leechiyong

whateve said:


> These are great! Do you have miniature furniture too?


Kind of.  I have jewelry boxes that look like a miniature armoire, nightstand, dresser, and desk.  None of it matches; much like my actual furniture hehe.


Sunshine mama said:


> I just have one miniature  All-Clad pot/lid, and one giant spoon/fork set! Yours are soooo cute! Can you actually cook in them?


I've not tried, but they're both stoneware so theoretically I could.  I'd be too worried about dropping them with oven mitts to risk it though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.
> View attachment 4719369
> 
> 
> Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!
> View attachment 4719370


I love everything! The pictures,  the bag, the kettle, the s & p set, the kitchen backsplash, etc!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag and the painting! Those eyes! They look like they're watching over your bag!


Thanks! Someone in art school did the painting and were going to throw it away! "I'll take that thank you very much!"


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That bright pink trim against the black purse is TDF!  And your staging is, of course, excellent!


Thank you! It reminds me of the 80's haha!


----------



## tatertot

I got my cement YSL Lou out today Looking forward to getting out of the house and carrying her!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Just needed the essentials today:
> View attachment 4719504
> 
> It’s kept company with a tiny Emile Henry and Le Creuset.  They might fit sauces, but I’ve never tried.  I’m not much into cooking, so my larger mini cocottes and 10  cm dutch ovens don’t really get much more use normally than these anyway.  Staying at home, though, DH has figured out my secret of actually knowing how to cook.  I am not okay with this.


Hahaha!! That is so funny. When I dated I hid the fact that I cook really well for a long time 

Your LV trunk is gorgeous and I think it's hilarious that @whateve asked if you had mini furniture 

What else mini do you collect?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


Congrats on your new red beauty RN! Of course you will never reverse it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I would love to see that! It sounds sooo cute! The only airline toiletry giftset I really like so far is a Rimowa mini luggage, and of course I turned it into a mini bag!


Pics please!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats on your new red beauty RN! Of course you will never reverse it!


Thanks very much ATB!   I'll reverse it! I may reverse it. I'll think about reversing it. I'm not going to reverse it.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks very much ATB!   I'll reverse it! I may reverse it. I'll think about reversing it. I'm not going to reverse it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4719871


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4719871


Am I the only one that started singing the song? I am? Okay


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> I got my cement YSL Lou out today Looking forward to getting out of the house and carrying her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719835


Beautiful cement!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579



Your first red bag, huh?   This is so pretty and perfect for you.  I can see this one becoming a favorite of yours.   And you lucky ducky to buy a Pepperidge Farm cake (I used to love them but haven’t eaten any in years).


----------



## Kimbashop

leechiyong said:


> I'm totally down for a bags and bakeware/cookware thread!  Also, in case anyone was curious, why yes, I have miniatures of those too.


Me too! How fun to combine these two things. I have a lovely cobalt dutch oven I can show off next to my collection of blue bags!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Me too! How fun to combine these two things. I have a lovely cobalt dutch oven I can show off next to my collection of blue bags!


Can't wait


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


This is just a ray of red beautiful sunshine today! Love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726


LOVE pink and black combos -- what a lovely bag. You seriously have the best RM collection on the TPF planet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726


Hi Shelby!
Love the whole picture. Where did you get the pink purse hook?


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I would love to see that! It sounds sooo cute! The only airline toiletry giftset I really like so far is a Rimowa mini luggage, and of course I turned it into a mini bag!


https://www.businesstraveller.com/b...nes-introduces-refreshed-in-flight-offerings/



I am not sure if its leather or not...but it fits my Samsung Galaxy Note perfrctly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> https://www.businesstraveller.com/b...nes-introduces-refreshed-in-flight-offerings/
> View attachment 4719953
> View attachment 4719952


That is nice indeed!! So classy looking!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Your first red bag, huh?   This is so pretty and perfect for you.  I can see this one becoming a favorite of yours.   And you lucky ducky to buy a Pepperidge Farm cake (I used to love them but haven’t eaten any in years).


 Every new red bag is like my first red bag! Thanks so much Minda! I see it becoming one of my favorites too. (Ouch! Carly just smacked me on the back of my head. )
I enjoy PF cakes every now and then. But it seems like they used to be bigger. The box said it serves 8 and all I'm thinking is I'm glad there are not 8 people here because 6 of them would be very disappointed.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Every new red bag is like my first red bag! Thanks so much Minda! I see it becoming one of my favorites too. (Ouch! Carly just smacked me on the back of my head. )
> I enjoy PF cakes every now and then. But it seems like they used to be bigger. The box said it serves 8 and all I'm thinking is I'm glad there are not 8 people here *because 6 of them would be very disappointed.*


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> This is just a ray of red beautiful sunshine today! Love it.


Thanks K!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Shelby!
> Love the whole picture. Where did you get the pink purse hook?


HI! It's not a purse hook, it's just a hook from BB&B that goes over a dog!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> HI! It's not a purse hook, it's just a hook from BB&B that goes over a dog!


Over a dog???? A door maybe?


----------



## Storm702

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726


Ooooh that bag is HAWT! I love black & pink together [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] I miss my MAM now


----------



## inkfade

Still carrying my Coach Rexy large clutch, over a week now. First non-crossbody bag I've used in well over a decade and I'm loving it!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Hahaha!! That is so funny. When I dated I hid the fact that I cook really well for a long time
> 
> Your LV trunk is gorgeous and I think it's hilarious that @whateve asked if you had mini furniture
> 
> What else mini do you collect?


When we first started dating, I told him, "I don't cook, but I can pay for take out."  It was a great system until I had to factor in delivery fees.

Practically everything, so long as it possesses features and functionality of the full-size version.  Books, computers, perfume bottles, toys, phones, tools.  The only thing I collect that I don't have a miniature version of is dogs.


----------



## Shelby33

Storm702 said:


> Ooooh that bag is HAWT! I love black & pink together [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] I miss my MAM now


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Over a dog???? A door maybe?


Yes! A door! I don't know why I said dog


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! A door! I don't know why I said dog


I thought so. But I wasn't sure.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> When we first started dating, I told him, "I don't cook, but I can pay for take out."  It was a great system until I had to factor in delivery fees.
> 
> Practically everything, so long as it possesses features and functionality of the full-size version.  Books, computers, perfume bottles, toys, phones, tools.  The only thing I collect that I don't have a miniature version of is dogs.


Funny about the delivery fees

And so cool about your all encompassing miniature collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> When we first started dating, I told him, "I don't cook, but I can pay for take out."  It was a great system until I had to factor in delivery fees.
> 
> Practically everything, so long as it possesses features and functionality of the full-size version.  Books, computers, perfume bottles, toys, phones, tools.  The only thing I collect that I don't have a miniature version of is dogs.



I like your style!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything! The pictures,  the bag, the kettle, the s & p set, the kitchen backsplash, etc!


Thank you, SM!   Everything's kind of a HOT MESS right now, because I decided to paint the kitchen cabinets for a quarantine project.   The harlequin backsplash is a stainless piece connecting my range and hood, because I thought it lacked cohesiveness.  If you ever need any stainless pieces, Commerce Metals was amazing!  Anyway, I digress.......back to painting.


----------



## stylistbydesign

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


I love the floral lining!  Maybe you should consider reversing it when you're feeling a bit wild? *runs away*


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I just have one miniature  All-Clad pot/lid, and one giant spoon/fork set! Yours are soooo cute! Can you actually cook in them?


Every time I see the mini All Clad pot (the one that's about 2 cups--I believe it's for melting butter), I resist with every fiber of my being, cause it's so stinking cute!  Tell me what you use it for, and maybe I won't resist next time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Every time I see the mini All Clad pot (the one that's about 2 cups--I believe it's for melting butter), I resist with every fiber of my being, cause it's so stinking cute!  Tell me what you use it for, and maybe I won't resist next time.


I didn't know it was for butter lol!
I hadn't used it at all. I just look at it too since it's so stinking cute! Haven't been creative enough to figure out how to use it yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, SM!   Everything's kind of a HOT MESS right now, because I decided to paint the kitchen cabinets for a quarantine project.   The harlequin backsplash is a stainless piece connecting my range and hood, because I thought it lacked cohesiveness.  If you ever need any stainless pieces, Commerce Metals was amazing!  Anyway, I digress.......back to painting.


I need to look up Commerce Metals!
Painting kitchen cabinets? That sounds like a huge project.  From what color to what??


----------



## RuedeNesle

stylistbydesign said:


> I love the floral lining!  Maybe you should consider reversing it when you're feeling a bit wild? **runs away**



Thanks SBD! 
Your recommendation has been duly recorded and will be filed in the appropriate container, I mean cabinet.  I really do love the floral print. You called it a floral "lining" and that's the way I think of it. Not as a reversible side, but a very pretty lining. I just love the red side out sooooo much!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to look up Commerce Metals!
> Painting kitchen cabinets? That sounds like a huge project.  From what color to what??


I answered you on Random Chats, since my answer was a little long for a tangent here.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi everyone.  I started a thread on cookware and bags in the Kitchen section of the Playground subforum.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-amazing-bag-cookware-combos-your-abcs.1027514/


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful cement!!!



Thank you I am really starting to get into the smaller bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi everyone.  I started a thread on cookware and bags in the Kitchen section of the Playground subforum.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-amazing-bag-cookware-combos-your-abcs.1027514/


Yay!!!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!





And now I too have a problem!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4720098
> 
> And now I too have a problem!


I know you do!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I know you do!


I just checked the AoL website for the first time ever and Oh Em Geeeee so many cute eye candies!! Now I'm chanting "I don't need another bag".. and thinking I don't think I have one like that..


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I just checked the AoL website for the first time ever and Oh Em Geeeee so many cute eye candies!! Now I'm chanting "I don't need another bag".. and thinking I don't think I have one like that..



That was basically my reaction as well...


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> That was basically my reaction as well...


Well I thought hard about what I have and I do have something similar.. it's our poker chips case!  I guess I could take all the chips out and put a crossbody strap on just for fun.  but then again everyone could see all the junk in my trunk! 


I have 4 new Coach originals to enjoy so I am gonna have to sit this one out for awhile and live vicariously through y'all.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> everyone could see all the junk in my trunk!



  Clever!

Did you see the clear items like that on the Asprinal of London site?


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Clever!
> 
> Did you see the clear items like that on the Asprinal of London site?


No I had to close the window before I started adding anything to my cart. Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> No I had to close the window before I started adding anything to my cart. Lol!


----------



## houseof999

Oh they are cute! I don't think I can do clear bags though... Unless there was a way to display the contents in some organized way it would drive me nuts to see everything moving around.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Oh they are cute! I don't think I can do clear bags though... Unless there was a way to display the contents in some organized way it would drive me nuts to see everything moving around.



Same! But they just looked so much like your post that I had to share.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> I just checked the AoL website for the first time ever and Oh Em Geeeee so many cute eye candies!! Now I'm chanting "I don't need another bag".. and thinking I don't think I have one like that..


house I see in your avatar that you got the multi colored top handle clutch! That's my favorite bag of all the Originals I purchased from the Spring collection. Isn't it fun? And also a good size 

Edit: Actually I have all 3 of what you pictured . One of them with your help


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4719726


cute colourway! i have a dress with exactly the same pink trim and straps, it would go perfectly with this bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Blackout mini City


----------



## fettfleck

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Blackout mini City


 I LOVE this! So cute...


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga Blackout mini City


So pretty! Love the color.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

JenJBS said:


> Same! But they just looked so much like your post that I had to share.


I’ve often thought my silk Fourbi would look nice inside a clear bag.


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> house I see in your avatar that you got the multi colored top handle clutch! That's my favorite bag of all the Originals I purchased from the Spring collection. Isn't it fun? And also a good size
> 
> Edit: Actually I have all 3 of what you pictured . One of them with your help


we can be twins 3 different times!! Whaaaaat! Oh yeah!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now we are also about the same height and only if I could get as fit as you to be almost twins!


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> cute colourway! i have a dress with exactly the same pink trim and straps, it would go perfectly with this bag!


You can borrow it anytime!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> You can borrow it anytime!


thank you kindly, but thanks to this damn COVID-19 my #stayathome made me gain a few kilos and i'm afraid i will not squeeze into that dress any more  


fettfleck said:


> I LOVE this! So cute...


thank you! 


IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Love the color.


thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey in black w/ silver hardware.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Well I thought hard about what I have and I do have something similar.. it's our poker chips case!  I guess I could take all the chips out and put a crossbody strap on just for fun.  but then again everyone could see all the junk in my trunk!
> View attachment 4720199
> 
> I have 4 new Coach originals to enjoy so I am gonna have to sit this one out for awhile and live vicariously through y'all.


Hahaha. I have a case similar to this too. I use it as a container for feminine products. It's nice cuz I know exactly what is inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I just checked the AoL website for the first time ever and Oh Em Geeeee so many cute eye candies!! Now I'm chanting "I don't need another bag".. and thinking I don't think I have one like that..


Yeah. I chant that song everyday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Pics please!


Hello. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Shelby33

Just had to add a picture of my trunk!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Just had to add a picture of my trunk!
> View attachment 4720560



So cute! Thanks for including the money to show the size.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> we can be twins 3 different times!! Whaaaaat! Oh yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720411
> 
> Now we are also about the same height and only if I could get as fit as you to be almost twins!


Oooh let's coordinate when we wear the bags and post on this thread!  I'll DM you or you reach out to me. Maybe in May if things start looking more hopeful.  That will be fun, and you are fit. I've seen your mod shots! 

And I love your meme


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> https://www.businesstraveller.com/b...nes-introduces-refreshed-in-flight-offerings/
> View attachment 4719953
> View attachment 4719952
> 
> I am not sure if its leather or not...but it fits my Samsung Galaxy Note perfrctly.


As you can see from the above posted pics, mine is not as pretty as yours!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello. Here are a couple of pics.


Oh Smama, you make any bag cute and desirable! You have a talent!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> As you can see from the above posted pics, mine is not as pretty as yours!


Not true!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4720461



Such a lovely picture of your two cuties


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh Smama, make any bag cute and desirable! You have a talent!


Thank you! You have a way of making people feel great. You have a talent!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4720461


This is such  a sweet picture!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such  a sweet picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely picture of your two cuties


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh Smama, make any bag cute and desirable! You have a talent!



+1


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Just had to add a picture of my trunk!
> View attachment 4720560


That is the largest $5 bill I've ever seen! What a cute trunk!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> That is the largest $5 bill I've ever seen! What a cute trunk!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in black w/ silver hardware.


Nice picture and bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Nice picture and bag!



Thank you, Shelby!  Coming from someone with photos like yours that compliment means a great deal!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Shelby!  Coming from someone with photos like yours that compliment means a great deal!


Thank you, it is such a challenge now though. Sounds awful but my neighbors child always runs over to me with her runny nose and all I can think of is "Uhhh SOCIAL DISTANCING!"
ETA.. You know how some people are taking this opportunity to clean up and clean out? That feeling hasn't hit me yet.. So there's more places that cannot be photographed!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> You know how some people are taking this opportunity to clean up and clean out? That feeling hasn't hit me yet.. So there's more places that cannot be photographed!



Same here...


----------



## coolmelondew

running errands with Céline box bag


----------



## Pollie-Jean

.


----------



## Amazona

Kylie showing off her brand new Adax strap


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, it is such a challenge now though. Sounds awful but my neighbors child always runs over to me with her runny nose and all I can think of is "Uhhh SOCIAL DISTANCING!"
> ETA.. You know how some people are taking this opportunity to clean up and clean out? That feeling hasn't hit me yet.. So there's more places that cannot be photographed!


Fashion work-arounds encouraging social distancing: Hoop skirts, square dancing dresses.....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

houseof999 said:


> Well I thought hard about what I have and I do have something similar.. it's our poker chips case!  I guess I could take all the chips out and put a crossbody strap on just for fun.  but then again everyone could see all the junk in my trunk!
> View attachment 4720199
> 
> I have 4 new Coach originals to enjoy so I am gonna have to sit this one out for awhile and live vicariously through y'all.


I've been looking for something exactly like this to place a particular bag in.. never thought about a poker chip case lol


----------



## Shelby33

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Fashion work-arounds encouraging social distancing: Hoop skirts, square dancing dresses.....


----------



## JenJBS

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Fashion work-arounds encouraging social distancing: Hoop skirts, square dancing dresses.....



Eating garlic bread or a dish with lots of onion can also be effective, but not recommended if you're going to be wearing a mask...


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Eating garlic bread or a dish with lots of onion can also be effective, but not recommended if you're going to be wearing a mask...


----------



## Dextersmom

This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4721169


Love the rainbow!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
> PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.


This looks really chic on you. I love Prada nylon bags! They are chic and sooo lightweight!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
> PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.



I love this crossbody — so functional and fabulous .  And I love your sweatshirt — what a pretty color.  Glad to hear there’s plenty of flour at Von’s — a small item that I used to take for granted but it means a lot in these challenging days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Eating garlic bread or a dish with lots of onion can also be effective, but not recommended if you're going to be wearing a mask...


Oh that would be bad!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coolmelondew said:


> running errands with Céline box bag
> 
> View attachment 4720927


Oh this is really pretty!!! The bag and the picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My homemade bag with a splash of a designer tag as an accent.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4721169



Your supply of Gatorade looks so colorful and tempting — a great backdrop for your beautiful RM.  Your family must love Gatorade


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My homemade bag with a splash of a designer tag as an accent.



It's beautiful! I especially love the light blue-green color you used!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful! I especially love the light blue-green color you used!


Thank you Jen! I really love this color combo even though warmer colors are my faves.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Your supply of Gatorade looks so colorful and tempting — a great backdrop for your beautiful RM.  Your family must love Gatorade


That is all of my son's stash! He also has some in his room and in the front hall.. And it was the only thing somewhat neon looking!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the rainbow!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## lenarmc

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4721169


I have this bag in the crossbody style.  I don’t like black handbags, but I couldn’t resist the hot pink trim.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this crossbody — so functional and fabulous .  And I love your sweatshirt — what a pretty color.  Glad to hear there’s plenty of flour at Von’s — a small item that I used to take for granted but it means a lot in these challenging days.





Sunshine mama said:


> This looks really chic on you. I love Prada nylon bags! They are chic and sooo lightweight!


You are both very kind.  Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

lenarmc said:


> I have this bag in the crossbody style.  I don’t like black handbags, but I couldn’t resist the hot pink trim.


Oh you have the MAC? I love that one!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My homemade bag with a splash of a designer tag as an accent.


Wow! You are very talented!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
> PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.


I like your new Prada bag a lot DM! I may have to go take a look for it! I love crossbody's.

Thanks for the flour tip! I bought 6 banana's and they are ripening in anticipation


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I like your new Prada bag a lot DM! I may have to go take a look for it! I love crossbody's.
> 
> Thanks for the flour tip! I bought 6 banana's and they are ripening in anticipation


Thank you, Atb. I got the bag at NeimanMarcus.com 

Good luck on the flour. ​


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> She's just arrived, she's big and she's heavy but ...
> 
> View attachment 4718410


She’s big and beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I took my micro Sierra bag to Whole Foods. It's tiny but still holds my essentials.
> It's so cute I just want to eat it up!


Very cute!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> @Shelby33
> See? I don't have a problem either. I have one and my 3 DDs each have one too!


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cheidel

RuedeNesle said:


> I was bored. It was red. It was destined to happen.  My new to me (NWT) Coach reversible City tote purchased on poshmark. I probably won't reverse it much (or at all). You know I love the red side out, and the flowers make a beautiful lining. Took it on a quick outing to a local market this afternoon (Tuesday) for Spinach. (The Pepperidge Farm Chococlate Fudge cake was just to make the trip worthwhile. )
> 
> View attachment 4719578
> View attachment 4719579


Beautiful!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4721169


This is my current fave of all your RMs.....they're all pretty, but I  that neon piping!!  Fun photo.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
> PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.


That's a perfect runaround bag....and washable, too.   Glad you found flour; King Arthur is actually my favorite brand if I'm going to seriously bake!


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> She’s big and beautiful!!!


Thanks, now keeping an eye out for her little sister...


----------



## RuedeNesle

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!


Hi C!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Shelby33

stylistbydesign said:


> This is my current fave of all your RMs.....they're all pretty, but I  that neon piping!!  Fun photo.


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Some people like structure


I like SMOOOOOSHY


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

JenJBS said:


> Eating garlic bread or a dish with lots of onion can also be effective, but not recommended if you're going to be wearing a mask...


Priceless!—borders on my previously non-shared suggestion of foregoing showers/baths for two-week quarantine period.


----------



## roundandround

stylistbydesign said:


> I have 2 Dutch ovens.  I would love more, but they’re quite heavy (I have arthritis from a wrist break years ago).  I am so in  with the matching S/P grinders, though, and the tea kettle!  I’d totally own an ombré pink tea kettle if Le Creuset had made one.
> View attachment 4719369
> 
> 
> Also, a pic of my new Caraa Sport Fractus bag (can you tell I’m into neon pink lately??) getting ready to leave the house and drop off some birthday succulents, social-distance-style!
> View attachment 4719370



The ombré pink is gorgeous I've seen a blogger with a beautiful light gray kitchen and behind her were the LC pink ombré cookwares and a pink Smeg bread toaster, I  and died for a minute LOL 



Iamminda said:


> All lovely!   Is that a ombré pink S/P set?  .  DH said red seems to be the most traditional/popular color for Le Creuset but I think we prefer something in the blue family



At first we debated which color should be get, blue was our first choice, such a beautiful color but I just can't resist the RED Great choice of a color @Iamminda!



Sunshine mama said:


> My homemade bag with a splash of a designer tag as an accent.



How cute  You're very talented, how I wish I can make like this but yeahhh, I'm not gifted with such talent


----------



## roundandround

My lazy bag today waiting to get some groceries 




There's a birdie serenading Miss Coq because you ladies said to show some LC kitchenware, will post to Iamminda's thread later


----------



## Dmurphy1

Prada tessuto gaufre tote today, hope everyone has a great weekend  !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> My lazy bag today waiting to get some groceries
> 
> View attachment 4721963
> 
> 
> There's a birdie serenading Miss Coq because you ladies said to show some LC kitchenware, will post to Iamminda's thread later


Amazing color!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> My lazy bag today waiting to get some groceries
> 
> View attachment 4721963
> 
> 
> There's a birdie serenading Miss Coq because you ladies said to show some LC kitchenware, will post to Iamminda's thread later


  All that beautiful redness!


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> My lazy bag today waiting to get some groceries
> 
> View attachment 4721963
> 
> 
> There's a birdie serenading Miss Coq because you ladies said to show some LC kitchenware, will post to Iamminda's thread later



So much beautiful redness in one picture — hope RN was sitting down when she saw it


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> That's a perfect runaround bag....and washable, too.   Glad you found flour; King Arthur is actually my favorite brand if I'm going to seriously bake!


Thank you, sbd. King Arthur is my favorite brand too.  What I meant to say is that they had no King Arthur, but a couple of other brands.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> So much beautiful redness in one picture —* hope RN was sitting down when she saw it *


 Thank goodness I was!


----------



## JenJBS

We got a partial reopening! Stores can open, with restrictions. So grabbed my small but tough (and cute) Fount bag  and headed to my favorite outdoor shopping area. A collection of local shops, so happy to support them. Lovely spring weather.


----------



## lenarmc

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you have the MAC? I love that one!


----------



## stylistbydesign

roundandround said:


> The ombré pink is gorgeous I've seen a blogger with a beautiful light gray kitchen and behind her were the LC pink ombré cookwares and a pink Smeg bread toaster, I  and died for a minute LOL


Thank you!  I have seen that pink Smeg toaster....it is so stinking cute.  If I didn’t have a loved affair with my toaster oven, I’d be owning it just for the color!  

Love your screaming RED Bal!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> We got a partial reopening! Stores can open, with restrictions. So grabbed my small but tough (and cute) Fount bag  and headed to my favorite outdoor shopping area. A collection of local shops, so happy to support them. Lovely spring weather.


LOVE THIS PICTURE! Pretty bag, too!


----------



## Shelby33

lenarmc said:


> View attachment 4722041


It's so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> LOVE THIS PICTURE! Pretty bag, too!



Thank you!  It was inspired by your pics! I saw the old wheel and thought that it looked like something that would be in your pics, and decided to use it for my pic.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> We got a partial reopening! Stores can open, with restrictions. So grabbed my small but tough (and cute) Fount bag  and headed to my favorite outdoor shopping area. A collection of local shops, so happy to support them. Lovely spring weather.



What a cute picture  (and I agree that it reminded me of Shelby’s pics too).   This is a lovely bag — I have heard of this brand (a TPFer mentioned it as being a local company in Ohio that sells great leather bags).  Also glad to hear that your state has a partial reopening


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It was inspired by your pics! I saw the old wheel and thought that it looked like something that would be in your pics, and decided to use it for my pic.


I do have an old wagon wheel, but it got so rusted that part of the spokes rotted, and I occasionally use it in these pictures anyway!


----------



## muchstuff

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  I have seen that pink Smeg toaster....it is so stinking cute.  If I didn’t have a loved affair with my toaster oven, I’d be owning it just for the color!
> 
> Love your screaming RED Bal!


I love the look of Smeg appliances but just can't get past the name. Sounds like something out of LOTR .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, sbd. King Arthur is my favorite brand too.  What I meant to say is that they had no King Arthur, but a couple of other brands.


I found some flour finally at Trader Joes! Thanks DM for your tip and my banana bread will be made as soon as the bananas are ripe.


----------



## Addicted to bags

muchstuff said:


> I love the look of Smeg appliances but just can't get past the name. Sounds like something out of LOTR .


Funny I love the name SMEG 
I have their hot water pot. I love the retro look.


----------



## muchstuff

Addicted to bags said:


> Funny I love the name SMEG
> I have their hot water pot. I love the retro look.


Yeah the style is very cool.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a cute picture  (and I agree that it reminded me of Shelby’s pics too).   This is a lovely bag — I have heard of this brand (a TPFer mentioned it as being a local company in Ohio that sells great leather bags).  Also glad to hear that your state has a partial reopening



Thank you!   Shelby, and her extraordinary photography, is an inspiration. I love how durable the Fount full grain leather and solid brass hardware are. And being made in the USA is a plus, for sure. Just so happy to be out in this spring weather, and have a little bit of 'normal' back. Small, local businesses will definitely be my priority for a long while as things open up.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I found some flour finally at Trader Joes! Thanks DM for your tip and my banana bread will be made as soon as the bananas are ripe.



Yummy! Banana bread is the best! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I love the look of Smeg appliances but just can't get past the name. Sounds like something out of LOTR .



lol, true!  Aragorn — be still my beating heart .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore the Coach Originals turnlock flare belt bag (I think that's the name ) today as a belt.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the Coach Originals turnlock flare belt bag (I think that's the name ) today as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 4722180



Your bag looks so good with your jumper (?) outfit.  You must be having summer weather already


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Your bag looks so good with your jumper (?) outfit.  You must be having summer weather already


Totally summer here. Going to be in the 90's again towards the end of next week. You guys aren't having a heatwave yet Minda? We had one last week too.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Totally summer here. Going to be in the 90's again towards the end of next week. You guys aren't having a heatwave yet Minda? We had one last week too.



We had a couple of days last week when it was close to 80.  Today, it is in the high 60s.  I should enjoy this mild weather before the summer months begin.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> We had a couple of days last week when it was close to 80.  Today, it is in the high 60s.  I should enjoy this mild weather before the summer months begin.


Oh I'm jealous. I'd prefer your weather over mine! We broke a record last week. Hitting 90's in April is just wrong! (for me). That was last weekend when you had those all those people on the beach!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> lol, true!  Aragorn — be still my beating heart .


You don't think I watched it for the story do you?


----------



## MooMooVT

Addicted to bags said:


> Totally summer here. Going to be in the 90's again towards the end of next week. You guys aren't having a heatwave yet Minda? We had one last week too.


Same. I'm in Texas and the weather is no joke. I wore my 45 today - all was well until about 3:00 I peeled it off in disgust due to heat!


----------



## southernbelle43

MooMooVT said:


> Same. I'm in Texas and the weather is no joke. I wore my 45 today - all was well until about 3:00 I peeled it off in disgust due to heat!


You live in Texas and call a 45, a coat?  Right, lol.


----------



## MooMooVT

southernbelle43 said:


> You live in Texas and call a 45, a coat?  Right, lol.


Coat, gun, scarf... so many applications


----------



## Lilybarb

southernbelle43 said:


> You live in Texas and call a 45, a coat?  Right, lol.


GA here & I read it the same way.  Too hot to carry that weight. lol


MooMooVT said:


> Coat, gun, scarf... so many applications


 gotcha!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MooMooVT said:


> Coat, gun, scarf... so many applications


----------



## fendifemale

southernbelle43 said:


> You live in Texas and call a 45, a coat?  Right, lol.


I live in TX and had only heard of it as a gun. Learn something new everyday...


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Jbizzybeetle

fendifemale said:


> I live in TX and had only heard of it as a gun. Learn something new everyday...


@southernbelle43 re: 45, coat..... @MooMooVT 
45 COLT....oh, wait... now I get it  “@texasbornandraised”


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4722666



Pretty kitty!  Pretty bag!  Her expression...


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the Coach Originals turnlock flare belt bag (I think that's the name ) today as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 4722180


You look so cute!! What a darling little belt bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4722666


Pretty kitty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cute!! What a darling little belt bag.


You're sweet to say so DM


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty kitty.


She is pretty. She could be nicer though.


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> She is pretty. She could be nicer though.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga mini BO city


----------



## TotinScience

Some quarantine self care - a Caraa Fractus puffy tote in coral and a Rough & Tumble plonge marine sunnies case . The photo doesn't do either justice colors-wise, so vibrant and happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TotinScience said:


> Some quarantine self care - a Caraa Fractus puffy tote in coral and a Rough & Tumble plonge marine sunnies case . The photo doesn't do either justice colors-wise, so vibrant and happy!


I love how comfy, lightweight,  and cute this looks. @stylistbydesign also has one.  So I'm tempted to make one.


----------



## TotinScience

@Sunshine mama, it is all these things! I wish it had some kind of top closure, but for a summer tote, it's not a big deal. I got mine on Nordstrom, they had it a super low price - there are a couple more left in other colors I think, and prices tend to fluctuate throughout a week.


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Ted Baker rose gold heart purse today. The lighting doesn't do it justice...


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing color!!!



Thank you!



RuedeNesle said:


> All that beautiful redness!



Thank you! I hope ppl would  never accused me  being a color blind with all the reds Looking at that picture made me wonder if there's no other color on earth to choose from teheeee



Iamminda said:


> So much beautiful redness in one picture — hope RN was sitting down when she saw it



Ohn nooooo, not my intention. The only red I don't wanna see is the STOP light



stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you!  I have seen that pink Smeg toaster....it is so stinking cute.  If I didn’t have a loved affair with my toaster oven, I’d be owning it just for the color!
> 
> Love your screaming RED Bal!



Thank you sbd, the screaming Bal and the singing birdie made a great combo

------------------------



Iamminda said:


> lol, true!  Aragorn — be still my beating heart .



Legolas here


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Ted Baker rose gold heart purse today. The lighting doesn't do it justice...


This is a very sweet bag. Does it hold much at all?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a very sweet bag. Does it hold much at all?



Thank you!  It does. Phone, wallet, keys, compact, lipstick, coin purse, small pill bottle.


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> Thank you! I hope ppl would  never accused me  being a color blind with all the reds *Looking at that picture made me wonder if there's no other color on earth to choose from teheeee*


No, there are not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It does. Phone, wallet, keys, compact, lipstick, coin purse, small pill bottle.


Wow! That bag must be huge!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That bag must be huge!


----------



## Sunshine mama

You look so cute and that bag is a good size for a heart bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute and that bag is a good size for a heart bag!



Thank you!  It is a great size for me. Just to clarify small wallet and SMALL pill bottle...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It is a great size for me. Just to clarify small wallet and SMALL pill bottle...



I love that iridescent purple


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love that iridescent purple



Thank you!


----------



## stylistbydesign

TotinScience said:


> @Sunshine mama, it is all these things! I wish it had some kind of top closure, but for a summer tote, it's not a big deal. I got mine on Nordstrom, they had it a super low price - there are a couple more left in other colors I think, and prices tend to fluctuate throughout a week.


Me too!  I had been eyeing the Fractus tote on Caraa.com, but then I saw it on sale at Nordy and snatched one up.  The colors are SO happy (I have the same combo as you), and it’s squishy, too.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

It looks great on you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> It looks great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Oops


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela camera bag today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela camera bag today.


She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful! Enjoy!



Thank you!  I didn't understand the camera bag craze... until I got this Pretty.  Now I totally get it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love that iridescent purple


Of course you do!
I love it too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Of course you do!
> I love it too!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela camera bag today.


It's so cute! Can you actually use it as a pillow?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! Can you actually use it as a pillow?



Thank you!  LOL! I haven't tried that yet... Hmmm... I have used our St. Bernard's as pillows over the years. Some made more willing pillows than others...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4723749


How huge is your beautiful yard Shelby? And loving your Minkoff


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela camera bag today.


One of the prettiest in its simplicity bags out there!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> How huge is your beautiful yard Shelby? And loving your Minkoff


The yard is biggish, but I have 5 separate gardens that make it seem smaller. But more work. So much work...


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> One of the prettiest in its simplicity bags out there!



Thank you!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
This photo may be larger than the actual bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> The yard is biggish, but I have 5 separate gardens that make it seem smaller. But more work. So much work...


But aren't gardens so worth it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
> This photo may be larger than the actual bag.


Ok. I just fainted!!! 
Can you show us what it looks like inside?
I had thought about getting this bag for a long time.


----------



## Iamminda

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
> This photo may be larger than the actual bag.



Really beautiful (almost too beautiful to carry out in the real world, lol).


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> The yard is biggish, but I have 5 separate gardens that make it seem smaller. But more work. So much work...


Oh that's so cool having 5 gardens but yes I can imagine it would be a lot of work. What are the themes of your 5 gardens?


----------



## JenJBS

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
> This photo may be larger than the actual bag.



Stunning! So luxe looking!


----------



## MooMooVT

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
> This photo may be larger than the actual bag.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  LOL! I haven't tried that yet... Hmmm... I have used our St. Bernard's as pillows over the years. Some made more willing pillows than others...


I always wanted a St. Bernard! I think they would hate our climate though.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I always wanted a St. Bernard! I think they would hate our climate though.



Heat is hard on them. Poor pups... Mom got a couple older Saints (brother and sister) from a rescue in Arizona. They'd never seen snow, and the first time they did... You'd think those senior dogs were puppies! So cute!


----------



## MooMooVT

JenJBS said:


> Heat is hard on them. Poor pups... Mom got a couple older Saints (brother and sister) from a rescue in Arizona. They'd never seen snow, and the first time they did... You'd think those senior dogs were puppies! So cute!


St. Bernard's are my very favorite dogs! I had one as a child and they'll forever have a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I just fainted!!!
> Can you show us what it looks like inside?
> I had thought about getting this bag for a long time.


Oh, thank you! So sweet of you to say. I’ll pull her out tomorrow for a couple errands.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's so cool having 5 gardens but yes I can imagine it would be a lot of work. What are the themes of your 5 gardens?


cool question—eager to hear myself.


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh that's so cool having 5 gardens but yes I can imagine it would be a lot of work. What are the themes of your 5 gardens?


One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
Here's a few of the back yard.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> But aren't gardens so worth it?


Absolutely!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


so beautiful! how long to develop your gardens?


----------



## Shelby33

Jbizzybeetle said:


> so beautiful! how long to develop your gardens?


Well I've been here about 8 years, when I moved here I took EVERYTHING, plants, roses, bricks, etc and the gardens were 3 or 4 years old at that time, so over 10 years. The front garden loses a little more lawn every year..!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


You work on your beautiful gardens on your own?  That's a part time job at least! Just watering them would take hours


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


Ooh can I see the thyme portion? That must smell nice when you walk on them.


----------



## houseof999

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Today’s bag the mini Sophia by Ferragamo in patent leather. With this tiny purse, the surprise wasn’t what you can get into it, it’s what you can’t get out of it...quickly.
> This photo may be larger than the actual bag.


----------



## l.ch.

My old, but very beloved Anya Hindmarch Nevis tote....


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


Lovely..am envious....and I used to be a Landscape Designer


----------



## l.ch.

coolmelondew said:


> running errands with Céline box bag
> 
> View attachment 4720927


Every time I see a Céline box bag, it takes my breath away. Too bad I can’t justify buying one...


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


You have a wonderful garden!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


When I read The Secret Garden as a young girl,  
I imagined it like your garden. It's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Lovely..am envious....and I used to be a Landscape Designer


Now I'm envious of you! Being a landscape designer is one of my fantasy jobs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> My old, but very beloved Anya Hindmarch Nevis tote....
> 
> View attachment 4724215


This leather looks just divine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying my Sophie Hulme card case to hold my lip balm. But I have to choose.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4724186


Oh, that’s adorable! Thank you!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Shelby33 said:


> Well I've been here about 8 years, when I moved here I took EVERYTHING, plants, roses, bricks, etc and the gardens were 3 or 4 years old at that time, so over 10 years. The front garden loses a little more lawn every year..!


“Losing lawn to gardens” was my goal four years ago. Alas, not as industrious as you....


----------



## tatertot

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying my Sophie Hulme card case to hold my lip balm. But I have to choose.



This is adorable! I have been looking at the tiny Jaquemus bags lately. I wasn't sure how I would use one but seeing yours gives me some ideas

Today I'm pulling out my ole' Mangue Balenciaga Work. The sun is shining and I figured this was the perfect bag for today This is an older pic from a train ride we took last summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> This is adorable! I have been looking at the tiny Jaquemus bags lately. I wasn't sure how I would use one but seeing yours gives me some ideas
> 
> Today I'm pulling out my ole' Mangue Balenciaga Work. The sun is shining and I figured this was the perfect bag for today This is an older pic from a train ride we took last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724364


Beautiful! Oh those good ole times!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


Omg I love your gardens!!! ❤️❤️  Beautiful!! It takes a bit of time just to keep all my potted plants alive and doing well, I can’t imagine for you.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg I love your gardens!!! ❤️❤️  Beautiful!! It takes a bit of time just to keep all my potted plants alive and doing well, I can’t imagine for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Jbizzybeetle said:


> “Losing lawn to gardens” was my goal four years ago. Alas, not as industrious as you....


Oh you will get there!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> When I read The Secret Garden as a young girl,
> I imagined it like your garden. It's beautiful!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> You have a wonderful garden!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Lovely..am envious....and I used to be a Landscape Designer


Oh you must have a great garden then!
Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> You work on your beautiful gardens on your own?  That's a part time job at least! Just watering them would take hours


Yes, I don't let anyone in there except for the neighborhood cats!! I mean people come in but there's one friend who always asks if she can prune and I think NO DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH ANYTHING! lol


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Ooh can I see the thyme portion? That must smell nice when you walk on them.


I pulled these off my Instagram


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg I love your gardens!!! ❤️❤️  Beautiful!! It takes a bit of time just to keep all my potted plants alive and doing well, I can’t imagine for you.


Thanks! It's really not that bad, once they are established they don't need too much watering. Spring is busy because I have to divide plants and tie up roses but otherwise it's not that bad! And I haven't done anything this year yet...the secret is finding out what works in my zone and soil, a lot of trial and error..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I pulled these off my Instagram
> View attachment 4724381
> View attachment 4724382


Ummmmm.....
Can I live there?
This is better than pics I've seen in magazines!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmmm.....
> Can I live there?
> This is better than pics I've seen in magazines!


Thank you, of course you can live here


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying my Sophie Hulme card case to hold my lip balm. But I have to choose.



So adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I pulled these off my Instagram
> View attachment 4724381
> View attachment 4724382



Wow!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I just fainted!!!
> Can you show us what it looks like inside?
> I had thought about getting this bag for a long time.



Carrying mini Sophia again today with photos of insides. Thumbnails for space, reminder to newbies: click on thumbnails and they should open to a full-size slideshow, even if one-by-one.

Context outside, plus while some bags have “feet,” this one has skis!



Context, inside, noting with the Michael Kors iPhone 4 wallet turned sideways, due to more room at the bottom of bag than top, I can also get in the iPhone Xs with which I took the photos. Of course, in an emergency, I’d never be able to get out the mobile before the ambulance ambled by on its own.






Delving in: 



If you squint, blink, enlarge, etc., you may be able to see the Ferragamo marque.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> When I read The Secret Garden as a young girl,
> I imagined it like your garden. It's beautiful!



Yes! Perfect way to describe it!


----------



## IntheOcean

Not exactly carrying, since I'm staying in. But this baby has been keeping me company today!

Prada in Vitello Daino (I believe?)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, of course you can live here


Is there a scarfies/baggies/TPF garden thread? Apologies for lazi-searcher-itis.
I know we share bits and bobs of the gardens as background to shots of our lovelies, but not every bag I carry rises to the TPF model-worthy level.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Carrying mini Sophia again today with photos of insides. Thumbnails for space, reminder to newbies: click on thumbnails and they should open to a full-size slideshow, even if one-by-one.
> 
> Context outside, plus while some bags have “feet,” this one has skis!
> View attachment 4724416
> 
> 
> Context, inside, noting with the Michael Kors iPhone 4 wallet turned sideways, due to more room at the bottom of bag than top, I can also get in the iPhone Xs with which I took the photos. Of course, in an emergency, I’d never be able to get out the mobile before the ambulance ambled by on its own.
> View attachment 4724417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724418
> 
> 
> Delving in:
> View attachment 4724420
> 
> 
> If you squint, blink, enlarge, etc., you may be able to see the Ferragamo marque.
> View attachment 4724421


Thank you! It's a cavern in there!!!
It seems to be very well made. Is the shiny part metal?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, I don't let anyone in there except for the neighborhood cats!! I mean people come in but there's one friend who always asks if she can prune and I think NO DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH ANYTHING! lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> I pulled these off my Instagram
> View attachment 4724381
> View attachment 4724382


Beautiful!! Looks like a professional botanical garden Shelby!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's a cavern in there!!!
> It seems to be very well made. Is the shiny part metal?


It’s a cavern for a gnat, not a bat 
yes, golden metal that reflects everything!


----------



## JenJBS

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Carrying mini Sophia again today with photos of insides. Thumbnails for space, reminder to newbies: click on thumbnails and they should open to a full-size slideshow, even if one-by-one.
> 
> Context outside, plus while some bags have “feet,” this one has skis!
> View attachment 4724416
> 
> 
> Context, inside, noting with the Michael Kors iPhone 4 wallet turned sideways, due to more room at the bottom of bag than top, I can also get in the iPhone Xs with which I took the photos. Of course, in an emergency, I’d never be able to get out the mobile before the ambulance ambled by on its own.
> View attachment 4724417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724418
> 
> 
> Delving in:
> View attachment 4724420
> 
> 
> If you squint, blink, enlarge, etc., you may be able to see the Ferragamo marque.
> View attachment 4724421



Thank you for all the detail pics! Lovely bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you must have a great garden then!
> Thanks!


Nope....it look really awful. I worked in landcscaping for 10 years and never got anywhere or was paid correclty for my work so I sort of lost motivation and interest towards the end. So the garden,  apart from being weeded this lockdown , is not looking good...I need to do a rethink but really cant be bothered as it no longer brings me any joy.
I love looking at others beautiful gardens as I know the work involved.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Nope....it look really awful. I worked in landcscaping for 10 years and never got anywhere or was paid correclty for my work so I sort of lost motivation and interest towards the end. So the garden,  apart from being weeded this lockdown , is not looking good...I need to do a rethink but really cant be bothered as it no longer brings me any joy.
> I love looking at others beautiful gardens as I know the work involved.


For me, it's fun when I'm playing,  but no fun when it's work.


----------



## Kimbashop

I love all these photos and discussions of gardens! We bought our house from a professional landscape architecture professor; before that family, a professor of horticulture and his master gardener wife lived in the house for 25 years. Our yard was beautifully landscaped with a seasonal rhythm of blooming trees and flowers. Unfortunately, with two kids, fulltime jobs, and less than stellar green thumbs, we have struggled to keep up with the beautiful landscaping-- we have simply tried to keep up with it. I'll post photographs next time we have a nice day. as the magnolia, lilac, quince, and apple trees are all blooming right now! Here are a couple of photos of our blooming bushes and trees from past years:







Pertaining to bags of late, I've been carrying this lovely oldie-- new to me, though: Hermes Trim II 31cm in chocolate (Ebene?) Swift leather.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for all the detail pics! Lovely bag!


thank you! 1 last pik, wore today out eBike shopping, with Hermes scarf ring dangling lucky red envelope—if you squint, looks like the right-sized wallet for the mini.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Nope....it look really awful. I worked in landcscaping for 10 years and never got anywhere or was paid correclty for my work so I sort of lost motivation and interest towards the end. So the garden,  apart from being weeded this lockdown , is not looking good...I need to do a rethink but really cant be bothered as it no longer brings me any joy.
> I love looking at others beautiful gardens as I know the work involved.


Aw, I'm sorry...


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful!! Looks like a professional botanical garden Shelby!


Wow, thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Is there a scarfies/baggies/TPF garden thread? Apologies for lazi-searcher-itis.
> I know we share bits and bobs of the gardens as background to shots of our lovelies, but not every bag I carry rises to the TPF model-worthy level.


No but there is a forum for gardening!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Wow!!! Stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry...


All goods...I have other obsessions now.
Its heading into winter now so there's not much happening. And with nothing being open there was no way to plant winter colour.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> All goods...I have other obsessions now.
> Its heading into winter now so there's not much happening. And with nothing being open there was no way to plant winter colour.


Oh you are on the other side of the world then! We will be heading into summer soon.. I do try to plant for winter interest if I remember..


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> This is adorable! I have been looking at the tiny Jaquemus bags lately. I wasn't sure how I would use one but seeing yours gives me some ideas
> 
> Today I'm pulling out my ole' Mangue Balenciaga Work. The sun is shining and I figured this was the perfect bag for today This is an older pic from a train ride we took last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724364


Edible .


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I love all these photos and discussions of gardens! We bought our house from a professional landscape architecture professor; before that family, a professor of horticulture and his master gardener wife lived in the house for 25 years. Our yard was beautifully landscaped with a seasonal rhythm of blooming trees and flowers. Unfortunately, with two kids, fulltime jobs, and less than stellar green thumbs, we have struggled to keep up with the beautiful landscaping-- we have simply tried to keep up with it. I'll post photographs next time we have a nice day. as the magnolia, lilac, quince, and apple trees are all blooming right now! Here are a couple of photos of our blooming bushes and trees from past years:
> 
> View attachment 4724569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724570
> 
> 
> Pertaining to bags of late, I've been carrying this lovely oldie-- new to me, though: Hermes Trim II 31cm in chocolate (Ebene?) Swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 4724574


Lovely blooms, lovely bag. That leather...


----------



## muchstuff

I got to go out today  (even though it was for a pneumonia shot). Love love LOVE this bag ...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Lovely blooms, lovely bag. That leather...


Thank you! I have conditioned the leather quite a bit since receiving her as the leather was stiff. It is now quite soft with a lovely sheen.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I got to go out today  (even though it was for a pneumonia shot). Love love LOVE this bag ...
> View attachment 4724642


and speaking of beautiful leather, wow. What makes you like this bag so much? I'm curious, as I don't own one and actually haven't seen on IRL.


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Not exactly carrying, since I'm staying in. But this baby has been keeping me company today!
> 
> Prada in Vitello Daino (I believe?)
> View attachment 4724424


Beautiful bag !!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> and speaking of beautiful leather, wow. What makes you like this bag so much? I'm curious, as I don't own one and actually haven't seen on IRL.


Hmmm, the way it hangs, the handle drop is perfect for my shoulder, it hugs your body so it's super comfy to carry, lovely leather.  Great sized zip pocket on the lower front of the bag. Easy access to the "big black hole" which is actually easier to see into than most hobos. And the way it fools you into thinking the bag's a weird rectangular box when it's really nothing like that at all once broken in.


----------



## Bennington427

Coach “Kelsey” in burgundy.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> I love all these photos and discussions of gardens! We bought our house from a professional landscape architecture professor; before that family, a professor of horticulture and his master gardener wife lived in the house for 25 years. Our yard was beautifully landscaped with a seasonal rhythm of blooming trees and flowers. Unfortunately, with two kids, fulltime jobs, and less than stellar green thumbs, we have struggled to keep up with the beautiful landscaping-- we have simply tried to keep up with it. I'll post photographs next time we have a nice day. as the magnolia, lilac, quince, and apple trees are all blooming right now! Here are a couple of photos of our blooming bushes and trees from past years:
> 
> View attachment 4724569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724570
> 
> 
> Pertaining to bags of late, I've been carrying this lovely oldie-- new to me, though: Hermes Trim II 31cm in chocolate (Ebene?) Swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 4724574


Beautiful! The one thing I couldn't bring with me was a young Magnolia, it was so beautiful, I really miss it. I bet your yard looks great!


----------



## stylistbydesign

l.ch. said:


> My old, but very beloved Anya Hindmarch Nevis tote....
> 
> View attachment 4724215


I love Anya Hindmarch, and her bags are such high quality!  Your bag looks in great shape.


----------



## hotgalaxy

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, the way it hangs, the handle drop is perfect for my shoulder, it hugs your body so it's super comfy to carry, lovely leather.  Great sized zip pocket on the lower front of the bag. Easy access to the "big black hole" which is actually easier to see into than most hobos. And the way it fools you into thinking the bag's a weird rectangular box when it's really nothing like that at all once broken in.


I couldn't agree more. I have the small size same goat/silver hw. I travelled for seven months straight in 2017, this baby was with me everywhere, everyday. Love it.


----------



## muchstuff

hotgalaxy said:


> I couldn't agree more. I have the small size same goat/silver hw. I travelled for seven months straight in 2017, this baby was with me everywhere, everyday. Love it.


I’ll definitely get a second one. Not sure which size yet...


----------



## l.ch.

stylistbydesign said:


> I love Anya Hindmarch, and her bags are such high quality!  Your bag looks in great shape.


Thanks! I only have this bag from this brand, but there are others that I like a lot too!


----------



## l.ch.

Sunshine mama said:


> This leather looks just divine.



it is... only downside to this bag is that it is only handheld, the straps are too short for over the shoulder, especially with a coat/ jacket on...


----------



## stylistbydesign

Shelby33 said:


> One is a shade garden, the other 4 are roses, perennials, some conifers. In the front garden I used thyme instead of mulch, it's great because it looks nice and you can walk on it. I probably have over 40 rose bushes, mostly antique that aren't available in commerce very easily.
> Here's a few of the back yard.
> View attachment 4724086
> View attachment 4724087


Oh my goodness!! I am late to this party, but I just have to say.....your gardens look like a fairy bower.  You have a gift!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Kimbashop said:


> I love all these photos and discussions of gardens! We bought our house from a professional landscape architecture professor; before that family, a professor of horticulture and his master gardener wife lived in the house for 25 years. Our yard was beautifully landscaped with a seasonal rhythm of blooming trees and flowers. Unfortunately, with two kids, fulltime jobs, and less than stellar green thumbs, we have struggled to keep up with the beautiful landscaping-- we have simply tried to keep up with it. I'll post photographs next time we have a nice day. as the magnolia, lilac, quince, and apple trees are all blooming right now! Here are a couple of photos of our blooming bushes and trees from past years:
> 
> View attachment 4724569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724570
> 
> 
> Pertaining to bags of late, I've been carrying this lovely oldie-- new to me, though: Hermes Trim II 31cm in chocolate (Ebene?) Swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 4724574


Wow!  How lucky are you to have inherited such gorgeousness, although I know it's a ton of upkeep and work (I come from a long line of avid gardeners).   I left a yard full of blooming things when I moved to the Southwest, and am still trying to adjust to living in the desert.  It's beautiful here, but more of a wild, barren beauty....takes some getting used to.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## stylistbydesign

l.ch. said:


> Thanks! I only have this bag from this brand, but there are others that I like a lot too!


I only have a couple of AH bags, but every time I pull one out, I think, "Man, this brand is underrated!"  The leather is really nice, and the details are well thought out.   Enjoyed seeing your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> I only have a couple of AH bags, but every time I pull one out, I think, "Man, this brand is underrated!"  The leather is really nice, and the details are well thought out.   Enjoyed seeing your bag!


I only have one, and I always marvel at its workmanship when I use it.  The bag I have is very cleverly made well IMO.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! It's really not that bad, once they are established they don't need too much watering. Spring is busy because I have to divide plants and tie up roses but otherwise it's not that bad! And I haven't done anything this year yet...the secret is finding out what works in my zone and soil, a lot of trial and error..


Oh that’s good to know. Definitely finding the right plants to grow in your zone and sun exposure can be a challenge. I have been experimenting with a few different ones in pots.  It’ll be interesting to see how they do when it really heats up in the summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> I pulled these off my Instagram
> View attachment 4724381
> View attachment 4724382


Sooo pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmmm.....
> Can I live there?
> This is better than pics I've seen in magazines!


Me too!!! Hehe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, of course you can live here


Just bring your bags too!! Hehe


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> No but there is a forum for gardening!


I should check it out. I’m not a gardener, but love dabbling a bit with plants. Is it for serious gardeners only?


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful bag !!


Thank you! I agree  The leather's super nice and the bag is a lot more spacious than it looks.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I got to go out today  (even though it was for a pneumonia shot). Love love LOVE this bag ...
> View attachment 4724642


Love this mushy leather  Beautiful Pandora


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> I should check it out. I’m not a gardener, but love dabbling a bit with plants. Is it for serious gardeners only?


Oh no, I'm not a serious gardener, it's for anyone!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Just bring your bags too!! Hehe


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh that’s good to know. Definitely finding the right plants to grow in your zone and sun exposure can be a challenge. I have been experimenting with a few different ones in pots.  It’ll be interesting to see how they do when it really heats up in the summer.


I don't have good luck with pots unless it has something in it like ornamental grass. The reason I don't do well is because I am too lazy to water them every day. I hate the heat! Some people have beautiful pot gardens but I just have a few here and there.


----------



## Shelby33

stylistbydesign said:


> Oh my goodness!! I am late to this party, but I just have to say.....your gardens look like a fairy bower.  You have a gift!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! The one thing I couldn't bring with me was a young Magnolia, it was so beautiful, I really miss it. I bet your yard looks great!


Thank you! I'm actually surprised it thrives where we live, but it does really well.


----------



## Kimbashop

stylistbydesign said:


> Wow!  How lucky are you to have inherited such gorgeousness, although I know it's a ton of upkeep and work (I come from a long line of avid gardeners).   I left a yard full of blooming things when I moved to the Southwest, and am still trying to adjust to living in the desert.  It's beautiful here, but more of a wild, barren beauty....takes some getting used to.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


We live by the motto, "Try not to kill the plants." This is quite a different motto than those of you who are master gardeners, I'm sure!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, I'm not a serious gardener, it's for anyone!


Lol. Good to know!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Love this mushy leather  Beautiful Pandora


Thank you!


----------



## leechiyong

Keeping me company while working is my latest acquisition, inspired by @Sunshine mama and @MrsGAM:


I just couldn’t resist when I saw these available again.  Also, I completely intend to connect a chain strap to the handles to wear crossbody.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Keeping me company while working is my latest acquisition, inspired by @Sunshine mama and @MrsGAM:
> View attachment 4725417
> 
> I just couldn’t resist when I saw these available again.  Also, I completely intend to connect a chain strap to the handles to wear crossbody.


Mod shot please when you wear crossbody and a WIMB too please


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Mod shot please when you wear crossbody and a WIMB too please


Will do!  Just need to change out of sweats at some point.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Will do!  Just need to change out of sweats at some point.


Sweats are ok since it's the fashion of the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Keeping me company while working is my latest acquisition, inspired by @Sunshine mama and @MrsGAM:
> View attachment 4725417
> 
> I just couldn’t resist when I saw these available again.  Also, I completely intend to connect a chain strap to the handles to wear crossbody.





Addicted to bags said:


> Mod shot please when you wear crossbody and a WIMB too please





leechiyong said:


> Will do!  Just need to change out of sweats at some point.





Addicted to bags said:


> Sweats are ok since it's the fashion of the moment



you two are hilarious


@leechiyong I intend to wear it crossbody too.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> you two are hilarious
> 
> 
> @leechiyong I intend to wear it crossbody too.


I’m contemplating removing the clip, but am not sure if I’ll regret later.  It’s just so gangly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> I’m contemplating removing the clip, but am not sure if I’ll regret later.  It’s just so gangly.


Do you have jewelry pliers? If you have 2 sets or can borrow some you should be able to remove by pushing apart and save the jump ring in case you need it again. And do you ever think you'll use as a bag charm? If a hard no, then take if off cause you're right it does look gangly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> I’m contemplating removing the clip, but am not sure if I’ll regret later.  It’s just so gangly.


I know exactly what you mean. I am definitely going to remove mine once I get to it.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Mansur Gavriel clutch today on a whim. It actually makes a better work bag than I thought it would without a shoulder or crossbody strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Sweats are ok since it's the fashion of the moment



So true!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you have jewelry pliers? If you have 2 sets or can borrow some you should be able to remove by pushing apart and save the jump ring in case you need it again. And do you ever think you'll use as a bag charm? If a hard no, then take if off cause you're right it does look gangly.


I do; I think the width of these links require a set of soft jaw pliers if I want to reattach it.  I'm debating the if on that one though.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Mansur Gavriel clutch today on a whim. It actually makes a better work bag than I thought it would without a shoulder or crossbody strap.


I've been looking a clutches lately myself, never thought I would...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I've been looking a clutches lately myself, never thought I would...



The little rascals just snuck up on us... Are are now being made big enough to use as a day bag...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4725480



Such a great bag, and your brilliant staging really shows it off.  Letting the black and white lining show, to echo the fence it's hung on - Genius!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Mansur Gavriel clutch today on a whim. It actually makes a better work bag than I thought it would without a shoulder or crossbody strap.


so pretty, and nicely staged.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty, and nicely staged.



Thank you!   Working in an 'office' that is actually a historic building has its perks (like lovely red sandstone and white columns...) when it comes to staging photos!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Mod shot please when you wear crossbody and a WIMB too please


Took the WIMB.  Holding off on the mod shot for the moment.  It fits cards, my post it note holder, pencil, and coin pouch.


I tried using pliers to remove the clip, but I think I’ll have to completely destroy it to do so.  For now, I’ve tucked the clip into the bag.


----------



## Narnanz

leechiyong said:


> Took the WIMB.  Holding off on the mod shot for the moment.  It fits cards, my post it note holder, pencil, and coin pouch.
> View attachment 4725745
> 
> I tried using pliers to remove the clip, but I think I’ll have to completely destroy it to do so.  For now, I’ve tucked the clip into the bag.


Its the cutest thing ever.


----------



## vendradi

kbell said:


> My office partner...
> 
> Hmmm what’s this?
> View attachment 4705758
> 
> 
> Really? Another bag? We need to talk.
> View attachment 4705759


I want that bag


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Took the WIMB.  Holding off on the mod shot for the moment.  It fits cards, my post it note holder, pencil, and coin pouch.
> View attachment 4725745
> 
> I tried using pliers to remove the clip, but I think I’ll have to completely destroy it to do so.  For now, I’ve tucked the clip into the bag.


Wow!!! I had no idea that little bitty cutie could hold so much. When I asked about a WIMB it was kinda tongue in cheek! 

I'm impressed with the capacity


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow!!! I had no idea that little bitty cutie could hold so much. When I asked about a WIMB it was kinda tongue in cheek!
> 
> I'm impressed with the capacity


 It helps having minis to tuck in there.  I can generally carry a full set of cosmetic look in there.


----------



## jax818

Took out this pink cutie today to cheer me up.  My pink mini peekaboo!


----------



## shoemetheworld

My newest purse has been accompanying me around the house as I work from home.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a great bag, and your brilliant staging really shows it off.  Letting the black and white lining show, to echo the fence it's hung on - Genius!


Believe me it wasn't thought out. The original picture came out terrible and washed out. This gate is on a small not well traveled road and leads to nowhere, people here call it "Hell's Gates" so when I took my daughter for a ride I went there to get a pic, but she got nervous so only got one, when I came home it didn't look good so I used an "effect" to make it more interesting. The stripes are actually blue and white. It is spooky there lol.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Believe me it wasn't thought out. The original picture came out terrible and washed out. This gate is on a small not well traveled road and leads to nowhere, people here call it "Hell's Gates" so when I took my daughter for a ride I went there to get a pic, but she got nervous so only got one, when I came home it didn't look good so I used an "effect" to make it more interesting. The stripes are actually blue and white. It is spooky there lol.



You risked that lovely bag on Hell's Gate???    he he he. It looks like a good place for photos, and your photo is extraordinary! Well done!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

leechiyong said:


> Keeping me company while working is my latest acquisition, inspired by @Sunshine mama and @MrsGAM:
> View attachment 4725417
> 
> I just couldn’t resist when I saw these available again.  Also, I completely intend to connect a chain strap to the handles to wear crossbody.


puh-leez do share a model shot—adore!


----------



## ksuromax

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4725820
> 
> 
> Took out this pink cutie today to cheer me up.  My pink mini peekaboo!


it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Addicted to bags said:


> Mod shot please when you wear crossbody and a WIMB too please





leechiyong said:


> Took the WIMB.  Holding off on the mod shot for the moment.  It fits cards, my post it note holder, pencil, and coin pouch.
> View attachment 4725745
> 
> I tried using pliers to remove the clip, but I think I’ll have to completely destroy it to do so.  For now, I’ve tucked the clip into the bag.





Jbizzybeetle said:


> puh-leez do share a model shot—adore!


Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:


----------



## tenKrat

For the Costco groupies on this thread—I’m posting my first Costco pic, LOL. Massaccesi bag with a cartload of stuff and goodies!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

leechiyong said:


> Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:
> View attachment 4726087


I think you just sold 26 of these.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You risked that lovely bag on Hell's Gate???    he he he. It looks like a good place for photos, and your photo is extraordinary! Well done!


Haha yes! Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> For the Costco groupies on this thread—I’m posting my first Costco pic, LOL. Massaccesi bag with a cartload of stuff and goodies!
> View attachment 4726096


You look cute posing with all your Costco goodies . I have heard that Ghirardelli brownies are the best box mix — good to know Costco has them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:
> View attachment 4726087


Love it leechiyong!  Thanks for getting out of your sweats


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> For the Costco groupies on this thread—I’m posting my first Costco pic, LOL. Massaccesi bag with a cartload of stuff and goodies!
> View attachment 4726096


Yay, you found toilet paper!


----------



## leechiyong

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I think you just sold 26 of these.


Thank you!  I like having my hands free, but want a light bag in case it knocks into my dog.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4725972


Love your sea creatures! And your purse too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

leechiyong said:


> Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:
> View attachment 4726087


How cute!!!


----------



## ladysarah

leechiyong said:


> Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:
> View attachment 4726087


Amazing! I just love how you wear this so beautifully! And dog fur is a must have.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your sea creatures! And your purse too.


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> For the Costco groupies on this thread—I’m posting my first Costco pic, LOL. Massaccesi bag with a cartload of stuff and goodies!
> View attachment 4726096


Oh my gosh. Chocolate and toilet paper. You go girl!  We are finally getting a Costco in the summer of 2021.


----------



## stylistbydesign

tenKrat said:


> For the Costco groupies on this thread—I’m posting my first Costco pic, LOL. Massaccesi bag with a cartload of stuff and goodies!
> View attachment 4726096


Glad to see you got the good stuff on your Costco run!  Love the bag and those Fluevogs.


----------



## stylistbydesign

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4725820
> 
> 
> Took out this pink cutie today to cheer me up.  My pink mini peekaboo!


The fabulous pink color and the whipstitched edge totally make this bag amazing!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga on thursday , Celine on friday


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily in Oxblood


----------



## Marmotte

First time going out today since 13th March - hairdresser!! With my Prada tote and my LV Escale Victorine wallet


----------



## tenKrat

Iamminda said:


> You look cute posing with all your Costco goodies . I have heard that Ghirardelli brownies are the best box mix — good to know Costco has them.


Thank you, Minda! 

I always grab a box or two of the Ghirardelli brownie mix because my family inhales those brownies, especially when I add M&Ms!


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> Yay, you found toilet paper!


It was almost surreal to see the pre-pandemic inventory of toilet paper, several pallets!


----------



## tenKrat

stylistbydesign said:


> Glad to see you got the good stuff on your Costco run!  Love the bag and those Fluevogs.


Thanks! It was a great day of Costco, Massaccesi, and Fluevogs...some of my most favorite things.


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga on thursday , Celine on friday


Wow, what's that gorgeous gray Celine color called? 


Marmotte said:


> First time going out today since 13th March - hairdresser!! With my Prada tote and my LV Escale Victorine wallet
> View attachment 4726609


Those look super cute together!


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga on thursday , Celine on friday


I’ve looked at that Celine style, are you happy with it?


----------



## Bagmedic

stylistbydesign said:


> So excited to receive this today!  I ordered a custom bag from Guatemala, through the Etsy shop Amara Collective.  It’s made of lovely leather, and a gorgeous, handwoven huipil.  I was so taken with the huipil’s pattern, that I ordered a strap and booties, too.  I was able to change/customize a ton of details, and get exactly what I wanted.  Perfect for travel (when we get to do that again), or when I need to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 4715267


I'm going to order a clutch soon from them!  Beautiful work!


----------



## Bagmedic

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena messenger
> View attachment 4715116


So cheery for this time!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Grocery shopping today with my Rough & Tumble Large Boho in Goldenrod. I love this color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tenKrat said:


> It was almost surreal to see the pre-pandemic inventory of toilet paper, several pallets!


I found a whole aisle of toilet paper at my Costco on Monday. Limit was 1 pack per card. I went back on Friday for fruit and all this toilet paper was gone even with the limitations!  Incredible!


----------



## tenKrat

Addicted to bags said:


> I found a whole aisle of toilet paper at my Costco on Monday. Limit was 1 pack per card. I went back on Friday for fruit and all this toilet paper was gone even with the limitations!  Incredible!
> 
> View attachment 4726829


That’s insane.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I found a whole aisle of toilet paper at my Costco on Monday. Limit was 1 pack per card. I went back on Friday for fruit and all this toilet paper was gone even with the limitations!  Incredible!
> 
> View attachment 4726829



I am not surprised (as of a few days ago, Costco online shows no online availability for any TP for the month of May, status to be updated 6/1).  TP is like gold these days, lol.  I have heard of someone who tipped his UPS driver with a small pack of TP (instead of cash).  Times have changed so much .


----------



## bagsobsessed_10

Today’s bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Flora bag. New to me from another lovely TPFer. Perfect COVID19 errand bag— crossbody or wristlet ready. And purple


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> I found a whole aisle of toilet paper at my Costco on Monday. Limit was 1 pack per card. I went back on Friday for fruit and all this toilet paper was gone even with the limitations!  Incredible!
> 
> View attachment 4726829


I would never have dreamed that pallets of toilet paper could be so beautiful. lol. BUT would someone explain to me what people are doing with all of this toilet paper?! We never ran out before and everyone bought what they needed when they needed it. Are people still hoarding it.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## l.ch.

Danse lente for me and Truss tote for my shopping!


----------



## southernbelle43

l.ch. said:


> Danse lente for me and Truss tote for my shopping!
> 
> View attachment 4726982


That tote is really cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I would never have dreamed that pallets of toilet paper could be so beautiful. lol. BUT would someone explain to me what people are doing with all of this toilet paper?! We never ran out before and everyone bought what they needed when they needed it. Are people still hoarding it.  This is ridiculous.


Well with the stay at home orders in certain states like California where I am,  I would imagine the use of it has doubled, tripled, or quadrupled. I've read articles were they say demand has increased 30-40% and tp has never been an item a store would keep stocked (due to it's bulk). I mean Costco is limiting it to one package a membership now so it's harder to hoard but I guess someone could come in daily to buy? I do know that Costco has posted a no return policy on TP and other pandemic popular items so if you hoard it, you own until it's used up


----------



## stylistbydesign

Bagmedic said:


> I'm going to order a clutch soon from them!  Beautiful work!


Oh, how fun!  I love all my pieces, and Becky was fantastic to work with.  Don't forget to sign up for email for the 15% off coupon code (first time orders).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> Well with the stay at home orders in certain states like California where I am,  I would imagine the use of it has doubled, tripled, or quadrupled. I've read articles were they say demand has increased 30-40% and tp has never been an item a store would keep stocked (due to it's bulk). I mean Costco is limiting it to one package a membership now so it's harder to hoard but I guess someone could come in daily to buy? I do know that Costco has posted a no return policy on TP and other pandemic popular items so if you hoard it, you own until it's used up


I saw a guy trying to return an INSANE amount of toilet paper and water the other day at Costco.  They were firm, and he got nowhere.  The gal suggested he could use it up, or donate it to those in need.  I initially thought I'd have a better shot at getting some TP on a weekday morning, but my Costco manager told me that the majority of the stock is geared toward Friday and Sat. morning.  I was finally able to pick up a pack on a Saturday!  I think the quantities are somewhat leveling out now. 

I read a business article that there's a large supply of commercial toilet paper available, because everyone's at home.  Many restaurants and businesses around here have taken to selling their commercial paper goods, cleaning supplies, produce, etc. to the public.  You can order online, and pick up your order a couple of times a week. I thought that was a great idea, as it keeps the vendors and restaurants in business with a little extra cash flow, and gets customers what they need. Maybe not the softest TP, but it gets the job done.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Got to take a little car ride today, and pick up an online order from a favorite vintage store.  We didn't see anyone, but I got to throw on a dress, my Gucci jellies, and my Chanel 19.  Whoohoo!


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Got to take a little car ride today, and pick up an online order from a favorite vintage store.  We didn't see anyone, but I got to throw on a dress, my Gucci jellies, and my Chanel 19.  Whoohoo!
> View attachment 4727039
> View attachment 4727038



Look at you, Miss Stylish , looking so good to get your online order.  I am just drooling over your Gucci shoes — amazing details.  And I don’t remember seeing this gorgeous CC 19 bag before — gorgeous and soft.

And you are right about commercial toilet paper being available. Like I read Sysco is opening to the public.  Also places like Office Depot has commercial TPs (and limited household TPs) available for ordering


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying my Sophie Hulme card case to hold my lip balm. But I have to choose.



That's quite a fun bag for the balms. 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> Carrying mini Sophia again today with photos of insides. Thumbnails for space, reminder to newbies: click on thumbnails and they should open to a full-size slideshow, even if one-by-one.
> 
> Context outside, plus while some bags have “feet,” this one has skis!
> View attachment 4724416
> 
> 
> Context, inside, noting with the Michael Kors iPhone 4 wallet turned sideways, due to more room at the bottom of bag than top, I can also get in the iPhone Xs with which I took the photos. Of course, in an emergency, I’d never be able to get out the mobile before the ambulance ambled by on its own.
> View attachment 4724417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724418
> 
> 
> Delving in:
> View attachment 4724420
> 
> 
> If you squint, blink, enlarge, etc., you may be able to see the Ferragamo marque.
> View attachment 4724421



Love that bag! I wonder why Ferragamo bags doesn't get much love while they're beautifully made. I'm so happy I got one bag from this brand.



jax818 said:


> View attachment 4725820
> 
> 
> Took out this pink cutie today to cheer me up.  My pink mini peekaboo!



Awesome! Peekaboo is still on my wishlist lol



ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily in Oxblood



There's no other bag like the oxblood Miss Lily  that makes my heart sing.



stylistbydesign said:


> Got to take a little car ride today, and pick up an online order from a favorite vintage store.  We didn't see anyone, but I got to throw on a dress, my Gucci jellies, and my Chanel 19.  Whoohoo!
> View attachment 4727039
> View attachment 4727038



Whooohooo tooo with the pairing today.! Looking fab and stylish overall SBD, AND vintage store, one of my fave pastime, looking for something that meets the eyes


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Look at you, Miss Stylish , looking so good to get your online order.  I am just drooling over your Gucci shoes — amazing details.  And I don’t remember seeing this gorgeous CC 19 bag before — gorgeous and soft.
> 
> And you are right about commercial toilet paper being available. Like I read Sysco is opening to the public.  Also places like Office Depot has commercial TPs (and limited household TPs) available for ordering


Thank you, sweet lady. I bought the Gucci jellies at outlet for a steal and a deal (i want to say $70?)!  Fun fact--they're men's shoes.   The 19 bag is newish, and hasn't been taken out much yet, but the smooshiness is the best part...reminds me of old school Chanel lambskin. 

DH was laughing about my Kirkland branded TP purchase (we've never bought it before, and he was skeptical).  He keeps telling me their slogan should be, "It's one grade above commercial TP.....not soft, but it gets the job done."


----------



## stylistbydesign

roundandround said:


> Whooohooo tooo with the pairing today.! Looking fab and stylish overall SBD, AND vintage store, one of my fave pastime, looking for something that meets the eyes


Thank you!  It's one of my favorite pastimes, too....while we're not getting to wander and peek at all the goodies, quite a few of my favorite shops have been selling online, and doing curbside pickup.  I'm really excited about today's pickup, and you'll see some of it over on the ABC cookware thread soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Got dressed(ish) to take my dog to the groomers for a desperately needed nail trim she refused to let me do.  My crossbody Rowan charm was perfect paired with my favorite accessory of all time, dog fur:
> View attachment 4726087


 
Such a darling purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Mansur Gavriel clutch today on a whim. It actually makes a better work bag than I thought it would without a shoulder or crossbody strap.


Where's the purse? I only see a piece in a museum!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Where's the purse? I only see a piece in a museum!!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

roundandround said:


> There's no other bag like the oxblood Miss Lily  that makes my heart sing.


thanks! 
there's something special about them, they are sooo coool!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I saw a guy trying to return an INSANE amount of toilet paper and water the other day at Costco.  They were firm, and he got nowhere.  The gal suggested he could use it up, or donate it to those in need.  I initially thought I'd have a better shot at getting some TP on a weekday morning, but my Costco manager told me that the majority of the stock is geared toward Friday and Sat. morning.  I was finally able to pick up a pack on a Saturday!  I think the quantities are somewhat leveling out now.
> 
> I read a business article that there's a large supply of commercial toilet paper available, because everyone's at home.  Many restaurants and businesses around here have taken to selling their commercial paper goods, cleaning supplies, produce, etc. to the public.  You can order online, and pick up your order a couple of times a week. I thought that was a great idea, as it keeps the vendors and restaurants in business with a little extra cash flow, and gets customers what they need. Maybe not the softest TP, but it gets the job done.


That's funny the guy was trying to return tp & water! Does he think the pandemic is over and he won't need it? I'm glad Costco stood firm. Serves that hoarder right for hoarding


----------



## Dextersmom

stylistbydesign said:


> Got to take a little car ride today, and pick up an online order from a favorite vintage store.  We didn't see anyone, but I got to throw on a dress, my Gucci jellies, and my Chanel 19.  Whoohoo!
> View attachment 4727039
> View attachment 4727038


You look great.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> That's funny the guy was trying to return tp & water! Does he think the pandemic is over and he won't need it? I'm glad Costco stood firm. Serves that hoarder right for hoarding


I know, right?! The thing is, he could have parked at the back of the parking lot and sold it super quickly, and just made back what he paid....faster than the arguing he was doing. Costco didn’t have any TP left that day (don’t know about water).


----------



## stylistbydesign

Dextersmom said:


> You look great.


Thank you, DM!  You and your 19 inspired me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I know, right?! The thing is, he could have parked at the back of the parking lot and sold it super quickly, and just made back what he paid....faster than the arguing he was doing. Costco didn’t have any TP left that day (don’t know about water).


I was thinking the same thing!

Water is not in shortage anymore and it shouldn't have been in the first place. I think some people panicked and forgot about the faucet in the kitchen 

I can imagine him trying to selling it? Pssst! Want some tp? Cash only 

BTW, what is an insane amount? How many packs did you count? I'm just curious how bad he was.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Water is not in shortage anymore and it shouldn't have been in the first place. I think some people panicked and forgot about the faucet in the kitchen
> 
> Can imagine him selling it? Pssst! Want some tp? Cash only
> 
> BTW, what is an insane amount? How many packs did you count? I'm just curious how bad he was.


I counted 27 packs of TP before another cashier called me up to the desk!  I didn’t have time to count the water, but I’d estimate there was probably as much water as TP.   I should have just taken a pic, but there wasn’t any way to be surreptitious.


----------



## stylistbydesign

Marmotte said:


> First time going out today since 13th March - hairdresser!! With my Prada tote and my LV Escale Victorine wallet
> View attachment 4726609


Prada makes such a great canvas tote!  I’ve always loved the look, and your Escale wallet is the perfect companion.


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> I counted 27 packs of TP before another cashier called me up to the desk!  I didn’t have time to count the water, but I’d estimate there was probably as much water as TP.   I should have just taken a pic, but there wasn’t any way to be surreptitious.


OMG! 27 packs of Costco size tp? Oh that is insane!!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! 27 packs of Costco size tp? Oh that is insane!!!!


He had multiple receipts, so I’m guessing he went to several stores.  He had a few pushcarts full of stuff!


----------



## Addicted to bags

stylistbydesign said:


> He had multiple receipts, so I’m guessing he went to several stores.  He had a few pushcarts full of stuff!


Geez! He deserves it although it would be easy to unload the tp as you said. The water not so much and that's so much heavier


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I’ve looked at that Celine style, are you happy with it?


Yes , I am ! Easy , simple style . Sits perfectly on the shoulder , when you don't have to carry around as much


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, what's that gorgeous gray Celine color called?


dunno


----------



## Venessa84

Lady Dior for the weekend 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Mother’s Day!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727200
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!!


Happy Mother's Day to you!  Love the "so black" concept, but done in grey....fresh and new.  The pop of the red roses is gorgeous!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> I found a whole aisle of toilet paper at my Costco on Monday. Limit was 1 pack per card. I went back on Friday for fruit and all this toilet paper was gone even with the limitations!  Incredible!
> 
> View attachment 4726829


This toilet paper drama will always remain a mystery to me


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727200
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!!


Gorgeous bag and bouquet!


----------



## Joule

Alaïa. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I am ! Easy , simple style . Sits perfectly on the shoulder , when you don't have to carry around as much


Sorry, mixed up my responses so deleted. Is this just called the belt bag? It seems a little trimmer than the one that’s more like the Phantom?


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727200
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!!



Love this gorgeous bag!!   Have a Happy Mother’s Day .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> This toilet paper drama will always remain a mystery to me


Are you in the US? I think it was a rumor started on the social media about severe shortages which made people panic buy everything remotely useful initially. And then of course other people saw it happen and they panic too. I don't know if it happened everywhere in the US but it definitely happened in my county.


----------



## BagLadyT

LV Pochette Accessories and my bump that kinda blends in! Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior for the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727200
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!!


Wow!!!
Simply a stunning picture,  bag, and flower!


----------



## Venessa84

stylistbydesign said:


> Happy Mother's Day to you!  Love the "so black" concept, but done in grey....fresh and new.  The pop of the red roses is gorgeous!





IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag and bouquet!





Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous bag!!   Have a Happy Mother’s Day .





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!
> Simply a stunning picture,  bag, and flower!



Thank you!! I hope you all had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, mixed up my responses so deleted. Is this just called the belt bag?* It seems a little trimmer *than the one that’s more like the Phantom?


It's the Big Bucket Bag as far as I know .

https://www.fashionphile.com/celine-smooth-calfskin-big-long-strap-bucket-bag-slate-428898

I'm not able to translate your second question , sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's the Big Bucket Bag as far as I know . I'm not able to translate your second question , sorry


No that's great, just needed the name, I was mixing it up with a different style. Lovely-looking bag, thanks for the help!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Caraa Fractus for a Mother’s Day drive with the fam!  Happy Mother’s Day to all the beautiful, nurturing spirits who care for others, whether that’s children, pets or someone else special.


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Caraa Fractus for a Mother’s Day drive with the fam!  Happy Mother’s Day to all the beautiful, nurturing spirits who care for others, whether that’s children, pets or someone else special.
> View attachment 4727806



Love your stylish Mother’s Day look .  (I am a big fan of black/white stripes).  Happy Mother’s Day SBD .


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> Love your stylish Mother’s Day look .  (I am a big fan of black/white stripes).  Happy Mother’s Day SBD .


Thank you and me tooo (the b/w stripes)!  Happy Mother’s Day, Minda.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

IntheOcean said:


> Wow, what's that gorgeous gray Celine color called?


I read it could be Slate


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you in the US? I think it was a rumor started on the social media about severe shortages which made people panic buy everything remotely useful initially. And then of course other people saw it happen and they panic too. I don't know if it happened everywhere in the US but it definitely happened in my county.


I'm in Germany and we had this phenomenon too . Luckily the situation has normalized again  !
And yes , It's really terrible if you can't get TP !!!! 
I just can't understand why people started hoarding it and thus caused the problem
https://globalnews.ca/news/6827299/coronavirus-toilet-paper/


----------



## Pollie-Jean

YSL Niki


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> I read it could be Slate


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

It’s a beautiful spring day where I’m at! 
Massaccesi Zhoe


----------



## southernbelle43

Pollie-Jean said:


> This toilet paper drama will always remain a mystery to me


Me too.


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.


I am intrigued by this bag. Wondering how you like it so far? The leather, style, size...how easy to wear and care for this leather? Very curious, hope you could share some insights


----------



## roundandround

Pollie-Jean said:


> YSL Niki



I really like the Nikki bag, gave me the Bal vibes


----------



## roundandround

Tods Miss Joy tote was with me today 

Love this bag even she's not light to carry but can house all the essentials of the day.


----------



## fendifemale

Made her debut today.


----------



## JenJBS

My Eileen Fisher bag.


----------



## Venessa84

First doc appointment for myself since this all started. Brought out this little Chanel trendy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It was interesting sitting and waiting. There used to be 20 plus chairs side by side and now there’s 6...one in each corner. I wonder if this is our new normal.


----------



## stylistbydesign

tenKrat said:


> It’s a beautiful spring day where I’m at!
> Massaccesi Zhoe
> View attachment 4728159


Your whole outfit is great!


----------



## jax818

It’s a Kelly kind of day.  One of my favorite everyday bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm in Germany and we had this phenomenon too . Luckily the situation has normalized again  !
> And yes , It's really terrible if you can't get TP !!!!
> I just can't understand why people started hoarding it and thus caused the problem
> https://globalnews.ca/news/6827299/coronavirus-toilet-paper/


Holy sh*t! (no pun intended) 10K in toilet paper?!? What a poor specimen of a human being to try and profit off a necessity in these times. Glad the store manager gave him the finger so to speak


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> My Eileen Fisher bag.


That's a cool looking bag JenJBS! Can we have a mod shot? How old is the style? Really asking if I can buy one still


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> Holy sh*t! (no pun intended) 10K in toilet paper?!? What a poor specimen of a human being to try and profit off a necessity in these times. Glad the store manager gave him the finger so to speak


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bal Day


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

stylistbydesign said:


> I saw a guy trying to return an INSANE amount of toilet paper and water the other day at Costco.  They were firm, and he got nowhere.  The gal suggested he could use it up, or donate it to those in need.  I initially thought I'd have a better shot at getting some TP on a weekday morning, but my Costco manager told me that the majority of the stock is geared toward Friday and Sat. morning.  I was finally able to pick up a pack on a Saturday!  I think the quantities are somewhat leveling out now.
> 
> I read a business article that there's a large supply of commercial toilet paper available, because everyone's at home.  Many restaurants and businesses around here have taken to selling their commercial paper goods, cleaning supplies, produce, etc. to the public.  You can order online, and pick up your order a couple of times a week. I thought that was a great idea, as it keeps the vendors and restaurants in business with a little extra cash flow, and gets customers what they need. Maybe not the softest TP, but it gets the job done.


Yes, saw an article a while back said the plague disrupted the TP makers’ business model because coarser commercial TP is manufactured in a different facility—they had to convert what resources they could to produce and deliver more of the cushier option for residential bums. 
Meanwhile, somehow I stumbled on a paper towel roll, thin and coarse comparatively and HUGE but excellently sufficient for hand drying—lasting forever! Wish I hadn’t thrown away the wrapper!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

roundandround said:


> That's quite a fun bag for the balms.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that bag! I wonder why Ferragamo bags doesn't get much love while they're beautifully made. I'm so happy I got one bag from this brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Peekaboo is still on my wishlist lol
> 
> 
> 
> There's no other bag like the oxblood Miss Lily  that makes my heart sing.
> 
> 
> 
> Whooohooo tooo with the pairing today.! Looking fab and stylish overall SBD, AND vintage store, one of my fave pastime, looking for something that meets the eyes


You are so right on the Ferragamo. I found this option while surfing the thread on Kelly-like structured bags and their designers, really branched out after that to enjoy additional options....and here I am five bags later....


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> That's a cool looking bag JenJBS! Can we have a mod shot? How old is the style? Really asking if I can buy one still



Thank you!  I'll try to post a mod shot in the next few days. Checked the website, but the bag isn't listed anymore. Sorry.


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful day, with my beautiful Antigona!  How I love this bag...


----------



## IntheOcean

Keeping me company today, another oldie but a goodie Prada 
Saffiano Lux Double-Zip Tote


----------



## diva7633

Short trip to pick up dance costume my daughter won’t get to use


----------



## diva7633

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day, with my beautiful Antigona!  How I love this bag...



Great taste!!!


----------



## JenJBS

diva7633 said:


> Great taste!!!



You as well, Bag Twin!


----------



## diva7633

JenJBS said:


> You as well, Bag Twin!



So you carry it with the long strap?


----------



## JenJBS

diva7633 said:


> So you carry it with the long strap?



Nope. I took off the removable long strap and just use the shorter handles. You?


----------



## Iamminda

My heart can’t handle two of this gorgeous beauty at once .  



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day, with my beautiful Antigona!  How I love this bag...





diva7633 said:


> Short trip to pick up dance costume my daughter won’t get to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728832


----------



## diva7633

JenJBS said:


> Nope. I took off the removable long strap and just use the shorter handles. You?


 I’ve kept it on but I’ve been working from home
but looks cleaner without the long strap and I’m
A top handle girl


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> My heart can’t handle two of this gorgeous beauty at once .



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

diva7633 said:


> I’ve kept it on but I’ve been working from home
> but looks cleaner without the long strap and I’m
> A top handle girl



Agreed that it looks much cleaner without the strap.


----------



## Kimbashop

My new Massaccesi "Phoebe" in lead metallic. Ordered in December. Arrived today. Gorgeous.

View attachment 4728406



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day, with my beautiful Antigona!  How I love this bag...


Just divine! I love how it looks different every time you photograph it.


EDIT: I tried to delete this post but couldn't figure out how to do it. Sorry -- my postings got mashed together.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day, with my beautiful Antigona!  How I love this bag...


Divine! I love how different it looks everytime you photograph it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> My new Massaccesi "Phoebe" in lead metallic. Ordered in December. Arrived today. Gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4728406
> 
> 
> Just divine! I love how it looks different every time you photograph it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I tried to delete this post but couldn't figure out how to do it. Sorry -- my postings got mashed together.


Kimbashop I couldn't see your new Massaccesi photo  Maybe it's just me?


----------



## rosiier

Mansur Gavriel Bucket


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Divine! I love how different it looks everytime you photograph it.



Thank you!  How reactive it is to light is one of the things I love most about it! It's almost like many bags in one.


----------



## JenJBS

rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket



Very pretty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Pollie-Jean said:


> YSL Niki


That wallet is pretty cool. What's it called?


----------



## samfalstaff

It's a Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade kind of day on my weekly run to the grocery store.


----------



## rutabaga

My current WFH bag:


----------



## whateve

diva7633 said:


> Short trip to pick up dance costume my daughter won’t get to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728832


Two of these on the same page! I love the eye candy!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Two of these on the same page! I love the eye candy!



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

samfalstaff said:


> That wallet is pretty cool. What's it called?


Balenciaga Graffiti


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Kimbashop I couldn't see your new Massaccesi photo  Maybe it's just me?


Hmmm not sure what happened. Here is a picture from yesterday. Hoping to post more on a sunny day. Massaccesi Phoebe in lead metallic:


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Spy, love this style.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> Hmmm not sure what happened. Here is a picture from yesterday. Hoping to post more on a sunny day. Massaccesi Phoebe in lead metallic:
> View attachment 4729387


Very pretty color and leather. I'm in love with grays.


----------



## samfalstaff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Graffiti


Thanks. I see it now. Very cool!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Going vintage today


----------



## rutabaga

Switching things up today and using my SdJ:


----------



## skyqueen

rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket


I have the mini...best red!


----------



## rosiier

skyqueen said:


> I have the mini...best red!


Agreed! It's so vibrant, I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

stylistbydesign said:


> Caraa Fractus for a Mother’s Day drive with the fam!  Happy Mother’s Day to all the beautiful, nurturing spirits who care for others, whether that’s children, pets or someone else special.
> View attachment 4727806


I love your bright pink slides!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> YSL Niki


The YSL and the Bal seem to be made for each other!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> It’s a beautiful spring day where I’m at!
> Massaccesi Zhoe
> View attachment 4728159


I love the whole look, especially the red boots!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4728361
> 
> Made her debut today.


Such a pretty fresh color! Are you concerned about color transfer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4728582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a Kelly kind of day.  One of my favorite everyday bags.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> First doc appointment for myself since this all started. Brought out this little Chanel trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728390
> 
> It was interesting sitting and waiting. There used to be 20 plus chairs side by side and now there’s 6...one in each corner. I wonder if this is our new normal.


Oh this light mint color!!!!! Is!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Eileen Fisher bag.


I really love this design. How do you carry this???


----------



## RuedeNesle

rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this design. How do you carry this???



Thank you! As a wristlet. So it's the perfect size. Any bigger and it could get too heavy for wristlet wear. I also love this design!  I'll post a mod shot this evening.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you! As a wristlet. So it's the perfect size. Any bigger and it could get too heavy for wristlet wear. I also love this design!  I'll post a mod shot this evening.


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Took this to the (home) office today. My turn to work while the hubby watches the kids!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Spy, love this style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729394


That leather looks so soft and inviting.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Took this to the (home) office today. My turn to work while the hubby watches the kids!
> View attachment 4729775


Pretty Luna! What color is that?


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Very pretty color and leather. I'm in love with grays.


I love grey, too. And I like pewter as a metallic because it is shiny without being too bright. The heavily-pebbled texture of the leather also keeps it from being too shiny, if that makes sense.


----------



## Venessa84

I really miss taking my bags out so I did a thing today and took a Chanel out golfing.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Pretty Luna! What color is that?


Deep purple and my first MM bag


----------



## rosiier

another day, another red mini  
Been neglecting my other bags for brighter colors these past few weeks. I’m already eyeing another red mini, in Chanel. I have a problem lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

rosiier said:


> another day, another red mini
> Been neglecting my other bags for brighter colors these past few weeks. I’m already eyeing another red mini, in Chanel. I have a problem lol





I think this is the best RED!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Deep purple and my first MM bag


Very pretty! it looks like the cuio toscano leather.


----------



## tenKrat

stylistbydesign said:


> Your whole outfit is great!


Thanks, @stylistbydesign.


----------



## tenKrat

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the whole look, especially the red boots!


Thanks, @Sunshine mama!   I love boots just as much as bags, and red is one of most favorite colors.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta hobo and rose gold slip-ons


----------



## Dextersmom

I went to my office this afternoon to pick up a few things and I brought my Etoupe Evelyne PM with me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I went to my office this afternoon to pick up a few things and I brought my Etoupe Evelyne PM with me.


Lovely Evie and looking sexy DM!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I went to my office this afternoon to pick up a few things and I brought my Etoupe Evelyne PM with me.



Looking ever so lovely DM .  I like your great looking mask too


----------



## Joule

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta hobo and rose gold slip-ons
> View attachment 4729887


YES PLEASE


----------



## JenJBS

Here's the mod shot I promised @Addicted to bags @Sunshine mama


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking ever so lovely DM .  I like your great looking mask too





Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely Evie and looking sexy DM!


You guys are so sweet to me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot I promised @Addicted to bags @Sunshine mama


That is as cool as I imagined. Thanks for posting the mod shot Jen


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are so sweet to me.


I'm serious! Your legs are looking very sexy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm serious! Your legs are looking very sexy!


Thank you, Atb.


----------



## kombucha

TotinScience said:


> Some bags are just.. perfect. Monceau of Les Ateliers Auguste.



How strong is the magnet on this? I don't like magnet closures on bags but this bag is so pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Pheobe basking in the sun while waiting at the vet for my dog's meds and then later on a dog walk. Happy to finally have a warm sunny day and a bag that sparkles in the sun.


----------



## roundandround

Jbizzybeetle said:


> You are so right on the Ferragamo. I found this option while surfing the thread on Kelly-like structured bags and their designers, really branched out after that to enjoy additional options....and here I am five bags later....



I know, I would not hesitate to get another bag from this brand if I see a style I'm gonna love for sure. Ferragamo and Tods qualities are superb IMHO.



rosiier said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket



I'm speechless >>>> 
	

		
			
		

		
	






RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4729858
> 
> I think this is the best RED!



same here!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> That is as cool as I imagined. Thanks for posting the mod shot Jen



You're welcome! It is a cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> YES PLEASE


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot I promised @Addicted to bags @Sunshine mama


Thank you!!!
Oh that is one nice looking bag!
How so you rate this vs. a crossbody bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I went to my office this afternoon to pick up a few things and I brought my Etoupe Evelyne PM with me.


Such summery effortless casual chic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Pheobe basking in the sun while waiting at the vet for my dog's meds and then later on a dog walk. Happy to finally have a warm sunny day and a bag that sparkles in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 4730135
> View attachment 4730136


Such pretty color!
At first I thought the 2 photos were one picture of a reflective shot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> You guys are so sweet to me.


I love this thread. It's just full of positive energy, which we really need especially nowadays!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!
> Oh that is one nice looking bag!
> How so you rate this vs. a crossbody bag?



You're welcome! I do love it's look...  Very well. The main reason I choose the pose was to show I can be 'hands free' while carrying the bag - like a crossbody.


----------



## ksuromax

Going grocery shopping with my latest addition - regular Lily in Oxblood, Mulberry


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Such pretty color!
> At first I thought the 2 photos were one picture of a reflective shot.


haha -- now I see it! I didn't have time to edit my second photo, hence the weird placement of the bag. I had my dog with me and had to steady her while holding the camera.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> You're welcome! I do love it's look...  Very well. The main reason I choose the pose was to show I can be 'hands free' while carrying the bag - like a crossbody.


REALLY like the look of your bag. I love that the handles can be looped that way. You look effortlessly chic.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> REALLY like the look of your bag. I love that the handles can be looped that way. You look effortlessly chic.



Awww! Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this thread. It's just full of positive energy, which we really need especially nowadays!



I agree with you 100% Sm and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty! it looks like the cuio toscano leather.


Thanks! You're right. Good eye!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! You're right. Good eye!


I have been eyeing that color in that leather for a long time!  Someday I'll figure out what I want to order in it. I think a style like the Luna really showcases both the beautiful depth of color and the texture.


----------



## samfalstaff

Feeling like a smooshy puddle of something today. So I went with my smooshy puddle of soft leather, an RM MAM. Another 5-second walk to the home office.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been eyeing that color in that leather for a long time!  Someday I'll figure out what I want to order in it. I think a style like the Luna really showcases both the beautiful depth of color and the texture.


I was kicking myself for not getting a color-blocked Luna but then I got this bag in this leather and fell in love. So glad MM is healthy and back in his shop!


----------



## TotinScience

kombucha said:


> How strong is the magnet on this? I don't like magnet closures on bags but this bag is so pretty!





luxemadam said:


> I am intrigued by this bag. Wondering how you like it so far? The leather, style, size...how easy to wear and care for this leather? Very curious, hope you could share some insights


The magnet is not crazy strong, but I always felt safe wearing it crossbody, it wouldn't just fly open. I actually ended up letting go of this bag, mostly because I wanted to pair down my collection and another bag was a better fit for a small/medium black bag. That being said, I loved it and will probably get one in some other color eventually, or another style from this brand because it's pretty great!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Zhoe


----------



## inkfade

JenJBS said:


> Here's the mod shot I promised @Addicted to bags @Sunshine mama



Is this bag still available to buy? I don't see it on the EF website.


----------



## muchstuff

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe
> View attachment 4730647


Great boots!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

MrsGAM said:


> Just got this new to me Radley London purse yesterday! I’m caller her my plague bag since I can wipe her down. Planning on using her for my next grocery shopping trip.
> View attachment 4707280


That's really cute.
Could you tell me if their bags are made in the UK or somewhere else, specifically China?


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> Is this bag still available to buy? I don't see it on the EF website.



Sorry, but I don't think it is. I got it from the EF website months ago. My apologies to you and @Addicted to bags  for not posting it immediately, so it would still be available.


----------



## inkfade

JenJBS said:


> Sorry, but I don't think it is. I got it from the EF website months ago. My apologies to you and @Addicted to bags  for not posting it immediately, so it would still be available.



Do you know what the bag is called?


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Sorry, but I don't think it is. I got it from the EF website months ago. My apologies to you and @Addicted to bags  for not posting it immediately, so it would still be available.


Lol, it's ok JenJBS. For me, I probably don't need another bag anyway


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> Do you know what the bag is called?



Buttery Leather Knot Bag

https://www.eileenfisher.com/buttery-leather-knot-bag-s0lrh-h0546


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, it's ok JenJBS. For me, I probably don't need another bag anyway


----------



## MrsGAM

Coach Lover Too said:


> That's really cute.
> Could you tell me if their bags are made in the UK or somewhere else, specifically China?


Their bags are made elsewhere. I’ve seen ones made in China and India.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> You won't be disappointed.


Not disappointed, not at all...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Not disappointed, not at all...
> View attachment 4730828



 Huge puddle of smooshy leather... 

Congratulations!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Huge puddle of smooshy leather...
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks, really gorgeous leather .


----------



## lenarmc

Carried this Kurt Geiger bag for dinner out with my family at our favorite restaurant. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



She’s very tiny. I could get my cardholder, 4-ring keyholder, phone, a MAC lipstick l, and my mask.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, really gorgeous leather .



Yeah. The Row leather is seriously underrated.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. The Row leather is seriously underrated.


It's like a sleeper brand. Well, maybe not in some of the other major cities but I never see much about The Row and I really like a lot of the styles.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It's like a sleeper brand. Well, maybe not in some of the other major cities but I never see much about The Row and I really like a lot of the styles.



Same. And not a lot of chat or pics here on TPF either. I so wish they made your bag in a small size...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Same. And not a lot of chat or pics here on TPF either. I so wish they made your bag in a small size...


Yeah I think mine is the smallest. It doesn't have a big bag feel to me.


----------



## JenJBS

After seeing muchstuff's new The Row bag, I will be carrying my The Row bag tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> It's like a sleeper brand. Well, maybe not in some of the other major cities but I never see much about The Row and I really like a lot of the styles.


That leather on your recent row bag, wow. This brand has ben on my radar for a while. I really have to look into it.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> After seeing muchstuff's new The Row bag, I will be carrying my The Row bag tomorrow.


 what's the diameter of the handle?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That leather on your recent row bag, wow. This brand has ben on my radar for a while. I really have to look into it.


Totally different than my pebbled duplex, both are great leathers.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> After seeing muchstuff's new The Row bag, I will be carrying my The Row bag tomorrow.


No denying the gorgeous leather on these Row bags!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> No denying the gorgeous leather on these Row bags!


Already wondering what my third will be .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> what's the diameter of the handle?



5 inches


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> 5 inches


Thanks, I wish they and made with a shoulder-carry handle!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> No denying the gorgeous leather on these Row bags!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Already wondering what my third will be .



What other one do you already have? Any ideas for your third one?


----------



## cheidel

roundandround said:


> Tods Miss Joy tote was with me today
> 
> Love this bag even she's not light to carry but can house all the essentials of the day.
> 
> View attachment 4728244


Lovely tote!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> What other one do you already have? Any ideas for your third one?


I have a duplex. There’s a wander bag in the same leather as the sling that I really love and I’ve stumbled upon a style called the drum.  It won’t be tough to find another one I want!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy Mens Pandora


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I wish they and made with a shoulder-carry handle!


the web site shows a shoulder strap option for the double circle bag.


----------



## roundandround

cheidel said:


> Lovely tote!



Thank you,  I'm using this bag quite a lot



JenJBS said:


> After seeing muchstuff's new The Row bag, I will be carrying my The Row bag tomorrow.



Great bag! I'm not familiar with this brand, the handles look like the same as my bag from Renato Angi that wears comfortably on the shoulder.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Feeling like a smooshy puddle of something today. So I went with my smooshy puddle of soft leather, an RM MAM. Another 5-second walk to the home office.
> View attachment 4730538


Love this (of course)!!


----------



## roundandround

Bag of the day 

Envirosax coming home from the florist




Happy weekend!


----------



## Shelby33

roundandround said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> Envirosax coming home from the florist
> 
> View attachment 4731134
> 
> 
> Happy weekend!


This is so pretty!!


----------



## muchstuff

Jbizzybeetle said:


> the web site shows a shoulder strap option for the double circle bag.


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

roundandround said:


> Great bag! I'm not familiar with this brand, the handles look like the same as my bag from Renato Angi that wears comfortably on the shoulder.



Thank you!  The Row leather and craftsmanship are extraordinary! I'd love to see a pic of your RA bag! The handles on this one are definitely too small for shoulder wear.


----------



## msd_bags

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4730476


How do you like this bag?  It’s been on my radar for a while.  Is this the small or the medium?


----------



## Mimmy

Frequent lurker, infrequent poster on this thread. My Adidas mini airliner for use during COVID-19 as it can be wiped down. It has a hand carry, shoulder carry and backpack option. My MCM wallet that is the only MCM item I own.


----------



## Iamminda

roundandround said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> Envirosax coming home from the florist
> 
> View attachment 4731134
> 
> 
> Happy weekend!



Both the flowers and your Envirosax are so pretty


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty fresh color! Are you concerned about color transfer?


A little but it's easy to wipe down. Plus this summer I have plenty of white clothing lined up.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Love this (of course)!!


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> Carried this Kurt Geiger bag for dinner out with my family at our favorite restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730841
> 
> She’s very tiny. I could get my cardholder, 4-ring keyholder, phone, a MAC lipstick l, and my mask.


Super pretty bag


----------



## coral8789

Coach Cassie


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Fount  on the weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## MrsGAM

Using my vintage Coach Sonoma Drawstring for my first weekend out of the stay at home order! My state is opening up slowly and this weekend was the opening of a local farmer’s market. We went to support those small businesses on this beautiful day!


Love the 2 big outside pockets!


----------



## themeanreds

After staying home since March, we are now going back to work slowly as restrictions are lifted in phases (California), so I took out one of my quarantine purchases finally - OG Fendi Spy in green (and a mask ). This leather is sooooo squishy and delish.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## JenJBS

themeanreds said:


> After staying home since March, we are now going back to work slowly as restrictions are lifted in phases (California), so I took out one of my quarantine purchases finally - OG Fendi Spy in green (and a mask ). This leather is sooooo squishy and delish.
> View attachment 4732205



Very pretty color!


----------



## tenKrat

roundandround said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> Envirosax coming home from the florist
> 
> View attachment 4731134
> 
> 
> Happy weekend!


I have several Envirosax bags, and yours with the girls in kimonos is fun!  The flowers are lovely.  I appreciate them a lot more during quarantine; when I go to Trader Joe's every two weeks, I buy a bouquet of flowers.  I never used to do that.


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> After staying home since March, we are now going back to work slowly as restrictions are lifted in phases (California), so I took out one of my quarantine purchases finally - OG Fendi Spy in green (and a mask ). This leather is sooooo squishy and delish.
> View attachment 4732205



Both your bag and mask are pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Givenchy Mens Pandora


Cool! Is this like a briefcase size?


----------



## faithbw

I made a quick Starbucks run and took my new to me Givenchy Antigona Shopper in the scarf print. I also took her grocery shopping yesterday.


----------



## fendifemale

faithbw said:


> I made a quick Starbucks run and took my new to me Givenchy Antigona Shopper in the scarf print. I also took her grocery shopping yesterday.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool! Is this like a briefcase size?


yes , it bigger than the womens pandora


----------



## RuedeNesle

faithbw said:


> I made a quick Starbucks run and took my new to me Givenchy Antigona Shopper in the scarf print. I also took her grocery shopping yesterday.


I was intrigued by your beautiful shopper! I didn't know there was an Antigona shopper. I searched youtube vidoes for more info and ran across your unboxing video! I love the print on the other side too!  Well done!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tote bag just wanting and pretending to go to the  library and to the outdoor market.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This tote bag just wanting and pretending to go to the  library and to the outdoor market.




My tote bag pretending your tote bag is coming over for a play date.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> My tote bag pretending your tote bag is coming over for a play date.
> View attachment 4732797


Oh I would love that!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I would love that!!!



 You edited your post while I was replying and I couldn't figure out why the quote was so different!  
I would love that too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This tote bag just wanting and pretending to go to the  library and to the outdoor market.



Beautiful bag! A trip with it to the library and outdoor market sounds delightful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag! A trip with it to the library and outdoor market sounds delightful!


Thank you.  But at the moment,  I can only imagine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You edited your post while I was replying and I couldn't figure out why the quote was so different!
> I would love that too!


Hahaha. I was thinking of Sorry.


----------



## Dextersmom

faithbw said:


> I made a quick Starbucks run and took my new to me Givenchy Antigona Shopper in the scarf print. I also took her grocery shopping yesterday.


What a pretty tote.


----------



## roundandround

Shelby33 said:


> This is so pretty!!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Both the flowers and your Envirosax are so pretty



Thank you!



tenKrat said:


> I have several Envirosax bags, and yours with the girls in kimonos is fun!  The flowers are lovely.  I appreciate them a lot more during quarantine; when I go to Trader Joe's every two weeks, I buy a bouquet of flowers.  I never used to do that.



Thank you! Envirosax is a must for me, quite essential to bring out, very helpful for unplanned grocery  visits. I frequently buy flowers, makes me happy 



JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  The Row leather and craftsmanship are extraordinary! I'd love to see a pic of your RA bag! The handles on this one are definitely too small for shoulder wear.



I'll do that one of these days


----------



## ksuromax

Aperol to please me from the inside and a BV Pouch to please me from the outside


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Aperol to please me from the inside and a BV Pouch to please me from the outside



Beautiful bag , great pic!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag , great pic!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Just had to take her with me to pick
up my To Go lunch order today.




HERMÈS 24/24 29cm
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## fendifemale

MaseratiMomma said:


> Just had to take her with me to pick
> up my To Go lunch order today.
> 
> View attachment 4733600
> 
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29cm
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Love this! What color is that?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

FendiFemale
Thank You so much, she is Capucine 



fendifemale said:


> Love this! What color is that?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


Sooo pretty and cute. I really love the mini size!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Just had to take her with me to pick
> up my To Go lunch order today.
> 
> View attachment 4733600
> 
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29cm
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Ummmm.no words! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.


----------



## Venessa84

MaseratiMomma said:


> Just had to take her with me to pick
> up my To Go lunch order today.
> 
> View attachment 4733600
> 
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29cm
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW



I love everything about this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.



I am loving your HUGE bag and those HUGE and darling pancakes .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo pretty and cute. I really love the mini size!



Thank you!  Same!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.



Love all your Huge stuff!  Adorable!   'I ate 12 pancakes for breakfast...'


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love all your Huge stuff!  Adorable!   'I ate 12 pancakes for breakfast...'


I think I ate about 3 dozens!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am loving your HUGE bag and those HUGE and darling pancakes .


Thank you Minda! That's a huge compliment!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I ate about 3 dozens!!!



And the World Record for number of pancakes eaten in one sitting goes to....  Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> And the World Record for number of pancakes eaten in one sitting goes to....  Sunshine Mama!


Thank you for making me feel like a winner!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama
Very Sweet, Thank You!!!!



Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmm.no words! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Venessa84
So kind, Thank You!!!



Venessa84 said:


> I love everything about this beauty!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama
ADORABLE, I would love to hear what you carry inside your bag.


Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Jenjbs
I’m going to admit I’m a little jealous, I love Bals and especially metallic edges 
I want to acquire a mini, but I need to wait for a proper color. I seem to acquire a lot of small bags in Fuschia.



JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## cheidel

faithbw said:


> I made a quick Starbucks run and took my new to me Givenchy Antigona Shopper in the scarf print. I also took her grocery shopping yesterday.


Beautiful Tote!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.


Such a cutie!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Such a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sunshine mama
> ADORABLE, I would love to hear what you carry inside your bag.


Hahaha!
I still haven't figured it out yet. I just can't seem to find any micro lipsticks, micro wallet, micro phones, and micro money and micro credit cards.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Medium Pandora


I really LOVE all your COOL purse straps!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Jenjbs
> I’m going to admit I’m a little jealous, I love Bals and especially metallic edges
> I want to acquire a mini, but I need to wait for a proper color. I seem to acquire a lot of small bags in Fuschia.



A Mini-City in fuschia would look amazing. Fuschia is such an eye catching color it only takes a small bag to make a big statement.


----------



## southernbelle43

Stephanie Cesaire Ode.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Stephanie Cesaire Ode.
> View attachment 4734331



Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Stephanie Cesaire Ode.
> View attachment 4734331


What color is that hardware? It looks almost pearlescent...


----------



## samfalstaff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Medium Pandora


Love the strap. Do you have any Off White bags?


----------



## samfalstaff

MAB again...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha!
> I still haven't figured it out yet. I just can't seem to find any micro lipsticks, micro wallet, micro phones, and micro money and micro credit cards.



@Sunshine-mama
When I was younger I collected miniatures for my shadow boxes (that probably dates me  ) I had tiny coins that would have been perfect.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini!   Brought a lightweight wrap to work since it was supposed to be cool and rainy. It's warm and sunny... But glad I brought the wrap since it makes a much prettier background than the office-furniture-bland-neutral couch... Don't get me wrong, I love a good neutral; but there are also very bad neutrals...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> MAB again...
> View attachment 4734580


Yes!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Botkier '09


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> What color is that hardware? It looks almost pearlescent...


It is black with pearlescent white streaks. I believe it is bone. The bag is a lovely teal which does not show up.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. i wish the color would show up as the pretty dark teal it is. This looks so washed out.


----------



## rosiier

Gucci Dionysus


----------



## Dmurphy1

Back to work on Friday,  this is my out of quarantine bag, Prada vitello double tote, I love the distressed leather on this bag.  Stay safe everyone  !!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha!
> I still haven't figured it out yet. I just can't seem to find any micro lipsticks, micro wallet, micro phones, and micro money and micro credit cards.


I've got you covered:


Starbucks card underneath for reference.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier '09
> View attachment 4734711


Ooh, this one is yummy!


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> I've got you covered:
> View attachment 4734870
> 
> Starbucks card underneath for reference.


Aha, that's how you manage to use all those teeny tiny bags!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> Back to work on Friday,  this is my out of quarantine bag, Prada vitello double tote, I love the distressed leather on this bag.  Stay safe everyone  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734737


This is beautiful and unique. How old is it?


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Stephanie Cesaire Ode.
> View attachment 4734331


I'd never heard of this brand before. Is it similar to this? https://www.stephaniecesaire.com/boutique/sacs-en/ode-en/ode-bubble-lambskin-petrol/?lang=en
That leather looks amazing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

leechiyong said:


> I've got you covered:
> View attachment 4734870
> 
> Starbucks card underneath for reference.


OMGEEE!!!  Well done leechiyong


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.


adorable! I didn't realize those were pancakes.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Ooh, this one is yummy!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> It is black with pearlescent white streaks. I believe it is bone. The bag is a lovely teal which does not show up.


Thanks! Just looked at the website. Is the leather soft? Looks like it would be.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier '09
> View attachment 4734711


Love that color!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Just looked at the website. Is the leather soft? Looks like it would be.


Very very soft. Luxurious.


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> This is beautiful and unique. How old is it?


It's from 2014 and thank you !!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I'd never heard of this brand before. Is it similar to this? https://www.stephaniecesaire.com/boutique/sacs-en/ode-en/ode-bubble-lambskin-petrol/?lang=en
> That leather looks amazing!


Yes that is the bag. The Bubble lamb is lovely, silky and soft. I was wrong, I said the buckle was bone but it is a horn buckle.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

samfalstaff said:


> Love the strap. Do you have any Off White bags?


Yes  , for example :


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Back to work on Friday,  this is my out of quarantine bag, Prada vitello double tote, I love the distressed leather on this bag.  Stay safe everyone  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734737



Thanks! You stay safe too!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag again. For reference I have a pic with some small apples and mini toy spoon/fork. I know the pancakes are huge too.


.
very cute!! 
and i bet, you don't have storage problem, do you?


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga First in True Red kept me company today  
grocery shopping and my first latte in the last 3 months!!  
it almost felt like normal day ... almost... if only it was not a face mask hanging down off my ear and latex gloves which made it very difficult to hold the cold cup, it was tending to slip out all the time 
but, hey! i had my latte in the cafe!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First in True Red kept me company today
> grocery shopping and my first latte in the last 3 months!!
> it almost felt like normal day ... almost... if only it was not a face mask hanging down off my ear and latex gloves which made it very difficult to hold the cold cup, it was tending to slip out all the time
> but, hey! i had my latte in the cafe!!!


 She's........BEAUTIFUL! 
I'm happy you enjoyed your latte! I know what you mean about it almost feeling like a normal day. I'm walking to the grocery store again, and even though I have a mask on I'm feeling normal. Then I get to the store, put gloves on (optional, but I wear them), and see the one-way lanes, tape every 6 feet, plexiglass protecting the cashier, and footprints on the floor to tell me how far I need to stand away from the cashier and they are all reminders that I'm not having a "normal" experience.

Stay safe!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> She's........BEAUTIFUL!
> I'm happy you enjoyed your latte! I know what you mean about it almost feeling like a normal day. I'm walking to the grocery store again, and even though I have a mask on I'm feeling normal. Then I get to the store, put gloves on (optional, but I wear them), and see the one-way lanes, tape every 6 feet, plexiglass protecting the cashier, and footprints on the floor to tell me how far I need to stand away from the cashier and they are all reminders that I'm not having a "normal" experience.
> 
> Stay safe!


yeah, same here, with one exceptions - gloves are a must now, everywhere 
if you don't have yours, they will give you a pair at the entrance (in our supermarkets at least) 
and before you can enter the building of the mall/shopping area you have to go through a desinfection booth, where you get sprayed all over with some mist and then get your temperature checked. 
#newreality


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> yeah, same here, with one exceptions - gloves are a must now, everywhere
> if you don't have yours, they will give you a pair at the entrance (in our supermarkets at least)
> *and before you can enter the building of the mall/shopping area you have to go through a desinfection booth, where you get sprayed all over with some mist and then get your temperature checked. *
> #newreality


WOW! This really is a new reality!


----------



## Proximus

A Burberry bucket bag my partner got me for my birthday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> .
> very cute!!
> and i bet, you don't have storage problem, do you?


Hahaha! Thank you kindly!
And no storage issues whatsoever!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First in True Red kept me company today
> grocery shopping and my first latte in the last 3 months!!
> it almost felt like normal day ... almost... if only it was not a face mask hanging down off my ear and latex gloves which made it very difficult to hold the cold cup, it was tending to slip out all the time
> but, hey! i had my latte in the cafe!!!


That is such a beautiful red! I'm not sure what is making my mouth drool.... the drink or the juicy red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> yeah, same here, with one exceptions - gloves are a must now, everywhere
> if you don't have yours, they will give you a pair at the entrance (in our supermarkets at least)
> and before you can enter the building of the mall/shopping area you have to go through a desinfection booth, where you get sprayed all over with some mist and then get your temperature checked.
> #newreality


Yikes! I think I like this process????


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> That is such a beautiful red! I'm not sure what is making my mouth drool.... the drink or the juicy red!


thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today:
I chose a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about ruining it. The color is more of a deep burgandy red, but I think it looks like a red in this picture.
I painted the  orange areas.  I think I will repaint it though.


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Yikes! I think I like this process????


well, it's nothing BIG, you know what i mean? you just pass through the mist in the booth and go on your business, but the fact alone makes you THINK before you touch something, before you approach anyone, before you enter into a small space (lift, small shop, or a side corner in the market, etc) the whole perception's changing and we have to adapt to this new reality...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Botkier '09
> View attachment 4734711


Beautiful picture and bag Shelby!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Today:
> I chose a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about ruining it. The color is more of a deep burgandy red, but I think it looks like a red in this picture.
> I painted the  orange areas.  I think I will repaint it though.


lovely twilly, perfect match for this beauty!  
those pebbly leather!...


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> I've got you covered:
> View attachment 4734870
> 
> Starbucks card underneath for reference.


What the heck!  Are they all real working mini  things? If so how adorable! AND where do I get
them???


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today:
> I chose a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about ruining it*. The color is more of a deep burgandy red, but I think it looks like a red in this picture.*
> I painted the  orange areas.  I think I will repaint it though.


Close enough!  
I love the orange painted areas, especially with the pretty twilly! I like my Coach tote because it's easy to wipe down. It makes me feel better about carrying it. Poor Carly may be in the closet for a little while longer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes  , for example :


Love them all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Bottega Veneta Nodini!   Brought a lightweight wrap to work since it was supposed to be cool and rainy. It's warm and sunny... But glad I brought the wrap since it makes a much prettier background than the office-furniture-bland-neutral couch... Don't get me wrong, I love a good neutral; but there are also very bad neutrals...


So pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga First in True Red kept me company today
> grocery shopping and my first latte in the last 3 months!!
> it almost felt like normal day ... almost... if only it was not a face mask hanging down off my ear and latex gloves which made it very difficult to hold the cold cup, it was tending to slip out all the time
> but, hey! i had my latte in the cafe!!!


Gorgeous Bal  


Sunshine mama said:


> Today:
> I chose a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about ruining it. The color is more of a deep burgandy red, but I think it looks like a red in this picture.
> I painted the  orange areas.  I think I will repaint it though.


Made me want a pink grapefruit!   Beautiful bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful picture and bag Shelby!


 Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love that color!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> yeah, same here, with one exceptions - gloves are a must now, everywhere
> if you don't have yours, they will give you a pair at the entrance (in our supermarkets at least)
> and before you can enter the building of the mall/shopping area you have to go through a desinfection booth, where you get sprayed all over with some mist and then get your temperature checked.
> #newreality


I wish they would do that here! In MA we have almost 90,000 cases and none of those precautions before entering stores.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> What the heck!  Are they all real working mini  things? If so how adorable! AND where do I get
> them???


Yes, with the exception of the AAA card, which was just a keychain where one could register their keys so they could be returned through that service, or at least they did at some point in time lol.  Most I've had for awhile, but I think one can still get the notebook (Party City), phone (search smallest phone on Amazon; be warned it doesn't work the best though), and the Starbucks card around the holidays.  The makeup are all samples (I may try to align my Sephora purchases with the beauty offers available).  

The perfume is from Aftelier Perfumes.  She offers 2 ml bottles and her samples come in different adorable bottles too.  They're a bit more complex and earthy than the average department store fragrance, so I recommend picking up a few samples first.  I haven't tried them all, but I'd suggest Lumiere as a good starting point for anyone who's not accustomed to independent perfumers.

Always happy to enable.


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> I wish they would do that here! In MA we have almost 90,000 cases and none of those precautions before entering stores.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Yes, with the exception of the AAA card, which was just a keychain where one could register their keys so they could be returned through that service, or at least they did at some point in time lol.  Most I've had for awhile, but I think one can still get the notebook (Party City), phone (search smallest phone on Amazon; be warned it doesn't work the best though), and the Starbucks card around the holidays.  The makeup are all samples (I may try to align my Sephora purchases with the beauty offers available).
> 
> The perfume is from Aftelier Perfumes.  She offers 2 ml bottles and her samples come in different adorable bottles too.  They're a bit more complex and earthy than the average department store fragrance, so I recommend picking up a few samples first.  I haven't tried them all, but I'd suggest Lumiere as a good starting point for anyone who's not accustomed to independent perfumers.
> 
> Always happy to enable.


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes  , for example :


Thanks! Always been curious about this brand.


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Always been curious about this brand.


they have cool RTW as well


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ksuromax said:


> they have cool RTW as well



@ksuromax I noticed that while watching #BlackAF


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> well, it's nothing BIG, you know what i mean? you just pass through the mist in the booth and go on your business, but the fact alone makes you THINK before you touch something, before you approach anyone, before you enter into a small space (lift, small shop, or a side corner in the market, etc) the whole perception's changing and we have to adapt to this new reality...


I wouldn't be very happy about the mist, which is likely to be some form of disinfectant. There's been talk about how the use of so much disinfectant, hand sanitizer, etc. is going to lead to more issues with superbugs down the road...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't be very happy about the mist, which is likely to be some form of disinfectant. There's been talk about how the use of so much disinfectant, hand sanitizer, etc. is going to lead to more issues with superbugs down the road...



muchstuff THIS


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> muchstuff THIS


I totally agree that there are times when anti-bacterial products are absolutely necessary but I think I some cases it really has been overkill. If people would follow all safety rules, the bigs one being physical distancing, scrupulous hand washing, staying home when ill,  the need for hosing down the streets with anti-bacterial solutions and the like wouldn't be necessary IMHO. We have to think past the virus as well to how our present actions will affect our future.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't be very happy about the mist, which is likely to be some form of disinfectant. There's been talk about how the use of so much disinfectant, hand sanitizer, etc. is going to lead to more issues with superbugs down the road...


yep
in the short run  it's going to lead to overdried skin and, possibly, fungi, etc, and suppressed skin immunity
Plus, it can create/escalate problems with lungs for those who have astma, or other issues


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep
> in the short run  going to lead to overdried skin and, possibly, fungi, etc, and suppressed skin immunity
> Plus, it can create/escalate problems with lungs for those who have astma, or other issues


I've found that even wearing a mask is affecting my ability to breathe due to my lung issues.  Plus it fogs up my glasses .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I've found that even wearing a mask is affecting my ability to breathe due to my lung issues.  Plus it fogs up my glasses .


there you go!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> there you go!


I'll still wear mine though, it helps to keep others safe and I think it must help to inhibit me breathing in droplets from other unmasked people at least to some extent. Plus mine are so pretty .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'll still wear mine though, it helps to keep others safe and I think it must help to inhibit me breathing in droplets from other unmasked people at least to some extent. Plus mine are so pretty .


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> yep
> in the short run  it's going to lead to overdried skin and, possibly, fungi, etc, and suppressed skin immunity
> Plus, it can create/escalate problems with lungs for those who have astma, or other issues



It could also be a problem for people with skin conditions. And my Grandma is extremely allergic to many chemicals, so having a bunch of unknown chemicals sprayed on her? It could literally kill her faster than the virus. Other precautions, fine. Chemical sprays? He!! No.


----------



## muchstuff

Out for a brief while today with my Spy, completely in love with this bag


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't be very happy about the mist, which is likely to be some form of disinfectant. There's been talk about how the use of so much disinfectant, hand sanitizer, etc. is going to lead to more issues with superbugs down the road...


Not to mention that some people have allergies and could get serious reactions.


----------



## stylistbydesign

JenJBS said:


> It could also be a problem for people with skin conditions. And my Grandma is extremely allergic to many chemicals, so having a bunch of unknown chemicals sprayed on her? It could literally kill her faster than the virus. Other precautions, fine. Chemical sprays? He!! No.





whateve said:


> Not to mention that some people have allergies and could get serious reactions.


Hear, hear!  I fall into this category with a very severe allergy, and couldn't go near a disinfecting mist with a 10-ft. pole, and neither could my kids.  I find the idea of a general mist, without posted details of ingredients, very scary, as exposure to droplets of that (just in the air around the mister) could be dangerous for my family.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4736368


A beautiful bag in a beautiful garden!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful bag in a beautiful garden!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

stylistbydesign said:


> Hear, hear!  I fall into this category with a very severe allergy, and couldn't go near a disinfecting mist with a 10-ft. pole, and neither could my kids.  I find the idea of a general mist, without posted details of ingredients, very scary, as exposure to droplets of that (just in the air around the mister) could be dangerous for my family.


I think the mist is overkill and not necessary.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## JenJBS

My lovely Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My lovely Coach Madison Hailey today.


Hailey is lovely!  And she's in lovely company!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Hailey is lovely!  And she's in lovely company!



Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage Petit Noé today


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4736368



This DB is really pretty — lovely pine green color! (It is not black right?  This color blind girl asks )


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This DB is really pretty — lovely pine green color! (It is not black right?  This color blind girl asks )


I don't know the color-looks almost teal? But no not black


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4736579
> 
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior



This grey with the turquoise accent is really pretty.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4736579
> 
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior


Wow!  I love this color combination.  Such a beautiful bag.


----------



## KourtH96

vintage pleaty


----------



## Narnanz

First outing for my Coach Ergo tote and the little fish coin purse I found for $2


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> This grey with the turquoise accent is really pretty.





MustLuvDogs said:


> Wow!  I love this color combination.  Such a beautiful bag.



Thank you both so much! I know a lot of people don’t like contrast stitching, but I think it works very well with the design


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> First outing for my Coach Ergo tote and the little fish coin purse I found for $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736712


LOVE the coin purse!!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> LOVE the coin purse!!


I know...it was so cute...no idea who made it...probably from someones trip somewhere.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4736579
> 
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior



I am now going to have to figure out a grey and turquoise outfit...  The combination is TDF!  Stunning!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4736368


Love the colors of this bag! Is that dark green or black? Is this the DB Florentine satchel?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love the colors of this bag! Is that dark green or black? Is this the DB Florentine satchel?


HI, it is a DB Florentine Satchel. I was just told that the color is "denim" but it looks like a dark teal.
Thanks!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> I am now going to have to figure out a grey and turquoise outfit...  The combination is TDF!  Stunning!



@jenjbs That sounds like it would be a great outfit. Let me know when you get it together, I would enjoy seeing a picture!
Thank You for the compliment


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> HI, it is a DB Florentine Satchel. I was just told that the color is "denim" but it looks like a dark teal.
> Thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4736579
> 
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Satin Calf Grey with Turquoise, Brown interior


Gorgeous!  I take back every less than positive thought I’ve had about gray Celine bags (remember when they popped up on TPF ALL the time in that taupey gray?).....the teal stitching makes the bag instantly chic.  So, so good!


----------



## scrpo83

It has been a while since I last switch bag. Coach Courtney


----------



## whateve

scrpo83 said:


> It has been a while since I last switch bag. Coach Courtney


I love this color. I used to have this bag.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

stylistbydesign said:


> Gorgeous!  I take back every less than positive thought I’ve had about gray Celine bags (remember when they popped up on TPF ALL the time in that taupey gray?).....the teal stitching makes the bag instantly chic.  So, so good!



@stylistbydesign  I’m new here, so I missed that phase. But I’m glad you like mine!! Thank You


----------



## muchstuff

Gorgeous bags everyone! (man this thread moves fast).


----------



## muchstuff

Broke down and purchased a replacement for the on the road hobo I gave my DD...


----------



## Iamminda

scrpo83 said:


> It has been a while since I last switch bag. Coach Courtney



Beautiful color!  I love the Legacy line.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Broke down and purchased a replacement for the on the road hobo I gave my DD...
> View attachment 4737038



This looks really nice — beautiful condition.  Now don’t go giving this beauty away


----------



## stylistbydesign

muchstuff said:


> Broke down and purchased a replacement for the on the road hobo I gave my DD...
> View attachment 4737038


I’ve always loved this line!  The leather was/is fabulous.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This looks really nice — beautiful condition.  Now don’t go giving this beauty away


I’ll try to hang onto it!


----------



## ksuromax

scrpo83 said:


> It has been a while since I last switch bag. Coach Courtney


this colour!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Broke down and purchased a replacement for the on the road hobo I gave my DD...
> View attachment 4737038


Is this a DIY strap? 
This bag is so pretty with this strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My lovely Coach Madison Hailey today.


Love the bag + the table!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> First outing for my Coach Ergo tote and the little fish coin purse I found for $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736712


I really love that coin purse!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the bag + the table!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.


I agree! And the bag is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.



Lovely pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I agree! And the bag is beautiful!


Thank you Rue!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely pic!


Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

My Prada nylon crossbody bag today and most days as of late.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> My Prada nylon crossbody bag today and most days as of late.


Cute! I just love Prada nylon!  How do you clean this bag after you come back to the house?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.



The strawberry drinks look so delicious (love how you make everything look so inviting and eye pleasing ),  And of course I love your beautiful Lockme.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My Prada nylon crossbody bag today and most days as of late.



Such a cute look this Friday — pretty mask too . (Who would have imagined that masks would be part of our OOTD?)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute look this Friday — pretty mask too . (Who would have imagined that masks would be part of our OOTD?)





Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! I just love Prada nylon!  How do you clean this bag after you come back to the house?


Thank you, both. 
Sm, I just wipe it down gently with a wet cloth and dish liquid. 
IM, never in a million years....
PS.  I have been having trouble with the quote function.....I wonder if it is just me.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, both.
> Sm, I just wipe it down gently with a wet cloth and dish liquid.
> IM, never in a million years....
> PS.  I have been having trouble with the quote function.....I wonder if it is just me.



I have had trouble with the multi quote function for awhile now.  I have to click to reply to one person, then click on another person to include that second person (not sure if explaining right).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I have had trouble with the multi quote function for awhile now.  I have to click to reply to one person, then click on another person to include that second person (not sure if explaining right).


Yes, that is exactly what I have been doing as well.  It was easier the way it was before....I wonder what happened?


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I have been doing as well.  It was easier the way it was before....I wonder what happened?



I don’t know.  I don’t believe every one has this problem?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I have had trouble with the multi quote function for awhile now.  I have to click to reply to one person, then click on another person to include that second person (not sure if explaining right).





Dextersmom said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I have been doing as well.  It was easier the way it was before....I wonder what happened?





Iamminda said:


> I don’t know.  I don’t believe every one has this problem?


It happened to me a few months ago. I think Vlad told me to log out, clear my cookies, then log in again. It worked.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Broke down and purchased a replacement for the on the road hobo I gave my DD...
> View attachment 4737038


 newish style for you! looks very pillowy and smoothy


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> (love how you make everything look so inviting and eye pleasing ),



+1000


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> newish style for you! looks very pillowy and smoothy


Yeah, a little old lady-ish IMO but I like it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I have had trouble with the multi quote function for awhile now.  I have to click to reply to one person, then click on another person to include that second person (not sure if explaining right).


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, both.
> Sm, I just wipe it down gently with a wet cloth and dish liquid.
> IM, never in a million years....
> PS.  I have been having trouble with the quote function.....I wonder if it is just me.


Thank you for that hint!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The strawberry drinks look so delicious (love how you make everything look so inviting and eye pleasing ),  And of course I love your beautiful Lockme.


Aww! Thank you Minda!!!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> It happened to me a few months ago. I think Vlad told me to log out, clear my cookies, then log in again. It worked.



Thanks for the tip.


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.


Beautiful bag, what colour is this version?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> Beautiful bag, what colour is this version?


Thank you. It's noir.


----------



## roundandround

JenJBS said:


> My lovely Coach Madison Hailey today.



Pretty Hailey! Your dresser   as I love modern furnitures, I also have a soft spot for antiques and vintage. Honestly, I looked at  the dresser first than what's on top of it lol



Narnanz said:


> First outing for my Coach Ergo tote and the little fish coin purse I found for $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736712



Great pairing, that fish is super cute!


----------



## JenJBS

roundandround said:


> Pretty Hailey! Your dresser   as I love modern furnitures, I also have a soft spot for antiques and vintage. Honestly, I looked at  the dresser first than what's on top of it lol



Thank you!  I love beautiful wood furniture. Nice to know someone else also appreciates it.


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's noir.


Thank you. I thought it was grey in this picture. It’s a good looking bag.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4738147



Beautiful bag. Beautiful garden. Beautiful staging.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag. Beautiful garden. Beautiful staging.


Thank you Jen!


----------



## roundandround

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  I love beautiful wood furniture. Nice to know someone else also appreciates it.



I do! I appreciate almost everything


----------



## JenJBS

roundandround said:


> I do! I appreciate almost everything



That is such a great attitude!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4738147


Really lovely, Shelby33.


----------



## JenJBS

Taking my Bottega Veneta Pouch20 on the weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I need some colour today


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Taking my Bottega Veneta Pouch20 on the weekly grocery store trip.



Grocery shopping in style  — I adore this one.

PS I saw that your pretty purple Nodini was included in this week’s Purseforum Roundup


----------



## Iamminda

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I need some colour today
> View attachment 4738326



This is very pretty — I like the look of the epi Noe


----------



## RuedeNesle

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I need some colour today
> View attachment 4738326


  I need_ this_ color every day!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Grocery shopping in style  — I adore this one.
> 
> PS I saw that your pretty purple Nodini was included in this week’s Purseforum Roundup



Thank you!   So do I! 

Thanks! I was flattered to see that.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I need_ this_ color every day!



My first ever red purse will arrive this week!  Your lovely red bags, and those on the 'Every woman needs a red bag' thread convinced me that I do indeed need a red bag. I thought of you when I bought it. "I'll have to make sure RN has her fainting couch handy when I post the reveal."


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red purse will arrive this week!  Your lovely red bags, and those on the 'Every woman needs a red bag' thread convinced me that I do indeed need a red bag. I thought of you when I bought it. "I'll have to make sure RN has her fainting couch handy when I post the reveal."


 I'm so happy for you and so excited to see it! 
Okay, I'll keep my laptop close to my fainting couch so I'll be prepared! Did I mention I was excited?


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.



Beautiful color. Really great wallet. I had it in hounds tooth, and used it for years.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy for you and so excited to see it!
> Okay, I'll keep my laptop close to my fainting couch so I'll be prepared! Did I mention I was excited?



Thank you!  So am I!  It should arrive Wednesday! But with the way things are, I'm happy to give the postal service some leeway.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red purse will arrive this week!  Your lovely red bags, and those on the 'Every woman needs a red bag' thread convinced me that I do indeed need a red bag. I thought of you when I bought it. "I'll have to make sure RN has her fainting couch handy when I post the reveal."


I’m intrigued...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My first ever red purse will arrive this week!  Your lovely red bags, and those on the 'Every woman needs a red bag' thread convinced me that I do indeed need a red bag. I thought of you when I bought it. "I'll have to make sure RN has her fainting couch handy when I post the reveal."



How exciting!!!  Can’t wait to see it!  We will all be REDdy for your reveal on Wednesday


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.



Such a pretty blue .  We have missed seeing your beautiful bags here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> How exciting!!!  Can’t wait to see it!  We will all be REDdy for your reveal on Wednesday



I love red from my head tomatoes! (Not mine.)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> How exciting!!!  Can’t wait to see it!  We will all be REDdy for your reveal on Wednesday



Thank you!  



RuedeNesle said:


> I love red from my head tomatoes! (Not mine.)





You two crack me up! Thanks! We need more laughter in the world.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love red from my head tomatoes! (Not mine.)


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two crack me up! Thanks! We need more laughter in the world.


 Yes we do! Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> I do! I appreciate almost everything


Me too!  It COULD be a problem sometimes though.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Really lovely, Shelby33.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Taking my Bottega Veneta Pouch20 on the weekly grocery store trip.


Who needs purple rain when you have this purple beauty!
Simply GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4738147


This picture is just soooo calming!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture is just soooo calming!


I know, I mean you're supposed to just relax in your garden, but it's impossible because there is always something that needs doing!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Who needs purple rain when you have this purple beauty!
> Simply GORGEOUS!



Thank you, SM!


----------



## Glttglam

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color. Really great wallet. I had it in hounds tooth, and used it for years.





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty blue .  We have missed seeing your beautiful bags here.


Thank you to you both Sorry, yeah I have been a little paranoid to use them. Hopefully soon


----------



## ksuromax

Quick errand in style


----------



## Shelby33

D&B Florentine Satchel


----------



## missconvy

New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


----------



## ksuromax

missconvy said:


> New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


your DH is a true keeper!  
what our dear ones won't do to please our addictions? even take pics with one hand while the other is in the cast!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I love this color. I used to have this bag.


Me too! It’s a great bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.


Nice pic! Is that just fresh strawberries and almond milk mixed together? Looks yuummy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> D&B Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4738876


That fish is too cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

missconvy said:


> New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


I think the shoes look good with the outfit, fitting. I don’t think they’re ugly.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> That fish is too cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Aoifs

First time using this vintage new addition. We went to get ice-cream in the sun!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree out to the living room to enjoy today and tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Quick errand in style


Style indeed.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Was feeling some Bal  today!



BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree out to the living room to enjoy today and tomorrow.



This is such a pretty picture — the bag and the bowl together!!   Beautiful colors!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty picture — the bag and the bowl together!!   Beautiful colors!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Kimbashop

missconvy said:


> New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


Love chacos! I've had mine for about 10 years now. They are great. And I love your Patagonia waist pack too.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree out to the living room to enjoy today and tomorrow.


wow -- great staging.


----------



## Kimbashop

MaseratiMomma said:


> Was feeling some Bal  today!
> 
> View attachment 4739096
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


How lovely! I have not seen the Blue Nuit out and about. It looks nicely suited for the metal edge.


----------



## missconvy

ksuromax said:


> your DH is a true keeper!
> what our dear ones won't do to please our addictions? even take pics with one hand while the other is in the cast!


Hahaha good eye. Yes we had to put his coffee in the car because he couldn’t hold both . He is a trooper.


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> Was feeling some Bal  today!
> 
> View attachment 4739096
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


Starting to smoosh nicely!


----------



## Mimmy

All dressed up with nowhere to go. This was purchased right before COVID-19 changed my world (everyone else’s too, I think).

Sadly, this is the first time she has seen the light of day. Rule breaker that I am, I dressed her up with a Hermès Jungle Love twilly! She is now safely back in my closet.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> wow -- great staging.



Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Kimbashop said:


> How lovely! I have not seen the Blue Nuit out and about. It looks nicely suited for the metal edge.



@kimbashop Thank You!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> Starting to smoosh nicely!



@muchstuff Thanks! Do you have Bals? I’m wondering where I should store the mirror?? I’ve been storing it in the front pocket, but from recent pictures.... I can see that maybe it’s starting to form a permanent line in the front of the bag. Either way it will remain one of my favorite bags.


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> @muchstuff Thanks! Do you have Bals? I’m wondering where I should store the mirror?? I’ve been storing it in the front pocket, but from recent pictures.... I can see that maybe it’s starting to form a permanent line in the front of the bag. Either way it will remain one of my favorite bags.


My mirrors go in a drawer, I find them inconvenient to carry around.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> My mirrors go in a drawer, I find them inconvenient to carry around.



Me too!  They stay at home in the dustbags.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Me too!  They stay at home in the dustbags.


I've been keeping mine in the bags, either in the bottom or in the inside pocket.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> My mirrors go in a drawer, I find them inconvenient to carry around.



@muchstuff Well that makes total sense, I never use mine. Add that to the list of many things I have learned from this forum.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> @muchstuff Thanks! Do you have Bals? I’m wondering where I should store the mirror?? I’ve been storing it in the front pocket, but from recent pictures.... I can see that maybe it’s starting to form a permanent line in the front of the bag. Either way it will remain one of my favorite bags.



Mine stays in my desk drawer at work. Very helpful to have a small mirror handy in the office.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> @muchstuff Well that makes total sense, I never use mine. Add that to the list of many things I have learned from this forum.


Remember to put them away with a note saying which bag they came from, if your collection grows and you end up with four mirrors in one colour (black!) it’s very helpful!


----------



## Shelby33

missconvy said:


> New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


I don't know what Chacos are but I love your shoes!


----------



## muchstuff

Totally worth the layaway wait.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Which size is this one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.


This is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I think this strap is so cool with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree out to the living room to enjoy today and tomorrow.


How do you like the opening for this bag? I've been eyeing this bag for awhile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4739156
> 
> All dressed up with nowhere to go. This was purchased right before COVID-19 changed my world (everyone else’s too, I think).
> 
> Sadly, this is the first time she has seen the light of day. Rule breaker that I am, I dressed her up with a Hermès Jungle Love twilly! She is now safely back in my closet.


Very cute indeed! I'm glad you shared it with us!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like the opening for this bag? I've been eyeing this bag for awhile.



Yes, I love that frame for the opening. I adore this bag!   And Marc Jacobs leather is really nice. I don't think you'll be disappointed if you decide to get it. This bag doesn't - to me - have a real 'professional' vibe/look, so I haven't taken it to work; but I'm think I will. Especially while only a couple of us are there, while everyone else works from home. And getting to see it during the day will make me happy.


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute indeed! I'm glad you shared it with us!!!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Sarah03

My Coach Hologram Market Tote is living up to its name today! It’s toting all my crap around!


----------



## IntheOcean

Sarah03 said:


> My Coach Hologram Market Tote is living up to its name today! It’s toting all my crap around!


Wowza  Stunning bag!


----------



## Sarah03

IntheOcean said:


> Wowza  Stunning bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> My Coach Hologram Market Tote is living up to its name today! It’s toting all my crap around!


Crap in a luxurious bag. Isn't is a great juxtaposition? I love it!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Crap in a luxurious bag. Isn't is a great juxtaposition? I love it!!!


For sure!!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4739987



I love this cool picture Shelby .  This may be the first nighttime picture here (at least in recent years) — you may have started a trend, kinda like the bags of Costco trend .


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I love this cool picture Shelby .  This may be the first nighttime picture here (at least in recent years) — you may have started a trend, kinda like the bags of Costco trend .


Oh I hope it does become a trend!
And thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week


----------



## Kimbashop

MaseratiMomma said:


> @muchstuff Thanks! Do you have Bals? I’m wondering where I should store the mirror?? I’ve been storing it in the front pocket, but from recent pictures.... I can see that maybe it’s starting to form a permanent line in the front of the bag. Either way it will remain one of my favorite bags.


I usually untie mine from the handles and store them in the outer or inner pocket.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4739987


Is this a night pic Shelby? It's so cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Bag of the week
> View attachment 4740068


Love this army green bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a night pic Shelby? It's so cool!


Yes, from last night, thanks!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Quick run to pick up lunch.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 VERSACE Crossbody Mini Pink


----------



## maggiesze1

Ms. PSM again


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Quick run to pick up lunch.
> View attachment 4740405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERSACE Crossbody Mini Pink



Such a cute, bright, and cheerful bag!


----------



## ksuromax

BV wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


----------



## Greenredapple

Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


----------



## ksuromax

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


Faaaabulous red!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4739987


In a whisper like on a Nat Geo documentary or a Golf sideline announcer voice: "And here, seen in it's natural environment for the first time, we have spotted the incredibly rare Dooney & Burke bag out looking for a mate"  End whisper...


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> BV wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.



What a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Iamminda

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.



This is so beautiful— I love the color and the leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


Just when I thought it was safe to open this thread.......


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> In a whisper like on a Nat Geo documentary or a Golf sideline announcer voice: "And here, seen in it's natural environment for the first time, we have spotted the incredibly rare Dooney & Burke bag out looking for a mate"  End whisper...


----------



## Kimbashop

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


This red! I'm going to have to borrow RN's fainting couch


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> This red! I'm going to have to borrow RN's fainting couch


I know, right!  I'll be happy to share!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to open this thread.......
> View attachment 4740539
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!



Love that GIF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Love that GIF!


 Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> In a whisper like on a Nat Geo documentary or a Golf sideline announcer voice: "And here, seen in it's natural environment for the first time, we have spotted the incredibly rare Dooney & Burke bag out looking for a mate"  End whisper...


Hahahahaha!!!! Love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute, bright, and cheerful bag!


+1 !!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to open this thread.......
> View attachment 4740539
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!


Love this Gif. Now I know what @RuedeNesle really looks like when she faints after seeing a red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


What a gorgeous/cute red bag Greenapple! 
Greenapple carrying a red bag.... I like it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV wristlet and Pinkberry takeaway


LOVE!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this Gif. Now I know what @RuedeNesle really looks like when she faints after seeing a red bag!


 Now you see why I need a fainting couch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Now you see why I need a fainting couch!


You make me love red even more!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You make me love red even more!!!!


 Thanks SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!


You're welcome RN!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4740901



Beautiful bag!  Love the pic!


----------



## Greenredapple

Ha


Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous/cute red bag Greenapple!
> Greenapple carrying a red bag.... I like it!



Haha your reply made me laugh. Indeed Greenapple carrying a red bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4740901


Love that pic ! The colors look gorgeous


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Greenredapple said:


> Ha
> 
> 
> Haha your reply made me laugh. Indeed Greenapple carrying a red bag.


Didn't realize your name is Greenredapple!


----------



## Greenredapple

Sunshine mama said:


> Didn't realize your name is Greenredapple!





Your know what. For a moment I did forget that red is in my username.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4741238


Love this soooo much!
So cute.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I know, right!  I'll be happy to share!
> View attachment 4740630


We are gonna need a bigger couch! 



Greenredapple said:


> Just got my Mulberry Hampstead in scarlet. I started using it right away.


----------



## Shelby33

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love that pic ! The colors look gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


>


Oh I like this one PJ. May I ask what brand and style name?


----------



## Beauty2c

First day out driving since lock down almost 2 months ago. Carrying a bright Bao Bao Issey Miyake.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this soooo much!
> So cute.



Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> We are gonna need a bigger couch!


 Yes we are! And since you "gave" me the red fainting couch, I guess it's my turn to look for the next one.


----------



## Shelby33

Managed to take today's picture during the DAY. RM 07


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> Managed to take today's picture during the DAY. RM 07
> View attachment 4741558


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Managed to take today's picture during the DAY. RM 07
> View attachment 4741558



What a beautiful bag!  And, of course, your staging is brilliant!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Managed to take today's picture during the DAY. RM 07
> View attachment 4741558


I'm stuck mid-faint. On my laptop your bag looks brown. On my phone your bag looks red. It's a beautiful bag and a beautiful picture, so I'm going to faint for those two reasons!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm stuck mid-faint. On my laptop your bag looks brown. On my phone your bag looks red. It's a beautiful bag and a beautiful picture, so I'm going to faint for those two reasons!


It's a tomato red! But don't faint!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> What a beautiful bag!  And, of course, your staging is brilliant!


Thank you, you've been adding some great photos yourself!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, you've been adding some great photos yourself!



Awwww!   Thank you!  That means so much coming from such a talented photographer.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Awwww!   Thank you!  That means so much coming from such a talented photographer.


That's very sweet of you to say. Especially since I don't even know how to use a real camera.


----------



## shesnochill

Balenciaga City. Giant 21. Giant Gold Hardware.


----------



## shesnochill

missconvy said:


> New mini Patagonia fanny pack for date with hubby and new Chaco day. Does anyone on here like Chacos or too ugly?


This one’s cute!

I’ve been using my Everywhere Belt Bag from lululemon before the pandemic and now even more during.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

FENDI tote Canvas Zucca Print leather handles


----------



## houseof999

Shelby33 said:


> Managed to take today's picture during the DAY. RM 07
> View attachment 4741558


 So pretty! I think I need a red MAB!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> So pretty! I think I need a red MAB!


You do! I think you need to branch out and get more red bags!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You do! I think you need to branch out and get more red bags!





whateve said:


> You do! I think you need to branch out and get more red bags!


 Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato! I love her!


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> So pretty! I think I need a red MAB!


Yes!!! Everyone does!!!


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato! I love her!
> View attachment 4741789


Wow!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato! I love her!
> View attachment 4741789


It's all in fun! You are so fun to tease!

That is the perfect color for a bag that is shaped like a tomato!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's all in fun! You are so fun to tease!
> 
> That is the perfect color for a bag that is shaped like a tomato!



I don't feel teased! I feel inspired!  So when the next non Coach red arrives I can tell my DH you told me to branch out!


----------



## missconvy

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know what Chacos are but I love your shoes!


Thanks! Good guess... they’re the shoes!


shesnochill said:


> This one’s cute!
> 
> I’ve been using my Everywhere Belt Bag from lululemon before the pandemic and now even more during.


I looked at that one too! Love the pink. I was looking at another fanny pack at target the other day and husband says “another one?!”


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato! I love her!
> View attachment 4741789


That's a cute tomato!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I like this one PJ. May I ask what brand and style name?


It's Coach , Central Shopper Tote


----------



## shesnochill

missconvy said:


> Thanks! Good guess... they’re the shoes!
> 
> I looked at that one too! Love the pink. I was looking at another fanny pack at target the other day and husband says “another one?!”


Oh man— I was soooooo tempted to get it in another/more than 1 color.

Luckily, I had self control!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Coach , Central Shopper Tote


Oh! Very nice! Your strap gives it the va va voom!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato!* I love her!*
> View attachment 4741789


I LOVE her too!  



Shelby33 said:


> Yes!!! Everyone does!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.


Oh I love this photo, how the green reflected in the bag matches the grass! Gorgeous! Beautiful bag too!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I love this photo, how the green reflected in the bag matches the grass! Gorgeous! Beautiful bag too!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07 Resort


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.


@jenjbs Love it!! I wouldn’t mind adding an Antigona to my collection, I’ve been trying to resist..... but this pic makes that difficult


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> @jenjbs Love it!! I wouldn’t mind adding an Antigona to my collection, I’ve been trying to resist..... but this pic makes that difficult :heartpound:



Thank you! The Givenchy craftsmanship and leather are superb. For me this bag is a perfect combination: Classic/minimalist style, but the oil slick finish gives it a real edge/twist.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07 Resort
> View attachment 4742200



Pretty color and so nicely staged


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.



 seeing this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> seeing this beauty!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color and so nicely staged


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> I don't feel teased! I feel inspired!  So when the next non Coach red arrives I can tell my DH you told me to branch out!


I also agree, you should branch out!!


----------



## houseof999

Shelby33 said:


> I also agree, you should branch out!!


Enabler!  I already have a few other brands of red bag. I have Kate Spade, Ted Baker, Balenciaga, Marc Cross and Banana Republic bag that I can think of. 
Oh "inspired" by you and @whateve I was browsing around RM MAB bags and now I have a NWT MAB coming my way for $50 shipped ...BUT it's not red! It's Seafoam color. Do you know what year that came out?


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> @jenjbs Love it!! I wouldn’t mind adding an Antigona to my collection, I’ve been trying to resist..... but this pic makes that difficult


Did you see there's one on the "my auctions" page?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/givenchy-antigona-small-oil-slick-leather.1028963/


----------



## Sarah03

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.


This bag is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4741727
> 
> FENDI tote Canvas Zucca Print leather handles


LOVE IT!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful day to carry my beautiful HG purse. Givenchy Antigona in Oil Slick.


When I see this bag,  I wonder how they did this,  you know? It's like magic or something.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Coach , Central Shopper Tote


I like the way you mix and match different brands together.  It makes it more unique I think!


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> Enabler!  I already have a few other brands of red bag. I have Kate Spade, Ted Baker, Balenciaga, Marc Cross and Banana Republic bag that I can think of.
> Oh "inspired" by you and @whateve I was browsing around RM MAB bags and now I have a NWT MAB coming my way for $50 shipped ...BUT it's not red! It's Seafoam color. Do you know what year that came out?


Would need to see the lining of the bag. I believe Seafoam came out more than once. Congrats!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> Did you see there's one on the "my auctions" page?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/givenchy-antigona-small-oil-slick-leather.1028963/


Oh my, I’m gonna have to sit on my hands for a few days


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> When I see this bag,  I wonder how they did this,  you know? It's like magic or something.



Thank you!    The Oil Slick finish really is magic!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE IT!


@sunshine-mama Thank You!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## MooMooVT

houseof999 said:


> Sarcasm duly noted! I do have a red RM in tomato! I love her!
> View attachment 4741789


WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! I'm in love


----------



## houseof999

MooMooVT said:


> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA! I'm in love


The red is out of stock but there's a nice pastel blue in crock embossed leather still available. Oh btw, it's fun to turn the bag in 3D view. I love that feature to be able to see the whole shape of the bag! Try it. 
https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/prod...hel-xf19elrsa8-larimar?variant=29378989129822


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I like the way you mix and match different brands together.  It makes it more unique I think!


Thank you Sunshine ! 
Yes , I love  how the straps change the look of a bag . Almost unlimited possibilities


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I think I had never tried this combination


----------



## DrFancyFashion

This will be her first time out on the town. Gucci mini backpack


----------



## RuedeNesle

DrFancyFashion said:


> This will be her first time out on the town. Gucci mini backpack


----------



## DrFancyFashion

RuedeNesle said:


>


I was so nervous buying this bag, wasn’t sure how practical it would be!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

DrFancyFashion said:


> I was so nervous buying this bag, wasn’t sure how practical it would be!!


I think it's practical. And if not, who cares? It's a beautiful bag to add to any collection! I'm sure you'll use it more than you think! Enjoy!


----------



## Joule

I just can't get enough of this green.


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> I just can't get enough of this green.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Joule

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks, JenJBS! The color is what made it irresistible to me. First time I've ever bought a bag just for the color.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW


----------



## Iamminda

Joule said:


> I just can't get enough of this green.



This is stunning .  May I ask what bag this is?  Thanks.


----------



## Joule

Iamminda said:


> This is stunning .  May I ask what bag this is?  Thanks.


Thank you! It’s my Alaïa Arabesque Clous tote, and is my current favorite.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I think it's practical. And if not, who cares? It's a beautiful bag to add to any collection! I'm sure you'll use it more than you think! Enjoy!


When it's red, you can throw caution out the window, right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> When it's red, you can throw caution out the window, right?


Buying a red bag is never having to say you're sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

Such a great sized bag...Ergo Legacy tote.


----------



## muchstuff

For a non-structured bag person I'm really enjoying this Chanel...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha!
> I still haven't figured it out yet. I just can't seem to find any micro lipsticks, micro wallet, micro phones, and micro money and micro credit cards.


micro lippies? had a flashback—can’t recall if Merle Norman or more likely Avon in 1960s: tiny white lipsticks, maybe 3/4 to 1 inch tall? as samples. complete with their names in tiny circles on the bottom. wow.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

leechiyong said:


> I've got you covered:
> View attachment 4734870
> 
> Starbucks card underneath for reference.


good job! Pantone also did a clam-shell phone in the early 2000s little more than 1-inch square until opened. DD loved it.


----------



## muchstuff

Jbizzybeetle said:


> micro lippies? had a flashback—can’t recall if Merle Norman or more likely Avon in 1960s: tiny white lipsticks, maybe 3/4 to 1 inch tall? as samples. complete with their names in tiny circles on the bottom. wow.


It was Avon...


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


----------



## leechiyong

Jbizzybeetle said:


> good job! Pantone also did a clam-shell phone in the early 2000s little more than 1-inch square until opened. DD loved it.


Do you mean Pantech?  I may have that one too.  I clung onto that one far too long into the smartphone era.   I have a few tiny smartphones as well.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

muchstuff said:


> It was Avon...


thank you! my gran was an Avon Lady.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

leechiyong said:


> Do you mean Pantech?  I may have that one too.  I clung onto that one far too long into the smartphone era.   I have a few tiny smartphones as well.


oh, duh,  thank you.....DD kept it until it just gave up the ghost. bright metallic pink. far as I know, the only PINK thing she ever liked.


----------



## leechiyong

Jbizzybeetle said:


> oh, duh,  thank you.....DD kept it until it just gave up the ghost. bright metallic pink. far as I know, the only PINK thing she ever liked.


I can't blame her; it was a great phone!  I was only (grudgingly) convinced to give it up a few months after the mic stopped working.


----------



## muchstuff

Jbizzybeetle said:


> thank you! my gran was an Avon Lady.


I remember the Avon lady from my childhood. Loved those cute little lippies!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too



I like this color a lot — and the front zipped pocket


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> I like this color a lot — and the front zipped pocket


Thanks! Me too


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


>


Me too!  @DrFancyFashion that is one stunning beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

Bottega Veneta Pouch (and necklace)


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


Oh the name of the color definitely  describes the beautiful color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4744013


That's a cool pic....like you're in a jungle!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Bottega Veneta Pouch (and necklace)


I  your hair!!!
And the bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Longchamp, disposable paper towel mask, and a protein drink in case I get thirsty.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, disposable paper towel mask, and a protein drink in case I get thirsty.


did you make your mask with hair ties and a paper towel?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> did you make your mask with hair ties and a paper towel?


No. The elastic was purchased from Amazon.
The mask has coffee filter and a cut up shirt in it. That way I could just toss it.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> No. The elastic was purchased from Amazon.
> The mask has coffee filter and a cut up shirt in it. That way I could just toss it.


clever....my mum made ours out of cotton but it has no filter. We dont have to wear masks in New Zealand but some are wearing for themselves which is good. Since we dont have any new cases here and only about 1500 or so reported,  we are a just a little bit more relaxed but still Im cleaning down my counters and hand sanitizing all the time.... and trying to social distance.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> clever....my mum made ours out of cotton but it has no filter. We dont have to wear masks in New Zealand but some are wearing for themselves which is good. Since we dont have any new cases here and only about 1500 or so reported,  we are a just a little bit more relaxed but still Im cleaning down my counters and hand sanitizing all the time.... and trying to social distance.


That is really nice that NZ has only that many cases! 
And it definitely is better to err on the side of caution imo.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, disposable paper towel mask, and a protein drink in case I get thirsty.



I really adore this bag and would get the regular size with the long handles (except the inside of my purse Is too chaotic/messy to be out on display )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I really adore this bag and would get the regular size with the long handles (except the inside of my purse Is too chaotic/messy to be out on display )


Thank you! I make sure to use it only when I know I don't have to carry any cr#p inside!


----------



## Venessa84

Boats and bags...loving this combo! LV twist was my companion today while purchasing our first sailboat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4744133
> 
> Boats and bags...loving this combo! LV twist was my companion today while purchasing our first sailboat.


Your B + B are both beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4744133
> 
> Boats and bags...loving this combo! LV twist was my companion today while purchasing our first sailboat.


  "Woman overboard!" 
I love the bag and whole picture!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a cool pic....like you're in a jungle!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> I  your hair!!!
> And the bag too!


 Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 06 or 07


----------



## RT1

Fantastic bag and picture!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4744133
> 
> Boats and bags...loving this combo! LV twist was my companion today while purchasing our first sailboat.


love the bag with the boat....good for you! I’d make a lousy crew member but a great passenger!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, disposable paper towel mask, and a protein drink in case I get thirsty.



This is a really cool handbag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RTone said:


> This is a really cool handbag!


Thank you!


----------



## Just.Stine

3.1 Phillip Lim “Edie Bow”


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4744013



The frogs are adorable!  Great pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, disposable paper towel mask, and a protein drink in case I get thirsty.



Very cute! And will be a great bag for the 4th of July!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM 06 or 07
> View attachment 4744612



The color of the bag is lovely!   You're flowers are beautiful! Brilliant staging as always!  Ang that frog charm looks like it belongs with those flowers.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The color of the bag is lovely!   You're flowers are beautiful! Brilliant staging as always!  Ang that frog charm looks like it belongs with those flowers.


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The frogs are adorable!  Great pic!


Thanks! I've always loved frogs and toads!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 06 or 07
> View attachment 4744612



The frog charm is so cute!  And I love the color of your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> The frog charm is so cute!  And I love the color of your bag.


Thanks so much! I just got the frog charm yesterday and didn't even notice it has a little zippered compartment on the back until today haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I've always loved frogs and toads!


Because everyone knows they are the princes!!!


----------



## shoemetheworld

My pochette accessoires is always in heavy rotation in the spring/summer. Getting additional chains/straps from Amazon and Etsy has been a game changer!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Your B + B are both beautiful!



Thank you Sunshine!!



RuedeNesle said:


> "Woman overboard!"
> I love the bag and whole picture!



Aww you’re too kind! Thank you!! 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> love the bag with the boat....good for you! I’d make a lousy crew member but a great passenger!



Thank you!  I’m going to be a lousy crew member too...I’m just going for the ride and free drinks! [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4744013


Frog ❤️!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Bag in Blush.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Bag in Blush.


Love this blush color in the smooshy looking leather.  So pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Drawstring Bag in Blush.


Pretty colour!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this blush color in the smooshy looking leather.  So pretty!



Thank you!  Carrying the smooshy leather is lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Pretty colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


Lovely color Gittglam!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## muchstuff

Test drove my Sling 12 by The Row...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Test drove my Sling 12 by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4745722


That bag look huge but its leather looks like butter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> That bag look huge but its leather looks like butter.


Did someone say butter?
I love bags made out of butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4745543
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


Wow the patina is a perfect golden honey!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4745429


Wow the flowers!!!! Nice bag too!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> That bag look huge but its leather looks like butter.


I don't find it that big honestly. The measurements for these bags don't reflect the way they carry at all.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Did someone say butter?
> I love bags made out of butter!


You'd love this one!


----------



## muchstuff

@Narnanz here it is compared to the BV baseball hobo, it's actually a bit smaller when worn.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> You'd love this one!


I do indeed!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> @Narnanz here it is compared to the BV baseball hobo, it's actually a bit smaller when worn.
> View attachment 4745795


oh wow...Love Love Love it.....
Im really tempted with a Alexander Wang Morgan bag....but its black and needs a bit of love...but cheap.
Sort of the hobo style. 
Are they best carried over the arm or hand held or do they do ok over the shoulder?


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> oh wow...Love Love Love it.....
> Im really tempted with a Alexander Wang Morgan bag....but its black and needs a bit of love...but cheap.
> Sort of the hobo style.
> Are they best carried over the arm or hand held or do they do ok over the shoulder?


Which, the Sling? The Sling 12 is a shoulder bag but can also be hand carried. The Sling 15 has a longer strap and can be worn cross body. I have one of each, the leather on the Sling 15 is pebbled, haven't posted pics of her yet.


----------



## muchstuff

@Narnanz I used to collect AW bags a few years ago for a short time. Loved a lot of his earlier bags, not familiar with his newer collections. Keep in mine that as cool as those studs look they add quite a bit of weight to the bags!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> @Narnanz I used to collect AW bags a few years ago for a short time. Loved a lot of his earlier bags, not familiar with his newer collections. Keep in mine that as cool as those studs look they add quite a bit of weight to the bags!


yes I have a diego which I havent got round to using much yet due to Covid....but just love the bag even if its black.
The morgan on the site has a really worn shoulder strap which is concerning me so I might pass. I can fix a rip in the lining but not worn leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> yes I have a diego which I havent got round to using much yet due to Covid....but just love the bag even if its black.
> The morgan on the site has a really worn shoulder strap which is concerning me so I might pass. I can fix a rip in the lining but not worn leather.


Plus there are enough of them still around I think.


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday on the boat (not in the water yet) with the Chanel Vanity 

And today food shopping with the Trendy CC 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is it crazy that I change bags just to go food shopping?


----------



## muchstuff

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4745849
> 
> Yesterday on the boat (not in the water yet) with the Chanel Vanity
> 
> And today food shopping with the Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745850
> 
> Is it crazy that I change bags just to go food shopping?


I change them to go downstairs .


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> I change them to go downstairs .


I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> I change them to go downstairs .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4745849
> 
> Yesterday on the boat (not in the water yet) with the Chanel Vanity
> 
> And today food shopping with the Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745850
> 
> Is it crazy that I change bags just to go food shopping?


Beautiful bags, especially the trendy! I'm a bit jealous of the grocery store - I haven't seen a local store that well-stocked in a long time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4745429


I’m not sure if I look more at the purse or your garden and garden decor!  Lol


----------



## Shelby33

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4745849
> 
> Yesterday on the boat (not in the water yet) with the Chanel Vanity
> 
> And today food shopping with the Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745850
> 
> Is it crazy that I change bags just to go food shopping?


No, I do it all the time!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> I’m not sure if I look more at the purse or your garden and garden decor!  Lol


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow the flowers!!!! Nice bag too!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote '08
(I seem to be stuck in time when it comes to bags and also oddly drawn to black in the spring)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote '08
> (I seem to be stuck in time when it comes to bags and also oddly drawn to black in the spring)
> View attachment 4746156


All those beautiful flowers are making that black look so shiny and luscious !


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> All those beautiful flowers are making that black look so shiny and luscious !


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote '08
> (I seem to be stuck in time when it comes to bags and also oddly drawn to black in the spring)
> View attachment 4746156



Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## vivy_tran

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4745849
> 
> Yesterday on the boat (not in the water yet) with the Chanel Vanity
> 
> And today food shopping with the Trendy CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745850
> 
> Is it crazy that I change bags just to go food shopping?


Absolutely love your trendy!! Is it in the small size? I’m looking to get one in black


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote '08
> (I seem to be stuck in time when it comes to bags and also oddly drawn to black in the spring)
> View attachment 4746156



This is very nice .  I first found out about this brand last year and I love that most/all of their bags have outside zipped pockets and the colors are so pretty.  One of these days, I may get one (Dylan hobo).


----------



## Venessa84

muchstuff said:


> I change them to go downstairs .



Oh good it’s not just me...hahaha



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Beautiful bags, especially the trendy! I'm a bit jealous of the grocery store - I haven't seen a local store that well-stocked in a long time!



Thank you hun! I should’ve taken a pic in the milk aisle...it was barren.



Shelby33 said:


> No, I do it all the time!



Good! I’m feeling better about this...lol 



vivy_tran said:


> Absolutely love your trendy!! Is it in the small size? I’m looking to get one in black



Thank you!! It is the small size...great size for this bag. You’ll love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote '08
> (I seem to be stuck in time when it comes to bags and also oddly drawn to black in the spring)
> View attachment 4746156


I used to have this bag, kinda sorry I sold it.


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> I used to have this bag, kinda sorry I sold it.


It's a great bag, I swear I could roll it up into a ball if I wanted to!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This is very nice .  I first found out about this brand last year and I love that most/all of their bags have outside zipped pockets and the colors are so pretty.  One of these days, I may get one (Dylan hobo).


I don't know much about any of their recent bags, but the older bags are amazing, very nice leather.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!


Thanks Jen!!


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> It's a great bag, I swear I could roll it up into a ball if I wanted to!


I remember really liking the leather...


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> All those beautiful flowers are making that black look so shiny and luscious !



This may be why you're drawn to black bags in spring, @Shelby33  They look stunning against the bright spring colors.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This may be why you're drawn to black bags in spring, @Shelby33  They look stunning against the bright spring colors.


Haha maybe! I go for color in the winter but in the spring and summer I just want black!


----------



## lenarmc

Carried a Coach wristlet to the nail salon. I NEVER carry a handbag inside when I get my nails done. Too many chemicals. It fits my phone, card case 4-ring keyholder, pen, mask, and stun gun. I hooked my hand sanitizer on the side.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today:
> I chose a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about ruining it. The color is more of a deep burgandy red, but I think it looks like a red in this picture.
> I painted the  orange areas.  I think I will repaint it though.


Great paint job, such a beautiful contrast!!!! Love the scarf too!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> I just thought  the strawberry almond milk looked pretty with the bandeau on this purse.


Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.


Beautiful, lovely color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Shelby33

I promised my cat I would post this too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I would call this look " refreshingly  edgy"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Great paint job, such a beautiful contrast!!!! Love the scarf too!


Thank you cheidel!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4746858
> 
> I promised my cat I would post this too.
> View attachment 4746859



Your garden is so lovely! So is the bag. Gotta love the kitty photo bombs...   Especially when the cat is that beautiful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.   Love this design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.   Love this design!


Just love this cutie!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Just love this cutie!



Thank you, SM!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4746858
> 
> I promised my cat I would post this too.
> View attachment 4746859


Your cat is _working it_


----------



## MaseratiMomma

DOLCE & GABANA Sicily Medium
Dauphine Rosa Shocking


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> Your cat is _working it_


Yes as she always is, or thinks she is!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Your garden is so lovely! So is the bag. Gotta love the kitty photo bombs...   Especially when the cat is that beautiful!!!


Thanks! I think this is the first picture I've gotten of her where her ears aren't back and looking at me with an *attitude*


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I think this is the first picture I've gotten of her where her ears aren't back and looking at me with an *attitude*




LOL!    Have yet to meet a feline without serious Cattitude!


----------



## Narnanz

Second day out with a longer strap is my new to me Balenciaga First in Raisin.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I would call this look " refreshingly  edgy"!


Thank you for the great compliment , Sunshine


----------



## scrpo83

Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

today


----------



## tatertot

Narnanz said:


> Second day out with a longer strap is my new to me Balenciaga First in Raisin.



Gorgeous! Love your little Lagon CP

I broke out little Miss Marmont for a ride yesterday. We had to stop for a matcha while we were out


----------



## TotinScience

Parisian charm on a trip to a dentist lol. Stephanie Cesaire's OG Neosellier.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki (my favorite Nikki) but ALSO, can you find the cat?


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki (my favorite Nikki) but ALSO, can you find the cat?
> View attachment 4747836


I see her, sneaky girl .


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> I see her, sneaky girl .


She is! Her hobby is startling me. The more drinks I spill, the more points she gets.


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> She is! Her hobby is startling me. The more drinks I spill, the more points she gets.


----------



## Just.Stine

Becksøndergaard bag


----------



## *Jenn*

Black michael kors selma


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Ferragamo today.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo today.


Leather looks lovely and that colour .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Leather looks lovely and that colour .



Thank you!   Ferragamo leather is excellent! And the color...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo today.



Gorgeous!  Between yours and Narnanz’s Bbag, someone needs to get me a purple fainting couch asap


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Between yours and Narnanz’s Bbag, someone needs to get me a purple fainting couch asap



Thank you!   One purple fainting couch, as requested.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   One purple fainting couch, as requested.



Thank You


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still with the Prada, I couldn't love this bag more!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda @JenJBS @RuedeNesle 
Can I just get _a_ fainting couch?
So many beautiful bags!!! So many!!!
I love your purple Ferragamo JenJBS!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda @JenJBS @RuedeNesle
> Can I just get _a_ fainting couch?
> So many beautiful bags!!! So many!!!
> I love your purple Ferragamo JenJBS!



Here's a couple for you to choose from, Sunshine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Here's a couple for you to choose from, Sunshine.


Thank you Jen! I'll choose the yellow one!


----------



## tenKrat

Massaccesi Modena Midi


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> Second day out with a longer strap is my new to me Balenciaga First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747595


I love this color!


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> Parisian charm on a trip to a dentist lol. Stephanie Cesaire's OG Neosellier.


What a cool-looking bag! I've been thinking of buying a Cesaire (the Marisa) now for awhile. What do you think about the quality of the bag?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Everyday


----------



## missconvy

Cotopaxi Bataan fanny pack and Longchamp small (lunchbox)


----------



## TotinScience

samfalstaff said:


> What a cool-looking bag! I've been thinking of buying a Cesaire (the Marisa) now for awhile. What do you think about the quality of the bag?


I got it pre-owned but in a pretty good condition! Since I don't know how long it was owned for, I can't yet speak of it's durability . It IS a cool summer bag though! I would refer you to a fantastic SC expert @southernbelle43 who has some very sexy bags of theirs for a more detailed expertise!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> What a cool-looking bag! I've been thinking of buying a Cesaire (the Marisa) now for awhile. What do you think about the quality of the bag?


I have two Cesaire bags, the Ode in Petrol and the Bahia in cognac.  Both bags are A++ quality. The stitching is perfect, the leather is perfect. There are 3-4 other styles I would buy in an instant if I could find them on sale.  They are more expensive than I want to pay right now.


----------



## Shelby33

Wow I didn't realize I really shoved this in there. Was in a hurry because neighbor was about to walk by. 
RM 07


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Wow I didn't realize I really shoved this in there. Was in a hurry because neighbor was about to walk by.
> RM 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748701



Great pic!  Doesn't look rushed at all.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Great pic!  Doesn't look rushed at all.


Thanks! But the bad is all squashed hahaha


----------



## Shelby33

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still with the Prada, I couldn't love this bag more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748157


I love this bag!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Casual Friday 


BURBERRY Tote bag Blue plaid


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


I just want to squeeze this bag


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Narnanz said:


> Second day out with a longer strap is my new to me Balenciaga First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747595


These colors together!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo today.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I just want to squeeze this bag



 Thank you!   It is very squeezable!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have two Cesaire bags, the Ode in Petrol and the Bahia in cognac.  Both bags are A++ quality. The stitching is perfect, the leather is perfect. There are 3-4 other styles I would buy in an instant if I could find them on sale.  They are more expensive than I want to pay right now.


Oh crap I shouldn't have looked...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Oh crap I shouldn't have looked...


Misery loves company. TotinScience lured me into  buying a bag about 10 minutes ago!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Misery loves company. TotinScience lured me into  buying a bag about 10 minutes ago!!


Hah what did you buy? Seriously, I shouldn't have looked.There are at least three or four Cesaire bags I'd buy. Where do you see them pre-loved?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Wow I didn't realize I really shoved this in there. Was in a hurry because neighbor was about to walk by.
> RM 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748701


The flowers!!!the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


So delectable!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Hah what did you buy? Seriously, I shouldn't have looked.There are at least three or four Cesaire bags I'd buy. Where do you see them pre-loved?


Finding one pre loved has been impossible.  I bought one from a fellow TPF member because it was too small for her.  And I bought the other when Cesaire had a sale.  
The bag I bought today is a red Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny from Fashionphile.  They had a ridiculously low price on a like new bag.


----------



## jbags07

Took my medium Nero Veneta for some BBQ with DH today....


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Parisian charm on a trip to a dentist lol. Stephanie Cesaire's OG Neosellier.


Wow


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo today.


That color and that leather!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   One purple fainting couch, as requested.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


Love the quilts. The leather looks so yummy


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Oh crap I shouldn't have looked...


----------



## Venessa84

Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Venessa84 said:


> Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749037


And now I’m craving CFA, or the Dior bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Took my medium Nero Veneta for some BBQ with DH today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749017


Veneta on fire! I love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749037


This blue is soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My old but hot orange KS bag needed to cool down with a little blue(more like navy)!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the quilts. The leather looks so yummy



Thank you!  It is!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My old but hot orange KS bag needed to cool down with a little blue(more like navy)!



Very fun and cheerful bag, and pic!  Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> That color and that leather!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Took my medium Nero Veneta for some BBQ with DH today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749017



Great shot!   Very clever staging!   And, of course, that BV leather...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So delectable!!!



Thank you, SM!


----------



## jbags07

Venessa84 said:


> Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749037


I have this bag in black and its pretty, but in this blue!   Its absolutely stunning


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> The flowers!!!the bag!


I need to fix that birdbath so water will stay in it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Very fun and cheerful bag, and pic!  Thanks!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have two Cesaire bags, the Ode in Petrol and the Bahia in cognac.  Both bags are A++ quality. The stitching is perfect, the leather is perfect. There are 3-4 other styles I would buy in an instant if I could find them on sale.  They are more expensive than I want to pay right now.


Yes, the cost is mostly the reason why I hesitate. Glad to hear about the quality. I've seen your Ode and it is stunning. I think the Marisa is in the same bubble-style leather. There's only one left in stock in cognac color. I guess when someone finally buys up the last one, my decision has been made for me. Until then, I just look and admire.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wow I didn't realize I really shoved this in there. Was in a hurry because neighbor was about to walk by.
> RM 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748701


That leather!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> My old but hot orange KS bag needed to cool down with a little blue(more like navy)!


That twilly goes so well with the bag. Very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> That twilly goes so well with the bag. Very pretty!


Thank you.  I love pairing orange with navy.


----------



## TotinScience

muchstuff said:


> Hah what did you buy? Seriously, I shouldn't have looked.There are at least three or four Cesaire bags I'd buy. Where do you see them pre-loved?


I got mine off Poshmark totally by chance - it wouldn't come up on a regular search, but I saw it via google images lol. Pre-owned Cesaires are super rare it seems!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Finding one pre loved has been impossible.  I bought one from a fellow TPF member because it was too small for her.  And I bought the other when Cesaire had a sale.
> The bag I bought today is a red Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny from Fashionphile.  They had a ridiculously low price on a like new bag.


Sometimes you get lucky! There's a Titi on eBay, says like new but the pics are terrible...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stephanie-...653686?hash=item3b060e0976:g:1wcAAOSwyTdasDRz


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> I got mine off Poshmark totally by chance - it wouldn't come up on a regular search, but I saw it via google images lol. Pre-owned Cesaires are super rare it seems!


See my reply to @southernbelle43 , one only on eBay...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Sometimes you get lucky! There's a Titi on eBay, says like new but the pics are terrible...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stephanie-...653686?hash=item3b060e0976:g:1wcAAOSwyTdasDRz


I saw that one, but the pictures scared me. That leather looks rough!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I saw that one, but the pictures scared me. That leather looks rough!


Pics are so bad I can't tell...


----------



## Venessa84

MaseratiMomma said:


> And now I’m craving CFA, or the Dior bag



Thank you!! I’m a huge fan of their spicy chicken sandwiches. 



Sunshine mama said:


> This blue is soooo pretty!



Thank you!! I love my blue bags.



jbags07 said:


> I have this bag in black and its pretty, but in this blue!   Its absolutely stunning



Thank you...we’re bag cousins. The black is gorgeous too! I love this bag!!


----------



## EMDOC

My super delicious Bottega Veneta pouch in Cammello !


----------



## JenJBS

EMDOC said:


> View attachment 4749335
> 
> 
> My super delicious Bottega Veneta pouch in Cammello !



Great pic!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That leather!!


Nothing like that stonewashed leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My old but hot orange KS bag needed to cool down with a little blue(more like navy)!


Wow this is so pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749037



This blue is gorgeous!   Btw — It’s amazing that your DD is already old enough for dance recitals. Seems like just yesterday that she was like 1 or 2 years old.  Time flies!


----------



## ksuromax

Venessa84 said:


> Ran out to pick up my daughter’s outfit for her dance recital she won’t get to have and picked up some lunch from Chick Fil A with the Dioraddict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749037


Faaabulous blue!!  



EMDOC said:


> View attachment 4749335
> 
> 
> My super delicious Bottega Veneta pouch in Cammello !


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Blackout mini City


----------



## Just.Stine

My “Amazone”


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This blue is gorgeous!   Btw — It’s amazing that your DD is already old enough for dance recitals. Seems like just yesterday that she was like 1 or 2 years old.  Time flies!



Thank you!!

Time sure is flying. She’s 3 now and loves to dance. 



ksuromax said:


> Faaabulous blue!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Wow this is so pretty!!


Thank you Shelby!


----------



## jblended

@Sunshine mama Just want to say that your posts all over the forums always make me smile. Always polite and positive in your tone.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## Shelby33

jblended said:


> @Sunshine mama Just want to say that your posts all over the forums always make me smile. Always polite and positive in your tone.


Yes she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Second day out with a longer strap is my new to me Balenciaga First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747595


I love your strap! And of course the bags!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo today.


It's so gorgeous, you must get a lot of second looks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my Coach today to run errands.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Coach today to run errands.


That is such a pretty color and I love the charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> That is such a pretty color and I love the charm!


Thank you! I'm feeling a little spicy today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Coach today to run errands.



I  this bag.  

PS Guess you are sweet and spicy today


----------



## Iamminda

jblended said:


> @Sunshine mama Just want to say that your posts all over the forums always make me smile. Always polite and positive in your tone.





Shelby33 said:


> Yes she is a sweetheart!



100% agree


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> It's so gorgeous, you must get a lot of second looks!



Thank you, Shelby!   Yeah, a few... But since I've only had it while most people are staying home for Shelter in Place it will probably get more once things are more normal. Only a couple of my co-workers have seen it.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Pics are so bad I can't tell...



When pics are so bad you can't really tell the condition of the bag/leather it makes me think that might have been intentional... Automatic 'Nope!' from me on the item.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Coach today to run errands.



Beautiful bag!  Cute charm!   Your pictures are always so light, and airy, and lovely!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> When pics are so bad you can't really tell the condition of the bag/leather it makes me think that might have been intentional... Automatic 'Nope!' from me on the item.


I went back and looked again can't tell a thing really...I'll pass too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this bag.
> 
> PS Guess you are sweet and spicy today


Hahaha! Thank you.  I like that...sweet and spicy... kinda sounds like Chinese food too, I guess I must be hungry!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Cute charm!   Your pictures are always so light, and airy, and lovely!


Thank you Jen!!! That means a lot coming from someone with beautiful bags AND pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> @Sunshine mama Just want to say that your posts all over the forums always make me smile. Always polite and positive in your tone.


Awwww!!! Thank YOU for your kind words!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Yes she is a sweetheart!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4749718


Soooo pretty Shelby!!!
Are those roses?


----------



## JenJBS

Taking my Ted Baker heart bag in black on the weekly grocery store run.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Today’s passenger is my chloe Aby !


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Taking my Ted Baker heart bag in black on the weekly grocery store run.


There's something very cool about combining a sweet heart shape with the edginess of all black!  It gives me the "I'm sweet but don't mess with me" vibe.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> There's something very cool about combining a sweet heart shape with the edginess of all black!  It gives me the "I'm sweet but don't mess with me" vibe.



Perfect description.  I was trying to think of a way to express that, but couldn't find the words - and you say it so brilliantly.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty Shelby!!!
> Are those roses?


Thanks! Yes they are roses! That one is Westerland.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

About to go out for a friends bday. Carrying my new Dior saddle. I’m just hoping no one spills a drink on her.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My old but hot orange KS bag needed to cool down with a little blue(more like navy)!


Very pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle dylan medium tote
Softest leather ever


----------



## Shelby33

lvuittonaddict said:


> About to go out for a friends bday. Carrying my new Dior saddle. I’m just hoping no one spills a drink on her.


I love your outfit!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch



Brilliant staging!   Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I love your outfit!!


Looks like it could be one of your gardens!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.


Oh those strawberry sandwich cut deliciousness! 
And the MG Circle bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh those strawberry sponge sandwich cut deliciousness!
> And the MG Circle bag!!


Heheehehehe. Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch


I love this picture K .  So lovely


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.



Delish — bag and sandwiches


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love this picture K .  So lovely


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Brilliant staging!   Gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Delish — bag and sandwiches


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch


Such a gorgeous bag in black, and the staging is


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.


Both the sandwich and the bag look delicious   Beautiful staging


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Taking my Ted Baker heart bag in black on the weekly grocery store run.


Love the heart shape in black!  And with the so black hardware too


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag in black, and the staging is


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks like it could be one of your gardens!


I didn't think of that but you're right!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.


Wait a minute there are strawberry sandwiches??? How did you make them? The bag is really pretty, love the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Both the sandwich and the bag look delicious   Beautiful staging


Thank you. Yes! Both are delish!!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love the heart shape in black!  And with the so black hardware too



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur Gavriel Circle crossbody.



Another beautiful bag and beautiful pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Wait a minute there are strawberry sandwiches??? How did you make them? The bag is really pretty, love the color!


Thank you. My DD put together some potato bread from Costco, strawberries, and whipped cream. That's it!


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff Matinee “Mattie” in Stonewash Blue


----------



## muchstuff

annaversary said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Matinee “Mattie” in Stonewash Blue


Love the colour!


----------



## Joule

Do the bags under my eyes count as the bags I'm wearing today? They're large, violet, and look like they're hobo-style.

I also have some pretty stubborn saddle bags that insist on being worn every day, no matter what. Those should count, too.

(Sorry, I didn't get much sleep. And I'm here all week.)


----------



## muchstuff

Joule said:


> Do the bags under my eyes count as the bags I'm wearing today? They're large, violet, and look like they're hobo-style.
> 
> I also have some pretty stubborn saddle bags that insist on being worn every day, no matter what. Those should count, too.
> 
> (Sorry, I didn't get much sleep. And I'm here all week.)


----------



## Addicted to bags

On my way to Costco with my mask and gloves in my LC mini LP.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> On my way to Costco with my mask and gloves in my LC mini LP.
> 
> View attachment 4751658


You look so elegant in that gray(dark khaki?) dress and the silver accents! I love those colors together.
Have a safe and fun shopping at Costco!
Oh, and you have 2 watches on!!!!! I didn't know you wore 2 watches!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so elegant in that gray(dark khaki?) dress and the silver accents! I love those colors together.
> Have a safe and fun shopping at Costco!
> Oh, and you have 2 watches on!!!!! I didn't know you wore 2 watches!


Thank you Smama , it's a gray dress. Yeah, Costco is a bit wild on some days.
Haha, yes I now wear my Fitbit and the Apple Watch I got last year. Both have different uses so I have the dopey double watch look


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you Smama , it's a gray dress. Yeah, Costco is a bit wild on some days.
> Haha, yes I now wear my Fitbit and the Apple Watch I got last year. Both have different uses so I have the dopey double watch look


I love how confident you are! Only if I can wear 2 bags at the same time.  I'm a little too shy to do that yet, and I'm not talking about the multi pochette style or the big bag/micro bag style either.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how confident you are! Only if I can wear 2 bags at the same time.  I'm a little too shy to do that yet, and I'm not talking about the multi pochette style or the big bag/micro bag style either.


You could wear two crossbody bags, bandolier style


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> On my way to Costco with my mask and gloves in my LC mini LP.
> 
> View attachment 4751658



You look so nice from head to toe .  (I have never dressed so nice for Costco before ).  And I like your double watch idea — genius. Just yesterday, I came across some watches that I never wear anymore since I started wearing an Apple Watch a few years back.  Maybe once I get new batteries for them, I can start wearing them in addition to the Apple watch.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. My DD put together some potato bread from Costco, strawberries, and whipped cream. That's it!


I made some! But I used angel food cake! Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Matinee “Mattie” in Stonewash Blue


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751690



Oh my, so pretty .  These flowers are the perfect backdrop for your RM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751690


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> You could wear two crossbody bags, bandolier style


Great idea!


----------



## JenJBS

My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> You look so nice from head to toe .  (I have never dressed so nice for Costco before ).  And I like your double watch idea — genius. Just yesterday, I came across some watches that I never wear anymore since I started wearing an Apple Watch a few years back.  Maybe once I get new batteries for them, I can start wearing them in addition to the Apple watch.


Hi Minda! Why thank you for the compliment 
The double watch idea is good, but the one on your dominant hand should be a little smaller or thinner as it can get in your way. It takes a few days to get used to. But at least you get use out of your other watches, lol. Have a great Monday!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

FENDI Petit 3Jours
Calfskin Pink


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my Coach today to run errands.


Really adorable!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch


Very cool pic!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751690





JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.


I'm gonna have to get brave enough to step outside my car.... up my game in picture taking to try to be like y’all


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.



This is such a cool picture of your beautiful clutch .  Where/what is this?  I see the metal bolts/wood blocks but can’t figure out what it is .  My little inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## southernbelle43

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Minda! Why thank you for the compliment
> The double watch idea is good, but the one on your dominant hand should be a little smaller or thinner as it can get in your way. It takes a few days to get used to. But at least you get use out of your other watches, lol. Have a great Monday!


Wow love the black and white photo. Great staging.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4751773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Petit 3Jours
> Calfskin Pink



Lovely color!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I'm gonna have to get brave enough to step outside my car.... up my game in picture taking to try to be like y’all



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cool picture of your beautiful clutch .  Where/what is this?  I see the metal bolts/wood blocks but can’t figure out what it is .  My little inquiring mind wants to know.



Thank you, Minda! 

Our office is a historic landmark building. Used to be a carriage house. That is on the upper level, that used to be the hay loft. Because it is a historic landmark they had to keep as much of the original architecture as possible, including the beams and metal bolts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4751773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Petit 3Jours
> Calfskin Pink


Love this bag! ( have one in red)


----------



## Sunshine mama

My painted bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bags.



Great work on the bag!   Lovely pic!


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> I'm gonna have to get brave enough to step outside my car.... up my game in picture taking to try to be like y’all


I just have to hide in my back yard to do it so my family will stop questioning my sanity.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, so pretty .  These flowers are the perfect backdrop for your RM.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bags.


Beautiful photo and bag!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bags.


You never cease to amaze us with your bags and creativity. Keep them coming!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bags.



Beautiful pair.  I love how you painted the bag charm too.  Was the part you painted previously beige/tan?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> I just have to hide in my back yard to do it so my family will stop questioning my sanity.


Well your backyard is beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Winter’sJoy said:


> You never cease to amaze us with your bags and creativity. Keep them coming!



+100


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I just have to hide in my back yard to do it so my family will stop questioning my sanity.


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> Well your backyard is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## janetaz

Chanel reissue 227, GHW


----------



## B4GBuff

For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!


----------



## MKB0925

Coach Sullivan Hobo in Milk


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Great work on the bag!   Lovely pic!


Thank you.



Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful photo and bag!!!


Thank you Shelby.



Winter’sJoy said:


> You never cease to amaze us with your bags and creativity. Keep them coming!


Awwww, shucks thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pair.  I love how you painted the bag charm too.  Was the part you painted previously beige/tan?


Thank you. And yes. it was. And I also painted the lines, although not very straight. I was initially very careful, and then I thought, what the heck, let's just get it over with. 



JenJBS said:


> +100


----------



## Shelby33

RM 08


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs, The Soiree.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs, The Soiree.


I like that MJ bag with your checkered shirt JenJBS!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> RM 08
> View attachment 4752387


I hope your family understands that all this picture taking is helping your sanity, as well as a few other people’s!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I like that MJ bag with your checkered shirt JenJBS!



Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

The boy convinced me to take him shopping on a rainy day, so I put my bag in his lap


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> The boy convinced me to take him shopping on a rainy day, so I put my bag in his lap
> View attachment 4752677



Seems fair.


----------



## EMDOC

JenJBS said:


> Great pic!



Thank you


----------



## EMDOC

B4GBuff said:


> For today... first time I had her out since I bought her!! Now that restrictions are starting to relax and we can go out...
> LV Vavin PM in vison. Love the buttery leather on this bag and while some think the strap is too long to wear one shoulder single strap I find I like where it hits on my hip mostly because its not a stiff bag so it kinda molds to me LOL. It works great cross body and double short strap too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752144



Fabulous color


----------



## More bags

MaseratiMomma said:


> The boy convinced me to take him shopping on a rainy day, so I put my bag in his lap
> View attachment 4752677


Love it! Fabulous red interior of your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4753314



Wow, this is quite an exciting action shot. What is going on there under the truck there?


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this is quite an exciting action shot. What is going on there under the truck there?


I don't know, my son is always doing something I "wouldn't understand" lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## inkfade

My Marc Jacobs small summer traveler tote. Love this bag so much!!!


----------



## Nathaliya01

My beloved little PRADA superstar (not sure of the model name) Bought it in Bicester Village about 3 years ago  Perfect for today's errands run and for a nice walk with my finance 


	

		
			
		

		
	
  @monogrammed4you


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> I hope your family understands that all this picture taking is helping your sanity, as well as a few other people’s!!!


----------



## Molly0

Little old “Holt Renfrew” lambskin from the 1970’s that is now donning a RM strap. (Actually 2 of them.)


----------



## samfalstaff

Trip to the post office with my Hammitt Nash wristlet


----------



## Kimbashop

My Massaccesi Modena and BV Nodini.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs, The Soiree.


Very cute with your top!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My Massaccesi Modena and BV Nodini.
> View attachment 4754237



Bag Twin! Such a beautiful Nodini!   And the purple lining on your MM bag matches it perfectly!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Very cute with your top!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin! Such a beautiful Nodini!  And the purple lining on your MM bag matches it perfectly!


Thank you! yes, indeed! I love your purple Nodini. And the lilac lining from MM is one of my favorite linings of any bag, ever. It makes me smile every time I open or unzip the bag.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me purple Ergo Pocket Zip just completed her rehab.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Narnanz said:


> New to me purple Ergo Pocket Zip just completed her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754249


Cute ride!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS 24/24 29
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## Narnanz

MaseratiMomma said:


> Cute ride!


yeah...shes really flash...need to run her thru the car wash.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Narnanz said:


> yeah...shes really flash...need to run her thru the car wash.


Just make sure to remove ALL of your personal belongings out of the baskets first


----------



## muchstuff

She's here and she's lovely...significant difference between the GM and PM sizewise...


----------



## Kimbashop

can't wait to see modshots with this size. Gorgeous color and leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> can't wait to see modshots with this size. Gorgeous color and leather.


It's a lot smaller, colour's TDF, do I keep them both or sell the GM...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> It's a lot smaller, colour's TDF, do I keep them both or sell the GM...


I’ve never been able to give up bags, unless it’s to give them to my daughters..... I say keep


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve never been able to give up bags, unless it’s to give them to my daughters..... I say keep


Wallet says sell ...I'll have to think on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> can't wait to see modshots with this size. Gorgeous color and leather.


Here's a comparison pic...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> Here's a comparison pic...
> View attachment 4754343


 I know your reaction to the GM was that it was too big, maybe try again and see if you have that same reaction? Either way, you’ll still have a great bag!


----------



## muchstuff

MaseratiMomma said:


> I know your reaction to the GM was that it was too big, maybe try again and see if you have that same reaction? Either way, you’ll still have a great bag!


Thanks, I've been trying them both and the GM is a tad bit too big, sadly. The PM is effortless and JUST big enough. This is when I really wish I was a few inches taller .


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> New to me purple Ergo Pocket Zip just completed her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754249


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> New to me purple Ergo Pocket Zip just completed her rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754249



This one is very pretty — I don’t believe there are a lot of older (even current) Coach bags in purple, you are lucky to find one in a great style like this.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> She's here and she's lovely...significant difference between the GM and PM sizewise...
> 
> View attachment 4754310


Wow, this bag is glowing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 4753808


Are those flowers from one of your gardens?


----------



## Christofle

muchstuff said:


> She's here and she's lovely...significant difference between the GM and PM sizewise...



Gorgeous marwari, albeit you are right about the GM, which is absolutely massive. The PM is also more structured, which gives it a bit of a different look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve never been able to give up bags, unless it’s to give them to my daughters..... I say keep


Are your daughters purse girls?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Are those flowers from one of your gardens?


Yes, it's an antique rose called "Unique Panache".


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, it's an antique rose called "Unique Panache".


I love them. Your bag is pretty too, looking all relaxed!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> She's here and she's lovely...significant difference between the GM and PM sizewise...
> 
> View attachment 4754310


that was quick! She looks beautiful!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Are your daughters purse girls?


Not as much as I hoped they would be, but there is still time LOL
The 16 y/o is a little hippie and pretty bohemian. She uses a cloth hobo I bought her off the streets of New Orleans more than any Coach, Dooney & Bourke, or Louis Vuitton I’ve passed on to her.
The 11 y/o has her nose in a book too much to notice my bags. I should probably give her something big enough to carry those books around in.
The 10 y/o is too busy either outside or playing with the dogs to be concerned with bags. But she does lover her Coach wristlet, only because it is where she hoards all her money!
My 17 y/o son knows more about my bags than the girls combined 
How about your DD?


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I love them. Your bag is pretty too, looking all relaxed!


Thank you! They smell really good too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Not as much as I hoped they would be, but there is still time LOL
> The 16 y/o is a little hippie and pretty bohemian. She uses a cloth hobo I bought her off the streets of New Orleans more than any Coach, Dooney & Bourke, or Louis Vuitton I’ve passed on to her.
> The 11 y/o has her nose in a book too much to notice my bags. I should probably give her something big enough to carry those books around in.
> The 10 y/o is too busy either outside or playing with the dogs to be concerned with bags. But she does lover her Coach wristlet, only because it is where she hoards all her money!
> My 17 y/o son knows more about my bags than the girls combined
> How about your DD?


Your DDs all sound so uniquely different, sweet, and fun!
My DDs for the most part love beautiful bags on other people! But they are totally into minimalism these days.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’ve never been able to give up bags, unless it’s to give them to my daughters..... I say keep



I've given a few of my Michael Kors bags, and a Marc Jacobs bag, that were still in great shape to the local charity that helps women escaping abuse. I imagine them having to leave behind bags they loved...


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, this bag is glowing!


Beautiful colour isn’t it?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> that was quick! She looks beautiful!


Thanks, I’m pretty happy with the PM.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Here's a comparison pic...
> View attachment 4754343


Big difference there! You have been concerned about the GM size on you. Are you still?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Big difference there! You have been concerned about the GM size on you. Are you still?


The GM is too big for me, I’m not tall enough for it. It’s more length than width I think as I have other bags that are as wide. So I’ll rehome her.


----------



## J.A.N.

Keeping it very simple Trunk Multicartes and my


----------



## misstrine85

I have rediscovered my preloved Botkier Crosby, that I have almost never worn.
The leather is so amazing and smooshy ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> My Massaccesi Modena and BV Nodini.
> View attachment 4754237


What a lovely Modena! Is this in Nappa? Been thinking about getting one myself. (And of course love the color of that BV!)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4754987


CC lining! Wow, it goes really well with that leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I've given a few of my Michael Kors bags, and a Marc Jacobs bag, that were still in great shape to the local charity that helps women escaping abuse. I imagine them having to leave behind bags they loved...


That is awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour isn’t it?


Is the color ebene?


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my beige beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Is the color ebene?


We thought based on the original photos that it was chocolate but I've now been told been told ebene. I'm pretty much a newbie to Hermes, I sense another slippery slope ahead...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> We thought based on the original photos that it was chocolate but I've now been told been told ebene. I'm pretty much a newbie to Hermes, I sense another slippery slope ahead...


But what fun!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> But what fun!


Wheeeeee..........


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> CC lining! Wow, it goes really well with that leather!


It does! But I think the CC lining looks great with almost everything!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It does! But I think the CC lining looks great with almost everything!


Very true


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That is awesome!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my beige beauty.



What a lovely look DM .  I like your mask too .  Happy Weekend


----------



## JenJBS

My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> View attachment 4755375



I  this beauty and can look at it all day long . (How do you get any work done on days you carry it? )


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> View attachment 4755375


I’m always going to love this bag!
Reasons I’m telling myself to resist...
I just bought my husband a car.
My son turns 18 soon and I want to buy him a car.
_I_want a boat.
Ok, I think I’m better now.
Until you post another pic of the bag


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> Ok, I think I’m better now.
> Until you post another pic of the bag



+1


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I  this beauty and can look at it all day long . (How do you get any work done on days you carry it? )



Thank you, Minda!  It is hard to focus on work with this beautiful distraction.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’m always going to love this bag!
> Reasons I’m telling myself to resist...
> I just bought my husband a car.
> My son turns 18 soon and I want to buy him a car.
> _I_want a boat.
> Ok, I think I’m better now.
> Until you post another pic of the bag



Thank you!   It is my Holy Grail bag.  A boat sounds exciting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> View attachment 4755375


So cool!!! I still wonder how they applied this paint!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cool!!! I still wonder how they applied this paint!



Thank you!  It feels like patent leather. Looked online and found the info below. So I'm guessing it's a special dye they add in the middle coat.

*To make patent leather, tanned leather is coated three times with a polyurethane/acrylic solution and then vacuum dried to seal the coating to the leather. Dye is added to the middle coat to give patent leather its shiny black look.*


----------



## Deleted member 527163

Molly0 said:


> Little old “Holt Renfrew” lambskin from the 1970’s that is now donning a RM strap. (Actually 2 of them.)
> View attachment 4753929


Love this!! Very nice


----------



## LucyMadrid

Carolina Herrera today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely look DM .  I like your mask too .  Happy Weekend


Thank you, IM.  Wishing you and your family a safe weekend.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4756031


Very pretty as always!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty as always!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Vintage Speedy 25 today


----------



## tatertot

Little Miss Rose Flamigo Balenciaga City for me today


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4756031



Yet another gorgeous bag and gorgeous pic!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Yet another gorgeous bag and gorgeous pic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Taking my Asprinal of London trunk to run some errands.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Prada Camo Pouch


----------



## themeanreds

My weekend bag


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Prada Camo Pouch



 Love it!     I completely blame my time in the Marines for my weakness for camo...


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> What a lovely Modena! Is this in Nappa? Been thinking about getting one myself. (And of course love the color of that BV!)


Yes, it is Nappa. I love it and it just keeps getting better with time. This is my favorite work bag. Are you thinking of this size or his new midi ?


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday was the first day of reopening for our local wineries so of course couldn’t resist bringing out the Chanel Vanity


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4757137



Beautiful!      Brilliant staging!


----------



## ksuromax

The Pouch, BV


----------



## Shelby33

T





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!      Brilliant staging!


Thanks! I thought people might get sick of my garden hahaha


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> My Massaccesi Modena and BV Nodini.
> View attachment 4754237


 Love this purple beauty! 


muchstuff said:


> Here's a comparison pic...
> View attachment 4754343


Summer and winter options, perhaps?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Love this purple beauty!
> 
> Summer and winter options, perhaps?


Possibly...


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4756031





tatertot said:


> Little Miss Rose Flamigo Balenciaga City for me today
> View attachment 4756182


Very beautiful staging!! well done both of you!


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful staging!! well done both of you!


Thanks!!


----------



## IntheOcean

misstrine85 said:


> I have rediscovered my preloved Botkier Crosby, that I have almost never worn.
> The leather is so amazing and smooshy ❤
> 
> View attachment 4754770
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754771


Wow, the leather on this beauty, and that shade of brown!! 


Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4757137


Super pretty bag, and it's even more beautiful in green!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Parker in washed red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Taking my Asprinal of London trunk to run some errands.
> View attachment 4756231


How was it to use this beauty?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> T
> Thanks! I thought people might get sick of my garden hahaha



Can't speak for everyone (of course), but I'm not anywhere close to being sick of your incredible garden.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> How was it to use this beauty?



I enjoy using it. Carried it to work a couple times, but didn't get pics those days. I think I might like it better for work than running errands on the weekend. How about your trunk, since you're the one who inspired me to look at the AoL trunks? Do you like carrying it?


----------



## Shelby33

s





IntheOcean said:


> Wow, the leather on this beauty, and that shade of brown!!
> 
> Super pretty bag, and it's even more beautiful in green!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker in washed red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757302



What a cute bag! And the flower lock and edging on the flap make it a perfect pairing with the lovely flower you included. Your pics always look so bright and airy and spa-like (calm, relaxing, lovely).


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> What a cute bag! And the flower lock and edging on the flap make it a perfect pairing with the lovely flower you included. Your pics always look so bright and airy and spa-like (calm, relaxing, lovely).


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I enjoy using it. Carried it to work a couple times, but didn't get pics those days. I think I might like it better for work than running errands on the weekend. How about your trunk, since you're the one who inspired me to look at the AoL trunks? Do you like carrying it?


I do love it, but I find myself being a little more careful with this bag than my other more expensive bags. I just feel like this bag should get a "princess " treatment for some reason. 
I do try to just enjoy it though.
I definitely get a lot of looks and compliments when I carry it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Yesterday was the first day of reopening for our local wineries so of course couldn’t resist bringing out the Chanel Vanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757062


Lovely picture and bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4757137


This is such a beautiful green bag. It totally belongs in your gardens with your beautiful flowers!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I do love it, but I find myself being a little more careful with this bag than my other more expensive bags. I just feel like this bag should get a "princess " treatment for some reason.
> I do try to just enjoy it though.
> I definitely get a lot of looks and compliments when I carry it.



Yeah, got a couple compliments on mine yesterday. And wanting to be more careful with it is why I like it better for work, where it spends the day just sitting on my desk looking super pretty.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a beautiful green bag. It totally belongs in your gardens with your beautiful flowers!


Thank you! I just worry people think "ANOTHER picture in the garden?" lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I just worry people think "ANOTHER picture in the garden?" lol


Please keep posting the bag+garden/flower pictures!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I just worry people think "ANOTHER picture in the garden?" lol


We love all your beautiful pictures — please keep them coming


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> We love all your beautiful pictures — please keep them coming


Thank you that's very sweet!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Please keep posting the bag+garden/flower pictures!


I will! I'm always out there anyway!


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Anna Selleria for the trip to IKEA...


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, it is Nappa. I love it and it just keeps getting better with time. This is my favorite work bag. Are you thinking of this size or his new midi ?


Thinking of the new midi size with an added strap. I like to be able to carry my bags crossbody. I was thinking toscana leather until I saw your nappa.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thinking of the new midi size with an added strap. I like to be able to carry my bags crossbody. I was thinking toscana leather until I saw your nappa.


I have seen the bag in both leathers and you can’t go wrong. I think the Nappa gives it a dressier vibe due to its flat, shiny, and saturated character, if that helps your decision making. The toscana is a bit more natural and textured in terms of grain and dye.  Beautiful either way.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I have seen the bag in both leathers and you can’t go wrong. I think the Nappa gives it a dressier vibe due to its flat, shiny, and saturated character, if that helps your decision making. The toscana is a bit more natural and textured in terms of grain and dye.  Beautiful either way.


Thanks for the info! I was also leaning towards Cuoio Toscano because I figured it would hide any scratches. Have you had any trouble with scratches or scuffs on the nappa?


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info! I was also leaning towards Cuoio Toscano because I figured it would hide any scratches. Have you had any trouble with scratches or scuffs on the nappa?


I havent had any problems with scratching. I think this might be because it is worn close to the body, but I also think it is because the Nappa has surface treatment to it that helps repel scratching if that makes sense.


----------



## tatertot

ksuromax said:


> Very beautiful staging!! well done both of you!



Thank you

Switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for a few errands today. Here she is partnered up with my Jaune Compagnon. We're going to sit in the car but I had to break her out anyway


----------



## ksuromax

tatertot said:


> Thank you
> 
> Switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for a few errands today. Here she is partnered up with my Jaune Compagnon. We're going to sit in the car but I had to break her out anyway
> 
> View attachment 4758037


omg, so yummy!!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAM


It's so bright outside today!


----------



## Shelby33

tatertot said:


> Thank you
> 
> Switching into my Balenciaga Mangue Work for a few errands today. Here she is partnered up with my Jaune Compagnon. We're going to sit in the car but I had to break her out anyway
> 
> View attachment 4758037


Love this!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAM
> View attachment 4758101
> 
> It's so bright outside today!



Beautiful pic! The bag is a lovely shade of green!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic! The bag is a lovely shade of green!


Thank you, I have been looking for the emerald for FIVE years!!! So happy I found one!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, I have been looking for the emerald for FIVE years!!! So happy I found one!



Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch in black/flamma.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic! The bag is a lovely shade of green!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania.  I carried it to the local market for fresh fruits and vegetables. The blackberry cobbler is in the oven, so I had time to take a photo.


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania.  I carried it to the local market for fresh fruits and vegetables. The blackberry cobbler is in the oven, so I had time to take a photo.
> View attachment 4758318


Love Massaccesi and you bag, and the photo!


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> Love Massaccesi and you bag, and the photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I used the Coach mini Rowan bag charm/keychain as a crossbody bag. It's super tiny as compared to my slim Starbucks tumbler and my mask. And it was super comfy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used the Coach mini Rowan bag charm/keychain as a crossbody bag. It's super tiny as compared to my slim Starbucks tumbler and my mask. And it was super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758467



Love this little Coach cutie.  How do you like this mask?  I read that it is better than your average disposable ones.  But guess one would have to order from abroad


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used the Coach mini Rowan bag charm/keychain as a crossbody bag. It's super tiny as compared to my slim Starbucks tumbler and my mask. And it was super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758467



Such a cute bag!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I used the Coach mini Rowan bag charm/keychain as a crossbody bag. It's super tiny as compared to my slim Starbucks tumbler and my mask. And it was super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758467


Sooooo cute


----------



## Narnanz

Nucelle bucket bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this little Coach cutie.  How do you like this mask?  I read that it is better than your average disposable ones.  But guess one would have to order from abroad


Thank you! 
My sis in law got it for me. I really like it a lot. So far I washed it 4 times.
She got it from her local store.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sooooo cute


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Nucelle bucket bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758518



I have always been fascinated by this type of bag (with the maps)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I have always been fascinated by this type of bag (with the maps)


Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Nucelle bucket bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758518



What a unique bag!    So cool!


----------



## Iamminda

First time going into a store — Costco — in three months.  Yikes — too nervous to try to take a picture inside and also not ready to use a real purse yet.  Have a great week everyone


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> First time going into a store — Costco — in three months.  Yikes — too nervous to try to take a picture inside and also not ready to use a real purse yet.  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 4758750


Staying nervous is a very good idea!


----------



## RT1

Nervous = Safe and Cautious!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Staying nervous is a very good idea!


Nervous is my normal state


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time going into a store — Costco — in three months.  Yikes — too nervous to try to take a picture inside and also not ready to use a real purse yet.  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 4758750


Have a great week, IM.  I hope all went well at Costco. I go to Whole Foods every two weeks, but I haven't been to Costco in four months. I'd love to hear your impression (if you felt safe, how crowded it was, if you felt it was worth it) if you don't mind my asking. I understand if you'd rather not discuss it.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bags.


Beautiful, lovely colors!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Nervous is my normal state


My normal state is intense


----------



## cheidel

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4754257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Gorgeous and a beautiful pop of color!


----------



## cheidel

J.A.N. said:


> Keeping it very simple Trunk Multicartes and my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754743
> View attachment 4754744
> View attachment 4754745


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Vintage Speedy 25 today
> View attachment 4756082


A Vintage beauty, love it!   I’ve been searching for a Vintage Speedy 35, my Vintage Speedy 40 is 30 years old.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Parker in washed red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757302


Stunning!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Have a great week, IM.  I hope all went well at Costco. I go to Whole Foods every two weeks, but I haven't been to Costco in four months. I'd love to hear your impression (if you felt safe, how crowded it was, if you felt it was worth it) if you don't mind my asking. I understand if you'd rather not discuss it.



Hi DM. DH and I went because I needed to get more contact lenses for DD (and we wanted to stock up on a couple things).  We got a shopping cart from the front and they gave us one disinfectant wipe at the entrance (but we had already touched the cart ).  In the optical dept, they only allowed 3 customers inside at a time so that was nice.  We were there around 4 pm (which was probably busier due to people being off work already).  It felt busy but not weekend busy.  There were people in every aisle we went to so we quickly passed by people with less than 6 feet apart but I don’t think there were ever people standing next to us for a long time.  People were staying about 6 feet part (more or less) in the checkout lines. At the exit line, people were not quite 6 feet apart (more like one shopping cart apart so 3-4 feet tops).  They didn’t check our items at the exit — it was one lady behind a plexiglass peering down at our cart and marking our receipt.  I felt safe enough but would have felt more comfortable if I could have gone at a less busy time since I am the nervous type .  DH who had gone twice in the last 3 months (on weekdays but early afternoon) said it felt busier today than the last 2 times.  Not sure if that helps. I hope you have a great week.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> First time going into a store — Costco — in three months.  Yikes — too nervous to try to take a picture inside and also not ready to use a real purse yet.  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 4758750


Cute LeSportSac!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Hi DM. DH and I went because I needed to get more contact lenses for DD (and we wanted to stock up on a couple things).  We got a shopping cart from the front and they gave us one disinfectant wipe at the entrance (but we had already touched the cart ).  In the optical dept, they only allowed 3 customers inside at a time so that was nice.  We were there around 4 pm (which was probably busier due to people being off work already).  It felt busy but not weekend busy.  There were people in every aisle we went to so we quickly passed by people with less than 6 feet apart but I don’t think there were ever people standing next to us for a long time.  People were staying about 6 feet part (more or less) in the checkout lines. At the exit line, people were not quite 6 feet apart (more like one shopping cart apart so 3-4 feet tops).  They didn’t check our items at the exit — it was one lady behind a plexiglass peering down at our cart and marking our receipt.  I felt safe enough but would have felt more comfortable if I could have gone at a less busy time since I am the nervous type .  DH who had gone twice in the last 3 months (on weekdays but early afternoon) said it felt busier today than the last 2 times.  Not sure if that helps. I hope you have a great week.


Thank you, IM.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Hi DM. DH and I went because I needed to get more contact lenses for DD (and we wanted to stock up on a couple things).  We got a shopping cart from the front and they gave us one disinfectant wipe at the entrance (but we had already touched the cart ).  In the optical dept, they only allowed 3 customers inside at a time so that was nice.  We were there around 4 pm (which was probably busier due to people being off work already).  It felt busy but not weekend busy.  There were people in every aisle we went to so we quickly passed by people with less than 6 feet apart but I don’t think there were ever people standing next to us for a long time.  People were staying about 6 feet part (more or less) in the checkout lines. At the exit line, people were not quite 6 feet apart (more like one shopping cart apart so 3-4 feet tops).  They didn’t check our items at the exit — it was one lady behind a plexiglass peering down at our cart and marking our receipt.  I felt safe enough but would have felt more comfortable if I could have gone at a less busy time since I am the nervous type .  DH who had gone twice in the last 3 months (on weekdays but early afternoon) said it felt busier today than the last 2 times.  Not sure if that helps. I hope you have a great week.


Thanks for the Costco info.  I’ve been afraid to venture out to Costco or Sam’s Club due to the crowds.  So, a few of the bulk items we usually get from Sam’s, hubby just ordered them online from Sams.   I keep a pack of Wet Ones wipes in my purse (Crossbody is all I’ve been using for three months), and I wipe down the grocery cart handle myself when we go grocery shopping .


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Nervous is my normal state


I can relate!


----------



## cheidel

Well, finally ventured out with Ms GM today, for a Starbucks run!   The first time in three months I’ve carried her out.  She didn’t mind the ride to the drive thru.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Cute LeSportSac!!!


Thanks . I have become obsessed with LeSportsac these past couple of months — want to buy more .  One last note about going to Costco, I used to go there randomly/whenever to buy a rotisserie chicken or this or that.  But now I would prefer not to go there unless I need something specific (like Costco online doesn’t have Charmin TP this past month but in store today).

PS So envious you went to SB today


----------



## MaseratiMomma

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous and a beautiful pop of color!


Thank You


----------



## J.A.N.

cheidel said:


> Lovely!!!


Thank you xxx


----------



## Shelby33

RM '06


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Chartreuse Python Ferragamo clutch


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time going into a store — Costco — in three months.  Yikes — too nervous to try to take a picture inside and also not ready to use a real purse yet.  Have a great week everyone
> View attachment 4758750


Oh I LOVE how you drew a smiley face in the flower.  How did your trip go?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Nervous is my normal state


 Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Well, finally ventured out with Ms GM today, for a Starbucks run!   The first time in three months I’ve carried her out.  She didn’t mind the ride to the drive thru.
> View attachment 4758851
> View attachment 4758852


Lovely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Stunning!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach mini Rowan keychain as a crossbody again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, lovely colors!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach mini Rowan keychain as a crossbody again.
> View attachment 4759649



This is such a cutie .

My trip to Costco was fine all things considered.  I ordered some contact lenses for DD (will be sent to our house so no return trip needed) and got 1 giant pack of TP and PT each (ecstatic! ). Everyone was wearing a mask (thank goodness people in my area actually follow the rules and care about others). With that said, I have no plans on going back unless it’s super urgent especially with more reopening about to happen in my metro area. (This is due to my nervous nature ).


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cutie .
> 
> My trip to Costco was fine all things considered.  I ordered some contact lenses for DD (will be sent to our house so no return trip needed) and got 1 giant pack of TP and PT each (ecstatic! ). Everyone was wearing a mask (thank goodness people in my area actually follow the rules and care about others). With that said, I have no plans on going back unless it’s super urgent especially with more reopening about to happen. (This is due to my nervous nature ).


Being nervous is going to keep you safe!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Being nervous is going to keep you safe!



I hope so.  Wish my DH would be more nervous like me  (he went out real quick today to buy some kitchen twine to roast his first chicken tonight—I would have just forgo it)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cutie .
> 
> My trip to Costco was fine all things considered.  I ordered some contact lenses for DD (will be sent to our house so no return trip needed) and got 1 giant pack of TP and PT each (ecstatic! ). Everyone was wearing a mask (thank goodness people in my area actually follow the rules and care about others). With that said, I have no plans on going back unless it’s super urgent especially with more reopening about to happen in my metro area. (This is due to my nervous nature ).


Wow! Jackpot right?  
Other than nervousness,  was it good to be out and about again? Or did the nervousness just kill any positive aspect of going somewhere?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I hope so.  Wish my DH would be more nervous like me  (he went out real quick today to buy some kitchen twine to roast his first chicken tonight—I would have just forgo it)


Your DH is becoming quite the chef!!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I hope so.  Wish my DH would be more nervous like me  (he went out real quick today to buy some kitchen twine to roast his first chicken tonight—I would have just forgo it)


Me too. I would have figured out something that didn't require me to leave the house. I never use twine when I roast a chicken. Was he tying the legs together?


----------



## Iamminda

It was just ok to go to Costco (between the nervousness and slightly warm, strange breathing behind the mask ).  I would be happy to stay in till things are normal again (not “new normal”). 



Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Jackpot right?
> Other than nervousness,  was it good to be out and about again? Or did the nervousness just kill any positive aspect of going somewhere?



I guess so for tying the legs (we have never cooked a whole chicken before ).  I wish he had remembered to order the twine with our last grocery order.



whateve said:


> Me too. I would have figured out something that didn't require me to leave the house. I never use twine when I roast a chicken. Was he tying the legs together?


----------



## tatertot

Keeping it classic today and busting out my LV Mon Mono Speedy 40. This was a Christmas gift from hubs years ago and the canvas has gotten so soft and slouchy over time 

Hope all of you out there are all having a great day so far


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I guess so for tying the legs (we have never cooked a whole chicken before ).  I wish he had remembered to order the twine with our last grocery order.


When I first read this I thought it said you wished he remembered to order WINE and I laughed, because a few weeks ago my neighbor was yelling at her husband, clapping to every word "You. Were. Supposed. To. Get. Groceries. Not. WINE!"


----------



## JenJBS

My cute Behno mini Ina bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Back to work after staying at home for awhile. Kate Spade tote and Rebecca Minkoff MAM


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My cute Behno mini Ina bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760424


Just realized what these bags remind me of!!
Many.... many years ago, I bought tiny pouches from a Renaissance Festival, I kept a ring in each.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

DKNY Gansevoort tote GHW


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta


----------



## roundandround

I was asked to post this, sorry for the long wait 

Renato Angi-don't know the name of this bag but she's well loved

I tried to dictate her to be a BV-ish "Pouch" but, she wasn't happy about it






She prefers to be herself again, and she has every right to be herself


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> I was asked to post this, sorry for the long wait
> 
> Renato Angi-don't know the name of this bag but she's well loved
> 
> I tried to dictate her to be a BV-ish "Pouch" but, she wasn't happy about it
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760478
> 
> 
> 
> She prefers to be herself again, and she has every right to be herself
> 
> View attachment 4760479


This is an amazing bag! Love the leather covered handle and the buttery texture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Veneta
> View attachment 4760461


Simply irresistible!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My vintage Papillon with a "twist".


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> View attachment 4760432
> 
> Back to work after staying at home for awhile. Kate Spade tote and Rebecca Minkoff MAM


Oh the black and the hot pink just look so fab!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4760293


I think the gorgeous blue bag is so pretty with the pink flowers! So jealous!!! Are those Morning Glories?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My cute Behno mini Ina bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760424


Love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MaseratiMomma the pretty squishy quilted bag seems like it would be a really comfortable tote bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I think the gorgeous blue bag is so pretty with the pink flowers! So jealous!!! Are those Morning Glories?


Thanks! No its a rose, an old rambler called Veilchenblau.


----------



## roundandround

Sunshine mama said:


> This is an amazing bag! Love the leather covered handle and the buttery texture!



Thank you, she is! Sooo soft, pillowy, not so heavy and those straps rest comfortably on the shoulders. Nothing to complain about, esp. the price One thing a little bit to complain is that, she's a lazy bag, can't stand on her own LOL


----------



## Iamminda

Such a beauty!  She truly looks like a BV pouch with a butterfly accessory in front.



roundandround said:


> I was asked to post this, sorry for the long wait
> 
> Renato Angi-don't know the name of this bag but she's well loved
> 
> I tried to dictate her to be a BV-ish "Pouch" but, she wasn't happy about it
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760478
> 
> 
> 
> She prefers to be herself again, and she has every right to be herself
> 
> View attachment 4760479


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My vintage Papillon with a "twist".
> View attachment 4760492



I like how the bandeau totally jazz up this classic


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4760450
> 
> DKNY Gansevoort tote GHW



I like this tote a lot (even though I am on a bag ban, I had to look it up  and saw it’s discontinued).


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My vintage Papillon with a "twist".



Such a beautiful pic, and bag!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> DKNY Gansevoort tote GHW



Stunning bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Thank you, she is! Sooo soft, pillowy, not so heavy and those straps rest comfortably on the shoulders. Nothing to complain about, esp. the price One thing a little bit to complain is that, she's a lazy bag, can't stand on her own LOL



She is a princess that's why. You have to always carry her and put her on your lap!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> I like this tote a lot (even though I am on a bag ban, I had to look it up  and saw it’s discontinued).


Thank you! I’m banning myself as well  I got this bag probably about 7 years ago, it’s just SO soft.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Stunning bag!


Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . I have become obsessed with LeSportsac these past couple of months — want to buy more .  One last note about going to Costco, I used to go there randomly/whenever to buy a rotisserie chicken or this or that.  But now I would prefer not to go there unless I need something specific (like Costco online doesn’t have Charmin TP this past month but in store today).
> 
> PS So envious you went to SB today


By all means, buy more!     I have several LeSportsac pouches.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> My vintage Papillon with a "twist".
> View attachment 4760492


Very stylish with the pretty Bandeau!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the black and the hot pink just look so fab!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

AS2OV  ( Assobu )


----------



## Sferics

My new to me Monster Peekaboo - I love this bag so much!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## JenJBS

Sferics said:


> My new to me Monster Peekaboo - I love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761439
> View attachment 4761440
> View attachment 4761441



Love this bag!      A Monster Peekaboo is on my wishlist, and this beauty just makes me want it even more!


----------



## JenJBS

My purple Ferragamo.  The light makes this look warmer than the color really is.


----------



## Sferics

JenJBS said:


> Love this bag!     A Monster Peekaboo is on my wishlist, and this beauty just makes me want it even more!


Go for it - your inner child will have so much fun with knowing there is something inside 

That Ferragamo ist so beautiful...that colour is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Sferics said:


> Go for it - your inner child will have so much fun with knowing there is something inside
> 
> That Ferragamo ist so beautiful...that colour is stunning!



Thank you!   

My wallet says the Monster Peekaboo has to wait...  Mean ol' wallet...


----------



## Sferics

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My wallet says the Monster Peekaboo has to wait...  Mean ol' wallet...


The time will come


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest baby's maiden voyage! ... Just a quick trip to pick up groceries and mail some packages!


----------



## Christofle

Chilling with Rexy in the garden... going to have to water a lot with this heat wave.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My purple Ferragamo.  The light makes this look warmer than the color really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761537


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Chilling with Rexy in the garden... going to have to water a lot with this heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761625



Love this pic!   Brilliant staging!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic!   Brilliant staging!



The Asian tiger lilies are going to be flowering soon so the next pic will be even better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My wallet says the Monster Peekaboo has to wait...  Mean ol' wallet...


Reminds me of my wallet too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Chilling with Rexy in the garden... going to have to water a lot with this heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761625


Love the bag swing! And I love your beautiful garden as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My purple Ferragamo.  The light makes this look warmer than the color really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761537


This gorgeous purple bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sferics said:


> My new to me Monster Peekaboo - I love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761439
> View attachment 4761440
> View attachment 4761441


I love your Fendi Monster Peekaboo!


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Reminds me of my wallet too!





Sunshine mama said:


> This gorgeous purple bag!!!



Our wallets are such spoil sports.    

Thank you!


----------



## Sferics

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your Fendi Monster Peekaboo!


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I got the Michael Kors Twilight Shimmer perfume.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4761507


Oh, my! So wonderfully smushy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Today with my trusty Kate Spade work bag/tote but swapped out my black RM MAM for my RM black Zipper MAM with pink trim (to match the tote). Always important to match your bags...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

samfalstaff said:


> Today with my trusty Kate Spade work bag/tote but swapped out my black RM MAM for my RM black Zipper MAM with pink trim (to match the tote). Always important to match your bags...
> View attachment 4761854
> View attachment 4761852


Great combo  bravo!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! So wonderfully smushy!


It really is, love the older leathers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> It really is, love the older leathers!


And your picture is beautiful too.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> And your picture is beautiful too.


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Today with my trusty Kate Spade work bag/tote but swapped out my black RM MAM for my RM black Zipper MAM with pink trim (to match the tote). Always important to match your bags...
> View attachment 4761854
> View attachment 4761852


I love this so much!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## samfalstaff

annaversary said:


> I love this so much!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

MaseratiMomma said:


> Great combo  bravo!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## TotinScience

Throwback...Friday to colder but calmer times, when I took my beloved Veneta on a trip to NYC


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Throwback...Friday to colder but calmer times, when I took my beloved Veneta on a trip to NYC
> 
> View attachment 4762326


Looks great with your outfit! Is that the medium Veneta? I ask because we are about the same height and I'm curious about the dimensions of a medium v a large on a tall person.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Looks great with your outfit! Is that the medium Veneta? I ask because we are about the same height and I'm curious about the dimensions of a medium v a large on a tall person.


Thank you! It is a medium circa about 2013-2015 ish seasons? As you might know, Venetas tend to vary in their size depending on the season. I once had one that was from about 2008 or so and it was a medium but MUCH smaller than mine. It was great as an errands/going out bag, whereas this one can actually be loaded with more junk for a daytrip. I took it to a conference awhile ago, and it was great for carrying an iPad, a notebook, a small coffee tumbler, and some other miscellany!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga S


----------



## ksuromax

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762190


i just love this bag!


----------



## Shelby33

ksuromax said:


> i just love this bag!


Thanks!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4762111


Is that a new strap? I do not recall this strap among all your beautiful straps.  
I think it's really cool with the bag and Iotally love it!


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry not another bag, but I got the Michael Kors Glam Jasmine perfume.


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762190


Fabulous staging as always.....has to be with such a fab bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MG Circle crossbody in red.


----------



## tenKrat

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762190


Your bag charm is so pretty.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! It is a medium circa about 2013-2015 ish seasons? As you might know, Venetas tend to vary in their size depending on the season. I once had one that was from about 2008 or so and it was a medium but MUCH smaller than mine. It was great as an errands/going out bag, whereas this one can actually be loaded with more junk for a daytrip. I took it to a conference awhile ago, and it was great for carrying an iPad, a notebook, a small coffee tumbler, and some other miscellany!


Thanks -- I didn't know that the sizes varied across seasons. 
Sounds like what I carry to conferences!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> MG Circle crossbody in red.
> View attachment 4762735



What a beautiful red bag . (I have been wanting a circle bag like this or the BCS).  And those adorable red booties.


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga S
> View attachment 4762563


This is such an awesome looking bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful red bag . (I have been wanting a circle bag like this or the BCS).  And those adorable red booties.


Thank you IM!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762190


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4762190


Your bag, and your charm, and the flowers are soooo pretty! Your garden is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> MG Circle crossbody in red.
> View attachment 4762735


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> This is such an awesome looking bag!


thank you kindly!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> MG Circle crossbody in red.
> View attachment 4762735


Beau!


----------



## rosiier

beach day with the disco!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

rosiier said:


> beach day with the disco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762940
> View attachment 4762941


Awww it looks like the tassel is blowing in the wind


----------



## samfalstaff

Working from home today (or just sitting in my office thinking about work), but still using this beauty - RM Zipper MAM.


----------



## rosiier

MaseratiMomma said:


> Awww it looks like the tassel is blowing in the wind


It was haha!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> MG Circle crossbody in red.
> View attachment 4762735


Those booties are adorable! I love the round red bag. I've wanted a bag shaped like this for a long time but haven't gotten one because I think I carry too much stuff to fit.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Those booties are adorable! I love the round red bag. I've wanted a bag shaped like this for a long time but haven't gotten one because I think I carry too much stuff to fit.



That’s why I am hesitant to get one (because I carry too much stuff/junk).  Last year, I tried my things in one that I was very interested in but it wouldn’t fit somethings I need to regularly carry due to the shape .


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Those booties are adorable! I love the round red bag. I've wanted a bag shaped like this for a long time but haven't gotten one because I think I carry too much stuff to fit.


Thank you whateve.
The circle shape does limit what can fit in it, but this bag is deceptively roomy and quite flexible.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> Awww it looks like the tassel is blowing in the wind


Great observation!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That’s why I am hesitant to get one (because I carry too much stuff/junk).  Last year, I tried my things in one that I was very interested in but it wouldn’t fit somethings I need to regularly carry due to the shape .


MG has a bigger sized circle bag,  but it isn't a crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> MG has a bigger sized circle bag,  but it isn't a crossbody.


Ok thanks.  Just googled it and the size is great except I can’t do hand carry only  (plus it is sold out and I am on a bag ban, sort of ).  So i will just admire yours for the time being.


----------



## shesnochill

Balenciaga Black Agneau Giant 21 Gold Part Time


----------



## Venessa84

2 bags for me today...Celine for a visit to the boat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And then date night with DH


----------



## Kimbashop

This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
BV Nodini in Amaranto.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Is that a new strap? I do not recall this strap among all your beautiful straps.
> I think it's really cool with the bag and Iotally love it!


It's the original Givenchy strap , that comes with this small Pandora


----------



## Iamminda

I don’t think I have seen the Belt Bag in pink before (or at least not on this thread) — such a pretty color.  Hope you had a lovely day out 


Venessa84 said:


> 2 bags for me today...Celine for a visit to the boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then date night with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763229


----------



## Iamminda

This color is very pretty — a beautiful sister for your purple one  


Kimbashop said:


> This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
> BV Nodini in Amaranto.
> View attachment 4763268


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This color is very pretty — a beautiful sister for your purple one


Thank you! I can’t stop staring at it. It is a very pretty color that could work year round. This is one of those bags I could own multiples of. Must. Hold. Back.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I can’t stop staring at it. It is a very pretty color that could work year round. This is one of those bags I could own multiples of. Must. Hold. Back.


It's so pretty! I have a long term goal of getting a nodini but I keep getting distracted by cheaper bags.


----------



## roundandround

Iamminda said:


> Such a beauty!  She truly looks like a BV pouch with a butterfly accessory in front.



Thank you, she tried hahaha. Renato Angi is based in Venice, hence the metal mask clasp. The craftmanship of this bag is really superb IMHO. It also came with a small silver mirror which is quite sweet



Sferics said:


> My new to me Monster Peekaboo - I love this bag so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761439
> View attachment 4761440
> View attachment 4761441



 Really love this bag but can't justify the price as of now


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I don’t think I have seen the Belt Bag in pink before (or at least not on this thread) — such a pretty color.  Hope you had a lovely day out


The day was as perfect as can be. And I love this pink. It’s such a great neutral. And I’m now a lover of the belt bag. It’s small but fits so much. I’m very happy with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> 2 bags for me today...Celine for a visit to the boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then date night with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763229


2 gorgeous bags! One lovely boat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
> BV Nodini in Amaranto.
> View attachment 4763268


Congrats! Seems like a perfect size for daily use!! It's a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
> BV Nodini in Amaranto.
> View attachment 4763268



Gorgeous!         I've been wondering how Amaranto looked irl. It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag, and your charm, and the flowers are soooo pretty! Your garden is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag, and your charm, and the flowers are soooo pretty! Your garden is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

tenKrat said:


> Your bag charm is so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous staging as always.....has to be with such a fab bag.


Thanks so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Enjoying the perfect weather at my favorite outdoor shopping area, with my Ted Baker heart purse.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini tomato


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Ugly quality photo but stunning bag... Took my chartreuse python Ferragamo clutch out for my bfs bday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini tomato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763770


The yellow and red!!! So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Enjoying the perfect weather at my favorite outdoor shopping area, with my Ted Baker heart purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763751


This picture makes me happy!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> The yellow and red!!! So pretty!


Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture makes me happy!



Thank you!    Your posts make me happy, so glad I could return the favor.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> It's so pretty! I have a long term goal of getting a nodini but I keep getting distracted by cheaper bags.


I understand. This is a bag that has become staple for me in another color, so I went for it. Also I had a chance to buy this at a great price (it is basically new). Sometimes I'm surprised by what I think would work for me v. what actually does work for me. I thought this would be an occasional bag but nope. It is so easy to use, and does not scream designer or logo.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Seems like a perfect size for daily use!! It's a gorgeous color!!!



It is the perfect size for me! Love this style. 



JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!       I've been wondering how Amaranto looked irl. It's beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you. It is a lovely, versatile color.


----------



## Manila128

Was tired of dressing in PJs for weeks so decided to take it up a notch today.


----------



## TotinScience

Bag madness: when you own and love a bag, but then let it go because of not using it as often as other bags in that same color. But you love and miss the bag so much you end up stalking a good deal and getting it in a color that is perfect for your collection. Monceau by Les Ateliers Auguste in camel/tan


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I just worry people think "ANOTHER picture in the garden?" lol


Neeeeeever!!! I LOVE the garden pix!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Emerald MAM
> View attachment 4758101
> 
> It's so bright outside today!


Pretty! What are the tall purple flowers called? Cant think of the name right now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania.  I carried it to the local market for fresh fruits and vegetables. The blackberry cobbler is in the oven, so I had time to take a photo.
> View attachment 4758318


Very nice! And your produce looks yumm!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! What are the tall purple flowers called? Cant think of the name right now.


That's Salvia!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Neeeeeever!!! I LOVE the garden pix!


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Bag madness: when you own and love a bag, but then let it go because of not using it as often as other bags in that same color. But you love and miss the bag so much you end up stalking a good deal and getting it in a color that is perfect for your collection. Monceau by Les Ateliers Auguste in camel/tan


Very chic, which suits you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Chilling with Rexy in the garden... going to have to water a lot with this heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761625


Nice looking bag and plants!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> That's Salvia!


Yes that’s it!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 09


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Enjoying the perfect weather at my favorite outdoor shopping area, with my Ted Baker heart purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763751


BEAUTIFUL picture and bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> BEAUTIFUL picture and bag!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
> BV Nodini in Amaranto.
> View attachment 4763268


Gorgeous colour - congratulations on adding it to your collection.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> MG Circle crossbody in red.
> View attachment 4762735


Gorgeous   Does it fit a large phone easily?


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty arrived today from a fellow TPFer and we immediately went grocery shopping together.
> BV Nodini in Amaranto.
> View attachment 4763268


Gorgeous color


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Enjoying the perfect weather at my favorite outdoor shopping area, with my Ted Baker heart purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763751


Gorgeous backdrop! Love how you framed it. Love the edginess of a black heart bag too


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Bag madness: when you own and love a bag, but then let it go because of not using it as often as other bags in that same color. But you love and miss the bag so much you end up stalking a good deal and getting it in a color that is perfect for your collection. Monceau by Les Ateliers Auguste in camel/tan


This is the perfect camel/tan color!  Love the style too


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> RM 09
> View attachment 4764750


Gorgeous backdrop as you always do! And loving this unique RM style. I’ve not ever seen it before!


----------



## sdkitty

rebecca minkoff cupid


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous backdrop as you always do! And loving this unique RM style. I’ve not ever seen it before!


Thank you, I wish more of the flowers were blooming though! This style is called The Darling Hobo.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## tatertot

Mauve MGGH Bal City today  I love this Periwinkle shade!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM 09
> View attachment 4764750



This color is a total show stopper —so beautiful.  (I get lazy often and not always write a comment — but I always enjoy seeing your pretty RMs (you are the RM queen ).


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Father’s Day  



DOLCE & GABANA Sicily Medium
Dauphine Rosa Shocking


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous backdrop! Love how you framed it. Love the edginess of a black heart bag too



Thank you, sweet friend!


----------



## Christofle

A D&G beauty that weighs as much as a small car when empty.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> This color is a total show stopper —so beautiful.  (I get lazy often and not always write a comment — but I always enjoy seeing your pretty RMs (you are the RM queen ).


Haha thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous   Does it fit a large phone easily?


Thank you.  Yes it does fit a large phone easily both ways with much room to spare.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing bag and picture!


Thank you!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765102


I can’t choose between the cake or the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> I can’t choose between the cake or the bag!


Hahaha. Thank you!!! I'm glad I chose both!


----------



## RT1

Such a beautiful photo of your bag and the cake!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765102


I’m loving that your family had the patience, to let you take all these beautiful pictures, before eating the cake!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> I’m loving that your family had the patience, to let you take all these beautiful pictures, before eating the cake!


Hahahah! I'm the patient one.  My DDs are worse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RTone said:


> Such a beautiful photo of your bag and the cake!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I can’t choose between the cake or the bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

My three current favorite things: MK Jet Set crossbody in Peach, MK signature perfume and my Harry Slatkin Peony candle inside the lovely flower pot.  PS- If interested in seeing the color Peach in person check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel, Ashley’s Closet


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle82 said:


> My three current favorite things: MK Jet Set crossbody in Peach, MK signature perfume and my Harry Slatkin Peony candle inside the lovely flower pot.  PS- If interested in seeing the color Peach in person check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel, Ashley’s Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765213


I love two the pinks together!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765102


Yum!  Cake is beautiful and so is your Alma!


----------



## cheidel

southernbelle82 said:


> My three current favorite things: MK Jet Set crossbody in Peach, MK signature perfume and my Harry Slatkin Peony candle inside the lovely flower pot.  PS- If interested in seeing the color Peach in person check out my unboxing on my YouTube channel, Ashley’s Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765213


The two pinks are lovely!  That MK fragrance is one of my favs too!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765102


You know I love this bag and that cake looks quite deliciou!


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> Gorgeous colour - congratulations on adding it to your collection.


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous color



thank you!  I am loving it.


----------



## ksuromax

MaseratiMomma said:


> Father’s Day
> View attachment 4764922
> 
> 
> DOLCE & GABANA Sicily Medium
> Dauphine Rosa Shocking


Fab shot!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ksuromax said:


> Fab shot!


Thank You!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My current favourite for running some errands


----------



## Shelby33

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My current favourite for running some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765479


Love your photo and bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4765661


I really love this one, for sure!


----------



## Shelby33

RTone said:


> I really love this one, for sure!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My current favourite for running some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765479


Lovely photo and bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4765661


Goodness, this leather. 
OK, Shelby, if one were interested in buying one of these older RM styles, where would you send them? asking for a friend.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Kimbashop said:


> Goodness, this leather.
> OK, Shelby, if one were interested in buying one of these older RM styles, where would you send them? asking for a friend.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## jp23

my Catherine box bag by Matteo New York snuggling with Rodney!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> Goodness, this leather.
> OK, Shelby, if one were interested in buying one of these older RM styles, where would you send them? asking for a friend.


I have found mine on Poshmark, Mercari, and Ebay!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma + fraisier cake DD2 made for her daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765102


Wow that cake looks good!


----------



## samfalstaff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My current favourite for running some errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765479


What a lovely red!


----------



## rutabaga

From one belt bag to another... wore this Gucci Ophidia belt bag crossbody for quick on/off to the UPS store.


----------



## JenJBS

My Eileen Fisher knot bag today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Shelby33 said:


> Love your photo and bag!





samfalstaff said:


> What a lovely red!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Wander bag by The Row, my fourth Row bag   ...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Wander bag by The Row, my fourth Row bag   ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4766072



This looks like a pebbled leather, rather than nappa? How do you like it? I love the handle!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> This looks like a pebbled leather, rather than nappa? How do you like it? I love the handle!


Three out of four of my Row bags are pebbled leather. It's lovely. I wouldn't mind another nappa bag though...


----------



## BernadetteRL

I am wearing my new..... Chanel Graffiti Backpack from Spring 2014


----------



## themeanreds

A little red in my life for the week (and current audiobook).


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## Christofle

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4766642
> 
> 
> HERMÈS Birkin 30
> Swift Tosca PHW



Tosca


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Christofle said:


> Tosca


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jp23 said:


> my Catherine box bag by Matteo New York snuggling with Rodney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765717


Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

My wishful bags. DD drew them for me!


----------



## Iamminda

If only they make these — you need to pitch them these beauties .  Your DD is such a talented artist.


Sunshine mama said:


> My wishful bags. DD drew them for me!
> View attachment 4766923


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...
> 
> View attachment 4766912


Does not surprise me it took a month to get to you.
But looks fab


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> If only they make these — you need to pitch them these beauties .  Your DD is such a talented artist.


Thank you! Wouldn't it be so nice if they made these?


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> My wishful bags. DD drew them for me!
> View attachment 4766927


Fabulous..love the darker blue one.
Strange that I could only see the picture when I replied.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4766642
> 
> 
> HERMÈS Birkin 30
> Swift Tosca PHW


Beautiful! That's one of my fantasy bags. Maybe my DD can make me this too hahahaha!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

muchstuff said:


> She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...
> 
> View attachment 4766912


Very nice


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4766691


Did you get this cool picture at night by any chance? 
I love it!
Nice bag too of course!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! That's one of my fantasy bags. Maybe my DD can make me this too hahahaha!


Would LOVE to see her art work on this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> A little red in my life for the week (and current audiobook).
> View attachment 4766323


This is one mean red bag!!! It's totally hot!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...
> 
> View attachment 4766912


Leather looks dreamy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Eileen Fisher knot bag today.
> View attachment 4765928


I really think this is such a cool design! I think I've asked you this before.  So you still find this easy to use?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> View attachment 4766937


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous..love the darker blue one.
> Strange that I could only see the picture when I replied.


I think I may have been in the middle of editing something?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really think this is such a cool design! I think I've asked you this before.  So you still find this easy to use?



Thank you!     I do find it easy to use.


----------



## BernadetteRL

Today my Louis Vuitton Multi Pochette Accessoires is my companion.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you get this cool picture at night by any chance?
> I love it!
> Nice bag too of course!


Thanks! No I just made the pic darker around the edges. I have him to contend with at night.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

I used to have a pet raccoon, Coacoa, she was so tame and sweet! She lived in the house with us, wouldn’t even mess with the Christmas tree!! But I would never go near a wild one


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> I used to have a pet raccoon, Coacoa, she was so tame and sweet! She lived in the house with us, wouldn’t even mess with the Christmas tree!! But I would never go near a wild one


This guy seems well behaved. He knows what "no" and "go away" mean, but he'll wait a few minutes and try to come over again until I tell him to go away again. I don't get too close.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> This guy seems well behaved. He knows what "no" and "go away" mean, but he'll wait a few minutes and try to come over again until I tell him to go away again. I don't get too close.


That’s good!


----------



## Christofle

Belt bag and flowers !


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Does not surprise me it took a month to get to you.
> But looks fab


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! No I just made the pic darker around the edges. I have him to contend with at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767107


Trash panda   .


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Thanks!


On the site that I bought my Bal on has many Deadly Ponies for sale and Im often very tempted.
And demestic postage here in NZ had been backed up for a few weeks due to people going crazy sending packages when we went down to level 2...some things for taking two weeks to get round the country...they finally got it down to less than a week for some.. I dread to think what it taking to get international packages out...they have to have some flights going out.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Prada bowler bag today !!


----------



## tatertot

Rose Corial Balenciaga part time for me today


----------



## Christofle

tatertot said:


> Rose Corial Balenciaga part time for me today
> 
> View attachment 4767189



The colour of your bal is tdf!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> On the site that I bought my Bal on has many Deadly Ponies for sale and Im often very tempted.
> And demestic postage here in NZ had been backed up for a few weeks due to people going crazy sending packages when we went down to level 2...some things for taking two weeks to get round the country...they finally got it down to less than a week for some.. I dread to think what it taking to get international packages out...they have to have some flights going out.


Oh I’ve had stuff take as long getting across Canada. Pretty standard these days.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Christofle said:


> Belt bag and flowers !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767138


“Subtle” 
Great bag!!


----------



## Christofle

MaseratiMomma said:


> “Subtle”
> Great bag!!



Honestly the best part about it is that you will never have someone come up to you to ask you where you got the bag or what brand it is.


----------



## jbags07

jp23 said:


> my Catherine box bag by Matteo New York snuggling with Rodney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765717


One of the best pix ever. What a gorgeous fluffy cat!  Your bag is beautiful too


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...
> 
> View attachment 4766912


Wow!  I’ve been eyeing this bag....so lovely...what are your initial impressions?


----------



## jbags07

Rained today so SpeedyB DE was my BOTD.....


----------



## Christofle

jbags07 said:


> Rained today so SpeedyB DE was my BOTD.....
> 
> View attachment 4767352



Best rainy day classic out there! Your karl umbrella is cute too.


----------



## Iamminda

Great classic .  And it made me happy see those bountiful produce there  (I haven’t been inside a regular grocery store for 3 months).



jbags07 said:


> Rained today so SpeedyB DE was my BOTD.....
> 
> View attachment 4767352


----------



## samfalstaff

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4766642
> 
> 
> HERMÈS Birkin 30
> Swift Tosca PHW


What a lovely pop of color!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Rained today so SpeedyB DE was my BOTD.....
> 
> View attachment 4767352



Looks great! I like this pic. It shows a bag in it's natural element - being used in a grocery store!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4766691


Basketweave and blue zipper!


----------



## jbags07

Christofle said:


> Best rainy day classic out there! Your karl umbrella is cute too.



thank you Karl’s line is full of fun stuff



Iamminda said:


> Great classic . And it made me happy see those bountiful produce there  (I haven’t been inside a regular grocery store for 3 months).



oh no! I am sorry you have not been able to go out yet...glad I was able to bring some Pretty produce to you

[/QUOTE]


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> She finally got here, a month later, Deadly Ponies Octo   ...
> 
> View attachment 4766912


Very nice! How does the leather feel?


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> View attachment 4766937


Once again, looking very awesome!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Christofle said:


> Honestly the best part about it is that you will never have someone come up to you to ask you where you got the bag or what brand it is.



Love the bag , so cool !


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wow!  I’ve been eyeing this bag....so lovely...what are your initial impressions?


Get one!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! How does the leather feel?


Thick and chewy   .


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Once again, looking very awesome!


thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thick and chewy   .


Nice!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! No I just made the pic darker around the edges. I have him to contend with at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767107


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## MaseratiMomma

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4767666


Thank You


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Pallas clutch.


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4768162
> 
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW



 this beauty! (think I told you this before but it bears repeating ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.



You look lovely DM — your skirt is so cheery and pretty .


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> this beauty! (think I told you this before but it bears repeating ).


Thank You


----------



## houseof999

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Pallas clutch.


Love your skirt!


----------



## Dextersmom

houseof999 said:


> Love your skirt!





Iamminda said:


> You look lovely DM — your skirt is so cheery and pretty .


Thank you both.  This skirt is from J.Crew (in fact, so is my tank and shirt).


----------



## Bagladytoday

Kate spade one of the best purses to own . The quality and shelf like of her purses are very high and they do not fall apart . I have found some high end purses the straps start to fall apart but never will g Kate spade


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4767666


Another beautiful shot!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Another beautiful shot!


Thanks!


----------



## lakeshow

This bag has the distinction of being one of the oldest, the cheapest, and the most complimented one in my collection....from Zara! I get compliments from strangers on it all the time, and it’s the only bag my father has ever commented on hah


----------



## shesnochill

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4768621
> 
> 
> This bag has the distinction of being one of the oldest, the cheapest, and the most complimented one in my collection....from Zara! I get compliments from strangers on it all the time, and it’s the only bag my father has ever commented on hah



Zara makes some cool bags! Such as this one! So cool.


----------



## shesnochill

Today my new to me Brown & Royal Blue (faded lol) RM Basketweave MAM.


----------



## shesnochill

Just switched over to the RM Stonewash Blue Matinee for tomorrow.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## tatertot

Christofle said:


> The colour of your bal is tdf!



Thank you They have such fun colors!

Today I’m switching into my new Nena & Co Ghana half moon bag. It’s super light weight and I love the crossbody strap for easy wear.

Hope everyone is having a great start to the day


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Thank you They have such fun colors!
> 
> Today I’m switching into my new Nena & Co Ghana half moon bag. It’s super light weight and I love the crossbody strap for easy wear.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great start to the day
> View attachment 4768852


Ooooo I LOVE this bag!!! Is this a new one?


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4768162
> 
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW



Gorgeous bag!    Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini from Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini from Bottega Veneta.
> View attachment 4768970


Love this purple!!


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Love this purple!!



Thank you!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Coach Saddle Bag 23 in peony; such a delectable shade.  I was thrilled to have a dental checkup with no cavities and a valid excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## Narnanz

Old Trends Daisy bag...such a great size...even carried a teapot to work today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Old Trends Daisy bag...such a great size...even carried a teapot to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769277


Love the striped lining with that lovely brown leather!


----------



## JenJBS

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4769228
> 
> Coach Saddle Bag 23 in peony; such a delectable shade.  I was thrilled to have a dental checkup with no cavities and a valid excuse to get out of the house.



Beautiful color!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## tatertot

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo I LOVE this bag!!! Is this a new one?



Thank you  Honestly, I am new to Nena so I am not sure how long the style has been around. I went nuts and bought six of their bags this week including a few poms and tassels. To say I have gone a bit off the deep end is putting it mildly


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Yuki85

Delivered it today and used also! Super size and leather!!


----------



## JenJBS

My oil slick Antigona!        I could stare at this bag all day long...


----------



## BernadetteRL

One of my favorites from my collection it brings me back to my childhood........  My Dior Diorcamp Embroidered Messenger. I need to get an organizer for her, any recommendations.


----------



## Venessa84

Finally able to go to the jeweler to have my ring resized as it’s way too big while rocking my Lady Dior and trying out the bohemian strap


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick Antigona!        I could stare at this bag all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770059


I'll sit with you and stare at it too if you let me!   She's so gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this beauty!!   You have many many gorgeous bags — but this may be my absolute favorite of yours (with your black chevron reissue coming in a close second).  



Venessa84 said:


> Finally able to go to the jeweler to have my ring resized as it’s way too big while rocking my Lady Dior and trying out the bohemian strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770069


----------



## Iamminda

Mad  for this one.  Thanks for posting your HG — we all need a dose of this beauty periodically (as per the TPF doc ).


JenJBS said:


> My oil slick Antigona!       I could stare at this bag all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770059


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Mad  for this one.  Thanks for posting your HG — we all need a dose of this beauty periodically (as per the TPF doc ).



Thank you!   I'll try to post pics of it more often. I've carried it a few times and not posted, cause I want pics of it to be as stunning as the bag is. And it's just sooo reactive to light.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I'll sit with you and stare at it too if you let me!   She's so gorgeous!



Thank you!  I'm happy to have the company.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4769892



Beautiful pic of a beautiful bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4769758



Fun pic! Pretty bag!


----------



## oschofief

Started cycling over the last few months and I have to say my Aspinal bag looked super cute on the back of the bike today. 

Don't worry it was definitely secured!!


----------



## oschofief

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple of trunks holding my Aspinal of London bag. I like big boxy bags and I cannot lie.



Just posted mine above but I love the Aspinal croc print bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

oschofief said:


> Started cycling over the last few months and I have to say my Aspinal bag looked super cute on the back of the bike today.
> 
> Don't worry it was definitely secured!!
> 
> View attachment 4770218


It definitely looks cute! I bet you look very stylish while you are riding your bike.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic of a beautiful bag.


thank you, my dear!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Fun pic! Pretty bag!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## shesnochill

B-Bag today  City


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Thank you  Honestly, I am new to Nena so I am not sure how long the style has been around. I went nuts and bought six of their bags this week including a few poms and tassels. To say I have gone a bit off the deep end is putting it mildly


I went on their website and they have some great bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

Decided to show some love to my Marc Jacobs Classic Natasha. It's been awhile, but I've been seeing other bags...


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I love this beauty!!   You have many many gorgeous bags — but this may be my absolute favorite of yours (with your black chevron reissue coming in a close second).


You really are the best Iamminda and give the best compliments...thank you!! This is definitely one of my favorites and so is the reissue. Very happy to have them both in my collection.


----------



## ByCara

Been wearing YSL Lou leopard for the past few days. I love a good camera bag and a crossbody that actually works with my height!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga 05 chocolate Day bag.


----------



## scrpo83

Cole Haan


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 05 chocolate Day bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770666


How lovely. 2005? When was chocolate?

I forgot this was in your collection. Your Bal Day collection (along with @ksuromax ‘s collection) was one of the reasons I started to buy Day bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my cute Fount bucket bag on the weekly trip to the grocery store.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Carried my cute Fount bucket bag on the weekly trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4771223


Love all of your bucket bags


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Love all of your bucket bags



Thank you!    They are my weakness...


----------



## aizCold17

Work bag. Celine canvas (reissue)


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga 05 chocolate Day bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770666


Oh, that leather!  Is this agneau or chevre?


----------



## samfalstaff

Back to RM


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my cute Fount bucket bag on the weekly trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4771223


That leather is sumptuous. Wow.


----------



## Narnanz

2015 Bleu Obscur


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Back to RM
> View attachment 4771254


What color is this? I forgot you had this one!


----------



## shesnochill

Road trip with my SO for his birthday. Needed 2 bags, not just 1.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4768162
> 
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Love this color!


----------



## southernbelle82

Sunshine mama said:


> I love two the pinks together!


Thank you SM!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

cheidel said:


> The two pinks are lovely!  That MK fragrance is one of my favs too!!!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

Picked up this Frye Melissa crossbody today in the color beige. Will upload my show and tell Monday on Ashley’s Closet.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> What color is this? I forgot you had this one!


I think it's burgundy. I forgot I had it too!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Road trip with my SO for his birthday. Needed 2 bags, not just 1.
> 
> View attachment 4771320


They look happy together!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color!


Thank You!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That leather is sumptuous. Wow.



Thank you!   Sumptuous is a great word for it. Full grain, durable, and looks good. Add on the solid brass hardware...   Shut up and take my money, Fount...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Get one!


Ok. Top of my list now!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick Antigona!        I could stare at this bag all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770059


This is such a special bag


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This is such a special bag



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Shopping for flowers today with my vintage 1950s DeLill.....


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> How lovely. 2005? When was chocolate?
> 
> I forgot this was in your collection. Your Bal Day collection (along with @ksuromax ‘s collection) was one of the reasons I started to buy Day bags.


F/W 2005. I only have three Day bags left, @ksuromax  is the winner   .


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that leather!  Is this agneau or chevre?


Chevre. Bal started making agneau bags S/S 08 (there was a mix of both leathers that season, agneau only after that). In the last few years there have been certain bags done in chevre and calfskin.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Chevre. Bal started making agneau bags S/S 08 (there was a mix of both leathers that season, agneau only after that). In the last few years there have been certain bags done in chevre and calfskin.


Thanks for the info. It's beautiful! Goes well with your car too!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. It's beautiful! Goes well with your car too!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2005. I only have three Day bags left, @ksuromax  is the winner   .


I believe that I helped lessen your numbers.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I believe that I helped lessen your numbers.


Several TPFers have   .


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Shopping for flowers today with my vintage 1950s DeLill.....
> 
> View attachment 4771452



Such a fun and unique bag!  Pretty flowers!


----------



## ksuromax

Narnanz said:


> 2015 Bleu Obscur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771300


stunning blue!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> F/W 2005. I only have three Day bags left, @ksuromax  is the winner   .


not that i was competing...


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## Dextersmom

I bought a bag.  Again, like my nylon Prada, which has been my bag of choice these last few months, this bag is lightweight, simple and carefree.  It is my first bag by Loewe; Paula's Ibiza medium pochette in tan.


----------



## samfalstaff

RM MAM again


----------



## shesnochill

At the beach this morning.


----------



## Iamminda

I love this bag on you — it’s got such a fun summer vibe .  Also, adore your skirt and whole outfit.  Hope you are having a lovely Sunday .



Dextersmom said:


> I bought a bag.  Again, like my nylon Prada, which has been my bag of choice these last few months, this bag is lightweight, simple and carefree.  It is my first bag by Loewe; Paula's Ibiza medium pochette in tan.
> 
> View attachment 4772079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772085


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> I bought a bag.  Again, like my nylon Prada, which has been my bag of choice these last few months, this bag is lightweight, simple and carefree.  It is my first bag by Loewe; Paula's Ibiza medium pochette in tan.
> 
> View attachment 4772079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772085



Perfect summer bag, and outfit!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4771978


I normally don’t fancy the CC lining but wow does it go with this combo!


----------



## muchstuff

After a three month wait I opted to pay the extra tax to get these shipped from my US mailbox. The CDA/US border isn't going to open any time soon so it was worth the cost!

Fendi Anna Selleria (large), love the colour   ...

And BV medium cervo Loop in dark Barolo, both of these bags have great colour and leather.


----------



## Mimmy

Dextersmom said:


> I bought a bag.  Again, like my nylon Prada, which has been my bag of choice these last few months, this bag is lightweight, simple and carefree.  It is my first bag by Loewe; Paula's Ibiza medium pochette in tan.
> 
> View attachment 4772079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772080
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772085


Perfect summer bag and outfit Dextersmom! You look fab!


----------



## tenKrat

BV cervo Loop in Desert Rose


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to my in-law’s for dinner with my Chanel Jumbo


----------



## Dextersmom

Mimmy said:


> Perfect summer bag and outfit Dextersmom! You look fab!





Iamminda said:


> I love this bag on you — it’s got such a fun summer vibe .  Also, adore your skirt and whole outfit.  Hope you are having a lovely Sunday .





JenJBS said:


> Perfect summer bag, and outfit!


Thanks, everyone.   I hope you are all having a safe and peaceful Sunday.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> After a three month wait I opted to pay the extra tax to get these shipped from my US mailbox. The CDA/US border isn't going to open any time soon so it was worth the cost!
> 
> Fendi Anna Selleria (large), love the colour   ...
> 
> And BV medium cervo Loop in dark Barolo, both of these bags have great colour and leather.
> 
> View attachment 4772123
> View attachment 4772130


Nice! You're all set for fall and summer colors!


----------



## samfalstaff

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to my in-law’s for dinner with my Chanel Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772194


Nice color! And the caviar leather looks great!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Grocery run. Enjoying this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! You're all set for fall and summer colors!


True!


----------



## samfalstaff

yellow_tulip said:


> Grocery run. Enjoying this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4772468


Beautiful! I have the same bag!


----------



## misskorry

To the office with my beloved Puzzle


----------



## muchstuff

misskorry said:


> To the office with my beloved Puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772547


Love the colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick Antigona!        I could stare at this bag all day long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770059


You know how much I adore this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

In the car waiting for my kids to shop for me today. I am using this vanity with a longer handle from Kate Spade I got a long time ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You know how much I adore this bag!!!



Thank you!    Something we have in common.


----------



## westvillage

My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m


----------



## samfalstaff

misskorry said:


> To the office with my beloved Puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772547


What a cool bag!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dentist office today 


BURBERRY Tote bag Blue Plaid


----------



## MaseratiMomma

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


Great color!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> In the car waiting for my kids to shop for me today. I am using this vanity with a longer handle from Kate Spade I got a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772731
> View attachment 4772737


So cute


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


What a gorgeous color. I hope your lovely Carnard sees more days out and about. 

The Nodini is actually a bag I've reached for the most during lockdown (I have been wiping them down with a cloth and leave them hanging by the door for 24-48 hours) and I have found this size to be perfect for what I have been carrying lately. Somehow, the minimalist, logo-free, and beautifully crafted style seems fitting for these times.


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> What a gorgeous color. I hope your lovely Carnard sees more days out and about.
> 
> The Nodini is actually a bag I've reached for the most during lockdown (I have been wiping them down with a cloth and leave them hanging by the door for 24-48 hours) and I have found this size to be perfect for what I have been carrying lately. Somehow, the minimalist, logo-free, and beautifully crafted style seems fitting for these times.



Thank you. I’ve been loving your purple as well. I too get everything I need into this petite bag, now including small sanitizer and tightly wrapped gloves. I like the idea of wiping down and allowing to rest. When all this started, I looked at my woven bags and thought I’d never be able to use them again. I’ve tried a variety of small bags including sizable wristlets and a coated canvas crossbody that I actually broke because it had no give. My Nodinis work the best and I love them the most


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful — I especially love the first picture (and I continue to marvel at how you capture each shot in such a lovely and dreamy way.  What I would give to take good pictures like you ).  And how lucky your DDs are your personal shoppers these days!


Sunshine mama said:


> In the car waiting for my kids to shop for me today. I am using this vanity with a longer handle from Kate Spade I got a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772731
> View attachment 4772737


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> In the car waiting for my kids to shop for me today. I am using this vanity with a longer handle from Kate Spade I got a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772731
> View attachment 4772737



I love this cute bag of yours!  Glad it's getting out - and that you are!


----------



## JenJBS

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915



Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


What a cute bag and the scenery is beautiful too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I love this cute bag of yours!  Glad it's getting out - and that you are!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> So cute


Thank you MaseratiMomma!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful — I especially love the first picture (and I continue to marvel at how you capture each shot in such a lovely and dreamy way.  What I would give to take good pictures like you ).  And how lucky your DDs are your personal shoppers these days!


You are sweet IM! 
I am thankful for my "assistants" for sure! But due to my youngest assistant, "I " am purchasing things I would never buy!!!


----------



## ByCara

Run some errands with Ms Alma bb today


----------



## misscooper18

yellowbernie said:


> Using my new to me Coach patchwork Rogue..


Hi! I know this is an old post, but, do you know the name of this patchwork design? I purchased the white version and am trying to figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Using this new straw bag I got off Amazon today! Wee.


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Using this new straw bag I got off Amazon today! Wee.
> 
> View attachment 4773298
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773299


You look great!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> You look great!


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## samfalstaff

Dooney and Bourke Cassidy Hobo


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4773717



Beautiful pic, as always.  Cute bag! 

PS. Still years away from being tired of your garden shots! They are so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Rainy day, so carrying this fun bit of color.  mini-Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic, as always.  Cute bag!
> 
> PS. Still years away from being tired of your garden shots! They are so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Yesterday's date night with my vintage baguette


----------



## samfalstaff

starrynite_87 said:


> Yesterday's date night with my vintage baguette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774223


I remember when we used to do that...looks yummy!


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


Gorgeous color!       Imo. No one does color like BV.


----------



## jbags07

Quick trip to the post office today....


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Five Pocket Boho in Rustic Eggplant


----------



## MaseratiMomma

BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## Narnanz

Getting the love from me this week.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Quick trip to the post office today....
> 
> View attachment 4774337


Very nice !


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Jet Set Extra large Quilted Metallic leather pouch in Anthracite as a gift.


----------



## samfalstaff

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4774444


So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4774444



I like the colors — pretty!  And a pretty pink dustbag too


----------



## PineappleMinnie

My Senreve Mini Maestra bag in cream colour pebbled leather arrived today, so that was what I carried for today . Liking the bag so far.


----------



## myluvofbags

JenJBS said:


> My purple Ferragamo.  The light makes this look warmer than the color really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761537


What an amazing color


----------



## Amazona

BernadetteRL said:


> One of my favorites from my collection it brings me back to my childhood........  My Dior Diorcamp Embroidered Messenger. I need to get an organizer for her, any recommendations.
> 
> View attachment 4770065


So pretty! Enni's Collection makes liners for all bags, I can recommend her for both quality and great CS. Her web store is at enniscollection.com
By buying from Enni, you're supporting a small business owned by a woman.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Happy July 1st to everyone !! Back to my Prada tessuto gaufre bag, not very Summery, but due to neck and back issues, I need something light as a feather and this definitely fits the bill.


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff 2007


----------



## JenJBS

myluvofbags said:


> What an amazing color



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Five Pocket Boho in Rustic Eggplant
> View attachment 4774348



Love that color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

starrynite_87 said:


> Yesterday's date night with my vintage baguette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774223


I was distracted by the good! Then I saw your cute Fendi!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Quick trip to the post office today....
> 
> View attachment 4774337


Beautiful bag for a trip to the post office indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4773717


This beautiful white (?) bag against the white flower backdrop is soooooo refreshing!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 4774444


I really love this shape and the colors!!! Especially the lilac!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> You look great!


Agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Dooney and Bourke Cassidy Hobo
> View attachment 4773879


This leather is just so scrumptious!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> fun bit of color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773929


This teal green is just so refreshing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. Mark Cross Uptown bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This teal green is just so refreshing!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. Mark Cross Uptown bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774874



Lovely pic! I've been eyeing Mark Cross bags. How do you like yours? Are they worth the high prices?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely pic! I've been eyeing Mark Cross bags. How do you like yours? Are they worth the high prices?


Thank you!!!
Perfect workmanship in my opinion.
Right now they have  many pieces on sale!


----------



## starrynite_87

samfalstaff said:


> I remember when we used to do that...looks yummy!


I’m an introvert and after spending months at home, getting dressed up and going out was surprisingly refreshing


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!!
> Perfect workmanship in my opinion.
> Right now they have  many pieces on sale!



Thank you for the information!


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


This is making me want a nodini even more. This color is amazing!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today. Mark Cross Uptown bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774874


Gorgeous style! I love the colorblock. Is it compartmentalized inside or just an accordion shape? 
I'm in love with Marc Cross bags and hope to own one someday. I don't generally gravitate to structured bags but these are just so beautifully structured and made.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Lovely pic! I've been eyeing Mark Cross bags. How do you like yours? Are they worth the high prices?


haha-- just saw you post. I have also been eyeing them. Do you think they make a purple bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> haha-- just saw you post. I have also been eyeing them. Do you think they make a purple bag?



Did a Google image search 'mark cross bag purple', and found a few. They don't look current, but they've been done before, so may be done again. Or they may show up on resale sites.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Did a Google image search 'mark cross bag purple', and found a few. They don't look current, but they've been done before, so may be done again. Or they may show up on resale sites.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautiful white (?) bag against the white flower backdrop is soooooo refreshing!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous style! I love the colorblock. Is it compartmentalized inside or just an accordion shape?
> I'm in love with Marc Cross bags and hope to own one someday. I don't generally gravitate to structured bags but these are just so beautifully structured and made.


Thank you.  One of the reasons why I fell in love with this design is the accordion style sides!
The bag is in 2 compartments.


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Original Bucket in Galaxy. The color is black with silver flecks, but the sun reflecting off from the bag makes it look like there is purple mixed in there too.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  One of the reasons why I fell in love with this design is the accordion style sides!
> The bag is in 2 compartments.
> 
> View attachment 4775432


Thank you for showing the inside. It does look beautifully made


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2007
> View attachment 4774751


Never get tired of seeing stonewash!


----------



## samfalstaff

starrynite_87 said:


> I’m an introvert and after spending months at home, getting dressed up and going out was surprisingly refreshing


Yeah, me too. It took about 3 months for me to finally develop cabin fever.


----------



## babypanda

whateve said:


> It's so pretty! I have a long term goal of getting a nodini but I keep getting distracted by cheaper bags.


Bottega veneta is having a private sale in the USA on TM pieces, Nodini included.


----------



## whateve

babypanda said:


> Bottega veneta is having a private sale in the USA on TM pieces, Nodini included.


Thanks! I don't know if my SA has returned to work yet. Do you know the discount?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4775753


Beautiful honey patina!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4775795


Is this in nylon?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for showing the inside. It does look beautifully made


I do love the perfect red interior!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag for a trip to the post office indeed!


I know, right!  But i’ve decided, i need to start using my nice bags, rather then let them sit. Even tho like most people, we aren’t going out very much, i am going to use and rotate all of bags ....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I know, right!  But i’ve decided, i need to start using my nice bags, rather then let them sit. Even tho like most people, we aren’t going out very much, i am going to use and rotate all of bags ....


I have posted this before, but I change bags daily and have not stopped.  If nothing else it cheers me to see them.  Use those bags dear!!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I have posted this before, but I change bags daily and have not stopped.  If nothing else it cheers me to see them.  Use those bags dear!!!


I am going to copy you on this if you don’t mind.....Everyday i am going to change out my bags, and use ALL of them!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I am going to copy you on this if you don’t mind.....Everyday i am going to change out my bags, and use ALL of them!


Good for you.  I change clothes every day and often shoes, so why not bags!


----------



## dignatius

Late lunch with a classic MM design:  Marco Massaccesi Soulmate Midi in Blue Africa leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775449


Love it! How do you like this leather?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! How do you like this leather?



It's really nice leather. So smooshy!!! Seems very durable.


----------



## JenJBS

Today was my bag by The Row.        Love this bag!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Today was my bag by The Row.        Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776522


Love this bag!  Love your Flag displays too. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag!  Love your Flag displays too. Happy Independence Day!



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this in nylon?


Yes , with leather


----------



## Venessa84

Did some shopping yesterday with my Lady...I love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

My Dooney and Bourke on Wednesday...


... and my large Marcie yesterday and today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff 2007
> View attachment 4774751


Tell me those daisies are from your garden!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Today was my bag by The Row.        Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776522



This bag is so pretty.
Love how you set your display with the flag!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> This bag is so pretty.
> Love how you set your display with the flag!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Did some shopping yesterday with my Lady...I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776803


Love this bag and photo!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag and photo!


I have been intrigued by the Lady for a long time, but it doesn't suit my life style. I love that color.


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Maison Margiela camera bag to run a few errands.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Maison Margiela camera bag to run a few errands.
> 
> View attachment 4777116


Awwwwww! So cute! Love the staging and your bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag and photo!



Thanks mama!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Dior Boston


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, I carried my mini Rowan keyfob as a bag for errands.
At the dealer for maintenence, I couldn't resist the photo op for my bag. 
It was a toy convertible for sale.

[Please don't mind the dust on the dashboard(it's from sanitizing wipes) and the dirty windshield].


----------



## ksuromax

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


LOVE! LOVE! LOVE!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S for the last few days


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwwwww! So cute! Love the staging and your bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I carried my mini Rowan keyfob as a bag for errands.
> At the dealer for maintenence, I couldn't resist the photo op for my bag.
> It was a toy convertible for sale.
> 
> [Please don't mind the dust on the dashboard(it's from sanitizing wipes) and the dirty windshield].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777146
> View attachment 4777147



So cute!  How fun to find a HUGE car to match your HUGE bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!  How fun to find a HUGE car to match your HUGE bag.


It was fun!


----------



## jbags07

Took my favorite summer bag with me to lunch out in the country....


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Maison Margiela camera bag to run a few errands.
> 
> View attachment 4777116


very cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, I carried my mini Rowan keyfob as a bag for errands.
> At the dealer for maintenence, I couldn't resist the photo op for my bag.
> It was a toy convertible for sale.
> 
> [Please don't mind the dust on the dashboard(it's from sanitizing wipes) and the dirty windshield].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777146
> View attachment 4777147


This is fabulous staging!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Took my favorite summer bag with me to lunch out in the country....
> 
> View attachment 4777516


I love this! Such great staging. Oh, and pretty bag, too.


----------



## shesnochill

westvillage said:


> My bags, along with a piece of my heart, have been languishing. I’ve taken out only the simplest and smallest of them that I can run some sanitizer over. But now I’m breaking into the good stuff! My BV Nodini (in canard) hasn’t seen the light of day since last summer. I’m
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772915


Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S for the last few days
> 
> View attachment 4777240


Love this! How does the leather feel?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> very cute!



Thank you!   


jbags07 said:


> Took my favorite summer bag with me to lunch out in the country....
> 
> View attachment 4777516



What a fun pic, and beautiful bag!


----------



## Glttglam

samfalstaff said:


> So cute!





Iamminda said:


> I like the colors — pretty!  And a pretty pink dustbag too





Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this shape and the colors!!! Especially the lilac!!!



Thank you so much to all of you


----------



## ksuromax

samfalstaff said:


> Love this! How does the leather feel?


thanks! 
it feels just like my other Bazar bags, soft, very nice and already started breaking in


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This is fabulous staging!


Thank you Kimbashop!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## IntheOcean

Switched into this pretty Prada  Love the leather, so smooth and squishy and smells wonderful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778093
> View attachment 4778094
> View attachment 4778095



Stunning pics!  Such a cute bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Alexander Wang Halo bag around the apartment today. Happy Independence Day, to the American TPF members.


----------



## Glttglam

Taking my Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit out for the first time while my washable purse dries


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Alexander Wang Halo bag around the apartment today. Happy Independence Day, to the American TPF members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778371


Thank you.  Our nation is struggling right now, but we have struggled throughout the history of America. We will come out better on the other side.  I do pray for the return of civility, respect and honest and open discourse.  Hugs to you all in every nation.


----------



## Sarah03

Glttglam said:


> Taking my Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit out for the first time while my washable purse dries
> 
> View attachment 4778375


Is this the small size? What can you fit in there? I really like it!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Tell me those daisies are from your garden!


Yes they are!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy July 4th SM .   These (carwash?) pictures are fantastic .



Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778093
> View attachment 4778094
> View attachment 4778095


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pool time!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy July 4th SM .   These (carwash?) pictures are fantastic .


Thank you IM!
I just think the carwash tunnel lights are really pretty!
Happy 4th to you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Alexander Wang Halo bag around the apartment today. Happy Independence Day, to the American TPF members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778371


I can just see you walking in the house with this cute red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Switched into this pretty Prada  Love the leather, so smooth and squishy and smells wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 4778239


This leather looks really divine in this picture for sure!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy 4th of July!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778093
> View attachment 4778094
> View attachment 4778095





Iamminda said:


> Happy July 4th SM . These (carwash?) pictures are fantastic .


Oh! That's what that is! I thought it was a photo filter. Pretty cool!


----------



## Iamminda

Have fun BBG .  I really like that Kipling bag.


BeachBagGal said:


> Pool time!!!
> 
> View attachment 4778488


----------



## Iamminda

Since I have only been using nylon bags and staying home for months now, here is a throwback picture to a happy July 4th vaca in Hawaii a few years back (with my just purchased ”souvenir” bag). I wear this shirt once a year .  Have a fun and safe holiday .


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Since I have only been using nylon bags and staying home for months now, here is a throwback picture to a happy July 4th vaca in Hawaii a few years back (with my just purchased ”souvenir” bag). I wear this shirt once a year .  Have a fun and safe holiday .
> 
> View attachment 4778494


Beautiful shade of red!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

IntheOcean said:


> Switched into this pretty Prada  Love the leather, so smooth and squishy and smells wonderful.
> 
> View attachment 4778239


That looks like it feels very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I can just see you walking in the house with this cute red bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Since I have only been using nylon bags and staying home for months now, here is a throwback picture to a happy July 4th vaca in Hawaii a few years back (with my just purchased ”souvenir” bag). I wear this shirt once a year .  Have a fun and safe holiday .
> 
> View attachment 4778494



Great shirt, and bag! Is that a City S? The small? Or one of the other moto-bag styles?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CÉLINE Micro Luggage
Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Since I have only been using nylon bags and staying home for months now, here is a throwback picture to a happy July 4th vaca in Hawaii a few years back (with my just purchased ”souvenir” bag). I wear this shirt once a year .  Have a fun and safe holiday .
> 
> View attachment 4778494


Such happy carefree vaca it must have been!!!
Oh those good ol days!
Lovely RED bag and a cool flag shirt IM!!
I miss @RuedeNesle  's fainting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4778554
> 
> CÉLINE Micro Luggage
> Glazed Calfskin Tricolor Navy, Black, Grey


This cute bag looks pristine!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Oh! That's what that is! I thought it was a photo filter. Pretty cool!


Thank  you.  It's like a disco light show!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute bag looks pristine!!!


Thank You! I’ve had her for four years now. A little surprised myself that there isn’t a scratch, the leather is ultra smooth.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks S 



samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful shade of red!



Thanks J . It’s a Town (discontinued couple of years ago) — my favorite size.  I still have a couple Towns left after parting with most of my Bs.



JenJBS said:


> Great shirt, and bag! Is that a City S? The small? Or one of the other moto-bag styles?



Thanks SSSSM .  I miss RN too .


Sunshine mama said:


> Such happy carefree vaca it must have been!!!
> Oh those good ol days!
> Lovely RED bag and a cool flag shirt IM!!
> I miss @RuedeNesle  's fainting!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Today was my bag by The Row.        Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776522


I love all your 4th decor! One of my favorite holidays..... because the 5th is my Birthday


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> This leather looks really divine in this picture for sure!





MaseratiMomma said:


> That looks like it feels very nice!


   My favorite bag of those I own or used to own in terms of leather, yep. Just don't want to let go of it.


----------



## IntheOcean

MaseratiMomma said:


> I love all your 4th decor! One of my favorite holidays..... because the 5th is my Birthday


It's already past midnight here where I am, so... Happy Birthday, @MaseratiMomma!


----------



## westvillage

I’ve made a foray into the city for this holiday weekend and I’m celebrating with my truest red bag, the Trim ll. Happy Fourth to all the US-ers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Later in the day, I carried my cosmetic case turned into a purse. I think it's a perfect way to carry my SLGs, and just hose it down after the day is over. I love how light weight and whimsical it is. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love my creation!


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks S
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks J . It’s a Town (discontinued couple of years ago) — my favorite size.  I still have a couple Towns left after parting with most of my Bs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks SSSSM .  I miss RN too .


Ooh, I just discovered the Town style. Didn't know it was discontinued though.


----------



## Iamminda

I love the look of your one-of-a-kind clear bag — looks especially great with your beautiful SLGs. I keep wanting to get a clear bag ever since you (?) introduced us to the awesome one from Amazon.



Sunshine mama said:


> Later in the day, I carried my cosmetic case turned into a purse. I think it's a perfect way to carry my SLGs, and just hose it down after the day is over. I love how light weight and whimsical it is. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I love my creation!
> View attachment 4778674


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, I just discovered the Town style. Didn't know it was discontinued though.



Oh sorry to let you know .  It was phased out when they introduced the Small City (similar size but different shape).  When I bought this one, it was near the end of it.  I tried both the Town and Small City at the store but preferred the Town.


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> I love all your 4th decor! One of my favorite holidays..... because the 5th is my Birthday



Thank you!   
Happy Birthday tomorrow! I totally understand, since I love St. Patrick's Day because my birthday is the next day. Any fun birthday plans?


----------



## shoes+handbags

My hubby and I went out to dinner last night.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> Happy Birthday tomorrow! I totally understand, since I love St. Patrick's Day because my birthday is the next day. Any fun birthday plans?


Thank You!!
And how cool about your birthday as well 
No plans that I know of, my husband and I call this birthday week (he always takes this week off work), his was Monday. We usually eat out a lot and do fun things with the children. This is the most bizarre birthday week we have ever had.... We decided to redo the whole upstairs, so he painted and laid down flooring while I shopped virtually for new bedroom suits for the children.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

IntheOcean said:


> It's already past midnight here where I am, so... Happy Birthday, @MaseratiMomma!


Thank You


----------



## Pollie-Jean

shoes+handbags said:


> My hubby and I went out to dinner last night.
> View attachment 4778699


I love it ! What is it ?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Since I have only been using nylon bags and staying home for months now, here is a throwback picture to a happy July 4th vaca in Hawaii a few years back (with my just purchased ”souvenir” bag). I wear this shirt once a year .  Have a fun and safe holiday .
> 
> View attachment 4778494


It is so nice to see this luscious Town of yours, sweet IM.


----------



## Glttglam

Sarah03 said:


> Is this the small size? What can you fit in there? I really like it!


Thank you, me too No it's the medium. It fits a lot. I put a big wallet, wristlet, hairbrush, pen zipper pouch, key pouch with lots of keys, 2 travel size bottles of GermX, and 3 face masks.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Have fun BBG .  I really like that Kipling bag.


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It is so nice to see this luscious Town of yours, sweet IM.



Thank you dear DM


----------



## Venessa84

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## Amazona

Coach Field Tote 40

It was raining cats, dogs and probably also 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
dinosaurs yesterday so it was the perfect weather to try out this awesome bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the look of your one-of-a-kind clear bag — looks especially great with your beautiful SLGs. I keep wanting to get a clear bag ever since you (?) introduced us to the awesome one from Amazon.


Thank you IM! I don't know what it is about clear bags. I know it's silly, but I just think they are really neat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Happy 4th of July!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778902


What a fun picture and beautiful bag and ONE shoe!
Did you lose the other in the rapids ride? Plus you were brave to put your lovely bag on that wall!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MaseratiMomma it's today, so happy birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

MaseratiMomma said:


> I love all your 4th decor! One of my favorite holidays..... because the 5th is my Birthday


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday, the only somewhat patriotic bag I have. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today. The Vans have cats all over them. I'm not really a cat person but I seem to attract them.


----------



## ksuromax

MaseratiMomma said:


> I love all your 4th decor! One of my favorite holidays..... because the 5th is my Birthday


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## shesnochill

My Bal City has been my to go to bag lately. Balenciaga leathers are so lightweight. Love them.


----------



## ksuromax

shesnochill said:


> My Bal City has been my to go to bag lately. Balenciaga leathers are so lightweight. Love them.
> 
> View attachment 4779097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779098


awesome slouch!!


----------



## Iamminda

Those vans are so cute!



Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday, the only somewhat patriotic bag I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779027
> 
> Today. The Vans have cats all over them. I'm not really a cat person but I seem to attract them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779028


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Those vans are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> @MaseratiMomma it's today, so happy birthday!!!





Shelby33 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!





ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Awwwww so sweet, I really appreciate the kindness!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A newly remodeled Coach bag. 
I repainted the flap and put another handle on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> Coach Field Tote 40
> 
> It was raining cats, dogs and probably also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinosaurs yesterday so it was the perfect weather to try out this awesome bag.


I like this tote! It looks fun and practical. Does it have a top zipper?
(Hopefully, you were not hit by a dinosaur. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> A newly remodeled Coach bag.
> I repainted the flap and put another handle on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779280


You are so resourceful! Very cute bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana today.


----------



## Amazona

Ludmilla said:


> I like this tote! It looks fun and practical. Does it have a top zipper?
> (Hopefully, you were not hit by a dinosaur. )


I just got hit by a couple of cockerspaniels and a maine coon, but managed to dodge the dinosaurs! 
The bag doesn't have a zipper, only a magnet closure. I like bags that have an open top especially when they're this big. It's easy to get to my stuff. I carry my valuables in my Coach Nolita or the pouch that came with the bag, both of them I can attach to the D-ring inside the tote.


----------



## scrpo83

Gucci Swing tote


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> I just got hit by a couple of cockerspaniels and a maine coon, but managed to dodge the dinosaurs!
> The bag doesn't have a zipper, only a magnet closure. I like bags that have an open top especially when they're this big. It's easy to get to my stuff. I carry my valuables in my Coach Nolita or the pouch that came with the bag, both of them I can attach to the D-ring inside the tote.


Glad you dodged the dinosaurs and thanks for your reply!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday, the only somewhat patriotic bag I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779027
> 
> Today. The Vans have cats all over them. I'm not really a cat person but I seem to attract them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779028


They want to hang out in your beautiful garden.  Lol


----------



## jbags07

Chene Cervo today....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> You are so resourceful! Very cute bag.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Chene Cervo today....
> 
> View attachment 4779725



Beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM! I don't know what it is about clear bags. I know it's silly, but I just think they are really neat!


I agree!  I have a few also and love using them b/c they showcase our pretty slg’s and phone cases lol....


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> A newly remodeled Coach bag.
> I repainted the flap and put another handle on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779280


Love how this turned out!  You are so creative with your bags


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Chene Cervo today....
> 
> View attachment 4779725


I love the color of this!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> A newly remodeled Coach bag.
> I repainted the flap and put another handle on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779280


Looks amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Love how this turned out!  You are so creative with your bags


Thank you!! Now I'm blushing too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> I agree!  I have a few also and love using them b/c they showcase our pretty slg’s and phone cases lol....


Yay! Another clear winner!!!
(Pun intended!)


----------



## coach943

Off to the dentist (yuck) with my Massaccesi Midi Soulmate in Persian Green Metallic (yay). This bag is such a showstopper.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Chene Cervo today....
> 
> View attachment 4779725


This is such a squishy goodness!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coach943 said:


> Off to the dentist (yuck) with my Massaccesi Midi Soulmate in Persian Green Metallic (yay). This bag is such a showstopper.
> View attachment 4779799


Love the color and the design!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4779706


Gorgeous flowers/ beautiful bag!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this beautiful show-stopping color!



coach943 said:


> Off to the dentist (yuck) with my Massaccesi Midi Soulmate in Persian Green Metallic (yay). This bag is such a showstopper.
> View attachment 4779799


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> Off to the dentist (yuck) with my Massaccesi Midi Soulmate in Persian Green Metallic (yay). This bag is such a showstopper.
> View attachment 4779799


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> I’ve made a foray into the city for this holiday weekend and I’m celebrating with my truest red bag, the Trim ll. Happy Fourth to all the US-ers!
> 
> View attachment 4778673


Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?

Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> A newly remodeled Coach bag.
> I repainted the flap and put another handle on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779280


So cute!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous flowers/ beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Yesterday


CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4779706


She's glowing!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?
> 
> Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.
> View attachment 4779833


More glowing leather!!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> She's glowing!!


Thanks! Sun was pretty bright!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!





southernbelle43 said:


> I love the color of this!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a squishy goodness!!!



Thank you  Cervo leather is amazing!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?
> 
> Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.
> View attachment 4779833


The leather looks so beautiful on this.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks so beautiful on this.


+1. Color too. Such a chocolatey deep brown.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> +1. Color too. Such a chocolatey deep brown.


----------



## Kimbashop

Thanks! It just keeps getting better with use. It must not have been used for a while because when I got it the leather was fairly stiff and dry. A little conditioning and a lot of handling have made this bag very supple and shiny. it's an easy bag to carry and has been on many excursions during the past few months. Also, the leather has this iridescence to it, which I love to look at while I'm out in the sun. I would love to own another H bag in Swift leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! It just keeps getting better with use. It must not have been used for a while because when I got it the leather was fairly stiff and dry. A little conditioning and a lot of handling have made this bag very supple and shiny. it's an easy bag to carry and has been on many excursions during the past few months. Also, the leather has this iridescence to it, which I love to look at while I'm out in the sun. I would love to own another H bag in Swift leather.


I wish I understood H leathers a little better, must do some research!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I wish I understood H leathers a little better, must do some research!


I am a bit obsessive sometimes with research . When I was shopping for a Trim, I found a great deal on this bag and then researched all of the different leathers, including this one, in order to inform my decision. Swift is light, known for its saturation, balances matte and shine, is iridescent, and does fairly well in weather (although there are differing opinions on this). It seems that Swift leather (formerly called Gulliver in the older bags) has a following. My next Trim will likely be in Clemence, which a lot of people who own Trims seem to like due to its slouch factor. I haven't found many in Swift.


----------



## JenJBS

My black Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I am a bit obsessive sometimes with research . When I was shopping for a Trim, I found a great deal on this bag and then researched all of the different leathers, including this one, in order to inform my decision. Swift is light, known for its saturation, balances matte and shine, is iridescent, and does fairly well in weather (although there are differing opinions on this). It seems that Swift leather (formerly called Gulliver in the older bags) has a following. My next Trim will likely be in Clemence, which a lot of people who own Trims seem to like due to its slouch factor. I haven't found many in Swift.


I’m thinking of a Massai Cut for my next H but it’ll have to wait for awhile until I can catch up financially!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I’m thinking of a Massai Cut for my next H but it’ll have to wait for awhile until I can catch up financially!


Oh yes, I really like the Massai Cut as well.


----------



## westvillage

muchstuff said:


> I’m thinking of a Massai Cut for my next H but it’ll have to wait for awhile until I can catch up financially!



I’m always attracted to the Massai Cut. It looks like the easiest bag to wear.


----------



## muchstuff

westvillage said:


> I’m always attracted to the Massai Cut. It looks like the easiest bag to wear.


Not as many of them around as the regular Massai but I’m afraid it would look too north/south when worn...?


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?
> 
> Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.
> View attachment 4779833





Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?
> 
> Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.
> View attachment 4779833



Hi Kimba ... just saw this ... my red Trim is a 31, a good size for me but doesn’t hold a lot.  It’s Togo leather and has more structure than Clemence but the Togo tends to slide down my arm when I wear certain fabrics. Your chocolate is gorgeous and I can see how it’s softened already. Lovely changes are in store with wear.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> See by Chloe Hana today.
> View attachment 4779488





MaseratiMomma said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 4779920
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


I love this charcoal color! I have never seen one in pictures other than yours, and IRL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> So cute!!


Thank you !


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this charcoal color! I have never seen one in pictures other than yours, and IRL!


Thank You


----------



## muchstuff

Another beautiful cervo bag from Bottega Veneta, the cervo flap shoulder bag...


----------



## samfalstaff

Need a big honking bag today. RM Chocolate SW MAB to the rescue!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Need a big honking bag today. RM Chocolate SW MAB to the rescue!
> View attachment 4780752


Some days just call for a big bag!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4780768


Beautiful color!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Another beautiful cervo bag from Bottega Veneta, the cervo flap shoulder bag...
> 
> View attachment 4780746


That bag is gorgeous.  That might be a BV style that would work for me. I don't think I have ever seen one???


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Reissue 225.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is gorgeous.  That might be a BV style that would work for me. I don't think I have ever seen one???


A couple gals have one, that's where I was made aware of it. I think you'd like it. @ksuromax posted this some time back...
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ega-veneta-leather-flap-hobo-7fnrl?position=1

@Hershey'sKisses posted this...another older post
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cervo-flap.977467/

I know there are a couple of mod shots but I can't find them...


----------



## Sarah03

Delightful MM!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is gorgeous.  That might be a BV style that would work for me. I don't think I have ever seen one???


Here's a quick mod shot, excuse the stay home casual attire...otherwise known as my wardrobe   ...


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday...


----------



## muchstuff

@southernbelle43 here's @Nibb 's...post #12,071.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.434875/page-805#post-33673427


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> A newly remodeled Coach bag.
> I repainted the flap and put another handle on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779280


Well done!


----------



## yellowbernie

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4780541


Love this bag, i thought they were pre order?


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Hi Kimba ... just saw this ... my red Trim is a 31, a good size for me but doesn’t hold a lot.  It’s Togo leather and has more structure than Clemence but the Togo tends to slide down my arm when I wear certain fabrics. Your chocolate is gorgeous and I can see how it’s softened already. Lovely changes are in store with wear.


that is good to know about the togo leather. I'm a newbie to Hermes and am still learning what works for me. I have found the 31 to be a good size as well, although a bit on the small side. I am on the lookout for a 35 Trim II and possibly a 38 Trim I for travel. Trims are a slippery slope! I really love them.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4780541


I am in LOVE with your soft Antigona. Checks all the boxes for me. Yours is gorgeous in grey. is that the small size? How much does it hold?


----------



## Nibb

In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded up and ready for summer.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 4780906


 THIS COLOR!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780945
> View attachment 4780946
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded up and ready for summer.


Thanks my friend, I may need more than one...


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> THIS COLOR!





Kimbashop said:


> THIS COLOR!


Thanks, it's a great summer colour.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's a great summer colour.


If you ever tire of that bag in this color.... I'm just saying.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> If you ever tire of that bag in this color.... I'm just saying.


Duly noted .


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily in Oxblood


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, I may need more than one...


I may need a black one!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780945
> View attachment 4780946
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded up and ready for summer.


Wow, that is so pretty!!! And orange is one of the IT colors right now.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> @southernbelle43 here's @Nibb 's...post #12,071.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-carrying-today.434875/page-805#post-33673427


I will keep our eye out for one on the resale sites, thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Here's a quick mod shot, excuse the stay home casual attire...otherwise known as my wardrobe   ...
> 
> View attachment 4780873


I am liking it more all the time!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4780541


I have watched the Antigona for a year or two and love the style, but never hit the buy button. Now I am glad I did not because I love the soft one more
 and in this color it is so CHIC!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780945
> View attachment 4780946
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded up and ready for summer.


Such a beautiful juicy orange bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 4780906


Love this!!!It's such a pretty shade of light green!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4780768


You must be surrounded by flowers all the time! This is a pretty blue green bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Reissue 225.
> 
> View attachment 4780834


So classy!!!


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful juicy orange bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Reissue 225.
> 
> View attachment 4780834



So pretty — you and your Reissue


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4779993


Still with me today...she even went to quiz night but was no help...we still came 4th again


----------



## JenJBS

My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        I cannot get enough of this bag...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        I cannot get enough of this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781116


My fave picture yet of your beautiful bag! WOW.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, that is so pretty!!! And orange is one of the IT colors right now.


Thank you! I had a baseball hobo in the same orange for about six years, I need this color it surprisingly complements many colors.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My fave picture yet of your beautiful bag! WOW.



Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

PS11 in camouflage. I’m not usually a shoulder bag girl, but I am enjoying this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> You must be surrounded by flowers all the time! This is a pretty blue green bag!


Flowers and bees! Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dior Diorama today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Flowers and bees! Thank you!


Oh the bees I don't care for!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4781137
> 
> Dior Diorama today.


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My fave picture yet of your beautiful bag! WOW.


+1!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thank you Sunshine mama!  I have a weakness for pink bags ...and also for bags in a certain shade of brown, and blue.  In fact, I have to stop myself from accumulating bags in the same color family, but I do adore pink!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I will keep our eye out for one on the resale sites, thank you!


There was a brown one on eBay out of Japan I think, didn't look closely at it though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you Sunshine mama!  I have a weakness for pink bags ...and also for bags in a certain shade of brown, and blue.  In fact, I have to stop myself from accumulating bags in the same color family, but I do adore pink!


I know what you mean!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — you and your Reissue





Sunshine mama said:


> So classy!!!


Thank you both.


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        I cannot get enough of this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781116


It's sort of rainbow iridescent- so cool! What material is it?


----------



## Iamminda

+1 



JenJBS said:


> I cannot get enough of this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781116


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> I am in LOVE with your soft Antigona. Checks all the boxes for me. Yours is gorgeous in grey. is that the small size? How much does it hold?


Yes it's the small and big enough for my needs


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> It's sort of rainbow iridescent- so cool! What material is it?



It's patent leather.

'To make patent leather, tanned leather is coated three times with a polyurethane/acrylic solution and then vacuum dried to seal the coating to the leather. Dye is added to the middle coat to give patent leather its shiny color.'

Not sure what dye they would use for this color/effect... Or maybe it's a special polyurethane/acrylic solution?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> +1



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Supermarket tote on the way to the supermarket


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Need a big honking bag today. RM Chocolate SW MAB to the rescue!
> View attachment 4780752


Hubba hubba


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful red. Is this the 31 or 35 cm?
> 
> Posting my 31cm Trim II in chocolate Gulliver as an inspired response. I really love this bag, and am angling to get more.
> View attachment 4779833


This looks like melted chocolate! Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4780768


Between the flowers and your MAB.. ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my Prada soft calf satchel with prada crystal charm, on this humid day in the Northeast.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my Prada soft calf satchel with prada crystal charm, on this humid day in the Northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782055


Such a beautiful bag!    I just love all the little buckles and the hangtag, and the charm, of course!


----------



## muchstuff

Handy little Bal  Move On crossbody...


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Such a beautiful bag!    I just love all the little buckles and the hangtag, and the charm, of course!


Thank you so much and it meets my most important criteria anymore, extremely lightweight  !!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Handy little Bal  Move On crossbody...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782139


Now hold on, when did you get this smooshy wonder? I do not recall this one having made an appearance before. Is that silver, grey, or black?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Now hold on, when did you get this smooshy wonder? I do not recall this one having made an appearance before. Is that silver, grey, or black?


It's black, I don't know why any photo taken in the car never shows true colour. It was an eBay find a few months back, very handy as the strap drop works for me crossbody and it's big enough to hold essentials. ETA: 7" W x 8" H x 1.5" D.


----------



## samfalstaff

One more day with my chocolate stonewash RM MAB. (Please excuse the bits on the floor. My toddler is into crumpling old leaves.)


----------



## houseof999

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4780945
> View attachment 4780946
> 
> In honor of @muchstuff who picked up a beautiful black Bottega Veneta Cervo flap bag, it’s orange sister is loaded up and ready for summer.


Is there a mini/smaller version of this? I love this bag!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        I cannot get enough of this bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781116


Breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Breathtakingly gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

houseof999 said:


> Is there a mini/smaller version of this? I love this bag!


Thank you! I’m not sure if it came in any other sizes the bag is around 10 years old, when it comes to aging the Cervo leather is magical.


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Is there a mini/smaller version of this? I love this bag!


I don't think I've ever seen a smaller one.


----------



## houseof999

Nibb said:


> Thank you! I’m not sure if it came in any other sizes the bag is around 10 years old, when it comes to aging the Cervo leather is magical.


The leather looks so unbelievably awesome! I look every now and then to find a crossbody with that leather. Does that even exist? I haven't seriously searched though.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> The leather looks so unbelievably awesome! I look every now and then to find a crossbody with that leather. Does that even exist? I haven't seriously searched though.


Cervo is amazing! I had a somewhat smaller hobo that I considered adding a crossbody strap to. But I never did and ended up selling it.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Think! tote.


----------



## Nibb

houseof999 said:


> The leather looks so unbelievably awesome! I look every now and then to find a crossbody with that leather. Does that even exist? I haven't seriously searched though.


The leather feels and draped like a dream. Honestly I don’t know about cervo crossbody, don’t think I’ve seen one but I’m not one of the BV gurus. It’s too bad they retired the cervo, taken cate if they seriously could last a lifetime.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Evelyne PM in Etoupe.


----------



## shesnochill

Bal City still.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DIY clear bag. I love it cuz I can just wipe it down with alcohol pads!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Between the flowers and your MAB.. ❤ ❤


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Very pretty look DM .  I am so drawn to the color of your tank top 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne PM in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 4783008


----------



## Iamminda

Am clearly  in love with this look!  Your pictures are always so pretty and pleasing to the eyes.



Sunshine mama said:


> My DIY clear bag. I love it cuz I can just wipe it down with alcohol pads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783097


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Bal City still.
> 
> View attachment 4783064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783065


I just got this bag! (I've been bitten my the Bal bug!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Am clearly  in love with this look!  Your pictures are always so pretty and pleasing to the eyes.


Hahaha! Thank you IM! 
Obviously you clearly  are good at saying lovely things!


----------



## jbags07

Took Miss Scarlett to the UPS store today....


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Took Miss Scarlett to the UPS store today....
> 
> View attachment 4783264


Such squishy goodness!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty look DM .  I am so drawn to the color of your tank top


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Took Miss Scarlett to the UPS store today....
> 
> View attachment 4783264



Beautiful!     Glad both of you were able to get out.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

#ThrowbackThursday


FENDI tote Canvas Zucca Print


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaccesi Luna today


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi Luna today
> View attachment 4783493


What leather is this? It is very pretty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> What leather is this? It is very pretty!


Thanks. It's cuioi toscano in deep purple.


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. It's cuioi toscano in deep purple.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Lily


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Lily
> 
> View attachment 4783656


I love all your arm candy!


----------



## IzzaGee

Went to the bank and then some retail therapy ♡
I carry it even on a casual day!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Prada Nylon Camo Pouch: 

on our way to the post office!


----------



## Christofle

Coach briefcase with lilies! (Finally blooming )


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2007


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> Coach briefcase with lilies! (Finally blooming )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783753
> View attachment 4783754


Those flowers are gorgeous!! ❤️


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I just got this bag! (I've been bitten my the Bal bug!)


Yay! Bag twins! I wanna see! Did you post photos to reveal?


----------



## Christofle

BeachBagGal said:


> Those flowers are gorgeous!! ❤



The best part is that they are probably the easiest perennials to maintain.


----------



## muchstuff

Christofle said:


> The best part is that they are probably the easiest perennials to maintain.


Highly toxic to dogs though from what I've read.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

muchstuff said:


> It's black, I don't know why any photo taken in the car never shows true colour. It was an eBay find a few months back, very handy as the strap drop works for me crossbody and it's big enough to hold essentials. ETA: 7" W x 8" H x 1.5" D.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782261


This is so cute!! Yoogis had one a few weeks back in brand new condition but I wasn't fast enough!


----------



## muchstuff

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is so cute!! Yoogis had one a few weeks back in brand new condition but I wasn't fast enough!


I'm sure I saw one on eBay with classic HW not long ago...


----------



## Christofle

muchstuff said:


> Highly toxic to dogs though from what I've read.



Yes all parts of the plant and even the pollen can cause toxicosis in dogs and cats.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2007
> View attachment 4783755


Yep, that's officially the best picture ever of this bag. Do you think you captured the true color this time?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Yay! Bag twins! I wanna see! Did you post photos to reveal?


Not yet. The bag was a bit dry so I'm going to condition it first.


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> The best part is that they are probably the easiest perennials to maintain.


That’s a win win!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Madewell small bag for work and I'm loving it!!  It's small but holds all of my daily essentials.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, that's officially the best picture ever of this bag. Do you think you captured the true color this time?


No! It doesn't really show the red undertones which are really pronounced irl. I don't know why I can't get the true color!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today at the nail salon... getting my first pedicure in 4 months.


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Marcie today.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> Medium Marcie today.
> View attachment 4784781


Really like these bags.
I have one in Grey!


----------



## Ludmilla

RTone said:


> Really like these bags.
> I have one in Grey!


Thank you! This is one of my most favorite styles. I really want it in more colours.


----------



## RT1

I agree with you.     
Beautiful bags and some of the colors are so gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

How exciting — you are all ready for sandal season now .  Beautiful CC and G duo .



Dextersmom said:


> Today at the nail salon... getting my first pedicure in 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 4784489


----------



## southernbelle43

Staying at home, sigh.  But I am carrying a Massaccesi Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania leather.  She is so chic. And I almost captured the actual color, lol.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


----------



## southernbelle43

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4785002
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


Oh my gosh. That car is awesome!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. That car is awesome!


Thank You


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> How exciting — you are all ready for sandal season now .  Beautiful CC and G duo .


Thank you, sweet IM.  I have to say, it was such a treat.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this Pretty on my weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach today.


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using for the first time my Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.


----------



## Lisa2007

Out running errands using my MCM Vanity Case


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The Soiree by Marc Jacobs.
> View attachment 4784098


Such a perfect picture of a cute  bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Out running errands using my MCM Vanity Case
> 
> View attachment 4785896


Love! 
We're almost twins! I have the older version with gold hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a perfect picture of a cute  bag!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## westvillage

In the garden with my Nodini in flamingo. It’s our sixth summer together!


----------



## JenJBS

westvillage said:


> In the garden with my Nodini in flamingo. It’s our sixth summer together!
> 
> View attachment 4786116



Beautiful summer color!


----------



## westvillage

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful summer color!



Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

My bag made of bamboo finally using for the 1st time for a drive thru baby shower.


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Gerard Darel 24 bag yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

Such a cool looking bag 


BeachBagGal said:


> My bag made of bamboo finally using for the 1st time for a drive thru baby shower.
> 
> View attachment 4786376


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Such a cool looking bag


Thank you! ❤️ Super lightweight too.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> My new Gerard Darel 24 bag yesterday.
> View attachment 4786504



This is a beautiful picture and bag.     
I have always like the Gerard Darel 24 bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Nice Nano. I of course turned the vanity case into a crossbody!
I usually don't wear a lot of LV mono, but this HUGE size sang to me!


----------



## Shelby33

Moni Moni


----------



## Narnanz

@Shelby33


I now have this in my head and wanted to share with everyone else.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> @Shelby33
> View attachment 4787072
> 
> I now have this in my head and wanted to share with everyone else.


I LOVE this song!!!
I'm on the elliptical and I just started listening to this!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!
> We're almost twins! I have the older version with gold hardware.


I so wanted the black with gold hardware but decided to pass on it as I also have the smaller Vanity in the cognac with black leather trim with gold hardware.I hope you are enjoying using your Vanity. I get a complement or a comment each time I take the Vanity out. Have a good and safe summer.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE this song!!!
> I'm on the elliptical and I just started listening to this!





Narnanz said:


> @Shelby33
> View attachment 4787072
> 
> I now have this in my head and wanted to share with everyone else.


For those too young to remember the original version...great tune.


----------



## westvillage

Narnanz said:


> @Shelby33
> View attachment 4787072
> 
> I now have this in my head and wanted to share with everyone else.



So great!  Even a lot like the original.  I would have thought it was a live version by the Shondells except ... lol ... look at them in muchstuff’s post of the album cover. Could they ever get down in those  VNecks  lololol...But I love ‘em all.


----------



## westvillage

Quickly back on topic to keep the Mods happy, here ‘s my big le Pliage for packing back to the city.  Looking at this stylized cutie made me so happy during serious and scary lockdown… 
Front:


Back


----------



## muchstuff

westvillage said:


> Quickly back on topic to keep the Mods happy, here ‘s my big le Pliage for packing back to the city.  Looking at this stylized cutie made me so happy during serious and scary lockdown…
> Front:
> View attachment 4787110
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4787111


That's great, I love it  .


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> For those too young to remember the original version...great tune.



I bow down to you @muchstuff ...I love Billy...but this gives me great vibes.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> I bow down to you @muchstuff ...I love Billy...but this gives me great vibes.


And those V necks were very hip at the time   .


----------



## shesnochill

I was carrying my Balenciaga city for about two weeks — finally switched out today, my first ever Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## audreylita

muchstuff said:


> For those too young to remember the original version...great tune.



This is the only one I know.  

I need to take a photo but I've been using my vintage 35 cm Hermes black box retourne kelly with GHW with an after market fun strap.  Pics to follow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> I so wanted the black with gold hardware but decided to pass on it as I also have the smaller Vanity in the cognac with black leather trim with gold hardware.I hope you are enjoying using your Vanity. I get a complement or a comment each time I take the Vanity out. Have a good and safe summer.
> 
> View attachment 4787098


This is very cute! How do you like this version vs. your black/ silver bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> For those too young to remember the original version...great tune.



I like it a lot!


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## southernbelle43

westvillage said:


> Quickly back on topic to keep the Mods happy, here ‘s my big le Pliage for packing back to the city.  Looking at this stylized cutie made me so happy during serious and scary lockdown…
> Front:
> View attachment 4787110
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4787111


That is totally cute!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> This is very cute! How do you like this version vs. your black/ silver bag?


Actually I like them both for different reasons. When I just want to carry the bare minimum I may use the smaller. I normally use Vuitton slgs and one of my must have in any bag is one of my Cles Key Pouches.
BTW I absolutely love your Vuitton Vanity it’s adorable and is on my list to purchase just trying to make a decision on size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey today.
> View attachment 4787165


JUICY!!!
So pretty !


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> JUICY!!!
> So pretty !



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Quickly back on topic to keep the Mods happy, here ‘s my big le Pliage for packing back to the city.  Looking at this stylized cutie made me so happy during serious and scary lockdown…
> Front:
> View attachment 4787110
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4787111


This is adorable!


----------



## msd_bags

Coach Cassie today.


----------



## Ludmilla

RTone said:


> This is a beautiful picture and bag.
> I have always like the Gerard Darel 24 bags!


Thank you! I have always wanted one and finally got it.


----------



## Wumzy

Today, I am carrying the most (ab)used bag in my collection, my GG Marmont camera bag in size small. It has been through a lot...been under seats on planes, gone grocery shopping multiple times, I think my hubby has even used it as an emergency pillow on flight, plus it has been flung on the floor of my car a few times when I had to brake suddenly. Overall, I love it! It holds a lot, is comfy to carry and I can easily wipe it down with wet wipes and disinfectant.


----------



## Shelby33

Wumzy said:


> Today, I am carrying the most (ab)used bag in my collection, my GG Marmont camera bag in size small. It has been through a lot...been under seats on planes, gone grocery shopping multiple times, I think my hubby has even used it as an emergency pillow on flight, plus it has been flung on the floor of my car a few times when I had to brake suddenly. Overall, I love it! It holds a lot, is comfy to carry and I can easily wipe it down with wet wipes and disinfectant.
> 
> View attachment 4787753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787754


Doesn't look abused at all!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my Mary Frances beaded Strawberry milkshake crossbody bag! So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

This is too cute for words — love it. 


maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Mary Frances beaded Strawberry milkshake crossbody bag! So cute!
> View attachment 4787906


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> This is too cute for words — love it.


Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Carried my Mandarin Bal yesterday to the kids dental cleaning.


----------



## southernbelle43

houseof999 said:


> Carried my Mandarin Bal yesterday to the kids dental cleaning.
> View attachment 4787975


beautiful color!


----------



## Venessa84

I continue to switch it up every day!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Nice Nano. I of course turned the vanity case into a crossbody!
> I usually don't wear a lot of LV mono, but this HUGE size sang to me!
> View attachment 4787053


Absolutely love it, with the chain and twilly


----------



## Twirlybird@books

shesnochill said:


> Glad you are a fan like me!! I loved their production/material — just great quality. If I ever see this bag on eBay or something (or if I ever feel like parting with mine) I’ll let you know!!


I collect Ruehl bags  they are the absolute best. I find them for total steals on Poshmark. I have 2 parkers, the big tote with the 1 pocket and one satchel type with 3 pockets on the front. I'm sorry I don't know any of their names other than the Parker. They sell their leather jackets on there to at the moment. Glad to find other Ruehl lovers out there.


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Quickly back on topic to keep the Mods happy, here ‘s my big le Pliage for packing back to the city.  Looking at this stylized cutie made me so happy during serious and scary lockdown…
> Front:
> View attachment 4787110
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4787111


Love this!


----------



## jbags07

Hip bag today...


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hip bag today...
> View attachment 4788130


How cool that your blouse matches your phone case?!!?!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Hip bag today...
> View attachment 4788130



Such a cute bag!


----------



## JenJBS

My The Row bag.   So loving the leather, style, and size. One of my favorite bags ever.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> How cool that your blouse matches your phone case?!!?!


Lol, i did not even notice. Guess i am drawn to similar patterns


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!





JenJBS said:


> My The Row bag.   So loving the leather, style, and size. One of my favorite bags ever.
> View attachment 4788154



Thank you!  Loving yours too, the leather looks yummy!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Loving yours too, the leather looks yummy!



Thank you!    The Row leather is yummy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Mary Frances beaded Strawberry milkshake crossbody bag! So cute!
> View attachment 4787906


How cute!! ❤️


----------



## tatertot

I carried my Nena & Co Sonia today  I’ve had her for a few weeks but finally got a picture today.


----------



## muchstuff

Bottega Veneta pekary baseball hobo in the colour canvas...it's actually a bit more of a yellow cream colour IRL, closer to the second pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta pekary baseball hobo in the colour canvas...it's actually a bit more of a yellow cream colour IRL, closer to the second pic.
> View attachment 4788303
> 
> View attachment 4788304


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

Gerard Darel yesterday ....




.... and Bree today.


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Gerard Darel yesterday ....
> 
> View attachment 4788498
> 
> 
> .... and Bree today.
> View attachment 4788500


The leather looks great on both bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks great on both bags!


Thanks!
Gerard Darel is goat, Bree is calf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta pekary baseball hobo in the colour canvas...it's actually a bit more of a yellow cream colour IRL, closer to the second pic.
> View attachment 4788303
> 
> View attachment 4788304


This is soooo cool! Do you like baseball?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My The Row bag.   So loving the leather, style, and size. One of my favorite bags ever.
> View attachment 4788154


This is such a cute bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Hip bag today...
> View attachment 4788130


I love your whole look!
And I could have sworn the phone case was the same print as your shirt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Mary Frances beaded Strawberry milkshake crossbody bag! So cute!
> View attachment 4787906


Pink and strawberry! How fun and cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4788065
> View attachment 4788066
> View attachment 4788067
> 
> I continue to switch it up every day!


You kinda have to,  or you won't be able to use all of your many gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo cool! Do you like baseball?


Very comfy bag to carry!


----------



## westvillage

It’s sangria with a Longchamp Brandy. We are finally out to dinner, sidewalk table, in our NYC neighborhood. Feels hard won and so gratifying.


----------



## Venessa84

15 month check up with my son and Dior


Loving everything about this tote. The straps are super comfy and I can throw everything in here without having to carry a diaper bag and another bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speedy today.


----------



## lenarmc

Burberry. I don’t like black handbags, but I could not resist the studs. The strap is from Amazon as I didn’t like the one it came with. I couldn’t wear it crossbody.


----------



## shesnochill

I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Ludmilla said:


> Speedy today.
> View attachment 4789756


I’ve never given the Speedy a look.. until now! A strap???


----------



## Ludmilla

shesnochill said:


> I’ve never given the Speedy a look.. until now! A strap???


It‘s a Speedy B. 
I like it a lot for travelling.


----------



## Ludmilla

shesnochill said:


> I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789787


Great purple colour!


----------



## whateve

shesnochill said:


> I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789787


I love this color! What is it called and what year?


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> It’s sangria with a Longchamp Brandy. We are finally out to dinner, sidewalk table, in our NYC neighborhood. Feels hard won and so gratifying.
> View attachment 4789499


Wow that must feel nice. 
The drink and the bag look delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789787


Man, this Bal color is amazing!!
This was my favorite color  way back in 9th and 10th grade. It's soooo juicy!


----------



## shesnochill

Sunshine mama said:


> Man, this Bal color is amazing!!
> This was my favorite color  way back in 9th and 10th grade. It's soooo juicy!


So excited.. it’s on my list of HGs 

Next.. to find Green Apple lol


----------



## shesnochill

whateve said:


> I love this color! What is it called and what year?


Amethyst! I think 2008


----------



## shesnochill

Ludmilla said:


> It‘s a Speedy B.
> I like it a lot for travelling.


OOOOOO. I’m looking it up!! 
Thanks for sharing.❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> So excited.. it’s on my list of HGs
> 
> Next.. to find Green Apple lol


That was my fave color too!
Back then it was this purple and apple green together!!! I was obsessed!
And I still love these colors.


----------



## JenJBS

shesnochill said:


> I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789787



Gorgeous!        Congratulations on a magnificent find!


----------



## ClimbingGardenia

lenarmc said:


> Burberry. I don’t like black handbags, but I could not resist the studs. The strap is from Amazon as I didn’t like the one it came with. I couldn’t wear it crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789761


I LOVE that! (sorry if I'm not meant to reply here or this way or whatever - even my L plates are wobbly).


----------



## JenJBS

My Alexander Wang red Halo bag for a splash of color.


----------



## houseof999

Carrying for the first time!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time!
> View attachment 4790241


Matches your doggo very well  . What's the brand?


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Matches your doggo very well  . What's the brand?


Thank you! It's Coach! Yeah he's getting ready for a nap so he was like "what are you doing mom.. Do I need to move?"


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! It's Coach! Yeah he's getting ready for a nap so he was like "what are you doing mom.. Do I need to move?"


Yeah he kinda has that look   .


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time!
> View attachment 4790241



Cute bag!    Even cuter pup!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Matches your doggo very well  . What's the brand?



Blind as a bat here — I didn’t see the dog .  In my defense, I was looking at it thumbnail size instead of clicking it for full image.


----------



## lenarmc

ClimbingGardenia said:


> I LOVE that! (sorry if I'm not meant to reply here or this way or whatever - even my L plates are wobbly).



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carrying for the first time!
> View attachment 4790241


CUTE × 2!!!!!
What is the name of the bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I just got this today— so excited to spend time with it tomorrow!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4789787


Wowzers! Is this the magenta color that you were trying to find?


----------



## samfalstaff

samfalstaff said:


> Wowzers! Is this the magenta color that you were trying to find?


Oops. You answered already. Nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Not a great photo but still showcases the great color. Massaccesi Deep Purple Luna


----------



## shesnochill

I needed a reason to leave the house to use this today haha   

Balenciaga Amethyst City


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t get enough of this bumbag


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> CUTE × 2!!!!!
> What is the name of the bag?


I actually don't know.  
I saw the same bag (not printed) in the basquiat thread but no style name is given.


----------



## Christofle

shesnochill said:


> I needed a reason to leave the house to use this today haha
> 
> Balenciaga Amethyst City
> 
> View attachment 4790460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790462



That bal is tdf
What a perfect pop of colour!


----------



## muchstuff

Bal pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## Kimbashop

shesnochill said:


> I needed a reason to leave the house to use this today haha
> 
> Balenciaga Amethyst City
> 
> View attachment 4790460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790462


Looks great on you. That bal is a beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790651
> 
> View attachment 4790653


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch (and JC sandals)


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it! 
It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!


----------



## Molly0

Little RM “Molly”. What can I say? She was meant to be mine.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it!
> It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791100


So cute!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it!
> It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!


That banana charm is everything! I adore it!
Did you make the short top handle?
I had a small crossbody that was gifted to me but for some reason I never reached for it. Then I decided to attach a men's punk leather cuff to it (the bracelet goes across the bag now like a clutch strap that I can slip my hand under) and it has completely transformed the bag for me. Small changes can make a big difference!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> That banana charm is everything! I adore it!
> Did you make the short top handle?
> I had a small crossbody that was gifted to me but for some reason I never reached for it. Then I decided to attach a men's punk leather cuff to it (the bracelet goes across the bag now like a clutch strap that I can slip my hand under) and it has completely transformed the bag for me. Small changes can make a big difference!


Oh I would love to see this!
And yes, I made the top handle out of an unused belt.
With the banana,  I wanted to juxtapose a feeling of punk with cuteness.


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I would love to see this!
> And yes, I made the top handle out of an unused belt.
> With the banana,  I wanted to juxtapose a feeling of punk with cuteness.


You did a great job. Your alterations always look so professional! 

I was just conditioning my bags, so I took some quick snaps of it for you. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics.
The first picture is the back of the bag to show what it looked like originally. The others are the bag now with the men's bracelet cuff attached, and how I sometimes slip my hand behind the bracelet to carry it as a clutch.
Not nearly as good as yours, but it made me reach for the bag more often. 

Edit: sorry, pictures didn't attach correctly. Fixed.


----------



## hers4eva

Oh my gosh  that banana




Sunshine mama said:


> I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it!
> It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791100


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> You did a great job. Your alterations always look so professional!
> 
> I was just conditioning my bags, so I took some quick snaps of it for you. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics.
> The first picture is the back of the bag to show what it looked like originally. The others are the bag now with the men's bracelet cuff attached, and how I sometimes slip my hand behind the bracelet to carry it as a clutch.
> Not nearly as good as yours, but it made me reach for the bag more often.
> 
> Edit: sorry, pictures didn't attach correctly. Fixed.
> 
> View attachment 4791139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791141


Love it!!
So creative!
I am also working on a flat clutch that I am turning into a mini Le Pliage look a like.
All I need to do is to attach the handles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Oh my gosh  that banana


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it!!
> So creative!
> I am also working on a flat clutch that I am turning into a mini Le Pliage look a like.
> All I need to do is to attach the handles.


Thanks _though I know mine looks quite amateurish!_
Can't wait to see this clutch when you're done with the handles!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Thanks _though I know mine looks quite amateurish!_
> Can't wait to see this clutch when you're done with the handles!


Thank you!
Your bag is totally professional looking!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
Oh BTW, I turned the leftover belt into a fun bracelet.


----------



## Iamminda

This entire look is so very pretty K .



ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch (and JC sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4790996


----------



## Iamminda

I love that you are carrying a Molly.  I would totally buy a bag named after me (even if it’s not my style )



Molly0 said:


> Little RM “Molly”. What can I say? She was meant to be mine.
> View attachment 4791124


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I love that you are carrying a Molly.  I would totally buy a bag named after me (even if it’s not my style )


The funny thing is, I bought a RM watch yesterday in Winners (Canada’s version of TJMaxx) then thought to myself “hmm...maybe i’ll Drop into my fav thrift haunt & just maybe I’ll be on a roll & find a RM bag.”  Well, sure enough I did! AND I just found out on the RM forum that it is named “Molly”!  haha.  Lucky day yesterday!


----------



## Iamminda

jblended said:


> You did a great job. Your alterations always look so professional!
> 
> I was just conditioning my bags, so I took some quick snaps of it for you. Sorry for the poor quality of the pics.
> The first picture is the back of the bag to show what it looked like originally. The others are the bag now with the men's bracelet cuff attached, and how I sometimes slip my hand behind the bracelet to carry it as a clutch.
> Not nearly as good as yours, but it made me reach for the bag more often.
> 
> Edit: sorry, pictures didn't attach correctly. Fixed.
> 
> View attachment 4791139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791141



This looks very nice — I really like the mini zippers!   (Hope you don’t mind my saying, I read/follow but don’t post on another thread — just want to say I am very glad and happy to see you here ).


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> You did a great job. Your alterations always look so professional!



+100 @Sunshine mama  is extremely talented at painting and alterations.


----------



## jblended

Iamminda said:


> This looks very nice — I really like the mini zippers!   (Hope you don’t mind my saying, I read/follow but don’t post on another thread — just want to say I am very glad and happy to see you here ).


Thank you. It's the mini zippers that made me select that cuff...that, and the length of it was perfect for the bag.
Very sweet of you to welcome me here!  
I get what you mean. I lurk on a lot of threads but don't post on too many of them, so when I see familiar names (like yours from the Coach forum) in different threads, I feel happy because it's a familiar 'friend' almost.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch (and JC sandals)
> 
> View attachment 4790996


You look great! I love the toenails!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love that you are carrying a Molly.  I would totally buy a bag named after me (even if it’s not my style )


I didn't even realize this until you mentioned it!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Your bag is totally professional looking!
> View attachment 4791175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW, I turned the leftover belt into a fun bracelet.


Very Rocker Chic!  Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Very Rocker Chic!  Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Hands down, my most used bag...


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> Absolutely stunning!


+1


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Bal pearly bronze Velo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790651
> 
> View attachment 4790653


Wow.....


----------



## muchstuff

BV large intagli Veneta in ebano...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wearing this cute little purse for a walk today.


----------



## shesnochill

Can’t help it!   Amethyst City still.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Currently I’m using my Marc Jacobs “The Tote Bag” in the small size


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it!
> It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791100


This banana


----------



## Molly0

shesnochill said:


> Can’t help it!   Amethyst City still.
> 
> View attachment 4791682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791683


Wow!  What a color! So gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JoeDelRey said:


> Currently I’m using my Marc Jacobs “The Tote Bag” in the small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791918
> View attachment 4791919


I like your tote bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4791488
> 
> Wearing this cute little purse for a walk today.


I love this bag!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!


It's such a pretty bag!  This one was a gift, and I love the chalk color as well.  I think you have this bag in a gorgeous red color and in the larger size?  Your bag is just stunning!


----------



## Citosgirl

I haven’t left the house in forever so I took the opportunity to put on a cute dress (!) and pull out one of my all time favs so I could take my son’s computer in to be fixed. Little delights like this makes me so happy


----------



## Citosgirl

Whoops.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's such a pretty bag!  This one was a gift, and I love the chalk color as well.  I think you have this bag in a gorgeous red color and in the larger size?  Your bag is just stunning!


Thank you.  I love this bag in chalk. I have one in peony, a soft pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A gifted bag from my DD that I am not using today since it's only a picture. 
Only if it were real!


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out for the weekly grocery store trip with my pretty purple Pouch20 by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Citosgirl

That colour is everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for the weekly grocery store trip with my pretty purple Pouch20 by Bottega Veneta.
> View attachment 4792330


Love!!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty — I would totally accept this gift too if my DD ever wanted to gift this to me .  Your DD and your whole family are so talented!!!



Sunshine mama said:


> A gifted bag from my DD that I am not using today since it's only a picture.
> Only if it were real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792278


----------



## Iamminda

I like this bag a lot — very pretty.



Citosgirl said:


> I haven’t left the house in forever so I took the opportunity to put on a cute dress (!) and pull out one of my all time favs so I could take my son’s computer in to be fixed. Little delights like this makes me so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792224


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I would totally accept this gift too if my DD ever wanted to gift this to me .  Your DD and your whole family are so talented!!!


Thank you IM!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Citosgirl said:


> That colour is everything!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to Whole Foods with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## dotty8

*Ermanno Scervino* lace tote  (with my initial  )


----------



## samfalstaff

2010 Castagna Town (without the crossbody strap)


----------



## Iamminda

Such a lovely pop of color DM. 



Dextersmom said:


> Heading to Whole Foods with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.
> 
> View attachment 4792464


----------



## shesnochill

Amethyst Bal again


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely pop of color DM.


Thank you, my friend and I just noticed your #.  I love it.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Castagna Town (without the crossbody strap)
> View attachment 4792625


Would it be possible to see a pic of the back of the interior tag?


----------



## RT1

shesnochill said:


> Amethyst Bal again
> 
> View attachment 4792815



I really get so much enjoyment out of seeing this phenomenal bag!    
This color is so beautiful and rich!


----------



## shesnochill

RTone said:


> I really get so much enjoyment out of seeing this phenomenal bag!
> This color is so beautiful and rich!


Awe thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dotty8 said:


> *Ermanno Scervino* lace tote  (with my initial  )
> View attachment 4792497
> View attachment 4792499
> View attachment 4792500


Wow this is very pretty!
Is it lined with something sturdy?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Would it be possible to see a pic of the back of the interior tag?


Uh oh. Did I get that wrong? I (foolishly) got the info from FP.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Uh oh. Did I get that wrong? I (foolishly) got the info from FP.
> View attachment 4792924


No I’m just nosy ,  the photo made it look a little paler than my castagna, you’re correct. Thanks for posting it, it’s a great colour!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> No I’m just nosy ,  the photo made it look a little paler than my castagna, you’re correct. Thanks for posting it, it’s a great colour!


Oh, glad to hear that because I love this bag! But, yes, I don't take very good photographs.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, glad to hear that because I love this bag! But, yes, I don't take very good photographs.


Colour’s really hard to capture!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Colour’s really hard to capture!


I know!! I keep reassuring people that the color is truly awesome!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I know!! I keep reassuring people that the color is truly awesome!


For whatever reason I find the pics of the tags are usually pretty close. Plus of course your tag has the colour code on it, wish all years did!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> For whatever reason I find the pics of the tags are usually pretty close. Plus of course your tag has the colour code on it, wish all years did!


Oh, yes. Color codes on all bags would be helpful.


----------



## dotty8

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is very pretty!
> Is it lined with something sturdy?



Thank you  Yes, actually the material itself is quite sturdy - it's a see-through sturdy base with lace sewn directly on it  If that makes sense... it's hard to explain 

They also had black and red ones like this.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4793148


You and your bag are simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dotty8 said:


> Thank you  Yes, actually the material itself is quite sturdy - it's a see-through sturdy base with lace sewn directly on it  If that makes sense... it's hard to explain
> 
> They also had black and red ones like this.


That's good to know. Does this style come in a mini tote?


----------



## dotty8

Sunshine mama said:


> That's good to know. Does this style come in a mini tote?



At the local store where I bought it, they only had these large totes and two other bag shapes (one of them being a lace backpack)... but I've seen smaller totes on the internet so I guess they also exist


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> You and your bag are simply gorgeous!!!


thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Going to in-person Church for the first time since March!  (congregation separated into smaller groups - each goes one Sunday a month, and other social distancing precautions). So my Sabine clutch from Aspinal of London is making her debut!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Going to in-person Church for the first time since March!  (congregation separated into smaller groups - each goes one Sunday a month, and other social distancing precautions). So my Sabine clutch from Aspinal of London is making her debut!
> View attachment 4793334


How exciting! 
To actual church and using the bag!
I love this bag!


----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff again today.  I am totally enamoured with this little wallet-on-chain type bag that shares my name.  It’s insane how much stuff I can fit inside!.  I always thought these little type of bags wouldn’t work for me but go figure.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Going to in-person Church for the first time since March!  (congregation separated into smaller groups - each goes one Sunday a month, and other social distancing precautions). So my Sabine clutch from Aspinal of London is making her debut!
> View attachment 4793334


What a delightful little bag!  I hope that being with others in church was a wonderful experience for you.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4793148



Love the black Pouch with your black and white dress!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> How exciting!
> To actual church and using the bag!
> I love this bag!



Thank you!   It was exciting. Great to see friends in person again. This clutch is perfect for Church...


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What a delightful little bag!  I hope that being with others in church was a wonderful experience for you.



Thank you!   It was wonderful.


----------



## Iamminda

I love your dress big time  — and your pouch too 


ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4793148


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Love the black Pouch with your black and white dress!


thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> I love your dress big time  — and your pouch too


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## TraGiv

YSL Lou Camera bag:


----------



## shesnochill

I hope you guys don't get tired of seeing this bag. I'm so obsessed with it right now!  I can’t keep sharing its fabulous color! This one I just took is just truly captivating.

Balenciaga City in Amethyst


----------



## MahoganyQT

This MCM mini boston.


----------



## shoes+handbags

shesnochill said:


> I hope you guys don't get tired of seeing this bag. I'm so obsessed with it right now!  I can’t keep sharing its fabulous color! This one I just took is just truly captivating.
> 
> Balenciaga City in Amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4793708


I love this color!


----------



## Sarah03

All set for the week.


----------



## Venessa84

About this weekend...





Bachelorette party followed by the wedding.


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp roseau


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> I carried my Nena & Co Sonia today  I’ve had her for a few weeks but finally got a picture today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788277


I love all those colors!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I was neglecting this bag, so I did a DIY handle, and now I love it!
> It's  a Sak's brand lamb leather wallet on chain that I got a long time ago when it was practically free!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791100


Nice job and love the banana on there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice job and love the banana on there!


Thank you! 
This banana makes all the difference!


----------



## samfalstaff

Briefly back to RM emerald MAM


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Briefly back to RM emerald MAM
> View attachment 4794453


I really love this COLOR and the leather!


----------



## Kimbashop

Working from home with Massaccesi Little Valerie. 
Why yes, that IS a Lego spaceship in the background.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Working from home with Massaccesi Little Valerie.
> Why yes, that IS a Lego spaceship in the background.
> View attachment 4794488


This is a really cool red bag! I love bags in this school bag design.
How big is this bag?
BTW, cool Lego SCULPTURE!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool red bag! I love bags in this school bag design.
> How big is this bag?
> BTW, cool Lego SCULPTURE!


Thank you! So do I -- I adore school satchels and am surprised that I don't have an entire collection of them. This one is about 9x7x3, so not quite as GIANT as your bags.

Spaceship is courtesy of my youngest.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! So do I -- I adore school satchels and am surprised that I don't have an entire collection of them. This one is about 9x7x3, so not quite as GIANT as your bags.
> 
> Spaceship is courtesy of my youngest.


Wow! Sounds like a perfect size!


----------



## houseof999

Moved into my new to me Kristen.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this COLOR and the leather!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Working from home with Massaccesi Little Valerie.
> Why yes, that IS a Lego spaceship in the background.
> View attachment 4794488


What a beautiful color!


----------



## muchstuff

BV medium Loop in cement/steel...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> BV medium Loop in cement/steel...
> 
> View attachment 4794718


Wow! What a gorgeous color!    

And I just _love_ how the bag slouches.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous color!
> 
> And I just _love_ how the bag slouches.


I know, I just love cervo...


----------



## jbags07

Petal Medium Veneta today...


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Original Bucket in Cedar with Pewter accents.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Petal Medium Veneta today...
> 
> View attachment 4794739



That color!        So lovely! What a gorgeous shade of pink! Feminine, but not little-girl-pink.


----------



## RT1

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Original Bucket in Cedar with Pewter accents.
> 
> View attachment 4794804


This is REALLY nice!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

RTone said:


> This is REALLY nice!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Going to in-person Church for the first time since March!  (congregation separated into smaller groups - each goes one Sunday a month, and other social distancing precautions). So my Sabine clutch from Aspinal of London is making her debut!
> View attachment 4793334


Beautiful bag, has such a cool vintage vibe to it...


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag, has such a cool vintage vibe to it...



Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

Changed into this Longchamp soft saddle bag over the weekend while in the city and wore her back to the country. This is Longchamp Foulonne leather and I do run a sanitizing wipe over it, alcohol and all, after I’ve been out and about.  I have a version of this in black that I’ve been sanitizing once a week since March. I’ll just sacrifice these bags if the sanitizing gradually breaks down the leather but so far, so good


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Molly0

My old Chanel gets a facelift. (new handles) with coffee in the morning light.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4795296


OH that background is stellar.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Changed into this Longchamp soft saddle bag over the weekend while in the city and wore her back to the country. This is Longchamp Foulonne leather and I do run a sanitizing wipe over it, alcohol and all, after I’ve been out and about.  I have a version of this in black that I’ve been sanitizing once a week since March. I’ll just sacrifice these bags if the sanitizing gradually breaks down the leather but so far, so good
> 
> View attachment 4795232


The leather looks beautiful. Maybe you could put some conditioner on to counteract the drying effects of alcohol.


----------



## southernbelle43

BV cervo flap in nero.


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted “Leopeony” vintage coach bag ✌️


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> OH that background is stellar.


thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Almost switched to a RM. But I couldn’t help myself..

Amethyst Bal. AGAIN


----------



## Campercass

Hammitt Daniel medium in pewter


----------



## samfalstaff

Campercass said:


> Hammitt Daniel medium in pewter
> 
> View attachment 4795877


What a great-looking bag! I really need to check out their totes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## gracie05




----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4795296


Gorgeous pouch and a really lovely view!



Campercass said:


> Hammitt Daniel medium in pewter
> 
> View attachment 4795877


Love the charm!! And the bag, too - really interesting hardware!



Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4796039


Beautiful bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My old Chanel gets a facelift. (new handles) with coffee in the morning light.
> View attachment 4795369


Pretty!
Did you attach the top handle?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This giant today.


----------



## lenarmc

gracie05 said:


> View attachment 4796205
> View attachment 4796206


The Hazlan is one of my favorite Hermès bags (not a fan of the Kelly or Birkin). This color is STUNNING! I’m so jealous.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This giant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796337



So cute!    Great pic!  Love the staging!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Bazar...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Bazar...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796464


Very nice photo! and a lovely bag.


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel jumbo for my first day back in the office


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Very nice photo! and a lovely bag.


Thanks, I really need to break this one in.


----------



## samfalstaff

First Gen Coach Rogue in mineral. Just as soft and fragrant as the day I got it.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bucket bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!    Great pic!  Love the staging!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> View attachment 4796571


What a cool pic!
The bag looks very squishy!
Is this a tiny bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cool pic!
> The bag looks very squishy!
> Is this a tiny bag?



Thank you, Sunshine!    Yes, delightfully squishy!   Small, but not tiny. 7.5In Wide X 8.5In High X 6In Deep


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Chanel jumbo for my first day back in the office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796504


Beautiful choice for your first day back .  Hope it was a great first day — and take care and stay safe Venessa


----------



## Iamminda

I love this picture!!  


JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> View attachment 4796571


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this picture!!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty!
> Did you attach the top handle?


Yup I did.  It was from a vintage Sonia Rykiel.  I sewed the anchors on each side where I had taken the shoulder strap from as it still had the holes in the leather where the stitching was holding the previous shoulder strap anchors.  The leather used in the chain was from the original shoulder strap that was becoming detached.  Poor old dear!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> View attachment 4796571


I’m in love!


----------



## Molly0

Mini Mac


----------



## Sarah03

Vachetta in the rain makes me nervous! So now I am carrying my Tory Burch Fleming Backpack. I loveeee her!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I’m in love!



MatchesFashion has it on sale. $875. No shipping or customs/duties.






						Balenciaga | Womenswear | Shop Online at MATCHESFASHION US
					

Shop the latest Balenciaga womenswear collection online at MATCHESFASHION | The global luxury-shopping destination for women.




					www.matchesfashion.com


----------



## Narnanz

Moving from my Mulberry Mitzy to my Bal for the rest of the week.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> MatchesFashion has it on sale. $875. No shipping or customs/duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga | Womenswear | Shop Online at MATCHESFASHION US
> 
> 
> Shop the latest Balenciaga womenswear collection online at MATCHESFASHION | The global luxury-shopping destination for women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.matchesfashion.com


Yeh but that’s $1175.00 Canadian dollars. .  
I’ll put it on my list tho.


----------



## Iamminda

This is very pretty Sarah .  I have always liked the look of TB’s Fleming line.



Sarah03 said:


> Vachetta in the rain makes me nervous! So now I am carrying my Tory Burch Fleming Backpack. I loveeee her!
> 
> View attachment 4796759


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Moving from my Mulberry Mitzy to my Bal for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796799


I love this green Bal! Do you know the year and color?


----------



## Narnanz

samfalstaff said:


> I love this green Bal! Do you know the year and color?


S/S 2006 Emerald Chevre


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> S/S 2006 Emerald Chevre


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Yup I did.  It was from a vintage Sonia Rykiel.  I sewed the anchors on each side where I had taken the shoulder strap from as it still had the holes in the leather where the stitching was holding the previous shoulder strap anchors.  The leather used in the chain was from the original shoulder strap that was becoming detached.  Poor old dear!


How did you sew on the anchors? It looks awesome! 
Plus, even though I do a lot of purse surgeries myself, I really would have been scared to do it on your beautiful Chanel. It turned out really beautiful though!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Moving from my Mulberry Mitzy to my Bal for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796799


I love your Mulberry Mitzy!
Your Bal too, but I think the Mitzy is such  unique design. It reminds me of a skirt I wore as a girl.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!    Yes, delightfully squishy!   Small, but not tiny. 7.5In Wide X 8.5In High X 6In Deep


That's a nice size!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga mini BO


----------



## southernbelle43

Molly0 said:


> My old Chanel gets a facelift. (new handles) with coffee in the morning light.
> View attachment 4795369


I love that bag; it looks so beautifully loved and still,so beautiful.   I tire sometimes of seeing bags that appear to never have been used at all, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

gracie05 said:


> View attachment 4796205
> View attachment 4796206


Now THAT is a beautiful Hermes.   Not a fan of the B or K.


----------



## Ludmilla

Chloe Marcie these past days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


What a lovely color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> What a lovely color.


Thank you.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259



Just Stunning!   
Your nice touch of the rose makes a beautiful photo as usual!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


Love how the roses match the bag! 
So soft & lovely


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle43 said:


> I love that bag; it looks so beautifully loved and still,so beautiful.   I tire sometimes of seeing bags that appear to never have been used at all, lol.


Thankyou!  I don’t mind a little history on my bags at all. I know some would be horrified at “modifying” a Chanel, but not me! I always seem to find a way of “making it mine”. haha!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


So so beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> How did you sew on the anchors? It looks awesome!
> Plus, even though I do a lot of purse surgeries myself, I really would have been scared to do it on your beautiful Chanel. It turned out really beautiful though!


Thanks.  I just used a needle and thread, careful to poke the needle only through where every existing hole was.  VERY time consuming and with a little sweating!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Just Stunning!
> Your nice touch of the rose makes a beautiful photo as usual!


Thank you very much!


A bottle of Red said:


> Love how the roses match the bag!
> So soft & lovely


Thank you! I love soft and lovely. 



Molly0 said:


> So so beautiful!


Thank you M!


----------



## southernbelle43

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  I don’t mind a little history on my bags at all. I know some would be horrified at “modifying” a Chanel, but not me! I always seem to find a way of “making it mine”. haha!



You made it yours!  Not a showpiece to sit and look at or languish in a closet, but a jewel to use and love. We could all learn from that.


----------



## ksuromax

a night out with my trusty partner in crime


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle43 said:


> You made it yours!  Not a showpiece to sit and look at or languish in a closet, but a jewel to use and love. We could all learn from that.


Thankyou!


----------



## Specialk22

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


Such a cutie!


----------



## Citosgirl

This vintage Ferragamo beauty is so hard for my to coordinate an outfit with, so when I had the opportunity today, I jumped  on it!


----------



## Citosgirl

shesnochill said:


> Almost switched to a RM. But I couldn’t help myself..
> 
> Amethyst Bal. AGAIN
> 
> View attachment 4795604


I would never get tired of that beautiful bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Citosgirl said:


> This vintage Ferragamo beauty is so hard for my to coordinate an outfit with, so when I had the opportunity today, I jumped  on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797430


I really like the colour palette.


----------



## shesnochill

Citosgirl said:


> I would never get tired of that beautiful bag!



It’s been hard!

However — a new bag arrived today!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


Everytime u post this bag i just go   Love the vintagey 50s vibe it has...classic style and such a soft lovely pink


----------



## jbags07

Citosgirl said:


> This vintage Ferragamo beauty is so hard for my to coordinate an outfit with, so when I had the opportunity today, I jumped  on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797430


This bag is fantastic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Everytime u post this bag i just go   Love the vintagey 50s bibe it has...classic style and such a soft lovely pink


Wow! Your description totally made me love this bag even more!
Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Carried my Alienina woven bag today...


----------



## shesnochill

New to me Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Blue Nikki with Silver Hardware.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## salady

Arnold palmer


----------



## salady

Elle paris


----------



## lenarmc

Zac Posen. Thinking about switching out the strap. Marc Jacobs has some cool ones.


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaccesi Sabrina in Black Cherry Nappa and black deerskin


----------



## A bottle of Red

salady said:


> Arnold palmer
> View attachment 4798314


Very cute print


----------



## Citosgirl

lenarmc said:


> Zac Posen. Thinking about switching out the strap. Marc Jacobs has some cool ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798359



awesome bag! I think a Marc Jacobs strap would look amazing with it!


----------



## Citosgirl

Trying very hard to use my bags now that I have a chance! Today I got to use my Celine Bittersweet hobo—it’s like a bottomless pit! Love it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Prada Matinee bag getting an airing today.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4798734



Gorgeous!


----------



## jayohwhy

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4798734



I could totally go for some Waffle House right now!


----------



## miknarth

Happy Friday! Bumbagging today with my meter money ready to go.


----------



## marceylove

Not really today but this week (20-23 July) using this for office bag (24 July worked at home). I also had a 13-inch laptop in the bag so it looks boxy. I love this bag...some day I stop at a wine shop, get a bottle or two without having to ask for a bag. Well, it's not only good for bottles but it also carries a whole lot 
(For reference, I'm 157cm or 5'2" tall.)


----------



## marceylove

muchstuff said:


> BV large intagli Veneta in ebano...
> 
> View attachment 4791421


Stunning!!!! Love your bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

White Balenciaga Twiggy today !!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying this Pretty today. Been far too long. The morning sunlight makes her color look cooler and lighter than it really is.


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4798734


JBags, love this bag!  
It makes me want to get mine out.


----------



## sdkitty

been carrying bags that can withstand an occasional wipe with alcohol....MK Collection Tonne


----------



## houseof999

Carried this last two days. Nwot for $50!


----------



## indiaink

Celine Soft Cube in Navy with Bottega Veneta China Red Dog.


----------



## Citosgirl

The new Gucci jackie has me drooling, so I busted out this beauty.


----------



## sdkitty

Citosgirl said:


> The new Gucci jackie has me drooling, so I busted out this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4799427


I like the leather version


----------



## Citosgirl

sdkitty said:


> been carrying bags that can withstand an occasional wipe with alcohol....MK Collection Tonne
> View attachment 4799386


Love that handle!


----------



## sdkitty

Citosgirl said:


> Love that handle!


thanks


----------



## muchstuff

marceylove said:


> Stunning!!!! Love your bag


Thanks!


----------



## shesnochill

Off to the beach.

RM SWB Nikki


----------



## Molly0

Going compact today.


----------



## indiaink

Whoa, that’s seriously cool old school. Nikkis were/are so popular!


shesnochill said:


> Off to the beach.
> 
> RM SWB Nikki
> 
> View attachment 4799551


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Carried this last two days. Nwot for $50!
> View attachment 4799397



Wow! Fabulous bag!       Coach metallics are great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carried this last two days. Nwot for $50!
> View attachment 4799397


Cute. That's a great deal!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Narnanz

Citosgirl said:


> The new Gucci jackie has me drooling, so I busted out this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4799427


Ive been thinking of getting a gucci and wondered what the Jackie was .like to use...roomy...hard to get into...easy to get into?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4799628


You're always so glamorous!


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> JBags, love this bag!
> It makes me want to get mine out.


Thank you   Classic yet edgy...pull yours out and share pix!


----------



## Citosgirl

Narnanz said:


> Ive been thinking of getting a gucci and wondered what the Jackie was .like to use...roomy...hard to get into...easy to get into?



This is an older model, so I don’t know if the dimensions are the same. I find it pretty roomy, but it can be a bit of a bottomless pit, but I kind of like that. It’s easy to get carried away and overstuff.  To be honest, I leave the piston lock open a lot of the time, so it’s not hard to get into. In fact, if you are concerned about security, that might be an issue (it’s not something I worry about, but I know some people do). My only complaint is that I wish I had a strap extender—I’m not sure if the extender is sold separately these days.


----------



## Narnanz

Citosgirl said:


> This is an older model, so I don’t know if the dimensions are the same. I find it pretty roomy, but it can be a bit of a bottomless pit, but I kind of like that. It’s easy to get carried away and overstuff.  To be honest, I leave the piston lock open a lot of the time, so it’s not hard to get into. In fact, if you are concerned about security, that might be an issue (it’s not something I worry about, but I know some people do). My only complaint is that I wish I had a strap extender—I’m not sure if the extender is sold separately these days.


Thank you for that... I keep seeing them when Im searching and its nice to get a few notes about them.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dextersmom said:


> This Prada nylon crossbody bag arrived a few days ago and I moved right in.  It is just what I was craving; simplicity and function, but still a little luxe.  The top zips and I love the front zip pocket as well.  I took it to Vons this morning.
> PS. @Addicted to bags and anyone else looking, Vons had plenty of all purpose flour in stock.  Not the brand I normally buy (King Arthur), but flour nonetheless.


Aww I remember Vons from my college days in CA! This crossbody looks great on you! How are you liking it? I've been thinking about getting a nylon Prada for ages but don't want to spend a ton and it seems to only be available at Bergdorf's and Neiman's. Curious to know how comfortable and user friendly it is.


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Classic yet edgy...pull yours out and share pix!


OK. We could be “Salt & Peppa”.


----------



## Punkkitten

very fast trip to the grocery store with my Aspinal Micro Lottie (Belt bag but using it with the chain).  Also brought along Freddie, Brian, Roger and John 
Tassel is from Etsy


----------



## Cool Breeze

Punkkitten said:


> very fast trip to the grocery store with my Aspinal Micro Lottie (Belt bag but using it with the chain).  Also brought along Freddie, Brian, Roger and John
> Tassel is from Etsy
> 
> View attachment 4800246


So cool!


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> OK. We could be “Salt & Peppa”.
> View attachment 4800033


Gorgeous! Love the white, yes...salt and peppa


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Celine Soft Cube in Navy with Bottega Veneta China Red Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799423


Love, love this bag!  And the doggo is


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> very fast trip to the grocery store with my Aspinal Micro Lottie (Belt bag but using it with the chain).  Also brought along Freddie, Brian, Roger and John
> Tassel is from Etsy
> 
> View attachment 4800246



Love that bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Aliluvlv said:


> Aww I remember Vons from my college days in CA! This crossbody looks great on you! How are you liking it? I've been thinking about getting a nylon Prada for ages but don't want to spend a ton and it seems to only be available at Bergdorf's and Neiman's. Curious to know how comfortable and user friendly it is.


Thank you. This bag is so easy to use as well as carefree and lightweight.  I love it and feel it is worth the price.


----------



## Venessa84

My combo for yesterday’s pool party




Chanel Deauville and Dioraddict


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Molly0

Venessa84 said:


> My combo for yesterday’s pool party
> 
> View attachment 4800620
> 
> 
> Chanel Deauville and Dioraddict


Sigh. . . Looks like a dream come true!


----------



## Iamminda

Looking so pretty DM 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my metallic dark charcoal mini.
> 
> View attachment 4800656


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty DM


Thanks, IM.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

My cute Hermes Herbag with my even cutter Rodeo ❤️


----------



## shoes+handbags

I took my Rough & Tumble Cash Pack hiking today.


----------



## shesnochill

Bal.. RM.. Bal.. RM..

RM!


----------



## Molly0

Pulled this little vintage Saddle out of the back of my closet.


----------



## westvillage

Yesterday ... BV hobo in anemone, in sunlight (I really need a selfie stick ... are they still a thing?) and in normal indoor daylight. The color changes madly depending on the light.


----------



## marceylove

What would be an appropriate crossbody to take to an Irish pub first time since February. I missed a pint of guinness.
About the bag, I ordered it via amazon a bit before 2005. All stitches are intact. Unfortunately, I could not track which seller I got the bag from as I no longer shop on amazon. All I remember is the bag was handmade and from the USA. 
It's a real treasure to me.
Stay safe everyone. Cheers!
P.S. It's a long 4-day weekend in Thailand so I can enjoy a pint or 2 on a Monday night teehee


----------



## westvillage

marceylove said:


> View attachment 4801257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be an appropriate crossbody to take to an Irish pub first time since February. I missed a pint of guinness.
> About the bag, I ordered it via amazon a bit before 2005. All stitches are intact. Unfortunately, I could not track which seller I got the bag from as I no longer shop on amazon. All I remember is the bag was handmade and from the USA.
> It's a real treasure to me.
> Stay safe everyone. Cheers!
> P.S. It's a long 4-day weekend in Thailand so I can enjoy a pint or 2 on a Monday night teehee



Awww...what a sweet shamrock bag and all that tweed too...in Bangkok?  Thanks for sharing the bag and the ambience, complete with that yummy foamy Guinness!


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Yesterday ... BV hobo in anemone, in sunlight (I really need a selfie stick ... are they still a thing?) and in normal indoor daylight. The color changes madly depending on the light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801237


this is gorgeous. I love bright purples. 

That color and design are on my list.


----------



## marceylove

westvillage said:


> Awww...what a sweet shamrock bag and all that tweed too...in Bangkok?  Thanks for sharing the bag and the ambience, complete with that yummy foamy Guinness!


Yup!! Good old BKK, hot and humid. Thank goodness for Guinness 
Have a nice day


----------



## southernbelle43

marceylove said:


> View attachment 4801257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be an appropriate crossbody to take to an Irish pub first time since February. I missed a pint of guinness.
> About the bag, I ordered it via amazon a bit before 2005. All stitches are intact. Unfortunately, I could not track which seller I got the bag from as I no longer shop on amazon. All I remember is the bag was handmade and from the USA.
> It's a real treasure to me.
> Stay safe everyone. Cheers!
> P.S. It's a long 4-day weekend in Thailand so I can enjoy a pint or 2 on a Monday night teehee


What a unique bag, I love it.


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> this is gorgeous. I love bright purples.
> 
> That color and design are on my list.



Thanks so much.  The color is so bright in sunshine that, as my mother would say, “It’ll stop traffic!”  Fun to wear. Love your purple avatar pic ... which color is that?


----------



## JenJBS

My HG bag. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        Seeing this beauty as I work makes Monday more bearable.


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Thanks so much.  The color is so bright in sunshine that, as my mother would say, “It’ll stop traffic!”  Fun to wear. Love your purple avatar pic ... which color is that?


Byzantine. I love it. The color in the photo is just a bit more saturated than the bag is IRL, but not by that much. BV purples are just so gorgeous. But anemone has been on my list for a while. I also like Hermes' anemone color. #baggoals


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My HG bag. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        Seeing this beauty as I work makes Monday more bearable.
> View attachment 4801473


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## tatertot

muchstuff said:


> BV medium Loop in cement/steel..



Gorgeous  I have been wanting to dip my toe into BV. They have such beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new-to-me Nena & Co MCDB. I just added the patches, pom and pin


----------



## Narnanz

tatertot said:


> Carrying my new-to-me Nena & Co MCDB. I just added the patches, pom and pin
> 
> View attachment 4801664


Such a fun looking bag.


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Carrying my new-to-me Nena & Co MCDB. I just added the patches, pom and pin
> 
> View attachment 4801664



This has to be one of the coolest bags I've seen in a long time.     
I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Hobo, mogano with G21 (giant) silver hardware...


----------



## muchstuff

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous  I have been wanting to dip my toe into BV. They have such beautiful craftsmanship.


Go for the TM bags! Lots of lovely ones pre-loved.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Go for the TM bags! Lots of lovely ones pre-loved.



I'll second this remark.     
This lady knows her stuff and if she say's it, you can take it to the Bank!   
Besides, being a veritable wealth of knowledge and, *an enabler*, she and @ksuromax are two of the very nicest people I know.
Well, gotta' include several others, as well...@Nibb, @jbags07, and @indiaink.


----------



## RT1

Double tap, Sorry!


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> I'll second this remark.
> This lady knows her stuff and if she say's it, you can take it to the Bank!
> Besides, being a veritable wealth of knowledge and, *an enabler*, she and @ksuromax are two of the very nicest people I know.
> Well, gotta' include several others, as well...@Nibb, @jbags07, and @indiaink.


Right back at you 

and agreed, the BV forum is


----------



## jbags07

Dark Brown city flap today....


----------



## jbags07

westvillage said:


> Yesterday ... BV hobo in anemone, in sunlight (I really need a selfie stick ... are they still a thing?) and in normal indoor daylight. The color changes madly depending on the light.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801237


Wow


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My HG bag. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        Seeing this beauty as I work makes Monday more bearable.
> View attachment 4801473


Love this bag so much


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I'll second this remark.
> This lady knows her stuff and if she say's it, you can take it to the Bank!
> Besides, being a veritable wealth of knowledge and, *an enabler*, she and @ksuromax are two of the very nicest people I know.
> Well, gotta' include several others, as well...@Nibb, @jbags07, and @indiaink.


Just a little bit of an enabler....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Dark Brown city flap today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801834


That's a very funky style for Chanel!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> That's a very funky style for Chanel!


My other Chanels are very classic, and i jumped on this one when i saw it b/c it is very casual and cool and funky i think!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Just a little bit of an enabler....


A little?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> My other Chanels are very classic, and i jumped on this one when i saw it b/c it is very casual and cool and funky i think!


Does the strap stay on well?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> A little?


Just a very little and I stand firm on that! You guys don't take much persuading     .


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Does the strap stay on well?



it stays on pretty good yes, b/c of the wide band

[/QUOTE]


muchstuff said:


> Just a very little and I stand firm on that! You guys don't take much persuading     .


Well, you’ve got me there i need very little persuasion


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Dark Brown city flap today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801834



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Just a very little and I stand firm on that! You guys don't take much persuading     .



I resemble that remark...


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag so much



Thank you!    So do I...


----------



## Ludmilla

LC Cuir today.


----------



## Amazona

Rollin' with Coach Field tote 40.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach again.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach again.
> View attachment 4802200



Such a beautiful picture!    So lovely...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful picture!    So lovely...


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> *Just a little bit of an enabler*....





jbags07 said:


> *A little?*



You are the *Very Best* that I have ever known....and, you always provide excellent advice.     
I trust your advice implicitly!


----------



## Greenredapple

Have been wearing this cutie


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> You are the *Very Best* that I have ever known....and, you always provide excellent advice.
> I trust your advice implicitly!


Thanks my friend  .


----------



## Sarah03

Montaigne MM


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach again.
> View attachment 4802200


You could seriously stage bag photos for a magazine. 
what a lovely, happy photo. I love the rose ornament next to the bag. And the twilly is such a fun touch.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Venessa84 said:


> My combo for yesterday’s pool party
> 
> View attachment 4800620
> 
> 
> Chanel Deauville and Dioraddict


That pool! Wow!


----------



## themeanreds

Fendi Spy bag for the week


----------



## muchstuff

Newly acquired vintage Chanel...


----------



## muchstuff

themeanreds said:


> Fendi Spy bag for the week
> View attachment 4802665


Gotta love the Spy!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797259


Oh my we are almost bag twins...However I absolutely love the color of your bag. I hope you are really enjoying carrying your bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> You could seriously stage bag photos for a magazine.
> what a lovely, happy photo. I love the rose ornament next to the bag. And the twilly is such a fun touch.


Awww! Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Oh my we are almost bag twins...However I absolutely love the color of your bag. I hope you are really enjoying carrying your bag.
> 
> View attachment 4802696


Wow!
We are fraternal  twins!
Love your heart too!


----------



## RT1

themeanreds said:


> Fendi Spy bag for the week
> View attachment 4802665



Love, love, love the Spy bags.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank u


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Newly acquired vintage Chanel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802666


Looks luscious, that lambskin. Love the patchwork effect too


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Looks luscious, that lambskin. Love the patchwork effect too


Just a little bundle of smoosh   .


----------



## ksuromax

BV hobo


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Baby Marcie today- it is/was the  fringe version until we had a litte accident with some nasty  elevator  doors...but  it is ok, I scored  her 50% off  and like her even more now


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.


----------



## Venessa84

A bottle of Red said:


> That pool! Wow!


My husband built it for a friend...he says thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Love this Lady D-lite especially with the personalization


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday’s choice, my Sling 12 By The Row.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday’s choice, my Sling 12 By The Row.
> 
> View attachment 4804288



That gorgeous leather!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That gorgeous leather!


Very pettable   .


----------



## jbags07

Yesterdays PO trip...color really did not show well so i added a second pic   Mini Veneta....


----------



## Sarah03

jbags07 said:


> Yesterdays PO trip...color really did not show well so i added a second pic   Mini Veneta....
> 
> View attachment 4804363
> View attachment 4804364


That color!!! It’s a beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yesterdays PO trip...color really did not show well so i added a second pic   Mini Veneta....
> 
> View attachment 4804363
> View attachment 4804364


----------



## karoline_88

Bringing my Mulberry Darley to a well deserved date night with my fiancé. Our second dinner without kids in a year!


----------



## samfalstaff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Baby Marcie today- it is/was the  fringe version until we had a litte accident with some nasty  elevator  doors...but  it is ok, I scored  her 50% off  and like her even more now
> View attachment 4803264


Beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

karoline_88 said:


> Bringing my Mulberry Darley to a well deserved date night with my fiancé. Our second dinner without kids in a year!
> View attachment 4804438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804439


LUCKY YOU! I love that chain too. So elegant!


----------



## maggiesze1

My clear bag from Amazon


----------



## samfalstaff

Trip to the doctor's office. Had to take this quick pic when I noticed the black chair brought out the dark blue of the bag.


----------



## Sarah03

Traveling light (and socially distancing) with my Pink Glitter Coach wristlet!


----------



## justwatchin

My navy Longchamp cuir crossbody


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Trip to the doctor's office. Had to take this quick pic when I noticed the black chair brought out the dark blue of the bag.
> View attachment 4804468


Very nice, what style is this?


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, what style is this?


Chloe Lexa in the larger version. They were very popular for a brief amount of time. I guess that's the norm with fashion.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sarah03 said:


> Traveling light (and socially distancing) with my Pink Glitter Coach wristlet!
> 
> View attachment 4804475


What a great location!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Chloe Lexa in the larger version. They were very popular for a brief amount of time. I guess that's the norm with fashion.


Nice-looking bag!


----------



## Molly0

A little of everybody today: 
Longchamp(bag), Coach(strawberry), Chanel(scarf),
LV(pouch & chain)


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Nice-looking bag!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

maggiesze1 said:


> My clear bag from Amazon
> View attachment 4804470


Do u not just love this bag! I have it in the black...now i want it in this! Its a light gold metallic?or is it a pearly white? It shows off all of your lovely slg’s so well


----------



## Brownbarbie27

maggiesze1 said:


> My clear bag from Amazon
> View attachment 4804470



Love your bag


----------



## jbags07

karoline_88 said:


> Bringing my Mulberry Darley to a well deserved date night with my fiancé. Our second dinner without kids in a year!
> View attachment 4804438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804439


The food looks yummy and this bag is   Love the color....


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> A little of everybody today:
> Longchamp(bag), Coach(strawberry), Chanel(scarf),
> LV(pouch & chain)
> View attachment 4804724



That strawberry charm is adorable!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

jbags07 said:


> Do u not just love this bag! I have it in the black...now i want it in this! Its a light gold metallic?or is it a pearly white? It shows off all of your lovely slg’s so well


Yay! Almost bag twins!! Lol! 

I know! I really didn't think I will like it so much!!   But, I think I might like it even more than some of my other designer bags! 

Yes, the trim is light gold metallic. It's super pretty! I can't wait to play with more slg combos!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Brownbarbie27 said:


> Love your bag


Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

Lisa2007 said:


> Oh my we are almost bag twins...However I absolutely love the color of your bag. I hope you are really enjoying carrying your bag.
> 
> View attachment 4802696



I don’t have the bag shown below anymore but it was a prototype that Coach never put into production. The leather looks identical to your bag and was probabaly the proto for this era of bags. I don’t know what I did with it but looking at this pic, I’m getting a pang of bag regret. It was both attractive and functional and I’ve come to love this deep brown, like on your bag. Enjoy!


----------



## lenarmc

Zac (Posen) and I waiting to sign car loan documents. We’re bored.


----------



## Sarah03

samfalstaff said:


> What a great location!


Thanks! It’s my favorite place.


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Spy hobo...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Medea today.  I love how it looks like a shopping bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> Zac (Posen) and I waiting to sign car loan documents. We’re bored.
> View attachment 4804983


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Spy hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805015


Oh this leather is really GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Speedy B again.


Happy Friday!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this leather is really GORGEOUS!!!


They’re not the softest of leathers but I love the look of them.


----------



## lenarmc

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag!!!


Thank you! I saw it at Neiman Marcus Last Call and couldn’t resist. I love the navy blue and white.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bucket bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> View attachment 4805428


Beautiful bag and nice backdrop!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and nice backdrop!



Thank you!


----------



## karoline_88

samfalstaff said:


> LUCKY YOU! I love that chain too. So elegant!


Thanks babe!


----------



## karoline_88

jbags07 said:


> The food looks yummy and this bag is   Love the color....


Thank you sweetie  it was just as yummie as it looks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That strawberry charm is adorable!!!


+1!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Medea today.  I love how it looks like a shopping bag.
> 
> View attachment 4805356



Great bags! Love the contrast of color and size.   Beautiful staging as always. That hanging rose ornament is breathtaking!


----------



## Narnanz

Was feeling a bit down when I came home from work last night so decided to switch out my Coach ergo tote for my Balenciaga First.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Great bags! Love the contrast of color and size.   Beautiful staging as always. That hanging rose ornament is breathtaking!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah03

Montaigne MM! (Still)


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Was feeling a bit down when I came home from work last night so decided to switch out my Coach ergo tote for my Balenciaga First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805829


Beautiful! Which color is this?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> 
> View attachment 4805925


I love that little peek of the FDL lining!


----------



## muchstuff

One iteration of the Wander bag by The Row...


----------



## Narnanz

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Which color is this?


Raisin


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Raisin


Another beautiful color! Bal has such good purples!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Raisin


Beautiful! Hope the bag lifted your spirits.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! Hope the bag lifted your spirits.


It did...but Im still on an 10 hr shift....so it didnt miraculously send me home on full pay


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> It did...but Im still on an 10 hr shift....so it didnt miraculously send me home on full pay


 hmmm... This would be a nice bag superpower!  Sending you good spirits for your long shift!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Eileen Fisher Hobo with Ann Demeulemeester


----------



## Jolly Wolf

I am just enjoying my sweet recently arrived Saumur!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> One iteration of the Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805994



Stunning!


----------



## Citosgirl

Today it’s my Derek Lam Violet Satchel. And oldie but goodie.


----------



## Dextersmom

muchstuff said:


> One iteration of the Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805994


I like the look of the handle.


----------



## JenJBS

Citosgirl said:


> Today it’s my Derek Lam Violet Satchel. And oldie but goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806773



Love this design!


----------



## JenJBS

Took my mini-Ina bag by Behno to the grocery store this morning.


----------



## samfalstaff

Citosgirl said:


> Today it’s my Derek Lam Violet Satchel. And oldie but goodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806773


Wow. Cool bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> One iteration of the Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805994


Great looking bag!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Stunning!


Thanks, a little tight for space for me but a beautiful bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> I like the look of the handle.


Thanks, it takes a fairly subdued bag up a notch.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Great looking bag!


Thanks, I'm a sucker for The Row .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm a sucker for The Row .



+1


----------



## A bottle of Red

Venessa84 said:


> My husband built it for a friend...he says thank you!


I'm impressed!


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 4803564


Beautiful leather


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Beautiful leather



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Took my mini-Ina bag by Behno to the grocery store this morning.
> View attachment 4806848


Cute!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Took my mini-Ina bag by Behno to the grocery store this morning.
> View attachment 4806848


LOVE!!!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Today I took my speedy for a ride!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ashleee

Taking my Versace out tonight.


----------



## suburbanprincess97

Causal dinner and drinks with a girlfriend and my alma! I am a relatively young bag collector so my collection isn't very large but I find so much enjoyment in taking care of my bags and finding fun new ways to style them as I get older. This was my first luxury bag and I love it even more with every year that passes! She just celebrated her 5th birthday this year.


----------



## westvillage

Ashleee said:


> Taking my Versace out tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4807220



WOW...I really like this. It has personality to burn, great color and I love that hardware. Truly eye candy!


----------



## Venessa84

It‘s a pink kind of day with Gucci and Valentino


----------



## ksuromax

BV cervo hobo in Atlantic


----------



## P.Y.T.

Sunday Mood


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 4807759


That is one luscious green bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday Mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807671
> View attachment 4807672
> View attachment 4807674
> View attachment 4807675


Ohmygoodnesss! Such fashionista cuteness!!!


----------



## Molly0

P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday Mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807671
> View attachment 4807672
> View attachment 4807674
> View attachment 4807675


Best photo ever!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A HUGE bag with a tiny puffy charm.
It's a little unbalanced... but I like it.


----------



## tatertot

Broke my little Gucci Marmont out for a lunch stop with hubby


----------



## Citosgirl

P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday Mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807671
> View attachment 4807672
> View attachment 4807674
> View attachment 4807675


So adorable!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Everyday Tote...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A HUGE bag with a tiny puffy charm.
> It's a little unbalanced... but I like it.
> View attachment 4808048



It's adorable!    Lovely pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's adorable!    Lovely pic!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Post office run earlier today with my 2002 Flat Brass Balenciaga First


----------



## ksuromax

P.Y.T. said:


> Sunday Mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807671
> View attachment 4807672
> View attachment 4807674
> View attachment 4807675


OMG!! this is too cute for words!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yes , I know ... overkill , but I don't care


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pool time!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my classic flap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , I know ... overkill , but I don't care
> 
> View attachment 4808371


Sometimes, overkill is just the right amount!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Haley.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Was feeling a bit down when I came home from work last night so decided to switch out my Coach ergo tote for my Balenciaga First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805829



That color is TDF!         And the First is a great style! Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Haley.
> View attachment 4808790


I love shiny black leather! It feels sooo rebellious!(imo )


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Everyday Tote...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808150


I really like this plaid!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my classic flap.
> 
> View attachment 4808694



I like your shirt a lot — and like how you paired it with your beautiful CF


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Le Dix gold tag flat brass First, the iconic bag that started it all...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love shiny black leather! It feels sooo rebellious!(imo )



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I like your shirt a lot — and like how you paired it with your beautiful CF


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Still using this little one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Still using this little one
> 
> View attachment 4809384


Oh I love this color and how cute it is!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Still using this little one
> 
> View attachment 4809384


gorgeous colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this color and how cute it is!!!





ksuromax said:


> gorgeous colour!!!


Thank you


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey Everyone! I’ve been AWOL. Hope you all are well!!!

I’ve pretty much been quarantining since March. On the rare occasion I’ve gone out, I’ve been in the black YSL camera bag I got in December (which was one of my best purchases *ever*) But, I usually change bags every day and couldn’t take it anymore!!! 

So, I went to the opposite extreme. :Lol: Happy yellow lambskin Miss Dior Sliding Chain with ghw.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga S/S 2015 monk leather Day hobo...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga S/S 2015 monk leather Day hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4809827


Oh, man! Another great leather!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, man! Another great leather!


Still needs to soften up but I really love this bag!


----------



## Citosgirl

Today I got to take out this beautiful PS11.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini, by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## lenarmc

Citosgirl said:


> Today I got to take out this beautiful PS11.
> 
> View attachment 4810041



I just bought one of these and carried it for a month straight. I love it and want another. This color is beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap (with one of my favorite masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric).


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga canvas city today !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap (with one of my favorite masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric).
> 
> View attachment 4810634



Love your whole outfit — great turquoise color!!


----------



## Molly0

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> 
> View attachment 4809585


So fun!


----------



## Citosgirl

lenarmc said:


> I just bought one of these and carried it for a month straight. I love it and want another. This color is beautiful.


It’s hard to put down, that’s for sure!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini, by Bottega Veneta.
> View attachment 4810603


 Probably my favorite bag that you own.     
This color is really special.


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Probably my favorite bag that you own.
> This color is really special.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini, by Bottega Veneta.
> View attachment 4810603


So stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap (with one of my favorite masks from Etsy shop littleflowerfabric).
> 
> View attachment 4810634


You look effortlessly chic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat hanging around after an errand.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat hanging around after an errand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810902


Gorgeous  !!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat hanging around after an errand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810902



Such a cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!


Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous  !!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> You look effortlessly chic!





Iamminda said:


> Love your whole outfit — great turquoise color!!


Thank you both.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Penelope Messenger in purple Africa leather.


----------



## JenJBS

My bag from The Row.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Penelope Messenger in purple Africa leather.
> View attachment 4811515


Beautiful color!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.
> 
> View attachment 4811733



This is my second favorite bag that you own.     
I really like this one a LOT!

Love the picture, as well.


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> This is my second favorite bag that you own.
> I really like this one a LOT!
> 
> Love the picture, as well.



Thank you!    It's one of my favorite bags ever.


----------



## Citosgirl

Today I took the kids to the lake with this vintage beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you. I was hesitant to get such a purple bag, but love it now.


----------



## muchstuff

On the road with my Goyard...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> On the road with my Goyard...
> 
> View attachment 4811983



Another one if you ever decide to part with it...LOLOL!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Another one if you ever decide to part with it...LOLOL!


Me second!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Me second!!





RTone said:


> Another one if you ever decide to part with it...LOLOL!


Thanks you two, I like the leather upper on this style. This one’s called Grenadines and of course is discontinued   .


----------



## muchstuff

Group shot, nice to be away for the rest of the week...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> On the road with my Goyard...
> 
> View attachment 4811983


This bag is beautiful! Makes me want to revisit Goyard.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you. I was hesitant to get such a purple bag, but love it now.


Well, I'm partial. I love purple bags!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> This bag is beautiful! Makes me want to revisit Goyard.


Thanks, I do like this one!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks you two, I like the leather upper on this style. This one’s called Grenadines and of course is discontinued   .


The leather upper takes a Goyard to a whole new level.  Naturally it would be discontinued, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I'm partial. I love purple bags!


I did not know that I loved them until I got this one, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> The leather upper takes a Goyard to a whole new level.  Naturally it would be discontinued, sigh.


And apparently not that popular from what I’ve read .


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Group shot, nice to be away for the rest of the week...
> 
> View attachment 4812554


Oh, my. What a wonderful setting!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> And apparently not that popular from what I’ve read .


That's surprising. I would take this one over their more common totes (St. Louis) any day. I agree with @southernbelle43  that the leather elevates the bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Balenciaga Castagna G12 Town today


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my. What a wonderful setting!


It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Balenciaga Castagna G12 Town today
> View attachment 4812607


One of my favourite colours!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


I was wondering where this was. Fabulous views! I had no idea BC had a wine country.


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


One of my friends lived in this area for a while, but she returned to Europe. I envy you for owning some land there. I have huge sea/lake withdrawal at the moment. And I would trade some of my bags just to be there.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


Oh my gosh that is spectacular. What a thing to look forward to in the years to come.  Wow.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh that is spectacular. What a thing to look forward to in the years to come.  Wow.





samfalstaff said:


> samfalstaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering where this was. Fabulous views! I had no idea BC had a wine country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends lived in this area for a while, but she returned to Europe. I envy you for owning some land there. I have huge sea/lake withdrawal at the moment. And I would trade some of my bags just to be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google BC’s Okanagan Wine Country. Picture postcard views from some architecturally beautiful wineries. Foodie restaurants attached to many of them now. Emphasis on farm to table for a lot of them. And internationally award-winning wines. Some older rustic ones for sure and many small family-run places. And a summer playground, chauffeured   wine tours, all sorts of water sports. Local skiing in the winter. BC’s fruit basket, orchards everywhere. Beautiful hot and sunny at the moment!
Click to expand...


----------



## muchstuff

I should add to this that Kelowna has a gang/drug problem, Penticton has a drug and homeless issue. It’s not perfect. We’re in Kaleden, population about 1200. Part of wine country but small and relatively quiet. Lots of deer   .


----------



## TotinScience

Sometimes, 2 bags are just better than one. Massaccesi Flora and von Holzhausen shopper.


----------



## karoline_88

In December 2018 my bf popped the question I said YES. From that day I've been unable to decide which ring I want to wear on my finger for the rest of my life. (But seriously, how hard can it be to just decide on a ring?! It's so typichal me, always being so indecisive ) Anyway, long story short - just over 1,5 years later, July 2020, I/we finally decided on a classic shape that I can match with anything and won't stuck on to my children's clothes. Today I picked it up from the jeweler, as the engraving with my fiancés name and our engagement date was finished. I brought this lovely peacock green gem from Marc Jacobs as my company  And of course I put on the ring immediately - I just couldn't resist it now that I've been waiting for so long! It doesn't look a million dollars and it's not super extra and that's exactly how I wanted it - to match my simple lifestyle, being a mom and having a "normal" job


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess today


----------



## samfalstaff

karoline_88 said:


> In December 2018 my bf popped the question I said YES. From that day I've been unable to decide which ring I want to wear on my finger for the rest of my life. (But seriously, how hard can it be to just decide on a ring?! It's so typichal me, always being so indecisive ) Anyway, long story short - just over 1,5 years later, July 2020, I/we finally decided on a classic shape that I can match with anything and won't stuck on to my children's clothes. Today I picked it up from the jeweler, as the engraving with my fiancés name and our engagement date was finished. I brought this lovely peacock green gem from Marc Jacobs as my company  And of course I put on the ring immediately - I just couldn't resist it now that I've been waiting for so long! It doesn't look a million dollars and it's not super extra and that's exactly how I wanted it - to match my simple lifestyle, being a mom and having a "normal" job
> 
> View attachment 4812706


Very pretty color!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


So beautiful! Is that a lake or a river? I like your private campground.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.
> 
> View attachment 4811733


My favorite if your collection, I love that bag!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Penelope Messenger in purple Africa leather.
> View attachment 4811515


That color!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> So beautiful! Is that a lake or a river? I like your private campground.


Skaha Lake. There are two major lakes here, Skaha  (about 12 km long) and Okanagan (somewhere around 130 km long). They run roughly north/south with a break in between them. So once you have just a little elevation it’s lake views pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Skaha Lake. There are two major lakes here, Skaha  (about 12 km long) and Okanagan (somewhere around 130 km long). They run roughly north/south with a break in between them. So once you have just a little elevation it’s lake views pretty much everywhere.


Wineries and lakes sound like the perfect combo, ill bet there are some fun tastings around there.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Wineries and lakes sound like the perfect combo, ill bet there are some fun tastings around there.


Oh yeah. We belong to three or four wine clubs here ( ironically I quit drinking about two and a half years ago). But wine is a big part of the area and there are all sorts of festivals and special events.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> My favorite if your collection, I love that bag!



Thank you!


----------



## marceylove

This week with Yves Saint Laurent Besace messenger bag, stores a lot but not big enough for a 13" laptop so I have The Strand tote bag for it (a friend in NYC airmail the fabric tote to me)


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week


----------



## Ludmilla

themeanreds said:


> Bag of the week
> View attachment 4813045


 Wowzers!


----------



## tatertot

Nena & Co “mountains” medium CDB for me today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Patricia Nash frankenbag I created.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still in Balenciaga canvas city, somewhat obsessed by this bag.  Hoping everyone has a great weekend  !!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in Balenciaga canvas city, somewhat obsessed by this bag.  Hoping everyone has a great weekend  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813221


Love this bag and a super picture!


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Nena & Co “mountains” medium CDB for me today
> 
> View attachment 4813182



This is really a cool bag.
I love it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RTone said:


> This is really a cool bag.
> I love it!


Thank you so very much !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Patricia Nash frankenbag I created.
> View attachment 4813192



Beautiful bag, and pic!   And the color of that leather...  Can I ask what you changed from the original?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic!   And the color of that leather...  Can I ask what you changed from the original?


Thank you!
It was a clutch when I bought it. I just added the metal rings for a strap,  and then I added the scarf as a handle. This way I use this clutch as a crossbody bag or a top handle bag. 
I got mine from TJ Maxx for 25.00 I think.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


How beautiful. I see a TPF wine party in your future, when we are allowed to move out and about.


Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in Balenciaga canvas city, somewhat obsessed by this bag.  Hoping everyone has a great weekend  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813221


i can see why. The city lends itself well to contrast.


----------



## lenarmc

I have always liked that little wristlet from Patricia Nash. I almost bought one in red. Didn’t fit my phone so I left it there. It’s such good quality.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> I have always liked that little wristlet from Patricia Nash. I almost bought one in red. Didn’t fit my phone so I left it there. It’s such good quality.


Oh i didn't know it came in red too.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga clutch and bracelet


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It was a clutch when I bought it. I just added the metal rings for a strap,  and then I added the scarf as a handle. This way I use this clutch as a crossbody bag or a top handle bag.
> I got mine from TJ Maxx for 25.00 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813322



You did a great job!


----------



## JenJBS

Out with my red Alexander Wang Halo bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> You did a great job!


Thank you. 


JenJBS said:


> Out with my red Alexander Wang Halo bag.
> View attachment 4813382


This red though!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> 
> This red though!!!!!!!



Thank you!    Wearing jeans, grey tee shirt, and grey shoes, silver bracelet, silver sunglasses...  I desperately needed a splash of color, and that red...


----------



## Citosgirl

Always happy when I can pull this beauty out. Chloe Paraty, small, in Suntan.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Patricia Nash frankenbag I created.
> View attachment 4813192



Another beautiful SM creation — love it!  It‘s a lovely sister bag to your pink frame bag


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Wearing jeans, grey tee shirt, and grey shoes, silver bracelet, silver sunglasses...  I desperately needed a splash of color, and that red...



I can just picture how good the red/grey/silver combo look — pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I can just picture how good the red/grey/silver combo look — pretty



Thank you!   Very kind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful SM creation — love it!  It‘s a lovely sister bag to your pink frame bag


Thank you.


----------



## Nibb

Cross pollinating today Coach Prairie rivet tote with BV strap, the BV strap makes the hefty tote a bit more comfortable to tote around.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Petit Sac Plat hanging around after an errand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810902



This is adorable! Such a beauty!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4813543
> 
> Cross pollinating today Coach Prairie rivet tote with BV strap, the BV strap makes the hefty tote a bit more comfortable to tote around.



Well, you “cross pollinated“ superbly with this combination.    
It looks great.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday .  Today, I used a real purse (for a quick errand) for the first time since 3/13 — felt like a real person again, felt “normal” for a bit , think I need to start using my real bags again.


----------



## Citosgirl

What a beautiful bag. It's amazing what using a great bag can do for your spirits. 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  Today, I used a real purse (for a quick errand) for the first time since 3/13 — felt like a real person again, felt “normal” for a bit , think I need to start using my real bags again.
> 
> View attachment 4813736


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  Today, I used a real purse (for a quick errand) for the first time since 3/13 — felt like a real person again, felt “normal” for a bit , think I need to start using my real bags again.
> 
> View attachment 4813736



That bag is gorgeous! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> That bag is gorgeous! Absolutely stunning!


 Jen is quite correct in her observation...of course, she generally is 100% correct.


----------



## Narnanz

For the New Zealanders here...Bags of Countdown
Coach Ramblers Legacy in Current


----------



## samfalstaff

Action shot with my burgundy Dooney and Bourke Florentine Medium Satchel


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  It was sure nice to carry a “normal” bag during this abnormal period — and bonus points for making my DH roll his eyes for the first time in 5 months (he always does that when I am taking pics of my bags ).



Citosgirl said:


> What a beautiful bag. It's amazing what using a great bag can do for your spirits.





JenJBS said:


> That bag is gorgeous! Absolutely stunning!



True — our dear Jen is very observant .


RTone said:


> Jen is quite correct in her observation...of course, she generally is 100% correct.


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Action shot with my burgundy Dooney and Bourke Florentine Medium Satchel
> View attachment 4813858


One of my favorite styles! The burgundy is tdf!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> One of my favorite styles! The burgundy is tdf!


Yes! Especially in the sun with the green velvet!


----------



## Venessa84

LV trio for the day of fun


----------



## Punkkitten

Going to run to the beauty supply in a hot minute.  DeMellier Nano Venice in cognac snack with a Faux-cci  strap


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Nena & Co “mountains” medium CDB for me today
> 
> View attachment 4813182


I love those pig pom tassels!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Punkkitten said:


> Going to run to the beauty supply in a hot minute.  DeMellier Nano Venice in cognac snack with a Faux-cci  strap
> 
> View attachment 4814264


What a beauty!   I really need to go and check out DeMellier bags.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  Today, I used a real purse (for a quick errand) for the first time since 3/13 — felt like a real person again, felt “normal” for a bit , think I need to start using my real bags again.
> 
> View attachment 4813736


You know I love this one, as we are metal plate cousins.  So happy that you felt normal for a bit and I totally get what you mean.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This rose ballerine pink bag. It's just holding some silk flowers today cuz I didn't have to go anywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This rose ballerine pink bag. It's just holding some silk flowers today cuz I didn't have to go anywhere.
> View attachment 4814440



Lovely pic!   Cute bag!  Adding the rose to the bag is so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely pic!   Cute bag!  Adding the rose to the bag is so pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You know I love this one, as we are metal plate cousins.  So happy that you felt normal for a bit and I totally get what you mean.



Thanks sweet DM .  Your beautiful MP bag inspired me to get mine


----------



## westvillage

I’ve finally made the trip to Boston to meet my new grandaughter, born in April. Indulged in some baby shopping with my small BV cervo shoulder bag and almost-matching Coach crossbody strap.


----------



## 880

Iamminda said:


> and bonus points for making my DH roll his eyes for the first time in 5 months (he always does that when I am taking pics of my bags ).


My DH does this too! 
I’m carrying normal bags, but wear mask and gloves and cc is in pocket, so I don’t really end up opening them. This weekend, just casual shots, plus a NWT jacket I bought for fall. Pls excuse the messy closet. for reference, I’m 5’2”, medium build, and this is a new to me 28 box kelly, brushed phw, docride spa, from 2002, a cross btwn navy and grey, something close to Blu abysse irl perhaps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> This is adorable! Such a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> I love those pig pom tassels!!


Um, that wasn’t supposed to say “pig.”  I meant big.  Jeez lol


----------



## Narnanz

Visited my bestie with our twinning bags Coach Pocket Bag in black.
Mine is on the right


----------



## Iamminda

880 said:


> My DH does this too!
> I’m carrying normal bags, but wear mask and gloves and cc is in pocket, so I don’t really end up opening them. This weekend, just casual shots, plus a NWT jacket I bought for fall. Pls excuse the messy closet. for reference, I’m 5’2”, medium build, and this is a new to me 28 box kelly, brushed phw, docride spa, from 2002, a cross btwn navy and grey, something close to Blu abysse irl perhaps.
> View attachment 4814493
> View attachment 4814494
> View attachment 4814495


You look nice .  Glad to hear other DHs roll their eyes too .  I rarely ever go out since the pandemic started so I have no private time to leisurely take pics of my bags like I used to .


----------



## 880

Iamminda said:


> You look nice .  Glad to hear other DHs roll their eyes too .  I rarely ever go out since the pandemic started so I have no private time to leisurely take pics of my bags like I used to .


thank you Iamminda! Hopefully things will normalize soon!


----------



## cheidel

My love for Vintage continues, my first Speedy 35 (I have three Speedy 40’s).  She’s 32 years old, born January 1988, and in great condition (but I cleaned her up and conditioned her twice).  Took her out today for the first time!


----------



## Venessa84

I love this Loewe basket bag but I never use it so I took her out for dinner at my parents with my pal Jose.


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> Group shot, nice to be away for the rest of the week...
> 
> View attachment 4812554


Nice bags and gorgeous backgrounds!!!


----------



## cheidel

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


Gorgeous view!!  Looks like a nice area to retire!!!


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Nice bags and gorgeous backgrounds!!!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous view!!  Looks like a nice area to retire!!!


First we need to build a house...a minor detail  .


----------



## B4GBuff

Brahmin mini priscilla today in latte ballington. Brahmin is my go to everyday brand when not using my more expensive bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> My love for Vintage continues, my first Speedy 35 (I have three Speedy 40’s).  She’s 32 years old, born January 1988, and in great condition (but I cleaned her up and conditioned her twice).  Took her out today for the first time


You cleaned her up so well! Enjoy, my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga mini BO


----------



## LuckyBitch

Ä


Ludmilla said:


> LC Cuir today.
> View attachment 4801923


Love your bag, the leather looks wonderful. Which Lc Model is this? Thanks.


----------



## Ludmilla

LuckyBitch said:


> Ä
> 
> Love your bag, the leather looks wonderful. Which Lc Model is this? Thanks.


Thank you!
It is a LC Le Pliage Cuir in the M size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

B4GBuff said:


> Brahmin mini priscilla today in latte ballington. Brahmin is my go to everyday brand when not using my more expensive bags.
> 
> View attachment 4814725


I LOVE the shape of this bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga mini BO
> 
> View attachment 4814805


OMG! I really love how HUGE this bag is!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> My love for Vintage continues, my first Speedy 35 (I have three Speedy 40’s).  She’s 32 years old, born January 1988, and in great condition (but I cleaned her up and conditioned her twice).  Took her out today for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4814588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814591
> View attachment 4814595


OMG your speedy looks great for its age! I think my speedy has the same looking date code too!! It's from my mom from 1983, but it's a hot mess!
I'm thinking about washing it!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! I really love how HUGE this bag is!!!


 it's a nice size, accommodates a big wallet and a huge mobile phone


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> I love this Loewe basket bag but I never use it so I took her out for dinner at my parents with my pal Jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814622


Carrying the essentials, I see    That's quite a fun bag, I like the asymmetrical handles.


----------



## tatertot

RTone said:


> This is really a cool bag.
> I love it!



Thank you  I just discovered their bags thanks to a long-time bag bestie and I have fallen down the rabbit hole. I think I've gotten maybe 10 of their bags over the last month The craftsmanship on them is exquisite and the leather they use is beautiful.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> it's a nice size, accommodates a big wallet and a huge mobile phone


Any room for sunglasses? I love that bag!


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m carrying my YSL LouLou.


----------



## diva7633

Not sure. Right now just been driving kids to sports they’re involved in while
I sit in the car. Next Wednesday back to get classroom ready. Been carrying me Hermes Herbag. But I bought so many bags since March that have barely been carried. Which would you carry?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Any room for sunglasses? I love that bag!


yes, if the case is soft


----------



## RT1

This one.


----------



## 880

diva7633 said:


> Not sure. Right now just been driving kids to sports they’re involved in while
> I sit in the car. Next Wednesday back to get classroom ready. Been carrying me Hermes Herbag. But I bought so many bags since March that have barely been carried. Which would you carry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814992
> View attachment 4814993
> View attachment 4814996
> View attachment 4814997
> View attachment 4814998
> View attachment 4815000


agree with RTone re the gorgeous balenciaga. 
Diva7633, love all of these esp. the leopard LV — azzedine Alaia collaboration with LV? Would love to see an action shoot when you get around to wearing it  ! Congrats on gorgeous March purchases!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> yes, if the case is soft


Thank you!


----------



## diva7633

880 said:


> agree with RTone re the gorgeous balenciaga.
> Diva7633, love all of these esp. the leopard LV — azzedine Alaia collaboration with LV? Would love to see an action shoot when you get around to wearing it  ! Congrats on gorgeous March purchases!



Thank you. It’s stunning. The hair calf has some wear but got it At a crazy low price. I love unique bags


----------



## JenJBS

My Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4815101


This beauty looks so good against that pretty background (just love the colors of the little rocks).


----------



## Nibb

diva7633 said:


> Not sure. Right now just been driving kids to sports they’re involved in while
> I sit in the car. Next Wednesday back to get classroom ready. Been carrying me Hermes Herbag. But I bought so many bags since March that have barely been carried. Which would you carry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814992
> View attachment 4814993
> View attachment 4814996
> View attachment 4814997
> View attachment 4814998
> View attachment 4815000


I vote for the silver Bal or the beautiful Spy


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You cleaned her up so well! Enjoy, my friend!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This beauty looks so good against that pretty background (just love the colors of the little rocks).



Thank you!    I love those little rocks too. Need to use them for more pics.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG your speedy looks great for its age! I think my speedy has the same looking date code too!! It's from my mom from 1983, but it's a hot mess!
> I'm thinking about washing it!


The Saddle soap worked great!  There were oily looking spots on the chaps that I was afraid would not come off, but all of it came off.  I also watched “littlemama house“ video on YouTube and that helped too, and she also cleans Vintage bags for others.  Your 1983 is definitely a Vintage keeper especially because of the sentimental value!   I’ll try to post the link for you.


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG your speedy looks great for its age! I think my speedy has the same looking date code too!! It's from my mom from 1983, but it's a hot mess!
> I'm thinking about washing it!


Sent you a convo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> The Saddle soap worked great!  There were oily looking spots on the chaps that I was afraid would not come off, but all of it came off.  I also watched “littlemama house“ video on YouTube and that helped too, and she also cleans Vintage bags for others.  Your 1983 is definitely a Vintage keeper especially because of the sentimental value!   I’ll try to post the link for you.



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> This one.
> 
> View attachment 4815066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815069


----------



## LuckyBitch

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> It is a LC Le Pliage Cuir in the M size.


Thanks so much. It's a beauty.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


>



Thank you, my friend.     
Coming from you, this is a real compliment!


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my new TP 26 as a clutch today.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

880 said:


> My DH does this too!
> I’m carrying normal bags, but wear mask and gloves and cc is in pocket, so I don’t really end up opening them. This weekend, just casual shots, plus a NWT jacket I bought for fall. Pls excuse the messy closet. for reference, I’m 5’2”, medium build, and this is a new to me 28 box kelly, brushed phw, docride spa, from 2002, a cross btwn navy and grey, something close to Blu abysse irl perhaps.
> View attachment 4814493
> View attachment 4814494
> View attachment 4814495


It looks fantastic!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4815101


Jen, this is a really beautiful picture here!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my new TP 26 as a clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 4815189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815190



Pretty — love it on you as a clutch


----------



## megnl

wearing my thames gm today


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — love it on you as a clutch


Thank you, sweet IM.  I am really happy with it.


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Jen, this is a really beautiful picture here!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It looks fantastic!


Thank you so much ccbaggirl89!  I love the new to me bag!


----------



## CostcoRhi84




----------



## Dmurphy1

RTone said:


> This one.
> 
> View attachment 4815066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815069


All this AND A BOOBIE !!!!???? You're killing me !!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Another day with my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel


----------



## themeanreds

New week, new bag


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday .  Today, I used a real purse (for a quick errand) for the first time since 3/13 — felt like a real person again, felt “normal” for a bit , think I need to start using my real bags again.
> 
> View attachment 4813736


OMG! LOOOOOOVE this bag!


Venessa84 said:


> LV trio for the day of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813988


This is super cute!


samfalstaff said:


> Another day with my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4815370


Such a great bag and they’re so well made!  Your making me miss the small ivory one I had.


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Another day with my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4815370


I. Love. This. Bag. 
Please carry her very often and post a pic every time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4815101


Wow! What a beauty in a beautiful picture!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! What a beauty in a beautiful picture!



Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Another day with my Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4815370


I love that green suede (?) interior peeking! Goes especially nicely with the exterior red.


----------



## marceylove

cheidel said:


> My love for Vintage continues, my first Speedy 35 (I have three Speedy 40’s).  She’s 32 years old, born January 1988, and in great condition (but I cleaned her up and conditioned her twice).  Took her out today for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4814588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814591
> View attachment 4814595


This is marvellous. I got one but the condition isn't this great. Love it to bits but haven't been using it for a while now. Great bag you have there. Cheers!


----------



## marceylove

Venessa84 said:


> I love this Loewe basket bag but I never use it so I took her out for dinner at my parents with my pal Jose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814622


Oh cheeky you!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> I. Love. This. Bag.
> Please carry her very often and post a pic every time.


Haha. Will do! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> I love that green suede (?) interior peeking! Goes especially nicely with the exterior red.


Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

marceylove said:


> This is marvellous. I got one but the condition isn't this great. Love it to bits but haven't been using it for a while now. Great bag you have there. Cheers!


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

I was out of town for a week and decided to use a backpack (blah!). Missed carrying a handbag — getting my Pearl MAB by Rebecca Minkoff ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Red and pink today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my Trendy CC.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Ferragamo.         It's possible I might have carried more than I really need today, just for the excuse to carry this beauty...


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Red and pink today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816700


CUTE! How HUGE is this one?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo.         It's possible I might have carried more than I really need today, just for the excuse to carry this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4817051


Love this one! you are getting so artsy with your bag pics! I love all of the textures.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Trendy CC.
> 
> View attachment 4817038


so pretty and classic (outfit + bag).


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Love this one! you are getting so artsy with your bag pics! I love all of the textures.



Thank you!    Lovely to hear my attempts to improve my photography are working!


----------



## Iamminda

This is very pretty — I don’t remember seeing this beauty before!!!  It looks like a cousin to your gorgeous BV pouch .  


JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo.       It's possible I might have carried more than I really need today, just for the excuse to carry this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4817051


----------



## Iamminda

You look great  — love how you beautifully style and put together casual outfits (a real skill DM ).



Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my Trendy CC.
> 
> View attachment 4817038


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is very pretty — I don’t remember seeing this beauty before!!!  It looks like a cousin to your gorgeous BV pouch .



Thank you, Minda!    It's bigger than I usually need, so doesn't get carried as often as it deserves.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Lovely to hear my attempts to improve my photography are working!


you are becoming a bag portrait pro!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> you are becoming a bag portrait pro!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great  — love how you beautifully style and put together casual outfits (a real skill DM ).


That is very sweet of you to say, IM.  Thank you 


Kimbashop said:


> so pretty and classic (outfit + bag).


Thank you so much, Kimbashop.


----------



## Kimbashop

My bag of the day... We have a creek near our house. It has been in the 90s (F) here lately so it has been a go-to for end of the day immersion.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> My bag of the day... We have a creek near our house. It has been in the 90s (F) here lately so it has been a go-to for end of the day immersion.
> View attachment 4817227
> View attachment 4817228



What a nice way to cool off a bit .  I would love to get a purple backpack (I always board a plane with a backpack as my carry on).


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> My bag of the day... We have a creek near our house. It has been in the 90s (F) here lately so it has been a go-to for end of the day immersion.
> View attachment 4817227
> View attachment 4817228



This is just an awesome place.    
What state do you live in?

Why, I'd be there every single day!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> What a nice way to cool off a bit .  I would love to get a purple backpack (I always board a plane with a backpack as my carry on).


This is a nice size. It is more of a small day pack which is great for a lunch and a small towel (and personals like sunscreen and a small first aid packet. It actually has a pocket for a large water bag with a long tube that threads through the straps and up to your mouth == great for long hikes. 



RTone said:


> This is just an awesome place.
> What state do you live in?
> 
> Why, I'd be there every single day!!!



I live in Pennsylvania. We have lots of creeks near us. I grew up on the coast so I'm drawn to water. It really is a lovely spot and we visit it almost every day!


----------



## RT1

I absolutely love this spot.   
I used to go to our local creeks every day in the summer when I was a kid.  
I'm so envious of you living near such an oasis as this.


----------



## Kimbashop

It is nice to have this nearby. And the dog loves it, too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kimbashop said:


> My bag of the day... We have a creek near our house. It has been in the 90s (F) here lately so it has been a go-to for end of the day immersion.
> View attachment 4817227
> View attachment 4817228


Awww your pup looks so happy! ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

Yesterday was my last of vacation which we spent with our boat and this Hermès tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo.         It's possible I might have carried more than I really need today, just for the excuse to carry this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4817051


This is BEAUTIFUL!!!
The bag and the photo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## missconvy

Picnic hike from the weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Picnic hike from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4817598


Cute pins!
And that sounds really fun!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga mini BO City


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is BEAUTIFUL!!!
> The bag and the photo!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

muchstuff said:


> It beautiful here, BC’s wine country, the Okanagan. We bought about 3.5 acres here almost three years ago and have a fifth wheel plunked on it. An old orchard. The idea being to build a retirement home and maybe plant grapes on the rest of it. Wish we had started this whole venture about ten years earlier! (view from top of the hill).
> View attachment 4812616


Muchstuff, it’s OT, but could you please consider posting when you start to build. imagining a house with this amazing view in wine country allows me to fantasize since I’m definitely a city person. So I would love to drool over someone else’s amazing lifestyle  I’m kind of imagining that youll have a peter mayle lifestyle filled with wine, cheese and views (and of course your bags)


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute pins!
> And that sounds really fun!


Thanks! It was! Can you tell it’s my Disney bag?? Canceled our trip for this year so we’ll just use the bag anyway and act like we’re there


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Thanks! It was! Can you tell it’s my Disney bag?? Canceled our trip for this year so we’ll just use the bag anyway and act like we’re there


I feel your pain. We did the same thing. 
It was right before they all closed,  so we actually could have gone, but we didn't want to take a chance and worry instead of having a great time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coffee and Nice this morning.


----------



## maggiesze1

Ms Pink!


----------



## hokatie

Today’s bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

hokatie said:


> Today’s bag
> 
> View attachment 4817856


Wow. The twilly in this bow really softens the geometric shape of this bag beautifully!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Five Pocket Boho in Distressed Espresso


----------



## Iamminda

Real Nice .  You always have a way to make the simplest things look extraordinary and special (like a cup of coffee or a bowl of strawberries etc ).



Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee and Nice this morning.
> View attachment 4817828


----------



## Iamminda

I have never seen a twilly bow on the belt bag before — looks great 


hokatie said:


> Today’s bag
> 
> View attachment 4817856


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee and Nice this morning.
> View attachment 4817828



Such a cute bag!     Lovely pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Real Nice .  You always have a way to make the simplest things look extraordinary and special (like a cup of coffee or a bowl of strawberries etc ).



+1


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Real Nice .  You always have a way to make the simplest things look extraordinary and special (like a cup of coffee or a bowl of strawberries etc ).


Thank you for your kind words!  
You are so nice to everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!     Lovely pic!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

From yesterday. Had to switch bags today to something lighter.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my classic flap again today.


----------



## muchstuff

880 said:


> Muchstuff, it’s OT, but could you please consider posting when you start to build. imagining a house with this amazing view in wine country allows me to fantasize since I’m definitely a city person. So I would love to drool over someone else’s amazing lifestyle  I’m kind of imagining that youll have a peter mayle lifestyle filled with wine, cheese and views (and of course your bags)


Will do although I think we’re a couple years away yet. They’re just surveying for sewer, everyone here is on septic tanks so once it’s changed over we may sell part of the property and just keep a couple acres.
Pater Mayle life indeed, the lucky bugger.


----------



## hokatie

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. The twilly in this bow really softens the geometric shape of this bag beautifully!


Thank you SM!


----------



## Iamminda

I really like your top DM .



Dextersmom said:


> Using my classic flap again today.
> 
> View attachment 4818039


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I really like your top DM .


+1!


----------



## Kimbashop

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww your pup looks so happy! ❤


she loves to swim! she is a black lab mix and has webbed feet.


----------



## samfalstaff

And my bag today. The wonderful lightweight carefree Evelyn PM in smooth barenia. (I love this leather.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I really like your top DM .


Thanks, IM. It's from Anthropologie.


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> And my bag today. The wonderful lightweight carefree Evelyn PM in smooth barenia. (I love this leather.)
> View attachment 4818227
> 
> View attachment 4818229


This is REALLY nice!!!


----------



## lovesbags267

samfalstaff said:


> And my bag today. The wonderful lightweight carefree Evelyn PM in smooth barenia. (I love this leather.)
> View attachment 4818227
> 
> View attachment 4818229


.... That's the most beautiful evie I've ever seen 
What a great companion for your errands!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Ferragamo.       It's possible I might have carried more than I really need today, just for the excuse to carry this beauty...
> 
> View attachment 4817051


Guess what? I just bought a purple leather paint!!!
I am hoping it is close to your bag's color. Gonna paint something(I don't even know what yet), as soon as the paint gets delivered!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Guess what? I just bought a purple leather paint!!!
> I am hoping it is close to your bag's color. Gonna paint something(I don't even know what yet), as soon as the paint gets delivered!
> View attachment 4818585



That's a beautiful color!   Excited to see what you paint!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> That's a beautiful color!   Excited to see what you paint!


+1


----------



## Nibb

samfalstaff said:


> And my bag today. The wonderful lightweight carefree Evelyn PM in smooth barenia. (I love this leather.)
> View attachment 4818227
> 
> View attachment 4818229


I’m normally not a fan of this bag but you have a beauty, I love the leather and the strap.


----------



## samfalstaff

RTone said:


> This is REALLY nice!!!





lovesbags267 said:


> .... That's the most beautiful evie I've ever seen
> What a great companion for your errands!





Nibb said:


> I’m normally not a fan of this bag but you have a beauty, I love the leather and the strap.


Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Carried my jacquard Burberry Kirley today. Thought I should snap a picture before switching into another bag


----------



## Narnanz

Wet day yesterday so I changed into my Longchamp in Arctic..and then into my coach city.


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage Coach clutch ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> Carried my jacquard Burberry Kirley today. Thought I should snap a picture before switching into another bag
> 
> View attachment 4818996


Cool-looking bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Cool-looking bag!


Thank you  I agree! Sometimes I just give it a big hug, that's how much I love it


----------



## southernbelle43

There will always be another sale.  There will always be another sale. There will always be another sale.....


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you  I agree! Sometimes I just give it a big hug, that's how much I love it


Glad I'm not the only one who sometimes hugs their bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> There will always be another sale.  There will always be another sale. There will always be another sale.....


I've said that many times! And then the bag sold out!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I've said that many times! And then the bag sold out!


But a better one comes along, right!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> But a better one comes along, right!


Well, yes!


----------



## Venessa84

This Valentino has become a summer fave of mine


----------



## JenJBS

Took my Maison Margiela camera bag to get groceries and run a couple errands this morning.


----------



## cheidel

Running errands today with Dooney & Bourke mini drawstring Crossbody!


----------



## samfalstaff

cheidel said:


> Running errands today with Dooney & Bourke mini drawstring Crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 4820004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820005


So cute!


----------



## cheidel

samfalstaff said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Guess what? I just bought a purple leather paint!!!
> I am hoping it is close to your bag's color. Gonna paint something(I don't even know what yet), as soon as the paint gets delivered!
> View attachment 4818585


I bought almost the same paint! Mine is the regular purple color. I also bought the duller so it won't be so shiny.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Running errands today with Dooney & Bourke mini drawstring Crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 4820004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820005


I like this pretty DB a lot


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I bought almost the same paint! Mine is the regular purple color. I also bought the duller so it won't be so shiny.


When I read the word "duller", I laughed soooo hard. I don't know why but that word was soooo funny!

Do you like the regular purple?


----------



## Campercass

samfalstaff said:


> What a great-looking bag! I really need to check out their totes.


Thank so much. I love it!


----------



## Punkkitten

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Bree Bum Bag to go antique shopping.  In the most comfortable sweatpants overalls too


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> I like this pretty DB a lot


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Running errands today with Dooney & Bourke mini drawstring Crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 4820004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820005


Super cute!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> When I read the word "duller", I laughed soooo hard. I don't know why but that word was soooo funny!
> 
> Do you like the regular purple?


I thought that word was funny too. I haven't used it yet. It looks okay in the bottle. The real test will be what it looks like on the bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Needed something small that could fit into my pocket today.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Needed something small that could fit into my pocket today.
> View attachment 4820811


Colour twins!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Colour twins!


Yep, there's just something about black and that Goyard pattern that really works!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, there's just something about black and that Goyard pattern that really works!


----------



## Glttglam

Just used my Michael Kors Jet Set extra large quilted pouch in Anthracite for the first time today.
​

​


----------



## scrpo83

Balenciaga Day


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Zhoe in river blue vaccheta, outside customized pocket, fuchia lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Zhoe in river blue vaccheta, outside customized pocket, fuchia lining.
> View attachment 4821231


I have forgotten all about Vaccheta as a choice. Stunning. What a beautiful color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have forgotten all about Vaccheta as a choice. Stunning. What a beautiful color.


Thanks. Somehow I let all of my vacchetta bags go.   So I knew I had to have something in the queen of leathers.  The one color I had not tried was the river blue.  It is a very deep blue and goes with a lot of my clothes.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks. Somehow I let all of my vacchetta bags go.   So I knew I had to have something in the queen of leathers.  The one color I had not tried was the river blue.  It is a very deep blue and goes with a lot of my clothes.


it is such a classic color, especially paired with the silver hardware.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church yesterday. Took a pic, but got distracted before posting it. (Kittens give their best innocent looks, since they'd never distract their human...)


----------



## Kimbashop

pretty bag- I love the combination of that blue-green and silver together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church yesterday. Took a pic, but got distracted before posting it. (Kittens give their best innocent looks, since they'd never distract their human...)
> 
> View attachment 4821248


Oh my goodness! This picture reminds me of a pearl in a shell!
So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> pretty bag- I love the combination of that blue-green and silver together.


+ 1!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just used my Michael Kors Jet Set extra large quilted pouch in Anthracite for the first time today.
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820939


I really like this slightly pearly taupe color and I love the chevron quilting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chocolateolive said:


> Handpainted vintage Coach clutch ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz
> 
> View attachment 4819073


This is amazing!
I especially love the chain detail!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> pretty bag- I love the combination of that blue-green and silver together.



Thank you!    So do I.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! This picture reminds me of a pearl in a shell!
> So pretty!



Thank you!  What a beautiful description.


----------



## 880

samfalstaff said:


> And my bag today. The wonderful lightweight carefree Evelyn PM in smooth barenia. (I love this leather.)
> View attachment 4818227
> 
> View attachment 4818229


@sam falstaff, I love this bag! The strap! Where did you get it. The combo is so amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My paint arrived.
Mine is on the left, and the 2 on the right are images from the web. I think they different.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I'm using my handiwork and a vintage scarf.


----------



## samfalstaff

880 said:


> @sam falstaff, I love this bag! The strap! Where did you get it. The combo is so amazing!


Thanks! Strap was from feedbackstraps.com.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my handiwork and a vintage scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821275


Very pretty! Colors go together so well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Very pretty! Colors go together so well!


Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

At work with me today is my new to me LV turenne pm,  I love this bag !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my handiwork and a vintage scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821275



Truly beautiful!   You're so talented!  And your pictures always look like they are taken in a high-end spa - so light, airy, and lovely, soft colors.


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Monday everyone 
Very vintage speedy, new audiobook, and the prerequisite mask


----------



## Dmurphy1

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday everyone
> Very vintage speedy, new audiobook, and the prerequisite mask
> View attachment 4821332


Gorgeous,  looks brand new !!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using my handiwork and a vintage scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821275


I love your creation. I'm so impressed that you can create a pattern and sew leather.


----------



## RT1

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday everyone
> Very vintage speedy, new audiobook, and the prerequisite mask
> View attachment 4821332


I Love this bag and picture!     
Makes me want to find a vintage Speedy in good condition...in fact, I think I will start my search.


----------



## samfalstaff

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday everyone
> Very vintage speedy, new audiobook, and the prerequisite mask
> View attachment 4821332


I like everything about this! Especially the mask - so stylish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Truly beautiful!   You're so talented!  And your pictures always look like they are taken in a high-end spa - so light, airy, and lovely, soft colors.


You are very kind JenJBS!!


Kimbashop said:


> I love your creation. I'm so impressed that you can create a pattern and sew leather.


Thank you Kimbashop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday everyone
> Very vintage speedy, new audiobook, and the prerequisite mask
> View attachment 4821332


Lovely! 
The handles are so beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Bag of the Week for me.


----------



## westvillage

It’s the time of year to bring out the Coach Kristin. I wish I’d worn her more when she was happening in 2009 and thereafter. She’s still so pretty in my eyes but she’d look super-dated if I used the big heavy silver hardware chain with her, so she has to go handheld.


----------



## JenJBS

My mini Ina bag by Behno today.


----------



## Beauty2c

My Bao Bao Issey Miyake today.


----------



## poohbag

Using my BV little crossbody disco bag in dusty pink today-I think the color was called mallow


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Original Bucket in Cedar.


----------



## JenJBS

poohbag said:


> Using my BV little crossbody disco bag in dusty pink today-I think the color was called mallow
> View attachment 4822181



Beautiful color!     Love how it looks against that flooring. Nice pic!


----------



## lenarmc

westvillage said:


> It’s the time of year to bring out the Coach Kristin. I wish I’d worn her more when she was happening in 2009 and thereafter. She’s still so pretty in my eyes but she’d look super-dated if I used the big heavy silver hardware chain with her, so she has to go handheld.
> 
> View attachment 4822028


I had this bag in this exact color. I sold it, and then missed it. Such a beautiful spring/summer bag. The only reason why I sold it was because I realized that I don’t like compartmentalizations bags.


----------



## westvillage

lenarmc said:


> I had this bag in this exact color. I sold it, and then missed it. Such a beautiful spring/summer bag. The only reason why I sold it was because I realized that I don’t like compartmentalizations bags.



Actually, I’m not a big fan of the compartmentalization either but I do love the generous front pocket for my phone. I thought that was a better mouse trap. And, ha ha, after taking this bag out last night, I went onto eBay/Etsy/Poshmark and found a mahogany woven hobo version that I loved. And then I had to question my sanity…


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> I like this pretty DB a lot


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This bag with a silk square to make the handle really cushy!


----------



## westvillage

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag with a silk square to make the handle really cushy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822745



a very pretty bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

westvillage said:


> a very pretty bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag with a silk square to make the handle really cushy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822745


You have so many adorable bags!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> You have so many adorable bags!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag with a silk square to make the handle really cushy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822745


That bag is so cute...I just wish it had cheeks so I scrunch them like grandma does.


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> That bag is so cute...I just wish it had cheeks so I scrunch them like grandma does.


I really love how she tied the handle on that bag.   
She is so creative and talented!


----------



## Narnanz

RTone said:


> I really love how she tied the handle on that bag.
> She is so creative and talented!


I know....I think she should be employed by TPF as a photographer for the brands here. Her photos are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Marmont raffia bag.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia bag.
> 
> View attachment 4822920


Beautiful picture and bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Rhea backpack in deep fuschia and my jet set continental wallet in Vintage blue. It's my first time using the wallet


----------



## RT1

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Rhea backpack in deep fuschia and my jet set continental wallet in Vintage blue. It's my first time using the wallet
> 
> View attachment 4822939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822940


Cool color combination!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Summer perfection  — I  this whole look!!!!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia bag.
> 
> View attachment 4822920


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Marmont raffia bag.
> 
> View attachment 4822920


The bag is cute but I am loving your Kimono/coverup; I love how you paired it with the shorter dress. May I ask where you bought it? I'm looking for one like this in terms of length and narrowness (some of them are just too wide).


----------



## Glttglam

RTone said:


> Cool color combination!!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> The bag is cute but I am loving your Kimono/coverup; I love how you paired it with the shorter dress. May I ask where you bought it? I'm looking for one like this in terms of length and narrowness (some of them are just too wide).





RTone said:


> Beautiful picture and bag!





Iamminda said:


> Summer perfection  — I  this whole look!!!!


Thank you all!!!  This kimono is from Anthropologie... from maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> That bag is so cute...I just wish it had cheeks so I scrunch them like grandma does.





RTone said:


> I really love how she tied the handle on that bag.
> She is so creative and talented!





Narnanz said:


> I know....I think she should be employed by TPF as a photographer for the brands here. Her photos are FABULOUS!!!


You both have no idea how you made me feel right now. Thank you for being so sweet!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> You both have no idea how you made me feel right now. Thank you for being so sweet!



You deserve our kindness.     
You always go out of your way to compliment others and make people feel good about their things.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RTone said:


> You deserve our kindness.
> You always go out of your way to compliment others and make people feel good about their things.


Thank you !!!


----------



## Narnanz

RTone said:


> You deserve our kindness.
> You always go out of your way to compliment others and make people feel good about their things.


+1


----------



## muchstuff

Finally finding my groove with Chanel, 2004/5 Ultimate Soft Hobo...


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Finally finding my groove with Chanel, 2004/5 Ultimate Soft Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823233


Wow! That leather is gorgeous!!!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Finally finding my groove with Chanel, 2004/5 Ultimate Soft Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823233



Holy Moly, when did you get this one?     
Fabulous isn't a good enough superlative to use for this bag...   
I need to see more pics of this one, please!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That leather is gorgeous!!!


Very very soft...


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Holy Moly, when did you get this one?
> Fabulous isn't a good enough superlative to use for this bag...
> I need to see more pics of this one, please!!!


New acquisition from FP. Getting a little hooked on Chanel oldies, oh oh   ...


----------



## thanks sixx

I'm putting up the ultra functional Kate Spade nylon tote.  Because it is turning into fall....and my Palermo MM is calling.  Best.  Bag..Ever.   She will eventually be replaced by something DE, when the weather turns bad.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Using this bag today. It’s an old picture, but I love the way the bag looks on the bright, blue blanket.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4823838


always a pleasure to gaze at this!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> always a pleasure to gaze at this!



Bag Twin!   Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

I am enjoying this playful MCM pouch


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel Reissue and backpack off to work...


----------



## jbags07

Things have been hectic and i have not posted in awhile...went to dinner last night with my Lauren clutch in Gigolo Red


----------



## dignatius

15 years old and rocking her veins and wrinkles.  2005 Balenciaga City in Rouge Theatre


----------



## muchstuff

dignatius said:


> 15 years old and rocking her veins and wrinkles.  2005 Balenciaga City in Rouge Theatre
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824705


She’s a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4823838


Everytime I see this gorgeous colored bag,  my mouth waters!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Everytime I see this gorgeous colored bag,  my mouth waters!!!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

dignatius said:


> 15 years old and rocking her veins and wrinkles.  2005 Balenciaga City in Rouge Theatre
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824705


This is so beautiful! Great red!


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> I am enjoying this playful MCM pouch
> 
> View attachment 4824251


I almost bought the wallet in this print. The SA told me it was canvas when I was sure it was leather.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Things have been hectic and i have not posted in awhile...went to dinner last night with my Lauren clutch in Gigolo Red
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824598


What are white trash nachos?

Beautiful clutch!


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> I almost bought the wallet in this print. The SA told me it was canvas when I was sure it was leather.


The SA is correct. The brand is known for its Visetos signature print. They also have leather products. Will be wearing her this evening to dinner...


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> What are white trash nachos?
> 
> Beautiful clutch!


Thank you!   Not sure, we ordered the fried grits and praline bacon    They like to use funny names lol.... This is a country place in middle of nowhere but people drive hours to get to....the owner used to own a famous restaurant inNOLA and her husband was Emerill’s head pastry chef at his restaurant....  so the foid is outrageously good


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Finally finding my groove with Chanel, 2004/5 Ultimate Soft Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823233


Gorgeous pile of yummy leather, and the chain straps looks beautiful against the lamb


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous pile of yummy leather, and the chain straps looks beautiful against the lamb


Thanks, I’m happy with her.


----------



## Punkkitten

Bum bag but make it Steven Tyler to run into market this morning
  haha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> What are white trash nachos?
> 
> Beautiful clutch!


I wanted to know that too!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!   Not sure, we ordered the fried grits and praline bacon    They like to use funny names lol.... This is a country place in middle of nowhere but people drive hours to get to....the owner used to own a famous restaurant inNOLA and her husband was Emerill’s head pastry chef at his restaurant....  so the foid is outrageously good



Now you have me wanting to visit this restaurant...


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Michael Kors Manhattan on the weekly grocery run.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Michael Kors Manhattan on the weekly grocery run.
> 
> View attachment 4825616



Juicy color again!!!
I really like this size!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Juicy color again!!!
> I really like this size!!!



Thank you!    Agreed - it's a great size when I only have to carry the essentials.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Gold Evelyne today.


----------



## muchstuff

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 4825777


That colour suits you very well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rose Ballerine Petit Sac Plat today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Rose Ballerine Petit Sac Plat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825786



Cute bag!  Pretty dress!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Cute bag!  Pretty dress!


Thank you!
It's actually a very lightweight poncho, which could also be used as a scarf.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It's actually a a very lightweight poncho, which could also be used as a scarf.



Sounds neat! Versatile!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Sounds neat! Versatile!


It is! I like to wear it instead of a jacket in the summer when I am outdoors,  under a tree, etc. 
I don't like the idea of bugs landing on me, so it's like a light layer of protection.


----------



## Iamminda

You look so gorgeous in this jumper — mucho  for this look 


Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 4825777


----------



## Iamminda

Very pretty .  I was also going to comment on your pretty dress...until I saw it was a poncho — pretty poncho 


Sunshine mama said:


> Rose Ballerine Petit Sac Plat today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825786


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty .  I was also going to comment on your pretty dress...until I saw it was a poncho — pretty poncho


Thank you.  It was a great TJ Maxx find a couple of years ago I think.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 4825777


Such a cute jumpsuit and looks great with your bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

muchstuff said:


> New acquisition from FP. Getting a little hooked on Chanel oldies, oh oh   ...
> 
> View attachment 4823382
> View attachment 4823383


Love this!  I think the Chanel oldies are better than the “newies”. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church yesterday. Took a pic, but got distracted before posting it. (Kittens give their best innocent looks, since they'd never distract their human...)
> 
> View attachment 4821248


This is so super cute. I hadn’t heard of this bag and had to google it. I bet it looks adorable on!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Running errands today with my hot pink Miss Dior w/shw.


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> Love this!  I think the Chanel oldies are better than the “newies”. Enjoy!!


Plus the thrill of the hunt .


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> This is so super cute. I hadn’t heard of this bag and had to google it. I bet it looks adorable on!



Thank you!    Here's a mod shot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look so gorgeous in this jumper — mucho  for this look





muchstuff said:


> That colour suits you very well!


Thank you both. We had a tiny (4 people and a dog) socially distanced birthday celebration for my brother and I wanted to be cool (in this heat) and festive.


----------



## Dextersmom

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a cute jumpsuit and looks great with your bag!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Here's a mod shot.
> View attachment 4825912


It looks so much cuter on you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks so much cuter on you!!!



Awww!   Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## jbags07

Thai food and BV Ayers Intrecciato Tote for lunch today....


----------



## Ludmilla

My overstuffed Speedy B.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> My overstuffed Speedy B.
> View attachment 4826397


Oh wow! Beautiful patina!!!


----------



## Punkkitten

Lux in my own way.
I was convinced by a fellow handbag lover on IG to pull this out -   My Pochette Accessories (decked out because that is how i roll)


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful patina!!!


Thank you. 
The patina is just developing. For now it still looks  good.  (Although knowing me I do foresee almost blackened handles in the future. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Punkkitten said:


> Lux in my own way.
> I was convinced by a fellow handbag lover on IG to pull this out -   My Pochette Accessories (decked out because that is how i roll)
> 
> View attachment 4826520


I like it!
Decked out is how I like to roll too!


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Anna Selleria tote...smaller size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria tote...smaller size.
> 
> View attachment 4826614


As soon as I saw the lovely stitching, I knew it was a Fendi Selleria!
It's really lovely!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> My overstuffed Speedy B.
> View attachment 4826397


What a nice patina!  


muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria tote...smaller size.
> 
> View attachment 4826614


Gorgeous leather!   Love the stitching, too.


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> As soon as I saw the lovely stitching, I knew it was a Fendi Selleria!
> It's really lovely!


Thanks, big fan of the Selleria bags!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> What a nice patina!
> 
> Gorgeous leather!   Love the stitching, too.


Thanks, they're really nice bags.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Punkkitten said:


> Lux in my own way.
> I was convinced by a fellow handbag lover on IG to pull this out -   My Pochette Accessories (decked out because that is how i roll)
> 
> View attachment 4826520


That's how I roll too, I love it !!


----------



## lakeshow

fjallraven hip bag, fits a full sized water bottle and easy to wear across back or chest when bike riding


----------



## Venessa84

My friends for the weekend (the bags and the alcohol)...


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> What a nice patina!
> 
> Gorgeous leather!   Love the stitching, too.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

As I had to schlepp the laptop back to the office it is Think! Tote today.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> As I had to schlepp the laptop back to the office it is Think! Tote today.
> View attachment 4827180


Love this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

RTone said:


> Love this bag.


Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

Venessa84 said:


> My friends for the weekend (the bags and the alcohol)...
> 
> View attachment 4827108
> View attachment 4827109
> View attachment 4827110



I love this beautiful soft white and gold. It’s so ‘fairytale’ in the best way.


----------



## maggiesze1

One of my favorites!


----------



## scrpo83

Longchamp Cuir


----------



## Punkkitten

Burberry pochette 
Fanci-fied with leopard strap and twilly scarves


----------



## IntheOcean

scrpo83 said:


> Longchamp Cuir
> 
> View attachment 4828006


Love the color and the leather. Beautiful bag 


Punkkitten said:


> Burberry pochette
> Fanci-fied with leopard strap and twilly scarves
> 
> View attachment 4828225


Interesting combo! Looks good, IMO


----------



## JenJBS

My bag from The Row.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.
> View attachment 4828609


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga B4 Papier Tattoo...


----------



## themeanreds

Switched out to this beauty this week


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.
> View attachment 4828609


I really like that bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like that bag!!!



Thank you!    It's one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.
> View attachment 4828609


Love it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This petit cutie with a cherry on top.


----------



## Venessa84

westvillage said:


> I love this beautiful soft white and gold. It’s so ‘fairytale’ in the best way.



Thank you so much! Exactly what I see too when I look at this bag. I’m on day 3 of carrying it and it’s just perfect!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This petit cutie with a cherry on top.
> View attachment 4828912



Adorable!  And the cherry on top is such a cute charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!  And the cherry on top is such a cute charm!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This petit cutie with a cherry on top.
> View attachment 4828912



This pretty cherry is literally the cherry on top of this luscious strawberry sundae!!!  (My mind is on desserts these days ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This pretty cherry is literally the cherry on top of this luscious strawberry sundae!!!  (My mind is on desserts these days ).


Thank you! And me too! Especially cuz I'm trying to lose some extra weight!


----------



## scrpo83

IntheOcean said:


> Love the color and the leather. Beautiful bag



Thanks InTheOcean!!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Here's a mod shot.
> View attachment 4825912


Super cute bag! Great outfit.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga B4 Papier Tattoo...
> 
> View attachment 4828628


Fun bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Super cute bag! Great outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe Evelyne.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Fun bag!


Thanks, it's the one done for Bal's 100th anniversary, very hard to find in this size.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Iamminda

Great looking OOTD .  I especially like your tank top 


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4829551


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Great looking OOTD .  I especially like your tank top


Thanks, IM.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4829551


You always look so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> You always look so pretty!


+1!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!





RT1 said:


> You always look so pretty!


You are both too kind.


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp Bilberry today.


----------



## Kimbashop

This little one has been getting a lot of love lately:


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> This little one has been getting a lot of love lately:
> 
> View attachment 4830619


What leather is that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This little one has been getting a lot of love lately:
> 
> View attachment 4830619


So cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This little one has been getting a lot of love lately:
> 
> View attachment 4830619



Cute enough to deserve it!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my black Ferragamo today.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> What leather is that.



Cuoio Toscano in the Pirate Red color. Love it. 



Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!



thank you! I love little satchels. 



JenJBS said:


> Cute enough to deserve it!



How sweet! she becomes me from the closet shelf a lot.


----------



## jbags07

Nero Nodini to the dentist today....


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Cuoio Toscano in the Pirate Red color. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! I love little satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet! she becomes me from the closet shelf a lot.


That leather is yummy.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4830841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nero Nodini to the dentist today....



Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp Cuir.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Carried it out from the closet to the living hall! Does it count?  Beautiful week


----------



## muchstuff

BV medium barolo Loop...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Carried it out from the closet to the living hall! Does it count?  Beautiful week
> 
> View attachment 4831026


Yes it counts!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my silver mini.


----------



## Nibb

Carrying The Row Sling bag, first time carrying it, very comfortable with easy access, even my DH said it was a beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my silver mini.
> 
> View attachment 4831822


I love this beautiful pairing of silver with navy — also love how you styled your hair .


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4831857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying The Row Sling bag, first time carrying it, very comfortable with easy access, even my DH said it was a beauty.


Beautiful!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Taking my MCM bucket bag out today


----------



## lakeshow

Clear plastic vaguely Hermes inspired bag from eBay...I used to use this as my travel clear plastic bag for my carry on, and it always made me happy to use. Now that I’m not flying for the foreseeable future I thought I would bring it out in the real world.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful!


Good enabling on your part  The bag is so unique.


----------



## Molly0

Haven’t been around much for a while, but I have had an absolutely wonderful time catching up and sipping my coffee this morning!
Haha with my purse closet bulging, here I am  carrying around this plain little nylon pouch lately and lovin it!  It came FREE! with a Tommy Bahama backpack. I love it! & I just added a crossbody strap.  Sometimes plain & simple just fits the bill.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful pairing of silver with navy — also love how you styled your hair .


Thank you, sweet friend.  I tried a new (to me) Living Proof hair mask yesterday that helped tame the frizz.


----------



## finsmith

Bottega Veneta Cassette bag


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Haven’t been around much for a while, but I have had an absolutely wonderful time catching up and sipping my coffee this morning!
> Haha with my purse closet bulging, here I am  carrying around this plain little nylon pouch lately and lovin it!  It came FREE! with a Tommy Bahama backpack. I love it! & I just added a crossbody strap.  Sometimes plain & simple just fits the bill.
> View attachment 4832405



Welcome back!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in red.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this lovely on the weekly grocery store run today.


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t stop carrying this Chanel 19 bag...it’s just wonderful! 




It was nice to walk around the mall and pick up lunch from my favorite spot that I haven’t been to since before Covid.


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today with my 225 Reissue.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This italian bag I got in Florence like 10 years ago. At the park with my girls.


----------



## Ludmilla

susanagonzc said:


> This italian bag I got in Florence like 10 years ago. At the park with my girls.
> 
> View attachment 4833016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833018


Very pretty! Do you happen to know the name of the brand? I have a bag from the brand Tuscany Leather and its leather looks a lot like the leather of your bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit.


----------



## Iamminda

Gorgeous kimono top ( the colors) and Reissue ( the chevron look).


Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today with my 225 Reissue.
> 
> View attachment 4832852


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous kimono top ( the colors) and Reissue ( the chevron look).


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Molly0

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4831857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying The Row Sling bag, first time carrying it, very comfortable with easy access, even my DH said it was a beauty.


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## chocolateolive

Just finished handpainting my favorite bag—empreinte speedy ✌️

@houseofkkz for more pics!


----------



## RT1

chocolateolive said:


> Just finished handpainting my favorite bag—empreinte speedy ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4833292


WOW...what an outstanding creation.   
This is really nice!


----------



## chocolateolive

RT1 said:


> WOW...what an outstanding creation.
> This is really nice!


Thank you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! Do you happen to know the name of the brand? I have a bag from the brand Tuscany Leather and its leather looks a lot like the leather of your bag.


Thanks! I like that it has the shape of a hobo bag but is still structured. I don’t know the brand, I bought it in San Lorenzo market when it was all still made in florence by italians. That kind of leather is gorgeous and very typical from florence, my mom has bags from when she started travelling there thirty years ago that look like that. I’ll check out the brand you mention!


----------



## Molly0

chocolateolive said:


> Just finished handpainting my favorite bag—empreinte speedy ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4833292


Wow! Beautiful!  You are very talented.


----------



## Molly0

Somewhere between red and pink.


----------



## chocolateolive

Molly0 said:


> Wow! Beautiful!  You are very talented.



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

susanagonzc said:


> Thanks! I like that it has the shape of a hobo bag but is still structured. I don’t know the brand, I bought it in San Lorenzo market when it was all still made in florence by italians. That kind of leather is gorgeous and very typical from florence, my mom has bags from when she started travelling there thirty years ago that look like that. I’ll check out the brand you mention!


Thank you! Your mother‘s collection sounds lovely. I want to travel to Italy now and roam through the markets.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Your mother‘s collection sounds lovely. I want to travel to Italy now and roam through the markets.


'sigh'.....Same!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> 'sigh'.....Same!


I remember you had to postpone your Italy trip this year. Hope you can travel there next year!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I remember you had to postpone your Italy trip this year. Hope you can travel there next year!


Yep...got my money back but am saving more as I think the prices for these trips and airfares are going to be more this time  around .


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Peep the Céline trio inside 


HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## JenJBS

My Ina bag, by Behno.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga Triangle


----------



## miknarth

Newest member to my collection.  A lovely new color combination for the monogram Neonoe, just sittin’ pretty in my office chair.  Have a happy Monday y’all!


----------



## muchstuff

Wander bag by The Row...


----------



## fendifemale

miknarth said:


> Newest member to my collection.  A lovely new color combination for the monogram Neonoe, just sittin’ pretty in my office chair.  Have a happy Monday y’all!
> 
> View attachment 4834198


I'm loving this braided handle.


----------



## themeanreds

MCM for the week


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Balenciaga PomPon


----------



## Punkkitten

Full rocker girl (i had been dying to wear this thrifted linen jacket) with a Fanny pack by Glad and Young.  I found them off of Instagram.  Handmade and well made.  They have supercute stuff.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag, by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4833983


It has such a cool, sleek look to it!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag, by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4833983


You wear it well! It works great with your outfit. Such a cute bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4834265


lovely texture. How big is it?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> You wear it well! It works great with your outfit. Such a cute bag.



Awww!  Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> It has such a cool, sleek look to it!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

A Balenciaga oldie, an 07 mogano G21 Hobo...


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Wander bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4834265


Just gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Firstchanellv28

Beautiful beige beauty out in the park


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM Monogram


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Punkkitten said:


> Full rocker girl (i had been dying to wear this thrifted linen jacket) with a Fanny pack by Glad and Young.  I found them off of Instagram.  Handmade and well made.  They have supercute stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4834994


Love the shirt!


----------



## RT1

Punkkitten said:


> Full rocker girl (i had been dying to wear this thrifted linen jacket) with a Fanny pack by Glad and Young.  I found them off of Instagram.  Handmade and well made.  They have supercute stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4834994


Amazing and beautiful outfit.     
You ROCK!


----------



## muchstuff

New to me Hermes Massai, love it   ...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> New to me Hermes Massai, love it   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836561



Congratulations!    Enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!    Enjoy!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

My favorite: Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        Realized I hadn't posted a pic the last few times I carried this beauty.


----------



## Punkkitten

MaseratiMomma said:


> Love the shirt!


Thank you!  I'm a big Bowie fan.


----------



## Punkkitten

RT1 said:


> Amazing and beautiful outfit.
> You ROCK!


Thanks doll!  I've gotten more adventurous and eclectic in my way of dressing in my "old age".  However i feel more me than I ever have


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Punkkitten said:


> Thank you!  I'm a big Bowie fan.


Awesome! I wouldn’t consider myself a fan, more of an admirer. My 17 y/o son however is a major fan  He is also a fan of Frank Sinatra & Logic, so..... I guess I’m glad he is well rounded


----------



## RT1

Punkkitten said:


> Thanks doll!  I've gotten more adventurous and eclectic in my way of dressing in my "old age".  *However i feel more me than I ever have *


And, that's wonderful to experience that sense of confidence  .
So happy for you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

It’s Thursday! Something I wasn’t aware of until my mom mentioned it  



FENDI Petit 3Jours Calfskin Pink


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> It’s Thursday! Something I wasn’t aware of until my mom mentioned it
> View attachment 4836994
> View attachment 4836997
> 
> FENDI Petit 3Jours Calfskin Pink



Pretty bag!    Love the creative and beautiful staging for these pics. That butterfly bench is fabulous!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag!    Love the creative and beautiful staging for these pics. That butterfly bench is fabulous!


Awww Thank You @JenJBS  
I took a mental wellness break and now I’m back trying to catch up on things. I sure did miss all of your great posts, especially that Antigona


----------



## JenJBS

MaseratiMomma said:


> Awww Thank You @JenJBS
> I took a mental wellness break and now I’m back trying to catch up on things. I sure did miss all of your great posts, especially that Antigona



Thanks! Good for you for taking a mental wellness break!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My favorite: Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.        Realized I hadn't posted a pic the last few times I carried this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4836961


I needed a dose of this beauty—it’s been way too long.  Thanks for the treat


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> It’s Thursday! Something I wasn’t aware of until my mom mentioned it
> View attachment 4836994
> View attachment 4836997
> 
> FENDI Petit 3Jours Calfskin Pink


What a unique bench .  Love this pink!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I needed a dose of this beauty—it’s been way too long.  Thanks for the treat



Thank you!    I'll try to post more often.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> What a unique bench .  Love this pink!


Thank You


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my red beauty.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4837145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837146


Great mask/bag combo


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful DM .  This red beauty is just gorgeous — and it looks great with your outfit and your mask .  


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my red beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4837145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837146


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Thursday .  This is the second time I have used a “real” bag in 6 months!!  I can get used to it again .


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  This is the second time I have used a “real” bag in 6 months!!  I can get used to it again .
> 
> View attachment 4837254


It looks new!  Such a lovely, classic tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> It looks new!  Such a lovely, classic tote.



Thank you K .  Hard to believe I can keep this 3 yr old white bag clean .


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> New to me Hermes Massai, love it   ...
> 
> View attachment 4836561


This bag looks amazing on you !! Absolutely LOVE IT !!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria tote...smaller size.


You own the most luscious leather of bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> My bag from The Row.


I need to take a look at The Row. It seems like they have very nice leather and simple silhouettes.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga B4 Papier Tattoo...


This bag speaks of a spunky lady whom has character and attitude. Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This bag looks amazing on you !! Absolutely LOVE IT !!!!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You own the most luscious leather of bags.


Fendi’s Selleria leather is really nice, you should check it out!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag speaks of a spunky lady whom has character and attitude. Love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp Bilberry today.


My absolute fav LC color. All I have is the regular older style cosmetic pouch in Bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Fendi’s Selleria leather is really nice, you should check it out!


Woooh, okay. Will check them out. Thank you for enabling!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woooh, okay. Will check them out. Thank you for enabling!


Any time!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> I need to take a look at The Row. It seems like they have very nice leather and simple silhouettes.



Their leather is divine!   Especially the nappa - I believe MuchStuff can tell you about the other leathers. Yes, simple silhouettes, and high quality workmanship.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Their leather is divine!   Especially the nappa - I believe MuchStuff can tell you about the other leathers. Yes, simple silhouettes, and high quality workmanship.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I need to take a look at The Row. It seems like they have very nice leather and simple silhouettes.


Beautiful, understated bags. Definitely worth looking at.


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in dark cherry with Coach Rexy carabiner as a bag charm


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM .  This red beauty is just gorgeous — and it looks great with your outfit and your mask .





MaseratiMomma said:


> Great mask/bag combo


Thank you both.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Thursday .  This is the second time I have used a “real” bag in 6 months!!  I can get used to it again .
> 
> View attachment 4837254


Looking good, sweet IM.  I hope you will continue to use your nice bags.  It took me a while too, but now that I am doing it, it brings some normalcy and comfort to daily life.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Looking good, sweet IM.  I hope you will continue to use your nice bags.  It took me a while too, but now that I am doing it, it brings some normalcy and comfort to daily life.



Thanks dear DM .  You are right — it gets easier each time now that I have done it twice .  And it does feel good to engage in a small normal ritual.


----------



## Venessa84

Happy to find an amazing cobble so I can continue to wear some my fave shoes and still carrying the Chanel 19


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Wander bag by The Row...


Another one with yummy leather!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> New to me Hermes Massai, love it   ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> simple silhouettes, and high quality workmanship.


Exactly the kind of qualities I look for in a bag. Thank you for the info! Are they heavy? I'm spoilt with very light leather but BV and LC.


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> Exactly the kind of qualities I look for in a bag. Thank you for the info! Are they heavy? I'm spoilt with very light leather but BV and LC.



Not heavy at all.    I don't think you'll regret a The Row bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> My absolute fav LC color. All I have is the regular older style cosmetic pouch in Bilberry.


Thank you! I have a whole family of Bilberry.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> Not heavy at all.    I don't think you'll regret a The Row bag.


 okay, need to go see now. Grateful thanks for sharing. Nothing beats hearing from someone whom has experience with the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I have a whole family of Bilberry.


Looks like I need to get hold of one more Bilberry before it disappears again this end season.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV medium cervo hobo in Denim. A truly grab and go bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This beauty! Lady Dior. Does anyone know the official color and season?


----------



## XCCX

Chanel black Boy bag!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> okay, need to go see now. Grateful thanks for sharing. Nothing beats hearing from someone whom has experience with the bag.



You're very welcome.


----------



## Ludmilla

frenziedhandbag said:


> BV medium cervo hobo in Denim. A truly grab and go bag.
> 
> View attachment 4837794


Lovely hobo!
(And yes - get some Bilberry! )


dangerouscurves said:


> This beauty! Lady Dior. Does anyone know the official color and season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837825


I do not know the name of the colour, but it is beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely hobo!
> (And yes - get some Bilberry! )


Thank you! And yes, I'll be sure to get smt in Bilberry before it is gone.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely hobo!
> (And yes - get some Bilberry! )
> 
> I do not know the name of the colour, but it is beautiful!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

dangerouscurves said:


> This beauty! Lady Dior. Does anyone know the official color and season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837825


Oh my this is a stunning purple...I love the Lady!


----------



## JenJBS

dangerouscurves said:


> This beauty! Lady Dior. Does anyone know the official color and season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837825



That color is tdf!     Gorgeous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

JenJBS said:


> That color is tdf!     Gorgeous!


Thank you! Yes! It's very saturated. In real life it's a bit like Hermes's Anemone


----------



## muchstuff

Oldie Chanel Ultimate Soft Hobo...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Oldie Chanel Ultimate Soft Hobo...


These oldie Chanels are so appealing!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> These oldie Chanels are so appealing!


And fun to hunt for...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> And fun to hunt for...


You are so good at it!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are so good at it!


Glad my OCD is good for something   .


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Glad my OCD is good for something   .


And you use it for Good and not evil!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> And you use it for Good and not evil!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Oldie Chanel Ultimate Soft Hobo...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838759



What a fabulous bag!      Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> What a fabulous bag!      Gorgeous!


Thanks, first day carrying her!


----------



## houseof999

dangerouscurves said:


> This beauty! Lady Dior. Does anyone know the official color and season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837825


----------



## JenJBS

My Ted Baker heart purse for the weekly grocery store run, and trip to the post office.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker heart purse for the weekly grocery store run, and trip to the post office.
> 
> View attachment 4839221


adorbs!


----------



## Love4MK

My new to me YSL shopper. My first pre-loved purchase!  I don’t think the previous owner ever used it. She’s like brand new!  (No idea why the photo is sideways!)


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> adorbs!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker heart purse for the weekly grocery store run, and trip to the post office.
> 
> View attachment 4839221


This is a phenomenal picture of this sweet bag  — love how you perfectly centered it on the floor/table as such (I see the shape of a snowflake with your bag being the “heart” of it).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a phenomenal picture of this sweet bag  — love how you perfectly centered it on the floor/table as such (I see the shape of a snowflake with your bag being the “heart” of it).



Thank you, Minda!     Yep, a table with a snowflake at the heart of it. I have a weakness for beautiful wooden tables...


----------



## dpgyrl026

She’s out with me to go mattress shopping. Yup that’s the extent of my excitement this holiday weekend.


----------



## Narnanz

Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
This leather is fabulous. Trying to get a picture of its true  colour is hard.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
> This leather is fabulous. Trying together a picture of its true  colour is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839443
> View attachment 4839445
> View attachment 4839447


Edible colour and lovely leather!


----------



## tatertot

Narnanz said:


> Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
> This leather is fabulous. Trying to get a picture of its true  colour is hard.



What a gorgeous shade!! Love that color


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my YSL today (ignore my Insta handle)


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
> This leather is fabulous. Trying to get a picture of its true  colour is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839443
> View attachment 4839445
> View attachment 4839447


Gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
> This leather is fabulous. Trying to get a picture of its true  colour is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839443
> View attachment 4839445
> View attachment 4839447


Beautiful’ this bag has been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## Narnanz

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful’ this bag has been on my wishlist for a while.


You would think being a New Zealander I would already have one wouldn't you...but she is my first.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Tory Burch, the Tory Burch Robinson tote in a shade of pink not sure which shade


----------



## BeachBagGal

tatertot said:


> Carrying my YSL today (ignore my Insta handle)
> View attachment 4839700


This color!!!! ❤️ ❤️


----------



## cheidel

Lee22 said:


> The SA is correct. The brand is known for its Visetos signature print. They also have leather products. Will be wearing her this evening to dinner...
> View attachment 4825419
> View attachment 4825420


Beautiful bag!!! Love it


----------



## cheidel

My newest Vintage love, Cartouchiere 26!  She’s 30 years old, MIF 1990, in excellent condition. I made all the water spots disappear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Moved into my new to me Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.
> This leather is fabulous. Trying to get a picture of its true  colour is hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839443
> View attachment 4839445
> View attachment 4839447


Beautiful! Glad you were lucky and got that bag in the end.


----------



## Narnanz

cheidel said:


> My newest Vintage love, Cartouchiere 26!  She’s 30 years old, MIF 1990, in excellent condition. I made all the water spots disappear!
> View attachment 4839769
> View attachment 4839770
> View attachment 4839782
> View attachment 4839774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839778


For future reference...how did you remove the water marks?....as the leather looks fantastic.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> My newest Vintage love, Cartouchiere 26!  She’s 30 years old, MIF 1990, in excellent condition. I made all the water spots disappear!
> View attachment 4839769
> View attachment 4839770
> View attachment 4839782
> View attachment 4839774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839778



This is just lovely and in such wonderful condition too .  I have always admired this and other vintage styles (jeune fille, Saint Cloud, etc).  Enjoy your newbie .


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today this Chanel wallet with pearls and chain. I bought it recently.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> You would think being a New Zealander I would already have one wouldn't you...but she is my first.


Shame on you!  There are those fantastic DP's and you are just now getting one, lol.  They are truly fantastic bags.  I love my Mr. Verne.  A couple of others moved on only because the style.  But I know I will be buying another one. I have my eye on the small Mr. Octo. I has the big ine but it was way too big for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

LucyMadrid said:


> Today this Chanel wallet with pearls and chain. I bought it recently.
> View attachment 4840104


Sorry, I can't concentrate on the bag (for once). I'm utterly distracted by this beautiful rug/blanket!


----------



## Iamminda

A contact-less errand yesterday!  Guess it is better to look at my bags on the passenger seat than in my closet .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> A contact-less errand yesterday!  Guess it is better to look at my bags on the passenger seat than in my closet .
> 
> View attachment 4840267


Pretty and cool blue.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty and cool blue.



Thanks so much DM .


----------



## dignatius

The oldest bag in my collection.  1986 Coach Original Rambler


----------



## muchstuff

Chanel Ultimate Soft Hobo again, lap shot. Molds to your body and is soooo soft...


----------



## Ludmilla

Gerard Darel today.


----------



## Enjaby215

Citosgirl said:


> The new Gucci jackie has me drooling, so I busted out this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4799427


Beautiful! Can you tell me if the leather is pebbled or smooth?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Chanel Ultimate Soft Hobo again, lap shot. Molds to your body and is soooo soft...
> 
> View attachment 4840568



I do so love this bag of yours...        I've looked it up on resale sites, and much too big for me, unfortunately - so I really appreciate you sharing pics so I can enjoy looking!


----------



## Sparkletastic

chocolateolive said:


> Just finished handpainting my favorite bag—empreinte speedy ✌
> 
> @houseofkkz for more pics!
> 
> View attachment 4833292


OMG! You are so talented. I looooove this! 


tatertot said:


> Carrying my YSL today (ignore my Insta handle)
> View attachment 4839700


That blue is everything!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dior Diorama in silver microcannage. I soooo love this baby!


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim w/MJ strap and Rexy carabiner as a charm.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> Gerard Darel today.
> View attachment 4840608


I really like the Gerard Darel bags a LOT!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is a phenomenal picture of this sweet bag  — love how you perfectly centered it on the floor/table as such (I see the shape of a snowflake with your bag being the “heart” of it).


Very observant!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Ted Baker heart purse for the weekly grocery store run, and trip to the post office.
> 
> View attachment 4839221


This black heart with the gunmetal (?) strap is so edgy and cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This black heart with the gunmetal (?) strap is so edgy and cool!



Thank you!    Yes, gunmetal.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I do so love this bag of yours...     I've looked it up on resale sites, and much too big for me, unfortunately - so I really appreciate you sharing pics so I can enjoy looking!


It comes in a smaller size from what I can see. There's one just listed on TRR that's a little less wide than mine and they're calling it a small, it also has diamond stitching and I suspect is newer than my old girl, but I'm no expert on Chanel.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I really like the Gerard Darel bags a LOT!


I’ve never heard of the brand, will have to look into it...


----------



## muchstuff

haddisuk said:


> Have not either, check out haddis_uk on instagram too


Will do!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It comes in a smaller size from what I can see. There's one just listed on TRR that's a little less wide than mine and they're calling it a small, it also has diamond stitching and I suspect is newer than my old girl, but I'm no expert on Chanel.



Thank you!   I'll check it out!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I'll check it out!


I see the style show up quite a bit so keep an eye open!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I’ve never heard of the brand, will have to look into it...


They’re big in France.
That’s where they are made.
I really like the 24 hour bags best!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Dior Diorama in silver microcannage. I soooo love this baby!
> 
> View attachment 4841168


That is a glorious bag of beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I see the style show up quite a bit so keep an eye open!



Thanks! I will! Now just have to convince my wallet to let me get a Chanel...


----------



## Glttglam

Going to use my Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone for the first time tomorrow


----------



## Lee22

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Love it


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> I really like the Gerard Darel bags a LOT!


Thank you!   


muchstuff said:


> I’ve never heard of the brand, will have to look into it...


Yes! Do this. 


RT1 said:


> They’re big in France.
> That’s where they are made.
> I really like the 24 hour bags best!


They are made in Turkey now. At least my bag is.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> This is just lovely and in such wonderful condition too .  I have always admired this and other vintage styles (jeune fille, Saint Cloud, etc).  Enjoy your newbie .


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Narnanz said:


> For future reference...how did you remove the water marks?....as the leather looks fantastic.


Kiwi Saddle Soap, alcohol free baby wipes, and Apple Leather Conditioner.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> A contact-less errand yesterday!  Guess it is better to look at my bags on the passenger seat than in my closet .
> 
> View attachment 4840267


Beautiful color blue!


----------



## Narnanz

cheidel said:


> Kiwi Saddle Soap, alcohol free baby wipes, and Apple Leather Conditioner.


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Beautiful color blue!



Thank you cheidel


----------



## XCCX

Chanel Boy bag. It’s already becoming a favorite


----------



## RT1

Perfection right here.   Lovely bag!


----------



## XCCX

RT1 said:


> Perfection right here.   Lovely bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little vanity as a bag. I also have a larger original size,  but I like this smaller one a lot more!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A contact-less errand yesterday!  Guess it is better to look at my bags on the passenger seat than in my closet .
> 
> View attachment 4840267


Love this bag and the mask too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSSM .  I love all your vanity bags .



Sunshine mama said:


> This little vanity as a bag. I also have a larger original size,  but I like this smaller one a lot more!!!
> View attachment 4842022





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag and the mask too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .  I love all your vanity bags .


Hahahah! Thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

Coach for the week


----------



## JenJBS

My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch.   Much more usable as a work bag than I thought a clutch would be.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch.   Much more usable as a work bag than I thought a clutch would be.
> View attachment 4842242


It just looks so squishyyyy!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It just looks so squishyyyy!!!



It is!  Really squishy!!!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! I will! Now just have to convince my wallet to let me get a Chanel...


More bag porn for ya...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> More bag porn for ya...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842324



Thank you!    Beautiful!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!     Yep, a table with a snowflake at the heart of it. I have a weakness for beautiful wooden tables...
> 
> View attachment 4839345


Oh my goodness


----------



## MaseratiMomma

dignatius said:


> The oldest bag in my collection.  1986 Coach Original Rambler
> 
> View attachment 4840479


This whole photo is a vibe


----------



## MaseratiMomma

XCCX said:


> Chanel Boy bag. It’s already becoming a favorite
> 
> View attachment 4841651


I really like this color!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> This little vanity as a bag. I also have a larger original size,  but I like this smaller one a lot more!!!
> View attachment 4842022


How perfect pairing Mickey with Gucci


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS 24/24 29
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> How perfect pairing Mickey with Gucci


Thank you   ! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4842886
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


Just dreamy!That's all.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> More bag porn for ya...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842324



Is it ok I say that you may be my favorite bag-porn star?  .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4843112



Looking beautiful dear DM .


----------



## Narnanz

Only need to carry my keys...my phone...a mask and a new jewelry loope for thrifting.


Edit...I should of used the loope to see how bad this photo was ....sigh....Im blaming my phone!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking beautiful dear DM .


Thank you, IM.


----------



## Nibb

Narnanz said:


> Only need to carry my keys...my phone...a mask and a new jewelry loope for thrifting.
> View attachment 4843185
> 
> Edit...I should of used the loope to see how bad this photo was ....sigh....Im blaming my phone!


I took that same bag in black to Italy in 1998, very fond memories of it, worn crossbody it easily fit under coats. Great little bag thanks for posting, nothing wrong with your pic.


----------



## Nibb

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4842903
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


TDF! Love the color, beautiful bag!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch.   Much more usable as a work bag than I thought a clutch would be.
> View attachment 4842242


Love that bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Love that bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still my LV Turenne pm.


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still my LV Turenne pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843943


I don't blame you.    
That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

My HG bag. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Nibb said:


> TDF! Love the color, beautiful bag!


Thank You so much


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My HG bag. Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> 
> View attachment 4844096


You could do a portrait series with this bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still my LV Turenne pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843943


That patina is gorgeous. Lovely bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> You could do a portrait series with this bag!



Thank you!    She does have many moods/looks, depending on the lighting.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    She does have many moods/looks, depending on the lighting.


she definitely has moods! That is a great way to put it.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Enjoying the sun with my vintage Speedy 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Enjoying the sun with my vintage Speedy 25
> View attachment 4845043


Just beautiful!!! Love love the patina!!


----------



## rosiier

Gucci dionysus


----------



## LuckyBitch

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4842903
> 
> HERMÈS 24/24 29
> Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


This is a really gorgeous bag.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LuckyBitch said:


> This is a really gorgeous bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Enjoying the sun with my vintage Speedy 25
> View attachment 4845043


Beautiful  !!!


----------



## cheidel

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Enjoying the sun with my vintage Speedy 25
> View attachment 4845043


Lovely Vintage!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying an old favorite, Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!


----------



## Ludmilla

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite, Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!
> 
> View attachment 4845589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845591


Bag twin! I love Flo, too.


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite, Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!
> 
> View attachment 4845589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845591


Such a beautiful bag!  And you got me wanting a DB initial charm too .


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Jet Set continental wallet in vintage blue..


----------



## missconvy

Just the essentials for coffee run. Pumpkin spice nitro.


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite, Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!
> 
> View attachment 4845589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845591



It looks great! The charm is a wonderful personalization!


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out for the weekly grocery trip with my pretty purple muni Pouch by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Only need to carry my keys...my phone...a mask and a new jewelry loope for thrifting.
> View attachment 4843185
> 
> Edit...I should of used the loope to see how bad this photo was ....sigh....Im blaming my phone!


So darn cute!


----------



## Molly0

Using an old favourite today as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old favorite, Dooney Florentine Satchel and my new Dooney Initial bag charm!
> 
> View attachment 4845589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845591


Oh, nice! Is this in the color natural?


----------



## samfalstaff

Kate Spade Work Tote and black Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Tory Burch Robinson tote tomorrow in shell pink


----------



## cheidel

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, nice! Is this in the color natural?


Yes!


----------



## cheidel

JenJBS said:


> It looks great! The charm is a wonderful personalization!


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful bag!  And you got me wanting a DB initial charm too .


The charm is very nice quality!  Go for it!


----------



## cheidel

Ludmilla said:


> Bag twin! I love Flo, too.


Yay!!!


----------



## loves

Tigre Royale silky city. Love it and I wish I got the purple c/w as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Carrying an old fav


The color of your bag, so rich and luscious. The charm pairs so well with it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> More bag porn for ya...


So squishy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My first Issey Miyake BaoBao was a 10by10 platinum in the most gorgeous mix of neutral metallic colors. I rehomed it as it just felt bigger than I would like and I only used it once or twice. Tried again with this smaller 6by6 tote and really loving the ease of it. This is from the AW20 collection and in the color Brown. I like how it glistens and take on different hues under different light. Took it out ytd and it checks all the right boxes of being lightweight, straps stay put, spacious and a color that matches everything. The card holder is from Longchamp's Foulonne line. I use this as a mini wallet.


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


What a pretty new bag.   I haven't seen this style and I really like shape and soft curves of it.   Congrats, IM.


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Issey Miyake BaoBao was a 10by10 platinum in the most gorgeous mix of neutral metallic colors. I rehomed it as it just felt bigger than I would like and I only used it once or twice. Tried again with this smaller 6by6 tote and really loving the ease of it. This is from the AW20 collection and in the color Brown. I like how it glistens and take on different hues under different light. Took it out ytd and it checks all the right boxes of being lightweight, straps stay put, spacious and a color that matches everything. The card holder is from Longchamp's Foulonne line. I use this as a mini wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4847109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847111



Beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134



Great personalization, Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks DM and Jen  — glad to know my personalization works ok cause my DH didn’t have an opinion on it .  I am glad I added this new release. 



Dextersmom said:


> What a pretty new bag.  I haven't seen this style and I really like shape and soft curves of it.  Congrats, IM.






JenJBS said:


> Great personalization, Minda!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you! I'm really liking it although it is just plastic.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> My first Issey Miyake BaoBao was a 10by10 platinum in the most gorgeous mix of neutral metallic colors. I rehomed it as it just felt bigger than I would like and I only used it once or twice. Tried again with this smaller 6by6 tote and really loving the ease of it. This is from the AW20 collection and in the color Brown. I like how it glistens and take on different hues under different light. Took it out ytd and it checks all the right boxes of being lightweight, straps stay put, spacious and a color that matches everything. The card holder is from Longchamp's Foulonne line. I use this as a mini wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4847109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847111


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!


Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


Very pretty! The strap looks amazing with the bag. Looks like a terrific carryall style.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty! The strap looks amazing with the bag. Looks like a terrific carryall style.



Thanks K .  It’s nice that I can use this (free ) short strap from a bag I already owned or the long crossbody strap it came with.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134



Perfect pairing! Hope you are enjoying her a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


I like how you attached a new charm (and strap). Is this pm or mm? I really like the Odeon and would totally go for it if I had not enough bags already.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!


I like how you personalised it with your Laduree charm. Very pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


Oh yay I’m glad you’re able to take her out! Love the charm in the middle.


----------



## jillr57

I’m considering the Bottega Veneta Roma bag. I am also new to this site so I’m not sure where to ask for feedback on this bag. Can somebody point me in the right direction or give me feedback on this particular bag in the mini or small size? Thank you so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

jillr57 said:


> I’m considering the Bottega Veneta Roma bag. I am also new to this site so I’m not sure where to ask for feedback on this bag. Can somebody point me in the right direction or give me feedback on this particular bag in the mini or small size? Thank you so much!


You have to take a look at the Bottega Veneta subforum:




__





						Bottega Veneta
					

Sub-forum community  for Bottega Veneta fans and collectors.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



And welcome to tpf!


----------



## jillr57

Ludmilla said:


> You have to take a look at the Bottega Veneta subforum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> 
> 
> Sub-forum community  for Bottega Veneta fans and collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome to tpf!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag, with my new Cherries bag charm by Kate Spade.


----------



## Ludmilla

jillr57 said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag, with my new Cherries bag charm by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 4847821


I love how bright the cherries are against that black bag. So cute and vibrant!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love how bright the cherries are against that black bag. So cute and vibrant!



Thank you!   Same. I'm probably just going to leave the charm on this bag permanently...


----------



## Iamminda

I love this cherries charm — it adds a great pop of color and fun to this black beauty 


JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag, with my new Cherries bag charm by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 4847821


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies 



carterazo said:


> Perfect pairing! Hope you are enjoying her a lot.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I like how you personalised it with your Laduree charm. Very pretty.





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay I’m glad you’re able to take her out! Love the charm in the middle.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> I like how you attached a new charm (and strap). Is this pm or mm? I really like the Odeon and would totally go for it if I had not enough bags already.


Thanks . This is the MM (it’s not that big, smaller than my Foulonne tote for sure, the PM is way too small for my stuff). I hear you on “if I had not enough bags already”.....but yet, here I am with a new bag and nowhere to go .


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sitting in the car with my husband, while my son is in seeing the dentist... He isn’t questioning this picture taking at all 


BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this cherries charm — it adds a great pop of color and fun to this black beauty



Thank you!    I think I will leave the charm on this bag permanently...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


Great strap switch!!


----------



## Iamminda

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sitting in the car with my husband, while my son is in seeing the dentist... He isn’t questioning this picture taking at all
> View attachment 4847956
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


You got your DH well trained (mine still rolls his eyes or calls me “weirdo” after all these years).  Love your gorgeous ME Bal.


----------



## samfalstaff

MaseratiMomma said:


> Sitting in the car with my husband, while my son is in seeing the dentist... He isn’t questioning this picture taking at all
> View attachment 4847956
> 
> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


Beautiful bag! Chevre leather has such a wonderful texture!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MaseratiMomma said:


> BALENCIAGA Metallic Edge City Medium
> Chevre Blue Nuit PHW


Love the leather grain of chevre and this color is gorgeous! Balenciaga was the first brand that came onto my radar. Love the rugged look.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Dinky


----------



## Kimbashop

Fall photo of this beauty.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Fall photo of this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4848269



Beautiful pic!    Beautiful bag!  Love your staging!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my newbie for a quick errand!  (I swapped out the original crossbody strap and luggage tag for my own special “Iamminda” look ).
> 
> View attachment 4847134


So nice!!! Have you tried using the front pocket? It seems like it would be very useful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Fall photo of this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4848269


So cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A run to SB after an errand with my Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A run to SB after an errand with my Anya Hindmarch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848399



Such a fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun and cheerful bag!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Fall photo of this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4848269



What a fantastic Fall photo .  Your bag is really pretty — I love that kind of messenger/school-bag style.  Also, may I ask what kind of fruits are those?  Cranberries?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So nice!!! Have you tried using the front pocket? It seems like it would be very useful!


Thanks SSSSSSM . I am real glad I decided on this bag (thanks to good advice received ). I haven‘t really used the front pocket yet except to quickly put away a loyalty stamp card after using it.  I was thinking of putting a couple pandemic supplies there (maybe a small pack of wipes, a pair of latex gloves or an extra mask, etc).


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Fall photo of this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4848269


The color perfectly matches the plums/cherries!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> 
> View attachment 4848454



I love this beautiful look DM .  This bag looks great worn crossbody.


----------



## Venessa84

Back from my 10 year anniversary trip and getting around to sharing my bags while I was away




Large Chanel 19 in white 




Small Chanel O Case




Valentino raffia bag




Chanel light beige filigree vanity case




Diorama WOC


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Back from my 10 year anniversary trip and getting around to sharing my bags while I was away
> 
> View attachment 4848479
> 
> 
> Large Chanel 19 in white
> 
> View attachment 4848480
> 
> 
> Small Chanel O Case
> 
> View attachment 4848481
> 
> 
> Valentino raffia bag
> 
> View attachment 4848482
> 
> 
> Chanel light beige filigree vanity case
> 
> View attachment 4848483
> 
> 
> Diorama WOC



Looks lime you, and your bags had a great trip! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Back from my 10 year anniversary trip and getting around to sharing my bags while I was away
> 
> View attachment 4848479
> 
> 
> Large Chanel 19 in white
> 
> View attachment 4848480
> 
> 
> Small Chanel O Case
> 
> View attachment 4848481
> 
> 
> Valentino raffia bag
> 
> View attachment 4848482
> 
> 
> Chanel light beige filigree vanity case
> 
> View attachment 4848483
> 
> 
> Diorama WOC


What a great way to celebrate your 10th Anniversary with a special trip and your beautiful bags .  Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . This is the MM (it’s not that big, smaller than my Foulonne tote for sure, the PM is way too small for my stuff). I hear you on “if I had not enough bags already”.....but yet, here I am with a new bag and nowhere to go .


Thank you. This size is definitely too small for me. So, sense might win this time.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful look DM .  This bag looks great worn crossbody.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic!    Beautiful bag!  Love your staging!





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!





Iamminda said:


> What a fantastic Fall photo .  Your bag is really pretty — I love that kind of messenger/school-bag style.  Also, may I ask what kind of fruits are those?  Cranberries?





samfalstaff said:


> The color perfectly matches the plums/cherries!



thanks, all! I believe they are crab apples, which are out where I live. This tree just happened to produce some really nice ones and I couldn’t resist the photo op.

@Iamminda I’m a big fan of old school satchels as well.


----------



## Narnanz

Venessa84 said:


> Back from my 10 year anniversary trip and getting around to sharing my bags while I was away
> 
> View attachment 4848479
> 
> 
> Large Chanel 19 in white
> 
> View attachment 4848480
> 
> 
> Small Chanel O Case
> 
> View attachment 4848481
> 
> 
> Valentino raffia bag
> 
> View attachment 4848482
> 
> 
> Chanel light beige filigree vanity case
> 
> View attachment 4848483
> 
> 
> Diorama WOC


I love seeing your bags...any way and how...they are Beautiful!!
And your photos are Fabulous!


----------



## essiedub

lilinko said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822168


I am so intrigued by these bags..tell us more! Does it have much capacity?


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> Looks lime you, and your bags had a great trip! Happy Anniversary!


We sure did! Thank you Jen!!



Iamminda said:


> What a great way to celebrate your 10th Anniversary with a special trip and your beautiful bags . Thanks for sharing .


It was an amazing celebration.  Thank you Minda!!



Narnanz said:


> I love seeing your bags...any way and how...they are Beautiful!!
> And your photos are Fabulous!


You are too kind! Thank you Narnanz!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> A run to SB after an errand with my Anya Hindmarch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848399


Love this “cherry on top” effect, a lot like @JenJBS bag charm & bag


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Venessa84 said:


> Back from my 10 year anniversary trip and getting around to sharing my bags while I was away
> 
> View attachment 4848479
> 
> 
> Large Chanel 19 in white
> 
> View attachment 4848480
> 
> 
> Small Chanel O Case
> 
> View attachment 4848481
> 
> 
> Valentino raffia bag
> 
> View attachment 4848482
> 
> 
> Chanel light beige filigree vanity case
> 
> View attachment 4848483
> 
> 
> Diorama WOC


Beautiful trip! Thank you for sharing


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> You got your DH well trained (mine still rolls his eyes or calls me “weirdo” after all these years).  Love your gorgeous ME Bal.


Thank you! I’ll be your fellow weirdo, taking pics  


samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag! Chevre leather has such a wonderful texture!


Thanks  I do love how thick and mushy it is, this is one of my only unstructured bags.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the leather grain of chevre and this color is gorgeous! Balenciaga was the first brand that came onto my radar. Love the rugged look.


Thank you so much! Same here, Balenciaga was my first love


----------



## winkzpinkz

Carrying my Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag today! Loving the lustrous nappa leather and how understated the non-padded style is


----------



## muchstuff

Travel group...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag, with my new Cherries bag charm by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 4847821


I should have gotten the cherries too!!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love how bright the cherries are against that black bag. So cute and vibrant!


+1!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I should have gotten the cherries too!!! Sooo cute!!





Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   Wouldn't have it, if it wasn't for you!   Excited to see pics of your Strawberry from KS!


----------



## Beauty2c

essiedub said:


> I am so intrigued by these bags..tell us more! Does it have much capacity?


It is a great tote and very light weight.  Height 13.3 in, Width 13.4in. There is a large inside zipped pocket. https://www.shopbaobaoisseymiyake.com/styles/lucent/lucent-metallic-tote-aw20?c=2441  The shape changes depending on what you have in the bag.  It is truly like a sculpture.  The triangle pieces change flat surfaces into three-dimensional ones.  Bloomingdales and Saks have sales sometimes if you are in the US.  I found the newer bags have smaller gaps in between pieces and make the shape even more versatile.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...
> 
> View attachment 4849086


nice looking travellers!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...


Gorgeous trio. Safe travels!


----------



## fettfleck

Cutest bag ever. One bag I have been excited about for a long time! It is so soft and spacious! Totally love all those shearling stuff!

Max Mara Marin bag in camel


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new “Thrive” Nena & Co MTPB today


----------



## Iamminda

I love this shearling material — bet it feels great to carry it 


fettfleck said:


> Cutest bag ever. One bag I have been excited about for a long time! It is so soft and spacious! Totally love all those shearling stuff!
> 
> Max Mara Marin bag in camel
> 
> View attachment 4849476


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...
> 
> View attachment 4849086


Safe travels for you and your group!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous trio. Safe travels!





Kimbashop said:


> nice looking travellers!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Safe travels for you and your group!


Thanks!


----------



## fettfleck

Iamminda said:


> I love this shearling material — bet it feels great to carry it



Totally! It is wool/alpaca - so soft and very light! I am so excited to carry it! Even m boyfriend loves it!


----------



## MKB0925

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...
> 
> View attachment 4849086


Love these bags!! What brand is the green one?


----------



## muchstuff

MKB0925 said:


> Love these bags!! What brand is the green one?


Thanks, it’s a Fendi Selleria Anna in the larger size.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4849740



I absolutely love this Darel bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> I absolutely love this Darel bag!


Thank you!    I like it a lot, too.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Travel group...
> 
> View attachment 4849086


Perfect, love the colors!


----------



## BagLadyT

Mono PA with my almost 36 weeks belly. Almost showtime!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Perfect, love the colors!


Thanks, the medium Bazar is such a great travel bag!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the medium Bazar is such a great travel bag!


Love it’s muted color combo.


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Carrying my new “Thrive” Nena & Co MTPB today
> View attachment 4849593


What a fun bag! That shade of green is literally to die for!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Love it’s muted color combo.


Me too although I’ve always wanted the one with the screaming orange stripes   .


----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Manhattan In bronze leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Arayla Manhattan In bronze leather.
> View attachment 4850507


Great colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today a little bit of pink in front of chive flowers from my garden.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today a little bit of pink in front of chive flowers from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850858


Gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today a little bit of pink in front of chive flowers from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850858



So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## maggiesze1

My Rainbow Crystal Kurt Geiger Kensington inside a clear tote so I can easily wipe it off with Clorox wipes..


----------



## Glttglam

maggiesze1 said:


> My Rainbow Crystal Kurt Geiger Kensington inside a clear tote so I can easily wipe it off with Clorox wipes..
> View attachment 4851245


This is a great idea Where did you find the tote?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Alessa crossbody in pale lilac.


----------



## maggiesze1

Glttglam said:


> This is a great idea Where did you find the tote?


Thank you!  I found it on Amazon.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today a little bit of pink in front of chive flowers from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850858


OMG!  THE perfect contrast!
Soft pink & black together steals my heart every time!


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> My Rainbow Crystal Kurt Geiger Kensington inside a clear tote so I can easily wipe it off with Clorox wipes..
> View attachment 4851245


Brilliant !  
In more ways than one!


----------



## Molly0

This 25 year old darling has evolved with me over time.  Surgery’s, lots of moisturizing products, changes, reconstructions,  touch up’s,  and tender loving care has kept us both going. . .


. . . and a little crazy glue now and then.


----------



## KikiStLoy

ERROR


----------



## KikiStLoy

Mulberry Darley even works with Birks! Excuse my battle-scarred legs!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> This 25 year old darling has evolved with me over time.  Surgery’s, lots of moisturizing products, changes, reconstructions,  touch up’s,  and tender loving care has kept us both going. . .
> View attachment 4851315
> 
> . . . and a little crazy glue now and then.



It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> It's a beautiful bag!


Thankyou.  I often think she’s my “Soulmate Bag”. haha.


----------



## themeanreds

Had a mid-week bag swap yesterday


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Today a little bit of pink in front of chive flowers from my garden.
> 
> View attachment 4850858


Soooo cute!


----------



## tatertot

IntheOcean said:


> What a fun bag! That shade of green is literally to die for!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

At my favorite outdoor shopping area with my Fount bag. They are ready for Halloween.


----------



## IntheOcean

Keeping me company today. Prada Fairy


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Keeping me company today. Prada Fairy
> 
> View attachment 4853339


I love that bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I love that bag.


Thank you! Me too    This isn't really "my" style, but it's just so beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> At my favorite outdoor shopping area with my Fount bag. They are ready for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4853114


What color? Is this their black/peppercorn or wolf?


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> What color? Is this their black/peppercorn or wolf?



Black/Peppercorn. If I get another Fount bag, I'm thinking Wolf.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Black/Peppercorn. If I get another Fount bag, I'm thinking Wolf.


Yeah, I keep waiting for the the Arlo in wolf to come back in stock. Such an interesting color.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> At my favorite outdoor shopping area with my Fount bag. They are ready for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4853114


Such a fun and festive picture — great job


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a fun and festive picture — great job



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## muchstuff

A little Deadly Ponies today...


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage Coach bag ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## Dmurphy1

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 4853375


Beautiful  !!


----------



## Iamminda

Happily back in a LeSportsac again  (nothing beats the carefreeness of a nylon bag). @Sunshine mama — borrowing your signature foot pose . Have a good weekend friends .


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> At my favorite outdoor shopping area with my Fount bag. They are ready for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4853114


Love this pic!!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this pic!!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> At my favorite outdoor shopping area with my Fount bag. They are ready for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 4853114


Love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> A little Deadly Ponies today...
> 
> View attachment 4853418


Exquisite shape. Is this a new one?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Exquisite shape. Is this a new one?


Reasonably new, I've had it for awhile but it's only the send time I've carried it. It's the Mr. Octo (I HATE the names they have for their bags, why is everything "Mr."?)


----------



## dangerouscurves

My small Bal City. I love how easy this bag is to carry.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happily back in a LeSportsac again  (nothing beats the carefreeness of a nylon bag). @Sunshine mama — borrowing your signature foot pose . Have a good weekend friends .
> 
> View attachment 4853488


You look so cute and cozy, sweet IM.  Nylon bags are awesome.


----------



## Dextersmom

dangerouscurves said:


> My small Bal City. I love how easy this bag is to carry.
> View attachment 4853750


Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal is joining me for Church today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You look so cute and cozy, sweet IM.  Nylon bags are awesome.



Thanks sweet DM . My “cute” top is a hand-me-down from DD . I am happy to see you used your gorgeous CC 19 last night — hope you had a good night out .


----------



## cheidel

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag, with my new Cherries bag charm by Kate Spade.
> 
> View attachment 4847821


Very cute bag, and love the cherries!


----------



## cheidel

Mariapia said:


> My Longchamp by Mary Katrantzou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092666


Very pretty! Always loved MK print!!!


----------



## cheidel

Carrying Vintage Speedy 35 and new Dooney charm and Dooney Saints
Florentine Card Wallet!


----------



## samfalstaff

Must go mattress shopping today so will take my favorite coated canvas bag for an easy wipe-down afterwards.


----------



## samfalstaff

cheidel said:


> Carrying Vintage Speedy 35 and new Dooney charm and Dooney Saints
> Florentine Card Wallet!
> 
> View attachment 4854125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854128


I really like this wallet! The leather looks so nice!


----------



## JenJBS

cheidel said:


> Very cute bag, and love the cherries!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks sweet DM . My “cute” top is a hand-me-down from DD . I am happy to see you used your gorgeous CC 19 last night — hope you had a good night out .


Thank you, IM.    It was such a nice treat to go out.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dextersmom said:


> Such a pretty bag.


Thank you! ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Venessa84

Sunday sailing


----------



## jbags07

Took my large Nero Veneta out grocery shopping yesterday


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Took my large Nero Veneta out grocery shopping yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4854826



Great bag! And the red puppy is so well behaved in the store...  He looks wonderful against the Nero Veneta.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Reasonably new, I've had it for awhile but it's only the send time I've carried it. It's the Mr. Octo (I HATE the names they have for their bags, why is everything "Mr."?)


yeah, I don't get it either. Such great bags


----------



## Dextersmom

My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4855368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855369


I love this bag more every time I see it.  
Great photo of you and your bag!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Dreamer 21 in metallic dark berry and gunmetal is joining me for Church today.
> 
> View attachment 4854031


Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> I love this bag more every time I see it.
> Great photo of you and your bag!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Oh my, the beautiful rouge tomate looks just wonderful with your gray kimono/cardigan (really love this new (?) kimono)!  And I spy your amazing green smoothie DM .


Dextersmom said:


> My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4855368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855369


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, the beautiful rouge tomate looks just wonderful with your gray kimono/cardigan (really love this new (?) kimono)!  And I spy your amazing green smoothie DM .


Thank you so much, IM.   This kimono is on the newer side.


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4855368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855369


Beautiful!


----------



## leechiyong

These will probably only get carried from the bedroom to the office, but I'm super excited for my new Peter Nitz Micro Dream Bag and had to share for all of the HUGE bag lovers out there:


The details on it are amazing; it has the tiniest feet and is all hand-stitched!  Now to plot out a normal-sized (well normal for me-sized) bag or three to order from him.


----------



## Christofle

leechiyong said:


> These will probably only get carried from the bedroom to the office, but I'm super excited for my new Peter Nitz Micro Dream Bag and had to share for all of the HUGE bag lovers out there:
> View attachment 4855743
> 
> The details on it are amazing; it has the tiniest feet and is all hand-stitched!  Now to plot out a normal-sized (well normal for me-sized) bag or three to order from him.



Both are adorable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happily back in a LeSportsac again  (nothing beats the carefreeness of a nylon bag). @Sunshine mama — borrowing your signature foot pose . Have a good weekend friends .
> 
> View attachment 4853488


Nice foot you have IM!!
Today,  I carried a carefree nylon bag today too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> These will probably only get carried from the bedroom to the office, but I'm super excited for my new Peter Nitz Micro Dream Bag and had to share for all of the HUGE bag lovers out there:
> View attachment 4855743
> 
> The details on it are amazing; it has the tiniest feet and is all hand-stitched!  Now to plot out a normal-sized (well normal for me-sized) bag or three to order from him.


Soooo cute! I especially love that micro bag!
You know how I love HUGE bags!!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 4855785


It looks soft, beautiful color. You have a few MG bags, are you happy with them? I love some of the designs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> It looks soft, beautiful color. You have a few MG bags, are you happy with them? I love some of the designs. Thanks for posting.



Thank you!    I am happy with them. I love how smooshy the lambskin leather is. And how the black cloud clutch is a fun bright red inside. I love this blush color.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    I am happy with them. I love how smooshy the lambskin leather is. And how the black cloud clutch is a fun bright red inside. I love this blush color.


Thanks for the intel, I love the cloud clutch too.


----------



## Iamminda

This color is very pretty 


JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 4855785


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is very pretty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute! I especially love that micro bag!
> You know how I love HUGE bags!!


He's also making a version of the dream bag that's slightly larger than my toy SDJ that I've been keeping tabs on:


I'm obsessed!


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 4855785


Looks nice and smooshy!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Looks nice and smooshy!



Thank you!    It is very smooshy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 4855785


Oh this is such a cute bag in a beautiful color!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this is such a cute bag in a beautiful color!!



Thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

Carrying my vintage LV GM Cartouchiere this week


----------



## Dmurphy1

themeanreds said:


> Carrying my vintage LV GM Cartouchiere this week
> View attachment 4856164


Stunning !!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing my new Longchamp bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new Longchamp bag.
> View attachment 4856417


This is a beautiful red bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful red bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This nylon bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4856939


Hi Selby! 
Love your bag and your huge cherries!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4856939


Ohh..nice...is it just me being unobservent...or have you not been around much lately?


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> This nylon bag.
> View attachment 4857173


For my first Prada bag Im thinking of a nylon or though I would prefer a leather bag. What are the nylon like to use...bit more easy care?


----------



## Iamminda

Yummy RM and tomatoes .  It’s great to see your post here again .


Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4856939


----------



## Iamminda

This nylon bag is tres chic .  Love that black chain!!


Sunshine mama said:


> This nylon bag.
> View attachment 4857173


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This nylon bag is tres chic .  Love that black chain!!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> For my first Prada bag Im thinking of a nylon or though I would prefer a leather bag. What are the nylon like to use...bit more easy care?


Very light and durable! 
I got this preloved and I hand washed it and drip dried it in the sun.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Yummy RM and tomatoes .  It’s great to see your post here again .


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Ohh..nice...is it just me being unobservent...or have you not been around much lately?


I was moving to a new house in a new state, but all settled in now getting ready for VT winters!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Selby!
> Love your bag and your huge cherries!


Hi! Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> I was moving to a new house in a new state, but all settled in now getting ready for VT winters!


oh...so you moved to a new garden?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This nylon bag.
> View attachment 4857173



Very nice!   Did it come with the great chain strap, or is that something you bought separately?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> I was moving to a new house in a new state, but all settled in now getting ready for VT winters!


I was missing the garden pix.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> I was missing the garden pix.


I am missing my garden but now surrounded by woods and there are a few roses planted already, so there will be more garden pictures, but winters here are a bit longer!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> I am missing my garden but now surrounded by woods and there are a few roses planted already, so there will be more garden pictures, but winters here are a bit longer!


Cant wait to see what you create to enhance your environment.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> oh...so you moved to a new garden?


Yes, there are a few rose bushes but nothing like the 60 or so I had! It's ok though, I don't miss the work so much. That may change in the spring though!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Cant wait to see what you create to enhance your environment.


Thank you! It's really beautiful here already, there is something growing outside every window!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I am missing my garden but now surrounded by woods and there are a few roses planted already, so there will be more garden pictures, but winters here are a bit longer!


Sounds like heaven! Can't wait to see all the RM bags in your new setting!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like heaven! Can't wait to see all the RM bags in your new setting!


Thanks!!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, there are a few rose bushes but nothing like the 60 or so I had! It's ok though, I don't miss the work so much. That may change in the spring though!


Are you used to snow? Did it snow near your old house? I don't think I could handle that, having lived in a warm area all my life.


----------



## Sunshine mama

QQ


JenJBS said:


> Very nice!   Did it come with the great chain strap, or is that something you bought separately?


Thank you!!! I got it from Amazon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going to my fave bakery with DH after a Starbucks stop. We haven't done this since the shutdown, so was very excited!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Are you used to snow? Did it snow near your old house? I don't think I could handle that, having lived in a warm area all my life.


I am since I used to live near Boston. I think it will just snow a little more, start earlier, and end later. I don't mind, we have a fireplace and we've been having everything delivered since the pandemic. Plus we have a garage so no more cleaning the car off! I hated that!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Glazed Espresso MAB


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty  — we look forward to more fun pics from your new home/garden.



Shelby33 said:


> RM Glazed Espresso MAB
> View attachment 4857692
> View attachment 4857699


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pretty  — we look forward to more fun pics from your new home/garden.


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new Longchamp bag.
> View attachment 4856417


Lovely bag!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Rhea backpack in deep fuschia.


----------



## tealocean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Rhea backpack in deep fuschia.
> 
> View attachment 4858367


Beautiful! I love this color!


----------



## sundreamer

Using my Fauré le Page Daily Battle on the train to uni today.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Morning After Hobo


----------



## Molly0

Auxiliary naked leather bag in the morning light.


----------



## samfalstaff

Molly0 said:


> Auxiliary naked leather bag in the morning light.
> View attachment 4858895


I like the chain!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4858899


Oh, my! This color is beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

samfalstaff said:


> I like the chain!


Thanks. It’s peeking out & is actually attached to my LV pouch which sits inside the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! This color is beautiful!



Thank you!    It's become my favorite purple for purses. BV does color soooo well.


----------



## muchstuff

Duplex by The Row...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> I am missing my garden but now surrounded by woods and there are a few roses planted already, so there will be more garden pictures, but winters here are a bit longer!


Be looking forward to it in the spring!


----------



## ksuromax

BV The Pouch


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> BV The Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4859131


I'll have to say it again....You never take a bad picture!     
I need to have a tutorial from you!   

This is a superb photo!!!


----------



## Glttglam

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love this color!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> I'll have to say it again....You never take a bad picture!
> I need to have a tutorial from you!
> 
> This is a superb photo!!!


you are too kind, my Friend!


----------



## Venessa84

Felt a little like Fall this week so broke out this LV city steamer


----------



## coniglietta

Gucci reversible caleido tote


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Bottega Veneta Fold Bag with my signature Off White strap


----------



## Molly0

Old Legacy Zip


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## ksuromax

Pollie-Jean said:


> Bottega Veneta Fold Bag with my signature Off White strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859577
> View attachment 4859578


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Ted Baker black heart purse on the weekly grocery store run, and a couple errands.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4859822


You're a sick woman with that mask   .


----------



## Iamminda

I love that you chose a pretty purple table for this picture 


JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ted Baker black heart purse on the weekly grocery store run, and a couple errands.
> 
> View attachment 4859933


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> Old Legacy Zip
> View attachment 4859720


Nice! Did you attach a chain for decoration or to carry it?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love that you chose a pretty purple table for this picture



Thank you!   It's the cheapest of my wooden tables, the only painted one - and my favorite one! It's also my brother's favorite of my tables, because 'a purple table belongs in my little sister's apartment'.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Massaccesi Victoria MIDI in Ginger cuoio toscano.  Great mid sized bag.  Perfect leather for fall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ted Baker black heart purse on the weekly grocery store run, and a couple errands.
> 
> View attachment 4859933


Purple, heart, and gun metal!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4859822


Love your mask!!! 
And the bag too of course.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ksuromax said:


> BV The Pouch
> 
> View attachment 4859131


Love this picture!
Reminds me of the times when I could travel.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Purple, heart, and gun metal!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## RT1

Coastal jewel said:


> Massaccesi Victoria MIDI in Ginger cuoio toscano.  Great mid sized bag.  Perfect leather for fall.


Beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Molly0

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Did you attach a chain for decoration or to carry it?


It’s usually peeking out of whichever bag I carry.  (Belongs to a LV pouch inside the bag)


----------



## Nibb

BV Parachute bag and a moussie for the evening chill.


----------



## KayuuKathey

My classic Tory Burch Robinson Double Zip Tote


----------



## samfalstaff

Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> These will probably only get carried from the bedroom to the office, but I'm super excited for my new Peter Nitz Micro Dream Bag and had to share for all of the HUGE bag lovers out there:
> View attachment 4855743
> 
> The details on it are amazing; it has the tiniest feet and is all hand-stitched!  Now to plot out a normal-sized (well normal for me-sized) bag or three to order from him.



This is adorable! It pairs perfectly with your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel
> View attachment 4860446


Great photo! I have the same bag haha!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You're a sick woman with that mask   .


i am taking it as a compliment


----------



## ksuromax

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your mask!!!
> And the bag too of course.





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this picture!
> Reminds me of the times when I could travel.


thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> View attachment 4860673


You take such beautiful pictures!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> It’s usually peeking out of whichever bag I carry.  (Belongs to a LV pouch inside the bag)


Oh gotcha. Nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nibb said:


> BV Parachute bag and a moussie for the evening chill.
> 
> View attachment 4860428


This picture is all Fall. ❤️


----------



## Shelby33

Tha


RT1 said:


> You take such beautiful pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## chocolateolive

Handpainted vintage Coach bag ✌️

@houseofkkz


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am taking it as a compliment


Please do   .


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my new Nena & Co MTPB tote this weekend


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Carrying my new Nena & Co MTPB tote this weekend
> View attachment 4860945


This is a really pretty bag!


----------



## tatertot

RT1 said:


> This is a really pretty bag!



Thank you! This is one of the ones that’s needing a duster


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Thank you! This is one of the ones that’s needing a duster


They'll be in route to you on Monday.
We can't let that beauty get dusty...it's too pretty for that.


----------



## Iamminda

This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


Love this one, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202



It's a lovely fall color, Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly 


RT1 said:


> Love this one, Minda!






JenJBS said:


> It's a lovely fall color, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4858899



Oh so pretty!  You have inspired me to take out to my Veneta in this color.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


she's lovely, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

I hadn't carried her in a long time. I missed her.  Brahmin Louise Rose satchel


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> she's lovely, Minda!



Thanks so much C .  I am glad to see your beautiful Brahmin today — you have a great collection of truly elegant bags .  And I hope we can see your purple-licious BV soon .


----------



## dangerouscurves

Took out my Saint Laurent College bag today to visit a friend.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Oh so pretty!  You have inspired me to take out to my Veneta in this color.



Thank you!    Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


That color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> That color is gorgeous!!



Thank you BBG


----------



## southernbelle43

dangerouscurves said:


> Took out my Saint Laurent College bag today to visit a friend.
> View attachment 4861437


That is lovely.  Do you find the chain uncomfortable at all when you wear it on your shoulder for a while?


----------



## dangerouscurves

southernbelle43 said:


> That is lovely.  Do you find the chain uncomfortable at all when you wear it on your shoulder for a while?


Thank you! Actually it's not uncomfortable at all. The chain is hollow, so it's light and the leather part makes it even more comfortable ☺️


----------



## LuckyBitch

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


This is one of the most beautiful bags LV ever made. So beautiful, and the color


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


Oh so pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy 26.


----------



## Nibb

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy 26.
> 
> View attachment 4862185


Love that smaller Lindy, looks great with your dress.


----------



## Nibb

BV Oyster hobo


----------



## Punkkitten

Zavala Bespoke said:


> Heading to a meeting today carrying my hand painted Gucci bag. Here's a shot of it in action in lovely London.
> 
> View attachment 4850062


Love both...
Seeing the National Gallery in the background makes me travel sick.  I fell hard for that city


----------



## Iamminda

LuckyBitch said:


> This is one of the most beautiful bags LV ever made. So beautiful, and the color



Thanks .  I think it’s beautiful too


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Oh so pretty.



Thanks dear DM . Speaking of so pretty, you look _so so pretty _in that purple sundress — love it paired with your lovely Lindy .


----------



## Iamminda

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4862204
> 
> BV Oyster hobo



What a nice color .  I also like that stained glass window behind it.   We have a few small stained glass panels — I find it very relaxing and soothing to look at them sometimes.


----------



## Nibb

Iamminda said:


> What a nice color .  I also like that stained glass window behind it.   We have a few small stained glass panels — I find it very relaxing and soothing to look at them sometimes.


Thank you Minda, the glass is in our front door has seashells incorporated, soothing to look at is a very good description.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear DM . Speaking of so pretty, you look _so so pretty _in that purple sundress — love it paired with your lovely Lindy .





Nibb said:


> Love that smaller Lindy, looks great with your dress.


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Venessa84

Love catching up on this thread! Hope everyone had a great start to their week. Here’s a shot of the Lady D-lite from this weekend...


----------



## Narnanz

No name brand , made in Argentina,  thrifted and rehabbed because I'm bored. Trying out for the week


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I think it’s beautiful too


It really is a gorgeous red. My heart may have skipped a beat.


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Love catching up on this thread! Hope everyone had a great start to their week. Here’s a shot of the Lady D-lite from this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 4862418


Stunning, and love them with your sneakers!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> It really is a gorgeous red. My heart may have skipped a beat.



Thanks K .  I felt the same way when I saw your gorgeous red MM in that picture with the crab apples.


----------



## JenJBS

My rose gold Nodini by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> This color feels like Fall to me (even if it is over 90 degrees today ).
> 
> View attachment 4861202


If I ever get the chance I will steal that bag from you!


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> If I ever get the chance I will steal that bag from you!



 sure no problem if I can steal your beautiful Foulonne bags (I am greedy and said “bags” ).


----------



## themeanreds

First time I let this B out of the house since getting her


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My rose gold Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4862946


She is so lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> She is so lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai PM...


----------



## 880

themeanreds said:


> First time I let this B out of the house since getting her
> View attachment 4863238


Adore Fjord! your bag‘s texture is especially wonderful!

@muchstuff, love the casual, cool slouch of your Massai!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new to me chanel that fits my laptop.


----------



## muchstuff

880 said:


> Adore Fjord! your bag‘s texture is especially wonderful!
> 
> @muchstuff, love the casual, cool slouch of your Massai!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small Pandora


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai PM...
> 
> View attachment 4864055


Beautiful! I love how clemence (I'm guessing it's clemence) just relaxes into its environment.


----------



## samfalstaff

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4863779
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW


Nice glow on that lambskin!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! I love how clemence (I'm guessing it's clemence) just relaxes into its environment.


It is clemence, love the slouch on that leather.


----------



## JenJBS

My black Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Dextersmom

With my Rock my Shoulder flap today.


----------



## Iamminda

This is such a cute summer look DM  — I like your hair up like that .


Dextersmom said:


> With my Rock my Shoulder flap today.
> 
> View attachment 4865469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865470


----------



## Venessa84

Kimbashop said:


> Stunning, and love them with your sneakers!



thank you!! I am really feeling this casual combo. 



MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4863779
> 
> CHANEL Double Flap Jumbo
> Quilted Lambskin Charcoal SHW



love this color!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Bally Sommet


----------



## BeachBagGal

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Bally Sommet
> 
> View attachment 4865693


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> With my Rock my Shoulder flap today.
> 
> View attachment 4865469
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865470


Yum!  On both counts, breakfast bowl and gorgeous bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Celine Phantom Cabas, I love this bag 
   ...
View attachment 4866307


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Yum!  On both counts, breakfast bowl and gorgeous bag!





Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute summer look DM  — I like your hair up like that .


Thank you both.


----------



## muchstuff

Something didn’t work the first time...


----------



## muchstuff

Plus my new travel bag...Prada gaufre tote...


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Something didn’t work the first time...
> 
> View attachment 4866382


That bag is really beautiful! I just saw it irl.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Something didn’t work the first time...
> 
> View attachment 4866382



This color and this leather — so gorgeous!!!  Is this newish?  Another great brand you are adding to your wonderfully well-rounded collection


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is really beautiful! I just saw it irl.


Thanks, they’re great bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> This color and this leather — so gorgeous!!!  Is this newish?  Another great brand you are adding to your wonderfully well-rounded collection


I’ve had it a few months,  it’s actually a little darker IRL. Highly recommend it!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag for today's grocery store run.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag for today's grocery store run.
> 
> View attachment 4867009


This is a really pretty color  — and I love the tassel!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a really pretty color  — and I love the tassel!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Punkkitten

Off to pick up my calorie laden dinner (this is my wild Saturday night now ) and decided to take my new to me Balenciaga First for her maiden journey with me


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag for today's grocery store run.
> 
> View attachment 4867009


So glad you love this! MACs are perfect for grocery runs!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> So glad you love this! MACs are perfect for grocery runs!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting in a socially-distanced line with this one from my secondary collection . I am very fond of this oldie because my DD and I spent one summer looking for the perfect gray bag for me (this was years ago when she used to like shopping with me ). Have a great weekend .


----------



## cheidel

Enjoying my new Dooney Florentine Clayton Satchel today.  I’ve always loved this bag but passed on it several years ago.  Also, very nice of Dooney to include two sleeper bags!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in a socially-distanced line with this one from my secondary collection . I am very fond of this oldie because my DD and I spent one summer looking for the perfect gray bag for me (this was years ago when she used to like shopping with me ). Have a great weekend .
> 
> View attachment 4867482


That is a great gray! What brand is it?


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> That is a great gray! What brand is it?



Thanks House .   It’s Banana Republic (bought 10+ years ago before I got into bags)


----------



## Venessa84

A little golf on this beautiful day with the Chanel Jumbo


----------



## Dmurphy1

Punkkitten said:


> Off to pick up my calorie laden dinner (this is my wild Saturday night now ) and decided to take my new to me Balenciaga First for her maiden journey with me
> 
> View attachment 4867183


Love this bag, that strap looks awesome on it !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Waiting in a socially-distanced line with this one from my secondary collection . I am very fond of this oldie because my DD and I spent one summer looking for the perfect gray bag for me (this was years ago when she used to like shopping with me ). Have a great weekend .
> 
> View attachment 4867482


What a great color.  I used to by alot from BR back in the day.  This has Loewe vibes to me.


----------



## Dextersmom

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my new Dooney Florentine Clayton Satchel today.  I’ve always loved this bag but passed on it several years ago.  Also, very nice of Dooney to include two sleeper bags!
> 
> View attachment 4867511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867512


I love the rich caramel color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Venessa84 said:


> A little golf on this beautiful day with the Chanel Jumbo
> 
> View attachment 4867761


Gorgeous.....it is gleaming in the sunlight.


----------



## Punkkitten

Converted trousse maquillage as a crossbody to run


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a great color.  I used to by alot from BR back in the day.  This has Loewe vibes to me.



Thanks sweet DM .  You are absolutely right — I can see some L Flamenco Knot vibes


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Out on a farm today with vintage chanel!


----------



## samfalstaff

Punkkitten said:


> Converted trousse maquillage as a crossbody to run
> 
> View attachment 4867924


Awesome!


----------



## Aahmee1

cheidel said:


> Enjoying my new Dooney Florentine Clayton Satchel today.  I’ve always loved this bag but passed on it several years ago.  Also, very nice of Dooney to include two sleeper bags!
> 
> View attachment 4867511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867512


Have this bag and still using it for work especially during Covid!


----------



## loves




----------



## Pollie-Jean

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Out on a farm today with vintage chanel!
> 
> View attachment 4868085


Love your outfit !


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## Venessa84

Enjoying the boat and some really beautiful weather with the LV trio


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted made in Italy Rialto leather bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Ferragamo today.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168



O...m....g...that colour is simply outstandingly gorgeous.


----------



## Narnanz

Christofle said:


> O...m....g...that colour is simply outstandingly gorgeous.


+1.....Fabulous


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168





Christofle said:


> O...m....g...that colour is simply outstandingly gorgeous.


I thought the same thing! It takes my breath away.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> I thought the same thing! It takes my breath away.



It deserves its own pedestal so I suppose the table shall do.


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you, all! I'm lucky that the lighting really was perfect for this shot. 

Ferragamo is a seriously underappreciated brand in the US... 



Christofle said:


> O...m....g...that colour is simply outstandingly gorgeous.






Narnanz said:


> +1.....Fabulous






whateve said:


> I thought the same thing! It takes my breath away.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> It deserves its own pedestal so I suppose the table shall do.



Agreed.  But one of my favorite wooden table was as close as I could get...


----------



## the_comfortista

Taking pics of my Chanel while waiting to eat


----------



## Purseloco

Regular Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack with Yin Yang key fob attached.


----------



## whateve

the_comfortista said:


> Taking pics of my Chanel while waiting to eat
> 
> View attachment 4869215


I remember when you had this painted. Every time I see it, it appears that the butterflies are floating above your bag!


----------



## cheidel

Dextersmom said:


> I love the rich caramel color.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168


OMG that color!!! ❤    Is it that purple and vibrant irl?!?


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> OMG that color!!! ❤    Is it that purple and vibrant irl?!?



Thank you!  In good light it is.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Coach Shay crossbody


----------



## Punkkitten

The Emerald Puddle to run a long list of errands
(Balenciaga First)  
The first time I've used something other than a belt bag for more than a quick trip out.  Loving it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted made in Italy Rialto leather bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868936


Great looking bag!  It looks very expensive and chic.


----------



## samfalstaff

Punkkitten said:


> The Emerald Puddle to run a long list of errands
> (Balenciaga First)
> The first time I've used something other than a belt bag for more than a quick trip out.  Loving it.
> 
> View attachment 4869720


Love this! Could I trouble you for a mod shot with the First? Just wondering how it looks crossbody. (I'm guessing that's a crossbody strap.)


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch


----------



## LuckyBitch

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Coach Shay crossbody
> View attachment 4869696


Really gorgeous bag. The leather is tdf.


----------



## Punkkitten

samfalstaff said:


> Love this! Could I trouble you for a mod shot with the First? Just wondering how it looks crossbody. (I'm guessing that's a crossbody strap.)


Messaged you!


----------



## rosiier

Wallet on chain! Ysl


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> View attachment 4868418


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168


Oh my this purple!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai PM...
> 
> View attachment 4864055


The melted leather!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My rose gold Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4862946


Love!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 4870236



Love the staging!     Cute bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my this purple!!!



Thank you!   I agree it's a stunning purple!


----------



## leechiyong

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168


Your collection is absolutely amazing!  I love seeing your bags.


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> Your collection is absolutely amazing!  I love seeing your bags.



Thank you!   That means a lot from someone with an extraordinary collection like yours.


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ferragamo today.
> 
> View attachment 4869168



This is stunning!  The color is such a delight.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> This is stunning!  The color is such a delight.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

I finally went out today after quite a while. I carried my beautiful  Massaccesi Grande Mia


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta iron bag in pewter


----------



## IntheOcean

Céline Asymmetrical today. You can't see it in this photo, but I unintentionally matched my bag to my boots


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I finally went out today after quite a while. I carried my beautiful  Massaccesi Grande Mia
> 
> View attachment 4870396


What a beauty—so elegant


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## Venessa84

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> 
> View attachment 4871383



Love this look!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Maison Margiela today, since I haven't for too long.


----------



## Iamminda

Gosh DM, such a pretty look from head to toe .


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> 
> View attachment 4871383


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Maison Margiela today, since I haven't for too long.
> 
> View attachment 4871458



I feel like touching (and squeezing ) this beauty  — I bet it feels amazingly soft


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I feel like touching (and squeezing ) this beauty  — I bet it feels amazingly soft



Thank you, Minda!  It does! So soft, smooshy, and squeezable!


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia for a work trip today.


----------



## tenKrat

This tote for a meeting today.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Gosh DM, such a pretty look from head to toe .





Venessa84 said:


> Love this look!


Thank you both!!


----------



## misstrine85

My old Botkier Crosby hanging out at the playground today ❤️


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty—so elegant


Thank you, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Date night beauty. Massaccesi Iride


----------



## bambita

stylistbydesign said:


> Cult Gaia wooden birdcage bag for date night with the hubs...Happy Saturday! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4436699


hi Sunshinemama: please help me decide on the size of cult gaia astrea: mini or medium? Its medium in the picture below. What do you think? I love both medium n mini but 2nd opinion wud be highly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## bambita

@Sunshinemama: this is mini. Which wud u pick? I like both. I cant pick one. . Helfffffffffffpppppp. Zank you.


----------



## XCCX

Not carrying all of them obviously but wanted to share my latest Instagram post 

Edit: Oops! Meant to post in the other thread!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Taking a dior tote I painted to work


----------



## tenKrat

Another LV to round out this week. (Retiro in cerise monogram)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Lady Dior in navy blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Date night beauty. Massaccesi Iride
> 
> View attachment 4872508


This bag is so pretty and I love the color! ❤️


----------



## rosiier

Gucci!


----------



## essiedub

loves said:


> View attachment 4868332


Your earrings are a mini-me to the bag! And I really like your blouse. Is it a silk linen?


----------



## essiedub

carterazo said:


> I finally went out today after quite a while. I carried my beautiful  Massaccesi Grande Mia
> 
> View attachment 4870396


Wow. This is sensational!


----------



## essiedub

tenKrat said:


> This tote for a meeting today.
> View attachment 4871797


Love the Neverfull! And they are particularly special in the limited editions! This is great!


----------



## essiedub

carterazo said:


> Date night beauty. Massaccesi Iride
> 
> View attachment 4872508


Oh you do have the most interesting Massacessi pieces!


----------



## essiedub

bambita said:


> @Sunshinemama: this is mini. Which wud u pick? I like both. I cant pick one. . Helfffffffffffpppppp. Zank you.
> 
> View attachment 4872528


I like the smaller one !


----------



## essiedub

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4873190
> 
> Lady Dior in navy blue.


Oh. My. You have the blue one!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4873190
> 
> Lady Dior in navy blue.


Stunning  stunning  color & bag!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Cassie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Alexander Wang Rockie


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

essiedub said:


> Oh. My. You have the blue one!


Thank you!  I love this color.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A bottle of Red said:


> Stunning  stunning  color & bag!


Thank you.  This is one of my favorite bags, and I love the color.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai PM...
> 
> View attachment 4864055



You have SO many amazing bags but this one...i think its one of the tops !


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Maison Margiela today, since I haven't for too long.
> 
> View attachment 4871458


I. Love. This. Bag. !!!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I. Love. This. Bag. !!!



Thank you!    So smooshy!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out for groceries with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Carrying my Bleu Nuit Evelyne today.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Carrying my Bleu Nuit Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 4874537


You always look so beautiful in your pictures.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Carrying my Bleu Nuit Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 4874537


Looking so pretty dear DM .  I like your purple sundress.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for groceries with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4874396


This color is so pretty — you are truly the queen of purple bags


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> You have SO many amazing bags but this one...i think its one of the tops !


Thanks, I'm a pretty big fan myself. Wondering if I can rock a GM...


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga F/W 02 flat brass hobo...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty — you are truly the queen of purple bags



Thank you, Minda!    Love that title!  Is it bad to admit I have another purple bag on the way??? A Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!    Love that title!  Is it bad to admit I have another purple bag on the way??? A Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC...



Can’t wait to see your newbie


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Can’t wait to see your newbie



Thank you, Minda!   You're always so kind and supportive!


----------



## Four Tails

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai PM...
> 
> View attachment 4864055


Massai, Marwari, both? Drool. This squishy brown is perfection from start to zipper tab. This photo made me open a new tab to search for Massais. My forever soft spot is a big chocolate brown leather shoulder bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Four Tails said:


> Massai, Marwari, both? Drool. This squishy brown is perfection from start to zipper tab. This photo made me open a new tab to search for Massais. My forever soft spot is a big chocolate brown leather shoulder bag.


There are quite a few around. It’s wonderful to carry, I’d really like to have the chance to try a GM!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking so pretty dear DM .  I like your purple sundress.





RT1 said:


> You always look so beautiful in your pictures.


Thank you, IM and RT1.  You are both very kind.


----------



## loves

essiedub said:


> Your earrings are a mini-me to the bag! And I really like your blouse. Is it a silk linen?


Good eye on the earrings  The blouse is 100% cotton


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire blue.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Aspinal of London clutch for church today.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Aspinal of London clutch for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4875386



What's that at the top? Is it a decoration or a latch?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> What's that at the top? Is it a decoration or a latch?



It's the latch. The extremely decorative latch...


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> It's the latch. The extremely decorative latch...
> 
> View attachment 4875410


So cool!  
Can you fit much inside?


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> So cool!
> Can you fit much inside?



Thank you!     No. It's really small inside. That's why I only carry it for Church - keys, driver's license, (pre-Covid) a lipstick. When life gets more normal, I could carry it to the ballet or theater, as it would also fit the ticket and a credit card.


----------



## More bags

muchstuff said:


> Something didn’t work the first time...
> 
> View attachment 4866382


Your Cabas Phantom is beautiful- I love this colour!


----------



## muchstuff

More bags said:


> Your Cabas Phantom is beautiful- I love this colour!


Thanks, so do I!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4875973



Love that scarf!    Alexander McQueen?


----------



## carterazo

Pollie-Jean said:


> Alexander Wang Rockie
> 
> View attachment 4873936



Beautiful pairing!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for groceries with my Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.
> 
> View attachment 4874396



Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Shinola Tote in my favorite color


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Chanel


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Mae Messenger in sapphire blue.
> 
> View attachment 4874788


That color! ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Aspinal of London clutch for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4875386


wow -- such a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> wow -- such a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Broke out the Palm Springs for this not so nice weather


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Broke out the Palm Springs for this not so nice weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876683



Love your fireplace!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

JenJBS said:


> Love that scarf!    Alexander McQueen?


Yes


carterazo said:


> Beautiful pairing!


Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Selene today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

LV Papillon 30 in the park


----------



## Dmurphy1

Pre-loved oldie, LV pouchette.


----------



## JenJBS

My purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for going out and about this morning on a much needed day off.


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta handbag (no name)


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My purple Bottega Veneta Nodini for going out and about this morning on a much needed day off.
> 
> View attachment 4877427



Even your little cat likes purple .  I love your beautiful Nodini.


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Pre-loved oldie, LV pouchette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877334


This is so darned cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Even your little cat likes purple .  I love your beautiful Nodini.



Thank you, Minda!    Yes, kitty has excellent taste in color.


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage Chanel...


----------



## themeanreds

Going on my third week with this beauty - just got her a new scarf to dress her up a bit


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Selene today.
> View attachment 4876741


That leather! Love it!


----------



## samfalstaff

themeanreds said:


> Going on my third week with this beauty - just got her a new scarf to dress her up a bit
> 
> View attachment 4877560


And more awesome leather!


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> Love your fireplace!



Thank you! When we bought the house it was made out of wood and we’re like that’s a fire hazard but it’s beautiful. We redid it with a tile like material so it kept the same look.


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> That leather! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Another Massaccesi today.


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga 
2004 True Red First


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga
> 2004 True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4877913


You have won the „Coolest Mask“ competition. And your bag is very pretty, too!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> You have won the „Coolest Mask“ competition. And your bag is very pretty, too!


 
i didn't know there was a competition going on  
thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga
> 2004 True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4877913


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Speedy 25 Epi


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest baby...Ms.Clapton on her first outing..


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga
> 2004 True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4877913


Love that mask!


----------



## loves

Linoleum Jodie


----------



## roundandround

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga
> 2004 True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4877913



Great pairing!


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bucket bag.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879209


Oooh!  My favourite!  It’s always  a good day when I see this one!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Oooh!  My favourite!  It’s always  a good day when I see this one!



Thank you, Molly!


----------



## Molly0

It’s fall in my little garden.  I picked up this little soft gold leather crossbody pouch by Fossil, thinking it might be useful during the Holiday party season, not remembering that there won’t be one this year.  Silly me!  So I’m using it on my way out to early vote (Provincial election on in B. C.)


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> It’s fall in my little garden.  I picked up this little soft gold leather crossbody pouch by Fossil, thinking it might be useful during the Holiday party season, not remembering that there won’t be one this year.  Silly me!  So I’m using it on my way out to early vote (Provincial election on in B. C.)
> View attachment 4879279



That soft gold is a really beautiful color!      Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

As it is raining and I wanted something lightweight:


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Speedy 25


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with this lambskin beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with this lambskin beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4880480


Pretty look DM  — love your beautiful kimono top (you have the prettiest kimonos)!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> As it is raining and I wanted something lightweight:
> View attachment 4879923


I so resisted buying an LV... and I still do not think they are pretty, sorry folks.  However, I cannot stop carrying my  LV Totally tote.  It is so light weight and carefree.  Just what I needed during this never ending pandemic.   I pulled out my chocolate Verona Theia after seeing your bag, but it felt like it weighed a TON.  Am I getting weak from sitting around since March, arggggggg


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga
> 2004 True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4877913



Gorgeous! RN would be fainting with such beauty.


----------



## Narnanz

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous! RN would be fainting with such beauty.


Yes she would...where is she...I havent seen her around for a while?


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 4879209


Oh my!!! This is such a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Yes she would...where is she...I havent seen her around for a while?


I know.  I really miss all her


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest baby...Ms.Clapton on her first outing..
> View attachment 4878253


Congrats! So pink and cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!! This is such a cutie pie!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty look DM  — love your beautiful kimono top (you have the prettiest kimonos)!


Thank you so much, IM.  I bought two new kimono's this month and this is one of them.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh my God that really is the prettiest kimono.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I so resisted buying an LV... and I still do not think they are pretty, sorry folks.  However, I cannot stop carrying my  LV Totally tote.  It is so light weight and carefree.  Just what I needed during this never ending pandemic.   I pulled out my chocolate Verona Theia after seeing your bag, but it felt like it weighed a TON.  Am I getting weak from sitting around since March, arggggggg


 I know exactly what you mean. I was not into LV, either. I guess I am not, still. But the weight of leather bags can be a real pain. And it is always nice to have options.


----------



## Molly0

I love black with blue. (Especially when it’s on vintage Dior).


----------



## ksuromax

True Red First


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4881050


Beautiful Bal and so nice to see a gorgeous csgm!


----------



## Dextersmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh my God that really is the prettiest kimono.


Thank you.  I ordered it online at Johnny Was.


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4881050


This is a very pretty look K  — your beautiful red Bal and your colorful top/scarf


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Marwari PM for the weekend away...


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Zhoe in cobalt blue. Color is darker irl.


----------



## loves

Kraft small shoulder pouch


----------



## ariperez

Forever a favorite!


----------



## Venessa84

Can’t get enough of this LV Capuncines!


----------



## Ludmilla

ariperez said:


> View attachment 4881551
> 
> Forever a favorite!


Lovely!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium Pandora with the Off White plush winter strap


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> True Red First
> 
> View attachment 4881050


Love all the colors in this photo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Venessa84 said:


> Can’t get enough of this LV Capuncines!
> 
> View attachment 4881588


What a pretty green!


----------



## Narnanz

As yet not rehabbed Coach precreed Courier in bone.


----------



## ariperez

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!



thank you! I make and sell those charms ✨


----------



## JenJBS

The Row Double Circle bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Onna Ehrlich tote in orange. Wore it with a dark denim shirt dress for a great pop of fall color


----------



## Sarah03

Coach Cassie in Pollen


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> As yet not rehabbed Coach precreed Courier in bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881952


I’ll be watching for your post-rehabbed photo.  Have fun with it.


----------



## Molly0

I’ll go with this one today.


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> I’ll be watching for your post-rehabbed photo.  Have fun with it.


Thank you...am looking forward to dunking her . Shes really dirty...but I was impatient and wanted to use her. I had some weird looks from my coworkers when I got her


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...am looking forward to dunking her . Shes really dirty...but I was impatient and wanted to use her. I had some weird looks from my coworkers when I got her


Haha. I know the feeling!
She’s going to be a real treasure!


----------



## indiaink

Portland Leather Goods Mini Crossbody Tote in Papaya.


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Of course I'm carrying my little new darling today  




By the way, I see that I forgot to vacuum the passenger seat


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> See by Chloe Hana today.
> View attachment 4882543


That is a very lovely bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> The Row Double Circle bag.
> 
> View attachment 4882034


spooky!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> spooky!



Thank you!   It's a pillow...


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a very lovely bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ferragamo Boxyz today.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   It's a pillow...


How big is it? is it a mini bag? I'm very intrigued!


----------



## Sarah03

Coach Dreamer


----------



## samfalstaff

Sarah03 said:


> Coach Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4883159


Oh, I love all the colors on this one!


----------



## Sarah03

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I love all the colors on this one!


Thank you! I think they work well together.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> How big is it? is it a mini bag? I'm very intrigued!



It's a big pillow. 18x18 from seam to seam. Looks 15x15 since it's stuffed. The purse is 12 inches long seam to seam, but 4 inches deep, so 8 inches long as far as looks and what fits.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> It's a big pillow. 18x18 from seam to seam. Looks 15x15 since it's stuffed. The purse is 12 inches long seam to seam, but 4 inches deep, so 8 inches long as far as looks and what fits.


Oh gosh,  ow I see what you mean by pillow!  It’s funny that I thought it was a mini bag. It sounds like it would make a great work bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Oh gosh,  ow I see what you mean by pillow!  It’s funny that I thought it was a mini bag. It sounds like it would make a great work bag.



Sorry. Should have been more clear. Yeah, it's a perfect work bag on days I don't need to carry much - which is most days.


----------



## coolmelondew

Using my YSL Jane tote today


----------



## IntheOcean

coolmelondew said:


> Using my YSL Jane tote today
> View attachment 4883507


Love how sleek this bag looks!


----------



## Molly0

Cooler weather prompted me to get out an old fav (Hypnotic Poison) which then prompted another old fav in Red.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Cooler weather prompted me to get out an old fav (Hypnotic Poison) which then prompted another old fav in Red.
> View attachment 4883754


I love the look of this LC


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.


----------



## dionneasc

Feeling grey with my preloved find (also looking a bit blue in this lighting)


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.
> 
> View attachment 4883883



That shade of purple is lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Cooler weather prompted me to get out an old fav (Hypnotic Poison) which then prompted another old fav in Red.
> View attachment 4883754



Great pic! Love how they made the perfume bottle look like an apple. Total Snow White Vibes.


----------



## Glttglam

That shade of purple is lovely!      
[/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me, LV neverfull in damier ebene.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Errands with my Coach tote


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 4884199


A beauty !!


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> A beauty !!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Coach bag on my Coach trench coat with some happy color on my face.


----------



## A bottle of Red

carterazo said:


> Coach bag on my Coach trench coat with some happy color on my face.


Stunning  color


----------



## A bottle of Red

my Ralph Lauren Ricky in black patent  w ghw


----------



## muchstuff

Home today with my travelling companions...


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Coach bag on my Coach trench coat with some happy color on my face.
> 
> View attachment 4884312



What color is that? It's stunning!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage LV Bucket GM


----------



## LucyMadrid

My October purchase. I wonder, why dark colors in fall and winter? This fucsia brings light!


----------



## JenJBS

LucyMadrid said:


> My October purchase. I wonder, why dark colors in fall and winter? This fucsia brings light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884887



What a gorgeous shade of pink!


----------



## Narnanz

Changing out of my Bal City into my Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

dionneasc said:


> Feeling grey with my preloved find (also looking a bit blue in this lighting)
> 
> View attachment 4883915



Wow, looks immaculate!


----------



## BagLadyT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I'm carrying my little new darling today
> 
> View attachment 4882686
> 
> 
> By the way, I see that I forgot to vacuum the passenger seat



Extra points for the black flower mask! Lovely!


----------



## carterazo

More Coach. I love this little bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> I’ll be watching for your post-rehabbed photo.  Have fun with it.


Here it is @Molly0


----------



## Ludmilla

Gerald Darel 24h today.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Here it is @Molly0
> View attachment 4885401


Love it!  Great color!


----------



## Molly0

Is it weird to switch to a bag because you have a lipstick that matches?


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> Is it weird to switch to a bag because you have a lipstick that matches?


Not at all!  Gorgeous bag, one of my favorites from Coach, and the color really does suit it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Molly0 said:


> Is it weird to switch to a bag because you have a lipstick that matches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885462
> View attachment 4885463


Nope! You do you!!!! A great color is a great color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Celine Small Big Bag in grey


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and orange. A few of my favorite fall colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> More Coach. I love this little bag!
> View attachment 4885393


Oh my!!! This is such a juicy lovely bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom.
> 
> View attachment 4883883


So pretty! I love the dust bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4883079
> 
> Ferragamo Boxyz today.


I am currently lusting after this! How do you like the leather and the size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach bag on my Coach trench coat with some happy color on my face.
> 
> View attachment 4884312


Lovely bag. I love love love your mask though!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Cooler weather prompted me to get out an old fav (Hypnotic Poison) which then prompted another old fav in Re


Pure scrumptiousness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The Row Double Circle bag.
> 
> View attachment 4882034


This cute bag definitely deserves a dramatic stage like this!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ludmilla said:


> Gerald Darel 24h today.
> View attachment 4885416


What a lovely bag !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BagLadyT said:


> *Extra points *for the black flower mask! Lovely!


Hey , that's great 
How many points do I have to collect to get something ??? 
And *what* would be available then?
... thank you , BagLadyT


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Of course I'm carrying my little new darling today
> 
> View attachment 4882686
> 
> 
> By the way, I see that I forgot to vacuum the passenger seat


And of course it's totally dreamy!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Is it weird to switch to a bag because you have a lipstick that matches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885462
> View attachment 4885463



Not at all. Especially not when the color is that beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Pollie-Jean said:


> Celine Small Big Bag in grey
> 
> View attachment 4885625



Love that scarf!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute bag definitely deserves a dramatic stage like this!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> Gerald Darel 24h today.
> View attachment 4885416


I love these Gerard Darel Bags and this one is to die for.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a lovely bag !!





RT1 said:


> I love these Gerard Darel Bags and this one is to die for.


Thank you very much!


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you very much!


Do you know if these 24 Hour bags are still on the market in the US?


----------



## Shelby33

RM Stonewashed Espresso MAM 09


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> I am currently lusting after this! How do you like the leather and the size?


Hello Sunshine mama.    This is the medium-sized Boxyz.  There is also a large (which is actually not too large), and a small which is kinda cute, but a bit small for me.  The medium size easily holds all my essentials and is a great size.  I love the smooth leather!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and orange. A few of my favorite fall colors!
> View attachment 4885645



Such a pretty picture of your pink cutie .  You always know how to capture your bag/subject beautifully in the best setting/lighting/background —  your pictures.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Little Athena Messenger in Lead Africa leather.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena Messenger in Lead Africa leather.
> View attachment 4885877


I love the look of this leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I love the look of this leather!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello Sunshine mama.    This is the medium-sized Boxyz.  There is also a large (which is actually not too large), and a small which is kinda cute, but a bit small for me.  The medium size easily holds all my essentials and is a great size.  I love the smooth leather!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture of your pink cutie .  You always know how to capture your bag/subject beautifully in the best setting/lighting/background —  your pictures.



Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Venessa84

Took the celine belt to my son’s 18 month check up


----------



## samfalstaff

Venessa84 said:


> Took the celine belt to my son’s 18 month check up
> 
> View attachment 4886265


Cute!


----------



## samfalstaff

Just moved into my new Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Hobo


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4886247



Never heard of the brand so I had to google it! Really neat that they are running a collaboration with the national down syndrome society. 

 Your bag's leather is gorgeous and your halloween decoration is super cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Never heard of the brand so I had to google it! Really neat that they are running a collaboration with the national down syndrome society.
> 
> Your bag's leather is gorgeous and your halloween decoration is super cute!



Thank you, Christofle!   Interior decorating is a hobby, so I have plenty of holiday decor.  I like that they are so focused on ethics - including the NDSS collaboration. And decent prices, that seem in line with the quality level. The leather is nice. Not BV or The Row leather, but also not their price. I like that they have a distinctive aesthetic.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> My Ina bag by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 4886247


I love the orange croc mini version and the rosemary pebbled leather of the Ina.  I'm thinking about purchasing one of their small wallets to dip a toe into the brand


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> I love the orange croc mini version and the rosemary pebbled leather of the Ina.  I'm thinking about purchasing one of their small wallets to dip a toe into the brand



I have the Mini-Ina in the pebbled leather Avacado color. The orange croc mini would be a perfect fall bag! It's a fun color. Bright and cheerful! I've thought about the mini in pebbled leather Saffron.


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Do you know if these 24 Hour bags are still on the market in the US?


I have no idea as I am from Germany. There are definitely new colours each season in Europe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp  today.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Took the celine belt to my son’s 18 month check up
> 
> View attachment 4886265



What a cutie your son is (such yummy babyness ). And I love your pink Celine .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Took the celine belt to my son’s 18 month check up
> 
> View attachment 4886265


----------



## Sunshine mama

I wanted to capture today's perfect weather!!!
My somewhat dark blue Mark Cross is showing up a vivid blue in this light!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to capture today's perfect weather!!!
> My somewhat dark blue Mark Cross is showing up a vivid blue in this light!
> View attachment 4886672



Neat bag! Beautiful picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Neat bag! Beautiful picture!


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday’s choice...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday’s choice...
> 
> View attachment 4886693


Another beauty from your collection.
I LOVE the Spy bags!


----------



## Molly0

Very old (I think they called it kidskin) made by Holt Renfrew in the 1970’s. Still like new even tho I replaced the strap.


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday’s choice...
> 
> View attachment 4886693


THAT is some leather!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday’s choice...
> 
> View attachment 4886693


You really do have a lovely collection of bags. This is so chic.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Another beauty from your collection.
> I LOVE the Spy bags!


Love the look, not the easiest of bags to get into though...


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You really do have a lovely collection of bags. This is so chic.





Molly0 said:


> THAT is some leather!!!


Thanks ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I wanted to capture today's perfect weather!!!
> My somewhat dark blue Mark Cross is showing up a vivid blue in this light!
> View attachment 4886672



This is lovely SSSM .  Is that like a light blue jewel in between the push locks?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is lovely SSSM .  Is that like a light blue jewel in between the push locks?


Thank you.
Oh I didn't even notice that. It's actually quite cool, but unfortunately it's just a reflection from the blue on the hardware.


----------



## Venessa84

samfalstaff said:


> Cute!





Iamminda said:


> What a cutie your son is (such yummy babyness ). And I love your pink Celine .





Sunshine mama said:


>



Thank you all! He’s such a mush and feel bad for girls when he’s older...he’s going to be a heart breaker.


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia today.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4887644


Big love for this gorgeous iridescent hardware . Beautiful picture. Also such a pretty purple background — may I ask if it is a purple chair/sofa? Way cool


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Big love for this gorgeous iridescent hardware . Beautiful picture. Also such a pretty purple background — may I ask if it is a purple chair/sofa? Way cool



Thank you, Minda!   It's a purple table.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A happy family today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A happy family today.
> View attachment 4887756



Love this pretty family .  Baby got her good looks from Momma


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty family .  Baby got her good looks from Momma


Thank you!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, all! I'm lucky that the lighting really was perfect for this shot.
> 
> Ferragamo is a seriously underappreciated brand in the US...


Wow! I’m not a color person or a ghw person, and this is making me re-evaluate my bag shopping. Show stopping, warm, glowing! Stunning!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4873190
> 
> Lady Dior in navy blue.


Adore blue shades and this is so rich and mysterious! Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Wow! I’m not a color person or a ghw person, and this is making me re-evaluate my bag shopping. Show stopping, warm, glowing! Stunning!



Thank you!     Gold isn't my favorite hardware either, but for this bag, it works perfectly.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A happy family today.
> View attachment 4887756



Beautiful bags!     Gorgeous pic!  Love your staging!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bags!     Gorgeous pic!  Love your staging!


Thank you. Somehow, you're making me feel like an Olympic super star!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Adore blue shades and this is so rich and mysterious! Stunning!


Thank you!  I adore blue as well.  This one actually looks almost midnight blue at night time, especially in dim lighting.  The color in the photo is how it looks during the daytime.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4887331


This is such a beautiful, deep eggplant color.  I would love to own a bag in this color!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4887331



 I love color and shape ! So beautiful


----------



## Ludmilla

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is such a beautiful, deep eggplant color.  I would love to own a bag in this color!





Pollie-Jean said:


> I love color and shape ! So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Pochette on the way to watch hubby play tennis


----------



## fettfleck

Bringing out my Macassar LV Keepall as a weekender for stayover at my BF. Forgot what a light practical bag it is!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> More Coach. I love this little bag!
> View attachment 4885393


Oh I didn’t realize you had bags like this.  Loove this color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4887644


I always loved this Mini Mac with the oil slick hardware! I almost bought one at one point.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!   It's a purple table.


Everyone loves your purple table.


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> I always loved this Mini Mac with the oil slick hardware! I almost bought one at one point.



Thank you!    I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Punkkitten

Black Balenciaga First. 
Sleepy wee monkey in the background.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Moynat Pauline in taupe today, headed to the post office so nothing exciting!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela camera bag for Church today.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela camera bag for Church today.
> 
> View attachment 4888727


Love the chain


----------



## JenJBS

Punkkitten said:


> Love the chain



Thank you!    So do I. It was one of the main reasons I got this bag.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Went to pick up some Indonesian chili sauces at my friend's place with this little miss Chanel PST


----------



## muchstuff

Winter bags are coming out! Prada cervo antik tote...smooshy pile of goodness.


----------



## sdkitty

RM Cupid


----------



## BeachBagGal

sdkitty said:


> RM Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888946


Always loved this bag and yours looks super soft!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Winter bags are coming out! Prada cervo antik tote...smooshy pile of goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888909
> View attachment 4888911


Wow. Gorgeous leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> RM Cupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888946


Nice! What is the interior?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. Gorgeous leather!


Thanks, you could use her as a pillow!


----------



## samfalstaff

Transitioned from my Rebecca Minkoff MA Hobo to my 2005 Grey Bal City


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, you could use her as a pillow!


I was just thinking what I great bag to curl up in if that was possible!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! What is the interior?


blue and black dot (which I know a lot of people dislike)...special think about the bag is the RG hardware


----------



## sdkitty

BeachBagGal said:


> Always loved this bag and yours looks super soft!


thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> blue and black dot (which I know a lot of people dislike)...special think about the bag is the RG hardware


I was thinking the HW looked extra special! Goes really well with the black leather!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I was thinking the HW looked extra special! Goes really well with the black leather!


Thanks


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yesssssss! The original Prada that we love! Thick, smooshy and chewy leather before Saffiano time. Your bag still looks new! Beautiful!



muchstuff said:


> Winter bags are coming out! Prada cervo antik tote...smooshy pile of goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888909
> View attachment 4888911


----------



## muchstuff

dangerouscurves said:


> Yesssssss! The original Prada that we love! Thick, smooshy and chewy leather before Saffiano time. Your bag still looks new! Beautiful!


Thanks, she actually has a bit of wear along the top edges and I’m guessing has lost some structure, I’m not sure how stiff these bags were when new but she’s very smooshy now!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Bazar Shearling


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Transitioned from my Rebecca Minkoff MA Hobo to my 2005 Grey Bal City
> View attachment 4888998
> View attachment 4888999


do you have a preference between these two?  I'm sure the Bal cost a lot more


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki cranberry


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki cranberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889544


love that mirror on your mantle but our kitties fly all over the house....they already knocked down a picture from the mantle and the glass shattered


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> love that mirror on your mantle but our kitties fly all over the house....they already knocked down a picture from the mantle and the glass shattered


Well I did have a cat who made it her mission in life to do things like that, knock coffee, keys, phones off the table, etc, but the two I have left only like to play with straws :/


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Transitioned from my Rebecca Minkoff MA Hobo to my 2005 Grey Bal City
> View attachment 4888998
> View attachment 4888999


Love the color of that Bal!!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday RM Espresso MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Well I did have a cat who made it her mission in life to do things like that, knock coffee, keys, phones off the table, etc, but the two I have left only like to play with straws :/


ours are just young...most of the damage has occured when we were away....they sleep a lot but some times of day or night they tear around the house and my boy likes to go up high.  one time the pet setter found him up in the shower window - way by the ceiling


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new to me Sophie Hulme mama, also featuring her baby. I had been looking for this mama bag in a great condition for a long time!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Trendy CC.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me Sophie Hulme mama, also featuring her baby. I had been looking for this mama bag in a great condition for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 4889691


This beautiful mama/baby duo is so meant to be worn together by you.  This gives me a sac plat vibe.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Trendy CC.



You look very pretty  — I really like your red sweatshirt and silver shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki cranberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889544


Okay I have to say I love this whole picture, esp with your kitty right smack in the middle of it all.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay I have to say I love this whole picture, esp with your kitty right smack in the middle of it all.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This beautiful mama/baby duo is so meant to be worn together by you.  This gives me a sac plat vibe.


Thank you.  I guess II'm really drawn to rectangular bags. And it's actually the same size as the PSP!


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Monday! Current bag is my Alexander Wang Rockie - had to turn her over to show the shiny


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look very pretty  — I really like your red sweatshirt and silver shoes.


Thank you, IM.  This is my first Johnny Was hoodie.  It is basic, but has a little stretch to it and is very soft. My sneakers are Chanel.


----------



## JenJBS

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday! Current bag is my Alexander Wang Rockie - had to turn her over to show the shiny
> View attachment 4889888



Fun how the eyes on that face are looking over at the shiny! Excellent staging!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Bazar Shearling
> 
> View attachment 4889348


Looks sooo soft & fuzzy! Does it get matted at all?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

A bottle of Red said:


> Looks sooo soft & fuzzy! Does it get matted at all?


No


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday! Current bag is my Alexander Wang Rockie - had to turn her over to show the shiny
> View attachment 4889888


This bag screams edgy elegance!
I love AW! I have a Chastity sling crossbody in gray I adore.


----------



## Punkkitten

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki cranberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889544





themeanreds said:


> When her leathers were thick and chewy.  I sadly sold a scarlet Nikki years ago and I regret it.  It was the glazed leather...beautiful red orange
> 
> 
> Happy Monday! Current bag is my Alexander Wang Rockie - had to turn her over to show the shiny
> View attachment 4889888


The staging of this is ace.  Love it.


----------



## IntheOcean

themeanreds said:


> Happy Monday! Current bag is my Alexander Wang Rockie - had to turn her over to show the shiny
> View attachment 4889888


Super pretty! This shade of gray, is it more like warm tone taupe gray or cool tone green-ish gray?


----------



## Shelby33

Punkkitten said:


> The staging of this is ace.  Love it.


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Resort evergreen Morning After Mini


----------



## samfalstaff

Bal 2005 Gray City


----------



## Dmurphy1

Louis Vuitton Denim Sac Plat today, one of my favorites  !!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Tabby Top Handle


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This


JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.
> 
> View attachment 4890698


 This is so cute! I love how it looks like an art display!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.
> 
> View attachment 4890698


 
This is such a cool picture .  Beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

I'm pretty much obsessed with the design of this bag, and consider it a work of art. Nice to hear that came through in the pic. Thanks, dear friends! 




Sunshine mama said:


> This is so cute! I love how it looks like an art display!



Thank you, Sunshine!  



Iamminda said:


> This is such a cool picture .  Beautiful bag!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.
> 
> View attachment 4890698


Great photo!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

It was so fitting to carry my Coach Tea Rose Dinky for a relaxing  day at the Huntington Gardens in Pasadena...I was reaching for a backpack when I spied this cutie in my closet, just sitting there waiting to be the chosen bag of the week.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Great photo!!



Thank you, Shelby!   That means a lot coming from such a great photographer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4890741
> 
> 
> It was so fitting to carry my Coach Tea Rose Dinky for a relaxing  day at the Huntington Gardens in Pasadena...I was reaching for a backpack when I spied this cutie in my closet, just sitting there waiting to be the chosen bag of the week.
> 
> View attachment 4890738


Your Dinky was a brilliant choice for a lovely garden setting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These tiny cuties again.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> These tiny cuties again.
> View attachment 4890887


I really do believe that @Sunshine mama needs to create a thread 'How to stage your Bag and photograph it to perfection' as this is what she does everytime. Love them. Coffee table books of her handbag photos I would buy in a heartbeat.  Hers and @Rouge H abandoned bouse book.


----------



## LuckyBitch

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4890630
> 
> Coach Tabby Top Handle


What a gorgeous bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I really do believe that @Sunshine mama needs to create a thread 'How to stage your Bag and photograph it to perfection' as this is what she does everytime. Love them. Coffee table books of her handbag photos I would buy in a heartbeat.  Hers and @Rouge H abandoned bouse book.


Oh wow! What a beautiful thing to say, especially coming from such a beautiful artistic collector!
Thank you.


----------



## houseof999

LuckyBitch said:


> What a gorgeous bag


Thank you!


----------



## Greenredapple

Bag of the week. Chloe mini marcie


----------



## Shelby33

Such a grey day today, needed some color! 
RM 2008


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel Cloud clutch.


----------



## themeanreds

JenJBS said:


> Fun how the eyes on that face are looking over at the shiny! Excellent staging!


lol! I didn't even notice until you pointed it out. It's a library book I picked up for the littles....


----------



## themeanreds

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty! This shade of gray, is it more like warm tone taupe gray or cool tone green-ish gray?


Thank you! It's a very straight on medium grey, I would say cooler, but not greenish. The hardware is gold, but very light gold.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4891534


OMG! That figurine is awesome!   

 Gotta love the Halloween season.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Works perfectly in this hotel room decor, don't you think?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4891534


He obviously would rather relax in your fluffy beautiful bag!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4890630
> 
> Coach Tabby Top Handle


Your picture is beautiful! Those colors are amazing, and the tea rose wallet is so pretty with this bag. Is this the color peacock (oh that color!) with oxblood and are they metallic?


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> OMG! That figurine is awesome!
> 
> Gotta love the Halloween season.



Thank you!    It's my favorite Halloween decoration. Found it at Michael's a few years ago. Yep, Halloween is fun!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> He obviously would rather relax in your fluffy beautiful bag!



Yeah... I'm so mean for not letting him!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Works perfectly in this hotel room decor, don't you think?
> View attachment 4891940



It does!  What a gorgeous view!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Carine.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Works perfectly in this hotel room decor, don't you think?
> View attachment 4891940



The perfect gorgeous background for your gorgeous bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892036


Of all of your gorgeous bags, this is my favorite  !!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige classic flap.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige classic flap.


I just love this color !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige classic flap.


This is such a beautiful summer (goddess ) look!!  I also like your mask a lot.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful summer (goddess ) look!!  I also like your mask a lot.





Dmurphy1 said:


> I just love this color !!


Thank you both.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4891534


Love this!


----------



## ksuromax

Dmurphy1 said:


> Of all of your gorgeous bags, this is my favorite  !!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Love this!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Moved from Mitzy to my Taft for today. (Put this in the What handbag have you bought thread by mistake)


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481


How cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481



That bag is a beautiful color!        And the Halloween decor is adorable! Such stylish witches, with their purses!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.
> 
> View attachment 4890698


I saw this on sale today and until then I didn't know it has a kisslock frame closure! I love kisslocks!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I saw this on sale today and until then I didn't know it has a kisslock frame closure! I love kisslocks!



It's the frame/kisslock I'm so obsessed with!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> It's the frame/kisslock I'm so obsessed with!


You should take another pic and show us all!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> You should take another pic and show us all!



Here you go.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.    The gargoyles are being kind enough to guard it for me...


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481


I love this! What a vibrant bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.    The gargoyles are being kind enough to guard it for me...
> 
> View attachment 4893617


If you ever tire of this bag.... lol
Love it with the gargoyles


----------



## Kimbashop

Bag of the day. Love her so much.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> If you ever tire of this bag.... lol
> Love it with the gargoyles



Thank you!    Sorry, but the chances of me getting tired of this bag...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Sorry, but the chances of me getting tired of this bag...


I totally understand


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend . (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481


I like your bright bag, and I looked closer at the purses after Jen mentioned them! That is so cute! I'm looking forward to an extra hour of sleep too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I was inspired by our dear Jen’s fabulous holiday decor to pull out my one and only  Halloween piece (note to self: must buy more decors instead of more bags )


BeachBagGal said:


> How cute!





JenJBS said:


> That bag is a beautiful color!        And the Halloween decor is adorable! Such stylish witches, with their purses!





Kimbashop said:


> I love this! What a vibrant bag!





tealocean said:


> I like your bright bag, and I looked closer at the purses after Jen mentioned them! That is so cute! I'm looking forward to an extra hour of sleep too!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  I was inspired by our dear Jen’s fabulous holiday decor to pull out my one and only  Halloween piece (note to self: must buy more decors instead of more bags )



Awww!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> It's the frame/kisslock I'm so obsessed with!


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.    The gargoyles are being kind enough to guard it for me...
> 
> View attachment 4893617


Super chic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481


Lovely bag IM!
And did you make the arrangement to create a cat's face? It's genius!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Bag of the day. Love her so much.
> 
> View attachment 4893620


Lovely leather! Is this calfskin?


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely leather! Is this calfskin?


Thanks. It is. They called it “Vibrato” leather when they released these bags in 2016. It is pebbled calf with palladium hardware, one of my favorite types of hardware. The bag is very durable.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4891534


Your Halloween shots are the best!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Super chic!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks. It is. They called it “Vibrato” leather when they released these bags in 2016. It is pebbled calf with palladium hardware, one of my favorite types of hardware. The bag is very durable.



Wow! No wonder you love her so much! Didn't realize Bal ever did palladium hardware! And Bal calfskin is great!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Your Halloween shots are the best!



Thank you, Nib!   Awww!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Wow! No wonder you love her so much! Didn't realize Bal ever did palladium hardware! And Bal calfskin is great!


I love the shiny bling of palladium. I’m not sure they used it on any of their other styles other than the Vibrato line, but someone here might know.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag IM!
> And did you make the arrangement to create a cat's face? It's genius!!!
> View attachment 4893753


That’s purr genius — I didn’t _cat_ch it right away .  Thanks SSSSSM .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481


So darling, sweet IM.  Can I tell you that I am super excited about the extra hour!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> Bag of the day. Love her so much.
> 
> View attachment 4893620


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> So darling, sweet IM.  *Can I tell you that I am super excited about the extra hour!! *


As are many others, as well!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks. It is. They called it “Vibrato” leather when they released these bags in 2016. It is pebbled calf with palladium hardware, one of my favorite types of hardware. The bag is very durable.


Thanks for the info. I'm on the hunt for a calfskin City (either vibrato or the coveted "A" from 2017). Jeez, does the Bal hunt ever end?


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 4893614
> View attachment 4893615


That’s adorable and I agree I looove the kisslock!!

And I just looked at MJ site and they have it for 40% off.


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s adorable and I agree I looove the kisslock!!
> 
> And I just looked at MJ site and they have it for 40% off.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So darling, sweet IM.  Can I tell you that I am super excited about the extra hour!!



Thank you sweetie DM .  I am forwarding to that extra hour (of sleep) too!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks, DM!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm on the hunt for a calfskin City (either vibrato or the coveted "A" from 2017). Jeez, does the Bal hunt ever end?


I hear you. That 2017 calfskin is lovely as well.


----------



## Shelby33

RM mini nikki


----------



## IntheOcean

Céline Asymmetrical once again


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is a tough colour to capture... Marc by Marc Jacobs Spiced Orange Percy.


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out to Church with my Polene Numero Six.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> This is a tough colour to capture... Marc by Marc Jacobs Spiced Orange Percy.
> 
> View attachment 4895197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895205



Love the Percy! Excellent fall color!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to Church with my Polene Numero Six.
> 
> View attachment 4895210


What a great picture. Is your bag a dark forest green?  Such a pretty color.  I am not familiar with this bag — is it kind of a wristlet?


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using my iridescent beige flap all week.  Last night I took this shot that captured the glimmer of this leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a great picture. Is your bag a dark forest green?  Such a pretty color.  I am not familiar with this bag — is it kind of a wristlet?



Thank you, Minda!    It's actually black. I am wearing a green dress, so it must be reflecting that. Yes, it's a wristlet. Here's an old mod shot.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SakuraSakura said:


> This is a tough colour to capture... Marc by Marc Jacobs Spiced Orange Percy.
> 
> View attachment 4895197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895205


I love the Percy! I still have and use mine. The classic MBMJ bags have such a nice soft yummy leather.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Love the Percy! Excellent fall color!



Thank you! I just bought it yesterday and sold another percy today.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you! I just bought it yesterday and sold another percy today.



What color did you sell today?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!    It's actually black. I am wearing a green dress, so it must be reflecting that. Yes, it's a wristlet. Here's an old mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 4895286


It looks great on you, what a cute bag — thanks for the picture .  I am a bit colorblind hence I saw green .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have been using my iridescent beige flap all week.  Last night I took this shot that captured the glimmer of this leather.



Thanks for sharing DM  — I like your glimmery beauty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for sharing DM  — I like your glimmery beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!    It's actually black. I am wearing a green dress, so it must be reflecting that. Yes, it's a wristlet. Here's an old mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 4895286


Thanks for modeling this -- it is really cute and looks great on you.


----------



## Kimbashop

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the Percy! I still have and use mine. The classic MBMJ bags have such a nice soft yummy leather.


agreed - I sold one about a month ago and have some regrets. the leather was so wonderful.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> I have been using my iridescent beige flap all week.  Last night I took this shot that captured the glimmer of this leather.


What an absolutely stunning bag! I love how subtle it is.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for modeling this -- it is really cute and looks great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> What an absolutely stunning bag! I love how subtle it is.


Thank you.  As a bonus, I also have matching ballerinas in the same leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM mini nikki
> View attachment 4895191


Gorgeous bag and shot Shelby!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to Church with my Polene Numero Six.
> 
> View attachment 4895210


This is too cute Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is too cute Jen!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag and shot Shelby!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> RM Resort evergreen Morning After Mini
> View attachment 4890370


pretty....almost a teal color


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4895689


This bag is really tempting me now.     
Love this color and your photo!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty....almost a teal color


It's close to my teal nikki. The teal is a bit deeper in color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita wristlet wearing as a crossbody with a little bit of Christmas.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4895689


so lovely -- that leather looks amazing. How is the color wearing on the bag -- any transfer issues?


----------



## carterazo

My weeken bag. TB Lee Radziwill. She is gorgeous and classy and perfectly sized, but a pain to open.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh I didn’t realize you had bags like this.  Loove this color!!



Yes, I love this little bag so much I have two!  Hoping to get the chalk in the future....


----------



## carterazo

Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Pauline in taupe today, headed to the post office so nothing exciting!
> View attachment 4888716



The perfect neutral!  The leather looks yummy too.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me Sophie Hulme mama, also featuring her baby. I had been looking for this mama bag in a great condition for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 4889691


You have the most adorable mama/baby bags!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> My weeken bag. TB Lee Radziwill. She is gorgeous and classy and perfectly sized, but a pain to open.
> View attachment 4895899


This bag is so classy and elegant (like you C ).


----------



## Iamminda

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4895689



Love your mask — pretty and kinda sexy (to me at least ). You are the queen of gorgeous grey bags!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4890630
> 
> Coach Tabby Top Handle



Beautiful combo!  (I regret passing on that gorgeous wallet.)


----------



## carterazo

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4890741
> 
> 
> It was so fitting to carry my Coach Tea Rose Dinky for a relaxing  day at the Huntington Gardens in Pasadena...I was reaching for a backpack when I spied this cutie in my closet, just sitting there waiting to be the chosen bag of the week.
> 
> View attachment 4890738


The meeting of beautiful roses. Love tearose Dinkys!


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> I really do believe that @Sunshine mama needs to create a thread 'How to stage your Bag and photograph it to perfection' as this is what she does everytime. Love them. Coffee table books of her handbag photos I would buy in a heartbeat.  Hers and @Rouge H abandoned bouse book.



Agreed!  We need need a course, SM.


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> My weeken bag. TB Lee Radziwill. She is gorgeous and classy and perfectly sized, but a pain to open.
> View attachment 4895899


Beautiful bag.  I really like the lock they came up with. Still looks like a TB bag, but sort of... one level higher?


----------



## tatertot

Nena & Co Mexico medium perfect bag  I’m loving this bag for fall.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Happy Halloween Weekend .  (Bonus hour of sleep  this weekend for those of us in the US with daylight savings time ending)
> 
> View attachment 4893481



Such a great bag! That leather is so squishy.


----------



## IntheOcean

tatertot said:


> Nena & Co Mexico medium perfect bag  I’m loving this bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896242


Really pretty and unique! Love the tassels and the tiny bag charm


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Such a great bag! That leather is so squishy.



Thank you C .  I can never get rid of this bag since I have 2 hoodies that are about the same color


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thank you C . I can never get rid of this bag since I have 2 hoodies that are about the same color


That's my daughter's favorite color!


----------



## carterazo

IntheOcean said:


> Céline Asymmetrical once again
> 
> View attachment 4895192



Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to Church with my Polene Numero Six.
> 
> View attachment 4895210



Sweet bag!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so classy and elegant (like you C ).



Aw, thanks so much, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thank you C .  I can never get rid of this bag since I have 2 hoodies that are about the same color





tatertot said:


> Nena & Co Mexico medium perfect bag  I’m loving this bag for fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896242



Beautiful colors!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thank you C .  I can never get rid of this bag since I have 2 hoodies that are about the same color


I love the color too!  I have tops and even dresses in this color.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Sweet bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so classy and elegant (like you C ).



+1


----------



## Venessa84

Weekend/ Halloween Bag...Chanel Beauty Lock


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> so lovely -- that leather looks amazing. How is the color wearing on the bag -- any transfer issues?


No , but I think any light-colored bag can be ruined if it rubs against dark jeans


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my Marcies at the office today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> Love your mask — pretty and kinda sexy (to me at least ). You are the queen of gorgeous grey bags!


Thanks Minda


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I fell in love with it the minute I saw it.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> One of my Marcies at the office today.
> View attachment 4896506


One of my favorite Chloes, and the color is great, fits the style of the bag perfectly.


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> One of my favorite Chloes, and the color is great, fits the style of the bag perfectly.


Thank you! I think so, too.


----------



## coolmelondew

carrying my Celine vertical cabas bag. I finally managed to get the blue tones (previous photos shows a greyish tint but this is actually a blue-grey bag)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Been carrying this beauty all week. Love her...so glad I got her. LV Saleya PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> You have the most adorable mama/baby bags!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> My weeken bag. TB Lee Radziwill. She is gorgeous and classy and perfectly sized, but a pain to open.
> View attachment 4895899


This is gorgeous.  Sooo classy!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## Tonimichelle

carterazo said:


> The perfect neutral!  The leather looks yummy too.


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Took Coach Kaffe Fassett to keep me company while voting today.


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> Took Coach Kaffe Fassett to keep me company while voting today.
> 
> View attachment 4897154


Sooo pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Hadn't carried this beauty in far too long, so I did today. Mansur Gavriel Bucket Bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Venessa84 said:


> Weekend/ Halloween Bag...Chanel Beauty Lock
> 
> View attachment 4896412


I love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

IntheOcean said:


> Sooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Alice_novee

givenchy antigona small , fendi btw multicolor,longchamp le pliage and my speedy 35 Damier Ebene


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Christofle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897642



Oof. That contrast edge coat is beautiful


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897642


Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with yet another Marcie.


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Love this!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Christofle said:


> Oof. That contrast edge coat is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897642


This is so darned cool.        
I swear you have the most beautiful bags on the planet!


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4897643
> 
> Grocery shopping with yet another Marcie.


Love your Marcie!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Love your Marcie!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897642



Wow, that pink edge paint looks so pretty and sharp against the black


----------



## JenJBS

My HG purse...        Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Oroton Kiera Hobo large in chocolate pebbled leather.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse...        Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> 
> View attachment 4897799



I swear, this beauty looks prettier and prettier each time I see it .  I don’t do a lot of structured hand carry but I totally want this bag.  Thanks for this much needed eye candy today


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Wow, that pink edge paint looks so pretty and sharp against the black


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I swear, this beauty looks prettier and prettier each time I see it .  I don’t do a lot of structured hand carry but I totally want this bag.  Thanks for this much needed eye candy today



Thank you, Minda!    It does have a removable crossbody strap. I'm so short that the handles did into my armpit if I use the crossbody strap, so I never use it.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Kiera Hobo large in chocolate pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897802


Nice chewy leather!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse...        Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> 
> View attachment 4897799



This will match all those vitaly pieces so well!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> This will match all those vitaly pieces so well!



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

I voted yesterday with my Chanel jumbo denim flap


----------



## wakeupmoon

Just got it


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> This is so darned cool.
> I swear you have the most beautiful bags on the planet!


Wow thank you!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Kiera Hobo large in chocolate pebbled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897802




 I love it !


----------



## houseof999

Coach Ace 14


----------



## Shelby33

RM 06 or 07


----------



## Kimbashop

my bespoke midi-soulmate bag from Marco Massaccesi arrived last night.


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> Coach Ace 14
> 
> View attachment 4898148


Oh wow! That bag is sooo lovely! Especially in a small size.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> my bespoke midi-soulmate bag from Marco Massaccesi arrived last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898567



Ooooh, this is so pretty.  You chose well


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4898771


Your purple bags are all To Die for!!...all gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 19 flap.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage LV Speedy 25


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 19 flap.



Pretty DM .  I wish I could have seen more of your pretty top too


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Your purple bags are all To Die for!!...all gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty DM .  I wish I could have seen more of your pretty top too


Thank you, my friend.   I'm sure you have seen this tank of mine before.  It is a crocheted piece I have had for probably 15 or so years.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4898771


Very pretty with those gold leaves. Love your table and bag displays!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Ooooh, this is so pretty.  You chose well


Thank you, Minda! I’m excited to use it.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty with those gold leaves. Love your table and bag displays!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga castagna Velo...


----------



## RT1

Hermes Blue today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Waiting for coffee in the car. 
This micro bag fits sooo much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4898771


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse...        Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> 
> View attachment 4897799


One of my faves from your collection!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4897642


This color combination is very edgy!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my faves from your collection!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Just gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for coffee in the car.
> This micro bag fits sooo much!
> View attachment 4899147



Oh! The fashionable Mom and her Mini-Me!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga castagna Velo...
> 
> View attachment 4898876



That castanga color is so beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4898771


Beautiful color and photo!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RT1

You're killing me with these pics of this bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful color and photo!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That castanga color is so beautiful!


Bal did some beautiful browns back in the day!


----------



## JenJBS

My Antigona again. Got to wear it as much as I can before the weather goes bad. Plus my cute Gucci coin purse inside. Finally remembered to include a pic of it as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Antigona again. Got to wear it as much as I can before the weather goes bad. Plus my cute Gucci coin purse inside. Finally remembered to include a pic of it as well.
> 
> View attachment 4899273
> View attachment 4899274


Oh my goodness! 2 beauties!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! 2 beauties!!!!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   It was your lovely Gucci Ophidia case that got me looking at this line of bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4899197



Shelby, it’s so fun to see pictures of your new home along with your beautiful bags .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Antigona again. Got to wear it as much as I can before the weather goes bad. Plus my cute Gucci coin purse inside. Finally remembered to include a pic of it as well.
> 
> View attachment 4899273
> View attachment 4899274



You can wear this beauty and post pic of it _everyday_ — for your enjoyment as well as ours .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> You can wear this beauty and post pic of it _everyday_ — for your enjoyment as well as ours .



Thank you, Minda.    I've always found it hard to take pics of this bag that do it justice, but think I'm now getting the hang of it, so probably more pics coming - so many times I've worn it, and not gotten a pic I was happy with to share.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Plaza


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda.    I've always found it hard to take pics of this bag that do it justice, but think I'm now getting the hang of it, so probably more pics coming - so many times I've worn it, and not gotten a pic I was happy with to share.


Jen, I agree.
That bag probably has to one of the hardest one's on the planet to get a realistic picture of how beautiful it is in real life.


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Jen, I agree.
> That bag probably has to one of the hardest one's on the planet to get a realistic picture of how beautiful it is in real life.



I'm glad you were able to get yours, to see and enjoy it in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!   It was your lovely Gucci Ophidia case that got me looking at this line of bags.


I'm glad I was able to encourage!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899391


This picture just totally calms me down. It's so peaceful and relaxing!!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Shelby, it’s so fun to see pictures of your new home along with your beautiful bags .


Thank you!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Antigona again. Got to wear it as much as I can before the weather goes bad. Plus my cute Gucci coin purse inside. Finally remembered to include a pic of it as well.
> 
> View attachment 4899273
> View attachment 4899274


I love how your oil slick bag changes in relation to what it is placed against; it's like an iridescent mirror. So pretty! and I love your classic little coin purse.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Coach Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899391


lovely bag and setting!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love how your oil slick bag changes in relation to what it is placed against; it's like an iridescent mirror. So pretty! and I love your classic little coin purse.



Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## RT1

Gerard Darel 24 Hour bag.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.    The gargoyles are being kind enough to guard it for me...
> 
> View attachment 4893617


nice bag and love the gargoyls


----------



## sdkitty

RT1 said:


> Gerard Darel 24 Hour bag.
> 
> View attachment 4900039


nice leather on that oldie


----------



## sdkitty

new to me RM MAB


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> nice bag and love the gargoyls



Thank you!


----------



## tatertot

Took my YSL for afternoon cocktails with friends


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Took my YSL for afternoon cocktails with friends
> View attachment 4900137


Really pretty picture here!!!


----------



## RT1

sdkitty said:


> nice leather on that oldie


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Broke down and got a sundae on a drizzly day.
I was worried my whipped cream would flatten!


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4899197


Your pica are always beautifully staged!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Coach Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899391


I am a sucker for saddle bags. I love this one!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Gerard Darel 24 Hour bag.
> 
> View attachment 4900039


Hello bag cousin! 
I love the texture of your bag. Is this goat leather?


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4900781
> 
> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.


Sooo cute!!  
Have a happy walk!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooo cute!!
> Have a happy walk!


Thank you! We did have a very happy walk.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4900781
> 
> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.


Cutie!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4900781
> 
> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Broke down and got a sundae on a drizzly day.
> I was worried my whipped cream would flatten!
> View attachment 4900757



Love this delicious picture of bag and sundae


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4900781
> 
> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.



Such a pretty color


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today my Dior saddle.


----------



## loves

Marshmallow bag


----------



## RT1

loves said:


> Marshmallow bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901173


This is so cool on you!    

Love your little dog, too!


----------



## loves

RT1 said:


> This is so cool on you!
> 
> Love your little dog, too!


Thanks so much, he’s the love of my life


----------



## houseof999

loves said:


> Marshmallow bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901173


Love the bag! It's bigger than I thought! You have a marshmallow dog too to match! How cute!


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> What color did you sell today?



Carob brown!


----------



## loves

houseof999 said:


> Love the bag! It's bigger than I thought! You have a marshmallow dog too to match! How cute!


I think it looks bigger in this colour and yes haha they match!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Papier Snap Bag


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Cutie!





JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color


Thank you!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

A bottle of Red said:


> my Ralph Lauren Ricky in black patent  w ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884324



I’ve looked at this bag on TRR. Does it stay organized or is it more hobo with everything resting in the bottom of the bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

JenJBS said:


> My HG purse...        Givenchy Antigona in oil slick.
> 
> View attachment 4897799



This bag is just too beautiful.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Alice_novee said:


> givenchy antigona small , fendi btw multicolor,longchamp le pliage and my speedy 35 Damier Ebene


I have that exact Fendi too. One of my absolute faves. It carries a ton of stuff. And it’s pretty.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Today’s baby. Speedy 25 epi.


----------



## JenJBS

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> This bag is just too beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Live action shot from the underground.


----------



## IntheOcean

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> View attachment 4901354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today’s baby. Speedy 25 epi.


  What a gorgeous baby you have!!!


----------



## Laurine

I wish I could reply to this thread but for me atm the question should read « what handbag do you wish you were carrying today ? » #lockdown


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4901451
> 
> Live action shot from the underground.


----------



## Kimbashop

My new Marco Massaccesi Soulmate. It's like a tote and a hobo had a baby.


----------



## IntheOcean

Kimbashop said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi Soulmate. It's like a tote and a hobo had a baby.
> View attachment 4901546
> View attachment 4901547


Looks really nice with your outfit, I think!


----------



## Kimbashop

IntheOcean said:


> Looks really nice with your outfit, I think!


thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage Chanel on a very chilly day...


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi Soulmate. It's like a tote and a hobo had a baby.
> View attachment 4901546
> View attachment 4901547



Such a beautiful color and style!  Great outfit!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful color and style!  Great outfit!


 thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Vintage Chanel on a very chilly day...
> 
> View attachment 4901591


That is one gorgeous Chanel! You do know how to find them. Wow.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

I realize it’s not a bag, but it is a book about bags that arrived today and I’m very excited to read it.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4901451
> 
> Live action shot from the underground.


Pretty color!


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> That is one gorgeous Chanel! You do know how to find them. Wow.


Does she ever!!!     
Like she has the “magic” touch!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hey , that's great
> How many points do I have to collect to get something ???
> And *what* would be available then?
> ... thank you , BagLadyT




Please take your tickets to the window for an official count. Then you may choose any prize on the wall that your points allow.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That is one gorgeous Chanel! You do know how to find them. Wow.


Thanks, I lucked out with this one. You do see the style around but not always quite as old as this.


----------



## Venessa84

2 days...3 different bags...Chanel Trendy CC, Chanel Classic Jumbo and Dior Lady D lite...lots of fun this weekend!


----------



## A bottle of Red

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> I’ve looked at this bag on TRR. Does it stay organized or is it more hobo with everything resting in the bottom of the bag? Thanks in advance!


It has a large interior with just one small  inner pocket,, so yeah things kind of flop around  a bit. I really  should  buy an organizer!


----------



## Katinahat

Venessa84 said:


> Took the celine belt to my son’s 18 month check up
> 
> View attachment 4886265


You totally rock the mummy bag. I love that colour and style!

I was carrying an awful changing bag when my kids were that age! Didn’t learn the joy of handbags until they were a bit bigger - no stopping me now they are teenagers.


----------



## Katinahat

Venessa84 said:


> 2 days...3 different bags...Chanel Trendy CC, Chanel Classic Jumbo and Dior Lady D lite...lots of fun this weekend!


Lovely bags in great locations. Can’t wait for life to return to more normal, nights out and being able to use my collection properly instead of looking at them like art works.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting for coffee in the car.
> This micro bag fits sooo much!
> View attachment 4899147



Me likely!


----------



## Katinahat

samfalstaff said:


> Transitioned from my Rebecca Minkoff MA Hobo to my 2005 Grey Bal City
> View attachment 4888998
> View attachment 4888999


Love these bags. Gorgeously squishy leather.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BagLadyT said:


> Please take your tickets to the window for an official count. Then you may choose any prize on the wall that your points allow.
> 
> View attachment 4901835
> View attachment 4901835



 I want the blue ape


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


>





Kimbashop said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi Soulmate. It's like a tote and a hobo had a baby.
> View attachment 4901546
> View attachment 4901547


This is one of the best descriptions of this style I have ever read. Absolutely adore your bag and outfit.


----------



## Ludmilla

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

Pollie-Jean said:


> I want the blue ape



It’s yours friend!


----------



## Pessie

We’re off in search of tulips to plant for spring


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> Me likely!


Me thanky!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Papier Snap Bag
> 
> View attachment 4901335


Love these!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q...


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S Graf


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Kimbashop

Bespoke MM Astra Satchel. Apologies for the hideous scenery
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> This is one of the best descriptions of this style I have ever read. Absolutely adore your bag and outfit.


Thank you . How kind of you to say -- I'm taking advantage of the unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> Bespoke MM Astra Satchel. Apologies for the hideous scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902456
> View attachment 4902457
> View attachment 4902458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beyond beautiful pictures right here!
Love this pretty bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> Beyond beautiful pictures right here!
> Love this pretty bag!


thanks -- it's a fun bag for sure! I'm not used to such rigid bags but I needed one for certain types of events and outfits, etc. Very easy to wear on the shoulder (wide strap) and carry on the wrist or by hand.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma bb today.


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902354


I should have kept mine...gorgeous colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma bb today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902481



Beautiful pic!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

My 1997 Monogram Speedy. ❤️ Today’s bag.


----------



## houseof999

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> My 1997 Monogram Speedy. ❤ Today’s bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902569



Wow this looks almost new! How did you manage to not get any patina on the handles after all these years?!! Do you use this bag very occasionally?


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

houseof999 said:


> Wow this looks almost new! How did you manage to not get any patina on the handles after all these years?!! Do you use this bag very occasionally?



I actually bought this about a year ago. It does have some mild patina. It was likely stored for many years because outside of needing some conditioning and mild cleanup, it was in excellent condition.


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> I should have kept mine...gorgeous colour!


Thanks! Though I am always a little self conscious when I use it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Though I am always a little self conscious when I use it!


Why?? Because of that awesome happy orange color?!?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Why?? Because of that awesome happy orange color?!?


Sort of haha


----------



## houseof999

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> I actually bought this about a year ago. It does have some mild patina. It was likely stored for many years because outside of needing some conditioning and mild cleanup, it was in excellent condition.


What a great find! Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Sort of haha


Orange bags always look so happy. Just think of it as spreading joy...with your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Bespoke MM Astra Satchel. Apologies for the hideous scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902456
> View attachment 4902457
> View attachment 4902458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is soooo cute! And you look cute too!


----------



## JenJBS

My The Row bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Bespoke MM Astra Satchel. Apologies for the hideous scenery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902456
> View attachment 4902457
> View attachment 4902458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You look great — so polished and professional


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My The Row bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4902630



Pretty! Love all your fun pictures


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

houseof999 said:


> What a great find! Congrats!!



Yeah thanks, it was at a secondhand shop and I had a coupon  so I splurged.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty! Love all your fun pictures



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My The Row bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4902630


I love your pumpkin!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I love your pumpkin!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SakuraSakura said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q...


Love that color! What is the name of the color?


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! Though I am always a little self conscious when I use it!


That's how I am with colour for the most part.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My The Row bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4902630


Your cute bag is such a nice decorative piece!
Oh, your pumpkin is pretty too.


----------



## Katinahat

Newly released Mulberry Alexa to work today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Your cute bag is such a nice decorative piece!
> Oh, your pumpkin is pretty too.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A bit of happy color on a dreary day! RM bucket visiting my mom


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> A bit of happy color on a dreary day! RM bucket visiting my mom


That's such a cute bag. And that table is really lovely!


----------



## Narnanz

Felt like a bit of sunshine after our stormy days here. So changed from my Dooney into my Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral.


----------



## k5ml3k

...can't seem to switch out of the Nano Speedy. Been going strong for a few weeks now!


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> That's how I am with colour for the most part.


Even my clothes are black, white, grey, beige haha. I have one red top, that's it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> That's such a cute bag. And that table is really lovely!



Thanks! The table came from Pier One ages ago.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Even my clothes are black, white, grey, beige haha. I have one red top, that's it.


But you have that beautiful RM cranberry Nikki! That's a fun color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

MBMJ mini natasha


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> But you have that beautiful RM cranberry Nikki! That's a fun color!


I save my fun colors for bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I save my fun colors for bags!


That makes sense!


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> MBMJ mini natasha


Lovely combination!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> You look great — so polished and professional


Thanks, Minda. I needed a bag that would work well with suits and this one fits the bill. It is beautifully made.


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Even my clothes are black, white, grey, beige haha. I have one red top, that's it.


I have the odd piece with colour, mostly summer tops. But mostly grey, grey, khaki, grey, beige, black, a bit of purple, and grey.


----------



## RT1

Balenciaga City Graffiti.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Today was a trip out with my B30 (was trying to get a nice shot with the sea but the sun was in the wrong place!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783


I love this little Bal! I saw it on our last visit to Paris and we stayed in Saint Germain, wish I’d picked it up now


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> Today was a trip out with my B30 (was trying to get a nice shot with the sea but the sun was in the wrong place!)
> View attachment 4903786


Oh My, your Birkin is gorgeous...even with the sun at the wrong angle.     

Thank you so much for your kind comments!


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> Oh My, your Birkin is gorgeous...even with the sun at the wrong angle.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comments!


Aww thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Throw back Thursday?
Gustto Baca Bag


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Throw back Thursday?
> Gustto Baca Bag
> View attachment 4903868


another brand from back in the day...nice leather on this....glad you're still using it


----------



## samfalstaff

Little Lifner Saddle Bag in the early morning sun


----------



## Iamminda

RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783


I love the pretty background decor and wall for your beautiful bag and planet/b.


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> I love the pretty background decor and wall for your beautiful bag and planet/b.


Thank you so much, Minda.    
I always appreciate your wonderful comments.


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using my Etoupe Evelyne PM for the last few days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I have been using my Etoupe Evelyne PM for the last few days.


You look very statuesque in this picture!(had to say it)
Lovely bag btw.


----------



## themeanreds

My Balenciaga has been with me this week (along with a new cheery Coach pouch I got)


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have been using my Etoupe Evelyne PM for the last few days.



What a sweet picture — glad you have been using this beauty this week


----------



## Venessa84

Sac de jour joined me for lunch today


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Kimbashop

themeanreds said:


> My Balenciaga has been with me this week (along with a new cheery Coach pouch I got)
> View attachment 4904033


What color is this? She's a beauty. The GHW sets it off very well.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a sweet picture — glad you have been using this beauty this week


Thank you, sweet IM.  


Sunshine mama said:


> You look very statuesque in this picture!(had to say it)
> Lovely bag btw.


Very funny and thank you, Sm.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> I have been using my Etoupe Evelyne PM for the last few days.


WOW!!!      This is a beautifully set up picture right here.  
Love the color of your Evelyne.


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!      This is a beautifully set up picture right here.
> Love the color of your Evelyne.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4904123


Oh I love this cute bag!!!(and the pretty staging)


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I love this cute bag!!!(and the pretty staging)



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## cheidel

DE GM cinched today, hanging out with me running errands!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783


Beautifully staged pic! Love your Bal!


Shelby33 said:


> Throw back Thursday?
> Gustto Baca Bag
> View attachment 4903868


You do have some really nice bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> DE GM cinched today, hanging out with me running errands!
> 
> View attachment 4904251


Wow that luggage tag against the red interior is stunning!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Beautifully staged pic! Love your Bal!
> 
> You do have some really nice bags!


Thanks Ludmilla!


----------



## samfalstaff

Marc Jacobs Natasha today


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was sort of cleaning my shelves, and decided to do a family portrait. 
Here are my Sophie Hulme Albion family members. 
There's something about the rectangular/square motif that I really love!
(It's  hip to be square)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was sort of cleaning my shelves, and decided to do a family portrait.
> Here are my Sophie Hulme Albion family members.
> There's something about the rectangular/square motif that I really love!
> (It's  hip to be square)
> 
> View attachment 4904633



Wow, such beauties .  I didn’t realize or I had forgotten that you got the two larger ones as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

themeanreds said:


> My Balenciaga has been with me this week (along with a new cheery Coach pouch I got)
> View attachment 4904033


Such a beautiful color!   And I love how you matched the key pouch to the bag. 


Venessa84 said:


> Sac de jour joined me for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4904051


That bag is TDF!   Gorgeous print.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, such beauties .  I didn’t realize or I had forgotten that you got the two larger ones as well.


Thank you. 
And yeah,  older family members sometimes can be forgotten!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I was sort of cleaning my shelves, and decided to do a family portrait.
> Here are my Sophie Hulme Albion family members.
> There's something about the rectangular/square motif that I really love!
> (It's  hip to be square)
> 
> View attachment 4904633


Goodness, what a beautiful family! I agree that that the squares are so pleasing as a design feature.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Goodness, what a beautiful family! I agree that that the squares are so pleasing as a design feature.


Thank you!!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Shelby33

Botkier '08


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4904712


I love all you bicycle adventure photos!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all you bicycle adventure photos!!


I enjoy doing them.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I was sort of cleaning my shelves, and decided to do a family portrait.
> Here are my Sophie Hulme Albion family members.
> There's something about the rectangular/square motif that I really love!
> (It's  hip to be square)
> 
> View attachment 4904633



Beautiful bags!      Gorgeous pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bags!      Gorgeous pic!


Thank you JenJBS!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Coach Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4904123


Beautiful pic, I love the texture of your Bal.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Beautiful pic, I love the texture of your Bal.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> I was sort of cleaning my shelves, and decided to do a family portrait.
> Here are my Sophie Hulme Albion family members.
> There's something about the rectangular/square motif that I really love!
> (It's  hip to be square)
> 
> View attachment 4904633





Venessa84 said:


> Sac de jour joined me for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4904051


That is the coolest SDJ I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tods Note tote for our trip out today.


----------



## missconvy

Patagonia Fanny pack. Off to the farmer’s market


----------



## BowieFan1971

Taking my little Burberry out for the first time.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Fount bag on the weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Fount bag on the weekly grocery store trip.
> 
> View attachment 4905447


Such a cute bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Patagonia Fanny pack. Off to the farmer’s market


Looking very chic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute bag!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

missconvy said:


> Patagonia Fanny pack. Off to the farmer’s market


That is so cute.


----------



## Iamminda

Pulled out this gray one this morning because it was a gray/overcast morning but then the sun came out by noon .  Have a great weekend


----------



## Glttglam

Going to use my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight for the first time.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Dior flap hobo


----------



## Venessa84

Saturday fun with the Chanel filigree vanity


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> That is the coolest SDJ I've ever seen!!!



Thank you Sunshine mama! It’s small but is a really statement piece.


----------



## elisabettaverde

One of my fall staples is the Marc Jacobs Baby Stam in Cassis; I bring it out when I want to pretend it’s actually cold in Southern California.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fall staples is the Marc Jacobs Baby Stam in Cassis; I bring it out when I want to pretend it’s actually cold in Southern California.


I really love this bag in this size!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this bag in this size!


It’s the best.  I’ve sold my large Stams, but these are precious


----------



## IntheOcean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4905670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fall staples is the Marc Jacobs Baby Stam in Cassis; I bring it out when I want to pretend it’s actually cold in Southern California.


Beautiful bag! Love the chunky hardware, and the color, too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> It’s the best.  I’ve sold my large Stams, but these are precious


Would you consider it a heavier bag?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pulled out this gray one this morning because it was a gray/overcast morning but then the sun came out by noon .  Have a great weekend
> 
> View attachment 4905588


What a great looking bag. The leather looks fantastic.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a great looking bag. The leather looks fantastic.



Thanks sweet DM .


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Polene bag to church today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Polene bag to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4906238


Very pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Polene bag to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4906238



Love the purple background for your beautiful Polene .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love the purple background for your beautiful Polene .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Narnanz

Small Plaza out for a ride to deliver our postal votes for the by-election in my hometown.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 4906498


Shelby, this is really perfection, indeed!
Love this one!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 4906498


I REALLY shouldn't have sold mine...


----------



## Shelby33

muchstuff said:


> I REALLY shouldn't have sold mine...


Aw... Sorry...


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Shelby, this is really perfection, indeed!
> Love this one!!!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Aw... Sorry...


How is the leather on these bags?


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that luggage tag against the red interior is stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How is the leather on these bags?


Amazing, the older bags. Exceptional.
Washed lambskin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Amazing, the older bags. Exceptional.
> Washed lambskin.


Wow that sounds amazing!!! Washed lambskin!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that sounds amazing!!! Washed lambskin!!!


You know how I love butter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Polene bag to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4906238


Did you carry it on your wrist? Like a wristlet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie today.  I haven't used it for awhile.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.  I haven't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906757


It definitely is a "cutie."      
SM, you have such great taste in bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

You are kind


RT1 said:


> It definitely is a "cutie."
> SM, you have such great taste in bags!


 You are kind indeed!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> You know how I love butter!


Well, now I want this...





						Poshmark: Buy and sell fashion, home decor, beauty & more
					






					poshmark.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Leaf Green Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle Alex speedy. Truest representation of color is in the outdoor picture.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Alex speedy. Truest representation of color is in the outdoor picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906849
> View attachment 4906850


What a difference in color! I love the zippers!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you carry it on your wrist? Like a wristlet?



Yes. It's a wristlet.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a difference in color! I love the zippers!


My son has these bright fluorescent lights in the garage and makes everything look... Different...


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Leaf Green Nikki
> View attachment 4906830


WOW!!!     
Love this color and the leather on your bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!
> Love this color and the leather on your bag.


Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Central Zip Tote in signature canvas carried today. My first canvas bag (I love leather!) but proving easy to carry, fits loads in it and sanitizes well - very useful at work!


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

I love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.  I haven't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906757



Beautiful purse!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Leaf Green Nikki
> View attachment 4906830



That leaf green is wonderful!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 4906498



Fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful purse!    Beautiful pic!


Thank you.


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783





RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783


My favorite bag which I'm hoping to have someday  !! Of course the planet/boobie puts it over the top LOVE IT  !!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Earlier today, getting ready to head out for a drive with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## muchstuff

Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .
> 
> View attachment 4907179


That's a shame. I'm not much for hand carry either. Did they make any similar styles in a shoulder bag? Is it heavy


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's a shame. I'm not much for hand carry either. Did they make any similar styles in a shoulder bag? Is it heavy


I guess it depends on what you're used to, I don't find it heavy although my bigger Pradas have a bit more heft to them. It's so darn pretty, I wish it had a long enough strap drop, but I doubt I'd reach for this one because I can't wear it on my shoulder. Rather, I can, but it's right up there, shorter than my BV mini Cabats which I can shoulder carry. It would be fab on someone who likes to hand carry though.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .
> 
> View attachment 4907179


Gorgeous Bag!!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous Bag!!


Thanks, she really is a beauty.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .
> 
> View attachment 4907179


Wow !! This is beautiful  !


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .
> 
> View attachment 4907179


WOW!!!  
This is superb!   
LMK if she’s not for you!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!
> This is superb!
> LMK if she’s not for you!





Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow !! This is beautiful  !


Thanks, the pic doesn't actually do her justice. I don't know why car pics always wash out, colour-wise. Here she is in a better pic...


----------



## BeachBagGal

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Leaf Green Nikki
> View attachment 4906830


Love this color!!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the pic doesn't actually do her justice. I don't know why car pics always wash out, colour-wise. Here she is in a better pic...
> 
> View attachment 4907197


Really Beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

My Diorama decided to join us for my husband’s homemade lasagna.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> Would you consider it a heavier bag?


This baby stam is a perfect size, but the chain on the largest stam really adds weight, even with it empty.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Venessa84 said:


> My Diorama decided to join us for my husband’s homemade lasagna.
> 
> View attachment 4907399


Looks really delicious  The bag too, of course


----------



## muchstuff

elisabettaverde said:


> This baby stam is a perfect size, but the chain on the largest stam really adds weight, even with it empty.


All of the old MJ bags were heavy (at least the ones I had) but so beautifully made...


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the pic doesn't actually do her justice. I don't know why car pics always wash out, colour-wise. Here she is in a better pic...
> 
> View attachment 4907197


Wow what an amazing bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle 2010


----------



## Venessa84

Venessa84 said:


> My Diorama decided to join us for my husband’s homemade lasagna.
> 
> View attachment 4907399



thank you! It was delicious and we have plenty of leftovers.


----------



## RT1

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4907887


Shelby, this photo is really superb.


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## themeanreds

Kimbashop said:


> What color is this? She's a beauty. The GHW sets it off very well.


Thank you! I believe it is the pourpre color. The hardware is deceiving, but it is actually silver


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> thank you! It was delicious and we have plenty of leftovers.


I LOVE leftovers. 
For me, it means no cooking the next day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4908176


This cool picture looks like a black & white photo!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cool picture looks like a black & white photo!



Thank you!   I love black and white photos.


----------



## LVB2

I am carrying the Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene. So common, but since I am back to working in the office, its just too practical to switch right now. I am always lugging a laptop around. 

I have been eyeing the Givenchy Wing Shopping Tote and the Tom Ford Saffiano Tote though. I might switch it up soon.


----------



## RT1

Jen, you do Black & White pictures perfectly.     
This is a real beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> Jen, you do Black & White pictures perfectly.
> This is a real beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Sac de jour joined me for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 4904051



Love the color combination!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today.  I haven't used it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906757



She's so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Leaf Green Nikki
> View attachment 4906830



What a gorgeous green!


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, the pic doesn't actually do her justice. I don't know why car pics always wash out, colour-wise. Here she is in a better pic...
> 
> View attachment 4907197



She is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Grande Mia the last few days


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Shelby, this photo is really superb.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Venessa84

carterazo said:


> Love the color combination!



Thank you! It’s all of the color that made love this bag even more!!


----------



## Venessa84

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia the last few days
> View attachment 4908281



What a gorgeous blue!!


----------



## samfalstaff

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous green!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia the last few days
> View attachment 4908281



What a beauty .  I especially love the hardware!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> What a gorgeous blue!!


Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> What a beauty .  I especially love the hardware!


Thank you! MM's hardware is the best.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia the last few days
> View attachment 4908281


I love this blue! It is very interesting!!
Seems like a navy with a bit of charcoal gray in it.


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with Miss Lady


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with Miss Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908394


You have so many wonderful date nights with your many cute bags! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black and blue Mark Cross.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Black and blue Mark Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908493


I'm in the same wavelengths as you! Black and blue for me as well!


----------



## Amazona

Adrienne Vittadini travel bag. Does carrying her from the chair to the sofa count? It's as far as I went today (it's raining and really windy!)...


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty .  I especially love the hardware!


Me too - I really love the look of this whole bag, and I am not a croc person at all. But it just really works with the style of this bag, the color, and the hardware. Do you do modshots @carterazo ?


----------



## Kimbashop

houseof999 said:


> I'm in the same wavelengths as you! Black and blue for me as well!
> View attachment 4908557


Why, hello, adorable bag. What a cutie you are, and with your little cat charm too.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Black and blue Mark Cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908493


OOH, sigh, faint. I just love Mark Cross and I have had my eye on this exact style. The others are just too boxy for me. How do you find this one? Besides gorgeous?


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with Miss Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908394


stunning bag! Love it with the beautiful meal.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle again


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaccesi midi Hera in teal goatskin


----------



## chocolateolive

Bee-utified this Gucci mini 1969 sylvie with some handpainted buzz ✌️


----------



## Glttglam

Still using my Coach Elise Satchel in Sunlight.


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Me too - I really love the look of this whole bag, and I am not a croc person at all. But it just really works with the style of this bag, the color, and the hardware. Do you do modshots @carterazo ?



Not really, but I'll try to remember the next time I carry her.


----------



## Glttglam

Just received the Coach Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink but not sure when I will use it just yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

At the office with See by Chloe Hana today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I'm in the same wavelengths as you! Black and blue for me as well!
> View attachment 4908557


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> OOH, sigh, faint. I just love Mark Cross and I have had my eye on this exact style. The others are just too boxy for me. How do you find this one? Besides gorgeous?


Thank you!
It's a little heavy,  but the workmanship is awesome, so I am not angry at it!


----------



## jules 8

Tort Burch Carson hobo in Silver Maple


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> At the office with See by Chloe Hana today.
> View attachment 4909399


That's a beautiful bag! Is it delicate?? Especially in such a light color and the suede being a stain magnet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

1998 vintage LV Alma
Vintage cles


----------



## Dmurphy1

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1998 vintage LV Alma
> Vintage cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909487
> View attachment 4909490


LOVE the Alma but I'm not brave enough to carry a vachetta bottom bag lol !! Yours looks perfect !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The MC again.   And using a silk scarf as a longer, softer handle.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Dior cannage new lock hobo flap


----------



## Shelby33

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Dior cannage new lock hobo flap


Beautiful color!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks! I tried for navy. It was white. But I like how it turned out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Grande Mia the last few days
> View attachment 4908281


Love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with Miss Lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908394


I got distracted by the food.  Yummm!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Still using my Coach Elise Satchel in Sunlight.


Love this bright yellow color!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> The MC again.   And using a silk scarf as a longer, softer handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909522


This could be a professional ad for the bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

At my office with my Evelyne.


----------



## JenJBS

My HG Givenchy Antigona.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I got distracted by the food.  Yummm!!


Me too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My HG Givenchy Antigona.
> View attachment 4909686


Such a beautiful picture of your cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This could be a professional ad for the bag!


Thank you sweet Kim!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At my office with my Evelyne.



This is such a cute picture DM


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My HG Givenchy Antigona.
> View attachment 4909686


OMG, drooling here


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful picture of your cool bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> OMG, drooling here



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dmurphy1 said:


> LOVE the Alma but I'm not brave enough to carry a vachetta bottom bag lol !! Yours looks perfect !!



I rehabbed it...turned out great! An early Christmas gift from my DH


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaccesi midi Hera again in the morning



Transitioning to my 04 Bal City in Eggplant for the afternoon


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi midi Hera again in the morning
> View attachment 4909865
> 
> 
> Transitioning to my 04 Bal City in Eggplant for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4909866



That eggplant Bal is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi midi Hera again in the morning
> View attachment 4909865
> 
> 
> Transitioning to my 04 Bal City in Eggplant for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4909866


Beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cute picture DM


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi midi Hera again in the morning
> View attachment 4909865
> 
> 
> Transitioning to my 04 Bal City in Eggplant for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4909866


That Eggplant Bal is beyond gorgeous.       I love that color!


----------



## Iamminda

Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


Now that's a red! Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> That Eggplant Bal is beyond gorgeous.       I love that color!





JenJBS said:


> That eggplant Bal is beautiful!





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


Wow! What a beauty! I didn't remember you had this red bag and cute Princess Leia!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Now that's a red! Beautiful!



Thanks .  It is hard to capture the true raspberry-red color — it often comes across as orangy red in pics but it is closer to rouge theater than Coquelicot IMO.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Wow! What a beauty! I didn't remember you had this red bag and cute Princess Leia!



Thanks TO . I don’t use this bag (and other bags ) often enough.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in dark denim with a KS fob. Love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


Baby Princess Leia is cute, but your red bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Baby Princess Leia is cute, but your red bag is gorgeous!



Thanks C .  I love your beautiful Rogue with that perfect charm


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> That's a beautiful bag! Is it delicate?? Especially in such a light color and the suede being a stain magnet.


Thank you!
No, I do not think that it is delicate. So far no stains on the suede and Chloe leathers are pretty bulletproof. Never had any colour transfer on them.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> No, I do not think that it is delicate. So far no stains on the suede and Chloe leathers are pretty bulletproof. Never had any colour transfer on them.


Thank you! I love suede, but I'm always afraid of color transfer and random specks of dirt, so I never buy anything in suede unless it's black. But this color is so lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I love suede, but I'm always afraid of color transfer and random specks of dirt, so I never buy anything in suede unless it's black. But this color is so lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


This is a beautiful red IM! So passionate!!!
I love the sweet bear(Baby Leia) next to it cuz it calms the flame a bit, otherwise too much passion!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in dark denim with a KS fob. Love this bag.
> View attachment 4910125


Everything about this picture is sooooo luxurious!!!
I ESPECIALLY love the way the charm weighs down the bag, showing the suppleness of the leather!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


This color is SO BEAUTIFUL, what an incredible bag !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Turenne pm today !!


----------



## IntheOcean

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in dark denim with a KS fob. Love this bag.
> View attachment 4910125


Gorgeous!  I love how lovely the exterior blue goes with the interior mustard color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dmurphy1 said:


> Turenne pm today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910405


One of my favorite LVs!


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela bowling bag, with my Gucci coin purse tucked inside.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ludmilla said:


> One of my favorite LVs!


I agree Ludmilla !!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSSM .  I love your most excellent “calming the flame of passion“ comment!


Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful red IM! So passionate!!!
> I love the sweet bear(Baby Leia) next to it cuz it calms the flame a bit, otherwise too much passion!!!!




Thank You D .  I love how you dressed up your beautiful Turenne — I need to get myself a pretty pom like yours.


Dmurphy1 said:


> This color is SO BEAUTIFUL, what an incredible bag !!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela bowling bag, with my Gucci coin purse tucked inside.
> 
> View attachment 4910648
> View attachment 4910649



Gosh, such a beautiful background for your squishy beauty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, such a beautiful background for your squishy beauty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai PM. Colour's actually much darker.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai PM. Colour's actually much darker.
> 
> View attachment 4910756


Gorgeous glistening leather .  You have the best shoulder bags/hobos.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous glistening leather .  You have the best shoulder bags/hobos.


Thanks my friend, Hermes could be another slippery slope...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, Hermes could be another slippery slope...


You must be an excellent skier, successfully going down various slippery slopes


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> You must be an excellent skier, successfully going down various slippery slopes


No money left for this winter season though!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


I just can't take my eyes off of this red beauty! she is in beautiful condition.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela bowling bag, with my Gucci coin purse tucked inside.
> 
> View attachment 4910648
> View attachment 4910649


Such a cute bag! is this a new one in your collection?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela bowling bag, with my Gucci coin purse tucked inside.
> 
> View attachment 4910648
> View attachment 4910649


Oh my!!!! So much cute going on here!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Turenne pm today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910405


Oh the puff with the bag!!!! It's perfect together!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!!! So much cute going on here!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a cute bag! is this a new one in your collection?



Thank you!  Not real new. Got the Maison Margiela in July, and the Gucci in August. But have only gotten a few pics of them posted.


----------



## Iamminda

Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .


----------



## RT1

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878


Minda, this is so pretty.       I really love the color on this one.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878



Beautiful color!    Such a pretty pink!  Sweet that your daughter got you that charm!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job). Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878


Love the colour!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you, lovely friends .  



RT1 said:


> Minda, this is so pretty.       I really love the color on this one.





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!    Such a pretty pink!  Sweet that your daughter got you that charm!






muchstuff said:


> Love the colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878


This is definitely a Triple Crown bag!!! 
The COLOR!!!
The leather!
And the special charm!!!

You know you're a handbag mom when your child/ children buy you handbag related items with their earned $$!!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Madewell  bag and  Coach  bag charm


----------



## Cool Breeze

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job). Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878


Gorgeous bag and color!  Your lucky charm is definitely your daughter, such a kind and thoughtful young lady.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Patricia Nash purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Madewell  bag and  Coach  bag charm
> View attachment 4911137


Lovely!


----------



## Katinahat

Carried new Mulberry Alexa on walk into town and back. Cold and wet day but it’s proving quite robust. Lots of queues to get into shops. Came home to continue shopping online instead.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Katinahat said:


> Carried new Mulberry Alexa on walk into town and back. Cold and wet day but it’s proving quite robust. Lots of queues to get into shops. Came home to continue shopping online instead.
> 
> View attachment 4911369


I love that Mulberry have reintroduced the Alexa! I think this is the same leather as the belted Bayswater I purchased for work earlier in the year (heavy grain I think), in which case it’s proved to be pretty robust in all weathers


----------



## Katinahat

Tonimichelle said:


> I love that Mulberry have reintroduced the Alexa! I think this is the same leather as the belted Bayswater I purchased for work earlier in the year (heavy grain I think), in which case it’s proved to be pretty robust in all weathers


I love it too! I’ve always wanted a black one and now I have it! It is the heavy grain leather and I’m delighted to hear its coped well in all weathers.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly .  I love this charm from DD.  Funny thing is that she doesn’t seem to paid much attention to me (or what I say ) but I guess she _does _somehow in her own way. 



Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous bag and color!  Your lucky charm is definitely your daughter, such a kind and thoughtful young lady.





Sunshine mama said:


> This is definitely a Triple Crown bag!!!
> The COLOR!!!
> The leather!
> And the special charm!!!
> 
> You know you're a handbag mom when your child/ children buy you handbag related items with their earned $$!!!!




SSSSSM — Beautiful look.  You always come up with the best purse/accessory combo — you are the QUEEN of DIY .   Thanks for sharing 



Sunshine mama said:


> Patricia Nash purse.
> View attachment 4911307


----------



## samfalstaff

Linea Pelle Satchel


----------



## Narnanz

Out for breakfast with My Precreed Courier and mums Bordeaux Court.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878





Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


IM, thank you for sharing these vibrant beauties with us.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> IM, thank you for sharing these vibrant beauties with us.



Thank you sweet DM


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Baby Princess Leia went out for a quick errand with me today .
> 
> View attachment 4910081


I love this combo!!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Brightening my day with this one (special charm from DD who bought it with her first paid “tutoring”  job).  Have a great weekend everyone .
> View attachment 4910878


Another colorful beauty! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this combo!!! ❤



Double thanks BBG


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Out for breakfast with My Precreed Courier and mums Bordeaux Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911476


Nice to see your bags don’t have to practice social distancing! They look great together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink frame bag with cherries on top.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle Alex Speedy


----------



## shoes+handbags

Portland Leather Classic Tote on this snowy day


----------



## Molly0

I’ve been sticking with this little lady lately.


----------



## samfalstaff

Linea Pelle satchel


----------



## samfalstaff

shoes+handbags said:


> Portland Leather Classic Tote on this snowy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911966


What interesting leather! Also like the color combination!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle Alex Speedy
> View attachment 4911930


It is so nice to see Xmas decorations!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink frame bag with cherries on top.
> View attachment 4911848



I  this pinkie-pie .


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle satchel
> View attachment 4912088


I’m really liking this bag a lot!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Jimmy Cho Bon Bon to church today.


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> I’m really liking this bag a lot!


The leather is buttery soft!


----------



## Venessa84

Brunch shot from some quality time with my mom and this Chanel Denim flap
‘


----------



## Katinahat

Venessa84 said:


> Brunch shot from some quality time with my mom and this Chanel Denim flap
> ‘
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912116


Gorgeous in so many ways. Stunning bag, wonderful food, good company and a great photo!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy.


DM, you always take the best modeling shots!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this pinkie-pie .


Thank you for naming my bag! I shall call it pinkie-pie!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Brunch shot from some quality time with my mom and this Chanel Denim flap
> ‘
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912116


Gorgeous!!! And the pancakes look


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy.



What a pretty look DM .  I love the color of your top.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Jimmy Cho Bon Bon to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4912115



So beautiful Jen  — love the gorgeous gold against the black (velvet?).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful Jen  — love the gorgeous gold against the black (velvet?).



Thank you, Minda!    Yes, it's velvet. So I didn't really carry it over the summer. But since it's fall now, I'm happy to carry velvet again.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It is so nice to see Xmas decorations!


We're starting early this year!


----------



## Venessa84

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous in so many ways. Stunning bag, wonderful food, good company and a great photo!





Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!! And the pancakes look



Thank you both so much! We had a blast and the food here is delicious.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty look DM .  I love the color of your t





RT1 said:


> DM, you always take the best modeling shots!


Thank you, IM and RT1.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle 2010 or so


----------



## Kimbashop

Bal City, 2007


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Monogram Monday! My big-hunka-hunka-Speedy 40 from 1991


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Bal City, 2007
> 
> View attachment 4912929


----------



## Iamminda

Toting this one for a quick errand today — have a great Thanksgiving holiday for those celebrating this week


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Toting this one for a quick errand today — have a great Thanksgiving holiday for those celebrating this week
> 
> View attachment 4912941


Nice! It’s good to see all your bags out and about again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia in midnight blue suede today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Moynat Josephine in sand / bleuet today.


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Josephine in sand / bleuet today.
> 
> View attachment 4913319


Toni, I absolutely love this one!!!


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia in midnight blue suede today.
> 
> View attachment 4913316


Such a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Such a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just looking at my diy top handle bag with a strawberry coin purse as a charm. It makes me happy cuz it looks like a toy, and today,  I don't  want to feel like a grown up.
Plus I have nowhere to go today except for a Wholefoods pick-up.


----------



## RT1

Oh, Sunshine...this is such a cute bag and I love the way you incorporated the strawberry as a charm.   
You are probably one of the most creative people ever.   
I always marvel at what you come up with!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Oh, Sunshine...this is such a cute bag and I love the way you incorporated the strawberry as a charm.
> You are probably one of the most creative people ever.
> I always marvel at what you come up with!


Wow! Thank you so much! I needed that today!


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> Toni, I absolutely love this one!!!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you BBG .  These days, I always get a temporary sense of normalcy  when I carry a normal bag (vs a nylon bag) so it feels nice.



BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! It’s good to see all your bags out and about again.




I love this beautiful blue/beige color combo 



Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Josephine in sand / bleuet today.
> 
> View attachment 4913319


----------



## LuckyBitch

Kimbashop said:


> Bal City, 2007
> 
> View attachment 4912929


It's aged fantastically well. Beautiful bag.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> Just looking at my diy top handle bag with a strawberry coin purse as a charm. It makes me happy cuz it looks like a toy, and today,  I don't  want to feel like a grown up.
> Plus I have nowhere to go today except for a Wholefoods pick-up.
> View attachment 4913446


You're very creative, I enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuckyBitch said:


> You're very creative, I enjoy seeing your work.


Thank you LuckyBitch!()


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Just looking at my diy top handle bag with a strawberry coin purse as a charm. It makes me happy cuz it looks like a toy, and today,  I don't  want to feel like a grown up.
> Plus I have nowhere to go today except for a Wholefoods pick-up.
> View attachment 4913446


such a sweet pairing!


----------



## Kimbashop

LuckyBitch said:


> It's aged fantastically well. Beautiful bag.


Thank you -- I was very lucky to find it on FP a few years ago in a nearly unused condition-- not a scratch on the silver plate inside, and the leather was still stiff as if no one had broken her in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> such a sweet pairing!


Thank you!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Saleya PM and Pomme vernis wallet. Used canvas from a trashed LV wallet I bought to make the zipper pull charm for this bag.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Tonimichelle

Moynat Pauline in taupe (again!)


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4914147
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914149


Very nice, who is this?


----------



## Kimbashop

Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Pauline in taupe (again!)
> View attachment 4914167


What a stunning, classic bag and setting. I love the Pauline and have been wanting to get one, but they don't seem to be making them anymore


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kimbashop said:


> What a stunning, classic bag and setting. I love the Pauline and have been wanting to get one, but they don't seem to be making them anymore


Thank you . This is actually my favourite bag, beautifully made and gorgeous leather (on a par with Hermes) whilst being currently little known and under the radar.  I’m gutted Moynat have discontinued it as I would have loved another one at some point in another colour or at least be able to replace this if I wear it to death! There were still a few floating around a few months ago so it may be worth checking the boutiques to see if they have any just in case.


----------



## Kimbashop

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you . This is actually my favourite bag, beautifully made and gorgeous leather (on a par with Hermes) whilst being currently little known and under the radar.  I’m gutted Moynat have discontinued it as I would have loved another one at some point in another colour or at least be able to replace this if I wear it to death! There were still a few floating around a few months ago so it may be worth checking the boutiques to see if they have any just in case.


Good to know -- are you in the US (I believe there is a store in NYC), or did you buy this in Europe?


----------



## RT1

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4914147
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914149


Every time you post pictures of this bag, I'm loving it more and more.  
Simply gorgeous.


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Pauline in taupe (again!)
> View attachment 4914167


Toni, this is so beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kimbashop said:


> Good to know -- are you in the US (I believe there is a store in NYC), or did you buy this in Europe?


I bought this one in the boutique on Rue St Honore in Paris. I had a fantastic visit including a tour of the apartment upstairs containing a lot of their vintage pieces. My Josephine I purchased in London Mount st boutique. I believe you can email each of the boutiques (Selfridges London too) and they can ship overseas if they have what you are looking for. There is a Moynat thread here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/ that are very helpful and hopefully @Sourisbrune won‘t mind me recommending her for contact details for a US SA if you need one.


----------



## Kimbashop

Tonimichelle said:


> I bought this one in the boutique on Rue St Honore in Paris. I had a fantastic visit including a tour of the apartment upstairs containing a lot of their vintage pieces. My Josephine I purchased in London Mount st boutique. I believe you can email each of the boutiques (Selfridges London too) and they can ship overseas if they have what you are looking for. There is a Moynat thread here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/ that are very helpful and hopefully @Sourisbrune won‘t mind me recommending her for contact details for a US SA if you need one.


Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## lenarmc

Tod’s Thea


----------



## jp23

muchstuff said:


> Carried this lovely for the first time today, Prada Vitello Modore. As gorgeous as she is, she may not be the bag for me, I don't seem to be able to carry a hand or arm-held bag and walk at the same time   .
> 
> View attachment 4907179




WOW LOVE THIS


----------



## Pollie-Jean

RT1 said:


> Every time you post pictures of this bag, I'm loving it more and more.
> Simply gorgeous.


Thank you 
Zanellato has done this bag extremely well , imo 
Nice and simple and made of great, soft leather , according to my taste


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, who is this?


Zanellato Postina


----------



## Kimbashop

Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.
> View attachment 4914471
> View attachment 4914473



Congratulations on your first Givenchy!    It's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.
> View attachment 4914471
> View attachment 4914473


This is gorgeous K .  I remember when I first saw this bag on the forum (PJ with her grey one), I was quite taken by it.  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

jp23 said:


> WOW LOVE THIS


Thanks, sadly, I'm rehoming her. I'm strictly shoulder carry.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.
> View attachment 4914471
> View attachment 4914473


Lovely bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Linea Pelle again yesterday.
Today I changed out to my 02 Bal First with caribou leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Lovely bag!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first Givenchy!    It's beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous K .  I remember when I first saw this bag on the forum (PJ with her grey one), I was quite taken by it.  Congrats and enjoy


Thanks, all! I sense a slippery slope with Givenchy. I took her grocery shopping today for last minute US thanksgiving prep, and found it very light and easy to carry. Snagged the last one from Departement Feminine’s great sale (French department store). Shipped in 3 days!

done with bags now. I have to place myself on ban island.


----------



## Glttglam

About to use my Coach Lora Carryall 30 in confetti pink for the first time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.
> View attachment 4914471
> View attachment 4914473


It's amazing!  Congrats Kimbashop!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my cute Alma BB. And its small cousin micro Sierra wants some action too.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my cute Alma BB. And its small cousin micro Sierra wants some action too.
> View attachment 4914914


WOW!!!     
They are both gorgeous bags, SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!
> They are both gorgeous bags, SM!


Thank you! Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


You too, my sweet friend!


----------



## Narnanz

For the week I've been using Oroton Kiera hobo in a yummy chocolate colour.


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> For the week I've been using Oroton Kiera hobo in a yummy chocolate colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915015



Oh My, this one is really fabulous!     

The leather on this bag looks so divine!


----------



## Narnanz

RT1 said:


> Oh My, this one is really fabulous!
> 
> The leather on this bag looks so divine!


it is...its really smooshy.


----------



## muchstuff

BV cervo flap (don't know if it ever had an official name)...


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my cute Alma BB. And its small cousin micro Sierra wants some action too.
> View attachment 4914914


I love your little bag families!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> It's amazing!  Congrats Kimbashop!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> BV cervo flap (don't know if it ever had an official name)...
> 
> View attachment 4915166


Oooh! I like this one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love your little bag families!


Thank you! Family power!


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Oooh! I like this one!


They pop up on the resale market reasonably frequently. There’s a navy one out there right now, if you’re interested let me know and I’ll try to find it again.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC with oil slick hardware to run a couple errands this morning. Now to have lunch, then turn on Christmas music and decorate the apartment!


----------



## Venessa84

Back in my Chanel 19 and really loving the way they look with the combat boots.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC with oil slick hardware to run a couple errands this morning. Now to have lunch, then turn on Christmas music and decorate the apartment!
> 
> View attachment 4915644



That hardware


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> That hardware



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC with oil slick hardware to run a couple errands this morning. Now to have lunch, then turn on Christmas music and decorate the apartment!
> 
> View attachment 4915644


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Back in my Chanel 19 and really loving the way they look with the combat boots.
> 
> View attachment 4915747


So chic!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> That hardware


I just posted a black ME iridescent City on the finds thread...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I just posted a black ME iridescent City on the finds thread...


Thank you — you are the truly the best personal shopper a person can ask for .  (I wish I can make a City work for me.  A few months ago, I was so tempted by a Lilac ME chevre town with iridescent hardware but I had just bought a bag and was/am supposed to be on a ban for a long time ).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you — you are the truly the best personal shopper a person can ask for .  (I wish I can make a City work for me.  A few months ago, I was so tempted by a Lilac ME chevre town with iridescent hardware but I had just bought a bag and was/am supposed to be on a ban for a long time ).


I remember seeing that one. I still wouldn’t mind having a Town at some point...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you — you are the truly the best personal shopper a person can ask for .  (I wish I can make a City work for me.  A few months ago, I was so tempted by a Lilac ME chevre town with iridescent hardware but I had just bought a bag and was/am supposed to be on a ban for a long time ).



I'm eagerly awaiting pics of that new bag when it arrives!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> So chic!



Thank you Sunshine!!


----------



## HG2614

Balenciaga city 2016 ❤️❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC with oil slick hardware to run a couple errands this morning. Now to have lunch, then turn on Christmas music and decorate the apartment!
> 
> View attachment 4915644


Such a fun bag! Have fun decorating. I’m going to be doing the same thing this weekend!


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Back in my Chanel 19 and really loving the way they look with the combat boots.
> 
> View attachment 4915747


Gorgeous pairing.


----------



## Ludmilla

My other Massaccesi Theia for running errands today.


----------



## wkim

...needed something a tad brighter, so I went with this. BV parachute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> My other Massaccesi Theia for running errands today.
> View attachment 4916085


Gorgeous color!
Gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous color!
> Gorgeous leather!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purseloco

Today I am carrying my Lesportsac medium travel tote, and here is all the junk inside if you are interested. I hope everyone had a happy holiday. I have my mace and my evil eye coin purse to ward off any bad ju-ju.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a fun bag! Have fun decorating. I’m going to be doing the same thing this weekend!



Thank you!    Decorating was fun!

Started a thread for people to share pics of their decor this Christmas, if you want to share.






						Home & Garden - Please share your Christmas decorations
					

Since we won't have as many guests to see our Christmas decorations this year, let's share with each other. I know there's already a Christmas Tree thread, but this thread can be for all the non tree decorations. I have two cats, so no tree.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Coach circle bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> For the week I've been using Oroton Kiera hobo in a yummy chocolate colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915015


This bag and chair look great together.  Like strawberry and chocolate.


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> My other Massaccesi Theia for running errands today.
> View attachment 4916085


Love this color!!!


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> For the week I've been using Oroton Kiera hobo in a yummy chocolate colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915015


I always seem drawn back to this picture.   
Really love this one!


----------



## Venessa84

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous pairing.



Thank you Kim! They’re both getting a lot of use this fall/ winter.


----------



## Iamminda

RT1 said:


> I always seem drawn back to this picture.
> Really love this one!



That chair looks so comfy and inviting


----------



## ksuromax

BV Pouch had a fancy outing today


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> That chair looks so comfy and inviting


Its one of the old barbers chairs that we have ...its really comfortable to sit in when you are on your break.


----------



## sdkitty

Tods pashmy leather


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Its one of the old barbers chairs that we have ...its really comfortable to sit in when you are on your break.



I thought it reminded me of a beauty shop chair — and I was almost right


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Love this color!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

RT1 said:


> I always seem drawn back to this picture.
> Really love this one!


Look forward to seeing you with yours.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> This Coach circle bag.
> View attachment 4916416


This is such a cute bag!  I love the color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is such a cute bag!  I love the color.


Thank you. The inside is AMAZING!
All leather, and it says it's limited.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. The inside is AMAZING!
> All leather, and it says it's limited.


That sounds lovely!  Is this a limited edition?  I hope they keep this adorable bag around for some time.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Decorating was fun!
> 
> Started a thread for people to share pics of their decor this Christmas, if you want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home & Garden - Please share your Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> Since we won't have as many guests to see our Christmas decorations this year, let's share with each other. I know there's already a Christmas Tree thread, but this thread can be for all the non tree decorations. I have two cats, so no tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I will check it out! Just got our tree today and started decorating.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> Tods pashmy leather
> View attachment 4916469


WOW! This is beautiful. What's the official color?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> WOW! This is beautiful. What's the official color?


I don't recall....I'd probably call it plum
thank  you


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I don't recall....I'd probably call it plum
> thank  you


Very nice. All I could find were the nylon versions. I guess the leather ones are more in demand.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice. All I could find were the nylon versions. I guess the leather ones are more in demand.


I think they made them mostly in nylon and a much fewer leather ones


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Velo


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
Too much? Maybe.   


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Or maybe a plain look is better?


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC with oil slick hardware to run a couple errands this morning. Now to have lunch, then turn on Christmas music and decorate the apartment!
> 
> View attachment 4915644


I love this!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Decorating was fun!
> 
> Started a thread for people to share pics of their decor this Christmas, if you want to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home & Garden - Please share your Christmas decorations
> 
> 
> Since we won't have as many guests to see our Christmas decorations this year, let's share with each other. I know there's already a Christmas Tree thread, but this thread can be for all the non tree decorations. I have two cats, so no tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I like the idea of a decorating thread! Where is it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle again yesterday.
> Today I changed out to my 02 Bal First with caribou leather.
> 
> View attachment 4914572
> View attachment 4914571


Curious, how does the leather compare with these two gorgeous bags?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916973



Gorgeous pic! Beautiful bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916973


Love those tassels!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918


You have such a beautiful collection of bags and you always style them perfectly!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918



Love how the Fendi twilly and strap look with this bag!  

Like you, I'm not usually a monogram person, but I love the Gucci GG Supreme monogram.  Guess it's true that there's an exception to every rule.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918


I’m not one for bag accessories particularly, but those look great together


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> You have such a beautiful collection of bags and you always style them perfectly!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love how the Fendi twilly and strap look with this bag!
> 
> Like you, I'm not usually a monogram person, but I love the Gucci GG Supreme monogram.  Guess it's true that there's an exception to every rule.


Thank you JenJBS!
And yes that is so true!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not one for bag accessories particularly, but those look great together


Awww thank you!
That is a great compliment since you have such great taste!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft. My first Givenchy (via an amazing Black Friday deal) and definitely not my last. I have been eyeing this bag for a while. It's a beautifully made bag with a soft twist on an old favorite, for those of us who like a bit of slouch to our bags.   Even though I will likely wear it clasped as a Boston-shaped satchel, I also like the fact that it can be a flat crossbody tote.
> View attachment 4914471
> View attachment 4914473


It's gorgeous, the leather looks wonderful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my dark red beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red beauty.



I  this beautiful color


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Curious, how does the leather compare with these two gorgeous bags?


Oh, the LP has the softer leather, but the caribou leather has so much character. At some point I'll find my black caribou First. It is brimming with character. (Although, I'm really loving the leather on my "new" 35-dollar RM MAM.)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916973


Is this your new bag?? Love the color and the slouch!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916973



I love this bag — and this window view


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice. All I could find were the nylon versions. I guess the leather ones are more in demand.


here's one on ebay
more of a shoulder satchel









						Auth Tod's Leather Tote Bag Brown 08PA378  | eBay
					

SKU 08PA378. Type Tote bag. Inner Pocket Zipper pocket 1. Outer Pocket Zipper pocket 2. Material Leather. Color Brown. Overall Traces of Use Moderate. Kindly understand that the actual color of the item may be slightly different from what you see on pictures on different monitor.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918


I love it -- it makes it a "funky", playful bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I  this beautiful color


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag — and this window view


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is this your new bag?? Love the color and the slouch!


Yes and thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> here's one on ebay
> more of a shoulder satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth Tod's Leather Tote Bag Brown 08PA378  | eBay
> 
> 
> SKU 08PA378. Type Tote bag. Inner Pocket Zipper pocket 1. Outer Pocket Zipper pocket 2. Material Leather. Color Brown. Overall Traces of Use Moderate. Kindly understand that the actual color of the item may be slightly different from what you see on pictures on different monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Thanks, but I like yours better! If you don't mind bag twins, let me know if you notice another like yours!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks, but I like yours better! If you don't mind bag twins, let me know if you notice another like yours!


the only other one I've seen is pink and they said the handles are not clean.....since I searched, ebay may send me a notice if others come up....I'll let you know


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbag today while we pick up our Christmas tree


----------



## Iamminda

Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .
> 
> View attachment 4917471



Love pink and yellow together!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .
> 
> View attachment 4917471


Such a fun color! Looks like a great hobo.


----------



## Ludmilla

At the office today.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918



I love it with the strap! Giving off cool girl vibes, and yes I said vibes ugh...


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my cute Alma BB. And its small cousin micro Sierra wants some action too.
> View attachment 4914914


Love your style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love it -- it makes it a "funky", playful bag.


Thank you! I like that I can be playful and funky(even if it's only my Purse) !


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I love it with the strap! Giving off cool girl vibes, and yes I said vibes ugh...


Thank you!


BagLadyT said:


> Love your style!


Thank you! It's going to he a nice week indeed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .
> 
> View attachment 4917471


Pink and yellow are my favorite colors together. They're sunshine colors!
And that suede looks scrumptious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Bumbag today while we pick up our Christmas tree
> 
> View attachment 4917397


Oh that sounds really fun!
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my dark red beauty.


You always have the classiest beauties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4916973


This is a lovely bag of a beautiful photo. 
I LOVE an early winter sunshine!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm usually not a monogram person,  but the Fendi FF, I love, so I was playing around with my circle bag, and I think they all go together.
> Too much? Maybe.
> View attachment 4916917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a plain look is better?
> View attachment 4916918


I absolutely LOVE the strap and it looks great on this bag !!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .
> 
> View attachment 4917471


I love the color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a lovely bag of a beautiful photo.
> I LOVE an early winter sunshine!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shelby33

RM again


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Suede and hoodie today — anything goes for me these days .
> 
> View attachment 4917471



Love suede, and that color is so beautiful!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Camellia wallet on chain for a quick drive-through errand today.


----------



## fendifemale

Shelby33 said:


> RM again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917916


Does RM stand for Rebecca Minkoff? This is beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela bowling bag today.


----------



## fendifemale

Breaking out the Milly for the 1st time.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly, ladies .  Even though I only carry this oldie maybe once a year, I can’t part with it.



Venessa84 said:


> Love pink and yellow together!





Kimbashop said:


> Such a fun color! Looks like a great hobo.





Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow are my favorite colors together. They're sunshine colors!
> And that suede looks scrumptious!





Shelby33 said:


> I love the color!!!





JenJBS said:


> Love suede, and that color is so beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela bowling bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4917970



I just love the black/silver combo .  And also love the colorful rocks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> I absolutely LOVE the strap and it looks great on this bag !!


Awwww! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I just love the black/silver combo .  And also love the colorful rocks.



Thank you, Minda!    Wanted to get at least one more picture of those pretty, colorful rocks before they get covered in white...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Took my RM Christmas shopping today


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> You always have the classiest beauties!


Thank you so much,  mama.  What a lovely thing to say.


----------



## Dextersmom

fendifemale said:


> Breaking out the Milly for the 1st time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917974


What a lovely color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margiela bowling bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4917970


Such a cool picot picture of an amazing bag!!
I love seeing the texture of the rocks against the soft pillowy bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cool picot picture of an amazing bag!!
> I love seeing the texture of the rocks against the soft pillowy bag!



Thank you, Sunshine!    I also like the contrasting textures.


----------



## Shelby33

fendifemale said:


> Does RM stand for Rebecca Minkoff? This is beautiful.


Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

Dextersmom said:


> What a lovely color.


Thank you! It's bubblegum.♡


----------



## topglamchic

Just nice to carry a bag today


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that sounds really fun!
> Hope you had a great time!



We had an awesome time and from the mouth of my 3 year old, we found the perfect tree...it really is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> We had an awesome time and from the mouth of my 3 year old, we found the perfect tree...it really is!


Awww that sounds really sweet!
I love it when the kiddos love the things we parents do!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle 2010


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4918775


What a gorgeous color — and such a cute picture


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4918775



Lovely bag, and the Santas are so cute!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag, and the Santas are so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous color — and such a cute picture


Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga pearly bronze Velo for the second day.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Speedy 30 today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4918775


I really like the purple jumper Santa is wearing.


----------



## Venessa84

My daughter’s first day of school


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my new watermelon coin purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4918775


I forgot to ask, did the big Santa get a face lift?  Luckyyyyy!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to ask, did the big Santa get a face lift?  Luckyyyyy!


I don't know, they are so old hahaha. I think he plans to once the pandemic is over!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Carrying a new to me Prada Daino Trendy which is actually a shoulder bag but the metal strap slides down so I added a chain and use it as a crossbody. Perfect for errands and such.


----------



## HG2614

About to take my loved preloved Bal for its first coffee run!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4919537


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Courtney.


----------



## Shelby33

,


----------



## samfalstaff

Brown (perhaps espresso) LP Dylan hanging out


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4919750


Such a vibrant colour!


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4919750



I always enjoy a beautiful purple bag!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4919750



I  this beautiful purple


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Such a vibrant colour!



Thank you!   MonaLisa really is the perfect purple... BV colors...


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> I always enjoy a beautiful purple bag!



Thank you!  Same here! And this one easily qualifies!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I  this beautiful purple



Thank you, Minda!  It's my favorite purple!


----------



## topglamchic

What is life, without a perfect tote!
Ysl rive gauche


----------



## Ludmilla

Midnight blue Theia again.


----------



## Shelby33

RM  07


----------



## Sunshine mama

This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4919750


I lOVE this purple bag!!!


topglamchic said:


> What is life, without a perfect tote!
> Ysl rive gauche


This rive gauche is soooo très chic!


Ludmilla said:


> Midnight blue Theia again.
> View attachment 4919941


This suede looks soooo soft! I want to hug it.


Shelby33 said:


> RM  07
> View attachment 4920143


Such a festive picture Shelby!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> I lOVE this purple bag!!!
> 
> This rive gauche is soooo très chic!
> 
> This suede looks soooo soft! I want to hug it.
> 
> Such a festive picture Shelby!


Thank you! I am adoring your cute red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am adoring your cute red bag!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I lOVE this purple bag!!!
> 
> This rive gauche is soooo très chic!
> 
> This suede looks soooo soft! I want to hug it.
> 
> Such a festive picture Shelby!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.
> View attachment 4920176



What a cheerful bag!  Perfect for the holiday season!


----------



## Iamminda

This one is even prettier than the brown one if that’s possible — just the perfect red circle bag IMO 



Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.
> View attachment 4920176


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> What a cheerful bag!  Perfect for the holiday season!





Iamminda said:


> This one is even prettier than the brown one if that’s possible — just the perfect red circle bag IMO


Thank you ladies!
I'm trying to be festive these days. I need it!


----------



## Rouge H

My Berline 28


----------



## topglamchic

Telfar bag aka “Bushwick Birkin!”
With ysl small key pouch and Gucci key chain.


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Leather MAM


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.
> View attachment 4920176


those boots are so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> those boots are so cute!


Thank you! I wish I could wear them!


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Leather MAM
> View attachment 4920645
> View attachment 4920646


OK, you're killing me with this one.....Gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Calista Midi in bluette my last couple outings. I looove the ease of this bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Day, love the old chevre bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle 2010


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Calista Midi in bluette my last couple outings. I looove the ease of this bag.
> View attachment 4921139



Love love love this pretty one


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle 2010
> View attachment 4921169


Those tassels look familiar!


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> OK, you're killing me with this one.....Gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Oroton Barrel bag


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga Day, love the old chevre bags!
> 
> View attachment 4921141


This one is just beautiful


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This one is just beautiful


Thanks, there's something about these old bags that's just so special.


----------



## tatertot

My Mulberry firey red “new” style Bayswater  One of my favorite bags.


----------



## FrankieP

Venessa84 said:


> My daughter’s first day of school
> 
> View attachment 4919304



I love her Hermes! Such style at such a young age.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.
> View attachment 4920176


Darling! Love the boots


----------



## BowieFan1971

YSL Muse in brown and black out to visit my mom


----------



## Sunshine mama

Last year's photo when I was actually traveling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Barrel bag
> View attachment 4921466


Love it!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Last year's photo when I was actually traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922044



This bag is so pretty (a better version of the LV epi Locky).  I also love that you and your DD are twinning on the same pink sneakers (I want a pair).


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> YSL Muse in brown and black out to visit my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922015


Beautiful. What a classic and classy bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Ted Baker heart purse in rose gold on the weekly grocery store run. In the mood for something whimsical and fun.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Ted Baker heart purse in rose gold on the weekly grocery store run. In the mood for something whimsical and fun.
> 
> View attachment 4922144



Love the heart shape and the glamorous gold


----------



## RT1

BowieFan1971 said:


> YSL Muse in brown and black out to visit my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922015



Love this picture and bag so much!!!


----------



## sdkitty

just switched to this Frye Jenny


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love the heart shape and the glamorous gold



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda Thank you.  Sometimes,  it's fun to wear similar things together with the DDs.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07 emerald Morning After Bag


----------



## fendifemale

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07 emerald Morning After Bag
> 
> View attachment 4922829


Such a pretty color.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Aspinal of London Trunk to church today.


----------



## Shelby33

fendifemale said:


> Such a pretty color.


Thanks!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Aspinal of London Trunk to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4923122



This is a gorgeous picture .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous picture .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Citosgirl

It was a bit of a dark, grey day around here so I took out my light grey paddington.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Aspinal of London Trunk to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4923122


such a fun bag. And I love your table/flooring. What a rich color.


----------



## Iamminda

This easy one today .


----------



## Citosgirl

What a cheerful colour and bag.  I love that she's riding in style  


Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4919582
> 
> New to me Courtney.


----------



## Citosgirl

I've never seen this bag.  What style is it? Gorgeous. 



Iamminda said:


> This easy one today .
> 
> View attachment 4923277


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!



Jen, I keep forgetting to congratulate you  on your beautiful black/silver MM bag being on this week’s PF Roundup .


----------



## Venessa84

A little Chanel denim while out shopping with my youngest


----------



## Iamminda

Citosgirl said:


> I've never seen this bag.  What style is it? Gorgeous.



Thanks .  This is the Kensington Bowling Bag from 2018 (I always pick bags that get discontinued within a couple of years ).  I tucked the handles inside the bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> such a fun bag. And I love your table/flooring. What a rich color.



Thank you!    I do love my wooden tables...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This easy one today .
> 
> View attachment 4923277



Beautiful bag, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Jen, I keep forgetting to congratulate you  on your beautiful black/silver MM bag being on this week’s PF Roundup .



Awww!  Thanks! I was so happy to see that!  It is a great bag. And I love when they feature bags from less known brands, and honored my bag is one of them!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This easy one today .
> 
> View attachment 4923277


Such a unique style. Very classy. I love the shape of it.


----------



## Nibb

At the social distance car wash last week with my Bal blackout, love this bag.


----------



## houseof999

My HG Coach kisslock Satchel featuring Dr. Doodle print.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much J and K .  Even my teen likes the shape of this bag  (when I asked her what she thought of it).



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, Minda!






Kimbashop said:


> Such a unique style. Very classy. I love the shape of it.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks C .  I love your beautiful Rogue with that perfect charm





Sunshine mama said:


> Everything about this picture is sooooo luxurious!!!
> I ESPECIALLY love the way the charm weighs down the bag, showing the suppleness of the leather!





IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous!  I love how lovely the exterior blue goes with the interior mustard color.



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red.



A perfect red!


----------



## carterazo

lenarmc said:


> Tod’s Thea
> View attachment 4914348



Love this blue!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This Coach circle bag.
> View attachment 4916416



This bag is perfection!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4919750



This color!


----------



## carterazo

Who made this gorgeousness?



Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag. It's not a perfect circle but I like it cuz it's red!  Plus, I need my boots now.
> View attachment 4920176


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Love love love this pretty one


Thank you, dear Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Narnanz said:


> New to me Oroton Barrel bag
> View attachment 4921466



Love it!  This is my perfect shade of brown.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Who made this gorgeousness?


Thank you! It's called the Circle crossbody from Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> This bag is perfection!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My HG Coach kisslock Satchel featuring Dr. Doodle print.
> 
> View attachment 4923381


I'm JEALOUS!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Aspinal of London Trunk to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4923122


So cute!
I keep thinking I should get this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I only took a wallet in for a quick pickup.
The store's festive decor was a nice pick me up along with the SB goodies!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm JEALOUS!!!


It took me 3 years till I found one for sale!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> My HG Coach kisslock Satchel featuring Dr. Doodle print.
> 
> View attachment 4923381


Soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Veroyoga

Rudsak fringe bag, new to me, found preloved but in pristine condition. The crossbody strap was still wrapped up with the paper ring. There is also a removable shoulder strap.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> I only took a wallet in for a quick pickup.
> The store's festive decor was a nice pick me up along with the SB goodies!
> View attachment 4923535


That color!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Veroyoga said:


> Rudsak fringe bag, new to me, found preloved but in pristine condition. The crossbody strap was still wrapped up with the paper ring. There is also a removable shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923561


Cool bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Evelyne in Bleu Nuit.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Evelyne in Bleu Nuit.



I love you pink sweatshirt — looks great with your Evelyne


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me Coccinelle ❤️


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Massaccesi Astra


----------



## BagLadyT

‘Tis the season bag buddies!


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Astra satchel


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Astra satchel
> 
> View attachment 4924260



Love the beautiful color and hardware C


----------



## missconvy

When your lunch box is bigger than your purse lol. New Fjallraven sling.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Stonewashed black MAB


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> RM Stonewashed black MAB
> View attachment 4924355



Beautiful bag!   That leather!!!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## A bottle of Red

My new Bulgari  bag 
My crappy lighting doesn't  capture  the hints of  sparkle from the snakeskin.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!   That leather!!!  Beautiful pic!


Thanks! I'll never give this bag up, the leather is just....


----------



## RT1

My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
An amazing bag with superb leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


So cute!!!    
I especially love the cute Oran charm!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Having my red fix today.


----------



## RT1

I just bet you look so cute wearing this little circle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> I just bet you look so cute wearing this little circle.


Thank you.  And yes. I hope so!


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


Gorgeous


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you so much, my friend across the pond!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


I've watched this style for quite awhile now. Congrats, she's beauty!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I've watched this style for quite awhile now. Congrats, she's beauty!


Thank you, my lovely, dear friend.


----------



## Veroyoga

Dextersmom said:


> Cool bag.


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love you pink sweatshirt — looks great with your Evelyne


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4924807


Every time. this bag gets me every time. I could stare at this color all day.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Every time. this bag gets me every time. I could stare at this color all day.



+1 (like her oil slick Antigone)


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> +1 (like her oil slick Antigone)


Yes, exactly!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Every time. this bag gets me every time. I could stare at this color all day.



Thank you!     Same here!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> +1 (like her oil slick Antigone)



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!


I'd like to spend some time in your closet.

ETA: does that sound stalker-ish?


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4924807


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'd like to spend some time in your closet.
> 
> ETA: does that sound stalker-ish?



Thank you!    And considering the bags in your closet, that a lovely compliment!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


So beautiful! One of my favorite H styles.


----------



## Ludmilla

My red Longchamp bag to get some festive glamour into my life.


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


This is gorgeous !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Nodini by Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 4924807


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'd like to spend some time in your closet.
> 
> ETA: does that sound stalker-ish?


Can I join you?
We'll have coffee together in her closet and chat.
Don't worry Jen, you won't even know we were there!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Monz1987

Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Can I join you?
> We'll have coffee together in her closet and chat.
> Don't worry Jen, you won't even know we were there!!!


if there is a bag party in Jen's closet, I want in!


----------



## Kimbashop

Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336


WOW! you really scored with this one. It is pristine. Are you completely in love with it?


----------



## Iamminda

Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336



Gorgeous M  — glad to see you and this green beauty on this thread .


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> if there is a bag party in Jen's closet, I want in!


Count me in, I’ll bring champagne


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


Beauty, congratulations!


----------



## Narnanz

Old Trend Daisy tote


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Old Trend Daisy tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925469


Love the look of that leather. How does it feel? I just discovered a cute bag from them that looks like a mini Vintage Coach Hudson.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Love the look of that leather. How does it feel? I just discovered a cute bag from them that looks like a mini Vintage Coach Hudson.


Its a lined bag and the leather feels thick, but not as soft as my Oroton kiera bag. I like using this bag as Im not scared to get it knocked about as the leather is strong and any marks add to the distressed look of the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

You ladies are very sweet!  Thank you! As long as I can have hot chocolate while you enjoy coffee and champagne, bag party at my place. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Can I join you?
> We'll have coffee together in her closet and chat.
> Don't worry Jen, you won't even know we were there!!!






Kimbashop said:


> if there is a bag party in Jen's closet, I want in!






Nibb said:


> Count me in, I’ll bring champagne


----------



## RT1

Ludmilla said:


> So beautiful! One of my favorite H styles.


Thank you so much for the nice comments.


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> Its a lined bag and the leather feels thick, *but not as soft as my Oroton kiera bag.* I like using this bag as Im not scared to get it knocked about as the leather is strong and any marks add to the distressed look of the leather.



I do just about anything to get my hands on that particular bag.     Well,....almost anything!!!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> This is gorgeous !!!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend.     



Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336


Monica, this is just breathtakingly gorgeous.   
I love the way you ROCK this bag!!!    



Nibb said:


> Beauty, congratulations!


Thank you so much, coming from you this really means a lot to me!


----------



## Narnanz

RT1 said:


> I do just about anything to get my hands on that particular bag.    Well,....almost anything!!!


Has it arrived yet?


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> Has it arrived yet?


Yes, but mine has the panels in the front.   
Still a beautiful bag, just not as pretty as your bag is.   

I definitely love the leather and the bag is super easy to carry.   
Thank you so much for giving me the information on that bag.   I really appreciate your helping me out.


----------



## Narnanz

RT1 said:


> Yes, but mine has the panels in the front.
> Still a beautiful bag, just not as pretty as your bag is.
> 
> I definitely love the leather and the bag is super easy to carry.
> Thank you so much for giving me the information on that bag.   I really appreciate your helping me out.


I think your one is the medium...the one I have is the large.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Rambler's Legacy today


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336


Jeez-Louise! What a showstopper! That color is wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

2010 Bal Velo in vert d'eau...needed a happy color these past few days.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Bal Velo in vert d'eau...needed a happy color these past few days.
> View attachment 4925572



What a lovely color!


----------



## Monz1987

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Bal Velo in vert d'eau...needed a happy color these past few days.
> View attachment 4925572


Uhhhh soooo in love with this colour!!


----------



## salady

sdkitty said:


> Tods pashmy leather
> View attachment 4916469


I like this color


----------



## sdkitty

salady said:


> I like this color


thanks


----------



## Ludmilla

RT1 said:


> Thank you so much for the nice comments.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Rambler's Legacy today
> View attachment 4925565


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little guy today.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Vintage speedy 25 from 1993❤️


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> This little guy today.


So cute! SM your bags are always so adorable!
Am I right in thinking it's a vanity case you've added the strap to? I'm not that familiar with  Gucci so I'm unsure.
May I ask, given that the strap is attached to the top handle, does the case tip when you unzip the top to open it? I would imagine there's a risk your belongings may fall out whenever you open it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me vintage Gucci- my first!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> So cute! SM your bags are always so adorable!
> Am I right in thinking it's a vanity case you've added the strap to? I'm not that familiar with  Gucci so I'm unsure.
> May I ask, given that the strap is attached to the top handle, does the case tip when you unzip the top to open it? I would imagine there's a risk your belongings may fall out whenever you open it.


Thank you!
It's a vanity case that is marketed by Gucci as a hand carry bag, and I attached D rings in a way to hold the strap.
When I open it as a crossbody or as a shoulder carry bag, my body prevents it from tipping over.


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It's a vanity case that is marketed by Gucci as a hand carry bag, and I attached D rings in a way to hold the strap.
> When I open it as a crossbody or as a shoulder carry bag, my body prevents it from tipping over.


Ah, I see! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> This little guy today.
> View attachment 4925925


They have this one for sale on eBay!


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It's a vanity case that is marketed by Gucci as a hand carry bag, and *I attached D rings in a way to hold the strap.*
> When I open it as a crossbody or as a shoulder carry bag, my body prevents it from tipping over.


That's our Sunshine mama doing the thing she does best....customize bags to fit her needs.     
She truly has such a super creative mind to make the best of everything.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> That's our Sunshine mama doing the thing she does best....customize bags to fit her needs.
> She truly has such a super creative mind to make the best of everything.


You are  very sweet my friend!


----------



## Sarah03

My Crazy Pink TB Kira!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My Crazy Pink TB Kira!



So pretty — I am just crazy about this beauty Sarah


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This little guy today.
> View attachment 4925925



Love this bag!     Of all your bags, this is my favorite.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love this bag!     Of all your bags, this is my favorite.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> My Crazy Pink TB Kira!


This is such a pretty pink bag!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> My latest beauty.     Hermes Picotin 22 with GHW.
> An amazing bag with superb leather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924468


Beautiful bag, and wallpaper! It reminds me od William Morris!


----------



## Shelby33

The harsh reality of indecision.
RM 06


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I am just crazy about this beauty Sarah


Thank you, IM! Good to “see” you! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty pink bag!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

In a Bottega Veneta Nodini mood this week...


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> In a Bottega Veneta Nodini mood this week...
> 
> View attachment 4926594


All your bags are so unique and pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bags are so unique and pretty! This color is amazing as well!



Thank you, Sunshine!     Bottega Veneta colors are my favorite! So saturated and stunning!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> In a Bottega Veneta Nodini mood this week...
> 
> View attachment 4926594



That rose gold...


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> That rose gold...



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The harsh reality of indecision.
> RM 06
> View attachment 4926473


Wear them all!


----------



## samfalstaff

Monz1987 said:


> Uhhhh soooo in love with this colour!!





JenJBS said:


> What a lovely color!


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Wear them all!


I hope this becomes fashionable soon!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My new to me Balenciaga giant 12 City.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Today I’m carrying my new Dr. Martens backpack, it’s a bit big but I’m trying to get used to it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga giant 12 City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927396


Looking really stylish!!!


----------



## Venessa84

Side kick while dropping my daughter off at school


----------



## Narnanz

JoeDelRey said:


> Today I’m carrying my new Dr. Martens backpack, it’s a bit big but I’m trying to get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927509


That backpack is Awesome...it looks heavy though.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Looking really stylish!!!


Thanks Sunshine Mama !!


----------



## afroken

Needed some bright colours to end the year  Massaccesi Calista Midi. One of the most comfy bags I own.


----------



## afroken

Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336


I’m SOO envious


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Needed some bright colours to end the year  Massaccesi Calista Midi. One of the most comfy bags I own.
> 
> View attachment 4927565


I love this! If I ever break down and order from Massaccesi, this would be the bag I would choose.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> My new to me Balenciaga giant 12 City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927396


Congrats on your new Bal, it's a beauty! Looks great on you.


----------



## misstrine85

Out with me having lunch (sandwich and smoothie) on this bench in 5 degrees celcius (but feels like 1!). The christmastree is decorated with ornaments that the local kids make. Then the local newspaper picks a winner each day/week (I don’t remember) and they get a gift from a local shop ❤️


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your new Bal, it's a beauty! Looks great on you.


Thank you !!


----------



## IntheOcean

Keeping me company today. Celine Asymmetrical.


----------



## Beauty2c

New-to-me LV Mini Lin Josephine from 2001.


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Keeping me company today. Celine Asymmetrical.
> View attachment 4928016


This is lovely  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

lilinko said:


> New-to-me LV Mini Lin Josephine from 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928019


Thinking about this one , how do you like it ??


----------



## missconvy

Fjallraven sling


----------



## Monz1987

afroken said:


> I’m SOO envious


Awww thank you so much!!


----------



## Monz1987

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous M  — glad to see you and this green beauty on this thread .


Thank you so much Minda!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> This is lovely  !!


 Thank you!


----------



## Beauty2c

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thinking about this one , how do you like it ??


My picture did not do justice.  It is in an excellent condition with no yellow tinting as appeared in the picture.  It is light weight, structured but not stiff.  It opens up like a doctor's bag...you can see everything inside the bag..no fishing for items.  There is a brass loop on each side for shoulder strap.  This is a classic looking handbag and is versatile for all occasions.


----------



## Dmurphy1

lilinko said:


> My picture did not do justice.  It is in an excellent condition with no yellow tinting as appeared in the picture.  It is light weight, structured but not stiff.  It opens up like a doctor's bag...you can see everything inside the bag..no fishing for items.  There is a brass loop on each side for shoulder strap.  This is a classic looking handbag and is versatile for all occasions.


Thank you, sounds like I will be keeping my eye out for one !!


----------



## sdkitty

botkier trigger


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The harsh reality of indecision.
> RM 06
> View attachment 4926473


is that pretty basketweave bag purple?  or blue just looking purple with the lighting?


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Maison Margiela camera bag for the weekly grocery store trip.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## samfalstaff

Linea Pelle today


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is that pretty basketweave bag purple?  or blue just looking purple with the lighting?


It's like indigo to me, but it's called royal. Sometimes it does look purply if that's a word.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's like indigo to me, but it's called royal. Sometimes it does look purply if that's a word.


ok, I've seen royal before but your pic looks more purple....lighting I think


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ok, I've seen royal before but your pic looks more purple....lighting I think


Probably, the bed is right next to the window.


----------



## Hector_dc

SAC KELLY II Retourne 25 Autruche
It’s been years I’ve had this bag. I don’t know whether it’s good or bad. Would love to sell it just to get rid of it


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with a little Dior


----------



## JoeDelRey

Narnanz said:


> That backpack is Awesome...it looks heavy though.


Thanks! It does get heavy once everything is stuffed in there


----------



## Narnanz

JoeDelRey said:


> Thanks! It does get heavy once everything is stuffed in there


thats how my Alexander Wang Diego bucket bag gets...love it but feel its just too heavy fir me.


----------



## afroken

Balenciaga Mute City in olive green for the next couple of days  Not that I’ll be going anywhere much since I’m working from home, but admiring and changing my purses, as well as checking out TPF members’ goodies, is one of the excitements that I’ll always have, pandemic or not.

Hope everyone is doing well! Stay safe and healthy


----------



## Monz1987

I was double carrying yesterday because I had so much stuff to tote around with me between working and running errands and seeing a friend. Here’s my Lilac Work and my Pivoine First.


----------



## JenJBS

My Polene Numero 6 for church today..


----------



## BeachBagGal

misstrine85 said:


> Out with me having lunch (sandwich and smoothie) on this bench in 5 degrees celcius (but feels like 1!). The christmastree is decorated with ornaments that the local kids make. Then the local newspaper picks a winner each day/week (I don’t remember) and they get a gift from a local shop ❤


What a great idea with the ornaments!


----------



## Monz1987

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero 6 for church today..
> 
> View attachment 4929170


I always love seeing your setups with your beautiful bags


----------



## JenJBS

Monz1987 said:


> I always love seeing your setups with your beautiful bags



Thank you!


----------



## jblended

@JenJBS
Not to sound like a creeper, but I thought of you the other day. Okay, that sounds creepy any way you slice it!  
I was out for a walk and saw the MJ Soiree bag in a shop window. It immediately reminded me of yours.
Please post it when you next carry it. That little dumpling is a personal favourite (coming second only to your HG oil slick, of course).


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard, nappa, and patent leather


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> @JenJBS
> Not to sound like a creeper, but I thought of you the other day. Okay, that sounds creepy any way you slice it!
> I was out for a walk and saw the MJ Soiree bag in a shop window. It immediately reminded me of yours.
> Please post it when you next carry it. That little dumpling is a personal favourite (coming second only to your HG oil slick, of course).



Thank you!  I adore the Soiree, and am honored you think of me when you see it. I really should carry it again soon... And when I do, I'll post a pic.


----------



## kellybluepurse

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero 6 for church today..
> 
> View attachment 4929170


I really like this bag! Clean and classy.


----------



## JenJBS

kellybluepurse said:


> I really like this bag! Clean and classy.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero 6 for church today..
> 
> View attachment 4929170



Great picture of your beautiful bag and cute ornaments


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Great picture of your beautiful bag and cute ornaments



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> @JenJBS
> Not to sound like a creeper, but I thought of you the other day. Okay, that sounds creepy any way you slice it!
> I was out for a walk and saw the MJ Soiree bag in a shop window. It immediately reminded me of yours.
> Please post it when you next carry it. That little dumpling is a personal favourite (coming second only to your HG oil slick, of course).


I already sounded like a creeper when I said I wanted to spend some time in her closet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> @JenJBS
> Not to sound like a creeper, but I thought of you the other day. Okay, that sounds creepy any way you slice it!
> I was out for a walk and saw the MJ Soiree bag in a shop window. It immediately reminded me of yours.
> Please post it when you next carry it. That little dumpling is a personal favourite (coming second only to your HG oil slick, of course).


Don't worry. I think of her and her bags too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta shoulder bag in lizard, nappa, and patent leather
> View attachment 4929581


Such a cool bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Don't worry. I think of her and her bags too!



Awww! I'll take that as a compliment to my collection.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I already sounded like a creeper when I said I wanted to spend some time in her closet!





Sunshine mama said:


> Don't worry. I think of her and her bags too!


I'm in good company!


----------



## carterazo

Coach Kaffe Fasset Troupe crossbody for a quick outing. I barely got out of the car, but I had beautiful company.


----------



## tealocean

carterazo said:


> Coach Kaffe Fasset Troupe crossbody for a quick outing. I barely got out of the car, but I had beautiful company.


She is a beauty!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought this mini on my walk today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Brought this mini on my walk today.



What a nice day for a walk — and with such a lovely companion too


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki 07


----------



## carterazo

Monz1987 said:


> Balenciaga 2005 Apple Green City.
> View attachment 4925336


Ooooh this color makes me happy!


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> 2010 Bal Velo in vert d'eau...needed a happy color these past few days.
> View attachment 4925572


Love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki 07
> 
> View attachment 4930264



Great hobo — and I really like the blue and yellow sheer curtains.


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> My Crazy Pink TB Kira!


Love it!


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> The harsh reality of indecision.
> RM 06
> View attachment 4926473



I'm part of your club.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Needed some bright colours to end the year  Massaccesi Calista Midi. One of the most comfy bags I own.
> 
> View attachment 4927565


We are fraternal twins!


----------



## carterazo

Monz1987 said:


> I was double carrying yesterday because I had so much stuff to tote around with me between working and running errands and seeing a friend. Here’s my Lilac Work and my Pivoine First.
> View attachment 4928799


Both are so pretty.


----------



## carterazo

tealocean said:


> She is a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Balenciaga Sharp Shoulder bag today.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Great hobo — and I really like the blue and yellow sheer curtains.


Thank you!!!


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Coach Kaffe Fasset Troupe crossbody for a quick outing. I barely got out of the car, but I had beautiful company.


I’ve always wanted this bag! But sadly it sold out before I could buy.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a nice day for a walk — and with such a lovely companion too


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## Nibb

afroken said:


> Balenciaga Mute City in olive green for the next couple of days  Not that I’ll be going anywhere much since I’m working from home, but admiring and changing my purses, as well as checking out TPF members’ goodies, is one of the excitements that I’ll always have, pandemic or not.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Stay safe and healthy
> 
> View attachment 4928696


Beauty! I keep looking at the mute, how do you like it? It appears to be beautiful and functional. Thanks!


----------



## afroken

Nibb said:


> Beauty! I keep looking at the mute, how do you like it? It appears to be beautiful and functional. Thanks!


I love the mute! It’s my second favourite Bal in my collection (#1 is the classic black city in RH - I’m boring haha). It’s more toned down than that of the regular city, but still had Bal’s DNA. The colour is vert  veronese, I have a hard time capturing the true colour in my photo but it’s an olive green that leans hunter. Lots of pockets, great for organization. Softly structured, always retains its shape but not stiff.

The only con is that it’s a heavy bag  the crossbody strap that comes with it is uncomfortable too. I switched it to a Coach strap and it’s great, but when carrying by hand you feel the weight very fast.


----------



## Iamminda

Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


How sweet of you to bring me some chocolate, and with your gorgeous new bag too!


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


What a beauty and yummm for Godiva!


----------



## Narnanz

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 4930422
> 
> Balenciaga Sharp Shoulder bag today.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4930587



So sparkly


----------



## samfalstaff

carterazo said:


> Coach Kaffe Fasset Troupe crossbody for a quick outing. I barely got out of the car, but I had beautiful company.


This bag is a work of art!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki 07
> 
> View attachment 4930264


Love those folds! You always arrange the Nikkis so well!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> So sparkly



Tis the Season... for Sparkle! And hot chocolate!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  It may seem ridiculous to carry a “fancy” bag just for a car ride but hey, I will take what I can get these days in terms of outings.  



whateve said:


> How sweet of you to bring me some chocolate, and with your gorgeous new bag too!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty and yummm for Godiva!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Love those folds! You always arrange the Nikkis so well!


It's the bag not me


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


I LOVE this bag! I find silver to be so versatile!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


That’s a looker! Is it sparkly?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4930587


That’s a pretty one ! I love the color


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  It may seem ridiculous to carry a “fancy” bag just for a car ride but hey, I will take what I can get these days in terms of outings.



Not ridiculous at all.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564



It reflects the light beautifully.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That’s a pretty one ! I love the color



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much . I am enjoying this silver color, never thought of it as versatile until now (a blingy neutral). K — it is a true silver, not really sparkly but not exactly “quiet” either .



jblended said:


> I LOVE this bag! I find silver to be so versatile!






Kimbashop said:


> That’s a looker! Is it sparkly?






JenJBS said:


> It reflects the light beautifully.


----------



## B4GBuff

A bottle of Red said:


> My new Bulgari  bag
> My crappy lighting doesn't  capture  the hints of  sparkle from the snakeskin.



I so much want the bucket bag version of this exact color!


----------



## Nibb

afroken said:


> I love the mute! It’s my second favourite Bal in my collection (#1 is the classic black city in RH - I’m boring haha). It’s more toned down than that of the regular city, but still had Bal’s DNA. The colour is vert  veronese, I have a hard time capturing the true colour in my photo but it’s an olive green that leans hunter. Lots of pockets, great for organization. Softly structured, always retains its shape but not stiff.
> 
> The only con is that it’s a heavy bag  the crossbody strap that comes with it is uncomfortable too. I switched it to a Coach strap and it’s great, but when carrying by hand you feel the weight very fast.


Thanks for the great review, very little intel on the Mute. You like it for the same reason I like it, I have a blackout city for the same reason. I’ll see if I can visit one at a reseller before purchasing. I don’t get along with heavy bags but the Mute is a beauty, I haven’t seen the one in your green color before it looks gorgeous. Thanks again very helpful!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey today.
> 
> View attachment 4930587


Wow! You have the most beautiful colorful bags, love seeing them.


----------



## Tonimichelle

@Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Wow! You have the most beautiful colorful bags, love seeing them.



Thank you, Nibb!


----------



## Narnanz

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926


She is Beautiful...so she needs to ne shown off!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Narnanz said:


> She is Beautiful...so she needs to ne shown off!


Aww thanks


----------



## Iamminda

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926



This color is drop dead gorgeous  (love your avatar pic with the Eiffel Tower in the back).  Thanks for confirming that it’s ok (at least on TPF ) to take a pretty purse out just for a car ride.  Hope you enjoyed your special lunch .


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926


Toni, I love the color on your B.   
It's really superb.


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926


I could gaze at the color of your bag all day.  It is so beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


Oh IM, what a beauty!!  It seems very special and also quite different than anything I have seen from your lovely collection.


----------



## JenJBS

No office holiday soiree this year, but with some help from Marc Jacobs, I took The Soiree to the office. (Sorry, couldn't resist. ) Thanks to @jblended for reminding me it's been too long since I carried this beauty. So looking forward to eventually once again having nice events to carry this bag to.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> No office holiday soiree this year, but with some help from Marc Jacobs, I took The Soiree to the office. (Sorry, couldn't resist. ) Thanks to @jblended for reminding me it's been too long since I carried this beauty. So looking forward to eventually once again having nice events to carry this bag to.
> 
> View attachment 4931499


MJ doesn't get enough love around here these days


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> This color is drop dead gorgeous  (love your avatar pic with the Eiffel Tower in the back).  Thanks for confirming that it’s ok (at least on TPF ) to take a pretty purse out just for a car ride.  Hope you enjoyed your special lunch .


Hey. It is OK to take one from the kitchen to the great room!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Oh IM, what a beauty!!  It seems very special and also quite different than anything I have seen from your lovely collection.



Thanks sweet DM .  Indeed, this seems very different from my usual hobo bags so I thought it might be a nice addition.  I am a little obsessed about the main twist lock in the front .


----------



## Iamminda

I  this silver beauty — can’t take my eyes of this gorgeous color.



JenJBS said:


> No office holiday soiree this year, but with some help from Marc Jacobs, I took The Soiree to the office. (Sorry, couldn't resist. ) Thanks to @jblended for reminding me it's been too long since I carried this beauty. So looking forward to eventually once again having nice events to carry this bag to.
> 
> View attachment 4931499




Would it be too much to carry a bag outside to check the mailbox? 



southernbelle43 said:


> Hey. It is OK to take one from the kitchen to the great room!


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> I  this silver beauty — can’t take my eyes of this gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be too much to carry a bag outside to check the mailbox?


Go for it. Walk slowly to the mailbox and slowly back!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> MJ doesn't get enough love around here these days



Agreed!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I  this silver beauty — can’t take my eyes of this gorgeous color.



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> No office holiday soiree this year, but with some help from Marc Jacobs, I took The Soiree to the office. (Sorry, couldn't resist. ) Thanks to @jblended for reminding me it's been too long since I carried this beauty. So looking forward to eventually once again having nice events to carry this bag to.


Ooh! That's the good stuff! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Ooh! That's the good stuff!
> Thanks so much!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Givenchy Pandora...


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> Toni, I love the color on your B.
> It's really superb.


Thank you my friend   I must admit I have a bit of a love hate relationship with it. I think it’s beautiful to look at, but it feels so loud when I wear it so I’m frequently debating parting with her lately to help fund a more muted colour. I’m just scared I’ll regret it!


----------



## RT1

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you my friend   I must admit I have a bit of a love hate relationship with it. I think it’s beautiful to look at, but it feels so loud when I wear it so I’m frequently debating parting with her lately to help fund a more muted colour. I’m just scared I’ll regret it!


Toni, feel loud and proud when you carry that bag, for that color is simply to die for!     
I do believe that you would regret parting with this beauty.


----------



## LucyMadrid

My new babe has just arrived as a Christmas  present  advance.


----------



## JenJBS

There are three bags I own duplicates of (all in different colors). Coach's Madison Hailey is one of them. Love this style!


----------



## Narnanz

Needed a pick me up bag to day...so my Bal Bleu Obscur


----------



## muchstuff

Vintage Chanel...


----------



## tatertot

I got out my old Chloe Silverado satchel for the next few days  This bag has broken in beautifully over time and I can't believe how well it's held up through the years.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  It may seem ridiculous to carry a “fancy” bag just for a car ride but hey, I will take what I can get these days in terms of outings.


Bags are there to be used! So no shame!


----------



## jblended

muchstuff said:


> Vintage Chanel...


Easily the nicest I've ever seen! The current Chanel stuff is not for me at all, but this vintage is beyond gorgeous!


tatertot said:


> I got out my old Chloe Silverado satchel for the next few days  This bag has broken in beautifully over time and I can't believe how well it's held up through the years.


Wowzers! 
Funny, I guessed it was a Chloe before reading your text because of the colour. I think it may be their signature colour (perhaps someone who knows can confirm?) because I remember it from my early childhood. My mum wore the old Chloe perfume (now discontinued and replaced by scents that are not even close) and even used the bars of soap. This was in the late 80s/early 90s and both smelled amazing, and they were exactly the same colour as your bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Needed a pick me up bag to day...so my Bal Bleu Obscur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932330


The twilly looks great with it!   Beautiful bag, such a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Easily the nicest I've ever seen! The current Chanel stuff is not for me at all, but this vintage is beyond gorgeous!
> 
> Wowzers!
> Funny, I guessed it was a Chloe before reading your text because of the colour. I think it may be their signature colour (perhaps someone who knows can confirm?) because I remember it from my early childhood. My mum wore the old Chloe perfume (now discontinued and replaced by scents that are not even close) and even used the bars of soap. This was in the late 80s/early 90s and both smelled amazing, and they were exactly the same colour as your bag.


Funny, I had forgotten about the perfume until you mentioned it. I wore it all of the time in the 80s!


----------



## tatertot

jblended said:


> Wowzers!
> Funny, I guessed it was a Chloe before reading your text because of the colour. I think it may be their signature colour (perhaps someone who knows can confirm?) because I remember it from my early childhood. My mum wore the old Chloe perfume (now discontinued and replaced by scents that are not even close) and even used the bars of soap. This was in the late 80s/early 90s and both smelled amazing, and they were exactly the same colour as your bag.



It is their "Whiskey" shade. I think it's around 15 years old now. I remember my mother wearing the perfume as well!! Fond memories


----------



## Prototypical

The Burberry cube satchel. ❤️


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Massaccesi midi Juliet


----------



## Nibb

Two for One 10 bag by The Row


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4933040
> View attachment 4933041
> 
> Two for One 10 bag by The Row


Looks lovely can you take us on a tour of the bag?


----------



## LucyMadrid

tatertot said:


> It is their "Whiskey" shade. I think it's around 15 years old now. I remember my mother wearing the perfume as well!! Fond memories


The color is beautiful


----------



## houseof999




----------



## muchstuff

@Nibb I just snatched up a medium ascot bag, so excited!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> @Nibb I just snatched up a medium ascot bag, so excited!



Congratulations!  Excited to see your pics of it, and hear what you think of it!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty purple Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  Excited to see your pics of it, and hear what you think of it!


Thanks, never really looked at it much as the only one you usually see pics of is the small and that didn't interest me. Then I saw a medium...well  . I hope I love it as much as I think I will, stay tuned...


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 4933210



This is the ultimate purple — so pretty


----------



## indiaink

This lovely Monalisa BV flap bag... @JenJBS I see we got the same memo


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> This lovely Monalisa BV flap bag... @JenJBS I see we got the same memo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933214



Beautiful!     So gorgeous in that bright, natural light!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is the ultimate purple — so pretty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 4933210


is this the one with the oilslick chain, or a different one? Very pretty purple.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> is this the one with the oilslick chain, or a different one? Very pretty purple.



Thank you!   This is a different one. The oil slick chain purse is black leather. I have duplicates of 3 bag styles. For all 3, the second bag is purple...


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> Funny, I had forgotten about the perfume until you mentioned it. I wore it all of the time in the 80s!





tatertot said:


> It is their "Whiskey" shade. I think it's around 15 years old now. I remember my mother wearing the perfume as well!! Fond memories


Ah, this warmed my heart! I'm glad you guys knew which perfume I was referring to and it brought back some good memories!  

That "Whiskey" is unmistakably Chloe! Thank you for giving me the correct colour name @tatertot because I thought it was called "Burnt Peach" (I just remembered that an SA told me so years ago).


----------



## elenachoe

Vintage flap


----------



## Iamminda

Another pretty purple beauty 



indiaink said:


> This lovely Monalisa BV flap bag... @JenJBS I see we got the same memo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933214


----------



## Venessa84

Lady Dior hanging while I get some last minute Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Looks lovely can you take us on a tour of the bag?





muchstuff said:


> @Nibb I just snatched up a medium ascot bag, so excited!


Thank you, I will do an in-depth in The Row thread tomorrow, so far I love it.
I’m super excited about your ascot bag, curious to see what you think of it I’ve had the large size in a shopping cart more than once but every time my large Nero hobo throws a fit


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> This lovely Monalisa BV flap bag... @JenJBS I see we got the same memo
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933214


A really great bag, that color!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   This is a different one. The oil slick chain purse is black leather. I have duplicates of 3 bag styles. For all 3, the second bag is purple...


Makes total sense to me!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior hanging while I get some last minute Christmas shopping done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933329



This LD is just so beautiful and special, Venessa .  Hope you are all done with your shopping now


----------



## Ludmilla

MM Theia today for grocery shopping.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> MM Theia today for grocery shopping.
> View attachment 4933395


Wow! What leather is this?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This LD is just so beautiful and special, Venessa .  Hope you are all done with your shopping now


 This is so sweet Minda! Thank you...and just about done.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> My new babe has just arrived as a Christmas  present  advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932285


Dang! This is one beautiful red!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Lady Dior hanging while I get some last minute Christmas shopping done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933329


This is really really cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elenachoe said:


> Vintage flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933306
> View attachment 4933308


I LOVE vintage Chanel! This is so effortlessly glamorously elegant!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Not the most exciting outing  but I used my newbie to do a contactless delivery today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930564


Congrats!!! This is so pretty in your car!! I could only imagine how good it looks on!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What leather is this?


Thank you - that’s Aquila leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Makes total sense to me!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really really cute!!!



Thank you!! Absolutely love this bag!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4933410


Cuteness overload!


----------



## missconvy

New Frye Ella


----------



## Shelby33

RM


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

missconvy said:


> New Frye Ella


Jaw dropped


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

missconvy said:


> New Frye Ella


Where did you get it?


----------



## Tonimichelle

[QUOT


Ludmilla said:


> MM Theia today for grocery shopping.
> View attachment 4933395


Love the leather of this!


----------



## houseof999

Christmas shopping with this metallic camera bag


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Today I took out my first "luxury bag" that I've got years ago on my holiday in Italy...I still love it!..My Gucci double pouch


----------



## missconvy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Where did you get it?


Amazon! They have a smaller size and a tan and a gray too. I’ve seen a few on eBay and Poshmark also.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!! This is so pretty in your car!! I could only imagine how good it looks on!!!



Thanks SSSSM : ).   Glad to see you today


----------



## Iamminda

Glam80 said:


> Today I took out my first "luxury bag" that I've got years ago on my holiday in Italy...I still love it!..My Gucci double pouch
> View attachment 4933734



Pretty .  And I love your festive nails.


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag for the weekly grocery trip.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Iamminda said:


> Pretty .  And I love your festive nails.


Thank you  Have a wonderful Holiday Season! X


----------



## melikey

Maison Margiela Coed shoulder bag


----------



## houseof999

melikey said:


> Maison Margiela Coed shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933824



  that leather looks smooth like Buttaaah!


----------



## RT1

elenachoe said:


> Vintage flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933306
> View attachment 4933308


Love, love, love this one!!!


----------



## Narnanz

To lunch and wine buying.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933663


I swear when I first saw this pic it looked like a face of a dog (the grommets at the top are eyes).


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Christmas shopping with this metallic camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4933700


Love this bag and charm look perfect on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> To lunch and wine buying.
> View attachment 4933909


Great combo!


----------



## afroken

Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922


So pretty!!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag and charm look perfect on there!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you, I will do an in-depth in The Row thread tomorrow, so far I love it.
> I’m super excited about your ascot bag, curious to see what you think of it I’ve had the large size in a shopping cart more than once but every time my large Nero hobo throws a fit


@Nibb did you do a review? The 2 for 1 has really piqued my interest and would love your thoughts.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> @Nibb did you do a review? The 2 for 1 has really piqued my interest and would love your thoughts.


Not yet, DH hijacked my day  I did carry it all day, very comfortable, hang on and I’ll post with pics in about an hour


----------



## westvillage

Ahhhhh .... 




Happy many holidays of December to all


----------



## southernbelle43

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926



Pretty color!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922


wow! that is really beautiful. What size is this?


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Ahhhhh ....
> 
> View attachment 4933946
> 
> 
> Happy many holidays of December to all


Love the staging and the Bag. I hope to get a red Trim someday.


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> Love the staging and the Bag. I hope to get a red Trim someday.



Thank you so much. I haven’t posted much lately because I’ve been in my same four bags for about two months now. I lurk though and have been deeply cheered by all different beauties I see here. Big smile


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> wow! that is really beautiful. What size is this?


Thank you! This is the medium size. I actually find that during the pandemic, I’ve been gravitating towards medium size bags more, due to the fact that I’m actually carrying more stuff (covid stuff: masks, hand sanitizer, wet wipes, disposable gloves). The only thing that I downsized on is probably my wallet, where I went from a continental wallet to a card holder as I’m no longer carrying cash and bills.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Christmas shopping with this metallic camera bag
> 
> View attachment 4933700


Perfect fob pairing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tonimichelle said:


> Love the leather of this!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922


Beautiful colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Ahhhhh ....
> 
> View attachment 4933946
> 
> 
> Happy many holidays of December to all


Love this beautiful red bag!
(And that blanket! )


----------



## BeachBagGal

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922


Love this color! ❤️


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Love this beautiful red bag!
> (And that blanket! )



Thank you Ludmilla.  Happy holidays!


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga Day bag. I love carrying red bags this time of year.


----------



## jbags07

Took my Knot out to dinner Fri evening....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Park day!


----------



## JenJBS

My Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> I swear when I first saw this pic it looked like a face of a dog (the grommets at the top are eyes).


OMG it does!!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful eggplant color ladies 



BeachBagGal said:


> Park day!
> View attachment 4934423






jbags07 said:


> Took my Knot out to dinner Fri evening....
> 
> View attachment 4934370


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4934444



Love this festive picture — you have many pretty bags and pretty holiday items


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this festive picture — you have many pretty bags and pretty holiday items



Awww!   Thank you, Minda!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> OMG it does!!


I’m glad it wasn’t just me. Haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful eggplant color ladies


Thank ya!


----------



## houseof999

Another day another red Coach.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4934552
> 
> Another day another red Coach.


Twins


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mulberry Belted Bayswater in rust today.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

just campagne studio xm


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 4934552
> 
> Another day another red Coach.


Indeed! Another red beautiful day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonimichelle said:


> Mulberry Belted Bayswater in rust today.
> View attachment 4934838


Gorgeous butter!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4934444


That BonBon looks so cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That BonBon looks so cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Balenciaga City S


----------



## mahanica

Took my Gucci Nymphaea to Michael Kors and Kate Spade outlet shopping


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> 
> View attachment 4935131


My, what big paws you have!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> My, what big paws you have!


i'm Yeti


----------



## Shelby33

RM, 2010? I think it's still wet from conditioning it just now.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

massaccesi Astra


----------



## muchstuff

Fendi Anna Selleria...


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Fendi Anna Selleria...
> 
> View attachment 4935373





JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4935382


Two beauties back to back!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Two beauties back to back!



Thank you!    Your Christmas Snoopy avatar is adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

I’m really loving your purple beauties ladies 



Shelby33 said:


> RM, 2010? I think it's still wet from conditioning it just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935215






JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4935382


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I’m really loving your purple beauties ladies



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Your Christmas Snoopy avatar is adorable!


Thank you, we all could use a little visit from Snoopy right now.


----------



## Shelby33

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935251
> View attachment 4935252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massaccesi Astra


LOVE your shirt!!


----------



## sdkitty

missconvy said:


> New Frye Ella


frye doesn't get enought attention here


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Two beauties back to back!


Thanks, I'm trying to cycle through my bags to make sure I want everything I have.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to cycle through my bags to make sure I want everything I have.


End of year evaluations, lol been there


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> End of year evaluations, lol been there


Every time I bring one out I think I might sell, DH says he likes it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Shelby33 said:


> LOVE your shirt!!



Thank you!!!



sdkitty said:


> frye doesn't get enought attention here


I agree! The boots are somehow more trendy as a brand than their bags and I wonder why.


----------



## sdkitty

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> I agree! The boots are somehow more trendy as a brand than their bags and I wonder why.


they def made their name with the boots and they've been popular for years and years.  I like the look of the boots but they've never felt comfortable for me when I tried them on.  The bags are nice in a kinda rustic way and good quality.  I don't know what kind of succes they've had with them sales-wise but they certainly don't get much attention here on the PF

I have one - Jenny


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Thank you Ludmilla.  Happy holidays!


Happy holidays to you, too!


Shelby33 said:


> RM, 2010? I think it's still wet from conditioning it just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935215


You have an awesome collection. I am quite jealous! 


Shelby33 said:


> LOVE your shirt!!


+1


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia again (or still ).


----------



## jfitz78

I have just recently started collecting again, so I currently only have a Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 to carry. I love her, she's perfect for everyday.


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Happy holidays to you, too!
> 
> You have an awesome collection. I am quite jealous!
> 
> +1


Thank you! I really should stop now haha.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I really should stop now haha.


care to say how many?  and of those how many RM?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> care to say how many?  and of those how many RM?


OMG, a lot hahaha!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> OMG, a lot hahaha!


To afraid to count?...Im like that with my Coach bags. Had family around last night and showed them my collection and a cousin estimated that I have 100 bags of different brands , styles and shapes.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OMG, a lot hahaha!


I am unlike a lot of people here in that I don't like having too many bags, esp if there are some I'm not using.  makes me fee sorta guilty


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I am unlike a lot of people here in that I don't like having too many bags, esp if there are some I'm not using.  makes me fee sorta guilty


I consider that I do use them, even if it's just to try on or look at, I still get enjoyment from them. I do try to make sure they all get their outside time too.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> To afraid to count?...Im like that with my Coach bags. Had family around last night and showed them my collection and a cousin estimated that I have 100 bags of different brands , styles and shapes.


If you enjoy them, then that's great!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

sdkitty said:


> I am unlike a lot of people here in that I don't like having too many bags, esp if there are some I'm not using.  makes me fee sorta guilty


Omg this.


----------



## sdkitty

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Omg this.


I'm not alone  12 is more than enough for me


----------



## lenarmc

3.1 Phillip Lim Edie Bow Bag


----------



## cheidel

Carrying TB Tote which I purchased about 6 years ago and forgot I had
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 it!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting at the dentist's office.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ksuromax said:


> Balenciaga City S
> 
> View attachment 4935131


That bear wears that bag well! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

First time using this Coach bag for an outside din and Xmas celebration with my bestie! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful DM  — hope your appt went well (I should go see mine soon).



Dextersmom said:


> Waiting at the dentist's office.




Very pretty and festive look, BBG — love the cute charm/sanitizer .  Hope you had a fun holiday dinner out!



BeachBagGal said:


> First time using this Coach bag for an outside din and Xmas celebration with my bestie! ❤
> View attachment 4936170


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM  — hope your appt went well (I should go see mine soon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and festive look, BBG — love the cute charm/sanitizer .  Hope you had a fun holiday dinner out!


Thanks Minda! I did!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM  — hope your appt went well (I should go see mine soon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and festive look, BBG — love the cute charm/sanitizer .  Hope you had a fun holiday dinner out!


Thanks, IM.  I felt very safe.  My dentist is on the ground floor near the ocean and they keep the doors open for air flow and allow only one patient in at a time.  I feel sorry for the staff, though.  All of the gear and extra disinfecting they have to do is intense.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga City Today  !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> That bear wears that bag well! ❤


I wish I were that bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 4936063


I really like this all black version!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this all black version!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today  an Albion duo!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today  an Albion duo!
> View attachment 4936544



So cute!    This set always makes me think of a stylish Mom and Daughter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!    This set always makes me think of a stylish Mom and Daughter!


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## jbags07

Will use my BV Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Will use my BV Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...
> 
> View attachment 4936738



Beautiful! Perfect Christmas bag!   Merry Christmas!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Will use my BV Hanami basket bag for the next few days, as it feels Christmassy to me...
> 
> View attachment 4936738



Such a pretty bag and pretty view


----------



## jbags07

Thank you @Iamminda and @JenJBS  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This festive one today.  Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sitting pretty with her big sister.  And my rectangular bag obsession continues!
Had to reunite the sisters!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This festive one today.  Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937075


Such a treat for the eyes! Merry Christmas Eve to you as well!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage 1998 Speedy 25 to coordinate with the vintage Cartier scarf my SIL sent me for Christmas. Yeah, just picking up groceries, but....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Such a treat for the eyes! Merry Christmas Eve to you as well!


Thank you!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## TotinScience

Dagne Dover’s limited edition small Landon carryall! Dog for scale


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This festive one today.  Merry Christmas Eve everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937075



This gold one is divine  — what a perfect bag for this holiday season.  Happy Holidays to you and the entire Sunshine family


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This gold one is divine  — what a perfect bag for this holiday season.  Happy Holidays to you and the entire Sunshine family


Thank you sweet IM!


----------



## afroken

Wanted to wear something that evokes warmth during this holiday season, so I’m using one of my newest acquisitions (first tweed bag!)

Massaccesi Little Minerva in dark brown nappa and brick/ocher tweed calf leather




Have a safe holiday and joyful new year to all!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07. I actually took this the other day but too lazy to take a new one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07. I actually took this the other day but too lazy to take a new one.
> View attachment 4937338


Cool angle Shelby!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937406
> View attachment 4937408
> View attachment 4937409


What a sweet face!


----------



## JenJBS

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My new Kate spade chow chow key pouch coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937406
> View attachment 4937408
> View attachment 4937409



Adorable!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

BeachBagGal said:


> What a sweet face!





JenJBS said:


> Adorable!


Thank you! I really love it. I am finally getting my act together regarding SLGs and being organized enough to change bags, from any size to any size, in two seconds. I've finally got all my essentials (keys in the chow chow, card/bill holder. Coin purse, mini hand sanitizer) hooked  on to a wristlet clip, That can clip to my belt loop if I need to be unencumbered, or even to my cosmetics bag for a bundle o' essentials that can be moved from bag to bag with zero effort. I hope it will be less easy to lose my keys or card holder this way...


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Today  an Albion duo!
> View attachment 4936544


Lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

She’s all ready for tomorrow, to wish my team luck since they are playing on Christmas Day!!!  Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## muchstuff

The best of the season to you all...


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Waiting at the dentist's office.


Gorgeous bag! At the dentist!! 
Hope nothing too serious!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Cool angle Shelby!!!


Thank you


----------



## justso

My most used bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I will use this red bag, since it's Christmas day.
Happy day everyone!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> This bag is a work of art!



Agreed! Thanks


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  It may seem ridiculous to carry a “fancy” bag just for a car ride but hey, I will take what I can get these days in terms of outings.


Not ridiculous at all! We're all doing the same thing. It helps us feel a bit more "normal".


----------



## carterazo

Tonimichelle said:


> @Iamminda not ridiculous at all to use a nice bag for a car ride! We just drove to a burger van for a sausage baguette as that’s the closest we’ll get to lunch out currently. Used this. Now that’s ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 4930926


The color is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> My pretty purple Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 4933210


What a pretty purple!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> 
> View attachment 4933922


Another gorgeous purple!


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag! At the dentist!!
> Hope nothing too serious!


Thank you.  It was a routine visit.


----------



## carterazo

westvillage said:


> Ahhhhh ....
> 
> View attachment 4933946
> 
> 
> Happy many holidays of December to all


Lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Tonimichelle said:


> Mulberry Belted Bayswater in rust today.
> View attachment 4934838


 love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

mahanica said:


> Took my Gucci Nymphaea to Michael Kors and Kate Spade outlet shopping


So classy!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> What a pretty purple!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I will use this red bag, since it's Christmas day.
> Happy day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937759





Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4937845



Stunningly composed Christmas bag carrying photo shots!


----------



## Katinahat

Tonimichelle said:


> Mulberry Belted Bayswater in rust today.
> View attachment 4934838


Love Mulberry and love this bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Christmas Day double bag carry! 

Mulberry Lily in oak NVT to lunch.



Plus Loewe Basket bag to carry the  gifts!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Katinahat 
Thank you! And I'm loving your brown and tan tones together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I thought that my daughter's brown/tan homemade concoction looked great with my brown Alma BB.


----------



## Monz1987

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 4933410


Wow, what a BEAUTY! I would love to find a furry bal bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought that my daughter's brown/tan homemade concoction looked great with my brown Alma BB.
> View attachment 4938249



Beautiful bag! Beautiful pic!    And that cake!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag! Beautiful pic!    And that cake!!!


Thank you sweet Jen!!!


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought that my daughter's brown/tan homemade concoction looked great with my brown Alma BB.
> View attachment 4938249


Beautiful combo, your daughters cake looks amazingly delicious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Beautiful combo, your daughters cake looks amazingly delicious.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> Stunningly composed Christmas bag carrying photo shots!


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought that my daughter's brown/tan homemade concoction looked great with my brown Alma BB.
> View attachment 4938249


Next she needs to try a checkered inside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Next she needs to try a checkered inside!


I will tell her that!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Stonewashed Espresso MAM '09


----------



## southernbelle43

Shelby33 said:


> RM Stonewashed Espresso MAM '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939179


That is so pretty!


----------



## Shelby33

southernbelle43 said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink Frame bag.


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink Frame bag.
> View attachment 4939836


what a gorgeous pink! you make me want to check out Frame bags too.


----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Chocolate selene


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink Frame bag.
> View attachment 4939836



Your furry charm makes your picture sing with sweetness


----------



## songofthesea

beachgirl38 said:


> My new to me Tom Ford Jennifer ❤


How has the Jennifer worn? Do you love it as much as when you first got it? I’m waiting for mine to be delivered on Wednesday-paid full price for it and want to know if it’s worth it...


----------



## JenJBS

My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Seems a bit moody today...


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Seems a bit moody today...
> 
> View attachment 4939951


Same here! Hehe


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Same here! Hehe



HUGS!


----------



## sdkitty

Rebecca Minkoff MAB in Navy....good for rainy day


----------



## myvelouria

RT1 said:


> Balenciaga City Graffiti.
> 
> View attachment 4903783



hi! i just got this same bag and i love it, however i can’t decipher one of the graffiti tags and i’m going nuts haha. it’s the one on the front right next to the bottom right buckle, underneath the big pink “BAG”. i can’t tell what it says... groovy??


----------



## pmburk

Today, Portland Leather Goods crossbody tote.


----------



## RT1

myvelouria said:


> hi! i just got this same bag and i love it, however i can’t decipher one of the graffiti tags and i’m going nuts haha. it’s the one on the front right next to the bottom right buckle, underneath the big pink “BAG”. i can’t tell what it says... groovy??


This one?
I can’t decipher it either.    Have no idea?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Seems a bit moody today...
> 
> View attachment 4939951


Always so cool and slick!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Always so cool and slick!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready for 12.31 with a colorful bag. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for 12.31 with a colorful bag. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!
> View attachment 4940627



Such a fun bag!


----------



## missconvy

RT1 said:


> This one?
> I can’t decipher it either.    Have no idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940531


I’ve been staring at this for 20 min. Lol. Nothing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun bag!


Thank you JenJBS!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

missconvy said:


> I’ve been staring at this for 20 min. Lol. Nothing.


Could it be 'gravy'?? But perhaps I'm just hungry...


----------



## Dextersmom

Picking up an acai bowl with my Gold Evelyne.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought that my daughter's brown/tan homemade concoction looked great with my brown Alma BB.
> View attachment 4938249



Oooh, yummy!  I want a piece! I imagine there is none left by now.  That would be the case at my house for sure.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for 12.31 with a colorful bag. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!
> View attachment 4940627



Such a fun bag! Made me smile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Such a fun bag! Made me smile.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Oooh, yummy!  I want a piece! I imagine there is none left by now.  That would be the case at my house for sure.


Thank you and you got that right!


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Picking up an acai bowl with my Gold Evelyne.


You always choose the prettiest handbags.   
I LOVE your choices.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for 12.31 with a colorful bag. I'm ready for 2020 to be over!!!
> View attachment 4940627


Outstanding, Fun, Beautiful bag here...Sunshine Mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Picking up an acai bowl with my Gold Evelyne.



Your Evelyne looks especially good (golden ) in the sunlight!   Hope you are having a good holiday week .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Picking up an acai bowl with my Gold Evelyne.


Fabulous bag especially in this gorgeous light!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Outstanding, Fun, Beautiful bag here...Sunshine Mama!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Fabulous bag especially in this gorgeous light!
> @Iamminda @RT1
> 
> Thank you all so much. This Evelyne is so soft and squishy and I love it.
> PS.  I don't know if something glitchy is happening with everyone... but I tried to multi quote your messages to no avail.


----------



## coolmelondew

brought my Mulberry Alexa for the last working day in 2020. time to kick off year end celebrations!


----------



## Monz1987

2005 Balenciaga City in Caramel


----------



## missconvy

IntheOcean said:


> Could it be 'gravy'?? But perhaps I'm just hungry...


*whispers* I didn’t want to be the one to tell them their bag says gravy haha. Jk


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> This one?
> I can’t decipher it either.    Have no idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940531


This is driving me a bit nuts too now! DH says “grenvy” that’s not a word! I’ve even tried google translate   If anyone goes into a Balenciaga boutique please ask and let us know!


----------



## muchstuff

Tonimichelle said:


> This is driving me a bit nuts too now! DH says “grenvy” that’s not a word! I’ve even tried google translate   If anyone goes into a Balenciaga boutique please ask and let us know!


First and last letter look the same to me?


----------



## Tonimichelle

muchstuff said:


> First and last letter look the same to me?


Oooh you’re right! They do!


----------



## justso

My beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> This one?
> I can’t decipher it either.    Have no idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940531


To me, it looks like Yre nvy..."your envy"


----------



## indiaink

Sunshine mama said:


> To me, it looks like Yre nvy..."your envy"


That's it.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bucket bag today.


----------



## Jereni

My holy grail, perfectly beautiful gray-brown Fendi peekaboo - with a new lil friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Balenciaga bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4941673


Such a squishy darling!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> My holy grail, perfectly beautiful gray-brown Fendi peekaboo - with a new lil friend.
> 
> View attachment 4941702


I love this bag, and the mini is sooo cute with it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink Petit Sac Plat with some cheesecake.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a squishy darling!



Thank you!    It really is! So squishy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Petit Sac Plat with some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941934



I can't decide if the bag or cake is cuter! But that cake...   Your pics are always so lovely!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Petit Sac Plat with some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941934


Now I want Cheesecake....hmmm...one more hour of work and then home....but not to cheesecake...*sigh*


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939932
> 
> Chocolate selene


Oh, my! This is beautiful! If only there was more of this leather!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Jereni said:


> My holy grail, perfectly beautiful gray-brown Fendi peekaboo - with a new lil friend.
> 
> View attachment 4941702



Love this!!!



samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! This is beautiful! If only there was more of this leather!


Thank you! I just got it preloved so never say never!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag, and the mini is sooo cute with it!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Matinee


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink Frame bag.
> View attachment 4939836


Gorgeous pink bag!!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Petit Sac Plat with some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941934


You have the loveliest bags and create stunning pictures. I want the cheese cake and the bag!! 

Were you out somewhere nice! I’m jealous of that too - can’t remember when I was last allowed out!!


----------



## Katinahat

Just carrying my mini amberley in the house for our family lockdown New Years Eve celebrations.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Petit Sac Plat with some cheesecake.
> View attachment 4941934


Did you see Celine’s new bag that looks like this? I thought of you haha


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Massaccesi Aphrodite


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Did you see Celine’s new bag that looks like this? I thought of you haha


Hahaha thank you!
I actually like the one down below. But I think I'm good with the  rectangular mini bags I currently have for now.


----------



## miknarth

Picking up party hats and horns for our at-home celebration tonight. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Nibb

Nero Cabat, Happy New Year!  +


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4943081
> 
> Nero Cabat, Happy New Year!  +


This is so gorgeous, just like its owner.      Happy New Year to you and DH and the furkids.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> This is so gorgeous, just like its owner.      Happy New Year to you and DH and the furkids.


A special Happy New Year to you my friend.


----------



## TotinScience

It was a tough year to get through, but we made it! A gift from my mom to her scientist daughter to commemorate this very important year .


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha thank you!
> I actually like the one down below. But I think I'm good with the  rectangular mini bags I currently have for now.
> View attachment 4942680


Ooo I like that one much better than the one I saw!


----------



## missconvy

On our way to breakfast this cold morning


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Just carrying my mini amberley in the house for our family lockdown New Years Eve celebrations.
> 
> View attachment 4942592


This is a lovely Mulberry. Big fan of the lock/hardware.



Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha thank you!
> I actually like the one down below. But I think I'm good with the  rectangular mini bags I currently have for now.
> View attachment 4942680



Wow I am not normally hugely into the Celine triomphe pattern but for some reason I love this!


----------



## Samia

I have not posted here in years!
came on today and felt like doing it. Carrying my speedy25 as it’s easy to wipe down after a trip outside these days


----------



## Katinahat

Continuing carrying a bag at home for a lockdown New Year’s Day family meal. This time Mulberry Lily.


----------



## JenJBS

This seemed like a fun bag to carry to start the new year and my my hair trimmed.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

massaccesi aphrodite


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This seemed like a fun bag to carry to start the new year and my my hair trimmed.
> 
> View attachment 4943832


Pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Narnanz

When the only place to put your bag is in the dog bed.


----------



## Venessa84

Happy New Year to all my TPFers!!


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> It was a tough year to get through, but we made it! A gift from my mom to her scientist daughter to commemorate this very important year .


Cuteness overload  And that tiny little bag the rat is carrying, OMG


Samia said:


> I have not posted here in years!
> came on today and felt like doing it. Carrying my speedy25 as it’s easy to wipe down after a trip outside these days
> View attachment 4943747


What a beautiful photo! Welcome back


----------



## Samia

IntheOcean said:


> Cuteness overload  And that tiny little bag the rat is carrying, OMG
> 
> What a beautiful photo! Welcome back


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Venessa84 said:


> Happy New Year to all my TPFers!!
> 
> View attachment 4943866


Omg your pup is adorable!!


----------



## Venessa84

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg your pup is adorable!!



Thank you sweetie! She’s an old lady now...she’ll be 14 next month.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today.


----------



## Danzie89

TotinScience said:


> It was a tough year to get through, but we made it! A gift from my mom to her scientist daughter to commemorate this very important year .



I bought the Tory Burch “Rita the rat” flats and they’re my favorite!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## coolmelondew

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4944682


the rainbow hardware is so cool!


----------



## coolmelondew

starting 2021 with my Aspinal of London Trunk bag. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## JenJBS

coolmelondew said:


> the rainbow hardware is so cool!



Thank you!    Agreed!


----------



## JenJBS

coolmelondew said:


> starting 2021 with my Aspinal of London Trunk bag. Happy New Year to all!
> 
> View attachment 4945069



Such a great bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy New Year .  Out on a quick errand with my new Cassie (late to joining the Cassie club but I now get why this cutie is such a popular bag).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year .  Out on a quick errand with my new Cassie (late to joining the Cassie club but I now get why this cutie is such a popular bag).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945186


Love it with your new twilly! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it with your new twilly! ❤



Thanks so much, my bag twin


----------



## Jereni

Oldie but a goodie today - Proenza Schouler PS1 chain wallet in smoke. 




I really need a better camera


----------



## IntheOcean

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4944870


Oh my!  Such a wonderful shade of blue.


Jereni said:


> Oldie but a goodie today - Proenza Schouler PS1 chain wallet in smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4945601
> 
> 
> I really need a better camera


Nice to see a Proenza bag. Very pretty WOC.  They used to be so popular!


----------



## snark crackle pop

The only bag I’ve used in the last 6 months is my Lululemon Everywhere Belt Bag  SOS.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coolmelondew said:


> starting 2021 with my Aspinal of London Trunk bag. Happy New Year to all!
> 
> View attachment 4945069


Oh my goodness !!! Love this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year .  Out on a quick errand with my new Cassie (late to joining the Cassie club but I now get why this cutie is such a popular bag).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945186


Congrats IM! Your new Cassie is a cutie,  especially with the lovely bandeau!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a great bag!


I totally agree!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB today.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year .  Out on a quick errand with my new Cassie (late to joining the Cassie club but I now get why this cutie is such a popular bag).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945186



Pretty bag!    Love the twilly you added!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB today.
> View attachment 4945700



Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!  These companies should hire you to photograph their bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!  These companies should hire you to photograph their bags.


I agree!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  This was the first time I tied a bandeau on a purse handle — could use some lessons from SSSM and others.



Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats IM! Your new Cassie is a cutie,  especially with the lovely bandeau!






JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag!    Love the twilly you added!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!  Beautiful pic!  These companies should hire you to photograph their bags.



Thank you!!!


BeachBagGal said:


> I agree!


Thank you!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Not really going anywhere today, just playing with my BVs...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Not really going anywhere today, just playing with my BVs...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946011


Nice toys you have there.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year .  Out on a quick errand with my new Cassie (late to joining the Cassie club but I now get why this cutie is such a popular bag).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945186


Such a classic and cute bag, IM and your twilly is dreamy.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Such a classic and cute bag, IM and your twilly is dreamy.



Thank you sweet DM .  Wishing you a nice first week of January


----------



## Yuki85

First day back in the office after my maternity leave!!!


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> First day back in the office after my maternity leave!!!


Love your purse charm! Is that Hermes?


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> Love your purse charm! Is that Hermes?


 
the charm is from leather prince on Etsy☺️


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> the charm is from leather prince on Etsy☺


Wonderful! In my price range. Off to look! Thanks!


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> Wonderful! In my price range. Off to look! Thanks!


Yes, in my price range as well because I don’t wanna to pay hundred of dollars just for a charm  
You can ask them to customize it for you!!


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

*Carrying this TV bag today. *


----------



## IntheOcean

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> *Carrying this TV bag today. *


I think this bag is the best example of awesome meets super quirky!   What's inside and what brand is it?


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

IntheOcean said:


> I think this bag is the best example of awesome meets super quirky!   What's inside and what brand is it?


Inside is my wallet, phone, charger, hand sanitizer.
I'm from the Philippines and since the pandemic I've been supporting local designers and small businesses. It is from a local designer named Zarah Juan.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kam1ya_kaoru said:


> *Carrying this TV bag today. *


That is soooo cool!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4946725


Oh my goodness! What a beauty!


----------



## l.ch.

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4944870


This color!


----------



## l.ch.

My new Kassl Editions pouch, that I bought to satisfy the itch to buy a BV pouch, without the price tag. So glad I did, because I no longer desire a BV!
after using it for the first time today, I am reassured that my instinct was right: it’s super impractical and difficult for me to pull off!
The downside is that I cannot return it now, since I used it... oh, well..


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Oh my goodness! What a beauty!



Thank you!   I think BV's MonaLisa is the perfect purple for a purse, and love the Campana style!


----------



## indiaink

l.ch. said:


> My new Kassl Editions pouch, that I bought to satisfy the itch to buy a BV pouch, without the price tag. So glad I did, because I no longer desire a BV!
> after using it for the first time today, I am reassured that my instinct was right: it’s super impractical and difficult for me to pull off!
> The downside is that I cannot return it now, since I used it... oh, well..
> View attachment 4946786


That's nylon?


----------



## l.ch.

indiaink said:


> That's nylon?


It’s coated canvas...


----------



## indiaink

l.ch. said:


> It’s coated canvas...


Thank you. Initially I thought the BV pouch was impractical, but - I was able to get a BV Lambskin pouch at a pretty good price, and it's TDF. I can't explain it any other way except to say that it feels like it loves you, the way it drapes over your arm and how easy it is to carry. No, one wouldn't carry it every darn day, but it works other days... 

ETA: If the idea of the leather pouch intrigues you at all, it's worth trying to find one on the secondary market now that they've been out a while. This is the  *only* Daniel Lee design that I care about; otherwise "New" BV is 'dead' to me.


----------



## l.ch.

indiaink said:


> Thank you. Initially I thought the BV pouch was impractical, but - I was able to get a BV Lambskin pouch at a pretty good price, and it's TDF. I can't explain it any other way except to say that it feels like it loves you, the way it drapes over your arm and how easy it is to carry. No, one wouldn't carry it every darn day, but it works other days...
> 
> ETA: If the idea of the leather pouch intrigues you at all, it's worth trying to find one on the secondary market now that they've been out a while. This is the  *only* Daniel Lee design that I care about; otherwise "New" BV is 'dead' to me.


Thank you so much for the tip! Glad that you found one that you love! I understand that leather behaves differently than coated canvas... 
I’m too scared though to buy second hand (with all the horror stories about fakes etc.). Where I live, reputable sellers like fashionphile are a hassle to order from...
And after my experience with this one, even second hand is a lot of money for a bag, that I won’t probably use... it’s ok, lesson learned, I will try to enjoy this as much as I can, knowing I will never look cool or edgy or fashionable...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still in my city, can't even think about switching out !!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in my city, can't even think about switching out !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947058


Beautiful, as you are!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> Beautiful, as you are!


Thank you sweet friend !!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in my city, can't even think about switching out !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947058


I think many of us here totally get it! When you're so in love with the bag you really don't want to carry anything else. Gorgeous City!


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> I think many of us here totally get it! When you're so in love with the bag you really don't want to carry anything else. Gorgeous City!


Thank you so much !!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in my city, can't even think about switching out !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947058





Me too!! (The teal one)


----------



## Jereni

Polene Numero Un Nano today.




Lol this outfit looks less western in person...


----------



## Dmurphy1

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4947316
> 
> Me too!! (The teal one)


Two beauties, love them !!


----------



## dyyong

Vintage Gucci Sherry Line is accompanying me to return “something “ in the baggy bag to NM and bringing another goodie home


----------



## RT1

Jereni said:


> Polene Numero Un Nano today.
> 
> View attachment 4947693
> 
> 
> Lol this outfit looks less western in person...


Looks great on you!


----------



## BagLady14

LV Rivoli


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Dmurphy1 said:


> Two beauties, love them !!


Thank you!!


----------



## tatertot

Using my trusty LV mon mono Speedy 40 with added strap today   This bag was a Christmas gift years ago from hubby and it's worn in so beautifully over the years. Love the LV canvas!


----------



## topglamchic

Celine phantom cabas (croc embossed).


----------



## Shelby33

Glazed espresso Morning After Bag RM 07. Cat is looking at me the same way my kids do when I take pictures of my bag and they say "Seriously?"


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed espresso Morning After Bag RM 07. Cat is looking at me the same way my kids do when I take pictures of my bag and they say "Seriously?"
> View attachment 4948780



Pretty Kitty! My cats give me that same look!


----------



## Dextersmom

I moved in to my Rock my Shoulder flap today.


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed espresso Morning After Bag RM 07. Cat is looking at me the same way my kids do when I take pictures of my bag and they say "Seriously?"
> View attachment 4948780


I think your kitty is more gorgeous than the bag, sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> I think your kitty is more gorgeous than the bag, sorry!


So does she!!!


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> I moved in to my Rock my Shoulder flap today.


That bag looks lovely on you!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I moved in to my Rock my Shoulder flap today.



Lovely look DM  — your shawl goes so well with the rest of your outfit.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely look DM  — your shawl goes so well with the rest of your outfit.


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> That bag looks lovely on you!!!!


You are too kind, RT1.


----------



## girlabouttownx

oschofief said:


> Started cycling over the last few months and I have to say my Aspinal bag looked super cute on the back of the bike today.
> 
> Don't worry it was definitely secured!!
> 
> View attachment 4770218





oschofief said:


> Started cycling over the last few months and I have to say my Aspinal bag looked super cute on the back of the bike today.
> 
> Don't worry it was definitely secured!!
> 
> View attachment 4770218


Beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Narnanz

hey...has anyone seen @Miss_Dawn  and @Sparkletastic and @Addicted to bags  lately......just wondering.
Hoping they are ok.


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4946725


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Narnanz said:


> hey...has anyone seen @Miss_Dawn  and @Sparkletastic and @Addicted to bags  lately......just wondering.
> Hoping they are ok.



That’s very sweet of you. I’m okay, just adjusting to motherhood! I haven’t bought a bag since April I think!  Are you well?


----------



## Narnanz

Miss_Dawn said:


> That’s very sweet of you. I’m okay, just adjusting to motherhood! I haven’t bought a bag since April I think!  Are you well?


oh lovely..enjoy motherehood.
Im ok...just  a little arthritis in the knee which is currently the size of a cantaloupe...and a sprained hand. Just doing too much.
And Ive bought way to many bags...almost need an intervention...Almost!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> hey...has anyone seen @Miss_Dawn  and @Sparkletastic and @Addicted to bags  lately......just wondering.
> Hoping they are ok.


I'm here   
Doing well, thanks for your concern Naranz. I'm only occasionally looking in nowadays.

Hi everybody. Hope everyone is doing well and thank goodness it's 2021!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I moved in to my Rock my Shoulder flap today.


Love this bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Polene Numero Un Nano today.
> 
> View attachment 4947693
> 
> 
> Lol this outfit looks less western in person...


So cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still in my city, can't even think about switching out !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947058


Love this combo!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4946725


Gorgeous!!! How many purple bags do you have???


----------



## Sunshine mama

This circle bag.


----------



## indiaink

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag.
> View attachment 4950125


Is that Coach ...? It is very elegant and clean,  it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

indiaink said:


> Is that Coach ...? It is very elegant and clean,  it!


Thank you. Yes it is a Coach bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag.
> View attachment 4950125


So beautiful SSSSM


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!! How many purple bags do you have???



Thank you!   7 that I would call true purples. 2 that are more magenta. And I just let go of 2 berry colored bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful SSSSM


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag.
> View attachment 4950125



So pretty!  And I love the round fan in the background echoing the round bag. Excellent pic!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! It looks great on you!


Thank you, sweet  mama.


----------



## JenJBS

My Botegga Veneta Nodini.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A Pollini I hand painted...it originally was camel.


----------



## afroken

I wore this green beauty today because obviously I can’t wait for spring already 

Massaccesi Clio


----------



## salady

Shelby33 said:


> Glazed espresso Morning After Bag RM 07. Cat is looking at me the same way my kids do when I take pictures of my bag and they say "Seriously?"
> View attachment 4948780



beautiful


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> I wore this green beauty today because obviously I can’t wait for spring already
> 
> Massaccesi Clio
> 
> View attachment 4950367



This is a great color any time of the year!


----------



## Shelby33

salady said:


> beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A Pollini I hand painted...it originally was camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950340
> View attachment 4950341
> View attachment 4950342


I love the color combination.


----------



## Lake Effect

My love of vintage Coach! The red Pocket Bag is from circa '90. Aside from some fading, is was like new when I bought it a few years ago. I haven't used it in ages. The color is so saturated! The British Tan Letter Brief was actually made in the NYC factory in the '80s. I really enjoyed refurbishing it last year.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I

I didn't realize their similar proportions until I lined them up for this pic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love the color combination.


Thanks! It arrived from a seller with unexpected flaking leather, so it sat unused for over a year. I figured “why not” and am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RT1

Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


Great colour, what leather is that?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Great colour, what leather is that?


Clemence leather.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Clemence leather.


Looks a little different than my clemence bags, I guess because of the colour.


----------



## Dmurphy1

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


Absolutely GORGEOUS  !!!!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS  !!!!


Thank you so much, my dear friend.  
That means a lot to me coming from you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I carried this yesterday and I will carry it today as well! 2 days in a row!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


I want some spice too LOL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> A Pollini I hand painted...it originally was camel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950340
> View attachment 4950341
> View attachment 4950342


Awesome!!!


----------



## missconvy

I’m in a Fanny pack mood for our coffee run.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> I’m in a Fanny pack mood for our coffee run.
> 
> View attachment 4952075


I really like all the color combo!!


----------



## RT1

missconvy said:


> I’m in a Fanny pack mood for our coffee run.
> 
> View attachment 4952075


You look so cool in this picture!


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


Great color!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I carried this yesterday and I will carry it today as well! 2 days in a row!!!
> View attachment 4952061



I never tire of seeing this bag!    Especially with how well you photograph it!


----------



## Shelby33

Not waiting for Spring.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Not waiting for Spring.
> View attachment 4952360



I really like the color of your bag _and _your car.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I really like the color of your bag _and _your car.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I never tire of seeing this bag!    Especially with how well you photograph it!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag today.    This brand is seriously underrated.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bag today.    This brand is seriously underrated.
> 
> View attachment 4952447



What type of leather is that? It seems to have an interesting texture?


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


This looks more like chevre. Love that color! I'm a sucker for orange bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bag today.    This brand is seriously underrated.
> 
> View attachment 4952447


Love this color! Such a deep black. Is this their peppercorn color?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> What type of leather is that? It seems to have an interesting texture?



They just say high quality, full grain leather with a beeswax and hot oil finish. I'm guessing bovine. No way I believe it's lamb. And doesn't feel like goatskin either. The finish must be what gives it the unusual texture. And it's saddle stitched, to make the seams strong.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Love this color! Such a deep black. Is this their peppercorn color?



Thank you!    Yes, it is.


----------



## sdkitty

Bal City


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> They just say high quality, full grain leather with a beeswax and hot oil finish. I'm guessing bovine. No way I believe it's lamb. And doesn't feel like goatskin either. The finish must be what gives it the unusual texture. And it's saddle stitched, to make the seams strong.


Must be the oil / wax finish! Very unique and different! Enjoy your bag for years to come!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Must be the oil / wax finish! Very unique and different! Enjoy your bag for years to come!



Thank you!    I don't doubt I will. Any update on your special order bag? Or just a waiting game now?


----------



## snibor

Rose Gold Metallic Swing by Rebecca Minkoff. Hard to capture the true color.


----------



## Beauty2c

BagLady14 said:


> LV Rivoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947923


Your vachetta looks great.  My Rivoli is hiding in the closet and has not tanned at all since I have not been out much this last year.


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> Rose Gold Metallic Swing by Rebecca Minkoff. Hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952514



Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like all the color combo!!


I was feeling quite put together for once so I had to capture a pic lol. 


RT1 said:


> You look so cool in this picture!


Awww thank you


----------



## Jereni

Wore this for my shopping errands today, with my silk Kate Spade scarf.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> Wore this for my shopping errands today, with my silk Kate Spade scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4952786


Bag twins!  Is the color Argilla?


----------



## Venessa84

Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon


----------



## IntheOcean

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon
> 
> View attachment 4952934
> View attachment 4952935


Stunning color!


----------



## Venessa84

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning color!



Thank you!!


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> Bag twins!  Is the color Argilla?



Yay for bag twins! Yes it is Argilla. This bag is indestructible, I love it.


----------



## RT1

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon
> 
> View attachment 4952934
> View attachment 4952935


This is absolutely a phenomenal color!     
Love the changes it makes in different lighting.
Soo very pretty!!!


----------



## houseof999

I've been in my Portland leather Goods tote for a week now! The Bluebell color is just lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon
> 
> View attachment 4952934
> View attachment 4952935



The color is tdf! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## gattodiparigi

Venessa84 said:


> Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon
> 
> View attachment 4952934
> View attachment 4952935


This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## llaga22




----------



## Jereni

Chloe today. This bag is so tiny and barely functional but dang it’s cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Chloe today. This bag is so tiny and barely functional but dang it’s cute.
> 
> View attachment 4953102



So cute!
Isn't cute a function???


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> Yay for bag twins! Yes it is Argilla. This bag is indestructible, I love it.


Same! I haven't carried mine for months, though. Bad weather, hand sanitizer everywhere  But it's such a beauty. I'm very happy I got one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4952632


Toooooo cutteeeeee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Rose Gold Metallic Swing by Rebecca Minkoff. Hard to capture the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952514


Such pretty color!!


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Such pretty color!!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> Isn't cute a function???



If it's not, it needs to be!


----------



## Iamminda

This color is too gorgeous for words — absolutely amazing 



Venessa84 said:


> Date night with my Chanel unicorn/ chameleon
> 
> View attachment 4952934
> View attachment 4952935


----------



## dyyong

Couple days ago


----------



## Venessa84

RT1 said:


> This is absolutely a phenomenal color!
> Love the changes it makes in different lighting.
> Soo very pretty!!!





JenJBS said:


> The color is tdf! Absolutely stunning!





gattodiparigi said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> This color is too gorgeous for words — absolutely amazing



Thank you all so much! Love everything about the color on this bag.


----------



## DearJoy

Matt & Nat vegan leather backpack. Also my everyday work bag for 4 years.


----------



## missconvy

New to me Coach Cassie on the way to the grocery store.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Chloe today. This bag is so tiny and barely functional but dang it’s cute.
> 
> View attachment 4953102


Love the coat!!! Cute bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

11hr round-trip day trip behind me and my 2jours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I haven't worn it for the longest time, so I just felt like using this Pochette Accessoires in amarante today.


----------



## Samia

A old favorite Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## BowieFan1971

For my birthday bag, I choose this one! I rehabbed it myself...she’s such a cutie!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't worn it for the longest time, so I just felt like using this Pochette Accessoires in amarante today.
> View attachment 4953615



Beautiful bag!    That scarf is so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> For my birthday bag, I choose this one! I rehabbed it myself...she’s such a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954058


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!    That scarf is so pretty!


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Having posted my disappointment with a defective bag I received last week from a little known company, I wanted to post something more positive. I originally posted this last April, but lots of folks don't go back and read older posts. It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. Nearly every tote I see in every brand is at least 13-14 inches in width and 11-12 inches in height. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. It is 9 wide by 12 high by 4 in depth.  The unlined suede interior has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged.. He also offers it in cowhide as well. The buffalo grain is gorgeous. It reminds me of bubble lamb in texture.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.
I sometimes tire of my gorgeous, soft, luxurious bags and long for a good old "comfy." I have especially felt that way during the pandemic. So here it is:


----------



## indiaink

Bottega Veneta Blue Pouch ...


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta Blue Pouch ...
> 
> View attachment 4954316


Outstanding, my dear friend.


----------



## Kimbashop

This 2003 Balenciaga beauty


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> This 2003 Balenciaga beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954451


OK, now I’m officially jealous of you!


----------



## JenJBS

My Aspinal of London trunk bag today.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> This 2003 Balenciaga beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954451


Sigh, they sure don't make them like this anymore!


----------



## missconvy

southernbelle43 said:


> Having posted my disappointment with a defective bag I received last week from a little known company, I wanted to post something more positive. I originally posted this last April, but lots of folks don't go back and read older posts. It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. Nearly every tote I see in every brand is at least 13-14 inches in width and 11-12 inches in height. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. It is 9 wide by 12 high by 4 in depth.  The unlined suede interior has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged.. He also offers it in cowhide as well. The buffalo grain is gorgeous. It reminds me of bubble lamb in texture.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.
> I sometimes tire of my gorgeous, soft, luxurious bags and long for a good old "comfy." I have especially felt that way during the pandemic. So here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4954265
> View attachment 4954266


It’s lovely. Looks so soft. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

New year, new purchase! Bringing it out for the first time and it’s a sleek size, lightweight too!


----------



## OCMomof3

Celine small Big Bag in black. Such a beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> OK, now I’m officially jealous of you!


You have lots of lovelies yourself!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Sigh, they sure don't make them like this anymore!


Every time I pull it out to use I am amazed at the quality of this leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Sling bag by The Row...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Sling bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4954712


Yum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Having posted my disappointment with a defective bag I received last week from a little known company, I wanted to post something more positive. I originally posted this last April, but lots of folks don't go back and read older posts. It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. Nearly every tote I see in every brand is at least 13-14 inches in width and 11-12 inches in height. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. It is 9 wide by 12 high by 4 in depth.  The unlined suede interior has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged.. He also offers it in cowhide as well. The buffalo grain is gorgeous. It reminds me of bubble lamb in texture.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.
> I sometimes tire of my gorgeous, soft, luxurious bags and long for a good old "comfy." I have especially felt that way during the pandemic. So here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4954265
> View attachment 4954266


Thank you for the explanation! Now I want one LOL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Aspinal of London trunk bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4954516


Love this one so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Finally decided to wear a fabric bag. 
I had not worn it during the pandemic, but I realized that since I wear my coat all the time,  why can't I wear my fabric bag?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Sling bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4954712


goodness. That looks delicious.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally decided to wear a fabric bag.
> I had not worn it during the pandemic, but I realized that since I wear my coat all the time,  why can't I wear my fabric bag?
> View attachment 4955108


Oh Yes, this is so pretty.      
I love everything about this beauty!


----------



## Tonimichelle

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


Yay! Congratulations! She is gorgeous


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally decided to wear a fabric bag.
> I had not worn it during the pandemic, but I realized that since I wear my coat all the time,  why can't I wear my fabric bag?
> View attachment 4955108


Why not...a classic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> Oh Yes, this is so pretty.
> I love everything about this beauty!


Thank you RT1!!!


----------



## carterazo

Carried her over the weekend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've been carrying my Dooney Colette shopper (purchased July, 2011) since October 12, 2020. I'm trying to carry her exclusively for 2021. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. I can access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces. It's her 3 month "carry-versary"  today so I thought I'd post a pic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying my Dooney Colette shopper (purchased July, 2011) since October 12, 2020. I'm trying to carry her exclusively for 2021. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. I can access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces. It's her 3 month "carry-versary"  today so I thought I'd post a pic.
> View attachment 4955341


   
Such a RED red!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Carried her over the weekend.


This is such a classy bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a RED red!!!


 Thanks SM!  

Her red color makes me so happy!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Sling bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4954712



This one looks so yummy and delectable  (yes, food related adjectives but they definitely apply to this beauty),


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying my Dooney Colette shopper (purchased July, 2011) since October 12, 2020. I'm trying to carry her exclusively for 2021. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. I can access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces. It's her 3 month "carry-versary"  today so I thought I'd post a pic.
> View attachment 4955341



You're baaack!!! I'm so glad to see you!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a classy bag!



Thank you!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally decided to wear a fabric bag.
> I had not worn it during the pandemic, but I realized that since I wear my coat all the time,  why can't I wear my fabric bag?
> View attachment 4955108


She looks so special, congrats on this beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

I love this gorgeous bag C — so elegant and classy (I really wish I could have made this style work for me because I totally love the look of it).



carterazo said:


> Carried her over the weekend.




Big WELCOME BACK RN  — it’s so good to see you and your red beauty here again, you have been missed a ton. Love the beautiful leather and color of your Colette!!! Great scarf and charm as well. Happy Carry-versary to her.....and really wonderful to see your post .



RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying my Dooney Colette shopper (purchased July, 2011) since October 12, 2020. I'm trying to carry her exclusively for 2021. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. I can access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces. It's her 3 month "carry-versary"  today so I thought I'd post a pic.
> View attachment 4955341


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally decided to wear a fabric bag.
> I had not worn it during the pandemic, but I realized that since I wear my coat all the time,  why can't I wear my fabric bag?
> View attachment 4955108


Stunning beauty, SM.


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I've been carrying my Dooney Colette shopper (purchased July, 2011) since October 12, 2020. I'm trying to carry her exclusively for 2021. Colette has been great to carry, especially since I lightened the contents. I can access my phone, wallet, sanitizer, etc without taking it off my shoulder or sitting it down on surfaces. It's her 3 month "carry-versary"  today so I thought I'd post a pic.
> View attachment 4955341


What a fabulous daily bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Big WELCOME BACK RN  — it’s so good to see you and your red beauty here again, you have been missed a ton. Love the beautiful leather and color of your Colette!!! Great scarf and charm as well. Happy Carry-versary to her.....and really wonderful to see your post .






Dextersmom said:


> What a fabulous daily bag.



Thank you Minda and DM!  It's great to be back!  
Colette and I just came back from a (too long!) walk. It wasn't that far really, 0.8 miles each way, but the way there was mostly downhill, so the way back was mostly uphill!  Colette wanted to go farther but I told her unless she can carry me, we're going HOME.


----------



## Yuki85

My Hermès and my food bag (IKEA) joining me in my office. 
The price difference is insane


----------



## topglamchic

Gucci socks and Chanel o-case


----------



## Lake Effect

I brought this to the office this week. Coach Hampton's Busuiness Tote from 2008.


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Carrying this Mickey lunchbox that I repurposed into a handbag and customized myself.... because why not....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
full view


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash MAM
03 Emerald Green Bal MU bag peeking out


----------



## Narnanz

Getting ready for staff do tonight so decided to up my bag game and use the Bal.


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> Getting ready for staff do tonight so decided to up my bag game and use the Bal.
> View attachment 4956637


Lovely green! Do you know the official color?


----------



## Narnanz

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely green! Do you know the official color?


Its emerald. ..just a bit faded now.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Its emerald. ..just a bit faded now.


Is to possible to see the tag front? Or can you tell me what season it's from?


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Getting ready for staff do tonight so decided to up my bag game and use the Bal.
> View attachment 4956637



Bal is always a good option when we need to up our bag game.


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Is to possible to see the tag front? Or can you tell me what season it's from?


----------



## HavPlenty

Found this wallet at outlet to match my purse. Rocking both today. Gucci GG Supreme Bees Tote.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4956735


Thanks. The pic of your bag looks like a faded 06 sapin rather than emerald but it's always tough to tell from pics, must be the light.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Thanks. The pic of your bag looks like a faded 06 sapin rather than emerald but it's always tough to tell from pics, must be the light.


Its awful weather here so the light is crap. I can never seem to get a good true photo of the colour. We thought it was emerald when we got it authenticated.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Its awful weather here so the light is crap. I can never seem to get a good true photo of the colour. We thought it was emerald when we got it authenticated.


There you go, thanks! I have a really tough time trying to get colour right when I take pics with my iPhone. It will suddenly change the colour as I'm focusing sometimes. I should really either learn how to use it well or pull out my SLR.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> There you go, thanks! I have a really tough time trying to get colour right when I take pics with my iPhone. It will suddenly change the colour as I'm focusing sometimes. I should really either learn how to use it well or pull out my SLR.


same


----------



## pmburk

Today, Portland Leather Goods large tote.


----------



## topglamchic

Mcm backpack.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> There you go, thanks! I have a really tough time trying to get colour right when I take pics with my iPhone. It will suddenly change the colour as I'm focusing sometimes. I should really either learn how to use it well or pull out my SLR.



I stopped using my phone to take pics as it never seemed to get the color right, so I'm now using my new I-Pad which is synched to my computer and phone.
The pictures come out true to life on the I-Pad.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Chow chow pouch and actual chow chows!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in this bag  can never get a true colour shot of her.


----------



## afroken

Been wearing this Fendi Spy hobo for the past few days. Like many purse lovers here, I was enamoured with the Spy in the 2000s, but the price was wayyy out of my range. I purchased a look-alike canvas purse from H&M and wore that one to death. Gradually I forgot about this bag until I came across the posting from a tpfer and the rest is history:




The tpfer did a great job restoring this bag and it looked to be in a like-new condition when it reached me. Just look at that smooshy leather 

Btw, does anyone know whether this colour is honey or cognac? The listing put the colour as cognac but it looks more like honey in pictures online.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> There you go, thanks! I have a really tough time trying to get colour right when I take pics with my iPhone. It will suddenly change the colour as I'm focusing sometimes. I should really either learn how to use it well or pull out my SLR.


Someone told me that the iPhone “averages” colors which is why it is so hard to get accuracy. Makes sense.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone told me that the iPhone “averages” colors which is why it is so hard to get accuracy. Makes sense.


I would say Samsung does as well


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Still in this bag  can never get a true colour shot of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957667
> View attachment 4957668



It beautiful! Nice pics!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Been wearing this Fendi Spy hobo for the past few days. Like many purse lovers here, I was enamoured with the Spy in the 2000s, but the price was wayyy out of my range. I purchased a look-alike canvas purse from H&M and wore that one to death. Gradually I forgot about this bag until I came across the posting from a tpfer and the rest is history:
> 
> View attachment 4957736
> 
> 
> The tpfer did a great job restoring this bag and it looked to be in a like-new condition when it reached me. Just look at that smooshy leather
> 
> Btw, does anyone know whether this colour is honey or cognac? The listing put the colour as cognac but it looks more like honey in pictures online.


Hmmm, in this light it does look more like a honey colour but outside I thought cognac...


----------



## missconvy

Frye Ella (she got her own Samorga )


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ralph Lauren Black Label doctor’s bag


----------



## roundandround

HavPlenty said:


> Found this wallet at outlet to match my purse. Rocking both today. Gucci GG Supreme Bees Tote.
> 
> View attachment 4956744



I'm a bee lover so this bag catched my attention


----------



## JenJBS

My black Ferragamo satchel today.


----------



## Nibb

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957638
> View attachment 4957639
> View attachment 4957640
> View attachment 4957641
> 
> 
> Chow chow pouch and actual chow chows!


Omg!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Decided I wanted to add some spice to my life today with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951432


Very nice, great color!


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Soho flap bag today.


----------



## missconvy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957638
> View attachment 4957639
> View attachment 4957640
> View attachment 4957641
> 
> 
> Chow chow pouch and actual chow chows!


I’m sorry but you’re mistaken. These are lions or bears or something. 
they’re awfully cute!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## RT1

Shelby, this is perfection right here.


----------



## RT1

Narnanz said:


> Coach Soho flap bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959378



This is such a cool bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> My black Ferragamo satchel today.
> 
> View attachment 4958993


So lovely!   You take really nice pictures of your bags, by the way!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash MAM
> 03 Emerald Green Bal MU bag peeking out
> View attachment 4956579


We are SLG twins! I have the same Emerald 03 Bal MU bag. I love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Its emerald. ..just a bit faded now.


that leather looks divine.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957638
> View attachment 4957639
> View attachment 4957640
> View attachment 4957641
> 
> 
> Chow chow pouch and actual chow chows!


I love all of these chow chows!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My black Ferragamo satchel today.
> 
> View attachment 4958993


Nice photo! I love this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Nice photo! I love this bag.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> So lovely!   You take really nice pictures of your bags, by the way!



Thank you!   So nice to hear my work on my photography is paying off.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Coach Soho flap bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959378



Stunning photo!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC for the weekly grocery store trip. That rainbow hardware...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Sling bag by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 4954712


Love the edge detail, is that the smaller sling?


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> We are SLG twins! I have the same Emerald 03 Bal MU bag. I love it.


It's the best Bal green IMO!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC for the weekly grocery store trip. That rainbow hardware...
> 
> View attachment 4959692


Honestly, that hardware is something else...


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Honestly, that hardware is something else...



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Love the edge detail, is that the smaller sling?


The body is the same size on both but this has the short strap.


----------



## Sarah03

My RP PM! I’ve been using this bag for around 2 weeks.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My RP PM! I’ve been using this bag for around 2 weeks.



Love all the pink goodness


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Love all the pink goodness


Thank you! I couldn’t resist taking a pic since the drink matched my bag


----------



## kandicenicole

In the mood for hot pink + Dior on this warm Saturday in SoCal


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Nibb said:


> Omg!





missconvy said:


> I’m sorry but you’re mistaken. These are lions or bears or something.
> they’re awfully cute!





Kimbashop said:


> I love all of these chow chows!


Thank you! I do love my puppies! 5&9 months old now!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 08


----------



## llaga22

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash MAM
> 03 Emerald Green Bal MU bag peeking out
> View attachment 4956579


I should carry mine soon.


----------



## llaga22

My trusty LV Deauville.


----------



## IntheOcean

kandicenicole said:


> In the mood for hot pink + Dior on this warm Saturday in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960096


Lovely color!


----------



## JenJBS

Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.


----------



## Shelby33

RT1 said:


> Shelby, this is perfection right here.


Thanks!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Longchamp Le Foulonne top handle bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4960871


Does this one get cold with the metal handle and chains?


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Does this one get cold with the metal handle and chains?



No problem with it getting cold. But I've just carried it to church, so it hasn't been in the cold very long.


----------



## samfalstaff

Linea Pelle Angie Satchel


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle Angie Satchel
> View attachment 4961115
> View attachment 4961116



Such a pretty color — kinda remind me of B’s rouge theater.


----------



## C.Ly

My Chanel Fashion Therapy in small


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color — kinda remind me of B’s rouge theater.


Funny you should say that....I just put them together after doing some bag inventory. Very close!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

My go-to bag is a Gérard Darel ! Not luxury but i love it. It can fit si much.
I dream or purchasing a Chloé Marcie ans i need advice please please please! As i am new on the forum i can't write new post


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Please would this ne a major default and would you purchase it anyway
Thanks a lot and sorry it is ont thé right place


----------



## Samia

Toting this big guy to the office today


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle43 said:


> Longchamp Le Foulonne top handle bag.
> View attachment 4960951


----------



## RuedeNesle

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle Angie Satchel
> View attachment 4961115
> View attachment 4961116





C.Ly said:


> My Chanel Fashion Therapy in small
> View attachment 4961243







samfalstaff said:


> Funny you should say that....I just put them together after doing some bag inventory. Very close!
> View attachment 4961321


   
You know it's a good morning when you wake up to all these beautiful red bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Linea Pelle Angie Satchel
> View attachment 4961115
> View attachment 4961116


Is this the leather that Massaccesi now has available? Several posters said when he was with Linea that he used this shiny leather?


----------



## More bags

kandicenicole said:


> In the mood for hot pink + Dior on this warm Saturday in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960096


This is stunning - the colour is amazing!


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle43 said:


> Longchamp Le Foulonne top handle bag.
> View attachment 4960951


I love this bag!  What size is it?


----------



## Yuki85

Because of the use of sanitizers I changed back to another a bit cheaper working horse! Love her as much as my Hermès Evelyn.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Is this the leather that Massaccesi now has available? Several posters said when he was with Linea that he used this shiny leather?


Do you mean the new sheen leather? I don't think so, but then I don't know much about MM's history. I thought he was previously at a a fashion house that started with a B...


----------



## Sarah03

I  multicolor!


----------



## missconvy

Yuki85 said:


> Because of the use of sanitizers I changed back to another a bit cheaper working horse! Love her as much as my Hermès Evelyn.


Lovely color. I like the IKEA bag also. Wish we had one closer...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Barrington gifts st Anne's tote


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mean the new sheen leather? I don't think so, but then I don't know much about MM's history. I thought he was previously at a a fashion house that started with a B...


No I think he was with Linea.


----------



## southernbelle43

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this bag!  What size is it?


Hi. It is the small one. 

Dimensions : 22 x 28 x 11 cm / 8.7 x 11 x 4.3 in


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mean the new sheen leather? I don't think so, but then I don't know much about MM's history. I thought he was previously at a a fashion house that started with a B...


Belen Echandia, according to an old TPF post. Not exclusively.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Belen Echandia, according to an old TPF post. Not exclusively.


Aha, my bad.  How in the world did I get them confused, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha, my bad.  How in the world did I get them confused, lol.


You may be right as well, I didn’t do a deep dive into his history.


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi. It is the small one.
> 
> Dimensions : 22 x 28 x 11 cm / 8.7 x 11 x 4.3 in


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> You may be right as well, I didn’t do a deep dive into his history.


I think you are correct now that you remind me. BUt, lol I am not sure either.


----------



## HavPlenty

Saint Laurent Lou Lou Large Shopper today.


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Nena & Co “Moons” CDB today


----------



## Ludmilla

Saturday‘s bag:


Yesterday‘s bag:


----------



## JenJBS

My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick today.
> 
> View attachment 4963030



Happy New Year to you pretty HG girl .  Love seeing this beauty


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my 19 flap.  As I mostly dress in Athleisure now, I try to feel like myself with my bags and jewelry.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year to you pretty HG girl .  Love seeing this beauty



Thank you, Minda!   Happy New Year to you.


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Nena & Co “Moons” CDB today
> View attachment 4962687


This has to be one of the coolest bags ever.    Absolute perfection!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my 19 flap.  As I mostly dress in Athleisure now, I try to feel like myself with my bags and jewelry.



Pretty DM .   You really look great in  all your Athleisure wear but I understand what you mean about wearing bags/jewelry to feel like your normal self these days.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today my Hermés Kelly, burnt orange


----------



## tatertot

RT1 said:


> This has to be one of the coolest bags ever.  Absolute perfection!!!



Thank you  I think their bags are so cool. I've definitely fallen down the Nena rabbit hole


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty DM .   You really look great in  all your Athleisure wear but I understand what you mean about wearing bags/jewelry to feel like your normal self these days.


You are truly the sweetest, IM.  Thank you.


----------



## Venessa84

Love rocking my old LVs


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> No I think he was with Linea.


Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Funny you should say that....I just put them together after doing some bag inventory. Very close!
> View attachment 4961321


A person after my own heart with all that red!!!


----------



## missconvy

Cassie in pine


----------



## tenKrat

Bottega Veneta, cervo Veneta in Cement


----------



## JenJBS

My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.


----------



## Tonimichelle

JenJBS said:


> My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4963841
> View attachment 4963842
> View attachment 4963843


That leather looks sooooo soft!


----------



## JenJBS

Tonimichelle said:


> That leather looks sooooo soft!



Thank you!  It is very nice leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4963841
> View attachment 4963842
> View attachment 4963843


HOw cute.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> HOw cute.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Just love that pretty color . You always know how to find the best purple bags (I have yet to buy a true purple bag, I have a couple quasi-purple bags that can pass as purple depending on the light ).



JenJBS said:


> My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4963841
> View attachment 4963842
> View attachment 4963843


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Just love that pretty color . You always know how to find the best purple bags (I have yet to buy a true purple bag, I have a couple quasi-purple bags that can pass as purple depending on the light ).



Thank you, Minda!    I do love my purple bags!  With the mix of warm red and cool blue, purples and quasi purples seem especially reactive to the lighting, imo.


----------



## tatertot

Switched it up to Gucci for today. This is a pic from the last time we left the house. One way I’ve found joy during this time is just to switch up my bags, even when staying in.


----------



## tatertot

JenJBS said:


> My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.



 Love, love, love this   What a gorgeous shade and the detailing is beautiful. I am always on the hunt for a "perfect" crossbody and yours looks perfect. Do you wear it that way, or do you prefer to carry it over your shoulder? Scoots off to research......


----------



## muchstuff

Bottega Veneta intrecciato profondo medium Veneta...


----------



## JenJBS

tatertot said:


> Love, love, love this   What a gorgeous shade and the detailing is beautiful. I am always on the hunt for a "perfect" crossbody and yours looks perfect. Do you wear it that way, or do you prefer to carry it over your shoulder? Scoots off to research......



Thank you!   

This is the mini, so it's hand carry or crossbody. I wear it both ways. They have the regular size that is available in two strap lengths - either a shoulder carry or cross body. I own the crossbody and love it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm enjoying nylon today! Bags of love custom photo tote and jujube pouches.


----------



## Roo1989

Fancy bag needed. 
Water snake in the rain.
Plus, another beauty.
A tiny Alexander McQueen.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Bimba y lola nylon bag with a beige pom pom. A no fuss bag and yet sleek. It fits a ton of stuff too (sorry about the dingy carseat, it’s s substitution car because mine is being fixed)


----------



## loves

BV twist and my doggy is loving it


----------



## Dextersmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4964132
> 
> View attachment 4964133
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying nylon today! Bags of love custom photo tote and jujube pouches.


That is very cute.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Caro Accessories hobo


----------



## muchstuff

Squishy vintage Chanel goodness...


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Squishy vintage Chanel goodness...
> 
> View attachment 4965354


Oh...I am the only one who wants to roll around in that leather?.....oh..Did I say that out aloud!!!!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

My new to me Gucci web gg supreme crossbody in navy. I have always loved Gucci's classic navy bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Oh...I am the only one who wants to roll around in that leather?.....oh..Did I say that out aloud!!!!!!


Why yes, yes you did...


----------



## Venessa84

Dior tote to run errands


----------



## ElectricBoots

loves said:


> BV twist and my doggy is loving it
> View attachment 4964649


OMG your dogs little smiling face melts my heart!!


----------



## loves

ElectricBoots said:


> OMG your dogs little smiling face melts my heart!!


----------



## topglamchic

Telfar bag and Gucci shoes. The minimalistic with the ornate.


----------



## loves

topglamchic said:


> Telfar bag and Gucci shoes. The minimalistic with the ornate.


Love those shoes, they’re gorgeous


----------



## topglamchic

loves said:


> Love those shoes, they’re gorgeous


Thank you!  It turns out that my feet slip out of them. So good for sitting pretty and looking at


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Bottega Veneta, cervo Veneta in Cement
> View attachment 4963814


I really like the cement color. Such a glorious neutral.


----------



## killuazoldyck

Carrying this vintage LV Jeune Fille today


----------



## MKB0925

Portland Leather Goods- Small Tote in Cognac


----------



## samfalstaff

killuazoldyck said:


> Carrying this vintage LV Jeune Fille today
> View attachment 4965990


This picture is beautiful! Great patina on the leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

More Portland Leather Goods! "Almost Perfect" Medium Tote in Nutmeg


----------



## afroken

Wearing one of my “winter bags”: Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy. She has been with me for 4+ years and held up extremely well through unforgiving weather


----------



## Narnanz

Soko Charlie


----------



## Venessa84

Forgot how much I love this Coco handle


----------



## Ludmilla

killuazoldyck said:


> Carrying this vintage LV Jeune Fille today
> View attachment 4965990


This is very pretty!


afroken said:


> Wearing one of my “winter bags”: Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy. She has been with me for 4+ years and held up extremely well through unforgiving weather
> 
> View attachment 4966139


Nice! The leather looks yummy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp Foulonné today.


----------



## Lee22

Still wearing the Marleigh with MCM purse as I can only get out on weekends....


----------



## IntheOcean

susanagonzc said:


> View attachment 4964517
> 
> Bimba y lola nylon bag with a beige pom pom. A no fuss bag and yet sleek. It fits a ton of stuff too (sorry about the dingy carseat, it’s s substitution car because mine is being fixed)


Not a very popular brand, but Bimba y Lola was the first nice bag made of leather that I bought years ago. It made me appreciate good-quality accessories. I still have my B&L bag, it held up pretty good even though I used to wear it non-stop!


afroken said:


> Wearing one of my “winter bags”: Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy. She has been with me for 4+ years and held up extremely well through unforgiving weather
> 
> View attachment 4966139


Nice to see PS bags are still loved  Great color for fall & winter!


Lee22 said:


> Still wearing the Marleigh with MCM purse as I can only get out on weekends....
> View attachment 4966980


Such cuties, both of them!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC today.


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> Nice to see PS bags are still loved  Great color for fall & winter!


PS is underrated for sure!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC today.
> 
> View attachment 4967250



oh my goodness, this purple is so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> oh my goodness, this purple is so pretty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## missconvy

Frye Ella


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC for the weekly grocery store trip. That rainbow hardware...
> 
> View attachment 4959692


So fun! I’m still such a fan of rainbow hardware!!!


kandicenicole said:


> In the mood for hot pink + Dior on this warm Saturday in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960096


LOVE!  Miss Diors are everything!!! 


JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo BonBon for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4960871


 I. NEED. THIS. BAG! What a beauty. I love seeming something so pretty and unique. 


JenJBS said:


> My new bag from Behno arrived! Orchid is their name for the color. Oh what difference lighting makes... Indoor, warmer southern light, cooler northern light/shadow.
> 
> View attachment 4963841
> View attachment 4963842
> View attachment 4963843


Love this! Can’t decide if I like the color or the style note. Great choice!!


muchstuff said:


> Squishy vintage Chanel goodness...
> 
> View attachment 4965354


Waaaah! I used to own this bag. It was amazing. I was such a dumb bunny to sell. Enjoy!!!


HavPlenty said:


> My new to me Gucci web gg supreme crossbody in navy. I have always loved Gucci's classic navy bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965410


I think Gucci has the best mono print. This is such a great bag!


Venessa84 said:


> Forgot how much I love this Coco handle
> 
> View attachment 4966709


This bag is downright stunning. Love, love, love!!


----------



## Amazona

Went with TB Ella once again. The picture is a few days old but I was so busy cuddling with my friend's chihuahua puppies that taking out my phone was not an option!


----------



## lenarmc

MCM


----------



## muchstuff

Sparkletastic said:


> So fun! I’m still such a fan of rainbow hardware!!!
> LOVE!  Miss Diors are everything!!!
> I. NEED. THIS. BAG! What a beauty. I love seeming something so pretty and unique.
> Love this! Can’t decide if I like the color or the style note. Great choice!!
> Waaaah! I used to own this bag. It was amazing. I was such a dumb bunny to sell. Enjoy!!!
> I think Gucci has the best mono print. This is such a great bag!
> This bag is downright stunning. Love, love, love!!


This Chanel pops up pretty often if you wanted to rectify your error...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> This Chanel pops up pretty often if you wanted to rectify your error...


How expensive is it? I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> How expensive is it? I'm afraid to ask.


Just over $1300.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Just over $1300.


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Thanks!


They do show up fairly frequently. I think there are two sizes so check your measurements.


----------



## tatertot

Switched into my Nena & Co Mexico Medium Perfect bag for the next few days


----------



## IntheOcean

lenarmc said:


> MCM
> View attachment 4967702


Love this color combo! Beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> So fun! I’m still such a fan of rainbow hardware!!!
> LOVE!  Miss Diors are everything!!!
> I. NEED. THIS. BAG! What a beauty. I love seeming something so pretty and unique.
> Love this! Can’t decide if I like the color or the style note. Great choice!!
> Waaaah! I used to own this bag. It was amazing. I was such a dumb bunny to sell. Enjoy!!!
> I think Gucci has the best mono print. This is such a great bag!
> This bag is downright stunning. Love, love, love!!



Thank you so much for all the compliments!    The Jimmy Choo BonBon really is the perfect evening bag - other than being about half an inch to small for my phone...


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone else dying to see all of @JenJBS  collection of all her purple bags in one family shot...just to drool over them?


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Anyone else dying to see all of @JenJBS  collection of all her purple bags in one family shot...just to drool over them?



Awwww!  Thank you!  At some point soon I'll do a family shot with all my purple bags, but not sure when it will be.


----------



## HavPlenty

LouLou Puffer. Great Black Friday deal.


----------



## muchstuff

The Row Duplex...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> The Row Duplex...
> 
> View attachment 4968786


That leather


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> That leather


One of my favourite brands.


----------



## JenJBS

My green Ina mini bag from Behno today. I'm ready for spring...


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> My green Ina mini bag today. I'm ready for spring...
> 
> View attachment 4969353


Love this! I had checked out the brand after you posted about your lavender one and really liked what I saw! Unfortunately shipping is expensive outside US


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Love this! I had checked out the brand after you posted about your lavender one and really liked what I saw! Unfortunately shipping is expensive outside US



Thank you!    Sorry about the shipping costs.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my large black Gucci sukey tote, finally found one !! I've always liked this bag and it's my my very first Gucci !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my large black Gucci sukey tote, finally found one !! I've always liked this bag and it's my my very first Gucci !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969458


I’ve always looked at this one too. It doesn’t look like you can shoulder carry?


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> I’ve always looked at this one too. It doesn’t look like you can shoulder carry?


Picture is deceptive,  definitely can shoulder carry the large sukey ! Comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> My green Ina mini bag from Behno today. I'm ready for spring...
> 
> View attachment 4969423


LOVE that color!!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE that color!!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Picture is deceptive,  definitely can shoulder carry the large sukey ! Comfy on the shoulder.


Any chance of a mod shot?


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Any chance of a mod shot?


Here you go, not a tight fit either and I am average build.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here you go, not a tight fit either and I am average build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969578


Thanks, it’s a good-looking bag. I might need one of these...


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Thank you so much for all the compliments!    The Jimmy Choo BonBon really is the perfect evening bag - other than being about half an inch to small for my phone...


 Oh no. It’s so pretty. What phone do you have? I can’t buy a bag that won’t fit my phone.


JenJBS said:


> Awwww!  Thank you!  At some point soon I'll do a family shot with all my purple bags, but not sure when it will be.


We’ll be doing color weeks starting in March on the 2021 Shopping your closet thread. So, get ready. We’ll be expecting your purples! 


JenJBS said:


> My green Ina mini bag from Behno today. I'm ready for spring...
> 
> View attachment 4969423


You are killing me with these adorable bags. 


Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my large black Gucci sukey tote, finally found one !! I've always liked this bag and it's my my very first Gucci !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969458


What a gorgeous example of Gucci gloriousness. Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no. It’s so pretty. What phone do you have? I can’t buy a bag that won’t fit my phone.
> 
> We’ll be doing color weeks starting in March on the 2021 Shopping your closet thread. So, get ready. We’ll be expecting your purples!
> 
> You are killing me with these adorable bags.



I have a LG G8 ThinQ, with an OtterBox phone protector on it. Without the OtterBox it technically fits, but I worry it's stressing the fabric, and with velvet, I won't take that risk.

I'm looking forward to purple week - and seeing all the other pretty purple bags! And the other colors on their weeks. 

Thank you, Sparkle!


----------



## RT1

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here you go, not a tight fit either and I am average build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969578


Gorgeous picture and bag.


----------



## RT1

tatertot said:


> Switched into my Nena & Co Mexico Medium Perfect bag for the next few days
> View attachment 4967739


Hey there Happy Tot,   
You've officially gotten me addicted to these bags.   
Hope you're happy about that!!!


----------



## Iamminda

My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970444


Lovely, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballet flats.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely, IM.



Thank you DM .  You look so pretty today — that beige CF is very elegant


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970444


LOVE this.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thank you DM .  You look so pretty today — that beige CF is very elegant


Thank you, IM.


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballet flats.


You really look pretty in this picture.     
Love the bag, BTW!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dooney and Bourke to visit my mom


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970444



So lovely!


----------



## missconvy

Edgy and girlie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970444


Yay you’re using it! Looks so nice! Looks like it’s made for you car lol


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> You really look pretty in this picture.
> Love the bag, BTW!


Thank you, RT1.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies 



Dmurphy1 said:


> LOVE this.






JenJBS said:


> So lovely!





BeachBagGal said:


> Yay you’re using it! Looks so nice! Looks like it’s made for you car lol


----------



## Iamminda

This DB looks really nice in this color.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Dooney and Bourke to visit my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970508


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Circle bag!


----------



## maris.crane

Fendi fur baguette with Logomania strap


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my Nena one of a kind CDB today   This a pic from last summer when things were green. Looking forward to Spring making its return


----------



## muchstuff

Bottega Veneta intrecciato baseball hobo in gunmetal...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta intrecciato baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> View attachment 4971509



Gorgeous!         Gunmetal is a seriously underrated metallic!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!         Gunmetal is a seriously underrated metallic!


It is, these bags were pretty special IMO!


----------



## Dextersmom

tatertot said:


> Carrying my Nena one of a kind CDB today   This a pic from last summer when things were green. Looking forward to Spring making its return
> View attachment 4971455


I love this bag.


----------



## tatertot

Dextersmom said:


> I love this bag.


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Double Circle bag from The Row.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta intrecciato baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> View attachment 4971509


YUM.


----------



## afroken

Mulberry Alexa...


----------



## Prsgrl

Goyard Isabelle. Just arrived from St Honore store in Paris!


----------



## Nibb

afroken said:


> Mulberry Alexa...
> 
> View attachment 4972720


I don’t own an Alexa but I’ve always loved it especially in black.


----------



## Nibb

The Row sling 15 hobo in ostrich. Beyond happy with this bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Heading out in the frozen tundra which is NE PA today, hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay warm and safe !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Heading out in the frozen tundra which is NE PA today, hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay warm and safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973491


Nice look. How tall are you? Debating size on the Sukey but I don’t think you can shoulder the medium...


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> Nice look. How tall are you? Debating size on the Sukey but I don’t think you can shoulder the medium...


I’m wondering the same thing!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Nice look. How tall are you? Debating size on the Sukey but I don’t think you can shoulder the medium...


I am  5'6 and no, you can't shoulder carry the medium, you're right.  As big as the large is, on the shoulder, it feels almost thin in depth, so super comfortable.  Lightweight too, which is a huge consideration for me.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I am  5'6 and no, you can't shoulder carry the medium, you're right.  As big as the large is, on the shoulder, it feels almost thin in depth, so super comfortable.  Lightweight too, which is a huge consideration for me.


It looks great on you. I’m afraid at 5’2” the width might be too much for me... have to measure some of my other bags!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> It looks great on you. I’m afraid at 5’2” the width might be too much for me... have to measure some of my other bags!


Although I've had many Bals and LV, like I said, this is my first experience with Gucci leather and WOW, I'm just blown away with the guccisima leather. Happy hunting !


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Although I've had many Bals and LV, like I said, this is my first experience with Gucci leather and WOW, I'm just blown away with the guccisima leather. Happy hunting !


Oh great more good reasons to buy yet another bag.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Oh great more good reasons to buy yet another bag.


Lolll YOU'RE WELCOME !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Lolll YOU'RE WELCOME !!


This is why I hang out with TPFers


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

IntheOcean said:


> Not a very popular brand, but Bimba y Lola was the first nice bag made of leather that I bought years ago. It made me appreciate good-quality accessories. I still have my B&L bag, it held up pretty good even though I used to wear it non-stop!
> Nice to see PS bags are still loved  Great color for fall & winter!
> 
> I bought it because i needed a lightweight crossbody that would fit my sunglasses, phone, wallet, small pouch, keys and cleenex, and that I could use for travelling, And running errands and going to the park with my girls. Plus I didn’t have a black bag yet (I’m saving to get a black fendi by the way medium to be my “nice” black bag)
> Happy to hear that your bag is still up and running! Bimba is quite popular in Spain since it is from here. It’s what posh girls get their first “nice bag” from... like a gateaway drug to fancier bags lol And then there’s moms who need a durable bag that is chic and minimal


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Heading out in the frozen tundra which is NE PA today, hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay warm and safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973491



You look great


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> You look great


Thanks sweet Minda !!


----------



## jenjen1964

MJ The Tote Bag, love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.      Forecast of scattered snow showers? Bal chevre leather!


----------



## loves

Lavender mini Jodie


----------



## IntheOcean

loves said:


> Lavender mini Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974375


Lovely combo! 


BagsAndCarbs said:


> I bought it because i needed a lightweight crossbody that would fit my sunglasses, phone, wallet, small pouch, keys and cleenex, and that I could use for travelling, And running errands and going to the park with my girls. Plus I didn’t have a black bag yet (I’m saving to get a black fendi by the way medium to be my “nice” black bag)
> Happy to hear that your bag is still up and running! Bimba is quite popular in Spain since it is from here. It’s what posh girls get their first “nice bag” from... like a gateaway drug to fancier bags lol And then there’s moms who need a durable bag that is chic and minimal


That's exactly what it was for me, a gateway


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

loves said:


> Lavender mini Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974375


OH!!!!! 
such a cute color, for winter too!! I could see it with a white coat and white combat boots and white jeans.......


----------



## TotinScience

Test driving this indie beauty - Age from Advene. So clever and beautifully made!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've been using this bag for about 3 or 4 days in a row, which is very unusual for me!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag today.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4974809


Is the black color as saturated as in your photos? I like their wolf color, but this black (peppercorn) always me makes me go, wow!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Is the black color as saturated as in your photos? I like their wolf color, but this black (peppercorn) always me makes me go, wow!



It is a very saturated black.   I've been intrigued by the wolf color!


----------



## southernbelle43

loves said:


> Lavender mini Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974375


Nice staging!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> It is a very saturated black.   I've been intrigued by the wolf color!


It's a deep brown-gray color. I did end up getting an arlo in wolf but just didn't like it. On the other hand, I really like the wallet in wolf.


----------



## samfalstaff

Mr. Caiman with bulle leather in evergreen


----------



## Narnanz

Very late in the game but Ive mixed my bags this week by using three very different looks.
Status Anxiety Force of Being bag in blue
Vintage Coach Murphy in green...have no idea what the official colour is
And my Mahogany Rambler


----------



## Jaidybug

Love it! 


Iamminda said:


> My new messenger today to make a drop off (used a different strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970444


----------



## Jaidybug

Looks great on you!


Dextersmom said:


> Today with my iridescent beige CF and matching ballet flats.


----------



## Jaidybug

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta intrecciato baseball hobo in gunmetal...
> 
> View attachment 4971509


Stunning bag!❤️


----------



## starrynite_87

Shelby33 said:


> Not waiting for Spring.
> View attachment 4952360


That color is gorgeous


----------



## TotinScience

Narnanz said:


> Very late in the game but Ive mixed my bags this week by using three very different looks.
> Status Anxiety Force of Being bag in blue
> Vintage Coach Murphy in green...have no idea what the official colour is
> And my Mahogany Rambler
> View attachment 4974976


What are your thoughts on that force of being? That bag has been on my radar for years


----------



## Lisa2007

Today running errands with Coach Georgie Gem Crossbody.
Have a great weekend PF family!


----------



## Narnanz

TotinScience said:


> What are your thoughts on that force of being? That bag has been on my radar for years


I really like it...she can get heavy but I carry a s#$t load that I dont need and having the strap is great but I never use it... I shoulder carry . Its comfortable to do that.She ks such a great size that I also carry my lunch box in her.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> It's a deep brown-gray color. I did end up getting an arlo in wolf but just didn't like it. On the other hand, I really like the wallet in wolf.
> View attachment 4974968
> View attachment 4974969



Thank you for the pics! Very pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Mr. Caiman with bulle leather in evergreen
> View attachment 4974970
> View attachment 4974971


Love that color.  And love the My Cayman.

I just noticed I said My instead of Mr because I just got mine last night and like it so much. Freudian slip for sure.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Love it!



Thanks so much JB .  It’s nice to see you on this thread again .


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I am  5'6 and no, you can't shoulder carry the medium, you're right.  As big as the large is, on the shoulder, it feels almost thin in depth, so super comfortable.  Lightweight too, which is a huge consideration for me.


I've been doing a little research and pretty much every listing has the strap drop on the medium as .75-1" less than the large. Is there anyone out there with a medium who can tell me if they can wear it on their shoulder? Particularly anyone petite?


----------



## Dextersmom

Jaidybug said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Love that color.  And love the My Cayman.
> 
> I just noticed I said My instead of Mr because I just got mine last night and like it so much. Freudian slip for sure.


Yes! Your bag made me want to take out mine. At the time, I couldn't find the Caiman in Black but this lovely green fits the bill well. I do agree with you that they should release some "Mrs." soon.


----------



## tatertot

Mansur Gavriel bucket tote for me today. The pretty pink shade has me hoping for the warm days of spring


----------



## Shelby33

starrynite_87 said:


> That color is gorgeous


Thanks!!


----------



## afroken

Fendi Spy hobo


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Fendi Spy hobo
> 
> View attachment 4975074


Ooh, I like that leather!


----------



## TotinScience

Narnanz said:


> I really like it...she can get heavy but I carry a s#$t load that I dont need and having the strap is great but I never use it... I shoulder carry . Its comfortable to do that.She ks such a great size that I also carry my lunch box in her.


How is the leather quality on her?


----------



## afroken

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, I like that leather!


Thank you!  It’s super soft and smooshy!


----------



## muchstuff

The Row Bindle Three...Super comfy to carry, very easy to reach into and pull out whatever you need. Perfect length for my 5'2" frame, can reach the bottom of the bag easily. This one's a keeper.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! Your bag made me want to take out mine. At the time, I couldn't find the Caiman in Black but this lovely green fits the bill well. I do agree with you that they should release some "Mrs." soon.


Thanks for the spelling check. I must have the Cayman Islands in mind. Another Freudian slip today. I am on a roll.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for the spelling check. I must have the Cayman Islands in mind. Another Freudian slip today. I am on a roll.


And when I bought mine black was the only option. If I had seen that beautiful color I probably would be walking around with a green one, lol. It is just as well because I honestly needed a black bag.


----------



## PerryPalomino

Took my new to me SM mini Falabella into the city for a brief day trip (also my first SM bag in general!). She’s so much fun and fits a ton (I actually had a small growler of beer in there haha).


----------



## BeachBagGal

PerryPalomino said:


> Took my new to me SM mini Falabella into the city for a brief day trip (also my first SM bag in general!). She’s so much fun and fits a ton (I actually had a small growler of beer in there haha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975151


If you can fit a growler in there then that bag is a winner!


----------



## PerryPalomino

BeachBagGal said:


> If you can fit a growler in there then that bag is a winner!


Hahaha I like to think of it that way!


----------



## Narnanz

TotinScience said:


> How is the leather quality on her?


Ok leather...nice and thick...not as nice as Oroton leather and definitely not as nice as Deadly ponies.


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Very late in the game but Ive mixed my bags this week by using three very different looks.
> Status Anxiety Force of Being bag in blue
> Vintage Coach Murphy in green...have no idea what the official colour is
> And my Mahogany Rambler
> View attachment 4974976


That green is gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolateolive

Painted my client’s two adorable pups on a leather jewelry case ✌️


----------



## tanushreekumar

Which bag would you choose between Lady Dior or Celine Luggage Nano? I can only afford one for now


----------



## BeachBagGal

chocolateolive said:


> Painted my client’s two adorable pups on a leather jewelry case ✌


How adorable!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> And when I bought mine black was the only option. If I had seen that beautiful color I probably would be walking around with a green one, lol. It is just as well because I honestly needed a black bag.


They only had that color for a brief amount of time. I wish they would release that leather in more colors. Can you imagine what a red bulle leather would look like?


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4975884


Love this purple color!


----------



## Venessa84

Weekend vibes for a kid free weekend



Small boy bag





Medium Lady Dior


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4975884



Gorgeous color! And the Hip design!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Weekend vibes for a kid free weekend
> 
> View attachment 4975894
> 
> Small boy bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975895
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior



Love that gold Boy!  Looks like you're having a fantastic weekend! And chocolate cake!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> They only had that color for a brief amount of time. I wish they would release that leather in more colors. Can you imagine what a red bulle leather would look like?


DO NOT PUT THAT INTO MY MIND, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Weekend vibes for a kid free weekend
> 
> View attachment 4975894
> 
> Small boy bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975895
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior



Gorgeous bags — I especially love this LD.  And dang, you always eat the best food — yum .


----------



## Aprilmay

Chanel reissue with aged calfskin size 226


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Weekend vibes for a kid free weekend
> 
> View attachment 4975894
> 
> Small boy bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975895
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior


That LD is everything!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Wore my navy Gucci Dionysus for brunch on Sunday.


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> Mr. Caiman with bulle leather in evergreen
> View attachment 4974970
> View attachment 4974971



Is the leather as yummy irl as it seems on the picture?


----------



## carterazo

Sparkletastic said:


> Wore my navy Gucci Dionysus for brunch on Sunday.
> View attachment 4976531


Gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

carterazo said:


> Is the leather as yummy irl as it seems on the picture?


Yes! I started stroking it at the post office before I remembered I was out in public.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Wore my navy Gucci Dionysus for brunch on Sunday.
> View attachment 4976531



Beautiful blue bag! Excellent pic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Saleya PM with a Jean Patou silk pocket square


----------



## afroken

My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.

This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.




For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.



It's beautiful!      Congratulations!


----------



## Narnanz

My only Dooney and Bourke


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> My only Dooney and Bourke
> View attachment 4977184


Beautiful colors! I'm more familiar with their florentine leather, but this pebbled leather looks so nice!


----------



## Yuki85

My MK (I think it is ) called the Hamilton Tote! Due to the pandemic I stopped using my high end brands! Used to love this one sooo much and I am glad that I didn’t sell it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Peanuts anyone???


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428


 Peanuts envy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428



Adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Venessa84 said:


> Weekend vibes for a kid free weekend
> 
> View attachment 4975894
> 
> Small boy bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975895
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior


Bags and food look TDF! I adore the small boy bag   I used to have one in stingray but sadly it didn’t fit everything I needed after a while (ie once I reached an age where I needed reading glasses on top of everything else!)and I’m so jealous you can eat out! McDonald’s drive thru is as good as it gets in the UK right now


----------



## Tonimichelle

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


Congrats it’s beautiful! I love Aspinal boutiques. I have a couple of slgs from them I’ve had for years and they wear very well too over time.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428



So smak-ing cute .  Did it come with this chain or is it your own addition?   Hope you enjoyed using it (or just  playing with it) today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So smak-ing cute .  Did it come with this chain or is it your own addition?   Hope you enjoyed using it (or just  playing with it) today.


Hahaha! Thank you!
I couldn't wait to use it,  and I did use it today.  I find that instead of making me sort of shy or embarrassed, carrying this bag makes me feel kinda cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy.


----------



## TotinScience

The stars finally aligned for me and I was able to get my unicorn bag in amazing condition for a great price - Bottega Veneta medium convertible in Atlantic.


----------



## Punkkitten

Converted Burberry pochette with a snakeskin patterned strap for a snowy (we got a foot of snow!) Slushy run for groceries.
  This is the first time in a bit I've used something other than a belt bag!


----------



## Punkkitten

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


You got a Mayfair   
She's gorgeous!!


----------



## afroken

Punkkitten said:


> You got a Mayfair
> She's gorgeous!!


They have a this one (and a few other Mayfairs) on sale right now!

And for anyone who's interested, Aspinal of London has a virtual sample sale starting February 9 at 10am GMT!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy.



So lovely especially with this pretty kimono top ( all your kimono tops).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428


Awww that’s so sweet! ❤️


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428


What a cute Marc Jacobs bag...I love the lunch box style.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai Cut GM, my latest acquisition...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut GM, my latest acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 4978148


Now THAT’S a beauty


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Now THAT’S a beauty


It really is, I've been very happy with the Hermes bags I've purchased so far. It's another of those slippery slopes...one I can ill afford, other than some of the older, discontinued styles. But they seem to be the ones I gravitate to anyway, I'm not a Birkin or Kelly type of gal!


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> It really is, I've been very happy with the Hermes bags I've purchased so far. It's another of those slippery slopes...one I can ill afford, other than some of the older, discontinued styles. But they seem to be the ones I gravitate to anyway, I'm not a Birkin or Kelly type of gal!


I hear you! I’m definitely not a Birkin girl, probably okay with Kelly, most likely good with Lindy, and haven’t checked out vintage yet. But can’t and don’t wanna go down the H slippery slope because that one is dangerous  I’m most likely just going to stick with their scarves since that’s the only H item I can afford


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bags — I especially love this LD.  And dang, you always eat the best food — yum .



Thank you lady! If there’s one thing me and my husband do well it’s eat...lol.



Sparkletastic said:


> That LD is everything!



It really is...thank you!



Sparkletastic said:


> Wore my navy Gucci Dionysus for brunch on Sunday.
> View attachment 4976531



I will never tire of looking at the Dionysus...that hardware...



Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts anyone???
> View attachment 4977428



A freaking dorable!



Tonimichelle said:


> Bags and food look TDF! I adore the small boy bag   I used to have one in stingray but sadly it didn’t fit everything I needed after a while (ie once I reached an age where I needed reading glasses on top of everything else!)and I’m so jealous you can eat out! McDonald’s drive thru is as good as it gets in the UK right now



Thank you so much!! It’s bare minimum in this bag and honestly I never thought I would own because it is really small. But I couldn’t resist when I saw the color with the hardware...it’s my dream Boy. And I’m sorry you can’t eat out. Hopefully, we all get back to normal sooner rather than later.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> I hear you! I’m definitely not a Birkin girl, probably okay with Kelly, most likely good with Lindy, and haven’t checked out vintage yet. But can’t and don’t wanna go down the H slippery slope because that one is dangerous  I’m most likely just going to stick with their scarves since that’s the only H item I can afford


I hear ya... . I've managed to acquire the ones I have at a relatively reasonable price for the brand.


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> It really is, I've been very happy with the Hermes bags I've purchased so far. It's another of those slippery slopes...one I can ill afford, other than some of the older, discontinued styles. But they seem to be the ones I gravitate to anyway, I'm not a Birkin or Kelly type of gal!


Understated under the radar Hermes...no-one but you knows that you are carrying a Hermes.
The best.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Understated under the radar Hermes...no-one but you knows that you are carrying a Hermes.
> The best.


Exactly. I love that.


----------



## Nibb

TotinScience said:


> The stars finally aligned for me and I was able to get my unicorn bag in amazing condition for a great price - Bottega Veneta medium convertible in Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977769


Beauty!


----------



## Nibb

afroken said:


> I hear you! I’m definitely not a Birkin girl, probably okay with Kelly, most likely good with Lindy, and haven’t checked out vintage yet. But can’t and don’t wanna go down the H slippery slope because that one is dangerous  I’m most likely just going to stick with their scarves since that’s the only H item I can afford


With you on H Love my H scarfs and Kelly bracelet. I tried in a Lindy thinking it would be perfect, I wanted to scream it felt like a box on a strap, I think the mini Lindys are more wearable.


----------



## Nibb

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy.


Mini? It’s looks great in you.


----------



## Nibb

Studded maxi Veneta, outdoor parking lot dining has reopened


----------



## afroken

Nibb said:


> With you on H Love my H scarfs and Kelly bracelet. I tried in a Lindy thinking it would be perfect, I wanted to scream it felt like a box on a strap, I think the mini Lindys are more wearable.


Really!? I had envisioned Lindy would conform to the body the way Balenciaga chevre does. Good to know, not that I could ever afford a Lindy but one less bag to like is not necessarily a bad thing for us purse enthusiasts


----------



## Dextersmom

Nibb said:


> Mini? It’s looks great in you.


Thank you.   Mine is a Lindy 26.   


Iamminda said:


> So lovely especially with this pretty kimono top ( all your kimono tops).


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## shesnochill

Back to my Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> The stars finally aligned for me and I was able to get my unicorn bag in amazing condition for a great price - Bottega Veneta medium convertible in Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977769


Oh wow. That bag is drop dead gorgeous. And the colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


I really like the mix of the two leathers with this bag! This bag is so lady like!!!
Ohhhhh your picture is doing more possible damage to my wallet than any Aspinal pictures I've seen!
BTW, would a large phone fit comfortably in the back pocket?
What color is the interior??? TIA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So smak-ing cute .  Did it come with this chain or is it your own addition?   Hope you enjoyed using it (or just  playing with it) today.


Oh I forgot to mention that I added my own strap to this bag.  I thought the strap that came with the bag didn't have enough "character".


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Peanuts envy!


Hahaha! Thank you!!  


BeachBagGal said:


> Awww that’s so sweet! ❤


Thank you!


Lisa2007 said:


> What a cute Marc Jacobs bag...I love the lunch box style.


Thank you! I've wanted a lunch box style for so long!


muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut GM, my latest acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 4978148


The leather!!!!! 


Venessa84 said:


> A freaking dorable!


Thank you!!! I think so too.


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> The stars finally aligned for me and I was able to get my unicorn bag in amazing condition for a great price - Bottega Veneta medium convertible in Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977769


Oh wow, what a stunning bag!  By the way, I just LOVE how the color of the hardware looks against the color of the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> With you on H Love my H scarfs and Kelly bracelet. I tried in a Lindy thinking it would be perfect, I wanted to scream it felt like a box on a strap, I think the mini Lindys are more wearable.


Thanks for test-driving the Lindy for us.    I’ve looked at it and wondered...


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Really!? I had envisioned Lindy would conform to the body the way Balenciaga chevre does. Good to know, not that I could ever afford a Lindy but one less bag to like is not necessarily a bad thing for us purse enthusiasts


Same here, it’s always good to be able to check it off the list, even if I could never afford it!


----------



## JoeDelRey

Nothing fancy, but today I’m carrying my DTM Marc Jacobs backpack, it has become one my favorite bags that I own


----------



## maris.crane

vintage Dior Saddle _~finally~_ after a scam from fleaBay last year...


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the mix of the two leathers with this bag! This bag is so lady like!!!
> Ohhhhh your picture is doing more possible damage to my wallet than any Aspinal pictures I've seen!
> BTW, would a large phone fit comfortably in the back pocket?
> What color is the interior??? TIA


Hi @Sunshine mama , I took some photos! For reference, I use an iPhone 11 with their silicone case.

This photo shows the iPhone in the back pocket. As you can see it’s not noticeable at all. However, it takes some time to get in and out of, due to the smooth leather doesn’t have much give and my silicone case having friction against everything. I’ve tried taking the case off and the iPhone slips in and out of the pocket much easier.




The lining is light pink. Very pretty combination!




It even comes with a matching mirror. The little pocket you see in the photo above is for the mirror  




I just saw on their website sales section that they added another evergreen regular sized Mayfair that’s 0.75” wider than the one that I got. This wasn’t there when I bought mine. For some reason they called both the regular size. The slightly wider version costs about $90 USD more but I’m sure it can fit cellphones in the external pocket much easier due to the extra space. There’s only 1 left of the wider version though 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Hi @Sunshine mama , I took some photos! For reference, I use an iPhone 11 with their silicone case.
> 
> This photo shows the iPhone in the back pocket. As you can see it’s not noticeable at all. However, it takes some time to get in and out of, due to the smooth leather doesn’t have much give and my silicone case having friction against everything. I’ve tried taking the case off and the iPhone slips in and out of the pocket much easier.
> 
> View attachment 4978752
> 
> 
> The lining is light pink. Very pretty combination!
> 
> View attachment 4978753
> 
> 
> It even comes with a matching mirror. The little pocket you see in the photo above is for the mirror
> 
> View attachment 4978754
> 
> 
> I just saw on their website sales section that they added another evergreen regular sized Mayfair that’s 0.75” wider than the one that I got. This wasn’t there when I bought mine. For some reason they called both the regular size. The slightly wider version costs about $90 USD more but I’m sure it can fit cellphones in the external pocket much easier due to the extra space. There’s only 1 left of the wider version though
> 
> Hope this helps!


Oh thank you so much for the info and the lovely pics!!!!!
Your pictures just make the bag look so much more desirable than the stock photos on their website!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for test-driving the Lindy for us.    I’ve looked at it and wondered...


So have I. I like it sitting on the shelf (like a piece of artwork), but...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut GM, my latest acquisition...
> 
> View attachment 4978148


It's glowing! Is that a characteristic of swift leather? How do you like the leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Back to my Rebecca Minkoff!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978288


I love this! Everything goes together so well on this bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Hi @Sunshine mama , I took some photos! For reference, I use an iPhone 11 with their silicone case.
> 
> This photo shows the iPhone in the back pocket. As you can see it’s not noticeable at all. However, it takes some time to get in and out of, due to the smooth leather doesn’t have much give and my silicone case having friction against everything. I’ve tried taking the case off and the iPhone slips in and out of the pocket much easier.
> 
> View attachment 4978752
> 
> 
> The lining is light pink. Very pretty combination!
> 
> View attachment 4978753
> 
> 
> It even comes with a matching mirror. The little pocket you see in the photo above is for the mirror
> 
> View attachment 4978754
> 
> 
> I just saw on their website sales section that they added another evergreen regular sized Mayfair that’s 0.75” wider than the one that I got. This wasn’t there when I bought mine. For some reason they called both the regular size. The slightly wider version costs about $90 USD more but I’m sure it can fit cellphones in the external pocket much easier due to the extra space. There’s only 1 left of the wider version though
> 
> Hope this helps!


This bag looks so elegant!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso Elisha


----------



## Narnanz

Patty hasnt seen the light for a while..other than in a comparison thread....so as it's a half day today I'm bringing this red lovely out. Edited as I suck at spelling on the phone.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> It's glowing! Is that a characteristic of swift leather? How do you like the leather?



My first swift bag. It has a lovely hand feel but I suspect it marks easily although this one is from 2010 and is in pretty decent shape. Here's a blurb off of the Hermes forum, my thanks to @navicular for her oh so helpful notes on Hermes leathers.

Veau Swift 

Description: This extremely supple, sophisticated leather is named after Jonathan Swift, the author of Gulliver’s Travels, to highlight its resemblance to Gulliver calfskin, which no longer features in today’s collections.
First appeared in the collections: 2004
Appearance: Almost smooth with a delicate shine; lightly marked grain that is sometimes hardly noticeable
Feel: Soft and tender
Hand: Supple and generous
Change over time: Becomes even more supple


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> My first swift bag. It has a lovely hand feel but I suspect it marks easily although this one is from 2010 and is in pretty decent shape. Here's a blurb off of the Hermes forum, my thanks to @navicular for her oh so helpful notes on Hermes leathers.
> 
> Veau Swift
> 
> Description: This extremely supple, sophisticated leather is named after Jonathan Swift, the author of Gulliver’s Travels, to highlight its resemblance to Gulliver calfskin, which no longer features in today’s collections.
> First appeared in the collections: 2004
> Appearance: Almost smooth with a delicate shine; lightly marked grain that is sometimes hardly noticeable
> Feel: Soft and tender
> Hand: Supple and generous
> Change over time: Becomes even more supple


Nice! Thanks for the info. Had no idea it was named after Jonathan Swift. I think that makes it extra special, but then I'm a book nerd. Do you mind a mod shot? (I'm not a fan of them so no worries if not.)


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Thanks for the info. Had no idea it was named after Jonathan Swift. I think that makes it extra special, but then I'm a book nerd. Do you mind a mod shot? (I'm not a fan of them so no worries if not.)


Here's a fast one I did yesterday...sorry, it was getting dark and the lighting's bad.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Here's a fast one I did yesterday...sorry, it was getting dark and the lighting's bad.
> 
> View attachment 4979091


Thanks! It's got a great slouch to it! The Cut version seems to be a good size. Did it come with an additional strap for crossbody use?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It's got a great slouch to it! The Cut version seems to be a good size. Did it come with an additional strap for crossbody use?


It did, although I'll probably never use it.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Espresso Elisha
> View attachment 4978845


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff
Black Basketweave Morning After Bag


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> Black Basketweave Morning After Bag
> 
> View attachment 4979359


Looking good!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Patty hasnt seen the light for a while..other than in a comparison thread....so as it's a half day today I'm bringing this red lovely out. Edited as I suck at spelling on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978846


I love your red!


----------



## Narnanz

tealocean said:


> I love your red!


thank you...I love her too...must use her more....its a shame she doesnt get out much.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> Heading out in the frozen tundra which is NE PA today, hope everyone has a great weekend,  stay warm and safe !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973491


You look fab! Love the matching Gucci belt.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Patty hasnt seen the light for a while..other than in a comparison thread....so as it's a half day today I'm bringing this red lovely out. Edited as I suck at spelling on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978846


   I'm happy she's seeing the light of day! And I love your jacket with her!


----------



## Cool Breeze

afroken said:


> Hi @Sunshine mama , I took some photos! For reference, I use an iPhone 11 with their silicone case.
> 
> This photo shows the iPhone in the back pocket. As you can see it’s not noticeable at all. However, it takes some time to get in and out of, due to the smooth leather doesn’t have much give and my silicone case having friction against everything. I’ve tried taking the case off and the iPhone slips in and out of the pocket much easier.
> 
> View attachment 4978752
> 
> 
> The lining is light pink. Very pretty combination!
> 
> View attachment 4978753
> 
> 
> It even comes with a matching mirror. The little pocket you see in the photo above is for the mirror
> 
> View attachment 4978754
> 
> 
> I just saw on their website sales section that they added another evergreen regular sized Mayfair that’s 0.75” wider than the one that I got. This wasn’t there when I bought mine. For some reason they called both the regular size. The slightly wider version costs about $90 USD more but I’m sure it can fit cellphones in the external pocket much easier due to the extra space. There’s only 1 left of the wider version though
> 
> Hope this helps!


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Peanuts again. It's the other side.   
I don't know why but I keep singing in my head,
 Marc Jacobs Jingleheimer Schmidt, his name is my name too...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts again. It's the other side.
> I don't know why but I keep singing in my head,
> Marc Jacobs Jingleheimer Schmidt, his name is my name too...
> View attachment 4979800


".....whenever I go out, the people always shout......." I'm going to blame you when my sister asks me why I keep singing that song!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> ".....whenever I go out, the people always shout......." I'm going to blame you when my sister asks me why I keep singing that song!


You're welcome!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts again. It's the other side.
> I don't know why but I keep singing in my head,
> Marc Jacobs Jingleheimer Schmidt, his name is my name too...
> View attachment 4979800



Cute variation of the song!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


Stunning, Minda! Wow.


----------



## houseof999

My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040



Hello, Miss Red!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.
> 
> View attachment 4980049



This color is tdf!


----------



## samfalstaff

houseof999 said:


> My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.
> 
> View attachment 4980049


Love a green bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


What a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> This color is tdf!





samfalstaff said:


> Love a green bag!



_Thank you!! I really love it! _


----------



## Iamminda

Hello and Thank You ladies .  Thought February might be a good time to use a red bag.



Kimbashop said:


> Stunning, Minda! Wow.





JenJBS said:


> Hello, Miss Red!





samfalstaff said:


> What a beautiful shade of red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040





  Hello Miss Red! I LOVE this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> Hello and Thank You ladies .  Thought February might be a good time to use a red bag.


What a great idea! Forgot all about Valentines day!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4980100
> 
> Hello Miss Red! I LOVE this bag!



  Sorry forgot to pull out your fainting couch for you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Sorry forgot to pull out your fainting couch for you
> 
> View attachment 4980120


 No worries! The floor broke my fall!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel Cloud.


----------



## fashion16

tanushreekumar said:


> Which bag would you choose between Lady Dior or Celine Luggage Nano? I can only afford one for now


Celine nano, no question.
I own both and found the Celine easier to wear.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Peanuts again. It's the other side.
> I don't know why but I keep singing in my head,
> Marc Jacobs Jingleheimer Schmidt, his name is my name too...
> View attachment 4979800


This is so fun! I love Snoopy!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


WOW! I love your red! I didn't know/remember you had this! Beauty!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.
> 
> View attachment 4980049


Oh yeah, that is gorgeous in sunlight!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> WOW! I love your red! I didn't know/remember you had this! Beauty!



Thanks TO .  You know how it is, each bag does come up eventually during my speed dating .


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


Beautiful red bag!!!
It looks brand spanking new too!!!


----------



## missconvy

My new to me neverfull DA. Was going to wait until spring to use her but I’m impatient and so here we are.


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4980403


Which leather and colour is this Theia? And is this the regular or midi size? The leather is to die for!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful red bag!!!
> It looks brand spanking new too!!!



Thanks SSSSSM .  I guess it looks pretty good for a 3 year old bag .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM .  I guess it looks pretty good for a 3 year old bag .


Oh I bet you only used it a handful of times!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


L❤️VE this red!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4980403


Nice color! Is this chocolate verona?


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> L❤VE this red!



Thanks so much JB


----------



## carterazo

Coach color block Cassie for a while. Today I switched into this gorgeous red Tuscany Shoulder bag from Frank Clegg


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Which leather and colour is this Theia? And is this the regular or midi size? The leather is to die for!





samfalstaff said:


> Nice color! Is this chocolate verona?


Thank you!  
This is a regular sized Theia in Aquila matte (burgundy
@samfalstaff here is my chocolate Verona Selene:


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> This is a regular sized Theia in Aquila matte (burgundy
> @samfalstaff here is my chocolate Verona Selene:
> View attachment 4981422


Oh, thanks for the picture and clarification. Aquila matte was not on my radar, but now it is!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Rainy day, lockdown companion for  the  last  weeks


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach color block Cassie for a while. Today I switched into this *gorgeous red Tuscany Shoulder bag from Frank Clegg*






Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy day, lockdown companion for  the  last  weeks
> View attachment 4981523


"Alexa, search crash helmets.........."


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink Nora with a DIY handle.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink Nora with a DIY handle.
> View attachment 4981824



Pretty bag!  Lovely twilly!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in orchid today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in orchid today.
> 
> View attachment 4981849


I really enjoy seeing this bag here!!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in orchid today.
> 
> View attachment 4981849



I love this sweet picture so much — perfect for the upcoming V-Day


----------



## afroken

My first taupe bag and love the colour    The Row Wander


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I am wearing my new crossbody and my Keith Urban jacket .  Have a good weekend everyone .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Today, I am wearing my new crossbody and my Keith Urban jacket .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981919



Beautiful bag, and pic! Jacket looks warm and cozy!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really enjoy seeing this bag here!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   



Iamminda said:


> I love this sweet picture so much — perfect for the upcoming V-Day



Thank you, Minda!    I have ideas for a few more Valentine's Day themed pics over the next week.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> My first taupe bag and love the colour    The Row Wander
> 
> View attachment 4981911


Love the colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today, I am wearing my new crossbody and my Keith Urban jacket .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981919


That's a really nice metallic color! And this bag reminds me of your Odeon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> My first taupe bag and love the colour    The Row Wander
> 
> View attachment 4981911


This is a very pretty taupe!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  SSSM — this bag is also like the leather version of the S Bank Besace 



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic! Jacket looks warm and cozy!






Sunshine mama said:


> That's a really nice metallic color! And this bag reminds me of your Odeon.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

afroken said:


> My first taupe bag and love the colour    The Row Wander
> 
> View attachment 4981911


I've got in black and I love it ! This color makes it even more elegant


----------



## afroken

Pollie-Jean said:


> I've got in black and I love it ! This color makes it even more elegant


Bag twin! I have the black too... one of my favourite bags


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink Nora with a DIY handle.
> View attachment 4981824


What an adorable bag!  I love every about it!  Are there crystals on the clasp?  It is too cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cool Breeze said:


> What an adorable bag!  I love every about it!  Are there crystals on the clasp?  It is too cute!!


Thank you!   The  clasp seems to be made from some sort of resin.


----------



## pianolize

Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone (and their bags!!!) are doing! It's been about this time exactly, last year, that we went on a weeklong vacay, only to come back to sudden lockdown!!! I've been in one place since, with only a store shopper bag, since I thought we'd be here for only a few days! Crazy. So basically I take 0 bags NOWHERE. I miss them! (How weird is that?!) So finally I broke down and ordered some new bags. (To carry what to where is the question...). Catch me up!


----------



## JenJBS

pianolize said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I just wanted to pop in and see how everyone (and their bags!!!) are doing! It's been about this time exactly, last year, that we went on a weeklong vacay, only to come back to sudden lockdown!!! I've been in one place since, with only a store shopper bag, since I thought we'd be here for only a few days! Crazy. So basically I take 0 bags NOWHERE. I miss them! (How weird is that?!) So finally I broke down and ordered some new bags. (To carry what to where is the question...). Catch me up!



Good to have you back! So excited to see pics of your new bags!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> My first, and definitely won’t be the last, Aspinal of London handbag. The attention to detail is crazy (in a good way). Nothing was overlooked. Everything from the packaging to the product itself was luxurious in every way.
> 
> This is their Mayfair bag in regular size, evergreen smooth leather and patent croc.
> 
> View attachment 4977046
> 
> 
> For silk fans, they also have a nice selection of scarves.


So classy!


----------



## pianolize

JenJBS said:


> Good to have you back! So excited to see pics of your new bags!


Well... Here's my latest (few hrs ordered!) I have to catch up on all your acquisitions!


----------



## tristaeliseh

Thursday went out to grocery shop (run a couple of errands) and carried this baby from Poshmark! And then retreated back in my house.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040


Gorgeous, IM.


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff Black Basketweave MAB again.


----------



## JenJBS

pianolize said:


> Well... Here's my latest (few hrs ordered!) I have to catch up on all your acquisitions!
> 
> View attachment 4982838



Beautiful!       Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, IM.



Thank you dear DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

shesnochill said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Black Basketweave MAB again.
> 
> View attachment 4982917


Awwww!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww!!!


----------



## Yuki85

First time using it!!


----------



## Reni_

My crystal Prada re-edition


----------



## Sunshine mama

Reni_ said:


> My crystal Prada re-edition
> 
> View attachment 4983533


So chic!!!


----------



## Bagfangirl

My new baby came in today, will be wearing it


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my Coach rainbow Klare for the first time!


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag. Took the pic, then got distracted and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.


----------



## adelinadaryls

houseof999 said:


> My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.
> 
> View attachment 4980049



The color is so gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag. Took the pic, then got distracted and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.
> 
> View attachment 4984506



I absolutely  this pink color — I need a pink bag


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely  this pink color — I need a pink bag



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## afroken

My Valentines bag. Massaccesi Calista Midi.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag. Took the pic, then got distracted and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.
> 
> View attachment 4984506


Beautiful bag and color!!
I think pink is a good choice nearing V day, but imo, pink is a good everyday color,  with any outfit, and any occasion!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> My Valentines bag. Massaccesi Calista Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4984736


Wow!!!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> My Valentines bag. Massaccesi Calista Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4984736



That color is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and color!!
> I think pink is a good choice nearing V day, but imo, pink is a good everyday color,  with any outfit, and any occasion!



Thank you, Sunshine!    You have the cutest pink bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag. Took the pic, then got distracted and forgot to post it.  This seems like a spring/summer color, but figured being near Valentine's Day justified a pink bag.
> 
> View attachment 4984506


OOH, I just love this one! I'm with you on Valentine's day colors. I love a good pink or red bag around this time of year.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> My Valentines bag. Massaccesi Calista Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4984736


This color is so gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> OOH, I just love this one! I'm with you on Valentine's day colors. I love a good pink or red bag around this time of year.



Thank you!   Cheers to pink and red Valentine's Bags!  I'm really falling for the camera bag (or closely related) style. The more I use them, the more I love them.


----------



## Iamminda

afroken said:


> My Valentines bag. Massaccesi Calista Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4984736



Love this purple beauty


----------



## TotinScience

This thread is filled with gorgeous bags of all shapes, sizes, and price brackets! I just wanted to give a shout out to a humble Lauren wallet clutch from Hobo the Original. Such a comfy catch all!


----------



## JenJBS

My red Halo bag today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4985372


  "Halo" red bag!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> "Halo" red bag!



Thank you, RN!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4985372



Great bag — in such a pretty show-stopping red


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Great bag — in such a pretty show-stopping red



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## ksuromax

BV Knot clutch


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> View attachment 4986397


Aida? Lucky you!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Aida? Lucky you!


I know, right?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I know, right?


Everything in the arts is pretty much on hold here. We’re supposed to have a season this summer (Hamilton for one) so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. Instead of the a four day run it’s supposed to be here for a month, I’m guessing due to socially distant seating.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Everything in the arts is pretty much on hold here. We’re supposed to have a season this summer (Hamilton for one) so I’m keeping my fingers crossed. Instead of the a four day run it’s supposed to be here for a month, I’m guessing due to socially distant seating.


Yep, here we, too, have some seats 'blocked', but still the hall was packed! 
I LOVED it, Giselle (ballet) on Sat, Aida today, i'm trying to catch up on the months we spent locked down


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yep, here we, too, have some seats 'blocked', but still the hall was packed!
> I LOVED it, Giselle (ballet) on Sat, Aida today, i'm trying to catch up on the months we spent locked down


Sigh, I wish...


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> View attachment 4986397



This red is just gorgeous — glad you are having a fun night out K


----------



## leechiyong

All dressed up and nowhere to go, but ready for Valentine’s Day:


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go, but ready for Valentine’s Day:
> View attachment 4986470



Beautiful colors . All you ladies here are killing it with your beautiful VDay bags


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go, but ready for Valentine’s Day:
> View attachment 4986470



What a show stopper!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga B4 Papier Tattoo...


----------



## Nessa60

Reni_ said:


> My crystal Prada re-edition
> 
> View attachment 4983533


Gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> View attachment 4986397


Morning routine:
1. Make coffee
2. Put on crash helmet
3. Open Purse Forum .........


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vday shopping for DH  at Home Depot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH  at Home Depot!
> View attachment 4986989


 So when they say, "Home is where the heart is", are they talking about Home Depot?


----------



## tatertot

Mulberry firey red Bays for me today  I am loving all of these fun bags for Valentines day!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> So when they say, "Home is where the heart is", are they talking about Home Depot?


For my DH it is!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH  at Home Depot!
> View attachment 4986989


such a sweet picture!


----------



## Reni_

Nessa60 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, dear


----------



## Reni_

Sunshine mama said:


> So chic!!!


Thank you, dear


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> such a sweet picture!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH  at Home Depot!
> View attachment 4986989



That mug and purse look so cute together! Same color - different textures!     And that adorable Twilly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That mug and purse look so cute together! Same color - different textures!     And that adorable Twilly!


Thank you Jen, that's really kind of you!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning routine:
> 1. Make coffee
> 2. Put on crash helmet
> 3. Open Purse Forum .........


ditto!


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> This red is just gorgeous — glad you are having a fun night out K


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Alveiro Martini messenger bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Mini Ina by Behno in orchid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mini Ina by Behno in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 4987650


Sooooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo beautiful!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## pianolize

RuedeNesle said:


> Morning routine:
> 1. Make coffee
> 2. Put on crash helmet
> 3. Open Purse Forum .........


THIS!!! I've only been back on TPF for a few days and am ALREADY a handful (!!!) of bags in!!!! (This after last year of NOTHING...)


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Mini Ina by Behno in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 4987650


Such a lovely photo!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a lovely photo!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tatertot said:


> Mulberry firey red Bays for me today  I am loving all of these fun bags for Valentines day!!
> 
> View attachment 4987026


  Happy Valentine's Weekend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Alveiro Martini messenger bag.
> View attachment 4987291


Love the bag and bonus points for the RED chair!


----------



## maris.crane

Fendi Mini Baguette (insert baguette bread emoji here)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready for Vday!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for Vday!
> View attachment 4987997



Love this cutie and how you dressed her up — perfect for VDay


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for Vday!
> View attachment 4987997



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff pink camera bag again today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Happy Friday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for Vday!
> View attachment 4987997


Point of impact in 3, 2, 1....   I LOVE the bag, and the strawberry is the cherry  on top! Happy Valentine's Weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Point of impact in 3, 2, 1....   I LOVE the bag, and the strawberry is the cherry  on top! Happy Valentine's Weekend!


Hahahaha!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff pink camera bag again today.
> 
> View attachment 4988320


Love this sparkly pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday.
> View attachment 4988448


You look fabulous in your red!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Decked out for Vday eve in pink.  Later, I changed my mind and changed my heart.


----------



## missconvy

Patagonia Fanny pack for coffee run ❄️


----------



## maris.crane

Sunshine mama said:


> Decked out for Vday eve in pink.  Later, I changed my mind and changed my heart.
> View attachment 4989045
> View attachment 4989109



I have looked at this bag so many times on Nordstrom online but I don’t want to pay full price.  Is it worth it? I LOVE the LV accessories inside!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this sparkly pink!



Thank you!  I hesitated to buy, due to how pale it is (concern about color transfer), but the metallic sparkly finish did me in...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Decked out for Vday eve in pink.  Later, I changed my mind and changed my heart.
> View attachment 4989045
> View attachment 4989109



Both hearts look great. And how perfect for you to have a pink mask, instead of the usual blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> You look fabulous in your red!!!


Thank you, sm.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Friday.
> View attachment 4988448



Looking red-hot beautiful on this V-Day weekend DM .


----------



## Iamminda

I am loving these two pink pretties — so perfect for this lovely weekend .  SSSM — I have always been tempted by these KG bags, you are making a strong case for me to look at them again .



JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff pink camera bag again today.
> 
> View attachment 4988320






Sunshine mama said:


> Decked out for Vday eve in pink.  Later, I changed my mind and changed my heart.
> View attachment 4989045
> View attachment 4989109


----------



## Sunshine mama

maris.crane said:


> I have looked at this bag so many times on Nordstrom online but I don’t want to pay full price.  Is it worth it? I LOVE the LV accessories inside!


Thank you! 
Let's just say I love it so dearly!!!!
It's definitely not for everyone though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Both hearts look great. And how perfect for you to have a pink mask, instead of the usual blue!


Thank you.  When my DD told me about it,  I bought 5 bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am loving these two pink pretties — so perfect for this lovely weekend .  SSSM — I have always been tempted by these KG bags, you are making a strong case for me to look at them again .


Thank you IM!!!
 ( doitdoitdoit)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I am loving these two pink pretties — so perfect for this lovely weekend .  SSSM — I have always been tempted by these KG bags, you are making a strong case for me to look at them again .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  When my DD told me about it,  I bought 5 bags!!!



Good for you!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my red bag for the pre-Valentines grocery shopping. HUGS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my red bag for the pre-Valentines grocery shopping. HUGS!
> 
> View attachment 4989455


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my red bag for the pre-Valentines grocery shopping. HUGS!
> 
> View attachment 4989455



So cute — this pic makes me smile


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


>


Thank you!   




Iamminda said:


> So cute — this pic makes me smile


Thank you, Minda!  I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking red-hot beautiful on this V-Day weekend DM .


Thank you, IM.


----------



## coolmelondew

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## tuowei

coolmelondew said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> View attachment 4990080
> View attachment 4990081


Black and gold perfection


----------



## IntheOcean

coolmelondew said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> View attachment 4990080
> View attachment 4990081


Beautiful flowers! (And the goodies, too, of course )


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my all time favorite,  Balenciaga city giant 12 !! Happy Valentine's day to everyone !!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff BBW Morning After Bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my all time favorite,  Balenciaga city giant 12 !! Happy Valentine's day to everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990295


Love the pompom! Gorgeous bag 


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff BBW Morning After Bag


So pretty with the woven leather!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree, with a *Kiss*lock closure, to church today.


----------



## Iamminda

coolmelondew said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> View attachment 4990080
> View attachment 4990081



Those flowers are extraordinarily beautiful—really special, never seen tulips (?) in those pretty colors before.  Also like your lovely Box bag and YSL pouch  as well


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> Decked out for Vday eve in pink.  Later, I changed my mind and changed my heart.
> View attachment 4989045
> View attachment 4989109


Omg! I love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Bottega Veneta medium cervo Loop in dark barolo. Closest thing I have to red for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Omg! I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057



Love the bag, and twilly!


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for Vday!
> View attachment 4987997


I love all your fun bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love the bag, and twilly!



Thanks so much Jen


----------



## Venessa84

Spent the last few days celebrating my birthday and Valentine‘s Day with the Chanel 19, my birthday present (Fendi Peekaboo), and the LV Capucines


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


Gorgeous, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous, IM.



Thanks dear DM


----------



## llaga22

This beautiful Chloe Paraty.


----------



## afroken

Wearing this small but mighty BV Nodini in tangerine for the days ahead!


----------



## IntheOcean

llaga22 said:


> This beautiful Chloe Paraty.


Very pretty bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my red bag for the pre-Valentines grocery shopping. HUGS!
> 
> View attachment 4989455





JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs The Soiree, with a *Kiss*lock closure, to church today.
> 
> View attachment 4990657






Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057






 Thank you for the Valentine's Day eye candy!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4991375
> 
> 
> Thank you for the Valentine's Day eye candy!



You're very welcome!  
Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


Oh myyyyyy! Love this whole pink/red look! I especially adore the bandeau!!! I NEED it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Spent the last few days celebrating my birthday and Valentine‘s Day with the Chanel 19, my birthday present (Fendi Peekaboo), and the LV Capucines
> 
> View attachment 4991156
> View attachment 4991157
> View attachment 4991158


Wow!!! 
I am totally jelly of your YELLOW  Fendi!!! Loveeeeee!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> I love all your fun bags!!!


Thank you sweet Piano!
They really give me sparks of joy! They also let me express my cray cray side without really going cray cray!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!
> I am totally jelly of your YELLOW  Fendi!!! Loveeeeee!!!



Thanks SM! It’s seriously the perfect yellow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday's look.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


Just beautiful Minda !!


----------



## carterazo

Coach small Borough for Valentine's.


----------



## Iamminda

As usual, great food and gorgeous bags Venessa .  I adore that beautiful and cheery Fendi 



Venessa84 said:


> Spent the last few days celebrating my birthday and Valentine‘s Day with the Chanel 19, my birthday present (Fendi Peekaboo), and the LV Capucines
> 
> View attachment 4991156
> View attachment 4991157
> View attachment 4991158


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you RN .  Hope you didn't bump your head too hard from fainting .



RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4991375
> 
> 
> Thank you for the Valentine's Day eye candy!




Thanks so much D 



Dmurphy1 said:


> Just beautiful Minda !!




Big thanks SSSM .  I love your gorgeous Alma — one of the most beautiful BBs ever made IMO. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh myyyyyy! Love this whole pink/red look! I especially adore the bandeau!!! I NEED it!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach small Borough for Valentine's.





  I hope you had a nice Valentine's Day!


----------



## Lake Effect

Rediscovered this little gem, Coach from 1995.


----------



## muchstuff

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4991838
> 
> Rediscovered this little gem, Coach from 1995.


Beautiful red!


----------



## Lake Effect

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful red!


Ty


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


I love everything about this: gorgeous bag and cute twilly!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I love everything about this: gorgeous bag and cute twilly!



Thank you K .  Haven’t seen you here in a bit I think — glad to see you back


----------



## Venessa84

Birthday lunch for my mom with the Fendi peekaboo


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thank you K .  Haven’t seen you here in a bit I think — glad to see you back


How lovely of you to say! I have been quite busy with work tHe past month and am lurking more than posting these days. But I am enjoying everyone’s bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday lunch for my mom with the Fendi peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 4992123


What a beautiful yellow. I have always loved this bag and the yellow really showcases the style.  And it is so cheerful!


----------



## lenarmc

Elizabeth and James Cynnie bucket bag


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday lunch for my mom with the Fendi peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 4992123



Happy Birthday to your Mom, Venessa . How fun to share a birthday month with your Mom


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


When did you get this adorable twilly? It is so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> When did you get this adorable twilly? It is so cute!



Thanks .  Got it the first week of January when they released the new lunar new year accessories.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4991838
> 
> Rediscovered this little gem, Coach from 1995.


----------



## Lake Effect

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4992294


 The supreme compliment


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> The supreme compliment


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me Velo ❤️


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

this italian bag that I paired with my trench for the first time this year... spring is coming!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Hi @Sunshine mama , I took some photos! For reference, I use an iPhone 11 with their silicone case.
> 
> This photo shows the iPhone in the back pocket. As you can see it’s not noticeable at all. However, it takes some time to get in and out of, due to the smooth leather doesn’t have much give and my silicone case having friction against everything. I’ve tried taking the case off and the iPhone slips in and out of the pocket much easier.
> 
> View attachment 4978752
> 
> 
> The lining is light pink. Very pretty combination!
> 
> View attachment 4978753
> 
> 
> It even comes with a matching mirror. The little pocket you see in the photo above is for the mirror
> 
> View attachment 4978754
> 
> 
> I just saw on their website sales section that they added another evergreen regular sized Mayfair that’s 0.75” wider than the one that I got. This wasn’t there when I bought mine. For some reason they called both the regular size. The slightly wider version costs about $90 USD more but I’m sure it can fit cellphones in the external pocket much easier due to the extra space. There’s only 1 left of the wider version though
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you for this great review!  I've had my eye on this brand on and off for the longest time.  Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Thank you for this great review!  I've had my eye on this brand on and off for the longest time.  Your bag is gorgeous!


My pleasure! It’s a wonderful brand. Glad to be of help.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Miss Red says Hello to RN and all our lovely TPFers on this thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980040



Gorgeous red!   love LP leather bags.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> My newest biggest tote: M. Gemi Maria in metallic Emerald.
> 
> View attachment 4980049



Beautiful! The color and leather look so yummy.


----------



## carterazo

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Rainy day, lockdown companion for  the  last  weeks
> View attachment 4981523


So pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> My pleasure! It’s a wonderful brand. Glad to be of help.


I have had my eye on this bag ever since you posted it! It is so lovely. Is it possible to do any modshots to get a sense of scale? or have it placed next to something for scale? It is really hard to tell from their stock photos exactly what size it is. Sometimes it looks really big, and other times it looks to be not much bigger than the Midi-Mayfair. TIA.


----------



## afroken

@Kimbashop No problem! I’ll have a picture taken for you next to some of my bags that you have as well (good thing we have a shared love for BV, Bal, and MM ). I’m terrible with modshots, sorry about that!

Not home right now so I’ll have the photos posted tonight!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> @Kimbashop No problem! I’ll have a picture taken for you next to some of my bags that you have as well (good thing we have a shared love for BV, Bal, and MM ). I’m terrible with modshots, sorry about that!
> 
> Not home right now so I’ll have the photos posted tonight!


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe Evie.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous red!   love LP leather bags.



Thank you C


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Etoupe Evie.



You look great DM .  Like those shoes


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> You look great DM .  Like those shoes


Thank you, sweet IM.  I got these comfy flats years ago in Santa Fe.


----------



## JenJBS

My Teddi Joelle Albany tote.      It really is a beautiful pure black, despite the way it looks in this lighting.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My Teddi Joelle Albany tote.      It really is a beautiful pure black, despite the way it looks in this lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4993128


Off to search the brand...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Off to search the brand...



It's from the Italian Collaboration, which is currently 50% off. 

50% OFF LAST CHANCE ITALIAN COLLAB – TEDDI JOELLE

Teddi Joelle Reveal/Review | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Teddi Joelle Albany tote.      It really is a beautiful pure black, despite the way it looks in this lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4993128



Beautiful picture Jen .  I always like the background you choose for the bag.


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink Nora with a DIY handle.
> View attachment 4981824



You changed it beautifully! Where did you get that twilly?  What is the name?  Sorry if you said it elsewhere, I didn't see it.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture Jen .  I always like the background you choose for the bag.



Thank you, Minda!     It's a throw blanket.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> It's from the Italian Collaboration, which is currently 50% off.
> 
> 50% OFF LAST CHANCE ITALIAN COLLAB – TEDDI JOELLE
> 
> Teddi Joelle Reveal/Review | PurseForum (purseblog.com)


Their crock-embossed totes are nice!


----------



## afroken

@Kimbashop @carterazo I feel like I’m missing a few more people who are interested in the Aspinal of London Mayfair bag, here are some comparison photos. I’m including dimensions of Massaccesi bags as these are not very easy to find on the internet!

Front to back:
Massaccesi Penelope Midi (4.7”H x 9.4”W x 2.1”D)
AoL Mayfair
Massaccesi Sabrina Midi (9.8”H x 12.6” x 1.2”)
Massaccesi Calista Midi (10.6”H x 14.7”W x 1.9”D, 10.5” shoulder drop)









With BV Veneta medium







With BV Nodini









With Bal City small







With Bal City mini







ETA: @Kimbashop @carterazo I know both of you ladies have the Massaccesi Astra satchel - while I don't have that bag, I have the Aura which is a little bit smaller than the Astra satchel. I would say that the AoL Mayfair doesn't fit as much as the Aura, but fits more than the Zhoe Mini and Legend, and fits the same as BV Nodini.


----------



## Venessa84

Kimbashop said:


> What a beautiful yellow. I have always loved this bag and the yellow really showcases the style.  And it is so cheerful!



Thank you Kim! I felt the same as you. I’ve had this bag on my wishlist for like 6 years and it was this color that made me finally take the plunge. 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday to your Mom, Venessa . How fun to share a birthday month with your Mom



Thank you so much Minda!! Our family is filled with February birthdays...my dad, my dog, and then obviously my mom and me. It’s month full of fun and love.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> @Kimbashop @carterazo I feel like I’m missing a few more people who are interested in the Aspinal of London Mayfair bag, here are some comparison photos. I’m including dimensions of Massaccesi bags as these are not very easy to find on the internet!
> 
> Front to back:
> Massaccesi Penelope Midi (4.7”H x 9.4”W x 2.1”D)
> AoL Mayfair
> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi (9.8”H x 12.6” x 1.2”)
> Massaccesi Calista Midi (10.6”H x 14.7”W x 1.9”D, 10.5” shoulder drop)
> 
> View attachment 4993147
> 
> View attachment 4993148
> 
> View attachment 4993149
> 
> 
> 
> With BV Veneta medium
> 
> View attachment 4993151
> 
> View attachment 4993152
> 
> 
> 
> With BV Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4993156
> 
> View attachment 4993159
> 
> View attachment 4993162
> 
> 
> 
> With Bal City small
> 
> View attachment 4993164
> 
> View attachment 4993165
> 
> 
> 
> With Bal City mini
> 
> View attachment 4993166
> 
> View attachment 4993168


This is SO helpful! Thanks for going through all this trouble. I think I was most surprised by the Nodini comparison (yours is lovely, btw). It looks similar in terms of length and height (a little taller). So I guess what I'm perceiving as "big" must be the depth of the bag. It is a beautiful bag. I love the whole Mayfair line. It's very Vintage-inspired. 

It was also nice to see your collection!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> This is SO helpful! Thanks for going through all this trouble. I think I was most surprised by the Nodini comparison (yours is lovely, btw). It looks similar in terms of length and height (a little taller). So I guess what I'm perceiving as "big" must be the depth of the bag. It is a beautiful bag. I love the whole Mayfair line. It's very Vintage-inspired.
> 
> It was also nice to see your collection!


I added more commentary to the bottom of that post right before you replied! Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions!

No trouble at all!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I added more commentary to the bottom of that post right before you replied! Hope this helps and let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> No trouble at all!


Commentary noted and helpful. I still can't get over the fact that it is similar in size and volume as the Nodini . The bags can't be more different. It's helpful to know what I would be able to carry in the Mayfair-- I mean, if I were to get one.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> @Kimbashop @carterazo I feel like I’m missing a few more people who are interested in the Aspinal of London Mayfair bag, here are some comparison photos. I’m including dimensions of Massaccesi bags as these are not very easy to find on the internet!
> 
> Front to back:
> Massaccesi Penelope Midi (4.7”H x 9.4”W x 2.1”D)
> AoL Mayfair
> Massaccesi Sabrina Midi (9.8”H x 12.6” x 1.2”)
> Massaccesi Calista Midi (10.6”H x 14.7”W x 1.9”D, 10.5” shoulder drop)
> 
> View attachment 4993147
> 
> View attachment 4993148
> 
> View attachment 4993149
> 
> 
> 
> With BV Veneta medium
> 
> View attachment 4993151
> 
> View attachment 4993152
> 
> 
> 
> With BV Nodini
> 
> View attachment 4993156
> 
> View attachment 4993159
> 
> View attachment 4993162
> 
> 
> 
> With Bal City small
> 
> View attachment 4993164
> 
> View attachment 4993165
> 
> 
> 
> With Bal City mini
> 
> View attachment 4993166
> 
> View attachment 4993168
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: @Kimbashop @carterazo I know both of you ladies have the Massaccesi Astra satchel - while I don't have that bag, I have the Aura which is a little bit smaller than the Astra satchel. I would say that the AoL Mayfair doesn't fit as much as the Aura, but fits more than the Zhoe Mini and Legend, and fits the same as BV Nodini.



Thanks for the eye candy, and the helpful comparison pics!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Commentary noted and helpful. I still can't get over the fact that it is similar in size and volume as the Nodini . The bags can't be more different. It's helpful to know what I would be able to carry in the Mayfair-- I mean, if I were to get one.


The Nodini is very soft and therefore it's much easier to fit things inside, the Mayfair is very structured (probably my most structured bag) and therefore the leather has zero give. Another thing to note is that there is a divider in the middle of the Mayfair, which compromises a bit of space. It still fits a lot for a crossbody.

Nodini is my favourite crossbody, next to my smaller Bal Cities    one of my dream bags is a purple Nodini like the one in your profile pic! And speaking of purple BVs, I just purchased a purple BV Campana today and now I'm off to ban island.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> The Nodini is very soft and therefore it's much easier to fit things inside, the Mayfair is very structured (probably my most structured bag) and therefore the leather has zero give. Another thing to note is that there is a divider in the middle of the Mayfair, which compromises a bit of space. It still fits a lot for a crossbody.
> 
> Nodini is my favourite crossbody, next to my smaller Bal Cities    one of my dream bags is a purple Nodini like the one in your profile pic! And speaking of purple BVs, I just purchased a purple BV Campana today and now I'm off to ban island.


congratulations on your Campana! That is a bag I have always been curious about so I look forward to your pictures. 
The Nodini is my favorite crossbody as well. 
Although I don't have many structured bags, I really like them in smaller sizes. When I was younger I used an old binocular bag as my purse. I loved the shape and rigidity of it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> You changed it beautifully! Where did you get that twilly?  What is the name?  Sorry if you said it elsewhere, I didn't see it.


Thank you! I don't remember the name, but I got it from Amaz0n.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> The Nodini is very soft and therefore it's much easier to fit things inside, the Mayfair is very structured (probably my most structured bag) and therefore the leather has zero give. Another thing to note is that there is a divider in the middle of the Mayfair, which compromises a bit of space. It still fits a lot for a crossbody.
> 
> Nodini is my favourite crossbody, next to my smaller Bal Cities    one of my dream bags is a purple Nodini like the one in your profile pic! And speaking of purple BVs, I just purchased a purple BV Campana today and now I'm off to ban island.



Purple Campana!  My favorite BV color and style! Bag Twins!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Purple Campana!  My favorite BV color and style! Bag Twins!


I think mine might be Monalisa too, I’m still awaiting verification from BV authenticators. Got it at a great price (imo) and it’s located in Canada so for once I don’t have to pay customs!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I think mine might be Monalisa too, I’m still awaiting verification from BV authenticators. Got it at a great price (imo) and it’s located in Canada so for once I don’t have to pay customs!



Looks like MonaLisa to me, but I'm not an authenticator.   Congratulations!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Looks like MonaLisa to me, but I'm not an authenticator.   Congratulations!


And of course I hope it’s authentic LOL but it should be good


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I think mine might be Monalisa too, I’m still awaiting verification from BV authenticators. Got it at a great price (imo) and it’s located in Canada so for once I don’t have to pay customs!


What size is yours? I'm curious about how this bag carries in both the medium and the large.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> What size is yours? I'm curious about how this bag carries in both the medium and the large.


I had the large and if I recall correctly I had a hard time keeping both straps on my shoulder.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> What size is yours? I'm curious about how this bag carries in both the medium and the large.





muchstuff said:


> I had the large and if I recall correctly I had a hard time keeping both straps on my shoulder.



Based on the measurements I’m pretty sure it’s the medium!

I really hope the straps-slipping-off-shoulder problem won’t be on the medium size! But even if it does have that problem then I’ll learn to live with it as I have a weak spot for BV purple bags 

@JenJBS what size is yours? Do you find that yours has the straps slipping off problem? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Based on the measurements I’m pretty sure it’s the medium!
> 
> I really hope the straps-slipping-off-shoulder problem won’t be on the medium size! But even if it does have that problem then I’ll learn to live with it as I have a weak spot for BV purple bags
> 
> @JenJBS what size is yours? Do you find that yours has the straps slipping off problem? Thanks!


if you put the outside strap higher on the shoulder than the inside strap I find it stays better.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Based on the measurements I’m pretty sure it’s the medium!
> 
> I really hope the straps-slipping-off-shoulder problem won’t be on the medium size! But even if it does have that problem then I’ll learn to live with it as I have a weak spot for BV purple bags
> 
> @JenJBS what size is yours? Do you find that yours has the straps slipping off problem? Thanks!



Mine is a medium. But I hand carry it, rather than over my shoulder, so I don't know about the strap slipping off. Sorry.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> if you put the outside strap higher on the shoulder than the inside strap I find it stays better.



Thanks for the tip! I’m excited.



JenJBS said:


> Mine is a medium. But I hand carry it, rather than over my shoulder, so I don't know about the strap slipping off. Sorry.



Oh right, you have many lovely handheld bags, each of them looking like a piece of art


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thanks for the tip! I’m excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, you have many lovely handheld bags, each of them looking like a piece of art



Thank you!   I tend to use my shoulder bags as hand held... Tomorrow I'll use my lovely MonaLisa Campana (such a hardship, having to carry my second favorite bag...  ) and shoulder carry it to see if the straps stay in place or slip off.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I tend to use my shoulder bags as hand held... Tomorrow I'll use my lovely MonaLisa Campana (such a hardship, having to carry my second favorite bag...  ) and shoulder carry it to see if the straps stay in place or slip off.


Thanks so much for testing it out! Really appreciate this  I’m the exact opposite, I can never do handheld anything, I just can’t pull the look together, it doesn’t work out on me. Instead I always go for slouchy shoulder bags or crossbodies. Even my AOL Mayfair I intend to wear crossbody. But I always love to admire handheld bags on others and from afar, they are exquisite


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thanks so much for testing it out! Really appreciate this  I’m the exact opposite, I can never do handheld anything, I just can’t pull the look together, it doesn’t work out on me. Instead I always go for slouchy shoulder bags or crossbodies. Even my AOL Mayfair I intend to wear crossbody. But I always love to admire handheld bags on others and from afar, they are exquisite



Happy for any excuse to use my Campana.   How are you liking your Mayfair? For me it's flap bags. I've had a few, but they just don't work for me. But I enjoy seeing a beautiful flap bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Thanks for all of this info. I will await the drama: Will the medium straps slip, or won't they? 

Either way, such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Happy for any excuse to use my Campana.   How are you liking your Mayfair? For me it's flap bags. I've had a few, but they just don't work for me. But I enjoy seeing a beautiful flap bag.


Mayfair is probably my most ladylike bag   I love it! I only like flap bags when they have a handle. I do wish that they could take out the middle divider, could free up some space. Right now it could only fit as much as I could stuff into the BV Nodini, which is already a sizeable amount but I like roomy bags.

I’m always up for a good dark green or purple bag. I also have a trio green croc Polene Numero Un on pre-order that’s like the big sister of this bag  I’ll take side by side photos when it arrives.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Mayfair is probably my most ladylike bag   I love it! I only like flap bags when they have a handle. I do wish that they could take out the middle divider, could free up some space. Right now it could only fit as much as I could stuff into the BV Nodini, which is already a sizeable amount but I like roomy bags.
> 
> I’m always up for a good dark green or purple bag. I also have a trio green croc Polene Numero Un on pre-order that’s like the big sister of this bag  I’ll take side by side photos when it arrives.



I don't favor inside dividers either. Like you say, it frees up space. Excited to see pics of your new Polene when it arrives!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday lunch for my mom with the Fendi peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 4992123


They all look scrumptious!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Just for today I was trying out my new Saben rainbow strap with my raspberry red Coach Court.


----------



## misstrine85

My Velo with me at work ❤️


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Commentary noted and helpful. I still can't get over the fact that it is similar in size and volume as the Nodini . The bags can't be more different. It's helpful to know what I would be able to carry in the Mayfair-- I mean, if I were to get one.


Aspinal of London just released a couple more Mayfairs on sale, some of the regular sized ones are 0.75 inches wider than the one that I got (which is also called regular size, so make sure you note the dimensions). 0.75” is quite a bit of extra space!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My SMAKin' cute Peanuts bag and I are waiting in the car at......wait for it...... the Home Depot!


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> BV Knot clutch
> View attachment 4986397



Beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Vday shopping for DH  at Home Depot!
> View attachment 4986989



My DH loves anything HD too.


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Mini Ina by Behno in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 4987650



Love this!


----------



## carterazo

tatertot said:


> Mulberry firey red Bays for me today  I am loving all of these fun bags for Valentines day!!
> 
> View attachment 4987026



This red is stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Love this!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> My SMAKin' cute Peanuts bag and I are waiting in the car at......wait for it...... the Home Depot!
> View attachment 4994673


Oh yeah that’s adorable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me Hermès Picotin 18 with a drawstring bag inside I made myself.


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa. 




Yes, the handles slipped on my medium. 



afroken said:


> @JenJBS what size is yours? Do you find that yours has the straps slipping off problem? Thanks!





Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for all of this info. I will await the drama: Will the medium straps slip, or won't they?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4995155
> 
> 
> Yes, the handles slipped on my medium.


Love this color! Is MonaLisa the official color name? (I know nothing about BV.)


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4995155
> 
> 
> Yes, the handles slipped on my medium.


Did you try crossing them?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new to me Hermès Picotin 18 with a drawstring bag inside I made myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995125



Beautiful bag!     I really like this pic. I'd never thought of combining orange and grey, but it looks really lovely - and it avoids the Halloween look of orange and black.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Love this color! Is MonaLisa the official color name? (I know nothing about BV.)



Thank you!  Yes, MonaLisa is the official name. It's such a fabulous purple!   Sadly, long discontinued; but at lease the occasional piece shows up on the resale sites.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Did you try crossing them?



Yeah. They didn't stay crossed. Then the strap slipped off my shoulder. I'm wondering if the medium handle drop is shorter than the large, and that might keep them from staying crossed?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. They didn't stay crossed. Then the strap slipped off my shoulder. I'm wondering if the medium handle drop is shorter than the large, and that might keep them from staying crossed?


I’ve never had the medium, only the large so can’t say.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Yes, MonaLisa is the official name. It's such a fabulous purple!   Sadly, long discontinued; but at lease the occasional piece shows up on the resale sites.


Thank you for the info. I really is a pretty color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!     I really like this pic. I'd never thought of combining orange and grey, but it looks really lovely - and it avoids the Halloween look of orange and black.


Orange is a lot more versatile than people think....


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Used this bag/accessory combo today to say “Happy Valentine’s Day” and “Happy Lunar New Year” everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991057


Gorgeous red!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Spent the last few days celebrating my birthday and Valentine‘s Day with the Chanel 19, my birthday present (Fendi Peekaboo), and the LV Capucines
> 
> View attachment 4991156
> View attachment 4991157
> View attachment 4991158



Happy belated birthday!  Your Peakaboo is such a ray of sunshine!


----------



## carterazo

llaga22 said:


> This beautiful Chloe Paraty.



My HG at one time! (just in a different color). I need to start looking for this bag.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 4991659
> 
> I hope you had a nice Valentine's Day!



Please don't get injured on account of our red bags!   I had a lovely time.  I hope you did too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Here you go, not a tight fit either and I am average build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969578


I have one on the way...


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous red!



Thanks so much C


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4995155
> 
> 
> Yes, the handles slipped on my medium.


Thanks so much for testing out the shoulder wear! I just got the colour and size of my campana verified - it’s a medium Monalisa as well   Even with the shoulder slip problem I’ll still put up with it, I’m willing to do a lot for a lovely purple BV anytime

Your gorgeous photo definitely made me even all the more impatient to receive my bag


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Orange is a lot more versatile than people think....


Agreed! Orange was never on my radar before and suddenly I bought 2 orange bags in the past year  unexpected love!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Birthday lunch for my mom with the Fendi peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 4992123


Happy belated birthday tp your mom! I'm sure she had a great time with you.  Your dessert looks so yummy!


----------



## Ludmilla

My new to me Alexa.


----------



## HRM

Salvatore Ferragamo evening clutch for a party


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> My new to me Alexa.
> View attachment 4995461


Oh, what a colour!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> My new to me Alexa.
> View attachment 4995461


Such a lovely color! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Oh, what a colour!!!





IntheOcean said:


> Such a lovely color! Congrats on your new beauty!


Thank you. 
It is kind of a unicorn bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Circle bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Just for today I was trying out my new Saben rainbow strap with my raspberry red Coach Court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994286


 ......  My favorite color bag, with a strap containing all the other colors I LOVE!  I would carry this Coach bag with the Saben strap every day!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> ......  My favorite color bag, with a strap containing all the other colors I LOVE!  I would carry this Coach bag with the Saben strap every day!


And for a good cause too


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thanks so much for testing out the shoulder wear! I just got the colour and size of my campana verified - it’s a medium Monalisa as well   Even with the shoulder slip problem I’ll still put up with it, I’m willing to do a lot for a lovely purple BV anytime
> 
> Your gorgeous photo definitely made me even all the more impatient to receive my bag



Bag Twins!    So happy for you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 4995155
> 
> 
> Yes, the handles slipped on my medium.


Gorgeous. That purple is everything. Thanks for letting me know about the handles.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous. That purple is everything. Thanks for letting me know about the handles.



Thank you!     It really is...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I have one on the way...


In the Guccissima leather?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> In the Guccissima leather?


Yes ma'am.   A shout out to @afroken for telling me about the listing.


----------



## muchstuff

Goyard Grenadines...


----------



## Lee22

Mcm bucket


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines...
> 
> View attachment 4996187


I love this bag


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am.   A shout out to @afroken for telling me about the listing.


Can’t wait to see photos when it arrives!


----------



## afroken

Wearing this sunshine of a bag for the 5th day straight  I rarely wear the same bag for this long but she’s a delight in every way


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Plaza with Saben Limited Edition strap.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag


Why is it we always love the discontinued ones...


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Can’t wait to see photos when it arrives!


I'm quite excited, I've eyed this style for a few years now. They sent it via USPS and it actually appears to be heading due north. When UPS is involved, it heads way east then turns around and comes back to the west coast.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Why is it we always love the discontinued ones...


Lots of pros for that! 1. they'll be cheaper on the resale market and 2. more likely to be styles that not many people know about  


muchstuff said:


> I'm quite excited, I've eyed this style for a few years now.


It's a true classic, I like many old styles from Gucci


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Lots of pros for that! 1. they'll be cheaper on the resale market and 2. more likely to be styles that not many people know about
> 
> It's a true classic, I like many old styles from Gucci


Yeah there might be a couple more I’d like to acquire...


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> It is kind of a unicorn bag.


It's Oxblood, right?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

When life gives you lemons, match them to your purse!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BagsAndCarbs said:


> When life gives you lemons, match them to your purse!!


Aaaaaand the picture didn’t upload... here it is!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Other pics


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Taking a walk in the sun with  my Mansur Gavriel  mini  cloud


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> And for a good cause too




Thanks for the info on the strap! I love shopping for a cause.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Taking a walk in the sun with  my Mansur Gavriel  mini  cloud
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996648


Looks like butter to me!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My HUGE bag today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> My HUGE bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love the tiny bag on little bag thing that you got going on there !


----------



## Kimbashop

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Other pics


Such a stunning tote!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Other pics


Very pretty yellow!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I love the tiny bag on little bag thing that you got going on there !


Haha thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrying my Hobo from Rough and Tumble


----------



## missconvy

Frye Ella. She’s basically all I want to use on the weekends


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Yes ma'am.   A shout out to @afroken for telling me about the listing.


Ooh, can't wait to see it!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Marc Jacobs Percy bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

My DH saw me using this bag today while wearing my sparkly greyish hoodie — and said I look like a gaudy disco ball . Men!!!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Carrying my Hobo from Rough and Tumble


I love my Rough & Tumble bags! Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My DH saw me using this bag today while wearing my sparkly greyish hoodie — and said I look like a gaudy disco ball . Men!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997375


Oh he's just jealous!
I love your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc Jacobs Percy bag today.
> 
> View attachment 4997056


This is such a pretty purple. It looks sooo smooshily gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty purple. It looks sooo smooshily gorgeous!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Agreed! Orange was never on my radar before and suddenly I bought 2 orange bags in the past year  unexpected love!


I got my Picotin 18 in orange and love it! So much fun to put outfits together with.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got my Picotin 18 in orange and love it! So much fun to put outfits together with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997416
> View attachment 4997420
> View attachment 4997421


It looks soooo lovely on you,  and goes well with your beautiful hair!
AND, it's so darn cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh he's just jealous!
> I love your gorgeous bag!



You are probably right about DH’s bag envy .  Thank you


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got my Picotin 18 in orange and love it! So much fun to put outfits together with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997416
> View attachment 4997420
> View attachment 4997421


Stunning bag and you look wonderful! Love the scarf.


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

What a beautiful bag





southernbelle43 said:


> Having posted my disappointment with a defective bag I received last week from a little known company, I wanted to post something more positive. I originally posted this last April, but lots of folks don't go back and read older posts. It is difficult to find a veggie tanned tote that is small enough to use as an every day bag for those of us who do not carry much. Nearly every tote I see in every brand is at least 13-14 inches in width and 11-12 inches in height. The Colonel Littleton Wayfarer tote is perfect. It is 9 wide by 12 high by 4 in depth.  The unlined suede interior has a large zippered pocket, two slip pockets with a pen holder slot between them. The strap has a 16 inch drop which I love! It is full grain buffalo leather which is so unique--very rugged.. He also offers it in cowhide as well. The buffalo grain is gorgeous. It reminds me of bubble lamb in texture.  The bag was $388 in buffalo leather but is less expensive in cowhide.
> I sometimes tire of my gorgeous, soft, luxurious bags and long for a good old "comfy." I have especially felt that way during the pandemic. So here it is:
> 
> View attachment 4954265
> View attachment 4954266


----------



## MyhandbagisaLapras

I’ve not heard of this brand but the quality looks super.


JenJBS said:


> My Fount bag today.    This brand is seriously underrated.
> 
> View attachment 4952447


----------



## JenJBS

MyhandbagisaLapras said:


> I’ve not heard of this brand but the quality looks super.



Thank you!    Yes, super high quality.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage lunch box. I just have to get some lunch now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> My DH saw me using this bag today while wearing my sparkly greyish hoodie — and said I look like a gaudy disco ball . Men!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997375


 "Gaudy" Disco ball? Isn't that redundant?   I love your bag and your jacket sounds (searching my 70s disco vocabulary) groovy!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Stunning bag and you look wonderful! Love the scarf.



Did you see your Spy bag featured on Friday's PurseBlog PurseForum Roundup? Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> My DH saw me using this bag today while wearing my sparkly greyish hoodie — and said I look like a gaudy disco ball . Men!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997375



Men... :shrug:  Your bag is fabulous!   So beautiful!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Did you see your Spy bag featured on Friday's PurseBlog PurseForum Roundup? Congratulations!


Omg   I never check the Roundup but I’m stoked to be featured! I gotta check it more often. Thanks to @muchstuff for letting me adopt this beauty!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Omg   I never check the Roundup but I’m stoked to be featured! I gotta check it more often. Thanks to @muchstuff for letting me adopt this beauty!


Congrats my friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage lunch box. I just have to get some lunch now.
> View attachment 4997704



What a beautiful and fancy lunch box SSSSSM .  Looks great with that chain.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks sweet ladies .  RN — you must be psychic  because my DH literally said “groovy” after he called me a gaudy disco ball.



JenJBS said:


> Men... :shrug:  Your bag is fabulous!  So beautiful!





RuedeNesle said:


> "Gaudy" Disco ball? Isn't that redundant?  I love your bag and your jacket sounds (searching my 70s disco vocabulary) groovy!


----------



## JenJBS

My Jimmy Choo BonBon bag today.


----------



## maris.crane

Pretending it’s #FallYall since I didn’t need a parka today. Fendi Ponyhair baguette in a zebra stripe (and attached a choco brown Amazon crossbody for a bit of ease to do the groceries and wine - but mostly wine - run.)


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Jimmy Choo BonBon bag today.
> View attachment 4997949



Gorgeous picture — the black and purple come across so rich and beautiful Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous picture — the black and purple come across so rich and beautiful Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful and fancy lunch box SSSSSM .  Looks great with that chain.


Haha thank you! I've never had a lunch box as a child.  Maybe that's why I adore this style!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Jimmy Choo BonBon bag today.
> View attachment 4997949


I think the name of this bag is perfect! It's so cute that I just want to eat it with a spoon!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> My DH saw me using this bag today while wearing my sparkly greyish hoodie — and said I look like a gaudy disco ball . Men!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997375


Hilarious about your DH.  Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Dextersmom

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got my Picotin 18 in orange and love it! So much fun to put outfits together with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997416
> View attachment 4997420
> View attachment 4997421


This Pico is perfection on you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage lunch box. I just have to get some lunch now.
> View attachment 4997704


LOVE this bag of yours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> LOVE this bag of yours.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Showing Dooney & Bourke a little love in my last outing.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Hilarious about your DH.  Your bag is gorgeous.



Thanks so much dear DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Showing Dooney & Bourke a little love in my last outing.
> 
> View attachment 4998155


This is such a beautiful and classy bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> It's Oxblood, right?


Sorry for the late answer - it‘s conker.


----------



## Emily111

Sunshine mama said:


> My Circle bag.
> View attachment 4995611



love this bag - what brand is it please ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Emily111 said:


> love this bag - what brand is it please ?


Thank you.
It's a Coach bag.
How are you liking your Pandora bag from Aspinal?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee


----------



## IntheOcean

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Wine Matinee


Looks lovely against the gray outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Sorry for the late answer - it‘s conker.


oh, i see, thanks


----------



## Mimmy

MCM duo for me today.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> oh, i see, thanks


You are very welcome.  
Do you still have your Mulbs?


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Chanel seasonal single flap for a stroll on the Rhein today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> My Chanel seasonal single flap for a stroll on the Rhein today.
> View attachment 4998696


You look gorgeous and that chevron is gorgeous too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous and that chevron is gorgeous too!


Awwww! Thank you! ❤️


----------



## afroken

My wfh companion


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Abricot TPM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Abricot TPM.
> View attachment 4999038



I love your beautiful TPMs — hope you had a nice walk


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love your beautiful TPMs — hope you had a nice walk


Thank you, IM.  It was gorgeous at the beach today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi midi Selene today.


----------



## Amazona

Coach Taupe Cassie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A basket bag.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> You are very welcome.
> Do you still have your Mulbs?


Yep, and i use Lilies regularly, just do not bother to post pics these days 
My black Alexa is ready at hands, waiting for the next 'change' turn


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Willis City with a Coach x Wizard of Oz hang tag


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach Madison Hailey in purple. 

Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000122


Wow it looks like Balenciaga's ultraviolet!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Wow it looks like Balenciaga's ultraviolet!



Thank you!   Yes. Great comparison!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000122


What a difference! I love this color.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What a difference! I love this color.



Thank you!     Lighting makes all the difference in photos... I hadn't realized just how warm Soft White lightbulbs are.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi midi Selene today.
> View attachment 4999361


Chocolate verona, right? Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000122


Ha! I just mentioned in the RM forum seeing this bag in the past and here it is again! I love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! I just mentioned in the RM forum seeing this bag in the past and here it is again! I love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Yep, and i use Lilies regularly, just do not bother to post pics these days
> My black Alexa is ready at hands, waiting for the next 'change' turn


That‘s good to hear!


samfalstaff said:


> Chocolate verona, right? Beautiful!


Thank you.
Yes, this is Choc Verona.


----------



## Emily111

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> It's a Coach bag.
> How are you liking your Pandora bag from Aspinal?


It’s beautiful.
I haven’t used it yet but I absolutely love it and can’t wait to take it out once we’re out of lockdown !!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000122


LOVE this bag!  What year is it from?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Coach Prairie satchel


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> LOVE this bag!  What year is it from?



Thank you!     Sorry, but I got them both pre-loved, and have no idea what year(s) they are from.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Sorry, but I got them both pre-loved, and have no idea what year(s) they are from.


You can tell from the code no on the creed but it doesn’t really matter anyway, it’s lovely!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Tan studded Nikki


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> You can tell from the code no on the creed but it doesn’t really matter anyway, it’s lovely!


It's a Hailey from 2009. Style 14304


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> It's a Hailey from 2009. Style 14304


I thought so.  It was a good year for those! 
Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Fluffy CC tote.


----------



## lenarmc

At my son’s track meet with a mini Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Narnanz

Balenciaga First in Raisin with Saben Rainbow strap as her companion today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 5001115


Beautiful picture, I love everything  !!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> It's a Hailey from 2009. Style 14304



Should have realized you'd know the answer!   Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

lenarmc said:


> At my son’s track meet with a mini Dolce & Gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001116



This bag...    I now have to look into Dolce & Gabana bags!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> This bag...    I now have to look into Dolce & Gabana bags!


Be careful ... you might fall deep down that rabbit hole


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Fluffy CC tote.
> View attachment 5001115



Beautiful DM


----------



## Jereni

The other day I broke out my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust. Completely obsessed.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Be careful ... you might fall deep down that rabbit hole



Too late....


----------



## Luv n bags

Marc Jacobs metallic crossbody.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM





Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful picture, I love everything  !!!


Thank you both.


----------



## ksuromax

Jereni said:


> The other day I broke out my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust. Completely obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 5001340


----------



## ksuromax

Mulberry Alexa


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Coach Madison Hailey in purple.
> 
> Recently switched all the Soft White lightbulbs in my apartment for Daylight spectrum lightbulbs. That, and a sunny day, mean I was finally able to get a pic of my purple Coach that shows it's real color! The Soft White bulbs were so warm that the pics always came out with the bag looking far too warm, and like a magenta instead of purple. Daylight spectrum lightbulbs are the best!
> 
> View attachment 5000122


This indeed IS a BEAUTIFUL purple!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This indeed IS a BEAUTIFUL purple!!!



Thank you!


----------



## afroken

BV Campana in Monalisa


----------



## Molly0

I think I’ll go with the Coach today.


----------



## carterazo

A little mint from Coach for my last couple outings. I need to change into another so I can use more of my bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll go with the Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001729


   I'm fainting over the Valentino bag also! I missed seeing it!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> BV Campana in Monalisa
> 
> View attachment 5001717


Looks great, are you happy with the size?


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm fainting over the Valentino bag also! I missed seeing it!


Had it for ages but still love it. It was ready to go, but it’s such a snowy, slushy day that I changed my mind.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Put this one out again to get  some fresh  air together


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Looks great, are you happy with the size?


Thank you! I do wish that the shoulder drop is longer, as I have a bit of difficulty to get it on my shoulder. Not something that I could throw on my shoulder on the fly. For that reason I’ll be mostly carrying it on my elbow instead. Not my preferred way of carrying bags but I’m not complaining when it’s a purple BV


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> BV Campana in Monalisa
> 
> View attachment 5001717



Bag Twin!     So beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

She doesn't get enough love so brought  the Disney Rogue 25 out to get her some sun.


----------



## JenJBS

Been way too long since I carried my Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket Bag in patent leather, so I did today.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Been way too long since I carried my Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket Bag in patent leather, so I did today.
> 
> View attachment 5002266


Ohhh..so Shiny!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh..so Shiny!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Been way too long since I carried my Mansur Gavriel Mini Bucket Bag in patent leather, so I did today.
> 
> View attachment 5002266



This is so pretty in patent!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is so pretty in patent!



Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I need some  colour today. Have a lovely Friday!


----------



## missconvy

North Face Lumbar pack


----------



## Sunshine mama

At the lumber area!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga flat brass besace...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> At the lumber area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003155



Gorgeous bags, and that picture is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> At the lumber area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003155



Wow — stunning look


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bags, and that picture is stunning!





Iamminda said:


> Wow — stunning look


Thank you ladies!


----------



## chocolateolive

Pochette metis!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga flat brass besace...
> 
> View attachment 5003229


Beautiful! Is this bag bigger than the Day bag? Can it go crossbody?


----------



## TotinScience

Arayla’s Harlow - the prettiest hobo drape out there.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Is this bag bigger than the Day bag? Can it go crossbody?


A little smaller than the day, it doesn't have the depth but still holds all my stuff. Easier to find things in it too. This one's from 2002 and can't be worn cross body but the besace was made after that too and I'm not sure what the strap is like on later iterations.


----------



## melikey

CELINE Teen Classic in black


----------



## CoachMaven

Jereni said:


> The other day I broke out my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust. Completely obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 5001340


The leather on this bag looks amazing! And that color is beautiful


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> A little smaller than the day, it doesn't have the depth but still holds all my stuff. Easier to find things in it too. This one's from 2002 and can't be worn cross body but the besace was made after that too and I'm not sure what the strap is like on later iterations.


Hmm. There's a mogano one on ebay that I've been watching. (Seller is realdealcollection.) She has a picture of it completely stuffed (I'm guessing) against the mannequin, but I can't quite figure out how it will hang with only a few items.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Rogue in 1941 red


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> She doesn't get enough love so brought  the Disney Rogue 25 out to get her some sun.
> View attachment 5002194



This color!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Hmm. There's a mogano one on ebay that I've been watching. (Seller is realdealcollection.) She has a picture of it completely stuffed (I'm guessing) against the mannequin, but I can't quite figure out how it will hang with only a few items.


Here's a pic of mine, it'll hang a little differently because of the different leather treatments but it should be similar. And of course it'll depend on how much the leather has softened up. The one on RDC needs some DIY but I've found mogano to be an easy colour to match.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Here's a pic of mine, it'll hang a little differently because of the different leather treatments but it should be similar. And of course it'll depend on how much the leather has softened up. The one on RDC needs some DIY but I've found mogano to be an easy colour to match.
> 
> View attachment 5003783


Ah, this is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

carterazo said:


> Coach Rogue in 1941 red
> 
> View attachment 5003748


You'd think I'd be ready after seeing this in the Coach thread. But no.........


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Ah, this is helpful. Thanks!


My pleasure!


----------



## Molly0

Legacy zip (with a little chain added for hand held)


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> Legacy zip (with a little chain added for hand held)
> View attachment 5004081


Looks really lovely with that chain!


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> Looks really lovely with that chain!


Thanks!  Much more convenient for just grab n’ go. I was inspired by Chanel’s “Jungle Stroll”.


----------



## missconvy




----------



## SakuraSakura

Issey Miyake Bao Bao x 
Louis Vuitton LE Yayoi Kusama waves bag charm


----------



## muchstuff

A big smooshy pile of Prada...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> A big smooshy pile of Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5004467


So beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> So beautiful!


Thanks, I have a cervo antik hobo on the way as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I have a cervo antik hobo on the way as well.


Well, one can never have too many Prada bags!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Well, one can never have too many Prada bags!


I have to admit I've seen some very nice leather in my searching...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> A big smooshy pile of Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5004467


You have so many gorgeous bags!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> You have so many gorgeous bags!


Thanks, quite a few less than a year ago. I think I'm down to about 35 from 50.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Parker with a Parker.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, quite a few less than a year ago. I think I'm down to about 35 from 50.


Wow. More room in the closet for new stock, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow. More room in the closet for new stock, lol.


Two on the way.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Two on the way.


Ditto here.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Ditto here.


What’s coming?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Bottega Veneta medium cervo Loop in dark barolo. Closest thing I have to red for Valentine's Day.
> 
> View attachment 4990838


Drive by? Verdict? BTW It’s beyond gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Yesterday: Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Roi (love how "distressed" this bag looks)




Today: Tod's leather pashmy


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> A big smooshy pile of Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5004467


Oh, man! This is gorgeous. I may have to revisit Prada...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> What’s coming?


Gorgeous Calista midi in a killer blue Fiore leather from another poster. I never liked the original  style,  but the midi looks so much better to me. Marco is makng a midnight blue Tuscania Selene midi. I had two Selenes and sold both for whatever unknown reason and I missed having a really good tote bag.  And you?????


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Drive by? Verdict? BTW It’s beyond gorgeous!


Decided the strap drop on the medium is a little too short for me so she’s gone to another home...it took me buying and selling three of them to make a decision.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, man! This is gorgeous. I may have to revisit Prada...


Check out the cervo antik bags. If you can find one in good condition they’re lovely bags.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous Calista midi in a killer blue Fiore leather from another poster. I never liked the original  style,  but the midi looks so much better to me. Marco is makng a midnight blue Tuscania Selene midi. I had two Selenes and sold both for whatever unknown reason and I missed having a really good tote bag.  And you?????


The aforementioned Prada hobo and a Guccissima Sukey, the big one in black. I’m not really familiar with Marco’s styles, I shall have to do a search...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Check out the cervo antik bags. If you can find one in good condition they’re lovely bags.


Well, I checked them out and now my list has grown. I've always heard of Prada leather (their non-saffiano leather) but have never really known what to look for.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> The aforementioned Prada hobo and a Guccissima Sukey, the big one in black. I’m not really familiar with Marco’s styles, I shall have to do a search...


I second the Marco Massaccesi bags. Beautiful leather!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I checked them out and now my list has grown. I've always heard of Prada leather (their non-saffiano leather) but have never really known what to look for.


As you look you’ll find other really nice leathers as well.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Lockdown life: Same walk around the neighbourhood but a different bag each day...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Legacy zip (with a little chain added for hand held)
> View attachment 5004081


Nice! Where did you get the chain???


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another Coach today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Parker with a Parker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004564


 _EVERYTHING_! Big Parker, little Parker, and the beautiful staging!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Another Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005030


 I would buy this bag just so I could stare at the beautiful kisslock.....[buttons]!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> _EVERYTHING_! Big Parker, little Parker, and the beautiful staging!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Where did you get the chain???


I think it was on a little bag from Zara. It seems I have a collection of straps & things from “bags gone by”.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Another Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005030


This is just heaven!  It looks like I could eat it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> This is just heaven!  It looks like I could eat it.


Haha I know what you mean.  The kisslock balls remind me of hard candies.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I would buy this bag just so I could stare at the beautiful kisslock.....[buttons]!


Yes! The balls are really pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Haha I know what you mean.  The kisslock balls remind me of hard candies.


I would just stare at them all day.  Such a cute bag. What model is this?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Check out the cervo antik bags. If you can find one in good condition they’re lovely bags.


*adds to list*


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! The balls are really pretty!


 It took everything I had not to write ".....stare at the beautiful balls"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I would just stare at them all day.  Such a cute bag. What model is this?


Thank you. It's called the Nora crossbody.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's called the Nora crossbody.


I am loving these vintage styles that seem to be surfacing. Yours is just stunning.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> The aforementioned Prada hobo and a Guccissima Sukey, the big one in black. I’m not really familiar with Marco’s styles, I shall have to do a search...


Can’t wait to see the Sukey. I am so intrigued by that style.


----------



## westvillage

Hello again everyone!  I haven’t posted in quite a few months because it’s been just my same few bags going from upstairs to downstairs and back again throughout this snowy housebound winter. I lurk though and the eye candy of your beautiful, colorful bags lifts my spirits!

So here’s my bag of the week ... the Bottega Veneta cervo satchel. I bought this one in October and I don’t think I showed it here. It hasn’t had a lot of outside time (yet) but I’ve managed a few days of carrying. Cheers to Spring’s arrival !


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005030


This is pink perfection — I  it.  Can I ask if you use some sort of wire/chain under the bandeau to keep its handle shape?


----------



## southernbelle43

westvillage said:


> Hello again everyone!  I haven’t posted in quite a few months because it’s been just my same few bags going from upstairs to downstairs and back again throughout this snowy housebound winter. I lurk though and the eye candy of your beautiful, colorful bags lifts my spirits!
> 
> So here’s my bag of the week ... the Bottega Veneta cervo satchel. I bought this one in October and I don’t think I showed it here. It hasn’t had a lot of outside time (yet) but I’ve managed a few days of carrying. Cheers to Spring’s arrival !
> 
> View attachment 5005292


I love the color of this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Can’t wait to see the Sukey. I am so intrigued by that style.


Me too, it's taking FOREVER to get here.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Penelope in purple Africa leather.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in purple Africa leather.
> View attachment 5005309


What kind of leather is Africa leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is pink perfection — I  it.  Can I ask if you use some sort of wire/chain under the bandeau to keep its handle shape?


Thank you so much IM!
There's actually a DIY handle under the twilly to keep the shape.


----------



## JenJBS

My Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Yesterday: Balenciaga Velo in Bleu Roi (love how "distressed" this bag looks)
> 
> View attachment 5004764
> 
> 
> Today: Tod's leather pashmy
> 
> View attachment 5004765
> View attachment 5004766


the velo bag is nice.....seems like the outside pocket is bigger than a City?  but does your stuff get jumbled in the bottom of the bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the velo bag is nice.....seems like the outside pocket is bigger than a City?  but does your stuff get jumbled in the bottom of the bag?


I use pouches so I won't lose anything. The pocket is bigger. I keep my larger iphone in there.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much IM!
> There's actually a DIY handle under the twilly to keep the shape.



Thanks for your reply SSSM


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5005353



This is a show stopper piece — really beautiful Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a show stopper piece — really beautiful Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5005353


I bet you had the cutest bag at church!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Another Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005030



that is so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I bet you had the cutest bag at church!!!!



Thank you, Sunshine! I sure thought so...


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> that is so pretty


Thank you!


----------



## westvillage

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the color of this bag!



Thanks. I think it's BV’s steel, or new steel. I read over on the BV foro that Tomas Maier said it was among his favorite color creations.


----------



## muchstuff

westvillage said:


> Thanks. I think it's BV’s steel, or new steel. I read over on the BV foro that Tomas Maier said it was among his favorite color creations.


New steel and dark cement.


----------



## Nibb

westvillage said:


> Thanks. I think it's BV’s steel, or new steel. I read over on the BV foro that Tomas Maier said it was among his favorite color creations.


Beautiful bag! I have it’s medium loop sister, one of my favorite bags, the color names are dark cement & new steel.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this vintage DB I got from my Mom’s closet .  (Apparently I bought this for my Mom way back when but I don’t remember this at all).


----------



## Kimbashop

DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690


Lovely bag and photo  hope you had a wonderful dinner and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Jereni

Prada double zip with Fendi pico bag the other day.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690



Happy Belated Birthday K . How fun to eat out!!!! Things we used to take for granted .  I haven’t done that since last March. Glad you had a nice BD celebration


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Lovely bag and photo  hope you had a wonderful dinner and happy belated birthday!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Belated Birthday K . How fun to eat out!!!! Things we used to take for granted .  I haven’t done that since last March. Glad you had a nice BD celebration



Thank you 
It was lovely to be out at a restaurant!. We had a wonderful meal--or maybe it just tasted that way because we haven't eaten out in ages. I can't wait to go out again.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690




Happy Belated Birthday! Sounds like a lovely evening...


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690


Sounds like great fun! Happy Birthday!


----------



## afroken

BV Campana


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Black MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690


sounds so romantic


----------



## westvillage

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5005655
> 
> Beautiful bag! I have it’s medium loop sister, one of my favorite bags, the color names are dark cement & new steel.



Lovely variation on this bag.  ‘Dark cement’ ... who woulda thunk??? Thanks for th info and so-similar pic. At first glance I thought it was an old shot of mine.


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690



This is an evening that I can picture perfectly, with a warm glow (maybe by imagining those cocktails!) Reverse snow globe ...such a wonderful image.  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690


Happy birthday dear. That looks like a wonderful evening. We certainly appreciate things and events when they are no longer available to us. You will remember this a long time.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday!





afroken said:


> Lovely bag and photo  hope you had a wonderful dinner and happy belated birthday!





Iamminda said:


> Happy Belated Birthday K . How fun to eat out!!!! Things we used to take for granted . I haven’t done that since last March. Glad you had a nice BD celebration





muchstuff said:


> Happy Belated Birthday! Sounds like a lovely evening...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005787





whateve said:


> Sounds like great fun! Happy Birthday!





sdkitty said:


> sounds so romantic





westvillage said:


> This is an evening that I can picture perfectly, with a warm glow (maybe by imagining those cocktails!) Reverse snow globe ...such a wonderful image.  Happy belated birthday!





southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday dear. That looks like a wonderful evening. We certainly appreciate things and events when they are no longer available to us. You will remember this a long time.



Thank you, all!  . It was very surreal to be out and about. We have only done takeout or cooked for ourselves or friends in our socially distanced pod. It was indeed romantic to be inside of a transparent plastic dome tent LOL! There was a wonderful glow from the mini-light strings inside of each pod, and fun seating (our pod had a couch with pillows as part of the table seating). Midway through the meal, the heaters had warmed the space up well enough that we could take our coats off. We enjoyed it so much that we told our waitress that we hoped they continued the pod idea long after the pandemic and she said that the management was definitely going to continue with it due to such a positive response.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Originals turnlock shoulder bag


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you, all!  . It was very surreal to be out and about. We have only done takeout or cooked for ourselves or friends in our socially distanced pod. It was indeed romantic to be inside of a transparent plastic dome tent LOL! There was a wonderful glow from the mini-light strings inside of each pod, and fun seating (our pod had a couch with pillows as part of the table seating). Midway through the meal, the heaters had warmed the space up well enough that we could take our coats off. We enjoyed it so much that we told our waitress that we hoped they continued the pod idea long after the pandemic and she said that the management was definitely going to continue with it due to such a positive response.


I'm thinking the snow made it more special....maybe not as great in summer


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> BV Campana
> 
> View attachment 5005987



Bag Twin! So beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

sdkitty said:


> I'm thinking the snow make it more special....maybe not as great in summer


I think so, too.


----------



## Nibb

westvillage said:


> Lovely variation on this bag.  ‘Dark cement’ ... who woulda thunk??? Thanks for th info and so-similar pic. At first glance I thought it was an old shot of mine.


Thank you I love both of our bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this vintage DB I got from my Mom’s closet .  (Apparently I bought this for my Mom way back when but I don’t remember this at all).
> 
> View attachment 5005681


That leather looks really thick and sturdy!
Is it heavy for its size?


----------



## LucyMadrid

There are some scratches on my rather old medium size Chanel (in fact I have bought a new one in caviar leather) and I have covered them with a silver pin so that I can wear it again.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That leather looks really thick and sturdy!
> Is it heavy for its size?



Thanks SSSSM .  Good old DB .  I am guessing it’s probably as heavy as other DB leather bags — so probably a little heavier than say Coach pebbled leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM .  Good old DB .  I am guessing it’s probably as heavy as other DB leather bags — so probably a little heavier than say Coach pebbled leather.


Thank you IM.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Used this vintage DB I got from my Mom’s closet .  (Apparently I bought this for my Mom way back when but I don’t remember this at all).
> 
> View attachment 5005681


Cutie!


----------



## Molly0

Ack! One more year and this MK Sloan will be 10 years old!


----------



## southernbelle43

LucyMadrid said:


> There are some scratches on my rather old medium size Chanel (in fact I have bought a new one in caviar leather) and I have covered them with a silver pin so that I can wear it again.
> View attachment 5006406


Brilliant.


----------



## JenJBS

Givenchy Antigona, with Gucci coin purse inside.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Truffle in Honed Purple


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t get enough of this LV keepall XS...it’s so freaking cute


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Givenchy Antigona, with Gucci coin purse inside.
> 
> View attachment 5006751
> View attachment 5006752


That bag looks like a piece of art!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> That bag looks like a piece of art!!



Thank you!    Perfect description of it!


----------



## southernbelle43

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Truffle in Honed Purple
> View attachment 5006766


R and T has the most scrumptious leathers.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Cutie!



Thanks Molly


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Givenchy Antigona, with Gucci coin purse inside.
> 
> View attachment 5006751
> View attachment 5006752


This bag is so beautiful — I can look at it all day long


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> You'd think I'd be ready after seeing this in the Coach thread. But no.........
> View attachment 5003882



You crack me up.


----------



## carterazo

RuedeNesle said:


> I would buy this bag just so I could stare at the beautiful kisslock.....[buttons]!



Did you know it also came in red?


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690



What a sweet adventure!   Happy birthday!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> BV Campana
> 
> View attachment 5005987



This color is so delightful!


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> There are some scratches on my rather old medium size Chanel (in fact I have bought a new one in caviar leather) and I have covered them with a silver pin so that I can wear it again.
> View attachment 5006406


Lovely pin on your bag.  It has a vintage vibe.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5001555


Hello Lexy!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so beautiful — I can look at it all day long



Thank you, Minda!     Same! I have to keep myself from doing that at work. It's so much prettier than the computer screen I'm supposed to be looking at...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> DH and I went out Friday night to celebrate my birthday (actually this past Wednesday). We hadn't been out in over a year and it felt like an adventure. The local restaurant had us in a clear plastic pod with mini lights, portable heaters, and fun seating. We toasted and watched the snowfall, feeling like we were in a reverse snowglobe. Accompanying me was this cute vintage snakeskin frame bag. She looks good with the throwback Sazarac and Manhattan, I think,
> 
> View attachment 5005690


Wow your evening sounds just dreamy!
Sounds like you had a lovely evening.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> What a sweet adventure!   Happy birthday!


Thank you! It really was.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow your evening sounds just dreamy!
> Sounds like you had a lovely evening.  Happy birthday!


Thank you! I'm a sucker for dreamy romance-scapes. Fairy lights, stars, cozy pillows, music... Who knew a plastic domed tent could be part of that vision?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I'm a sucker for dreamy romance-scapes. Fairy lights, stars, cozy pillows, music... Who knew a plastic domed tent could be part of that vision?


I want to gooooooooo!!!
I love everything twinkly, everything fairy lights!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag today with a strap made from my silk robe belt.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag today with a strap made from my silk robe belt.
> View attachment 5007397



What a sweet look SSSSM .  You are so talented and creative — I can’t wait to see what you come up with next?  We need to have a separate thread on all your lovely creations/hacks


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Juliet midi in Bordeaux vacchetta


----------



## LucyMadrid

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I'm a sucker for dreamy romance-scapes. Fairy lights, stars, cozy pillows, music... Who knew a plastic domed tent could be part of that vision?


Nobody knows how much I miss those evenings out! Happy birthday and may all of us celebrate our birthdays as we used to.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag today with a strap made from my silk robe belt.
> View attachment 5007397


How ingenious!


----------



## Kimbashop

LucyMadrid said:


> Nobody knows how much I miss those evenings out! Happy birthday and may all of us celebrate our birthdays as we used to.


 YES! I hope we all get to celebrate in our usual ways very soon.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Juliet midi in Bordeaux vacchetta
> View attachment 5007865


That vacchetta is softening beautifully!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a sweet look SSSSM .  You are so talented and creative — I can’t wait to see what you come up with next?  We need to have a separate thread on all your lovely creations/hacks


You are very generous with your kind words IM!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> How ingenious!


Thank you Kim!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> That vacchetta is softening beautifully!


It is. At first I thought I had made a big mistake getting vacchetta because the zipper was way too hard to pull over the stiff leather and I pulled one slide off. I was able to reattach it. But it has softened now and is fine.  Vacchetta is an exquisite leather.


----------



## shoes+handbags

southernbelle43 said:


> R and T has the most scrumptious leathers.


I agree! I have quite a few bags and they are amazing!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> A big smooshy pile of Prada...
> 
> View attachment 5004467


I cannot get this bag out of my head! That leather! Would you describe the style as more tote or hobo? Do you have the style number by chance?


----------



## carterazo

This cute Cole Haan


----------



## muchstuff

Took forever to get here...worth the wait.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I cannot get this bag out of my head! That leather! Would you describe the style as more tote or hobo? Do you have the style number by chance?


This one's a tote but the leather is so soft that it drapes a bit like a hobo when I carry it. I'll post another photo tomorrow and see if I can find the style number on it.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> This cute Cole Haan
> View attachment 5008204


what a cute bag! love the pleated sections and the color.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Took forever to get here...worth the wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008207


 
That is one beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Lolll YOU'RE WELCOME !!


Really, thank you!   Love this bag!!! I'm contemplating the medium in brown, the large really is a big bag on me (DH says big but not ridiculously so, he likes big bags too).


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That is one beautiful bag


I don't know why it took so long for me to get this!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I don't know why it took so long for me to get this!


I expect a full report, and comparisons with Prada, please !


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Really, thank you!   Love this bag!!! I'm contemplating the medium in brown, the large really is a big bag on me (DH says big but not ridiculously so, he likes big bags too).


Oh, and some of the brown ones (brown guccissima) come with that fun interior lining too!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I expect a full report, and comparisons with Prada, please !


Hard to compare with my Pradas as they're deerskin, the cervo antik. I do think this one needs a little breaking in but I like it enough that I'm already contemplating getting a medium in chocolate...


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, and some of the brown ones (brown guccissima) come with that fun interior lining too!


I did a bad thing...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I did a bad thing...


I see...can't wait to see it!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I see...can't wait to see it!


It was the lining that did me in.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> It was the lining that did me in.


Yeah, it's pretty nice! Wish more designers had fun with their linings!


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I did a bad thing...


Did you just buy a medium too? 

Love the bag, the quality looks great too. How’s the shoulder drop? Would you say you would rather have purchased a medium instead given that the large is a bit big? Or is this how you envisioned it?


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Did you just buy a medium too?
> 
> Love the bag, the quality looks great too. How’s the shoulder drop? Would you say you would rather have purchased a medium instead given that the large is a bit big? Or is this how you envisioned it?


Shoulder drop is fine on the large, I think I may be OK with a medium as well. The large does look big on me but I don't regret buying it, it'll work well as a travel bag on our car trips to the interior and I can wear it on regular days when I have a little attitude.    Seriously though, based on mod shots I'd seen I figured it would be big and was prepared for that. It's a jeans and boots bag for me, they always seem to compensate for my lack of height when I'm trying to pull off big bags.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> This cute Cole Haan
> View attachment 5008204



Such a beautiful color .  I also like your wall color there too.


----------



## pandako

Mulberry tooled bayswater


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Marni Market Tote


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Took forever to get here...worth the wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008207


Beautiful  !! Isn't that leather gorgeous ? Hope you enjoy it !!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Leather briefcase. It’s very thin so I use it for my laptop. Extremely heavy though, it’s made with half a cow


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Oh great more good reasons to buy yet another bag.


Like we need much  of a “push”


----------



## southernbelle43

Delete


----------



## southernbelle43

pandako said:


> View attachment 5008414
> 
> Mulberry tooled bayswater


What a unique bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful  !! Isn't that leather gorgeous ? Hope you enjoy it !!


Thanks! Do you know how to tell what year your bag was produced?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Like we need much  of a “push”


Pushover, more like.


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> This cute Cole Haan
> View attachment 5008204



That color is extraordinary!  




muchstuff said:


> Took forever to get here...worth the wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008207


Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That color is extraordinary!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


It’s chocolate medium sister is on the way already.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Pushover, more like.


Indeed. You nailed it. I am getting better about not racing to buy a bag when someone posts it and raves about the leather or the style, etc. I have a handle on impulse buying after four years! But I have no handle on just plain buying.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed. You nailed it. I am getting better about not racing to buy a bag when someone posts it and raves about the leather or the style, etc. I have a handle on impulse buying after four years! But I have no handle on just plain buying.


Same. Although so many bags are posted that aren’t my style that I’m not in danger of racing anywhere for the most part. But give me a good hobo...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Same. Although so many bags are posted that aren’t my style that I’m not in danger of racing anywhere for the most part. But give me a good hobo...


But my style and leathers keep changing!! I started in 2017 wanting big slouchy bags in soft leathers. NO textured leather. Now I am buying more structured, smaller bags with lots of texture.  I tried clutches but they did not work for me at all. Now a really squishy clutch is on its way. The Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch. Whatever??


----------



## dignatius

Peacock Proenza Schouler PS1 sunning itself


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> But my style and leathers keep changing!! I started in 2017 wanting big slouchy bags in soft leathers. NO textured leather. Now I am buying more structured, smaller bags with lots of texture.  I tried clutches but they did not work for me at all. Now a really squishy clutch is on its way. The Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch. Whatever??
> View attachment 5008887


I think some of us have more than one theme going on. For me, I tend to lean towards softly structured bags first, hobos second, as long as they have some structure. But I have always liked structured bags for certain tasks or in certain sizes like small or medium-sized bags, especially if they have a vintage vibe to them: school satchels, doctor bags, binocular cases (yup, I used one as my bag for a while). I know what I like, and it doesn't all fit neatly into one category. and then there is the fun of exploring styles that you don't think are you....


----------



## JenJBS

Ina Mini by Behno in avacado.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think some of us have more than one theme going on. For me, I tend to lean towards softly structured bags first, hobos second, as long as they have some structure. But I have always liked structured bags for certain tasks or in certain sizes like small or medium-sized bag, especially if they have a vintage vibe to them: school satchels, binocular cases (yup, I used one as my bag for a while). I know what I like, and it doesn't all fit neatly into one category.


I'm hobo and tote person, that's pretty much it.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I think some of us have more than one theme going on. For me, I tend to lean towards softly structured bags first, hobos second, as long as they have some structure. But I have always liked structured bags for certain tasks or in certain sizes like small or medium-sized bags, especially if they have a vintage vibe to them: school satchels, doctor bags, binocular cases (yup, I used one as my bag for a while). I know what I like, and it doesn't all fit neatly into one category. and then there is the fun of exploring styles that you don't think are you....


Completely agree with this. I’m particularly partial to slouchy bags in black, dark green, or purple. But I also have a soft spot for vintage inspired styles. And then sometimes, I also like artsy blingy bags like the one I’m wearing today  




Massaccesi Aura crossbody/shoulder bag in flor leather. The flowers are more shiny in real life.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Lexy!


 Hello, Luda!


----------



## IntheOcean

dignatius said:


> Peacock Proenza Schouler PS1 sunning itself
> 
> View attachment 5008906


Gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> But my style and leathers keep changing!! I started in 2017 wanting big slouchy bags in soft leathers. NO textured leather. Now I am buying more structured, smaller bags with lots of texture.  I tried clutches but they did not work for me at all. Now a really squishy clutch is on its way. The Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch. Whatever??
> View attachment 5008887


I love that clutch! Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## misstrine85

My black Velo ❤️ (My first elevator-picture )


----------



## Kat_tush

This baby in dark blue


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Completely agree with this. I’m particularly partial to slouchy bags in black, dark green, or purple. But I also have a soft spot for vintage inspired styles. And then sometimes, I also like artsy blingy bags like the one I’m wearing today
> 
> View attachment 5008959
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Aura crossbody/shoulder bag in flor leather. The flowers are more shiny in real life.


I love that Flor leather! So unique!!


----------



## lenarmc

Rebecca Jett Boxy Bag 
This suede is so amazing and lush. The color is stunning.


----------



## sdkitty

rebecca minkoff morning after....it's raining here and this is the type of leather that's impervious to rain


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> rebecca minkoff morning after....it's raining here and this is the type of leather that's impervious to rain


Nice puddle of leather!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Do you know how to tell what year your bag was produced?


Unfortunately no, I don't know very much about Gucci.


----------



## whateve

Kat_tush said:


> This baby in dark blue


What is this bag? I love it!


lenarmc said:


> Rebecca Jett Boxy Bag
> This suede is so amazing and lush. The color is stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009165


OMG, that blue! And it's suede! I'm in love!


----------



## whateve

Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh. It's nice to be carrying bags again!


----------



## shoes+handbags

muchstuff said:


> Took forever to get here...worth the wait.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008207


What a gorgeous bag! I want one too!


----------



## Voodoo

JenJBS said:


> Ina Mini by Behno in avacado.
> 
> View attachment 5008920



Well how fun is this?! I love!


----------



## JenJBS

Voodoo said:


> Well how fun is this?! I love!



Thank you!


----------



## Voodoo

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!



How much does it hold? Their site is giving me a bit of a fit? Did you buy it directly from Behno? May I ask for your thoughts, please! I just love this!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh. It's nice to be carrying bags again!
> 
> View attachment 5009386


Gorgeous flowers! ❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh. It's nice to be carrying bags again!
> 
> View attachment 5009386



Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Voodoo said:


> How much does it hold? Their site is giving me a bit of a fit? Did you buy it directly from Behno? May I ask for your thoughts, please! I just love this!



The Ina Mini doesn't hold much. 

Phone
Keys
Credit cards (it has a packet for them)
Spare mask
lipstick 
Sunglasses
Small pill bottle

For reference, I'm including a pic of everything except the phone and credit cards.


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Unfortunately no, I don't know very much about Gucci.


Me neither.


----------



## muchstuff

shoes+handbags said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I want one too!


Go for it!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful color .  I also like your wall color there too.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Ina Mini by Behno in avacado.
> 
> View attachment 5008920



This is adorable! The color is gorgeous too.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh. It's nice to be carrying bags again!
> 
> View attachment 5009386



Such a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> This is adorable! The color is gorgeous too.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ina Mini by Behno in avacado.
> 
> View attachment 5008920


Love love!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Marni Market Tote
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008421


Would love to shop with this bag!


----------



## Voodoo

JenJBS said:


> The Ina Mini doesn't hold much.
> 
> Phone
> Keys
> Credit cards (it has a packet for them)
> Spare mask
> lipstick
> Sunglasses
> Small pill bottle
> 
> For reference, I'm including a pic of everything except the phone and credit cards.



Thank you! That's actually perfect. Looking for an out-and-about bag for running errands...just needs to hold these things for me as well


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie.
> View attachment 5009719



Love this bag!      Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love love!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Voodoo said:


> Thank you! That's actually perfect. Looking for an out-and-about bag for running errands...just needs to hold these things for me as well



You're welcome! It is a great little out-and-about bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love this bag!      Beautiful pic!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

This squishy pile of purple cervo.


----------



## Iamminda

I  Laduree charms .


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> This squishy pile of purple cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010408


Uh, wow! Beautiful indigo color


whateve said:


> This squishy pile of purple cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010408





Iamminda said:


> I  Laduree charms .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010487


Both of these colors are beautiful!!


----------



## JenJBS

Circle Bag by The Row.       This leather is so pet-able.  (And I love that I can say that here and people understand, instead of looking at me like I'm crazy.)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I  Laduree charms .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010487



Those charms are adorable!  So cute!  Pretty color on the bag as well!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Jen .



JenJBS said:


> Those charms are adorable!  So cute!  Pretty color on the bag as well!




What a cute and festive picture Jen — you really have a lot of great holiday decor items. And “pet-able” leather is absolutely the perfect description of this lovely bag .

#Pet-ablePurses



JenJBS said:


> Circle Bag by The Row.       This leather is so pet-able.  (And I love that I can say that here and people understand, instead of looking at me like I'm crazy.)
> View attachment 5010578


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much Jen .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute and festive picture Jen — you really have a lot of great holiday decor items. And “pet-able” leather is absolutely the perfect description of this lovely bag .
> 
> #Pet-ablePurses



Thank you, Minda!     You're always so sweet and kind! The hat is super easy to put a purse beside and snap a pic, so I'm sure it will show up a few more times before St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## afroken

For the weekend ahead


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Circle Bag by The Row.       This leather is so pet-able.  (And I love that I can say that here and people understand, instead of looking at me like I'm crazy.)
> View attachment 5010578


Such a great bag, look very festive with the St Patties hat. Does a pet-able thread exist in the forum, if not we may need one.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> This squishy pile of purple cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010408


*This purple is stunning!   *




Iamminda said:


> I  Laduree charms .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010487



*Gorgeous bag and Laduree charm! *


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag today with a strap made from my silk robe belt.
> View attachment 5007397



How clever!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Such a great bag, look very festive with the St Patties hat. Does a pet-able thread exist in the forum, if not we may need one.



Thank you, Nibb!


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> Uh, wow! Beautiful indigo color
> 
> 
> Both of these colors are beautiful!!





carterazo said:


> *This purple is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and Laduree charm! *


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> I  Laduree charms .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010487


this is so cute, and looks perfect on your pretty city!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This squishy pile of purple cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010408


The flower and the bag are so charming together!!! So pretty.


Iamminda said:


> I  Laduree charms .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010487


This cute charm gives the "moto" bag a cute/ tough vibe!!  Just like you IM!


JenJBS said:


> Circle Bag by The Row.       This leather is so pet-able.  (And I love that I can say that here and people understand, instead of looking at me like I'm crazy.)
> View attachment 5010578


Totally understandable! I even pet my structured bags too, cuz all our bags are our cute babies, right??? 
And your bag is especially cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> For the weekend ahead
> 
> View attachment 5010674


Love this!
Why am I drooling????
(I actually have a drooling problem when I see bags I want!! I know. TMI!!)


----------



## shoes+handbags

whateve said:


> This squishy pile of purple cervo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010408


Oh. My. Gosh. This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga 2016 Rouge Safran Velo !


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally understandable! I even pet my structured bags too, cuz all our bags are our cute babies, right???
> And your bag is especially cute!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!    You've got a bunch of cuties in your collection of HUGE bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga 2016 Rouge Safran Velo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011009


Wow! Such a hot  chic look!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Such a hot  chic look!!!


Thank you Mama !


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much for the love for my bag and charm 



Kimbashop said:


> this is so cute, and looks perfect on your pretty city!





carterazo said:


> *Gorgeous bag and Laduree charm! *





Sunshine mama said:


> This cute charm gives the "moto" bag a cute/ tough vibe!!  Just like you IM!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Visiting my mom with vintage Gucci


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Visiting my mom with vintage Gucci
> View attachment 5011386


Love that bow!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using this bag only as a decorative piece right now.  It's so fun to look at.
Do you all do this to some extent???


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga 2016 Rouge Safran Velo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011009


perfect outfit!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> I cannot get this bag out of my head! That leather! Would you describe the style as more tote or hobo? Do you have the style number by chance?


Finally managed to take some pics, it's been a hella busy week. The zips on the sides are purely decorative, they unzip but there's just a narrow strip of leather behind them, the bag doesn't widen out or anything. No tag with a code of any sort in the bag that I can find. Just "Made in Italy" and a couple small paper squares with a two digit number on them which is probably more to do with who made the bag or what leather batch or something like that. EDIT: I totally lied, I have the authenticity card...


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga 2016 Rouge Safran Velo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011009


beautiful bag, and I loved how you styled it!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag only as a decorative piece right now.  It's so fun to look at.
> Do you all do this to some extent???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011410


YES! Your bag is definitely worth displaying.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Finally managed to take some pics, it's been a hella busy week. The zips on the sides are purely decorative, they unzip but there's just a narrow strip of leather behind them, the bag doesn't widen out or anything. No tag with a code of any sort in the bag that I can find. Just "Made in Italy" and a couple small paper squares with a two digit number on them which is probably more to do with who made the bag or what leather batch or something like that. EDIT: I totally lied, I have the authenticity card...
> 
> View attachment 5011760
> View attachment 5011762
> View attachment 5011763
> 
> View attachment 5011780


Wow, that leather looks so soft and rich. Beautiful bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Wow, that leather looks so soft and rich. Beautiful bag.


Thanks, I thought I might sell it when I finally found the hobo but nah...


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag only as a decorative piece right now.  It's so fun to look at.
> Do you all do this to some extent???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011410



Cute picture SSSM .  Many of your pretty bags are indeed like decorative pieces — plus you know how to take fabulous pictures!!  To answer your question, I do sometimes put a new bag on my coffee table to admire while watching tv .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute picture SSSM . Many of your pretty bags are indeed like decorative pieces — plus you know how to take fabulous pictures!! To answer your question, I do sometimes put a new bag on my coffee table to admire while watching tv .


Thank you IM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> YES! Your bag is definitely worth displaying.


Thank you.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I thought I might sell it when I finally found the hobo but nah...


BEAUTIFUL bag!! Thank you for the pictures. Hmm, how can I put this subtly? If you ever want to part with it...


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> The flower and the bag are so charming together!!! So pretty.
> 
> This cute charm gives the "moto" bag a cute/ tough vibe!!  Just like you IM!
> 
> Totally understandable! I even pet my structured bags too, cuz all our bags are our cute babies, right???
> And your bag is especially cute!!!





shoes+handbags said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. This is gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> BEAUTIFUL bag!! Thank you for the pictures. Hmm, how can I put this subtly? If you ever want to part with it...


Duly noted but I don't think this one's going to be sold anytime soon!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag only as a decorative piece right now.  It's so fun to look at.
> Do you all do this to some extent???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011410



Such a cute bag!   

Yep! I sometimes use my bags as decor.


----------



## afra12

JenJBS said:


> My Givenchy Antigona in oil slick. Seems a bit moody today...
> 
> View attachment 4939951


OMG I dont think ive ever looked at a bag and thought sexy, until now..


----------



## JenJBS

afra12 said:


> OMG I dont think ive ever looked at a bag and thought sexy, until now..



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Finally managed to take some pics, it's been a hella busy week. The zips on the sides are purely decorative, they unzip but there's just a narrow strip of leather behind them, the bag doesn't widen out or anything. No tag with a code of any sort in the bag that I can find. Just "Made in Italy" and a couple small paper squares with a two digit number on them which is probably more to do with who made the bag or what leather batch or something like that. EDIT: I totally lied, I have the authenticity card...
> 
> View attachment 5011760
> View attachment 5011762
> View attachment 5011763
> 
> View attachment 5011780


Oh my, this leather. Please do not sell that bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mini Marcie for Saturday walk.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga 2016 Rouge Safran Velo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011009


 _ALL_ of that!


----------



## houseof999

Star quilted Belt bag in Miami red. She is almost neon in the sun!


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my, this leather. Please do not sell that bag!


No intentions at this point!


----------



## muchstuff

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie for Saturday walk.
> View attachment 5012210


Love the colour and texture of the leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> BEAUTIFUL bag!! Thank you for the pictures. Hmm, how can I put this subtly? If you ever want to part with it...


No need to be subtle. I have been known to BEG. It occasionally worked.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> No need to be subtle. I have been known to BEG. It occasionally worked.


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today.


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie for Saturday walk.
> View attachment 5012210


Love seeing these colors together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

When DH asked me to go to the Home  Depot, I jumped at the chance to go shopping!!!!


----------



## Loomy427

Chloe Louise


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> No need to be subtle. I have been known to BEG. It occasionally worked.


I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## samfalstaff

Massaccesi Hera in teal goatskin/sorrento with natural cuoio toscano strap


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi Hera in teal goatskin/sorrento with natural cuoio toscano strap
> View attachment 5012768
> View attachment 5012766


The leather looks great on this!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> The leather looks great on this!


Yes, soft and sturdy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today.
> View attachment 5012490


Loove this green! What is the official color name?


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Star quilted Belt bag in Miami red. She is almost neon in the sun!
> View attachment 5012351


Love this hot red!!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Loove this green! What is the official color name?



Thank you!    'Jungle' is the official color. RM has a lot of gorgeous greens.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie for Saturday walk.
> View attachment 5012210



That’s a pretty purple .  And I love the colors of the sweater/scarf (?) that you are knitting — I wish I can knit.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today.
> View attachment 5012490



This green is outstanding — so pretty


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> When DH asked me to go to the Home  Depot, I jumped at the chance to go shopping!!!!
> View attachment 5012554



You should start a new thread “Bags @ Home Depot” . Glad you are enjoying your trips to HD (I always jump at the chance to go to Target with DH to get our “drive up“ order). Love your Clapton — you are lucky to have two Claptons


----------



## muchstuff

My second Prada cervo antik showed up today. A little more east/west than north/south, there's still one more I'm hunting for...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This green is outstanding — so pretty



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You should start a new thread “Bags @ Home Depot” . Glad you are enjoying your trips to HD (I always jump at the chance to go to Target with DH to get our “drive up“ order). Love your Clapton — you are lucky to have two Claptons


Thank you.  
Me too. I love to go to " drive up" order shopping too, as long as I get to use my bags!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> My second Prada cervo antik showed up today. A little more east/west than north/south, there's still one more I'm hunting for...
> 
> View attachment 5013003
> View attachment 5013004


You're killing me! This is gorgeous!


----------



## missconvy




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Me too. I love to go to " drive up" order shopping too, as long as I get to use my bags!!!



Well, we did another “drive up” order.  So happy to be twinsies with you SSSSM  — this is the most adorable bag ever


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Well, we did another “drive up” order.  So happy to be twinsies with you SSSSM  — this is the most adorable bag ever
> 
> View attachment 5013039


Yayee!!! Twins!!!
Don't you just love how cute it is?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yayee!!! Twins!!!
> Don't you just love how cute it is?



It holds a lot for a tiny bag .  And very comfortable wearing it crossbody too


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> View attachment 5013018


This is a really cool picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mansur Gavreil Cloud Clutch


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool picture!


Thanks! My husband asked me ‘what’s wrong??? Why are you taking a pic?’ Hahaha


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> You're killing me! This is gorgeous!


I'm searching now for both of us.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Well, we did another “drive up” order.  So happy to be twinsies with you SSSSM  — this is the most adorable bag ever
> 
> View attachment 5013039


I have the little coin purse in black with the disco bobbles on it!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Mansur Gavreil Cloud Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013037


Pile o' smoosh...


----------



## whateve

This "old thing" again.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> I have the little coin purse in black with the disco bobbles on it!
> 
> View attachment 5013110



Adorable — I love the colors of this kisslock so much more.  I only recently discovered this Nora bag — would have loved to get a black one too directly from Coach vs from a reseller.  (But really shouldn’t be getting more bags especially since we don’t go out much anymore).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Adorable — I love the colors of this kisslock so much more.  I only recently discovered this Nora bag — would have loved to get a black one too directly from Coach vs from a reseller.  (But really shouldn’t be getting more bags especially since we don’t go out much anymore).


But you will go out again...


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> But you will go out again...



Wise words from our favorite enabler


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Well, we did another “drive up” order.  So happy to be twinsies with you SSSSM  — this is the most adorable bag ever
> 
> View attachment 5013039



It's adorable, Minda!


----------



## shoes+handbags

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi Hera in teal goatskin/sorrento with natural cuoio toscano strap
> View attachment 5012768
> View attachment 5012766


I love this color!


----------



## samfalstaff

whateve said:


> This "old thing" again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013112


Never get tired of seeing this deep indigo color! And I like that charm!


----------



## samfalstaff

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this color!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> It's adorable, Minda!



Thanks Jen


----------



## Ludmilla

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour and texture of the leather!





Kimbashop said:


> Love seeing these colors together!


Thank you!  


Iamminda said:


> That’s a pretty purple .  And I love the colors of the sweater/scarf (?) that you are knitting — I wish I can knit.


Thank you! Knitting a triangular shawl here. I need to switch to jumpers - like bags I have way too many shawls/scarves.  


muchstuff said:


> My second Prada cervo antik showed up today. A little more east/west than north/south, there's still one more I'm hunting for...
> 
> View attachment 5013003
> View attachment 5013004


Oh wow. The leather on those Pradas is to die for.   Never been into Prada, but those are right up my alley.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag only as a decorative piece right now.  It's so fun to look at.
> Do you all do this to some





houseof999 said:


> Star quilted Belt bag in Miami red. She is almost neon in the sun!
> View attachment 5012351


 I think it's only fitting I use a gif(t) you gave me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Well, we did another “drive up” order.  So happy to be twinsies with you SSSSM  — this is the most adorable bag ever
> 
> View attachment 5013039


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


>



Thanks RN .  I actually thought I ordered the red one since that was the color shown online but was pleasantly surprised when I googled the color code later .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I actually thought I ordered the red one since that was the color shown online but was pleasantly surprised when I googled the color code later .


You thought you ordered red and was _"pleasantly"_ surprised it wasn't? Do you know what a stroke feels like because I think I'm having one.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> You thought you ordered red and was _"pleasantly"_ surprised it wasn't? Do you know what a stroke feels like because I think I'm having one.



 sorry RN — hope you are really ok .  I should clarify that I have been looking for a pink bag so I was glad to find out I was getting a pink bag.  I love the red one too — and the black one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> sorry RN — hope you are really ok .  I should clarify that I have been looking for a pink bag so I was glad to find out I was getting a pink bag.  I love the red one too — and the black one.


 I'm okay now. You know I'm always happy when someone finds what they've been looking for, whatever color it is. I'm glad you found your pink bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    'Jungle' is the official color. RM has a lot of gorgeous greens.


I was wondering if that was it.  Great color!


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 to church today.


----------



## Mimmy

Herbag for me today.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5013830


Is your church open?  Ours is having its first in person service on Easter. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5013830


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Is your church open?  Ours is having its first in person service on Easter. I can hardly wait!!!



Yes. Has been for a while. Masks are required - *not* optional. Every other bench is taped off. No sitting near anyone not your family. No standing in the foyer or aisles chatting (even with masks) - chatting needs to be outside. Only one hour for the main meeting - which is also online, so a lot of people watch from home, which means small in person attendance. Scripture study groups done online, not in the church.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


>



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Yes. Has been for a while. Masks are required - *not* optional. Every other bench is taped off. No sitting near anyone not your family. No standing in the foyer or aisles chatting (even with masks) - chatting needs to be outside. Only one hour for the main meeting - which is also online, so a lot of people watch from home, which means small in person attendance. Scripture study groups done online, not in the church.


I used to wake up some Sundays and think I am too lazy to go. But oh how I appreciate it now!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Headed to my mom’s house with my Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my Bottega Veneta Pouch 20 to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5013830


Such a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going to Starbucks drive through. Love this vintage lunch box bag(  ) so much!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Kira out for first time. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Kira out for first time. ❤
> View attachment 5014324


I really like this color.  And I love the way you paired it with the cute dolphin with the purple hand sanitizer.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beauty!!!



Thank you!   

Your Chanel vintage lunch box is beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your Chanel vintage lunch box is beautiful!


Sure is!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday .  I am carrying less and less these days since I only go out for super-short errands — soon I will probably go out with only my wallet!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai Cut...


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5014539
> 
> Michael Kors


Very funky, I love it. What year do you know?


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Massaccesi Hera in teal goatskin/sorrento with natural cuoio toscano strap
> View attachment 5012768
> View attachment 5012766


Love it! The goat leather suits the bag so well.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut...
> 
> View attachment 5014506



Another gorgeous hobo .  I don’t know anything about H but I am drawn to both this bag and the Trim (not actively looking for one....or any bag ).


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Very funky, I love it. What year do you know?


Thanks! I got it in 2012.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Adorable — I love the colors of this kisslock so much more.  I only recently discovered this Nora bag — would have loved to get a black one too directly from Coach vs from a reseller.  (But really shouldn’t be getting more bags especially since we don’t go out much anymore).


These bags are adorable. I love those bobbles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut...
> 
> View attachment 5014506


Such understated squishy beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous hobo .  I don’t know anything about H but I am drawn to both this bag and the Trim (not actively looking for one....or any bag ).


The trim is a fabulous bag. I have one and have been thinking about buying another.


----------



## Narnanz

Bag for the Week


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> These bags are adorable. I love those bobbles.



Thanks K .  Honestly, it was your Trim that got me interested in it since I am a true hobo/shoulder bag girl.  Maybe one day I will get one (after I downsize a bit ).


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous hobo .  I don’t know anything about H but I am drawn to both this bag and the Trim (not actively looking for one....or any bag ).


I'd like to get a Trim at some point too!


----------



## muchstuff

Sunshine mama said:


> Such understated squishy beauty!


My first swift bag, I'm quite happy with her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous hobo . I don’t know anything about H but I am drawn to both this bag and the Trim (not actively looking for one....or any bag ).


Just passively looking, right?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just passively looking, right?



Yes, passively-aggressively looking


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Yes, passively-aggressively looking


That's how it starts...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this color.  And I love the way you paired it with the cute dolphin with the purple hand sanitizer.


Aww thanks!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Going to Starbucks drive through. Love this vintage lunch box bag(  ) so much!
> 
> View attachment 5014277


Such a beauty!




BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Kira out for first time. ❤
> View attachment 5014324


The color is so pretty! But the hand sanitizer is the star of the show


----------



## Bagfangirl

Wore my little Burberry today


----------



## misstrine85

My new H&M: such a soft bag, just like a pillow ❤️


----------



## carterazo

A special occasion requires a special bag. Waiting for my turn to get my second c-19 vaccine shot.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> A special occasion requires a special bag. Waiting for my turn to get my second c-19 vaccine shot.
> View attachment 5015845



So pretty — and so happy for you that you got your vaccine


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp today.


----------



## Molly0

Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp today.
> View attachment 5015977


I have the older cousin to yours and your beautiful picture inspired me to get her out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Molly0 said:


> I have the older cousin to yours and your beautiful picture inspired me to get her out.
> View attachment 5015991


Hello older cousin!  
You are beautiful.


----------



## LucyMadrid

LV purse orange


----------



## micbbg

carterazo said:


> My weeken bag. TB Lee Radziwill. She is gorgeous and classy and perfectly sized, but a pain to open.
> View attachment 4895899


This so beautiful.... i agree with that hahaaa got to use the key everytime just keep it open 

I have the mini bag. Not sure if its authentic.
Can i see the tag attached inside? What color is it? Is it white or transparent?
Does this have a tory burch stamp inside?


----------



## carterazo

muchstuff said:


> My second Prada cervo antik showed up today. A little more east/west than north/south, there's still one more I'm hunting for...
> 
> View attachment 5013003
> View attachment 5013004



This leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — and so happy for you that you got your vaccine


Joining you @carterazo   with a celebratory bag and outfit to cheer my first vaccine dose!
BV Nodini in amaranth, Aspinal of London scarf, and coach boots.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp today.
> View attachment 5015977





Molly0 said:


> I have the older cousin to yours and your beautiful picture inspired me to get her out.
> View attachment 5015991







Kimbashop said:


> Joining you @carterazo   with a celebratory bag and outfit to cheer my first vaccine dose!
> BV Nodini in amaranth, Aspinal of London scarf, and coach boots.
> 
> View attachment 5016370






Every time I caught my breath I'd see another beauty!  

Kimbashop and @carterazo : Congrats on getting your vaccines. I hope all is well!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut...
> 
> View attachment 5014506





Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp today.
> View attachment 5015977


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful — I love LC Foulonne leather.



Molly0 said:


> I have the older cousin to yours and your beautiful picture inspired me to get her out.
> View attachment 5015991





Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp today.
> View attachment 5015977


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Joining you @carterazo   with a celebratory bag and outfit to cheer my first vaccine dose!
> BV Nodini in amaranth, Aspinal of London scarf, and coach boots.
> 
> View attachment 5016370



Pretty ensemble — those boots are hot!!!  Wonderful to hear you got your first vaccine .


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5016383
> 
> 
> Every time I caught my breath I'd see another beauty!
> 
> Kimbashop and @carterazo : Congrats on getting your vaccines. I hope all is well!


Hehe. Finally I managed to make you faint.  


southernbelle43 said:


>





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful — I love LC Foulonne leather.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

carterazo said:


> This leather looks so yummy!


I've never found a cervo bag I didn't like!


----------



## samfalstaff

Vintage Coach Plaza in Forest Green. Started raining right as I walked out the door. No matter!
Tassels of my raisin Bal MU are peeking out.


----------



## afroken

One of my most used bags, Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> One of my most used bags, Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 5016810


Looks nicely broken in!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> One of my most used bags, Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 5016810


That is so pretty. I had one exactly like it and sold it. Big mistake


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> That is so pretty. I had one exactly like it and sold it. Big mistake


I can’t believe you sold it!! Good thing you can find pre-loved ones at very cheap prices. Proenza Schouler seems to have lost their popularity and aren’t really sought after. I have a purple one too and these two have served me well


----------



## whateve

My only Longchamp.


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I can’t believe you sold it!! Good thing you can find pre-loved ones at very cheap prices. Proenza Schouler seems to have lost their popularity and aren’t really sought after. I have a purple one too and these two have served me well


The story is worse than you know.  It was when I first discovered “bags” and I found it on eBay.  It had a broken clasp,so I got for it for next to nothing.  PS agreed to repair it for  $80 even though I bought it off eBay. I think the guy I talked  to there felt sorry for me because I told him I could not afford a new one. That was back when the thought of spending $200 on a BAG was unthinkable. When I got it back from PS it looked like new.  
I think if I get another one it will be the PS1tiny. I have downsized what I carry.  The leather on them is gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5016975
> 
> My only Longchamp.


So cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Pretty ensemble — those boots are hot!!!  Wonderful to hear you got your first vaccine .


Thanks -- the boots were thrifted, but they were brand new! First time I've worn boots other than my Uggs or Winter boots.


----------



## carterazo

micbbg said:


> This so beautiful.... i agree with that hahaaa got to use the key everytime just keep it open
> 
> I have the mini bag. Not sure if its authentic.
> Can i see the tag attached inside? What color is it? Is it white or transparent?
> Does this have a tory burch stamp inside?


Thanks! The tag is kind of transparent. Here's a picture. I did not see any stamp inside the bag.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — and so happy for you that you got your vaccine



Thanks, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Joining you @carterazo   with a celebratory bag and outfit to cheer my first vaccine dose!
> BV Nodini in amaranth, Aspinal of London scarf, and coach boots.
> 
> View attachment 5016370



Yay! So glad you could get yours! Love your bag.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> The story is worse than you know.  It was when I first discovered “bags” and I found it on eBay.  It had a broken clasp,so I got for it for next to nothing.  PS agreed to repair it for  $80 even though I bought it off eBay. I think the guy I talked  to there felt sorry for me because I told him I could not afford a new one. That was back when the thought of spending $200 on a BAG was unthinkable. When I got it back from PS it looked like new.
> I think if I get another one it will be the PS1tiny. I have downsized what I carry.  The leather on them is gorgeous!


How things have changed since then  before I got into handbags the idea of spending more than even $50 on one was unthinkable. Then about 10 years ago I saw the Balenciaga City style and could not get it out of my head. It actually took me A FEW YEARS to convince myself to buy that bag, and the rest is history.

I hope you'll find a PS1 tiny in excellent condition in your choice of colour soon! It's such an underrated brand.

By the way, the PS1 is what got me into the Massaccesi Little Minerva


----------



## Ludmilla

Lexy again.


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> One of my most used bags, Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 5016810





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5017209
> 
> Lexy again.


Two slouchy Burgundy satchels in one day! Beautiful bags, both of them  Quite alike, but at the same, very different, IMO.


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Two slouchy Burgundy satchels in one day! Beautiful bags, both of them  Quite alike, but at the same, very different, IMO.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5016975
> 
> My only Longchamp.


Love the red and purple together!


JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5016981


Love this purple!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this purple!!!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5016975
> 
> My only Longchamp.


I love your fish on there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute and HUGE Coach bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute and HUGE Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017784



Beautiful bag!       As always, your pic is lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute and HUGE Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017784



This baby Willis is so cute .


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> How things have changed since then  before I got into handbags the idea of spending more than even $50 on one was unthinkable. Then about 10 years ago I saw the Balenciaga City style and could not get it out of my head. It actually took me A FEW YEARS to convince myself to buy that bag, and the rest is history.
> 
> I hope you'll find a PS1 tiny in excellent condition in your choice of colour soon! It's such an underrated brand.
> 
> By the way, the PS1 is what got me into the Massaccesi Little Minerva


I understand completely. All of my life I carried ONE bag, all four seasons, until it wore out. (I know this gives many of you the shivers).  It did not take long to work up from $50 to the hundreds and once even to 4 figures. But that bag made me feel so incredibly guilty every single time I looked at it. I quickly returned it.  It was not that I did not have the money (I am retired and we saved) but it just seemed too decadent for me. However having 20 bags in the closet that certainly add up to more than that bag was worth does not bother me. Go figure.


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Marwari PM, colour is actually quite a bit darker IRL...


----------



## Molly0

My little 50 year old Coach Saddle Bag.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the red and purple together!
> 
> Love this purple!!!


Thank you!


BeachBagGal said:


> I love your fish on there!


Thanks! I feel this is one of my best fob pairings!


Sunshine mama said:


> This cute and HUGE Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017784


Aw, cute! My daughter has her big sister. I loved it when I saw it so I convinced my daughter she needed it!


southernbelle43 said:


> I understand completely. All of my life I carried ONE bag, all four seasons, until it wore out. (I know this gives many of you the shivers).  It did not take long to work up from $50 to the hundreds and once even to 4 figures. But that bag made me feel so incredibly guilty every single time I looked at it. I quickly returned it.  It was not that I did not have the money (I am retired and we saved) but it just seemed too decadent for me. However having 20 bags in the closet that certainly add up to more than that bag was worth does not bother me. Go figure.


I feel the same way. I look at expensive bags and consider them but can never pull the trigger. I'd just feel too guilty even though it wouldn't be a hardship financially. All the bags and SLGs I own would be plenty for several high end bags but I feel more comfortable having the expense spread across more bags, with none very expensive.


----------



## whateve

Coach metallic camera bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!     As always, your pic is lovely!


Thank you! 


Iamminda said:


> This baby Willis is so cute .


Thank you.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute and HUGE Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017784


this is so shiny and adorable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Molly0 said:


> My little 50 year old Coach Saddle Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5018307


Fifty! Oh, man! These bags are really special!


----------



## Molly0

samfalstaff said:


> Fifty! Oh, man! These bags are really special!


Yup they tell me late 60’s/early 70’s.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute and HUGE Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017784


Medic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I decided to give some attention to this old baby. It was acting blue.


----------



## Voodoo

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie for Saturday walk.
> View attachment 5012210


 
LOVE.... also your knitting! Gorgeous  I'm in the middle of two projects..... never thought to pose my WIP w/ my bags. Can I steal this idea please?! XOXO


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Medic!


I got you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I decided to give some attention to this old baby. It was acting blue.
> View attachment 5018774



I love this one — never seen this style before,  such a great style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this one — never seen this style before,  such a great style.


Thank you. It was in the closet just looking blue!
I may have posted this bag once??? Not sure though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Voodoo said:


> LOVE.... also your knitting! Gorgeous  I'm in the middle of two projects..... never thought to pose my WIP w/ my bags. Can I steal this idea please?! XOXO


Certainly! Fell free to steal away.  
Thanks for the compliments. What are you knitting?


----------



## mickeymoo

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


I just received the new Neverfull in MONOGRAM EMPREINTE in black. It is beautiful. I have never had a leather bag from Louis Vuitton. Is this hard to keep up. Water spotting or scuffing.


----------



## Voodoo

Ludmilla said:


> Certainly! Fell free to steal away.
> Thanks for the compliments. What are you knitting?



An ENORMOUS surprise afghan for one of my daughter's dearest friends in beautiful ivy-colored yarn from Knit Picks and the Harry Styles color block cardigan for the other accountant who works w/ me (at her request...not a surprise).


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I decided to give some attention to this old baby. It was acting blue.
> View attachment 5018774


  Such a pretty little thing! Love the scarf, too!


----------



## sdkitty

rebecca minkoff matinee


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty little thing! Love the scarf, too!


Thank you! 
I've been neglecting this cutie so I decided to give it some attention.


----------



## houseof999

Grocery run with PLG circle bag


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Grocery run with PLG circle bag
> View attachment 5019140


Looks like that amazing thick leather. Very nice!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Barrington gifts st Anne's tote


----------



## muchstuff

BV cervo flap shoulder bag, don't know this one had a formal name...


----------



## JenJBS

My Mansur Gavriel bucket bag today.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> View attachment 5014539
> 
> Michael Kors



Every time you post this bag I die a little inside because it is not mine....





Bagfangirl said:


> Wore my little Burberry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015009



This is cute! I’d admired something similar in Nordstrom the other day. I’ve always wanted a leather-and-canvas bag for the warmer months.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Every time you post this bag I die a little inside because it is not mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is cute! I’d admired something similar in Nordstrom the other day. I’ve always wanted a leather-and-canvas bag for the warmer months.


Aww! Now you have me crying a little too!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5019477


Perfect!!!   I just love patent!!!


----------



## Jereni

Bottega Veneta Arco in Storm yesterday...


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Perfect!!!   I just love patent!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

BagLadyT said:


> Beautiful!


If someone offered you $700 for a brand new with tag marleigh kaffe fasette signature with bright flowers but missing crossbody strap would you buy it? Asking for a friend lol


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Mansur Gavriel bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5019477


That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is one gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

Mellibelli1022 said:


> If someone offered you $700 for a brand new with tag marleigh kaffe fasette signature with bright flowers but missing crossbody strap would you buy it? Asking for a friend lol



Honestly, I would not because I am not familiar with the designer. The bag I saw on here was beautiful and inspired me to buy this one last week for only $160!


----------



## whateve

Mellibelli1022 said:


> If someone offered you $700 for a brand new with tag marleigh kaffe fasette signature with bright flowers but missing crossbody strap would you buy it? Asking for a friend lol


It isn't a bargain.  It wouldn't bother me much about the missing strap as there are plenty of other straps that would work, although I really like the strap that came with it. I guess it depends on how much you want it. Every time I overpay for something, I find it listed cheaper not much later.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Bottega Veneta Arco in Storm yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5019557


Do you want to trade this for my green Michael Kors? lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Grocery run with PLG circle bag
> View attachment 5019140





 She's a beautiful grocery run (or anywhere!) bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Voodoo said:


> An ENORMOUS surprise afghan for one of my daughter's dearest friends in beautiful ivy-colored yarn from Knit Picks and the Harry Styles color block cardigan for the other accountant who works w/ me (at her request...not a surprise).


Both sound lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

As I type this my Dooney Colette is in the closet planning her revenge.  I carried Colette 4 months straight and I promised her she'll be out again. I owned a JPK Paris 75 tote just like this years ago that I purchased at Nordstrom. I found this one on Poshmark for $25.00. I bought the MK wallet in 2011 to attach to the key leash of Colette. (She reluctantly gave me permission to carry it with this tote.) I'm using a chain I purchased on ebay to attach the wallet to the inside zipper pull.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> As I type this my Dooney Colette is in the closet planning her revenge.  I carried Colette 4 months straight and I promised her she'll be out again. I owned a JPK Paris 75 tote just like this years ago that I purchased at Nordstrom. I found this one on Poshmark for $25.00. I bought the MK wallet in 2011 to attach to the key leash of Colette. (She reluctantly gave me permission to carry it with this tote.) I'm using a chain I purchased on ebay to attach the wallet to the inside zipper pull.
> 
> View attachment 5019882


Ummmm.I can see why Colette would be jealous.  This is a very pretty red tote! AND it looks so light-weight too! Like me!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ummmm.I can see why Colette would be jealous.  This is a very pretty red tote! AND it looks so light-weight too! Like me!


Thanks SM! 
 You're probably lighter to carry than Colette! (Ouch! I think she just threw something at me! )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
Does it spark joy? Definitely!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
> Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
> Does it spark joy? Definitely!
> View attachment 5020198



Love it and it definitely sparks joy! Lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> Love it and it definitely sparks joy! Lol!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mimmy

Picotin Lock with her horsie companion today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
> Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
> Does it spark joy? Definitely!
> View attachment 5020198


You can never have too much red!  The strawberry is a perfect size on Alma!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

BagLadyT said:


> Honestly, I would not because I am not familiar with the designer. The bag I saw on here was beautiful and inspired me to buy this one last week for only $160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019643
> View attachment 5019643


It’s a coach 1941 marleigh kaffe fasette the one I attached photo


----------



## BagLadyT

Mellibelli1022 said:


> It’s a coach 1941 marleigh kaffe fasette the one I attached photo



Ooh how unique! I am not a fan of the Cs so I would pass. As someone previously stated the strap missing wouldn’t bother me much as you can find alternatives, but the price itself is a bit steep for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jereni said:


> Bottega Veneta Arco in Storm yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 5019557


Beautiful color!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
> Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
> Does it spark joy? Definitely!
> View attachment 5020198



All your pictures spark joy .   Beautiful SSSSSM


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> As I type this my Dooney Colette is in the closet planning her revenge.  I carried Colette 4 months straight and I promised her she'll be out again. I owned a JPK Paris 75 tote just like this years ago that I purchased at Nordstrom. I found this one on Poshmark for $25.00. I bought the MK wallet in 2011 to attach to the key leash of Colette. (She reluctantly gave me permission to carry it with this tote.) I'm using a chain I purchased on ebay to attach the wallet to the inside zipper pull.
> 
> View attachment 5019882



Love this red tote — just tell Colette she needs some rest and relaxation so that she can rejuvenate and stay young and fresh


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this red tote — just tell Colette she needs some rest and relaxation so that she can rejuvenate and stay young and fresh


Words of wisdom!
I will do that too!!


----------



## muchstuff

BagLadyT said:


> Honestly, I would not because I am not familiar with the designer. The bag I saw on here was beautiful and inspired me to buy this one last week for only $160!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019643
> View attachment 5019643


Kaffe Fassett is a textile artist who did a collaboration with Coach.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my LV Estrela NM,  I love this beauty,  so very functional as well !!  Enjoy your weekend everyone  !


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
> Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
> Does it spark joy? Definitely!
> View attachment 5020198


I love the size of the strawberry  !! Looks amazing.


----------



## BagLadyT

muchstuff said:


> Kaffe Fassett is a textile artist who did a collaboration with Coach.



Thanks, I googled him after I bought my bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Off to the park with my daughter and Kate. If you need sanitizing supplies let me know, I have plenty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my LV Estrela NM,  I love this beauty,  so very functional as well !!  Enjoy your weekend everyone  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020509



Gorgeous .  I really like monogram with a nice color trim like red or black.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous .  I really like monogram with a nice color trim like red or black.


Thank Minda, same here !!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> You can never have too much red!  The strawberry is a perfect size on Alma!


+1 




Iamminda said:


> All your pictures spark joy .   Beautiful SSSSSM


+1


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Love this red tote — just tell Colette she needs some rest and relaxation so that she can rejuvenate and stay young and fresh


Thanks Minda! 
Well, I followed your advice and it worked...right up to the time both my Coach Bennett bags (red and chalk)  ratted me out and told Colette I said the same thing to them almost two years ago.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my LV Estrela NM,  I love this beauty,  so very functional as well !!  Enjoy your weekend everyone  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020509






 The red is so vibrant and beautiful trimmed against the monogram! I can't stop staring at your bag!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today at HD again. By the lighting dept.
> Is the strawberry too big?  Maybe
> Does it spark joy? Definitely!
> View attachment 5020198


Definitely does! Fun!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5020985
> 
> 
> The red is so vibrant and beautiful trimmed against the monogram! I can't stop staring at your bag!


Lollll and thank you,  one of my favorites  !!


----------



## Venessa84

My first real outing with Miss Kelly




She’s been up and down stairs at my house and sitting in my passenger seat of my car. Last night I took her out to dinner.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> My first real outing with Miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5021098
> 
> 
> She’s been up and down stairs at my house and sitting in my passenger seat of my car. Last night I took her out to dinner.


It's gorgeous! Love the color so much!
What is the color called?


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous! Love the color so much!
> What is the color called?



Thank you so much Sunshine...it’s called Rose Pourpre which translates to pink purple which describes this color perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you so much Sunshine...it’s called Rose Pourpre which translates to pink purple which describes this color perfectly.


Thank you.  I think it's my fave H color!!


----------



## suzeshoes

DELVAUX BRILLANT GM! so many brands are becoming so ubiquitous. It’s great to carry such a work of art that is classic and beautiful.


----------



## afroken

For St. Patrick’s Day next week (and also one of my favourite colours)


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> For St. Patrick’s Day next week (and also one of my favourite colours)
> 
> View attachment 5021384


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Rogue 25 in oxblood today.


----------



## TotinScience

a beloved Massaccesi Sabrina


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> a beloved Massaccesi Sabrina
> 
> View attachment 5021462


Nice leather


----------



## Bagfangirl

Finally received my peekaboo today  will be wearing it out!


----------



## melikey

Medium Triomphe


----------



## JenJBS

Ina Mini by Behno on this cool, sunny spring day.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chloe Milo Today


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Ina Mini by Behno on this cool, sunny spring day.
> 
> View attachment 5021642


Is this the avocado color?


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Is this the avocado color?



Yes, it is.    Beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> My first real outing with Miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5021098
> 
> 
> She’s been up and down stairs at my house and sitting in my passenger seat of my car. Last night I took her out to dinner.


This beauty deserves to go out!     




afroken said:


> For St. Patrick’s Day next week (and also one of my favourite colours)
> 
> View attachment 5021384


Gorgeous! 




houseof999 said:


> Coach Rogue 25 in oxblood today.
> View attachment 5021425



So cute with the strap and charm!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Yes, it is.    Beautiful color!


It looks teal on the website!! What color does it look like IRL? I ask since some bags picture different due to how the camera captures it. It definitely doesn't look like a real avocado color in either pics to me!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> It looks teal on the website!! What color does it look like IRL? I ask since some bags picture different due to how the camera captures it. It definitely doesn't look like a real avocado color in either pics to me!!



It's not teal. At night it looks dark green. In sunlight, like that pic. My only real issue with Behno is the colors on their website are far from being the most realistic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mansur G. and Snoopy today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ina Mini by Behno on this cool, sunny spring day.
> 
> View attachment 5021642


Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bagfangirl said:


> Finally received my peekaboo today  will be wearing it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021496


Congrats!!!! Love it


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur G. and Snoopy today.
> View attachment 5022264



Such a pretty bag!     The Snoopy charm is adorable! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!



Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> It's not teal. At night it looks dark green. In sunlight, like that pic. My only real issue with Behno is the colors on their website are far from being the most realistic.


Thank you! I am eyeing the orchid one. So it seems I'll either love it if it's more purple than the pic and hate it is it turns out more pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Six for church today.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Sabrina midi in stardust leather and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur G. and Snoopy today.
> View attachment 5022264



So pretty!  I really love — and want — this bag!  And Snoopy looks so cute hitching a ride with her .  (Btw, I watched your excellent video on your pink round one).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  I really love — and want — this bag!  And Snoopy looks so cute hitching a ride with her .  (Btw, I watched your excellent video on your pink round one).


Ahhh thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Not going anywhere today but she's ready for the next errand run...


----------



## samfalstaff

British tan Coach Willis soaking up the sun (and waiting for me to finally go).


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur G. and Snoopy today.
> View attachment 5022264


And your bag is red, just like his doghouse! Did you make your Snoopy? I love these little crochet crafts.


----------



## elisabettaverde

DH and I spent a beautiful day soaking up the sunshine after our much needed So Cal rainstorm.  Now I’m getting this Tory  Burch Fleming ready to snooze again in her dust cover and changing into a larger bag for the work week.


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> Ahhh thank you!


Oh do you make videos of your bags? I'd love to watch! Please let me know where I can find them.


----------



## Narnanz

Blue Costa Rica City out for the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Theia.


----------



## chocolateolive

YSL mini puffer ✌️


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> My new Theia.
> View attachment 5022860


That’s stunning! What’s the leather and colour?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Mansur G. and Snoopy today.
> View attachment 5022264






 Beautiful! And Snoopy is so cute with it!


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> That’s stunning! What’s the leather and colour?


Thank you! It is Sacramento green Sheen leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> And your bag is red, just like his doghouse! Did you make your Snoopy? I love these little crochet crafts.


I didn't make it. It would probably  take me an eternity just to learn how to knit/crochet. 
My daughter's friend made it, but my DD gave it to me, cuz she thinks I am just like Snoopy. She never tells me why though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5022895
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And Snoopy is so cute with it!


Hahaha! So cute!!!


----------



## maris.crane

I am doubtful every cup rim is a winner (Prada Re-Edition 2005 in Cammeo).


----------



## southernbelle43

The ubiquitous LV Speedy.. the bag I swore for years I would never spend a penny on which I now carry and truly enjoy.


----------



## zenii18

Took out my Ted Baker Johanah bag to the supermarket today


----------



## catweazle

Took this one out today after a very long while.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> The ubiquitous LV Speedy.. the bag I swore for years I would never spend a penny on which I now carry and truly enjoy.


What do you like about it? I'm curious...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> What do you like about it? I'm curious...


I admit that I was intrigued by the LV Speedy allure and how long it has lasted. Also my thinking  was that if Audrey Hepburn loved it, it must have something going for it.  So I ordered a 9 year old one from FP in like new condition. I really think someone had the leather replaced because it is pristine. And the price was good.

It is a good sized bag (LV DE 30), but incredibly lightweight.  It is so easy to access all of your things from it.  I got the DE version, no natural vacchetta for me. I don't mind the hand carry because of its light weight. And for a bag that I spent that much money on, I sling it into the car and don't worry about it at all.

I like the slight slouch of it and had no intention of getting a bag organizer. But after two days I bought one. Even though I don't carry much and mostly use pouches, it was a dark hole.  I ordered a soft nylon organizer, so it would not have a boxy look and still slouches a bit.

This is probably more than you wanted to know.

Oh I forgot to tell you. The reason it was so reasonably priced is because it is hot stamped with initials. However they are under the handle when you put the bag down and they do not show when you carry it because that side can be next to your body. so it does not bother me at all.


----------



## zenii18

southernbelle43 said:


> I admit that I was intrigued by the LV Speedy allure and how long it has lasted. Also my thinking  was that if Audrey Hepburn loved it, it must have something going for it.  So I ordered a 9 year old one from FP in like new condition. I really think someone had the leather replaced because it is pristine. And the price was good.
> 
> It is a good sized bag (LV DE 30), but incredibly lightweight.  It is so easy to access all of your things from it.  I got the DE version, no natural vacchetta for me. I don't mind the hand carry because of its light weight. And for a bag that I spent that much money on, I sling it into the car and don't worry about it at all.
> 
> I like the slight slouch of it and had no intention of getting a bag organizer. But after two days I bought one. Even though I don't carry much and mostly use pouches, it was a dark hole.  I ordered a soft nylon organizer, so it would not have a boxy look and still slouches a bit.
> 
> This is probably more than you wanted to know.



i love the speedy. I have the same as you except mine is 6 years old now, and the leather still looks pristine! It’s a beautiful, carefree bag, and a classic


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I admit that I was intrigued by the LV Speedy allure and how long it has lasted. Also my thinking  was that if Audrey Hepburn loved it, it must have something going for it.  So I ordered a 9 year old one from FP in like new condition. I really think someone had the leather replaced because it is pristine. And the price was good.
> 
> It is a good sized bag (LV DE 30), but incredibly lightweight.  It is so easy to access all of your things from it.  I got the DE version, no natural vacchetta for me. I don't mind the hand carry because of its light weight. And for a bag that I spent that much money on, I sling it into the car and don't worry about it at all.
> 
> I like the slight slouch of it and had no intention of getting a bag organizer. But after two days I bought one. Even though I don't carry much and mostly use pouches, it was a dark hole.  I ordered a soft nylon organizer, so it would not have a boxy look and still slouches a bit.
> 
> This is probably more than you wanted to know.


No, actually the more info the better. I came upon a Speedy Eden and liked the look of it because the logo is less obvious. But I don't generally like long straps, I like to shoulder carry with handles.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love my monogrammed barrington gifts savannah tote!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> No, actually the more info the better. I came upon a Speedy Eden and liked the look of it because the logo is less obvious. But I don't generally like long straps, I like to shoulder carry with handles.
> 
> View attachment 5023485


That is a nice looking bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

zenii18 said:


> i love the speedy. I have the same as you except mine is 6 years old now, and the leather still looks pristine! It’s a beautiful, carefree bag, and a classic


It is. I am heading to a soccer game and will have no problem putting it next to me on the bleachers.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a nice looking bag.


Right? I've never been at all attracted to the Speedy but this one caught my eye.


----------



## Iamminda

This little cutie to a drive-up mail box


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Right? I've never been at all attracted to the Speedy but this one caught my eye.


Well at the risk of insulting someone which truly I do not mean to do because we all have our likes and dislikes, it is certainly not the prettiest of my bags.  But its utility makes up for it.


----------



## Galgali

Navy Blue kinda day


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> No, actually the more info the better. I came upon a Speedy Eden and liked the look of it because the logo is less obvious. But I don't generally like long straps, I like to shoulder carry with handles.
> 
> View attachment 5023485


That’s a nice version of speedy! How about get a shorter shoulder strap of your preferred drop? I used to own a Boston bag and carried it with a shoulder strap and liked how it looked as a shoulder bag.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> That’s a nice version of speedy! How about get a shorter shoulder strap of your preferred drop? I used to own a Boston bag and carried it with a shoulder strap and liked how it looked as a shoulder bag.


I'm a purist, I don't like to add or change stuff to my bags...I'll have to delve a little deeper into the style and strap length etc, and of course find one in a price range I'm happy with...


----------



## Voodoo




----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to a drive-up mail box
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023531



So cute, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to a drive-up mail box
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023531



OMG! Adorable!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you Venessa 



Venessa84 said:


> OMG! Adorable!!




Thanks Jen . I am loving all your festive pictures — so fun! Gorgeous silver 



JenJBS said:


> So cute, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to a drive-up mail box
> 
> 
> View attachment 5023531


Small footprint! 
HUGE purpose!!!   
Love  how you are using it with a long strap!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Small footprint!
> HUGE purpose!!!
> Love  how you are using it with a long strap!



Thanks SSSSSM . I am inspired by (ok, copying ) your cute bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you Venessa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jen . I am loving all your festive pictures — so fun! Gorgeous silver



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> The ubiquitous LV Speedy.. the bag I swore for years I would never spend a penny on which I now carry and truly enjoy.


Didn't know you got a Speedy.
I got mine for the exact same reasons like you did.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Didn't know you got a Speedy.
> I got mine for the exact same reasons like you did.


Are you enjoying yours?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Didn't know you got a Speedy.
> I got mine for the exact same reasons like you did.


LOL I apparently don't know how to use it yet! I just got back from taking the dog to the vet and carried the Speedy. Getting out of the car I realized that I had to carry the dog and the Speedy. And coming back out of the vet I had the Speedy, the dog, some heart worm medicine, a piece of paper and a dog treat!  I suppose I could have put all of that in the Speedy but she handed it all to me while I had the bag and dog in my arms.  There is a learning curve on these things!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I apparently don't know how to use it yet! I just got back from taking the dog to the vet and carried the Speedy. Getting out of the car I realized that I had to carry the dog and the Speedy. And coming back out of the vet I had the Speedy, the dog, some heart worm medicine, a piece of paper and a dog treat!  I suppose I could have put all of that in the Speedy but she handed it all to me while I had the bag and dog in my arms.  There is a learning curve on these things!


Hehe. Yes. There is definitely a learning curve. 
tbh the handles of the Speedy are very short, so it is not easy to carry the bag on your arm and stuff things into it.

I am not sure if I like carrying it. I have a Speedy with shoulder strap and yes it is practical and I like the look of it. BUT I have the mono version and I feel not comfortable wearing a bag from such a well known designer brand. I do feel like a target somehow.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. There is definitely a learning curve.
> tbh the handles of the Speedy are very short, so it is not easy to carry the bag on your arm and stuff things into it.
> 
> I am not sure if I like carrying it. I have a Speedy with shoulder strap and yes it is practical and I like the look of it. BUT I have the mono version and I feel not comfortable wearing a bag from such a well known designer brand. I do feel like a target somehow.


Fortunately I live in an area where most people don't even recognize it, esp. not being monogram.


----------



## BowieFan1971

The perfect rainy day bag...LV Papillon DE


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> The perfect rainy day bag...LV Papillon DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024461


Papillon in DE is so sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Medea shopping bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Vintage Coach Willis again


----------



## catweazle

My much loved (and used ) oak Elgin


----------



## Molly0

Still sticking with my “quinquagenerian” Coach Saddle Bag


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My Medea shopping bag.
> View attachment 5024743


So crisp and so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So crisp and so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Still sticking with my “quinquagenerian” Coach Saddle Bag
> View attachment 5025460


Amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today this small bag that looks like a market basket.


----------



## houseof999

Coach with Balenciaga wallet.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Coach with Balenciaga wallet.
> View attachment 5025925


Wow!  What a tribute to St Paddy!


----------



## Iamminda

I tried to draw a SPD’s shamrock (looks more like a palm tree)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I tried to draw a SPD’s shamrock (looks more like a palm tree)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025964


It's a perfect shamrock IM!!!(palm tree)


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W Bag yesterday.    I forgot to hit the Post Reply button yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W Bag yesterday.   I forgot to hit the Post Reply button yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5024880



Do you know what I am trying to say???


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you know what I am trying to say???



Thank you, Sunshine!     Yes!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a perfect shamrock IM!!!(palm tree)



Thanks SSSM .  I don’t know how I ever got along without this photo mark up function.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> My Medea shopping bag.
> View attachment 5024743


I have looked at these a dozen times. So cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Mslmesq

Green tory burch gemini tote for st pattys day.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today. Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5026279


Ahhh I'm in love with your green bag  what's the name of this colour?


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> I have looked at these a dozen times. So cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Ahhh I'm in love with your green bag  what's the name of this colour?



Thank you!     This one is Jungle Green. RM has several beautiful greens. Envy, Emerald, and Leaf are my next favorites.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today. Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5026279


LOVE it in green! wow.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC today. Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 5026279



This is a gorgeous green Jen .  Stellar


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE it in green! wow.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous green Jen .  Stellar



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     This one is Jungle Green. RM has several beautiful greens. Envy, Emerald, and Leaf are my next favorites.


Oh no, I foresee new bag obsessions....


----------



## Ludmilla

catweazle said:


> My much loved (and used ) oak Elgin
> View attachment 5025340


Beautiful old school Mulberry!


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


Happy Birthday!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


Happy birthday! 


Congrats on your bag! Looks delicious!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you, RN!   



houseof999 said:


> Happy birthday!
> View attachment 5026840
> 
> Congrats on your bag! Looks delicious!



Thank you!  Beautiful graphic! 

Excellent description of the bag! I may have to buy a peach or apricot on the way home, after seeing this bag all day.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


One of these days I'm going to order an Ina bag thanks to your eye candy. I just signed up for a shipping forwarding service so now I can shop for items that do not deliver outside of US (or have high international shipping) 

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## applegal

*Bought it yesterday!*


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


This is a gorgeous peach! Is this bag able to crossbody?
And Happy birthday dear!!!


----------



## catweazle

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful old school Mulberry!


Being oldschool myself it's a pefect fit


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791



This color is so beautiful—I love it so much . This may be my favorite of the Inas you have. What a great birthday bag — Happy Happy Birthday Jen


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> One of these days I'm going to order an Ina bag thanks to your eye candy. I just signed up for a shipping forwarding service so now I can shop for items that do not deliver outside of US (or have high international shipping)
> 
> Have a wonderful birthday!



Thank you!   You won't regret a Behno bag. But as a heads up, the irl colors don't seem to exactly match the website colors.   It's my one issue with Behno...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a gorgeous peach! Is this bag able to crossbody?
> And Happy birthday dear!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!  

It is... 

Sadly, it can't be worn crossbody. They have some colors with the longer crossbody strap, but not this color.  My black one is the crossbody strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is so beautiful—I love it so much . This may be my favorite of the Inas you have. What a great birthday bag — Happy Happy Birthday Jen



Thank you, Minda!  

It's my second favorite after Orchid. Seemed a perfect, hopeful spring color.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Minda!
> 
> It's my second favorite after Orchid. Seemed a perfect, hopeful spring color.


Did you get the orchid too?


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Did you get the orchid too?



Yep. The mini, since they don't offer that color in full size. Soon as it came out... Couldn't resist.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Yep. The mini, since they don't offer that color in full size. Soon as it came out... Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 5027035
> View attachment 5027036


Omg I think need it!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


Happy Birthday, and enjoy your new pretty bag!


----------



## houseof999

Thumper for rainy day.


----------



## afroken

Wearing this new-to-me Fendi Anna Selleria to errands today. The leather is very chewy, thick, and smooshy (without losing its shape). I’m in love with this Fendi line.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Omg I think need it!



I think you do...


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Happy Birthday, and enjoy your new pretty bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Omg I think need it!


Me too!!!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


I forgot to say Happy Birthday! Many Happy Returns!


----------



## muchstuff

I forgot how much I love this bag...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I forgot to say Happy Birthday! Many Happy Returns!



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ok school Gucci with the small ‘g’ with a a draped strap!


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


Happy Birthday !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Lots of rain was predicted for today so out came my smooth Fauve Barenia Evelyn


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> Happy Birthday !!



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag from Behno in apricot. Birthday gift to myself.
> 
> View attachment 5026790
> View attachment 5026791


Happy birthday! What a perfect gift to yourself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs moulds said:


> Ok school Gucci with the small ‘g’ with a a draped strap!


A visual would be a treat!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> Happy birthday! What a perfect gift to yourself.



Thank you, Ludmilla!


----------



## southernbelle43

Happy birthday Jen. I hope you got to spend the day with those you love and those who love you!!! Hugs


----------



## mrs moulds

Sunshine mama said:


> A visual would be a treat!


----------



## mrs moulds

Here you go


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My "Bushwick Birkin"   Telfar Medium shopping bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using an old Navona today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs moulds said:


> Here you go


Cute!!! 
And thank you.


----------



## mariliz11

My heavy duty Balenciaga classic city in Anthracite grey. Never fails when needing to carry extra stuff!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday Jen. I hope you got to spend the day with those you love and those who love you!!! Hugs



Thank you! 





Sunshine mama said:


> Using an old Navona today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028006
> View attachment 5028008



Beautiful pics!     Such a cute little bag!   Did you add the chain, or did it come with it?


----------



## Dmurphy1

LV Estrella NM, Love this bag !! Happy weekend to all !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

mariliz11 said:


> My heavy duty Balenciaga classic city in Anthracite grey. Never fails when needing to carry extra stuff!
> View attachment 5028147


Absolutely beautiful  !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My "Bushwick Birkin"   Telfar Medium shopping bag
> View attachment 5027983


Beautiful color !


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Yep. The mini, since they don't offer that color in full size. Soon as it came out... Couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 5027035
> View attachment 5027036


PERFECT color for Spring !!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My "Bushwick Birkin"   Telfar Medium shopping bag
> View attachment 5027983


OMGosh! I’ve been waiting for this bag  like, forever. I need the green one in my life!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Ready yo start spring with my red Amazona Loewe, Dior cap and foulard and Carolina Herrera purse.


----------



## samfalstaff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My "Bushwick Birkin"   Telfar Medium shopping bag
> View attachment 5027983


How do you like this bag? My friend said she had to wake up at 6am to purchase a green one and it sold out in 6 minutes! Looks like it's pretty soft!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Stonewash Leather Morning After Mini


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> How do you like this bag? My friend said she had to wake up at 6am to purchase a green one and it sold out in 6 minutes! Looks like it's pretty soft!


The power of marketing!


----------



## Molly0

LucyMadrid said:


> Ready yo start spring with my red Amazona Loewe, Dior cap and foulard and Carolina Herrera purse.
> 
> View attachment 5028762


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Chrisenvouge88

mrs moulds said:


> OMGosh! I’ve been waiting for this bag  like, forever. I need the green one in my life!





samfalstaff said:


> How do you like this bag? My friend said she had to wake up at 6am to purchase a green one and it sold out in 6 minutes! Looks like it's pretty soft!



Thank you. I got mine last year,  woke up early   and got lucky.
I like the bag and the idea behind it but  I would not pay over retail  for it. Some re-sellers are trippeling  the price.

Yes it is soft and I use it regular so it started to lose its shape, I'm a bit worried how the bag will  keep up over time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> LV Estrella NM, Love this bag !! Happy weekend to all !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028533



   You have a Happy Weekend too!



LucyMadrid said:


> Ready yo start spring with my red Amazona Loewe, Dior cap and foulard and Carolina Herrera purse.
> 
> View attachment 5028762


 Welcome sweet Springtime!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my YSL Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal with my jujube nylon and massaccesi metallic leather(lined in lamb!) pouches.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lunch box.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This lunch box.
> View attachment 5029298



Such a beautiful picture SSSSM .  (Were you at HDepot again today?  )


----------



## Molly0

Craving something “Vanilla” on this first day of spring.


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> PERFECT color for Spring !!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful picture SSSSM . (Were you at HDepot again today? )


Oh no!
It was at Lowe's
And thank you very much.


----------



## muchstuff

Finally have my smaller Sukey, a totally different leather than my large (@Dmurphy1 I think this is the leather your large one is made of). While the large is more textured, slightly thinner, this is smoother, shiny and somewhat thicker. Having said that, I have no preference between the two, I like aspects of both of them. 
Other than the fact that TRR didn't disclose the sealant damage on the handles ($70 thirty day site credit from them as a result), she's in good shape, just needs some DIY on the base corners. The Row bag I got at the same time however is a totally different story )...I can shoulder this size as well although there's no spare room but this is an easy bag to get into even with the shorter strap drop.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Finally have my smaller Sukey, a totally different leather than my large (@Dmurphy1 I think this is the leather your large one is made of). While the large is more textured, slightly thinner, this is smoother, shiny and somewhat thicker. Having said that, I have no preference between the two, I like aspects of both of them.
> Other than the fact that TRR didn't disclose the sealant damage on the handles ($70 thirty day site credit from them as a result), she's in good shape, just needs some DIY on the base corners. The Row bag I got at the same time however is a totally different story )...I can shoulder this size as well although there's no spare room but this is an easy bag to get into even with the shorter strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 5029510


Very nice!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks, still trying to get past the fact that I've purchase two heavily logo'd bags after swearing I never would.


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag to add a splash of color today. And to smoosh! So smooshy!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Finally have my smaller Sukey, a totally different leather than my large (@Dmurphy1 I think this is the leather your large one is made of). While the large is more textured, slightly thinner, this is smoother, shiny and somewhat thicker. Having said that, I have no preference between the two, I like aspects of both of them.
> Other than the fact that TRR didn't disclose the sealant damage on the handles ($70 thirty day site credit from them as a result), she's in good shape, just needs some DIY on the base corners. The Row bag I got at the same time however is a totally different story )...I can shoulder this size as well although there's no spare room but this is an easy bag to get into even with the shorter strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 5029510


Gorgeous bag !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous bag !!


Thanks, it's got that funky lining in it which makes it even better!


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's got that funky lining in it which makes it even better!
> 
> View attachment 5029564


Wow, love this as well !!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Prada etiquette to brunch


----------



## lvlover10

Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag to add a splash of color today. And to smoosh! So smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5029543


Looks so huggable!!! And love this color.


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> Craving something “Vanilla” on this first day of spring.
> View attachment 5029443


I love your bag! What brand and style is this?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Finally have my smaller Sukey, a totally different leather than my large (@Dmurphy1 I think this is the leather your large one is made of). While the large is more textured, slightly thinner, this is smoother, shiny and somewhat thicker. Having said that, I have no preference between the two, I like aspects of both of them.
> Other than the fact that TRR didn't disclose the sealant damage on the handles ($70 thirty day site credit from them as a result), she's in good shape, just needs some DIY on the base corners. The Row bag I got at the same time however is a totally different story )...I can shoulder this size as well although there's no spare room but this is an easy bag to get into even with the shorter strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 5029510


OMG,  this is so gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, still trying to get past the fact that I've purchase two heavily logo'd bags after swearing I never would.


Welcome to my having to swallow “never buying a PVC coated cloth bag when I can get exquisite leather for 1/5 the cost” club.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it's got that funky lining in it which makes it even better!
> 
> View attachment 5029564


Great lining!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Craving something “Vanilla” on this first day of spring.
> View attachment 5029443



Pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so huggable!!! And love this color.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## C.Ly

Spiced up my Chanel Business Affinity with some cute flower charm from Kate Spade today


----------



## Molly0

Kimbashop said:


> I love your bag! What brand and style is this?


Thanks!  It’s an older Trussardi.  Can’t remember the name tho.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> OMG,  this is so gorgeous.


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to my having to swallow “never buying a PVC coated cloth bag when I can get exquisite leather for 1/5 the cost” club.


So do I take the rather obvious bag charm off?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> So do I take the rather obvious bag charm off?


Nah, leave it on, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Nah, leave it on, lol.


Go big or go home.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Go big or go home.


Right!!! Go all the way and walk with your head high. And if someone asks you if that is a Gucci, smile and say “I wish” and walk away.   Bwahahahahaha


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Right!!! Go all the way and walk with your head high. And if someone asks you if that is a Gucci, smile and say “I wish” and walk away.   Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fruit salad today.


----------



## missconvy

Grocery shopping


----------



## southernbelle43

One of my “I swore I would never buy bags but now I love”. A Massaccesi Calista midi.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Fruit salad today.
> View attachment 5030682



So cute and delicious looking, SSSSSM .


----------



## Venessa84

It’s a Chanel kind of weekend 





Chanel vanity filigree and tweed reissue


----------



## afroken

Enjoying the start of spring with this green bag   Massaccesi Clio.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Enjoying the start of spring with this green bag   Massaccesi Clio.
> 
> View attachment 5030974


Wow. That bag looks awesome in that color leather. Prettiest one I have seen. The hardware is perfect with it. Great choice.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow. That bag looks awesome in that color leather. Prettiest one I have seen. And the hardware is perfect. Great choice.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> Fruit salad today.
> View attachment 5030682


Very unique.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Fruit salad today.
> View attachment 5030682


 Very  "sweet"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Very unique.





RuedeNesle said:


> Very "sweet"!


Thank you!
I think I'm aging backwards with my current choice of handbag styles!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I think I'm aging backwards with my current choice of handbag styles!


You're never too old to be whimsical and have fun! Especially now with all we're dealing with!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You're never too old to be whimsical and have fun! Especially now with all we're dealing with!


Thank you so much for your validation!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much for your validation!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

It's finally getting warmer here, so this beauty gets to enjoy a day out


----------



## BeachBagGal

southernbelle43 said:


> One of my “I swore I would never buy bags but now I love”. A Massaccesi Calista midi.
> View attachment 5030808


Wow is it that blue irl?!? Gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow is it that blue irl?!? Gorgeous!


Thank you. The sun was shining through the window highlighting it. Under regular light it is not as “neon.”


----------



## southernbelle43

Venessa84 said:


> It’s a Chanel kind of weekend
> 
> View attachment 5030894
> View attachment 5030893
> 
> 
> Chanel vanity filigree and tweed reissue


You look so cute!!


----------



## catweazle

My Maxi Hip bag arrived and I love it    how did I live wthout it before?
Sorry for the bad picture quality.


----------



## samfalstaff

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you. I got mine last year,  woke up early   and got lucky.
> I like the bag and the idea behind it but  I would not pay over retail  for it. Some re-sellers are trippeling  the price.
> 
> Yes it is soft and I use it regular so it started to lose its shape, I'm a bit worried how the bag will  keep up over time.


Yeah, I was wondering about the wear. I bet you could condition it. I just love all the colors!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> This lunch box.
> View attachment 5029298


This picture is so pretty! Love how you captured the caviar texture!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Finally have my smaller Sukey, a totally different leather than my large (@Dmurphy1 I think this is the leather your large one is made of). While the large is more textured, slightly thinner, this is smoother, shiny and somewhat thicker. Having said that, I have no preference between the two, I like aspects of both of them.
> Other than the fact that TRR didn't disclose the sealant damage on the handles ($70 thirty day site credit from them as a result), she's in good shape, just needs some DIY on the base corners. The Row bag I got at the same time however is a totally different story )...I can shoulder this size as well although there's no spare room but this is an easy bag to get into even with the shorter strap drop.
> 
> View attachment 5029510


Oooh, nice! Does it have the fun interior lining?
Edit: saw your next post. I really must read on before replying.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> One of my “I swore I would never buy bags but now I love”. A Massaccesi Calista midi.
> View attachment 5030808


The color is gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Deadly Ponies Gator bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> This picture is so pretty! Love how you captured the caviar texture!


Awwwwww thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag
> View attachment 5031913


So pretty!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag
> View attachment 5031913


Looks nicer IRL than on the website.   I so wish we could see real mod shots rather than staged photos before we buy...


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Looks nicer IRL than on the website.   I so wish we could see real mod shots rather than staged photos before we buy...


Thanks! Me too.


IntheOcean said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Me too.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Molten tote on the way, not sure if you saw my post about it. Same leather as yours, quite excited to receive it!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I have the Molten tote on the way, not sure if you saw my post about it. Same leather as yours, quite excited to receive it!


No, I didn't see it! But I've been out of commission lately. I'll go check it out. Sounds wonderful from the name. I always forget how soft this leather is until I stick my hand in the dustbag and go, wow.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> No, I didn't see it! But I've been out of commission lately. I'll go check it out. Sounds wonderful from the name. I always forget how soft this leather is until I stick my hand in the dustbag and go, wow.


Oh nothing to check out yet, I just mentioned that I broke down and bought it.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Oh nothing to check out yet, I just mentioned that I broke down and bought it.


Oh, okay. Yeah, that's happened to me many times. You'd think I would just learn from the past and buy the bag without going through the whole will-I-or-won't-I process.


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, okay. Yeah, that's happened to me many times. You'd think I would just learn from the past and buy the bag without going through the whole will-I-or-won't-I process.


I talked myself into a Givenchy Nightingale as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> I talked myself into a Givenchy Nightingale as well.


Oops! You're on a role!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag
> View attachment 5031913


How do you like it?


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> How do you like it?


Love it. It almost wears like a Bal City. I actually bought it preloved so the person before me broke it in. The leather is super soft and squishy. Although I just compared it to my relatively new Caiman. The leather on the Caiman is softer in comparison.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Love it. It almost wears like a Bal City. I actually bought it preloved so the person before me broke it in. The leather is super soft and squishy. Although I just compared it to my relatively new Caiman. The leather on the Caiman is softer in comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5032094


It states on the DP site somewhere that bulle leather varies quite a bit and also changes as you use it. It will interesting to see that.I am still so jealous of your Caiman in that color.


----------



## Narnanz

Ahhh...I love seeing New Zealand Represent!

Reminds me...I need to use my Mr Robin.


----------



## whateve

Kate Spade


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> It states on the DP site somewhere that bulle leather varies quite a bit and also changes as you use it. It will interesting to see that.I am still so jealous of your Caiman in that color.


I have bag regret too. I wish my gator bag was in the green color but I dithered too much and it sold out. I'll let you know if I see a green Caiman for sale.

I was thinking the gator bag felt so soft and squishy, but then I took out my Caiman. Now the gator bag seems comparatively rough. Although it has aged well and it sounded like the previous owner used it quite a bit.


----------



## Molly0

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag
> View attachment 5031913


Wow that leather!  I’m drooling here!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I have bag regret too. I wish my gator bag was in the green color but I dithered too much and it sold out. I'll let you know if I see a green Caiman for sale.
> 
> I was thinking the gator bag felt so soft and squishy, but then I took out my Caiman. Now the gator bag seems comparatively rough. Although it has aged well and it sounded like the previous owner used it quite a bit.


Thanks but I will keep my black one and drool over yours, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies Octo tote...


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Deadly Ponies Gator bag
> View attachment 5031913


Love the texture on that bag!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Time yo take out the spring and summer purse LV damier


----------



## Sunshine mama

Circle bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Bianca bag by Brandon Blackwood.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Bianca bag by Brandon Blackwood.
> 
> View attachment 5033073


That’s very pretty!  Is it satin?


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> That’s very pretty!  Is it satin?



Thank you!    Nylon. Durable and super lightweight.


----------



## Molly0

Me & my vintage


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Me & my vintage
> View attachment 5033100



Love that strawberry charm! Cute splash of color on your black bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bianca bag by Brandon Blackwood.
> 
> View attachment 5033073



Love your special bag  — so pretty and low maintenance!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love your special bag  — so pretty and low maintenance!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> View attachment 5032191
> 
> Kate Spade


That color  !!!!!! Love it.


----------



## afroken

BV Veneta in shadow


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kurt Geiger mini Kensington.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bianca bag by Brandon Blackwood.
> 
> View attachment 5033073


Love LOVE this shape and color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Me & my vintage
> View attachment 5033100


I NEED this strawberry!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love LOVE this shape and color!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Circle bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032983


Such a pretty bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Such a pretty bag


Thank you.  I really love this Circle.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I NEED this strawberry!!!


It’s old!  Maybe more than 10 years.


----------



## Venessa84

southernbelle43 said:


> You look so cute!!



Thank you southernbelle43...I did actually feel cute this weekend.


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> That color  !!!!!! Love it.


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Read on a well known auction page: "Brand bags demand is the new Rolex demand"


----------



## Venessa84

My Kelly accompanied me while I got my covid vaccine


----------



## JenJBS

My Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.


----------



## Narnanz

A cheapie  today..Boston and Bailey pu leather hobo.


----------



## samfalstaff

Needed to go crossbody today so took my Bal Velo in Pearly Bronze


----------



## Dmurphy1

samfalstaff said:


> Needed to go crossbody today so took my Bal Velo in Pearly Bronze
> View attachment 5035249


What a beauty !!!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty !!!


There's one on FP...


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> My Kelly accompanied me while I got my covid vaccine
> 
> View attachment 5035183


Congratulations on your vaccine! What a great bag to bring with you—sooo pretty.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5035186


I love this bag.  It is so sweet.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> There's one on FP...


Oh No!  I just bought two bags but this one has been on my search list for a while.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh No!  I just bought two bags but this one has been on my search list for a while.


That happens to me too...it has some wear though.


----------



## Molly0

I’m going to use this giant smooshie Cole Haan.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to use this giant smooshie Cole Haan.
> View attachment 5035410


That's nice! It's an underrated brand.


----------



## LilOshawott

Took my Neonoe to the mall and got her a new scarf


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love this bag.  It is so sweet.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> That happens to me too...it has some wear though.


thanks--good to know there is wear. I need restraint!


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> I’m going to use this giant smooshie Cole Haan.
> View attachment 5035410


Lovely handles on this one, and the shape is really nice as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> My Kelly accompanied me while I got my covid vaccine
> 
> View attachment 5035183


Lucky x 2!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5035186


This bag is soooo darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is soooo darn cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035601



 Adorable!  Love how it looks with the twilly tied on as a scarf!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Adorable!  Love how it looks with the twilly tied on as a scarf!


Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## muchstuff

On the road and out for a greasy spoon breakfast.


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> On the road and out for a greasy spoon breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5035851


You've chosen a handsome travel companion!


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> You've chosen a handsome travel companion!


Thanks, she holds a ton too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5035751


So cute!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> On the road and out for a greasy spoon breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5035851



Gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty !!!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, a little big for day to day (I think)  but great for travel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Red 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Anya today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anya today.


So pretty and cheerful!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> On the road and out for a greasy spoon breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5035851



Greasy spoon breakfasts are the best kind


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Greasy spoon breakfasts are the best kind


The only time I get those shredded hash browns.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> The only time I get those shredded hash browns.


Really, the only way to eat hash browns are the shredded greasy ones from diners or McDonald’s


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> So pretty and cheerful!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anya today.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035601


When I look at this I swear that I can smell that pretty rose!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


>


Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Chanel Trendy WOC


----------



## mrs moulds

Chanel Trendy WOC


----------



## maggiesze1

I used my bunny Irregular choice bag today! Just loving the colors! Perfect for Spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle for bookstore, post office and grocery shopping.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> I used my bunny Irregular choice bag today! Just loving the colors! Perfect for Spring!
> View attachment 5036292


I'm totally jelly!!!!
Such a cute bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036573
> 
> Miss Pickle for bookstore, post office and grocery shopping.


Such a beautiful shade of green!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036573
> 
> Miss Pickle for bookstore, post office and grocery shopping.



This is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My basket bag holding a very appropriate rose!!!


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036573
> 
> Miss Pickle for bookstore, post office and grocery shopping.


What a pretty Lexi! You made me want to take out my Lexi for the weekend too 

Here’s the bag I’m wearing for the weekend: Lexi in black polished buffalo


----------



## MooMooVT

Iamminda said:


> Really, the only way to eat hash browns are the shredded greasy ones from diners or McDonald’s


Correct. So delicious


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm totally jelly!!!!
> Such a cute bag.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My basket bag holding a very appropriate rose!!!
> View attachment 5036832



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 5036985


Love this color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 5036985


OMG!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

My new-to-me Ferragamo Sophia! She arrived today. Gorgeous leather.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036573
> 
> Miss Pickle for bookstore, post office and grocery shopping.


Miss Pickle is gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My basket bag holding a very appropriate rose!!!
> View attachment 5036832


what a whimsical photo! and such a unique bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, with Coach DNKY chain strap in dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 5036985


WOW   I love the bag with the gunmetal chain.


----------



## Kimbashop

I've posted this bag pic in other threads but this is a new-to-me bag that I am really enjoying; she arrived last night and I'm taking her out today for a spin to the grocery store and a social distance bday party later. Farragamo Sofia satchel:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> what a whimsical photo! and such a unique bag.


Thank you! I'm really loving it.


Kimbashop said:


> I've posted this bag pic in other threads but this is a new-to-me bag that I am really enjoying; she arrived last night and I'm taking her out today for a spin to the grocery store and a social distance bday party later. Farragamo Sofia satchel:
> View attachment 5037037


Have a wonderful outing with your gorgeous new bag!!!


----------



## misstrine85

My Bal Velo two days ago (
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
my birthday) out and about with my son in his stroller ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> My Bal Velo two days ago (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037079
> View attachment 5037080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my birthday) out and about with my son in his stroller ❤


Lovely! Is this in Cambridge, Ma?


----------



## misstrine85

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! Is this in Cambridge, Ma?


Thank you. It is Copenhagen


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I've posted this bag pic in other threads but this is a new-to-me bag that I am really enjoying; she arrived last night and I'm taking her out today for a spin to the grocery store and a social distance bday party later. Farragamo Sofia satchel:
> View attachment 5037037



Such a great looking bag — looks elegant and carefree at the same time!  Love the pebbly leather!!!


----------



## missconvy

Saw this little cutie in the little girls’ section at target and couldn’t resist.


----------



## misstrine85

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely! Is this in Cambridge, Ma?


What made you think Cambridge? ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Such a great looking bag — looks elegant and carefree at the same time!  Love the pebbly leather!!!


thank you, Minda! It is really well-designed.


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Love this color!!


Thank you!   



Sunshine mama said:


> OMG!!! So pretty!!!


Thank you!   



Kimbashop said:


> WOW   I love the bag with the gunmetal chain.


Thank you!   I'd never have thought of pairing the strap from one brand with the bag from another brand if I hadn't seen it done here on TPF. And having a crossbody strap the right length makes this adorable bag so much more enjoyable to use!


----------



## muchstuff

Still need to get this one in black...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Still need to get this one in black...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037340


Beautiful color and style. How long have you had this one?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful color and style. How long have you had this one?


About a year. I really love it and will definitely get it in black as well. I seem to have one on my watch list most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Saw this little cutie in the little girls’ section at target and couldn’t resist.


I love Target finds!!!
Your bag is really cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This MC bag today.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Target finds!!!
> Your bag is really cute!


I *might* have thought of you when I saw it. So small hahaha.


----------



## missconvy

Grocery run


----------



## shelleydp

My mini peekaboo this warm day in Arizona❤☀


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This MC bag today.  Have a great Sunday!
> View attachment 5037795


What a lovely Marc Cross. Wow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> What a lovely Marc Cross. Wow.


Thank you Kimbashop.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful shade of green!!!





Iamminda said:


> This is such a beautiful color!


Thank you so much!  


afroken said:


> What a pretty Lexi! You made me want to take out my Lexi for the weekend too
> 
> Here’s the bag I’m wearing for the weekend: Lexi in black polished buffalo
> 
> View attachment 5036840


Thank you! I am very happy that ai have inspired you to take your Lexy out. She is beautiful.   


Kimbashop said:


> My new-to-me Ferragamo Sophia! She arrived today. Gorgeous leather.
> 
> Miss Pickle is gorgeous.


Thank you! 


misstrine85 said:


> What made you think Cambridge? ❤


I thought it might be Germany. We have similar houses here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> What made you think Cambridge? ❤


Your pictures look very similar to some of the university housings in Cambridge.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Selene Midi in Midnight Blue Tuscania leather. Customized with different straps and very light backing for some slight structure. Took photos inside and  cinched, in bright light, close up and inside uncinched.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. Happy Monday everyone.
> View attachment 5038713



The leather looks so yummy! Lovely color as well


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> The leather looks so yummy! Lovely color as well


Awww thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5038917


Love this!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Massaccesi Selene Midi in Midnight Blue Tuscania leather. Customized with different straps and very light backing for some slight structure. Took photos inside and  cinched, in bright light, close up and inside uncinched.
> View attachment 5038734


Which one would you say most accurately shows the color?


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Which one would you say most accurately shows the color?


The darker one but it is slightly less vivid in real life. TotinScience’s posts in the Massaccesi thread show  the color inside and outside much better than my photos do which is strange because I think she has the same iPhone as I do to take photos with?


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> The darker one but it is slightly less vivid in real life. TotinScience’s posts in the Massaccesi thread show  the color inside and outside much better than my photos do which is strange because I think she has the same iPhone as I do to take photos with?


Ah, okay. It looked a little more gray than I was expecting in the second and third photos, but the first and last ones are beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Ah, okay. It looked a little more gray than I was expecting in the second and third photos, but the first and last ones are beautiful!


It is only grayish looking in full sun and we never want our bags in full sun, right!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> It is only grayish looking in full sun and we never want our bags in full sun, right!


No, never!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Your pictures look very similar to some of the university housings in Cambridge.


I used to live in Cambridge, MA. I actually thought the same thing.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Ah, okay. It looked a little more gray than I was expecting in the second and third photos, but the first and last ones are beautiful!


The color is quite saturated, but there is something about Tuscania that makes it look grayish and lighter in certain conditions, like full sun.


----------



## Molly0

She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268


Good luck with your new job...You are going to ROCK !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268



Congratulations on your new job!      Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Coach Circle bag again.  Plus a banana for a little more fun factor.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268





Narnanz said:


> Good luck with your new job...You are going to ROCK !!!


 
What she said!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new job!      Beautiful bag!


+1!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268


Love this bag!!!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This Coach Circle bag again.  Plus a banana for a little more fun factor.
> View attachment 5039441


I love the bag! And "orange" you glad the banana charm goes so well with it?


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Good luck with your new job...You are going to ROCK !!!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new job!      Beautiful bag!





RuedeNesle said:


> What she said!





Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!!!
> Congrats!!!!


Thankyou!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Okay so I went a little nutty and took a big plunge on a brand new purse that was missing its strap. I may have overpaid but it is hard to find this bag anywhere. I was able to locate a strap on posh Mark from someone who took it from their bag. It is a brand new strap but they bought a novelty strap and didn’t use the strap their bag came with so I bought it off of them. I’m not sure what bag this bag strap came from, but I like how the grommets have flowers. It kind of goes with the whole theme of the bag. It is a lot shorter than the Marleigh strap but it’s such a wide bag that going crossbody is a little uncomfortable maybe. This strap allows it to be carried on one shoulder and bag is sort of at the hip What do you think?


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268


Good luck with your new job!


----------



## Molly0

Kimbashop said:


> Good luck with your new job!


Thankyou!  I always thought I would be retiring at 65, but here I am starting a new job. hahaha!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!



+2 @Molly0


----------



## samfalstaff

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Okay so I went a little nutty and took a big plunge on a brand new purse that was missing its strap. I may have overpaid but it is hard to find this bag anywhere. I was able to locate a strap on posh Mark from someone who took it from their bag. It is a brand new strap but they bought a novelty strap and didn’t use the strap their bag came with so I bought it off of them. I’m not sure what bag this bag strap came from, but I like how the grommets have flowers. It kind of goes with the whole theme of the bag. It is a lot shorter than the Marleigh strap but it’s such a wide bag that going crossbody is a little uncomfortable maybe. This strap allows it to be carried on one shoulder and bag is sort of at the hip What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5039533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039536


I think it goes perfectly well with it!


----------



## Narnanz

Im still having trouble loading photos from my phone so I thought I would try this.


----------



## afroken

The Row Wander for today


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Everyday tote...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## whateve

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Okay so I went a little nutty and took a big plunge on a brand new purse that was missing its strap. I may have overpaid but it is hard to find this bag anywhere. I was able to locate a strap on posh Mark from someone who took it from their bag. It is a brand new strap but they bought a novelty strap and didn’t use the strap their bag came with so I bought it off of them. I’m not sure what bag this bag strap came from, but I like how the grommets have flowers. It kind of goes with the whole theme of the bag. It is a lot shorter than the Marleigh strap but it’s such a wide bag that going crossbody is a little uncomfortable maybe. This strap allows it to be carried on one shoulder and bag is sort of at the hip What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5039533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039536


The strap is perfect! Congratulations on finding both the purse and the strap.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. Happy Monday everyone.
> View attachment 5038713


Who makes this yummy squishy looking bag?


----------



## afroken

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5040250


This is a stunning Bal  What’s the name of the colour?


----------



## skyqueen

Mellibelli1022 said:


> Okay so I went a little nutty and took a big plunge on a brand new purse that was missing its strap. I may have overpaid but it is hard to find this bag anywhere. I was able to locate a strap on posh Mark from someone who took it from their bag. It is a brand new strap but they bought a novelty strap and didn’t use the strap their bag came with so I bought it off of them. I’m not sure what bag this bag strap came from, but I like how the grommets have flowers. It kind of goes with the whole theme of the bag. It is a lot shorter than the Marleigh strap but it’s such a wide bag that going crossbody is a little uncomfortable maybe. This strap allows it to be carried on one shoulder and bag is sort of at the hip What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5039533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039536


Just perfect...looks like the strap was made for the bag. Love it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## BagLadyT

Off to Target a la curbside with my Alma BB.


----------



## Kimbashop

My newest acquisition: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My newest acquisition: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> View attachment 5040823


Beautiful!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Thank you! here she is with her slightly less-wide sister. They make a pretty pair:


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! here she is with her slightly less-wide sister. They make a pretty pair:
> View attachment 5041022



Two gorgeous sisters — the colors are just lovely


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! here she is with her slightly less-wide sister. They make a pretty pair:
> View attachment 5041022


Very pretty, you're all set for Christmas with these colours!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Two gorgeous sisters — the colors are just lovely


Thanks -- they really are. The patent croc is SO pretty in the sunlight. 



muchstuff said:


> Very pretty, you're all set for Christmas with these colours!



I thought the same thing  

They are both such fun bags in small but usable sizes. Never thought I would do structure or gold HW, but show me the right bag and I'll change my mind!


----------



## BagLadyT

Kimbashop said:


> My newest acquisition: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> View attachment 5040823



I really love this color and the texture combo. And yes, I do believe bags dream of being held!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! here she is with her slightly less-wide sister. They make a pretty pair:
> View attachment 5041022


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.     

View attachment 5041080


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> My newest acquisition: Aspinal of London Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> View attachment 5040823



Gorgeous! That patent croc in sunlight is exceptional!  Congratulations!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5041080



This gorgeous background really compliments your beautiful Bbag so well


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This gorgeous background really compliments your beautiful Bbag so well



Thank you, Minda!    It's a blanket draped from the coffee table onto the floor.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous! That patent croc in sunlight is exceptional!  Congratulations!


I have you to thank for getting me interested in this brand! Exceptional quality and designs. I'm interested in a Pandora now, too! I can't wait to take them out with me in post-pandemic times.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I have you to thank for getting me interested in this brand! Exceptional quality and designs. I'm interested in a Pandora now, too! I can't wait to take them out with me in post-pandemic times.



You're very welcome!   I love my Pandora.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

afroken said:


> This is a stunning Bal  What’s the name of the colour?


It's Rouge Brique


----------



## maris.crane

Coach Cassie in Pine


----------



## dignatius

New-to-me Proenza Schouler PS1 in Fleur de Lys.   Loved carrying the PS1 design in its heyday and it's just as interesting and practical in 2021


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Nora crossbody.


----------



## southernbelle43

One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.
> View attachment 5041777


The leather looks amazing!


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.
> View attachment 5041777


How does the leather compare to Massaccesi Verona?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora crossbody.
> View attachment 5041728



Your Nora looks so beautiful in the sun (love the added handle) — and I love the watermelon coin purse .  Your pictures are always so perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your Nora looks so beautiful in the sun (love the added handle) — and I love the watermelon coin purse .  Your pictures are always so perfect!


Thank you IM!  I love this little cutie.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> How does the leather compare to Massaccesi Verona?


Totally different. Full thickness,  veggie tanned buffalo. Very thick, but surprisingly soft and flexible. It is unlined. A unique leather perfectly suited to this style bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's Ina Mini in Orchid.        In lower light the purple shows, in bright sunshine the pink shows. A chameleon color.


----------



## BagLadyT

dignatius said:


> New-to-me Proenza Schouler PS1 in Fleur de Lys.   Loved carrying the PS1 design in its heyday and it's just as interesting and practical in 2021
> 
> View attachment 5041715



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Venessa84

LV twist for opening day


----------



## samfalstaff

Needed a non-logo waterproof crossbody for today: Rothys bag


----------



## Molly0

So amazing!


southernbelle43 said:


> One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.
> View attachment 5041777





Sunshine mama said:


> The leather looks amazing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> LV twist for opening day
> 
> View attachment 5042209


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Needed a non-logo waterproof crossbody for today: Rothys bag
> View attachment 5042364


Nice bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's hip to be almost square.
So I'm almost hip. 
Have a great Friday/weekend everyone.


----------



## mariliz11

Business meetings day today with the Chloe Faye day bag. Perfect work bag!


----------



## BagLadyT

southernbelle43 said:


> One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.
> View attachment 5041777



Nothing like a no frills bag that you can dump everything in. I love my mini bags but after awhile it gets annoying having to downsize your essentials to a key, a lip balm and one breath mint. Lol


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> It's hip to be almost square.
> So I'm almost hip.
> Have a great Friday/weekend everyone.
> View attachment 5042631


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> It's hip to be almost square.
> So I'm almost hip.
> Have a great Friday/weekend everyone.
> View attachment 5042631



You’re hip and then some friend! Love this style, what year is she??


----------



## southernbelle43

BagLadyT said:


> Nothing like a no frills bag that you can dump everything in. I love my mini bags but after awhile it gets annoying having to downsize your essentials to a key, a lip balm and one breath mint. Lol


I cannot do the mini bag thing. This Mansur Gavreil clutch is as small as I can go.  It holds everything I carry every day. To be honest, it is not "small' at all.  I have this thought that I can get stuck on the highway, called to the hospital, whatever and  would need way more than a mini bag holds!


----------



## n4n6906

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot do the mini bag thing. This Mansur Gavreil clutch is as small as I can go.  It holds everything I carry every day. To be honest, it is not "small' at all.  I have this thought that I can get stuck on the highway, called to the hospital, whatever and  would need way more than a mini bag holds!
> View attachment 5042702


Love this! It’s been on my radar for a bit.


----------



## BagLadyT

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot do the mini bag thing. This Mansur Gavreil clutch is as small as I can go.  It holds everything I carry every day. To be honest, it is not "small' at all.  I have this thought that I can get stuck on the highway, called to the hospital, whatever and  would need way more than a mini bag holds!
> View attachment 5042702



Lovely clutch and what a unique sculpture in the background! Or is that a candle holder?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's hip to be almost square.
> So I'm almost hip.
> Have a great Friday/weekend everyone.
> View attachment 5042631


When you're carrying a beautiful bag like this you are so hip! 

You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> You’re hip and then some friend! Love this style, what year is she??


Thank you.  Between 1996-1997


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> When you're carrying a beautiful bag like this you are so hip!
> 
> You have a great weekend too!


Awww thank you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagLadyT said:


> Lovely clutch and what a unique sculpture in the background! Or is that a candle holder?



Thank you.  It is a lamp that I bought at a Rotary Club silent auction specifically to go on this table by the window. After buying it, I discovered there is no outlet, so it sits there as a pretty ornament.


----------



## southernbelle43

n4n6906 said:


> Love this! It’s been on my radar for a bit.


I have two and truly enjoy carrying them. They are big enough to hold a LOT but not so big that they look ridiculous. I found both at Fashionphile for good prices. One was brand new and marked $150 less than retail.


----------



## missconvy

At work today


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Nice bag!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach oxblood bandit today. Been on the search for this bag for a while and thanks to a lovely TPF member I finally found her.


----------



## misstrine85

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot do the mini bag thing. This Mansur Gavreil clutch is as small as I can go.  It holds everything I carry every day. To be honest, it is not "small' at all.  I have this thought that I can get stuck on the highway, called to the hospital, whatever and  would need way more than a mini bag holds!
> View attachment 5042702


I feel the same way. I also carry a lot everyday. Also more than I should, but it makes me feel good.


----------



## JenJBS

For a day of running around outside I carried a silly, lightweight bag.


----------



## Venessa84

RuedeNesle said:


>



I knew you would love this!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> I knew you would love this!


 It's like you "RED" my mind!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> For a day of running around outside I carried a silly, lightweight bag.
> 
> View attachment 5043239


Love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

misstrine85 said:


> I feel the same way. I also carry a lot everyday. Also more than I should, but it makes me feel good.


I hear that!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just can't quit my new massaccesi Astra!


----------



## Fancyfree

I wish I were better at rotating my bags . I admire all you who do.

Please tell me, how do you organize your essentials overnight / between outings 

Do you 
- move them directly from yesterday's bag to the bag of today?
or 
- remove them from today's bag in the evening and store them _somewhere_ outside of bag until tomorrow (when you choose tomorrow's bag)?

Or do you have a different system I have not thought of?


----------



## TotinScience

a morning me time with the dog, some coffee, and a 1Atelier hobo!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> a morning me time with the dog, some coffee, and a 1Atelier hobo!
> View attachment 5043669


Love the look of this hobo. 
1Atelier do not show the interior of the bags on their website... Would you


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I wish I were better at rotating my bags . I admire all you who do.
> 
> Please tell me, how do you organize your essentials overnight / between outings
> 
> Do you
> - move them directly from yesterday's bag to the bag of today?
> or
> - remove them from today's bag in the evening and store them _somewhere_ outside of bag until tomorrow (when you choose tomorrow's bag)?
> 
> Or do you have a different system I have not thought of?


I use pouches and when I decide to change my bag (I change so much and I never know when I’ll change next!), I just transfer the pouches from my old bag to my new bag. The only time that may require some adjustments of contents that I bring is when I’m changing from a mid sized bag to a small one, in which I just leave my extra stuff on a tray, so all my default contents are always in one place. Hope this makes sense


----------



## afroken

For the weekend


----------



## mariliz11

afroken said:


> I use pouches and when I decide to change my bag (I change so much and I never know when I’ll change next!), I just transfer the pouches from my old bag to my new bag. The only time that may require some adjustments of contents that I bring is when I’m changing from a mid sized bag to a small one, in which I just leave my extra stuff on a tray, so all my default contents are always in one place. Hope this makes sense


Same!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Love the look of this hobo.
> 1Atelier do not show the interior of the bags on their website... Would you


If you’ve ever had a Bottega Veneta bag, it is a very similarly colored suede (this is fawn, they have other colors) and a MM-esque zipper pocket, 2 slip pockets, and a key fob


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> If you’ve ever had a Bottega Veneta bag, it is a very similarly colored suede (this is fawn, they have other colors) and a MM-esque zipper pocket, 2 slip pockets, and a key fob
> View attachment 5043789


Thank you, @TotinScience 
Interesting, - I have never had suede lining!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @TotinScience
> Interesting, - I have never had suede lining!


It is very pleasant to the touch, but I feel like it is a dirt/stain magnet lol.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5043735



    Bag Twin!


----------



## Sarah03

My cute Tory Burch crossbody with a Coach mask


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I wish I were better at rotating my bags . I admire all you who do.
> 
> Please tell me, how do you organize your essentials overnight / between outings
> 
> Do you
> - move them directly from yesterday's bag to the bag of today?
> or
> - remove them from today's bag in the evening and store them _somewhere_ outside of bag until tomorrow (when you choose tomorrow's bag)?
> 
> Or do you have a different system I have not thought of?


Pouches! I use pouches a lot. I carry around a lot fewer than I used to. These days, I have a "covid" pouch (mask, hand sanitizer, gloves, drinking straw during my more paranoid moments), and a catchall pouch that carries a lipstick comb, moisturizer extra credit cards, bobby pins, pens, receipts, car keys (it's a wide pouch designed to be a wristlet clutch, and has built-in cc slots). My phone doubles as a wallet because I have a folio in which the inside cover has 3 card slots. I keep my license and two credit cards in there. I can easily transfer these two pouches plus my wallet/phone into multiple handbags. 

In normal times and for work or a day out, I use a larger makeup pouch, wallet, small tech pouch (cables and chargers), key case (for work, I have to carry a few different keys), a pencil/pen case with a small notebook) and my phone. Pouches make bag changes so much easier, and they help keep my stuff organized in bags that don't have compartments. I get a little crazy if I can't find things that I need easily.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> If you’ve ever had a Bottega Veneta bag, it is a very similarly colored suede (this is fawn, they have other colors) and a MM-esque zipper pocket, 2 slip pockets, and a key fob
> View attachment 5043789


Thanks fo the inside shot! I have also been intrigued by them and I really wish they would have more photos on their site. That looks a lot like BV's suede interior. Love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5043735


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this small cosmetic pouch as a small clutch.
It's so smooshy,  even though it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5043735


So lovely and amazing color!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Rambler in Mahogany accompanied by Prene X bag in red.


----------



## southernbelle43

Arayla Harlow hobo bag in espresso butter leather.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Massaccesi


----------



## n4n6906

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044397
> View attachment 5044399
> 
> 
> Massaccesi


I love your furbabies!!


----------



## BagLadyT

I’ll be heading out with Felicie to the Starbucks drive-thru.


----------



## BagLadyT

Narnanz said:


> Coach Rambler in Mahogany accompanied by Prene X bag in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044339



I love how bright the red is! Also, I’ve seen the movie to your book about ten times!


----------



## Narnanz

BagLadyT said:


> I love how bright the red is! Also, I’ve seen the movie to your book about ten times!


Same...I just love that movie and I try to read the book every year.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

n4n6906 said:


> I love your furbabies!!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Coach Rambler in Mahogany accompanied by Prene X bag in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044339


Red!  I love how you staged this picture!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Arayla Harlow hobo bag in espresso butter leather.
> 
> View attachment 5044343


Wow the leather on this one.


----------



## muchstuff

BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo.
> 
> View attachment 5044497


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!


Thanks, it's a shame they only made them for one season!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Fairfax & Favor raspberry suede tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044397
> View attachment 5044399
> 
> 
> Massaccesi


Wowowowow! Love your baby!!!!
Nice bag too.
And that charm! Oh yeah!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> For a day of running around outside I carried a silly, lightweight bag.
> 
> View attachment 5043239


That’s great! I probably would have bought that one too. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My cute Tory Burch crossbody with a Coach mask


So cute! Is that the Kira phone crossbody?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Happy Easter! Time to take this originals from Coach bag out for a spin! ❤️


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m carrying my Michael Kors Manhatttan today


----------



## muchstuff

The Row Sling bag...


----------



## Mimmy

Tuscany Leather belt bag. Inexpensive brand, handmade in Italy.

I realize that belt bags can be polarizing
but I find them fun and easy to carry. I don’t wear mine on my waist area but usually slung across my chest.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Prada Nylon


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5043735


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Happy Easter!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I use pouches and when I decide to change my bag (I change so much and I never know when I’ll change next!), I just transfer the pouches from my old bag to my new bag. The only time that may require some adjustments of contents that I bring is when I’m changing from a mid sized bag to a small one, in which I just leave my extra stuff on a tray, so all my default contents are always in one place. Hope this makes sense





Kimbashop said:


> Pouches! I use pouches a lot. I carry around a lot fewer than I used to. These days, I have a "covid" pouch (mask, hand sanitizer, gloves, drinking straw during my more paranoid moments), and a catchall pouch that carries a lipstick comb, moisturizer extra credit cards, bobby pins, pens, receipts, car keys (it's a wide pouch designed to be a wristlet clutch, and has built-in cc slots). My phone doubles as a wallet because I have a folio in which the inside cover has 3 card slots. I keep my license and two credit cards in there. I can easily transfer these two pouches plus my wallet/phone into multiple handbags.
> 
> In normal times and for work or a day out, I use a larger makeup pouch, wallet, small tech pouch (cables and chargers), key case (for work, I have to carry a few different keys), a pencil/pen case with a small notebook) and my phone. Pouches make bag changes so much easier, and they help keep my stuff organized in bags that don't have compartments. I get a little crazy if I can't find things that I need easily.


I use pouches, too. My mistake is that I tend to just grap the bag that I last used, where the pouches already are.

I think I need to find a spot to place my pouches each evening, so that I next day have to make a concious choice which bag to wear


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I use pouches, too. My mistake is that I tend to just grap the bag that I last used, where the pouches already are.
> 
> I think I need to find a spot to place my pouches each evening, so that I next day have to make a concious choice which bag to wear


For me, if I haven’t decided what bag I’ll be using the next day (believe me, this is a dilemma all the time ), I just place all my pouches in a tray. The next day, I’ll just transfer all the contents from the tray to my new bag. I get happy every time I change a bag, small joys in life


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today my Hereu Colmado basket bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today my Hereu Colmado basket bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045812



Such a cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Ferregamo Sofia.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Ferregamo Sofia.
> View attachment 5046012


Beautiful! I had my eye on a Gancini hobo but someone snapped it up. Thanks for giving me one more brand to obsess over.


----------



## 880

muchstuff said:


> BV intrecciato cervo baseball hobo.
> 
> View attachment 5044497


I love this bag! Wow!


----------



## muchstuff

880 said:


> I love this bag! Wow!


Thanks, I've passed it on to a friend who has a very decent collection of baseball hobos!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful! I had my eye on a Gancini hobo but someone snapped it up. Thanks for giving me one more brand to obsess over.


Cheers!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga Everyday tote...


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.


----------



## foxgal

Kimbashop said:


> Ferregamo Sofia.
> View attachment 5046012



I absolutely love the Sofia. So classy, yet wearable. Wish Ferragamo was still making it


----------



## foxgal

Very casual for a quick walk to the store with my YSL toy Loulou.  Sorry... I should have zeroed closer in on the bag, but couldn’t crop out my pupper!


----------



## Venessa84

Night before Easter and Easter Day pics




Medium Lady Dior in red




Hermes Kelly 25 in Rose Pourpre


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag in lovely violet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087


This is adorable and love that you have flowers in the background! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Very casual for a quick walk to the store with my YSL toy Loulou.  Sorry... I should have zeroed closer in on the bag, but couldn’t crop out my pupper!
> 
> View attachment 5046095


You def can’t crop out your cute pup!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087



This pic is extraordinary!      And, of course, I love that lovely Blush color!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Very casual for a quick walk to the store with my YSL toy Loulou.  Sorry... I should have zeroed closer in on the bag, but couldn’t crop out my pupper!
> 
> View attachment 5046095



Pupper is adorable!   Name?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much BBG 



BeachBagGal said:


> This is adorable and love that you have flowers in the background! ❤




Thank you Jen . I love the color of your Percy bag — you really have many beautiful purple bags .



JenJBS said:


> This pic is extraordinary!      And, of course, I love that lovely Blush color!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087


That's a lovely bag, and it looks like it grew in that flower garden!


----------



## Kimbashop

foxgal said:


> Very casual for a quick walk to the store with my YSL toy Loulou.  Sorry... I should have zeroed closer in on the bag, but couldn’t crop out my pupper!
> 
> View attachment 5046095


cute bag and pup! and I agree about the Sofia.


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Night before Easter and Easter Day pics
> 
> View attachment 5046098
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in red
> 
> View attachment 5046099
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 25 in Rose Pourpre





JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag in lovely violet.
> 
> View attachment 5046108



Such stunning purple Easter bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such stunning purple Easter bags!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you Jen . I love the color of your Percy bag — you really have many beautiful purple bags .



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> That's a lovely bag, and it looks like it grew in that flower garden!



Thanks for the sweet compliment K


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087


OMGolly IM! I love it soooo much! I was thinking about adding a pink one for awhile, but you know how it is.  I feel like I have too many pink bags.  I just got another pink bag too.()

I'm so glad you got it NWT!!! Don't you find it quite roomy and lightweight?
Plus it has a thinner profile than most other crossbody  bags.

And the picture is gorgeous too.
Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087


It took me a few minutes to finish reading your post because I got fixated on the words, "Krispy Kreme", then I mapped Krispy Kreme to see if there was one open near me. (Not.  ) But I finally finished reading your post and saw your beautiful bag!  (Is it just me or does your bag look like a donut with pink frosting?  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Night before Easter and Easter Day pics
> 
> View attachment 5046098
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in red
> 
> View attachment 5046099
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 25 in Rose Pourpre



Lady Dior! 


My favorite red bag!  

I love your Easter bag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> It took me a few minutes to finish reading your post because I got fixated on the words, "Krispy Kreme", then I mapped Krispy Kreme to see if there was one open near me. (Not.  ) But I finally finished reading your post and saw your beautiful bag!  (Is it just me or does your bag look like a donut with pink frosting?  )


Hahaha! I was fixated on those words(I won't repeat Krispy Kreme here) too!


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> Pupper is adorable!   Name?



Aww, thank you! Her name is Coco and we found her in Baja. Meximutts are the best dogs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB Denim Rouge today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB Denim Rouge today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046755


Your pictures are always so well thought out and beautiful! Your bags are beautiful too!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you SSSSM .  I was considering this MG bag among other round bags but after I saw yours, that was the deciding factor.   I actually thought the bag is smaller (but cuter) than expected.  I can maybe fit more in my Nora?  I can’t wait to see your new pink bag — I am all about pink these days.  I  your Alma BB — just love this pretty red denim color so much, and the cute BTP charm just sends it over the top for me in the best way .



Sunshine mama said:


> OMGolly IM! I love it soooo much! I was thinking about adding a pink one for awhile, but you know how it is.  I feel like I have too many pink bags.  I just got another pink bag too.()
> 
> I'm so glad you got it NWT!!! Don't you find it quite roomy and lightweight?
> Plus it has a thinner profile than most other crossbody  bags.
> 
> And the picture is gorgeous too.
> Congrats!




Thanks so much RN . Your post cracked me up because I can totally imagine you planning a trip to K Kreme . And leave it to you, my fellow food-loving friend , to see my bag as a pink donut — I see it now.  BTW, I posted what I got at K Kreme on the Food thread.  Have we mentioned we are glad you are back from your break?



RuedeNesle said:


> It took me a few minutes to finish reading your post because I got fixated on the words, "Krispy Kreme", then I mapped Krispy Kreme to see if there was one open near me. (Not.  ) But I finally finished reading your post and saw your beautiful bag!  (Is it just me or does your bag look like a donut with pink frosting?  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much RN . Your post cracked me up because I can totally imagine you planning a trip to K Kreme . And leave it to you, my fellow food-loving friend , to see my bag as a pink donut — I see it now. BTW, I posted what I got at K Kreme on the Food thread. Have we mentioned we are glad you are back from your break?


 As I was Googling it I was planning my order: "Two"  vanilla cream filled, and "two"  strawberry or raspberry filled. I haven't been in the Food thread for a while. Since I'm also a glutton for punishment I guess I'll go check out your post now.  

Thanks Minda!  It's good to be back!


----------



## afroken

Wearing this bag from Massaccesi. Love the distressing in the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

One of my favorite combinations
Bottega Veneta  / Off White


----------



## misstrine85




----------



## maris.crane

Chloé Paddington in Elephant. I think this was like 2008 when I bought it on vacation. Trying to do the shop my closet thing...


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## afroken




----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> View attachment 5047897


Gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## houseof999

My first LP


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5047771



This pic is exceptional!      Love the staging!  The contrast of light, smooth wood vs dark, textured leather!


----------



## samfalstaff

Traveling with Balenciaga 09 Chataigne G21 Weekender and Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Burgundy MAC


----------



## muchstuff

Still going through my closet to see what stays and what goes. Today’s bag is the iconic Spy...


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!!


With MM Minerva shoulder strap


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> My first LP
> View attachment 5047943
> 
> View attachment 5047948


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> My first LP
> View attachment 5047943
> 
> View attachment 5047948


wow, I'm in love, haha  Beautiful bag! May I ask the name of the brand?


samfalstaff said:


> Traveling with Balenciaga 09 Chataigne G21 Weekender and Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Burgundy MAC
> View attachment 5048336


Beautiful, both of them! 


muchstuff said:


> Still going through my closet to see what stays and what goes. Today’s bag is the iconic Spy...
> 
> View attachment 5048357


This bag seriously makes me want to buy a Spy... I never even liked Fendi bags! It's really pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> wow, I'm in love, haha  Beautiful bag! May I ask the name of the brand?
> Beautiful, both of them!
> 
> This bag seriously makes me want to buy a Spy... I never even liked Fendi bags! It's really pretty.


They have great leather!


----------



## Venessa84

Kimbashop said:


> Such stunning purple Easter bags!



Thank you Kim!! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Lady Dior!
> View attachment 5046619
> 
> My favorite red bag!
> 
> I love your Easter bag too!



Just checking in to make sure you’ve recovered...lol. Thank you!!


----------



## houseof999

@IntheOcean  Of course, it's Linea Pelle.


----------



## Ludmilla

JenJBS said:


> This pic is exceptional!      Love the staging!  The contrast of light, smooth wood vs dark, textured leather!


Thank you!  


samfalstaff said:


> Traveling with Balenciaga 09 Chataigne G21 Weekender and Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Burgundy MAC
> View attachment 5048336


These are great travel companions. I never travel this elegant!


----------



## IntheOcean

houseof999 said:


> @IntheOcean  Of course, it's Linea Pelle.


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048901


That's such a great look. Love the bag and the belt.


----------



## Kimbashop

This was yesterday's hand-carry for a special event:


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This was yesterday's hand-carry for a special event:
> View attachment 5048958
> View attachment 5048959



Congratulations!


----------



## BagLadyT

Going to pick up some curbside orders with my Mini Marmont. Getting pretty wild here and by wild, I mean my mask.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> This was yesterday's hand-carry for a special event:
> View attachment 5048958
> View attachment 5048959



Hurray for both K .  That leather is seriously delicious


----------



## houseof999

Coach Madison for rainy day.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> That's such a great look. Love the bag and the belt.


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey today.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Laurel Dasso Leathers


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! I can't wait to randomly hug strangers in the street.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Hurray for both K .  That leather is seriously delicious


Thank you! it helped to have a nice bag out for the occasion. I'm feeling the effects of #2 right now


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> View attachment 5049083


That is a breathtaking purple!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is a breathtaking purple!



Thank you!   Outdoor, indirect lighting really is the best to show off bag colors.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! it helped to have a nice bag out for the occasion. I'm feeling the effects of #2 right now


Hope you feel better soon! A nice bag helps! Hugs


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been using my Mona Lisa Nodini the past couple days......


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! it helped to have a nice bag out for the occasion. I'm feeling the effects of #2 right now



Sorry you aren't feeling well.   Hope the effects don't last long.


----------



## BagLadyT

Kimbashop said:


> This was yesterday's hand-carry for a special event:
> View attachment 5048958
> View attachment 5048959



I will be attending my second “special event,” tomorrow!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! it helped to have a nice bag out for the occasion. I'm feeling the effects of #2 right now



Hope you feel better soon K


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> View attachment 5049083



This color looks so amazing Jen!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Loving my new JW Hulme large legacy crossbody in saddle heritage leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color looks so amazing Jen!!!!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving my new JW Hulme large legacy crossbody in saddle heritage leather.
> View attachment 5049263



Such a lovely color!


----------



## Iamminda

It’s starting to feel like spring .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> It’s starting to feel like spring .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049303



That hot air balloon charm is adorable!     Happy Spring!


----------



## Narnanz

*

*


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That hot air balloon charm is adorable!     Happy Spring!



Thanks Jen .


----------



## BeachBagGal

samfalstaff said:


> Traveling with Balenciaga 09 Chataigne G21 Weekender and Rebecca Minkoff Glazed Burgundy MAC
> View attachment 5048336


Nice shot! They definitely look one with nature, in style.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> It’s starting to feel like spring .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049303


What a great spring choice!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice shot! They definitely look one with nature, in style.



+1


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! it helped to have a nice bag out for the occasion. I'm feeling the effects of #2 right now


Oh dear, I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Venessa84

Took my first golf lesson today so of course the golf bag came along


----------



## southernbelle82

JenJBS said:


> Such a lovely color!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle82 said:


> Loving my new JW Hulme large legacy crossbody in saddle heritage leather.
> View attachment 5049263


I love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Dooney today!


----------



## afroken

BV Nodini today! We are in lockdown so I’m pretty much just carrying this bag from my room to home office


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> This was yesterday's hand-carry for a special event:
> View attachment 5048958
> View attachment 5048959


Congratulations! I hope you feel better soon!
I just got back from getting my second shot. I was going to take a picture with my bag when I went to Target but completely forgot!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> Going to pick up some curbside orders with my Mini Marmont. Getting pretty wild here and by wild, I mean my mask.
> 
> View attachment 5049039





houseof999 said:


> Coach Madison for rainy day.
> View attachment 5049053







Two beautiful RED bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> *
> View attachment 5049449
> *


I love how you put something red in your pictures!  You black bag is beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s starting to feel like spring .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5049303


It really is starting to feel like Spring!  And you're carrying the perfect bag for the weather!   I love the charm also!


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> Congratulations! I hope you feel better soon!
> I just got back from getting my second shot. I was going to take a picture with my bag when I went to Target but completely forgot!


Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

muchstuff said:


> Congrats!


Thanks very much!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> Dooney today!
> View attachment 5049639



That leather looks amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey today.
> View attachment 5049083


You have the most beautiful purple bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .   I am loving this spring weather.




BeachBagGal said:


> What a great spring choice!






RuedeNesle said:


> It really is starting to feel like Spring!  And you're carrying the perfect bag for the weather!   I love the charm also!


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Dooney today!
> View attachment 5049639



This is beautiful   — I have always admired DB Florentine bags.


----------



## muchstuff

The Row Bindle 3...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the most beautiful purple bags!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Today was my Celine ‘big bag’ - love this for casual fabulous floppiness...


----------



## Ludmilla

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks amazing!





Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful   — I have always admired DB Florentine bags.


Thank you so much. She is a gift from a friend and one of most treasured bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Congratulations! I hope you feel better soon!
> I just got back from getting my second shot. I was going to take a picture with my bag when I went to Target but completely forgot!


Congrats! I had a couple of days of feeling feverish with aches and chills and feeling really tired. But overall not too bad.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Congrats! I had a couple of days of feeling feverish with aches and chills and feeling really tired. But overall not too bad.


Thanks! 
I'm happy you're feeling better and it wasn't too bad! So far so good for me, with the exception of a sore arm. And I'm tired. (Wait, that's normal.  )  I'm trying not to psych myself out thinking about how most people said day 2 was worse than day 1. Fingers crossed! Took a quick pic with the bag I carried. Dooney orange Nylon Smith bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> Today was my Celine ‘big bag’ - love this for casual fabulous floppiness...
> 
> View attachment 5050348


Fabulous bag indeed! Not usually a brown girl, but this color is stunning, IMO.


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> Fabulous bag indeed! Not usually a brown girl, but this color is stunning, IMO.



Thank you! I’m not usually into reddish browns, but for me it works perfectly for the style of this bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> Thank you! I’m not usually into reddish browns, but for me it works perfectly for the style of this bag.


Yes, exactly! I feel like, sometimes some colors would look especially nice on a certain bag. And Celine just does browns _really_ well.


----------



## Jereni

Speaking of browns - Proenza Schouler PS11 tiny in ‘biscotti’. I’m not _as _in love with the style of this bag anymore, but I have yet to find a more perfect camel than this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today. 
Another pink bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks!
> I'm happy you're feeling better and it wasn't too bad! So far so good for me, with the exception of a sore arm. And I'm tired. (Wait, that's normal.  )  I'm trying not to psych myself out thinking about how most people said day 2 was worse than day 1. Fingers crossed! Took a quick pic with the bag I carried. Dooney orange Nylon Smith bag.
> View attachment 5050564


Hope you do well today. For me, symptoms began a few hours after the shot. The day after the shot was worse, and the day after that felt a lot like it does when I break a fever—tired and headachy. Feeling much better today.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.
> Another pink bag.
> View attachment 5050825


Is this a new one? How chic and versatile! I am loving the new Prada styles.


----------



## JenJBS

Fun, smooshy camera bag for the grocery store run today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Is this a new one? How chic and versatile! I am loving the new Prada styles.


Thank you. I've had it for a little while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fun, smooshy camera bag for the grocery store run today.
> 
> View attachment 5051183


Amazing!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Fun, smooshy camera bag for the grocery store run today.
> 
> View attachment 5051183



This is so pretty and fun Jen .  I don’t remember this cutie at all — really love the purple and green colors.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty and fun Jen .  I don’t remember this cutie at all — really love the purple and green colors.



Thank you, Minda!   It's pretty new. I think I've only posted it maybe once, as rainbow bags are hard to photograph.


----------



## Narnanz

yesterday was Soko Charlie hobo with a Saben limited edition rainbow strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today.
> Another pink bag.
> View attachment 5050825



Such a pretty pink bag!      I love the play of shadow and light!


----------



## southernbelle82

Ludmilla said:


> I love this bag!


Thank you, I’m really enjoying her even though she’s a little higher in price than what I typically pay for Dooney or MK.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Fun, smooshy camera bag for the grocery store run today.
> 
> View attachment 5051183


This looks so pretty, much prettier than it looked on the website.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This looks so pretty, much prettier than it looked on the website.



Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

Taking out my Coach Georgie Kaffe Fassett saddle bag for the first time. Isn’t she lovely!

Also, I would like to announce I’ve been a member here since 2016 and yesterday was the first time I was in the PurseForum Roundup! I would like to thank the academy and all the little people that got me here. I will also need to beef up my security detail and please, no autographs...


----------



## samfalstaff

Today I'm carrying around a Rough and Tumble Brown Butter Leather Kirigami bag


----------



## muchstuff

Not strictly carrying as I've decided to send her back but she's a beauty...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Not strictly carrying as I've decided to send her back but she's a beauty...
> 
> View attachment 5051574


She is gorgeous! How come you're sending her back?


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> She is gorgeous! How come you're sending her back?


I ordered a croc and a non-croc and decided to keep the non-croc. It's a little smaller and I have two other moc croc bags coming.   Here's the keeper...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I ordered a croc and a non-croc and decided to keep the non-croc. It's a little smaller and I have two other moc croc bags coming.   Here's the keeper...
> 
> View attachment 5051576


The leather is fabulous, guess you're on a croc kick right now


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> The leather is fabulous, guess you're on a croc kick right now


Not sure why, it was a sudden craving.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I ordered a croc and a non-croc and decided to keep the non-croc. It's a little smaller and I have two other moc croc bags coming.   Here's the keeper...
> 
> View attachment 5051576


I think you made an excellent choice. Beautiful leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think you made an excellent choice. Beautiful leather.


Thanks, it’s the sugar goatskin.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Hope you do well today. For me, symptoms began a few hours after the shot. The day after the shot was worse, and the day after that felt a lot like it does when I break a fever—tired and headachy. Feeling much better today.


I'm so happy you're feeling much better!
It didn't go quite as well as I hoped but it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I was fine until I woke up yesterday morning (day 2) with chills, body aches, and headache.  I slept most of the morning wrapped in a blanket, hat and scarf, until later in the afternoon when I started to warm up and get better.  It's day 3 and I'm feeling much better, but I do plan to take it easy today.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you're feeling much better!
> It didn't go quite as well as I hoped but it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I was fine until I woke up yesterday morning (day 2) with chills, body aches, and headache.  I slept most of the morning wrapped in a blanket, hat and scarf, until later in the afternoon when I started to warm up and get better.  It's day 3 and I'm feeling much better, but I do plan to take it easy today.



Sorry you got so sick. Glad you're on the mend.


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my Bottega Veneta mini pouch to church today.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you're feeling much better!
> It didn't go quite as well as I hoped but it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I was fine until I woke up yesterday morning (day 2) with chills, body aches, and headache.  I slept most of the morning wrapped in a blanket, hat and scarf, until later in the afternoon when I started to warm up and get better.  It's day 3 and I'm feeling much better, but I do plan to take it easy today.


Glad you are feeling better. I also had a fever day 2. I got the Vaccine on Wednesday and it wasn't until Saturday where I felt back to my old self. Take care of yourself!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Coach Bay tote  

Love the color of this!


----------



## houseof999

I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Coach Bay tote
> 
> Love the color of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052037


I love this color too. And what a lovely background for a lovely photo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you're feeling much better!
> It didn't go quite as well as I hoped but it wasn't as bad as it could have been. I was fine until I woke up yesterday morning (day 2) with chills, body aches, and headache.  I slept most of the morning wrapped in a blanket, hat and scarf, until later in the afternoon when I started to warm up and get better.  It's day 3 and I'm feeling much better, but I do plan to take it easy today.


I'm so glad you are feeling better!!!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City
> View attachment 5052281



This is gorgeous — as well as the one in your avatar.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous — as well as the one in your avatar.


Thank you! I briefly carried the Coach Carlyle out to dinner yesterday. It was pouring rain.


----------



## afroken

houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City
> View attachment 5052281


This is gorgeous! What’s the name of the colour?


----------



## houseof999

afroken said:


> This is gorgeous! What’s the name of the colour?


Thank you! It's Mauve.


----------



## Iamminda

Took this one out for a quick errand today


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City
> View attachment 5052281


Why not?! I love the color! What year is this from?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out for a quick errand today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052344


Now I want to carry my Emery! Did you like using it?


----------



## foxyann

LV Belmont, Sunday brunch and errands bag for today


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Now I want to carry my Emery! Did you like using it?



I love your fuschia cutie.  Yes, I liked it (it doesn’t hold as much as what I normally carry in a hobo but enough for all the light days recently).


----------



## Iamminda

foxyann said:


> LV Belmont, Sunday brunch and errands bag for today



I really love DE with the nomade leather — I have one in a different style (Diane).


----------



## foxyann

Iamminda said:


> I really love DE with the nomade leather — I have one in a different style (Diane).


YES they’re gorgeous and soft. That’s why this bag made it to my forever LV bag list


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you got so sick. Glad you're on the mend.


Thanks Jen!  I slept all day today, but mostly because of an energy drain, not because I wasn't feeling well! Every day gets better!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Glad you are feeling better. I also had a fever day 2. I got the Vaccine on Wednesday and it wasn't until Saturday where I felt back to my old self. Take care of yourself!


Thanks! You too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad you are feeling better!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> I ordered a croc and a non-croc and decided to keep the non-croc. It's a little smaller and I have two other moc croc bags coming.   Here's the keeper...
> 
> View attachment 5051576


The non-croc version looks better, even though I'm usually a big fan of mock exotics. It slouches so nicely 


houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City
> View attachment 5052281


Beautiful color, perfect for Spring!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Why not?! I love the color! What year is this from?


Haha it's a little on the big side for me. I only use bigger ones when I need to carry something extra. I took my Mango Kimball inside it to color match thread. I need to sew it's strap back on.


----------



## starrynite_87

My Rebecca Minkoff  Mini Regan was my go to bag during my weekend getaway. I love how versatile this bag is and how it easily transitions from day to night.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out for a quick errand today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052344


I really love this bag in this color  ! How do you like this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I briefly carried the Coach Carlyle out to dinner yesterday. It was pouring rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052337


So cute! I especially love the little strawberry!!!


----------



## Missy C

Carrying my Chanel Classic Flap in Black Caviar


----------



## IntheOcean

starrynite_87 said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff  Mini Regan was my go to bag during my weekend getaway. I love how versatile this bag is and how it easily transitions from day to night.
> View attachment 5052656
> View attachment 5052657


Lovely bag and it looks great on your body frame.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

foxgal said:


> Very casual for a quick walk to the store with my YSL toy Loulou.  Sorry... I should have zeroed closer in on the bag, but couldn’t crop out my pupper!
> 
> View attachment 5046095


You are a very stylish dog-walker! It looks awesome worn casually.


----------



## afroken

Wearing this Massaccesi shoulder bag with a special floral patterned leather


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this bag in this color  ! How do you like this bag?



Thanks SSSSSM .  Speaking of lovely color, your new (?) Prada is just gorgeous.  I like my newbie a lot as a smallish bag — the dimensions might make it seem big but due to its slim profile and structured body, you can’t put a ton in there (like you can with a hobo).  Otherwise, you can’t zip it up properly or it might look bulgy on the outside.  I doubled the strap to wear as a shoulder bag instead of wearing it long as a crossbody.  I don’t usually like tan but this color is so elegant to me — I love the pebbly look.  One YTber said this particular bag reminds her of the H Evelyne () in etoupe but I know people say nothing can compared to H leather.  Are you considering this bag in the smaller size like the smaller fuschia one?


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci Dionysus and -almost- matchy wallet for today


----------



## Narnanz

Bag of the Week will be my thrifted Coach Parker shoulderbag and at the moment I have some shoulder trouble so I added my Saben rainbow strap to help me out this week. Got the surprise of my life as it fit the Coach rings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM . Speaking of lovely color, your new (?) Prada is just gorgeous. I like my newbie a lot as a smallish bag — the dimensions might make it seem big but due to its slim profile and structured body, you can’t put a ton in there (like you can with a hobo). Otherwise, you can’t zip it up properly or it might look bulgy on the outside. I doubled the strap to wear as a shoulder bag instead of wearing it long as a crossbody. I don’t usually like tan but this color is so elegant to me — I love the pebbly look. One YTber said this particular bag reminds her of the H Evelyne () in etoupe but I know people say nothing can compared to H leather.  Are you considering this bag in the smaller size like the smaller fuschia one?


Thank you for the info. Believe it or not, I don't always go for a pink bag.   
I acctually love a good tan or a taupe color, and this one seems to fit the bill! I have several tan and brown bags, but I don't think I have any taupe or greige color in my collection, and I do want to add a good taupe/greige color. I usually get sidetracked with a pink or something frivolous though,  hahahah lolol!
I actually probably might go cray cray if Coach made this in a smaller version, like the H TPM Evelyne.


----------



## Modestly Chic One

Coach Cassie Crossbody in Beechwood.


----------



## Kimbashop

starrynite_87 said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff  Mini Regan was my go to bag during my weekend getaway. I love how versatile this bag is and how it easily transitions from day to night.
> View attachment 5052656
> View attachment 5052657


fantastic bag, and it looks great on you!


----------



## Venessa84

Celebrated my son’s 2nd 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
birthday this weekend and today with my Chanel boy and Palm Springs


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Celebrated my son’s 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053516
> View attachment 5053517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday this weekend and today with my Chanel boy and Palm Springs



Those ice cream floats .  Beautiful birthday celebration for your little DS .


----------



## mariliz11

Pink combo today! LV mini pochette meets Prada Nylon


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Celebrated my son’s 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053516
> View attachment 5053517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday this weekend and today with my Chanel boy and Palm Springs


Beautiful pictures V!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taking this to get my 1st vaccine because this can hold a small water bottle.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene tote Le Cabas


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking this to get my 1st vaccine because this can hold a small water bottle.
> View attachment 5053824


 Stay hydrated and rested.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Stay hydrated and rested.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> My Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5035186



This is adorable!


----------



## Kimbashop

An old friend: Vintage Coach Legacy Slim Duffle bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking this to get my 1st vaccine because this can hold a small water bottle.
> View attachment 5053824


Perfect, and congratulations on your first dose!


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Pink combo today! LV mini pochette meets Prada Nylon
> 
> View attachment 5053729



Such pretty pinks!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking this to get my 1st vaccine because this can hold a small water bottle.
> View attachment 5053824



Congratulations on getting your first shot!


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Such pretty pinks!


Thank you dear!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I ordered a croc and a non-croc and decided to keep the non-croc. It's a little smaller and I have two other moc croc bags coming.   Here's the keeper...
> 
> View attachment 5051576


Good choice, i love the croc too but sometimes croc can overtake a bag if its too large....and the leatger looks so yummy on this bag!


----------



## jbags07

From the weekend, car shopping......


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> I've posted this bag pic in other threads but this is a new-to-me bag that I am really enjoying; she arrived last night and I'm taking her out today for a spin to the grocery store and a social distance bday party later. Farragamo Sofia satchel:
> View attachment 5037037


This leather looks so yummy!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> From the weekend, car shopping......
> 
> View attachment 5054298



So beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> An old friend: Vintage Coach Legacy Slim Duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5054075


Love the color! Such a nice rich brown!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> From the weekend, car shopping......
> 
> View attachment 5054298


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> This leather looks so yummy!


It is. I have a lot of pebbled calf bags and this one is by far the softest one I own. And the color saturation is incredible. It is a beautiful black.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Love the color! Such a nice rich brown!


Thanks— the color is deeper and darker IRL, and yet very natural looking too. I love these older coach bags. They are such workhorses.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5054570


 
OMG that looks delicious!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> OMG that looks delicious!



Thank you!     I always want a peach for a snack when I wear this bag...


----------



## carterazo

missconvy said:


> Saw this little cutie in the little girls’ section at target and couldn’t resist.



That is a gorgeous bag!  I would have never guessed it was from Target. Great find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

starrynite_87 said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff  Mini Regan was my go to bag during my weekend getaway. I love how versatile this bag is and how it easily transitions from day to night.
> View attachment 5052656
> View attachment 5052657


Looks super cute on you!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Those ice cream floats .  Beautiful birthday celebration for your little DS .





Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful pictures V!!!



Thank you both! The kids had a blast.


----------



## carterazo

Coach for the weekend and workday.


----------



## houseof999

Still in Miss Mauve.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Still in Miss Mauve.
> 
> View attachment 5054752


This looks like an advertising photo! I would buy it from that photo. It is so pretty!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Massaccesi Little Athena shoulder bag with modified theia strap, light gold harware and red interior


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking this to get my 1st vaccine because this can hold a small water bottle.
> View attachment 5053824


What a lovely bag! Seems like a perfect balance between casual and dressed up looks.


----------



## IntheOcean

It's been a long time since I carried my Celine Asymmetrical. Such a beauty and fits a lot.


----------



## afroken

The perfect crossbody


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> The perfect crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5054994


Love the colour!


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour!


Thanks! TRR put her in a too-tiny dust bag and didn’t stuff her with anything  hence the curled tab.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> This looks like an advertising photo! I would buy it from that photo. It is so pretty!



Wow that's a great compliment! Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Thanks! TRR put her in a too-tiny dust bag and didn’t stuff her with anything  hence the curled tab.


Yup, my last couple from them came like that as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> The perfect crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5054994


Love this cutie!   What size is this called???


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> What a lovely bag! Seems like a perfect balance between casual and dressed up looks.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Coach for the weekend and workday.
> View attachment 5054703
> View attachment 5054704


Wow! What a burst of juicy colors!!! So pretty!


----------



## Mellibelli1022

whateve said:


> It isn't a bargain.  It wouldn't bother me much about the missing strap as there are plenty of other straps that would work, although I really like the strap that came with it. I guess it depends on how much you want it. Every time I overpay for something, I find it listed cheaper not much later.


I improvised and got a page strap from someone on posh it works well. And Kind of went nuts and got a black Marley satchel and was able to find the elusive Marleigh satchel in the black with Kaffe Fassette print


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie!   What size is this called???


Thank you! It’s called PS1+ Tiny but it’s not tiny at all  the dimensions are 10"L, 3.5"W, 7"H


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Thank you! It’s called PS1+ Tiny but it’s not tiny at all  the dimensions are 10"L, 3.5"W, 7"H


Wow now that's a real huge tiny bag!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Trying to get used to this Kate Spade Spade Link Mini Tote! It doesn't have any interior organization, so I have found it difficult to use. But, it's so pretty that I really want to start loving it!


----------



## southernbelle43

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Trying to get used to this Kate Spade Spade Link Mini Tote! It doesn't have any interior organization, so I have found it difficult to use. But, it's so pretty that I really want to start loving it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055173


Bag organizer may help. I had to get one for my Speedy.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

southernbelle43 said:


> Bag organizer may help. I had to get one for my Speedy.


For sure. I have organizers for other bags. Just haven't gotten one for this one, because I want to make sure I actually intend to keep it!


----------



## southernbelle43

OogleAtLuxury said:


> For sure. I have organizers for other bags. Just haven't gotten one for this one, because I want to make sure I actually intend to keep it!


Good idea.  Unfortunately when I get a bag and am unsure from the beginning whether I am going to keep it...it does bode well for the bag, lol.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank u


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5054570


This color!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5054570



Beautiful Jen — the color and leather both are yummy


----------



## Kimbashop

houseof999 said:


> Still in Miss Mauve.
> 
> View attachment 5054752


what a beautiful photo! That color is so striking-- looks more like a light blue-lavender than Mauve.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This color!



Thank you! 




Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Jen — the color and leather both are yummy



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> She’s my soft place to fall. (Starting a new job & all )
> View attachment 5039268





Sunshine mama said:


> *All the best at the new job! I realize it's been almost two weeks.  Hope things are going well and you have found your rhythm at the new job.*
> 
> This Coach Circle bag again.  Plus a banana for a little more fun factor.
> View attachment 5039441


*Love it! And your pictures always make me drool!  May I ask where you got the cute banana fob?*



Mellibelli1022 said:


> Okay so I went a little nutty and took a big plunge on a brand new purse that was missing its strap. I may have overpaid but it is hard to find this bag anywhere. I was able to locate a strap on posh Mark from someone who took it from their bag. It is a brand new strap but they bought a novelty strap and didn’t use the strap their bag came with so I bought it off of them. I’m not sure what bag this bag strap came from, but I like how the grommets have flowers. It kind of goes with the whole theme of the bag. It is a lot shorter than the Marleigh strap but it’s such a wide bag that going crossbody is a little uncomfortable maybe. This strap allows it to be carried on one shoulder and bag is sort of at the hip What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5039533
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039536


*Your bag is so gorgeous! That looks like the strap for the Page 27 with rivets.  I think it's a perfect pairing!  Enjoy your KF beauties!*


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

Balenciaga day


----------



## Mellibelli1022

carterazo said:


> *Love it! And your pictures always make me drool!  May I ask where you got the cute banana fob?
> 
> 
> Your bag is so gorgeous! That looks like the strap for the Page 27 with rivets.  I think it's a perfect pairing!  Enjoy your KF beauties!*


Thanks, I will


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5055617


I see what you did there and I'm loving it!   The Coke may not have sugar but your picture is "sweet"!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I improvised and got a page strap from someone on posh it works well. And Kind of went nuts and got a black Marley satchel and was able to find the elusive Marleigh satchel in the black with Kaffe Fassette print


Those are very pretty!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever carried this before! Balenciaga City
> View attachment 5052281


I just saw this purple dream of a Bal of yours in your avi on another thread, and had to come here and say how gorgeous it is  Purple City:s are something extra.


----------



## houseof999

Kimbashop said:


> what a beautiful photo! That color is so striking-- looks more like a light blue-lavender than Mauve.


Thank you!   I was surprised to learn this is called Mauve. To me it looks nothing like the color mauve. I think of 80s Mauve decor when I think of Mauve.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5055617


Wow this tan leather looks gorgeous in this lovely sunlight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Balenciaga day
> 
> View attachment 5055754


oh my!!! This charm is perfect with this gorgeous bag!


----------



## skyqueen

houseof999 said:


> Thank you!   I was surprised to learn this is called Mauve. To me it looks nothing like the color mauve. I think of 80s Mauve decor when I think of Mauve.


Hydrangea...love this color


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m carrying my Ralph Lauren Beckett today; it’s such a happy little bag


----------



## AshMarieDarling

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5054570


WOW!!!!!! That is such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## houseof999

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my Ralph Lauren Beckett today; it’s such a happy little bag
> View attachment 5056084


Oh so cute! Is this orange?


----------



## AshMarieDarling

houseof999 said:


> Oh so cute! Is this orange?


Thank you so much! Yes it's orange! This particular bag came in several colors and I missed it when it was offered at Macy's but with some good luck, I stumbled upon this orange beauty on Poshmark!


----------



## JenJBS

AshMarieDarling said:


> WOW!!!!!! That is such a beautiful color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

skyqueen said:


> Hydrangea...love this color
> 
> View attachment 5056049


My favorite flower! I love these colors. Yours looks so healthy.


----------



## Kimbashop

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my Ralph Lauren Beckett today; it’s such a happy little bag
> View attachment 5056084


Happy, and gorgeous too. That craftsmanship and leather are impressive.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Kimbashop said:


> Happy, and gorgeous too. That craftsmanship and leather are impressive.


Thank you so much! I agree with you! The craftmanship and leather are really nice! This is my first RL bag but I'm definitely keeping an eye out for other styles I might "need" lol


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Balenciaga day
> 
> View attachment 5055754


 That color! And smooshy leather!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Molly0 said:


> Ack! One more year and this MK Sloan will be 10 years old!
> View attachment 5006706


I looooooove this bag! I have the silver and gold metallic ones! I didn't realize how long I've had them, they hold up pretty well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my Ralph Lauren Beckett today; it’s such a happy little bag
> View attachment 5056084


ooh my gosh! This  is such a cute bag. I love the orange and the  shape. How do you like it?


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> New-to-me Proenza Schouler PS1 in Fleur de Lys.   Loved carrying the PS1 design in its heyday and it's just as interesting and practical in 2021
> 
> View attachment 5041715



She's so pretty!


----------



## afroken

houseof999 said:


> Still in Miss Mauve.
> 
> View attachment 5054752


Agree with what everyone here have said about this beauty. I’m a sucker for Bal purples, off to find myself a mauve too


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> ooh my gosh! This  is such a cute bag. I love the orange and the  shape. How do you like it?


Thank you!!! I love it! I actually picked this because my only orange bag at the time was a large MK tote and I prefer carrying small bags these days hence the need for a small orange bag lol It's definitely on the smaller side though. I have an iphone 6s plus in an Otterbox case so I have to but my phone in on it's side diagonally. Luckily I don't carry much these days so it works perfectly for me


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> My Nora crossbody.
> View attachment 5041728



As always, you improve the design.  Coach should really bring you on as a consultant.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> One of the fun things about having a bag collection is seeing bags in the closet that have not been carried in a long time (and you have even toyed with the idea of selling them)...then you get one down and use it and remember that you love it.  My Col. Littleton buffalo hide tote is a perfect everyday, no frills, no maintenance bag that gets better with every mark and scratch. Plus it is lightweight and has these perfect length straps.
> View attachment 5041777



Sooo yummy, that leather!


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> Needed a non-logo waterproof crossbody for today: Rothys bag
> View attachment 5042364



Beautiful!  Is it lightweight?


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I wish I were better at rotating my bags . I admire all you who do.
> 
> Please tell me, how do you organize your essentials overnight / between outings
> 
> Do you
> - move them directly from yesterday's bag to the bag of today?
> or
> - remove them from today's bag in the evening and store them _somewhere_ outside of bag until tomorrow (when you choose tomorrow's bag)?
> 
> Or do you have a different system I have not thought of?



I have everything except keys and cell in some kind of a container- pouches, card cases, etc. I easily transfer from one bag to the other in seconds. I also don't carry a lot, so maybe that helps.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> For the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5043735



   Ok, I am done admiring yours while only THINKING of taking mine out.(her cousin?) Off I go to pull mine out and use later TODAY!


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Ok, I am done admiring yours while only THINKING of taking mine out.(her cousin?) Off I go to pull mine out and use later TODAY!


Can’t wait to see! Please post a pic


----------



## Kimbashop

dignatius said:


> New-to-me Proenza Schouler PS1 in Fleur de Lys.   Loved carrying the PS1 design in its heyday and it's just as interesting and practical in 2021
> 
> View attachment 5041715


This is just so pretty. I keep coming back here to stare at it.


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Ludmilla said:


> Those are very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> As always, you improve the design.  Coach should really bring you on as a consultant.


Thank you!
And that would be so fun.  Hope Coach isn't listening!


----------



## samfalstaff

Taking my new Coach Station out for a spin with a Kaffe Fassett strap. Why do I always park in terrible lighting?


----------



## foxgal

Another day, another dog walk (but Coco decided to venture off camera today!). With my Coach Originals Turnlock clutch and new Suicoke sandals.


----------



## southernbelle43

Polene Numero Dix Hobo. No this is not me.  I am too lazy to get up from this recliner to do a mod shot.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs metallic Percy Q bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene Numero Dix Hobo. No this is not me.  I am too lazy to get up from this recliner to do a mod shot.
> View attachment 5056666
> 
> View attachment 5056667


What lovely lines! I love how minimalist it looks.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Taking my new Coach Station out for a spin with a Kaffe Fassett strap. Why do I always park in terrible lighting?
> View attachment 5056517



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Polene Numero Dix Hobo. No this is not me.  I am too lazy to get up from this recliner to do a mod shot.
> View attachment 5056666
> 
> View attachment 5056667


Oh, no! Sounds like you don't like it?


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> oh my!!! This charm is perfect with this gorgeous bag!





jbags07 said:


> That color! And smooshy leather!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, no! Sounds like you don't like it?



Lol, I love it. I meant the model is not me. It is from the Polene site.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> What lovely lines! I love how minimalist it looks.


Me too.  Thanks


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714



Exquisite color!  Is that Byzantine?


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Balenciaga day
> 
> View attachment 5055754


Looove this color!!


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044397
> View attachment 5044399
> 
> 
> Massaccesi



Your doggies are so adorable!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday! Used this little cutie for a quick Krispy Kreme run (oink, oink, )  Had to take this picture in the backyard to avoid another eyeroll from DH.  @Sunshine mama — I was inspired to get this after seeing yours, so lucky to find this NWT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046087



This is so, so pretty, Minda!


----------



## carterazo

Venessa84 said:


> Night before Easter and Easter Day pics
> 
> View attachment 5046098
> 
> 
> Medium Lady Dior in red
> 
> View attachment 5046099
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 25 in Rose Pourpre



Three beauties! You and your gorgeous bags.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714


OMG  this bag is literally perfect! The purple is to die for 



JenJBS said:


> Exquisite color!  Is that Byzantine?


I’m guessing Monalisa?


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714



This color is so so pretty


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Took this one out for a quick errand today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052344



Don't you just love that leather?


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Wearing this Massaccesi shoulder bag with a special floral patterned leather
> 
> View attachment 5052961



Beautiful!    I need to pull mine out soon.


----------



## MooMooVT

skyqueen said:


> Hydrangea...love this color
> 
> View attachment 5056049


LOVE! I miss my east coast hydrangea


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714


What a gorgeous purple bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


Beautiful!!
Where's @RuedeNesle ??? She'll faint for sure if she sees this amazing red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> Another day, another dog walk (but Coco decided to venture off camera today!). With my Coach Originals Turnlock clutch and new Suicoke sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5056627


You and the bag look amazing!
How stylish you are looking being walked by your dog today!
And I also love your fire hydrant bag keeper. I would definitely use it just as a bag charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!
> Where's @RuedeNesle ??? She'll faint for sure if she sees this amazing red!



Hi! I'm sitting here looking (staring) at it. I'm good. It's just a bag. A red bag. A *beautiful*, *vibrant RED* *ba......*.......


----------



## RuedeNesle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


Dang! I meant to include your post in my reply to @Sunshine mama! (I shouldn't post before coffee!)
Your bag is BEAUTIFUL!   I would carry her to the kitchen (I've done that before), bathroom, or just in another room if I wasn't going anywhere! 

Congrats on getting your Holy Grail bag!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

RuedeNesle said:


> Dang! I meant to include your post in my reply to @Sunshine mama! (I shouldn't post before coffee!)
> Your bag is BEAUTIFUL!   I would carry her to the kitchen (I've done that before), bathroom, or just in another room if I wasn't going anywhere!
> 
> Congrats on getting your Holy Grail bag!


Thank you! Coming from a red bag queen herself, this means a lot  This bag is definitely getting its own Samorga


----------



## RuedeNesle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you! Coming from a red bag queen herself, this means a lot  This bag is definitely getting its own Samorga


Thank you for the title! The HG bag definitely should have it's own Samorga!


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988



Congratulations!   It's a show stopper!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!   It's a show stopper!


Awh, thank you! I haven't bought a bag for so long so I'm unapologetically allowing myself a little tPF celebration lap around the forum


----------



## JenJBS

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Awh, thank you! I haven't bought a bag for so long so I'm unapologetically allowing myself a little tPF celebration lap around the forum



Good for you!


----------



## roundandround

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988



Saw your avatar on the other thread and thought whoaaaa, checked on here afterwards and YES! I'm very jelly now


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

roundandround said:


> Saw your avatar on the other thread and thought whoaaaa, checked on here afterwards and YES! I'm very jelly now


Thank you!  It's brand new, unbelievably. It wouldn't surprise me if there are a few other like new red City:s just hiding out in closets around the world since years back, like mine did. So there's hope of you finding one yet.


----------



## misstrine85

My Velo waiting outside the restaurant for thai-food after 1,5 hours of massage ❤️ (Yes, I wipe her clean when I get home):


----------



## tristaeliseh

Carried this bag FINALLY doing errands yesterday... I bought it a few months ago but because of snow and rain, didn't want to chance it until it was sunny! It's a fuchsia pink color btw


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> This is so, so pretty, Minda!



Thanks C .  (Silly me, I just realized I said the same thing about your gorgeous purple BV).


----------



## XCCX




----------



## mariliz11

LV Epi Alma


----------



## themeanreds

Vintage Ophidia was my passenger this week


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!


----------



## foxgal

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483




Gorgeous! Are you using a conversion kit inside the pochette, or did you actually attach D-rings somehow? Either way, LOVE it!


----------



## foxgal

The Rebecca Minkoff Julian backpack in camo nylon is perfect for picking up items at the library!


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> Gorgeous! Are you using a conversion kit inside the pochette, or did you actually attach D-rings somehow? Either way, LOVE it!


Thank you!
I got an insert from Amaz0n and I added extra links from an old necklace so that the strap looks better.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483


So pretty SSSSM .  Now I kinda want to get this too since I have the Nora (can’t decide between this and the TP26).


----------



## muchstuff

Issey Miyake Bao Bao...


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


   
OMG I think I need this!


----------



## southernbelle43

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


I love red and that is lovely!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> OMG I think I need this!


I know you are a red bag queen too so thank you  One Bal is just never enough


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

southernbelle43 said:


> I love red and that is lovely!


Thank you! I can't believe someone just kept a bag like this in their closet for years. But I'm sure grateful they did


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035601


Stunning bag!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483


Such pretty colours


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

muchstuff said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057543


Love seeing a Bao Bao out and about.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Stunning bag!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Such pretty colours


Thank you!!


----------



## houseof999

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know you are a red bag queen too so thank you  One Bal is just never enough


I HAVE a red Bal in Tomato already. I love it but this red is different! Oh boy! ..


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol, I love it. I meant the model is not me. It is from the Polene site.


Ohhhh, got it!


----------



## samfalstaff

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


This might be the perfect red! Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> LV Epi Alma
> View attachment 5057442


Did the charm chain come with it, or did you add that? (Sorry it that's a dumb question, I'm not familiar with LV...)



themeanreds said:


> Vintage Ophidia was my passenger this week
> View attachment 5057456


Love the bag, and the hounds tooth print mask!



Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483



This looks like a perfect bag for you, Sunshine! Pretty pink, and lovely yellow, and just cheerful.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

carterazo said:


> Your doggies are so adorable!


Thank you!!


----------



## whateve

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714


Stunning congrats!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5054570


Peachy beauty!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Issey Miyake Bao Bao...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057543


I love that crazy tote!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not strictly carrying as I've decided to send her back but she's a beauty...
> 
> View attachment 5051574


Omg! Gorgeous


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Did the charm chain come with it, or did you add that? (Sorry it that's a dumb question, I'm not familiar with LV...)
> 
> 
> Love the bag, and the hounds tooth print mask!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a perfect bag for you, Sunshine! Pretty pink, and lovely yellow, and just cheerful.


I got it extra


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I love that regardless of the 'It Bags' posts on Instagram, we're still carrying our old trusted, good quality bags here!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Peachy beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

houseof999 said:


> I HAVE a red Bal in Tomato already. I love it but this red is different! Oh boy! ..


All red Bals are stunning! I've never seen Tomato irl but I think Tomato is CeeJay The Bal City Queen's favourite, and she should know because she has them all. I think the only thing that could sway me now is a like new Rouge Theater, but asking for that might be taxing the patience of the Bal gods  I'm quite at red bag peace now 




samfalstaff said:


> This might be the perfect red! Beautiful!





whateve said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you both!  It took years but to me it was worth the wait.


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


Ooooh! This is beautiful! 


dangerouscurves said:


> Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058002


Lovely elegant bag.


----------



## foxgal

dangerouscurves said:


> Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058002



Love love love the Sofia! Totally under-rated but such a great bag. I had one almost exactly like this and am still kicking myself for letting it go (tho it wouldn’t really work with my lifestyle since I’ve retired). Enjoy yours!


----------



## missconvy

Off to the aquarium today. It’s not Disney but it’ll do.


----------



## mariliz11

missconvy said:


> Off to the aquarium today. It’s not Disney but it’ll do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058205
> View attachment 5058206


Love Longchamp backpacks! I still wear my Ivory one since high school days!


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out to get a rock chip in my windshield repaired, and then the grocery store, with my Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ready for spring/summer with my new Brighton tote


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to get a rock chip in my windshield repaired, and then the grocery store, with my Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5058289



Such a fun color! I’d love to get my hands on one but they’re constantly sold out!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Such a fun color! I’d love to get my hands on one but they’re constantly sold out!



Thank you!    Yeah. I'm happy for him, but it does make it hard as a customer that his stuff is sold out so often.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to get a rock chip in my windshield repaired, and then the grocery store, with my Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5058289



This is such a great color Jen .


----------



## foxgal

Out today with the Coach Tea Rose clutch. So glad I found this canvas/faux leather strap on Etsy that matches so perfectly for crossbody wear!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is such a great color Jen .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Not the best picture, but I finally carried her today.
> View attachment 5056714


Where is that swoon icon everyone uses!  Gorgeous smooshy BV heaven, and do i spy Mona Lisa Purple?!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


Bag nirvana     So glad u found your HG!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483


Love how you convert pouches into bags!  And the pink/yellow on this is just


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to get a rock chip in my windshield repaired, and then the grocery store, with my Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5058289


Love this color!


----------



## Kimbashop

dangerouscurves said:


> Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058002


Lovely color! I just bought my first Sofia and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Heading out to get a rock chip in my windshield repaired, and then the grocery store, with my Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5058289


such a stunning, summery color.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> such a stunning, summery color.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058002


Love this bag in this color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Did the charm chain come with it, or did you add that? (Sorry it that's a dumb question, I'm not familiar with LV...)
> 
> 
> Love the bag, and the hounds tooth print mask!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like a perfect bag for you, Sunshine! Pretty pink, and lovely yellow, and just cheerful.


Thank you.  It is a perfect bag for me.


----------



## maris.crane

Prada Re-Edition 2000 in White for iced coffee, the park and Shoppers.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little cutie Gucci.


----------



## samfalstaff

Friday's bags: Go Forth Goods tote and purple Coach Station again.


----------



## Venessa84

Chanel flap for Friday night out and 19 for the Yankee game


----------



## pmburk

Fendi (estate sale find, unsure of style name) at Billy Bob’s for a Dwight Yoakam concert.


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel No 7


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely color! I just bought my first Sofia and I absolutely love it.


❤️❤️❤️ May I see it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag in this color!!!


Thank you! And no color-transfer whatsoever!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

foxgal said:


> Love love love the Sofia! Totally under-rated but such a great bag. I had one almost exactly like this and am still kicking myself for letting it go (tho it wouldn’t really work with my lifestyle since I’ve retired). Enjoy yours!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh! This is beautiful!
> 
> Lovely elegant bag.


Thank you, Schatz!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5058762
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel No 7


Oh this is a beautiful bag. I really miss HB!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Still my Estrela NM !!


----------



## Kimbashop

dangerouscurves said:


> ❤❤❤ May I see it?


Sure! Here she is: black pebbled with jackard (?) lining and silver hardware. I have been wearing this bag almost non-stop since receiving it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still my Estrela NM !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058948


 Nice one! I love that color pop.


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Chanel flap for Friday night out and 19 for the Yankee game
> 
> View attachment 5058683
> View attachment 5058684



The purple bag is stunning!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Still my Estrela NM !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058948


I love seeing her!  Is the lining red too?


----------



## Dmurphy1

RuedeNesle said:


> I love seeing her!  Is the lining red too?


Yes, red Alcantara lining !! With plenty of pockets !!


----------



## afroken

Been wearing this new-to-me RM for the weekend


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Been wearing this new-to-me RM for the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5059112


Lovely red!


----------



## samfalstaff

Technically for tomorrow...Go forth goods tote again, Rebecca Minkoff Navy Blue Morning After Mini, and Bal 03 Emerald MU pouch


----------



## RuedeNesle

afroken said:


> Been wearing this new-to-me RM for the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5059112


  
Continue to enjoy your beautiful new to you RED bag!


----------



## LucyMadrid

My bag for this spring and summer season, Chanel 2,55.


----------



## Molly0

I’m lovin the simplicity of my plain little Lauren RL bucket with smooth leather inside & out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I’m lovin the simplicity of my plain little Lauren RL bucket with smooth leather inside & out.
> 
> View attachment 5059249


The simplicity of this black bag is what makes it beautiful!   And you know I love the lining!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this is a beautiful bag. I really miss HB!


Thank you! I've enjoyed using this bag and am so thankful I got it when I could. A stranger complimented me on her today.


----------



## carterazo

Coach Harmony Hobo


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> Balenciaga day
> 
> View attachment 5055754



This color!!!!


----------



## carterazo

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my Ralph Lauren Beckett today; it’s such a happy little bag
> View attachment 5056084



What a sweet bag! I love the color.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Bottega Cervo hobo, just beautifully broken in and fits so comfortably on your arm.


----------



## Iamminda

This messenger bag for a Target order pick up .


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Exquisite color!  Is that Byzantine?



I don't remember the name of the color.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> OMG  this bag is literally perfect! The purple is to die for
> 
> 
> I’m guessing Monalisa?





Iamminda said:


> This color is so so pretty



Thank you ladies!  I need to inquire again about the name of this color.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ogala

Bottega


----------



## mrs moulds

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My "Bushwick Birkin"   Telfar Medium shopping bag
> View attachment 5027983


I’ve been trying to get this bag for months! Always sold out. I really want either the Forest Green or Navy color


----------



## liliBuo

My new "let's go to Target" bag, Coach Crosstown Crossbody


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I took my Bal mini hiking this past weekend.
Enjoy your week everyone


----------



## AshMarieDarling

carterazo said:


> What a sweet bag! I love the color.


Thank you so much!!! I've been having a lot of fun with bright colors lately


----------



## Riezky

Really loving this blue today. Coccinelle, I think this is a B14?


----------



## dignatius

Massaccesi Alexia Midi in Blue Moon Crocodile


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted this DKNY hobo and washed...yes...washed it in the sink  this weekend.
I would love to know when this one came out.


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> View attachment 5060253


Is that  metallic pink?!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> View attachment 5060253



This color is mesmerizing Jen — so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Is that  metallic pink?!



Yes! I love the metallic sheen.  So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is mesmerizing Jen — so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Took my Pink PTT to Starbucks today


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Took my pink PTT to starbucks today
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5060304


----------



## tereeeyaki

My KS Natalia in medium.


----------



## mariliz11

My Michael Kors Mercer Gallery bucket bag


----------



## MKB0925

mariliz11 said:


> My Michael Kors Mercer Gallery bucket bag
> View attachment 5060468


I was just looking at this bag the other day...I really love the look of it.


----------



## mariliz11

MKB0925 said:


> I was just looking at this bag the other day...I really love the look of it.


And it’s so convenient and nicely structured, a more affordable but also stylish alternative to the LV Neo Noe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Circle bag.


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs. I saw it and had to have it. The price was amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Circle bag.
> View attachment 5060833



Lovely bag!  Lovely pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag!  Lovely pic!


Thank you! I do love this bag!


----------



## muchstuff

Bindle 3 by The Row...


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out for groceries and take out Mexican dinner with this cutie from Etsy.


----------



## whateve

Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. I'm so glad I was able to get this bag!


----------



## Jereni

Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!


----------



## afroken

Polene. Love the green!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Bindle 3 by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 5061052


I would like to curl up with that bag! It looks so soft.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!
> 
> View attachment 5061131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061132


 Very pretty bag, and it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Polene. Love the green!
> 
> View attachment 5061147


Pretty color. Is that the regular size?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I would like to curl up with that bag! It looks so soft.


Glad I bought it, even if it’s a bit of a black hole!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Pretty color. Is that the regular size?


Yup it’s the regular size. Judging by photos, it looks about the same size as your Ferragamo Sofia. Psst, it’s also softly structured


----------



## Molly0

My “mixed bag” bag, with
Chanel, Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Sonia Rykiel, Karl Lagerfeld components.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Polene. Love the green!
> 
> View attachment 5061147



Beautiful!


----------



## foxgal

Another sunny day, another dog walk. This time with my YSL toy Loulou in dark teal.

I’m really loving this thread as it’s helping me appreciate the bags I have instead of always pining for more


----------



## foxgal

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve been trying to get this bag for months! Always sold out. I really want either the Forest Green or Navy color



Red dropping tomorrow if you’re interested. I’m thinking about the belt! Glad I ordered a bag during their last bag security program.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Yup it’s the regular size. Judging by photos, it looks about the same size as your Ferragamo Sofia. Psst, it’s also softly structured



Did you see your bag/pic in the latest Forum Round Up? Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Another sunny day, another dog walk. This time with my YSL toy Loulou in dark teal.
> 
> I’m really loving this thread as it’s helping me appreciate the bags I have instead of always pining for more
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061864



Adorable pup!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Did you see your bag/pic in the latest Forum Round Up? Congratulations!


Omg!! Thanks Jen! I’m excited to be featured again!! Now I want to wear my Alexa again

@TotinScience you’re featured too! Love the BV


----------



## Joule

Delvaux le Mutin. Now that I'm fully vaccinated, I'm feeling better about wearing real bags again.


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> Another sunny day, another dog walk. This time with my YSL toy Loulou in dark teal.
> 
> I’m really loving this thread as it’s helping me appreciate the bags I have instead of always pining for more
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061864


Awww sweet pup! That’s good this forum is helping with not buying bags..  Usually it’s the opposite.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I’m carrying my “new to me” MK Mercer in true green. I love this bag in this size so much!!!


----------



## afroken

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” MK Mercer in true green. I love this bag in this size so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062029


Gorgeous purse! I was never really into MK but your bag made me check out their site


----------



## AshMarieDarling

foxgal said:


> Another sunny day, another dog walk. This time with my YSL toy Loulou in dark teal.
> 
> I’m really loving this thread as it’s helping me appreciate the bags I have instead of always pining for more
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061864


Ahhhhhh!!!! I love that bag and the pup!!! Super cute!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

afroken said:


> Gorgeous purse! I was never really into MK but your bag made me check out their site


Thank you so much!!! I’m actually really in love with a lot of the older MK styles but I do have some newer bags too! The colors, quality and versatility get me every time!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

whateve said:


> Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. I'm so glad I was able to get this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061111


Ahhhh I love seeing this bag!!! Can’t get enough of that gorgeous cerise!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

JenJBS said:


> Did you see your bag/pic in the latest Forum Round Up? Congratulations!


Where do you find these Forum Round Ups, please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My “mixed bag” bag, with
> Chanel, Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Sonia Rykiel, Karl Lagerfeld components.
> View attachment 5061606


Love the look!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the look!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Fancyfree said:


> Where do you find these Forum Round Ups, please?


Go to the task bar at the top of the page and hit "blog", then scroll down.


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> Where do you find these Forum Round Ups, please?



PurseBlog - Designer Handbag Reviews and News 

Here is the link to this week's. They usually post to the PurseBlog on Friday.

PurseForum Roundup – April 19th - PurseBlog


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> Omg!! Thanks Jen! I’m excited to be featured again!! Now I want to wear my Alexa again
> 
> @TotinScience you’re featured too! Love the BV


No way!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” MK Mercer in true green. I love this bag in this size so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062029


Love this color combo!


----------



## Fancyfree

muchstuff said:


> Go to the task bar at the top of the page and hit "blog", then scroll down.





JenJBS said:


> PurseBlog - Designer Handbag Reviews and News
> 
> Here is the link to this week's. They usually post to the PurseBlog on Friday.
> 
> PurseForum Roundup – April 19th - PurseBlog


Thank you


----------



## Kimbashop

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” MK Mercer in true green. I love this bag in this size so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062029


gorgeous color, and perfect with your scarf.


----------



## carterazo

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988



This color is stunning!  I bet RN fainted twice!   Congrats on finding this incredible beauty!


----------



## carterazo

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow pochette I turned into a crossbody bag.   I'm using the strap from my Coach Nora crossbody, which is a perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057483



Another wonderful transformation of yours!


----------



## carterazo

dangerouscurves said:


> Oldie but goodie! And a workhorse bag. Still going on strong, Ferragamo Sofia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058002


A beautiful classic!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Where is that swoon icon everyone uses!  Gorgeous smooshy BV heaven, and do i spy Mona Lisa Purple?!  Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!  I don't know the name of the color, but I love it.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> View attachment 5058762
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel No 7



Such a pretty blue!  I regret not getting a HB when I had the chance.


----------



## carterazo

LucyMadrid said:


> My bag for this spring and summer season, Chanel 2,55.
> 
> View attachment 5059145



Such a classic beauty!


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> Massaccesi Alexia Midi in Blue Moon Crocodile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059956



Alexia midi is perfect in this leather and color.


----------



## carterazo

AshMarieDarling said:


> I’m carrying my “new to me” MK Mercer in true green. I love this bag in this size so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062029



What a gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

carterazo said:


> This color is stunning!  I bet RN fainted twice!   Congrats on finding this incredible beauty!


Thank you, dear carterazo!  It was a long wait but it paid off handsomely


----------



## AshMarieDarling

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color combo!


Thank you! Green is my favorite color so it's hard for me to resist at times


----------



## AshMarieDarling

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green!


Thank you so much! It's definitely one of my favorite shades of green MK has done!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> View attachment 5060253


OMG THE COLOR!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> Really loving this blue today. Coccinelle, I think this is a B14?


Oh I have been thinking about getting this bag for years! But the colors/size I wanted were always sold out!
It's so cute. How do you like the leather quality?


----------



## Sunshine mama

muchstuff said:


> Bindle 3 by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 5061052


Where's the bag???? I can only see butta!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. I'm so glad I was able to get this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061111


I WANT one!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!
> 
> View attachment 5061131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061132


Indeed! Soooooo classy and elegant!
Is this the mini?
First time seeing it on this thread. 
Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG THE COLOR!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This PSP tiny cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> It's like you "RED" my mind!


That's because you're always REDy for some red action!!


----------



## Jereni

Thank you! Yes it’s the mini, it is a GREAT size. I considering the medium which is also a good size for me but I’m glad I went for this one as my first Valextra.

These bags are seriously underrated IMO. It’s easy to get in and out of, it has a lovely and different turnlock, and it’s incredibly lightweight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's because you're always REDy for some red action!!


 Good one! I have to give you c*RED*it for that!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This PSP tiny cutie.
> View attachment 5062556


Oh my goodness, the STAGING!


----------



## Kimbashop

Yesterday's grainy photo in low light. We are having a bit of wintry weather and I pulled out this beauty for my sunset walk with the dog. I haven't worn this bag in a while but every time I put it on I'm struck by how it elevates whatever I am wearing. The bag isn't as brightly colored as it is showing up here; it is a lovely deep berry color.


----------



## jbags07

Riezky said:


> Really loving this blue today. Coccinelle, I think this is a B14?


Beautiful!  Coccinelle makes some really great bags


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> View attachment 5060253


Swoon, you find the most amazing colors!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Coach Cashin 22 in cerise. I'm so glad I was able to get this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061111


Love, love this adorable bag! Amazing color too.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Yesterday's grainy photo in low light. We are having a bit of wintry weather and I pulled out this beauty for my sunset walk with the dog. I haven't worn this bag in a while but every time I put it on I'm struck by how it elevates whatever I am wearing. The bag isn't as brightly colored as it is showing up here; it is a lovely deep berry color.
> View attachment 5062643


Love this bag! And the color  I have not reached for mine in forever, you are inspiring me to pull them out ...


----------



## jbags07

Perfect little crossbody for the grocery run....


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This PSP tiny cutie.
> View attachment 5062556



Adorable bag, and I love the charm!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Perfect little crossbody for the grocery run....
> 
> View attachment 5062773



What a cute bag!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Swoon, you find the most amazing colors!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

These bags are great, I love mine...


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.         So smooshy!


----------



## Riezky

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I have been thinking about getting this bag for years! But the colors/size I wanted were always sold out!
> It's so cute. How do you like the leather quality?



Thank you! I am not the best judge, but the leather is soft and seems sturdy; I've picked up a couple bags from this brand and they seem well made. My only gripe with the bag is the magnetic closure; there are 2 snaps under the flap, and it can sometimes be a little fiddly to get both to secure. I think there were a couple sizes and colors on Yoox if you are still looking!



jbags07 said:


> Beautiful!  Coccinelle makes some really great bags



Thank you! Yes, I'd love to see more of them! Thinking one of their Beat bags might be the next to make its way to me


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.         So smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5063128



Love this color


----------



## JPsmom923

afroken said:


> View attachment 5047897


What strap are you using with this Alexa?  It’s perfect!


----------



## JPsmom923

houseof999 said:


> Coach Madison for rainy day.
> View attachment 5049053


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this color



Thank you, Minda!   Much as I love my black bags, it's such a great feeling to be wearing my beautiful spring/summer colorful bags!


----------



## afroken

JPsmom923 said:


> What strap are you using with this Alexa?  It’s perfect!


Thanks! It's a custom shoulder strap from an Italian leather atelier named Massaccesi. It's a shoulder strap from their Little Minerva bag, but I asked for it to be custom made for me based on a length that I prefer (27" from hook to hook). It costed 35 euros. Shipping is 25 euros to North America. I find it to be much more comfortable than the original Alexa strap, which dug into my shoulders. Over the years I've purchased several shoulder straps but I find this one to be the most comfortable and distributes the weight nicely.


----------



## Venessa84

Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!





It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


----------



## muchstuff

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


Love the colour!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Polene. Love the green!
> 
> View attachment 5061147


Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


I love the bag and the color! And the chair is a perfect prop! Congrats on getting your second shot! It does feel good to be fully vaccinated. Rest, hydrate, and have a great weekend!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Kimbashop said:


> Yesterday's grainy photo in low light. We are having a bit of wintry weather and I pulled out this beauty for my sunset walk with the dog. I haven't worn this bag in a while but every time I put it on I'm struck by how it elevates whatever I am wearing. The bag isn't as brightly colored as it is showing up here; it is a lovely deep berry color.
> View attachment 5062643


I love this bag!!!! Such a unique style! I'm a sucker for a top handle


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


Oh my goodness! That is THE perfect little yellow bag! Love it!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> This PSP tiny cutie.
> View attachment 5062556


Oh my goodness! What and adorable tiny shopper!!! It looks great with that charm!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AshMarieDarling said:


> Oh my goodness! What and adorable tiny shopper!!! It looks great with that charm!!!


Thank you so much!! I love it cuz it looks like a tiny shopping bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


I don't know what to say! 
First, congrats on your 2nd vaccine! Mine is coming up in a few weeks. 
Second,  your amazing yellow bag on that red chair is just pure pop art!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!



Congratulations!     Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow always make my heart sing!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag! And the color  I have not reached for mine in forever, you are inspiring me to pull them out ...


Your gorgeous green one inspired me to get mine! Oh, that green.... Still on my mind.


----------



## Kimbashop

AshMarieDarling said:


> I love this bag!!!! Such a unique style! I'm a sucker for a top handle


Thank you! It reminds me of the Chloe Marcie bags, but I actually like the styling on the DeMellier Venice a bit more, including the top handle option.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow always make my heart sing!!!
> View attachment 5063796


this bag makes me smile! What is this colorway called? I love it with your charm as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


Oh. My. Congrats on your vaccine. What a perfect, celebratory bag to carry with you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> this bag makes me smile! What is this colorway called? I love it with your charm as well.


Thank you. I LOVE the colors sooo much.  It's a kirigami pouch set in light pink from the By The Pool collection.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!



Such a beautiful and cheerful bag Venessa!   Love it


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow always make my heart sing!!!
> View attachment 5063796



This bag/charm combo is so pretty — I never knew how much I love pink and yellow together till this collection!


----------



## missconvy

Feeling super springy today. Jk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bag/charm combo is so pretty — I never knew how much I love pink and yellow together till this collection!


Thank you!
I'm glad you love it too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Feeling super springy today. Jk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063917


Lovely bag
Love your jk too!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jereni said:


> Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!
> 
> View attachment 5061131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061132


This bag is so beautiful.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Marlie today.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.


----------



## afroken

The Row Wander in black


----------



## muchstuff

Guccissima Sukey...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Guccissima Sukey...
> 
> View attachment 5064394



What a showstopper!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.
> 
> View attachment 5064340



Such a pretty green Jen


----------



## pandorabox

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> OK, technically I only carried my bag up the stairs but in these times, every step counts, I think  Also, I just want to show off my recent holy grail Balenciaga find. I've been on a quest for years for a Rouge Lipstick City and I'm just so happy to finally have a gorgeous gorgeous red Balenciaga City of my own
> 
> View attachment 5056987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056988


Hot damn that is a sexy smoking shade of red... I love a perfect red.. that is it!


----------



## pandorabox

themeanreds said:


> Vintage Ophidia was my passenger this week
> View attachment 5057456


wait... define vintage? how old is she?


----------



## pandorabox

New Gucci Belt Bag


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty green Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!


Thanks, it's a beauty but I'm conflicted...the strap drop is a bit short for a shoulder bag. It would work in the summer but not the winter...


----------



## VSUVUS

my first love


----------



## missconvy

Headed to see parents and grandparents. I really do love this bag.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Venessa84 said:


> Fendi Peekaboo and I got our 2nd vaccine today!
> 
> View attachment 5063281
> View attachment 5063282
> 
> 
> It feels so good to be fully vaccinated!!


Gorgeous bag! What a happy yellow colour


----------



## AshMarieDarling

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.
> 
> View attachment 5064340


Gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Headed to see parents and grandparents. I really do love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064663


Hope you have a wonderful visit!
Nice bag! The leather looks weathered and soft!


----------



## maris.crane

Almost vintage Fendi Zucchino toiletry  pouch while waiting for my tyrokafteri


----------



## themeanreds

pandorabox said:


> wait... define vintage? how old is she?


She’s from 1980’s


----------



## JenJBS

AshMarieDarling said:


> Gorgeous shade of green!



Thank you!


----------



## pandorabox

themeanreds said:


> She’s from 1980’s


Yaaaaaasss gurl!!!!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you have a wonderful visit!
> Nice bag! The leather looks weathered and soft!


Yes, we had a fab time. Tea and scones, can’t go wrong. Also yes, the leather is quite nice


----------



## tbestes

Jereni said:


> Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!
> 
> View attachment 5061131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061132


Beautiful bag! Looks great on you.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I chose to carry my croco embossed Mulberry Seaton for my birthday weekend last month.  It’s my 3rd bag from this brand and I’m totally impressed with the quality, from the suede interiors to the beautiful, saturated colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mark Cross Uptown in black and navy. 
I love how serious this bag is.


----------



## JenJBS

Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564


Oh I really love this shade of metallic pink!!!


----------



## Venessa84

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564



Wow! Such a cutie!!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know what to say!
> First, congrats on your 2nd vaccine! Mine is coming up in a few weeks.
> Second,  your amazing yellow bag on that red chair is just pure pop art!!!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!     Beautiful bag!





Kimbashop said:


> Oh. My. Congrats on your vaccine. What a perfect, celebratory bag to carry with you!





Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful and cheerful bag Venessa!   Love it





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gorgeous bag! What a happy yellow colour



Thank you all so much! Super happy to be fully vaccinated and absolutely love how cheerful this bag makes me.


----------



## Venessa84

Last couple of days of dinner and apps spent with the Kelly 25 in rose pourpre.


----------



## missconvy

I’ve been rotating my bags *pats self on back*


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really love this shade of metallic pink!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!   




Venessa84 said:


> Wow! Such a cutie!!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

just switched to this one....haven't carried her for awhile


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564



LOVE. One of these days I’m going to own a heart shaped bag... I can just feel it.


----------



## Iamminda

this pretty bag Jen.  I really hope to get a heart-shaped bag one day.  



JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564




This is seriously beautiful SSSSM — love how the black/blue contrast against the white background!!



Sunshine mama said:


> Mark Cross Uptown in black and navy.
> I love how serious this bag is.
> View attachment 5065515


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> LOVE. One of these days I’m going to own a heart shaped bag... I can just feel it.


Thank you!     I look forward to seeing which one you pick!



Iamminda said:


> this pretty bag Jen.  I really hope to get a heart-shaped bag one day.


Thank you!   I think you'd love having one!


----------



## Narnanz

2000 Stewardess in that Coach Navy/Black.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> I am not familiar with Arayla bags. Such yummy looking leather.





Sunshine mama said:


> Mark Cross Uptown in black and navy.
> I love how serious this bag is.
> View attachment 5065515





JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564





Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 5065615
> View attachment 5065616
> 
> 
> Last couple of days of dinner and apps spent with the Kelly 25 in rose pourpre.


SWOON! These bags are all so gorgeous.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> Mark Cross Uptown in black and navy.
> I love how serious this bag is.
> View attachment 5065515


I love this bag!!! So unique with that strap too!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Th


JenJBS said:


> Carrying my rose gold purse by Ted Baker to church today.
> View attachment 5065564


This is soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 5065615
> View attachment 5065616
> 
> 
> Last couple of days of dinner and apps spent with the Kelly 25 in rose pourpre.


She is so lovely!!!! Perfect pop of color!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> SWOON! These bags are all so gorgeous.


Thank you!   




AshMarieDarling said:


> This is soooooooo cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuscany Leather today.


----------



## Jereni

Celebrating joint COVID immunity with beers at a German beer hall last night. I got my J&J vaccine two weeks ago so can now consider myself immune!

With my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust.


----------



## Ludmilla

Jereni said:


> Celebrating joint COVID immunity with beers at a German beer hall last night. I got my J&J vaccine two weeks ago so can now consider myself immune!
> 
> With my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust.
> 
> View attachment 5066324


But this is no beer in your Hacker Pschorr glass.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Celebrating joint COVID immunity with beers at a German beer hall last night. I got my J&J vaccine two weeks ago so can now consider myself immune!
> 
> With my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust.
> 
> View attachment 5066324


Congrats on your Covid Immunity!


----------



## Jereni

Ludmilla said:


> But this is no beer in your Hacker Pschorr glass.



It was an Eggenberg Radler. Yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Celebrating joint COVID immunity with beers at a German beer hall last night. I got my J&J vaccine two weeks ago so can now consider myself immune!
> 
> With my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust.
> 
> View attachment 5066324


Congrats!And nice bag too!
I'm at 14 days from my first Moderna shot, so I'm at  90% effectiveness!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Babylone BB


----------



## Molly0

KL


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink and yellow combo today.  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink and yellow combo today.  Have a great week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066550


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## afroken

Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese


----------



## Kimbashop

Arayla Harlow (from this weekend). Such a gorgeous hobo.


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.


----------



## BeachBagGal

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697


Oh no. Hope you’re okay.


----------



## muchstuff

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh no. Hope you’re okay.


Thanks, a couple of bruises is all. It's the combo of mask, glasses, rain, and uneven bricks...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697


I hope you are OK!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I hope you are OK!


Bruised hip, knee, and dignity.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697



I am sorry to hear about your fall — hope you feel better soon.  Beautiful bag


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> I am sorry to hear about your fall — hope you feel better soon.  Beautiful bag


Thanks, nothing serious!


----------



## RuedeNesle

muchstuff said:


> Bruised hip, knee, and* dignity.*


I hope you heal quickly. I can relate to the dignity part. On vacation in 2019 I didn't realize I was walking off the sidewalk. I lost my balance and fell on all fours. Right in front of the train station!  I jumped up quickly before people started coming over to help the "old lady".   (I wonder how many people caught it on their videos.  )


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you heal quickly. I can relate to the dignity part. On vacation in 2019 I didn't realize I was walking off the sidewalk. I lost my balance and fell on all fours. Right in front of the train station!  I jumped up quickly before people started coming over to help the "old lady".  (I wonder how many people caught it on their videos.  )


Earlier in the spring DH and I were walking back from grabbing lattes and he caught the edge of the grass at the side of the road where it was a few inches higher than the pavement. Down he went, I turned to help him, caught the same edge and fell beside him. The young guys coming to help us made me feel about 85 because they should have been laughing but weren't. I was laughing so hard I couldn't stand up.   It's the fog on the glasses from the masks, you can't see where the hell you're going...My daughter said I fell very gracefully yesterday though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

muchstuff said:


> Earlier in the spring DH and I were walking back from grabbing lattes and he caught the edge of the grass at the side of the road where it was a few inches higher than the pavement. Down he went, I turned to help him, caught the same edge and fell beside him. The young guys coming to help us made me feel about 85 because they should have been laughing but weren't. I was laughing so hard I couldn't stand up.   It's the fog on the glasses from the masks, you can't see where the hell you're going...My daughter said I fell very gracefully yesterday though.


 I love this story! These are the kind of memories of covid we'll carry with us forever! Yeah, you know you're old (or at least old to them) when they don't laugh.


----------



## muchstuff

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this story! These are the kind of memories of covid we'll carry with us forever! Yeah, you know you're old (or at least old to them) when they don't laugh.


RIGHT?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, nothing serious!



Glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Bruised hip, knee, and dignity.


The dignity part is the worst!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Glad it wasn't serious.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697


Hope you heal quickly!


muchstuff said:


> Earlier in the spring DH and I were walking back from grabbing lattes and he caught the edge of the grass at the side of the road where it was a few inches higher than the pavement. Down he went, I turned to help him, caught the same edge and fell beside him. The young guys coming to help us made me feel about 85 because they should have been laughing but weren't. I was laughing so hard I couldn't stand up.   It's the fog on the glasses from the masks, you can't see where the hell you're going...My daughter said I fell very gracefully yesterday though.


@RuedeNesle is right, these are the kind of memories that you’ll always carry with you


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Hope you heal quickly!
> 
> @RuedeNesle is right, these are the kind of memories that you’ll always carry with you


Thanks, it was certainly good as far as light comedy went.


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, it was certainly good as far as light comedy went.


I’m still trying to figure out how to not make glasses fog up when worn with masks. Glad you’re okay!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how to not make glasses fog up when worn with masks. Glad you’re okay!


It’s almost impossible. My optometrist sold me a cloth that’s supposed to help when you clean your glasses with it, I keep forgetting I have it.


----------



## VSUVUS

Took my newest baby (Gucci 1955 Horsebit) out last night to the Imagine Van Gogh exhibition then dinner    don’t mind the weird leg twist lol it’s the only photo bf took that “showcased” the bag


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC.       Bit of color on a dismal, rainy day.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you heal quickly. I can relate to the dignity part. On vacation in 2019 I didn't realize I was walking off the sidewalk. I lost my balance and fell on all fours. Right in front of the train station!  I jumped up quickly before people started coming over to help the "old lady".  (I wonder how many people caught it on their videos.  )


At least you were not 44 and got outpaced by a 90 year old blind lady with a walker.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC.       Bit of color on a dismal, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5066829



Wowee!!!  This color is too gorgeous for words


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you heal quickly. I can relate to the dignity part. On vacation in 2019 I didn't realize I was walking off the sidewalk. I lost my balance and fell on all fours. Right in front of the train station!  I jumped up quickly before people started coming over to help the "old lady".  (I wonder how many people caught it on their videos.  )


That's how I broke my hip, stepping off into a void where I was expecting solid ground.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697


Ouch. Glad you were not seriously hurt friend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> That's how I broke my hip, stepping off into a void where I was expecting solid ground.


I'm so sorry that happened to you!  Sometimes one little misstep can be very serious.


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> That's how I broke my hip, stepping off into a void where I was expecting solid ground.


Sorry to hear that! Hope you’re recovering well  The human body is so vulnerable, a little fall could easily cause injuries.


----------



## Riezky

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink and yellow combo today.  Have a great week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066550



You post the best eye candy! So cute  



whateve said:


> That's how I broke my hip, stepping off into a void where I was expecting solid ground.



Ahhhhh, I flinched a bit reading that! I'm so sorry


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Wowee!!!  This color is too gorgeous for words



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Yesterday's choice, she survived a fall skidding across brick yesterday without a mark (I did a little less well, don't bounce like I used to   )...The Row Duplex.
> 
> View attachment 5066697


Good gawd! Read through the thread so happy you are bruised but okay, now is not the time for broken bones. The mask with eyeglasses is a visual nightmare. 
Love the leather duplex tote!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's how I broke my hip, stepping off into a void where I was expecting solid ground.


Ouch...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Good gawd! Read through the thread so happy you are bruised but okay, now is not the time for broken bones. The mask with eyeglasses is a visual nightmare.
> Love the leather duplex tote!


Thanks, I’ve proven the leather can take some punishment.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC.       Bit of color on a dismal, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5066829


You have become quite the MAB collector. This one is a beauty.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> You have become quite the MAB collector. This one is a beauty.



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My new to me 1997 Hermès Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval. My HG!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Jereni said:


> It was an Eggenberg Radler. Yummy!


Aha! Beer from Austria. They don‘t do it like we Bavarians do. No wonder it was able to trick me.  I like Radler, too. 


muchstuff said:


> Bruised hip, knee, and dignity.





RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you heal quickly. I can relate to the dignity part. On vacation in 2019 I didn't realize I was walking off the sidewalk. I lost my balance and fell on all fours. Right in front of the train station!  I jumped up quickly before people started coming over to help the "old lady".   (I wonder how many people caught it on their videos.  )


I once slipped in the middle of rush hour in a full train station. As I started swearing immediately everyone saw and no one helped me up. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> My new to me 1997 Hermès Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval. My HG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067252


Beautiful! Bolides are my favorite H bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new to me 1997 Hermès Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval. My HG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067252


Wow! Looks brand spanking new!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

This beauty from Aspinal of London: Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty from Aspinal of London: Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5067283


   
Soooo pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> The dignity part is the worst!


Isn't that the truth. Why is it so embarrassing to fall down? Everyone does it, but we all tend to bounce up and insist that we are just fine! Even when we have hurt something, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't that the truth. Why is it so embarrassing to fall down? Everyone does it, but we all tend to bounce up and insist that we are just fine! Even when we have hurt something, lol.


I sat down and swore for a bit.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I sat down and swore for a bit.


And even worse, when you see that someone is NOT seriously hurt, you cannot help but laugh. We are odd aren't we?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> And even worse, when you see that someone is NOT seriously hurt, you cannot help but laugh. We are odd aren't we?


DH and I deserved a laugh when we both ended up rolling on the grass. As to people being odd, oh yeah...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> DH and I deserved a laugh when we both ended up rolling on the grass. As to people being odd, oh yeah...


I just now saw a post from you in February!  where you asked what kind of leather Marco's Africa leather is. I am not sure how to answer that, lol. I suppose it is cow hide that is imprinted with that texture? It must be full thickness leather and it is incredibly durable.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I just now saw a post from you in February!  where you asked what kind of leather Marco's Africa leather is. I am not sure how to answer that, lol. I suppose it is cow hide that is imprinted with that texture? It must be full thickness leather and it is incredibly durable.


Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty from Aspinal of London: Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5067283


 



Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!


Now it's your turn to catch me!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Out and about with my Coach Cassie in blue colorblock


----------



## Dmurphy1

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new to me 1997 Hermès Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval. My HG!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067252


This is a gorgeous bag, WOW !!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies first day out...


----------



## whateve

AshMarieDarling said:


> Out and about with my Coach Cassie in blue colorblock
> View attachment 5067389


I love this combination - that blue with that adorable scarf! Such cute ladybugs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty from Aspinal of London: Mayfair bag in Bordeaux patent croc and smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 5067283


That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies first day out...
> 
> View attachment 5067727


Nice! Do you know what type of leather? Looks scrumptious


----------



## RuedeNesle

I wanted to take an action picture but I haven't been sitting my bag down since Covid. (I also don't sit on benches.) I used my Antibacterial wipes to wipe down the bench, then I sat my bags down. I didn't look around the whole time because I'm sure there were people staring at me wondering why I was wiping down the bench, then taking pictures.   Dooney nylon Smith bag in orange. Beautiful walking weather this afternoon!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Nice! Do you know what type of leather? Looks scrumptious


It's New Zealand merino bulle (bubble) lamb. According to their website the leather is processed by a specific tannery in France.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!





RuedeNesle said:


> Now it's your turn to catch me!





BowieFan1971 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> I wanted to take an action picture but I haven't been sitting my bag down since Covid. (I also don't sit on benches.) I used my Antibacterial wipes to wipe down the bench, then I sat my bags down. I didn't look around the whole time because I'm sure there were people staring at me wondering why I was wiping down the bench, then taking pictures.   Dooney nylon Smith bag in orange. Beautiful walking weather this afternoon!
> View attachment 5067745


Pretty and bright for spring!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I wanted to take an action picture but I haven't been sitting my bag down since Covid. (I also don't sit on benches.) I used my Antibacterial wipes to wipe down the bench, then I sat my bags down. I didn't look around the whole time because I'm sure there were people staring at me wondering why I was wiping down the bench, then taking pictures.   Dooney nylon Smith bag in orange. Beautiful walking weather this afternoon!
> View attachment 5067745


I'm loving your almost red bag!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's New Zealand merino bulle (bubble) lamb. According to their website the leather is processed by a specific tannery in France.


Deadly ponies is the best name!


----------



## maggiesze1

My Vendula London cross body!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Pretty and bright for spring!



Thanks!   She is great for spring! And because she's nylon she was great when we walked in the rain Sunday.



Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving your almost red bag!!!


 She's hoping "almost" red gives her a longer lifespan. So far she's right. I really do enjoy carrying her!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> My Vendula London cross body!
> View attachment 5067789


So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I wanted to take an action picture but I haven't been sitting my bag down since Covid. (I also don't sit on benches.) I used my Antibacterial wipes to wipe down the bench, then I sat my bags down. I didn't look around the whole time because I'm sure there were people staring at me wondering why I was wiping down the bench, then taking pictures.   Dooney nylon Smith bag in orange. Beautiful walking weather this afternoon!
> View attachment 5067745



Such a pretty picture — orange you glad you took the time to sanitize the bench and take the picture?  I see the  T Joe’s goodies — yum


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture — orange you glad you took the time to sanitize the bench and take the picture?  I see the  T Joe’s goodies — yum


Thanks Minda!

 Yes, I am! The bench is right next to the self bagging area. I wonder how many people thought I was cleaning the bench so I could sit on it.  Our Amazon Fresh order is not being delivered until tomorrow morning. I wanted salmon for dinner tonight so I took advantage of the nice afternoon and walked to TJ's. It took a great deal of restraint to pass on one of their vanilla bean cakes. (I gotta stop thinking about it!  )


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Earlier in the spring DH and I were walking back from grabbing lattes and he caught the edge of the grass at the side of the road where it was a few inches higher than the pavement. Down he went, I turned to help him, caught the same edge and fell beside him. The young guys coming to help us made me feel about 85 because they should have been laughing but weren't. I was laughing so hard I couldn't stand up.   It's the fog on the glasses from the masks, you can't see where the hell you're going...My daughter said I fell very gracefully yesterday though.


Glad to hear you (and your bag) are okay!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff purple MiniMAC.       Bit of color on a dismal, rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5066829


Oh, this is fabulous!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies first day out...
> 
> View attachment 5067727


Oh, that leather!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

whateve said:


> I love this combination - that blue with that adorable scarf! Such cute ladybugs!


Thank you so much!!! I lucked out on this scarf, they didn’t have any on display but a lovely SA at my local outlet found it in the back room!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Deadly ponies is the best name!


Isn’t it though?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Glad to hear you (and your bag) are okay!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach today


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5067894


Great colour!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

samfalstaff said:


> Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5067894


Lovely vintage bag and I love the charm made by one of our own!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Great colour!


Thanks!


whateve said:


> Lovely vintage bag and I love the charm made by one of our own!


Yes, I couldn't resist those charms!


----------



## missconvy

Some sort of magic was happening on my neverfull the other day


----------



## Sunshine mama

samfalstaff said:


> Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5067894


Wow this is a gorgeous cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My Vendula London cross body!
> View attachment 5067789


What a perfect summer/ beach bag!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> Arayla Harlow (from this weekend). Such a gorgeous hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066573


Nice leather and I like the tassel
Never heard of this brand


----------



## Sunshine mama

Prada and Coach today.


----------



## TotinScience

The dog matches Mr. Gator Gang!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Prada and Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068274



Such a pretty combo .  (I am even subconsciously “copying” you — almost bought the same coin purse recently .  You are such an influencer!!).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty combo .  (I am even subconsciously “copying” you — almost bought the same coin purse recently .  You are such an influencer!!).


Awwww thank you!
Here on tPF, don't we all influence(enable/ encourage)  one another???
I HAD to get the fuchsia CCH after seeing yours!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is a gorgeous cutie pie!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree today.
> 
> View attachment 5068705



Great picture Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Great picture Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## missconvy

More magic. Even more prominent rainbow after the rain.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Prada and Coach today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068274


Love both, but the charm is a scene-stealer. is this a coach charm?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Love both, but the charm is a scene-stealer. is this a coach charm?


Thank you.  Yes it's a Coach item.  It's a unicorn coin purse.


----------



## xoxonatasia

taking out my epsom b30 craie today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Papillon.


----------



## afroken

Wearing my new bucket bag. It’s tiny but mighty! Holds a ton for the size


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Wearing my new bucket bag. It’s tiny but mighty! Holds a ton for the size
> 
> View attachment 5070122


Soooo cute and love this purple!
Can you post a pic with something next to it so that I can get a sense of how big/small it is?


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon.
> View attachment 5070109


I love this bag!!!!! It's such a unique shape and I love extra flair it has with the chain with the charm!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

afroken said:


> Wearing my new bucket bag. It’s tiny but mighty! Holds a ton for the size
> 
> View attachment 5070122


Beautiful!!!!!!! I've seen this gorgeous shade before but never in this style! Absolutely delicious!!!!


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute and love this purple!
> Can you post a pic with something next to it so that I can get a sense of how big/small it is?


For sure! I’ll post some comparison photos when I get home


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Serpui Marie Andy Flamingo clutch today


----------



## muchstuff

BV Cesta...


----------



## southernbelle43

Mansur Gavreil cloud clutch. Love this bag. So soft, easy to carry and holds a TON without being heavy. The perfect clutch.


----------



## missconvy

Friday work bag of choice. Now off to run errands


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in avocado.


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute and love this purple!
> Can you post a pic with something next to it so that I can get a sense of how big/small it is?


The bag measures 7”H, 7.5”W, 3.5”D, and is in between LV Nano Noe and Noe BB. Here are some comparison pics - hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> The bag measures 7”H, 7.5”W, 3.5”D, and is in between LV Nano Noe and Noe BB. Here are some comparison pics - hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5070652
> 
> View attachment 5070654


Thank you. It's really cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5070634


So cute!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Laurel Dasso Leathers


----------



## Jereni

xoxonatasia said:


> taking out my epsom b30 craie today!



Stunning.



JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5070634



You and these Behno bags 

I’m going to have to buy one soon.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> The bag measures 7”H, 7.5”W, 3.5”D, and is in between LV Nano Noe and Noe BB. Here are some comparison pics - hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5070652
> 
> View attachment 5070654



Such a pretty purple color, and cute style.  I miss mine, but used it so much it wore out.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> You and these Behno bags
> 
> I’m going to have to buy one soon.



Thank you!    I do love them.


----------



## Iamminda

I  this red cutie .  
PS — In case you need it, I am pulling out a red fainting couch for you @RuedeNesle


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty purple color, and cute style.  I miss mine, but used it so much it wore out.


Did you have the same MK bag before too?


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Wearing my new bucket bag. It’s tiny but mighty! Holds a ton for the size
> 
> View attachment 5070122


Beautiful purple color!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Did you have the same MK bag before too?



Yeah. One of my earlier MK bags. Back then I owned maybe three bags at a time, so they got worn - and worn out.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Yes it's a Coach item.  It's a unicorn coin purse.


A UNICORN COIN PURSE? THAT'S A THING? I must investigate.


----------



## Kimbashop

AshMarieDarling said:


> Serpui Marie Andy Flamingo clutch today
> 
> View attachment 5070268
> View attachment 5070269


this is darling! I love whimsical bags for spring and summer.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> The bag measures 7”H, 7.5”W, 3.5”D, and is in between LV Nano Noe and Noe BB. Here are some comparison pics - hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5070652
> 
> View attachment 5070654


The tissue box comparison is awesome! That is one cute little bag.


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Kimbashop said:


> this is darling! I love whimsical bags for spring and summer.


Thank you so much! I love a fun spring/summer bag as well! I feel like we could all use a little more whimsy these days


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. One of my earlier MK bags. Back then I owned maybe three bags at a time, so they got worn - and worn out.


I can't imagine ever going back to owning 3 purses anymore  and that was only 5 years ago!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> I can't imagine ever going back to owning 3 purses anymore  and that was only 5 years ago!



Same!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> A UNICORN COIN PURSE? THAT'S A THING? I must investigate.



This is neither here nor there, but if you like the unicorn charm I figured I’d share this with you also. Just saw it on Neimans website and it’s too cute for words. Ice cream!




They also have a cupcake one. So adorable. Although I imagine it would scratch up a bag that you wore it with.


----------



## Jereni

Jereni said:


> This is neither here nor there, but if you like the unicorn charm I figured I’d share this with you also. Just saw it on Neimans website and it’s too cute for words. Ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 5071105
> 
> 
> They also have a cupcake one. So adorable. Although I imagine it would scratch up a bag that you wore it with.



Oh my mistake lol apparently these are a bag on their own.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I  this red cutie .
> PS — In case you need it, I am pulling out a red fainting couch for you @RuedeNesle
> 
> View attachment 5070736
> 
> View attachment 5070737


Okay, I opened the wrong thread first (Which Coach/carrying today)!   Thanks for the couch but I'm still on the floor from seeing it in the Coach thread.  I decided it was safer to stay down here to finish looking at the beautiful forum pictures.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this red cutie .
> PS — In case you need it, I am pulling out a red fainting couch for you @RuedeNesle
> 
> View attachment 5070736
> 
> View attachment 5070737


I love your bag and your watch screen! Great idea! Will do immediately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your bag and your watch screen! Great idea! Will do immediately.


I'm thinking, "What watch screen?" I had to go back and look at @Iamminda's picture! All I saw was a RED bag!


----------



## MooMooVT

afroken said:


> I can't imagine ever going back to owning 3 purses anymore  and that was only 5 years ago!


Ha! Same. I've always loved handbags but didn't start collecting until 2017. I had one or two bags I wore and wore out! No I have around 20


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm thinking, "What watch screen?" I had to go back and look at @Iamminda's picture! All I saw was a RED bag!


Of course!!!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Laurel Dasso


----------



## kaledonia

LV Siena PM


----------



## Iamminda

RN — Hope you are ok down there on the floor .  I always think of you when I use a red bag or see one on this thread .



RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, I opened the wrong thread first (Which Coach/carrying today)!   Thanks for the couch but I'm still on the floor from seeing it in the Coach thread.  I decided it was safer to stay down here to finish looking at the beautiful forum pictures.




Thanks SSSM .  My watch was showing a BTP face right before it changed to this watercolor face.  I have 8 LV faces on my watch — all fun and pretty.  



Sunshine mama said:


> I love your bag and your watch screen! Great idea! Will do immediately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> RN — Hope you are ok down there on the floor . *I always think of you when I use a red bag or see one on this thread* .


----------



## JenJBS

Hope RN still has that fainting couch handy... My red Halo bag today.


----------



## Narnanz

MooMooVT said:


> Ha! Same. I've always loved handbags but didn't start collecting until 2017. I had one or two bags I wore and wore out! No I have around 20


I  sometimes wish I only had 20...Im too afraid to count mine least I go into palpitations


----------



## AshMarieDarling

MooMooVT said:


> Ha! Same. I've always loved handbags but didn't start collecting until 2017. I had one or two bags I wore and wore out! No I have around 20


How cool! I started collecting in 2017 too!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Hope RN still has that fainting couch handy... My red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5071496


This red is gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> This red is gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Do I have a problem? I’ve changed my bag 4 times in the last 24 hours...



Yankee game with Dioraddict



Shopping and drinks with the girls Miss Kelly 




Bronx River clean up with LV backpack 




Baby shower with LV capucines


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pochette. It has 2 of my favorite colors together. Yellow and pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Do I have a problem? I’ve changed my bag 4 times in the last 24 hours...
> 
> View attachment 5071663
> 
> Yankee game with Dioraddict
> 
> View attachment 5071664
> 
> Shopping and drinks with the girls Miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5071667
> 
> 
> Bronx River clean up with LV backpack
> 
> View attachment 5071665
> 
> 
> Baby shower with LV capucines


4 eye candies for us!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’m hanging out this one today


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Do I have a problem? I’ve changed my bag 4 times in the last 24 hours...
> 
> View attachment 5071663
> 
> Yankee game with Dioraddict
> 
> View attachment 5071664
> 
> Shopping and drinks with the girls Miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5071667
> 
> 
> Bronx River clean up with LV backpack
> 
> View attachment 5071665
> 
> 
> Baby shower with LV capucines



Beautiful — 4x the fun Venessa!   You did more in 24 hours than I did this past year .


----------



## BeachBagGal

afroken said:


> Wearing my new bucket bag. It’s tiny but mighty! Holds a ton for the size
> 
> View attachment 5070122


Love this color! What is the color name?


----------



## BeachBagGal

AshMarieDarling said:


> Serpui Marie Andy Flamingo clutch today
> 
> View attachment 5070268
> View attachment 5070269


How cute!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach Tribeca Crossbody in Ink (and my trusty Go Forth Goods work tote)
Charms strategically placed for maximum viewing!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Venessa84 said:


> Do I have a problem? I’ve changed my bag 4 times in the last 24 hours...
> 
> View attachment 5071663
> 
> Yankee game with Dioraddict
> 
> View attachment 5071664
> 
> Shopping and drinks with the girls Miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5071667
> 
> 
> Bronx River clean up with LV backpack
> 
> View attachment 5071665
> 
> 
> Baby shower with LV capucines


Nope nothing wrong with it.  I’m impressed!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute!


Thank you!!!


----------



## afroken

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! What is the color name?


Thank you! The colour name is violet


----------



## Joule

Needing a pick-me-up after a rough few days, so I'll be wearing the bag in my avatar: Alaïa Arabesque clous tote in a glorious dark green. This bag plus strong coffee will set me up for a winner of a week.


----------



## Joule

Kimbashop said:


> A UNICORN COIN PURSE? THAT'S A THING? I must investigate.


Wouldn't that be a uni-coin purse?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Needing a pick-me-up after a rough few days, so I'll be wearing the bag in my avatar: Alaïa Arabesque clous tote in a glorious dark green. This bag plus strong coffee will set me up for a winner of a week.


Wow!!! What a stunning bag! A good bag and a good cup of coffee are always a winning combo. Hope your have an awesome week!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Wouldn't that be a uni-coin purse?


Oh my gosh! That is so good!


----------



## Jereni

Joule said:


> Needing a pick-me-up after a rough few days, so I'll be wearing the bag in my avatar: Alaïa Arabesque clous tote in a glorious dark green. This bag plus strong coffee will set me up for a winner of a week.



Just stunning - this is like my HG bag color.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Klare today in chalk leather. So fun for spring! Really find this to be very classy and nice-feeling leather for the price point. Might get it in black too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita with attached Coach strap to wear as a crossbody.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> This is neither here nor there, but if you like the unicorn charm I figured I’d share this with you also. Just saw it on Neimans website and it’s too cute for words. Ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 5071105
> 
> 
> They also have a cupcake one. So adorable. Although I imagine it would scratch up a bag that you wore it with.


adorable!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! What a stunning bag! A good bag and a good cup of coffee are always a winning combo. Hope your have an awesome week!!!


Thanks, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Molly0

Craving a little bit of mauve today.


It’s crazy just how much I can fit into this tiny woc.  I hardly have to pare down at all.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Sunshine mama

I tried gold with silver today.


----------



## Joule

Jereni said:


> Just stunning - this is like my HG bag color.


Thank you, Jereni!


----------



## Joule

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5072627


Great choice! Green bags of the world unite.


----------



## Joule

Jereni said:


> Coach Klare today in chalk leather. So fun for spring! Really find this to be very classy and nice-feeling leather for the price point. Might get it in black too.
> 
> View attachment 5072249


See? Bags + coffee = hooray. Love it.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette. It has 2 of my favorite colors together. Yellow and pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071738


Your bag colors match your name! Lovely bag for a lovely person. Happy May.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I tried gold with silver today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072638



I love both chains — got the cool vibe of the Coussin bag’s chain.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love both chains — got the cool vibe of the Coussin bag’s chain.


Thank you.   I wasn't sure if I would like it, but I liked it.


----------



## muchstuff

PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961


She’s beautiful! PS1 is one of my favourite purses. Love how easy the flap opens and closes, all the pockets, and the light weight. Agree about the lack of a wider strap.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> She’s beautiful! PS1 is one of my favourite purses. Love how easy the flap opens and closes, all the pockets, and the light weight. Agree about the lack of a wider strap.


Thanks, I may try a tiny next. This one actually has more space than I need (surprisingly!).


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I may try a tiny next. This one actually has more space than I need (surprisingly!).


I'll do a modshot of the tiny for you in the next few days. It's a good size for me but since you like hobos, I think you *might* find it a bit small.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> I'll do a modshot of the tiny for you in the next few days. It's a good size for me but since you like hobos, I think you *might* find it a bit small.


I don't know, I double checked the one I have and I'm not using all the space. A tiny might work...


----------



## afroken

muchstuff said:


> I don't know, I double checked the one I have and I'm not using all the space. A tiny might work...


The tiny is a crossbody btw and from what I remember is much smaller than the medium. I'll check mine for you and compare with bags that you're familiar with.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> The tiny is a crossbody btw and from what I remember is much smaller than the medium. I'll check mine for you and compare with bags that you're familiar with.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> The tiny is a crossbody btw and from what I remember is much smaller than the medium. I'll check mine for you and compare with bags that you're familiar with.


Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961



Love this one!  I have always been drawn to this bag but just didn’t know how I would like those two front straps


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961


Happy you tried this bag I think the PS is a great bag used to have a peacock blue medium super functional and lightweight. That croc version you scored is luxe! Enjoy


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Love this one!  I have always been drawn to this bag but just didn’t know how I would like those two front straps


You don't have to. That's what sold me, they can just hang there because there's a clasp on the bag that secures it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Happy you tried this bag I think the PS is a great bag used to have a peacock blue medium super functional and lightweight. That croc version you scored is luxe! Enjoy


Thanks, I'm sure there will be a second one, I just have to decide whether to stick with this size or try the tiny...


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Hope RN still has that fainting couch handy... My red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5071496





Fortunately I was near a couch this morning when I opened this thread!   Hello Halo!


----------



## misskittee

Wearing my new Celine cabas phantom, love her so much


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961


I have been waiting to see this-- -Love it!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been waiting to see this-- -Love it!


I'm not used to being this organized  .


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961


I love the PS1!!. And I did not find it hard to get in and out of either. Very nice!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Taking a mommy break to run errands with my Mini Marmont and Post Malone!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the PS1!!. And I did not find it hard to get in and out of either. Very nice!!


Thanks! I did have to poke a few holes in the strap to shorten it for shoulder wear though.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5073150
> 
> Fortunately I was near a couch this morning when I opened this thread!   Hello Halo!



Glad you were near a couch! You find the best GIFs!


----------



## mariliz11

Mini marmont for me too today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag today.


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073365


This shape is soooo cute!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This shape is soooo cute!


Thanks! I love this kind of bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> View attachment 5073364



This is quite a beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is quite a beauty


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> PS1, a departure from my usual style. I quite like it, a slightly wider strap would have been nice but the flap's easier to deal with than I had anticipated...
> 
> View attachment 5072961


Wow! A definite departure! And croc! (Embossed, I'm guessing.) How does the leather compare to others?


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! A definite departure! And croc! (Embossed, I'm guessing.) How does the leather compare to others?


Yes embossed, I don't do exotics. The leather has very good potential, nice hand feel and I think it's going to be really lovely once it's softened up, this bag hasn't been used much IMO.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Glad you were near a couch! You find the best GIFs!


   Thanks Jen! 



Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> View attachment 5073364


 


I made it to the couch again!


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> Yes embossed, I don't do exotics. The leather has very good potential, nice hand feel and I think it's going to be really lovely once it's softened up, this bag hasn't been used much IMO.


Is it lambskin? I've been curious about these bags and almost pulled the trigger on an amethyst one on FP.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet dive this weekend. I was looking for a wallet (found it!), and I found this MK bag purchased in 2014 from the outlet. The bike is just a prop. It's funny enough watching me try to walk up hills, it would be hysterical watching me roll back down hills on a bike.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive this weekend. I was looking for a wallet (found it!), and I found this MK bag purchased in 2014 from the outlet. The bike is just a prop. It's funny enough watching me try to walk up hills, it would be hysterical watching me roll back down hills on a bike.
> View attachment 5073454
> View attachment 5073455


I love the colors of this bag! I love pink and white together. 
And I'm totally into drawstring bags these days!!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive this weekend. I was looking for a wallet (found it!), and I found this MK bag purchased in 2014 from the outlet. The bike is just a prop. It's funny enough watching me try to walk up hills, it would be hysterical watching me roll back down hills on a bike.
> View attachment 5073454
> View attachment 5073455



Cute summer bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the colors of this bag! I love pink and white together.
> And I'm totally into drawstring bags these days!!


Thanks SM! Don't tell my orange Dooney nylon Smith bag, but this bag is lighter, and easier to use. I think Ms Smith's new address is going to be, "C/O The Closet".


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Cute summer bag!


Thanks Jen! 
I think she's going to be a great summer bag!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive this weekend. I was looking for a wallet (found it!), and I found this MK bag purchased in 2014 from the outlet. The bike is just a prop. It's funny enough watching me try to walk up hills, it would be hysterical watching me roll back down hills on a bike.
> View attachment 5073454
> View attachment 5073455


Cute tote!   It kinda matches the bike (if you were to ride it ).


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Cute tote!   It kinda matches the bike (if you were to ride it ).


Thanks Minda!
I stood there for a little while to give people passing by a chance to see they match.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073495


Congrats on your vaccine! You've chosen the perfect bag and accessories to accompany you! Here's hoping your reaction, if any, is mild.


----------



## Sarah03

Coach Dreamer!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Is it lambskin? I've been curious about these bags and almost pulled the trigger on an amethyst one on FP.


This one's calfskin according to FP.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073495


First or second shot?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks RN .  I had plenty of time to take pictures today while waiting in the car . 



RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on your vaccine! You've chosen the perfect bag and accessories to accompany you! Here's hoping your reaction, if any, is mild.




The dreaded second one .  Hopefully I will be ok enough to be on TPF tomorrow



muchstuff said:


> First or second shot?


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073495



Hope you don't get any bad side effects.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN . I had plenty of time to take pictures today while waiting in the car .
> 
> The dreaded second one .  Hopefully I will be ok enough to be on TPF tomorrow


Hoping to hear from you! If we don't, we know you're resting and hydrating.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I had plenty of time to take pictures today while waiting in the car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dreaded second one .  Hopefully I will be ok enough to be on TPF tomorrow



What kind did you get?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5073552


So cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  

Jen — love to see your gorgeous Bbag!

SSSSM — Moderna.  



JenJBS said:


> Hope you don't get any bad side effects.






RuedeNesle said:


> Hoping to hear from you! If we don't, we know you're resting and hydrating.






Sunshine mama said:


> What kind did you get?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .
> Jen — love to see your gorgeous Bbag!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I had plenty of time to take pictures today while waiting in the car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dreaded second one .  Hopefully I will be ok enough to be on TPF tomorrow


Think of it as enforced leisure time.   I envy you, unless there are changes we have to wait four months for our second shot.


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Think of it as enforced leisure time.   I envy you, unless there are changes we have to wait four months for our second shot.



Good way of thinking about it MS .  Yeah, I heard about the 4 month interval for your area (bummer ).— hopefully it will be a little less time than that.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Good way of thinking about it MS .  Yeah, I heard about the 4 month interval for your area (bummer ).— hopefully it will be a little less time than that.


Hope so but it all depends on how much vaccine we get...


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073495


You’ll do great! Take some Tylenol, drink lots of water, and rest! Let your body work its magic with that vaccine.
I also had the Moderna. I was tired & had fatigue/body aches the next day, but felt better after resting all weekend. I was a dummy and worked the day after vax #2.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> You’ll do great! Take some Tylenol, drink lots of water, and rest! Let your body work its magic with that vaccine.
> I also had the Moderna. I was tired & had fatigue/body aches the next day, but felt better after resting all weekend. I was a dummy and worked the day after vax #2.



Thanks Sarah


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5073552


Love the matte black hardware on this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Love the matte black hardware on this bag!



Thank you!   Got to see the metallic edge mini in NYC and loved it. Planned to get it with silver hardware. Then I saw a pic of the matte black hardware...   'Take my money...'


----------



## houseof999

Coach Jes in Miami red:


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach Jes in Miami red:
> View attachment 5073643


I love this! I've been thinking about carrying mine. I miss it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Jes in Miami red:
> View attachment 5073643


Gorgeous red and star quilting!
But now look what you've done!
Better be ready for another fainting @RuedeNesle !


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Coach Jes in Miami red:
> View attachment 5073643



Love this one of yours and WE’s!  I really enjoyed carrying my Jes so much that I wouldn’t mind getting a second one in a different color .


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Love this one of yours and WE’s!  I really enjoyed carrying my Jes so much that I wouldn’t mind getting a second one in a different color .


You mean in June?


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> You mean in June?



In July!!


----------



## VSUVUS

Wearing my Prada Re-edition 2005 without the crossbody strap


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow AGAIN.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow AGAIN.
> View attachment 5073979


Great color combo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Jes in Miami red:
> View attachment 5073643






  I love this bag! If I didn't need a bigger bag I'd love to buy it. Maybe I should get it and just stare at it? (A whole closet of RED handbags just said in unison, "Why don't you come in here and stare at us???!!!!! )

P.S. Something tells me I'm going to need my fainting couch when I open the Coach thread.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5074029
> 
> 
> I love this bag! If I didn't need a bigger bag I'd love to buy it. Maybe I should get it and just stare at it? (A whole closet of RED handbags just said in unison, "Why don't you come in here and stare at us???!!!!! )
> 
> P.S. Something tells me I'm going to need my fainting couch when I open the Coach thread.


Lol your reactions crack me up.   I would say this bag holds a good amount of stuff but it would have held more if it was just one big compartment instead of two zippered compartments. You could always use it with a bigger bag and this can hold your absolute essentials. Anything that doesn't fit can go in the bigger bag. There are some people who carry two bags everyday. Maybe you could too!?!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Lol your reactions crack me up.   I would say this bag holds a good amount of stuff but it would have held more if it was just one big compartment instead of two zippered compartments. You could always use it with a bigger bag and this can hold your absolute essentials. Anything that doesn't fit can go in the bigger bag. There are some people who carry two bags everyday. Maybe you could too!?!


  Thanks House!

I used to carry two bags every day before I retired. I couldn't function without a tote and a satchel. But now, especially since covid, I'm doing a lot of walking. (I haven't been on a bus since February,2020.) My mission for the last year has been to find a lightweight bag big enough to carry the essentials (which really isn't much), and a water bottle, with room for a few items I purchase when I go to the store. I don't buy a lot because I'm walking so usually the 2-3 items I buy fit in the bag I'm carrying. (We use Instacart and Amazon Fresh for our groceries.) That's another reason I'm liking the MK bag I found in the closet. It's lightweight and easily held what I purchased yesterday.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I'm not used to being this organized  .


Rest assured that it looks big enough to function as a black hole bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> View attachment 5073364


My turn for the fainting couch:  
Such a pretty profile and color.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073365


Adorable--like a giant gorgeous blueberry! Bal blues are so amazing.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive this weekend. I was looking for a wallet (found it!), and I found this MK bag purchased in 2014 from the outlet. The bike is just a prop. It's funny enough watching me try to walk up hills, it would be hysterical watching me roll back down hills on a bike.
> View attachment 5073454
> View attachment 5073455


what a cute bag. LIke @Sunshine mama, I love seeing pink and white (and red) together.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  Drive-thru vaccine appt — waiting for (anxious about ) any reaction!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073495


congratulations on your vaccine! What a gorgeous bag to carry with you. I haven't seen this LV combo before and I LOVE the way the pink plays off of the gold letting in the monogram and the hardware. What style is that?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5073552


STILL in love with this bag from afar.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> STILL in love with this bag from afar.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi midi-Diva Bucket in goat leather. Pairs well with Schöffenhofer Grapefruit Bier.  Simple spring vaccinated pleasures with friends who I haven't seen in over a year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My turn for the fainting couch:
> Such a pretty profile and color.


Thank you so much!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi-Diva Bucket in goat leather. Pairs well with Schöffenhofer Grapefruit Bier.  Simple spring vaccinated pleasures with friends who I haven't seen in over a year.
> 
> View attachment 5074166
> View attachment 5074167


If it wasn’t for the fact that Marco has ran out of this leather/colour by the time I found out about Massaccesi, you bet I would snatch up a bag in this colour in a heartbeat. Love this! One of the prettiest MM bags I’ve seen.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> what a cute bag. LIke @Sunshine mama, I love seeing pink and white (and red) together.


Thanks Kim!  
I love the combo, especially as a nice change of pace from all red bags. (My entire closet of red bags just put a curse on me!  )


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> If it wasn’t for the fact that Marco has ran out of this leather/colour by the time I found out about Massaccesi, you bet I would snatch up a bag in this colour in a heartbeat. Love this! One of the prettiest MM bags I’ve seen.


Thank you! I love this bag. I think that the Diva is probably one of his best styles. For some reason, everything about the design feels right to me. And the goat leather smells amazing.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Rest assured that it looks big enough to function as a black hole bag.


Thanks, I feel much better now.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium and the Coach Addie crossbody in teal.


----------



## Fancyfree

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks House!
> 
> I used to carry two bags every day before I retired. I couldn't function without a tote and a satchel. But now, especially since covid, I'm doing a lot of walking. (I haven't been on a bus since February,2020.) My mission for the last year has been to find a lightweight bag big enough to carry the essentials (which really isn't much), and a water bottle, with room for a few items I purchase when I go to the store. I don't buy a lot because I'm walking so usually the 2-3 items I buy fit in the bag I'm carrying. (We use Instacart and Amazon Fresh for our groceries.) That's another reason I'm liking the MK bag I found in the closet. It's lightweight and easily held what I purchased yesterday.


I know what you mean 
A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
I've so far got 7 ... 








I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


----------



## Jereni

LV multi-pochette today... this bag ruined my goal of never owning LV lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> I know what you mean
> A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
> I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
> I've so far got 7 ...
> View attachment 5074474
> View attachment 5074476
> View attachment 5074482
> View attachment 5074483
> View attachment 5074484
> View attachment 5074485
> View attachment 5074486
> 
> I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
> Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


Wow! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi-Diva Bucket in goat leather. Pairs well with Schöffenhofer Grapefruit Bier.  Simple spring vaccinated pleasures with friends who I haven't seen in over a year.
> 
> View attachment 5074166
> View attachment 5074167


Beautiful leather!


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Adorable--like a giant gorgeous blueberry! Bal blues are so amazing.


Thanks! I'll call it my blueberry from now on.


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Which one is your favorite?


Oh dear. Not sure whether I am able to answer this _*very*_ relevant question .

Last week it was Anchor Grey Sheen, 4th from the left.
Today it was Bordeaux Tuscania, 6th from the left.

When it comes to these bags, I appear to be very fickle  . Loving whichever one I am wearing above all the others .

I _*can*_ however narrow it down to leather type,- best Calistas are (in _my_ opinion and experience) in Merinos, Sheen and Tuscania.
Soft, thin, drapey leathers....

1st and 3rd from the left are in Veronas, a thicker leather, and they don't drape well if the load is too light. I expect the same would apply to Pebbled, Cuoio Toscano or Nappa...


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow AGAIN.
> View attachment 5073979



Just noticed your profile pic is also Pink and Yellow!! They really are your favourite colours eh


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5074029
> 
> 
> I love this bag! If I didn't need a bigger bag I'd love to buy it. Maybe I should get it and just stare at it? (A whole closet of RED handbags just said in unison, "Why don't you come in here and stare at us???!!!!! )
> 
> P.S. Something tells me I'm going to need my fainting couch when I open the Coach thread.



I love this bag too and also thought it was too small for me since I am a hobo girl.  I kinda regret not getting it when it came out but ended up getting the heart version this year.  With the pandemic and other changes, I was able to make it work for me as a roomy small bag (it’s amazing how decluttering my purse leaves a lot more room in my purse ).  It does hold quite a bit for a small bag but it won’t hold a water bottle though.  You may want to consider it for light days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> Just noticed your profile pic is also Pink and Yellow!! They really are your favourite colours eh


Haha yes they are.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I know what you mean
> A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
> I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
> I've so far got 7 ...
> View attachment 5074474
> View attachment 5074476
> View attachment 5074482
> View attachment 5074483
> View attachment 5074484
> View attachment 5074485
> View attachment 5074486
> 
> I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
> Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


Aside from all the lovely calistas, I also love the scarves that you paired with each bag


----------



## Iamminda

This bucket bag is so pretty K — love the color!  If I remember correctly, you have quite a few lovely bags in this beautiful burgundy/raspberry color.  Also glad to hear you had a fun outing with your friends .



Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi-Diva Bucket in goat leather. Pairs well with Schöffenhofer Grapefruit Bier.  Simple spring vaccinated pleasures with friends who I haven't seen in over a year.
> 
> View attachment 5074166
> View attachment 5074167




Thanks kindly . This style is called the Marignan — it comes with a thin shoulder strap btw. I bought it in 2019 for my anniversary. The pink, red and burgundy colors have been discontinued already. Black and sesame (tan) are still on the website but think they are also being discontinued (at least not available). I tend to like LV bags that are seasonal and not classic, hence, a few of my bags were discontinued a couple years after I bought them. Oh well, I got to do me .



Kimbashop said:


> congratulations on your vaccine! What a gorgeous bag to carry with you. I haven't seen this LV combo before and I LOVE the way the pink plays off of the gold letting in the monogram and the hardware. What style is that?


----------



## Iamminda

May the Fourth Be With You .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Fancyfree said:


> I know what you mean
> A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
> I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
> I've so far got 7 ...
> View attachment 5074474
> View attachment 5074476
> View attachment 5074482
> View attachment 5074483
> View attachment 5074484
> View attachment 5074485
> View attachment 5074486
> 
> I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
> Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


No apology necessary! We love seeing a person's collection, especially if it's their favorite bag in a variety of colors. I'm not sure if the first bag is red, but it's close enough to red to be my favorite.  But I love all the colors!


----------



## Fancyfree

RuedeNesle said:


> No apology necessary! We love seeing a person's collection, especially if it's their favorite bag in a variety of colors. I'm not sure if the first bag is red, but it's close enough to red to be my favorite.  But I love all the colors!


Thank you, @RuedeNesle 

It is VERY red, "Garnet Red"


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> May the Fourth Be With You .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074581


Cute!!!
I almost forgot that today's a very special day!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Iamminda said:


> May the Fourth Be With You .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074581


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear. Not sure whether I am able to answer this _*very*_ relevant question .
> 
> Last week it was Anchor Grey Sheen, 4th from the left.
> Today it was Bordeaux Tuscania, 6th from the left.
> 
> When it comes to these bags, I appear to be very fickle  . Loving whichever one I am wearing above all the others .
> 
> I _*can*_ however narrow it down to leather type,- best Calistas are (in _my_ opinion and experience) in Merinos, Sheen and Tuscania.
> Soft, thin, drapey leathers....
> 
> 1st and 3rd from the left are in Veronas, a thicker leather, and they don't drape well if the load is too light. I expect the same would apply to Pebbled, Cuoio Toscano or Nappa...


Yes, that was a hard question! I wouldn't know how to answer it if someone asked me the same question of my bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much — Yoda the sweetest 



Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!
> I almost forgot that today's a very special day!






A bottle of Red said:


> Absolutely adorable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

LV DE for a rainy day...Saleya PM. Love this bag!!!! Vintage Jean Patou pocket square


----------



## Molly0

Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much — Yoda the sweetest


Oh mannn! That's sooo good IM!
Yoda best!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Molly0 said:


> Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !
> View attachment 5074731


Just got one just like that to use on my honeymoon to Italy this fall!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !
> View attachment 5074731



Fabulous!     Is it the MAC or MiniMAC size? Love this style!


----------



## foxgal

Molly0 said:


> Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !
> View attachment 5074731



Oh, I love the classic mini MAC! I’ve had two and am thinking of getting another. The only problems are how heavy the chain is and my hair always gets stuck in the studs on the leather part of the strap But I still love the bag!


----------



## foxgal

Haven’t taken my Alexander Wang mini Rockie out for a spin in a long time! So here we go to do errands.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!     Is it the MAC or MiniMAC size? Love this style!


Mini Mac


----------



## Molly0

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just got one just like that to use on my honeymoon to Italy this fall!


Nice.  This one has been to Italy too. ...and Paris!, my daughter took this on her trip to Europe in 2018.  & when I carry, I always whisper “well, I haven’t made it to Paris yet, but you have!  so I’m going to keep you around.”  haha


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Mini Mac



The three I have are also Minis


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> The three I have are also Minis


One of the very BEST affordable bags ever I think!


----------



## kaledonia

Max Mara Plage , size S


----------



## missconvy

Grocery run


----------



## kaledonia

missconvy said:


> Grocery run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075192
> View attachment 5075193


I like this small organizer in your bag, what is it ?


----------



## missconvy

kaledonia said:


> I like this small organizer in your bag, what is it ?


Thanks, the pink is the samorga for the mini pochette, and the gray is the samorga for the cles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lunch box vanity bag today.


----------



## afroken

Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot


----------



## RuedeNesle

afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373


Congrats on getting your first shot!  I love the bag and I like how you have the strap around the back of the chair for safety.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on getting your first shot!  I love the bag and I like how you have the strap around the back of the chair for safety.


Safety first!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Safety first!!!


Right!  My sister was with me for my first shot and she was my bag holder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Right!  My sister was with me for my first shot and she was my bag holder.


You know, when one has a bag holder,  one has made it in life!
I sure want a bag holder!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You know, when one has a bag holder,  one has made it in life!
> I sure want a bag holder!


I'll know I made it when my bag holder stops rolling her eyes every time I hand her my bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll know I made it when my bag holder stops rolling her eyes every time I hand her my bag.


When I was in college,  I once worked at a helicopter convention full of super rich helicopter buyers,  and there was a very well dressed short foreign man, followed by a beautiful tall woman in high heels, carrying his briefcase!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi midi-Diva Bucket in goat leather. Pairs well with Schöffenhofer Grapefruit Bier.  Simple spring vaccinated pleasures with friends who I haven't seen in over a year.
> 
> View attachment 5074166
> View attachment 5074167


That Diva is beautiful! I think sooner or later I will get one.


afroken said:


> If it wasn’t for the fact that Marco has ran out of this leather/colour by the time I found out about Massaccesi, you bet I would snatch up a bag in this colour in a heartbeat. Love this! One of the prettiest MM bags I’ve seen.


+1. I hope the will be some goat leather in the future. Just not the very near future. I need a bag break. 


Fancyfree said:


> I know what you mean
> A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
> I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
> I've so far got 7 ...
> View attachment 5074474
> View attachment 5074476
> View attachment 5074482
> View attachment 5074483
> View attachment 5074484
> View attachment 5074485
> View attachment 5074486
> 
> I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
> Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


Lovely pic with all your Calistas!


----------



## loves

houseof999 said:


> Still in Miss Mauve.
> 
> View attachment 5054752


What a pretty picture!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> When I was in college,  I once worked at a helicopter convention full of super rich helicopter buyers,  and there was a very well dressed short foreign man, followed by a beautiful tall woman in high heels, carrying his briefcase!


How much does that job pay?  You just described me. With the exception of being tall. Beautiful. Well dressed with high heels. I wonder if short, okay looking, with a t-shirt, leggings and comfy shoes works for him?


----------



## Kimbashop

Molly0 said:


> Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !
> View attachment 5074731


I have had mine for 10 years too! A true classic.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373


congratulations on your first dose! I love your bag. What type of leather is this one?


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> That Diva is beautiful! I think sooner or later I will get one.
> 
> +1. I hope the will be some goat leather in the future. Just not the very near future. I need a bag break.
> 
> Lovely pic with all your Calistas!


He might just have some left for a midi-Diva. This goat leather is thick and chewy but pretty light, and because it is vegetable dyed it looks and feels to me like worn-in Vachetta leather: there are lots of variations in the grain and it is developing a patina rather quickly, which is already changing the look of the bag. I  love veggie-dyed leather for that reason, but I recommend it if you are going for a more casual vibe rather than a dressy one, IMO.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373


This bag is so darn cute!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> He might just have some left for a midi-Diva. This goat leather is thick and chewy but pretty light, and because it is vegetable dyed it looks and feels to me like worn-in Vachetta leather: there are lots of variations in the grain and it is developing a patina rather quickly, which is already changing the look of the bag. I  love veggie-dyed leather for that reason, but I recommend it if you are going for a more casual vibe rather than a dressy one, IMO.


Initially I thought about getting a Theia in that leather then decided against it. Probably not one of my wisest decisions. The leather sounds lovely. I am a huge fan of veggie-dyed leather, too!
 For now I really need to sit on my hands bag wise. I need to use the stuff I have before adding more. There is yet another Theia in the making.


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373


Congrats!


----------



## afroken

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on getting your first shot!  I love the bag and I like how you have the strap around the back of the chair for safety.





Sunshine mama said:


> Safety first!!!





Kimbashop said:


> congratulations on your first dose! I love your bag. What type of leather is this one?





Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so darn cute!!





muchstuff said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! This photo was actually taken in my kitchen, right before I left for the hospital to get my shot. Unfortunately no bag holder    so I had her (and my coat) piled on top of my lap while I waited out the 15 minutes post-vaccine.

@Kimbashop thanks! This one is calf leather. I like leather on my PS1's much better, which is lambskin (very soft, chewy, and thick). I think all PS1+ are made of calf leather, and their calf leather is more stiff and doesn't feel as nice as their lambskin.


----------



## VSUVUS

Molly0 said:


> Thank-you Rebecca, for coming out with this all those years ago.  Has it really been 10 years? !
> View attachment 5074731



Wow 10 years already?! I have my MAC still too and it’s held up really well! It was a great companion when I was backpacking-ish in Taiwan except it got pretty heavy with everything I managed to fit in there  Just recently organized all my bags and thought of consigning it but maybe I’ll hold on to it a bit longer...


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in orchid.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This lunch box vanity bag today.
> View attachment 5075353


I love this chain you're using.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I love this chain you're using.


Thank you! I really like it too. I also have it in another gold, silver, and black.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5075787


Not a pink girl but this colour is growing on me thanks to your Ina


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Not a pink girl but this colour is growing on me thanks to your Ina



Thank you!    I'm loving this color. Enough of a purple tone to make me happy. Enough pink to make it truly different from my purple bags.


----------



## Molly0

I call this Coach my “Thrill”.
haha Does anyone know what I’m talking about? Remember those?


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Circle bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> The Circle bag.
> View attachment 5076323



When you tire of this bag, please sell it to me... kthxbye


----------



## Jereni

Nanushka Jen hobo.... love this ridiculous puddle of a bag.


----------



## VSUVUS

Bubble Gum Pink Baggu w/ Leopard Baby-gu inside


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> Bubble Gum Pink Baggu w/ Leopard Baby-gu inside
> 
> View attachment 5076571


That's a very pretty pink bag-u.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> When you tire of this bag, please sell it to me... kthxbye


Thank you. 
But you may not want it by the time I'm tired of it.


----------



## muchstuff

BV Cesta again...


----------



## whateve

VSUVUS said:


> Bubble Gum Pink Baggu w/ Leopard Baby-gu inside
> 
> View attachment 5076571


I have to ask, why is the bench bubble-wrapped?


----------



## missconvy

Decided I want to use this bag more so she shall be my gym buddy (besides hubby). I can fit my phone, jump rope, lip balm, tissues, and keys, and there’s still room left


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a very pretty pink bag-u.



I have an egg yolk yellow one too 



whateve said:


> I have to ask, why is the bench bubble-wrapped?



aesthetic...? it's inside Holt Renfrew in the designer section so definitely that LOL


----------



## PANda_USC

Dressed up Hermes Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 today and took her out for the very first time! Absolutely smitten with her


----------



## whateve

PANda_USC said:


> Dressed up Hermes Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 today and took her out for the very first time! Absolutely smitten with her
> View attachment 5076695


Wow, what a gorgeous color!


----------



## Joule

Today, it's my Delvaux le Mutin. I've been alternating between this and my green Alaïa for the past few weeks, and it's been glorious.


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

Aspinal small Florence is what I've been carrying most of this week.


----------



## Ludmilla

PANda_USC said:


> Dressed up Hermes Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 today and took her out for the very first time! Absolutely smitten with her
> View attachment 5076695


Wow, what a stunning blue. Literally electrique.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speedster today.


----------



## Damnation

Sunshine mama said:


> This lunch box vanity bag today.
> View attachment 5075353


Love this! 


afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373



So cutee.  How much can you fit in the tiny?


----------



## afroken

Damnation said:


> So cutee.  How much can you fit in the tiny?


Thanks! The PS1+ tiny fits the following comfortably: small pouch, card holder, silk scarf, sunglasses (in soft case), battery pack, e-reader, masks, hand cream, hand sanitizer, cellphone (not pictured)


----------



## Damnation

afroken said:


> Thanks! The PS1+ tiny fits the following comfortably: small pouch, card holder, silk scarf, sunglasses (in soft case), battery pack, e-reader, masks, hand cream, hand sanitizer, cellphone (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 5076975


thanks! im considering getting one but wasn't sure of the size.. tiny seems decent enough size wise.


----------



## TotinScience

Got this chic French beauty from a dear TPF friend - Bahia by Stephanie Cesaire.


----------



## courtney0530

afroken said:


> Wearing PS1+ tiny to my first shot
> 
> View attachment 5075373


Been eyeing this size for months - this pic is making me want to pull the trigger.


----------



## missconvy

Headed to do some continuing education


----------



## RuedeNesle

On my way to the bank, by way of Macy's.  Bought this Michael Kors wallet......as a Mother's Day gift for myself. Yeah, that's why I bought it.  I love it with my MK bag. Maybe I'll do pink this summer. (The red bags in my closet are plotting their revenge. )


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff jungle green MiniMAC.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga G21 Hobo...


----------



## Narnanz

Precreed Coach Courier with a borrowed strap from a Patricia's Legacy .


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Precreed Coach Courier with a borrowed strap from a Patricia's Legacy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077709


Nothing is more exciting for me than these real vintage treasures!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Got this chic French beauty from a dear TPF friend - Bahia by Stephanie Cesaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077198


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> On my way to the bank, by way of Macy's.  Bought this Michael Kors wallet......as a Mother's Day gift for myself. Yeah, that's why I bought it.  I love it with my MK bag. Maybe I'll do pink this summer. (The red bags in my closet are plotting their revenge. )
> View attachment 5077413
> View attachment 5077414


Cute red + pink!
A mother always deserves a gift!
And your red bags need not be jealous of pink.
Because pink is basically red with some white in it,  so you're essentially carrying a red bag with a bit of white thrown in!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Precreed Coach Courier with a borrowed strap from a Patricia's Legacy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077709


Lovely leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Filled with books from the bookstore.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute red + pink!
> A mother always deserves a gift!
> And your red bags need not be jealous of pink.
> Because pink is basically red with some white in it,  so you're essentially carrying a red bag with a bit of white thrown in!


Well thanks a lot SM! I stood at my closet and told my red bags what you said and......


They sucker punched me!   I think I'm going to rotate my red bags this summer.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Filled with books from the bookstore.
> View attachment 5077913


  Two of my favorite things, Dooney and bookstores!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> Filled with books from the bookstore.
> View attachment 5077913



Seeing this yummy bag has me craving chocolate... Bags and books! Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> On my way to the bank, by way of Macy's.  Bought this Michael Kors wallet......as a Mother's Day gift for myself. Yeah, that's why I bought it.  I love it with my MK bag. Maybe I'll do pink this summer. (The red bags in my closet are plotting their revenge. )
> View attachment 5077413
> View attachment 5077414


You did what? It's NOT RED??


----------



## missconvy

Off to get coffee.


----------



## afroken




----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Two of my favorite things, Dooney and bookstores!





JenJBS said:


> Seeing this yummy bag has me craving chocolate... Bags and books! Doesn't get better than that!



Aww, thank you for your lovely comments. This bag has a special emotional meaning as I got it from a friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

At Trader Joe’s.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> At Trader Joe’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078200


Thanks to your photos I am really (like REALLY) falling for LV pastel colours.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to your photos I am really (like REALLY) falling for LV pastel colours.


Glad I could help!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Vendula London Bicyette backpack to get my 2nd vaccine dose..


----------



## starrynite_87

Mansur Graviel Bucket bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

maggiesze1 said:


> Vendula London Bicyette backpack to get my 2nd vaccine dose..
> View attachment 5078289


I love the bag! And congrats on getting your second dose!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> You did what? It's NOT RED??
> View attachment 5078130


 That chair is scary!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.


----------



## A bottle of Red

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


I'm sorry for the loss of your mother!


----------



## RuedeNesle

A bottle of Red said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mother!


Thank you


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


What a wonderful way to remember her! It reminds of the movie One Way Passage. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637




Such a lovely and perfect way to remember your Mom on this Mother’s Day .  And glad to hear Miss Bennett was there on this special outing.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## muchstuff

A bottle of Red said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mother!


I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my dad last year as well, in January. It's hard, isn't it?


----------



## misskittee

Dionysus WOC tonight for dinner


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Lora Carryall in confetti pink for Mother's day.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


What a lovely tribute to your mom.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


If only I could drink alcohol at the moment (medication)...otherwise I would have joined you as well...what a lovely gesture of remembrance .


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


To your Mom.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> What a wonderful way to remember her! It reminds of the movie One Way Passage. I'm sorry for your loss.





Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely and perfect way to remember your Mom on this Mother’s Day . *And glad to hear Miss Bennett was there on this special outing.*


I thought since we were going to toast my mom with her favorite drink, it was only appropriate that I carry my favorite color. 


houseof999 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss!





muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. *I lost my dad last year as well, in January. It's hard, isn't it?*


I'm sorry for your loss as well.  Yes, it is hard, especially during 2020.


Kimbashop said:


> What a lovely tribute to your mom.





Narnanz said:


> If only I could drink alcohol at the moment (medication)...otherwise I would have joined you as well...what a lovely gesture of remembrance .





Molly0 said:


> To your Mom.



Thank you Whateve, Minda, House, Muchstuff, Kimbashop, Naranz, and Molly!  

My mom lived in Atlanta with my brother. My sister had a flight for March 15th and I was going to follow her a couple of weeks later. It was to allow my brother and his wife as much down time as possible since they had been taking such great care of my mom, which required almost all day attention.  The weekend before my sister's flight the Bay Area went on Lockdown because of covid and Dr Fauci discouraged flying for people over 60, especially flights over an hour. We wrestled with our decision but decided as a family it was best for everyone that we didn't take the four hour flight to Atlanta, for our health and to prevent us from possibly bringing covid to my brother's house. So we didn't get to say goodbye, or have a memorial service for her.
But yesterday was not about being sad. It was about sharing stories and laughing about things we haven't thought about in a while. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the women who take care of their family, and to those women who share their compassion, skills, and knowledge with someone in need.


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


What a sweet thing to do in her memory.  Sorry to hear about her passing, but wow 96 that’s great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> What a sweet thing to do in her memory.  Sorry to hear about her passing, but wow 96 that’s great!


Thanks BBG!  
She was blessed with so many years. (Maybe I should start drinking vodka every day!  )


----------



## Mimmy

RuedeNesle said:


> Today would have been my mother's 96th birthday.  She died last year, April 2nd. She drank vodka every day and drank vodka martinis when she went out. My sister and I stopped in a bar this afternoon to celebrate her birthday with her favorite drink. We had the bartender make one for her. My sister and I don't drink so it was mostly a symbolic gesture, and we enjoyed reminiscing about fun times together.
> Switched to my mini Bennett for the occasion.
> View attachment 5078637


I am sorry about your mom passing, RuedeNesle. I love the way that you honored her and celebrated what would have been her 96th birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mimmy said:


> I am sorry about your mom passing, RuedeNesle. I love the way that you honored her and celebrated what would have been her 96th birthday!


Thank you Mimmy!


----------



## Mimmy

Many of you have already seen this bag on a couple of the Coach threads. My new to me (and really like new) vintage, genuine alligator, made in Italy clutch!

I hope to actually carry this out today and not just up and down the stairs.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5078933
> 
> Many of you have already seen this bag on a couple of the Coach threads. My new to me (and really like new) vintage, genuine alligator, made in Italy clutch!
> 
> I hope to actually carry this out today and not just up and down the stairs.


I hope you and your beautiful bag make it out today!


----------



## Mimmy

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you and your beautiful bag make it out today!


Thank you, RuedeNesle! A quick shopping trip somewhere might be in order!


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker heart bag in black today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ted Baker heart bag in black today.
> 
> View attachment 5079008



Love this cutie — the chain is especially gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this cutie — the chain is especially gorgeous!



Thank you!   I love gunmetal hardware! This is an excellent dark gunmetal for the chain.


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> Ted Baker heart bag in black today.
> 
> View attachment 5079008


You have the cutest stuff!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> You have the cutest stuff!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

White and red bag that looks like pink.
Happy Mother's  day to all the ladies out there!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238


How have you been?...havent seen you for ages!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> How have you been?...havent seen you for ages!


Hi Naranz  I'm doing great. Haven't been changing handbags much. Starting to venture out again cautiously like a turtle now that our counties numbers are finally looking good 

How have you been doing? It's winter for you right?


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238



So happy to see your post here again ATB  — missed your lovely (and fit ) mod shot!


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi Naranz  I'm doing great. Haven't been changing handbags much. Starting to venture out again cautiously like a turtle now that our counties numbers are finally looking good
> 
> How have you been doing? It's winter for you right?


yes..coming into it...been a bit mild so far and we havent had a fire yet.
Im doing as ok as I can ...have a few health issues at the moment so am a bit slow like the turtle you mentioned. hopefully getting on top of it soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238


Good to see you! You look awesome with your lovely red bag! Did you warn @RuedeNesle ?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> White and red bag that looks like pink.
> Happy Mother's  day to all the ladies out there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079189





Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238






Sunshine mama said:


> Good to see you! You look awesome with your lovely red bag! Did you warn @RuedeNesle ?


 
I reacted to your posts earlier but I didn't have time to  because I was still looking for something to eat on Grubhub!  I finally settled on something (fried fish sandwich and fries), and came back to this thread to reply.
SM: I love your pink looking red bag! 
ATB: It's so great to see you posting again! Especially red bags!


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton med Kiera hobo in a fabulous red.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Good to see you! You look awesome with your lovely red bag! Did you warn @RuedeNesle ?





Iamminda said:


> So happy to see your post here again ATB  — missed your lovely (and fit ) mod shot!





RuedeNesle said:


> I reacted to your posts earlier but I didn't have time to  because I was still looking for something to eat on Grubhub!  I finally settled on something (fried fish sandwich and fries), and came back to this thread to reply.
> SM: I love your pink looking red bag!
> ATB: It's so great to see you posting again! Especially red bags!


Lol, thank you very kindly ladies! RN doesn't need to react unless she's become sensitive to pink bags too?  

Hi Minda and SSSmama!! Missed you guys Hopefully I'll be back posting now that it looks like I can go to places again.

RN I completely understand food being the priority first  My friends know not to get in my way if I'm hungry


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> yes..coming into it...been a bit mild so far and we havent had a fire yet.
> Im doing as ok as I can ...have a few health issues at the moment so am a bit slow like the turtle you mentioned. hopefully getting on top of it soon.


Oh Naranz is NZ getting fires regularly too now? I'm in So. Calif the wildfire capital. I've heard OZ has been getting fires but had no idea your area was too 
Sorry to hear you are under the weather Naranz Hope it's temporary.

Your Kiera hobo is a gorgeous red. Now, *RuedeNesle* can faint (after she eats)


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh Naranz is NZ getting fires regularly too now? I'm in So. Calif the wildfire capital. I've heard OZ has been getting fires but had no idea your area was too
> Sorry to hear you are under the weather Naranz Hope it's temporary.
> 
> Your Kiera hobo is a gorgeous red. Now, *RuedeNesle* can faint (after she eats)


Not wildlife fires hun....but our only heating is a kent fireplace indoors.
Yes...once Im gone from my place of work I really do believe that I will heal up fast. I think a lot is stress induced. Some is arthritis.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Oroton med Kiera hobo in a fabulous red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079346





 I hope you feel better soon!  


Addicted to bags said:


> Oh Naranz is NZ getting fires regularly too now? I'm in So. Calif the wildfire capital. I've heard OZ has been getting fires but had no idea your area was too
> Sorry to hear you are under the weather Naranz Hope it's temporary.
> 
> Your Kiera hobo is a gorgeous red. Now, *RuedeNesle* *can faint (after she eats)*


I must have been hungry! I completely missed Naranz' post!  When you said I could faint I had to go back through this thread to find it. It's funny how much clarity I have once I've eaten.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Not wildlife fires hun....but our only heating is a kent fireplace indoors.
> Yes...once Im gone from my place of work I really do believe that I will heal up fast. I think a lot is stress induced. Some is arthritis.


Oh thank goodness I misunderstood about the fire     
Hope you leave your place of work soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

My very first Massaccesi bag. Midi Selene in plum pebbled leather.


----------



## kaledonia

It is a rainy day... Furla Candy micro? in blue


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Oroton med Kiera hobo in a fabulous red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079346



Fabulous bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying sunshine today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621


  "I'm walking on sunshine.....and don't it feel good!"   I love that song and I really love your picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621


You certainly do!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621



So Beautifu!!!  Your namesake!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621


Sunshine for Sunshine Mama! The lemon is a nice touch


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238


welcome back!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the mom's here
> 
> View attachment 5079238


It's lovely to see you posting again. Love to know about your bag. It's beautiful. Thanks


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621


BEAUTIFUL photo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> It's lovely to see you posting again. Love to know about your bag. It's beautiful. Thanks


Hi LB!!  It's a Coach Emery, the smallest size (21??) from 2020. I'm hoping Coach brings it back as I love simple cross body bags. It came in solid black & Hibiscus (which mine is) and I think 2 colorblock versions?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kimbashop said:


> welcome back!


Thank you Kimbashop


----------



## afroken

A slouchy Bal to start off the week


----------



## Sarah03

Pochette Metis for the week!


----------



## VSUVUS

Burberry  ft. my “Bucci” a.k.a. Baby Baggu-cci


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> At Trader Joe’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078200



I miss TJ soooooo much  longing for the day when I can go down to the US and shop there again.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Carrying sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079621



Cute bag!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## muchstuff

Yesterday's Balenciaga monk Day bag...


----------



## muchstuff

Todays' vintage Chanel...


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## LucyMadrid

elisabettaverde said:


> I chose to carry my croco embossed Mulberry Seaton for my birthday weekend last month.  It’s my 3rd bag from this brand and I’m totally impressed with the quality, from the suede interiors to the beautiful, saturated colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065279
> View attachment 5065280
> View attachment 5065282


I didn't know about this brand. Thanks for this information. Lovely bag.


----------



## missconvy

I couldn’t resist this Mickey tote


----------



## whateve

kaledonia said:


> It is a rainy day... Furla Candy micro? in blue
> 
> View attachment 5079518


I always wanted one of these but never got one because they don't come with straps.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5080146



Beautiful color Jen .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color Jen .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red. This will be my first time using it


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red. This will be my first time using it


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Coach phone crossbody with my Hoya heart I just got. ❤️


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


>


Thank you I’m very pleasantly surprised by this bag thus far. It looks like it only has a shoulder strap, but with the same strap you can also wear it crossbody. It’s the perfect length for both


----------



## LuckyBitch

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi LB!!  It's a Coach Emery, the smallest size (21??) from 2020. I'm hoping Coach brings it back as I love simple cross body bags. It came in solid black & Hibiscus (which mine is) and I think 2 colorblock versions?
> 
> View attachment 5079870


Thanks so much! I love the size, perfect for my 5'2" height. It's so nice you're back


----------



## Addicted to bags

LuckyBitch said:


> Thanks so much! I love the size, perfect for my 5'2" height. It's so nice you're back


Thank you for your sweet words LB  I'm 5'1 so I understand  I've seen the same color bag on ebay like this listing. I don't know the seller at all.








						Coach 1941 Emery 21 Crossbody Bag B4/hibiscus 89125 Glovetanned Leather for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach 1941 Emery 21 Crossbody Bag B4/hibiscus 89125 Glovetanned Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## muchstuff

simplymilay02 said:


> Hey all! I'm new to this site and am a little unsure of how to post, as I have a limited profile. If the following is not something that should be posted in this thread, please inform me so that I can remove it. I just wanted to advertise a vintage Judith Leiber bag that I'm trying to sell, but have had virtually no success with on Poshmark. I'd typically try to continue advertising my bag in hopes of finding a buyer, but I'll be leaving for college in a few months and have to get rid of it soon, so that is why I decided to checkout this site. Thank you guys so much!! (If anyone is interested, I also have a vintage Chanel camera bag that is being sold on my Poshmark).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare/Vintage Judith Leiber Mini Bag
> 
> 
> Shop simplymilay's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Item- Judith Leiber Mini Bag (could double as a crossbody)  Material- Appears to be alligator skin (prominent material used by Leiber). Condition- Like new; some discoloring on the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Link to the Leiber


Hi, the only place you can advertise something you have to sell is on the auction listings thread. Your items have to be listed somewhere so you can provide a link. TPF is firm on it's members not selling anywhere else on the site.

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Fossil Gigi drawstring bag was heavily wrinkled and I was going to send it back, but I decided to keep it, so I ironed them out and changed out the strap. I'm so glad cuz I love it now.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fossil Gigi drawstring bag was heavily wrinkled and I was going to send it back, but I decided to keep it, so I ironed them out and changed out the strap. I'm so glad cuz I love it now.
> View attachment 5080964



Pretty .  It looks so rich and yummy like a big piece of toffee — you did a great job restoring it.  How do you iron leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pretty .  It looks so rich and yummy like a big piece of toffee — you did a great job restoring it.  How do you iron leather?


Thank you!
It looks soooo much better after ironing it. The "iron-y" is(), I don't even iron my clothes.
Leather can be ironed with a warm setting, and with a thin smooth fabric over the leather.
Here are before pictures.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Perfect for a day on the lake...DH and I took the boat out and this waterproof coral 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Le Pliage was the ideal choice!


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors Manhattan.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


I love this bag!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this bag!


thanks! Me too! I keep coming back to it.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


What a great looking bag.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


This bag is AWESOME!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


>





Narnanz said:


> What a great looking bag.





Sarah03 said:


> This bag is AWESOME!!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Dug this out today:


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fossil Gigi drawstring bag was heavily wrinkled and I was going to send it back, but I decided to keep it, so I ironed them out and changed out the strap. I'm so glad cuz I love it now.
> View attachment 5080964


You ironed leather?!?


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


The rainbow hardware!


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Massaccesi Astra satchel 
Today: Coach Ace satchel
I love me a satchel. Handheld bags make me feel girly and fancy.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Massaccesi Astra satchel
> Today: Coach Ace satchel
> I love me a satchel. Handheld bags make me feel girly and fancy.
> View attachment 5081246
> View attachment 5081249



Two gorgeous bags C


----------



## Amazona

Went mini with Coach Nolita 19 



See here what's inside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> You ironed leather?!?



Yes.  Leather can be ironed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This thread is soooo bad. But I love looking at all the gorgeous bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It looks soooo much better after ironing it. *The "iron-y" is()*, I don't even iron my clothes.
> Leather can be ironed with a warm setting, and with a thin smooth fabric over the leather.
> Here are before pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081000
> View attachment 5081001


 
Great Job!


----------



## IntheOcean

Amazona said:


> Went mini with Coach Nolita 19
> View attachment 5081482


What a lovely shade of grey! Looks even better with the gunmetal HW


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Michael Kors Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081058


I have always loved this bag!  Shophq has a small selection of MK bags and they have this one in red! (20% off!) I keep going back to it trying to convince myself I could make it work but I know it's not the size bag I need right now. I hope it goes to a good home where it will be well loved and well used.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I have always loved this bag!  Shophq has a small selection of MK bags and they have this one in red! (20% off!) I keep going back to it trying to convince myself I could make it work but I know it's not the size bag I need right now. I hope it goes to a good home where it will be well loved and well used.


Oh, so the size does matter!

BTW, are you referring to this bag?(I looked it up)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh, so the size does matter!
> 
> BTW, are you referring to this bag?(I looked it up)
> View attachment 5081519


First of all....you're torturing me!   
Second, yes I'm talking about this one.
Third, size _always _matters!


----------



## IntheOcean

Carrying this Prada tote today to run an errand and see mom


----------



## BeachBagGal

Amazona said:


> Went mini with Coach Nolita 19
> View attachment 5081482
> 
> 
> See here what's inside!


Love using the Nolitas as a small crossbody.


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Massaccesi Astra satchel
> Today: Coach Ace satchel
> I love me a satchel. Handheld bags make me feel girly and fancy.
> View attachment 5081246
> View attachment 5081249


Love that top pink color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This drawstring bag with a wider strap today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> This drawstring bag with a wider strap today.
> View attachment 5081649


Your Irony Bag     Any chance of a mod shot SSSmama? Love to see how it hangs and hugs the body.


----------



## houseof999

@RuedeNesle for your safety have a seat please


----------



## simplymilay02

muchstuff said:


> Hi, the only place you can advertise something you have to sell is on the auction listings thread. Your items have to be listed somewhere so you can provide a link. TPF is firm on it's members not selling anywhere else on the site.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/


Thank you so very much! May I ask where the forum is to post items? I appreciate it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle for your safety have a seat please
> View attachment 5081848
> 
> View attachment 5081851






Thank you for the couch!  Good lookin' out!   What a beautiful red bag!   And you have the perfect background for it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Your Irony Bag     Any chance of a mod shot SSSmama? Love to see how it hangs and hugs the body.


Nooooooo! Not that! I have Covid poundage, so can you wait until I lose them?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Nooooooo! Not that! I have Covid poundage, so can you wait until I lose them?


But I can't wait to see it! it looks so cute and I'm sure you do too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> But I can't wait to see it! it looks so cute and I'm sure you do too


Ok. I will for you darling! But I'll be covering up all of my extra lovely goodness!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok. I will for you darling! But I'll be covering up all of my extra lovely goodness!!!


You're the best SSSSmama!!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5081862
> 
> 
> Thank you for the couch!  Good lookin' out!   What a beautiful red bag!   And you have the perfect background for it!


Thank you! Haha that background is just a shrub at the DMV.


----------



## muchstuff

simplymilay02 said:


> Thank you so very much! May I ask where the forum is to post items? I appreciate it!


I posted the link to you in my last post.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## Elisabag

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5082159


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sarah03

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5082159


This bag is so cute! Love the color.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I have always loved this bag!  Shophq has a small selection of MK bags and they have this one in red! (20% off!) I keep going back to it trying to convince myself I could make it work but I know it's not the size bag I need right now. I hope it goes to a good home where it will be well loved and well used.


Aw, that's too bad. The red is gorgeous It is as small as I like to go. I have smaller bags but I have to leave things out.


----------



## whateve

This little vintage Coach bag, made in 1995
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## JenJBS

Elisabag said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you!   




Sarah03 said:


> This bag is so cute! Love the color.


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5082159



What a showstopper — so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a showstopper — so pretty



Thank you, Minda!    Also sometimes a work stopper, when I stare at it...


----------



## PANda_USC

Date night with the partner and Ms. Gold,


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  Leather can be ironed.


You learn something new every day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Marcie today.


----------



## Molly0

Little summer Coach with some strap variation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Little summer Coach with some strap variation.
> View attachment 5082321


It's a great color combo! So pretty for summer!


----------



## Lilyesque

Hello. 
Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ... I know this is weird, so bare with me, I like the way nylon bags sound when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lilyesque said:


> Hello.
> Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ... I know this is weird, so bare with me, I like the way nylon bags soundsacs when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?


I have a few LeSportsacs. I think I will take them out of storage so I can use them! Thanks for the enabling reminder!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilyesque said:


> Hello.
> Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ...* I know this is weird, so bare with me, *I like the way nylon bags sound when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?


 Lilyesque!

There is no judgement here when we share our handbag loves and quirks!   I was a leather only person until I retired. Now I'm finding that nylon, coated canvas, and fabric bags fit my lifestyle better. I still carry leather bags, but not as much. It's funny you should mention LeSportsac now. I was looking at my double zipper cosmetic bag recently thinking I should start using it in my day-to-day bags again. I switched to using it only in my carry-on bag but, you know, 2020!

Please feel free to post pics of your LeSportsac and any other bags you carry and love!


----------



## missconvy

Lilyesque said:


> Hello.
> Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ... I know this is weird, so bare with me, I like the way nylon bags sound when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?


I love nylon  I have more nylon bags in my collection than leather.


----------



## Joule

Another Delvaux Day as we take the Teen to get the first vaccine dose! We're in such a celebratory mood, it's almost like a party.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a great color combo! So pretty for summer!


Thanks!  I know you’re a “strap changer” too.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Molly0  I have a different chain today.  It's actually a necklace from my DD!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Molly0  I have a different chain today.  It's actually a necklace from my DD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082735



This chain is so pretty!  I can’t tell from the sunlight —  is it gold and silver?


----------



## Iamminda

Lilyesque said:


> Hello.
> Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ... I know this is weird, so bare with me, I like the way nylon bags sound when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?



LeSportSac bags are super light, carefree and functional.  And those outer pockets are fantastic.  I used them exclusively the first months of the pandemic.  They are great to have in any collection.  Sometimes, I like them a little more than my Longchamp Le Pliage for carefree outings or travel due to the lack of outer pockets on the latter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This chain is so pretty!  I can’t tell from the sunlight —  is it gold and silver?


Thank you. It's gold.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Iamminda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5082800
> View attachment 5082803



Your purple outfit is very pretty and looks great with your bag .


----------



## BowieFan1971

Trying her out to see if I am truly a Kelly girl or an admirer from afar. Can you believe she is 65 years old?!?!?! I can only hope I look as good. First dinner out with friends since last February...


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying her out to see if I am truly a Kelly girl or an admirer from afar. Can you believe she is 65 years old?!?!?! I can only hope I look as good. First dinner out with friends since last February...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082943


How fun!
Have a great time with your beautiful Kelly!
And your friends.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Iamminda said:


> Your purple outfit is very pretty and looks great with your bag .


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Adding an iridescent crossbody strap (Coach) to my favorite Bbag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Adding an iridescent Coach crossbody strap to my favorite Bbag today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082961


That's a perfect match IM! Magic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a perfect match IM! Magic!



Thanks SSSSM .  It’s really perfect — bluish purple just like my bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Adding an iridescent crossbody strap (Coach) to my favorite Bbag today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082961


  Your bag is a beautiful blue Minda! And I love the strap with it!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Your bag is a beautiful blue Minda! And I love the strap with it!



Thanks so much RN .  I am crazy about this color.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fossil Gigi drawstring bag was heavily wrinkled and I was going to send it back, but I decided to keep it, so I ironed them out and changed out the strap. I'm so glad cuz I love it now.
> View attachment 5080964


cute bag. And you could seriously sell your photos to advertisers! I love how you staged this on the marble top with the framed mirror and yellow flowers.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Massaccesi Astra satchel
> Today: Coach Ace satchel
> I love me a satchel. Handheld bags make me feel girly and fancy.
> View attachment 5081246
> View attachment 5081249


beautiful bags! I haven't seen that Coach satchel before. I love the edge paint and the overall shape.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5082159


I love this bag. Every time you post it I swoon.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Adding an iridescent crossbody strap (Coach) to my favorite Bbag today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082961



Such a beautiful blue! The strap is perfect with it!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love this bag. Every time you post it I swoon.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Lilyesque said:


> Hello.
> Today I'm carrying a LeSportsac Deluxe Everyday bag. I just discovered this brand and so far, I love it. I can't seem to find any video reviews of the bag being used as a purse. Most people seem to use it as a diaper bag. I got it because I have recently become obsessed with nylon bags. I've carried leather bags forever and always told anyone who asked that a leather bag was the way to go. But ... I know this is weird, so bare with me, I like the way nylon bags sound when you're rummaging through them.  Does anyone still carry this bag as a purse, or am I the only one?


I have some LeSportsac pouches that I love. I haven't used them in a while so now you have me interested in taking them out again.


----------



## Kimbashop

Joule said:


> Another Delvaux Day as we take the Teen to get the first vaccine dose! We're in such a celebratory mood, it's almost like a party.


Our teens got their first Vax doses today, and we felt so excited. Soon we will be a fully vaccinated family.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Adding an iridescent crossbody strap (Coach) to my favorite Bbag today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082961


I love it with the strap! It just oomphs up the incredible color and pizzaz of this bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

2011 Bal Velo by day and Coach Black Court by night. 
Oh, my! Both in need of some conditioner...


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Adding an iridescent crossbody strap (Coach) to my favorite Bbag today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082961


You're making me want this strap! Even though my velo's strap is perfectly adequate.


----------



## whateve

Another vintage Coach bag. This is a collegiate bag made in NYC in the 80s. Bonus pet bomb! That's Charlie. He's almost 22 years old.


----------



## Joule

Kimbashop said:


> Our teens got their first Vax doses today, and we felt so excited. Soon we will be a fully vaccinated family.


Hooray! Happy for all of us!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks very much Jen, Kim and WE .

WE — if mine came with a long strap, I probably wouldn’t _need _this strap but may still want it .  If you think you can also use it on another bag, go for it (i have seen it pop up as 1 left/available once or twice since I got mine).  



JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful blue! The strap is perfect with it!





Kimbashop said:


> I love it with the strap! It just oomphs up the incredible color and pizzaz of this bag.





whateve said:


> You're making me want this strap! Even though my velo's strap is perfectly adequate.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Our teens got their first Vax doses today, and we felt so excited. Soon we will be a fully vaccinated family.



Yay!   Congratulations!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> @Molly0  I have a different chain today.  It's actually a necklace from my DD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082735


Love it!


----------



## MrsGAM

whateve said:


> Another vintage Coach bag. This is a collegiate bag made in NYC in the 80s. Bonus pet bomb! That's Charlie. He's almost 22 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082999


I use my Collegiate today, too!


We went to visit the school my son will go to next year.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Yay!   Congratulations!


thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Hooray! Happy for all of us!


So true!


----------



## missconvy

Fjallraven sling


----------



## Molly0

Another old girl (45ish)


...and another strap replacement


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium


----------



## mariliz11

An oldie for dinner, Gucci bumblebee pochette


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Another old girl (45ish)
> View attachment 5083570
> 
> ...and another strap replacement



A beauty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Stonewash Blue. I’m obsessed with this bag and it’s blue grey color! The leather on this bag is so soft and smooshy! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> A beauty!


Thankyou!  After forty-some years, not a bit of wear.


----------



## Molly0

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Stonewash Blue. I’m obsessed with this bag and it’s blue grey color! The leather on this bag is so soft and smooshy! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083745


Love that sheen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium


   I love geranium too! I have one or two geranium bags.


----------



## carterazo

Yesterday: Coach Romy in mint
Today: Coach turnlock shoulder bag in green


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton bag from the week gone, Coach precreed Convertible Clutch, Prune of Argentina east/west leather bag Im working on and my Bal first in Raisin.
The Bal and the Coach Im trying to decide what to use for my birthday lunch tomorrow.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This rebellious, tough cookie! 
Bal small City bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this backpack as a ladylike hand held bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this backpack as a ladylike hand held bag.
> View attachment 5084339


Your pictures always look like they could be in an ad for the brand you're carrying in the picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Your pictures always look like they could be in an ad for the brand you're carrying in the picture.


Thank you!!
It's because I am ad-dicted !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!
> It's because I am ad-dicted !!!


 And if I can ad-d to that, it's because you also have a very creative eye!


----------



## daisychainz

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Coach Romy in mint
> Today: Coach turnlock shoulder bag in green
> View attachment 5083972
> View attachment 5083973


Your mask is so very pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood Bianca duffle bag today.


----------



## Kimbashop




----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My "Kaia phone bag" with my essentials for a  quick stop at the supermarkt. It's from a  Berlin based  brand called  "Maison Héroïne"


----------



## misskittee

Breaking out my new Marmont! I am in love, this is a special one.


----------



## maris.crane

Strathberry Micro Allegro


----------



## muchstuff

Bal flat brass Hobo...


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Oroton bag from the week gone, Coach precreed Convertible Clutch, Prune of Argentina east/west leather bag Im working on and my Bal first in Raisin.
> The Bal and the Coach Im trying to decide what to use for my birthday lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084014


Went with my First in Raisin for my Birthday lunch.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Went with my First in Raisin for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084730



Great choice for your special day.  Happy Birthday .


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Went with my First in Raisin for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084730


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Went with my First in Raisin for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084730


Happy birthday Naranz!


----------



## Narnanz

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes....Im unfortunately feeling every one of my 47 years.
The First really cheared me up...as all my bags do.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Narnanz said:


> Thank you all for the Birthday wishes....Im unfortunately feeling every one of my 47 years.
> The First really cheared me up...as all my bags do.



Happy Birthday! Wishing you all the best for the next 47 years ahead!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Went with my First in Raisin for my Birthday lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084730


Happy Birthday!  I'm happy your First cheered you up!
"May the best of your past be the worst of your future!"


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> Thank you all for the Birthday wishes....Im unfortunately feeling every one of my 47 years.
> The First really cheared me up...as all my bags do.


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunday walk with one of the Marcies.


----------



## missconvy

Grocery shopping


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Sabine clutch for church today.


----------



## VSUVUS

Carrying this vintage Prada I thrifted 

It’s also been nice enough here to wear shorts


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


> I love geranium too! I have one or two geranium bags.


That’s good


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

It is raining  all day long   had to change into something I can rub dry easily


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton as a crossbody.


----------



## Narnanz

Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral


----------



## SakuraSakura

We're at a hotel. Time to get our pot stickers!


----------



## whateve

All loaded up for tomorrow. Coach court bag in navy. Made in 1999 but nearly new. I didn't have to rehab it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Noir Nikki.


----------



## afroken

Wearing this beauty for the week  one of my HGs and I’m so happy to finally have her in my collection


----------



## IntheOcean

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the week  one of my HGs and I’m so happy to finally have her in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5085805


 LOVE!!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the week  one of my HGs and I’m so happy to finally have her in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5085805



She gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

afroken said:


> Wearing this beauty for the week  one of my HGs and I’m so happy to finally have her in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5085805



Is this UV?  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## misskittee

Toy Loulou out n about today


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cathy Roels ~Caro Accessories 
Bucket bag in turquoise nubuck


----------



## Iamminda

One of my all-time favorite Coach today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> One of my all-time favorite Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5086048


That's a beautiful pale blue!
What is the name of the bag and color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5085995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Roels ~Caro Accessories
> Bucket bag in turquoise nubuck


This bag looks like butta!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a beautiful pale blue!
> What is the name of the bag and color?



Thanks SSSSM .  It’s the Dakotah in light blue.  I got it 6+ years ago.  I actually bought 6 of this style before but this is the only one I have left as it is my favorite.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this again.


----------



## Molly0

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5085995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy Roels ~Caro Accessories
> Bucket bag in turquoise nubuck


OMG!  Tell me more!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this again.
> View attachment 5086080


Hands up those who would buy a coffee table book of all of @Sunshine mama  photos ...so much better then some of the professionally produced pics.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Hands up those who would buy a coffee table book of all of @Sunshine mama  photos ...so much better then some of the professionally produced pics.



Sign me up for a copy please!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> One of my all-time favorite Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5086048


I wish I had gotten this one. I love my black one so much. At the time the blue looked very pale on the website but it looks so much prettier in your picture. This is the first time I noticed the feathers are black.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my Kurt Geiger rainbow crystal Kensington


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I wish I had gotten this one. I love my black one so much. At the time the blue looked very pale on the website but it looks so much prettier in your picture. This is the first time I noticed the feathers are black.



Thanks.  I know how much you love your black one.  I should have given mine a chance before selling it .  I used my other black one (with gold hardware) a few times but just didnt love it.


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Kurt Geiger rainbow crystal Kensington
> View attachment 5086221



This bag is so pretty especially with the pom!  (This particular KG bag has tempted me for a few years now ).


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so pretty especially with the pom!  (This particular KG bag has tempted me for a few years now ).


Thank you!   The peacock pom is from Kate Spade.
**Just to enable you..  The bag _is_ still available on the Kurt Geiger site! *wink wink *nudge


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Sign me up for a copy please!!



Sign me up for one as well!


----------



## afroken

IntheOcean said:


> LOVE!!





JenJBS said:


> She gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> Is this UV?  It’s gorgeous!


Thank you everyone!! Yes it's ultraviolet. It _only_ took me 4 years to find her in gold HW, regular size, EUC, and good price


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Hands up those who would buy a coffee table book of all of @Sunshine mama  photos ...so much better then some of the professionally produced pics.


 here!


----------



## Kimbashop

my Bal eggplant First today.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> my Bal eggplant First today.
> View attachment 5086342
> View attachment 5086343


We are both doing purple Bals today! The second photo where the sun hits, is that an accurate depiction of the true tone of the colour?


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Hands up those who would buy a coffee table book of all of @Sunshine mama  photos ...so much better then some of the professionally produced pics.


 I'm in!  @Sunshine mama please let us know when your first book is released.


----------



## RuedeNesle

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Kurt Geiger rainbow crystal Kensington
> View attachment 5086221


  


Iamminda said:


> This bag is so pretty especially with the pom!  (This particular KG bag has tempted me for a few years now ).


Everything she just said!


----------



## Lilyesque

RuedeNesle said:


> Lilyesque!
> 
> There is no judgement here when we share our handbag loves and quirks!   I was a leather only person until I retired. Now I'm finding that nylon, coated canvas, and fabric bags fit my lifestyle better. I still carry leather bags, but not as much. It's funny you should mention LeSportsac now. I was looking at my double zipper cosmetic bag recently thinking I should start using it in my day-to-day bags again. I switched to using it only in my carry-on bag but, you know, 2020!
> 
> Please feel free to post pics of your LeSportsac and any other bags you carry and love!


I got the Comfy Cats print. Pink is my favorite color and I love cats. Win win. I wish the interior had a more exciting color, though. I like purses with interesting interiors. It keeps it fun. I also miss those two little slip pockets in a lot of purses. I didn't realize how much I used them until now.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> my Bal eggplant First today.
> View attachment 5086342
> View attachment 5086343



What a showstopper!        That color...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lilyesque said:


> I got the Comfy Cats print. Pink is my favorite color and I love cats. Win win. I wish the interior had a more exciting color, though. I like purses with interesting interiors. It keeps it fun. I also miss those two little slip pockets in a lot of purses. I didn't realize how much I used them until now.


Hi L!  
Thanks for the pics! It's funny how much I use the slip pockets in bags. I bought a reversible Coach tote last year and discovered I need inside slip and zip pockets. 
Your initial post did inspire me to switch back to my LeSportSac cosmetic bag as my "essentials bags".  I posted these pics in the WIMB thread a few days ago. You can see I use the inside pockets.


----------



## IntheOcean

Carried this Givenchy bag for the first time today, my newest acquisition. I'm pretty much in love


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Carried this Givenchy bag for the first time today, my newest acquisition. I'm pretty much in love
> 
> View attachment 5086684


Great bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> Great bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Carried this Givenchy bag for the first time today, my newest acquisition. I'm pretty much in love
> 
> View attachment 5086684



It's fabulous!      Congratulations on this lovely new acquisition!


----------



## IntheOcean

JenJBS said:


> It's fabulous!      Congratulations on this lovely new acquisition!


Thank you, JenJBS


----------



## ccbaggirl89

misskittee said:


> Breaking out my new Marmont! I am in love, this is a special one.
> View attachment 5084651


 This bag! It's on my wishlist.


----------



## Lilyesque

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi L!
> Thanks for the pics! It's funny how much I use the slip pockets in bags. I bought a reversible Coach tote last year and discovered I need inside slip and zip pockets.
> Your initial post did inspire me to switch back to my LeSportSac cosmetic bag as my "essentials bags".  I posted these pics in the WIMB thread a few days ago. You can see I use the inside pockets.
> View attachment 5086587
> View attachment 5086588


Yes, tissue, lotion, hand sanitizer, lip balm. Those are the things I like in those pockets.


----------



## JenJBS

My Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5086951



Such a pretty color Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> We are both doing purple Bals today! The second photo where the sun hits, is that an accurate depiction of the true tone of the colour?


purple bal sisters! Yes, both photos are accurate in terms of color. It is one of my HGs.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!        That color...


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  Tell me more!


Of course!
It's her hobo Bucket! https://www.caroaccessories.com/hobo-bucket-bags


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks like butta!!!


Feels like it too


----------



## Molly0

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Of course!
> It's her hobo Bucket! https://www.caroaccessories.com/hobo-bucket-bags


Love them!


----------



## kaledonia

Fossil crossbody bag. It does not look good. I would not repurchase Fossil bags.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cathy Roels / Caro Accessories


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying this beauty today! 

My Kurt Geiger rainbow shopper!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Had to go under the radar, cute and casual to wear with a denim shirt dress, for my niece’s graduation. The Picotin 18 was perfect!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had to go under the radar, cute and casual to wear with a denim shirt dress, for my niece’s graduation. The Pico 18 was perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088115


Is that the gold color or something else? I love it.


----------



## carterazo

Coach tote with MK crossbody


----------



## Molly0

Coach Drawstring Bucket


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying this beauty today!
> 
> My Kurt Geiger rainbow shopper!
> View attachment 5087993



Another KG Rainbow beauty .


----------



## BowieFan1971

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the gold color or something else? I love it.


It’s orange, like the color of the Hermès box. Bold and happy, but not too bright.

Other pics in different light...


----------



## Addicted to bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s orange, like the color of the Hermès box. Bold and happy, but not too bright.
> 
> Other pics in different light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088160
> View attachment 5088162


It didn't look orange in your other post but I see now. Looks great on you and I like how you turned the scarf accessory into a charm


----------



## Ludmilla

Gerard Darel again.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Coach Drawstring Bucket
> View attachment 5088144



Love that color!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


Thanks.  It’s one of those chameleon types that appears sometimes pink, sometimes purple.


----------



## XCCX

My beloved Chanel beige 19 flap bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is a fun bag day!  
Have a great weekend eve everyone


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is a fun bag day!
> Have a great weekend eve everyone
> View attachment 5088576


YAY! I'm so happy to see this one again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is a fun bag day!
> Have a great weekend eve everyone
> View attachment 5088576


Is that a Marc Jacob SSSSSmama? So cute and I love Peanuts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> YAY! I'm so happy to see this one again.


Thank you.   I was waiting to use it for a fun day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a Marc Jacob SSSSSmama? So cute and I love Peanuts.


Yes it is.  And thank you!
I love Peanuts too, and Snoopy is my favorite!
According to my kids, I look and act just like Snoopy.


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Marwari PM...


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5088778


The oil slick hardware is everything!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5088778



 that rainbow hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The oil slick hardware is everything!!


Thank you!    It really is... 



Iamminda said:


> that rainbow hardware!


Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Your gorgeous green one inspired me to get mine! Oh, that green.... Still on my mind.


I am so glad! Its such a great style   I’ve been downsizing most of my contemporary bags but i will never sell these 2! (I also have a gray with blue stripes thats almost as pretty as the green)


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies first day out...
> 
> View attachment 5067727


Gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> BV Cesta...
> 
> View attachment 5070321


Swoon


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.
> View attachment 5089461


That bag is so YOU!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> That bag is so YOU!


I know! 
Plus it has pink+ yellow!
And 2 SMOOTH double zippers.


----------



## jbags07

Joule said:


> Needing a pick-me-up after a rough few days, so I'll be wearing the bag in my avatar: Alaïa Arabesque clous tote in a glorious dark green. This bag plus strong coffee will set me up for a winner of a week.


Gorgeous bag


----------



## Narnanz

Influenced by the Purseblog article on straw and cane bags and baskets...and even though it's winter here...my $20 cane basket for the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by the Purseblog article on straw and cane bags and baskets...and even though it's winter here...my $20 cane basket for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089504


It's adorable!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.
> View attachment 5089461



So cute — love it .  I need one of these to test-run an Alma BB


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by the Purseblog article on straw and cane bags and baskets...and even though it's winter here...my $20 cane basket for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089504


It’s a beautiful shape and I love the twilly  addition.


----------



## Kimbashop

MM midi-Diva bucket bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Influenced by the Purseblog article on straw and cane bags and baskets...and even though it's winter here...my $20 cane basket for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089504



That blue looks great against the basket!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> MM midi-Diva bucket bag today.
> View attachment 5089518



Pretty!  And I like your top a lot.


----------



## Narnanz

Kimbashop said:


> MM midi-Diva bucket bag today.
> View attachment 5089518


Love that wine colour....now I want a wine and is only 9.30am Sat morning here...*sigh*...medication makes it  no no.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  And I like your top a lot.


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Love that wine colour....now I want a wine and is only 9.30am Sat morning here...*sigh*...medication makes it  no no.


LOL.
The color is a bit hard to capture. It’s a purple with a lot of red in it. Now i want a glass of wine too.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag


That leather.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.
> View attachment 5089461


This is very on brand for you.


----------



## dignatius

Ms Diorama looking mysterious


----------



## maggiesze1

Dance studio Vendula bowler for today... Her first outing ...


----------



## Joule

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

First time using Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink tomorrow


----------



## carterazo

Massaccesi Penelope in Tiffany blue along with my trusty Coach Market Tote in grass green.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in Tiffany blue along with my trusty Coach Market Tote in grass green.
> View attachment 5089809


So pretty together. That blue is aptly named.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.
> View attachment 5089461


You have such great children, you’re a wonderful mom.  Good job DD3!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Cool Breeze you are very kind my friend!!!
When my DD3 saw the picture,  she was ecstatic that I was actually using the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> So pretty together. That blue is aptly named.


+1!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

carterazo said:


> Massaccesi Penelope in Tiffany blue along with my trusty Coach Market Tote in grass green.
> View attachment 5089809


These are crazy good colors!!!(even tho they're not pink)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my pinks and yellows today.  Gonna try to use bright, happy, and crazy colors as much as I can!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.
> View attachment 5090129


I love this bag!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my pinks and yellows today.  Gonna try to use bright, happy, and crazy colors as much as I can!
> View attachment 5090091


Delightful!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.
> View attachment 5090129


so lovely -- it looks a bit like the BV Byzantine purple-- glowy and cheerful.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> so lovely -- it looks a bit like the BV Byzantine purple-- glowy and cheerful.



Thank you!    BV purples are gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my pinks and yellows today.  Gonna try to use bright, happy, and crazy colors as much as I can!
> View attachment 5090091


So pretty! Did you add the strap?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! Did you add the strap?


Thank you.  Yes I added the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Delightful!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.
> View attachment 5090129



This is so pretty especially with this chain


----------



## VSUVUS

I guess you can say I have a thing for Prada Nylon


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty especially with this chain



Thank you, Minda!   Love the Coach Dinky chain!


----------



## foxgal

I haven’t used my R Minkoff triple zip belt bag in a long time but it was perfect for today’s walk. Still can’t believe I got this from the RM website marked down to $28!


----------



## Shelby33

RM marine smoosh MAB


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> RM marine smoosh MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090346


ohhh that blue is just electric Shelby......how is your new garden growing.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

My new-to-me, cream colored, nearly-vintage Botkier Trigger that I picked up at a thrift store for $4.99. The leather is incredibly soft, and the design of the bag is so cool and utilitarian. I don't care if slouchy bags never come back in style, I'm going to keep rocking this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Yes I added the strap.


Were there attachments on the side to put a chain on? Or did you add them?


----------



## BeachBagGal

foxgal said:


> I haven’t used my R Minkoff triple zip belt bag in a long time but it was perfect for today’s walk. Still can’t believe I got this from the RM website marked down to $28!
> 
> View attachment 5090345


Great score!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM marine smoosh MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090346


Love this color!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Were there attachments on the side to put a chain on? Or did you add them?


Amazon, Etsy,  and eBay all have inserts with d rings for the Kirigami pochettes. 
Like this one. But I eventually returned the one from Amazon and just made my own the way I like it.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> ohhh that blue is just electric Shelby......how is your new garden growing.


Hi Narnanz! I haven't planted anything yet, but did order some clematis and lots of seeds. There were already about 5 rose bushes here, lilacs, blueberry bushes, hydrangeas, and some Rose of Sharon shrubs. This garden will definitely be smaller even though there is more room. Maybe. Or I could go crazy and end up with 60 more rose bushes


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Hi Narnanz! I haven't planted anything yet, but did order some clematis and lots of seeds. There were already about 5 rose bushes here, lilacs, blueberry bushes, hydrangeas, and some Rose of Sharon shrubs. This garden will definitely be smaller even though there is more room. Maybe. Or I could go crazy and end up with 60 more rose bushes


Wow!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!!


That's only if I go crazy. I do miss my roses though.


----------



## Shelby33

poshyetthrifty said:


> My new-to-me, cream colored, nearly-vintage Botkier Trigger that I picked up at a thrift store for $4.99. The leather is incredibly soft, and the design of the bag is so cool and utilitarian. I don't care if slouchy bags never come back in style, I'm going to keep rocking this one!
> 
> View attachment 5090407


I LOVE slouchy bags and I think they love me. 
You got a great bag and what a deal!


----------



## samfalstaff

foxgal said:


> I haven’t used my R Minkoff triple zip belt bag in a long time but it was perfect for today’s walk. Still can’t believe I got this from the RM website marked down to $28!
> 
> View attachment 5090345


I love this skirt! And of course the RM!


----------



## Narnanz

BT Saddle today.


----------



## Molly0

My oldest.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazon, Etsy,  and eBay all have inserts with d rings for the Kirigami pochettes.
> Like this one. But I eventually returned the one from Amazon and just made my own the way I like it.
> View attachment 5090452


Ohh never knew that lol. Cool.   Is this permanent?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohh never knew that lol. Cool.   Is this permanent?


No. It's just an insert.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD3 knows I love Alma BBs. So she got me an "Alma BB"   (She said it was a great deal at $12.99) It's slightly smaller than a true Alma BB, and I really like it for running quick errands. It fits my card holder and my phone, plus a few more gadgets.
> View attachment 5089461


So pretty!! I love how the LV pouch glows behind the tinted PVC! Why hasn’t LV come out with an Alma like this? Better for me if they don’t. I saw a clear one like this for $12.99. If I ever see this color, I am getting it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

gettinpurseonal said:


> So pretty!! I love how the LV pouch glows behind the tinted PVC! Why hasn’t LV come out with an Alma like this? Better for me if they don’t. I saw a clear one like this for $12.99. If I ever see this color, I am getting it!


Thank you!
I hope you find one too. 
But that clear one sounds pretty too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> No. It's just an insert.


Oh I’m learning something new.  Now I’m intrigued lol


----------



## Parisianluxe

Hi H lovers, got this late last year but have no idea what is this Hermes shoulder bag called. It's a beautiful black box calf leather.  Would be grateful if anyone have any knowledge of this to share. Stay safe everyone


----------



## misskittee

Wearing my phantom cabas for traveling today!


----------



## muchstuff

misskittee said:


> Wearing my phantom cabas for traveling today!
> View attachment 5090848
> View attachment 5090849


Bag twin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink and yellow today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink and yellow today!
> View attachment 5090885


I love how you redecorated your Coach bag!  Great job! I wish you could do something with this bag: (Insert my face here. )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love how you redecorated your Coach bag!  Great job! I wish you could do something with this bag: (Insert my face here. )


Thank you Rue!
However,  I don't do faces. I honestly believe all creatures(including humans) are beautiful just the way they are!!! Just MHO.
I know what you mean though!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Six


----------



## stephci

Taking my toy for a drive


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Six
> 
> View attachment 5090961



Looks so good with the background you have chosen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Looks so good with the background you have chosen



Thank you, Minda!    It's a throw blanket.


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> RM marine smoosh MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090346


I have the same flowering shrub. It smells divine. Do you know name of it?


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton today.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> I have the same flowering shrub. It smells divine. Do you know name of it?


It's an Azela, I never noticed a scent but I just moved here.


----------



## Iamminda

This silver girl today


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> It's an Azela, I never noticed a scent but I just moved here.


I might have the wrong bush, then. We have Azaleas, too, but they don't have the same scent is our mysterious fuchsia bush does. They might be related.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This silver girl today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091251


So glam, Minda! I love it against the flower backdrop.


----------



## Narnanz

Have a photo?....we all might be able to ID it.


Kimbashop said:


> I might have the wrong bush, then. We have Azaleas, too, but they don't have the same scent is our mysterious fuchsia bush does. They might be related.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Have a photo?....we all might be able to ID it.


I do, in fact! here is a couple. The shrub did not flower like this last year. I have never seen it this full and lush before. The smell is just dreamy. We have a lot of Azaleas and Rhodos around our property, and this one looks like an azalea but it smells and doesn't seem to have a lot of green leaves.


----------



## Narnanz

Kimbashop said:


> I do, in fact! here is a couple. The shrub did not flower like this last year. I have never seen it this full and lush before. The smell is just dreamy. We have a lot of Azaleas and Rhodos around our property, and this one looks like an azalea but it smells and doesn't seem to have a lot of green leaves.
> 
> View attachment 5091281
> View attachment 5091283


Vireya rhodendrons have a scent.....same family as the azaleas
If no leaves then its a deciduous azalea..some still have scent.

Man...10 years out of the business and Ive lost all my knowledge.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This silver girl today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091251


Ooo look at that pretty silver! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> So glam, Minda! I love it against the flower backdrop.





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo look at that pretty silver! ❤



Thanks so much ladies . Oh yes K — you know I am “so glam”  with my usual jeans/hoodie uniform but at least my bag is nice .


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> Vireya rhodendrons have a scent.....same family as the azaleas
> If no leaves then its a deciduous azalea..some still have scent.
> 
> Man...10 years out of the business and Ive lost all my knowledge.


Thank you for that insight. I will follow up and find out. The scent is so intoxicating. I couldn't stop smelling it the other day. We have had a hot spell here that timed well with the blooming of this plant. It just stops me in my tracks as it is near our walkway and front door.


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> I might have the wrong bush, then. We have Azaleas, too, but they don't have the same scent is our mysterious fuchsia bush does. They might be related.


There are a few apps for iPhones and Androids - you just take a picture and it will tell you what the plant is! I think one is called "Plant ID"?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This silver girl today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091251


 


Kimbashop said:


> So glam, Minda! I love it against the flower backdrop.


What she said! Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies . Oh yes K — you know I am “so glam”  with my usual jeans/hoodie uniform but at least my bag is nice .


The bag's the most important thing,  you know! Who cares about everything else!
When I see a pair of jeans at $100.00, I'm like,  that's soooo expensive.
Then I see a vintage bag I already own in a different color for $5,900.00 from $7,000.00, I'm like,  hmmmmm, now that's a great deal for a rare vintage piece!
Isn't this normal???


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies . Oh yes K — you know I am “so glam”  with my usual jeans/hoodie uniform but at least my bag is nice .


No worries.  I’m sure you’re rockin’ it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> There are a few apps for iPhones and Androids - you just take a picture and it will tell you what the plant is! I think one is called "Plant ID"?


Yep I have that app and a few others lol.  Comes in handy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

If ya gotta go to the doctor, carry a bag that makes you happy!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This silver girl today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091251



Beautiful bag!   Beautiful flowers!  Beautiful pic! 




Kimbashop said:


> I do, in fact! here is a couple. The shrub did not flower like this last year. I have never seen it this full and lush before. The smell is just dreamy. We have a lot of Azaleas and Rhodos around our property, and this one looks like an azalea but it smells and doesn't seem to have a lot of green leaves.
> 
> View attachment 5091281
> View attachment 5091283



So pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> There are a few apps for iPhones and Androids - you just take a picture and it will tell you what the plant is! I think one is called "Plant ID"?


Oh, I wondered if there was such a thing. I will download that. The previous owners of our house were a horticultural professor and a master gardener, so there are many plants on our lot that I can't identity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> If ya gotta go to the doctor, carry a bag that makes you happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091566


It's really cute!!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, I wondered if there was such a thing. I will download that. The previous owners of our house were a horticultural professor and a master gardener, so there are many plants on our lot that I can't identity.


Oh I bet you will find some interesting stuff! I have been doing this for 25 years, feel free to PM me pictures if you want!
ETA-just saw your pics, Narnanz is correct, of course!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this again.
> View attachment 5086080


I am so tempting Clapton backpack now. Only worry about corner wear.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink and yellow today!
> View attachment 5090885



Is the yellow bag from Coach? I was looking for it, could not find


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> This silver girl today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091251



Never dare a silver bag, yours is stunning!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Vireya rhodendrons have a scent.....same family as the azaleas
> If no leaves then its a deciduous azalea..some still have scent.
> 
> Man...10 years out of the business and Ive lost all my knowledge.


No you're right, it's a rhododendron, and a lot are scented. I used to have a peach colored one that smelled amazing. This place has already been landscaped but it's so generic, the same shrubs are all over town.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Is the yellow bag from Coach? I was looking for it, could not find


Yes it's a Coach wristlet. I think it's called Coach Originals wristlet and I think they're sold out on the coachoutlet.com. I was able to get the last one at the store I went to.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it's a Coach wristlet. I think it's called Coach Originals wristlet and I think they're sold out on the coachoutlet.com. I was able to get the last one at the store I went to.



Thanks, SM, the yellow one sold out on coachoutlet and coach both.  We are still lockdown here, waiting for reopening after June 2, while returning my defective jacket from Coachoutlet, I will check the store as well hohoho.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki. She’s an oldie but I love her ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I bet you will find some interesting stuff! I have been doing this for 25 years, feel free to PM me pictures if you want!
> ETA-just saw your pics, Narnanz is correct, of course!


OK, thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I was a little hesitant at first about a silver bag (since I am so not dressy) but my TPF friends helped me see that silver can be a good neutral like black .



RuedeNesle said:


> What she said! Beautiful bag and picture!





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag!   Beautiful flowers!  Beautiful pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!





lemondln said:


> Never dare a silver bag, yours is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag's the most important thing,  you know! Who cares about everything else!
> When I see a pair of jeans at $100.00, I'm like,  that's soooo expensive.
> Then I see a vintage bag I already own in a different color for $5,900.00 from $7,000.00, I'm like,  hmmmmm, now that's a great deal for a rare vintage piece!
> Isn't this normal???



I hear you — I balk if I have to pay even $50 for a pair of jeans.  Except for purses, I don’t do designer clothes or anything (unless you count Levi’s and Gloria Vanderbilt jeans ).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> ........but my TPF friends helped me see that silver can be a good neutral like black .


....and that's the "silver lining"!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> The bag's the most important thing,  you know! Who cares about everything else!
> When I see a pair of jeans at $100.00, I'm like,  that's soooo expensive.
> Then I see a vintage bag I already own in a different color for $5,900.00 from $7,000.00, I'm like,  hmmmmm, now that's a great deal for a rare vintage piece!
> Isn't this normal???


Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Molly0

Every time I think it’s time to part with this old girl, I get her out and realize that I just can’t do it!  I always end up filling her up with my stuff.  Even tho she may be a bit outdated I still love her.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Molly0 said:


> Every time I think it’s time to part with this old girl, I get her out and realize that I just can’t do it!  I always end up filling her up with my stuff.  Even tho she may be a bit outdated I still love her.
> View attachment 5091961


If you love her, who cares if she is outdated or the hottest It bag. I imagine the Kelly wasn’t the hottest bag in the 70’s, when everyone was wearing huge hobos. If she’s you, she’s you! Great color!!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> No you're right, it's a rhododendron, and a lot are scented. I used to have a peach colored one that smelled amazing. This place has already been landscaped but it's so generic, the same shrubs are all over town.


I studied for 3 years and spent 10 years as a landscape designer....its true...use it or lose it...my plant knowledge has gone out the window.

Too embarrassed to tell you how many times I edited.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, I wondered if there was such a thing. I will download that. The previous owners of our house were a horticultural professor and a master gardener, so there are many plants on our lot that I can't identity.


That’s awesome! ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

BeachBagGal said:


> That’s awesome! ❤


My basic job is to try not to kill anything!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Vireya rhodendrons have a scent.....same family as the azaleas
> If no leaves then its a deciduous azalea..some still have scent.
> 
> Man...10 years out of the business and Ive lost all my knowledge.


I just use an app called Picture this for free identification.


----------



## houseof999

Cooling off with this quilted RM in wintermint in 88 degree weather.


----------



## mariliz11

LV pochette Accessoires in Damier Azur and matching SLGs


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Every time I think it’s time to part with this old girl, I get her out and realize that I just can’t do it!  I always end up filling her up with my stuff.  Even tho she may be a bit outdated I still love her.
> View attachment 5091961


   She's not "outdated", she's classic! I can't tell you how many times I've walked up to someone and asked about their bag and they told me it's an old style they've had for years. And that didn't stop me from going home and trying to find it on the secondary markets. I carry what I love!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Saleya PM...one of my faves!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My basic job is to try not to kill anything!


Me too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Every time I think it’s time to part with this old girl, I get her out and realize that I just can’t do it!  I always end up filling her up with my stuff.  Even tho she may be a bit outdated I still love her.
> View attachment 5091961


It doesn't look outdated AT ALL! It's  lovely!


----------



## misskittee

Dionysus WOC today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrying these two today. All mismatched  but I love them together!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM   I have sold this bag and bought it back multiple times so I think this time it’s here to stay! Now just have to break it in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556


Very nice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

southernbelle43 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556


Great job Sunshine!


----------



## Joule

I'm carrying a laundry bag today. Yippee.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556


I love this! What beautiful work.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556



You did a fantastic job on it! I especially love the back!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556



I love what you did to the little cutie — Now, this I would buy without hesitation .


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Molly0 @Kimbashop @JenJBS @Iamminda 
You all are very kind!!! Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> @Molly0 @Kimbashop @JenJBS @Iamminda
> You all are very kind!!! Thank you!


If you ever set up an etsy shop ....


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556


So cute! Yellow and pink are two of my least favorite colors, but this looks so good I would carry it! Nice job!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> So cute! Yellow and pink are two of my least favorite colors, but this looks so good I would carry it! Nice job!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’m carrying this beauty today


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying this beauty today!


----------



## 880

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying this beauty today!
> View attachment 5094639


OMG, I never thought I’d like cute bags, but this is so huggable! I love it!
@Jeepgurl76, if you sell and buy back (multiple times) at least you can be reasonably sure you love it 
@Sunshine mama, I love your artistry!
I’ve been wearing this bag lately: lady Dior, size medium, around the world embroidery canvas/fabric, shiny black hw. And, on the days this week that I needed to to transport papers, I carried a 35 Togo Birkin,  custom abstract camo and brushed phw by @docride. (Not to everyone’s taste, but it suits my personality)






thank you for your kind words, @Pollie-Jean! It only takes one to take you down a slippery slope!
@VSUVUS, love your bag and your nice cream below!


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.


----------



## Nibb

Two for One 12 by The Row.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5094717



This is a beauty Jen . I love black with silver hardware!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is a beauty Jen . I love black with silver hardware!



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

This DB is super comfortable with its slim profile


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy.


----------



## muchstuff

Last week, don't think I posted it...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This DB is super comfortable with its slim profile
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094780


I really like the zipper and the extra outside pocket! And this color is soooo soothing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little guy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Ludmilla the leather looks divine!
@muchstuff the wavy black and white lettering is really cool!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Happy Friday!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

@Sunshine mama  you always have the most fabulous "bag on bag" combinations!  I also love the Coach bags some posts ago  



Sunshine mama said:


> This little guy.
> View attachment 5095502


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> @Sunshine mama  you always have the most fabulous "bag on bag" combinations!  I also love the Coach bags some posts ago


Thank you.  
And your bag is really sweet! So squishy and chocolate-y looking!


----------



## hers4eva

Beautiful composition photography  as always





Sunshine mama said:


> This little guy.
> View attachment 5095502


----------



## lenarmc

New-to-me JW Anderson Pierce bag. The leather is absolutely amazing. My birthday present from me to me!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

880 said:


> OMG, I never thought I’d like cute bags, but this is so huggable! I love it!
> @Jeepgurl76, if you sell and buy back (multiple times) at least you can be reasonably sure you love it
> @Sunshine mama, I love your artistry!
> I’ve been wearing this bag lately: lady Dior, size medium, around the world embroidery canvas/fabric, shiny black hw. And, on the days this week that I needed to to transport papers, I carried a 35 Togo Birkin,  custom abstract camo and brushed phw by @docride. (Not to everyone’s taste, but it suits my personality)
> View attachment 5094640
> View attachment 5094641
> View attachment 5095532
> View attachment 5094659



 your style ! You're looking fantastic 
Btw , this is the first Birkin I like


----------



## Molly0

My latest vintage find.  A Cole Haan slim bag with grosgrain lining.  No idea the age of this old dear but I think it’s been a while since they’ve used that kind of lining.


----------



## VSUVUS

My vintage Fendi “lunch box” bag (the proper name?) in leopard in the background...and a lil post vaccination treat


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> @Ludmilla the leather looks divine!
> @muchstuff the wavy black and white lettering is really cool!


Thank you!


lenarmc said:


> New-to-me JW Anderson Pierce bag. The leather is absolutely amazing. My birthday present from me to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095567


Happy birthday!


----------



## RuedeNesle

VSUVUS said:


> My vintage Fendi “lunch box” bag (the proper name?) in leopard in the background...and a lil post vaccination treat
> 
> View attachment 5095921



Once I stopped staring at your cone, I saw your very pretty bag!  
Congrats on your vaccination!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Once I stopped staring at your cone, I saw your very pretty bag!
> Congrats on your vaccination!


I did the SAME thing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I did the SAME thing!


 It's only 5:35AM on the West Coast and I'm already thinking about dessert!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Longchamp Le Pliage “Shopping” to the lake


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I did the SAME thing!



Me three...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BowieFan1971 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage “Shopping” to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096127


   Even prettier with the scarf!


----------



## BowieFan1971

RuedeNesle said:


> Even prettier with the scarf!


Thanks! I love that scarf....it goes with so much.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## JenJBS

My small Fount bucket bag today.


----------



## VSUVUS

RuedeNesle said:


> It's only 5:35AM on the West Coast and I'm already thinking about dessert!





It’s ok. I had the gelato before dinner last night too. There’s never a bad time to have dessert lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> It’s ok. I had the gelato before dinner last night too. There’s never a bad time to have dessert lol


Many times when I dine out, I ask for the dessert to be served before my main meal. That way, I'm never too full to enjoy dessert.


----------



## mrs moulds

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I decided to give some attention to this old baby. It was acting blue.
> View attachment 5018774


In love!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve haven’t carried this Balenciaga bag in ages! Decided to give her some love today


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Many times when I dine out, I ask for the dessert to be served before my main meal. That way, I'm never too full to enjoy dessert.



Yes!   One of my favorite sayings is: Life is short, start with dessert. Mom and I saw it years ago, and have been saying it to each other ever since.


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday on the way home with the new charm I was just gifted with


----------



## IntheOcean

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve haven’t carried this Balenciaga bag in ages! Decided to give her some love today


So lovely!


----------



## VSUVUS

Sunshine mama said:


> Many times when I dine out, I ask for the dessert to be served before my main meal. That way, I'm never too full to enjoy dessert.



NEVER too full for dessert! That goes into a different stomach 

But I always look at the dessert menu first LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday on the way home with the new charm I was just gifted with
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097129


Your charm is beautiful! Now I want one!  I know what I'll be doing this afternoon. Looking online for a pretty charm.  I'm also happy you had a nice drive!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VSUVUS said:


> NEVER too full for dessert! That goes into a different stomach
> 
> But I always look at the dessert menu first LOL


OmG! That's what my DH always says!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday on the way home with the new charm I was just gifted with
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097129


Like @RuedeNesle  said, I love love your charm with the bag! 
Oh and I also like the pink paper bag too.
I probably like what's in it more though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much RN and SSSSM .  I love the charm too and anticipate using it a lot.

SSSSM — I really like your pretty Duo
(and your pretty gams ). You really need to set up a shop for all your wonderful creations — or at the very least, offer tutorials on them .  I still remember — and want — the amazing greenish longchamp-inspired leather bag you made.   



Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097232





RuedeNesle said:


> Your charm is beautiful! Now I want one!  I know what I'll be doing this afternoon. Looking online for a pretty charm.  I'm also happy you had a nice drive!





Sunshine mama said:


> Like @RuedeNesle  said, I love love your charm with the bag!
> Oh and I also like the pink paper bag too.
> I probably like what's in it more though.


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much RN and SSSSM .  I love the charm too and anticipate using it a lot.
> 
> SSSSM — I really like your pretty Duo
> (and your pretty gams ). You really need to set up a shop for all your wonderful creations — or at the very least, offer tutorials on them .  I still remember — and want — the amazing greenish longchamp-inspired leather bag you made.


+1


----------



## foxyann

My choice of bag for Memorial Day weekend.  She’s my favorite shade of CHANEL blue


----------



## Joule

It's a stormy day today, and you'd think I wouldn't need a bag, since I'm staying in. Unfortunately, there seems to be a law against putting proper pockets in women's clothing, so I'm using this to carry around my phone, airpods, and lipbalm:


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Cassie 19


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> It's a stormy day today, and you'd think I wouldn't need a bag, since I'm staying in. Unfortunately, there seems to be a law against putting proper pockets in women's clothing, so I'm using this to carry around my phone, airpods, and lipbalm:


Hello bag twin!
I have this and love it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097232


 So pretty legs


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097232


WooHoo! Leg action


----------



## Shelby33

RM '06


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bolide 35


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> So pretty legs





Addicted to bags said:


> WooHoo! Leg action


Thank you!
They only look good in this EXACT position!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Trying this new strap with this bag. The hardware doesn't match but oh well. I love the colors together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying this new strap with this bag. The hardware doesn't match but oh well. I love the colors together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098343


If you hadn't mentioned the hardware not matching I wouldn't have noticed. The beauty of the bag and strap are pulling my focus!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Trying this new strap with this bag. The hardware doesn't match but oh well. I love the colors together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098343



Pretty in pink — the strap looks really good with the bag


----------



## Ludmilla

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bolide 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098326


This bag is so beautiful. My favorite H style. Ever. In my favorite colour. Ever.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so beautiful. My favorite H style. Ever. In my favorite colour. Ever.


I do not own an Hermes bag for many reasons, but if I were to buy one it would only be this style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> If you hadn't mentioned the hardware not matching I wouldn't have noticed. The beauty of the bag and strap are pulling my focus!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink — the strap looks really good with the bag


Thank you ladies.


----------



## misskittee

Teen Triomphe today


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5098715



Beautiful Jen


----------



## muchstuff

Intaglio Veneta...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

misskittee said:


> Teen Triomphe today
> View attachment 5098642


Beautiful bag!
I think the name is funny though.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so beautiful. My favorite H style. Ever. In my favorite colour. Ever.


@southernbelle43 

Thanks! She’s my HG! And I LOVE H Gold....if I could only have one bag, this would be the only color I would choose. To me, it truly goes with everything...the only colors it doesn’t work with IMO are pinks and purples- colors I don’t wear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> @southernbelle43
> 
> Thanks! She’s my HG! And I LOVE H Gold....if I could only have one bag, this would be the only color I would choose. To me, it truly goes with everything...the only colors it doesn’t work with IMO are pinks and purples- colors I don’t wear.


It's gorgeous.  And it even goes with you hair too!


----------



## Shelby33

RM Nikki


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> RM Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099133


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Joule

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bolide 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098326


SO beautiful.


----------



## Joule

Flying the mother ship today.


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!


I agree! Beautiful!


----------



## LilOshawott

Off-White


----------



## mariliz11

My old-ish Prada nylon double zip pochette


----------



## americandreaming

First time carrying my Ergo Zip!  Day in the office.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> My old-ish Prada nylon double zip pochette
> View attachment 5099847


How old is old?
It's soooo cute! And how big is it?


----------



## mariliz11

Sunshine mama said:


> How old is old?
> It's soooo cute! And how big is it?


Thank you!  I’d say somewhere between 7-10 years old can’t remember exactly! It’s quite spacious for a pochette - almost from elbow to wrist kind of length


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks!


----------



## Dmurphy1

This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041



What a beautiful perfect purple (?) bag — enjoy


----------



## Kimbashop

mariliz11 said:


> My old-ish Prada nylon double zip pochette
> View attachment 5099847


I love this shape! Lucky you for having one of the older ones.


----------



## Kimbashop

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041


Congrats! Look at that leather. Is it cervo? I love a good satchel. Do you know what this style is called?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Kimbashop said:


> Congrats! Look at that leather. Is it cervo? I love a good satchel. Do you know what this style is called?


Thanks, yes, cervo antik, just said satchel in description !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful perfect purple (?) bag — enjoy


Just bad lighting, a dark brown color !!


----------



## WineLover

This pretty Coach outlet bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Since today marks one month carrying my closet dive 2014 MK bag, I thought I'd take a picture during my Trader Joe's walk. Also included is my packable backpack purchased on Amazon last week for $11.99. It's a great lightweight backpack that folds small enough to keep in my bag at all times.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Since today marks one month carrying my closet dive 2014 MK bag, I thought I'd take a picture during my Trader Joe's walk. Also included is my packable backpack purchased on Amazon last week for $11.99. It's a great lightweight backpack that folds small enough to keep in my bag at all times.
> View attachment 5100147



Such a pretty duo — really like the print of the backpack! What a great idea to commemorate the 1 month anniversary of carrying your MK — think I should do some celebratory shots of my bags too .  I will look into which bag has an anniversary coming up


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty duo — really like the print of the backpack! What a great idea to commemorate the 1 month anniversary of carrying your MK — think I should do some celebratory shots of my bags too .  I will look into which bag has an anniversary coming up


Thanks very much Minda!  
Yes! I think you should. I can't wait to see pictures of your anniversary bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Since today marks one month carrying my closet dive 2014 MK bag, I thought I'd take a picture during my Trader Joe's walk. Also included is my packable backpack purchased on Amazon last week for $11.99. It's a great lightweight backpack that folds small enough to keep in my bag at all times.
> View attachment 5100147


Nice! Can you link the backpack below?


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041


She's a beauty, isn't the leather gorgeous? Gotta love cervo.


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> She's a beauty, isn't the leather gorgeous? Gotta love cervo.


Yes !! The leather is incredible  !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Can you link the backpack below?


Hi BBG!  
Thanks very much!
Here's the link:





						Amazon.com | Packable drawstring gym Small Handy backpack school backpack Eco-friendly Grocery bag Travel Hiking Daypack | Drawstring Bags
					

Buy Packable drawstring gym Small Handy backpack school backpack Eco-friendly Grocery bag Travel Hiking Daypack and other Drawstring Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Molly0

^ What an adorable backpack!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> ^ What an adorable backpack!


Hi M!  
Thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted  for $8  Tods Restyler D Media bag from 2008...going to have to sacrifice to the Scarf Gods to cover the handles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted  for $8  Tods Restyler D Media bag from 2008...going to have to sacrifice to the Scarf Gods to cover the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100326


$8.00?  It's in beautiful condition for a white $8.00 thrift bag!
(And as usual I love the red chair!  )


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> $8.00?  It's in beautiful condition for a white $8.00 thrift bag!
> (And as usual I love the red chair!  )


Just like bags...I always think of you when I put a bag on the chair.
You are synonymous with Red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Just like bags...I always think of you when I put a bag on the chair.
> You are synonymous with Red.


I'm honored!   Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Since today marks one month carrying my closet dive 2014 MK bag, I thought I'd take a picture during my Trader Joe's walk. Also included is my packable backpack purchased on Amazon last week for $11.99. It's a great lightweight backpack that folds small enough to keep in my bag at all times.
> View attachment 5100147


That's a great photo! I love that backpack.  I am loving the drawstring bag designs these days!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a great photo! I love that backpack.  I am loving the drawstring bag designs these days!


Thanks SM!  I'm really enjoying the MK bag! It has a magnetic snap closure, but the straps make it look like a drawstring bag. The backpack is working out well for the few groceries I carry. When I walk 1.4 miles (it's more about the hills than the distance  ) from Safeway it's nice having the bag on my back and not on my shoulder.


----------



## Iamminda

My Pretty Purple Play Pal   Say it three times fast now .


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BBG!
> Thanks very much!
> Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com | Packable drawstring gym Small Handy backpack school backpack Eco-friendly Grocery bag Travel Hiking Daypack | Drawstring Bags
> 
> 
> Buy Packable drawstring gym Small Handy backpack school backpack Eco-friendly Grocery bag Travel Hiking Daypack and other Drawstring Bags at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thx! That backpack print is so cute and cheap!


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!  I'm really enjoying the MK bag! It has a magnetic snap closure, but the straps make it look like a drawstring bag. The backpack is working out well for the few groceries I carry. When I walk 1.4 miles (it's more about the hills than the distance  ) from Safeway it's nice having the bag on my back and not on my shoulder.


Okay so I’m reading the description and laughing- “kettle?” Are they talking about a kettlebell or a tea kettle?????!?!! Haha


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix today.
> 
> View attachment 5100347


Is this a new style? It's so cute.


----------



## Molly0

I just can’t get myself out of this vintage Cole Haan. I’m enjoying it too much.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> My Pretty Purple Play Pal   Say it three times fast now .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100388


Very striking, Minda! Love the color and the style.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> I just can’t get myself out of this vintage Cole Haan. I’m enjoying it too much.


Oops forgot the pic.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> RM '06
> View attachment 5098246


Beautiful bag and lovely setting! Did you move to fairytale land??


----------



## samfalstaff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041


This is beautiful! I have a shoulder bag in this leather and it's truly a wonderful bag. I like the chain you added!


----------



## samfalstaff

Crazy week but managed to take pictures of my bags!
Bal Velo from 2010 (can't remember the color) + Raisin MU pouch



Opelle Lotus



Date night with Polene Numero Deux


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Crazy week but managed to take pictures of my bags!
> Bal Velo from 2010 (can't remember the color) + Raisin MU pouch
> View attachment 5100558
> 
> 
> Opelle Lotus
> View attachment 5100557
> 
> 
> Date night with Polene Numero Deux
> 
> View attachment 5100559


We have remarkably similar taste in bags. I love all of your bags! I have adored the Opelle Lotus bag over the years and the Polene No 2 is one of my favorite bag style of theirs ( tho I don’t own that one either). And of course you know how I feel about Bals ( that MU is in fantastic shape).


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> We have remarkably similar taste in bags. I love all of your bags! I have adored the Opelle Lotus bag over the years and the Polene No 2 is one of my favorite bag style of theirs ( tho I don’t own that one either). And of course you know how I feel about Bals ( that MU is in fantastic shape).


Thank you! I was a little unsure about that Lotus and took awhile to finally warm up to it, but, boy, it is super comfortable. I love that I can wear it crossbody and on the shoulder. They also make a version of it in bulle leather which looks very nice!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Very striking, Minda! Love the color and the style.



Thanks kindly K


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> Crazy week but managed to take pictures of my bags!
> Bal Velo from 2010 (can't remember the color) + Raisin MU pouch
> View attachment 5100558
> 
> 
> Opelle Lotus
> View attachment 5100557
> 
> 
> Date night with Polene Numero Deux
> 
> View attachment 5100559



All beautiful!  I am quite taken by the Opelle bag — I just love a beautiful shoulder bag.  Not familiar with this brand — will go check it out .


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041


Stunning bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> My Pretty Purple Play Pal   Say it three times fast now .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100388


Your Pretty Purple Play Pal Packs a Punch!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay so I’m reading the description and laughing- “kettle?” Are they talking about a kettlebell or a tea kettle?????!?!! Haha
> View attachment 5100452


 I have no idea! When I read it I kept looking at the picture to see which item might be a kettle. I never thought of kettlebells. I thought maybe the black thing next to the umbrella was an aluminum water bottle, and that's what they were calling a kettle. I even Googled if a water bottle is called a kettle and the first search answer was the quote, "The pot calling the kettle black", followed by several websites for tea kettles.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Is this a new style? It's so cute.



Thank you!    Yes, it's one of their three new options. This, a larger Dix Hobo, and the new Onze.


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy, my newest acquisition


----------



## americandreaming

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay so I’m reading the description and laughing- “kettle?” Are they talking about a kettlebell or a tea kettle?????!?!! Haha
> View attachment 5100452


Maybe they're referring to the water bottle as it looks like one that can be used as a flask.  That's the only one I can come up with!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Meeting a friend for lunch today...first time out this year for this cutie! This is the one bag I have that my husband compliments every time I use it. LV Reade PM in Rouge vernis


----------



## RuedeNesle

BowieFan1971 said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch today...first time out this year for this cutie! This is the one bag I have that my husband compliments every time I use it. LV Reade PM in Rouge vernis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100793





 I know why your DH compliments you on this bag, it's beautiful!  
Enjoy lunch with your bag, I mean friend!


----------



## BowieFan1971

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5100800
> 
> I know why your DH compliments you on this bag, it's beautiful!
> Enjoy lunch with your bag, I mean friend!


Thank you! I was so happy when I found it....there’s something about red vernis...


----------



## RuedeNesle

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I was so happy when I found it....there’s something about red vernis...


Yes!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> My Pretty Purple Play Pal   Say it three times fast now .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100388



It's stunning!


----------



## maris.crane

LV Sac Plat Mini with the brass link chain from my Coach Cassie 19


----------



## jbags07

Nero Mini Cabat today....


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> These two again after I've painted the little guy. Showing front and back.
> View attachment 5093555
> View attachment 5093556


This is amazing! It looks like it was made that way...


----------



## jbags07

Dmurphy1 said:


> This beauty just arrived today !! Perfect condition too ! Muchstuff is totally responsible for this purchase lol , thanks for posting your beautiful cervo antiks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100041


Wow! What a stunning bag


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful bag and lovely setting! Did you move to fairytale land??


I think so! That is a few minutes away at a learning center where my son got his second vaccine.. He has no idea I got out of the car and walked around a little bit with my bag


----------



## Molly0

Some mornings you just wake up craving a purple bag...


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


So so adorable!!!


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> So so adorable!!!


Thank u, he is still a baby at 12 weeks, love the puppy stage


----------



## samfalstaff

Iamminda said:


> All beautiful!  I am quite taken by the Opelle bag — I just love a beautiful shoulder bag.  Not familiar with this brand — will go check it out .


Thanks! They certainly have some lovely shoulder bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


I love this pic so much. I just shared it with my son and we both gigled over it!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Jen  — means a lot coming from the Queen of Purple Bags .



JenJBS said:


> It's stunning!




That’s a good one RN  — thank you 



RuedeNesle said:


> Your Pretty Purple Play Pal Packs a Punch!


----------



## Iamminda

Too cute for words 



jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


Too cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My Pretty Purple Play Pal   Say it three times fast now .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100388


I can definitely say it three times really fast!!!
What a lovely purple Play Pal!!!
Purple Pay pal
Purple pray Paul!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I can definitely say it three times really fast!!!
> What a lovely purple Play Pal!!!
> Purple Pay pal
> Purple pray Paul!



You are _good.  _Thanks SSSSM .


----------



## maggiesze1

This cutie!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I love this pic so much. I just shared it with my son and we both gigled over it!


Glad to give u both a giggle today    He is so cute i had to share.


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> This cutie!
> View attachment 5101120



I love this bag — so pretty, sparkly and girly


----------



## Iamminda

Took my donut bag to get our free donuts on National Donut Day!!  Happy Friday


----------



## BeachBagGal

RuedeNesle said:


> I have no idea! When I read it I kept looking at the picture to see which item might be a kettle. I never thought of kettlebells. I thought maybe the black thing next to the umbrella was an aluminum water bottle, and that's what they were calling a kettle. I even Googled if a water bottle is called a kettle and the first search answer was the quote, "The pot calling the kettle black", followed by several websites for tea kettles.


Haha.  You’ll have to try them out and let me know lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Maybe they're referring to the water bottle as it looks like one that can be used as a flask.  That's the only one I can come up with!


That’s what I’m thinking. Well darn I was really hoping I could throw my kettlebells in there.  Great for my back. Ha


----------



## BeachBagGal

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


Your pup is a cutie pie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Took my donut bag to get our free donuts on National Donut Day!!  Happy Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101146


Cute! Darn I missed donut day.  Maybe I’ll need to do day after donut day.


----------



## Narnanz

80s Coach Chelsea


----------



## hers4eva

Molly0 said:


> Oops forgot the pic.
> View attachment 5100521



it’s beautiful


----------



## hers4eva

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828



I just melted


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Darn I missed donut day.  Maybe I’ll need to do day after donut day.



Thanks .  This was the first time we ever “celebrated” National Donut Day .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Took my donut bag to get our free donuts on National Donut Day!!  Happy Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101146



Beautiful!    Donuts!!!


----------



## jbags07

hers4eva said:


> I just melted


Your boy is quite the cutie pie too


----------



## hers4eva

jbags07 said:


> Your boy is quite the cutie pie too




awwwwww   Thank you! 
My Shih Tzu boy and I didn’t expect this adorable comeback
Your baby and my boy would make the most adorable picture together


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Donuts!!!



Thanks my color twin .


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!  I'm really enjoying the MK bag! It has a magnetic snap closure, but the straps make it look like a drawstring bag. The backpack is working out well for the few groceries I carry. When I walk 1.4 miles (it's more about the hills than the distance  ) from Safeway it's nice having the bag on my back and not on my shoulder.


Wow that's a lot of uphill walking! I love uphill walking, cuz downhill walking makes my knees hurt.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5100800
> 
> I know why your DH compliments you on this bag, it's beautiful!
> Enjoy lunch with your bag, I mean friend!


I always enjoy my lunch with my bag! I know you do too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I'm using my Hereu Colmado XS basket bag. I love that it looks like a plastic basket shopping bag, but it's tiny and made with leather.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using my Hereu Colmado XS basket bag. I love that it looks like a plastic basket shopping bag, but it's tiny and made with leather.
> 
> View attachment 5101883



oh my gosh, I just melted 

this bag is exquisitely photographed  

it shines with nurtured love


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh, I just melted
> 
> this bag is exquisitely photographed
> 
> it shines with nurtured love


You are always so kind and POETIC!!!
Thank you dear friend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's a lot of uphill walking! I love uphill walking, cuz downhill walking makes my knees hurt.


It's not all uphill or I would never make it!  To be honest only five blocks are actually uphill on the way back, but they're big hills. Okay, they're not big hills but they're steep.  Okay, they're not that steep but I'm a wimp when it comes to hills.


----------



## JenJBS

Bianca nylon duffle bag by Brandon Blackwood.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I got some "bag on bag" inspiration from @Sunshine mama  and paired my Coach Shay Crossbody with my MP Coin purse.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using my Hereu Colmado XS basket bag. I love that it looks like a plastic basket shopping bag, but it's tiny and made with leather.
> 
> View attachment 5101883



What an amazing leather basket .  I don’t think I have ever come across a leather basket before, especially one so pretty and well made — I love how you find these unique and special pieces.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bianca nylon duffle bag by Brandon Blackwood.
> View attachment 5102004



This green looks so good — and the bag looks like it’s very comfortable as well


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This green looks so good — and the bag looks like it’s very comfortable as well



Thank you, Minda! It is comfortable. So lightweight!


----------



## starrynite_87

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki with a little Dior


----------



## Joule

Up with allergies last night, so today I'm carrying ALL the bags under my eyes. And they seem to be made of medium-blue crumpled tissue paper.

But I'll bet if I got @Sunshine mama to take my picture, I'd look perfect. That little shopping basket number is irresistible.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Up with allergies last night, so today I'm carrying ALL the bags under my eyes. And they seem to be made of medium-blue crumpled tissue paper.
> 
> But I'll bet if I got @Sunshine mama to take my picture, I'd look perfect. That little shopping basket number is irresistible.


Thank you dear! If it's a bag,  I will work it to make it look good!!!
But seriously,  hope you get a better night of sleep tonight so that your bags will look like ironed out and smooth tissue paper!


----------



## teenyweenyuk

Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk


----------



## Sunshine mama

teenyweenyuk said:


> Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102385


That's super duper cute!!!


----------



## missconvy

Joule said:


> Up with allergies last night, so today I'm carrying ALL the bags under my eyes. And they seem to be made of medium-blue crumpled tissue paper.
> 
> But I'll bet if I got @Sunshine mama to take my picture, I'd look perfect. That little shopping basket number is irresistible.


First she’d paint a tiny bag to match


----------



## poshyetthrifty

(Deleted)


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I'm using my Hereu Colmado XS basket bag. I love that it looks like a plastic basket shopping bag, but it's tiny and made with leather.
> 
> View attachment 5101883


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

teenyweenyuk said:


> Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102385





teenyweenyuk said:


> Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102385


I love Harris tweed! I had an old men’s blazer I used to wear and it was such a great material. When I was in Scotland I saw the bags for the first time. Yours is lovely.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Van Astyn Barenia hobo bag running errands with me earlier today


----------



## Molly0

MelissaPurse said:


> Van Astyn Barenia hobo bag running errands with me earlier today
> View attachment 5102558


Beautiful leather!


----------



## Molly0

Another rehab & reno bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful leather!


Thank you! Barenia leather hype is truly real.


----------



## BeachBagGal

teenyweenyuk said:


> Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102385


Love that show too! That would be a fun trip. Oh and very cute bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tried the bandeau, but decided to use the bag without it.


----------



## americandreaming

Green Casino, which arrived on Friday morning, to dinner tonight.  Wearing a green dress.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the bandeau, but decided to use the bag without it.
> View attachment 5102820
> View attachment 5102821



This bag is SO beautiful  — it’s the bag equivalent of a strawberry ice cream sundae!  I often want to be your bag twin but today, more than ever, I really really want to be your bag twin.


----------



## Cool Breeze

teenyweenyuk said:


> Picked this handbag/purse when I visited Scotland last week from London. I'm a big outlander fan and visited some of the areas the series was filmed at. Back in Edinburgh picked up this Harris Tweed teeny-weeny bag on sale. This charmer is Scottish and they say Harris Tweed cloth is the best. Anyway here is a picture of it called "blackwatch" from a business called mrpocketsquares.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102385


Wow!  What a find!! I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bag is SO beautiful  — it’s the bag equivalent of a strawberry ice cream sundae!  I often want to be your bag twin but today, more than ever, I really really want to be your bag twin.


Thank you IM. With the way you described it, I want to buy another one so that I could eat it!


----------



## missconvy

Coach Cassie finally gets a turn


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today....
> 
> View attachment 5100828


OMG! So cute!


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai Cut…


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Green Casino, which arrived on Friday morning, to dinner tonight.  Wearing a green dress.
> 
> View attachment 5102890


Very clever how you doubled the strap!


----------



## Narnanz

Trying out this Furla for the week...thrifted for $5


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Narnanz said:


> Trying out this Furla for the week...thrifted for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103269



I'm in favor of all things thrifted and otherwise secondhand!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita wristlet using as a crossbody


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carmel in cream


----------



## misskittee

1955 horsebit today! Adjusted the strap to wear on shoulder rather than crossbody as I usually do.


----------



## BowieFan1971

No name straw bag my son gave me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BowieFan1971 said:


> No name straw bag my son gave me for Mother’s Day a few years ago.
> View attachment 5103622
> View attachment 5103627


Cute! I love straw bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Trying out this Furla for the week...thrifted for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103269


What the F(urla)! That's a nice looking bag! Unbelievably great for the price too!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Vintage YSL studded logo straw tote. Kahala is the model name if I’m not mistaken!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Alma look-alike.


----------



## BowieFan1971

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I love straw bags!


Thanks! I don’t have a Birkin bag, but I can channel my inner Birkin!


----------



## Molly0

I’ve already changed bags three times this morning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’ve already changed bags three times this morning!
> View attachment 5103797


Love it! You are my kinda gal!!!


----------



## carterazo

Another nice pairing of Coach and Massaccesi for work.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it! You are my kinda gal!!!


haha. What’s really funny about it is that I am not even going anywhere!


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Another nice pairing of Coach and Massaccesi for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103816


Love the rainbow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> haha. What’s really funny about it is that I am not even going anywhere!


Hahaha! You sound just like me!!!


----------



## Riezky

Andar mini Addison. Can’t believe it’s taken me until recently to try out some backpacks


----------



## ccbaggirl89

A Longchamp day


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Trying out this Furla for the week...thrifted for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103269


Had to change bags...couldn't fit all I needed for the day and didn't want to have to carry another bag...so Oroton to the rescue


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my cute little backpack today!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5103999



This color is stunning


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is stunning



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's pick. This bag fits sooooo much!


----------



## Beauty2c

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the bandeau, but decided to use the bag without it.
> View attachment 5102820
> View attachment 5102821





Sunshine mama said:


> Today's pick. This bag fits sooooo much!
> View attachment 5104454


You are very artistic in your bag selection, accessories, the background and color combination of your photography. I love your posts.  Noticed that you added the chain here.  Can you tell me where you got the chain or is it part of another bag?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's pick. This bag fits sooooo much!
> View attachment 5104454


My fav!  Haven’t seen her for so long!


----------



## Molly0

Everytime I see that purple suede peeking out at me


----------



## Nibb

Added a bit of structure to my life. 
2013 Horloge bag by Myriam Schaefer


----------



## Iamminda

I quite like this little black bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5104817
> 
> Added a bit of structure to my life.
> 2013 Horloge bag by Myriam Schaefer


 This is a beautiful structured red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My fav!  Haven’t seen her for so long!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I quite like this little black bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105059


I really like the little blingy heart charm with this bag. I think it adds a little whimsy to the classic silhouette!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> I quite like this little black bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105059


I have this same bag and really like it too! Love your FOB!


----------



## Glttglam

Using my Coach Addie crossbody in teal for the first time.


----------



## behindtheseams

Taking my Fendi Monster Demi Jour out for some quick errands around town:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small Gucci Vanity.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Small Gucci Vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105746



I always love seeing this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks MKB .  Glad to hear you are my bag twin — I know many of us have this great bag.




MKB0925 said:


> I have this same bag and really like it too! Love your FOB!




Thank you SSSSM.  My DD gave me this charm a couple of years ago.  Also, love seeing your gorgeous Gucci Vanity — looks so good in your pic 



Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the little blingy heart charm with this bag. I think it adds a little whimsy to the classic silhouette!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@JenJBS @Iamminda 
Thank you! 
I haven't used it for awhile because I thought I fell out of love with it,  but all of a sudden, I fell in love with it again!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Small Gucci Vanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105746



She always poses exquisitely … she is one of my favorites in your amazing huge collection of bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> She always poses exquisitely … she is one of my favorites in your amazing huge collection of bags


 Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I quite like this little black bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105059


Twins! Me too! ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

Costa Rica City 2002 in blue


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Twins! Me too! ❤



Great — twinning is winning


----------



## hers4eva

*and I quite like this little black bag too*  




Iamminda said:


> I quite like this little black bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105059


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## missconvy

It’s summertime


----------



## Iamminda

hers4eva said:


> *and I quite like this little black bag too*



Thanks kindly


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> It’s summertime
> View attachment 5106213


These two look so cute together!!!


----------



## Nibb

RuedeNesle said:


> This is a beautiful structured red bag!


Thank you  It’s a nice change for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> It’s summertime
> View attachment 5106213


 YAY for Summertime! Love both your beauties! I don't know what color your car seat really is, but I'm getting a red, white, and blue theme from this picture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A squishy drawstring bag today.


----------



## Jereni

My new Coach Willis, loving the color and the quilts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> My new Coach Willis, loving the color and the quilts.
> 
> View attachment 5106574


This is really cute! I'm really tempted!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Soaking up some sunshine


----------



## pandako

I went to dentist for extracting my son's baby tooth with MJ sylvana.


----------



## behindtheseams

Switched over to a tote for today because I wanted something relatively maintenance-free and spacious:




MCM Kira tote in the Baroque print


----------



## Dmurphy1

This old girl, almost 20 years old and looking good as ever !! LV cabas alto tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> This old girl, almost 20 years old and looking good as ever !! LV cabas alto tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106775


Love that chain!!
And you know,  older girls are sooo classy!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Love that chain!!
> And you know,  older girls are sooo classy!!!


My mirror chant everyday lollll and thanks just an etsy find !!


----------



## southernbelle82

In my honey Portland Leather Goods family and loving them!!!


----------



## pmburk

LV Graceful MM in Damier Azur, for a sunny day!


----------



## Molly0

southernbelle82 said:


> In my honey Portland Leather Goods family and loving them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106969


Gorgeous family!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.


----------



## Fantastic_Fox_2012

carterazo said:


> Yesterday: Massaccesi Astra satchel
> Today: Coach Ace satchel
> I love me a satchel. Handheld bags make me feel girly and fancy.
> View attachment 5081246
> View attachment 5081249


 How do you like the Astra? I've been looking at it.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC.
> 
> View attachment 5107052



This purple is just outstanding


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This purple is just outstanding



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## muchstuff

More old Bal…


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> So pretty together. That blue is aptly named.





Sunshine mama said:


> These are crazy good colors!!!(even tho they're not pink)



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> RM marine smoosh MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090346



Pretty flowers and pretty bag!


----------



## Molly0

I was craving something vanilla.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> In my honey Portland Leather Goods family and loving them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106969


Hi! I loved your Show and Tell video on the tote and cosmetic bag.


----------



## dignatius

Massaccesi Angelica in Vachetta leather


----------



## Ludmilla

My red bag to the office and shopping.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Coach Bay tote


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> My red bag to the office and shopping.
> View attachment 5107387


Medic! 



This is on my, "Top 5 Red Bag Wish List"!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Medic!
> View attachment 5107412
> 
> 
> This is on my, "Top 5 Red Bag Wish List"!


Awww thank you!  
I adore the bag in your avatar. And your gifs are always hilarious. I need to wear my red bag more often.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Ludmilla said:


> Awww thank you!
> I adore the bag in your avatar. And your gifs are always hilarious. I need to wear my red bag more often.


Thanks L! 
My avatar bag is Dooney and Bourke, and as close in style as I'll probably get to my number 5 red bag, Hermes Bolide Clemence. 
You know I'm going to agree with you about wearing red bags more often!


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks L!
> My avatar bag is Dooney and Bourke, and as close in style as I'll probably get to my number 5 red bag, Hermes Bolide Clemence.
> You know I'm going to agree with you about wearing red bags more often!




oh you will adore  a Rouge Casaque Bolide …. The color RC is to die for … that color is shown with my wallet in my avatar.


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks L!
> My avatar bag is Dooney and Bourke, and as close in style as I'll probably get to my number 5 red bag, Hermes Bolide Clemence.
> You know I'm going to agree with you about wearing red bags more often!


Same with my Longchamp bags regarding the Bolide.


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's the weekend so I think I need my butterfly today.  Papillon BB with my daughter's necklace I borrowed permanently as a handle.


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> Pretty flowers and pretty bag!


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> It's the weekend so I think I need my butterfly today.  Papillon BB with my daughter's necklace I borrowed permanently as a handle.
> View attachment 5107560



is she delicious?, is she scrumptious?

Hmmm… she is both


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> is she delicious?, is she scrumptious?
> 
> Hmmm… she is both


Thank you for your scrumptiouslicious comment!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's the weekend so I think I need my butterfly today.  Papillon BB with my daughter's necklace I borrowed permanently as a handle.
> View attachment 5107560



Beautiful SSSSSM .  I am not a huge butterfly fan  but this one, I like a lot


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful SSSSSM .  I am not a huge butterfly fan  but this one, I like a lot


Thank you IM! I love cylindrical, circular, and geometric bags, especially with small top handle(s), so this pink butterfly fluttered into my life.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> It's the weekend so I think I need my butterfly today.  Papillon BB with my daughter's necklace I borrowed permanently as a handle.
> View attachment 5107560


Is this one of your HUGE bags? It's adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Is this one of your HUGE bags? It's adorable.


Hahaha yes!  This butterfly has a HUGE personality to go with it too! 
And thank you.


----------



## carterazo

lenarmc said:


> New-to-me JW Anderson Pierce bag. The leather is absolutely amazing. My birthday present from me to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095567



Love this piece! It's unique yet classic.   How is the sizing? Does it fit all the basics?


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday on the way home with the new charm I was just gifted with
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097129



That is such a pretty charm, Minda! It will go with many of your bags.


----------



## carterazo

VSUVUS said:


> NEVER too full for dessert! That goes into a different stomach
> 
> But I always look at the dessert menu first LOL



LOL! My dad used to say that he had a special hole in his stomach that could only be filled by dessert. So, he was never too full for dessert and never turned it down.


----------



## carterazo

Shelby33 said:


> RM '06
> View attachment 5098246



What a beautiful place! I'm relaxed just from looking at it.    Your RM is lovely, too.


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> Oops forgot the pic.
> View attachment 5100521



Beautiful!  Would you mind sharing the name and the year for this bag?  TIA!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> That is such a pretty charm, Minda! It will go with many of your bags.



Thanks so much C


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve been loving the Hermès Constance a lot more than I could ever imagine 




bleu indigo with rose gold hardware


----------



## Riezky

Parker Clay Emma bucket


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny.


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!  Would you mind sharing the name and the year for this bag?  TIA!


Wish I knew!  It was thrifted but in pristine condition. I think it’s pretty old as it has grosgrain lining and is made in Italy.  I didn’t know that Cole Haan bags were made in Italy.  Any ideas?


----------



## IntheOcean

dangerouscurves said:


> My Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny.
> View attachment 5108040


Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> My Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny.
> View attachment 5108040


Love your red bag!!!! Better watch out for @RuedeNesle fainting !!
Also love your $exy shoes!!! Oh I wish I could wear shoes like that!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hi Sunshine Mama! Thank you for the compliment! These heels are very comfortable. They're from Michael Kors and they have only 8 cm heels. I'm sure you can rock them. The footbeds are thickly cushioned.


Sunshine mama said:


> Love your red bag!!!! Better watch out for @RuedeNesle fainting !!
> Also love your $exy shoes!!! Oh I wish I could wear shoes like that!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Awwww! Thank you!


IntheOcean said:


> Soooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Hi Sunshine Mama! Thank you for the compliment! These heels are very comfortable. They're from Michael Kors and they have only 8 cm heels. I'm sure you can rock them. The footbeds are thickly cushioned.


Thank you for that info! Maybe my shoe fantasy can become a reality.  What is the name of the shoes?


----------



## Shelby33

carterazo said:


> What a beautiful place! I'm relaxed just from looking at it.    Your RM is lovely, too.


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> My Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny.
> View attachment 5108040


  
I'm having the hardest time getting to my "Watched Threads". I keep getting a database error. I had to find another way to view this thread. Now I think I know why it wasn't letting me in. It was trying to stop me from getting another head injury!  Your bag is beautiful! I love the whole picture! It looks like an editorial spread in a magazine!


----------



## Venessa84

A little LV watercolor for the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need a bigger capacity bag today.  And I'm going to try it with the strap from JCrew.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hi!!! It's called Dorothy Michael by Michael Kors 


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for that info! Maybe my shoe fantasy can become a reality.  What is the name of the shoes?


----------



## dangerouscurves

You're hilarious!!! Thank you!!! ❤️


RuedeNesle said:


> I'm having the hardest time getting to my "Watched Threads". I keep getting a database error. I had to find another way to view this thread. Now I think I know why it wasn't letting me in. It was trying to stop me from getting another head injury!  Your bag is beautiful! I love the whole picture! It looks like an editorial spread in a magazine!


----------



## Molly0

I’ve had a bit of thrifting luck lately so today I’ll try out this pretty lil Rag&Bone Pilot.


----------



## missconvy

Headed to pick out new glasses


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in purple.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in purple.
> 
> View attachment 5108400



This is so beautiful Jen — love the color and the chain


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you! ☺️


IntheOcean said:


> Soooo pretty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

YSL Medium College


----------



## muchstuff

Givenchy Nightingale...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is so beautiful Jen — love the color and the chain



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Going on a beach vaca for the week and decided on this combo! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

This easy tote yesterday


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jeepgurl76 said:


> YSL Medium College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108532


That is a sexy bag!


----------



## hers4eva

Another gorgeous bag  




Sunshine mama said:


> I need a bigger capacity bag today.  And I'm going to try it with the strap from JCrew.
> View attachment 5108339


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This easy tote yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108606



That leather looks fabulous!   Can I ask what brand this is? I don't recognize the logo, and can't read the name.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That leather looks fabulous!   Can I ask what brand this is? I don't recognize the logo, and can't read the name.



Thanks Jen .  Radley of London (a UK contemporary brand that an TPF friend introduced me to a few years ago).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  Radley of London (a UK contemporary brand that an TPF friend introduced me to a few years ago).



Thank you!  Off to check out their website.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@hers4eva thank you so much.  And I enjoyed seeing your lovely flowers on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/post-34584854 !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This easy tote yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108606


I've not seen this bag before.  Is it new?
The leather seems really supple!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I've not seen this bag before.  Is it new?
> The leather seems really supple!



Thanks SSSSM .  I have had it for a few years — I use it when it comes up in my rotation . This time around, I find it to be so convenient with the two slip pockets inside (outside the main zipped area).


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> @hers4eva thank you so much.  And I enjoyed seeing your lovely flowers on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/post-34584854 !!!




@Sunshine mama 
*I always refer to my Shih Tzu boy  as my gem, but you know what, you are also a very special gem. Your family is so blessed to have you in their lives 

I thank you so much for your thoughtful kindness 

P.S. It’s always such a pleasure seeing you pop into my Hermes thread *


----------



## dotty8

Prada nylon tote for Saturday shopping and a family lunch again


----------



## dotty8

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve been loving the Hermès Constance a lot more than I could ever imagine
> 
> View attachment 5107801
> 
> 
> bleu indigo with rose gold hardware



Aww, love the colour combinations of the bag and also the horse  ... perfect


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 cuties today as I don't need a lot to carry.


----------



## misskittee

Wearing this cutie today to visit a friend and her new baby


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 cuties today as I don't need a lot to carry.
> View attachment 5108912



So pretty . Pink + yellow forever — thanks to you SSSSSM .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty . Pink + yellow forever — thanks to you SSSSSM .


Thank you!


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 cuties today as I don't need a lot to carry.
> View attachment 5108912



*Sweet as  candy*


----------



## americandreaming

Taupe casino.  Family all carried Coach too - midnight navy Chelsea, chalk Georgie and brown/black double zip wristlet


----------



## llaga22

This beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *Sweet as  candy*


Thank you.    
I think so too.


----------



## Kimbashop

My latest bag, and the one I’ve carried most: Scout Daytripper bag for pool and beach days. The pattern names for the bags always crack me up. This pattern is called Serene Dion.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  Radley of London (a UK contemporary brand that an TPF friend introduced me to a few years ago).


Nice bag! I love their designs. I have a minimalist backpack from them that I adore.


----------



## americandreaming

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  Radley of London (a UK contemporary brand that an TPF friend introduced me to a few years ago).





JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Off to check out their website.


UK tpfer here and I cosign!  Love Radley.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Nice bag! I love their designs. I have a minimalist backpack from them that I adore.



Thanks K .  Radley is a great brand for everyday wear. 

Glad to see you are enjoying some relaxing pool days.  I really like your sandals and matching dress or coverup.


----------



## Iamminda

americandreaming said:


> UK tpfer here and I cosign!  Love Radley.



Great .  Do they have standalone stores in the UK?   I think they have a very small presence in the US - I got this one at Macy’s (a department store)


----------



## americandreaming

Iamminda said:


> Great .  Do they have standalone stores in the UK?   I think they have a very small presence in the US - I got this one at Macy’s (a department store)


Yes we do!  We have outlet stores too.

My two favourite standalones to visit are Coach and Radley whenever I visit my closest shopping centre as well as their little sections within the department stores.  The department stores have more dated pieces and obviously the standalones have the newer stuff.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> My latest bag, and the one I’ve carried most: Scout Daytripper bag for pool and beach days. The pattern names for the bags always crack me up. This pattern is called Serene Dion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109199


I love those sandals too! Who makes them?


----------



## Glttglam

Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Thanks K .  Radley is a great brand for everyday wear.
> 
> Glad to see you are enjoying some relaxing pool days.  I really like your sandals and matching dress or coverup.


Thanks! Very comfy,  both.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I love those sandals too! Who makes them?


Thanks ! They are Jack Rogers. These are the plastic ones. They make lots of leather styles too.


----------



## Narnanz

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439


Is the fainting couch ready for @RuedeNesle ?...shes gonna need it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439



  





Narnanz said:


> Is the fainting couch ready for @RuedeNesle ?...shes gonna need it.



Brilliant Red! How can I not faint when I'm looking at a bag that's called _BRILLIANT_ RED!  

GGlam: She is Beautiful!


----------



## maris.crane

vintage orange satin Prada mini bag with HRH Collection ice chain


----------



## JenJBS

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439



What a showstopper!


----------



## Molly0

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439


Really is a beautiful red!


----------



## Molly0

Add a chain and it’s all new again.


----------



## misskittee

Celine Triomphe for some errand running today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> My latest bag, and the one I’ve carried most: Scout Daytripper bag for pool and beach days. The pattern names for the bags always crack me up. This pattern is called Serene Dion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109199


This bag reminds me of LV epi denim.
And the name is hilarious!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439



This red is absolutely brilliant — so pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Started using my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red, yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109439


What a gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Apricot Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Apricot Ina bag by Behno.
> View attachment 5110376



So pretty — I love this color so much


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I love this color so much



Thank you, Minda!     But it always makes me hungry for a peach...


----------



## muchstuff

Hermes Massai...


----------



## TotinScience

A sportier companion! Caraa studio bag in black


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Longchamp.


----------



## Miss BB

misskittee said:


> Wearing this cutie today to visit a friend and her new baby
> 
> View attachment 5108925


----------



## Miss BB

LOVE THIS SO MUCH.  AND YOUR DRESS IS PERFECTION !  DO YOU MIND IF I ASK THE BRAND ? LOVE !!



misskittee said:


> Wearing this cutie today to visit a friend and her new baby
> 
> View attachment 5108925


----------



## Miss BB

Just checking to see if you still like your Shay Crossbody !  Thinking of picking one up at the coach sale !



Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I got some "bag on bag" inspiration from @Sunshine mama  and paired my Coach Shay Crossbody with my MP Coin purse.
> View attachment 5102019


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Coach bucket


----------



## pmburk

LV Neverfull MM.


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai...
> 
> View attachment 5110546


Love this color!  Is it metallic?


----------



## hers4eva

@Ludmilla 

love your bag


----------



## misskittee

Miss BB said:


> LOVE THIS SO MUCH.  AND YOUR DRESS IS PERFECTION !  DO YOU MIND IF I ASK THE BRAND ? LOVE !!


 Thank you! The dress is from po-em, a teeny company based out in Brooklyn!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> My new Longchamp.
> View attachment 5110872



Very pretty!      Now please excuse me while I go get some chocolate, which I'm suddenly craving...


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Love this color!  Is it metallic?


No, just a dark brown.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today Papillon BB in the rosebud, which matches my pink roses perfectly.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today Papillon BB in the rosebud, which matches my pink roses perfectly.
> View attachment 5111289
> View attachment 5111290



The bag, and roses, are extraordinary!       Beautiful pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The bag, and roses, are extraordinary!       Beautiful pics!


Thank you so much Jen!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today Papillon BB in the rosebud, which matches my pink roses perfectly.
> View attachment 5111289
> View attachment 5111290



So beautiful beyond belief  — I think you must get some of these pink roses each time you carry this beauty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful beyond belief  — I think you must get some of these pink roses each time you carry this beauty


Hello and thank you IM! I'll try to get these roses when I wear this bag.


----------



## Miss BB

misskittee said:


> Thank you! The dress is from po-em, a teeny company based out in Brooklyn!


Thank you so much ! I will check them out !  Would you say the dress is true to size ?  I am 5'1 so think maybe xs vs. small ?


----------



## misskittee

Miss BB said:


> Thank you so much ! I will check them out !  Would you say the dress is true to size ?  I am 5'1 so think maybe xs vs. small ?


Definitely XS! They run oversized in anything I've purchased from them, it's part of their design style. Very comfortable pieces.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> The bag, and roses, are extraordinary!       Beautiful pics!


Totally!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag reminds me of LV epi denim.
> And the name is hilarious!!!


I can see that! 

Many of their pattern names are hilarious: Keanu Reefs, Water Malone,  Victoria Checkem, Cays of Our Lives.


----------



## Riezky

PLG crossbody tote


----------



## Ludmilla

hers4eva said:


> @Ludmilla
> 
> love your bag


Thank you so much!


JenJBS said:


> Very pretty!      Now please excuse me while I go get some chocolate, which I'm suddenly craving...


Thank you. Hope you got some chocolate with caramel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I can see that!
> 
> Many of their pattern names are hilarious: Keanu Reefs, Water Malone,  Victoria Checkem, Cays of Our Lives.


I love all the names!!!


----------



## misskittee

Loving this celine today


----------



## thebattagirl

Taking this beauty out today  CD My Dior Frame Bag


----------



## Beauty2c

Bao Bao for a summer day.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> OMG! So cute!


Thank you  i put him in the mini cabat for a quick snap, and he put his head in the handle himself


----------



## jbags07

hers4eva said:


> awwwwww   Thank you!
> My Shih Tzu boy and I didn’t expect this adorable comeback
> Your baby and my boy would make the most adorable picture together


They would be perfect together!  I love how your boy is hiding behind your bag such a great pic.   i had to plop my boy inside, i cannot get him to sit still long enuf otherwise lol.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Tried the bandeau, but decided to use the bag without it.
> View attachment 5102820
> View attachment 5102821


Love it with and without. Looks so stunning with it! A perfect pairing


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Hermes Massai Cut…
> 
> View attachment 5103188


Love this bag!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5104817
> 
> Added a bit of structure to my life.
> 2013 Horloge bag by Myriam Schaefer


Stunning bag and the perfect red. I am not familiar with the brand. Is the leather as yummy as it looks in the pic?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Love it with and without. Looks so stunning with it! A perfect pairing


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Apricot Ina bag by Behno.
> View attachment 5110376


Love, love this color! Its like a bowl of sherbet


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag!


Thanks, I’m currently trying to decide if I’m a Massai girl after all.


----------



## muchstuff

Goyard Grenadines…


----------



## Dmurphy1

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines…
> 
> View attachment 5112061


What a beauty !!


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> What a beauty !!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love, love this color! Its like a bowl of sherbet



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in Mona Lisa.


----------



## Riezky

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5112204



You have the best collection of purple bags!!


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> You have the best collection of purple bags!!



Thank you, Riezky!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines…
> 
> View attachment 5112061


I like that Goyard, the leather upper really adds interest.


----------



## Nibb

Today the Two for one by The Row with Bottega Veneta metallic innards.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bag and the perfect red. I am not familiar with the brand. Is the leather as yummy as it looks in the pic?


Thank you! I love a red bag and yes the leather is really nice and very lightweight. It’s from a small Indy brand that has been around about 10 years, bags are mostly sold at independent boutiques but a few can be found on resale sites.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Tess '07


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines…
> 
> View attachment 5112061


Stunning. I just picked up a wallet in this colorway.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5112204


I’ve missed seeing this bag. Such a beauty, and great photo!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I like that Goyard, the leather upper really adds interest.


Makes it a little stronger too I think.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Stunning. I just picked up a wallet in this colorway.


Goes with so much!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

Today is this. Black GP 30.


----------



## Riezky

PLG sunflower mini tote


----------



## americandreaming

Swinger but with xbdy strap


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I’ve missed seeing this bag. Such a beauty, and great photo!



Thank you!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## Narnanz

Soko Charlie hobo.


----------



## BeachBagGal

This Coach cutie! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .


----------



## tealocean

BeachBagGal said:


> This Coach cutie! ❤
> View attachment 5113077


I like seeing your cute and cheerful pink!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113225


Beautiful! Ah, this looks like summertime.  I love how the pink strap looks with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113225


Looks great IM!
So glad to be twinning with such a sweet and lovely purse lover who also has a very discerning taste!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113225


Love this color combo!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

tealocean said:


> I like seeing your cute and cheerful pink!


Thanks!! Nice little pop of color!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  I feel like the pink/yellow combo has such a great summer vibe (but I might use it here and there even after summer is over).



tealocean said:


> Beautiful! Ah, this looks like summertime.  I love how the pink strap looks with it.






Sunshine mama said:


> Looks great IM!
> So glad to be twinning with such a sweet and lovely purse lover who also has a very discerning taste!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color combo!! ❤


----------



## IntheOcean

Wearing my Celine Asymmetrical today


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113225



So lovely!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> It was so fun to use this cutie for the first time.  I have fallen under the spell of this pretty pink lemonade print — many thanks to SunshineMama .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113225


Very cute, Minda! Did it come with a strap or did you add it (i.e., was it one of the Kirigami pouches)?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So lovely!



Thanks kindly J 



Kimbashop said:


> Very cute, Minda! Did it come with a strap or did you add it (i.e., was it one of the Kirigami pouches)?



Thank you K .  Yep, it’s the largest of the Kirigami set and the strap is from another bag.  And Yep, I totally borrowed the idea from (and was enabled by ) our lovely SSSSSSM .


----------



## Nibb

Another old bag, 2011 Jil Sander market bag. Light as a feather and great for summer


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5114101
> 
> Another old bag, 2011 Jil Sander market bag. Light as a feather and great for summer


Is that eelskin? It's lovely in that color and shape.


----------



## Narnanz

Alviero Martini crossbody..saying goodbye to  Coach Madison Phoebe going to a new home.


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> Is that eelskin? It's lovely in that color and shape.


Thank you. I think it’s eel it’s very soft and smooth.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly J
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you K .  Yep, it’s the largest of the Kirigami set and the strap is from another bag.  And Yep, I totally borrowed the idea from (and was enabled by ) our lovely SSSSSSM .


Always here to help!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Sling 12 by The Row...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Sling 12 by The Row...
> 
> View attachment 5114311



That leather...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> That leather...


They’re nappa style leather is soooo soft…


----------



## Molly0

I seem to be having a Rebecca Minkoff moment.


----------



## JenJBS

Like Molly, I'm carrying a black Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC. Love the rainbow hardware.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Like Molly, I'm carrying a black Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC. Love the rainbow hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5114997


I really love that hardware!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Like Molly, I'm carrying a black Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC. Love the rainbow hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5114997


I always loved the hardware on this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I seem to be having a Rebecca Minkoff moment.
> View attachment 5114995



What a stylish watch


----------



## Jeepgurl76

YSL Loulou Medium Puffer


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5112274
> 
> 
> Today the Two for one by The Row with Bottega Veneta metallic innards.


Love those BV’s.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Goyard Grenadines…
> 
> View attachment 5112061


Cool looking bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

llaga22 said:


> This beauty!


Wow it matches your top like it was made for it!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> YSL Loulou Medium Puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115102



Smooshy!   So smooshy!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I really love that hardware!


Thank you!  Is your Pretty a MAC or MiniMAC? 




BeachBagGal said:


> I always loved the hardware on this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi! I loved your Show and Tell video on the tote and cosmetic bag.


Hey RN! Thank you so much!!! Hope you’re doing well.


----------



## missconvy

Saw this in the store and it’s SO SOFT. She had to come home with me.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Is your Pretty a MAC or MiniMAC?


It’s Mini. I have a larger one but I find the Mini cuter...and it’s kinda magical how much it holds.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> It’s Mini. I have a larger one but I find the Mini cuter...and it’s kinda magical how much it holds.



Agreed!  Mini is cute, and holds more than you'd think.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Like Molly, I'm carrying a black Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC. Love the rainbow hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5114997


Twins! Thanks to the last time you posted this bag I was able to hunt one down!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Twins! Thanks to the last time you posted this bag I was able to hunt one down!



Bag Twin!


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Twins! Thanks to the last time you posted this bag I was able to hunt one down!


Ooh can we see?  Can never see too many MM’s


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Ooh can we see?  Can never see too many MM’s



Of course! Here it is in my mail haul!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Of course! Here it is in my mail haul!
> View attachment 5115508


Ohhh...current with Nickel hardware willis...nice!!


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...current with Nickel hardware willis...nice!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

missconvy said:


> Saw this in the store and it’s SO SOFT. She had to come home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115416


Is this Kurt Geiger? I love the head and jewel detail.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Cabas Mezzo tote today !!


----------



## westvillage

Greetings! It’s been awhile … and Covid has been hard. I can hardly believe I’m back doing normal things, like travelling out-of-state for a family visit and getting excited using my bags again.  Carrying my BV small cervo hobo in denim with a Dooney shoulder strap … even though the hardware doesn’t match. Very casual feel to it  .


----------



## westvillage

Oops … forgot to attach. That’s how rusty I am


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> Oops … forgot to attach. That’s how rusty I am
> View attachment 5115704


Hi!
Good to see you posting! I hope all is well!


----------



## liliBuo

Polène Un Nano Craie


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Greetings! It’s been awhile … and Covid has been hard. I can hardly believe I’m back doing normal things, like travelling out-of-state for a family visit and getting excited using my bags again.  Carrying my BV small cervo hobo in denim with a Dooney shoulder strap … even though the hardware doesn’t match. Very casual feel to it  .


Welcome back! It's good to see you here.


----------



## houseof999

Out with the kids and their stuff in the backpack.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Of course! Here it is in my mail haul!
> View attachment 5115508


Ooohhh very nice!
That rainbow hardware always makes me think of a mermaid ‍♀️.  Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Cabas Mezzo tote today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115683



You look great and I love your bag charms


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Out with the kids and their stuff in the backpack.
> View attachment 5115791



Cute!  I need a yellow bag and I miss having yellow walls in my house


----------



## westvillage

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi!
> Good to see you posting! I hope all is well!





Kimbashop said:


> Welcome back! It's good to see you here.



Thank you so much for asking. We have been well and I’m so grateful for that. Like most, we lived under such a dark cloud. Sanitizing the groceries… and leather bags. Yes, I figured out which ones I could rub with wipes or actually use sanitizer on after I took them to, say, curbside pick up. Did that really happen? And in places elsewhere it’s still going on. But anyway….

As I am rather single- minded, I did buy two “do no harm” bags. A Dooney Bitty bag in white, and a Coach belt bag. So I managed to keep a faint drumbeat going


----------



## Narnanz

Soko Herme bag...and luxurious lunch bag for the day


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Taupe casino.  Family all carried Coach too - midnight navy Chelsea, chalk Georgie and brown/black double zip wristlet
> 
> View attachment 5109173


Taupe casino again for the same restaurant as it went with my outfit.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> You look great and I love your bag charms


Thank you Minda !!


----------



## Iamminda

This girl brightened my day today .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This girl brightened my day today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116204



She brightened my day too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This girl brightened my day today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116204


Goooorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks my ladies .  This color is really uplifting.



JenJBS said:


> She brightened my day too!





BeachBagGal said:


> Goooorgeous color! ❤


----------



## missconvy

Bags_4_life said:


> Is this Kurt Geiger? I love the head and jewel detail.


Yes, it is!


----------



## pudu

My new to me Louis Vuitton denim neo speedy! So fun for summer.


----------



## Jereni

Polene Numero Douze for errands yesterday.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Delvaux Brillant MM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Loulou Puffer


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> Delvaux Brillant MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116519


I had never heard of the Le Jardin Infini roses and just looked them up. How interesting and beautiful!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@BeachBagGal I am so glad you did, the roses are beautiful and they are preserved, so they last the whole year!


----------



## misskittee

This cutie for grocery shopping today!


----------



## Molly0

Seems like this could become a go-to for me:


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This girl brightened my day today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116204


Wow!  Who makes this one?  Very pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Wow!  Who makes this one?  Very pretty.



Thank you K .  It’s Coach Bleecker Sullivan (discontinued maybe 4 years ago?).  I am a hobo girl at heart and I love this comfy style (with an outside back pocket).  I still have 5 of these .


----------



## southernbelle43

Iamminda said:


> This girl brightened my day today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116204


Really cute bag!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

southernbelle43 said:


> Really cute bag!!!!



Thanks


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying my Balenciaga that is my favorite bag. She has some ware, still one of my favorites


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my MK extra small backpack in White today


----------



## BeachBagGal

misskittee said:


> This cutie for grocery shopping today!
> View attachment 5116666


That color!! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my MK extra small backpack in White today
> View attachment 5116935



I really like how you decorated the bag — I may need that fur pom and twilly


----------



## samfalstaff

Prada Cervo Antik today


----------



## IntheOcean

samfalstaff said:


> Prada Cervo Antik today
> View attachment 5117004


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Molly0

Rebecca Minkoff “Molly” WOC


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina bag in Orchid.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina bag in Orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5117670


Such a lovely color!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Such a lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Back in my Celine Phantom…


----------



## dodso012

My Campomaggi hobo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hanna Wilson said:


> Delvaux Brillant MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116519


Love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Green Theia today.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you so much. So kind of you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## RuedeNesle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5118009


----------



## Hanna Wilson

RuedeNesle said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Of course! Here it is in my mail haul!
> View attachment 5115508


Ooh, that Saddlery bag! Did you get a deal?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Ooh, that Saddlery bag! Did you get a deal?



 Under $50 with tax and shipping. Good enough.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red for tomorrow.


----------



## mrs moulds

Changed up today. Red Chanel in Chevon print. She was my first Chanel EVER. Still hanging in there ❤


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina bag in Orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5117670


What a beautiful color!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

LV Mono PA


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga oldie, a caramel flat brass besace from 2002.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bringing the happy with my Coach tote….


----------



## Kimbashop

My new Helen Kaminski Raffia tote accompanied me to our local dairy.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Under $50 with tax and shipping. Good enough.


That's great!


----------



## whateve

It doesn't look like much but I love it. It is so easy to carry. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Kate Spade roulette medium messenger in warm taupe.


----------



## houseof999

Another day and another Coach at another lake!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Another day and another Coach at another lake!
> View attachment 5118608


I love this! Baxter is one of the more adorable vintage Coach bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Another day and another Coach at another lake!
> View attachment 5118608


This bag looks like it’s made for this lake, Nice!


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> What a beautiful color!



Thank you!     And may I return the compliment on your stunning red Chanel!


----------



## Molly0

Does everyone have that one little bag that just says happy summer?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> Does everyone have that one little bag that just says happy summer?
> View attachment 5118654


This does scream summer in this happy color!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Delvaux Brillant (with Alaia dress and Aquazzura Fragolina sandals)


----------



## kaledonia

My old Giudi bag with a new strap


----------



## Kimbashop

Hanna Wilson said:


> Delvaux Brillant (with Alaia dress and Aquazzura Fragolina sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118934
> View attachment 5118935


LOVE your style. What a fun summer outfit.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE your style. What a fun summer outfit.


@Kimbashop Thank you so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red for tomorrow.






mrs moulds said:


> Changed up today. Red Chanel in Chevon print. She was my first Chanel EVER. Still hanging in there ❤
> 
> View attachment 5118527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118528






I almost missed the couch!  These are two beautiful red bags!

Mrs Moulds: What a great first Chanel! I'm so happy you got it in red! I let a SA convince me my first designer bag should be black (2008 - Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Shopper). I carried it a few times and it's been in the closet ever since. Maybe I'll carry it today.  Nope!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5119068
> 
> 
> I almost missed the couch!  These are two beautiful red bags!
> 
> Mrs Moulds: What a great first Chanel! I'm so happy you got it in red! I let a SA convince me my first designer bag should be black (2008 - Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Shopper). I carried it a few times and it's been in the closet ever since. Maybe I'll carry it today.  Nope!


That SA obviously doesn't know how much you love red! I'm sorry it's still just sitting.. maybe sell that to buy a red one?


----------



## mrs moulds

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5119068
> 
> 
> I almost missed the couch!  These are two beautiful red bags!
> 
> Mrs Moulds: What a great first Chanel! I'm so happy you got it in red! I let a SA convince me my first designer bag should be black (2008 - Dolce & Gabbana Miss Easy Way Shopper). I carried it a few times and it's been in the closet ever since. Maybe I'll carry it today.  Nope!


Thank you sooo much for the compliment. I love red, and since this bag was understated  without the double cc’s I said I was going to go for it!


----------



## mrs moulds

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga oldie, a caramel flat brass besace from 2002.
> 
> View attachment 5118563


I love me some Balenciaga! The color lovely


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> That SA obviously doesn't know how much you love red! I'm sorry it's still just sitting.. maybe sell that to buy a red one?


Thanks House! I don't think I knew at the time either!  I was in Commercial Banking and I thought black would be classy and professional. (Side note: I was in Commercial Banking since 1999 and I hadn't carried one black bag.) I was also vacation impulse shopping and Neiman Marcus only had black and grey. I should have waited. I had an opportunity to buy the same bag in red on ebay a few years later but I thought about it too long. And I haven't seen it since. 

I do like your idea about selling it. I still have the price tag, authenticity card, and dust bag. I didn't sell it before because I was a new ebay seller and I was worried someone would take advantage of that and say I sold them a fake bag. That concern is sadly why it's still in my closet.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Was running errands with this cutie today.


----------



## missconvy

Road trip


----------



## Iamminda

Hanna Wilson said:


> Delvaux Brillant (with Alaia dress and Aquazzura Fragolina sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118934
> View attachment 5118935



Your whole outfit is so pretty .  I especially adore those beautiful sandals (even though I can’t wear anything that high ).


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks House! I don't think I knew at the time either!  I was in Commercial Banking and I thought black would be classy and professional. (Side note: I was in Commercial Banking since 1999 and I hadn't carried one black bag.) I was also vacation impulse shopping and Neiman Marcus only had black and grey. I should have waited. I had an opportunity to buy the same bag in red on ebay a few years later but I thought about it too long. And I haven't seen it since.
> 
> I do like your idea about selling it. I still have the price tag, authenticity card, and dust bag. I didn't sell it before because I was a new ebay seller and I was worried someone would take advantage of that and say I sold them a fake bag. That concern is sadly why it's still in my closet.



If you decide to sell it, you may want to consider Fashionphile or Yoogis Closet for the sake of avoiding scammers (even if you might not get top dollar).  We can discuss more via PM .


----------



## Elm1979

My new Mark Cross Small Murphy bag in pewter!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Iamminda said:


> Your whole outfit is so pretty .  I especially adore those beautiful sandals (even though I can’t wear anything that high ).


Thank you so much! The sandals are actually not too bad, about 10 cm high rather than 15


----------



## Kimbashop

Elm1979 said:


> My new Mark Cross Small Murphy bag in pewter!


Lovely bag -- and I have that same dress!


----------



## mrs moulds

dangerouscurves said:


> Was running errands with this cutie today.
> View attachment 5119222


I have a cutie like this too. It’s. WOC in black with gold.


----------



## muchstuff

mrs moulds said:


> I love me some Balenciaga! The color lovely


Thanks, the besace is my favourite flat brass.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 today.


----------



## Molly0

Hanna Wilson said:


> Delvaux Brillant (with Alaia dress and Aquazzura Fragolina sandals)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118934
> View attachment 5118935


Great “pop” with that cute dress!


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5119498


such a great pop of sunshine!


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinning!!!!


mrs moulds said:


> I have a cutie like this too. It’s. WOC in black with gold.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks House! I don't think I knew at the time either!  I was in Commercial Banking and I thought black would be classy and professional. (Side note: I was in Commercial Banking since 1999 and I hadn't carried one black bag.) I was also vacation impulse shopping and Neiman Marcus only had black and grey. I should have waited. I had an opportunity to buy the same bag in red on ebay a few years later but I thought about it too long. And I haven't seen it since.
> 
> I do like your idea about selling it. I still have the price tag, authenticity card, and dust bag. I didn't sell it before because I was a new ebay seller and I was worried someone would take advantage of that and say I sold them a fake bag. That concern is sadly why it's still in my closet.


A bag that expensive I'd probably be more comfortable selling to FP or using consignment. There are people on ebay who will sell it for you, I think. They take the risk.


----------



## Molly0

Back to a little lavender woc. (Mmm...somehow got me thinking of iced lavender matcha )


	

		
			
		

		
	
i
I like the pewter hardware on this bag.


----------



## americandreaming

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5119498


Nice!  Where did you take her?


----------



## hers4eva

*Such a pretty color  And adorable too *



JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5119498


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5119498


This color... WOW!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> I have a cutie like this too. It’s. WOC in black with gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> such a great pop of sunshine!


Thank you!   



americandreaming said:


> Nice!  Where did you take her?


Thank you!   Work. I didn't really have to carry anything today, so took advantage and carried a small bag.



hers4eva said:


> *Such a pretty color  And adorable too *


Thank you! 



mrs moulds said:


> This color... WOW!!!


Thank you!   It is a great color. It's Coach's 'Natural Leather' which seems to take dye beautifully.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone for tomorrow.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Chanel with Alaia dress and Dior shoes


----------



## skyqueen

New Kaminski bag and matching hat! My beach bag for the summer


----------



## starrynite_87

Louis Vuitton Emilie


----------



## Nibb

Yesterday, Bottega Veneta Cervo


----------



## Kimbashop

Hanna Wilson said:


> Chanel with Alaia dress and Dior shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119642
> View attachment 5119643


I love seeing your outfit choices with your bag. The bags are cute, but so are those Alia dresses!
I use Style App and I really like generating outfits this way.


----------



## muchstuff

PS1 hobo style...


----------



## Dextersmom

At lunch with my pink mini.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> PS1 hobo style...
> 
> View attachment 5120450


Do you like it? I don’t think I’ve seen a PS hobo before, it’s pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At lunch with my pink mini.



Beautiful mini and delicious lunch .  Great to see your post DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful mini and delicious lunch .  Great to see your post DM


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kimbashop said:


> I love seeing your outfit choices with your bag. The bags are cute, but so are those Alia dresses!
> I use Style App and I really like generating outfits this way.


@Kimbashop Thank you so much for your kind word!


----------



## Iamminda

I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


Beautiful bag and gorgeous twilly


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


I love this pairing!! So cute.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer . This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) . Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


It's about time! I bet it makes you happy looking at all that cuteness.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  Yep, it’s amazing how much cuter I find this smaller size compared to the bigger size I first considered originally.




Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful bag and gorgeous twilly





Sunshine mama said:


> I love this pairing!! So cute.





whateve said:


> It's about time! I bet it makes you happy looking at all that cuteness.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Do you like it? I don’t think I’ve seen a PS hobo before, it’s pretty.


First day using it, I wish the handles were softer. These bags have lots of seams because of all of the compartments,  so if you're looking for super soft it's not quite that, although the leather itself on this one is soft enough. It's great space-wise, I actually won't use all of the exterior pockets. And easy to get in and out of. Need to carry it for awhile to get a better feel.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


What a cutie! ❤️


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> PS1 hobo style...
> 
> View attachment 5120450


I’ve never seen a PS hobo before. How do you like it?


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


Such a sweet and pretty bag. I love how you styled it.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I’ve never seen a PS hobo before. How do you like it?


See post 42,638 .


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Dior shoes


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> See post 42,638 .


Haha- that’s what happens when I post without patiently reading down the thread first.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


Kudos on your restraint!  I don't think I could have waited that long. (I know I couldn't!  ) She's beautiful and I love her twilly too! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626



Glad you're so happy with it! Great job styling it!


----------



## Molly0

Caramel


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I waited 2 weeks before using my newbies……just couldn’t wait any longer .  This bag may become a favorite (a top 10 anyways) .  Have a good weekend everyone .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120626


So classic and elegant, IM.  Congrats on your new beauty and the size looks just right.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much sweet ladies .  I appreciate being able to share my purse giddiness () with you all .  



Dextersmom said:


> So classic and elegant, IM.  Congrats on your new beauty and the size looks just right.





BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! ❤





Kimbashop said:


> Such a sweet and pretty bag. I love how you styled it.





RuedeNesle said:


> Kudos on your restraint!  I don't think I could have waited that long. (I know I couldn't!  ) She's beautiful and I love her twilly too! Enjoy!





JenJBS said:


> Glad you're so happy with it! Great job styling it!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5121199



Another purple beauty Jen .  Do you think you have more purple bags than other color bags?  I still need to add a true purple  bag (too bad the new purple Puzzle bag only comes in the tiny mini size ).


----------



## Iamminda

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120913
> View attachment 5120914



Really enjoy seeing your lovely OOTDs — keep posting please


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Another purple beauty Jen .  Do you think you have more purple bags than other color bags?  I still need to add a true purple  bag (too bad the new purple Puzzle bag only comes in the tiny mini size ).



Thank you!   I have more black bags than purple bags. For now... But no other color comes close. And I admit I enjoy taking pics of my purple bags more than my black bags.   And especially in spring/summer it's more fun to wear bright, colorful bags - at least for me. More sunlight to really show off their color!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Iamminda said:


> Really enjoy seeing your lovely OOTDs — keep posting please


Thank you so much! I will try


----------



## misskittee

This cutie again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This squishy Fossil bag and a comfy strap.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This squishy Fossil bag and a comfy strap.
> View attachment 5121334



I love the way the clouds look behind your pretty bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5121199


I love all your purple bags!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the way the clouds look behind your pretty bag


Thank you.  I thought the clouds were pretty too.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love all your purple bags!!



Thank you!    Beautiful pic of your Fossil bag!


----------



## jellyv

whateve said:


> It doesn't look like much but I love it. It is so easy to carry. Kate Spade roulette medium messenger in warm taupe.


 Practical and cute--a cousin of the Hermes Evelyne!


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Lady Dior since yesterday.


----------



## maddiemin

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080762


----------



## Kimbashop

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


That color is amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Iamminda

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


This color is stunning — I love the look of LD


----------



## JenJBS

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747



Love that color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Kimbashop said:


> That color is amazing! Congrats.





Iamminda said:


> This color is stunning — I love the look of LD





JenJBS said:


> Love that color!



Thank you! I'm very lucky to have found it pre-loved with really good price last year


----------



## Hanna Wilson

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


What a gorgeous color


----------



## mrs moulds

Taking this one out today❤️


----------



## whateve

jellyv said:


> Practical and cute--a cousin of the Hermes Evelyne!


Thanks! I think the reason I fell in love is because it reminded me of Evelyne.


----------



## whateve

mrs moulds said:


> Taking this one out today❤


Cute! Is this a twiggy?


----------



## whateve

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


Wow, I've always loved the Lady Dior, but that color takes it to a whole 'nother level!


----------



## mrs moulds

whateve said:


> Cute! Is this a twiggy?


Yes ma’am.  I was concerned about the color, it getting dirty, however it’s held up pretty well


----------



## mrs moulds

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120913
> View attachment 5120914


 Everything is lovely. The colors are beautiful


----------



## Hanna Wilson

mrs moulds said:


> Everything is lovely. The colors are beautiful


Thank you so much!


----------



## elisabettaverde

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


That. Color. I can smell some type of Raspberry Cream confection just by looking at it.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I had to steady myself in these shoes on my second time back to church this morning . One of my latest bags, Tory Burch Kira Chevron with pewter hardware.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Dior shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120913
> View attachment 5120914


The dress is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day, this bag again.  I'm not into big logos, but this watercolor painted look really got me! It looks like a spilled ink water art.  And it reminds me of looking at lovely watercolor paintings at the museum.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The dress is beautiful!


Thank you. I think you can never go wrong with Azzedine Alaia. Such a timeless look.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, this bag again.  I'm not into big logos, but this watercolor painted look really got me! It looks like a spilled ink water art.  And it reminds me of looking at lovely watercolor paintings at the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122196



Beautiful!  I feel the same about giant logos and agree that this watercolor collection is one of the prettiest collection they have done in a long while.  (And the BTP collection too ).


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, this bag again.  I'm not into big logos, but this watercolor painted look really got me! It looks like a spilled ink water art.  And it reminds me of looking at lovely watercolor paintings at the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122196



Beautiful! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!   I wanted it in the multiple color watercolor version. That watercolor look is just stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!   I wanted it in the multiple color watercolor version. That watercolor look is just stunning!


Thank you.    The colorful water color versions were my first  choice. But interestingly,  although blue is not my favorite color, I find it quite peaceful.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Chanel jumbo with Peter Pilotto dress and Aquazzura sandals


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci canvas shopper


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Jereni said:


> Polene Numero Douze for errands yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5116448


Thank you for posting this beautiful picture. I have never heard of Polene but now I am considering buying one. Are the bags being shipped from Spain? How long does it take to receive one?


----------



## XCCX

My trusty wallet on chain


----------



## misskittee

Breaking out my medium Dark Smog Loulou! I find it difficult to integrate this into my rotation because it feels so "fancy" and my daily outfits are pretty casual but trying to break myself out of that mold today


----------



## elisabettaverde

misskittee said:


> Breaking out my medium Dark Smog Loulou! I find it difficult to integrate this into my rotation because it feels so "fancy" and my daily outfits are pretty casual but trying to break myself out of that mold today
> 
> View attachment 5122567


What a lovely color combination!


----------



## dangerouscurves

whateve said:


> Wow, I've always loved the Lady Dior, but that color takes it to a whole 'nother level!





elisabettaverde said:


> That. Color. I can smell some type of Raspberry Cream confection just by looking at it.



 Thank you!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this one — to Target


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — to Target
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123038


Better watch out someone doesn’t pick this cutie up to buy.  Hehe


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Better watch out someone doesn’t pick this cutie up to buy.  Hehe


I was gonna buy it!!!


----------



## americandreaming

My Sadie and my friend borrowed my Nolita to dinner and drinks this evening.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — to Target
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123038


Beautiful, what brand is it?


----------



## Iamminda

Hanna Wilson said:


> Beautiful, what brand is it?



Thanks .  It’s the Coach Cassie.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, this bag again.  I'm not into big logos, but this watercolor painted look really got me! It looks like a spilled ink water art.  And it reminds me of looking at lovely watercolor paintings at the museum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122196


These “by the pool” colors are beautiful and elegant. I love your collection.  I don’t own LV but this style makes me want to buy one.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5123425
> View attachment 5123426


Lovely.


----------



## thebattagirl

My smooshy Mahina with a pop of color


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> These “by the pool” colors are beautiful and elegant. I love your collection.  I don’t own LV but this style makes me want to buy one.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — to Target
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123038


I love the crabby bandeau with Cassie. It's a perfect pairing IM!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5123049


Again,  another purple beauty from your collection!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


This is a gorgeous red purple bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5122192
> 
> I had to steady myself in these shoes on my second time back to church this morning . One of my latest bags, Tory Burch Kira Chevron with pewter hardware.


You look gorgeous is this dress and bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5123425
> View attachment 5123426


pretty outfit -- what dress is this? LOVE those shoes, too.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the crabby bandeau with Cassie. It's a perfect pairing IM!!



You know they say you are what you wear  — jk, thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  I used the watercolor bag. My DH was surprised that the bag was big enough to put his keys in as well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kimbashop said:


> pretty outfit -- what dress is this? LOVE those shoes, too.


Peter Pilotto


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Again,  another purple beauty from your collection!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I used the watercolor bag. My DH was surprised that the bag was big enough to put his keys in as well.
> View attachment 5123620
> View attachment 5123648



Beautiful!  And I love the chain you added!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  I used the watercolor bag. My DH was surprised that the bag was big enough to put his keys in as well.
> View attachment 5123620
> View attachment 5123648



Beautiful .  I also love this chain (I am in the market for a few chains ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  I also love this chain (I am in the market for a few chains ).


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!  And I love the chain you added!


Thank you!!


----------



## misskittee

This lil bb today!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous is this dress and bag!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## elisabettaverde

misskittee said:


> This lil bb today!
> View attachment 5123713


Aww, so sweet!  I’ve been wanting to try this brand.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful .  I also love this chain (I am in the market for a few chains ).



Coach Dinky chains are the best, imo.


----------



## misskittee

elisabettaverde said:


> Aww, so sweet!  I’ve been wanting to try this brand.


 I'm really happy with this brand! I like the designs and the quality is great for the cost. Definitely recommend!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Coach Dinky chains are the best, imo.



Thanks Jen


----------



## Venessa84

DH called and asked what are you doing right now. I said getting ready for a meeting. He asked if I could skip so we could do lunch…well, yes, I’ll skip a meeting for him. 




Lunch with DH and Chanel Denim Jumbo


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.


----------



## Narnanz

Tods Restyler D Media 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
2008 in cream.


----------



## whateve

Trying out a new fob on my aquamarine Day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.
> 
> View attachment 5123881


Always loved this RM green shade!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5124018
> 
> 
> Trying out a new fob on my aquamarine Day.


I love this color and the charm fits perfectly! Makes me want a cocktail on the beach!


----------



## duggi84

Thom Brown Animal Icons Sheep came out with me tonight.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I love this color and the charm fits perfectly! Makes me want a cocktail on the beach!


Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> My Lady Dior since yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121747


Wow. What a drop dead gorgeous bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Alaia dress, Louboutins


----------



## mariliz11

Outfit planning when it’s 40 degrees Cels. and you have to go outside midday


----------



## thebattagirl

misskittee said:


> This lil bb today!
> View attachment 5123713



Love the color and shape.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> DH called and asked what are you doing right now. I said getting ready for a meeting. He asked if I could skip so we could do lunch…well, yes, I’ll skip a meeting for him.
> 
> View attachment 5123835
> 
> 
> Lunch with DH and Chanel Denim Jumbo


I love the bag, picture, and story! I'm happy you were able to cancel your meeting to be with your DH. 2020 taught us these moments are important and special.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.
> 
> View attachment 5123881


I'm always envious of your perfect green bag!
I would LOVE to see your colorful bags all lined up like a rainbow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My purses just enjoying each other today.


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Always loved this RM green shade!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm always envious of your perfect green bag!
> I would LOVE to see your colorful bags all lined up like a rainbow!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My purses just enjoying each other today.
> View attachment 5124544



So pretty!  And such a lovely pic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My purses just enjoying each other today.
> View attachment 5124544



So pretty  — I am enjoying that your purses are enjoying each other


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — to Target
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123038


Really lovely, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Really lovely, IM.



Thanks dear DM


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> My purses just enjoying each other today.
> View attachment 5124544


Sunflowers and sunshine...lovely.


----------



## maggiesze1

Michael Kors Emilia XS satchel


----------



## lux_and_learning

Toy LouLou in dark beige! Perfect mini summer bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Venessa84 said:


> DH called and asked what are you doing right now. I said getting ready for a meeting. He asked if I could skip so we could do lunch…well, yes, I’ll skip a meeting for him.
> 
> View attachment 5123835
> 
> 
> Lunch with DH and Chanel Denim Jumbo


Wise woman!  You have your priorities straight!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124304
> View attachment 5124305


Beautful shot. Beautiful bag. Beautiful outfit. You killed it girl.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Sunflowers and sunshine...lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautful shot. Beautiful bag. Beautiful outfit. You killed it girl.


@southernbelle43 Thank you so much!


----------



## americandreaming

Hanna Wilson said:


> Alaia dress, Louboutins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124304
> View attachment 5124305


where do you go with all these dressy, classy outfits?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

americandreaming said:


> where do you go with all these dressy, classy outfits?


To work, like all of us


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new caramel flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new caramel flap.
> View attachment 5125210
> View attachment 5125211



Wow DM, this amazing color — so beautiful, I really love it .  And what a fabulous dinner too


----------



## CoachMaven

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's pick. This bag fits sooooo much!
> View attachment 5104454


If you ever decide to part with this bag, please let me know. I adore this Fendi


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a gorgeous red purple bag!





Ludmilla said:


> Wow. What a drop dead gorgeous bag!



Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sooo cute!!!


duggi84 said:


> Thom Brown Animal Icons Sheep came out with me tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5124148


----------



## americandreaming

ergo


----------



## RuedeNesle

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5124766


  
It's funny because your picture was slow to load on my laptop. I was just getting a blank screen. Something told me to brace myself because maybe it's a red bag and it's allowing me time to find my fainting couch!


----------



## XCCX

RuedeNesle said:


> It's funny because your picture was slow to load on my laptop. I was just getting a blank screen. Something told me to brace myself because maybe it's a red bag and it's allowing me time to find my fainting couch!


Hahaha you are the sweetest! I can see from your avatar that you love red bags. I do too! I hope you found your couch on time


----------



## RuedeNesle

XCCX said:


> Hahaha you are the sweetest! I can see from your avatar that you love red bags. I do too! I hope you found your couch on time


Thanks! Yes, I LOVE red bags! And I had a soft landing.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Wow DM, this amazing color — so beautiful, I really love it .  And what a fabulous dinner too


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new caramel flap.
> View attachment 5125210
> View attachment 5125211


I love that color! Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love that color! Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


Thank you so much.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> 
> View attachment 5125835


Very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

This little cutie to do a bakery pick up


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


Looks so cute with the pearls!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachMaven said:


> If you ever decide to part with this bag, please let me know. I adore this Fendi


Thank you!
I will let you know IF I decide to. 
But I must let my three DDs know first.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


Love this IM!
I love how you attached the blue ombre(?) pearl strand!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Azzedine Alaia dress, Rene Caovilla shoes


----------



## thebattagirl

Chloe Marcie


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955



The pearl chain is perfect with it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I let my DD borrow this while she is visiting.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I will let you know IF I decide to.
> But I must let my three DDs know first.


... & don’t forget me too...


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


Seriously cute, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much .  I was surprised at how much I liked the pearls with this pouch (and the whole set).




whateve said:


> Looks so cute with the pearls!





JenJBS said:


> The pearl chain is perfect with it!





Dextersmom said:


> Seriously cute, IM.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


This looks terrific with the added pearl strap!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hanna Wilson said:


> To work, like all of us


The dresses you show are beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Wow, your DD has great taste in bags (just like her Mom ).  



Sunshine mama said:


> I let my DD borrow this while she is visiting.
> View attachment 5126252



Thanks SSSSM .  I think the lighting/sun made the pearls look blue ombre (instead of white) but it would be awesome if I can find some blue ombré ones (off to look now ).



Sunshine mama said:


> Love this IM!
> I love how you attached the blue ombre(?) pearl strand!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This looks terrific with the added pearl strap!



Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, your DD has great taste in bags (just like her Mom ).


Thank you, and I guess she has good taste cuz that's the bag she chose to use.
Side note: I didn't even realize that the o ring was not hooked all the way.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


I love the pearls on this cutie!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raisin First


----------



## Hanna Wilson

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The dresses you show are beautiful


Thank you @ccbaggirl89; two of them were Peter Pilotto, all the others Azzedine Alaia.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

Heading over to help with my church's Independence Day breakfast carrying my red Halo bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Raisin First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126745



Love that color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's choices.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5126912
> View attachment 5126913


Love! What size is this lovely Réjane?


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choices.
> View attachment 5127029
> View attachment 5127035


Your fabulous pictures always make me smile...thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> Your fabulous pictures always make me smile...thank you!


Thank you.  You are very kind!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Love! What size is this lovely Réjane?


Thank you for asking. It is PM.


Sunshine mama said:


> Love! What size is this lovely Réjane?


PM. I always like slightly bigger bags.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sorry about double post.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Even if I don’t put too much in my bag, I still like to have some extra room . Most of my Chanels are jumbo, my preferred size for Delvaux Brillant is BB.


----------



## misskittee

This cutie for the last day of my workweek


----------



## Hanna Wilson

misskittee said:


> This cutie for the last day of my workweek
> 
> View attachment 5127104


That Celine is gorgeous!


----------



## misskittee

Hanna Wilson said:


> That Celine is gorgeous!


Thank you!! I absolutely adore this one, I love the triomphe canvas so much.


----------



## Beauty2c

Coach zip geometric leather pouch (glove tanned leather in chalk).


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo again


----------



## Hanna Wilson

misskittee said:


> Thank you!! I absolutely adore this one, I love the triomphe canvas so much.


I am not extremely knowledgeable when it comes to Celine bags but I have the impression that the triomphe canvas is the brand’s more recent invention, isn’t it?


----------



## misskittee

Hanna Wilson said:


> I am not extremely knowledgeable when it comes to Celine bags but I have the impression that the triomphe canvas is the brand’s more recent invention, isn’t it?


I believe it is a new design based off their heritage canvas! I really enjoy it


----------



## Hanna Wilson

misskittee said:


> I believe it is a new design based off their heritage canvas! I really enjoy it


Yes, that makes sense. It is a lovely design.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Heading over to help with my church's Independence Day breakfast carrying my red Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5127027


  Perfect color, perfect name! "Halo" because you're an angel for helping with your church's breakfast.


----------



## RuedeNesle

I promised Ms Marina Peet's to celebrate 2 months of carrying her today. First time in this Peet's since February, 2020. Stayed long enough for a photo OP. My wallet was jealous because I don't include her in pics.


----------



## missconvy

Headed for coffee


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect color, perfect name! "Halo" because you're an angel for helping with your church's breakfast.



Awww!  Thank you!  It was fun! And I didn't do much. Just set out some of the stuff (syrup, OJ, etc), so didn't do much. It's sweet that the tradition is for the men to do the actual cooking. Pancakes, eggs, bacon, hashbrowns. They seem to like showing off their Grill Master skills. We praise their work appropriately.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choices.
> View attachment 5127029
> View attachment 5127035


Hmmm, which one is my favorite (color)?  Beautiful bags SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hmmm, which one is my favorite (color)?  Beautiful bags SM!


Thank you.  Ummm couldn't it not be red?(do you not dislike my double negatives?)


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Heading over to help with my church's Independence Day breakfast carrying my red Halo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5127027



What a great July 4th bag picture  — hope you all have a lovely breakfast!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choices.
> View attachment 5127029
> View attachment 5127035


What is that gorgeous red bag that has caught my eye?...and I look at that Fendi and *sigh*


----------



## BagLadyT

Gucci Marmont Woc w/ a side of GM DE Neverfull


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> What is that gorgeous red bag that has caught my eye?...and I look at that Fendi and *sigh*


Thank you.  It's a Hobo International  bag. I don't know the name of the bag though.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a great July 4th bag picture  — hope you all have a lovely breakfast!



Thank you!    Breakfast was delicious, and fun.


----------



## Molly0

Some days only red will do.


----------



## Venessa84

Boy bag last night for dinner


----------



## samfalstaff

Bags of the week...

Vert Menthe Maxi Twiggy 


Couch Jade Court (rehabbed thanks to a fellow tpfer)



Both next to my Go Forth Tote
Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini


----------



## whateve

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5126912
> View attachment 5126913


I love the shoes with the dress!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> My purses just enjoying each other today.
> View attachment 5124544


I love it when we can see quality and beauty in all price points...
and lovely staging.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight.


This is a beautiful yellow bag. And this Coach bag has really beautiful handles!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> I love it when we can see quality and beauty in all price points...
> and lovely staging.


Thank you.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

whateve said:


> I love the shoes with the dress!


Thank you so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Some days only red will do.
> View attachment 5127406


Amen to that! 


That's most days for me, but I know I don't have to tell you that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy Independence  Day everyone.
Today a soft beige-y pink bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Independence  Day everyone.
> Today a soft beige-y pink bag.
> View attachment 5127899



Pretty bag!    Beautiful pic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy Independence  Day everyone.
> Today a soft beige-y pink bag.
> View attachment 5127899



This is such a pretty little bag


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful yellow bag. And this Coach bag has really beautiful handles!!


Thank you so much I like that it's a different yellow than I have had before.


----------



## Glttglam

My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a Kate Spade small slim card holder staci in light crepe.


----------



## Iamminda

Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!






RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a Kate Spade small slim card holder staci in light crepe.



Love this soft pink!


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> Love this soft pink!


Thank you so much, me too


----------



## kaledonia

Travelling by bus with my Max Mara Plage small bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag!    Beautiful pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty little bag


Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977
> 
> 
> RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128004


That's such a fun and vivid red bag with the festive stars! 
 And I also need a fainting couch today!
@RuedeNesle , we can faint together!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.


You’re welcome


----------



## Jereni

Happy 4th!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977
> 
> 
> RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128004


 (The couch was in the perfect spot! Good lookin' out! )  I love this bag!
Seriously, I was on Nordstrom Rack yesterday looking at red Longchamp bags. I guess it's time to go back and look again.


----------



## hers4eva

Love this bag  
whats its Fendi name?
@Sunshine mama


----------



## hers4eva

Jereni said:


> Happy 4th!
> 
> View attachment 5128116



Such a gorgeous red Chanel bag

What is her Chanel name?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977
> 
> 
> RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128004



Love that Stars charm!    Fun bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977
> 
> 
> RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128004


What a pretty red! What did you use to attach your charm?


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks you sweet ladies .  The charm does seem perfect for today, doesn’t it?

RN — hope you find a red LC so we can be bag twins.
BBG — I used a hair tie to help attach the charm since the clasp is not big enough for this thick handle.  I learned this trick from the wise gals on the LC subforum.



Sunshine mama said:


> That's such a fun and vivid red bag with the festive stars!
> And I also need a fainting couch today!
> @RuedeNesle , we can faint together!





RuedeNesle said:


> (The couch was in the perfect spot! Good lookin' out! )  I love this bag!
> Seriously, I was on Nordstrom Rack yesterday looking at red Longchamp bags. I guess it's time to go back and look again.





JenJBS said:


> Love that Stars charm!    Fun bag!





BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty red! What did you use to attach your charm?


----------



## Jereni

hers4eva said:


> Such a gorgeous red Chanel bag
> 
> What is her Chanel name?



Thanks! She is more of a dark pink than red but it is the closest thing I have to a red bag.

I’m not sure what the name is to be honest. It’s just one of the micro bags from the current season.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Happy 4th!
> 
> View attachment 5128116


Oh this is such a cute bag!


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci mini Dionysus at a wedding this weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Coach Britt wristlet I turned into a crossbody. 
I love how the outside pocket fits my phone with ease!


----------



## Venessa84

I hope those who celebrate had a wonderful 4th!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I hope those who celebrate had a wonderful 4th!!
> 
> View attachment 5128449


That is such a unique tote.  Perfect for Americana themed holidays!


----------



## Jereni

Brunch in Georgetown this morning with my Bottega Veneta pouch in rust…


----------



## misskittee

Wearing this little nugget today for an appointment


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977



what is it about this style of LC that always grabs me as “just right”?  Love the stars too!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> what is it about this style of LC that always grabs me as “just right”?  Love the stars too!



Thanks .  Maybe it’s the Foulonne leather?  I have this style in the canvas Neo Pliage and I don’t reach for that one as much. Speaking of Foulonne, I really like the red satchel you used recently — that is also a great style with the outside pocket.


----------



## BagLadyT

They call me mellow yellow. Kooples mini emily bag.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  Maybe it’s the Foulonne leather?  I have this style in the canvas Neo Pliage and I don’t reach for that one as much. Speaking of Foulonne, I really like the red satchel you used recently — that is also a great style with the outside pocket.


Thanks!  But you inspired me to reach for a canvas le pliage today...


...but it is so true that the foulonne leather is something special!  I thrifted that red bag and it looked really rough when I first got it.  It transformed amazingly.  Says a lot about the leather!


----------



## Narnanz

I haven't bought a brand new bag in a very long time..so shouted myself a Longchamp LP Club large long-handled in this fabulous Royal Blue.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Happy 4th!
> 
> View attachment 5128116


That Chanel is adorable! I don't think I've ever seen this style before. It looks like a Coach Winnie, only a lot more luxe.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> That Chanel is adorable! I don't think I've ever seen this style before. It looks like a Coach Winnie, only a lot more luxe.


Winnies are just about getting to same price!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Reddy for July 4th .  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127977
> 
> 
> RN — here’s a red leather fainting couch for you
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128004


So festive.


----------



## thebattagirl

Congrats, love the color 




Narnanz said:


> I haven't bought a brand new bag in a very long time..so shouted myself a Longchamp LP Club large long-handled in this fabulous Royal Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128762


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> I haven't bought a brand new bag in a very long time..so shouted myself a Longchamp LP Club large long-handled in this fabulous Royal Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128762


Like I said.  Something about it  says “just right!”    Great color!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So festive.



Thanks sweet DM


----------



## BeachBagGal

Narnanz said:


> I haven't bought a brand new bag in a very long time..so shouted myself a Longchamp LP Club large long-handled in this fabulous Royal Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128762


Gorgeous blue!! ❤️


----------



## XCCX

Received yesterday, going out today!


----------



## mariliz11

Marc by Marc Jacobs Linda clutch in this hot pink color!


----------



## Da Nads

Valentino!


----------



## misskittee

Another Celine for today


----------



## Dmurphy1

Speedy 35 today !! Hope everyone had a great 4th !!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> 
> View attachment 5125835


really like this new style!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie to do a bakery pick up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125955


That chain is too cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5126912
> View attachment 5126913


This might just be my favorite outfit pairing so far. I love this Moynat bag (on my list) and the shoes and dress pairing look amazing together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5128693
> 
> They call me mellow yellow. Kooples mini emily bag.


I love this bag! How do you like it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB for running errands today.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Kimbashop said:


> This might just be my favorite outfit pairing so far. I love this Moynat bag (on my list) and the shoes and dress pairing look amazing together.


Thank you so much @Kimbashop. I am happy to hear it


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag! How do you like it?



I like it! Especially if you want something in a pop of color but don’t want to spend luxury prices. Also there are several compartments for organizing and I can fit all of my essentials.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> That chain is too cute!



Thanks so much K


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> really like this new style!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5129622



*She is scrumptious*


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> *She is scrumptious*



Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Narnanz

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5129701
> View attachment 5129702


who is that dress?...its GORGOUS!!


----------



## B4GBuff

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5129701
> View attachment 5129702


Always wanted a pink Chanel but then end up Buying mostly black bags LOL


----------



## volieren

Wore my new Polene Numero Neuf in Camel today. Loving its squishy goodness!


----------



## maggiesze1

This pretty blue bag...


----------



## VSUVUS

This beauty for date night/anniversary dinner  

Gucci 1955 Horsebit in brown/canvas


----------



## Hanna Wilson

B4GBuff said:


> Always wanted a pink Chanel but then end up Buying mostly black bags LOL


Nothing wrong with that! I personally like bright colors and don’t own even one black Chanel but I know black is very popular and versatile and a lot of ladies have many black bags. I think you are the best judge what color fits your lifestyle the most.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Narnanz said:


> who is that dress?...its GORGOUS!!


British label Peter Pilotto. The dress is from few seasons ago, his most recent designs are a little more simple.


----------



## Da Nads

Today is all business and no play. Appointments, play dates, shopping, etc. I need to be hands free! What better way than a wristlet? I used a strap from my other LV to attach to this wallet. Also fits my iPhone XR. Amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Love this bag
> whats its Fendi name?
> @Sunshine mama


Oh sorry for the late reply @hers4eva ! 
It's a Selleria Peekaboo mini.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I like it! Especially if you want something in a pop of color but don’t want to spend luxury prices. Also there are several compartments for organizing and I can fit all of my essentials.


Love the style of the bag so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Ina bag in apricot.
> 
> View attachment 5129622


This bag always makes me drool!!! It's so cute.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag always makes me drool!!! It's so cute.



Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

L O V E this bag!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Ferragamo.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


I went to the Behno site and it kind of looks like they are discontinuing this style. That would be a shame. I don't see any current colors or sizes I have to have.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This mesh  bag.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I went to the Behno site and it kind of looks like they are discontinuing this style. That would be a shame. I don't see any current colors or sizes I have to have.



That is sad if they're discontinuing it.


----------



## Da Nads

I’m in a feisty mood today and what better handbag than my ysl leopard print??


----------



## kaledonia

Laura di Maggio in navy patent leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I missed using a pink bag, so back to  pink again today.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Paired my beloved LV pochette with my Cassie 19 chain strap to wear it as a shoulder bag today


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.


----------



## Jereni

misskittee said:


> Another Celine for today
> View attachment 5129260



Never really was drawn to the Cabas before but this pic makes me want one!


----------



## muchstuff

Jereni said:


> Never really was drawn to the Cabas before but this pic makes me want one!


I have my second one on layaway, they’re great bags!


----------



## misskittee

Jereni said:


> Never really was drawn to the Cabas before but this pic makes me want one!


I love mine! I really want another hehe


----------



## missconvy

Frye today


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Narnanz

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5131434
> View attachment 5131435


Another beautiful bag and equally beautiful dress...Love the graduation of colour...and those shoes!!


----------



## Molly0

Little old Vintage Dior in black & navy.


----------



## Molly0

Da Nads said:


> I’m in a feisty mood today and what better handbag than my ysl leopard print??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130990
> View attachment 5130991


Feisty & so cute!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Narnanz said:


> Another beautiful bag and equally beautiful dress...Love the graduation of colour...and those shoes!!


Thank you @Narnanz!


----------



## misskittee

This cutie today! Wishing for the same in black now


----------



## Hanna Wilson

misskittee said:


> This cutie today! Wishing for the same in black now
> View attachment 5131933


Beautiful Polene.


----------



## volieren

misskittee said:


> This cutie today! Wishing for the same in black now
> View attachment 5131933


Gorgeous! The cognac color is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another pink choice today.   Coach cutie with the LV cutie.


----------



## missconvy




----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash with what has become my bag of the summer.


----------



## maggiesze1

This happy bag...


----------



## Narnanz

With her new strap from Jinxie.co.nz


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash with what has become my bag of the summer.
> View attachment 5132238



This color is really pretty DM


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 5130505


ferragamo doesn't get enough love here...classic


----------



## sdkitty

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash with what has become my bag of the summer.
> View attachment 5132238


pretty fancy for a trip to the car wash


----------



## quinnlux

Louis Vuitton Graceful MM with piovine interior


----------



## hers4eva

Dextersmom said:


> At the carwash with what has become my bag of the summer.
> View attachment 5132238




*What a gorgeous color* !


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger 20.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20.
> 
> View attachment 5132433


Again...like Sunshine and Sunflowers!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Again...like Sunshine and Sunflowers!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> ferragamo doesn't get enough love here...classic



Thank you!     I agree!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger 20.
> 
> View attachment 5132433


Stunning    
Coach is so so so lovely these days !


----------



## Jereni

Valextra Iside… on the way home from HH…


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Stunning
> Coach is so so so lovely these days !



Thank you!    Their 'original natural leather' is extraordinary, and takes dye sooo well!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## JenJBS

My colorful Maison Margiela camera bag today.


----------



## missconvy

Pochette again


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My colorful Maison Margiela camera bag today.
> View attachment 5132856



I love it — the colors are so pretty and the chain strap is gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

I removed the strap from my little Dior vintage coated canvas and added a chain instead.  I like it much better now and will probably use it more.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love it — the colors are so pretty and the chain strap is gorgeous!



Thank you!    I do love the chain strap!  Just realized how fuzzy the focus got on it. Didn't show that much on my phone. Sorry...


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> This happy bag...
> View attachment 5132242


This is happy indeed!  That banana is sooo cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

hers4eva said:


> *What a gorgeous color* !


Thank you, hers4eva.  


Iamminda said:


> This color is really pretty DM


Thank you, sweet IM.  


sdkitty said:


> pretty fancy for a trip to the car wash


True, sdkitty.  I use my bags in my daily life and don't save them for special occasions.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Since it was our first outing together, I let my new to me Ms Dooney decide what she wanted for her treat today. Getting a sandwich cookie from Mrs Fields was all her idea, I had nothing to do with it.   (BTW: Westfield Mall is getting busy again. And Shake Shake just opened in the Food Court!)


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Since it was our first outing together, I let my new to me Ms Dooney decide what she wanted for her treat today. Getting a sandwich cookie from Mrs Fields was all her idea, I had nothing to do with it.   (BTW: Westfield Mall is getting busy again. And Shake Shake just opened in the Food Court!)
> View attachment 5133094



Beautiful first outing RN .  What a great idea to let our purse pick our daily treat — yum .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful first outing RN .  What a great idea to let our purse pick our daily treat — yum .


Hi Minda!  
Thanks! I think it's a great idea too. That's how I know a bag is truly a fit for me. If she had chosen to go to the Farmer's Market for fresh veggies she was going in the closet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

maggiesze1 said:


> This happy bag...
> View attachment 5132242


What a fun bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton crossbody as a hand held bag with a Kate Spade handle.


----------



## sdkitty

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, hers4eva.
> 
> Thank you, sweet IM.
> 
> True, sdkitty.  I use my bags in my daily life and don't save them for special occasions.


that's what they're for 
but Chanel....that's a luxurious one


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Olympia Le Tan clutch, Bottega Veneta dress, Louis Vuitton shoes


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton crossbody as a hand held bag with a Kate Spade handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133114



Very cute! And lovely pic as well.

Do you have a collection shot anywhere on the forum? All your bags are wonderful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Finished doing surgery on this bag.  
I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690


pretty....what surgery?


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> pretty....what surgery?


It was a wristlet and I turned it into a top handle bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is the bag I am using today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690


I love that your nails match!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> It was a wristlet and I turned it into a top handle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5133787


Wow impressive! Looks so cute as a top handle!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the bag I am using today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133788


Love the combo with the fob!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Out for lunch with my new Coach crossbody! ❤️


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690


Nice polish match!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690



Pretty purple!         Your daughter has excellent taste in colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple!         Your daughter has excellent taste in colors!


Thank you!
Somehow I knew  you would understand!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> It was a wristlet and I turned it into a top handle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5133787


You are so talented! I love how you made it more functional.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690



More brilliant work by Dr Sunshine again .  I love this color so much — if I can get a hold of this cute wristlet, I will request to have you perform surgery on it (at the purse hospital ).  I also  your BTP charm on your own bag — I wish I can get that charm!


----------



## samfalstaff

misskittee said:


> This cutie today! Wishing for the same in black now
> View attachment 5131933


The color is so rich and beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Narnanz said:


> With her new strap from Jinxie.co.nz
> View attachment 5132305


Gorgeous green color!


----------



## samfalstaff

My bags from the last week  

Dooney & Bourke All Weather


Chanel Reissue flap


Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Nikki (with FDL lining) and Bal Sapphire MU pouch


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You are so talented! I love how you made it more functional.


 Thank you for your kind words!


Iamminda said:


> More brilliant work by Dr Sunshine again .  I love this color so much — if I can get a hold of this cute wristlet, I will request to have you perform surgery on it (at the purse hospital ).  I also  your BTP charm on your own bag — I wish I can get that charm!


Thank you IM! Somehow, you make me feel really intelligent!!


----------



## hers4eva

edit .. oops quoting messed up .. try again

@Sunshine mama 


*stunning and delicious bag,
perfect surgery &
your daughters nails are perfect!*


----------



## Iamminda

samfalstaff said:


> My bags from the last week
> 
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather
> View attachment 5133985
> 
> Chanel Reissue flap
> View attachment 5133983
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Nikki (with FDL lining) and Bal Sapphire MU pouch
> View attachment 5133984



I really love Reissues in Chevron — this color is really pretty, not sure if I have seen a Chevron Reissue in this color.


----------



## missconvy

Small traveler tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Small traveler tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134159


Nice tote bag!


----------



## Jereni

Chanel vintage-style pink mini yesterday…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Chanel vintage-style pink mini yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 5134232


This vintage style is really cute!


----------



## elvisfan4life

RuedeNesle said:


> I replied in the Coach thread, but I'll say it again here, have a wonderful trip!


Wow bag twin am so jealous come chat on the Elvis memorial thread would love to hear all about your trip


----------



## elvisfan4life

southernbelle43 said:


> We used to live behind Elvis and would see him occasionally riding ladies down our street on a four wheeler. Long time ago of course.


Wow you have to come tell me about this on the Elvis thread in the celeb section pretty please


----------



## elvisfan4life

ksuromax said:


> oh, ok, got the answer now...





TCB said:


> Coach Elvis
> 
> View attachment 4401067


oooh you have the dinky too now I’m seriously jealous lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today,  Papillon BB all dressed up.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> Today,  Papillon BB all dressed up.
> 
> View attachment 5134503


My smile for the day


----------



## Sunshine mama

skyqueen said:


> My smile for the day


  Thank you my lady skyqueen!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Since it was our first outing together, I let my new to me Ms Dooney decide what she wanted for her treat today. Getting a sandwich cookie from Mrs Fields was all her idea, I had nothing to do with it.   (BTW: Westfield Mall is getting busy again. And Shake Shake just opened in the Food Court!)
> View attachment 5133094


 Dooney!


Sunshine mama said:


> Finished doing surgery on this bag.
> I'm  giving it to my DD because she loves it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133690


Your pics are seriously beautiful. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my LV large Escale Kirigami as a crossbody bag and also using my latest Lv addition...my By the Pool collection Victorine wallet


----------



## SBLover29

Gucci Marmont backpack


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci small Dionysus


----------



## missconvy

Love the accoutrements 


maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my LV large Escale Kirigami as a crossbody bag and also using my latest Lv addition...my By the Pool collection Victorine wallet
> View attachment 5134914


----------



## MaggieAnn

Wanted to share my new Polène Numéro Dix! Carried it for the last couple of days and I love it!!


----------



## JenJBS

MaggieAnn said:


> Wanted to share my new Polène Numéro Dix! Carried it for the last couple of days and I love it!!



Congratulations!  

Bag Twin!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue, which is also my very first Marc Jacobs


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my Michael Kors xs Viv backpack in Bright red..


----------



## MaggieAnn

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Bag Twin!


Thank you!! I’m so glad I pulled the trigger and bought it!


----------



## Iamminda

Been toting this one around since the weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Been toting this one around since the weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135980


I love this look with the luggage tag and the extra leather pull!! So refreshing and summery!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Delvaux


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this look with the luggage tag and the extra leather pull!! So refreshing and summery!!!



Thanks so much SSSSSM .  The luggage tag was a gift from my sweet SA (and the original leather pull was placed over the hot stamping ).


----------



## VSUVUS

samfalstaff said:


> My bags from the last week
> 
> Dooney & Bourke All Weather
> View attachment 5133985
> 
> Chanel Reissue flap
> View attachment 5133983
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Chocolate Nikki (with FDL lining) and Bal Sapphire MU pouch
> View attachment 5133984



OMG your Reissue is to die for!!! It’s just so delicious  Never seen that combo before and now it will forever hunt me as I probably will not find one and when I do it will probably cost an arm and a leg


----------



## VSUVUS

Prada Re-Edition 2005…don’t care if this bag is still trendy or not…I  it


----------



## RuedeNesle

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my Michael Kors xs Viv backpack in Bright red..
> View attachment 5135702


   When will I stop swooning over red bags? When pigs fly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Attended a Launch Party this afternoon at The Rotunda in Neiman  Marcus. Switched to my Dooney Ambler bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you


Jereni said:


> Very cute! And lovely pic as well.
> 
> Do you have a collection shot anywhere on the forum? All your bags are wonderful.


Thank you! 
I love all your bags and your lovely pictures as well!!  But no collection shots in the forum.  Do you have one?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Attended a Launch Party this afternoon at The Rotunda in Neiman  Marcus. Switched to my Dooney Ambler bag.
> View attachment 5136095


Oh your lovely D looks like she had a lovely time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I love that your nails match!!





BeachBagGal said:


> Wow impressive! Looks so cute as a top handle!





BeachBagGal said:


> Love the combo with the fob!


Thank you so much @BeachBagGal !
I really like your chalk(?) vertical bag too! Such a great refreshing color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Nice polish match!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh your lovely D looks like she had a lovely time!


Thanks SM! She had a blast!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Attended a Launch Party this afternoon at The Rotunda in Neiman  Marcus. Switched to my Dooney Ambler bag.
> View attachment 5136095



Hope you and your red cutie had a great time


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hope you and your red cutie had a great time


Hi Minda! 
Thanks! We did, but we were in the land of Hermes, Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Saint Laurent....... I had fun just looking at how women carried the bags I've only seen in pictures in the Purse Forum.  I did get a compliment from a woman carrying a Gucci bag. But it was for my clipa purse hook, not my Dooney.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, only the cute things will do.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, only the cute things will do.
> View attachment 5136308



…and that is definitely cute!


----------



## Molly0

I’m happy to carry anything that I can add a chain strap to it seems.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> …and that is definitely cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m happy to carry anything that I can add a chain strap to it seems.
> View attachment 5136431


Me too!
Was this suppose to have a chain?
It's so cute!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!
> Was this suppose to have a chain?
> It's so cute!


Thanks.
No it has a leather strap (it’s a little Fossil). but I seem to HAVE to add a chain to anything these days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks.
> No it has a leather strap (it’s a little Fossil). but I seem to HAVE to add a chain to anything these days.


Hehe heehehe Me too! It's just so much cuter.


----------



## maris.crane

New to me Dior Mini Gaucho Saddle. Hopefully I can manage not to stain this with denim transfer!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Hehe heehehe Me too! It's just so much cuter.


Yup


----------



## Molly0

maris.crane said:


> New to me Dior Mini Gaucho Saddle. Hopefully I can manage not to stain this with denim transfer!


Beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maris.crane said:


> New to me Dior Mini Gaucho Saddle. Hopefully I can manage not to stain this with denim transfer!


It's super cute!!


----------



## maris.crane

Thank you


----------



## missconvy

Marc Jacobs traveler tote. My samorga organizer for the speedy 30 fits perfectly


----------



## westvillage

It’s boutique Coach Kristin from 2008/9.  This bag has unusual leather that creates a beautiful drape.   I’m trying so hard to cull the herd but I see I’m not ready to say goodbye to Kristin. She sparks too much purse pleasure when I see her hanging there ... and I’ve always liked the feel on my shoulder. Comfy


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, only the cute things will do.
> View attachment 5136308



oh my gosh .. this puppy is to die for

where did you find him  ?

does it come in a Shih Tzu?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh .. this puppy is to die for
> 
> where did you find him  ?
> 
> does it come in a Shih Tzu?


Thank you! My DD got  it from the Fossil  store. I asked my DD and she doesn't think Fossil carries it in the Shih Tzu.
But I did see this from Amazon. I thought it was cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much @BeachBagGal !
> I really like your chalk(?) vertical bag too! Such a great refreshing color!


Thanks!! I’m enjoying it!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, only the cute things will do.
> View attachment 5136308


That charm is adorable! Is it Fossil?


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> It’s boutique Coach Kristin from 2008/9.  This bag has unusual leather that creates a beautiful drape.   I’m trying so hard to cull the herd but I see I’m not ready to say goodbye to Kristin. She sparks too much purse pleasure when I see her hanging there ... and I’ve always liked the feel on my shoulder. Comfy
> 
> View attachment 5136920


I agree. Kristins were the most comfy bags to carry, especially first and second generation, like yours.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! My DD got  it from the Fossil  store. I asked my DD and she doesn't think Fossil carries it in the Shih Tzu.
> But I did see this from Amazon. I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137175


This guy has a store on etsy, so it might be cheaper there. I have a charm from him - a pirate - it's adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That charm is adorable! Is it Fossil?


Thank you.  Yes it is!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Yes it is!


I saw others at the Fossil store about a month ago but I don't think I saw your cute dog. I think it is cuter than the others I saw. There was a dalmatian I almost got.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I saw others at the Fossil store about a month ago but I don't think I saw your cute dog. I think it is cuter than the others I saw. There was a dalmatian I almost got.


Agree.  My DD told me that the one she got for me was the cutest.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's choice. It's the flower among the plants.


----------



## missconvy

New charm


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! My DD got  it from the Fossil  store. I asked my DD and she doesn't think Fossil carries it in the Shih Tzu.
> But I did see this from Amazon. I thought it was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137175



awww thank you for searching for me so SW T  of you.

it is really adorable because it’s so hard to find something wearing a bow 

To bad the dog is only an inch big and it’s shipped from so far away.

Thank you sweet lady


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in orchid.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my cute Boba backpack, which I'm using as a cross body.


----------



## Dextersmom

maris.crane said:


> New to me Dior Mini Gaucho Saddle. Hopefully I can manage not to stain this with denim transfer!


Such an adorable bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Been toting this one around since the weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135980


So cute.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Speedy 35, my favorite bag !!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my cute Boba backpack, which I'm using as a cross body.
> View attachment 5137799



This is so cute!  Cute cake strap too.  You just need a boba tea charm now!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So cute.



Thanks so much my friend .  BTW, Kendie said hello .


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute!  Cute cake strap too.  You just need a boba tea charm now!


Thank you! The strap is a custom I got made from etsy  ...oh yeah, good idea! Off to find the charm! Lol!


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! The strap is a custom I got made from etsy  ...oh yeah, good idea! Off to find the charm! Lol!


Yay! Found it!! Lol! Its actually a boba straw set..but I just wanted it for the container..it will make a perfect bag charm and plus its practical too!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today my Hermès Constance 24 in camel Epson. I really love this bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you!
> I love all your bags and your lovely pictures as well!!  But no collection shots in the forum.  Do you have one?



Thanks! I think I posted to the collection thread a few years back but my bags have definitely rotated since then.



westvillage said:


> It’s boutique Coach Kristin from 2008/9.  This bag has unusual leather that creates a beautiful drape.   I’m trying so hard to cull the herd but I see I’m not ready to say goodbye to Kristin. She sparks too much purse pleasure when I see her hanging there ... and I’ve always liked the feel on my shoulder. Comfy
> 
> View attachment 5136920



Gorgeous! I had two Kristins at one point, tho they were the interlocking C fabric ones. Fantastic bags. I regret letting go of the black one. To date, still the most comfortable shoulder strap I have ever had.


----------



## Molly0

Just a little Lululemon pouch (with added straps of course.)


----------



## whateve

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh .. this puppy is to die for
> 
> where did you find him  ?
> 
> does it come in a Shih Tzu?


Leatherprince on etsy will make custom charms. https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince?listing_id=629262377&ref=related#items


----------



## hers4eva

whateve said:


> Leatherprince on etsy will make custom charms. https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince?listing_id=629262377&ref=related#items




Thank youI will check out your link!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Leatherprince on etsy will make custom charms. https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince?listing_id=629262377&ref=related#items


those are Cool!!


----------



## MaggieAnn

Carrying my new Polène Numéro Neuf today   . So in love!!!!


----------



## Da Nads

Movies, lunch, mall, all with the kids in tow today! I want to be hands free. So I will use my partition. This was a wristlet that I converted to a cross body.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And because I still want to feel glamorous, even while running errands, I will wear my Gucci sunglasses


----------



## Da Nads




----------



## misskittee

Using my new-to-me Sangle today!


----------



## kaledonia

Braccialini


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am using this Papillon BB again. 
I had been wanting a mini barrel bag with cute top handles for years,  and when I first got the Coach barrel bag, I knew it was too big for me. Then I got the mini barrel bag, but it was smaller than what I was looking for.
So when I saw the Papillon BB,  I thought it was the perfect mini size for me. So even though I don't love the giant LV designs for me,  I made an exception with this bag and I am glad I did.


----------



## Christofle

Lazy Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Da Nads said:


> Movies, lunch, mall, all with the kids in tow today! I want to be hands free. So I will use my partition. This was a wristlet that I converted to a cross body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138388
> View attachment 5138389
> 
> And because I still want to feel glamorous, even while running errands, I will wear my Gucci sunglasses
> View attachment 5138394
> View attachment 5138395


I love your story! And I love how you turned the Partition into a bag!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I am using this Papillon BB again.
> I had been wanting a mini barrel bag with cute top handles for years,  and when I first got the Coach barrel bag, I knew it was too big for me. Then I got the mini barrel bag, but it was smaller than what I was looking for.
> So when I saw the Papillon BB,  I thought it was the perfect mini size for me. So even though I don't love the giant LV designs for me,  I made an exception with this bag and I am glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138763
> View attachment 5138764
> View attachment 5138765


Always the “Queen of Cute” !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Lazy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138769


Love your Tempête!
And I love the way you tied the perfect scarf on the  handle too.
May I ask where you got the cool scarf?


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your Tempête!
> And I love the way you tied the perfect scarf on the  handle too.


I would love to take the credit for the wrapping job but my Delvaux SA prepped my bag with the leather ribbon on it before shipping my bag to me. 









						Handle Ribbon Open Sea | Delvaux
					

From ‘The Ocean’ collection, this ribbon wraps beautifully around your bag handle for an extra soft touch. Made of the smoothest leather in indigo and white tones, it’s a fresh, nautical addition to any Brillant.




					us.delvaux.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Always the “Queen of Cute” !


Awwww! Hehehehehe! 
Thank you.


----------



## Molly0

Today I finished the conversion of my little Lululemon pouch.   After adding D-rings, a shoulder strap, & a chain, I sewed in a couple of slip pockets.  A spritz of perfume & a twilly & she’s good to go…


----------



## hers4eva

*I am wearing her  during the day and .....*








*her tonight *


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Today I finished the conversion of my little Lululemon pouch.   After adding D-rings, a shoulder strap, & a chain, I sewed in a couple of slip pockets.  A spritz of perfume & a twilly & she’s good to go…
> View attachment 5138770


What did the pouch look like before?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *I am wearing her  during the day and .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *her tonight *


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Matchy Matchy today.


----------



## XCCX

I’m all about white these days..


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!!


----------



## Da Nads

Let’s switch gears. It’s evening now. I’m shedding my mom image and going for fun, flirty, sassy!! Pairing a white sundress with a tan belt and tan Tori Burch sandals (which I have had for 3 years and they still look brand new!), Roja perfume, and the star of the show, my new Valentino in Rossi with the matching guitar strap and the matching heart charm. I modified the famous chain strap so that I can wear it as a top handle instead of using the leather top handle to hold on to. I have found that using the red leather handle causes the handle to bend out of shape. Wish me luck! This is her first outing!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> What did the pouch look like before?


Just the same but no shoulder strap or chain.    I’m happiest about being able to sew in slip pockets.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I am using this Papillon BB again.
> I had been wanting a mini barrel bag with cute top handles for years,  and when I first got the Coach barrel bag, I knew it was too big for me. Then I got the mini barrel bag, but it was smaller than what I was looking for.
> So when I saw the Papillon BB,  I thought it was the perfect mini size for me. So even though I don't love the giant LV designs for me,  I made an exception with this bag and I am glad I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138763
> View attachment 5138764
> View attachment 5138765


I wish Coach would make it again in more colors.


----------



## whateve

hers4eva said:


> *I am wearing her  during the day and .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *her tonight *


I love that strap! who makes it?


----------



## whateve

Da Nads said:


> Let’s switch gears. It’s evening now. I’m shedding my mom image and going for fun, flirty, sassy!! Pairing a white sundress with a tan belt and tan Tori Burch sandals (which I have had for 3 years and they still look brand new!), Roja perfume, and the star of the show, my new Valentino in Rossi with the matching guitar strap and the matching heart charm. I modified the famous chain strap so that I can wear it as a top handle instead of using the leather top handle to hold on to. I have found that using the red leather handle causes the handle to bend out of shape. Wish me luck! This is her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139046
> View attachment 5139047
> View attachment 5139045


Cute outfit!


----------



## hers4eva

whateve said:


> I love that strap! who makes it?



Thank you  

It’s made by Hermès and called a 25mm sangle cavale crossbody strap (105cm) in Noir. (My large clasp is in palladium).  

Clasp comes in plated gold too.

I love it as a crossbody and a shoulder strap.  It is soft, light, comfortable and attractive.

here is a link:
They have different colors and sell out fast. If there is a certain color you want you have to keep checking Hermès   site.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/sangle-cavale-25mm-bag-strap-H073650CKAD105/


----------



## Jereni

Polene Numero Douze for dinner out…


----------



## whateve

hers4eva said:


> Thank you
> 
> It’s made by Hermès and called a 25mm sangle cavale crossbody strap (105cm) in Noir. (My large clasp is in palladium).
> 
> Clasp comes in plated gold too.
> 
> I love it as a crossbody and a shoulder strap.  It is soft, light, comfortable and attractive.
> 
> here is a link:
> They have different colors and sell out fast. If there is a certain color you want you have to keep checking Hermès   site.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/sangle-cavale-25mm-bag-strap-H073650CKAD105/


Thanks! They are beautiful!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This cute Fendi Chameleon today (size similar to Speedy 25).


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I wish Coach would make it again in more colors.


I wish Coach would make the mini barrel  1in wider! Right now,  Nordstrom.com has yellow and chalk available.


----------



## Sunshine mama

@whateve  I'm using 2 kinds of chain straps together today for more texture and fun.


----------



## missconvy

Fanny pack


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Fanny pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139653


I love everything about this! Are you headed to Disney?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve  I'm using 2 kinds of chain straps together today for more texture and fun.
> View attachment 5139550


The only thing better than a chain on a bag?   2 chains!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Lazy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5138769


Fantastic picture, your Tempete is so nicely exposed


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve  I'm using 2 kinds of chain straps together today for more texture and fun.
> View attachment 5139550


That's a great idea! You are so creative!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood Bianca nylon duffle bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just realized on my way out today that my Fossil bag exactly matches my Chanel o-case. A happy accident that makes me like the Fossil bag a wee bit more


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve  I'm using 2 kinds of chain straps together today for more texture and fun.
> View attachment 5139550


Fun idea!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about this! Are you headed to Disney?


I wish! Just needed a little Disney magic


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> That's a great idea! You are so creative!





BeachBagGal said:


> Fun idea!


Thank you!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Brandon Blackwood ESR Tote with my Coach gold chain strap


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my pretty pinkie pie   Have a good weekend .


----------



## Glttglam

First time using the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my pretty pinkie pie   Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140061


She's beautiful!   You have a great weekend too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my pretty pinkie pie   Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140061


Oh that's a really sweet pinkie pie!!! 
And no calories!!!


----------



## JenJBS

HarlemBagLady said:


> Brandon Blackwood ESR Tote with my Coach gold chain strap
> View attachment 5139957
> View attachment 5139958



Happy to find someone else on TPF who has a Brandon Blackwood bag!   Lovely bag, and vital message.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Awesome!  I actually started a post about him to see if anyone else here was a BB lover, but no one replied lol.  I also, have have his cardholder and I’m hoping to get the trunk.  Love your Bianca!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much sweet ladies . I can’t seem to get enough pink these days .



RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!   You have a great weekend too!





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that's a really sweet pinkie pie!!!
> And no calories!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Out to dinner:


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Out to dinner:
> View attachment 5140238



Hi leechiyong! It's so good to see you again! 
I love how you tied the tiny cutie to your cute bag.  And the picture is gorgeous too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> The only thing better than a chain on a bag?   2 chains!


I knew you would understand, as I know you love to chain-ify your bags too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using a big bag today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Using a big bag today.
> View attachment 5140381


Mornin' SM!  

If it wasn't for the nice staging and pretty pink accessories I wouldn't have believed this was your post. A _BIG_ bag?   I hope you have a great Sunday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' SM!
> 
> If it wasn't for the nice staging and pretty pink accessories I wouldn't have believed this was your post. A _BIG_ bag?   I hope you have a great Sunday!


I know right???
And thank you


----------



## Mimmy

Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my pretty pinkie pie   Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140061


What a pretty pink, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Molly0

missconvy said:


> Fanny pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139653


Love this!  So great  for summer!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5140504





Dextersmom said:


> What a pretty pink, sweet IM.



Thanks so much sweet DM .  Hope you had a great night out with your beautiful red mini .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5140504


  My laptop is making it look more orange than red, but either way it's beautiful!



I hope you had a fun night!


----------



## Dextersmom

RuedeNesle said:


> My laptop is making it look more orange than red, but either way it's beautiful!
> View attachment 5140633
> 
> 
> I hope you had a fun night!





Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much sweet DM .  Hope you had a great night out with your beautiful red mini .


Thank you both.  @RuedeNesle this little firecracker leans orange for sure.  Chanel is awful and lacks imagination in naming colors, imo and they call this simply "red".  I would call it tomato or persimmon.


----------



## Narnanz

My Mitzy today..needed a huge bag.


----------



## lenarmc

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my pretty pinkie pie   Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140061


I hate that I missed out on this Cassie. This color is sometimes over retail on the secondhand market. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

lenarmc said:


> I hate that I missed out on this Cassie. This color is sometimes over retail on the secondhand market. It’s beautiful.



Thanks .  I was late to the Cassie party too — got my first one in Dec.  Am really lucky to get this one NWT for a good price recently (especially when they discontinued the pink Pochette Métis too )


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5140474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch.


What a gorgeous looking clutch! ❤️


----------



## XCCX

It’s been between these two ever since I got them


----------



## Mimmy

BeachBagGal said:


> What a gorgeous looking clutch! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## MedievaLuxe

Mark Cross mini Grace Box in Lizard. I just got it on Friday, and I’m in love with it!


----------



## misskittee

Teen Triomphe today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kurt Geiger mini Kensington


----------



## Sunshine mama

@ccbaggirl89 
Beautiful pinks!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MedievaLuxe gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Out for dinner with family and three of us are carrying Chalk bags (dinky, Georgie and cassie19) and one carrying black Demi Penelope.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Kurt Geiger mini Kensington
> View attachment 5141213


Omg I was thinking about buying this after getting the leather version. Is it quite stiff?


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Omg I was thinking about buying this after getting the leather version. Is it quite stiff?


Thank you  . It is stiff.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Moynat


----------



## misskittee

Had to get another neuf in black


----------



## missconvy

Le tote bag


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in purple.


----------



## whateve

Yesterday I carried kate spade with etsy charm (inspired by a tpfer). Switched into Henri Bendel for dinner. Now that I've downsized what I carry, I really love this Bendel.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> Yesterday I carried kate spade with etsy charm (inspired by a tpfer). Switched into Henri Bendel for dinner. Now that I've downsized what I carry, I really love this Bendel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142462
> View attachment 5142463


They're both so pretty!!!  What did you wear with the Bendel?


----------



## Molly0

A very cute lady once said “if the only thing better than one chain, is two, then the only thing better than two, is three!”


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in purple.
> 
> View attachment 5142427


Is this purple really as amazing as it shows here?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> A very cute lady once said “if the only thing better than one chain, is two, then the only thing better than two, is three!”
> View attachment 5142509


I agree! It's really cute.  I love the texture of the 3 chains a lot with your amazing Chanel bag.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> They're both so pretty!!!  What did you wear with the Bendel?


Thanks! I wore a puffy blouse, skinny black pants and flats. It was fun picking out my outfit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Yesterday I carried kate spade with etsy charm (inspired by a tpfer). Switched into Henri Bendel for dinner. Now that I've downsized what I carry, I really love this Bendel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142462
> View attachment 5142463


Oh my goodness! I think I need that charm!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in purple.
> 
> View attachment 5142427


Soooo pretty!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! I think I need that charm!!!!


Thanks! Isn't it adorable? It's from leather prince on etsy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thanks! Isn't it adorable? It's from leather prince on etsy.


It's soooo darn cute!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree! It's really cute.  I love the texture of the 3 chains a lot with your amazing Chanel bag.


Thanks. I switched into it cuz our whole province is on fire and everyone should have a bag packed in case they need to evacuate.  If I can only take one bag, this would be the one.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Is this purple really as amazing as it shows here?



Thank you!   Yes, in good light.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Yes, in good light.


So beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. I switched into it cuz our whole province is on fire and everyone should have a bag packed in case they need to evacuate.  If I can only take one bag, this would be the one.


Oh my gosh! Please stay safe!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. I switched into it cuz our whole province is on fire and everyone should have a bag packed in case they need to evacuate.  If I can only take one bag, this would be the one.



Oh no! Will keep you, and your neighbors, in my thoughts and prayers. Please stay safe.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Please stay safe!


Thanks. I will be fine.  The smoke is crazy tho.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Oh no! Will keep you, and your neighbors, in my thoughts and prayers. Please stay safe.


Thank you! 
we’re used to wild fires around here.
But fire season is early & severe this year.!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday's bag.


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142625


So nice.  Pink, silver, turn lock, top handle... nice!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> So nice.  Pink, silver, turn lock, top handle... nice!!!


Thank you!   
Top handles make the bag look so extra!


----------



## misskittee

1955 Horsebit today!


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in purple.
> 
> View attachment 5142427


So lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

misskittee said:


> 1955 Horsebit today!
> 
> View attachment 5142765


Love the look of this bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday's bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142625


I love this soft shade of pink/mauve.


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> Yesterday I carried kate spade with etsy charm (inspired by a tpfer). Switched into Henri Bendel for dinner. Now that I've downsized what I carry, I really love this Bendel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142462
> View attachment 5142463



We are bag charm twins


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I love this soft shade of pink/mauve.


Thank you Miss Dextersmom


----------



## misskittee

Dextersmom said:


> Love the look of this bag.


Thank you! It's one of my favorites


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely.



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5143207
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach


That is the cutest charm I have ever seen.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5143207
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach


Gorgeous charm!


----------



## fsadeli

MaggieAnn said:


> Carrying my new Polène Numéro Neuf today   . So in love!!!!


I've been thinking to get this bag, how heavy is it?


----------



## Narnanz

Bag of the Day my Soko Herm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bag for tomorrow,  Mitzys lighter sister  Rosie. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



On a side note...has anyone washed a Rosie before?


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> That is the cutest charm I have ever seen.





Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous charm!


Thank you!


----------



## Debbie65

I've been LOVING Tory Burch lately!  I just purchased these 2 Lee Radziwill Double bags.  1 in small (more like a medium)  and 1 in petite.  I added a gold shoulder chain strap from my LV to the white one.  It looks great!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> Thanks. I switched into it cuz our whole province is on fire and everyone should have a bag packed in case they need to evacuate.  If I can only take one bag, this would be the one.


Oh no wow! Stay safe!


----------



## Molly0

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh no wow! Stay safe!


Thank you. Will do


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5144112


Lovely pink!!!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5144112


Strawberry starburst in bag form


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Lovely pink!!!


Thank you!   




Christofle said:


> Strawberry starburst in bag form


Excellent description. Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Dinner with my Coach Jade Court


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Lora Carryall for tomorrow.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## dangerouscurves

Today, my reliable concert bag to a rave party, Chanel WOC in lambskin. And don't worry, only whose who have benn vaccinated TWICE and 2 weeks after the last shot can go in.


----------



## Dextersmom

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach Lora Carryall for tomorrow.


Amazing color.


----------



## maggiesze1

This Golden beauty...


----------



## BagLadyT

About to run some errands w/ this super mini!


----------



## WineLover

Wearing my vintage coach court bag today.


----------



## Glttglam

Dextersmom said:


> Amazing color.


Thank you


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> This Golden beauty...
> 
> View attachment 5145117


Did that pretty rainbow strap come with the bag?


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Did that pretty rainbow strap come with the bag?


Nope, I got it from etsy


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week


----------



## Christofle

themeanreds said:


> Bag of the week
> View attachment 5146213


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## shoes+handbags

Speedy 30 at the beach


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow again.


----------



## XCCX

Today’s companion


----------



## missconvy

Purple fanny pack


----------



## Iamminda

Today, wore this strap at its longest length for a slouchy on-the-shoulder look (instead of a under-the-armpit hobo look).


----------



## Narnanz

Favorite thrifted bag...Coach Parker Shoulder bag


----------



## Nibb

Two events two bags. 
Top, Bottega Veneta Medium Convertible tote in Vesuvio 
Bottom, Bottega Veneta Struzzo Roma Tote in the small size, color is possibility Noce


----------



## TotinScience

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5147072
> View attachment 5147073
> 
> Two events two bags.
> Top, Bottega Veneta Medium Convertible tote in Vesuvio
> Bottom, Bottega Veneta Struzzo Roma Tote in the small size, color is possibility Noce


That convertible!!! Isn’t it such a classic


----------



## TotinScience

Loving my blue metallic pretties - Massaccesi and Rough & Tumble


----------



## dangerouscurves

Enjoying my day-off today with this fun bag, my Valentino Garavani Mini Candy Stud bag. I use O rings to connect the D rings on the bag and the ones on the leather portion of the chain-strap to create a top handle (this bag is actually a cross-body bag).


----------



## shoes+handbags

TotinScience said:


> Loving my blue metallic pretties - Massaccesi and Rough & Tumble
> 
> View attachment 5147191


Is that the Rough & Tumble cash pack? I love the color of it!


----------



## TotinScience

shoes+handbags said:


> Is that the Rough & Tumble cash pack? I love the color of it!


It is! Good eye. It's a sapphire lambskin - it reads a lot more purple in the photo, in real life it's a deeper blue with a purple undertone .


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day. Yes. You are not seeing things.  He IS looking at you.


----------



## Nibb

TotinScience said:


> That convertible!!! Isn’t it such a classic


Thank you. It is, one of my favorites! They need to bring it back.


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. Yes. You are not seeing things.  He IS looking at you.
> View attachment 5147385
> View attachment 5147386


So cute! The bag looks dreamy too.


----------



## misskittee

This cutie again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> So cute! The bag looks dreamy too.


Thank you!


misskittee said:


> This cutie again!
> View attachment 5147427


Gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## misskittee

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Gorgeous leather!!!


Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

Changing from LV to Marc Jacob for work tomorrow ✌


----------



## americandreaming

Think I forgot to post red Saddle I used yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black and white (technically silver) today. I really love the squishy pebbled  leather  and the outside stitching.


----------



## Narnanz

When you are carrying so much stuff , you have to get a bigger bag. 
So using the Ergo XL tote today


----------



## Molly0

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying my day-off today with this fun bag, my Valentino Garavani Mini Candy Stud bag. I use O rings to connect the D rings on the bag and the ones on the leather portion of the chain-strap to create a top handle (this bag is actually a cross-body bag).
> 
> View attachment 5147281
> View attachment 5147283
> View attachment 5147284


Just the Cutest!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying my day-off today with this fun bag, my Valentino Garavani Mini Candy Stud bag. I use O rings to connect the D rings on the bag and the ones on the leather portion of the chain-strap to create a top handle (this bag is actually a cross-body bag).
> 
> View attachment 5147281
> View attachment 5147283
> View attachment 5147284


I love a bag that has the word candy in it! This is such a cute bag!
I also think your handle trick is super clever!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rejane


----------



## tatertot

Broke out this new beauty today. I didn’t go anywhere, I just wanted to admire her  Nena & Co Bellflower large perfect bag


----------



## shoes+handbags

TotinScience said:


> It is! Good eye. It's a sapphire lambskin - it reads a lot more purple in the photo, in real life it's a deeper blue with a purple undertone .


The cash pack is one of my favorite SLG’s! I love the purple undertones in yours.


----------



## Narnanz

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rejane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147672
> View attachment 5147676


That dress ...those shoes...that bag....Gorgeous combination


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Narnanz said:


> That dress ...those shoes...that bag....Gorgeous combination


Thank you @Narnanz, dress by Azzedine Alaia, Rene Caovilla shoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tatertot said:


> Broke out this new beauty today. I didn’t go anywhere, I just wanted to admire her  Nena & Co Bellflower large perfect bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147729


This is such a pretty purple!!!


----------



## fsadeli

misskittee said:


> This cutie for the last day of my workweek
> 
> View attachment 5127104


eyeing on this bag as well. Could you share with me the wear and tear and how durable is this bag? thanks!


----------



## misskittee

fsadeli said:


> eyeing on this bag as well. Could you share with me the wear and tear and how durable is this bag? thanks!


It's a great one! Unfortunately can't speak to how it wears because I bought it recently and I don't own any other canvas pieces for comparison. The canvas isn't stiff but still feels like it can take on a lot.


----------



## fsadeli

misskittee said:


> It's a great one! Unfortunately can't speak to how it wears because I bought it recently and I don't own any other canvas pieces for comparison. The canvas isn't stiff but still feels like it can take on a lot.


thanks!


----------



## Yuki85

Finally, bringing my tote to work


----------



## mariliz11

Michael Kors Rhea studded backpack


----------



## Da Nads

Met with some ladies who lunch yesterday! I converted my Chanel WOC into a clutch


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Molly0

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5148367


What a beautiful gem!  
Looks like a sapphire!


----------



## Molly0

A little Coach (with shoulder strap change) that always makes me smile.  


she makes me smile because this was a gift from my sister who went to Hawaii to run in a 10k and was on the ground being attended to by medics afterward.  They fixed her up, gave her a banana, then she got up and immediately ran right over to the Coach outlet and bought a few bags.  This was one of them.!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in avocado.


----------



## VSUVUS

Newest addition to my collection - it’s her first time out with me and I’m so in love


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink today with the handles wrapped for protection.


----------



## B4GBuff

Coach beat shoulder bag large. Great bag for when you don't want to stand out too much and for tearing around town for chores!


----------



## Yuki85

Again on the bus back home! I got so many compliments on this bag  unbelievable! I can’t even remember if I ever got any compliments for LV, Chanel or Hermès bag that I own..


----------



## Christofle

Yuki85 said:


> Again on the bus back home! I got so many compliments on this bag  unbelievable! I can’t even remember if I ever got any compliments for LV, Chanel or Hermès bag that I own..


That’s because it’s gosh darn adorable !


----------



## Yuki85

It is convenient to use!!! At the moment my favorite tote!! 





Christofle said:


> That’s because it’s gosh darn adorable !


----------



## Amina-bh

I JUST got back to wearing my Alma BB today, you can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Amina-bh said:


> I JUST got back to wearing my Alma BB today, you can't go wrong with this one.


What print?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5148584


Soooo cute!  Still, I am partial to your purple one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> Again on the bus back home! I got so many compliments on this bag  unbelievable! I can’t even remember if I ever got any compliments for LV, Chanel or Hermès bag that I own..


I love Snoopy! The print on this bag is really cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

It seems like I am switching back and forth between a pink and a non pink bag these days.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!  Still, I am partial to your purple one.



Thank you!   So am I.


----------



## Molly0

Yuki85 said:


> Again on the bus back home! I got so many compliments on this bag  unbelievable! I can’t even remember if I ever got any compliments for LV, Chanel or Hermès bag that I own..


I can see why!


----------



## Molly0

I always forget my love of this pebbled leather until I pull it out of the closet again. 
It’s “smooshie structure”.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I always forget my love of this pebbled leather until I pull it out of the closet again.
> It’s “smooshie structure”.
> View attachment 5149677


Oh my! It's gorgeous! What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Today, wore this strap at its longest length for a slouchy on-the-shoulder look (instead of a under-the-armpit hobo look).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146905


What a versatile bag!! I love that it zips.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. Yes. You are not seeing things.  He IS looking at you.
> View attachment 5147385
> View attachment 5147386


Everything is beyond darling.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> I always forget my love of this pebbled leather until I pull it out of the closet again.
> It’s “smooshie structure”.
> View attachment 5149677


So elegant.


----------



## Dextersmom

TotinScience said:


> Loving my blue metallic pretties - Massaccesi and Rough & Tumble
> 
> View attachment 5147191


The sheen is amazing on these.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! It's gorgeous! What is the name of this bag?


Thank you! I dunno. Had it for a long time and somehow I forget to use it as often as I should.


Dextersmom said:


> So elegant.


Thankyou!


----------



## Narnanz

On the way home from Opotiki.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Thank you! I dunno. Had it for a long time and somehow I forget to use it as often as I should.
> 
> Thankyou!


Sunshine I should have said that it’s Ferragamo but I don’t know “ their” name for it.  Sorry if I was confused.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a versatile bag!! I love that it zips.



Thanks so much sweet DM


----------



## dangerouscurves

Molly0 said:


> Just the Cutest!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> I love a bag that has the word candy in it! This is such a cute bag!
> I also think your handle trick is super clever!Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, ladies!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Molly0 said:


> I always forget my love of this pebbled leather until I pull it out of the closet again.
> It’s “smooshie structure”.
> View attachment 5149677


That scrumptious leather! I can smell it through the screen!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I sold this bag but I missed it so much that I bought it again. Today she's with me going to work, Saint Laurent.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Sunshine I should have said that it’s Ferragamo but I don’t know “ their” name for it.  Sorry if I was confused.


I know exactly what you meant!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> I sold this bag but I missed it so much that I bought it again. Today she's with me going to work, Saint Laurent.
> View attachment 5149845


What a gorgeous red! I know who's going to faint in the near future ( @RuedeNesle )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Everything is beyond darling.


Thank you Dmom!!


----------



## Amina-bh

Sunshine mama said:


> What print?


The classic Damier Ebene. Handles are abit scuffed off but considering how much i've used it and abused it, it held up pretty well


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Karen Millen clutch (Aquazzura sandals, Peter Pilotto dress)


----------



## Molly0

dangerouscurves said:


> That scrumptious leather! I can smell it through the screen!


It’s true.  It does have that great smell!


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought this Evelyne TPM out to dinner the other night.


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Karen Millen clutch (Aquazzura sandals, Peter Pilotto dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150041
> View attachment 5150042



Looks like I need to check out Karen Millen bags.      Stunning!


----------



## maggiesze1

This little bag..


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I brought this Evelyne TPM out to dinner the other night.
> View attachment 5150369



Pretty Evelyne and pretty mask DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Evelyne and pretty mask DM


Thank you, friend.


----------



## misskittee

So I hate being match-y match-y but love when I end up taking this green marmont out with my daily cardholder


----------



## Sunshine mama

misskittee said:


> So I hate being match-y match-y but love when I end up taking this green marmont out with my daily cardholder
> View attachment 5150530


Glad you did! They're meant to be together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> This little bag..
> View attachment 5150437


I need this!!!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> This little bag..
> View attachment 5150437



This is really cute.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs Percy Q bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> This is really cute.


Thank you! I really like it! I just wished it was a bit bigger to fit my phone..then again my phone is huge..so...


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I need this!!!


Its by Spectrum Collections x Hello Kitty collaboration. Unfortunately, the bag just by itself is sold out, so I just got the bundle..I needed some new brushes anyways..lol!


----------



## Iamminda

I wanted to use this cutie today


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Coach Legacy Drawstring bucket, made in the United States 2000. This leather is like Butter!


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> I wanted to use this cutie today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150686


Love the pearl chain!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I wanted to use this cutie today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150686


Beautiful! I think I need to get this chain!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks . I think my shoulders must slope downwards a bit  because I feel like the pearls want to roll off my shoulder if I wear it as a shoulder bag.  It’s not a problem wearing it as a crossbody though.



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful! I think I need to get this chain!





maggiesze1 said:


> Love the pearl chain!!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Coach


Buttah…


----------



## Sunshine mama

This muted pink bag today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Boy with me at the clinic  
Have a lovely w/e everyone


----------



## samfalstaff

Out to dinner with my Marc Jacobs Natasha


----------



## Yuki85

@maggiesze1 

Omg this is soo cute! May I ask what is the name?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Gucci clutch (Preen dress, Manolo Blahnik shoes)


----------



## Hanna Wilson

dangerouscurves said:


> I sold this bag but I missed it so much that I bought it again. Today she's with me going to work, Saint Laurent.
> View attachment 5149845


That is why I have never sold any of my bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today I'm using a vintage vanity bag that looks like a lunch box.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Fount bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5151968


I haven't seen this cutie before.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I wanted to use this cutie today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150686


Adorable.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Adorable.



Thanks DM


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today I'm using a vintage vanity bag that looks like a lunch box.
> View attachment 5151837



Lovely  — this is the way to do lunch .  #lunchboxchic


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I haven't seen this cutie before.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Lovely  — this is the way to do lunch .  #lunchboxchic





JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## misskittee

Toy Loulou today!


----------



## VSUVUS

misskittee said:


> Toy Loulou today!
> 
> View attachment 5152313



I still so very much want this bag but after the design change and the recent price increase I just can’t pull the trigger…


----------



## misskittee

VSUVUS said:


> I still so very much want this bag but after the design change and the recent price increase I just can’t pull the trigger…


I feel ya! I'm so glad I bought mine when I did.  I do lust after new colors but won't go for it because of the changes.


----------



## missconvy

Road trip today. Super functional.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

VSUVUS said:


> I still so very much want this bag but after the design change and the recent price increase I just can’t pull the trigger…


There are so many available pre-loved, maybe that's an option?


----------



## BeachBagGal

samfalstaff said:


> Out to dinner with my Marc Jacobs Natasha
> View attachment 5151606


What a great bag! Love the leather on the Classic Natasha.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my iridescent dark charcoal mini.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my iridescent dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 5153056


Lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.


----------



## muchstuff

Black Celine Phantom Cabas, one of my favourite styles...


----------



## Iamminda

Such a lovely background for your beautiful mini DM 



Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my iridescent dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 5153056


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow again.


----------



## liliBuo

Cassie 19 at the parc


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow again.
> View attachment 5153168



So pretty .


----------



## misskittee

Numero Neuf today!


----------



## liliBuo

misskittee said:


> Numero Neuf today!
> 
> View attachment 5153177


Is this the Cognac color?


----------



## misskittee

liliBuo said:


> Is this the Cognac color?


Yes! I love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .


Thank you.


----------



## samfalstaff

Chloe Marcie today


----------



## samfalstaff

BeachBagGal said:


> What a great bag! Love the leather on the Classic Natasha.


Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

Tpm


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Such a lovely background for your beautiful mini DM





Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely!


Thank you both.


----------



## VSUVUS

ccbaggirl89 said:


> There are so many available pre-loved, maybe that's an option?



Definitely have already checked that out and missed 3 opportunities to buy it locally lol (one in navy, one in dark beige and one in red)…I’ve been on a shopping ban since I’ve got some big dental bills coming up so I guess I was trying to be good  but ended up with nothing but regrets so far


----------



## BagLadyT

A lot can actually fit into this tiny bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink bag again.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## BagLadyT

Hanna Wilson said:


> Karen Millen clutch (Aquazzura sandals, Peter Pilotto dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150041
> View attachment 5150042


Loooove!!!!


----------



## whateve

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154037
> View attachment 5154039


I love those pleats!


----------



## whateve

Coach Rambler's Legacy.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

whateve said:


> I love those pleats!


I think it is one of Mr. Azzedina Alaia's masterpieces.


----------



## Yuki85

Still using this cutie.


----------



## misskittee

This Celine cutie today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A chain reaction:  loving black and silver in the summer. I don't have to worry too much with the bag getting dirty, and I love the shiny silver that brightens the black.


----------



## americandreaming

Burgundy Basic maiden voyage.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A chain reaction:  loving black and silver in the summer. I don't have to worry too much with the bag getting dirty, and I love the shiny silver that brightens the black.
> View attachment 5154509



Beautiful   — I love the extra chain today.  I actually love black and silver more than the classic combo of black and gold.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful   — I love the extra chain today.  I actually love black and silver more than the classic combo of black and gold.


Thank you.  I think black and silver just give a different vibe. My DD says I'm turning emo.


----------



## Nibb

Finally this BV bag, it’s been hiding in a cabinet for the past year.


----------



## sdkitty

Rebecca minkoff Cupid


----------



## lenarmc

americandreaming said:


> Burgundy Basic maiden voyage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154644


I have this bag. Yours looks better than mine. What did you use to make it look all shiny? I was going to see if Coach would rehab it, but I’m scared that I won’t get it back.


----------



## americandreaming

lenarmc said:


> I have this bag. Yours looks better than mine. What did you use to make it look all shiny? I was going to see if Coach would rehab it, but I’m scared that I won’t get it back.


Thanks - I dunked, then applied leather therapy, then leather cpr, then renapur, then blackrock.  Lots of buffing with a cloth in between each application.  It's the Blackrock and buffing with a very stiff brush that makes it shiny!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach Sonoma small flap


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## maggiesze1

Polene Numero un backpack in Fresh Almond


----------



## Iamminda

Added a little “jewelry” to this one today


----------



## B4GBuff

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my iridescent dark charcoal mini.
> View attachment 5153056


I always love the iridescent colors!


----------



## B4GBuff

Took coach dreamer mixed leather / genuine snakeskin (water snake I think) in chalk and grey, with mixed hardware out today. Also matching feathers and stars mixed metal and leather charm.


----------



## 880

Dior Men’s saddle with aluminum seatbelt strap, Dior leopard hooded techno taffeta dress


----------



## mariliz11

My new Valentino crossbody today at the nail salon


----------



## lenarmc

americandreaming said:


> Thanks - I dunked, then applied leather therapy, then leather cpr, then renapur, then blackrock.  Lots of buffing with a cloth in between each application.  It's the Blackrock and buffing with a very stiff brush that makes it shiny!


Thank you! The bag is old already, and I didn’t want to ruin it. I like the way that it looks ”used”, but I wanted it shiny.


----------



## Da Nads

I CAN’T STOP WEARING THIS BAG! HELP! Backstory: I bought this bag back in 2007 from the boutique at King of Prussia Mall. This is the partition and it was a wristlet. And I wore it thus for many years! Then, I “outgrew” wristlets and so this bag was in the back of my closet for many years, untouched. Then, I came across it recently and it seems, the chic thing to do is upcycle. So I go to YouTube and I watch videos on how to convert a wristlet to a crossbody. So I followed suit with the help of amazon. And so folks, we have evolved from a wristlet to a crossbody (see previous post) to now a top handle bag with a pearl strap, which is my favorite way to wear it.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Clutch from a friend (not a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
designer item)


----------



## Narnanz

Hanna Wilson said:


> Clutch from a friend (not a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designer item)


those shoes are Epic!.

Is that one of those elastic band dresses...its got a Miss Congeniality vibe for me...looking fabulous.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Narnanz said:


> those shoes are Epic!.
> 
> Is that one of those elastic band dresses...its got a Miss Congeniality vibe for me...looking fabulous.


I believe Herve Leger dresses are made from a blend of spandex, rayon and nylon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Anya H, LV, and Coach all together.


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week and cruising into the weekend now


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Anya H, LV, and Coach all together.
> View attachment 5156628


Your peanuts slg


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Your peanuts slg


Hahaha. Yes. Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Da Nads said:


> I CAN’T STOP WEARING THIS BAG! HELP! Backstory: I bought this bag back in 2007 from the boutique at King of Prussia Mall. This is the partition and it was a wristlet. And I wore it thus for many years! Then, I “outgrew” wristlets and so this bag was in the back of my closet for many years, untouched. Then, I came across it recently and it seems, the chic thing to do is upcycle. So I go to YouTube and I watch videos on how to convert a wristlet to a crossbody. So I followed suit with the help of amazon. And so folks, we have evolved from a wristlet to a crossbody (see previous post) to now a top handle bag with a pearl strap, which is my favorite way to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155921


It's  so cute!! I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Anya H, LV, and Coach all together.
> View attachment 5156628



Such a fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margeila glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun and cheerful bag!


Thank you! And your rainbow-y iridescent purple bag is .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! And your rainbow-y iridescent purple bag is .



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5154037
> View attachment 5154039





Sunshine mama said:


> Anya H, LV, and Coach all together.
> View attachment 5156628






themeanreds said:


> Bag of the week and cruising into the weekend now
> 
> View attachment 5156650


  


I've been trying to force myself not to have red bag fainting spells because I need my energy to help with my four grandchildren. But I can only hold it in for so long!  
Beautiful red bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5157357
> 
> I've been trying to force myself not to have red bag fainting spells because I need my energy to help with my four grandchildren. But I can only hold it in for so long!
> Beautiful red bags!


Stay strong Rue! Stay strong!! You got this!


----------



## Da Nads

Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Da Nads said:


> Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 5157386


Oh my goodness! What a fun and sweet story.
It made my morning even better!
What I really want to know is, was your hubby emphatically yes or hesitantly yes?
Either way what a sweet hubby you got!
Not just because he said yes to the bag, but because he said yes to the bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Stay strong Rue! Stay strong!! You got this!


Thanks SM!   
This is making me realize how little I do in a day in my "normal" life, and how much I'm looking forward to doing little again.  But honestly, I'm going to miss (some of) the chaos of a house with four children, ages 7 months to 15 years. It's been fun! I'll probably be here until the middle or end of next week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> This is making me realize how little I do in a day in my "normal" life, and how much I'm looking forward to doing little again.  But honestly, I'm going to miss (some of) the chaos of a house with four children, ages 7 months to 15 years. It's been fun! I'll probably be here until the middle or end of next week.


IMO, doing little is just as hard as doing too much!!!
So I    !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Da Nads said:


> Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 5157386


I love your story! Life had other (wonderful) plans for you when you wanted to buy it, but fate promised you that bag one day.

Just curious, was your husband "shaving" when you asked or did you have a razor blade to his throat?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> IMO, doing little is just as hard as doing much!!!
> So I    !!!


  There's a two part episode of The Golden Girls where Sofia has to perform three tasks before midnight to break a curse. After she performs the three small tasks she says, "Not bad for a woman who [naps] on the couch all day." When I tell my grandkids I'm tired from doing "this" and "that", I say Sofia's quote and I'm laughing and they look at me like I'm from another planet. The first day I was here my oldest grandson said he missed my corny jokes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Hereu Colmado XS basket bag. I lined it with a scarf and let it spill out. It's tiny and doesn't hold much but I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Da Nads said:


> Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 5157386


I love this story and yes it was meant to be yours!


----------



## Da Nads

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! What a fun and sweet story.
> It made my morning even better!
> What I really want to know is, was your hubby emphatically yes or hesitantly yes?
> Either way what a sweet hubby you got!
> Not just because he said yes to the bag, but because he said yes to the bag.


Thank you Sunshine mama! To answer your question, it wasn’t either or. He wasn’t thrilled but he wasn’t upset. He knew how much I wanted that purse


----------



## Da Nads

southernbelle43 said:


> I love this story and yes it was meant to be yours!


 Yes that is why I will never sell that bag! It was true serendipity


----------



## samfalstaff

themeanreds said:


> Bag of the week and cruising into the weekend now
> 
> View attachment 5156650


Beautiful red!


----------



## Da Nads

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your story! Life had other (wonderful) plans for you when you wanted to buy it, but fate promised you that bag one day.
> 
> Just curious, was your husband "shaving" when you asked or did you have a razor blade to his throat?


Thank you! Yes things never go according to our plans or timeline but it was so worth the wait! As for the hubs, he took it well. Not too thrilled but not upset either


----------



## misskittee

Celine Teen Triomphe out for dinner tonight!


----------



## whateve

Coach Legacy colorblock Willis from 2012.


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciga pearly bronze Velo...


----------



## B4GBuff

Today my pride and joy... Medium Gabby in dark gold python. She doesn't get out often as I know she is irreplaceable.


----------



## vesna

Goyard in Ikea


----------



## VSUVUS

It’s hard not to reach for this bag when it’s so effortless. The perfect LBB (little black bag) for me  

PS- finally got a professional haircut after almost 1 year


----------



## Nibb

Da Nads said:


> Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 5157386


Love this. Higher education, family and Chanel!


----------



## Nibb

vesna said:


> Goyard in Ikea
> View attachment 5158035


Last time I was at IKEA it was a Dior book tote extravaganza! Love your Goyard.


----------



## Ludmilla

Out and about today.


----------



## JenJBS

Out with my Fount bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 pouches together. @Iamminda we're twinning!


----------



## mariliz11

Saint Laurent monogram envelope in black hardware


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 pouches together. @Iamminda we're twinning!
> View attachment 5158289



So pretty, my gorgeous twin .  Even the sofa has some pretty beading detail to match!


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5158256
> 
> Out and about today.


Just discovered these bags! Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Out with my Fount bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5158288


Ooh, I've never seen the pepper color in the sun before. Very nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Black Chloe Marcie yesterday



Coach Red Station (missing her strap) today


----------



## HarlemBagLady

It’s not designer, but I love it.  Picked it up at a local accessories shop.


----------



## jelliedfeels

HarlemBagLady said:


> It’s not designer, but I love it.  Picked it up at a local accessories shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158913
> View attachment 5158914


This is cute. Is it cork leather?


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, I've never seen the pepper color in the sun before. Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## misskittee

Celine Cabas Phantom for work this week!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

jelliedfeels said:


> This is cute. Is it cork leather?


Yes it is


----------



## jelliedfeels

HarlemBagLady said:


> Yes it is


It is a really great material. I’ve got a cork backpack & it’s really rainproof.

Love the blocks of red & beige.


----------



## Punkkitten

It has been ages since I've posted on here!!
Burberry pouch with a Madewell strap and Coach butterfly fob.  Pouchette and strap were preloved finds


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo


----------



## southernbelle43

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159274


Ahh, this is so sweet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This red bag with a red strawberry.


----------



## hers4eva

*oh my gosh  oh my gosh 
I  her  and the strawberry too *



Sunshine mama said:


> This red bag with a red strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159484


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This red bag with a red strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159484



This red combo is amazing  — I am blown away here. This is THE perfect red. I need this charm .  I hope RN has her red fainting couch nearby!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159274


Omg your cute pup!!! ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *oh my gosh  oh my gosh
> I  her  and the strawberry too *


Thank you so much! You are sweet!


Iamminda said:


> This red combo is amazing  — I am blown away here. This is THE perfect red. I need this charm .  I hope RN has her red fainting couch nearby!


Thank you so much! 
When I put the two together,  I was really happy with the way they looked.
And yeah, I am worried about @RuedeNesle !


----------



## whateve

Brahmin mother of pearl.


----------



## Luv n bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5159536
> 
> Brahmin mother of pearl.



I love this!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5159536
> 
> Brahmin mother of pearl.



This bag/charm combo is so pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

samfalstaff said:


> Just discovered these bags! Beautiful!





samfalstaff said:


> Black Chloe Marcie yesterday
> View attachment 5158813
> 
> 
> Coach Red Station (missing her strap) today
> View attachment 5158812


Thank you!
My Marcies are definitely one of my favorite bags. I do have them in all kinds of sizes and shapes. 
Your black one is very nice. I guess one day I will add a black one, too.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> View attachment 5159536
> 
> Brahmin mother of pearl.


Love this, too...so unique!


----------



## RuedeNesle

misskittee said:


> Celine Cabas Phantom for work this week!
> 
> View attachment 5159101


Handbag Goals  
And I want it in this color, not red. Wait... No that's right.  This bag is so classy in this color! I love seeing this bag posted!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This red bag with a red strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159484





Since I've been watching a lot of kiddie shows lately I thought this was the appropriate gif. 
Like @hers4eva and @Iamminda said, I love the red combo!



Iamminda said:


> This red combo is amazing  — I am blown away here. This is THE perfect red. I need this charm .  I hope RN has her red fainting couch nearby!


 That's what I forgot to pack! 




Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> When I put the two together,  I was really happy with the way they looked.
> And yeah, I am worried about @RuedeNesle !


 The dizziness is subsiding, I'm okay!  BTW, my DD bought a Dooney (fill in the color) suede bag as an early birthday gift for me!   It may be a couple of weeks before you see it in this thread but if you check out the Dooney Forum, "Your New Dooney: A Mini Reveal Thread", you'll see it on page 950. (Next to last page currently)


----------



## Yuki85

Finally going home!!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo on Saturday night and Casino today


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5159763
> 
> Since I've been watching a lot of kiddie shows lately I thought this was the appropriate gif.
> Like @hers4eva and @Iamminda said, I love the red combo!
> 
> 
> That's what I forgot to pack!
> 
> 
> 
> The dizziness is subsiding, I'm okay!  BTW, my DD bought a Dooney (fill in the color) suede bag as an early birthday gift for me!   It may be a couple of weeks before you see it in this thread but if you check out the Dooney Forum, "Your New Dooney: A Mini Reveal Thread", you'll see it on page 950. (Next to last page currently)


Thank you for giving us a general and vague hint re the location of your bag reveal. Not sure if I'll be able to find the post.


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying this sweetie today. 
My daughter purchased this one from Italy . I love everything about it; the color, pebble leather and the heavy gold chain. 
God really blessed me with Chey. 

This also shows other designers produce beautiful, handbags with out an labels on them, now.  Don’t get me wrong I’ll take one, but, I guess I’m in that faze of the feel luxurious leather with beautiful colors.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@Christofle are you being stopped by people on the streets, so they can admire your beautiful custom made Tempete?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Christofle are you being stopped by people on the streets, so they can admire your beautiful custom made Tempete?


I haven’t worn it outside. 
I’m a horrible bag caretaker…


----------



## Bal&ValGal

My perfect-for-summer Chloe Paddington (2006).


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> Carrying this sweetie today.
> My daughter purchased this one from Italy . I love everything about it; the color, pebble leather and the heavy gold chain.
> God really blessed me with Chey.
> 
> This also shows other designers produce beautiful, handbags with out an labels on them, now.  Don’t get me wrong I’ll take one, but, I guess I’m in that faze of the feel luxurious leather with beautiful colors.
> View attachment 5159841



This bag is fabulous!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> I haven’t worn it outside.
> I’m a horrible bag caretaker…


Why not? Is it because you don't want to expose her to humidity, rain etc?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Why not? Is it because you don't want to expose her to humidity, rain etc?


I don’t really wear my bags. 99% of the time I’m wearing a thin Coach saffiano crossbody briefcase. I’m more of a collector than anything else.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> I don’t really wear my bags. 99% of the time I’m wearing a thin Coach saffiano crossbody briefcase. I’m more of a collector than anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159940


That is very interesting; now it makes sense why you would not wear your Tempete outside. I am usually not a fan of Coach but once in a while I see a Coach bag that is acceptable to me, your Coach briefcase is exceptionally nice.


----------



## RuedeNesle

mrs moulds said:


> Carrying this sweetie today.
> My daughter purchased this one from Italy . I love everything about it; the color, pebble leather and the heavy gold chain.
> God really blessed me with Chey.
> 
> This also shows other designers produce beautiful, handbags with out an labels on them, now.  Don’t get me wrong I’ll take one, but, I guess I’m in that faze of the feel luxurious leather with beautiful colors.
> View attachment 5159841


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 today.


----------



## Narnanz

Status Anxiety Force of Being bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> My Marcies are definitely one of my favorite bags. I do have them in all kinds of sizes and shapes.
> Your black one is very nice. I guess one day I will add a black one, too.


They’re so comfortable yet very elegant! Looking for a nubuck oak one to add one day, but for now I will enjoy this one.


----------



## whateve

Luv n bags said:


> I love this!





skyqueen said:


> Love this, too...so unique!





Iamminda said:


> This bag/charm combo is so pretty!


Thank you! I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday!  I am a bit obsessed with this charm — used it on 2 different bags the past few days .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  I am a bit obsessed with this charm — used it on 2 different bags the past few days .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160143
> View attachment 5160144


Pretty bags and charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  I am a bit obsessed with this charm — used it on 2 different bags the past few days .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160143
> View attachment 5160144


I'm loving all the pearl looks on your bags!  I wish I had this pearl chain too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My early morning run with my Peanuts bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  I am a bit obsessed with this charm — used it on 2 different bags the past few days .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160143
> View attachment 5160144


The charm is really pretty - did you make it or buy it?


----------



## luvprada

A favorite


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I got this charm from Amazon (the brand is Dboar) — it is currently not available so I can’t link it.  




Dextersmom said:


> Pretty bags and charm.





Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving all the pearl looks on your bags!  I wish I had this pearl chain too!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> The charm is really pretty - did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My early morning run with my Peanuts bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160364



This is super cute — you have the best collection of chains and accessories


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday!  I am a bit obsessed with this charm — used it on 2 different bags the past few days .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160143
> View attachment 5160144



So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I later united the 3.  I think they belong together.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!



Thank you Jen


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I later united the 3.  I think they belong together.
> View attachment 5160699



So cute…….and complete now .  I was wondering if you were going to add the coin purse — glad you got my telepathic message .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute…….and complete now .  I was wondering if you were going to add the coin purse — glad you got my telepathic message .


Thank you.  I had completely forgotten about it. Then I got your telepathic message!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5159536
> 
> Brahmin mother of pearl.


Is this the same as The Wonderland Collection?


----------



## coach943

Carrying my new bespoke Little Selene Zip from Marco Massaccesi in hot pink. It is customized with dark gunmetal hardware, bamboo handles, contrast stitching and edge paint, and mint lambskin lining.


----------



## hers4eva

coach943 said:


> Carrying my new bespoke Little Selene Zip from Marco Massaccesi in hot pink. It is customized with dark gunmetal hardware, bamboo handles, contrast stitching and edge paint, and mint lambskin lining.
> 
> View attachment 5161468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161476



so beautiful   and delicious


----------



## maggiesze1

Kurt Geiger


----------



## whateve

Luv n bags said:


> Is this the same as The Wonderland Collection?


No, it is a different color, but similar. Wonderland is more aqua, MOP is more silver. I think someone did a comparison in the Brahmin forum. I asked the same question. I have a wonderland bag too but I never took a picture of the two of them together.


----------



## whateve

Coach Legacy duffle


----------



## hers4eva

whateve said:


> View attachment 5161860
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle



*so very lovely*


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5161860
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle


Love this shade of yellow!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage, as always.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5161860
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle


Such a Happy Color!


----------



## whateve

hers4eva said:


> *so very lovely*





Christofle said:


> Love this shade of yellow!





Molly0 said:


> Such a Happy Color!


Thank you!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Coach Kelsey


----------



## coach943

Coach Legacy Courtenay today. It's a wonderful shade of purple.


----------



## hers4eva

coach943 said:


> Coach Legacy Courtenay today. It's a wonderful shade of purple.
> 
> View attachment 5162638



Very Pretty


----------



## Narnanz

Convertible Clutch


----------



## missconvy

Work the last couple days


----------



## HarlemBagLady

LV PA as a crossbody


----------



## lenarmc

Coach small Field Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Peekaboo


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163597



Lovely color!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163597


Stunning !


----------



## Iamminda

SSSSM  — this is such a cool picture .



Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163597





Jen — I absolutely adore this gold cutie 



JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5163653


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163597


Gorgeous bag and amazing photo!


----------



## missconvy

Anniversary dinner


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Jen — I absolutely adore this gold cutie



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia today.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Town


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Anniversary dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163689


Happy anniversary! Hope you had a lovely dinner. 
You bag/shoes/jeans/ beautiful nails/hand/rings all look so good together!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 5164047


Yummy leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5163653


This peachy gold always melts my heart!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely color!





Christofle said:


> Stunning !





Iamminda said:


> SSSSM  — this is such a cool picture .





Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous bag and amazing photo!


Thank you so much!


----------



## gwendo25

Gucci with Gucci for today!


----------



## Luv n bags

whateve said:


> No, it is a different color, but similar. Wonderland is more aqua, MOP is more silver. I think someone did a comparison in the Brahmin forum. I asked the same question. I have a wonderland bag too but I never took a picture of the two of them together.


Thanks for your response.  I ordered a Wonderland bag and I think it might be too pastel for me.  I am still waiting for delivery.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@Christofle so what was your most recent purchase in Vancouver? Croc Serpenti or croc Tempete?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Christofle so what was your most recent purchase in Vancouver? Croc Serpenti or croc Tempete?


Sent a PM


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy leather!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This peachy gold always melts my heart!



Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Thank you, you’re too kind.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy anniversary! Hope you had a lovely dinner.
> You bag/shoes/jeans/ beautiful nails/hand/rings all look so good together!!!





missconvy said:


> Thank you, you’re too kind.


----------



## missconvy

New charm


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> View attachment 5161860
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle





JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC in jungle green.
> 
> View attachment 5161905





Pollie-Jean said:


> Balenciaga Town
> 
> View attachment 5164056


Such beautiful colors!


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Such beautiful colors!



Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Balenciaga Choco pre First today


----------



## whateve

Luv n bags said:


> Thanks for your response.  I ordered a Wonderland bag and I think it might be too pastel for me.  I am still waiting for delivery.


Here's a picture of my Wonderland bag. It is very pretty. I hope you like it. What style did you get?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Here's a picture of my Wonderland bag. It is very pretty. I hope you like it. What style did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164652



This bag is an absolute stunner — I totally want one .  (I only have a coinholder in this print).


----------



## Raaz

My darling came out with me today..


----------



## Raaz

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5163653


Beautiful


----------



## Luv n bags

whateve said:


> Here's a picture of my Wonderland bag. It is very pretty. I hope you like it. What style did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164652


That’s very pretty! I ordered a Johanna.  I have to see it in person


----------



## JenJBS

Raaz said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Here's a picture of my Wonderland bag. It is very pretty. I hope you like it. What style did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164652


Reminds me of Cinderella's dress.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Cutesy, cheap non designer bag in my 2 favorite colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Raaz said:


> My darling came out with me today..


I really love this one!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@HarlemBagLady  I LOVE  pink and red together.  I've been hunting for a perfect one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speaking of red and pink,  my pink bag on a red fainting couch for @RuedeNesle ! I think it's large enough for her comfy fall.


----------



## TotinScience

The best sustainable athleisure wear brand Girlfriend Collective now makes awesome tote bags out of recycled plastic! Such a fantastic bag for swimming - light, roomy, with plenty of space for all the workout related junk .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Speaking of red and pink,  my pink bag on a red fainting couch for @RuedeNesle ! I think it's large enough for her comfy fall.
> View attachment 5165089


 Yes, I'd like to order the red fainting couch in large please.  It's a beautiful couch and I love the bookshelves behind it. Is this in a store?


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my silver mini.


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag for Church today.


----------



## Iamminda

SSSSM — love this picture of your sweet PKB on this giant red couch!   Where did you find RN’s couch?  



Sunshine mama said:


> Speaking of red and pink,  my pink bag on a red fainting couch for @RuedeNesle ! I think it's large enough for her comfy fall.
> View attachment 5165089





Beautiful look DM  — I love your silver mini and sandals.



Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my silver mini.
> View attachment 5165321
> View attachment 5165322





This bag is gorgeous Jen .  Is it new?  I have been looking at cylindrical bags recently.



JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag for Church today.
> 
> View attachment 5165345


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Sunshine mama said:


> @HarlemBagLady  I LOVE  pink and red together.  I've been hunting for a perfect one!


They are my 2 favorite colors.  This bag also has pink and red, but it’s hard to see in the pic.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> SSSSM — love this picture of your sweet PKB on this giant red couch!   Where did you find RN’s couch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful look DM  — I love your silver mini and sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is gorgeous Jen .  Is it new?  I have been looking at cylindrical bags recently.


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous Jen .  Is it new?  I have been looking at cylindrical bags recently.



Thank you!     Not really. But I've been having so much fun carrying my bright, colorful bags for spring and summer that my black bags (including this beauty) have been neglected, and therefor not gotten posted like they deserve. I'll make it up to my black bags over fall and winter while the spring and summer colors hibernate in the closet.


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach station bag on vacation


----------



## jelliedfeels

My Dior sling bag with my squirrel friend.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 08 or 07


----------



## misskittee

Trying to give some love to my non-designer bags this week! Using this cutie from Portland Leather Goods today.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Speaking of red and pink,  my pink bag on a red fainting couch for @RuedeNesle ! I think it's large enough for her comfy fall.
> View attachment 5165089



Hahaha I love this post the most EVAH.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Sunshine mama said:


> Speaking of red and pink,  my pink bag on a red fainting couch for @RuedeNesle ! I think it's large enough for her comfy fall.
> View attachment 5165089


I need this couch!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach Sonoma Pocket Zip. (I swapped tags for some extra color.)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

A.P.C. Half moon bag in black


----------



## RuedeNesle

HarlemBagLady said:


> They are my 2 favorite colors.  This bag also has pink and red, but it’s hard to see in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165416





samfalstaff said:


> Coach station bag on vacation
> View attachment 5165789


@Sunshine mama I need that couch, STAT!


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAC


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my silver mini.
> View attachment 5165321
> View attachment 5165322


You look beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAC
> View attachment 5167277


MEDIC!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> You look beautiful!


Thank you so much, Shelby.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> MEDIC!
> View attachment 5167311


I was an EMT actually so try to faint close to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAC
> View attachment 5167277


Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> Yes, I'd like to order the red fainting couch in large please.  It's a beautiful couch and I love the bookshelves behind it. Is this in a store?




*I am wondering the same thing?

@Sunshine mama its beautiful …*


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5167472



So darn pretty — Purplelicious


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So darn pretty — Purplelicious



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. I'm really starting to appreciate these MACs!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5167472


Wow! Beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Been using this Coach for several days now   (suddenly drawn to neutral colors these days).


----------



## Molly0

Compact little Coach


----------



## Sunshine mama

@HarlemBagLady @RuedeNesle @hers4eva @Iamminda 
I found this awesomely huge fainting couch at a little reading nook in a hotel! 
Apparently people still faint these days while reading!!!(or are they falling asleep?)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Been using this Coach for several days now   (suddenly drawn to neutral colors these days).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167879


This bag is so cute,  especially with that charm!
And the photo is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Compact little Coach
> View attachment 5168054


So cute!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAC
> View attachment 5167277


This is such a beautiful red bag! It would have been perfect with the red fainting couch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5167472


You have the prettiest purple bags!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!!


Thankyou!  Nice compliment from the Queen of cute herself!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Compact little Coach
> View attachment 5168054



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the prettiest purple bags!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5168323


This is such a neat picture Shelby! I love it when the sunlight(sunshine ) makes the bag even more beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry Suzy large north south tote


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so cute,  especially with that charm!
> And the photo is beautiful!



Thanks so much SSSSM .  Once in a great while, I get lucky with a picture.  I wish I have your awesome photography skills and aesthetics though.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5168323



Beautiful bag! And the pic is stunning! The light and shadow. The colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  Nice compliment from the Queen of cute herself!


Awww, hehehhe, that's really kind of you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Peekaboo


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag! And the pic is stunning! The light and shadow. The colors.


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a neat picture Shelby! I love it when the sunlight(sunshine ) makes the bag even more beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa.
> 
> View attachment 5167472


Just beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> Just beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

While dining al fresco at a restaurant alongside a street,  I saw a woman walking by with her vernis pochette accessoires NM in amarante. She made it look so chic. So needless to say, I couldn't  wait to use mine.


----------



## Molly0

New look for my recently found 
“little cutie Coach”.


----------



## Molly0

Haha Sunshine ! Apparently we are both having a Pearl moment at the same time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Haha Sunshine ! Apparently we are both having a Pearl moment at the same time!


Yes!!! 
Great minds!!!
Thanks @Iamminda !!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes!!!
> Great minds!!!
> Thanks @Iamminda !!


Indeed Thanks for the inspiration Iamminda!


----------



## maggiesze1

This cutie from Kate Spade today


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Been using this Coach for several days now   (suddenly drawn to neutral colors these days).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167879


What a cutie. I love this color.  It looks very close to Hermes Etoupe, which to me is a taupey beige. ❤


----------



## Shelby33

One for the morning, one for the afternoon


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a cutie. I love this color.  It looks very close to Hermes Etoupe, which to me is a taupey beige. ❤



Thanks DM .  Funny you mentioned the H Etoupe — this is what a few Ytubers said about this bag too.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini Ina in avocado today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> One for the morning, one for the afternoon
> View attachment 5169951


This is my favorite RM bag! I have it too. This is an old picture, posted in 2014. The bag is in the closet at my DD's home so I can't take a new picture. But looking at it now makes want to carry it.


----------



## misskittee

Using this workhorse from Portland Leather Goods for travel day!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> This is my favorite RM bag! I have it too. This is an old picture, posted in 2014. The bag is in the closet at my DD's home so I can't take a new picture. But looking at it now makes want to carry it.
> View attachment 5170450


Oh you need to get it!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you need to get it!!!!


You are so right!


----------



## maggiesze1

Kurt Geiger for today..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> One for the morning, one for the afternoon
> View attachment 5169950
> View attachment 5169951


They're such cool pictures and beautiful bags!
And I love how you are a multi bag girl!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> This is my favorite RM bag! I have it too. This is an old picture, posted in 2014. The bag is in the closet at my DD's home so I can't take a new picture. But looking at it now makes want to carry it.
> View attachment 5170450


Those were the good old days!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini Ina in avocado today.
> View attachment 5170028


Love !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love !!!



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

misskittee said:


> Using this workhorse from Portland Leather Goods for travel day!
> 
> View attachment 5170628


Bulletproof I have the black version. Perfect as a camp bag. Happy trails


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink bag again. I added a silver chain for more shine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Kurt Geiger for today..
> View attachment 5170720


This bag is pure happiness!


----------



## 880

Da Nads said:


> Tax free weekend here y’all so that means, back to school shopping today! Imma goin’  in style with my Chanel maxi. Yes you read that right: Chanel maxi. I still have it, love it, treasure it. I got it back in 2014 when your name had to go on a waiting list to acquire one. I put my name on the waiting list. Then, I literally heard the voice of God telling me, at 11 pm one night (Florida time), call the Neimans in Las Vegas. It was 9 pm Las Vegas time. I called and asked the Chanel department: do you happen to have a black caviar with gold hardware Chanel maxi? She said, hold on let me check. Then she goes to the infamous Chanel back room and says, ok this is so weird, but I actually have one sitting here in the shelf right in front of me! She said, that is so weird because there is a waiting list for this purse but neimans just got it in so we have not had time to create a waiting list! I started shaking y’all. I asked her, is it a virgin?! She said, excuse me?! I said, you know, virgin? Never been touched?! In other words, is it straight from the Chanel factory, all wrapped up, and no one has touched it before or was it sitting on a shelf, opened, where people have been touching it and trying it on?? She said, yes it a virgin! It is straight from the factory and it is still sealed!  I said, can I buy it?? She said yes because there is no waiting list, you can buy it! Now y’all please hear me out. The Chanel maxi back in March of 2014 was $5300 and i know some of y’all are saying BUY BUY BUY butttttt, I had wanted that purse since 2001 and I promised myself that after I got my PHD, that would be my gift to myself. Well, what do you think happened? I got married during my PHD and got pregnant on my wedding night. By mistake. The best mistake! And my husband was a full time student so I had to work to put him through school after I got my PHD along with having a newborn son. At that time, the last thing on my mind was buying a Chanel! In 2014, our financial situation had improved since my husband graduated and was working and I was now a stay at home mom to 2 kids but I still had to be very mindful of our spending habits because we had student loans, 2 small kids, etc. So, I told the sales associate at Neimans, I told her, can you put it on hold for me until tomorrow please? I have to ask my husband. I did not feel comfortable dropping that kind of money without his knowledge! So she said, yes I will hold it for you for 24 hours. So as you can imagine, I did not sleep the entire night! I was thinking, how am I going to ask my husband, oh by the way, can I spend $5300 plus tax on a Chanel?! I still remember the next morning y’all. My husband was shaving his face in the bathroom. I approached him and asked him and he SAID YES! I was not expecting that! So it was 6 am Florida time but 3 am Vegas time so you can imagine how I felt! I just wanted to call neimans to buy the purse asap but I had to wait! Finally, the time came, I bought the purse, and it has been with me ever since. Some things are just meant to be ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 5157386


I feel good every time I return to this thread and read your amazing story; amazing bag; and, amazing DH! Thank you for sharing it! I am so happy for you And hope you wear this lovely bag in the best health and happiness!


----------



## IntheOcean

Still carrying my newest acquisition, this beauty by Givenchy.  And to think there was a time when I found shoulder bags uncomfortable and would only wear my bags crossbody!


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Still carrying my newest acquisition, this beauty by Givenchy.  And to think there was a time when I found shoulder bags uncomfortable and would only wear my bags crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 5171562


That crest is really cool! I love the Greek key design in the middle.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> That crest is really cool! I love the Greek key design in the middle.


Thank you, Sunshine mama!  I saw this crest and was in love in an instant. Shame they didn't stick with it, it was only there for a like, one season or so... And I love gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> They're such cool pictures and beautiful bags!
> And I love how you are a multi bag girl!!!


Thank you! It's embarrassing how many bags I can go through in a day!


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful pink — and I like the addition of the chain 



Sunshine mama said:


> A pink bag again. I added a silver chain for more shine.
> View attachment 5171492


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! It's embarrassing how many bags I can go through in a day!


Oh my gosh I totally get it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful pink — and I like the addition of the chain


Thank you. I was kinda getting bored with this bag, but the chain made it a little more fun.


----------



## JenJBS

IntheOcean said:


> Still carrying my newest acquisition, this beauty by Givenchy.  And to think there was a time when I found shoulder bags uncomfortable and would only wear my bags crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 5171562



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Bianca by Brandon Blackwood was out with me this morning.


----------



## jelliedfeels

It is going to be my Radley changing bag for a little while I think


----------



## Jereni

Proenza Schouler today.




And then my Celine big bag… it was a brown handbag sort of day, apparently.


----------



## Da Nads

880 said:


> I feel good every time I return to this thread and read your amazing story; amazing bag; and, amazing DH! Thank you for sharing it! I am so happy for you And hope you wear this lovely bag in the best health and happiness!


Awe thank you 880! It was meant to be! I still cherish this bag and I plan to pass it on to my daughter ☺️☺️


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Chanel seasonal single flap from Cruise 2015 to play bowling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kirigami pochette turned into a crossbody.
It was a pink/yellow overload kind of day.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Kirigami pochette turned into a crossbody.
> It was a pink/yellow overload kind of day.
> View attachment 5172976
> View attachment 5172991


This must be an angel bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Kirigami pochette turned into a crossbody.
> It was a pink/yellow overload kind of day.
> View attachment 5172976
> View attachment 5172991



So so pretty — I am in pink/yellow heaven


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So so pretty — I am in pink/yellow heaven


Haha yes! Pink/yellow heaven! Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> This must be an angel bag!


Awww thank you Molly!
At first, I read it as an angle bag.


----------



## Damnation

Jereni said:


> Proenza Schouler today.
> 
> View attachment 5172139
> 
> 
> And then my Celine big bag… it was a brown handbag sort of day, apparently.
> View attachment 5172140


 Gorgeous bags, both of them! What are your thoughts on the PS? Also, what fits if you don't mind?


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Rejane


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rejane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173370
> View attachment 5173371


Love this deep, rich sexy saturated color and your entire ensemble! may I ask is it the rejane and what size? (I’m new to Moynat) 

@Sunshine mama, your pink and yellow crossbody is stunning! I cannot say that I’ve ever had a pink and yellow day lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Love this deep, rich sexy saturated color and your entire ensemble! may I ask is it the rejane and what size? (I’m new to Moynat)
> 
> @Sunshine mama, your pink and yellow crossbody is stunning! I cannot say that I’ve ever had a pink and yellow day lol


Thank you.   
Pink and yellow = my favorite color.  I can't really separate them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Rejane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173370
> View attachment 5173371


Lovely bag! How do you like going in and out and trying to close the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173288


This is a beautiful blue bag. I really wish HB would resurrect.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Love this deep, rich sexy saturated color and your entire ensemble! may I ask is it the rejane and what size? (I’m new to Moynat)
> 
> @Sunshine mama, your pink and yellow crossbody is stunning! I cannot say that I’ve ever had a pink and yellow day lol


The size of my Rejane is PM. I have them in both sizes PM and BB and I use the top handle with my PM Rejanes, but the strap with my BB Rejanes (since they are smaller, I personally find them too small for a top handle). Thank you for liking my outfit, I always like to mix light color clothes (white, beige, light orange, pink etc) with darker color bags.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag! How do you like going in and out and trying to close the bag?


Great question @Sunshine mama. I bought my first Rejane (I own four of them right now) only few months ago and I had no idea how to use a clasp. It was extremely frustrating because I tried all kinds of combinations and still was not able to open it. Thank God for lovely ladies at Moynat threat. I had no idea that you have to push the button down before pulling the flap (I was only pulling the flap up and that's why it was not working), so once the wonderful ladies told me how to use the clasp, it worked beautifully. So now I bought 3 more Rejanes, I love them all and have absolutely no problems with the clasps.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Great question @Sunshine mama. I bought my first Rejane (I own four of them right now) only few months ago and I had no idea how to use a clasp. It was extremely frustrating because I tried all kinds of combinations and still was not able to open it. Thank God for lovely ladies at Moynat threat. I had no idea that you have to push the button down before pulling the flap (I was only pulling the flap up and that's why it was not working), so once the wonderful ladies told me how to use the clasp, it worked beautifully. So now I bought 3 more Rejanes, I love them all and have absolutely no problems with the clasps.


Thank you.  Did you get all the same size in different  colors?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Did you get all the same size in different  colors?


All different colors in 2 sizes. 2 in PM and 2 in BB. I will post a picture of all of them tonight.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine today  @Iamminda thanks for the pearl idea.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Sunshine today  @Iamminda thanks for the pearl idea.
> View attachment 5173643
> View attachment 5173645


Lovely color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

@Sunshine mama, here is the picture I promised; 4 different colors, 2 different sizes.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Sunshine mama, here is the picture I promised; 4 different colors, 2 different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173916


Ramesh didn't miss


----------



## amberquamme

Tory Burch Lee Radziwill double bag in navy blue. Never in my life would I ever imagine myself buying these three colors on one bag, but it just WORKS.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> Ramesh didn't miss


Absolutely! What a phenomenal designer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Sunshine mama, here is the picture I promised; 4 different colors, 2 different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173916


They're all gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a beautiful blue bag. I really wish HB would resurrect.


Thank you! Yes, resurrect but only as they were before they started to scrimp on quality. This bag is so well made and has so many pockets and compartments.


----------



## Nibb

Hanna Wilson said:


> @Sunshine mama, here is the picture I promised; 4 different colors, 2 different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173916


Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Thank you! Yes, resurrect but only as they were before they started to scrimp on quality. This bag is so well made and has so many pockets and compartments.


True!
The quality did go downhill with some of their pieces.  Some others still remained beautiful though until the very end.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A barrel bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A barrel bag.
> View attachment 5174438



This is super cute .  I don’t think I have ever seen a quilted barrel bag before — love it.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Black Chloe Marcie yesterday
> View attachment 5158813
> 
> 
> Coach Red Station (missing her strap) today
> View attachment 5158812


nice to see these older bags in use


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5174665



This one is so pretty — I  your amazing collection of purple bags


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This one is so pretty — I  your amazing collection of purple bags



Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Marc Jacobs Traveler Tote and friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is super cute .  I don’t think I have ever seen a quilted barrel bag before — love it.


Thank you.   It was a cheap leather bag I got because I loved the small barrel shape and the quilting. I then swapped out the handles and the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5174665


EVERY single time I see your beautiful purple bags, I have an automatic drool reaction. I am not kidding. I really don't know why.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out and about with the perfect summer bag today….


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> EVERY single time I see your beautiful purple bags, I have an automatic drool reaction. I am not kidding. I really don't know why.



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More pearls today.  I think it looks great with this vintage Chanel. Thank you again @Iamminda .


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> More pearls today.  I think it looks great with this vintage Chanel. Thank you again @Iamminda .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175263



*so pretty*


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> More pearls today.  I think it looks great with this vintage Chanel. Thank you again @Iamminda .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175263



Gosh, so pretty.   I may have been the first one to add pearls  but you have definitely taken it to the next level — absolutely love all your pretty pearly looks


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *so pretty*


Thank you so much her4eva!!!


Iamminda said:


> Gosh, so pretty. I may have been the first one to add pearls  but you have definitely taken it to the next level — absolutely love all your pretty pearly looks


You are very kind, and thank you.


----------



## Yuki85

missconvy said:


> Marc Jacobs Traveler Tote and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175056



i am just sooo obsessed with this bag that I ordered it in leather and in color argon oil.. although it is very expensive to ship it to Europe. But still I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Yuki85

Tomorrow’s bag!! My second one, so obsessed that I ordered a third one


----------



## Shelby33

Here's the couch... On wheels! 


RM mini nikki wine


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea tote in brilliant red.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea tote in brilliant red.


Lovely red !


----------



## hers4eva

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea tote in brilliant red.




*Sweet !!*


----------



## Sa26

maggiesze1 said:


> This cutie from Kate Spade today
> View attachment 5169827


 It’s really nice I have  the small flap version in black


----------



## Glttglam

A bottle of Red said:


> Lovely red !





hers4eva said:


> *Sweet !!*



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night.


----------



## Nibb

This week


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5176102



Love this picture DM — so pretty with that chair too .  What a beautiful color (I don’t remember seeing this color before).


----------



## misskittee

Still really enjoying giving my designer bags a break in favor of these lesser known brands. Have been using this lil backpack from Portland Leather Goods this week! The leather smells so good


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution of red today! I guess it's a red kind of day.


----------



## roundandround

Longchamp visiting Château de Fougères




Red Ibis, added to the RED DAY!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.


----------



## Sunshine mama

We need to let @RuedeNesle know about our red purse day!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> We need to let @RuedeNesle know about our red purse day!




* I second this*


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in Blush.
> 
> View attachment 5176424



Adore this pretty color  (I used my blush MG last week ).


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of red today! I guess it's a red kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176351



I am sure I said this last time but this bag is phenomenal!!!!   It’s extremely pretty for a non-pink bag .  I hope @RuedeNesle can recover from this Red Bag day — so many red beauties in one day.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Adore this pretty color  (I used my blush MG last week ).



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

roundandround said:


> Longchamp visiting Château de Fougères
> View attachment 5176354
> View attachment 5176356
> 
> 
> Red Ibis, added to the RED DAY!


Beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Coach Rogue 25 in chalk


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of red today! I guess it's a red kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176351


Omg beautiful


----------



## Ludmilla

roundandround said:


> Longchamp visiting Château de Fougères
> View attachment 5176354
> View attachment 5176356
> 
> 
> Red Ibis, added to the RED DAY!


Love the red bag and birds!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea tote in brilliant red.


This red has got to be the most perfect red!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

roundandround said:


> Longchamp visiting Château de Fougères
> View attachment 5176354
> View attachment 5176356
> 
> 
> Red Ibis, added to the RED DAY!


The bag, the  scenery, and the birds are all very beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am sure I said this last time but this bag is phenomenal!!!!   It’s extremely pretty for a non-pink bag .  I hope @RuedeNesle can recover from this Red Bag day — so many red beauties in one day.


Thank you IM.  I was kinda getting bored with this red bag(sorry @RuedeNesle ) because it wasn't exciting enough(?), but by adding the red strap I just got with a little more silver bling did the trick! I guess I just needed a little more something something. Now this bag is at the top of my faves list again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> Omg beautiful


Thank you!!!


----------



## missconvy

Kanken today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Here's the couch... On wheels!
> View attachment 5175515
> 
> RM mini nikki wine
> View attachment 5175516





Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Tory Burch Thea tote in brilliant red.





Dextersmom said:


> Last night.
> View attachment 5176102





Nibb said:


> This week
> View attachment 5176153





Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of red today! I guess it's a red kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176351






roundandround said:


> Longchamp visiting Château de Fougères
> View attachment 5176354
> View attachment 5176356
> 
> 
> Red Ibis, added to the RED DAY!


     


     
Shelby, thanks for the couch on wheels! I think I've already worn it out with all these beautiful red bag posts!  I spent the beginning of this week with my son for my birthday and I'm just catching up. Seeing all these red bags is a great birthday gift!
It's funny, after the dizziness subsided I looked over at my current carry to tell her how well her fellow red bags were represented.......and she's not red!  I was playing in my closet yesterday, looking for a bag that would be lightweight to carry on my walk today. I pulled out this one purchased in 2013. When I looked at her she panicked for a moment, telling me to just focus on the red lining and all the red parts on the strap and charm.  I agreed to carry her today, but I really want to switch back to my red patent leather satchel. (YIKES! The lining could use some cleaning. Maybe I'll use that as an excuse to switch today.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM.  I was kinda getting bored with this red bag(sorry @RuedeNesle ) because it wasn't exciting enough(?), but by adding the red strap I just got with a little more silver bling did the trick! I guess I just needed a little more something something. Now this bag is at the top of my faves list again.


 Apology accepted. Even red bags need a punch of something sometimes to be exciting. Not for me, of course, but that's what I've heard. (Oh wait. _You_ just said that!  ) The most important thing is this bag is back at the top of your faves list!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Apology accepted. Even red bags need a punch of something sometimes to be exciting. Not for me, of course, but that's what I've heard. (Oh wait. _You_ just said that!  ) The most important thing is this bag is back at the top of your faves list!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5176727
> 
> 
> Shelby, thanks for the couch on wheels! I think I've already worn it out with all these beautiful red bag posts!  I spent the beginning of this week with my son for my birthday and I'm just catching up. Seeing all these red bags is a great birthday gift!
> It's funny, after the dizziness subsided I looked over at my current carry to tell her how well her fellow red bags were represented.......and she's not red!  I was playing in my closet yesterday, looking for a bag that would be lightweight to carry on my walk today. I pulled out this one purchased in 2013. When I looked at her she panicked for a moment, telling me to just focus on the red lining and all the red parts on the strap and charm.  I agreed to carry her today, but I really want to switch back to my red patent leather satchel. (YIKES! The lining could use some cleaning. Maybe I'll use that as an excuse to switch today.  )
> View attachment 5176729


Hahaha! I've noticed that even your table top is red-ish!!!
And I really love your charm! Where did you get that???


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha! I've noticed that even your table top is red-ish!!!
> And I really love your charm! Where did you get that???



Thanks! My DD gave it to me.  I'm pretty sure she purchased it from Shein, but if not probably Amazon. She was getting packages from both almost every day I was visiting her. 

ETA: It was shein. And now that I'm looking at it online I realize my lego piece fell off!  





__





						Chain Charm Keychain
					

Free Returns ✓ Free Shipping On Orders $49+ ✓. Chain Charm Keychain- Keychains at SHEIN.




					us.shein.com


----------



## BeachBagGal

An oldie, but a goodie.  ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! My DD gave it to me.  I'm pretty sure she purchased it from Shein, but if not probably Amazon. She was getting packages from both almost every day I was visiting her.
> 
> ETA: It was shein. And now that I'm looking at it online I realize my lego piece fell off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain Charm Keychain
> 
> 
> Free Returns ✓ Free Shipping On Orders $49+ ✓. Chain Charm Keychain- Keychains at SHEIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.shein.com


Thank you.  I especially the three happy day part!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Love this picture DM — so pretty with that chair too .  What a beautiful color (I don’t remember seeing this color before).


Thank you, sweet IM.  This color is Rouge Casaque and truthfully, I need to use this beauty more often.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today, cream and pearls.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, cream and pearls.
> View attachment 5176958



So lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, cream and pearls.
> View attachment 5176958



This is such a pretty dreamy look — love it so much


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5176727
> 
> 
> Shelby, thanks for the couch on wheels! I think I've already worn it out with all these beautiful red bag posts!  I spent the beginning of this week with my son for my birthday and I'm just catching up. Seeing all these red bags is a great birthday gift!
> It's funny, after the dizziness subsided I looked over at my current carry to tell her how well her fellow red bags were represented.......and she's not red!  I was playing in my closet yesterday, looking for a bag that would be lightweight to carry on my walk today. I pulled out this one purchased in 2013. When I looked at her she panicked for a moment, telling me to just focus on the red lining and all the red parts on the strap and charm.  I agreed to carry her today, but I really want to switch back to my red patent leather satchel. (YIKES! The lining could use some cleaning. Maybe I'll use that as an excuse to switch today.  )
> View attachment 5176729



What a great looking bag — is it purple with yellow letters? I am a bit colorblind . I need that strap!!! I hope you had a wonderful BD celebration with your son — Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> An oldie, but a goodie.  ❤
> View attachment 5176792



I love the beautiful hardware on this little cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a great looking bag — is it purple with yellow letters? I am a bit colorblind . I need that strap!!! I hope you had a wonderful BD celebration with your son — Happy Belated Birthday


+1! 
I forgot to say Happy Bday @RuedeNesle !
How do you like finally being in your 30s???


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So lovely!





Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty dreamy look — love it so much


Thank you ladies!
I just might like this bag a wee bit more than my Papillon BB! I think it's because it fits a little more and I like that it has 2 zippers that go down to the sides. Plus it's more understated.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I love the beautiful hardware on this little cutie


Thanks! I still love the soft squishy pebbled leather on this bag.  It’s the best!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coach Rust Crescent with a borrowed strap waiting for me to finally get a move on!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, cream and pearls.
> View attachment 5176958


Anyone else want to visit @Sunshine mama  and just stare at her closet of handbags and drool.?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> What a great looking bag — is it purple with yellow letters? I am a bit colorblind . I need that strap!!! I hope you had a wonderful BD celebration with your son — Happy Belated Birthday


Thanks for the bag love and the birthday wishes!  It's blue with yellow letters but the material can make it look purple in certain light. When I bought this one they had sold out of purple, which is what I really wanted so I'm happy this blue gives off a purple vibe sometimes. The strap is from Amazon.  A poster, who I can't give credit to because I'm not spelling her nic correctly, (but I will edit this if I find it soon), had it on her bag.



Sunshine mama said:


> +1!
> I forgot to say Happy Bday @RuedeNesle !
> How do you like finally being in your 30s???


Thanks SM!  
This is my second time in my 30's and it feels great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Anyone else want to visit @Sunshine mama  and just stare at her closet of handbags and drool.?


Count me in! I hope she gives out goody bags for coming.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my Michael Kors backpack in black today!


----------



## houseof999

Today's ray of sunshine


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Today's ray of sunshine
> View attachment 5177087


Love it! My bag is your mini-me, and yours is my maxi-me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Anyone else want to visit @Sunshine mama  and just stare at her closet of handbags and drool.?


Thank you!
And same to you too!!! The yellow bag you posted today is drool worthy!
What is the pouch on the side of the bag?


----------



## Mimmy

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my Michael Kors backpack in black today!
> View attachment 5177079


I love your Susan Alexandra HK charm! I got one too!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> And same to you too!!! The yellow bag you posted today is drool worthy!
> What is the pouch on the side of the bag?


not me...think its @houseof999


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> not me...think its @houseof999



@Sunshine mama it's a pudgy case.


----------



## Dextersmom

My Etoupe Evelyne.


----------



## maggiesze1

Mimmy said:


> I love your Susan Alexandra HK charm! I got one too!


Oh yay!! Charm twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh yay!! Charm twins!


I want one!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I want one!


I got mine from Sanrio's site...but it looks like they are sold out...maybe they might restock?


----------



## Mimmy

I also got mine on the Sanrio site. They also had them on the Susan Alexandra website but they sold out there as well.

Oops! I was referring to the Hello Kitty charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My Etoupe Evelyne.
> View attachment 5177161



Looking lovely DM  — your Evelyne is beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I especially the three happy day part!


@RuedeNesle  Oh. My. Word!!! 
I don't even know what I was writing. 
Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> not me...think its @houseof999


Ok!    
Sorry.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok!
> Sorry.


I wish it had been...would love one if those bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!
> I forgot to say Happy Bday @RuedeNesle !
> How do you like finally being in your 30s???


Me too! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shelby33

Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag 
Marine


----------



## Nibb

This is my second time in my 30's and it feels great! 
[/QUOTE]
Me too! 
Happy birthday! Hopefully something le rouge finds its way to you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Looking lovely DM  — your Evelyne is beautiful!


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Me too! Happy Birthday!
> View attachment 5177355





Nibb said:


> Me too!
> Happy birthday! Hopefully something le rouge finds its way to you.


Thank you Shelby and Nibb!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5176727
> 
> 
> Shelby, thanks for the couch on wheels! I think I've already worn it out with all these beautiful red bag posts!  I spent the beginning of this week with my son for my birthday and I'm just catching up. Seeing all these red bags is a great birthday gift!
> It's funny, after the dizziness subsided I looked over at my current carry to tell her how well her fellow red bags were represented.......and she's not red!  I was playing in my closet yesterday, looking for a bag that would be lightweight to carry on my walk today. I pulled out this one purchased in 2013. When I looked at her she panicked for a moment, telling me to just focus on the red lining and all the red parts on the strap and charm.  I agreed to carry her today, but I really want to switch back to my red patent leather satchel. (YIKES! The lining could use some cleaning. Maybe I'll use that as an excuse to switch today.  )
> View attachment 5176729


Happy Birthday, RN! That sounds wonderful that you got to enjoy the first part of your week celebrating with your son!  I love that rich purpley? blue of your bag and that it has the red lining. It's fun to have a surprise lining color inside, and I know you are loving that color choice too!  I'm going to see your link to the close up of that happy charm. It looks like there is a cute gumball machine on there. Here's to many happy days ahead!


----------



## gwendo25

Debating which summer bag to wear today….


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday, RN! That sounds wonderful that you got to enjoy the first part of your week celebrating with your son!  I love that rich purpley? blue of your bag and that it has the red lining. It's fun to have a surprise lining color inside, and I know you are loving that color choice too!  I'm going to see your link to the close up of that happy charm. It looks like there is a cute gumball machine on there. Here's to many happy days ahead!


Thanks very much TO!  
I hadn't seen my son since December, 2019, and then we met for my MIL's funeral, so it was a somber gathering. Then Covid hit and not being able to travel to see him made the situation even scarier. He drove here to pick me up so I wouldn't have to travel on planes, trains, or buses. It showed me he missed me as much as I missed him.  

Thanks again! I love that the bag come off as purple. And the lining is fun! The charm does have a cute gumball machine. Word of caution: it seems the lego piece is loosely hooked to the charms. When I spoke to my DD yesterday she said her lego piece fell off her key charm, and it fell off the charm necklace she has attached to her fanny bag. 

 Here's to many happy days ahead for you as well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which summer bag to wear today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177522
> View attachment 5177524


First: The red in your bag, and in your first picture!   Those who know me are expecting me to pick the (I really hope I don't get this wrong) Pallas (?), but I'm drawn to the second bag more as a summer bag. (I think the pool in the background swayed my decision.  ) I'm actually carrying a white bag (with red trim) for a lunch today. My red bags are jealous but it's the best bag for the occasion.
I know you'll enjoy carrying whichever one you pick!


----------



## Shelby33

Not officially Fall but who cares
Emerald MAM RM 07


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Not officially Fall but who cares
> Emerald MAM RM 07
> View attachment 5177575


Oh so lovely! May I ask, what does the lining look like?


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Oh so lovely! May I ask, what does the lining look like?


Sure!


----------



## Shelby33

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which summer bag to wear today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177522
> View attachment 5177524


I vote for the bag with the beautiful twilly!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 5177580


Thanks! I think this is one of my favorites by RM.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> Not officially Fall but who cares
> Emerald MAM RM 07
> View attachment 5177575


What a beautiful sheen on your bag! ❤


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beautiful sheen on your bag! ❤


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks! I think this is one of my favorites by RM.


This is definitely my favorite MAM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Heading home after lunch. Hot day in SF!


----------



## gwendo25

RuedeNesle said:


> First: The red in your bag, and in your first picture!   Those who know me are expecting me to pick the (I really hope I don't get this wrong) Pallas (?), but I'm drawn to the second bag more as a summer bag. (I think the pool in the background swayed my decision.  ) I'm actually carrying a white bag (with red trim) for a lunch today. My red bags are jealous but it's the best bag for the occasion.
> I know you'll enjoy carrying whichever one you pick!


Yes, it’s the Pallas.  I chose the Croisette and had a great day!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Not officially Fall but who cares
> Emerald MAM RM 07
> View attachment 5177575



All those luscious shades of green!    Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Heading home after lunch. Hot day in SF!
> View attachment 5177938



This is such a pretty bag RN .  I like the red glazing/accent throughout.  You did good picking out this non-red bag


----------



## JenJBS

My Maison Margiela camera bag today. Spent the day with a friend - shopping trip at the outlet mall and early dinner. first time in two over a year and a half.


----------



## houseof999

Camera bag for me today too @JenJBS


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty bag RN .  I like the red glazing/accent throughout.  You did good picking out this non-red bag


Thanks Minda! Notice how I completely stayed away from red?


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda! Notice how I completely stayed away from red?


Really?   Here I was thinking of how I love the red edge coat! Such a nice little touch of red!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Really?   Here I was thinking of how I love the red edge coat! Such a nice little touch of red!


Love your new avatar House!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your new avatar House!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you Shelby and Nibb!


Happy Birthday!  


Shelby33 said:


> Not officially Fall but who cares
> Emerald MAM RM 07
> View attachment 5177575


Stunner! What a wonderful green.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Really?   Here I was thinking of how I love the red edge coat! Such a nice little touch of red!


 It was the red edge coat that drew me to this bag when it was on the shelf at the outlet.
Thanks House!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach circle bag with my Franken strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini-Pouch for church today.


----------



## misskittee

Another one from Portland Leather Goods for the work week!


----------



## tealocean

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5178415


Oh this color! The shades on your bag are gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks very much TO!
> I hadn't seen my son since December, 2019, and then we met for my MIL's funeral, so it was a somber gathering. Then Covid hit and not being able to travel to see him made the situation even scarier. He drove here to pick me up so I wouldn't have to travel on planes, trains, or buses. It showed me he missed me as much as I missed him.
> 
> Thanks again! I love that the bag come off as purple. And the lining is fun! The charm does have a cute gumball machine. Word of caution: it seems the lego piece is loosely hooked to the charms. When I spoke to my DD yesterday she said her lego piece fell off her key charm, and it fell off the charm necklace she has attached to her fanny bag.
> 
> Here's to many happy days ahead for you as well!


That was the sweetest to hear your son came to you and brought you with him safely!  That must have been a special time especially after your last gathering for your MIL's funeral. I'm glad this time was a happy reason to see him: to celebrate you!  I hope you get to make more happy memories together much sooner this time!

Thank you for the warning about the Lego on the charm. I have some talented Lego creators here  that I should see if they can make something cute for me. And thank you so much for the happy wishes! I appreciate them! 

P.S. I noticed and enjoyed the sight of the red trim on your white bag too! You have great skills sneaking that beautiful color in.


----------



## tealocean

gwendo25 said:


> Debating which summer bag to wear today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177522
> View attachment 5177524


Which one did you choose? I vote for the second one - it looks like summer to me!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Camera bag for me today too @JenJBS
> View attachment 5178051


This is such a sweet, happy looking bag! I love the flowers and touches of glitter and pink bows!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my seashell bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> That was the sweetest to hear your son came to you and brought you with him safely!  That must have been a special time especially after your last gathering for your MIL's funeral. I'm glad this time was a happy reason to see him: to celebrate you!  I hope you get to make more happy memories together much sooner this time!
> 
> Thank you for the warning about the Lego on the charm. I have some talented Lego creators here  that I should see if they can make something cute for me. And thank you so much for the happy wishes! I appreciate them!
> 
> P.S. I noticed and enjoyed the sight of the red trim on your white bag too! You have great skills sneaking that beautiful color in.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I have been carrying this Erika bag by Rose City Totes for the past two weeks.  It's black canvas custom made with gold diamond fabric I sent them myself on the front zip pockets and back slip pockets.  I love this bag because it's very lightweight, handles rain better than leather, was sold to me at a very affordable price, and came from a local independent company which has given me great customer service (they repaired the top zipper at no charge and included a bonus single-zip wallet made from the same gold diamond fabric).  As the perfect travel crossbody, this bag has been all over the U.S. and abroad with me.


----------



## americandreaming

Friday 


Saturday


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my seashell bag.
> View attachment 5178739



Pretty OOTD .  Really like your skirt.  Wishing you a good week ahead DM


----------



## Shelby33

tealocean said:


> Oh this color! The shades on your bag are gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my seashell bag.
> View attachment 5178739


Love this bag! Is this a new model?


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! Is this a new model?





Iamminda said:


> Pretty OOTD .  Really like your skirt.  Wishing you a good week ahead DM


Thank you both.  
IM, I wore this Free People skirt for the first time today. 
Ssm, this was a seasonal bag from 2018, if I remember correctly.  I saw it in the glass case as I was walking by and couldn't get it out of my head, so I went back the next day to get it.


----------



## liliBuo

Coach Cassie 19 for me and Le Pliage as a diaper bag that I keep in the stroller. When I got the Longchamp a thousand years ago I never thought I would use it for so long and for so many things... first, it was my college bag, filled with books. Then, my - undestructible during Canadian winters - first work bag, that holds my lunch and my entire life basically. It's also my beach bag, easy to clean and never have to baby it. I used it on every weekend trip and every holiday away. And years later It's still in perfect condition so I'm now using it as a diaper bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

americandreaming said:


> Friday
> View attachment 5179049
> 
> Saturday
> View attachment 5179045


Nice bags! And btw do your plants have names?!??


----------



## houseof999

MK Selma (?) I think.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Edgy and squishy today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> MK Selma (?) I think.
> View attachment 5179436


Yep, Selma crossbody.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Lady Dior


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5178415


The leather on this looks so scrumptious!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my seashell bag.
> View attachment 5178739


I like your outfit too, as well as the bag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The leather on this looks so scrumptious!


It is an amazing leather! I'd love to find a MAB or Nikki!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It is an amazing leather! I'd love to find a MAB or Nikki!


Oh, a nikki would drape so nicely with this leather!


----------



## Shelby33

2nd bag of the day 
RM beloved


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanna Wilson said:


> I like your outfit too, as well as the bag.


Thank you.


----------



## roundandround

Nibb said:


> Beautiful!





Ludmilla said:


> Love the red bag and birds!





Sunshine mama said:


> The bag, the  scenery, and the birds are all very beautiful!!!



Thanks ladies, the picture of my red bag entry was well loved by you all even if the weather was so bad (rain & cold) on that day





RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5176727
> 
> 
> Shelby, thanks for the couch on wheels! I think I've already worn it out with all these beautiful red bag posts!  I spent the beginning of this week with my son for my birthday and I'm just catching up. Seeing all these red bags is a great birthday gift!
> It's funny, after the dizziness subsided I looked over at my current carry to tell her how well her fellow red bags were represented.......and she's not red!  I was playing in my closet yesterday, looking for a bag that would be lightweight to carry on my walk today. I pulled out this one purchased in 2013. When I looked at her she panicked for a moment, telling me to just focus on the red lining and all the red parts on the strap and charm.  I agreed to carry her today, but I really want to switch back to my red patent leather satchel. (YIKES! The lining could use some cleaning. Maybe I'll use that as an excuse to switch today.  )
> View attachment 5176729



Love this bag, easy to pull out anytime & anywhere you go.

Hmmm, I spotted travel books at the back 




RuedeNesle said:


> Heading home after lunch. Hot day in SF!
> View attachment 5177938



OMG, this bag is speaking to me, can't resist if I'll see one 




Sunshine mama said:


> Coach circle bag with my Franken strap.
> View attachment 5178533



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## americandreaming

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice bags! And btw do your plants have names?!??


Haha thanks and those plants were ones in the restaurants


----------



## americandreaming

Yesterday dinner and drinks


----------



## RuedeNesle

roundandround said:


> Love this bag, easy to pull out anytime & anywhere you go.
> 
> Hmmm, I spotted travel books at the back
> 
> OMG, this bag is speaking to me, can't resist if I'll see one


Thanks RAR!  
Yes! Lots of travel books! My sister and I have a "Banquet List" of places we want to visit again and for the first time. We can't wait for the world to fully open again! She has an apartment in Paris and she'll be there for two months starting in September. (I'm cat sitting. )

Thanks again! I purchased the chalk with red trim Coach satchel at the Coach outlet in Vegas, March, 2019.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Moynat bag


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> 2nd bag of the day
> RM beloved
> View attachment 5179834


I really need a hot pink bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Moynat bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180226
> View attachment 5180228


What size is this cute bag???


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> What size is this cute bag???


BB, so the smaller size


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> BB, so the smaller size


Love the hot pink.  What is the name of the color?
Also is the Rejane BB = Rejane Nano? It's quite confusing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach and LV


----------



## bagnut1

Hanna Wilson said:


> BB, so the smaller size


I think you have the PM there - the  BB (one size smaller than PM) doesn't have a key hole.  And, @Sunshine mama  the Nano is the teeny tiny one (one size smaller than BB) with the same hardware as the BB so the lock looks like a huge belly button on the bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach and LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180316


Love this combo together!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach and LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180316



I want this beautiful bag so badly  If I ever get one, I will copy this look of yours (yet again!) with this charm. Thanks in advance SSSSM


----------



## IntheOcean

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Coach Elise satchel in sunlight.


Such a fun color!  (It's a shame today's the last day of summer)


----------



## Yuki85

Using the slate green version but the leather one arrived today! I am sooo excited  just soo obsessed with this bag!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the hot pink.  What is the name of the color?
> Also is the Rejane BB = Rejane Nano? It's quite confusing.


Fuchsia!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I love this bag…still one of my faves!


----------



## Iamminda

Feeling pearly-girly today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Today, cream and pearls.
> View attachment 5176958


I love barrel bags! Do you know who made this one?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Feeling pearly-girly today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180459


How cute! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Feeling pearly-girly today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180459


Gonna copy!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in Orchid.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks — It’s a rare occurrence for you to copy me . It’s always the other way around.



Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna copy!



Thanks BBG .  My nickname might as well be Minda-Pearl (sister of Minnie Pearl )



BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! ❤


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Louis Vuitton Sperone backpack


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love this bag…still one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180454


And I bet it looks gorgeous with your hair!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in Orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5180559



So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I want this beautiful bag so badly  If I ever get one, I will copy this look of yours (yet again!) with this charm. Thanks in advance SSSSM


You're welcome! Can't wait to be twinning with this one too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

All girly and pink today. To be fair, the other day was a black and goth day, so please don't judge.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Louis Vuitton Sperone backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180940


This bag is so light and refreshing looking!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Happy bag!!!!! Longchamp mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy bag!!!!! Longchamp mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181184


Oh my!!! This is really cute! Is this a new model?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my!!! This is really cute! Is this a new model?


No, I don’t think so. Bought it in Mercari, think it is an older Spec Ed. Kinda love at first sight!


----------



## maggiesze1

I've decided to keep her...so here she is on her first outing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> I've decided to keep her...so here she is on her first outing!
> View attachment 5181294


It's wonderful!!!
That My Little Pony is a perfect match too!


----------



## TinyB

maggiesze1 said:


> I've decided to keep her...so here she is on her first outing!
> View attachment 5181294


It's so cute!!!!  I love the accessories. A cream colored twilly probably also work well with the bag


----------



## maggiesze1

TinyB said:


> It's so cute!!!!  I love the accessories. A cream colored twilly probably also work well with the bag


Oh, that would be pretty too! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> I've decided to keep her...so here she is on her first outing!
> View attachment 5181294



The lilac and the pink look so beautiful .  And I love the MLP charm (I didn’t know they have charms too).


----------



## Jereni

This gorgeous little number! Just picked it up this weekend. So lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> The lilac and the pink look so beautiful .  And I love the MLP charm (I didn’t know they have charms too).


Thank you!   I actually made the MLP bag charm...


----------



## towergirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  It's a Hobo International  bag. I don't know the name of the bag though.


Hey! How do you like your hobo international bag? I just got one from them and the color is already fading.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carried my Dooney burgundy Bitsy bag to dinner tonight.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried my Dooney burgundy Bitsy bag to dinner tonight.
> View attachment 5181708



Hope you had a great dinner with your pretty dark red DB


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hope you had a great dinner with your pretty dark red DB


Hi Minda!
I did! It was nice to get together with a couple of friends and laugh again. 
Thanks!


----------



## B4GBuff

Today out with LV Vavin PM in Vison


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach and LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180316


Love it!  I'm glad I didn't grab that black one as it doesn't fit my lifestyle but I sure love looking at yours!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love this bag…still one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180454


Love the colour!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Pochette Métis today!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Running errands with Longchamp Le Pliage Filet


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel bucket bag today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> All girly and pink today. To be fair, the other day was a black and goth day, so please don't judge.
> View attachment 5181039





Iamminda said:


> Feeling pearly-girly today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180459


You are both so inspiring with your pastels and pearls.


----------



## Dextersmom

B4GBuff said:


> Today out with LV Vavin PM in Vison
> View attachment 5181754


I love that color.


----------



## houseof999

Coach X Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You are both so inspiring with your pastels and pearls.



Thanks so much DM .  It was SSM who inspired me to buy this beautiful pouch set.


----------



## Sunshine mama

towergirl89 said:


> Hey! How do you like your hobo international bag? I just got one from them and the color is already fading.


Oh that's not good! 
Mine(my daughter's now) is really old and it is still in very great condition. The color hasn't faded at all. Maybe older models were better made?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much DM .  It was SSM who inspired me to buy this beautiful pouch set.


Awww. I am honored to have made you fork out $$$.


----------



## VSUVUS

Glam80 said:


> Running errands with Longchamp Le Pliage Filet
> View attachment 5181811



I so want this bag but feel silly buying it when my IKEA ones work just as great  

Tell me you hate it so I know I’ve made the right decision


----------



## VSUVUS

Went away to a smaller city and wanted something more incógnito so this Coach Nylon Swinger was perfect! Plus I didn’t have to worry about being rough-ish on the bag.

May or may not have bought this as a “stunt double” for my Prada Re-Edition 2005


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

.


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> Coach X Chelsea Champlain Tattoo Dreamer today.
> View attachment 5181981



This bag _is epic _and I am extremely jealous.




If you ever get tired of it, call me. Seriously.


----------



## BowieFan1971

VSUVUS said:


> I so want this bag but feel silly buying it when my IKEA ones work just as great
> 
> Tell me you hate it so I know I’ve made the right decision


I got two generic French market net bags for $15…I love them because they are lightweight, scrunch up when you aren’t using them, stretch out to fit a ton and though they weigh nothing, they hold quite a bit of weight. But I use mine for grocery shopping, not as a purse, so the leather flap is not necessary. And the price tag….um, no.

Found these even cheaper than what I paid…she probably bought these here and resold them. I have the blue and peach ones.


----------



## misskittee

Using this Polène today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Gold Sophie  Hulme  bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie  Hulme  bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182883



Love this beautiful Golden Girl .  Especially the mix of the classic Sac Plat vibe with the edgy chain.


----------



## VSUVUS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got two generic French market net bags for $15…I love them because they are lightweight, scrunch up when you aren’t using them, stretch out to fit a ton and though they weigh nothing, they hold quite a bit of weight. But I use mine for grocery shopping, not as a purse, so the leather flap is not necessary. And the price tag….um, no.
> 
> Found these even cheaper than what I paid…she probably bought these here and resold them. I have the blue and peach ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182748



I use mine mainly as produce bags or when shopping at farmer's markets too. Best way to reduce use of plastic bags!

Sometimes when I get "lazy" and don't really know what bag to carry or don't really want to carry a bag I use this (especially in the summertime coz it's just sooooo picture perfect with a cute summer outfit right) or my Baggus.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Gold Sophie  Hulme  bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182883


Thank you IM! I really like it with the chain.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Plaza


----------



## elisabettaverde

I love items that can move throughout many decades; I bought this Cole Haan Genevieve woven clutch in metallic bronze in the early 2000’s, and had a few iterations of the same bag.  Now the “clutch” is returning and I’m ready for it.  Now I see why Bottega Veneta has come on my radar lately.  


Early crossbody...


----------



## BowieFan1971

VSUVUS said:


> I use mine mainly as produce bags or when shopping at farmer's markets too. Best way to reduce use of plastic bags!
> 
> Sometimes when I get "lazy" and don't really know what bag to carry or don't really want to carry a bag I use this (especially in the summertime coz it's just sooooo picture perfect with a cute summer outfit right) or my Baggus.


I use mine at Aldi….I shop there every week and you have to pay for bags, which I don’t need more of. I get most to all of my groceries in just these two bags, since they stretch so much.


----------



## gabz

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Nolita wristlet using as a crossbody
> View attachment 5103584


Any mld shots pls? Trying to figure out a good strap for my nolita


----------



## missconvy

Errands today


----------



## BeachBagGal

gabz said:


> Any mld shots pls? Trying to figure out a good strap for my nolita


Sorry I don’t have any.  This strap is the same as the thin black leather one on Coach’s site right now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Getting ready for pool time…


----------



## Molly0

It’s a navy blue kind of day


----------



## BowieFan1971

Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on the way home…
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Molly0

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the way home….


Beautiful scarf match!


----------



## Iamminda

This one for a quick errand.  Have a good weekend .


----------



## lenarmc

Game Day bag from TJMaxx


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> Game Day bag from TJMaxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184489


Love this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink today(again )


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on the way home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t


The looks great! How do you like the repair?


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on the way home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t


Stunning bag for a stunning woman! Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on the way home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t



Looks like they did a fantastic job on the repair.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink today(again )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184490



Love this. These little totes are so cute.

Wore my BV pouch in rust yesterday. Pictured here with my other autumn beauties.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> The looks great! How do you like the repair?


Happy!!!! Not perfect, but wasn’t expecting that. She looks good and I feel comfortable using her, which was the whole point of the repairs.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Enjoying the sunshine together


----------



## amberquamme

This cutie.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## RuedeNesle

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5184835


You got me again!    I hope you enjoyed dinner and drinks with this beauty!


----------



## Jereni

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Enjoying the sunshine together
> View attachment 5184819



Beautiful! Is this the Mokka color?


----------



## mrs moulds

coach943 said:


> Coach Legacy Courtenay today. It's a wonderful shade of purple.
> 
> View attachment 5162638


The color……. I just can’t….. okay, I fainted, I just woke up! FABULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MiniMAC
> 
> View attachment 5184498


This hardware get me every time! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jereni said:


> Love this. These little totes are so cute.
> 
> Wore my BV pouch in rust yesterday. Pictured here with my other autumn beauties.
> View attachment 5184575


This combo! Are those hooks up there to hold your purses?!?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184888


Love that green color and esp. with your cute kitty! ❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This one for a quick errand.  Have a good weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184180


I love the baby pink trim on this one, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5184888


Love your green RM and adore your fluffy baby.


----------



## Dextersmom

BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally got her back from repair. Bought her (and me) a scarf and took her to lunch on the way home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t


Such a pretty scarf.


----------



## Jereni

BeachBagGal said:


> This combo! Are those hooks up there to hold your purses?!?



Well, my purses yes but also our face masks and DH’s baseball caps, etc.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I love the baby pink trim on this one, IM.



Thanks DM .  I also love the look of this strap (which is from another bag).


----------



## elisabettaverde

Jereni said:


> Love this. These little totes are so cute.
> 
> Wore my BV pouch in rust yesterday. Pictured here with my other autumn beauties.
> View attachment 5184575


What a lovely palette for the season, including the scarf!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

I succumbed to my inner blingy self this week; wore a gold Burberry to work and then used this Mulberry Leighton on Saturday. This bag is the trifecta of all things metallic with every hue represented.


----------



## Sa26

This beauty from the Kate Spade outlet. I love it so much


----------



## Sa26

This beauty from the Kate Spade outlet. I love it so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> This combo! Are those hooks up there to hold your purses?!?


That was my immediate thought too!


----------



## Sa26

Sunshine mama said:


> That was my immediate thought too!



yeah I guess the hoops are there to hold the chain.  I’m loving it just scared that it won’t last because of the outlet rep in general Many say it’s good but many others say it’s not.
will see.

ive heard complaints on Michael Kors quality on this forum and I’ve had great luck with that brands all my bags from that brand have held pretty well.

im not a bag snub honestly my only requirements when I get a bag is longevity for 2 or 3 years in a good shape, loving the style and not crazy heavy.

Im not picky on the type of leathe, I just want genuine leather and I don’t mind polyester lining As many hate it over here for me it’s fine


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5185237
> View attachment 5185238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I succumbed to my inner blingy self this week; wore a gold Burberry to work and then used this Mulberry Leighton on Saturday. This bag is the trifecta of all things metallic with every hue represented.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Love your green RM and adore your fluffy baby.



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that green color and esp. with your cute kitty! ❤


Thanks


----------



## donut33

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5127284
> 
> Gucci Marmont Woc w/ a side of GM DE Neverfull


Hello I love your woc! May I ask how is it holding up in terms of wear and tear? And do you think it could fit a small compact wallet? Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Rogue 17.


----------



## BagLadyT

donut33 said:


> Hello I love your woc! May I ask how is it holding up in terms of wear and tear? And do you think it could fit a small compact wallet? Thank you!



Unfortunately, this Woc did not work for me although the color was lovely. I had to pass this beauty on. I have been able to make small bags work but I found this to be awkward due to it’s accordion style. I think you could fit a small wallet but then you’d only probably be able to fit your phone and that’s it. Your best bet would be to use a cardholder. I can’t speak to it’s wear and tear because I did not have it for long.


----------



## meg_in_blue

houseof999 said:


> Coach Rogue 17.
> View attachment 5185384


That is such a fun pop of color!!


----------



## houseof999

meg_in_blue said:


> That is such a fun pop of color!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sa26 said:


> yeah I guess the hoops are there to hold the chain.  I’m loving it just scared that it won’t last because of the outlet rep in general Many say it’s good but many others say it’s not.
> will see.
> 
> ive heard complaints on Michael Kors quality on this forum and I’ve had great luck with that brands all my bags from that brand have held pretty well.
> 
> im not a bag snub honestly my only requirements when I get a bag is longevity for 2 or 3 years in a good shape, loving the style and not crazy heavy.
> 
> Im not picky on the type of leathe, I just want genuine leather and I don’t mind polyester lining As many hate it over here for me it’s fine


I've never had a problem with MK, and I've had bags that were 10 years old... Still have 2.


----------



## Shelby33

Dextersmom said:


> Love your green RM and adore your fluffy baby.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## sdkitty

missconvy said:


> Anniversary dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163689


love that bird's head....what bag is this?


----------



## Sa26

Shelby33 said:


> I've never had a problem with MK, and I've had bags that were 10 years old... Still have 2.


 Yes they are durable Handbags. my MK  have stayed with me for a long time. You might not like some of the their styles but the quality is definitely there.

now MK outlet haven’t tried It. this quilted kate Spade bag I showed it’s my first Outlet bag ever. All my bags I’ve had I got them on sale in retail stores I always buy at the end season sale.
but this time I got the Kate spade couldnt find any quilted black bag on sale I so looked at the outlet and found what I was looking for



you know sometimes we are looking for a very particular style and when  I got my Kate Spade I was obsessed on looking for the Chanel look for less.
I didn’t get the exactly chanel look. More like an hybrid between the Chanel and the YSL LouLou and I’m happy with it.


----------



## missconvy

sdkitty said:


> love that bird's head....what bag is this?


Thank you! This is the Kurt Geiger mini Kensington.


----------



## Sa26

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 5185656



it’s a really nice bag and looks perfect for traveling. sorry it’s just that I only use large bags when I travel


----------



## Shelby33

Sa26 said:


> it’s a really nice bag and looks perfect for traveling. sorry it’s just that I only use large bags when I travel


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

My dark red beauty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dextersmom said:


> My dark red beauty.
> View attachment 5185849
> View attachment 5185855


 Still trying to pick myself up off the floor! Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My dark red beauty.
> View attachment 5185849
> View attachment 5185855



This bag is spectacular — and you look so good


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pochette today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This bag is spectacular — and you look so good





RuedeNesle said:


> Still trying to pick myself up off the floor! Beautiful!


Thank you both so much.


----------



## americandreaming

Dinner.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Dextersmom said:


> My dark red beauty.
> View attachment 5185849
> View attachment 5185855


Gorgeous color!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous!


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hanna Wilson said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This blue combo bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This blue combo bag.
> View attachment 5186730



 this little cutie from the famed Maison Sunshine! Please sign me up for one, pretty please .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> this little cutie from the famed Maison Sunshine! Please sign me up for one, pretty please .


Thank you! I really like that name!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This blue combo bag.
> View attachment 5186730


I love how you staged this cutie with the books! Perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love how you staged this cutie with the books! Perfect!


Thank you!
Oh yeah! Aren't books supposed to be used for reading?


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs satchel. Love how the lighting makes her look extra dramatic in this pic.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Oh yeah! Aren't books supposed to be used for reading?


Yes, CliffsNotes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs satchel. Love how the lighting makes her look extra dramatic in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5187097


I love it!!
What is the name of this bag, and is it a mini bag?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs satchel. Love how the lighting makes her look extra dramatic in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5187097



This purple beauty is so pretty — this color is so rich


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it!!
> What is the name of this bag, and is it a mini bag?



Thank you!      Classic Q Baby Groovee   Approx. 12.5 x 7.5 x 5 So not a mini bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This purple beauty is so pretty — this color is so rich



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs satchel. Love how the lighting makes her look extra dramatic in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5187097


Gorgeous color and yummy leather! ❤️


----------



## cecchetti

Changed bags about 5 times, but atm for today back to Jimmy Choo navy alligator 

Monday I used my Ted Baker bag, but nothing feels as right as the Choo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's choice


----------



## americandreaming

My spacious  and dependable Metropolis Zip 9087 accompanied me to my second vaccination.


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> My spacious  and dependable Metropolis Zip 9087 accompanied me to my second vaccination.
> View attachment 5187824


I LOVE the way the light is hitting this bag!!! Great picture!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci marmont mini camera bag


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty — pink pearlfection 



Sunshine mama said:


> Today's choice
> View attachment 5187801


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — pink pearlfection


Omgoodness I love it! Pearlfection it is.    
And thank you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't normally take my H bags to the office but this one isn't widely known  It's a halzan.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

americandreaming said:


> My spacious  and dependable Metropolis Zip 9087 accompanied me to my second vaccination.
> View attachment 5187824


I feel a now-special bond with the bag I took to my vaccinations. Is that weird? Anyone else feel that way with their bag from vaccination days?!


----------



## Narnanz

Was thinking of letting him go as I just don't reach for him...but he is so handsome and he feels so scummy that I just can't part with him.
Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of letting him go as I just don't reach for him...but he is so handsome and he feels so scummy that I just can't part with him.
> Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187999


Funny you should say that, I just listed one of my DP bags. Gorgeous  bag but I decided it wasn’t quite my personal style. Maybe that’s the same for you?


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Funny you should say that, I just listed one of my DP bags. Gorgeous  bag but I decided it wasn’t quite my personal style. Maybe that’s the same for you?


Trying him out today and maybe tomorrow. And  I will make up my mind by the weekend. 
It's the fumbling around in a dark hole with a magnetic flap that keeps falling over is pretty much why I  will end up selling..


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Trying him out today and maybe tomorrow. And  I will make up my mind by the weekend.
> It's the fumbling around in a dark hole with a magnetic flap that keeps falling over is pretty much why I  will end up selling..


I can understand that being a problem. No issue with mine, I’m just gravitating towards totes these days!


----------



## Molly0

Maybe I’ll stay with this one for a while.


----------



## cecchetti

Ted Baker mini ivory Epi style leather with orange trim(has a gold chain crossbody which I’ll use in winter under my shearling coat but I like carrying it -it’s surprisingly heavy..


----------



## brnicutie

I’m carrying my Dooney & Bourke Dallas Cowboys bag. I’m a huge fan and excited the season starts tomorrow. Hopefully, we’ll kick some Buccaneer behind.


----------



## RuedeNesle

brnicutie said:


> I’m carrying my Dooney & Bourke Dallas Cowboys bag. I’m a huge fan and excited the season starts tomorrow. Hopefully, we’ll kick some Buccaneer behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188260


I love your Dooney tote! And I'm so excited about the regular season of football starting tonight! I'll be watching the game.  Good luck to your Cowboys!


----------



## brnicutie

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Dooney tote! And I'm so excited about the regular season of football starting tonight! I'll be watching the game.  Good luck to your Cowboys!


Thank you so much. I'm so excited for the season now that Dak is back. Hopefully, his shoulder is ok. If he, Zeke, and Cooper can stay healthy they're going to kill it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of letting him go as I just don't reach for him...but he is so handsome and he feels so scummy that I just can't part with him.
> Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187999


Deadly beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my bigger Sophie Hulme gold bag today.


----------



## houseof999

This little cutie.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> This little cutie.
> View attachment 5188566


Adorable! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my bigger Sophie Hulme gold bag today.
> View attachment 5188554



This bag is stunning .  A funny thing I want to share — I recently came across an ad for this exact same bag in an old issue of Vogue and thought to myself, this is SSSM’s bag .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bag is stunning .  A funny thing I want to share — I recently came across an ad for this exact same bag in an old issue of Vogue and thought to myself, this is SSSM’s bag .


Oh I would love to see that ad!
And thank you IM!


----------



## JenJBS

Eileen Fisher knot bag today.


----------



## B4GBuff

Already posted in latest purchase but today was her first time out as well! La Medusa Medium.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my bigger Sophie Hulme gold bag today.
> View attachment 5188554


Golden Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

At work with my favorite tote.


----------



## americandreaming

Watson yesterday


----------



## mariliz11

LV again , Pochette Métis & bandeau


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Yuki85

Love this cutie ☺️


----------



## Jereni

My yellow quiltie Coach, and pumps. Yay autumn!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> At work with my favorite tote.
> View attachment 5189489



Super cute dress DM .  Your whole outfit looks great.  Hope you have a great Friday/weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Jereni said:


> My yellow quiltie Coach, and pumps. Yay autumn!
> 
> View attachment 5189957



Cute bags but let’s talk about those pumps in that amazingly rich color (tres sexy!!!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Speedy 25


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Super cute dress DM .  Your whole outfit looks great.  Hope you have a great Friday/weekend


Thank you, sweet IM.  Wishing you a lovely weekend as well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Delvaux bag


----------



## maggiesze1

Kate Spade in nylon watermelon


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Hahaha I love this post the most EVAH.


Just saw this post.  I don't know how I missed it. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> My yellow quiltie Coach, and pumps. Yay autumn!
> 
> View attachment 5189957


----------



## Sunshine mama

Golden brown goodness just hanging around


----------



## _vee

B4GBuff said:


> Already posted in latest purchase but today was her first time out as well! La Medusa Medium.
> 
> View attachment 5189405


This is so gorgeous!! I also love La Medusa in all the pretty pastel shades.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy today


----------



## americandreaming

maggiesze1 said:


> Kate Spade in nylon watermelon
> View attachment 5190256


You always have the best, cutest bags/style!!!


----------



## americandreaming

Sadie to an AMAZING evening out.


----------



## maggiesze1

americandreaming said:


> You always have the best, cutest bags/style!!!



Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Golden brown goodness just hanging around
> View attachment 5190324



So pretty .  Does anyone else see yummy gooey caramel?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  Does anyone else see yummy gooey caramel?


Thank you. And well, now I can't un-see it!


----------



## americandreaming

Ergo flap 9034 maiden voyage for a long day out.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Golden brown goodness just hanging around
> View attachment 5190324


 


Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  Does anyone else see yummy gooey caramel?


That explains my sudden craving for a caramel latte!


----------



## TotinScience

Indie darlings Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang by Deadly Ponies! Best leathers out there.


----------



## IntheOcean

TotinScience said:


> Indie darlings Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang by Deadly Ponies! Best leathers out there.
> 
> View attachment 5190731


Charming pair


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Moynat Gabrielle bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Moynat Gabrielle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190763
> View attachment 5190764


You are killing me with your Moynats!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> You are killing me with your Moynats!!!


 what can I say, I really fell in love with the brand!


----------



## JenJBS

Red Halo bag by Alexander Wang today.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Urban research Moomin straw bag.


----------



## Sa26

TotinScience said:


> Indie darlings Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang by Deadly Ponies! Best leathers out there.
> 
> View attachment 5190731


Both Really gorgeous and I’m guessing carrying two it’s because one is for fun and the big one is for work.


----------



## castortroy666

Burberry messenger bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Red Halo bag by Alexander Wang today.
> 
> View attachment 5190819


 You had me at RED!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> You had me at RED!



Somehow, that doesn't surprise me.   Thanks!


----------



## missconvy

Volunteering for Bike: MS today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Can anyone (@Sunshine mama and @Iamminda ) explain to me why I had to stop on my way home from my walk and buy an iced caramel latte? You two know how easy it is to pull me in!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Can anyone (@Sunshine mama and @Iamminda ) explain to me why I had to stop on my way home from my walk and buy an iced caramel latte? You two know how easy it is to pull me in!
> View attachment 5191081


That's because we're encouraging gentle souls!!!
That's a gooood looking caramel-ly looking drink right there BTW!!!
Nice RED bag/strap combo too! 
Plus that cuuute little happy day charm is the true caramel on top! I love that charm so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> That's because we're encouraging gentle souls!!!
> That's a gooood looking caramel-ly looking drink right there BTW!!!
> Nice RED bag/strap combo too!
> Plus that cuuute little happy day charm is the true caramel on top! I love that charm so much!


True, you are very encouraging, loving souls! I'd follow you anywhere. (Except to a gym.  )
Thanks SM! I do love this bag and the charm.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Can anyone (@Sunshine mama and @Iamminda ) explain to me why I had to stop on my way home from my walk and buy an iced caramel latte? You two know how easy it is to pull me in!
> View attachment 5191081




Yum .  Hey, I only suggest one little piece of caramel, not an entire caramel frappe . Think I need to get a caramel frappe too.  What a pretty bag and I am seriously considering getting a strap like yours.


----------



## Iamminda

Used my red newbie yesterday .  We were on the road for a couple of hours so I was taking pictures of my bag to pass the time in the car .  I was a little tired when we got to our destination.  DH said “oh poor baby, tired from taking so many picture of your bag”   RN — I am giving you a little red fainting chair just in case .


----------



## Venessa84

Rooftop for drinks with Miss Capucines


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yum .  Hey, I only suggest one little piece of caramel, not an entire caramel frappe . Think I need to get a caramel frappe too.  What a pretty bag and I am seriously considering getting a strap like yours.


Girl, you know I don't do little!  
Thanks Minda! The strap is still available on Amazon. You can search guitar purse straps. There are a lot of pretty colors to choose from the last time I checked.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Venessa84 said:


> Rooftop for drinks with Miss Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191108


Beautiful bag and view! I hope you have/had a great night!


----------



## hers4eva

RuedeNesle said:


> Girl, you know I don't do little!



*I thought you  meant you don’t do little red chairs you do big red sofas*


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> *I thought you  meant you don’t do little red chairs you do big red sofas*


 Little red chairs just break my fall!


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday Coach pocket purse in Blue


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Used my red newbie yesterday .  We were on the road for a couple of hours so I was taking pictures of my bag to pass the time in the car .  I was a little tired when we got to our destination.  DH said “oh poor baby, tired from taking so many picture of your bag”   RN — I am giving you a little red fainting chair just in case .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191105





I'm gonna need a bigger chair!  
I love your red newbie!  
Your DH is too funny!


----------



## TotinScience

Sa26 said:


> Both Really gorgeous and I’m guessing carrying two it’s because one is for fun and the big one is for work.


That's exactly right


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Indie darlings Mr. Mini Armadillo and Mr. Gator Gang by Deadly Ponies! Best leathers out there.
> 
> View attachment 5190731


Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of letting him go as I just don't reach for him...but he is so handsome and he feels so scummy that I just can't part with him.
> Deadly Ponies Mr Robin in Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187999





muchstuff said:


> Funny you should say that, I just listed one of my DP bags. Gorgeous  bag but I decided it wasn’t quite my personal style. Maybe that’s the same for you?





Narnanz said:


> Trying him out today and maybe tomorrow. And  I will make up my mind by the weekend.
> It's the fumbling around in a dark hole with a magnetic flap that keeps falling over is pretty much why I  will end up selling..





muchstuff said:


> I can understand that being a problem. No issue with mine, I’m just gravitating towards totes these days!


Listed it this morning...sold in two hours. Happy with what I got for it.
Will miss him as the colour is marvelous...but too much money just sitting in the Wardrobe. 
Oh...that money can go towards my first Gucci bag.
Thanks for listening @muchstuff


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday Coach pocket purse in Blue
> View attachment 5191114


that blue is gorgeous!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> Listed it this morning...sold in two hours. Happy with what I got for it.
> Will miss him as the colour is marvelous...but too much money just sitting in the Wardrobe.
> Oh...that money can go towards my first Gucci bag.
> Thanks for listening @muchstuff


Congrats on your sale!


----------



## Narnanz

muchstuff said:


> Congrats on your sale!


Thank you...know Ive made the right decision as I feel no regrets at all.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5191113
> 
> I'm gonna need a bigger chair!
> I love your red newbie!
> Your DH is too funny!



Thanks RN .  I will give you a bigger red chair next time.


----------



## Sa26

TotinScience said:


> That's exactly right



just one small advice, have you ever thought getting a wallet on a chain for the days you work so you won’t have to carry two bags.? 
on the weekends you wear the gorgeous small bag and on work days the big one with a wallet on a chain Inside. That way when you get out of work and let’s say you go with friends for a drink you take your wallet on a chain and leave the tote in the car.

my sisters both have a baby and instead of carrying the Diaper bag and their personal bag they just wear the DP and a pouch with a chain Inside and if they Go out without the baby for a while they just take The Pouch out of the DP.
its more practical and easy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Yesterday Coach pocket purse in Blue
> View attachment 5191114


Nice purse, but details on the cutie in your avatar is needed!


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice purse, but details on the cutie in your avatar is needed!



Oh she's a very cute puppy but not mine.  She's a foster puppy I'm helping my neighbor out with.  She's ready to be adopted. Just waiting for her forever home.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Rooftop for drinks with Miss Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191108


I wanna go out with Miss Capucines too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used my red newbie yesterday .  We were on the road for a couple of hours so I was taking pictures of my bag to pass the time in the car .  I was a little tired when we got to our destination.  DH said “oh poor baby, tired from taking so many picture of your bag”   RN — I am giving you a little red fainting chair just in case .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191105


Beautiful bag! 
But I do believe this chair is too small for @RuedeNesle as @hers4eva said, as she will have a BIG fall after seeing your bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...know Ive made the right decision as I feel no regrets at all.


That's a nice feeling isn't it,  when there are no regrets after selling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vanessa84 reminded me of this picture from awhile back. Miss Peekaboo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Vanessa84 reminded me of this picture from awhile back. Miss Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5191745


Another beautiful view and bag!  I'm sure you enjoyed both!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Vanessa84 reminded me of this picture from awhile back. Miss Peekaboo.
> View attachment 5191745



*There is your absolutely stunning bag again
This is a double wow  photo….
The pinks, oranges and greens in the center of the background are exquisite.
Excellent vision you had in capturing this *


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Yuki85

missconvy said:


> Volunteering for Bike: MS today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5190867
> View attachment 5190868



I thought about you when I was using my tote bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag!
> But I do believe this chair is too small for @RuedeNesle as @hers4eva said, as she will have a BIG fall after seeing your bag.



Thanks SSSSM . I made an error in judgment in pulling out such a small red chair .

BTW, I love the gorgeous picture you posted of your Peekaboo — romantic pink


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Used my red newbie yesterday .  We were on the road for a couple of hours so I was taking pictures of my bag to pass the time in the car .  I was a little tired when we got to our destination.  DH said “oh poor baby, tired from taking so many picture of your bag”   RN — I am giving you a little red fainting chair just in case .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191105


What a truly glorious and saturated red color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5191892


Love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> What a truly glorious and saturated red color.



Thanks so much DM .  It’s hard to capture this red which has a a bit of pinkish undertone.


----------



## Jereni

Celine micro luggage today…


----------



## Shelby33

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Fanny pack (as top handle carry)


----------



## Ludmilla

Wardrobe dive with one of my oldest bags.


----------



## pmburk

Gucci large Marmont.


----------



## TotinScience

Sa26 said:


> just one small advice, have you ever thought getting a wallet on a chain for the days you work so you won’t have to carry two bags.?
> on the weekends you wear the gorgeous small bag and on work days the big one with a wallet on a chain Inside. That way when you get out of work and let’s say you go with friends for a drink you take your wallet on a chain and leave the tote in the car.
> 
> my sisters both have a baby and instead of carrying the Diaper bag and their personal bag they just wear the DP and a pouch with a chain Inside and if they Go out without the baby for a while they just take The Pouch out of the DP.
> its more practical and easy.


Thank you for thinking of me! For some reason, WOC don't do it for me (primarily because I dislike chains in general) so I just admire ladies who can pull that off from afar . I usually carry two bags if I have a car along - so the big one stays in the trunk and the small one goes with me to the store or whatever other errand .


----------



## americandreaming

Lunch and shopping.


----------



## donut33

BagLadyT said:


> Unfortunately, this Woc did not work for me although the color was lovely. I had to pass this beauty on. I have been able to make small bags work but I found this to be awkward due to it’s accordion style. I think you could fit a small wallet but then you’d only probably be able to fit your phone and that’s it. Your best bet would be to use a cardholder. I can’t speak to it’s wear and tear because I did not have it for long.


Ah sorry to hear you didn’t like the bag. That’s good to know how small it is tho. Appreciate it!


----------



## Shelby33

TotinScience said:


> Thank you for thinking of me! For some reason, WOC don't do it for me (primarily because I dislike chains in general) so I just admire ladies who can pull that off from afar . I usually carry two bags if I have a car along - so the big one stays in the trunk and the small one goes with me to the store or whatever other errand .


I love your user name!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my pretty pink Longchamp


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Colorado Three Compartment bag in a fabulous red...$5 buy with leather that is so soft.  Some pen marks on the front that aren't too bad and lining needs a clean but for $5 it's worth it.


----------



## hers4eva

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my pretty pink Longchamp
> View attachment 5192923



such a pretty pink   

the high heel sandal charm is adorable, where did you get it?


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my pretty pink Longchamp
> View attachment 5192923



This bag charm!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Teddi Joelle bag today.


----------



## maggiesze1

hers4eva said:


> such a pretty pink
> 
> the high heel sandal charm is adorable, where did you get it?


Thank you! I got it from Sophia Webster's site.
Link: https://www.sophiawebster.com/product/30790/chiara-charm


----------



## BagLadyT

donut33 said:


> Ah sorry to hear you didn’t like the bag. That’s good to know how small it is tho. Appreciate it!


No prob friend!


----------



## RuedeNesle

pmburk said:


> Gucci large Marmont.
> 
> View attachment 5192731


 Your picture was slow to appear on my laptop. (My internet is slow and some pictures are slow to load.) But I saw the name of the bag and something told me to run for my fainting couch while I was waiting for the picture! I LOVE Gucci Red!  


Narnanz said:


> Thrifted Colorado Three Compartment bag in a fabulous red...$5 buy with leather that is so soft.  Some pen marks on the front that aren't too bad and lining needs a clean but for $5 it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5192926


 There is nothing more rewarding than a Red Rescue Bag!  I know she's in a good home.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> 
> View attachment 5193752



What a beautiful color!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> 
> View attachment 5193752



Such a pretty purple!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty purple!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color!


Thank you


----------



## Molly0

Lovin that lambskin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Another beautiful view and bag!  I'm sure you enjoyed both!





hers4eva said:


> *There is your absolutely stunning bag again
> This is a double wow  photo….
> The pinks, oranges and greens in the center of the background are exquisite.
> Excellent vision you had in capturing this *


Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my pretty pink Longchamp
> View attachment 5192923


Love that charm too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This barrel bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This barrel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194891



Pretty bag!    Pretty pic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This barrel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194891



So pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag!    Pretty pic!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty


Thank you. I really like how it's a soft barrel shape, yet it appears structured. It fits a ton for a HUGE bag too.


----------



## Iamminda

Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .
> 
> View attachment 5195318



Pretty purple!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Pretty purple!



Thanks Jen .  I love your MM bag (actually, all your MM bags).  I would love to check out MM bags in person.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Joule

I'm carrying a blue lunch bag today. You know, the sort that a teen might forget to take to school? And I'm carrying it to said school!

Imagine that.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .
> 
> View attachment 5195318


  So nice of you to let your DH tag along! I love this bag in this color!


----------



## Yuki85

Still using this one!! A real work horse!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

New to me, Balenciaga Velo .


----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies...


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> So nice of you to let your DH tag along! I love this bag in this color!



I know right?   Thanks RN


----------



## BagLadyT

Kate Spade Marti Bucket


----------



## keishapie1973

Nylon Rebecca Minkoff Edie in olive


----------



## cecchetti

Today Miu Miu brown crocodile small bag, which I hope will fit everything I need..


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5195681


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I'm carrying a blue lunch bag today. You know, the sort that a teen might forget to take to school? And I'm carrying it to said school!
> 
> Imagine that.


Oh I used to do that a lot!! Glad I don't have to anymore.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .
> 
> View attachment 5195318


Nice staging for this beautiful purple B! Looks like it's for sale!


----------



## missconvy

Frye for some shopping


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I used to do that a lot!! Glad I don't have to anymore.


Before covid when I was Granny/Nanny I would drive the two youngest to school. Every now and then we'd be halfway there and one of them would say they forgot their lunch and ask me if I could bring them McDonald's at lunchtime.  My (edited) answer: NO!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Before covid when I was Granny/Nanny I would drive the two youngest to school. Every now and then we'd be halfway there and one of them would say they forgot their lunch and ask me if I could bring them McDonald's at lunchtime.  My (edited) answer: NO!!!!!


Hahahhaha! Can you imagine how many times they would've "forgotten" their lunches if you had said yes??


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday, my especially firey FF bag in the sunlight.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahhaha! Can you imagine how many times they would've "forgotten" their lunches if you had said yes??


EVERY....DAY!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday, my especially firey FF bag in the sunlight.
> View attachment 5196726


 That is FIRE!


----------



## Sunshine mama

keishapie1973 said:


> Nylon Rebecca Minkoff Edie in olive
> 
> View attachment 5196439


How do you like this squishy goodness?


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> That is FIRE!



_SHE _is Fire!! The bag is hot too


----------



## MKB0925

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5196350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Marti Bucket


 Love it...I just received mine in Warm Gingerbread..,,def a keeper!


----------



## Jereni

Chanel vintage-style mini today.


----------



## foxgal

I’m loving my new cute small Telfar shopping tote…so lightweight and easy for running errands.


----------



## VSUVUS

Not really great photos but went to a wedding with some minis (LV Mini Pochette Accessoires in DE + Chanel Mini Square w/ GHW)


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> I’m loving my new cute small Telfar shopping tote…so lightweight and easy for running errands.
> 
> View attachment 5197152



How do you like the “vegan leather” so far?

I’ve been wanting to get a shopping tote from them but worry about the longevity of the material…


----------



## houseof999

Coach metallic color block camera bag


----------



## keishapie1973

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you like this squishy goodness?



Thanks. I’m actually shocked by how much I like it. I purchased it last week and have been carrying it ever since…


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> How do you like the “vegan leather” so far?
> 
> I’ve been wanting to get a shopping tote from them but worry about the longevity of the material…



I have to say it’s a lot nicer than other vegan leathers I’ve felt. Like Stella McCartney’s is more fabric/suede-like and Matt & Nat’s is very stiff and plasticky. This is soft to the touch but still durable and completely waterproof, which makes it good for me for travel…won’t have to baby it or worry about weather. And I think it looks nice. Not sure how the corners and stitching will wear over time…it seems quite well-constructed but time will tell. I’ve only been using it for a week.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag.
> View attachment 5197307


Love!!+


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> I have to say it’s a lot nicer than other vegan leathers I’ve felt. Like Stella McCartney’s is more fabric/suede-like and Matt & Nat’s is very stiff and plasticky. This is soft to the touch but still durable and completely waterproof, which makes it good for me for travel…won’t have to baby it or worry about weather. And I think it looks nice. Not sure how the corners and stitching will wear over time…it seems quite well-constructed but time will tell. I’ve only been using it for a week.



Thanks! That's good to hear...even though the price point for them is not all that bad I can't help but feel like I'm buying plastic when the goal (for me personally) is to streamline my closet to be more sustainable...might have to ponder on this a bit more...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!+



Thank you, Sunshine!     Did you see your pretty pink pic/bag in the weekly Roundup post?


----------



## dangerouscurves

My Chloé Marcie in baby size (between small and mini).


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag.
> View attachment 5197307



Gorgeous! Haven’t seen this style before! Looks smooshy and lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> My Chloé Marcie in baby size (between small and mini).
> View attachment 5197637


Oh wow. What pretty blue!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Haven’t seen this style before! Looks smooshy and lovely.



Thank you!    it is a lovely style.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Coach Lora Carryall in confetti pink.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. What pretty blue!


Danke schön!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Danke schön!!! ❤❤❤


Gerne! 
Marcie is one of my all time favorites … but that blue is tdf!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     Did you see your pretty pink pic/bag in the weekly Roundup post?


What?  Where can we see?


----------



## Molly0

10 year old MK Sloan. The metallic sheen had sadly worn off.  What to do? ! Attempts to recondition only made matters worse! Then one morning putting on makeup, an idea occurred. LUSH has a product called “Feeling Younger” (highlighting skin tint) it worked!  Doesn’t seem to rub off and left the baby soft lamb skin even softer, conditioned, and with an iridescent sheen. Hmm…makeup for bags might be something to consider. . .


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> What?  Where can we see?



It's a post on PurseBlog. 









						PurseForum Roundup September 17 - PurseBlog
					

We’re deep-diving into the forum to bring you the very best highlights fresh from tPF this week!




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> It's a post on PurseBlog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurseForum Roundup September 17 - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We’re deep-diving into the forum to bring you the very best highlights fresh from tPF this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Thanks!  So beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     Did you see your pretty pink pic/bag in the weekly Roundup post?


Thank you I just saw that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> 10 year old MK Sloan. The metallic sheen had sadly worn off.  What to do? ! Attempts to recondition only made matters worse! Then one morning putting on makeup, an idea occurred. LUSH has a product called “Feeling Younger” (highlighting skin tint) it worked!  Doesn’t seem to rub off and left the baby soft lamb skin even softer, conditioned, and with an iridescent sheen. Hmm…makeup for bags might be something to consider. . .
> View attachment 5198013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198019


Thank you for the info!
Beautiful bag!!


----------



## dignatius

Mayfair bag in Evergreen from Aspinal of London


----------



## shesnochill

Balenciaga Part Time with GGHW


----------



## checkcheck

New Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Backpack in Honey. I'm not sure whether to keep it!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Going out to a dinner much fancier than we usually frequent for our 24th wedding anniversary.  I am carrying my great-grandmother's After Five evening bag.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

The Beautiful Coach Parker


----------



## BagLadyT

Patiently waiting to load the family up to do a curbside Target order and some grocery shopping. Yet another wild night!


----------



## BagLadyT

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going out to a dinner much fancier than we usually frequent for our 24th wedding anniversary.  I am carrying my great-grandmother's After Five evening bag.
> View attachment 5198322


Beautiful!


----------



## BagLadyT

checkcheck said:


> New Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Backpack in Honey. I'm not sure whether to keep it!



Keep! It goes with everything!


----------



## Ludmilla

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going out to a dinner much fancier than we usually frequent for our 24th wedding anniversary.  I am carrying my great-grandmother's After Five evening bag.
> View attachment 5198322


What a special bag for your special day!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going out to a dinner much fancier than we usually frequent for our 24th wedding anniversary.  I am carrying my great-grandmother's After Five evening bag.
> View attachment 5198322


Happy Anniversary!  I love that you carried your great grandmother's bag. It's beautiful and it has memories attached to it, like your anniversary night will have. I hope you had a wonderful night!


----------



## amberquamme

Tory Burch Robinson Messenger in the color beeswax


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite Alma BB today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia Herzog said:


> Going out to a dinner much fancier than we usually frequent for our 24th wedding anniversary.  I am carrying my great-grandmother's After Five evening bag.
> View attachment 5198322


That's such a beautiful special bag! 
And happy anniversary!


----------



## foxgal

Molly0 said:


> 10 year old MK Sloan. The metallic sheen had sadly worn off.  What to do? ! Attempts to recondition only made matters worse! Then one morning putting on makeup, an idea occurred. LUSH has a product called “Feeling Younger” (highlighting skin tint) it worked!  Doesn’t seem to rub off and left the baby soft lamb skin even softer, conditioned, and with an iridescent sheen. Hmm…makeup for bags might be something to consider. . .
> View attachment 5198013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198019



Brilliant! Your Sloane looks great for 10 years! It is such a great bag…classic flap style at a great price


----------



## BeachBagGal

dangerouscurves said:


> My Chloé Marcie in baby size (between small and mini).
> View attachment 5197637


Gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> 10 year old MK Sloan. The metallic sheen had sadly worn off.  What to do? ! Attempts to recondition only made matters worse! Then one morning putting on makeup, an idea occurred. LUSH has a product called “Feeling Younger” (highlighting skin tint) it worked!  Doesn’t seem to rub off and left the baby soft lamb skin even softer, conditioned, and with an iridescent sheen. Hmm…makeup for bags might be something to consider. . .
> View attachment 5198013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198019


What a great idea - love it! Multi-purpose items are the best!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite Alma BB today.
> View attachment 5198941


Love this color combo!


----------



## JenJBS

My Aspinal of London Sabine clutch for church today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .
> 
> View attachment 5195318


Love this purple beauty, IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my gold mini.


----------



## misskittee

Still enjoying not using my designer bags as much. Wearing this Portland Leather Goods bag this week for work!


----------



## lill_canele

Just came back but brought this new cutie out today!


----------



## MrGoyard




----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Love this purple beauty, IM.



Thanks so much DM .  I love love love your dress today — looks so pretty paired with your gold mini


----------



## elisabettaverde

After spending the work week running around in sensible flats and sneakers, it feels good to put on some heels and this nice, blingy 90’s gal in black patent leather with a tassel, no less


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much DM .  I love love love your dress today — looks so pretty paired with your gold mini


Thank you, sweet friend.


----------



## Yuki85

In the Office


----------



## RuedeNesle

Not the best picture but I'm glad I took it. In Uber on the way to meet my sister-in-law and nephew at Pier 39. I hadn't seen them since my MIL's funeral. They were in town for two days with a tour group. We started talking and catching up and I forgot to take a better picture at dinner. Dooney red suede zip satchel.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita wristlet worn as a crossbody. ❤️


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying her today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying her today!
> View attachment 5199960


Where do you get the cute strap?


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Not the best picture but I'm glad I took it. In Uber on the way to meet my sister-in-law and nephew at Pier 39. I hadn't seen them since my MIL's funeral. They were in town for two days with a tour group. We started talking and catching up and I forgot to take a better picture at dinner. Dooney red suede zip satchel.
> View attachment 5199661



Red suede is such a lovely Fall look .  Glad you had a nice visit with your SIL and Np.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Where do you get the cute strap?


Amazon..


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying her today!
> View attachment 5199960



Such a pretty look with the addition of the pearls


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Red suede is such a lovely Fall look .  Glad you had a nice visit with your SIL and Np.


Thanks Minda!  It was fun hanging with them and carrying my bag!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## LucyMadrid

Welcome to Autumn with my new purchase for this season and winter. It seems that animal print is back, so I have chosen this Lady Dior Mizza. Do you think it will go out of fashion next year? Anyway, I'm going to wear it a lot.


----------



## LucyMadrid

What do you think about fashion and designer bags? Do they go out of fashion? The iconic ones not, of course, but firms launch new items every year, lovely ones which, if you have a good care, are high quality and durable. I see that the resale market offer bags even more expensive than if they were new, but sometimes, you see some models quite cheaper. Does this mean that you must add new pieces to your collection every year? Or is a designer bag something that can be worn no matter the age or year of launching?


----------



## JenJBS

LucyMadrid said:


> What do you think about fashion and designer bags? Do they go out of fashion? The iconic ones not, of course, but firms launch new items every year, lovely ones which, if you have a good care, are high quality and durable. I see that the resale market offer bags even more expensive than if they were new, but sometimes, you see some models quite cheaper. Does this mean that you must add new pieces to your collection every year? Or is a designer bag something that can be worn no matter the age or year of launching?



Great questions, but maybe start a new Thread as it doesn't seem on topic for this Thread. This would be a really interesting discussion on it's own Thread.


----------



## LucyMadrid

JenJBS said:


> Great questions, but maybe start a new Thread as it doesn't seem on topic for this Thread. This would be a really interesting discussion on it's own Thread.




That's done. I've started a new thread. Bye!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## samfalstaff

My first Coach Chelsea bag in the color putty (I think) thanks to Hyacinth from the AT thread. Starting using it right away even though she might need some refreshening! (Please ignore my poor cat-scratched chair.)


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> I have to say it’s a lot nicer than other vegan leathers I’ve felt. Like Stella McCartney’s is more fabric/suede-like and Matt & Nat’s is very stiff and plasticky. This is soft to the touch but still durable and completely waterproof, which makes it good for me for travel…won’t have to baby it or worry about weather. And I think it looks nice. Not sure how the corners and stitching will wear over time…it seems quite well-constructed but time will tell. I’ve only been using it for a week.



How did you get your Telfar? Or more like where? Please help a fellow Canadian gal out

The bag has been on my mind since you posted it and just started to do my homework on them

TYTY


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> How did you get your Telfar? Or more like where? Please help a fellow Canadian gal out
> 
> The bag has been on my mind since you posted it and just started to do my homework on them
> 
> TYTY



I ordered it during their bag security program last spring and it arrived in August. What resellers are charging is JUST INSANE! I’d say sign up for their newsletter and they’ll probably have another bag security program soon…then you get to pick whatever color and size you want without pressure.

Note they charge $40 for shipping/duties/taxes for Canada, so the small came to $190 USD.


----------



## foxgal

LucyMadrid said:


> Welcome to Autumn with my new purchase for this season and winter. It seems that animal print is back, so I have chosen this Lady Dior Mizza. Do you think it will go out of fashion next year? Anyway, I'm going to wear it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5200710




Animal prints come in and out of prominence, but don’t think they are ever totally out. It’s almost like a color…sometimes green is the “it” color and sometimes it’s burgundy, but you can always wear them anytime. I think you’ll be rocking that gorgeous Lady for a long time!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM modeling with pumpkins to welcome the 1st day of fall.


----------



## Lake Effect

Two of my favorite vintage Coach refurbishing projects . . .


----------



## samfalstaff

Lake Effect said:


> Two of my favorite vintage Coach refurbishing projects . . .
> View attachment 5201867


These are absolutely beautiful! My jaw literally dropped when I saw them! I've been following your rehab process on the tote and have been amazed with what you've done. The patina on that City is lovely as well!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM modeling with pumpkins to welcome the 1st day of fall.
> View attachment 5201782



Great pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Great pic!


Thank you!
Your Polene is so cute!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> I ordered it during their bag security program last spring and it arrived in August. What resellers are charging is JUST INSANE! I’d say sign up for their newsletter and they’ll probably have another bag security program soon…then you get to pick whatever color and size you want without pressure.
> 
> Note they charge $40 for shipping/duties/taxes for Canada, so the small came to $190 USD.



Thank you! After some researching last night I figured that might be my best bet too. Apparently SSENSE carries them occasionally too but not sure if they charge MSRP…

I guess that means this may not be the bag that I will (easily) purchase to put an end to this urge I have to buy another bag


----------



## VSUVUS

LucyMadrid said:


> Welcome to Autumn with my new purchase for this season and winter. It seems that animal print is back, so I have chosen this Lady Dior Mizza. Do you think it will go out of fashion next year? Anyway, I'm going to wear it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5200710





foxgal said:


> Animal prints come in and out of prominence, but don’t think they are ever totally out. It’s almost like a color…sometimes green is the “it” color and sometimes it’s burgundy, but you can always wear them anytime. I think you’ll be rocking that gorgeous Lady for a long time!!!



Agreed! Personally I LOVE a good animal print, especially leopard. So no “fashion gurus” will ever be able to tell me to stop wearing them.

As long as YOU love it, then that’s all that matters.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Your Polene is so cute!



Thank you!   Polene came out with a new style that I'm trying to resist.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Two of my favorite vintage Coach refurbishing projects . . .
> View attachment 5201867


Oooh! Nice. Love them both.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Medea bicolor bag, for those days I can't make up my mind what color to wear.
I ripped out the leather handles that came with the bag and replaced them with satin ribbons to make the bag look more like a shopping bag.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My Medea bicolor bag, for those days I can't make up my mind what color to wear.
> I ripped out the leather handles that came with the bag and replaced them with satin ribbons to make the bag look more like a shopping bag.
> View attachment 5202669
> View attachment 5202670


So unique & totally lovely!


----------



## Molly0

No name but checks all the boxes for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So unique & totally lovely!


Thank you.  
I fooled my husband.


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> Thank you! After some researching last night I figured that might be my best bet too. Apparently SSENSE carries them occasionally too but not sure if they charge MSRP…
> 
> I guess that means this may not be the bag that I will (easily) purchase to put an end to this urge I have to buy another bag



Yes, I noticed them as Ssense a few years ago but not for a while. Isn’t it great to have Ssense based in Canada? I go crazy during their sales!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Medea bicolor bag, for those days I can't make up my mind what color to wear.
> I ripped out the leather handles that came with the bag and replaced them with satin ribbons to make the bag look more like a shopping bag.
> View attachment 5202669
> View attachment 5202670



So pretty with the satin handles .  Just curious as to what color were the original handles


----------



## Keisonrocks

Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis in empreinte noir. Loving it!


----------



## Narnanz

Bags of the week. Coach Madison Phoebe,  Coach Courtney and using today an Oroton Pebbled leather tote as I'm carrying too much crap.


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Polene came out with a new style that I'm trying to resist.


Is it the Umi? That one caught my eye.


----------



## fsadeli

Jereni said:


> Valextra Iside in oyster. Sooo classy!
> 
> View attachment 5061131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061132


Is this a mini size?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty with the satin handles .  Just curious as to what color were the original handles


Thank you.  It's a really fun bag.
The original handles are in a camel like color.
I prefer the drapey look of the satin handles.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Is it the Umi? That one caught my eye.



Yes, the Umi. Specifically the burgundy color. Any particular color(s) you're looking at?


----------



## foxgal

More errands today with the Coach turnlock clutch in yolk. This is such a great 4-season color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

No one asked, but I thought I'd  share.
So I changed the direction of the ribbons, and I think the bag looks even more like a shopping bag now. (Plus the tissue paper helps )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> No one asked, but I thought I'd  share.
> So I changed the direction of the ribbons, and I think the bag looks even more like a shopping bag now. (Plus the tissue paper helps )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203019


Thanks for sharing! It does look more like a shopping bag this way. Before it looked more like a gift bag. Great job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for sharing! It does look more like a shopping bag this way. Before it looked more like a gift bag. Great job!


Thank you Rue! I'm so glad it looks more like a shopping bag instead of a gift bag!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> Yes, I noticed them as Ssense a few years ago but not for a while. Isn’t it great to have Ssense based in Canada? I go crazy during their sales!



it's almost tooooo convenient haha

but I've just decided to do Invisalign and that will set me back by A LOT so maybe no new bags for me for the rest of the year after all...


----------



## VSUVUS

duplicate


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 on this lovely fall day!


----------



## missconvy

Happy fall!


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 on this lovely fall day!
> 
> View attachment 5203103



*so pretty*


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## houseof999

Wrong thread.


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> *so pretty*



Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Yes, the Umi. Specifically the burgundy color. Any particular color(s) you're looking at?


I’ve always like their cognac color.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Coach Swinger20 on this lovely fall day!
> 
> View attachment 5203103



Such a cute and festive picture


----------



## tbestes

New Mansur Gavriel Candy Bag and Multitude Tote


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute and festive picture



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## l.ch.

Kassl editions clutch


----------



## missconvy

Fjallraven sling


----------



## dignatius

Proenza Schouler PS1 in Peacock out to lunch


----------



## americandreaming

Sadie to dinner and drinks.


----------



## Jereni

fsadeli said:


> Is this a mini size?



Yes it is the mini.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## LucyMadrid

Hallo! Is there a thread about "how to sanitize your bag when coming back home? Thank you.


----------



## Lake Effect

samfalstaff said:


> These are absolutely beautiful! My jaw literally dropped when I saw them! I've been following your rehab process on the tote and have been amazed with what you've done. The patina on that City is lovely as well!


Thank you for your kind words  I am glad  for the people I can share this with here, as well as the process on the Coach Rehab thread. I began to get really excited after I glued the worn piping and it was as if the pieces of leather magically aligned themselves.
I found the City bag about 5 years ago, and refurbished soon after I bought it. It gets used regularly. It amazes me how closely the patina on them match. The City is circa '87 and the Buckle Tote is circa '91.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Coach Prairie satchel, my first premium bag. If my husband had only known whwhen he gave it to me for Christmas three years ago…


----------



## IntheOcean

BowieFan1971 said:


> Coach Prairie satchel, my first premium bag. If my husband had only known whwhen he gave it to me for Christmas three years ago…


This is such a slippery slope!


----------



## Sunshine mama

l.ch. said:


> Kassl editions clutch
> View attachment 5203600


Nice pillow!
(I mean bag)
I looks soooo comfy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black and pearls today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> More errands today with the Coach turnlock clutch in yolk. This is such a great 4-season color!
> 
> View attachment 5202996


For some reason your bag makes me drool.
It's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Saturday‘s bags.
Medium for grocery shopping.
Mini for a walk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday‘s bags.
> Medium for grocery shopping.
> Mini for a walk.
> View attachment 5204772


Beautiful!!
How about carrying both together?


----------



## foxgal

Sunshine mama said:


> For some reason your bag makes me drool.
> It's a gorgeous bag.



Thank you! The leather is amazing…some Coach bags are such great values!


----------



## foxgal

Sunshine mama said:


> Black and pearls today.
> View attachment 5204762



That is SO classy and classic! Just WOW


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Massaccesi Flora in teal diamond, customized with dark gunmetal hardware, marine lining, and all-leather strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!!
> How about carrying both together?


Thank you! Hmmm. I guess I would be overwhelmed with two bags at once.


----------



## mocktail

LucyMadrid said:


> Hallo! Is there a thread about "how to sanitize your bag when coming back home? Thank you.


I would just leave it sitting alone for a week or so - viruses can't survive indefinitely on surfaces; eventually they will die.


----------



## Sunshine mama

foxgal said:


> That is SO classy and classic! Just WOW


Thank you!!!


----------



## LucyMadrid

mocktail said:


> I would just leave it sitting alone for a week or so - viruses can't survive indefinitely on surfaces; eventually they will die.


That sounds a good idea. Thank you.


----------



## dotty8

I used my new Trussardi small bag for the first time (going out for lunch)  ... first two pics are from when I bought it.


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday‘s bags.
> Medium for grocery shopping.
> Mini for a walk.
> View attachment 5204772



Very pretty, especially the purple one


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Black and pearls today.
> View attachment 5204762



This looks fantastic!!  Now I want to do a black/Pearl combo too


----------



## JenJBS

In a whimsical mood today, so carrying my black heart purse


----------



## foxgal

Toy YSL Loulou for drinks on a patio this afternoon. We are enjoying a late summer sunny day in Canada!


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty, especially the purple one


Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

I get two hours alone today while the hubs takes the babies out. It is my first time going out to a restaurant in over a year, cheers everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

BagLadyT said:


> I get two hours alone today while the hubs takes the babies out. It is my first time going out to a restaurant in over a year, cheers everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205201
> View attachment 5205202



I love this gorgeous Boy!!  The hardware, the color and the chevron.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I get two hours alone today while the hubs takes the babies out. It is my first time going out to a restaurant in over a year, cheers everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205201
> View attachment 5205202


Is this beauty a lambskin?


----------



## Iamminda

Same location, different day, different bag!   DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?” 

Yesterday





Today


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this beauty a lambskin?



Yes he is!


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> I love this gorgeous Boy!!  The hardware, the color and the chevron.


Thank you friend!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Toy YSL Loulou for drinks on a patio this afternoon. We are enjoying a late summer sunny day in Canada!
> 
> View attachment 5205110



Love that dress!


----------



## JenJBS

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday‘s bags.
> Medium for grocery shopping.
> Mini for a walk.
> View attachment 5204772



That purple is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> In a whimsical mood today, so carrying my black heart purse
> 
> View attachment 5204978



Love this bag and this picture .  I would like to get a heart bag someday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Same location, different day, different bag!   DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?”
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5205312
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 5205313


Two beauties.


----------



## Dextersmom

Taking my bronze mini out to dinner.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and this picture .  I would like to get a heart bag someday.



Thank you!     You're always so kind! I hope you find the right one for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Two beauties.



Thanks so much DM .  You look so pretty today — love this rich burgundy color on you.  Hope you are having an especially wonderful weekend


----------



## VSUVUS

Felt like summer today…no name handmade straw bag that I got in Mexico…perfect for going from Saturday Farmer’s Market to a patio


----------



## songofthesea

Wondering if this bag is versatile? They have it in “black pearl” now which is gorgeous but curious if it goes with a lot.


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> View attachment 5159536
> 
> Brahmin mother of pearl.


Tried to copy this before- does this bag go with everything? I’m thinking of buying  it. Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Same location, different day, different bag!   DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?”
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5205312
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 5205313


Oh yes, you must! For us! They are both lovely.


JenJBS said:


> That purple is stunning!


Thank you - I adore all of your purple bags!


----------



## LilOshawott

Took my little happy purse with me to get boba today.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Dextersmom said:


> Taking my bronze mini out to dinner.
> View attachment 5205376


I love this entire outfit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Same location, different day, different bag!   *DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?”
> *
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5205312
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 5205313


 Did you ask your DH: "Must you ask me that every time I take a picture of my bags?"  
I love both bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> I get two hours alone today while the hubs takes the babies out. It is my first time going out to a restaurant in over a year, cheers everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205201
> View attachment 5205202


  I hope you had an enjoyable outing!


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you had an enjoyable outing!



I did, except the server at the restaurant forgot to put my order in! I ended up leaving that restaurant and just picking up a slice of pizza and gelato at my local market!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much DM .  You look so pretty today — love this rich burgundy color on you.  Hope you are having an especially wonderful weekend


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this entire outfit!


Thank you.


----------



## mrs moulds

Bottega Veneta black hobo she’s the only one I own. I wish I got a green or Blue. But, I got her


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Bottega Veneta black hobo she’s the only one I own. I wish I got a green or Blue. But, I got her



_*
she is beautiful   *_


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks,  I appreciate your support  — I will keep taking these pictures and ignore DH’s comments 



Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, you must! For us! They are both lovely.





RuedeNesle said:


> Did you ask your DH: "Must you ask me that every time I take a picture of my bags?"
> I love both bags!


----------



## MooMooVT

Iamminda said:


> Same location, different day, different bag!   DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?”
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5205312
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 5205313


Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Thanks,  I appreciate your support  — I will keep taking these pictures and ignore DH’s comments


Yes! And if he keeps commenting send him some greetings from us.


----------



## MooMooVT

Coach 1941 Saddle in burnished grey for errands and my LV NF MM for showings later today.


----------



## BagLadyT

Coach mini convertible backpack at the park today.


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> _*
> she is beautiful   *_


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Robert Miller

I definitely don't own any bag but my gf does  And, obviously, I have to CARRY it often. And, yes it's Frendi's high-quality replica.


----------



## tealocean

Claudia Herzog said:


> Massaccesi Flora in teal diamond, customized with dark gunmetal hardware, marine lining, and all-leather strap.
> View attachment 5204858


This color is divine!  I can tell it must be even more beautiful in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Same location, different day, different bag!   DH said “Must you take a picture of your bag everytime we go to Costco?”
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5205312
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 5205313


I love everything about this post! The pictures,  the bags, and the quote! 
It was funny as heck too.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about this post! The pictures,  the bags, and the quote!
> It was funny as heck too.



Thanks SSSSSM .  Guess what he said is funny now…..but I felt kinda indignant at the time .


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## RuedeNesle

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5206585


  And thank you for also posting it in the "Every Woman Should Own A Red Bag......" thread.


----------



## LucyMadrid

My Gucci Sylvie today


----------



## RuedeNesle

LucyMadrid said:


> My Gucci Sylvie today
> 
> View attachment 5206627


 I would have replied sooner but I was knocked unconscious when I fell off my chair!   I love the [scarf] also!


----------



## LucyMadrid

RuedeNesle said:


> I would have replied sooner but I was knocked unconscious when I fell off my chair!   I love the [scarf] also!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## B4GBuff

Going out with new Versace Barocco WOC today! Tons of room in it! Like 10 card slots, Zip slot, two main compartments and two slip pockets! But still thin enough to be a great clutch if you remove the chain strap.


----------



## LucyMadrid

B4GBuff said:


> Going out with new Versace Barocco WOC today! Tons of room in it! Like 10 card slots, Zip slot, two main compartments and two slip pockets! But still thin enough to be a great clutch if you remove the chain strap.
> 
> View attachment 5206741


Beautiful bag and beautiful pic. I see you are a Versace lover. Me too.


----------



## B4GBuff

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful bag and beautiful pic. I see you are a Versace lover. Me too.



We need a Versace forum here!


----------



## mrs moulds

LilOshawott said:


> Took my little happy purse with me to get boba today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5205561


Love the color !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today is  Fendi and Fossil.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today is  Fendi and Fossil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206867



Fendi and Fossil together are Fabulous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5206901


 One of my favorites!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I've accepted this is the best bag to carry for now because of it's size and it's lightweight. (And I can't find it in red anywhere!  )
In addition to the red lining, I think all the red accessories will happily keep me attached to my favorite color. I'm using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger it would be the bag I'd carry.) Tusk wallet arrived last week. Red pom was delivered yesterday from Amazon.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I've accepted this is the best bag to carry for now because of it's size and it's lightweight. (And I can't find it in red anywhere!  )
> In addition to the red lining, I think all the red accessories will happily keep me attached to my favorite color. I'm using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger it would be the bag I'd carry.) Tusk wallet arrived last week. Red pom was delivered yesterday from Amazon.
> View attachment 5206961



It’s great to have found a comfy/functional bag and a bonus that it looks good too (even if not a red one dare I say).  Love all the red accessories .  I need a big pom too (I just can’t decide on the color(s) ).


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Fendi and Fossil together are Fabulous!



+1
F and F = F


----------



## Narnanz

Yesterday was my Bleu Obscur city and today for a pop of colour on a dreary day...my Rose Thulain bowler bag.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> One of my favorites!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I've accepted this is the best bag to carry for now because of it's size and it's lightweight. (And I can't find it in red anywhere!  )
> In addition to the red lining, I think all the red accessories will happily keep me attached to my favorite color. I'm using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger it would be the bag I'd carry.) Tusk wallet arrived last week. Red pom was delivered yesterday from Amazon.
> View attachment 5206961


It looks great with red!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Yesterday was my Bleu Obscur city and today fir a pop of colour on a dreary day...my Rise Thulain bowler bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206966


Haha I actually changed to a red bag because it was so dreary here too!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> It’s great to have found a comfy/functional bag and a bonus that it looks good too (even if not a red one dare I say).  Love all the red accessories .  I need a big pom too (I just can’t decide on the color(s) ).


My sister gave me a big pom and my SON took it and uses it as his keychain


----------



## Shelby33

tbestes said:


> New Mansur Gavriel Candy Bag and Multitude Tote


LOVE the yellow!


----------



## Molly0

Feeling “Beige-ish” today


----------



## MaggyH

LV pochette Métis empreinte noir as it was raining today.


----------



## Shelby33

LucyMadrid said:


> What do you think about fashion and designer bags? Do they go out of fashion? The iconic ones not, of course, but firms launch new items every year, lovely ones which, if you have a good care, are high quality and durable. I see that the resale market offer bags even more expensive than if they were new, but sometimes, you see some models quite cheaper. Does this mean that you must add new pieces to your collection every year? Or is a designer bag something that can be worn no matter the age or year of launching?


As long as you love it, you wear that bag, and enjoy it, and that is YOUR style which is the only one that matters.


----------



## Shelby33

Lake Effect said:


> Two of my favorite vintage Coach refurbishing projects . . .
> View attachment 5201867


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s great to have found a comfy/functional bag and a bonus that it looks good too (even if not a red one dare I say).  Love all the red accessories . I need a big pom too (I just can’t decide on the color(s) ).



Thanks Minda! I guess not all comfy/functional bags are red.  The one thing I haven't had a problem with is deciding on the color I want.  


Narnanz said:


> Yesterday was my Bleu Obscur city and today fir a pop of colour on a dreary day...my Rise Thulain bowler bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206966


That's not just a pop, it's a knock-out punch!   Perfect for a dreary day.


Shelby33 said:


> It looks great with red!


Thanks Shelby!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> My sister gave me a big pom and my SON took it and uses it as his keychain


umm...I misread that as Porn ......I really need to get my eyes checked


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> umm...I misread that as Porn ......I really need to get my eyes checked


Thank you for the laugh! I woke up the baby!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Fendi and Fossil together are Fabulous!


Thank you,  and I love the alliteration!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> umm...I misread that as Porn ......I really need to get my eyes checked


Well then I need my eyes checked too.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my cheap Amazon bag I got like many many years ago..


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my cheap Amazon bag I got like many many years ago..
> View attachment 5207043


Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my cheap Amazon bag I got like many many years ago..
> View attachment 5207043


One can find some cute "cheap " and good looking bags from Amazon. This looks expensive!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Feeling “Beige-ish” today
> View attachment 5206977


I really love the shape and color of this bag. I'd be too scared to get a bag in this color though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I've accepted this is the best bag to carry for now because of it's size and it's lightweight. (And I can't find it in red anywhere!  )
> In addition to the red lining, I think all the red accessories will happily keep me attached to my favorite color. I'm using the crossbody strap from my red Coach mini Bennett. (If it was just a little bigger it would be the bag I'd carry.) Tusk wallet arrived last week. Red pom was delivered yesterday from Amazon.
> View attachment 5206961


Wow Rue! I can understand why your racy red cuties rule!( my sorry attempt at alliteratin')
And I'm glad you  were able to enjoy your non red bag!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the shape and color of this bag. I'd be too scared to get a bag in this color though.


I know what you mean about the light colour and this appears to be a very fragile type leather.  Very soft, almost like a brushed nubuck or something. Yikes!   I pulled it out of my bag armour and to my dismay it had been jammed up against a bright fuschia pouch! Yup! It had a bright pink smudge on that I could not get out with the usual remedy! 
well, last night I thought what the heck? I’m not going to carry it in this condition! …so I got out an old toothbrush and some Dawn dish detergent & went to work scrubbing for all I was worth for a few minutes thinking it was probably a goner. This morning when I woke up it had dried just fine with no sign of the trauma. I guess leather isn’t as always as fragile as it seems sometimes.  I won’t be worried about being overly careful with this one any more!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow Rue! I can understand why your racy red cuties rule!( my sorry attempt at alliteratin')
> And I'm glad you  were able to enjoy your non red bag!


Thanks SM! 
Red really rocks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> Red really rocks!


You make it so effortless


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Bal 05 chevre Day hobo...


----------



## Ludmilla

Burgundy Theia this week.




Autumn is here in my neck of the woods and the bag‘s colour reminds me so much of that bush I saw on one of my walks during the weekend.


----------



## mariliz11

(My mum’s) vintage Fendi shoulder bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag thinks it's still summer(pink and yellow)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Molly0

Ludmilla said:


> Burgundy Theia this week.
> 
> View attachment 5207521
> 
> 
> Autumn is here in my neck of the woods and the bag‘s colour reminds me so much of that bush I saw on one of my walks during the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5207522


So soft & relaxed looking. Like a sigh.   Long live the hobo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you! 
Hobos are definitely my favorite style. 


Molly0 said:


> So soft & relaxed looking. Like a sigh.   Long live the hobo!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag thinks it's still summer(pink and yellow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love the way your bag thinks.   And looks!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag thinks it's still summer(pink and yellow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So pretty .  This bag gives off a happy summery vibe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the way your bag thinks.   And looks!


Thank you.  


Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  This bag gives off a happy summery vibe!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5207186


This is such a cute and squishy looking B bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> (My mum’s) vintage Fendi shoulder bag
> View attachment 5207548


I love the thick edge stitching and the FFs.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute and squishy looking B bag!



Thank you, Sunshine!    Yeah, very squishy!


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Burgundy Theia this week.
> 
> View attachment 5207521
> 
> 
> Autumn is here in my neck of the woods and the bag‘s colour reminds me so much of that bush I saw on one of my walks during the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5207522


Which leather is it?


----------



## cecchetti

Rodania Caiman Crocodile navy bag-I wear a lot of blue!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Ludmilla said:


> Burgundy Theia this week.
> 
> View attachment 5207521
> 
> 
> Autumn is here in my neck of the woods and the bag‘s colour reminds me so much of that bush I saw on one of my walks during the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5207522


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Which leather is it?


Aquila matte.


shoes+handbags said:


> What a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

First time out, even though I bought her last year.


----------



## IntheOcean

Carrying my one and only Givenchy today


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Carrying my one and only Givenchy today
> 
> View attachment 5208784


Love your ring and nails. And the bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Love your ring and nails. And the bag.


Thank you, Ludmilla  The ring is a snake, bought it pre-loved years ago. The nail polish is OPI I Love You Just Be-Cusco


----------



## Sunshine mama

A black bag with black chain today.


----------



## amberquamme

Coach Rogue 25 in buttercup


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A black bag with black chain today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209029



I really love the soft lighting in your pictures like this beautiful one .   Does your room have such lovely lighting or is it a setting on your phone camera?


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 5209074


One of my fav’s!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> One of my fav’s!



Thank you!   Same.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5209357



Perfect pillow for a Chanel bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Rift crossbody my mom didn't want anymore.


----------



## cecchetti

Jimmy Choo navy real crocodile bag
Bought new-my most expensive bag but used for several years as daily bag, not looking new any more!
But I love it best still


----------



## muchstuff

Givenchy Panda...


----------



## BagLadyT

Back at the park w my PA DA


----------



## BagLadyT

muchstuff said:


> Givenchy Panda...
> 
> View attachment 5209735



Is this the small or medium size? I used to have one in the mini but found I had a hard time fitting my hand in the bag.


----------



## muchstuff

BagLadyT said:


> Is this the small or medium size? I used to have one in the mini but found I had a hard time fitting my hand in the bag.


This is what used to be called large and then medium, (or was it the other way around?). I believe it's the largest size.


----------



## americandreaming

Yesterday 




Today


----------



## BagLadyT

muchstuff said:


> This is what used to be called large and then medium, (or was it the other way around?). I believe it's the largest size.


I love it’s unique shape!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miscellaneous bags today. And a backpack.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Loewe Medium Puzzle


----------



## LucyMadrid

Chanel Gabrielle today. I bought this bag when just launched and still looks pristine. Very good leather.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink bag today.


----------



## mrs moulds

Iamminda said:


> Me and my favorite guy went to do a little shopping ………and DH came too .
> 
> View attachment 5195318


This color!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## WineLover

Wore my Gucci “melon” bag today,  purchased in the early ‘90’s


----------



## JenJBS

Double circle bag by The Row.


----------



## Molly0

Scarf tucked under the flap, works pretty well as a strap.


----------



## mrs moulds

WineLover said:


> Wore my Gucci “melon” bag today,  purchased in the early ‘90’s


I love vintage Gucci from the 80’s and the 90’s


----------



## mrs moulds

Switched up and carrying this lovely. My daughter brought it back from her visit to Italy. The pictures does it no justice. The color is beautiful and the smell of the leather is heavenly❤️


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Robinson tote in shell pink.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## IntheOcean

mrs moulds said:


> Switched up and carrying this lovely. My daughter brought it back from her visit to Italy. The pictures does it no justice. The color is beautiful and the smell of the leather is heavenly❤


Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Chagall

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5211817


Great bag. What is the make.


----------



## Iamminda

The last time I used this favorite bag of mine was the last day of pre-pandemic/normal life on 3/13/20.   I am finally ready to use this again .


----------



## Ludmilla

Chagall said:


> Great bag. What is the make.


Thank you!
It is a Chloe Mini Marcie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> The last time I used this favorite bag of mine was the last day of pre-pandemic/normal life on 3/13/20.   I am finally ready to use this again .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212612


I remember that day vividly! it was Friday, the 13th. I had to drive my grandson to school in the afternoon to pick up homework packages for what we thought would be a couple of weeks of lockdown. School attendance was optional that day so my daughter let the grandkids stay home, but later in the morning they announced schools in Alameda County were going to close which is why I had to drive him to school to get the packages. 

I love your bag! (And in a red chair!  ) I'm happy you were ready to carry it again.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> The last time I used this favorite bag of mine was the last day of pre-pandemic/normal life on 3/13/20.   I am finally ready to use this again .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212612



That’s got to be a good sign.
. . . & what a great looking bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> Scarf tucked under the flap, works pretty well as a strap.
> View attachment 5211411


I like that idea!


----------



## Molly0

BeachBagGal said:


> I like that idea!


Thanks!  It’s allowing me to use scarves that are just neglected these  days.   I seem to be trying a different scarf each day.

Last 2 days:


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I am glad I am ready to use this one again.

Molly — I also found a bunch of old scarves in a box in the garage from many moves ago — hoping to use them again soon.



RuedeNesle said:


> I remember that day vividly! it was Friday, the 13th. I had to drive my grandson to school in the afternoon to pick up homework packages for what we thought would be a couple of weeks of lockdown. School attendance was optional that day so my daughter let the grandkids stay home, but later in the morning they announced schools in Alameda County were going to close which is why I had to drive him to school to get the packages.
> 
> I love your bag! (And in a red chair!  ) I'm happy you were ready to carry it again.






Molly0 said:


> That’s got to be a good sign.
> . . . & what a great looking bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> The last time I used this favorite bag of mine was the last day of pre-pandemic/normal life on 3/13/20.   I am finally ready to use this again .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212612


Love the slouch on this beauty, my sweet friend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my gold mini.


----------



## whateve

Still in Coach Bleecker large flap.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Love the slouch on this beauty, my sweet friend.



Thanks dear DM .  I love the picture of you from last night — so pretty in all white and in that beautiful golden lighting.


----------



## VSUVUS

LV Alma BB…such a good Fall bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear DM .  I love the picture of you from last night — so pretty in all white and in that beautiful golden lighting.


Thank you as always, my sweet friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Still in Coach Bleecker large flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213528


Lovely patina! And my favorite shade of brown.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my sparkly beauty today!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely patina! And my favorite shade of brown.


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Monogram and Pearl on this Monday.  Have a good week everyone .


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag.


----------



## mrs moulds

Since COVID, I really haven’t been carrying my handbags like I use to. Now, I’m starting to venture out a little more; I’m trying to carry as many bags as I can.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  It’s allowing me to use scarves that are just neglected these  days.   I seem to be trying a different scarf each day.
> 
> Last 2 days:
> View attachment 5213141
> View attachment 5213142


Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Monogram and Pearl on this Monday.  Have a good week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214304


Lovely, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely, IM.



Thanks so much DM


----------



## Iamminda

mrs moulds said:


> Since COVID, I really haven’t been carrying my handbags like I use to. Now, I’m starting to venture out a little more; I’m trying to carry as many bags as I can.



Your white Bal looks great .  I know what you mean about trying to use as many bags as possible.  For the first months of the pandemic, I only carry nylon bags so I am now trying to make up for lost time


----------



## keishapie1973

Odeon PM


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today this golden Audrey, also called Sabrina, a design in memoriam of Audrey Hepburn,
by Carolina Herrera.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## EmmJay

Etoupe Evelyne


----------



## Dmurphy1

Frye harness studs bucket, I love Frye bags !! Leather is incredible.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5215331


Amazing !!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Amazing !!!!!



Thank you, Christofle!


----------



## Ludmilla

Dmurphy1 said:


> Frye harness studs bucket, I love Frye bags !! Leather is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215819


Nice!!


----------



## Iamminda

EmmJay said:


> Etoupe Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215778



Gorgeous as always  — great to see your pics here again.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ludmilla said:


> Nice!!


Thanks so much Ludmilla !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> Etoupe Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215778


Omg, I love everything about this look!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my gold mini.


So pretty in this lighting.  You look like a beautiful fairy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Monogram and Pearl on this Monday.  Have a good week everyone .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214304


Love this picture IM! I ESPECIALLY adore the cute pearl!!!!!!!
Gonna copy you somehow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My shopping  bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this picture IM! I ESPECIALLY adore the cute pearl!!!!!!!
> Gonna copy you somehow!



Thanks SSSSM .  i can’t stop adding pearls to everything it seems.


----------



## Narnanz

Switched to my new to me Fendi B bag. 
Not everyone's cup of tea, and some might say a bit dated.
But there's a story about me buying her in the Fendi forum.


But man shes heavy when shes full.


----------



## mrs moulds

cecchetti said:


> Jimmy Choo navy real crocodile bag
> Bought new-my most expensive bag but used for several years as daily bag, not looking new any more!
> But I love it best still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209679
> View attachment 5209679


WOW❤️❤️❤️


----------



## VSUVUS

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my sparkly beauty today!
> View attachment 5214277



Is that a Cult Gaia? J.Lo carried the same one !!


----------



## BagLadyT

Took a short car ride to my favorite place w my Mini Lou in dark beige. Best believe that is a pumpkin scone!


----------



## lenarmc

Narnanz said:


> Switched to my new to me Fendi B bag.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, and some might say a bit dated.
> But there's a story about me buying her in the Fendi forum.
> View attachment 5216225
> 
> But man shes heavy when shes full.



I bought a small B bag a couple of years ago, and it’s one of my favorite bags. I don’t feel dated at all because it fits my style.


----------



## ireneeguz

Took my céline nano out today!


----------



## maggiesze1

VSUVUS said:


> Is that a Cult Gaia? J.Lo carried the same one !!


Yes, it is! Oh wow! That's so cool! I can't believe I have the same bag as her!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty in this lighting.  You look like a beautiful fairy!


Thank you, Sm.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Switched to my new to me Fendi B bag.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, and some might say a bit dated.
> But there's a story about me buying her in the Fendi forum.
> View attachment 5216225
> 
> But man shes heavy when shes full.


So many interesting details on this Fendi! Very, very pretty bag  


ireneeguz said:


> Took my céline nano out today!
> View attachment 5216376


Beautiful - both the bag and the picture!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Switched to my new to me Fendi B bag.
> Not everyone's cup of tea, and some might say a bit dated.
> But there's a story about me buying her in the Fendi forum.
> View attachment 5216225
> 
> But man shes heavy when shes full.


Loved your story, and the sunglasses!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Molly0

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5216706
> View attachment 5216707


Those shoes!


----------



## Molly0

Enjoying the leather today on this little old Talbots.


----------



## Ludmilla

My brand new Massaccesi Charlotte Shoulder bag that came today. Only grocery store, but it‘s a start.


----------



## EmmJay

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous as always  — great to see your pics here again.


Thanks Minda!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Molly0 said:


> Those shoes!


Jimmy Choo


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> Enjoying the leather today on this little old Talbots.
> 
> View attachment 5216862


What a beautiful and practical looking bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I bought a bag.  I went to Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers and fell head over heels for this slouchy, buttery Chloe Judy tote.  I moved right into it for work today.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful and practical looking bag.


Thanks!  It’s tiny-er than it looks in that pic but is one of those bags that just fits what you need perfectly. Love that it has an outside pocket for the phone too.


----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I bought a bag.  I went to Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers and fell head over heels for this slouchy, buttery Chloe Judy tote.  I moved right into it for work today.


Beautiful “smooshie-ness” !


----------



## mariliz11

Valentino Rockstud crossbody in this warm caramely brown


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I bought a bag.  I went to Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers and fell head over heels for this slouchy, buttery Chloe Judy tote.  I moved right into it for work today.



What a beautiful tote — it looks so buttery soft!  It’s always a good sign when you use a new bag right away.  Enjoy DM


----------



## Iamminda

mariliz11 said:


> Valentino Rockstud crossbody in this warm caramely brown
> View attachment 5217060



This is such a pretty mod shot .


----------



## mariliz11

Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty mod shot .


Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful tote — it looks so buttery soft!  It’s always a good sign when you use a new bag right away.  Enjoy DM


Thank you, sweet IM.


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno.     




@Sunshine mama  These are the small and medium glass pumpkins I mentioned.


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

My new Faure Le Page DB32 ❤️


----------



## Jereni

ireneeguz said:


> Took my céline nano out today!
> View attachment 5216376



Gorgeous! I wish they had made more nanos in the smooth leather.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Balenciaga Nano City for running errands today. Fits far more than I thought!


----------



## Mimmy

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I bought a bag.  I went to Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers and fell head over heels for this slouchy, buttery Chloe Judy tote.  I moved right into it for work today.


Great looking tote, Dexstersmom! Love the slouch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington.


----------



## Dextersmom

Mimmy said:


> Great looking tote, Dexstersmom! Love the slouch!


Thank you.


----------



## BagLadyT

Park time with my daughter and Kate on this windy day. The past couple of days have actually felt like Fall here!


----------



## WineLover

Wore my LV Webster Street today to run errands


----------



## Molly0

So thrilled with my latest  nylon back pack consignment find . 
Mary Quant! 

I’m a child of the ‘60’s so it’s meaningful for me!


----------



## Jereni

Wore my Valextra yesterday. Feel so elegant with this one.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today, I carried my Massaccesi Phoebe in olive green pebbled leather with light gold hardware.  I'm grateful for the secondhand market, because otherwise I would not have known that the Phoebe is the perfect size for me, nor that the pebbled leather is so delightfully smoooooshy.


----------



## Molly0

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today, I carried my Massaccesi Phoebe in olive green pebbled leather with light gold hardware.  I'm grateful for the secondhand market, because otherwise I would not have known that the Phoebe is the perfect size for me, nor that the pebbled leather is so delightfully smoooooshy.
> 
> View attachment 5218120


What a gorgeous soft green!


----------



## cecchetti

Hermes navy blue Tsako 1989 shoulder bag(bigger than my usual bags!)


----------



## foxgal

Finally had an opportunity to use my gorgeous little Coach 1941 tearose clutch out for drinks with friends (first time doing this in over a year!).


----------



## cecchetti

foxgal said:


> Finally had an opportunity to use my gorgeous little Coach 1941 tearose clutch out for drinks with friends (first time doing this in over a year!).
> 
> View attachment 5218210


Very pretty
,


----------



## mariliz11

Saint Laurent medium Loulou


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Wore my Valextra yesterday. Feel so elegant with this one.
> 
> View attachment 5218115


It's very elegant!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 went to the grocery store with me today.


----------



## BagLadyT

My trusty Mono PA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A grown-up pink bag today.


----------



## whateve

kate spade with Coach Wizard of Oz witch.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Brigitte (the Birkin!) she’s old (16 years) and squishy so I love her


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5216706
> View attachment 5216707


Those shoes!!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5218879
> 
> 
> kate spade with Coach Wizard of Oz witch.


Love this combo! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5218879
> 
> 
> kate spade with Coach Wizard of Oz witch.



Love that color!


----------



## brownpuppy11

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Kelly wallet with a separate strap as a woc


----------



## brnicutie

Today is October 10th, which is National Handbag Day. I just wanted to wish all you lovelies a Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## castortroy666

Grocery shopping today


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Nolita out for some Halloween fun today. ❤


----------



## elisabettaverde

Sunday morning look, Tory Burch Marion and TB Jessa kitten heel pumps.


Tried a new steakhouse for dinner tonight so I switched into a little evening bling with this Mulberry Leighton.


----------



## cecchetti

brownpuppy11 said:


> Kelly wallet with a separate strap as a woc



Lucky you

I’ve seen a pink ostrich Kelly wallet, but if I keep on like this there will be no 4th kitten!

Waiting for(not H) brand new from store Prussia blue ostrich bag with monogram


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> Sunday morning look, Tory Burch Marion and TB Jessa kitten heel pumps.
> View attachment 5219649
> 
> Tried a new steakhouse for dinner tonight so I switched into a little evening bling with this Mulberry Leighton.
> View attachment 5219650


Fancy shoes!!! And lovely bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tonimichelle said:


> Brigitte (the Birkin!) she’s old (16 years) and squishy so I love her
> 
> View attachment 5219151


Your Brigitte looks really lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Madison and a coffee date with the husband


----------



## cecchetti

Today I’m shattered ((I have CFIDS, fibromyalgia , UC, osteoporosis etc) so no bag.
But tomorrow going out Not with the gifter of the fake Chloe.
So I’ll be using my workhorse for several years 
Jimmy Choo navy real crocodile bag-looked amazing new, not so good now, but I’ll love it to the end!
And then buy a similar one…


----------



## cecchetti

cecchetti said:


> Today I’m shattered ((I have CFIDS, fibromyalgia , UC, osteoporosis etc) so no bag.
> But tomorrow going out Not with the gifter of the fake Chloe.
> So I’ll be using my workhorse for several years
> Jimmy Choo navy real crocodile bag-looked amazing new, not so good now, but I’ll love it to the end!
> And then buy a similar one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220739


Today I needed fresh air and popped out after lunch carrying my Choo, saw a bag for my sister(can’t part with mine), so need to choose different bag for tomorrow or Choo will wear out leaving the others!

Shattered in bed now….need chocolate fix!


----------



## cecchetti

lenarmc said:


> Coach Madison and a coffee date with the husband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220390


Beautiful blue colour❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday and today using fall colored bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> View attachment 5220378



Beautiful DM .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful DM .


Thank you,  IM.


----------



## Iamminda

It’s a gray day


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> It’s a gray day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221400


That beautiful scarf brightens it up!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> It’s a gray day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221400


No pearls? Lol  Twilly looks cute though!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> That beautiful scarf brightens it up!



Thanks . I found all these old scarves that I was going to donate at some point and decided to save them to use on my bags.



BeachBagGal said:


> No pearls? Lol  Twilly looks cute though!



Thank you .  Trust me if I had the right pearls to go with this bag, I would have done that already


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coach Dinky ❤️


----------



## Jereni

BeachBagGal said:


> Coach Dinky ❤
> View attachment 5222055



Yay a Dinky!!!

I am really excited about whatever that bag charm is. The whole thing looks wonderfully Halloween.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Jereni said:


> Yay a Dinky!!!
> 
> I am really excited about whatever that bag charm is. The whole thing looks wonderfully Halloween.


 It’s actually a pocket bac hand sanitizer holder from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> It’s a gray day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221400


Lovely, IM.


----------



## cecchetti

Not planning to go out today, but I spent half the night trying which to carry on Friday-still not reached decision.

Seeing my friend who gave me the fake Chloe so that’s possible, just feel like a change totally, like Miu Miu or even my Ted Baker(last year I went shopping to buy a silver grey Barbour coat reserved for me-came home with a white Ted Baker bag instead!
It’s like Epi leather but I doubt such good quality…


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely, IM.



Thank you DM


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## serybrazil

LucyMadrid said:


> Welcome to Autumn with my new purchase for this season and winter. It seems that animal print is back, so I have chosen this Lady Dior Mizza. Do you think it will go out of fashion next year? Anyway, I'm going to wear it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5200710



never!!! i have been looking for the book tote  solddd out!


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my Bulgari x Ambush today for a dragonfruit lemonade:


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> A grown-up pink bag today.
> View attachment 5218740


So cute! what is the bag name?


----------



## lemondln

foxgal said:


> Finally had an opportunity to use my gorgeous little Coach 1941 tearose clutch out for drinks with friends (first time doing this in over a year!).
> 
> View attachment 5218210


Love the tearoses


----------



## whateve

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Bulgari x Ambush today for a dragonfruit lemonade:
> View attachment 5223170


This is so cute!


----------



## whateve

I've had this bag for 9 years and still love it.


----------



## lemondln

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5195681




So cute, whats the name of this bag?


----------



## whateve

lemondln said:


> So cute, whats the name of this bag?


That's a Coach Watson #9981.


----------



## cecchetti

It’s a toss up between fake Chloe or genuine Miu Miu!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> So cute! what is the bag name?


Thank you! Fendi Selleria mini Peekaboo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Papillon


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Bulgari x Ambush today for a dragonfruit lemonade:
> View attachment 5223170


Such a pretty pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5222964


What a beautiful way to travel!


----------



## 880

Custom, hand stitched, Buffalo Dalmatian leather bag by Duret in Paris. (My most finely crafted bag) I wore it all this week with Dior and some chanel RTW. With the last dress, the action pic is with an H mini Della cavalleria, but I ended up taking the Duret out instead and wearing white birkenstock sneakers with almost everything


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> Custom, hand stitched, Buffalo Dalmatian leather bag by Duret in Paris. (My most finely crafted bag) I wore it all this week with Dior and some chanel RTW. With the last dress, the action pic is with an H mini Della cavalleria, but I ended up taking the Duret out instead and wearing white birkenstock sneakers with almost everything
> View attachment 5223791
> View attachment 5223793
> View attachment 5223794
> View attachment 5223813
> View attachment 5223807
> 
> View attachment 5223824
> View attachment 5223823
> View attachment 5223822
> View attachment 5223821


Absolutely love your style and that bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

New sustainable cork purse my husband snagged from a Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

CluelessPurseOwner said:


> New sustainable cork purse my husband snagged from a Kickstarter campaign.
> View attachment 5223998



Oh, that's cool. Not just the cork, but I like the color and the styling of the hardware.


----------



## CluelessPurseOwner

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh, that's cool. Not just the cork, but I like the color and the styling of the hardware.


Thank you!  It has a brushed metal effect and feels very solid.


----------



## Narnanz

Half the week in a thrifted Tods bag, the other half in a Coach Ergo Shopper...blame @Lake Effect . ...and today in my Coach Saddle in BT.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

880 said:


> Custom, hand stitched, Buffalo Dalmatian leather bag by Duret in Paris. (My most finely crafted bag) I wore it all this week with Dior and some chanel RTW. With the last dress, the action pic is with an H mini Della cavalleria, but I ended up taking the Duret out instead and wearing white birkenstock sneakers with almost everything
> View attachment 5223791
> View attachment 5223793
> View attachment 5223794
> View attachment 5223813
> View attachment 5223807
> 
> View attachment 5223824
> View attachment 5223823
> View attachment 5223822
> View attachment 5223821


Hey babes! Looking fantastic, I'm so in awe of your closet   I hope your interior decorating project is moving forward. I'm hoping to update the designer furniture thread soon, am waiting for some more items I bought but everything is moving slower now and I guess some of the items are literally being carved by carpenters as we customers are quite impatiently waiting for them.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Half the week in a thrifted Tods bag, the other half in a Coach Ergo Shopper...blame @Lake Effect . ...and today in my Coach Saddle in BT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224192


Blame accepted


----------



## BeachBagGal

CluelessPurseOwner said:


> New sustainable cork purse my husband snagged from a Kickstarter campaign.
> View attachment 5223998


Nice! Cork bags are great! Mine is less fancy than yours, but I have one I use daily.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Marc Jacobs Tag Tote 27 in brook blue.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful way to travel!


Thank you @Sunshine mama, you are always so kind


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Custom, hand stitched, Buffalo Dalmatian leather bag by Duret in Paris. (My most finely crafted bag) I wore it all this week with Dior and some chanel RTW. With the last dress, the action pic is with an H mini Della cavalleria, but I ended up taking the Duret out instead and wearing white birkenstock sneakers with almost everything
> View attachment 5223791
> View attachment 5223793
> View attachment 5223794
> View attachment 5223813
> View attachment 5223807
> 
> View attachment 5223824
> View attachment 5223823
> View attachment 5223822
> View attachment 5223821


You look stunning and your new bag is gorgeous!


----------



## cecchetti

Miu Miu limited edition brown croc small bag
Caramel challenge


----------



## Sunshine mama

I get to wear my pink bags for breast cancer awareness in October!


----------



## amberquamme

First day out carrying her. I love it!! Impressed with the way it carries, how much I can fit and of course the quality


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I get to wear my pink bags for breast cancer awareness in October!
> View attachment 5224848



Beautiful bag, and pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful bag, and pic!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> First day out carrying her. I love it!! Impressed with the way it carries, how much I can fit and of course the quality


I really love this pink with the animal print!


----------



## missconvy

Frye today


----------



## JenJBS

Heading to the grocery store with my Fount bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mulberry Bayswater for work today. Love this one as it was their 50th anniversary edition and I was given it by my family for my 50th birthday!


----------



## 880

Tonimichelle said:


> Mulberry Bayswater for work today. Love this one as it was their 50th anniversary edition and I was given it by my family for my 50th birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225049


This is the perfect gift and I love the gorgeous smooshy leather and rich color!


----------



## grismouette

My mini Constance today


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> I get to wear my pink bags for breast cancer awareness in October!
> View attachment 5224848


I hope you don’t have personal experience xxxxxxx


----------



## Dmurphy1

missconvy said:


> Frye today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225021


A beauty !! I'm very into Frye bags lately  !!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today was the first time I carried my Massaccesi Phoebe in copper diamond leather and gold hardware.  In my mind, this is the perfect autumn neutral, and I love it.


----------



## vuittongirl82

Carrying my 21A Chanel Vanity Bag today


----------



## cecchetti

Ted Baker winter white Epi style leather bag with orange trim -not using crossbody chain..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Small Sofia


----------



## Sunshine mama

cecchetti said:


> I hope you don’t have personal experience xxxxxxx


My aunt is a survivor of 12 years!


----------



## TotinScience

The closest thing to a chocolate bar that is not a chocolate bar . Bahia by Stephanie Cesaire.


----------



## houseof999

Just _s_witched from this utility Rogue with skeleton bear 


To 


A close up of my new witch


----------



## RuedeNesle

I was having RED withdrawal so I loaded this bag for a quick walk to Trader Joe's this morning. 2018 Nordstrom Rack purchase.  Back in blue tomorrow.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I was having RED withdrawal so I loaded this bag for a quick walk to Trader Joe's this morning. 2018 Nordstrom Rack purchase.  Back in blue tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5225739




Who is this beauty please?


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Who is this beauty please?


Hi House!  
 Thanks! It's a brand sold at Nordstrom Rack -14th & Union. It's a cute faux leather bag that unfortunately doesn't fit all my necessities. I had my sunglasses, water bottle, and packable backpack in my jacket pockets.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just _s_witched from this utility Rogue with skeleton bear
> View attachment 5225715
> 
> To
> View attachment 5225747
> 
> A close up of my new witch
> View attachment 5225749


Wow! I dreamed about this Brahmin last night!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Wow! I dreamed about this Brahmin last night!


Don't you have it? I thought you did..


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi House!
> Thanks! It's a brand sold at Nordstrom Rack -14th & Union. It's a cute faux leather bag that unfortunately doesn't fit all my necessities. I had my sunglasses, water bottle, and packable backpack in my jacket pockets.



Thanks! Does it have an outside pocket on the other side?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Small Sofia
> View attachment 5225640


Such a great Ferragamo! 




houseof999 said:


> Just _s_witched from this utility Rogue with skeleton bear
> View attachment 5225715
> 
> To
> View attachment 5225747
> 
> A close up of my new witch
> View attachment 5225749



Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5225841


Love this!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Thanks! Does it have an outside pocket on the other side?


Yes it does. It's big enough for a phone or coin pouch, with a hidden magnetic snap closure, that will stay closed with either a phone or pouch inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was having RED withdrawal so I loaded this bag for a quick walk to Trader Joe's this morning. 2018 Nordstrom Rack purchase.  Back in blue tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5225739


It's gorgeous, especially with the red TJ cart.
Now you just have to carry both your red bag and the TJ cart with you wherever you go!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous, especially with the red TJ cart.
> Now you just have to carry both your red bag and the TJ cart with you wherever you go!


Thanks SM!  
 Those wheels really do lock when you go too far. I....saw that happen to someone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> Those wheels really do lock when you go too far. I....saw that happen to someone.


If the red on the screen is the same irl, it's a perfect red!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> If the red on the screen is the same irl, it's a perfect red!!!


It really is! Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Don't you have it? I thought you did..


I do! I dreamed that it was in the car and someone had forgotten to lock the doors!


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga mini pompon


----------



## lill_canele

Prada~


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Mulberry.
> View attachment 5226396


Such dreamy leather!


----------



## southernbelle82

I’ve had a love/hate relationship with this bag. The FRYE Melissa satchel in cognac.


----------



## Sunshine mama

It seems like I'm wearing a pink bag every other day. Lighting makes such a big difference.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you so much!


Sunshine mama said:


> Such dreamy leather!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Using this slouchy puddle of leather the last few days…never realized I loved Bolides before I even knew about them! Innue I bought over 5 years ago…


----------



## whateve

southernbelle82 said:


> I’ve had a love/hate relationship with this bag. The FRYE Melissa satchel in cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226549


What do you hate about it? The weight? It looks beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

houseof999 said:


> Just _s_witched from this utility Rogue with skeleton bear
> View attachment 5225715
> 
> To
> View attachment 5225747
> 
> A close up of my new witch
> View attachment 5225749


How are you liking Brahmin?


----------



## BeachBagGal

I don’t carry much MK these days, but still love this bag. Nice, soft black pebbled leather.  ❤


----------



## RuedeNesle

BowieFan1971 said:


> Using this slouchy puddle of leather the last few days…never realized I loved Bolides before I even knew about them! Innue I bought over 5 years ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226667


 Beautiful! I love the shape and the big outside slip pocket!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MCM Liz Shopper


----------



## Debbie65

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Lee Radziwill double bag in navy blue. Never in my life would I ever imagine myself buying these three colors on one bag, but it just WORKS.




Beautiful bag!  I just purchased the same one myself, the navy with yellow!  I purchased the largest size.  It's just Beautiful!   Love the color combo.  This Lee Radziwill line is just gorgeous.   The colors make the bag!  I bought 4 others as well.  Yikes! Lol.


----------



## Yuki85

After using the tote bag from MJ I decided to switch to this one


----------



## americandreaming

Burgundy Basic


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

BowieFan1971 said:


> Using this slouchy puddle of leather the last few days…never realized I loved Bolides before I even knew about them! Innue I bought over 5 years ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226667


What a beautiful room!!
The bag is beautiful as well!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5215331


I love the purple with the orange!


----------



## Shelby33

EmmJay said:


> Etoupe Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215778


What a great picture! You're gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I love the purple with the orange!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A vintage vanity bag today.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Frye again today !


----------



## Molly0

I can’t seem to get out of this Calvin Klein nylon.  It just too convenient!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Washington Square Park, SF. I was trying to get a picture of my bag with the Transamerica Pyramid and Salesforce Tower between the strap. This is the best I could do after 5 or 6 attempts. Every time I took a picture someone else was looking at me.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Washington Square Park, SF. I was trying to get a picture of my bag with the Transamerica Pyramid and Salesforce Tower between the strap. This is the best I could do after 5 or 6 attempts. Every time I took a picture someone else was looking at me.
> 
> View attachment 5227621


Great shot!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Monda.

Ok, Ok...  Just bored on set


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Washington Square Park, SF. I was trying to get a picture of my bag with the Transamerica Pyramid and Salesforce Tower between the strap. This is the best I could do after 5 or 6 attempts. Every time I took a picture someone else was looking at me.
> 
> View attachment 5227621



Giving you an “A” for your effort and bag . Pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Washington Square Park, SF. I was trying to get a picture of my bag with the Transamerica Pyramid and Salesforce Tower between the strap. This is the best I could do after 5 or 6 attempts. Every time I took a picture someone else was looking at me.
> 
> View attachment 5227621


Your post made me imagine what you were doing and made me smile!!
This is a beautiful RED bag in a beautiful picture Rue!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5227831


And the gargoyles protecting the purple beauty!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> And the gargoyles protecting the purple beauty!!



Gotta make sure my cousins don't sneak off with it!   Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Great shot!


Thanks! Molly! 


Iamminda said:


> Giving you an “A” for your effort and bag . Pretty


Thanks Minda! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Your post made me imagine what you were doing and made me smile!!
> This is a beautiful RED bag in a beautiful picture Rue!!!



Thanks SM! 
 As people walked around the park I'm sure someone wanted to ask me what I was doing! I was sitting near a bus stop and I didn't turn around to see if anyone at the bus stop was looking.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## mariliz11

Vintage LV petit Noe


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5227831


I'm SO in love with this bag...

Today it was tipping down this morning.
I wanted to take a nice bag but not to ruin it

So it was fake Chloe
Sooner or later I'll get sick of this but it may be be usefulin English winter ..

Next year I'll try to shop my bags but this year my collection has been grown and I haven't been able to let go...


----------



## southernbelle82

whateve said:


> What do you hate about it? The weight? It looks beautiful!


Hey! It’s more love for sure than hate. In fact, I’ll go as far to say that I’m the problem and not the bag. I’m super picky and it’s only gotten worse with time. I love that the two handles can thrown on my shoulder if need be but I usually carry it as a satchel. I love the long strap for long shoulder or crossbody. I love the distressed looked of Frye’s leather and how easy it is to keep. I could see where some might find the bag heavy, but that’s part of carrying a full leather bag I would think. Are you thinking about getting this bag?


----------



## southernbelle82

Yuki85 said:


> After using the tote bag from MJ I decided to switch to this one


That’s a good looking Flo!!!!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Passerine123

Having a little staycation here in Switzerland and today has been a daytrip to Lugano, a beautiful lakeside city on the Swiss/Italian border. Joining me is my Gucci Tian Boston bag -- it was a 2016 Valentine's Day present from my husband that we bought at Gucci's Avenue Montaigne store in Paris. The bag is still in great shape and is super practical, it holds a lot without looking like a really large bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5228156


  One of my favorite bags!


----------



## JenJBS

cecchetti said:


> I'm SO in love with this bag...
> 
> Today it was tipping down this morning.
> I wanted to take a nice bag but not to ruin it
> 
> So it was fake Chloe
> Sooner or later I'll get sick of this but it may be be usefulin English winter ..
> 
> Next year I'll try to shop my bags but this year my collection has been grown and I haven't been able to let go...



Thank you!


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> Balenciaga mini pompon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226136





Passerine123 said:


> Having a little staycation here in Switzerland and today has been a daytrip to Lugano, a beautiful lakeside city on the Swiss/Italian border. Joining me is my Gucci Tian Boston bag -- it was a 2016 Valentine's Day present from my husband that we bought at Gucci's Avenue Montaigne store in Paris. The bag is still in great shape and is super practical, it holds a lot without looking like a really large bag.
> 
> View attachment 5228158



What a lovely husband you have!xxx


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> One of my favorite bags!


I had not been using it, but now I want to use it everyday!


----------



## Yuki85

southernbelle82 said:


> That’s a good looking Flo!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5228156



Pretty bag and lovely sitting room


----------



## WineLover

This small MK bag to run errands today


----------



## Iamminda

One of my favorite forever bags yesterday .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> One of my favorite forever bags yesterday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228473



This bag...


----------



## whateve

southernbelle82 said:


> Hey! It’s more love for sure than hate. In fact, I’ll go as far to say that I’m the problem and not the bag. I’m super picky and it’s only gotten worse with time. I love that the two handles can thrown on my shoulder if need be but I usually carry it as a satchel. I love the long strap for long shoulder or crossbody. I love the distressed looked of Frye’s leather and how easy it is to keep. I could see where some might find the bag heavy, but that’s part of carrying a full leather bag I would think. Are you thinking about getting this bag?


I'm trying to not get any new bags! I keep seeing these beautiful leather Frye bags posted and I get tempted.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach with kate spade teacup charm.


----------



## mariliz11

Lady Dior Soft tote - almost 10 years old now!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This bag...



Thank you Jen


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Molly0 said:


> I can’t seem to get out of this Calvin Klein nylon.  It just too convenient!
> 
> View attachment 5227524



I really like this.  I bet it's light.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach with kate spade teacup charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228496


 Beautiful! For some reason looking at your bag made me want to go in my closet and play with my red bags.


----------



## cecchetti

Iamminda said:


> One of my favorite forever bags yesterday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228473


I can see why!


----------



## Molly0

Claudia Herzog said:


> I really like this.  I bet it's light.


It is! & the organization is the best.


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> If I hadn’t Just bought both a Prussia Blue ostrich bag and a real crocodile navy blue Copy of H Birkin, I’d be after this bag, it’s literally to die for, the more I look , the more I want it, when my bills are paid I might even try to track one down….but have done next years wishlist and don’t want to go above 20 bags only because I have severe CFIDS and fibromyalgia and am often bedridden so don’t go out enough to justify more than 20 and I can’t bear to sell, gift, or part with any of my bags…cannot afford HG, spend too much on cats…now up to 14, 3 on next year wish list, 2 inexpensive possibles this year leaves space for……..1!
> 
> But I can’t stop going back to this picture.
> 
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery….❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> One of my favorite forever bags yesterday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228473




This is one of my favorite from your collection!!


----------



## cecchetti

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5227831



I’ve added this bag to my wishlist, it’s beautiful xxxx


----------



## Sunshine mama

WineLover said:


> This small MK bag to run errands today


This is such a pretty  color and a uniquely shaped bag! The leather looks divine too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach with kate spade teacup charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228496


Love the color of this bag and your teacup charm is everything!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> One of my favorite forever bags yesterday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228473


Oh the gold touch on the front is very classy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2nd day in a row wearing this little cutie.  It's sooo lightweight!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> 2nd day in a row wearing this little cutie.  It's sooo lightweight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229243



So cute!!!


----------



## WineLover

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty  color and a uniquely shaped bag! The leather looks divine too!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color of this bag and your teacup charm is everything!!!


Thank you! This is one of those bags that looks good with a lot of my charms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .  I love this one and would never part with it. 




Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the gold touch on the front is very classy!!!





houseof999 said:


> This is one of my favorite from your collection!!





cecchetti said:


> I can see why!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> 2nd day in a row wearing this little cutie.  It's sooo lightweight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229243



Adorable . I may need one someday


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5229505



Such a cute picture .  Love the purple hat on the kitty.


----------



## cecchetti

Friday 1am in uk
The more bags I collect the harder it is to decide which to carry!
Once my crocodile Birkin copy arrives it will be that, unless it's tipping down with rain!xx


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute picture .  Love the purple hat on the kitty.


 
Thank you!     That purple hat is totally why I bought it.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5229505


I am just loving your pics these days!


----------



## whateve

I forgot to take a new picture but this is what I'm carrying today.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5229568
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a new picture but this is what I'm carrying today.



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I am just loving your pics these days!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Such a gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5229568
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a new picture but this is what I'm carrying today.


Love this color and the charm!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color and the charm!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## cecchetti

Don’t worry, I won’t copy it exactly, same model, same colour, but SO different leather!

Will add pop of colour to my winter coat but still want to get next kitten first….


----------



## cecchetti

whateve said:


> View attachment 5229568
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a new picture but this is what I'm carrying today.



Wow, what a great colour!
Lovely bag!xxx


----------



## cecchetti

Weather forecast today this morning looks very cold on ipad-first day of winter coat!

Have not slept tonight because of migraine but out Friday morning, so have plenty of time to test handbags..no rain due so all bags ok…by the time I get to 20 I’ll be up all night packing my bag!


----------



## whateve

cecchetti said:


> Wow, what a great colour!
> Lovely bag!xxx


thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

Happy Friday with my puffer loulou


----------



## Molly0

mariliz11 said:


> Happy Friday with my puffer loulou
> View attachment 5229785


Love your sweater too!


----------



## Molly0

“ Me and Calvin” still hanging out.


(with a couple of crazy twilies!)


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and lovely sitting room


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2006


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> RM 2006
> View attachment 5229902


I love the mystical ambience!


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Thank you! This is one of those bags that looks good with a lot of my charms.


Love it, too...the color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Around town with this caramel cutie.


----------



## cecchetti

Sunshine mama said:


> Around town with this caramel cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229922



Love hatbox bags!

Today I saw the girl who gifted it so used my fake Chloe but warned her of the imminent arrival of the copy Birkin-I don’t think she’d heard of H…

Tomorrow I’m seeing a friend nearer my own age so I’ve packed my lovely navy blue crocodile Jimmy Choo-it may not look beautiful now but to me will Always be beautiful 

I Think next year I May start shopping my bag collection for gifts as I use the same bags all of the time…but for 2021 it’s been a tough year, and I can’t part with any of my babies…

Once the copy Birkin arrives that will be my go to bag!


----------



## Cams

Pochette Métis


----------



## cecchetti

Cams said:


> Pochette Métis


Very elegant!xx


----------



## Cams

cecchetti said:


> Very elegant!xx


Thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I love the mystical ambience!


Oh haha my son was cutting wood!


----------



## skyqueen

Cams said:


> Pochette Métis


Perfect with your shoes!


----------



## Narnanz

Feeling cute today.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## cecchetti

Narnanz said:


> Feeling cute today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230311



Bag very nice, hot chocolate Scrummy!xxxx


----------



## Jereni

Got so behind on this thread!



Debbie65 said:


> Beautiful bag!  I just purchased the same one myself, the navy with yellow!  I purchased the largest size.  It's just Beautiful!   Love the color combo.  This Lee Radziwill line is just gorgeous.   The colors make the bag!  I bought 4 others as well.  Yikes! Lol.



Yay, excited to see more love for the LR double bags! I think they are great. I have gravitated towards preferring the smallest size but I do love them.



JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5227831



OMG the gargoyles! I don’t suppose you got these anywhere recently did you? They are beyond adorable and I want to get one!



RuedeNesle said:


> As people walked around the park I'm sure someone wanted to ask me what I was doing! I was sitting near a bus stop and I didn't turn around to see if anyone at the bus stop was looking.



I hear you, I always feel very weird taking pics of my bag when outside and in public. I’d love to get great outdoor shots to share on this forum but I always feel self conscious lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> I hear you, I always feel very weird taking pics of my bag when outside and in public. I’d love to get great outdoor shots to share on this forum but I always feel self conscious lol.


 It takes getting used to and I'm not completely comfortable in all situations. I sometimes treat it like when I'm walking and I trip on air, I know someone saw me but I don't look around to find out.  I just take the picture and try not to look around. It was harder in the park because people were doing their morning walk around the park. Start with food in the picture. People expect you to take food pictures. I used to stage my drink or food close to the bag so it looked more like a food photo op. (You can crop out the food when you edit the picture.)  But I'm always hoping someone will ask me if I'm taking a picture for the Purse Forum. I would love to have a conversation with a fellow TPFer!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> OMG the gargoyles! I don’t suppose you got these anywhere recently did you? They are beyond adorable and I want to get one!



Thank you!    Got them a few years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Swinger20 today.


----------



## mariliz11

RuedeNesle said:


> It takes getting used to and I'm not completely comfortable in all situations. I sometimes treat it like when I'm walking and I trip on air, I know someone saw me but I don't look around to find out.  I just take the picture and try not to look around. It was harder in the park because people were doing their morning walk around the park. Start with food in the picture. People expect you to take food pictures. I used to stage my drink or food close to the bag so it looked more like a food photo op. (You can crop out the food when you edit the picture.)  But I'm always hoping someone will ask me if I'm taking a picture for the Purse Forum. I would love to have a conversation with a fellow TPFer!


So true haha! Food pictures always make it less weird


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sophie Hulme


----------



## RuedeNesle

mariliz11 said:


> So true haha! Food pictures always make it less weird


I also used to use my grandchildren as props. I would put my bag in front of, or near them on the table and tell them I'm taking their picture. I'd either focus on the bag or crop them out.  My oldest granddaughter went through my pictures on my phone one day and saw pictures of them with their head and most of their body cropped and just my bag remaining.  She told her brother and sister, now when I take a picture of them they move my bag off the table.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Rough Roses Sabrina Satchel


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

cecchetti said:


> Love hatbox bags!
> 
> Today I saw the girl who gifted it so used my fake Chloe but warned her of the imminent arrival of the copy Birkin-I don’t think she’d heard of H…
> 
> Tomorrow I’m seeing a friend nearer my own age so I’ve packed my lovely navy blue crocodile Jimmy Choo-it may not look beautiful now but to me will Always be beautiful
> 
> I Think next year I May start shopping my bag collection for gifts as I use the same bags all of the time…but for 2021 it’s been a tough year, and I can’t part with any of my babies…
> 
> Once the copy Birkin arrives that will be my go to bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229934
> View attachment 5229935


Don't want to rain on anyone's bag parade but "copy Birkin" and "fake Chloé"?! Am I missing something here?


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Rough Roses Sabrina Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231017


This leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## whateve

Dooney & Bourke


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> This leather looks so smooshy!



It is! It's not super thick or heavy but it still feels strong and def smooshy.


----------



## VSUVUS

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo, the perfect airport bag


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231112



Out of curiosity, who makes the fish bag charm?


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Dooney & Bourke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231112


Vintage Dooney!


----------



## jayohwhy

Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, who makes the fish bag charm?



I think it’s by coach. This link (not my auction) is selling one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/184859381417


----------



## americandreaming

Yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tonight


----------



## misskittee

This cutie for work this week! Have been neglecting her lately so trying to get more use.


----------



## muchstuff

misskittee said:


> This cutie for work this week! Have been neglecting her lately so trying to get more use.
> View attachment 5231555


I've recently acquired this style and I have to say I love it!


----------



## whateve

jayohwhy said:


> I think it’s by coach. This link (not my auction) is selling one. https://www.ebay.com/itm/184859381417





Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, who makes the fish bag charm?


Yes, it's Coach. It came in two varieties - the keychain shown in that auction and the one with the clip like I have. I used to have the keychain but I prefer the clip.  There were a few years when Coach made the best leather charms and they weren't very expensive. I believe that one may have retailed around $58.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Vintage Dooney!


It's the only one I've kept. I love the baby Speedy look of it.


----------



## misskittee

muchstuff said:


> I've recently acquired this style and I have to say I love it!


Yes! It's such a good one.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## dangerouscurves

Yesterday (and Today I think) I chose to carry my Alma Bb Vernis.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Yesterday (and Today I think) I chose to carry my Alma Bb Vernis.
> View attachment 5232042


Not only your lovely bag is a showstopper!


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci small Dionysus at the doctor’s appointment


----------



## southernbelle82

whateve said:


> I'm trying to not get any new bags! I keep seeing these beautiful leather Frye bags posted and I get tempted.


 I know, it happens to the best of us. I went on a crazy bag bender at the beginning of the pandemic but have since settled down. I think I’m going to be happy with my Frye Melissa for a while though. If you need any enabling for this bag, I’m happy help oblige.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5232138


This stunner always stops me in my tracks!


----------



## Molly0

If I thought of my bags as friends, this old girl would for sure be my bestie for life.


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs .  In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs .  In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232333


Haha I know exactly what you mean!  I’ve been hanging out with a Calvin Klein nylon crossbody a lot lately too.


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> This stunner always stops me in my tracks!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Cassie. ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Haha I know exactly what you mean!  I’ve been hanging out with a Calvin Klein nylon crossbody a lot lately too.



It was seeing your pretty CK that inspired me to pull out my LS.  It’s nice to use an effortless bag especially in bad weather


----------



## Christofle

My birdies


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My Coach Cassie. ❤
> View attachment 5232384



So cute with spidey there — love this bag


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> It was seeing your pretty CK that inspired me to pull out my LS.  It’s nice to use an effortless bag especially in bad weather


  I’m flattered!


----------



## Narnanz

First time using the Mulberry....My God she's heavy!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs .  In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232333


My bag and I enjoyed the rain too. Except we enjoyed from the comfort of my living room.  I'm so happy we finally got rain!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> First time using the Mulberry....My God she's heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232395


I'm sorry she's so heavy. Will that stop you from carrying her? I have a Lancel bag I LOVE but my arm hurts just pulling her out the closet. Every now and then I tell myself "she's not heavy, I can handle her", but as soon as I load her up, I know she's not leaving the apartment.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm sorry she's so heavy. Will that stop you from carrying her? I have a Lancel bag I LOVE but my arm hurts just pulling her out the closet. Every now and then I tell myself "she's not heavy, I can handle her", but as soon as I load her up, I know she's not leaving the apartment.


no..wont stop me at all.....shes a great work bag as I can carry everything , including lunch. I wanted something large enough that I didnt have to carry two bags , one being a bulking lunch bag.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> First time using the Mulberry....My God she's heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232395


But she’s so beautiful!


----------



## BagLadyT

WOC


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christofle said:


> My birdies
> 
> View attachment 5232388



Love those colors, especially the purple one!!! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> So cute with spidey there — love this bag


Thanks! I love this bag too! I needed a little more space and she fit the bill perfectly this weekend!


----------



## VSUVUS

southernbelle82 said:


> I know, it happens to the best of us. I went on a crazy bag bender at the beginning of the pandemic but have since settled down. I think I’m going to be happy with my Frye Melissa for a while though. If you need any enabling for this bag, I’m happy help oblige.


----------



## amberquamme

AllSaints Nadaline quilted leather tote with a bag charm I found at a local boutique I'm unfamiliar with this brand outside of this bag but the leather is so soft and smooshy for a great price!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> My birdies
> 
> View attachment 5232388



They are fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

My pretty - smooshy - purple tote by Stand Studio.       Did I mention smooshy?!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying Ms.Clapton today!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My pretty - smooshy - purple tote by Stand Studio.       Did I mention smooshy?!
> 
> View attachment 5232608



The pillowy purple leather is divine!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The pillowy purple leather is divine!



Thank you!     It really is...


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs . In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232333





RuedeNesle said:


> My bag and I enjoyed the rain too. Except we enjoyed from the comfort of my living room.  I'm so happy we finally got rain!


We got your rain last night and all of today! It was exciting! It's the first time I've worn a raincoat in 2 years. I was so excited I forgot to take a picture of my bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> If I thought of my bags as friends, this old girl would for sure be my bestie for life.
> View attachment 5232249


It's definitely a stunner!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs .  In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232333


I have a nylon Prada crossbody bag I used alot the first year or so of the pamdemic and it was so effortless and practical.  Your bag is cuter, though.


----------



## VSUVUS

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday it was raining cats and dogs . In a way, it was kind of “freeing” to use a non-designer bag — the handbag lover in me still wanted to snap a pic though
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232333



100% can relate to this! I live in the PNW so it's nothing but rain from now til Summer pretty much which means bye bye nice bags 

Lately I've just been carrying SLGs in my raincoat pockets...


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> It's definitely a stunner!


Thank you!   She has been on trips with me, she has been through chemo with me, and she has silenced more than one annoying sales person without uttering a word!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I have a nylon Prada crossbody bag I used alot the first year or so of the pamdemic and it was so effortless and practical.  Your bag is cuter, though.



Thanks DM .  I remember your cute Prada crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!   She has been on trips with me, she has been through chemo with me, and *she has silenced more than one annoying sales person without uttering a word!*


That's awesome about silencing an annoying sales person!!! Bet it was satisfying. 
On a more serious note,  it must have been tough going through chemo.  Sending you hugs


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Narnanz said:


> First time using the Mulberry....My God she's heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232395


Apparently the updated version is much lighter, weight was a common issue with this model. It's so lovely though!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> That's awesome about silencing an annoying sales person!!! Bet it was satisfying.
> On a more serious note,  it must have been tough going through chemo.  Sending you hugs


Thank you Darlin’.  
it was worth it cuz I’m still here!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Narnanz said:


> First time using the Mulberry....My God she's heavy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232395


Gorgeous bays, mine’s heavy too but I wear her on my shoulder for any distances, it helps a lot!


----------



## Tonimichelle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Apparently the updated version is much lighter, weight was a common issue with this model. It's so lovely though!


I’m not sure about some of the later ones, but the legacy NVT heritage style weighs almost 1.3kg so roughly the same I think.


----------



## cyndymariela

Louis Vuitton multiple accessories pochette… starting to realize it’s not a good every day bag. It’s too bulky and too many compartments for every day. But perfect for a busy day out and about


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> View attachment 5225841


The color!! Dreams!


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> The color!! Dreams!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

poizenisxkandee said:


> Rough Roses Sabrina Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231017


looks like very nice leather...I'm not really familiar with these bags


----------



## mrs moulds

cyndymariela said:


> Louis Vuitton multiple accessories pochette… starting to realize it’s not a good every day bag. It’s too bulky and too many compartments for every day. But perfect for a busy day out and about


Wow! I almost purchased this bag. I thought it was adorable  , but, I felt that it would be too bulky. Still, it’s cute as heck❤️


----------



## Narnanz

Still in the Mullberry


----------



## poizenisxkandee

sdkitty said:


> looks like very nice leather...I'm not really familiar with these bags



The bag is newish to me, bought on PM a few months ago. I remember it was a brand that was somewhat popular when I first joined tPF in the late 00s/early 2010s so it stuck out to me when I was looking on the secondhand market for a bag to replace a Botkier I had retired and could not find the discontinued style secondhand.  The brand Rough Roses was founded by a former Linea Pelle exec, which LP was also popular then.  The leather on this bag is super soft and smooshy but not super thick so it's not heavy, but still feels substantial/not delicate. I really like the rose shaped details on the hardware!


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying Ms.Clapton today!
> View attachment 5232620



So pretty! Love the bear.


----------



## Joule

Living in my Hermès Christine lately. Probably the most comfortable bag I own. I apologize for the awful photo, but I'm about to flop down next to this bag and - - *_zzzzzzz*_


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this little lovely for a trip to the library this evening. Perfect size to hold keys, diver's license, and library card!


----------



## Galgali

Joule said:


> Living in my Hermès Christine lately. Probably the most comfortable bag I own. I apologize for the awful photo, but I'm about to flop down next to this bag and - - *_zzzzzzz*_
> View attachment 5233407


Looks lovely! I was tempted to buy a pre-owned a while back, but could not understand what type of closure this bag has. Is the metal accent for decoration only? Good to know it’s comfortable to use, in case one appears on my radar again


----------



## Joule

Galgali said:


> Looks lovely! I was tempted to buy a pre-owned a while back, but could not understand what type of closure this bag has. Is the metal accent for decoration only? Good to know it’s comfortable to use, in case one appears on my radar again


Thank you! The metal is a simple palladium weight that holds the flap closed. I love this bag; it could probably withstand a nuclear blast without suffering damage.


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying this one again. Love the vibrant red color, the beautiful gold chain, and the smell of the leather is heavenly. 
I will carrying this bag a lot this fall/winter to give my casual outfits a pop of color ❤️


----------



## Molly0

Joule said:


> Living in my Hermès Christine lately. Probably the most comfortable bag I own. I apologize for the awful photo, but I'm about to flop down next to this bag and - - *_zzzzzzz*_
> View attachment 5233407


Is this named for the Hermes perfumer Christine Nagel?


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> Thank you! The metal is a simple palladium weight that holds the flap closed. I love this bag; it could probably withstand a nuclear blast without suffering damage.


Sounds incredible!



mrs moulds said:


> Carrying this one again. Love the vibrant red color, the beautiful gold chain, and the smell of the leather is heavenly.
> I will carrying this bag a lot this fall/winter to give my casual outfits a pop of color ❤


Gorgeous color!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5229568
> 
> 
> I forgot to take a new picture but this is what I'm carrying today.


Ooh the colour!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried this little lovely for a trip to the library this evening. Perfect size to hold keys, diver's license, and library card!
> 
> View attachment 5233482



So cute Jen .  Is it a wristlet or a tiny crossbody?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So cute Jen .  Is it a wristlet or a tiny crossbody?



Thank you!    Tiny crossbody.


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> I can’t seem to get out of this Calvin Klein nylon.  It just too convenient!
> 
> View attachment 5227524



I want one! I went on the CK website and Macy’s to look for it. Did you purchase this recently?


----------



## BagLadyT

makeupbyomar said:


> Monda.
> 
> Ok, Ok...  Just bored on set
> 
> View attachment 5227816



Have you worked on anymore Hallmark movies recently??


----------



## whateve

mrs moulds said:


> Carrying this one again. Love the vibrant red color, the beautiful gold chain, and the smell of the leather is heavenly.
> I will carrying this bag a lot this fall/winter to give my casual outfits a pop of color ❤


That is so pretty! I love the color and the style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

mrs moulds said:


> Carrying this one again. Love the vibrant red color, the beautiful gold chain, and the smell of the leather is heavenly.
> I will carrying this bag a lot this fall/winter to give my casual outfits a pop of color ❤


 I love the color and the style! This bag will definitely give your casual outfits a burst of beauty!


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Joule

Molly0 said:


> Is this named for the Hermes perfumer Christine Nagel?


I am ashamed that I can't tell you. I do know that a number of the bags are named after family members, but other than the most famous namesakes, that's the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## Passerine123

Passerine123 said:


> Having a little staycation here in Switzerland and today has been a daytrip to Lugano, a beautiful lakeside city on the Swiss/Italian border. Joining me is my Gucci Tian Boston bag -- it was a 2016 Valentine's Day present from my husband that we bought at Gucci's Avenue Montaigne store in Paris. The bag is still in great shape and is super practical, it holds a lot without looking like a really large bag.
> 
> View attachment 5228158



Hi Everybody, thanks for all those positive reactions! I will confess that I had hoped to finally be included in a PB purse forum roundup, but alas, I guess it was not to be


----------



## missconvy

Been using this Marc Jacobs tote a lot lately


----------



## Molly0

BagLadyT said:


> I want one! I went on the CK website and Macy’s to look for it. Did you purchase this recently?


Amazon.ca has them for $100.00 CAD.  The Bay (here in Canada) had them too but they are sold out now.


----------



## Molly0

Back to Ck again for another rainy day. Brrr they are saying snow next week!


----------



## Yuki85

missconvy said:


> View attachment 5233821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using this Marc Jacobs tote a lot lately



We are bag twins again…


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie to brighten my day.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 06ish


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie to brighten my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233919


Looking at it brightened my day too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Looking at it brightened my day too!


Thank you and I'm glad I could brighten your day!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 06ish
> View attachment 5233975


What a gorgeous gorgeous green bag!!


----------



## VintageAndVino

Out running errands with this new-to-me vintage girl.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie to brighten my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233919


That is one cute & happy camper!


----------



## maggiesze1

Of course, I have to use her the next day!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Not only your lovely bag is a showstopper!


Awwww! Thank you, Schatz!


----------



## hers4eva

this is darling   



maggiesze1 said:


> Of course, I have to use her the next day!
> View attachment 5234171


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous gorgeous green bag!!


Thanks! I love green!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thank you Darlin’.
> it was worth it cuz I’m still here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My pretty - smooshy - purple tote by Stand Studio.       Did I mention smooshy?!
> 
> View attachment 5232608


So pretty!
Have you tried sleeping with it yet?
It looks comfier than my pillow!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie to brighten my day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233919



YOUR PHOTOS ARE ALWAYS SO GOOD WHYYYYYYY

ok phew got that out of my system. someday I dream of taking photos like Sunshine mama.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!
> Have you tried sleeping with it yet?
> It looks comfier than my pillow!



Thank you, Sunshine!     Not yet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> YOUR PHOTOS ARE ALWAYS SO GOOD WHYYYYYYY
> 
> ok phew got that out of my system. someday I dream of taking photos like Sunshine mama.


Thank  you so much Jereni! That is such a nice compliment!


----------



## Joule

Jereni said:


> YOUR PHOTOS ARE ALWAYS SO GOOD WHYYYYYYY
> 
> ok phew got that out of my system. someday I dream of taking photos like Sunshine mama.


Don't we all! I want her to photograph me so I'll look marvelous.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Prada tessuto tote, light as a feather.


----------



## whateve

This is the bag I carried yesterday. It's a vintage Coach with a recent Coach charm.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5235012
> 
> 
> This is the bag I carried yesterday. It's a vintage Coach with a recent Coach charm.


I really love this little bucket!  Style code?  I may need to do a search!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Prada tessuto tote, light as a feather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235006


I love the bag and your picture with the pumpkin centered between your handles. And the store is so cute!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> Prada tessuto tote, light as a feather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235006


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag and your picture with the pumpkin centered between your handles. And the store is so cute!


Thank you !! We own an olive oil and balsamic store in NE Pennsylvania and Fall is my favorite season for decorating  !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> Thank you !! We own an olive oil and balsamic store in NE Pennsylvania and Fall is my favorite season for decorating  !!


How exciting! I hope things are going well for you this year.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My newest bag - from Coach Basquiat collection. ❤️. Picture of front and back to appreciate the artwork on both sides.


----------



## Joule

Still in my Christine. Can't seem to move out of it. It's just so agreeable.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5235372


Pretty kitty! Lovely bag! Adore her green eyes with the green bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo satchel today.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I really love this little bucket!  Style code?  I may need to do a search!


Thank you! It's a Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring. The style number is 4219 but chances are you won't find one with a style number in the creed. Mine doesn't even have a number; a lot of Sheridans don't, and most of the others were made before they were using style numbers. Most colors are spectator with tan trim. Some styles came in solid black, red and taupe.


----------



## whateve

My Halloween pumpkin shaped bag - vintage Coach belted pouch with Juicy Couture charm.


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> View attachment 5235546
> 
> My Halloween pumpkin shaped bag - vintage Coach belted pouch with Juicy Couture charm.


I love tbis.


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> I love tbis.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Pretty kitty! Lovely bag! Adore her green eyes with the green bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5235546
> 
> My Halloween pumpkin shaped bag - vintage Coach belted pouch with Juicy Couture charm.


Great colour!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's a Coach Sheridan Marietta drawstring. The style number is 4219 but chances are you won't find one with a style number in the creed. Mine doesn't even have a number; a lot of Sheridans don't, and most of the others were made before they were using style numbers. Most colors are spectator with tan trim. Some styles came in solid black, red and taupe.


Thanks for the info. Love it!!!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## kbell

Hi! Niki baby in storm


----------



## Yuki85

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5235984



Marco hit it out of the park with the Charlotte design.


----------



## Iamminda

Have a good weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236584


Perfect color for this weekend!  You have a good weekend too!


----------



## LucyMadrid

H Bk 3O blue klein and paladium hdw


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Perfect color for this weekend!  You have a good weekend too!



Thanks RN .  This is my only orangy-Halloween bag


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## jbags07

Carrying my new Celine this weekend, a bday gift from DH last month


----------



## Joule

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5237078
> 
> Carrying my new Celine this weekend, a bday gift from DH last month


I LOVE this bag! Contemplating getting a medium in taupe. I might even replace my Cabas Clasp with it. Is it as good as I think it is?


----------



## jbags07

Joule said:


> I LOVE this bag! Contemplating getting a medium in taupe. I might even replace my Cabas Clasp with it. Is it as good as I think it is?


Its fantastic. Get it. Mine is the small, which is perfect for me. I just love this bag, could not be happier with it. And the leather is fantastic - my SA said they use the same tannery in Tuscany that Hermes uses….i will be adding the taupe too…..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink Papillon BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236584


Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237196


(Wants to take a course thru Sunshine as to how to stage handbags to perfection)


Love this!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> (Wants to take a course thru Sunshine as to how to stage handbags to perfection)
> 
> 
> Love this!!!


You are very kind my friend!!!
Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Its fantastic. Get it. Mine is the small, which is perfect for me. I just love this bag, could not be happier with it. And the leather is fantastic - my SA said they use the same tannery in Tuscany that Hermes uses….i will be adding the taupe too…..





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 5237078
> 
> Carrying my new Celine this weekend, a bday gift from DH last month


Good to see you back! Is this grey? I love this style so much I have three of them.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> (Wants to take a course thru Sunshine as to how to stage handbags to perfection)
> 
> 
> Love this!!!


No kidding!     Not only is she “The Queen of Cute”. But also the “The Queen of Cute Photos”!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237196


It's a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> No kidding!   Not only is she “The Queen of Cute”. But also the “The Queen of Cute Photos”!



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Good to see you back! Is this grey? I love this style so much I have three of them.


Thank u! Its been a busy few months, missed tpf tho!  This is the black, in size small. Iwould love to add a gray …but, i  have a great medium Garda in gray so i don’t really need another gray…...the taupe tho….Omg u have 3 now?!  Seeing yours is what put it on my list lol.


----------



## TotinScience

A lovely Caraa studio bag 2 - the best errands baggie there is.


----------



## Joule

Black and gold Delvaux le Mutin today for Halloween. Because this bag is so beautiful it's scary.


----------



## americandreaming

last night


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini-Pouch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black for Halloween


----------



## misskittee

Keeping up with the black bag theme here


----------



## dignatius

New to me Balenciaga Metallic Edge Town


----------



## JenJBS

misskittee said:


> Keeping up with the black bag theme here
> 
> View attachment 5238301



Such a pretty Polene bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Please indulge me in one more picture this weekend .   (I swear I was not wearing floods  — I just pulled up my jeans to show my Halloween socks).


----------



## houseof999

Coach Spooky eye duffle of course!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Please indulge me in one more picture this weekend .   (I swear I was not wearing floods  — I just pulled up my jeans to show my Halloween socks).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238368


I love the bag, the heart chain, and the cute socks!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach Spooky eye duffle of course!
> View attachment 5238377


A perfect Halloween bag. I still regret not getting this one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Coach Spooky eye duffle of course!
> View attachment 5238377


Omg I was waiting to see this bag!! Love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Please indulge me in one more picture this weekend .   (I swear I was not wearing floods  — I just pulled up my jeans to show my Halloween socks).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238368



Cute Halloween socks!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I wear these socks just once a year 




JenJBS said:


> Cute Halloween socks!





RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag, the heart chain, and the cute socks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Please indulge me in one more picture this weekend . (I swear I was not wearing floods  — I just pulled up my jeans to show my Halloween socks).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238368


Beautiful bag and VERY appropriate socks! What I want to really know is, did your hubby take this picture? If he did, did he say anything?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies . I wear these socks just once a year


That's a great idea! I think I am going to start a new sock collection consisting of just one of each for all the holidays!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dignatius said:


> New to me Balenciaga Metallic Edge Town
> 
> View attachment 5238335


I think the edge outlining is really sharp!!!
When I taught my kiddos to draw,  I used to tell them that a good outlining was important to make the picture pop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Spooky eye duffle of course!
> View attachment 5238377


Totally  spooktacular!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and VERY appropriate socks! *What I want to really know is, did your hubby take this picture? If he did, did he say anything?????*


  Two great questions! I didn't think about someone else taking the picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks . This was a selfie. DH was in a receptive mood yesterday and I actually asked him to take a picture of me (in a Halloween shirt with some sequins) and my bag.  He said “Sure weirdo”.  But the ones he took didn’t turn out well and I didn’t want to ask him again.



Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag and VERY appropriate socks! What I want to really know is, did your hubby take this picture? If he did, did he say anything?????





RuedeNesle said:


> Two great questions! I didn't think about someone else taking the picture!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my Marc Jacobs mini denim traveler tote today


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton med Kiera hobo.


----------



## jbags07

Took my Gigolo Red Lauren to dinner….


----------



## Sunshine mama

My vintage Fendi again.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> My vintage Fendi again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239600


That COLOR


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> My vintage Fendi again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239600


You have the most beautiful Fendi’s!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> That COLOR





Molly0 said:


> You have the most beautiful Fendi’s!


Thank you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee bag.


----------



## themeanreds

Wearing my large Fendi peekaboo this week (a recent new-to-me purchase)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Please indulge me in one more picture this weekend .   (I swear I was not wearing floods  — I just pulled up my jeans to show my Halloween socks).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238368


Lovely bag and darling socks, sweet IM.


----------



## whateve

Brahmin


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5240345
> 
> Brahmin



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

whateve said:


> View attachment 5240345
> 
> Brahmin



Very pretty!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Absolutely stunning!





Claudia Herzog said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Galgali

Céline Envelope with chain


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag and darling socks, sweet IM.



Thanks dear DM .  Have a lovely week


----------



## houseof999

Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827



This picture is perfection.


----------



## IntheOcean

Galgali said:


> Céline Envelope with chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240755


Beautiful bag! 


houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


Stunning photo (and the bag, too )


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee bag.
> 
> View attachment 5240111


Love this purple and bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


Wow!!!
Wow!!!
Wow!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this purple and bag!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


You're an artist! What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You're an artist! What a gorgeous picture!


Aww thank you for the compliment! I'm not an artist. I just got lucky modern cameras can take such good photos! 
Lol you should've seen me.  This is at a grocery store parking lot. I parked my car, didn't even turn it off.  Set that bag down,  took the pic and bolted.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


This needs to be in a coffee table book!


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> This needs to be in a coffee table book!



Thank you! Didn't you or someone said once about putting a coffee table book together?


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Aww thank you for the compliment! I'm not an artist. I just got lucky modern cameras can take such good photos!
> Lol you should've seen me.  This is at a grocery store parking lot. I parked my car, didn't even turn it off.  Set that bag down,  took the pic and bolted.


Oh what bravery!!!


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! Didn't you or someone said once about putting a coffee table book together?


Someone should!  Between you, Rue, Sunshine, & Jen, someone could at least do an amazing calendar.  Would make a great fundraiser!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Someone should!  Between you, Rue, Sunshine, & Jen, someone could at least do an amazing calendar.  Would make a great fundraiser!



Thank you! I'm so honored to be included with House, Sunshine, and Rue!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Someone should!  Between you, Rue, Sunshine, & Jen, someone could at least do an amazing calendar.  Would make a great fundraiser!





JenJBS said:


> Thank you! I'm so honored to be included with House, Sunshine, and Rue!


Thanks Molly!  
Jen, I was just about to write, "I'm honored to be included with House, Sunshine and Jen."


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Someone should!  Between you, Rue, Sunshine, & Jen, someone could at least do an amazing calendar.  Would make a great fundraiser!



Lol I must be getting better at taking pictures! These ladies always post fabulous magazine worthy pictures!!
ETA: it's an honor to be mentioned with them. I really don't have any photography skills.


----------



## Narnanz

In the Prada...
......raining here at the moment..there's a state of emergency due to flooding in the region. 
Few slips and flooded suburbs here.
We are lucky where we live. Although we live by a river , we are not on the rivers edge but up the bank so the house is safe. Do worry about our neighbors across the road as they are in the rivers path it so far they are fine.


----------



## jbags07

Carried this Veneta today


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs baby groovee bag.
> 
> View attachment 5240111


You have the BEST purple bags


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5240345
> 
> Brahmin


Gorgeous color!


----------



## jbags07

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


This should be in a magazine…what a picture! Gorgeous bag


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> You have the BEST purple bags



Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> In the Prada...
> ......raining here at the moment..there's a state of emergency due to flooding in the region.
> Few slips and flooded suburbs here.
> We are lucky where we live. Although we live by a river , we are not on the rivers edge but up the bank so the house is safe. Do worry about our neighbors across the road as they are in the rivers path it so far they are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241665


Great bag for the rain.  Hope it eases up soon for you!

Narnanz, do you happen to know a good place for online paid authentication for Prada?  (I’ve found the cutest little nylon pouch in local consignment but had no luck getting a response over on the Prada thread.)


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Carried this Veneta today
> 
> View attachment 5241683



What a unique bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Great bag for the rain.  Hope it eases up soon for you!
> 
> Narnanz, do you happen to know a good place for online paid authentication for Prada?  (I’ve found the cutest little nylon pouch in local consignment but had no luck getting a response over on the Prada thread.)


Ive only used Bagaholic.101 for my Fendi ,Seeby Chloe and Gucci...find him good to work with. Just send a message over instagram , pay the US$5 over paypal via the website and make sure you have really clear photos. He is in HongKong to there will be a delay.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> What a unique bag!


Thank u!


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Ive only used Bagaholic.101 for my Fendi ,Seeby Chloe and Gucci...find him good to work with. Just send a message over instagram , pay the US$5 over paypal via the website and make sure you have really clear photos. He is in HongKong to there will be a delay.


Thanks


----------



## ABigBagLover

A reversible Kate Spade with love birds


----------



## Sunshine mama

ABigBagLover said:


> A reversible Kate Spade with love birds


That's such a cool bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in black.


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in black.
> 
> View attachment 5241749


Wow Jen..that is Gorgeous!


----------



## ABigBagLover

Sunshine mama said:


> That's such a cool bag!


Thanks! It’s a fun one! I have another of their reversible totes in the larger side that’s a professional black on one side and blue with penguins on the other.


----------



## whateve

Coach turnlock pouch


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Wow Jen..that is Gorgeous!



Thank you!   Polene bags are extraordinary!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

LV Popincourt with "Fluttered" bag chain charm by a fellow tPFer! 



Found @ariperez's business searching the forum for charms ☺️


----------



## Molly0

ABigBagLover said:


> A reversible Kate Spade with love birds


Love the reversible feature! 2 bags in 1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 days in a row


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5241759
> 
> Coach turnlock pouch


Love, love this color


----------



## Iamminda

Two more beautiful pictures for our TPF coffee table book 



JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in black.
> 
> View attachment 5241749






Sunshine mama said:


> 2 days in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241856


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Love, love this color


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

poizenisxkandee said:


> LV Popincourt with "Fluttered" bag chain charm by a fellow tPFer!
> View attachment 5241772
> 
> 
> Found @ariperez's business searching the forum for charms ☺


This bag has such an interesting shape. Is this a vintage or a new release?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag has such an interesting shape. Is this a vintage or a new release?



Not sure it's old enough to be "vintage", but it was a gift from my mom quite awhile back. She bought it in Paris and it's a now discontinued style. Can't remember the date code off the top of my head but I think it's a 2005!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Carrying my Massaccesi Selene Midi in Gold Africa today.  The hardware is light gold, and the lining is the standard gray.  I especially love the cheerful metallic shine when the autumn sky is overcast as it is today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia Herzog said:


> Carrying my Massaccesi Selene Midi in Gold Africa today.  The hardware is light gold, and the lining is the standard gray.  I especially love the cheerful metallic shine when the autumn sky is overcast as it is today.
> 
> View attachment 5242386


This is such a soothing gold color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in black.
> 
> View attachment 5241749


This is a really cool bag JenJBS!


----------



## gillumhalo1

I haven’t completely unpacked my luggage but I was gifted my first non coach bag. This was a dream I can check off my bucket list and I plan to use it. I still can’t believe I got a vintage Louis Vuitton in pristine condition.

my hearts telling yes only buy Louis Vuitton now, but my wallet is telling to stay in my coach lane haha


----------



## mrs moulds

whateve said:


> That is so pretty! I love the color and the style.


Thank you. I’ve suddenly found that I love red handbags…. ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

gillumhalo1 said:


> View attachment 5242507
> 
> I haven’t completely unpacked my luggage but I was gifted my first non coach bag. This was a dream I can check off my bucket list and I plan to use it. I still can’t believe I got a vintage Louis Vuitton in pristine condition.
> 
> my hearts telling yes only buy Louis Vuitton now, but my wallet is telling to stay in my coach lane haha


Another bag that I loved , and  I allowed my husband to talk me out of purchasing because ‘ he didn’t like the spikes’  Aggggggghhhhhh! Why do we listen to men?!  Why!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool bag JenJBS!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Narnanz

It's wet and dreary here and I needed a bag to brighten up my day.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> It's wet and dreary here and I needed a bag to brighten up my day.
> View attachment 5242804


Love the colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> It's wet and dreary here and I needed a bag to brighten up my day.
> View attachment 5242804



Cute, cheerful bag. You and @Sunshine mama might want to check out today's Forum RoundUp, on PurseBlog...


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Cute, cheerful bag. You and @Sunshine mama might want to check out today's Forum RoundUp, on PurseBlog...


Oh...what a nice surprise....but oh that Birkin is Amazeballs!!
And I've always loved @Sunshine mama Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Oh...what a nice surprise....but oh that Birkin is Amazeballs!!
> And I've always loved @Sunshine mama Coach.


Nice!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Cute, cheerful bag. You and @Sunshine mama might want to check out today's Forum RoundUp, on PurseBlog...


Thank you Jen!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Saturday morning at the Farmers Market, Ferry Building.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag in iridescent.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag in iridescent.
> 
> View attachment 5243360



Oh my, too beautiful for words


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, too beautiful for words



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## LilOshawott

Kate Space woc


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag in iridescent.
> 
> View attachment 5243360


Omgeee! This is such a beautuful picture! I think it captured the beautuful iridescence really nicely!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Saturday morning at the Farmers Market, Ferry Building.
> View attachment 5243238
> View attachment 5243239


These are such beautuful photos Rue! 
The perfect red against the background is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution of red today.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Rebecca Minkoff Stingray Bombe Morning After Mini!  Not taking it to the show tonight because the stadium has bag restrictions (bringing my Laudi Vidni wallet instead), but taking it shopping and running errands this afternoon.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Omgeee! This is such a beautuful picture! I think it captured the beautuful iridescence really nicely!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!     Coming from such a talented photographer that means a lot!


----------



## whateve

LilOshawott said:


> Kate Space woc
> View attachment 5243384


This is cute!


----------



## whateve

This one again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My weekend bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> These are such beautuful photos Rue!
> The perfect red against the background is gorgeous!!!


Thanks SM!  


Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of red today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243408


   This is one of my favorite bags in your collection!


----------



## mariliz11

Small Loulou puffer


----------



## ABigBagLover

Switched to one of my favorite bags this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mariliz11 said:


> Small Loulou puffer
> View attachment 5243756


Cushyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ABigBagLover said:


> Switched to one of my favorite bags this morning.


This is a beautuful color!


----------



## ABigBagLover

Sunshine mama said:


> Cushyyyyy!!!!


I love it! It’s pink with a gold shimmer. I’ve not seen anything like it. I saw it, didn’t buy it and regretted it for months because I couldn’t find it anywhere. My mom saw it a few months later and knew how much I had wanted it and picked it up for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ABigBagLover said:


> I love it! It’s pink with a gold shimmer. I’ve not seen anything like it. I saw it, didn’t buy it and regretted it for months because I couldn’t find it anywhere. My mom saw it a few months later and knew how much I had wanted it and picked it up for me.


Awwww, that's so nice of your mom!!!!! I'm so glad you are now together with your beautiful bag. There's a bag I missed out from The Real Real, and to this day, I am kicking myself!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

I absolutely adore this bag, bought on an impulse, but just perfect for me !! Prada gaufre nappa antik tote.


----------



## mariliz11

Dmurphy1 said:


> I absolutely adore this bag, bought on an impulse, but just perfect for me !! Prada gaufre nappa antik tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243874


I love this line!


----------



## Dmurphy1

mariliz11 said:


> I love this line!


Me too, I was afraid it would be too heavy, but surprisingly lightweight !!


----------



## sdkitty

moni moni


----------



## Sunshine mama

2nd day carrying this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> 2nd day carrying this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244035



Love love love this little beauty   — and gorgeous photography as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just rediscovered my LV Discovery Messenger BB. Haven't used her for over a year so basically I have a new bag


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I absolutely adore this bag, bought on an impulse, but just perfect for me !! Prada gaufre nappa antik tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243874


I'm a sucker for Prada's antik bags.


----------



## dodso012

My Campomaggi Ammakah bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love love love this little beauty   — and gorgeous photography as well.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5244878



OH EM GEEEE!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5244878


I was not ready for this beauty!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> I was not ready for this beauty!
> View attachment 5244885


Should have warned you in advance


----------



## Molly0

Tell me about the scarf and those adorable little ladybugs!


----------



## pagophagia

my love, tried n true


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Tell me about the scarf and those adorable little ladybugs!


Ha...its Esprit scarf that someone cut in half that I was lucky to find both sides at the thrift.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Ha...its Esprit scarf that someone cut in half that I was lucky to find both sides at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244946


So cute!


----------



## LucyMadrid

After more than one year of  "sleeping  beauty", I have rescued my Chanel 19 beige from her dust bag and box. I bought this bag just before the virus crisis and wore it only once. Now, there she is again.


----------



## Molly0

Longchamp


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag. Smooshy!


----------



## jbags07




----------



## dodso012

Balenciaga Day in ?Poker Fonce in all her slouchy glory.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Longchamp
> View attachment 5244990





 This is on my wishlist!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5245285
> 
> This is on my wishlist!


Awe  hope you find one. You won’t regret it! (Discontinued now tho)  This leather is indestructible!  This one is quite old and I swear the leather is still getting better & better.

 I made her her own heart charm out of an old Roots leather bag.


----------



## diva7633

Molly0 said:


> Awe  hope you find one. You won’t regret it! (Discontinued now tho)  This leather is indestructible!  This one is quite old and I swear the leather is still getting better & better.
> 
> I made her her own heart charm out of an old Roots leather bag.
> View attachment 5245457
> View attachment 5245458


What style is this?


----------



## MKB0925

Tory Burch McGraw Hobo in Dark Cider...it's a great color....mixture of a terracotta and pinkish color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag. Smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5244999


Soooo cool and comfy looking!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My grown-up pink bag. I love it sooo much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Awe  hope you find one. You won’t regret it! (Discontinued now tho)  This leather is indestructible!  This one is quite old and I swear the leather is still getting better & better.
> 
> I made her her own heart charm out of an old Roots leather bag.
> View attachment 5245457
> View attachment 5245458


I love love love the shape and the color of the heart,  especially with the beautuful red bag!!!


----------



## Molly0

diva7633 said:


> What style is this?


I’m not sure.  I think it was discontinued about 5 years ago or so? I may be wrong. If anyone knows I would love to hear it!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I love love love the shape and the color of the heart,  especially with the beautuful red bag!!!


Thank you!  A nice compliment coming from our resident “Queen of Cute” !


----------



## Molly0

MKB0925 said:


> Tory Burch McGraw Hobo in Dark Cider...it's a great color....mixture of a terracotta and pinkish color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245560





Sunshine mama said:


> My grown-up pink bag. I love it sooo much!
> View attachment 5245586


Almost matching colours!  Great colour!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Tory Burch McGraw Hobo in Dark Cider...it's a great color....mixture of a terracotta and pinkish color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245560



This color is really pretty


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My grown-up pink bag. I love it sooo much!
> View attachment 5245586



Beautiful picture SSSM


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I’m not sure.  I think it was discontinued about 5 years ago or so? I may be wrong. If anyone knows I would love to hear it!



Hi M. I am not an LC expert but I know that it’s from the Foulonne (name of leather) line.  Your particular bag (with the outer pocket) was discontinued although I see there’s a preowned one exactly like yours in red currently listed on Tradesy.  I know this because a few years ago, I was eyeing a preowned navy one like yours on T and I just went back there to search it.  Currently, a similar verison (without the pocket) is available, it’s called Le Foulonne top handle bag (so creative right? ).  The Longchamp site only has it in brown right now but Nordstrom rack has the red version for 1/2 off.  Perhaps others can chime in with additional info.  I love the Foulonne line — the leather is beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cool and comfy looking!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!    You're grown up pink bag is lovely.


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Hi M. I am not an LC expert but I know that it’s from the Foulonne (name of leather) line.  Your particular bag (with the outer pocket) was discontinued although I see there’s a preowned one exactly like yours in red currently listed on Tradesy.  I know this because a few years ago, I was eyeing a preowned navy one like yours on T and I just went back there to search it.  Currently, a similar verison (without the pocket) is available, it’s called Le Foulonne top handle bag (so creative right? ).  The Longchamp site only has it in brown right now but Nordstrom rack has the red version for 1/2 off.  Perhaps others can chime in with additional info.  I love the Foulonne line — the leather is beautiful.


Thanks for the info.  I knew the name was Foulonne but that was all.   And that it’s a good combination of sturdy & soft with just the right amount of slouchiness.  haha


----------



## MKB0925

Molly0 said:


> Almost matching colours!  Great colour!


Yes definitely the same!!


Iamminda said:


> This color is really pretty


Thanks!!


----------



## c.michelle

Just spent the day out and about in Italy with my custom Gucci purse, painted by Zavala Bespoke! I always get so many compliments on this bag, it's such a fun pop of color to my outfit.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Borough in Aubergine with a lavender lining. I love the two outside pockets!


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Borough in Aubergine with a lavender lining. I love the two outside pockets!
> View attachment 5246071



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Borough in Aubergine with a lavender lining. I love the two outside pockets!
> View attachment 5246071





JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!


What she said! It looks beautiful on that leather!


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Borough in Aubergine with a lavender lining. I love the two outside pockets!
> View attachment 5246071



This color is so rich and pretty


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My grown-up pink bag. I love it sooo much!
> View attachment 5245586


When did you get your Selleria mini peekaboo Ssssmm?  I love this, wish I had purchased this style instead of the Essentially I ended up buying.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  A nice compliment coming from our resident “Queen of Cute” !


You are very kind! Outside of tPF, people roll their eyes when I do my photo shoots LOL!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> When did you get your Selleria mini peekaboo Ssssmm?  I love this, wish I had purchased this style instead of the Essentially I ended up buying.


Gosh I don't remember exactly, and I could look it up but I'm too lazy RN, but if you  want to know exactly when, I'll look it up for you. It was not too long ago though. I pounced on it from Fashionphile as soon as I saw it in this color,  and in a selleria, and in a mini because I wanted to have feet, some structure, and wanted it in a pink. It wasn't  the brighter/pale pink I originally wanted, but I really like this grown-up pink now. It makes me feel more elegant.

I have been eyeing the Essentially for a long time, as it's my favorite design in the Peekaboo line,  but they just didn't make it in the mini size. Plus I wanted one in the pink color.
What size/ color did you get?
Also, Fendi has been raising prices too like crazy just like LV, probably because it's owned by LVMH. When I got it from Fashionphile,  I originally saved some $$ from retail , but after Fendi’s price increase,  my savings jumped to 300.00 more!!!


----------



## TotinScience

A mental health day trip to New York with my great love


----------



## Molly0

Going to hospital for scans today so I’m taking this little “new to me” (but oh so vintage) Prada nylon so I can spray with alcohol after.


----------



## southernbelle82

Feels like home in my small Dooney Flo satchel, natural.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Gosh I don't remember exactly, and I could look it up but I'm too lazy RN, but if you  want to know exactly when, I'll look it up for you. It was not too long ago though. I pounced on it from Fashionphile as soon as I saw it in this color,  and in a selleria, and in a mini because I wanted to have feet, some structure, and wanted it in a pink. It wasn't  the brighter/pale pink I originally wanted, but I really like this grown-up pink now. It makes me feel more elegant.
> 
> I have been eyeing the Essentially for a long time, as it's my favorite design in the Peekaboo line,  but they just didn't make it in the mini size. Plus I wanted one in the pink color.
> What size/ color did you get?
> Also, Fendi has been raising prices too like crazy just like LV, probably because it's owned by LVMH. When I got it from Fashionphile,  I originally saved some $$ from retail , but after Fendi’s price increase,  my savings jumped to 300.00 more!!!


No need to search for receipt. It was more of a rhetorical question. I wish I had bought one 2 years ago. I was looking at a pretty grey one but had just purchased a different shade of gray mini peekaboo. I have the smallest Essentially which is slightly larger and taller then the Selleria. I regret my purchase because I bought it in a very light blue. I've never used her, only played with her inside the house  . I should rehome her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No need to search for receipt. It was more of a rhetorical question. I wish I had bought one 2 years ago. I was looking at a pretty grey one but had just purchased a different shade of gray mini peekaboo. I have the smallest Essentially which is slightly larger and taller then the Selleria. I regret my purchase because I bought it in a very light blue. I've never used her, only played with her inside the house  . I should rehome her.


Ok. There I go again,  not realizing the question was rhetorical! I tend to do that about handbags!!!  It's  the handbag "enthusiast"(nerd) in me that makes me do that! I give TMI about handbags LOL!!!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> A mental health day trip to New York with my great love
> 
> View attachment 5246371


LOVE this bag   Is it Atlantic?


----------



## jbags07

Carried my Bottega Nero Loop today….


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Narnanz

Using my rehabbed Madison hailey for a short work day. 
She is so slouchy.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Carried my Bottega Nero Loop today….
> 
> View attachment 5246710


I love the loop! I'd love to have a rainbow of colors. It is such an easy bag to carry and the leather is TDF!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5246737


So cute! Every time I see yours, it reminds me how cute this style is. I need to carry mine soon.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I love the loop! I'd love to have a rainbow of colors. It is such an easy bag to carry and the leather is TDF!


Me too! All of what you said. Amazing yummy puddle of leather. I also have 2 mediums (this is the large), but would love to add a few colors too


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Using my rehabbed Madison hailey for a short work day.
> She is so slouchy.
> View attachment 5246788



She's a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag.
> 
> View attachment 5246921



Another gorgeous purple bag Jen


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag.
> 
> View attachment 5246921


She's a beauty as well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Olympia Le Tan clutch


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> LOVE this bag   Is it Atlantic?


Great eye! It is! Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Great eye! It is! Such a gorgeous color!


Its the best blue. And ive wanted one of those convertible totes like yours too…must be amazing in Atlantic IRL….you scored big finding this amazing bag


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Another gorgeous purple bag Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> She's a beauty as well.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Olympia Le Tan clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246934
> View attachment 5246935



Love red and gold!      Stunning outfit!  And the cute clutch!


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!


Thank you so much! Purple is my favorite color. I know you’re a purple fan too!  I love seeing all your different purple bags.


----------



## shoes+handbags

RuedeNesle said:


> What she said! It looks beautiful on that leather!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> This color is so rich and pretty


Thank you so much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246937


There she is!  She's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> There she is!  She's beautiful!



Thanks so much RN .  I really love this cute size.


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> Thank you so much! Purple is my favorite color. I know you’re a purple fan too!  I love seeing all your different purple bags.



Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Love red and gold!      Stunning outfit!  And the cute clutch!


Thank you so much @JenJBS


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246937


Love the pearls !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Olympia Le Tan clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246934
> View attachment 5246935


Oh my gosh! I read that book when I was taking French !!! What a cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Double trouble: fingerprint magnets!


----------



## c.michelle

Getting some work done with my custom Louis Vuitton today, hand-painted by Zavala Bespoke!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Double trouble:* fingerprint magnets!*
> View attachment 5247306


  Beautiful magnets!


----------



## XCCX

Just got this beautiful metallic lady Dior!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Carried my Bottega Nero Loop today….
> 
> View attachment 5246710


So deliciously smooshy looking!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hanna Wilson said:


> Olympia Le Tan clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246934
> View attachment 5246935


Cute dress too!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today again an ideal bag for a fall windy day, together with a warm coat. Hermès Constance 24.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Double trouble: fingerprint magnets!
> View attachment 5247306



Love that purple color!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

XCCX said:


> Just got this beautiful metallic lady Dior!
> 
> View attachment 5247392
> View attachment 5247393



I've never seen a metallic one before.  Stunning.


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love the pearls !!!



Thank you D .


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love that purple color!


Thank you.    It kinda showed up purple but it's a very  deep raisin.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246937


Very pretty, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> Double trouble: fingerprint magnets!
> View attachment 5247306


Lovely.


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to get our Moderna boosters with this caramel beauty.  Wish me luck.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My Coach Basquiat. ❤ Happy Veterans’ Day - thank you for your service! ❤


----------



## XCCX

Claudia Herzog said:


> I've never seen a metallic one before.  Stunning.


Thank you! It is truly stunning! They released a few metallics a couple of years ago along with this  one, a gunmetal, a green and a blue metallic but for some reason only this color is still floating around in the boutiques.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks dear DM .   I  your beautiful CF — I am so drawn to this caramel color recently .  Also love your OOTD. 



Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty, sweet IM.





Dextersmom said:


> Heading to get our Moderna boosters with this caramel beauty.  Wish me luck.
> View attachment 5247682


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear DM .   I  your beautiful CF — I am so drawn to this caramel color recently .  Also love your OOTD.


Thank you, IM.  I know what you mean. I just bought the cutest pair of Munro booties in the same color. It is so rich.


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to get our Moderna boosters with this caramel beauty.  Wish me luck.
> View attachment 5247682


Good luck! I don't think you'll need it. We didn't have any reaction except for a sore arm, and it didn't hurt for as long as the others did; maybe because it is a smaller dose.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Addicted to bags said:


> Cute dress too!


Thank you @Addicted to bags; my favorite Designer Azzedine Alaia.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! I read that book when I was taking French !!! What a cute bag!


It is Olympia Le Tan’s style. Most of her clutches look like book covers


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Yeah


Hanna Wilson said:


> It is Olympia Le Tan’s style. Most of her clutches look like book covers


Yeah, I love many of her book clutches, but I would have to say that this is my fave!


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> Good luck! I don't think you'll need it. We didn't have any reaction except for a sore arm, and it didn't hurt for as long as the others did; maybe because it is a smaller dose.


Thank you.   I'm feeling a little achy this morning.  Nothing major.  Another thing is that I am very thirsty.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, IM.  I know what you mean. I just bought the cutest pair of Munro booties in the same color. It is so rich.


Munro's are about the only shoes I wear now if you don't count my Hoka running shoes and Oofos flip flops. Love to see a pic of your booties if you have a chance DM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to get our Moderna boosters with this caramel beauty.  Wish me luck.
> View attachment 5247682


You look lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's a better picture of my double troubles, in bright sunlight.


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.   I'm feeling a little achy this morning.  Nothing major.  Another thing is that I am very thirsty.


DH had thirst too! I don't think they mention thirst as one of the symptoms.


----------



## Joule

I'd love to post a new picture, but I've been camped out in my Christine since the first of the month. I can't seem to make myself change. Everyone else's pictures are making me smile, though, so I suppose I'm getting my variety vicariously.


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga day bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> You look lovely!


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Munro's are about the only shoes I wear now if you don't count my Hoka running shoes and Oofos flip flops. Love to see a pic of your booties if you have a chance DM.


Hi there Atb.  Here is the pic I took inside Nordstrom the other day after trying them on.  I wanted to try them on for size/fit and then I ordered them online the next day, as it was a triple point event.  They are so comfy and close with velcro, which I didn't realize until the SA brought them to me to try on.  They look much cuter on, imo.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there Atb.  Here is the pic I took inside Nordstrom the other day after trying them on.  I wanted to try them on for size/fit and then I ordered them online the next day, as it was a triple point event.  They are so comfy and close with velcro, which I didn't realize until the SA brought them to me to try on.  They look much cuter on, imo.


That looks really cute DM. Thanks for the photo. Now I'll go head online to Nordy's


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> View attachment 5248599
> 
> 
> Balenciaga day bag


Aww cute little Dumbo! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey.
> View attachment 5248757


Beautiful purple Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful purple Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my new Marc Jacob's mini grind tote in almond multi


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful purple Jen!


+1!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

3 days in a row!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## TotinScience

A fun MoMa find - an issey miyake pleated tote!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today it's my Massaccesi Zhoe in Persian Green Metallic, with silver hardware and custom dark blue lining.  I carried it yesterday, too, and my dental assistant exclaimed, "Oh, your purse looks like a mermaid!"


----------



## TotinScience

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today it's my Massaccesi Zhoe in Persian Green Metallic, with silver hardware and custom dark blue lining.  I carried it yesterday, too, and my dental assistant exclaimed, "Oh, your purse looks like a mermaid!"
> 
> View attachment 5249099


Persian Green is a spectacular leather!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

TotinScience said:


> A fun MoMa find - an issey miyake pleated tote!
> 
> View attachment 5249094



Love the color!


----------



## meroya

these days I'm carrying this handbag.I adore it


----------



## Lake Effect

Having lunch after a little flea market action, vintage Coach, Made in NYC


----------



## shoes+handbags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today it's my Massaccesi Zhoe in Persian Green Metallic, with silver hardware and custom dark blue lining.  I carried it yesterday, too, and my dental assistant exclaimed, "Oh, your purse looks like a mermaid!"
> 
> View attachment 5249099


I love this color!


----------



## Jereni

Broke out the peekaboo yesterday.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.


----------



## graceqqt

Lovely!!!!!!


Sunshine mama said:


> 3 days in a row!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249078


----------



## whateve

TotinScience said:


> A fun MoMa find - an issey miyake pleated tote!
> 
> View attachment 5249094


I love the color and the way that even the handles are pleated.


----------



## whateve

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today it's my Massaccesi Zhoe in Persian Green Metallic, with silver hardware and custom dark blue lining.  I carried it yesterday, too, and my dental assistant exclaimed, "Oh, your purse looks like a mermaid!"
> 
> View attachment 5249099


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## TotinScience

whateve said:


> I love the color and the way that even the handles are pleated.


It’s #15!


----------



## lill_canele

An oldie but a goodie   (Wedding band is being resized random fyi)


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5249343



What a phenomenal picture Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a phenomenal picture Jen



Thank you, Minda!   I was so happy with the light for this pic!


----------



## maris.crane

Mini Book Tote with my new Mitzah because I’m extra.


----------



## whateve

Coach camera bag


----------



## Narnanz

I'm trying to rotate bags that haven't been used for a while...so pulled three out...but can't decide which to use for the week...so can any of you help me decide....they all need to carry my lunch for the next 3 days...I'm off work until Tuesday next week.
Use the   love button for the Mullberry Mitzy
The    laugh button for the Longchamp LP in orange
And the  like button for the Yellow vintage Coach Helen's Legacy


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I'm trying to rotate bags that haven't been used for a while...so pulled three out...but can't decide which to use for the week...so can any of you help me decide....they all need to carry my lunch for the next 3 days...I'm off work until Tuesday next week.
> Use the   love button for the Mullberry Mitzy
> The    laugh button for the Longchamp LP in orange
> And the  like button for the Yellow vintage Coach Helen's Legacy
> View attachment 5249573


You know I have to pick Coach. That yellow is amazing. The Mulberry is a close second.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> I'm trying to rotate bags that haven't been used for a while...so pulled three out...but can't decide which to use for the week...so can any of you help me decide....they all need to carry my lunch for the next 3 days...I'm off work until Tuesday next week.
> Use the   love button for the Mullberry Mitzy
> The    laugh button for the Longchamp LP in orange
> And the  like button for the Yellow vintage Coach Helen's Legacy
> View attachment 5249573





whateve said:


> You know I have to pick Coach. That yellow is amazing. The Mulberry is a close second.


Co-sign as well for the obvious reason (per my earlier post ).


----------



## Joule

Finally changed to my Reissue for the evening. Then I switched back to the Christine the second I got home, because I'm just that boring (comfortable).

I've somehow managed to make my bags into security blankets. How ridiculous. I think I'm ok with it.


----------



## Shelby33

RM 08


----------



## Shelby33

houseof999 said:


> Coach Drifter drifting among the ocean of Ginkgo leaves.
> View attachment 5240827


Great photo!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Shelby33 said:


> RM 08
> View attachment 5249856


I love the color and the slouch of this bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Page 3000 of this reincarnation of the thread....yay


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> You are very kind! Outside of tPF, people roll their eyes when I do my photo shoots LOL!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## Shelby33

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the color and the slouch of this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh! I forgot, used this one last week. 
RM 05


----------



## Narnanz

Welll it was Even Steven's...but try as I might ..I could not get all the things I need for work plus my lunch into the Coach...might use it during my time off.
So the Mitzy gets a few days out.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's not that clear as it was a screen shot of my video. Was in Briez, Switzerland with my Chanel single flap cruise 2016. Paired it with Louis Vuitton boots.


----------



## missconvy

Joule said:


> Finally changed to my Reissue for the evening. Then I switched back to the Christine the second I got home, because I'm just that boring (comfortable).
> 
> I've somehow managed to make my bags into security blankets. How ridiculous. I think I'm ok with it.
> View attachment 5249826


She looks stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 08
> View attachment 5249856


Love the way the sunshine() is hitting the bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Finally changed to my Reissue for the evening. Then I switched back to the Christine the second I got home, because I'm just that boring (comfortable).
> 
> I've somehow managed to make my bags into security blankets. How ridiculous. I think I'm ok with it.
> View attachment 5249826


Love the texture!


----------



## Yuki85

As I am alone in my office I can take as many pics of this work horse as possible  without being asked “ why are you taking a picture of your bag”?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Yuki85 said:


> As I am alone in my office I can take as many pics of this work horse as possible  without being asked “ why are you taking a picture of your bag”?


I love the picture and I know that feeling! When I was working I could have been choking and no one noticed,  but if I started taking pictures of my bag it drew a fight circle.


----------



## maris.crane

Coach Cassie in Pine


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> What a phenomenal picture Jen


It looks like something from a coffee table book!  Pure art


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> You know I have to pick Coach. That yellow is amazing. The Mulberry is a close second.


Yup. Ditto. All 3 are great Autumn bags!


----------



## jbags07

Joule said:


> Finally changed to my Reissue for the evening. Then I switched back to the Christine the second I got home, because I'm just that boring (comfortable).
> 
> I've somehow managed to make my bags into security blankets. How ridiculous. I think I'm ok with it.
> View attachment 5249826


So true. I get it. I mostly use my BV hobos for that reason. And i have no clue the last time i pulled out my Reissue. Your post reminded me so i will wear her this week….love the ruthenium hardware on yours!


----------



## jbags07

Shelby33 said:


> RM 08
> View attachment 5249856


Gorgeous color and style


----------



## jbags07

Took my Truss bag to the beach for a few hours yesterday….


----------



## Yuki85

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the picture and I know that feeling! When I was working I could have been choking and no one noticed,  but if I started taking pictures of my bag it drew a fight circle.



ahahahah so we all know how much we love our bags


----------



## Shelby33

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous color and style


Thank you


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the way the sunshine() is hitting the bag!!


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Galgali




----------



## dodso012

Addicted to Campomaggi!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> It looks like something from a coffee table book!  Pure art



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Took my Truss bag to the beach for a few hours yesterday….
> 
> View attachment 5250626



What a fun, colorful bag! Glad you got to enjoy the beach!


----------



## JenJBS

Heading out for lunch and some early Christmas shopping with my Stand Studio Roxanne tote.     (In case I need a pillow for an afternoon nap...  )


----------



## Dmurphy1

Prada black tessuto tote with brown accents, love this bag !!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for lunch and some early Christmas shopping with my Stand Studio Roxanne tote.     (In case I need a pillow for an afternoon nap...  )
> 
> View attachment 5250789


The ultimate pillow !


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> Prada black tessuto tote with brown accents, love this bag !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250852



Lovely especially with the pom .  I want to get a pom but can’t decide on what color would work best on the most bags .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for lunch and some early Christmas shopping with my Stand Studio Roxanne tote.     (In case I need a pillow for an afternoon nap...  )
> 
> View attachment 5250789



This color is !   Wouldn’t it be great if they make real pillows in this gorgeous color?


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Lovely especially with the pom .  I want to get a pom but can’t decide on what color would work best on the most bags .


Thank you Minda, I have a black one and a brown one, both from Etsy, they have held up very well I must say.


----------



## Joule

jbags07 said:


> So true. I get it. I mostly use my BV hobos for that reason. And i have no clue the last time i pulled out my Reissue. Your post reminded me so i will wear her this week….love the ruthenium hardware on yours!


Thanks so much! And who can blame you for sticking to BV hobos? That's got to be the most comfortable bag in the world.


----------



## LucyMadrid

]





JenJBS said:


> Heading out for lunch and some early Christmas shopping with my Stand Studio Roxanne tote.     (In case I need a pillow for an afternoon nap...  )
> 
> View attachment 5250789



I love purple for winter. Beautiful color!


----------



## Mimmy

Quite an oldie; Reed Krakoff shearling kit bag. I would have sold it but the resale value was so poor that I kept it. Now I am glad that I did as I am seeing a lot of shearling bags recently and it goes with a lot of my boots.


----------



## missconvy

As Joule mentioned, my security blanket today as I had a couple doctor’s appointments today


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The ultimate pillow !


Thank you!   



Iamminda said:


> This color is !   Wouldn’t it be great if they make real pillows in this gorgeous color?


Thank you!   Yes, it would! 



LucyMadrid said:


> I love purple for winter. Beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

My little vintage Prada with a little sparkle today.   I restyled an actual quartz rock crystal bracelet from days gone by and sewed each end on with a stitch or two.


----------



## houseof999

Post office run with this mini crossbody tote from BR with new to me shroom in my vroom.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Molly0 said:


> My little vintage Prada with a little sparkle today.   I restyled an actual quartz rock crystal bracelet from days gone by and sewed each end on with a stitch or two.
> View attachment 5251022


Wow, you did an amazing job, gorgeous !!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

houseof999 said:


> Post office run with this mini crossbody tote from BR with new to me shroom in my vroom.
> View attachment 5251032


Beautiful color  !!!


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Post office run with this mini crossbody tote from BR with new to me shroom in my vroom.
> View attachment 5251032


Ohhh...that's pretty!!


----------



## Molly0

Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job, gorgeous !!!


Thank you!  It’s hard to capture the sparkle in a pic but that rock crystal looks electric.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Post office run with this mini crossbody tote from BR with new to me shroom in my vroom.
> View attachment 5251032


Love the 'shroom! Even cuter than I expected. Why can't Coach make charms like this anymore?


----------



## whateve

This old Coach! Over 50 years old but doesn't look a day over 20.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> View attachment 5251157
> 
> 
> This old Coach! Over 50 years old but doesn't look a day over 20.


Love Love Love this one Whateve...what is this one called?


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> View attachment 5251157
> 
> 
> This old Coach! Over 50 years old but doesn't look a day over 20.


I love this bag, true quality !!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Love Love Love this one Whateve...what is this one called?


Thanks! I love it too. I have no idea. I've never found it in a catalog. I've only seen one other, I think it was black. That was on a Goodwill auction about a year after I got mine. It got bid up to nearly $650. I've seen a similar style by Bonnie Cashin for Meyers.


Dmurphy1 said:


> I love this bag, true quality !!


Thank you! It's amazing how supple the leather is after all these years.


----------



## jbags07

Paille Nuvolato large Veneta today….


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> My little vintage Prada with a little sparkle today.   I restyled an actual quartz rock crystal bracelet from days gone by and sewed each end on with a stitch or two.
> View attachment 5251022


So pretty! I really love the sparkle!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Heading out for lunch and some early Christmas shopping with my Stand Studio Roxanne tote.     (In case I need a pillow for an afternoon nap...  )
> 
> View attachment 5250789


Wow this is such an amazing bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Post office run with this mini crossbody tote from BR with new to me shroom in my vroom.
> View attachment 5251032


Love the 2 colors together!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty! I really love the sparkle!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

I’m proud of my matching skills LOL 
Can’t wait to take these out tonight!


----------



## mariliz11

Balenciaga classic city


----------



## Sunshine mama

A bag I got yesterday.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> A bag I got yesterday.
> View attachment 5251500
> View attachment 5251501


Lovely photo of a lovely bag, as usual. 

I have a challenge for you, Sunshine. Can you style a perfect bag picture using only kitchen utensils as props? Or only bath towels, or just some car keys? How about piles of string or yarn?  If you can do that...well, you'd probably make it as any publication's art department all by yourself.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Lovely photo of a lovely bag, as usual.
> 
> I have a challenge for you, Sunshine. Can you style a perfect bag picture using only kitchen utensils as props? Or only bath towels, or just some car keys? How about piles of string or yarn?  If you can do that...well, you'd probably make it as any publication's art department all by yourself.


Thank you!
Now that's a challenge I need to think about. 
Mission Impossible? Maybe it will be Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Now that's a challenge I need to think about.
> Mission Impossible? Maybe it will be Mission Accomplished!


I can't wait to see what you come up with!
Splendid.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is such an amazing bag!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## c.michelle

Taking my custom Louis Vuitton out on the town today! This is one of my favorite custom bags painted by Zavala Bespoke, I'm absolutely obsessed with this Alice in Wonderland-themed bucket bag.


----------



## Molly0

XCCX said:


> I’m proud of my matching skills LOL
> Can’t wait to take these out tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5251452


Wow!      Breathtakingly Beautuful!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> A bag I got yesterday.
> View attachment 5251500
> View attachment 5251501


So adorable !


----------



## RuedeNesle

Hanging with the family for a few weeks so I'm back to driving around instead of walking. Using my Dooney suede zip satchel as my every day bag while I'm here.


----------



## XCCX

Molly0 said:


> Wow!      Breathtakingly Beautuful!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging with the family for a few weeks so I'm back to driving around instead of walking. Using my Dooney suede zip satchel as my every day bag while I'm here.
> View attachment 5251694



Oooh, sexy red suede behind the wheels today


----------



## Shelby33

RM '08


----------



## Narnanz

Helen's Legacy today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Actually more of a Mustard yellow than the bright yellow here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Oooh, sexy red suede behind the wheels today


  Thanks Minda! (Now I have the "I'm Too Sexy" song in my head!)


----------



## mrs moulds

Happy Taco  Tuesday!


----------



## Iamminda

A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So adorable !


Awww thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hanging with the family for a few weeks so I'm back to driving around instead of walking. Using my Dooney suede zip satchel as my every day bag while I'm here.
> View attachment 5251694


Oh I can just imagine how jealous your non red bags are right now!!
And I love that happy day charm!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934


Awww that's so pretty IM!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE what you did with that tiny bow!


----------



## mrs moulds

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5251625
> 
> Taking my custom Louis Vuitton out on the town today! This is one of my favorite custom bags painted by Zavala Bespoke, I'm absolutely obsessed with this Alice in Wonderland-themed bucket bag.
> Love this ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww that's so pretty IM!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE what you did with that tiny bow!



Thanks so much SSSM .  This is my DIY silver charm until I can get a real one  (was going to get it today but my SA is on vaca ).


----------



## whateve

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5251625
> 
> Taking my custom Louis Vuitton out on the town today! This is one of my favorite custom bags painted by Zavala Bespoke, I'm absolutely obsessed with this Alice in Wonderland-themed bucket bag.


This is beautiful! The flowers are a perfect complement to the checkerboard design. I love those cute faces on the flowers.


----------



## whateve

XCCX said:


> I’m proud of my matching skills LOL
> Can’t wait to take these out tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5251452


Perfect pairing!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934



Beautiful!


----------



## B4GBuff

Took Versace Barocco out first time today (pic was just before we went out ) I managed to find a matching brown silk Versace foulliard preloved on Etsy (though it's in brand new condition) for a really great price. Wore both out today over black and they looked awesome. Was worried about brown for a bit but its more versatile than I thought.


----------



## XCCX

whateve said:


> Perfect pairing!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Jen .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934


Beautiful!   (And now I have Chaka Khan's "Sweet Thing" song in my head.  )



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I can just imagine how jealous your non red bags are right now!!
> And I love that happy day charm!!


I have non red bags? Oh, I see your point!  
Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934


She sure is beautiful and sweet! I like the blue and white gingham touch. It looks like you had a beautiful day too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first Speedy
It's not too big, and not too small.
I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy
> It's not too big, and not too small.
> I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.
> View attachment 5252223


It's a beautiful bag for sure !!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy
> It's not too big, and not too small.
> I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.
> View attachment 5252223


 YAY! Congrats on your first  Speedy! She's beautiful and I know she's a perfect size for you! Enjoy carrying (and staging  ) her.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> It's a beautiful bag for sure !!!


Thank you   


RuedeNesle said:


> YAY! Congrats on your first  Speedy! She's beautiful and I know she's a perfect size for you! Enjoy carrying (and staging  ) her.


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!   (And now I have Chaka Khan's "Sweet Thing" song in my head.  )





tealocean said:


> She sure is beautiful and sweet! I like the blue and white gingham touch. It looks like you had a beautiful day too!



Thanks so much ladies .  As you know, it took awhile to find this one and it sure is worth the wait.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy
> It's not too big, and not too small.
> I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.
> View attachment 5252223



Absolutely gorgeous especially in this light .  I am so glad you got yours (after just a short wait ).  I have read before I got mine that this is the perfect Goldilocks size — and indeed it is for me.  We are all looking forward to seeing how you style this cutie .


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Dmurphy1

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5252534


Gorgeous !!


----------



## Shelby33

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !!


Thank you, I literally threw it on the walk and snapped a picture before anyone saw me


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5252534


Such a vibrant color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934


Love this pink!!


----------



## sdkitty

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to get our Moderna boosters with this caramel beauty.  Wish me luck.
> View attachment 5247682


nice bag
booster is a piece of cake....half dose.  I had no side effects at all


----------



## Sunshine mama

I used this again later in the day. When I saw the afternoon sunshine on it, I had to take a picture.


----------



## JenJBS

The Row circle bag - small.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy
> It's not too big, and not too small.
> I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.
> View attachment 5252223


It's so cute!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> I used this again later in the day. When I saw the afternoon sunshine on it, I had to take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 5252921


Those shoes! So adorable!


----------



## missconvy

Frye Ella


----------



## tuowei

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5251625
> 
> Taking my custom Louis Vuitton out on the town today! This is one of my favorite custom bags painted by Zavala Bespoke, I'm absolutely obsessed with this Alice in Wonderland-themed bucket bag.


This is I think the best and most harmoniously integrated art and bag bespoke customisation I've ever seen


----------



## c.michelle

Heading to a concert tonight with my favorite Prada, featuring a Klimt-inspired butterfly hand painted by Zavala Bespoke.


----------



## RuedeNesle

RM was with me at Safeway this morning.

I have this quirky habit of leaving the last receipt in a bag when I switch so when I use it again I'll know how long it's been since I last pulled it out. I had three receipts dated May 28, 2019, the day I was shopping for my oldest granddaughter's 8th grade graduation balloons.

@Shelby33 I saw your post yesterday and it reminded me to get my RM out the closet since I'm with the family this week.  My oldest grandson (13) looked at it and said it was wrinkly.  I said (sarcastically), "Really? I'm sure it's not wrinkled from being stuffed in a bin when the family moved last year."   It looks pretty good considering how it was stored.

@Addicted to bags I'm taking a Baked Lays Break so don't say nothin'!


----------



## Dextersmom

sdkitty said:


> nice bag
> booster is a piece of cake....half dose.  I had no side effects at all


Thanks


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> A Happy First Outing with This Sweet Thing .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251934


Pretty pink perfection.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Speedy
> It's not too big, and not too small.
> I never thought I would get a Speedy, but I really like the small size big enough for travels(for me this is the perfect travel sized bag LOL), and I really love the double zippers all the way down to the sides.
> View attachment 5252223


This looks so practical and lovely, Sm.  If you don't mind a couple of questions, I would love to know what size this beauty is called and if it comes with a longer strap? I am an LV novice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> This looks so practical and lovely, Sm.  If you don't mind a couple of questions, I would love to know what size this beauty is called and if it comes with a longer strap? I am an LV novice.


Thank you so much.  @Iamminda has one too and hopefully she can chime in as well.
It's called a Speedy 20(cm wide)and the size is right below Speedy 25(cm), but much smaller as a whole.
It comes with a long, thick guitar strap that is kinda too short  for crossbody  imo, but can be extended with a short  extender. I will include a link to a youtube video and some pictures too.


----------



## coach943

Carried my new Massaccesi Hera in Camel Suede today.



	

		
			
		

		
	
\


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> RM was with me at Safeway this morning.
> 
> I have this quirky habit of leaving the last receipt in a bag when I switch so when I use it again I'll know how long it's been since I last pulled it out. I had three receipts dated May 28, 2019, the day I was shopping for my oldest granddaughter's 8th grade graduation balloons.
> 
> @Shelby33 I saw your post yesterday and it reminded me to get my RM out the closet since I'm with the family this week.  My oldest grandson (13) looked at it and said it was wrinkly.  I said (sarcastically), "Really? I'm sure it's not wrinkled from being stuffed in a bin when the family moved last year."   It looks pretty good considering how it was stored.
> 
> @Addicted to bags I'm taking a Baked Lays Break so don't say nothin'!
> 
> View attachment 5253370


That's a good idea of leaving a receipt so you know when the last time you used the bag RN!

Hmmm about the ruffles


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> *That's a good idea of leaving a receipt so you know when the last time you used something RN!*
> 
> Hmmm about the ruffles


Thanks ATB!

And your "Hmmm" speaks volumes.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty pink perfection.



Thanks so much DM . I saw that SM gave you some great info about the Speedy 20. I posted mine here recently with the pearls  and a monogram strap from another bag. I find the jacquard strap that it comes with is too short on me as a crossbody even though I am a shortie. I can use a 6 inch extender on one side and it works for me then. Here’s the Speedy 20 club thread below for more info or you can ask me about it as well . Hope you get one too 






						Speedy Bandouliere 20
					

Hi darling. She is in Toronto Canada and will not be able to ship to the US.   hi!! Would you be able to share your SA with me? I’m in Canada! I returned my defective one and haven’t had any luck getting another online, I would love to get my hands on another if possible !!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jbags07

Took my Reissue out to a fancy lunch with DH today….


----------



## Narnanz

Another bag that not seen daylight in a while..94 Willis in Mahogany


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Michael Kors today.
> 
> View attachment 5253694


I don't know if this makes sense, but this little bag looks strong and tough (in a great way of course)


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I don't know if this makes sense, but this little bag looks strong and tough (in a great way of course)


I know what you mean. It feels that way too. Thanks!


----------



## coffee2go

Matchy matchy with my Valextra Iside   ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

Loewe Mini Puzzle arrived last night. And here's a comparison shot with her Small Puzzle sister.


----------



## JenJBS

My Ferragamo satchel today.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Loewe Mini Puzzle arrived last night. And here's a comparison shot with her Small Puzzle sister.
> 
> View attachment 5253756
> View attachment 5253757
> View attachment 5253758


Oh...another bag on my wish list.
It only looks just a tiny bit smaller...but obviously isn't. 

Also seeing your feet makes me think of getting jandel marks this summer here in NZ.

Sorry....weird I know...but you understand what I mean.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Narnanz said:


> Oh...another bag on my wish list.
> It only looks just a tiny bit smaller...but obviously isn't.
> 
> Also seeing your feet makes me think of getting jandel marks this summer here in NZ.
> 
> Sorry....weird I know...but you understand what I mean.


Thankfully my sandal tan is not as bad this year. I've had worse sandal tans  
This bag is mini! It's about half the interior space of the small Puzzle. It's cute but I need to wrap my head around if I want another mini bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much DM . I saw that SM gave you some great info about the Speedy 20. I posted mine here recently with the pearls  and a monogram strap from another bag. I find the jacquard strap that it comes with is too short on me as a crossbody even though I am a shortie. I can use a 6 inch extender on one side and it works for me then. Here’s the Speedy 20 club thread below for more info or you can ask me about it as well . Hope you get one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy Bandouliere 20
> 
> 
> Hi darling. She is in Toronto Canada and will not be able to ship to the US.   hi!! Would you be able to share your SA with me? I’m in Canada! I returned my defective one and haven’t had any luck getting another online, I would love to get my hands on another if possible !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much.  @Iamminda has one too and hopefully she can chime in as well.
> It's called a Speedy 20(cm wide)and the size is right below Speedy 25(cm), but much smaller as a whole.
> It comes with a long, thick guitar strap that is kinda too short  for crossbody  imo, but can be extended with a short  extender. I will include a link to a youtube video and some pictures too.
> 
> View attachment 5253441
> View attachment 5253442
> View attachment 5253443



Thank you both so much.


----------



## Joule

Céline today. The Teen was tired, so I needed something big enough to carry him home in, just in case.


----------



## Lake Effect

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you, I literally threw it on the walk and snapped a picture before anyone saw me


I have done similar shots   love the fob! It took me a moment ...


----------



## liliasla

This Marimekko (Finnish brand) Gratha bag at work with me  Spot the seasonal lights and mini trees


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Loewe Mini Puzzle arrived last night. And here's a comparison shot with her Small Puzzle sister.
> 
> View attachment 5253756
> View attachment 5253757
> View attachment 5253758


So cute    ! Does your phone fit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Took my Reissue out to a fancy lunch with DH today….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253563


Yummy food and reissue! Great combo!


----------



## Shelby33

Lake Effect said:


> I have done similar shots   love the fob! It took me a moment ...


Haha none of my neighbors know me yet but they must think, who knows! So I get a little self conscious!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> RM was with me at Safeway this morning.
> 
> I have this quirky habit of leaving the last receipt in a bag when I switch so when I use it again I'll know how long it's been since I last pulled it out. I had three receipts dated May 28, 2019, the day I was shopping for my oldest granddaughter's 8th grade graduation balloons.
> 
> @Shelby33 I saw your post yesterday and it reminded me to get my RM out the closet since I'm with the family this week.  My oldest grandson (13) looked at it and said it was wrinkly.  I said (sarcastically), "Really? I'm sure it's not wrinkled from being stuffed in a bin when the family moved last year."   It looks pretty good considering how it was stored.
> 
> @Addicted to bags I'm taking a Baked Lays Break so don't say nothin'!
> 
> View attachment 5253370


I think it looks beautiful! My son saw your picture and brought over the same potato chips hahaha.


----------



## Joule

Here's what I'm carrying today. As you can see, I tried to up my game to match that of @Sunshine mama, but I failed miserably.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> I think it looks beautiful! My son saw your picture and brought over the same potato chips hahaha.


Thanks Shelby!
 I hope your son enjoyed the potato chips. I prefer them over the original Ruffles.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Joule said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today. As you can see, I tried to up my game to match that of @Sunshine mama, but I failed miserably.
> View attachment 5254224


Very creative! Sunshine Mama keeps me on my photo game too. She's my idol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute    ! Does your phone fit?


Yes (I have the iPhone 11, not the max size) and the mini pochette, with a little room to spare. But I feel like I'm carrying a little girls purse


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes (I have the iPhone 11, not the max size) and the mini pochette, with a little room to spare. But I feel like I'm carrying a little girls purse


That's great your phone fits!!! The bag is sooo cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Here's what I'm carrying today. As you can see, I tried to up my game to match that of @Sunshine mama, but I failed miserably.
> View attachment 5254224





RuedeNesle said:


> Very creative! Sunshine Mama keeps me on my photo game too. She's my idol.


You two are so funny! You 2 have beautuful pictures of beautuful bags!!!!!!
Still,  thank you for the nice compliments!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Michael Kors today.
> 
> View attachment 5253694


The Tron bag! ❤️ it!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> The Tron bag! ❤ it!!


Good description!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my newest purchase...


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Veneta bronze nappa antique Lido


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta bronze nappa antique Lido
> 
> View attachment 5254656


This is lovely!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my newest purchase...
> View attachment 5254654


beautiful color!


----------



## whateve

Near vintage Coach Janice's legacy.


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my newest purchase...
> View attachment 5254654



I love this pink


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta bronze nappa antique Lido
> 
> View attachment 5254656


That is SUCH a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Molly0

Michael kors Sloan


----------



## lovebramila

JIMMY CHOO Finley bag to do a little window shopping. 
Love the mixed hardware for days I don't know if I want gold or silver hardware.


----------



## lenarmc

Last night for Opening Night of A Christmas Carol and dinner afterwards


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Claudia Herzog

I've been carrying my Massaccesi Divina in rose glitter pompei with gold hardware and custom marine lining at a professional conference this week.  Amidst all the conservative black bags, I feel glamorous.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5255031



Gorgeous bag, and pic!      RM Coral...


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> My Ferragamo satchel today.
> View attachment 5253773


Ferragamo doesn't seem to get enough love here


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> Ferragamo doesn't seem to get enough love here



Agreed! So underrated!


----------



## Lake Effect

My beautiful burgundy vintage Coach. It took us a while to find each other.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5254675
> 
> 
> 
> Near vintage Coach Janice's legacy.



Beautiful blue!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs Percy Q today.


----------



## lill_canele

YSL~


----------



## Molly0

lill_canele said:


> YSL~
> View attachment 5255296


Beautiful Croc!  Love it!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Maurizio Taiuti suede hobo


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> YSL~
> View attachment 5255296


beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Miss Practical today with Kipling


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> This is lovely!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5254675
> 
> 
> 
> Near vintage Coach Janice's legacy.


Wow! The leather, the style, and…that blue!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> That is SUCH a gorgeous bag.


Thank you!  A lovely tpf-er assisted me in securing her


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Wow! The leather, the style, and…that blue!


Thank you! This vintage blue is really hard to find.


----------



## mariliz11

Gucci Dionysus super mini. I bought it for summer but I like the contrast with a total black outfit and leather in winter


----------



## coffee2go

Maxmara Whitney in mini … I haven’t been wearing it for a while, so decided to take it out as it matches perfectly my camel coat and scarf…. I love the minimalistic design of Whitney, so structured and no hardware, very low key, but if you know you know…. Also I think it became a classic for Maxmara! I had this one in a larger size in black, but figured I haven’t been wearing it at all, as it much heavier than this mini, so decided to part ways with it… but the mini version is amazing, very lightweight and fits all my essentials


----------



## RuedeNesle

coffee2go said:


> Maxmara Whitney in mini … I haven’t been wearing it for a while, so decided to take it out as it matches perfectly my camel coat and scarf…. I love the minimalistic design of Whitney, *so structured and no hardware, very low key, but if you know you know…*. Also I think it became a classic for Maxmara! I had this one in a larger size in black, but figured I haven’t been wearing it at all, as it much heavier than this mini, so decided to part ways with it… but the mini version is amazing, very lightweight and fits all my essentials
> 
> View attachment 5255694


...and I know!  This bag used to be in the window at Max Mara in SF and every time I saw it I longed for it in red.  I watched a Youtuber's walking live in Paris video two days ago. I saw a woman carrying Whitney and I recognized it right away.

Yours is perfect with your OOTD!


----------



## Molly0

Lost in the ‘90’s . . .


----------



## Shelby33

The fainting couch broke


And this doesn't seem like a good idea


So one of you needs to find/borrow/buy/steal a new one please.


----------



## westvillage

Ferragamo Abby for Thanksgiving week


----------



## sroyals

manons88 said:


> Fossil


love these bags! own 2 myself


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> The fainting couch broke
> View attachment 5255804
> 
> And this doesn't seem like a good idea
> View attachment 5255805
> 
> So one of you needs to find/borrow/buy/steal a new one please.
> View attachment 5255806


Okay, I was so busy laughing at the broken couches I didn't prepare myself for the possibility you may have a red bag in this post. Fortunately the floor broke my fall.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Okay, I was so busy laughing at the broken couches I didn't prepare myself for the possibility you may have a red bag in this post. Fortunately the floor broke my fall.
> View attachment 5255861


Oh jeez I hope not!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Maxmara Whitney in mini … I haven’t been wearing it for a while, so decided to take it out as it matches perfectly my camel coat and scarf…. I love the minimalistic design of Whitney, so structured and no hardware, very low key, but if you know you know…. Also I think it became a classic for Maxmara! I had this one in a larger size in black, but figured I haven’t been wearing it at all, as it much heavier than this mini, so decided to part ways with it… but the mini version is amazing, very lightweight and fits all my essentials
> 
> View attachment 5255694


I really  like  the  whole look, especially the vertical lines of the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> The fainting couch broke
> View attachment 5255804
> 
> And this doesn't seem like a good idea
> View attachment 5255805
> 
> So one of you needs to find/borrow/buy/steal a new one please.
> View attachment 5255806



I think the couch with the chair concept is a very unique solution!
It may hurt @RuedeNesle though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still using this fuzzy cutie.


----------



## maris.crane

Ultramatte Saddle Belt Pouch


----------



## Amazona

liliasla said:


> This Marimekko (Finnish brand) Gratha bag at work with me  Spot the seasonal lights and mini trees
> 
> View attachment 5254016
> View attachment 5254017


Tervetuloa foorumille! Tervessi Turust   Love the color, is that more of a burgundy or brown IRL?


----------



## Amazona

RuedeNesle said:


> RM was with me at Safeway this morning.
> 
> I have this quirky habit of leaving the last receipt in a bag when I switch so when I use it again I'll know how long it's been since I last pulled it out. I had three receipts dated May 28, 2019, the day I was shopping for my oldest granddaughter's 8th grade graduation balloons.


I do the same thing! Such an easy way of keeping track of how I use my bags.


----------



## livelovelynn




----------



## livelovelynn

lrishmany said:


> Hermes charcoal roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097301


Beautiful


----------



## liliasla

Amazona said:


> Tervetuloa foorumille! Tervessi Turust   Love the color, is that more of a burgundy or brown IRL?



Kiitos ☺️ Terveisiä täältä Helsingistä!
This is the burgundy one and I am very happy my SO suggested I get this one instead of the black  I usually always go for black bags.


----------



## Amazona

liliasla said:


> Kiitos ☺ Terveisiä täältä Helsingistä!
> This is the burgundy one and I am very happy my SO suggested I get this one instead of the black  I usually always go for black bags.


SO knew best - a little color never hurt anyone!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 08


Couldn't get real cat to cooperate because she's a cat.


----------



## jbags07

Tourmaline Large Veneta with Ms. Flamingo


----------



## serybrazil

My urban spirit


----------



## Narnanz

Miss Practical again.


----------



## Molly0

serybrazil said:


> View attachment 5256950
> 
> 
> My urban spirit


Great colour!


----------



## serybrazil

Molly0 said:


> Great colour!



isnt it!? Green is one of my fav colors and was sooo happy to see that Chanel had that shade, very hard (for me at least) to come by  thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Headed out now with my Ferragamo Studio


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme today.


----------



## Joule

jbags07 said:


> Headed out now with my Ferragamo Studio
> 
> View attachment 5257763


I really like that! Beautiful color. I'd probably destroy it.  But so gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Joule said:


> I really like that! Beautiful color. I'd probably destroy it.  But so gorgeous!


Thank u!  I don’t use it enough. It has pink undertones, and its beautiful…but it would go with more of my outfits if it was a cooler tone beige….and Ferra bags  are pretty hardy!  Tough to destroy, they wear well….


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Headed out now with my Ferragamo Studio
> 
> View attachment 5257763



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5258010



I am so in awe of and admire all your beautiful purple bags  (if I can even have _one _purple bag, I would be a happy camper.  Maybe something to look forward to when my bag ban is over).


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank u!  And that Campana…. Best purple ever, i have a Nodini in Mona Lisa….


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I am so in awe of and admire all your beautiful purple bags  (if I can even have _one _purple bag, I would be a happy camper.  Maybe something to look forward to when my bag ban is over).


Thank you!     But, fair warning, they can be addictive, so you might not stop at one... 



jbags07 said:


> Thank u!  And that Campana…. Best purple ever, i have a Nodini in Mona Lisa….


Thank you!   Yeah, it really is.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5258010


Purple is my favorite color and I get so much bag inspo from you!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Purple is my favorite color and I get so much bag inspo from you!



Thank you!


----------



## Alienza

This ☺️


----------



## LLee12

A few tried-and-true favorites over the years have included Proenza Schouler’s iconic whipstitch Hex bucket bag or Frame’s Les Second tote, but now my favorite is from https://www.galenleather.com/collections/leather-tote-bags. Stylish, versatile and the perfect size!  If you prefer a one-and-done type of handbag I definitely recommend this leather tote bag.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5258010


Do you only carry purple things in purple bags? I love seeing your purple bags!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Do you only carry purple things in purple bags? I love seeing your purple bags!



Thank you!   

I"d started putting the white stuffing paper in to put the bag away and realized I hadn't taken a pic. So I put a purple cloth over the white paper to take a pic before putting the bag away.


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5258010


Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

jbags07 said:


> Headed out now with my Ferragamo Studio
> 
> View attachment 5257763


Great bag - Ferragamo is really having a moment these days.


----------



## jbags07

bagnut1 said:


> Great bag - Ferragamo is really having a moment these days.


Thank you!  Ferra bags and slg’s (and scarves and shoes) are so awesome, and do not get much love on TPF….really great quality, beautiful stuff. I hope they grow in popularity…..i know they are not doing great, and it would be nice if they could remain family owned


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Borough


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5258461
> 
> Rough & Tumble Borough



What a pretty picture .  You and House are killing it with these beautiful fall foliage shots.  I want to do one too but with my beginner’s luck, I might end up staining the bottom of my bag .


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty picture .  You and House are killing it with these beautiful fall foliage shots.  I want to do one too but with my beginner’s luck, I might end up staining the bottom of my bag .


Thank you so much! I couldn’t remember who inspired the picture. I thought about the beautiful picture as soon as I saw all the leaves. I went with my kids and husband while they raced RC cars. I stayed behind to take pictures. They kept yelling “Mom, are you coming?!” Yup, just taking pictures of my bag.


----------



## Gabs007

I alternate between a Harris Tweed and the Evelyne bag, both can be worn cross body and both ideal for carrying a lot of stuff without being too bulky or pretentious, I have a super soft spot for Harris Tweed as they make bags out of clothing as well and each item is unique


----------



## Gabs007

bagnut1 said:


> Great bag - Ferragamo is really having a moment these days.



I don't think I ever saw a Ferragamo bag I hated, some left me a bit luke warm, some I did like, but they always produce reliable and very solid quality, not cheap but not outrageously priced, I am more a fan of their shoes as they seem a bit more daring and they wear like a dream. I possibly wouldn't put them as the most fashion forward company, but certainly as one of the most reliable ones. where the quality doesn't disappoint and they have fantastic customer service, their items aren't ever super on trend but at the same time they don't date


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5258461
> 
> Rough & Tumble Borough



Love the purse and the pic!


----------



## jbags07

Gabs007 said:


> I don't think I ever saw a Ferragamo bag I hated, some left me a bit luke warm, some I did like, but they always produce reliable and very solid quality, not cheap but not outrageously priced, I am more a fan of their shoes as they seem a bit more daring and they wear like a dream. I possibly wouldn't put them as the most fashion forward company, but certainly as one of the most reliable ones. where the quality doesn't disappoint and they have fantastic customer service, their items aren't ever super on trend but at the same time they don't date


Agreed. Classic styles (not fun and trendy), but beautiful in their elegance and simplicity. And consistent, fabulous quality. They do some fun stuff tho…i have 2 crossbodies that are painted calf leather with birds etc, and they are very cool.


----------



## whateve

Coach Cashin 22


----------



## Dmurphy1

Speedy 35 today and wishing everyone on TPF a very Happy Thanksgiving  !!!


----------



## Joule

Dmurphy1 said:


> Speedy 35 today and wishing everyone on TPF a very Happy Thanksgiving  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258918


Happy Thanksgiving to you and your lovely Speedy!
Right now, I'm just carrying the bags under my eyes. Time for coffee. Lots and lots of coffee.


----------



## Molly0

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US today!
Thanksgiving 2021 is but a memory now, for us here in Canada.


----------



## mariliz11

Saint Laurent small envelope with black HW


----------



## Shelby33

Can't stand this cat.


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> Love the purse and the pic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Joule

Ok, I'm awake. For the moment.


----------



## JenJBS

Will be carrying this beauty to Grandma's for Thanksgiving dinner. Happy Thanksgiving! Marc Jacobs The Soiree.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5259005
> 
> Can't stand this cat.



Your pretty purple purse has its own guard cat!


----------



## c.michelle

Happy Thanksgiving! Today's purse is this beautiful custom painted Gucci tote bag by Zavala Bespoke. So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A study in light with Speedy.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Brought my Grey Medium Telfar Shopper to Thanksgiving "dinner" (more like late lunch) 



And holiday bonus dog content


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Thursday/Happy Thanksgiving to all the TPFers on one of my favorite threads


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Will be carrying this beauty to Grandma's for Thanksgiving dinner. Happy Thanksgiving! Marc Jacobs The Soiree.
> 
> View attachment 5259051



  !


----------



## Iamminda

mariliz11 said:


> Saint Laurent small envelope with black HW
> View attachment 5258965



I love the look of black hardware on black


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Your pretty purple purse has its own guard cat!


Haha she thinks she needs guards like The Queen!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Brought my Grey Medium Telfar Shopper to Thanksgiving "dinner" (more like late lunch)
> View attachment 5259084
> 
> 
> And holiday bonus dog content
> View attachment 5259086



Such a sweet face your pup has!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> !



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Such a sweet face your pup has!


Fiance's mom's dog! Sooo cute!


----------



## houseof999

Happy Thanksgiving y'all! Stay safe and gobble gobble!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wishing everyone a safe and peaceful Thanksgiving.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Matched my bag to my boots today. Both are Gucci. .


----------



## jbags07

Took Nero Veneta to Thanksgiving brunch…hope all those who celebrate had a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Narnanz

Prada in the basket for a ride to work.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RuedeNesle

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> View attachment 5259328


  She's beautiful!

I hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving too!


----------



## gwendo25

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> I hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving too!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 06ish dojo key trash pick Zarin


----------



## shoes+handbags

Dextersmom said:


> Wishing everyone a safe and peaceful Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 5259132


I love this entire outfit!


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted yesterday for $8 and being used today this Coach.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wishing everyone a safe and peaceful Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 5259132



Lovely colors DM .  Happy Weekend


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Lovely colors DM .  Happy Weekend





shoes+handbags said:


> I love this entire outfit!


Thank you both.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma and poinsettias.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted yesterday for $8 and being used today this Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259645


Love this!


----------



## Molly0

Here’s my $8.00 thrift find today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted yesterday for $8 and being used today this Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259645


 Fainting over the color and the lucky find. I went to three thrift stores with my oldest granddaughter Tuesday and the only red bag I found was the exact same crossbody bag I bought online from Nordstrom Rack a couple of years ago. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Alma and poinsettias.
> View attachment 5259951


 Beautiful bag and flowers!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my $8.00 thrift find today.
> View attachment 5260002


What a bargain!


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my $8.00 thrift find today.
> View attachment 5260002


Lovely bag!  Congrats on getting such a good deal


----------



## mariliz11

YSL medium Loulou


----------



## JenJBS

Will be carrying my red Halo by Alexander Wang today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Will be carrying my red Halo by Alexander Wang today.
> View attachment 5260304


 I love this cutie! Have fun whatever you're doing today!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this cutie! Have fun whatever you're doing today!



Thanks. Groceries and a bit of Christmas shopping.


----------



## LucyMadrid

White bags are trendy for this fall/ winter season, but I'm not really sure. It's quite a contrast, isn't it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Here’s my $8.00 thrift find today.
> View attachment 5260002


The leather looks really squishy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my bronze beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Fainting over the color and the lucky find. I went to three thrift stores with my oldest granddaughter Tuesday and the only red bag I found was the exact same crossbody bag I bought online from Nordstrom Rack a couple of years ago.
> 
> Beautiful bag and flowers!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> The leather looks really squishy!


It is yummy leather.  & I love that it’s one of those bags that you “wear” instead of “carry”.


----------



## jbags07

China Red Nodini today…


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini today…
> 
> View attachment 5260718


 Beautiful! (And that sign is telling me to just stay out of the water!  )


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag.


----------



## bagnut1

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag.
> View attachment 5261028


Adorable. I wonder what kind of phone you have and does it fit in there?  (I have one of their hatbox bags and my giant iPhone is a no-go.)


----------



## JenJBS

bagnut1 said:


> Adorable. I wonder what kind of phone you have and does it fit in there?  (I have one of their hatbox bags and my giant iPhone is a no-go.)



Thank you!     My phone barely fits. Revvl 5G


----------



## dangerouscurves

Carrying this Gucci Marmont cross-body bag to Christmas market in Siegburg, Germany, today.


----------



## cupcake_chic

mariliz11 said:


> YSL medium Loulou
> View attachment 5260132


Great style!! Love the coat? Blazer?


----------



## cupcake_chic

dangerouscurves said:


> Carrying this Gucci Marmont cross-body bag to Christmas market in Siegburg, Germany, today.
> 
> View attachment 5261128


Love the outfit!!


----------



## mariliz11

cupcake_chic said:


> Great style!! Love the coat? Blazer?


Thanks! Blazer is from Zara: https://www.zara.com/gr/en/share/-p..._iOS&utm_source=red_social_movil&v1=109209555


----------



## whateve

brahmin mother of pearl.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5261304
> 
> 
> brahmin mother of pearl.



Drooling over this perfect iridescent-like bag/charm combo .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag.
> View attachment 5261028



I really love the look of this black croc with silver hardware  (I feel like there aren’t enough black/silver hardware bags out there).


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> View attachment 5261304
> 
> 
> brahmin mother of pearl.



gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of this black croc with silver hardware  (I feel like there aren’t enough black/silver hardware bags out there).



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! (And that sign is telling me to just stay out of the water!  )


Thank u!  And yes, a beautiful beach but maybe not for swimming lol


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag.
> View attachment 5261028


Wow! Gorgeous bag


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous bag



Thank you!    So glad you introduced me to Aspinal of London!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Drooling over this perfect iridescent-like bag/charm combo .





poizenisxkandee said:


> gorgeous!


thank you! I almost bought another one before I realized this one is already perfect.


----------



## coffee2go

MaxMara Plages in navy blue… like a busket & tote bag in one… she’s so low-key, no logo, very lightweight and has adjustable shoulder strap to carry it both on the shoulder and crossbody… this is my running errands bag, it’s small size but she fits a tone!

the only branding is a tiny MaxMara Made in Italy written on the sides of the bag, where the shoulder strap goes


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> MaxMara Plages in navy blue… like a busket & tote bag in one… she’s so low-key, no logo, very lightweight and has adjustable shoulder strap to carry it both on the shoulder and crossbody… this is my running errands bag, it’s small size but she fits a tone!
> 
> the only branding is a tiny MaxMara Made in Italy written on the sides of the bag, where the shoulder strap goes



I also just figured the shoulder strap can be adjusted so the bag changes its shape like this into a bucket bag


----------



## loves

Carrying this in honour of Virgil Abloh


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy today


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag.
> View attachment 5261028


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5261304
> 
> 
> brahmin mother of pearl.


This beautuful color(colors?) screams Little Mermaid IMO,  and I don't know why. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Lake Effect

I had this vintage Coach out with me for Thanksgiving and the long weekend. It’s so dainty!  As compared to some of the large workhorses I use!


----------



## BeachBagGal

poizenisxkandee said:


> Brought my Grey Medium Telfar Shopper to Thanksgiving "dinner" (more like late lunch)
> View attachment 5259084
> 
> 
> And holiday bonus dog content
> View attachment 5259086


Your pup is adoooorable!!! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautuful color(colors?) screams Little Mermaid IMO,  and I don't know why. It's gorgeous.


It does! Like glistening scales. Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue


----------



## bejewelDsweetheart

Getting into the festive spirit with this old girl


----------



## Iamminda

On the road for a bit.  Guess DH saw me tying this scarf out of the corner of his eye and he actually said “Nice, very colorful” when I was done .


----------



## maggiesze1

Longchamp mailbox bag today...


----------



## dangerouscurves

cupcake_chic said:


> Love the outfit!!


Thank you!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Virgin Abloh, Louis Vuitton's designer, passed away at the age of 41. May he rest in peace.


----------



## americandreaming

Last week
	

		
			
		

		
	



This week


----------



## yologuy123

..................................


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It does! Like glistening scales. Thank you!


That's it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On the road for a bit.  Guess DH saw me tying this scarf out of the corner of his eye and he actually said “Nice, very colorful” when I was done .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261933


I can see why your DH likes it. I think it's  really pretty!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    So glad you introduced me to Aspinal of London!


Great bags! I love mine too…need to look again, but I’ve been hyper focused on TM BV for awhile now. You’ve picked up some beautiful Aspinals….


----------



## jbags07

Not much ambience at my chiropractors office, this was the best i could do


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I can see why your DH likes it. I think it's  really pretty!



Thanks .  I didn’t think he would notice .


----------



## Molly0

I know it’s very “matchy-matchy” but I couldn’t resist pairing my newest thrift find with some boots I’ve had kicking around for a while.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I know it’s very “matchy-matchy” but I couldn’t resist pairing my newest thrift find with some boots I’ve had kicking around for a while.
> View attachment 5262193


They look great together!


----------



## BagLadyT

Felt festive today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> Felt festive today!
> View attachment 5262222


Indeed very festive and cute! 
I wanna be festive too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I know it’s very “matchy-matchy” but I couldn’t resist pairing my newest thrift find with some boots I’ve had kicking around for a while.
> View attachment 5262193


Both look great together and YOU look great!!!
I remember in high school everyone used to LOVE to match EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> They look great together!


Thanks!  Chanel & Coach. They seem happy together. haha


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Both look great together and YOU look great!!!
> I remember in high school everyone used to LOVE to match EVERYTHING!!!


Yup.  Same!     Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I've been craving for a pink and red bag these days, so I decided to use my remodele bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> On the road for a bit.  Guess DH saw me tying this scarf out of the corner of his eye and he actually said “Nice, very colorful” when I was done .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261933


How fun! ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

BagLadyT said:


> Felt festive today!
> View attachment 5262222


Who doesn’t love some plaid and some Coach! ❤️


----------



## Joule

Busy day. Loaded down.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## BagLadyT

More errands with this SL green toy!


----------



## BagLadyT

BeachBagGal said:


> Who doesn’t love some plaid and some Coach! ❤


I’m sayin!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Indeed very festive and cute!
> I wanna be festive too.



Thank you friend!


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to those in the US today!
> Thanksgiving 2021 is but a memory now, for us here in Canada.
> View attachment 5258930



What a beauty!!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I know it’s very “matchy-matchy” but I couldn’t resist pairing my newest thrift find with some boots I’ve had kicking around for a while.
> View attachment 5262193



Perfect match — they look great together!  I am a huge fan of these Legacy Duffles


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> How fun! ❤



Thanks BBG 




Sunshine mama said:


> I've been craving for a pink and red bag these days, so I decided to use my remodele bag.
> View attachment 5262343
> View attachment 5262422



Beautiful bag SSSM — you did a great job .  And you certainly picked the cutest display to take a picture of it at — Baby Yoda has my .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks BBG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag SSSM — you did a great job .  And you certainly picked the cutest display to take a picture of it at — Baby Yoda has my .


Thank you!
I was actually thinking, hmmmm, I'm sure @Iamminda  would approve!


----------



## BagLadyT

Molly0 said:


> I know it’s very “matchy-matchy” but I couldn’t resist pairing my newest thrift find with some boots I’ve had kicking around for a while.
> View attachment 5262193



I LOVE matchy matchy!


----------



## JenJBS

My Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.
> View attachment 5262832


Beautiful color and cool shape!


----------



## maggiesze1

I'm really liking this bag...so colorful and unique..

Ariel magazine bag from Danielle Nicole


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful color and cool shape!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## keishapie1973

YSL Niki in rouge


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.
> View attachment 5262832



Such a pretty color — also cute and very in-style shape


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color — also cute and very in-style shape



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Molly0

BagLadyT said:


> What a beauty!!


Thank you BagLadyT!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Perfect match — they look great together!  I am a huge fan of these Legacy Duffles


Thank you Minda!  Every Coach collection needs at least one of these Duffles right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
Before and after.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
> Before and after.
> View attachment 5263324
> View attachment 5263325


Love that “Sunshine” touch as always!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Love that “Sunshine” touch as always!


Awww thank you!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunshine mama said:


> This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
> Before and after.
> View attachment 5263324
> View attachment 5263325
> View attachment 5263328


Nice - looks great! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice - looks great! ❤


Thank you!
Loving this non pink Atm!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
> Before and after.
> View attachment 5263324
> View attachment 5263325
> View attachment 5263328


It's not just that you have the talent to change your bags, you also have an eye for details, which makes your bags transformed and BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Playing in the closet again. (Translation: Can't afford a new bag, so I'm trying to give my closet bags a second look.) JPK Paris bag. The hardware is heavy and it slouches a lot, which makes it hard to find stuff. (Or photograph.) I carried it this morning but it's already back in the closet. I love the lining though. The wallet is a 2004 purchase. Nordstrom brand. I thought I'd go red and green for the holidays. (Until I miss my red wallet.  ) Didn't notice all the scratches on the wallet until I took the picture. But it was used a lot.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

whateve said:


> View attachment 5261304
> 
> 
> brahmin mother of pearl.



Oh wow, that’s really beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Playing in the closet again. (Translation: Can't afford a new bag, so I'm trying to give my closet bags a second look.) JPK Paris bag. The hardware is heavy and it slouches a lot, which makes it hard to find stuff. (Or photograph.) I carried it this morning but it's already back in the closet. I love the lining though. The wallet is a 2004 purchase. Nordstrom brand. I thought I'd go red and green for the holidays. (Until I miss my red wallet.  ) Didn't notice all the scratches on the wallet until I took the picture. But it was used a lot.
> View attachment 5263409


Red + green = totally Christmas!!
I love reading your stories, it's so fun!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Red + green = totally Christmas!!
> I love reading your stories, it's so fun!


Thanks SM!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Playing in the closet again. (Translation: Can't afford a new bag, so I'm trying to give my closet bags a second look.) JPK Paris bag. The hardware is heavy and it slouches a lot, which makes it hard to find stuff. (Or photograph.) I carried it this morning but it's already back in the closet. I love the lining though. The wallet is a 2004 purchase. Nordstrom brand. I thought I'd go red and green for the holidays. (Until I miss my red wallet.  ) Didn't notice all the scratches on the wallet until I took the picture. But it was used a lot.
> View attachment 5263409


That lining does look intriguing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> That lining does look intriguing!


Hi M! 
The lining is floral. There's a center zipper pocket, a back wall zipper pocket, and a front wall leather cell phone pocket. (That is too small for the current size phones. It's around ten years old.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> The lining is floral. There's a center zipper pocket, a back wall zipper pocket, and a front wall leather cell phone pocket. (That is too small for the current size phones. It's around ten years old.)
> 
> View attachment 5263457


Maybe you can wear it inside out too?


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> The lining is floral. There's a center zipper pocket, a back wall zipper pocket, and a front wall leather cell phone pocket. (That is too small for the current size phones. It's around ten years old.)
> 
> View attachment 5263457



That lining is lovely! So cheerful!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> That lining is lovely! So cheerful!


Totally!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
> Before and after.
> View attachment 5263324
> View attachment 5263325
> View attachment 5263328



This color is beautiful and you did a great job on this latest purse procedure Dr Sunshine .  I definitely need to put a purple bag on my wishlist for 2022 (after I make my way back from ban island .  I already have a couple bags in mind ).


----------



## Iamminda

It’s always fun to play in our purse closet whether we _need _ a new bag or not .  This is a lovely bag — that lining is great.  It looks like the strap is detachable (?), I am wondering if you would like the bag better if you switch out the strap.  If I remember correctly, you have a pretty multi-color guitar strap (from Amazon). 



RuedeNesle said:


> Playing in the closet again. (Translation: Can't afford a new bag, so I'm trying to give my closet bags a second look.) JPK Paris bag. The hardware is heavy and it slouches a lot, which makes it hard to find stuff. (Or photograph.) I carried it this morning but it's already back in the closet. I love the lining though. The wallet is a 2004 purchase. Nordstrom brand. I thought I'd go red and green for the holidays. (Until I miss my red wallet.  ) Didn't notice all the scratches on the wallet until I took the picture. But it was used a lot.
> View attachment 5263409


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> That lining is lovely! So cheerful!


Hi J!
Thanks! I agree!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s always fun to play in our purse closet whether we _need _ a new bag or not .  This is a lovely bag — that lining is great.  It looks like the strap is detachable (?), I am wondering if you would like the bag better if you switch out the strap.  If I remember correctly, you have a pretty multi-color guitar strap (from Amazon).


Hi Minda!
It is fun to play in our purse closet. Dang! How did I not think about changing out the strap? I change out the straps on most of my bags and never thought about this bag.   The Amazon strap is at home but I'm sure I can find a strap with lighter hardware here.
Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is beautiful and you did a great job on this latest purse procedure Dr Sunshine .  I definitely need to put a purple bag on my wishlist for 2022 (after I make my way back from ban island .  I already have a couple bags in mind ).



Oh! Which ones do you have in mind? Please share... Pretty please...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This color is beautiful and you did a great job on this latest purse procedure Dr Sunshine .  I definitely need to put a purple bag on my wishlist for 2022 (after I make my way back from ban island .  I already have a couple bags in mind ).


Thank you so much! It was great fun being a purse doc!
Here's another version.  I used the short part of the crossbody strap to turn it into a short purse handle.
I like this look a lot!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much! It was great fun being a purse doc!
> Here's another version.  I used the short part of the crossbody strap to turn it into a short purse handle.
> I like this look a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263647



Sunshine, where did you learn your skills of handbag doctoring?  How did you get this kind of training?  Do you doctor bags professionally?  I'm just curious.  I am always interested in how people learned to do what they do, and dream of learning the same for myself.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Oh! Which ones do you have in mind? Please share... Pretty please...



Well, you know I am _really _on a ban this time . But I want to look into the light purple M Gavriel hobo as well as the new purple Puzzle Hobo (not sure if the Puzzle can work as a hobo but it’s worth researching).


----------



## BagLadyT

Getting my flu shot now and Pfizer booster next week! Gettin’ her done w/ my Lolita Chiquita!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Well, you know I am _really _on a ban this time . But I want to look into the light purple M Gavriel hobo as well as the new purple Puzzle Hobo (not sure if the Puzzle can work as a hobo but it’s worth researching).



Beautiful choices!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia Herzog said:


> Sunshine, where did you learn your skills of handbag doctoring?  How did you get this kind of training?  Do you doctor bags professionally?  I'm just curious.  I am always interested in how people learned to do what they do, and dream of learning the same for myself.


Oh thank you!
I am self taught. I also self taught to sew to a pro level. Ever since I was a young girl, I wanted to break/rip things apart and put them back together,  and wanted to make things I love. It's kinda silly, but when I see an object,  I just want to open and see how it's made. I don't dare do it to high end bags, but maybe one day I will.
I figure, if I hate it, then it was a good lesson learned. So far, there's a Ferragamo bag I don't really love in the way it turned out,  and I am trying to figure out how I should tackle it to remodel it again.
I don't doctor bags professionally.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Maison Margiela camera bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Maison Margiela camera bag today.
> View attachment 5263721


Nice bag! And the gingerbread cat and dog are so cute!


----------



## shoes+handbags

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi M!
> The lining is floral. There's a center zipper pocket, a back wall zipper pocket, and a front wall leather cell phone pocket. (That is too small for the current size phones. It's around ten years old.)
> 
> View attachment 5263457


I love a fun lining inside a bag!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> This light purple bag. I cut the strap  and changed out the silver hardware to gold hardware. I saved the strap so that I can use it if I want to.
> Before and after.
> View attachment 5263324
> View attachment 5263325
> View attachment 5263328


You did an amazing job! Thank you for posting before and after pictures.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Maison Margiela camera bag today.
> View attachment 5263721



The adorable cat and dog look great guarding your pretty purse .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice bag! And the gingerbread cat and dog are so cute!


Thank you, Sunshine!   




Iamminda said:


> The adorable cat and dog look great guarding your pretty purse .


Thank you, Minda!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My newest bag joining me for the workweek. I like stars a lot and love this print


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice bag! And the gingerbread cat and dog are so cute!


+1  what a beautiful Christmas decorations


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> Getting my flu shot now and Pfizer booster next week! Gettin’ her done w/ my Lolita Chiquita!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263651


  
Wishing you Healthy Holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

shoes+handbags said:


> I love a fun lining inside a bag!


Hi S&H!  
Thanks! The lining was one reason I bought the bag. (After the red exterior, of course!)

@Iamminda I really got excited about carrying it crossbody and tried one of the straps I have here. The problem is the hole on the side where the strap hooks are not directly at the top of the bag, and the circle hardware is very thick. (Which explains the big hooks on the strap, I guess.) I'm going to try to channel @Sunshine mama and create "something" that will work.  I'll post if I come up with "something".


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123


Love this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Been carrying this non stop since yesterday.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## vesna

Bal briefcase in pivoine and. Ivienne Westwood small crossbody for essentials at last at work


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Rebecca Minkoff Edie Shoulder Flap bag


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> +1  what a beautiful Christmas decorations


Thank you!   




Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123



Stunning bag, and fabulous pic!  Such a great fall image!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bag, and fabulous pic!  Such a great fall image!


Thank you @JenJBS, I thought so too, I liked the combination of yellow leaves and a purple bag.


----------



## Beauty2c

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123


What a beautiful Moynat!  Their colors are stunning. You added a nice background to showcase the bag.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Brought my Longchamp for a rare visit to the office today. Favorite tote Purchased on sale during last year's Nordstrom anniversary sale.


----------



## missconvy

73 degrees today in Missouri. I’ll take it.


----------



## Iamminda

DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582


Oh that's  pretty look IM! And that's so cool that your drink matches the bag!!


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> Wishing you Healthy Holidays!


Thank you my friend! Wishing you Healthy Holidays to you and yours as well!


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Your bag and strap combo and that barista are amazing!


----------



## BagLadyT

Krystelle_S said:


> Brought my Longchamp for a rare visit to the office today. Favorite tote Purchased on sale during last year's Nordstrom anniversary sale.
> View attachment 5264424



That’s the mama to my mini!


----------



## essiedub

Joule said:


> Busy day. Loaded down.
> View attachment 5262404


Love this bag! It’s like a totally tailored tote! Perfect


----------



## essiedub

vesna said:


> Bal briefcase in pivoine and. Ivienne Westwood small crossbody for essentials at last at work
> View attachment 5264334


I’ve never seen this proportion on a Bal..neat that you use as a briefcase.  The plaid is adorable on the Vivienne Westwood.  P.s. love looking at peoples’ bookshelves! ..erm...Yours is very rigorous . As a recall you are a prof in astrophysics or something too hard for me!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582



Can I ask what drink that is with the pretty colors?


----------



## whateve

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123


This color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve




----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  I have been wanting to find a coffee shop with “coffee art” (inspired by all the drinks of @kistae ).  The drink contains expresso, milk, orange blossom water, coconut cream, vanilla and brown sugar.   I think the flavors were super subtle because I couldn’t really make out these flavors too well — it was just a good coffee .  I chose the rainbow art topping whereas DH chose the regular art (same art but cream color).  


@BagLadyT 



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that's  pretty look IM! And that's so cool that your drink matches the bag!!





JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what drink that is with the pretty colors?


----------



## hippieluxe

My medium so black Reissue all weekend. It’s one of my favorite bags ever! I love how it’s luxurious yet low key it is and the distressed calfskin is perfect for hiding the results of my non delicate lifestyle lol


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5264647



I like this bag (can't remember seeing it before).  The bag/trim contrast is really pretty.  I would love to add a bucket bag someday.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I like this bag (can't remember seeing it before).  The bag/trim contrast is really pretty.  I would love to add a bucket bag someday.


Thanks! I don't think I've ever shown it before. I bought it on my last trip in Wyoming. I loved the colors. The leather is very soft. It's a Fossil. Besides the drawstring, it has a snap inside so nothing will fall out even if it turns over.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582


Is that coffee !  ?!??

edit: I saw your response


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies .  I have been wanting to find a coffee shop with “coffee art” (inspired by all the drinks of @kistae ).  The drink contains expresso, milk, orange blossom water, coconut cream, vanilla and brown sugar.   I think the flavors were super subtle because I couldn’t really make out these flavors too well — it was just a good coffee .  I chose the rainbow art topping whereas DH chose the regular art (same art but cream color).
> 
> 
> @BagLadyT


Love
This!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264123


A beautiful fall picture


----------



## shoes+handbags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5264647


I love the pattern on the handle!


----------



## kistae

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582


That’s is GORGEOUS. The colours are so fab


----------



## Joule

essiedub said:


> Love this bag! It’s like a totally tailored tote! Perfect


Thanks! I love it, too. It's my barge.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks .   It was a fun trying this new coffee place (a bit far but worth the trip ).




BeachBagGal said:


> Love
> This!





kistae said:


> That’s is GORGEOUS. The colours are so fab


----------



## whateve

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the pattern on the handle!


Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

hippieluxe said:


> My medium so black Reissue all weekend. It’s one of my favorite bags ever! I love how it’s luxurious yet low key it is and the distressed calfskin is perfect for hiding the results of my non delicate lifestyle lol
> 
> View attachment 5264668



It might sound weird but she’s sexy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> It might sound weird but she’s sexy!


Totally appropriate in this case.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582


I don't think I can say anything that hasn't already been said, but I just want you to know I love your bag, coffee, and this picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm getting inspired by @Iamminda  again.  The strap looks kinda busy just sitting  next to purple. It  looks much better on.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm getting inspired by @Iamminda  again.  The strap looks kinda busy just sitting  next to purple. It  looks much better on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265025


It doesn't look busy at all. It's so pretty with purple!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another closet dive. Galeries Lafayette crossbody bag. Still carrying my green wallet.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Totally appropriate in this case.



You get me!


----------



## Beauty2c

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5264955


Stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you RN .  You are having a good time and good luck closet diving arent you?  .  I really love this red bag (from your paris trip?) — the croc embossing looks so luxe 



RuedeNesle said:


> I don't think I can say anything that hasn't already been said, but I just want you to know I love your bag, coffee, and this picture!





RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive. Galeries Lafayette crossbody bag. Still carrying my green wallet.
> View attachment 5265050


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm getting inspired by @Iamminda  again.  The strap looks kinda busy just sitting  next to purple. It  looks much better on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265025



It looks great SSSM .  I love _every _element of this combo!


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Sunshine mama said:


> I used my MCM Berlin Cassette bag yesterday, a break from my Gucci vanity case.



I'm on the hunt for one of these!! Love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I'm on the hunt for one of these!! Love it.


Thank you!
1976 is an important year so it was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It looks great SSSM .  I love _every _element of this combo!


Thank you.  I ended up not using the keycharm, but the strap was super comfy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive. Galeries Lafayette crossbody bag. Still carrying my green wallet.
> View attachment 5265050


I see a super cute  Xmas theme here!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm getting inspired by @Iamminda  again.  The strap looks kinda busy just sitting  next to purple. It  looks much better on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265025


Thank you. And you know, purple has RED in it!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Got inspired by all the purple bags lately and pulled out my "Bow Pleat" bag from Bestey Johnson. She's got the softest lamb leather


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Got inspired by all the purple bags lately and pulled out my "Bow Pleat" bag from Bestey Johnson. She's got the softest lamb leather
> View attachment 5265488


It looks gorgeous!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thank you RN .  You are having a good time and good luck closet diving arent you?  .  I really love this red bag (from your paris trip?) — the croc embossing looks so luxe


Thanks Minda!
You're correct! It's from my 2019 Paris trip.


----------



## dodso012

Carried my new to me Proenza Schouler
PS1 medium in raspberry


----------



## Molly0

dodso012 said:


> Carried my new to me Proenza Schouler
> PS1 medium in raspberry
> 
> View attachment 5265562
> View attachment 5265563


I love  this colour!   I have a raspberry.  …Now I have to get her out…


----------



## maggiesze1

My Danielle Nicole x Hello Kitty bag today...


----------



## Sunshine mama

The red one.(hi @RuedeNesle ) I really like this strap cuz I can have 2 looks for the price of one.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The red one.(hi @RuedeNesle ) I really like this strap cuz I can have 2 looks for the price of one.
> View attachment 5265795
> View attachment 5265796



I hope RN doesn’t have any plans today because she will need all day to recover from fainting here!  Gorgeous


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Borough in Pine with a fun lining. Rough & Tumble bags are very well made and really fit my lifestyle.


----------



## Molly0

My “Raspberry”. ( but it really is more pink than it appears in this light )


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> My “Raspberry”. ( but it really is more pink than it appears in this light )
> View attachment 5265856


Haven't seen this bag in so long that I forgot about it! The pleating is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

It's time for Coach Poppy to come out and play! This purse has been in my collection the longest of all.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Haven't seen this bag in so long that I forgot about it! The pleating is beautiful!


Thanks.  Yes she’s stuck around cuz I just can’t part with her. I’ve never seen a colour quite like this. So bright and so smooshie that she makes me happy!   She’s from 2014.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> It's time for Coach Poppy to come out and play! This purse has been in my collection the longest of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266028


Love the ice skates!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DH offered to take this picture _without _my asking (think he was concerned that I would spill it all over myself ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264582


Everything is lovely, sweet IM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It's time for Coach Poppy to come out and play! This purse has been in my collection the longest of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266028


Love love those skates!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5265845
> 
> Rough & Tumble Borough in Pine with a fun lining. Rough & Tumble bags are very well made and really fit my lifestyle.


Rough and tumble lifestyle???


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The red one.(hi @RuedeNesle ) I really like this strap cuz I can have 2 looks for the price of one.
> View attachment 5265795
> View attachment 5265796


  She's beautiful with either strap!



Iamminda said:


> I hope RN doesn’t have any plans today because she will need all day to recover from fainting here!  Gorgeous


 The good news is I was lying down when I opened this thread on my phone, so no injuries from fainting. The bad news is I woke up to go to the bathroom.......I need a helmet and Depends to read this thread.


----------



## RuedeNesle

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5265845
> 
> Rough & Tumble Borough in Pine with a fun lining. Rough & Tumble bags are very well made and really fit my lifestyle.


I love the exterior and the fun lining!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> It's time for Coach Poppy to come out and play! This purse has been in my collection the longest of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266028


She's beautiful! How old is she? ( ETA: I just saw in the Coach thread you posted you've had her since 2011!) And your post made me think. What is the oldest bag in my collection? I gifted, sold and donated a lot of bags when I moved in 2014, but held on to the bags I just couldn't part with. My quick answer would be my red (Duh!) Lancel bag I purchased in Paris at the Lancel store across from the Opera, February, 2008. (She's also the heaviest and least carried because of her weight but she's still beautiful to look at in my closet, and brings back wonderful memories.  )


----------



## JenJBS

Jimmy Choo BonBon


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Everything is lovely, sweet IM.



Thanks dear DM .  Hope you are having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Juliet midi in burgundy vacchetta leather.


----------



## misskittee

Phantom cabas today!


----------



## LucyMadrid

I am recovering my pre-covid bags. This Chanel clutch with chain was purchased about two years ago and worn only twice. I expect I will take her out more often from now on. Sorry the pic is a bit distorted.


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Veneta Hanami basket bag….


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta Hanami basket bag….
> 
> View attachment 5266754


wow, this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta Hanami basket bag….
> 
> View attachment 5266754


This is the most beautiful BV I have ever seen.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> View attachment 5266752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am recovering my pre-covid bags. This Chanel clutch with chain was purchased about two years ago and worn only twice. I expect I will take her out more often from now on. Sorry the pic is a bit distorted.


 I really like this one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta Hanami basket bag….
> 
> View attachment 5266754


So unique and pretty!


----------



## LucyMadrid

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Veneta Hanami basket bag….
> 
> View attachment 5266754



A beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This smooshy goodness today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This smooshy goodness today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267005


Love your smooshy goodness and your charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another closet dive, Aimee Kestenberg.
Until I save up enough money to attend the @Sunshine mama School of Staging I'll keep practicing and building my entrance application portfolio.  Tried to make this look like a star on top of a pen tree. The green wallet is a "present".


----------



## houseof999

New to me RM mini mini MAB satchel.  Took her all the way to CA to test her out and she did great so now I'm looking to find it NWT!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Love your smooshy goodness and your charm!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive, Aimee Kestenberg.
> Until I save up enough money to attend the @Sunshine mama School of Staging I'll keep practicing and building my entrance application portfolio.  Tried to make this look like a star on top of a pen tree. The green wallet is a "present".
> View attachment 5267031


Hahahhaha thank you. I love your representation of the star on a tree!! It's simy starpecular!
 I love the red leather too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahahhaha thank you. I love your representation of the star on a tree!! It's simy starpecular!
> I love the red leather too!


Thanks SM! I usually pull out this bag around the 4th of July, but I think it works for this Holiday season too.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me RM mini mini MAB satchel.  Took her all the way to CA to test her out and she did great so now I'm looking to find it NWT!
> View attachment 5267032


You went to California and didn't visit me?!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This smooshy goodness today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267005



Yummy leather!  I want that charm


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> You went to California and didn't visit me?!!!



We all could have had a meet up


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You went to California and didn't visit me?!!!



It was a very short visit to see my BFF after almost four long years! She had a full schedule of things to do. I'll definitely try to meet up next time I'm anywhere near drivable distance!!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> We all could have had a meet up



We SHOULD have a get together ! My BFF isn't into purses at all.  She wouldn't have enjoyed our endless conversations about bags.   Plus I think I need to make a photo album of my whole collection to bring with me for you guys to see.


----------



## Schnooples

A rainy day here so I opted for a little Rexy


----------



## Dmurphy1

I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM! I usually pull out this bag around the 4th of July, but I think it works for this Holiday season too.


I love red bags for their versatility.  They can be worn for Valentine's, Memorial Day, 4th of July, Labor Day, and for Xmas.(I think that's it?)
Urrrrrgh, I meant to say *simply* starpecular.


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267280


Congratulations! I've never seen that one before. It's very pretty! I have a Brahmin on the way too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267280


I love the colors! It's so pretty.


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've never seen that one before. It's very pretty! I have a Brahmin on the way too!


Thanks so much and I hope you love yours as much as I love this bag !!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267280



This is so pretty — I really love the swirly leave designs .  I want to add a Brahmin bag someday — hard to decide on a colorway though, so many pretty ones to choose from.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty — I really love the swirly leave designs .  I want to add a Brahmin bag someday — hard to decide on a colorway though, so many pretty ones to choose from.


Thank you Minda, I always overlooked Brahmin, but quality for price wise, this brand is incredible.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday .  (Hoping there’s enough red here for RN to notice my bag today ).


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday .  (Hoping there’s enough red here for RN to notice my bag today ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267385


Wow !!! Gorgeous Minda !!


----------



## Narnanz

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday . (Hoping there’s enough red here for RN to notice my bag today ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267385


GORGEOUS!!!!!....yes I am shouting!!


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267280



What a showstopper!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday .  (Hoping there’s enough red here for RN to notice my bag today ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267385


  I'm typing this on my phone with one hand. My youngest grandson is in my other arm sleeping. Decided to check out the forum while he's napping and almost woke him up when I swooned over your picture! This is in the top three of the bags I wish I had in red.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  It felt right  to use this bag on this dreary day.   RN — I am glad you were already sitting down and phew, what a close call in almost waking up the little cutie .




Dmurphy1 said:


> Wow !!! Gorgeous Minda !!





Narnanz said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!....yes I am shouting!!





RuedeNesle said:


> I'm typing this on my phone with one hand. My youngest grandson is in my other arm sleeping. Decided to check out the forum while he's napping and almost woke him up when I swooned over your picture! This is in the top three of the bags I wish I had in red.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday .  (Hoping there’s enough red here for RN to notice my bag today ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267385


Gorgeous Town, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my caramel beauty (and my Munro booties @Addicted to bags ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Town, sweet IM.



Thanks dear DM .  Your gorgeous Caramel beauty is quite yummy


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my caramel beauty (and my Munro booties @Addicted to bags ).
> View attachment 5267490


Everything is so lovely DM! I love your stack also! I wasn't able to find the same color booties so I ended up buying some Munro combat boots in black.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Everything is so lovely DM! I love your stack also! I wasn't able to find the same color booties so I ended up buying some Munro combat boots in black.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear DM .  Your gorgeous Caramel beauty is quite yummy


Thank you both.   
Atb, I am so impressed with the comfort and quality of Munro.  On par with Aquatalia and Paul Green (two brands I have and love) but for around half the price.


----------



## naenaepok

Jereni said:


> Polene Numero Douze for dinner out…
> 
> View attachment 5139268


is this picture true to colour please? because it loooks way lighter than the lilac on the site


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another closet dive, but one I've been looking for, for the last 3 weeks. Finally found it yesterday at the very bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when she moved during covid. It was pretty squished but it's looking better. Dooney Olivia satchel.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive, but one I've been looking for, for the last 3 weeks. Finally found it yesterday at the very bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when she moved during covid. It was pretty squished but it's looking better. Dooney Olivia satchel.
> View attachment 5267850


Squished looks good on her!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive, but one I've been looking for, for the last 3 weeks. Finally found it yesterday at the very bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when she moved during covid. It was pretty squished but it's looking better. Dooney Olivia satchel.
> View attachment 5267850



Another pretty DB .  I am glad you were able to find this red beauty again — isn’t it nice to use a bag that you haven’t used in a long time?   It’s almost like carrying a new bag.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> wow, this is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you   Its not typical BV lol.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> This is the most beautiful BV I have ever seen.


Thank you! Pix don’t do it justice, its even more stunning IRL.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you! Pix don’t do it justice, its even more stunning IRL.


I tried googling that style.  Is it an older one or did I miss something?


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I tried googling that style.  Is it an older one or did I miss something?


In 2017 BV released a limited collection of 50th anniversary bags…this was one of them. There aren’t a lot out there, but they will pop up occasionally. If i ever see one i will let u know. Here are a couple of closeups, and a side angle. It has nice dimension. 

its featured along with a bunch of other cool bags, in this PurseBlog article









						Bottega Veneta Spring 2017 Celebrated the Brand’s 50th Anniversary with Both Women’s and Men’s Bags - PurseBlog
					

Bottega Veneta doesn't often debut brand new handbag designs, and when it does, it's usually not on the runway. That means the brand's Spring 2017 show, marking Bottega Veneta's 50th anniversary…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## JenJBS

My Rebecca Minkoff coral Nikki!


----------



## whateve

Coach Madison Hailey from 2010


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Coach Madison Hailey from 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268061



The Madison Hailey is such a wonderful style!


----------



## BeachBagGal

JenJBS said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff coral Nikki!
> View attachment 5268059


Love this color!


----------



## JenJBS

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Squished looks good on her!


  Thanks ATB!


Iamminda said:


> Another pretty DB .  I am glad you were able to find this red beauty again — isn’t it nice to use a bag that you haven’t used in a long time?   It’s almost like carrying a new bag.



Thanks Minda! It does feel like carrying a new bag, and no new debit on my bank account.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This red one again. Apparently, my bag with the contents and the strap weigh 2 pounds


----------



## c.michelle

Taking out one of the coolest custom bags I have from Zavala Bespoke. There could not have been a better way to brighten up my Louis Vuitton!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This red one again. Apparently, my bag with the contents and the strap weigh 2 pounds
> View attachment 5268702



Gorgeous red!


----------



## Iamminda

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5268707
> 
> Taking out one of the coolest custom bags I have from Zavala Bespoke. There could not have been a better way to brighten up my Louis Vuitton!



Nice picture!  This Keith Haring (?) design looks terrific on your On the Go!


----------



## maggiesze1

My super fluffy Shearling Longchamp Le pliage in xs...


----------



## fendifemale

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive, but one I've been looking for, for the last 3 weeks. Finally found it yesterday at the very bottom of the bin my DD packed my bags in when she moved during covid. It was pretty squished but it's looking better. Dooney Olivia satchel.
> View attachment 5267850


Stuff her with throw blankets. It helps for my Speedy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This red one again. Apparently, my bag with the contents and the strap weigh 2 pounds
> View attachment 5268702


  
I love this beauty. There's no weigh she weighs that much!


----------



## RuedeNesle

fendifemale said:


> Stuff her with throw blankets. It helps for my Speedy.


Thanks for the tip FF!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this beauty. There's no weigh she weighs that much!


I love your puns weigh too much!!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your puns weigh too much!!!!!


Thank you, but when it comes to your puns you are weigh ahead of everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thank you, but when it comes to your puns you are weigh ahead of everyone!


Ok one more.  I know it's cheesy.
No weigh!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

maggiesze1 said:


> My super fluffy Shearling Longchamp Le pliage in xs...
> 
> View attachment 5269026



I've never seen a wolly Longchamp before.  Cute!


----------



## Narnanz

2009ish HYPE Jordan drawstring tote...thrifted find for $5


----------



## jbags07

Ferragamo crossbody today


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga  Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## themeanreds

Carrying this suede beauty this week


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my Polene today...


----------



## hers4eva

jbags07 said:


> Ferragamo crossbody today
> 
> View attachment 5269682



I love hummingbirds.

Such a gorgeous design!


----------



## BeachBagGal

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5268707
> 
> Taking out one of the coolest custom bags I have from Zavala Bespoke. There could not have been a better way to brighten up my Louis Vuitton!


Oh I love the KH!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my Polene today...
> 
> View attachment 5269812


Love the charm! Did you get it recently?


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the charm! Did you get it recently?


Thank you! Yes, I got it from leara_by_tanty on Instagram. I love her charms!


----------



## Yuki85

Took the chance for being alone in the office


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga  Metallic Edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5269776



Love the bag and the pic!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Love the bag and the pic!!



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

hers4eva said:


> I love hummingbirds.
> 
> Such a gorgeous design!


Me too!  And thank u


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was having  pink withdrawal symptoms, so I'm using this pink cutie.


----------



## southernbelle43

A BIG BIG shout out to Jbags07 who posted that gorgeous BV bag above, which I admired as a BV style that would work for me, for sending me a message that the exact same bag in excellent condition was for sale at a great price on a resale site.  After a solid hour of trying to get into the site I snagged it. I am thrilled beyond words.  What is the chance of a limited edition bag showing up like new for a great price a couple of days after I admired it? 

Merry Christmas to ME from ME. Now to browse through my collection to see which ones to sell because I have a limit to the number of bags I allow myself.  (a self imposed thing to be sure).

This is Jbags07 photo that I admired so much. It is so much better than the one on the website.


----------



## misskittee

Loving this bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## maggiesze1

Took my Marc Jacobs mini tote to get my booster/ flu shot...


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Took my Marc Jacobs mini tote to get my booster/ flu shot...
> 
> View attachment 5270490



I like this denim version a lot — and love everything else you added.  (I am so tempted to get a SW charm but am not sure if it would look too big on an Alma BB.)


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> A BIG BIG shout out to Jbags07 who posted that gorgeous BV bag above, which I admired as a BV style that would work for me, for sending me a message that the exact same bag in excellent condition was for sale at a great price on a resale site.  After a solid hour of trying to get into the site I snagged it. I am thrilled beyond words.  What is the chance of a limited edition bag showing up like new for a great price a couple of days after I admired it?
> 
> Merry Christmas to ME from ME. Now to browse through my collection to see which ones to sell because I have a limit to the number of bags I allow myself.  (a self imposed thing to be sure).
> 
> This is Jbags07 photo that I admired so much. It is so much better than the one on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270300



Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## Joule

I'll never be as good as @Sunshine mama. I should just accept it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I'll never be as good as @Sunshine mama . I should just accept it.
> View attachment 5270559


Your bag and your picture are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> I was having  pink withdrawal symptoms, so I'm using this pink cutie.
> View attachment 5270224



All is so utterly adorable


----------



## ccbaggirl89

At work today...


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag and your picture are BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Joule said:


> I'll never be as good as @Sunshine mama. I should just accept it.
> View attachment 5270559



Me too — I accept it as well . Lovely picture of your 227


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I'll never be as good as @Sunshine mama. I should just accept it.





Iamminda said:


> Me too — I accept it as well . Lovely picture of your 227


Thank you,  but you two are embarrassing me! And both of you have beautuful pictures too, so I feel really honored!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My super fluffy Shearling Longchamp Le pliage in xs...
> 
> View attachment 5269026


So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday!  Trying to do a quick ”Costco Product Alert” here before DH get into the car  and roll his eyes.  These peppermint shortbread cookies are fantastic (should have bought 2 bags) .


----------



## B4GBuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> I just received this Brahmin Duxbury Gatsby today, my first Brahmin. I am so very surprised by the quality and features of this bag !! Two slip pockets, large zip pocket, key fob and exterior phone pocket. Also the convertible shoulder/crossbody strap. Lightweight and the color is so beautiful !! Very happy to have discovered Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267280



Brahmin are very underrated. I have 6 Brahmin bags now


----------



## Molly0

Closet dive today and I came up with this little Cole Haan bucket.  It’s one of those “good smellers”!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!  Trying to do a quick ”Costco Product Alert” here before DH get into the car  and roll his eyes.  These peppermint shortbread cookies are fantastic (should have bought 2 bags) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270781


Nice bag! And your LV is beautiful too!  
 Those cookies are back in peppermint! Remember our Summer (I think it was Summer) of eating these in lemon? Time to check out Costco.


----------



## Dmurphy1

B4GBuff said:


> Brahmin are very underrated. I have 6 Brahmin bags now


I totally agree !! I'm not finding any flaws in this bag, either in quality or design.


----------



## Lake Effect

Yes, I do have a few non-vintage items! I may be in the minority here, my favorite combo is brass with black leather. On the way to the office earlier this week….
Blingle bells, blingle bells, blingle all the way!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!  Trying to do a quick ”Costco Product Alert” here before DH get into the car  and roll his eyes.  These peppermint shortbread cookies are fantastic (should have bought 2 bags) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270781


My favorite cookies!!


----------



## Mimmy

My UGG x Telfar tote. Small and cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Clapton today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!  Trying to do a quick ”Costco Product Alert” here before DH get into the car  and roll his eyes.  These peppermint shortbread cookies are fantastic (should have bought 2 bags) .


I love silver + silver bags! It's so refreshing.
Your Twist is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5271101
> 
> My UGG x Telfar tote. Small and cute!


This is so cute,  especially with the red Karl!


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you, @Sunshine mama! The Karl charm is one of my favorites.


----------



## JenJBS

Fount small bucket bag today.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Fount small bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5271118


Adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fount small bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5271118


Cute!
My oldest kiddo was afraid of Eeyore!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> My oldest kiddo was afraid of Eeyore!


Well he was pretty negative.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> My oldest kiddo was afraid of Eeyore!



Thank you!      Oh! Glad they grew out of it. Eeyore is my favorite Winnie-The-Pooh character.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!  Trying to do a quick ”Costco Product Alert” here before DH get into the car  and roll his eyes.  These peppermint shortbread cookies are fantastic (should have bought 2 bags) .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270781


Silver is so festive and those cookies sound amazing.


----------



## Iamminda

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5271101
> 
> My UGG x Telfar tote. Small and cute!



Such a cute bag!   Everyone has a cute shearling bag except me — I would love to find one.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I figured I should use this one more during the holidays .



Sunshine mama said:


> I love silver + silver bags! It's so refreshing.
> Your Twist is gorgeous!





RuedeNesle said:


> Nice bag! And your LV is beautiful too!
> Those cookies are back in peppermint! Remember our Summer (I think it was Summer) of eating these in lemon? Time to check out Costco.





Dextersmom said:


> Silver is so festive and those cookies sound amazing.


----------



## Mimmy

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute bag!   Everyone has a cute shearling bag except me — I would love to find one.


Thank you, Iamminda! I am sure you can find a cute shearling bag to join all of your other beautiful bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute bag!   Everyone has a cute shearling bag except me — I would love to find one.


Mine's not in real shearling.  Although I am about to make a  real shearling bag soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mine's not in real shearling.  Although I am about to make a  real shearling bag soon!



Cant wait to see it (soon I hope)


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bag!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

A little bling is right for this holiday season.  Massaccesi Little Athena in lead Africa leather.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute bag!   Everyone has a cute shearling bag except me — I would love to find one.


I don't either. Maybe I need one. Does my rabbit fur trimmed bag count?


----------



## whateve

Coach Madison Sabrina.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today I carried my black Massaccesi Zhoe.  Merinos leather with gold hardware, custom red lining, custom all-leather strap, and custom tassel zipper pull.  I bought this one pre-loved from a fellow TPFer who sold it to me at an exceptional price, and I'm grateful to have it as part of my collection.


----------



## Jereni

naenaepok said:


> is this picture true to colour please? because it loooks way lighter than the lilac on the site



That pic came out grayer than it is in real life. I would say the official photos of the bag are pretty true to life.


----------



## BagLadyT

Becky Woc in dark green w/ some holiday cheer!


----------



## fendifemale

misskittee said:


> Loving this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 5270329


That's a great New Years Eve bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5271101
> 
> My UGG x Telfar tote. Small and cute!


Such a cute bag. My daughter just received the same bag last week…


----------



## c.michelle

Another work from home day with this custom Zavala Bespoke Louis Vuitton tote!


----------



## dodso012

Large Chloe Marcie in Brown Seed. She is big but SO comfortable. Chloe is my fav.


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Pandora bag for church today.


----------



## dignatius

When the weather outside is frightful,
a little bling is so delightful...


----------



## Sunshine mama

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5271751
> 
> Another work from home day with this custom Zavala Bespoke Louis Vuitton tote!


I love your chair!
Nice bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London Pandora bag for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5272015


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

On the road for a bit today — ready for the “atmospheric river”  that’s coming with my trusty nylon bag


----------



## MooMooVT

dodso012 said:


> Large Chloe Marcie in Brown Seed. She is big but SO comfortable. Chloe is my fav.
> View attachment 5271817


My favorite bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> On the road for a bit today — ready for the “atmospheric river”  that’s coming with my trusty nylon bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272070


Safe travels, IM.   Your bag looks perfect for the weather.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my black mini.  I ran into Vons to get a poinsettia and they all looked wilted and sad, so I brought this snowman home instead.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Safe travels, IM.   Your bag looks perfect for the weather.



Thanks DM .  I am home now .  Great to see your lovely black Mini with your cute Snowman.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Camel longchamp all weekend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black mini.  I ran into Vons to get a poinsettia and they all looked wilted and sad, so I brought this snowman home instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272364


This cute snowman will last forever!
Lovely bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On the road for a bit today — ready for the “atmospheric river”  that’s coming with my trusty nylon bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272070


This bag is the perfect color/material for atmospheric River!
Have a great time river rafting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using one of these today.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Prada nylon shoulder bag...still would live to know when this one was born.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> This cute snowman will last forever!
> Lovely bag too.


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is the perfect color/material for atmospheric River!
> Have a great time river rafting!



Thx — luckily, the storm was stalled so it was just light drizzle yesterday.  I love the collage of your Sac Plats and SH’s tote — so gorgeous.   I am wondering which one (or ones ) you ended up carrying today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thx — luckily, the storm was stalled so it was just light drizzle yesterday.  I love the collage of your Sac Plats and SH’s tote — so gorgeous.   I am wondering which one (or ones ) you ended up carrying today


I'm glad the storm stalled.
I have been using the Sac Plat PM with the Speedy 20 strap.  It's  the perfect length and looks sooo good together!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


Beautiful pieces AtB!!! Simply exquisite!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882



Love that cute owl piece


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


Sooo cute! Love those.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful pieces AtB!!! Simply exquisite!





Iamminda said:


> Love that cute owl piece





IntheOcean said:


> Sooo cute! Love those.


Thank you Sssma, Minda, & ITO. I love my new Owl


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


He's so cute!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> A BIG BIG shout out to Jbags07 who posted that gorgeous BV bag above, which I admired as a BV style that would work for me, for sending me a message that the exact same bag in excellent condition was for sale at a great price on a resale site.  After a solid hour of trying to get into the site I snagged it. I am thrilled beyond words.  What is the chance of a limited edition bag showing up like new for a great price a couple of days after I admired it?
> 
> Merry Christmas to ME from ME. Now to browse through my collection to see which ones to sell because I have a limit to the number of bags I allow myself.  (a self imposed thing to be sure).
> 
> This is Jbags07 photo that I admired so much. It is so much better than the one on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270300


It was meant for you.  I hope you love it when it arrives!  Share a botd pic when it does.  Glad i was able to help u find one ….


----------



## BeachBagGal

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5271751
> 
> Another work from home day with this custom Zavala Bespoke Louis Vuitton tote!


Great bag - but as a plant Mama I need to know what tree you have in the pot.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my black mini.  I ran into Vons to get a poinsettia and they all looked wilted and sad, so I brought this snowman home instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272364


Good choice! No one wants a poor wilted poinsettia.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


Love that owl face!


----------



## Dextersmom

BeachBagGal said:


> Good choice! No one wants a poor wilted poinsettia.


Thanks.


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


Very lovely.


----------



## Addicted to bags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that owl face!





Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely.


Thank you Ladies! I love Loewe


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> He's so cute!


Thanks WE


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882


Oh no! OWLUV IT ATB!   Owl cross my finger it doesn't sell out! It's so beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Not quite a handbag but wanted to share. Got the Owl card case and the coin/card case. Love the marquetry work on the owl!
> 
> View attachment 5272882





houseof999 said:


> Oh no! OWLUV IT ATB!   Owl cross my finger it doesn't sell out! It's so beautiful!



  I can't imagine hoooo wouldn't love it. Owl be putting it on my wishlist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! OWLUV IT ATB!   Owl cross my finger it doesn't sell out! It's so beautiful!


I know,  right?
Hoot have thought!
I want them owl!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@RuedeNesle  & @houseof999 ,we owl are going owl crazy aren't we owl????


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> @RuedeNesle  & @houseof999 ,we owl are going owl crazy aren't we owl????


Owl say we are!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> @RuedeNesle  & @houseof999 ,we owl are going owl crazy aren't we owl????


 


Lol yes! 
Soon as I see it this is me:


----------



## houseof999

My parents had bunch of small owl figurines growing up.  I have owlways loved them. I don't own those owl figurines but I ended up getting a pair of vintage owl bookends for our bookshelf.  My DS2 broke one accidentally as he tried to climb a cabinet wren he was a toddler and pulled the whole cabinet down on him! Luckily he wasn't hurt.  I have another set of vintage white alabaster owl bookends with red eyes.  
I also had a cookie jar that the said toddler broke while stealing a cookie! 
I have replaced it since but I don't use it as a cookie jar anymore.


----------



## Jereni

Polene Douze today! Love this bag. Such a good size and so lightweight.


----------



## Shelby33

Belen Echandia


----------



## sdkitty

jbags07 said:


> Headed out now with my Ferragamo Studio
> 
> View attachment 5257763


that's beautiful....looks like it would show every mark though....not an everyday bag?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia
> View attachment 5273412


pretty bag....the brand sounds somewhat familiar but this is pretty much under the radar I think


----------



## c.michelle

Carrying my adorable custom Zavala Bespoke Gucci bag around today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! OWLUV IT ATB!   Owl cross my finger it doesn't sell out! It's so beautiful!





RuedeNesle said:


> I can't imagine hoooo wouldn't love it. Owl be putting it on my wishlist!





Sunshine mama said:


> I know,  right?
> Hoot have thought!
> I want them owl!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Owl say we are!





houseof999 said:


> View attachment 5273360
> 
> Lol yes!
> Soon as I see it this is me:
> View attachment 5273362


 You ladies are too punny! My feathers are falling off laughing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> You ladies are too punny! My feathers are falling off laughing


Girls just wanna have pun!


----------



## houseof999

PSA: Ok I was gonna come back with a featherless owl meme gif @Addicted to bags but if you think owls are cute,  DO NOT GOOGLE FEATHERLESS OWL!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia
> View attachment 5273412



What color is that?  From one angle, it looks like brown, and at another angle, it looks like burgundy.  Is the finish metallic, or is that just a trick of the light in the photo?


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia
> View attachment 5273412



Wow, this color is spectacular


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rowan sat with me after my booster this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Rowan sat with me after my booster this morning.
> View attachment 5273554


Awww. That was nice of Rowan!
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww. That was nice of Rowan!
> Hope you are doing well.


To hear her tell it she didn't have a choice.  
Thanks SM!  I'm doing well!


----------



## jbags07

sdkitty said:


> that's beautiful....looks like it would show every mark though....not an everyday bag?


Thank u     I switch up my bags daily based on outfits and activities, and so i have not had any issues…Ferragamo leather is pretty good quality. That said, for a daily bag, i would use a Studio in pebbled leather, and in a darker color.  It looks great in pebbled and it would not be as delicate.


----------



## jbags07

Nero Mini Cabat today….


----------



## sdkitty

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5273619


nice....and a tuxedo cat


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Rowan sat with me after my booster this morning.
> View attachment 5273554



It’s great to see your beautiful Miss Rowan .  Cute jeans!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s great to see your beautiful Miss Rowan .  Cute jeans!


Hi Minda!  
Thanks! I missed her when I was with the family. She's going with me when I go back on Friday.

Thanks again!  My DD bought the jeans for me.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this color is spectacular


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Claudia Herzog said:


> What color is that?  From one angle, it looks like brown, and at another angle, it looks like burgundy.  Is the finish metallic, or is that just a trick of the light in the photo?


It's called purple/plum crash, yes it is metallic.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag....the brand sounds somewhat familiar but this is pretty much under the radar I think


Thanks, the brand is out of business but now the man who made them has his own business, his name is Marco Masseccesi (hopefully I didn't butcher his name!)


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5273619



Love the way you staged this!


----------



## JenJBS

My oil slick hardware Mini-MAC by Rebecca Minkoff today!


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Rowan sat with me after my booster this morning.
> View attachment 5273554


She looks brand new! Glad she was your booster supporter


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> She looks brand new! Glad she was your booster supporter


Thanks ATB!  
Since the day Rowan arrived I've been impressed with how well made she is. And the material of the bag allows me to carry her in all weather conditions.  I like it so much I'd buy Rowan in other colors, but you know what their fate would be. "[Fill in any color except red] Rowan, I sentence you to life in RN's closet!"  
P.S. : Don't look at the time of this post.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick hardware Mini-MAC by Rebecca Minkoff today!
> 
> View attachment 5273691


Gorgeous!
How is the oil slick hardware wearing so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5273619


I LOVE your cute charm!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!
> How is the oil slick hardware wearing so far?



Thank you!     It's wearing great. Only tiny scratches on the bottom studs, and the rest looks good as new.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5273921



So bright and cheerful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So bright and cheerful!


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Coach Lora carryall since Sunday.


----------



## kate.untrending

My Senreve Aria in lilac... I'm out of town ATM and I love travelling with her because she's basically indestructible and goes with all my clothes


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!
> Since the day Rowan arrived I've been impressed with how well made she is. And the material of the bag allows me to carry her in all weather conditions.  I like it so much I'd buy Rowan in other colors, but you know what their fate would be. "[Fill in any color except red] Rowan, I sentence you to life in RN's closet!"
> P.S. : Don't look at the time of this post.


Lol about your posting time   
I just realized a I have a very similar Coach bag to your Rowan. It just doesn't have the small pocket zipper. Have no idea what the name of my bag is.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> So bright and cheerful!


That's what I was thinking when I saw the pic! Sunshine Mama is carrying some sunshine


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch Robinson tote in soft pink.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks ATB!
> Since the day Rowan arrived I've been impressed with how well made she is. And the material of the bag allows me to carry her in all weather conditions.  I like it so much I'd buy Rowan in other colors, but you know what their fate would be. "[Fill in any color except red] Rowan, I sentence you to life in RN's closet!"
> P.S. : Don't look at the time of this post.


Wow, you were a night owl! What time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 5273987



Gorgeous! Love it with this bag charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5274288


RED!  



whateve said:


> Wow, you were a night owl! What time did you get up this morning?


 my internal clock is off. I fall asleep late afternoon/early evening, then wake up in the middle of the night. But I had my booster shot Tuesday and it knocked me out all day yesterday. I'm feeling better but now it's almost 2am and I can't sleep any longer.  I'll try to reset my clock when I'm back with the family Friday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Love it with this bag charm.


Thank you Jereni!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> That's what I was thinking when I saw the pic! Sunshine Mama is carrying some sunshine


I love everything bright and everything shiny!
I guess that makes me kinda gaudy??? Oh well.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## mariliz11

Loulou small puffer


----------



## 880

Claudia Herzog said:


> Today I carried my black Massaccesi Zhoe.  Merinos leather with gold hardware, custom red lining, custom all-leather strap, and custom tassel zipper pull.  I bought this one pre-loved from a fellow TPFer who sold it to me at an exceptional price, and I'm grateful to have it as part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5271423


I loved your story about Massacceci in another thread. This bag is stunning And I hope you wear it in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So this was my choice the other day.


----------



## serybrazil

I feel this is more of a spring/summer bag BUT who cares


----------



## Jereni

A classic today… or at least this one is a classic in my mind.  My only black bag. I keep thinking I should get more but every time I test black bags out with an outfit, this one always looks better.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag.


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Longchamp Le Pliage Néo


----------



## maggiesze1

Marc Jacobs mini leather tote in Orchid Haze..


----------



## LucyMadrid

I can see many pink handbags here these days. Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

It was raining again so I'm carrying this water resistant vintage Coach.


----------



## JenJBS

Fossil bag with a Coach Dinky chain strap.


----------



## jbags07

Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat today….


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5275151


The little piggy is sooo cute!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Copper Specchio Cherve Mini Cabat today….
> 
> View attachment 5275151


Love your piggy!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Love the way you staged this!


Thank you! Thats High praise from the staging maven  


Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your cute charm!!


Thank you ,i am a sucker for dog charms


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fossil bag with a Coach Dinky chain strap.
> View attachment 5275139


Pretty bag  ! I see that the leather strap and the leather pull are missing?


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> The little piggy is sooo cute!





whateve said:


> Love your piggy!



Thank u    I love all the cute bag charms both of you adorn your bags with too


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Fossil bag with a Coach Dinky chain strap.
> View attachment 5275139



Another purple beauty Jen .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty bag  ! I see that the leather strap and the leather pull are missing?



Thank you!   If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have this beauty.  I liked how it looks with the chain strap better than with the leather strap, so I made the switch. I figured if I the leather pull didn't really keep the bag closed there was no point to, so I get rid of it. 



Iamminda said:


> Another purple beauty Jen .



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   If it weren't for you, I wouldn't have this beauty.  I liked how it looks with the chain strap better than with the leather strap, so I made the switch. I figured if I the leather pull didn't really keep the bag closed there was no point to, so I get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I may be the only one on here who hasn't doctored this bag! I'm waiting for a non-rainy day to carry it.


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Marc Jacobs mini leather tote in Orchid Haze..
> View attachment 5275100



Gorgeous pink! I love the strap you have on there.


----------



## Molly0

A little too much scarf for the bag but oh well.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Molly0 said:


> A little too much scarf for the bag but oh well.
> View attachment 5275282


Surprised it's coach, the texture reminds me of miu miu


----------



## Molly0

A bottle of Red said:


> Surprised it's coach, the texture reminds me of miu miu


Yes it does. They did quite a lot of pleated leather around 2011-2014. This one is from 2014.


----------



## c.michelle

Taking this custom Zavala Bespoke Gucci makeup bag with me on my holiday today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I may be the only one on here who hasn't doctored this bag! I'm waiting for a non-rainy day to carry it.


I've carried it on a rainy day after treating it with Collonil.  I've also treated my brown bag and carried it on  rainy days too. No problems so far.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lavender and pearls.


----------



## Galgali

New to me MIU MIU Vitello Shine tote. Happy Friday!


----------



## Joule

Work-work-work this weekend. This will let me carry a giant water bottle AND a thermos of coffee. I just wish the straps were wider; these dig Grand Canyons into my shoulders no matter how much or little I carry.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Lavender and pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275438



So pretty . Pearls really go so well with everything don’t they? I have “worn” more pearls during the last 6 months than I have in like the last 20 years .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty . Pearls really go so well with everything don’t they? I have “worn” more pearls during the last 6 months than I have in like the last 20 years .


Thank you.  
And me too!


----------



## whateve

Joule said:


> Work-work-work this weekend. This will let me carry a giant water bottle AND a thermos of coffee. I just wish the straps were wider; these dig Grand Canyons into my shoulders no matter how much or little I carry.
> View attachment 5275678


What a shame! Why do they put such skinny straps on large bags? Can you get some wider straps that clip onto the rings?


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant. Made in the US in 1999, it looks new and the leather is amazing! It's the vintage bag that has been in my collection the longest, almost 10 years.


----------



## Joule

whateve said:


> What a shame! Why do they put such skinny straps on large bags? Can you get some wider straps that clip onto the rings?


The rings are too small to do that. I have some pads that clip onto the straps themselves, and use them every time I wear the bag. Unfortunately, they do detract from the look. I hate it, because otherwise, I really love this tote. I could probably have the straps permanently replaced with something more comfortable, but I just can't bring myself to do that.


----------



## whateve

Joule said:


> The rings are too small to do that. I have some pads that clip onto the straps themselves, and use them every time I wear the bag. Unfortunately, they do detract from the look. I hate it, because otherwise, I really love this tote. I could probably have the straps permanently replaced with something more comfortable, but I just can't bring myself to do that.


I know what you mean. I hate to do surgery on a bag, altering the way it was meant to be, even if it would make me use it more.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet rescue, Fossil Sydney satchel. 
When you're a teenager you're sneaking out the house to go to parties. When you're a grandmother visiting family you're sneaking out the house to go to McDonald's before the grandkids wake up and you have to start writing down orders.


----------



## Jereni

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5276206



Love this pairing! That Christmas tree charm is awesome!


----------



## Jereni

Chanel charcoal reissue WOC today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet rescue, Fossil Sydney satchel.
> When you're a teenager you're sneaking out the house to go to parties. When you're a grandmother visiting family you're sneaking out the house to go to McDonald's before the grandkids wake up and you have to start writing down orders.
> View attachment 5276247


Love this red!!
I can see why you love red so much!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this red!!
> I can see why you love red so much!!!


Thanks SM!
I do, I _really_ do!  But I sometimes question why I'm so obsessed with red bags when I see your beautiful pink and yellow bags!  One day I'm going to get a red pink bag. (Even my fingers automatically type red. I really typed red by mistake and caught it in the proofread.  )


----------



## Dmurphy1

Today my Brahmin Norah, I have nothing but love for this brand !! Happy weekend to all !!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet rescue, Fossil Sydney satchel.
> When you're a teenager you're sneaking out the house to go to parties. When you're a grandmother visiting family you're sneaking out the house to go to McDonald's before the grandkids wake up and you have to start writing down orders.
> View attachment 5276247


Love it, Rue!  What a great true red.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## JenJBS

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5276206



So festive with the red bag and the tree charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5276343


I like the style of this bag a lot! It reminds me of an old metal lunchbox.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I like the style of this bag a lot! It reminds me of an old metal lunchbox.


Yea I can see that.


----------



## JenJBS

Alexander Wang Halo bag today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love it, Rue!  What a great true red.


Thanks Molly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD's picture.


----------



## bergafer3

jbags07 said:


> I love that dog key chain! Where’s it from?


----------



## whateve

Maiden voyage!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!


The cutest pairing!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!



I love that charm.  And I want/need something in this gorgeous purple!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> The cutest pairing!!





JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> I love that charm.  And I want/need something in this gorgeous purple!


Thanks! I got this charm after another tpfer posted it. This bag goes with a lot of my charms. It was hard to decide.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5275990
> 
> vintage Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant. Made in the US in 1999, it looks new and the leather is amazing! It's the vintage bag that has been in my collection the longest, almost 10 years.


There is nothing like ‘old Coach’. The style, and tgis color, is just gorgeous


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!


Love this!


----------



## jbags07

Out and about today with Ottone Mini Cabat…..


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting for our take out (yummy burritos) .


----------



## B4GBuff

Today's choice, simple Versace Barocco WOC. I added the nappa matching tassel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Out and about today with Ottone Mini Cabat…..
> 
> View attachment 5276736


Love this! 
And I really like that Rubik's  cube charm. Is it easy to solve?


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!


Sooo adorable!


----------



## whateve

B4GBuff said:


> Today's choice, simple Versace Barocco WOC. I added the nappa matching tassel.
> 
> View attachment 5276925


I love this!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Sooo adorable!


Thanks!


----------



## Dmurphy1

This lovely combo on this chilly NEPA morning !!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5275990
> 
> vintage Coach Rambler's Legacy in currant. Made in the US in 1999, it looks new and the leather is amazing! It's the vintage bag that has been in my collection the longest, almost 10 years.





Chrisenvouge88 said:


> View attachment 5276206





JenJBS said:


> Alexander Wang Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5276541






Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134


   I'm loving all the red bags! (Although fainting has to be delayed sometimes because I'm watching an 11 month old.  )


----------



## JenJBS

Wore my Polene Number Six to church this morning.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134


I love this one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134


Beautiful bag,  and I remember seeing this Santa before!


----------



## maris.crane

Jacquemus La Montagne Bambino in Brun


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful bag,  and I remember seeing this Santa before!


Thank you and yes, he's been here before!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!



Yay! So cute. I like this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I love this one!


Thank you! It's from SHIH who are gone now.


----------



## Jereni

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134



YES! There is something so endearing and wonderfully festive about this bag.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Wore my Polene Number Six to church this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5277240



Yay for Polene!


----------



## jbags07

Thank you @bergafer3 !   Its Bottega Veneta, from Tomas Maier days….they had some at the Orlando outlet not too long ago….if you call they are very helpful, will text pix etc, and will ship too….


----------



## Jereni

Chanel burgundy coco handle today, here soaking up the afternoon sun.




The little greenish thing on the left side of the bag is just an interesting sunlight reflection.

This was my first attempt but, ahem, _somebody _got in the way at the last minute.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134


That gorgeous bag & the twinkle in Santa eye just say it all !


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Yay for Polene!



Such a great brand!   

Your kitty photo bombing you Chanel bag pic is so typically feline!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> That gorgeous bag & the twinkle in Santa eye just say it all !


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Jereni said:


> YES! There is something so endearing and wonderfully festive about this bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5277134


This bag is Amazing Shelby!!....parden my ignorance , but what is the brand?


----------



## Narnanz

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! It's from SHIH who are gone now.


Oh...and there is my answer.


----------



## B4GBuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> This lovely combo on this chilly NEPA morning !!



Brahmin! I love my Brahmins! I have 6 different bag and matching wallet sets from Brahmin!


----------



## Joule

I've been taking this Céline into the orchestra pit with me this week. It managed to haul my handbag paraphernalia, music folder, coffee mug, extra coffee thermos, and water bottle with great success. If only it played an instrument.


----------



## missconvy

Joule said:


> I've been taking this Céline into the orchestra pit with me this week. It managed to haul my handbag paraphernalia, music folder, coffee mug, extra coffee thermos, and water bottle with great success. If only it played an instrument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277848


And what do you play?


----------



## Joule

missconvy said:


> And what do you play?


I play the fool. I'm kidding. Sort of. I play the violin.


----------



## misskittee

Matching triomphe canvas today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sweeter than cake.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Sweeter than cake.
> View attachment 5278212


 
…& no calories!

This is very “Happy Inducing” !


----------



## Molly0

I’d like to change out of this but I just can’t! 
…It’s too convenient!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> …& no calories!
> 
> This is very “Happy Inducing” !


Yes it's a happy bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> This bag is Amazing Shelby!!....parden my ignorance , but what is the brand?


It is so nice, grey suede lining and lots of pockets. It is SHIH by Stephanie Lin.


----------



## JenJBS

My new (to me) Coach bag.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> My new (to me) Coach bag.
> 
> View attachment 5278297


Gorgeous! 
I’m loving satchels again lately.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Sweeter than cake.
> View attachment 5278212



  stunning cake … Too cute for words


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I’d like to change out of this but I just can’t!
> …It’s too convenient!
> View attachment 5278229


I love this classic shape!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My new (to me) Coach bag.
> 
> View attachment 5278297


The color looks beautiful! Is it what you hoped for?


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!
> I’m loving satchels again lately.


Thank you!    I love satchels! 




whateve said:


> The color looks beautiful! Is it what you hoped for?


Thank you!  It is! Just stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> stunning cake … Too cute for words


Haha thank you!


----------



## fendifemale

Joule said:


> I play the fool. I'm kidding. Sort of. I play the violin.


So do I! Well, did. Oh how I miss the orchestra....


----------



## arnott

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my pretty pink Longchamp
> View attachment 5192923




Just ordered this charm!  Hope it doesn't have any scratches!


----------



## Joule

fendifemale said:


> So do I! Well, did. Oh how I miss the orchestra....


Aha! So happy to know you! There is no job in the world quite like ours.


----------



## jaskg144

Carrying my bright blue medium peekaboo in London today


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCM Cassette  Berlin today.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## JenJBS

Lake Effect said:


> Hutton wallet in wine/brass!
> View attachment 5274450
> 
> 
> After the pandemic started, I moved into a wallet I had thrifted for about $10, an Optic jacquard with a big chunky nickel turnlock, in like new condition. I have been slowly weaning myself down from a checkbook (remember them?) size wallet. I realized a smaller wallet would make it easier to switch bags. I really like the quality of the leather interior of the Optic wallet and honestly I might still be using it if that big turnlock wasn't getting in the way. So last spring, I saw the Hutton wallet in rust/painted canvas and it was love. But not at $200. By the time the summer sale came along, I waited too long and it was gone. Gone.
> I did console myself with a cute little pebbled "Apple" wallet. But I knew I needed a back up before that pretty parchment color got too dirty!
> I was amazed when I saw this two weeks ago on the website at 40% off! I ordered it immediately. I was starting to think I might not get it as the delivery date kept getting pushed back, pushed back. With no tracking info available. And to find it in my box tonight!!!





musiclover said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> Here she is!  So gorgeous.
> View attachment 5278341





Sunshine mama said:


> MCM Cassette  Berlin today.
> View attachment 5278616


Such a fun bag!   




Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5278689



So cute with Santa there!


----------



## Jereni

Prada exec tote today…


----------



## whateve

My silly Christmas purse. DH hates it, which is probably why I love to carry it.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> My silly Christmas purse. DH hates it, which is probably why I love to carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278838


Bless your heart!  How fun!  It’s great to not take things too seriously.


----------



## maggiesze1

Marc jacobs mini teddy tote in red wine...of course, very decorated! Lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Tblai1987

Mickey saddle


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute with Santa there!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## behindtheseams

Jereni said:


> Prada exec tote today…
> 
> View attachment 5278751


Lovely bag! Although I've always wondered what the slit in the top left corner is for?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5278933



The chain against the black together look so pretty and luxe .  And I like the cute snowman bell.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> The chain against the black together look so pretty and luxe .  And I like the cute snowman bell.



Thank you, Minda!     The bell is one of my favorite Christmas decorations, glad you like it.


----------



## mariliz11

Michael Kors Mercer Gallery bucket bag


----------



## Eleni910

for the cold winter months I put away my designer bags and grabbed this fun cute fuzzy warm beauty ... love it Marc Jacobs Mini Teddy Tote


----------



## missconvy

Santa came early.


----------



## Dmurphy1

This girl again !!


----------



## Jereni

behindtheseams said:


> Lovely bag! Although I've always wondered what the slit in the top left corner is for?



Thanks!

Technically it’s there so you can tuck in your key fob… but I never use it this way.


----------



## lenarmc

Tory Burch Kira. A Christmas gift from me to me!


----------



## XCCX

The beautiful rose clair


----------



## jbags07

MP today minus strap…


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5278933


The chain looks so good with this bag, and I really love the snowman!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lenarmc said:


> Tory Burch Kira. A Christmas gift from me to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279398


What a pretty gift for you,  from you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Santa came early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279294


Santa did really well!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The chain looks so good with this bag, and I really love the snowman!



Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

Sunshine mama said:


> What a pretty gift for you,  from you!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD's backpack + DD2's homemade fruit tart!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> DD's backpack + DD2's homemade fruit tart!
> View attachment 5279840



What a cute backpack! And, YUM!


----------



## Jereni

Green coco handle for the morning coffee walk…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> What a cute backpack! And, YUM!


Thank you. And what a nice bag for a morning coffee walk!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Santa did really well!


Santa is me. I am Santa.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Santa is me. I am Santa.


I finally found Santa!!!
Thank you Santa for all the gifts I have received!
Can I ask you a favor for this xmas?
I have a couple of HG bags that I NEED!


----------



## Molly0

Lately I’ve been trying out different nylon bags, in search of something light, weatherproof, & worry-free.   Calvin Klein (too big), Prada (too small), Tumi (too “travel looking”). The latest a Lululemon “Festival Bag”.
Bingo! Love it! Every pocket, every zipper, every nook and cranny are obviously strategically placed for convenience and ease of use. For under $100.00 the nylon on this bag is every bit as nice as Prada!  Yay for good old Canadian design!



(The chain was my own addition)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Lately I’ve been trying out different nylon bags, in search of something light, weatherproof, & worry-free.   Calvin Klein (too big), Prada (too small), Tumi (too “travel looking”). The latest a Lululemon “Festival Bag”.
> Bingo! Love it! Every pocket, every zipper, every nook and cranny are obviously strategically placed for convenience and ease of use. For under $100.00 the nylon on this bag is every bit as nice as Prada!  Yay for good old Canadian design!
> 
> View attachment 5279959
> 
> (The chain was my own addition)


Nice! I love how you added a little bling with the chain.


----------



## JenJBS

About to head out for Christmas time with Mom and the family. Will be taking this beauty! Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> About to head out for Christmas time with Mom and the family. Will be taking this beauty! Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5280003



I love this gold beauty — so festive and perfect for the holiday!  Have a great time with your family Jen


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! I love how you added a little bling with the chain.


Thanks. I’m working on adding some rock crystals for bling


----------



## jbags07

Out for lunch today….


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> About to head out for Christmas time with Mom and the family. Will be taking this beauty! Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5280003


Hope you had a wonderful time with your family with this beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My last outing for awhile.... Some of the people out there are scary!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Out for lunch today….
> 
> View attachment 5280027



Such a beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this gold beauty — so festive and perfect for the holiday!  Have a great time with your family Jen


Thank you!  Happy Holidays!



Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time with your family with this beauty!


Thank you! I'm here 'til the 26th, so plenty of time with my family - and plenty of time to enjoy this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> My last outing for awhile.... Some of the people out there are scary!
> 
> View attachment 5280104
> View attachment 5280111



Love this bag, bag twin .  I agree that it’s a bit scary going out these days .   Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> My last outing for awhile.... Some of the people out there are scary!
> 
> View attachment 5280104
> View attachment 5280111


Pretty bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag, bag twin . I agree that it’s a bit scary going out these days .   Happy Holidays!



Yes that's right we are bag twins. You got a shorter strap to make yours a shoulder bag   
Happy holidays to you too Minda


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> I finally found Santa!!!
> Thank you Santa for all the gifts I have received!
> Can I ask you a favor for this xmas?
> I have a couple of HG bags that I NEED!


Sorry, Santa already has a HG picked out for herself haha.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> My last outing for awhile.... Some of the people out there are scary!
> 
> View attachment 5280104
> View attachment 5280111


Hi ATB!  
I know what you mean. It's getting scary in SF. And a couple of Saturdays ago they held the annual Santa Con, where people dress in Santa costumes and walk all over the city, stopping in various bars, and drinking. I went to the store in the morning and stayed inside the rest of day. I'd hear a lot of noise, look out my window and see groups of people in Santa suits (sans masks) walking down the street.


----------



## shoes+handbags

JenJBS said:


> My new (to me) Coach bag.
> 
> View attachment 5278297


What a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nowhere to go. So Papillon is just sitting around.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go. So Papillon is just sitting around.
> View attachment 5280559


Beautiful bag and beautifully made treats! Your DD2 is amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> What a gorgeous purple!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go. So Papillon is just sitting around.
> View attachment 5280559



Beautiful bag, and treats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and beautifully made treats! Your DD2 is amazing!


Thank you.
I definitely gain some weight when she comes home.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> About to head out for Christmas time with Mom and the family. Will be taking this beauty! Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5280003



Gorgeous bag, so perfect for the holidays!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous bag, so perfect for the holidays!



Thank you!    Happy Holidays!


----------



## Glttglam

I have been using my Marc Jacob's mini grind tote in almond multi since yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go. So Papillon is just sitting around.
> View attachment 5280559



What a beautiful picture SSSSM .  Your DD’s sweet treats are amazing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another Closet dive: Radley nylon convertible backpack. (I've never used it as a backpack. I can't even find the original strap.)
What better way to way to wait for my oldest granddaughter to finish her workout than sitting in the parking lot eating In N Out. I think I should take her up on her Guest Pass offer next time.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Another Closet dive: Radley nylon convertible backpack. (I've never used it as a backpack. I can't even find the original strap.)
> What better way to way to wait for my oldest granddaughter to finish her workout than sitting in the parking lot eating In N Out. I think I should take her up on her Guest Pass offer next time.
> View attachment 5280667


Love the strap.  …and lunch looks great!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Nowhere to go. So Papillon is just sitting around.
> View attachment 5280559


It all looks so delicious!  & the bag looks good enough to eat too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love the strap.  …and lunch looks great!


Thanks Molly!  
The strap is from Amazon. And lunch was very delicious!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Another Closet dive: Radley nylon convertible backpack. (I've never used it as a backpack. I can't even find the original strap.)
> What better way to way to wait for my oldest granddaughter to finish her workout than sitting in the parking lot eating In N Out. I think I should take her up on her Guest Pass offer next time.
> View attachment 5280667



Your bag and the strap and your lunch look great .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Your bag and the strap and your lunch look great .


Thanks Minda! 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Kimbashop

Last minute Christmas shopping earlier today with my sons. They shopped while I grabbed coffee; I couldn’t resist the red and green combo.  To those who celebrate, Merry Christmas!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping earlier today with my sons. They shopped while I grabbed coffee; I couldn’t resist the red and green combo.  To those who celebrate, Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 5280958


  
I hope you had fun with your sons! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Tblai1987

Wearing my Christmas gift today, so cute


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping earlier today with my sons. They shopped while I grabbed coffee; I couldn’t resist the red and green combo.  To those who celebrate, Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 5280958



Pretty Nodini — good to see you back .  Merry Christmas to you and everyone here


----------



## Molly0

Merry Christmas to all who Celebrate!
I know these fur balls are outdated but it’s a very snowy day and she wanted to wear fur.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Merry Christmas to all who Celebrate!
> I know these fur balls are outdated but it’s a very snowy day and she wanted to wear fur.
> View attachment 5281223


I love the fur ball! I still use mine. I like to feel the softness.


----------



## jbags07

Christmas brunch today….
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today at home with family. No bag! But I want to send my MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of my bag friends here!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I love the fur ball! I still use mine. I like to feel the softness.


Me too!


----------



## Iamminda

I didn’t know these cute furry balls are outdated — I just started noticing them a year or two ago and am in search of the right ones.  Love your LC too.  Merry Christmas!




Molly0 said:


> Merry Christmas to all who Celebrate!
> I know these fur balls are outdated but it’s a very snowy day and she wanted to wear fur.
> View attachment 5281223





Lovely Since 1854 Speedy .  Merry Christmas!



jbags07 said:


> Christmas brunch today….
> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> View attachment 5281227


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Christmas brunch today….
> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> View attachment 5281227



Beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## LucyMadrid

jbags07 said:


> Christmas brunch today….
> Merry Christmas everyone
> 
> View attachment 5281227


Beautiful Speedy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Nodini — good to see you back .  Merry Christmas to you and everyone here


Thanks, Minda!  Hope you are well.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Merry Christmas to all who Celebrate!
> I know these fur balls are outdated but it’s a very snowy day and she wanted to wear fur.
> View attachment 5281223


  This beautiful bag can wear whatever she wants!  I didn't know fur balls were outdated. I purchased one recently. I love them on my bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> This beautiful bag can wear whatever she wants!  I didn't know fur balls were outdated. I purchased one recently. I love them on my bags.


Well apparently they are not outdated. Good to hear!  Maybe just a notion I had.


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy December 26th   Been carrying this for the last week or so, vintage Coach, circa 1995 …


----------



## Jereni

Wearing my favorite Christmas present this morning.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Happy December 26th   Been carrying this for the last week or so, vintage Coach, circa 1995 …
> View attachment 5281528


   It is a happy December 26th when I can open a th*re*a*d* and see a beautiful *red* bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Happy December 26th   Been carrying this for the last week or so, vintage Coach, circa 1995 …
> View attachment 5281528


@RuedeNesle I posted this and thought, reaction from Rue in 3,2,1 …. 
eta, We’ll give House a little more wiggle room. She’s got young kids.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> @RuedeNesle I posted this and thought, reaction from Rue in 3,2,1 ….
> eta,


 It would have been sooner but I just got back from the store buying my football watching snacks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Closet dive: Maxx New York studded hobo - Apricot.  Purchased December, 2007.  I was buying yellow bags in the winter when I lived in Illinois. I called them my sunshine bags because it was so grey and cold outside, and I, and almost everyone, was wearing black coats and boots. Of course I needed a splash of red today.   It's been raining almost every day here so I thought it was a good time to carry it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive: Maxx New York studded hobo - Apricot.  Purchased December, 2007.  I was buying yellow bags in the winter when I lived in Illinois. I called them my sunshine bags because it was so grey and cold outside, and I, and almost everyone, was wearing black coats and boots. Of course I needed a splash of red today.   It's been raining almost every day here so I thought it was a good time to carry it.
> View attachment 5281552


Because it is yellow, I thought this was my bag for a second. 
And it is a sunshine bag for sure!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Because it is yellow, I thought this was my bag for a second.
> And it is a sunshine bag for sure!


....and don't think I didn't think about you when I pulled it out and was carrying it.  
Thanks! That means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Closet dive: Maxx New York studded hobo - Apricot.  Purchased December, 2007.  I was buying yellow bags in the winter when I lived in Illinois. I called them my sunshine bags because it was so grey and cold outside, and I, and almost everyone, was wearing black coats and boots. Of course I needed a splash of red today.   It's been raining almost every day here so I thought it was a good time to carry it.
> View attachment 5281552



Beautiful yellow RN .  Love the red pom with it.  We certainly need the rain — and I guess it’s good for me to use my neglected nylon bags .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful yellow RN .  Love the red pom with it.  We certainly need the rain — and I guess it’s good for me to use my neglected nylon bags .


Thanks Minda!  We really do need the rain, and it gives me a perfect excuse to play in my closet too. Every time I pull out my suede bag it gets rained on so I'm giving it a vacation in a dry climate.


----------



## Molly0

Enjoy the rain!  It’s -20 C here! 
Rue, love the red fur ball!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Enjoy the rain!  It’s -20 C here!
> Rue, love the red fur ball!


I'll happily take rain over -20 C! Stay as warm as you can!
Thanks Molly!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Wearing my favorite Christmas present this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5281530


Looks perfect for you.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful! Merry Christmas!


Thank you, Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## jbags07

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful Speedy! Merry Christmas!


Thank you, and Merry Christmas to you also


----------



## Glttglam

RuedeNesle said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Jereni  Your new bag is really cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just using this little strawberry pouch.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just using this little strawberry pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281779




Such a pretty picture SSSSM  — 100% Strawberry Goodness .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Just using this little strawberry pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281779


Your picture just brought back a wonderful memory. We still have strawberry cheesecake in the fridge from yesterday's dessert.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture SSSSM  — 100% Strawberry Goodness .


Thank you IM.
My DD2 adamantly told me that I could return it if I didn't want it, knowing that I am very picky about my bags and slgs. 
But she said that she HAD to get it because she believes I AM a strawberry(I am obsessed with strawberries).


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Your picture just brought back a wonderful memory. We still have strawberry cheesecake in the fridge from yesterday's dessert.


Hi Rue!
I am so glad that my picture brought back your nostalgic memory from the day before!
But I know what you mean. Sometimes I forget about something delish in the fridge, and when I realize I have something in the fridge,  and that I don't have to cook, I get ecstatic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Rue!
> I am so glad that my picture brought back your nostalgic memory from the day before!
> But I know what you mean. Sometimes I forget about something delish in the fridge, and when I realize I have something in the fridge,  and that I don't have to cook, I get ecstatic!


 Yes, the best part is when you don't have to cook!


----------



## Molly0

Glttglam said:


> Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


So cute!


----------



## Molly0

I’m stickin’ with this little fur ball now.  Somehow it seems appropriate, with these temperatures, even tho there’s no way I’m  leaving the house!
-26 degrees!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m stickin’ with this little fur ball now.  Somehow it seems appropriate, with these temperatures, even tho there’s no way I’m  leaving the house!
> -26 degrees!
> View attachment 5282024


LOVE your stockings!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> LOVE your stockings!!!


Thank you!  A warm & toasty Christmas gift.


----------



## XCCX

My beloved white classic flap  



With my sister’s mini lady Dior in the background


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I'm so stressed in the morning I cant do these then. So this is what I wore today when I traveled into the office: my Amy Kestenberg Tamitha tech backpack with a Rebecca Minkoff nylon Edie. The backpack carries my work laptop, cords, notebook, lunch, etc. It also has a roomy back pocket and a l'ock' on the zipper.  The smaller bag is necessary, because card key and other essentials are more accessible.


----------



## westvillage

I just finished going through pages and pages of beautiful bags here. What a treat for my spirit! Thank you ALL for sharing these fun and beautiful pics. 

Here’s what I carried during the holiday weeks…red Longchamp LP cuir and the little LC lunar new year, ‘Year of the Ox,’ bag.  It wasn’t sold in the US and a lovely tPF member facilitated the purchase from Singapore. Delighted!


----------



## Molly0

Keeping with Red & Black, I just found this vintage girl today!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Morning After Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20.


----------



## missconvy

At the car wash the other day


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282447



I love all your adorable tiny bags!


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag with Coach Dinky strap.


----------



## Tblai1987

Westwood heart bag♥️


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> I just finished going through pages and pages of beautiful bags here. What a treat for my spirit! Thank you ALL for sharing these fun and beautiful pics.
> 
> Here’s what I carried during the holiday weeks…red Longchamp LP cuir and the little LC lunar new year, ‘Year of the Ox,’ bag.  It wasn’t sold in the US and a lovely tPF member facilitated the purchase from Singapore. Delighted!
> 
> View attachment 5282263


  I get so excited when I see a red Longchamp LP Cuir!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282447


I love the bag but I am enthralled by your tree!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love the bag but I am enthralled by your tree!


Thank you. It's a rather plainly decorated tree, but I like it due to its simplicity. You didn't ask but here's a picture. I was going for an ethereal vibe.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another closet dive: MK Joan satchel.  I purchased one in red in 2011, but got caught up in the adrenaline rush of selling my bags on Ebay in 2012 and sold my Joan because I knew there would be a buyer for her. Regretted it almost immediately. Found this one in good condition on Ebay in 2015. I  think I paid more for this one than I sold mine for.  
Sitting in the car while the grandkids and a friend thrift shop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive: MK Joan satchel.  I purchased one in red in 2011, but got caught up in the adrenaline rush of selling my bags on Ebay in 2012 and sold my Joan because I knew there would be a buyer for her. Regretted it almost immediately. Found this one in good condition on Ebay in 2015. I  think I paid more for this one than I sold mine for.
> Sitting in the car while the grandkids and a friend thrift shop.
> View attachment 5282696


Ok.
I think you have a LOT of amazing red bags you've been hiding in your closet!
This is an amazing snappy red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Ok.
> I think you have a LOT of amazing red bags you've been hiding in your closet!
> This is an amazing snappy red bag!


Thanks SM!
I'm even surprised at the number of red bags I'm pulling out the closet!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive: MK Joan satchel.  I purchased one in red in 2011, but got caught up in the adrenaline rush of selling my bags on Ebay in 2012 and sold my Joan because I knew there would be a buyer for her. Regretted it almost immediately. Found this one in good condition on Ebay in 2015. I  think I paid more for this one than I sold mine for.
> Sitting in the car while the grandkids and a friend thrift shop.
> View attachment 5282696



I love this red beauty .  It looks so good with the strap that you added.  Great details with the big outer pocket, the little clochette, silver hardware and minimal branding.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I love this red beauty .  It looks so good with the strap that you added.  Great details with the big outer pocket, the little clochette, silver hardware and minimal branding.


Thanks Minda! 
All the details you mentioned were the reasons I regretted selling it. Its hard to find all those features on one bag, which I learned the hard way after I sold it.


----------



## jbags07

BV Cervo baseball today in Canard


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's a rather plainly decorated tree, but I like it due to its simplicity. You didn't ask but here's a picture. I was going for an ethereal vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282686


I would say that you achieved your ethereal vibe. I love simplicity, perhaps because I share the house with three boys— DH and two teenage sons!


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive: MK Joan satchel.  I purchased one in red in 2011, but got caught up in the adrenaline rush of selling my bags on Ebay in 2012 and sold my Joan because I knew there would be a buyer for her. Regretted it almost immediately. Found this one in good condition on Ebay in 2015. I  think I paid more for this one than I sold mine for.
> Sitting in the car while the grandkids and a friend thrift shop.
> View attachment 5282696


Lovely bag stand super fun strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo baseball today in Canard
> 
> View attachment 5282737


Where's the baseball? I only see blue butta!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely bag stand super fun strap!


Thanks K! 
The strap works on a lot of my bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.


----------



## Jereni

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive: MK Joan satchel.  I purchased one in red in 2011, but got caught up in the adrenaline rush of selling my bags on Ebay in 2012 and sold my Joan because I knew there would be a buyer for her. Regretted it almost immediately. Found this one in good condition on Ebay in 2015. I  think I paid more for this one than I sold mine for.
> Sitting in the car while the grandkids and a friend thrift shop.
> View attachment 5282696



Lovely! I’m hoping 2022 is my year for finally finding my one perfect red bag. May hit you up for advice!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Lovely! I’m hoping 2022 is my year for finally finding my one perfect red bag. May hit you up for advice!


I hope it is your year too! I'd be honored to help. Don't hesitate to PM me anytime!


----------



## Sparkletastic

poizenisxkandee said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Morning After Mini
> 
> View attachment 5282346


I loooooove Hello Kitty! Where is this cafe?!??   


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's a rather plainly decorated tree, but I like it due to its simplicity. You didn't ask but here's a picture. I was going for an ethereal vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282686


Love it! I have a main tree and a themed trees. I decided one of my trees next year will be designer branded for silly fun. I’m having a blast picking up kitschy fashioned themed ornaments in anticipation.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Sparkletastic said:


> I loooooove Hello Kitty! Where is this cafe?!??



This one is in Vegas! I try to stop by whenever I'm visiting family for the holidays. 

There's bigger ones in CA and they have a couple "cafe trucks" with limited menus and exclusive merchandise that tour the US. 

To keep it on topic, used the same bag when the truck came by the MSP area a few months ago.


----------



## c.michelle

Forgot to post this gorgeous Ted Baker wallet customized for the holidays by Zavala Bespoke. It was the perfect Christmas present!


----------



## Iamminda

A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )


----------



## poizenisxkandee

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo baseball today in Canard
> 
> View attachment 5282737



love the look of this bag!  I've seen a few on here and they look so lovely.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


oooh. Pretty! I’m not usually an LV mono girl but that red is screaming to me!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparkletastic said:


> oooh. Pretty! I’m not usually an LV mono girl but that red is screaming to me!!!



Thanks Sparkle .  Miss seeing you on this thread.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5282858


very pretty! Is this new? do you have this in black as well?


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


such a perfect red bag Minda! I love the Pochette Metis particularly in this leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> very pretty! Is this new? do you have this in black as well?



Thank you!    Yes it's pretty new. I do also have the style in black.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets . (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


Your bag looks gorgeous! I love that shade of red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


 It was worth getting busted to get a picture of your red beauty!


----------



## jbags07

poizenisxkandee said:


> love the look of this bag!  I've seen a few on here and they look so lovely.


Thank you!  If you like hobos, they are great bags. Very lightweight, the deerskin is luscious and very hardy…..pricing is good too, its just a matter of finding one that isn’t too scuffed up lol. TRR and FP regularly gets ones in that are in ‘very good’ condition.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies . I never thought I was a red bag gal until seeing them on TPF (cough, RN, cough ).



Kimbashop said:


> such a perfect red bag Minda! I love the Pochette Metis particularly in this leather.





RuedeNesle said:


> It was worth getting busted to get a picture of your red beauty!





whateve said:


> Your bag looks gorgeous! I love that shade of red.


----------



## Narnanz

Work bag of the week is my thrifted HYPE  Jordan bag in red...but today I'm using my Coach Murphy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag. This tiny cutie with some chains à la @Molly0 .


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag. This tiny cutie with some chains à la @Molly0 .
> View attachment 5283398


Adorable!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Took Alma out for the first time


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Work bag of the week is my thrifted HYPE  Jordan bag in red...but today I'm using my Coach Murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283379


 I have to give you c*red*it for your work bag choice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I have to give you c*red*it for your work bag choice!



I red your mind as soon as I saw @Narnanz 's picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Took Alma out for the first time
> 
> View attachment 5283803


Cute!
How was your first night out with your Alma?
Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A chain reaction from yesterday.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> A chain reaction from yesterday.
> View attachment 5284205


Your chain reactions are always so beautiful !


----------



## Molly0

I think I’ll try out my  $2.99 bargain find today.  Spent last evening sanitizing and she’s ready to go.

Coach Bleeker Cooper Satchel from 2013


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll try out my  $2.99 bargain find today.  Spent last evening sanitizing and she’s ready to go.
> View attachment 5284259
> Coach Bleeker Satchel from 2013


What a great find! I looked in one store when the grandkids were thrifting a couple of stores the other day, but no handbag luck.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll try out my  $2.99 bargain find today.  Spent last evening sanitizing and she’s ready to go.
> View attachment 5284259
> Coach Bleeker Satchel from 2013



Real pretty.  I am not usually drawn to exotic type of leather but this trim detailing here really elevates this black bag.  The bags from the Bleecker line are great.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll try out my  $2.99 bargain find today.  Spent last evening sanitizing and she’s ready to go.
> View attachment 5284259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Bleeker Satchel from 2013


Wow!!!
That's really nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Your chain reactions are always so beautiful !


Thank you!
I see you have a chain on your newest best deal of the year!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> A chain reaction from yesterday.
> View attachment 5284205


Wow....what a pretty bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


Stunning, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A chain reaction from yesterday.
> View attachment 5284205



Gorgeous . This color is SO pretty — I wish I have this one too but I _must _enjoy it vicariously through you and other TPF friends.  (It’s hard but I need to be a big girl about it ).


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning, IM.



Thank You DM .  Wishing you a Happy New Year my friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets .  (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


I love this bag so much IM. Shall I dare say even more than the pink version?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous . This color is SO pretty — I wish I have this one too but I _must _enjoy it vicariously through you and other TPF friends.  (It’s hard but I need to be a big girl about it ).


Thank you!
I too will enjoy your red one vicariously!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thank You DM .  Wishing you a Happy New Year my friend


Thank you, sweet IM.  I sincerely hope that 2022 will be a better year for all of us.  
I wanted to ask you about LV leather, if you don't mind.  How does if feel?  Is is soft, rough, thick?  Is it heavy?  I am asking because I saw someone carrying a black leather Monogram NeoNoe at Whole Foods and I really liked the look of it.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I see you have a chain on your newest best deal of the year!


Yes SM, I think it was you who started my “chain reaction” action!


----------



## Shelby33

SHIH


----------



## Kimbashop

PS1 Tiny in the most interesting color, Pepe. Is it brownish grey? Is it ash brown? Is it greige? Or something else altogether? One of life’s mysteries. She sure is a handy bag, though.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> How was your first night out with your Alma?
> Hope you had a good time.


It was lovely.  She was the talk of the dinner party lol.


----------



## starbucksqueen

I took this  shopping: Coach Willow Camera bag


----------



## sdkitty

Marc Jacobs empire hobo


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag so much IM. Shall I dare say even more than the pink version?



Thanks SSSSM .  You don’t say — that you like the red more than the pink .!!   I love both red and pink and I honestly can’t choose one over the other.  One is hot, the other is sweet .


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> PS1 Tiny in the most interesting color, Pepe. Is it brownish grey? Is it ash brown? Is it greige? Or something else altogether? One of life’s mysteries. She sure is a handy bag, though.
> 
> View attachment 5284474



Pretty brownish grey .  I have always liked the look of PS1 and would love one in like pinkish purple someday.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> PS1 Tiny in the most interesting color, Pepe. Is it brownish grey? Is it ash brown? Is it greige? Or something else altogether? One of life’s mysteries. She sure is a handy bag, though.
> 
> View attachment 5284474



Oh wow! I have the Pepe Suede PS1 mini or whatever it was called - the pouch looking bag - from like 2015 or so and it looks nothing like this. I wonder if they’ve changed Pepe over the years.


----------



## jbags07

BV Karung tote today


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, sweet IM.  I sincerely hope that 2022 will be a better year for all of us.
> I wanted to ask you about LV leather, if you don't mind.  How does if feel?  Is is soft, rough, thick?  Is it heavy?  I am asking because I saw someone carrying a black leather Monogram NeoNoe at Whole Foods and I really liked the look of it.



I also hope 2022 will be better in every way (it’s been a tough couple of years ). The black Empreinte NeoNoe is so gorgeous — if it came in the smaller BB size, I might consider it for myself. To me, empriente leather is medium soft (nowhere as soft as lambskin or glove tanned leather, probably not even as soft as the leather of the Evelyne from the look of it. But much softer than hard leather like saffiano or LV epi). It has to be thick enough and “hard” enough for the embossing to hold. It has some weight to it but guess “heavy” can be subjective. For example, some people find the Empreinte Neverful to be too heavy compared to the canvas version. It is supposed to be quite sturdy and can withstand rain. Common complaints about this leather is the embossing gets lighter/more faint over the years with wear and also the edge glazing (of the bag and strap) can crack here and there and require reglazing. I have not seen the Empreinte Neo Noe in person but I have heard from a few TPFers or YouTubers that there could be some loss of structure after time (in certain areas from the repeated cinching/uncinching of the drawstring) and also some sagging of the bottom (this is common with many Empreinte bags, the larger bags may have more sagging compared to smaller ones). An organizer can help with the sagging. I have only had my Empreinte bags for less than 6 months so I don’t know about it’s long term wear and tear personally. Overall, I think it’s a good leather. It looks especially great in black. If you have specific questions, please let me know . Hope you get to see it in person to decide


----------



## JenJBS

Since I have no intention of leaving the apartment tomorrow, the last bag of the year was my Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Since I have no intention of leaving the apartment tomorrow, the last bag of the year was my Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5284590



What a way to end the year with this purple stunner Jen .  This is so pretty.  Happy New Year


----------



## Jereni

Cozy Burberry bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a way to end the year with this purple stunner Jen .  This is so pretty.  Happy New Year



Thank you!   Happy New Year! The iridescent looks more purple in lower light, so I love carrying this bag on overcast days, and even better in the evening!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Oh wow! I have the Pepe Suede PS1 mini or whatever it was called - the pouch looking bag - from like 2015 or so and it looks nothing like this. I wonder if they’ve changed Pepe over the years.


I noticed that the Pepe color looked really different in suede v. lambskin. I don't know if the dye took differently to the two materials or if they did change the color over the years. The bag I have can look like either a warm grey or an ash brown, depending on the lighting.



Iamminda said:


> Pretty brownish grey .  I have always liked the look of PS1 and would love one in like pinkish purple someday.


This is my first tiny and I think it would be adorable in a bright color. I have been looking for one in purple, bright blue, or pink!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I also hope 2022 will be better in every way (it’s been a tough couple of years ). The black Empreinte NeoNoe is so gorgeous — if it came in the smaller BB size, I might consider it for myself. To me, empriente leather is medium soft (nowhere as soft as lambskin or glove tanned leather, probably not even as soft as the leather of the Evelyne from the look of it. But much softer than hard leather like saffiano or LV epi). It has to be thick enough and “hard” enough for the embossing to hold. It has some weight to it but guess “heavy” can be subjective. For example, some people find the Empreinte Neverful to be too heavy compared to the canvas version. It is supposed to be quite sturdy and can withstand rain. Common complaints about this leather is the embossing gets lighter/more faint over the years with wear and also the edge glazing (of the bag and strap) can crack here and there and require reglazing. I have not seen the Empreinte Neo Noe in person but I have heard from a few TPFers or YouTubers that there could be some loss of structure after time (in certain areas from the repeated cinching/uncinching of the drawstring) and also some sagging of the bottom (this is common with many Empreinte bags, the larger bags may have more sagging compared to smaller ones). An organizer can help with the sagging. I have only had my Empreinte bags for less than 6 months so I don’t know about it’s long term wear and tear personally. Overall, I think it’s a good leather. It looks especially great in black. If you have specific questions, please let me know . Hope you get to see it in person to decide


IM, thank you so much for your thoughtful and detailed response.  I appreciate it so much!!!   
It is a beautiful looking bag for sure, which is why I keep thinking about it.  I might have even succumbed to temptation and ordered it online, but it is sold out.  Hopefully, I will get to see it in person at some point, though with the rise in Covid cases and deaths, I have no plans to go near a mall for the next few weeks, at least.  
I did order a bag this morning though, that I have had on my radar for quite some time.  The Row bindle three hobo in black.  I saw this bag in person a couple of years ago before the pandemic at Neiman Marcus and fell in love with its simplicity and buttery leather.  At the time, they only had it in brown, which is what stopped me.  I am super excited to add this medium sized hobo to my handbag collection.  If all goes well, I will post a pic of it when it arrives.  I found it online at Bergdorf Goodman, in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## elisabettaverde

We had our New Year’s Eve dinner with live jazz Thursday night to avoid the shenanigans that will break loose in New Orleans tomorrow night.  We’ve been here two weeks so I’ve had my fill of cocktails, strolls through the French Quarter and every type of seafood and sauce imaginable...maybe when I return to work I’ll be able to rest.


----------



## Narnanz

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5284693
> View attachment 5284694
> 
> We had our New Year’s Eve dinner with live jazz Thursday night to avoid the shenanigans that will break loose in New Orleans tomorrow night.  We’ve been here two weeks so I’ve had my fill of cocktails, strolls through the French Quarter and every type of seafood and sauce imaginable...maybe when I return to work I’ll be able to rest.


That dress is absolutely lovely on you...hopw you enjoyed the night and Happy New Year.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> SHIH
> View attachment 5284442


  Shih's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Shih's beautiful!



Enough said!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Peets . (Was _not_ fast enough to snap some pics before DH caught me — busted again )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282939


Lol! This is stunning! The perfect shade of pink/red to me.


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Since I have no intention of leaving the apartment tomorrow, the last bag of the year was my Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5284590


I love seeing all your beautiful shades of purple! This is a good one to celebrate with! I hope you enjoy the night doing some of your favorite things and sleep well tonight.


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Work bag of the week is my thrifted HYPE  Jordan bag in red...but today I'm using my Coach Murphy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283379


I love your little one!  He is a cutie!


----------



## tealocean

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo baseball today in Canard
> 
> View attachment 5282737


 This is my happy color! I hope it made you happy carrying it.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's a rather plainly decorated tree, but I like it due to its simplicity. You didn't ask but here's a picture. I was going for an ethereal vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282686


Your sweet tree is beautiful!


Kimbashop said:


> I would say that you achieved your ethereal vibe. I love simplicity, perhaps because I share the house with three boys— DH and two teenage sons!


 Yes! That makes me love simplicity too!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> I love seeing all your beautiful shades of purple! This is a good one to celebrate with! I hope you enjoy the night doing some of your favorite things and sleep well tonight.



Thank you!     Happy New Year to you, and your family!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Shih's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

tealocean said:


> This is my happy color! I hope it made you happy carrying it.


It always makes me happy     Love your screen-name!  Tealocean is my happy color too


----------



## Jereni

Omicron definitely has spoiled New Year’s plans so DH and I will be having wine and cooking steaks at home tonight, but I still wore my sparkly evening bag for errands!

Happy New Year’s everyone!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Going for a New Year bike ride with my pre creed Courier


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Going for a New Year bike ride with my pre creed Courier
> 
> View attachment 5285172


Sounds fun!
Happy new year Narnanz!BTW, is this you @Narnanz ?


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Pine Borough went “adventure pursing” with me today. My DH used the term to explain to the kids why I was taking pictures.   

Tahquamenon Falls in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan



Lake Superior, Whitefish Point


----------



## shoes+handbags

Narnanz said:


> Going for a New Year bike ride with my pre creed Courier
> 
> View attachment 5285173


Absolutely gorgeous picture!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds fun!
> Happy new year Narnanz!BTW, is this you @Narnanz ?
> View attachment 5285189


So me...with the blonde hair and great legs


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds fun!
> Happy new year Narnanz!BTW, is this you @Narnanz ?
> View attachment 5285189


Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> So me...with the blonde hair and great legs


I knew it!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Pine Borough went “adventure pursing” with me today. My DH used the term to explain to the kids why I was taking pictures.
> 
> Tahquamenon Falls in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan
> View attachment 5285186
> 
> 
> Lake Superior, Whitefish Point
> View attachment 5285187



I'm going to need you to start a new thread for "adventure pursing," stat!


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm going to need you to start a new thread for "adventure pursing," stat!


I love Rough and Tumble leathers. They feel like silk!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Lol! This is stunning! The perfect shade of pink/red to me.



Thank you TO .  Thanks for reminding me about the pinkness in this red .


----------



## leechiyong

It’s been awhile since my SDJ had been out:


Happy New Year!


----------



## mariliz11

First day of the year and first outing for my Kate YSL. Happy new year!


----------



## dangerouscurves

This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.


----------



## RuedeNesle

shoes+handbags said:


> Rough & Tumble Pine Borough went “adventure pursing” with me today. My DH used the term to explain to the kids why I was taking pictures.
> 
> Tahquamenon Falls in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan
> View attachment 5285186
> 
> 
> Lake Superior, Whitefish Point
> View attachment 5285187


"No children, your mother is not acting crazy, she's adventure pursing" (Long stare)  "Why don't we just wait for her in the Food Court? Who wants funnel cake!"   (The funnel cake part is from one of my favorite movies, "The Family Man".)

Happy New Adventure Pursing!


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Going for a New Year bike ride with my pre creed Courier
> 
> View attachment 5285173


Such a lovely view  I would love to visit NZ one day.


dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511


Cuties! Both of them


----------



## shoes+handbags

RuedeNesle said:


> "No children, your mother is not acting crazy, she's adventure pursing" (Long stare)  "Why don't we just wait for her in the Food Court? Who wants funnel cake!"   (The funnel cake part is from one of my favorite movies, "The Family Man".)
> 
> Happy New Adventure Pursing!


Oh my gosh this made me laugh so hard! My kids (DS1 and DS2) do think I’m crazy.   My DH is supportive too. He always tells the kids to keep moving and I’ll eventually catch up.


----------



## shoes+handbags

@Claudia Herzog I created the new thread called Pictures in Adventure Pursing   




__





						Pictures in Adventure Pursing
					

My DH used the term “adventure pursing” to explain to our kids why I was taking pictures of my handbags. :lol: @Claudia Herzog thought it would be a great new thread topic! Please include the location of your picture. :smile:  Tahquamenon Falls in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan    Lake...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jereni

leechiyong said:


> It’s been awhile since my SDJ had been out:
> View attachment 5285425
> 
> Happy New Year!



I am like really excited about the view out this window. Are you in Palm Springs? So jealous….


----------



## Jereni

dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511



So beautiful!!!

The bag also.


----------



## dangerouscurves

IntheOcean said:


> Such a lovely view  I would love to visit NZ one day.
> 
> Cuties! Both of them


Awww! Thank you! ❤️


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jereni said:


> So beautiful!!!
> 
> The bag also.


 thank you! ❤️


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello there!! How are you starting out the New Year? May 2022 bring happiness, good health and beautiful handbags to all of us!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello there!! How are you starting out the New Year? May 2022 bring happiness, good health and beautiful handbags to all of us!!


Thank you!!!
And everything you said back to you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Fendi bag today.  Happy new year everyone!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> A Fendi bag today.  Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285840


Do you know? I've got a few Fendi silk scarfs but no Fendy handbag yet. May be this year. I love Fendi baguette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> You know? I've got a few Fendi silk carfs but no Fendy handbag yet. Maybbe this year. I love Fendi baguette.


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> A Fendi bag today.  Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285840



Happy New Year 2022 Sunshine mama and your beautiful Fendi


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Happy New Year 2022 Sunshine mama and your beautiful Fendi


Thank you sweet hers4eva! And happy new year to you too!


----------



## whateve

dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511


I love the shape! I see it is also cat approved.


----------



## kandicenicole

a little beach bag + a mini pochette


----------



## jasmintolentino07

Chanel O case pouch


----------



## Sparkletastic

dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511


Yum!  I am eyeballing a slightly differently shaped vintage Dior. I calmed myself down bc I got a number of bags in Dec.  Your super pretty edition is NOT helping my will power.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Narnanz said:


> That dress is absolutely lovely on you...hopw you enjoyed the night and Happy New Year.


Thank you dearly!


----------



## violina

Coach X Jean Michel Basquiat Kay Crossbody


----------



## whateve

violina said:


> Coach X Jean Michel Basquiat Kay Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5286039


This is one I'm sorry I missed out on!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sparkletastic said:


> Yum!  I am eyeballing a slightly differently shaped vintage Dior. I calmed myself down bc I got a number of bags in Dec.  Your super pretty edition is NOT helping my will power.


 Sorry for being an enabler but early 2000 is baaaaack!!! Get it before it gets more and more expensive .


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> A Fendi bag today.  Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285840



Lovely! This looks so elegant and luxe.

I love Fendi. It’s weird that I only have one bag from them.


----------



## Jereni

Yesterday wore the Tory Burch I bought right before Christmas. I suspect bags with a pattern are what is going to be my downfall in 2022.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Yesterday wore the Tory Burch I bought right before Christmas. I suspect bags with a pattern are what is going to be my downfall in 2022.
> 
> View attachment 5286210


Beautiful! I can see why bags like this will be your downfall, or as I like to put it, the start of a beautiful collection!


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Jimmy Choo BonBon to church today. Ddin't need that fancy a bag, but wanted to wear it.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Jimmy Choo BonBon to church today. Ddin't need that fancy a bag, but wanted to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5286425


perfection!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Jimmy Choo BonBon to church today. Ddin't need that fancy a bag, but wanted to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5286425


Love this! So fabulous!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched back into my Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Love this! So fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi mini Peekaboo today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi mini Peekaboo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287098



This little beauty looks so cute and cozy in this furry chair (?) .


----------



## Iamminda

New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Jimmy Choo BonBon to church today. Ddin't need that fancy a bag, but wanted to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 5286425


Such a stunner!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287167


So pretty in pink!

I already blew my new year resolution rules regarding less bags/bag ban this morning, so I’m living in a glass house, as they say, by telling you to stick to your resolution!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287167


Such a pretty pink and your piggy bandeau is perfect with it!
I say you can definitely buy less bags.(less than what is the real question)


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a stunner!



Thank you!   

What bag did you get this morning?


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287167


Hooray, twin!! She is beautiful! Love the bandeau!


Kimbashop said:


> So pretty in pink!
> 
> I already blew my new year resolution rules regarding less bags/bag ban this morning, so I’m living in a glass house, as they say, by telling you to stick to your resolution!


You are not alone! At least we made it nearly 3 days


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies .  It’s good to know it‘s not the end of the world  if I should buy another bag.  Sarah — I am happy to finally be your bag twin 



Kimbashop said:


> So pretty in pink!
> 
> I already blew my new year resolution rules regarding less bags/bag ban this morning, so I’m living in a glass house, as they say, by telling you to stick to your resolution!






Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty pink and your piggy bandeau is perfect with it!
> I say you can definitely buy less bags.(less than what is the real question)






Sarah03 said:


> Hooray, twin!! She is beautiful! Love the bandeau!


----------



## Narnanz

Little Coach Ergo in Leaf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287167


I love the escape clause in your resolution: "Less bags".   
The only resolution I've kept all these years is the one about breaking all my other resolutions by the 3rd of January to relieve the stress of trying to keep the other resolutions.


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff, to add color on a dreary winter day.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What bag did you get this morning?


a Ferragamo Boxyz bag! I found one at a great price. I have been eyeing them for a long time, ever since I tried one on at an airport several years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> a Ferragamo Boxyz bag! I found one at a great price. I have been eyeing them for a long time ever since I tried one on at an airport several years ago.



Ferragamo! Always a marvelous choice!     Excited to see your pics of it!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo! Always a marvelous choice!     Excited to see your pics of it!


thanks! I will be sure to post when it arrives!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the escape clause in your resolution: "Less bags".
> The only resolution I've kept all these years is the one about breaking all my other resolutions by the 3rd of January to relieve the stress of trying to keep the other resolutions.



I love this strategy RN  — I must think of a better escape clause


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> New Year, New Bag, and “New” New Year’s Resolution of buying No or Less Bags .  Can I do it?  .  Let’s make a bet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287167


Gorgeous shade of pink, IM.   
I have faith in you.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Yesterday wore the Tory Burch I bought right before Christmas. I suspect bags with a pattern are what is going to be my downfall in 2022.
> 
> View attachment 5286210


I'm glad to see this! I was tempted by pictures on the TB site. Your picture is so much better than theirs! It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

These girls came to stay with me for a 'few weeks' . It's been 5 years.


----------



## Molly0

I’ve been carrying this bag since last year.


----------



## Katinahat

Not beautiful but a very nicely made and practical leather backpack in the Whistles Verity has been my go to hands free commuting and shopping bag for a while now. I like the way the gold hardware on the zips just lifts it’s look to be a bit more luxurious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> Not beautiful but a very nicely made and practical leather backpack in the Whistles Verity has been my go to hands free commuting and shopping bag for a while now. I like the way the gold hardware on the zips just lifts it’s look to be a bit more luxurious.
> View attachment 5287723


I think it is beautiful!  That leather!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Today’s choice… my Dooney Ariel


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> I think it is beautiful!  That leather!


Thanks, the leather is wonderful. Thick and yet supple.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly dear DM .  Good to know you think I can stick with my ban ,



Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous shade of pink, IM.
> I have faith in you.




What a cutie SSSSM .  (I was tempted to get this cutie last year — we will see if I can resist again this year ).



Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287780


----------



## rx4dsoul

Of all the Bal styles and sizes...the Mini has to be my favorite!


----------



## Narnanz

Longchamp in Arctic...firmly believe you need at least one of these in your handbag wardrobe


----------



## jbags07

dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511


LOVE this bag


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> A Fendi bag today.  Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285840


Happy New Year!  Fantastic bag


----------



## Farkvam

Christmas came late. A piece of handmade Italy from Mirta as my new everyday bag.  I toasted it with Italian prosecco


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> Not beautiful but a very nicely made and practical leather backpack in the Whistles Verity has been my go to hands free commuting and shopping bag for a while now. I like the way the gold hardware on the zips just lifts it’s look to be a bit more luxurious.
> View attachment 5287723


I think it looks lovely and practical at the same time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Happy New Year!  Fantastic bag



Thank you!
Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Farkvam said:


> Christmas came late. A piece of handmade Italy from Mirta as my new everyday bag.  I toasted it with Italian prosecco
> View attachment 5288139


Beautuful color!
How do you like your new bag?
I saw this from their website and I thought it was really cute!


----------



## maggiesze1

Silver Longchamp Le pliage xs today...


----------



## Farkvam

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful color!
> How do you like your new bag?
> I saw this from their website and I thought it was really cute!


Thanks, I love it! It fits all my essentials and I like that it's from a small business.  I love the colour too, it's not as orange as it shows up here but not as yellow as on their website.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I'm glad to see this! I was tempted by pictures on the TB site. Your picture is so much better than theirs! It's beautiful!



Aw thank you! It’s really stunning in person, I must say. I’m just hoping I can find inventive ways to pair it with different outfits. 




Narnanz said:


> Longchamp in Arctic...firmly believe you need at least one of these in your handbag wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288133



Agreed! I have a Cuir, and might get another one. Such a useful bag.


----------



## Jereni

Chanel vintage-style pink mini for the frigid walk to Starbucks across the sudden 10” deep Arctic landscape we’ve got going on.


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> View attachment 5276708
> 
> 
> Maiden voyage!



I have the same bag charm  love the color combo.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Divina Firenze Convertible Backpack.


----------



## Fimpagebag

maggiesze1 said:


> Silver Longchamp Le pliage xs today...
> 
> View attachment 5288271



Beyond adorable!


----------



## Yuki85

dangerouscurves said:


> This vintage Dior bag that I bought last week.
> View attachment 5285511



I guess with Kitty's approval... love your bag and cat


----------



## jaskg144

Dark green Ferragamo small Studio for a trip to the salon


----------



## MKB0925

Shelby33 said:


> These girls came to stay with me for a 'few weeks' . It's been 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287644


Such beauties....the kitties and your bag!


----------



## MKB0925

jasmynh1 said:


> Dark green Ferragamo small Studio for a trip to the salon
> View attachment 5288493


So pretty...I was just looking at dark green bags and think I need one in my collection.


----------



## MKB0925

Rebecca Minkoff  Darren Shoulder Bag in Sandrift


----------



## Bee29

Gucci marmot


----------



## Shelby33

MKB0925 said:


> Such beauties....the kitties and your bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Farkvam said:


> Christmas came late. A piece of handmade Italy from Mirta as my new everyday bag.  I toasted it with Italian prosecco
> View attachment 5288139


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Chanel vintage-style pink mini for the frigid walk to Starbucks across the sudden 10” deep Arctic landscape we’ve got going on.
> 
> View attachment 5288310


I’m in love with your bag and your pink nails! Hope your Starbucks was good.


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno. Kate Spade cherries charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My


JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Kate Spade cherries charm.
> View attachment 5288843


I love the 2 together JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
I'm in love with the silhouette.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My
> 
> I love the 2 together JenJBS!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Kate Spade cherries charm.
> View attachment 5288843



So cute with this charm (I am looking for the perfect strawberry or cherry charm or twilly ).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So cute with this charm (I am looking for the perfect strawberry or cherry charm or twilly ).



Thank you, Minda!    I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
> I'm in love with the silhouette.
> View attachment 5288960
> View attachment 5288961



Stunning bag — this bag is so SSSSM .  I especially love the first picture with the gold sequins and furry white — thanks for the major eye candy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag — this bag is so SSSSM .  I especially love the first picture with the gold sequins and furry white — thanks for the major eye candy


Thank you. 
The bag is soooo me. And yes,  the furry background is a sheepskin rug.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
> I'm in love with the silhouette.
> View attachment 5288960
> View attachment 5288961


Love love love this one


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

Coach Bleecker large flap from 2007.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
> I'm in love with the silhouette.
> View attachment 5288960
> View attachment 5288961



Beautiful!


----------



## maggiesze1

Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch used as a crossbody bag..


----------



## shoes+handbags

Jereni said:


> Chanel vintage-style pink mini for the frigid walk to Starbucks across the sudden 10” deep Arctic landscape we’ve got going on.
> 
> View attachment 5288310


I love this shade of pink!


----------



## jbags07

jasmynh1 said:


> Dark green Ferragamo small Studio for a trip to the salon
> View attachment 5288493


Gorgeous color. Love it in the pebbled leather too


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Kate Spade cherries charm.
> View attachment 5288843


The cherries charm on this bag is a home run….the overall look is just   …love it!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> The cherries charm on this bag is a home run….the overall look is just   …love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
> I'm in love with the silhouette.
> View attachment 5288960
> View attachment 5288961



Love this! I carried my Valextra today which is also this style.  One of my favorite shapes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Love love love this one


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

jasmynh1 said:


> Dark green Ferragamo small Studio for a trip to the salon
> View attachment 5288493



LOVE I am in need of a new green bag. This is gorgeous.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m in love with your bag and your pink nails! Hope your Starbucks was good.





shoes+handbags said:


> I love this shade of pink!



Thank you both!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My new to me mini top handle trapezoidal bag!!
> I'm in love with the silhouette.
> View attachment 5288960
> View attachment 5288961


I love this! I love trapezoidal shapes and this one is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Glttglam

My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Kate Spade Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coach this week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love this! I love trapezoidal shapes and this one is beautiful. Congratulations!


Thank you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yuki85 said:


> I guess with Kitty's approval... love your bag and cat


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Asprey bag today.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This Asprey bag today.
> View attachment 5289578



* B E A U T I F U L*


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my Gerard Darel 24hrs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289197
> 
> 
> It’s like I’ve always said, Narnanz..
> 
> “Cinderella wouldn’t have made it to the Ball without a Coach!”


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> * B E A U T I F U L*


Thank you hers4eva!


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry...I thought I had taken a photo of a bag...but it's not there!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289918
> 
> Sorry...I thought I had taken a photo of a bag...but it's not there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289918
> 
> Sorry...I thought I had taken a photo of a bag...but it's not there!


What bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!
> 
> View attachment 5290109



 *Stunning*


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!
> 
> View attachment 5290109



Spectacular .  I am used to seeing your beautiful purple bags but this one today made me a little weak in the knees.  I think we all need this purple fainting coach here today


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my Iridescent Mansur Gavriel mini mini lady bag today!


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> *Stunning*



Thank you!   




Iamminda said:


> Spectacular .  I am used to seeing your beautiful purple bags but this one today made me a little weak in the knees.  I think we all need this purple fainting coach here today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290116


Thank you, Minda!   It is a stunning purple. And I need that fantastic purple couch in my house!


----------



## jbags07

BV Nappa Nastri Lido out to lunch today….


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Spectacular .  I am used to seeing your beautiful purple bags but this one today made me a little weak in the knees.  I think we all need this purple fainting coach here today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290116


I definitely need this couch for that bag! Absolutely gorgeous @JenJBS


----------



## JenJBS

shoes+handbags said:


> I definitely need this couch for that bag! Absolutely gorgeous @JenJBS



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5289918
> 
> Sorry...I thought I had taken a photo of a bag...but it's not there!


 


Sunshine mama said:


> What bag?


What chair?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing the Asprey again.


----------



## leechiyong

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!
> 
> View attachment 5290109





maggiesze1 said:


> Using my Iridescent Mansur Gavriel mini mini lady bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5290130


I feel like these are magical bags because I just know they add some extra joy to the carrier’s day every time they catch a glimpse of them.  Makes me smile.


----------



## tealocean

leechiyong said:


> I feel like these are magical bags because I just know they add some extra joy to the carrier’s day every time they catch a glimpse of them.  Makes me smile.


I agree! I love that, and it probably makes others smile too when they notice the happy bags.


----------



## JenJBS

leechiyong said:


> I feel like these are magical bags because I just know they add some extra joy to the carrier’s day every time they catch a glimpse of them.  Makes me smile.



Thank you!    Yes, glimpsing it in my work area does bring joy to my day.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> I agree! I love that, and it probably makes others smile too when they notice the happy bags.



Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

A bag for today’s frigid snowy weather…Patricia Nash Tauria Map Box Bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fimpagebag said:


> A bag for today’s frigid snowy weather…Patricia Nash Tauria Map Box Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5290558


Lovely bag, lovelier lady, looking so cozy!
I really needed this bag yesterday when my GPS was not loading!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag, lovelier lady, looking so cozy!
> I really needed this bag yesterday when my GPS was not loading!!!



Thank you, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing the Asprey again.
> View attachment 5290505
> View attachment 5290506



Looking pretty SSSSM .  Great coat too.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!
> 
> View attachment 5290109


That color


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing the Asprey again.
> View attachment 5290505
> View attachment 5290506


It looks lovely on you!


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my Iridescent Mansur Gavriel mini mini lady bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5290130



Oh nice you decided to keep it?! How are you liking it?



shoes+handbags said:


> I definitely need this couch for that bag! Absolutely gorgeous @JenJBS



I needed the couch too! Such a pretty bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That color


Thank you!   




Jereni said:


> I needed the couch too! Such a pretty bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Looking pretty SSSSM .  Great coat too.


Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> It looks lovely on you!


Thank you Kimbashop!


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Spectacular .  I am used to seeing your beautiful purple bags but this one today made me a little weak in the knees.  I think we all need this purple fainting coach here today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290116


I totally love this. I’d redesign a room in my house to have it if my DH would let me!


----------



## Katinahat

No lovely bags for me to share today. I just had my nylon sports backpack with me for my commute/jog home from work. Mostly I walk but today was a bit faster to beat the cold weather and for fitness.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing the Asprey again.
> View attachment 5290505
> View attachment 5290506


I just knew you’d be beautiful!


----------



## missconvy

Final Fantasy orchestra at Carnegie Hall


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Kate Spade (Mirra?) Bow Clutch. Out for my fiance's birthday.


----------



## maggiesze1

Jereni said:


> Oh nice you decided to keep it?! How are you liking it?
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the couch too! Such a pretty bag.



Yep, I thought about returning it because it looked so tiny! Lol! But, I tried it out because the leather is just so unique and gorgeous and I actually love it! It's actually holds more than you think...holds my essentials, except my phone, but its huge so..that's okay.


----------



## B4GBuff

Today Versace Barocco


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I just knew you’d be beautiful!


You are very kind!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today: DIY multi pochettes looking very smart.


----------



## missconvy

Great travel bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Great travel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291489


Looking gorgeous!
Love love love the bag and the whole look!


----------



## Jereni

B4GBuff said:


> Today Versace Barocco
> 
> View attachment 5291198



This looks so gorgeously luxe and the scarf is PERFECT with it!


----------



## Jereni

Green coco handle yesterday


----------



## Fimpagebag

London Fog “Zombie Croc.”


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Green coco handle yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5291619


This is a stunning bag. The shape, quilting, handle and hardware with the logo clasp and chain. Beautiful!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today is Fendi day, except for my shoes which are Aigner (Munich) boots.


----------



## bibobb

Does anybody know which brand this bag is from?   Thanks!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

My Bindle Three arrived and I am taking her to Whole Foods.  My excitement for the weekend.  This bag just feels so easy and comforting.  A nice buttery puddle of leather.  The Row gets me.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning bag. The shape, quilting, handle and hardware with the logo clasp and chain. Beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach trail bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> My Bindle Three arrived and I am taking her to Whole Foods.  My excitement for the weekend.  This bag just feels so easy and comforting.  A nice buttery puddle of leather.  The Row gets me.
> View attachment 5291772
> View attachment 5291775



This looks fantastic on you DM  — love the way it effortlessly molds to your body! The leather looks yummy. I have yet to see any bag from this brand IRL — but have only heard wonderful reviews here on the forum. Have a good weekend . I have an equally exciting weekend too of getting groceries _and maybe_ a car wash


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Today is Fendi day, except for my shoes which are Aigner (Munich) boots.
> View attachment 5291725
> View attachment 5291727





Dextersmom said:


> My Bindle Three arrived and I am taking her to Whole Foods.  My excitement for the weekend.  This bag just feels so easy and comforting.  A nice buttery puddle of leather.  The Row gets me.
> View attachment 5291772
> View attachment 5291775





JenJBS said:


> Coach trail bag today.
> View attachment 5291815


Stunning bags everyone. Enjoy carrying them. I rather fancy your drink too @dangerouscurves . Looks yummy!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Stunning bags everyone. Enjoy carrying them. I rather fancy your drink too @dangerouscurves . Looks yummy!



Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

JenJBS said:


> Coach trail bag today.
> View attachment 5291815



Oooh, I swoon….


----------



## JenJBS

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh, I swoon….



Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

dangerouscurves said:


> Today is Fendi day, except for my shoes which are Aigner (Munich) boots.
> View attachment 5291725
> View attachment 5291727


Replying my own post, I forgot to include the better picture of the bag


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Stunning bags everyone. Enjoy carrying them. I rather fancy your drink too @dangerouscurves . Looks yummy!


Thank you!  Yes it was. Blind-ordered it, wish I remember what's in it


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This looks fantastic on you DM  — love the way it effortlessly molds to your body! The leather looks yummy. I have yet to see any bag from this brand IRL — but have only heard wonderful reviews here on the forum. Have a good weekend . I have an equally exciting weekend too of getting groceries _and maybe_ a car wash


Thank you, sweet IM.  Have fun and stay safe at the car wash.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> My Bindle Three arrived and I am taking her to Whole Foods.  My excitement for the weekend.  This bag just feels so easy and comforting.  A nice buttery puddle of leather.  The Row gets me.
> View attachment 5291772
> View attachment 5291775


So beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## jbags07

Maiden voyage for this bag today….a comfortable, lightweight, easy crossbody for furniture shopping!


----------



## Kimbashop

Dextersmom said:


> My Bindle Three arrived and I am taking her to Whole Foods.  My excitement for the weekend.  This bag just feels so easy and comforting.  A nice buttery puddle of leather.  The Row gets me.
> View attachment 5291772
> View attachment 5291775


I love bags that hug you, especially right now! This looks beautiful.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift. I'm surprised it fits my big wallet


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Coach trail bag today.
> View attachment 5291815



YES. Gorgeous. How are you liking it? Do you find it easy to get in and out of?


----------



## Molly0

I really want to move into this one:


but I can’t seem to move out of this one:


Dilemma


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> YES. Gorgeous. How are you liking it? Do you find it easy to get in and out of?



Thank you!     I really like it.   The zipper works smoothly, so it is easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5291959


Shelby, do you like Converse All Star high tops?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore the small Puzzle today.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the small Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 5292088
> View attachment 5292089



Your whole outfit looks great ATB .  Love those shoes.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kimbashop said:


> I love bags that hug you, especially right now! This looks beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the small Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 5292088
> View attachment 5292089


 I love the bag and your OOTD!  

P.S. I'll let it slide this time, but next time ask my permission before you draw a silhouette of my body on your wall.


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the small Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 5292088
> View attachment 5292089


You look incredible and so does the bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> I really want to move into this one:
> View attachment 5292075
> 
> but I can’t seem to move out of this one:
> View attachment 5292076
> 
> Dilemma


It’s so hard to chose these days! I often have this problem. My collection keeps getting bigger as I’m no good at rehoming so there are more and more  choices and I love them all. Which did you pick?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


Gorgeous bag and I love your boots too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Maiden voyage for this bag today….a comfortable, lightweight, easy crossbody for furniture shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5292043


Cute bag!
And your house is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


Too hot for words!
Scandilicious!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Wore the small Puzzle today.
> 
> View attachment 5292088
> View attachment 5292089


You look so good ATB!
Love the bag and the shoes!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my big bag today.  There are like 3 small things in it.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my big bag today.  There are like 3 things in it.
> View attachment 5292326


Stunning. No wonder you are so keen to be using it. Lovely picture too. Are you reading all those books!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Stunning. No wonder you are so keen to be using it. Lovely picture too. Are you reading all those books!


Thank you. 
And no. I'm not reading these encyclopedias. 
I just wanted my bag to look smart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


Someone hold my coffee... cup.....



Beautiful!


----------



## dangerouscurves

RuedeNesle said:


> Someone hold my coffee... cup.....
> View attachment 5292361
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Too hot for words!
> Scandilicious!!





Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wrong reply


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag and I love your boots too!





Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag and I love your boots too!


----------



## Shelby33

Addicted to bags said:


> Shelby, do you like Converse All Star high tops?


Hahaha I think they're ok but I took this picture in my son's room who DOES love them!


----------



## Katinahat

My only bag use today.
SPI Running belt. 
And that’s not even on my bag list! Sigh!


----------



## Jereni

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315



GIRRRRRL those boots!!!! YAS, GET IT!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jereni said:


> GIRRRRRL those boots!!!! YAS, GET IT!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> It’s so hard to chose these days! I often have this problem. My collection keeps getting bigger as I’m no good at rehoming so there are more and more  choices and I love them all. Which did you pick?


I guess I’m just not ready to move out of the Cooper satchel.  (I’m usually so fickle that I’ll change bags on a whim but this one “has me” ! )


----------



## Kimbashop

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


OMG your whole outfit with the bag is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

+1 on what everyone else said — gorgeous .  I especially like your coat.



dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Your whole outfit looks great ATB .  Love those shoes.



Aww thanks Minda. First time wearing the jumpsuit. 



RuedeNesle said:


> I love the bag and your OOTD!
> 
> P.S. I'll let it slide this time, but next time ask my permission before you draw a silhouette of my body on your wall.



Oops, I'm sorry to have not asked first RN! 



Katinahat said:


> You look incredible and so does the bag.



Thank you Katinahat 



Sunshine mama said:


> You look so good ATB!
> Love the bag and the shoes!



You're too sweet Sunshine


----------



## Narnanz

Tods today


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute bag!
> And your house is gorgeous!!!


Thank u re: the bag!  Not my house tho, we were in a furniture store ……a very nicely decorated one


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what everyone else said — gorgeous .  I especially like your coat.


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Back at work after three weeks - holidays, omicron, and snow - and so excited!!! Tory Burch LR petite double bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Back at work after three weeks - holidays, omicron, and snow - and so excited!!! Tory Burch LR petite double bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5293140


What a cute pink bag J!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Narnanz  I love your red chair/ bag pictures!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> View attachment 5293225



Did you or your DD make those cute cake pops?  Love this pretty pink papillon . (I haven’t worn any pearls for at least a month )


----------



## Iamminda

Jereni said:


> Back at work after three weeks - holidays, omicron, and snow - and so excited!!! Tory Burch LR petite double bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5293140


gosh, what a pretty pink bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Did you or your DD make those cute cake pops?  Love this pretty pink papillon . (I haven’t worn any pearls for at least a month )


Thank you. 
My DDs made the cake pops. ( I personally don't do cake pops. They're not crunchy. )


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> My DDs made the cake pops. ( I personally don't do cake pops. They're not crunchy. )


I'm like you, I like a crunchy element


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> View attachment 5293250


This picture is to die for. So cute!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> View attachment 5293250



oh my gosh .. a pink party …  all is perfection and scrumptious!   .. where is the pink couch  hurry..


----------



## pmburk

Lancaster (made in France) ikon tote. Very pleased with the quality and construction of this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Pink Monday for me as well


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Did you or your DD make those cute cake pops?  Love this pretty pink papillon . (I haven’t worn any pearls for at least a month )


Whoa, how did you respond to her post before she posted it?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Whoa, how did you respond to her post before she posted it?



. I replied to SSSSSM’s post within a couple of minutes of her posting it.  I think she went back and changed her post (to a reply to Narnanz) a few minutes later.  And then she posted the picture again after that.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> View attachment 5293250



Lovely bag, and pic!       
Now I want to try a cake pop.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff purple Mini-MAC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Whoa, how did you respond to her post before she posted it?


I made a mistake when I tried to edit and add!!! Isn't the result like magic though?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> . I replied to SSSSSM’s post within a couple of minutes of her posting it.  I think she went back and changed her post (to a reply to Narnanz) a few minutes later.  And then she posted the picture again after that.


That's sort of what I tried to do.  I was trying to add and edit,  and somehow it had multiple pictures,  etcetera,  but I guess the result was magical!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag, and pic!
> Now I want to try a cake pop.


Thank you JenJBS!


JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff purple Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5293462


Love this purple!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm like you, I like a crunchy element


Thank you for understanding!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pink Monday for me as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293447


This pink is sooo pretty IM! Can you show us a side by side with your PM in pink?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> This picture is to die for. So cute!!


Thank you!


hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh .. a pink party …  all is perfection and scrumptious!   .. where is the pink couch  hurry..


Thank you.  
I wish I had a pink couch,  but unfortunately I don't.


----------



## Iamminda

This purple is just perfect 



JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff purple Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5293462


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this purple!!!


Thank you!   



Iamminda said:


> This purple is just perfect


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cute pink bag J!!!





Iamminda said:


> gosh, what a pretty pink bag



Thank you both!!! @Sunshine mama I am on a pink binge lately, it’s a problem. There’s like 4 light pink bags I want right now lol.


----------



## houseof999

dangerouscurves said:


> Today, carrying this Valentino Garavani red bag.
> View attachment 5292315


----------



## Yuki85

Using the D&B satchel today with the Teddy Charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Thank you both!!! @Sunshine mama I am on a pink binge lately, it’s a problem. There’s like 4 light pink bags I want right now lol.


Pink is sooo underrated!
I would love to see your pink choices!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Tods today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292620



Also a big fan of your red chair pics, Narnanz! 

And your Tods as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

What better bag to take with me when I troll the Western wear aisles at our local feed store? 

My Patricia Nash Lundy.


----------



## Katinahat

My Alexa in Chestnut at work today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Katinahat said:


> My Alexa in Chestnut at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294084



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> My Alexa in Chestnut at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294084


It's so cute. Is it the smallest size?


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute. Is it the smallest size,


It’s actually the regular size. It does look tiny here. The elephants must be jumbos!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Asprey again.


----------



## BagLadyT

Going to do some curbside orders with my new addition!


----------



## Iamminda

This is really beautiful — love the silver hardware 



BagLadyT said:


> Going to do some curbside orders with my new addition!
> View attachment 5294328


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> This is really beautiful — love the silver hardware



Thank you friend!


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying this super unique bag today! Its by Squeeze de Citron..found it while browsing Nordstrom. Its made from recycable plastic.


----------



## B4GBuff

Jereni said:


> Green coco handle yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5291619



I absolutely LOVE this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20 today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5294913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294915



So lovely, my bag twin .  That first picture is especially beautiful!!!


----------



## Galgali

Zoom companion


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5294913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294915


The way you photograph your bags is so incredibly beautiful. You have real artistic talent as well as gorgeous bags.


----------



## cammylove

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> My new Faure Le Page DB32 ❤


Beautiful bag. I have mine in 37. I am wondering if there are any discussion group for FLP product.


----------



## cammylove

YSL Jamie Bag for today.


----------



## c.michelle

Today's cute Coach with a hand-painted moon by Zavala Bespoke!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So lovely, my bag twin .  That first picture is especially beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> The way you photograph your bags is so incredibly beautiful. You have real artistic talent as well as gorgeous bags.


Thank you Katinahat! That is mighty sweet of you.


----------



## jbags07

Went to lunch at a place called The Green Room, so i had to carry a green bag


----------



## Jereni

B4GBuff said:


> I absolutely LOVE this color!



Thank you!


----------



## alhong

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20 today.
> 
> View attachment 5294913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294915


wow!! I like it.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.         Smooshy!!!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink is sooo underrated!
> I would love to see your pink choices!



Lol all of these…


----------



## Molly0

She who has no name, but she is smiling and she is wearing pearls.


----------



## Pkac

Carrying my preloved Valentino which I received yesterday. Really happy with it!!


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> She who has no name, but she is smiling and she is wearing pearls.
> View attachment 5295356


You should always smile when wearing pearls


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> You should always smile when wearing pearls


You can’t help but smile when wearing pearls.   I think it’s mandatory.


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> She who has no name, but she is smiling and she is wearing pearls.
> View attachment 5295356



Pretty — Pearlfection


----------



## Katinahat

Pkac said:


> Carrying my preloved Valentino which I received yesterday. Really happy with it!!
> View attachment 5295370


Love this style of chain bag. Looks good on you too!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m sticking to a winter theme with grey accessories for my black workwear dress and overcoat.


Mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## IntheOcean

Katinahat said:


> I’m sticking to a winter theme with grey accessories for my black workwear dress and overcoat.
> View attachment 5295503
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater.


 Grey is such an underappreciated color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This lightweight champion again!
Even though it's a loud bag,  I forgive her for being so squishy and LIGHTWEIGHT!!! 
Almost all of my bags are on the small side I suppose, but this bigger bag is lighter than most of my bags, and it still has a small enough footprint for me to truly enjoy the size.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> This lightweight champion again!
> Even though it's a loud bag,  I forgive her for being so squishy and LIGHTWEIGHT!!!
> Almost all of my bags are on the small side I suppose, but this bigger bag is lighter than most of my bags, and it still has a small enough footprint for me to truly enjoy the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295610


Neat strap option, it really jazzes it up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Neat strap option, it really jazzes it up.


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Jereni said:


> Lol all of these…
> 
> View attachment 5295267


What’s the bag on the bottom right?


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> What’s the bag on the bottom right?


I love that one! It's the Valextra Iside.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dooney Janine


----------



## dangerouscurves

Enjoying my winter holiday with my babies. One of them is my Dior bowling bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying my winter holiday with my babies. One of them is my Dior bowling bag.
> 
> View attachment 5295670
> View attachment 5295671
> View attachment 5295672



Wonderful pics! Love the bag!


----------



## Jereni

My other Tory Burch LR bag today.


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Enjoying my winter holiday with my babies. One of them is my Dior bowling bag.
> 
> View attachment 5295670
> View attachment 5295671
> View attachment 5295672


Gorgeous mountains, bag and dog.


----------



## Katinahat

IntheOcean said:


> Grey is such an underappreciated color!


Thanks @IntheOcean . Felt really dressed up today with this combination.


----------



## Iamminda

Another Beautiful Pearly Purse .   this look.




Sunshine mama said:


> This lightweight champion again!
> Even though it's a loud bag,  I forgive her for being so squishy and LIGHTWEIGHT!!!
> Almost all of my bags are on the small side I suppose, but this bigger bag is lighter than most of my bags, and it still has a small enough footprint for me to truly enjoy the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295610


----------



## RuedeNesle

Poshmark purchase arrived today. MK small Riley.  Riley debuted 2015. I had a large Riley in peanut I won in an ebay auction in 2016, but I didn't notice how messed up the handles were before I placed my bid. A friend in the forum saw the pictures of how bad the handles were and gave me her large Peanut Riley as a gift.   I loved carrying it but, you know, it wasn't red. Lately I've been looking for a bag with a front outside zipper pocket and came across this bag during my search. It has a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, which I'm going to try to use because I really do love Riley. This size works for me now, but it would have never worked in 2016. i switched to my Amazon strap.


----------



## LucyMadrid

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo W bag today.        Such an underrated brand!
> 
> View attachment 5290109


Beautiful purple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank


Iamminda said:


> Another Beautiful Pearly Purse .   this look.


 Thank you IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark purchase arrived today. MK small Riley.  Riley debuted 2015. I had a large Riley in peanut I won in an ebay auction in 2016, but I didn't notice how messed up the handles were before I placed my bid. A friend in the forum saw the pictures of how bad the handles were and gave me her large Peanut Riley as a gift.   I loved carrying it but, you know, it wasn't red. Lately I've been looking for a bag with a front outside zipper pocket and came across this bag during my search. It has a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, which I'm going to try to use because I really do love Riley. This size works for me now, but it would have never worked in 2016. i switched to my Amazon strap.
> View attachment 5296153
> View attachment 5296154


Congrats on your scandalous red bag! 
It's a gorgeous shade of red, and I'm sure Riley will be favored!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> This lightweight champion again!
> Even though it's a loud bag,  I forgive her for being so squishy and LIGHTWEIGHT!!!
> Almost all of my bags are on the small side I suppose, but this bigger bag is lighter than most of my bags, and it still has a small enough footprint for me to truly enjoy the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295610


Lovely pearl strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Lovely pearl strap!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark purchase arrived today. MK small Riley.  Riley debuted 2015. I had a large Riley in peanut I won in an ebay auction in 2016, but I didn't notice how messed up the handles were before I placed my bid. A friend in the forum saw the pictures of how bad the handles were and gave me her large Peanut Riley as a gift.   I loved carrying it but, you know, it wasn't red. Lately I've been looking for a bag with a front outside zipper pocket and came across this bag during my search. It has a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, which I'm going to try to use because I really do love Riley. This size works for me now, but it would have never worked in 2016. i switched to my Amazon strap.
> View attachment 5296153
> View attachment 5296154



Looks so great with that strap!


----------



## JenJBS

LucyMadrid said:


> Beautiful purple!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on your scandalous red bag!
> It's a gorgeous shade of red, and I'm sure Riley will be favored!





JenJBS said:


> Looks so great with that strap!


Thanks SM and Jen!  
Riley is already working hard at being my favorite.  The seller said she only carried it once or twice and it looks like it's never been worn.  The strap is very comfortable and a perfect length for the bag.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Poshmark purchase arrived today. MK small Riley.  Riley debuted 2015. I had a large Riley in peanut I won in an ebay auction in 2016, but I didn't notice how messed up the handles were before I placed my bid. A friend in the forum saw the pictures of how bad the handles were and gave me her large Peanut Riley as a gift.   I loved carrying it but, you know, it wasn't red. Lately I've been looking for a bag with a front outside zipper pocket and came across this bag during my search. It has a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, which I'm going to try to use because I really do love Riley. This size works for me now, but it would have never worked in 2016. i switched to my Amazon strap.
> View attachment 5296153
> View attachment 5296154



Congrats on this red beauty RN .  It is such a beautiful red and so perfect for you.  I am glad you were able to find this bag in red years later.  Guess you are reddy for a good weekend now right?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this red beauty RN .  It is such a beautiful red and so perfect for you.  I am glad you were able to find this bag in red years later.  Guess you are reddy for a good weekend now right?


 Thanks Minda!
I can't p*red*ict what I'm going to do this weekend, but I know if I go somewhere Ms Riley will be with me.  

I hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## maggiesze1

My Longchamp Le pliage Filet knit bag with my Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch inside...


----------



## Narnanz

NYC Courier in black.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous mountains, bag and dog.


Doggy and bag say thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
> Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.
> View attachment 5296637
> View attachment 5296638
> View attachment 5296639


Seeing this beauty puts me in a mood to look for a pink bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Seeing this beauty puts me in a mood to look for a pink bag!


I thought for some strange reason you were going to say red.


----------



## coach943

We are prepping for a winter storm this weekend, so I pulled out one of my favorite winter bags -- Coach rabbits' fur trimmed bag that I bought after seeing @whateve 's several years ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My Longchamp Le pliage Filet knit bag with my Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch inside...
> 
> View attachment 5296271


This is a great idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I can't p*red*ict what I'm going to do this weekend, but I know if I go somewhere Ms Riley will be with me.
> 
> I hope you have a great weekend too!


I al-red-y red your mind.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought for some strange reason you were going to say red.


  I did type "(almost)" before puts but deleted it. You know me so well!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful pics! Love the bag!


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
> Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.
> View attachment 5296637
> View attachment 5296638
> View attachment 5296639


Too cute for words


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Too cute for words


Thank you DangerousC!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
> Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.
> View attachment 5296637
> View attachment 5296638
> View attachment 5296639


so elegant. I love the way you tied the scarf! It adds such a fun texture.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> so elegant. I love the way you tied the scarf! It adds such a fun texture.


Thank you Kimba!


----------



## Kimbashop

I have been posting this bag on different threads because I'm over the moon about this bag. This is my new-to-me Ferragamo Boxyz bag, medium size, in the color Flannel, and with silver Hardware. Although I bought it preloved, the plastic coatings are still on all of the hardware and the bag looks as if it was never used. The color is a dark greige with what I can only describe as having pearlized highlights. It is a beautiful chameleon and difficult to describe. This is a 2019 special edition bag (#56 of 150 made) that features SF's heritage waterlily design.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Kimba!


can you share your scarf tying secret?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
> Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.
> View attachment 5296637
> View attachment 5296638
> View attachment 5296639


So darn cute!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Kimbashop said:


> I have been posting this bag on different threads because I'm over the moon about this bag. This is my new-to-me Ferragamo Boxyz bag, medium size, in the color Flannel, and with silver Hardware. Although I bought it preloved, the plastic coatings are still on all of the hardware and the bag looks as if it was never used. The color is a dark greige with what I can only describe as having pearlized highlights. It is a beautiful chameleon and difficult to describe. This is a 2019 special edition bag (#56 of 150 made) that features SF's heritage waterlily design.
> View attachment 5296805
> View attachment 5296806


beautiful....love the color and the HW....a structured bag like this wouldn't be for me but I love the look of it.  Ferramamo doesn't get enough love here


----------



## Shelby33

Belen Echandia


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> The approaching of February always gets me in the mood for Valentine red and pink!
> Who am I kidding. I was itching to carry a pink bag, so I grabbed this little cutie of light pink Coach and fuchsia scarf. I'm always in the mood for a pink bag.
> View attachment 5296637
> View attachment 5296638
> View attachment 5296639



So cute! I know what you mean. Hoping to get my perfect red bag in Feb!

Today, also in the mood for pink… Polene Douze (Cyme).


----------



## Kimbashop

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....love the color and the HW....a structured bag like this wouldn't be for me but I love the look of it.  Ferramamo doesn't get enough love here


I'm generally the same way. I'm more of a slouchy or softly structured bag fan, wearing styles like the Balenciaga moto bag and the Ferragamo Sophia bag, so I was surprised that this bag spoke to me. I think that, overall, I'm generally attracted to trapezoid or satchel shapes, be it a hobo or a more structured bag, and I also have a weakness for vintage looking styles. This bag is actually on the smaller side of "medium" so it carries pretty easily as a crossbody and doesn't feel like i'm carrying a big box around. The Boxyz also got to me because it feels like wearable art -- it is so beautifully made. 

And I agree; Ferragamo doesn't seem to get the love it deserves.


----------



## Kimbashop

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia
> View attachment 5296874


This color!  Beautiful leather and style, too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> So cute! I know what you mean. Hoping to get my perfect red bag in Feb!
> 
> Today, also in the mood for pink… Polene Douze (Cyme).
> 
> View attachment 5296921


Such a pretty pink bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Today’s carry: Small Bayswater Satchel.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Seeing this beauty puts me in a mood to look for a pink bag!



Yes, do it .  Please join our Team Pink .


----------



## Iamminda

This bag is gorgeous .  I love the pearlized color, the silver hardware (I prefer it to gold), the stunning floral interior, and the two straps it comes with (that is one beautiful guitar strap)!!   I am like you in that I don’t usually prefer structured satchel but sometimes, a bag is just too beautiful to let that get in the way .



Kimbashop said:


> I have been posting this bag on different threads because I'm over the moon about this bag. This is my new-to-me Ferragamo Boxyz bag, medium size, in the color Flannel, and with silver Hardware. Although I bought it preloved, the plastic coatings are still on all of the hardware and the bag looks as if it was never used. The color is a dark greige with what I can only describe as having pearlized highlights. It is a beautiful chameleon and difficult to describe. This is a 2019 special edition bag (#56 of 150 made) that features SF's heritage waterlily design.
> View attachment 5296805
> View attachment 5296806


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous . I love the pearlized color, the silver hardware (I prefer it to gold), the stunning floral interior, and the two straps it comes with (that is one beautiful guitar strap)!! I am like you in that I don’t usually prefer structured satchel but sometimes, a bag is just too beautiful to let that get in the way .


Thanks, Minda! Yes, sometimes a bag is just too beautiful to pass up. I first saw it in person at an airport a few years ago and was immediately struck by it. Paul Andrew (now leaving SF) actually interviewed women about what they valued/wanted in a handbag, and the result was this design. I read somewhere that he designed it to be like a portable, private treasure chest for women. It has a lock and key.Of course it's not everyone's style, but I think he must have been on to something because I got reeled in--I used to bury treasure in the land around my house as a kid, then design treasure maps that I would put away and pull out a few months later in order to find my buried treasure. Maybe we never escape our childhood fantasies.


----------



## Molly0




----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have been posting this bag on different threads because I'm over the moon about this bag. This is my new-to-me Ferragamo Boxyz bag, medium size, in the color Flannel, and with silver Hardware. Although I bought it preloved, the plastic coatings are still on all of the hardware and the bag looks as if it was never used. The color is a dark greige with what I can only describe as having pearlized highlights. It is a beautiful chameleon and difficult to describe. This is a 2019 special edition bag (#56 of 150 made) that features SF's heritage waterlily design.
> View attachment 5296805
> View attachment 5296806


Love the colour!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Belen Echandia
> View attachment 5296874


pretty purple bag and I like that it has the outside pocket


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Love the colour!


 It is truly hard to capture via camera. it is very similar to Proenza Schouler’s pepe color, only this one leans a bit more toward silvery-grey than brown.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my puffy pink Marc Jacobs pillow bag today...


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty purple bag and I like that it has the outside pocket


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Kimbashop said:


> This color!  Beautiful leather and style, too.


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Winter White


----------



## IntheOcean

Burberry Kirley  Haven't carried this baby in months. Switched into it yesterday and right away, I fell in love with it again!


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## coach943

Massaccessi Charlotte Shoulder Bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my puffy pink Marc Jacobs pillow bag today...
> 
> View attachment 5297523


I love EVERYTHING about this picture.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I love EVERYTHING about this picture.


Thank you!  I think this will be one of my favorite bags...its so poofy I could just cuddle with it! Lol!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> I have been posting this bag on different threads because I'm over the moon about this bag. This is my new-to-me Ferragamo Boxyz bag, medium size, in the color Flannel, and with silver Hardware. Although I bought it preloved, the plastic coatings are still on all of the hardware and the bag looks as if it was never used. The color is a dark greige with what I can only describe as having pearlized highlights. It is a beautiful chameleon and difficult to describe. This is a 2019 special edition bag (#56 of 150 made) that features SF's heritage waterlily design.
> View attachment 5296805
> View attachment 5296806



What a beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink Kurt Geiger bag


----------



## Jereni

Prada executive tote today.


----------



## Krystelle_S

Used my Prada backpack for the first time yesterday at the aquariumDriving to the desert with it today.


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London trunk bag for church today.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my favorite mini.


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> We are prepping for a winter storm this weekend, so I pulled out one of my favorite winter bags -- Coach rabbits' fur trimmed bag that I bought after seeing @whateve 's several years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5296653


I'm flattered! You even have the same snowman charm! Don't you love the furry squishiness?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London trunk bag for church today.
> View attachment 5299091


I really like this trunk bag. It's so fun even though it's not pink!


----------



## coach943

whateve said:


> I'm flattered! You even have the same snowman charm! Don't you love the furry squishiness?


Yes! It's a fun bag to carry. I pull it out at least once every winter.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like this trunk bag. It's so fun even though it's not pink!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my favorite mini.
> View attachment 5299160



Beautiful mini and lovely arm stack !  (I am always interested in the art of stacking bracelets and how people do it).


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful mini and lovely arm stack !  (I am always interested in the art of stacking bracelets and how people do it).


Thank you so much, sweet IM.    I have been focusing more on jewelry (than handbags) for the past couple of years.


----------



## Iamminda

First time wearing pearls this year


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> What a beauty!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> First time wearing pearls this year
> 
> View attachment 5299392



How sweet and fun!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Molly0

Jereni said:


> Prada executive tote today.
> 
> View attachment 5298875


I’m loving this colour lately!


----------



## Molly0

Roots (for the leather)


----------



## Jereni

Molly0 said:


> I’m loving this colour lately!



Yay! Lol taupe on a handbag is a weakness for me, I get excited thinking about how it will go with _everything_ and completely forget that I love handbags as a pop of color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Yay! Lol taupe on a handbag is a weakness for me, I get excited thinking about how it will go with _everything_ and completely forget that I love handbags as a pop of color.


LoL.
That's how I think with pink bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink bag today. 
My Prada small Margit in the early morning light.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time wearing pearls this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299392


There's a first time for everything  
It's really cute with this bag!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> LoL.
> That's how I think with pink bags.



Haha me too lately! Light pink is my ‘new’ taupe.



Sunshine mama said:


> A pink bag today.
> My Prada small Margit in the early morning light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299690



What a SCRUMPTIOUS shade of pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Haha me too lately! Light pink is my ‘new’ taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> What a SCRUMPTIOUS shade of pink!


Thank you. 
And you and me both regarding pink bags!


----------



## Molly0

Jereni said:


> Yay! Lol taupe on a handbag is a weakness for me, I get excited thinking about how it will go with _everything_ and completely forget that I love handbags as a pop of color.


I have to find something in taupe!  I have boots that I’ve been stuck on lately but really need to find a bag . . .


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> First time wearing pearls this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299392



Lovely!     And excellent staging of the pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798



That vibrant color sure pops against the white snow.   But my breath caught seeing that stunning bag lying in snow.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798


This picture reminds of the Snow White story: her skin white as snow, and her lips as red as the blood in the snow.
The contrast is  stunning.


----------



## Jereni

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798



Adventure pursing!


----------



## Molly0

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798


Truly a great photo!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  Jen — I got lucky with this picture.  There was no staging involved this time . I just put my bag down while DH was standing maybe 6-8 inches away on the right

(PS. I am having trouble multiquoting for posts that are not on the same page — don’t know if anyone else is )



Kimbashop said:


> How sweet and fun!





Sunshine mama said:


> There's a first time for everything
> It's really cute with this bag!


@JenJBS


----------



## Iamminda

I love this pink bag SSSSM, especially with gunmetal/silver hardware .  What a cool picture — your caption made me think of an old song “Dance to the light of the morning” (Were you?   )




Sunshine mama said:


> A pink bag today.
> My Prada small Margit in the early morning light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299690




This is a gorgeous photo Shelby 



Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time wearing pearls this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299392


This is so pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink bag SSSSM, especially with gunmetal/silver hardware .  What a cool picture — your caption made me think of an old song “Dance to the light of the morning” (Were you?   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous photo Shelby


Thank you IM.
BTW, I'm always dancing.  I don't need a song to do that. But it helps.

Oh and the chain is in silver, but the dark background makes it look like it's gunmetal.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink bag today.
> My Prada small Margit in the early morning light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299690


I love this bag! What a photo.


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5299798


My goodness! Another incredible pink bag (stunning use of photo location!). I love pink. Love this!!


----------



## Katinahat

My offering for today. Mulberry Seaton.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> My offering for today. Mulberry Seaton.
> 
> View attachment 5300004


What a seated beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> This is so pretty.



Thank you DM


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> My offering for today. Mulberry Seaton.
> 
> View attachment 5300004



Looks so nice there .  Really like this lock closure (more than the one on the Baywater).


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> My goodness! Another incredible pink bag (stunning use of photo location!). I love pink. Love this!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink bag SSSSM, especially with gunmetal/silver hardware .  What a cool picture — your caption made me think of an old song “Dance to the light of the morning” (Were you?   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous photo Shelby


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Truly a great photo!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture reminds of the Snow White story: her skin white as snow, and her lips as red as the blood in the snow.
> The contrast is  stunning.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That vibrant color sure pops against the white snow.   But my breath caught seeing that stunning bag lying in snow.


No worries, LP leather laughs at snow!


----------



## whateve

Coach "New" Willis 2012


----------



## dangerouscurves

Back to the flatter land and be carrying my Toy Loulou from YSL today. 
P.S: I'm a millennial, don't come for my skinny jeans, please.


----------



## dangerouscurves

whateve said:


> View attachment 5300347
> 
> 
> Coach "New" Willis 2012


This color  and the style is so unique!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a hint of pink today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a hint of pink today.
> View attachment 5300753



A hint of pink with a huge dose of cuteness .  So pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A hint of pink with a huge dose of cuteness .  So pretty


Thank you cute IM!


----------



## jbags07

Armatura Medium Veneta today


----------



## IntheOcean

jbags07 said:


> Armatura Medium Veneta today
> 
> View attachment 5301100


Stunning color!


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Back to the flatter land and be carrying my Toy Loulou from YSL today.
> P.S: I'm a millennial, don't come for my skinny jeans, please.
> View attachment 5300570


Love your bag (and your skinny jeans despite being gen x)!!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5300347
> 
> 
> Coach "New" Willis 2012





Sunshine mama said:


> Just a hint of pink today.
> View attachment 5300753





jbags07 said:


> Armatura Medium Veneta today
> 
> View attachment 5301100


Some many gorgeous bags today! Colours and textures fabulous.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Armatura Medium Veneta today
> 
> View attachment 5301100


You have so many beautiful BV bags but this one made me gasp, ooh, and ahh.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## whateve

dangerouscurves said:


> This color  and the style is so unique!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

dangerouscurves said:


> Back to the flatter land and be carrying my Toy Loulou from YSL today.
> P.S: I'm a millennial, don't come for my skinny jeans, please.
> View attachment 5300570


I still love skinny jeans but I'm old enough that I don't have to be in fashion! I love the color of your quilted beauty!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing!


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I still love skinny jeans but I'm old enough that I don't have to be in fashion! I love the color of your quilted beauty!


I would never inflict the sight of me in skinny jeans on anyone...not that I would even be able to put them on...I have my mothers thunderthighs!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I would never inflict the sight of me in skinny jeans on anyone...not that I would even be able to put them on...I have my mothers thunderthighs!!


Thunderthighs = thick = sexy!!!


----------



## Jereni

Fendi peekaboo yesterday - mixing it up with a new/different strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Fendi peekaboo yesterday - mixing it up with a new/different strap.
> 
> View attachment 5301773


I love this sleek Peekaboo. The new strap looks great with it.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Bayswater Tote in my office at work.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5302272



Such a pretty picture


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Bayswater Tote in my office at work.
> View attachment 5302240



Love those elephants!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5302272



Beautiful purse! Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Swinger today


----------



## Iamminda

So gorgeous with that purple background .  I need to get a purple item/background too .



JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> View attachment 5302369


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous with that purple background .  I need to get a purple item/background too .



Thank you!     Purple sheet thrown over my couch. Colored sheets make excellent, and easy, backgrounds. Same for colored blankets.

White sheets are a trigger for my PTSD (serious car accident, lying trapped under a white sheet while they cut me out with the jaws of life), so I have lots of colored sheets. Tons of therapy, and probably the most helpful thing was a friend pointing out that if I didn't do well with white sheets, they made lots of other colors... I'd always grown up with white sheets - and only white sheets allowed in the military - so it just hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Purple sheet thrown over my couch. Colored sheets make excellent, and easy, backgrounds. Same for colored blankets.
> 
> White sheets are a trigger for my PTSD (serious car accident, lying trapped under a white sheet while they cut me out with the jaws of life), so I have lots of colored sheets. Tons of therapy, and probably the most helpful thing was a friend pointing out that if I didn't do well with white sheets, they made lots of other colors... I'd always grown up with white sheets - and only white sheets allowed in the military - so it just hadn't occurred to me.



What a great idea to use colored bedsheets!  Sorry to hear about your serious accident and white sheets being a trigger for you .  I have never been interested in using white sheets and don’t think I have ever had any before (the closest was a tan/beige with grey design). I think from a practical standpoint, white sheets probably don’t wear well over time with any stains and natural yellowing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Love your bag (and your skinny jeans despite being gen x)!!


Awwww! Thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

whateve said:


> I still love skinny jeans but I'm old enough that I don't have to be in fashion! I love the color of your quilted beauty!


Thank you. Those flare pants the Gen Zs are wearing, we wore them before they were born! The audacity!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Still carrying Miss Loulou Toy but this time she's accompanied by Marc Jacobs shoulder strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Still carrying Miss Loulou Toy but this time she's accompanied by Marc Jacobs shoulder strap.
> View attachment 5302682


Cute! I have the same strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Tea Rose Parker in washed red. (@RuedeNesle )
I put the top handle and the feet on the bag, so this bag might look a little different from the original version.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! I have the same strap!


Yassss!!!! Bag-strap twins!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> Still carrying Miss Loulou Toy but this time she's accompanied by Marc Jacobs shoulder strap.
> View attachment 5302682


Beautiful bag and strap!  

P.S.  I laughed through the previous posts about age and fashion, and one of your books in this picture reminds me of my high school yearbook: Jurassic Park.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Tea Rose Parker in washed red. (@RuedeNesle )
> I put the top handle and the feet on the bag, so this bag might look a little different from the original version.
> 
> View attachment 5302798


Thanks for the warning! I had a notification you mentioned me, and I immediately pulled up my fainting couch before clicking it!   
I LOVE what you did to your bag!


----------



## Shelby33

RM '06?



	

		
			
		

		
	
l
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry I can't fix it


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty pink bag!


Agreed! It's so nice to see pink bags in the winter!


----------



## dangerouscurves

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and strap!
> 
> P.S.  I laughed through the previous posts about age and fashion, and one of your books in this picture reminds me of my high school yearbook: Jurassic Park.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse This is also my first burgundy or mostly burgundy bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a great idea to use colored bedsheets!  Sorry to hear about your serious accident and white sheets being a trigger for you .  I have never been interested in using white sheets and don’t think I have ever had any before (the closest was a tan/beige with grey design). I think from a practical standpoint, white sheets probably don’t wear well over time with any stains and natural yellowing.



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Purple sheet thrown over my couch. Colored sheets make excellent, and easy, backgrounds. Same for colored blankets.
> 
> White sheets are a trigger for my PTSD (serious car accident, lying trapped under a white sheet while they cut me out with the jaws of life), so I have lots of colored sheets. Tons of therapy, and probably the most helpful thing was a friend pointing out that if I didn't do well with white sheets, they made lots of other colors... I'd always grown up with white sheets - and only white sheets allowed in the military - so it just hadn't occurred to me.


Sorry to hear about your accident and the related PTSD. I have complex PTSD so know a bit of how you feel. It’s good to hear you’ve found a solution for this trigger.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident and the related PTSD. I have complex PTSD so know a bit of how you feel. It’s good to hear you’ve found a solution for this trigger.



Thank you.    So sorry you have to deal with PTSD.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Purple sheet thrown over my couch. Colored sheets make excellent, and easy, backgrounds. Same for colored blankets.
> 
> White sheets are a trigger for my PTSD (serious car accident, lying trapped under a white sheet while they cut me out with the jaws of life), so I have lots of colored sheets. Tons of therapy, and probably the most helpful thing was a friend pointing out that if I didn't do well with white sheets, they made lots of other colors... I'd always grown up with white sheets - and only white sheets allowed in the military - so it just hadn't occurred to me.


wow, so sorry to hear about your traumatic experience. How inspiring that you creatively found a means to avoid the trigger.


----------



## Iamminda

Teddy Bear and Coach


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Teddy Bear and Coach
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303397


this is adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> wow, so sorry to hear about your traumatic experience. How inspiring that you creatively found a means to avoid the trigger.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Teddy Bear and Coach
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303397



So cute!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> You have so many beautiful BV bags but this one made me gasp, ooh, and ahh.


Thank you  BV metallics are really amazing. And thank u for your kind words regarding my rather large collection i had an enormous contemporary collection i amassed over the last 8-10 years, and i’ve sold 90% of it the last 2 years to fund my BV bag adventures. Sold 4 bags this week….so of course i bought a BV this evening


----------



## jbags07

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning color!


Thank you!  


Katinahat said:


> Some many gorgeous bags today! Colours and textures fabulous.


Thank you


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest purchase...Stella McCartney logo mini crossbody.

I absolutely love the strap...really wish it was removable so I can use it on my other bags too.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I couldn’t resist taking a picture.



JenJBS said:


> So cute!





Kimbashop said:


> this is adorable!


----------



## houseof999

Picked up Chinese takeout with my new KS.


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> Picked up Chinese takeout with my new KS.



Cute! I love polka dot bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My winter workhorse, vintage Wilson Leather Pelle Studio Satchel with detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A circle bag.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Picked up Chinese takeout with my new KS.



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

In an oil slick mood today. Rebecca Minkoff Min-MAC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today. Rebecca Minkoff Min-MAC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304181
> View attachment 5304182


Hi Jen!
Your purple sweater and your bracelet are perfect together with your bag.


----------



## Yuki85

Got the leather version in black today and the small cognac pouch two days ago ☺️☺️☺️ ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today. Rebecca Minkoff Min-MAC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304181
> View attachment 5304182



Love the purple sweater/iridescent bracelet with your pretty RM


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest purchase...Stella McCartney logo mini crossbody.
> 
> I absolutely love the strap...really wish it was removable so I can use it on my other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 5303551


Love it!
Re the strap:  I personally would make the strap removable.  That's just me though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Picked up Chinese takeout with my new KS.


I love this cute polka dotted bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Teddy Bear and Coach
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303397


The cute teddy has good taste in bags!
What were you carrying IM?


----------



## Sunshine mama

@JenJBS  and  @Katinahat 
Sorry to hear you have PTSD and complex PTSD, respectfully.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The cute teddy has good taste in bags!
> What were you carrying IM?



Thanks . The bag is the discontinued Bleecker Sullivan Hobo (I love it and have it in several colors).

I love that you are using the S20 strap on your Circle bag — I need to copy this idea for my non-LV bags .  So far, I have used the strap on a few bags _other _than the S20.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Jen!
> Your purple sweater and your bracelet are perfect together with your bag.


Thank you, Sunshine! 




Sunshine mama said:


> @JenJBS  and  @Katinahat
> Sorry to hear you have PTSD and complex PTSD, respectfully.


 Thanks.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love the purple sweater/iridescent bracelet with your pretty RM



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank you  BV metallics are really amazing. And thank u for your kind words regarding my rather large collection i had an enormous contemporary collection i amassed over the last 8-10 years, and i’ve sold 90% of it the last 2 years to fund my BV bag adventures. Sold 4 bags this week….so of course i bought a BV this evening


well, of course!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today. Rebecca Minkoff Min-MAC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304181
> View attachment 5304182


what a perfect match!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> @JenJBS  and  @Katinahat
> Sorry to hear you have PTSD and complex PTSD, respectfully.


Thank you Sunshine!


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch cream bucket bag today.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Tory Burch cream bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5304371


What a pretty bag! Does it hold much?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> what a perfect match!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Tory Burch cream bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5304371



Beautiful bucket bag!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> What a pretty bag! Does it hold much?



Thanks! I would say it holds a fair amount for its size. There’s no wasted space inside as far as that goes.

Here’s a bag spill of what I can fit in.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thanks! I would say it holds a fair amount for its size. There’s no wasted space inside as far as that goes.
> 
> Here’s a bag spill of what I can fit in.
> 
> View attachment 5304562


Thanks! This is very informative. More to the point, your accessories are to die for! I love your Chanel SLGs. The gold and black quilting work so well together and then also with the bag. Very envious of these!


----------



## whateve

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you. Those flare pants the Gen Zs are wearing, we wore them before they were born! The audacity!


Memories! I remember begging my mom for a pair of bell bottoms! They were $20, which was super expensive at the time.


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest purchase...Stella McCartney logo mini crossbody.
> 
> I absolutely love the strap...really wish it was removable so I can use it on my other bags too.
> 
> View attachment 5303551


Love the pink metallic! I would try to make it removable! I've done it with other straps. They should make all straps removable. I have one now that doesn't have any extra rings so I don't think I can do it.


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Love the pink metallic! I would try to make it removable! I've done it with other straps. They should make all straps removable. I have one now that doesn't have any extra rings so I don't think I can do it.


Yes, I agree about making all straps removable!  Unfortunately, on this one there is no way to remove the strap unless I was to cut the strap holder..but that would ruin the bag. Because there is no rings on the metal part, it is all intertwined and twisted.


----------



## Yenzi

Hi! I'm new here! I'm not carrying anything nice, but I bought this vintage boxy bag and wonder if anyone can tell me more about it? I can't find any info! https://www.ebay.com/itm/185210140056?hash=item2b1f627598:g:yVsAAOSwwaJhtQlF&fbclid=IwAR2rqoyG2jY2YL2i8CwfXlmoMYQYB6C18vjcTcTjrGCMOou424l7XrO6eUw


----------



## Molly0

A little vintage with an even more vintage re-imagined rock crystal bead “Doo-dad”.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> In an oil slick mood today. Rebecca Minkoff Min-MAC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304181
> View attachment 5304182


Wow!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Wow!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> A little vintage with an even more vintage re-imagined rock crystal bead “Doo-dad”.
> View attachment 5304693



Lovely. And very nicely staged!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Lovely. And very nicely staged!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ferragamo black small Sofia with a banana charm.


----------



## Jereni

New Celine belt bag today for errands! Been wanting this bag for so long.


----------



## IntheOcean

Jereni said:


> New Celine belt bag today for errands! Been wanting this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5305255


Love it!  Gorgeous color.


----------



## Narnanz

Brunch Life!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Ferragamo black small Sofia with a banana charm.
> View attachment 5304946


I love the Sofia, and your banana charm is such perfect whimsy! 
Do you find this size holds a lot?


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> New Celine belt bag today for errands! Been wanting this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5305255


LOVE this color. Looks great with what you are wearing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love the Sofia, and your banana charm is such perfect whimsy!
> Do you find this size holds a lot?


Thank you. 
I would say it doesn't hold a lot due to its tapered shape, kind of like an Alma bag, and I think it's a little roomier than an Alma BB.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Yenzi said:


> Hi! I'm new here! I'm not carrying anything nice, but I bought this vintage boxy bag and wonder if anyone can tell me more about it? I can't find any info! https://www.ebay.com/itm/185210140056?hash=item2b1f627598:g:yVsAAOSwwaJhtQlF&fbclid=IwAR2rqoyG2jY2YL2i8CwfXlmoMYQYB6C18vjcTcTjrGCMOou424l7XrO6eUw



I don't know a thing about the bag or the brand, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

My snow leopard print bag from Etsy for a quick grocery story run this afternoon.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I would say it doesn't hold a lot due to its tapered shape, kind of like an Alma bag.
> I would say it's a little roomier than an Alma BB.


I can see that. I have the medium size, a


JenJBS said:


> My snow leopard print bag from Etsy for a quick grocery story run this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5305538


So cute for winter!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My snow leopard print bag from Etsy for a quick grocery story run this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5305538



Like K said, super cute and fun for winter


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So cute for winter!


Thank you!   




Iamminda said:


> Like K said, super cute and fun for winter


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

IntheOcean said:


> Love it!  Gorgeous color.





Kimbashop said:


> LOVE this color. Looks great with what you are wearing.



Thank you both!


----------



## Fimpagebag

A blast from my past. Elliott Lucca Shoulder bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Jereni said:


> Tory Burch cream bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5304371



Simply gorgeous. I swoon….


----------



## Fimpagebag

JenJBS said:


> My snow leopard print bag from Etsy for a quick grocery story run this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5305538



You rock, JenJBs!


----------



## coniglietta

Celine belt bag today


----------



## missconvy




----------



## JenJBS

Fimpagebag said:


> You rock, JenJBs!



Thank you!


----------



## c.michelle

Heading out shopping in Covent Garden with this beautiful custom-painted Gucci by Zavala Bespoke! I love this crossbody bag so much, especially with the fun pop of color


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa on her first outing:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa on her first outing:
> View attachment 5305933


I'm in love with this bag!!
I love the top handle, the size, and the bright pink COLOR!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's my pink-ish bag today, with a pink heart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my pink-ish bag today, with a pink heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305960


I  this bag!
And now I have the Lucky Charms commercial in my head! "Pink hearts, Orange stars, yellow moons........"


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my pink-ish bag today, with a pink heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305960


Glorious alma


----------



## elainie13

Really loving my Valextra bucket bag these days


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my pink-ish bag today, with a pink heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305960



Love this special Alma BB .


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Brunch Life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305364


Love this!        Is it Gucci?


----------



## southernbelle43

Massaccesi Selene midi bag in my favorite leather, Verona.


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Love this!        Is it Gucci?


No ..its one of the Coach Hamptons Clip bags. I got it to see if I could manage a Gucci Jackie as it sort of has the same kind of shape and clasp.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Jereni

coniglietta said:


> Celine belt bag today
> 
> View attachment 5305796



Yay belt bags! Gorgeous!



Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa on her first outing:
> View attachment 5305933



So stunning! 



elainie13 said:


> Really loving my Valextra bucket bag these days



Nice! I love seeing Valextra bags on the forum.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Willis today with a little extra chain decoration.


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> New Celine belt bag today for errands! Been wanting this bag for so long.
> 
> View attachment 5305255


Such a lovely color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Teddy Bear and Coach
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303397


Too cute for words, sweet IM.   Is there a story behind this darling bear?  I am behind on the thread this week due to an especially brutal work week, so I'm sorry if I missed the meaning.


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night with my pink mini and matching ballerinas.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks dear DM .  Nope, sorry no cute story behind the teddy bear — just a cute bear and an empty store so of course I had to take a picture.

You look so pretty in your OOTD yesterday — love love love the pink.  Sorry to hear you had a rough week  — wishing you a much better and wonderful week ahead .  



Dextersmom said:


> Too cute for words, sweet IM.  Is there a story behind this darling bear? I am behind on the thread this week due to an especially brutal work week, so I'm sorry if I missed the meaning.






Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my pink mini and matching ballerinas.
> View attachment 5306186


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I can see that. I have the medium size, a
> 
> So cute for winter!


oops @Sunshine mama -- I don't know why my message got cut off. What I meant to say was that my medium Sofia, while quite roomy, does narrow at the top. It doesn't hold quite as much I thought.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Coach Willis today with a little extra chain decoration.
> 
> View attachment 5306078


Love it. The chain looks just like mine too!
Wait a minute... is this my bag???( lol I don't have this bag, yet!)


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm in love with this bag!!
> I love the top handle, the size, and the bright pink COLOR!!


Me too -- @Katinahat is inspiring me to get a mini Alexa!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> oops @Sunshine mama -- I don't know why my message got cut off. What I meant to say was that my medium Sofia, while quite roomy, does narrow at the top. It doesn't hold quite as much I thought.


Ok! That makes more sense now.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Me too -- @Katinahat is inspiring me to get a mini Alexa!


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this special Alma BB .


Thank you.


----------



## Jereni

Dextersmom said:


> Last night with my pink mini and matching ballerinas.
> View attachment 5306186



Adorable matchiness!!! And I love your bracelet stack.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Me too!


Me three!
Even though I love the pink, the lilac one is really tempting me.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Love it. The chain looks just like mine too!
> Wait a minute... is this my bag???( lol I don't have this bag, yet!)



I _absolutely _owe the changing-it-up-with-strap to you and all your lovely inspiration pics!

On a non-related note, I had an exciting development today - my dad finally found the gorgeous batik fabric I bought my mom years ago in Malaysia. She passed in 2018 and among many other things, left behind an entire basement of fabric. We’ve been searching for this batik the whole time and had begun to despair of finding it. I won’t clog up this thread anymore but I’ll send you a DM later - It’s pink and yellow! - And I need your ideas on what to do with it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> I _absolutely _owe the changing-it-up-with-strap to you and all your lovely inspiration pics!
> 
> On a non-related note, I had an exciting development today - my dad finally found the gorgeous batik fabric I bought my mom years ago in Malaysia. She passed in 2018 and among many other things, left behind an entire basement of fabric. We’ve been searching for this batik the whole time and had begun to despair of finding it. I won’t clog up this thread anymore but I’ll send you a DM later - It’s pink and yellow! - And I need your ideas on what to do with it.


Wow. That's so cool!


----------



## Dextersmom

Jereni said:


> Adorable matchiness!!! And I love your bracelet stack.


Thank you.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Anthracite Balenciaga City with Giant Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks dear DM .  Nope, sorry no cute story behind the teddy bear — just a cute bear and an empty store so of course I had to take a picture.
> 
> You look so pretty in your OOTD yesterday — love love love the pink.  Sorry to hear you had a rough week  — wishing you a much better and wonderful week ahead .


Thank you, IM.   I am hopeful for a calmer week this week.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5306464


   Fortunately I just left the red handbag thread so I still had my fainting couch and crash helmet in case I miss the couch. I never go in that thread without them.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Jereni said:


> I _absolutely _owe the changing-it-up-with-strap to you and all your lovely inspiration pics!
> 
> On a non-related note, I had an exciting development today - my dad finally found the gorgeous batik fabric I bought my mom years ago in Malaysia. She passed in 2018 and among many other things, left behind an entire basement of fabric. We’ve been searching for this batik the whole time and had begun to despair of finding it. I won’t clog up this thread anymore but I’ll send you a DM later - It’s pink and yellow! - And I need your ideas on what to do with it.



Maybe you could send a few yards of this special batik to Rose City Totes to have made into custom bags.


----------



## Yuki85

First day of using it ☺️


----------



## kairuna

Mulberry mini alexa! This has been my grab-and-go bag lately


----------



## coffee2go

Spring vibes here! Ranunculus and my Alaia white bucket bag… I even started a new thread dedicated to Alaia bags as I don’t see them to be discussed here


----------



## Molly0

Me & Vintage Kate today


----------



## Kimbashop

poizenisxkandee said:


> Anthracite Balenciaga City with Giant Rose Gold Hardware
> View attachment 5306406


Such a beautiful combination! Looks to be in great condition, too.


----------



## Katinahat

kairuna said:


> Mulberry mini alexa! This has been my grab-and-go bag lately
> 
> View attachment 5306559


Wonderful bag (just got the pink one) and wonderful styling! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Katinahat

Still with Mulberry Seaton:


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Kimbashop said:


> Such a beautiful combination! Looks to be in great condition, too.


It was my dream bag for the longest time, but I never quite had the means to obtain it. Bought it as a Christmas present to myself and I'm so happy with it!  Parts of it are definitely a bit faded, but very noticable in bright daylight, and adds to the charm of a worn in bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> Me too -- @Katinahat is inspiring me to get a mini Alexa!





whateve said:


> Me too!





Sunshine mama said:


> Me three!
> Even though I love the pink, the lilac one is really tempting me.
> View attachment 5306380


You guys!!

Seriously love this bag in every colour.

This lilac was even more beautiful in the boutique - gorgeous pastel colour for summer.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> Fortunately I just left the red handbag thread so I still had my fainting couch and crash helmet in case I miss the couch. I never go in that thread without them.


I often wonder if its dignified for my beautiful Bal to be placed in the front basket of a bicycle...but she seems to love it.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> You guys!!
> 
> Seriously love this bag in every colour.
> 
> This lilac was even more beautiful in the boutique - gorgeous pastel colour for summer.



Agreed, both the pink and the lilac are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> You guys!!
> 
> Seriously love this bag in every colour.
> 
> This lilac was even more beautiful in the boutique - gorgeous pastel colour for summer.


Oh I wish I could see both in person!


----------



## jbags07

Carried this Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot today


----------



## maggiesze1

Longchamp floral le pliage in XS today...


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Longchamp floral le pliage in XS today...
> 
> View attachment 5307299


May I ask where you got the scarf? It's really pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Carried this Cobalt/Mela Karung Knot today
> 
> View attachment 5307279


The lime green and blue are so pretty together!


----------



## chilipepper_96

kairuna said:


> Mulberry mini alexa! This has been my grab-and-go bag lately
> 
> View attachment 5306559


So chic! It looks like a great size on you. Mind if I ask how tall you are? Just trying to get a feel for what this would look like on me. Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Longchamp floral le pliage in XS today...
> 
> View attachment 5307299



So pretty .  I have been eyeing this bag myself.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I have been eyeing this bag myself.


I'm seriously considering getting one of XS le pliage bags. I never thought of them before.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask where you got the scarf? It's really pretty.


Thank you! I got it from Amazon...they come in a pack of 6 with other colors too!  
Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07HMGJRKR?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## kairuna

Katinahat said:


> Wonderful bag (just got the pink one) and wonderful styling! Love your whole outfit!


Thanks you! I’ve wanted an alexa since way back in the day, it was such a pleasant surprise when they brought it back!


----------



## kairuna

chilipepper_96 said:


> So chic! It looks like a great size on you. Mind if I ask how tall you are? Just trying to get a feel for what this would look like on me. Thank you!


Thank you! I’m around 5’0, or 5’3 in heels. The strap is slightly long on me crossbody (I’m planning on getting it shortened), but I imagine it’s a perfect crossbody length for many people


----------



## coffee2go

Ladylike vibes today with Alaia Cecile bag… finishing up my coffee before running some errands… 
Edit: do you have any tips on how to style this light color? I mostly wear dark colors in colder months, so sometimes struggle to style this one with, I feel it’s more warmer months bag, but trying to wear it in winter too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you! I got it from Amazon...they come in a pack of 6 with other colors too!
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07HMGJRKR?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Ladylike vibes today with Alaia Cecile bag… finishing up my coffee before running some errands…
> Edit: do you have any tips on how to style this light color? I mostly wear dark colors in colder months, so sometimes struggle to style this one with, I feel it’s more warmer months bag, but trying to wear it in winter too!
> View attachment 5307474


So ladylike!


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Ladylike vibes today with Alaia Cecile bag… finishing up my coffee before running some errands…
> Edit: do you have any tips on how to style this light color? I mostly wear dark colors in colder months, so sometimes struggle to style this one with, I feel it’s more warmer months bag, but trying to wear it in winter too!
> View attachment 5307474


In th winter, it can be a neutral pop of color against navy, black, charcoal gray or bittersweet brown clothing 
in the summer, a neutral against white, taupe, or bright saturated color
it’s lovely! I also think it also can be edgy bc of the cool toned modern minimal HW


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  I have been eyeing this bag myself.


@maggiesze1  mentioned that she got it from Nordstromrack, so I went there immediately,  and it was available!
I thought about it for  a second while I was looking at other bags, and by the time I wanted to checkout,  it was sold out. I kicked myself for not purchasing  it first,  then thinking about it. 
The last time I checked,  the larger bag in the same print was still available.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> The lime green and blue are so pretty together!


Thank you  I agree!  I have dressy Knots and “casual” Knots, this one i use for casual lunches, outings etc, as the colors go great with jeans, or a denim jacket, or denim shirt….


----------



## coffee2go

880 said:


> In th winter, it can be a neutral pop of color against navy, black, charcoal gray or bittersweet brown clothing
> in the summer, a neutral against white, taupe, or bright saturated color
> it’s lovely! I also think it also can be edgy bc of the cool toned modern minimal HW



thanks! Yes, in summer I wear a lot of whites, it’s a really simple color combo that works. However, whenever I wear deeper toned shades like navy blue, black, forest green and so, I always gravitate towards dark toned bags like burgundy red, black or so….Whenever I look for styling inspiration, it’s mostly blonde girls wearing pastel tones or whites with such a neutral bag, but being a brunette and wearing mostly deep true shades I‘m still not used to neutral bag as a pop of color

I just remembered I have a pale pink sweater I haven’t worn yet this winter, and Burberry scarf in pale pink with white and brown striped, they will go great with jeans or pants and this bag, gonna experiment a bit with what I already have


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @maggiesze1  mentioned that she got it from Nordstromrack, so I went there immediately,  and it was available!
> I thought about it for  a second while I was looking at other bags, and by the time I wanted to checkout,  it was sold out. I kicked myself for not purchasing  it first,  then thinking about it.
> The last time I checked,  the larger bag in the same print was still available.



Thanks SSSM .  It’s been in and out of stock there for a few weeks now (maybe they are returns or NR get more stock in). I haven’t been able to decide between this size and the next size up.  I am on a bag ban/pause but LC bags are exempt.  This bag is very me and very you


----------



## Kimbashop

coffee2go said:


> thanks! Yes, in summer I wear a lot of whites, it’s a really simple color combo that works. However, whenever I wear deeper toned shades like navy blue, black, forest green and so, I always gravitate towards dark toned bags like burgundy red, black or so….Whenever I look for styling inspiration, it’s mostly blonde girls wearing pastel tones or whites with such a neutral bag, but being a brunette and wearing mostly deep true shades I‘m still not used to neutral bag as a pop of color
> 
> I just remembered I have a pale pink sweater I haven’t worn yet this winter, and Burberry scarf in pale pink with white and brown striped, they will go great with jeans or pants and this bag, gonna experiment a bit with what I already have
> 
> View attachment 5307563


This is a stunning combination. Such a pretty bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Balenciaga city with my new Veronica Beard Cardigan.


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Signature Central Zip Tote


----------



## Sunshine mama

@coffee2go @Kimbashop @Katinahat 
You all are looking so chic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Clapton x Speedy 20 strap.


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> I'm seriously considering getting one of XS le pliage bags. I never thought of them before.


Yes, I think they are the perfect size! They might look small but they can fit a lot more than you think. Plus, they are just too cute in this size! I actually have total of 5 of them in different patterns and colors!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> @coffee2go @Kimbashop @Katinahat
> You all are looking so chic!!!


Thank you, SSMM! I dressed for the dentist's office  
I will take any opportunities I can get these days.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Balenciaga city with my new Veronica Beard Cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307756



Looking good K  in your lovely cardigan and Bbag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Clapton x Speedy 20 strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307893



Such a pretty picture SSSM .  Love the Clapton and love this combo.  While I love my fuschia strap, I wish I had the black strap too to match some of my bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Looking good K  in your lovely cardigan and Bbag!


Thanks IM! DH jokes that I'm wearing a blanket. He's not wrong.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs Classic Q Baby Groovee


----------



## Narnanz

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Classic Q Baby Groovee
> 
> View attachment 5308189


Your Purple collection is Epic!!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Your Purple collection is Epic!!



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Longchamp filet knit bag...inside I have a tokidoki pouch and my Stella McCartney logo cross body bag with the strap removed...so using it as a semi pouch( yes, I realized the cross body strap is actually removable..duh..me..lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture SSSM .  Love the Clapton and love this combo.  While I love my fuschia strap, I wish I had the black strap too to match some of my bags.


Thank you.  While I like my strap with a hint of pink,  I wish I had the pink strap too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Classic Q Baby Groovee
> 
> View attachment 5308189


Such a beautuful purple bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Longchamp filet knit bag...inside I have a tokidoki pouch and my Stella McCartney logo cross body bag with the strap removed...so using it as a semi pouch( yes, I realized the cross body strap is actually removable..duh..me..lol)
> 
> View attachment 5308284


Love the red and pink,  and Hello Kitty is the perfect fun touch!


----------



## jbags07

coffee2go said:


> thanks! Yes, in summer I wear a lot of whites, it’s a really simple color combo that works. However, whenever I wear deeper toned shades like navy blue, black, forest green and so, I always gravitate towards dark toned bags like burgundy red, black or so….Whenever I look for styling inspiration, it’s mostly blonde girls wearing pastel tones or whites with such a neutral bag, but being a brunette and wearing mostly deep true shades I‘m still not used to neutral bag as a pop of color
> 
> I just remembered I have a pale pink sweater I haven’t worn yet this winter, and Burberry scarf in pale pink with white and brown striped, they will go great with jeans or pants and this bag, gonna experiment a bit with what I already have
> 
> View attachment 5307563


This ensemble is just     Love it all


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautuful purple bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Classic Q Baby Groovee
> 
> View attachment 5308189


lovely shade -- you have the most amazing purples!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> lovely shade -- you have the most amazing purples!



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Took Pico out for some treats today


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Took Pico out for some treats today
> 
> View attachment 5308832


Cute!


----------



## Katinahat

jbags07 said:


> Took Pico out for some treats today
> 
> View attachment 5308832


OMG! I want the bag and the treats!


----------



## Katinahat

maggiesze1 said:


> Longchamp filet knit bag...inside I have a tokidoki pouch and my Stella McCartney logo cross body bag with the strap removed...so using it as a semi pouch( yes, I realized the cross body strap is actually removable..duh..me..lol)
> 
> View attachment 5308284


Super cute!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Classic Q Baby Groovee
> 
> View attachment 5308189


I adore this bag and colour!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Chanel vanity bag with a Kate Spade handle and a chain strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> OMG! I want the bag and the treats!


You and me both!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I adore this bag and colour!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Took Pico out for some treats today
> 
> View attachment 5308832


So cute and I love this color. I almost didn't notice your bag tho with all those donuts.


----------



## maggiesze1

Hard to capture the sparkliness of this beauty! But, using my Sophia Webster rose gold flossy clutch today...


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Hard to capture the sparkliness of this beauty! But, using my Sophia Webster rose gold flossy clutch today...
> 
> View attachment 5309197



So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Chanel vanity bag with a Kate Spade handle and a chain strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309113



Pretty — love how you dressed up this vintage beauty


----------



## houseof999

Coach Bluebell Willis 18 again with a new scarf.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My Wilson Leather Hobo putting the frozen North in context….


----------



## Fimpagebag

maggiesze1 said:


> Hard to capture the sparkliness of this beauty! But, using my Sophia Webster rose gold flossy clutch today...
> 
> View attachment 5309197



Beyond fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB in her stylish silver coat and red boots.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in her stylish silver coat and red boots.
> View attachment 5309622



Love it!


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> Coach Bluebell Willis 18 again with a new scarf.
> View attachment 5309512


I can see why it says love. I love this!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in her stylish silver coat and red boots.
> View attachment 5309622


Gorgeous display of beautiful bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Cara backpack today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Cara backpack today.
> View attachment 5309659


Cute backpack!


----------



## houseof999

Katinahat said:


> I can see why it says love. I love this!


Thank you! I never noticed the scarf till one day I wondered if that would match.  I probably should've looked up the color info before buying.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!


Thank u


----------



## jbags07

Katinahat said:


> OMG! I want the bag and the treats!



lol  they were very tasty!



Kimbashop said:


> So cute and I love this color. I almost didn't notice your bag tho with all those donuts.



thank u  its a really bright blue, so much depth of color.  And lol, nothing like fresh baked donuts


----------



## jbags07

Nero Mini Veneta today, Mini Jodie’s older sister


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Nero Mini Veneta today, Mini Jodie’s older sister
> 
> View attachment 5309942


So you decided to do healthy veggies this time around after the donuts and cookies?


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> Coach Bluebell Willis 18 again with a new scarf.
> View attachment 5309512



OMG I DIE!!!!! THIS. IS. EVERYTHING.


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5310067



What a great picture — this bag is so pretty Jen .


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> So you decided to do healthy veggies this time around after the donuts and cookies?


Lol     Carefully hidden behind the hand bag is a bag of English toffees  its all about balance …..


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Michael Kors today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310113



OMG I saw this at the MK outlet today and almost bought it! I have the smaller one and wish it had the top handle too.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a great picture — this bag is so pretty Jen .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> OMG I saw this at the MK outlet today and almost bought it! I have the smaller one and wish it had the top handle too.


It made it to the outlet? That makes me a little sad!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It made it to the outlet? That makes me a little sad!



I'm sad too. And for the 2nd time. I bought mine full price happily.  No regret there because they sold out super fast everywhere.  I was content at least I got one before they sold out and glad I didn't wait for sale price because they didn't last long enough to make it to sale. When Macy's sold out in the bigger size I called the local MK store and the manager said they are all gone and sold out! I even asked if they will be restocked and she said no.   Then MK got greedy and made another batch and they all showed in the store in a few months.  I was upset. Why lie? It's so unnecessary. Maybe managers at MK don't get to see restock dates.  Idk their system but I was not happy.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm sad too. And for the 2nd time. I bought mine full price happily.  No regret there because they sold out super fast everywhere.  I was content at least I got one before they sold out and glad I didn't wait for sale price because they didn't last long enough to make it to sale. When Macy's sold out in the bigger size I called the local MK store and the manager said they are all gone and sold out! I even asked if they will be restocked and she said no.   Then MK got greedy and made another batch and they all showed in the store in a few months.  I was upset. Why lie? It's so unnecessary. Maybe managers at MK don't get to see restock dates.  Idk their system but I was not happy.


If I buy something full price, that's almost a guarantee they will make tons of them and put them on super sale.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> If I buy something full price, that's almost a guarantee they will make tons of them and put them on super sale.



This is why I hardly ever pay full MSRP. I still don't regret buying it for full price.  The bag is well made and everything about it is beautiful and I do think it's worth every penny I spent on it.  It still makes my heart sing and the hardware gives me love eyes!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This is why I hardly ever pay full MSRP. I still don't regret buying it for full price.  The bag is well made and everything about it is beautiful and I do think it's worth every penny I spent on it.  It still makes my heart sing and the hardware gives me love eyes!


I have gotten my money's worth. I don't regret it either. It was one of those purchases I didn't think about, just pulled out the credit card as soon as I saw it.


----------



## maggiesze1

Stella McCartney mini falabella..


----------



## Jereni

Today was Prada.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in her stylish silver coat and red boots.
> View attachment 5309622


OMG. Such cuteness


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Mini Amberley: in Amethyst Lizard.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Because I’ve had about all the winter I can take….    

My  vegan Imoshion Floral Satchel….


----------



## Beachgirl36

Fancyfree said:


> I know what you mean
> A comfy lightweight bag that looks and feels good whether carrying only a wallet and keys or loads of groceries  .
> I found this in Massaccesi Calista. Bliss!
> I've so far got 7 ...
> View attachment 5074474
> View attachment 5074476
> View attachment 5074482
> View attachment 5074483
> View attachment 5074484
> View attachment 5074485
> View attachment 5074486
> 
> I believe I need to apologise for all these photos , I did not wear all 7 today  .
> Only wore the one furthest to the right today...


what leather is the far right (on the end) Calista? Is it Cobblestone? All are so lovely!!


----------



## Jereni

LV multi-pochette today.


----------



## Kimbashop

My new to me BV card case.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Today was Prada.
> 
> View attachment 5310191


Those boots tho


----------



## Fancyfree

Beachgirl36 said:


> what leather is the far right (on the end) Calista? Is it Cobblestone? All are so lovely!!


Yes, Cobblestone


----------



## Katinahat

Pop of colour on cold night out: 
Mini Alexa on her second outing.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Fimpagebag

Destined to become my “go to”  beater bag, my recently acquired preowned Patricia Nash Flora Satchel.


----------



## Katinahat

In Starbucks practising self-care:
Brownie and hot chocolate while reading posts from my lovely TPF friends with Mulberry Tessie Hobo by my side. 




This does Tessie greater justice!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Pop of colour on cold night out:
> Mini Alexa on her second outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310929



Beautiful pairing with that scarf!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Halo bag in red.


----------



## afroken

A red bag for Lunar New Year


----------



## Molly0

afroken said:


> A red bag for Lunar New Year
> 
> View attachment 5311848


So cute! (I’m starting to really appreciate red !). Yes Rue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5311079


I see your GPS didn't work!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> OMG. Such cuteness


Thank you Kim!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Halo bag in red.
> View attachment 5311764


Such a striking contrast against the snow!


----------



## Molly0

I’m waiting for my new little ( and I do mean little!) red Lunar New Year Celebratory addition.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> A red bag for Lunar New Year
> 
> View attachment 5311848


Excuse my ignorance. What is this cute bag called?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m waiting for my new little ( and I do mean little!) red Lunar New Celebratory addition.
> View attachment 5312069
> View attachment 5312070


Oh my gosh! This is so cute!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Borris Powell Power Clutch


----------



## Molly0

poizenisxkandee said:


> Borris Powell Power Clutch
> View attachment 5312073


Wow!  It that tooled leather ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a crossbody bag. It was first turned into a top handle bag, but I took the short top handle off and decided to use it as a crossbody bag.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  It that tooled leather ?


I believe it's embossed, not tooled. But still so so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a striking contrast against the snow!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Ferragamo clutch turned into a crossbody bag. It was first turned into a top handle bag, but I took the short top handle off and decided to use it as a crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312081


Can’t get any better vintage than that!


----------



## whateve

Coach


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> Excuse my ignorance. What is this cute bag called?


I don’t think it has a name   I bought it from the Coach Outlet 10 years ago!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> In Starbucks practising self-care:
> Brownie and hot chocolate while reading posts from my lovely TPF friends with Mulberry Tessie Hobo by my side.
> 
> View attachment 5311674
> 
> 
> This does Tessie greater justice!
> View attachment 5311675


She’s a beauty! Leather is gorgeous.


----------



## Molly0

poizenisxkandee said:


> I believe it's embossed, not tooled. But still so so pretty
> View attachment 5312093


Sure is!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Coach
> View attachment 5312199



Beautiful! The floral pattern is so fun.


----------



## Katinahat

KS for casual day out with the dog. 




I love how the little touches of silver hardware and the leather top handle let this small nylon bag take a nod towards luxury.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ysl Niki and the  color is Fog.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Halo bag in red.
> View attachment 5311764





afroken said:


> A red bag for Lunar New Year
> 
> View attachment 5311848



   Two beautiful red bags!  


Molly0 said:


> So cute! (I’m starting to really appreciate red !). Yes Rue!


 You just made me so happy!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Two beautiful red bags!
> 
> You just made me so happy!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Jimmy Choo Bon Bon for church today.


----------



## missconvy

Well loved Neverfull azur


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo Bon Bon for church today.
> View attachment 5312725


I love the chains on this bag! They look like liquid gold.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the chains on this bag! They look like liquid gold.



Thank you!     Perfect description!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Beautiful! The floral pattern is so fun.


Thank you!


----------



## coffee2go

Taking my small Celine Cabas Phantom to run a few errands, so it’s essential to have smth to snack while on the go


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## Katinahat

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


Love the colour!


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Mercer in Navy:


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Taking my small Celine Cabas Phantom to run a few errands, so it’s essential to have smth to snack while on the go


So gorgeous. Love the leather, style and colour of this!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Jimmy Choo Bon Bon for church today.
> View attachment 5312725


What a stunning bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> What a stunning bag!



Thank you!   

Love your navy bag with gold hardware. Usually I prefer silver, but navy and gold are the perfect combination, since blue and orange are complimentary colors.


----------



## jbags07

BV Lauren in Gigolo Red today


----------



## LucyMadrid

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Love your navy bag with gold hardware. Usually I prefer silver, but navy and gold are the perfect combination, since blue and orange are complimentary colors.




I love this combination, a navy blue bag with an orange scarf.


----------



## whateve

Year of the tiger. Vintage Coach bag with Coach charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> BV Lauren in Gigolo Red today
> 
> View attachment 5313852


 


whateve said:


> Year of the tiger. Vintage Coach bag with Coach charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313867


 

Two beautiful red bags!


----------



## Pursecake

I'm wearing corduroy fanny pack that i got from Tim Hortons x Justin Bieber collaboration.


----------



## Glttglam

Katinahat said:


> Love the colour!


Thanks, yes it's a little different


----------



## Molly0

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## Jereni

Burgundy Chanel coco handle today. Yay for Valentine’s Day month!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme today.


----------



## Katinahat

Lots of red bags today. I don’t do red. So I wore pink with my Mulberry Seaton instead.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my small 19 flap.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme today.
> View attachment 5314379


And heart shaped chocolates! Love all round!


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> View attachment 5314472


Both you and the bag are looking mighty fine! Stunning.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> View attachment 5314472



I love this beautiful bag DM  — have a great week


----------



## Iamminda

Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I love this beautiful bag DM  — have a great week





Katinahat said:


> Both you and the bag are looking mighty fine! Stunning.


Thank you both so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314518


So cute, IM.


----------



## JenJBS

My Fossil bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> So cute, IM.



Thanks DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Fossil bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5314615


Hello bag twin.
Love it with the silver chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314518


Awwww. It's such a cute look IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> And heart shaped chocolates! Love all round!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my small 19 flap.
> View attachment 5314472


You look so cute, and your bag is cute too, as always!


----------



## tanyamarie

kairuna said:


> Mulberry mini alexa! This has been my grab-and-go bag lately
> 
> View attachment 5306559


I’ve been seriously considering the Mini Alexa. Does she hold a lot? Is she heavy?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello bag twin.
> Love it with the silver chain!



Thank you!     Bag Twin!


----------



## kairuna

tanyamarie said:


> I’ve been seriously considering the Mini Alexa. Does she hold a lot? Is she heavy?


I love mine! For a mini, she holds quite a bit (a coin purse, a cardholder, my phone, keys, hand sanitizer, lip balm, hair clips, some medication, and sometimes some snacks). I'm quite sensitive to weight and don't like to carry bags that get too heavy, but haven't had any issues! If you're looking for a nice everyday crossbody bag, I highly recommend this one


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so cute, and your bag is cute too, as always!


Thank you so much, Sm.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 5314351


This is nice! What brand is it?


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Two beautiful red bags!


Thank you! I hope you had your fainting couch handy!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Thank you! I hope you had your fainting couch handy!


 I'm keeping my fainting couch next to me because of Lunar New Year, and Valentine's Day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314518


@whateve See what I mean?   
Three BEAUTIFUL bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 5314351





Jereni said:


> Burgundy Chanel coco handle today. Yay for Valentine’s Day month!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314355


Dang! The other two bags didn't attach to my post.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not red, but Asprey still steals my heart.   
For now,  the red strawberries will have to do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Affectionately known as ”Baby Bristol” my very first Brahmin from years ago.


----------



## Jereni

Iamminda said:


> Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314518



So cute! I need the cuir in the small size, I think. 



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm keeping my fainting couch next to me because of Lunar New Year, and Valentine's Day.



Haha, probably a smart idea!


----------



## c.michelle

Packing up my makeup in my new custom Louis Vuitton makeup bag by Zavala Bespoke. Can't wait to take this with me on my trip to France in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5314946
> 
> Packing up my makeup in my new custom Louis Vuitton makeup bag by Zavala Bespoke. Can't wait to take this with me on my trip to France in a couple of weeks!!


I love this!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Burgundy Chanel coco handle today. Yay for Valentine’s Day month!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314355


That is a gorgeous color. Wow. I love cool-toned burgundies.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Red for the Lunar New Year .  No tiger accessories here so a cute pig would have to do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314518


I love how you tied your twillie! Those LP cuirs are really cute looking -- I love yours in red.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Fossil bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5314615


LOVE that color -- one of my favorite purple tones.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> This is nice! What brand is it?


SFW (Suitable For Work)  The Hudson Bay Company here in Canada carried for a while. 

This bag has a unique memory for me. In 2020 after everything was on lock down for a few months and the mall (finally!) opened, there were sales everywhere.  I gingerly headed out to take a look in my local mall.  It seemed so strange to just be there and it seemed even weirder for everyone to be masked! This bag was my purchase that day. When I dragged it out of the closet the other day, I had a smile remembering it all.


----------



## Molly0

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5314946
> 
> Packing up my makeup in my new custom Louis Vuitton makeup bag by Zavala Bespoke. Can't wait to take this with me on my trip to France in a couple of weeks!!


Adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  I love this LC’s Foulonne line — the leather is quite hearty (I think it doesn’t get scratched as much as the Cuir line.)



Sunshine mama said:


> Awwww. It's such a cute look IM!





RuedeNesle said:


> @whateve See what I mean?
> Three BEAUTIFUL bags!






Jereni said:


> So cute! I need the cuir in the small size, I think.





Kimbashop said:


> I love how you tied your twillie! Those LP cuirs are really cute looking -- I love yours in red.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> LOVE that color -- one of my favorite purple tones.



Thank you!     Same here!


----------



## XCCX

Bag of the day


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Not red, but Asprey still steals my heart.
> For now,  the red strawberries will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314917



This capture is oh so lovely  yummy too


----------



## missconvy

Frye today


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> This capture is oh so lovely  yummy too


Thank you Miss hers4eva!


----------



## LaneyLeft

I've been using this large Fendi Peekaboo. Great for an everyday bag as I like carrying a lot stuff with me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaneyLeft said:


> I've been using this large Fendi Peekaboo. Great for an everyday bag as I like carrying a lot stuff with me.


I love Peekaboos.
Is this made out of a fabric material?


----------



## LaneyLeft

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Peekaboos.
> Is this made out of a fabric material?


Yes, this one is fabric with leather trim/accents. I believe you would classify it as canvas. So I don't have to worry too much about wear and tear.


----------



## LaneyLeft

XCCX said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> View attachment 5315226


So pretty!


----------



## XCCX

LaneyLeft said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Took my RM Mini MAC out tonight


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## coffee2go

My Furla Kelis colorblock bag… this was the first bag I bought myself after starting my first summer job, it has been sitting in my closet for a while, so taking it out for another spin to see whether I still want to keep it… seems like I just couldn’t part way with it for years for sentimental reasons


----------



## Fimpagebag

If I even leave the house today, my Divina Firenze insists *she* gets to wear the earmuffs!


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> View attachment 5315665
> 
> 
> Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.


That color


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5315665
> 
> 
> Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.


Love this color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Even though it's freezing outside,  I am going to use this basket.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Even though it's freezing outside, I'm going to use my basket bag.


Fimpagebag said:


> If I even leave the house today, my Divina Firenze insists *she* gets to wear the earmuffs!
> 
> View attachment 5315984


Too cute!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Even though it's freezing outside,  I am going to use this basket.
> View attachment 5316092


Took my breath away!


----------



## Molly0

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5315692


Love.


----------



## Molly0

Don’t you love it  when you switch into a bag that you haven’t used in a while and slip your hand in a pocket only to discover that lipstick that you’ve been looking everywhere for?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Don’t you love it  when you switch into a bag that you haven’t used in a while and slip your hand in a pocket only to discover that lipstick that you’ve been looking everywhere for?
> View attachment 5316146


You know I love this bag!
And wow congratulations on finding your lipstick! At first I thought you were gonna say you found extra cash!


----------



## RuedeNesle

poizenisxkandee said:


> Took my RM Mini MAC out tonight
> View attachment 5315691





LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5315692


 Two beautiful red bags!


----------



## Jereni

Polene today!


----------



## jbags07

coffee2go said:


> My Furla Kelis colorblock bag… this was the first bag I bought myself after starting my first summer job, it has been sitting in my closet for a while, so taking it out for another spin to see whether I still want to keep it… seems like I just couldn’t part way with it for years for sentimental reasons
> 
> View attachment 5315921


Love this bag. I say keep it. The color-blocking is fabulous, and the colors fun, but also pretty neutral.  I have 6 Furla bags with printed designs and love them. Its a brand that doesn’t get much attention on TPF, but they make really nice bags. Same with Coccinelle, another great Italian brand


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> You know I love this bag!
> And wow congratulations on finding your lipstick! At first I thought you were gonna say you found extra cash!


That would be even better!  
Never happens to me tho.


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> That would be even better!
> Never happens to me tho.


I have...found $60 in a bag I used when I was a professional gardener...found it about two months later after I tucked it into a pocket when I got paid.
Plus I found $5 in a bag I thrifted for $7


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I have...found $60 in a bag I used when I was a professional gardener...found it about two months later after I tucked it into a pocket when I got paid.
> Plus I found $5 in a bag I thrifted for $7


So you basically got the bag for $2!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> So you basically got the bag for $2!


It was just an Aldo and I found it had a hurt..so I redonated it.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> I have...found $60 in a bag I used when I was a professional gardener...found it about two months later after I tucked it into a pocket when I got paid.
> Plus I found $5 in a bag I thrifted for $7


I did find a $100 bill once in a fossil phone case I thrifted. ( it was tucked inside a slot and I unknowingly carried it around for quite a while.).


----------



## amberquamme

Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters


----------



## afroken

Adding to everyone’s red bags for Lunar New Year  Coach Beat in red sand


----------



## jbags07

Took my BV Nero Galuchet Knot to dinner at the cute yellow French restaurant in the background.


----------



## jbags07

.


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> I did find a $100 bill once in a fossil phone case I thrifted. ( it was tucked inside a slot and I unknowingly carried it around for quite a while.).






Narnanz said:


> I have...found $60 in a bag I used when I was a professional gardener...found it about two months later after I tucked it into a pocket when I got paid.
> Plus I found $5 in a bag I thrifted for $7





Nice surprises!  I found a $100 bill tucked into a bag i hadn’t used in a couple years, was a wonderful discovery


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I have...found $60 in a bag I used when I was a professional gardener...found it about two months later after I tucked it into a pocket when I got paid.
> Plus I found $5 in a bag I thrifted for $7


I found $10 in a bag I thrifted for $10, so it was free. I bought a wallet at a garage sale; there was $1.75 inside.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters


Nice selection of pinks! I can see why you need them all.


----------



## whateve

Lately I've been thinking about getting a speedy shaped bag. I have a vintage Dooney in that shape. No shoulder strap. Is it crazy to consider something like the Furla candy bag? The colors are so fun but no strap and it isn't leather. I'd get an older one. I don't like the new styles that say candy on them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

amberquamme said:


> Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters


So beautiful! And I love the bow you tied.


----------



## pandasnow

APC Genève Bag in Noisette!


----------



## coffee2go

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag. I say keep it. The color-blocking is fabulous, and the colors fun, but also pretty neutral.  I have 6 Furla bags with printed designs and love them. Its a brand that doesn’t get much attention on TPF, but they make really nice bags. Same with Coccinelle, another great Italian brand



Thanks for sharing your opinion and experience with Furla! Love Coccinelle too, I had a crossbody bag that I gave to my sister-in-law, so don’t have any Coccinelle right now… Btw do you like how Furla has rebranded? I loved their old logo more, but I understand they’re trying to get more young audience into the brand, so more simplified logo


----------



## coffee2go

With my Celine Cabas Phantom out and about the city today…. It’s gonna be a long day, so need a big tote bag


----------



## Jereni

amberquamme said:


> Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters



Gorgeous collection of pink bags!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This bag is so soft and smooth like butter. Rebecca Minkoff Blue Matinee


----------



## jbags07

coffee2go said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion and experience with Furla! Love Coccinelle too, I had a crossbody bag that I gave to my sister-in-law, so don’t have any Coccinelle right now… Btw do you like how Furla has rebranded? I loved their old logo more, but I understand they’re trying to get more young audience into the brand, so more simplified logo


My pleasure!  I prefer the old logo like you. I also prefer their previous bag styles lol. I do like a lot of their new ones, but their styles used to be so classic, even the bags that had a touch of whimsy. Like many brands, they are jumping on the trendy bandwagon….and some of their newer designs are basically replicas of other trendy designer/styles. They had the most beautiful bucket bag the last few seasons and i intended to get one, now its not part of their collection anymore, replaced by an ‘updated’ version. Really bummed i missed it….i think your bag is very classic. I would keep and use it


----------



## MKB0925

McGraw Hobo in Dark Cider


----------



## Kimbashop

pandasnow said:


> APC Genève Bag in Noisette!
> View attachment 5316744
> View attachment 5316745


Beauitful, classic bag. It works well with your BB scarf.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Lately I've been thinking about getting a speedy shaped bag. I have a vintage Dooney in that shape. No shoulder strap. Is it crazy to consider something like the Furla candy bag? The colors are so fun but no strap and it isn't leather. I'd get an older one. I don't like the new styles that say candy on them.


I love the candy bag….i don’t think its crazy at all to get one!   the older style, w/o the candy lettering….such a fun bag, the material and bright colors …..if you like Boston style bags (i do), then i don’t think the lack of strap matters, so easy to wrist carry if you need to use your hands. Another style i meant to get, waited too long….i wonder how easy they are to find on resale market, in excellent condition?


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters


This color is soooo pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

Beating the winter blues!

Mulberry Bayswater Tote in sea blue and an Accessorize scarf. It’s freezing here!



Exhausting day at work but this beauty carried everything I needed and more including my gym clothes to lead a much needed yoga session.


----------



## Katinahat

amberquamme said:


> Coach Hero Shoulder bag in Petunia. Here she is naked, dressed up and with her pink sisters


I love pink and I love your pink bags! Beautiful choices.


----------



## Katinahat

pandasnow said:


> APC Genève Bag in Noisette!
> View attachment 5316744
> View attachment 5316745


Love this bag and your look. Supremely sophisticated snuggly!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Adding to everyone’s red bags for Lunar New Year  Coach Beat in red sand
> 
> View attachment 5316636


I love the leather on this. Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow and red with my new strap from Longchamp.


----------



## Narnanz

Using my Coach Bellacourt...sorry ...too lazy to post separate photos so just linked to my Instagram.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Rough & Tumble Large Double Zip Hobo in Distressed Fawn with Buffalo and Snakeskin print details.


----------



## houseof999

I'm pretending I'm going somewhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> Nice selection of pinks! I can see why you need them all.


Thank you! Please relay this message to my better half lol


----------



## amberquamme

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So beautiful! And I love the bow you tied.


Thank you! And thanks YouTube! Lol


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5317601


Is this a new one? I haven't seen it before. Such beautiful details.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> I love the candy bag….i don’t think its crazy at all to get one!   the older style, w/o the candy lettering….such a fun bag, the material and bright colors …..if you like Boston style bags (i do), then i don’t think the lack of strap matters, so easy to wrist carry if you need to use your hands. Another style i meant to get, waited too long….i wonder how easy they are to find on resale market, in excellent condition?


Thanks! There is one I'm considering now. It doesn't look bad in pictures. I hope there isn't something I'm missing. I imagine they are prone to color transfer.


----------



## whateve




----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Is this a new one? I haven't seen it before. Such beautiful details.



Thank you!     I think this is only about the second time I've posted it. It's not big enough to hold my usual stuff plus winter gloves, so it hasn't gotten much wear over the winter. When I don't need gloves, the size is fine. The details are what attracted me to it.


----------



## maggiesze1

This puffy bag from Stand Studio...


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Thanks! There is one I'm considering now. It doesn't look bad in pictures. I hope there isn't something I'm missing. I imagine they are prone to color transfer.


Maybe not? Due to the material? Improper storage could affect them possibly, like with patent leather.


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> This puffy bag from Stand Studio...
> 
> View attachment 5317774


Is the flower from etsy? I have a similar one I bought there.


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Is the flower from etsy? I have a similar one I bought there.


Yep, I bought it from flowerbyleatherE. Is that where you got yours?


----------



## coffee2go

LANVIN hobo bag…. I love how sleek it is!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Beating the winter blues!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Tote in sea blue and an Accessorize scarf. It’s freezing here!
> View attachment 5317308
> 
> 
> Exhausting day at work but this beauty carried everything I needed and more including my gym clothes to lead a much needed yoga session.



Gorgeous pairing! I really like that scarf.


----------



## westvillage

My companion for the first half of February.


----------



## westvillage

Eeeek!  Those attachments must’ve been checked by a hot finger as I moved it over my photos. But I can’t get rid of them!  

Got rid of them!! Whew! Sorry about that to anyone who came upon some disjointed screen shots


----------



## Kimbashop

westvillage said:


> Eeeek!  Those attachments must’ve been checked by a hot finger as I moved it over my photos. But I can’t get rid of them!
> 
> Got rid of them!! Whew! Sorry about that to anyone who came upon some disjointed screen shots


I just thought you were telling us a story of where your handbag went!


----------



## RuedeNesle

westvillage said:


> My companion for the first half of February.
> 
> View attachment 5318160


   You made the first half of February (and me!) very happy!


----------



## Katinahat

KS Lucie Watson Lane


----------



## JenJBS

coffee2go said:


> LANVIN hobo bag…. I love how sleek it is!
> View attachment 5317951



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## westvillage

Kimbashop said:


> I just thought you were telling us a story of where your handbag went!


And they were so random. I had a few minutes of hot sweats before I realized how to edit. I’m losing my grip


----------



## TotinScience

I almost never own more than one bag of the same style, but I love caraa mini studio so much this was an early Valentine’s Day gift to myself. Blush nylon, Vaqueta leather, and gold hardware - such an unexpectedly chic combo for a clever athleisure baggie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting in the mood for V day.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting in the mood for V day.
> View attachment 5318245


LV needs to hire you to do their photography...your snaps are so fabulous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> LV needs to hire you to do their photography...your snaps are so fabulous!!


Thank you Narnanz!
You are very kind. And I too feel the same about your beautuful photos!!!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> I'm pretending I'm going somewhere.
> View attachment 5317474


Beautiful! I do that too, every day, whether I go somewhere or not, lol!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting in the mood for V day.
> View attachment 5318245


 And you're putting me in the mood too!


----------



## Katinahat

TotinScience said:


> I almost never own more than one bag of the same style, but I love caraa mini studio so much this was an early Valentine’s Day gift to myself. Blush nylon, Vaqueta leather, and gold hardware - such an unexpectedly chic combo for a clever athleisure baggie!
> 
> View attachment 5318241


Looks wonderful. Had to look these up as I’m not familiar with them. Looks like a beautiful but useful bag. Clever styling.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting in the mood for V day.
> View attachment 5318245


Absolutely stunning as ever!


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> LANVIN hobo bag…. I love how sleek it is!
> View attachment 5317951


The sleek leather contrasting with that gold chain are fab-u-lous!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kate Spade Valentine's Day bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Kate Spade Valentine's Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5318390


It's so cute JenJBS!
Do people try to put their mail in your bag?


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## afroken

Enjoying some latte!


----------



## jbags07

BV Cervo in Fever


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo in Fever
> 
> View attachment 5318577


 This bag is giving me a fever, it's so red hot!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Thrifted Nima nylon jaguar bag


----------



## Christofle

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thrifted Nima nylon jaguar bag
> View attachment 5318633


Really neat


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> This bag is giving me a fever, it's so red hot!


I used the pic i took in natural light, instead of the restaurant, b/c its so true to the actual color. This is exactly the tone IRL. Fever is an appropriate name   You would indeed need a fainting couch if you saw her IRL


----------



## jbags07

Christofle said:


> Really neat


+1
Fabulous bag!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Yep, I bought it from flowerbyleatherE. Is that where you got yours?


Yes!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute JenJBS!
> Do people try to put their mail in your bag?



Thank you!     They are too busy looking at it to worry about mail they might have.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo in Fever
> 
> View attachment 5318577



That color!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> This bag is giving me a fever, it's so red hot!



Definitely got hot in here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo in Fever
> 
> View attachment 5318577


Wow!
The color is flamin hot!


----------



## afroken

Sunday cafe trip  Massaccesi Clio


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Sunday cafe trip  Massaccesi Clio
> 
> View attachment 5319378


Beautiful bag and color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Sunday cafe trip  Massaccesi Clio
> 
> View attachment 5319378


Your bags are pretty,  and your coffee looks so good. Is it a cappuccino?


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 hearts are better than one. 
The bag is from TJ Maxx, and it was such a good deal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Enjoying some latte!
> 
> View attachment 5318519


I thought it was a cappuccino,  but I see it's  a latte.  This is a yummy picture too.


----------



## starlet51

Gucci Soho Disco in rose beige - my favorite everyday go-to bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Beautiful picture .  This bag is very pretty — I need to go to TJM soon.



Sunshine mama said:


> 2 hearts are better than one.
> The bag is from TJ Maxx, and it was such a good deal.
> View attachment 5319406
> View attachment 5319407


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> I thought it was a cappuccino,  but I see it's  a latte.  This is a yummy picture too.


Thank you! A local cafe makes some of the best lattes and I’m so glad to be able to go back after our most recent lockdown has lifted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture .  This bag is very pretty — I need to go to TJM soon.


Thank you IM!
TJM  is a hit or miss though.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Kate Spade Valentine's Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5318390



Too adorable!!! If there was a ‘bag of the month’ I feel like this is it right here haha.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Too adorable!!! If there was a ‘bag of the month’ I feel like this is it right here haha.



Thank you!    Your new KS heart bag would give it a run for its money.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 hearts are better than one.
> The bag is from TJ Maxx, and it was such a good deal.
> View attachment 5319406
> View attachment 5319407


I  these pictures! You are really making me want "something" in pink! And kisslock! Now I wish I bought the pink bag I showed you on a shopping channel. Great find at T.J. Maxx. My last great find was in 2013. (Yes, I do remember how long it's been!   A white lambskin Dooney wristlet.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I  these pictures! You are really making me want "something" in pink! And kisslock! Now I wish I bought the pink bag I showed you on a shopping channel. Great find at T.J. Maxx. My last great find was in 2013. (Yes, I do remember how long it's been!   A white lambskin Dooney wristlet.)


Thank you. 
I couldn't get a good shot of the bag when it was standing up because the bag is so squishy, but I still wanted to show the silhouette and the volume of the bag.
I was initially drawn to the bag due to its color,  but upon inspection,  I noticed that I could rip out the bag material and use it as a pattern to make a bespoke frame bag by using the existing frame. 
I know that I could have easily bought just the frame from Amazon or Etsy and basically achieve the same result, but the bag was staring me and yelling at me to buy it then and there! You know the feeling, right?
But once I brought it home, I decided to use the bag first before I rip out the material.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> I couldn't get a good shot of the bag when it was standing up because the bag is so squishy, but I still wanted to show the silhouette and the volume of the bag.
> I was initially drawn to the bag due to its color,  but upon inspection,  I noticed that I could rip out the bag material and use it as a pattern to make a bespoke frame bag by using the existing frame.
> I know that I could have easily bought just the frame from Amazon or Etsy and basically achieve the same result, but the bag was staring me and yelling at me to buy it then and there! You know the feeling, right?
> But once I brought it home, I decided to use the bag first before I rip out the material.


Can’t wait to see your creation!


----------



## coffee2go

Celine Small Folded Cabas in taupe with an organizer from another bag, luckily it fits, so can easily switch from one bag to the other


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa in a Barbour bobble hat worn to keep out the cold wind and rain walking home from work. 


Actually, I wore both bag and hat today but the hat looks better on Alexa than on me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Can’t wait to see your creation!


Thank you Molly0!


----------



## Kimbashop

This beauty.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty.
> View attachment 5320329



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

My metallic purple Coach.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Today animal print: jacket, scarf and Lady Dior Mizza.

Outfit completed with brown sweater and trousers and beige shoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just one heart today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This beauty.
> View attachment 5320329


This bag is so sleek and sexy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My metallic purple Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5320408


Amazing color!!
If this were a candy,  it would be a juicy grape flavor!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> Today animal print: jacket, scarf and Lady Dior Mizza.
> 
> Outfit completed with brown sweater and trousers and beige shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320409


I bet your OOTD was amazing with this bag!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My metallic purple Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5320408



This purple beauty is amazing .


----------



## starrynite_87

Date night with my RM Micro Regan


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Just one heart today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320411


Such a pretty pic  The roses and the bag charm are a perfect match


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Such a pretty pic  The roses and the bag charm are a perfect match


Thank you.  I thought they went well together too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

starrynite_87 said:


> Date night with my RM Micro Regan


That lilac is really pretty.   
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing color!!
> If this were a candy,  it would be a juicy grape flavor!



Thank you!     Your heart shaped bag charms are adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This purple beauty is amazing .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My metallic purple Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5320408


Thank you. And WOW to yours! I love it. Is this new?


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so sleek and sexy!


haha, it is! Thank you. I am really enjoying this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you. And WOW to yours! I love it. Is this new?



Thank you!    Yes, it's pretty new. Think I've only posted it one other time.


----------



## Molly0

I love this old bag.


----------



## c.michelle

OBSESSED with this new Zavala Bespoke custom Coach wristlet. Ordered this one for my sister's birthday next week, I can't wait to see just how much she loves it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.


----------



## Sunshine mama

For reference, here it is with the new Bouquet XS that just got delivered.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


It's beautiful! Is it leather?


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> For reference, here it is with the new Bouquet XS that just got delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321076


Is this the one you made?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Is it leather?


Thank you.  It is leather.  


Kimbashop said:


> Is this the one you made?


The blue one is the one I made.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


Wow!      Your talent blows me away!  Congrats on your beautiful little beauty!


----------



## afroken

Super comfy to carry and holds a ton


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> For reference, here it is with the new Bouquet XS that just got delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321076



I miss seeing the La Maison Sunshine bag — so pretty .  How do you like the floral XS?   (Mine is coming tomorrow ).


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> For reference, here it is with the new Bouquet XS that just got delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321076



They are both lovely!      I'd never have guessed you made the blue one.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


Wow! What a great job you did!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


Seriously...you need a thread dedicated to your creations...I'd be your first follower.

These are amazing


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> My metallic purple Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5320408


OMG! The colour of this is incredible!


----------



## Katinahat

c.michelle said:


> View attachment 5321003
> 
> OBSESSED with this new Zavala Bespoke custom Coach wristlet. Ordered this one for my sister's birthday next week, I can't wait to see just how much she loves it!


Love the wristlet and your background! It works so well together.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  It is leather.
> 
> The blue one is the one I made.


Wow, wow and wow again!!


----------



## Iamminda

I moved into my XS right away — it’s so fun to handcarry this little cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I moved into my XS right away — it’s so fun to handcarry this little cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321343


So cute IM! 
Frankly, I'm surprised it's not in pink!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute IM!
> Frankly, I'm surprised it's not in pink!



Thanks SSSM .  I surprised myself by wanting this one _more_ than the pink one (but I bought the pink one too just to get free shipping for something else and I will likely end up keeping it ).


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> OMG! The colour of this is incredible!



Thank you!


----------



## BagLadyT

How did I not know that a mini was so handy!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Iamminda said:


> I moved into my XS right away — it’s so fun to handcarry this little cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321343


Is this the same size as the XS Le Pliage Neo or smaller? May I ask where you purchased it from? I have the large tote in this print and want to add the xs as well.


----------



## Iamminda

BagLadyT said:


> How did I not know that a mini was so handy!
> View attachment 5321442



I love this green — very pretty


----------



## Iamminda

Krystelle_S said:


> Is this the same size as the XS Le Pliage Neo or smaller? May I ask where you purchased it from? I have the large tote in this print and want to add the xs as well.



I believe it’s the same size as the Neo XS.  I played with a black Neo XS at the store before and feel like it’s the same size as this one.  I just got it from NordstromRack online — they have the Large tote in this print as well. Hope you can find one  — keep checking the site every now and then.


----------



## Narnanz

Pouch I use when I'm thrifting in my lunch break.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Pouch I use when I'm thrifting in my lunch break.
> View attachment 5321506



Love how you staged this pic!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag.   Such an underrated brand.


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> I love this green — very pretty



Thank you!❤️


----------



## maggiesze1

Using this furry bag today!


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> Using this furry bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5321679


So totally adorable!!!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Coach 1941 Frame Saddle Bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel.


----------



## piperdog

afroken said:


> Super comfy to carry and holds a ton
> 
> View attachment 5321154


You sent me down a rabbit hole trying to find this bag, from your pictures. I think you got the last one on the planet! I love the dark forest green.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fimpagebag said:


> Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5321886
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321888


This is such a cool bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Glad you like it, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Signature Tote


----------



## tealocean

Katinahat said:


> Coach Signature Tote
> 
> View attachment 5322124


I love this color combination! I usually prefer cooler colors, but this combo looks so great together and has a note-so-quiet elegance.  Your tote is lovely.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


This is beautiful and really adorable! I love the colors you chose. You have amazing talents!


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful and really adorable! I love the colors you chose. You have amazing talents!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's before and after Trader Joe's.
I had bought 3 pots of flowers, but gave 2 away,  so I just had to get some more for myself.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> I moved into my XS right away — it’s so fun to handcarry this little cutie
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321343


Love your new little bag! That pattern is very pretty in those colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage XS  look alike that  I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321025
> View attachment 5321026


I think I remember when you firs made this bag. It's fun to see it again. You are so creative!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty SSSSM . And I just love all your beautiful flowers  — giving your home such a happy and romantic vibe .



Sunshine mama said:


> It's before and after Trader Joe's.
> I had bought 3 pots of flowers, but gave 2 away,  so I just had to get some more for myself.
> View attachment 5322282
> View attachment 5322283
> View attachment 5322284




Thanks so much K .  It’s really a fun little bag.



Kimbashop said:


> Love your new little bag! That pattern is very pretty in those colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty SSSSM . And I just love all your beautiful flowers  — giving your home such a happy and romantic vibe .


Thank you!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Ugg x Telfar Shopper


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Ugg x Telfar Shopper
> 
> View attachment 5322777


I love everything about this picture!
Cozy x cozy x cozy!!!
What coat is it may I ask?


----------



## amberquamme

Tory Burch Soft Fleming


----------



## HarlemBagLady

.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about this picture!
> Cozy x cozy x cozy!!!
> What coat is it may I ask?




Aww thanks.  The coat is from Gap Factory.






						Gap Factory
					






					www.gapfactory.com


----------



## RuedeNesle

HarlemBagLady said:


> Ugg x Telfar Shopper
> 
> View attachment 5322777






Sunshine mama said:


> I love everything about this picture!
> Cozy x cozy x cozy!!!
> What coat is it may I ask?


+1


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Numéro Neuf


----------



## Yuki85

Time to go home


----------



## medurbanchic

Jereni said:


> Coach Swinger today
> 
> View attachment 5302415


I just purchased this beauty last night!!  are you happy with it?


----------



## Jereni

HarlemBagLady said:


> Ugg x Telfar Shopper
> 
> View attachment 5322777



Love this cozy look! 



medurbanchic said:


> I just purchased this beauty last night!!  are you happy with it?



I do love it! I like wearing it crossbody so I almost always use it with that Willis strap that I have.


----------



## Katinahat

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Soft Fleming


So pretty!!


----------



## Katinahat

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Numéro Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323076


Amazing leather and shape. Love the soft curved lines it’s creating in this photo.


----------



## Katinahat

Bayswater for work today.


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch Studio today


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555


Beautuful pink and beautuful leather!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555


Delightful is the word for this colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautuful pink and beautuful leather!


Thank you, Sunshine!   




Molly0 said:


> Delightful is the word for this colour!


Thank you, Molly!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555


such a perfect color for V-day!


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Soft Fleming


Beautiful print!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> such a perfect color for V-day!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555


I love this! It is totally my kind of bag.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love this! It is totally my kind of bag.



Thank you!    I'm sad they discontinued the style.


----------



## coffee2go

A tote bag day  I wonder why there is no book dedicated to Celine fashion house, I would love to have a book dedicated to it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Soft Fleming


This is like a shabby chic bag!!! So pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Wow, wow and wow again!!


Thank you Katinahat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I think I remember when you firs made this bag. It's fun to see it again. You are so creative!


Thank you! 
Yeah,  I've posted it a few times before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was itching to buy a red and pink bag, so I just added some pink to my red bag to calm myself down! It's so hard to capture the true red, so I've attached 2 photos.  The true color is in between  the 2 colors. 
And hi Rue! I've given you 2 to choose from!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was itching to buy a red and pink bag, so I just added some pink to my red bag to calm myself down! It's so hard to capture the true red, so I've attached 2 photos.  The true color is in between  the 2 colors.
> And hi Rue! I've given you 2 to choose from!
> View attachment 5324127
> View attachment 5324128
> View attachment 5324131
> View attachment 5324132



Beautiful SSSM . And you have really upped the red fainting couch requirement by offering _two _red couches to RN.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful SSSM . And you have really upped the red fainting couch requirement by offering _two _red couches to RN.


Thank you. 
There are so many beautiful red couches, so it's so hard to choose!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I was itching to buy a red and pink bag, so I just added some pink to my red bag to calm myself down! It's so hard to capture the true red, so I've attached 2 photos.  The true color is in between  the 2 colors.
> And hi Rue! I've given you 2 to choose from!
> View attachment 5324127
> View attachment 5324128
> View attachment 5324131
> View attachment 5324132


 Thanks for thinking of me SM!  

I'll take the first couch for the first picture, and the second couch for the second picture.  Your bag is beautiful!  We're rubbing off on each other. I bought a *PINK* wallet yesterday. EDD is Monday.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555


Wow!  This color    The yummy leather  beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Wow!  This color    The yummy leather  beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Took this lovely to work, then a stop at the mall on the way home.


----------



## maggiesze1

Starting carrying her today!! I'm in   

Stella McCartney mini falabella in gold!


----------



## Krystelle_S

Took my kate bag to date night with hubby


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Took this lovely to work, then a stop at the mall on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 5324628



So cute Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So cute Jen



Thank you!


----------



## dcheung

TotinScience said:


> Test driving this indie beauty - Age from Advene. So clever and beautifully made!



How do you like this bag now? Could you provide a review? Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Took this lovely to work, then a stop at the mall on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 5324628


 I love seeing this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink +  pink + pink


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929


Pink + Pink + Pink = Perfect!


----------



## Jereni

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Numéro Neuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323076



The leather looks so wonderfully supple in this photo!



JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> 
> View attachment 5323555



Gorgeous! I love the perfect medium tone of this pink. It’s like a pure form of the pink color way.



Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929



Omg this unicorn bag charm is EVERYTHING.


----------



## coffee2go

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929


Love this! Also your roses background is the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen! How do the flowers hold up for so long?


----------



## Katinahat

Pink KS Lucie Watson Lane by the pool:


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Love this! Also your roses background is the most beautiful thing I’ve ever seen! How do the flowers hold up for so long?


Thank you so much!
Secrets revealed:  I found out by trial and error that when you put flowers singularly(I had to double since I didn't have enough bottles)  in individual containers with a narrow opening(thanks to Pasteur's discovery), the water stays fresher. And there's virtually no slime on the stems!
Also, I cut the stems in a container of water every few days when I replace the water.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Pink + Pink + Pink = Perfect!


Thank you Rue!
RED + white =Pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Omg this unicorn bag charm is EVERYTHING.


Thank you Jereni!


----------



## coffee2go

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> Secrets revealed:  I found out by trial and error that when you put flowers singularly(I had to double since I didn't have enough bottles)  in individual containers with a narrow opening(thanks to Pasteur's discovery), the water stays fresher. And there's virtually no slime on the stems!
> Also, I cut the stems in a container of water every few days when I replace the water.



Have to try this, ahah, even if don’t have that many bottles at all  does this work for any kind of flower or mainly roses?


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Have to try this, ahah, even if don’t have that many bottles at all  does this work for any kind of flower or mainly roses?


I'm assuming it will work for any flower.


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929



Your roses ❤️are stunning …
Are they real? Wondering because they seem to be lasting a very long time for your photography shoots!  I don’t see any material fraying at the tips of the pedals if they are fake.  Stunning setups as usual


----------



## afroken

This pretty Coach to shopping today


----------



## Iamminda

Adorable 



Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929


----------



## JenJBS

Red Halo bag today.


----------



## medurbanchic

Jereni said:


> Love this cozy look!
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it! I like wearing it crossbody so I almost always use it with that Willis strap that I have.


Sweet.  Mine arrives today!  I purchased the Dinky chain strap.  But I like how the Willis strap can be both casual and dressy.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I love seeing this bag!


Thank you! 




Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I love the perfect medium tone of this pink. It’s like a pure form of the pink color way.


Thank you!   It is a pretty pink! 




Katinahat said:


> Pink KS Lucie Watson Lane by the pool:
> View attachment 5325015


That color is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> This pretty Coach to shopping today
> 
> View attachment 5325253



Twins! I wore this one this morning also.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Your roses ❤are stunning …
> Are they real? Wondering because they seem to be lasting a very long time for your photography shoots!  I don’t see any material fraying at the tips of the pedals if they are fake.  Stunning setups as usual


Thank you hers4eva!
The roses are real.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you hers4eva!
> The roses are real.



gorgeous  
what are you using as vases? ..
what you selected looks so nice


----------



## Jereni

Kate Spade heart bag for Valentine’s dinner!


----------



## whoisthis

Pretty bags in here


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heart bag for Valentine’s dinner!
> 
> View attachment 5325435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325436


Could anything be more perfect for Valentine's Day? I don't think so!


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel No. 7


----------



## Iamminda

This KS bag is so adorable — the hearts on the strap too !!!!!   Hope you had a lovely dinner.



Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heart bag for Valentine’s dinner!
> 
> View attachment 5325435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325436




This HB tote is so pretty — I wished I had bought a No 7 bag when they had them.  Cute bag charm too.



whateve said:


> View attachment 5325591
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel No. 7


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5325274





Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heart bag for Valentine’s dinner!
> 
> View attachment 5325435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325436





whateve said:


> View attachment 5325591
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel No. 7






 I'm loving all the RED Valentine's weekend bags! These pictures are better than a box of chocolates!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5325705
> 
> 
> I'm loving all the RED Valentine's weekend bags! These pictures are better than a box of chocolates!



Happy Valentine's weekend, RN!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This KS bag is so adorable — the hearts on the strap too !!!!!   Hope you had a lovely dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This HB tote is so pretty — I wished I had bought a No 7 bag when they had them.  Cute bag charm too.


Thank you! The charm is from Juicy Couture. This is actually my least favorite of my No 7 bags. Because it is bigger, it is starting to wrinkle a bit and doesn't keep its shape as well as my others. I love the color! I don't really love the tote style.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Happy Valentine's weekend, RN!


Same to you Jen!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today and tomorrow I'll be carrying this beauty Ms. Alma in Rose Indien.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Could anything be more perfect for Valentine's Day? I don't think so!





Iamminda said:


> This KS bag is so adorable — the hearts on the strap too !!!!!   Hope you had a lovely dinner.





RuedeNesle said:


> I'm loving all the RED Valentine's weekend bags! These pictures are better than a box of chocolates!



Thank you all! It was fun to carry it for this outing, got lots of compliments!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Matinee


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Kate Spade heart bag for Valentine’s dinner!
> 
> View attachment 5325435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325436


Beautiful and perfect choice!


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Today and tomorrow I'll be carrying this beauty Ms. Alma in Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5325798


Really love this bag with the charm.


----------



## Katinahat

Back at the pool with KS Lucie - think this maybe a similar theme all week!


----------



## charm_me_bag

Krystelle_S said:


> Used my Prada backpack for the first time yesterday at the aquariumDriving to the desert with it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298994


How much did u bought this? I love it! Trying to get it now. Just wonder how much was the bag last year


----------



## IntheOcean

This beautiful Givenchy


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Really love this bag with the charm.


Thank you! I'm too chickened out with metal bag charm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink +  pink + pink
> View attachment 5324929


OMG!!! This is sooo cute!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> Today and tomorrow I'll be carrying this beauty Ms. Alma in Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5325798


Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MK Riley at Trader Joe's this morning. @Addicted to bags was right about the English Muffin Bread. Tried it last week and went back for another loaf this morning. Very good!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Molly0

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Matinee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325897


I’ve always loved these bags!    Something about the way that “cuff” sits so casually.  I need to find one for myself some day.


----------



## Krystelle_S

charm_me_bag said:


> How much did u bought this? I love it! Trying to get it now. Just wonder how much was the bag last year


Thanks! I got this one from the outlet for $945 but the version at the boutique was around $1700.


----------



## Narnanz

Happy Valentines Day from the Southern hemisphere. 
Vintage Coach Patricia's Legacy for the day.


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> MK Riley at Trader Joe's this morning. @Addicted to bags was right about the English Muffin Bread. Tried it last week and went back for another loaf this morning. Very good!
> View attachment 5326029



I've got a new TJ recommendation for you Rue! Last night my Coach Emery and I purchased a box of these and  I, (Emery is on a diet to keep her slim profile, so declined ) decided to eat one while driving away. They were so good I had to turn my car around and I bought 3 more boxes!! So yummy and only 140 calories each. The hard part is to only eat one  



	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## afroken

Carrying the Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy today to lunch and movies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> gorgeous
> what are you using as vases? ..
> what you selected looks so nice



Thank you!
Most of these bottles are oil bottles from Whole foods that I recycled as vases.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> I've got a new TJ recommendation for you Rue! Last night my Coach Emery and I purchased a box of these and  I, (Emery is on a diet to keep her slim profile, so declined ) decided to eat one while driving away. They were so good I had to turn my car around and I bought 3 more boxes!! So yummy and only 140 calories each. The hard part is to only eat one
> 
> View attachment 5326148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yummy!!!
I'm on my way to TJ!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> MK Riley at Trader Joe's this morning. @Addicted to bags was right about the English Muffin Bread. Tried it last week and went back for another loaf this morning. Very good!
> View attachment 5326029


Now I need a couch!!!


----------



## TotinScience

dcheung said:


> How do you like this bag now? Could you provide a review? Thank you!


Hi there, I ended up returning it shortly after buying so sadly no review here


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red Fendi again with a red strap and a red heart.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Happy Valentines Day from the Southern hemisphere.
> Vintage Coach Patricia's Legacy for the day.
> View attachment 5326135


  More Valentine's Day candy! And the best kind because I'll never get full or sick!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Most of these bottles are oil bottles from Whole foods that I recycled as vases.



*What a fantastic idea! You rock 
I got to see what bottles I come across to use!  Love this idea!
Your recycles are scrumptious  
Thanks for this tip*


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5326035



Love the heart charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> I've got a new TJ recommendation for you Rue! Last night my Coach Emery and I purchased a box of these and  I, (Emery is on a diet to keep her slim profile, so declined ) decided to eat one while driving away. They were so good I had to turn my car around and I bought 3 more boxes!! So yummy and only 140 calories each. The hard part is to only eat one
> 
> View attachment 5326148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yes!   These are very good! I bought them a while back.  They're not very big, but they have just the right amount of chocolate and ice cream to make it filling.
 It's good to know Emery is trying to keep her slim profile. Maybe that's why I eat too much. My bags are too big and their choices are making me fat.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag to church.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A red Fendi again with a red strap and a red heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326254


Such a perfect Valentine's Day pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Now I need a couch!!!


I was just about to lend you one of mine then you posted the picture below and I  on it! 



Sunshine mama said:


> A red Fendi again with a red strap and a red heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326254


----------



## dangerouscurves

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag to church.
> View attachment 5326264



I love this bag — that metallic pink is so pretty


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A red Fendi again with a red strap and a red heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326254


----------



## whateve

This one. I might change into a red bag for tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag — that metallic pink is so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5326327
> 
> This one. I might change into a red bag for tomorrow.


 I mentioned a while back I had this bag but it didn't make the cut of the bags I brought when I moved in 2014, and every time I see your bag I regret my decision.  
Can't wait to see which red bag you carry tomorrow!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Love the heart charm!


Thanks!  I cut it out of an old wallet that I never use.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> I mentioned a while back I had this bag but it didn't make the cut of the bags I brought when I moved in 2014, and every time I see your bag I regret my decision.
> Can't wait to see which red bag you carry tomorrow!


Aw, I'm sorry you *abandoned* your beautiful pink bag! To be honest, I don't wear it much even though it is gorgeous. More of my clothes go with brights rather than pastels. 

I've already got my red bag loaded up for tomorrow but there is a fuchsia bag tempting me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you *abandoned* your beautiful pink bag! To be honest, I don't wear it much even though it is gorgeous. More of my clothes go with brights rather than pastels.
> 
> I've already got my red bag loaded up for tomorrow but there is a fuchsia bag tempting me.


  I love how you used the word "abandoned" and put it in bold letters.

Whatever the fuchsia bag is telling you, DON'T listen to it! Tomorrow is *RED's* day!


----------



## Beauty2c

Addicted to bags said:


> I've got a new TJ recommendation for you Rue! Last night my Coach Emery and I purchased a box of these and  I, (Emery is on a diet to keep her slim profile, so declined ) decided to eat one while driving away. They were so good I had to turn my car around and I bought 3 more boxes!! So yummy and only 140 calories each. The hard part is to only eat one
> 
> View attachment 5326148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


This is one of my favorites at Trader Joe’s. Yum.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Matinee


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dooney Florentine for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## boy09

Dmurphy1 said:


> Today my large black Gucci sukey tote, finally found one !! I've always liked this bag and it's my my very first Gucci !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969458


Love!!!  I am looking at getting this preloved.  Do you mind me asking how much you paid?  I’m trying to compare prices, and wanted to make sure I wasn’t overpaying.  I found one in Old Mauve color.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Rebecca Minkoff metallic pink camera bag to church.
> View attachment 5326264


I think I’m in love!


----------



## Katinahat

Loewe basket bag for a walk by the sea and swim in a rocky bay.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I think I’m in love!



Thank you!   

Your pic of the ocean is fantastic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Loewe basket bag for a walk by the sea and swim in a rocky bay.
> View attachment 5326875


Cute bag and beautuful view!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A gold heart in honor of V day with this huge cutie.


----------



## hers4eva

I am carrying this one for Valentines Lunch!


----------



## hers4eva

And this one for Valentines Supper


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## jbags07

Corniola Medium Veneta for V day


----------



## Kimbashop

Addicted to bags said:


> I've got a new TJ recommendation for you Rue! Last night my Coach Emery and I purchased a box of these and  I, (Emery is on a diet to keep her slim profile, so declined ) decided to eat one while driving away. They were so good I had to turn my car around and I bought 3 more boxes!! So yummy and only 140 calories each. The hard part is to only eat one
> 
> View attachment 5326148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


My DH and I are addicted to these!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A red Fendi again with a red strap and a red heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326254


V-Day perfection!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Loewe basket bag for a walk by the sea and swim in a rocky bay.
> View attachment 5326875


What a pretty picture! I hope you are enjoying your vacation.


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Valentine's Day!   
What other bag in my collection could I possibly carry today?


----------



## whateve

This bag won out for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Iamminda

For VDay .  And for @RuedeNesle, a bonus VDay picture from Friday and a RED Fainting Sectional Sofa for maximum comfort


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> What other bag in my collection could I possibly carry today?
> 
> View attachment 5327364





whateve said:


> This bag won out for Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327368





Iamminda said:


> For VDay .  And for @RuedeNesle, a bonus VDay picture from Friday and a RED Fainting Sectional Sofa for maximum comfort
> 
> View attachment 5327418
> View attachment 5327420
> View attachment 5327421


I'm loving all of these red bags. And the sectional sofa for RN!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I'm loving all of these red bags. And the sectional sofa for RN!



Thank you.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM sized Evie today.


----------



## Narnanz

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM Evelyne today.
> 
> View attachment 5327502


That is Ab-so-lute-ly Gorgeous!!....dont tell @RuedeNesle ...she will have a heart attack!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> Corniola Medium Veneta for V day
> 
> View attachment 5327150





JenJBS said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> What other bag in my collection could I possibly carry today?
> 
> View attachment 5327364





whateve said:


> This bag won out for Valentine's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327368





Iamminda said:


> For VDay .  And for @RuedeNesle, a bonus VDay picture from Friday and a RED Fainting Sectional Sofa for maximum comfort
> 
> View attachment 5327418
> View attachment 5327420
> View attachment 5327421





Addicted to bags said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM sized Evie today.
> 
> View attachment 5327502


      
I said it in the Coach forum and I'll say it again, BEST *Valentine's* Day EVER!  I have really enjoyed looking at all these beautiful red bags. They made me so happy today. And Minda, I just rolled off my throne to the sectional.  

Thanks for sharing your red beauties!


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM sized Evie today.
> 
> View attachment 5327502


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Le Cabas tote


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium Telfar in dark olive…


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM sized Evie today.
> 
> View attachment 5327502


Perfect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Different day, different Dooney…


----------



## Molly0

I think I’ll go for red again today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I think I’ll go for red again today
> View attachment 5327706


I think that's a very good idea!  I'm going with red again too!


----------



## Katinahat

Still with Loewe basket. This time on the beach.


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> Still with Loewe basket. This time on the beach.
> View attachment 5327742


Lucky you!  Beach sounds wonderful!


----------



## Glttglam

Been using my Kate Spade Spencer satchel since Saturday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed their V-Day    Carried my little TPM sized Evie today.
> 
> View attachment 5327502


So cuteeee!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> For VDay .  And for @RuedeNesle, a bonus VDay picture from Friday and a RED Fainting Sectional Sofa for maximum comfort
> 
> View attachment 5327418
> View attachment 5327420
> View attachment 5327421


Love the heart with your red bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> I am carrying this one for Valentines Lunch!


Oh my. Such understated beauty!
Hope you had a fantastic lunch!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my. Such understated beauty!
> Hope you had a fantastic lunch!



 Thank you Sunshine mama for your kind words


----------



## Kimbashop

hers4eva said:


> I am carrying this one for Valentines Lunch!


as @Sunshine mama stated, such a classic beauty, and I loved how you staged it. It seems timeless and versatile. This bag has been on my wishlist forever--Is this the size 31?


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> I'm loving all of these red bags. And the sectional sofa for RN!





RuedeNesle said:


> I said it in the Coach forum and I'll say it again, BEST *Valentine's* Day EVER!  I have really enjoyed looking at all these beautiful red bags. They made me so happy today. And Minda, I just rolled off my throne to the sectional.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your red beauties!





Sunshine mama said:


> Love the heart with your red bag!!



Thanks kindly ladies . It was fun to carry the red bags these past few days and to give RN a red-sensory overload


----------



## hers4eva

Kimbashop said:


> as @Sunshine mama stated, such a classic beauty, and I loved how you staged it. It seems timeless and versatile. This bag has been on my wishlist forever--Is this the size 31?



Thank you so much for your sweet reply   
Yes, Miss Bolide is a size 31.
She will be having a birthday party soon, turning four years old!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag.
> 
> View attachment 5328132


Do you have pink glasses? They are so pretty! Who makes them?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Do you have pink glasses? They are so pretty! Who makes them?


Thank you. These were sunglasses made into glasses.  They're  by a brand called Manomos, and they're clear with a hint of rosy pink.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. These were sunglasses made into glasses.  They're  by a brand called Manomos, and they're clear with a hint of rosy pink.


Thanks! So pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag.
> 
> View attachment 5328132



Beautiful bag, and pic!


----------



## afroken

Massaccesi’s Flora


----------



## Jereni

Today’s bag: my Valextra Iside


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just came yesterday!!! Carrying it today to work and to run errands today. My new LV Keepall XS.


----------



## Iamminda

This Keepall is so gorgeous!   I wasn’t keen on the green at first since I am a pink girl  but then I saw pictures of it on the forum.  I think you need the matching mini Keepall 



dangerouscurves said:


> Just came yesterday!!! Carrying it today to work and to run errands today. My new LV Keepall XS.
> View attachment 5328511
> View attachment 5328512


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> This Keepall is so gorgeous!   I wasn’t keen on the green at first since I am a pink girl  but then I saw pictures of it on the forum.  I think you need the matching mini Keepall


You're such an enabler! I didn't even think I'd buy LV again but after I saw Cassie Thorpe's video I fell in love with it. Now if they make a Pochette Accessoire in blue-pink Ombre, I might get it as well.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.


----------



## Jereni

dangerouscurves said:


> Just came yesterday!!! Carrying it today to work and to run errands today. My new LV Keepall XS.
> View attachment 5328511
> View attachment 5328512



Wow what a color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jereni said:


> Wow what a color!


----------



## tealocean

dangerouscurves said:


> Just came yesterday!!! Carrying it today to work and to run errands today. My new LV Keepall XS.
> View attachment 5328511
> View attachment 5328512


Wow this color is so amazing, it glows! Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5329273



Pretty background for your gold beauty Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty background for your gold beauty Jen



Thank you!     It's a green sheet.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Le Cabas tote in Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328727


Wow! That is stunning for a leather tote!


----------



## Katinahat

Still KS PINK Lucie - at the Aqua Park.


----------



## coffee2go

Lanvin hobo bag wins whenever I go for a long walk around the city or a nice dinner out


----------



## Kimbashop

My beloved 2005 Balenciaga Day bag. Picture does not do this red justice.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie was taking a break with me.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> My beloved 2005 Balenciaga Day bag. Picture does not do this red justice.
> 
> View attachment 5329862



RT is gorgeous and you look good carrying it .  RT may be my favorite Bal red.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie was taking a break with me.
> View attachment 5330020



Pretty picture SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pretty picture SSSSM


Thank you IM!


----------



## afroken

Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> RT is gorgeous and you look good carrying it .  RT may be my favorite Bal red.


Thank you, Minda. I think RT might be my favorite Bal red, too. I wouldn't mind another bag in this color.


----------



## Jereni

Chanel Trendy clutch today


----------



## missconvy

Neverfull and friend


----------



## starrynite_87

Lululemon Everywhere belt bag


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini.
> 
> View attachment 5329273





coffee2go said:


> Lanvin hobo bag wins whenever I go for a long walk around the city or a nice dinner out
> View attachment 5329697





Kimbashop said:


> My beloved 2005 Balenciaga Day bag. Picture does not do this red justice.
> 
> View attachment 5329862





Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie was taking a break with me.
> View attachment 5330020





afroken said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in foresta
> 
> View attachment 5330073





Jereni said:


> Chanel Trendy clutch today
> 
> View attachment 5330171





missconvy said:


> Neverfull and friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330172





starrynite_87 said:


> Lululemon Everywhere belt bag


So many gorgeous bags today! Loving the LV styles, that Bal red and those Chanel ! Wonderful pictures @coffee2go and @Sunshine mama.


----------



## Katinahat

Last evening with Oak NVT Lily.


----------



## Iamminda

Could not leave TJ without trying a box of the Brownie Coffee Ice Cream Sandwiches recommended by @Addicted to bags and others .  Yum — it may go on my regular TJ grocery list from now on.


----------



## whateve

starrynite_87 said:


> Lululemon Everywhere belt bag


You look adorable!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my purple Stella mini falabella today..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> My beloved 2005 Balenciaga Day bag. Picture does not do this red justice.
> 
> View attachment 5329862


 If the picture does not do the red justice, then this bag must be stunning in person!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Galliera PM


----------



## houseof999

My only bag with rose gold hardware


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Chanel Trendy clutch today
> 
> View attachment 5330171



Love that metallic!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie was taking a break with me.
> View attachment 5330020



Beautiful pic!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My only bag with rose gold hardware
> View attachment 5330627



The tiger is adorable against the pretty red bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> So many gorgeous bags today! Loving the LV styles, that Bal red and those Chanel ! Wonderful pictures @coffee2go and @Sunshine mama.



Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> The tiger is adorable against the pretty red bag!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> My only bag with rose gold hardware
> View attachment 5330627


   I love Ted Baker! My only rose gold hardware was on a Ted Baker wallet.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I love Ted Baker! My only rose gold hardware was on a Ted Baker wallet.


Was? You don't have it anymore?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pearls today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful pic!


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> My only bag with rose gold hardware
> View attachment 5330627


It's a wow red,  and the tiger is so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Was? You don't have it anymore?


No. It was going to be one of the wallets I shipped here when I moved, but I ended up giving to a friend who always loved it. She caught me at a moment of weakness.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pearls today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330727



So pearl-tty


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> My only bag with rose gold hardware
> View attachment 5330627





RuedeNesle said:


> I love Ted Baker! My only rose gold hardware was on a Ted Baker wallet.


Totally love Ted Baker too. Have so many clothes but no bags. Some of my TB dresses have exposed zips with RG hardware. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Pearls today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330727


This is stunning! 


RuedeNesle said:


> No. It was going to be one of the wallets I shipped here when I moved, but I ended up giving to a friend who always loved it. She caught me at a moment of weakness.


I hear you! I had a long zip around TB purse with RG hardware but gave it to a family member. It was so pretty. Patent pale pink with the RG!


----------



## Katinahat

Loewe basket at the airport to come home after wonderful holiday. Massive delays and cancellations due to storm back in the U.K. 


Hopefully we won’t be too delayed!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Loewe basket at the airport to come home after wonderful holiday. Massive delays and cancellations due to storm back in the U.K.
> View attachment 5330913
> 
> Hopefully we won’t be too delayed!


I hope you had a wonderful trip! It sounds like you did.


----------



## whateve

Coach Chelsea crossbody with Brighton charm. She is called Shirley the sheep.


----------



## Kimbashop

RuedeNesle said:


> If the picture does not do the red justice, then this bag must be stunning in person!


it really is!


----------



## jbags07

Valentino the last couple of days


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.


----------



## Molly0

I think maybe  I’ll take this one for a spin.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> I think maybe  I’ll take this one for a spin.
> View attachment 5331212



This lovely deserves to be taken out and shown off!


----------



## Narnanz

To dinner at a Thai restaurant.


----------



## LucyMadrid

This was my Christmas present, Coco handle with ruthenium hdw. First I thought it would be better in gold hdw, but now I am happy with my first Coco, as ruthenium matches very well with casual cothes. The leather is caviar, very durable, no need to baby the bag very much.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I hope you had a wonderful trip! It sounds like you did.


Thank you, it was fabulous to be away and have time to relax.

Love your teal bag and cute sheep charm!


----------



## Katinahat

LucyMadrid said:


> This was my Christmas present, Coco handle with ruthenium hdw. First I thought it would be better in gold hdw, but now I am happy with my first Coco, as ruthenium matches very well with casual cothes. The leather is caviar, very durable, no need to baby the bag very much.
> 
> View attachment 5331497


Stunning! What a Christmas present.


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> I think maybe  I’ll take this one for a spin.
> View attachment 5331212


This leather is incredible!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in Burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5331196


The colour of this is heavenly! This is a red I should have something in!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> The colour of this is heavenly! This is a red I should have something in!



Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> I think maybe  I’ll take this one for a spin.
> View attachment 5331212


----------



## Jereni

Narnanz said:


> To dinner at a Thai restaurant.
> View attachment 5331462



Omg I am so excited to see this!!! This is the first Coach handbag I ever bought, it was like back in 2001 I think? At the time it was the most I’d ever spent on a bag, like $250 maybe and I felt so self conscious wearing it!!! Hahahah. Thank you for posting this, it was awesome to see someone who has this! I no longer have mine.



Katinahat said:


> The colour of this is heavenly! This is a red I should have something in!



Yes you should!


----------



## Katinahat

Welcome home from Mini Alexa!



On the way to buy flowers for the pet sitters. Warm coat and leggings for day of running errands, house work and washing!



Good to have the pets and this bag back!


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> This leather is incredible!


Thanks. It is super soft.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5331063
> 
> Coach Chelsea crossbody with Brighton charm. She is called Shirley the sheep.


Shirley is too cute!


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Valentino the last couple of days
> 
> View attachment 5331173


I so love these Valentino’s!  I have a white one that I’ll never get rid of.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach trail bag today.


----------



## CoachMaven

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Soft Fleming


Is this a new version? I absolutely love it! I have this style in the distressed lamb skin in black and was really please at how much it held and how often I reach for it.


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> I so love these Valentino’s!  I have a white one that I’ll never get rid of.


Oh i would love to see your white one!  I agree. If i haven’t used it in awhile, i think, hmmm i should sell. Then i use it and wow, all the feels come back. The pebbled is so thick and chewy, its so easy to carry, and i don’t care if the rockstuds are not on trend, they add such a fun edge to the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

An older Sac Plat PM today.


----------



## afroken

With my Coach Swagger 21


----------



## jbags07

China Red Nodini for a Costco fun today


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> With my Coach Swagger 21
> 
> View attachment 5331994


It's so cute! And your bread looks delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini for a Costco fun today
> 
> View attachment 5332014



So pretty!


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so cute! And your bread looks delicious!


Thanks SSMM, I gulped that whole thing down right after this pic was taken


----------



## Katinahat

I absolutely 


afroken said:


> With my Coach Swagger 21
> 
> View attachment 5331994


I absolutely love the Swagger. This size is great. Perfect for coffee out!

I so nearly bought one a few years ago now but was tempted by a black Mulberry SBS instead. It was black with gunmetal hardware. So good to see yours!


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Oh i would love to see your white one!  I agree. If i haven’t used it in awhile, i think, hmmm i should sell. Then i use it and wow, all the feels come back. The pebbled is so thick and chewy, its so easy to carry, and i don’t care if the rockstuds are not on trend, they add such a fun edge to the bag.





Sure, here is my white one.
It’s not pebbled but a smooth leather, but I sure do love the leather.  I feel just the same as you about the studs!  After all everyone  has a Little Rockstud edge somewhere in their personality!


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Thank u


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5332090
> 
> Sure, here is my white one.
> It’s not pebbled but a smooth leather, but I sure do love the leather.  I feel just the same as you about the studs!  After all everyone  has a Little Rockstud edge somewhere in their personality!


Gorgeous!  I love, love it in white. And the smooth leather. Looks luscious. You are lucky to have it, these are pretty rare. Agreed regarding the studs….sassy and edgy. Thank u for sharing, love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

jbags07 said:


> China Red Nodini for a Costco fun today
> 
> View attachment 5332014


  I'm fainting over the red bag, but I'm drooling over the green box!   I LOVE Tate's!  



Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5332090
> 
> Sure, here is my white one.
> It’s not pebbled but a smooth leather, but I sure do love the leather.  I feel just the same as you about the studs!  After all everyone  has a Little Rockstud edge somewhere in their personality!


I always LOVE seeing your white bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Thanks SSMM, I gulped that whole thing down right after this pic was taken


I don't blame you!
I would too!


----------



## Molly0

[QUOTE
I always LOVE seeing your white bag! 
[/QUOTE]

Thanks!   I see the Canadian Olympic Team is all bundled up in their winter white Lululemon today, so if it’s good enough for them… maybe I’ll use the white today.


----------



## coffee2go

Took her on a weekend trip


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini-Pouch for church today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Sophie  Hulme  bag today.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> A Sophie  Hulme  bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332897


Your bags and photos are so beautiful! Do you have a collection thread?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Your bags and photos are so beautiful! Do you have a collection thread?


Thank you Kat! 
I don't have a collection thread.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A Sophie  Hulme  bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332897



Such a beautiful picture  — thank you for always providing us with so much eye candy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful picture  — thank you for always providing us with so much eye candy


Thank you IM. That is such a sweet thing to say!


----------



## afroken

Massaccesi Little Muse for today


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> A Sophie  Hulme  bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332897


All your pictures (and bags) look like works of art


----------



## Narnanz

Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...thrifted for $65


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> All your pictures (and bags) look like works of art


Thank you afroken!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...thrifted for $65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333215


Wow that's a great find!
Did the strap come with the bag? It looks so comfortable!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that's a great find!
> Did the strap come with the bag? It looks so comfortable!


yes came with the bag...and as its detachable I can use it on many other gold hardware bags...so handy...but I forget I have it sometimes.


----------



## elisabettaverde

We enjoyed great, windy weather by the beach as we celebrated my husband’s birthday and our 31st wedding anniversary with some friends.


----------



## whateve

Coach camera bag.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Shirley is too cute!





Katinahat said:


> Thank you, it was fabulous to be away and have time to relax.
> 
> Love your teal bag and cute sheep charm!


Thank you! Too bad Brighton doesn't make cute charms like this anymore. I should have gotten more when I had the chance.


----------



## Yuki85

I sold two of my Marc Jacobs Totes to finance the purchase of the longchamp le pliage cuir!! 

Only this one is left!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

coffee2go said:


> Took her on a weekend trip


   I hope you had a fun weekend trip!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM


----------



## Jereni

Celine belt bag for Disney on Ice yesterday


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie with my new band from Amazon and a new watch face. I love how they all go together.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie with my new band from Amazon and a new watch face. I love how they all go together.
> View attachment 5333547



Love this watch band and face .  And what a cute little vanity case — I need one too.


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...thrifted for $65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333215


Wow, what a beautiful bargain! 


elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5333239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We enjoyed great, windy weather by the beach as we celebrated my husband’s birthday and our 31st wedding anniversary with some friends.


Happy Birthday DH and Happy Wedding Anniversary. I love your bag but don’t know it. What is it? 


whateve said:


> View attachment 5333285
> 
> Coach camera bag.


You have amazing metallics! This is so cute. 


Yuki85 said:


> I sold two of my Marc Jacobs Totes to finance the purchase of the longchamp le pliage cuir!!
> 
> Only this one is left!!


Love these totes but the Longchamp will be perfect too. 


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Galliera PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333380


Lusting after your monogram canvas! 


Jereni said:


> Celine belt bag for Disney on Ice yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5333414


@Jereni this bag makes me love mint green everytime I see it! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie with my new band from Amazon and a new watch face. I love how they all go together.
> View attachment 5333547


Im in love - I need a Gucci handbag!


----------



## Katinahat

Two Alexas today. Black Icon at work and Pink Mini to the dentist (of all places!).


----------



## leechiyong

Bags of Costco:


It matched the decor.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Running errands with my new Toy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Two Alexas today. Black Icon at work and Pink Mini to the dentist (of all places!).
> 
> View attachment 5333808


Thank you!
And your 2 bags are looking so cute together for their portrait!


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageAndVino said:


> Running errands with my new Toy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333834


My gosh!!! Love this yellow bag. Have you had it for awhile? I've been wanting a smooth leather yellow bag, but I worry about its wear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 5333819
> 
> It matched the decor.


This red jewelry box is amazing!!! I NEED one!!!
I'm really worried about @RuedeNesle  though. 
Maybe you should have gotten her a fainting  couch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this watch band and face .  And what a cute little vanity case — I need one too.


Yes! We can be gucci vanity twins!


----------



## VintageAndVino

Sunshine mama said:


> My gosh!!! Love this yellow bag. Have you had it for awhile? I've been wanting a smooth leather yellow bag, but I worry about its wear.



Thanks! No, I just got it - trying to force spring to come! It feels quite soft, but not especially delicate.


----------



## Sunshine mama

VintageAndVino said:


> Thanks! No, I just got it - trying to force spring to come! It feels quite soft, but not especially delicate.


I love how you're forcing spring to come! 
Thank you.


----------



## jbags07

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm fainting over the red bag, but I'm drooling over the green box!   I LOVE Tate's!
> 
> 
> I always LOVE seeing your white bag!


Best choc chip cookies ever


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Kat!
> I don't have a collection thread.


Please do one!  Your bags, and pix, are beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Please do one!  Your bags, and pix, are beautiful.



+1 Pretty Please SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

@jbags07 @Iamminda 
Thank you kindly!
Once I bust out of my wallflower personality,  I shall try.  As of now,  I just like to happily follow someone else's thread,  and comment and post pics.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> This red jewelry box is amazing!!! I NEED one!!!
> I'm really worried about @RuedeNesle  though.
> Maybe you should have gotten her a fainting  couch!


Bulgari makes some really nice bags; I highly recommend them.  This one even has a pink interior.


----------



## Iamminda

On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334098


This is cute! I love your shades of pink!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334098


This is so cute -- it's definitely on my radar, too!


----------



## Molly0

Oops. Don’t know why but it won’t let me attach a pic.


----------



## Molly0

Ferragamo


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334098



very cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

leechiyong said:


> Bags of Costco:
> View attachment 5333819
> 
> It matched the decor.


So beautiful! I just look staring at it!  



Sunshine mama said:


> This red jewelry box is amazing!!! I NEED one!!!
> I'm really worried about @RuedeNesle  though.
> Maybe you should have gotten her a fainting  couch!


  I saw it in the "Red Bag" thread first so I was already prepared to swoon over it (again) in this thread!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334098


I love this picture! Everything is so pretty! I hope you have/had fun and safe travels!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. I just love hobo bags


----------



## hers4eva

*Today is my Hermes Bolide's Birthday!  She is four years old today*  
Who wants  cookies to celebrate with her 
She wants to go out and have some fun!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Burberry and chocolate muffins? Yes.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  It made me smile every time I look down at it.



tealocean said:


> This is cute! I love your shades of pink!





Kimbashop said:


> This is so cute -- it's definitely on my radar, too!





Molly0 said:


> very cute!





RuedeNesle said:


> I love this picture! Everything is so pretty! I hope you have/had fun and safe travels!


----------



## Iamminda

hers4eva said:


> *Today is my Hermes Bolide's Birthday!  She is four years old today*
> Who wants  cookies to celebrate with her
> She wants to go out and have some fun!



Well, Happy Birthday to your pretty girl .  This beauty certainly deserves a big old party for her special day.  Love the twilly too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

hers4eva said:


> *Today is my Hermes Bolide's Birthday!  She is four years old today*
> Who wants  cookies to celebrate with her
> She wants to go out and have some fun!


Happy Birthday Beautiful Bolide!   
I would love to have cookies to help celebrate her birthday. (Or for any reason!  )


----------



## mrs moulds

foxgal said:


> I’m loving my new cute small Telfar shopping tote…so lightweight and easy for running errands.
> 
> View attachment 5197152


Love the color!


----------



## mrs moulds

Telfar in new color ‘ Leaf’ !


----------



## afroken

Still wearing Massaccesi Little Muse   It’s such a bright, happy orange.


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga mini pompon


----------



## hers4eva

Iamminda said:


> Well, Happy Birthday to your pretty girl .  This beauty certainly deserves a big old party for her special day.  Love the twilly too.



*Awwww  Thank you Auntie Minda
This note is very special to me *




RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Birthday Beautiful Bolide!
> I would love to have cookies to help celebrate her birthday. (Or for any reason!  )




*You are too darn sweet …. I am saving you the red rose frosting to eat 
Where is that red couch *


----------



## Narnanz

Madewell Transport tote


----------



## Dmurphy1

whateve said:


> View attachment 5334715
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini pompon


Beautiful  !! Love the mini pom !


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Intrecciomirage pouch at the chiropractors office today


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> @jbags07 @Iamminda
> Thank you kindly!
> Once I bust out of my wallflower personality,  I shall try.  As of now,  I just like to happily follow someone else's thread,  and comment and post pics.


I get it!  I need to do one too, but keep shying away lol.


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> Telfar in new color ‘ Leaf’ !



Beautiful green!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5334949


The molten copper

I mean....nice bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> The molten copper
> 
> I mean....nice bag.



Thank you!


----------



## elisabettaverde

@Katinahat 
Thank you!! That bag is the Tory Burch, Kira Chevron Top-handle.


----------



## Jereni

Mansur Gavriel mini ‘soft’ Lady bag today.




This bag is a true mini, so small I feel like it borders on micro, but it’s just big enough to carry the essentials!


----------



## jaskg144

We have been having stormy weather in the UK for the past few days... I took this a couple of days ago   Ferragamo small Studio in Aalto Green - perfect colour for a cold day.


----------



## Christofle

jasmynh1 said:


> We have been having stormy weather in the UK for the past few days... I took this a couple of days ago   Ferragamo small Studio in Aalto Green - perfect colour for a cold day.
> View attachment 5335224


Fabulous bag and cozy background!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga Twiggy today !!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On the road today with this little floral cutie  — twins with SSSSM, Maggie and maybe others soon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334098


This is such a pretty bag(bag twin) and a pretty picture. I like the way you matched it with your watch too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> *Today is my Hermes Bolide's Birthday!  She is four years old today*
> Who wants  cookies to celebrate with her
> She wants to go out and have some fun!


Happy birthday B! You're  becoming  a big girl now!
Hers4eva, can you tell your Bolide that she looks really good for her age?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful  !! Love the mini pom !


Omg, I almost read your post wrong!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Madewell Transport tote
> View attachment 5334768


This is a nice tote bag!
I like the simplicity.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Still wearing Massaccesi Little Muse   It’s such a bright, happy orange.
> 
> View attachment 5334608


I love this orange!!!


----------



## whateve

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful  !! Love the mini pom !


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty bag(bag twin) and a pretty picture. I like the way you matched it with your watch too!



Thank you, my pretty twin


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Mansur Gavriel mini ‘soft’ Lady bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5335219
> 
> 
> This bag is a true mini, so small I feel like it borders on micro, but it’s just big enough to carry the essentials!
> View attachment 5335220



Love that color! Blush, isn't it?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg, I almost read your post wrong!


 When I first read that I saw “porn” too. Had to do a triple take.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I really needed something to cheer me up today. So a bright shiny red with cherry on top will do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> When I first read that I saw “porn” too. Had to do a triple take.


Who would've thought that we have to be careful with the word pom on tPF??


----------



## whateve

Coach with a Coach Baseman charm.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Who would've thought that we have to be careful with the word pom on tPF??


Had to read back the thread to work out what was going on! Bag eye candy  only.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Who would've thought that we have to be careful with the word pom on tPF??



I am slow and couldn’t figure out what word you saw instead of “pom” — honest!!!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I am slow and couldn’t figure out what word you saw instead of “pom” — honest!!!!


I didn't get it either!


----------



## Kimbashop

Givenchy Antigona soft today.


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> I am slow and couldn’t figure out what word you saw instead of “pom” — honest!!!!





whateve said:


> I didn't get it either!


Only got it myself after @Molly0 spelled it out!

Lovely bag and furry top/coat @Kimbashop. You look fab-U-lous! 

Great leather on your Coach bag @whateve ! Love the colour and that cute tag!

@Sunshine mama, I never fail to be amazed by your endless and diverse collection and perfect photos. This bag is so cute!

I need a lie down after all this excitement!



Mulberry Bayswater Tote today -
old picture which matches my avatar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona soft today.
> View attachment 5335628


Lovely bag! And your sweater and your soft bag make you look really cozy and warm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda @whateve @Katinahat 
You are all angels! Meanwhile @Molly0  I'm  sure she is too.
But me? Well I thought I was too, until today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really needed something to cheer me up today. So a bright shiny red with cherry on top will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335552



This bag always makes me smile!


----------



## JenJBS

On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful. Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful. Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 5335736


Lovely color!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona soft today.
> View attachment 5335628



Beautiful bag and coat — such a gorgeous look K .




JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful. Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 5335736



Jen — this color is so pretty .  I love all your different color mini Macs


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Jen — this color is so pretty .  I love all your different color mini Macs



Thank you, Minda!   I'm glad a style I love comes in so many great colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful. Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 5335736


This beautuful bag would definitely cheer me up too.
There's something about looking at a cute bright bag on a grey day.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This beautuful bag would definitely cheer me up too.
> There's something about looking at a cute bright bag on a grey day.



Thank you!   

Yes, there really is.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Love that color! Blush, isn't it?



Thanks! It’s peony actually, I believe.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thanks! It’s peony actually, I believe.



I'd forgotten about peony.  Really pretty!


----------



## maggiesze1

My new to me crochet Stella mini falabella...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I really needed something to cheer me up today. So a bright shiny red with cherry on top will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335552


  Red always cheers me up!


----------



## coffee2go

Fendi WOC for an opera night


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I really needed something to cheer me up today. So a bright shiny red with cherry on top will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335552


Such a delight to peer into this bag!


----------



## cutealicia

Fav. all the time!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Lovely bag and furry top/coat @Kimbashop. You look fab-U-lous!





Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag! And your sweater and your soft bag make you look really cozy and warm!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bag and coat — such a gorgeous look K .



Thanks, all! The fuzzy jacket is one of my faves, as is the bag. I was at the dentist (again, for the third time this month) and needed all the fuzzy coziness I could get!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> On a cold, grey day I wanted something bright and cheerful. Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 5335736


Such a bright pick-me-up! I love seeing coral bags.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

1996 Speedy 35


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Red always cheers me up!


Thank you Rue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jeepgurl76 said:


> 1996 Speedy 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336096


Such a lovely patina!


----------



## Shelby33

Chloe


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Tory Burch  Robinson tote in soft pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Coach clutch with a gold handle.It is so cute and so comfy to use.


----------



## Molly0

Bundling up for this February cold snap in all black with a pop of purple and Marc.


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Bundling up for this February cold snap in all black with a pop of purple and Marc.
> View attachment 5336474
> View attachment 5336473


ohh...love that Purple...have you put it in the Show your Purple bags thread?...it deserves to be seen more.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> ohh...love that Purple...have you put it in the Show your Purple bags thread?...it deserves to be seen more.


Thanks I will.  It is such a vibrant purple that I can’t help but think of our Jen when I look at it.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> Fendi WOC for an opera night



oooh the opera?! How fun!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thanks I will.  It is such a vibrant purple that I can’t help but think of our Jen when I look at it.




Awwww!   Very kind of you! It's a beautiful purple color!   Such a beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)


----------



## Ellen Cherry

My scrumptious Italian Marino Orlandi. It’s large; made of beautiful, durable leather; and has a logo that I enjoy. A perfect everyday purse.


----------



## tealocean

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy Birthday Kimbashop! That eggplant is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686



Another beautiful coat/bag combo — pretty colors!  Happy Birthday K


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686



Happy Birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy birthday! What a beautiful colour, love that it matched with your coat too!


----------



## afroken

Coach Swagger 21 today. If anyone knows the name of the colour, please let me know!


----------



## IntheOcean

Shelby33 said:


> Chloe
> View attachment 5336178


Gorgeous bag


----------



## Bestpsychichealers

Now a days I am carrying crossbody purse.

According to Patti Wood, pulling a bag tightly can cause fear, low self-esteem or concern of your purse being stolen. A person who uses a bag in this manner often indicates a more cautious personality, someone who is reticent or shy, body language expert Doctor Kathlyn Hendricks told Glamour.


----------



## LucyMadrid

Sunshine mama said:


> An older Sac Plat PM today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331987


I love damier ebéne.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LucyMadrid said:


> I love damier ebéne.


Thank you! Me too.


----------



## Shelby33

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag


Thank you


----------



## MKB0925

Marylebone PM- she is on older gal but still looks great!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Selene MM


----------



## Christofle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Selene MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336885


Lovely mahina


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Coach Swagger 21 today. If anyone knows the name of the colour, please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5336779



Could it be Oxbood?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


I hope you had a very Happy Birthday! "May the best of your past be the worst of your future"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This caramel beauty today. I just love the way the light is shining on it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


I just love the way this bag looks against your pretty jacket!
And happy birthday Kim!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks I will.  It is such a vibrant purple that I can’t help but think of our Jen when I look at it.


My first thought was,  oh I bet Jen loves this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Coach Swagger 21 today. If anyone knows the name of the colour, please let me know!
> 
> View attachment 5336779


Such a cute bag!! I love the color too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My new to me crochet Stella mini falabella...
> 
> View attachment 5335895


Love that piggy!
May I ask where you got it?


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Love that piggy!
> May I ask where you got it?


I got it from Swarovski's online store.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This cutie today, Valentino Garavani belt bag.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Dmurphy1 said:


> Balenciaga Twiggy today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335228


Making me excited to receive my Twiggy soon!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686



Gorgeous purples! And happy birthday!


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Neuf today. This is a new piece and I’m extremely happy with it and its adorable, cuddly shape.

Thinking about getting a second one, but I wish they had a broader range of colors.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This caramel beauty today. I just love the way the light is shining on it.
> View attachment 5336947



So beautiful . I love this shade of caramel brown.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This caramel beauty today. I just love the way the light is shining on it.
> View attachment 5336947



Love the play of light and shadow that you captured!  




Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf today. This is a new piece and I’m extremely happy with it and its adorable, cuddly shape.
> 
> Thinking about getting a second one, but I wish they had a broader range of colors.
> 
> View attachment 5337075



So pretty!


----------



## Narnanz

Taking Willis out to Countdown.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Taking Willis out to Countdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337144


Great Bag!   
And great snack run!


----------



## Kimbashop

tealocean said:


> Happy Birthday Kimbashop! That eggplant is gorgeous!





Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful coat/bag combo — pretty colors!  Happy Birthday K





JenJBS said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope you had a wonderful day!





muchstuff said:


> Happy Birthday!!!





afroken said:


> Happy birthday! What a beautiful colour, love that it matched with your coat too!





RuedeNesle said:


> I hope you had a very Happy Birthday! "May the best of your past be the worst of your future"!





Sunshine mama said:


> I just love the way this bag looks against your pretty jacket!
> And happy birthday Kim!!





Jereni said:


> Gorgeous purples! And happy birthday!


Thank you, all! 
What doesn't show in this photo is that I had my nails painted bright purple about an hour later. I guess I was just in the mood for purple on my birthday.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf today. This is a new piece and I’m extremely happy with it and its adorable, cuddly shape.
> 
> Thinking about getting a second one, but I wish they had a broader range of colors.
> 
> View attachment 5337075


This is such a pretty bag. I had been considering a different Polene, but having seen a few photos of this style I'm now considering it. I love the soft sculpture.


----------



## jbags07

hers4eva said:


> *Today is my Hermes Bolide's Birthday!  She is four years old today*
> Who wants  cookies to celebrate with her
> She wants to go out and have some fun!


Happy birthday beautiful Bolide!  I just love the  thread about your bag journey……


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta in MonaLisa.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday .  Even though I am carrying a _very_ old bag (“this old thing”), I couldn’t resist taking a picture here at this cute Japanese dessert place.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy belated birthday! Hope it was wonderful   Love this purple!


----------



## houseof999

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy belated birthday! I get tempted to buy this every time I see it.


----------



## houseof999

Carried coach mini Rogue 17 in Vermillion today.


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> Chloe
> View attachment 5336178


This is gorgeous! Is it heavy?


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Woo hoo! Happy Birthday! Beautiful purple!


----------



## whateve

Jeepgurl76 said:


> LV Selene MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336885


gorgeous! This is one of my favorite LV lines. I almost got it in black.


----------



## whateve

Fossil


----------



## hers4eva

jbags07 said:


> Happy birthday beautiful Bolide!  I just love the  thread about your bag journey……



*That’s so sweet to say! Amazing how time flies that her thread is four years old now  

Thank you  and give your sweet pocketbook size baby the biggest snuggle hug from me and my Tzu boy*


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Even though I am carrying a _very_ old bag (“this old thing”), I couldn’t resist taking a picture here at this cute Japanese dessert place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337386



Love that color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Even though I am carrying a _very_ old bag (“this old thing”), I couldn’t resist taking a picture here at this cute Japanese dessert place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337386


This bag looks especially pretty in this setting!
I love this intense fuchsia!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5337385


My mouth waters everytime I see this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5337393
> 
> Fossil


This cow is just so cute with this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Carried coach mini Rogue 17 in Vermillion today.
> View attachment 5337387


I'm going to try a blue and white combo scarf to use on my orange bag. The combo is so refreshing!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My mouth waters everytime I see this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! Is it heavy?


It's substantial, but not heavy. It's about 13 or 14 inches wide. Lots of pockets and the best leather I've seen on a bag.


----------



## afroken

Went to the movies tonight with Massaccesi Little Athene


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This cow is just so cute with this bag!


Thank you! The cow is cute even without the bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I couldn’t decide between this color and royal blue but luckily, my little DD was there to help me decide .



JenJBS said:


> Love that color!





Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks especially pretty in this setting!
> I love this intense fuchsia!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!!!



Kimbashop said:


> This is such a pretty bag. I had been considering a different Polene, but having seen a few photos of this style I'm now considering it. I love the soft sculpture.



Thanks and glad to hear it! I can’t decide if I want to get a second mini or one in the regular size.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Happy belated birthday! Hope it was wonderful   Love this purple!





houseof999 said:


> Happy belated birthday! I get tempted to buy this every time I see it.





whateve said:


> Woo hoo! Happy Birthday! Beautiful purple!


Thank you! 
I haven’t used the bag in a long time and it was great to use her again.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Even though I am carrying a _very_ old bag (“this old thing”), I couldn’t resist taking a picture here at this cute Japanese dessert place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337386


I haven’t seen you with this one before. It’s very pretty.


----------



## coffee2go

Valextra Iside for a day trip to another city


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday .  Even though I am carrying a _very_ old bag (“this old thing”), I couldn’t resist taking a picture here at this cute Japanese dessert place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337386


I wish "this old thing" (Me!) looked as good as your old thing (beautiful bag)!  
It looks like it's fun to carry. I hope you enjoyed your dessert!


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> This cutie today, Valentino Garavani belt bag.
> View attachment 5337022


Is this shocking pink! If it is I’m in love, I so want this.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf today. This is a new piece and I’m extremely happy with it and its adorable, cuddly shape.
> 
> Thinking about getting a second one, but I wish they had a broader range of colors.
> 
> View attachment 5337075


Such beautiful design shapes in these Polene bags!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! Is it heavy?


I forgot to add, I really want another one! 
I took everything out and weighed it, is a little over 2 lbs.


----------



## Shelby33

RM MAB 07


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> View attachment 5337393
> 
> Fossil


I love the bag but that little cow is amazing!


----------



## Lake Effect

Exploring the Forum beyond the vintage Coach and rehab Coach threads 


whateve said:


> View attachment 5334715
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini pompon


Adorbs!


whateve said:


> View attachment 5335569
> 
> 
> Coach with a Coach Baseman charm.


That belt buckle hardware gets me every time! Thank god I have a tote with them or I would slowly be acquiring the entire 2008-9 Bleeker line.
I can't help but ask, was this pic taken on a movie set for the NY Port Authority circa 1984?? And you don't have to answer!!


Ellen Cherry said:


> My scrumptious Italian Marino Orlandi. It’s large; made of beautiful, durable leather; and has a logo that I enjoy. A perfect everyday purse.
> 
> View attachment 5336727
> View attachment 5336728


Imo it's a great logo!


Narnanz said:


> Taking Willis out to Countdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337144


I  the authenticness of this pic. On several levels. And of course, classic Coach.


----------



## JenJBS

Fount small bucket bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Fount small bucket bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5337753


I really love the large buckle detail on this cute bucket bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Dog walk with KS Daily Small Satchel.


Very muddy but the drops are now out.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5337393
> 
> Fossil


Love!


----------



## Molly0

When you’re sick and tired of winter a little brightness couldn’t hurt…


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies .  Even though I use this bag about once a year, I just can’t part with it.



Kimbashop said:


> I haven’t seen you with this one before. It’s very pretty.





RuedeNesle said:


> I wish "this old thing" (Me!) looked as good as your old thing (beautiful bag)!
> It looks like it's fun to carry. I hope you enjoyed your dessert!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> I love the bag but that little cow is amazing!


Thank you! It's from Leather Prince on etsy.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Exploring the Forum beyond the vintage Coach and rehab Coach threads
> 
> Adorbs!
> 
> That belt buckle hardware gets me every time! Thank god I have a tote with them or I would slowly be acquiring the entire 2008-9 Bleeker line.
> I can't help but ask, was this pic taken on a movie set for the NY Port Authority circa 1984?? And you don't have to answer!!
> 
> Imo it's a great logo!
> 
> I  the authenticness of this pic. On several levels. And of course, classic Coach.


lol! It's a local restaurant.  Bleeckers are great! I love the smooth leather better.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> When you’re sick and tired of winter a little brightness couldn’t hurt…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337869


Love these colors together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@whateve inspired me to wear this bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve inspired me to wear this bag today.
> View attachment 5337895



So beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love the large buckle detail on this cute bucket bag!



Thank you!     Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Dog walk with KS Daily Small Satchel.
> View attachment 5337773
> 
> Very muddy but the drops are now out.
> View attachment 5337774


Love your wallpaper.


----------



## SakuraSakura

We're being spicy. Off to pole dancing class! Miss prim and proper knows how to have fun too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> We're being spicy. Off to pole dancing class! Miss prim and proper knows how to have fun too!


Such a cute, prim and proper bag for such an activity!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute, prim and proper bag for such an activity!


The home of bruises and brutal upper body work!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve inspired me to wear this bag today.
> View attachment 5337895


Yours cinches better than mine. I need to train mine!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> We're being spicy. Off to pole dancing class! Miss prim and proper knows how to have fun too!



So... it didn't really go as well as I had initially hoped. I'm happy I tried but as a plus sized person with a back injury trying to spin while everyone else can do so... Let's just say I left the studio in tears at the last five minutes. Truthfully I wish the instructor hadn't pointed out my struggling as other people began to gawk. I'm really sad, you guys. I just had to get that out into the world.


----------



## Christofle

SakuraSakura said:


> So... it didn't really go as well as I had initially hoped. I'm happy I tried but as a plus sized person with a back injury trying to spin while everyone else can do so... Let's just say I left the studio in tears at the last five minutes. Truthfully I wish the instructor hadn't pointed out my struggling as other people began to gawk. I'm really sad, you guys. I just had to get that out into the world.


So sorry to hear. Most studios have a great sense of camaraderie and they all hype each other up so it's disappointing to hear. Was this a beginner class? Usually they break down the choreographies into the the simplest of movements to get people acclimatized. Hopefully the rest of your evening will be more positive; after all Sunday-Funday is right around the corner!


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> When you’re sick and tired of winter a little brightness couldn’t hurt…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337869


 I love this royal blue/purple! It is definitely a happy shade!


----------



## Molly0

tealocean said:


> I love this royal blue/purple! It is definitely a happy shade!


It is!  I’ve never had a purple quite like this.


----------



## afroken

Dressed up for dinner out with Polene Numero Un


----------



## scarlett79

Sunshine mama said:


> This caramel beauty today. I just love the way the light is shining on it.
> View attachment 5336947


This is absolutely stunning! May I ask what it is?


----------



## Christofle

afroken said:


> Dressed up for dinner out with Polene Numero Un
> 
> View attachment 5338344


Love this and the cerused wood.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Polene Neuf in Camel


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Dressed up for dinner out with Polene Numero Un
> 
> View attachment 5338344





Jeepgurl76 said:


> Polene Neuf in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338554


The styles and lines on these Polene bags are so beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Thank you! It's from Leather Prince on etsy.


Oh I've see so many cute things from him!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A slightly decorated bag today, only for necessity.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Out for the day. A contender for my favorite bag ever.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> So... it didn't really go as well as I had initially hoped. I'm happy I tried but as a plus sized person with a back injury trying to spin while everyone else can do so... Let's just say I left the studio in tears at the last five minutes. Truthfully I wish the instructor hadn't pointed out my struggling as other people began to gawk. I'm really sad, you guys. I just had to get that out into the world.



Lady in the studio and in the streets... Thank you for giving me the space to vocalize how I feel.


----------



## Molly0

I think my tote wants to be a clutch!


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> View attachment 5337393
> 
> Fossil



We are cow twins


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A slightly decorated bag today, only for necessity.
> View attachment 5338609
> View attachment 5338610



So pretty with the chain .  (Wished I had bought this beauty last year when it popped up online — you know I am your biggest fan/copycat )


----------



## afroken

Changing bags a lot this weekend. With Massaccesi today.


----------



## starrynite_87

Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag for my daughter’s last POMS performance of the season.


----------



## muchstuff

starrynite_87 said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag for my daughter’s last POMS performance of the season.


Great photo!


----------



## Mimmy

starrynite_87 said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag for my daughter’s last POMS performance of the season.


Such a beautiful mother, daughter photo!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> @whateve inspired me to wear this bag today.
> View attachment 5337895



Love this little cutie! Finally saw these in person yesterday at Fossil, very nice. 



afroken said:


> Dressed up for dinner out with Polene Numero Un
> 
> View attachment 5338344



Gorgeous!!! I covet this one a bit. 



Sunshine mama said:


> A slightly decorated bag today, only for necessity.
> View attachment 5338609
> View attachment 5338610



Still. Want.


----------



## Iamminda

Wore this soft and fuzzy combo this morning but then it got too warm this afternoon for the coat


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Out for the day. A contender for my favorite bag ever.
> View attachment 5338623


Wow, that color is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> I think my tote wants to be a clutch!
> View attachment 5338760


Lovely puddle!


----------



## whateve

Yuki85 said:


> We are cow twins


I think you inspired me to get it.


----------



## whateve

starrynite_87 said:


> Mansur Gavriel Bucket bag for my daughter’s last POMS performance of the season.


You are both so beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Wore this soft and fuzzy combo this morning but then it got too warm this afternoon for the coat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339051


This bag gives me all the warm fuzzies.  
It's SO cute.


----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> I think you inspired me to get it.



Oh really.. I am glad that you like it


----------



## fettfleck

Those two. The hammock is new and I am superexcited about it and the LV Deauville I took out again after reading about it in another thread! It was my first designer bag which I bought preloved (it is from 1998, as I remember) and it actually is a really great bag! Totally forgot about that!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty with the chain .  (Wished I had bought this beauty last year when it popped up online — you know I am your biggest fan/copycat )


Haha! Thank you. 
And I'm your biggest fan/copycat too!
I want to get the fuzzy le pliage xs too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wore this soft and fuzzy combo this morning but then it got too warm this afternoon for the coat
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339051


Awww
Cute x cuddly = cutely!
Gonna copy this combo look!


----------



## Shelby33

Marc Jacobs Sweet Punk pouchette '06


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  I figured I better use it — and take a picture  — before I get it dirty 



Kimbashop said:


> This bag gives me all the warm fuzzies.
> It's SO cute.





Sunshine mama said:


> Awww
> Cute x cuddly = cutely!
> Gonna copy this combo look!


----------



## coffee2go

With my Celine Folded Cabas in taupe


----------



## Katinahat

Whistles Backpack for walking commute to work and back on a cold drizzly day.


----------



## JenJBS

Stand Studio tote bag.


----------



## Mimmy

JenJBS said:


> Stand Studio tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5339878


Beautiful, JenJBS! This bag looks wonderfully soft. I think you mentioned a birthday also;
Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, JenJBS! This bag looks wonderfully soft. I think you mentioned a birthday also;
> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!   

Thanks! I appreciate the birthday wish. I bought myself a bag as a very early birthday gift...  (A different purple bag.  )


----------



## Sternbag

I'm carrying my black medium valentino rockstud spike bag!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SakuraSakura said:


> So... it didn't really go as well as I had initially hoped. I'm happy I tried but as a plus sized person with a back injury trying to spin while everyone else can do so... Let's just say I left the studio in tears at the last five minutes. Truthfully I wish the instructor hadn't pointed out my struggling as other people began to gawk. I'm really sad, you guys. I just had to get that out into the world.


You were brave to try out something new! Never mind them and hope you feel better now 

I once visited a riding school after taking a break from horseback riding for years. I explicitly asked pleaded with the girls deciding who'd ride what horse, to give me a nice calm horse explaining it'd been some time. Naturally they the sadists gave me the angriest horse in the stable.

But I didn't realise this until little girls were lining up en masse outside the box my designated horse was in to watch, as it turned out, in awe and in excited suspense of some serious kicking and biting (the horse, not me  ) as I entered the box with a saddle. I asked why they were all there and one of the little girls quipped: You are so brave to even enter that box, that horse is the meanest in the stable! She bites really hard!

I looked again at the horse beside me by now with ears glued to its neck and rolling its eyes leaving no doubt it was about to bite me until it really hurt. I jumped out of the box, got help from some old man working there, to saddle the horse. Dear horsey and I then proceeded to riding class, where said horsey at the first hint of our group getting ready for a little canter bolted like it had fire up its bum while repeatedly trying to throw me off. I'm not a great equestrian but I have had my own horses and am/was somewhat experienced so I bolted that horse to its surprise straight in to a walled off corner, we had a little chat and then managed to finish class with both my body and dignity intact. And I'd cheated the mean girls handing out the horses out of a good giggle. This wasn't either theirs or that horse's first rodeo 

Anyway, all this to say that you are not alone SakuraSakura. People who should know better are sh***its sometimes. I never went back to that riding school but started helping a friend out with her horse at another stable instead. Don't give up, find a new nicer studio to help you get back your pole dancing mojo  Any good studio whether dance, yoga, weights whatever will help you modify training to your ability/mobility, not bring you to tears.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> You were brave to try out something new! Never mind them and hope you feel better now
> 
> I once visited a riding school after taking a break from horseback riding for years. I explicitly asked pleaded with the girls deciding who'd ride what horse, to give me a nice calm horse explaining it'd been some time. Naturally they the sadists gave me the angriest horse in the stable.
> 
> But I didn't realise this until little girls were lining up en masse outside the box my designated horse was in to watch, as it turned out, in awe and in excited suspense of some serious kicking and biting (the horse, not me  ) as I entered the box with a saddle. I asked why they were all there and one of the little girls quipped: You are so brave to even enter that box, that horse is the meanest in the stable! She bites really hard!
> 
> I looked again at the horse beside me by now with ears glued to its neck and rolling its eyes leaving no doubt it was about to bite me until it really hurt. I jumped out of the box, got help from some old man working there, to saddle the horse. Dear horsey and I then proceeded to riding class, where said horsey at the first hint of our group getting ready for a little canter bolted like it had fire up its bum while repeatedly trying to throw me off. I'm not a great equestrian but I have had my own horses and am/was somewhat experienced so I bolted that horse to its surprise straight in to a walled off corner, we had a little chat and then managed to finish class with both my body and dignity intact. And I'd cheated the mean girls handing out the horses out of a good giggle. This wasn't either theirs or that horse's first rodeo
> 
> Anyway, all this to say that you are not alone SakuraSakura. People who should know better are sh***its sometimes. I never went back to that riding school but started helping a friend out with her horse at another stable instead. Don't give up, find a new nicer studio to help you get back your pole dancing mojo  Any good studio whether dance, yoga, weights whatever will help you modify training to your ability/mobility, not bring you to tears.


Oh right, bags! I keep forgetting 

I wore my PS Pouch to the bank the other day. Old photo but it still looks the same. Still love this bag


----------



## violina

Linjer - The Doctor's Bag


----------



## Jereni

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh right, bags! I keep forgetting
> 
> I wore my PS Pouch to the bank the other day. Old photo but it still looks the same. Still love this bag
> View attachment 5339952



Gorgeous! I think the Pouch is actually my favorite of all the PS1 variations. I had a suede one that’s kind of broken down at this point, but I think about getting a leather one.


----------



## whateve

violina said:


> Linjer - The Doctor's Bag
> 
> View attachment 5340005


I love this!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Is this shocking pink! If it is I’m in love, I so want this.


Yes it is . Thank you!


----------



## coffee2go

Still carrying Celine Folded Cabas! I love it to bits!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I think the Pouch is actually my favorite of all the PS1 variations. I had a suede one that’s kind of broken down at this point, but I think about getting a leather one.


Thank you! There's still a black Pouch available in a store in Australia  The last new in store in the world probably.

At a pretty good price now. I check that link far too often pondering and trying to rationalise a double for my Pouch. But no, it would be going too far. I think the only bag I would buy a brand new/like new double for is my black Bal City.


----------



## MKB0925

TB McGraw Hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Stand Studio tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5339878


Oh WOW WOW WOW!!! This is amazing!!
Could you show what it looks like inside?
And happy birthday!


----------



## IntheOcean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh right, bags! I keep forgetting
> 
> I wore my PS Pouch to the bank the other day. Old photo but it still looks the same. Still love this bag
> View attachment 5339952


So lovely! Gunmetal hardware is TDF


----------



## Sunshine mama

violina said:


> Linjer - The Doctor's Bag
> 
> View attachment 5340005


Such a cool bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This MJ cutie with a Coach cutie.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> TB McGraw Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340189



I really like this bag .  And everytime I see the name, I think of Tim McGraw


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh WOW WOW WOW!!! This is amazing!!
> Could you show what it looks like inside?
> And happy birthday!



Thank you!   

I'll take a pic of the inside when I get home this evening. 

Thanks!  With this bag, it will be a happy day!


----------



## Narnanz

Almost matching my bicycle today.
Coach Drawstring backpack in Aqua.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> This MJ cutie with a Coach cutie.
> View attachment 5340289
> View attachment 5340290
> View attachment 5340291



So cute!!!



Narnanz said:


> Almost matching my bicycle today.
> Coach Drawstring backpack in Aqua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340522


 
Beautiful color!


----------



## IntheOcean

Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium. Also, posted some WIMB pictures in the dedicated thread


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium. Also, posted some WIMB pictures in the dedicated thread
> 
> View attachment 5341114


I viewed the WIMB thread first and  , not only because she's a beautiful red  , but also because how much she carries! Saw you were the last person to post on this thread and was prepared to see this beauty again. (Fainting couch ready.  )


----------



## IntheOcean

RuedeNesle said:


> I viewed the WIMB thread first and  , not only because she's a beautiful red  , but also because how much she carries! Saw you were the last person to post on this thread and was prepared to see this beauty again. (Fainting couch ready.  )


Thank you!  This baby can fit even more, I rarely stuff my bags to the brim, I like having some room inside. Truly wonderful bag. And the thing that makes a huge difference, IMO, is all the compartments. I can easily reach into the bag and pull out the item I need, I don't have to fumble around trying to locate that pack of tissues... The PS1 is my favorite bag, hands down. Even after years on the PF and several other bags that I bought, wear and love.


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!  This baby can fit even more, I rarely stuff my bags to the brim, I like having some room inside. Truly wonderful bag. And the thing that makes a huge difference, IMO, is all the compartments. I can easily reach into the bag and pull out the item I need, I don't have to fumble around trying to locate that pack of tissues... The PS1 is my favorite bag, hands down. Even after years on the PF and several other bags that I bought, wear and love.


I prefer compartments over pouches. I'm like you, I like to be able to easily reach in a bag and pull out the item I need. I walk mostly and it's easier for me to pull out one item as I walk (sunglasses, tissue, hand sanitizer if needed), instead of pulling out a pouch or taking out something to get to something else. That's been my struggle downsizing. The bag has to fit everything I need without piling things on top of each other.


----------



## IntheOcean

RuedeNesle said:


> I prefer compartments over pouches. I'm like you, I like to be able to easily reach in a bag and pull out the item I need. I walk mostly and it's easier for me to pull out one item as I walk (sunglasses, tissue, hand sanitizer if needed), instead of pulling out a pouch or taking out something to get to something else. That's been my struggle downsizing._ The bag has to fit everything I need without piling things on top of each other._


This!! I sometimes put wallets, pouches, sunglass cases vertically instead of horizontally, that helps it a bit. 

I like the esthetics of bowling and big slouchy bags, but the mess that is inevitably created when there's only one compartment and maybe two small slip pockets is a big drawback. I finally ordered an organizer a few days ago, hopefully, that'll make things easier. This beauty, however, needs no such thing! And also, the clasp is really easy to open and close. Sometimes clasps and locks can be really cumbersome.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This MJ cutie with a Coach cutie.
> View attachment 5340289
> View attachment 5340290
> View attachment 5340291


I love seeing this bag! it's one of my favorites of your collection.


----------



## pmburk

Louis Vuitton Flower Hobo


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> Almost matching my bicycle today.
> Coach Drawstring backpack in Aqua.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340522



Great photo!


----------



## afroken

The Row’s Wander hobo


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Gucci today...think its a late 90s early 2000s Canvas leather trimmed hobo.


----------



## coffee2go

With YSL shopping tote today


----------



## Katinahat

I love my Alexa. 


For working day and a work event  this evening.


----------



## whateve

The last few days: Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997, and Coach Janice's Legacy from 2004.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The last few days: Coach Soho belted pouch from 1997, and Coach Janice's Legacy from 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341594
> View attachment 5341595


Beautiful colour on your Legacy!


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful colour on your Legacy!


Thank you! It was a hard color to find.


----------



## jbags07

At the chiropractor….





and out to dinner…….


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> At the chiropractor….
> 
> View attachment 5341724
> 
> 
> 
> and out to dinner…….
> 
> View attachment 5341725


What a gorgeous knot! I've never seen one like this.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> What a gorgeous knot! I've never seen one like this.


Thank you!  It was a special edition Knot, so only a small number were made. Its on the plaque but i forget how many. I was lucky to find it on FP. I’ve only ever seen one other up for sale, in the last few years. Its quite heavy as the stones are real, but its like carrying a work of art.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Velo


----------



## Yuki85

At the moment using only Longchamp!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love seeing this bag! it's one of my favorites of your collection.


Thank you. I don't use it often,  but I grab it when I have the chance.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you Jereni!


----------



## fsadeli

coffee2go said:


> LANVIN hobo bag…. I love how sleek it is!
> View attachment 5317951


eyeing on this bag too! How do you like this bag so far? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Dmurphy1

PS1 fringe satchel today  !


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> At the chiropractor….
> 
> View attachment 5341724
> 
> 
> 
> and out to dinner…….
> 
> View attachment 5341725


what a beautiful knot!


----------



## coffee2go

fsadeli said:


> eyeing on this bag too! How do you like this bag so far? Where did you get it from?


I got it in Paris at Lanvin boutique this January, I’ve been using this bag ever since, fits a lot, very lightweight, the hardware is nice, good quality and lightweight too, the shoulder strap is adjustable. The only issue I see so far that being lambskin, the leather is quite delicate, like on the backside is creasing a bit due to inner pocket and I also see a bit of creasing on the front side. But overall, I love this bag and happy with it so far


----------



## fsadeli

coffee2go said:


> I got it in Paris at Lanvin boutique this January, I’ve been using this bag ever since, fits a lot, very lightweight, the hardware is nice, good quality and lightweight too, the shoulder strap is adjustable. The only issue I see so far that being lambskin, the leather is quite delicate, like on the backside is creasing a bit due to inner pocket and I also see a bit of creasing on the front side. But overall, I love this bag and happy with it so far


thank you! such a lovely bag!


----------



## Beauty2c

Pollie-Jean said:


> Velo
> 
> View attachment 5341905


Is Suede Velo heavy?


----------



## jbags07

Small Nero Garda today


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> what a beautiful knot!


Thank you   everyone loves this one! But it sat on FP until it went to 30% off, lol. Lucky grab for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

This HUGE basket bag. The wallet is actually a very small compact wallet, but it looks pretty big next to the bag.
And since it's a "basket", I just had to model it with a flower.


----------



## jaskg144

Helping my mum out at work today… so decided to take my Antigona, as it looks quite professional lol   it still makes me smile after having it for 5 years!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 fringe satchel today  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342121


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you !! Love the PS1  !!


----------



## afroken

Aspinal of London Mayfair to the ballet tonight!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beauty2c said:


> Is Suede Velo heavy?


I'm not sure if it's cowskin oder ponyskin , but no , it's not heavy


----------



## Glttglam

First time using my Kate Spade Rory medium satchel in bright carnation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glttglam said:


> First time using my Kate Spade Rory medium satchel in bright carnation.


This is such a pretty pink bag. 
Are the handles as long as they seem in this picture?


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 5342641



So pretty  — I really need a purple bag, just one


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo.
> 
> View attachment 5342641


This bag is so hard to find in purple!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So pretty  — I really need a purple bag, just one


Thank you!   I agree that you need a purple bag! 



Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so hard to find in purple!


I found it on Tradesy.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Aspinal of London Mayfair to the ballet tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5342484



Beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Bayswater Tote at work:


----------



## Jereni

Chanel coco handle yesterday for the day.



And then Coach Willis for dinner:


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Aspinal of London Mayfair to the ballet tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5342484


Bag twin!  
It's nice to see it in the wild.


----------



## Kimbashop

Massaccesi Soulmate and Aspinal of London scarf pairing:


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Soulmate and Aspinal of London scarf pairing:
> 
> View attachment 5343281


Beautiful combination and both look great with your short coat. I can’t wear scarves, just can’t work out what to do with them so they don’t drive me crazy, so I’m very jealous of those of you who look so good in them!


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Massaccesi Soulmate and Aspinal of London scarf pairing:
> 
> View attachment 5343281


Nice smoosh on your bag!


----------



## whateve

Raining today so I'm carrying Dooney AWL


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Nice smoosh on your bag!



Haha, yes!  It’s a lovely suedes leather. 



Katinahat said:


> Beautiful combination and both look great with your short coat. I can’t wear scarves, just can’t work out what to do with them so they don’t drive me crazy, so I’m very jealous of those of you who look so good in them!


Thank you! Scarves can be a mystery for sure. I love playing with different ways of rolling and tying. But sometimes I just like folding it a triangle and tying it in the back in order to show the pattern, which is what I did here.


----------



## afroken

Aspinal of London Mayfair in dark green today


----------



## fettfleck

Taking my new Frrry Wednesday bag to work with me! Happy that my workday is finished!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa had cream tea today.


----------



## hers4eva

Jereni said:


> Chanel coco handle yesterday for the day.
> View attachment 5343269



stunning


----------



## Molly0

Coach clutch wearing pearls for Saturday night.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

LV Alma BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Aspinal of London Mayfair in dark green today
> 
> View attachment 5344081


Oh what a beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Coach clutch wearing pearls for Saturday night.
> View attachment 5344547


Lovely picture!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> LV Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344570


This bag is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.
> View attachment 5344086


Love the barrel shape of this bag!
Is this in leather?


----------



## jaskg144

my lovely mini Peekaboo is back from repair


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the barrel shape of this bag!
> Is this in leather?



Thank you!    It's nylon.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Easy bag to carry !! PS 1 Today !


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely picture!!!


Thank you!


----------



## fettfleck

Today I went to an art exhibition within an old factory. I took the NoFace Loewe small hammock. Great bag!


----------



## Jereni

hers4eva said:


> stunning



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag is this crazy one.


----------



## Narnanz

Elliott Lucca woven hobo


----------



## BleuSaphir

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian backpack.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag is this crazy one.
> View attachment 5345225
> View attachment 5345226



This bag always makes me smile!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag is this crazy one.
> View attachment 5345225
> View attachment 5345226



Just love the way you photograph things — every picture is so aesthetically pleasing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just love the way you photograph things — every picture is so aesthetically pleasing


Awwww
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This bag always makes me smile!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

A quick stop at Home Depot today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Home Depot today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345437


Such a pretty bag. I really like the way you put the bandeau and the lock!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty bag. I really like the way you put the bandeau and the lock!



Thanks so much SSSSSM .   I thought I would try it like that today .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Home Depot today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345437


Wow, advanced scarf tying technique! It looks great!


----------



## whateve

Coach from 2013. This bag is indestructible!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Wow, advanced scarf tying technique! It looks great!



Thanks .  Not really advanced technique  because it became kinda loose after a couple of hours.  I need to search YT to see if there’s a way to do this properly.


----------



## Molly0

Not sure how to carry this little micro.



So I just tied it to my bag with a Twilly, put lipstick and my keys in it and stuffed it in the back pocket.  Hmmm…


----------



## Jeepgurl76

LV Black Carmel Hobo


----------



## B4GBuff

Today is LV Vavin PM in Vison and LV necklace and bracelet matching set.


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> My pinks and purples. I used to HATE pink (sorry @Sparkletastic!), but the right pinks have really grown on me. All of the pink items have been purchased within the last 12 months. The Chanel bag is actually called gold per the tag, but it’s a combination of gold and pink metallic, so I included it here. I’ll probably also include it during metallic week.
> 
> View attachment 5342109
> 
> 
> Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte By The Pool Card Holder and Cosmetic Pouch, Fendi pouch (I think this is from the Crayons line?) and Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet. I posted a photo of the bag somewhere earlier in this thread, but I still haven’t used it. I’ve been waiting for spring, which is right around the corner!





whateve said:


> View attachment 5345530
> 
> 
> Coach from 2013. This bag is indestructible!



Love the Jaws charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Not sure how to carry this little micro.
> View attachment 5345685
> 
> 
> So I just tied it to my bag with a Twilly, put lipstick and my keys in it and stuffed it in the back pocket.  Hmmm…
> View attachment 5345688
> View attachment 5345690


Carry it crossbody with your larger bag,
basically wearing 2 bags together.


----------



## Katinahat

B4GBuff said:


> Today is LV Vavin PM in Vison and LV necklace and bracelet matching set.
> 
> View attachment 5345811


Oh, wow, I’ve come over all funny!


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> Not sure how to carry this little micro.
> View attachment 5345685
> 
> 
> So I just tied it to my bag with a Twilly, put lipstick and my keys in it and stuffed it in the back pocket.  Hmmm…
> View attachment 5345688
> View attachment 5345690


Clever plan! Love the pink with the black.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5345530
> 
> 
> Coach from 2013. This bag is indestructible!


Indestructible but still wonderful!


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve come over all blue today with my mulberry Bayswater tote and navy Ted baker dress.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Carry it crossbody with your larger bag,
> basically wearing 2 bags together.


Really?  
Hmmm…OK I’ll give it a try .


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> Clever plan! Love the pink with the black.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 together.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346270
> View attachment 5346271


How simply charming!

People keep showing me beautiful bags this evening! I love the mixed metals tearose turnlocks on these! Beautiful against the colours and the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> How simply charming!
> 
> People keep showing me beautiful bags this evening! I love the mixed metals tearose turnlocks on these! Beautiful against the colours and the strap.


Thank you Katinahat!


----------



## themeanreds

Been carrying my peekaboo since last week, but added a twilly to her this week.


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely Coach bag today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346270
> View attachment 5346271


Looks great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This lovely Coach bag today, so there's be something pretty on my desk to make Monday less annoying.
> View attachment 5346343


That's the power of beauty!


----------



## afroken

Quiet lunch out today during the work break


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I’ve come over all blue today with my mulberry Bayswater tote and navy Ted baker dress.
> View attachment 5346206


I love your blues. Your dress is so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Quiet lunch out today during the work break
> 
> View attachment 5346463


That must have been  nice! Especially with a cute bag like this Mayfair!


----------



## Jereni

B4GBuff said:


> Today is LV Vavin PM in Vison and LV necklace and bracelet matching set.
> 
> View attachment 5345811



Wow this color is stunning!


----------



## Molly0

Feeling basic today


----------



## coffee2go

Sent message to a wrong thread


----------



## Beauty2c

New to me red bag- LV Pont-Neuf. I added a red rose - inspired by Sunshine Mama.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Beauty2c said:


> View attachment 5346979
> 
> New to me red bag- LV Pont-Neuf. I added a red rose - inspired by Sunshine Mama.


Oh this is very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag today.


----------



## afroken

Coach Beat Saddle in red sand for dinner out. It’s such a saturated terracotta colour


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HarlemBagLady said:


> LV Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344570



I know I'm supposed to be looking at the bag, but I would be fascinated to see more angles of what looks like a ring you're wearing.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> View attachment 5347192



Such a fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC today.


----------



## Riezky

MZ Wallace Crosby bucket


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun and cheerful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Beauty2c said:


> View attachment 5346979
> 
> New to me red bag- LV Pont-Neuf. I added a red rose - inspired by Sunshine Mama.


I was just going to say you must have learned your photo taking technique from Sunshine Mama! It's a beautiful bag and beautiful picture!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Coach Beat Saddle in red sand for dinner out. It’s such a saturated terracotta colour
> 
> View attachment 5347290


I love a good saddle bag, and this one looks so well-made.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Claudia Herzog said:


> I know I'm supposed to be looking at the bag, but I would be fascinated to see more angles of what looks like a ring you're wearing.



Thanks but it’s nothing fancy.  I don’t remember where I got it but it’s cheap costume jewelry.


----------



## B4GBuff

Jereni said:


> Wow this color is stunning!



Thanks! The color actually is a bit lighter in person. It kinda went a bit darker in the photo. It's a pinky beige color.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Beauty2c said:


> View attachment 5346979
> 
> New to me red bag- LV Pont-Neuf. I added a red rose - inspired by Sunshine Mama.






Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> View attachment 5347192


  I was prepared when I saw these two red beauties in the Red Handbag thread, but now I was caught off guard!  
Beauty2c, I love how you staged your bag with the red rose. Sunshine Mama inspires us to be creative, doesn't she?


----------



## tealocean

Molly0 said:


> Not sure how to carry this little micro.
> View attachment 5345685
> 
> 
> So I just tied it to my bag with a Twilly, put lipstick and my keys in it and stuffed it in the back pocket.  Hmmm…
> View attachment 5345688
> View attachment 5345690


This is really cute, and love that bright pink! I like your idea, and I the idea to wear it crossbody. CoachAddict posted a similar bag worn crossbody. It looks cute: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.913052/page-1773#post-35043729


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I was prepared when I saw these two red beauties in the Red Handbag thread, but now I was caught off guard!
> Beauty2c, I love how you staged your bag with the red rose. Sunshine Mama inspires us to be creative, doesn't she?


Hi Rue!
Thank you for always being so positive and kind to everyone here on tPF! 
I am always touched by your kindness!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Rue!
> Thank you for always being so positive and kind to everyone here on tPF!
> I am always touched by your kindness!


Hey SM!  
Thanks for your kind words, but I'm just reciprocating in kind. Everyone I interact with on the forum is very motivating and encouraging, especially you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey SM!
> Thanks for your kind words, but I'm just reciprocating in kind. Everyone I interact with on the forum is very motivating and encouraging, especially you!


Yes! We do like to enable each other!


----------



## Molly0

tealocean said:


> This is really cute, and love that bright pink! I like your idea, and I the idea to wear it crossbody. CoachAddict posted a similar bag worn crossbody. It looks cute: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.913052/page-1773#post-35043729


It does look so cute on CoachAddict!
For me tho it’s just too tiny and I still need to carry a bigger bag.


----------



## Jereni

Today with my gorgeous Celine belt bag while on a work trip. Great bag for a conference!


----------



## houseof999

Fossil with coach ducky.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HarlemBagLady said:


> Thanks but it’s nothing fancy.  I don’t remember where I got it but it’s cheap costume jewelry.
> View attachment 5347516
> View attachment 5347517



How distinctive and fun!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Fossil with coach ducky.
> View attachment 5348095


So cute! The yellow looks great against the purple. I've never found this duck. What is the purple card case?


----------



## whateve

BV today


----------



## coffee2go

Red vibes in Paris!  Thanks for PF members who voted for me bringing Celine belt bag this time on one of the threads! Cheers!


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Fossil with coach ducky.
> View attachment 5348095



The purple looks absolutely incredible in your picture — wow!!!!   Good call to get the matching card case too!   Yellow and purple were the colors of my middle school — and the Lakers too.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> So cute! The yellow looks great against the purple. I've never found this duck. What is the purple card case?



Thank you! A few poshmark sellers had been downsizing a lot of their collection. I just bought a rooster from the same seller.  I got lucky with the ducky! 
The purple card case is also fossil. Got them all at the same time.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> View attachment 5348231
> 
> 
> BV today


This color is gorgeous !


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> The purple looks absolutely incredible in your picture — wow!!!!   Good call to get the matching card case too!   Yellow and purple were the colors of my middle school — and the Lakers too.



Thank you! Those are great for school colors!  I think the recent Rogue 17 in Jacquard with the little ducks embroidery inspired me to do this.  Though I wasn't thinking about rogue at that moment I think the color combo is stuck in my head.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! A few poshmark sellers had been downsizing a lot of their collection. I just bought a rooster from the same seller.  I got lucky with the ducky!
> The purple card case is also fossil. Got them all at the same time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348247


I have the rooster. I don't know if I've ever used it. You would think it would go with everything since it has so many colors. I have the MFF ducky which is adorable too.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This color is gorgeous !


Thank you! I think it has become my favorite color.


----------



## thebattagirl

Prada hobo  love the leather on this


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Fossil with coach ducky.
> View attachment 5348095


Bag Twin!    You know I love the color! The yellow duck charm against the purple bag is perfection!  




whateve said:


> View attachment 5348231
> 
> 
> BV today



That color!


----------



## Norm.Core

fettfleck said:


> Taking my new Frrry Wednesday bag to work with me! Happy that my workday is finished!
> 
> View attachment 5344084


Thanks for posting this. You inspired me to reach out and get a custom-made bag from Frrry.


----------



## Yuki85

Again


----------



## RuedeNesle

coffee2go said:


> Red vibes in Paris!  Thanks for PF members who voted for me bringing Celine belt bag this time on one of the threads! Cheers!


You're carrying a *RED* bag! In PARIS!  



 Have a wonde*R*ful tim*E* every *D*ay!


----------



## afroken

Coach Willow today


----------



## IntheOcean

thebattagirl said:


> Prada hobo  love the leather on this
> View attachment 5348371


So pretty! Beats Saffiano every time, IMO. Cute kitty in your profile picture, by the way


----------



## Dmurphy1

PS1 tote today !!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 tote today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348848


Lovely and rare!  Do you remember what this color is called, by any chance?


----------



## *Jenn*

Michael kors
Medium selma
Electric blue


----------



## *Jenn*

Just found this thread! Here’s my last few “bag of the day” pics 









(I have a really bad habit of leaving my bags in the car )


----------



## Sunshine mama

thebattagirl said:


> Prada hobo  love the leather on this
> View attachment 5348371


That's a beautiful and a perfect pairing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink on pink, because I just couldn't wait anymore! Summer is always in my heart, plus it's almost spring.


----------



## piperdog

Today's bag is a Delvaux Madame. I found my perfect red.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 tote today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348848


 Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

piperdog said:


> Today's bag is a Delvaux Madame. I found my perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349093


 I'm spending a lot of time on my fainting couch today and I'm loving every minute!  
Congrats on finding your perfect red!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink on pink, because I just couldn't wait anymore! Summer is always in my heart, plus it's almost spring.
> View attachment 5349075


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink on pink, because I just couldn't wait anymore! Summer is always in my heart, plus it's almost spring.
> View attachment 5349075



The rose is perfect with that lovely bag!    Your pics are always fantastic!


----------



## Narnanz

Madison Hailey


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @Christofle  and @JenJBS !


----------



## fettfleck

Norm.Core said:


> Thanks for posting this. You inspired me to reach out and get a custom-made bag from Frrry.



You are welcome! What did you get?  Custom made sounds interesting!


----------



## Norm.Core

I ordered the Cube bag with a shoulder strap (normally just handheld) and made of vegetable tanned leather with “notifications”. Same leather as the tote under Classics. I’ve been wanting a Vachetta bag for a long while. Ferry was so easy to work with and I’m very excited to get it. I’m so glad that there are bag makers like him around. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Sticking to a blue week theme:


----------



## coffee2go

*Jenn* said:


> Michael kors
> Medium selma
> Electric blue
> 
> View attachment 5349031



Love Selma! Used to have it in navy blue for a few good years, but then passed it to my MIL, and the bag is still holding up great! I wish Michael Kors wouldn’t became so oversaturated as it did. I also used to have MK Jet Set Tote in electric blue, the exact same color as your Selma


----------



## *Jenn*

coffee2go said:


> Love Selma! Used to have it in navy blue for a few good years, but then passed it to my MIL, and the bag is still holding up great! I wish Michael Kors wouldn’t became so oversaturated as it did. I also used to have MK Jet Set Tote in electric blue, the exact same color as your Selma


 
i agree, they’re everywhere now. 
but they are so sturdy and the leather holds up like a dream!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Madison Hailey
> View attachment 5349205


Such a fantastic style!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mini Alexa for the workweek


----------



## thebattagirl

IntheOcean said:


> So pretty! Beats Saffiano every time, IMO. Cute kitty in your profile picture, by the way



Thank you!  ITA, love the feel and texture of it more so than the stiffness of the Saffiano.
Aww thanks  that's my buddy, Nero.


----------



## thebattagirl

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a beautiful and a perfect pairing!!



Thank you @Sunshine mama


----------



## maggiesze1

Givenchy mini pink pandora today...


----------



## IntheOcean

Moving from the PS1 into the City


----------



## Dmurphy1

IntheOcean said:


> Lovely and rare!  Do you remember what this color is called, by any chance?


Still have original tags, the color is Chianti !


----------



## Sunshine mama

An older Asprey 167 today. Love this so much! It's my HG shaped bag.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> View attachment 5348231
> 
> 
> BV today



Omg this is like the PERFECT teal!!! My dream…



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mini Alexa for the workweek
> View attachment 5349569



Super cute! The chunky accents on this bag work so well with black for some reason.


----------



## afroken

Wearing this out tonight! Nobody does smooshy black hobos like The Row


----------



## fettfleck

Norm.Core said:


> I ordered the Cube bag with a shoulder strap (normally just handheld) and made of vegetable tanned leather with “notifications”. Same leather as the tote under Classics. I’ve been wanting a Vachetta bag for a long while. Ferry was so easy to work with and I’m very excited to get it. I’m so glad that there are bag makers like him around. ❤



Oh how exciting! Please post a pic once you receive it! I bet it will look fabulous and how cool that it will be one of a kind.
Btw, that was also a point which fascinated me, while researching what to buy (unfortunately not so much info out there - I searched for carrying pics for size reference…), I came across an interview and thought it is so cool as he seems to be very passionate about the pieces he produces and that every part is thought of and has kind of its story. Also I loved that he says that he customized bags for his friends! I mean how cool is that?! When will a designer adapt anything for you?


----------



## Fancyfree

fettfleck said:


> Oh how exciting! Please post a pic once you receive it! I bet it will look fabulous and how cool that it will be one of a kind.
> Btw, that was also a point which fascinated me, while researching what to buy (unfortunately not so much info out there - I searched for carrying pics for size reference…), I came across an interview and thought it is so cool as he seems to be very passionate about the pieces he produces and that every part is thought of and has kind of its story. Also I loved that he says that he customized bags for his friends! I mean how cool is that?! When will a designer adapt anything for you?


Marco Massaccesi bags can also be highly customised,- shorter/longer straps, different choice of leather, colour blocking, choice of hardware and linings +++. But these options do not show up on the website,- one must contact Marco by email


----------



## fettfleck

Fancyfree said:


> Marco Massaccesi bags can also be highly customised,- shorter/longer straps, different choice of leather, colour blocking, choice of hardware and linings +++. But these options do not show up on the website,- one must contact Marco by email



Oh, cool. Did not know that! It is a fabulous service when you can adapt small things to improve the bag to your usability!


----------



## Norm.Core

fettfleck said:


> Oh how exciting! Please post a pic once you receive it! I bet it will look fabulous and how cool that it will be one of a kind.
> Btw, that was also a point which fascinated me, while researching what to buy (unfortunately not so much info out there - I searched for carrying pics for size reference…), I came across an interview and thought it is so cool as he seems to be very passionate about the pieces he produces and that every part is thought of and has kind of its story. Also I loved that he says that he customized bags for his friends! I mean how cool is that?! When will a designer adapt anything for you?


I’ve never commissioned a bag like this before so I’m excited to get it. His turn around is super quick. Pretty much just over 24 hours (I first inquired about changing up the leather to veg tanned leather a week ago but placed the order 2 nights ago) and he’s just posted it out via DHL from the Netherlands to Sydney. With any luck, I’ll get it Friday and might make it in time when I fly out Saturday for our vacation. I’ll post pics if I get it before I go...

How are you liking the Wednesday? The pebbled leather looks soft and plush. It reminds me of H Clemence. I am starting to venture out of my comfort zone (vintage Bal) but disenchanted about luxury bags now ($$$$). I also love the idea that I can work with the bag designer to make it “mine” that doesn’t mean megabucks or forever waiting.


----------



## fettfleck

Norm.Core said:


> I’ve never commissioned a bag like this before so I’m excited to get it. His turn around is super quick. Pretty much just over 24 hours (I first inquired about changing up the leather to veg tanned leather a week ago but placed the order 2 nights ago) and he’s just posted it out via DHL from the Netherlands to Sydney. With any luck, I’ll get it Friday and might make it in time when I fly out Saturday for our vacation. I’ll post pics if I get it before I go...
> 
> How are you liking the Wednesday? The pebbled leather looks soft and plush. It reminds me of H Clemence. I am starting to venture out of my comfort zone (vintage Bal) but disenchanted about luxury bags now ($$$$). I also love the idea that I can work with the bag designer to make it “mine” that doesn’t mean megabucks or forever waiting.



Oh, wow. That IS quick… Fingers crossed you receive it before your vacation!
By the way, I love looking at the vintage bals in the bals forum. That bag just looks better and better with age!

I surprisingly really love the Wednesday. Initially not too sure, whether it will be to plain, but actually the handle detail makes it so whimsical, that it is just right. Great business bag, serious, but still winky. With each day using, I enjoy it more. It is very light, yet feels very sturdy, even when I stuff it full (I took it to work last week most of the days). When I ordered I was not sure how I feel about it having no lining, especially how that would feel. But actually that is fine, the leather feels great and is finished as he wrote on his webpage. I really really like the leather. I also thought that it reminded me of the leather of a Hermes notesbook I had, but long sold. Not sure what the name of the leather was, as I am not a Hermes girl. But guess it is the Clemence then, which you mentioned! (*edit* I just googled it, Clemence was exact the leather my notebook was made of.) I have good hopes that it will age well!

Today I took the owl out (hunted that one down because of the color, but it is so difficult to catch correctly on photos, perhaps at daylight…). I love that despite the thick leather it is featherlight and smells divine.


----------



## Norm.Core

That Owl is on my list! Love the shape and vibe of it. You’re like the Frrry ambassador here on tPF!


----------



## fettfleck

Norm.Core said:


> That Owl is on my list! Love the shape and vibe of it. You’re like the Frrry ambassador here on tPF!



Haha, omg that actually makes me a bit anxious , hopefully people who ordered something will love the bags as much as I do… I myself was surprised how much I adore them, which is why would love to chat with other owners about them and am blabbing so much about it here.  It seems to be a really low key brand, as I have never heard of it before and it exist since 2002…


----------



## Katinahat

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mini Alexa for the workweek
> View attachment 5349569


Lovely to see an original mini Alexa. Looking good!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> An older Asprey 167 today. Love this so much! It's my HG shaped bag.
> View attachment 5349953


It is beautiful! Love the shape, colour and contrast with the twilly!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> Marco Massaccesi bags can also be highly customised,- shorter/longer straps, different choice of leather, colour blocking, choice of hardware and linings +++. But these options do not show up on the website,- one must contact Marco by email



*fettfleck*, the Massaccesi Chat & BST on Facebook has a list of all the different customizations you can make when you work with Marco. You have a TON of options when customizing a Massaccesi.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> It is beautiful! Love the shape, colour and contrast with the twilly!


Thank you!


----------



## Riezky

Alexa


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty pink bag.
> Are the handles as long as they seem in this picture?


Sorry I just saw this, busy week. Yes they are long handles just like the picture.


----------



## coffee2go

A day at the museum with Celine belt bag


----------



## fettfleck

Claudia Herzog said:


> *fettfleck*, the Massaccesi Chat & BST on Facebook has a list of all the different customizations you can make when you work with Marco. You have a TON of options when customizing a Massaccesi.



I googled the brand yesterday and was surprised how much can be customized on their bags! You can even get leather lining. Very cool.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5350558


Sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> A day at the museum with Celine belt bag


Nice to the beautuful bag, and how lucky you're at the museum!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo pretty!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## afroken

Massaccesi Clio for grocery run


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Massaccesi Clio for grocery run
> 
> View attachment 5351155


Wow. This leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

It’s the weekend! Mini Alexa to go out to play! 


Well, for a fun shopping trip with DD2.


----------



## JenJBS

My small Fount bucket bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

afroken said:


> Wearing this out tonight! Nobody does smooshy black hobos like The Row
> 
> View attachment 5350253


Omg that is so gorgeous!!!  I have the Bindle 3 and love it.  May I ask the name of your hobo?


----------



## afroken

Dextersmom said:


> Omg that is so gorgeous!!!  I have the Bindle 3 and love it.  May I ask the name of your hobo?


Thank you! It’s the Duplex!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Givenchy mini pink pandora today...
> 
> View attachment 5349811


So cute!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Omg this is like the PERFECT teal!!! My dream…
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! The chunky accents on this bag work so well with black for some reason.


Thank you! I was very lucky to find a vintage bag in new condition in a fantastic color for a great price. It was one of my first BVs and I had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## whateve

Coach Legacy Duffle in emerald.


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch circle bag today for sightseeing in Tucson.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Tory Burch circle bag today for sightseeing in Tucson.
> 
> View attachment 5352135


Such a fun bag for a fun day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5351615
> 
> Coach Legacy Duffle in emerald.


Such a cute pairing whateve!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> It’s the weekend! Mini Alexa to go out to play!
> View attachment 5351188
> 
> Well, for a fun shopping trip with DD2.


This mini is sooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My fun bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

My fun bag today.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5352174



Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5351707


I really like the way you added the chain to this bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a fun bag for a fun day!



Thank you! Inspired by your circle bag, admittedly.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

BCBGeneration Veronica Satchel


Fun fact about this bag - I found out the style from posting a pic of it in an ID This thread years and years ago (2010ish) and couldn't find it anywhere. I'd check resale sites every once in awhile over the years but didn't really stress over it. One day in 2018, I finally found it on Posh!

It may be faux leather, but I love the studded hardware and the size, and especially that the handles have a longer drop than a typical satchel since I live somewhere wintery and need things to fit over my plus size arms and my heavy coats.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My fun bag today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352177



Your little pouches look so cute in that fun bag!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Your little pouches look so cute in that fun bag!


+1000, it’s so cute @Sunshine mama !


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Your little pouches look so cute in that fun bag!


Thank you.


----------



## Katinahat

poizenisxkandee said:


> BCBGeneration Veronica Satchel
> View attachment 5352223
> 
> Fun fact about this bag - I found out the style from posting a pic of it in an ID This thread years and years ago (2010ish) and couldn't find it anywhere. I'd check resale sites every once in awhile over the years but didn't really stress over it. One day in 2018, I finally found it on Posh!
> 
> It may be faux leather, but I love the studded hardware and the size, and especially that the handles have a longer drop than a typical satchel since live somewhere wintery and need things to fit over my plus size arms and my heavy coats.


All that, and it looks so comfortably at home over your wooden chair!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> +1000, it’s so cute @Sunshine mama !


Thank you Kat!!!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5351615
> 
> Coach Legacy Duffle in emerald.


What a Green tone! Love it.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute pairing whateve!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> What a Green tone! Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

I changed out the strap and tassels on my Coach duffle today.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5352261
> 
> I changed out the strap and tassels on my Coach duffle today.



I love this emerald/cobalt combo .  Too bad I didn’t swap out the strap/tassels on mine when I had a lot of them before — now I only have a few left.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I love this emerald/cobalt combo .  Too bad I didn’t swap out the strap/tassels on mine when I had a lot of them before — now I only have a few left.


I bought a black strap kit and have never used it. I got the cobalt kit when I bought the fuchsia on ebay, so when I sold the fuchsia, I kept the kit. I like blue and green together. I have tourmaline tassels too but not the strap. I've used those on a black bag before. At one time I had the idea of having a black duffle with different colored tassels and a third color strap and maybe a fourth color hangtag but I never did it.


----------



## Molly0

[QUOTE
I really like the way you added the chain to this bag.
[/QUOTE]

Thank you!  That LV chain seems to wind up on pretty well any bag that has gold coloured hardware.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Non designer today


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5348231
> 
> 
> BV today


This color!


----------



## Molly0

HarlemBagLady said:


> Non designer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352597
> View attachment 5352598


So darn cute !


----------



## whateve

HarlemBagLady said:


> Non designer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352597
> View attachment 5352598


I love these colors together!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> This color!


Thank you! I think I've decided it's my favorite color.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Polene numero uno


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Non designer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352597
> View attachment 5352598


Oooooo!
Pink and red!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm loving this oldie RL shoulder bag that I turned into a crossbody. The shoulder chain is now a blingy touch that I can use as a handle if needed.


----------



## Molly0

Hanna Wilson said:


> Polene numero uno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352755
> View attachment 5352756


Stunning shoes!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving this oldie RL shoulder bag that I turned into a crossbody. The shoulder chain is now a blingy touch that I can use as a handle if needed.
> View attachment 5352825
> View attachment 5352826


Love.


----------



## Shelby33

RM Marine MAB 2007


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM Marine MAB 2007
> View attachment 5352860


Awww so cute!
Lovely bag too.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooooo!
> Pink and red!


Yes my 2 favorite colors


----------



## Sunshine mama

HarlemBagLady said:


> Yes my 2 favorite colors


It's one of my favorite color combos


----------



## jbags07

Took my Karl bag out for a ride today.


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted for $5 this Radley of London tote is my bag of the day


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> RM Marine MAB 2007
> View attachment 5352860


Lovely picture! Gorgeous blue and beautiful contented cat.


----------



## whateve

this bag has remained one of my favorites since I bought it in 2012. Michael Kors Uptown Astor in the softest suede. It is everything a hobo should be.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted for $5 this Radley of London tote is my bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353275


The little dog is adorable. Love the contrast of the darker blue peeking out.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The little dog is adorable. Love the contrast of the darker blue peeking out.


Thank you...but am going Gaga over your MK...thats a fabulous colour!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Took my Karl bag out for a ride today.
> View attachment 5353229


What is Karl wearing? It looks like a skirt.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...but am going Gaga over your MK...thats a fabulous colour!


Thank you! I'm gaga over it myself!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted for $5 this Radley of London tote is my bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353275



I'm not generally a fan of two-tone, but it looks fantastic on this bag! Lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa (my favorite purple).


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Took my Karl bag out for a ride today.
> View attachment 5353229



This is really cute


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> What is Karl wearing? It looks like a skirt.


A kimono


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> What is Karl wearing? It looks like a skirt.



as @Christofle said below, its a kimono, part of a line he created shortly before his passing….he liked to have a bit of fun i think with his own label, since Chsnel and Fendi are much more serious endeavors lol. 


Iamminda said:


> This is really cute



thank you  when he passed 3 years sgo, i bought this, and a couple of pouches and bag charms….his own line is not luxe like what he did at Chanel and Fendi, but these items have the quirkyness that reflects who he was, and i love that.  The quality of his primary line is pretty good too.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5353343
> 
> this bag has remained one of my favorites since I bought it in 2012. Michael Kors Uptown Astor in the softest suede. It is everything a hobo should be.


You are bringing out all these gorgeous greens!  Another beauty


----------



## BagLadyT

All of my Coach wocs have made me realize I like wocs! Wish I’d known that BEFORE I sold off my Chanel one!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> as @Christofle said below, its a kimono, part of a line he created shortly before his passing….he liked to have a bit of fun i think with his own label, since Chsnel and Fendi are much more serious endeavors lol.
> 
> 
> thank you  when he passed 3 years sgo, i bought this, and a couple of pouches and bag charms….his own line is not luxe like what he did at Chanel and Fendi, but these items have the quirkyness that reflects who he was, and i love that.  The quality of his primary line is pretty good too.



I can’t believe it’s been 3 years already since he passed — I remember it pretty clearly.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> You are bringing out all these gorgeous greens!  Another beauty


Thanks!


----------



## maggiesze1

Givenchy mini antigona in Lilac


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted for $5 this Radley of London tote is my bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353275


Such a pretty blue!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I can’t believe it’s been 3 years already since he passed — I remember it pretty clearly.


Me too. I shed a tear for him.


----------



## coffee2go

Lunch time with Lanvin hobo bag


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> Givenchy mini antigona in Lilac
> 
> View attachment 5353470



This is the most wonderful girly combo!!! Love it.


----------



## maggiesze1

Jereni said:


> This is the most wonderful girly combo!!! Love it.


Thank you!  Those colors are


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> Lovely picture! Gorgeous blue and beautiful contented cat.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww so cute!
> Lovely bag too.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Added a piece of bling to this black bag today.  I think it adds some excitement, which I desperately need today.


----------



## afroken

Balenciaga mini today


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Hanna Wilson

Molly0 said:


> Stunning shoes!


Thank you @Molly0, model Bombe by Azzedine Alaia


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5353727


Oh my! Love love this pink bagggggg!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my! Love love this pink bagggggg!!


I am so tired of this dreary weather, I needed a pink fix!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> I am so tired of this dreary weather, I needed a pink fix!


Yeah. I know what you mean.
That's why I'm always in the mood for pink.  It always lifts my mood.


----------



## Molly0

A couple of stars fell and splashed on to my little Prada.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> A couple of stars fell and splashed on to my little Prada.
> View attachment 5353763
> View attachment 5353764


Did the bag come this way?
It's so different and cute!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Did the bag come this way?
> It's so different and cute!


No it had a little boo-boo (created by me trying to steam it with an iron )
…so it’s a “cover up job”.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> No it had a little boo-boo (created by me trying to steam it with an iron )
> …so it’s a “cover up job”.


The bag looks so much better with the stars, IMO


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> The bag looks so much better with the stars, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Balenciaga mini today
> 
> View attachment 5353720



That leather looks incredible!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5354208


Love this!!!!! What is the interior like?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Love this!!!!! What is the interior like?



Thank you!   Black cloth - maybe nylon? One slip pocket for credit cards/ID.


----------



## BagLadyT

whateve said:


> View attachment 5353343
> 
> this bag has remained one of my favorites since I bought it in 2012. Michael Kors Uptown Astor in the softest suede. It is everything a hobo should be.


Such a gorgeous and rich green!


----------



## Iamminda

This is really pretty — the perfect pillowy purse .  Love the chain as well.



JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5354208


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This is really pretty — the perfect pillowy purse .  Love the chain as well.



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5354208


The chain is great!  Is it two tone?


----------



## Iamminda

We just got our $3.14 pizzas  in celebration of National Pi Day


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> The chain is great!  Is it two tone?



Thank you!    No. It's gold tone. The lighting was a bit off.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> We just got our $3.14 pizzas  in celebration of National Pi Day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354362


I love photos when there's delicious food next to a beautiful bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using this bag again today, but I didn't have anything delish ATM like @Iamminda , so here's an older photo.


----------



## Jereni

Back from travels and moved back into this Polene cutie today.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> Added a piece of bling to this black bag today.  I think it adds some excitement, which I desperately need today.
> View attachment 5353710


The chain looks gorgeous on this bag !!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this bag again today, but I didn't have anything delish ATM like @Iamminda , so here's an older photo.
> View attachment 5354538



This drink is absolutely delicious looking — just like your MyLockme . I wish they would bring back the RB lockme II now that I am so into pink. Is that the pretty RP Trunk bandeau on your Lockme? It would look great on my RB PM .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> We just got our $3.14 pizzas  in celebration of National Pi Day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354362


I missed National Pi Day!  
I love your bag and the hearts on it!


----------



## jbags07

Carrying my Hip bag today


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This drink is absolutely delicious looking — just like your MyLockme . I wish they would bring back the RB lockme II now that I am so into pink. Is that the pretty RP Trunk bandeau on your Lockme? It would look great on my RB PM .



I was also looking at the drink and thinking it looked delicious!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> The chain looks gorgeous on this bag !!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This drink is absolutely delicious looking — just like your MyLockme . I wish they would bring back the RB lockme II now that I am so into pink. Is that the pretty RP Trunk bandeau on your Lockme? It would look great on my RB PM .


Thank you!
And you are correct re the bandeau.
I have also been looking for some type of pink lockme.
Since I can't find the perfect(my imaginary color) pink, I am currently painting a perfect pink bag.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I missed National Pi Day!
> I love your bag and the hearts on it!



Thanks RN .  The pizza tasted extra good last night maybe because of the phenomenal price 



Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> And you are correct re the bandeau.
> I have also been looking for some type of pink lockme.
> Since I can't find the perfect(my imaginary color) pink, I am currently painting a perfect pink bag.



I can’t wait to see your new perfect pink bag


----------



## Narnanz

Bit of sunshine on a dreary day.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in avocado.


----------



## Mimmy

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5355211


Perfect for St. Patrick’s Day!


----------



## whateve

Coach turnlock pouch


----------



## Mimmy

whateve said:


> View attachment 5355216
> 
> Coach turnlock pouch


Wow! Another beautiful green bag!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

whateve said:


> View attachment 5355216
> 
> Coach turnlock pouch


I need to use mine more.  I have it in pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Mimmy said:


> Perfect for St. Patrick’s Day!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Mimmy said:


> Wow! Another beautiful green bag!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

HarlemBagLady said:


> I need to use mine more.  I have it in pink. N


I struggle to use it because it is so small. I have to get everything in there just right to fit my sunglasses on top.


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa today.


----------



## Molly0

This M by MJ tote that wants to be a clutch.


----------



## afroken

Tory Burch Thea today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fossil bag and J Crew strap. I painted the red leather parts of the strap.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> This M by MJ tote that wants to be a clutch.
> View attachment 5355575



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2nd bag of the day. Changed to this purse.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> 2nd bag of the day. Changed to this purse.
> View attachment 5355815



Amazing work by Dr Sunshine again .


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


It’s your colour!  Always think of you when I carry it.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> It’s your colour!  Always think of you when I carry it.



Awww! Very sweet of you!


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in jungle green. Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## whateve

Another green bag! Kate Spade small marti bucket.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I attached a crossbody strap to the pouch that come inside of the MCM Liz Shopper.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest Stella falabella today!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty — I am a bit envious that you ladies have so many gorgeous green bags.  I only have one.



JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in jungle green. Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 5355975






whateve said:


> Another green bag! Kate Spade small marti bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356001


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest Stella falabella today!
> 
> View attachment 5356072


The mouse is adorable! who makes it?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I am a bit envious that you ladies have so many gorgeous green bags.  I only have one.


Thanks! The one you have is awesome!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> The mouse is adorable! who makes it?


Thank you!   I got it from Swarovski's website.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I am a bit envious that you ladies have so many gorgeous green bags.  I only have one.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in jungle green. Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 5355975


Perfect for SP day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest Stella falabella today!
> 
> View attachment 5356072


Love the little happy mouse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Another green bag! Kate Spade small marti bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356001


This is a really pretty green and pretty shaped bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

As far as I'm  concerned,  along with Daylight savings time came spring.
My painted dressed up bag today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5355211


How many mini Inas do you have? I can think of this and the purple one. Both are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Back from travels and moved back into this Polene cutie today.
> 
> View attachment 5354647


This bag seems to be pretty small right next to the SB cup. At first I thought it was a bigger bag.
I really like how cute it is!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5355973


I love how this green is slightly on the Tiffany blue side, but deeper.


----------



## Dmurphy1

PS1 tote today, happy Friday !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 tote today, happy Friday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356399


I really like the added fringe charm with the bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the added fringe charm with the bag!


Thank you another Etsy gem lol !!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I





Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 tote today, happy Friday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356399


  It's a happy Friday now, seeing this beauty!
Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really pretty green and pretty shaped bag.


Thank you! It's a useful shape too.


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> Elliott Lucca woven hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345228


looks like BV


----------



## Narnanz

sdkitty said:


> looks like BV


I think thats why I got it as it was the closest I would get to a BV but without the cost. Its huge , which is good as I like big bags and I cannot lie.


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> I think thats why I got it as it was the closest I would get to a BV but without the cost. Its huge , which is good as I like big bags and I cannot lie.


not that there's anything wrong with the bag as is, but if you removed that little logo tag, it would really look like a BV


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Another green bag! Kate Spade small marti bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356001


What a beauty!  Love her graceful curves.


----------



## Molly0

Very vintage today


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> What a beauty!  Love her graceful curves.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Very vintage today
> 
> View attachment 5356561


I love this!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I love this!


Thanks!  
One of those old Italian-made ladies.  One of the interesting things about her is that the leather reminds me of Chanel’s “Caviar” .  In all my years of stalking vintage bags it the first time I’ve seen that.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!
> One of those old Italian-made ladies.  One of the interesting things about her is that the leather reminds me of Chanel’s “Caviar” .  In all my years of stalking vintage bags it the first time I’ve seen that.


There are some vintage Coach bags made in Italy that have caviar like leather. I used to have this one:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Very vintage today
> 
> View attachment 5356561


Love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Perfect for SP day!


Thank you!   




Sunshine mama said:


> As far as I'm  concerned,  along with Daylight savings time came spring.
> My painted dressed up bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5356359


Extra cute with the twilly and bag charm! 



Sunshine mama said:


> How many mini Inas do you have? I can think of this and the purple one. Both are sooo cute!!!


2. Green and purple. Great memory! Regular size I have black and apricot. Apricot was hibernating for the winter; but it's getting warmer, so time to get out my spring/summer color bags!


----------



## Iamminda

Dmurphy1 said:


> PS1 tote today, happy Friday !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356399



This is a really gorgeous bag D


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how this green is slightly on the Tiffany blue side, but deeper.



Thanks SSSM .  I love your new pink bag especially with the BTP accessories (still mad at myself for not buying the charm when _everything _was available online for a hot minute)


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> There are some vintage Coach bags made in Italy that have caviar like leather. I used to have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356643


Gorgeous!  Is that a matching lipstick case I see?


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!


It has that trapezoid shape that you like, SS.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> This is a really gorgeous bag D


Thanks Minda, it's a very easy bag to carry !!


----------



## c.michelle

A little late St.Patrick's day post with my favorite bit of green, done by Zavala Bespoke! Love this Louis Vuitton bag, it's such a great go-to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> It has that trapezoid shape that you like, SS.


I know! And the top handle! It's so my bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda  thank you.
We could have been charm twins!
I took the bandeau and the charm off later in the day and added a short gold chain just like @Molly0  would have done.  I liked the clean bling more and it helped as a longer hand held chain.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag seems to be pretty small right next to the SB cup. At first I thought it was a bigger bag.
> I really like how cute it is!



Thanks! Yeah they have a bigger version, this mini version is newer. I adore it.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Winnie this morning for coffee run.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Coach Winnie this morning for coffee run.
> 
> View attachment 5356861


This is the smallest one right? It's so cute.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> This is the smallest one right? It's so cute.



It’s my understanding that this is the smallest vintage Willis, and today they have the Willis 18s which are more or less the same size on the outside, but more restrictive side design so they hold less.

I own and like both but this one is certainly more practical.


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.


----------



## Molly0

Purple ladies?  Did you see this?

It kinda reminds me of all the beautiful Fossil's I see here.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.
> View attachment 5357006


What a great way to celebrate your Birthday!


----------



## Riezky

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.
> View attachment 5357006


Happy birthday!! This is gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.
> View attachment 5357006


Nice!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Purple ladies?  Did you see this?
> It kinda reminds me of all the beautiful Fossil's I see here.
> View attachment 5357058


So pretty! But that price tag... 




Molly0 said:


> What a great way to celebrate your Birthday!


Thank you! 




Riezky said:


> Happy birthday!! This is gorgeous


Thank you! 




Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Gorgeous!  Is that a matching lipstick case I see?


Thanks! Yes, it is.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Purple ladies?  Did you see this?
> 
> It kinda reminds me of all the beautiful Fossil's I see here.
> View attachment 5357058


It makes me feel smart for getting the look at a bargain price! The Chanel designers must have been checking the Fossil website!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.
> View attachment 5357006



So pretty — another beautiful addition to your amazing purple collection .  Happy Birthday Jen


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> Purple ladies?  Did you see this?
> 
> It kinda reminds me of all the beautiful Fossil's I see here.
> View attachment 5357058


Prefer the Fossil...the Chanel bag looks like a bootleg swimming bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — another beautiful addition to your amazing purple collection .  Happy Birthday Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## afroken

Wore Coach Cassie out to dinner


----------



## B4GBuff

Today's Bag... 2016 mixed leather chevron Boy. Have not used this bag in awhile and forgot how much I love it!


----------



## Iamminda

afroken said:


> Wore Coach Cassie out to dinner
> 
> View attachment 5357172



I really like that strap with the Cassie


----------



## afroken

Iamminda said:


> I really like that strap with the Cassie


Thank you Minda! I miss the old straps Coach used to sell.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Kate Spade Romy


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola, my birthday present to myself.
> View attachment 5357006


A beautiful gift to yourself!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful gift to yourself!  Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs Blake


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> marc jacobs Blake
> View attachment 5357461


I used to have one similar to this, it was gorgeous  Such supmtuous leather and suede interior. But boy, was it heavy!


----------



## Jereni

The super practical and cheerfully colored Coach Marlie for coffee walk this morning.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Prefer the Fossil...the Chanel bag looks like a bootleg swimming bag.


I prefer the fossil too.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this pretty pink girl for an outdoor lunch (before the rain)


----------



## tvxqgirl

My Michael Kors mini backpack has gotten a lotta love since it was first gifted to me！ Love backpacks for the hands-free experience.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Purple ladies?  Did you see this?
> 
> It kinda reminds me of all the beautiful Fossil's I see here.
> View attachment 5357058


This is a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Molly0

Renovated Coach from 2010. Hardware & strap removed and chain added.  This baby is big & heavy!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Estrela NM today


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> I used to have one similar to this, it was gorgeous  Such supmtuous leather and suede interior. But boy, was it heavy!


yes, it is pretty heavy


----------



## Jereni

Chanel coco handle for dinner & cocktails.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty pink girl for an outdoor lunch (before the rain)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357959



Such a pretty pink bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Jen .  I love love love your bag today — such a beautiful picture 



JenJBS said:


> Such a pretty pink bag!






JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs The Soiree for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5358556


----------



## Narnanz

Giving under appreciated Oroton some love today.


----------



## afroken

A piece of sunshine


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love love love your bag today — such a beautiful picture



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Been waiting for the first day of spring to take this one out


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Been waiting for the first day of spring to take this one out
> 
> View attachment 5358809


Beautiful!   
Love the “starry” twilly too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie


----------



## mrs moulds

Carrying my old school Prada that I purchased at the Prada boutique I the 1990’s


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Used this pretty pink girl for an outdoor lunch (before the rain)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357959


I love your charm! Who makes it?


----------



## afroken

Fendi Anna Selleria


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Been waiting for the first day of spring to take this one out
> 
> View attachment 5358809



Such a fun and cheerful bag to welcome spring!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Halzan today, and for this week. Anyone else a weekly rotator? I'm too lazy to switch bags every day but see many others do


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .   WE — my DD bought me the charm from Amazon several years ago (after getting paid from her first tutoring job ). It came with a heart charm too.  I did a search just now and found it.  Search “Mtlee flower charm”




Molly0 said:


> Beautiful!
> Love the “starry” twilly too!






JenJBS said:


> Such a fun and cheerful bag to welcome spring!






whateve said:


> I love your charm! Who makes it?


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Halzan today, and for this week. Anyone else a weekly rotator? I'm too lazy to switch bags every day but see many others do
> 
> View attachment 5359354



Beautiful H.H. . I see you are getting ready for some summer pool fun .  In the last couple of years, I try to switch bags twice a week to break up the pandemic monotony and to give all my bags some love . Before that, I probably switched once a week.  Last week was a little different with S Pat’s Day and the first day of spring happening so close together .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful H.H. . I see you are getting ready for some summer pool fun . In the last couple of years, I try to switch bags twice a week to break up the pandemic monotony and to give all my bags some love . Before that, I probably switched once a week. Last week was a little different with S Pat’s Day and the first day of spring happening so close together .


These days I'm switching every 2 days unless it is a new bag, then I'll carry it a few more days before switching out. It's the only way to spread the love.


----------



## Narnanz

Needed a shoulder carry for today...so thrifted for $9 TOds D Restyler Bag it is. Still can't decide which scarf is going to be sacrificed to cover the worn handles.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie today. I don't have to worry about bad weather with this one.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful H.H. . I see you are getting ready for some summer pool fun . In the last couple of years, I try to switch bags twice a week to break up the pandemic monotony and to give all my bags some love . Before that, I probably switched once a week. Last week was a little different with S Pat’s Day and the first day of spring happening so close together .


No pool fun...  Pool noodles are an inexpensive way to keep your boots standing upright if they tend to flop down - cut the noodle into pieces and stick it inside boots!


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Mimmy

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5359558


Love this!  Is this a Stand Studio tote? Definitely your color JenJBS!


----------



## JenJBS

Mimmy said:


> Love this!  Is this a Stand Studio tote? Definitely your color JenJBS!



Thank you!   Yes, it is a Stand Studio! It doesn't seem like a well known brand, so I'm impressed you recognize it!


----------



## maggiesze1

My Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory!! The color is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Mimmy

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Yes, it is a Stand Studio! It doesn't seem like a well known brand, so I'm impressed you recognize it!


I have been looking at bags from this brand. I haven’t gotten to see one irl but the leather seems like it is really nice.


----------



## JenJBS

Mimmy said:


> I have been looking at bags from this brand. I haven’t gotten to see one irl but the leather seems like it is really nice.



I'm happy with mine so far.


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> My Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory!! The color is sooo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5359606


Delightful!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie today. I don't have to worry about bad weather with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359476


Ahh!  The pearls!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## B4GBuff

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5359558



OMG I so want to use your bag as a pillow!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Halzan today, and for this week. Anyone else a weekly rotator? I'm too lazy to switch bags every day but see many others do
> 
> View attachment 5359354


I used to rotate bags twice a week. (Work/Weekend)  Now that I'm retired and walking or taking buses everywhere I go, I'm always on the search for a crossbody bag that's big enough to carry everything I need but small enough not to weigh me down. I've been tying downsize my contents for the last few years. I've been carrying my MK small Riley since January 13th and it's been working very well!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Needed a shoulder carry for today...so thrifted for $9 TOds D Restyler Bag it is. Still can't decide which scarf is going to be sacrificed to cover the worn handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359438


Tod's for $9!!!  I remember seeing Tod's for the first time at Le Bon Marche in Paris in 2005. I'm spending my next vacation thrift shopping with you!


----------



## JenJBS

B4GBuff said:


> OMG I so want to use your bag as a pillow!



Thank you!     Same! I do love the puffy/smoothy bags!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM 07
> View attachment 5359944


Oh my goodness! 
A rock climbing bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> My Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory!! The color is sooo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5359606


I agree! I love this color!!!
I also love the combination of the pink, red, and the strawberries!!!!!
Can you share where you got the scarf?  I NEED!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My oldie but goodie. I sometimes fall out of love with this bag, but just when I think about selling it, I fall back in love!!!
Does that happen to you guys too?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No pool fun...  Pool noodles are an inexpensive way to keep your boots standing upright if they tend to flop down - cut the noodle into pieces and stick it inside boots!
> View attachment 5359553


That's a wonderful idea!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5359728


I want your strawberry!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5359558


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> I agree! I love this color!!!
> I also love the combination of the pink, red, and the strawberries!!!!!
> Can you share where you got the scarf?  I NEED!!!


Thank you!   Isn't the scarf so cute? I got it from Shein.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you!   Isn't the scarf so cute? I got it from Shein.com


It's super cute! Thank you for the info. 
I just looked it up and found it. I've never ordered from them,  does it take a long time for delivery?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My oldie but goodie. I sometimes fall out of love with this bag, but just when I think about selling it, I fall back in love!!!
> Does that happen to you guys too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360057
> View attachment 5360063


  
Every time I sell a red bag I end up replacing it. (Usually for more than I made on the sale.  ) So I stopped selling my red bags. Hmm...do I have any other colors?  


P.S. My DD and my GDD order from Shein all the time. It doesn't take long to get your stuff, but I'm sure @maggiesze1 can give you an accurate time frame.  (A reminder: My DD bought the Happy Day key chain I carry on my bags from Shein if you're thinking of ordering from them.)


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Every time I sell a red bag I end up replacing it. (Usually for more than I made on the sale.  ) So I stopped selling my red bags. Hmm...do I have any other colors?
> 
> 
> P.S. My DD and my GDD order from Shein all the time. It doesn't take long to get your stuff, but I'm sure @maggiesze1 can give you an accurate time frame.  (A reminder: My DD bought the Happy Day key chain I carry on my bags from Shein if you're thinking of ordering from them.)


Thank you!
I will look for it.


----------



## Christofle

An old regal one.

First luxe bag I ever bought with my own money back in 2011.


----------



## Iamminda

Christofle said:


> An old regal one.
> 
> First luxe bag I ever bought with my own money back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5360155



So gorgeous .  This is probably the first time I have seen a picture of an Antheia bag here.  I love the look of this line and wish LV didnt discontinue it before I became interested in designer bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My oldie but goodie. I sometimes fall out of love with this bag, but just when I think about selling it, I fall back in love!!!
> Does that happen to you guys too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360057
> View attachment 5360063



You take the prettiest pictures .  I am really learning to like mixing red, yellow and pink thanks to you


----------



## Christofle

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous .  This is probably the first time I have seen a picture of an Antheia bag here.  I love the look of this line and wish LV didnt discontinue it before I became interested in designer bags.


I know what you mean. I was always hoping for a matching wallet but the collection didn’t stick around long enough for them to add new items.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!!!



Thank you! 




Christofle said:


> An old regal one.
> 
> First luxe bag I ever bought with my own money back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5360155



What a great bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> You take the prettiest pictures .  I am really learning to like mixing red, yellow and pink thanks to you


0l
Thank you!
I'm glad you're liking the colors together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> An old regal one.
> 
> First luxe bag I ever bought with my own money back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5360155


This is a really cool bag! I knew it was an LV bag as soon as I saw the way the handle was finished.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> This is a really cool bag! I knew it was an LV bag as soon as I saw the way the handle was finished.


If you remove the handle it looks like a throw pillow especially on the armchair.


----------



## Katinahat

maggiesze1 said:


> My Marc Jacobs mini tote in Morning Glory!! The color is sooo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 5359606


Love the colour and it’s strawberry bag scarf!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> My oldie but goodie. I sometimes fall out of love with this bag, but just when I think about selling it, I fall back in love!!!
> Does that happen to you guys too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360057
> View attachment 5360063


Oooo, another bag with a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Katinahat

Christofle said:


> An old regal one.
> 
> First luxe bag I ever bought with my own money back in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5360155


Lovely leather on this bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Feeling a bit catty!


----------



## houseof999

This bright swagger.


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> This bright swagger.
> View attachment 5360437


I am all a stagger by your swagger! 
That incredible pink makes me blink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I am all a stagger by your swagger!
> That incredible pink makes me blink!


Love it that you're a poet but I didn't know it!


----------



## whateve

Coach Chelsea crossbody.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in coral.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> This bright swagger.
> View attachment 5360437





whateve said:


> View attachment 5360476
> 
> Coach Chelsea crossbody.





JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in coral.
> 
> View attachment 5360506



Love these beautiful colors ladies .  House — I don’t remember seeing that swagger color before, love it.


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Love these beautiful colors ladies .  House — I don’t remember seeing that swagger color before, love it.


Thank you IM!  I have no idea what the official color name is.  Google leads to Dahlia with silver hardware which this one isn't.   I am still trying to find out what the official color name is. Looking for a nwt so I can find out the name.

ETA: found one on tradesy that looks the same and described as Cerise.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love these beautiful colors ladies .  House — I don’t remember seeing that swagger color before, love it.



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

J A C K P O T !!!!! 
The store decided to decorate for my bag's photo shoot!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Marc Jacobs resort 2006 Sweet Punk Pouchette


----------



## IntheOcean

Carried my (one and only) Balenciaga City yesterday to the dentist. Oh, what a day it was!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> J A C K P O T !!!!!
> The store decided to decorate for my bag's photo shoot!!!
> View attachment 5360875


OMG!    
Where is that strawberry Twilly?


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Coach sequin wristlet. 



Can't go see Sir Elton John without a little sparkle! And the venue has a "no bag" policy so the wristlet is the perfect size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5361681


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

poizenisxkandee said:


> Coach sequin wristlet.
> View attachment 5361745
> 
> 
> Can't go see Sir Elton John without a little sparkle! And the venue has a "no bag" policy so the wristlet is the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 5361746


How fun!!!


----------



## whateve

At the dentist with one of my favorite Coach bags.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5361805
> 
> At the dentist with one of my favorite Coach bags.


So so pretty  and the loveliest pink!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade large Marti bucket in snow pea.


----------



## afroken

Coach Cassie 18 in colorblock this week


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Kate Spade large Marti bucket in snow pea.


Love it! I have her little sister!


----------



## whateve

Christofle said:


> So so pretty  and the loveliest pink!


Thank you! It is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5361805
> 
> At the dentist with one of my favorite Coach bags.


Amazing cuteness!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I just need this for running errands.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing cuteness!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Soooo pretty!!!


Thank you!   




Sunshine mama said:


> I just need this for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362161



So cute!


----------



## jbags07

Monday and Tuesday





Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Monday and Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 5362654
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday and Thursday
> 
> View attachment 5362655



Love both these bags!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Love both these bags!


Thank you


----------



## pandorabox

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5265845
> 
> Rough & Tumble Borough in Pine with a fun lining. Rough & Tumble bags are very well made and really fit my lifestyle.


I literally just ordered my 1st one in the baby version of this, how have you been liking yours? If I may ask when you say it fits your current lifestyle, how would you describe what that is?


----------



## whateve

Fossil again


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5362698
> 
> Fossil again



So pretty — and the cow is just perfect there .  You are making me kinda regret not getting this one


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — and the cow is just perfect there . You are making me kinda regret not getting this one


Thanks! You made the right decision. Don't second guess yourself now!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Fossil again


That cow is _adorable_!!!!


----------



## afroken

Carrying this comfy bag today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Snoopy.


----------



## afroken

Changed into my new bag for the evening and weekend ahead. She’s really soft!


----------



## muchstuff

afroken said:


> Changed into my new bag for the evening and weekend ahead. She’s really soft!
> 
> View attachment 5363413


Very nice!


----------



## thebattagirl

Taking the bull by the horns    or maybe waiting for Taurus season lol


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel in blush


----------



## LuvNLux

My Massaccesi Bouquet Midi in Wine Fiore leather.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Katinahat

The only Small Goods were dog ball and treats today:


----------



## lucie_bur

Saturday in the city


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel in blush
> 
> View attachment 5363543


This pink!!!


----------



## coffee2go

lucie_bur said:


> Saturday in the city



Wow what a lovely blue for Celine Belt! What’s name of this colorway?


----------



## lucie_bur

coffee2go said:


> Wow what a lovely blue for Celine Belt! What’s name of this colorway?


I bought her via Vestiaire Collective from Dubai year and half ago. So I am not sure about the real name of color. But when I was doing a research it should be color cobalt blue


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink!!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs Percy Q today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Percy Q today.
> View attachment 5364326



Love the lilac and blush colors together — very pretty


----------



## Islandbreeze

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5363555


Great bag! I had this back in the day in navy and actually just found a brand new one from an estate sale.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> That cow is _adorable_!!!!


Thank you! It's from Leather Prince.


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors today.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> View attachment 5364470
> 
> Michael Kors today.


I love this bag!


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> I love this bag!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love the lilac and blush colors together — very pretty



Thank you!     It seemed the perfect color combination for a warm spring day.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     It seemed the perfect color combination for a warm spring day.


do you have a wall in your house painted that pretty pink?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> do you have a wall in your house painted that pretty pink?



It's a sheet draped over the couch. Any solid color backdrop (other than white/cream) in my pics is either a sheet or blanket or other piece of cloth (long skirt, duster jacket).


----------



## Katinahat

At a party with Mulberry Lily (my first party in two years!).


----------



## t.m.mcelroy

pmburk said:


> Louis Vuitton Flower Hobo
> 
> View attachment 5341306


Beautiful! Haven’t seen her before!


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> View attachment 5364470
> 
> Michael Kors today.



What a fun bag!  What is this style called?


----------



## coffee2go

Out & about with my small Maxmara Whitney ❤️


----------



## Christofle

coffee2go said:


> Out & about with my small Maxmara Whitney ❤


Twins


----------



## coffee2go

Christofle said:


> Twins
> View attachment 5364898



Yay, cheers! Ahah, I’m thinking of bringing this one with me to NYC just to take a pic in front of Whitney Museum


----------



## Christofle

coffee2go said:


> Yay, cheers! Ahah, I’m thinking of bringing this one with me to NYC just to take a pic in front of Whitney Museum


Fantastic idea !


----------



## sdl4cats

Coach Willow.  My husband went to Las Vegas and did a little shopping.  Have to love a man who knows what I like!


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> What a fun bag!  What is this style called?


Thanks! It's the Manhattan.


----------



## jaskg144

Carrying this beautiful vintage deerskin Prada hobo that I have *borrowed* from my mum for the foreseeable future   we are constantly borrowing bags from each other lol.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Ran errands this weekend with my Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini Bombe


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5365266



This is really pretty


----------



## whateve

jasmynh1 said:


> Carrying this beautiful vintage deerskin Prada hobo that I have *borrowed* from my mum for the foreseeable future   we are constantly borrowing bags from each other lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365154





Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5365266





poizenisxkandee said:


> Ran errands this weekend with my Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini Bombe
> View attachment 5365329


I love all of these and want to raid your closets!


----------



## whateve

Look at how pretty this one photographed!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> View attachment 5365337
> 
> Look at how pretty this one photographed!


Ooo gorgeous! I was looking at a card wallet in that leather


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love all of these and want to raid your closets!





whateve said:


> View attachment 5365337
> 
> Look at how pretty this one photographed!


Same!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5365337
> 
> Look at how pretty this one photographed!



    Fabulous bag, and pic!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5365337
> 
> Look at how pretty this one photographed!



Wow, so pretty — bag and charm


----------



## lenarmc

sdl4cats said:


> Coach Willow.  My husband went to Las Vegas and did a little shopping.  Have to love a man who knows what I like!
> 
> View attachment 5365040


I own this exact bag as well. I love it for everyday, and its gorgeous in those colors. Congratulations!


----------



## jbags07

Headed out with my Denim Disco bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my favorite bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365719


  One of my favorite bags of yours too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> One of my favorite bags of yours too!


Thank you. 
I wonder why you like it!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365719



Love this cutie — such a beautiful and happy picture


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this cutie — such a beautiful and happy picture


Thank you IMMMMMM!


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5365719


Is that the effect of the sunlight or the original colours of your bag?


----------



## afroken

I’m still wearing this bag    It’s rare that I wear the same bag a few days in a row. She’s like a hug, so comfy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Is that the effect of the sunlight or the original colours of your bag?


It's the sunlight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> I’m still wearing this bag    It’s rare that I wear the same bag a few days in a row. She’s like a hug, so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5365865


Chewy caramel-y hug!


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Ooo gorgeous! I was looking at a card wallet in that leather





Narnanz said:


> Same!!





JenJBS said:


> Fabulous bag, and pic!





Iamminda said:


> Wow, so pretty — bag and charm


Thanks! This is how it looked today.


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno. Photo bomb by Kipling.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Photo bomb by Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5366114


That's adorable! This would make a great ad! Now I want a black cat!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's adorable! This would make a great ad! Now I want a black cat!



Thank you!     He's a cutie!

Love this meme I found online:


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     He's a cutie!
> 
> Love this meme I found online:
> 
> View attachment 5366252


I love black kittens.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Photo bomb by Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5366114


Love this!  Best pic ever


----------



## jbags07

Rose Extreme Pico today


----------



## agriff

maggiesze1 said:


> Givenchy mini antigona in Lilac
> 
> View attachment 5353470


Ohhhhh this is so beautiful!


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Rose Extreme Pico today
> 
> View attachment 5366660


That looks like a dream come true!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Took a quick walk this morning so I downsized to one of my Bitsy bags. All I carried inside: wallet, extra masks, hand sanitizer and tissues. I wish that was all I normally needed because it was such a nice lightweight carry. Also, if I carried this bag more often I would switch to one of my smaller red wallets when I carried it. The bag is a red-orange color so it's a little off from the red wallet.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Best pic ever



Thank you!  Kip sends happy 'Meow's to you!




jbags07 said:


> Rose Extreme Pico today
> 
> View attachment 5366660



Gorgeous!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Snoopy.
> View attachment 5363260


Sunshine, I had a dream about this bag last night!    
Apparently I’m obsessed with it.  
What is it called so I can search for it?


----------



## Narnanz

Another really bad purse spill out of my Bal in emerald.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Another really bad purse spill out of my Bal in emerald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366805


Really beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Rose Extreme Pico today
> 
> View attachment 5366660



Such a pretty color .  This may be the first time I have seen the Pico in this color here.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Took a quick walk this morning so I downsized to one of my Bitsy bags. All I carried inside: wallet, extra masks, hand sanitizer and tissues. I wish that was all I normally needed because it was such a nice lightweight carry. Also, if I carried this bag more often I would switch to one of my smaller red wallets when I carried it. The bag is a red-orange color so it's a little off from the red wallet.
> View attachment 5366731



Pretty RN .  I still think about getting this strap but can’t choose the design  — it seems each one I see is just a little  different (too much for my poor brain ).


----------



## agriff

LucyMadrid said:


> My Gucci Sylvie today
> 
> View attachment 5206627


The Sylvie is my dream bag


----------



## maggiesze1

agriff said:


> Ohhhhh this is so beautiful!


Thank you!   She is one of my favorites!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty RN .  I still think about getting this strap but can’t choose the design  — it seems each one I see is just a little  different (too much for my poor brain ).


Hi Minda!
Thanks! 
As I was walking in the deli (where I took the picture) a woman was walking out and stopped to tell me how much she loves my purse strap. I get more compliments on it than the bag attached to it.   I know what you mean about choosing a design. For the last few months I've been thinking about getting a different strap and every time I start looking I just can't decide.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Sunshine, I had a dream about this bag last night!
> Apparently I’m obsessed with it.
> What is it called so I can search for it?


Lol!
Thank you!
It's a City blocks circle bag by Coach.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5367157



I love this purple beauty Jen


----------



## Naminé

I went out for some ice cream and a ton of errands with my Kate Spade ice cream sundae crossbody.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Rose Extreme Pico today
> 
> View attachment 5366660


I love this! Those colors are so beautiful together!


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> I went out for some ice cream and a ton of errands with my Kate Spade ice cream sundae crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5367226


This is great! I saw this on the ks site.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this purple beauty Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## houseof999

I've been using Coach Cassie 19.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol!
> Thank you!
> It's a City blocks circle bag by Coach.


Thanks!  I remember you saying it has a leather lining. The ones I’m running across so far don’t.


----------



## Iamminda

Naminé said:


> I went out for some ice cream and a ton of errands with my Kate Spade ice cream sundae crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5367226



This is so cute


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I've been using Coach Cassie 19.
> View attachment 5367257



Oh gosh, the Cassie looks so good in chalk . (Too bad I never got this one in the regular size ).


----------



## agriff

RuedeNesle said:


> Took a quick walk this morning so I downsized to one of my Bitsy bags. All I carried inside: wallet, extra masks, hand sanitizer and tissues. I wish that was all I normally needed because it was such a nice lightweight carry. Also, if I carried this bag more often I would switch to one of my smaller red wallets when I carried it. The bag is a red-orange color so it's a little off from the red wallet.
> View attachment 5366731


Where do you find a strap like this? I love it!


----------



## whateve

agriff said:


> Where do you find a strap like this? I love it!


It's on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0722DYCZG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## RuedeNesle

agriff said:


> Where do you find a strap like this? I love it!


Hi Agriff! 

Thanks! Purchased from Amazon (below).  @lenarmc had it on one of her bags and it was love at first sight!
There are several sellers with the same or very similar strap, and there are so many beautiful colors and designs to choose from. Have fun shopping!



whateve said:


> It's on Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0722DYCZG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1



Hi WE!

Thanks for providing the link!   Mine was from a different seller but it's the same strap.


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy again  Sits soooo comfortably on the shoulder! To think I used to really dislike bags with shoulder straps and only wore them crossbody...


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> Another really bad purse spill out of my Bal in emerald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366805


Love the matching strap!! And the colorful SLGs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  I remember you saying it has a leather lining. The ones I’m running across so far don’t.


Oh I hope you find one!
I actually love the interior of the bag slightly more than the exterior. It may sound a little strange, but it's such a treat to open the bag and see an architecturally interesting interior. I just don't know how Coach can execute a bag like that with such a great price point! (Kinda don't want to know)


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy again  Sits soooo comfortably on the shoulder! To think I used to really dislike bags with shoulder straps and only wore them crossbody...
> 
> View attachment 5367394


This one is definitely a hugger!!
Looks divinely squishy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> I went out for some ice cream and a ton of errands with my Kate Spade ice cream sundae crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5367226


i W A N T !!!  
I think it's an excellent idea to go get ice cream wearing this bag!  Did you get tons of compliments?


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> This one is definitely a hugger!!
> Looks divinely squishy!


It is! Thanks. It was such an impulse purchase and then it became my go-to bag.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Carrying this comfy bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5363222



Gorgeous! Looks so comfy and casual-fabulous. 



JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno. Photo bomb by Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5366114



Sigh. I’m so jealous of this bag in this color. I wish I’d nabbed one when they were around.


----------



## Jereni

Monday was my multi-pochette, freshly ‘back’ in my wardrobe after some defect shenanigans.


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> i W A N T !!!
> I think it's an excellent idea to go get ice cream wearing this bag!  Did you get tons of compliments?


Thank you! No, only one compliment.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Thank you! No, only one compliment.


I think people are too shy these days.
Not me. I would have gone goo goo gaa gaa over this bag! But then most people aren't like us(purse people LOL)


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> I think people are too shy these days.
> Not me. I would have gone goo goo gaa gaa over this bag! But then most people aren't like us(purse people LOL)


Haha thanks so much Sunshine Mama.


----------



## Cocobeans12

Elliespurse said:


> Post which bag you choose for today! Continued from: What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Just purchased the Givenchy Antigona Medium in Night Blue for work and that's what I have with me today


----------



## Cocobeans12

Sunshine mama said:


> I think people are too shy these days.
> Not me. I would have gone goo goo gaa gaa over this bag! But then most people aren't like us(purse people LOL)


Hi! I dont think it's about being shy, I think people do not want to compliment if they know the bag is a luxury bag because they either cannot afford it or would not spend their money on it so they dont want to encourage the behavior by giving compliments, if that makes sense, lol. I have close friends that do not buy luxury bags and see me with a new bag and pretend they dont notice it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi selleria mini Peekaboo


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.      Smooshy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.      Smooshy!
> 
> View attachment 5368110


So huggable looking!
Makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi selleria mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367878



This is so pretty SSSM .  Do you have more than 1 pink mini?  If not, it looks different (to me) here than I remember.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty SSSM .  Do you have more than 1 pink mini?  If not, it looks different (to me) here than I remember.


Thank you!
It's the same chameleon.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi selleria mini Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367878


That color is divine! So lovely! 




Sunshine mama said:


> So huggable looking!
> Makes me want to take a nap.


Thank you!   Same! 




Jereni said:


> Sigh. I’m so jealous of this bag in this color. I wish I’d nabbed one when they were around.



Thank you!     I love the color for spring and summer. And having not worn it for fall and winter, it's almost like getting a new bag!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy again  Sits soooo comfortably on the shoulder! To think I used to really dislike bags with shoulder straps and only wore them crossbody...
> 
> View attachment 5367394


this is so lovely looking!


----------



## coffee2go

With Valextra Iside at the theater


----------



## Jereni

BV pouch yesterday


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## thebattagirl

.


----------



## thebattagirl

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy again  Sits soooo comfortably on the shoulder! To think I used to really dislike bags with shoulder straps and only wore them crossbody...
> 
> View attachment 5367394




Looks so smooshy!


----------



## missconvy

Marc Jacobs and Peanuts-good friends


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Mini Alexa. 
I still have the stickers on,  and I'll just let them fall off by themselves.


----------



## IntheOcean

thebattagirl said:


> Looks so smooshy!


It is! It's a perfect size and shape for me. I wish it had more compartments or pockets, but that's literally the only tiny complaint I have. Otherwise, I love this bag.


----------



## IntheOcean

poizenisxkandee said:


> this is so lovely looking!


Thank you!  It was love at first sight!


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Marc Jacobs and Peanuts-good friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368519


What I've been doing in my spare time:  Binge watching WIMB/Review videos for The Tote Bag.  I think, based on the many videos I've watched, the mini would work well for me. But I need to see it IRL to be sure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> What I've been doing in my spare time:  Binge watching WIMB/Review videos for The Tote Bag.  I think, based on the many videos I've watched, the mini would work well for me. But I need to see it IRL to be sure.


Well then you have to order one so that you can see it IRL!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Well then you have to order one so that you can see it IRL!


Now why didn't I think of that?   I'm not good at returning items unless they're defective. If they're in good condition I force myself to make them work. And they do for about week or so. I really don't need another closet bag. (Although this one would class up my shelf.  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Now why didn't I think of that?   I'm not good at returning items unless they're defective. If they're in good condition I force myself to make them work. And they do for about week or so. I really don't need another closet bag. (Although this one would class up my shelf.  )


If it doesn't spark joy IRL, I just return it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> If it doesn't spark joy IRL, I just return it.


That's the problem. I'm sure I'll love the bag, and if it's not working I'll tell myself maybe this just isn't the right time to carry it. I'll put it in the closet to wait for the "right" time. (Which is usually when I'm reaching on the top shelf for another bag and this one falls on my head.  )


----------



## houseof999

Linky Dinky from Coach.


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> That looks like a dream come true!


Thank u, she is. Its such a happy color!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Kip sends happy 'Meow's to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



thank you, and hugs for Kip!



Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty color .  This may be the first time I have seen the Pico in this color here.



thank you    Not a lot of Picos here, i guess they stay on the
Pico thread!



whateve said:


> I love this! Those colors are so beautiful together!



thank you very much!  I actually have a Rose Mexico Rodeo on layaway, and i am debating not getting it….what do you think of the tone on tone look with these pinks, as an alternate look, versus sticking with the orange rodeo?


----------



## jbags07

Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….


----------



## Jereni

This wonderful puddle of a bag today. Makes it feel like spring is here!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Rose Extreme Pico today
> 
> View attachment 5366660


Such a happy bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> This wonderful puddle of a bag today. Makes it feel like spring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5368960


Looks like an elegant lady!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix.
> 
> View attachment 5368993


So sleek!!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> thank you, and hugs for Kip!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you    Not a lot of Picos here, i guess they stay on the
> Pico thread!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much!  I actually have a Rose Mexico Rodeo on layaway, and i am debating not getting it….what do you think of the tone on tone look with these pinks, as an alternate look, versus sticking with the orange rodeo?


I really love the contrast! If you get the rose rodeo, will it steal wears from this one? An all pink look will be easier to coordinate with clothes but I don't think it would be as striking.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Took a quick walk this morning so I downsized to one of my Bitsy bags. All I carried inside: wallet, extra masks, hand sanitizer and tissues. I wish that was all I normally needed because it was such a nice lightweight carry. Also, if I carried this bag more often I would switch to one of my smaller red wallets when I carried it. The bag is a red-orange color so it's a little off from the red wallet.
> View attachment 5366731



Where's MY fainting couch???
Dooney Bitsy is sooo cute!
And this red is AMAZING!


----------



## whateve

kate spade with some interesting shadows


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So sleek!!



Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> What I've been doing in my spare time:  Binge watching WIMB/Review videos for The Tote Bag.  I think, based on the many videos I've watched, the mini would work well for me. But I need to see it IRL to be sure.


I really love it. As I was carrying it today I was thinking gosh what a great bag. I want to get the mini in Argan. Do you have your eye on the red?? The red is so stunning. And that pink lining.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Mini Alexa.
> I still have the stickers on,  and I'll just let them fall off by themselves.
> View attachment 5368586


This is sooooo pretty! I love it. Congrats on adding it your collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Where's MY fainting couch???
> Dooney Bitsy is sooo cute!
> And this red is AMAZING!


 Feel free to borrow my fainting couch as needed.
 Thanks SM!


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> I really love it. As I was carrying it today I was thinking gosh what a great bag. I want to get the mini in Argan. Do you have your eye on the red?? The red is so stunning. And that pink lining.


You're making me want it even more! Hmm, red? I didn't think about red.   I've seen several videos on Morning Glory (pink) and it's beautiful, but I know if I do love this bag as an every day carry it has to be red.


----------



## missconvy

Black Beauty today


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> I really love the contrast! If you get the rose rodeo, will it steal wears from this one? An all pink look will be easier to coordinate with clothes but I don't think it would be as striking.


Thank you for your input   Good point about it stealing wears from the orange. It would. And the pink on pink would not be as ‘striking’…i like that word…..means the difference between ‘nice’ and ‘amazing’ basically. I appreciate your help on this! Thank u


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Kate Spade Marti bucket bag small in Niagara.


----------



## SakuraSakura

houseof999 said:


> This bright swagger.
> View attachment 5360437



Joining in with my bright pink Kipling Sabian... It was NWT. This has to be my favourite discreet travel bag.




Adding onto that... my Juicy Couture skinny card case came in!


----------



## Iamminda

Jereni said:


> This wonderful puddle of a bag today. Makes it feel like spring is here!
> 
> View attachment 5368960



This bag is so amazing and cool .  Do you wear it on your shoulder or on the crook of the arm?  May I ask who is the designer?   Thx


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> You're making me want it even more! Hmm, red? I didn't think about red.   I've seen several videos on Morning Glory (pink) and it's beautiful, but I know if I do love this bag as an every day carry it has to be red.



Just to add my 1 cent , the red leather one is stunning!  This bag was never on my radar until I saw the red leather one.  Good luck deciding RN .


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Mini Alexa.
> I still have the stickers on,  and I'll just let them fall off by themselves.
> View attachment 5368586


Very nice SM! How does it open? Do you actually have to open by unlatching both straps?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Very nice SM! How does it open? Do you actually have to open by unlatching both straps?


Thank you.  
Only the postman's lock needs to be open.
The straps are magnetic and closes basically by themselves.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Just to add my 1 cent , the red leather one is stunning!  This bag was never on my radar until I saw the red leather one.  Good luck deciding RN .


Red is stunning, isn't it? You don't know how fast I click on a WIMB video when the thumbnail shows a red The Tote Bag!  Based on what people are pulling out of their bags, I think the mini is slightly bigger than my small MK Riley, which would work for me, without being too big.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Linky Dinky from Coach.
> View attachment 5368662


Twins with you!


----------



## thebattagirl




----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is sooooo pretty! I love it. Congrats on adding it your collection.


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one again hehehe


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again hehehe
> View attachment 5369825



I _love _this pretty girl so much — can’t get enough of your pretty pictures . (btw, you are like my favorite “influencer” — I would totally go to my local Mulberry store to look at this one if it weren’t for my darn bag ban).


----------



## Jereni

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so amazing and cool .  Do you wear it on your shoulder or on the crook of the arm?  May I ask who is the designer?   Thx



Aw thank you! I hold it by the hand or wear it in the crook of the arm. The brand is Nanushka - vegan, but one of the softer bags I own so it’s delightful.


----------



## Jereni

Polene Mini Neuf for HH


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I _love _this pretty girl so much — can’t get enough of your pretty pictures . (btw, you are like my favorite “influencer” — I would totally go to my local Mulberry store to look at this one if it weren’t for my darn bag ban).


Thank you IMMMMM!
You have a way of enabling me too!


----------



## Annnnn9

Minooy's Women's Bag! I love it!：大笑：


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again hehehe
> View attachment 5369825


Can't get enough of this bag! 
The leather graining, the hardware and the colour...all TDF!


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again hehehe
> View attachment 5369825


Never considered gold hardware with light pink before   This bag GLOWS


----------



## violina

Brought out this one


----------



## Katinahat

violina said:


> Brought out this one
> 
> View attachment 5370063


Lovely Polene. Is it a nano?


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again hehehe
> View attachment 5369825


Keep enjoying carrying and posting this beautiful bag! I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Polene Mini Neuf for HH
> 
> View attachment 5369896


Love the shape of this Polene!


----------



## Katinahat

thebattagirl said:


> View attachment 5369807


Great photo! Colours connecting so well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Keep enjoying carrying and posting this beautiful bag! I can’t get enough of it.


Thank you!
I initially hesitated, thinking the bag would be heavy since the leather looked robust. But it's not heavy at all!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Love the shape of this Polene!



Thank you! Same - it’s becoming one of my favorite bags.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you 


Katinahat said:


> Great photo! Colours connecting so well.


----------



## coffee2go

My favorite travel bag! Celine belt bag made it to NYC ☀


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> View attachment 5369070
> 
> kate spade with some interesting shadows


Beautiful   What color is this?


----------



## missconvy

Volunteering today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Katinahat said:


> Lovely Polene. Is it a nano?


Love the apropos Avatar!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Can't get enough of this bag!
> The leather graining, the hardware and the colour...all TDF!


Thank you Christofle!  Like you said, the combination is amazing!


afroken said:


> Never considered gold hardware with light pink before   This bag GLOWS


Thank you.
This pink lilac + the gold hardware = spring!!


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the apropos Avatar!


Thanks @Addicted to bags , it works perfectly for me as a tabby cat owner too.


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5370628


Love this barrel shaped bag!


----------



## missconvy

Headed to dinner


----------



## afroken

Waiting at the cinema lounge for a movie to start


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this barrel shaped bag!



Thank you!     Same!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> View attachment 5370353


I love this!!!!


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful   What color is this?


Thank you! It's aqua bloom.


----------



## violina

Katinahat said:


> Lovely Polene. Is it a nano?



Yup! Love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday,  to the park with this "phone holder".


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa for shopping in city centre.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa for shopping in city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371138


Your bag looks picture perfect!!! Do you have a purse organizer inside?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing these 2 sisters together today.  I wear the smaller one slightly above the bigger one.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday,  to the park with this "phone holder".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371118



I love the color combo on this one! And the shape. 



Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa for shopping in city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371138



You have been a Mulberry influencer on this forum lately!!! I am now wanting this bag, assuming they release a color I can justify getting lol.


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch moon bag today for errands.


----------



## mrs moulds

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my lovely Balenciaga First in Eggplant for my birthday! (why, yes, I did just announce that it was my birthday today)
> View attachment 5336686


Happy Belated Birthday! Loving the color of your bag


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag looks picture perfect!!! Do you have a purse organizer inside?


I’m actually not a particular fan of organisers. Just because they take up space and add weight. I know others love them. It seems to hold together fine without it and if it’s got enough inside the Postman’s Lock works fine.


----------



## mrs moulds

jbags07 said:


> BV Cervo in Fever
> 
> View attachment 5318577


Loving this bag and, the color FIRE


----------



## sdl4cats

Cy:  Another purse, Mom???
me:  But it has ribbons!

New to me Kate Spade Bow Monde Seraphine

The ribbons look much better after a steaming.


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## Marla A

Coach Taylor TOTE in burgundy


----------



## whateve

kate spade


----------



## Jereni

sdl4cats said:


> Cy:  Another purse, Mom???
> me:  But it has ribbons!
> 
> New to me Kate Spade Bow Monde Seraphine
> 
> The ribbons look much better after a steaming.
> 
> View attachment 5371502



Lol but why does your cat hate the new bag so much? 

That’s the most epic cat photo bomb ever…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371716


Wow! The bow looks perfectly made IM!!!
So pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! The bow looks perfectly made IM!!!
> So pretty.



Thanks SSSM .  So pleased about how this bow turned out that I don’t want to change out of this bag or take off this bandeau .


----------



## dangerouscurves

Taking a break from carrying my LV Keepall XS today, so I'm using my YSL bag for the next couple of days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  So pleased about how this bow turned out that I don’t want to change out of this bag or take off this bandeau .


I don't blame you. It looks perfect, and it's so darn hard to get the bow right!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Taking a break from carrying my LV Keepall XS today, so I'm using my YSL bag for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 5372276


Always looking amazing, and a little bit scandalous!
Love the boots too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Always looking amazing, and a little bit scandalous!
> Love the boots too.



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Status Anxiety Force of Being


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Taking a break from carrying my LV Keepall XS today, so I'm using my YSL bag for the next couple of days.
> View attachment 5372276


OMG. You (and the bag) look incredible. Never mind Dangerous Curves, you’ve got Dangerous LEGS girl!  Those boots make them go on forever!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff bright coral Mini-MAC.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff bright coral Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5372372



You have the best coral bags!!!



Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5372629



So sunny and cheerful!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff bright coral Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5372372





Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5372629


Seriously joyful and warm feeling pictures of beautiful bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Singing in the Rain here with Coach Signature Central Tote.


I looked like a drowned rat when I got home from work!!


----------



## afroken

The Row Duplex in suede


----------



## afroken

Narnanz said:


> Status Anxiety Force of Being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372333


How do you like the quality of Status Anxiety bags? I’ve been interested in them for a while.


----------



## jbags07

mrs moulds said:


> Loving this bag and, the color FIRE


Thank u   Its a red hot color!


----------



## jbags07




----------



## Narnanz

afroken said:


> How do you like the quality of Status Anxiety bags? I’ve been interested in them for a while.


I only have the one bag and a few SLgs. I find the leather is nice and thick feeling and the hardware is really substantial. Forse of being is a nice large bag . And the few wallets I have are lovely leather.
Its not Bal leather of course but for the price point you are getting a good quality hard wearing bag.


----------



## houseof999

This cutie because it's raining


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Jereni

Some other cuties I’ve worn this week.


----------



## engineerhuawei

piperdog said:


> Today's bag is a Delvaux Madame. I found my perfect red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349093


Hi there. You're bag is so lovely. . Can I have a favor? If you don't mind can you send me the details of your bag? I bought the same bag online but I am so unsure on the authenticity. I can't find any online authenticator who authenticate Delvaux brand. Iy would really be a great help.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> You have the best coral bags!!!


Thank you! 




Katinahat said:


> Seriously joyful and warm feeling pictures of beautiful bags!


Thank you! 




houseof999 said:


> This cutie because it's raining
> View attachment 5373065



Love this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo bag today.


----------



## mrs moulds

Narnanz said:


> Another really bad purse spill out of my Bal in emerald.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366805


This color here, Love it


----------



## pmburk

Hermes Garden Party 36


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This cutie because it's raining
> View attachment 5373065


Wow, who makes it?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5373208



Great picture Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Great picture Jen



Thank you!     I love playing with black and white photography!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5373184


   I love this bag!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Wow, who makes it?



Banana Republic.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this bag!


Really?! Why!?? What could you possibly love about this.. must be the style and the hardware.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Really?! Why!?? What could you possibly love about this.. must be the style and the hardware.


It's because it *r*eally fits nic*e*ly in the basket on that a*d*orable bike.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I carried my lunch box bag and had to take a picture with the cute flowers from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Really?! Why!?? What could you possibly love about this.. must be the style and the hardware.


Maybe your cute basket? Maybe your bike?


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This one again hehehe
> View attachment 5369825


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Molly0

Im carrying this mini LRL bucket which I modified with a top handle day after day lately.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> What a beauty!  Congrats!


Thank you Molly!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was itching to use a pink bag, so this mini Peekaboo today.


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> I was itching to use a pink bag, so this mini Peekaboo today.
> View attachment 5373553


Pretty in pink!

Carrying my Kate Spade Tulip bucket bag today!


----------



## pmburk

Hermes toile Garden Party 36.


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve been taking inventory of my handbags, I found this little jewel, and I know it’s older than a lot of the TPF remembers. Miss Fendi!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried my lunch box bag and had to take a picture with the cute flowers from Trader Joe's.
> View attachment 5373424



Pretty bag, and pretty flowers!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Venetta Campana in MonaLisa!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Pretty in pink!
> 
> Carrying my Kate Spade Tulip bucket bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5373763


Thank you.  And this tulip bag is so cute! I saw this at the store and I was really tempted.
Is it easy to carry and use?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag, and pretty flowers!


Thank you Jen! Your purple B is amazing!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Two C brands today.


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  And this tulip bag is so cute! I saw this at the store and I was really tempted.
> Is it easy to carry and use?


Honestly, I wish it had a crossbody strap. It gets heavy when it's full and holding it by the elbow gets tiring after awhile.

The opening is small because the stiff canvas doesn't stretch far enough for me. And the "leaf" pulls barely closes the opening. 

There were moments where I had to blindly fish for my keys because I couldn't see inside. Hopefully with frequent use, the canvas will soften up over time.

Overall I still love it. If you're okay with handheld-only bags then I recommend it.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> Pretty in pink!
> 
> Carrying my Kate Spade Tulip bucket bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5373763


This is adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Jen! Your purple B is amazing!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Blair333

Hi! I’m new here and am a bagaholic. I just love this thread and have been keeping up with it since I joined. I’m looking forward to sharing my bags here. Hubby is tired of hearing me talk about them, and I don’t have any friends who are bagaholics … y’all are my people. ❤


----------



## thebattagirl

Stunning 



JenJBS said:


> Bottega Venetta Campana in MonaLisa!
> 
> View attachment 5373928


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Venetta Campana in MonaLisa!
> 
> View attachment 5373928



What a beaut !


----------



## JenJBS

thebattagirl said:


> Stunning


Thank you!   




Iamminda said:


> What a beaut !


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Naminé said:


> Carrying my Kate Spade Tulip bucket bag today!
> 
> View attachment 5373763



How fun!


----------



## missconvy

Longchamp filet xs


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> Honestly, I wish it had a crossbody strap. It gets heavy when it's full and holding it by the elbow gets tiring after awhile.
> 
> The opening is small because the stiff canvas doesn't stretch far enough for me. And the "leaf" pulls barely closes the opening.
> 
> There were moments where I had to blindly fish for my keys because I couldn't see inside. Hopefully with frequent use, the canvas will soften up over time.
> 
> Overall I still love it. If you're okay with handheld-only bags then I recommend it.


Thank you for the info!
Do you think it would look good as a crossbody  or do you think it would be too bulky?


----------



## Sunshine mama

All my pink cuties are in a harmonious bloom,   perfect for a spring day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Longchamp filet xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374225


This is soooo cute!!!
Do you find that this bag drops and stretches as you carry it?


----------



## missconvy

Well so far I’ve only carried it from my car into work haha. Don’t know yet. I plan to use it in France next month and I’ll update if I think of it.


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo cute!!!
> Do you find that this bag drops and stretches as you carry it?





missconvy said:


> Well so far I’ve only carried it from my car into work haha. Don’t know yet. I plan to use it in France next month and I’ll update if I think of it.


----------



## Naminé

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for the info!
> Do you think it would look good as a crossbody  or do you think it would be too bulky?


No problem! You're right, it will probably look weird crossbody. But as long as it gives my elbow a break, I'll take it.



Sunshine mama said:


> All my pink cuties are in a harmonious bloom,   perfect for a spring day.
> View attachment 5374285


Soooo cute!! The way the strap is positioned makes it look like a rainbow. Such a beautiful bag and the leather looks sooo squishy! I absolutely adore the pink heart on the luggage tag, too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Naminé said:


> No problem! You're right, it will probably look weird crossbody. But as long as it gives my elbow a break, I'll take it.
> 
> 
> Soooo cute!! The way the strap is positioned makes it look like a rainbow. Such a beautiful bag and the leather looks sooo squishy! I absolutely adore the pink heart on the luggage tag, too.


Thank you Naminé!


----------



## jbags07

Todays bag….


----------



## afroken

Frrry’s owl bag


----------



## Molly0

afroken said:


> Frrry’s owl bag
> 
> View attachment 5374882


what a beautiful pop of blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Going to the market and then to a garden today,  so I thought it was appropriate to take my basket with some greenery.


----------



## Molly0

Lavender suede BP


----------



## mrs moulds

Still taking inventory of my handbags. Found another vintage Gucci bag, and I know this bag is older than a lot of TPF family LOL.
  This bag was given to me from my Great Grand Mother, Miss Nellie. I’m sooooo thankful that I have items from my Angel….


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Todays bag….
> 
> View attachment 5374736


The charm is tooooo cute!


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Lily for cocktails celebrating the start of two weeks off work!


----------



## mrs moulds

afroken said:


> Frrry’s owl bag
> 
> View attachment 5374882


This Color!!! It’s striking! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Boyy


----------



## whateve

Coach Emery 21.


----------



## Blair333

Date night


----------



## essiedub

Sunshine mama said:


> Going to the market and then to a garden today,  so I thought it was appropriate to take my basket with some greenery.
> View attachment 5375194


Ok that is so cute I can hardly stand it! don’t tell me who makes this but for the sake of everyone else, do share!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee bag.


----------



## gwendo25

Love my new to me Chanel!


----------



## SakuraSakura

$3.99 Vintage Fendi... exclusively for Neiman Marcus!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee bag.
> 
> View attachment 5375644


Love this one!


----------



## Iamminda

This lovely and easy tote today


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee bag.
> 
> View attachment 5375644


I'd like to see this next to your Ferragamo. Are they similar in color?


----------



## coffee2go

Whitney bag at Whitney Museum


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Love this one!
> 
> View attachment 5375721



Thank you, Molly!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'd like to see this next to your Ferragamo. Are they similar in color?



They are. The Ferragamo is cooler, the MJ warmer. But if the Ferragamo is in warm light, and the MJ in cool light, they are really close. I'll try to get a side by side pic in natural light tomorrow.


----------



## B4GBuff

New medium cf caviar black and matching card case!


----------



## Sunshine mama

essiedub said:


> Ok that is so cute I can hardly stand it! don’t tell me who makes this but for the sake of everyone else, do share!


Thank you.
And for the sake of everyone else, the bag is from a Spanish fashion house called Hereu, and the name of the bag is Colmado, and in a size XS.


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Whitney bag at Whitney Museum
> 
> View attachment 5375767


How appropriate!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need a huge bag for all my necessities plus my kitchen sink, so this today.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry’s Alexa then Cara today. Here is Cara in the blue.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry’s Alexa then Cara today. Here is Cara in the blue.
> View attachment 5375990


What a beautiful photo! I love your bag and those gorgeous pillows.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


----------



## RuedeNesle

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Tory Burch Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


  It's looks like a beautiful red/orange!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Canadiwn Tuxedo AND a Vintage Fendi bag! You'll have to excuse the angled pictures - my bust takes up the whole frame!


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## COCOLUVR

Alma bb


----------



## COCOLUVR

SakuraSakura said:


> Canadiwn Tuxedo AND a Vintage Fendi bag! You'll have to excuse the angled pictures - my bust takes up the whole frame!


LOLOLOL Canadian Tuxedo. Still not brave enough. 90ties was hard on me with all the wine coolers and Zima. LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

jbags07 said:


> Tiger hanging out in the chiropractors waiting room….
> 
> View attachment 5368900


Work of art!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Canadiwn Tuxedo AND a Vintage Fendi bag! You'll have to excuse the angled pictures - my bust takes up the whole frame!


What is a Canadian tuxedo?....Question from.a New Zealander


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> What is a Canadian tuxedo?....Question from.a New Zealander


I believe it is jeans and a denim jacket, based on what she seems to be wearing. Disclaimer: I'm not Canadian.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry’s Alexa then Cara today. Here is Cara in the blue.
> View attachment 5375990


There's something so serene about this picture! All the calming shades of blue and the inviting seat encouraging you to _relax_!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> What a beautiful photo! I love your bag and those gorgeous pillows.





jblended said:


> There's something so serene about this picture! All the calming shades of blue and the inviting seat encouraging you to _relax_!


Thank you both! I love blue as much as I love bright pink. Pink is my occasional pop of colour but blue is the colour I use for much of my furniture and decor as well as almost a neutral for me with bags. I love sitting here! The proportions in this are wrong. It a big 3 seater.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both! I love blue as much as I love bright pink. Pink is my occasional pop of colour but blue is the colour I use for much of my furniture and decor as well as almost a neutral for me with bags. I love sitting here! The proportions in this are wrong. It a big 3 seater.


Thanks for sharing! It's even better than I had imagined! Blue is my colour and I adore every shade of it. This is my definition of "relaxation" actualized! That Cara was perfectly placed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My only purple bag today.


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> My only purple bag today.
> View attachment 5376752


Perfect for Palm Sunday!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I believe it is jeans and a denim jacket, based on what she seems to be wearing. Disclaimer: I'm not Canadian.


Yup!  Canadian here!


----------



## muchstuff

Molly0 said:


> Yup!  Canadian here!


@whateve you can stretch that to any denim combination, hi to all Canucks from Vancouver!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My only purple bag today.
> View attachment 5376752



It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Valextra for drinks out in NYC


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Pouch20.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Narnanz said:


> What is a Canadian tuxedo?....Question from.a New Zealander


Jean on Jeans. Taboo like white after Labor Day but in the states the Canadian tuxedo still gets comments. We were at a bar and my friend wore and pair of jeans with a denim jacket and people still came up to her and said “love the tux look”. LOL, she looked great though but in the 90ties it was a sin. LOL


----------



## Narnanz

COCOLUVR said:


> Jean on Jeans. Taboo like white after Labor Day but in the states the Canadian tuxedo still gets comments. We were at a bar and my friend wore and pair of jeans with a denim jacket and people still came up to her and said “love the tux look”. LOL, she looked great though but in the 90ties it was a sin. LOL


Now I have this in my head!


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both! I love blue as much as I love bright pink. Pink is my occasional pop of colour but blue is the colour I use for much of my furniture and decor as well as almost a neutral for me with bags. I love sitting here! The proportions in this are wrong. It a big 3 seater.
> View attachment 5376669


I love blue too! Pink is a more recent love for me but I realized recently that a lot of my house is decorated in pink and green, which I love too. I painted most of my remodel a pale neutral pink, which turned out to be a good choice. I love looking at it. I was worried when I picked it out someone would say it was too feminine but everyone seems to like it. Only my bedroom is blue.

I knew there was a reason I loved those pillows - it's a William Morris design.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve you can stretch that to any denim combination, hi to all Canucks from Vancouver!


I'd fit in! I wear a lot of denim.

ETA: and I love hockey!


----------



## whateve

Coach - the 2012 version of the Willis.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I believe it is jeans and a denim jacket, based on what she seems to be wearing. Disclaimer: I'm not Canadian.



Yes, it is denim on denim! For the record I'm Canadian


----------



## starrynite_87

Early birthday dinner with my Fendi Baguette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

starrynite_87 said:


> Early birthday dinner with my Fendi Baguette.


Happy early birthday!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'd fit in! I wear a lot of denim.
> 
> ETA: and I love hockey!


We'll make you an honorary Canuck!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Oroton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377083



Such a fantastic red!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Narnanz said:


> Now I have this in my head!



Girl, that song is on my Spotify dog walk playlist. The techno version, LOL


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Oroton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377083


  So much beautiful redness!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5377130
> 
> Coach - the 2012 version of the Willis.


 Beautiful!


----------



## missconvy

Went to a tulip festival


----------



## Katinahat

missconvy said:


> Went to a tulip festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377329
> View attachment 5377330


Both flowers and bag are beautiful! This style seems to be causing a lot of fashion interest. Do you have a pouch inside?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I love blue too! Pink is a more recent love for me but I realized recently that a lot of my house is decorated in pink and green, which I love too. I painted most of my remodel a pale neutral pink, which turned out to be a good choice. I love looking at it. I was worried when I picked it out someone would say it was too feminine but everyone seems to like it. Only my bedroom is blue.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I loved those pillows - it's a William Morris design.


We clearly both have great taste! And I love William Morris. Suits the style of my 1860s house perfectly.


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Now I have this in my head!



Another PS Boys fan here. Best, and and most recent, concert I went to!


----------



## houseof999

Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.
> View attachment 5377415


 You're making me want to cheat on Red with Purple!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

starrynite_87 said:


> Early birthday dinner with my Fendi Baguette.
> 
> View attachment 5377193


When is your b-day?  Mine is on Thursday. BTW, happy early b-day!!!


----------



## Jereni

houseof999 said:


> Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.
> View attachment 5377415



I like the keychain pairing, the green with the purple is really nice while unexpected at the same time.


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.
> View attachment 5377415


REALLY pretty! I’m crazy about this colour right now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.
> View attachment 5377415


My goodness! The cherry charm in this color is perfect with this bag! Must find this cherry!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> You're making me want to cheat on Red with Purple!


But you already cheated with yellow!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> REALLY pretty! I’m crazy about this colour right now!


Exactly! It's a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cloudburst2000 said:


> When is your b-day?  Mine is on Thursday. BTW, happy early b-day!!!


Happy birthday to you too!!!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> You're making me want to cheat on Red with Purple!


You remind me of Usher's song..   except I'm not asking to leave the one you're with. 
You can be a skittles girl and taste the rainbow like me with red still being your favorite of course! We KNOW red will ALWAYS be your main squeeze!


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> My goodness! The cherry charm in this color is perfect with this bag! Must find this cherry!!!



Good luck! It's apparently become a very HTF charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> But you already cheated with yellow!!!


 That was more like a weekend fling. Yellow is already in the closet. I'm back to my Red MK Riley today. It wasn't Yellow's fault. I was carrying her Saturday and saw Red with another woman. The woman was carrying a red Gucci Soho Disco bag. I couldn't even look at my yellow bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> You remind me of Usher's song..   except I'm not asking to leave the one you're with.
> You can be a skittles girl and taste the rainbow like me with red still being your favorite of course! We KNOW red will ALWAYS be your main squeeze!


 
(Now there's a song that's going to be in my head all day!  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Alexa  today.


----------



## Narnanz

Changing from the bulging Oroton into the increased capacity of the OldTrends Daisy tote.


----------



## starrynite_87

Cloudburst2000 said:


> When is your b-day?  Mine is on Thursday. BTW, happy early b-day!!!


Thank you!!! Happy early birthday to you too, my birthday is on Wednesday.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jereni said:


> Valextra for drinks out in NYC
> 
> View attachment 5376914


So beautiful-- it looks like such an elegant bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Used this little cutie to pick up a quick lunch today .


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam pillow purse.


----------



## whateve

Carrying this old Coach bag that was made around 1972. It may look faded black but when it was new, it was navy. It still looks navy on the inside.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Fossil again with Coach cherries this time.
> View attachment 5377415


  




Sunshine mama said:


> Mini Alexa  today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377552


Such a pretty pink bag!   



Iamminda said:


> Used this little cutie to pick up a quick lunch today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377830


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam pillow purse.
> 
> View attachment 5377831


This is sooo chic!
  I really like the black and silver together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Used this little cutie to pick up a quick lunch today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377830


Oh this is so sweet!

You have very good taste in bags and chains!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This is sooo chic!
> I really like the black and silver together.



Thank you, Sunshine!     I also like black and silver! To me black and gold is more an uptown look/vibe, while back and silver is more downtown look/vibe.


----------



## Jereni

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So beautiful-- it looks like such an elegant bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks Jen .  I love the picture of your MM bag — is this a black/white photo too?  Good old four-eyes here  can’t tell for sure.  




JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam pillow purse.
> 
> View attachment 5377831





JenJBS said:


> So cute!




Thanks my BTP twin .  I am so glad we are making pearls sexy again , ok, maybe not sexy, but less Minnie Pearlish 



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh this is so sweet!
> 
> You have very good taste in bags and chains!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  I love the picture of your MM bag — is this a black/white photo too?  Good old four-eyes here  can’t tell for sure.



Thank you!  It is black and white. But the hardware really is silver. If it's my post and a black purse, with no really obvious color in the background / hardware, then it's a black and white photo.


----------



## jen_sparro

My vintage Gucci Bamboo backpack


----------



## afroken

Owl bag from frrry these days.


----------



## Yuki85

Love it!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Line131997 said:


> Hi! If you're ever interested in selling or trading. Please let me know. I've been looking for an ace 14 for a while and no luck. Love your taste.




NOT ALLOWED


----------



## Sunshine mama

@afroken
Is your blue frrrrrry bag heavy?
My mom loves blue, and your blue bag is really intense!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Carrying this old Coach bag that was made around 1972.


That bag is older than I am (by over a decade!) and looks better than I do!  
I love it; the strap looks so comfortable as well! 


afroken said:


> Owl bag from frrry these days.


Oooh! That blue makes my heart skip a beat! 


Sunshine mama said:


> My Papillion BB today.


Adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Papillion BB today.


----------



## Molly0

I’m still stuck on Drew Barrymore’s (Dear Drew) mini backpack. The lavender soft suede has me mesmerized .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I’m still stuck on Drew Barrymore’s (Dear Drew) mini backpack. The lavender soft suede has me mesmerized .
> View attachment 5378175


It's a beautuful color!


----------



## SakuraSakura

The pool and a day at school...


----------



## Katinahat

After a long day of catching up with friends and shopping, Alexa’s looking forward to a G&T!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My Papillion BB today.
> View attachment 5378093


Adorable bag and charm! Lovely pic, as always. 



Molly0 said:


> I’m still stuck on Drew Barrymore’s (Dear Drew) mini backpack. The lavender soft suede has me mesmerized .
> View attachment 5378175


Easy to see why this beauty has you mesmerized.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in jungle green.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Yuki85 said:


> Love it!!


Oh, hello luvr!! I have to ask, is it heavy? Because if it’s not I am totally interested! Totally looks like Hermes Garden party had a love child with YsL sac du jour. I am totally digging the look!


----------



## missconvy

Katinahat said:


> Both flowers and bag are beautiful! This style seems to be causing a lot of fashion interest. Do you have a pouch inside?


I have my mini pochette and a small pouch. I plan to buy a dust bag to kind of line it.


----------



## missconvy

SakuraSakura said:


> The pool and a day at school...


Gorgeous floppy handles


----------



## COCOLUVR

SakuraSakura said:


> The pool and a day at school...


*Man, I would love to trade bodies with you for a day or two!! Nothing salacious or anything weird. Just to live in New Zealand and hang out with friends at the pool. So awesome! Probably more normal to say I should take a vacation soon. LOL*


----------



## SwannySonG

I don't know the name of this Fendi bag, it was a bizarre thrift store purchase! I'm wearing my new Fluevog GPS boots with it and enjoying the last of the cool days before it's time to bring out the sandals.


----------



## TraGiv

Yesterday, I carried these two bags to work. Today, I’m still in the Gucci. It’s a WFH day.


----------



## whateve

Coach Rambler's Legacy (almost vintage)


----------



## jbags07

BV Origami tote today


----------



## c.michelle

Bringing this bag home for Easter weekend, SO cute!


----------



## A bottle of Red

whateve said:


> View attachment 5379313
> 
> Coach Rambler's Legacy (almost vintage)


Cute polar bear!


----------



## houseof999

Just cut the tag off today..


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Just cut the tag off today..
> View attachment 5379491


Such a gun bag! Great pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## whateve

A bottle of Red said:


> Cute polar bear!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> BV Origami tote today
> 
> View attachment 5379425


The charm is perfect for this bag!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> The charm is perfect for this bag!


Thank you!  I was thinking it might be too small, so i appreciate your opinion, and will pair them together from now on


----------



## indiaink

@Vlad isn’t it time for a new thread? Can’t believe this is up to page 3216 Over 48,000 posts!!!


----------



## Shelby33

RM '06


----------



## jblended

houseof999 said:


> Just cut the tag off today..


Took me right back to my childhood reading Archie comics! 
KS does whimsical so well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My painted pride and joy.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted pride and joy.
> View attachment 5379880
> View attachment 5379881



Outstanding pictures


----------



## papertiger

indiaink said:


> @Vlad isn’t it time for a new thread? Can’t believe this is up to page 3216 Over 48,000 posts!!!



We don't have to do that anymore, we can keep the same thread, no problem.


----------



## Iamminda

Floral overload today .  Happy Bunny/Easter Weekend


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Floral overload today .  Happy Bunny/Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380323


BEAUTIFUL! 
Happy (Lent is over!) Easter Sunday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another painted joy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Floral overload today .  Happy Bunny/Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380323


So cute together and such a beautuful picture IM!!!


----------



## tvxqgirl

My Pedro snake mini today。。。


----------



## tvxqgirl

tvxqgirl said:


> View attachment 5380824
> 
> 
> My Pedro snake mini today。。。



Hehe, you can see the reflection of my oppo phone on the gold hardware...


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Floral overload today .  Happy Bunny/Easter Weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380323



Lovely!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday, sage stamped MAB, RM '07


----------



## jbags07

My favorite spring/summer bag….
Mini BV Cesta in Artic Butterflies


----------



## Shelby33

Today mint Nikki 09


----------



## Nibb

Fushia for Easter


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies . May have been too much to wear the coin purse too but what the heck .

SSSM —  your BOTD.  Love this beautiful sunshine pairing — you are so creative, I would have never thought of doing this.  I hereby name you the Creative Director of Bags,Bags,Bags Inc. .



RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> Happy (Lent is over!) Easter Sunday!





Sunshine mama said:


> So cute together and such a beautuful picture IM!!!





JenJBS said:


> Lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday, sage stamped MAB, RM '07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380863



What lovely scenery for your bags — great pictures


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Today mint Nikki 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380900



Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Stand Studio tote.


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> Needed a shoulder carry for today...so thrifted for $9 TOds D Restyler Bag it is. Still can't decide which scarf is going to be sacrificed to cover the worn handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359438


wow....wish I had a thrift store to go to with bags like that....guess they didn't know what they had


----------



## TraGiv

I’m still carrying my Gucci Horsebit 1955 small bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraGiv said:


> I’m still carrying my Gucci Horsebit 1955 small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381134


Cute bag!
Love your pristine carseat too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5380947
> 
> Fushia for Easter


I saw a chic lady carry this bag once. It was in Orlando. Could it have been you?


----------



## Nibb

Sunshine mama said:


> I saw a chic lady carry this bag once. It was in Orlando. Could it have been you?


The Bag does elevate, but I think the chic gal you saw must have been your own reflection.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5381623



Pretty purple bag!   Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> What lovely scenery for your bags — great pictures


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

its a treat to open this bag & see this soft pink inside!


----------



## mrs moulds

SakuraSakura said:


> Canadiwn Tuxedo AND a Vintage Fendi bag! You'll have to excuse the angled pictures - my bust takes up the whole frame!


I have the same Fendi bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mother/daughter Balenciagas today !! Bowler and Twiggy !! Happy Easter !!


----------



## Katinahat

Aspinal Lottie at a family wedding:


----------



## muchstuff

Dmurphy1 said:


> Mother/daughter Balenciagas today !! Bowler and Twiggy !! Happy Easter !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381789


They look great, Happy Easter!


----------



## sdkitty

Katinahat said:


> Aspinal Lottie at a family wedding:
> View attachment 5381841


looks like chanel


----------



## JenJBS

Carried this beauty by Coach to church today.


----------



## Mimmy

Evelyne TPM on a sunny day. Small but mighty!


----------



## whateve

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5381623


What a gorgeous picture and an amazing purple!


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5381740
> 
> its a treat to open this bag & see this soft pink inside!
> View attachment 5381745


I love the soft pink with the black.


----------



## mrs moulds

Heading to brunch. Hanging with this one today:


----------



## ManyMoons

TraGiv said:


> I’m still carrying my Gucci Horsebit 1955 small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381134


Hi! Can I ask you if the leather black or navy? I think I’m IN LOVE.


----------



## leechiyong

Brunch companion:


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> I love the soft pink with the black.


Me too !  Love the contrast.


----------



## TraGiv

ManyMoons said:


> Hi! Can I ask you if the leather black or navy? I think I’m IN LOVE.


Hi, it’s navy.


----------



## JenJBS

Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff!
> View attachment 5382880


Beautiful ❤️  !! Coral is my favorite color !


----------



## Riezky

Longchamp


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful ❤  !! Coral is my favorite color !



Thank you!     I love coral for spring and summer!


----------



## whateve

near vintage Coach.


----------



## Molly0

Riezky said:


> Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382893


Ah! A relative!


----------



## maggiesze1

Golden Goose cross body..


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Dmurphy1

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5383536


Love this !! If memory serves, this is an Ergo ?


----------



## Narnanz

Dmurphy1 said:


> Love this !! If memory serves, this is an Ergo ?


yes...great little tote. I also have an XL


----------



## Beauty2c

Truly love this vintage LV pont-Neuf.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Beauty2c said:


> View attachment 5383672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly love this vintage LV pont-Neuf.


  Beautiful!


----------



## BagLadyT

Trusty Longchamp for April showers!


----------



## Iamminda

BagLadyT said:


> Trusty Longchamp for April showers!
> View attachment 5383750



Love this cutie — we are bag twins


----------



## jbags07

Baby Tiger today


----------



## Iamminda

Finally taking my new girl out


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest purchase today...Marc Jacobs mini duet bag in Morning Glory


----------



## missconvy

Put a different bag organizer in this so now it’s like a whole new bag!


----------



## l.ch.

I know it isn’t a luxury bag, but it’s cute. JW Pei


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> Trusty Longchamp for April showers!
> View attachment 5383750


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Baby Tiger today
> 
> View attachment 5383827


Such a unique and cute bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Finally taking my new girl out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383834


It's so pretty! And the pearls are an extra touch!


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest purchase today...Marc Jacobs mini duet bag in Morning Glory
> 
> View attachment 5383840


This color is very pretty, and the design is so unique!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> This color is very pretty, and the design is so unique!


Thank you! Its the perfect pink!  Yes, it actually comes with another inner bag as well. So, you can use both together...never seen a bag like it before.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so pretty! And the pearls are an extra touch!



Thanks SSSSM .  I think I have worn more pearls this past year than I have my whole life


----------



## Sunshine mama

This mini bag today.


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess in Tabac


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Been using my medium YSL College bag in the last two days. Has anyone noticed that the new batches of College bags don't have curves on the front anymore?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Stewardess in Tabac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384654


Such a pretty picture Narnanz!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Been using my medium YSL College bag in the last two days. Has anyone noticed that the new batches of College bags don't have curves on the front anymore?
> View attachment 5385032


I'm not familiar with the "curve". But this bag is amazing on you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.
> View attachment 5384669


This purple bag is amazing too! So soft and supple looking!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not familiar with the "curve". But this bag is amazing on you!


Awwwwww! Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.
> View attachment 5384669



Dang, I’m so tempted by this bag


----------



## Jereni

Celine belt bag today. Perfect for spring!


----------



## Christofle

D&G


----------



## RuedeNesle

My sister: Would you be willing to help me reorganize the pantry today?

Me: Gee, I'd love to but I have to get my steps in today. I won't be able to sit and relax until I get back.


----------



## Christofle

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister: Would you be willing to help me reorganize the pantry today?
> 
> Me: Gee, I'd love to but I have to get my steps in today. I won't be able to sit and relax until I get back.
> View attachment 5385311


Yum


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga Day in aquamarine with near vintage Coach butterfly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This purple bag is amazing too! So soft and supple looking!


Thank you! 



Jereni said:


> Dang, I’m so tempted by this bag


  It is a great bag! 




Christofle said:


> View attachment 5385294
> 
> D&G


Tough bag check when even a D&G bag gets inspected!   Love ve the bag! 




whateve said:


> View attachment 5385532
> 
> Balenciaga Day in aquamarine with near vintage Coach butterfly.


Gorgeous color! 




Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon BB today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385539


Beautiful bag!     Fantastic pic!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5385532
> 
> Balenciaga Day in aquamarine with near vintage Coach butterfly.


I've never seen 07 leather this smooth!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen 07 leather this smooth!


It's super smooth. I believe you told me it was chevre.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It's super smooth. I believe you told me it was chevre.


Yup chevre, but very smooth for an 07.


----------



## muchstuff

@whateve this is the look my 07s have had, it's also chevre. It's a characteristic that you see in a lot of 07 bags.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my newest Stella Falabella today...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @whateve this is the look my 07s have had, it's also chevre. It's a characteristic that you see in a lot of 07 bags.
> 
> View attachment 5385619


Wow, really different. Mine has more texture on the bottom and on the lower part of the back.


----------



## dangerouscurves

muchstuff said:


> @whateve this is the look my 07s have had, it's also chevre. It's a characteristic that you see in a lot of 07 bags.
> 
> View attachment 5385619


 Your bag ages like a fine wine!!!


----------



## missconvy

Love a Fanny pack


----------



## IntheOcean

Multiple errands today with this baby. Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## pmburk

Weather & Story (handmade in Austin, Texas) mini messenger.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sunshine mama said:


> This mini bag today.
> View attachment 5384625


This is a _really_ pretty bag- and colour  I'm heading over to the Fendi website pronto!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Coral Nikki by Rebecca Minkoff!
> View attachment 5382880


I'm so happy you love this!


----------



## muchstuff

dangerouscurves said:


> Your bag ages like a fine wine!!!


Oldies are the best!


----------



## Narnanz

This cutie and her new strap from Deadly Ponies


----------



## Jereni

Mulberry Lily for happy hour bubbles


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5386378


I wasn't ready!


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel.


----------



## Noorasi

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel.


Oh, I love that curvy irregular shape created with the leather, such a refreshing change to the usual quilting styles!


----------



## whateve

Noorasi said:


> Oh, I love that curvy irregular shape created with the leather, such a refreshing change to the usual quilting styles!


Thank you! I feel the same way!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I wasn't ready!


Oh no! If it helps you feel better, I fell in a small hole after I took that picture!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no! If it helps you feel better, I fell in a small hole after I took that picture!


No, that makes me feel worse. Unless you were not holding the bag when you fell so it didn't touch the ground, then I'm good.  
Just kidding. Please be careful. It's crazy how the smallest slip can mess up our bodies.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie I just got!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## jbags07

Morning errand bag


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Fossil bag on the grocery store run this morning.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie I just got!!! Sooo cute!
> View attachment 5386979



So darn cute — I love it .  I saw this one and wanted it but thought it might be too small for me.  This is smaller than the XS right?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Fossil bag on the grocery store run this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5386999



This color is so pretty .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So darn cute — I love it .  I saw this one and wanted it but thought it might be too small for me.  This is smaller than the XS right?


Thank you.  It's the smallest one.  It's like the size of a Le Pliage coin purse.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

New to me Chloe Mini Marcie Crossbody in Nut!  Realizing the bags I consistently reach for are more casual now and have been parting ways with more structured, dressier bags. Marcie has always been the epitome of relaxed, effortless chic to me!


----------



## whateve

Longchamp today.


----------



## jbags07

Dinner bag - BV Lilac Stingray Piano Clutch


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy 



At first I wasn't sure if it was corny to be matchy matchy with the purple hair and bag but then I decided to lean in to it and also wear purple shoes


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Dinner bag - BV Lilac Stingray Piano Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5387424


Love satay and stingray!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy
> View attachment 5387435
> 
> 
> At first I wasn't sure if it was corny to be matchy matchy with the purple hair and bag but then I decided to lean in to it and also wear purple shoes



Love this look!


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Love satay and stingray!


Me too!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Love this look!


thanks!


----------



## Islandbreeze

PurseLoveSF said:


> New to me Chloe Mini Marcie Crossbody in Nut!  Realizing the bags I consistently reach for are more casual now and have been parting ways with more structured, dressier bags. Marcie has always been the epitome of relaxed, effortless chic to me!
> View attachment 5387053


I’ve been considering this bag. Is it heavy? Would it fit an iPhone pro max? Thanks for your help- I’ve seen mixed answers on these two questions.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Islandbreeze said:


> I’ve been considering this bag. Is it heavy? Would it fit an iPhone pro max? Thanks for your help- I’ve seen mixed answers on these two questions.


Hi there! I don't think it's heavy at all, but I am used to bigger bags, or chain straps, so to me this is so light and versatile! My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S20 FE which is about 6.25"x3" (pretty big) and it fits great! I hope that is helpful!


----------



## Islandbreeze

PurseLoveSF said:


> Hi there! I don't think it's heavy at all, but I am used to bigger bags, or chain straps, so to me this is so light and versatile! My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S20 FE which is about 6.25"x3" (pretty big) and it fits great! I hope that is helpful!


Thank you! My phone is about 1/2” longer. Do you think it would still fit comfortably? I appreciate your time!


----------



## Katinahat

poizenisxkandee said:


> Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy
> View attachment 5387435
> 
> 
> At first I wasn't sure if it was corny to be matchy matchy with the purple hair and bag but then I decided to lean in to it and also wear purple shoes


I love the purple hair! You rock this whole look.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Mulberry Lily for happy hour bubbles
> 
> View attachment 5386459


Love your new top handled Lily. Beautiful bag goes well with champers!


----------



## Katinahat

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my newest Stella Falabella today...
> 
> View attachment 5385623


Beautiful bright colour for a Stella. I love the accessories you have paired with it. Did the strap come with it?


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Been using my medium YSL College bag in the last two days. Has anyone noticed that the new batches of College bags don't have curves on the front anymore?
> View attachment 5385032


Love the colour and quilting of this!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5386511
> 
> Henri Bendel.


The quilt pattern on this is so wonderful! What an elegant bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie I just got!!! Sooo cute!
> View attachment 5386979


This is so cute! I love all the bags you’ve posted recently. Is this a really tiny Longchamp or something else?


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Carried my Fossil bag on the grocery store run this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5386999


Stunning. You have an awesome collection in this shade!


----------



## Katinahat

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 5386800


Love the shape and colour of this bag!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5385532
> 
> Balenciaga Day in aquamarine with near vintage Coach butterfly.





muchstuff said:


> @whateve this is the look my 07s have had, it's also chevre. It's a characteristic that you see in a lot of 07 bags.
> 
> View attachment 5385619





IntheOcean said:


> Multiple errands today with this baby. Proenza Schouler PS1
> 
> View attachment 5386221


Wonderful bags and all styles I wish I’d seen a while ago.


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5386378


I love this photo! The smooth leather looks incredible against the bark.


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> I love this photo! The smooth leather looks incredible against the bark.


Thank you!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

“In the pink” with my LC Cuir.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> No, that makes me feel worse. Unless you were not holding the bag when you fell so it didn't touch the ground, then I'm good.
> Just kidding. Please be careful. It's crazy how the smallest slip can mess up our bodies.


No the bag didn't touch the ground


----------



## leechiyong

Soccer game companion:


----------



## maggiesze1

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful bright colour for a Stella. I love the accessories you have paired with it. Did the strap come with it?


Thank you!   nope, I got the strap from Shein


----------



## RuedeNesle

leechiyong said:


> Soccer game companion:
> View attachment 5387727


Once again, not ready!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Stunning. You have an awesome collection in this shade!



Thank you!      I do love my purple bags!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunday...


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga bowler in Cumin today !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> This is so cute! I love all the bags you’ve posted recently. Is this a really tiny Longchamp or something else?


Thank you. It's really tiny.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This tan cutie.


----------



## Lee22

Katinahat said:


> Love the shape and colour of this bag!


Thank you. It is a fun bag


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Love your new top handled Lily. Beautiful bag goes well with champers!



Thank you!


----------



## scarlett79

My lovely Mulberry small DelRay in oak, glammed up with a guitar strap ❤️


----------



## jbags07

Heading out now with my BV Paille Intreccio Nuvolato Lido


----------



## Katinahat

scarlett79 said:


> My lovely Mulberry small DelRay in oak, glammed up with a guitar strap ❤


OMG, I’m totally in love with your bag with this strap added!


----------



## Katinahat

Back at work today - Bayswater Tote.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.       Rainbow hardware makes me happy!


----------



## whateve

kate spade bucket with my new Coach flower charm.

I used the charm yesterday on my Coach duffle.


----------



## B4GBuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5387184
> 
> Longchamp today.



Love the fishy!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Back at work today - Bayswater Tote.
> View attachment 5388696



Gorgeous and classy!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my newest bag today..Stella McCartney denim cross body


----------



## Miss BB

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5383536


LOVE THIS STYLE !!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5388892
> 
> kate spade bucket with my new Coach flower charm.
> 
> I used the charm yesterday on my Coach duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5388894



So pretty!  You are making me wish I had bought it.


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my newest bag today..Stella McCartney denim cross body
> 
> View attachment 5388955



Love your bag and SW charm!


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> Love your bag and SW charm!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  You are making me wish I had bought it.


Thanks! I wasn't interested in it until I saw some ebay listings for it. Now that I have it, I really love it. (I really need to find some others to get rid of.) I thought it wasn't available at your store.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Thanks! I wasn't interested in it until I saw some ebay listings for it. Now that I have it, I really love it. (I really need to find some others to get rid of.) I thought it wasn't available at your store.



It wasn’t available at my store but I should have bought it online when it was available


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag today.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.       Rainbow hardware makes me happy!
> 
> View attachment 5388863


so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389846





JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5389804



So Pretty ladies


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> A red bag today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389846


   I love red bag days!
Coincidentally  I carried a red bag also!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I love red bag days!
> Coincidentally  I carried a red bag also!
> View attachment 5390120


Hmmmm. A coincidence!!!
I love how you paired your lovely red bag with your lemon ice cream!!! I want to get some again but I can't find any currently.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmmm. A coincidence!!!
> I love how you paired your lovely red bag with your lemon ice cream!!! I want to get some again but I can't find any currently.


 You should be able to use multiple reactions. I didn't know if I should use the Laugh emoji at your reply to a coincidence, the Thanks emoji for your compliment on my bag, or the Sad emoji because you can't find lemon ice cream.

Thanks for the red bag love! All these years I've been trying to find a "Signature" bag. When people saw me they saw the bag. That's why I've been trying to find "that" bag I could carry for months/years, like my sister and others have. ALL these years later it finally hit me, I have a "Signature" color, I don't need a signature bag.  As long as I'm carrying a red bag I'm carrying my signature bag. Since that epiphany I've been enjoying switching out my red bags daily or whenever.


----------



## Kevinaxx

An oldie but good one. I love the front little pocket.


----------



## Christofle

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5390287
> 
> An oldie but good one. I love the front little pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5390291


What is it?


----------



## Kevinaxx

Christofle said:


> What is it?


Danse Lente


----------



## Blair333

My KMM mini tote… my shirt today is this exact same color. This is such a soft and lightweight bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Running errands. Break time. With Dooney Olivia.


----------



## Christofle

RuedeNesle said:


> Running errands. Break time. With Dooney Olivia.
> View attachment 5390387


Clairefontaine


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fishing with this bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Christofle said:


> Clairefontaine


Hi Christofle!  
My favorite!   If I'm not spending money on bags and wallets I'm spending it on Clairfontaine notebooks.   Just bought the one in the picture Monday.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Fishing with this bag.
> View attachment 5390446
> View attachment 5390510



What a cute picture SSSM .  And I love your pretty PSP.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love red bag days!
> Coincidentally  I carried a red bag also!
> View attachment 5390120



Love red and lemon RN .  Actually, lemon (ice cream) goes with everything!  BTW, we (meaning I) have only finished 1 of the 3 pints we got on 4/18 so I can’t justify buying more right now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Love red and lemon RN .  Actually, lemon (ice cream) goes with everything!  BTW, we (meaning I) have only finished 1 of the 3 pints we got on 4/18 so I can’t justify buying more right now.


Thanks Minda!  
I think I'm finally slowing down on eating lemon ice cream. My sister is eating more of it than I am. But I'll probably continue to buy it as long as it's there because that's what I do.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So Pretty ladies


Thank you, Minda!    





RuedeNesle said:


> I have a "Signature" color, I don't need a signature bag.  As long as I'm carrying a red bag I'm carrying my signature bag. Since that epiphany I've been enjoying switching out my red bags daily or whenever.


I feel the same way about my purple bags.  This red Coach is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

At last, finally found these yummy cookies at a different Costco (25 miles away , was in the area already) — thanks for your help @Addicted to bags . Only bought 2 bags .


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach with my new Coach outlet charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> This red Coach is stunning!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> At last, finally found these yummy cookies at a different Costco (25 miles away , was in the area already) — thanks for your help @Addicted to bags . Only bought 2 bags .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390731


You "just so happened" to be in the very area where Costco had the cookies you've been desperately searching for?    I'm glad you were able to get them.

Beautiful pink bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> At last, finally found these yummy cookies at a different Costco (25 miles away , was in the area already) — thanks for your help @Addicted to bags . Only bought 2 bags .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390731



So cute with the charms you added!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you ladies . RN — I swear I did not drive 25 miles _just _for them. I was at Mom’s and it was a couple miles from there. But I did find out beforehand that her Costco is supposed to carry it.



RuedeNesle said:


> You "just so happened" to be in the very area where Costco had the cookies you've been desperately searching for?    I'm glad you were able to get them.
> 
> Beautiful pink bag!





JenJBS said:


> So cute with the charms you added!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> At last, finally found these yummy cookies at a different Costco (25 miles away , was in the area already) — thanks for your help @Addicted to bags . Only bought 2 bags .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390731


Congrats Minda!!! I wonder why your local store doesn't carry them yet? Cute Alma BB, the cookies will match perfectly


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats Minda!!! I wonder why your local store doesn't carry them yet? Cute Alma BB, the cookies will match perfectly



Thanks again for your help .  Surprisingly, I like these a little more than the lemon ones even though I would normally pick lemon over guava.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My Loewe Puzzle is hanging out in the kitchen
I like the back better than the front


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> At last, finally found these yummy cookies at a different Costco (25 miles away , was in the area already) — thanks for your help @Addicted to bags . Only bought 2 bags .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390731


Lovely trio of bags! (Bag + bag of cookies + bag of cookies)


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5390735
> 
> Vintage Coach with my new Coach outlet charm.


Cute as a button!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Congrats Minda!!! I wonder why your local store doesn't carry them yet? Cute Alma BB, the cookies will match perfectly


Hmmm, now I need to pair cookies with my bags??? I like that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies . RN — I swear I did not drive 25 miles _just _for them. I was at Mom’s and it was a couple miles from there. But I did find out beforehand that her Costco is supposed to carry it.


 I believe you. And I hope your mom is doing well!  

When I was still relatively new to the Bay Area, I was looking for my favorite heavy whipping cream brand,  Land O' Lakes. I Googled and found out it was sold at the Walmart Market in San Ramon. I borrowed my DD's car, put the GPS on and started driving from Oakland. A "short" 22 MILES later I was at Walmart buying only two cartons. (Expiration date concerns.) That's when I also learned timing is EVERYTHING when it comes to Bay Area traffic.  Needless to say I didn't make that trip again. 
(Good News! Amazon Fresh sells Land O' Lakes heavy whipping cream!  )


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney carrier shoulder bag with a random embroidered strap.


----------



## Blair333

My everyday work bag. I love this bag!


----------



## starrynite_87

By Far Mini Rachel


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still fishing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Still fishing.
> View attachment 5391191
> View attachment 5391192


 Cherries on a red bag and strawberries in the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Cherries on a red bag and strawberries in the bag!


Exactly!!!


----------



## mariliz11

Balenciaga hourglass wallet on chain


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Hmmm, now I need to pair cookies with my bags??? I like that!



Yes, the new challenge is to pair/display cookies with your bags!  


RuedeNesle said:


> I believe you. And I hope your mom is doing well!
> 
> When I was still relatively new to the Bay Area, I was looking for my favorite heavy whipping cream brand,  Land O' Lakes. I Googled and found out it was sold at the Walmart Market in San Ramon. I borrowed my DD's car, put the GPS on and started driving from Oakland. A "short" 22 MILES later I was at Walmart buying only two cartons. (Expiration date concerns.) That's when I also learned timing is EVERYTHING when it comes to Bay Area traffic.  Needless to say I didn't make that trip again.
> (Good News! Amazon Fresh sells Land O' Lakes heavy whipping cream!  )


I've driven many miles to buy something (usually food related) that I really liked. I think 25-30 miles sounds about right. But I'm in LA so everything is freeway far  Haven't done that since gas is in the upper range of $5.00 right now.`


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Still fishing.
> View attachment 5391191
> View attachment 5391192


Clever cookie placement!! 

Is that cilantro or is it celery real? And where do you buy fake cilantro or celery?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Still fishing.
> View attachment 5391191
> View attachment 5391192



Gosh, I love this beautiful location .  And love your pretty bag and cookies pairing too


----------



## Iamminda

Remember when we used to do 2-fer, 3-fer, 4-fer, 5-fer on the Food thread?  .   Bag, food, jewelry, shoe, make-up/lipstick, etc.   Those good old days.  Miss GL and SBD.



Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, the new challenge is to pair/display cookies with your bags!
> 
> I've driven many miles to buy something (usually food related) that I really liked. I think 25-30 miles sounds about right. But I'm in LA so everything is freeway far  Haven't done that since gas is in the upper range of $5.00 right now.`


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, the new challenge is to pair/display cookies with your bags!
> 
> I've driven many miles to buy something (usually food related) that I really liked. I think 25-30 miles sounds about right. But I'm in LA so everything is freeway far  Haven't done that since gas is in the upper range of $5.00 right now.`


We bought gas under $5 a couple days ago!


----------



## Katinahat

First outing for Longchamp Broiche in Powder.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> We bought gas under $5 a couple days ago!


What grade do you use? The cheapest gas in my area is at Costco for $5.49 for premium which my car requires.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo W bag.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> What grade do you use? The cheapest gas in my area is at Costco for $5.49 for premium which my car requires.


Regular unleaded. It was $4.99. It's been over $5 for several months. I just heard they are raising gas taxes.


----------



## LilOshawott




----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Regular unleaded. It was $4.99. It's been over $5 for several months. I just heard they are raising gas taxes.


And don't forget we are going to be changing to summer blend gas so that's another big increase coming.


----------



## houseof999

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5391451


Can I please please see a side view?


----------



## LilOshawott

houseof999 said:


> Can I please please see a side view?


Here you go!


----------



## houseof999

LilOshawott said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5391540
> 
> View attachment 5391541


OMG it's gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> First outing for Longchamp Broiche in Powder.
> View attachment 5391334



Omg you got it!!! How do you like it?
Looks cuddly…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Clever cookie placement!!
> 
> Is that cilantro or is it celery real? And where do you buy fake cilantro or celery?


Thank you!
It's a fake cilantro I think.  I bought it because I loved the light green color. It's from a small boutique that sold silk flowers.


----------



## afroken

Wearing my happy bag from frrry 

There are 33 pieces of different leather on this bag!


----------



## jbags07

Took my woc out for a bagel


----------



## Sunshine mama

Le Pliage today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage today.
> View attachment 5392098
> View attachment 5392113



I love love love your Mama and Baby LP duo  — followed by a close second love love your mochi donuts!!!!   Looks like you got some yummy flavors there (matcha or key lime?  cookies and cream? Etc).  WANT!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Omg you got it!!! How do you like it?
> Looks cuddly…


Thanks, I totally love it! The colour is fabulous and the leather divine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love love love your Mama and Baby LP duo  — followed by a close second love love your mochi donuts!!!!   Looks like you got some yummy flavors there (matcha or key lime?  cookies and cream? Etc).  WANT!!!!


Thank you IM!
Matcha, chocolate, fruity cereal, chocolate cereal.
Also not shown are strawberry and sesame.


----------



## whateve

Bottega Veneta


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage today.
> View attachment 5392098
> View attachment 5392113



Hella cute! I admired the various mini sizes that Longchamps has when I was in their SoHo boutique a few weeks ago. Was so tempted to get one of the nano ones but couldn’t decide which.

The mini, which you have in the print, is a great size, I just wish the strap attached on the ends the way it does on the larger sizes.


----------



## Jereni

Chanel mini vintage-style flap today. It was backlit - color is not quite this deep.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Chanel mini vintage-style flap today. It was backlit - color is not quite this deep.
> 
> View attachment 5392170


This is stunning! What a bag and lovely photo composition.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is stunning! What a bag and lovely photo composition.



Thank you! Lol I’m just standing in a parking lot. I just got lucky with the sun angle.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.
> 
> View attachment 5392253


Jen I know how smooshy and soft their leather is. I have a camera bag by MM. This one is so stylish yet fun! Is it new bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Jereni said:


> Hella cute! I admired the various mini sizes that Longchamps has when I was in their SoHo boutique a few weeks ago. Was so tempted to get one of the nano ones but couldn’t decide which.
> 
> The mini, which you have in the print, is a great size, I just wish the strap attached on the ends the way it does on the larger sizes.



Are you only interested in the leather ones?   Because most of the nylon XS (same size as SSM) have straps attached to the sides.  All the leather XS and a few non leather ones (like SSM and my shearling XS) have straps hooked to the handles.  I have fallen madly in love with this XS size this year — they are great.  Hope you can find one you like.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Jen I know how smooshy and soft their leather is. I have a camera bag by MM. This one is so stylish yet fun! Is it new bag?



Thank you!     MM camera bags are the best! I have 2. I forget which color yours is? No, just one I haven't worn much over the winter. I love the leather, but don't want to risk it in the snow.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Wearing my happy bag from frrry
> 
> There are 33 pieces of different leather on this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5391972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391973



Love this bag!       It's on my Wish List.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     MM camera bags are the best! I have 2. I forget which color yours is? No, just one I haven't worn much over the winter. I love the leather, but don't want to risk it in the snow.


Mine is gold-ish with an irridescent finish.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today


----------



## Christofle

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347


Oh my


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347


What a gorgeous color! Is this new?


----------



## Jereni

Iamminda said:


> Are you only interested in the leather ones?   Because most of the nylon XS (same size as SSM) have straps attached to the sides.  All the leather XS and a few non leather ones (like SSM and my shearling XS) have straps hooked to the handles.  I have fallen madly in love with this XS size this year — they are great.  Hope you can find one you like.



Yeah in truth it’s the leather ones I prefer. The small size that they used to do - when they first started the Cuirs - those had the straps on the ends I think. I always wish I’d gotten one of those.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> What a gorgeous color! Is this new?


No, I've had it for a few years. My handbags are scattered in different locations in my house so sometimes I forget what I have. How do you store all your beautiful bags?


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> No, I've had it for a few years. My handbags are scattered in different locations in my house so sometimes I forget what I have. How do you store all your beautiful bags?


I have a purse room! My kids moved out so we have three unused bedrooms, one of which became my purse room. Most are on bookshelves. A few are hanging on hooks. It's not really organized. I often have to look around to find the bag I want since most are in dustbags. One of these days I should come up with a system. The room isn't just dedicated to purses. It also has my desktop computer. It's where I pay the bills. I store things I'm selling in there too.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347



What a beauty !


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty !


Thank you Minda


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I have a purse room! My kids moved out so we have three unused bedrooms, one of which became my purse room. Most are on bookshelves. A few are hanging on hooks. It's not really organized. I often have to look around to find the bag I want since most are in dustbags. One of these days I should come up with a system. The room isn't just dedicated to purses. It also has my desktop computer. It's where I pay the bills. I store things I'm selling in there too.


I have an extra bedroom that is currently a junk room. One of these days I should convert it to 100% as my purse room. Let me know if you come up with a system. We'd all probably love to hear it!


----------



## Katinahat

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347


This is stunning! I love the colour and the colour name. I’m envious of @whateve’s bag room too but possibly it’s a good thing as it stops me getting too carried away!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Le Pliage today.
> View attachment 5392098
> View attachment 5392113


Ooo!! Love the bag and the baked goods. Both look yummy!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.
> 
> View attachment 5392253


Wow! Love the super squishy look to this bag and the black silver contrast! What are the materials - all lamb leather?


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thank you! Lol I’m just standing in a parking lot. I just got lucky with the sun angle.


What’s sun?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Ooo!! Love the bag and the baked goods. Both look yummy!


Thank you Kat!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Hella cute! I admired the various mini sizes that Longchamps has when I was in their SoHo boutique a few weeks ago. Was so tempted to get one of the nano ones but couldn’t decide which.
> 
> The mini, which you have in the print, is a great size, I just wish the strap attached on the ends the way it does on the larger sizes.


Thank you! I personally prefer this way of attaching the strap, because I think it makes me look slimmer by creating a visual V like shape with the strap when worn, but it is kinda painful to get in and out of the bag. But I'd rather look slimmer and deal with this minor pain since it's not a bag I use often.
There are other LP bags in this size that attach on the sides.  It definitely is more comfy this way, but I don't like it as much visually when worn,  as it makes the sides flap up, and distorts the cute shape of the bag.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> What’s sun?


That's how I feel these days too!!! 
Always cloudy here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347


Love seeing this bag!!! MC bags are awesome!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Love the super squishy look to this bag and the black silver contrast! What are the materials - all lamb leather?



Thank you!    I think so.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and orange. I'm loving these juicy colors together!


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch today.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and orange. I'm loving these juicy colors together!
> View attachment 5392624


I love these bright colours together.


----------



## Katinahat

Longchamp Brioche again today.


----------



## Blair333

My Triangle Bag from PLG


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and orange. I'm loving these juicy colors together!
> View attachment 5392624



Wow, so pretty!  First, you introduced me to — and sold me on — pink and yellow.   Now pink and orange.  Must try this combo — thanks SSSSSM


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina bag in orchid.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina bag in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5392939


This is such a beautiful colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> This is such a beautiful colour!



Thank you!    And it can look a range of pink to purple, depending on the lighting.


----------



## Iamminda

This pink girl again for National Bubble Tea Day — pearls and (tapioca) pearls .


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> This pink girl again for National Bubble Tea Day — pearls and (tapioca) pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393036


National Bubble Tea Day!?!
Love the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This pink girl again for National Bubble Tea Day — pearls and (tapioca) pearls .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393036


This RB Abb is so versatile! It looks gorgeous with the pearls!!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Shelby33

RM 07


----------



## Iamminda

Thank You .  Apparently, just about every day is a National (Fill in the Blank) Day.  There’s a calendar run by an entrepreneur and is designed for marketing promotions .  Today is National Chocolate Parfait Day  



Katinahat said:


> National Bubble Tea Day!?!
> Love the bag.





Sunshine mama said:


> This RB Abb is so versatile! It looks gorgeous with the pearls!!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thank You . Apparently, just about every day is a National (Fill in the Blank) Day. There’s a calendar run by an entrepreneur and is designed for marketing promotions . Today is National Chocolate Parfait Day


In a couple days is National Two Different Color Shoes Day!


----------



## whateve

Fossil again. Who knew such an inexpensive bag would make me so happy?


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> View attachment 5393847
> 
> Fossil again. Who knew such an inexpensive bag would make me so happy?


The bag charm is so cute!

I am toting this today. Kate Spade flower pot bag.


----------



## whateve

Naminé said:


> The bag charm is so cute!
> 
> I am toting this today. Kate Spade flower pot bag.
> View attachment 5393849
> 
> View attachment 5393850
> 
> View attachment 5393852


Thank you! Your flower pot is adorable! I'm tempted to get the charm that matches it.


----------



## JenJBS

Naminé said:


> The bag charm is so cute!
> 
> I am toting this today. Kate Spade flower pot bag.
> View attachment 5393849
> 
> View attachment 5393850
> 
> View attachment 5393852



What a unique and creative bag!     KS has the best novelty bags!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5393847
> 
> Fossil again. Who knew such an inexpensive bag would make me so happy?



I  this one every time I see it posted here.  Must remember what HS said “You can like a bag without owning it”.


----------



## Naminé

whateve said:


> Thank you! Your flower pot is adorable! I'm tempted to get the charm that matches it.





JenJBS said:


> What a unique and creative bag!     KS has the best novelty bags!


Thank you girls!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!



Thanks friend!


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> My sister: Would you be willing to help me reorganize the pantry today?
> 
> Me: Gee, I'd love to but I have to get my steps in today. I won't be able to sit and relax until I get back.
> View attachment 5385311



That croissant had better have chocolate in it!


----------



## Jereni

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5393427



Such a pretty shade of green!



Naminé said:


> The bag charm is so cute!
> 
> I am toting this today. Kate Spade flower pot bag.
> View attachment 5393849
> 
> View attachment 5393850
> 
> View attachment 5393852



OMG adorable. 



Iamminda said:


> Must remember what HS said “You can like a bag without owning it”.



This is a mindset I really need to commit to. It’s so hard though!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Jereni said:


> Such a pretty shade of green!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a mindset I really need to commit to. It’s so hard though!


Thank you @Jereni, I love this green color too, it is perfect for spring. However, I had dinner once with my 73-year old friend and he said: „I think the color of your bag is a little too intense, too crazy”


----------



## Jereni

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you @Jereni, I love this green color too, it is perfect for spring. However, I had dinner once with my 73-year old friend and he said: „I think the color of your bag is a little too intense, too crazy”



#friendfail


----------



## Jereni

Tory Burch Studio bag today.


----------



## jbags07

Addicted to bags said:


> Carrying my Mark Cross in geranium today
> 
> View attachment 5392347


Wow  this is just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

Saturday bag



and Sunday bag….i don’t think i’ve seen any bean bags posted here, but they are the best bags, for groceries, farmers markets, the library, beach bag, and trips….and they come in a bunch of sizes. The minis are super cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BagLadyT said:


> That croissant had better have chocolate in it!


Hi BLT! 
 No chocolate. My drink was a caramel latte and I didn't want anything else sweet.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Going home this afternoon. Spent the weekend with the grandkids so the parents could have a Date Weekend Getaway.  I'm carrying my Coach book tote because I rarely carry it when I'm walking in the city. I didn't think it would even leave the house, but this is my third trip to Safeway this weekend. Because when do grandkids say they need something from Safeway? As soon as you get back from Safeway!


----------



## pmburk

Gucci Marmont large


----------



## RuedeNesle

pmburk said:


> Gucci Marmont large
> 
> View attachment 5394276


  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pmburk

RuedeNesle said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jbags07 said:


> Wow  this is just stunning!


Thank you jbags07!   It's lined with a buttery nappa leather too. MC makes quality bags.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## JenJBS

Hanna Wilson said:


> Thank you @Jereni, I love this green color too, it is perfect for spring. However, I had dinner once with my 73-year old friend and he said: „I think the color of your bag is a little too intense, too crazy”



If he thinks that color is intense and crazy I don't even want to imagine what he'd say about some of the really intense colors purses can come in.


----------



## BagLadyT

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi BLT!
> No chocolate. My drink was a caramel latte and I didn't want anything else sweet.



When I grow up I hope to be logical just like you…I’m 40…


----------



## BagLadyT

pmburk said:


> Gucci Marmont large
> 
> View attachment 5394276



Yeeeeessss!!!


----------



## B4GBuff

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag.
> 
> View attachment 5392253



Your bag could double as a pillow!  its so smooshy looking!


----------



## B4GBuff

whateve said:


> View attachment 5393847
> 
> Fossil again. Who knew such an inexpensive bag would make me so happy?



Fossil for their price is super underrated. Their leather is actually high quality. Great work bags that can take a lot of abuse too! Their briefcases/ laptop bags are great!


----------



## JenJBS

B4GBuff said:


> Your bag could double as a pillow!  its so smooshy looking!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Apparently, just about every day is a National (Fill in the Blank) Day.





whateve said:


> In a couple days is National Two Different Color Shoes Day!


In honor of National Two Different Color Shoes Day:


----------



## Sunshine mama

I hadn't used this one for so long.


----------



## Jereni

It’s a dreary day here in DC and looking like a dreary week so I decided I needed to wear a dramatic bag to combat the clouds!


----------



## MKB0925

Jereni said:


> It’s a dreary day here in DC and looking like a dreary week so I decided I needed to wear a dramatic bag to combat the clouds!
> 
> View attachment 5395025


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous color!!


+1


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach


----------



## JenJBS

The Row double circle bag.


----------



## Blair333

PLG Full Crossbody Tote in nutmeg as a workbag for today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I hadn't used this one for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394859



Such a fun bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a fun bag!


Thank you.  And your bag is super cute!!


----------



## jbags07

Costco run with Copper Specchio Mini Cabat


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  And your bag is super cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using the inner bag from my Marc Jacobs duet bag...


----------



## Lake Effect

This is the loveliest of all my vintage  Coach bags. This beauty has more less been unused. It's from the early 80's and is my new office bag. It's the HG I didn't even know was out there till I saw it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach
> View attachment 5395383


   You got me again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mulberry mini Alexa makes me smile.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry mini Alexa makes me smile.
> View attachment 5395905


Mini Alexa makes me smile too! She's so cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Double Post.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Break from errands. Peet's in the Embarcadero. Playing with the pens I told myself not to buy this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Break from errands. Peet's in the Embarcadero. Playing with the pens I told myself not to buy this morning.
> View attachment 5395945


Lol!!!
Cute pens and beautiful red bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol!!!
> Cute pens and beautiful red bag!


Thanks! Would you believe I forgot to get a RED pen?   I guess I'm going back!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach
> View attachment 5395383


What a happy colour and I love the pairing of the charm’s collar with it!


----------



## Katinahat

jbags07 said:


> Costco run with Copper Specchio Mini Cabat
> 
> View attachment 5395513


Love your charm! Did it come with the bag. The textures pair so well!


----------



## Katinahat

RuedeNesle said:


> Break from errands. Peet's in the Embarcadero. Playing with the pens I told myself not to buy this morning.
> View attachment 5395945


In my line of work pens are essential and don’t count towards shopping. Colours brighten the statement written no matter what!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry mini Alexa makes me smile.
> View attachment 5395905


You know my heart sings when I see this. I feel like we are Ying and Yang with your lilac fitting into my deep Mulberry pink perfectly.


----------



## Iamminda

Pink Perfection 



Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry mini Alexa makes me smile.
> View attachment 5395905



It’s always nice and comforting to see your pretty red bag out and about on this thread . What a lovely place to enjoy a cup of coffee. BTW, is Papyrus still there?



RuedeNesle said:


> Break from errands. Peet's in the Embarcadero. Playing with the pens I told myself not to buy this morning.
> View attachment 5395945


----------



## Katinahat

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5395726
> 
> This is the loveliest of all my vintage  Coach bags. This beauty has more less been unused. It's from the early 80's and is my new office bag. It's the HG I didn't even know was out there till I saw it!


And a perfect pairing with your scarf. Totes are brilliant for work IMO. It’s taken me too long to realise this!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katinahat said:


> In my line of work pens are essential and don’t count towards shopping. Colours brighten the statement written no matter what!


I just got off the phone with my BFF. I told her you are my new BFF.   We share the same work history, but she never understood my obsession for pen colors. Thanks Kat! 



Iamminda said:


> It’s always nice and comforting to see your pretty red bag out and about on this thread . What a lovely place to enjoy a cup of coffee. BTW, is Papyrus still there?


Thanks Minda! 
It feels good to finally be comfortable being out and about.  I have always found that spot to be a nice place to sit and people watch. (And now people are back to watch!)
Sadly all the Papyrus stores in this area have permanently closed. Online is the only option. I used to love browsing and buying in three of the Papyrus stores in SF, including the store that was in the Embarcadero.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5395726
> 
> This is the loveliest of all my vintage  Coach bags. This beauty has more less been unused. It's from the early 80's and is my new office bag. It's the HG I didn't even know was out there till I saw it!


It's so gorgeous it glows!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Break from errands. Peet's in the Embarcadero. Playing with the pens I told myself not to buy this morning.
> View attachment 5395945


I see you listened to yourself! Your RED Coach bag is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> You got me again!


Thanks! Sorry I forgot to warn you! I hope you didn't get hurt when you fainted.


Katinahat said:


> What a happy colour and I love the pairing of the charm’s collar with it!


Thank you! I had a lot of charms to choose from.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I see you listened to yourself! Your RED Coach bag is beautiful!


 I also listened to myself when I said don't go back and buy red pens! (Bought two.)

Thanks WE!  



whateve said:


> Thanks! Sorry I forgot to warn you! I hope you didn't get hurt when you fainted.



I'm good. I keep my laptop close to my couch just in case.


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry mini Alexa makes me smile.
> View attachment 5395905


She is sooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

Celebrating May Fourth


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Convertible Clutch


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating May Fourth
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396164



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Coral Nikki.       

Mother Nature gave us a gray, dreary day, but I showed her!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So cute!



Thank you Jen — I adore this little guy.  

So you do have a beautiful coral bag already or is it new?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you Jen — I adore this little guy.
> 
> So you do have a beautiful coral bag already or is it new?



Easy to see why you adore him!   

I've had it since October, but didn't wear it much over the winter. It got me wanting more coral bags...


----------



## Lake Effect

Katinahat said:


> And a perfect pairing with your scarf. Totes are brilliant for work IMO. It’s taken me too long to realise this!


That is one of my favorite thrifted scarves. I grabbed it just before I left because the office can be chilly. By the time I got to the car I saw it was a perfect match! I am basically paperless for my work, but I do track a few things on paper so I just need something for a few folders. And a few other essentials. I really enjoy not only being able to find such an usual vintage bag, but being able to use it regularly! 


whateve said:


> It's so gorgeous it glows!


Ty It does look amazing in natural light


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> You know my heart sings when I see this. I feel like we are Ying and Yang with your lilac fitting into my deep Mulberry pink perfectly.


I feel the same way. It was sooo hard deciding between this color and your bag's color!


----------



## Narnanz

All week has been this Oroton Large Keira in chocolate brown...great work bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I feel the same way. It was sooo hard deciding between this color and your bag's color!


And I’m using mine today!


----------



## dignatius

My Periwinkle Small Antigona back from the office.  The Antigona may not be the IT bag anymore but 5 year on, I still love it.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> All week has been this Oroton Large Keira in chocolate brown...great work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396808


The leather looks fantastic. It reminds me of BV cervo.


----------



## whateve

dignatius said:


> My Periwinkle Small Antigona back from the office.  The Antigona may not be the IT bag anymore but 5 year on, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 5396876


I love this color!


----------



## Jereni

RuedeNesle said:


> I just got off the phone with my BFF. I told her you are my new BFF.   We share the same work history, but she never understood my obsession for pen colors. Thanks Kat!
> 
> 
> Thanks Minda!
> It feels good to finally be comfortable being out and about.  I have always found that spot to be a nice place to sit and people watch. (And now people are back to watch!)
> Sadly all the Papyrus stores in this area have permanently closed. Online is the only option. I used to love browsing and buying in three of the Papyrus stores in SF, including the store that was in the Embarcadero.



I too loved Papyrus! Are they gone from everywhere!



dignatius said:


> My Periwinkle Small Antigona back from the office.  The Antigona may not be the IT bag anymore but 5 year on, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 5396876



This is gorgeous. I want a periwinkle colored bag badly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Mark Cross Benchley. I have 3 MC bags and all 3 of them are leather lined.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Benchley. I have 3 MC bags and all 3 of them are leather lined.
> 
> View attachment 5397059
> View attachment 5397062


It's an adorable style!


----------



## IntheOcean

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating May Fourth
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396164


Cuteness overload! 


dignatius said:


> My Periwinkle Small Antigona back from the office.  The Antigona may not be the IT bag anymore but 5 year on, I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 5396876


Love this color! Such a unique shade.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Celebrating May Fourth
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396164


Adorable!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Yesterday HH 07 or 08


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> View attachment 5392139
> 
> Bottega Veneta


I'd have a hard time not using this every day!!


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> I have a purse room! My kids moved out so we have three unused bedrooms, one of which became my purse room. Most are on bookshelves. A few are hanging on hooks. It's not really organized. I often have to look around to find the bag I want since most are in dustbags. One of these days I should come up with a system. The room isn't just dedicated to purses. It also has my desktop computer. It's where I pay the bills. I store things I'm selling in there too.


But at least you use dustbags! I never do....


----------



## missconvy

Puffy Longchamp today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Me to my Dooney: I told you before we left home we're NOT buying pens! Today we're buying veggies......okay, that's a lie, but we're still not buying pens!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I need to buy more tiny bags for his next May 4th photoshoot.



IntheOcean said:


> Cuteness overload!





Sunshine mama said:


> Adorable!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Me to my Dooney: I told you before we left home we're NOT buying pens! Today we're buying veggies......okay, that's a lie, but we're still not buying pens!
> View attachment 5397322



That patent red looks so good and you know I love that strap!  And not to enable but buying pens is better than buying bags — just saying .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> That patent red looks so good and you know I love that strap!  And not to enable but buying pens is better than buying bags — just saying .


Thanks Minda!  

 But then I'll "need" a new bag for all my pens.


----------



## Addicted to bags

missconvy said:


> Puffy Longchamp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397257


That's cute! Is that the original strap for the bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

RuedeNesle said:


> Me to my Dooney: I told you before we left home we're NOT buying pens! Today we're buying veggies......okay, that's a lie, but we're still not buying pens!
> View attachment 5397322


You should check out an Asian stationary store Rue! Asians love pens and have millions of choices like different thicknesses of the writing point and so many color choices and they sell the pens in singles so you don't have to have colors you don't need. Way more than what you'd see in a regular stationary store.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Addicted to bags said:


> You should check out an Asian stationary store Rue! Asians love pens and have millions of choices like different thicknesses of the writing point and so many color choices. Way more than what you'd see in a regular stationary store.


Yes! I should be able to claim Maido in Japantown Center as a dependent.   I have spent so much money there on journals and pens. (Well I know where I'm walking tomorrow!  )


----------



## missconvy

Addicted to bags said:


> That's cute! Is that the original strap for the bag?


Nope, the original is quite skinny. I bought this one on Amazon


----------



## Addicted to bags

missconvy said:


> Nope, the original is quite skinny. I bought this one on Amazon


Ah that's what I thought. I have 2 mini LC bags from when they first released them and yes, it's a skinny strap. Your strap is cute. May I ask for the vendors name? TIA


----------



## missconvy

Addicted to bags said:


> Ah that's what I thought. I have 2 mini LC bags from when they first released them and yes, it's a skinny strap. Your strap is cute. May I ask for the vendors name? TIA


Yea no prob. Here’s the link.


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09L1QK41L?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
		

Just note the dimensions. It’s not a super long strap if you like your straps long


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> I'd have a hard time not using this every day!!


Thank you! If I had fewer bags I would be happy to stay in this one. Often I take it on vacation when I'm only bringing one bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Mark Cross Benchley. I have 3 MC bags and all 3 of them are leather lined.
> 
> View attachment 5397059
> View attachment 5397062


The style, craftsmanship and leather are all divine!       




Shelby33 said:


> Yesterday HH 07 or 08
> View attachment 5397238


That color!      And it looks perfect with those pretty pink flowers!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new RM Edie


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> The style, craftsmanship and leather are all divine!



Thank you Jen


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.
> View attachment 5397637


I love quilted leather and this bag looks wonderful!


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> My new RM Edie
> View attachment 5397761


Another quilted beauty. It looks so good on you! You have a wonderful relaxed style.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> My new RM Edie
> View attachment 5397761



 Very cute! I like the plum color and the gunmetal hardware together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> My new RM Edie
> View attachment 5397761


Looks nonchalantly chic!!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I love quilted leather and this bag looks wonderful!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

At the botanical garden. And still fishing.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted leather bucket bag.
> View attachment 5397637


All time favourite!


----------



## Jereni

Celine micro luggage today.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> All time favourite!


Thank you, Molly!   



Sunshine mama said:


> At the botanical garden. And still fishing.
> View attachment 5398023
> View attachment 5398029
> View attachment 5398030
> View attachment 5398034



The bag and flowers are lovely!   But the pic of the bag and statue is priceless! Brilliant shot!


----------



## JenJBS

My red Halo bag today.


----------



## coffee2go

Technically haven’t carried it out yet, but I can’t take my hands off it, the thrill of the new bag! My new Valextra Triennale


----------



## Narnanz

Last Couple of days is my vintage Gucci leather trimmed canvas hobo, using a Coach strap.


----------



## jbags07

Yesterdays bag, BV Iridescent green Scarabee Tote


----------



## jbags07

Katinahat said:


> Love your charm! Did it come with the bag. The textures pair so well!


Thank u!  Miss Piggy did not come with the bag, it was a lucky find on Fashionphile….these older BV charms sell pretty fast….


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Yesterdays bag, BV Iridescent green Scarabee Tote
> 
> View attachment 5398378



Beautiful!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5398575


What bag is this? The leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## Pursepigg

B bag in dark pink

View attachment 5398634


----------



## Pursepigg

Small hourglass in dark pink :$


----------



## IntheOcean

Can't wear any shoulder bags right now, so I'm still carrying my PS1 in Navy. Not the sturdiest of bags, but I just can't get enough of it


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> My red Halo bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5398192


   I love this bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Can't wear any shoulder bags right now, so I'm still carrying my PS1 in Navy. Not the sturdiest of bags, but I just can't get enough of it
> View attachment 5398688


It's beautiful! And I hope your shoulder heals soon.


----------



## IntheOcean

RuedeNesle said:


> It's beautiful! And I hope your shoulder heals soon.


Thank you, RuedeNesle!  It's not my shoulder, actually. 



Spoiler: (TMI warning, just in case) 



It's my boobs! I finally had the surgery I should've gotten years ago - a breast lift. Couldn't be happier. It's the anchor version, and while it's healing well, any bag hitting on the side of my upper body is a no-go for the time being


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, RuedeNesle!  It's not my shoulder, actually.


I'm happy it was for something you wanted/needed. Enjoy carrying your PS1 while you heal.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> Another quilted beauty. It looks so good on you! You have a wonderful relaxed style.



Thank you so much! My everyday style has changed drastically since the pandemic. I started working fully remotely and became a mom, so my business attire has sat unused for quite some time! Casually cute is the way to go with a toddler 



Jereni said:


> Very cute! I like the plum color and the gunmetal hardware together.



It’s such an unexpectedly awesome pairing for me, and hardware is actually black. I do love gunmetal hardware though and totally would have opted for that if it were an option!



Sunshine mama said:


> Looks nonchalantly chic!!


Thank you! 

Couldn’t resist a passenger seat shot in the sun!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> What bag is this? The leather looks scrumptious!


It’s this Ferragamo, and thanks !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mulberry again!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5398575



I like this scarf — very pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry again!
> View attachment 5398955



SO pretty !  Can’t get enough of this one and really want it (please tell me this color is now sold out )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SO pretty !  Can’t get enough of this one and really want it (please tell me this color is now sold out )


Thank you IM! This lilac is still available!


----------



## Katinahat

Brioche today. For a cinema trip. Downton Abbey went to France so appropriately carrying a French bag!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> I like this scarf — very pretty.


Thank you!  It’s my fav one !


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Brioche today. For a cinema trip. Downton Abbey went to France so appropriately carrying a French bag!
> View attachment 5399076


I love this bag! Was the movie good?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I love this bag! Was the movie good?


Brilliant! But I’m a total Downton fan.


----------



## Iamminda

Using a new charm (MD gift from DD )


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Using a new charm (MD gift from DD )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399136



So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So cute!



Thank you Jen


----------



## coffee2go

Matchy matchy with my new bag and my new water bottle


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using a new charm (MD gift from DD )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399136


It's not pink,  but it's soooo cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Matchy matchy with my new bag and my new water bottle


So cute together!
May I ask what kind of bottle it is and what size?


----------



## coffee2go

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute together!
> May I ask what kind of bottle it is and what size?



It’s from Italian brand called 24bottles, very lightweight, made of stainless steel, mine is the smallest size they have, it fits 250 ml (about 8.45 oz). They have a great range of sizes and colors and also did several collaborations with fashion brands like Fendi and Dior. I used to have another bottle in same size in black, but had to leave it outside the Barclays Center while going to see the game, and unfortunately couldn’t find it anywhere once the game was over… so decided to go with a more colorful option when repurchasing it


----------



## MKB0925

JVSXOXO said:


> My new RM Edie
> View attachment 5397761


Love this....gorgeous bag and looks great on you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

MKB0925 said:


> Love this....gorgeous bag and looks great on you!



Thanks so much! It's such a great everyday bag. Chic with a little edge, and adds a nice pop of color to my mostly neutral wardrobe.


----------



## Yuki85

On my way home after watching Dr strange, I felt like I watched a horror movie!!! What it was soo good!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's not pink,  but it's soooo cute!!



Thanks .  That’s my criteria these days “It’s not pink but is it worthy?”


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Using a new charm (MD gift from DD )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399136


Cute bag and darling charm, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my new bag.  It is so practical and pretty.


----------



## whateve

Coach turnlock pouch


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> The style, craftsmanship and leather are all divine!
> 
> 
> 
> That color!      And it looks perfect with those pretty pink flowers!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno in apricot.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my new bag.  It is so practical and pretty.
> View attachment 5399621
> View attachment 5399622





Dextersmom said:


> Cute bag and darling charm, sweet IM.



Thanks so much dear DM .  So happy to see your posts again .  And glad to see you were able to get the beautiful NN — love it in black, suits you so well.


----------



## BagLadyT

This bag was on the chopping block but she’s growing on me.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much dear DM .  So happy to see your posts again .  And glad to see you were able to get the beautiful NN — love it in black, suits you so well.


Thank you so much, sweet IM.


----------



## Narnanz

Used this Coach Duffle in Navy all last week,  but as the weather changed,  decided to go for the more practical Longchamp LP in Arctic.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using TP19 as a bag for the first time. I like it.


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using TP19 as a bag for the first time. I like it.
> View attachment 5400373



So cute! I wish I had bought a 19 before they were d/c. I am using her big sister today.


----------



## Minkette

MK Hamilton


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Frrry Moon bag


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> So cute! I wish I had bought a 19 before they were d/c. I am using her big sister today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400444


Wow IM, this bag looks so good; pretty and practical.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Wow IM, this bag looks so good; pretty and practical.



Thanks DM .   This little enhancement made the TP so much more usable.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Carried the wrong bag (too heavy) to walk and catch BART to surprise my youngest GDD for her birthday Saturday. Switched bags before I headed back home on BART. I was planning to switch to one of my red leather bags when I got home, but I didn't because this bag really is great for walking and catching buses and trains. Holds everything I need, including my water bottle, and doesn't weigh me down. Walked to Target this morning.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the wrong bag (too heavy) to walk and catch BART to surprise my youngest GDD for her birthday Saturday. Switched bags before I headed back home on BART. I was planning to switch to one of my red leather bags when I got home, but I didn't because this bag really is great for walking and catching buses and trains. Holds everything I need, including my water bottle, and doesn't weigh me down. Walked to Target this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5400801



Pretty RN!  I appreciate a good nylon bag so much more as I get older and older .  Radley makes great bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty RN!  I appreciate a good nylon bag so much more as I get older and older .  Radley makes great bags.


Hi Minda!
Thanks! Same here.  Yes, and Radley's nylon bags are lightweight and durable.


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach court bag


----------



## JenJBS

Fount large bucket bag.  The leather!  The solid brass hardware!  The craftsmanship!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Carried the wrong bag (too heavy) to walk and catch BART to surprise my youngest GDD for her birthday Saturday. Switched bags before I headed back home on BART. I was planning to switch to one of my red leather bags when I got home, but I didn't because this bag really is great for walking and catching buses and trains. Holds everything I need, including my water bottle, and doesn't weigh me down. Walked to Target this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5400801


Wow, this bag must really be comfy for you to leave the red one at home!
And you must have done a lot of walking to go see your GDD! Could you tell her I said Happy Birthday? Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdean724

Baby’s 1st outing


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow, this bag must really be comfy for you to leave the red one at home!
> And you must have done a lot of walking to go see your GDD! Could you tell her I said Happy Birthday? Thank you in advance!


Hi SM!
This bag really is comfy. You know I've been online looking for it, or something similar in red.  This style was offered in paprika, which is more orange/red. I think if I bought the same bag, especially on the resale market, I would want a true red. I walked 4.5 miles total. The bus from BART to my DD's house doesn't run on Saturday and Sunday so I had to walk there, but my DD drove me to the station when I was going home. Then I walked a mile and half after I got off BART in SF.

Thanks! I will tell her you said "Happy Birthday"!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This HUGE bag today.


----------



## BagLadyT

My new 20! (The baby futon is equally cute in my opinion!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5401432
> 
> 
> My new 20! (The baby futon is equally cute in my opinion!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401437


Very pretty!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you friend!


----------



## Minkette

Mandarin Hamilton this rainy day!


----------



## jbags07

Loving my Speedy 20


----------



## dignatius

New-to-me Bulgari Serpenti shoulder bag.  That chain strap feels like jewelry and I feel like a million bucks when I hold it.


----------



## BagLadyT

jbags07 said:


> Loving my Speedy 20
> 
> View attachment 5401616


We’re bag twins!


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty ladies .  I haven’t used mine with the original strap yet in the 6 months I have had it (used mono and vachetta straps) but you are inspiring me to give the original strap a go next time.




BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5401432
> 
> 
> My new 20! (The baby futon is equally cute in my opinion!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401437






jbags07 said:


> Loving my Speedy 20
> 
> View attachment 5401616


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This HUGE bag today.
> View attachment 5401376


Extraordinary pic! The way you've captured the light and shadow on the bag and rock is exceptional!   





Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5401774



Love this style!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.
> 
> View attachment 5401782


Pretty Jen  — the color looks a bit metallic?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Jen  — the color looks a bit metallic?



Thank you, Minda!     Not metallic. Just the way the light hit it.


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> Pretty ladies .  I haven’t used mine with the original strap yet in the 6 months I have had it (used mono and vachetta straps) but you are inspiring me to give the original strap a go next time.


I wish the strap was long enuf for crossbody wear! Its just so stunning, even when hand carrying, to let it just hang there


----------



## BagLadyT

Iamminda said:


> Pretty ladies .  I haven’t used mine with the original strap yet in the 6 months I have had it (used mono and vachetta straps) but you are inspiring me to give the original strap a go next time.



To be honest when I first saw this bag  I was not a fan of the strap. Now I like it and I’m also short so the length isn’t a problem for me.


----------



## BagLadyT

jbags07 said:


> I wish the strap was long enuf for crossbody wear! Its just so stunning, even when hand carrying, to let it just hang there



I saw someone on YouTube use an extender on it and it still looked decent!


----------



## Iamminda

You are right — the strap is so pretty even just hanging there.



jbags07 said:


> I wish the strap was long enuf for crossbody wear! Its just so stunning, even when hand carrying, to let it just hang there




Me too.  Before I got the bag, I thought for sure I would not use the strap with it but after seeing yours and J’s pictures today, I will have to give it a try.   I have used the strap for other LV bags and like it.



BagLadyT said:


> To be honest when I first saw this bag  I was not a fan of the strap. Now I like it and I’m also short so the length isn’t a problem for me.


----------



## Jereni

LV multi-pochette while on a trip this week.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs baby groovee bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My weekend bag.


----------



## JenJBS

My Fossil bag today.


----------



## starrynite_87

Longchamp XS Le Pliage Filet


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors.


----------



## Narnanz

Saturday thrifting bag...found nothing.


Sunday shopping at The Warehouse bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And Mondays choice is beautiful to keep me going thru a full week of work where thrifting isn't going to happen


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> And Mondays choice is beautiful to keep me going thru a full week of work where thrifting isn't going to happen
> View attachment 5403876


 Now that's the way to start off the work week!


----------



## coffee2go

Alaia bucket bag


----------



## Blair333

My cute little Rebecca Minkoff bucket bag in a Portsmouth coffee shop.


----------



## GRSupraChick

whateve said:


> Michael Kors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403851


Super Cute!


----------



## leechiyong

Been awhile since I took this one out:


----------



## Jereni

Polene Huit this morning.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sonoma Pebbled Coach last week
	

		
			
		

		
	




Minkoff Teal Nikki today


----------



## Iamminda

Today, using the only men’s bag I have


----------



## whateve

One of my favorites.


----------



## Molly0

I love getting out these old Coaches.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD's dynamic duo.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> DD's dynamic duo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404880



So cute that your DD has a Momma and Baby LC too .  Love fancy ladies rooms like that one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute that your DD has a Momma and Baby LC too .  Love fancy ladies rooms like that one!


Thank you. But it wasn't a ladies room. It was for everyone.  So it was awkward when a man walked into the room while I was getting DD's bag picture! LOL.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5405237


Was today your first day at work? How did it go?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Was today your first day at work? How did it go?



It was.    Really good day!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> It was.   Really good day!


That's great!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's great!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> It was.    Really good day!



Glad to hear you had a great first day Jen


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Glad to hear you had a great first day Jen



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag really wanted to be part of a group photo.  Then a self portrait.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> I love getting out these old Coaches.
> View attachment 5404579


Love it, especially in this colorway! So smooshy and slouchy


----------



## jbags07

I have not moved out of this bag since i got it last week


----------



## whateve

kate spade


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Today, using the only men’s bag I have
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404401


You have the cutest and most  functional bags, sweet IM.


----------



## Dextersmom

Molly0 said:


> I love getting out these old Coaches.
> View attachment 5404579


This is really cute and smooshy looking.


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5406109
> 
> kate spade


What a gorgeous shade of green.


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag really wanted to be part of a group photo.  Then a self portrait.
> View attachment 5405744
> View attachment 5405745


What a sweet little pink baby.


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5404415
> 
> One of my favorites.


What a color. So vibrant and happy.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bag.  Smooshy!


----------



## Dextersmom

jbags07 said:


> I have not moved out of this bag since i got it last week
> 
> View attachment 5406084


I can understand that as it is too cute for words.


----------



## jbags07

Dextersmom said:


> I can understand that as it is too cute for words.


Thank u  I know poofs are kind of off trend right now, but i just love them  Adds even more cuteness to the bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> You have the cutest and most  functional bags, sweet IM.



Thanks dear DM .  I think playing with and dressing up bags is my favorite hobby .


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> I have not moved out of this bag since i got it last week
> 
> View attachment 5406084



I love this whole look — too cute for words .  I should have bought the Japan charm last year.  And I love this giant pom — I want a pom but can’t decide what color would best with my bags


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> Love it, especially in this colorway! So smooshy and slouchy


Thankyou!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Molly0

Dextersmom said:


> This is really cute and smooshy looking.


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> I love this whole look — too cute for words .  I should have bought the Japan charm last year.  And I love this giant pom — I want a pom but can’t decide what color would best with my bags


Thank u very much   I didn’t get the charm last year either. So i paid over retail on FP last week, but its new stock…they do have a few more listed ….but i hate how they price gauge on seasonal LV pieces 

i say buy your first pom in a bright happy color, which will then look great on many of your bags. Once u get one, i predict more


----------



## Iamminda

jbags07 said:


> Thank u very much   I didn’t get the charm last year either. So i paid over retail on FP last week, but its new stock…they do have a few more listed ….but i hate how they price gauge on seasonal LV pieces
> 
> i say buy your first pom in a bright happy color, which will then look great on many of your bags. Once u get one, i predict more



FP‘s listing prices are so ridiculously high now   and yet their offers are ridiculously low .  Like they were (maybe still are) selling the S20 strap alone for 1k last fall!!!


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Gucci Ophidia with a crossbody strap from Amazon.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Balenciaga Mid Afternoon bag from 2006 today !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

By the pool Kirigami


----------



## jbags07

Iamminda said:


> FP‘s listing prices are so ridiculously high now   and yet their offers are ridiculously low .  Like they were (maybe still are) selling the S20 strap alone for 1k last fall!!!


Its ridic!  I just sent 5 bags in to them, the offers were low, i can’t wait to see what they list them for. Rebags offers were even lower tho!  But FP’s prices on hard to get LV pieces are worse then any of their other prices, except for Hermes bags. Double, triple retail sometimes


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Its ridic!  I just sent 5 bags in to them, the offers were low, i can’t wait to see what they list them for. Rebags offers were even lower tho!  But FP’s prices on hard to get LV pieces are worse then any of their other prices, except for Hermes bags. Double, triple retail sometimes


Now you know why I did what I did. Would rather have it go to someone who wants it.


----------



## JenJBS

Stand Studio tote bag.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Now you know why I did what I did. Would rather have it go to someone who wants it.


100%. Its insulting too, the lowballs. And its much better to send them to homes where they will be loved and cherished, and ms karung will be


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Stand Studio tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5406854


Beauty Jen, is it new?


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Beauty Jen, is it new?



Thank you!   Pretty new. I'm wearing it more now it's spring!


----------



## whateve

pmburk said:


> Vintage Gucci Ophidia with a crossbody strap from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5406564


The strap matches perfectly!


----------



## mariliz11

McQueen tote for traveling


----------



## MeiLing05

Currently, I am carrying Charles and Keith. Lurking around to find more bags i can purchase


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink butterfly


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A pink butterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407465



 I love all your BTP pieces, and you photographed them so beautifully!


----------



## jbags07

Bottega Karung Clutch


----------



## Joule

Fendi Fendista


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Cara for a meal and concert.


----------



## Molly0

jbags07 said:


> Bottega Karung Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5407719


Wow!  What a treasure!


----------



## Narnanz

Chance of rain...so out came this one.


----------



## jbags07

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  What a treasure!


Thank u


----------



## Jereni

BV pouch for dinner on the Potomac.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> Fendi Fendista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407843


I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> BV pouch for dinner on the Potomac.
> 
> View attachment 5408259


What a refreshing view and drink!
And your bag looks so squishy and comfortable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Chance of rain...so out came this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408086


Orange you glad you have this pretty bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Cara for a meal and concert.
> View attachment 5407881


So pretty!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

My Kira’s first outing!


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> My Kira’s first outing!
> View attachment 5408535


Gorgeous bag! Love your whole outfit - very summery colours.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> BV pouch for dinner on the Potomac.
> 
> View attachment 5408259


Very nice bag! What a view!


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Chance of rain...so out came this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408086


Love the bright colour!

Always a chance of rain where I live. My bag contents in the “summer” always include both an umbrella and sunglasses!


----------



## Narnanz

This gorgeous Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...big thanks to @houseof999  ...isn't he handsome


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love your whole outfit - very summery colours.



Thank you! I was walking out of the store and a gentleman told me I looked like sunshine.


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I didn't wear this bag today, but I really wanted to share how cute this Coach Ruby keychain is! It really is!!! It's so darn cute. Ruby 18 is sitting next to the keychain for size reference.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't wear this bag today, but I really wanted to share how cute this Coach Ruby keychain is! It really is!!! It's so darn cute. Ruby 18 is sitting next to the keychain for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408698



Adorable! Mama and Baby bags!


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't wear this bag today, but I really wanted to share how cute this Coach Ruby keychain is! It really is!!! It's so darn cute. Ruby 18 is sitting next to the keychain for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408698


This charm was in my online shopping cart, but after seeing your picture, somehow I now just have a Coach order confirmation email.  Not sure what happened there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> This charm was in my online shopping cart, but after seeing your picture, somehow I now just have a Coach order confirmation email.  Not sure what happened there.


Hahaha!
We're gonna be twins! What an honor.


----------



## Iamminda

It was a denim day today (like most days)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It was a denim day today (like most days)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408761


This is soooo cute IM!!! I didn't know you had this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Hahaha!
> We're gonna be twins! What an honor.


Honor's all mine.  Thank you for the motivation!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks SSSM . Just got this new denim one to embrace the denim trend .  You got to get the Big Ruby to go with that cute mini — I am a big believer that if there’s a baby version out there, one must buy them both to reunite Momma and Baby




Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo cute IM!!! I didn't know you had this bag.





Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't wear this bag today, but I really wanted to share how cute this Coach Ruby keychain is! It really is!!! It's so darn cute. Ruby 18 is sitting next to the keychain for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408698


----------



## Molly0

I must admit to enjoying all the gazillions of pockets and pouches in this Lululemon. ( Festival Bag I think)


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's a work-Saturday for me. Carrying my Saint Germain bag from YSL today.


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> It was a denim day today (like most days)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408761


Gorgeous! I love the pom-pom and other charms with it. Perfect accessories.


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> It's a work-Saturday for me. Carrying my Saint Germain bag from YSL today.
> View attachment 5408902


Beautiful work bag. I feel like it is already thinking of Saturday night after work. Guinness and wine anyone? I’m a G&T girl myself.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I didn't wear this bag today, but I really wanted to share how cute this Coach Ruby keychain is! It really is!!! It's so darn cute. Ruby 18 is sitting next to the keychain for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408698


This is making me squeal it’s so cute. I’m joining the “get both” cry!!


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> This gorgeous Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...big thanks to @houseof999  ...isn't he handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408627





JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.
> View attachment 5408695


More strong colours today. Lovely bags!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> It's a work-Saturday for me. Carrying my Saint Germain bag from YSL today.
> View attachment 5408902


  If you have to work on Saturday at least you have a beautiful assistant helping you carry your items.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> This gorgeous Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...big thanks to @houseof999  ...isn't he handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408627


He is handsome!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> More strong colours today. Lovely bags!



Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

RM 09


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> RM 09
> View attachment 5409055


 I love bright PINK!


----------



## sdkitty

Katinahat said:


> I love bright PINK!


that cat in your avatar


----------



## Katinahat

sdkitty said:


> that cat in your avatar


I know! I can’t claim ownership - found picture online! But I have two tabbies. Yours is cute too!!


----------



## sdkitty

Katinahat said:


> I know! I can’t claim ownership - found picture online! But I have two tabbies. Yours is cute too!!
> 
> View attachment 5409060


yours look so much like by boy....our little girl is a torbie so markings are a bit different


----------



## elisabettaverde

Jereni said:


> Celine belt bag today. Perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 5385268


So pretty and right for the season!  I’ve been low key stalking this exact color since this bag came out.  Are these still in production?


----------



## elisabettaverde

Precious Mulberry Belted Bayswater for my sorority conference…just hit the right notes of professional and feminine.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous! I love the pom-pom and other charms with it. Perfect accessories.



Thank you.


----------



## Katinahat

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5409070
> View attachment 5409072
> 
> Precious Mulberry Belted Bayswater for my sorority conference…just hit the right notes of professional and feminine.


This is a stunning bag! The picture is so pretty.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs today.
> 
> View attachment 5409233


Love the colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Love the colour!



Thank you!


----------



## poohbag

Goyard St Louis Claire Voie yellow pm size


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> What a refreshing view and drink!
> And your bag looks so squishy and comfortable.



Thank you! It was the perfect bag for a summer evening and dinner.



JVSXOXO said:


> My Kira’s first outing!
> View attachment 5408535



Cute! And I love your sandals.



Narnanz said:


> This gorgeous Willis in Currant with Nickel hardware...big thanks to @houseof999  ...isn't he handsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408627



Wow this is stunning. What a gorgeous and special piece.



Katinahat said:


> I know! I can’t claim ownership - found picture online! But I have two tabbies. Yours is cute too!!
> 
> View attachment 5409060



Omg I thought my cats were beautiful but yours are AMAZING. The markings on that one on the left!



elisabettaverde said:


> So pretty and right for the season!  I’ve been low key stalking this exact color since this bag came out.  Are these still in production?



Thank you! Tbh, I am pretty sure this color is not available in boutiques anymore. I bought mine preloved. But the style is still produced for sure.


----------



## Mimmy

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5409327


This is a beauty, Narnanz!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5409327


Lovely hairy bag! Looks so smooth, like it had a shave.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Lovely hairy bag! Looks so smooth, like it had a shave.


He came very welll manscaped...I didnt need to do much at all.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Cute! And I love your sandals.



Thank you!  The Steve Madden ads got me last summer and I ordered a couple pairs of sandals. So cute and pretty comfortable too!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning bag! The picture is so pretty.


Thank you!  It’s crazy how well the top shot came out even though the hotel lobby was so crowded.


----------



## coffee2go

dangerouscurves said:


> It's a work-Saturday for me. Carrying my Saint Germain bag from YSL today.
> View attachment 5408902


Wow, which year it was released? It’s really cute, I like the shape of it


----------



## dangerouscurves

coffee2go said:


> Wow, which year it was released? It’s really cute, I like the shape of it


Thank you. Saint Laurent released it in 2015 I believe. It's been discontinued.


----------



## dangerouscurves

RuedeNesle said:


> If you have to work on Saturday at least you have a beautiful assistant helping you carry your items.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful work bag. I feel like it is already thinking of Saturday night after work. Guinness and wine anyone? I’m a G&T girl myself.


 Me too!!!


----------



## Molly0

My favourite bags lately seem to all be from 1995.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Willis 18 with my new sandals this weekend.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Coach Willis 18 with my new sandals this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5409955


I always love your pink bags and those sandals are beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> My favourite bags lately seem to all be from 1995.
> View attachment 5409919


It’s clearly a great vintage!


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa for drinks at a table in the window looking out at the sea.


----------



## JenJBS

Carried Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church today.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I always love your pink bags and those sandals are beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

Small Lou in taupe…


----------



## whateve

Coach


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Carried Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5409976


So cute. But I keep thinking it's called the clam shell.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa for drinks at a table in the window looking out at the sea.
> View attachment 5409966


What a lovely photo for a lovely bag!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute. But I keep thinking it's called the clam shell.



Thank you!     That name does fit.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> My favourite bags lately seem to all be from 1995.
> View attachment 5409919


Just want to say, lately every time I scroll and see your name I'm holding my breath, hoping to see your beautiful white Valentino bag!    Do you carry it this time of the year (Spring) or more in the Summer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Just want to say, lately every time I scroll and see your name I'm holding my breath, hoping to see your beautiful white Valentino bag!    Do you carry it this time of the year (Spring) or more in the Summer?


Let's hope you don't have to hold your breath for a long time. 
Right @Molly0  ??


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Let's hope you don't have to hold your breath for a long time.
> Right @Molly0  ??


----------



## coffee2go

Chloe C mini in croco


----------



## RuedeNesle

coffee2go said:


> Chloe C mini in croco


  Beautiful!


----------



## Joule

Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Just want to say, lately every time I scroll and see your name I'm holding my breath, hoping to see your beautiful white Valentino bag!    Do you carry it this time of the year (Spring) or more in the Summer?


She’ll definitely be getting out.  

According to the “old school” it’s almost after May long weekend!


----------



## Molly0

Joule said:


> View attachment 5410434
> 
> Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


Breathtaking!  What a dream!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> View attachment 5410434
> 
> Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


Veto very pretty color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> She’ll definitely be getting out.
> 
> According to the “old school” it’s almost after May long weekend!


I'll be patiently waiting.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> Chloe C mini in croco



Stunning red!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Joule said:


> View attachment 5410434
> 
> Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


I love this colour! Stunning bag.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Chloe C mini in croco


Ooo, red! Lovely.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410025
> 
> Coach


Lovely colour. Bright and cheerful!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Carried Marc Jacobs The Soiree to church today.
> 
> View attachment 5409976


What a pretty metallic bag!


----------



## Katinahat

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Lou in taupe…
> 
> View attachment 5410024


What gorgeous squishy leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> What a pretty metallic bag!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Coach Willis 18 with my new sandals this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5409955


Stunning color!  



Joule said:


> View attachment 5410434
> 
> Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


That color is TDF!


----------



## More bags

dignatius said:


> New-to-me Bulgari Serpenti shoulder bag.  That chain strap feels like jewelry and I feel like a million bucks when I hold it.
> 
> View attachment 5401661


Stunning bag - I love the colour!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JimLovesPurses

Jack Georges Voyager 7832 Crossbody Hobo Bag. This is my favorite everyday purse.


----------



## whateve

Joule said:


> View attachment 5410434
> 
> Hermès Evelyne. It's the last week of school and the days are full, so I want comfort.


My favorite color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Lovely colour. Bright and cheerful!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

BV with new Coach charm


----------



## gwendo25

LV pochette accessoires today.


----------



## IntheOcean

It's been awhile! My Givenchy bag today


----------



## XCCX

My car after a long day of work and some shopping


----------



## Molly0

XCCX said:


> My car after a long day of work and some shopping
> 
> View attachment 5411198


Ooooh I wanna know… what’s in the box!


----------



## XCCX

Molly0 said:


> Ooooh I wanna know… what’s in the box!


----------



## Dextersmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410994
> 
> BV with new Coach charm


Gorgeous BV and adorable charm.


----------



## Dextersmom

IntheOcean said:


> It's been awhile! My Givenchy bag today
> 
> View attachment 5411193


So lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410994
> 
> BV with new Coach charm



Pretty — You are making me want this charm too!   Wonder if it would look good on my bleu Lavande B.


----------



## whateve

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous BV and adorable charm.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Pretty — You are making me want this charm too!   Wonder if it would look good on my bleu Lavande B.


Thanks! What do you think?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Thanks! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411357



Thanks for this pic — looks great!  The purple in the charm is subtle and the other colors really stand out nicely.


----------



## Katinahat

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5411213


So pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## XCCX

Katinahat said:


> So pretty. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5411213


Congratulations on your new beauty! 



whateve said:


> Thanks! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411357


Love it!


----------



## XCCX

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!
> 
> 
> Love it!


Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

Coach


----------



## Molly0

Happy White bag season!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dextersmom said:


> So lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Happy White bag season!
> View attachment 5411600


 
  I LOVE this bag!  It's so nice to see it again. When I'm not looking at red bag pictures I'll be staring at this beauty. I  LOVE this bag! (Did I say that already?  )
Thanks for a happy start to Hump Day!


----------



## Jereni

Prada double zip yesterday. A great sturdy bag for a rainy day.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I LOVE this bag!  It's so nice to see it again. When I'm not looking at red bag pictures I'll be staring at this beauty. I  LOVE this bag! (Did I say that already?  )
> Thanks for a happy start to Hump Day!


Thank you! 
She does have a way about her.


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll be patiently waiting.
> View attachment 5410506


Geez I thought you guys were rebels!?


----------



## Shelby33

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410994
> 
> BV with new Coach charm


This is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## XCCX

Love this color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5411816



   This is turning out to be a great morning! 


Shelby33 said:


> Geez I thought you guys were rebels!?


I will wear any color throughout the year but I know there are still those who consider some colors seasonal.
I have a small stroke every time I hear/read someone put away their red bags for the summer.


----------



## Blair333

Riding with this 27 y/o beauty today. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.


----------



## XCCX

I am actually torn!

From my Instagram:


----------



## whateve

XCCX said:


> I am actually torn!
> 
> From my Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5411869


Pink, for sure!


----------



## whateve

Shelby33 said:


> This is nothing short of amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

XCCX said:


> I am actually torn!
> 
> From my Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5411869


I vote white.


----------



## Naminé

Polene Cyme tote. Love how comfortable this bag is!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## the blvo D

She’s my favorite Polene.


----------



## Katinahat

XCCX said:


> Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 5411842


Oh my goodness! Gorgeous colour.


----------



## Katinahat

Naminé said:


> Polene Cyme tote. Love how comfortable this bag is!
> View attachment 5412029





the blvo D said:


> She’s my favorite Polene.


Love these Polene! I’m getting tempting!


----------



## Katinahat

Blair333 said:


> Riding with this 27 y/o beauty today. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411863


What a beautiful bag to have had for all these years! It’s in great condition after your cleaning. I bet it could tell some stories.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5411510
> 
> Coach


Love these vivid metallic colours!


----------



## XCCX

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness! Gorgeous colour.


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Prada double zip yesterday. A great sturdy bag for a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5411732


Love this double zip style! Looks really stylish.


----------



## Katinahat

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5411816


Wow! Great red bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Molly0 said:


> Happy White bag season!
> View attachment 5411600


Beautiful. Is it summer?


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5412043


This bag has a great print! Really draws  you in.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Small Bayswater Satchel


----------



## Blair333

Thank you! I’ve actually only had it for maybe 9 months. I purposely purchased one made in 1995, when I had my first child!


----------



## coffee2go

Two bag day… or should I say three? (yes, I’m looking at you Chanel shopper bag)  Valextra Triennale and super handy Longchamp Le Filet fishnet bag


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo satchel today.


----------



## Molly0

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful. Is it summer?


Thank you.  No but here in Canada there’s an old saying that you shouldn’t wear white pants or carry a white handbag until after the “May 24th long weekend”.  Not really a thing anymore but I always think of it.


----------



## maggiesze1

My plush Marc Jacobs tote today!


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Neuf


----------



## HarlemBagLady

MCM Liz Pouch (from the Shopper Tote) with a Coach Strap and a chain from Amazon.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5411816


This color is a showstopper!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Love these Polene! I’m getting tempting!



Yessss - come over to the dark side!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My keychain as a bag. 
I had to take a photo next to its big big cousin.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My keychain as a bag.
> I had to take a photo next to its big big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412601


Biggie and baby are both so cute! Such a fun color. You'll definitely see your bag when you travel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Biggie and baby are both so cute! Such a fun color. You'll definitely see your bag when you travel.


Thank you.  The big bag is not mine.  I took this photo at the store. It's the size of a duffle bag, and I wouldn't dare carry any duffle without wheels!


----------



## Katinahat

Bayswater.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Thank you.  No but here in Canada there’s an old saying that you shouldn’t wear white pants or carry a white handbag until after the “May 24th long weekend”.  Not really a thing anymore but I always think of it.


In the US, it is after Memorial Day, which is this coming weekend. Traditionally it is May 31, but now it is whatever Monday is closest to the day so we get a 3 day weekend.


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> My plush Marc Jacobs tote today!
> 
> View attachment 5412211


Love this in the plush version!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Love these vivid metallic colours!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve




----------



## bbygotbag

Jereni said:


> Prada double zip yesterday. A great sturdy bag for a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5411732



I love this bag!!!  May I ask what this color is called? And is it the medium size?


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> View attachment 5410994
> 
> BV with new Coach charm


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Blair333 said:


> Riding with this 27 y/o beauty today. I haven’t been using her as much as I should be. So I cleaned her up and conditioned her yesterday to make her more presentable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411863


Looks amazing! Nothing beats the older canvas. Gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

Feeling blue today….

BV Small Garda


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

bbygotbag said:


> I love this bag!!!  May I ask what this color is called? And is it the medium size?



I believe this is the medium yes. The color is called Argilla. Nice to see another Prada tote lover! These bags aren’t as popular as they were around 7 years ago but I still love them. I think about getting one in the size just down from this one.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

XCCX said:


> Love this color!
> 
> View attachment 5411842


Dripping with elegance!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5412762


Such a pretty color and style!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> My keychain as a bag.
> I had to take a photo next to its big big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412601


Adorable pic!  Your little one is so cute! 




jbags07 said:


> Feeling blue today….
> 
> BV Small Garda
> 
> View attachment 5412712


Such a beautiful blue! BV colors... 




Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty color and style!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## HeartHermes

Just received this bag and I can't stop carrying it.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5412683


Oooh !  I love these satchels so much! 

Now you’ve inspired me to get out my similar one in a similar colour . 
…off I go to change purses again


----------



## Iamminda

I really need more bags to go with this beautiful strap


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine mama said:


> Dripping with elegance!


Thank you!!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I really need more bags to go with this beautiful strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412952


I love that strap. It looks so good with your Bal.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Technically on Wednesday. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> Technically on Wednesday. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412997


Cool picture.
It looks like the water is coming out of the bag!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> My keychain as a bag.
> I had to take a photo next to its big big cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412601


Wow! Love the color!


----------



## Jereni

Iamminda said:


> I really need more bags to go with this beautiful strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412952



This bag, and pic, are DEVASTATING. Oh my goodness. ::fans self::


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5412683


Hey WE!
Beautiful!   The color looks fuchsia on my screen. What color is it?

What is the name of this bag? I forgot. I may or may not be looking for it on ebay or poshmark later.  



Molly0 said:


> Oooh ! * I love these satchels so much!*
> 
> Now you’ve inspired me to get out my similar one in a similar colour .
> …off I go to change purses again


Me too! Every time I see someone carrying this style I regret not getting it.  I can't wait to see pics of your bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I really need more bags to go with this beautiful strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412952


The bag and the strap are beautiful!   I love the blue tones in this picture. It looks like an ad.

I can't wait to see the bag you buy to match this beautiful strap.


----------



## Molly0

Here’s my raspberry satchel from 2014.


I dribbled a spot of coffee on her & in madly trying to rub it off, I damaged the leather on a little leather patch that was on the front, so I had to do “surgery” and replaced it with that cursive Coach insignia (from another old pouch) that was sacrificed.
She truly is one of a kind now.


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey WE!
> Beautiful!   The color looks fuchsia on my screen. What color is it?
> 
> What is the name of this bag? I forgot. I may or may not be looking for it on ebay or poshmark later.
> 
> 
> Me too! Every time I see someone carrying this style I regret not getting it.  I can't wait to see pics of your bag!


Hi Rue! Thanks! It is fuchsia! Coach called it either raspberry or magenta, I'm not sure which. Were you hoping for red? It's a Madison Sabrina. The style number is 12937. There is a similar factory style called Ashley.

I was never interested in this style until I saw it in person.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Hi Rue! Thanks! It is fuchsia! Coach called it either raspberry or magenta, I'm not sure which. Were you hoping for red? It's a Madison Sabrina. The style number is 12937. There is a similar factory style called Ashley.
> 
> I was never interested in this style until I saw it in person.


Thanks WE!
Yes, I'm hoping for red. 
I wasn't interested in this bag until I saw it in person also. I was at Starbucks a few years ago when I saw a woman carrying it. I couldn't take my eyes off her bag. It looks so good when it's being carried.  I should have purchased then.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .   I love this bag/strap combo so much.  

RN — thanks for noticing the blue tone of this bag……….confirming that this is _not _a purple bag……….confirming that I _still_ need a true purple bag!  



whateve said:


> I love that strap. It looks so good with your Bal.





Jereni said:


> This bag, and pic, are DEVASTATING. Oh my goodness. ::fans self::





RuedeNesle said:


> The bag and the strap are beautiful!   I love the blue tones in this picture. It looks like an ad.
> 
> I can't wait to see the bag you buy to match this beautiful strap.


----------



## coach943

Bespoke Massaccesi Selene Midi in Tan Handmade Vacchetta.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .   I love this bag/strap combo so much.
> 
> RN — thanks for noticing the blue tone of this bag……….confirming that this is _not _a purple bag………*.confirming that I still need a true purple bag!*


 I did see a "little" purple tones. At first I was going to write "blue/purple tones" but I thought the purple was maybe just from the lighting in the car. You're right, you still need a true purple bag!


----------



## whateve

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks WE!
> Yes, I'm hoping for red.
> I wasn't interested in this bag until I saw it in person also. I was at Starbucks a few years ago when I saw a woman carrying it. I couldn't take my eyes off her bag. It looks so good when it's being carried.  I should have purchased then.


You may not believe what I paid for mine, in used condition of course. On ebay with tax and shipping, almost $21!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .   I love this bag/strap combo so much.
> 
> RN — thanks for noticing the blue tone of this bag……….confirming that this is _not _a purple bag……….confirming that I _still_ need a true purple bag!


Of course you need a purple bag. As I gaze over at my bleu lavande that is looking very purple today, even next to my purple BV. I need a purple that leans towards red.


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Neuf for date night with DH. Margarita time!


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> You may not believe what I paid for mine, in used condition of course. On ebay with tax and shipping, almost $21!


$21!  
I'm about to "unlike" all the bags I liked on ebay/Poshmark earlier. You just lowered my price range.  I may not get that low but now I'm not willing to pay the prices I've seen so far.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day, Mulberry again. I really love this bag.
Kinda funny story. I took this to my check up and my dentist(a man) said the bag was "so cute"!
So I asked him if he loves bags!(very used to watching bag  videos from male youtubers)
And he said no.
For some reason I thought the whole convo was strangely funny.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, Mulberry again. I really love this bag.
> Kinda funny story. I took this to my check up and my dentist(a man) said the bag was "so cute"!
> So I asked him if he loves bags!(very used to watching bag  videos from male youtubers)
> And he said no.
> For some reason I thought the whole convo was strangely funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413691


I really love this bag and your story is funny!
Reminds me when one of our building managers was here installing new blinds recently. I was in the same room watching a WIMB Marc Jacobs canvas "The Tote" video. He asked, "Is that leather?" I said, "No, it's canvas." He said, "Not the bag! The Macbook cover. Why would you think I was interested in the bag?" 

P.S. Love the view!


----------



## donnafoch




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day, Mulberry again. I really love this bag.
> Kinda funny story. I took this to my check up and my dentist(a man) said the bag was "so cute"!
> So I asked him if he loves bags!(very used to watching bag  videos from male youtubers)
> And he said no.
> For some reason I thought the whole convo was strangely funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413691



That’s cute and funny that he complimented you on your bag.  This reminds me of many years ago on a Casual Friday, a male colleague complimented me on my velour fringe tunic a couple times that day .  I always thought that was a cute top and apparently this guy did too.


----------



## missconvy

I’ve been carrying this to the French Open and I saw another lady with the orange today!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.
> 
> View attachment 5413944


So pretty!  Do you use this as a handheld bag?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!  Do you use this as a handheld bag?



Thank you!     Yes. Handheld.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Date night with my Kira


----------



## yellow_tulip

Went to the zoo this morning.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My modified Deadly Ponies bag


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Huit!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> I’ve been carrying this to the French Open and I saw another lady with the orange today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413892


So jealous you're in Paris, but very happy for you!   How is it there right now with the French Open and Liverpool/Real Madrid tourist? Is it getting crowded again? I was there in July, 2019 and I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> So jealous you're in Paris, but very happy for you!   How is it there right now with the French Open and Liverpool/Real Madrid tourist? Is it getting crowded again? I was there in July, 2019 and I can't wait to go back!


How was your experience in July, temperature wise?


----------



## Molly0

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Huit!!!
> 
> View attachment 5414315


Oh man!  This colour!


----------



## Molly0

I had to get this out since I did my nails in lavender.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I had to get this out since I did my nails in lavender.
> View attachment 5414378


Love the heart clasp on this!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the heart clasp on this!


Thanks.  I’m not usually one for suede but this one makes my heart sing. I love the whimsy of the clasp too!


----------



## leechiyong

Molly0 said:


> I had to get this out since I did my nails in lavender.
> View attachment 5414378


Is the hardware brushed finish too?  It complements the bag so nicely!


----------



## Molly0

leechiyong said:


> Is the hardware brushed finish too?  It complements the bag so nicely!


Thank you!  Yes it is a brushed finished.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> How was your experience in July, temperature wise?


It was VERY hot!  The temp during the day ranged from 85-100, and we had all the windows open at night to catch a breeze. That was my first trip to Paris in the Summer. My sister warned me about the heat but I still wasn't prepared to  sweat so much.   I like going in October for the weather, but I wouldn't hesitate to go in July again if I have the chance.


----------



## JenJBS

This Coach bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> My modified Deadly Ponies bag
> View attachment 5414250


I still haven't bought mine (busy refitting my home gym). Still loving her?


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> So jealous you're in Paris, but very happy for you!   How is it there right now with the French Open and Liverpool/Real Madrid tourist? Is it getting crowded again? I was there in July, 2019 and I can't wait to go back!


Thank you! Roland Garros was packed haha. Champs de Elysee was pretty crowded also. We went to LV 40 min before close and got turned away because there was a line. There were crowds outside Eiffel and the Arc.


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> It was VERY hot!  The temp during the day ranged from 85-100, and we had all the windows open at night to catch a breeze. That was my first trip to Paris in the Summer. My sister warned me about the heat but I still wasn't prepared to  sweat so much.   I like going in October for the weather, but I wouldn't hesitate to go in July again if I have the chance.


Remember most of the restaurants don’t have air conditioning, so you’d be fighting for a seat outside to eat


----------



## Nibb

Bottega Veneta Cabat at breakfast, Nodini for martinis.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

yellow_tulip said:


> View attachment 5414183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the zoo this morning.



Is that a Massaccesi Star?  If so, what's the custom lining color?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Claudia Herzog said:


> Is that a Massaccesi Star?  If so, what's the custom lining color?


Yes it is! It’s red lining.


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Thank you! Roland Garros was packed haha. Champs de Elysee was pretty crowded also. We went to LV 40 min before close and got turned away because there was a line. There were crowds outside Eiffel and the Arc.


Thanks for your reply!
I hope you're able to make it to LV.
Continue to have a great time!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> I still haven't bought mine (busy refitting my home gym). Still loving her?


Yes , it's perfect for me and I love the shearling


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes , it's perfect for me and I love the shearling


Glad to hear it, it’s still on my list.


----------



## missconvy

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> I hope you're able to make it to LV.
> Continue to have a great time!


Thank you! Sadly, we just got home a couple hours ago. I was able to find what I wanted (and more!) at the LV at CDG airport


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Thank you! Sadly, we just got home a couple hours ago. I was able to find what I wanted (and more!) at the LV at CDG airport


 I'm so happy you found what you wanted (and more)!


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked this Montsouris BB up a few days ago and I think it is such a perfect summer bag.


----------



## whateve

I love this camera bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Back to my everyday bag


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5415315
> 
> I love this camera bag.


  I was hoping you also posted in this thread! I  love looking at her!


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5415315
> 
> I love this camera bag.



+1


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne GM in biscuit


----------



## fsadeli

afroken said:


> I’m still wearing this bag    It’s rare that I wear the same bag a few days in a row. She’s like a hug, so comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5365865


what bag is this? love it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coach tabby 26 for the week


----------



## Narnanz

Still in her...adore her.


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coach tabby 26 for the week
> View attachment 5416000



So pretty . I have tried this red apple one before — so tempted by it


----------



## Minkette

RM Regan on a chill day off from my clinic… such an easy bag and doesn’t cave in constantly like my Balenciaga part time


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


----------



## Molly0

They say tonight is the best meteor storm in centuries!


----------



## Minkette

Grass Green MAM


----------



## TotinScience

I got a bag from a Ukrainian brand Blackwood bags that makes leather bags with wooden elements and dried flowers in side panels. It sounds gimmicky, but in reality it's so striking and unique and despite the country being torn by war, they sent the bag to me safe and sound! This is a Blizzard in green .


----------



## Beauty2c

TotinScience said:


> I got a bag from a Ukrainian brand Blackwood bags that makes leather bags with wooden elements and dried flowers in side panels. It sounds gimmicky, but in reality it's so striking and unique and despite the country being torn by war, they sent the bag to me safe and sound! This is a Blizzard in green .
> 
> View attachment 5416264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416265


Very interesting company profile. The bags looks well made and unique. The company also donates 7% of sales to support Ukraine. Thanks for introducing the brand.


----------



## TotinScience

Beauty2c said:


> Very interesting company profile. The bags looks well made and unique. The company also donates 7% of sales to support Ukraine. Thanks for introducing the brand.


I was very happy with the bag looking pretty much exactly as pictured on their website/social media! It is definitely more of a statement/decorative bag, as it doesn't hold a whole lot (a small wallet, a phone, a kindle, keys, and maybe a chapstick). However, the ability to support a company during such a difficult time and getting a good product was worth a purchase for me  .


----------



## Jereni

Nanushka sac/hobo for bumming around on Memorial Day. Soaking up some late afternoon rainbows in this pic.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Sunshine mama

Dextersmom said:


> I picked this Montsouris BB up a few days ago and I think it is such a perfect summer bag.
> View attachment 5415284
> View attachment 5415287


It's looks very cute on you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This color is a showstopper!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Great red bag!


Thanks!!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Nanushka sac/hobo for bumming around on Memorial Day. Soaking up some late afternoon rainbows in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 5416409



This pic is extraordinary, with how you captured the light on the bag! Neat bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sunshine mama said:


> It's looks very cute on you!


Thank you, Sm.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> This pic is extraordinary, with how you captured the light on the bag! Neat bag!



Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Molly0




----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5417306


I know you had to embellish this bag with stars...but that scarf just goes so well with it.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in coral.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> I know you had to embellish this bag with stars...but that scarf just goes so well with it.


Thanks !  I just remembered that I had this scarf and thought that it might belong here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5417306


I really love this whole look! And I especially like the way you wrapped the handle.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this whole look! And I especially like the way you wrapped the handle.


Thank you!  You’re the best at accessorizing bags so I appreciate your compliment!


----------



## Minkette

Edie Shoulder Bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

Gucci medium crystal dome tote today.


----------



## Katinahat

Finding the joy with Mulberry pink!


----------



## Biran

Currently carrying my Coach Corner Zip Wristlet


----------



## A bottle of Red

Katinahat said:


> Finding the joy with Mulberry pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417952


Interesting how the color reflected in the mirror is so much pinker


----------



## Iamminda

This one this week!  Inspired by jbags to finally use the original strap for this bag — I like the nice summer vibe


----------



## maggiesze1

My newest Marc Jacobs mini tote in Regal Orchid! The color is sooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest Marc Jacobs mini tote in Regal Orchid! The color is sooo pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5418143



So pretty — I am so tempted by this one (good thing is out of stock currently)


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I am so tempted by this one (good thing is out of stock currently)


Thank you!   I think out of the 3 I have, this one might be my favorite!  fyi, bloomingdales has it in stock currently if you still want it...


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> My newest Marc Jacobs mini tote in Regal Orchid! The color is sooo pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5418143



I like the bag but OMG THE BAG CHARM IS EVERYTHING.


----------



## maggiesze1

Jereni said:


> I like the bag but OMG THE BAG CHARM IS EVERYTHING.


Thank you!  Its by Sophia Webster.


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5418565


I love the color and sheen on this one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> This one this week!  Inspired by jbags to finally use the original strap for this bag — I like the nice summer vibe
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418081


Pretty bag and accessories, sweet IM.


----------



## JenJBS

Dextersmom said:


> I love the color and sheen on this one.



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5418565



+1 on what DextersMom said — beautiful Jen


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty bag and accessories, sweet IM.



Thanks kindly dear DM


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> +1 on what DextersMom said — beautiful Jen



Thank you!


----------



## ggressive

Polène Cyme Mini in Lilac


----------



## Purse Chakra

This is the coolest thread and I am not sure why I haven't been hanging out here since I joined tPF last year. I'm looking forward to spending more time here to see all the great bags out there, and to learning about all the brands and styles I don't know anything about.

In the meantime, as a hello to everyone in this thread, I'm posting a smattering of photos of some of my handbags.

Nanushka Noya out for a working lunch:





Cuyana's tote system (various inserts inside that can be pulled out separately) during a trip to Washington, D.C.:





HOBO Sheila in heavy metal during a trip to the movies to see Sonic the Hedgehog with my son:





Coach Rogue Tote and Coach Swinger ready for a day of errands:





LV Pochette Metis in navy nacre riding shotgun after a business event:




LV Noe in damier azur during a sit-down dinner over a beach- and sun-filled Memorial Day weekend:


----------



## Iamminda

Purse Chakra said:


> This is the coolest thread and I am not sure why I haven't been hanging out here since I joined tPF last year. I'm looking forward to spending more time here to see all the great bags out there, and to learning about all the brands and styles I don't know anything about.
> 
> In the meantime, as a hello to everyone in this thread, I'm posting a smattering of photos of some of my handbags.
> 
> Nanushka Noya out for a working lunch:
> 
> View attachment 5419156
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyana's tote system (various inserts inside that can be pulled out separately) during a trip to Washington, D.C.:
> 
> View attachment 5419157
> 
> 
> 
> HOBO Sheila in heavy metal during a trip to the movies to see Sonic the Hedgehog with my son:
> 
> View attachment 5419158
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Rogue Tote and Coach Swinger ready for a day of errands:
> 
> View attachment 5419172
> 
> 
> 
> LV Pochette Metis in navy nacre riding shotgun after a business event:
> 
> View attachment 5419159
> 
> 
> LV Noe in damier azur during a sit-down dinner over a beach- and sun-filled Memorial Day weekend:
> 
> View attachment 5419160



Welcome to this thread and what a great selection of bags you have posted!  I adore that PM and wish I had gotten it (if I remember correctly, you were fortunate to find one months after launch?  Or was it someone else? ).  I am kinda interested in Cuyana — do you like the brand and is the leather as lovely as it appears to be?


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker heart purse.


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> Ted Baker heart purse.
> 
> View attachment 5419306


Love how the black makes the heart a bit more 'grown up'


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Love how the black makes the heart a bit more 'grown up'



Thank you!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Iamminda said:


> Welcome to this thread and what a great selection of bags you have posted!  I adore that PM and wish I had gotten it (if I remember correctly, you were fortunate to find one months after launch?  Or was it someone else? ).  I am kinda interested in Cuyana — do you like the brand and is the leather as lovely as it appears to be?



Thank you for the warm welcome, @Iamminda! You are the sweetest. Before dipping my toes in the Cuyana waters, I of course researched what tPFers had said about it. It seemed like there were some complaints from those who knew Cuyana leathers from its early years, but I have nothing to compare it to. So I will say on the scale of yummiest leathers, if, say, LV SC Bag/Mulberry Oversized Portobello Tote/vintage Coach were at the top end of the spectrum (I've never experienced H, so can't speak to that, ha ha), and if Coach 1941 leathers like Rogue generation 1 or 2 were at the other end of this spectrum of quality leathers (quality, but perhaps not necessarily exhale-out-loud yummy), Cuyana would be at the Coach 1941 end. Very nice quality, but not obsession-level? I also don't use my Cuyana much (so far), so I can't speak to how the leathers wear over time. The Cuyana Tote System is very handy for work trips. But my fav Cuyana style so far is the Oversized Double Loop Bag. Just love that style. I will make sure to post here the next time I carry that style.  I do love and appreciate the "fewer, better" ethos of the brand and consider it one of the brands I look out for, to see what's new.

As for the PM, yes that was me -- thanks to tPF!


----------



## Narnanz

Glad I had a backpack...shopped a tad too much at Briscoes and had to bike home with 3 bath mats and two artificial orchids.


----------



## Katinahat

A bottle of Red said:


> Interesting how the color reflected in the mirror is so much pinker


Yes, it’s a lovely bright pink. The lamp threw the lighting out a bit so the reflected colour is probably more accurate.


----------



## Yuki85

This cutie


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa at lunch.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And feeling flowery afterwards.


----------



## houseof999

Been in this black bag several days.  Time to switch.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Katinahat said:


> Alexa at lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419786
> 
> 
> And feeling flowery afterwards.
> View attachment 5419785


Fantastic color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another bag is pen obsessed!   Poshmark purchase (arrived June 2nd) Radley London Spring Park domed CBB. Orange/Red.


----------



## Blair333

I’m in love with this Rambler I just purchased off of Poshmark


----------



## Molly0

houseof999 said:


> Been in this black bag several days.  Time to switch.
> View attachment 5419816


Who makes this?  Leather looks great!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## houseof999

Molly0 said:


> Who makes this?  Leather looks great!


Oops I missed mentioning the name  . It's a Treesje.


----------



## Molly0

Oh yes I remember that name.  No wonder the leather looks so smooshie & thick.


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Huit


----------



## BagLadyT

Fendace!


----------



## Narnanz

New to me and my first RM...Bailey hobo.


----------



## Shelby33

RM '10


----------



## miyuki992

Shelby33 said:


> RM '10
> View attachment 5420857


Love the color!


----------



## henry359

this tote mommy bag from  bagsmart is perfect


----------



## Purse Chakra

I was out in the rain on Monday for my son's field day, so I grabbed one of my HOBO Sheila bags. I actually have this bag in three colors, and will probably add a fourth. I am not a huge fan of any other HOBO style -- but apparently I have a Sheila problem. I use a Samorga organizer when I carry this bag. Even though I am Team Slouch when it comes to bags, I don't love puddle-slouch -- a little structure is helpful. 






My Louis Vuitton SC Bag, sporting a new Coach leather strap, accompanied me to a luncheon yesterday.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Purse Chakra said:


> I was out in the rain on Monday for my son's field day, so I grabbed one of my HOBO Sheila bags. I actually have this bag in three colors, and will probably add a fourth. I am not a huge fan of any other HOBO style -- but apparently I have a Sheila problem. I use a Samorga organizer when I carry this bag. Even though I am Team Slouch when it comes to bags, I don't love puddle-slouch -- a little structure is helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5421117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Louis Vuitton SC Bag, sporting a new Coach leather strap, accompanied me to a luncheon yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5421118


Hi PC! 
I love both your bags but super love your SC!  
We're teammates. I'm Team Slouchy too, not puddle slouch. I hope your son enjoyed field day despite the rain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My recently acquired preowned Botkier Crosstown.


----------



## Shelby33

miyuki992 said:


> Love the color!


Thanks!!


----------



## Purse Chakra

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi PC!
> I love both your bags but super love your SC!
> We're teammates. I'm Team Slouchy too, not puddle slouch. I hope your son enjoyed field day despite the rain.



Love that we are teammates. "Slightly structured slouch" is how I think of it. It was a special field day, thank you -- my son if finishing up kindergarten. It goes so fast. 

As for the SC Bag -- I was very lucky to find her pre-owned in such great condition. I truly adore her!


----------



## Iamminda

Purse Chakra said:


> I was out in the rain on Monday for my son's field day, so I grabbed one of my HOBO Sheila bags. I actually have this bag in three colors, and will probably add a fourth. I am not a huge fan of any other HOBO style -- but apparently I have a Sheila problem. I use a Samorga organizer when I carry this bag. Even though I am Team Slouch when it comes to bags, I don't love puddle-slouch -- a little structure is helpful.
> 
> View attachment 5421117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Louis Vuitton SC Bag, sporting a new Coach leather strap, accompanied me to a luncheon yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5421118



I adore this gorgeous turquoise SC  — the best color SC IMO (wished they made it in the BB size which works better for me).


----------



## JenJBS

Stand Studio tote bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

JenJBS said:


> Stand Studio tote bag.
> View attachment 5421566



Purple Puffy Perfection!


----------



## JenJBS

Fimpagebag said:


> Purple Puffy Perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## yellow_tulip

Bag of the week. I don’t change out as often as I used to!


----------



## Iamminda

Out and about with this pinkie pie today


----------



## Jereni

My Bally saddle-style bag today. I just love this thing. It was such a surprise purchase too, as I don’t ever shop there, but this bag leaped from the window at me and dragged me inside and there was nothing I could do about it.


----------



## muchstuff

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5421646


Beautiful red!


----------



## AnastasiaF

Naminé said:


> Polene Cyme tote. Love how comfortable this bag is!
> View attachment 5412029


OMG! I am so in love with this bag    !! May I ask you how the cotton twill is wearing  ? Did you use any kind of protective spray?


----------



## scarlett79

Beloved Mulberry Mini Alexa in black with silver h/w; a slouchy oldie but still gorgeous. Here she is with her younger sister, pinky mink fur print. Love them both.


----------



## scarlett79

Katinahat said:


> Finding the joy with Mulberry pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417952



Oh these are absolute stunners


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5421646


  (I'm fainting twice because I also saw this pic in the Dooney thread.)  I'm really loving the strap as well! The strap on my new to me Radley bag doesn't detach. It's comfortable but I really love switching to colorful straps. I may carry it a few more times before I cut the strap. I would love a strap just like yours!


----------



## Naminé

AnastasiaF said:


> OMG! I am so in love with this bag    !! May I ask you how the cotton twill is wearing  ? Did you use any kind of protective spray?


It's holding up fine. I don't use any spray. I try to keep my bag from rubbing against any dirty surfaces. So far it's still clean.


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> (I'm fainting twice because I also saw this pic in the Dooney thread.)  I'm really loving the strap as well! The strap on my new to me Radley bag doesn't detach. It's comfortable but I really love switching to colorful straps. I may carry it a few more times before I cut the strap. I would love a strap just like yours!


Thank you my dearest friend....Love this bag but was sad I got it without a long strap...so have to use other colourful straps with her. The Saben NZ strap is very appropriate as its Pride month here in New Zealand


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> My Bally saddle-style bag today. I just love this thing. It was such a surprise purchase too, as I don’t ever shop there, but this bag leaped from the window at me and dragged me inside and there was nothing I could do about it.
> 
> View attachment 5421679


Love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> RM '10
> View attachment 5420857


This color is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse Chakra said:


> Love that we are teammates. "Slightly structured slouch" is how I think of it. It was a special field day, thank you -- my son if finishing up kindergarten. It goes so fast.
> 
> As for the SC Bag -- I was very lucky to find her pre-owned in such great condition. I truly adore her!


It's a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Out and about with this pinkie pie today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421662


So soooo pretty IM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Alexa at lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419786
> 
> 
> And feeling flowery afterwards.
> View attachment 5419785


So pretty! Is the color more like the 1st or the 2nd picture?


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Another bag is pen obsessed!   Poshmark purchase (arrived June 2nd) Radley London Spring Park domed CBB. Orange/Red.
> View attachment 5419963


Congrats on your red bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame bag and Ruby keychain together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on your red bag!


 Thanks SM! I've always wanted a red handbag.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this color!



Thank you SM!!!


----------



## LilOshawott

Chloe Darryl in Motty Grey
Just switched to a longer strapbecause I prefer crossbodies


----------



## mariliz11

LV Neverfull for traveling


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> This color is amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Craving chocolate


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bags


----------



## Purse Chakra

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a gorgeous color!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag and Ruby keychain together.
> 
> View attachment 5422176
> View attachment 5422178



Great combo. I almost got that keychain, but opted for the Rogue keychain instead. Seeing yours thinks maybe I need both.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Ran errands today with my LV Noe that's sporting a new braided top handle option and drawstring holder, both from Etsy. The top handle is quite handy.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Craving chocolate
> 
> View attachment 5422945



Now you have me craving chocolate as well! That strawberry charm is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse Chakra said:


> Great combo. I almost got that keychain, but opted for the Rogue keychain instead. Seeing yours thinks maybe I need both.


The one you got is really cute. I was tempted to get one too. I got the Ruby keychain because the color goes well with many of my bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Craving chocolate
> 
> View attachment 5422945


The leather looks divine!
And the strawberry charm!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> The leather looks divine!
> And the strawberry charm!!!


Thankyou!! I keep thinking of a strawberry cream chocolate tho.


----------



## Narnanz

Berkeley Saddle at McDs


----------



## JenJBS

My small Fount bucket bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My small Fount bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5423707


So cute!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ruby keychain again, at Lowe's. 
This time,  with a no brand bag.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5424048


I love the flowers but the clutch is so perfect ; it’s too hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I love that I can pair this bag with almost any outfit


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> Chloe Darryl in Motty Grey
> Just switched to a longer strapbecause I prefer crossbodies
> View attachment 5422556
> 
> View attachment 5422557


Neat woven detailing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Me: Do you need anything from Walgreen's?
Oldest GDD: No, I'm good.
Me: I'm not leaving for 30 minutes, give it some thought.  (30 minutes later, still no.)
Done at Walgreen's, about to pull out their parking lot. Phone rings.
Oldest GDD: Are you still at Walgreen's? I need razor blades.


----------



## Jereni

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I love that I can pair this bag with almost any outfit
> View attachment 5424127



Lovely pic!!! Looks Instagram-worthy


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Venetta Pouch20 in purple.


----------



## Iamminda

Jen, that BV is gorgeous .  Because of you, I feel like I am going to _need _more than this purple one, right?  .


----------



## leechiyong

Took my Coccinelle to a soccer match:


----------



## sassification

My new loewe square basket bag ♡


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pochette today


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424952


So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Coach Courier with oxblood leather liner, along with a Shinola Birdie keychain card card inside to match.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Jen, that BV is gorgeous .  Because of you, I feel like I am going to _need _more than this purple one, right?  .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424596



Right!    BV does do amazing colors! Just wish they weren't so expensive! 





Sunshine mama said:


> This pochette today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5424952


So pretty!     The bag and the pic!


----------



## sassification

Running a quick lunch errand, i love this seemingly small bag that actually packs a punch if i am deliberate about it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuscany Leather Fiordaliso…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Asprey 167 today.
This mini is all I need today


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Asprey 167 today.
> This mini is all I need today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425463


Absolutely stunning !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Absolutely stunning !


Thank you Christofle!


----------



## Raquelle

I just recently discovered a new designer, Erin Niguel, and made my first purchase. The entire bag is hand-painted! This is perfect for the summer time in Manhattan! I love it!
https://www.erinniguel.com/handbags/reikocylinder


----------



## Molly0

I picked up this Aimee Kestenberg & I thought it was denim that was somehow metallic treated.  It caught my eye because lately I’m liking the denim trend. (Always in jeans & who doesn’t like a little sparkle?) 
Well! It turns out it’s leather!  Who knew?
I noticed the zipper pull tassel “thingy” is raw leather on one side so I checked the tag and sure enough the whole bag is leather! That brand sure does some interesting treatments to leather.
(I included a close up to show how the leather looks like denim)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Molly0 said:


> I picked up this Aimee Kestenberg & I thought it was denim that was somehow metallic treated.  It caught my eye because lately I’m liking the denim trend. (Always in jeans & who doesn’t like a little sparkle?)
> Well! It turns out it’s leather!  Who knew?
> I noticed the zipper pull tassel “thingy” is raw leather on one side so I checked the tag and sure enough the whole bag is leather! That brand sure does some interesting treatments to leather.
> (I included a close up to show how the leather looks like denim)
> View attachment 5425940
> View attachment 5425941



Great find, MollyO.  

I’m familiar with this brand and what AK does to leather is amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Metallic edge mini-city.  

Flag Day in the US, so had to include the pillow.




.


----------



## Molly0

Fimpagebag said:


> Great find, MollyO.
> 
> I’m familiar with this brand and what AK does to leather is amazing. Enjoy!


Thanks JB  I will.


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> Thanks JB  I will.


Oops !   I meant Fimpagebag
Sorry!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> I picked up this Aimee Kestenberg & I thought it was denim that was somehow metallic treated.  It caught my eye because lately I’m liking the denim trend. (Always in jeans & who doesn’t like a little sparkle?)
> Well! It turns out it’s leather!  Who knew?
> I noticed the zipper pull tassel “thingy” is raw leather on one side so I checked the tag and sure enough the whole bag is leather! That brand sure does some interesting treatments to leather.
> (I included a close up to show how the leather looks like denim)
> View attachment 5425940
> View attachment 5425941



It _totally _looks like denim — very pretty, love the glittery look


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fuchsia Valentina Fiore Tote..


----------



## mariliz11

Fendi chain baguette


----------



## houseof999

Coach 1941 red Rogue 25. I am using all my Rogues one after another in no particular order.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in jungle green.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach 1941 red Rogue 25. I am using all my Rogues one after another in no particular order.
> View attachment 5426458


  You got me again! I could stare at your pictures of this bag all day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A mix of Coach, LV, and Kate Spade.


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> You got me again! I could stare at your pictures of this bag all day!


Thank you.  Sure..blame me for a whole day of being non-productive. I totally understand!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach Rogue Tote


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A mix of Coach, LV, and Kate Spade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427026



What a cute mix of accessories .


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Thank you.  Sure..blame me for a whole day of being non-productive. I totally understand!


 Actually you helped make me productive. See? I even have time for another cappuccino.


----------



## Jereni

Mulberry top handle Lily today


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## maggiesze1

Stella McCartney x Disney crossbody


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5427521


Moved into this Mullberry tote that arrived this morning...
Two bag changes in one day...is that OK?


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Stella McCartney x Disney crossbody
> View attachment 5427570



That is so cute!  You have the cutest bags.


----------



## 4purse

Riezky said:


> MZ Wallace Crosby bucket
> 
> View attachment 5347402


That’s a great bag


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Actually you helped make me productive. See? I even have time for another cappuccino.
> View attachment 5427361


The best to do list I've ever seen! Only if we could get paid to stare!


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Mulberry top handle Lily today


This made my heart skip a beat!


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> That is so cute!  You have the cutest bags.


Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## Alienza

LV empreinte fascinante. 
I have decided after carrying it only a few times since I got it, that this bag is too small for me   . no matter because I did plan this to be my ‘concert, theatre or event’ bag. But definitely cant be my daily bag. How do you fit your essentials into a small bag? Or maybe I have too many essentials?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Moved into this Mullberry tote that arrived this morning...
> Two bag changes in one day...is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427612



Perfectly permissible, Narnanz!  

Particularly love your new tote!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Coach Buttercup Kristin..


----------



## houseof999

After carrying my heartthrob red rogue I had to tone down the heart rate with this serene Marine Coach Sadie.


----------



## Molly0

Does anyone remember when these “Ruffle Bags” started showing up? ( I think maybe 2008-2009?)  I ran across this yesterday and what can I say? I’m a sucker for delicious leather so she just had to come home with me.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> This made my heart skip a beat!



Aw thank you!!! I adore this bag. It really elevates any outfit.


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Buttercup Coach Kristin….


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne PM in bleu pale


----------



## missconvy

Kurt Geiger


----------



## Beauty2c

BV boutis olimpia


----------



## JenJBS

Nehno Mini-Ina in Mango on this summer day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Orange and yellow


----------



## Iamminda

Feeling summery today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Feeling summery today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429280


So pretty and summery!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty and summery!!



Thanks so much SSSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Nehno Mini-Ina in Mango on this summer day.
> 
> View attachment 5429185


Mango and lemon. What a perfect combo!


----------



## houseof999

Long day that ended with a visit to the lake again.  This time with Coach Marleigh.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Orange and yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429267


So fun and cheerful! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Mango and lemon. What a perfect combo!


Thank you, Sunshine!   




houseof999 said:


> Long day that ended with a visit to the lake again.  This time with Coach Marleigh.
> View attachment 5429543


Beautiful bag! And the lake is also beautiful.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5427521


Glad to see a Proenza bag pop up here once in a (long) while!  Beauty.


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely Coach bag.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Posting a couple of bags I used this past week.

LV Pochette Metis in a metallic (navy nacre) color that I love. 





 LV Sophia Coppola (SC Bag) MM. A true work horse of a bag! Letting a stack of papers stick out to give a sense of how much she can fit.


----------



## Purse Chakra

And...it's going to be an intense work week ahead, so I am prepping my bag to kick off the week: Cuyana oversized double loop in dark olive.


----------



## whateve

Balenciaga Day for a couple weeks while traveling.




Switched to this kate spade I bought on my trip.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Balenciaga Day for a couple weeks while traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5430034
> 
> 
> Switched to this kate spade I bought on my trip.
> 
> View attachment 5430035



Well done, whateve!   

Love both bags, each with their own unmistakable vibe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vintage Botkier…


----------



## Sa26

My kurt Geiger mini Kensington in red.
im excited with it, my first daring color for a handba in a long Time.


----------



## Fierymo

Chanel Timeless Accordion flap bag


----------



## Katinahat

Fierymo said:


> Chanel Timeless Accordion flap bag
> 
> View attachment 5430543


OMG, not seen this before and I love it!!


----------



## Katinahat

Fimpagebag said:


> Vintage Botkier…
> 
> View attachment 5430212


Great picture and lovely bag!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Balenciaga Day for a couple weeks while traveling.
> 
> View attachment 5430034
> 
> 
> Switched to this kate spade I bought on my trip.
> 
> View attachment 5430035


Ooo, so this is new? I love the colour and the style. What a pretty shade. Is it a crossbody?


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Feeling summery today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429280


This is super cute! But then all your bags and photos look incredible.


----------



## Fierymo

Katinahat said:


> OMG, not seen this before and I love it!!


Thank you.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Ooo, so this is new? I love the colour and the style. What a pretty shade. Is it a crossbody?


Thanks! Yes, it's new! I found a color I didn't already have. It can be carried crossbody or by the handle. Both strap and handle are removable so it can be used as a clutch too.


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> This is super cute! But then all your bags and photos look incredible.



Thanks .  I am slowly learning and have been inspired by all the lovely photos on this thread.


----------



## ggressive

Worked out my "mini" Polènes – Neuf & Cyme – during this holiday-filled weekend. The weather was nice and the bags were cute as heck.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ggressive said:


> Worked out my "mini" Polènes – Neuf & Cyme – during this holiday-filled weekend. The weather was nice and the bags were cute as heck.
> 
> View attachment 5430664
> View attachment 5430665



Both are so pretty! I was zooming in to see what kind of adornment you had on the strap of the first bag since there are all kinds of charms and twillies out there. I chuckled when I realized it was a hair clip, but it is also pretty!


----------



## Yuki85

I realized that I need a big bag for work, so switching bags now


----------



## pmburk

Hardmill leather market tote, handmade in Seattle.


----------



## Molly0

Sometimes you just want a big bucket to throw everything in.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Gucci new Jackie bag today. I love the distressed leather on this bag !!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## coffee2go

Marc Jacobs Tote is a great beach bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My one concession to straw bags….


----------



## houseof999

Circle bag


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5431670



What a beautiful location for a photo shoot  — love the water lillies!


----------



## whateve

Thunderstorms today so vintage  Dooney AWL


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Thunderstorms today so vintage  Dooney AWL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431788



Yikes — thunderstorm in June?   Nice DB (wished I had kept the ones I had from that period).


----------



## Iamminda

Love a good navy tote


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Yikes — thunderstorm in June?   Nice DB (wished I had kept the ones I had from that period).


Thanks! It was eerie this morning. Overcast and muggy, and sort of glowing. I got this DB at a thrift store for $9 a few years ago. It's such a cute shape. I'd like it in another color.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Love a good navy tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431806


Love the scarf with it.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5431670


Cute bag! Who makes it?


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Love the scarf with it.



Thanks .  I fell in love with the scarf first and then picked a matching bag for it.  Strange weather indeed — roasting one day and then thunderstorm the next day.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I fell in love with the scarf first and then picked a matching bag for it.  Strange weather indeed — roasting one day and then thunderstorm the next day.


It's back to being hot already!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Cute bag! Who makes it?


Thank you.  No brand!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful location for a photo shoot  — love the water lillies!



Agreed! Beautiful location!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Neuf, Huit in Taupe and Chalk


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Proenza Schouler with Birks


----------



## Fimpagebag

Patricia Nash Nazaire Crossbody.


----------



## lenarmc

Tory Burch Miller Basket Weave Shoulder Bag


----------



## driftvelocity

St. Louis today


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Love a good navy tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431806


Masterful scarf tying!


----------



## Jereni

Mansur Gavriel mini soft lady bag


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Masterful scarf tying!



Thanks Molly — I appreciate it coming from you whose bag/scarf combos I admire.   I have my share of scarf-tying disasters that I don’t post .


----------



## houseof999

Behno in Lemon


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Behno in Lemon
> View attachment 5432575


Beautiful charm/purse pairing! I have that guy but I don't think I've ever used it.


----------



## whateve

Pink today.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just me and Edie finding out that I’m positive for strep throat…


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Beautiful charm/purse pairing! I have that guy but I don't think I've ever used it.


I think I may have seen you use it once and was inspired to find one for myself.  Speaking of charms did you ever find the dragon one?


----------



## Molly0

Me & Ralph


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I think I may have seen you use it once and was inspired to find one for myself.  Speaking of charms did you ever find the dragon one?


I never got it. I had an opportunity, then looked at it closely and decided I didn't love it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I never got it. I had an opportunity, then looked at it closely and decided I didn't love it.


You saw it in person? Or just looked at the pics?  I still like mine a lot.


----------



## Molly0

JVSXOXO said:


> Just me and Edie finding out that I’m positive for strep throat…
> 
> View attachment 5432658


Awe so sorry to hear that.  Take care!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> View attachment 5432647
> 
> Pink today.


OMG! That little pig!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> You saw it in person? Or just looked at the pics?  I still like mine a lot.


Just pics. It looks good in the pics on my computer, just didn't look good in the listing I was considering, then I stopped looking for it.


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> OMG! That little pig!


Aw, thanks! It's from the now defunct Henri Bendel.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> View attachment 5432647
> 
> Pink today.



Pretty and perfect for National Pink Day!   I am changing to a pink purse too .


----------



## Iamminda

Yep, had to change to a pink bag for National Pink Day


----------



## missconvy

Pretty lady


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> View attachment 5432647
> 
> Pink today.


Everytime I see yours Im reminded that Ive neglected mine lately...so might pull her out and use her next week.


----------



## phoenixfeather

My Smythson of Bond Street Burlington messenger work bag


----------



## Allthingsheart

My new Patricia Nash Brailes Satchel in Lobster Bisque


----------



## houseof999

Coach Tabby 20


----------



## Christofle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Tabby 20
> View attachment 5433265


The mushroom charm


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Coach Tabby 20
> View attachment 5433265


Perfection! I love that strap with it and I'm so jealous of your mushroom!


----------



## houseof999

Christofle said:


> The mushroom charm


----------



## Christofle

houseof999 said:


> View attachment 5433266


Mr Weeble


----------



## JenJBS

Allthingsheart said:


> View attachment 5433078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Patricia Nash Brailes Satchel in Lobster Bisque



Very pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey.


----------



## whateve

Coach Poppy


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Coach Madison Hailey.
> 
> View attachment 5433518



Gosh Jen, love all the different shades of purple you have in your bag collection.  All so pretty and varied .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Gosh Jen, love all the different shades of purple you have in your bag collection.  All so pretty and varied .



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## Katinahat

At a work party last night. Loewe basket to carry all the food etc I had the take and mini Alexa just for the fun. Was too busy having fun to take a photo so here they are this morning.


----------



## Dmurphy1

At work with me today, one of my favorite bags, Gucci dome tote with hijacked strap and tassel. Happy weekend to all !!


----------



## Molly0




----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 5434083



Beautiful!    Can I ask what brand this is?


----------



## Jereni

My new straw bag turned out to be a perfect way to carry home a half bottle of bubbly from Whole Foods.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

https://www.prada.com/no/en/products.Leather_Bucket_Bag.1BE018_2BBE_F0002_V_NOM.html
		


I bought this bag in London and love it. This is my first bucket bag and it fits everything (LV large zippy wallet, Harrods makeup bag, sunglasses in a case, Iphone 12pro with room to spare. The wide shoulder strap is very comfortable and the leather drawstring pulls tight and stays closed. It also keeps its shape when I set it down. Great bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> My new straw bag turned out to be a perfect way to carry home a half bottle of bubbly from Whole Foods.
> 
> View attachment 5434095


I love your new straw bag @Jereni! It’s so elegant. The drawstring lining is brilliant too. Perfect use!


----------



## Katinahat

An afternoon at the shops with Coach Quilted Crosby.


----------



## Allthingsheart

JenJBS said:


> Very pretty!


Thank You so much.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Can I ask what brand this is?


Thanks!  It’s Club Monaco.  Not leather but satin.  Just picked it up at Winners ( Canadian equivalent of TJMaxx)


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  It’s Club Monaco.  Not leather but satin.  Just picked it up at Winners ( Canadian equivalent of TJMaxx)



Thanks! It's beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in avocado.


----------



## whateve

Coach Cashin 22


----------



## Molly0

SoCalGal2016 said:


> https://www.prada.com/no/en/products.Leather_Bucket_Bag.1BE018_2BBE_F0002_V_NOM.html
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in London and love it. This is my first bucket bag and it fits everything (LV large zippy wallet, Harrods makeup bag, sunglasses in a case, Iphone 12pro with room to spare. The wide shoulder strap is very comfortable and the leather drawstring pulls tight and stays closed. It also keeps its shape when I set it down. Great bag!



I wish I could see it but all I get is the general Prada website


----------



## MegPoort

Jereni said:


> Celine micro luggage today.
> 
> View attachment 5398170


This is gorgeous. I can’t decide if I want this or the nano! I adore the smooth leather and gold! Do you have pictures if you carrying it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> An afternoon at the shops with Coach Quilted Crosby.
> View attachment 5434150


Such a pretty pink!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach Tabby 20
> View attachment 5433265


Just so darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> View attachment 5432647
> 
> Pink today.


Dang. I missed a pink day???


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Behno in Lemon
> View attachment 5432575


Love this bag and the charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I missed a pink day, but I'll make it up somehow.
Yesterday while waiting for my order.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I love your new straw bag @Jereni! It’s so elegant. The drawstring lining is brilliant too. Perfect use!



Thank you hon!



MegPoort said:


> This is gorgeous. I can’t decide if I want this or the nano! I adore the smooth leather and gold! Do you have pictures if you carrying it?



Thanks! I love this bag in the smooth leather and wish they would do more of them, but other than the black I think they’ve pretty much stopped.

I don’t have pics / mod shots on hand but I’ll try to take some.


----------



## 880

Iamminda said:


> I  this one every time I see it posted here.  Must remember what HS said “You can like a bag without owning it”.


I need to tattoo this on my head


----------



## 880

RuedeNesle said:


> Going home this afternoon. Spent the weekend with the grandkids so the parents could have a Date Weekend Getaway.  I'm carrying my Coach book tote because I rarely carry it when I'm walking in the city. I didn't think it would even leave the house, but this is my third trip to Safeway this weekend. Because when do grandkids say they need something from Safeway? As soon as you get back from Safeway!
> View attachment 5394268


Your charm made me think Samuel Beckett lol
i love the bag; it’s well worn and happy 
loewe mini puzzle with Loewe obi belt and tiger striped calf hair birkenstocks
dress by le ligne, a Nordstroms sale item


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I missed a pink day, but I'll make it up somehow.
> Yesterday while waiting for my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434642



Love this bag and your pretty dress — great job on doing a pink Sunday


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker rose gold heart purse.


----------



## whateve




----------



## coffee2go

Jereni said:


> My new straw bag turned out to be a perfect way to carry home a half bottle of bubbly from Whole Foods.
> 
> View attachment 5434095



Omg, you just gave me an idea on how to use my drawstring bucket bag


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5435026


Such a pretty pink bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this bag and your pretty dress — great job on doing a pink Sunday


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> View attachment 5435024



I love and covet this bag. Remind me what the name of this one is?


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> Your charm made me think Samuel Beckett lol
> i love the bag; it’s well worn and happy
> loewe mini puzzle with Loewe obi belt and tiger striped calf hair birkenstocks
> dress by le ligne, a Nordstroms sale item
> View attachment 5434687


I love this outfit  @880


----------



## 880

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love this outfit  @880


Thank you so much!


----------



## teralpar

YSL Lou Camera Bag in Dark Beige


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I love and covet this bag. Remind me what the name of this one is?


Thank you! It's the Coach Bleecker mini Preston. The style number for this one is 30344.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went out for brunch yesterday with the squishy MM camera bag. My favorite meal


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Went out for brunch yesterday with the squishy MM camera bag. My favorite meal
> 
> View attachment 5435641
> View attachment 5435643



Pretty bag, love a good silver bag — and looking good and incredibly fit as always .  Hope to see your food on the other thread too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag, love a good silver bag — and looking good and incredibly fit as always .  Hope to see your food on the other thread too.


Thank you Minda  
Would you believe I forgot to take pics? There were 6 of us for dim sum and too much talking and laughing.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC in bright coral.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Red white blue, sort of.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Red white blue, sort of.
> 
> View attachment 5436818



So cute together .  My favorite Alma!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Red white blue, sort of.
> 
> View attachment 5436818


 Red, White, and Beautiful!  
Have a great Holiday SM!


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Neuf in Taupe


----------



## whateve

my new kate spade


----------



## Sunshine mama

poleneinblack said:


> Polene Neuf in Taupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437004


Beautuful bag and beautuful backyard!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> my new kate spade
> View attachment 5437016


It seems very luscious!!!


----------



## Amazona

Light and lightweight for the hot weather; Kipling Abanu M camera bag in Grey.


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## JenJBS

Fount bag in the limited edition sandstone leather.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Fount bag in the limited edition sandstone leather.
> 
> View attachment 5437107


----------



## coffee2go

Coffee date with Daria mini


----------



## Kimbashop

Polene Numero Dix


----------



## Sunshine mama

coffee2go said:


> Coffee date with Daria mini


So cute!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Polene Numero Dix
> View attachment 5437115



Gorgeous! Perfect against your white outfit.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous! Perfect against your white outfit.


Thank you, Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


>



Thank you, Christofle!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Polene Numero Dix
> View attachment 5437115



Hi K


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Polene Numero Dix
> View attachment 5437115


You look gorgeous, and your bag is very stylish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My painted bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous, and your bag is very stylish!


How kind!  White linen is how I cover up from the summer sun these days. So comfy and breezy.



Iamminda said:


> Hi K



Hiya, Minda! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It’s good to be back “here.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 5435864



Every time I see one of your Coaches, my reaction is always the same, Narnanz!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sunshine mama said:


> My painted bag.
> View attachment 5437465



Wonderful color, Sunshine mama! 

And with that strap… I swoon.


----------



## Iamminda

Almost Friday


----------



## Mimmy

Carrying my new Longchamp backpack with petit h shooting star charm. The bonus was ordering this online and discovering that it’s MIF.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I choose my Mulberry Seaton to accompany me on my long-awaited vacation to London and Paris


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker bucket bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Almost Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437656


adorable charm and bag! I'm loving white bags these days.


----------



## maggiesze1

Bright yellow Stella today!


----------



## LaneyLeft

More of a pouch, but I added a chain to make it a crossbody.

Saint Laurent ENVELOPE FLAP POUCH IN MIX MATELASSÉ GRAIN DE POUDRE EMBOSSED LEATHER in Dark Green


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Amazona said:


> Light and lightweight for the hot weather; Kipling Abanu M camera bag in Grey.
> View attachment 5437063


I just bought a new Kipling yesterday. Love this color!  I wish they'd kept the furry monkeys though.


----------



## Amazona

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just bought a new Kipling yesterday. Love this color!  I wish they'd kept the furry monkeys though.


This is one of my favorite Kipling colors! 
I always remove the furry monkeys. The rubber or the metal ones I didn't bother with as they don't take over the whole bag like the furry ones do.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5437829
> 
> Carrying my new Longchamp backpack with petit h shooting star charm. The bonus was ordering this online and discovering that it’s MIF.


Love the star!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5437919
> 
> 
> I choose my Mulberry Seaton to accompany me on my long-awaited vacation to London and Paris


Oooooo soooo jelly!!!
Your Mulberry is really pretty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

maggiesze1 said:


> Bright yellow Stella today!
> View attachment 5437947


Love this whole combo! So cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Almost Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437656


Well, it's now Fri-yayyy!!!
Your bag combo is perfect for this weekend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My most recent Thrift Store reclamation project.  

One of *ili New York’s *hard to find older bags, it needed a more substantial zipper pull and the judicious application of wooden clothespins to smooth out its crumpled strap.

Hopefully it’ll prove to be worth the effort.


----------



## Mimmy

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the star!!!


Thank you, Sunshine mama!


----------



## Katinahat

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5437919
> 
> 
> I choose my Mulberry Seaton to accompany me on my long-awaited vacation to London and Paris


Stunning bag and lovely location! I have the regular sized version in black as a work bag but yours is just such a perfect size and shade. Really sophisticated! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Fimpagebag

maggiesze1 said:


> Bright yellow Stella today!
> View attachment 5437947



Glorious color! What a happy bag!


----------



## Shelby33

All week


----------



## Tonimichelle

Moynat Josephine today, overlooking the port at Dover


----------



## Beauty2c

Tonimichelle said:


> Moynat Josephine today, overlooking the port at Dover
> 
> View attachment 5438548


Very lovely! Love Moynat.  Is it heavy?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Beauty2c said:


> Very lovely! Love Moynat.  Is it heavy?


Thank you . Not at all heavy! I weighed her, about 600 grams.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  This is the first time I have used this charm with a non-red bag — guess it looks ok .  Happy Friday 



Kimbashop said:


> adorable charm and bag! I'm loving white bags these days.





Sunshine mama said:


> Well, it's now Fri-yayyy!!!
> Your bag combo is perfect for this weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Bright yellow Stella today!
> View attachment 5437947



This bag is fabulous


----------



## Molly0

Happy Birthday Canada!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this whole combo! So cute.





Fimpagebag said:


> Glorious color! What a happy bag!





Iamminda said:


> This bag is fabulous



Thank you, ladies!  I think this might be one of my favorites! Besides the happy color, the material also is extremely soft and supple!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Happy Birthday Canada!
> View attachment 5438739


  
Happy Canada Day!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Thank you, ladies!  I think this might be one of my favorites! Besides the happy color, the material also is extremely soft and supple!


You inspired me to carry a yellow bag.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> You inspired me to carry a yellow bag.
> View attachment 5438796


You always have the cutest charms!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute together .  My favorite Alma!


Thank you!! I love your Alma too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Red, White, and Beautiful!
> Have a great Holiday SM!


Thank you Rue!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Katinahat said:


> Stunning bag and lovely location! I have the regular sized version in black as a work bag but yours is just such a perfect size and shade. Really sophisticated! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you!  I wish this bag was still offered, it’s such a great shape.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Canada Day!


Thank you!  Happy U. S. Day for the upcoming 4th !


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> You always have the cutest charms!


Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> You inspired me to carry a yellow bag.
> View attachment 5438796


Love this!!! And that bee charm is so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Couldn’t resist taking this picture today (it was a “right bag, right place, right time” situation ).  RN — this bag is fuschia, NOT red, so you are safe .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Couldn’t resist taking this picture today (it was a “right bag, right place, right time” situation ).  RN — this bag is fuschia, NOT red, so you are safe .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438989


It's so hot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Longchamp, Coach, Coach, and LV


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, Coach, Coach, and LV
> 
> View attachment 5439412


This adorable. How mini is your mini?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This adorable. How mini is your mini?


Thank you.   It's the XS.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp, Coach, Coach, and LV
> 
> View attachment 5439412



I LOVE this whole look — too bad for me this XS is no longer available


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> adorable charm and bag! I'm loving white bags these days.



Me too actually! Was just hunting white bags today. Must be the influence of summer.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Borough today for errands. I still love her so.


----------



## Chanel lover26

A red Michael Kors tote bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Me too actually! Was just hunting white bags today. Must be the influence of summer.


Definitely. I also think that I'm liking some of the off-whites that brands are producing (like Polene's chalk), or the icy-blue white that I'm seeing on a few bags. I have often written off white bags because they didn't seem like they would fit my lifestyle, but suddenly I'm getting inspired by what I'm seeing.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Kimbashop said:


> Definitely. I also think that I'm liking some of the off-whites that brands are producing (like Polene's chalk), or the icy-blue white that I'm seeing on a few bags. I have often written off white bags because they didn't seem like they would fit my lifestyle, but suddenly I'm getting inspired by what I'm seeing.


Who has icy white?  Both white bags are more creamy & i kinda wish i had real cool white


----------



## Shelby33

YSL Downtown


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> I picked up this Aimee Kestenberg & I thought it was denim that was somehow metallic treated.  It caught my eye because lately I’m liking the denim trend. (Always in jeans & who doesn’t like a little sparkle?)
> Well! It turns out it’s leather!  Who knew?
> I noticed the zipper pull tassel “thingy” is raw leather on one side so I checked the tag and sure enough the whole bag is leather! That brand sure does some interesting treatments to leather.
> (I included a close up to show how the leather looks like denim)
> View attachment 5425940
> View attachment 5425941


Oh this is SO COOL!


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Moved into this Mullberry tote that arrived this morning...
> Two bag changes in one day...is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427612


2 bag changes? You've got a ways to go to catch up to me


----------



## Shelby33

Molly0 said:


> Does anyone remember when these “Ruffle Bags” started showing up? ( I think maybe 2008-2009?)  I ran across this yesterday and what can I say? I’m a sucker for delicious leather so she just had to come home with me.
> View attachment 5428163


I almost bought one last week!! 
That leather is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Just me and Edie finding out that I’m positive for strep throat…
> 
> View attachment 5432658


Oh no, hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Just me and Edie finding out that I’m positive for strep throat…
> 
> View attachment 5432658



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> YSL Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439950



Beautiful black and white pic!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, hope you feel better soon!!



Thank you! I’m all better now. My only symptoms were a wicked sore throat that came out of nowhere and fatigue. Since I got checked out fairly early, my sore throat cleared up after the first day on antibiotics. But I had to be on them for 10 days, which was rough on my stomach. Finally finished them yesterday!


----------



## Shelby33

Changed bags
RM 08


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful black and white pic!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I’m all better now. My only symptoms were a wicked sore throat that came out of nowhere and fatigue. Since I got checked out fairly early, my sore throat cleared up after the first day on antibiotics. But I had to be on them for 10 days, which was rough on my stomach. Finally finished them yesterday!


I hear you on the antibiotic induced stomach issues! 
Happy you are feeling better!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some strawberries


----------



## Minkette

Maddie Tote in tile blue


----------



## Kimbashop

A bottle of Red said:


> Who has icy white?  Both white bags are more creamy & i kinda wish i had real cool white


The one I’m think of is a color called glacier from Polene. It is a really pretty shade that looks like polar ice-blue. Not completely white but if you are OK with that, it’s gorgeous. I think Givenchy ado came out with a similar shade this year


----------



## dignatius

Small Pandora Geometric.  I love the embellished shoulder strap.


----------



## Sarah03

Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in Iridescent


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sarah03 said:


> Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in Iridescent


That is so cool


----------



## Sarah03

A bottle of Red said:


> That is so cool


Thank you! It’s such a fun bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch.


----------



## whateve




----------



## Nibb

Hanging around with The Row Bindle 2.


----------



## ggressive

"Small" Lee Radziwill in Tiramisu


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> View attachment 5440239


It’s so festive!  Love it!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> It’s so festive!  Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Pocket Zip in Ink out for a ride along the boardwalk


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> View attachment 5440239


 Looking at your bag is better than watching fireworks!   And I can look at your picture as long as I want.


----------



## Minkette

Summer Blue Jet Set


----------



## Shelby33

RM  coral MAM


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in avocado.
> 
> View attachment 5434257


pretty green but I think it has much more blue in it than an avocado


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty green but I think it has much more blue in it than an avocado



Thank you!      Agreed. Especially indoor lighting it's much more blue than an avocado.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Fresh off the thrift store rack... Mcm Viseto Boston Bag. Decorated with my Louis Vuitton Yayoi Kusama bag charm!


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa for a brief stroll to the pharmacy.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Fresh off the thrift store rack... Mcm Viseto Boston Bag. Decorated with my Louis Vuitton Yayoi Kusama bag charm!


Lovely bag and nice to “see” you! Hope you are well!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> View attachment 5440239


Lovely pop of colour with great star vibe!


----------



## Lee22

MCM x-mini Patricia backpack came in handy at the shore


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Lovely bag and nice to “see” you! Hope you are well!



Lovely to "see" you too, friend!  I'm doing okay, thank you. I hope you're well too.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy July 4th/Happy Monday ❤️❤️.  Should have gone to Krispy Kreme for a free donut with this shirt today .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy July 4th/Happy Monday ❤❤.  Should have gone to Krispy Kreme for a free donut with this shirt today .
> 
> View attachment 5440890


   I love your bag and OOTD! I hope you had a fun 4th!


----------



## missconvy

Neverfull with new bandeau


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your bag and OOTD! I hope you had a fun 4th!


Thanks so much RN . I had fun  trying to take a quasi-mod-shot of the pouch and the top.


----------



## *Jenn*

Michael Kors medium Selma - in Bright Red

paired with an all black business outfit and a pair of navy suede Steve Madden heels


----------



## JenJBS

This Balenciaga beauty!     

Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.


----------



## TactileTouch

Anya Hindmarch 'I am A Plastic Bag' with a 'zany' hand sanitiser charm and 'men at work' cable tidy  I love this brand!! I have several slgs, clutch, charms...just put a smile on my face everytime I use them


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach 2012 17996 Stewardess.


----------



## RuedeNesle

*Jenn* said:


> Michael Kors medium Selma - in Bright Red
> 
> paired with an all black business outfit and a pair of navy suede Steve Madden heels
> 
> View attachment 5441457
> 
> View attachment 5441460


Bright red!   
I love the shoes too!


----------



## Blair333

She is the perfect size!


----------



## Jereni

Chanel coco handle yesterday. I heart this color so much.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Can’t get enough of this little cutie! I’m playing with the idea of using some of my home office shelving to display my favorite bags so I can see and enjoy them more.


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bucket bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

My latest pretty lavender Stella falabella with iridescent purple HW


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach.


----------



## Jereni

maggiesze1 said:


> My latest pretty lavender Stella falabella with iridescent purple HW
> View attachment 5442240



That is very, very pretty. This whole pic is like ice cream, or a rainbow MyLittlePony, somehow.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Allthingsheart

Coach Parker 32. I didn't know what to choose and my brother hates handbags. He thinks that you only need one handbag. So I asked him if got rid of all my handbags which is the only one I should keep and he chose this one. So I decided to make it my handbag of the week...lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Coach Kristin. Described as anything from subtle orchid to pink plum, it varies with whatever outfit I’m wearing.


----------



## misstrine85

My new Fjällräven Vardag in the color storm ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Me to my Dooney: I told you before we left home we're NOT buying pens! Today we're buying veggies......okay, that's a lie, but we're still not buying pens!
> View attachment 5397322


Lovely bag!!!
And pens are like veggies! Both are necessities in life!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa for a brief stroll to the pharmacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440718


So pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Lovely to "see" you too, friend!  I'm doing okay, thank you. I hope you're well too.


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Neverfull with new bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441026


What a cute combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag!!!
> And pens are like veggies! Both are necessities in life!


Thanks SM!


----------



## whateve

another vintage Coach


----------



## Katinahat

Longchamp Brioche en vaccances en France!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Longchamp Brioche en vaccances en France!
> View attachment 5442751


Ooh la la!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442658



Such an adorable little bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such an adorable little bag!


Thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

Late 90s/2000s Tessuto Nylon Shoulder bag


----------



## coffee2go

Waiting at the airport… 3 bags in one pic! Celine Belt, Longchamp Le filet and a mini Chloe bag in its dustbag (I  generally don’t have a problem with leaving my bags in a checked luggage, but since it’s new and mini size, decided to bring it with me on board)  ready to fly! This is the 4th time my Celine Belt will be travelling to this destination. It’s a perfect travel bag for me ❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

coffee2go said:


> Waiting at the airport… 3 bags in one pic! Celine Belt, Longchamp Le filet and a mini Chloe bag in its dustbag (I  generally don’t have a problem with leaving my bags in a checked luggage, but since it’s new and mini size, decided to bring it with me on board)  ready to fly! This is the 4th time my Celine Belt will be travelling to this destination. It’s a perfect travel bag for me ❤
> 
> View attachment 5442891


  
Beautiful bags! Have a fun trip!


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Waiting at the airport… 3 bags in one pic! Celine Belt, Longchamp Le filet and a mini Chloe bag in its dustbag (I  generally don’t have a problem with leaving my bags in a checked luggage, but since it’s new and mini size, decided to bring it with me on board)  ready to fly! This is the 4th time my Celine Belt will be travelling to this destination. It’s a perfect travel bag for me ❤
> 
> View attachment 5442891


Enjoy! All your bags look perfect for travelling!


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa for seafood a la French Riviera!


----------



## Jereni

Fimpagebag said:


> Coach Kristin. Described as anything from subtle orchid to pink plum, it varies with whatever outfit I’m wearing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442442



Whatever it’s described as, this is a GREAT color!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Ina in apricot.


----------



## Iamminda

Who likes butterflies here?    Me    Happy Weekend


----------



## Narnanz

Bag used today...re-rehabbed Coach City with Nickel Hardware.


----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Bag used today...re-rehabbed Coach City with Nickel Hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443783


 *Re*habbe*d *beautifully!


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Mini Pandora today  Fits quite a lot for a such a small bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Large Loewe basket.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Antibes, French Riviera.


----------



## JenJBS

Fossil bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Fossil bag today.
> View attachment 5443952



Such a pretty picture Jen — you did great capturing this beautiful color


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Large Loewe basket.
> View attachment 5443906
> 
> View attachment 5443907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antibes, French Riviera.


Beautiful bag!
Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not everyone's cup o tea, but I like carrying 2 tiny bags together.  Haven't tried carrying  3 yet.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture Jen — you did great capturing this beautiful color



Thank you!    The lighting was just perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not everyone's cup o tea, but I like carrying 2 tiny bags together.  Haven't tried carrying  3 yet.
> View attachment 5444075



I think it’s doubly fun to do so .  I say, go for 3 at least once since the multi-bag trend is so in now.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Out to dinner


----------



## samfalstaff

Totes today! Indigo Go Forth Goods tote and Agnes Badoo small buffalo tote


----------



## JVSXOXO

…and drinks


----------



## phoenixfeather

On our way to a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## coffee2go

When in Paris


----------



## Katinahat

Longchamp Brioche for breakfast:


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa with Coach Chain for Dinner:


----------



## VintageAndVino

Carrying a ‘90s bag so I ordered a ‘90s drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach and By the Pool pouch


----------



## Tuned83

Miu miu bow bag, current work bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
About 10 yrs old and I still get compliments.


----------



## houseof999

@RuedeNesle "Rue de" or not .. here it comes!


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle "Rue de" or not .. here it comes!
> View attachment 5445135


 I was *R*u*e* *d*-e as soon as I saw the alert from you! 
Soft landing


----------



## IntheOcean

Tuned83 said:


> Miu miu bow bag, current work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 yrs old and I still get compliments.


Love this bag! Simple but with a twist


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa with Coach Chain for Dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444720


Great pairing!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach and By the Pool pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445028


Such pretty colours!


----------



## Katinahat

Yesterday Mini Alexa and Loewe Basket about to go shopping in Nice, France!


----------



## Katinahat

Today Mini Amberley in embossed amethyst lizard for some quick post holiday errands.


----------



## Katinahat

Tuned83 said:


> Miu miu bow bag, current work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 10 yrs old and I still get compliments.


Sometimes the old ones are the best ones!


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> @RuedeNesle "Rue de" or not .. here it comes!
> View attachment 5445135


Love this colour for summer!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs today.
> 
> View attachment 5445468


I love the colour whenever I see this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Yesterday Mini Alexa and Loewe Basket about to go shopping in Nice, France!
> View attachment 5446144


Wow! This is such a pretty view, picture, and such pretty bags!
Seems like you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taking a little break from walking.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I love the colour whenever I see this!



Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Kipling to go thrifting with...along with thrifted Coach and See By Chloe wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5446243


It looks just like a book!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks just like a book!


It does  it is Olympia Le Tan’s signature!


----------



## whateve




----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in coral.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using this cutie today!! The organization is Amazing!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## poizenisxkandee

Balenciaga today in honor of the late @CeeJay


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bag.


----------



## whateve

older Coach


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Went hiking to this beautiful lake near Arosa, Switzerland, with my Chanel none the less.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Want Problem

agriff said:


> Where do you find a strap like this? I love it!


Love the color


----------



## Katinahat

Still using my Brioche.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> View attachment 5447228
> 
> older Coach



Gorgeous color!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

kate spade again.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Chanel


----------



## ggressive

Working my way through summer rotation


----------



## marianne1

From Blackwoodbags unbreakable country -collection


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> kate spade again.
> 
> View attachment 5447694


So pretty.
Did you say you just got this? A current model?


----------



## Katinahat

Original Alexa at the hair salon.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle, from about 10 years ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Peekaboo


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510722


OMG! I’m totally in love with your bag. Style, colour and its accessories.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty.
> Did you say you just got this? A current model?


Thanks! I got it last month. It's a current model.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510722


I love this!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A soft circle bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A soft circle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511129


Ooo, is this new? I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> OMG! I’m totally in love with your bag. Style, colour and its accessories.


Thank you!


whateve said:


> Thanks! I got it last month. It's a current model.


It's so pretty and looks squishy and functional!


whateve said:


> I love this!


Thank you!


Kimbashop said:


> Ooo, is this new? I love it!


Yes.  Thank you.  I love how it's squishy and so light!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's so pretty and looks squishy and functional!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes.  Thank you.  I love how it's squishy and so light!


I love the canvas print, too. So pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in mango.


----------



## purly

We went to go meet a potential new puppy today, so I didn't want to carry anything that it might want to chew. So I went with my old Bench bucket bag. It came out a few years ahead of when the bucket bag trend hit the big designer brands, so I like to think I was ahead of the trend when I got it.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in mango.
> 
> View attachment 5516147


Mango is the perfect name for this!!


----------



## whateve

Coach clutch today.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Mango is the perfect name for this!!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Coach clutch today.
> 
> View attachment 5525157


Love this cool clutch and cute charm. Is it white leather?


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Love this cool clutch and cute charm. Is it white leather?


Thanks! The charm is Juicy Couture. They used to make a lot of adorable charms. The clutch is black and white patterned saffiano leather with white leather on the pocket and camel patent leather on the sides. Carrying a clutch makes me feel sophisticated!


----------



## leechiyong

Took my RTH tote exploring with me today, wrapping with a prickly pear ice cream sundae:


----------



## Esquared72

Old school Linea Pelle


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I wore 2 bags today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So I wore 2 bags today.
> View attachment 5525533
> View attachment 5525534


Beautiful pics, as always!


----------



## JenJBS

This pretty purple Coach.


----------



## houseof999

Coach tea rose Swinger 20


----------



## Iamminda

I only carried one bag today — slacking off .


----------



## Katinahat

leechiyong said:


> Took my RTH tote exploring with me today, wrapping with a prickly pear ice cream sundae:
> 
> View attachment 5525225





Esquared72 said:


> Old school Linea Pelle
> View attachment 5525441





Sunshine mama said:


> So I wore 2 bags today.
> View attachment 5525533
> View attachment 5525534





JenJBS said:


> This pretty purple Coach.
> 
> View attachment 5529979





houseof999 said:


> Coach tea rose Swinger 20
> View attachment 5530607





Iamminda said:


> I only carried one bag today — slacking off .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530698


Wonderful bags on this page today everyone!


----------



## Katinahat

My Brioche went out to afternoon tea.


Back inside hiding from the heatwave!


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> Wonderful bags on this page today everyone!



Thanks .  Stay safe and cool during this unprecedented heatwave in your region.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Out to dinner with Coach


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Beauty2c

Sunshine mama said:


> A soft circle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511129


A Moynat!!❤️ Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5538991



I love this little beauty — so pretty


----------



## Yuki85

Using the LP néo


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today I'm carrying my small Gucci Bamboo shopper. I'm so grateful I have this bag because it's so carefree except that one time my cat tried to chew the handle  as you can see in this photo.
Side note: I'm using this MCM strap on most of my bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> Today I'm carrying my small Gucci Bamboo shopper. I'm so grateful I have this bag because it's so carefree except that one time my cat tried to chew the handle  as you can see in this photo.
> Side note: I'm using this MCM strap on most of my bags.
> View attachment 5539186


 Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I love this little beauty — so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I just love cheerful colored bags


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Vintage Coach
> 
> View attachment 5539521


Lovely colour. Sometimes the oldies are the goodies!


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> Today I'm carrying my small Gucci Bamboo shopper. I'm so grateful I have this bag because it's so carefree except that one time my cat tried to chew the handle  as you can see in this photo.
> Side note: I'm using this MCM strap on most of my bags.
> View attachment 5539186


One no! I only noticed because you pointed it out but you seem very relaxed about it! Love the bag and the strap!


----------



## Katinahat

Original Chestnut Alexa to visit a friend and walk around the park in the sun. 


I like this for a relaxed summer look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5538991


Gorgeous bag.  Gorgeous picture!_  _


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out for lunch with a friend, followed by some window shopping. Vintage H Sac 404 with vintage scarf by Jean Patou


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I only carried one bag today — slacking off .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530698


So pretty IM! It's such a perfect pairing.    
And it's ok. We'll forgive you for just carrying 1 bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Brought out my Quilted Kira for a quick mall trip. She was very popular at the Coach store.


----------



## Esquared72

An OG Rebecca Minkoff - Glazed Espresso Matineee


----------



## whateve

Coach Anniversary New Willis from 2012.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty IM! It's such a perfect pairing.
> And it's ok. We'll forgive you for just carrying 1 bag.



Thanks SSSM .  I will try harder this week


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Gorgeous picture!__



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Coach Anniversary New Willis from 2012.
> 
> View attachment 5572088



Beautiful color!


----------



## Narnanz

Blavy Chelsea out for the day.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks! I thought you might like it!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JVSXOXO said:


> Brought out my Quilted Kira for a quick mall trip. She was very popular at the Coach store.
> 
> View attachment 5572011


Love your bag, it's been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Love your bag, it's been on my wishlist for a while.


Thank you! I tend to reach for other bags more often, but when I do wear it, I fall in love all over again. I hope that you also love it if you end up with one!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5572187


 the amazing purple color against the teal background Jen.


----------



## Esquared72

RM Nikki


----------



## Sunshine mama

This circle bag again.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag again.
> View attachment 5572529


Stunning. I’m not familiar with this make but love your bag. I’ve suddenly got a thing for these branded straps….


----------



## Katinahat

…as you can see here! 

Coach Camera Bag in chalk.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Katinahat said:


> One no! I only noticed because you pointed it out but you seem very relaxed about it! Love the bag and the strap!


Thank you! Thank God or was bamboo


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> the amazing purple color against the teal background Jen.



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach Sonoma small flap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Stunning. I’m not familiar with this make but love your bag. I’ve suddenly got a thing for these branded straps….


Thank you.    
Your bag is so cute, especially with the wide strap!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Soft gold metallic Gucci new jackie hobo. This bag is a comfortable carry !!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bag in sandstone leather.


----------



## Narnanz

Dmurphy1 said:


> Soft gold metallic Gucci new jackie hobo. This bag is a comfortable carry !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572872


This style is on my want list...so Gorgeous


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> This Balenciaga beauty!
> 
> Didn't need a bag this big, but couldn't resist carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5441467


Oh yes you DO need it! Absolutely just beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle '08?


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Camera Bag for lunch and shopping with a friend.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Your bag is so cute, especially with the wide strap!


Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katinahat said:


> Coach Camera Bag for lunch and shopping with a friend.
> View attachment 5573425


Love this bag! The strap especially.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Balenciaga City - Anthracite with Giant Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## TCmummy

Was in a hurry this morning, grabbed my 10yr old Longchamp for a quick errand. Its zip is broken and you can see bubbles on the outside, both corners are with holes too. Still my most used and favorite bag out of all. Not motivated to get a new one, not sure why.


----------



## Bstar

TotinScience said:


> a morning me time with the dog, some coffee, and a 1Atelier hobo!
> View attachment 5043669


Hi, 
I know this is an old post but I've just discovered 1 Atelier and would love to know your thoughts on quality/durability and if you would purchase from them again??? I certainly don't baby my bags and have kids that love to 'carry' (drag on the floor ‍♀️) my bags so do you think it would stand up to this treatment??? They are very $$$$$$ so don't want to take the risk if they won't! 
Thanks


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> A soft circle bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511129


Oh @Sunshine mama, this Moynat bag is absolutely perfect


----------



## Cali2HI

Gucci Soho Disco in black


----------



## Sarah03

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5538991


This is such a cool


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> Oh @Sunshine mama, this Moynat bag is absolutely perfect


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi O lock bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

About to head to Aldi…

LV Saleya PM DE


----------



## cheremushki

Rotation for the week.  Guess I have a type.


----------



## JenJBS

Sarah03 said:


> This is such a cool



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.


----------



## Naminé

I went to pickup a cake (or two!) and brought my Coach Cassie 19 with me.


----------



## cheremushki

Naminé said:


> I went to pickup a cake (or two!) and brought my Coach Cassie 19 with me.
> View attachment 5574131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574132



The opening sentence is so relatable.
I have cassie 19 in black and had hardest time choosing the colour!  Your photo makes me want white again.  And cakes.


----------



## Katinahat

Alexa for drinks, a musical show and dinner with a group of friends.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Oh yes you DO need it! Absolutely just beautiful!!!



Thank you, Shelby!


----------



## Naminé

Katinahat said:


> Alexa for drinks, a musical show and dinner with a group of friends.
> View attachment 5574196


So cute!!! This bag is on my Xmas wishlist. Looks so soft and the colors are so vibrant. Beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Naminé said:


> So cute!!! This bag is on my Xmas wishlist. Looks so soft and the colors are so vibrant. Beautiful!


Thanks! Great wishlist choice.


----------



## Bstar

afroken said:


> Sunday cafe trip  Massaccesi Clio
> 
> View attachment 5319378


Hi, 
I'm eyeing off this bag - are you able to tell me how it has held up?? Is the quality good??? Would you recommend it???
Thanks so much


----------



## Sarah03

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


It was supposed to say “cool bag” lol


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Neuf-Mini in Dune.

View attachment 5574820


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Yesterday I took my Marc Jacobs Softbox 20 out for date night at Matchbox.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5574827


Simple and beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Anniversary dinner with Chalk Coach Camera Bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Simple and beautiful!



Thank you!      Love the metal trey your cute Coach bag is sitting in.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!      Love the metal trey your cute Coach bag is sitting in.


Thank you! I use mirrored drinks trays on top of footstools instead of side tables to add a bit of glamour.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Thank you! I use mirrored drinks trays on top of footstools instead of side tables to add a bit of glamour.
> View attachment 5574925



Brilliant! Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Yesterday I took my Marc Jacobs Softbox 20 out for date night at Matchbox.
> 
> View attachment 5574848


Lovely  color and scarf!


----------



## whateve

Another vintage Coach


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> Lovely  color and scarf!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5574827


So pretty! I love this muted pink so much.  How do you like it so far?
Is the leather as yummy in real life as it looks in this picture?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Anniversary dinner with Chalk Coach Camera Bag.
> View attachment 5574892


This chalk color is really pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5574112
> 
> Rotation for the week.  Guess I have a type.


Lovely trio!   
I have a thing for this type too!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Alexa for drinks, a musical show and dinner with a group of friends.
> View attachment 5574196


So darn cute!!
I just love the "pot belly" look of the bag from the side.


----------



## Yuki85

After weeks of using my Longchamp neo, I finally switched out to this one  I think I will switch it back soon…


----------



## Shelby33

Hayden Harnett 2008


----------



## Sunshine mama

Shelby33 said:


> Hayden Harnett 2008
> 
> View attachment 5575245


Pretty purple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My noir  Alma BB with a new strap. I added the short chain to give it an edgy vibe.


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> Another vintage Coach
> 
> View attachment 5574996


  Got me again!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Carrie Forbes raffia purse... I think there's definitely an appeal to smaller scale designers, although i'm still hesitant to spend thousands on them. I found this for $15.00 at Goodwill.


----------



## Katinahat

Coach Quilted Crosby with Oliver Bonas strap for family cinema trip.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty! I love this muted pink so much.  How do you like it so far?
> Is the leather as yummy in real life as it looks in this picture?


Thank you!   Polene leather is divine! (Now if they could just get accurately colored pics on thier website... 




SakuraSakura said:


> Carrie Forbes raffia purse... I think there's definitely an appeal to smaller scale designers, although i'm still hesitant to spend thousands on them. I found this for $15.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> View attachment 5575279


Gorgeous!  Will have to check out this brand!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest purchase (PS1 Tiny in Fuchsia) today! Got it for 65% off!!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest purchase (PS1 Tiny in Fuchsia) today! Got it for 65% off!!
> View attachment 5575632


Love this!


----------



## jen_sparro

LV Neverfull DE GM- my workhorse


----------



## UniquelyKi

I’m a new member so I cannot make my own thread yet. But does anyone have a link to a thread for new beginners starting their collections?? I have a few bags but I’m wanting more. I’m curious to see what others have bc making a decision to decide what bags I want is almost as complicated as picking my nail color. Lol


----------



## Fierymo

My dyed vintage dyed Louis Vuitton Bel Air


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> My dyed vintage dyed Louis Vuitton Bel Air
> 
> View attachment 5575761


Oh my goodness! This looks so good. At first I thought it was a newest model.
Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage LV Bucket GM


----------



## TotinScience

Bstar said:


> Hi,
> I know this is an old post but I've just discovered 1 Atelier and would love to know your thoughts on quality/durability and if you would purchase from them again??? I certainly don't baby my bags and have kids that love to 'carry' (drag on the floor ‍♀️) my bags so do you think it would stand up to this treatment??? They are very $$$$$$ so don't want to take the risk if they won't!
> Thanks


Hey there, 
I still have my hobo from them and I love it. The anthracite kappa is beautiful and the bag is SO light. That being said, I don't carry it that often so can't speak of it's true durability, but it's incredibly well made. if you go with more practical materials, it might be a good option for you. they also run sales on their sample sale items during some holidays (Black friday etc) so you can get an extra discount. Otherwise their prices are bit on an insane side considering it's a not a very well known brand. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage LV Bucket GM
> 
> View attachment 5575944


Looking beautiful!!


----------



## tflowers921

LC SSH and my Cotopaxi laptop backpack for work


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! This looks so good. At first I thought it was a newest model.
> Did you do it yourself?


Yes I did. I took it in to replace the rings on the top near the handle and LV also replaced the leather trim around the bag because there was a split near the flap. As soon as I got it back I dyed it straight away.





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! This looks so good. At first I thought it was a newest model.
> Did you do it yourself?


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Carrie Forbes raffia purse... I think there's definitely an appeal to smaller scale designers, although i'm still hesitant to spend thousands on them. I found this for $15.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> View attachment 5575279



Repeat...


----------



## IntheOcean

This baby today for a post office run. Givenchy Mini Pandora


----------



## tflowers921

I love this bag, it’s from a brand called Social threads. A friend had it and I had to get one.


----------



## TotinScience

I once saw a lady carrying a bag so beautiful I had to ask her what it was. Fast forward to two years I was able to get my hands on a pre-owned version of this beauty in perfect condition! Tod's Pashmy in olive and gold


----------



## TotinScience

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest purchase (PS1 Tiny in Fuchsia) today! Got it for 65% off!!
> View attachment 5575632


omg where did you get such a fab discount ?


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> This baby today for a post office run. Givenchy Mini Pandora
> 
> View attachment 5576686


Really cute. I love this leather!


----------



## BleuSaphir

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## purly

Polene Numero Neuf in burgundy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5577054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️


 Such a beautiful red!


----------



## JenJBS

This lovely little tote from Stand Studio.


----------



## Narnanz

Raining this morning while on a thrift trip.
Stopped for refueling.


----------



## maggiesze1

TotinScience said:


> omg where did you get such a fab discount ?


I got it from Proenza schouler's site...they were having a final reductions sale! 
Here is the link...it seems my color is sold out, but there are other colors still in stock! 


			https://www.proenzaschouler.com/shopping/ps1-tiny-bag-17300203


----------



## houseof999

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5577054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️


 OMG..  which red is this??


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Such a beautiful red!


Me too


----------



## BleuSaphir

houseof999 said:


> OMG..  which red is this??


Color is Scarlet from Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> Really cute. I love this leather!


Thank you, so do I!


----------



## Shelby33

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty purple!


Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

My Brahmin Fiora in Sweet Tea. I ordered this bag and first was unsure about it. I didn't like the way it sat on my shoulder. I was not used to carrying 2 strap bags, and 1 strap always seemed to slip. But it's really grown on me. It carries a lot, and the 2nd strap means I can look in the bag without taking it off my shoulder. Maybe or maybe not will take it with me on a family trip to the circus tonight!


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah


----------



## houseof999

Miss Bennett hanging out at the pool.


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> Miss Bennett hanging out at the pool.
> View attachment 5577598


Looks heavenly!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> This lovely little tote from Stand Studio.
> 
> View attachment 5577128


This is really lovely and very in fashion with its puffy styling!


----------



## Katinahat

nyeredzi said:


> My Brahmin Fiora in Sweet Tea. I ordered this bag and first was unsure about it. I didn't like the way it sat on my shoulder. I was not used to carrying 2 strap bags, and 1 strap always seemed to slip. But it's really grown on me. It carries a lot, and the 2nd strap means I can look in the bag without taking it off my shoulder. Maybe or maybe not will take it with me on a family trip to the circus tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5577417


It’s a gorgeous bag! I am in complete  agreement about the two straps being useful for peeking inside while it’s still on your shoulder.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> This is really lovely and very in fashion with its puffy styling!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Coach Chelsea


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Coach Chelsea
> 
> View attachment 5577789


That color is divine!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> That color is divine!


Thanks! It's my favorite!


----------



## tflowers921

houseof999 said:


> Miss Bennett hanging out at the pool.
> View attachment 5577598


This color is stunning


----------



## tflowers921

Samara The Tote in Navy


----------



## tflowers921

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> View attachment 5577811


Love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marc Jacobs and Coach


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## JenJBS

tflowers921 said:


> Love this color!



Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Starting the weekend with this perfect summer bag


----------



## milesfarmgirl

Hi all—I purchased this Tory Burch Middy Satchel second hand and would like to get some opinions as to authenticity (none of hardware is embossed with logo and zippers are marked YKK)…
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
not sure where to post my petition, it seems like all of the Tory Burch authentication posts or links are marked ‘Closed’—any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I carried 2 bags. The first was the Marc Jacobs "lunch"  bag, and the 2nd was this "lunch" bag.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Mariska backpack for a day of running errands


----------



## anachronism

Forgot to post this yesterday, and she's too cute not to!


----------



## JenJBS

milesfarmgirl said:


> View attachment 5578859
> View attachment 5578860
> View attachment 5578861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all—I purchased this Tory Burch Middy Satchel second hand and would like to get some opinions as to authenticity (none of hardware is embossed with logo and zippers are marked YKK)…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578866
> View attachment 5578867
> View attachment 5578868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure where to post my petition, it seems like all of the Tory Burch authentication posts or links are marked ‘Closed’—any advice would be greatly appreciated


Not sure we have a Tory Burch authenticator at the moment. The TBO tag makes me think this is an Outlet bag, which may be why it doesn't have YKK zippers.


----------



## milesfarmgirl

Thank you for your input, JenJBS, I appreciate it! The TB bag in my post does indeed have YKK branded zippers, but there seems to be a lot of conflicting information on the internet as to what constitutes an authentic TB handbag...I did submit photos to the Ebay Community Fashion Forum and the opinion was that the bag was an authentic outlet item. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I carried 2 bags. The first was the Marc Jacobs "lunch"  bag, and the 2nd was this "lunch" bag.
> View attachment 5578906



Pretty .


----------



## JenJBS

Went to get the cats some toys, and treats. Used my Bal so I wouldn't have to use a plastic bag. Of course that was me being environmentally conscious, not looking for an excuse to carry this Pretty.  The cats are happy they got to play with the new toys while I took the pic.


----------



## Dmurphy1

This beauty today, my new to me LV Sac Riveting bag from 2007 !! Excellent condition and so many pockets and compartments.  Carries well on the shoulder too. I adore it !!!


----------



## nyeredzi

Sakroots crossbody. Not sure of any other specific information, but I can have some down-in-the-mud times, and I realized I didn't want my prettier purses to get in the muck with me. So I searched "affordable denim crossbody" and this was one of the hits. Denim and white colored coated canvas, for less than $30 on Zulily with shipping and tax. What a steal (retail around $65?)! We went to the circus and camping this weekend, and this bag got blue Icee spilled on it, sand from the beach, ash from the campfire, etc., still looks the same, lol. Wore it the last 4 days, but happy to be home and switched almost right away to something cuter. But this bag did its job, and it does look good with denim.


----------



## dotty8

Ferragamo


----------



## nyeredzi

Back into a Brahmin. A birthday gift from my mother in 2019, so this is its 4th summer. I carried this bag a ton the last 3 summers since I didn't really have a bunch of bags, only 2 or 3. So it's def been worn a lot. Still looks great though. Large Duxbury in Passion Fruit Melbourne


----------



## Claudia Herzog

JenJBS said:


> Went to get the cats some toys, and treats. Used my Bal so I wouldn't have to use a plastic bag. Of course that was me being environmentally conscious, not looking for an excuse to carry this Pretty.  The cats are happy they got to play with the new toys while I took the pic.
> 
> View attachment 5579152



This shot is tragically missing the playful cats.


----------



## Beauty2c

Coach bag in chalk. Added ribbon to dress it up.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I moved into my new bag right away - need to enjoy it before autumn rolls in!


----------



## JenJBS

Claudia Herzog said:


> This shot is tragically missing the playful cats.



They'd have just been blurry splotches of color in motion.


----------



## JenJBS

Claudia Herzog said:


> This shot is tragically missing the playful cats.



They'd have just been blurry splotches of color in motion.


----------



## JenJBS

My new barrel bag from Frye.


----------



## Esquared72

My Falabella small tote…I adore this bag


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> My new barrel bag from Frye.
> 
> View attachment 5580545


Beautiful  !! I love Frye bags !!!!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> My new barrel bag from Frye.
> 
> View attachment 5580545



Love this  — you are making me want a barrel bag too.


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful  !! I love Frye bags !!!!


Thank you!     The leather and quality seem great! 




Iamminda said:


> Love this  — you are making me want a barrel bag too.


Thank you!   Just a warning, you may end up not wanting to stop at one!


----------



## Bstar

orchidmyst said:


> Tsatsas Ada in Navy
> View attachment 4536502


Hi,
I just discovered this brand 
Would love to know your review on quality??? How it has lasted??? Does it mark/damage easily?? I’m not gently on my bags!!  
Would you recommend the brand?? 
thanks


----------



## Bstar

orchidmyst said:


> Had a bit of a color overload recently.
> Going back to something simple.
> Tsatsas Lucid L in grey
> View attachment 4527146


Hi,
I just discovered this brand 
Would love to know your review on quality??? How it has lasted??? Does it mark/damage easily?? I’m not gently on my bags!!  
Would you recommend the brand?? 
thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My new barrel bag from Frye.
> 
> View attachment 5580545


So cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this  — you are making me want a barrel bag too.


You and me both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!!



Thank you!


----------



## Allthingsheart

August is my birthday month. So I decided to carry this Kate Spade Minnie Satchel for my bday.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580775


We are all obsessing about this cutie of yours !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Polene Numero Neuf in taupe.. loving every moment of carrying it..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> We are all obsessing about this cutie of yours !


Thank you.   I used it again today!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Allthingsheart said:


> August is my birthday month. So I decided to carry this Kate Spade Minnie Satchel for my bday.
> 
> View attachment 5581004


I hope you have a lovely birthday! I like to celebrate all month too.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> 
> View attachment 5581227


I really like the teal and gold together. It's so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really like the teal and gold together. It's so pretty!



Thank you!     I also love the combination of teal and gold!


----------



## Allthingsheart

JVSXOXO said:


> I hope you have a lovely birthday! I like to celebrate all month too.


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Yuki85

Love le pliage!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Kate Spade and vintage Coach daisy charm.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, tried this new guitar strap with this one


----------



## whateve

Brahmin.


----------



## Lisa2007

Coach Barrel Crossbody


----------



## Narnanz

PS1 out for a disappointing lunch.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> PS1 out for a disappointing lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5582007


Sorry about the lunch!  But the bag is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My most recently acquired vintage Botkier.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 5581976


When it comes to croc embossed color palette, no one does it better than Brahmin!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> PS1 out for a disappointing lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5582007


I just love this bag, Narnanz!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Today, tried this new guitar strap with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581965


The guitar strap is perfect with your beautiful bag! Now I want a new guitar strap!


----------



## nyeredzi

Iamminda said:


> Today, tried this new guitar strap with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581965


I literally gasped when I saw this and said "oh my god!" This is so sparkly and gorgeous, wow.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 5581976



Oh, Katie in Wonderland, right? Very pretty! Perfect complementary bear charm


----------



## nyeredzi

Back into my Coach, with a new Modcloth dress. I'm really loving what this bag does for navy.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> When it comes to croc embossed color palette, no one does it better than Brahmin!


Thank you!


nyeredzi said:


> Oh, Katie in Wonderland, right? Very pretty! Perfect complementary bear charm


Thanks! It's actually mother of pearl. Wonderland is more blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Today, tried this new guitar strap with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581965


very sparkly and pretty, minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today, tried this new guitar strap with this one
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581965


It's a beautiful icy look IM!    Simply illuminating and perfect for the hottest weather!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beautiful icy look IM!    Simply illuminating and perfect for the hottest weather!





RuedeNesle said:


> The guitar strap is perfect with your beautiful bag! Now I want a new guitar strap!





nyeredzi said:


> I literally gasped when I saw this and said "oh my god!" This is so sparkly and gorgeous, wow.





Kimbashop said:


> very sparkly and pretty, minda!



Thanks so much ladies .  It’s kind of a blingy bag for everyday errands but I thought the guitar strap might help make it more casual


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> Back into my Coach, with a new Modcloth dress. I'm really loving what this bag does for navy.
> 
> View attachment 5582415



Very pretty — love this whole look


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Back into my Coach, with a new Modcloth dress. I'm really loving what this bag does for navy.
> 
> View attachment 5582415


The whole look is very fresh and nautical! Simply nauti.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's Ina bag in apricot.


----------



## Dmurphy1

JenJBS said:


> Behno's Ina bag in apricot.
> View attachment 5582693


Beautiful color  !!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Polene Numero Neuf


----------



## JenJBS

Dmurphy1 said:


> Beautiful color  !!


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware out for a ride.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest purchase, Isabel Marant iridescent purple Shelby bag...the color is sooo pretty in person! It shifts from purple to aqua/ blue depending on the light!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest purchase, Isabel Marant iridescent purple Shelby bag...the color is sooo pretty in person! It shifts from purple to aqua/ blue depending on the light!
> 
> View attachment 5582744


Gorgeous!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My most lighthearted Le Pliage.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne GM in biscuit. Waiting at the car service. Everything went so quickly I wasn't able to take a better picture.


----------



## rose80

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I bought a bag.  I went to Nordstrom to buy a new pair of Ugg slippers and fell head over heels for this slouchy, buttery Chloe Judy tote.  I moved right into it for work today.


I just purchased this in the army green and I am obsessed! It’s so gorg and classy/modern. I found a deal price on italist - may still be available!


----------



## JenJBS

Fimpagebag said:


> My most lighthearted Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 5583004



Adorable!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunny Courtney for a sunny day.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Trail Bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Von Holzhausen Technik leather backpack


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag is this oval bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag is this oval bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584091


Love the design!       Pretty pic!


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree by Marc Jacobs for church today.


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## TotinScience

The minimalist vegan wonder - a Von Holzhausen crossbody in Bamboo leather!


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love the design!       Pretty pic!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## TactileTouch

My gorgeous Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in blue with Anya Hindmarch Polo charm


----------



## Fancyfree

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5585152


I like this bag - what brand and name is it, please?


----------



## whateve

TactileTouch said:


> My gorgeous Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in blue with Anya Hindmarch Polo charm
> 
> View attachment 5585528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585530


Cute charm!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Anne Klein cork tote. I was desperate to try a cork bag and wanted to test it out with an inexpensive option. Turns out I really like the feel of cork bags. Now I need a (luxury) designer one, of course


----------



## whateve

kate spade meringue


----------



## Sunshine mama

This squishy  one.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Joule

I switched from my little Fendi crossbody to my Hermès Evelyne III PM. The Teen saw it and wailed, "The Mom Bag? NOOOO! That means school really is going to start soon!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joule said:


> I switched from my little Fendi crossbody to my Hermès Evelyne III PM. The Teen saw it and wailed, "The Mom Bag? NOOOO! That means school really is going to start soon!"
> 
> View attachment 5586245


Pretty color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

To the park with this HUGE light blue bag.


----------



## Joule

Sunshine mama said:


> To the park with this HUGE light blue bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586259
> View attachment 5586261
> View attachment 5586262
> View attachment 5586260


I want to go to there.


----------



## inkfade

tflowers921 said:


> LC SSH and my Cotopaxi laptop backpack for work
> 
> View attachment 5576118



I have the Cotopaxi Vaya, too, in the same color! Really love mine.


----------



## Fierymo

Enjoying one of my hobo bags - the *Fendi Selleria Hobo.  


*


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> I switched from my little Fendi crossbody to my Hermès Evelyne III PM. The Teen saw it and wailed, "The Mom Bag? NOOOO! That means school really is going to start soon!"
> 
> View attachment 5586245


That color is TDF! 





Sunshine mama said:


> To the park with this HUGE light blue bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586259
> View attachment 5586261
> View attachment 5586262
> View attachment 5586260


Beautiful area!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in Coral.


----------



## lenarmc

Marc Jacobs mini bucket bag for church on Sunday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kate Spade Little Better Sam Mini for work this week


Apparently, I’m having a mini pink bag moment.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> To the park with this HUGE light blue bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586259
> View attachment 5586261
> View attachment 5586262
> View attachment 5586260


I can just see your toe.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Polène-kind-of-day at work today♡


----------



## Esquared72

Stella


----------



## Joule

JenJBS said:


> That color is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful area!


Thank you - as is that gorgeous coral on your arm!


----------



## tflowers921

Dagne Dover Micah Crossbody in Goji


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin Small Nadine in Retro Jungle


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## 880

UniquelyKi said:


> I’m a new member so I cannot make my own thread yet. But does anyone have a link to a thread for new beginners starting their collections?? I have a few bags but I’m wanting more. I’m curious to see what others have bc making a decision to decide what bags I want is almost as complicated as picking my nail color. Lol


Welcome! Try this link perhaps





						Your Bag Showcase
					

The place to show off your handbag collection!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5574827



!!! The tone of the color in this pic makes me want it! Is this true to life?



JenJBS said:


> Behno's Ina bag in apricot.
> View attachment 5582693



Sigh… please think of me if you ever sell this bag. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag is this oval bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584091



Love this! Feel like sharing any mod shots?


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Neuf when adventure-pursing in Norway the other week.


----------



## Narnanz

Pick me up bag for the day even though Im not going anywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> !!! The tone of the color in this pic makes me want it! Is this true to life?
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh… please think of me if you ever sell this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! Feel like sharing any mod shots?


The color changes so much based on the light. This was really good afternoon light. Going from a room with a northern exposure from a room with a southern exposure can make a difference. It's a tan with a pink undertone, not at all a pink bag. 

Thank you!  I do love carrying this bag in the spring an summer!




Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf when adventure-pursing in Norway the other week.
> 
> View attachment 5587382



Beautiful bag and setting!


----------



## tflowers921

Fimpagebag said:


> My most lighthearted Le Pliage.
> 
> View attachment 5583004


This is so fun!


----------



## tflowers921

inkfade said:


> I have the Cotopaxi Vaya, too, in the same color! Really love mine.


It’s such a great bag! I used it for a weekend trip a couple days ago and it was perfect


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Pick me up bag for the day even though Im not going anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5587403


 I love the bag, and your strap is beautiful! (And your pillow. ) A beautiful pick me up picture!


----------



## Rosezuo

Today:


----------



## l.ch.

Staud tommy beaded bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dooney Dome Satchel


----------



## Fimpagebag

l.ch. said:


> Staud tommy beaded bag
> 
> View attachment 5587682


Love love love this bag!


----------



## l.ch.

It’s a great bag, but I’m not sure it’s for me… second time 


Fimpagebag said:


> Love love love this bag!


wearing it and it sure brings a smile, but maybe too young for a 43-year-old?


----------



## RuedeNesle

l.ch. said:


> It’s a great bag, but I’m not sure it’s for me… second time
> 
> wearing it and it sure brings a smile, but maybe too young for a 43-year-old?


I'm over 60 and I'd happily carry it! Enjoy whatever bags make you happy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

l.ch. said:


> It’s a great bag, but I’m not sure it’s for me… second time
> 
> wearing it and it sure brings a smile, but maybe too young for a 43-year-old?


I’m 69 and I’d wear this bag in a flash.  

Or with clothes… whatever seems appropriate.


----------



## JenJBS

My Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## Jereni

Coach Marlie yesterday… super functional bag.


----------



## Narnanz

l.ch. said:


> Staud tommy beaded bag
> 
> View attachment 5587682


That is Amazeballs!!


----------



## Narnanz

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm over 60 and I'd happily carry it! Enjoy whatever bags make you happy


You are timeles and I aspire to be more like you.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m 69 and I’d wear this bag in a flash.
> 
> Or with clothes… whatever seems appropriate.


And you are another Bag Lover I aspire to be like.


----------



## Narnanz

nm...(blasted internet)


----------



## l.ch.

Narnanz said:


> That is Amazeballs!!


It’s really cute and a very eye-catching design


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> You are timeles and I aspire to be more like you.


Thanks Narnanz! 
My grandmother on my mother's side wore lots of colors together, and carried bags she crocheted/knitted (not sure how she did them) with several colors of yarn. My sister and I laughed about how we could see her walking down the street for blocks. For years now my sister has been calling me "Grandmother Betty", because I have embraced her love for colors and wearing what makes me happy.
Funny story: I walked to Safeway earlier this year. Two young men were in front of the store trying to get people to sign up for something. When I walked past them they said something like, "Excuse me, we're giving a prize to the person wearing the most colors and we think you're the winner." It was said lighthearted, and not meant to offend. (Or at least I didn't take it that way, because it didn't bother me, especially since I hear from my sister a lot, and sometimes cashiers.  ) I didn't go over and talk to them about whatever they wanted, but it did bring back memories of my Grandmother Betty.


----------



## missconvy

Got a second traveler tote


----------



## tflowers921

This gorgeous vintage Gucci camera bag passed down to me from my mom. Thankfully she keeps her bags in beautiful condition, this is about 40 years old!


----------



## tflowers921

missconvy said:


> Got a second traveler tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588409
> View attachment 5588410


Love this color!


----------



## IntheOcean

tflowers921 said:


> This gorgeous vintage Gucci camera bag passed down to me from my mom. Thankfully she keeps her bags in beautiful condition, this is about 40 years old!
> 
> View attachment 5588535


There's just something about vintage things that new ones don't quite possess. Beautiful bag, your mom has great taste


----------



## tflowers921

IntheOcean said:


> There's just something about vintage things that new ones don't quite possess. Beautiful bag, your mom has great taste


I totally agree! I begged for this one . We love shopping in her closet!


----------



## nyeredzi

l.ch. said:


> It’s a great bag, but I’m not sure it’s for me… second time
> 
> wearing it and it sure brings a smile, but maybe too young for a 43-year-old?


It's almost the perfect bag for folks our age  Is it not referencing the era we were born?


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini.


----------



## Iamminda

This one today — Happy Friday to my fellow handbag enthusiasts .


----------



## dangerouscurves

My trustworthy Balenciaga City small today. I rarely carry it but when I do, I'm grateful that I have it in my collection.


----------



## Katinahat

dangerouscurves said:


> My trustworthy Balenciaga City small today. I rarely carry it but when I do, I'm grateful that I have it in my collection.
> View attachment 5588997


Love it! The shade and the texture of the leather rocks.


----------



## Katinahat

tflowers921 said:


> This gorgeous vintage Gucci camera bag passed down to me from my mom. Thankfully she keeps her bags in beautiful condition, this is about 40 years old!
> 
> View attachment 5588535





tflowers921 said:


> I totally agree! I begged for this one . We love shopping in her closet!


Wonderful! I wish my mum loved bags so I could do the same but she doesn’t!


----------



## dangerouscurves

JenJBS said:


> My Marc Jacobs today.
> 
> View attachment 5588107


I remember this bag. Wanted it so bad in turquoise.


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Huit in fresh almond today, for this morning of perfect weather that we are having.


----------



## missconvy

Hooks should be required in bathrooms in my opinion.


----------



## RuedeNesle

missconvy said:


> Hooks should be required in bathrooms in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589275


I agree! I have a clipa too, but sometimes there's nothing to hook it on. Thanks for the idea. I didn't think about hanging it there.
And I love your tote bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in orchid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mulberry


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589471


So beautiful. May I ask from what year is this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> So beautiful. May I ask from what year is this?


Thank you. 
It's a mini Alexa in lilac and is currently available.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> It's a mini Alexa in lilac and is currently available.


Thank you for the info. I might try to find this one. I don't really like the old Alexa leather but this one looks delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Saturday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589532


Your donut bag is beautiful!   
I have a feeling I'm going back to Pinkbox donuts in the morning. I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## jbags07

Took Ms BV Karung velvet embroidered Clutch out for some pizza today….


----------



## tjovanity

coffee2go said:


> Lunch time with Lanvin hobo bag
> 
> View attachment 5353615


Hi! How are you finding the wear and tear of the bag? I'm so tempted to get this but I'm giving myself a bit of time off from buying bags, but this one is pretty.. There's only one left in farfetch


----------



## phoenixfeather

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589471


One of my all time favourite handbags.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Your donut bag is beautiful!
> I have a feeling I'm going back to Pinkbox donuts in the morning. I hope you're having a great weekend!



Thank you RN .  I figured Miss Pinkie wouldn’t mind sharing the spotlight with these divine donuts .  Please share a pic if you end up getting a donut soon .


----------



## Jereni

These lovelies today.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> These lovelies today.
> 
> View attachment 5589997


Stunning. I love the Polene with the added chain.


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Happy Saturday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589532


I want your bag and your donuts!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Mulberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589471


Still love it everytime I see it!


----------



## Katinahat

And sharing mine too @Sunshine mama ! Mulberry Alexa with gold Dinky chain at a garden party today.


----------



## Cordeliere

missconvy said:


> Got a second traveler tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588409
> View attachment 5588410


I love the color of your insert.  May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Stunning. I love the Polene with the added chain.



Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

Today called for a backpack. Took the kids to the amusement park, and packed a change of clothes. We rode a tube white water ride and a log ride, and got totally soaked on the latter. It was great, so we rode both twice! My oldest took a pic of me holding my youngest's hand as we headed toward the entrance. Backpack is from Target (didn't know the brand until just now, it's 'Universal Thread', and I've had it for 2 years or so)






The bag was also wet, being filled with our wet clothes, so the evening Target run had me in a Brahmin, Duxbury in Stone Bayard


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the info. I might try to find this one. I don't really like the old Alexa leather but this one looks delicious!


This leather is indeed delish!
Maybe we can be Alexa twins.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My Marc Jacobs today.
> 
> View attachment 5588107


Seeing this color always makes me


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Coach Marlie yesterday… super functional bag.
> 
> View attachment 5588155


Your bag makes me want to get a Marlie. 
I'm SUPPOSED to be in purse peace, so I'm just drooling, not buying.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> And sharing mine too @Sunshine mama ! Mulberry Alexa with gold Dinky chain at a garden party today.
> View attachment 5590032


Beautiful! Your bag steals my heart everytime I see it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday my cute Moynat modeled for me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Walmart run this morning.
(@Sunshine mama per your reply in another thread, yes I'm carrying red + white!  )

I'm embracing pink this summer. I've been carrying this bag since July 17th, and the MJ wallet since last Thursday. And I purchased another pink drawstring bag this morning on Amazon. It has outside pockets, which I like. Should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Walmart run this morning.
> (@Sunshine mama per your reply in another thread, yes I'm carrying red + white!  )
> 
> I'm embracing pink this summer. I've been carrying this bag since July 17th, and the MJ wallet since last Thursday. And I purchased another pink drawstring bag this morning on Amazon. It has outside pockets, which I like. Should arrive Wednesday.
> View attachment 5590336



Very pretty — glad to hear you are embracing pink (love love love pink).  Have a good week, my pink pal


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Seeing this color always makes me


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Masion Margiela glam slam bowling bag.   So smooshy!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag makes me want to get a Marlie.
> I'm SUPPOSED to be in purse peace, so I'm just drooling, not buying.



Aww yay! I highly recommend. The bag isn’t perfect but it’s just got all these excellent quintessential elements: crossbody but top handle for easy grab, simple turnlock for open and close without looking, not too big and not too small, outside slip pocket, etc etc.


----------



## Narnanz

Small Florentine satchel.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Your bag makes me want to get a Marlie.
> I'm SUPPOSED to be in *purse peace*, so I'm just drooling, not buying.


 I love it! "Purse peace"! I'm going to use that a lot, but mostly in a sentence like, "I haven't achieved Purse Peace yet."


----------



## RuedeNesle

Narnanz said:


> Small Florentine satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5590770


Oh Lord! You are killin' me with this picture!   Dooney red looks beautiful on Florentine leather! And that strap is breathtaking as well!


----------



## missconvy

Cordeliere said:


> I love the color of your insert.  May I ask where you found it?


Of course. This is Samorga’s 1.2mm burgundy. I bought it for a different bag, but it kinda fits in this bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tflowers921 said:


> I totally agree! I begged for this one . We love shopping in her closet!


So worth the begging!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fendi


----------



## Shelby33

RM 2009


----------



## Katinahat

Original Chesnut Mulberry Alexa.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Fendi
> 
> View attachment 5591145


Such a cute bag! Love the design! 



Katinahat said:


> Original Chesnut Mulberry Alexa.
> View attachment 5591235


This pic is beautiful!    And I'm suddenly craving chocolate!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## Purse Chakra

btb Los Angeles Resting Beach Face tote courtesy of the Nordstrom anniversary sale.


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Huit


----------



## esrup-murfo

This gorgeous Campomaggi that I just got as an everyday bag. It’s so pretty and looks very sturdy. Looks like something that would last a lifetime. So excited with this purchase as it’s my first Campomaggi product and I got them on a really great sale (about a 1/4 of original price)


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5591444


Such a vibrant and pretty purple!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This again!! It's so easy to carry!


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> This again!! It's so easy to carry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591874


Cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Cute!!


Thank you Christofle!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a vibrant and pretty purple!!!



Thank you!   

Your cute Fendi bag again!


----------



## remisha89

My small black Chloe Lexa bag! So lightweight, good straps, can't beat a simple black leather bag with easy pockets


----------



## UniquelyKi

880 said:


> Welcome! Try this link perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Bag Showcase
> 
> 
> The place to show off your handbag collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

Again in Brahmin passion fruit. Just posted it in WIMB thread, but illustrates why I don't tend to like small bags. Sometimes Iron Man has to be set aside while you talk to your toddler but a little scuffle he got in at preschool.


----------



## Jereni

Chanel coco handle today. Quite possibly the best bag ever.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Jereni said:


> Chanel coco handle today. Quite possibly the best bag ever.
> 
> View attachment 5592552


----------



## diane278

One of these….but I won’t decide which one until I get dressed…..


----------



## RuedeNesle

Enjoying a cappuccino with my latest Amazon pink bag, delivered yesterday.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Enjoying a cappuccino with my latest Amazon pink bag, delivered yesterday.
> View attachment 5592725



Pretty color!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Pretty color!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> One of these….but I won’t decide which one until I get dressed…..
> 
> View attachment 5592718


Perfect colours.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Enjoying a cappuccino with my latest Amazon pink bag, delivered yesterday.
> View attachment 5592725



Pretty color RN .  I also like how it has long handles as well for a shoulder carry option I assume


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount tote in sandstone leather.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Balenciaga Milky Way messenger


----------



## tealocean

Jereni said:


> These lovelies today.
> 
> View attachment 5589997


Beautiful! I especially love the little dreamer with the summery straw bag look!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color RN .  I also like how it has long handles as well for a shoulder carry option I assume


Thanks Minda! 
The handles are described (Is that the word I want? It's 4:40am and I have only has two sips of coffee!  ) as 9.5 inches. They feel like they're 10-11 inches to me. Whatever the inches are the strap drop is great for shoulder carry.
Honestly, it wasn't love at first sight. I was worried the bag would be too structured (based on the reviews I read), but when it arrived I was worried it was too slouchy. It doesn't sit pretty empty, so I was feeling a little buyer's remorse. Once I loaded it, it still has a slouch to it, but I like it more because it's not too slouchy, and I'm loving the inside organization, and outside pockets. It was only $45 so it will be a fun bag to carry while I'm in Vegas.


----------



## purly

Portland Leather medium crossbody tote in nutmeg. I saw Mel carrying one of these on Virgin River and decided to get one.


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin Duxbury in Stone Bayard. I tried a scarf on the handles, deciding how I feel about it


----------



## Jereni

New Coach Kip crossbody for travel. Been eyeing these for a long time.


----------



## Yuki85

Using The tote bag!! Love the color!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I haven’t switched out of this bag since I bought it. Partially due to being quite busy lately, but also because I really love it and it works so well for my needs.


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard with Oliver Bonas strap.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Speedy B 30 in DE, Perfection !!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> New Coach Kip crossbody for travel. Been eyeing these for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 5593427


Love this color!


----------



## whateve

Coach Rambler's legacy


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593738





 Is this all red? Is it new? ETA: Saw your post in the Coach thread - got my answer.


----------



## Narnanz

Dooney today


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593738


Gorgeous! Looks so good. I don’t ever wear red but I keep seeing fabulous red Coach bags and getting very tempted!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> New Coach Kip crossbody for travel. Been eyeing these for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 5593427


Looks like a perfect little travel bag. What does it hold?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Coach Rambler's legacy
> 
> View attachment 5593725


Loving all the blues too. Leather looks fabulous.


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Dooney today
> 
> View attachment 5593856


What fabulous texture!


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> I haven’t switched out of this bag since I bought it. Partially due to being quite busy lately, but also because I really love it and it works so well for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 5593461


No wonder - it looks fabulous. I’m loving my Coach Chalk camera bag too.


----------



## Katinahat

Off the the spa with Coach Quilted Crosby and Oliver Bonas strap.


----------



## coach943

Carrying my new Cartella by Marco Massaccesi in deep red Fiore leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

coach943 said:


> Carrying my new Cartella by Marco Massaccesi in deep red Fiore leather.
> 
> View attachment 5594026


 Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

purly said:


> Portland Leather medium crossbody tote in nutmeg. I saw Mel carrying one of these on Virgin River and decided to get one.
> 
> View attachment 5593285


Love the shape and leather of this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD3 is visiting,  so I took the opportunity  for DD3's and my bag together today.


----------



## Iamminda

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous! Looks so good. I don’t ever wear red but I keep seeing fabulous red Coach bags and getting very tempted!



Thank you.  Yep, Coach has good red bags to offer, as do other brands (just ask @RuedeNesle ). I didn’t think I would want a red bag before but now I have around 5 or so (contemporary & premier).  It’s more versatile than you might think.



Katinahat said:


> Off the the spa with Coach Quilted Crosby and Oliver Bonas strap.
> 
> View attachment 5593960



Great picture — love how the quilting of both the bag and the ottoman stool look together.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thank you.  Yep, Coach has good red bags to offer, as do other brands (just ask @RuedeNesle ).* I didn’t think I would want a red bag before but now I have around 5 or so (contemporary & premier).  It’s more versatile than you might think.*


I think I'm going to cry!   I'm so happy you're growing your red bag collection! Red is more versatile than most people think.


----------



## purly

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the shape and leather of this bag!



Thanks! I couldn't believe how inexpensive the Portland Leather totes are. It's super practical, but not super luxe. Very appropriate for school pickup or trips to the bookstore.

I think Mel carries the Honey color, but I went with nutmeg because I liked the way the texture looks.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593738


Love the bright red, and the cute charm! 




Katinahat said:


> Off the the spa with Coach Quilted Crosby and Oliver Bonas strap.
> 
> View attachment 5593960


Gorgeous color!     




Sunshine mama said:


> DD3 is visiting,  so I took the opportunity  for DD3's and my bag together today.
> View attachment 5594092
> View attachment 5594093


I'm trying to make myself not put that adorable Fendi bag on my Wish List, but your pics make it very hard to resist! These bag companies need to hire you for their advertising photos.


----------



## JenJBS

Brandon Blackwood nylon bag today, for a trip to IKEA.


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Dr. Q Groovee. Wish the Groovee was part of the new M-Archives release - the Groovee has always had a special place in my heart.


----------



## whateve

coach943 said:


> Carrying my new Cartella by Marco Massaccesi in deep red Fiore leather.
> 
> View attachment 5594026


The black trim enhances the beautiful red perfectly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593738


Sooo beautiful! The charms, too, I love them! Are they also Coach?


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love the bright red, and the cute charm!



Thank you Jen 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sooo beautiful! The charms, too, I love them! Are they also Coach?



Thanks CCBG .   I got the charm from the Coach outlet online — bought it just for this bag.  Was admiring this charm that Whateve and others have — finally caved after scoring this bag from Nord.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood nylon bag today, for a trip to IKEA.
> 
> View attachment 5594251


you're brave going to Ikea on a Saturday


----------



## sdkitty

just switched to Bal City


----------



## nyeredzi

Still in Stone Bayard Brahmin


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to cry!   I'm so happy you're growing your red bag collection! Red is more versatile than most people think.


I love red bags too! It's funny because I don't enjoy decorating with red. Even at Christmas, I try to tone it down. I've been known to paint some of the decorations from red to a shade of seaglass.  But the little punch of a red bag makes me smile. I love seeing your reds and pinks now too!


----------



## Katinahat

Iamminda said:


> Thank you.  Yep, Coach has good red bags to offer, as do other brands (just ask @RuedeNesle ). I didn’t think I would want a red bag before but now I have around 5 or so (contemporary & premier).  It’s more versatile than you might think.
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture — love how the quilting of both the bag and the ottoman stool look together.


Thanks! I’m a fan of quilting of any kind! Interesting to hear how your red collection has built up!


----------



## Katinahat

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm going to cry!   I'm so happy you're growing your red bag collection! Red is more versatile than most people think.


I lean heavily on the pink side of red in clothing. I have nothing bright red but lots of maroon / burgundy so I’m not sure about a red bag even thought I love looking and am tempted. I have lots of pink bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> DD3 is visiting,  so I took the opportunity  for DD3's and my bag together today.
> View attachment 5594092
> View attachment 5594093


Both stunning!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> I love red bags too! It's funny because I don't enjoy decorating with red. Even at Christmas, I try to tone it down. I've been known to paint some of the decorations from red to a shade of seaglass.  But the little punch of a red bag makes me smile. I love seeing your reds and pinks now too!


Thanks TO!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Katinahat said:


> I lean heavily on the pink side of red in clothing. I have nothing bright red but lots of maroon / burgundy so I’m not sure about a red bag even thought I love looking and am tempted. I have lots of pink bags!


Hi KIAH!
I see your point. I wear mostly black and blue, with colorful prints, so red works with my wardrobe. Sometimes I wear all black and my red handbag is the only color I'm wearing/carrying. (Except when I have my jacket on. I haven't counted but I think it has at least 5 colors on it. But they all work with red. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

My all weather rainy day Dooney Ariel.*
(shoulder strap added to lend a hands free option when needed)


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Looks like a perfect little travel bag. What does it hold?


Thanks! It’s size is juuust bigger than a wallet on chain - it can hold phone, card case, sunglasses in pouch, mask, and probably a lip gloss or chapstick. 





JenJBS said:


> I'm trying to make myself not put that adorable Fendi bag on my Wish List, but your pics make it very hard to resist! These bag companies need to hire you for their advertising photos.



I know right! That Fendi is too cute.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I lean heavily on the pink side of red in clothing. I have nothing bright red but lots of maroon / burgundy so I’m not sure about a red bag even thought I love looking and am tempted. I have lots of pink bags!



Same… I really want a red bag but I don’t wear a lot of black, gray, and tan combinations, which is what I like to pair red with.


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London Sabine clutch for church today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Longchamp and Fossil together today. 
I wore the Longchamp yesterday as a crossbody bag, but today it is a charm.


----------



## tflowers921

This was passed down to me from my mother in law, so I don’t know the name, just that it’s coach. I love the color.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Metallic Mauve Mercer on Saturday: 


Yesterday:
Coach KF academy


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5595465


Lovely


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Katinahat

XCCX said:


> View attachment 5595701


That colour!!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Longchamp and Fossil together today.
> I wore the Longchamp yesterday as a crossbody bag, but today it is a charm.
> View attachment 5595384


Gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

houseof999 said:


> Coach Metallic Mauve Mercer on Saturday:
> View attachment 5595426
> 
> Yesterday:
> Coach KF academy
> View attachment 5595427


I have a navy Mercer and a wallet in the same metallic mauve - your Mercer has loads of glam!


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Row Jules


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifting trip.


----------



## whateve

2 Henri Bendels - the blue during the day and the black for dinner.


----------



## tflowers921

whateve said:


> 2 Henri Bendels - the blue during the day and the black for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5595943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595944


I loved their stuff, so sad they went out of business


----------



## tflowers921

This bag is so beat up but I still love it


----------



## Esquared72

LaBante London backpack


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Thrifting trip.
> 
> View attachment 5595925


Lovely bag!
I guess your GPS broke again.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag!
> I guess your GPS broke again.


The only way to hunt for treasure is to use the treasure map!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> The only way to hunt for treasure is to use the treasure map!


Wow! No wonder I couldn't find any treasures.
Please share your loot when you find them!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A round bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Thrifting trip.
> 
> View attachment 5595925


Love this bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Summer blues and whites for work with Orla Kiely Cats backpack and Coach Camera Bag.


----------



## Debbie65

ggressive said:


> "Small" Lee Radziwill in Tiramisu
> 
> View attachment 5440372


Awww...who is the maker of your little lion bag charm?  It's adorable!  Love the bag too!  I'm a Lee Radziwill fan!


----------



## houseof999

Debbie65 said:


> Awww...who is the maker of your little lion bag charm?  It's adorable!  Love the bag too!  I'm a Lee Radziwill fan!


Year of the Tiger bag charm by Kate Spade.


----------



## IntheOcean

This gray Rebecca Minkoff today!


----------



## Debbie65

houseof999 said:


> Year of the Tiger bag charm by Kate Spade.


Awww it's so cute!  I'm going to go look for it!  It may be too late as we are going into September. Lol. Thank you for replying!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## fettfleck

Long time pal Céline Micro coming with me today! She still looks perfect despite being at least 10–15 years old… Don‘t remember exactly when I got her… But what a great sturdy bag!


----------



## Esquared72

Chloe Paraty in Rock


----------



## tflowers921

Back in my Dagne Dover Micah


----------



## JVSXOXO

Giving Cassie 19 plenty of time to shine during this last stretch of summer.


----------



## tflowers921

JVSXOXO said:


> Giving Cassie 19 plenty of time to shine during this last stretch of summer.
> 
> View attachment 5597341


You look gorgeous!


----------



## JVSXOXO

tflowers921 said:


> You look gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5596837



I just love this one — so pretty and shiny


----------



## Iamminda

JVSXOXO said:


> Giving Cassie 19 plenty of time to shine during this last stretch of summer.
> 
> View attachment 5597341


You look great


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I just love this one — so pretty and shiny



Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Still in this...at the Dentist


----------



## JenJBS

Purple tote by Stand Studio. Smooshy! Seems I'm really on a smooshy bag kick this week.


----------



## purly

Mulberry Oversized Alexa


----------



## JVSXOXO

Iamminda said:


> You look great


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> View attachment 5596837


Everytime I see your picture of this bag, I want it so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JVSXOXO said:


> Giving Cassie 19 plenty of time to shine during this last stretch of summer.
> 
> View attachment 5597341


Gorgeous lady and gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## missconvy

Marc Jacobs traveler again. I don’t want to switch out of it lol


----------



## Mimmy

My new Noé BB. Carried her around my house and then outside to take a quick photo!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous lady and gorgeous bag!!!


Ah you all are so kind! Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Trying to use this summery tote more (before it becomes my winter-white tote in a couple months) .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Everytime I see your picture of this bag, I want it so much!



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## electricbluerita

My little Roger Vivier shoulder/crossbody bag. I love the contrast between the mixed houndstooth patterns on this one.


----------



## Esquared72

Old school Marc Jacobs Stella…I love how functional this bag is


----------



## Katinahat

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5597946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Noé BB. Carried her around my house and then outside to take a quick photo!


Love this! I’ve looked at it a few times. How comfortable is it to carry?


----------



## Mimmy

Katinahat said:


> Love this! I’ve looked at it a few times. How comfortable is it to carry?


Thank you!

I have only had this for a day but it seems very comfortable. I am petite and I was worried that it might stick out too far from my body but after wearing it, it doesn’t seem like that will be a problem.

I also am finding that I can wear it towards the front of my body to allow easier access and to feel a bit more secure, have it more in my field of vision due to the somewhat open top. 

I love the idea that the original large Noé was designed to carry four bottles of champagne.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Been wearing this navy Gucci Abbey hobo for the last few days. Bought it to wear with jeans/shorts and casual wear. The fabric is is nylon-type blend and has more body than the typical brown mono canvas, so it spot cleans beautifully and does not puddle so much when laid down. I am really liking it. 

Forgive the housedress…LOL. Not ready to head out today yet.


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs stella in navy


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Sunshine mama said:


> A round bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596087


Gorgeous Moynat bag! And the charm is so cute.


----------



## tflowers921

JW PEI Minimal Tote in Navy


----------



## JenJBS

Behno Mini-Ina in mango.


----------



## tflowers921

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in mango.
> View attachment 5598545


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

tflowers921 said:


> What a gorgeous color!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Behno Mini-Ina in mango.
> View attachment 5598545


Such a happy looking bag!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Been wearing this navy Gucci Abbey hobo for the last few days. Bought it to wear with jeans/shorts and casual wear. The fabric is is nylon-type blend and has more body than the typical brown mono canvas, so it spot cleans beautifully and does not puddle so much when laid down. I am really liking it.
> 
> Forgive the housedress…LOL. Not ready to head out today yet.
> View attachment 5598375
> View attachment 5598376


What a great bag. Love the way it looks on you!


----------



## Katinahat

Mimmy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have only had this for a day but it seems very comfortable. I am petite and I was worried that it might stick out too far from my body but after wearing it, it doesn’t seem like that will be a problem.
> 
> I also am finding that I can wear it towards the front of my body to allow easier access and to feel a bit more secure, have it more in my field of vision due to the somewhat open top.
> 
> I love the idea that the original large Noé was designed to carry four bottles of champagne.


Thanks, this is all very useful to know. I didn’t know about the champagne bottles!


----------



## sdkitty

BowieFan1971 said:


> Been wearing this navy Gucci Abbey hobo for the last few days. Bought it to wear with jeans/shorts and casual wear. The fabric is is nylon-type blend and has more body than the typical brown mono canvas, so it spot cleans beautifully and does not puddle so much when laid down. I am really liking it.
> 
> Forgive the housedress…LOL. Not ready to head out today yet.
> View attachment 5598375
> View attachment 5598376


can't tell that's a house dress
love your avatar


----------



## Katinahat

Dog walking with KS Daily Satchel.


----------



## Katinahat

sdkitty said:


> can't tell that's a house dress
> love our avatar


Tabby cats united!


----------



## sdkitty

Katinahat said:


> Tabby cats united!


ha
apparently yours is more docile than mine....I couldn't put a hat on my boy....maybe the girl for a minte


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Such a happy looking bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

sdkitty said:


> ha
> apparently yours is more docile than mine....I couldn't put a hat on my boy....maybe the girl for a minte


My two boys either. I tried to go with my user name but it was impossible so found this on the internet.


----------



## purly

Today I'm using the Tod's D-styling I got on sale on Yoox. I really appreciate how easy this bag is to wear. It fits crossbody snugly due to the adjustable strap, so I don't need to worry about it moving from my hip while riding my bicycle. It zips shut so I don't have to worry about stuff falling out. It's easy to open if I want to check my cell phone. It's a bit floppy normally, but that was fixed by sticking a thick felt organizer inside.


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> Today I'm using the Tod's D-styling I got on sale on Yoox. I really appreciate how easy this bag is to wear. It fits crossbody snugly due to the adjustable strap, so I don't need to worry about it moving from my hip while riding my bicycle. It zips shut so I don't have to worry about stuff falling out. It's easy to open if I want to check my cell phone. It's a bit floppy normally, but that was fixed by sticking a thick felt organizer inside.
> View attachment 5598983
> 
> View attachment 5598984


very nice....Tods are great quality bags.  Your bike is pretty too


----------



## tflowers921

missconvy said:


> Marc Jacobs traveler again. I don’t want to switch out of it lol
> 
> View attachment 5597820


Is it heavy at all? I really want one!


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty from Coach for church today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This beauty from Coach for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5599082



Major love for this one Jen  — amazing color!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Major love for this one Jen  — amazing color!


Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

Getting ready for Fall season with this minimalist tote from an up and coming indie brand Advene.


----------



## nyeredzi




----------



## whateve

Wearing white for maybe the last time before Labor Day.


----------



## tflowers921

TotinScience said:


> Getting ready for Fall season with this minimalist tote from an up and coming indie brand Advene.
> 
> View attachment 5599216


I love this style, need to look up this brand


----------



## tflowers921

Speedy 30 in Damier Ebene


----------



## TotinScience

tflowers921 said:


> I love this style, need to look up this brand


They are really cool! Very pricey, so I go this one when they had a sample sale


----------



## Katinahat

Navy Coach Mercer for work followed by a trip to the Dentist.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Wearing white for maybe the last time before Labor Day.
> 
> View attachment 5599299


Love the contrast with the blue, especially in the charm!


----------



## nyeredzi

Getting my last few wears of my Brahmin Fiora is Sweet Tea in these last days of summer. Come fall, I'll put it away until next spring. But it's pretty large, so today I also stuff in a fabric wristlet I got from Etsy years ago. Then when at the park, I left the big bag in the car and put my key, phone, and card case in the wristlet and just took that


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Love the contrast with the blue, especially in the charm!


Thank you! I love blue.


----------



## missconvy

tflowers921 said:


> Is it heavy at all? I really want one!


I would say no! I specifically didn’t get the leather version to keep it light.


----------



## Narnanz

Prada nylon


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> This beauty from Coach for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5599082


This is so pretty! I love the shape (and color, of course).


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is so pretty! I love the shape (and color, of course).


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hanging out with Brad and my Valentino Candy Stud at a beach party yearsterday and still carrying it today.


----------



## tflowers921

RM Mini 5 Zip


----------



## tealocean

nyeredzi said:


> Getting my last few wears of my Brahmin Fiora is Sweet Tea in these last days of summer. Come fall, I'll put it away until next spring. But it's pretty large, so today I also stuff in a fabric wristlet I got from Etsy years ago. Then when at the park, I left the big bag in the car and put my key, phone, and card case in the wristlet and just took that
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599814


Great idea to leave the larger bag in the car! I love doing that too! I leave the tote in the trunk and have a small crossbody with me, only bringing the larger bag in if I need it and can leave it in one spot without needing to carry it around much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with Brad and my Valentino Candy Stud at a beach party yearsterday and still carrying it today.
> View attachment 5600130


Pretty bag
And you're so lucky to have a photo with a celebrity!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this backpack as a bag today.


----------



## Iamminda

dangerouscurves said:


> Hanging out with Brad and my Valentino Candy Stud at a beach party yearsterday and still carrying it today.
> View attachment 5600130


You and Brad make a gorgeous couple — beautiful bag too


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using this backpack as a bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5600402



Love this duo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this duo


Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty bag
> And you're so lucky to have a photo with a celebrity!


 thank you, Hun. Manifestation went too far.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> You and Brad make a gorgeous couple — beautiful bag too


 Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

New Costco product alert — I like these cookies so much even though I am not a big pumpkin person.  I already bought a bag last weekend so this is the second one . (My fam likes the guava and lemon ones better so more pumpkin ones for me  )


----------



## Esquared72

MbMJ Hillier in Faded Aluminum


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't let summer end without carrying this Pretty again.


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Kimbashop

Ferragamo Sofia. I haven't carried this in about a year and it's love all over again.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 distant cousins.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach madison hailey out for lunch.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> Coach madison hailey out for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5601430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601431


The Madison Hailey is such a great style!


----------



## Narnanz

Page 3333 according to me..

I'm a poet and a didn't even know it.


----------



## Yuki85

Mulberry is with me today!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Botkier Cobble Hill with adjustable shoulder strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Coach madison hailey out for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5601430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601431


Yummy bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fimpagebag said:


> Botkier Cobble Hill with adjustable shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5601754


Love this yellow! So cheerful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bag.
> View attachment 5601377


So pillowy and luxurious looking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Ferragamo Sofia. I haven't carried this in about a year and it's love all over again.
> View attachment 5601311


You look so chic my friend!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So pillowy and luxurious looking!



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kurt Geiger mini Kensington


----------



## RuedeNesle

Earlier today. First time in a casino since I arrived in Vegas on July 31st. I was wearing a mask and I only saw three other people wearing a mask.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Earlier today. First time in a casino since I arrived in Vegas on July 31st. I was wearing a mask and I only saw three other people wearing a mask.
> View attachment 5601831



Cute tote RN — like that gold ring handle.  Hope you had a fun (and profitable ) time today


----------



## nyeredzi

Took the day off, had the longest walk in the park, went home and changed, and went out to lunch. I love  a day off when the kids in both out of the house (the toddler only goes 3 days a week). Oh, the luxurious indulgence of silence! I'm up here, hearing my own thoughts and stuff, what?! I walked until I just got too tired (well, almost. I walked until I had to go back to the bathroom). Anyway, out with Brahmin small Nadine, which I'm really ambivalent about.


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Mini Pandora (Had a crazy day today )


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Seaton for work


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Cute tote RN — like that gold ring handle.  Hope you had a fun (and profitable ) time today


Thanks Minda!
I just used the machine as a prop. I didn't gamble today. My DH did and won enough for us to do some luxury shopping........ at Walmart. Yeah, we bought a box of name brand sinus med and not the Walmart stuff!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Took the day off, had the longest walk in the park, went home and changed, and went out to lunch. I love  a day off when the kids in both out of the house (the toddler only goes 3 days a week). Oh, the luxurious indulgence of silence! I'm up here, hearing my own thoughts and stuff, what?! I walked until I just got too tired (well, almost. I walked until I had to go back to the bathroom). Anyway, out with Brahmin small Nadine, which I'm really ambivalent about.
> 
> View attachment 5601894


 I remember those days! Now I relive them when I spend time with the grandkids. The fastest part of the day is between dropping them off at school and picking them up.


----------



## RuedeNesle

IntheOcean said:


> Givenchy Mini Pandora (Had a crazy day today )
> View attachment 5601895


Hi ITO!
I hope your day got better!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> You look so chic my friend!


Thank you!  I love linen, even tho at the end of the day I feel a bit like a wrinkled mess.


----------



## tealocean

nyeredzi said:


> Took the day off, had the longest walk in the park, went home and changed, and went out to lunch. I love  a day off when the kids in both out of the house (the toddler only goes 3 days a week). Oh, the luxurious indulgence of silence! I'm up here, hearing my own thoughts and stuff, what?! I walked until I just got too tired (well, almost. I walked until I had to go back to the bathroom). Anyway, out with Brahmin small Nadine, which I'm really ambivalent about.
> 
> View attachment 5601894


Lol, I remember those days with little ones well. I must have appeared much too relaxed and happy when alone because strangers often came up to talk to me then. It's good you got to enjoy some time to yourself!


----------



## IntheOcean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ITO!
> I hope your day got better!


Thank you, RuedeNesle, everything's been taken care of today


----------



## PamK

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593738


Love those colors!! What a pretty bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo satchel.  Didn't need a purse this big, but this Pretty had been neglected for far too long.


----------



## driftvelocity

Never too early for spooky season around here


----------



## Iamminda

PamK said:


> Love those colors!! What a pretty bag!



Thank you PamK


----------



## Iamminda

Have a good weekend


----------



## Kimbashop

driftvelocity said:


> Never too early for spooky season around here
> 
> View attachment 5602885


Bag Twins! I have the same bag and I LOVE it.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo satchel.  Didn't need a purse this big, but this Pretty had been neglected for far too long.
> 
> View attachment 5602869


This is a lovely Ferragamo. The handles look long enough for shoulder carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602933


 
You have a good holiday weekend too!
(P.S. I think the red Alma passed the interview.  )


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> You have a good holiday weekend too!
> (P.S. I think the red Alma passed the interview.  )



 The preliminary results show a passing score indeed but a further look is required .  It’s really a beautiful raspberry red color.


----------



## driftvelocity

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Twins! I have the same bag and I LOVE it.



You have great taste! ☺️ It’s a fantastic bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This "bag" to the park.


----------



## lenarmc

Coach Multicolor Studio bag. I wanted the quilted version but had to have this one. It was on final sale for a really good price, and it goes with everything in my wardrobe.


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-Ina by Behno.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is a lovely Ferragamo. The handles look long enough for shoulder carry.


Thank you!   Yes. I should have called it a shoulder bag, not a satchel.


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs


----------



## Love Of My Life

Polene Neuf in Chalk


----------



## Narnanz

Was thinking of saying goodbye to this lovely Bal....but I just can't.
On a little ride along the beach boardwalk.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 5603405



Is this newish?  Wow, gorgeous color Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Is this newish?  Wow, gorgeous color Jen!



Thank you. Minda!    Yes, very new. Got it a few weeks ago. I think this is the first time I've posted it, other than the pic from their website when. I ordered it.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you. Minda!    Yes, very new. Got it a few weeks ago. I think this is the first time I've posted it, other than the pic from their website when. I ordered it.


I'd love to see all your mini Inas in one picture - you have three, right?


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 5603405


It's a delight seeing your beautiful bags displayed on beautiful furniture!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of saying goodbye to this lovely Bal....but I just can't.
> On a little ride along the beach boardwalk.
> 
> View attachment 5603439


Your bag, bike, and beach are beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'd love to see all your mini Inas in one picture - you have three, right?


I’ll try to get a ‘family pic’. It’s four now.
Orchid purple
Mango orange
Avocado green
and this red. 
Haven’t worn the green much lately. I like the color green, but don’t seem to end up wearing it a lot.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> It's a delight seeing your beautiful bags displayed on beautiful furniture!


Thank you!  You’re very kind.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> 
> View attachment 5603405


 Beautiful! Thanks for sharing it in the Red Bag thread! I was looking forward to seeing it here as well!


----------



## Katinahat

tealocean said:


> Your bag, bike, and beach are beautiful!


I agree. That sunshine too. Looking out at the rain - I wish I was there with bag, bike and beach too.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing it in the Red Bag thread! I was looking forward to seeing it here as well!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London's Pandora for church this morning.


----------



## BagMine

I just took out my beloved Isabelle Fiore I purchased on line 15 years ago, but I am upset to see that the part of it is peeling.  Outside is very beautiful real thick leather but inside is fake!  If this is not an imitation bag then why Fiore uses such a cheap material?

I am a new member, I am sorry if I am posting to wrong thread....


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Fierymo said:


> My dyed vintage dyed Louis Vuitton Bel Air
> 
> View attachment 5575761


That’s the best dye job I’ve seen on one of these. Your bag is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of saying goodbye to this lovely Bal....but I just can't.
> On a little ride along the beach boardwalk.
> 
> View attachment 5603439


You always travel in style with beautiful bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I just used the machine as a prop. I didn't gamble today. My DH did and won enough for us to do some luxury shopping........ at Walmart. Yeah, we bought a box of name brand sinus med and not the Walmart stuff!


You got my attention at "luxury shopping"!!!
I'm glad you went for the luxurious name brand with your hubby's winnings instead of the commoner store brand!


----------



## Sunshine mama

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> That’s the best dye job I’ve seen on one of these. Your bag is absolutely gorgeous.


+1!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@JenJBS
I hope to see your Mini Ina collection soon!
Your new red Ina is so cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Took the day off, had the longest walk in the park, went home and changed, and went out to lunch. I love  a day off when the kids in both out of the house (the toddler only goes 3 days a week). Oh, the luxurious indulgence of silence! I'm up here, hearing my own thoughts and stuff, what?! I walked until I just got too tired (well, almost. I walked until I had to go back to the bathroom). Anyway, out with Brahmin small Nadine, which I'm really ambivalent about.
> 
> View attachment 5601894


Seems like you has a lovely day with your pretty bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602933


This sweet bag always makes my heart yodle!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink bag with  2 black straps for a little edgy fun.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> marc jacobs
> 
> View attachment 5603426


This bag looks divine!
The leather looks so squishy.


----------



## sdkitty

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks divine!
> The leather looks so squishy.


thank you 
it's one of the newer ones.  this leather even though a light color isn't showing any soil or marks


----------



## Sunshine mama

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> it's one of the newer ones.  this leather even though a light color isn't showing any soil or marks


That's even better!! I'm always afraid of using light colored bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink bag with  2 black straps for a little edgy fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604471


This so fun and edgy. Pink and black is such a winning combination.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This sweet bag always makes my heart yodle!!!



Thank you SSSSM .  I see you are carrying my RB bag cousin  today.  I love the pink with the black (may have to borrow this color pairing idea — thanks ).


----------



## nyeredzi

Narnanz said:


> Was thinking of saying goodbye to this lovely Bal....but I just can't.
> On a little ride along the beach boardwalk.
> 
> View attachment 5603439


Whaa? Why would you say goodbye to this lovely? And, it's purple!


----------



## lenarmc

Waiting at CVS for our booster


	

		
			
		

		
	
O


----------



## whateve

lenarmc said:


> Waiting at CVS for our booster
> View attachment 5604595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O


Are they already giving the new boosters for Omicron?


----------



## keishapie1973

Niki in rouge legion


----------



## Sunshine mama

keishapie1973 said:


> Niki in rouge legion
> View attachment 5604682


 Wow! What a gorgeous bag!
I loved the Niki bag when it first came out, then grew out of love and I was glad I didn't get one.  But i really love this color and leather combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you SSSSM .  I see you are carrying my RB bag cousin  today.  I love the pink with the black (may have to borrow this color pairing idea — thanks ).


I can't wait to see your combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This so fun and edgy. Pink and black is such a winning combination.


Thank you Kimbashop. I am loving black and brown bags these days, but I still wanted to incorporate pink,  so I just mixed the pink and black, and I really love the look.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

Another pink and black(very little) today.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink and black(very little) today.
> View attachment 5605005


Lovely bag, and beautiful pic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink and black(very little) today.
> View attachment 5605005



This pink and this picture — SO PRETTY


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink and black(very little) today.
> View attachment 5605005


Simply beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene's Numero Dix.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous bag!
> I loved the Niki bag when it first came out, then grew out of love and I was glad I didn't get one.  But i really love this color and leather combo!


Thank you. I couldn’t wait on Fall so as soon as September came, I pulled her out…


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Esquared72

I'm having an MJ/MbMJ moment...Classic Q Fran today


----------



## Molly0

2002 revisited


----------



## starrynite_87

Using my new to me Fendi Spy bag for the first time. Took my daughter to the gym for her tumbling class.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach.


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin again, Duxbury, Stone Bayard. At the supermarket. Still undecided on my feelings on the scarves on the handles, but they were hard to tie, so I don't want to remove them until I'm sure I don't want them on for a while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This pink and this picture — SO PRETTY


Thank you.   


Katinahat said:


> Simply beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs Baby Groove.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Baby Groove.
> 
> View attachment 5606620



This color — wowsa   So pretty Jen .


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs Baby Groove.
> 
> View attachment 5606620


As I've said before, it's such a pretty color!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest purchase...Stella falabella in Hot pink! Been on the hunt for her forever!!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This color — wowsa   So pretty Jen .


Thank you, Minda!   




Sunshine mama said:


> As I've said before, it's such a pretty color!!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## tflowers921

I’d never heard of this brand but I saw this at Bloomingdale’s and had to have it. Kerri Rosenthal Imperfect Heart Tote


----------



## Farkvam

1996 Coach Casino in British Tan


----------



## nyeredzi

This fabric pouch wristlet I got on Etsy. I've had it for years. It's small but can still fit a 12 oz water bottle, small wallet or card holder, phone, keys, hand sanitizer and chapstick


----------



## JenJBS

Fount sandstone leather tote.


----------



## Iamminda

One more day/pic of this pink girl before switching .


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink and black(very little) today.
> View attachment 5605005


This photo is a work of art!!!...as always.


----------



## nyeredzi

Farkvam said:


> 1996 Coach Casino in British Tan
> 
> View attachment 5607354


Not usually into the vintage Coach I see, but this look is super elegant. Beautiful photo, too


----------



## Farkvam

nyeredzi said:


> Not usually into the vintage Coach I see, but this look is super elegant. Beautiful photo, too


Thank you! I used to feel the same way until I saw this one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> This photo is a work of art!!!...as always.


Thank you so much Narnanz! It's really special coming from a master like you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> One more day/pic of this pink girl before switching .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607523


Toooooo cute for words! I want to hug it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> This fabric pouch wristlet I got on Etsy. I've had it for years. It's small but can still fit a 12 oz water bottle, small wallet or card holder, phone, keys, hand sanitizer and chapstick
> 
> View attachment 5607389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607390


It must be fun opening your cute bag, then to be greeted by your cutest card holder!!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> One more day/pic of this pink girl before switching .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607523





Sunshine mama said:


> Toooooo cute for words! I want to hug it!!!


I love it! Twins on the Alma BB    Love the contrast with the twilly you’ve  tied too, and you tied it so expertly my dear friend


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink and black(very little) today.
> View attachment 5605005


This picture is perfection! Love it and the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss_Dawn said:


> This picture is perfection! Love it and the bag!


Thank you Miss_Dawn!   
How have you been lately with Baby Dawn and Mr Dawn?


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Everything is fine, thank you @Sunshine mama ! I updated my thread after your shout out a few weeks ago


----------



## Molly0

Going a little bit British these days with my Burberry tote.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Going a little bit British these days with my Burberry tote.
> 
> View attachment 5607850


Nice! I think I will do the same with my Mini Alexa.


----------



## nyeredzi

Sunshine mama said:


> It must be fun opening your cute bag, then to be greeted by your cutest card holder!!


It is! Except with her expression, I imagine her saying “oh, this again”. Cute and sassy


----------



## Iamminda

Miss_Dawn said:


> I love it! Twins on the Alma BB    Love the contrast with the twilly you’ve  tied too, and you tied it so expertly my dear friend



Thank you Miss Dawn .  It’s great to see you on this thread again — miss you, Miss Rosie and all your pretties .



Sunshine mama said:


> Toooooo cute for words! I want to hug it!!!



Thanks so much SSSSSM .  Yeah, this bag is like an adorable baby that I want to hold and look at all the time .


----------



## JenJBS

This Coach beauty is one of my favorite bags for fall.


----------



## elisabettaverde

The Tory Burch Fleming and tasseled loafers were just what I needed to put together a proper, lady-like ensemble for my sorority meeting today.


----------



## whateve

Brahmin.


----------



## IntheOcean

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5608194
> 
> 
> The Tory Burch Fleming and tasseled loafers were just what I needed to put together a proper, lady-like ensemble for my sorority meeting today.


Super cute combo!  How does the woven Fleming hold up? Is it delicate?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 5608197



Gorgeous!


----------



## Yuki85

Ready for work tomorrow


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Lily for family celebration.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Carrying my Saint Laurent College bag today.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Mulberry Lily for family celebration.
> View attachment 5608487


Great pic!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

MK Tonne...haven't used this for a while


----------



## Sunshine mama

Top handle carried these cuties to the park.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Top handle carried these cuties to the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609032
> View attachment 5609033


These are delightful!


----------



## tflowers921

Packing up my Le Pliage Cuir for vacation this weekend


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 5609288


Oh that is gorgeous and even better with the pumpkins!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 5609288


Such a lovely color! And I love your pumpkins too!


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> Oh that is gorgeous and even better with the pumpkins!!!


Thank you! 



Sunshine mama said:


> Such a lovely color! And I love your pumpkins too!


Thank you!    They will be showing up again.


----------



## BagLadyT

Fyi, the gelato is white pistachio and coffee!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff
> View attachment 5609288


Such a cute pic! I love those colors together


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Such a cute pic! I love those colors together


Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

Dooney and Bourke decked out in my new Coach charm. It's my first charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink cutie


----------



## nyeredzi

back to my Brahmin Duxbury. I decided to take the scarves off the handles. My best bag match for this dress which I wore with my white leather Keds, unfortunately cut off in the photo. I had been totally sleeping on the leather Keds, having worn the cloth ones for years. The leather are great!


----------



## ggressive

My peachy pink pillow in rotation


----------



## Narnanz

Bloody McDonald's Monopoly....bad for the waistline.


----------



## Narnanz

See!


----------



## JenJBS

My Ina by Behno.


----------



## Molly0

Basic Canadian leather bag, Rudsak collection.


----------



## Nibb

Hi purse friends!  
Started carrying The Row Sling 15 bag tonight. Our weather is still crazy warm, I think the shape of the bag feels like summer and the russet color feels like fall. She will probably get carried through November.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

...


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and brown together.


----------



## XCCX

Obsessed with the color!


----------



## nyeredzi

Narnanz said:


> See!
> 
> View attachment 5610615


Did you win anything though?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

XCCX said:


> Obsessed with the color!
> 
> View attachment 5611777


the color is beautiful and the mixed metal hardware is so pretty with it!


----------



## XCCX

Thank you! 


poizenisxkandee said:


> the color is beautiful and the mixed metal hardware is so pretty with it!


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach


----------



## Narnanz

nyeredzi said:


> Did you win anything though?


I've won a few very small prizes that I can't redeem as they aren't in my city...but I do have lots of entries into the second chance draw so I can win nothing there too.


----------



## BagLadyT

Balenci-ussy


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.


----------



## nyeredzi

3 days in a row for this bag.
First, yesterday's. I now get to be one of those people who takes pictures of themselves in a public bathroom mirror. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today, out to dinner with the fam.


----------



## Iamminda

When your bag matches your box of treats — Happy Weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> When your bag matches your box of treats — Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612043


Bag twins! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went to Trader Joe's and had to take advantage of the pretty pumpkins.


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Went to Trader Joe's and had to take advantage of the pretty pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612060


I've said it before but I'll say it again!....Request for SM to create a thread showing how she stages and photographs such great shots.
All in favout say Aye!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag twins! Looks beautiful!



Thanks my lovely bag twin. The pic of your gorgeous M bag with the pumpkins is absolutely amazing—a work of art!  Simply outstanding .


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> When your bag matches your box of treats — Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> ￼


Lovely bag, and pic!   




Sunshine mama said:


> Went to Trader Joe's and had to take advantage of the pretty pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612060


Beautiful pic!  



Narnanz said:


> I've said it before but I'll say it again!....Request for SM to create a thread showing how she stages and photographs such great shots.
> All in favout say Aye!!!!!!


Aye!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis and accoutrements


----------



## tflowers921

RM Mini Mac


----------



## whateve

Same bag as yesterday but I polished the hardware.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Lovely bag, and pic!
> 
> 
> 
> JenJBS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.
Click to expand...


Thanks Jen .  I love your Bal — the hardware looks so good on this little beauty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  I love your Bal — the hardware looks so good on this little beauty


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> When your bag matches your box of treats — Happy Weekend .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612043



This is so cute! I have not seen this print. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Went to Trader Joe's and had to take advantage of the pretty pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612060


stunning! your bag looks right at home.


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I haven't been out today. The last _handbag_ I wore was Moreau Paris' Vincennes in small size (white). I must say this tote bag is sooooo durable!! No joke! I put two laptops (yes, one 14'' PC laptop and one 13" MacBook Pro, both chargers, a notebook, a Beats headphone, and a whole bunch of other stuff - the usual, wallet, keys etc.) in this tote bag, and it took the weight no problem! I don't recommend doing this every day though. For one, I believe it is going to wear out the tote bag much faster than it needs to be. Secondly, my shoulders couldn't take the weight. Since it is a tote bag, so all the weight was on one side of my shoulder. 

This triggered my very recent purchase. Strictly speaking, it is not a handbag. It is a backpack. Moncler Pierrick backpack in black. Since I have so many gadgets to bring to work every day, I switched to a backpack.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> This is so cute! I have not seen this print.
> 
> stunning! your bag looks right at home.


Thank you Kim!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> I've said it before but I'll say it again!....Request for SM to create a thread showing how she stages and photographs such great shots.
> All in favout say Aye!!!!!!


Such kind words. Thank you. 
I honestly don't have a clue as to what I'm doing though.  I just shoot what I think looks pretty. In this particular case, my visiting DD started taking pictures of the pumpkins as we were leaving TJ's.  FOMO kicked in, and I took some pictures too.


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Went to Trader Joe's and had to take advantage of the pretty pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612060


What a treat! Your picture is beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> This is so cute! I have not seen this print.



Thank you K .  This seasonal print came out a couple of years ago — so girly-perfect for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More pumpkins!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

PineappleMinnie said:


> I haven't been out today. The last _handbag_ I wore was Moreau Paris' Vincennes in small size (white). I must say this tote bag is sooooo durable!! No joke! I put two laptops (yes, one 14'' PC laptop and one 13" MacBook Pro, both chargers, a notebook, a Beats headphone, and a whole bunch of other stuff - the usual, wallet, keys etc.) in this tote bag, and it took the weight no problem! I don't recommend doing this every day though. For one, I believe it is going to wear out the tote bag much faster than it needs to be. Secondly, my shoulders couldn't take the weight. Since it is a tote bag, so all the weight was on one side of my shoulder.
> 
> This triggered my very recent purchase. Strictly speaking, it is not a handbag. It is a backpack. Moncler Pierrick backpack in black. Since I have so many gadgets to bring to work every day, I switched to a backpack.



Here is a photo .


----------



## whateve

This old Coach.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Gucci Grey Nymphaea Bamboo Handle Bag. I bought this bag years ago and have never used it. I keep waiting for the right time. Today I decided to use it or lose it. I finally cut off the tags and toted her to work.

She is very spacious. Nice interior. Love the handles.


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> More pumpkins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613140
> View attachment 5613141


What a beautiful sight! Now I can't tell how small your bag is - for sure!  It looks tiny in the last picture compared to how I pictured it with the smaller pumpkins.


----------



## DMVLux

Bag of the day


----------



## sophiegray

Celine luggage nano tri-color.


----------



## Esquared72

Sans Beast backpack


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Asprey of London


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Asprey of London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613652





JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.
> View attachment 5613753



Gorgeous bags and photos ladies


----------



## sophiegray

Still this beauty for today…


----------



## Narnanz

Ps1


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Asprey of London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613652


I forgot about this one. Such a classic beauty. I love the shape. And this photo setting is gorgeous. 



JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.
> View attachment 5613753



What a luscious color and leather! Lovey fall bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bags and photos ladies


Thank you! 




Kimbashop said:


> What a luscious color and leather! Lovey fall bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

In the Office with my Néo and avocado


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yuki85 said:


> In the Office with my Néo and avocado
> 
> View attachment 5614050


Love this picture with the green chair and the light green avocado!
Where did you get the l this cute avocado?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bags and photos ladies


Thank you IMMMMM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I forgot about this one. Such a classic beauty. I love the shape. And this photo setting is gorgeous.


Thank you.  I love its shape too. It's my favorite silhouette for a bag.....and the circle, and the Boston, and the shopper, and the barrel.....etc.  But really, I love this shape.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Frrry


----------



## ladyglen

LV Bloomsbury
Damier


----------



## kubik

Carried my lovely Anya Hindmarch maxi zip satchel to work today


----------



## Yuki85

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this picture with the green chair and the light green avocado!
> Where did you get the l this cute avocado?


I got it during my holiday in Slovenia, in a small shop in Piran!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB in DE with pearls, of course.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE with pearls, of course.
> View attachment 5614156



Looking gorgeous .  I never thought of pairing DE with pearls (may need to borrow this idea — thanks SSSM )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Looking gorgeous .  I never thought of pairing DE with pearls (may need to borrow this idea — thanks SSSM )


Thank you.  Looking forward to seeing yours IM!


----------



## JenJBS

Polene Numero Dix in burgundy.


----------



## nyeredzi

Tali again, but today I went into the office! So it's under a yellowish light. Dreamie card case giving "oh, back to the office I see, hmmm"


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Tali again, but today I went into the office! So it's under a yellowish light. Dreamie card case giving "oh, back to the office I see, hmmm"
> 
> View attachment 5614538


Your beautiful bag is making me  
And your cutie card case is making me


----------



## nyeredzi

RuedeNesle said:


> Your beautiful bag is making me
> And your cutie card case is making me


Thank you! Means a lot since I understand you have a good eye for a red bag.  I have really been enjoying this bag, my first Coach  And this card case, my first card case! And this charm, my first proper bag charm! At the office today, I noticed our division director was also carrying Coach.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5614508


I love this color! I have used my six in cognac constantly. Do you find yourself using this color a lot?


----------



## Cali2HI

I was in the office today and love using my Artois PM. I don’t have to worry about the rain or passing cloud with it.


----------



## CCLVYSL

my leather tote i’ve had for 10 years. she’s my workhorse


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love this color! I have used my six in cognac constantly. Do you find yourself using this color a lot?



Thank you!    I haven't carried it much over the summer, when I've been drawn to my brighter bags. I think I'll carry it a lot more over the fall and winter.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Polene Numero Dix in burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5614508


OMG this is gorgeous. I keep looking at Polene burgundy! Could you do or describe a spill do I know what it holds?


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB in DE with pearls, of course.
> View attachment 5614156


Gorgeous picture and bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> OMG this is gorgeous. I keep looking at Polene burgundy! Could you do or describe a spill do I know what it holds?



Thank you!   

It holds: Keys, card holder, sunglasses, lipstick, compact, phone


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It holds: Keys, card holder, sunglasses, lipstick, compact, phone


Thanks so much - very helpful to know.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cali2HI said:


> I was in the office today and love using my Artois PM. I don’t have to worry about the rain or passing cloud with it.
> 
> View attachment 5614613


It looks like the bag's on a plane!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This  squishy Fendi selleria bag


----------



## karebear87

Got my nails did this morning, so had to capture it with my bag of the day photo as well


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This  squishy Fendi selleria bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615228



What a beautiful picture .


----------



## Cali2HI

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks like the bag's on a plane!


Lol. Thanks! I wish I was on a plane instead of going to work. The photo was taken in my car in the medical center parking lot on a mountain side.


----------



## missconvy

Longchamp


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> This  squishy Fendi selleria bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615228


This is so cute! It looks so nicely squishy and structured...and huggable!


----------



## kubik

Took along the Issey Miyake bias pleats bag with me today


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Took along the Issey Miyake bias pleats bag with me today
> View attachment 5615402


LOVE this!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful picture .


Thank you IMMMM!


Cali2HI said:


> Lol. Thanks! I wish I was on a plane instead of going to work. The photo was taken in my car in the medical center parking lot on a mountain side.


Lol, I would have never thought!


missconvy said:


> Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615354


So comfortable looking, and quite cute!


tealocean said:


> This is so cute! It looks so nicely squishy and structured...and huggable!


Thank you.  It melts when I put it down on a flat surface, especially when I only have a few things in it. 


kubik said:


> Took along the Issey Miyake bias pleats bag with me today


This is such a cool bag.


----------



## XCCX

Again!


----------



## kubik

Molly0 said:


> LOVE this!





Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool bag.


Thanks guys  Bought this bag several years ago in Osaka. Had a fever, migraine and an upset tummy but still wanted to look for this cutie... I was delirious and insane


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Ramblers Legacy in Currant with Nickel hardware,  made in Costa Rica 1999


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bucket bag.


----------



## whateve

Longchamp


----------



## Iamminda

Fall vibes today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Fall vibes today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615733


Beautiful vibes!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still in summer mode with this new bag, shown with a pearl strap and my painted bag as a charm. Tried using the strap 2 different ways.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Still in summer mode with this new bag, shown with a pearl strap and my painted bag as a charm. Tried using the strap 2 different ways.
> View attachment 5615754
> View attachment 5615755
> View attachment 5615760



Love this little pink cutie— looks great with the pearls and baby Nolita .  I am so tempted by this one since I love pink (just wished I had a pink Speedy or big Rowan to pair it with )


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 5615668


Great bag, and what is that cool fish charm?


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Fall vibes today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615733


I love it with the lighting in this picture!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Still in summer mode with this new bag, shown with a pearl strap and my painted bag as a charm. Tried using the strap 2 different ways.
> View attachment 5615754
> View attachment 5615755
> View attachment 5615760


This is such a beautiful pairing of your adorably sweet little ones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you.  


Iamminda said:


> Love this little pink cutie— looks great with the pearls and baby Nolita .  I am so tempted by this one since I love pink (just wished I had a pink Speedy or big Rowan to pair it with )


Thank you. 
Well, in that case,  you'll just have to get a pink Speedy or a pink Rowan! Problem solved.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tealocean said:


> This is such a beautiful pairing of your adorably sweet little ones.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Changed to this cutie for my morning walk.


----------



## tflowers921

I spruced up this very old KS bag by adding D rings and making it a crossbody


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> I love it with the lighting in this picture!



Thanks so much TO 



Sunshine mama said:


> Changed to this cutie for my morning walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616095



Hello Beautiful .


----------



## RuedeNesle

MK Riley and I picked up my new glasses this morning. We were trying to decide if we should get Auntie Anne's or Cinnabon. After much thought we ended up leaving the mall and going to White Castle.


----------



## JenJBS

Frye duffle bag.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> MK Riley and I picked up my new glasses this morning. We were trying to decide if we should get Auntie Anne's or Cinnabon. After much thought we ended up leaving the mall and going to White Castle.
> View attachment 5616344



Gee, White Castle is a surprising choice — you never go there right?   .  Pretty bag and glasses RN .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Frye duffle bag.
> View attachment 5616390



Such pretty autumn vibes Jen .  You have great decorations for every holiday.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Such pretty autumn vibes Jen .  You have great decorations for every holiday.



Thank you!     You're very kind.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Great bag, and what is that cool fish charm?


Thank you! The fish is Coach. Style number is 92714. It's from several years ago.


----------



## IntheOcean

Photo from yesterday, but still  Carried my Proenza Schouler PS1 again in Navy


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Gee, White Castle is a surprising choice — you never go there right?   .  Pretty bag and glasses RN .


 I don't know what I'm going to do when I'm back in SF and I can't go to White Castle.  
Thanks Minda!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Frye duffle bag.
> View attachment 5616390


I really love this bag. I saw a young woman carry this in the lighter color and it was so casually chic!. It seems like Frye has two versions of this bag. This one, and another with shorter handles, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do when I'm back in SF and I can't go to White Castle.
> Thanks Minda!


You'll just have to settle with Auntie Anne's or Cinnabon!
By the way, I like your new glasses, and I see you're carrying a red bag(not pink).


----------



## Sunshine mama

IntheOcean said:


> Photo from yesterday, but still  Carried my Proenza Schouler PS1 again in Navy
> 
> View attachment 5616588


I'm probably gonna break down some day and get a PS1. I've been admiring this style for so long. I like this suede. Is it hard to take care of?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> You'll just have to settle with Auntie Anne's or Cinnabon!
> By the way, I like your new glasses, and I see you're carrying a red bag(not pink).


 I'll have to go back to In N Out Burger. The In N Out Burgers here know I'm cheating on them because I've only eaten there once since I've been here. Right  now, at 3am, In N Out sounds like a good idea, BUT they are closed and White Castle is 24/7. 

Thanks SM! I wanted to carry pink this summer and it was fun, but once I switched back to my red bag my heart was truly happy.   MK Riley is the only red leather bag I packed for my one month trip, which is now more than three months long! I'm missing my other red bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'll have to go back to In N Out Burger. The In N Out Burgers here know I'm cheating on them because I've only eaten there once since I've been here. Right  now, at 3am, In N Out sounds like a good idea, BUT they are closed and White Castle is 24/7.
> 
> Thanks SM! I wanted to carry pink this summer and it was fun, but once I switched back to my red bag my heart was truly happy.   MK Riley is the only red leather bag I packed for my one month trip, which is now in its third month! I'm missing my other red bags.


I love In N Out burgers! Excellent choice. 
And I can't argue with you regarding red vs pink(they both are red based anyway) so I'll gladly enjoy seeing any amount of pink you show us here.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> I love In N Out burgers! Excellent choice.
> And I can't argue with you regarding red vs pink(they both are red based anyway) so I'll gladly enjoy seeing any amount of pink you show us here.


Thanks SM!
You'll see pink again. I bought four pink bags (and one Juicy Couture white with pink flowers backpack) since July 17th. I'll probably carry one or two of them again. (I carry the JC backpack on my walks, which I'm finally starting to do again now that Vegas mornings are cooler.)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## IntheOcean

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm probably gonna break down some day and get a PS1. I've been admiring this style for so long. I like this suede. Is it hard to take care of?


This PS1 is my most-worn bag, so it does have moderate discoloration and rubbing in a few areas, especially on the back. But I have to say, this bag is relatively carefree, as far as suede goes. It helps that it's dark, because there have been a few threads in the PS subforum with pictures of light- and medium-colored suede bags that got really, really dirty and discolored with use, to the point where they had to be re-dyed. So if you do go for a suede PS1, I would recommend opting for one in Navy or Black or any other dark color. I haven't sprayed it with anything, but I try not to take it out in heavy rain. It can handle some water, though - I got some raindrops on the front of the bag a couple of times, but went over it with tissue and the bag was fine.


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5616657


What a bright and beautiful «brillant » ! A credit to its name  .


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this bag. I saw a young woman carry this in the lighter color and it was so casually chic!. It seems like Frye has two versions of this bag. This one, and another with shorter handles, unless I'm mistaken.


Thank you!    I considered the lighter color. This one makes me crave chocolate! My taste buds say that's a good thing. My waist isn't convinced.


----------



## XCCX

This beauty!


----------



## shopaholicious

Mansur Gavriel top handle bag in vegetable tanned leather.


----------



## Iamminda

A summer bag for this near 90 degree warm day .


----------



## houseof999

I have been carrying my new ombre pillow tabby last few days.  I usually don't like pink but throw a splash of orange and yellow I'm in!


----------



## Debbie65

Switching out to my 20, with a different accessory to make it a little different.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## BagLadyT

Debbie65 said:


> Switching out to my 20, with a different accessory to make it a little different.
> 
> View attachment 5616919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616921


This is such a good idea! I have this same bag and will have to copy this. Where did you get the chunky chain strap??


----------



## Debbie65

BagLadyT said:


> This is such a good idea! I have this same bag and will have to copy this. Where did you get the chunky chain strap??


The chunky chain is from the LV Couusin PM however you can get a chunky chain on Amazon to get the same look. The link shape on this Couusin chain are rectangle.  I'm sure oval chain will be fine as well.  I just threaded a LV bandeau thru every other link somewhat loosely so it would not kink up or bunch the links together.


----------



## BagLadyT

Debbie65 said:


> The chunky chain is from the LV Couusin PM however you can get a chunky chain on Amazon to get the same look. The link shape on this Couusin chain are rectangle.  I'm sure oval chain will be fine as well.  I just threaded a LV bandeau thru every other link somewhat loosely so it would not kink up or bunch the links together.
> 
> View attachment 5616936


Thank you for the info! I really love this chain, I might have to get the Couusin!


----------



## Debbie65

BagLadyT said:


> Thank you for the info! I really love this chain, I might have to get the Couusin!


Yes the chain itself is nice to use on other bags. I use it also as a "bag charm" on my mono Artsy and multi color Speedy 30.  Looks good on a LV pouch that came with my Mahina (?) Bag as well and looks ok on my Speedy HL (chain looks a bit too bulky)   It's very versatile but check Amazon as well.  You'll be surprised what's out there.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I have been carrying my new ombre pillow tabby last few days.  I usually don't like pink but throw a splash of orange and yellow I'm in!
> View attachment 5616912



The colors are so lovely! And it's smooshy!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

Debbie65 said:


> Yes the chain itself is nice to use on other bags. I use it also as a "bag charm" on my mono Artsy and multi color Speedy 30.  Looks good on a LV pouch that came with my Mahina (?) Bag as well and looks ok on my Speedy HL (chain looks a bit too bulky)   It's very versatile but check Amazon as well.  You'll be surprised what's out there.


I sure will!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A summer bag for this near 90 degree warm day .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616876


Hello bag twin! This cutie is so easy to carry, especially in hot weather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM!
> You'll see pink again. I bought four pink bags (and one Juicy Couture white with pink flowers backpack) since July 17th. I'll probably carry one or two of them again. (I carry the JC backpack on my walks, which I'm finally starting to do again now that Vegas mornings are cooler.)


Wow! 4 pink bags!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello bag twin! This cutie is so easy to carry, especially in hot weather!



Thank you my pretty twinnie


----------



## Molly0

A little saggy, a little tired, but still my best girl.


----------



## tealocean

JenJBS said:


> Frye duffle bag.
> View attachment 5616390


I love that beautiful leather, and the pumpkins! I'm decorating for fall today and always enjoy your lovely decorations with your beautiful bags.


----------



## JenJBS

tealocean said:


> I love that beautiful leather, and the pumpkins! I'm decorating for fall today and always enjoy your lovely decorations with your beautiful bags.


Thank you!    Have fun decorating! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## IntheOcean

Balenciaga City with the giant silver hardware today


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> What a bright and beautiful «brillant » ! A credit to its name  .


Thank you so much @Christofle, it means so much coming from you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> A little saggy, a little tired, but still my best girl.
> 
> View attachment 5617146


I like how the bag looks like it's melting!
Don't tell the others that's she's your best gal, though. They definitely will get jealous!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how the bag looks like it's melting!
> Don't tell the others that's she's your best gal, though. They definitely will get jealous!


It does indeed!  That thick lambskin is like nothing I’ve felt before.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just playing around with mama and baby.


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Just playing around with mama and baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617376


Awwwwwwww....so CUTE!  Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Awwwwwwww....so CUTE!  Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Just playing around with mama and baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617376



Mother and Daughter bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London trunk for church today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Changed  my chain strategy!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London trunk for church today.
> View attachment 5617531



Perfect background (table?) for your elegant trunk


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Changed  my chain strategy!
> View attachment 5617540


You are killing me with all these cute Mama/Baby pictures — too cute !


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Perfect background (table?) for your elegant trunk


Thank you!    Yes, a table. Good catch!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> You are killing me with all these cute Mama/Baby pictures — too cute !


I'll second that emotion!


----------



## nyeredzi

This past week was hubby's and mine 10th wedding anniversary. We had our babysitter spend the night so we could go to the city, eat at a fancy restaurant, and spent the night at a hotel in the city. Our overnight bags yesterday(both Brahmin, both bought/chosen by me).




They look kind of the same size in this pic, but mine is way bigger than his. It's too big, really, for an overnight bag, but I really appreciated its size when traveling with the whole family across the country. I still was happy to be able to use it again, even though it was like 2/3 empty, lol.


----------



## nyeredzi

And I'm in my new-to-me Coach Swagger 27 today. When I tell you it's the perfect size, it's the perfect size! I took it with us to dinner last night, and also took a shot in the hotel mirror this morning with a gift from him, my grad school sweatshirt. It's the one I asked for, but I was a little disappointed in the quality. It's so thin in parts I swear you can see your finger when you run it under the shirt. I thought ordering from the university store would make it more likely to be nice quality. Ah well, it's still cute.


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> This past week was hubby's and mine 10th wedding anniversary. We had our babysitter spend the night so we could go to the city, eat at a fancy restaurant, and spent the night at a hotel in the city. Our overnight bags yesterday(both Brahmin, both bought/chosen by me).
> 
> View attachment 5617579
> 
> 
> They look kind of the same size in this pic, but mine is way bigger than his. It's too big, really, for an overnight bag, but I really appreciated its size when traveling with the whole family across the country. I still was happy to be able to use it again, even though it was like 2/3 empty, lol.


Happy Anniversary!  
I love Brahmin bags!


----------



## dice7074

My great little inexpensive bucket bag from Tuscany Leather. I was a little disappointed in the quality and craftsmanship when I first received the bag, but for an $85 leather bag made in Italy - I can look passed some of the imperfections because of its overall style and color.


----------



## tolliv

For some reason, I had 2 bags today.


----------



## Yuki85

Love this color and the size soo much!!


----------



## nyeredzi

RuedeNesle said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> I love Brahmin bags!


Thanks! I’m a big fan too


----------



## Mybell222

I currently cannot get enough of my dubbed ‘Dinosaur’ Bag. It’s a Vintage Coach Nubuc Sonoma Duffle Sac (#4950) in Spruce.


----------



## kubik

Hello! Carrying the Burberry Lorne bucket bag today. I believe this is the haymarket check. Tagging along is the adorable Thomas, all dressed up in his trench coat and hat


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Debbie65

JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London trunk for church today.
> View attachment 5617531


Wow!  Really cool and different!   Love it!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Changed  my chain strategy!
> View attachment 5617540


Chain straps are everything!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5618067



Love this pink pairing


----------



## JenJBS

Debbie65 said:


> Wow!  Really cool and different!   Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

kubik said:


> Hello! Carrying the Burberry Lorne bucket bag today. I believe this is the haymarket check. Tagging along is the adorable Thomas, all dressed up in his trench coat and hat
> View attachment 5618026



The bear charm is adorable!


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Hello! Carrying the Burberry Lorne bucket bag today. I believe this is the haymarket check. Tagging along is the adorable Thomas, all dressed up in his trench coat and hat
> View attachment 5618026


Love the Bear!

Kinda hokey I know, but I made my own little “Lady Bear” with some little pearls for my B tote.
I like to call her Elizabeth.
I know it was “bad” but I took a little snippet of lining out of my Burberry trench to make her scarf


----------



## whateve

Mybell222 said:


> I currently cannot get enough of my dubbed ‘Dinosaur’ Bag. It’s a Vintage Coach Nubuc Sonoma Duffle Sac (#4950) in Spruce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617922


Lovely color! It looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this pink pairing


Thank you IMMMMMM! They're not exactly the same, but I think they work together.


----------



## tealocean

nyeredzi said:


> This past week was hubby's and mine 10th wedding anniversary. We had our babysitter spend the night so we could go to the city, eat at a fancy restaurant, and spent the night at a hotel in the city. Our overnight bags yesterday(both Brahmin, both bought/chosen by me).
> 
> View attachment 5617579
> 
> 
> They look kind of the same size in this pic, but mine is way bigger than his. It's too big, really, for an overnight bag, but I really appreciated its size when traveling with the whole family across the country. I still was happy to be able to use it again, even though it was like 2/3 empty, lol.


Happy Anniversary! Your overnight bag is beautiful, and so is your Swagger!


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga quilted bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5618310


My all time favourite!!


----------



## nyeredzi

tealocean said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your overnight bag is beautiful, and so is your Swagger!


Thank you! 10 years and 2 kids later, and I feel like we made it! I don't get to use the travel bag much, but I was totally heart eyes when I first got it  Just like I am now with the Swagger.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Michael Kors
> 
> View attachment 5618307



Ah, I love this bag! It was in my 'pretty bags' favorites saved on my browser. It's like a more fun version of the PS1. Love the hardware.


----------



## TTCR

_I have her in Blue. She was the bag of the day ❤️_


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Ah, I love this bag! It was in my 'pretty bags' favorites saved on my browser. It's like a more fun version of the PS1. Love the hardware.


Thank you! Thanks for reminding me I don't really need a PS1 as long as I have this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> My all time favourite!!



Thank you!     It's such an easy grab-and-go bag!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     It's such an easy grab-and-go bag!


If I had access to it I would definitely “grab it and go” too !


----------



## kubik

JenJBS said:


> The bear charm is adorable!





Molly0 said:


> Love the Bear!
> 
> Kinda hokey I know, but I made my own little “Lady Bear” with some little pearls for my B tote.
> I like to call her Elizabeth.
> I know it was “bad” but I took a little snippet of lining out of my Burberry trench to make her scarf
> 
> View attachment 5618222


Thank you! His outfit sorta reminds me of Sherlock Holmes but a fashionable and chic version of course lol

OMGGGG ELIZABETH! I adore the pearls you've put on her! She's such a darling. I say you did a fantastic job 
Your Elizabeth reminded me of this one:


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Thank you! His outfit sorta reminds me of Sherlock Holmes but a fashionable and chic version of course lol
> 
> OMGGGG ELIZABETH! I adore the pearls you've put on her! She's such a darling. I say you did a fantastic job
> Your Elizabeth reminded me of this one:
> View attachment 5618458


OMG!  So cute!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> If I had access to it I would definitely “grab it and go” too !


LOL! Wouldn’t blame you at all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black with orange background


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Black with orange background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618791
> View attachment 5618792
> View attachment 5618793



Amazing pictures — so pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Amazing pictures — so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Black with orange background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618791
> View attachment 5618792
> View attachment 5618793


Wow!!! 


Thanks for sharing that! If that doesn’t get someone in the mood for fall, I don’t know what would!


----------



## nyeredzi

So I went to the optometrist today, and snuck a quick pic of my Duxbury from a side/rear profile. I figured, she also looks good from behind (she ain't the only one, hmpf)




and then also a pic of my Dreamie card holder, who, as she so often does, perfectly encapsulated my feelings. Today she and I were on the same page when they told me I have to go to bifocals now. Bifocals!




The doc was like, oh I see they recommended them last time but you didn't get them. I was like "yeah, I struck a deal with her (the other doc)". He was like "deal's off" . We then had many funny/not-funny jokes about gradual body decay, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that! If that doesn’t get someone in the mood for fall, I don’t know what would!


Well, you didn't ask, but here are some more pictures.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> So I went to the optometrist today, and snuck a quick pic of my Duxbury from a side/rear profile. I figured, she also looks good from behind (she ain't the only one, hmpf)
> 
> View attachment 5618915
> 
> 
> and then also a pic of my Dreamie card holder, who, as she so often does, perfectly encapsulated my feelings. Today she and I were on the same page when they told me I have to go to bifocals now. Bifocals!
> 
> View attachment 5618916
> 
> 
> The doc was like, oh I see they recommended them last time but you didn't get them. I was like "yeah, I struck a deal with her (the other doc)". He was like "deal's off" . We then had many funny/not-funny jokes about gradual body decay, lol


That's a handsome card holder you got there!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, you didn't ask, but here are some more pictures.
> View attachment 5618917
> View attachment 5618918
> View attachment 5618919
> View attachment 5618920


Always happy to see more of your extraordinary pics!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag. Smooshy!


----------



## Narnanz

Coach today


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jules again


----------



## whateve

Coach


----------



## Yuki85

Le pliage cuir!!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Vintage Tod’s D-styling Mini Bouletto in pink suede. I sold her matching sister in smooth black…one of my few bag regrets


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage H Museau


----------



## Sunshine mama

A really serious bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

My most favourite bag ever! Love her so much I asked H to monogram her for me


----------



## cheremushki

Mother in law's vintage Japanese.
This bag has gotten more compliments than any other expensive bags I own.


----------



## Molly0

Coach clutch


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Coach
> 
> View attachment 5619833


Pretty color bag, and I love the charm. The flower with spikes is a great 'sugar and spice' kind of combo


Sunshine mama said:


> A really serious bag.
> View attachment 5620001


It is very serious indeed. A woman making serious moves, having serious meetings, thinking deep thoughts, while being fashionable


----------



## nyeredzi

In Swagger still. I love this bag. I've never had one that suits me so well and goes with everything so well. Often when things "go with everything", it's because they don't have much personality on their own, so clash with nothing. Just my opinion, don't come for me! "Understated" is not really my thing. Usually things that "go with everything" are kind of snoozefest for me. This one manages to visually entertain me but still go with 80% of everything I wear. And the size is perfect.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> In Swagger still. I love this bag. I've never had one that suits me so well and goes with everything so well. Often when things "go with everything", it's because they don't have much personality on their own, so clash with nothing. Just my opinion, don't come for me! "Understated" is not really my thing. Usually things that "go with everything" are kind of snoozefest for me. This one manages to visually entertain me but still go with 80% of everything I wear. And the size is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5620226


Seems like you too are a woman of serious deep thoughts with high fashion sense!


----------



## Iamminda

Using this duo today (styling idea courtesy of our dear in-house stylist, SunshineMama ).


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Coach
> 
> View attachment 5619833


Wow! The color and leather look gorgeous! I love it with your tea roses!


----------



## JenJBS

Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.
> 
> View attachment 5620406


So cute!!!!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.
> 
> View attachment 5620406


Awe! My favourite Kitty’s are the orange ones.  One, named Barney held my heart for 15 years.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist carrying it today.
> 
> View attachment 5620406


The kitty on this bag is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Using this duo today (styling idea courtesy of our dear in-house stylist, SunshineMama ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620248


So pretty!
And hehehehe... hehe hehe... you called me an in‐house stylist! You sure know how to flatter!


----------



## nyeredzi

Sunshine mama said:


> Seems like you too are a woman of serious deep thoughts with high fashion sense!


Oh, thank you sunshine, but I'm mostly a goofball of commoner fashion sense. I do on occasion have a deep thought


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, thank you sunshine, but I'm mostly a goofball of commoner fashion sense. I do on occasion have a deep thought


But always a great sense of humor!!!(I think it's more important than a great sense of style/ fashion)


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> So cute!!!!


Thank you!   




Molly0 said:


> Awe! My favourite Kitty’s are the orange ones.  One, named Barney held my heart for 15 years.


Thank you!  




Sunshine mama said:


> The kitty on this bag is so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Pretty color bag, and I love the charm. The flower with spikes is a great 'sugar and spice' kind of combo
> 
> It is very serious indeed. A woman making serious moves, having serious meetings, thinking deep thoughts, while being fashionable





tealocean said:


> Wow! The color and leather look gorgeous! I love it with your tea roses!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Tonimichelle said:


> My most favourite bag ever! Love her so much I asked H to monogram her for me
> 
> View attachment 5620062


It slouches perfectly. is it a 25 or 30?


----------



## Tonimichelle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It slouches perfectly. is it a 25 or 30?


Thank you, it's the slouch that I love! It's a 30.


----------



## kubik

Been rocking the soho disco for the past couple of days


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's today's fun choice!
I love the versatility of having 2 different sides.


----------



## feminineguy27

This is my bag (you can see me wearing it in the pic)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It's today's fun choice!
> I love the versatility of having 2 different sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621097
> View attachment 5621098



So sweet and fun


----------



## whateve

kubik said:


> Been rocking the soho disco for the past couple of days
> View attachment 5620939


Love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

Double circle bag by The Row. Love this leather!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Double circle bag by The Row. Love this leather!
> 
> View attachment 5621266


Museum display!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So sweet and fun


Thank you.  But one has to be extra intelligent to carry this bag since it has 2 zipped compartments. It's pretty taxing to remember which side held what!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my pretty green Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch today!


----------



## kubik

whateve said:


> Love the color!


Thank you~ It's in emerald green. Super easy color to match with lotsa outfits


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Museum display!!!



Thank you, Sunshine!    The bag does have a lovely sculptural quality, and I appreciate the compliment to my photography skills - especially from someone as talented at photography as you!


----------



## Molly0

October tomorrow! Getting out the black clothes so I’m going for a little contrast with pale pink.


----------



## Narnanz

Was carrying this for an errand.


----------



## Narnanz

And chose this for the rest of the week


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!    The bag does have a lovely sculptural quality, and I appreciate the compliment to my photography skills - especially from someone as talented at photography as you!


I equally appreciate your compliment!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  But one has to be extra intelligent to carry this bag since it has 2 zipped compartments. It's pretty taxing to remember which side held what!


 So you can't be a blockhead like Charlie Brown!


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin, style Large Duxbury, color Regal, embossing pattern Mini Melbourne . Perhaps my favorite (only my new Swagger can compete). If I had to choose again, I'd choose this same pattern in a different style, this Heather. I don't even remember if that was an option when I got this last year, but now I think I'd prefer that size and shape. Anyway, I still really love this big ol bag, lol. The color is just to die for. It's a greyish purple-blue. The feel of the leather is soft and supple with a slight nap. The embossing is a gold iridescent metallic that reflects all the colors as you move it in the sunlight. I love it so much, it's just a wee big.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> So you can't be a blockhead like Charlie Brown!



Actually one can! If I can use it, then anyone can!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Carrying this bag today. I  vintage bags, I purchased her as soon as I saw her


----------



## CoachCruiser

Prada James Jean bunny collab - etiquette bag. Bought on eBay for an incredible price - it’s basically brand new.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Iamminda said:


> A summer bag for this near 90 degree warm day .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616876


This is absolutely gorgeous! What's the name of it?


----------



## Iamminda

CoachCruiser said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! What's the name of it?



Thanks .  It’s the large pouch from the LV Kirigami set (this one is from the summer 2021 By the Pool collection). Each set has 3 different-size pouches in 3 different colorways. I added an insert and a chain to make it into a small crossbody (probably holds about as much as a Coach Dinky).  You may find one on the preloved market or wait till next summer to see what the 2023 set looks like. Hope this helps .


----------



## Sunshine mama

My happily hacked Parker


----------



## CoachCruiser

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  It’s the large pouch from the LV Kirigami set (this one is from the summer 2021 By the Pool collection). Each set has 3 different-size pouches in 3 different colorways. I added an insert and a chain to make it into a small crossbody (probably holds about as much as a Coach Dinky).  You may find one on the preloved market or wait till next summer to see what the 2023 set looks like. Hope this helps .


Thank you! I have the Kirigami set in the traditional signature print, but I've always loved the colors from this collection - I had forgotten it was called the "By the Pool" collection. Thanks for the info and enjoy your beautiful set! So pretty!


----------



## sophiegray

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5574827


Is think pin


----------



## sophiegray

Today is white day


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5618557


That is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Allthingsheart

Something for the fall


----------



## Molly0

Anyone ever fallen for a bag because of the zipper?   I’ve never before seen such a huge zipper on a bag and I must admit it has me.


----------



## athletical

radley london!


----------



## athletical

Molly0 said:


> I must admit to enjoying all the gazillions of pockets and pouches in this Lululemon. ( Festival Bag I think)
> View attachment 5408783


it looks like all night festival.  But it shouldn't come with the chain.  Did you add that on yourself?


----------



## kubik

Embracing the Monday blues with the chloé faye day bag in cloudy blue color


----------



## feminineguy27

Using my girlfriends handbag today (most feminine handbag Ive ever used as a guy)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Molly0 said:


> Anyone ever fallen for a bag because of the zipper?   I’ve never before seen such a huge zipper on a bag and I must admit it has me.
> 
> View attachment 5622901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622902


Yep, the chunky Givenchy antigona zipper!


----------



## Molly0

athletical said:


> it looks like all night festival.  But it shouldn't come with the chain.  Did you add that on yourself?


Yup!  I add a chain to almost every carry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This underrated shaped bag.


----------



## JenJBS

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yep, the chunky Givenchy antigona zipper!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This underrated shaped bag.
> View attachment 5623232


This bag is so cute! Beautiful pic!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My happily hacked Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622372


 I love looking at this beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This underrated shaped bag.
> View attachment 5623232



I love love love this bag — so pretty!  SSSM, is this the mini size or regular size? (I think there’s a larger regular size right?)  Thx


----------



## Molly0

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yep, the chunky Givenchy antigona zipper!


Good to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> This bag is so cute! Beautiful pic!


Thank you Jen!  


RuedeNesle said:


> I love looking at this beauty!


I thought I might get your attention! Sorry for not providing a couch for you.


Iamminda said:


> I love love love this bag — so pretty!  SSSM, is this the mini size or regular size? (I think there’s a larger regular size right?)  Thx


Thank you IMMMMM! 
Mine is called the mini O'lock camera case. But I'm not even sure if there's a larger size.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Jen!
> 
> I thought I might get your attention! Sorry for not providing a couch for you.
> 
> Thank you IMMMMM!
> Mine is called the mini O'lock camera case. But I'm not even sure if there's a larger size.



Thanks  — you are probably right.  When you get a chance, can you can just eyeball it as to whether the width or length looks about 8 inches.  I saw one that is listed _not _as a mini and is approximately 4.9"H x 8.3"W x 2.8"D.  Thank you .


----------



## whateve

Snoopy mini duffle.


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5623562


Awe. So adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5623595



What a fun picture — and what a gorgeous bag


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a fun picture — and what a gorgeous bag



Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5623562


So cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Balenciaga metallic edge Mini-City.
> 
> View attachment 5623595


So fantastical!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> So fantastical!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks  — you are probably right. When you get a chance, can you can just eyeball it as to whether the width or length looks about 8 inches. I saw one that is listed _not _as a mini and is approximately 4.9"H x 8.3"W x 2.8"D. Thank you .


Hi IMMMM. I eyeballed it, then used a tape measure to make sure my eyeballing was correct.
The phone in the last picture is my hubby's IPhone 13 pro max.  My S22 Ultra is slightly longer and it fits in the bag too.
(By the way, sorry about the dirty bag. I didn't realize my bag was so dirty!)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi IMMMM. I eyeballed it, then used a tape measure to make sure my eyeballing was correct.
> The phone in the last picture is my hubby's IPhone 13 pro max.  My S22 Ultra is slightly longer and it fits in the bag too.
> (By the way, sorry about the dirty bag. I didn't realize my bag was so dirty!)
> 
> View attachment 5623604
> View attachment 5623605
> View attachment 5623609



Big Thanks SSSM — I really appreciate it .  Sorry didn’t mean to make you bust out the tape measure and all.  Thank you  .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Big Thanks SSSM — I really appreciate it .  Sorry didn’t mean to make you bust out the tape measure and all.  Thank you  .


No worries!
I wanted to know too.


----------



## Iamminda

In a quiet part of the supermarket where no one was looking…..….except for my eye-rollling DH


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet part of the supermarket where no one was looking…..….except for my eye-rollling DH
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623630


Gorgeous bag/picture  IMMMMM! 
Supermarket pictures are pretty tricky imo. But one must do what one must!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous bag/picture  IMMMMM!
> Supermarket pictures are pretty tricky imo. But one must do what one must!



Thank you .  Wished I had a nearby magical pumpkin garden like you.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my super sparkly Kurt Geiger light pink cross body


----------



## Narnanz

Radley of London tote today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet part of the supermarket where no one was looking…..….except for my eye-rollling DH
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623630


 A beautiful bag and a great picture.

 I'll say to my DH something like,  "This is a good spot for a pic for the purse forum", and he'll say something like, "I'll be in the meat section", as he quickly walks away from me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful bag and a great picture.
> 
> I'll say to my DH something like,  "This is a good spot for a pic for the purse forum", and he'll say something like, "I'll be in the meat section", as he quickly walks away from me.


My DH doesn't care too much about what I do.
But my DDs are like your DH. They tell me I can do whatever I want as long as they're not around!


----------



## missconvy

Neverfull today


----------



## Sunshine mama

My DD sent me pictures of their(DD2 +DD3) modeled bags next to a cake DD2 made for a friend.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD sent me pictures of their(DD2 +DD3) modeled bags next to a cake DD2 made for a friend.
> View attachment 5623830
> View attachment 5623831


Beautiful!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Early morning quick grocery run. Carrying pink today to acknowledge Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


RuedeNesle said:


> Early morning quick grocery run. Carrying pink today to acknowledge Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> View attachment 5623846


Beautiful bag! And I see you got some important stuff from your shopping trip!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Early morning quick grocery run. Carrying pink today to acknowledge Breast Cancer Awareness Month.
> View attachment 5623846


Love that you’re carrying pink for breast cancer awareness!    Survivor here.

I think I’ll try and carry a pink bag for the month of October.
I’ll challenge myself to carry the same bag for the whole month!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Love that you’re carrying pink for breast cancer awareness!  * Survivor here.*
> 
> I think I’ll try and carry a pink bag for the month of October.
> I’ll challenge myself to carry the same bag for the whole month!


 

I heard someone say a long time ago, "There are two types of women. The women who have breast cancer, and the women who are afraid of getting breast cancer." We must all be aware. Every morning (for years) I get on a site where I "click to give". It provides mammograms to women who can't afford them. And I've shopped at their online store where a portion of the proceeds support breast cancer research. I'll think of you when I click tomorrow morning.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I heard someone say a long time ago, "There are two types of women. The women who have breast cancer, and the women who are afraid of getting breast cancer." We must all be aware. Every morning (for years) I get on a site where I "click to give". It provides mammograms to women who can't afford them. And I've shopped at their online store where a portion of the proceeds support breast cancer research. I'll think of you when I click tomorrow morning.


 Bless your heart!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my super sparkly Kurt Geiger light pink cross body
> View attachment 5623641



Pretty!  I really like this bag being a pink lover here.  I have seen KG bags in this style but not in pink and with rhinestones.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> A beautiful bag and a great picture.
> 
> I'll say to my DH something like,  "This is a good spot for a pic for the purse forum", and he'll say something like, "I'll be in the meat section", as he quickly walks away from me.



Thanks RN .  My DH is semi-used to my “weird“ (his word) behavior .  Also, liking your cute pink bag of the day


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  My DH is semi-used to my “weird“ (his word) behavior .  Also, liking your cute pink bag of the day


Thanks Minda!
Our DH's can call it what they want as long as they get used to it and know it's going to happen.


----------



## leechiyong

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> Our DH's can call it what they want as long as they get used to it and know it's going to happen.


Doesn’t that make it “normal” for us then?


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I really like this bag being a pink lover here.  I have seen KG bags in this style but not in pink and with rhinestones.


Thank you! Yay! Fellow pink lover too!  yeah, I think this style combo is new for this season. .I have also seen a light grey and black one too, but of course I had to get the pink one!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD sent me pictures of their(DD2 +DD3) modeled bags next to a cake DD2 made for a friend.
> View attachment 5623830
> View attachment 5623831


You've trained them well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> You've trained them well!


Thank you.  Still working on it!


----------



## houseof999

Coach X Kaffe Fassett Troupe


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Coach X Kaffe Fassett Troupe
> View attachment 5624307


Such a cool bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Used this purple cutie.
I changed it so that the bag has the shape of a potbelly, kinda sort of. I think it adds a little more cute factor.


----------



## cheremushki

Narnanz said:


> Coach today
> 
> View attachment 5619079


Your plant is also gorgeous!


----------



## cheremushki

missconvy said:


> Neverfull today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623829






You read my mind!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5624319
> 
> 
> You read my mind!


That plant is so pretty! What is it called?


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> In a quiet part of the supermarket where no one was looking…..….except for my eye-rollling DH
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623630



Love this pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Used this purple cutie.
> I changed it so that the bag has the shape of a potbelly, kinda sort of. I think it adds a little more cute factor.
> View attachment 5624317


Delighted to see this! 
Just yesterday I was thinking that I haven’t seen one of these Fossils for long time.  I had to backtrack and look one up!


----------



## Iamminda

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5624319
> 
> 
> You read my mind!



I think you and Narnanz are starting a new TPF trend — bag and plant .


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic!



Thanks Jen .  Speaking of love, I love your purple Nodini and all your purple beauties.  You are the Lovely Queen of Purple .




JenJBS said:


> MonaLisa.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Used this purple cutie.
> I changed it so that the bag has the shape of a potbelly, kinda sort of. I think it adds a little more cute factor.
> View attachment 5624317



Super pretty look (you know how much I love pearls ).  I went back and forth about getting this one awhile back (especially when I saw it at the store at 70% off) but it looked tall and skinny to me in person.  However, this short potbelly look is more me  so bummer I missed out on it.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Super pretty look (you know how much I love pearls ).  I went back and forth about getting this one awhile back (especially when I saw it at the store at 70% off) but it looked tall and skinny to me in person.  However, this short potbelly look is more me  so bummer I missed out on it.


It's a bag that needs a little training. When I first got mine, I pulled the drawstring as tight as it would go, then put clips to hold it in place. Now it puffs out like it is supposed to.


----------



## cheremushki

Sunshine mama said:


> That plant is so pretty! What is it called?


You have it!  Kalanchoe.


----------



## Debbie65

Speedy Cube and I went to Sephora today to take advantage of the Friends and Family 20% off discount!


----------



## jen_sparro

LV Neverfull DE GM- my work bag


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen .  Speaking of love, I love your purple Nodini and all your purple beauties.  You are the Lovely Queen of Purple .


Thank you!    You're very kind!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Used this purple cutie.
> I changed it so that the bag has the shape of a potbelly, kinda sort of. I think it adds a little more cute factor.
> View attachment 5624317


The way you can change your bags is amazing! And you know I love that color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> The way you can change your bags is amazing! And you know I love that color!


Thank you Jen!
And I didn't know you loved purple!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> You have it!  Kalanchoe.


Yeah! I didn't recognize it because yours looks so fresh!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Switching to my caramel bag today.


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Switching to my caramel bag today.
> View attachment 5624590
> View attachment 5624591


Wow!  What cute bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Wow!  What cute bags!


Thank you Debbie!


----------



## kubik

A few people told me that getting this bag wasn't a good decision and that it was meh. That made me even happier because that meant I'm wearing something uncommon and "special"... to me of course


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Delighted to see this!
> Just yesterday I was thinking that I haven’t seen one of these Fossils for long time.  I had to backtrack and look one up!


Thank you Molly0!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Super pretty look (you know how much I love pearls ).  I went back and forth about getting this one awhile back (especially when I saw it at the store at 70% off) but it looked tall and skinny to me in person.  However, this short potbelly look is more me  so bummer I missed out on it.


Thank you.  
The short potbelly look is more me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Speedy Cube and I went to Sephora today to take advantage of the Friends and Family 20% off discount!


Super pretty! I love the chain/bandeau combo too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kubik said:


> A few people told me that getting this bag wasn't a good decision and that it was meh. That made me even happier because that meant I'm wearing something uncommon and "special"... to me of course
> View attachment 5624754


Well, I love it!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Super pretty! I love the chain/bandeau combo too!


Thank you Sunshine Mama!  I'm waiting for a silver chunky chain to arrive: so it matches the silver hardware on the bag however I don't mind mixing the metals a tad here and there either. I went to LV looking for a bandeau that will match silver and go with the bag, but no luck. Lol


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag. Smooshy!!!


----------



## sophiegray

For today!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag. Smooshy!!!
> View attachment 5625128


Love the lounging skeleton-- such a fun pic!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Love the lounging skeleton-- such a fun pic!


Thank you!    He's one of my favorite Halloween decorations.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Yuki85

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5623562



This is sooo adorable


----------



## Yuki85

Longchamp le pliage cuir.


----------



## nyeredzi

houseof999 said:


> Coach X Kaffe Fassett Troupe
> View attachment 5624307


beautiful! From the yarn world, we know Kaffe Fassett through a line of colorful yarn colorways and knitting patterns. I’m actually preferring the Kaffe aesthetic as a bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam bowling bag. Smooshy!!!
> View attachment 5625128


Such a comfy looking gorgeous bag!  
The skinny guy looks like he's pretty  comfy  too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you Sunshine Mama!  I'm waiting for a silver chunky chain to arrive: so it matches the silver hardware on the bag however I don't mind mixing the metals a tad here and there either. I went to LV looking for a bandeau that will match silver and go with the bag, but no luck. Lol


Well, the way you mix metals, they're beautiful to look at! 
I mix metals quite often too. To me, it's like mixing colors.


----------



## kubik

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, I love it!


Thankiesss  

My mom and a couple of my friends teased me today. They were like, "Why are you lugging your stuff in a paper bag??" and "Haha omg you attached a strap to a paper bag!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

kubik said:


> Thankiesss
> 
> My mom and a couple of my friends teased me today. They were like, "Why are you lugging your stuff in a paper bag??" and "Haha omg you attached a strap to a paper bag!"


That's why I love it! BECAUSE it looks like a paper bag! 
Even better because it's a B bag.
Your black patent B "paper bag" is so unique and cute. I LOVE itttttt!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Actually you helped make me productive. See? I even have time for another cappuccino.
> View attachment 5427361


----------



## kubik

Sunshine mama said:


> That's why I love it! BECAUSE it looks like a paper bag!
> Even better because it's a B bag.
> Your black patent B "paper bag" is so unique and cute. I LOVE itttttt!


Hahaha I chose this black patent leather over the silver metallic and the hello kitty shopper tote. I wanted all three but my wallet was yelling, "HAVE MERCY ON US!!!"


----------



## Sunshine mama

kubik said:


> Hahaha I chose this black patent leather over the silver metallic and the hello kitty shopper tote. I wanted all three but my wallet was yelling, "HAVE MERCY ON US!!!"


I want all these too!!!


----------



## Love4MK

My new to me Givenchy Antigona in navy.  It's such a rich navy and the condition is pristine.  I don't think the previous owner every used it!  She joins her Oxblood sister in the collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 together today.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together today.
> View attachment 5625563


Bags:   
Dentist office:   
I hope all is well!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a comfy looking gorgeous bag!
> The skinny guy looks like he's pretty  comfy  too!


Thank you!   



Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together today.
> View attachment 5625563



Pretty pic!     Love the cute mother/daughter handbags!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> Well, the way you mix metals, they're beautiful to look at!
> I mix metals quite often too. To me, it's like mixing colors.


Oooh that's so true!  I never thought about it that way!


----------



## tflowers921

I love a fun red bag ❤️ Baboon to the Moon Fanny pack


----------



## tflowers921

feminineguy27 said:


> This is my bag (you can see me wearing it in the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621135


Those shoes are amazing!!


----------



## Narnanz

Again at the Dentist.


----------



## muchstuff

Prada hobo for a weekend away.


----------



## feminineguy27

tflowers921 said:


> Those shoes are amazing!!


Thank you so much, they are act one of my girlfriends shoes (me and her share our shoes) and they are really comfy and cute


----------



## IntheOcean

Prada Inside bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

These cuties today!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> These cuties today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626549
> View attachment 5626550


Adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

IntheOcean said:


> Prada Inside bag today
> 
> View attachment 5626390


Such a lovely simple classic!


----------



## Debbie65

Sunshine mama said:


> These cuties today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626549
> View attachment 5626550



Oh my gosh!  You have the cutest little bags!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These cuties today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626549
> View attachment 5626550



They are so cute!!!  Is the brown/burgundy one new?  Love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> They are so cute!!!  Is the brown/burgundy one new?  Love it.


Thank you!
And yes. I just got it yesterday. It's a TJmaxx dupe find!
I couldn't believe it! It's not made from the best material, but for $12.99, I thought it would be fun to carry the 2 together.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> Oh my gosh!  You have the cutest little bags!


Thank you.


----------



## XCCX

This hot pink cutie came with me to pick up the pendant!


----------



## Molly0

XCCX said:


> This hot pink cutie came with me to pick up the pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5626710
> View attachment 5626711


That bright caviar is a dream come true!


----------



## tflowers921

feminineguy27 said:


> Thank you so much, they are act one of my girlfriends shoes (me and her share our shoes) and they are really comfy and cute


I wish I could wear my husband’s shoes his collection is amazing but unfortunately 4 sizes too big


----------



## XCCX

Molly0 said:


> That bright caviar is a dream come true!


It is indeed, thank you


----------



## nyeredzi

Portland leather pouch at the playground


----------



## GoingRogue

The Kate Spade Hudson Medium convertible bag has been my go to this week. Spacious, simple, stylish.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> And yes. I just got it yesterday. It's a TJmaxx dupe find!
> I couldn't believe it! It's not made from the best material, but for $12.99, I thought it would be fun to carry the 2 together.



I may _need _to get one too  if my store has it — thanks dear


----------



## feminineguy27

tflowers921 said:


> I wish I could wear my husband’s shoes his collection is amazing but unfortunately 4 sizes too big


Oh that's a Shame and yeah due to my partner having big feet for a woman and mine being small for a man the fact that I basically only wear womens shoes (mainly ballet flats) means we can wear each others shoes, she even wore a pair of my heels to work today


----------



## Katinahat

XCCX said:


> This hot pink cutie came with me to pick up the pendant!
> 
> View attachment 5626710
> View attachment 5626711


Love the colour! Congratulations on your new pendant.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 together today.
> View attachment 5625563


Totally cute mama and baby!


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Again at the Dentist.
> 
> View attachment 5626197


Gorgeous! Radley was my first bag love!


----------



## Katinahat

Finally the Tearose Dinky got action.


----------



## XCCX

Katinahat said:


> Love the colour! Congratulations on your new pendant.


Thank you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry.


----------



## missconvy

Very lovely slouch. 
Is that a toiletry bag behind it? I’m intrigued


----------



## karebear87

Wearing Gucci Marmont small shoulder bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

karebear87 said:


> View attachment 5627161
> 
> 
> Wearing Gucci Marmont small shoulder bag.


 Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous! Radley was my first bag love!


They have such cute bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Totally cute mama and baby!


Thank you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Today, this Jacquemus Le Chiquito bag that can only fit my keys and my patience.


----------



## Molly0

I was trying to stick to pink for the month of October but alas I didn’t make it.   
I wanted something little & light for a trip around the mall, so this one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I kinda over decorated.


----------



## IntheOcean

Molly0 said:


> Such a lovely simple classic!


Thank you, I love bags that are rather minimalistic on the outside, but fun on the...


Spoiler: Inside :)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I kinda over decorated.
> View attachment 5627457



I love the whole look  — I am especially crazy about the cheery bee (?) scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the whole look  — I am especially crazy about the cheery bee (?) scarf.


Thank you.  It's actually a Moschino scarf with  a toy teddy bear in the middle with the daisy like flowers around the edges. I really love the "daisy" flowers with the yellow.  And this scarf is a bee free zone.


----------



## JenJBS

Mini-Ina by Behno.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> View attachment 5627599



Hope @RuedeNesle is ready for this gorgeous red one


----------



## CoachCruiser

I’m not “wearing” it (yet?!)…but I scored this vintage Whiting and Davis mesh flapper’s purse while antique store shopping with my boyfriend today.
I love it. I don’t smoke cigarettes but I picture myself in a flapper’s dress, with one of those long-necked cigarette holders in one hand, and this dangling on my other wrist…And it makes me think of Downton Abbey’s more “modern” years


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Hope @RuedeNesle is ready for this gorgeous red one


Thank you!     Got her fainting couch ready.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> View attachment 5627599


Amazing!!!   
I'm glad you have the couch ready, cuz I need it too!


----------



## muchstuff

Smooshy Prada goodness...


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing!!!
> I'm glad you have the couch ready, cuz I need it too!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Hope @RuedeNesle is ready for this gorgeous red one





JenJBS said:


> Mini-Ina by Behno.
> View attachment 5627599


 I got the alert that Minda mentioned me and I read that first. I braced myself as I slowly scrolled back to Jen's post. I was prepared for a beautiful red bag, but this one still makes me


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Got her fainting couch ready.
> 
> View attachment 5627652


 I didn't see the couch first, but I'll have it ready for next time! Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I got the alert that Minda mentioned me and I read that first. I braced myself as I slowly scrolled back to Jen's post. I was prepared for a beautiful red bag, but this one still makes me



Thank you!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5628048


Beautiful and in mint shape


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I didn't see the couch first, but I'll have it ready for next time! Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## elisabettaverde

This weekend I’m using my Tory Burch Kira top-handle; this shade is called Toasted Almond I think but it looks very much like avocado here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still in this cutie today.   
I took the pearls off though.


----------



## JenJBS

Aspinal of London's Sabine clutch for church this morning.


----------



## BagLadyT

I was waiting for everyone to get ready so I thought I’d snap a pic. Marmont with a toddler hand!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you for all the likes on my vintage mesh find! 
Been carrying my Prada bunny bag (James Jean art collab)…just can’t move out of it quite yet! Appeals to my artsy side and it’s so pretty!!!! I missed out on the Elves collection in 2008 (way outta budget back then!), so I’m psyched to get my hands on a beautiful eBay find.


----------



## whateve

Coach Legacy Duffle


----------



## kubik

Borrowed mom's adorable Fendi By The Way


----------



## dangerouscurves

Woke her up from her summer hibernation and carrying her today.


----------



## IntheOcean

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you for all the likes on my vintage mesh find!
> Been carrying my Prada bunny bag (James Jean art collab)…just can’t move out of it quite yet! Appeals to my artsy side and it’s so pretty!!!! I missed out on the Elves collection in 2008 (way outta budget back then!), so I’m psyched to get my hands on a beautiful eBay find.
> 
> View attachment 5628307


Gorgeous Bunny bag!  


dangerouscurves said:


> Woke her up from her summer hibernation and carrying her today.
> View attachment 5628591


Beautiful bag & charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

kubik said:


> Borrowed mom's adorable Fendi By The Way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628536


Love this cutie!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

dangerouscurves said:


> Woke her up from her summer hibernation and carrying her today.
> View attachment 5628591


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney & Bourke all weather leather large equestrian.


----------



## Iamminda

dangerouscurves said:


> Woke her up from her summer hibernation and carrying her today.
> View attachment 5628591



SO pretty especially with the charm !  I used to have this Raisin beauty in 25 (kinda miss her now seeing yours).


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> SO pretty especially with the charm !  I used to have this Raisin beauty in 25 (kinda miss her now seeing yours).


Thank you, Hun!!! Mine is also the 25. I hope one of them will find a way into your collection again.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie!!


Thank you, Hun!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Happy National Handbag Day from me and my bestie !!


----------



## Iamminda

I did good today (so far ) by _not _buying a new handbag on National Handbag Day


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## CoachCruiser

Bit the bullet on National Handbag Day yesterday while at the Wrentham Outlets w mom. Miu Miu bag in a luscious shade of red from the Prada outlet. The young SA must have thought I was a bit nuts because I kept going back and forth inside the store before I finally knew I couldn’t walk away from it! So in love


----------



## RuedeNesle

CoachCruiser said:


> Bit the bullet on National Handbag Day yesterday while at the Wrentham Outlets w mom. Miu Miu bag in a luscious shade of red from the Prada outlet. The young SA must have thought I was a bit nuts because I kept going back and forth inside the store before I finally knew I couldn’t walk away from it! So in love
> 
> View attachment 5629343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629344


I...wasn't....ready...  So beautiful!


----------



## Yuki85

Going home.. tiring


----------



## nyeredzi

A market tote style bag my father-in-law brought me as a gift from Ghana


----------



## MKB0925

nyeredzi said:


> A market tote style bag my father-in-law brought me as a gift from Ghana
> View attachment 5629549


So pretty...I love the colors!


----------



## kubik

Needed to spice up my day so I'm bringing along the Pandora mini


----------



## houseof999

Coach Melody


----------



## CoachCruiser

RuedeNesle said:


> I...wasn't....ready...  So beautiful!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

kubik said:


> Needed to spice up my day so I'm bringing along the Pandora mini
> View attachment 5629590


I love the artsy vibe of the keychain with the structure and color of the bag. Nice work!


----------



## kubik

CoachCruiser said:


> I love the artsy vibe of the keychain with the structure and color of the bag. Nice work!


Thankies! If I remember correctly, it's from LV's collab with Kansai Yamamoto for the Cruise 2018 collection. Kabuki theme, I think.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> I did good today (so far ) by _not _buying a new handbag on National Handbag Day
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629098


I am extremely envious of your bow-tying ability, it looks so perfectly pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Daisies and Ruby. I just love the yellow and orange together.


----------



## CoachCruiser

kubik said:


> Thankies! If I remember correctly, it's from LV's collab with Kansai Yamamoto for the Cruise 2018 collection. Kabuki theme, I think.


Eeeek! I did not ask for information! I will not look for that on eBay! No, I will not!


----------



## lorihmatthews

New Kate Spade faux shearling.


----------



## whateve

Coach


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> Coach
> 
> View attachment 5629818


I like this dainty floral! And your bag charm goes perfectly!


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> I like this dainty floral! And your bag charm goes perfectly!


Thank you! This is the first time I've used this charm. For the longest time I couldn't find anything that it went with.


----------



## whateve

lorihmatthews said:


> New Kate Spade faux shearling.
> 
> View attachment 5629803


Looks so soft!


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Bit the bullet on National Handbag Day yesterday while at the Wrentham Outlets w mom. Miu Miu bag in a luscious shade of red from the Prada outlet. The young SA must have thought I was a bit nuts because I kept going back and forth inside the store before I finally knew I couldn’t walk away from it! So in love
> 
> View attachment 5629343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629344


I wouldn't have been able to resist either!


----------



## JenJBS

My Fount bucket bag.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am extremely envious of your bow-tying ability, it looks so perfectly pretty



Thanks  — I try .  This particular one is kinda hard for me — only the second time I have tried it.


----------



## kubik

CoachCruiser said:


> Eeeek! I did not ask for information! I will not look for that on eBay! No, I will not!


Hahaha aww but the collection is so colorful and interesting! 
OH! If it's scary to you, then it's perfect for this  Halloween season! Get it get it get it


----------



## Love4MK

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you for all the likes on my vintage mesh find!
> Been carrying my Prada bunny bag (James Jean art collab)…just can’t move out of it quite yet! Appeals to my artsy side and it’s so pretty!!!! I missed out on the Elves collection in 2008 (way outta budget back then!), so I’m psyched to get my hands on a beautiful eBay find.
> 
> View attachment 5628307


This is beautiful!  I have the cardholder of this collection.  I've always loved bunnies (I have had a bunny in my life for the past twenty or so years now!) and I HAD to have something from this collection.  I love the bag!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Love4MK said:


> This is beautiful!  I have the cardholder of this collection.  I've always loved bunnies (I have had a bunny in my life for the past twenty or so years now!) and I HAD to have something from this collection.  I love the bag!!


Thank you so much! One day, I'll get my hands on the cardholder. : ) It's a great collection - and little pet bunnies are the cutest! (Not sure if my indoor cats would agree, but I definitely think so!)


----------



## Molly0

I always get out this little Twilly at this time of year for the fall colours.


----------



## nyeredzi

Love4MK said:


> This is beautiful!  I have the cardholder of this collection.  I've always loved bunnies (I have had a bunny in my life for the past twenty or so years now!) and I HAD to have something from this collection.  I love the bag!!


Nice to find fellow bunny lovers. I had a bunny for 9 years who I adopted from a shelter. Such a sweetie.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My Tory Burch Quilted Kira has been getting a lot of use lately. She even got her first scuff but I’m trying to embrace it - bags are meant to be used and wear happens.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I always get out this little Twilly at this time of year for the fall colours.
> 
> View attachment 5630257


It's perfect for fall!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tiny but mighty.


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's Ina bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Tiny but mighty.
> View attachment 5630497


I see two eyes and a nose ring? Love this gold sheen!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Behno's Ina bag.
> 
> View attachment 5630564



Love this purple and orange background ( ) for your beautiful Ina 




Sunshine mama said:


> Tiny but mighty.
> View attachment 5630497



What a dazzling showstopper SSSSSM


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this purple and orange background ( ) for your beautiful Ina





Iamminda said:


> Love this purple and orange background ( ) for your beautiful Ina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dazzling showstopper SSSSSM


Thank you!     The orange throw was on a black chair. The black Ina wouldn't have shown up against the black chair so I had no choice at all but to toss a purple sheet over the chair, then put the orange throw back on.  Nope... No choice at all... Will stop no, before I protest too much...


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted Tods.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     The orange throw was on a black chair. The black Ina wouldn't have shown up against the black chair so I had no choice at all but to toss a purple sheet over the chair, then put the orange throw back on.  Nope... No choice at all... Will stop no, before I protest too much...



So glad you were able to overcome such a tough situation beautifully


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     The orange throw was on a black chair. The black Ina wouldn't have shown up against the black chair so I had no choice at all but to toss a purple sheet over the chair, then put the orange throw back on.  Nope... No choice at all... Will stop no, before I protest too much...





Iamminda said:


> So glad you were able to overcome such a tough situation beautifully


Dang!!! The things we do for our bag pictures! 
Thank you for overcoming such dire situations creatively! The result is so worth it @JenJBS  !


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLadyT said:


> I see two eyes and a nose ring? Love this gold sheen!


Thank you.  Now I will not be able to unsee this face! I'm glad it's a smile.


BagLadyT said:


> View attachment 5630590


This color combo of the chalk(?) and the antique gold is really fresh and pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Dang!!! The things we do for our bag pictures!
> Thank you for overcoming such dire situations creatively! The result is so worth it @JenJBS  !



Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## BagLadyT

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  Now I will not be able to unsee this face! I'm glad it's a smile.
> 
> This color combo of the chalk(?) and the antique gold is really fresh and pretty!


Don’t forget the nose ring, it gives her an edge! Lol!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my new shiny blue patent Themoire bios clutch today!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my new shiny blue patent Themoire bios clutch today!
> View attachment 5631085


Of course I love the pearls .  Adore this whole look — simply perfect, so pretty


----------



## Narnanz

Coach today.


----------



## nyeredzi

Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar




Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since these look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


I'm glad you're feeling better! That red is amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since these look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


I'm glad you chose a comfy and a bright bag.
And I hope you feel completely better soon!


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better! That red is amazing!


Thank you! It's my only red bag, and I'm really happy I chose it. Such a mood-lifting color


----------



## Molly0

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


Glad to hear things turned out OK!  Enjoy your bright & beautiful bag.


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> Of course I love the pearls .  Adore this whole look — simply perfect, so pretty


Thank you!  I've been putting those pearls on any handbag I can attach them to...lol!


----------



## BagLadyT

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


So happy to hear you’re feeling better!


----------



## amytude

JenJBS said:


> Fount bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5615650


I love this sooooo much! As a Clevelander, I have several Fount pieces they made when they were first starting out and they are some of my favorites!


----------



## JenJBS

amytude said:


> I love this sooooo much! As a Clevelander, I have several Fount pieces they made when they were first starting out and they are some of my favorites!



Thank you!   I so want to go to the actual Fount store!!! I want to see their Wolf color for myself before buying a bag in it.


----------



## amytude

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I so want to go to the actual Fount store!!! I want to see their Wolf color for myself before buying a bag in it.


It's gorgeous--I actually don't own any Goldenrod handbags and want that for my next purchase!


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194



How scary — glad to hear you are feeling better today


----------



## cheremushki

Back to black Coach.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dressed this baby up with a matching twilly for the week-end. I think she loves the outfit.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheremushki said:


> View attachment 5631318
> 
> Back to black Coach.


Oooo. Nonchalant elegance!
Love the bag!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Dressed this baby up with a matching twilly for the week-end. I think she loves the outfit.
> View attachment 5631450


It's so darn cute! The twilly adds so much charm!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so darn cute! The twilly adds so much charm!


Thank you! Didn't think of it before until I had so much time this morning


----------



## CoachCruiser

Breaking out my first Madewell bag! It’s a really cute shape and a great size for daily essentials, and I like its simplicity.
I teach at an all boys’ school and I have been surprised by the number of kiddos who actually _approach _me to compliment me about my other bags (like Prada, Miu Miu, Dior) because they have heard of these designers through the rap music they listen to! It’s both amusing and embarrassing that they are so aware of these luxe brands - also because “yeah, my mom loves luxury handbags, too!”  So on the rainy day, I thought I would go under the radar a bit with something simple yet classic and pretty.


----------



## cheremushki

CoachCruiser said:


> Breaking out my first Madewell bag! It’s a really cute shape and a great size for daily essentials, and I like its simplicity.
> I teach at an all boys’ school and I have been surprised by the number of kiddos who actually _approach _me to compliment me about my other bags (like Prada, Miu Miu, Dior) because they have heard of these designers through the rap music they listen to! It’s both amusing and embarrassing that they are so aware of these luxe brands - also because “yeah, my mom loves luxury handbags, too!”  So on the rainy day, I thought I would go under the radar a bit with something simple yet classic and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5631495


sounds like it's a thing.  My friend who is a teacher also said of same thing.  She gets loads of compliments or kids gawking at her items.  

And also love your bag! Perfect for fall!


----------



## MKB0925

CoachCruiser said:


> Breaking out my first Madewell bag! It’s a really cute shape and a great size for daily essentials, and I like its simplicity.
> I teach at an all boys’ school and I have been surprised by the number of kiddos who actually _approach _me to compliment me about my other bags (like Prada, Miu Miu, Dior) because they have heard of these designers through the rap music they listen to! It’s both amusing and embarrassing that they are so aware of these luxe brands - also because “yeah, my mom loves luxury handbags, too!”  So on the rainy day, I thought I would go under the radar a bit with something simple yet classic and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5631495


That leather looks great!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


 over your beautiful red bag!
 all is well!


----------



## keishapie1973

At the office with my Polene numero sept…


----------



## Sunshine mama

keishapie1973 said:


> At the office with my Polene numero sept…
> 
> View attachment 5631543


Ohhhh I really like this!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These dynamic duo again.
Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## CoachCruiser

cheremushki said:


> sounds like it's a thing.  My friend who is a teacher also said of same thing.  She gets loads of compliments or kids gawking at her items.
> 
> And also love your bag! Perfect for fall!


Thank you so much! And yeah, it's something that usually the young ladies comment upon - it cracks me up that even young men are now incredibly knowledgeable about this stuff.


----------



## Molly0

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much! And yeah, it's something that usually the young ladies comment upon - it cracks me up that even young men are now incredibly knowledgeable about this stuff.


Right?  Last winter I would wear an LV scarf sometimes (loaded with monogram)  and it amazed me how many young men would compliment it.  Even just walking through the mall!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Right?  Last winter I would wear an LV scarf sometimes (loaded with monogram)  and it amazed me how many young men would compliment it.  Even just walking through the mall!


Probably because you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> Probably because you are gorgeous!!!


You’re too kind  …But I am an Old Lady!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I pulled out this oldie but goodie today. I’m so glad it finally stopped raining. Although I’m sure we needed it


----------



## kubik

Bag of the day! I don't even know the model of this bag so err... yeah


----------



## Iamminda

dangerouscurves said:


> Dressed this baby up with a matching twilly for the week-end. I think she loves the outfit.
> View attachment 5631450



So cute and the twilly is perfect for it!  Also love your gorgeous purple LD


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These dynamic duo again.
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631559
> View attachment 5631560



I love the red and yellow together (may need to borrow this color combo idea ). The first picture looks like a little tea party.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love the red and yellow together (may need to borrow this color combo idea ). The first picture looks like a little tea party.


Thank you.  And yes it does look like a tea party.  I would have never thought of it like that, because I always associate a tea party with light pinks and creams and whites lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Iamminda said:


> So cute and the twilly is perfect for it!  Also love your gorgeous purple LD


Thank you Babe!


----------



## Iamminda

kubik said:


> Bag of the day! I don't even know the model of this bag so err... yeah
> View attachment 5631655



It’s pretty!  Maybe it’s called something like the LouLou Shopper?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> These dynamic duo again.
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631559
> View attachment 5631560


I feel like I can feel the thickness and the smell the leather on this bag. Such gorgeous combo.


----------



## dangerouscurves

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


Oh my!!! Sending you positive vibes. Glad you're okay now.


----------



## kubik

Iamminda said:


> It’s pretty!  Maybe it’s called something like the LouLou Shopper?


Frickeroni! I think you're absolutely right! I checked the card thingy and dumdum me thought the "SH" was shoulder.... no wonder I couldn't find this model in googlio 
You're a genius!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> I feel like I can feel the thickness and the smell the leather on this bag. Such gorgeous combo.


Thank you.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh I really like this!!


Thank you...


----------



## CoachCruiser

kubik said:


> Bag of the day! I don't even know the model of this bag so err... yeah
> View attachment 5631655


Oh my, that is SO GORGEOUS! I love Saint Laurent.


----------



## whateve

Old picture but I'm back in this, one of my favorites.


----------



## Christofle

whateve said:


> Old picture but I'm back in this, one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5631872


I don’t blame you!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## kubik

CoachCruiser said:


> Oh my, that is SO GORGEOUS! I love Saint Laurent.


Thankiess~ I fell in love immediately upon seeing it at the store and had to get it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vintage Color block Botkier Crosstown.


----------



## Katinahat

With Mini Alexa In Starbucks.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Perfect for a forest walk and a much needed break from grading…


----------



## JenJBS

Coach bag today.


----------



## kubik

Chevron GG Marmont tote as my chosen companion of the day


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Chevron GG Marmont tote as my chosen companion of the day
> View attachment 5632453


Nice shot!


----------



## kubik

Molly0 said:


> Nice shot!


Thankies! But credit goes to my model who was easy to work with and always knows how to strike stunning poses


----------



## Molly0

Raspberry calling out to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Coach bag today.
> View attachment 5632442


Oh I see that you went to the museum again!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Raspberry calling out to me.
> 
> View attachment 5632699


That color is divine!     




Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I see that you went to the museum again!


Thank you, Sunshine!  You're so sweet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using 3 designers today. Can you guess?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using 3 designers today. Can you guess?
> View attachment 5632956



Cute . I only know one — Coach. You are 3-timing all your other favorite designers .


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Coach bag today.
> View attachment 5632442


Another gorgeous pop of colour. Love the way you embrace all shades Jen! 


kubik said:


> Chevron GG Marmont tote as my chosen companion of the day
> View attachment 5632453


Love the colour contrast on the quilting. Looks so good! 


Molly0 said:


> Raspberry calling out to me.
> 
> View attachment 5632699


Wow, what a shade and texture. I love the gold hang tag on some Coach bags. Wish they all had it. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Using 3 designers today. Can you guess?
> View attachment 5632956


Great game. I can’t remember which designer your twilly is and that strap is fabulous! 


Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5633235


Great bag and view!!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Old picture but I'm back in this, one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5631872


No wonder it’s a favourite. It’s such a lovely colour!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5631914


Swooning over the pinks and purples. Love this bag and picture!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> These dynamic duo again.
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631559
> View attachment 5631560


Breakfast bag coordination - how cool!


----------



## Katinahat

keishapie1973 said:


> At the office with my Polene numero sept…
> 
> View attachment 5631543


Stunning! Wish Polene had a store elsewhere as I’d love to see more of their bags IRL!


----------



## Katinahat

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


So glad to hear you were okay. What a fright though! Wonderful happy bag! Look after yourself!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute . I only know one — Coach. You are 3-timing all your other favorite designers .


Lol! Thank you
And....
 I like three timing, and I cannot lie!

BTW, the other 2 are Moschino and Kate Spade.


Katinahat said:


> Great game. I can’t remember which designer your twilly is and that strap is fabulous!


Thank you Kat! It's a Coach bag, Moschino scarf, and a Kate Spade shearling strap.


Katinahat said:


> Breakfast bag coordination - how cool!


Thank you! I was so happy when a yellow mug was brought out. As @RuedeNesle  said, it was a great mug shot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not sure if I've posted this photo. Using it today.


----------



## keishapie1973

Katinahat said:


> Stunning! Wish Polene had a store elsewhere as I’d love to see more of their bags IRL!


Thank you. They recently opened a store in NY. I hope to go there next time I visit...


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Another gorgeous pop of colour. Love the way you embrace all shades Jen!


Thank you!     I do love color! 



Katinahat said:


> Swooning over the pinks and purples. Love this bag and picture!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Not sure if I've posted this photo. Using it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633471


Love this bag!    Fantastic pic, as always! These companies seriously need to hire you to shoot their advertising campaigns!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Love this bag!    Fantastic pic, as always! These companies seriously need to hire you to shoot their advertising campaigns!


Completely agree!


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa is feeling hot!


----------



## nyeredzi

Katinahat said:


> So glad to hear you were okay. What a fright though! Wonderful happy bag! Look after yourself!


Thank you! After 4 days, I am almost completely better. I'm sure all of you guys' well wishes helped, so thank you again.


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel cloud in viola.
> 
> View attachment 5633818



Pretty .  I am loving the look of orange and purple (never thought of doing the two colors together before I saw your pics).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Pretty .  I am loving the look of orange and purple (never thought of doing the two colors together before I saw your pics).


Thank you!      Orange and blue or purple and yellow are complimentary colors (like red and green) so purple and orange are close enough that they look great together - especially a blue-undertone purple. Learn lots of interesting things reading interior design books!


----------



## kubik

I've had this bag for several years and I still don't have the guts to peel the stickies off the hardware despite it looking kinda yucky now


----------



## Molly0

Modified Old School RM from days gone by.
Shoulder strap added & huge clip removed.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Modified Old School RM from days gone by.
> Shoulder strap added & huge clip removed.
> 
> View attachment 5634098


It's beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

kubik said:


> I've had this bag for several years and I still don't have the guts to peel the stickies off the hardware despite it looking kinda yucky now
> View attachment 5634064



I haven’t peeled off any of mine either . Mine are 1-3 years old but lightly used.


----------



## houseof999

Mini mini twiggy (?) Balenciaga in apple green.


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Mini mini twiggy (?) Balenciaga in apple green.
> View attachment 5634396


Wow, that color!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you
> 
> View attachment 5634541
> View attachment 5634542


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!



Thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

Still using her. Went to Germany's famous vineyard to enjoy some waking, Flammkuchen and the famous Mayschoss wine.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you
> 
> View attachment 5634541
> View attachment 5634542


   She is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the red chair. I'm going to sit in it and stare at her for a while! 
And I love the red accents in the background. (The car and the strip on the building. Red and [grey], like the bag and interior of your car.) Great staging! 
ETA: Love the charm gift from your DD!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you
> 
> View attachment 5634541
> View attachment 5634542


That is SUCH a GORGEOUS colour!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa is feeling hot!
> View attachment 5633604


It looks hot too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5634497


This is ALWAYS stunning!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you
> 
> View attachment 5634541
> View attachment 5634542


This color and everything about the bag is gorgeous!
Thank you for the lovely red chair! Like @RuedeNesle , I'll take a seat, thank you very much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

kubik said:


> I've had this bag for several years and I still don't have the guts to peel the stickies off the hardware despite it looking kinda yucky now
> View attachment 5634064


Well, it's better looking than scratches,  yes?
And the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

In the mood for fall colors, so this cutie today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dangerouscurves said:


> Still using her. Went to Germany's famous vineyard to enjoy some waking, Flammkuchen and the famous Mayschoss wine.
> 
> View attachment 5634634
> View attachment 5634635


The view is amazing, and the bag is perfect for the scenery!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Mini mini twiggy (?) Balenciaga in apple green.
> View attachment 5634396


This color is totally juicy!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Costco today .  RN — here’s a red fainting armchair for you
> 
> View attachment 5634541
> View attachment 5634542


Beautiful red, and love the kitty charm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sunshine mama said:


> The view is amazing, and the bag is perfect for the scenery!


Thank you, Hun!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL! Thanks for the red chair. I'm going to sit in it and stare at her for a while!
> And I love the red accents in the background. (The car and the strip on the building. Red and [grey], like the bag and interior of your car.) Great staging!
> ETA: Love the charm gift from your DD!



Thanks so much RN . I am glad you like my accidental staging  (yep, I meant to include the red strip on the building and red car next to mine, yep, all planned ahead ).  Also glad you like my red chair — hope it was comfy .


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This color and everything about the bag is gorgeous!
> Thank you for the lovely red chair! Like @RuedeNesle , I'll take a seat, thank you very much.






JenJBS said:


> Beautiful red, and love the kitty charm.



Thanks kindly ladies


----------



## Iamminda

TangerineKandy said:


> That is SUCH a GORGEOUS colour!!



Thank you .  I know you love black empriente very much.  I am tempted by the black PM but I don’t know if it’s redundant since I have the black empriente Alma BB and the black Cassie (which I love and use a lot).  I wish I had gotten the black PM earlier (even last year would have been better than now , and with this upcoming PI , ugh!).


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  I know you love black empriente very much.  I am tempted by the black PM but I don’t know if it’s redundant since I have the black empriente Alma BB and the black Cassie (which I love and use a lot).  I wish I had gotten the black PM earlier (even last year would have been better than now , and with this upcoming PI , ugh!).


I had the black Cassie at one point and LOVED it as well! I wish I had bought the taupe one with the silver hardware! I know they're very similar bags but if you want the black PM as well, definitely get it!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest find...a super smooshy Aimee Kestenberg backpack in a pretty white, pink, blue ombre! The leather is Insanely soft!


----------



## nyeredzi

Swagger with its new jack-o-lantern charm


----------



## whateve

This cutie.


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest find...a super smooshy Aimee Kestenberg backpack in a pretty white, pink, blue ombre! The leather is Insanely soft!
> View attachment 5635043



 all the pretty colors here — perfect scarf and charm too


----------



## TangerineKandy

nyeredzi said:


> Swagger with its new jack-o-lantern charm
> 
> View attachment 5635050


Where is your cute jack-o-lantern from?!


----------



## nyeredzi

TangerineKandy said:


> Where is your cute jack-o-lantern from?!


Etsy, seller "IntuitivelyYouDesign"


----------



## TangerineKandy

nyeredzi said:


> Etsy, seller "IntuitivelyYouDesign"


Thank you!!


----------



## JenJBS

Ted Baker bucket bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much RN . I am glad you like my accidental staging  (yep, I meant to include the red strip on the building and red car next to mine, yep, all planned ahead ).  Also glad you like my red chair — hope it was comfy .


 So wait a minute. You mean you didn't ask the owner of the red car to raise the truck so it can also be in the picture?  It was meant to be!
Your chair was very comfy, thanks!


----------



## Lauren Zavala

Today I'm going to take out this McQueen tote I just finished painting. It's the softest leather and was the perfect canvas to paint on. I wanted to keep the style cohesive with the usual McQueen look, and this is what I came up with! It's based on multiple portraits of Queen Elizabeth I (1533-1603) that I like. I wanted it to have an edgy but regal look. I have to say, I'm obsessed. I took this photo while out in Boulder, CO and can't wait to see this bag travel the world!


----------



## Molly0

Duo today


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Ted Baker bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5635125



So pretty with the silver hardware — what a fantastic picture


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Duo today
> 
> View attachment 5635483



Cute duo .  I am loving this two-bag trend that @Sunshine mama has started — keep them coming everyone!


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Cute duo .  I am loving this two-bag trend that @Sunshine mama has started — keep them coming everyone!


Yup she definitely influenced me to try it! & I’ve been itching to use that tiny pink Coach but my phone doesn’t even fit!


----------



## RuedeNesle

RuedeNesle said:


> So wait a minute. You mean you didn't ask the owner of the red car to raise the truck so it can also be in the picture?  It was meant to be!
> Your chair was very comfy, thanks!


TRUNK, not truck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Having lunch with  MK Riley and my new Coach zip card case.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Duo today
> 
> View attachment 5635483


Bravo for duo!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Having lunch with  MK Riley and my new Coach zip card case.
> View attachment 5635596


Where's my fainting couch?
I need one for these red beauties!
I especially  love the extra care red wallet!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Where's my fainting couch?
> I need one for these red beauties!
> I especially  love the extra care red wallet!!


 Thanks SM! It's nice to know I'm not the only one who faints at the sight of red bags and wallets.
My CVS card and red Safeway card were competing for that spot. The CVS card won because it matched the wallet best.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks SM! It's nice to know I'm not the only one who faints at the sight of red bags and wallets.
> My CVS card and red Safeway card were competing for that spot. The CVS card won because it matched the wallet best.


Yes! The extra care card was made for this wallet! It adds a certain red wow factor!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Having lunch with  MK Riley and my new Coach zip card case.
> View attachment 5635596



Beautiful red RN .  Love that pop of extra(care) red in your wallet window!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful red RN .  Love that pop of extra(care) red in your wallet window!


 Thanks Minda!


----------



## Katinahat

Mulberry Tessie Hobo at the cinema. Big enough to hold sweets and drinks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My favorite Alma.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My favorite Alma.
> View attachment 5635695


  My favorite Alma of yours!


----------



## Kimbashop

nyeredzi said:


> Yesterday I was at urgent care for some chest pain that wouldn't go away. On a day like that, I wanted to carry my most comfortable bag, as it felt most comfortable, reassuring, and familiar
> 
> View attachment 5631193
> 
> 
> Turned out things were okay! Or at least, they seem so, though my chest still hurts today, just not as much. Since things look brighter, I chose a happy bag
> 
> View attachment 5631194


I’m glad you are feeling better. I can see why you went with such a beautiful red bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> These dynamic duo again.
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631559
> View attachment 5631560


Adorable!!


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin Regal with Coach snowflake charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> Adorable!!


Thank you Kim!


----------



## ggressive

Chloé Faye Day at my side while our city finally cools down for Fall


----------



## balingit

Was walking through Duty Free in Bangkok before heading to Germany a few days ago, and this caught my eye.

Too cute and good small purse for walking and sightseeing around Eastern Europe for the winter. Plus, inexpensive enough so don't have to baby it.

13,500 Baht - $350 USD


----------



## Iamminda

Baby Yoda eyeing my pizza and cookie .


----------



## JenJBS

This cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Baby Yoda eyeing my pizza and cookie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636485


Baby Yoda is smart and looks comfy!(In your cute bag)
IMMMMM  is also smart to have pizza and cookies!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Baby Yoda is smart and looks comfy!(In your cute bag)
> IMMMMM  is also smart to have pizza and cookies!



Thanks SSSM .  Pizza and cookies together is almost as good as pizza and fries


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> vintage Coach
> 
> View attachment 5636503


Such a pretty red!  Love the funky robot, too.
You better get a couch for @RuedeNesle ! And hurry!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach small Shopping Bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Baby Yoda eyeing my pizza and cookie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636485


I’m eyeing your Baby Yoda!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Baby Yoda eyeing my pizza and cookie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636485


"Share it with me, you shall!"  



Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM . Pizza and cookies together is* almost* as good as pizza and fries


 Almost


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a pretty red!  Love the funky robot, too.
> You better get a couch for @RuedeNesle ! And hurry!





whateve said:


> vintage Coach
> 
> View attachment 5636503


  

SM is right! I love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Literally a huge bag today,  with a bit of pearls.  
Hi @Iamminda ! I know you love your pearls too.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Literally a huge bag today,  with a bit of pearls.
> Hi @Iamminda ! I know you love your pearls too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636889



I LOVE this bag  almost as much as I love pearls .  It looks especially classy with the pearls.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Baby Yoda eyeing my pizza and cookie .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636485


Baby Yoda!


----------



## JenJBS

My small Fount bucket bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Literally a huge bag today,  with a bit of pearls.
> Hi @Iamminda ! I know you love your pearls too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636889



Pretty pearls on a lovely bag.


----------



## misstrine85

My (very much)-preloved new-to-me Givenchy Nightingale ❤️


----------



## BagLadyT

First time it’s actually felt like Fall where I live! Senreve Aria


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty pearls on a lovely bag.


Thank you!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Broke out my first Rebecca Minkoff for the second day in a row


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> Broke out my first Rebecca Minkoff for the second day in a row
> 
> View attachment 5637543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637544


Nice bag! Are you reading that for fun?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My hacked Ferragamo  In love with this again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> My small Fount bucket bag!
> 
> View attachment 5637218


You have the cutest Halloween and fall decorations!


----------



## Molly0

Found a barbie-pink cashmere scarf to wrap up in today (only 1 degree this morning!)


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> My hacked Ferragamo  In love with this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637874


I love your hack and I’m curious how you did it. Did you push in the sides and sew them down?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I love your hack and I’m curious how you did it. Did you push in the sides and sew them down?


@Kimbashop did you see my PM?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love your hack and I’m curious how you did it. Did you push in the sides and sew them down?


Thank you Kim.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice bag! Are you reading that for fun?


Thank you!
I’m a high school English teacher, and this is the first published female translation of this epic poem. I teach all boys, and while we’re using another version, I want to do a lesson comparing her word choice (“handmaidens” are now “slaves”) to show them a different lens/perspective.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> You have the cutest Halloween and fall decorations!


Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

Once again at the playground


----------



## Narnanz

Sonoma backpack


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Once again at the playground
> 
> View attachment 5638084


Once again....   
Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Once again at the playground
> 
> View attachment 5638084


That color is gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

Coach Rogue 12 waiting for my take out order:


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> That color is gorgeous!





RuedeNesle said:


> Once again....
> Beautiful!


Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop did you see my PM?


I JUST saw it and PM'd you back. I sometimes don't see the messages.


----------



## RuedeNesle

leechiyong said:


> Coach Rogue 12 waiting for my take out order:
> 
> View attachment 5638305


Coach Rogue 12 waiting for me to  
Beautiful!


----------



## kubik

Back to work with the Nightingale. Wish I could just skip it so that I can go play hooky instead


----------



## Molly0

Ode to 1995


----------



## IntheOcean

kubik said:


> Back to work with the Nightingale. Wish I could just skip it so that I can go play hooky instead
> View attachment 5638572


What an eye-catcher!


----------



## kubik

IntheOcean said:


> What an eye-catcher!


Indeed! It caught my eye, my voracious bag-loving heart as well as the money in my pocket when I first saw it too!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## Sunshine mama

NBC k nc,


JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5638923


It's so PRETYYYY!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> NBC k nc,
> 
> It's so PRETYYYY!!!


Thank you, Sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!


I don't know where NBC k nc came from!! LOL


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors in the sun.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5638923


That pairing makes me feel so happy!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know where NBC k nc came from!! LOL


I was trying & trying to figure out what that might stand for.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> I was trying & trying to figure out what that might stand for.


You and me both!  
I was chatting with a CS rep, and I must have had NBC in my unconscious mind.  As for k nc, I have no idea!
But most likely,  it was just a typo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag of choice for a rainy day.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> That pairing makes me feel so happy!


Thank you!     Same! I love the color. I love the style. And together...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I like something to cuddle


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like something to cuddle
> 
> View attachment 5639064
> View attachment 5639065


I love this cuddly bag, and I especially like the cool strap!   Did you purchase it separately or did it come with a bag?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this cuddly bag, and I especially like the cool strap!   Did you purchase it separately or did it come with a bag?


Thanks 

The bag is Stand Studio and the strap is Off White


----------



## pmburk

Vintage Dooney & Bourke buckle satchel in all weather leather.


----------



## Iamminda

It’s finally cool enough for me to carry this cutie again


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s finally cool enough for me to carry this cutie again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639540


I love this cutie sooo much!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## whateve

Still in Michael Kors


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this cutie sooo much!



Thanks so much SSSSSM.  I probably should have gotten a bottled water instead of a Frap since I am kinda clumsy 



JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5639580



So pretty  — that teal background really helps show off the iridescent hardware


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much SSSSSM.  I probably should have gotten a bottled water instead of a Frap since I am kinda clumsy
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty  — that teal background really helps show off the iridescent hardware


Thank you!    It's a teal blanket. I love how it looks with my dark gray sheets.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> It’s finally cool enough for me to carry this cutie again
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639540


I love the contrast of the warm bag and the iced drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Still in Michael Kors
> 
> View attachment 5639582


This is such a great picture of this pretty bag!!!


----------



## kubik

Brought along the Lou to the office and I still did not get to play hooky today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Back in So. Cal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Back in So. Cal.
> View attachment 5639916


Isn't  it good to be back home?


----------



## nyeredzi

I had put this bag in the back of the closet to focus on cool weather bags, but thought the colors in it would actually be nice for today's outfit. It does play nicely with fall colors. Brahmin small Nadine


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Isn't  it good to be back home?


I'm almost home. I'm back in California. I live in San Francisco, but I'm back in the L.A. area visiting a friend and my son again. I'll be home around the 17th of November.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm almost home. I'm back in California. I live in San Francisco, but I'm back in the L.A. area visiting a friend and my son again. I'll be home around the 17th of November.


Oh yeah I remember.  Almost home! Then you'll need a real vacation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I haven't used this for awhile. I am using it with 2 straps.  I wanted the bling of the chain,  but the comfort of the thick strap.  The thick strap is ever so slightly shorter, so the weight of the bag is carried by this strap.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love the contrast of the warm bag and the iced drink.



Thank you RN .  Maybe I should have ordered a hot chocolate to better “match” the vibe of my bag.  It’s good to see you and your beautiful Riley back in sunny S Ca


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5639983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used this for awhile. I am using it with 2 straps.  I wanted the bling of the chain,  but the comfort of the thick strap.  The thick strap is ever so slightly shorter, so the weight of the bag is carried by this strap.



Love this two-chain look SSSSM .  You are so creative with your accessories (duo straps, duo bags, duo scarves, etc) — you are a style inspiration to us — thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this two-chain look SSSSM .  You are so creative with your accessories (duo straps, duo bags, duo scarves, etc) — you are a style inspiration to us — thank you


Dear lovely IMMMMM,
Thank you so much for you kind and validating words!!!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage saddle bag (‘80’s I think)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Vintage saddle bag (‘80’s I think)
> 
> View attachment 5640249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640250


I love your pretty pumpkins with your bag!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your pretty pumpkins with your bag!


Thankyou.  Daughter arrived with a bunch of pumpkins. I like the white ones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou.  Daughter arrived with a bunch of pumpkins. I like the white ones.


Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Vintage saddle bag (‘80’s I think)
> 
> View attachment 5640249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640250



Gorgeous pics! Love your use of props! And black and white is always a win in my book!


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love your use of props! And black and white is always a win in my book!


Thank you!  So kind of you to say that.  You’re the Queen of cute props.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Thank you!  So kind of you to say that.  You’re the Queen of cute props.


You're very kind, Molly!


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Vintage saddle bag (‘80’s I think)
> 
> View attachment 5640249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640250



Love the look of your bag next to the white pumpkins — great pics


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> Love the look of your bag next to the white pumpkins — great pics


Thanks.


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Don't often post but wanted to show some love to my thrifted-long-ago Etienne Aigner - loads of compartments and pockets, carries a huge amount without looking as though you're lugging around a suitcase...


----------



## JenJBS

The Row double circle bag.    That leather...


----------



## whateve

This cute vintage Coach for Halloween.


----------



## nyeredzi

On a lunch time walk with just my keys, phone, and card case in my pockets. Not sure how she can maintain that sarcastic look in all the natural beauty. Maybe she's just looking at the bug about to crawl on her?


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> This cute vintage Coach for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5641015


Beautiful!  What year?


----------



## Molly0

Noir Kitty is going to hang with me & my bag for the next few days.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday


----------



## whateve

Molly0 said:


> Beautiful!  What year?


Thank you! It's from 1997. I also have it in periwinkle.


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Noir Kitty is going to hang with me & my bag for the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 5641633


Lovely back, and adorable kitty charm!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Bucket Bag!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using this beauty today!! So colorful!


----------



## r luvs h

Here's my bag of the day (from yesterday). Wishing everyone a nice weekend


----------



## JenJBS

Perfect for a quick trip to the grocery store!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Perfect for a quick trip to the grocery store!
> 
> View attachment 5642505



So pretty!  I LOVE this bag so much  and wished it came in a bigger size (I saw they did some bigger bags in this color but no others have this beautiful iridescent chain).  Have a good weekend


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  I LOVE this bag so much  and wished it came in a bigger size (I saw they did some bigger bags in this color but no others have this beautiful iridescent chain).  Have a good weekend



Thank you, Minda! I also looked fro the style in a bigger size, and like you found it didn't exist. If so I would have done the cute SunshineMama thing and have a mom and daughter bag pair.


----------



## leechiyong

Bulgari charm at dinner:


----------



## Narnanz

Courier out to Quiz night


----------



## XCCX

What can I say? 
I love matching!


----------



## kubik

One of my favourite bags, the Nightingale mini with Socks from Pradamalia


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> Bulgari charm at dinner:
> View attachment 5642800


Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early morning coffee with my pumpkins.


----------



## TotinScience

My favorite errand bag by von Holzhausen


----------



## Sunshine mama

TotinScience said:


> My favorite errand bag by von Holzhausen
> 
> View attachment 5643616


Looking very chic!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5643612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning coffee with my pumpkins.



Pretty pumpkins !


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Massaccesi Calista


----------



## Molly0

Devyn Danielle said:


> Massaccesi Calista
> View attachment 5643776


Luscious looking leather!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Molly0 said:


> Luscious looking leather!


I’m completely spoiled by the selection of leathers Massaccesi offers. This particular leather, Verona, is my absolute favorite.


----------



## muchstuff

Devyn Danielle said:


> Massaccesi Calista
> View attachment 5643776


Leather looks very nice!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5643612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning coffee with my pumpkins.


Such adorable Mom and Daughter bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela Glam Slam!


----------



## tolliv

The mini Fendi Baguette was my companion today.


----------



## Love4MK

Sometimes you gotta bust out the oldies!  My ten year old Palermo is getting some air.


----------



## Love4MK

tolliv said:


> The mini Fendi Baguette was my companion today.
> 
> View attachment 5643924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643928


Well okay Miss FABULOUS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two together.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> These two together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644228



So cute together .  (And so jelly you are eating there — yum )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute together .  (And so jelly you are eating there — yum )


Thank you!
And you knew where I was?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> And you knew where I was?



Yes, I have taken a picture of a bag on those same chairs  (great minds think alike ).  Enjoy your fries and shake .


----------



## TangerineKandy

kubik said:


> One of my favourite bags, the Nightingale mini with Socks from Pradamalia
> View attachment 5643586


I love how smooshy this looks!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Coach


----------



## Molly0

Stuck in the 1990’s


----------



## ChickosMom

Devyn Danielle said:


> Massaccesi Calista
> View attachment 5643776


So lovely leather


----------



## JenJBS

Polene


----------



## kubik

TangerineKandy said:


> I love how smooshy this looks!


It really is! Pillowy and glossy smooth too. Givenchy's leather age so well the more you use the bags. The only leather of theirs that I don't own is the pepe one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Stuck in the 1990’s
> 
> View attachment 5644418


So cute! What is the name is this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two today. The tiny one as a crossbody and the black one as a top handle or a shoulder bag.


----------



## kubik

Molly0 said:


> Stuck in the 1990’s
> 
> View attachment 5644418


Hmm is this a Coach Willis or a Mulberry?


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Hmm is this a Coach Willis or a Mulberry?


This one I got out of my closet because of a post on another thread about Costco Handbags.  I had forgotten all about it! It is a “Kirkland Signature” bag that Costco came out with in the mid 90’s.    I notice on the secondary market that these are sometimes mistakenly referred to as “Coach Glove-tanned” but they had nothing to do with Coach and the leather is quite different from the glove tanned leather.  It’s a thicker leather, more sturdy and has a visible natural grain. Matte with a very slight sheen. As a leather lover, I’m plum crazy about it!


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! What is the name is this bag?


“Kirkland Signature” from Costco!


----------



## kubik

Molly0 said:


> This one I got out of my closet because of a post on another thread about Costco Handbags.  I had forgotten all about it! It is a “Kirkland Signature” bag that Costco came out with in the mid 90’s.    I notice on the secondary market that these are sometimes mistakenly referred to as “Coach Glove-tanned” but they had nothing to do with Coach and the leather is quite different from the glove tanned leather.  It’s a thicker leather, more sturdy and has a visible natural grain. Matte with a very slight sheen. As a leather lover, I’m plum crazy about it!







Whaaat?? Aw man, I was foooooled!
It looks seriously good and you're super lucky to have this lovely bag!


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Whaaat?? Aw man, I was foooooled!
> It looks seriously good and you're super lucky to have this lovely bag!


Thanks!  I know!


----------



## kubik

Me and Vivienne are matchy-matchy today,  except for the skateboard... I can't skate even if my life depended on it


----------



## Molly0

kubik said:


> Me and Vivienne are matchy-matchy today,  except for the skateboard... I can't skate even if my life depended on it
> View attachment 5645300
> 
> View attachment 5645302


Adorable !


----------



## Iamminda

kubik said:


> Me and Vivienne are matchy-matchy today,  except for the skateboard... I can't skate even if my life depended on it
> View attachment 5645300
> 
> View attachment 5645302



Too cute .  I _adore _Vivienne and am glad they have been coming out with more Vivienne stuff in the last few years.


----------



## Nibb

Took the Moynat out for a bit of fun today.


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo bag.


----------



## chloe_chanel

JenJBS said:


> Brandon Blackwood duffle bag.
> 
> View attachment 5418565


I have the blue one  loving the bags so much


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5645802


Wow this is soooo pretty JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5645948


Such a juicy color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It's going to be a rainy day, so I'm using this "rainproof" bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is soooo pretty JenJBS!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

chloe_chanel said:


> I have the blue one  loving the bags so much


 I just got my black one, and love it too!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> It's going to be a rainy day, so I'm using this "rainproof" bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646080


Pretty bag, and love the pumpkins!


----------



## VintageAndVino

I can’t believe I let this beauty sit on the shelf for a loooong time because I’d somehow convinced myself that PTTs were dated. I’m wiser now. Timeless is literally in the name! Lol. One of my forever faves!


----------



## tolliv

This cutie pie was perfect for running errands and shopping.


----------



## nyeredzi

From a couple days ago, at Five Guys


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Pretty bag, and love the pumpkins!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

This Coach cutie!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> This Coach cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5646898



Cute picture


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> From a couple days ago, at Five Guys
> View attachment 5646776



Yum!  I went there recently for the first time in a few years — still as good as ever, noticed they didn't offer free peanuts like before (prob due to the pandemic?).


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Cute picture


Thank you!


----------



## LilOshawott

Boyfriend said my bag looks like a lunchbox. At least it's a very nice looking lunchbox.


----------



## Christofle

LilOshawott said:


> View attachment 5646987
> 
> Boyfriend said my bag looks like a lunchbox. At least it's a very nice looking lunchbox.


Luxebox


----------



## LilOshawott

Christofle said:


> Luxebox


I might have to get a medium one for actual lunch. This is for the snacks


----------



## nyeredzi

Iamminda said:


> Yum!  I went there recently for the first time in a few years — still as good as ever, noticed they didn't offer free peanuts like before (prob due to the pandemic?).


Oh yeah, I do remember people talking about free peanuts! I wasn’t into Five Guys until the last couple years, so I never experienced it. Was it one of those places where people threw the shells on the floor? I went to one of those places a million years ago and thought it odd, but people seemed to love it.


----------



## Molly0

Still lost in 1995 over here with this old Coach.


----------



## nyeredzi

D&B at Chipotle


----------



## kubik

My one and only pastel colored bag. I wish it came with a bandouliere version. But I still love it, even though some people may think it's gaudy and ew


----------



## Elisabag

JenJBS said:


> Polene
> 
> View attachment 5644505


I love this bag! Is it the smooth or pebbled leather? I am trying to decide? Thanks!


----------



## tintincute

I am carrying the Christian Dior today!


----------



## JenJBS

Elisabag said:


> I love this bag! Is it the smooth or pebbled leather? I am trying to decide? Thanks!


Thank you!    It is textured leather, not smooth leather.


----------



## Iamminda

kubik said:


> My one and only pastel colored bag. I wish it came with a bandouliere version. But I still love it, even though some people may think it's gaudy and ew
> View attachment 5647377



I love the look of this one — my favorite of all those JK Collab.  The colors are so pretty .


----------



## JenJBS

The Soiree by Marc Jacobs for church today.       

(Please excuse all the cat hair. I borrowed Jessie-Cat's blanket.)


----------



## kubik

Iamminda said:


> I love the look of this one — my favorite of all those JK Collab.  The colors are so pretty .


Yes yes samesies! I think it's very dreamy, comforting, and lovely. Good thing I did not follow my mom's advice to get the Da Vinci one. No offense to Mona Lisa but I don't want her staring at me ambiguously (mockingly?) whenever I carry the bag or when it sits on my lap while I'm stuffing my face... and I'd definitely feel judged with her sitting in the passenger seat while I'm driving and singing loudly too. So, yeah, I'm truly happy with my choice


----------



## BagLadyT

A caramel nugget today.


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga bucket bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Change of season BV...


----------



## Sunshine mama

This squishy little guy.


----------



## Iamminda

Borrowed Jen’s fantastic background idea today — thanks Jen .


----------



## Molly0

muchstuff said:


> Change of season BV...
> 
> View attachment 5648460


Adorable little buddy!


----------



## leechiyong

SLP SDJ:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Borrowed Jen’s fantastic background idea today — thanks Jen .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648491


Such a panda‐stic duo IMMMM!
It's such a cute bear-y pair, that your stirring a panda-monium.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> SLP SDJ:
> View attachment 5648549


I love seeing your rabbit with this bag.  They're so cute!


----------



## Molly0

Faux Fur belt bag today cuz it’s -8 degrees! Brrr 
(works just over my shoulder)


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie tagged along to go voting!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a panda‐stic duo IMMMM!
> It's such a cute bear-y pair, that your stirring a panda-monium.



Thank you SSSSM .  That’s beary kind of you.  A pandamonium is what will happen when you _finally _release  your coffee book of pictures .



Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie tagged along to go voting!
> View attachment 5648764



Love this adorable cutie so much .


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie tagged along to go voting!
> View attachment 5648764


A perfect pairing. And thank you for voting!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you SSSSM .  That’s beary kind of you.  A pandamonium is what will happen when you _finally _release  your coffee book of pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> Love this adorable cutie so much .





Kimbashop said:


> A perfect pairing. And thank you for voting!


Thank you ladies! That's very kind of you two.


----------



## tolliv

I’m still carrying this one and it might be the most functional bag in my collection.


----------



## nyeredzi

Civic duty humble brag


----------



## Narnanz

nyeredzi said:


> Civic duty humble brag
> View attachment 5648920


Ambulance for @RuedeNesle  !!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This squishy little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648488


So cute!       




Iamminda said:


> Borrowed Jen’s fantastic background idea today — thanks Jen .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648491


Love the panda charm!    The blanket/background is a such a pretty pink! 




leechiyong said:


> SLP SDJ:
> View attachment 5648549


That color is TDF!


----------



## JenJBS

Marc Jacobs today.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love the panda charm!    The blanket/background is a such a pretty pink!


Thanks Jen for inspiring me to look for items to use as interesting backgrounds (this pillow was the only thing I found ). 

Love your beautiful MJ bag — what a gorgeous purple


----------



## maggiesze1

Using this purple beauty today!


----------



## A bottle of Red

leechiyong said:


> SLP SDJ:
> View attachment 5648549


Love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Marc Jacobs today.
> 
> View attachment 5648996





maggiesze1 said:


> Using this purple beauty today!
> View attachment 5649072


Amazing purple bags!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing purple bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing purple bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Civic duty humble brag
> View attachment 5648920





Narnanz said:


> Ambulance for @RuedeNesle  !!


  Where's the ambulance??!!!
Too late.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ferragamo


----------



## JenJBS

The Row.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thanks Jen for inspiring me to look for items to use as interesting backgrounds (this pillow was the only thing I found ).
> 
> Love your beautiful MJ bag — what a gorgeous purple



Thank you, Minda!     Glad you liked the idea.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Ferragamo
> View attachment 5649566






JenJBS said:


> The Row.
> 
> View attachment 5649690



What a lovely sight to see these two black beauties .


----------



## whateve

Brahmin


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely sight to see these two black beauties .



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 5649739



The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> The colors are gorgeous!


Thanks! I love it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 5649739


I would name this bag Ariel if I had it. I love the shimmer!


----------



## ftnpenlvr

Definitely embossed, and beautiful.  For contrast, these are a couple of tooled purses - one for my wife, and one for my mother.


----------



## Molly0

Plain & simple j.jill


----------



## Sunshine mama

A rainy day bag. This makes me happy.


----------



## Molly0

Sunshine mama said:


> A rainy day bag. This makes me happy.
> View attachment 5650712


Rain?  You’re lucky!
We’re still below freezing & covered in snow up here! 
Cute shoes too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Molly0 said:


> Rain?  You’re lucky!
> We’re still below freezing & covered in snow up here!
> Cute shoes too!


Thank you. 
And I'm sorry about your freezing and snowy weather.  I don't miss it at all though.


----------



## JenJBS

Fount bucket bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

whateve said:


> Snoopy mini duffle.
> 
> View attachment 5623562


Omg- I remember this collection! So pretty! I love this color! I have the original Mickey Mouse black and white key fobs from my mom.


----------



## whateve

CoachCruiser said:


> Omg- I remember this collection! So pretty! I love this color! I have the original Mickey Mouse black and white key fobs from my mom.


Thanks! I got the Mickey Mouse bookmark that looks like a hand. I don't even read books on paper anymore but it is so cute.


----------



## JenJBS

Frye barrel bag.


----------



## Molly0

Cole Haan Genevieve renovated into a drawstring.


----------



## Narnanz

Out for a coffee...or in my case a Mango Frappe


----------



## Elisabag

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    It is textured leather, not smooth leather.


Thank you, JenJBS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This circle bag to the market yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Frye barrel bag.
> 
> View attachment 5651504


You know I love this pumpkin and adore this barrel bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Out for a coffee...or in my case a Mango Frappe
> 
> View attachment 5651584


Nice bag and background!
Where is this place? It looks like a Lowe's but better, since they give you a drink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today's bag was such a heartthrob bag when I first got it. I got it to use it as a daily bag, and I still love it dearly, but I tend to baby this bag for some reason, so I don't use it as much as I wanted to when I first got it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag was such a heartthrob bag when I first got it. I got it to use it as a daily bag, and I still love it dearly, but I tend to baby this bag for some reason, so I don't use it as much as I wanted to when I first got it.
> View attachment 5651903


Love the bag, and I love how you staged the the brown and gold of the bag with the brown and gold on the table/counter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> Love the bag, and I love how you staged the the brown and gold of the bag with the brown and gold on the table/counter.


Thank you Ruefor seeing the design element that I didn't even know I was not seeing! 
In other words, I did not see the non apparent design element that you saw that I could not see. What I actually mean is, I now see the design element that you saw which I didn't seem to notice before.  
Let me make that absolutely clear! I am not saying that I did not not see it, but that I did not see it! The design element, that is.
Got it?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> This circle bag to the market yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651871


Love the strap with this bag! Don't always like the guitar strap style, but love it here.



Sunshine mama said:


> You know I love this pumpkin and adore this barrel bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Love the strap with this bag! Don't always like the guitar strap style, but love it here.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Ruefor seeing the design element that I didn't even know I was not seeing!
> In other words, I did not see the non apparent design element that you saw that I could not see. What I actually mean is, I now see the design element that you saw which I didn't seem to notice before.
> Let me make that absolutely clear! I am not saying that I did not not see it, but that I did not see it! The design element, that is.
> Got it?


 I  see or do not see what meant or did not mean.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag was such a heartthrob bag when I first got it. I got it to use it as a daily bag, and I still love it dearly, but I tend to baby this bag for some reason, so I don't use it as much as I wanted to when I first got it.
> View attachment 5651903



Gorgeous photo SSSSSSM .   I agree with RN’s comment about the beautiful matching countertop.  RN often sees design elements in my pictures — in my cases, definitely unintentional/lucky/yes, I meant to do that .


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I  see or do not see what meant or did not mean.


Hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous photo SSSSSSM .   I agree with RN’s comment about the beautiful matching countertop.  RN often sees design elements in my pictures — in my cases, definitely unintentional/lucky/yes, I meant to do that .


Thank you. And same here. It was totally unintentional,  but l'll gladly take the credit!


----------



## Iamminda

Loving this new strap on one of my favorites


----------



## JenJBS

This beauty from Coach.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> Loving this new strap on one of my favorites
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652071


I love the strap too!! very nice with the charm (or the green tassels)


----------



## CoachCruiser

Sunshine mama said:


> Today's bag was such a heartthrob bag when I first got it. I got it to use it as a daily bag, and I still love it dearly, but I tend to baby this bag for some reason, so I don't use it as much as I wanted to when I first got it.
> View attachment 5651903


Oh my gosh I nearly fell over- that is gorgeous in every way


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> Oh my gosh I nearly fell over- that is gorgeous in every way


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I love the strap too!! very nice with the charm (or the green tassels)



Thanks .


----------



## XCCX




----------



## nyeredzi

My new Neuf


----------



## JenJBS

Polene . Love this color for fall/winter.


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my colorful Coach backpack today...


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> My new Neuf
> 
> View attachment 5652649



Yeah, you got this beauty — definitely worth breaking any bag ban.  Enjoy


----------



## Molly0

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my colorful Coach backpack today...


Fun carry!


----------



## maggiesze1

Molly0 said:


> Fun carry!


Thank you!


----------



## poleneceline

Still carrying my Polene Neuf. It's been weeks. I basically got the Polene Neuf and Huit to use as bags and everything else in my collection, especially Celine bags, as a collector's item.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> An older bag, Botkier Uma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995005


@shelby will the handles on this bag fit on your shoulder?  thanks...not many botkier fans still here


----------



## houseof999

Another day another Coach... but who can resist this beauty?!?


----------



## whateve

another vintage Coach


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC.
> 
> View attachment 5653594


pretty....should I not ask how many purple bags you have?


----------



## JenJBS

sdkitty said:


> pretty....should I not ask how many purple bags you have?


Thank you.      12   And a few more that are... purple adjacent (RM Bryne, dark cherry. Polene, burgundy. Iridescent camera bag that is basically purple - especially indoor lighting)


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> Thank you.      12   And a few more that are... purple adjacent (RM Bryne, dark cherry. Polene, burgundy. Iridescent camera bag that is basically purple - especially indoor lighting)


you know what you like


----------



## driftvelocity

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga pearly bronze Velo.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My mini work buddy this week.


----------



## Molly0

Having a bit of a red moment


----------



## ftnpenlvr

My wife's new tooled leather clutch to slip in her purse. She wanted red with black lacing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Having a bit of a red moment
> 
> View attachment 5654384


   I'm loving your red moment!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm loving your red moment!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Coach Rowan and I walked to Starbucks this morning. Lucked up on Red Cup Day!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Coach Rowan and I walked to Starbucks this morning. Lucked up on Red Cup Day!
> View attachment 5654611



So glad to see you back reunited with your beautiful Miss Red .   And sweet that you scored a SB red cup (I never know when they have it and always miss out).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> So glad to see you back reunited with your beautiful Miss Red .   And sweet that you scored a SB red cup (I never know when they have it and always miss out).


Thanks Minda!
I missed her so much. When I opened my apartment door yesterday I shouted, "I'm home and I missed you!" My sister walked toward me with her arms out and I walked right past her, went into my closet and hugged Rowan and my other red bags.   She threatened to change the locks the next time I went out.  I did miss my sister too. (BTW, next week she's leaving for Paris for 8 months so don't feel sorry for her.)

I never know when it's Red Cup Day. I lucked up today because I didn't shop for coffee and cream when I got home yesterday so I went to Starbucks this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was able to get the red cup too! It was the last one in the store I went to. Brought it home for a photo shoot.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to get the red cup too! It was the last one in the store I went to. Brought it home for a photo shoot.
> View attachment 5654937



So cute SSSSM .  Oh man, you scored a red cup too — I want one too .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So cute SSSSM .  Oh man, you scored a red cup too — I want one too .


Thank you.  I hope you get one!


----------



## nyeredzi

Literally hearing about this red cup for the very first time


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to get the red cup too! It was the last one in the store I went to. Brought it home for a photo shoot.
> View attachment 5654937



So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

Ina bag by Behno


----------



## nyeredzi

From a couple of days ago, Polene Neuf on a rainy night


----------



## whateve

older Coach


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> older Coach
> 
> View attachment 5655011


Pretty pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Ina bag by Behno
> 
> View attachment 5655005


Your backdrop is really cool! It makes the photo look like it's a black and white photo.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I needed to pull my Bottegas out of their dust bags to see the world again…_**_


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Your backdrop is really cool! It makes the photo look like it's a black and white photo.


Thank you!    I used the black and white filter on my phone.


----------



## Molly0

My red moment is over I guess…


----------



## muchstuff

Balenciaga shearling aviator Twiggy.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> @shelby will the handles on this bag fit on your shoulder?  thanks...not many botkier fans still here


Yes! I love the older Botkier bags, gorgeous leather!


----------



## Love4MK

My favorite bag in the universe - Givenchy Antigona in oxblood!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5655117
> View attachment 5655118
> View attachment 5655119
> View attachment 5655120
> 
> I needed to pull my Bottegas out of their dust bags to see the world again…_**_


this is so pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes! I love the older Botkier bags, gorgeous leather!


thank you @shelby.  you seem to be the only one with one of these bags who's still active on the PF


----------



## Iamminda

These two black bags for a road trip earlier this week


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> These two black bags for a road trip earlier this week
> 
> View attachment 5655578
> View attachment 5655580



Hope it was a wonderful trip!


----------



## nyeredzi

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5655117
> View attachment 5655118
> View attachment 5655119
> View attachment 5655120
> 
> I needed to pull my Bottegas out of their dust bags to see the world again…_**_


Wow, the way it looks in the sunlight!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Hope it was a wonderful trip!



Thanks so much Jen .  (Just visiting fam, not vaca per se .)


----------



## jess236

Issey Miyake Bao Bao Prism Tote


----------



## tolliv

The Fendi Petite ISEEU Peekaboo was my companion today.


----------



## JenJBS

Mansur Gavriel Cloud in Viola


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Balenciaga shearling aviator Twiggy.
> 
> View attachment 5655147


Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Wow, this is amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my beautiful mini Stella falabella today! Just got her yesterday! I think she might be one of my favorite ones!


----------



## whateve

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my beautiful mini Stella falabella today! Just got her yesterday! I think she might be one of my favorite ones!
> View attachment 5655776


Gorgeous embroidery!


----------



## maggiesze1

whateve said:


> Gorgeous embroidery!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

vintage Coach


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Pandora by Aspinal of London to church today.


----------



## jbags07

BV Lauren for lunch today, and my new Nano went phone shopping yesterday. Tiny but mighty, she fits the iphone 14 pro max, lololol


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin Regal Mini Melbourne, Large Duxbury. Every time I look at this bag, especially in the sunlight, I'm all heart eyes  I wish it was a little smaller, but still really like it.


----------



## embroideryqueen007

JenJBS said:


> Mansur Gavriel Cloud in Viola
> 
> View attachment 5655710


i love this bag shape & color!! it's so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

embroideryqueen007 said:


> i love this bag shape & color!! it's so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## lenarmc

Making chili tonight. My vintage Fendi baguette accompanied me to the grocery store.


----------



## Narnanz

Prada nylon for most of the past week.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo.


----------



## maggiesze1

Stella mini falabella in lipstick red


----------



## Iamminda

Treated myself to a SB drink today  (instead of a new p _ _ _ _ ).


----------



## RuedeNesle

maggiesze1 said:


> Stella mini falabella in lipstick red
> View attachment 5657668


  
Beautiful!


----------



## maggiesze1

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Brahmin


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 5658215


Oooh, you got one of the new ones! Mesmerizing!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Oooh, you got one of the new ones! Mesmerizing!


Thanks! I was torn between this one and the ultraviolet. I almost ordered both but I didn't want the hassle of returning.


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Treated myself to a SB drink today  (instead of a new p _ _ _ _ ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657677



Love this pic! So well composed!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic! So well composed!



Thanks so much Jen . Sometimes, a picture-perfect spot like this appears magically and is _begging _for someone to put her purse there .  Bonus — no one was around .


----------



## gwendo25

Ophidia Pouch!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## DMVLux

Chloe Aby


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Coach Stewardess in Tabac


----------



## IntheOcean

Went to the library and then to the dentist... Tired and sleepy (but thankfully, not in pain), thought I'd make a quick post before going to bed.

Carried this lovely Givenchy for the past week


----------



## houseof999

Yesterday Coach Rhyder


----------



## houseof999

Today Kate Spade Dottie


----------



## Naminé

Took my Kate Spade Disney dalmatian backpack and matching minnie wallet to the happiest place on earth, Disneyland.

Sorry for the awful picture. It was packed today and I didn't want people to think I'm weird for taking pictures of my bag. Lol.


----------



## nyeredzi

Naminé said:


> Took my Kate Spade Disney dalmatian backpack and matching minnie wallet to the happiest place on earth, Disneyland.
> 
> Sorry for the awful picture. It was packed today and I didn't want people to think I'm weird for taking pictures of my bag. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5658757


Kate Spade in general and especially this bag are such a perfect match for Disneyland! I bet it was so fun. How were the rides for the lines? Did you go with young children? If so, how were the lines for the kids rides?


----------



## nyeredzi

Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans onboard


----------



## Naminé

nyeredzi said:


> Kate Spade in general and especially this bag are such a perfect match for Disneyland! I bet it was so fun. How were the rides for the lines? Did you go with young children? If so, how were the lines for the kids rides?


I should've clarified that I went to the California Adventure park, not Magic Kingdom. And I actually went by myself. It was PAAAACKED today! Like, a lot more crowded than usual thanks to the Thanksgiving day holiday. 

The longest wait time for a ride was the Radiator Springs racers, which was a grueling 1 hr, 50 minute wait at around 10:20 am. The other rides I went on had about a 60 minute wait. It was worth the wait though, the ride was very fun. 

I unforunately only got to ride it once because by 6:21 pm the wait went down to only 80 minutes. The queue for this ride was ridiculously long so I didn't want to waste anymore time waiting in that line. I strongly recommend going on this first before the others. Otherwise you'll waste time waiting!

For the other kids rides, I went on the Emotional Whirlwind, Jumpin Jellyfish, Zephyr, and Symphony Swings. All of them were incredibly fun and had very short wait times. I highly recommend them!


----------



## keishapie1973

At my son's basketball game last night. Polene Dix…


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans onboard
> View attachment 5658890


Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## maggiesze1

Will be using her later this evening...


----------



## houseof999

Another day with KS Dottie


----------



## JenJBS

Took this Coach Cutie for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Switched back into my Saint Laurent Niki bag. I adore this bag even though it’s bigger than what I’ve been using lately…but then I end up moving in and I carry it around for months (filling up said bag- lol). It is really gorgeous and I’ve taken it everywhere…I’m just starting to notice some wear around the edges, but it’s hardly noticeable - you have to look for it. Very happy with the black on black.


----------



## PurseLoveSF

Bringing my new Loewe small Luna in Light Oat to wine country ✨


----------



## Narnanz

Fendi today


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.


----------



## BagLadyT

Butter crème nugget today!


----------



## dangerouscurves

On a week-end getaway in Lemmer, Friesland with my toy Loulou


----------



## Molly0

Coach Chelsea


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> Fendi today
> 
> View attachment 5659680


I just HAVE to ask.  What IS the creamy/lemony drink?


----------



## Narnanz

Molly0 said:


> I just HAVE to ask.  What IS the creamy/lemony drink?


Pina Colada Baby!!!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Pina Colada Baby!!!


I was hoping it was! That's my favorite!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I was hoping it was! That's my favorite!


I only had one other drink which was a Cosmopolitan...went home and ended up having a nap...woke up at 9pm...

Drinking is not for me...and when it happens I get hammered.


----------



## Molly0

Narnanz said:


> I only had one other drink which was a Cosmopolitan...went home and ended up having a nap...woke up at 9pm...
> 
> Drinking is not for me...and when it happens I get hammered.


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## lenarmc

Took Miss Tabby to Costco today. Hubby is putting ribs on the grill!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5660284


 Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!



Glad you didn’t faint (or did you? ) at the sight of Shelby’s red beauty.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Glad you didn’t faint (or did you? ) at the sight of Shelby’s red beauty.


I'm not sure. One minute I'm looking at her beautiful bag, the next minute I open my eyes and I'm looking at the ceiling.


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! 
Also happy you did not faint- I tried to mix some ugly stuff into the picture to be safe.


----------



## HAZE MAT

Rocking some sherpa bumbag from Fabletics that I got with my North Face cap


----------



## yenniemc

With my Fendi Peekaboo as we pick out our Christmas tree!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Still carrying miss Toy Loulou but this time she's accompanied by a chain strap.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Shelby33 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5660284


What bag is this?!??


----------



## embroideryqueen007

dangerouscurves said:


> Still carrying miss Toy Loulou but this time she's accompanied by a chain strap.
> View attachment 5660752


so pretty!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

embroideryqueen007 said:


> so pretty!!!!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## houseof999

My first JW Hulme


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> My first JW Hulme
> View attachment 5660981



That chain you added is great!


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Nodini in MonaLisa.


----------



## whateve

Still in Brahmin.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Still in Brahmin.


WOW! This may be the nicest Brahmin finish I've seen yet! Great choice, whateve!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday .  Haven’t used this one in a long time (anyone else can relate? )


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> My first JW Hulme
> View attachment 5660981



This is real pretty  — it reminds me of the burgundy Coach City Bag I had a long time ago.


----------



## nyeredzi

Shelby33 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5660284


Amazing color! I saw this and thought “uh oh, @RuedeNesle is in trouble!”


----------



## nyeredzi

Yet another playground pic. Guess I will be taking a picture of every bag at every playground we go to


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday .  Haven’t used this one in a long time (anyone else can relate? )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661181


I can totally relate! My Bals haven't gotten much love from me lately. I've been carrying small bags mostly.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> WOW! This may be the nicest Brahmin finish I've seen yet! Great choice, whateve!


Thank you! Nice to "see" you! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Molly0

PurseLoveSF said:


> Bringing my new Loewe small Luna in Light Oat to wine country ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659529


This is just so beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

nyeredzi said:


> Amazing color! I saw this and thought “uh oh, @RuedeNesle is in trouble!”


I know me too! I usually include sofa for her but I forgot. Now that I think about it, I've given her two already, I made sure they were sturdy enough to withstand frequent fainting.


----------



## Shelby33

dangerouscurves said:


> What bag is this?!??


Hello! Sorry I just saw this, it is a Chloe Saskia, I think it's the accordion satchel. It also came in a few other formations. I'd be happy to answer any questions! 


whateve said:


> Still in Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 5661166


This is a work of art!


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm not sure. One minute I'm looking at her beautiful bag, the next minute I open my eyes and I'm looking at the ceiling.


I'm going to have to send you a helmet!


----------



## Shelby33

dangerouscurves said:


> On a week-end getaway in Lemmer, Friesland with my toy Loulou
> View attachment 5660009
> View attachment 5660010


I would love to see the rest of this outfit! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Attn @RuedeNesle 
Hardhat for you


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dangerouscurves

Shelby33 said:


> I would love to see the rest of this outfit! Gorgeous bag!


Awwwwww! Thank you. This was the outfit.


----------



## Shelby33

dangerouscurves said:


> Awwwwww! Thank you. This was the outfit.
> View attachment 5661736


Wow you are so beautiful! Now I want to go shopping! 
What kind of dog do you have, it's very cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Shelby33 said:


> Attn @RuedeNesle
> Hardhat for you
> View attachment 5661627
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661629


I really wish that was my helmet! Although I think that would be what finally gets me committed, if I sat at my desk with that helmet on.  Btw, even the best sofa can only withstand so much of my body fainting on it. I'm down to one sofa, but I like the helmet more.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Parker Shoulder bag


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## missconvy

Today I had to go to the DMV, so my Marc Jacobs held my license plates lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

Shelby33 said:


> Wow you are so beautiful! Now I want to go shopping!
> What kind of dog do you have, it's very cute!


Awwwwww Thank you, Dear  She's a baby husky. She's my parents in law's, who lives in the Netherlands.


----------



## nyeredzi

Narnanz said:


> Coach Parker Shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 5661867


Looks great and so comfortable and functional. The side pockets, the shoulder strap, it all looks so cozy


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Shelby33

RuedeNesle said:


> I really wish that was my helmet! Although I think that would be what finally gets me committed, if I sat at my desk with that helmet on.  Btw, even the best sofa can only withstand so much of my body fainting on it. I'm down to one sofa, but I like the helmet more.


You'll only be committed if you cover the helmet with aluminum foil.


----------



## Shelby33

Narnanz said:


> Coach Parker Shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 5661867


That leather!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday .  Haven’t used this one in a long time (anyone else can relate? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661181


Beautiful bag!
I can relate! Carrying a bag I haven't carried since March.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag!
> I can relate! Carrying a bag I haven't carried since March.
> View attachment 5662119



Pretty RN  — I don’t remember this red beauty (although the word “red” is unnecessary when it comes to you ).  Enjoy your PB treats.


----------



## nyeredzi

Polene Neuf posing with Penguin. Or, is it Penguin posing with Polene Neuf?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Pretty RN  — I don’t remember this red beauty (although the word “red” is unnecessary when it comes to you ).  Enjoy your PB treats.


Thanks Minda!
I bought this one pre-loved in 2018 when I was trying to downsize. It is about the same size as an Alma BB. Every now and then I try downsizing again.  It's working so far.  
Thanks! The baguette was delicious.


----------



## Narnanz

Hiding in the corner with this one today


----------



## Shelby33

RM '09


----------



## JenJBS

The Row.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> The Row.
> 
> View attachment 5663077


Love your pictures!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> The Row.
> 
> View attachment 5663077



So pretty and festive Jen


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and festive Jen


I love her photography!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Love your pictures!


Thank you, Molly!   


Iamminda said:


> So pretty and festive Jen


Thank you!  I figure since it's December no one can complain I'm doing Christmas too early.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Kenzo Rizo.


----------



## Iamminda

An early morning grocery run gave me an opportunity to take this fun picture .  (Bag twins with our dear SSM ).  Happy Friday


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> An early morning grocery run gave me an opportunity to take this fun picture .  (Bag twins with our dear SSM ).  Happy Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663454


This is a fun picture! I have always loved this pretty pink bag!
Have a good Friday and a great weekend!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> An early morning grocery run gave me an opportunity to take this fun picture .  (Bag twins with our dear SSM ).  Happy Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663454


Fun holiday pic with a cute bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiella glam slam bag. Smooshy!!!


----------



## poleneceline

Celine Medium Triomphe bag.


----------



## poleneceline

Polene Dix bag.


----------



## poleneceline

Celine vintage horse carriage shoulder bag.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This is a fun picture! I have always loved this pretty pink bag!
> Have a good Friday and a great weekend!





JenJBS said:


> Fun holiday pic with a cute bag!



Thanks ladies .  I couldn’t pass up on using this picture perfect spot.   RN — you remembered the story of how I had ordered this bag in a pretty red but received a equally pretty pink bag instead?   .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ladies .  I couldn’t pass up on using this picture perfect spot.   RN — you remembered the story of how I had ordered this bag in a pretty red but received a equally pretty pink bag instead?   .


I'll never forget how I almost had a stroke when you posted something like you were happy they sent the wrong color.


----------



## Iamminda

Raining all day so pulled this oldie out of my “Donate?” pile .  (RN — since this one is _so _old, I don’t think you need more than a red bean bag chair if even that )


----------



## Shelby33

.


----------



## Iamminda

Shelby33 said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5664430



Pretty bag and I love this picture .  I have been waiting for some Fall Foliage pictures on this thread and you came through for me  — thanks


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Raining all day so pulled this oldie out of my “Donate?” pile . (RN — since this one is _so _old, I don’t think you need more than a red bean bag chair if even that )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664396
> 
> View attachment 5664395


  Thanks for the cushy chair.  Age (and size) don't matter.  I'm happy you have a red bag to get you through rainy days. I think you'll need it tomorrow as well.
Stay warm!


----------



## HAZE MAT

Sometimes a plain vanilla bag helps to make a day brighter. Wore a replica Balenciaga hourglass model earlier but now this.


----------



## Shelby33

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and I love this picture .  I have been waiting for some Fall Foliage pictures on this thread and you came through for me  — thanks


I'm glad you liked them!


----------



## nyeredzi

I started out yesterday with Coach Nolita to run errands. But later needed to carry more stuff and switched to my Brahmin large duxbury. I had it at a kid's birthday party


----------



## IntheOcean

nyeredzi said:


> I started out yesterday with Coach Nolita to run errands. But later needed to carry more stuff and switched to my Brahmin large duxbury. I had it at a kid's birthday party
> 
> View attachment 5664727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664728


That Brahmin in so pretty


----------



## nyeredzi

IntheOcean said:


> That Brahmin in so pretty


Thank you! It is one of my faves


----------



## JenJBS

Carried my Jimmy Choi BobBon to church today.


----------



## JenJBS

nyeredzi said:


> Thank you! It is one of my faves


Easy to see why. It's beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665467


Great pic!!!


----------



## JenJBS

This blue beauty from Coach!


----------



## Molly0

Cute little Fossil double zip camera bag. Love the organization on this.
…& the leather!


----------



## mariliz11

LV Metis with a bandeau for a rainy day


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo.


----------



## houseof999

Coach Dinky


----------



## COCOLUVR

vintage Celine bucket bag. I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Ferragamo.
> View attachment 5666326


This might be my favorite of all your purple bags.


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> vintage Celine bucket bag. I absolutely love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5666385



This is real cute  — good thing your DD didn’t take this one too .


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> This is real cute  — good thing your DD didn’t take this one too .


she is not a fan of “Celine” yet. But she is coming back for winter break so there is a chance this might be gone too. Celine is super popular in SK. LOL


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> This might be my favorite of all your purple bags.



Thank you!   It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## Love4MK

My Alma BB on this gross, miserable rainy day.  At least she's cute!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Love4MK said:


> My Alma BB on this gross, miserable rainy day.  At least she's cute!
> 
> View attachment 5666573


First off gorgeous bag.Watch out for the strap. Mine broke on a rainy day. I was shocked it snapped. LV replaced it for free though. I guess it’s a common problem with these bags in Asia.


----------



## Love4MK

COCOLUVR said:


> First off gorgeous bag.Watch out for the strap. Mine broke on a rainy day. I was shocked it snapped. LV replaced it for free though. I guess it’s a common problem with these bags in Asia.


Oh my goodness!  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Another closet dive. Dooney Ambler.


----------



## COCOLUVR

COCOLUVR said:


> First off gorgeous bag.Watch out for the strap. Mine broke on a rainy day. I was shocked it snapped. LV replaced it for free though. I guess it’s a common problem with these bags in Asia.


Just happened a few weeks back. I was in Busan with my daughter and it snapped while we were at a Buddhist temple. I brought it back to LV galleria in Gangnam and they just replaced it for me. I guess the rain and humidity triggers this. (Steamed loose?!) Still love the bag without strap but it was the first time a LV strap snapped on me. I hardly had anything in the bag.


----------



## COCOLUVR

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive. Dooney Ambler.
> View attachment 5666668


Ooh! I am going to raid my closet tonight too. You inspired me to take one of my
old fav. out. I am starting to get back into the lunchbox shape bags again.(I am positive there is more a flattering name than that) Love the strap.❤️


----------



## RuedeNesle

COCOLUVR said:


> Ooh! I am going to raid my closet tonight too. You inspired me to take one of my
> old fav. out. I am starting to get back into the lunchbox shape bags again.(I am positive there is more a flattering name than that) Love the strap.❤️


Thanks! I'm happy I inspired you. I hope you are reunited with an old love! 
The strap is from Amazon. I attach it to most of the bags I carry.
You were in Busan? I'm jealous! I would love to go to Seoul and Busan one day. Despite a broken strap I hope you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## Narnanz

RM Bailey Hobo


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> First off gorgeous bag.Watch out for the strap. Mine broke on a rainy day. I was shocked it snapped. LV replaced it for free though. I guess it’s a common problem with these bags in Asia.



I just got one this Fall — hopefully mine will be ok (it’s not humid or wet here).


----------



## couchette

RuedeNesle said:


> Another closet dive. Dooney Ambler.
> View attachment 5666668


LOVE it!!! I wish they still sold the Ambler.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> I just got one this Fall — hopefully mine will be ok (it’s not humid or wet here).


I wish I took a pic of it. When I took it to LV, they took the strap and gave me a new one. First time it’s ever happened to me.


----------



## COCOLUVR

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks! I'm happy I inspired you. I hope you are reunited with an old love!
> The strap is from Amazon. I attach it to most of the bags I carry.
> You were in Busan? I'm jealous! I would love to go to Seoul and Busan one day. Despite a broken strap I hope you had a wonderful trip!


We had a great time. We were there for only three days (my daughter skipped school to go down to Busan from Seoul) I don’t think there is any bad part of Busan. We just took the train on a whim and used google maps and taxi driver’s suggestions to go visit sights. They are very helpful and prideful of their city. I highly recommend it!❤️ Both Seoul and Busan is worth visiting even if you’re a female traveling alone. You can walk around at 2am at nights and all you have to worry about are drunk guys trying to get handys. Anyone and avoid and run away from them.


----------



## nyeredzi

COCOLUVR said:


> View attachment 5666798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666809


Thank you for sharing. Brings back memories. I’ve been to Korea 4x, staying for a total of about 2 years. It’s been so long, and though I had a rough time at first, I eventually learned to have fun there. I wish I could visit again.


----------



## TotinScience

Found this dreamy love from a high end indie brand Silent Goods. So comfortable, so well made and it changes its shape!


----------



## COCOLUVR

nyeredzi said:


> Thank you for sharing. Brings back memories. I’ve been to Korea 4x, staying for a total of about 2 years. It’s been so long, and though I had a rough time at first, I eventually learned to have fun there. I wish I could visit again.


I have heard that so much. Was like hell living there but miss it now. LOL work life is crazy over there but so is the parties.


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> We had a great time. We were there for only three days (my daughter skipped school to go down to Busan from Seoul) I don’t think there is any bad part of Busan. We just took the train on a whim and used google maps and taxi driver’s suggestions to go visit sights. They are very helpful and prideful of their city. I highly recommend it!❤️ Both Seoul and Busan is worth visiting even if you’re a female traveling alone. You can walk around at 2am at nights and all you have to worry about are drunk guys trying to get handys. Anyone and avoid and run away from them.
> 
> View attachment 5666798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666809



Love seeing more pictures .  Your DD must really love that gorgeous Bbag  and Jimin


----------



## Iamminda

This hobo today


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This hobo today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667000


The scarf looks great with this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> The scarf looks great with this bag.



Thanks .  I bought it because I love pandas  but was having trouble pairing it with the right bag until I remember this bag


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing more pictures .  Your DD must really love that gorgeous Bbag  and Jimin


We went to Jimin’s dad and brother’s cafe. The mural was done by the chinese fan group. There were a lot of BTS stuff there since two or three members are from or near Busan. I have no clue who is who and what. We got this info from the taxi driver. LOL My daughter knew about the cafe so that was already on the schedule.


----------



## RuedeNesle

COCOLUVR said:


> We went to Jimin’s dad and brother’s cafe. The mural was done by the chinese fan group. There were a lot of BTS stuff there since two or three members are from or near Busan. I have no clue who is who and what. We got this info from the taxi driver. LOL My daughter knew about the cafe so that was already on the schedule.
> 
> View attachment 5667045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667049


  I  love your DD's red Bbag!
Jimin and Jungkook are from Busan. (But don't tell anyone I know that. I'm too old to be an A.R.M.Y.  )


----------



## RuedeNesle

couchette said:


> LOVE it!!! I wish they still sold the Ambler.


Thank you!
Ilovedooney has a Belvedere Ambler on sale, but the only remaining color is red.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Found this dreamy love from a high end indie brand Silent Goods. So comfortable, so well made and it changes its shape!
> 
> View attachment 5666992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666993


Thank you for posting this - never heard of this brand before - loving what I see and read on their website 
Will definitely try to visit their workshop next time I'm in London.

(How about posting your lovely bag on the "current-good-quality-fair-price-but-little-known-recommendation-thread"?)


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I  love your DD's red Bbag!
> Jimin and Jungkook are from Busan. (But don't tell anyone I know that. I'm too old to be an A.R.M.Y.  )



Since you know (_so little) _about them, what about V?


----------



## TotinScience

@Fancyfree, Ill definitely do that at some point!


----------



## TotinScience

Ill definitely do that at some point!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Since you know (_so little) _about them, what about V?


That you called him "V" tells me you know a little something about BTS too! 
If I were to "guess" I'd say Kim Taehyung is from Daegu. His parents were farmers.  
(Apologies for getting off topic.)


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> That you called him "V" tells me you know a little something about BTS too!
> If I were to "guess" I'd say Kim Taehyung is from Daegu. His parents were farmers.
> (Apologies for getting off topic.)



Thx .  Same apologies here.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Rebecca Minkoff Julian Jumbo backpack.


----------



## JenJBS

Polene


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This hobo today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667000



That scarf is so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> That scarf is so cute!



Thank you Jen 



JenJBS said:


> Polene
> 
> View attachment 5667647



So pretty — love your black/white pictures (as well as your colored pictures, so really all your pictures ).


----------



## maggiesze1

Carrying my cute MZ wallace micro sutton today


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Carrying my cute MZ wallace micro sutton today
> View attachment 5667731



So pretty how you styled it .  I have seen this bag online before and have been tempted by it for the color (just wasn’t sure if the little bit of vachetta makes it less practical for me)


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Thank you Jen
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty — love your black/white pictures (as well as your colored pictures, so really all your pictures ).



Thank you!


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> So pretty how you styled it .  I have seen this bag online before and have been tempted by it for the color (just wasn’t sure if the little bit of vachetta makes it less practical for me)


Thank you!  I actually just discovered it recently..lol! I guess I'm behind the trend. But, the shape looked so cute online and I love the color so decided to get it, plus since most of its nylon, I won't be afraid of wearing it in the rain. However, yes, the vachetta is a bit of a worry, but since its so minimal it was fine for me. Plus, it kinda makes it a bit more luxurious?

But, since I love it so much, I actually have another one in the purple iridescent and will have another one on the way...but probably in the small Sutton though.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Something different. Sharif iridescent "Mermaid Studded Satchel".


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach Soft Tabby


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Something different. Sharif iridescent "Mermaid Studded Satchel".
> View attachment 5668136



This _is _very different for you because there’s no hint of red at all .  It’s very pretty though — I have always wanted an iridescent bag……..maybe one day.  Enjoy your baguette (?) RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This _is _very different for you because there’s no hint of red at all .  It’s very pretty though — I have always wanted an iridescent bag……..maybe one day.  Enjoy your baguette (?) RN


Thanks Minda!
If a non red bag wants to survive in my collection it has to command attention and this one does that.  
I hope you get an iridescent bag soon.
Thanks, I enjoyed my baguette!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Hero crossbody in Blue fin.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Something different. Sharif iridescent "Mermaid Studded Satchel".
> View attachment 5668136


That looks truly magical!


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin yesterday and Brahmin again today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> That looks truly magical!


Thanks Molly!  
It's a fun bag to carry.


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Brahmin yesterday and Brahmin again today
> 
> View attachment 5668205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668208


I love your Brahmin collection!  When I moved to California in 2014 I gave my BFF my two Brahmin bags and my one Debra wallet. I couldn't get all my bags here and I knew they'd be in good hands. I replaced my Debra wallet in 2017.


----------



## nyeredzi

RuedeNesle said:


> I love your Brahmin collection!  When I moved to California in 2014 I gave my BFF my two Brahmin bags and my one Debra wallet. I couldn't get all my bags here and I knew they'd be in good hands. I replaced my Debra wallet in 2017.


Thanks! I've never had a Debra wallet, but I do have 3 Brahmin wallets. For the last 2 months I've only used one, the smallest (Jane) and I probably won't use the others anymore. Does your Debra fit keys in an inner pocket? It's cool that it comes with a wristlet strap, Brahmin items offer great functionality like that. I love Brahmin, and they are 5 of my 10 bags. I'm not sure I love them enough to have them be 50% of what I have, though, and I want to try other brands. So thinking about getting rid of a couple, and the other 2 wallets as well. I had gone a little Brahmin crazy for a minute!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Something different. Sharif iridescent "Mermaid Studded Satchel".
> View attachment 5668136



This is to to die for! Truly stunning! Love the iridescent look!


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Thanks! I've never had a Debra wallet, but I do have 3 Brahmin wallets. For the last 2 months I've only used one, the smallest (Jane) and I probably won't use the others anymore. Does your Debra fit keys in an inner pocket? It's cool that it comes with a wristlet strap, Brahmin items offer great functionality like that. I love Brahmin, and they are 5 of my 10 bags. I'm not sure I love them enough to have them be 50% of what I have, though, and I want to try other brands. So thinking about getting rid of a couple, and the other 2 wallets as well. I had gone a little Brahmin crazy for a minute!


I think your collection can be more than 50% of what you love most. (I have to believe that or I have way too many red bags in my collection.  ) Don't get rid of bags you may enjoy pulling out later.

I put my keys in Debra to see how they fit. I can still close the wallet. I don't know how many keys you have. I use Debra mostly for travel. My passport, and cell phone easily fit. My smaller Paris cell phone is the picture because I'm using my Samsung phone to take the pictures. I was determined to buy it on my birthday in 2017 but the only color Macy's had was blue (which explains why it's not red).


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> This is to to die for! Truly stunning! Love the iridescent look!


Thanks so much Jen!


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my pretty in pink woven leather Aimee Kestenberg backpack today!


----------



## Molly0

Comfy & Quilted


----------



## lenarmc

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach Soft Tabby
> View attachment 5668153


I recently bought one of these and love it. Such a pretty, practical bag. I got mine in the dark teal.


----------



## JVSXOXO

lenarmc said:


> I recently bought one of these and love it. Such a pretty, practical bag. I got mine in the dark teal.


Oh that’s a gorgeous color! I think it will work well for me. I got an insert for it to help me organize things inside more easily since it’s so open.


----------



## Rebecca Collins

I thought I would buy myself an early Christmas gift today….this red tooled leather bag looks amazing.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Rebecca Collins said:


> I thought I would buy myself an early Christmas gift today….this red tooled leather bag looks amazing.
> 
> View attachment 5668505


 Your bag is beautiful!  I love the color, the design, the handle and the straps. Enjoy your early Christmas gift!


----------



## Rebecca Collins

RuedeNesle said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  I love the color, the design, the handle and the straps. Enjoy your early Christmas gift!


Thanks so much, you too


----------



## JenJBS

Small Fount bucket bag.


----------



## gwendo25

YSL Lou camera bag in cinnamon suede….oh so sumptuous!


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga Metallic Edge Mini-City.


----------



## Iamminda

This festive one today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This festive one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670070


This one is festive and beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> This festive one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670070


Lovely!


----------



## Molly0

Closet dive for Kate Spade Audrey today.  
Oh this leather!…


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> This one is festive and beautiful!






JenJBS said:


> Lovely!



Thanks RN and Jen


----------



## Iamminda

Molly0 said:


> Closet dive for Kate Spade Audrey today.
> Oh this leather!…
> 
> View attachment 5670079



That leather does look luscious — and I have always liked KS’s striped lining (would love if more brands use pretty or interesting lining).  Your tree is very pretty .


----------



## Molly0

Iamminda said:


> That leather does look luscious — and I have always liked KS’s striped lining (would love if more brands use pretty or interesting lining).  Your tree is very pretty .


Thank you!


----------



## mariliz11

Jacquemus grand bambino. I also purchased a strap from Amazon to be able to carry it cross body for a more daytime look, as it could only be worn on the shoulder


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm using my Madewell transport tote. It's just been raining TOO HARD.


----------



## maggiesze1

Using my latest Stella mini falabella today...its so soft and fluffy. Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

maggiesze1 said:


> Using my latest Stella mini falabella today...its so soft and fluffy. Lol!
> View attachment 5670646



I love eveything here — super cute .


----------



## maggiesze1

Iamminda said:


> I love eveything here — super cute .


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Givenchy Mini Pandora today


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela glam slam camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5671142


Awe love your little friend!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> Awe love your little friend!


Thank you, Molly!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Dreamer in Jasper red


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Coach Dreamer in Jasper red
> 
> View attachment 5671467


  You got me again!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> You got me again!


It's been a while.  I was overdue.


----------



## Jereni

Carried my Cesta Collective bucket the other day. More of a summer bag but it was warmer that day so I figured I’d get a wear out of it.


----------



## Molly0

41 year old


----------



## Jereni

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5645729
> 
> Took the Moynat out for a bit of fun today.



What’s that brown bag on the right, if you don’t mind my asking? I really like the clasp on that.


----------



## Nibb

..


----------



## Nibb

Jereni said:


> What’s that brown bag on the right, if you don’t mind my asking? I really like the clasp on that.


Hi. Hermes Evelyne III Etoupe Clemence leather size PM. It’s the other side of the perforated H crossbody messenger. I wanted to look at that bag to compare colors and ended up falling in love with it. The Etain version is on my want list for next year.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> You got me again!



I am glad you are ok RN .  I saw House’s gorgeous bag and worried you might faint.


----------



## nyeredzi

houseof999 said:


> Coach Dreamer in Jasper red
> 
> View attachment 5671467


This is beautiful. I love the Dreamer bags and am sorry I got here late and missed them being in production.


----------



## nyeredzi

Molly0 said:


> 41 year old
> 
> View attachment 5671507


Are you telling us that this amazing bag is 41 years old?!


----------



## Molly0

nyeredzi said:


> Are you telling us that this amazing bag is 41 years old?!


Yup it’s from 1981. It was made in Italy for Holt Renfrew. (Canadian high end department store) When I thrifted it quite a few years ago, I sent a pic to Holts office in Montreal & I heard back from their leather expert who sent me pics of a catalogue/flyer from 1981 where it was referred to as a quilted Kidskin Tote.


----------



## BagLadyT

I will always love Coach!


----------



## JenJBS

Molly0 said:


> 41 year old
> 
> View attachment 5671507



Gorgeous! Never guess it was that old.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo


----------



## Molly0

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous! Never guess it was that old.


Thank you !  Wish I could have aged as well !


----------



## Jereni

Valextra Iside today


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## muchstuff

Deadly Ponies…


----------



## houseof999

muchstuff said:


> Deadly Ponies…
> 
> View attachment 5672177


Wow! Love the texture on this leather!


----------



## muchstuff

houseof999 said:


> Wow! Love the texture on this leather!


It’s interesting, this one is Mr Molten,  they call it bulle lamb.


----------



## cecchetti

_I’m waiting for a new bag(well, 2011), winging it’s way over from Japan, but I’m Still using the same matte navy alligator Jimmy Choo which I’ve had for more years than I can remember -of all of my bags, this has the best cost per wear despite the initial outlay -I love her to bits and will be devastated the day day on which she passes to purse heaven.._


----------



## JenJBS

RN - make sure you’re sitting down. 

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> RN - make sure you’re sitting down.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5672262


   I scrolled too fast and saw your beauty before I read what you wrote. But I had a safe landing.  
Nikki is beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## Iamminda

Trying to use this shearling baby more while it’s still cold


----------



## tolliv

“It’s a baguette!””


----------



## nyeredzi

This morning for going for coffee, Coach Nolita 19 in shearling. It's small enough that I don't have to take it off when sitting in the car, which is a first for me


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> RN - make sure you’re sitting down.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5672262


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Have been using this cutie for a few days as a shoulder bag.


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I scrolled too fast and saw your beauty before I read what you wrote. But I had a safe landing.
> Nikki is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5672315


Always love seeing this bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!  Your LV bag looks extra nice with the chain you added!


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use this shearling baby more while it’s still cold
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672375


So pretty!  Such a lovely purple bag!


----------



## Jereni

Celine Big Bag for Christmas shopping yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use this shearling baby more while it’s still cold
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672375


Love this cutie! I want to adopt it, bring it home, and pet it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Your LV bag looks extra nice with the chain you added!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!  Such a lovely purple bag!



Thank you Jen


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Have been using this cutie for a few days as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673009



It’s _JUST THE BEST _to see my beautiful and favorite bag twin back . 



Sunshine mama said:


> Love this cutie! I want to adopt it, bring it home, and pet it!



Thanks so much SSSSM .  I can’t stop touching this bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Iamminda said:


> Trying to use this shearling baby more while it’s still cold
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672375


Oh goodness, I love that color. It must also be fun to pet.


----------



## chloe72

I was carrying this MCM Milla Tote in deep purple today. One of my favs with its color and it has a ton of flaps.


----------



## Iamminda

Kimbashop said:


> Oh goodness, I love that color. It must also be fun to pet.



Thanks K .  _If _it were a bigger bag, I would use it more often but it is only for super light days.


----------



## IntheOcean

chloe72 said:


> I was carrying this MCM Milla Tote in deep purple today. One of my favs with its color and it has a ton of flaps.
> 
> View attachment 5673902


Very pretty bag (and colorway)  Looked it up, it's lovely on the inside, too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> It’s _JUST THE BEST _to see my beautiful and favorite bag twin back .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much SSSSM .  I can’t stop touching this bag


Thank you!


----------



## Khudbrook

The reissue Woc 28 series, I’m loving it!!


----------



## Narnanz

.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## chloe72

Out and about with my Chanel medium flap with GHW!


----------



## Molly0

Vintage Coach


----------



## chloe72

IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty bag (and colorway)  Looked it up, it's lovely on the inside, too


Thank you!! Yeah, MCM is kind of underrated, and this bag has so many flaps.


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> View attachment 5674436


  I love this Holiday season!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> I love this Holiday season!



Thank you!     And once the holiday season is over, less than two months until Valentine's Day!


----------



## whateve

This soft furry thing!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> View attachment 5675099



Wow, love this vibrant green so much — and cute with Santa Kitty


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Wow, love this vibrant green so much — and cute with Santa Kitty


Thank you!    Kitty was a gift from my aunt when I was a kid. Every year at Thanksgiving she'd give my brother an ornament or small decor item. Many were lost/damaged over years and moves, but I still have a few of them.


----------



## Punkkitten

JenJBS said:


> RN - make sure you’re sitting down.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Nikki
> 
> View attachment 5672262


This makes me just the tiniest bit sad.  I had an og scarlet mini Nikki and I sold her years ago.  That leather was something else.  Fire engine red and lustrous.  This reminds me of it


----------



## Punkkitten

Balenciaga Giant 21 Hobo in Sandstone.
Like my outfit (sans boots and jewelry) it is preloved.  I also really liked my outfit and was proud of getting dressed despite feeling totally run down with a cold.  So enjoy


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Kitty was a gift from my aunt when I was a kid. Every year at Thanksgiving she'd give my brother an ornament or small decor item. Many were lost/damaged over years and moves, but I still have a few of them.



What a special tradition — glad to hear you still have some left.  Thanks for sharing this Jen


----------



## BagLadyT

Elegant green booger


----------



## A bottle of Red

BagLadyT said:


> Elegant green booger
> View attachment 5675497


Love that lush green velvet


----------



## BagLadyT

A bottle of Red said:


> Love that lush green velvet


Me too!


----------



## Molly0

Red


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Red
> 
> View attachment 5675569


I'm okay. No, really I'm......NOT okay!  If she is half as breathtaking IRL as she is in this picture, she is still a very beautiful RED bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

The bag I'm going to carry this weekend. Starting tomorrow thru Christmas day.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm okay. No, really I'm......NOT okay!  If she is half as breathtaking IRL as she is in this picture, she is still a very beautiful RED bag!


Haha she s a good red for sure.  Coach’s “TrueRed” from 2019.  The camera doesn’t even do her Justice!


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> The bag I'm going to carry this weekend. Starting tomorrow thru Christmas day.
> View attachment 5675771



Very pretty and festive!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Very pretty and festive!


Thanks Jen! Happy Holidays!


----------



## chloe72

Carrying this grey Furla baby today  It’s the star of my muted all black outfit


----------



## JenJBS

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Jen! Happy Holidays!


Happy Holidays!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> The bag I'm going to carry this weekend. Starting tomorrow thru Christmas day.
> View attachment 5675771



I love this RN — so pretty and festive .  Is it a small crossbody?  I grabbed myself a little red stool after seeing yours and Molly’s red beauties .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I love this RN — so pretty and festive .  Is it a small crossbody?  I grabbed myself a little red stool after seeing yours and Molly’s red beauties .
> 
> View attachment 5676060


 I don't think my backside would fit on that stool. I'm glad it's for you and not me!
Thanks Minda! I bought it just for the Christmas weekend. (Madi Claire, ShopHQ, on sale for $26.00!) It's more medium than small. It holds what I carry on my walks and buses. I didn't need to downsize to carry it. And the back is a pretty red if I want to carry it backside showing. For the price I don't mind carrying it one holiday a year.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Fierymo

Not sure of the actual name. I think it's called Chanel Chevron Surpique. 









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































￼


----------



## JenJBS

Bruno’s Mini-Ina.


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> I don't think my backside would fit on that stool. I'm glad it's for you and not me!
> Thanks Minda! I bought it just for the Christmas weekend. (Madi Claire, ShopHQ, on sale for $26.00!) It's more medium than small. It holds what I carry on my walks and buses. I didn't need to downsize to carry it. And the back is a pretty red if I want to carry it backside showing. For the price I don't mind carrying it one holiday a year.  Happy Holidays!
> 
> View attachment 5676063
> View attachment 5676064


So cute!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> So cute!


Thanks Molly! 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## RuedeNesle

JenJBS said:


> Bruno’s Mini-Ina.
> 
> View attachment 5676098


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Bruno’s Mini-Ina.
> 
> View attachment 5676098



Oh wow, what a show-stopper .  Good thing I provided a red stool for RN for support


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, what a show-stopper .  Good thing I provided a red stool for RN for support


Thank you!


----------



## Molly0

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Molly!
> Happy Holidays!


Happy Holidays!


----------



## Iamminda

Since many of you were using a red bag yesterday and RN is still probably on the floor or sitting down , here’s one more red one today


----------



## jgy777ph

Bringing my cat to the vet.  Bag of the day is this Speedy with my favorite unicorn Fluffy keychain lol.


----------



## nyeredzi

Coach Tali with Coach Dreamie card holder


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Since many of you were using a red bag yesterday and RN is still probably on the floor or sitting down , here’s one more red one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676489


  I think I'm just going to spend this Christmas weekend on my living room floor.   Another red beauty I wish I had in my collection.


----------



## RuedeNesle

nyeredzi said:


> Coach Tali with Coach Dreamie card holder
> 
> View attachment 5676521


   Yeah, I'll be here (on the floor) all weekend! Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB to carry gifts to a Christmas get together with a few friends.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I think I'm just going to spend this Christmas weekend on my living room floor.   Another red beauty I wish I had in my collection.



Thanks RN . I am glad you were already on the floor  (_not _that I wanted to see you on the floor but since you were already there, then I don’t feel so bad about pulling out a red bag today ).


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, I'll be here (on the floor) all weekend! Beautiful!


I have the perfect idea on how to make sure this really happens.


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> I have the perfect idea on how to make sure this really happens.
> View attachment 5676714



Let’s give RN this red plush rug since she will be on the floor


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Let’s give RN this red plush rug since she will be on the floor
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676738
> great idea!


----------



## houseof999

Warning @RuedeNesle ..I carried another red bag yesterday! Wondering if I should switch or stay in it for the next 3 days.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Warning @RuedeNesle ..I carried another red bag yesterday! Wondering if I should switch or stay in it for the next 3 days.
> View attachment 5676749


This is what happens every time I get an alert that says House mentioned me:


"Crash helmet or Couch NOW!!!!!" 
P.S. You can switch, as long as it's still a red bag.  I'm REaDy! I have couches, a stool and rug from @Iamminda , and a pretty red ceiling to enjoy while I'm flat on my back!


----------



## Jereni

Coach Tabby yesterday for Starbucks run.


----------



## Molly0

Enjoying my “Rue” coffee this morning! (Of course my bag matches!   )


----------



## RuedeNesle

Molly0 said:


> Enjoying my “Rue” coffee this morning! (Of course my bag matches!   )
> 
> View attachment 5676876


Now this is the way to start the day!  Coffee, red cups and a red bag! (I also love your espresso cups!)


----------



## phoenixfeather

.


----------



## FizzyWater

Iamminda said:


> Since many of you were using a red bag yesterday and RN is still probably on the floor or sitting down , here’s one more red one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676489


Ooh, may I please ask what model that Longchamp is?  It's very like a sentimental not-high-end bag I own, and I would love to upgrade when mine gives up the ghost.


----------



## Iamminda

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, may I please ask what model that Longchamp is?  It's very like a sentimental not-high-end bag I own, and I would love to upgrade when mine gives up the ghost.



Hi. This is a discontinued style from their (Veau) Foulonne line.  I got it about 4 years ago.  The tag just says “VF Shld Duffl”.   To me, it looks like a Le Pliage in Foulonne.  Here’s an old listing from the shopping site Lyst — just listed as shoulder tote.


----------



## houseof999

This mama and the baby Vintage Coach set.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> This mama and the baby Vintage Coach set.
> View attachment 5677029


Oh, MAMA!


----------



## FizzyWater

Iamminda said:


> Hi. This is a discontinued style from their (Veau) Foulonne line.  I got it about 4 years ago.  The tag just says “VF Shld Duffl”.   To me, it looks like a Le Pliage in Foulonne.  Here’s an old listing from the shopping site Lyst — just listed as shoulder tote.
> 
> View attachment 5677015



Thank you!  I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## JenJBS

For Christmas church service.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> For Christmas church service.
> View attachment 5677363



Beautifully staged with the black and gold!  Merry Christmas to you Jen and everyone on this great thread


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Beautifully staged with the black and gold!  Merry Christmas to you Jen and everyone on this great thread


Thank you, Minda!    Can’t go wrong with black and gold. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Issey Miyake Bao Bao Square Prism in silver! MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## sdkitty

marc jacobs blake


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Since many of you were using a red bag yesterday and RN is still probably on the floor or sitting down , here’s one more red one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676489


This red is stunning! Love it with the beautiful bow, too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bruno’s Mini-Ina.
> 
> View attachment 5676098


Gorgeous little thing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> The bag I'm going to carry this weekend. Starting tomorrow thru Christmas day.
> View attachment 5675771


What an amazing star/ sun design! Perfect for the Christmas season.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I took a quick photo of my cute circle bag while picking up some drinks.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous little thing!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I took a quick photo of my cute circle bag while picking up some drinks.
> View attachment 5677719



Love seeing you and your circle cutie .  Also thanks for the kind compliment on my red LC


----------



## Narnanz

Coach City Willis in Camel with Nickel hardware.


----------



## Amazona

Cherry red for Christmas travels


----------



## dangerouscurves

Since it's the festive season, I'm gonna be carrying my Alma bb Pomme D'amour this week until next year. Not that I need a reason to carry a red bag (I have 5 red bags. Lol!).


----------



## nyeredzi

Same bag as last time I posted, but I mostly wanted to share my handknit sweater. It was down to the wire. I had not even finished it by Christmas morning, but I was able to wear it Christmas evening at a friend's place.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Amazona said:


> Cherry red for Christmas travels
> View attachment 5678138





dangerouscurves said:


> Since it's the festive season, I'm gonna be carrying my Alma bb Pomme D'amour this week until next year. Not that I need a reason to carry a red bag (I have 5 red bags. Lol!).
> View attachment 5678172







nyeredzi said:


> Same bag as last time I posted, but I mostly wanted to share my handknit sweater. It was down to the wire. I had not even finished it by Christmas morning, but I was able to wear it Christmas evening at a friend's place.
> 
> View attachment 5678305





    Three BEAUTIFUL Red bags!


----------



## Iamminda

nyeredzi said:


> Same bag as last time I posted, but I mostly wanted to share my handknit sweater. It was down to the wire. I had not even finished it by Christmas morning, but I was able to wear it Christmas evening at a friend's place.
> 
> View attachment 5678305



Great job on the sweater!


----------



## chloe72

Doing some after Christmas shopping with my Linjer tulip tote with pink lining


----------



## Sunshine mama

My red contribution.


----------



## Iamminda

Today


----------



## Blingthang

sun2ooi said:


> I got this handbag a few days ago from the Italian website ‘carbotti’
> 
> it’s Kelly inspired and got 20% off in the website. People won’t believe that I would carry Kelly and so I prefer an inspired version.


How’s the bag holding up?


----------



## poleneceline

Coach Minetta and Kate Spade Natalia Medium


----------



## JenJBS

Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Same bag as last time I posted, but I mostly wanted to share my handknit sweater. It was down to the wire. I had not even finished it by Christmas morning, but I was able to wear it Christmas evening at a friend's place.
> 
> View attachment 5678305


Great looking sweater! It looks wonderful with your bag. I made something similar last year in gray.


----------



## LilOshawott

My newest addition


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> My red contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678626


  I was hoping to see one of your beautiful red bags this holiday season.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LilOshawott said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5678773


Sweet!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Bottega Veneta Campana in MonaLisa.
> 
> View attachment 5678663


Beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678627


Looks so elegant! Did you use it as a shoulder bag?


----------



## RuedeNesle

LilOshawott said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5678773


  Beautiful!


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Great looking sweater! It looks wonderful with your bag. I made something similar last year in gray.





Iamminda said:


> Great job on the sweater!


Thanks! It followed a disappointment in a sweater I had been working on forever but which, mysteriously, had one sleeve longer than the other when I was done    My daughter brought it up at dinner with the family friends, too. She was like "not like the one you were working on for Two Yeearrss and one sleeve was too long". I mean, who asked her? Why did she volunteer that information?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so elegant! Did you use it as a shoulder bag?



Thanks dear .  Yep, used it as a shoulder bag this time. In addition to the original crossbody fabric strap, I have used 3 other straps with it before. I find the 4 parts of this bag to be so versatile and useful.


----------



## Iamminda

LilOshawott said:


> My newest addition
> View attachment 5678773


So pretty — love scarlet Empreinte


----------



## Jereni

Polene mini Neuf for coffee this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready for high tea at home. The 3 DDs will be making everything. I thought the Papillon BB with the pearl strap was a perfect bag for this occasion, even though it's not going anywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for high tea at home. The 3 DDs will be making everything. I thought the Papillon BB with the pearl strap was a perfect bag for this occasion, even though it's not going anywhere.
> View attachment 5679045



Such a cute little bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for high tea at home. The 3 DDs will be making everything. I thought the Papillon BB with the pearl strap was a perfect bag for this occasion, even though it's not going anywhere.
> View attachment 5679045



So pretty!  You are lucky you do such fun things with your DDs


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Such a cute little bag!


Thank you J!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  You are lucky you do such fun things with your DDs


Thank you IM. The food was delish and the atmosphere relaxing.


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Madison Hailey I haven't carried in far, far too long. Probably the best shot capturing it's color that I've ever gotten.


----------



## LilOshawott

Sunshine mama said:


> Sweet!!!





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty — love scarlet Empreinte


Thank you all  This is such a beautiful shade of red, and I love the dainty gold chain too!


----------



## LilOshawott

Jereni said:


> Polene mini Neuf for coffee this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5678971


Beautiful! Is this the Blush color?


----------

